# "Canadian Weather+++++Snow"



## Daner

How Is the weather....Where you're located??
Whats your prediction of this year??
When you get some snow let us know:bluebounc


----------



## Daner

I saw some light flurries this morning...But we may get our 3" trigger,by sunday...The lake efect wind may be In our favour wesport


----------



## Daner

*Its snowing*

Light snow coming down


----------



## murray83

Ontario and the west is getting all the white stuff so far  

Wheres my Noreaster? payup


----------



## polarplowing

*1 1/2" in North Dakota*

We got about 1 1/2" on 10/30/06 in Grand Forks, North Dakota. It was great got paid extra for plowing (out of contract til Nov.) and tried out my new toys. Wasn't much but still fun.

Ryan


----------



## Daner

*wet snow*

May be some wet flurries tonight...they are now saying.
We nned the air to get colder...and the wind Is now coming from the north ....thats good news


----------



## Daner

*here we go again*

Looks to me that we will be getting some snow this week end....wind has now shifted and hitting uus from the north...and temps are dropping from that bomby weather that weve had the last 2 weeks I,m ready to go


----------



## DRM

It'll be about time we get some snow, can't wait to get the spreaders going this weekend.

We had 15cm fall last year this time.


----------



## Grader4me

They are forcasting some snow for the weekend here. Would have liked to see the ground freeze up some first though. Dangerous plowing when it is soft like this.


----------



## Daner

*2- 4" coming here sunday*

The grond Is freezing up...and we have flurries on and off since last night.
Looks like the east Is going to get a good one too...Yeee haaaaaahpayup


----------



## Daner

*Just got back*

Well I had my first outing for this year...not a heavey duty storm...just enough to push


----------



## snowinjoe

Daner;330975 said:


> Well I had my first outing for this year...not a heavey duty storm...just enough to push


Its amazing what 60km north will do. We've been out 4 times so far. There's a foot of snow on the hood of my old bronco. My dad was in Owen Sound the other day, when he drove home to Hamilton he said he was surprised how different towns had different snow amounts. He said Fergus had more snow then Arthur.


----------



## Daner

Looks like Its warming up again this week...London Ontario got 3 feet of snow yesterday...Just 2 hrs west...I watched It on the radar...It was steady all day.
Oh well a break for a week...I can,t complain Its only early Dec. and had My first push In.
I think It's going to be a good year this year


----------



## winteroasis

We got over 3 ft in some areas of town made for a long 2 days. The whole city was shut down on Friday. People stuck all over the place funny what can't wait for the streets to be cleared. But no snow in the forcast for this week maybe some freezing rain.


----------



## TenOfClubs

where is that snow? none to speak of way up here (Thunder Bay)tymusic


----------



## poncho62

*Meanwhile........around Toronto...........SQUAT..............*:angry: tymusic


----------



## starc

Finally managed to drag my ass out of my igloo today only to find it was damn near 50 deg again...gotta love it 

PS. poncho62...what's with the big green letters?


----------



## poncho62

starc;338628 said:


> PS. poncho62...what's with the big green letters?


.*.....It's the only way I get noticed in this world......*


----------



## doh

poncho62;338596 said:


> *Meanwhile........around Toronto...........SQUAT..............*:angry: tymusic


Must not be living right, I have been out once in Nov. 4 times in Dec in Ontario.


----------



## Daner

*Santas Bringing Snow*

Its green around here as well...we need a good artic air blast to bring In the good stuff.
From What I see the last week In Dec. things will turn around


----------



## Daner

*Snow??*

Enviroment Canada...Says snow For this area On Monday Jan. 8th


----------



## sonicblue2003

I sure hope so


----------



## Duracutter

Daner;338740 said:


> Its green around here as well...we need a good artic air blast to bring In the good stuff.
> From What I see the last week In Dec. things will turn around


Here in Alberta, we got about 50 cm's in November. Record snowfall.

We sure got busy with parking lots with the JD skisteers. Now in December and starting this 07 year not much snow... lol. We're on monthlies for all our sidewalks and hourly for parking lots. We feel like spring can come anytime now cause we get paid till march no matter what!!. Got our fill of snow...lol

Doing some DekMaster work on decks now and booking up our summer season already. Man a busy year coming up. No more snow please...


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Snow Jan 8 & 9th predicted*

Finally snow in the forecast, keep your fingers crossed....

Al:redbounce


----------



## Daner

*cool down on Its Way*

Calling for fluuries Mon.8th and tues 9th...and starting to cool dow tommorow
better than nothing...and Its a start.


----------



## CENLO

murray83;315160 said:


> Ontario and the west is getting all the white stuff so far
> 
> Wheres my Noreaster? payup


I live in Northern Ontario.....yesterday it was 46 deg outside with no snow. Usually we would have plowed 10 - 15 times by now! You better check your info.


----------



## murray83

Seeing as that was posted in early November when Ontario and BC was getting snow I was technically correct


----------



## Daner

*Its getting colder out*

Calling for Flurries tonight...then 1 " tommorow...can't wait to get the V plow out to knock that 1" down LOL ...It's a start...and will take It...looking real good for the upcoming work week as well.


----------



## Daner

AccuWeather.com Weather News HeadlinesMonday is Transition DayUpdated: Sunday, January 07, 2007 2:59 PM 
A storm will track up into eastern Canada Monday, bringing an end to the rain in the Northeast. Behind the storm it will turn quite windy in the major East Coast cities of the Northeast. Farther to the west, colder air will cross the Great Lakes and advance into the Appalachians, leading to snow showers. purplebou 

Story by AccuWeather.com Senior Meteorologist Brett Anderson.


----------



## STRONGARM

Just looked at the weather for Burlington, Hamilton- Rain over night then changing to flurries on Mon......let's hope


----------



## doh

We got snow today, enough to have to go out in the morning. Finally!


----------



## poncho62

*I was working outside today with just a sweater on.....................*..:crying:


----------



## CENLO

murray83;348523 said:


> Seeing as that was posted in early November when Ontario and BC was getting snow I was technically correct


Sorry.......it must be the lack of snow on my brain!


----------



## Daner

Its been snowing here for 1/2 hr now...yeeeeeeeeeppp not sure if i can handle Itpayup


----------



## murray83

No worries we've had 1 snow event all year so far with a big wopping 2cm which lasted 2 hours till the 50mm of rain followed.


----------



## Triple L

I'am hoping it snows, just loaded the truck up with a ton of salt half an hour ago. BUT, Iam betting that it will be all rain this week. Those weather guys are just doing this to piss us off :realmad: :realmad: . LET IT SNOW:redbounce


----------



## STRONGARM

only rain here so far....


----------



## Dogbonz

Its snowing here,,, aint stickin to nuthin cept the deck and the grass.
and this looks promising,,,
http://wwwa.accuweather.com/news-top-headline.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0


----------



## TenOfClubs

can still see my lawn in Thunder Bay


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Light Snow Falling in Stratford*

Living smack dab between half the Great Lakes we never know if it will be an inch or a foot. Lake affect they call it.... lol
First week if December one of these Lake Affects happened in London Ontario, 40 miles to the southwest of Stratford.
We got about (6) inches and London got (30) inches..
It's all in the winds.....

Fingers crossed and readytymusic


----------



## Daner

Its sitting right @ the freezing mark now...We had some flurries last nite and this morning.
We just have to wait for the cold front to move In here this afternoon...to freeze things up a bit and give us some Lake effect


----------



## snowinjoe

Its been snowing all day here. The side roads are starting to get messy, but highway 6 is just wet. There must be at least 2 inches on the lawn. We'll be out tonight. The boss traded in the tractor I drive (Versatile276) http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=24036 for the same as he drives(new Holland TV-140) http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=24118 So I'm really looking forward to going out tonight. I'll make sure to get some pics tonight.


----------



## Daner

snowinjoe;349168 said:


> Its been snowing all day here. The side roads are starting to get messy, but highway 6 is just wet. There must be at least 2 inches on the lawn. We'll be out tonight. The boss traded in the tractor I drive (Versatile276) http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=24036 for the same as he drives(new Holland TV-140) http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=24118 So I'm really looking forward to going out tonight. I'll make sure to get some pics tonight.


Yes do bring your camera Joe...been along time since we have seen a snow plow in action
The winds are picking up and the lake effect Is really rolling In
here a pic of the lake effect


----------



## STRONGARM

looks like some flurries tonight???? Rain at the end of the week!

We need some snow!!!tymusic


----------



## TenOfClubs

I can *still* see my lawn in Thunder Bay!!!:realmad: :realmad: :realmad:


----------



## doh

TenOfClubs;349405 said:


> I can *still* see my lawn in Thunder Bay!!!:realmad: :realmad: :realmad:


LOL we got an inches yesterday morning in Fort Frances.


----------



## doh

snowinjoe;349168 said:


> Its been snowing all day here. The side roads are starting to get messy, but highway 6 is just wet. There must be at least 2 inches on the lawn. We'll be out tonight. The boss traded in the tractor I drive (Versatile276) http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=24036 for the same as he drives(new Holland TV-140) http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=24118 So I'm really looking forward to going out tonight. I'll make sure to get some pics tonight.


I am surpised there are not more Versatiles being used, or a whole Bi Directional thread on this site. One awhsome plower.

I remeber when I was wrenching on Ford Tractors, when they bought out Versatile, we sold a 276, to a framer with a windrow header, and a 499, pivot tongue windrower. I did a tech call, cause he was concernerned about a lack of power. 24' swath @ 6 mph does not work with 100 HP.


----------



## snowinjoe

:realmad: After it got dark it stopped snowing. :realmad: The boss is out now sand/salting. Maybe tonight things will change, the weather network says snowsqualls starting tonight at 7:00. This site http://www.weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WSO has better radar then the weather network. For the Toronto guys http://www.weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WKR



> I am surpised there are not more Versatiles being used, or a whole Bi Directional thread on this site. One awhsome plower.


I agree. The Versatile is awesome. The TV-140 is just newer and more powerful. The tv-140 can switch gears(ranges) while moving and it has diff. lock. My boss has the 12ft blade on his and in low gear diffs locked he can push a ***** load of snow. The maneuverability of these monsters are incredible. I get excited just thinking about it purplebou

This is the view out the front window.


----------



## snowinjoe

Its 12:45am. I'll be leaving in 15min to go have some fun purplebou purplebou. We ended up getting a couple of inches today. Drive safe


----------



## Daner

*temps to drop*

Theres talk about snow again for this region...And the cold front Is sitting on our back door.

It will be nice If It gets colder to freeze things up before the snow hits us...flurries tonight and tommorow snow Mon. snow tues...hope winter Is really here this time


----------



## poncho62

Daner;351316 said:


> Theres talk about snow again for this region...And the cold front Is sitting on our back door.
> 
> It will be nice If It gets colder to freeze things up before the snow hits us..


*Got that right...I hate plowing mud................
*


----------



## TenOfClubs

the lawn is finally gone! 

2 barely plowable snowfalls over the last 2 days. Just enough snow to wonder if its worth doing or not.

Id like some more.


----------



## Triple L

Daner;351316 said:


> Theres talk about snow again for this region...And the cold front Is sitting on our back door.
> 
> It will be nice If It gets colder to freeze things up before the snow hits us...flurries tonight and tommorow snow Mon. snow tues...hope winter Is really here this time


Hope it freezes up alot tonight, Gonna be looking for black ice!!! Time to put some more salt down, O YApayup Quite a bit of snow it lookes like in the forcast, lets hope we get all of it


----------



## Daner

*Love the look of that sky*

Winter storm watchJust popped up ...and the sky to the west looks real good for us...the wind is now comming from the north hope it gets colder...we need snow


----------



## oakvillerex

Let it snow 

man i just got home from re-hooking up the stupid electric arctic salter and now i want to use it. i don't trust the weather network, they have a new building with all glass windows around it and they still can't get the current conditions correct


LET IT SNOW PLEASE


----------



## Daner

*Snow Is On it's way*

Winter Storm Watch...And Snowfall Warning

Now what could that bring Uspayup


----------



## Triple L

Calling for 15 cm. All right, Get to put that new skid-steer to use with the blizzard power plow for once. Lets hope it all comes!:redbounce


----------



## sonicblue2003

All we are getting in the Windsor area is rain and freezing rain:realmad:


----------



## poncho62

*Got squat overnight in Georgetown............I'm going back to bed.*


----------



## Daner

poncho62;352029 said:


> *Got squat overnight in Georgetown............I'm going back to bed.*


You should be getting some now...Its coming down real good herewesport


----------



## snowinjoe

The storm thats gonna hit us is just entering Ontario now. The timing sucks. We'll probably have to push twice. I hate plowing after the peons come out. Not much sleep in the next few days.


----------



## oakvillerex

still waiting think i will take a nap now and wait for the phone to ring this sucks 

PLEASE SNOW SOON!!!!


----------



## Daner

*Ice and snow*

Looks to be a mix out there this morning...Getting Hit hard with Ice pellets


----------



## sonicblue2003

We're getting plain old rain in Windsor !


----------



## Daner

*Sure glad I didn't stay up all nite for this*

FREEZING RAIN HERE...Not good...I have a feeling It's going to change to snow this afternoon.

Not what I expected

Come on snow ...we are waiting


----------



## oakvillerex

this stuff is messed up it is freezing rain, snow and rain all in a matter of 10 minutes at a couple of properties and it is making it hard to decide what to do. I hammered the salt down but if the freezing rain keeps up it will all freeze up after the salt is dissipated and cause a lot of sheer and black ice.

They are calling for snow this afternoon until about midnight so maybe just maybe the white stuff will fly today, I'm really looking forward to a good snowjob. 

On a plus side i did get to use the plow this morning, be it just to push slop around a parking lot but it still worked so i am happy

Good luck to all out there i hope the weather gets more stable

Jeff


----------



## sonicblue2003

Got up about every hour or so, so I'm sleep deprived today What a waste.


----------



## snowinjoe

I got the call at 4:45am. I had just woke 20 min earlier and didn't know what to think. There was maybe 1/2 inch on the road and it was raining. We started to plow around 5:30, it would snow for awhile then rain. I cleared the hospital, medical center, nursing home and school before 8. The boss cleared the OPP station and the grocery store then he started sanding. I finished the rest of my route around 10 then swung back up to the hospital, medical center and nursing home again. I hate plowing during the day. Some people are stupid, they just kinda freeze when they see plows. And don't ever park in a spot I've already cleared. 3 different cars did this to me. It stopped snowing for awhile but its started again. Its not supposed to last too long. It doesn't matter we'll be out again tonight. It was a good night for the boss payup. We did the highest paying places twice and he sanded some of those places twice as well. I better go the kids are getting geared up to play in the snow.


----------



## Triple L

Just got back from an 20 hour day  . Plowed for about 10 hours today, Ran the snowblower for another 2 and shovelled and ran the salter for the rest. This was the heaviest stuff ever!!!. And rock solid too, Dam ice pellets. Well, I had a ton of fun, Made a little money while I was at it so I must say. This snow is gratfully appreciated and I hope that we will be getting some more. Hope you guys had fun to. Time for bed!


----------



## sonicblue2003

Just got back from spreading 3 yards of salt...:bluebounc  
Lets hope this weather will continuepayup


----------



## oakvillerex

just woke up from my nap before i have to go work my dayjob. that snow/ice was so heavy last night all of us have sore backs today. that stuff sucks! hope you all had fun though cuz i don't see any snow in the forecast


----------



## Daner

*Crusty snow*

That snow was hard to scrape...with the freezing rain that we got on top of the snow ...made it real crusty...Hard to back drag from the doors etc...Not much snow ..but we can't be fussy these day.

Turning colder now...looking for Lk efect...come on downnnnnnn


----------



## snowinjoe

Last night there wasn't much snow but we plowed. Most lots were fairly packed down. The winters here to stay now so I spent some extra time pushing the piles way back. The gravel lots and lanes are frozen, that makes life much nicer. Environment Canada is calling for snow squalls on Friday and snow all next week.


----------



## snowinjoe

Daner;353333 said:


> That snow was hard to scrape...with the freezing rain that we got on top of the snow ...made it real crusty...Hard to back drag from the doors etc...Not much snow ..but we can't be fussy these day.
> 
> Turning colder now...looking for Lk efect...come on downnnnnnn


There's a line of snow headed our way. http://www.weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WSO but I don't think it'll add up to much. The weather network say 1-3 cm. Lake affect should hit hard this year. tymusic


----------



## Daner

*Bring It On down*

Hey Joe...I love those lines of snow...Iee that the wind shifted...Friday Is Snow Squal day


----------



## Triple L

Sure liking the 14 day trend set here by the weather network. Looks like January could end up being a big one. Hopefully with this it will keep people on contracts for next year because I am doughting that lots of myn will keep on going with contracts with the way last winter was and this winter so far. Hopefully we will be able to buy some steaks instead of going with this plowing expression my buddys came up with last year.We be eating the kraft diner raw becuause we can't even afford to cook it. But we save all the cheese till friday! Not that we're that broke. Let's hope it stays this way and hopefully there will be some snow not all of this ice pellet stuff.


----------



## GMC Driver

Another one behind us - alot of ice here. We dropped salt for 36 hours straight. Anything outside of the untreated lots ended up with 2-3 inches if ice on it - and with the deep freeze it isn't going anywhere. Trees are coated, lots of branches down and toppled trees - quite a mess!

Just glad we got the jump on it and stayed ahead of any ice forming on our stuff - there's more than a few lots that are in pretty rough shape!


----------



## Daner

*who knows*

I can also see something good for the later part of this month...we got some good flurries last nite and a few here this morning...and is going to warm up a bit today with the sw wind again.
winter is here thats for sure.
Heres the lk effect coming off of lk Huron.

http://weather.ec.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WSO


----------



## TenOfClubs

snow???? what snow? nothing here. total accumulation this year thus far, 4 inches:realmad: :realmad:


----------



## Triple L

Looking for 5-10 tomarrow, O ya


----------



## Daner

*Things are looking Up!!*

Looking good for a few days ...starting tonightxysport


----------



## Daner

*Snow squal warning now in efect*

I like It ...I like It
It Is so damp out there...the temps really dropped...sitting right @the freezing mark now...but that cold north wind Is going to hammer the moist air...and a lot of us will be in for a play day

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/alerts/warnings.htm?region=WWCAON0063&ref=wxeyealerts


----------



## snowinjoe

we got enough in the last few hours to cover the highway but then it stopped. The radar shows more on its way and I think all hells gonna break loose when the wind picks up. I think we'll be out tonight. My brother is supposed to bring my nephew for a visit tomorrow night. I told him we'd meet halfway(Guelph). I think plans are going to change. If it snows like they are forecasting then we'll be out till after lunch and back out again Fri. night. I gotta sleep sometime!!!!!


----------



## snowinjoe

The snow squalls were in high gear today. Theres a fresh 6inchs out there. Hopefully they'll let up for the night so we can get everything cleaned. We had to plow a few places twice.


----------



## fatboy

Got SNOW!! payup 
View attachment 21239


----------



## Daner

Looks like a dusting rolling In off the big pond


----------



## Daner

*winter Is back*

It looks like a winter wonderland here today...the wind Is really doing a great job.

I don't think the weather guessers expected this today...oh well we will take It.

I have heard from the ole grapevine that we In central ontario are about to get hit hard with snow...Yaa Yaa I Know what your thinking,,,but the facks are macking sence to me.
Hope there right...I know were going to get hammered ...Its just a mater of time  payup


----------



## TenOfClubs

still nothing more here. I never thought it would be possible to only have a total of 2 inches of snow in NW Ontario and be nearing the end of January.

and to think I was silly enough to buy a snowplow!:realmad: :realmad: :realmad:


----------



## poncho62

*Stupid wind, is actually blowing it off my driveway...........very little coming from the heavens.

*


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Need some sleep soon...*

Winter has finally shown in the Stratford area,,,,, Tonight will be our 5th night out in the past 7 days, and yes we got another 4 inches today, lake effect once again, our forecast has snow for the next 8 days in a row....

I had to plow out several of my larger commercial accounts by 3 PM today...; - ) .... twice in 16 hours.
Sidewalk crew had to service each account twice today as well.... to keep retail walks snow and ice free....

I am beginning to forget what a full night sleep feels like....

Will aim my blower your way tonight, maybe it will help....

All I can say is, it's about time !!!!!!........... hope you all get yours soon....

Al


----------



## Daner

We Got 2 "...did some today...I must say...Its a real easy going year...But we still need a big storm...I'm sure one is coming soon . 

Going to get right cold out In the next few days...and the wind hitting hard from the north 
The Ohio boys should be getting some good Lake efect soon,Off of Erie... and lk Ont.
Just Flurries here ...then snow is expected on Sat.

So When Is the Big Storm coming?


----------



## cet

Daner:

I am not looking for any storms, a few snowfalls allright but no storms. Everytime someone posts pictures of a storm it is just a disaster. I was in London the beginning of Dec., my daughter had a basketball tournament and it was hell. No where to park in the Hotel lot.

If you are looking for the storm I hope you get it but just miss us in Newmarket.prsport 

I used to have your enthusiasm and wish I still had some of it, now it is just a job.


----------



## Daner

Cet:...I was born In a snow storm...at least thats what my mother told me 
Yes I love the snow...always have...love a good ole thunder storm as well.
Looks like we are getting some Friday and In to Sat:bluebounc ...I know...I Can't control myself...I drive my wife nuts every winter...especially this year 

Shes a cold one out there tonight...but the wind is going to change again and come from the south east...that going to give us that snow stuff off of Lake Ontario..I think 

Heck I'm just as good as any other weather guesser this year.
Cheers 
Daner


----------



## cet

Daner

It looks like we will be out Friday night. I don't mind the snowfalls when you know you are going. Last Friday I was watching a movie with my wife, looked out the window and it was snowing like hell. Forcaster said close to 1cm. By 4am we had 10cm.

I think my school marks were good enough to be a weather guy.

Have fun.tymusic


----------



## Triple L

lookin for 10 cm today, so much for going snowmobiling this weekend. O well, I love it payup


----------



## Daner

Good Weather guessing guys...It sure looks like we will be out tonight...and maybe tomorrow morning.
YeeeeeeeHaaaaaaaaah.



Here It comespurplebou 
http://weather.ec.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WSO


----------



## Daner

*Lotsa snow again today*

Did 14 Hrs yesterday ...Looks like I'm back out again In the morning.

I have some driveways that the snow Is frozen right to the pavement...If you catch It right right It will Peel off...but most the time The blade just rides on top ...taking the surface snow only. I may have to take the loader out soon.


----------



## Daner

*Thw Snow Machine*

Dont let that snow machine run outa gas guys.

That Lake effect Is coming In again.

This week end looks good...with the high winds and Arctic air rolling In.:bluebounc


----------



## Daner

*Lake effect*

This Is my weather station that I use...any one else run there own station?


----------



## snowinjoe

Daner;362260 said:


> This Is my weather station that I use...any one else run there own station?


 I think my wife would kill me if I had one of those. I asked for one for christmas but no such luck. I use a few different web sites and I am starting to understand the radar better. It just stopped snowing a few minutes ago, we got maybe 2inches since last night. We'll be out again tonight. Seems like this year is full of small storms. Easy pushing. I think the next week may be fun, lots of cold air and wind. Snow squalls all weekend.


----------



## Daner

snowinjoe;362362 said:


> Seems like this year is full of small storms. Easy pushing. I think the next week may be fun, lots of cold air and wind. Snow squalls all weekend.


**************************************
I hope and think your right Joe...I sure would like to see a good snowfall instead of the reg. 1-3" stuff that we have been getting.

Tomorrow Is the 1st of Feb....I think we are going to see the real winter in this month coming. Till then ..I'm taken errr cool 
Daner


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L

Have you ever used

www.kwarc.org/ksrwx.html

Kitchener waterloo amateur radio club
with automated reporting station on the Baden tower, automated reporting station at UW, American intellicast maps, Environment Canada, and Weather Network,all in one place

very handy


----------



## Triple L

heather lawn spray;362993 said:


> Triple L
> 
> Have you ever used
> 
> www.kwarc.org/ksrwx.html
> 
> Kitchener waterloo amateur radio club
> with automated reporting station on the Baden tower, automated reporting station at UW, American intellicast maps, Environment Canada, and Weather Network,all in one place
> 
> very handy


No I have never seen this, I usually go off what the weathernetwork and environment canada says. Sometimes they are completely opposite of eachother so who knows. This site looks pretty cool, do you find them pretty accurate?

Thanks alot!

tymusic


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L

What I usually do is take all the information from 2 sets of readings from every 15 minutes each of Baden Tower & UW, Enviro's & TWN forecasts, Enviro's & Intellicast's radar maps and cook them myself. After a couple of YEARS you get really good at it. Within a 4 to 8 hour window I can usually out-do the forecasters. I find radar maps of moisture speed and movement the best tool.
Try it. Its a fun game to play while your waiting for the storm to move in.


----------



## snowinjoe

The boss called this morning and said an apartment we do moved all the cars out of the way and wanted the whole lot cleaned, so me and my little guy headed out.


I've taken him to clean up a few spots before. He loves it. He told me today that when he grows up he wants to be a dad and do cool stuff like me Sometimes I'll show up at home in the morning and take the kids to school in the tractor. They are still young enough to think its cool. My daughter is 8 and that will change soon


----------



## snowinjoe

heather lawn spray;363078 said:


> Triple L
> 
> What I usually do is take all the information from 2 sets of readings from every 15 minutes each of Baden Tower & UW, Enviro's & TWN forecasts, Enviro's & Intellicast's radar maps and cook them myself. After a couple of YEARS you get really good at it. Within a 4 to 8 hour window I can usually out-do the forecasters. I find radar maps of moisture speed and movement the best tool.
> Try it. Its a fun game to play while your waiting for the storm to move in.


I love playing that game. When the snow squalls are moving quick I can tell my wife when it's stopped snowing with out looking out the window. She thinks I'm weird.


----------



## snowinjoe

More Pics


My Blade, manual sideboards


Boss's blade hydraulic sideboards


----------



## heather lawn spray

snowinjoe;363115 said:


> The boss called this morning and said an apartment we do moved all the cars out of the way and wanted the whole lot cleaned, so me and my little guy headed out.
> 
> 
> I've taken him to clean up a few spots before. He loves it. He told me today that when he grows up he wants to be a dad and do cool stuff like me Sometimes I'll show up at home in the morning and take the kids to school in the tractor. They are still young enough to think its cool. My daughter is 8 and that will change soon


Maybe not

My 14 year old daughter is waiting patiently to be checked out of the 463 Bobcat with a snowblower. I told her not until 16. She's already checked out on a John Deere 997. A friend checked her out on a full size excavator & the Bobcat dealership checked her out on a mini-ex


----------



## heather lawn spray

snowinjoe;363120 said:


> I love playing that game. When the snow squalls are moving quick I can tell my wife when it's stopped snowing with out looking out the window. She thinks I'm weird.


yea but she'll be the first to ask you what time will it be safe to go back outside again


----------



## Daner

Great Pictures Joe...Good to see the young Lad out with yaa.

We are back Into the lake efect stuff here again this afternoon...I'm due for another plowable event 
Keep the pictures coming guys.


----------



## snowinjoe

WoW thats cold!!!!!!!!!! and windy. I drove home from Acton Sat. night and didn't think I was gonna make it. 90km of whiteouts, lots of fun. Usually I take the county roads but I knew they'd be no good so I shot across to Hwy. 6 . Fergus to Arthur was nasty 4 cars and a tow truck in the ditch. When I pulled in to Arthur the closed road sign was up. I grabbed a tea and prayed the hwy was still open north. Luckily it was but by the time I reached home the signs were up. I think I must have been one of the last to make it through. We didn't get the snow that a lot of places got but the wind is filling in the driveways and parking lots. I don't think the hwy. plows are running as often. I love snow but this wind chill ***** can screw off.


----------



## snowinjoe

We got hit pretty hard by mondays storm. A good foot fell in 12hrs. I was out till 5:30pm. All the highways leading out of town were closed. The schools closed. On my way home I pulled in to the grocery store and it was closed. It stopped snowing and we were able to get it all cleaned up but man are there ever some big piles out there.


----------



## Daner

*The good ole Lake Effect*

Getting the old Lake effect here again this morning...and the wind just wont let up.
I knew It was just a matter of time...With the lakes wide open and warmer water That there would be alot of snow coming off of Georgian Bay and Lake Huron...Yaa gota like Itwesport 
Now the thing i'NOW wondering Is when we will have real snow...NOT The Lake efect ...But real snow???
What do you guys think...Are we gona get at least 1 snow storm this year...thats not Lake effect??
Cheers 
Daner


----------



## Daner

*Winter storm watch*

Look at that...I don't think we are done playing In the snowpurplebou Looks like we may get a good piece of this storm starting Tuesday Feb. 13th.wesport


----------



## STRONGARM

OH YA!!!!
15-30 in burlington oakville


our largest in 2 years!tymusic


----------



## Triple L

Well lets hope it all comes and it works out to be a good deal! :redbounce Hope you guys have a great time plowin and I sure hope nothing breaks on your guys equipment and also on my truck. Pump has been making a loud noise whenever I raise it up fully, had it at the dealer last week and he said it was low on fluid so he toped it up but shes still doin it so tomarrow I'm gonna bring it in and see whats happening since its still all under warranty. Let It Snow !!!


----------



## Daner

*Its a slow mover*

Great to hear Southern Ont Is gona get some...Just hope It keeps going north, and not too much east...and wow is it cold out there today ,with that wind...
come on snow storm...bring it on we are readywesport


----------



## TenOfClubs

I can still see my lawn! :realmad: 

feb 13, and we have maybe 3 inches of snow in the shade, with bare spots where the wind has blown it away.

all this cause I bought a plow this year???


----------



## schuitb

*Plowing Time!*

Just came back in for a bite to eat!,,, Started plowing at 1:00 here in Waterdown, just north of Hamilton and northwest of Burlington. And the storm is just starting now!!!! The last couple years have been depressing and I hope that this is the start of a real winter.. Got to head out again soon.. I hope everyone get a good dumping. Cheers.:waving:


----------



## schuitb

*Oh yeah*

Weather reports that a possible 50 cm possibly at end of Wednesday! Thats enough to put some in your pocket to save for a rainy day!! tymusic


----------



## fatboy

Yup, I'm just packin up to head down to the city for a couple days, hopefully every thing stays together, taking the camera so pics to come might even try some video! stay tuned
and see ya in a couple days. Good luck and be safe guys! payup payup payup


----------



## snowinjoe

I hope the storm stays 15km south of us. Last night was the first night off in awhile and i need a few more. I'll enjoy watching the news and seeing all the cityits fight with the snow. I grew up in Hamilton and they just can't deal with it. Have fun.tymusic


----------



## Daner

It was a good event for me...Did 18 hrs yesterday and 4 today...dang cell phone was ringen every 5 mins...dented my tailgate on a old cedar tree...every thing else ran smooth...Had the tractor out for some . I hear Its going up to PLUS 12 NEXT WEEK ...Tell me I was just dreaming...But 2 people told me this today.

Ol well rest time now...My dam control thumb feels like it was hit with a hammer...Maty have to try the joystick With the V plow.
Cheers all 
Daner:waving:


----------



## snowinjoe

Glad to hear it went well Daner, other then the tailgate. We only got maybe 2-3inches. That was all we needed to get out. I talked to my family in Hamilton and they said it was wild. I can just imagine what it was like down there. LOL I should have toured down just to watch.


----------



## Daner

*It's not over yet!*

Looks like were back In the game again guys...Snow for this afternoon...then the evening and leading Into Monday...Looks good...then a bunch of mixed fluuries through the week.
It amazing how the weather is up and down like this. 
wesport<-------------------------Warming Up my muscles...And getten readyxysport


----------



## sonicblue2003

We're getting freezing rain in Windsor. Got about a 1/4" so far. Already went out and salted.
Hope we get some snow with it later.


----------



## STRONGARM

It should start here around 3pm. 10cm + thank god my tranny got finished.


----------



## Daner

*here it comes*

430pm sunday afternoon Feb 25/07
Lets rock
Bring on that snow...soopayup n
wesport <---------------------------Loook at those bieceps...He's ready


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*Good so far.*

It has been a money making winter for us here in Cobourg Ontario Canada. Keep it comming. Sappose to get some tonight too. Bobcat inside and ready to rock.


----------



## Triple L

It's been commin down pretty hard the last couple of hours, must have about 3 cm already. Alright!!!:redbounce :redbounce


----------



## Daner

*another good event*

Well I just got back...Did 14 hrs yesterday,,,and 8 todaypayup 
The truck Is still in one peice...last time i backed into a cedar tree and dented the tailgate...so i took it off and put one of those net gates on...Ilike it,cause you can see through it .
Anywayglad to hear most of us are still haveing fun and the winter is,nt as bad as we all thought it wass going to be.

So when our next snow event??? <----------looken @ the sky...maybe by the end of the week freezen rain or snow...who know's
We still have some flurries falling so thats a good thing.
How are you guys making out?


----------



## heather lawn spray

Looks like freezing rain followed by snow around Waterloo on Thursday, Looks like it could be a large mixed system


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am not looking forward to freezing rain. We take care of alot of steps... ah well.

Jon


----------



## Triple L

Freezing rain means lots and lots of salt, lots and lots of salt means lots and lots of paper!!! payup payup


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;378862 said:


> Freezing rain means lots and lots of salt, lots and lots of salt means lots and lots of paper!!! payup payup


See ya on the streets!!


----------



## Triple L

heather lawn spray;378881 said:


> See ya on the streets!!


What's your trucks look like, I've probally seen you around alot. I got an 06 white silverado with a black downeaster dumpinsert and spreader. Don't have it lettered yet but I just got a quote from a guy. Its just cool to see people you know out bomming around.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;378898 said:


> What's your trucks look like, I've probally seen you around alot. I got an 06 white silverado with a black downeaster dumpinsert and spreader. Don't have it lettered yet but I just got a quote from a guy. Its just cool to see people you know out bomming around.


Victory Red Chevy pick-up's 2500's with V Boss's. Two flat deck, one regular box. '06 flat deck carries a Bobcat 463 with blower on the deck. No names on the trucks. Based on Glasgow above Highland Rd


----------



## Triple L

heather lawn spray;378953 said:


> Victory Red Chevy pick-up's 2500's with V Boss's. Two flat deck, one regular box. '06 flat deck carries a Bobcat 463 with blower on the deck. No names on the trucks. Based on Glasgow above Highland Rd


Ok, I'm based down in the Huron Business park area (by Budd park) is where almost all our work is. The forcast is still sayin freezing rain pellets with about 2-4 cm tomarrow. We'll see how she goes tomarrow, didn't have to do a whole lot this morning I tell ya. Forcast said it was goin down to -11, never got below -6 and everything pretty much melted by it's self. Have good day tomarrow!


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;379112 said:


> Ok, I'm based down in the Huron Business park area (by Budd park) is where almost all our work is. The forcast is still sayin freezing rain pellets with about 2-4 cm tomarrow. We'll see how she goes tomarrow, didn't have to do a whole lot this morning I tell ya. Forcast said it was goin down to -11, never got below -6 and everything pretty much melted by it's self. Have good day tomarrow!


Thanks
Good luck & good hunting


----------



## Triple L

Whats happening, Weather Network is saying 10-15 cm tomarrow. Weather Canada is saying 2-4. How is it possible for there to be a difference of 10 cm in the forcast. These clowns don't know whats happening  Anyways looks like well be out agian  :redbounce


----------



## heather lawn spray

'Cause environ is still talking freezing rain. That would account for the volume.centimetre of rain to 10cm's of snow


----------



## Daner

*Looks like its done for the season*

Well Guys...I think Its time to start thinking Spring.

It,s raining here today and soon time to tap some maple trees...with the temps well above freezing during the day and below freezing at night.

The ole plows comming off the truck.

The year started off slow...but march sure came In with a bang,,,lotsa heavy wet snow.

But you never know...we could still get one more good event near the end of March.

Cheers

Daner


----------



## heather lawn spray

I think there will be at least one more event before April 5 (my date for the official end of plowing season here). The crews have mentally put winter away, but are ready to rock and roll again if called.


----------



## Triple L

I'am packin the plow in to. May get some on the 16 or 17 so the 14 day trend says. No one knows tho. Even if we do get some I think it will just be a saltable event. Gonna keep the salter on till April, just in case.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Any bets on ice for Monday?


----------



## Daner

*I think Its time to think snow*

In the last 2 years...I have noticed a big change In the weather...Maybe It was just me not paying attention the past years...But now...you don,t know what to expect. Its a working mans weather here now...great time to be shining up all the ole snow equipment
Cheers to yaa all
Daner .


----------



## Daner

*Our Weather predictions*

What have you heard about the snow for our side Guys??...theres talk going around town that the Farmers Alminac says...we will have lotsa snow...xysport


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;409183 said:


> What have you heard about the snow for our side Guys??...theres talk going around town that the Farmers Alminac says...we will have lotsa snow...xysport


I heard that too, but my left angle has a better predication average than the Almanac.

Yeah I've noticed the milder winters but I've seen it go in cycles too.


----------



## cet

My wife told me almost no snow up till Christmas, and I don't think she has ever been wrong about anything, ever, LOL.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;409247 said:


> My wife told me almost no snow up till Christmas, and I don't think she has ever been wrong about anything, ever, LOL.


I think I married her sister. LOL


----------



## stroker79

JD Dave;409291 said:


> I think I married her sister. LOL


She has alot of sisters cause I married one too.


----------



## heather lawn spray

www.weatheroffice.gc.ca is predicting above average temp for October, November and December (with a 45 to 55 percent accuracy, you can guess better the that)


----------



## cet

stroker79;409321 said:


> She has alot of sisters cause I married one too.


And she told me she was an only child!


----------



## alcs

> "And she told me she was an only child!"


LOLpurplebou


----------



## Daner

Ok That's were I went wrong last year...I wasnt listening to my wife,like she tells me I should be more often.


----------



## Daner

*my prediction*

My prediction for this winter Is...There will be a trough flowing down from the Pacific...Pushing WET moist air from BC. to Ontario.......


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;410468 said:


> My prediction for this winter Is...There will be a trough flowing down from the Pacific...Pushing WET moist air from BC. to Ontario.......


What's your wife's?


----------



## Daner

JD Dave;410488 said:


> What's your wife's?


My wife says...she not going to start telling when to get ready till next month:salute: wesport


----------



## Daner

*I Saw snow On the radar*

Just for the record Orilla had some snow this morning Sun Oct 28th/07

Thats 2 hrs north of me

Timmins also Is getting a bit of snow

Lets here It Northern ONT....are yaa sending anything good down to the south end??

xysport


----------



## cet

I wouldn't mind waiting for a couple of weeks and then maybe slowly with a few salt runs.


----------



## Daner

Cet...Did you get that hail this afternoon?? We got the hail here just before noon...big black cloud came over ...looked like a snow cloud:crying: ....then the hail for 5 mins.


----------



## Daner

*News Flash*

Flurries Maybe Tonight

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/city/pages/on-5_metric_e.html

Signs of a early winterpurplebou xysport payup  <---------------------------Daners Crew


----------



## cet

We got 60 seconds of hail. Where my salters are right now I don't want to see any flurries. One of my contracts started on the 15th. I will look a little silly with a walk behind fertilizer spreader. I could mount one of the spreaders in 30 minutes and we have 20 tons of salt in the shed.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Heck

I was out with the weed sprayer. I figured it was time to go home about then


----------



## Daner

*Snow In November??*

There's talk going around town that there maybe a plowable event near the middle of November.


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;423623 said:


> There's talk going around town that there maybe a plowable event near the middle of November.


I hope it snows where you are but I'm fine without snow untill Dec 1st. It comes when it comes, no worries. I hope we get a storm of the century, bigger then 99. That would make me happy.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Right now the weather network is talking 14th, 15th, 16th, naay I still don't beleve it. 2 plows on, snowblower at the welder, snowthrower on order, electric salter motors to be installed, Bobcat ok


----------



## Daner

*Weather Transition Is Here*

The weather Is starting to change

Its just the matter of the way the wind blows now:salute:

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/city/pages/on-5_metric_e.html


----------



## heather lawn spray

Thursday looks promising


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Ya figures the first year that i'm a little unprepared everyone is talking snow. Still have a plow to install and a pump which needs a motor rebuild. Not to mention all the blowers to un moth ball.

Lets all prey for lots of 2" snows followed by the biggin which separated the men from the boys.

White gold payup 

DAFF


----------



## Daner

*Test run Day*

Well today will be my test run day for all my equipment...get the stuff hooked up greesed, wipe the dust off every thing...try the plows on and do oil changes.

Its only a mater of time before the temps dive and we will be out there.

I'm gona bring some sand In the warm part of the shop...I like to keep a pail of it In the cab with me.

I have a feeling Its gona be a good yearpayup


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;425043 said:


> Well today will be my test run day for all my equipment...get the stuff hooked up greesed, wipe the dust off every thing...try the plows on and do oil changes.
> 
> Its only a mater of time before the temps dive and we will be out there.
> 
> I'm gona bring some sand In the warm part of the shop...I like to keep a pail of it In the cab with me.
> 
> I have a feeling Its gona be a good yearpayup


I have a feeling it's going to be a good year too.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;425043 said:


> Well today will be my test run day for all my equipment...get the stuff hooked up greesed, wipe the dust off every thing...try the plows on and do oil changes.
> 
> Its only a mater of time before the temps dive and we will be out there.
> 
> I'm gona bring some sand In the warm part of the shop...I like to keep a pail of it In the cab with me.
> 
> I have a feeling Its gona be a good yearpayup


You ARE totally pumped aren't you?
little flakes are floating past the window right now
They say a La Nina winter colder than average temperatures


----------



## sonicblue2003

Well folks, all my stuff is ready. BRING IT ON!!!
Heather lawn spray, were in southern Ontario are you?


----------



## heather lawn spray

Up in Kitchener

Did you guys get snow in the banana belt over the last couple of days?


----------



## Daner

Just a dusting of flurries around here...and yaa i'm a tad Pumped ...Hey Sonic good to see yaa back.

I mounted the V plow today...good thing I did...I have a seal leaking on a wing cylinder...anyone changed one??...Its leaking right on the rod Nut...looks like the seal Is popping out a bit.

Other than that I'm set to go 

Dog gone It I love Winter:waving:


----------



## Triple L

heather lawn spray;425902 said:


> Up in Kitchener
> 
> Did you guys get snow in the banana belt over the last couple of days?


Hay buddy, what kind of services do you provide in the summer time... I assume spraying right, cause Im lookin into getting a new contractor to spray all of my 35+ propertys... Wasnt to impressed with buddys work this season. What kind of set-up do you have in the winter? Always nice to know someone just in case something crazy happens to my trucks I could always give you guys a shout and the same for you...

Might have to go out tomarrow to test out the new salter..... So the weather networks says... We'll be lucky to get half of what there sayin 2-4...


----------



## sonicblue2003

Not so much as a flurry around here... I've been driving around with the salter in my truck for 3
days and people are looking at me funny!!! 
Ah well soon it will start...I hope payup


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;425960 said:


> Hay buddy, what kind of services do you provide in the summer time... I assume spraying right, cause Im lookin into getting a new contractor to spray all of my 35+ propertys... Wasnt to impressed with buddys work this season. What kind of set-up do you have in the winter? Always nice to know someone just in case something crazy happens to my trucks I could always give you guys a shout and the same for you...
> 
> Might have to go out tomarrow to test out the new salter..... So the weather networks says... We'll be lucky to get half of what there sayin 2-4...


Yeah lawn spraying, usual tank truck 1500 litre, 12 foot boom sprayer on a John Deere for the more open projects. If you got some time before snow fall I can take a peak see at the 35.

winter is 3 diesel chevy's with V-Boss's & a baby Bobcat with a snowblower that rides on the back of one of the chevys, trucks are unmarked red 2 flat deck one boxed.

You're down by Trillium and Homer Watson aren't you?

If you run short we have a 24 tonne salt bin. Loading is by the Bobcat


----------



## Triple L

heather lawn spray;426076 said:


> Yeah lawn spraying, usual tank truck 1500 litre, 12 foot boom sprayer on a John Deere for the more open projects. If you got some time before snow fall I can take a peak see at the 35.
> 
> winter is 3 diesel chevy's with V-Boss's & a baby Bobcat with a snowblower that rides on the back of one of the chevys, trucks are unmarked red 2 flat deck one boxed.
> 
> You're down by Trillium and Homer Watson aren't you?
> 
> If you run short we have a 24 tonne salt bin. Loading is by the Bobcat


And how did you know where I'm from? My trucks are unmarked also, but I have a crapload of properties in the huron business park... PM me your # and e-mail address and maby I could shoot you off the addresses and you could get me a general price of what I'm looking at... Do you do any actual spraying? The guys i'v had before just hire a bunch of summer students that dont know whats happening and ended up doing a unsatisfactory job. Around where are you guys located? I plan on getting my salt off of blams (Lewis Straus) this winter, see how that works out... Thanks alot of offering tho! sayin 5 cm tomarrow :redbounce hahaha, ya right!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Hey Sonic where about in Windsor are you from???
We are based in Essex.

DAFF


----------



## sonicblue2003

Daff. I see your truck around all the time. I used to drive past your place on Walker all the time. I am "On Solid Ground" Bobcat and Backhoe service. And I know you've seen my pickup. It's the only Sonic Blue Crew cab around Essex county. And It has "On Solid Ground" on the back window. I'll honk at ya the next time I see ya.


----------



## Jbowe

*Snow and more Snow*

It finally arrived with a vengence here in Wasilla Alaska. A record snow fall fell since last Wednesday. Weirdest things I ever saw. If you take a square and quarter the square thats how it went. The first square got it then the second a so forth. Finally quit last night about three in the morning. Finished the last of the clean up a couple hrs ago. My drivers and I are all but dead but were all smiling too. Love haveing to go back two and three times in a 24 hr period. Sad part is there were 149 accidents on Sunday and 47 on Saturday with one fatality. Drive safe everyone and watch out for the crazies when your out there. 
Steve from Wasilla


----------



## Triple L

Im gonna call this one... Were only gonna get to plow once before christmas this year, same deal as last year.... Looking at this 14 day trend, its all over the map. Cool then warm, the ground temp will never drop with this stuff, even if we get a bit of snow its all just gonna melt... Man, almost feel like taking the salter off and continue doing fall clean-ups (the last thing I wanna be doing) until december :realmad:


----------



## heather lawn spray

Aw--- c,mon we've had more snow so far this year than last year 'til January.
Don't be such a pessimist (But I AM still spraying weeds, probably last run today)


----------



## Daner

No blades were dropped around here last year untill Dec. 6th ...But with the weather trend that we have been having this fall points towards some good snow fall, l If It keeps up that way.

I think we had more rain this last month than all summer<------ Thats a good sign for us.

The lakes are warmer than normal<----------Thats also a good sign for our lake effect.

We just need the temps to dive... and let the good times roll


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Changes are a brewing??? The weather guys are all over the place this week with thier 14 day forcasts. Warm to cold, warm to wet warm to cold. Now they are saying the NOA is starting to tank, to me its about time!! Today on accuweather there are talking about a storm for the NE next week. Things are looking promising, besides the high of 62 degrees today. Afew more warm days and I might just have all my equipment ready!!

Hey Sonic still haven't seen you yet. Yep that was me on Walker rd. now we have moved to Gesto. Are you ready for snow?? How's your contracts this year looking??

DAFF


----------



## Daner

*snow squals*

I hear ya there Daff...The temps are real bomby here today...But there about to dive 
LOL ...Now the weather guy Is saying snow Squalls for Sat. Yeeeeeee hah...wheres the emot with a cowboy  <--------------------That will have to do

Come on weather bring on the snow :waving:

Opppss i ment friday for the Squalls---------------------->http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/city/pages/on-5_metric_e.html


----------



## heather lawn spray

So how come you rate snow squalls and we rate . . .

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/CAON0356  ? tymusic


----------



## sonicblue2003

Ya Daff I drove by your place yesterday. I seen your tank truck there but that was it.
My contracts are all buttoned up for the season lets just hope for snow.


----------



## Triple L

heather lawn spray;430437 said:


> So how come you rate snow squalls and we rate . . .
> 
> http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/CAON0356  ? tymusic


exactly... how is this possible, Weather network is sayin absolutly nothing.. yet weather can is calling for all this???? huh, but ends up weather can is usually right 80% of the time... Those guys at the weather network dont know WHATS HAPPENING!


----------



## heather lawn spray

I usually find weather network understates the system and environ overstates it. so I'm saying high winds and 2 cm of blowing snow the kind that catches on the grass blows across the pavement and builds up in the corners


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Ya around here Enviroment Canada is almost allways a dollar short and a day late. For this summer we had a small tornado roll by the are touching down and causing some property damage. TWENTY minutes later they issued a tornado WARNING for the region. The same holds true for the winter predictions. Luckily we are across the river from Detroit and can catch thier weather. Personally I really like WWW.NOAA.GOV.

Sorry I missed you Sonic, haven't been at the shop much. Been doing most of my repairs in Windsor at my friends garage.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;430412 said:


> I hear ya there Daff...The temps are real bomby here today...But there about to dive
> LOL ...Now the weather guy Is saying snow Squalls for Sat. Yeeeeeee hah...wheres the emot with a cowboy  <--------------------That will have to do
> 
> Come on weather bring on the snow :waving:
> 
> Opppss i ment friday for the Squalls---------------------->http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/city/pages/on-5_metric_e.html


See
http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/city/pages/on-5_metric_e.html
Environ already starting to backpeddle on their snow squall report


----------



## sonicblue2003

DAFFMOBILEWASH;
Sorry I missed you Sonic said:


> Where in Windsor do you do this? I live by the airport.


----------



## heather lawn spray

And as predicted weather network is coming off their denial of any snow at all
http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/CAON0356
ahh it is all so predictabl tymusic e


----------



## Daner

I think we are on our own with the weather...The weather guessers are all over the place.

How the heck can they predict the 14 day,when they cant get the next day right 

Just now I herd of a winter storm watch for just north /west of here...and they are calling for 2-4 here..

I beleave Its all in the way the wind blows ,and for how long...cold air Is what we need with lotsa wind.

But I do say we are bound for a good one once It gets colder.


----------



## Daner

wow .....we may get some snow out of this after all...temps are diving and the wind is picking up


----------



## Daner

Jbowe;429416 said:


> It finally arrived with a vengence here in Wasilla Alaska. A record snow fall fell since last Wednesday. Weirdest things I ever saw. If you take a square and quarter the square thats how it went. The first square got it then the second a so forth. Finally quit last night about three in the morning. Finished the last of the clean up a couple hrs ago. My drivers and I are all but dead but were all smiling too. Love haveing to go back two and three times in a 24 hr period. Sad part is there were 149 accidents on Sunday and 47 on Saturday with one fatality. Drive safe everyone and watch out for the crazies when your out there.
> Steve from Wasilla


Hey there Jbowe...hows the weather out there...keep shoven that cold artic air our way would youwesport

Lets see some pictures of the big time North country
Cheers
Daner:waving:


----------



## heather lawn spray

yea BUT the barometer is rising
http://www.kwarc.org/ksrwx.html

keep the faith, weather net & Environ are still disagreeing


----------



## Daner

yes It Is but not by much...It could all change when the temps drop


----------



## heather lawn spray

Squall warnings are up west of here but I'm afraid that is about it:crying:


----------



## Daner

Yes I see that Heather----------------------->http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WSO

We just need the wind to shift....We know that the lake machine still works...thats a good thing.


----------



## Daner

*Here She Comes!*

The Preassure droped a bit and the wind Is shifting,,,,,,Yeee haaaah

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WSO


----------



## heather lawn spray

C'mon Daner 1 to 2 cm 

unless you're really anxious to just salt, this ain't gonna amount to a pile of snow. Better luck next time cause you won't be goin' plown'


----------



## JD Dave

In all honesty I hope the snow holds off for a while, it makes for a long winter when it snows early. If it would snow about 12"s right now though, I'm sure I'd get the one large contract I lost back. Forget the small storms, let's hope for a Nov blizzard.


----------



## Daner

*1-2*

Ahhhh...Your right...Let us just sit back and chill a bit
purplebouredbounce<------------------Look at my crew There getting pumped...Or maybe Its me


----------



## heather lawn spray

yea. . . but what's in the pumps?tymusic


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Perhaps a glimmer of hope. There is talk around here of a white US Thanksgiving. Sure would be nice to have a quick 2" or so to check out all of the equipment. Getting tired of plowing the gravel at the shop.

After that bring on the big snows. Haven't had a good dumping here in a few years. The City of Windsor big wigs have decided to try to save some money by moving the trigger from 3" to 4" on the side streets. Call me crazy but how many cars can move in 4" of wet snow???? I think there will be gridlock!!!!

So what are your triggers of sidestreets like???

DAFF


----------



## heather lawn spray

Ours are based on timing, when the main arterial roads are under 1 inch they move onto the secondaries. If its snowing half inch an hour, they do their 2 hours on the main road and start at the beginning of the main roads again. If it snows half inch per hour for hours on end they abandon the side streets


----------



## Daner

Daff: The guys around here were plowing streets last year when there was next to nothing on the ground...ditches were filled with gravel like i have never seen It before...I think It was a boreing winter for them last year on the roads...Now with your area going to a 4"trigger...That IMO Is not a very good dissision on there part.

In the Meen time..I'm still clillen...Whats this I hear about Thursday... Is some one handing out free turkeys


----------



## heather lawn spray

Both Environ and WN are using the 4 letter 's' word for Thursday. Statistically still a bit early, I bet on the last 5 days of November. Anybody?


----------



## JD Dave

Calling for snow wednesday night through thursday. 5-10 cm for Toronto. I hope it snows 30cm. I'm getting excited and stressed at the same time.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

NOAA is calling for 1-3 in our region for Wed eve. Don't think much will stick unless we get a serious snowburst during the night or maybe some thundersnow. I think the majority of the issues will be an Thurs night when all the melt and ponding starts to freeze up. Even that might be a fetch as the ground temps are still 40deg. The night time lows are in the 20's so it might happen.

At least all the long term models are starting to look in our favour. The jet stream is going to dive south in the mid section of USA and run back up the east coast. With a secondary converging front forming from the north. This all spells lots of the white stuff and time to make up for the previous bad years. Even the guys at accuweather are saying the next few weeks look very interesting and promising for some BIG white events.

DAFF


----------



## Daner

http://www.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=ej&traveler=0&article=1#pt3

Forget about the turkey Its raining here super heavy right now...This could be fun.

I'm gone to check the oil on the rigswesport


----------



## Triple L

These guys are soooo full of crap, unbelievable! I think we will barely get any accumulation (maby ill be wrong, but by saying this, were now gonna get pounded)... This is gonna be a SALTABLE event at best! Seems like these guys like getting all the plowing contractors pumped up for nothing....


----------



## poncho62

Triple L;435284 said:


> These guys are soooo full of crap, unbelievable! I think we will barely get any accumulation (maby ill be wrong, but by saying this, were now gonna get pounded)... This is gonna be a SALTABLE event at best! Seems like these guys like getting all the plowing contractors pumped up for nothing....


*Triple L is right............You guys keep jinxing yourselves.......You go on and on about how much snow is coming, and what do you get?....Zilch..............

Now, maybe by me saying that, we will get some.....reverse phycicology.
*


----------



## Daner

Daner;435283 said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=ej&traveler=0&article=1#pt3
> 
> Forget about the turkey Its raining here super heavy right now...This could be fun.
> 
> I'm gone to check the oil on the rigswesport


Who said anything about the S word...I'm playen In the rain here ...eating Turkey

This Is fun Playing In the rain yeeee haaaaaaaah


----------



## poncho62

Daner;435307 said:


> Who said anything about the S word...I'm playen In the rain here ...eating Turkey
> 
> This Is fun Playing In the rain yeeee haaaaaaaah


*As long as you are not ..."Singin' in the Rain".........I could here you from here............*


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;435284 said:


> These guys are soooo full of crap, unbelievable! I think we will barely get any accumulation (maby ill be wrong, but by saying this, were now gonna get pounded)... This is gonna be a SALTABLE event at best! Seems like these guys like getting all the plowing contractors pumped up for nothing....


c'mon get your beers on the table. anybody else want a piece of this action?


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;435307 said:


> Who said anything about the S word...I'm playen In the rain here ...eating Turkey
> 
> This Is fun Playing In the rain yeeee haaaaaaaah


this from the big optimist?



Just wait for the temp to fall


----------



## Daner

TURKEY WARNING IN EFFECT

<-------------------look at me...I'm being so good


----------



## sonicblue2003

They are calling for 1-3 just like DAFF said.... The question is Do I plow or salt....? 
Still don't have my P.O's from my contracts but got the verbal OK if the need arises....payup


----------



## cet

It is going to be anything but fun here. They are calling for 20-25 cm. I wish the first one was just a 5 cm to get our feet wet again.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;435374 said:


> TURKEY WARNING IN EFFECT
> 
> <-------------------look at me...I'm being so good


who yo callin' a turkey

Does the fact that you're inside playing on this thing mean that you're ready to go?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Some are talking about the possibility of some thunder snow near the rain snow line. As per all your customers signed in or not treat them as your own, as finished signed deal. Making your company even more professional. Go ahead and plow salt like any other storm. Personnally we may get some accumulations but only if the snow comes down heavy. The real problem will arise latter in the evening Thurs. when everything starts to freeze up . Talking about a low in ine lower 20's.

Plow is on salter is ready to go. Let it rain!!!!!! (More reverse stuff) 

DAFF


----------



## Daner

heather lawn spray;435401 said:


> who yo callin' a turkey
> 
> Does the fact that you're inside playing on this thing mean that you're ready to go?


No I'm sitting back waiting for my wife to come home ...with my Turkey Sub...Then I'm gona sit back and watch a movie...do My excerciseswesport<-------see... and then hit the sack.

The Dang phone Is ringgen preaty good here this morning...asking me If I plow snow:salute:...right away mam be right there


----------



## heather lawn spray

yea

a townhouse project from 2 years ago called to see if they could get on the list todaypayup


----------



## JD Dave

cet;435394 said:


> It is going to be anything but fun here. They are calling for 20-25 cm. I wish the first one was just a 5 cm to get our feet wet again.


Oh cry me a river! Take the skirt off and put the plow on! LOL


----------



## Daner

Hey Dave...Whats going on up In your neck of the woods??


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;435497 said:


> Hey Dave...Whats going on up In your neck of the woods??


Not much, just thinking about having a nap. The rain is making me tired I'm debating what time I'm going to get up, all our snow is close to the city, so I think it will probably end up being all rain. Time will tell. How about you?


----------



## Daner

JD Dave;435506 said:


> Not much, just thinking about having a nap. The rain is making me tired I'm debating what time I'm going to get up, all our snow is close to the city, so I think it will probably end up being all rain. Time will tell. How about you?


It's Kinda looks like we will get the most of what ever during the day tomorrow...like you say time will tell.

I'm just hangen out In the shop here...had to fix 1 plow light...other than that I'm set for what ever comes this way...looks like It could be the heavy stuff...who knows.

The weather guesser, guys/ gals...well you know how they are...One thing that they can Guarantee today... that Its going to Rain LOL.

The late callers...who love to wait till the last min... Had to tell the last 2 this afternoon that I'm booked solid for this season .xysport
Cheers
Daner


----------



## hockeyman

I hear sleet on the window


----------



## hockeyman

and now the drive way has about a quarter inch of ice pellets on it


----------



## poncho62

hockeyman;435659 said:


> and now the drive way has about a quarter inch of ice pellets on it


Looks like someone has their nose pressed up against the window................

Still raining up here..............


----------



## heather lawn spray

hockeyman;435659 said:


> and now the drive way has about a quarter inch of ice pellets on it


stay with us thistymusic


----------



## Daner

Rain Is not as heavy...But the wind Is strong...just at the freezing mark

anyone see any thing yet?


----------



## JD Dave

My internet went down for about 4 hours, good thing I like talking to my wife!! It's still 2 degrees in TO. so I'm going to go to bed and wake up around 1. Good luck guys.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Temp here is .8

'bout time to get some

Good luck all


----------



## cet

We have 2 cm on the road and maybe 5 cm on my deck. It is not easy for me to sleep, just worry too much. I think we are going at 2 am. We have to start some where some time. I think this will be a tonight and tomorrow night.


----------



## heather lawn spray

we've got a slight glazing and ice pellets west end Kitchener. Salter just left
5 *mm* ice pellet accumulation. consistency of slush but melting on warm ground


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Went to bed around 9.00pm, thought I get some ZZZzzz. Who am I kidding. Up every 2hrs looking at the weather station at home and the kitchen window looking for anything WHITE. It's now almost 2.00am and more rain. Althoughthe sn... line is marching SE all I can do is wait. UGGGGGG time to go to Tim's grab a coffee and relax. At least to dognuts will be fresh!!! Maybe I will get somthing with a white frosting???

At times like this I can only imagine how many other people are having a night like mine. 
STILL RAINING, 

DAFFto me (bring on the white stuff)


----------



## heather lawn spray

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAFF

4MM OF ICE PELLETS HERE

YEAH UP ALL NIGHT EVERY HOUR

do we salt now/ wait for the snow
WAITING its terrible


----------



## poncho62

7.38 and Squat here......maybe 1".....somebody jinxed it..............


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Well its official a total of 1.38 inches of RAIN.:crying: How much snow you ask????A total of ten flakes being chased by warm raindrops. Man I hate the weatherguys today what a bummer. Who could ask for anything better than snow on your birthday, even better the first push or snow of the season. Well I gues if mothernature won't give me snow I will just have to make my own. Headed to the shop to work on a project I've been thinking of for the last few weeks, hope to have a fresh batch of snow by dinnertime.xysport

Hopefully everone north and east of Windsor will have plowable white stuff on the ground.

DAFF


----------



## heather lawn spray

sorry to hear about your lack of birthday present. We're into snow and it hasn't even cover the grass yet:crying:


----------



## Daner

Happy Birthday there Daff

The weather Is all upside down/Inside out... But Its not Over yet


----------



## STRONGARM

Down here we had to salt, no real white stuff


----------



## Daner

Its a Start

This Is what we got this morning

http://s220.photobucket.com/albums/dd198/Danersteel/?action=view&current=nov22snowfall2.flv


----------



## JD Dave

Just walked in the door. Got up at 1am, drove around in salt truck till 5:30 and finally it started to sleet, freezing rain snow mix. We salted everthing twice really heavy, so it was a real good first go. Sorry no pictures, I think I'm going to have a nap now. I wish you guys had of got more to play in.


----------



## oakvillerex

yeah what a garbage 20-25cm of snow we got I salted this morning and i'm at work now and very bored. We got nothing to do in the shop, no tow's to do and no snow to plow. Hurry up winter and get in gear



Jeff


----------



## Daner

O well what can yaa do...Lets not all get too excited...be like me Kool and calmwesport.

We are now getting some lake effect...we may get 2" by the morning??


----------



## sonicblue2003

Happy B day Daff.
Yep it was a let down to say the least.
Up until 12:30 and every two hours after... Someone somewhere got some.


----------



## Triple L

Aww... This was a decent event... 6.5 yards of salt later and about 8 hours of plowing combined last night between me and the skid-steer scraping down all the lots before the cold came in and froze them all over.... Not bad at all  Time to go to bed  and wait around until next time xysport


----------



## Daner

*Some snow Is better than None*

Hey do I see More Turkey rain In my hour glass?

Yes Yes I do see some kind of disturbance coming our waypayup


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Tried the snow gun last night. Almost have snow forming, need a special tip to make it supper fluffy. Made 0.5" ice in about 10min, can't wait for snow. Nice to see someone got some white stuff on Turkey day. The short and long range look to have some potential snows. Back to washing today and dreaming of some white stuff.

DAFF


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Lots of interesting thing happening over the next two weeks. Hopefully something falls from the sky that desn't make puddles. Can't even make snow, the nightime temps are way too high. Need lows of 25 degees or lower. 

Sonic saw your truck over at Randy place, you are not getting your plow ready are you?? By the way that is a nice blue.


----------



## sonicblue2003

Plows ready... it's in the garage nice and dry. Should've stopped in. 
We had a dusting tonight... :bluebounc Can't wait 'till Monday night. Calling for snow then freezing temps. Even if I can salt I'll be happy....I am concerned about tonight though.. roads are wet and the temp is right there. Have to get up and check it out later..


----------



## Triple L

looks like a sloppy one coming thru tonight.... figures, just after I washed the truck all up nice and spiffy yesterday!!!


----------



## Daner

Looks like the wind will be In our Favor On Tuesday , Gusts up to 60 clicks...that could fire up the ole lake effect machine...Hope It's full of gas


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Daner;438765 said:


> Looks like the wind will be In our Favor On Tuesday , Gusts up to 60 clicks...that could fire up the ole lake effect machine...Hope It's full of gas


Don't say that, im still doing leaf cleanups!


----------



## heather lawn spray

Xoopiter-Jeff;438774 said:


> Don't say that, im still doing leaf cleanups!


Well

put away your leaf blower and get out your snowblower


----------



## Daner

He might not need any gas now for the blower...It may hit 70 Clicks LOL

All we need now Is for the temps to drop.

Oh she's a raining real good out there now.

Any day now


----------



## Daner

Forget about the rain...the wind Is now coming from the north and 

Its snowing here now


----------



## hockeyman

it is snowing here too


----------



## heather lawn spray

2 cm's on the ground


----------



## oakvillerex

i still haven't seen a thing here


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Snow rain mix as of 7.30pm. zero accumulation. Everything is soaking wet, with a low of 30-31 might have to salt. Play it by ear.

DAFF


----------



## heather lawn spray

our salter is out


----------



## sonicblue2003

I just heard that the county salt trucks have hit the road.... I guess they know something I don't!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Stupid Harold Hussain..... makes me nervious. He is saying 5-10, but weather network says nothing but rain...


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Plowing Tonight in Stratford*

Out for our first plowing later tonight... 5cm of wet stuff already on the ground... more Heavy snow for Tuesday......
finally a payday.. 

Al


----------



## heather lawn spray

We're just below trigger @ 4cm. Melting almost as fast as falling
Responding to special calls only right now


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Temps stalled out at 33.3 deg. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh, night time low expected of 30.0 what to do? All asphalt is wet, hith huge puddles/ponding. A freeze up would compare to the zamboni making a few laps in the parking lot. I think this is a waiting game, 32.5 and I pound salt. A pay day sound great!!!

DAFF


----------



## Daner

*Got our feet wet anyway*

That wasn't too bad...got out there and drop a blade here and there...Now I know everything Is working ok.payup

Time for a rest ...wash the truck...and watch the radar for some lake effect

Don't yaa just love winter:waving:


----------



## Daner

I took a trip up to lake Huron...To fill up the snow maker with gas.wesport

Yaal owe me a 6pack of cold pops


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;439747 said:


> I took a trip up to lake Huron...To fill up the snow maker with gas.wesport
> 
> Yaal owe me a 6pack of cold pops


didja bring back any salt for the rest of us?


----------



## heather lawn spray

StratfordPusher;439284 said:


> Out for our first plowing later tonight... 5cm of wet stuff already on the ground... more Heavy snow for Tuesday......
> finally a payday..
> 
> Al


So, how much did you end up with?

We ended up with 4cm snowing. . .melting . . snowing. some melted out completely


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Got another 1.28" in the bucket, thats right more rain. Once again we got cheated by the snow gods. All i'm wishing for is a snowflake to hit the ground and stay there. Maybe tomorow night, c-1 on the forcast. Even the weekind is looking interesting. Not expecting anything but RAIN, although [email protected]#W would be nice.

DAFF


----------



## MuskokaDon

been plowing for the last two days here!


----------



## Daner

Looks like we will get our trigger again by tomorowxysport

Welcome aboard Don:waving:

I made up a new back drag blade for my V plow today...soon as I get all the cutting edge and parts off the phone starts ringing...Can yaa come a plow my driveway , like right away...LOL

Any way the winter Is doing ok this year, were off to a good start I think. 

We could get a good blast of snow soon the way the talk Is going around town 
Cheers
Daner


----------



## STRONGARM

It says we will have snow by the end of the weekend


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

*Now *. Winter storm watches are posted.(US side) Who knows we might get a tenth of accumulation before it rains. Even then the rain of Sunday will wash all the white stuff down the drain. Man only if the rain snow line would move 250miles south. Any how its going to be fun.


----------



## Daner

DAFFMOBILEWASH;442096 said:


> *Now *. Winter storm watches are posted.(US side) Who knows we might get a tenth of accumulation before it rains. Even then the rain of Sunday will wash all the white stuff down the drain. Man only if the rain snow line would move 250miles south. Any how its going to be fun.


Hey Daff ,How do you keep the water from freezing In the big truck?

And yes the weather just may change a bit ...who knowswesport


----------



## Daner

STRONGARM;442095 said:


> It says we will have snow by the end of the weekend


Hi Strongarm...According to Envi weather guessers, There Is somthing On the stove for us.

Ohh yaa It Just started snow ing here nowxysport

Heres the weather report ---------------> http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/city/pages/on-5_metric_e.html


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Well just lookes at the models. The weather guys are hinting to the fact the storm is going to be allittle weaker and colder than predicted. That is some good news to say the least. I really am not looking forward to the 1.0cm of ice that was in the forcast. Id take it to be 50% weeker and 15deg. colder around here.

DANER

Keeping that truck from freezing is a full time job itself. At night it is parked inside a insulated shop. Try to keep in interior around 40 deg untill the outside temp fall below 18deg. By then I drain the tanks, (compartments) all the lines and pumps. Blow the smaller lines with compressed air and wait for the temps to rise. After 18deg f. below these temps all I shoot is ice. For even with the hot water 200deg f the water freezes up so quickly the dirt doesn't even have time to hit the ground. Not to mention its just too cold to be playing with water all day long. Talk about bone chilling temps. The air temp isnt that bad but between the wind air temps and the wet makes it no fun. I'd much rather sit at home and dream about snow.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;442108 said:


> Hi Strongarm...According to Envi weather guessers, There Is somthing On the stove for us.
> 
> Ohh yaa It Just started snow ing here nowxysport
> 
> Heres the weather report ---------------> http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/city/pages/on-5_metric_e.html


How the heck are you getting snow and we're not

All calm

All cold here

Just saw the radar loop

you should be finished by now if not sooner. Sorry


----------



## sonicblue2003

Ya I think it's going to get sloppy around her for the weekend. Freezing rain make one hell of a mess.. let alone the bumper cars.. lol. If the track moves south we will get 3" if it stays where its at we will get rain...


----------



## Daner

heather lawn spray;442118 said:


> How the heck are you getting snow and we're not
> 
> All calm
> 
> All cold here
> 
> Just saw the radar loop
> 
> you should be finished by now if not sooner. Sorry


It's just skimming above Hwy #7....Nothing to get to excited about..Lite flurries.

I think I'm gona clean the windows In my truck...Just to kill some time...and then check the weather againwesport


----------



## heather lawn spray

You can come over and clean my windows too if you're that bored


----------



## STRONGARM

just getting some flurries right now, the wind is very strong though..... my guys are having a heck of a time on clean ups


----------



## Daner

Wind Is fairly strong here as well. With the Lake effect and the wind...We are now getting some drifting.

I'm Soon To go for a ride In my truck, with the shiny windows 

So whats coming for the week end ??????? I hear 1 guesser predicting 6" Of you know what...and It doesnt end with a "T"


----------



## heather lawn spray

Winter storm watches are up
5 cm up to 10 in Niagara


----------



## JD Dave

heather lawn spray;442344 said:


> Winter storm watches are up
> 5 cm up to 10 in Niagara


I hope we get snow, not freezing rain. I heard on the news today that this could be the coldest and snowiest winter since 1997. I gues we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Triple L

winter storm watch for k-w.... weather can sayin 10-15 tomarrow evening....hahahahaha, ya right!!! That'll be the day


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

10-15 cm for the entire Niagara escapement. It will be an interesting weekend!

Cheers


----------



## STRONGARM

Looks good for my area, 10-15 cm Sat to Sun


----------



## STRONGARM

Jeff , Your in my area, what are you hearing ?


----------



## deckboys

*Windsor, On.*

well its definetly cold, washed the truck and its now icy...oh well its worth it.. rain-x in a squirt bottle takes care of the frozen doors....
http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/caon0759/
hope fullly saturday we get teh 10cm but sunday rain : (


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

STRONGARM;442453 said:


> Jeff , Your in my area, what are you hearing ?


Pretty much the same as you, 10 to 15 cm maybe more if the storm takes a dip to the south. Are you Strong Arm Landscaping out of burlington by chance? Nice to see some one else with snoway stuff.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;442381 said:


> winter storm watch for k-w.... weather can sayin 10-15 tomarrow evening....hahahahaha, ya right!!! That'll be the day


Chad
intellicast.com

south west U S that body of moisture is inbound, fuel up the truck and the skid steer


----------



## STRONGARM

Xoopiter-Jeff;442543 said:


> Pretty much the same as you, 10 to 15 cm maybe more if the storm takes a dip to the south. Are you Strong Arm Landscaping out of burlington by chance? Nice to see some one else with snoway stuff.
> 
> Cheers
> Jeff


Ya, I'm in burlington. I've seen you at complete. 
Is this your first year with snoway plows....what do you think?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

STRONGARM;442554 said:


> Ya, I'm in burlington. I've seen you at complete.
> Is this your first year with snoway plows....what do you think?


Hey,

Yea its practically my second home. First year plowing so I don't know yet, I was leaning toward a western wideout but the snoway was a much better price and most likely a better plow to start with. So far it seems like a nice plow, the DP is great. You guys do some really nice stuff.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## STRONGARM

Thanks, I've run westerns for years and still run one on my truck, but last year i switched my other trucks to snoways. I have a few minor complaints but for the most part i'm very happy.

I do love my western though, i think the control system is far superior 
The DP is the best thing on the snoway
The snoway stainless salter has been fantastic, nothing but good things

Have you got lots of work for the winter?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

STRONGARM;442569 said:


> Thanks, I've run westerns for years and still run one on my truck, but last year i switched my other trucks to snoways. I have a few minor complaints but for the most part i'm very happy.
> 
> I do love my western though, i think the control system is far superior
> The DP is the best thing on the snoway
> The snoway stainless salter has been fantastic, nothing but good things
> 
> Have you got lots of work for the winter?


Hey,

Yea im still getting used to the controls, but Ive never controlled a western so I can't compare. Im doing some subbing for the Gardener, I was planing to do the McDonald's on king rd, and a few other plaza's down plains but I think its been switched to a couple big condo associations and Burlington Gardens retirement home on plains. I also have a couple plazas in ancaster of my own. This weekend should be an interesting experience.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## STRONGARM

The first time is fun.....
Well good luck, Let me know how it goes 
I will see you on plains rd i have a bunch in the area

If you have any questions dont hesitate..

See Ya


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

STRONGARM;442581 said:


> The first time is fun.....
> Well good luck, Let me know how it goes
> I will see you on plains rd i have a bunch in the area
> 
> If you have any questions dont hesitate..
> 
> See Ya


Hey,

Definitely, appreciate it, hopefully we actually get some snow!

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Daner

I see the Minnesota boys are now getting the snow from the storm...And tracking our way

I'm going sweep up the shop... and start spraying the Pam to the Blades.


----------



## Daner

Here It comes...wondering if it will fall more south...looks like Windsor Is getting some now

http://www.accuweather.com/radar-la...ite=NC&type=SIR&anim=1&level=regional&large=1


----------



## sonicblue2003

I don't see anything!!!!!! and I'm looking out the window!


----------



## Daner

should be any time now


----------



## Daner

sonicblue2003;442956 said:


> I don't see anything!!!!!! and I'm looking out the window!


http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WSO

Looks like snow to me


----------



## EliteJ

Sure hope there is snow tonight!


----------



## Daner

EliteJ;442976 said:


> Sure hope there is snow tonight!


I'm sure there will be some amount of snow...who knows how much.

And welcome to Plow site there Elite:waving:


----------



## STRONGARM

looks like its going to be messy!! Hope everyone is ready. 

15cm is what there saying here and then ice then rain....


----------



## sonicblue2003

Nope nothing yet.... And don't give me the "How bout now".... lol


----------



## Daner

_Howsa bout Know...Hee hee_

522 Big Block 66 Acadian 8.90 @152 MPH In the 1/4


----------



## sonicblue2003

I know radar shows something but I'm two feet from my patio door and it's just cloudy!!!
I thought I some stuff coming from the sky ..but it was ash from the neighbors wood stove..
lol


----------



## sonicblue2003

522 Big Block 66 Acadian 8.90 @152 MPH In the 1/4


Nice!!!


----------



## heather lawn spray

sonicblue2003;443002 said:


> I know radar shows something but I'm two feet from my patio door and it's just cloudy!!!
> I thought I some stuff coming from the sky ..but it was ash from the neighbors wood stove..
> lol


ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Daner

heather lawn spray;443054 said:


> ARE WE THERE YET?


Its so close...Looks like we are gonna get hit hard here...I want to get every thing done before the rain comes...trimming my strategy here.

It's going to be tough to sleep until Its time to move out.

Also for the rest of the week Looks like there's more action...with high winds and blowing snow.

Any one see anything coming down yet ????????

The radar Is Indicating Its all around me here...and closing In.

Yeeeee haaaaahhhhhhh...Bring It onwesport:bluebounc


----------



## heather lawn spray

_Hello London . . .

Come in London. . .

Do you read me?

OVER_


----------



## heather lawn spray

Snow has _just _started here


----------



## Daner

Got some real nice drifts out there....I got the Camara....were headed out.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;443358 said:


> Got some real nice drifts out there....I got the Camara....were headed out.


heck we started at 1am


----------



## sonicblue2003

Screwed again.... all of the places that I have are closed today and didn't want anything done to see if it would wash away.... :realmad: I'll have to check on 'em later maybe I can salt


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Woke up a few hours ago, what a couple of days. Spent Fri afternoon and nightGetting a truck ready for a safty, E test and wiring up for a blade. Following by Sat afteernoon cusrom mounting a bracket for the Arctic blade.

Glad me missed the heavy stuff. Hate putting a truck in service with out test running it first. Overall the new truck did great.

DAFF


----------



## poncho62

Got about 6 in here.............not as much as in pic...and no beer in it.


----------



## Daner

*dec. In with a bang*

Just got back...15 Hrs Plowing...near the end It got real heavy.

Pouring rain out there now...whats In store for us next??...I hear some talk going around town that Monday could be a tad fun as well...No problem...just .......payup


----------



## Daner

I see now we have a snow squall warning In place....up to 40 cm


----------



## Daner

Here comes the wind...trees are starting to break


----------



## Daner

*It pays to put markers In/ Video*

bump this one


----------



## STRONGARM

down here its windy but not much snow in the forcast


----------



## STRONGARM

lots of salt this morning , so not all badpayup


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner

Next time you wish for snow could you wish a little less harder, I'm exhausted. 1 am Sunday 5 am Monday with a 5 hour break:crying:


----------



## Triple L

holy smokes.... wow, guess by being negative about the weather it sometimes works!!! lol. Plowed for 26 hours straight yesterday, Unbelievable! Side walk guy has no arms or back left anymore... Self destructed... lol that amount of snow was not my cup of tea! I like the 3-6 cm snows... or the light fluffy stuff, not this garbage stuff. Even the skid-steer was baggin for me to come and help... Dosent have enought speed and momentium to keep this stuff rollin. Hopefully we wount get that type of snow combination again


----------



## Daner

heather lawn spray;444719 said:


> Daner
> 
> Next time you wish for snow could you wish a little less harder, I'm exhausted. 1 am Sunday 5 am Monday with a 5 hour break:crying:


LOL...The fun has just begun...wait till January and Feb.....March...

Man I love winter...Yaa I'm beat too...that stuff is tough to push...with the Ice underneath now,makes it a real challange....Then the cell phone starts ringing while your way back in the woods of tim buck two...and some d----g bat wants there drive way plowed...right away.
For now on I'm not answering the Dam thing...do I sound pumped?? xysport

Looks like tonight there may be some good lk effect...more than what we are getting now...maybe some good drifts to clear...but this snow Is the fluffy stuff, that you guys Likewesport.

Well time to clean the ole windows on the truck...and I will be back to check on the radar...and see If the temps drop off a bit.


----------



## snowinjoe

I was out last night as it changed from rain to snow. Wow did it get slippery fast!! We've been in a snow squall since about 5 am. I was supposed to go to Hamilton (2hr drive) today.... Screw that. I don't even think I'll go to the store.

I took the kids out making snow men the other day. We made 14 in total.









Be safe tonight it's gonna be nasty.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;444720 said:


> holy smokes.... wow, guess by being negative about the weather it sometimes works!!! lol. Plowed for 26 hours straight yesterday, Unbelievable! Side walk guy has no arms or back left anymore... Self destructed... lol that amount of snow was not my cup of tea! I like the 3-6 cm snows... or the light fluffy stuff, not this garbage stuff. Even the skid-steer was baggin for me to come and help... Dosent have enought speed and momentium to keep this stuff rollin. Hopefully we wount get that type of snow combination again


Same with me, went 24 straight, 3 hours of sleep and then went back out and started cleaning up a few. The rain made things so sloppy, could have done without the rain.

Cheers


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Still haven't had much to speek of this season. A few cm on Sat night followed by slop. Still enough to test out the trucks. Hoping for some stuff on Tue /Wed and perhaps Fri. Lots of potential in the forcast. It's a waiting game now. For tonight there is a streemer set up 45min from windsor, only if it would move West a tad.

Glad for all you up north, perhaps we could truck some snow down here. We are well rested.


DAFF


----------



## JD Dave

snowinjoe;444773 said:


> I was out last night as it changed from rain to snow. Wow did it get slippery fast!! We've been in a snow squall since about 5 am. I was supposed to go to Hamilton (2hr drive) today.... Screw that. I don't even think I'll go to the store.
> 
> I took the kids out making snow men the other day.  We made 14 in total.
> 
> Be safe tonight it's gonna be nasty.


I've never seen that many snow people in my life, good job.


----------



## Daner

DAFFMOBILEWASH;445235 said:


> Still haven't had much to speek of this season. A few cm on Sat night followed by slop. Still enough to test out the trucks. Hoping for some stuff on Tue /Wed and perhaps Fri. Lots of potential in the forcast. It's a waiting game now. For tonight there is a streemer set up 45min from windsor, only if it would move West a tad.
> 
> Glad for all you up north, perhaps we could truck some snow down here. We are well rested.
> 
> DAFF


Ahh You will get your turn there Daff...I saw on the radar that It was just missing you...But Its still early...I just got back in from some clean ups...but there was not a heck of alot out there...Like you say we will just wait now for the next event to roll on Inwesport


----------



## poncho62

Got another 8" here last night....and the local radio says more today...............but the weather channel says no...............


----------



## Daner

poncho62;445552 said:


> Got another 8" here last night....and the local radio says more today...............but the weather channel says no...............


Poncho, Your right about the weather guy/gals not being all on the same page.
Hows your equipment running for yaa this year?


----------



## poncho62

Good...........The body on the truck is a little rustier, but runs OK.....

I just moved up here to Hanover from Georgetown......Retired. Glad I kept the truck....a lot more snow here, so its going to get a workout. My yard is a lot bigger here too..................I haven't picked up any extra work up here yet, but that will come. Don't want too much work anyways....just something to do with me......of course a few bucks don't hurt.


----------



## Daner

Cool Pixs there Snowinjoe...Looks like another year of fun up there...keep em coming


----------



## Daner

Poncho Yaa moved up north...should be fun up there for yaa...looks like your settled In there alright.

Good to hear your still plowen a few anyway

let us know how the new customers up there are treating yaa.
Daner


----------



## STRONGARM

Looks like we could be in for another storm on the weekend

Jeff how did you make out on your first storm?


----------



## Daner

I hear some talk going around town as well Strongarm...that there could be some kind of funny stuff falling from the sky...But we are all rested up now...and ready to rock.

I'm glad Its getting colder out now...Its been hard to keep the blades from iceing up on the front. I bet the next storm we get will be the fluffy stuff payup


----------



## STRONGARM

I like the the fluffy stuff, much better on the equipment

I heard Thurs night into Fri not to much though


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

STRONGARM;446470 said:


> Looks like we could be in for another storm on the weekend
> 
> Jeff how did you make out on your first storm?


It was stressful and the rain sucked but turned out good. No broken equipment but my electrical system has some issues, plowed in the dark most of the night to conserve power, hopefully the 2 new batteries will fix the issue. How does your ford 6.0L handle the load of the plow and lights?

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

So whats the story for tonight and tomorow morning? All I can find is a couple cm max. Anyone hear anything differen`t?


----------



## Daner

*Ready to Rock*

There's a bit of a disturbance just going through Detroit now headed this way...plus a snow flash happing centering above Kitchener as well...time will tell IMO The weather guessers cant tell whats going to happen the next 6 hrs...let alone next week ...or the 14 day graph, LOL.

I see the fluffy stuff coming on down right now...not a heck of a lot but atleast Its not that wet packing snow and ice.

Time will tell this week end... and yes I'm once again wishing for a big storm to roll In ...Its just a matter of time...the stormy weather Is all around us...much different than last year...I would not be surprized to see a* 3 foot storm *to entertains us guys.


----------



## snowinjoe

We got a few cm last night and flurries all morning. Tonight is a possibility. I look forward to a light push after those last 2. I saw the snowmobile trail groomers out yesterday. I had to teach a few people where to park. I never put snow up against a car but I leave a windrow all around it. Sometimes I can fill under the car if I have the side boards down. One guy who pisses me off is a doctor who lives down the street from the hospital yet leaves his car there so his driveway gets cleaned. It would be different if he was at the hospital but he's not. :realmad:


----------



## STRONGARM

i've heard only a couple cm for us down here tonight, maybe a good salt run

Jeff i've not had any power issue with the ford, but i only run a plow.No salter on that truck.
i do like the way it pushes, but my dodge diesel will push more(nothing stops it)wesport


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Calling for a 1-2 inches tonight, not going to get excited untill the snow flies. Be nice to move real snow rather than slush or slush cannon balls. Man those thing are hard on equipement.

What are you paying for bulk salt in your region. This years rate of 87.00 per yard seems to be a tad pricy?? 

DAFF


----------



## STRONGARM

DAFFMOBILEWASH;447919 said:


> Calling for a 1-2 inches tonight, not going to get excited untill the snow flies. Be nice to move real snow rather than slush or slush cannon balls. Man those thing are hard on equipement.
> 
> What are you paying for bulk salt in your region. This years rate of 87.00 per yard seems to be a tad pricy??
> 
> DAFF


I'm paying $94 per yard here, thats gone up 5 per yard from last year

i wish i had the space to store my own, much cheaper that way


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

STRONGARM;447787 said:


> i've heard only a couple cm for us down here tonight, maybe a good salt run
> 
> Jeff i've not had any power issue with the ford, but i only run a plow.No salter on that truck.
> i do like the way it pushes, but my dodge diesel will push more(nothing stops it)wesport


Hey,

Yea I got a salter but I didn't use it at all last storm and I was still making the radio shut off and crap. I replaced both batteries and wonder if the alt needs to be replaced. I just ordered a bullydog PMT for mine, I think its going to be stupid amounts of power now lol.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## snowinjoe

We went out this morning for a few hours.Only got maybe an inch. It was fairly mild so we were able to scrape down most places and with less cars around in the apartments I could get more spots cleaned. This weekend wont be like last but theres still a chance for some light snow falls.

I am trying to keep the cab cleaner this year. In the spring my boss put it up for sale and had it cleaned so I'd like to keep it that way. His cab is filthy I fueled it up today. What a mess.


----------



## snowinjoe

This is from last year





I know it looks like the pics. were taken on different days but thats what squalls are all about.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Looks like 2-3" tomorow, a nice light one with plenty of time to clear before monday morning .

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

They are saying 2-4cm for TO. I would love it to end right before 5 pm and then have all night as well. I was hoping for a bit of a break though.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

ICE STORM WARNING!!!!!!!

This doesn't seem like much fun. Calling for a mixture of sleet/ice pellets of 2cm, followed by 2-10mm of freezing rain. If we get the 1cm of rain and the wind picks up its going to be a mess. It is safe to say the power will go out and for some time due to the low population in our area. 

Here is my game plan:

(1) Wait for the ice, let the pellets sleet add up.
(2) Watch for the change over to rain salt the areas heavy.
(3) Every 2-4 hour re apply salt
(4) As the storm starts to wind down scrape and re salt.

Hopefully the accum. of ice pellets will help stop the rain from sticking to the paved surfaces. Leaving the crusty stuff on the top and softer pellets at the bottom. Now it's going to be a waiting game. I hope the storm starts of as snow sleet and NOT Freezing rain. I wonder what this storm will do to the salt levels in the stores/municipalities?? I can't recall a storm having soo much ice build up potential.

Well if the forcast holds true it will be a long couple of days, plus this active weather pattern is just starting to get crancked up. Two more storm forcasted this week.

DAFF


----------



## Daner

I see that little disturbance coming up from the states...just hitting South Bend now...and Daff how come you get all the fun stuff..LOL...I see the freezing rain for Windsor as well.

So far It don,t look like much coming up to my neck of the woods...but just In case the weather people are wrong...time to Diesel up...Clean the windows and get ready to rock.


----------



## snowinjoe

We got a dusting this morning. The weather network says 1cm over the next 24hr. It'll be a wait and see kinda thing. We plow a hospital, nursing home, medical center and school that want no snow on their lots, so 1 inch is enough. I enjoy those little pushes because we have time to find the curbs and push back piles.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Yep looks like the forcast change, what else is new lol. Just 1-2 cm now, great.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

*Drizzle/rain And -1 Celcius=zamboni*

It's almost here, just came in from outside and the drizzle is starting. On radar the pink looks very well established and heavy in spots. Personally this is going to be no fun:crying: but the upside of things is the proffits.payup See all my accounts are zero tolerances and i'm aggressive with salt, pushing and pricing accordingly.

Sure would be nice to make a good down payent on something to replace the 3500HD. Sorry all you chevy diehards the next will have a Cummins. I'm soo tired of the typicial Chevy issues with thier diesels. You think I would of learned from all the other chev's I've had over the years.

Hi Ho Hi HO its off to skate I go!!!!!

DAFF


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We are just getting a dusting as well that the salt is taking care of. Loving it!


----------



## Daner

No dusting here for Daner...I just cleaned out the wood stove, and the pipes here In the shop...soon hopefully I wont have so much spare time on my hands, with the big storms rolling on In.
I use to run Chev Diesels...I made the change to the Cummings...the 05 is like brand new...the 02 Is still as powerful as ever...the newer Dodges are #1 In my books.

OK bring on this snow...How do we measure 2 cm...with a tooth pick HAAAAAAAAAAAAAA LOL
O well, like i say... some Is better than non...bring er on


----------



## JD Dave

DAFFMOBILEWASH;450573 said:


> It's almost here, just came in from outside and the drizzle is starting. On radar the pink looks very well established and heavy in spots. Personally this is going to be no fun:crying: but the upside of things is the proffits.payup See all my accounts are zero tolerances and i'm aggressive with salt, pushing and pricing accordingly.
> 
> Sure would be nice to make a good down payent on something to replace the 3500HD. Sorry all you chevy diehards the next will have a Cummins. I'm soo tired of the typicial Chevy issues with thier diesels. You think I would of learned from all the other chev's I've had over the years.
> 
> Hi Ho Hi HO its off to skate I go!!!!!
> 
> DAFF


You can't compare the other GM diesels to the Duramax. I would buy a Cummins but not a Dodge so I guess I'll stick with what I have.


----------



## Daner

Hey Dave are yaa ready for this big storm...yaa may have to get the big gurls out.


----------



## Daner

Starting to flurry out now....-3 c and overcast


----------



## heather lawn spray

Kitchener: nuten' @ all


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;450616 said:


> Starting to flurry out now....-3 c and overcast


OK

I'm callin' you on this one

I've got queen of radar that says there is nothing out there

call my radar and bet 'n' post the king of time stamped photos


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Still nothing much in TO, maybe 1/2 a cm. Nothing to really even salt still as the old salt is taking care of it.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Yep just starting to flurrie here in Burlington. The radar shows just scooting to the south, not by much but thankfully no snow!

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Am I the only one who is about to go loose his mind. Once and a while I can see dropping the ball for forcasting weather but this is out of control. With every disturbance they have forcasted this winter they get it all WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Been up every hour on the hour peeking outside waiting for something to happen and when something starts to happen, someone up in the heavens hits the Emergency Stop button. Forcast has been reissued for traces of rain/snow with little or no accumulation. Well at least I got to salt a round.

Can anyone remember the good ol days of predicting 2" snowfall and getting 8". Is someone trying to tell me something?? Is all the prep work of pushing snow worh the wait. Havent dropped a blade since March 07. Well the good news is I do feel a little better now from all my ranting. 

Even the Duramax doesn't give me any positive feedback. Most of the guys around here have had some type of issue with thier truck(engine related). Have an older Cummins in the water truck 5.9l, had it for 5years now. The only issue with it has been with the distribitor cap. (cracked) Seriously this engine is fantastic and starts even in the coldest of weather without the use of glow plugs.

DAFF


----------



## heather lawn spray

Two words Daff

Global Warming


----------



## Daner

heather lawn spray;450711 said:


> OK
> 
> I'm callin' you on this one
> 
> I've got queen of radar that says there is nothing out there
> 
> call my radar and bet 'n' post the king of time stamped photos


What kind of Radar are you useing??? You meen you couldent see my flurries???
Oh yaa ok forgot to tell you that they were mixed In with the wood stove ashes.....I got 1.057 mm on the shop floor

OK I'm all ready to plow nowwesport


----------



## JD Dave

I don't think were getting anything tonight, but you never know!


----------



## Daner

Look at that 5cm of slush for tomorrow...than another 5cm tomorrow night.


----------



## JD Dave

It will be colder up in Guelph, I think were just going to get a dusting and then rain.


----------



## Daner

Well It could be Interesting...look at how that last event shifted south on us.

Further Into the week looks like the lake effect machine will be fired up again...I just love It when that happens . Sitting on -5 C.... Just have to see what the changes are tommorow ...If any.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Here we go again. Just got in from the pre salt. The temps down here will all be close to the 32deg mark. Not sure what to expect. All I know is to play it by ear, like Danner said the last storm took a right turn, so this one may too. If it does and the temps don't raise into the positives we could be in for a mess.

Time to have a quick nap.

DAFF


----------



## sonicblue2003

Ice.......ARGHHH !!!.. I slid into a driveway pole Sunday night.... Oh well occupational hazard I guess. I want snow not ice and the sooner the better. There is something coming through but it looks like its splitting before it gets to us.


----------



## STRONGARM

looks like were in for a messy day, there saying rain,freezing rain and snow

i hate heavy wet snow

I need 2-3 days of good weather, i have a retaining wall and eaves to finish


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

STRONGARM;452658 said:


> looks like were in for a messy day, there saying rain,freezing rain and snow
> 
> i hate heavy wet snow
> 
> I need 2-3 days of good weather, i have a retaining wall and eaves to finish


Amen, I swear if we have another storm like the last one all my shovels are going to quit. I hope all the snow melts before it accumulates.

Cheers


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It is looking messy. At least the timing for TO might not be too bad. They are saying rain followed by snow in the evening.


----------



## Daner

Looking at the radar here...looks to me that the cold air is keeping the freezing rain more to the south.
-5 cel here now and getting real gloomy out. there's also something coming across Lake Huron...could be Interesting.
None of us like the freezing rain or ice pellets...but It could get nasty out there by tonight and even during this afternoon.
Looks like after this clipper moves out the wind will fire up from the NW...crank en the lake effect again
Good start to the winter....Bring er on I'm ready to rock


----------



## poncho62

9:45 am........just started snowing here........Guess it pays to live near Lake Huron.................:yow!:


----------



## Daner

We had light flurries than rain and ice pellets for about 10 Min's. Now the snow Is here...I haven't seen flakes that big In years. we may get some pushable accumulation out of this...Lookin good!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Rain rain go away come back next year!!!!!! Looking at 2" tonight, after all the rain going to be a slush fest.

DAFF


----------



## Daner

Freaking Freezing here now +0 cel... 1cm of slush on the ground.


----------



## poncho62

*You guys need to move north....Cheaper real estate, lower taxes and more snow...........Loving retirement.*


----------



## deckboys

i found that in windsor everytime the weather network says its going to snow and hten i get ready and put the plow in it doesn't snow....so im not putting the plow on until there is enough snow....stupid weather guessers!! always teasing me


----------



## STRONGARM

we had 15 min of ice now just rain, the weather network is still saying 5+ here tonight i guess we wait and see.


----------



## JD Dave

It's raining here now, salted everthing this morning though, probably shouldn't have but oh well.


----------



## Daner

Rain here too and +1 ...Were not outa the woods yet.

Hey Dave congrats on your 1000 post
Cheers
Daner


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Still just raining here. Going to freeze up around Midnight they are saying. They are still saying snow though...


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;452941 said:


> Rain here too and +1 ...Were not outa the woods yet.
> 
> Hey Dave congrats on your 1000 post
> Cheers
> Daner


Thanks. The big 1000, my wife say's I talk too much!


----------



## snowinjoe

I had to go out and push the hospital, medical center and 3 old folks home at 2 pm. It was heavy *****. We are going out again in a few hours. I think we got 4 inches in total but it rained for awhile so its hard to say. I hope it stays mild out so we get a good clean. The radar shows the storm moving south so hopefully thats it.


----------



## JD Dave

+2, I guess I'll go for a drive!!


----------



## STRONGARM

just came back to the shop for more salt, things go icy really quick around here,full salt run but no snow

now they are saying somehting about thurs for some snow-who knows how much


----------



## JD Dave

It started to get cold around 7am but just had to salt run off and puddles. I think it's going to be a long winter.


----------



## cet

We had to plow and salt everything AGAIN. That is 6 plows for us this year. The slush is tuff to handle and these parking lots have no drainage. I hope the January thaw comes over Christmas break so we can get a clean start.

I used my Western Pro Flow 2 for the first time. It works well, better then the walk behind spreader for the small missed areas.


----------



## STRONGARM

close to 5cm for us tomorrow all during the day- sounds like salt to me

we keep getting these small drops but only 1 plow for us this season, the long range shows 10cm + for Sunday ,that would be nice


----------



## Daner

Had a customer call today...wondering why I didn't plow yesterday...long 400 foot driveway...Because there was no snow to plow I said...well my driveway Is all Iced up....told him that's from all the rain we had yesterday...well It still should have been plowed he says (gravel Driveway) I can't plow the rain.
Ican see this one getting the boot real soon.


----------



## schuitb

*Work'n*

Had to salt in town this morning(Waterdown) but down the escarpment in burlington it was dry.. The odd ice patch but nothing much...

Forcast is calling for snow sunday which would be nice!..


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Danner next time it snows at that guys house show up with one of the machines with the field plow on it!! (bigger the better) At least you could turn under the ice bringing fresh gravel to the top. Some poeple are just not satisified, no matter how good the service.

Down here we have had lots of snow potential with Zero accumulations. Soon I'm trading in the plows for BIGGER salters. I like the quick cash of salting but need the excitement of the first big snow under my belt. Then bring on the slippery stuff but minimal accumulations.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

schuitb;454087 said:


> Had to salt in town this morning(Waterdown) but down the escarpment in burlington it was dry.. The odd ice patch but nothing much...
> 
> Forcast is calling for snow sunday which would be nice!..


Yea hopefully more then a dusting. How do you like your fast cast 3000? Where abouts did you purchase it if you don't mind me asking.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## STRONGARM

weather network is saying 5-10cm now for today.....but env. can is only saying 2-4cm
....who knows?

i'm getting everything ready just in case


----------



## Triple L

snowin pretty good up in Niagara here... About 3 cm on the ground right now... Its comin your way boys!!! Im sayin atleast 5 cm for K-W tonight.. :redbounce 1 More day of school, then 3 weeks off... Let it snow, Let it snow!!!!


----------



## Daner

2-4 cm Is what envy can Is calling for up In this neck of the woods...The ground Is now just covered with fresh stuff.

Whats In store for Sunday...yaall think were gona get some??


----------



## Triple L

Daner;454783 said:


> 2-4 cm Is what envy can Is calling for up In this neck of the woods...The ground Is now just covered with fresh stuff.
> 
> Whats In store for Sunday...yaall think were gona get some??


No sir.. because now that I have 3 weeks off of college and will be able to plow during the week, nothing will come!!! The weather will do that just to piss me off  lol. We'll see what happens... Im happy as long as its not that heavy slushy stuff


----------



## Daner

*Dec 2nd /07 wet snow storm Video*



Just trying this out to see If It works ok


----------



## Triple L

Nice  gotta love the sound of the ol cummins! You got a dedicated 2-way system that you pay out by the month for a frequency? thats how I've been operating but man, it adds up pretty quick when you got 5 of them....


----------



## Daner

*We May just be having some fun this week end*

Windsor, Ont.......8-12 cm Saturday and Saturday night
London, Ont.....10-15 cm Saturday pm into Sunday am
St. Catharines, Ont....12-20 cm late Saturday into Sunday
Hamilton, Ont........12-20 cm late Saturday into Sunday
Kitchener, Ont......11-16 cm late Saturday into Sunday
Toronto, Ont....10-16 cm late Saturday into Sunday
Port Elgin, Ont......8-12 cm Saturday night into Sunday
Barrie, Ont.....9-15 cm Saturday night into Sunday
Bracebridge, Ont......7-12 cm Saturday night into Sunday
Peterborough, Ont...15-23 cm Saturday night and Sunday
Kingston, Ont....15-23 cm Saturday night and Sunday
Ottawa, Ont.....10-17 cm late Saturday night into Sunday evening
Cornwall, Ont......15-25 cm late Saturday night into Sunday eveni

Yee Haaaaaaaaahhhhhwesport


----------



## StratfordPusher

*I love working Sundays*



Daner;455066 said:


> Windsor, Ont.......8-12 cm Saturday and Saturday night
> London, Ont.....10-15 cm Saturday pm into Sunday am
> St. Catharines, Ont....12-20 cm late Saturday into Sunday
> Hamilton, Ont........12-20 cm late Saturday into Sunday
> Kitchener, Ont......11-16 cm late Saturday into Sunday
> Toronto, Ont....10-16 cm late Saturday into Sunday
> Port Elgin, Ont......8-12 cm Saturday night into Sunday
> Barrie, Ont.....9-15 cm Saturday night into Sunday
> Bracebridge, Ont......7-12 cm Saturday night into Sunday
> Peterborough, Ont...15-23 cm Saturday night and Sunday
> Kingston, Ont....15-23 cm Saturday night and Sunday
> Ottawa, Ont.....10-17 cm late Saturday night into Sunday evening
> Cornwall, Ont......15-25 cm late Saturday night into Sunday eveni
> 
> Yee Haaaaaaaaahhhhhwesport


Always love plowing on Sundays..... nobody out to get in the way 

Let her SNOW...........

tymusic


----------



## Daner

Hey there Stradford Pusher...are you the faspix man?? Ijust read a old thread about drag racing??


----------



## STRONGARM

looks like a good weekend tymusic

i like sundays to, a little less pressure

what did everybody have to do today, we salted 2 times and it seemed to work, i'm just about to go check one other place and then we will go out again early in the morning.


----------



## Triple L

wow... those are some Nice figuers.... how do you know all this stuff?


----------



## StratfordPusher

*One in the Same*



Daner;455102 said:


> Hey there Stradford Pusher...are you the faspix man?? Ijust read a old thread about drag racing??


Sure am..... fastpixs.com...... Photographers to the Fast Folks

We sponsor the Friday Nights Test & Tune Program as well as some local racers at Grand Bend Motorplex

You into drag racing Daner ?

Al

tymusic


----------



## Daner

Yes I'm Into Drag racing and you know me...once you see my car then you will remember It.
But you took pics of me at Grand Bend +Toronto Motorsports park.
I Run the 66 Acadian...Candy blue..Top Et...Lol Small world
I have some great shots you took hanging up here In my office...now i'm gona have to look for a pic or 2 to post


----------



## Daner

*My Drag Car*

Hope ya all don't mind me posting this...something to break up time waiting for snow.

Anyways does this one look familiar


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;455166 said:


> Hope ya all don't mind me posting this...something to break up time waiting for snow.
> 
> Anyways does this one look familiar


Sweet car, love the blue!


----------



## sonicblue2003

Al has taken many pictures of my car over the last few years 

Our weather report has an unusual posting.... 4-6 inches???? I think they're lying....
Saturday is when they are calling for this.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Small World*

Hey, it's a small world isn't it..... I call fastpixs my hobby gone wild ... started out taking a few photos for a good friend trackside in 1999, 
well I guess I didn't know when to stop...132,000 photos and counting with no end in site..... guess you know how I spend my summer weekends now....

Won't trade the long hours in the blazing sun next to a 140 degree race track every weekend from April till November for anything.... lol

Nice to see you guys on here......and thanks for the positive comments on your photos.... best part of the job is seeing the faces of the people when they see their images in print.... job satisfaction at it's best..

I will never get rich doing this, but somethings in life can't be measured in dollars and cents....

Attached is a 200mph plus street bike with stock OEM tires...... awesome.....

Al


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Today was a total bust. 1-3cm forcasted w/ 0.2"actual precip (snow) not water #'s. This year has been absolutely terrible for accurate forcasts in these parts. No one is getting it here. All precips favor rain or nothing. As for the weekend storm its going to be interesting to say the least. Not going to get my hopes up untill the snow is falling and the radar is full of blue with no end in sight.

I must admit i'm going to pick up some liquid CaCl tomorow to pre wet my salt. Might not need it this weekend but it the forcasts come true it will be nice to have. NOAA is not committing to much but the think the primary low is going to be much stronger and go more northward than previously thought. This meens more snow, or more hopes lost.

Those are some nice toys, in time I will be able to play too. Kids are much too small yet!!

DAFF


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

STRONGARM;455108 said:


> looks like a good weekend tymusic
> 
> i like sundays to, a little less pressure
> 
> what did everybody have to do today, we salted 2 times and it seemed to work, i'm just about to go check one other place and then we will go out again early in the morning.


We plowed, just got in now, it was a breeze though. Most of the places that were salted this morning were just slush fests, others needed a push.



Daner;455066 said:


> Windsor, Ont.......8-12 cm Saturday and Saturday night
> London, Ont.....10-15 cm Saturday pm into Sunday am
> St. Catharines, Ont....12-20 cm late Saturday into Sunday
> Hamilton, Ont........12-20 cm late Saturday into Sunday
> Kitchener, Ont......11-16 cm late Saturday into Sunday
> Toronto, Ont....10-16 cm late Saturday into Sunday
> Port Elgin, Ont......8-12 cm Saturday night into Sunday
> Barrie, Ont.....9-15 cm Saturday night into Sunday
> Bracebridge, Ont......7-12 cm Saturday night into Sunday
> Peterborough, Ont...15-23 cm Saturday night and Sunday
> Kingston, Ont....15-23 cm Saturday night and Sunday
> Ottawa, Ont.....10-17 cm late Saturday night into Sunday evening
> Cornwall, Ont......15-25 cm late Saturday night into Sunday eveni
> 
> Yee Haaaaaaaaahhhhhwesport


Where did you get those numbers if I may ask?

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Daner

Xoopiter-Jeff;455527 said:


> We plowed, just got in now, it was a breeze though. Most of the places that were salted this morning were just slush fests, others needed a push.
> 
> Where did you get those numbers if I may ask?
> 
> Thanks
> Jeff


My wife told me so...and to make sure that i dont sleep Inwesport


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Daner;455672 said:


> My wife told me so...and to make sure that i dont sleep Inwesport


lol your wife was right, look at what my cell phone woke me up with:



> Winter storm watch for: City of Hamilton
> Issued at 4:27 AM EST FRIDAY 14 DECEMBER 2007
> ..MAJOR WINTER STORM APPROACHING SATURDAY.. THIS IS AN ALERT TO THE POTENTIAL DEVELOPMENT OF DANGEROUS WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS IN THESE REGIONS. MONITOR WEATHER CONDITIONS..LISTEN FOR UPDATED STATEMENTS.
> A MAJOR WINTER STORM WILL DEVELOP IN TEXAS LATER TODAY AND MAKE ITS WAY NORTH TOWARDS SOUTHWESTERN ONTARIO SATURDAY AFTERNOON. SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS OVER THE REGIONS ARE LIKELY SATURDAY NIGHT THROUGH SUNDAY. IT IS POSSIBLE WINTER STORM WARNINGS WILL BE ISSUED FOR SOME REGIONS DUE TO SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS OF 25 CENTIMETRES IN LESS THAN 24 HOURS. THERE WILL ALSO BE SIGNIFICANT BLOWING SNOW AND POSSIBLY FREEZING RAIN OVER THE REGIONS. THE SNOW WILL SPREAD NORTHWARD OVER MOST OF SOUTHERN ONTARIO SATURDAY NIGHT AND THROUGH SUNDAY MORNING. THIS WILL MAKE TRAVEL ON THE ROADS EXTREMELY HAZARDOUS AND TRAVEL SHOULD BE POSTPONED OR ALTERNATE TRAVEL ARRANGEMENTS SHOULD BE CONSIDERED. THE WINTER STORM WATCH MAY BE EXTENDED NORTHWARD AND EASTWARD ONCE THE EXACT TRACK OF THE STORM AND THE EXTENT OF THE SNOWFALL IS DETERMINED.
> 
> PLEASE REFER TO THE LATEST PUBLIC FORECASTS FOR FURTHER DETAILS.


----------



## STRONGARM

looks like its going to be a good one, but i don't like the idea of freezing rain that means its going to be heavy

whats everyone hearing for amounts? and is everyone ready?


----------



## Daner

Strongarm...I see the rain as a possibility as well depending where you are...Looks like the wind is coming In with a like a bear too...IMO It may start earlier than Sat. Night .

I was watching the fox news In the states last night...there was about 6 or 7" of snow that hammered them real quick...the malls got shut down early...people were sent home from work early,,,schools are closed for today.
People just left there cars in the middle of the road and walked home...what a mess.
This Is one thing to remember...If It comes down hard and fast...It's panic city..the cell phone starts ringing every 5 Min's...flag downs...people stuck in the driveways and lots...fender benders here and there. Its tough...But It Important to stay cool. I get a little pumped during a storm...but I might change my phone message on my cell to ...Gone fishen b back next thursday LOL..


----------



## STRONGARM

that message is a great idea

they were saying that if it heads south we might only get 10cm or so


----------



## Daner

Ahh.. theres the 2nd storm brewing up after the first one...I must have been wishing too hard for a storm this time...Daff don't sell that plow yet!...looks like the freezing rain Is just not happening for us this time...just $now and more $now....Get ready guys...Love Is In the airpayup Looks like a dandy...Lake effect too, for some Plus the Wind woooooooohooooooo...I love winter can yaa tell?


----------



## Daner

Storm track: Just going through Kansas City now...And headed straight for us here In ON


----------



## JD Dave

I hope we get hammered with 25 cm of heavy wet snow, seperates the men from the boys!! This storm better not go south, I'm like a kid at christmas and it's only my 18th year plowing. Down by Lake Ontario we can probably expect more, lets pray for 50cm!!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*50 Cm*



JD Dave;456163 said:


> I hope we get hammered with 25 cm of heavy wet snow, seperates the men from the boys!! This storm better not go south, I'm like a kid at christmas and it's only my 18th year plowing. Down by Lake Ontario we can probably expect more, lets pray for 50cm!!


Hey JD, I will have two of what ever your having.... 50CM.... lol.... I can still remember like yesterday plowing 56 inches of snow back in 1984 with a 74 Ford F150 4x4 with a 7.5 western...... talk about nightmare.... I would not wish that on anybody nor would I ever rely on just pick-ups for clearing commercial lots again... have owned a 4x4 tractor and double auger blower ever since....
Back in that storm tractors with blowers, loaders and bulldozers where the only thing moving about trying to clear snow. Stratford was closed down for 4 days.... 7 miles to our west they only got 3 inches... go figure

Enjoy your 50 cm if you like it that much, me I will stick with 10 - 5cm drops myself....

Al


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

So in a case of super deep snow do you guys pre fill your hoppers with a yard of salt for weight. In the past I have done this and it seems to help move the bigger piles. Down here I can't remember too many storms with a 0.75-2.0 inch snow rates per hour?? Rember a thunder snow a few years back and that snow was impressive but short lived.

Here in SW Ontario a inch of snow on the roads and everone panics. This is going to be fun.!!! Plus think of the extra X-mass cash. Any other pointers from the guys with big snow experience.

6-10 inches plus a healthy 50km/hr wind=BIG DRIFTS

:bluebounc:redbouncepurplebou
DAFF


----------



## snowinjoe

I think the bulk of the snow will be south of hwy 7 or hwy 9. Which is fine with me 2 inches is lots. What I don't like about this coming storm is the wind direction. We windrow and pile snow for the west wind anything different and we get some serious drifts.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Can't sleep anymore so maybe I should be of some usefullness. Seems burlington and Hamilton will get the worse of it, 30-40 cm! I have absolutly no idea where im going to put all this snow lol.



> Warnings
> City of Hamilton
> 5:00 AM EST Saturday 15 December 2007
> Winter storm warning for
> City of Hamilton upgraded from winter storm watch
> *Major winter storm with very heavy snow ice pellets and blowing snow tonight and Sunday.*
> 
> This is a warning that dangerous winter weather conditions are imminent or occurring in these regions. Monitor weather conditions..Listen for updated statements.
> 
> A major winter storm will move into southwestern Ontario with snow beginning this afternoon then spreading northeast into the remainder of southern and eastern Ontario tonight. Significant amounts of snow as well as strong winds causing blowing snow are likely. Freezing rain is also possible near Lake Erie.
> 
> Latest analyses early this morning show that the low pressure system is over Texas. There is a rapidly expanding area of snow with some freezing precipitation already developing across the plains states and into parts of the us midwest to Indiana.
> 
> The low is forecast to move northeast towards the lower Great Lakes and intensify rapidly into a major winter storm as it reaches Ohio Sunday morning. The storm centre is then expected to track northeast across Pennsylvania and New York state into New England by Sunday night. This storm track often places southern and eastern Ontario directly under a huge area of heavy snow.* A few claps of thunder along with bursts of very heavy snow also frequently occur during an intense winter storm such as this.*
> 
> *Significant snowfall accumulations of 20 to 30 cm* from this storm are expected over the district tonight and Sunday with the heaviest snow expected to occur on Sunday as the storm continues to intensify. The highest snowfall amounts may be around the west end of Lake Ontario into the Hamilton - *Burlington and Niagara areas where very strong and cold northeasterly winds picking up extra moisture from Lake Ontario will help enhance snowfall amounts with 30 to 40 cm quite possible by Sunday night.* Parts of eastern Ontario especially near the St Lawrence river Valley may also receive snowfall amounts in excess of 30 cm as these districts generally are closest to the track of the storm centre as it eventually gets into New England by Sunday night.
> 
> Significant blowing snow is expected to be a problem in all regions as strong northeast *winds gusting to 70 or 80 km/h *whip up the freshly fallen snow and cause whiteout conditions. Freezing rain is possible especially near Lake Erie for a few hours overnight and Sunday morning as milder air pays a brief visit aloft. Ice pellets are also quite possible generally along and south of a line from Grand Bend to the greater Toronto area to Kingston and Cornwall.
> 
> The public should be prepared to change plans accordingly to avoid unnecessary travel during this storm. This massive and potentially dangerous winter storm will cause driving conditions to quickly deteriorate with extremely hazardous winter travelling conditions expected tonight and Sunday. All motorists who must travel are urgently advised to use extreme caution and plan for much extra time to reach their destination.
> 
> There is still some uncertainty as to the exact track of this major winter storm. Changes in the track will affect how far north and how much heavy snow will reach into southern Ontario. It is important to note that* this type of winter storm is easily capable of producing total snowfall amounts of more than 30 cm over a large area.*
> 
> Environment Canada continues to closely monitor this situation. The winter storm warnings over southern districts will likely be expanded northeast across the remainder of the regions later today as the developing storm gets closer.


Cheers


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;456162 said:


> Storm track: Just going through Kansas City now...And headed straight for us here In ON


Tanks topped off and ready to roll?


----------



## Daner

Just ready to bring the Green stuff In the shop here...and gear up...Fuel up

10 more mins...It will be clipping London


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Im just leaving to get all geared up, hopefully be able to catch a nap this evening before it really opens up. Its going to be on heck of a storm.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

From Saturday Afternoon to Sunday Morning we expect 25-30cm of snow. 

About time, If this turn into a salting event I am going to scream!!!!! LOL That is a lot of snow, time to double and tripple check everything over. I know we should all take a nap this afternoon but the excitement level is CRAZY!!!! My wife is about to gag and hog tie me to shut me up. How long has it been since a major storm hit with these numbers? Not to mention there is talk of another storm brewing arriving on the 21st.

DAFF


----------



## Triple L

Wish all you boys the best of luck with this one... Hopefully nobody will break anything and make some nice payup.... Sure glad I got that lift cylinder on the plow replaced yesterday... Go figure, second one this season! Glad its all warranty work... TIme to go and try to fix these ol snowblowers of myn :angry:


----------



## poncho62

Looks like you southern (Ont) folk are getting more than us for once...not that I am that far north..........only calling for 15cm here....but, that's enough for me.


----------



## STRONGARM

got to the shop about 1/2 hour ago, just getting fuel,salt ect.....had to change a thermostat in my chev last night what a pain

looks like we can't miss this onetymusic, 30-40cm in my area

what is everyone hearing for when the storm will be done?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Saturday 
Tonight: Cloudy. Snow beginning this evening. Amount 5 cm. Temperature steady near minus 7. Sunday: Snow at times heavy mixed with ice pellets. Snow 15 to 25 cm.

I am about an hour east from Toronto

So far we have plowed or salted Dec 2, 3, 11, 12, 14.


----------



## JD Dave

What it's suppose to snow? LOL I'm pretty excited about the snow. I'm also taking my daughter to the Hanah Montana concert tonight. My daughter is so excited and she only wants me to take her  so I can't let her down. Hopefully I will be able to get a few hours sleep before I we go out. Good luck to everyone and I hope it snow's 50 cm.


----------



## Daner

From what I see Its not supposed to end till Sunday near midnight...but who knows...But with the wind coming In like a bear...It could be well Into Monday...and then there just may be another surprise for us all during the week...not to mention the drifts...with the east wind.

I'm sure everything will have to be plow twice...maybe more.

I'm not gona start too late this time...soon as theres 2" on the ground were rmoving out.


----------



## sonicblue2003

DAFFMOBILEWASH;456777 said:


> From Saturday Afternoon to Sunday Morning we expect 25-30cm of snow.
> 
> About time, If this turn into a salting event I am going to scream!!!!! LOL That is a lot of snow, time to double and tripple check everything over. I know we should all take a nap this afternoon but the excitement level is CRAZY!!!! My wife is about to gag and hog tie me to shut me up. How long has it been since a major storm hit with these numbers? Not to mention there is talk of another storm brewing arriving on the 21st.
> 
> DAFF


Ok Daff... Are you ready to go?
I was in Mcgregor this morning and it really came down then when I got back to Windsor it was just starting. Looks very promising for us for allot of snow...
No sleep for Saturday night I guess.... WHOO HOOO!!! payup


----------



## Daner

This Is what happens to the weather guessers that give us the wrong info LOL


----------



## STRONGARM

what are the latest updates? they are saying 30-40cm here by sun night

that is going to be tough to push and really tough to find places to put it


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

STRONGARM;457092 said:


> what are the latest updates? they are saying 30-40cm here by sun night
> 
> that is going to be tough to push and really tough to find places to put it


I feel your pain, some of the subdivisions I have are already full! No idea what im going to do. Heard you talked to Jim the other night about pro wings, have you seen the snoway ones in the snoway forum? Weve heard 35-45 CM, accord to the weather network.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## STRONGARM

No I have'nt seen those wings, I will look though
I met Jim at HBS while we were getting salt
35-45cm--in 24hrs thats nuts
I'm going to try an get some sleep Good Luck everyone


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

STRONGARM;457132 said:


> No I have'nt seen those wings, I will look though
> I met Jim at HBS while we were getting salt
> 35-45cm--in 24hrs thats nuts
> I'm going to try an get some sleep Good Luck everyone


Same with me, just at complete now lol. Glad it hasn't started snowing yet. Do you run the mike system?

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hey Jeff,

It hasn't started in Lynden yet? I am on the east side of Scarborough and we are getting a bit now, nothing to plow, but I would have thought you had way more then us now.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Pristine PM ltd;457196 said:


> Hey Jeff,
> 
> It hasn't started in Lynden yet? I am on the east side of Scarborough and we are getting a bit now, nothing to plow, but I would have thought you had way more then us now.


Hey,

Currently in burlington, its where I do most of my work and its not snowing yet. Kind of flurried all afternoon but no snow. Ill post when it starts if im not asleep.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## STRONGARM

ya i run the mike....all and all its good


----------



## Daner

*Lotsa snow on the way*

Well...I had my nap...and I'm ready to rock.

There seems to be a big open hole on the radar right now...at this time...there's just some lite drifting on the ground....I'm hoping to start up soon as there's 2" down...I don't want to wait to long...But Its *8:30 pm* and standing by


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;456872 said:


> What it's suppose to snow? LOL I'm pretty excited about the snow. I'm also taking my daughter to the Hanah Montana concert tonight. My daughter is so excited and she only wants me to take her  so I can't let her down. Hopefully I will be able to get a few hours sleep before I we go out. Good luck to everyone and I hope it snow's 50 cm.


Dave, how much did you pay for the tickets? My younger sister went and she paid some astronomical amount for them


----------



## snowinjoe

Its blowing like crazy out there. I'm not seeing much snow yet. Even the radar is scattered. Is it late or running too far south?I was a shoveler for a winter in Hamilton and I know theres no where to put it. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## Daner

Hey Joe...Looks like the radar Is scattered to me...but It s pulling together...Just steped out the shop here and Its starting to come down alot more than earlier.

I wanted to start a Midnight


----------



## Daner

Not a heck of alot out there yet...but were out there at It...some drifts...should get fun later on this morning into the afternoon


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Trace Amount in Stratford*



Daner;457696 said:


> Not a heck of alot out there yet...but were out there at It...some drifts...should get fun later on this morning into the afternoon


Only got a trace <3 cm overnight.still in my jams .. radar looks like it's going to dump today..... and stop later tonight.....

Looks like another pay day coming....

How about you guys east of Hog Town ??? anything dropping ?

Al


----------



## sonicblue2003

I don't know about you guys, but in Windsor we're getting pounded... 8" on the ground and another 3-4 called for...Stopped in for a bite and I know I'll be going 'till late(monday) morning to get this cleaned up.....payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## JD Dave

We got hammered, started plowing at 3am and just got home at 7 pm. Got to go to bed getting up a midnight to clean up the mess. We got close to 12" down by the lake.


----------



## Daner

JD Dave;458255 said:


> We got hammered, started plowing at 3am and just got home at 7 pm. Got to go to bed getting up a midnight to clean up the mess. We got close to 12" down by the lake.


We got It real good here too I have been up 28 hrs so far...still not finished...Hitting the sack soon for a few than back at It...the wind has now shifted...coming from the west/? ANYWAY..Lotsa drifts comming....whats In store for tonight ...weather wise??


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;458273 said:


> We got It real good here too I have been up 28 hrs so far...still not finished...Hitting the sack soon for a few than back at It...the wind has now shifted...coming from the west/? ANYWAY..Lotsa drifts comming....whats In store for tonight ...weather wise??


The fall is over for now

24.5 cm's U of W reporting station; it just looks like a lot more


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Wow that was a crazy storm. Just woke up from a little sleep. Do I ever belive in sno-way, caught a windrow on the highway and hit the guard rail plow first, no damage! I was so lucky, I was sure my new plow had been ruined. All in all not to bad of a storm, definatly could live without another one though. 

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;457518 said:


> Dave, how much did you pay for the tickets? My younger sister went and she paid some astronomical amount for them


We won't discuss what I paid. Lets just say it was alot and I can take my sons to Monster Jam for the rest of their lives for what that night cost me. Oh well.


----------



## JD Dave

heather lawn spray;458637 said:


> The fall is over for now
> 
> 24.5 cm's U of W reporting station; it just looks like a lot more


We got 28 cm down by the lake and it looked like alot more. We left one place untill 5am this morning because it wasn't open untill 8am. Generally it takes 1hr to plow with a tractor and this time it took 2 tractors 2 hours. It was fun though. We're going out tonight at 2am to relocate snow, so bring on another big one. I'm ready for a record winter.


----------



## Daner

I'm just finished now from that storm...I forget how long i have been awake now...the first storms are always the worst. Oh well I think my Tranny Is gon on my 02 Cummings...now power and slipping...pulled the dip stick to check the fluid and burnt my fingers on it...that was hot...gota get It fixed fast...when the next storm coming?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

OK, so I got my fix winter is over right?? Someonr has to talk to the car designers in making the seats more user friendly for those 33 hr plow fests. Two new non storm tested units and they both made it through with no real issues. Even the old W350 pushed and pushed untill the driver got tired of pushing. 

Danner sorry about the trans better get the move on talking about somthing very interesting this Sat?? Waiting for the models to iron out the details. Perhaps a slop fest?? Does the 2500 dodge not have a trans temp guage?? I'm thinking is time to put one in if it doesn't. That is a nice option on the 2500hd Chev. Kept my eye on it in a large lot when it got past half took it easy for a while to cool things down.

Now I'm setting to go back out to find the curbs and to do the finial dressing up on the lots. Had a few areas of ice pack whick I salted heavy. Hopefully by the AM all is perfect.

DAFF


----------



## Daner

DAFFMOBILEWASH;459048 said:


> .
> 
> Danner sorry about the trans better get the move on talking about somthing very interesting this Sat?? Waiting for the models to iron out the details. Perhaps a slop fest?? Does the 2500 dodge not have a trans temp guage?? I'm thinking is time to put one in if it doesn't. That is a nice option on the 2500hd Chev. Kept my eye on it in a large lot when it got past half took it easy for a while to cool things down.
> 
> DAFF


Daff I made It to the tranny shop this morning...stuck In 1st gear most the way...the Dodge has a factory tranny cooler In it...but i guess not keeping it cool enough when I'm working the truck hard.

A temp gauge sounds like a good plan...when they call to give me the news...I will ask them about a gauge ...ps...they just called ...they pulled the pan off and the fluid Is Black Help LOL .so now the trannys coming out and they will call back with the good news....there goes my new fishing rod out the window...I have back up here If the weather gets snowy...but they said it may be down for 1 -1/2 days...not bad...any way ...LETER SNOW


----------



## sonicblue2003

Too many hours!!!.... still have a few piles to move but for the most part,I'm done with this snow fall. This stuff was wet and heavy!! 
DAFF how did you do?
I need another truck if we get another dumping like this,oh my gawd am I sore....
I know ... I know... I complain when we don't get snow and when we do... I still complain.. lol.
Now it's time to fire up the sled and enjoy it while its here....


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Finially done everything as of 3AM. Wow that took way too long to clean up. Yep down here we only get these storms every few years so I find myself getting a little greedy in respect to clients. You have to remember that 99% of the time our lots will reflect the road conditions of that given time or day. I find when I can't keep up either can the city/county road departments.

To be honest the lots were clean and passable within 3hrs of the snow stopping. It just takes time to get them back to 100% due to the blowing snow and vehicles that were in the way. Plus salting and scraping and re salting the pack ice on the lots.

So Danner what is the dammage on the trans. Super interested for the fact that the next truck will be a Cummins Dodge. The only week spot on these trucks is the auto trans. I'm sure it will be cheaper than an injector pump??(chev) I've herd that you can beef these trans up when rebuilding them.

DAFF


----------



## StratfordPusher

*45 CM Total for Stratford*

Well, we got dumped on with 45cm total for 36 hrs of snow... 90% of commercial customers got plowed 3 times..... as they must remain open....

This season is making for an awesome Christmas $$$$

Sleep time...

Al


----------



## Daner

DAFFMOBILEWASH;461231 said:


> Finially done everything as of 3AM. Wow that took way too long to clean up. Yep down here we only get these storms every few years so I find myself getting a little greedy in respect to clients. You have to remember that 99% of the time our lots will reflect the road conditions of that given time or day. I find when I can't keep up either can the city/county road departments.
> 
> To be honest the lots were clean and passable within 3hrs of the snow stopping. It just takes time to get them back to 100% due to the blowing snow and vehicles that were in the way. Plus salting and scraping and re salting the pack ice on the lots.
> 
> So Danner what is the dammage on the trans. Super interested for the fact that the next truck will be a Cummins Dodge. The only week spot on these trucks is the auto trans. I'm sure it will be cheaper than an injector pump??(chev) I've herd that you can beef these trans up when rebuilding them.
> 
> The tranny was cooked...and the tranny guy said Hey Mr. Daner pleasepayup
> $3 grd to rebuild and beef up...should be ready today...also the pan was roting out.
> There puting a temp gauge in It...also a shift kit... theres only 120,000 k on this truck.
> any what can yaa do...but I'm ready to rock...when are we getting a real storm
> cheers:waving:
> Daner
> 
> DAFF


/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## Daner

*Break time*

Looks like we have a bit of a break In the weather...It worked out good for me with my 2002 Cummins down...anyways Merry Christmas to yaall...hope Santa's good to yaa.

We will see what happens when this melt down is done...looks like a good winter ahead of us
Cheers:waving:
Daner


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

THE BIG MELT IS ON!!!!

Looking at the long range it looks to be action packed just after the holidays. Perfect timing, let us all take a break and rebuild what we broke(DANER) clean up the trucks lube the salters and change lots of oil. Soon the white gold will be flying again and we will be stressed out, over tired and loving the big $$ we are making.

For now lets enjoy our snow widows and families, for who knows when the next big one will hit. For me on the next salting (Sun eve) I'm going to pre push all the piles back before they turn to concrete, making some room for the next batch.

DAFF


----------



## poncho62

We need a bit more snow for Xmas..............the sides of the road are all dirty and grubby...gotta cover that up.......so we can have a ....

*Merry Xmas and Happy New Year*


----------



## schuitb

*merry christmas*

Merry Christmas everyone. I hope to see you all soon again at 
200 am!:waving:


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I only managed to snap one pic of that last storm, but it shows how bad the drifting was.


----------



## sonicblue2003

Merry Christmas to all of you and your families.

We are getting rain and all of the snow has melted.


----------



## Daner

Flash freeze on Its way here.
It may look funny ...but I will be plowing some In the rain this morning.
This wind that we are to get later today...could turn things into a interesting event...Like Daff was saying the banks will turn to concrete. I'm on my way to get the heavy slush off and the banks pushed back...Great picture Jeff...keep the weather pictures coming all.
Looks like the major fun begins In January!! 
Cheers
Daner


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Daner;465368 said:


> Flash freeze on Its way here.
> It may look funny ...but I will be plowing some In the rain this morning.
> This wind that we are to get later today...could turn things into a interesting event...Like Daff was saying the banks will turn to concrete. I'm on my way to get the heavy slush off and the banks pushed back...Great picture Jeff...keep the weather pictures coming all.
> Looks like the major fun begins In January!!
> Cheers
> Daner


Yea I saw that, could be an interesting new years.

Cheers


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

wow wind warning with gusts of up to 100 km/h! Haven't seen wind like that in a while, I bet that the skyway will be closed today!


----------



## schuitb

*Wind*

That wind should help dry up some of the roads and lots a little bit.. The ground is still cold so it won't take long to freeze once the temp drops..


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Went to bed with 4-5" left on the ground, this AM Zero. Had a mountain off the drive for the kids to play with 4'-5' tall, today 1' of snow/gravel. The wind crossed with the sun has dried out everything 80% and it is still 39 out side at 12noon. Did a quality wash on the trucks today and yesterday, now its time to get some of the honey doo thngs off the list. 

Today the extendend forcast looks warm, with the full moon out today I think the month is going to be on the warm side and wet. 

DAFF


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Looking like we will need to salt tonight.


----------



## Daner

Pristine your right...Wow the Temps are diving -3 cel here right now...and the wind wooohooooooo.

It rained so hard today ...bet It washed a lot of the salt away.

I see some Lake effect on the ole radar...nothing to jump up and down about...but things are going to freeze up real fast.

My good ole Dodge Is running like a champ now with the rebuilt tranny...gave It a test today with some clean ups.

So Who thinks we will get a event this week that we have to drop some blades?


----------



## Triple L

aww... Im sayin maby this friday! bummer, now I'll have to go and put the plow back on :angry: Gonna have to take the salter for a rip tonight fursure tho :redbounce


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Snow in the forecast most the week*

Hey Kitchener, don't give up hope... here is our weather .. 30 miles west of you.....
Sanding gravel lots will happen forsure in the morning... another flash freeze in the works.... sure is windy here..............

Tonight Cloudy. 60 percent chance of flurries this evening. Flurries beginning late this evening. Local blowing snow late this evening and overnight. Wind southwest 60 km/h gusting to 80 diminishing to 40 gusting to 60 late this evening. Low minus 8. 
Monday Flurries ending in the morning then cloudy with 60 percent chance of flurries. Local blowing snow in the morning. Wind southwest 40 km/h gusting to 60. High minus 1. 
Monday night Cloudy. 60 percent chance of flurries in the evening. Wind west 30 km/h. Low minus 7. 
Tuesday Cloudy with 60 percent chance of flurries. High minus 2. Wednesday Cloudy. Low minus 3. High zero. 
Thursday Cloudy with 70 percent chance of snow. Low minus 2. High plus 1.


----------



## STRONGARM

All my guy's are out salting right now, lots of blowing snow 2-3cm

After this a quick wash of the equipment and it's miller time for a couple of days

Hope everyone has a great christmastymusic


----------



## poncho62

Probably 5 cm here...just enough to make it nice and white for Xmas...............Have a good one.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Another 15cm this morning*

We got hit with another lake streamer at 3:am this morning... falling at 2-4cm per hour.. total 15cm of fuffy white stuff... plowed 4 am -1pm,,,, time for some rest...

YTD 121cm .....

Al


----------



## JD Dave

StratfordPusher;466886 said:


> We got hit with another lake streamer at 3:am this morning... falling at 2-4cm per hour.. total 15cm of fuffy white stuff... plowed 4 am -1pm,,,, time for some rest...
> 
> YTD 121cm .....
> 
> Al


How's the orange tractor and blade?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Seems like somethings really brewing for thursday/friday and possibly newyears! Might be a busy boxing day. Everyone enjoy there Christmas day,


Merry Christmas
Jeff


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Fantastic*



JD Dave;466889 said:


> How's the orange tractor and blade?


Hey JD, love it........ have about 50 hours plowing with the new blade....
not one issue or problem..... added a new proto-type back blade last week and thats working great....

Hows your winter going....

Al


----------



## sonicblue2003

Hi Al, you have lots of snow in Stratford? A bunch of buddys are looking to go riding up near your area. Do you know what the trail conditions are like? 
So much for our white Christmas in Windsor, we have a faint dusting...


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Trails*



sonicblue2003;467165 said:


> Hi Al, you have lots of snow in Stratford? A bunch of buddys are looking to go riding up near your area. Do you know what the trail conditions are like?
> So much for our white Christmas in Windsor, we have a faint dusting...


Hey Sonic... read somewhere online your having a green Christmas... your one of only 3 cities in Canada that are green today and Windsor is the only place in Ontario... congrats... sucks to be you guys...

Trails are not bad in this area after the melt and rains, we got 15cm more yesterday morning, see loads of sleds running around so they must be ok to run....

Our YTD total is 121cm since Nov 28..07

Have a Merry Christmas

Al


----------



## musclecarboy

I know this should probably go in the "Employment" forum but since I have all the Toronto guys here I thought it would be easier to post here.

I live in Richmond Hill and want some work clearing sidewalks from you big commercial guys. I have my truck (no plow) and a 30" wide snowblower that I would use. I'm willing to travel up to 30 mins from home and I'm available anytime.

Thanks.


----------



## JD Dave

StratfordPusher;467133 said:


> Hey JD, love it........ have about 50 hours plowing with the new blade....
> not one issue or problem..... added a new proto-type back blade last week and thats working great....
> 
> Hows your winter going....
> 
> Al


How wide is the rear blade and I wouldn't mind seeing some pics.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;468077 said:


> I know this should probably go in the "Employment" forum but since I have all the Toronto guys here I thought it would be easier to post here.
> 
> I live in Richmond Hill and want some work clearing sidewalks from you big commercial guys. I have my truck (no plow) and a 30" wide snowblower that I would use. I'm willing to travel up to 30 mins from home and I'm available anytime.
> 
> Thanks.


I sent you a PMtymusic


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;468158 said:


> I sent you a PMtymusic


Sent one back :waving:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Anyone going to salt, or just hope that the temp goes up a bit in the next few hours.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Snow started around here at 5.00AM, by 8.30AM started to melt. Only got a dusting at best. Better luck next time. Sooner or later we will be hit with another big one!! Can any one remeber so much ice fog?? Seems to be a different winter to say the least.

DAFF


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;468821 said:


> Anyone going to salt, or just hope that the temp goes up a bit in the next few hours.


I've been south of the 401 since 4 am, I just got back 30 min ago. It's all black down there but when you go north of the 401 it starts to get white. Our lots had quite abit of residue on them so they are fine anyway but I see now the temp at pearson has dropped to 0. I think it's still 2 downtown.


----------



## musclecarboy

We've got almost 2" in the Richmond Hill area.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

But it is almost all gone now right?


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;469095 said:


> But it is almost all gone now right?


Not exactly, we got heavy packing snow up here. It looks like its sticking around since we didn't get much sun. I went to a few places and got them done pretty easily though.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

All melted in the Hammer and Burlington.


----------



## STRONGARM

we only have wet snow and flurries in the 5 day


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

STRONGARM;469218 said:


> we only have wet snow and flurries in the 5 day


Ive heard we could get 10-15 on new years eve, Crappy


----------



## STRONGARM

I just checked the updated weather, looks like 2-4 for Fri eve-that came out of nowhere


----------



## STRONGARM

Lynden-Jeff;469221 said:


> Ive heard we could get 10-15 on new years eve, Crappy


where did you here that? I hope not I have to go to the airport


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

STRONGARM;469235 said:


> where did you here that? I hope not I have to go to the airport


Well they were reporting light snow for the 31st and 1st, but its not been changed to the bulk of the snow overnight. A friend who also plows was the one who told me, but who knows.

Cheers


----------



## STRONGARM

Lynden-Jeff;469239 said:


> Well they were reporting light snow for the 31st and 1st, but its not been changed to the bulk of the snow overnight. A friend who also plows was the one who told me, but who knows.
> 
> Cheers


Overnight is ok I hope to be back by then, and I hope to have my one plow fixed!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

STRONGARM;469245 said:


> Overnight is ok I hope to be back by then, and I hope to have my one plow fixed!


Whats wrong with it? I didn't know they used so much fluid, mine has been acting weird and I discovered there was pretty much no fluid left in the reservoir, guess I will have to check it more often.


----------



## STRONGARM

Lynden-Jeff;469254 said:


> Whats wrong with it? I didn't know they used so much fluid, mine has been acting weird and I discovered there was pretty much no fluid left in the reservoir, guess I will have to check it more often.


Thats one of the issues with it, I haven't opened it up yet but I know its out of fluid,I will look at it in the morning. The other problem is a weld broke on the frame and all the bolts were lose and the plates that mount the frame is bent. It sounds like a lot more than it is but, thank god my mechanic found during an oil change. He will have it fixed tomorrow . We are also going to put a reinforcement bar across the to to make sure we don't bend it again.

This is all on one truck and plow, but sh#t happens


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Yep I know what you mean. Seems they changed the light snow to flurries on newyears, maybe it will be a night event afterall? I wish the weather would make up its mind, warm or cold. None of this bouncing back and forth b.s.

Cheers


----------



## STRONGARM

env can is saying periods of snow and blowing snow Jan 1-who knows how much??


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Its a clipper so probably not huge amounts, maybe enough to plow though.


----------



## kah68

tymusic Hello, Haliburton here, just been reading this post, we had around 2' before x-mas, then the x-mas eve rain took it way down and and slushed up before a flash freeze tightened it back up. Got 2 inches yesterday, and more in the forecast, bad part is everyone who was driving in the rain rutted the ground up really bad.

Kirk


----------



## musclecarboy

Ohh man. We're lookin at some sloppy stuff coming down tonight for anyone south of cottage country. Here in Richmond Hill it says we're getting 5-10cm snow, 5mm rain. Hopefully it stays above 0 so we don't get any freezing action.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Once again we are on the rain snow line. The weather network is forcasting 1-3mm rain while the US (NOAA) is forcasting a mix acc. up to an inch. As of ten min ago the snow was comming down and the temp @ 36.0 deg. Then it stoped and the sun came out!!! My goodness make up my mind mothernature. I think it's time to take a nap for I will be up the majority of the night salting at best.

The extended short term looks wet followed by ARCTIC chill and then the Jan thaw. Can you say ROLLERCOASTER temps.

DAFF


----------



## Daner

*Time to get back at It*

Ok Guys...the Mall dance Is now over...time to get back to some serious snow plowing

I hear there talk going around town that we could get something late this afternoon...I see It on the radar...but who knows how much.

I think we will be dropping some blades tonightpayup

And Happy holidays to yaall...hope your all behaving like me

Daner


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Daner;469999 said:


> Ok Guys...the Mall dance Is now over...time to get back to some serious snow plowing
> 
> I hear there talk going around town that we could get something late this afternoon...I see It on the radar...but who knows how much.
> 
> I think we will be dropping some blades tonightpayup
> 
> And Happy holidays to yaall...hope your all behaving like me
> 
> Daner


Ive heard 2 cm and then a ton of rain. Maybe salting but even then its supposed to be warm for a few days.


----------



## poncho62

It's blowing pretty good up here......................calling for 5-10 cm....then rain


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Rain*



poncho62;470150 said:


> It's blowing pretty good up here......................calling for 5-10 cm....then rain


8 PM here in Stratford and it's raining...... not looking good for snow 

Al


----------



## STRONGARM

rain here...then warm on sat


----------



## heather lawn spray

point 5 degrees

rain 
slushy


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

1.2C and rain here.


----------



## heather lawn spray

.9 C
heavy rain


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

2 degrees and light rain. Loving it!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

heather lawn spray;470368 said:


> .9 C
> heavy rain


.9 now here aswell lol


----------



## STRONGARM

only flurries for jan 1 , looks like sun after that


----------



## STRONGARM

just looked at the update, poss snow sun night....anyone know how much?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

STRONGARM;470980 said:


> just looked at the update, poss snow sun night....anyone know how much?


Not much I dont think, atleast not from what I can tell. I am so bored, I wish it would snow just so I have something to do.


----------



## cet

STRONGARM;470980 said:


> just looked at the update, poss snow sun night....anyone know how much?


I just saw that also, we will have to wait until the morning for their guess.
Last nights guess was 5-10 snow changing to rain, well rain, freezing rain is what we got.


----------



## Triple L

Anyone look at the latest 14 day trend... Goin up to +12  Customers are getting raped for dec. snow removal... Gonna have a nice + easy january! Wount be able to afford too many of these  lol


----------



## Daner

I Saw the Weather nets 14 day... If its true It will be one heck of a melt down...But on the other hand...I have never seen a 14day that didn't change. These guessers cant get the next 2 days right...Unless the storm Is big and headed straight for us....even then...you know what I mean.

Dec. was not too bad for us guys on the per push/salt Hourly basis...little more work on the contracts...but hey, It kept us out of trouble

We will see what the new year brings us after the party

:http://www.theweathernetwork.com/index.php?product=fourteenday&placecode=caon0590&ref=wxeyewx14day
* Lets just see how much the above 14 day changes*


----------



## musclecarboy

Honestly, take a screenshot of the 14 day outlook and see how much different it is next weekend. Even on wednesday or thursday almost everything will be different. Its like Daner said, they have no idea what they're guessing even 2 days in advance.


----------



## STRONGARM

I heard 5cm for tonight,env can


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

And already that has changed. When I left for the Zoo at 1pm, 5 cms, get back, possibly 2-4.... I assume nothing. It just sucks getting a messed up sleep right before New Years.

Ah well.

Jon


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Calling for a C-1 here tonight. Once again i'm not holding my breath. Snow is in the focast for the next two days. An inch here and there nothing to get worked up about. Who wants snow on New years eve, not me I'd rather spend time with the family rather than my plow truck.

DAFF


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

An inch is enough to cause you to get little sleep and to salt. I just was hoping for a bit more of a break. I am hoping that Toronto gets missed.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

11:11 dec 30 - flurries right now in Cobourg about an hour east of Toronto. Can't even think about sleeping, so I am doing paperwork. Calling 5 to 10 cms, thats quite the range. Once more bill for Dec would be nice. Get those customers use to writting those extra digits on those cheques.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

For I got home ten min. ago to check out the RADAR to insure I can rest and get some good sleep, in luck C-1 is complete for tonight. One problem NOAA has issued a Winter Storm Warning for these parts. With 4-8" expected with the possablilty for an isolated 10". Three hours ago 1-2" was all there was to be offered.

Super deal just about to finish off the Dec billing now for a big bonus. Best of all I can divide the storm into two bills so it reduces the sticker shock.

Well time for bed. Have to change oil and prep the plows for tomorow. WHAT A GREAT OUTLOOK FOR THE 2008 PLOW SEASON.xysport

DAFF


----------



## sonicblue2003

Looks like New Years day will be spent in the truck. payup
At least this stuff should be fluffy and easy to push and a nice start to the new year...


----------



## Triple L

Likin what I see... 15 cm in the forcast for tonight + tomarrow... NICE!


----------



## cet

I guess we are working tonight and tomorrow. Worked last night also.


----------



## Daner

*How,s that 14 day looking??*

Happy New Years to yaa all

You can see the low coming up on the radar...headed our way guys...time to fuel up

I'm wondering...and I bet there wont be enough to plow till daylite...at least where I am...looks like it may hit near 1 am...what do you guys see??...I know you see this--->payup...LOL Good start for 2008 very first night...Yaa gota like that.

Cheers


----------



## JD Dave

cet;472908 said:


> I guess we are working tonight and tomorrow. Worked last night also.


Did you ask Santa for snow on New Years? 10 - 15 coming HO HO HO!


----------



## cet

JD Dave;473039 said:


> Did you ask Santa for snow on New Years? 10 - 15 coming HO HO HO!


Looks like I won't be seeing midnight, not that I have seen the last few either. Another one of these late snowfalls, fight the traffic all day driving site to site.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Well this is turning out to be nice year end bonus. Expecially since this snow will be burried in the Jan billing. If this keeps up it won't be long untill I can get that new Cummins Dodge. Well at least new to me truck.

As the 2007 comes to a close I would like to wish everyone a HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!! For 2008 is starting off on the right foot, or maybe a foot of the white stuff.

Have fun tonight but not too much.

DAFF


----------



## STRONGARM

looks like 10 or so for us, probably start plowing around 6-7am. We have to open are condos but I will leave the comm stuff till it stops. Good luck everyonetymusic


----------



## cet

STRONGARM;473238 said:


> looks like 10 or so for us, probably start plowing around 6-7am. We have to open are condos but I will leave the comm stuff till it stops. Good luck everyonetymusic


I guess you are in the Eastern part of the Province.

It is supposed to start after midnight for us with the bulk of it coming in the morning.


----------



## schuitb

*Enjoy*

Happy new year everyone!!

Hope everyone has a great time in the white stuff tommorrow... Well off to the party tonight and then straight to bed at 12:00... Most of my places are closed or opening late.. so i can get started around 6 to open the condos and see what has to get rescheduled..

Good night!


----------



## STRONGARM

cet;473256 said:


> I guess you are in the Eastern part of the Province.
> 
> It is supposed to start after midnight for us with the bulk of it coming in the morning.


I'm in the burlington area, it will start around 12 here but most of the snow will be between 3-8am- but who knows


----------



## sonicblue2003

Just starting here... really light though. Calling for a possibility of 6-10 inches when its all done. Well I'm fueled and hooked up ready to go. 
A Happy New Year to all and we will share our stories after the storm.
Ok back to bed now...


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

5:30 am and we are just on our way out. Slept right through the newyear lol. 

Happy NewYear

Jeff


----------



## poncho62

8 am.....Only a couple of cm up here...................


----------



## sonicblue2003

8 am here too and about an inch thats really wet. What happened !!!!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

We went out, hamiltons for a good 3-4 inchs on the mountin, but burlingtons got squat. I looked at the radar, its almost stationary and spinning, not sure whats going on


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I just did a drive around. There is about 2 cm at our places, but it is still snowing hard and we havn't got the majority of it yet. We are going to hold off a few hours and see what happens. I hope people are in a good mood this new year's.


----------



## Triple L

A Solid 5- 6 cm here in kitchener. Looks like fun... Gonna hold off till about 11, see what all happens... Happy new year everyone!


----------



## musclecarboy

Looks like we've got about 4cm on the ground now, still coming hard. I'll be out around lunchtime doing my residentials.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Plowed from 2.00AM thru 8.30AM. All is salted and finished. Total Acc. of 1.5" of slop. That was crazy how just 25 miles north of here they got over a foot. As a bright note I don't think I would like to plow a foot of slop snow. That might be a little hard on the equipment.

Hope everyone made it through OK. Might be a little more this eve. as the cold front crashes through.

DAFF


----------



## musclecarboy

Done!....finally

I think we got about 4" in total and it was pretty dry stuffxysport


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Just got in now, what weird extremes. By the lake there was not even 2", by the escarpment there was 5-8". And it was the heaviest stuff ive seen yet this year.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## StratfordPusher

*25 cm in Stratford*

We got dumped on with lake streamers... 5am < then 2cm....7am....> then 15com... ended with 25cm of wet sticky snow.... only saving grace it was New Years day and 50% of our accounts where closed... still 12 hours of pushing....

Sleep time

Al


----------



## STRONGARM

I just got in, not much near the lake but like jeff said the further away the more snow.
We're going out again around 5am to salt again. 

For a small storm it's gonna cost me a pretty penny.... one of my guys got in an argument with a tree and the tree kicked my trucks a$$!! I figure 6-9k damage and his plow started leaking fluid-price of plowing I guess????


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Wow damn how did that happen? I have yet to smack anything, knock on wood. I saw one of your guys plowing the gas station at old plains rd and Brant, didn't see any trees there though. Do you know casual customs right down the road from your shop? Good guys there for body work.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## STRONGARM

he was doing a res up on #2 side rd and went into a ditch,tree's and rock. 

I don't know those guy's but I might get to know them lol


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Yea tell him Jeff from Lynden sent you, they do some high quality stuff. Which truck did they ding up?


----------



## STRONGARM

The only one other than my ford that looked great,the GMC,I took a good look at it this morning after I finished salting,Its bad. The only parts without damage are the pass door and both front quarter panels . It sucks.


----------



## Daner

*Hows our 14 day looken*

Hey that was fun...just finished today...trans Is holding up ok too.

Cold and sunny out there now...makes a nice clean surface on these country lots I do.

So Whens the next one comming up...were all not doing too bad this year...hope It stays that way.


----------



## STRONGARM

Looks like the weather will be good for the landscape ontario trade show, anyone planing on going?


----------



## Triple L

you bet I am... Anyone else looking forward to it? Man had the worst plowing night of my career last night... Had my dad plowing since he hurt his back, so he phones me up, chad the plow dosent angle anymore... Long story short, He bent and angle cylinder + the other one was screwed, so $650 later to get that fixed up at 2a.m... Then he was plowin again and he drives over a garbage bag, only to find out it was full of beer bottles. Slashed a nice BFG all terrain. So $307 for the tire + $650 for the plow = little profit No fun + I was out shovelling all night, even worse (lol)...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Did everyone get the salt down fast enough? We were about 2 hours behind getting it down, and it hurt. We had a bad freeze up and the salt didn't seem to be doing anything. Most of our places looked good, but a few we couldn't get wet.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

STRONGARM;475407 said:


> Looks like the weather will be good for the landscape ontario trade show, anyone planing on going?


I am, never been before, and not a member yet but I woulden't mind checking it out.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## cet

I have been the last 2 years. It is really good if you are looking for equipment. You should check out LO membership, my insurance discount more then pays for the dues. Great deals on new GM trucks if you buy new.


----------



## STRONGARM

It's a great show, you get to see the new technology and talk to other people in the biz, I only go every couple of years because it can be close to the same from year to year. I am going this year though.tymusic


----------



## Daner

*Landscape Show*

I'm too busy plowing snow...to go to the Landscape show

It all looks the same to me year after year...unless I'm In the market for new equipment ,then for sure I would be there...Great place to see all the new stuff...and get new Ideas.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;476320 said:


> I'm too busy plowing snow...to go to the Landscape show
> 
> It all looks the same to me year after year...unless I'm In the market for new equipment ,then for sure I would be there...Great place to see all the new stuff...and get new Ideas.


If you ain't got ther sno ploghed by noh, your a bahd widdle boy


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Weather*

If we have good weather I will be checking out the show.... like to see the new trends and equipment.....

Should have a get together for coffee if we get enough people going at a certain time and day ....

Al


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Hey Heather*



heather lawn spray;476615 said:


> If you ain't got ther sno ploghed by noh, your a bahd widdle boy


Hows your winter going ??? we are at 141cm so far this season....can't wait for the melt down 

Al


----------



## JD Dave

StratfordPusher;476706 said:


> Hows your winter going ??? we are at 141cm so far this season....can't wait for the melt down
> 
> Al


Wow 141 cm. We've had 64.8cm at Pearson. An average winter is around 114 cm but last year we got around 66cm and the year before that was even less. 3 winters ago we got over 140 cm.


----------



## heather lawn spray

JD Dave;476721 said:


> Wow 141 cm. We've had 64.8cm at Pearson. An average winter is around 114 cm but last year we got around 66cm and the year before that was even less. 3 winters ago we got over 140 cm.


No official numbers here but Pearson's 64.8 cm would be about right. Our average number is 151.5 cm for last 30 year average .We had 24.5 that last big one on the 16th. How much did you get that day in Stratford?

"Battle Damage Report"

couple of broken return springs this season, worn out 4 x 4 actuator (swapped repairs for snowplowing services, mechanic), bent blade (swapped repairs for snowplowing services, welder)


----------



## STRONGARM

looks like flurries mixed with rain here today, then rain for 5 days and temps around 6-10
Back to work on the retaining wall, I hope we can finnish it .


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I enjoy going. If you see me, say hi. I am 6'6", so I should stand out and I will have a Pristine Property jacket on. 

Even if you know what you are going to buy in the summer, it still is neat seeing new tech.

Last year we handed out RFQ for all the equipment that we needed. I felt bad because I think we ended up wasting time. We handed out 10 requests, and got 6 back. The problem was that we really like BR600, and Toro 21s, and we were mostly looking for options on the line trimmers and larger mowers. Some of the dealers only carried some of what we wanted and we had no desire to try out ones that didn't carry the ones we really wanted. We ended up buying from our local guy, and they matched all of the best prices that we received.

We only buy Blizzards, only Downeaster salters (right now anyway), so it really isn't practical for equipment.

There is a guy that lives in Western Ontario that makes dump inserts. I think his name was Voight or something like that. I contacted him about a dump insert to see if it could take a downeaster salter and he never got back to me. I don't know why you would pay all that money to show at the show and then not take business from it. He has a good design because of the duel pumps, it seemed more stable then the downeaster.

Anyway, see you guys at the show and enjoy the warm weather.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Ill be there aswell on wednesday around the duke booth alot.Hopefully see some of you there. 

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## schuitb

*Snowplows at the show??*

I have never been to the the show.. are there any snow plow exhibits??


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Yep all the big names should be there. I know sno-way is for sure, somewhere on the web there is a list of exibitors, Ill see if I can find it.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Heres the link:

http://s31.a2zinc.net/clients/ezlandscape/congress2008/public/ExhibitorList.aspx?&pagenum=7

Surprisingly I didn't find Boss or Western on the list unless they are under a differen't name. Did see Snowex and Sno-way though. And Whelen! Sweet.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## cet

Boss was there last year. It was 1 guy with 1 plow and a real small booth. It was the first time I got to see one. He demonstrated how the mount works.

This show is more for summer work. Drive products is there with some hydraulic salters and there are some neat multi purpose boxes for 4 season use but they were around $20,000.


----------



## Daner

Lynden-Jeff;480010 said:


> Heres the link:
> 
> http://s31.a2zinc.net/clients/ezlandscape/congress2008/public/ExhibitorList.aspx?&pagenum=7
> 
> Surprisingly I didn't find Boss or Western on the list unless they are under a differen't name. Did see Snowex and Sno-way though. And Whelen! Sweet.
> 
> Cheers
> Jeff


Hey Jeff...Western was there the last 2 yrs that I have gone...but beware there 1 shabby western Dealer In there...or they were there...he was up on hwy #6 Guelph.

Have fun guys and take your Camera.

I'm gona stay here and keep my eyes open for that big storm coming soon...after the bit of a breakwesport


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;480259 said:


> Hey Jeff...Western was there the last 2 yrs that I have gone...but beware there 1 shabby western Dealer In there...or they were there...he was up on hwy #6 Guelph.
> 
> Have fun guys and take your Camera.
> 
> I'm gona stay here and keep my eyes open for that big storm coming soon...after the bit of a breakwesport


Always the eternal optimistpayup


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Daner;480259 said:


> Hey Jeff...Western was there the last 2 yrs that I have gone...but beware there 1 shabby western Dealer In there...or they were there...he was up on hwy #6 Guelph.
> 
> Have fun guys and take your Camera.
> 
> I'm gona stay here and keep my eyes open for that big storm coming soon...after the bit of a breakwesport


Will do! Ill make sure I get a bunch of pics, also seems like something might be brewing for the weekend. lets cross our fingers!

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## STRONGARM

Jeff , What day are you going down to the show, I'm going on the 8th, I have to take my brother in-law to the airport anyway so it seems like the best day.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

STRONGARM;480500 said:


> Jeff , What day are you going down to the show, I'm going on the 8th, I have to take my brother in-law to the airport anyway so it seems like the best day.


Hey,

Im not going till the 9th, got some stuff to do on tuesday.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## STRONGARM

I don't think I'm going at all now, my bro in-law changed his flight to Thurs and I have appointments all day. We'll see


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

This weather is crazzy!!! A week ago in the deep freeze and today I was outside working in short sleaves!!! Tonight I look at NOAA with a TORNADO Watch in effect for the Western side of the state. My gut feeling is to get ready for somthing is brewing. It is a matter of time before we get hit with some insane BLIZZARD. For the last one was in 1978 almost 30years ago I think we are due.

At least the slate has been wiped clean, the piles have melted down, blades/trucks rechecked and ready to rock. At least we have had some time to rest and enjoy our families and catch up on some billing.payup

DAFF


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

With the lakes so warm if the sun, stars and moon aligned right im sure we could get a buttload of lake effect. Hopefully we get slammed atleast once more. 

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## heather lawn spray

But not tonite

13.3 at UW's automated reporting station @17:30 hrs

It will be back soooon enough


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Finally had a chance to winterize all the equiptment, about time lol.


----------



## musclecarboy

Phewww. The melt down will be over within 24h. I think I'll need to actually turn the heat on in my truck on Thursday. Snow please


----------



## Triple L

not lookin to bad... Off to the L.O. show  Heard it's pretty good this year purplebou


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I went for a few hours today. I was mostly interested in Corn Gluten, and there are alot of pricey options for it. I liked some of the newer equipment.

Has anyone bought a dump insert from Voth?


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;483076 said:


> I went for a few hours today. I was mostly interested in Corn Gluten, and there are alot of pricey options for it. I liked some of the newer equipment.
> 
> Has anyone bought a dump insert from Voth?


My buddy spreads bulk Corn Gluten. He gets the none pelletized stuff because it is muich cheaper. He buys it through the same place I buy all my farm inputs through. I think this will be his third year using it.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

What a good show, I was very pleased. Got some pics ill post up probably tomorow, picked my self up some Whelen TIR3's for $50 each, what a steal! All in all a great show.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Could I get any contact info from his supplier? I would really appriciate it. We are looking at switching over completly and bulk would be alot cheaper. How does he find it works?

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;483114 said:


> Could I get any contact info from his supplier? I would really appriciate it. We are looking at switching over completly and bulk would be alot cheaper. How does he find it works?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jon


It's going to cost you a beer! I sent you a PM.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

All of a sudden snow in the forcast for monday. Woo hoo


----------



## STRONGARM

looks like we're in for a change, snow starting mon . the 14 day looks like lot's of poss. snow

Now we drink beer and wait


----------



## doh

3"s here last night


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

So we may be able to ski at Blue Mountain soon?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Accuweather saying 3-6 inchs for us sunday to monday, be nice to unretire the plow from this warm spell. To bad my wings dont get here till thursday, just in time for a big weekend storm!


----------



## musclecarboy

Lynden-Jeff;485382 said:


> Accuweather saying 3-6 inchs for us sunday to monday, be nice to unretire the plow from this warm spell. To bad my wings dont get here till thursday, just in time for a big weekend storm!


I hope we get a good bit since I'm gettin my salt situation sorted out tomorrow. I also wouldn't mind the money since I have a few things I want to do to my truck (WVO conversion, new grille, paint, wheels, etc)


----------



## STRONGARM

I'm hearing 2-4cm tonight and 2-4 cm on Mon, could be a plow event. I'm going to the shop to check all the equipment


----------



## musclecarboy

Looks promising!


----------



## Daner

I'm not getten off my lawn chair just yet...Its still too nice out here...Look at that the sun Is comming out...whats all this talk about snow??

I'm gona clean up my truck...and maybe put a coat of wax on her
and maybe go to the wreakers and pick up a passenger seat...My gf allways complains...says It a wee bit hard on her bum...trying to hold on to my custom gas tank and reading my route map at the same time.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Isn't that typicial, always complaining even during quality together time!!! Actually in its day that was quite the machine. If it ran I'd try it out for a laugh.

DAFF


----------



## musclecarboy

Oh wow, the Weather Network predicts close to 10cm within 24h for Richmond Hill and area!! This is going to be a PITA though because its such a small amount spread over the whole day.


----------



## STRONGARM

It's just changing from rain to wet snow here, guess we'll wait and see


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Nearing a CM in Lynden. See if it stays on the pavement though, not as of yet. Temp is still falling.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I don't know if we will really get more then a salting, the temps are plus... I wouldn't mind if the leaves got covered though. Did anyone else get complaints that leaves were on the ground because of the late drop?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

About a CM on pavement here now, also saw a city plow with plow on salting so I guess they are expecting something. 

Cheers


----------



## schuitb

*slush*

Same 1 cm here in Waterdown,, roads are slushy and could use some salt.. still snowing fine light snow. Probably only a salting storm..

Back to watching at the window ledge


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

*Winter Of 77-78*

I've been looking around the internet at some long term weather patterns and came accross an interesting statement. An weather guy "Henry" from accuweather stated that the upcomming weather pattern reminded him of the one in 1978.

I can't remember that storm (BLIZZARD)very well for I was only 5-6. But I can remmber standing on the top of an massive snow drift that had a house under it!!!!
All I can tell is something is in the works, it has been way too many years since the last big one hit us. In fact everone is almost expecting summer like temps in Jan w/little or no snow for the whole winter. In fact The long term 14 day looks interesting and look at those temps tank!! Now we need the NAO to tank too..

Bring on the snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DAFF


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Any snow for anyone? It is still just rain here.


----------



## Daner

A good 2" on the ground here...just having a quick break and then i'm gone!
Yeeeehahhhhhhhh


----------



## STRONGARM

ended up with 99% rain here, just went and checked sites no salt required


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Still nothing but a little snow on the grass and rain all over the roads. Oshawa (where we have two condos) got a little more, but nothing to worry about yet. 1.5 cms so far there.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;486647 said:


> A good 2" on the ground here...just having a quick break and then i'm gone!
> Yeeeehahhhhhhhh


Same here, southern end is getting melt back. North west 8cm; SE about 3cm


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Yep,

Big flop here, only about an inch. The long range forcast is nuts, 9 days of snow in a row, and sharply changing temperatures. Will be interesting!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

When the temps start looking like they are going to go south we will salt, but so far no need. Even in Markham, nothing to worry about.

Question for you guys about Weather Network. Are they saying that 10-15cm will fall if you were to put a frozen glass on the ground and collect what had come down, or do they mean actual accumulation and just are terrible at forecasting?


----------



## Daner

Not to rub It In...But we got *7- 9 cm *here... E/C saying that there's more on the way.

Sitting right on 0 cel. right now

Some of the dirt lane ways were a pain...and some I skipped ...we need It to get colder.

From what I see...By the week end, things will look like winter again...the colder air mass will roll In...and we will all be back in the game again.

Just looking outside now and Its started snowing again


----------



## STRONGARM

What's everyone hearing about Thurs?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Hopefully nothing, I have court in the morning which I am not looking forward too.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Not a slip and fall I hope


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

No, some ******* from a job I did in the summer, screwed me on the money and now is trying to screw me for the entire job. Im not looking forward to it.


----------



## JD Dave

STRONGARM;486653 said:


> ended up with 99% rain here, just went and checked sites no salt required


Get up at 2am, drive around all night, for nothing Not even a skiff!! Got a good afternoon nap though!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Little salt here and there and we call it a day.


----------



## JD Dave

We salted everything, lets hope we get 10cm on Thurs. OK i'll take 5cm.


----------



## cet

Salted the last 2 nights in a row. It started snowing again this morning. Just stopping now.

I hope they don't run out of salt this year. We have spread almost as much as all of last year and the next 7 days look like a few more outings.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;487705 said:


> Salted the last 2 nights in a row. It started snowing again this morning. Just stopping now.
> 
> I hope they don't run out of salt this year. We have spread almost as much as all of last year and the next 7 days look like a few more outings.


Are you bragging or complaining?


----------



## cet

JD Dave;487723 said:


> Are you bragging or complaining?


Salting is the gravey job, but you know that. You can even drink coffee if you have an automatic.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;487726 said:


> Salting is the gravey job, but you know that. You can even drink coffee if you have an automatic.


I wish I had an automatic!:crying: Check out Alaska Boss's safety thread, funny stuff!!!!!


----------



## STRONGARM

it seems the snow for Thurs has changed to wet snow and periods of rain near lake ontario.High 3. Then flurries all weekend.


----------



## Triple L

I hoping for no more big events, I know all you guys are gonna hate me but.... Blew up my snowblower last week there, the whole drive system is totally screwed, no way of fixin it... Wonder if its from falling off the truck 3 times this year already ... Lookin for one of those little toro 37 pounder jobbies... I've heard lots of nice comments about those... Finding one is a whole nother story tho.. Any of you guys know where I might be able to find 2 of em... thanks


----------



## STRONGARM

Triple L;488489 said:


> I hoping for no more big events, I know all you guys are gonna hate me but.... Blew up my snowblower last week there, the whole drive system is totally screwed, no way of fixin it... Wonder if its from falling off the truck 3 times this year already ... Lookin for one of those little toro 37 pounder jobbies... I've heard lots of nice comments about those... Finding one is a whole nother story tho.. Any of you guys know where I might be able to find 2 of em... thanks


Call Vince at Windmill Power Equipment in Dundas 905-628-3055. Tell them what your looking for, there great to deal with.tymusic


----------



## Daner

Triple L;488489 said:


> I hoping for no more big events, I know all you guys are gonna hate me but.... Blew up my snowblower last week there, the whole drive system is totally screwed, no way of fixin it... Wonder if its from falling off the truck 3 times this year already ... Lookin for one of those little toro 37 pounder jobbies... I've heard lots of nice comments about those... Finding one is a whole nother story tho.. Any of you guys know where I might be able to find 2 of em... thanks


You could try Barry at Dickson Equipment...there In Burlington www.dicksonequipment.com There service and knowledge Is very good IMO

Ican remember using those little toros 25 years ago...there were easy to use...and load In the old pick up.

So whens all this snow coming that you guys are talking about??...Whats the 14 day say now??...Ok i'm being a smart a$$ again...One thing I can see for sure the temps are going to drop this week end...and that's what we need ...Not sunshine and beer...well maybe beer...But bring on the winter and lets put the equipment to work.


----------



## Triple L

hay thanks for the help guys... I phoned both of those guys, all sold out... Seems like nobody has any of those kickin around... Guess its back to the ol phone book... Someones gonna have atleast 1 kickin around... I hope


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Daner;488772 said:


> You could try Barry at Dickson Equipment...there In Burlington www.dicksonequipment.com There service and knowledge Is very good IMO
> 
> Ican remember using those little toros 25 years ago...there were easy to use...and load In the old pick up.
> 
> So whens all this snow coming that you guys are talking about??...Whats the 14 day say now??...Ok i'm being a smart a$$ again...One thing I can see for sure the temps are going to drop this week end...and that's what we need ...Not sunshine and beer...well maybe beer...But bring on the winter and lets put the equipment to work.


Go to windmill, NOT Barry! I can not stand dickson, scam artist and a half!


----------



## STRONGARM

Triple L;488844 said:


> hay thanks for the help guys... I phoned both of those guys, all sold out... Seems like nobody has any of those kickin around... Guess its back to the ol phone book... Someones gonna have atleast 1 kickin around... I hope


Let me check with one other guy I know, I will let you know on Thurs. What did Vince say?


----------



## Triple L

STRONGARM;489064 said:


> Let me check with one other guy I know, I will let you know on Thurs. What did Vince say?


Thanks alot bud, Vince wasnt available at the time, but the guy who awnsered said there were right sold out... I called a few other places and 1 had a great big single stage job that weighs like 80-90 lbs. Not really what I'm after, dont think I'll be able to get that one between the cab + salter.... Im really interested in that 37 pounder toro or something equivelent. Starting to think me and my dedicated side-walk guy are gonna have to tough out the rest of the winter...


----------



## snowinjoe

It just started snowing here. EC calls for 5cm. tonight but they also just put up a snow squall warning for 1km. north of town. lol I guess they have to draw the line somewhere. Squalls suck because you never know when they are going to start or end. Many nights we've had to start over because a squall dropped 2 inches in an hour. December was busy but not much since. We were out this week once but it was just an inch or so. I'm kinda gettin a bit bored but its about to start up again. With that big melt the lakes are going to stay open. Snow squalls for the month of February. I'm pretty sure this is my last winter plowing. :crying: My boss and I will have a talk at the end of the winter and that will be that. But plowing is in my blood now so I'll likley get a plow and just do some drives for extra cash. We'll see but in the mean time I'm gonna enjoy myself. wesport 

Daner- You don't drive a white dodge do ya, cause I passed one in north Guelph and thought of you. Is that your JD in the walmart parking lot? Also where does north Guelph end and Fergus begin? LOL


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Now that I got wings, I WANT SOME SNOW!!!!!!!


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;490367 said:


> Now that I got wings, I WANT SOME SNOW!!!!!!!


Now that you mention wings, I'm hungry!! It'll probably be just rain near the lake but I'm sure we'll get a salting in.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We are going to head around at 3am and give things a salt. I love that there isn't going to be much, but I hate that they cannot forecast anything anymore.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;490387 said:


> Now that you mention wings, I'm hungry!! It'll probably be just rain near the lake but I'm sure we'll get a salting in.


And nothing goes better with those wings then a beer.

I am still up waiting for the 2-4 cm. I give up, going to send the salt trucks, 4th time this week.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We are going to go back to bed. Above 0, light rain, and lots of wind. It should dry up by the time it gets colder in a few hours. Did anyone get snow?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

No snow here, only 0.01" rain followed by wind and massive cool down. A taste of things to come. Did go out and patch salt the pooling areas of water. 97% of lots clear but its the 3% of ice which will cost you $$$$$ (slip and fall). Learned my lesson, any chance of a icy patch or snow I check my lots daily!!! If I don't I can't sleep well, too woried about the what if??me

This season is turing out to be OK. 15 events so far and old man winter might be kicking it up a notch, bring on the white gold!!!payup To think we only have had 40cm of snow total, but lots of ice and wet slop!!!

DAFF


----------



## musclecarboy

Just put down some salt this morning. Looked like it was going to snow at about 10pm yesterday but started to rain and washed everything away. I'm not liking this 2.5 weeks without snow and avg temps over 0*C, COME ON SNOW!!


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;490825 said:


> We are going to go back to bed. Above 0, light rain, and lots of wind. It should dry up by the time it gets colder in a few hours. Did anyone get snow?


I hope this doesn't come back to haunt you. We salted black pavement. There is all ready black ice everywhere at 8:00 am this morning.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;490902 said:


> I hope this doesn't come back to haunt you. We salted black pavement. There is all ready black ice everywhere at 8:00 am this morning.


We salted basically everywhere at 4am, It's -4 now. Anyone gong to MonsterJam this weekend. My boys get pretty excited. You can get tickets for $15 in case anybody wants to go.


----------



## Daner

snowinjoe;


Daner- You don't drive a white dodge do ya said:


> Joe...No white dodge...and not sure where I left the JD ..N.Guelph Is around #24 and #25...LOL...I see what you mean
> 
> Roads are getting bad out there now with this Lake effect that has started...Like Joe has said the lake effect Is a tricky thing to forecast...If that wind keeps up going across the warm lakes...we could have a whole different forcast for the week end and todaytymusic
> Cheers
> Daner:waving:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Everything was dry for us. It rained lightly, was warm, then crazy wind, then the temps dropped. We drove around at 7am just to double check and everything was fine.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;490976 said:


> Everything was dry for us. It rained lightly, was warm, then crazy wind, then the temps dropped. We drove around at 7am just to double check and everything was fine.


That's great. It is nice when something works in our favour. One of my contracts is no salt until 1" of snow or freezing rain. We are salting 12 of those places right now. That's what happens when you let a suit tell every one how snow plowing works.


----------



## A Man

We got some serious freeze up this morning, really icy and then the flurries started, we had a heavy salt down at 4am but at 6am it still wasn't melting off fast enough. There was a top layer of granular snow on some lots that the salt wasn’t eating threw so we ended up bring in a few guys to quick plow off our most important clients, so they had the all so important black pavement when they arrived at 8am. Resalted the rest, ended up going threw over 12 ton this morning, ( I'm sure most of you go threw a lot more than that on a regular basis but were usually around 8-10 ton per apllication) Anyone else run into this?


----------



## heather lawn spray

A Man;491170 said:


> We got some serious freeze up this morning, really icy and then the flurries started, we had a heavy salt down at 4am but at 6am it still wasn't melting off fast enough. There was a top layer of granular snow on some lots that the salt wasn't eating threw so we ended up bring in a few guys to quick plow off our most important clients, so they had the all so important black pavement when they arrived at 8am. Resalted the rest, ended up going threw over 12 ton this morning, ( I'm sure most of you go threw a lot more than that on a regular basis but were usually around 8-10 ton per apllication) Anyone else run into this?


yup!

It got up to 0.7 degrees turned to slush and then the bottom fell out. About triple to 4 times standard salting rate


----------



## JD Dave

heather lawn spray;491237 said:


> yup!
> 
> It got up to 0.7 degrees turned to slush and then the bottom fell out. About triple to 4 times standard salting rate


So I guess your buying lunch and  then!


----------



## heather lawn spray

JD Dave;491255 said:


> So I guess your buying lunch and  then!


Noo,Noo Noo

I'm flat rate per season every time we go out on a mission it COSTS me money

I make money sitting at home getting drunk


----------



## A Man

Don't worry JD Dave, I'll get lunch and the beers, 80% of my stuff is by the ton, was a good morning in the end, I feel for you Heatherlawnspray, but I sure you were enjoying the warm start to Jan.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Just for anyone that hasn't noticed yet, we are having a get together for souther ontario snow plowers. Its in burlington, and there is more info in the thread, link is in my sig. Hope to see lots of you there.

Cheers


----------



## JD Dave

A Man;491301 said:


> Don't worry JD Dave, I'll get lunch and the beers, 80% of my stuff is by the ton, was a good morning in the end, I feel for you Heatherlawnspray, but I sure you were enjoying the warm start to Jan.


So you'll buy when it's snowing and Heather will buy when it's not snowing, perfect!!!!


----------



## STRONGARM

The weekend's looking almost clear for us, I don't know if I can handle all this ........................oh wait sure I can


----------



## doh

Frigid air is coming your way guys, -28 without the chill factor here, been this way for 4 days, the only problem is that it is too cold to snow.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Accuweather says 24 cm for monday night!


----------



## A Man

I'm new to using accuweather, but it is saying 21cm monday night, how accurate are they usually? I would love a nice fluffy 21cm.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

So far my buddy has made fun of me every time I went by it, but theweathernetwork is also saying snow for monday night/tuesday, so lets hope something happens.


----------



## heather lawn spray

A Man;491301 said:


> Don't worry JD Dave, I'll get lunch and the beers, 80% of my stuff is by the ton, was a good morning in the end, I feel for you Heatherlawnspray, but I sure you were enjoying the warm start to Jan.


OH yea!payup


----------



## heather lawn spray

A Man;491457 said:


> I'm new to using accuweather, but it is saying 21cm monday night, how accurate are they usually? I would love a nice fluffy 21cm.


We've got a new truck being bladed on Monday, Hope it's ready to go Monday night!


----------



## Triple L

Yikes! Man, my sidewalk guy is gonna hate me..... Sure hope its light N fluffy!!! Good stuff "heather lawn" things must be goin pretty good hay?


----------



## Daner

I wouldn't stay up all night waiting for all this snow...All I can see Is wind...dropping temps ,and a bit of lake effect...but who knows...It's going to be here sooner or later.

Don't forget to keep your riggins plugged in this week end.


----------



## Daner

heather lawn spray;491679 said:


> We've got a new truck being bladed on Monday, Hope it's ready to go Monday night!


Things are looking good...good for you Heather...make sure you post a pic here when you get your new riggins all set up.

Cheers

Daner.

Just check en out the weather, and they changed It again from this morning...we might be dropping some blades tomorrow...who knows.
Till then...I'm taken errrr cool:waving:


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Daner are you coming to the burlington meet?


----------



## A Man

Well these accuweather guys are still calling for that 10-20cm but I can't see it happening, I'll settle for at least 5cm, and that way heather will have the chance to scratch up his new blade. You get another 8'2"boss? I think you were one of the first guys in town running boss V blades, but then I probably don't remember that well since I was only 12 back then......haha I can only assume this snow will be really light due to the forcasted temps.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Well I was watching the weather network, it seems to be a fairly small system that will be enhanced by moisture off the Atlantic, but they lined it up as a direct hit on southern ON. Lets just hope they don't change it.


----------



## B&E snowplowing

*The Weather Network, EC, Accuweather*

I really don't think the weather men/gals could forcast snow in the middle of a blizzard.

We have been under a snow squall warning ALL day, and haven't seen one flake fall. I'm really starting to get p$$$ed.

The weather people should just run outside and see whats happening, then tell the public, at least it would be accurate.


----------



## Daner

Lynden-Jeff;492147 said:


> Daner are you coming to the burlington meet?


Hope I can be there...I gota check out the meet thread...when and where Is It being held??


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Boston Pizza around 4-5 pm in Burlington on Febuary first. Link is in my sig.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## heather lawn spray

A Man;492149 said:


> Well these accuweather guys are still calling for that 10-20cm but I can't see it happening, I'll settle for at least 5cm, and that way heather will have the chance to scratch up his new blade. You get another 8'2"boss? I think you were one of the first guys in town running boss V blades, but then I probably don't remember that well since I was only 12 back then......haha I can only assume this snow will be really light due to the forcasted temps.


*YOU REMEMBER THAT!?!* As far as I could tell it was about the third V plow in the county in '93
'New' truck
'06 K1500 shortbox 5.3 litre black
7'6" baby V-Boss
'the pocket truck' for doing 16 lots that are under 5 car spots each


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

B&E snowplowing;492358 said:


> I really don't think the weather men/gals could forcast snow in the middle of a blizzard.
> 
> We have been under a snow squall warning ALL day, and haven't seen one flake fall. I'm really starting to get p$$$ed.
> 
> The weather people should just run outside and see whats happening, then tell the public, at least it would be accurate.


I just got back from Blue Mountain and the only snow falling was chemical snow, and man did it freeze on my goggles fast.

I don't know how you guys do it up there, if is isn't snowing you are getting crazy drifts.


----------



## snowinjoe

Tonight will be our 3rd night out. Its been snowing on and off all day. Friday morning I was pushing in a spot between 2 cars when reverse went out of the tractor. I stopped a few inches from the fence.  I just about **** my pants. I called the boss and he called the dealer who sent a mechanic out. He couldn't do anything so we pulled it out and I drove to their shop. It turns out the transmission is gone. $10,000 without the labor. Ouch. The dealer has another tractor for us to use till the parts come in.


----------



## snowinjoe

That was quick!! There was maybe an inch on the ground when we started and another 1/2 or so during the night. I got to skip a few places because they are closed on Sundays. What are the odds that the boss's tractor would break down last night. The housing on the 3pt hitch is leaking and the blade wont stay up. The dealer we use only has one loaner tractor we can use and I'm using it. When my hydrostat(sp) is replaced then his tractor will go in for repair if it lasts that long. His repair should be under warranty as its only 1 yr old. He had the same thing happen when it only had a few hundred hours on it last year. The one I drive will cost him. Our dealers pretty decent so I'm sure the price will come down from the original quote. He's upgraded the equipment over the last few years so that this doesn't happen.

I'm off to bed.


----------



## Triple L

The people over at accuweather are out to lunch! naa, there out to brunch. lol. Where did this big snow go (20 cm), now there calling for a covering to an inch... I dont even think it'll snow atall... Last time I ever look at thier forcast again


----------



## heather lawn spray

Yea they were saying 20cm but in the same breath that the jet stream was splitting ie weakening it and that it would be a weak system. So what they were saying was correct depending on which half of the sentence you read. Oh well, back to the radar screen for me!


----------



## heather lawn spray

Chad 

Did you get a hold of Rick over at Schlichters yet?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Lets just hope it turns out to be something good. TWN still says something decent.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hi guys, 

Is it possible for some of you to edit your location so that instead of Southern Ontario is says your city or town and Ontario? I love knowing what is going on in the province, but have no clue where some of you are located.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## musclecarboy

This is crazy how the forcast changes so dramaticaly within as little as 12 hours. It gets a bit annoying. I think TWN puts something like 9 days of snow in a row on the 14-day outlook just to get people excited:realmad:


----------



## RAZOR

We had a extremely heavy band of snow go through Barrie at around 10:30 AM. We got 1-11/2 inches in about 15 minutes then the sun came out again. They were calling for snow all week-end but it seemed to be hitting just north of here. On radar you guy to to south might be getting some of this.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

-13 and I just started my truck w/o the block heater. Turned over in 3 seconds but man did it struggle. I think tonight I will be plugging her in.


----------



## Triple L

heather lawn spray;492711 said:


> Chad
> 
> Did you get a hold of Rick over at Schlichters yet?


No I didn't... Was busy cutting down trees all day yesterday... What a job, holy smokes! But I will defentially be giving him a call tomarrow... Thanks


----------



## Daner

RAZOR;492808 said:


> We had a extremely heavy band of snow go through Barrie at around 10:30 AM. We got 1-11/2 inches in about 15 minutes then the sun came out again. They were calling for snow all week-end but it seemed to be hitting just north of here. On radar you guy to to south might be getting some of this.


Hi Razor...I saw that line going across your area...It looks like It's slowly making It's way over to the south.

The W.N. still has there warning out for a possible squall event for this area...and the wind Is picking up a tad....*maybe this evening we will get hit*

Cheers


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am going to head out now, just a cm on the ground, but 2 inchs in Markham. Hoping to just salt.


----------



## STRONGARM

look like 2-4 cm Mon Eve and poss snow on tues-this is what env can is saying


----------



## MetDone20

I agree 2-4 inches for you seems like a good bet. Snow should start tommorow night into early Tuesday. Brief periods of moderate snows possible but looks like it will be quite light.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I was reading and apparently they dont know exactly what the storms going to do, or how much moisture it will draw in. I hope we get enough to test out the new wings!


----------



## musclecarboy

Where the HELL did this snow come from?? It was sunny and clear at 3 this aft!!


----------



## heather lawn spray

musclecarboy;493188 said:


> Where the HELL did this snow come from?? It was sunny and clear at 3 this aft!!


Welcome to the world of snowsqualls: not here one minute ago, hard blue and clear a few minutes later, and big white-out in-between


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Loads of Blowing*



heather lawn spray;493214 said:


> Welcome to the world of snowsqualls: not here one minute ago, hard blue and clear a few minutes later, and big white-out in-between


Loads of light snow dropping here all day, blowing about... might have 5CM now... lol... plowing it all tonight,,,,

Al


----------



## heather lawn spray

StratfordPusher;493370 said:


> Loads of light snow dropping here all day, blowing about... might have 5CM now... lol... plowing it all tonight,,,,
> 
> Al


Watched the squalling over Stratford all day figured you might be buried. We got maybe acentimetre of blowing snow all day


----------



## musclecarboy

Wow, I had fun getting up the 400 to my uncle's farm to fix the truck. IT WAS CLOSED!! These white outs are crazy!


----------



## Daner

*System headed our way*

Looks like we have a system heading In our direction...according to my calculations ...My weather guessser guess Is-------------------------------------------------------------> 5-10cm for south Wellington region

Anyone else wana take a wild shot guess...on how much If any...that you will get from this small system on Its way from the upper mid West?????

Cheers


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Last night was weird. We have places around Don Mills and Lawerence that got practically nothing, and Oshawa was just a salting. Places in Scarborough got between nothing and 3 inchs. Markham had crazy drifts in some spots and nothing in other spots. That was a wierd storm.

They are saying a little bit for Scarborough tomorrow and alot for Oshawa.. ah well.

Jon


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

It is snowing here in the hammer, somewhere between flurries and light snow, but theres enough to put a light coating. Let it snow!


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;493973 said:


> Looks like we have a system heading In our direction...according to my calculations ...My weather guessser guess Is-------------------------------------------------------------> 5-10cm for south Wellington region
> 
> Anyone else wana take a wild shot guess...on how much If any...that you will get from this small system on Its way from the upper mid West?????
> 
> Cheers


you're on

5-7cm Waterloo region


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/index_loop.php

Looks like a pretty decent storm heading almost directly east. I can't belive thats only going to give us 2-4 CM! Maybe for once, or for the 500th time they are wrong!


----------



## STRONGARM

Still only says 2-4 for us, over a long period.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

We have a good CM up here I guess just from lake effect. Anything down there?


----------



## heather lawn spray

Lynden-Jeff;494099 said:


> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/index_loop.php
> 
> Looks like a pretty decent storm heading almost directly east. I can't belive thats only going to give us 2-4 CM! Maybe for once, or for the 500th time they are wrong!


I agree with you on this

. . .unless it tracks north and out of the way


----------



## STRONGARM

we have a very light dusting here, what are you hearing for total acc


----------



## A Man

looks to me like it's running a little behind schedule. I need it to be here and done by 3am so we can sweep right in after get things cleaned up and salted by opening time so I look like a hero and can be home by 1pm for my nap..........haha, I'll take whatever we can get.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

STRONGARM;494153 said:


> we have a very light dusting here, what are you hearing for total acc


Same as you but it just doesn't look like it on the radar. Knowing the luck we have it will do one of these:


----------



## DeVries

You guy's noticed that to. Lately the storms seem to go either north or south of us. I have emailed the weather network before and asked them the same thing but I never got a response.We have just a dusting of snow here now, and they are just calling for 2-4 cm's overnight into tomorrow. Wait and see I guess.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Check Intellicast's & Enviro's radar, this things already starting to 'come apart' over Michigan. It's movin' at a pretty good speed, so lots of blowing snow to come


----------



## musclecarboy

Hello snow wesport


----------



## Daner

*I Told yaa so...I told yaa so*

payup-------->

Nice fluffy stuff too...gota like It ------>http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WSO

Cheers


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Well that was an annoying amount of snow. Some salting and plowing atleast.

Cheers


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;495298 said:


> Well that was an annoying amount of snow. Some salting and plowing atleast.
> 
> Cheers


I was happy with it. It really warmed up and the salt did the trick. Better then nothing.


----------



## Daner

I just got back 11 HRS of plowing non stop...at one time i could hardly see It looked like a thunder storm.
Be back out In th am for a few clean ups


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

One thing I noticed is the roads were icier then ive ever seen them. So many accidents, traffic in burlington was absolutly botched at rush hour, and every intersection had a rear ending. Crazy!


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;495337 said:


> I just got back 11 HRS of plowing non stop...at one time i could hardly see It looked like a thunder storm.
> Be back out In th am for a few clean ups


good solid 10 cm's ground to a halt at about 4:00 pm


----------



## sonicblue2003

Calling for 1-3"for us, in the banana belt ,later on today. Here's to hoping.


----------



## poncho62

*Just started again here.....We have had about 25cm over the last 2 days........No bananas growing here..........tymusic*


----------



## heather lawn spray

poncho62;495507 said:


> *Just started again here.....We have had about 25cm over the last 2 days........No bananas growing here..........tymusic*


Maybe that 2 to 4 cm forecast should have left out the 'to' (24 cm)


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;494621 said:


> payup-------->
> 
> Nice fluffy stuff too...gota like It ------>http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WSO
> 
> Cheers


now, now. . . don't go being a gracious winner on us

So, your giving up plowing to get a _real _ job as a weather forecaster?


----------



## Daner

:


heather lawn spray;495517 said:


> now, now. . . don't go being a gracious winner on us
> 
> So, your giving up plowing to get a _real _ job as a weather forecaster?


Hee Hee Hee...Dan Dan the weather man:salute: LOL.. With his new weather forecast hat on------------->

Heather...there's gota be a good solid 10cm on the ground...I was hitting drifts 30cm deep.

not sure how much the south end got...But there's more to come...a mixed bag today anyway...Back to the radar.

Cheers


----------



## Triple L

wish I was back at home yesterday pushin snow..... but what am I doin.... pushin pencil instead :realmad: atleast we got a little snow up in Niagara here, got to have some fun with the truck up here doin donuts and stuff, meanwhile all my guys are back at home havin a blast... school sucks!!!! Only 13 or so more weeks.....


----------



## poncho62

heather lawn spray;495517 said:


> now, now. . . don't go being a gracious winner on us.
> 
> So, your giving up plowing to get a _real _ job as a weather forecaster?


*The forecast tonight...............Dark.....with widely scattered light in the morning.............*


----------



## heather lawn spray

poncho62;495660 said:


> *The forecast tonight...............Dark.....with widely scattered light in the morning.............*


noo, noo, noo

with 30% widely scattered light in the morning

then

when the sun rises you can say 'I told you so'

& when it doesn't rise you can also say 'I told you so' 

You're never wrong and can keep your job as a forecaster


----------



## Daner

poncho62;495660 said:


> *The forecast tonight...............Dark.....with widely scattered light in the morning.............*


Now Poncho...Don't you go taking my new job away from me ...my thumb has been getting sore from all the plowing i've been doing...and I need a break...So now I can use my fingure and stick It out the window ...and get the 14 Day forcast:waving: LOL.....


----------



## sonicblue2003

poncho62;495660 said:


> *The forecast tonight...............Dark.....with widely scattered light in the morning.............*


I call BS on this prediction... It's been a full moon so it will be partly dark..


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;495583 said:


> wish I was back at home yesterday pushin snow..... but what am I doin.... pushin pencil instead :realmad: atleast we got a little snow up in Niagara here, got to have some fun with the truck up here doin donuts and stuff, meanwhile all my guys are back at home havin a blast... school sucks!!!! Only 13 or so more weeks.....


Hang on there

:waving:

Soon you'll be back to the smells of gas, grass and sitting on your . . .

lawnmowerpayup


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;495682 said:


> Now Poncho...Don't you go taking my new job away from me ...my thumb has been getting sore from all the plowing i've been doing...and I need a break...So now I can use my fingure and stick It out the window ...and get the 14 Day forcast:waving: LOL.....


Momma

what's a

fingure?

Is that what daddy gave to the policeman after he gave him a ticket?


----------



## Daner

heather lawn spray;495689 said:


> Momma
> 
> what's a
> 
> fingure?
> 
> Is that what daddy gave to the policeman after he gave him a ticket?


Hahhhhh...That fingure Is for pooking ole Daner In the ribs...LOL...yaa got me there Heather...now I owe you a cold onewesport

anyway hows our weather looking boys?? maybe some snow and mild temps for the week end??? what do yaaal think>>>>>?


----------



## Triple L

Im thinkin some snow this weekend for somereason... just feelin it... see if my weather hat  works.... hahaha


----------



## cet

Daner;497165 said:


> Hahhhhh...That fingure Is for pooking ole Daner In the ribs...LOL...yaa got me there Heather...now I owe you a cold onewesport
> 
> anyway hows our weather looking boys?? maybe some snow and mild temps for the week end??? what do yaaal think>>>>>?


Hoping for the mild temps. I have a few places that are packed pretty bad. Stupid contract where they are trying to save money. Nobody is calling but we look like we have never plowed snow.LOL


----------



## heather lawn spray

Hey Daner

Comfort Inn at at #7 and Silver creek is looking for a new plowman. Their last one abandoned them Jan 3 We went over today with a baby Bobcat and a V-Boss'd Chevy and cleaned them out wall-to wall in and hour and a half. Any where near your operating territory?


----------



## Triple L

heather lawn spray;497311 said:


> Hey Daner
> 
> Comfort Inn at at #7 and Silver creek is looking for a new plowman. Their last one abandoned them Jan 3 We went over today with a baby Bobcat and a V-Boss'd Chevy and cleaned them out wall-to wall in and hour and a half. Any where near your operating territory?


u just gotta wonder... why he abandoned them... I know I already stopped my services on 1 property... its all about the dollar dollar bills ya'll


----------



## doh

Triple L;497184 said:


> Im thinkin some snow this weekend for somereason... just feelin it... see if my weather hat  works.... hahaha


Planned for us this weekend, you may have to wait for rain on Tuesday


----------



## Daner

*Run away plow guys*

heather: that comfort Inn was not mine...That's just awful that they took off like that...did they say anything about a fingure being thrown at them...just wondering...there's a lot of that going around these days...hee hee hee


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;497801 said:


> heather: that comfort Inn was not mine...That's just awful that they took off like that...did they say anything about a fingure being thrown at them...just wondering...there's a lot of that going around these days...hee hee hee


They're out of our operating territory, we just went to help them on our off day

Do you want them?

Are you fully booked?

An hour with a V-blade truck would take itpayup


----------



## Daner

heather: Thanks... but yes I'm booked


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

So any predictions on the system headed for tuesday/wednesday? Looks like it could be something good!


----------



## musclecarboy

Lynden-Jeff;498236 said:


> So any predictions on the system headed for tuesday/wednesday? Looks like it could be something good!


Haven't heard anything. Hopefully its pretty good.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

That arrow is almost landing on my front door step. SNOW!!!


----------



## A Man

hey guys, just wondering how you're handling the snow right now, I have some guys out salting some places and doing walks right now but since more than half my properites are per visit and many of them are not open right now, I have the option to salt right now, and likely again in the morning, or I can wait and possibly get to plow some of them tomorrow followed by a salting. Just curious how you guys are handling it?


----------



## Daner

A Man;498739 said:


> hey guys, just wondering how you're handling the snow right now, I have some guys out salting some places and doing walks right now but since more than half my properites are per visit and many of them are not open right now, I have the option to salt right now, and likely again in the morning, or I can wait and possibly get to plow some of them tomorrow followed by a salting. Just curious how you guys are handling it?


00

Hard to say right now how much snow we will get today and tonight...Its snowing now and E.C. Is calling for just 2 cm...Its a waste to lay salt down if there closed today...then end up plowing It all up tomorrow night...too early to tell


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Im just going to salt in the morning if it freezes, I have a feeling it will dry right up.


----------



## A Man

I just got back in after checking a few places and touching up a few more, I have a feeling if this keeps up we will be plowing tomorrow, almost enough to plow now, but it is really light snow, salt might do the trick, to soon to tell.


----------



## Daner

Lynden-Jeff;498649 said:


> That arrow is almost landing on my front door step. SNOW!!!


Jeff....Lets keep a eye on that system that you spotted...shes a long ways away...but by the looks of It Its going to bring some moisture up here...and like you say...It Is right at your door step.

we still have lite snow ...but not much of It maybe 2cm...It seems to be hanging around...on the radar...looking up to the sky shes not blue...that's a good thing...some of us will be plowing In the AM.

A good snowfall would be good any day now...were duewesport


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Still snowing here now too. I dont have my plow, and I dont plan on driving to burlington to get it. Hopefully salt will just nock it down at 12-1am.


----------



## Triple L

yup we defentially got enough to plow right now... looks like my weather hat>>>  works pretty good... Go figure, just when my skid-steer guy decideds he has to go up to sudbery for a week... So its me in the ol Komatsu all day tomarrow :realmad::realmad:... Taker easy guys, happy and safe plowing tomarrow... Im out


----------



## musclecarboy

Hmm... all we got was the slightest sprinkle. Looks like another salt event....


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I went to salt and there was 3" in the lot so I had to drive all the way to burlington to get my plow. Did some other properties while I was at it, but I can not STAND the crappy weather network. They say TRACE amounts, 3 inches isn't trace!!!!!!!!


----------



## JD Dave

We had to plow too! Started spreading salt but there was at least an 1.5 - 2"'s. So I called everyone in and we scraped everything off. Most of the tractors hadn't ran since New Years, so I was happy everthing started. Well looks like the next storm is just going to run down the drain on it's own.:crying:


----------



## doh

Hec* even we are suppose to get ice turning to rain tomorrow, then back to -25 degress by Weds.


----------



## Daner

The cold and the warm temps are clashing ...with moisture from the south great Lakes...5- 7 cm on the ground...and still falling...Plowing herepayup


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Finished here this morning. All my lots are wet but snow free and salted. Lets see what tuesday brings.


----------



## Daner

*Break Time*



Lynden-Jeff;499566 said:


> Finished here this morning. All my lots are wet but snow free and salted. Lets see what tuesday brings.


All I can see Is Rain for Tuesday in this neck of the woods...but not a big down pour...then the freeze up on Wed....later on after that, I can see us getting some of the out west weather headed our way....It's just a mater of time


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Well accuweather says 8-15 cm of snow for wednesday night and 30 cm for thursday night! Looks like our meet might be post poned, everybody stay tuned.

Cheers


----------



## sonicblue2003

Our local weather guessers are warning us about a major storm for Friday. Saying around a 7" event. Thats somewhat major for our neck of the woods.
I hope that they are right. But we still get to deal with 46deg and rain for Tuesday and then the bottom falls out again on Wed.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Finally a break in th eaction. Down here it's been all small stuff for the last few days. Most clients are Zero tollerance for the white stuff, which has been a chalage for the temps have been sooo cold.

The future forcasts are all over the charts. All I know is that someone is going to get pounded!!! For the 10.5 day GFS models show 3-4 BIG events. Each with 1.00"+++ of liquid. Add the 10:1 or 20:1 expansion ratios = lots of snow.


----------



## cet

Well we got the freezing rain again. It was not as warm as they thought it was going to be a 7am. I am glad I sent the salters before it even started. The driving is much easier.


----------



## sonicblue2003

I just checked accuweather and they posted 20-30 cm for Windsor for Thursday night..


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Yep friday is gonna be a duzzy. I wonder how much flash freeze we will get tonight. Anyone going to the Landscape Ontario seminar on thursday in Burlington?

Cheers


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;501665 said:


> Yep friday is gonna be a duzzy. I wonder how much flash freeze we will get tonight. Anyone going to the Landscape Ontario seminar on thursday in Burlington?
> 
> Cheers


I love snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Let's hope for 6", right CET!


----------



## musclecarboy

Flash freeze warnings, salt will be going down for the 2nd time in 2 days.


----------



## Daner

*From one extreme to the next*

Time to baton down the hatches...Looks like the calm before the storm...all the big doors are closed up here...B.P. Is dropping off and our cold front Is moving In..the ground will freeze solid...and Snow will follow the rain...with the windchill It's going to be wild out there. I think Its a flip the coin kinda thing on just how much we will get...and where.

the drifting should be good with this wind...Fri. looks like snow as well...gear up the plows boys...Its time to get back at Itwesport


----------



## STRONGARM

looks like a salt for Wen morning, and poss snow 10cm on Fri...I'm not holding my breath


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

For TO I think we will only be getting a salting in. It is going to happen around 4am they are saying. I am hoping the wind dries things up fast before they freeze up to much. 

Friday they are saying between 10-20 depending on who you listen to. It will be heavy as well.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;501695 said:


> I love snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Let's hope for 6", right CET!


I thought you wanted a storm. 6" is just a dusting. At least it is coming on a Friday.

11 weeks today. Booked the golf holiday today, leaving on the 14th.


----------



## doh

Deep freeze in this part of Ontario, -18F/-46F with the wind chill. Going to -25F/-53F windchill by morning


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Well im off to bed, going to wake up early and check out the roads. No wind here, also 2.8C. See how it is in the morning.


----------



## 26543

Currently 2c here in Elliot lake going down to -17c tonight, hpoing for some snow with that


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

At 1:00AM temp =35.6 @ 1:06AM temp 30.1 I'd say that is a cold front. Wind of the front hits like a freight train. Things are drying V good due to the high winds, although adding the snow squalls behind the front will mean trouble. Even at an inch of snow with the wind, and the low temps salt is going to be interesting tot put down. THIS is one mean cold front!!! Maybe a hint of what is to come on Thurs/Fri. If it isn't bolted down it's going to fly away.

DAFF


----------



## heather lawn spray

Kitchener
drop 3.3C from 2:15 to 3:15 8.3 down to 5

rain starting to let up 

wind up, gust 75 Km


----------



## Triple L

just looked at accuweather, I dont think we are gettin any serious snow on friday... They already pushed it up from thursday night to friday and dropped it down to 8-15 for 18+ before... by the time tomarrow comes it will be a coating to an inch... maby i'll be wrong... lets hope so!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

So is it icy out there? The winds are fierce, im not looking forward to going out lol


----------



## STRONGARM

Lynden-Jeff;502301 said:


> So is it icy out there? The winds are fierce, im not looking forward to going out lol


We just left to do a light salt and check walks, more wind than anything. 
What are you hearing about Fri?


----------



## DeVries

Just sent salt crew out to check sites and spot salt. Some light flurries not much else.


----------



## musclecarboy

Salting the sidewalks is nuts. On any unprotected areas, you'd throw down the salt and it would travel 10 feet sideways before landing. Accu weather also pushed the snow from thurs night to all friday. Lets see what the update is as today wears on....


----------



## snowinjoe

Thats nasty out there. The boss is out sanding, I'm on call but I don't see a lot of accumulation out there. At times we're in complete white out. Many branches are down. I called the school to let them know my daughter is sick and they told me they just closed the school for the day. I live on Hwy 6 and I think they'll close the highway soon.


----------



## Daner

*White out conditions*

Getting hammered with the wind here...hydro wires coming down...trees down...part of the steel roof on my barn Is flapping...antenna on shop roof snapped off and It -10cel.
Not much snow ,Its all blowing down to Toronto by now.

Fri: Looks like wide spread snow for ON. to me...starting Thurs. Night...then Into Fri


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We did a full salting, even though we really didn't need to. When we went out everything was wet and warm at 4:30, but I guess the crazy winds took care of it and there really wasn't much ice anywhere except my own driveway of course... Ah well. We have mostly salt included, so we don't love salting. See you guys friday or next friday.


----------



## musclecarboy

Accu upped their forecast for Richmond Hill. Its now 20-30cm. Get Ready!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

STRONGARM;502304 said:


> We just left to do a light salt and check walks, more wind than anything.
> What are you hearing about Fri?


I heard 15-20 but that was yesterday. I hope its pushed off to friday, I got a seminar all day tomorow. Storms that end in the evening are the best, gives me all afternoon and all night to clear it.

Cheers


----------



## JD Dave

Well boys, I just watched CTV news and Dave Devall said they just up the snow totals to 20-30 for the Toronto area!!!!:bluebounc I'm pretty happy right now. I hope it materializes.


----------



## STRONGARM

There still saying 15cm or so for us, but now a poss of ice pellets,and maybe even rain in the afternoon.......and the waiting begins.......


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Yep, we are almost all ready, just need to hook up the plow. Today should go fast, got that seminar till 4.


----------



## JD Dave

City TV is is saying 15-20cm with a possibility of up to 30cm and environment canada is saying 2cm tonight and 15cm on Friday. I guess we'll see, really hoping for 30 cm.


----------



## cet

I think this one is going to be heavy. Temp for Friday, high -1. School is out Friday so that should help me. Nothing like plowing 20cm that has been driven on all day.


----------



## 26543

We were at a numbing -28c last night got the snow we needed though


----------



## A Man

JD Dave, you want 30cm? I mean that would be really cool but don't you have all seasonal contacts? I'm not sure I've seen that much in my 5 year career but it sure would be fun. The best part of that much snow would be to differentiate the boys from the men! I'm sure well run business won't have any problems but I can only imagine how many overextended company's will get the axe especially during a daytime snow fall. JMO I've never really been tested with that much snow but I do know we can clear 15cm from all our properties every 4 hours. Let's hope it's a big one!


----------



## Daner

*Fri. Mini Snow Storm*

Brewing up from good ole texaswesport
Windsor, Ont.... 12-20 cm of snow Thursday night and Friday
London, Ont.... 15-22 cm
Hamilton, Ont.... 14-20 cm (a little sleet possible)
St. Catharines, Ont.... 10-17 cm (some sleet or freezing rain possible)
Toronto, Ont.... 15-25 cm 
Barrie, Ont.... 18-27 cm
Owen Sound, Ont.... 10-18 cm
Bracebridge, Ont.... 12-20 cm
North Bay, Ont.... 8-12 cm
Sudbury, Ont.... 4-8 cm
Peterborough, Ont.... 14-22 cm
Kingston, Ont.... 12-22 cm (possible sleet briefly) Friday
Looks like It going to start late tonight or early fri. Morning...Looks like we all will be plowing this time
Guelph ,Ont.....40-90 cm Cheers <--------just kiden on this one


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am really hoping that we will have nothing until after 7am, and it all stops by noon... not at all likely. I just hope that we can have things looking decent by 5 pm. I hate it when the timing isn't ideal. I love plowing at night.


----------



## cet

Daner;503665 said:


> Brewing up from good ole texaswesport
> Windsor, Ont.... 12-20 cm of snow Thursday night and Friday
> London, Ont.... 15-22 cm
> Hamilton, Ont.... 14-20 cm (a little sleet possible)
> St. Catharines, Ont.... 10-17 cm (some sleet or freezing rain possible)
> Toronto, Ont.... 15-25 cm
> Barrie, Ont.... 18-27 cm
> Owen Sound, Ont.... 10-18 cm
> Bracebridge, Ont.... 12-20 cm
> North Bay, Ont.... 8-12 cm
> Sudbury, Ont.... 4-8 cm
> Peterborough, Ont.... 14-22 cm
> Kingston, Ont.... 12-22 cm (possible sleet briefly) Friday
> Looks like It going to start late tonight or early fri. Morning...Looks like we all will be plowing this time
> Guelph ,Ont.....40-90 cm Cheers <--------just kiden on this one


You are full of good news, nothing for Newmarket, maybe I will go and help JD Dave out then.

I think 30cm will be a handfull for most of us. I bid full runs for 10 cm and anything over that is a handfull. For me atleast it is the weekend.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;503693 said:


> You are full of good news, nothing for Newmarket, maybe I will go and help JD Dave out then.
> 
> I think 30cm will be a handfull for most of us. I bid full runs for 10 cm and anything over that is a handfull. For me atleast it is the weekend.


If you send me your resume, I'll look it over and get back to you.


----------



## Daner

Cet...Newmarkert Is going to get hammered...Envy Ca has upgraded now to a warning ! so get your plow on with the wings


----------



## cet

I'm ready. Truck is full of fuel and the windows are washed. Plow is mounted but wings are in the back. Ballast is loaded and I even have the hand shovel back there. Now a good dinner, hang out on here for a bit and then to sleep. These are the easy ones, you know you are going. It is the sit on the fence crap that I hate. All the brokers phone like I know more then the weather man.


----------



## JD Dave

A Man;503542 said:


> JD Dave, you want 30cm? I mean that would be really cool but don't you have all seasonal contacts? I'm not sure I've seen that much in my 5 year career but it sure would be fun. The best part of that much snow would be to differentiate the boys from the men! I'm sure well run business won't have any problems but I can only imagine how many overextended company's will get the axe especially during a daytime snow fall. JMO I've never really been tested with that much snow but I do know we can clear 15cm from all our properties every 4 hours. Let's hope it's a big one!


It sure separates the men from the boys. I wouldn't mind 30 cm on Fri and another 30 on Saturday. Snow is our friend, plus once our contracts go over so many cm's it's all extra money. Bring it on, I will have problems too but it will be worth it in the end. Forget the little one's, I want the big one's. Sorry I get a little excited when it's suppose to snow alot. Been out basically every storm for 18 years and the big one's are what keep me coming back for more.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;503734 said:


> I'm ready. Truck is full of fuel and the windows are washed. Plow is mounted but wings are in the back. Ballast is loaded and I even have the hand shovel back there. Now a good dinner, hang out on here for a bit and then to sleep. These are the easy ones, you know you are going. It is the sit on the fence crap that I hate. All the brokers phone like I know more then the weather man.


This thing you call a shovel, does it have a wheel on it?


----------



## Daner

*My new Riggens*

I'm bringen In the big rig for this stormwesportxysport


----------



## cet

JD Dave;503746 said:


> This thing you call a shovel, does it have a wheel on it?


I know your to young to know what a shovel is. Try Google.


----------



## sonicblue2003

Looks like were gonna be in for a doozy! Everybody watch out for the morons that need to get their coffee and paper in the morning. You know the ones... their stuck at the stop signs!
Good luck to all and be safe.


----------



## Daner

Hey Sonic...any flakes falling yet...I can see It on the radar right on your door step


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

About 1:00PM The Weather Network was calling for 25-30cm around these parts. Tonight they brought it down a notch with 10-15cm with 5-10mm freezing rain.:crying: My self I can hardly rememer the BIG DADDY of 1978, perhaps this may be a repeat. For the entire season they have been getting it all wrond call for lots and getting nothing, could you emagine calling for 25-30cm and getting 48.5cm. That would be super cool.payuppayuppayup

DAFF


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Not yet those flakes are in the upper atmosphere and not hitting the ground. Can't think of the proper term. The Humidity level is only 69% the lower atmosphere will need to moisten up more. Will post again as soon the white stuff is falling.


----------



## JD Dave

DAFFMOBILEWASH;503838 said:


> About 1:00PM The Weather Network was calling for 25-30cm around these parts. Tonight they brought it down a notch with 10-15cm with 5-10mm freezing rain.:crying: My self I can hardly rememer the BIG DADDY of 1978, perhaps this may be a repeat. For the entire season they have been getting it all wrond call for lots and getting nothing, could you emagine calling for 25-30cm and getting 48.5cm. That would be super cool.payuppayuppayup
> 
> DAFF


I'm in for 48.5 cm!!! I'll ask the big guy for a favour, I've been really good lately so he might just deliver,


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Panhandle Hook
Low pressure systems that originate in the panhandle region of Texas and Oklahoma which initially move east and then "hook" or recurve more northeast toward the upper Midwest or Great Lakes region. In winter, these systems usually deposit heavy snows north of their surface track. Thunderstorms may be found south of the track.

*BRING ON THE THUNDER SNOW!!!!*


----------



## JD Dave

Two more beers and I'm going to bed, I missed my nap today, so I would be able to go to bed early.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Just got in and all ready to go. Atleast we will get a good sleep tonight. About time we got some snow!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Some info:


----------



## toby4492

Everybody have fun making the payuppayup and stay safe. JD I was just ready to join you for a  and it's  time for ya.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Hey Danner, how is the new tranny in your truck holding out??


----------



## ricothunder

any of you guys plow the hamilton area


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

ricothunder;503874 said:


> any of you guys plow the hamilton area


Yep, west Mountin/Ancaster and 1 property on Barton and Parkdale. Rest is in Burlington.


----------



## STRONGARM

25-35cm......it keeps getting upgraded , hope everyones ready. I just have to put my plow on, all the rest are ready. 

We hope to be done by kick off


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;503665 said:


> Brewing up from good ole texaswesport
> Windsor, Ont.... 12-20 cm of snow Thursday night and Friday
> London, Ont.... 15-22 cm
> Hamilton, Ont.... 14-20 cm (a little sleet possible)
> St. Catharines, Ont.... 10-17 cm (some sleet or freezing rain possible)
> Toronto, Ont.... 15-25 cm
> Barrie, Ont.... 18-27 cm
> Owen Sound, Ont.... 10-18 cm
> Bracebridge, Ont.... 12-20 cm
> North Bay, Ont.... 8-12 cm
> Sudbury, Ont.... 4-8 cm
> Peterborough, Ont.... 14-22 cm
> Kingston, Ont.... 12-22 cm (possible sleet briefly) Friday
> Looks like It going to start late tonight or early fri. Morning...Looks like we all will be plowing this time
> Guelph ,Ont.....40-90 cm Cheers <--------just kiden on this one


Does this mean Kitchener isn't going to get any snow:crying:?


----------



## JD Dave

toby4492;503871 said:


> Everybody have fun making the payup and stay safe. JD I was just ready to join you for a  and it's  time for ya.


Thanks, one more beer and it's . I'm not responsible for anything I say from now on, I'm a little tipsy!:


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;503747 said:


> I'm bringen In the big rig for this stormwesportxysport


look ma, a dump truck on roller skates!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

STRONGARM;503887 said:


> 25-35cm......it keeps getting upgraded , hope everyones ready. I just have to put my plow on, all the rest are ready.
> 
> We hope to be done by kick off


Noticed that, can't wait, going to push some serious snow with these wings.


----------



## sonicblue2003

I was just out side and you can feel the light snow but not really see it... real grainy type of feel on your face. There is and old saying that my grandfather told me...
Little Snow, Big snow.... Big Snow, Little snow (The smaller the snow flakes the more inches you will get) The bigger the flakes the less inches you will get.
These seem pretty small...


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Woo wee


----------



## toby4492

Lynden-Jeff;503914 said:


> Noticed that, can't wait, going to push some serious snow with these wings.


Jeff- Don't forget to shoot some video of the wings when you get a chance. I am interested in seeing them in action and hearing your thoughts once you have used them. tymusic


----------



## JD Dave

sonicblue2003;503938 said:


> I was just out side and you can feel the light snow but not really see it... real grainy type of feel on your face. There is and old saying that my grandfather told me...
> Little Snow, Big snow.... Big Snow, Little snow (The smaller the snow flakes the more inches you will get) The bigger the flakes the less inches you will get.
> These seem pretty small...


Funny, I tell my wife the same thing!


----------



## sonicblue2003

^^^^ Oh thats gonna leave a mark!!!payup


----------



## JD Dave

toby4492;503944 said:


> Jeff- Don't forget to shoot some video of the wings when you get a chance. I am interested in seeing them in action and hearing your thoughts once you have used them. tymusic


This isn't the Snoway thread, move on please!


----------



## sonicblue2003

Lmao @ Jd


----------



## JD Dave

sonicblue2003;503952 said:


> Lmao @ Jd :d:d:d


Thanks, I think I'm pretty funny too!


----------



## sonicblue2003

Oh Yea... your a real mushroom...........A real Fun-gi......... lol


----------



## sonicblue2003

Damn!!! See what snow deprivation does to oneself???? 
BRING ON THE SNOW


----------



## toby4492

JD Dave;503947 said:


> This isn't the Snoway thread, move on please!


----------



## heather lawn spray

The crews are all briefed

. . . the hardware is ready for action

. . . and everybody is on the forum killing time and watching the radar screens:waving:


----------



## JD Dave

heather lawn spray;503982 said:


> The crews are all briefed
> 
> . . . the hardware is ready for action
> 
> . . . and everybody is on the forum killing time and watching the radar screens:waving:


We should be in bed!!


----------



## STRONGARM

This one looks big, I'm sure glad I got my gmc back from the body shop today.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

STRONGARM;504005 said:


> This one looks big, I'm sure glad I got my gmc back from the body shop today.


Does it look Like new?


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;504009 said:


> Does it look Like new?


It's going to be hard to tell in the morning! They will all be white.


----------



## STRONGARM

Lynden-Jeff;504009 said:


> Does it look Like new?


It should it was there for a month, but ya it looks good. I have to wait untill next week to get my logo done though.

Do you know any one looking for a truck, I'm getting rid of my Ford??


----------



## JD Dave

toby4492;503966 said:


>


Don't take it personally!


----------



## heather lawn spray

JD Dave;503996 said:


> We should be in bed!!


yea , but you're not. You can't unwind and sleep can you?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

STRONGARM;504015 said:


> It should it was there for a month, but ya it looks good. I have to wait untill next week to get my logo done though.
> 
> Do you know any one looking for a truck, I'm getting rid of my Ford??


Really how come! I will keep my eye open, not really sure of anyone at the moment.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am going to hit the sack... It better come late. I am not liking the chance of freezing rain.


----------



## JD Dave

heather lawn spray;504035 said:


> yea , but you're not. You can't unwind and sleep can you?


Hey, leave me out of this!


----------



## musclecarboy

Ooooo baby lets get ready!! Looks like it's coming late so I won't have to start until 6 or 7am xysport


----------



## JD Dave

OK, you talked me into it! One more beer!!


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;504126 said:



> Ooooo baby lets get ready!! Looks like it's coming late so I won't have to start until 6 or 7am xysport


I'm glad you are looking forward to it. It might be a long one.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;504141 said:


> I'm glad you are looking forward to it. It might be a long one.


Isn't it past your bed time!!


----------



## cet

JD Dave;504146 said:


> Isn't it past your bed time!!


It is but I am so excited I just can't sleep. It's like Christmas all over again.


----------



## A Man

JD Dave;503741 said:


> It sure separates the men from the boys. I wouldn't mind 30 cm on Fri and another 30 on Saturday. Snow is our friend, plus once our contracts go over so many cm's it's all extra money. Bring it on, I will have problems too but it will be worth it in the end. Forget the little one's, I want the big one's. Sorry I get a little excited when it's suppose to snow alot. Been out basically every storm for 18 years and the big one's are what keep me coming back for more.


I keep an extra backhoe parked at our biggest property with a 12 foot box scraper, hopefully I might actually get to use it this year. I couldn't agree more, I love the big ones, well I think I do, never really had a really big one, but tonight just might be the night...............


----------



## musclecarboy

I think that crazy melt-down week made everyone go insane!! Don't worry, its only hours away


----------



## JD Dave

A Man;504151 said:


> I keep an extra backhoe parked at our biggest property with a 12 foot box scraper, hopefully I might actually get to use it this year. I couldn't agree more, I love the big ones, well I think I do, never really had a really big one, but tonight just might be the night...............


Hope for no snow and it willl snow alot!!!!!!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Off to bed I go, seems the storm is a little behind, isn't even crossing the lake yet. Does look mean though! Good luck everyone, lots of pictures remember!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Shouldn't we be sleeeping. 10:15PM no snow, but the humidity is up to 70%. A few more hours then the fun will begin. No matter how much snow we get in a season, I can never sleep the hours before a storm.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Ive been up since 5:30. Just about to go out, almost an inch on the ground here.


----------



## musclecarboy

NOTHING?!?! I'm glad I slept thru my 5:30 alarm. Well, off to starbucks I go to kill some time


----------



## heather lawn spray

Lynden-Jeff;504367 said:


> Ive been up since 5:30. Just about to go out, almost an inch on the ground here.


If yer just about to go out how com youse is glued to your screens like the rest of us?:waving:


----------



## sonicblue2003

Well we have a whole inch so far...... wippty fricken doo !:realmad:
Now they reduced us to 4" :angry:


----------



## Daner

*Getting hammered with snowwwwwwwwwwww*

Momma...there's talk on the TV set about some Texas tea being brewed up....Whats that mean Moma???xysport

Ahh Junior That's the good ole stuff we brew up and send over to the good ole Canadian boys...they call It "white gold"


----------



## sonicblue2003

Daner are you supposed to be playing on the 'puter? I thought you had snow to relocate.
Wait......What am I doing right now... lol


----------



## cet

Got up a few times last night to check. There was nothing at 5:15. We have less the 2cm right now and it is blowing pretty good.Looking at the radar it looks like Toronto is getting hit a lot harder then us. Were ready, just having a coffee and playing here.


----------



## Daner

Blowing pretty good here as well...we now have drifts 1.5'...looking at the radar...were In for our 2nd hit...comming In soon...Its been snowing here since 4am

Back to the radar


----------



## musclecarboy

We've got a solid 2" with some 8-10" drifts. You go over an area then look behind you and it looks like you haven't started yet


----------



## Daner

Cet...Getting hammered here...and Its headed your way....gone again


----------



## JD Dave

We got around 10-15 cm, started snowing at 4 am , called everyone in at 6am. It was a good storm, I would of like more but oh well. Monday they are calling for 5-10, so we'll see. Just got in half an hour ago, going back out at 1am, Yipeee!!


----------



## musclecarboy

Just got in. We got about 15cm with some 30+ drifts. Going out again at 5-ish. Glad to be home in the warmth.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Just got in its 4:34 am. Got atleast 20 cm, id say 25-30 is more likely, and the heaviest, stickiest crap ive seen yet. 

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## sonicblue2003

Got in at 6am....... next few days will be above freezing and rain for us. should melt all of the piles we have from our HUGE 4" snowfall !!! :realmad: Oh well I hope you guys farther north and east of me got more. Maybe I'll head out to the local creek for a rip on the sled.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Once again here in Southwestern Ontario we got robbed. I think mother nature put up a snow fence about 200miles to our SW, for every big storm separates into two just before reaching us. I'm getting tired of always being in the dry slot recieving 25% of the projected snow falls.

With that said that was some heavy snow!! Expecially with the drizzle falling on it and all the melting going on. Time to start watching the long range again, waiting for the next big (small) one.

DAFF


----------



## JD Dave

We got 16.4 cm according to Pearson's records, 94.8 cm total snowfall for the season at pearson.


----------



## Daner

well I finally made It back home...did 14 hrs yesterday and finished off with 8 hrs today...total of 22 hrs for that event...Daff the trans In the ole dodge Is still OK...and I'm working It hard.

I told you guys we would get to play on Friday...Just listen to Ole Daner...LOL Hey , I'm glad we all got out there to drop a blade here and there...and so far we really can't complain...compared to the last 2 yrs.

cold pop time ...then clean up a bit around the shop...then I'm taken er cool...and checken the ole radar

Cheers


----------



## Daner

*Phase 3 rolling In on Wed.*

Looks like Wed. Morning could get Interesting...another system headed our way...some of us maybe plowing...are you ready????wesport


----------



## Triple L

Looks like Feb is gonna be a great month right out of the geat-go! Wonder if its gonna be like last year... I know we went out 21 out of 28 days last feb...  Dollar dollar bills ya'll


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;507300 said:


> Looks like Feb is gonna be a great month right out of the geat-go! Wonder if its gonna be like last year... I know we went out 21 out of 28 days last feb...  Dollar dollar bills ya'll


I hope so, my eyes hurt from being on the computer too much.


----------



## A Man

Let's hope this yoyo weather continues, seems to be bringing lots of snow this winter. Any of you guys concerned about your per visit customers getting a little upset about the above average bills? I know my bank account isn't complaining......


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Id prefer cold and real snow, not rain snow mix which I hate. Dont forget about the meet on friday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toby4492

JD Dave;507301 said:


> I hope so, my eyes hurt from being on the computer too much.


Here try these. Makes things much more interesting.


----------



## 26543

Were getting some snow here in the North, I hope it keeps up!!!!!


----------



## JD Dave

toby4492;507331 said:


> Here try these. Makes things much more interesting.


Thanks, I havn't worn them since JAWS.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Is somthing brewing??? At midnight there is a strong line of thunder storms rolling through the region. But hold on this is Feb. with a outside temp of 39 deg. while 100miles to our south it is a whopping 69-75deg. This weather is crazzy!!!


A portion of central Ohio has precip amounts of 2.5" of rain tonight. Oh, if that could only be snow!! Sooner or later we will be on the flip side of the forcasting coin and get pounded when a c-1 is forcasted. The forcasters owe us one or two in Southwestern Ontario. Even if the snows have been on the light side last month had 7-10 salting events with two small pushes. I'm not going complaining, but a good storm would be fun!!!!!

DAFF


----------



## cet

DAFFMOBILEWASH;507729 said:


> Is somthing brewing??? At midnight there is a strong line of thunder storms rolling through the region. But hold on this is Feb. with a outside temp of 39 deg. while 100miles to our south it is a whopping 69-75deg. This weather is crazzy!!!
> 
> A portion of central Ohio has precip amounts of 2.5" of rain tonight. Oh, if that could only be snow!! Sooner or later we will be on the flip side of the forcasting coin and get pounded when a c-1 is forcasted. The forcasters owe us one or two in Southwestern Ontario. Even if the snows have been on the light side last month had 7-10 salting events with two small pushes. I'm not going complaining, but a good storm would be fun!!!!!
> 
> DAFF


You might get your wish for tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Winter storm watch issued. Snow tonight!


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;507828 said:


> Winter storm watch issued. Snow tonight!


Giddiup!!!!!!! Bring on the snow. I hope it gets colder instead of warmer!!


----------



## STRONGARM

Time to get the equipment ready, I'm hearing around 10cm overnight and into tomarrow tymusic


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It sounds like it might be nasty. I don't know where I am going to put all of this snow either.


----------



## A Man

Looks like there calling for freezing rain first and then snow, I think we might presalt this evening to maks sure we can get things clean later, make sense?


----------



## JD Dave

A Man;508040 said:


> Looks like there calling for freezing rain first and then snow, I think we might presalt this evening to maks sure we can get things clean later, make sense?


It will be hard presalting until the temp drops. As soon as the temps do drop though salt will be a must. I'm hoping for the rain to stop and then get cold, then we can salt everything before the snow starts, but I think that's wishfull thinking. We'll take what we can get, I'm hoping for 6". Good luck tonight.


----------



## A Man

Thanks for the advice, do you think that the salt won't work as well because everything will be to wet and wash away before the temp drops?


----------



## JD Dave

A Man;508066 said:


> Thanks for the advice, do you think that the salt won't work as well because everything will be to wet and wash away before the temp drops?


Try and wait untill the temps drop abit, if it's all rain the salt gets washed away very quickly. It's a bit of a guessing game and I have trouble explaining things because they are second nature to me. Salting will also depend on what time of morning the temps drop, hopefully it's before 3am, that will give us more time to make a decision. I think the snow we get is going to be wet and heavy and the salt's not going to work very well on it. Your right, to be thinking about salting before hand though. I wonder what mother nature has in store for us for the morning?


----------



## toby4492

How much snow are you expecting JD? We're expecting 8"-12" with some localized 12+ starting tonight through Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## A Man

Thanks again for the advice JD, I've only been doing this for 5 years on my own, I've still got lots to learn.


----------



## JD Dave

toby4492;508084 said:


> How much snow are you expecting JD? We're expecting 8"-12" with some localized 12+ starting tonight through Wednesday afternoon.


4-6" at about the same time as you. Figure's, the wife's been in Florida for a week, with our daughter and I'm picking her up at the airport at 2pm. Then I'm leaving to go to the Leaf game at 4pm, so hopefully I'm home before Midnight, to get a couple hours sleep. If you plan to do anything, it will snow, the story of my life. Were going to best steak house in the GTA IMO, so I'm trying not to eat very much for lunch.


----------



## toby4492

JD Dave;508094 said:


> Were going to best steak house in the GTA IMO, so I'm trying not to eat very much for lunch.


 Looks about right. Should tide you over until dinner.


----------



## JD Dave

toby4492;508113 said:


> : Looks about right. Should tide you over until dinner.


I should be "Getta bed ready" by the time the game is done, hopefully the wife's up for it, she's been gone for a week.


----------



## toby4492

JD Dave;508123 said:


> I should be "Getta bed ready" by the time the game is done, hopefully the wife's up for it, she's been gone for a week.


ROFLMAO

Even if she's not..............................................................................................after a week you will be. (insert inappropriate smiley here)


----------



## Daner

*Phase 3 storm*

Look at the freezing rain/Ice pellets/snow ...Moving on Inwesport

Looks like a slow mover to me...and a messy one.

No Problem...we can handle It ...**************************<---------Is That snow again Momaxysport
http://www.accuweather.com/radar-la...code=&level=regional&type=SIR&site=NE&anim=1#


----------



## sonicblue2003

They issued a winter storm warning for us until 9:30 pm tonight. Possibility of freezing rain then turning to snow Wed morning.2-4cm. Good thing I just paid my salt tab.!!!
www.clickondetroit.com/wxmap/4290772/detail.html


----------



## Lynden-Jeff




----------



## Daner

I think Yellow and red are my favorite color.

Hard to beleive...one day out on the lawn chair the next day Winter wonderland


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Time to cover the windsheild.


----------



## A Man

Daner;508429 said:


> I think Yellow and red are my favorite color.
> 
> Hard to beleive...one day out on the lawn chair the next day Winter wonderland


No kidding, I could handle this all winter long, with the exception of freezing rain, I hate that stuff. I hope my two loads of salt make it back from goderich on time!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

By looking at the Temp. vs Time graph, around here the temp will only just dip below freezing about 3:30-4:00am @ 31.0deg. From the last few storms this season I do not hold very much faith in the forcasting abilities. Besides the Temperature gradient from 30-45deg. is only a few hundred miles. This will be a tricky one to forcast. We will proberally get a dusting at best with 0.05" of ice accumulation. 

Up north how much did the ground unfreeze?? Around here it is mudville, plus the asphalt is very warm.

DAFF


----------



## snowinjoe

We still have some snow cover but man did it rain last night. Looks like a big storm coming. I think the bulk may be below hwy 7 but we'll see. the weather network calls for 25cm. This February isn't as busy as last year but squalls will set up soon. Be safe


----------



## Daner

DAFFMOBILEWASH;508462 said:


> By looking at the Temp. vs Time graph, around here the temp will only just dip below freezing about 3:30-4:00am @ 31.0deg. From the last few storms this season I do not hold very much faith in the forcasting abilities. Besides the Temperature gradient from 30-45deg. is only a few hundred miles. This will be a tricky one to forcast. We will proberally get a dusting at best with 0.05" of ice accumulation.
> 
> Up north how much did the ground unfreeze?? Around here it is mudville, plus the asphalt is very warm.
> 
> DAFF


DAFF...We are sitting @34 deg....any yes the ground Is soft....frost Is coming out and Its some what mudsville.anything that is not paved Is always a challenge with warm ground...If you go over too far..you know what happens...gravel Is a pain In the butt when Its like this...And yes you have been ripped this year In the snow dept....good thing you had lotsa salting to do.. Just remember we have 2 more months to go before the winter Is done.

There's talk going around town, that Sat. may be another play daywesport


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Outside temp is sitting at 34.9 deg. Raining here at a good clip now, with lots more where that came from. Oh if this could be SNOW!! The ground here is very warm and the asphalt is falling appert all over the place. Cant wait for the next freeze thaw cycle, we will be driving on the moon.

Time will tell going to set my alarm for 32.0 deg, better get some sleep now it could be a long day. I'm thinking it will take some time for the ground level surfaces to cool off enough to freeze up. With the rain comming down as hard as it is salt might almost be useless, in preventing icing.


----------



## musclecarboy

Oh geez, another 20-25 listed for us. These temps are working out pretty well for commercial guys since the snow piles are melting after every snowfall


----------



## snowinjoe

This is from Sunday. Its my kids school they think its pretty cool that I make the big hills that they play on.


----------



## oakvillerex

looks good snowinjoe what size is that blade it looks like a power box is that what it is?


Jeff


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

1.5 inchs down in Scarborough. Still coming hard. Fun times,


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Still 33.1 deg here 99.5% rain. Have noticed ice pellets forming the last 20 min. Had a look at the RADAR you guys up north are getting pounded. Well at least someone is getting some tonight. With this much water/rain and only marginal freezing temps might get a salt at best. 

DAFF


----------



## Triple L

looked at the focast this morning and said one word "holy"...................


----------



## sonicblue2003

The SNERT is flying around here but not freezing on the surfaces yet... Gonna get ugly tonight...
Daff Call me and we can go for a Coffee before we get started.


----------



## JD Dave

Well that was fun. We got 6" of heavy wet snow and more to come. South of the 401 was the snowbelt this morning.


----------



## musclecarboy

Yeah, that was a mess. I'm debating if I should go out again now or leave it until later this evening. It doesn't look too bad out there so I think i'll put it off for a few hours.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We are waiting till 11. Should be close to done by then.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;509508 said:


> We are waiting till 11. Should be close to done by then.


I thought they said it was going to end at 5am. We are going just after midnight and I bet we go again tomorrow for clean up. This winter can end real soon or I think I might take up hunting(groundhog).


----------



## snowinjoe

What a disappointment at 7 am there was just a dusting. At 3 pm there was maybe an inch of fluff. We just had an hour long heavy burst and now its kinda slowed down again. I thought the bulk of this storm would be south of me and it was. We will be out tonight but I don't think it'll be 30 cm like was forecasted. I hope it ends at ten. I like starting around 11pm instead of 2am.



> looks good snowinjoe what size is that blade it looks like a power box is that what it is?
> 
> Jeff


Its a Horst blade It has side boards. http://www.horstwelding.com/snowblades.php Its ten ft. My boss has the 14 ft with hydraulic sideboards. Heres a vid of how they work




Its snowing out hard now

and another of the school


----------



## toby4492

cet;509516 said:


> I think I might take up hunting(groundhog).


I heard they can be some tough little critters.


----------



## schuitb

*What a mess*

Wow.. about 4 inches of just slush... I plow the snow and hit the pile at the end of the run and it's like old faithfull at yellowstone.. Slush and water raining all around.. 

I came home about a hour and a half ago and cleared the sidewalk and there is about an inch and a half on the ground again... Snowing hard too..

This is turning into a everyday job!... That Jan. thaw seems so long ago now dosen't it. 

Enjoy Everyone,,


----------



## musclecarboy

I leave to go to Starbucks, then come back 15 mins later and my parking spot disappeared!! Its snowing like CRAZY out there now!


----------



## Daner

Getting hammered here...white outs...just refueling then gone again....wow


----------



## 26543

Could you boys send some of that north? Its just cold here pushing -24c


----------



## A Man

That was a fun one today, altho I think it should be labbled as a tranny killer, I think I must have seen 5 different plow trucks being towed on flatbeds to the transmission shops. Sleep for an hour or two and head out and clean the rest of it up. I'd say a good solid 15cm of real wet snow here.


----------



## musclecarboy

HOLY *****!! What a mess that is! I'm so glad its nice and sunny out there so it isn't too bad. I'll post some pics of a few sidewalks that were cleared last night at about 10pm. The drifts that formed overnight were amazing.


----------



## snowinjoe

Well we got got a ft of snow. I hate when we get that much. My day gets a lot longer. Hope everyone had fun. I'm off to bed


Weather summary for all of southern Ontario and
The national Capital region
Issued by Environment Canada Toronto at 3:37 PM EST Thursday 7
February 2008.

-------------------------------------------------------------
==weather event discussion==

The long advertised Major winter storm is now winding down and has 
moved out of Ontario towards northeastern United States.

The storm produced two waves of heavy snow mixed with freezing rain 
and ice pellets across most of southern Ontario. The first blast of 
heavy snow occured from Tuesday night to Wednesday morning and the 
second wall of heavy snow occured on Wednesday afternoon to Thursday 
morning. The heaviest band of snow fell in a wide swath
Stretching from Goderich to Newmarket and north to Orillia.

The following is a preliminary summary of some snowfall amounts for 
the second wave of heavy snow as of 3 PM. Further down in the list 
are the preliminary storm totals which combined snowfall amounts for 
both snow events spanning Tuesday night to Thursday morning
As of 3 P.M. Thursday
Snowfall amount from Wednesday afternoon to Thursday morning.

Location snowfall amounts (cm)

Toronto downtown 15 cm
Toronto Pearson airport 15 cm
Toronto Buttonville airport 20 cm
Toronto ec weather office 24 cm
Goderich 31 cm
Kitchener 15 cm
Aurora 20 cm
Brampton 24 cm
Balaclava (ne Owen Sound) 27 cm
Caledon 22 cm
Cookstown 25 cm
Barrie 30 cm
Orillia 40 cm
Trenton 12 cm
Cornwall 13-15 cm
Ottawa airport 5 cm
Ottawa surrounding areas near 12 cm

_______________________________________________________________


As of 3 P.M. Thursday
Storm total for snow amounts from Tuesday night to Thursday morning

Location total snowfall amounts (cm)

Toronto downtown 25-30 cm snow plus some ice pellets 
Toronto Pearson airport 33 cm
Toronto Buttonville airport 30 cm
Toronto ec weather office 32 cm
Richmond Hill 30 cm
Aurora 32 cm
Mississauga 40-50 cm
Milton 50 cm
Guelph 31 cm
Caledon 32 cm
Peterborough 27 cm snow and ice pellets
Barrie 30-35 cm
Orillia 40 cm
Balaclava (ne of Owen Sound) 31 cm
Sutton 35 cm
Shanty Bay (ne of Barrie) 34 cm
Trenton 16 cm snow plus some ice pellets 
campbellford 34 cm
Kitchener 28 cm snow plus some ice pellets 
Kincardine 30 cm

Please note that this summary contains the observations at the time 
of broadcast and does not constitute an official and final report of 
the weather events or the high impact events attributed to the 
weather events.


----------



## snowinjoe

I just noticed I posted the wrong video for my boss's hydraulic sideboards.
Heres the right one


----------



## sonicblue2003

We ended up with about 3-4 " of heavy wet stuff... Plowed from 6pm Wed 'till 9am this morning. 
This one man show thing is starting to take its toll !!! I wouldn't know what to do with a foot a snow !!! 
Now I get to go out and do slush clean up and re-salt... Oh well... MO MONEY !!!payup


----------



## cet

We had 12"s plus. It was crap to say the least. I am not sure why every one likes the storms. We made it through but just. There was stuff not touched every where. It was wet and heavy. I was plowing in scoop with the wings on and the run off was unreal. 

Now for the loader work and car moves.


----------



## Daner

*Are we haveing Fun Yet??*

How Did yaa all make out??...I bet there was 50 cm on some lotswesport

Had to plow everything at least 2 times......Heather...you owe me a beer!...I should have bet JD on that leafs game the other night...wow did they lose or what..OK back to the weather.....we do have more snow on Its way...so the shows not over yet ...This Is just Feb. We still have March and It could be wild!!:.............


----------



## cet

Daner;510404 said:


> How Did yaa all make out??...I bet there was 50 cm on some lotswesport
> 
> Had to plow everything at least 2 times......Heather...you owe me a beer!...I should have bet JD on that leafs game the other night...wow did they lose or what..OK back to the weather.....we do have more snow on Its way...so the shows not over yet ...This Is just Feb. We still have March and It could be wild!!:.............


You are full of good news.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Wow that was nuts, just getting in now. I am so tired, haven't seen heavy snow like that. Everyone check the Souther Ontario meet thread!


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;510404 said:


> How Did yaa all make out??...I bet there was 50 cm on some lotswesport
> 
> Had to plow everything at least 2 times......Heather...you owe me a beer!...I should have bet JD on that leafs game the other night...wow did they lose or what..OK back to the weather.....we do have more snow on Its way...so the shows not over yet ...This Is just Feb. We still have March and It could be wild!!:.............


I would have bet with the Panther's. I would of never went to that game if I new it was going to snow over a foot, I needed that sleep.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD, are you happy about what your wishing brought??

We had a crazy time in Richmond Hill. Check out the drifts on some of the sidewalks I clear for CET.


----------



## Daner

*Will This snow ever stop*

Hee Hee...Lets all not get too cozy in front of that big screen TV....It's time to get back to work.

It's snowing right now...just lite stuff...but acording to the weather gadgets...we will be plowing again..I think tomorrow...Yee HAAH...right CET...This Is just a warm up for us cowboys...till March rolls around...or maybe late Feb..

By the way did you guys have snow sticking to your blades this past event?...I can't count how many times I was out cleaning the blade off

I think the magnetic fields have now be shorted out over Ontario...and we could be In the position for a city shut down from a real snow storm.

Have a great week end all

Daner


----------



## cet

Daner;511395 said:


> Hee Hee...Lets all not get too cozy in front of that big screen TV....It's time to get back to work.
> 
> It's snowing right now...just lite stuff...but acording to the weather gadgets...we will be plowing again..I think tomorrow...Yee HAAH...right CET...This Is just a warm up for us cowboys...till March rolls around...or maybe late Feb..
> 
> By the way did you guys have snow sticking to your blades this past event?...I can't count how many times I was out cleaning the blade off
> 
> I think the magnetic fields have now be shorted out over Ontario...and we could be In the position for a city shut down from a real snow storm.
> 
> Have a great week end all
> 
> Daner


FLUID FILM!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Sooner or later we will get ours!!! It's only a matter of time untill we get pounded with 20-30cm., till then I'll keep the 5-10cm stuff. Good $$ and EZ-R on trucks /equipment. Talk about 1-3cm tonight .

DAFF


----------



## STRONGARM

It's snowing here again now, about 2cm on the ground, we were out doing removal work all night and now we have to salt............. Another 1-3 cm tonight, then 10+ on Tues,this should give us just enough time to move all the piles to make room for Tues.

By the way the skid steer is the BEST investment I've made in 10 + years, next year less trucks more equipment.By Monday I just might be down on of those trucks,one of my guys crushed the 2500 gas dodge......just waiting to see if there going to write it off. In 10+ years no real damage to trucks....this year 2 major crashes. Thank god I just got the GMC back......well off to salttymusic


----------



## sonicblue2003

At least you are getting snow ....It's raining like crazy here in Windsor! Should make the snow nice and hard for Sunday with a high of -13 c. Oh boy what a mess this will be.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

What a year to start plowing.


----------



## musclecarboy

Lynden-Jeff;511876 said:


> What a year to start plowing.


I couldn't agree more!! LOL


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

You new plow guys should be excited, by the end of the season your plows/salters and perhaps the truck will be paid in full. Still having enough to put some in your pockets for fun. Keep in mind there have been many seasons where we are praying for anything to fall other than rain!!

For all of us will be upgrading some equipment soon, for its all going to be worn out by the end of the season. Worn 2" off my cutting edge this season. It hasn't even snowed here yet!!!

DAFF


----------



## Daner

cet;511451 said:


> FLUID FILM!


CET: I put a fresh coat of paint on the ole gurl...It was getting kinda dull looking.

Now while the Dodge Is up on the hoist...I might just change the attack angle to 70 degrees...Its sitting at about a 55 right now


----------



## Daner

New paint...should help the snow from stickingwesport


----------



## Daner

*Blowing Snow Warning !!!!*

Wow Its getting wild out there...the Wind Is really comming strong...yee haaaaaaa

Hope the paint Is dry on my V by the morning

All I can say Ispayup everybodywesport


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Nothing nicer than a fresh blade, gives you the like new feeling. Wish we had a blowing snow advisory, that right you need snow first. All of our 4" snow pack melted and washed away today, reached almost 40 deg. So Danner would you buy another Dodge???


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;510804 said:


> JD, are you happy about what your wishing brought??
> 
> We had a crazy time in Richmond Hill. Check out the drifts on some of the sidewalks I clear for CET.


Yeah, I'm happy, tired but happy!


----------



## STRONGARM

Here it is Sun morning at 6:30am and we get to salt againpayup. Our biggest concern right now is running out of salt. Temp has dropped big time,and with the little dusting we had it's pretty slick out there. The wind chill is going to drop to -29 here by afternoon.

Hope everyone is getting some sleep


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Getting off again on again snow squalls from lake Michigan. Not much in the way of accum. snow but near white out conditions at times. Salt was very effective at 4:00 AM now this morning it is just sitting there with no melting action. Outside temp near 10.0deg @ 10:30AM and blowing.

DAFF


----------



## doh

deep freeze here again!

-45-55 below zero with the windchill. Some blowing snow to clean up but other than that hunkering down and watching NASCAR qualifying.


----------



## Daner

*Wind, wind...and some more wind*

Wow...ladies...hang on to your hats...we are now Into winter wooly weather...Shows -18 without the wind chill factor...You can feel the difference In the hydraulics now,with It getting colder.

Just finished some clean ups....there were some real nice drifts out there...will be back out In the AM for sure.

Daff...I have 2 Dodge Trucks...The 05 Is like a caddy loaded from front to back...Its a 6 speed 1 ton dully Diesel...Its never been to the dealers...real nice to drive... the 02 Dodge has the V plow on It...that's the one that blew the tranny...It drives like a truck...It also has never been back to the dealers...not even once...One thing I can feel the weight of the big western V and the cummins there's lots of weight on that front end. They both have Cummins engines In them...but there different...the 05 Is nice and quiet and more bottom end torque..I also had 2 Gmc Diesels...before the Duramax...they had some major fuel pump Issues back then...Not
sure how they are now...But Yes I would buy another Dodge...Put a trans temp gauge Trans cooler... and a shift kit It It right away..IMO Its a overall great truck .

Hey this winter Is turning out all right for the hourly and per push jobs...I have to get on the loadeer In the Am and move some piles...Ihear we may get Hammered on Tuesday...I havent realy had time to look at the weather Info...but there could be a problem with Where to put the snow soon.

Cheers all..,. and have fun out there:salute:

Daner


----------



## musclecarboy

Holy eff thats cold! My old diesel runs very rough in these temps:realmad:.


----------



## shepoutside

Wicked cold outside tonight, first time in a while, since I had to plug the beast in.


----------



## musclecarboy

What's Tuesday looking like? Is the 5-10 coming overnight tues? TWN seems to be missing tuesday from their forecast


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

You know it is cold when the gassers are almost no starts. Can't believe the old 6.0L Chev actually stalled out because of the cold, that is a first. I hope all you diesel guys remembered to add some conditioner and plugged them all in for the night. Nothing worse than trying to unthaw a diesel before the next storm. 

The weather Network has removed Tues from the site, this way we can't complain about the dart throwing compition they call a forcast. 5-10 cm with temps in the 18-25 deg range will make some fluffy piles (10-15:1 ratios) and a change from the cannon ball snows of the past few events.

Danner thanks for the report. I'm thinking on trying another diesel plow truck. The last 2 had the 6.5L in them and left me stranded way too many times. Between the repair costs and the aggrevation I decided to go back to gas pick up trucks. Have the Cummins 5.9 in my L7000 water truck and absolutely love that engine and drive line. From here I would like a 03 and up 2500 / 3500 Dodge, but its going to come down to cash. Between the truck plow salter ect might have to look for a 98-02 truck.

DAFF


----------



## cet

TWN is up now. It is calling for close to 5 cm.


----------



## STRONGARM

Just got to the shop, I can't feel my toes. It's -18 and -30 with the wind chill. Good news is Tues snow should be light. Env can is saying 10 for Tues and Wn is saying 2-4 in morning.....

Danner thats our problem to, we've been moving snow all weekend to try and make room for the next event

Try and stay warm:yow!:


----------



## Daner

cet;513435 said:


> TWN is up now. It is calling for close to 5 cm.


There's word In the wind that there's 5- 10 on Its way for this neck of the woods...On Tues.

Just a bit of lake effect coming of Lake Huron...But just a easy day on the loader for me...So bring on the next storm...my banks and piles are all moved and I'm ready for SNOW!

By the way...that new coat of paint I put on the Western V...made a big difference keeping the snow from sticking...And Dano...If your there... I did put a coat of Fluid Film on It as well ...and the snow just flys off the ole blade wesport

Cheers


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Looks like its a little stronger then 5cm,










Windsor, Ont......4-8 cm Tuesday and Tuesday eve.
London, Ont.....8-12 cm Tuesday and Tuesday eve.
St. Catharines.......9-13 cm Tuesday and Tuesday eve.
Hamilton, Ont.....10-15 cm Tuesday and Tuesday eve.
Kitchener, Ont....10-15 cm Tuesday and Tuesday eve.
Toronto, Ont....10-15 cm Tuesday aft/night.
Barrie, Ont...8-13 cm Tuesday aft/eve.
Owen Sound, Ont......4-9 cm Tuesday aft/eve
Peterborough, Ont....8-13 cm Tuesday aft/night
Kingston, Ont...10-15 cm Tuesday eve/night
Ottawa, Ont.....8-13 cm Tuesday night/Wed am
Cornwall, Ont.......10-15 cm Tuesday night/Wed am
Montreal, Que....9-14 cm Tuesday night/Wed am
Granby, Que.......10-15 cm Tuesday night/Wed am
Quebec City, Que...6-12 cm Tuesday night/Wed am
Sherbrooke, Que.....9-14 cm Tuesday night/Wed am

And then another clipper following right up behind. Looks like the 3rd meet might be off


----------



## STRONGARM

Can we stop planning these meets, I'm sick of the snow!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

STRONGARM;513955 said:


> Can we stop planning these meets, I'm sick of the snow!


I know lol. Did you get my PM about the wings?

Cheers


----------



## cet

STRONGARM;513955 said:


> Can we stop planning these meets, I'm sick of the snow!


I'll second that.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Just move down here to Windsor. We have only (2) 5"+++events this year. Although i do have 26events in my Note book. Most are for C-1 accumulations. We need a good snow before March. The old Farmers Alminac is calling for a Large storm the last few days of Feb.??? Time will Tell.


----------



## heather lawn spray

cet;514069 said:


> I'll second that.


Motion carried

It is held that snow will stop for one week to give us a break


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Wow just woke up and thought I had all day but then I look on the weather network to find this:

*
HALTON-PEEL

TOTAL SNOWFALL OF 15 TO 20 CENTIMETRES FOR TODAY AND TONIGHT.

RADAR SHOW BANDS OF LAKE EFFECT SNOW DEVELOPING OVER LAKE ONTARIO MOVING INLAND WITH INCREASING EASTERLY WINDS AHEAD OF A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM APPROACHING THE LOWER GREAT LAKES. THIS LAKE EFFECT SNOW BANDS ARE EXPECTED TO GIVE UP TO 10 CENTIMETRES OF LOCAL SNOWFALL ON TOP OF ANOTHER 5 TO 10 CENTIMETRES FROM THE APPROACHING LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM THIS AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT. LOCAL VISIBILITIES IN THE LAKE EFFECT SNOW BANDS COULD DROP SUDDENLY TO LESS THAN 1 KILOMETRE DUE TO HEAVY SNOWFALL AND BLOWING SNOW. MOTORISTS ARE ADVISED TO EXCERCISE EXTREME CAUTION.

PLEASE REFER TO THE LATEST PUBLIC FORECASTS FOR FURTHER DETAILS.*


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Still showing under 10 for TO, I hope this timing works out well.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Snowfall warning for: City of Toronto
Issued at 8:43 AM EST TUESDAY 12 FEBRUARY 2008

Whoops, I spoke too soon. We have the same warning.


----------



## cet

How many have received the phone call about the salt shortage. My main supplier has been cut off. I phoned Canadian and they are not taking any orders. They said to phone back in a couple of weeks. Now the fun begins and the prices increase. They are also out of Clearlane.


----------



## STRONGARM

this should be fun, at least it might be light fluffy stuff.

Found out this morning that the dodge gasser will be a write off, time to decide what to get. The most important thing is getting another tail-gate salter.


----------



## Daner

I'm seeing a lot of dump trucks hauling snow here and there. With This snow tonight...plus more on the way ,at the end of this week...we could end up with MOUNTAINS Instead of piles LOL
I love It...Time to fuel up and clean the windows.

Cheers


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Here comes the snow


----------



## STRONGARM

Snow just started to fly down here, 10cm on the way...everyone ready?


----------



## DeVries

Hey I just got a load of salt last week and no-one mentioned to me the shortage of salt. Who are you guy's buying salt from.
By the way snow has started here in Beamsville now. Let it snow let it snow I got salaried employee's I need to keep busy.


----------



## musclecarboy

Why do TWN and Accu have totally different forecasts for Thurs night?? TWN says nothing, Accu says 15cm+!!!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Yea accuweather is forcasting alot. Seems like a pretty decent clipper though so its possible.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## sonicblue2003

musclecarboy;514937 said:


> Why do TWN and Accu have totally different forecasts for Thurs night?? TWN says nothing, Accu says 15cm+!!!


I think one of them are right.


----------



## Triple L

MAN!!! if we get this stuff there predicting thursday... thats just ********... I am sooooo sick of snow, its not even funny... I think We've got more snow these past 2 weeks then we've got in the past winter or 2... Maby its because I had to run the skid-steer for the past 2.5 weeks :realmad::realmad:: and didnt have any snowblowers until yesterday (mcgyvered one together with a motor from one and other parts from another... Betcha the people on contracts are sure likin this winter... how are you guys on contract makin out? So much for the meet this friday! Cancel this stupid thing... Im serious


----------



## Daner

*My Side walk crew Is Ready to rock*

Blowing real good here from the east

The crew claimed this pilepayup:salute:

So when Do we go??...thats the big question of the night


----------



## musclecarboy

I'm basically sittin here ready to go. Looks like it'll be a late event with some final clean ups tomorrow. Residentials will be done later on as usual.


----------



## Daner

There's bare spots to 4 " areas... snowing side ways here


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;514936 said:


> Hey I just got a load of salt last week and no-one mentioned to me the shortage of salt. Who are you guy's buying salt from.
> By the way snow has started here in Beamsville now. Let it snow let it snow I got salaried employee's I need to keep busy.


Last week, was last week. Things have changed since then. I buy from Canadian and Cargill, the only 2 suppliers and they are both short and selling very little public. I got a 42 tonne load today and have 4 more ordered, with know delivery date. Start rationing and hording. I don't like to be greedy but with salt, you have to be now.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;515076 said:


> I'm basically sittin here ready to go. Looks like it'll be a late event with some final clean ups tomorrow. Residentials will be done later on as usual.


I hear your employer, is a slave driver. Any truth to that comment!!


----------



## STRONGARM

The wind is wild, like danner said its snowing sideways....we're going out at 11:30 that give us just enough time to get everything done once and then start driveways


----------



## schuitb

*Snowing*

We have about 5-8 cms on the ground now.. wind has died down a bit and is snowing fine snow flakes... Looks like a nice quiet night in the truck with the storm ending around 1:00 or so.. Hope everyone has a good night out there!!

Time for some 
Bri


----------



## Daner

Got some 30cm drifts at the shop door...stiill snowing sides ways.

This winter Is totally different


----------



## A Man

It's snowing decent here, should make for a nice push tomorrow. There clearly seems to be a salt stortage going on, I just put a call in to my salt guy and he said no more loads till monday, luckly I just had 80 tonne delivered yesterday, should last at least two weeks, hopefully it's over by then, and if it keeps snowing like it has, I guess it really won't matter because nobody will have salt by then. 

When I was out yesterday salting and scraping down lots from all the blowing and packed snow to the bare asphalt with the skid steers and loaders because it was so to cold for regurlar salt to work, I noticed there were very few other contractors out making sure there lots were bare and black, I'm wondering if it was because the knew about the shortage before me? Even the city wasn't doing much. Anybody have any idea why? I'm still leaning this business everyday.


----------



## DeVries

I think I make a great boss JD. How did you find out I am a slave driver? I get salt from Draglam and it wasn't a problem last week, but as the snow is comming down the region trucks usually do nothing but salt but tonight they have been driving by every half hour with the blade down. Gotta wear the cutting edges down I guess. If they aren't salting does that mean there is a shortage?


----------



## cet

We get our salt direct from Canadian Salt(Windsor Salt) or through the Salt Depot and they send trucks direct from Cargill. There isn't any salt around bulk. You may get it from Draglam until they run out but I bet they can't get salt either. I might be wrong but I doubt it.


----------



## DeVries

Delete my last comment about me being tough to work for. MY BAD. I better get to bed I'm already tired and things are just getting goin. Time to put a log on the fire and shutter down for a couple hours. Play safe everybody.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;515106 said:


> I hear your employer, is a slave driver. Any truth to that comment!!


With good employees' there is no need to be a slave driver. Shouldn't you be counting your money, it might take a while. I see a few mods to the truck coming.

This is where I should be


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;515171 said:


> I think I make a great boss JD. How did you find out I am a slave driver? I get salt from Draglam and it wasn't a problem last week, but as the snow is comming down the region trucks usually do nothing but salt but tonight they have been driving by every half hour with the blade down. Gotta wear the cutting edges down I guess. If they aren't salting does that mean there is a shortage?


Call them and see if you can still get some and if you can, take it, or sell it to me. BTW I'm not joking I will buy it from you.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;515185 said:


> With good employees' there is no need to be a slave driver. Shouldn't you be counting your money, it might take a while. I see a few mods to the truck coming.
> 
> This is where I should be


LOL. I think I might be a slave driver, my Dad and 2 guys are working now. They booked a couple hotel rooms to grab a few hours sleep, so they don't have the hour drive home. The 20" rims and tires are waiting for me to pick them up at the tire place. I love winter!!


----------



## DeVries

Draglam has bulk clearlane salt available as of 10 this morning. Not sure on price but they do have it.


----------



## musclecarboy

Started at 11 last night, haven't stopped until now. Now I do the residential work.

What's going on with Thurs night? TWN still says nothing but accu says 5-10. This is a PITA having 2 different services guessing total opposites.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

The problem is a harsh snowy winter combined with WINDSOR SALT going on strike this FRIDAY!!! All I know is that the term WHITE GOLD will be salt not snow for the rest of this season.

What drives me insine is the munisipalities are bumping salt on roads last night when it was snowing to beet the band. Just to drive by an hour later and push it off to the side.


----------



## sonicblue2003

All of the contractors have been cut off from obtaining salt and only the city and towns can get it for now.
I'm not sure if they will go on strike, but if they do it will mean a big problem for us.
How do you tell your customer that they will have to be careful to not slip and fall ???


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;515537 said:


> Draglam has bulk clearlane salt available as of 10 this morning. Not sure on price but they do have it.


I have 100 tonne of my own salt but I picked up 20 tonne from a local place this morning because they just got some in. Thanks for posting the info.


----------



## musclecarboy

"Oh these Canadian winters are changing. I wonder if we'll get any snow this year" -My Mom, said mid-Nov.

 I think she was a little wrong


----------



## sonicblue2003

Anybody have any thoughts on Sun- Mon snow fall???
Yes ...No.... maybe?


----------



## Triple L

this salt issue sucks! Adams bumped up prices $15/yard as soon as they heard about this.... crooks. And my main supplyer is only selling pickeled sand now to significantly reduce his salt output... Guess pickeled sand is better nothin like in some areas around here... gonna have to make the best of it


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

sonicblue2003;516575 said:


> Anybody have any thoughts on Sun- Mon snow fall???
> Yes ...No.... maybe?


Big storm im hearing,

*Dont forget everyone to check the MEET thread. It is a go for tomorow!!!!!!*


----------



## A Man

Triple L, who are you buying from beside adams? I should have enough to get me threw the shortage, but if you really get in a bind I might be able to help you out. I'm still hoping for another big one monday tues, everything is fixed up, cleaned up ready for another big push.


----------



## cet

A Man;516733 said:


> Triple L, who are you buying from beside adams? I should have enough to get me threw the shortage, but if you really get in a bind I might be able to help you out. I'm still hoping for another big one monday tues, everything is fixed up, cleaned up ready for another big push.


I'm not sure what you mean by "get through the shortage". I hear this might be it for the year. I sure hope not, I hate spreading pickle mix.


----------



## A Man

That is news to me, I sure hope it's not the case for all of our sake. I'm fairly new to the business. I talked to my broker yesterday and he said I should have a load monday, and I talked to a local supplier and he said he is still recieving loads, just not as many as he'd like. Let's all keep our fingers crossed that the supply returns and the snow keeps coming!


----------



## Daner

Yuppers...Snow and lots of It from tonight to who knows when LOL 
It was a long 18 hr day for me yesterday...I had that old dodge sooooo stuck way back In the boonies had to craw out the passenger side...No markers .and I found out one side drops off ...got the big JD In there to save me. Today was not much better...Itook the dodge In the car wash (touchless) with the V plow on...I forgot about the small shovel I had In the back of the truck...sure enough going through the blowers at the end...the shovel come flying out...so I jump out of the cab to grab It...and Bang...The Dam car wash door shut real fast and nailed right on the fore head...almost knocked me out...wow what a day...Then I have1 customer that calls almost every day...you can guess what I told him today...Well I made time to get to the flower shop to pick up flowers for my wife...then to the movies .

Sorry about the venting....From what I have gathered from the weather people Is...they don't have a clue! same old story one network say sunny the other says snow...but It looks to me that something Is brewing up out here again.

Cheers all and have a fine day From Daner


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Daner;516758 said:


> Yuppers...Snow and lots of It from tonight to who knows when LOL
> It was a long 18 hr day for me yesterday...I had that old dodge sooooo stuck way back In the boonies had to craw out the passenger side...No markers .and I found out one side drops off ...got the big JD In there to save me. Today was not much better...Itook the dodge In the car wash (touchless) with the V plow on...I forgot about the small shovel I had In the back of the truck...sure enough going through the blowers at the end...the shovel come flying out...so I jump out of the cab to grab It...and Bang...The Dam car wash door shut real fast and nailed right on the fore head...almost knocked me out...wow what a day...Then I have1 customer that calls almost every day...you can guess what I told him today...Well I made time to get to the flower shop to pick up flowers for my wife...then to the movies .
> 
> Sorry about the venting....From what I have gathered from the weather people Is...they don't have a clue! same old story one network say sunny the other says snow...but It looks to me that something Is brewing up out here again.
> 
> Cheers all and have a fine day From Daner


You better be coming out tomorow!


----------



## Daner

Jeff...What time Is the meet?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Anytime after about 4:30, we should be there around then and until later in the evening.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Danner sorry about the forehead. It could of been worse and smashed into the brand new Lexus sitting behind you. I think the problem is too much snow and no $$$ to show for it. I had a long time client blow up at me yesturday morning for his bill was too high. Well I explained that you are the one with no tollerance to snow and the only way to melt snow is with lots of salt. Salt cost money so....... After a while he calmed down. Still, who wants that kind of agrevation.

Wish I could go to the meet and greet, hard to go that far with the little ones.

DAFF


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I really hope sunday does not turn out to be an all day rain even, that would really hamper snow removal when the banks turn to solid ice.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

My theory is no matter what they forcast get and be ready for anything. We have been on the fence so many times this season, personally they are saying rain to prevent all the hype. During the last 3-6 hrs before the strom we will know what will proberally play out. Even then who knows for sure??

By looking at the models they are all similiar and these regions are on the fringes of the rain snow sleet lines. A small shift will make all the difference, even by a few hundred miles.

DAFF


----------



## Daner

Looks like a mixed bag to me...Rain...pellets...freezing rain...and good ole snow...Mix them all together and we get wet snow...and slush....then It will turn cold as a son of a gun...and yesss lotsa salt please...Monday should be fun, banks freezing up.

Just came In I was out on the skid steer...and wow shes getting cold out there with that wind!

My wild guess...we are about to see winter really roll , In the next couple of weeks


----------



## DeVries

Wow talk about everything up in the air for Sunday into Monday. Enviro Canada say's there is a possibility of rain, freezing rain, and then snow for us. Wonder what that's going to do to the salt supply in southern Ontario. Maybe it's time to send letters around to the customers telling them that their lots won't be as black as they should be, due to the shortage of salt. I am hoping for either rain or snow, please no freezing rain.


----------



## musclecarboy

So they basically have no idea what the outcome could be. They won't really know until its on us tomorrow aft. I hope it either makes up its mind to go straight to rain or snow. Freezing rain is just a big PITA.


----------



## cet

I'm here in Belleville. The Hotel parking lot is 50% ice and the School parking lot was 90% ice. They don't like loader work either. It must be a little more relaxed here


----------



## JD Dave

cet;518276 said:


> I'm here in Belleville. The Hotel parking lot is 50% ice and the School parking lot was 90% ice. They don't like loader work either. It must be a little more relaxed here


Nice holiday, your still thinking about snow. Does your wife get tired of you commenting on every parking lot you drive into, mine does. Good luck with the game!!


----------



## cet

They won the first game. 2 more to go. They have to win 1 to play tomorrow. We play at 4 and 8:30.

Freezing rain warning for the morning.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

How is everyone doing for salt these days?


----------



## cet

Is there salt available at Beaver Valley?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

All I know is that Salt Depot, Arnts, Draglam, and a place in North York are all out. I am hoping there is some in the west end.


----------



## cet

The rest of this year could get tuff. It's the freezing rain that kills you.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

fingers crossed for tomorrow


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;518295 said:


> All I know is that Salt Depot, Arnts, Draglam, and a place in North York are all out. I am hoping there is some in the west end.


I have about 100 tonne still but that won't last long. I picked up 3 tonne of sand at Draglam and they had salt but it was reserved for regular customers. I'm getting a load of sand on Mon to mix with my salt, unless I can muster some more trailer loads of salt up.


----------



## Daner

Looks to me know that this storm brewing up will be all rain and freezing with no snow.

Mixing the salt with sand may not be a bad Idea...If you take a look at Acuweathers long range, There are a couple more freezing rain events on the way...But who knows, we seem to never know exactly what Is coming until that very day.
But I can see why there's a salt shortage...this has been a very icy winter....Lets just hope Its all snow.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Here in Windsor they have issued a freezing rain warning. 0.1-0.2" accumulations are expected in the AM. Followed by raising temps to about 40-45deg. The idea of saling for 2-3 HR window seems a waste, expecially for it will be on Sunday morning from 5-8AM. I might consider it earler in the season or if billing for the month was not so out of control. What do you think??

Besides we might need to salt as the cold air filters back into the area after the storm preventing the flash freeze.


DAFF


----------



## Daner

DAFFMOBILEWASH;518572 said:


> Here in Windsor they have issued a freezing rain warning. 0.1-0.2" accumulations are expected in the AM. Followed by raising temps to about 40-45deg. The idea of saling for 2-3 HR window seems a waste, expecially for it will be on Sunday morning from 5-8AM. I might consider it earler in the season or if billing for the month was not so out of control. What do you think??
> 
> Besides we might need to salt as the cold air filters back into the area after the storm preventing the flash freeze.
> 
> DAFF


You will know what to do tomorrow Daff...Like you say...don't waste the salt...If Its going to rain and wash It all away. Thats as long as the lot Is closedd for Sun.

In the Am we should see witch ways its running north...or laying low ...time will tell.

Back to the leafs game...go Leafs Go


----------



## DeVries

Rain and minus 2 in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

As much as I could live with out snow, id much prefer it over rain.


----------



## Daner

Here she comes...Right now there's freezing rain and Its -5 here.
Also there's lots of accidents on the news ...one truck on it's roof...must be getting bad In areas


----------



## ff1221

*Update from mid-western Ontario*

Hey guys, been watching the site for a while, and finally decided to join, and give a weather update for our neck of the woods. Looks like the rest of you are getting a lot harder hit than we are this winter. Right now it's just above zero, and the freezing rain has been falling lightly for about an hour. The temperature has actually dropped a degree in the last hour. It should be interesting to see how the day progresses.:waving:


----------



## JD Dave

It doesn't look pretty!!! Were putting salt on as i type this and I really want to conserve my salt.:crying::crying:


----------



## musclecarboy

Its just starting here... lets hope its straight rain


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;519010 said:


> Its just starting here... lets hope its straight rain


I think it's past hoping, we better pray and hope for a miracle from the gods above.


----------



## ff1221

it's 2 degrees and straight rain here now.


----------



## Triple L

man was she a slick one this morning! Couldn't even get my dads truck up our street, had to ditch it up against the snowbank ... Sure glad my truck (salt truck) could make it... Our supplier sure sold alot of his stock today


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Decided not to go ut this AM. Simpilly for the fact that at 6:30Am the temps were sitting at 33.1deg. By the time I got the salt down the temps would be much above freezing and thus wasting salt. Yes the roads were terrible this AM but only for about an hour (untill day brake then the temps shot up) At this time almost noon the temp is at 42.7deg. what litttle snow we had is melting fast.

DAFF


----------



## Daner

ff1221;518953 said:


> Hey guys, been watching the site for a while, and finally decided to join, and give a weather update for our neck of the woods. Looks like the rest of you are getting a lot harder hit than we are this winter. Right now it's just above zero, and the freezing rain has been falling lightly for about an hour. The temperature has actually dropped a degree in the last hour. It should be interesting to see how the day progresses.:waving:


Welcome aboard FF1221...and thanks for the update...good to hear whats going on up In your neck of the woods :waving:

It Is one slick one out there this morning...wow and raining hard here ...but the temp Is going up It's +1 now

Not a good day to be a horse


----------



## ff1221

Thanks Daner. The Temp here has peaked at our projected daily high of 4 Degrees, still raining.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Still freezing rain in Burlington Near the lake.


----------



## Daner

The roads out here are complete skating rinks...the town trucks are having
i major problems...Kids are skating on the road...lots of cars In the ditch Temp now Is dropped to 0 cel...wow not good


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Straight rain in the hammer. Did I ever drop the ball on the salting this am, last time I assume is gonna be no big deal!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

To think here in Windsor it is a balmy 46.6deg and the sun is trying to poke it's head out. All the snow has melted and running off the fields and the ditches are almost at capacity. Sorry to hear how bad the ice is up there, hopefully the warmth makes it up that far.

DAFF


----------



## DeVries

It's 7:30 pm and it's 9 degrees. Still snow on the ground and the rain has stopped for now. Got away with only salting condo's. Commercial properties will be fine for tommorrow.


----------



## ff1221

6.4 Degrees here at 8:00 p.m. Still raining. Roads are decent though.


----------



## Daner

*Snow Snow Snow!*

Its pouring rain Out there +5 cel and EC. Is predicating just flurries...I bet a bucket of chicken that there wrong 
I have a hunch that there's going to be a good dump of snow tomorrow...like 5-10cm...I can feel It In my bones 

Out side the shop here In the low area...I now have a lake...and I have noticed some snow melting away...thats a good thing .I'm sure there will be some local flooding

When those temps drop, It could get bad


----------



## ff1221

*Snow*

Any of you guys getting snow yet? Started here about an hour ago, got about 1.5" of wet heavy sh**, ya know the kind that sticks to your spoon.:realmad:


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;520060 said:


> Any of you guys getting snow yet? Started here about an hour ago, got about 1.5" of wet heavy sh**, ya know the kind that sticks to your spoon.:realmad:


You can keep it, it's Family Day!!


----------



## Daner

Ye hah..Its snowen again...Just got back from clean ups...We need more snow now.

I'll take 4" of fluff please


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think we will need to salt tonight... I hear we should have more in stock by tomorrow night. I think I will get by tonight.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

So just saw the weather report and they said a system moving up for friday could bring as much as 20-30CM to the GTA. Looks like our break will be short lived. Its still thinks we are having our meet! lol


----------



## Triple L

hahahaha... see the snow squall warning... up to 15 tonight maby... sure hope not, I'll take snow on the weekend tho


----------



## Daner

Any one else getting these Heavy duty snow streamers...we will be plowing soonpayup


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

> Friday/Saturday storm update
> 
> Computer models continue to exhibit all sorts of solutions to the eventual track and intensity of the storm moving up from the western Gulf region on Thursday and up toward the northeastern part of the U.S. by Friday. The models are having problems with the two branches of the jet stream that will be trying to merge and have not been able to figure out which branch (southern or the northern) remains the dominant one. If it is the northern one, then the system(s) will be a colder/weaker, more strung out one tracking farther to the south and not bringing much of the way of snow to southeastern Canada. If the southern branch takes over, then it will merge with the northern branch, resulting in a stronger surface storm that tracks farther north and likely brings some snow from southwestern Ontario through the Maritimes from Thursday night through Friday night. Still way too early for accumulation projections, if any at all in Canada.
> 
> Looking Ahead
> 
> The pattern during the middle of next week could turn pretty wild across eastern/Atlantic Canada and the Northeastern U.S.. Long range data are hinting at the development of a highly amplified pattern across the U.S. and southern Canada with a strong ridge of high pressure in the upper levels of the atmosphere building across the western U.S. and southwestern Canada, while a strong trough of low pressure forms downstream from Ontario to the Gulf Coast. This type of pattern could lead to the development of a major East Coast storm or two during the second half of next week. The time of year (mid-Feb) and the availability of cold air would favor snow in most areas from the Northeastern U.S. through the Maritimes. On the flip side, much of southwestern Canada should experience another period of generally dry and mild weather during that time.
> 
> Updated: 2/19/2008 4:58 PM


Accuweather Canadian meteorologist report.


----------



## A Man

Daner, hear you guys just got hit pretty good there, we got a couple cm's but nothing to plow yet, I think there's another band about to hit in a few miunutes. A friend of mine on the south end said they got nothing.


----------



## Daner

A Man;521055 said:


> Daner, hear you guys just got hit pretty good there, we got a couple cm's but nothing to plow yet, I think there's another band about to hit in a few miunutes. A friend of mine on the south end said they got nothing.


Yes we didpurplebou....and Its the fluffy stuff... be packing a lunch soon and heading out too the woods.

Hows your day going over there?:waving:


----------



## DeVries

An old timer told me once that the weather you have the day and night of a full moon is what you will get for the next month until the next full moon. 
Sooo I guess that we will have a relatively calm couple of weeks. Suits me just fine. Lets me get ready for the busy season.


----------



## ff1221

We got our 15cm last night, high winds and horizontal snow. A few highways closed (No surprise there) and they're calling for another 15cm tonight, but so far it's pretty calm with just a few streamers off the lake.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

DeVries;521146 said:


> An old timer told me once that the weather you have the day and night of a full moon is what you will get for the next month until the next full moon.
> Sooo I guess that we will have a relatively calm couple of weeks. Suits me just fine. Lets me get ready for the busy season.


I was thinking the same thing. This is the first time all season that the weather has been missing us to the south, like the last Alberta clip[per(today). The storm track is changing but the up and downs of the temps of this season seems to be holding. It seems odd in how the temps can swing the way they have this winter season, I can think of two or three 40deg swings in 24 hours this season.

I think a small break is in order for the next 14-18 days, which is fine by me. Customers are getting way too much sticker shock this season. Lets us regroup with the families and plan out the spring and summer months to come.

DAFF


----------



## musclecarboy

I'm cool with a break. I have done 0 to prep for this spring, so I don't want to get caught with my pants down in April.


----------



## Daner

I think a small break is in order for the next 14-18 days, which is fine by me. Customers are getting way too much sticker shock this season. Lets us regroup with the families and plan out the spring and summer months to come.

DAFF[/QUOTE]

I just ordered another plow....should be here this morning....hope It snow again

Yaa I hear yaa Daff... nice to regroup...and maybe pull out the ole lawn chair again....this week end looks like a sunny one...time to get on the x country skis and take a trip to the back 40.

yesterday I was out plowing with the 02 Dodge...and when I came back to the shop to do a clean up around here ...the wings on the Vplow had a mind of there own...I would push scoop...it would go to scoop...then bounce back to V then one wing would open and close...and so on...It looked like some one else had a remote on my plow and was playing games with me. Well I get the truck To the back of the shop dropped the plow...and that was It It was dead...would not move up or down...So out comes the test light...and discovered the Solenoid was Cooked...I always keep a spare...so I was back In business In 1/2 hr

Jeff: you better call another meet...or even a pretend one...we need some more snow LOL...Everyone Is starting to think spring now.

Have a fine day...from Daner:waving:


----------



## DeVries

Well I had my oldest truck in the trader last week because I am going to order another one in the spring. I thought that it would take longer to sell. Well the first guy to call came down looked at it and gave me what I was asking. (99 F-250 XLT diesel with 318,000 kms no plow asking $10,000) 
So he's picking it up this aft. Well I called the leasing company to order another truck and holy smokes it takes 8 weeks. What I want is not on the lot so now I am kinda screwed if we get a lot of snow. I guess we'll have to press the old single speed skid steer into service YIKES.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

So who has extra salt??? Talked to my supplier here this PM, good news is trhat we have lots of salt. Bad news is it "WHITE GOLD" @$$140.00/yd. Wow who wants to eat that extra charge?? 

It's nice for a break but i'm sick of the cold. Not any fun working in the cold fabricating so the spring stuff will wait a few more weeks. I think winter is going to linger this spring.

DAFF


----------



## oasisland

DAFFMOBILEWASH;523139 said:


> So who has extra salt??? Talked to my supplier here this PM, good news is trhat we have lots of salt. Bad news is it "WHITE GOLD" @$$140.00/yd. Wow who wants to eat that extra charge??
> 
> DAFF


Ya tell me about it , went got some earlier this week. But it could be worse we could have none like a lot of other folks scrambling to find anything they can get their hands on.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Didn't know that salt was such an issue. The bad part is that this shortage will not go away any time soon. It's not as if the salt mines can remove 100000 tons in a week, i am sure the reserves are looking bleek as well with all the snow fall in the north country as of late. 

What are the rest of you paying for a yard of the WHITE GOLD??

DAFF


----------



## DeVries

I got a delivery on the 7th of febuary and my price was still $75.00 per ton.


----------



## ff1221

DAFFMOBILEWASH;523139 said:


> So who has extra salt??? Talked to my supplier here this PM, good news is trhat we have lots of salt. Bad news is it "WHITE GOLD" @$$140.00/yd. Wow who wants to eat that extra charge??
> 
> It's nice for a break but i'm sick of the cold. Not any fun working in the cold fabricating so the spring stuff will wait a few more weeks. I think winter is going to linger this spring.
> 
> DAFF


Don't say that Daff, I want to be back to landscaping in late march, I got to much to do.


----------



## musclecarboy

Next year is going to be great! Salt will be cheap as hell because they'll have way too much in reserve.


----------



## JD Dave

I heard a rumour that Canadian Salt was for sale and they didn't want to have to much stock on hand because they wanted their books to look better. That could explain a few things!!


----------



## A Man

DAFFMOBILEWASH;523222 said:


> Didn't know that salt was such an issue. The bad part is that this shortage will not go away any time soon. It's not as if the salt mines can remove 100000 tons in a week, i am sure the reserves are looking bleek as well with all the snow fall in the north country as of late.
> 
> What are the rest of you paying for a yard of the WHITE GOLD??
> 
> DAFF


Actually I believe sifto produces around 24 000 tonne a day when they are at full production, makes it hard to believe that there is a shortage with that kind of daily production, but then again I was told once that one boat can consume a full days production.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Actually I believe sifto produces around 24 000 tonne a day when they are at full production

That would fill a few salt shakers.-- Next season I'm going to buy my salt by the truckload in the late fall. Thought of picking up an old trailer 53' to store it in. Might be a little difficult to move all the salt in but at least it will stay dry.

DAFF


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I talked to a guy at the river side depot on sunday aka The SALT depot, he said no where in Canada was selling salt, and he had 3 Tri axle dumps going down to the US all week until today, not sure why today was the cut off but they had until today to pull as much out of the US as possible. Luckily they have tons of bagged so I'm good to go.

Cheers


----------



## ff1221

I don't do any salting, I only get calls for it two or three times a year, and one of the other guys I work with does it. He gets his in bulk and keeps it in a coverall building that is probably 20' x 30', so if you have the space available it's a convenient way of storing it, and if need be you can take the coverall down in the summer.


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;523490 said:


> I talked to a guy at the river side depot on sunday aka The SALT depot, he said no where in Canada was selling salt, and he had 3 Tri axle dumps going down to the US all week until today, not sure why today was the cut off but they had until today to pull as much out of the US as possible. Luckily they have tons of bagged so I'm good to go.
> 
> Cheers


Well I just picked up salt today and they had probably 3-400 ton in a pile and Sifto trucks were still hauling in.


----------



## musclecarboy

Hmm.. TWN just upgraded Tuesday's forecast. I wonder if it'll dissipate by then.


----------



## Triple L

Ya i seen that... no one else is sayin much tho other then snow... Both WC and Accu are sayin snow so I guess that something will be coming.. Lets just hope its nice and fluffy


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Saturday it was so nice out I spent the whole day outside only wearing a vest and sweatshirt. Thawed out the old garden hose and gave all the trucks a good bath inside and out,. Shampoo'd the interiors vacummed and detailed everything but the tire dressing. (still frozen) Nothing better than driving a clean truck expecially this deep into the plowing season. To think by Mon night the trucks will be back into the salt sleet snow. At least the interior will stay nice for a few hours. 

DAFF


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

So the long range predictions for march, unsettled and cold for most of Ontario. Looks like winter is going to linger.


----------



## musclecarboy

DAFFMOBILEWASH;525581 said:


> Saturday it was so nice out I spent the whole day outside only wearing a vest and sweatshirt. Thawed out the old garden hose and gave all the trucks a good bath inside and out,. Shampoo'd the interiors vacummed and detailed everything but the tire dressing. (still frozen) Nothing better than driving a clean truck expecially this deep into the plowing season. To think by Mon night the trucks will be back into the salt sleet snow. At least the interior will stay nice for a few hours.
> 
> DAFF


I'm cleaning up everything too. We might not even have to go on Tuesday, looks like the forecast has been downgraded.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Check out the accuweather forums, they insist its going to be 6-12", and accuweather is saying 3-6 for the Golden Horseshoe.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Seems the storm has swung a little north and we are now right in line to get 10-15 at minimum. Im surpised Daner hasn't been jumping for joy, getting to test out that new back plow! We need pictures dont forget!!!


----------



## Triple L

10-15 at minimum, YIKES! my trucks getting pretty tired!!! Time for a new one next year, then watch, no snow just like last year.... Did daner end up buyin one of those back blades?


----------



## JD Dave

I'm in need of a big snow. I might not wish for 50cm again but 20-30cm would be alright. Everythings greased and ready to roll, just add snow.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;526308 said:


> I'm in need of a big snow. I might not wish for 50cm again but 20-30cm would be alright. Everythings greased and ready to roll, just add snow.


Good! The GTA is calling for snow Tuesday, 10cm! You can have it all I'll come help grease BigRed up with FF!:waving:


----------



## doh

Finally "The Big Thaw" started yesterday. No clea up though after loosing my major account this year.


----------



## creativedesigns

doh;526339 said:


> Finally "The Big Thaw" started yesterday. No clea up though after loosing my major account this year.


why did you loose your major account?


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;526336 said:



> Good! The GTA is calling for snow Tuesday, 10cm! You can have it all I'll come help grease BigRed up with FF!:waving:


Sounds good, I'll bring the coffee!!tymusic


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Finally have more room at most places due to some bobcat work. Do you guys really think 10 cm is coming tuesday?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Pristine PM ltd;526395 said:


> Finally have more room at most places due to some bobcat work. Do you guys really think 10 cm is coming tuesday?


Atleast, maybe more. I am looking forward to Brett Andersons predictions.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;526395 said:


> Finally have more room at most places due to some bobcat work. Do you guys really think 10 cm is coming tuesday?


I think it will be more, I hope!!


----------



## Daner

*Snow on Tuesday!*

Ohhhh yes...Daner did get one of those back plows...and pictures are to follow

Tuesday will be the big test for the new riggins...I have played with It a bit and It looks like Its going to do what I need It to do.

I hear that Tennessee was getting some good snow this morning...a Colorado Low they call Itpayup....and she's headed up here once again to visit us fine gentleman up here In Canadapurplebou:

Welcome aboard Creative Designs...Good to hear whats going on out In the North East

Daner


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Gas up! Its definatly going to be a good one. Here are the preliminary estimants on the storm:



> Here are some very preliminary snowfall forecasts, I will have a much more detailed analysis tomorrow on this storm potential. *If the consensus track is right then these numbers over Ontario might be a little conservative.*
> 
> Windsor, Ont......10-16 cm Monday night/Tue
> London, Ont.......12-18 cm
> St. Catharines, Ont......10-15 cm
> *Hamilton, Ont........12-22 cm*
> Toronto, Ont......10-18 cm
> Barrie, Ont.....7-11 cm
> Peterborough, Ont.....8-16 cm Tue/Tue night
> Ottawa, Ont.....10-17 cm
> Montreal, Que.....7-13 cm
> Sherbrooke, Que......10-18 cm
> Mountains of NH/ME........17-32 cm
> Quebec, Que.........6-12 cm
> Fredericton, NB........7-14 cm with sleet/rain poss. Tue nt/Wed (if all snow then a lot more)
> Saint John, NB......4-8 cm then rain


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;526545 said:


> Gas up! Its definatly going to be a good one. Here are the preliminary estimants on the storm:


I hope your not getting me all excited for nothing.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

JD Dave;526589 said:


> I hope your not getting me all excited for nothing.


lol its accuweather's fault if it doesn't happen. Like that last one, missed us by hardly anything!


----------



## ff1221

Accuweather is saying 3-8 cm for up here on Tuesday, but Environment Canada, & the weather network are calling for 1 cm. Daner what make of drag plow did you get, and let me know how it works, I'd like to get one.


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;526594 said:


> lol its accuweather's fault if it doesn't happen. Like that last one, missed us by hardly anything!


Accuweather is a bit to be desired.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

JD Dave;526727 said:


> Accuweather is a bit to be desired.


There forecasts do, however there Canadian meteorologist I find to be quite accurate, usually however his forecasts do not come in until a day or two before the storms. http://www.accuweather.com/news-blogs.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&blog=anderson


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;526770 said:


> There forecasts do, however there Canadian meteorologist I find to be quite accurate, usually however his forecasts do not come in until a day or two before the storms. http://www.accuweather.com/news-blogs.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&blog=anderson


I've never read his forcasts before, thanks.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Not sure what to make of this one yet. Everyone is all over the place, tomorow will be the clincher. When I see a blob of dark blue heading this way I will get excited. Till then I'll be turing the wrenches upgrading some equipment and searching for a truck. (DODGE)

I like the idea of the back blade Danner. Seen the one custom made in the UP and that thing rocks. I want one to play with too. Seems to be a real time saver at 14' wide. Lets hope for lots of powder for tomorrow night ending at 2:00AM so we can clean it up with out the big rush.

DAFF


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Try this one, the graphicial one is top notch. http://johndee.com/


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Everyones saying different things about this storm, I really have no idea anymore.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

JD Dave;526786 said:


> I've never read his forcasts before, thanks.


Also, you can watch this guys video blog, http://www.accuweather.com/news-blogs.asp?partner=accuweather&blog=strait Its a little more geared toward to southern U.S however it does give you the big picture, and you can see Toronto on the GFS model he uses.

Cheers


----------



## Daner

It Looks to me that It will be a good plowable event on Tues. I Think It all depends on how the cold air aloft fights the warm southern air mass...If the cold air Is strong enough there will be more snow amounts.

I'm off to Bryans equipment auction...starts at 9 am

Have a fine day all

Daner


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

CRAP I forgot about that and its 9!


----------



## Triple L

JEFF, howd you make out today at the auction, you were in soooo much of a hurry that you forget to turn off your lights... Bet you were PISSED when you got back to your truck, I was like man, wish I had your phone number to tell you... I had a pretty good day there, ended up bringing home a nice 14' 7 Ton dumper and I bought the other one for my buddy.... Man, the other guy that wanted to bid on it was ticked that I bought both of em... U or Daner get any wicked deals


----------



## Daner

Triple L;527563 said:


> JEFF, howd you make out today at the auction, you were in soooo much of a hurry that you forget to turn off your lights... Bet you were PISSED when you got back to your truck, I was like man, wish I had your phone number to tell you... I had a pretty good day there, ended up bringing home a nice 14' 7 Ton dumper and I bought the other one for my buddy.... Man, the other guy that wanted to bid on it was ticked that I bought both of em... U or Daner get any wicked deals


I saw a truck that left his lights on as well...But It wasn't Jeffs truck...I ran Into Jeff down near the backhoes...I was looking for a Dump too...but there was nothing there that grabbed me...so I High tailed It out of there.

From the looks of things, this snow that were about to get may last on and off right through the week end....we will soon see wesport


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Tomorrow seems to have been downgraded a bit??? maybe... I can never tell.


----------



## DeVries

Here's what we need tonight .Warm rain, about eight to ten degrees celcius. I am sick of winter bring on the warm spring wind and the rain


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;527563 said:


> JEFF, howd you make out today at the auction, you were in soooo much of a hurry that you forget to turn off your lights... Bet you were PISSED when you got back to your truck, I was like man, wish I had your phone number to tell you... I had a pretty good day there, ended up bringing home a nice 14' 7 Ton dumper and I bought the other one for my buddy.... Man, the other guy that wanted to bid on it was ticked that I bought both of em... U or Daner get any wicked deals


Lol man I just felt dumb lmao, luckily it fired right up, thank god for dual batteries. Ill PM you my number, if you use MIKE im on there too. To bad, if I knew you were going id have look for ya, I found Daner no problem lol. Good seein yea again Daner, Can't wait to see the backplow.


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;527631 said:


> Here's what we need tonight .Warm rain, about eight to ten degrees celcius. I am sick of winter bring on the warm spring wind and the rain


No thanks, I'm praying for lots of snow!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

One little wobble in the storm track and we get 6``-12``



> Windsor, Ont......10-16 cm Monday night/Tue
> London, Ont.......12-16 cm
> St. Catharines, Ont......12-18 cm
> Hamilton, Ont........12-22 cm
> Travel conditions could be quite bad in the Hamilton/St. Catharines region Tuesday afternoon and evening with strong winds, moderate snow and blowing snow.
> Toronto, Ont......8-16 cm (looks like the best storm dynamics stay to the south)
> Barrie, Ont.....7-12 cm
> Kitchener, Ont......7-15 cm
> Peterborough, Ont.....10-17 cm Tue/Tue night
> Kingston, Ont........12-18 cm
> Ottawa, Ont.....10-17 cm
> Montreal, Que.....10-18 cm
> Granby, Que......14-24 cm
> Thetford Mines, Que.......24-32 cm
> Sherbrooke, Que......15-30 cm
> Mont Joli, Que........8-15 cm late Tues night into Wed.
> Mountains of northern NH/ME........26-38 cm
> Quebec, Que.........7-14 cm
> Edmundston, NB......15-28 cm late Tue into Wed.
> Fredericton, NB........8-14 cm of snow then sleet from Tue night to Wed. Amounts quickly mount up just to the north.
> Saint John, NB......4-8 cm of snow Tue night then rain by early Wed.
> Moncton, NB.....7-11 cm snow late Tue night then sleet/rain by midday Wed.
> Charlottetown, PEI.......6-10 cm snow late Tue night then sleet and rain Wed.


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;527657 said:


> One little wobble in the storm track and we get 6``-12``


Let's hope for a wobble.


----------



## Daner

Looks like Its hitting the Windsor area now...I just hope it pulls north...and not just brush by


----------



## ff1221

Hope it doesn't pull to far north, i've been enjoying sleeping in, and i'm finally getting those home renos done. We'll have to see what the lake does to us, it usually gives us a beating.


----------



## schuitb

Nothing like rush hour plowing to get the blood pumping and the nerves strained.. Hope everyone has a good one!


----------



## doh

good luck guys, we have had a thaw here in NW Ontario., no snow till Thursday


----------



## JD Dave

doh;528138 said:


> good luck guys, we have had a thaw here in NW Ontario., no snow till Thursday


It's coming......I'm waiting............


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Nothing in TO


----------



## creativedesigns

DeVries;527631 said:


> Here's what we need tonight .Warm rain, about eight to ten degrees celcius. I am sick of winter bring on the warm spring wind and the rain


I couldn't agree any better!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

About an inch or two here in Hamilton, the bulk still has not come through. Will be heading out soon.


----------



## ff1221

It's foggy here, can't plow that, and I'm alright with that. Looks like the whole thing could miss us, knock on wood.


----------



## STRONGARM

2cm on the ground here,I'm going to empty whats in the hopper and then wait to plow


----------



## Daner

It just started here...very lite flurries and just a dusting on the ground...maybe Its going to miss me this time and I can stay home and watch Jerry Springer


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, ah, the days of 11am price is right.

We have a cm now.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

STRONGARM;528305 said:


> 2cm on the ground here,I'm going to empty whats in the hopper and then wait to plow


Hey,

Saw one of your guys out this way, which is rare lol. Do you like your Deere? We were using one with an 8 ft snow bucket, I liked it quite a bit.

Cheers


----------



## STRONGARM

Lynden-Jeff;528320 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Saw one of your guys out this way, which is rare lol. Do you like your Deere? We were using one with an 8 ft snow bucket, I liked it quite a bit.
> 
> Cheers


When did you see him? Love the deere, lots of power. Next week were starting a 2 week job for CN in clarkson moving trees and brush for a tree company.I think we will find out what she's made of.lol. What are you planning for today?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

STRONGARM;528327 said:


> When did you see him? Love the deere, lots of power. Next week were starting a 2 week job for CN in clarkson moving trees and brush for a tree company.I think we will find out what she's made of.lol. What are you planning for today?


Hey,

Nice do you have any attachements for brush clearing? We used a 250, so a 320 most likely quite a bit bigger. Just getting ready to head out, there is a pretty big fire at a house down the road. 7th fire truck from 3rd station just went by, might go check that out. I saw him yesterday on 52, thought it look like a SA truck and it did lol.

Cheers


----------



## STRONGARM

Lynden-Jeff;528333 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Nice do you have any attachements for brush clearing? We used a 250, so a 320 most likely quite a bit bigger. Just getting ready to head out, there is a pretty big fire at a house down the road. 7th fire truck from 3rd station just went by, might go check that out. I saw him yesterday on 52, thought it look like a SA truck and it did lol.
> 
> Cheers


what truck???


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

STRONGARM;528335 said:


> what truck???


One of the blue dodges, got your beep, but it says your unavail now.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Everything is melting now, but they are still saying more in coming for the rush hour home.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

That was the EZ snow. About 3-5" total. With the AM push followed by the afternoon clean ups, mother nature gave us an EZ melt too. Go back out tonight just to give all the lots the once over, adding some salt to the mix for there is lots of water in the asphalt and night time lowas of 15deg F forcasted.

Going to have a nap now!!

DAFF


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

They are saying that everything is over now except for a possible cm or two tonight, Toronto really didn't get anything. It is just snowing super light right now. We went and filled all of the trucks with salt to be safe because there is still a bit of a shortage, but we may not need it all. Ah well. One of our suppliers is still selling 20+++ yards to guys that are asking for it. I really don't think that is fair to the little guys that cannot store much salt. Our main supplier had 120 yards and it almost all went to the guys with dumps except for what my trucks and a few others got. At least it is priced the same as before the shortage. The Salt Depot is charging an extra $10 a tonne.


----------



## Daner

*What A Day*

Well I hope your all having fun down In the south end plowing today.

Not much snow here today maybe 1":salute: ...so the Jerry Springer show fit right In

It was also a good day to clean the chimney and hang out with the old dogs.

Glad you got some snow finally this year Daff...was this the 1st push for the year??...just kidden yaa

Looks like the wind may pick up... and us north end cowboys may get some Lake effect

Looks like we will be plowing tonight

D


----------



## STRONGARM

we did a heavy salt this morning and have been bare wet pavement ever since, 1-3cm on for eave and night.--looks like another salt over night........beats plow'n


----------



## ff1221

Daner;528761 said:


> Well I hope your all having fun down In the south end plowing today.
> 
> Not much snow here today maybe 1":salute: ...so the Jerry Springer show fit right In
> 
> It was also a good day to clean the chimney and hang out with the old dogs.
> 
> Glad you got some snow finally this year Daff...was this the 1st push for the year??...just kidden yaa
> 
> Looks like the wind may pick up... and us north end cowboys may get some Lake effect
> 
> Looks like we will be plowing tonight
> 
> D


I hope the lake effect only affects you Daner, I need to go to Bracebridge tomorrow, and bein as it only snowed a 1/2"here today that will work out well.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;528715 said:


> They are saying that everything is over now except for a possible cm or two tonight, Toronto really didn't get anything. It is just snowing super light right now. We went and filled all of the trucks with salt to be safe because there is still a bit of a shortage, but we may not need it all. Ah well. One of our suppliers is still selling 20+++ yards to guys that are asking for it. I really don't think that is fair to the little guys that cannot store much salt. Our main supplier had 120 yards and it almost all went to the guys with dumps except for what my trucks and a few others got. At least it is priced the same as before the shortage. The Salt Depot is charging an extra $10 a tonne.


Where do you get your salt from? I went to Beaver Valley today and they had lots, it was $100/2000lbs. Our local place Francesinis, had 300 yeasterday and 0 today. I'm just trying to keep our Coverall full by buying where ever I can.


----------



## Daner

*My new Rear Plow*

Here's my new rear plow...There Is Ice under this snow


----------



## JD Dave

Looks good Daner, beats turning around. Looks like you have some nice buildings, where exactly are you in Guelph?


----------



## Daner

near Brucedale way back In the woods

I've just be playing around with It here at the shop...I'm hoping It will save some back dragging time...with those lane ways that run right up to the garage doors etc...I have to remember that It's on there...Its only up and down no angle ...so I don't have to be too too much of a piano player In the cab

Daner


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;528839 said:


> Where do you get your salt from? I went to Beaver Valley today and they had lots, it was $100/2000lbs. Our local place Francesinis, had 300 yeasterday and 0 today. I'm just trying to keep our Coverall full by buying where ever I can.


In ottawa, if you go somewhere else for salt, you get frowned upon because your not a regular!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Nice*



Daner;528842 said:


> Here's my new rear plow...There Is Ice under this snow


Hey Danner nice.... looks like an Artic ? was looking at putting one on the wifes truck for driveways but will likely wait now until next season.

Any problems or issues as of yet ??

Al


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I have never bought from Beaver Valley, to far west. I think we are paying $93 now at some places, less at others. Salt Depot is stocked, 14th and Woodbine... I don't know about Draglam. United is fine as well.


----------



## Daner

Wow not a good day to be a horse - 15 plus the wind= -26 cel

Al: yes It's an Arctic...all Is OK with It...I just have to get use to, judging my distance from the garage doors. Gives a much better scrape than back dragging.

Looks like Friday will be fun as well,with the Alberta clipper...I heard Mon. going up to +8.....This Is what I call a Roller coaster winter


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We were just finishing hand salting a couple things last night and man, that wind just cut me in half.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

STRONGARM;528775 said:


> we did a heavy salt this morning and have been bare wet pavement ever since, 1-3cm on for eave and night.--looks like another salt over night........beats plow'n


Where are you getting salt from? I was at Mikes Landscaping and he is totally out of bagged and bulk, and doesn't really expect anything for the rest of the season, he said the municipalities are extremely low, and using mostly sand now. Also heard HBS is out except limeridge and wynona and only for a limited time!

Cheers


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Daner;528842 said:


> Here's my new rear plow...There Is Ice under this snow


That looks pretty cool, can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;528875 said:


> In ottawa, if you go somewhere else for salt, you get frowned upon because your not a regular!


I usually buy direct, so I'm not a regular anywhere. They frown at me, but as long as they load my truck with 7 ton I don't care. CET helped me out this morning, through his contact so I can live another day.


----------



## DeVries

How much snow did everyone get. I have sites on the escarpment and they had 15cm's. The sites that I have along the QEW got a dusting. There was enought to salt that's all. I guess the wind was to strong off of the lake and dumped it all on top of the hill.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Our mountain accounts got enough to plow, also scraped down all the Burlington accounts. Trying to conserve salt, not like its really in good supply lol.


----------



## Daner

*Bring On The Clipper*

There must be something brewing up...My leg Is starting to ake...anyone else have a built In weather alert like this?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I had a 8/10 migrain all day. Def some serious pressure change.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

The best built in weather alert was my dog Thunder(husky/wolf mix) as soon as the storms were a day out he would start doing laps around the house. The faster the lap the more snow to come. Still miss that dog and it has been years since my wife and I gave him to a retired couple in Quebec. Get pictures every Christmas with a yearly report an his misbehaviours.

At least the radiant heating is starting to do wonders during the day. Saving on the salt but don't let the sun go down before treating the lots. Lots of black ice!!!! Tomorows snow looks like a repeat of the last snow. Time to start thinking about a snooze...


DAFF


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Big storms brewing next week.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Tomorrow is looking like it will come at a decent time for us. 2pm till 12midnight is nice timing.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Snow started to fall about an hour ago. Accumulations are minimal as of yet. Good thing is that the snow is fine and the temps are holding at 21.1deg F at 7:30AM. Glad to have an salt base on the ground from the last event. Hoping the salt works long enough for the sun to melt the snow during the day. Highs today of 34deg F, perfect plowing temps to get asphalt with minimal salt and ice pack.


Tuesday looks to have potential. Then again anyone look at the 14 day? Looks action packed to me!!!

DAFF


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

-13.5 here, better warm up if its gonna melt like they say it might lol.


----------



## Daner

*Look At That Clipper*

Here she comes...-14 cel here...and had a low of - 19 early this morning...and now the warm up begins. So you guys say wi have some action on It way after the clipper...bring errrrr on...Ijust wonder how March will fall out...last year we had the most snow In March....Ahhhh here comes the sun...I'm gonad go grab my lawn chair and catch a few rays...before that clipper rolls on Inwesport

D

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WSO


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Daner;531404 said:


> Here she comes...-14 cel here...and had a low of - 19 early this morning...and now the warm up begins. So you guys say wi have some action on It way after the clipper...bring errrrr on...Ijust wonder how March will fall out...last year we had the most snow In March....Ahhhh here comes the sun...I'm gonad go grab my lawn chair and catch a few rays...before that clipper rolls on Inwesport
> 
> D
> 
> http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WSO


 I can just see you sitting out there as the wind and snow starts blowing in lol. Its either got to be 10 Cm + or less then 5 so I dont have to waste my gas.










Seems to be a pretty dandy little line headed for Hamilton.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am hoping that we won't have to go out twice for this.


----------



## DeVries

Hey Daff

How much snow you guy's got down now? Has it warmed up at all?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Just started flurrying here.


----------



## DeVries

Just started here now. Flurries are pretty heavy but it's melting as it hits. I got mostly commercial properties so I won't have to touch them till monday


----------



## musclecarboy

Crazy blowing snow north of the big city. Hopefully it doesn't drag on through the night so we can get it done all at once.


----------



## A Man

It's coming down here decent in kitchener, salt isn't holding it off anymore so I just called in a few guys to get the plows going. Looks like it's going to be 2 pushs, now and again tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

According to the radar it should all be done by 8, Probably wait until then to go out, until then, no point in doing condos twice for 10 cm, these little storms are making me go poor.


----------



## A Man

ohh, don't worry Jeff, were only plowing the per push locations right now...........haha fixed rate locations will wait till the morning.


----------



## Daner

The wind Is going to come on strong as the clipper moves out...Its coming down pretty good still here...but still not too much on the ground...a few drifts starting to build...Looks like a 7pm move out to me.

Take note there are tons of crashes and roll overs out there...roads are very bad...and now rush hour coming up...should be fun

Daner


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

A Man;531749 said:


> ohh, don't worry Jeff, were only plowing the per push locations right now...........haha fixed rate locations will wait till the morning.


lol thats the way its done!


----------



## A Man

I swear this time of year I can drive around on a day like this and point out which places are contract and which ones are push per or salt extra by how well they are being maintained. I have to admit I'm a little guilty of it from time to time, if this would have been happening in dec or jan, the entire crew would be out, but this time of year we only have 3 guys out there right now. Sidewalks entrances and priority properties are still getting the full service, to much at risk to not.


----------



## Daner

A Man...are you getting anxious to be back on the decks?...and hows the big bad Ford treating yaa

Jeff: you better turn that chip of yours down a tad...LOL


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

These little storms are seriously hurting me, no cash jobs when people can shovel themselves which has been tiding me over. Hopefully that changes next week!


----------



## A Man

Yeah we have about 6 weeks of work lined up now, but to be honest the snow business is paying real well right now, (sorry jeff) so I say keep it comin, looks like we might be in for a few more good events. So we'll get to the decks once the snow stops, I am looking forward to a full night sleep, lot checks are starting to be a pain in the a$$. Looks like you're going to get put your back plow into use. Keep us posted with how it works. Daner I saw the pics of your property, looks really nice out there, we should just have our meet there............haha


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;531790 said:


> A Man...are you getting anxious to be back on the decks?...and hows the big bad Ford treating yaa
> 
> Jeff: you better turn that chip of yours down a tad...LOL


I was up in Belwood yesterday and when I was coming through Brucedale, I was thinking, I wonder where Daner lives? Know of any farms for sale around you, I really like that area.


----------



## A Man

JD Dave;531819 said:


> I was up in Belwood yesterday and when I was coming through Brucedale, I was thinking, I wonder where Daner lives? Know of any farms for sale around you, I really that area.


I can't wait for the day when I can casually ask if there are any farms for sale, as if it's like pickin some good pie from the bakery..........haha, all jokes JD


----------



## Daner

*Our next meet*

I'm OK with having the next meet here...I have enough room to park all of our trucks NP...
Lots of room here...we could order Pizzas or Chicken We will talk about It soon

Hows our radar looking there Jeff?? Is she coming to a halt soon

D


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am thinking that things should be in good shape by 8 or so.


----------



## DeVries

I agree by 8 it should be just about over. 
I guess it will be a nice quiet friday night plow, just gotta look out for the odd stumblin drunk at the bar we clear


----------



## Daner

JD Dave;531819 said:


> I was up in Belwood yesterday and when I was coming through Brucedale, I was thinking, I wonder where Daner lives? Know of any farms for sale around you, I really like that area.


Dave: I will keep my ears open for farms...are you looking for a Hobbie type of farm...or a bit of cash crop?


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;531878 said:


> Dave: I will keep my ears open for farms...are you looking for a Hobbie type of farm...or a bit of cash crop?


No hobbie here been farming all my life. Cash crop is the type of farm I like, I've looked at a few up your way but not quite what I was looking for. I'd like to probably move up that way in 20 years from now, when I want to slow down but would like to purchase in the next year or 2. Most farms that are for sale aren't listed, most sell by word of mouth. I just thought I'd ask you, you seem to get around quite abit. A meet up at your place sounds like a good time.


----------



## musclecarboy

Heading out soon... it looks like it'll be an easy storm to take care of.


----------



## creativedesigns

musclecarboy;532090 said:


> Heading out soon... it looks like it'll be an easy storm to take care of.


might be easy, but still a PITA ! were puking snow here in ottawa, its becoming so sickening & mentally frustrating! wheres the spring weather???:crying::crying:


----------



## Triple L

just headin out now....... make my way thru the few commercials that open today then rip on all the driveways before they start cryin.... Should be a nice slow and easy paced day... happy plowin boys


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Just got in now, 4 am, not to bad. Got a huge peice of metal stuck in the tire, had to change it out. Just my luck. Thanks to Tractor plower for giving me a hand, definatly helped!


----------



## mrmagnum

Just got in here. Nice easy push!


----------



## cet

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/caon0696

I hope this one is wrong. I know JD Dave will like it.:crying:

Check out next Friday and I have 2 brokers on holidays.


----------



## Daner

*Back blade saved me time*

I just got back...12 hrs of plowing...use to take me16 hrs...The new rear plow Is working like a champ. Sorry to hear about your bad luck with the tire there Jeff.

Cet Hows your winter going so far LOL I read that weather report for Fri...25- 30 cm...Holy cat fish...where on earth are we going to put all this snow...should Make JD happypayup

I'm gone for a napwesport

D


----------



## JD Dave

cet;532324 said:


> http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/caon0696
> 
> I hope this one is wrong. I know JD Dave will like it.:crying:
> 
> Check out next Friday and I have 2 brokers on holidays.


Who's your DADDY!! Friday looks like a lot of fun, I'm not sure I can contain the excitement. With my luck the storm will wobble and we'll get nothing. With your luck CET, the wobble will give you 40 cm. Send all the snow my way boys, I'll take everything I can get.


----------



## cet

Daner, the winter has been long. Another 6 weeks left. We always make it through but even my guys by the hour have had enough already. We will see what happens Friday. My parents are driving home from Florida and are supposed to arrive Friday and my wife is supposed to leave with the kids for Kentucky the same day. The storm might be a good thing. One less shopping day for my wife, that has to save me a bundle. LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;532476 said:


> We always make it through but even my guys by the hour have had enough already.


LOL its funny you say that because I can fully agree. I sit here after pulling an all nighter and finally getting to sleep at 8am. Its sweet though, I can't deny it. What a year to start out in

P.S. I actually wouldn't mind Friday's prediction since its march break starting on Friday wesport


----------



## A Man

cet;532324 said:


> http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/caon0696
> 
> I hope this one is wrong. I know JD Dave will like it.:crying:
> 
> Check out next Friday and I have 2 brokers on holidays.


Wow, that's quite the prediction, I'll take whatever JD can't handle, send the rest here. I was going to head down south to florida for a week and leave it with the boys, but with a forcast like that I think all the fun will be going on here. Can't let them have all the fun.

We should get a little pool going on wether or not we get the snow. I've got 20 bucks saying we won't get over 10cm for the entire storm. (if we get more than that I'll be willing to payup) anyway


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Yea not its been upgraded to *30-40 *for friday and *15-20 *for saturday. Holy smokes doesnt describe that kind if horror. Atleast ill make some good cash.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Wow they are calling for nearly 40 CM on accuweather tuesday night, the world is ending I swear lol.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Third post in a row im on a roll. I am never looking at the weather network again. How can you go from 30-40 CM to 1-3 in the span of an hour????? How NOT to forcast weather.


----------



## toby4492

Lynden-Jeff;532653 said:


> Third post in a row im on a roll.


Hey don't be turning into Clapper in the OH thread. LOL


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

LoL well yea for some reason HAMILTON ON is listed 1-3 cm for friday and BURLINGTON (5 minutes away) is listed at 30-40. Maybe they just havent updated it yet. Also Winter Storm Watch in effect:



> *Winter storm watch for: Halton - Peel
> Issued at 3:24 PM EST SATURDAY 1 MARCH 2008
> SIGNIFICANT FREEZING RAIN POSSIBLE SUNDAY NIGHT. THIS IS AN ALERT TO THE POTENTIAL DEVELOPMENT OF DANGEROUS WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS IN THESE REGIONS. MONITOR WEATHER CONDITIONS..LISTEN FOR UPDATED STATEMENTS.
> A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WHICH HAS JUST DEVELOPED OVER MONTANA IN THE UNITED STATES IS EXPECTED TO MOVE EAST TOWARDS LAKE SUPERIOR BY SUNDAY EVENING. AS THIS STORM SYSTEM APPROACHES IT WILL BRING A WIDE SWATH OF WARM MOIST AIR ACROSS MOST OF SOUTHERN AND NORTHEASTERN ONTARIO ON SUNDAY. THE COLD SNOW COVERED GROUND WILL AT FIRST IMPEDE TEMPERATURES FROM WARMING UP TO ABOVE FREEZING DURING THE DAY ON SUNDAY BUT AS THE STORM MOVES CLOSER TO ONTARIO TEMPERATURES ARE EXPECTED TO RISE TO ABOVE FREEZING BY MONDAY MORNING. AT THIS TIME IT APPEARS THAT THIS STORM HAS THE POTENTIAL TO BRING SIGNIFICANT FREEZING RAIN AND ICE PELLETS ACROSS MOST OF SOUTHCENTRAL AND EASTERN ONTARIO BEFORE TEMPERATURES WARM UP TO ABOVE FREEZING. THE ICE PELLETS AND FREEZING RAIN ARE EXPECTED TO START ON SUNDAY EVENING ACROSS SOUTHCENTRAL ONTARIO UP TO COTTAGE COUNTRY. THIS BAND OF MIXED PRECIPITATION WILL THEN MOVE TOWARDS EASTERN ONTARIO SUNDAY OVERNIGHT. SINCE THIS STORM HAS THE POTENTIAL TO BRING SEVERAL HOURS OF SIGNIFICANT FREEZING RAIN ESPECIALLY OVER EASTERN ONTARIO...THIS IS AN ALERT THAT VERY SLIPPERY CONDITIONS MAY FORM AS A RESULT. THE ONTARIO STORM PREDICTION CENTRE WILL CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE DEVELOPMENT OF THIS STORM. AS THE WEATHER SITUATION DEVELOPS APPROPRIATE WARNINGS MAY BE ISSUED.
> 
> PLEASE REFER TO THE LATEST PUBLIC FORECASTS FOR FURTHER DETAILS.*


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;532665 said:


> LoL well yea for some reason HAMILTON ON is listed 1-3 cm for friday and BURLINGTON (5 minutes away) is listed at 30-40. Maybe they just havent updated it yet. Also Winter Storm Watch in effect:


I don't think were going to get much snow but you never know, they can't predict very well that far in advance. March does look very unsettled though.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;532709 said:


> I don't think were going to get much snow but you never know, they can't predict very well that far in advance. March does look very unsettled though.


I think it will be a plow event, just not 50+cm. Richmond Hill was updated too, it now has fri- close to 5, sat- 10-15.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

More bobcat work... We are doing serious damage to shrubs I am sure... It will be an expensive spring with all the repairs.


----------



## DeVries

Looks like March is in like a lion out like a lamb as the old saying goes.

Seriously guy's Friday and Saturday are a long way off. Where do they come up with these predictions.

Don't we usually get a storm just before or during the March break?

A March break big snow storm means that I will have a lot of shovelers for the condo's my guy's will love that


----------



## JD Dave

A Man;532578 said:


> Wow, that's quite the prediction, I'll take whatever JD can't handle, send the rest here. I was going to head down south to florida for a week and leave it with the boys, but with a forcast like that I think all the fun will be going on here. Can't let them have all the fun.
> 
> We should get a little pool going on wether or not we get the snow. I've got 20 bucks saying we won't get over 10cm for the entire storm. (if we get more than that I'll be willing to payup) anyway


20 bucks eh!! Hmmmmmmmm, I'll think about it.


----------



## A Man

Lynden-Jeff;532653 said:


> Third post in a row im on a roll. I am never looking at the weather network again. How can you go from 30-40 CM to 1-3 in the span of an hour????? How NOT to forcast weather.


Looks like we should be talking about tues not friday, total event on accu is over 25cm, but at the end of the day we all know how accurate they are...... JD I'll give you to tues to decide on next firday sat event. I would love another big one. Everybody and all our gear is running so smooth right now, I feel like we could handle a 50-60cm event........haha, ok I might be stretching it, but this has been a fun winter!


----------



## Daner

*Weather Guessers must have had a long lunch*

I do believe there will be a good one coming In March ,some time...But for the W.N. to throw A figure like that...for next week Is crazy...maybe there having there Christmas party early We all know It will change as the week unfolds...But I also agree the air Is very unsettled...and anything Is possible .I do think by the end of next week were all going to be pretty tired

I hope that freezing rain melts fast...or better still misses us completely...good thing there's lotsa sand.

For now I'm just takenerrrr cool and watch some hockey

D


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Check out the chat thread in the networking forum.


----------



## Triple L

whats going on here??? did all the snow all the suddon go away or what, I'm not seeing anything real big other then 5 cm on friday, WN is sayin... where did all this 30 + 40 come from......... unless its ONLY for your guys region, no bodys sayin much for KW


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Its going to be big, TWN is just too conservative, thats why I prefer accuweather.


----------



## Triple L

I dont know about this one, even accu's just sayin 3-8 for tuesday... nothin more for the rest of the week... I think it all disappeared lol... we'll see what she brings later in the week. maby the predictions will be half accurate then


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Total on accuweather is about 15 cm + ice for Tuesday. They are bouncing between 2 different models, one track has a lot more snow vs a lot more ice. This is actually 2 separate storms, the first an Alberta clipper which will be rain and ice tonight/tomorrow. Then a bigger nor'easter will come up for the snow and ice on Tuesday. Friday is a whole different deal. Im sure the Canadian meteorologist will be updating his blog today with predictions and more info. Its going to be a very messy and dangerous few days, with the amount of ice they are calling for.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

That last storm was a PITA. Seemed like when all my lots got cleaned and finished then another 2" would fall. Ended up doing three laps and a salt in total. Man I wish the price of salt would come down some. Getting sick of the $140. yd deal. To ad to the matter had the truck in reverse and some lady drove into me, saying the I hit her!! Not to mention the $2500.00 dollar repairs to her car. Rather pay the coin fix her car and burry the issue. All in all not too bad but these 20-30hr days are starting to take thier tolls.

Can't wait to start making out Feb invoices, these numbers are mindblowing. Boy am I glad all my accounts are by the push and salt and not the season. For some of the guys out thier must be hurting!! I'm sure the $ will come in but really slow for 90% of Jan is still out.

As for next week, the NOAA guys are very unsure of the exact paths of the storms. For todays and tomorrows forcasts have even change a little bit. Once again I'm not going to get too excited untill the blue blob is over us and it's cumming down. With all this extra coint can everyone say "UPGRADE". I'm sure this season will take its toll on those older 3-5 season trucks. Not to mention its always nice to have a new toy in the fleet to try out.

DAFF


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

DAFFMOBILEWASH;533277 said:


> That last storm was a PITA. Seemed like when all my lots got cleaned and finished then another 2" would fall. Ended up doing three laps and a salt in total. Man I wish the price of salt would come down some. Getting sick of the $140. yd deal. To ad to the matter had the truck in reverse and some lady drove into me, saying the I hit her!! Not to mention the $2500.00 dollar repairs to her car. Rather pay the coin fix her car and burry the issue. All in all not too bad but these 20-30hr days are starting to take thier tolls.
> 
> Can't wait to start making out Feb invoices, these numbers are mindblowing. Boy am I glad all my accounts are by the push and salt and not the season. For some of the guys out thier must be hurting!! I'm sure the $ will come in but really slow for 90% of Jan is still out.
> 
> As for next week, the NOAA guys are very unsure of the exact paths of the storms. For todays and tomorrows forcasts have even change a little bit. Once again I'm not going to get too excited untill the blue blob is over us and it's cumming down. With all this extra coint can everyone say "UPGRADE". I'm sure this season will take its toll on those older 3-5 season trucks. Not to mention its always nice to have a new toy in the fleet to try out.
> 
> DAFF


Yea they have no idea, the models changed so much since yesterday, I have 0 faith in the models. Be ready for anything.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

So, going to salt tonight or hoping that it is over fast? It looks like it should be fine early in the morning.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Bretts blog brought back some excitement, seems to be lots of the plate still. Heres the link if anyone is interested: http://www.accuweather.com/news-blogs.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&blog=anderson


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;533580 said:


> Bretts blog brought back some excitement, seems to be lots of the plate still. Heres the link if anyone is interested: http://www.accuweather.com/news-blogs.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&blog=anderson


I hope Bretts right.


----------



## creativedesigns

That smile on Brett Anderson's face just about made me cringe!!! I'd love to strap 20 shovels to his hands & let him clear the snow  That was such bad news :crying:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

... I can't see Toronto getting that much tomorrow... Does anyone ever find Accu right?


----------



## A Man

Just started freezing rain here, going to head out soon.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

5 degrees here. Have a feeling im wasting salt if I go put it down now. So the models are going nuts, now accuweather says 50 cm on thursday night and TWN has brought snow back for 2 days. I would keep an eye on the weather!


----------



## Daner

Wow Its a skating rink up here...and just started to pour rain...WITH THUNDER!!!!!

It's +3 cel. Thursday I'm hearing any ware from 30 - 45 cm...But who knows...It could be 60 cm...and a city shut down.

I just fabbed up a custom chute deflector for the big blower ...I'm running out of room to put the snow...the new chute deflector will aim the snow more downward

Watching the radar

D


----------



## Daner

*Lots of moisture headed this way*

You can see what just went through Ont....But take a look at the moisture thats being drawn up to us good ole cowboys ------------------.http://www.accuweather.com/radar-la...pcode=&level=regional&type=SIR&site=NE&anim=1


----------



## JD Dave

PITA, had to salt everything this morning, didn't want to but to cover my butt I did. 6 am it was still 0 and everyting was slippery. It's 6 degrees now though but I couldn't wait that long.


----------



## Neige

Just came back myself from salting. Still 0 degrees here, waiting for it to warm up to +8.
NOT LOOKING FORWARD to this week, looks like a real mess. Its going to be an anything can happen week. I still have 2 days of transporting to do.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Just got the dingaling on the teley:



> *Winter storm watch for: City of Hamilton
> 
> Issued at 3:33 PM EST MONDAY 3 MARCH 2008
> 
> A SIGNIFICANT PERIOD OF SNOW FREEZING RAIN AND ICE PELLETS IS POSSIBLE OVER SOUTHERN ONTARIO TUESDAY NIGHT AND WEDNESDAY. THIS IS AN ALERT TO THE POTENTIAL DEVELOPMENT OF DANGEROUS WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS IN THESE REGIONS. MONITOR WEATHER CONDITIONS..LISTEN FOR UPDATED STATEMENTS.
> YET ANOTHER MOISTURE-LADEN WINTER STORM IS STARTING TO TAKE SHAPE OVER TEXAS AND IS SETTING ITS SIGHTS ON SOUTHERN ONTARIO. THIS SEEMS TO BE FOLLOWING THE SCRIPT OF MANY PREVIOUS STORMS THIS WINTER SEASON WITH THE CENTRE OF THE STORM TRACKING JUST SOUTH OF LAKES ONTARIO AND ERIE. ALTHOUGH MUCH OF SOUTHERN ONTARIO REACHED DAYTIME HIGHS NEAR THE TEN DEGREE MARK TODAY A SHARP COLD FRONT WILL SWEEP ACROSS THE AREA TONIGHT BRINGING A RETURN TO BELOW FREEZING TEMPERATURES ON TUESDAY. AS THE WINTER STORM DEVELOPS AND STARTS TRACKING NORTHEASTWARD UP THE EAST COAST WARM MOIST AIR WILL OVERSPREAD THE COLD AIR ENTRENCHED ACROSS SOUTHERN ONTARIO. AS A RESULT A SIGNIFICANT PERIOD OF FREEZING RAIN AND ICE PELLETS IS LIKELY ON TUESDAY NIGHT ESPECIALLY ALONG AND NEAR LAKES ERIE AND ONTARIO AND OVER PARTS OF EASTERN ONTARIO ON WEDNESDAY. FURTHER NORTH TOWARDS THE BRUCE PENINSULA TO ORILLIA AND ALGONQUIN PARK HEAVY SNOW FROM THIS STORM COULD PRODUCE SNOW AMOUNTS IN THE 15 TO 25 CENTIMETRES RANGE. AREAS IN BETWEEN THROUGH SOUTH CENTRAL ONTARIO COULD SEE A MIXTURE OF SNOW FREEZING RAIN AND ICE PELLETS THAT MAY REDUCE THE SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS. LATEST INDICATIONS SHOW THE FREEZING RAIN AND ICE PELLETS SPREADING INTO AREAS NEAR LAKE ERIE AS EARLY AS TUESDAY AFTERNOON. EXACT SNOWFALL AMOUNTS AND THE LOCATION OF ICE PELLETS AND FREEZING RAIN WILL DEPEND UPON THE EXACT TRACK OF THIS DEVELOPING STORM. TRAVELLERS SHOULD BE PREPARED TO ALTER PLANS ACCORDINGLY AGAIN AS DRIVING CONDITIONS ONCE AGAIN WILL DETERIORATE SIGNIFICANTLY ON TUESDAY NIGHT AND WEDNESDAY. ENVIRONMENT CANADA IS CLOSELY MONITORING THIS SITUATION AND MAY ISSUE WARNINGS WITHIN THE NEXT 24 HOURS.
> 
> PLEASE REFER TO THE LATEST PUBLIC FORECASTS FOR FURTHER DETAILS.*


----------



## JD Dave

Thanks for the update Jeff.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

At 1:00PM the outside temp was 58deg F. Every flake of snow has been melted in about 18hrs. Rivers starting to build and more rain in the forcast. As for the wintery weather every one is still somewhat up in the arms on this one. Winter storm watches are issued all around us but with not much certainty. Might snow/rain/sleet freezing rain how much and the timing is still up for grabs. Going to bed early tonight (better be ready for anything tonight/tomorrow). Personally 25-30cm would be great, separate the men from the boys.

DAFF


----------



## cet

Sounds good to me. You can bend me but you can't break me.

I know where to go for a loan if I run short this Spring. He is going to have so much money under that mattress that he is going to need a ladder to get in bed.

Lots of salt at the Salt Depot in Newmarket. They blew up the loader last night so they are closed until they find one. Lets see, 300-400 tonnes of salt in the shed, charging black market prices and they can't find a loader.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;534475 said:


> Sounds good to me. You can bend me but you can't break me.
> 
> I know where to go for a loan if I run short this Spring. He is going to have so much money under that mattress that he is going to need a ladder to get in bed.
> 
> Lots of salt at the Salt Depot in Newmarket. They blew up the loader last night so they are closed until they find one. Lets see, 300-400 tonnes of salt in the shed, charging black market prices and they can't find a loader.


I think they'll find a loader pretty quick. I'm sure he has King size bunk beds by now.


----------



## cet

Double post.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;534482 said:


> I think they'll find a loader pretty quick. I'm sure he has King size bunk beds by now.


And his wife wondered why he wanted 10' ceilings in the bedroom.

NO loader for tonight.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

For jd http://www.accuweather.com/news-blogs.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&blog=meteomadness


----------



## Daner

Jeffy...You have all the Gadgets LOL...Thanks for that update...when I see weather reports jump all over the place...It gets me thinking, that there could be a big one on the way...I would not be a bit surprized to see 90cm roll Into town...till then I'm just taken er cool...watching the rain hammer the side of the shop

Daner


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;534508 said:


> For jd http://www.accuweather.com/news-blogs.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&blog=meteomadness


The Big Daddy Eh!!!


----------



## JD Dave

cet;534486 said:


> And his wife wondered why he wanted 10' ceilings in the bedroom.
> 
> NO loader for tonight.


That's stupid, out of all the guys that buy salt there someone has to have a loader he can rent. Or even go to a rental place. JMO


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Fun times ahead. Salt Depot has two loaders at Woobine and 14th... can't they just move one?


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;534482 said:


> I'm sure he has King size bunk beds by now.


LOL!

This forecast is all over the map! TWN is completely useless IMO, accu seems to be forecasting a ton! This winter wants to be remembered!


----------



## cet

When I phoned this morning the office staff didn't even know it was broken. I sent one of my guys real early. He was the first truck and it broke just then. They just locked the gate and went home. I wonder how many guys showed up to find the place locked.

There are 2 big loaders there. They are in the Lafarge plant. They are not allowed to use the other loaders.

I think most of the guys would have had to go to Markham last night.


----------



## Daner

That Is just plain carzy...that they walk away when there loader Dies...we all need some kind of back up. If we only new...we would have rented yards to store our salt In...How much salt woul you like today sir...ship 1000000000 Tonne Please


----------



## creativedesigns

Montreal 15 cm Wednesday. And the GTA 1-3cm wednesday. Right now I'am very convinced it will still be snowing in May for the most part. *Sighhhhhhhhh* lol


----------



## musclecarboy

Thats just stupid. I'm so small the salt isn't an issue for me but for you guys that do 1000+ton/year, it must get rough.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

musclecarboy;534573 said:


> LOL!
> 
> This forecast is all over the map! TWN is completely useless IMO, accu seems to be forecasting a ton! This winter wants to be remembered!


Too true, the winter which couln't be forcasted with out the aid of darts.

As salt goes:

I'd shovel mine if I could get early winter rates. Doesn't take long to move a yd or two of salt. Expecially if you could save 60.00 a yd. Down here the #'s are becoming clear as mud in the metrologists crystal balls. 0.3"ice acc. with 1" sleet and 5" snow. Seems like a salt fast to me.

Bring on the "BIG DADDY", something to tell the grand children" Way back in the winter of 2007-2008 there was a storm of the century with drifts 20' tall.........."

DAFF


----------



## musclecarboy

DAFFMOBILEWASH;534598 said:


> Bring on the "BIG DADDY", something to tell the grand children" Way back in the winter of 2007-2008 there was a storm of the century with drifts 20' tall.........."
> 
> DAFF


Again, what an effin year to start in lol. At least if next winter is light, it'll feel like such a joke. A much needed joke at that.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Daner;534554 said:


> Jeffy...You have all the Gadgets LOL...Thanks for that update...when I see weather reports jump all over the place...It gets me thinking, that there could be a big one on the way...I would not be a bit surprized to see 90cm roll Into town...till then I'm just taken er cool...watching the rain hammer the side of the shop
> 
> Daner


lol im the one replying in the lawn site thread, who else would know about the garage door lmfao


----------



## Daner

Lynden-Jeff;534630 said:


> lol im the one replying in the lawn site thread, who else would know about the garage door lmfao


No way///was that you? LOL ..the jokes on me

Who Is Interested In getting together down here at my place...I know It was a bad time for some of you guys to make it too the last meet...anyway something to think about...after the snow lets off a bit LOL..get the fire pit going out side the shop..a few cold pops...ma bey a prize for the shiny-est truck...lets keep It In mind

Rain Rain go away...I have seen my better days wesport


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Daner;534666 said:


> No way///was that you? LOL ..the jokes on me
> 
> Who Is Interested In getting together down here at my place...I know It was a bad time for some of you guys to make it too the last meet...anyway something to think about...after the snow lets off a bit LOL..get the fire pit going out side the shop..a few cold pops...ma bey a prize for the shiny-est truck...lets keep It In mind
> 
> Rain Rain go away...I have seen my better days wesport


sounds dandy!


----------



## musclecarboy

I'm in! I'm heading to my Uncle's for a few days next week next week to paint my truck, so I like going to Guelph. He lives off Wellington Road 22 just east of HWY 6. Owns Bellamy Construction, I'm not sure if you've heard of them.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Temps dropping like crazy, a little early compared to what the weather said!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It is still wet out there, but starting to feel quite cold.


----------



## musclecarboy

Ice/snow crap coming now. Temps dropping rapidly.


----------



## snowinjoe

Just stopped snowing here. 1/2 inch on the ground. I'll have to sleep with the phone by the bed.


----------



## Triple L

Daner, sounds good man! Order in a couple pizza's, should be awsome.... But, its gotta be in April, March 31 my contracts run out, so if we schedual it in April, It will snow like crazy  Then maby I could make some money instead of loosing my shirt off these dam contracts! Either way, Im in


----------



## musclecarboy

Wow, what a week this looks like its going to be!


----------



## Daner

April sounds like a good time to aim for...We can call It the spring break LOL

So...whens the snow coming now?


----------



## ff1221

It's good and sunny here right now, i'd forgotten what it looked like. Sounds like you fellas down south are gonna get it again, TWN is only calling for 5cm here tonite, which is fine by me, spent all last night at barn fire, I could use the sleep.


----------



## DeVries

The weather network is calling for 15-20 cm's here for tonight, and enviro canada is calling for 5-8 cm's.

I give up. Right now it's sunny and radar is showing precip south of us over lake erie. I'll just keep workin on the lawn equipment and keep thinkin spring.


----------



## ff1221

DeVries;535522 said:


> The weather network is calling for 15-20 cm's here for tonight, and enviro canada is calling for 5-8 cm's.
> 
> I give up. Right now it's sunny and radar is showing precip south of us over lake erie. I'll just keep workin on the lawn equipment and keep thinkin spring.


Thats what I like to hear.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

TWN calling for 5-10cm and 5-10mm rain, while noaa is calling for 4-8" and no rain. NOAA has just droped the rain from the forcasrt in the last hour and moved the snow line to the east. Not sure what to think on this one, personally its going to be a crap shoot. 

Has any one used the super fine salt as of yet?? Things around here are looking bleek as the salt thing just seems to get worse. Stoped by this AM for some salt turns out to be almost the same texture as the salt on a pretzil. Still seems to work but the electric machines will def hate it.

DAFF


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Its going to be bad for us, also the possibly of a BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIG one is coming for friday, but it is still a possibility. Let me see if I can dig up some stuff for you guys. 

Cheers


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

For this Storm:










For late week:










Hes busted out the Big Daddy shirt, good vids about late week storm:

http://www.accuweather.com/news-blogs.asp?partner=accuweather&blog=meteomadness


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

The Euro has a monster blowing up over Clevland on Sun. Some one is going to get a monster over the next 3-8 days.

DAFF


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

DAFFMOBILEWASH;535626 said:


> The Euro has a monster blowing up over Clevland on Sun. Some one is going to get a monster over the next 3-8 days.
> 
> DAFF


If the euro happens they say it will be as bad for ontario as the 1977 storm. Be ready


----------



## DeVries

It's March, it's supposed to rain


----------



## musclecarboy

Sweet, we're right in the damn middle of the heaviest snow


----------



## Daner

*Here she comes*

Hamilton and Toronto get ready to get hammered...and the rest of us ...Its moving In real fast.------------------------>http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WSO

The worst part Is...Its going to keep snowing and all the other good stuff all night and Into tomorrow....the morning commute for the office crowds will be a disaster from what they are predicting.

I'm all set...equipment Is all greased and gassed up...Looks like were ready to rock...Bring On the Storm!wesport

Danertymusic


----------



## Triple L

DeVries;535635 said:


> It's March, it's supposed to rain


haha, true that! For the first time in 3 years im actually excited for the green season... never thought I would see the day!


----------



## Triple L

haha, finally figured out how to change your display picture, there she is, my ol burnt out 06... Man this winter has been tough on equipment, whats your guys damage report?


----------



## JD Dave

I love that Toronto is part of the snowbelt now.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Well I am heading to bed. Good luck, this is going to be a doozy.


----------



## oasisland

Im heading to bed now as well . Snow and ice pellets here at the moment.

DAFF you like that table salt too huh I spread some early this morning Man it's getting bad here now for salt.Yet trucks are rolling out of the mine like army ants.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Ya, finding the salt flashes fast but doesn't like to stay put in the wind. Also you actually do better with respect to amount of salt per yard with the powder stuff. As long as you are speadinging it on something wet or white it is going to bite and melt. For pre salt it is useless unless you are trying to make salt drifts.

Is the Euro actually a strong possibility or one of those ghost storms which pops up here and there?? Non that would be the way to finish off this season. Definetly be one for the record books!!!

Its nappy time for me too!!


----------



## schuitb

*It's coming down!*

Hey everyone,

Winter's not done yet by a long shot!,, The ground is almost covered and boy is it windy... You get that erie exciting feeling as you listen to the wind growl through the tree's.... Might have lots with hardly any snow and then lots with 2' of snow!!! :=) I should get some rest.. I see some of you left already... Maybe I should just hop in the truck now.. been a while since my last all nighter!

Fair plowing everyone


----------



## schuitb

*Daner's Party*

Sound's like a great idea.. I might need a new truck win that shiny truck prize though!,,


----------



## ff1221

Not a flake in the sky here, but from the looks of the radar, most of you guys are really getting it. Good luck out there.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;535751 said:


> I love that Toronto is part of the snowbelt now.


LOL ask Pristine PM, he sure as hell will attest to this!


----------



## oasisland

Just getting ready to mobilize at this hour. 5 to 6 " here and still snowing


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I am just leaving now too. Good luck all. Also just watched Frank Straights 11 pm long range and the NAM models are now tracking the friday storm the same as the EURO or atleast alot close to the EURO so some good snow may be in the forcast.


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;536112 said:


> I am just leaving now too. Good luck all. Also just watched Frank Straights 11 pm long range and the NAM models are now tracking the friday storm the same as the EURO or atleast alot close to the EURO so some good snow may be in the forcast.


Were going out now, so have fun and be safe everyone.


----------



## JD Dave

Well that was fun, just got in. Have dinner then bed, then clean ups.


----------



## musclecarboy

That got kinda heavy as the afternoon rolled around because of the sun. Good thing is the sun cleans everything up nicely for us. I'm looking forward to dinner too.


----------



## KCB

I needed that like I need a hole in the head. I dont know weather to hit the sack, or hit the sauce...


----------



## JD Dave

KCB;536480 said:


> I needed that like I need a hole in the head. I dont know weather to hit the sack, or hit the sauce...


sauce then bed. JMO


----------



## KCB

Well I guess its going to be sauce in bed, so I dont end up passed out on the couch. 
Thanks for putting this into prespective for me JD.:salute:


----------



## cet

We have to plow everything tonight. I am not allowed in after 7am. We have a full run tonight.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Just got in, sleep till 1 and then back out for cleanups. What a crap storm though. Some wack job lost it on us for not doing a good job on his condo driveway, also blew a popit oring and lost craploads of fluid all night.

Cheers


----------



## Daner

830 pm and i'm done...a pint of sause hot shower and bed for me as well 18 hrs straight...then clean ups In the am


----------



## STRONGARM

just got to the shop from doing clean ups, 1 guy headed to salt and 2 of us to go do removal work.All this to make room for the next one.Fri to Sat 15-20 cm, I am DONE!!!!!!!:realmad: I love snow but I need some sun!!!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Just got in after way too many hours in the truck. A solid 8-10 inch snow here in Windsor. Under a winter storm watch for this Fri-Sat. Danner this one might be up your alley. Here is a tast from Henery from Accuweather. ENJOY this read every one.
payup

Blizzard of 2008 - Big Daddy Time Extreme Event
Thursday, March 06, 2008
IT'S LOOKING LIKE EASTERN KENTUCKY TO ONTARIO GET A BLIZZARD...

Based on all the data I have seen today, it's looking like the area from Kentucky to Ontario could see the first major blizzard in 30 years. If I recall, the last time that areas got hit by a blizzard was in 1977, but I might be wrong. I will check my Kocin books tomorrow. In any case, the models are coming around to a strong storm and the consensus of the track looks like it will be along the spine of the eastern slopes of the Appalachians. That would put eastern Kentucky through eastern Ohio into western New York and Ontario that gets over a foot of snow with winds over 40 mph. This is the type of storm that will cause road closures for a couple of days. That's the way it looks this evening. Any deviation in the track of the storm brings extreme conditions either east or west.

Now, given the strength of the storm, it will changeover to snow in the backlash all the way to the eastern Pa., into New England. So while heavy rain and flooding will occur in the east side of the storm, it will end as a wind-blown snow into some of the major cities.

We will also have to deal with severe weather including potential tornadoes into the mid-Atlantic including Baltimore, Washington, Philadelphia, Richmond, Norfolk and New York City with a track that is shown on the GFS this evening.

Keep in mind folks, it's March and storms tend to go to the extremes and we have seen extreme weather event after event this winter. This storm has the potential to throw everything at a lot of people as it tracks from the Gulf of Mexico to the Northeast. That's why it's a Big Daddy!

Updated: 3/6/2008 11:05 PM

DAFF
Time to nap!!--Looks like its time to go over everything For "BIG DADDY!!!!"


----------



## musclecarboy

Oh man this is looking crazy. I need a belt for one of my snowblowers so it can be ready for Sat. I can't wait to sleep in tomorrow. Good luck everyone


----------



## JD Dave

Well, we might as well set some records. Bring on the blizzard, I don't have any plans for the weekend anyway. Just got done pushing banks up and relocating snow, the lots are getting small now, so it's not taking as long to plow. Off to bed I go.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;537061. Off to bed I go.:drinkup:[/QUOTE said:


> Don't forget the ladder.payup


----------



## JD Dave

cet;537090 said:


> Don't forget the ladder.payup


LOL Where have you been latlely? Did SD get their loader fixed?


----------



## cet

They have been loading with a 980. It is fun to watch them load a 8' salter. Believe it or not I had to plow snow. It has been a slow winter and I missed the plowing so I decided to go last time. 2 guys off for the next week so I will be out all the time now. One of my guys did 16 hours yesterday in my 2wd, pushed everything again no problems. We got between 25-30 cm.


----------



## Triple L

Jeff, whats the lowdown on tomarrow snow, anything crazy, seems like your the man when it comes to getting the shake down on whats happening with this snow.....


----------



## JD Dave

cet;537103 said:


> They have been loading with a 980. It is fun to watch them load a 8' salter. Believe it or not I had to plow snow. It has been a slow winter and I missed the plowing so I decided to go last time. 2 guys off for the next week so I will be out all the time now. One of my guys did 16 hours yesterday in my 2wd, pushed everything again no problems. We got between 25-30 cm.


You don't want to forget how to do it. My dad picked up a load with our 3500 and he scaled 4.79 metric. The poor dually looked didn't like it very much. A komatsu 450 loaded him and that's the biggest load it's ver had. I'm glad the wheel didn't fall off.


----------



## musclecarboy

Oh geez look at this one.


----------



## Daner

That looks like 2'-3' of snow for this neck of the woods...Good Map Musclecarboy.

JD...Did you not hear...That Cet had to move his bed In the basement...and he has to crawl up In the attic to reach the mattress....He's also thinking of adding a 4th floor LOL!

Jeff: whats the latest press release?...It sure looks like somthing Is brewing up out there to me.

Daff your right I love the big bad storms...but It looks like this one Is going to run on for a while...and there will be a few cranky customers

Heather Lawn Spray...where are you these days??.

My new custom chute deflector worked real good on blower...I can aim It right on the lawn...Or I can send It over to Newmarket LOL

we had some sun today...that was good...But this Is the Calm before the storm


----------



## cet

Daner, You are on the right track but the wrong guy. I am 80% contract. Not a good year for me but I will survive. My salt is even included. A good friend of mine who is not even in the business but very smart told me I am working this year for next year. This year has to bust some of the cheap/new guys. Most of my stuff needs to be bid next year so we will see.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;537216 said:


> You don't want to forget how to do it. My dad picked up a load with our 3500 and he scaled 4.79 metric. The poor dually looked didn't like it very much. A komatsu 450 loaded him and that's the biggest load it's ver had. I'm glad the wheel didn't fall off.


I had 4.19 in my 3500HD on Wed and man I knew it was there. I am glad I didn't see an MTO. I went less then 1 km. before I was spreading.


----------



## musclecarboy

It looks like we'll be fine up here north of T.O. 12-20cm with a 6-8hr break after the first 5-7cm. Check it out: http://www.accuweather.com/news-blogs.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&blog=anderson

Its cool that he updates regularly


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I'm not sure about the storm but never had an experience with anything over 13" in a event. With the possibility of 60cm on the table how to prepare?? Have been around most of my properties pushing the piles back and making some holes for the new stuff. Personally 16" of drifted snow might be all that a pick up can handle. Expecialy out in the open fields of the county moving from town to town. 

As for the storm I read earlyer in the week that this storm could be an all out blizzard if the sweet spot went through Clevland Ohio. Looking at the Winter Storm watches issued in the US by NOAA clevland seems to be smack dab in the centre of the watch area. With the Low forcasted to be much the same as an tropicial depression/ hurricane we need to watch out for eachother and have a back up plan from some friends. Going to talk to some of my winter buddies and have the sleds ready for any of us which could get standed out thier. Better to have a back up plan now than at the last minute.

DAFF


----------



## mrmagnum

DAFFMOBILEWASH;537403 said:


> I'm not sure about the storm but never had an experience with anything over 13" in a event. With the possibility of 60cm on the table how to prepare?? Have been around most of my properties pushing the piles back and making some holes for the new stuff. Personally 16" of drifted snow might be all that a pick up can handle. Expecialy out in the open fields of the county moving from town to town.
> 
> As for the storm I read earlyer in the week that this storm could be an all out blizzard if the sweet spot went through Clevland Ohio. Looking at the Winter Storm watches issued in the US by NOAA clevland seems to be smack dab in the centre of the watch area. With the Low forcasted to be much the same as an tropicial depression/ hurricane we need to watch out for eachother and have a back up plan from some friends. Going to talk to some of my winter buddies and have the sleds ready for any of us which could get standed out thier. Better to have a back up plan now than at the last minute.
> 
> DAFF


I agree DAFF, I'm getting some food, water and extra fuel ( 20 L can) in the truck just in case. You never know.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;537396 said:


> I had 4.19 in my 3500HD on Wed and man I knew it was there. I am glad I didn't see an MTO. I went less then 1 km. before I was spreading.


You have a flt deck on your truck though, so you probably had more then me.


----------



## Triple L

Daner, I PM'd heather the other day, he sent me one back... Seems like hes been real busy this year. 4 trucks, skid-steer, deere tractor... Pretty fair size opperation, hope he's been doin well, wonder how many of his are on contract....

I dont know... what do you guys say about your contracts next year? Raise em up, or keep em relatively the same???


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Keep them, we had two great years before this one. As everyone says, it all evens out... hopefully.


----------



## JD Dave

So I wonder how much snow were gonna get?


----------



## sonicblue2003

Storm warning canceled for our area.... maybe 2-3 inches at the most. I don't know about areas east of us but Windsor is out of the woods.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Not looking very promising for a hole lot of snow around here. Just the other side or lake Erie they are going to get pounded,(8-15") only 50-75 km away. Sure would be nice to see a real blizzard. It's only been 30 years sinse the last.

DAFF


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am reading the way the put it for TO, and I think they have sort of downgraded it... but not really.


----------



## Daner

I would say get ready...when was the last time the weatherman was wrong LOL.

The Info that I'm gathering looks Like Its going to be a real deal here...don't forget the good ole wind...even with 30cm of snow and a good wind we may see some High and long drifts...the ones you can get stuck In with the pickups. My advise Is to ready for this one...all It has to do Is shift a hundred miles north or where ever...I don't think anyone will know until Its right on top of us.

Cet: I got you mixed up with JD... my mistake LOL.

Next my rates will go up for sure...not just because we had lots of snow this year...Its just because the cost of doing business has Increased

My back plow Is working real fine...I'm getting use to It now and I can drop the blade 6" from the doors every time now.

Lookin at the radar...looks like some flurries will be here soon...Well I have to fix a wiper blade on the Dodge 02 and top up the wwaf and tidy up the cab a bit.

Daner


----------



## musclecarboy

Latest Update on Upcoming Snowstorm
Friday, March 07, 2008

Computer models, at least the latest American and Canadian, are in pretty good agreement now with the approaching storm, which will come in two parts. Part one will be taking place across parts of Ontario and southern Quebec tonight and early Saturday then comes part 2 from midday Saturday through Saturday night, which will be the main storm, and that part will be responsible for blizzard conditions from the St. Catharines/Niagara/Hamilton/Toronto region Sat aft/eve then up to Peterborough/Ottawa/Montreal/Quebec City region Sat eve/night, even perhaps as far north as Pembroke. The models have tracked a little farther to the west with the storm since yesterday evening, but at least they are showing good cosensus now, so that gives me more confidence.

The consensus track of the main surface storm takes it up to near Hagerstown, MD Saturday afternoon then reaching Vermont sometime Saturday night. This type of track will hammer the region from Peterborough, Ont through Ottawa and the northwest side of Montreal. This farther west track will also allow warmer air to move in for a short time aloft Saturday afternoon and evening for a mix or brief changeover to sleet from the Kingston, Ontario area to Cornwall and perhaps the towns on the south and east side of Montreal. Places like Sherbrooke will also see a change to sleet. Parts of central New Brunswick could get a fair amount of sleet and freezing rain out of this storm Saturday afternoon and night, with mostly rain along the south coast and a sleet (Sat night) to heavy snow (Sun) situation in the north.

Here is my Friday afternoon update for total accumulations for the entire event..........Keep in mind, some of these amounts have been adjusted to take into the slight westward shift in the expected track. As I said yesterday, a slight shift in the track can make a big difference.

Windsor, Ont....8-12 cm
Sarnia, Ont.....6-10 cm
London, Ont...12-22 cm
St. Thomas, Ont.....12-22 cm
St. Catharines, Ont.....27-45 cm (Real nasty travel conditions across this region late Sat! Just stay home)
Niagara Falls, Ont.....30-47 cm (maybe a touch of sleet mixed in for a short time)
Hamilton, Ont......24-36 cm
Kitchener, Ont...14-26 cm
Toronto, Ont.....18-28 cm (worst conditions Sat. eve with strong winds, snow, blowing snow, low vis)
Owen Sound, Ont.....5-8 cm
Barrie, Ont......12-23 cm
Bracebridge, Ont....8-16 cm
Oshawa, Ont....22-34 cm
Peterborough, Ont....25-40 cm
Belleville, Ont.....30-47 cm
Kingston, Ont.....20-35 cm
Pembroke, Ont....12-18 cm
Ottawa, Ont.....34-52 cm (Just an all out blizzard Saturday evening!)
Cornwall, Ont.....20-33 cm (tough call, plenty of moisture, but how much sleet?)
Montreal, Que...28-42 cm (sleet may briefly mix in, especially from the city on S/E)
Cowansville, Que.....18-30 cm (Again, how much sleet is the key)
Granby, Que......20-34 cm (some sleet likely Sat aft/eve)
Drummondville, Que.....24-38 cm (some sleet possible Sat aft/eve)
Sherbrooke, Que.......15-27 cm (possible sleet late Sat aft.)
Trois-Rivieres, Que...30-45 cm
Quebec City, Que......22-34 cm (may even sleet hear by Sat. eve, for a time)
Edmundston, NB...17-30 cm (some sleet later Sat)
Rimouski, Que..15-22 cm


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;538085 said:


> Latest Update on Upcoming Snowstorm
> Friday, March 07, 2008
> 
> Computer models, at least the latest American and Canadian, are in pretty good agreement now with the approaching storm, which will come in two parts. Part one will be taking place across parts of Ontario and southern Quebec tonight and early Saturday then comes part 2 from midday Saturday through Saturday night, which will be the main storm, and that part will be responsible for blizzard conditions from the St. Catharines/Niagara/Hamilton/Toronto region Sat aft/eve then up to Peterborough/Ottawa/Montreal/Quebec City region Sat eve/night, even perhaps as far north as Pembroke. The models have tracked a little farther to the west with the storm since yesterday evening, but at least they are showing good cosensus now, so that gives me more confidence.
> 
> The consensus track of the main surface storm takes it up to near Hagerstown, MD Saturday afternoon then reaching Vermont sometime Saturday night. This type of track will hammer the region from Peterborough, Ont through Ottawa and the northwest side of Montreal. This farther west track will also allow warmer air to move in for a short time aloft Saturday afternoon and evening for a mix or brief changeover to sleet from the Kingston, Ontario area to Cornwall and perhaps the towns on the south and east side of Montreal. Places like Sherbrooke will also see a change to sleet. Parts of central New Brunswick could get a fair amount of sleet and freezing rain out of this storm Saturday afternoon and night, with mostly rain along the south coast and a sleet (Sat night) to heavy snow (Sun) situation in the north.
> 
> Here is my Friday afternoon update for total accumulations for the entire event..........Keep in mind, some of these amounts have been adjusted to take into the slight westward shift in the expected track. As I said yesterday, a slight shift in the track can make a big difference.
> 
> Windsor, Ont....8-12 cm
> Sarnia, Ont.....6-10 cm
> London, Ont...12-22 cm
> St. Thomas, Ont.....12-22 cm
> St. Catharines, Ont.....27-45 cm (Real nasty travel conditions across this region late Sat! Just stay home)
> Niagara Falls, Ont.....30-47 cm (maybe a touch of sleet mixed in for a short time)
> Hamilton, Ont......24-36 cm
> Kitchener, Ont...14-26 cm
> Toronto, Ont.....18-28 cm (worst conditions Sat. eve with strong winds, snow, blowing snow, low vis)
> Owen Sound, Ont.....5-8 cm
> Barrie, Ont......12-23 cm
> Bracebridge, Ont....8-16 cm
> Oshawa, Ont....22-34 cm
> Peterborough, Ont....25-40 cm
> Belleville, Ont.....30-47 cm
> Kingston, Ont.....20-35 cm
> Pembroke, Ont....12-18 cm
> Ottawa, Ont.....34-52 cm (Just an all out blizzard Saturday evening!)
> Cornwall, Ont.....20-33 cm (tough call, plenty of moisture, but how much sleet?)
> Montreal, Que...28-42 cm (sleet may briefly mix in, especially from the city on S/E)
> Cowansville, Que.....18-30 cm (Again, how much sleet is the key)
> Granby, Que......20-34 cm (some sleet likely Sat aft/eve)
> Drummondville, Que.....24-38 cm (some sleet possible Sat aft/eve)
> Sherbrooke, Que.......15-27 cm (possible sleet late Sat aft.)
> Trois-Rivieres, Que...30-45 cm
> Quebec City, Que......22-34 cm (may even sleet hear by Sat. eve, for a time)
> Edmundston, NB...17-30 cm (some sleet later Sat)
> Rimouski, Que..15-22 cm


Is CET at home crying?


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;538114 said:


> Is CET at home crying?


I wouldn't be surprised. How about giving each of us 1cm from the surcharges on your accounts:waving:


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;538149 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised. How about giving each of us 1cm from the surcharges on your accounts:waving:


Sure, cheques are in the mail.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;538152 said:


> Sure, cheques are in the mail.


Oh man, you're the best! LOL


----------



## oasisland

> My back plow Is working real fine...I'm getting use to It now and I can drop the blade 6" from the doors every time now.


Thats it????? Come on man 2 " minimum. LOL just kidding doing good man


----------



## cet

Home alone(not crying). The family headed out on Holidays straight into the storm. We will make it through, we always do. Might need a loan but they just lowered interest rates by 1/2%. Just don't tell my brokers I am broke. LOL


----------



## STRONGARM

Well off to bed, we're going out around midnight. I have a feeling that I might be out for 2 days.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Just eating then getting a snooze, not going out until 230-3 am, dont thinkt here will be much till then, just big fluffy flakes right now coming down slowly. If I can catch a snooze now and then tomorow morning after a pass I will be ready to rock and roll for tomorow night. Load up on the jolt


----------



## musclecarboy

Sleep till 4 or 5, work till noon, sleep tomorrow afternoon, work late tomorrow night into Sunday. AND we lose an hour sunday morning


----------



## Triple L

yupper, Im not goin out till 4 either... Just bought a new to me truck today, 95 ford 2500, real nice truck, only 85 000 K on her... Cant wait to get er next week, might need it this weekend tho...lol, see what kinda deal I can swing... Hay, hope every has a safe plow tomarrow, since now I got one of those cool new v-maxx 8500 salters where the push bar out back is on a 65 degree angle  My dad decided it would be cool to back into a newspaper vending machine the other day... lol.. must have had one to many


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Going out for 3.... I am worried we will have to salt in between the storms...that will not be fun.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

TheWeather Netwok is out to lunch. Total snowfall accumulation up to Sat afternoon is a whopping 5cm!!! Has been snowing here for about 2 hours with a total of 3-4cm. So in theory the snow will stop any time!!!! 

Just had a peak at the band of heavy snow forming along the NW fringe of the storm, running to the deep south. If Windsor stays in this path we will be digging for a long time. Plus the temp outside is 24.5 deg F so what is the snow expansion ratio?? 15-25:1. Just have this funny feeling about this forcast. The good news is the snow is very light and fluffy.

DAFF


----------



## Daner

I went for my nap at 5pm...just got up...I thought i would be sleeping till 1 am ...O well...I'm ready to rock and roll any time. I want to get out there a get a head start...so maybe around midnight.

One good thing It s the week end and the crazys should stay put at home and let us guys do our job.

Looks like we are In the Blizzard warning area...I have already changed my phone message...to remind some that service may be a bit slower, because of Blizzard conditions

The main thing Is to taker cool and be safe...gone to check snow depth

Cheers

D


----------



## JD Dave

cet;538204 said:


> Home alone(not crying). The family headed out on Holidays straight into the storm. We will make it through, we always do. Might need a loan but they just lowered interest rates by 1/2%. Just don't tell my brokers I am broke. LOL


You'll be golfing in no time and the winter will be a distant memory!!!


----------



## JD Dave

I actually got a load of salt today 41 tonne, I'm pretty happy about this.:bluebounc


----------



## creativedesigns

So, were already 5 days into March, & we have 45.6cm of snow to date! The worst part is were getting another 40 cm on top of that right now! *sigh* ...soon as spring arrives I'm gonna kiss the asphalt! lol


----------



## STRONGARM

just got to the shop now, 3cm maybe on the ground.....and it looks like a break in the radar. I'm not sure what to do with my guys???


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Just woke up the sky is as full as when I went to bed, total acc. of 6-7 cm and counting!! I think the weather guys around here have gone to bed, no new news out there in respect to snowfall amounts. Better get out there and start moving some piles. Its going to be a long night and day.

DAFF


----------



## Daner

I went back to bed @ Midnight...and just got up now 3:45 am...not as much as I thought In the line of snow...but Its blowing preaty good...we are rolling at 4:00 am...have fun and stay safe ...catch yaa on the rebound.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Well got up at 2:30, no snow, got up at 5, no snow soooo I slept right through. To bad I didn't know this last night, would have went home instead of sleeping on my moms couch lol. Looks like light flurries right now, probably going out in a few hours.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## ff1221

I don't envy any of you fellas. I've been watching the radar, and it looks like a busy weekend ahead for ya's. Nothing going on here, the storm is missing us by a hundred miles anyways (knock on wood). Good luck out there guys, looks like spring might try and make an entrance later next week, I hope it hangs around.


----------



## musclecarboy

Oh man this is starting to get ugly. I just did a round a few hours ago to clean up last nights snow but when you drive by now, it doesn't even look like I cleared it! We're getting 1"+ per hour now and its blowing like a mofo.


----------



## Daner

Shut down and waiting It out here...This must be the heavy snow they were talking about.

Takener KOOOOOL


----------



## ricothunder

also shut it down just got in 11am and clean all sites now once and now going to wait it out till at least dinner time lol its nuts out there


----------



## DeVries

I just got in as well. There are some decent drifts starting to form. 

Gonna have some lunch and take a nap and go out l8tr this afternoon.

From what I can tell should be over by about 8 tonight, then the fun begins.


----------



## musclecarboy

DeVries;538622 said:


> From what I can tell should be over by about 8 tonight, then the fun begins.


You're using the term "Fun" loosely lol. Anywhere from 8-10 tonight it'll finish. There's no point going out before then since it covers your tracks before you can turn around to look at what you've cleared. Good Luck to everyone, lets finish off the year with one to remember.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

At home it's snowing about a 3/4" an hour, but in the city (Windsor) not as bad. Here we are on the friges of snow/no snow. Moving 50 miles West nothing --East full out snow. At least this will be an EZ clean up. In the city the salt is working wonders. At home the kids like the big drifts!! Take care every one..

DAFF


----------



## creativedesigns

4:40 pm , we called our crews off the roads due to extreme lack of visibility. Very dangerous here in Ottawa. 50cm ( 20 inches!) falling since this morning. :crying:


----------



## ff1221

I didn't knock on wood hard enough. Apparently Mother Nature found me, and sent some our way, not a lot of accumulation, but visability is poor and it's blowing like bugger.


----------



## Triple L

Man, I have never seen snow like this in my life... Plowed for about 5 hours this afternoon, on all the hourly, make it easier for tonight and some extra $$$... Unbelievable! never seen road conditions like this... this one will defentially go down in the history books and the bank books... lol, the year many lost thier shirt.... im off to  start around midnight for the long haul for the next few days


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;538861 said:


> Man, I have never seen snow like this in my life... Plowed for about 5 hours this afternoon, on all the hourly, make it easier for tonight and some extra $$$... Unbelievable! never seen road conditions like this... this one will defentially go down in the history books and the bank books... lol, the year many lost thier shirt.... im off to  start around midnight for the long haul for the next few days


I went out for a bit, definitely will make it easier tonight. I'm grabbin a bite, heading off to bed until about 10 or 11. I'll invite Al Gore over for dinner tomorrow and have a discussion about global warming, right after he gets stuck in A FOOT of snow IN MARCH.


----------



## Daner

*Its a snow Tornado!!!!!!*

Looking at the radar and Its swirling all around Ontario like a tornado.

Its coming down hard now, and we are heading out again very soon to keep on top of this storm...Be safe all and have fun with It...see yaall In a couple of days:waving:

Daner


----------



## musclecarboy

Ok, this is just stupid. I decided to get a latte to kill time and my truck hardly even gets traction. Took me 15mins to get 4km to Starbucks, 20 mins to get back! I can't wait to drive to the sites tonight


----------



## schuitb

Down my street everyone is out with a snow blower!, the whole city is humming and we are all trying to send the snow back in the sky!!! Unreal.

I thought i was on top of this storm when I came in around 4:00,, now i don't know. And i thought the bad storms where in April!


----------



## creativedesigns

Here's to everyone wishing winter was over!!! Hope this pic creates warm thoughts!
Thats where I should be for 4 months during winter! Relaxing by the beach drinking all day! Cheers to all


----------



## shepoutside

My wife and kids are in West Palm, while I'm resting after 14 hours, and will be heading back out around midnight for another 14 or more  Keep it safe out there !!!!


----------



## cet

I am home alone also.

For all the people that wanted another storm I hope you are all happy.

Newmarket is a complete disaster. I am sending most of the guys at daylight. It is almost impossible to drive around.


----------



## heather lawn spray

White out conditions made it too hard to see, windows kept icing up outside and fogging up inside, pulled everybody back at 6:30 pm, nobody argued. This from a crew that thinks nothing of 18 hour runs. They cut off at 10 hours, and will be back soon. University Weather station is reporting 37 cm to 10:00 pm. They are declaring this year all time record over 1923-24


----------



## JD Dave

cet;539067 said:


> I am home alone also.
> 
> For all the people that wanted another storm I hope you are all happy.
> 
> Newmarket is a complete disaster. I am sending most of the guys at daylight. It is almost impossible to drive around.


Are you reffering to me? I'm happy it's over but I did have fun. Down by the lake it was bad, I didn't think the tap was going to turn off.


----------



## cet

No I wasn't reffering to you. Just to the general population.

I had some 7' drifts, 2 guys off and a lot of snow. Just got in.

I don't have a location that doesn't need loader work.


----------



## KCB

That storm left me feeling violated.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

like, in an alien probe kinda way?

Yeah, fun times. We had everything in good shape Sat morning, then let it fall with a bit of street openings going on. I wish we hadn't lost an hour, stupid Daylight savings.


----------



## KCB

exactly like an alien probe and then they made off with my money clip:realmad:


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Just got in now, I have to say its the worst storm ive seen in along time, however it was very low stress! My snow piles are HUGE and I got pulled over for my amber lights. The cop walked up and said "Do you think its really nessesary to have those blinding amber lights on" and I said whoops forgot them on. He also said I should slow down due to the road conditions, turned around and got back in his car. They were doing a Blue Light blitz on Highway 5 in Burlington. Beware, its a crap ticket!!!!


----------



## JD Dave

cet;539306 said:


> No I wasn't reffering to you. Just to the general population.
> 
> I had some 7' drifts, 2 guys off and a lot of snow. Just got in.
> 
> I don't have a location that doesn't need loader work.


I still think you were refering to me. LOL No problems though. Yeah we had our hands full too, I'm exhausted and have to haul snow untill spring now, unless I find an 6 yard loader. Everybody wants snow hauled now and I'm not sure I have the energy to do it all in house. Our one mall wants it all hauled off site. If I leave it long enough it will melt. I'll call you later when I find out about the salt.


----------



## cet

There are a ton of posts of people wanting the BIG storm, not just you. I know why you want the Big storm this year, HA HA.

Thanks for the salt info, I look forward to hearing from you.

I know my phone will be going nuts with loader work also. I have 1 school that must have lost 50 parking spaces.

What is the best type of gun to hunt groundhogs?


----------



## shepoutside

Need Sleep..................... And a snow melter  Loader time this week.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;539592 said:


> There are a ton of posts of people wanting the BIG storm, not just you. I know why you want the Big storm this year, HA HA.
> 
> Thanks for the salt info, I look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> I know my phone will be going nuts with loader work also. I have 1 school that must have lost 50 parking spaces.
> 
> What is the best type of gun to hunt groundhogs?


Your right about people wanting the Big Storm, Ottawa got like 52 cm, I'm glad they got it. There is alot of people looking for that ground hog, I'm sure they moved him to a safe house somewhere. Want to go back to bed but must go move snow around.


----------



## mrmagnum

Lynden-Jeff;539544 said:


> Just got in now, I have to say its the worst storm ive seen in along time, however it was very low stress! My snow piles are HUGE and I got pulled over for my amber lights. The cop walked up and said "Do you think its really nessesary to have those blinding amber lights on" and I said whoops forgot them on. He also said I should slow down due to the road conditions, turned around and got back in his car. They were doing a Blue Light blitz on Highway 5 in Burlington. Beware, its a crap ticket!!!!


I don't mean to be ignorant, but here in Ontario are the blue flashing lights illegal for us snowplowers now? I keep hearing different answers. The local city trucks all have blue lights.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

mrmagnum;539698 said:


> I don't mean to be ignorant, but here in Ontario are the blue flashing lights illegal for us snowplowers now? I keep hearing different answers. The local city trucks all have blue lights.


I talked to an MTO officer at a landscape ontario seminar a few days ago and he said for on road use, it IS illegal and we will get a ticket. You can still use it on private property. He did say you can have all the amber lighting you want, anywhere and not get a ticket.


----------



## mrmagnum

Lynden-Jeff;539720 said:


> I talked to an MTO officer at a landscape ontario seminar a few days ago and he said for on road use, it IS illegal and we will get a ticket. You can still use it on private property. He did say you can have all the amber lighting you want, anywhere and not get a ticket.


Thank you Bro. I will change mine to amber just to save the hassles.


----------



## Daner

I'm not 100% sure on this but...If your running around on the road with your blues strobes on and not plowing<-------thats a no no. But If your plowing at a entrance where you have to go out on the road ...thats OK.

Last week I was just backing out of a lane way that has a hill on one side and a curve on the other ...anyway guess who comes flying over the hill while I'm just ready to back on the road...the O.P.P...He just drove on and I continued to make my nice piles at the end of the driveway...I also plow a res...almost right across from the O.P.P station...never had a problem with them. So, changeing your strobes to ambers will not help matters...amber Is for construction. Blue Is for snow plows and snow removel equipment. IMO Blue strobes are for working on public properties...and if you have to go on the road to do your job you must have a blue strobe.

Daner


----------



## JD Dave

We run amber on everything for the farm and for snow.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

The blue light thing is different from region to region. Every burlington cop I talk to says we dont have time and wont pull over for blue light. Hamilton was the one doing the blue light ticketing. If anyone wants the MTO guys # and extension I can PM you, he said we could give him a call any time. Amber is 100% legal anywhere, just like tow trucks. You become a service vehical. I think its important to keep my light on, afterall we do have huge peices of steel hanging off the front of our trucks, driving in terrible conditions and usually going quicker then buddy in his civic. 

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Move that snow and gas up the trucks.












> Time after time this winter, long-range computer model output has shown storms tracking from the Central states to off the mid-Atlantic coast, raising the specter of snow in the Northeast. When push came to shove, however, these disturbances have turned northward west of the Appalachians. As a result the Snow Belt has been from the Ohio Valley across the eastern Great Lakes and then into Ontario and Quebec. These storms have brought primarily rain through the mid-Atlantic region.
> 
> Later this week, a new storm is advertised to be in about the same place as some of the others. The very latest information that I have takes the center of the storm through northern Virginia, then off the coast east of Delaware. Pardon my skepticism, why shouldn't this storm do the same thing as the others and turn north farther west?
> 
> That being said, the best long-range forecast for the weekend is that the distribution of snow and rain from the next storm will be similar to what has occurred from previous storms this winter.
> 
> Story by AccuWeather.com Expert Senior Meteorologist John





> There will be two storm tracks this week. The systems coming out of central Canada are likely to remain fairly harmless. Those that come in off the Pacific are likely to be a good deal stronger. One offshoot of all this energy is likely to cause a significant storm in the East later this week. Another piece of energy will drop southward along the West Coast, causing dramatic changes in the weather through California and Nevada.














> March could very be the worst month of the year in regards to weather. Violent collisions between air masses often spawn huge storms that produce widespread heavy snow and rain. In the South, there is a marked increase in the frequency of severe thunderstorms and tornadoes. Furthermore, March is also known for being a very windy month. This is due to the strong surface heating that takes place which causes wind energy from above to mix down to the surface.
> 
> I will spend a little time Tuesday and Wednesday discussing two great March storms of the past: The Blizzard of 1888 and the Super Storm of 1993.
> 
> Forecast by














> Monday's Map Discussion
> Monday, March 10, 2008
> WINTER IS NOT OVER YET...
> 
> While we have a break in the action, winter is far from over. I actually want winter to end because I am tired of the cold weather. However, if you look at the operational models, the GFS and EURO both shows some interesting storms coming up the next two weeks. With the NAO going negative, and the most negative since early December, it usually indicates that storms end up developing off the East coast. The start of December, we saw just that and the Northeast ended up getting hit hard by heavy snow.
> 
> The first storm develops in the Plains and moves east-northeast to off the New England coast by Sunday. It would appear that wet snow will develop near Kansas City and streaks across Illinois, Indiana and Ohio and will end up across New York into Vermont, New Hampshire and Maine, plus parts of western New England. It looks like a swath of 3-6 inches will come out of the Plains and becomes 4-10 inches across the Northeast as the storm intensifies. Now, the Euro takes the storm father south which, if correct, could mean snow as far south as New York city, but that might be a long shot right now.
> 
> Henry Margusity is AccuWeather.com's Sr. Meteorologist and Severe Weather Expert.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Haven't had much spare time this week, broken trucks and lack of sleep. Any how I am glad we all made it through the big one!! At least that one!! Around here things were tame compared to the fun you had up north8-10"w/ 3' drifts, 20miles from here c-2" totals. We were right on the outer fringes on that one. So Danner have you had enough snow yet?? I'm sure the piles are getting larger than the parking areas up there, at least it takes less time to clean the lots.

Blue or Amber???? I use all amber for the fact that the MTO/local police can be PITA and pull you over for almost anything. Had a officer pull me over last season an gave me a $125.00 ticket for an illegal usage of a blue light. Yellow lights gives them one less reason to pull you over. Plus I think it is a power trip for they are using blue now!!! 

The long term forcasts seem to show some more crazzy winter weather, don't bring out the mowers just yet!!!

DAFF


----------



## Daner

DAFFMOBILEWASH;540063 said:


> So Danner have you had enough snow yet?? I'm sure the piles are getting larger than the parking areas up there, at least it takes less time to clean the lots.
> 
> The long term forcasts seem to show some more crazzy winter weather, don't bring out the mowers just yet!!!
> 
> DAFF


There starting to wonder where there parking lots are LOL..The fence around the paddock looks like the horses can just step right over with no problem. I used the Blower a lot with this storm ...I went through 3 shear pins...and 2 phone books...Its something to see a full size phone book go through that blower I got the old Dodge really stuck again...slid sideways and right on the rocks...330am Sun. Morning that was some excercisewesport...I was ready to hit the sack then but I still had a full shift of work ahead of me. I could smell spring In the air today...It was nice with that sun shining In the skid steer...and now Jeff says to gas up the rigs again LOL:waving:...ok just one more storm...then I'm taking the plow off.


----------



## musclecarboy

Oh geez, I've started to seriously think of my summer plans after recovering from Saturday's all-nighter. I hope the next one doesn't hit us. If it does, keep it under 2-3cm with sun the next day. I get surgery on Thursday so I'll be out for a week, PLEASE DON'T SNOW lol


----------



## JD Dave

I can do without snow untill next week, we still have quite a few nights of work left. I think we scored a Komatsu 500, through one of my dads friends for $1500/week. It has a 7.5 yard bucket on it, so loading should go very quickly, I hope. Not looking forward to rain at the end of the week.


----------



## creativedesigns

DAFFMOBILEWASH;540063 said:


> Haven't had much spare time this week, broken trucks and lack of sleep. Any how I am glad we all made it through the big one!! At least that one!! Around here things were tame compared to the fun you had up north8-10"w/ 3' drifts, 20miles from here c-2" totals. We were right on the outer fringes on that one. So Danner have you had enough snow yet?? I'm sure the piles are getting larger than the parking areas up there, at least it takes less time to clean the lots.
> 
> Blue or Amber???? I use all amber for the fact that the MTO/local police can be PITA and pull you over for almost anything. Had a officer pull me over last season an gave me a $125.00 ticket for an illegal usage of a blue light. Yellow lights gives them one less reason to pull you over. Plus I think it is a power trip for they are using blue now!!!
> 
> The long term forcasts seem to show some more crazzy winter weather, don't bring out the mowers just yet!!!
> 
> DAFF


Blue flasing lights are legal only if you are contracted out by the city (or) if its actual city owned equipment. Amber lights signify private contractors. Typically your supposed to shut the Amber lights off when travelling, unless you have an oversized blade or somethin.


----------



## musclecarboy

I was just surfin thru accu and found this image. All I can say is WOW. Imagine not having snowblowers, plows, trucks etc to clear that!


----------



## Daner

musclecarboy;540588 said:


> I was just surfin thru accu and found this image. All I can say is WOW. Imagine not having snowblowers, plows, trucks etc to clear that!


I think way back then they used a horse and tied a rope around him and hooked it to a dug out log c/w skis...then they got the kids to sit on the dug out log and they would walk the horse down the roadway...that was there snow plows...but they had no Blue strobes back then:waving: So when Is the next plow event...maybe this week end?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Might be salting tonight...


----------



## heather lawn spray

JD Dave;540335 said:


> I can do without snow untill next week, we still have quite a few nights of work left. I think we scored a Komatsu 500, through one of my dads friends for $1500/week. It has a 7.5 yard bucket on it, so loading should go very quickly, I hope. Not looking forward to rain at the end of the week.


Question:

What does a Komatsu 500 with a 7.5 yard bucket eat?

Answer:

Anything it wants!!


----------



## Triple L

hahaha, true that... Man, $1500 / week is wicked cheap for a unit like that.... Id be all over that if I ever seen a deal like that, I know I had to rent a backhoe twice this year so far, over $500 / day! and thats only got a 1 yd bucket on it at best... JD dave, you got it made bud


----------



## Daner

Looks like the season Is coming to a end...a bit of snow today...mixed with freezing rain or sleet...But then Its turning warmer. Its still going to be windy ,so the drifts will be here and there .So Is It time to think spring yet??...I'm ready any time


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Dont speak to soon Daner!!!!!!!


----------



## Triple L

Yepper, Im thinking spring to, after this last storm hay jeff.... lol hopefully be talking to my buddy this week, see if I can take over his 30 appartment complexes and drop almost all my resi's... soo pissed at residentials, hopefully be 80% commercial this year, I consider appartments commercial... TIme to try out the new walker, dump trailer and truck... What are you guys adding to your fleet this spring?


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;541214 said:


> hahaha, true that... Man, $1500 / week is wicked cheap for a unit like that.... Id be all over that if I ever seen a deal like that, I know I had to rent a backhoe twice this year so far, over $500 / day! and thats only got a 1 yd bucket on it at best... JD dave, you got it made bud


Yeah, I thought so too, the hydraulics screwed up on the second load and we had to finish with our loaders, which wasn't that bad. Hauled over 600 loads in 30 hours, everybodies exhausted.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;541966 said:


> Yeah, I thought so too, the hydraulics screwed up on the second load and we had to finish with our loaders, which wasn't that bad. Hauled over 600 loads in 30 hours, everybodies exhausted.


I just finished watching your movies, pretty cool... Man you have nice equipment, unbelievable... I sure wouldn't want to see the invoice for that job... payuppayuppayup


----------



## Daner

Triple L;541929 said:


> Yepper, Im thinking spring to, after this last storm hay jeff.... lol hopefully be talking to my buddy this week, see if I can take over his 30 appartment complexes and drop almost all my resi's... soo pissed at residentials, hopefully be 80% commercial this year, I consider appartments commercial... Time to try out the new walker, dump trailer and truck... What are you guys adding to your fleet this spring?


Ithink your making a good move there...I have a pile of reseys as well...they can be nice people...but there driveways can be a real pain...you know what I mean...30 apt complexes would be a upgrade on its own..

Adding to my fleet...well I added the little back plow...and is still working good for me...but I'm looking at tandem Dump trucks I already passed my air brakes just have to write my A. all other equipment Is all I need, bits a pcs of farm equipment is slowly being sold that part of the biz Is down sizing

D


----------



## Triple L

Thanks man, thats what I was thinking to...looks like its time to take a look at the heavy equipment trader pretty soon hay daner... I know my uncle used to have an 01or 02 sterling a few years ago with a cat motor in it and holy smokes, did that thing ever haul a$$... we could blow away most of the cars on the steet with this thing, haha plus being the passanger and having the pipe right there in your ear when you hit the jake... Love it! Good luck with the search, Dump trucks look like where its at with all this new construction going on and lots of guys are keeping them mad busy in the winter to.


----------



## Daner

*Spring Meet (Bash)*

Just a quick note...I will be looking for a nice break In the weather so we can get together over here..I think Its more central for the north country guys that never made It to Burlington....also Daff out there In there In the west

Anyway I'm on It... and I haven't forgotten...:waving:

Cheers

Daner


----------



## creativedesigns

With Ottawa's 52cm storm the city barely hacked thru it! The usual sidewalk plow machines required snowblower attchements to clear this storm! Therefore making it super slow to clear all the walkways in Ottawa. Not every machine had those specific attachements, & some sidewalks still aren't done yet Lots of snow removal goin on tonite with tri axles & tandems! Cops busy wastin truckers time checkin for CVOR plates ect... Typical storms cost Ottawa between 3 - 5 million but Im sure this last one cost 8 mil.  Pretty soon there will be a snow tax!


----------



## cet

A big thanks to JD Dave.


----------



## cet

The back of one of my schools after the storm.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;542550 said:


> A big thanks to JD Dave.


It won't snow for the rest of the winter for sure now. LOL I was just returning the favour for waking you up out of that deep sleep, to get me salt.


----------



## heather lawn spray

I figure CET started it . . .

Everybody get their biggest snow pile and post it, even the shopping mall guys. That includes you guys in Ottawa, too!


----------



## JD Dave

heather lawn spray;542655 said:


> I figure CET started it . . .
> 
> Everybody get their biggest snow pile and post it, even the shopping mall guys. That includes you guys in Ottawa, too!


That's not fair, I just hauled my biggest ones away!:crying:


----------



## heather lawn spray

JD Dave;542730 said:


> That's not fair, I just hauled my biggest ones away!:crying:


. . . and you didn't take photos of it first!?!

What are you going to show the grandchilden when they ask what you were doing in the winter of '08?


----------



## JD Dave

heather lawn spray;542751 said:


> . . . and you didn't take photos of it first!?!
> 
> What are you going to show the grandchilden when they ask what you were doing in the winter of '08?


Good question, I still have one good pile left, so I'll take a pic. I want another storm or 2 because I want to beat the record, were so close.


----------



## Triple L

I'll take a few more events.. but only 1" at a time... lol, I'd like to beat the record also.. Just to say I plowed thru it. maby be able to melt a bit more of that stuff...


----------



## Daner

Looks like more fun coming on the 20th- the 26th acording to the long range...Hard to believe with the nice weather that were having.


----------



## cet

That was not close to our biggest pile. I have a young guy in a backhoe that loves to pile snow. I might get bored and go for a drive, I'm not sure. Can't go now, one to many pop's.


----------



## cet

Daner;542824 said:


> Looks like more fun coming on the 20th- the 26th acording to the long range...Hard to believe with the nice weather that were having.


You are getting on my nerves. When is the party???????????


----------



## Daner

When were done plowing:waving:


----------



## cet

I'm done, how is tomorrow. LOL


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Me and Tractor plower were out last night with a JD250 and snow bucket and then a JD 310se Backhoe, lots of money to be made snow moving!


----------



## Triple L

U betcha! I know I was out for quite a few hours on a backhoe at the beginning of the week... man got a good story about that one... savin it for the meet in April (hopefully we'll get some snow then )


----------



## Daner

*snow Is melting big time*

My big piles are all gone as well...but I took this shot yesterday...Its a farm gate leading out to pasture. With this mild +++ weather there Is major run off...Its definitely rubber boot time around the barn....Have a great week end guys

Daner


----------



## Daner

*Don't mess with my piles*

Ok Heres a play hill for the dogs


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;542788 said:


> I'll take a few more events.. but only 1" at a time... lol, I'd like to beat the record also.. Just to say I plowed thru it. maby be able to melt a bit more of that stuff...


By the way Chad, we have beaten the record here in KW

average KW winter 150cm,
1923-24 245 cm, 
2007-08 248 cm so far tymusic


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Anyone know about hamilton?


----------



## Neige

I like your enthusiasm guys, I have none left. Just put in 110 hrs this week, its enough now. I miss my wife, my kids. There is no more salt left, the dumps are full, fuel is at 135.9 cents a liter. I want it to be over. Maybe if I would see the sun for 10 days straight I would feel differently. Oh well it is what it is.

When is your next meet, maybe i will come down from Montreal.


----------



## creativedesigns

Paul Vanderzon;543171 said:


> I like your enthusiasm guys, I have none left. Just put in 110 hrs this week, its enough now. I miss my wife, my kids. There is no more salt left, the dumps are full, fuel is at 135.9 cents a liter. I want it to be over. Maybe if I would see the sun for 10 days straight I would feel differently. Oh well it is what it is.


Paul, how did you survive this past storm? Did MTL get as much snow as Ottawa did. 51 cm :crying:


----------



## JD Dave

cet;542831 said:


> I'm done, how is tomorrow. LOL


LOL. you were done in December. The winter that never ends.


----------



## Neige

creativedesigns;543174 said:


> Paul, how did you survive this past storm? Did MTL get as much snow as Ottawa did. 51 cm :crying:


The last strom went very well. The timing could not have been better. We got less than you, 38 cm. The incrediable hours was working for the city hourly. The streets were so narrow 2 cars could not pass.


----------



## Neige

Sorry I guess a before pic would have helped.


----------



## musclecarboy

Thats sweet Paul. I wouldn't mind using a tractor with a blower for resi's instead of a truck. The blower goes in and out a few times then you're off, 2-3min's tops. When you're that quick, you can make $225/season with a 150cm cap work, and work real well..


----------



## Daner

Paul Vanderzon;543171 said:


> I like your enthusiasm guys, I have none left. Just put in 110 hrs this week, its enough now. I miss my wife, my kids. There is no more salt left, the dumps are full, fuel is at 135.9 cents a liter. I want it to be over. Maybe if I would see the sun for 10 days straight I would feel differently. Oh well it is what it is.
> 
> When is your next meet, maybe i will come down from Montreal.


In April...soon as the heat Is off...or should I say the snow Is on Its way out...Bring your motorhome so you can stay over :waving:...I think we have one more plow on Its way after the 20th of March...but hey I'm ok with spring rolling In


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Looks like you northern guys got hit super hard. With that amount of snow around here we would still be digging out. For in these parts a blower of that magnitude is unheard of and piles that high are only in our dreams (perhaps nightmares by the sound of it!!)

Not to say our winter was week but to those comparisons were are living near the tropics. Feb's billing was sent out last week and everyone is winning about the bill amounts. Seems everyone is in a hurry to get the snow removed but the paying part is sometimes slow as molasis. Never fails the people who pay slow are ALWAYS the first to be calling an complaining about something!!

The sudden warmth has me worried, typicially when things warm up this quickly the temps will rebound the other direction just as fast. I wouldn't be removing my salters and summerizing all the equipment just yet!!

DAFF


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

DAFFMOBILEWASH;543324 said:


> Looks like you northern guys got hit super hard. With that amount of snow around here we would still be digging out. For in these parts a blower of that magnitude is unheard of and piles that high are only in our dreams (perhaps nightmares by the sound of it!!)
> 
> Not to say our winter was week but to those comparisons were are living near the tropics. Feb's billing was sent out last week and everyone is winning about the bill amounts. Seems everyone is in a hurry to get the snow removed but the paying part is sometimes slow as molasis. Never fails the people who pay slow are ALWAYS the first to be calling an complaining about something!!
> 
> *The sudden warmth has me worried, typicially when things warm up this quickly the temps will rebound the other direction just as fast. I wouldn't be removing my salters and summerizing all the equipment just yet!!*
> 
> DAFF


Well my sources are telling me of a fairly large storm showing up on the models about 9 days out. Also a cold pattern for the next 3 weeks. If we can get through this, I belive spring will have sprung!


----------



## jayman3

David Philips of weathernetworks says another 5 weeks of this crap then above normal warm weather in May.That is too long


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

jayman3;543406 said:


> David Philips of weathernetworks says another 5 weeks of this crap then above normal warm weather in May.That is too long


Link to article? I head only 3 weeks, but 3 and 5, not to much diff.


----------



## jayman3

Just saw it on the local news


----------



## heather lawn spray

jayman3;543414 said:


> Just saw it on the local news


Weather network is projecting below average in Kit w'loo for the rest of the month. Hang tough !~wesport


----------



## Daner

Yee haa...Bring on the snow...It sure sounds like 1 more Is coming...with -4 cel temps...thats perfect for making snow...and that's what the long range ,and Models are showing.
There are some that get a little cranky when they get there snow bill...They never had to pay this much last year.LOL ,Ohh well you want the service...then pay up.
1/2 of me Is already In spring mode...Its the time to plan the summer ...put the batteries In the mowers and fire things up.


----------



## ff1221

musclecarboy;543225 said:


> Thats sweet Paul. I wouldn't mind using a tractor with a blower for resi's instead of a truck. The blower goes in and out a few times then you're off, 2-3min's tops. When you're that quick, you can make $225/season with a 150cm cap work, and work real well..


That's what most of the guys up here are using, averaging $400 per drive for the season, basically works out on an average 25 clearings. It's been fairly average the last 5 or 6 years. It works great, I do around 75 driveways, my only wish is they would make a compact tractor that would do road speeds, so I could make better time between driveways.payup


----------



## Neige

I don't use that beast on drives. I use 90 hp ag tractors. If you look into New Holland tractors they have some with a 42km road spead. My Kubotas only do 30km.


----------



## Daner

I agree with the tractor /blower combo for driveways...especially this year...when there's no place to put the snow...Yaa just blow It over to the neighbors.
and road speed makes a difference...I use a 85hp JD the road speed Is a bit slow at 25mph....I would like to see It do about 50mph
I made a custom chute deflector...the stock chute Is ok for country driveways...but for the Resies I had to drop the rpm down,then the cute would clog.
Here's a pic of my 6400 JD with the blower


----------



## musclecarboy

Daner, if you want to stop chute clogs 100%, put in a "Crazy Carpet" inside the chute. Crazy carpets are those stupidly dangerous roll-up sheets of plastic that kids use to toboggan with. My uncle said his blower would throw the snow about 10' on max RPM's, but once he added that it goes over 50'! Friction is almost 0 with that installed. You simply screw it in along the track of where the snow would go


----------



## Daner

musclecarboy;543883 said:


> Daner, if you want to stop chute clogs 100%, put in a "Crazy Carpet" inside the chute.


Thats a great Idea you have there...Imay try that next seasonwesport

D


----------



## Triple L

thats an awsome idear! man, I bet that would work great for even walkbehind snow blowers, expecially when we get that wet sloppy stuff


----------



## DeVries

Nice looking Tractor and blower setup there Daner. I am going to purchase a tractor and blade setup for next season. Is there a big difference between the "big three" John Deere, Case/New holland, and Massey? What do I look for? I want a ten to twelve foot blade or box infront, do I look at the tires it has, weight of the machine?

THe idea of the crazy carpet is a good one. I guess it pays to be a regular on plow site eh?


----------



## Daner

DeVries;544210 said:


> Nice looking Tractor and blower setup there Daner. I am going to purchase a tractor and blade setup for next season. Is there a big difference between the "big three" John Deere, Case/New holland, and Massey? What do I look for? I want a ten to twelve foot blade or box infront, do I look at the tires it has, weight of the machine?
> 
> THe idea of the crazy carpet is a good one. I guess it pays to be a regular on plow site h?


I like JD, Case and Fords...I'm not much of a Massey fan...The Deeres would be my first pick then the Fords...The reason I like the Deeres Is the engineering that they put Into there Equipment...they are easy to service as well.
One thing that I will say Is Bigger Is not always better...You need the right size machine for the job...Too big of a machine Is limited to the big jobs with lots of room...tree branches are my worst enemy's LOL...That 6400 has 85 PTO HP Its a overall great farm and snow tractor IMOwesport

Guys...I think were done for the snow this year


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Well just ordered up a permanent BFI waste bin, time for spring cleanup!! Got to clean up the office, looks like a tornado went through here


----------



## DeVries

Looks like we might get to do some salting in the morning. 

I agree Jeff, I just built a new office back in December and the place is already a disaster. It sounds lie your office is a lot bigger than mine, I should be able to get most of it in one garbage pail.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

lol, we have always needed a bin, but my office is tiny, actually the back half of my living room lol. I was amazed how cheap a 4 yd bin is, definatly worth it compared to the hastle of going to the dump every couple weeks.

Cheers


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Crazy carpet idea is soo crazzy it might work.!!!! I love those simple ideas which improve equipment ten fold. Personally this might be the reason all those single stage Toro's work so well because of the plastic shoot.

Looks like old man winter has awoken from his cat nap!!! The long term forcasts look cold and snowy for this time of the season!!

DAFF


----------



## musclecarboy

Damn flurries/ice pellets! Switch to rain you SOB!!


----------



## oasisland

musclecarboy;544616 said:


> Damn flurries/ice pellets! Switch to rain you SOB!!


LMFAO sick of ol' man winter too huh


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;544616 said:


> Damn flurries/ice pellets! Switch to rain you SOB!!


Relax, how many years have you been plowing? I think Cet is rubbing off on you. LOL which isn't all bad.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;544818 said:


> Relax, how many years have you been plowing? I think Cet is rubbing off on you. LOL which isn't all bad.


LOL I just started... but its wearing on me. TD reminds me it was a pretty good season thoughpayup


----------



## Daner

*Shes all over*

I think we are done with this winter...nothing that a little salt wont take care of.

Wheres all the pics of the biggest snow piles...Mine are slowly melting away


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;544904 said:


> I think we are done with this winter...nothing that a little salt wont take care of.
> 
> Wheres all the pics of the biggest snow piles...Mine are slowly melting away


There's winter left, one last little 20cm dump would be a perfect way to end the season.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;544858 said:


> LOL I just started... but its wearing on me. TD reminds me it was a pretty good season thoughpayup


The money helps. LOL


----------



## A Man

JD Dave;545014 said:


> There's winter left, one last little 20cm dump would be a perfect way to end the season.


I would tend to agree, but I don't just want to break the records, I want to smash them, were all rested up, just finished hauling our last places last night so lots of room, I say bring on the grand slam, three nights in a row of 25cm. Now that would be a year to remember! payup


----------



## DeVries

What are you nuts?
I'm perfectly content with rain thank you very much. It can snow again Dec 1st.


----------



## JD Dave

A Man;545034 said:


> I would tend to agree, but I don't just want to break the records, I want to smash them, were all rested up, just finished hauling our last places last night so lots of room, I say bring on the grand slam, three nights in a row of 25cm. Now that would be a year to remember! payup


Hmmm grand slam, be carefull what you wish for. LOL


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

oasisland;544777 said:


> LMFAO sick of ol' man winter too huh


Any one wanting winter to quit must be on the seasonal contract. To me bring it on, an extra few thousand wont hurt my feelings any!!! We have been waiting years for a season like this!! Take while it comes, for next season who knows??

DAFF


----------



## Triple L

rain has swiched over to flakers up here in Niagara, soo suprised when I looked out the window


----------



## DeVries

Well i'm about 70% seasonal. The problem is I have work lined up that I would like to start, and finish some work from last season. I got a couple of gravel lots, and if I have to push snow on them now after we've had all this rain......... wow it's gona be brutal.


----------



## Daner

DAFFMOBILEWASH;545091 said:


> Any one wanting winter to quit must be on the seasonal contract. To me bring it on, an extra few thousand wont hurt my feelings any!!! We have been waiting years for a season like this!! Take while it comes, for next season who knows??
> 
> DAFF


Yes the seasonal people got a real deal this year...I took on some new seasonal's this year...and most were tuff to do....so I'm glad to see the winter wind down...But the per push...I have to agree 1 more 4"-12" would end the season off real nice.

Daff do you have a water heater on that rig...The reason I ask Is I can remember years back fixing a heater on a mobile wash truck...anyway the work should be coming In for that rig soon

Looking out the window at the long range...I do not see any snow for us unless your up near Quebec or Montreal...all I see Is sunshine and wind.

Happy Springwesport

Daner


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Down here in these parts we might get some snow this Fri/Fri night. Looking to be 2-8" storm depending on the track of the low. The forcasters still not setting any amounts in stone, in fact TWN is posting FLURRIES for that time period!! Typicial for these parts to be left out of the Canadian big picture of weather forcasting. In fact there are a few more chanses of some white stuff falling over the next week or so. Keep in mind any thing is fair game untill April 15th snow or rain!!

Getting ready for a busy wash season this year. Started going through the water truck looking everything over, changing oil and adding stuff to my wish list. Danner, the water truck does have a water heater, putting out about 300 000btu of heat. Will heat water to 200deg f at 5-6 GPM. At full capacity 20GPM can use the hot water due to the restrictions of flow in the hot water unit, really hurts the pumps. I'm not looking forward in holding the wand for the winter flabbys have set in. Thats ok, after quitting smoking I could loose a few pounds anyhow!!

Still waiting for the *BOING* of spring!!

DAFF


----------



## DeVries

Well Daff I guess you will have to wait a little longer for the "BOING" of spring.

10-20cm's for you this aft into tonight? Wow, the rest of the province isn't supposed to get anything according to the guessers, wait and see I guess.


----------



## Daner

It dident get as warm as they thought around here...that snow that Daff has out there may swing north


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

BOING BOING BOING....... that is not the sound of spring but rather the sound of my trip edge!!! LOL 

Has been snowing here for 20min and its allready accumulating on the deck. The kids are out there shoveling allready!!! Accross the river Detroit they are calling for 6-10" w/issolated pockets of 12". This side of the border 5-10 cm in Windsor and in the south, 20cm. 

Best of all-- today is a full moon, which means at least 2more weeks of this stuff before it breaks. Must admit the break was nice, lets get back out there!! Spring can wait, today its more white gold time!!!!

DAFF


----------



## schrader

Anyone heard anything about the storm on Tuesday? 
Corey tymusic


----------



## heather lawn spray

schrader;546061 said:


> Anyone heard anything about the storm on Tuesday?
> Corey tymusic


The Weather Net is saying as just a one day event which infers it won't be huge, but it's been consistently up there for the last week


----------



## oasisland

Well this last storm was another good money makerpayup.

Im just getting tired of the cold!!! bring me the heat:yow!:

DAFF was nice to meet you and chat it up for a bit .


----------



## Triple L

looks like we'll be able to take the salt shaker for a little rip tonight payup


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Saw two robins this morning. Could this be a sign?? Get this they were looking for worms in our frozen tundra!! 

Had an Easter egg hunt outside with the kids this am boy was it funny to watch!! Not to mention them having to cut paths through the 5" of fresh snow, boy this could be a when I was your age story!!! Well the weather still looks unsettled and full of suprises.

DAFF


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I made a thread on lawnsite under the networking forum. Post up there aswell! Looks like snow on tuesday for us in the GTA.


----------



## ff1221

DAFFMOBILEWASH;546566 said:


> Saw two robins this morning. Could this be a sign?? Get this they were looking for worms in our frozen tundra!!
> 
> Daff, that's good news, we haven't had any up here yet, but hopefully they are coming and bringing warm weather.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The temps are decent tuesday aren't they? Maybe just a salting?


----------



## heather lawn spray

Anybody got a handle on the amount of snow on Tuesday?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Heard 5 to 10?


----------



## Triple L

Lynden-Jeff;546659 said:


> Heard 5 to 10?


bummer, just when my truck started to make me some money by sitting in the drive-way.... Good Stuff Jeff, I was thinking about starting a thread on lawnsite myself there but it looks like you beat me to it, I'll be allover that one come spring, Lawnsite is my homepage in the summer  I seen a couple of flakers there a few minutes ago!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We received about a cm this morning, but it is almost all gone now. Tomorrow is going to be wierd though, rain and 3 above plus snow....


----------



## musclecarboy

WTF?? 10cm of WET snow tomorrow?!?! Damn...

I'm just going to throw it out there, but who thinks they'll see their lawn before May??


----------



## cet

I think we should be OK in a week or so. Looks like it is going to warm up. Wed and Thur looks good for some melting. 100 plus tons of salt in the shed, wouldn't mind getting rid of some of it.


----------



## heather lawn spray

musclecarboy;546964 said:


> WTF?? 10cm of WET snow tomorrow?!?! Damn...
> 
> I'm just going to throw it out there, but who thinks they'll see their lawn before May??


I'm putting down for April 8 for all clear of snow


----------



## JD Dave

cet;547015 said:


> I think we should be OK in a week or so. Looks like it is going to warm up. Wed and Thur looks good for some melting. 100 plus tons of salt in the shed, wouldn't mind getting rid of some of it.


Now, you want some snow, make up your mind. LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Want to sell some, half price end of season special? haha


----------



## cet

JD Dave;547145 said:


> Now, you want some snow, make up your mind. LOL


I've had to much sleep lately. Not sure which way is up. Looks like another run tomorrow night. I'm sure it will keep until next year.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;547186 said:


> I've had to much sleep lately. Not sure which way is up. Looks like another run tomorrow night. I'm sure it will keep until next year.


Sleep is good. If I had a good memory I wouldn't plow snow. LOL


----------



## ff1221

calling for 5-10 up here,:realmad: but looks like a morning snowfall, so hopefully i'll have it all cleaned up by suppertime and not miss out on any of these long nights of sleep.


----------



## Daner

Check out the radar...I was wrong...spring Is going to take a while...yesterday we got a good solid 2-3"

Looks like we will get that 5-10...maybe more...plows on the trucks...and fueled


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;547279 said:


> Check out the radar...I was wrong...spring Is going to take a while...yesterday we got a good solid 2-3"
> 
> Looks like we will get that 5-10...maybe more...plows on the trucks...and fueled


We got a cm and melted by noon


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;547279 said:


> Check out the radar...I was wrong...spring Is going to take a while...yesterday we got a good solid 2-3"
> 
> Looks like we will get that 5-10...maybe more...plows on the trucks...and fueled


We got a cm and melted by noon

Looks like a race today between the precipitation and the temperature rise: which will get here first?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I have noticed that snow will only stick on hard surfaces only if it comes down super hard during the daytime hours. The radiant energy of the sun is getting quite strong, melted a solid 5" of snow in just a few hours here on Friday. That was with temps just above freezing and full sun. To have any accumulating snow it needs to be dark out and a few hours after sunset.

DAFF


----------



## heather lawn spray

DAFFMOBILEWASH;547325 said:


> I have noticed that snow will only stick on hard surfaces only if it comes down super hard during the daytime hours. The radiant energy of the sun is getting quite strong, melted a solid 5" of snow in just a few hours here on Friday. That was with temps just above freezing and full sun. To have any accumulating snow it needs to be dark out and a few hours after sunset.
> 
> DAFF


Daff

You got anything down there yet today?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think they have called off anything much for Toronto... this is from saying 7-10 earlier.

It is flurrying a bit now, so we shall see.


----------



## Daner

Check out the radar>>>>>>>>>>>>>http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WSO

White out conditions here...may have to call In the Army


----------



## musclecarboy

Its going nuts up here... not sure of north of here. Anyone think we're going to go out?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Had a few sprinkles off and on today. The temp has been creaping up all day long right now it is sitting at 43 deg F. Showers expected thruough out the eve the clearing. Nothing frozen in the forcast this evening!! Perhaps Thurs night we might have the last hurah!! Then spring might BOING!!! The forcast after that seems to be allitle bit more seasonal. But who knows???

DAFF


----------



## Daner

There are now road closures up here...Driving conditions are very bad...Lots of accidents


----------



## musclecarboy

I'm staying in until later this eve, no point testing my luck with this traffic.


----------



## Daner

We just had a short power outage...Looks to me like It will be over by 8pm...then we will head out...approx 3" on the ground now.

Just when I was thinking of going back In the field and pulling out my old fishing boat and bringing It here In the shop to clean It up...and see If It still runs...LOL .
They say the week end will be mild...but who knows...we will soon see....Vahhhhhhhrooooom...I'm Gone


----------



## cet

Stopped snowing here about an hour ago. 4 cm of snow and starting to melt. Going to salt all locations. The boys are pretty happy we are not plowing. Kind of funny since they are all by the hour.


----------



## oasisland

NO offence to anyone . Especially since this is a winter plow site BUT I WISH THE SNOW WOULD [email protected]#$W OFF lol . IT'S TIME FOR THE HEAT !!!!. But i still don't mind the quick $$ on a bit o'salting. Just completely tired of the late nights and what if's........


----------



## heather lawn spray

oasisland;547584 said:


> NO offence to anyone . Especially since this is a winter plow site BUT I WISH THE SNOW WOULD [email protected]#$W OFF lol . IT'S TIME FOR THE HEAT !!!!. But i still don't mind the quick $$ on a bit o'salting. Just completely tired of the late nights and what if's........


that's okay . One tends to get that way at this time of year, especially this season!!


----------



## ff1221

heather lawn spray;547604 said:


> that's okay . One tends to get that way at this time of year, especially this season!!


Here, here, I've had enough, we got 5 inches of the heaviest westest crap i've seen all year, it's too heavy to push, it's too heavy to blow, and it didn't melt overnight like i'd hoped, so I guess i'll go make a mess in everyones driveway, and hope the sun cleans it up today, happy travellin out there folks.
Mike


----------



## DeVries

We started the day out with wet snow but it changed to rain
Some ice around this morning that we will salt but other than that nothing, good luck up there guy's I guess it pays to live in the "banana belt"


----------



## cet

It is nice to see all the people that don't want salt. Anything that was plowed turned to a sheet of ice. Some stuff didn't get plowed or salted. I am thinking there will be a few places up for bid next year.


----------



## DeVries

You are absolutly right cet. I always make sure that our properties are absolutly 100% clear at all times this time of the year. We get so picky we are almost anal about it. 
The last storms are the ones that your customers remember. Especially when you sign them up in the spring for the next 12 months.


----------



## heather lawn spray

ff1221;547620 said:


> Here, here, I've had enough, we got 5 inches of the heaviest westest crap i've seen all year, it's too heavy to push, it's too heavy to blow, and it didn't melt overnight like i'd hoped, so I guess i'll go make a mess in everyones driveway, and hope the sun cleans it up today, happy travellin out there folks.
> Mike


. . . and that in a nutshell sums up this snow fall

We didn't even try to take out the skid steer blower. we swapped to the bucket and crawlled along. Of course the one's that were plowed had to be salted this morning. The unplowed just melted away. . . .


----------



## DeVries

Weather network calls for a winter storm watch. What's going on? It's freekin April......... 
I was gonna leave this morning and take two days off but.................. I guess I'm gonna let the wife down and stay home:yow!:


----------



## musclecarboy

Ah man this weather is nuts! All the summer maintenance contracts will be well paying since we've never started in June before


----------



## DeVries

Here's whats going to happen.
We are gonna get whatever we get today, then next week it will be above zero and rainy. The week after once everone thinks spring is here it all of a sudden shoots up to 15 degrees and the week after it will be in the 20's. Leaving no-one time for spring cleanups just getting right into grass cutting and construction work.:angry:


----------



## Daner

*Wireton Willy Where are you! LOL*

Don't take that plow off yet...You guys In the south have another system rolling In.
Looks like Its going to miss me...But thats OK...I'm OK with thatxysport

Bring on the heat...I'm In construction modewesport


----------



## sonicblue2003

Calling for 1"-3" for us but near the lake they think 6". I really don't want to plow any more... My cutting edges are wiped and the ones I've had on order since Jan are not here yet. Don't know why,dealer just says they're not in yet. Whats the name of dealer for Western in Guelph??? 
The one in Essex does not carry ANY parts?????? Hard to provide parts when you need them!!!!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Hi Sean, know all about that dealer. They had a brand new V blade there they sold this spring. Keeping in mind it was built in the Summer of 2004!!!!! Plus they still wanted a insane amount of $$ for it. 

The National Weather service has issued a Snow fall Warning of 15cm for tonight. Who knows??? NOAA or TNWS are both pulling at straws.

DAFF


----------



## Daner

sonicblue2003;548023 said:


> Calling for 1"-3" for us but near the lake they think 6". I really don't want to plow any more... My cutting edges are wiped and the ones I've had on order since Jan are not here yet. Don't know why,dealer just says they're not in yet. Whats the name of dealer for Western in Guelph???
> The one in Essex does not carry ANY parts?????? Hard to provide parts when you need them!!!!


There's [email protected] On hwy #6...But my advise would be to stay clear of that operation...I get all my Blades etc from Dickson equipment...In Burlington<-------they treat me good so I keep going back.

I hope It dont snow down at this end...I have had enough...Bring on the heat I say LOL
Hey guys...soon time for our meet...once the weather gets a bit warmer:waving:

Daner<-------------siten on his lawn chair watching the ole radar


----------



## heather lawn spray

Kitchener & Cambridge

Landed and melted on contact for the most part, no excitement here, except this could be the end


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

not a drop here...


----------



## ff1221

Worked out nicely here, not a flake in the sky, and I am hearing the words rain and warm weather as I listen to the forcast. 

Daff, went on a little road trip yesterday, and saw my first robin, meanwhile my wife counted about 20, things are looking up.xysport


----------



## cet

Can I hear the fat lady warming up in the wings?


----------



## heather lawn spray

ff1221;548342 said:


> Worked out nicely here, not a flake in the sky, and I am hearing the words rain and warm weather as I listen to the forcast.
> 
> Daff, went on a little road trip yesterday, and saw my first robin, meanwhile my wife counted about 20, things are looking up.xysport


 . . .saw one too!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

good times. Is anyone going to the Kooy open house?


----------



## samjr

*Snowfall warning for Halifax Metro and Halifax County West*

SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 15 TO 20 CENTIMETRES FOR TODAY AND TONIGHT. THIS IS A WARNING THAT SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL IS EXPECTED IN THESE REGIONS. MONITOR WEATHER CONDITIONS..LISTEN FOR UPDATED STATEMENTStymusic


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

That was NO fun!!! At this time I officially say "No more snow thanks". Has an terrible night one which cost me lots of coin. Two very broken plows and a dented up salter. Remember not to hit a curb doing 30miles/hr blade fully turned. Put it this way, the Curtis dealer is going to love me for all my new parts!!!


Hurry up and BOING thanks!!!!

DAFF


----------



## oasisland

DAFFMOBILEWASH;548512 said:


> That was NO fun!!! At this time I officially say "No more snow thanks". Has an terrible night one which cost me lots of coin. Two very broken plows and a dented up salter. Remember not to hit a curb doing 30miles/hr blade fully turned. Put it this way, the Curtis dealer is going to love me for all my new parts!!!
> 
> Hurry up and BOING thanks!!!!
> 
> DAFF


Daff that sucks all in one night. I had an issue with the old truck losing pressure on the clutch last night.Luckily it was just the Slave cylinder cheap quick fix for me. I think the trucks and related snow equipment are tired of the snow as well this year.


----------



## ff1221

Daff

Sorry to hear that man, there is never a good time for those types of repairs. I hope it's done, this time of year I know I'm rammin to get finished, and that's when things start breakin. Hope it doesn't cost you to bad.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Winter has officially been canceled!!!!!!! 2 bags of salt to spare to.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Just counted the snow logs for the season. In all I've got 39 events, keeping in mind some events have 2-4 laps in them. That is a lot of plowing!!!!! We two used up all the bags of salt and left over supply. Tired of moving the bags in and out of the trucks and who wants to keep ten bags around for the entire sprig sumer and fall. I must admit f1221 is right l;ast night I was rushing to get everything moved before the main rush at 7:00AM, two trucks of work using one truck and lots of sloppy wet asphalt soaked blackened snow. On a bright note can't say the trucks sat around all winter.

So, who is behind with thier winter maintenance for the spring rush. I've got nothing ready and the phone is starting to ring. Can wait untill the mercury actually reached spring like temps!!!

DAFF


----------



## sonicblue2003

Daff, sucks about the plows and salter. 
It's no fun trying to roll sno-cones around a parking lot...Geeez! As soon as you scrape the snow off it flash freezes and the table salt just don't cut it. Luckily it warmed up quick.
I sure hope thats the last time I need to plow this year. By your logs Daff I would have to say that this has been the busiest season in years. Lots off money but a pain in the butt... Can we ever be happy???
Finally started to get stuff ready for the spring rush. Brought the skidsteer home and installed a new battery and checked it over.Need to buy a pair of new batteries for the dump truck and all will be right in the world lol. 
Phone calls for pools and garages have been coming in and a request for a pool in London and Cambridge.ROAD TRIP!!
I guess people up there are too expensive.???


----------



## sonicblue2003

Daner;548142 said:


> There's [email protected] On hwy #6...But my advise would be to stay clear of that operation...I get all my Blades etc from Dickson equipment...In Burlington<-------they treat me good so I keep going back.


I wonder if they could mail it too me... lol
I just think that 2 months is a little much just for cutting edges.:realmad:
On the bright side if/when I do get them it will be nice and warm out to install them...
and start out next season with new stuff.


----------



## ff1221

Well, tractor runs all winter, so the maintenance gets done constantly on it. The mowers i'll probably leave till the last minute, as usual, and the mini-ex was serviced in January when I bought it, just itchin to get it out and try out the new thumb.

Daner, I'm jazzed about that rear plow, I bought a short box Chevy last week, gonna get a plow partner, and build a truck for doing driveways. A buddy of mine on the Fire Dept. is the local Blizzard dealer, and is trying to talk me into a 7 1/2' Speedwing for the front. Anybody have one, and how do they like it? They look like a pretty good outfit.We'll see how the landscape season goes, as to whether I get one, $5700 is a lot of cash.payup


----------



## Daner

ff1221;549104 said:


> Well, tractor runs all winter, so the maintenance gets done constantly on it. The mowers i'll probably leave till the last minute, as usual, and the mini-ex was serviced in January when I bought it, just itchin to get it out and try out the new thumb.
> 
> Daner, I'm jazzed about that rear plow, I bought a short box Chevy last week, gonna get a plow partner, and build a truck for doing driveways. A buddy of mine on the Fire Dept. is the local Blizzard dealer, and is trying to talk me into a 7 1/2' Speedwing for the front. Anybody have one, and how do they like it? They look like a pretty good outfit.We'll see how the landscape season goes, as to whether I get one, $5700 is a lot of cash.payup


Before you buy a PP Get In touch with me...I bought 2 rear plows...and now next year I'm thinking of cutting my snow bizz in 1/2...so I will be selling 1 Plow Partner and 1 Western MPV...I will give you first bids on the PP If you like.

+3 here this morning and rain on the way


----------



## Triple L

rain snow mix in the forcast, go figure, just after I packed away the plows real nice and put em to bed.... I'll be :angry: if I gotta pull em out.... Aww, the lazy mans way of snow plowing salt salt salt salt salt salt salt  As SIMA say's 1/2" of snow salt, 1" of snow salt, 5" of snow, just salt some more  jokes!


----------



## DeVries

Just put all of my stuff away today as well, even tossed the old shovels. Let's hope that's it.:waving:


----------



## JD Dave

There's no sense putting your snow stuff away untill April 15th, we live in Canada.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Has anyone heard of the snow storm forcasted for this Saturday???? Just seen the long term forcast on NOAA, This one might be the biggest one of the season. For the mild/cold air wars are at an extreme these days. Say this isn't true, haven't even fixed my blades yet from the last event. AHHHHH winter can call it quits already, for it is April 1st!!! That's right April 1st.

DAFF


----------



## ff1221

Daff, the forecast for here is call ing for +9 and sunny, no offence, but I hope you're wrong.

Daner, how wide are your plow partners?


----------



## musclecarboy

DAFF, I heard that! I'm not looking forward to all that damn snow!!


















































April Fool's


----------



## Neige

Theres not much I will believe on April 1st.
I agree JD, on the April 15 deal. I've been caught with snow in April so many times, its not worth the hassle and disappointment. Last April we got 70cm in 3 storms.


----------



## Daner

ff1221;549446 said:


> Daff, the forecast for here is call ing for +9 and sunny, no offence, but I hope you're wrong.
> 
> Daner, how wide are your plow partners?


There both 90" The 84s were too small ...too hard see to the ends when backing up.

I Don't see us getting any plowable snow for Sat....are you guys gone crazy LOL:waving:

Daner


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

HAPPY APRIL FOOLS DAY EVERYONE!!!!!!!


Saw my first earth worm this AM, I think that that is a BOING. Spring is here!!!! (this is not a joke)

DAFF


----------



## Daner

Looks like a nicer day out there today...Daff We Had sn------w yesterday...for about 15 minutes LOL!

I can see the hay fields again...lots of ponding...but that wind...wow really dried things up...I like It


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Global News last night was saying we might get a storm next week, I doubt it though. Anyone else hear something along those lines?


----------



## heather lawn spray

Pristine PM ltd;549773 said:


> Global News last night was saying we might get a storm next week, I doubt it though. Anyone else hear something along those lines?


Weather Network is saying 15TH snow-rain
I don't believe it or don't want to believe it


----------



## DeVries

I guess if it snows during the night it might stick. But the ground is fairly warm already so who knows. If not the plows and salters are in the shop ready for next year or this year if we need them.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

No snow, everyone move to the lawnsite networking thread!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I agree, I think I will have everyone start on monday doing cleanups, I saw one company out today and that made me worry.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Pristine PM ltd;549863 said:


> I agree, I think I will have everyone start on monday doing cleanups, I saw one company out today and that made me worry.


Dont worrie, only the guys that are on year round contracts are going, and guys that didnt get any of their cleanups done last year. I wont be starting until the 15th, just getting my new trailer tomorow.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Triple L

I wount be starting till atleast the 15th also, my trailer still has 3' of snow sitting on it, I aint shovelling any of that off, I cant imagine driving any equipment on the lawn now, nothin but ruts I'd be making... Gonna taker easy for the next 2 weeks


----------



## heather lawn spray

Keep an eye on that snow pile Chad, it's going to melt faster than you thinkpayup


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

All we have is year round... gotta keep up with the jones.


----------



## DeVries

You guy's north of T.O. getting any snow?


----------



## creativedesigns

Just finished getting all the lawn maintenance fleet ready, now its snowing phat flakes in Ottawa  :realmad: :crying:


----------



## ff1221

DeVries;550374 said:


> You guy's north of T.O. getting any snow?


She was a drizzly gloomy +7 here today, damp b***h of a day, but no snow, forecast looks good right through to the 18th, I think i'll put the plows away.


----------



## SQuad

Snowing here in Montreal,big fat wet flakes. Gonna go check at 10pm. if we need to go out.


----------



## DeVries

Wow it's quiet here


----------



## heather lawn spray

DeVries;551406 said:


> Wow it's quiet here


Do ya think it has something to do with the temperature?. It's time to have the green side up. See ya on the other side!!


----------



## Neige

The green side up will take some time here. Snow banks are still 4 feet tall, and they are calling for snow on Sunday, with a high of +1.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Paul Vanderzon;551421 said:


> The green side up will take some time here. Snow banks are still 4 feet tall, and they are calling for snow on Sunday, with a high of +1.


Hang on Paul, spring is coming northtymusic


----------



## Daner

*Spring Meet*

Hey guys...spring Is here...and Its time to kick back and get together.

Like we talked about...the meet will be here at the farm...and I too have been busy like the rest of yaas...How does May 3rd sound??...Its on a Sat....It should be warm by then...and we can hang out outdoors....All the regulars are Invited..

Let me know If your In

Daner


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Sounds dandy, about 4 guys coming with me. Do we have a rain date?

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Daner

Rain date = May 10th...Sat.


----------



## Triple L

sounds good to me, im in....


----------



## Neige

Daner;551692 said:


> Hey guys...spring Is here...and Its time to kick back and get together.
> 
> Like we talked about...the meet will be here at the farm...and I too have been busy like the rest of yaas...How does May 3rd sound??...Its on a Sat....It should be warm by then...and we can hang out outdoors....All the regulars are Invited..
> 
> Let me know If your In
> 
> Daner


I am sorry I will miss it. Just booked a 10 day vacation in Florida, coming back May 5th.
Thought I would hang out somewhere warm while the snow melts. :waving:


----------



## DeVries

Daner;551692 said:


> Hey guys...spring Is here...and Its time to kick back and get together.
> 
> Like we talked about...the meet will be here at the farm...and I too have been busy like the rest of yaas...How does May 3rd sound??...Its on a Sat....It should be warm by then...and we can hang out outdoors....All the regulars are Invited..
> 
> Let me know If your In
> 
> Daner


Hey Daner.
I would love to be there but one of my foreman is getting married that day in Orangeville. Maybe give me directions and I might swing by with the wife on our way home. Might be a tad overdressed but what the heck.


----------



## creativedesigns

Tornado watch in Windsor & perhaps in Hamilton/T.O. areas. Very large hail and damaging winds! 

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/CAON0759


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Tractor plower also in, so thats 5 with out group, maybe 6.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am going to try and make it, I felt bad I missed the last get together.


----------



## A Man

I'll do my best to make it, this is our busy time of year tho.


----------



## Daner

DeVries;551878 said:


> Hey Daner.
> I would love to be there but one of my foreman is getting married that day in Orangeville. Maybe give me directions and I might swing by with the wife on our way home. Might be a tad overdressed but what the heck.


...Yaa come on down with the wife.

I will get the address out to you guys soon through emailwesport


----------



## cet

I am not having any luck with these get togethers. Last time I was in Belleville for basketball and this time I will be in London for the finals.

I hope you have great weather.


----------



## schuitb

*May 3rd*

Hey everyone,
I'll pencil the date in but no gaurentee's. I'll let you (danner) know in a week or so.

Later
Brian


----------



## Daner

schuitb;552894 said:


> Hey everyone,
> I'll pencil the date in but no gaurentee's. I'll let you (danner) know in a week or so.
> 
> Later
> Brian


Ok try to make It If you can.

Its hard now to even think about plowing LOL...But It would be good to shoot the breeze with our storys and some cold pop to wash It down:waving:

I don't see Daff Or Jd On here...be good to get you guys out here.

Any way ...your all welcome to come ....who else Is In?...I will check back here now and then .

Daner


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;553060 said:


> Ok try to make It If you can.
> 
> Its hard now to even think about plowing LOL...But It would be good to shoot the breeze with our storys and some cold pop to wash It down:waving:
> 
> I don't see Daff Or Jd On here...be good to get you guys out here.
> 
> Any way ...your all welcome to come ....who else Is In?...I will check back here now and then .
> 
> Daner


I'm in Daner as long as were not planting, but this nice weather is sure drying things up, we'll be on the land very soon, if it stays warm and dry. I'm going to bring my neighbour along if I come.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;553076 said:


> I'm in Daner as long as were not planting, but this nice weather is sure drying things up, we'll be on the land very soon, if it stays warm and dry. I'm going to bring my neighbour along if I come.


Enjoy the beer guys!!! ....unlike the people out West with the huge snow storms going on now! :waving:


----------



## sonicblue2003

I would come up but I have a pool to dig and install in London that day(May 3)... even though its only another hour to your area. I will see Stratford pusher at GBM when he has his Fastpix weekends.
I have an idea for those that are close to Grand bend. They have a new new deal this year.
These are the rules for this deal. If you go to www.grandbendmotorplex.com you can look at the dates of the weekends that they don't offer this program.. If your a motor head or just enjoy nice and or fast cars,this is the place to be.
I haven't made up my mind yet as when I will be there but I will know soon.

GRAND BEND MOTORPLEX'S
2008 RACER APPRECIATION PROGRAM

The 2008 GBM Racer Appreciation Program is available to all GBM Thunder series members. In these tough economic times this Program is designed as an inexpensive way to allow the racer to showcase his operation/hobby/sport to existing sponsors, potential sponsors, co workers, extended family, etc. GBM hopes to benefit in terms of increased exposure to new potential fans who may come back to see another show and/or any incidental sales of food, souviniers, etc. Here is how the program works

Any GBM member can apply for a racer appreciation race date to bring into the facility as many people as they want on that particular day at NO CHARGE other than the following stipulations listed below.

1. There is a $50 fee for administration time, wristband costs, etc. Payable on the day of the event.
2. Regular GBM race crew and immediate family cannot be part of the list as the program is offered to attract new people to the facility.
3. Dates available are any regular GBM race date - excluding special events or non GBM owned events - dates not available are (Victoria day wkd, Labour day wkd, Mopar Cdn Nationals, Harley day, Cdn Sport Compact Series CSCS, & Windsor Wkd)
4. Re Sarnia and Stratford Weekends - racers who reside in or near these communities cannot apply for your respective weekend as this works against all the work the committees from each community are putting forth in selling tickets which benefits all racers. (For example if you live in Stratford and/or the surrounding township you cannot apply for Stratford weekend)
5. Once approved for a date we need the list of names by the Wed prior (you can email to the track in Excel or an alphabetical format) so we can prepare the lists required.
6. When your guests arrive - they park in the parking lot, come to the gate, inform us they are with your group and show ID to verify who they are. They will be given a wristband and in they go

That is the program in anutshell.

Many GBM racers have used this program to gain sponsorship, plus treat friends and family to a day at the races, followed by a barbecue in the pits, etc. Apply early as some dates will fill up (can only facilitate so many per race day)


----------



## Daner

I hear JD wants to get Into drag racing...we might send him home with a Drag car LOL

It will be great If you guys can make It over here 

Dan


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;553182 said:


> I hear JD wants to get Into drag racing...we might send him home with a Drag car LOL
> 
> It will be great If you guys can make It over here
> 
> Dan


It will be much cheaper for me just to look at your car, which I'm looking forward to doing.


----------



## Daner

*Snow for Tuesday April 29th*

Its hard to believe the weather report...there calling for snow on Tuesday and a low of -2...Hee Hee

P.m. me guys with your email address so I can give you directions here
Plow meet next Sat at 2pm

Daner


----------



## ff1221

Thanks for the invite Daner, but it's my oldest son's Birthday, and we're doing a party, hopefully i'll get to the next one, it's only an hour and a half away.

Mike


----------



## Daner

ff1221;553733 said:


> Thanks for the invite Daner, but it's my oldest son's Birthday, and we're doing a party, hopefully i'll get to the next one, it's only an hour and a half away.
> 
> Mike


O k no problem....Daff and Heather Lawn spray....can you guys make It down??. J.D tells me that he will play the fiddel for us If you guys show up...Ice cold SUDDDDDS:waving:...and Daners gona go help him plant the fast way:bluebounc


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;553941 said:


> O k no problem....Daff and Heather Lawn spray....can you guys make It down??. J.D tells me that he will play the fiddel for us If you guys show up...Ice cold SUDDDDDS:waving:...and Daners gona go help him plant the fast way


Mmmmnnnn beer, I love beer. I just need to bring a DD with me, then let the games begin. I must for warn everyone, I get more knowledgable with every beer I drink, at 12 I'm a genius.


----------



## toby4492

JD Dave;553943 said:


> Mmmmnnnn beer, I love beer. I just need to bring a DD with me, then let the games begin. I must for warn everyone, I get more knowledgable with every beer I drink, at 12 I'm a genius.


Here you go professor.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;553941 said:


> O k no problem....Daff and Heather Lawn spray....can you guys make It down??. J.D tells me that he will play the fiddel for us If you guys show up...Ice cold SUDDDDDS:waving:...and Daners gona go help him plant the fast way:bluebounc


I'm really gonna try. Mowing season may be in high range by then, but I'll be ducking out on the mowing crew They can run a mower without me.


----------



## Daner

heather lawn spray;553962 said:


> I'm really gonna try. Mowing season may be in high range by then, but I'll be ducking out on the mowing crew They can run a mower without me.


 yaaaaaa come on Mr. Heather...Jd says hes a real good singer:waving:...just let the darn grass be for a day

Bring your tent If you want guys Or sleep under a ole tree LOL...lotsa room here 
We can get a fire going and order In some chicken and Pizza...The cold suds are on the house


----------



## Triple L

Im pumped :yow!: someone remind me tho just in case... Heather, u gotta come man... We gotta do some talking


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;553981 said:


> yaaaaaa come on Mr. Heather...Jd says hes a real good singer:waving:...just let the darn grass be for a day
> 
> Bring your tent If you want guys Or sleep under a ole tree LOL...lotsa room here
> We can get a fire going and order In some chicken and Pizza...The cold suds are on the house


If JD gets to bring his fiddle,do I get to bring my horn?


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;553987 said:


> Im pumped :yow!: someone remind me tho just in case... Heather, u gotta come man... We gotta do some talking


Ya Ya, I know where you sleep


----------



## ff1221

Man, sounds like you're going to have a helluva good time, sorry i'm gonna miss it,:crying: I hope the weather holds good for you.


----------



## JD Dave

toby4492;553946 said:


> Here you go professor.


Thanks Tom, I needed that.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

This spring has me going CRAZZY!!!! Nothing like going from snow to the washing in the matter of a week. Haven't had any time off even to fix my broken water heater on the big truck. I hate trying to wash stuff with cold water only. In time those winter accounts might will pay up and I will get that new water heater!! This weekend comming right. I'm going to talk to the wife and see if we can make it. 

DAFF


----------



## Daner

DAFFMOBILEWASH;554153 said:


> This spring has me going CRAZZY!!!! Nothing like going from snow to the washing in the matter of a week. Haven't had any time off even to fix my broken water heater on the big truck. I hate trying to wash stuff with cold water only. In time those winter accounts might will pay up and I will get that new water heater!! This weekend comming right. I'm going to talk to the wife and see if we can make it.
> 
> DAFF


That would be great Daff...your wife can also visit with my wife In the house If she likes


----------



## Daner

*Plow meet postponed*

Guys...the weather looks bad for us on Sat. May 3rd...It Is now postpond to next Sat ...May 10th at 2pm. This will also alow us all to get a start Into spring...I hope this day will work out for the guys who were tied up for thye 3rd...anyway

Sat. May 10th @2pm Is the new date

Daner


----------



## DeVries

Sorry Daner I won't be able to make it on saturday. Hope you all have a good time.


----------



## Daner

*Plow meet*

The Meet will be held tomorrow...weather looks good...anytime after 2pm guys.

any one who dosent have directions yet ...pm me...I will check In Here later on today

Daner


----------



## ff1221

Daner, thanks for the invite, but i'm hooked into mother's day obligations, hopefully i'll get organized enough for the next one, and the wife and I will come down.

Mike


----------



## Daner

ff1221;555199 said:


> Daner, thanks for the invite, but i'm hooked into mother's day obligations, hopefully i'll get organized enough for the next one, and the wife and I will come down.
> 
> Mike


Ok...maybe In the Fall...Its a busy time for all of us hard working guys

Cheers

Daner


----------



## sonicblue2003

Attention Windsor and Essex county folks. June 3,4,5 MTO blitz.
Make sure all your paperwork is in order and ALL and I mean ALL your stuff is secured.... even in the back of your pickups.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

The snow plow bug is already starting to bite. Only 5 months left lol.


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;561485 said:


> The snow plow bug is already starting to bite. Only 5 months left lol.


My sleep patterns are just getting back to normal.


----------



## musclecarboy

Lynden-Jeff;561485 said:


> The snow plow bug is already starting to bite. Only 5 months left lol.


Give me about 2 months and a few thousand sq ft of interlock, then I'll be ready for cold:waving:


----------



## Daner

*Yes leterrrrrrr snow!*

Me to...I, ready for another round, I wonder what this winter will be like...has anyone heard whats In store for us storm chasers?


----------



## ff1221

I got enough work right now I could almost skip winter all together, besides we're due up her for a light year. I hope everyone's keeping busy


----------



## musclecarboy

Its gettin pretty crazy for me. First time in my life I'll have to turn down work. Snow will come soon enough though.


----------



## DeVries

musclecarboy;563503 said:


> Its gettin pretty crazy for me. First time in my life I'll have to turn down work. Snow will come soon enough though.


Time to hire a employee or two.payup
I thought that this year was going to be a little slow but have added another crew this year. I'm up to ten guy's now not sure where it's heading but if they are willing to work all year I guess I will have to start getting some more snow contracts soon.


----------



## musclecarboy

DeVries;563681 said:


> Time to hire a employee or two.payup


I've got 2 (1 full, 1 part time):waving:


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;563681 said:


> Time to hire a employee or two.payup
> I thought that this year was going to be a little slow but have added another crew this year. I'm up to ten guy's now not sure where it's heading but if they are willing to work all year I guess I will have to start getting some more snow contracts soon.


Are you related to the DeVries that have a very large cash crop farm north of Guelph?


----------



## DeVries

No, I do know of them though, but the last name back in Holland is about as common as Smith or Jones. 
I have relatives in Guelph that own Walinga's the feed truck, feed vacuum, etc people.


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;563789 said:


> No, I do know of them though, but the last name back in Holland is about as common as Smith or Jones.
> I have relatives in Guelph that own Walinga's the feed truck, feed vacuum, etc people.


Cool, I didn't realize it was that common. I don't know the Wallinga people but I see lots of there boxes around.


----------



## musclecarboy

How the hell have I already talked to 2 people about winter plans?? Man it feels like last week I did a 24h shift in the blowing snow!


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;575319 said:


> How the hell have I already talked to 2 people about winter plans?? Man it feels like last week I did a 24h shift in the blowing snow!


Feels like a couple of years ago to me.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Bring On The Snow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shepoutside

Lynden-Jeff;578536 said:


> Bring On The Snow!!!!!!!!!!!


Ummmmm............. not yet, still dealing with the green stuff, why is it still growing?


----------



## Triple L

Lynden-Jeff;578536 said:


> Bring On The Snow!!!!!!!!!!!


Hay man, what are you sayin about the new snoway mega blade? Are you gonna grab one? I want to get the revolution but am not to sure anymore, nobody knows anything about them and now there not shipping until october 15!!! instead of september....just wondering where you will be getting yours from if your still getting one and how steep the $$$ were...


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I havent got prices yet but its prob going to be the V blade, I think the rev is just to much. Im getting it from complete rent-alls in burlington, good guy. Got to get pricing still, if its over $7000 ill prob just get a wideout. Also keep your eyes peeled for a pre season get together!!!!!! 

Cheers


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;579335 said:


> I havent got prices yet but its prob going to be the V blade, I think the rev is just to much. Im getting it from complete rent-alls in burlington, good guy. Got to get pricing still, if its over $7000 ill prob just get a wideout. Also keep your eyes peeled for a pre season get together!!!!!!
> 
> Cheers


I bought a Mega V for $5800 in a box and the Rev was $6850 in a box.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;579337 said:


> I bought a Mega V for $5800 in a box and the Rev was $6850 in a box.


JD Dave, you amaze me all the time!!! May I ask where you bought your sir? Thanks again


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Yea I was quoted 6300 as a msrp but said he could do better. Probably come in around 5800 aswell. Do you like the mega v?


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;580938 said:


> Yea I was quoted 6300 as a msrp but said he could do better. Probably come in around 5800 aswell. Do you like the mega v?


No clue, just put my money down on one, I'm hoping to get delivery in early Oct.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;579352 said:


> JD Dave, you amaze me all the time!!! May I ask where you bought your sir? Thanks again


Hitch City Mississauga, ask for Doug Jane, tell him Dave Snyder gave you his name.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;580973 said:


> Hitch City Mississauga, ask for Doug Jane, tell him Dave Snyder gave you his name.


thank you very much sir!


----------



## cet

Triple L;581003 said:


> thank you very much sir!


He's on commission and was happy to help.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;581036 said:


> He's on commission and was happy to help.


Don't let the cat, out of the bag.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

winter is coming fast. I fall asleep thinking about route planning.
by the way, has anyone heard of this company? We are getting a demo tomorrow.
http://www.crewtrackersoftware.com/


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;581287 said:


> winter is coming fast. I fall asleep thinking about route planning.
> by the way, has anyone heard of this company? We are getting a demo tomorrow.
> http://www.crewtrackersoftware.com/


Saw it at the landscape show but they were to busy to talk to. Don't really think I'm big enough to justify that system but would be interested to hear what you think of the demo and the cost.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

You are bigger then we are, and we got nuts in a storm. If it isn't crazy expensive, I will let you know. The website doens't really make it that clear to me.

We are getting the demo wednesday now, so I will let you know.


----------



## 26543

A little frost on the pumpkin this mornin fellas here in Northern Ont


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;581471 said:


> You are bigger then we are, and we got nuts in a storm. If it isn't crazy expensive, I will let you know. The website doens't really make it that clear to me.
> 
> We are getting the demo wednesday now, so I will let you know.


We do big places only, so it's easy to manage. You do alot of smaller places so, it's harder to keep track of everyone. I would like to have the trackers in the salt trucks only, that way i can prove when and where the trucks are for site checks every morning and when spreading.


----------



## JD Dave

*******;582025 said:


> A little frost on the pumpkin this mornin fellas here in Northern Ont


Where are you from *******.?


----------



## Daner

Hey those New Snoways look like a fine rig...and that pricing sounds real fair too

I thought I saw frost this morning...I know It was only .+4 here...time to back off the green and get Into the whitepayup....Once I start draining down the water lines here and there...thats when I will get excited

By the way some of my old farmer buddies tell me Its going to be a wild winter this year


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Those tracking systems are cheap. Im getting one on my truck for proof of plowing and salting, usually free install and about $50 a month. I got a quote similar to that from pinpoint GPS but I think I will go with another company, which a friend of mine installs but I can't remember the name. Will post up some info when I get it.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Pristine PM ltd;581287 said:


> winter is coming fast. I fall asleep thinking about route planning.
> by the way, has anyone heard of this company? We are getting a demo tomorrow.
> http://www.crewtrackersoftware.com/


Jon

Any reviews on the tracking demo set up for yesterday?


----------



## Triple L

Heather, Do you got your truck out for one last spray of the season? I got a few more for ya


----------



## 26543

JD Dave;582030 said:


> Where are you from *******.?


Elliot Laketymusic


----------



## JD Dave

*******;583046 said:


> Elliot Laketymusic


Your a little further North then I thought.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hey, 

The system is a great system if you are the right fit for it. We are to small and we really are looking more for a GPS system that would tell us where the truck is and what it is doing without constant phone calls.

The crew tracker system is a call in system that ties in with your invoicing. The co-owner has 150 crews out per storm, he runs a call centre that only deals with his crews and this system gets calls for start and stop times for each action of storm management. I could see Clintar running this type of system and it was very user friendly, but not for us. He was a good salesman in the sense that he realized this and was open and honest with us.

Their focus is cities and countys'

We are looking into Pinpoint and Trimble I think... something along those lines.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;582029 said:


> We do big places only, so it's easy to manage. You do alot of smaller places so, it's harder to keep track of everyone. I would like to have the trackers in the salt trucks only, that way i can prove when and where the trucks are for site checks every morning and when spreading.


Yeah, and I heard you can even have the GPS hooked up in a way that tells you if the plow is up or down and if the salter is running, so in theory you could know that is the salter is on for 20 mins, that is a yard... if you know what I mean.

I don't know who makes that system, but the Crewtracker guy said the technology exists.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;583077 said:


> Yeah, and I heard you can even have the GPS hooked up in a way that tells you if the plow is up or down and if the salter is running, so in theory you could know that is the salter is on for 20 mins, that is a yard... if you know what I mean.
> 
> I don't know who makes that system, but the Crewtracker guy said the technology exists.


I'll let you figure it out first and then I'll jump on the band wagon..


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;582868 said:


> Heather, Do you got your truck out for one last spray of the season? I got a few more for ya


Let me know Chad


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

How many vehicles would you put it on? Maybe we can get a good rate because I will be doing at least 7.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;583162 said:


> How many vehicles would you put it on? Maybe we can get a good rate because I will be doing at least 7.


I would really only need it on my 2 salt trucks, so I don't think it will help much.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I met with Pinpoint a few months ago. He's goin to be at the LO Snow Symposium. Great system, lots of bells and whistles, fully customizable. I'm leaning in that direction.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Is it about $1000 per truck plus monthly?
I am just thinking that we could all go in together and get a better deal, maybe it isn't worth it, but you never know.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;583169 said:


> I met with Pinpoint a few months ago. He's goin to be at the LO Snow Symposium. Great system, lots of bells and whistles, fully customizable. I'm leaning in that direction.


Are you going on the 16th because I am.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I'm thinking I might-depending on how I feel after my root canal in the morning.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;583233 said:


> Is it about $1000 per truck plus monthly?
> I am just thinking that we could all go in together and get a better deal, maybe it isn't worth it, but you never know.


It was $800 per unit installed, and like $40 a month. That price was based on 10 or 12 trucks (i cant remember). Its a pretty cool system, You basically set up your properties, and everytime it enters the hot spot it notifies you. It also kinda gives you (time dealyed) exactly where your truck is and what speed its going, etc.It can monitor quick acceleration, fast braking, idling, speeding-whatever. Not bad for the price in my opinion. He did a live demo of a larger company and I thought it was pretty neat.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Or Option B: $300 down per unit + $50 a month for the service and payment of the unit.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

What is it you were getting for the $800? I inquired with pinpoint last year and this is what I got


> Hi Jeff:
> 
> Thank you for your recent query on our website. The system can do all of the things that you are asking for and more. From a functional perspective, the systems uses something called geo-fences which mark off your customer sites on the map. This allows you to track the time that your crews spend on site. It also allows you to track sensor activity on site. In your case, if you have a salter sensor, you will know the exact start, stop times, and "Salter on" duration by customer. This sort of information is extremely useful for managing the costs down in your business, and for protecting yourself against "bogus" slip and fall claims.
> 
> To answer your specific questions, I have created a quote for you below.
> 
> The up front costs are simply the activation fee of $35.00 and the cost of the salter sensor and the salter sensor installation (another $100);
> The rest of the costs are in a blended payment. On a monthly basis, this is $67.90 per month, which includes:
> The GPS hardware;
> Installation of GPS hardware;
> Training
> One year warranty
> Monthly Web access fee which enables you to access the reports and map related data on our server;
> Airtime which covers the cost of transferring the data from the GPS unit in your truck to our server via a cellular connection; and
> Unlimited report generation.
> There are three types of payments required:
> A deposit on order which is equal to 30% of the activation fee and the cost of the sensor (plus taxes);
> The first three month's monthly fees;
> The last three month's monthly fees;
> On an ongoing basis, you will be billed for the monthly fees once every three months, which will minimize the paperwork associated with this contract.
> 
> We are running a year end special at the moment. If you order a system before the end of 2007, you can get an extra 3 months service at no charge. This means that we will extend the contract length to 39 months. Your payment for the second quarter of the contract is skipped, which provides the impact of the savings up front, instead of at the tail end of the term.
> 
> If you are interested in proceeding, or if you have any additional questions, please let me know.
> 
> Regards
> Bob Farrell
> PinPoint GPS Solutions Inc.
> Tel.905-467-9192
> Fax 905-361-6401
> Email [email protected]
> 
> MGS 200 Fleet Tracking Components
> 
> Quantity
> Unit Price
> Total Price
> 
> MGS 200 Installed Hardwired Devices
> 1
> $0.00
> $0.00
> 
> Activation
> 1
> 35.00
> 35.00
> 
> Total Hardwired Investment
> $35.00
> 
> Salter Sensors
> 1
> $75.00
> $75.00
> 
> Installation
> 1
> 25.00
> 25.00
> 
> Total Sensor Investment
> $100.00
> 
> Total Initial Investment
> $135.00
> 
> Monthly Fees (36 month contract)
> 
> Monthly Web Access and Airtime Data Plan Fee
> 1
> $59.95
> $59.95
> 
> Monthly Sensor Data Package Fee
> 1
> 7.95
> 7.95
> 
> Total Monthly Fees
> $67.90
> 
> Payment Required with Order
> 
> 30% of Total Initial Investment
> $40.50
> 
> 1st quarter's fees
> 203.70
> 
> last quarter's fees
> 203.70
> 
> Sub-Total
> 447.90
> 
> PST
> 35.83
> 
> GST (GST # 85773 9569 RT0001)
> 26.87
> 
> Total Payment Required with Order
> $510.60
> 
> Payment Required on Completion of Delivery and Installation
> 
> Balance of Total Initial Investment
> $94.50
> 
> PST
> 7.56
> 
> GST (GST # 85773 9569 RT0001)
> 5.67
> 
> Total Payment Required on Completion of Delivery and Installation
> 
> $107.73


The unit you guys are looking at must be something different but this is all I would ever need.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I have the quote on the office computer-ill look at it on monday and let you know what it included.


----------



## Triple L

wow, these things sound pretty slick and are not even priced too badly. I might have to look into this


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I will get my partner to call them on monday to see if we can get a volume discount.


----------



## Triple L

WTF is up with this rain forcast, 40-50 more mm............  We better not be getting crap like this this winter


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;584177 said:


> WTF is up with this rain forcast, 40-50 more mm............  We better not be getting crap like this this winter


Brother, I'm with you. What a season it was for me to start with last year, now imagine this winter. On the other hand, I'll cruise through the next 20 years with no stress


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

WOW summer has come and gone allready!! I don't think I really had a break untill this week. For down here we has .25" rain for the month of Aug. and not much more in June. Up untill this week all the lawns around here looked like tumbleweeds.


Winter will be here before we know it. Now to find some new contacts. Way too many deadbeats and belly up buisinesses in our region.

That GPS stuff will be great for invoicing. How can a client agrue a phyicial bing from the transponder. Now if we could get Telus to do this for us with thier phones??

DAFF


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Telus does do fleet tracking and I belive with GPS enabled phones you CAN track the phone. Heres the link for telus fleet, http://business.telus.com/en_CA/Nat...Solutions/details/natsmbGPSFleetTracking.html which runs about $60 a month with free installed and free hardware on a 3 year term.

They also have ASSET tracking for bobcats, mini ex's etc which is great for guys who leave them onside all winter.

http://business.telus.com/en_CA/Nat...GPS_Solutions/details/natSmbAssetTracker.html

Cheers


----------



## Daner

I really like that Telus asset tracker...very kool


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;584404 said:


> I really like that Telus asset tracker...very kool


I like the idea of a phone being your GPS tracker also. As long as i can record my daily site checks with it, I'll probably look into that further.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Daner;584404 said:


> I really like that Telus asset tracker...very kool


Hey man hows it going! You are a living legend, I was tellin that car wash story just the other day lol. Are you going to come to the meet in the next month or two? I still havent seen that back plow of yours.

Cheers


----------



## Daner

Lynden-Jeff;584417 said:


> Hey man hows it going! You are a living legend, I was tellin that car wash story just the other day lol. Are you going to come to the meet in the next month or two? I still havent seen that back plow of yours.
> 
> Cheers


LOL Its going good, been doing alot of welding here In the shop...and I need the grass to stop growing any time now every time I drive by that car wash I remember that day...Snow Meet ...let us know when an where Jeffy...always Interested In having a few laughs and a cold one or two

Hey the suns coming out:bluebounc...ahhh just bring on those way below zero temps and tons of snow...I'm readywesport

Cheers


----------



## Daner

*Sno-Ways*

I think I'm going to get stocked up on kool sunglasses...All I can see Is Mega Blades coming down the road at me----------------------> MegaManwesport

The cost of steel Is now up 100% from last year...and I have a funny suspicion that plows will be up there as wellpayup


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Only about $7000 for the mega rev, im ordering mine tmr!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Has anyone got any Blizzard prices yet? I am hearing $400 or so more.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;584620 said:


> Has anyone got any Blizzard prices yet? I am hearing $400 or so more.


Why would you want a POS like that! lol, just kidding... when you can get a mega blade like me and jeff'er...... I priced out a speed wing, came to $6400 installed, dont know what a power plow is going for, I think the western version is a tad bit nicer tho, in my oppinion.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Last year I paid 7200 for 8611 lp.

I don't want anything but blizzard at this point. I want to be able to change around if I need to in a storm.


----------



## Daner

I wish Western would step up to bat and put out a down pressure Blade

Hey Jeff you wouldnt want to go to a V Blade?.wesportwesportwesport Mega MEGA mEGA Westernnnnnnnn


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I was going to go with the mega v, however I had a new blade last year, and I dont plan on a new one next year, so I may as well go with the caddy now. The 11'4" wide mega blade will move more snow then I would ever want. I will be able to finish so quickly with those powdery snows. I can't wait!

Cheers


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;584668 said:


> I was going to go with the mega v, however I had a new blade last year, and I dont plan on a new one next year, so I may as well go with the caddy now. The 11'4" wide mega blade will move more snow then I would ever want. I will be able to finish so quickly with those powdery snows. I can't wait!
> 
> Cheers


I would have went with the Rev but with a 2500HD I had to think twice about it, I'm just not convinced that your 250 will handle it.


----------



## toby4492

Lynden-Jeff;584668 said:


> I was going to go with the mega v, however I had a new blade last year, and I dont plan on a new one next year, so I may as well go with the caddy now. The 11'4" wide mega blade will move more snow then I would ever want. I will be able to finish so quickly with those powdery snows. I can't wait!
> 
> Cheers


Well since you can't wait.......................................................................


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

JD Dave;584672 said:


> I would have went with the Rev but with a 2500HD I had to think twice about it, I'm just not convinced that your 250 will handle it.


I would think twice with a chevy to lol, jk of course. I dont really worry about it at all, I have 2 extra leaves front and back and airbags in the back. I can put oodles of ballast. If it turns out to be a real issue then I can put airbags in the front, but im almost positive I wont have that problem. Last year with an 800LB plow my truck didn't squat more then a 1/4 inch with little to no ballast.

I dont really get what the difference is, the Mega V 960 LBS Rev: 1020. A 60 lb difference, yet the V is rate for 3/4 tons. By the time I add the 50 lb wings on, its almost the weight of a REV. And besides that, people put wideouts no problem on 3/4 tons all the time.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;584676 said:


> I would think twice with a chevy to lol, jk of course. I dont really worry about it at all, I have 2 extra leaves front and back and airbags in the back. I can put oodles of ballast. If it turns out to be a real issue then I can put airbags in the front, but im almost positive I wont have that problem. Last year with an 800LB plow my truck didn't squat more then a 1/4 inch with little to no ballast.
> 
> I dont really get what the difference is, the Mega V 960 LBS Rev: 1020. A 60 lb difference, yet the V is rate for 3/4 tons. By the time I add the 50 lb wings on, its almost the weight of a REV. And beside thats, people put wideouts no problem on 3/4 tons all the time.
> 
> Cheers
> Jeff


Hope it works well for you.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

JD Dave;584680 said:


> Hope it works well for you.


Ill let ya know how it goes with pics and the whole bit. If both front wheels blow out the second I lift it up, ill be sure to get a vid


----------



## Triple L

Lynden-Jeff;584676 said:


> .
> 
> I dont really get what the difference is, the Mega V 960 LBS Rev: 1020. A 60 lb difference, yet the V is rate for 3/4 tons. By the time I add the 50 lb wings on, its almost the weight of a REV. And besides that, people put wideouts no problem on 3/4 tons all the time.
> 
> Cheers
> Jeff


EXACTLY!!! I dont think 60 lbs. is gonna make or break the front end on my truck, and if it does, thats pretty :crying: Im gonna rock the mega blade on my 3500 chev as well, Everyone says you can put the V blade on but I think the MTO targets V blades wayy more then straighters, im just gonna have to keep a close eye out cause I willl be 170 lbs. overweight, so i plan on moving the batteries to the back behind the axle and taking my front bumper off... hopefully that will work nice


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;584685 said:


> Ill let ya know how it goes with pics and the whole bit. If both front wheels blow out the second I lift it up, ill be sure to get a vid


Our snow is about 30 miles away from our shop, so our trucks spend alot of time on the road, so that's the main reason I'm going with the V.  I also keep my trucks and blades for 10 years, so I thought this was the best decision for me. It was really hard for me to not buy the Rev and I will never even drive that truck anyway.


----------



## musclecarboy

'99 F250 XLT
-7.3L psd, auto tranny
-196km
-ext cab, 7.0 box
-roll-out tool shelf in the bed (electrician's truck)
-fiberglass flat tonneau cover
-new tires
-cam position sensor replaced recently by Ford
-8' Arctic straight
-cert & e-test

$15k

Let me tell you the story about this truck. Bought in 99 by a random guy, this guy gets in a workplace accident 3 months later, sues for millions, trades the truck on a new diesel ecursion. My friend Vince buys the truck because he knows a sales rep that called him instantly. In 02, he throws a plow on it because the days as an electrician seemed numbered and he wanted a back-up plan. All he ended up plowing for years was his mother's, aunt's and his driveway (decent size driveways anyways). He was asked by countless people to plow a drive mid-storm but turned it down because he didn't want to be up late with work early the next morning. He's now come to a point where his 3 kids are getting older and he really doesn't need a gas guzzler to commute. He's also building a house in the spring so he wants the cash. I know the truck has had perfect upkeep and has never been driven hard. The plow has a spare pump because he thought it blew but there was a valve or something that was busted so he bought a new one and rebuilt the old one.

Should I sell my truck with 321,000 and buy this one? I was debating if I should plow this year and this seems like a good opportunity to do so. Even if the truck only lasts me a couple years and I buy a 07/08 truck in 2010, I can keep this one for summer use and a back-up plower.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

No, I need snowblowers! ha


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

In all seriousness, there are better deals out there.

I just saw a 99 F-250 gasser with a one year old 8.5EZ v-blade and bri-mar dump insert with a downeaster salter for sale for $16500 cert.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;584793 said:


> No, I need snowblowers! ha


Why did I expect that reply . I still haven't talked to insurance yet, that will be part of my decision.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;584793 said:


> No, I need snowblowers! ha


So how'd the corn gluten work out for you?


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;584795 said:


> I just saw a 99 F-250 gasser with a one year old 8.5EZ v-blade and bri-mar dump insert with a downeaster salter for sale for $16500 cert.


Is that the one with the Rutherford Rd contracts you told me about? I might be interested if you don't scoop it up. I'm concerned the truck was thrashed... my buddy's truck has never been worked.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Worked out well, actually made good money with it and still have alot left. Bit of mold in a couple bags, but for the most part no issues. I found some similar stuff for a 1/4 the price from a co-op, but it molded before I could do a test patch. 

That's the one, I will send you the craigslist link. We didn't want to truck, only the equipment and contracts and they didn't want to go that route.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

1999 Ford F-250 Super Duty - $18500

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-09-02, 12:17PM EDT

1999 Ford F-250 Super Duty. Excellent condition. Low Km's. Truck includes 1 year new Fisher xtreme V snow plow, Brimar Dump Box, Down Easter salter. Truck is ready to Work. 1 year old heavy duty transmission. Extra leaf springs in rear. Too many extras to list. Getting out of the business. Asking $18,500.00 o.b.o. 
Please call 416-885-6813

it's ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 823689563

They said they would take 16500


----------



## Triple L

7 K for a real nice new plow, so your gettin the truck for 8 K not too bad, but I agree, there are much better deals out there, I found Insurance dosent make that much difference, I was still paying ******** amounts when I was driving my dads 93 I'd much rather drive a *****in truck and pay a few $ more a month then drive a junker. 193K is a bit much for a plow truck in my opponion, not to mention 300? km on your dmax, she should be on the muscle car boy pension plan, not just starting to go to work......


----------



## musclecarboy

Jon, PM'd you.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

My insurance was pretty cheap last year at $380 a mo, hopefully cheaper this year.


----------



## musclecarboy

Lynden-Jeff;584842 said:


> My insurance was pretty cheap last year at $380 a mo, hopefully cheaper this year.


Yeah, add 50% for me without plowing for me!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

musclecarboy;584853 said:


> Yeah, add 50% for me without plowing for me!


Why so much, your not that much younger then me.


----------



## musclecarboy

Lynden-Jeff;584933 said:


> Why so much, your not that much younger then me.


No idea man. Who are you with?


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;584853 said:


> Yeah, add 50% for me without plowing for me!


WTF I just turned 20 and Im paying 695 for 3 trucks! an 06, a 04 dmax and a 95.... 2 of them with me as the primary, find a new insurance company, thats ********!!! how many accidents have you had?


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;584938 said:


> WTF I just turned 20 and Im paying 695 for 3 trucks! an 06, a 04 dmax and a 95.... 2 of them with me as the primary, find a new insurance company, thats ********!!! how many accidents have you had?


1 accident, no tickets. What other options do I have?


----------



## Triple L

lol same deal with me, and thats with plow ins. on all 3, maby its because I give both of the owners the "full pull" landscape package, lol, I guess it helps to be friends with buddy who owns an insurance company........ but I still think your getting jipped


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;584815 said:


> Worked out well, actually made good money with it and still have alot left. Bit of mold in a couple bags, but for the most part no issues. I found some similar stuff for a 1/4 the price from a co-op, but it molded before I could do a test patch.


Your welcome!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I now have a revolution with my name on it at snoway. Can't wait to get it all hooked up. Also ordered my Nasig mini light bar. They had one at the snow expo for anyone who was there.

Cheers


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;585098 said:


> I now have a revolution with my name on it at snoway. Can't wait to get it all hooked up. Also ordered my Nasig mini light bar. They had one at the snow expo for anyone who was there.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats, what did you pay for the Rev.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

JD Dave;585102 said:


> Congrats, what did you pay for the Rev.


$7350 installed, so basically the same as you. Are you having yours installed?


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;585104 said:


> $7350 installed, so basically the same as you. Are you having yours installed?


My price was $7250 for the Rev installed and $6200 for the Mega V. I'm just getting my V in a box for $5800, I can't afford the install. Are you getting the $600 wings?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Ah sweet. No im getting the 9" extensions, they are $480. I figure if I need a scoop, I will use the power wings to make it a scoop lol or better yet a box. For $120 there isn't that drastic of a curve on the scoop wings. Is it true that if you dont get it installed there is no warrentee? Some one told me this today.

Cheers


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;585113 said:


> Ah sweet. No im getting the 9" extensions, they are $480. I figure if I need a scoop, I will use the power wings to make it a scoop lol or better yet a box. For $120 there isn't that drastic of a curve on the scoop wings. Is it true that if you dont get it installed there is no warrentee? Some one told me this today.
> 
> Cheers


Only if it's your fault at the install. It should only take 4 - 6 hours to do it and then if you have a problem at night, you know how to fix it. It als depends if you have the place, tools and know how to do it. What are you doing with your old blade and when did they say they were expecting your blade to come in?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Im going to sell my old blade, I did a 12 equal payments on the new one so im going to put the money toward a few bills and my winter fund. He said he wasn't sure but probably mid october ish. Hope to have it installed by the meet we have in November.


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;585116 said:


> Im going to sell my old blade, I did a 12 equal payments on the new one so im going to put the money toward a few bills and my winter fund. He said he wasn't sure but probably mid october ish. Hope to have it installed by the meet we have in November.


Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

JD Dave;585121 said:


> Can't wait to see it.


Why do you want to see mine, ull have one of your own! lol When do you expect to get urs?


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;585139 said:


> Why do you want to see mine, ull have one of your own! lol When do you expect to get urs?


I'm getting a V.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

JD Dave;585142 said:


> I'm getting a V.


Ohhh I mis read, I thought you got a Rev and a V. Im sure you will like the V, it was actually a hard choice for me.


----------



## toby4492

Lynden-Jeff;585150 said:


> Ohhh I miss read, I thought you got a Rev and a V. Im sure you will like the V, it was actually a hard choice for me.


JD really wanted both but decided on the V-Wing for now.

There's always next year for the Revolution JD


----------



## JD Dave

toby4492;585155 said:


> JD really wanted both but decided on the V-Wing for now.
> 
> There's always next year for the Revolution JD


I have to talk to the Boss and see if she'll let me. LOL


----------



## Daner

Jeff ...you just need the Gmc Truck now and your all set...Good to hear you got your new plow on the way...with that extra Down pressure that they now have really get my attention.
I have down sized my snowplow opperation through the years...but its not easy to get out all together with all the great equipment thats on the market these days...JD congrats on your new riggens as well
This year acording to what I have heard could be a wild one...we will soon see


----------



## DeVries

Hey guy's good to see everyone's excited for a new season.

So there's a meet and greet? any dates?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Daner;585250 said:


> Jeff ...you just need the Gmc Truck now and your all set...Good to hear you got your new plow on the way...with that extra Down pressure that they now have really get my attention.
> I have down sized my snowplow opperation through the years...but its not easy to get out all together with all the great equipment thats on the market these days...JD congrats on your new riggens as well
> This year acording to what I have heard could be a wild one...we will soon see


Gah!!!!!! GMC never lol. I want my plow trucks in one peice  Im excited to, the new DP looks great and it just looks like a great plow. I think we have a tenative date of November 8th for the meet, just got to check and make sure its OK with Mike. Still bummed I coulden't make it out to the one you held, hopefully we'll have another shot this summer.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Triple L

Daner;585250 said:


> Jeff ...you just need the Gmc Truck now and your all set...Good to hear you got your new plow on the way...with that extra Down pressure that they now have really get my attention.
> I have down sized my snowplow opperation through the years...but its not easy to get out all together with all the great equipment thats on the market these days...JD congrats on your new riggens as well
> This year acording to what I have heard could be a wild one...we will soon see


hahaha, Me and Daner should get along good now  Chevy truck and a Rev blade hopefully it'll hold up to the weight. I cant wait for it to get installed, altho I opted for the 9" scoop wings even tho there are retardedly priced, Jeff what kinda light bar did you buy? do you have any links where we can check it out, My dad needs a new light since I stole his salter and his light bar


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Yep This is the one:










And a Vid






http://northamericansignalc.thomasn...ar?&plpver=1001&bc=100|1016|3001205&forward=1


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;585250 said:


> Jeff ...you just need the Gmc Truck now and your all set...Good to hear you got your new plow on the way...with that extra Down pressure that they now have really get my attention.
> I have down sized my snowplow opperation through the years...but its not easy to get out all together with all the great equipment thats on the market these days...JD congrats on your new riggens as well
> This year acording to what I have heard could be a wild one...we will soon see


Thanks Daner. At least we'll have GMC's in common when we finally meet.


----------



## Triple L

http://northamericansignalc.thomasn...onal-led-warning-lights/mbled8000-a?&seo=110#

Nice Nice, did you see this one, holy is it ever cool looking, but a bit pricy


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;585315 said:


> http://northamericansignalc.thomasn...onal-led-warning-lights/mbled8000-a?&seo=110#
> 
> Nice Nice, did you see this one, holy is it ever cool looking, but a bit pricy


Youngs boys and their toys.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Very bright but I hate the shape. I prefer the low pro, almost like its not there.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;584966 said:


> Your welcome!


Thanks! He had a great setup, and was a really nice guy. I loved his trailer.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;585423 said:


> Thanks! He had a great setup, and was a really nice guy. I loved his trailer.


The huge landscape trailer?


----------



## musclecarboy

I just googled the Almanac.... same prediction as last year and we all know how that was. Lets get ready to rumble!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The stainless steel one... yep... drooled.


----------



## Daner

You guys are way too spoiled...If I didn't have the back blade I would be looking hard at the Mega Blades...I have good luck with Westerns...No DP but still plows great.
Soon time to get the Dodges In for Rust proofing...I like the Krown,goes on clean and seems to last
My 4x4 select shifter was seized on the 02 Dodge...last winter It was In 4 wheel drive all the time and I noticed It being hard to shift back to 2 wheel...This time I had to force It with my foot and snapped the linkage...ended up hauling the whole transfer case out to get at the select rod....Shes shifting like a champ now
+4 here again this morning...winter Is soon approaching


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Do you go to the krown in burlington? If so pm me , might be able to get you a dealio. I need to get mine sprayed after it goes in for the pre winter overhaul.



Daner;585579 said:


> You guys are way too spoiled...If I didn't have the back blade I would be looking hard at the Mega Blades...I have good luck with Westerns...No DP but still plows great.
> Soon time to get the Dodges In for Rust proofing...I like the Krown,goes on clean and seems to last
> My 4x4 select shifter was seized on the 02 Dodge...last winter It was In 4 wheel drive all the time and I noticed It being hard to shift back to 2 wheel...This time I had to force It with my foot and snapped the linkage...ended up hauling the whole transfer case out to get at the select rod....Shes shifting like a champ now
> +4 here again this morning...winter Is soon approaching


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;585682 said:


> Do you go to the krown in burlington? If so pm me , might be able to get you a dealio. I need to get mine sprayed after it goes in for the pre winter overhaul.


Not sure why you guys don't spary it yourselves. I use to buy 2 - 20l pails of Krown every year, untill I tried Fluid Film. I bought the wands, drill bits and plugs and do all my own stuff. Takes less time to do a truck then driving to the place. Plus I can do like 15 trucks for the price of 1 at Krown. You can also redo your trucks in the spring, which really helps. JMO


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;585486 said:


> The stainless steel one... yep... drooled.


Galvanized, but yes it is a really nice trailer.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

JD Dave;585687 said:


> Not sure why you guys don't spary it yourselves. I use to buy 2 - 20l pails of Krown every year, untill I tried Fluid Film. I bought the wands, drill bits and plugs and do all my own stuff. Takes less time to do a truck then driving to the place. Plus I can do like 15 trucks for the price of 1 at Krown. You can also redo your trucks in the spring, which really helps. JMO


Just no time, fall is the busiest times of year for us and usualy we JUST beat the snow with fall stuff. I only have 2 trucks so it doesnt really justify buy it in bulk and then apply it myself, not to mention no indoor shop or airsupply atm either. I get a pretty good deal at the krown and since my partner used to work there they really load it in, I had oil comin out my door handle for 4 months last time I had it done lol.


----------



## Daner

JD Dave;585687 said:


> Not sure why you guys don't spary it yourselves. I use to buy 2 - 20l pails of Krown every year, untill I tried Fluid Film. I bought the wands, drill bits and plugs and do all my own stuff. Takes less time to do a truck then driving to the place. Plus I can do like 15 trucks for the price of 1 at Krown. You can also redo your trucks in the spring, which really helps. JMO


Your right Dave...and I normally spray the plow trucks myself...but i found that the Fluid Film didn't work very well...comparing with the Krown...Pm me If you would and let me know were I can get the Krown In a pail. 1 truck thats going In Is new so It a warranty thing...my other 05 Dodge dually has had the Krown since new...and thats like my Sunday truckpayup....Jeff...I already have the trucks booked for Guelph.

Jd did you order wings for that new V??

And you guys should be out working hard like me and not playen on the puterwesport


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;585740 said:


> Your right Dave...and I normally spray the plow trucks myself...but i found that the Fluid Film didn't work very well...comparing with the Krown...Pm me If you would and let me know were I can get the Krown In a pail. 1 truck thats going In Is new so It a warranty thing...my other 05 Dodge dually has had the Krown since new...and thats like my Sunday truckpayup....Jeff...I already have the trucks booked for Guelph.
> 
> Jd did you order wings for that new V??
> 
> And you guys should be out working hard like me and not playen on the puterwesport


Any Krown dealer will sell you a pail, it's around $12/litre. Work great on your plows and tractors and we alos oil the corn planter, air seeder and other stuff when we put them away for the winter. I never got wings but I ordered curb protecters. The truck it's going on is more of a service truck, so it will be used mainly as a backup.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

JD Dave;585745 said:


> Any Krown dealer will sell you a pail, it's around $12/litre. Work great on your plows and tractors and we alos oil the corn planter, air seeder and other stuff when we put them away for the winter. I never got wings but I ordered curb protecters. The truck it's going on is more of a service truck, so it will be used mainly as a backup.


Do you know if an airless paint sprayer will apply the krown oil? Also how much did those curb gards run you, im thinking about getting a set for when I dont run the wings.

Cheers


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;585749 said:


> Do you know if an airless paint sprayer will apply the krown oil? Also how much did those curb gards run you, im thinking about getting a set for when I dont run the wings.
> 
> Cheers


Airless sprayer will work fine and the curb guards arn't cheap $300.


----------



## JD Dave

I was at the LO show today and got a price from pinpoint. It's $60/month with a $75 setup fee, if you have under 4 units. You can buy the hardware for $700 and then it's only $35/month. I didn't ask about how long the contract is. It looked like something worth looking into.


----------



## DeVries

How was the show? was it worth the day off?.

I've been to busy lately to take a day off to go to the show. Hope to go on vacation next week. One last one before the snow flies.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I was going to try and get in last minute, but I didn't have the time. My friend went and he has been trying to get a spot for years and finally he got in this year. Did they have a revolution on display!?! lol

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Meet as been posted! http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=586050#post586050 Everyone tag along!

Cheers


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Had a Snoway on a 03 1500 Dodge a few years back. It was a simple straight blade with the remote and DP. Used the blade for a season and sold it for the Curtis and a 2500hd Chev. Started to miss the Dodge and the Snoway with the first snow flake of the season. Sure the sSnoway blade had some small quirks but the DP made all the difference. You will find the blade will actually save you $$ for the savings in salt and time.

Just sold the 02 Chev and starting to look South for the next truck. Man can you find some great deals in the US. Boss V blades for 4200 installed. Time will tell.


----------



## Snow Fresh

*JD Dave*

PM sent your way my friend. I really do need to talk to you.

Hope you can help me out.

Thanks very much!

Gerry :waving:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

btw, not much of a price break with more vehicles and you need at least 75 vehicles with the one company. 

The cell phone idea sounds decent.


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;585938 said:


> How was the show? was it worth the day off?.
> 
> I've been to busy lately to take a day off to go to the show. Hope to go on vacation next week. One last one before the snow flies.


The show was alright, the class was about salting and liquids, very basic stuff but interesting. Lunch was the best part. I also met A Man and he seemed like a real nice guy.


----------



## Daner

*Snowing up north of us*

I hear they got snow last night aroung Thunder bay...Yeeeeeeppp

Guy I have 2 Plows for sale Heres the link-------------------->http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=586836#post586836
Let me know If Your Interested


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

How come ur selling the rear plow already?


----------



## DeVries

Gotta PM for ya Daner


----------



## Daner

Lynden-Jeff;586863 said:


> How come ur selling the rear plow already?


Just selling 1wesport...I'm useing a skid steer at the other shop now


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Ah nice, will you be driving that or are you going to keep a truck for ur self?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Is the 02 Dodge your prefrence to push with Danner?? Picked up an 06 this summer and I am torn into making a plow truck out of it. I absolutely love the 06 and hate to trash the truck, thinking of picking up a couple of older 12 valves from the US. Seems to be way too many great deals south of the border.

DAFF


----------



## Daner

DAFFMOBILEWASH;586966 said:


> Is the 02 Dodge your prefrence to push with Danner?? Picked up an 06 this summer and I am torn into making a plow truck out of it. I absolutely love the 06 and hate to trash the truck, thinking of picking up a couple of older 12 valves from the US. Seems to be way too many great deals south of the border.
> 
> DAFF


The 02 Is what I have used...to help out my guys when my opperation was bigger and to do all the laneways....Your 06 would be like my 05 and yes they run nice...the 02 Is like driveing a old Dodge...That Cummins really kicks a$$

Jeff I have someone at the shop that will run the Steer


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Daner;586989 said:


> The 02 Is what I have used...to help out my guys when my opperation was bigger and to do all the laneways....Your 06 would be like my 05 and yes they run nice...the 02 Is like driveing a old Dodge...That Cummins really kicks a$$
> 
> Jeff I have someone at the shop that will run the Steer


Perhaps an older 12valve is in order. Besides a 3500 DRW reg cab would make a nice mini wash unit, plus one heck of a plow/salter truck. The old hoopty w350 makes one heck of a back up unit. That old tank can really move some snow. Not to mention it is just a gasser.

DAFF


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I think it may be time to order up my train horn!


----------



## A Man

JD Dave;586530 said:


> The show was alright, the class was about salting and liquids, very basic stuff but interesting. Lunch was the best part. I also met A Man and he seemed like a real nice guy.


Show was alright, I agree fairly basic stuff, JD Dave good meeting you too. I just signed up for the program here, figured it's not that big a deal since were doing most of those things already, who knows might even earn a client or two from it.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

So I'm sitting on 11th concession today right at highway 6, waiting to cross in to Freelton and what do you know the illusive snoway truck with the revolution on flys by. So of course we have to try and catch up so there I am doing 140 up highway 6 with trailer, trying there's no cops and we managed to catch up to oogle a little. Sadly had to turn, wish I could track that guy down when he was stopped lol.


----------



## Daner

Lynden-Jeff;587452 said:


> So I'm sitting on 11th concession today right at highway 6, waiting to cross in to Freelton and what do you know the illusive snoway truck with the revolution on flys by. So of course we have to try and catch up so there I am doing 140 up highway 6 with trailer, trying there's no cops and we managed to catch up to oogle a little. Sadly had to turn, wish I could track that guy down when he was stopped lol.


Jeff was It a Red truck with a black pick-up box trailer with the rev on the front f450 Ford
and the Snoway V In the back ...a stainless 5' salter and 2 hitch mount salters on the side???


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Sort of, it was a red dump with the Rev on the front and another mega blade in the back. No trailer or salters tho.


----------



## Daner

Lynden-Jeff;587483 said:


> Sort of, it was a red dump with the Rev on the front and another mega blade in the back. No trailer or salters tho.


There was a open house bbq day here In Guelph and they were displaying the Snoway equipment...they had the Revolution hooked up to a f450,and gave some demonstration on the controls ,Dp etc....They had a Mega V In the back of the dump...I got to see the V-plow Itself...but not hooked to any truck...there's a bit of a learning curve on the controls...The Hydraulics are fast somewhat like the Boss plows...and those outside wings fold way In for when your driving...nice plows

D


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Dang wish I knew, would have driven up lol.


----------



## ff1221

Is it time to start talking about snow already, I'm still cutting grass, and building patios, hard to switch gears already. Ordered a new 760sw Blizzard speedwing today for my half ton, and if the contracts come in i'll get a rear plow and use it for driveways when the snow is light. Good to see everyone back.

Mike


----------



## Daner

ff1221;589368 said:


> Is it time to start talking about snow already, I'm still cutting grass, and building patios, hard to switch gears already. Ordered a new 760sw Blizzard speedwing today for my half ton, and if the contracts come in i'll get a rear plow and use it for driveways when the snow is light. Good to see everyone back.
> 
> Mike


FF...wecome back...hows the grass treaten yaa up there In the bear country???????...And your very right...It wont be long...actually a bunch of us guys have already been pumped about jammen some gears and piling snow.

D


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Fall is in full gear down here too! Noticed some maples turing red at the tips and the squirrels are working full tilt. Not to mention all the birds getting ready for the big migration. Come to think of it I havent notices any robbins. Thing are looking up, the forcasters are saying get ready for a quck turn into winter this year and lots of it!!

DAFF


----------



## JD Dave

The soybeans are almost ready to harvest here, so let the games begin.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;589755 said:


> The soybeans are almost ready to harvest here, so let the games begin.


The 2008 FF Games ??? lol


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Farmers have been running the combines for the last 2-3 days down here. What a terrible crop, 3 beans to the pod and only one with any meat. Not to mention the stalks are only 6-8" tall at best.


----------



## JD Dave

DAFFMOBILEWASH;589792 said:


> Farmers have been running the combines for the last 2-3 days down here. What a terrible crop, 3 beans to the pod and only one with any meat. Not to mention the stalks are only 6-8" tall at best.


Our wheat was the best crop we've ever had and we're hoping the beans are too. To bad you guys didn't get half our rain.


----------



## ff1221

Daner;589641 said:


> FF...wecome back...hows the grass treaten yaa up there In the bear country???????...And your very right...It wont be long...actually a bunch of us guys have already been pumped about jammen some gears and piling snow.
> 
> D


Good year for grass cutting, rain made it a money maker, but I spent it all on new mowers and snow plows. Someday i'll have it all paid for and start keeping the money.payup


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;589791 said:


> The 2008 FF Games ??? lol


Where?...............


----------



## 06HD BOSS

creativedesigns;589791 said:


> The 2008 FF Games ??? lol


Sorry, open to legal US residents only


----------



## JD Dave

06HD BOSS;589809 said:


> Sorry, open to legal US residents only


Nope Dano gave the Canadian's a go for this one.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Total rain amounts here for July and August...... 0.38" For the first 10 days of September 4.68"..... Now that is some bad luck. Even the corn is 80% brown, in fact some of the stalks are breaking just above the cob.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

JD Dave;589815 said:


> Nope Dano gave the Canadian's a go for this one.


i need to see the fine print on that one...


----------



## JD Dave

06HD BOSS;589818 said:


> i need to see the fine print on that one...


Quote:
Originally Posted by Dano50 
Quote:
Originally Posted by creativedesigns 
is it true that the contest is open to U.S. residents only???

Oh man, I hadn't noticed you were in Canada. The problem is with the shipping costs. I'll tell you what, for the contest, I'll go out on a limb and allow it.

Good luck.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

What are these so called FF games?


----------



## BH37

Hey Daner, Kept an eye out for that Acadian when i was at the track this summer......How ya doin 
this is Bill


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Got my new lightbar, it is SWEET. Got a vid compared to my guardian, the new bar is ALOT brighter, but its hard to tell from the video, the camera coulden't really handle its speed.











Make sure you all signup for the plowers get together in my sig!

Cheers


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I wonder why that embedded video didn't work. hmm.


----------



## DKG

I'm in also. JD Dave says he'll be my DD


----------



## sonicblue2003

Well ...I'm going to pull the old vee out of storage today. Gotta go through the salter and get ready for winter since some people think it may come early. 
To A new season  Cheers!


----------



## Daner

*Snow*



sonicblue2003;596889 said:


> Well ...I'm going to pull the old vee out of storage today. Gotta go through the salter and get ready for winter since some people think it may come early.
> To A new season  Cheers!


Hey there Sonic...I hear that It may come early as well...and lots of It...I was just looking at some of last yrs videos to get reminded what It was really like...that was a wild year...and this year looks to be even wilder...Gota like Itwesport


----------



## Daner

BH37;591509 said:


> Hey Daner, Kept an eye out for that Acadian when i was at the track this summer......How ya doin
> this is Bill


hmmmmm Bill??? ...Billy D?? that plays the banjo behind your back kinda Billy?

send me a pm


----------



## BH37

Daner;600313 said:


> hmmmmm Bill??? ...Billy D?? that plays the banjo behind your back kinda Billy?
> 
> send me a pm


How's that sod growin for ya?


----------



## Daner

BH37;600411 said:


> How's that sod growin for ya?


LOL Billy....The Sod Is just fine....fighting the weeds here and there...Drop by some day when you near by.

I have the ole Acadian for sale now...It would be a nice ride for you Bill

Daner


----------



## Neige

Happy Canadian Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## musclecarboy

Neige;604148 said:


> Happy Canadian Thanksgiving everyone.


Thanks buddy! It was nice to sleep in and relax this morning. Its 10 and I'm just grabbing a coffee. Ahhh I love it


----------



## Daner

Happy Thanksgiving To You guys as well

I'm just checking the weather outlook for this year...and starting to drain horse water lines down for the year .


----------



## shepoutside

Yes, Happy Gobble Gobble to us Northerners !!!!


----------



## JD Dave

Wait, today was a holiday? Someone should have told my boss to let us have the day offf. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## cet

I bet your boss was working in the Kitchen while you were playing in the fields.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;604658 said:


> I bet your boss was working in the Kitchen while you were playing in the fields.


Well I said I would man the kitchen but she didn't go for it.


----------



## Daner

*Snow In October*

There was a old farmer down at my place today...He tells me we may get some snow In Octoberxysport...You never know...I know It wouldnt stay....but It would be nice to see those flurries again....and some lake effect...That would top It off nice.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Anything to stop the grass.


----------



## Daner

The Grass should slow down now...Any new toys yet jeff??? train horns etc??


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Daner;607277 said:


> The Grass should slow down now...Any new toys yet jeff??? train horns etc??


Nope not yet, soon! I have the new LED light bar and dominator bar installed, and will have the hideaways installed this weekend. Also ordered airbags for the front to support the rev. I found out yesterday plow prices went up about 10% because of steel and exchange. Glad I got my order in early!

Cheers


----------



## Daner

Jeff you need a set of train horns now to top It all off...I guess some Yellow Iron will be on delivery to your place soon...And I bet JD Is getting pumped about his new V


----------



## Triple L

Im gonna have to bring my truck out to the meet!!! Gettin a new pioneer deck installed next week... 6" screen with Navigation, hookin the salter cam up to that, gonna be awsome nice... lol not to mention the 12" sub out back  Jeff or JD dave, u guys heard anything bout when our new plows are gonna be coming in? Im starting to get anxious... lol now only if my airshocks would come in, wish I could put bags on my truck like you did jeff! Did you go with Air ride bags?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Down here in Windsor they are expecting the new Snoway blades any day. All I know is that the plowing season is getting closer. 

The chill in the daytime air is starting to take over the radian heating of the sun. During high noon we can wash 15-25 cars before they even start to dry. This makes the scrubbing much easer and NO water spots. Cant wait to put the water truck away and start plowing. Really tired of washing stuff.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;608402 said:


> Im gonna have to bring my truck out to the meet!!! Gettin a new pioneer deck installed next week... 6" screen with Navigation, hookin the salter cam up to that, gonna be awsome nice... lol not to mention the 12" sub out back  Jeff or JD dave, u guys heard anything bout when our new plows are gonna be coming in? Im starting to get anxious... lol now only if my airshocks would come in, wish I could put bags on my truck like you did jeff! Did you go with Air ride bags?


Sweet, I want to get a system in my next truck (07 or 08 next year) but I figured not in this one as it will be mostly maint truck. I got the firestone ride rites, around here they are about 470 but I got them at summitracing online for 245 plus shipping. I will do the backs to probably before winter. Ive heard the plows should arrive next week at duke and I will have it installed the last week of october. Sweet!

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Triple L

Awsome, any of you guys going down to the GIE show? Were heading out next wed. Cant wait. I'll defentially take some pics for you guys...

Hay thought I put this up here, anyone interested in a dump trailer?
2008 Load Trail 14' GVW. 14,000 lbs. Brakes on both axles, 3 way gate, Mint condition. $6500.00


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;608817 said:


> Hay thought I put this up here, anyone interested in a dump trailer?
> 2008 Load Trail 14' GVW. 14,000 lbs. Brakes on both axles, 3 way gate, Mint condition. $6500.00


I still haven't forgotten :waving:. Hopefully I can make something happen.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;608817 said:


> Awsome, any of you guys going down to the GIE show? Were heading out next wed. Cant wait. I'll defentially take some pics for you guys...
> 
> Hay thought I put this up here, anyone interested in a dump trailer?
> 2008 Load Trail 14' GVW. 14,000 lbs. Brakes on both axles, 3 way gate, Mint condition. $6500.00


I don't know about the trailer but the photo is at Sasaga and Otonabee

I got 3 of the resi's left to do. Monday OK to do them?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Whats the GIE show?


----------



## Triple L

http://www.gie-expo.com/

best show around, 20 acres of outdoor live demo, grip it and rip it... lol

ROSS, I got 2 more properties for you, i will email you the addresses


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;608936 said:


> http://www.gie-expo.com/
> 
> best show around, 20 acres of outdoor live demo, grip it and rip it... lol
> 
> ROSS, I got 2 more properties for you, i will email you the addresses


Would love to go but to far and no money to burn lol. What size truck are you putting your rev on?

Cheers


----------



## Daner

There a nice trailer Triple...I have one almost the same...Hey dont tell Jeffy about those shows ...he will leave there with his Ford loaded with toys


----------



## Triple L

Lynden-Jeff;608945 said:


> Would love to go but to far and no money to burn lol. What size truck are you putting your rev on?
> 
> Cheers


Just picked me up a 04 Chevy 3500 day cab, dmax with only 55,000 K's, straight from Tennessee... Starting to get-er loaded up with all the toys... Just put on a MBRP 4" turbo-back exhaust, gettin that stereo in next week, and gonna be runnin the Rev. and a Snow-ex V-MAXX 8500 in er with infrared night vision camera. Cold air intake and ATS turbo to come next year 

Daner, I know, that's what always happens to me, just barely got thru the border last year without having to pay any duty.... this year its gonna be a 5 day trip for me and buddy, allowing us to bring back lots of goodies... now the only problem, i blew all the money i made this summer already


----------



## Triple L

Pic of me salter and me new truck


----------



## Daner

Nice Riggens there Triple...I hear te US deals are pretty good...hard to tell thats a 3500...looks real sleek....are you putting the air shocks to that truck?...And I hear you have some Rev Iron ordered up...nice plow I saw a demo On It...gets my thumbs ups!!


----------



## Triple L

Thanks Daner!!!!I think it's gonna need it, that Rev weighs quite a bit, and since on chevys you cant put bags up front I think the next best thing would be air shocks so im gonna give that a try, if not i'll have to put those timbrens on, but not a big fan of those, on my 06 we got air bags in the back and they are just awsome


----------



## JD Dave

Nice truck and trailer Triple L. I actually bought basically the same truck out of CT 2 months ago. The Mega blades actually should have arrived at GC Duke this week, so my dealer should get this coming week.


----------



## JD Dave

GC Duke actually got the second load out of the factory for the mega blades.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Sweet, that means mine should be at my dealer Monday or Tuesday. I want to see how your truck holds up Triple L. If that holds a rev, mine definitely will! lol Gonna put new tires on er? I just got a new set of Nittos all hooked up. 

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Daner

Both The Rev and the V are getting my Interest...I see theres a demo On the Tube showing The V 

Let Us know when you guys get your new plows...and post some pics and vids


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Daner;608990 said:


> Both The Rev and the V are getting my Interest...I see theres a demo On the Tube showing The V
> 
> Let Us know when you guys get your new plows...and post some pics and vids


Will do, ull see it at the meet to. My trucks in the shop right now, im pretty sure the tranny is kaput and they are overhauling it before warrentee is out. Hopefully have it back next week.


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;608997 said:


> Will do, ull see it at the meet to. My trucks in the shop right now, im pretty sure the tranny is kaput and they are overhauling it before warrentee is out. Hopefully have it back next week.


That's odd that a Ford is in the shop.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

JD Dave;609004 said:


> That's odd that a Ford is in the shop.


lol dont get me started on Chevy's! The only thing thats really broken is the trans and thats what ya get with 500 hp lol. Also needs hubs, not sure why my warn ones came apart last year, quite disappointed with them. Just going to put ford stock manuals back in.


----------



## Triple L

Lynden-Jeff;609015 said:


> lol dont get me started on Chevy's! The only thing thats really broken is the trans and thats what ya get with 500 hp lol. Also needs hubs, not sure why my warn ones came apart last year, quite disappointed with them. Just going to put ford stock manuals back in.


500 HP wtf you got running under that slick lookin hood?

I'll still race ya


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;609073 said:


> 500 HP wtf you got running under that slick lookin hood?
> 
> I'll still race ya


Just a Bullydog PMT so far on Extreme or Crazy Charlie Power Level lol. Eventually I want to get in to more, but not on a work truck, or one that I use daily.

Cheers


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;609073 said:


> 500 HP wtf you got running under that slick lookin hood?
> 
> I'll still race ya


I'll race. no problem.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

JD Dave;609103 said:


> I'll race. no problem.


We will have to change Nov 8th to a race meet, not a plow meet lol.


----------



## DKG

JD Dave;609004 said:


> That's odd that a Ford is in the shop.


Excuse me guys I just have a question. Could someone explain why jealous GM owners need to make fun of those who drive something better?


----------



## heather lawn spray

'Cause its fun?

(4 chevy's)

Talk to me Chad, Monday's comin' soon, need to post


----------



## Triple L

AWSOME pic Jeff !!!! lol thats what im going to be doing in a few more days.... Gotta roast whats left of these stockers before I get new rubber on..... wesport


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;609113 said:


> We will have to change Nov 8th to a race meet, not a plow meet lol.


Bring your wallet. LOL


----------



## JD Dave

DKG;609127 said:


> Excuse me guys I just have a question. Could someone explain why jealous GM owners need to make fun of those who drive something better?


Yeah I'm jealous. You got me.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;609135 said:


> AWSOME pic Jeff !!!! lol thats what im going to be doing in a few more days.... Gotta roast whats left of these stockers before I get new rubber on..... wesport


What ya puttin on? My one buddy put Wrangler SR-A's on (265,75,R17) for $220 a peice installed and me and another buddy put the Nitto Terras on (285,75,R16) for $180 a peice installed. I like the Nittos alot but the wranglers looked like a nice snow tire aswell. I think once I get my summer rims next year I will use Nittos for summer and blizzaks for winter.

Cheers


----------



## Triple L

Gonna try BFG Commercial Traction T/A's 265, 75, 17's. On my 06 we've ran All Terrains successfully for the past 3 seasons and really like them but these look a little bit better for the winter.... I exclusivly run BFG cause I get em 44% off sticker price  Its awsome when you dads built the tires for 30 years!


----------



## Triple L

For the summer I plan on running some nice 18"ers with some slick rubber, See Michelin isn't stupid, the discount dosent apply on "speciality tires or anything over 18"" because then your talking big money, but o well, I think 18's are cool enough when your pulling 16,000 lbs behind you


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;609158 said:


> Gonna try BFG Commercial Traction T/A's 265, 75, 17's. On my 06 we've ran All Terrains successfully for the past 3 seasons and really like them but these look a little bit better for the winter.... I exclusivly run BFG cause I get em 44% off sticker price  Its awsome when you dads built the tires for 30 years!


Hey Chad

I've been running BFG All Terrain T/A's on the '96 & the '05. What's better about the Commercial Traction's? The '96 is up for tires this year. After 5 years of service the '96's are finally worn out.

The GM issued tires for the '05 were shot in 2 years:crying:


----------



## Triple L

well im going to try them out, so I cant tell you yet if there good or bad... But the tread pattern looks a little bit more agressive, they got few of those little squiggley things in the tread (forget the name of those) which the all terrains don't. Tthose expand and contract and help bit on ice and stuff, sidewall is supposed to be a little bit thicker, help with those few yards of salt sittin on the back wesport so ya... I'll do a review on these tires after the first few snowfalls, but even then all tires are awsome when there brand new... second and third season is when you find out... I just know the all terrains clog up real fast and you have to have high wheel speed to keep them clean-ed out... lol which usually isnt a problem when im plowing


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;609354 said:


> well im going to try them out, so I cant tell you yet if there good or bad... But the tread pattern looks a little bit more agressive, they *got few of those little squiggley things* in the tread (forget the name of those) which the all terrains don't. Tthose expand and contract and help bit on ice and stuff, sidewall is supposed to be a little bit thicker, help with those few yards of salt sittin on the back wesport so ya... I'll do a review on these tires after the first few snowfalls, but even then all tires are awsome when there brand new... second and third season is when you find out... I just know the all terrains clog up real fast and you have to have high wheel speed to keep them clean-ed out... lol which usually isnt a problem when im plowing


Sipping, key for snow traction.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;609354 said:


> well im going to try them out, so I cant tell you yet if there good or bad... But the tread pattern looks a little bit more agressive, they got few of those little squiggley things in the tread (forget the name of those) which the all terrains don't. Tthose expand and contract and help bit on ice and stuff, sidewall is supposed to be a little bit thicker, help with those few yards of salt sittin on the back wesport so ya... I'll do a review on these tires after the first few snowfalls, but even then all tires are awsome when there brand new... second and third season is when you find out... I just know the all terrains clog up real fast and you have to have high wheel speed to keep them clean-ed out... lol which usually isnt a problem when im plowing


Got the pm (tues)

I'll hold off on the tires if you can get a review up. Our little Backie could use new rubber soon too.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Snow is in the forcast for oct 29th!!!!!!! Along with a buttload of rain and cool temps. I wonder if we will get any, I have no blade lol.


----------



## DeVries

Wow snow? Not ready for that yet. All plows and salters are still in hibernation.

Fort Erie had it a couple of years back I think it was in the end of October so it's definitly possible. Nice pics of the smoke show Jeff. Maybe we can see that again live in the Boston Pizza parking lot at the meet


----------



## Daner

Lynden-Jeff;610017 said:


> Snow is in the forcast for oct 29th!!!!!!! Along with a buttload of rain and cool temps. I wonder if we will get any, I have no blade lol.


I guess my old farmer buddy was right...Jeff you should have your plow by then


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Might be installed on Monday or Tuesday of that week, people better shore up on their contracts lol. What did your farmers alamanac guy say?

From Accuweather



> Snow Prediction for Tuesday Night
> Snow on the way, but not a lot.....
> 
> A potent upper-level disturbance will dive southeastward from the northern Great Lakes tonight and into the eastern Great Lakes by Tuesday. This system will intensify as it moves along, allowing a surface storm to intensify over upstate New York Tuesday afternoon. The storm will slowly track off the New England coast Tuesday night and then pass south of Nova Scotia on Wednesday.
> 
> A widespread area of light to moderate precipitation will cover southwestern, eastern Ontario and southern Quebec Tuesday. While temperatures just aloft will be cold enough to support snow, the air close to the surface will still be a bit too warm to support snow in most of the populated areas from Toronto through Montreal on Tuesday, but there will be a mix of rain and wet snow in the higher elevations and areas from North Bay to Pembroke.
> 
> Latest indications are that by Tuesday night the surface temperatures will become cold enough to support snow from northeast of Toronto through the Ottawa/Cornwall/Montreal/Sherbrooke region. But keep in mind, even though there will be snow falling, temperatures in most of these areas will still be above freezing, the ground will be warm and the precipitation will be light to occasionally moderate as the heaviest precipitation begins to focus down toward eastern New England as the storm heads in that direction.
> 
> How much snow?
> 
> This storm would not be much of a deal later in November and into the winter of course, but it is still October..
> 
> North Bay, Ont....tr-2 cm
> Toronto, Ont......no accumulation, but some snow in the air.
> Pembroke, Ont.....2-5 cm
> Ottawa, Ont...tr-2 cm
> Peterborough, Ont......nothing to a trace.
> Cornwall, Ont....tr-1 cm
> Montreal, Que.....tr-2 cm
> Granby, Que.....1-3 cm
> Sherbrooke, Que....2-4 cm
> Trois Rivieres, Que.....2-4 cm
> La Mauricie NP, Que.....4-8 cm
> Quebec City.....1-3 cm
> High elevations of southeast Quebec.....5-10 cm
> northern New Brunswick.....2-4 cm
> 
> *The pattern next week looks quite active across the Northeast U.S. and eastern Canada with below-normal temperatures and above-normal precipitation. Also, expect a major storm, but too early to comment on rain/snow lines.*


Cheers


----------



## Daner

He said That I thinks that we will have snow In Oct....He watches the worms and spiders and the trees all that crazy farmer stuff, LOL. but also this ole crusty friend of mine played hockey for the Montreal Canadians...And the New York Rangers...He's now 75 yrs old and His Cows are His life...But this guy has some very Interesting stories about the weather...and he's normally pretty close

D


----------



## Daner

*It's Close*

Snowed In Sudbury all night last night...It may be a early winterpayup


----------



## Daner

*I Saw Flurries*

Just for the record...I ran Into Flurries here and there today...Can we say Cant Waitwesport:bluebounc

Anyone else see the Flurries...Its only +4 cel here now


----------



## schrader

Been snowing all day in Collingwood, nothing staying on the ground. It's way to early for this, need at least two more weeks for fall clean ups yet.
Corey


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Just got in from mowing. Stopped at duke, parking lot LITTERED with snoway blades. Mine should be at my dealer Friday and Installed hopefully Monday. Went to ford, apparently my transmission is decimated. They quoted $4200 for a rebuilt (list at $4900) and then install ($600) and tax was about $5500 ish total :O. Im having it rebuilt with some after market stuff at Mr Transmission for $3100. The guy has a good reputation so I hope it goes well. Also had some injectors replaced before warranty goes out. so I'm hoping I should be good to go for winter!

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Been flurrying all day, and heavy at times up here too today. Nothing sticking of course, but thermo says zero, and should hit -4 overnight...lawns are gonna be frozen stiff in the morning.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Okay, let me take that back...its sticking now-all white.


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;611176 said:


> Just got in from mowing. Stopped at duke, parking lot LITTERED with snoway blades. Mine should be at my dealer Friday and Installed hopefully Monday. Went to ford, apparently my transmission is decimated. They quoted $4200 for a rebuilt (list at $4900) and then install ($600) and tax was about $5500 ish total :O. Im having it rebuilt with some after market stuff at Mr Transmission for $3100. The guy has a good reputation so I hope it goes well. Also had some injectors replaced before warranty goes out. so I'm hoping I should be good to go for winter!
> 
> Cheers
> Jeff


Ford wouldn't warranty your tranny.:crying:


----------



## musclecarboy

Snowing like a ba$tard in Richmond Hill... sticking quite a bit too.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

JD Dave;611201 said:


> Ford wouldn't warranty your tranny.:crying:


I wish, not with 153,000 km tho lol. Glad the injectors were warrenteed, thats a nice $2000 freebie.


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;611221 said:


> I wish, not with 153,000 km tho lol. Glad the injectors were warrenteed, thats a nice $2000 freebie.


They had to do all the injectors on my 02 and it was like 5k, thank god it was still under warranty.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

JD Dave;611225 said:


> They had to do all the injectors on my 02 and it was like 5k, thank god it was still under warranty.


Yea I think mine was only one bank, and really only because they hooked me up, before my warentee is out. Prob would have gotten a new turbo if it would have been driveable  lol

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## cet

A couple of pics from today of my back deck,


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Did you salt?


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;611428 said:


> A couple of pics from today of my back deck,


Same situation here


----------



## JD Dave

cet;611428 said:


> A couple of pics from today of my back deck,


I think you get so much snow because you love it more then the rest of us.


----------



## DeVries

Jeff I'm not sure how old your truck is but I had a 2000 F-250 extended cab diesel just like yours and cooked the tranny last winter. Truck had almost 200,000 kms. 
Tranny repair shop said that they cook themselves because where the cooler is located it gets plugged and over heats the oil. They did the tranny and installed the new cooler infront of the rad. They gave me a 2 year 25,000 km warrenty with it.

Let's hope that the snow norht of toronto and parts north is only a tease.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;611488 said:


> I think you get so much snow because you love it more then the rest of us.


I can't wait to get started again, I think I was going through withdrawl all summer.

I didn't salt, the salters are still hanging at the side of the shop.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hopefully it is gone by morning. That picture scares me! Too soon.


----------



## Neige

Hey Cet that looks looks like 2 inches. Not yet ready for that.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

So got my GPS tracking all ordered up. Can't wait to get that installed. Also got my truck towed to the tranny shop, should be back Friday, not soon enough!

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We just had the Tremble units installed... radio feedback every 4 mins...


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I got Fleet Complete vua telus (same thing as pinpoint but not resold). No setup and $50 a month for record every 2 minutes and transmit every 6. Will do everything I need it to do. 

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## STRONGARM

Jeff, 
call me on thurs if you get a chance


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

STRONGARM;612501 said:


> Jeff,
> call me on thurs if you get a chance


Will do,

Cheers


----------



## Daner

*Rain Snow Mix*

Theres talk going around town,That we may be getting some wet snow Mon,Tues and Wed.

I rigged up my 02 Dodge today with the Western V and the rear back plow...Just wanted to make sure everything was working ...then layed a good coat of wax on the ole gurl...tommorow I will do the glass and clean the cab up...then shes good for the winter


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Getting my plow put on Wednesday. Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Got the new tranny, seems much better now, just need the airbags, hubs and safety all done and it will be good to go!


----------



## heather lawn spray

Waterloo Region they've down graded to wet flurries. Bobcat, 2 salters and a truck & plow are RTG (ready to go)


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Its mostly for the snow squal areas, it isn't a major system or anything I don't think.


----------



## DeVries

Weather network is calling for 80-100 km per hour winds. Lake effect snow is possible once the cold front hits for southern ontario due to the warmer than usual lake erie and lake huron.

I'm way behind the 8 ball if this is a plowable event. Only got one truck set up and plows have been pulled out of storage. Salters are still in storage. No salt till next week

Ground is still warm though. It'll melt on contact. Just so much stuff going on now, snow has not been a priority yet.


----------



## Triple L

heather lawn spray;615062 said:


> Waterloo Region they've down graded to wet flurries. Bobcat, 2 salters and a truck & plow are RTG (ready to go)


Holy buddy... Man, I dont got nothing ready yet! Still down at the GIE show, Hope we dont get anything...we were talking about how were gonna put the truck in neutral tomarrow and set up a wind sail to push us home  what a bunch of 's hay


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Danner, thought the plows would of been long gone by now. At least we haven't herd of any white stuff down here as of yet. Still working on the trucks and getting them ready. Still NO plow on the 06. In a pinch could have two truck up and running in a matter of hours.

Any one up north running any liquid deicers. Thinking of setting up a 300 gal salt brine one in the
old W350 dump.

DAFF


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;615170 said:


> Holy buddy... Man, I dont got nothing ready yet! Still down at the GIE show, Hope we dont get anything...we were talking about how were gonna put the truck in neutral tomarrow and set up a wind sail to push us home  what a bunch of 's hay


Take it easy Chad, as DeVries says it will be a 'melt on contact . . all melt by 3pm' snow fall. But it is a warning shot. Heck we still don't have eveybody signed up yet, a few corporate hold outs and "yeah the papers are in my office here somewhere'


----------



## heather lawn spray

DAFFMOBILEWASH;615177 said:


> Danner, thought the plows would of been long gone by now. At least we haven't herd of any white stuff down here as of yet. Still working on the trucks and getting them ready. Still NO plow on the 06. In a pinch could have two truck up and running in a matter of hours.
> 
> Any one up north running any liquid deicers. Thinking of setting up a 300 gal salt brine one in the
> old W350 dump.
> 
> DAFF


We are soon to have a lot of obsolete spraying gear (thank-you Mr McGuinty:realmad so a conversion could be a useful idea. Let us know if you go forward with it


----------



## RenegadeX

Neige;611864 said:


> Hey Cet that looks looks like 2 inches. Not yet ready for that.


I'm not too far away from there.. measured last Tuesday's snow on my patio table that evening with a ruler.. it was just over 6 inches deep. Glass was cold, so snow settled.
- on deck: 2-2.5", wood must have been warmer than glass
- on driveway: 0", except for 2-3" on a few scattered leaves

Still had 3" on the table at 6PM the next night..

fingers crossed for this week! I love snow!

tymusic


----------



## ff1221

That's to much snow for me this early. Got the new plow on Friday, but i'm not putting the blower on the tractor until there is 3" stuck to the road. It won't likely hang on here until december, the lake keeps it pretty warm here till then.


----------



## musclecarboy

RenegadeX, where are you from?


----------



## Daner

]


DAFFMOBILEWASH;615177 said:


> Danner, thought the plows would of been long gone by now. At least we haven't herd of any white stuff down here as of yet. Still working on the trucks and getting them ready. Still NO plow on the 06. In a pinch could have two truck up and running in a matter of hours.
> 
> Any one up north running any liquid deicers. Thinking of setting up a 300 gal salt brine one in the
> old W350 dump.
> 
> DAFF


Hey there Daff...I still have the plows...there rigged to the 02 Cummins and ready to rock for another year...I may just keep that truck set up that way...But I do have my 3500 Laramie fully loaded for sale 8' box on It...very nice truck hardly any miles on It mainly used to take the race car to the track.

Raining here now...so Its time to hang out In the shop with the dogs and fire up the ole wood stove....maybe a cold one or 2


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Why are you selling the 05??? If Dodge and GM merge you can say goodbye to the Ram. I wanted to put a Mega V on the 06, but I am leary of such a rush to produce the blades. Now I am leaning towards a older V or ????


----------



## Daner

DAFFMOBILEWASH;615593 said:


> Why are you selling the 05??? If Dodge and GM merge you can say goodbye to the Ram. I wanted to put a Mega V on the 06, but I am leary of such a rush to produce the blades. Now I am leaning towards a older V or ????


 It Will then be called the Gam...Instead of the Ram...I'm selling It because the race car Is going and I wont need It any more...This truck would hold the new revolution with no problem It will also take a full size salter...Or you can just cruse In It and pick up the babesxysport By the way nice 06 you have there


----------



## Triple L

Daner "Or you can just cruse In It and pick up the babesxysport"
I dont think babes like boys that need training wheels on thier trucks  what else do they need helpers for.............jokes, sounds like a nice truck


----------



## Triple L

Heather "yeah the papers are in my office here somewhere" No worries man! hay if you dont mind, would you like to "loose" those papers.... or maby let them fall off the back of the truck lol


----------



## Daner

*Hail and snow*

We just had a blast of wet snow fly through here...before that we had some hail...anyone ellse see anything?....oh well time to throw a log on the ole fire and kick back

D


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;615825 said:


> We just had a blast of wet snow fly through here...before that we had some hail...anyone ellse see anything?....oh well time to throw a log on the ole fire and kick back
> 
> D


same here small cell went through hail wet snow lasted about 20 minutes


----------



## RenegadeX

musclecarboy;615472 said:


> RenegadeX, where are you from?


----------



## ff1221

Took the wife and kids for a drive yesterday, and found some nasty pea sized hail, and wet snow. It was all mixed up with thunder and lightning, and piled a couple of inches up in about 5 minutes, some seriously strange weather. The forecast doesn't sound great for this afternoon or tomorrow, I guess we'll wait it out.


----------



## musclecarboy

RenegadeX;616228 said:


>


Right on, I'm in Aurora all time. The guy I work for has his shop near Yonge/Wellington. I'm doing a hardscape job at Bath/Wellinton next weekend.


----------



## Daner

*Love Is In The Air*

Look at this our first lake efect for this winterwesportpayup

http://www.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=ej&traveler=0&article=0


----------



## Daner

*Time to close the big Barn Doors*

It's all around us...You never know ...It could shift one way or another

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne...e=WWCAON0063&warningdisplay=ec&warningtype=sw


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I hope not, no plow till Wednesday. And dukes botched up the deliveries, so my mount is some where between here and snoway. They better have it by wednesday!


----------



## Triple L

wow that sucks Jeff! aparantly buddy got my plow on friday and is assembing it now, so hopefully should have her all ready to go this week! Hopefully there aint any parts missing.... aint too much lawn maintenance going on this week.....Anyone interested in my dump trailer?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I just watched it... man, I am glad I am not in the east. That is crazy. Didn't this happen last year in Buffalo?


----------



## snowplowchick

I'm glad our contracts don't start until Nov 15th. Phew. Not. Ready. Yet. LOL


----------



## creativedesigns

Damm!!! Not ready yet for snow in Ottawa :crying: 15cm to come.... Why cant this freak storm head its way to Caledon!!  Apparently theres lots of JD tractors up there
but I wont mention any names! lol :waving:


----------



## heather lawn spray

creativedesigns;617945 said:


> Damm!!! Not ready yet for snow in Ottawa :crying: 15cm to come.... Why cant this freak storm head its way to Caledon!!  Apparently theres lots of JD tractors up there
> but I wont mention any names! lol :waving:


Gonna be takin' the daughter home to Ottawa next week. Need a truck, Bobcat and a couple of operators?


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;617945 said:


> Damm!!! Not ready yet for snow in Ottawa :crying: 15cm to come.... Why cant this freak storm head its way to Caledon!!  Apparently theres lots of JD tractors up there
> but I wont mention any names! lol :waving:


We're not ready either, you can have the snow, we're ready to salt tonight if need be but not plowing.


----------



## Daner

I tell yaa... I just came In from a run on the quad...and wow Its nippy out there.

There's definitely a change In the air.


----------



## Daner

o o I see some Flakes


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;618133 said:


> o o I see some Flakes


You can keep them. LOL


----------



## Neige

Were dodging this one, lots and lots of rain. Like that they are talking snow north of us, had over 78 calls today. Filling up very nicely.


----------



## jayman3

It is snowing now the windshield on the truck is white now,man I am not ready for this one.:realmad:


----------



## heather lawn spray

jayman3;618199 said:


> It is snowing now the windshield on the truck is white now,man I am not ready for this one.:realmad:


Good luck and good huntin'

We'll all be thinking about you guys up north, as we panic and get our own ready to go


----------



## heather lawn spray

warnings posted all around southern Ontario check your area


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;618182 said:


> Were dodging this one, lots and lots of rain. Like that they are talking snow north of us, had over 78 calls today. Filling up very nicely.


The early snow makes people hurry up.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

heather lawn spray;618418 said:


> warnings posted all around southern Ontario check your area


I think im going to luck out being in the dry slot. Heres the warning right next to me, about 30 km away



> Warnings
> Woodstock - Tillsonburg - Oxford County
> 3:22 PM EDT Tuesday 28 October 2008
> Snowsquall warning for
> Woodstock - Tillsonburg - Oxford County issued
> 
> Significant snow squall event setting up for tonight and Wednesday.
> 
> This is a warning that snowsqualls are imminent or occurring in these regions. Monitor weather conditions..Listen for updated statements.
> 
> Although Halloween is still three days away..Some frightening weather is beginning to appear already.
> 
> An east coast storm is intensifying as its centre heads from western Massachusetts to just east of Montréal this evening. Periods of rain will change to snow heavy at times this evening over eastern Ontario. Snowfall amounts of 10 to 15 centimetres are expected in this district before it eases off somewhat later tonight then tapers to a few flurries on Wednesday.
> 
> Strong northwest winds of 50 gusting up to 70 km/h tonight in combination with the snow will create hazardous driving conditions due to snow and blowing snow with low visibilities especially when the mercury edges just below the freezing mark. Also any residual leaves left on trees may create additional concerns of snow-laden limbs affecting power lines.
> 
> Farther west..Strong cold northwest winds blowing over the relatively warm waters of the Great Lakes will set up significant snow squalls. Scattered wet flurries or showers are currently falling to the Lee of Georgian Bay and Lake Huron this afternoon but will intensify this evening and gradually change to snow away from the shorelines. Showers will linger near the shorelines.
> 
> Two main bands will set up. One will stretch from near Grand Bend to London and St Thomas. The other will come ashore from Georgian Bay near Wasaga Beach and affect communities southeast to Newmarket.
> 
> Snowfall amounts in the squalls will locally reach 15 centimetres tonight with additional similar accumulations possible on Wednesday. Amounts may be somewhat less in the Newmarket area..Closer to 10 cm tonight and 5 on Wednesday.
> 
> Strong northwest winds of 30 gusting 50 km/h will cause local whiteout conditions in squalls. As a result driving conditions will become quite hazardous due to very low visibilities and icy roads.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

745 on Wed October 29th and its SNOWING!!!!!! I jealous of you snow belt guys. Its also cold enough to stick, my truck is almost covered.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Waterloo region

2 cm snow on the grass, stuck to the vehicles

Pavement areas cold and dry


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Woke up this morning to a light dusting (not as much as I expected to wake up to)-roads have been salted. parking lots are frozen. Could have squeezed in a salting up here for sure. But since we dont play in snow up here-i'm putting another one in the fire and work on something in the shop.


----------



## Triple L

soooo much for the fall clean-ups today!!!! right on 

Atleast the 14 day trend isnt looking soo bad, warm right back up for us to do all our work then a slow cool down to get us ready..... Altho I bet we could all do without the rain..

Time to put the salter on thie duramaximizer today wesport


----------



## sonicblue2003

Its cold here in Windsor but no snow.. I did see a couple of cars with snow on them driving into the city this morning though.Bring it on I'm (almost )ready.


----------



## Daner

*I Love It*

Hey, there all calling now with ther signed contracts LOL...almost filled up for this year...I'm not taking any more than 100 this year...last year was way too wild.

We got no snow here last night and I still see greenxysport...Like said Its going to get nice for the rest of the week so this will give us the time we need to wrap things up

I still have 1 more clean up to do...I think there waiting for all the leaves to blow away wesport...bUt now It looks like there calling for a dusting of snow here this afternoon


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Felt some ice pelets last night on the 4 wheeler.Kids thought the snow was super!!!! My little guy (6) insisted I get his shovel out from the shed to move the white stuff in the AM. At least he is ready, for me it is a slow go getting the trucks ready this season. Better get moving and finish those projects.

Nice to see you Sonic. Are you full yet??? For we still have a few openings, time will tell.

DAFF


----------



## sonicblue2003

Hey Daff How ya been... Still waiting on a couple of stragglers but pretty much full.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Brett Andersons winter report is out, looks like an average to above average winter for ontario! Bring on the snow!

http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-...chives/2008/10/my_forecast_for_the_winter.asp

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## DeVries

Hey Jeff 

Where's the new blade?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Mounts not here till tomorow, should have it hooked up tuesday next week I hope!


----------



## Triple L

lol now its the same deal with me, no controller, but should be here today.... Myn should also be hooked up by next tues.... wtf was snoway thinking... lets ship only half of the parts needed to complete a plow....


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;620788 said:


> lol now its the same deal with me, no controller, but should be here today.... Myn should also be hooked up by next tues.... wtf was snoway thinking... lets ship only half of the parts needed to complete a plow....


Now you know why Snoway is not on my "A" list anymore


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Got my Controller and Mount today, going to be installed Monday. Mistakes happen, not really a good reason not to be on the A list, they have better support then most. Afterall they are the only one with a rep on this board! Also pulled the trigger on a magnaflo exaust, can't wait to get that installed too.


----------



## Triple L

Jeff - what did you get? 4" or 5.... cat back or turbo back.. haha man this meet is gonna be great! I want to see what sounds better, I was debating magnaflow or Banks but opted out for a 4" MBRP turbo back with cat deletes and man it sounds good! What a job installing it tho, had to drop the tranny cross member and everything to get that darn cat out. Hope its not that hard to install on a Ford, or are you gonna go the easy way out and get it installed for ya


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Im having it installed. Im getting price on Monday, probably a 4" cat back, it already has a huge down pipe the past guy put in so no need for Turbo back. Don't know if I will have it in by Saturday but will try.


----------



## Triple L

right on, I was really suprised with MBRP, I ordered factory direct and it was here in 2 days, unbelievable... Cat back should be a breeze to install yourself if you want to save a few bucks, you could probally do it in under an hour


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;621236 said:


> right on, I was really suprised with MBRP, I ordered factory direct and it was here in 2 days, unbelievable... Cat back should be a breeze to install yourself if you want to save a few bucks, you could probally do it in under an hour


Turbo back,is really down pipe back. I installed a MBRP exhaust on my truck and I really like it and it is a really easy install.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;621236 said:


> right on, I was really suprised with MBRP, I ordered factory direct and it was here in 2 days, unbelievable... Cat back should be a breeze to install yourself if you want to save a few bucks, you could probally do it in under an hour


Ya, not the end of the world to install I just don't have time. He said it would be in the $600 ish range so thats not to bad. I want him to install some extra hangers, I have this awsome habit of backing in to snow banks and moving the entire exaust forward and it causes the downpipe it chatter against the firewall. Every now and then I have to get out and hoof the pipe back so it shuts up, annoying to say the least.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Lynden-Jeff;621170 said:


> Got my Controller and Mount today, going to be installed Monday. Mistakes happen, not really a good reason not to be on the A list, they have better support then most. Afterall they are the only one with a rep on this board! Also pulled the trigger on a magnaflo exaust, can't wait to get that installed too.


If you want the rest of the story the carcass is sitting in the back of the yard . . .


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

lol lets hear it! The mega blades are alot differen't then the old blades though. Im willing to go out on a limb and say the mega blades are more heavy duty then any other truck blade you can buy.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Lynden-Jeff;621476 said:


> lol lets hear it! The mega blades are alot differen't then the old blades though. Im willing to go out on a limb and say the mega blades are more heavy duty then any other truck blade you can buy.


I'll see if I can get my act together Nov 8th

Diesel trucks on the field on honour Ford & Snoway vs Chevy & Boss at twenty paces, Youth & Enthusiasm vs Age & Experience (do I hear the theme from 'Rocky'?). Somebody bring a camera, we can sell the video and buy 2 new trucks and blades with the proceeds


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

heather lawn spray;621535 said:


> I'll see if I can get my act together Nov 8th
> 
> Diesel trucks on the field on honour Ford & Snoway vs Chevy & Boss at twenty paces, Youth & Enthusiasm vs Age & Experience (do I hear the theme from 'Rocky'?). Somebody bring a camera, we can sell the video and buy 2 new trucks and blades with the proceeds


And then theirs triple L with his Chevy and Rev lol. I have another friend who just bought a Revo, seems there will be an army of us at the meet. I have reservations booked, 10-15, no minors after 8 pm in the bar aswell.

Cheers


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

Lynden-Jeff;621476 said:


> lol lets hear it! The mega blades are alot differen't then the old blades though. Im willing to go out on a limb and say the mega blades are more heavy duty then any other truck blade you can buy.


I owned many plows including a snow-way, but now hooked on the Westerns. Jeff you ever plowed with a Frink ? I own three and still think they are the best ever made JMO


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am hoping to make it as well. I have missed all of the others!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Greenscape4u.co;621652 said:


> I owned many plows including a snow-way, but now hooked on the Westerns. Jeff you ever plowed with a Frink ? I own three and still think they are the best ever made JMO


Ive actually never seen Frink on a truck, but ive seen their pushers and they look pretty sweet. Never heard of a Frink dealer either. I was compare the megas to the western, boss, meyer, fisher etc, its just a very well built blade, to each their own though!


----------



## Daner

Triple L;621227 said:


> Jeff - what did you get? 4" or 5.... cat back or turbo back.. haha man this meet is gonna be great! I want to see what sounds better, I was debating magnaflow or Banks but opted out for a 4" MBRP turbo back with cat deletes and man it sounds good! What a job installing it tho, had to drop the tranny cross member and everything to get that darn cat out. Hope its not that hard to install on a Ford, or are you gonna go the easy way out and get it installed for ya


How bout just putin the stacks to errrrrr


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;621716 said:


> Ive actually never seen Frink on a truck, but ive seen their pushers and they look pretty sweet. Never heard of a Frink dealer either. I was compare the megas to the western, boss, meyer, fisher etc, its just a very well built blade, to each their own though!


Municipalities use to run mostly Frink, there were no dealers really you bought from the factory in Cambridge. We had a couple poly 9ft's on our trucks in the late 80's, not a bad blade but I'll take our boss's over them any day. We still have 2 14 ft Frinks that go out every storm and we bought them new in 85, so I can say they are very well built. I think Viking bought out Frink but not sure on that.


----------



## Triple L

haha frink! I got one on my ol ford, I would probally have to agree best plow ever built, Just the lift chain alone is rediculus, they have to be 3" long sections or thick steel, I think they scrape down to the pavement the best out of any plow... Only disadvantage is they move slower then turtles and that pulls down the batteries quite a bit... So when is the meet again. Next saturday?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;621793 said:


> haha frink! I got one on my ol ford, I would probally have to agree best plow ever built, Just the lift chain alone is rediculus, they have to be 3" long sections or thick steel, I think they scrape down to the pavement the best out of any plow... Only disadvantage is they move slower then turtles and that pulls down the batteries quite a bit... So when is the meet again. Next saturday?


Best, until the 1025lb revo + dp, im sure we will be peeling pavement lol. Its next sat, 5 pm, same BP as last time (Guelph line and south service rd). If anyone wants my cell/mike number incase they get lost pm me). Hope you make it out, ive booked for 10-15!

Cheers


----------



## heather lawn spray

Lynden-Jeff;621647 said:


> And then theirs triple L with his Chevy and Rev lol. I have another friend who just bought a Revo, seems there will be an army of us at the meet. I have reservations booked, 10-15, no minors after 8 pm in the bar aswell.
> 
> Cheers


We'll let Chad sit in the middle with his revolution facing towards me and the back of his chevy towards you and we'll get to buy 3 new truck and plows


----------



## heather lawn spray

JD Dave;621739 said:


> Municipalities use to run mostly Frink, there were no dealers really you bought from the factory in Cambridge. We had a couple poly 9ft's on our trucks in the late 80's, not a bad blade but I'll take our boss's over them any day. We still have 2 14 ft Frinks that go out every storm and we bought them new in 85, so I can say they are very well built. I think Viking bought out Frink but not sure on that.


That's the last I heard of what happened to Frink
We had 2 Frink 8 footer's on our 2 '84 F250 6.9 L diesel Fords. Talk about LOW tech. Looked like it was built in a high school shop class. As Dave said we could get parts down the street and around the corner


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

I bought my last Frink in 2000 a 9' for my 1 ton dually and they shortened the stroke on the angle cylinders , very quick.


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

heather lawn spray;621860 said:


> That's the last I heard of what happened to Frink
> We had 2 Frink 8 footer's on our 2 '84 F250 6.9 L diesel Fords. Talk about LOW tech. Looked like it was built in a high school shop class. As Dave said we could get parts down the street and around the corner


high school shop class ? you're kidding right ? Swiss Hills bought it out in the late 90's and perfected it and then sold it to some donkey who let it go never to be heard of again !


----------



## heather lawn spray

Every thing Swiss Hills touches turns to goldpayup


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

yes Harry has a habit of it !! LOL ..... I'm still on the fence what to do with the new truck , any suggestions boys ?? 2008 GMC C5500 4X4 ....


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Greenscape4u.co;621870 said:


> yes Harry has a habit of it !! LOL ..... I'm still on the fence what to do with the new truck , any suggestions boys ?? 2008 GMC C5500 4X4 ....


Your favorite


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

i'm going to have to have a look at this new Snow-way before i totally commit to Western ..... Who has one on in our area , Kitchener ??


----------



## Triple L

yours truly, on tuesday


----------



## Triple L

Daner;621725 said:


> How bout just putin the stacks to errrrrr


hahahahah, thats rediculus!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Greenscape4u.co;621928 said:


> i'm going to have to have a look at this new Snow-way before i totally commit to Western ..... Who has one on in our area , Kitchener ??


Triple L! There should also be 1-4 at the meet.

Cheers


----------



## Daner

Hope theres some snow..... Boston Pizza will get there lot done for free..... LOL


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

lol ya, knowing our luck it will snow. Also if everyone could park against the BACK of the rear parking lot, we had a dilly of a time getting out last time. I will be the first there so just try and park in a row beside me, I remember last time A-Man got totally jipped and had to park at the end of the one row, what a magic trick he did getting out with his Vblade on lol.

Cheers


----------



## Triple L

plus it'll make a pretty *****in picture. Hay lets start a competition here on plowsite, which area around north america (on this weather discussion thread) has the coolest plow trucks put together all in one place.... South western Ontario all the way tymusic


----------



## Daner

*Weather Watch Gadgets*

How are we all watching/Monitoring the weather this year??

Any one using accuweathers premium deal 
Or weather right to your cell phone
Or just the reg radars and environment can forecasts

I use to use my own weather station...but It was too hard on the batteries

Let the year of 2008-09 weather Guessing begin:waving:


----------



## cet

I wonder which tractor and pusher JD Dave is going to bring? If there isn't room I'm sure he could make some.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;622557 said:


> I wonder which tractor and pusher JD Dave is going to bring? If there isn't room I'm sure he could make some.


I will be bladeless, but you cam bring your spanking new Western V you bought yesterday.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;622559 said:


> I will be bladeless, but you cam bring your spanking new Western V you bought yesterday.


So you went with another MVP Chris? Red truck, red blade....wow that thing will look incredible! Get some pics up


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Daner;622452 said:


> How are we all watching/Monitoring the weather this year??
> 
> Any one using accuweathers premium deal
> Or weather right to your cell phone
> Or just the reg radars and environment can forecasts
> 
> I use to use my own weather station...but It was too hard on the batteries
> 
> Let the year of 2008-09 weather Guessing begin:waving:


I use free accuweather and enviro canada along with NOAA radar and GFS and NAM models which im still trying to learn how to read lol.

Cheers


----------



## Triple L

Any one need a set of Power, Heated, Telescoping towing mirrors for an 04-07 silverado.....

Best offer


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

Hold on to them Triple L ! there worth gold !! I know by experience ....


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;622701 said:


> Any one need a set of Power, Heated, Telescoping towing mirrors for an 04-07 silverado.....
> 
> Best offer


Put them on Ebay, they are worth gold.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;622701 said:


> Any one need a set of Power, Heated, Telescoping towing mirrors for an 04-07 silverado.....
> 
> Best offer


Did you get the scoops or the extensions for your mega blade?


----------



## Triple L

u betcha buddy, broke down and picked up the biggest ones, 9" i think, making it a total of 11' 4" Think im only gonna put them on when I need them tho, stupid things weigh quite a bit....Hows about you Jeff or Dave?


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;622849 said:


> u betcha buddy, broke down and picked up the biggest ones, 9" i think, making it a total of 11' 4" Think im only gonna put them on when I need them tho, stupid things weigh quite a bit....Hows about you Jeff or Dave?


I just bought curb protectors because we use it for cleanups alot.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;622452 said:


> How are we all watching/Monitoring the weather this year??
> 
> Any one using accuweathers premium deal
> Or weather right to your cell phone
> Or just the reg radars and environment can forecasts
> 
> I use to use my own weather station...but It was too hard on the batteries
> 
> Let the year of 2008-09 weather Guessing begin:waving:


I've always liked Kitchener Waterloo Amateur Radio club site which has:

Environ
Weather Net
US radar
Michigan radar
&
Automated reporting station from Uof W Geography Dept

Cook evey thing together and salt to taste


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;622849 said:


> u betcha buddy, broke down and picked up the biggest ones, 9" i think, making it a total of 11' 4" Think im only gonna put them on when I need them tho, stupid things weigh quite a bit....Hows about you Jeff or Dave?


9" Straight extensions. The 9" Scoops had a very small scoop to it, and for $200 more, if I need more scoop ill adjust with the hydro wings. Im going to try and run them all the time, as I do frequent during the storm passes, so the faster I can get snow moved at 3-4-5" the better. Are you for sure comin out sat? Any word on A-man?

Cheers


----------



## Triple L

u can bet ill be there! i hope a man willcome to. i havent seen him around in a while. i hope this will post. got a new htc touch phone from telus and thats what iam using now! now i can check plowsite from where ever i am lol


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;623278 said:


> u can bet ill be there! i hope a man willcome to. i havent seen him around in a while. i hope this will post. got a new htc touch phone from telus and thats what iam using now! now i can check plowsite from where ever i am lol


Those PDA's drive me nuts lol, I already got 3 mike phones I dont really need another bill. My friend went in to telus to get an HTC and ended up getting a black berry, not sure why but I think the HTC looks nice.

Im off to get my plow installed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daner

Lynden-Jeff;
Im off to get my plow installed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE said:


> Great News Jeff...Get some pics up when you get back
> 
> Daner


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Here she is, more pics tomorow. Took along time to install, but boy is she sweet. Airbags go in tomorow, it didn't sink the suspensions as much as I thought, but I would recommend air bags for ANY front end, as it is a heavy arse plow.




































Cheers
Jef


----------



## heather lawn spray

. . . and it even matches the truck


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Is there any complaints about the blade as of yet??? Waiting for a confirmation on a large job before I 100% comit. Looking at a Mega V and want to pick it up before the exchange rate goes up again. But I am being leary for the sake of cash and common sense. 

Down here in Windsor the financial future looks bad for lots of companies. Not quite sure of what to expect this season. In fact I was on the hook for almost 25K from last season for deadbeats and companies which went bankrupt. Taking that kind of hit leaves a sour taste for the 2008-2009 season.

Blades look great and the fit and finish look to notch. Hows the controler and the speed??


----------



## schuitb

*Looks good*

Hey Jeff, looks good.. your going to bring the plow to the meet on Saturday right?? 
Not sure yet if my Mega V will be installed by then though..

Where are your wings??


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

No Complaints as of yet. Speed is good, up is a little slow but I think thats because im doing it while the truck is idling/off. Wing speed is amazing, will get vids tomorow. Little bit of rubbing on one of the wing guides, but I dont think its any big deal, just breakin. Will get vids tomorow in the light with pics of the airbags etc. 

Cheers


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

schuitb;624217 said:


> Hey Jeff, looks good.. your going to bring the plow to the meet on Saturday right??
> Not sure yet if my Mega V will be installed by then though..
> 
> Where are your wings??


Yep it will be at the meet, getting my exaust installed that morning lol. Wings are on order, apparently your plow and my wings will be in late this week.


----------



## Triple L

looks good! just like myn! complaints yes, im pissed that they dont even include a snow foil deflector!!! expecially on a plow this expensive and i didnt even see it as an option. also no skid shoes! i plow alot of gravl lots and they come in handy! lol warranty is void if you take them off on an arctic and snowway dosent even include them..... pics of a mega on a chevy to come today!!!


----------



## heather lawn spray

We're waaaaaaitng


----------



## JD Dave

Plow looks good Jeff, can't wait to see it in the daylight.


----------



## tls22

Hi...had to go threw customs to post in here!tymusic


----------



## Triple L

tls22;624376 said:


> Hi...had to go threw customs to post in here!tymusic


hahaha, there a bunch of pricks hay!


----------



## JD Dave

tls22;624376 said:


> Hi...had to go threw customs to post in here!tymusic


They should have sent you back to Jersey.


----------



## tls22

Triple L;624383 said:


> hahaha, there a bunch of pricks hay!





JD Dave;624385 said:


> They should have sent you back to Jersey.


Lol...I just cross the boarder for some Canadian bacon and to drive a JD tractor!


----------



## JD Dave

tls22;624391 said:


> Lol...I just cross the boarder for some Canadian bacon and to drive a JD tractor!


Maybe for some Canadian ladies, once you go Canadian you can't go back.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Then they call you 'landed immigrants'


----------



## MuskokaDon

This was Oct 23rd in Bracebridge, On.... first snowfall


----------



## heather lawn spray

How deep was it?


----------



## MuskokaDon

3" at most, but it was nice to see!!! lol 18deg here right now!


----------



## musclecarboy

MuskokaDon;624591 said:


> 3" at most, but it was nice to see!!! lol 18deg here right now!


Oh the memories of Fraserberg Road. My aunt's cottage is at the end of the road on Leech Lake.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Hey,

Got some new pics. Here they be:


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

And some more:


----------



## ff1221

Looks good Jeff, my Blizzard doesn't look quite as impressive, but I'll post some pics shortly. Are the wings on the Sno-Way hydraulic? I like the down pressure option, should make cleaning the hard pack a lot easier.

Mike


----------



## Daner

Looks great on your truck Jeff...There might be some snow rolling In next week...and you can maybe give It Runwesport

D


----------



## ff1221

You can sure tell around here when the weather is great, nobody has timeto stop and talk,and all thoughts of pushing snow are put on the back burner. Talk to everyone when the weather goes for a crap.


----------



## Daner

Jeff you must have the air bags In...That truck looks like It holding that big plow just fine

D


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Nope no air bags in those pics, got pics of the air bags we installed last night tho, will post em up when I get back from my landscape ontario meeting.

Cheers


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Plow meet tonight!

5 pm or later at Boston pizza

3120 South Service Road, at Guelph Line

Map: http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...ton&state=ON&zipcode=L7N&country=CA&geodiff=1

See everyone there!


----------



## Triple L

gonna try and piece my truck together today.... grand unvailing hahahah


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

Hey Guys, we might pay everyone a visit tonight is everyone bringing plow trucks ? just got the Western installed yesterday.


----------



## cet

Great looking set-up.

That is a long box on a real short wheelbase. It must turn really tight.

I am bring a plow truck but no plow.


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

TY , yes it turns on a dime ! still need a salter though. I want hydraulics and I know I want a tailgate replacement but cant find much feedback on here with brands and such. Is there a difference between "under tailgate" and "replacement tailgate" styles ?


----------



## cet

I had an undertailgate for 1 year and hated it. I would consider a tailgate replacement though. My first choice would be a V box with Hydraulics.

The problem I had with my undertailgate was the spinner would hit the ground before the box was all the way up. After a few discussions on here I know what my problem was. The pivot point for my box was not a the very back of the box. It was set in 1'. Therefore as you raised the box the back of the box would actually go lower. My other problem was I had a single cylinder, up only and gravity down. When too much material slid to the back the box would not want to lower. 

Looking at your picture, it looks like the box is longer then the frame so I bet your pivot point is also inside the box. Is your box a Del?

Swenson makes a good salter and I am sure there are a few more. Maybe we will see you tonight.

I can see in one of the pictures that your box is Twin Equipment.


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

I really like the idea of maximizing weight while still having payload capacity when not salting.

What truck was your salter on ? My box was manufactured by Twin Equipment and they are proposing a Henderson under tailgate model. Pivot point of my box appears to be directly at the back so I figure with replacement gate would keep most weight ahead of the pivot pint helping to bring it down. Mine too is the power up gravity down.

The obvious question here ........ how do you get the box to come down ?


----------



## cet

To get the box down if you were by yourself you had to shovel some of the material up into the box or if there were 2 of you one person walked up to the top of the box while the other guy pushed the down button.

My salter was on a 3500HD. With the replacement salter less material will be behind the tailgate so that will help.

You will be surprised at how far up you have to have your box to get the material to slide and you will also have to cormer slow because the box will rock back and forth.


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

lol .... I now have a picture of myself hanging off the front headboard of my truck in a futile attempt to salt the last parking lot !! not a nice picture ..... : ) 

Just looking at Swenson now , I like what I see with their replacement model. How often do you have to raise the box when salting ? looks like this model may hold half a yard so probably between lots would have to raise and re-fill ? Just want to do this right , spent a lot of $$ outfitting this rig and would be a shame to not have the perfect set up. 

Thanks for your input cet ! Cheers


----------



## cet

I think you will need to drive around with the box up atleast 1/2 way. Between all the bumps and pot holes the salt will slide to the back. When I bought mine I thought it was going to be the best salter I ever owned. I am still not sold on one. There is nothing better then a V box. I know vision is bad and the weight of the salter is an issue. Usually you have so much salt in the box you can't see over it when using a tailgate salter. The salt does not like to slide to the back so the box needs to be up.

A tailgate model is much cheaper then a V box. You can still use your box with a tailgate salter. A tailgate salter is much lighter. Downside is it doesn't salt as well or as fast as a V box.

I know I would love to have a truck like yours. I have 2 of the MVP Plus with wings and they are great. Where did you buy yours?


----------



## JD Dave

I agree with CET not a big fan of UTS. A guy that does a large property across from one of mine had a brand new tailgate salter the first storm, about 5 storms later I noticed he had a V Box. I've also noticed alot of other guys switch back to V Boxes also. ANother good thing with a VB is you can put screens on top to keep the lumps out.


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

only problem for me is that my skid steere assists us in plowing and when we return to the yard all we have is a compact tractor with bucket to reload and it barely reaches my 1 ton with V box , dont think it will reach up into the 5500 with a box salter ? I have heard that the tailgate replacements are much better than the under tailgates. Its tough , spent a lot of dough and want the most efficient combination. 

I think the hydraulics with auger would break up any clumps ? my salt is covered anyway. The fact the box is aluminum would tat help the salt to slide ? Thanks for your input guys always appreciated !


----------



## JD Dave

Greenscape4u.co;629667 said:


> only problem for me is that my skid steere assists us in plowing and when we return to the yard all we have is a compact tractor with bucket to reload and it barely reaches my 1 ton with V box , dont think it will reach up into the 5500 with a box salter ? I have heard that the tailgate replacements are much better than the under tailgates. Its tough , spent a lot of dough and want the most efficient combination.
> 
> I think the hydraulics with auger would break up any clumps ? my salt is covered anyway. The fact the box is aluminum would tat help the salt to slide ? Thanks for your input guys always appreciated !


Yes it will help the salt slide and the auger will break up the clumps somewhat. If the clumps do block the auger make sure you shut it off before removing, had a neighbour lose his arm in one. I think with your loader arrangements you might as well go with UTS.


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

Ouch, yea I had a guy almost lose a finger trying to unclog a blower with it running. No matter how much we train people accidents happen ! JD , your salter appears to have an off center spinner too , does that effect how you salt a roadway ? I would think I'm going to have to hug the passenger curb side to salt the condo roads to salt the middle or a non issue ? 

Bring on the snow eh ! looks like after next week we'll be able try all this new stuff out.


----------



## tls22

Greenscape4u.co;628654 said:


> Hey Guys, we might pay everyone a visit tonight is everyone bringing plow trucks ? just got the Western installed yesterday.


That looks great!:salute: Should have made it a thread, not everyone likes crossing boarder!tymusic


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

yea border crossing can be a pain eh ! I wonder if anything will change with the new Sheriff ?? lol ....


----------



## JD Dave

Greenscape4u.co;629689 said:


> Ouch, yea I had a guy almost lose a finger trying to unclog a blower with it running. No matter how much we train people accidents happen ! JD , your salter appears to have an off center spinner too , does that effect how you salt a roadway ? I would think I'm going to have to hug the passenger curb side to salt the condo roads to salt the middle or a non issue ?
> 
> Bring on the snow eh ! looks like after next week we'll be able try all this new stuff out.


I can spread right under the truck if I really want and I can also spread sidewalks very well. It will take you some to get use to the rear spread because it's hard to see where mine is in front of the wheels.


----------



## Triple L

ic snow.... man does the 14 day ever drop off next weekend!!! yikes


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;630655 said:


> ic snow.... man does the 14 day ever drop off next weekend!!! yikes


You find who stole your bumper yet? LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;630658 said:


> You find who stole your bumper yet? LOL


LOL I heard about that. That rev is a MONSTER plow though.


----------



## Triple L

LOL negative! she's still  in the shop , maby one of these days she'll find her way back home on the ol duramax

Greenscape, maby one of these days well run into each other and i can check out your new truck and you can have a look at my mega blade....... Your new trucks lookin good by the way


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

sure , lets wait until the salter goes on next week though ! 

I'm P.O'd !! my lead walks guy just called got a new job better money ..... this happens every fall cant keep everyone busy right now and they start to look ! anyone know of a responsible individual that has a clean driving record willing to work on call ?


----------



## cet

Which type of salter did you decide on? Where are you getting it?


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

Hey Cet , its a "Bonnell" tailgate replacement and I'm having Mike at Twin Equipment install it and all the plumbing. Apparently its a two day process ? hope to have it before the real snow hits ! Are you already ?


----------



## cet

We have dealt with Bonnell. We used to be able to buy direct but then we set one of the local companies up with them and now we can't buy without going through them and they don't want to buy from them anymore. What a mess that is.

I think the replacement has 2 augers, it should work well for you.

I have 1 salter to mount. I am playing with fire right now. I should be done by Thursday.


----------



## cet

Looks like we might be working pretty soon.


----------



## Daner

--Snow showers will be widespread over and downwind of the Great Lakes much of early next week. There will be some locally heavier squalls, but it does not look like a classic lake-effect snow event as 
there will be a lot of wind shear through the period.

Yes looks like the temps are going to fall off as well ...I'm ready any time


----------



## JD Dave

cet;634783 said:


> Looks like we might be working pretty soon.


Who's this we, does this mean I can call when it's snowing and not wake you up this year.


----------



## cet

So many people phoned and woke me last year I felt I might as well go and work.wesport


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;634783 said:


> Looks like we might be working pretty soon.


Figures my contract starts on the 15th and we get snow within days:angry:


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Looks like a bigish size storm for next weekend and rain up until then. I guess all non completed fall cleanups are going to wait!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Can't wait for the pencil pushers to stop working and get the pens out to sign on the dotted line. Seems everyone is trying to save a buck this season and the lowballers are in out full force. WAY to many people out of work in this region and slaping a blade on thier 1500 series truck. Hopefully it snows like mad and all the lowballers loose thier shirt in salt!!!!

No I'm not mad but when you get beat on a bid by 60% and you bid low, makes you wonder how they come up with prices.


----------



## Triple L

True that, way too many trucks that should be on a full retirement plan driving around with a nig rig plows.... o well, the strong will survive


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;635240 said:


> True that, way too many trucks that should be on a full retirement plan driving around with a nig rig plows.... o well, the strong will survive


Chad, are you dissing our '96? It's not nice to talk about Granma that way. She's a good old biddy but slightly senile!

Drivers man your snowplows. Here it comespayup


----------



## heather lawn spray

Greenscape4u.co;631087 said:


> sure , lets wait until the salter goes on next week though !
> 
> I'm P.O'd !! my lead walks guy just called got a new job better money ..... this happens every fall cant keep everyone busy right now and they start to look ! anyone know of a responsible individual that has a clean driving record willing to work on call ?


I'm interviewing for one more driver this week-end. Do you want the other candidates to call you?


----------



## JD Dave

heather lawn spray;635363 said:


> I'm interviewing one more driver this week-end. Do you want the rejects to call you?


Hopefully you pick the good one.


----------



## ff1221

heather lawn spray;635361 said:


> Chad, are you dissing our '96? It's not nice to talk about Granma that way. She's a good old biddy but slightly senile!
> 
> Drivers man your snowplows. Here it comespayup


I'm with Heather, they might be old, but my trucks aren't due for retirement just yet, and I'm notthe lowballer either.payup


----------



## heather lawn spray

ff1221;635378 said:


> I'm with Heather, they might be old, but my trucks aren't due for retirement just yet, and I'm notthe lowballer either.payup


Go '90's Chevy'swesport

How's your short box 1500?

We put a 7-6 V-Boss on our '06 K1500 It's 'call sign' is 'Jack Russell Terrier'. Little but its got a nasty bite


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I love the older trucks with some experience!!!!!

Down here it seems to be the laid off factory worker giving the silly quotes. Herd from one property owner of a seasonal price of $1200.00 for a 80-100 vehicle parking lot. That was with salt. Seems to me after 6-8 applications of salt the newbie would start digging in his pockets.

Hey JD got that blade on yet???? Everything is falling into place with respect to clients. Looks like a Mega V in my near future!!!


----------



## JD Dave

DAFFMOBILEWASH;635724 said:


> I love the older trucks with some experience!!!!!
> 
> Down here it seems to be the laid off factory worker giving the silly quotes. Herd from one property owner of a seasonal price of $1200.00 for a 80-100 vehicle parking lot. That was with salt. Seems to me after 6-8 applications of salt the newbie would start digging in his pockets.
> 
> Hey JD got that blade on yet???? Everything is falling into place with respect to clients. Looks like a Mega V in my near future!!!


No comment at the moment.


----------



## Daner

*Snow on the way for Ontario*

I was In Kitchener today...there's trucks running all over the place with there blades on

Must be something blowing In the wind

Wow I just heard heavy rain then snow...and very cold with the wind chill


----------



## DeVries

JD Dave;635741 said:


> No comment at the moment.


I know the feeling. I've done it before and I don't have the patience for putting a plow on especially when it's a pain in the butt.

Good luck


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;635848 said:


> I know the feeling. I've done it before and I don't have the patience for putting a plow on especially when it's a pain in the butt.
> 
> Good luck


The install is complete and was pretty straight forward, just was missing a couple parts, that I'm still waiting on.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;635859 said:


> The install is complete and was pretty straight forward, just was missing a couple parts, that I'm still waiting on.


I usually have a few parts left over, should I send them over.

Have a couple , they will show up.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;635989 said:


> I usually have a few parts left over, should I send them over.
> 
> Have a couple , they will show up.


OK I'll try your method.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

So what was missing????


----------



## JD Dave

DAFFMOBILEWASH;636081 said:


> So what was missing????


The controller and it's wiring and it took 3 days to get that and then on Thursday morning I realized the adapter plugs for the factory headlights are missing. so I'll have to see when they show up. It's not directly SW's problem or my dealers, it's a distribution problem. Ohh and my curb guards still aren't in.


----------



## sonicblue2003

Ok Guys help me out... I ordered cutting edges for my MVP last February. I was told they were on back order so now I call the dealer (Daff knows who they are) and they say they still don't know where they are.
So I'm going to move on and get them from somewhere else. My Question is where should I buy them and how much should they be. 8 1/2 ' western MVP Need the right and left cutting edge and the rubber pc that goes in the middle. I know that there is a place in Guelph but I can't remember the name of it. 
Can some one hook me up with a Contact please. I'm not happy with the customer service I get locally..


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;636099 said:


> The controller and it's wiring and it took 3 days to get that and then on Thursday morning I realized the adapter plugs for the factory headlights are missing. so I'll have to see when they show up. It's not directly SW's problem or my dealers, it's a distribution problem. Ohh and my curb guards still aren't in.


As soon as you get the headlight addapters, check to make sure there the right ones.... My dealer got sent the wrong ones twice! just a heads up, might save you a bit of time.....


----------



## Daner

sonicblue2003;636458 said:


> Ok Guys help me out... I ordered cutting edges for my MVP last February. I was told they were on back order so now I call the dealer (Daff knows who they are) and they say they still don't know where they are.
> So I'm going to move on and get them from somewhere else. My Question is where should I buy them and how much should they be. 8 1/2 ' western MVP Need the right and left cutting edge and the rubber pc that goes in the middle. I know that there is a place in Guelph but I can't remember the name of it.
> Can some one hook me up with a Contact please. I'm not happy with the customer service I get locally..


If your thinking of the dealer up on hwy 6...and the It starts with a A and ends with a W...
Imo I would stear clear of that dealer...actually some one told me that there shut down...not sure...Pm me If your looking for a dealer out this way...I know of one that stocks the rubber pc...maybe the cutting edges as well

Ps ...whats the model of your V plow, and what year Is It...I can make a call for you


----------



## heather lawn spray

sonicblue2003;636458 said:


> Ok Guys help me out... I ordered cutting edges for my MVP last February. I was told they were on back order so now I call the dealer (Daff knows who they are) and they say they still don't know where they are.
> So I'm going to move on and get them from somewhere else. My Question is where should I buy them and how much should they be. 8 1/2 ' western MVP Need the right and left cutting edge and the rubber pc that goes in the middle. I know that there is a place in Guelph but I can't remember the name of it.
> Can some one hook me up with a Contact please. I'm not happy with the customer service I get locally..


Vincent Lawn and Garden 
Cambridge On
621-7805 
Cliff Billard (owner)

They have a kit in stock, Left & right 8 1/2 & centre and support brackets for centre(?) as of 8:23 am. I don't know what he's talking about I'm a V-Boss guy myself


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;636504 said:


> If your thinking of the dealer up on hwy 6...and the It starts with a A and ends with a W...
> Imo I would stear clear of that dealer...actually some one told me that there shut down...not sure...Pm me If your looking for a dealer out this way...I know of one that stocks the rubber pc...maybe the cutting edges as well
> 
> Ps ...whats the model of your V plow, and what year Is It...I can make a call for you


Yeah Daner, A and . . . aren`t even listed in the yellow pages this season


----------



## Daner

There you go...Cambridge would be closer for you...Good to know of that Dealer Heather

+6 here right now...I have my 02 Dodge In the shop here today...and now have my heated mirrors done...I Just bought the heated pre cut glass from standard auto glass...and wired them up...It was a pain having those mirrors Ice up the past years.

I'm going to design some kind of drop In ballast weight for the far back of the box...I know with that back plow that I have on there help a lot...but It needs a bit more weight


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;636551 said:


> There you go...Cambridge would be closer for you...Good to know of that Dealer Heather
> 
> +6 here right now...I have my 02 Dodge In the shop here today...and now have my heated mirrors done...I Just bought the heated pre cut glass from standard auto glass...and wired them up...It was a pain having those mirrors Ice up the past years.
> 
> I'm going to design some kind of drop In ballast weight for the far back of the box...I know with that back plow that I have on there help a lot...but It needs a bit more weight


We're working on the same ballast idea here today. The baby short box is just a little too light in the back end. We've had it spin out a few times


----------



## Triple L

heather lawn spray;636601 said:


> We're working on the same ballast idea here today. The baby short box is just a little too light in the back end. We've had it spin out a few times


thats an easy fix..... just throw a v-maxx 7550 in there with a yard of salt.... no problem, other then the $6400 price tag that i spent today :crying: now my toy truck is ready to rock along with the 1 ton.... lets hope we dont have to go out the weekend!


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;636622 said:


> thats an easy fix..... just throw a v-maxx 7550 in there with a yard of salt.... no problem, other then the $6400 price tag that i spent today :crying: now my toy truck is ready to rock along with the 1 ton.... lets hope we dont have to go out the weekend!


Chad did you go out and get _another_ truck


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

heather lawn spray;635363 said:


> I'm interviewing for one more driver this week-end. Do you want the other candidates to call you?


would be great , thanks. I've actually had a good response from the online job bank.


----------



## heather lawn spray

I asked him today if he might be interested in sidewalk duty, if our job goes to someone else. He didn't seem to enthused but maybe he's desparate.


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

LOL .... SURPRISE !! , our position is for a Crew Leader so this person would have to drive with two others and tow a 22' cargo trailer. Crew is equipped with walker/ blower, ATV w blade and walk behind units. We mainly service high end Condos and some Commercial plazas. Appreciate the referral if he calls Heather !


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mondayeriods of snow. Low minus 1. High plus 1.

Still waiting to hear on 3 bids. Fools. Hope some whitestuff flies monday to get the phones ringing. We are ready to salt or push. Had to lend out my camera but I got pics to post. Salt bin(s) we bought a Wideout and added the sidewalk Kubota this year. Cheers to a good year 
Went to the SteamWhistle brewery for a reception last weekend (Its beside the AirCanadaCentre). Had a few, Good TIme, Good BEER if you havent tried it.


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

cet;631150 said:


> We have dealt with Bonnell. We used to be able to buy direct but then we set one of the local companies up with them and now we can't buy without going through them and they don't want to buy from them anymore. What a mess that is.
> 
> I think the replacement has 2 augers, it should work well for you.
> 
> I have 1 salter to mount. I am playing with fire right now. I should be done by Thursday.


I don't know much about them Cet, just going on what my Dealer is telling me. Sounds like not too many of these get sold ? I really hope its not 10k thrown to the wind ! Still a little hesitant about driving my lots with the box in the air. It goes on Wednesday so we'll soon find out, yep looks like something tonight eh 2-4cm.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;636622 said:


> thats an easy fix..... just throw a v-maxx 7550 in there with a yard of salt.... no problem, other then the $6400 price tag that i spent today :crying: now my toy truck is ready to rock along with the 1 ton.... lets hope we dont have to go out the weekend!


I wouldn't need a back plow, just let the back bumper drag out the parking spots


----------



## Daner

I'm working on the ballast Now for the 02...Using all the big heavy angle that I don't use much of these days...I will get some pics up soon. all my darn batteries are dead for my dewalt...chargers blinking everywhere now In the shop...I never use a cord drill anymore. I'm bolting this beast down...It would be a bad day If I hit something and the ballast came through the cab

Temps are dropping guys


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We had the Ford guy tell us that to return our 06 would cost $4000 to bring it up to saleable condition.

They were concerned about the aftereffect of the lettering, slight bumps from snow banks along the rocker panels that most fords get, and a few other stupid little things. After arguing with the guy and his boss we will now have to pay $400. I was worried that returning a leased vehicle would be terrible, but at the end of the day it wasn't too bad.

Jon


----------



## Daner

*The Ballast Is done*

Here's the new ballast for the old Dodge...should be easier putting It In and taking It out now

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=636853#post636853


----------



## -Iron Mike-

Getting blasted here in Stratford. 

Predicting 5-10cm through tomorrow and more snow Monday.


----------



## ff1221

heather lawn spray;635388 said:


> Go '90's Chevy'swesport
> 
> How's your short box 1500?
> 
> We put a 7-6 V-Boss on our '06 K1500 It's 'call sign' is 'Jack Russell Terrier'. Little but its got a nasty bite


The short box is great, I just finished putting the plow partner on this afternoon, and I put a Blizzard 760 speed Wing on the front, built it to be a driveway truck. I'll post some pictures tomorrow. The rear plow is perfect ballast for the plow.


----------



## heather lawn spray

ff1221;636985 said:


> The short box is great, I just finished putting the plow partner on this afternoon, and I put a Blizzard 760 speed Wing on the front, built it to be a driveway truck. I'll post some pictures tomorrow. The rear plow is perfect ballast for the plow.


Ours was set up as a close quarters light duty, up to 7 or 8 car spots, tiny apartments & rooming houses. Get the photos up when you've got a minute, this sounds interesting


----------



## Daner

good man...congrats on the Plow Partner...You will love that thing...


----------



## Daner

Mike Blasted with rain?....don't say the S word


----------



## musclecarboy

Heavy rain here... no snow.

Next week's forecast is MUCH lighter than 2 days ago... looks like barely any snow late in the week.


----------



## heather lawn spray

FLASH

1-2 cm on the ground 
roads starting to cover-up. 
air temp 0.7 degrees
coming down steady


----------



## ff1221

Still pouring rain here and heavy wind gusts, but it's always windy here in Bruce County, after all, we are the home of horizontal snow.


----------



## -Iron Mike-

Daner;637013 said:


> good man...congrats on the Plow Partner...You will love that thing...


Mucho, snow.....and still coming hard......2" or so to this point.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Rain here still.


----------



## Triple L

holy smokes is this stuff ever sticking! callin for 5 cm tomarrow evening


----------



## heather lawn spray

coming down hard but holding at 1-2 cm melt is equalling fall right now. Report from automated transmitter tower just spiked 1 degree up in 10 minute period, 7:40-7:50. Ground temp 0.1 degree up in 15 min at ground level.


----------



## heather lawn spray

-Iron Mike-;637056 said:


> Mucho, snow.....and still coming hard......2" or so to this point.


You headed out to-nite?


----------



## -Iron Mike-

heather lawn spray;637105 said:


> You headed out to-nite?


Nope.

New to the area, and no contracts yet for this season. I'll prowl tomorrow though.

Heavy wet snow = payup .......keep it up Mother Nature.


----------



## heather lawn spray

-Iron Mike-;637115 said:


> Nope.
> 
> New to the area, and no contracts yet for this season. I'll prowl tomorrow though.
> 
> Heavy wet snow = payup .......keep it up Mother Nature.


Good luck and good huntingpayup


----------



## heather lawn spray

4cm's in west Kitchener

no accumulation in Cambridge


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

we're all set to go for 2 bells! giddy up !! : )


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

At 4:30 pm thought we were in for it. Sleet and temps dropping. At 5:30 the temp started to rise. Now at 9:20pm the temps are sitting @ 38 deg . At least I have one truck ready to go!!! (almost)


----------



## heather lawn spray

Greenscape4u.co;637188 said:


> we're all set to go for 2 bells! giddy up !! : )


is that 2 bells 1 am
2 bells 5 am
or 2 bells 9 am?:waving:


----------



## heather lawn spray

DAFFMOBILEWASH;637204 said:


> At 4:30 pm thought we were in for it. Sleet and temps dropping. At 5:30 the temp started to rise. Now at 9:20pm the temps are sitting @ 38 deg . At least I have one truck ready to go!!! (almost)


Must be nice living in the tropics


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

I'm watching the Leafs so lights out for me !!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Snowing here no accumulation though.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

heather lawn spray;637217 said:


> Must be nice living in the tropics


Yep, the wife was after me this week to pick up the palm leaves and toss the coconuts into the lagoon!!! A EZ salt would be nice to check out the equipment. Its all about baby steps. Hate thouse 8" dumps for the first pushed of the season. Expecially when the hit at 4AM Mon morning!!!:realmad:


----------



## heather lawn spray

DAFFMOBILEWASH;637275 said:


> Yep, the wife was after me this week to pick up the palm leaves and toss the coconuts into the lagoon!!! A EZ salt would be nice to check out the equipment. Its all about baby steps. Hate thouse 8" dumps for the first pushed of the season. Expecially when the hit at 4AM Mon morning!!!:realmad:


Think of us Sunday am pushing our blizzard of snow while you sip on your pinia colda


----------



## musclecarboy

Ladies and Gents,
This is what we call Day 1 of the '08/09 season here in York Region.


----------



## ff1221

Somebody better post some pictures, it's still raining here and 3 degrees, i'd be interested to see what you guys are up against.


----------



## heather lawn spray

4 cm's, melt back to 2 cm's no big no action


----------



## -Iron Mike-

heather lawn spray;637596 said:


> 4 cm's, melt back to 2 cm's no big no action


Same here, and the temps are supposed to stay above freezing all day.

Looked real pretty coming down last night though.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I saw a bit of snow around midnight only on the cars and by 6 am it was gone.


----------



## cet

Plowed everything in Newmarket and North. Wet heavy stuff that liked to slide off the plow.
Even in Scoop with the wings.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;637627 said:


> Plowed everything in Newmarket and North. Wet heavy stuff that liked to slide off the plow.
> Even in Scoop with the wings.


As soon as I hit Stoufville Rd on the way up, the snow stuck. Not much left on paved surfaces down in Richmond Hill.


----------



## Triple L

Greenscape / Heather - Guess what, I just lost my sidewalk guy / 4 hours of plowing guy also! Super pissed! Sure hope you guys didnt scooped him up, left me a message last night saying he got another job offer.... if anyone has hired a ben young, fire him and send him back to me. :realmad:


----------



## ff1221

heather lawn spray;637007 said:


> Ours was set up as a close quarters light duty, up to 7 or 8 car spots, tiny apartments & rooming houses. Get the photos up when you've got a minute, this sounds interesting


Here's that truck all set up and no snow to go. Should be an awesome driveway unit. more pics under truck photos.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

wow. I am so glad that I am in Toronto and not Newmarket.

We are not ready for snow yet.


----------



## coif_kid

Yeah went around my route a little (Aurora, and south New Market), but nothing was over the 1 inch trigger. Stuff is going to melt slowly today as well so I made the call not to plow.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;637674 said:


> wow. I am so glad that I am in Toronto and not Newmarket.
> 
> We are not ready for snow yet.


Come on Jon 8-12" would have been great. I love the real wet heavy snowfalls.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Two of my trucks are in Tilsonburg (Courtland) having their dump inserts installed... Ford was late getting them to me.


----------



## musclecarboy

coif_kid;637698 said:


> Yeah went around my route a little (Aurora, and south New Market), but nothing was over the 1 inch trigger. Stuff is going to melt slowly today as well so I made the call not to plow.


Welcome! :waving:

You plow all resi stuff correct? Did you throw a plow on the Tundra?


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;637702 said:


> Two of my trucks are in Tilsonburg (Courtland) having their dump inserts installed... Ford was late getting them to me.


You're getting inserts for all of them? Thats going to be a pretty mean fleet!


----------



## heather lawn spray

ff1221;637663 said:


> Here's that truck all set up and no snow to go. Should be an awesome driveway unit. more pics under truck photos.


I like that!

so this makes it about the length of an extended cab, short box? With a push pull capacity


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

Triple L;637656 said:


> Greenscape / Heather - Guess what, I just lost my sidewalk guy / 4 hours of plowing guy also! Super pissed! Sure hope you guys didnt scooped him up, left me a message last night saying he got another job offer.... if anyone has hired a ben young, fire him and send him back to me. :realmad:


tis the season , two new guys a no show here too ! you know how good your buddies are when they answer the phone on a Sunday at 2 am to come shovel the wet and heavy stuff eh !! wesport


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

It's 11AM and nothing in the tropics other than a balmy 35deg. A few flakes blow in the wind but not nothing to worry about. Even the long range forcast looks depressing. Lots of cold temps and sun. Perhaps a trip to the snow belts is in order to play with some snowballs with the kids. There is a slight chance for a C-1 tonight. (coating to an inch) Not going to hold my breath now. Back to painting the living room. 

Good luck up north. Hope you don't get the 6" cannon ball snow. 

DAFF


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

DAFFMOBILEWASH;637771 said:


> It's 11AM and nothing in the tropics other than a balmy 35deg. A few flakes blow in the wind but not nothing to worry about. Even the long range forcast looks depressing. Lots of cold temps and sun. Perhaps a trip to the snow belts is in order to play with some snowballs with the kids. There is a slight chance for a C-1 tonight. (coating to an inch) Not going to hold my breath now. Back to painting the living room.
> 
> Good luck up north. Hope you don't get the 6" cannon ball snow.
> 
> DAFF


and if it still stays mild down in the tropics you could always attend the Kiss and Ozzy tribute at Foolery's next week !! xysport


----------



## Daner

ff1221;636985 said:


> The short box is great, I just finished putting the plow partner on this afternoon, and I put a Blizzard 760 speed Wing on the front, built it to be a driveway truck. I'll post some pictures tomorrow. The rear plow is perfect ballast for the plow.


You may want to round off the back of the side edgeds...It will dig In and scrape(Scratch) the driveways......


----------



## ff1221

heather lawn spray;637752 said:


> I like that!
> 
> so this makes it about the length of an extended cab, short box? With a push pull capacity


I haven'tmeasured it yet, but i think probabaly around the same length with a tighter turning radius.



Daner;637824 said:


> You may want to round off the back of the side edgeds...It will dig In and scrape(Scratch) the driveways......


Thanks daner, I was wonderinghow to control thye scratches, i'll do that this afternoon, in case I have to use it in the morning.

Mike


----------



## Daner

ff1221;637833 said:


> I haven'tmeasured it yet, but i think probabaly around the same length with a tighter turning radius.
> 
> Thanks daner, I was wonderinghow to control thye scratches, i'll do that this afternoon, in case I have to use it in the morning.
> 
> Mike


I would just jip the 3 bolts off...throw It In the vise and shape It with the mini Grinder...That steel Is a bit harder than Mild steel

Good luck with It...It saves tons of time pulling snow out off those No place to put snow areas.


----------



## Triple L

Squall Warning.... up to 25 cm, YIKES. Not for the first plow of the season anyways....


----------



## -Iron Mike-

I say, bring it.

Maybe my phone will start ringing.
payup payup 

And it keeps me from my day job of exterior home renos......winter kind of sucks for that.:crying:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I was just in Brampton and it was snowing fat flakes, it was just starting to stick as I headed down the 410. Nothing in Scarborough


----------



## Triple L

big flakers coming down now with no sign of stopping 
about 2-3 cm on the ground


----------



## heather lawn spray

15 cm in my driveway but 1-2 cm 2 blocks east


----------



## DeVries

Well what I hate is getting used to the winter sleep patterns. Get up at 2 and then again at 4. Don't mind getting up as long as there's something to do.

Need to get the tabs welded on my hitch yet for the plow partner and cutting edge ground down to keep the driveway's from getting scratched. Thanks Daner for the tip. I'm sure it's gona save us a bunch of time.

Got some snow for this week but looks like salting events only. Hope everyone has a prosperous seasonpayup


----------



## musclecarboy

My sleep is alread screwed. Out late Sat 'till 2, up at 5 to salt. Once I'm up, thats it, I'm up all day.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

This is what I woke up to Sunday morning.


----------



## heather lawn spray

_that's_ what I woke up to Monday morning. but only for 2 blocks and then it tapered down to 2-5 cm's 2 blocks east of home base. *whatever*


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

JohnnyRoyale;639378 said:


> This is what I woke up to Sunday morning.
> 
> View attachment 45214


Here in the tropics still NOTHING. The only way we are going to see that if we buy a whole bunch of coconut shavings and sprinkle it around.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I went into Maple (20 mins south) just after I took that pic to watch my godson's hockey game-and everything was still green.


----------



## DeVries

JohnnyRoyale;639378 said:


> This is what I woke up to Sunday morning.
> 
> View attachment 45214


And you didn't plow or salt?


----------



## heather lawn spray

JohnnyRoyale;639427 said:


> I went into Maple (20 mins south) just after I took that pic to watch my godson's hockey game-and everything was still green.


Kinda weird snowfall, wasn't it?


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

Cambridge had slight dusting , drove all the way there after plowing 5cm in Waterloo only to turn around !!


----------



## heather lawn spray

Greenscape4u.co;639581 said:


> Cambridge had slight dusting , drove all the way there after plowing 5cm in Waterloo only to turn around !!


I got lucky. The guys drove in from Cambridge and told me not to waste the effort to go see


----------



## Greenscape4u.co

heather lawn spray;639617 said:


> I got lucky. The guys drove in from Cambridge and told me not to waste the effort to go see


give them my number !


----------



## sonicblue2003

Seems to be precipitating here in the form of ice crystals.... I think they call it snow... 
I have about 1" on my mustang.Supposed to get cold tonight so maybe I can salt at least!!!
Daff, you got rooked in the county last night!! I had snow on my lawn all day today. The roads in the city were ice covered to the point that they salted and quite a few parking lots were salted as well.. Did you do any?


----------



## musclecarboy

I was in Forest Hill today and it was snowing off and on all aft and eve.


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;639526 said:


> And you didn't plow or salt?


He's like me, where we live isn't even close to where we plow.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Down here in the tropics people get crazy over a dusting. Just got in from a salt. IMO I think more salt was used tonight than snow fell. All untreated surfaces were glazing over. 

So, JD DAVE. Have you had the new V blade out yet??? Any dislikes or quirks about it othe than the handle????


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

DeVries;639526 said:


> And you didn't plow or salt?


Just my driveway and shop. All of our sites are south of Steeles (North York), right down to the lake. Nothing up here.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

heather lawn spray;639539 said:


> Kinda weird snowfall, wasn't it?


It started lightly around 9PM on Friday and lasted for about 12 hours. They got hit alot harder north of me.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;640347 said:


> Just my driveway and shop. All of our sites are south of Steeles (North York), right down to the lake. Nothing up here.


I've got 4 small sites near my house (R.Hill) but I'm in the same boat as you, my main sites are south of Steeles.

Again this morning, N or Stoufville Rd it started to stick.


----------



## cet

It is snowing like crazy here in Newmarket. Started at 3:30 and by 6:30 we have over 3".

How I love winter!


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;640391 said:


> It is snowing like crazy here in Newmarket. Started at 3:30 and by 6:30 we have over 3".
> 
> How I love winter!


It knows you're in that area, so what the hell LOL!

Still only a dusting S of Aurora, salt takes care of anything. Berczy had about 2" at 5:30.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I drove through my sites this morning and on my way back up it was snowing lightly North of King. Apparantly a light dusting south of Rutherford now. How wonderful...


----------



## DeVries

Down here in the "banana belt" minus 8 no snow yet. Supposed to be tonight though.payup


----------



## heather lawn spray

musclecarboy;640395 said:


> It knows you're in that area, so what the hell LOL!
> 
> Still only a dusting S of Aurora, salt takes care of anything. Berczy had about 2" at 5:30.


Radar is showing a directed streamer off Lake Simcoe. Just a couple of miles wide. Looks like it's starting to break down


----------



## sonicblue2003

I salted one of my seven lots  The pattern around her as weird. Snow at my house but drive 2 miles east or west and not a trace. Oh well got to lay some salt and make sure the salter works! >>>>> Next!!!!


----------



## coif_kid

*What a crazy morning*

North West Aurora had over 6 inches of snow, but my main stuff on the south end of new market near yonge had 3 inches of snow. South of Bloomington didn't even touch the inch mark.

Funny thing was the east side of new market didn't make the trigger of an inch either. Like I said crazy morning.


----------



## Daner

*Ontario snow*

Wait till Dec...Then the fun will begin...One thing the ground Is staying cold.

From the looks of things Its going to be a cold and windy winter...and my guess will be that there will be lots of snow...just like last year...and maybe more.

Looks like we may get more snow tomorow and the next day


----------



## poncho62

About 10" up here........

They (whoever the hell "THEY" are) called for a mild winter this year........"THEY" are wrong so far....................tymusic


----------



## heather lawn spray

poncho62;640662 said:


> About 10" up here........
> 
> They (whoever the hell "THEY" are) called for a mild winter this year........"THEY" are wrong so far....................tymusic


I think Daner has as much of a handle on it as 'THEY' do!


----------



## Ducke

*Look what I got today*

Hey look what I got today.

Its only a dusting but its a start.


----------



## creativedesigns

Daner;640623 said:


> Wait till Dec...Then the fun will begin...One thing the ground Is staying cold.
> 
> From the looks of things Its going to be a cold and windy winter...and my guess will be that there will be lots of snow...just like last year...and maybe more.
> 
> Looks like we may get more snow tomorow and the next day


Daner, Im game with the cold & windy......but more snow than last year give us a BreaK !! lol tymusic :waving:


----------



## Daner

*Lots of snow for Ontario On It's way Real soon*

What you guys don't like my weather Guessing ability


----------



## Triple L

your the man Daner, you call the shots


----------



## ff1221

Hey Daner, you coulda let me know I was gonna wake up to 6" this morning. I thought the first run was supposed to be easy. I'll see if I can get some of this sent down towards you fellas Toronto way, and Daff you should probably have some too.xysport


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;641181 said:


> your the man Daner, you call the shots


How'd things go today ? Talk to anyone?


----------



## heather lawn spray

creativedesigns;641036 said:


> Daner, Im game with the cold & windy......but more snow than last year give us a BreaK !! lol tymusic :waving:


I think the guys would crack up if they had an encore of last year Things were getting a little testy after weeks of plowing and clean-ups


----------



## Triple L

Lynden-Jeff;641204 said:


> How'd things go today ? Talk to anyone?


Negative, I was so busy running around today, filling up salt bins, getting a few final contracts signed, and getting our 2-ways working that i didnt have anytime, Will defentially get to it tomarrow, funny thing is today, that thing sure moved quick when i went to lift it up and move the ol duramaximizer out of the way, dont know what the deal was with that but somethings funny on these plows.... JD DAVE - did you get your V going yet bud?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;641290 said:


> Negative, I was so busy running around today, filling up salt bins, getting a few final contracts signed, and getting our 2-ways working that i didnt have anytime, Will defentially get to it tomarrow, funny thing is today, that thing sure moved quick when i went to lift it up and move the ol duramaximizer out of the way, dont know what the deal was with that but somethings funny on these plows.... JD DAVE - did you get your V going yet bud?


Weird, they are expecting your call so the more details you can provide them the better. There are 3 of us here waiting to hear back on something.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

By the sounds of things I expect everyone is busy pushing snow. Once again here in the tropics nothing but wishfull thinking. Painting the living room to fill in time. Still waiting for the forcast to turn in our favour.


----------



## Daner

Daff, Its snowing here pretty steady...I guess you see It On the radar...and It looks like It's going to snow through the night...It may be our first real push this year

Darerzzzzzz


----------



## musclecarboy

Snowing here, 2-3" set to fall.


----------



## heather lawn spray

1 cm on the ground with more to come

lull in the action right now, just cloud cover


----------



## Triple L

looks like just a saltable event as of right now

Jeff - thanks buddy


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;642594 said:


> looks like just a saltable event as of right now
> 
> Jeff - thanks buddy


No probs, let me know how it goes, we are heading out at 1 am. Hopefully I can get a new power pack tomorow.


----------



## ff1221

4" on the ground since 5 o'clock, and still snowing hard, gonna be another big push.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

2-3" here, we will push. Bed time for a few hrs.


----------



## heather lawn spray

4 1/2 cm's

crew will be in by 2:00 to rock and roll


----------



## musclecarboy

ready to go! couple inches here, still snowing


----------



## DeVries

We're dealing with the escarpment here. Just a salting down the hill and a full plow up the hill. Guess I can try the new back blade


----------



## ff1221

Wow, it got mild overnight, all that snow is like wet goo. Alternator calved on the plow truck at the first lot, and the spare truck hasn't got the blade on it yet, so I'm going to go spend some quality time with the tractor, i've been neglecting it lately anyway with that new back blade.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

FF1221 -- Always have spare parts on the shelf. Never leave it to chance. Parts will break when you need them and everything is closed!!!! Most of all every one needs a local buddy to help them out when stuipid stuff happens. 

We once again got 0.0001" I could count the flakes on the drive!!! Hope everyone made it through the night and made lots of $$$$$.


----------



## Daner

*Good Easy Push*

That was my first push for this season today....and all went good...Its good to get a easy start to make sure all the gear Is working Ok.
I think Its going to coast along like this until Dec.
But If that wind picks up and blows a bit more east we could end up like what Sarnia Is going to get...Now that would be Fun

Danerzzz


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;643552 said:


> That was my first push for this season today....and all went good...Its good to get a easy start to make sure all the gear Is working Ok.
> I think Its going to coast along like this until Dec.
> But If that wind picks up and blows a bit more east we could end up like what Sarnia Is going to get...Now that would be Fun
> 
> Danerzzz


You have a funny  idea of fun Daner. London was talking about 50 cm earlier today, sounds like a north-south squall line setting up.This old guy needs a break between snow sessions these days, so does his 12 year old truck ( did you know that that is 60 years old in truck years)


----------



## StratfordPusher

*3rd Plowing already*

Stratford, Nov 20th.... been out 3 times already... calling for more... god I am almost sick of it already..... wet sticky lake effect

Good luck to you Sarnia plowers in the next 24 hours, looks like a dumping coming your way

Al


----------



## ff1221

It won't quit here, another 5" on the ground since 3 p.m., that's about 12 to 16 inches since Tuesday. I got the alternator changed, the spare plow on and the blower is working good, I might almost be ready. Daff, I got a buddy with a heavy truck shop, but I figured why should he be up at 4a.m.. There's a bunch of us here that work together, so we found another guy to finish up the lots, while I went on to driveways.


----------



## -Iron Mike-

StratfordPusher;643765 said:


> Stratford, Nov 20th.... been out 3 times already... *calling for more..*. god I am almost sick of it already..... wet sticky lake effect


Calling for it, but we'll see if it hits.....

I'm new to Stratford, but already liking the winter we get if this is the norm.


----------



## DeVries

Another 1.5" on the ground. Time for another salt run. If this keeps up all season it's gonna be another good onepayup
Looks like Sarnia is getting nailed. 30 to 40cm's forecasted. That's a lot of snow for this early in the season.


----------



## sonicblue2003

Daff !!! I think we should move !!!! All these guys are having all the fun....


----------



## sonicblue2003

StratfordPusher;643765 said:


> Stratford, Nov 20th.... been out 3 times already... calling for more... god I am almost sick of it already..... wet sticky lake effect
> 
> Good luck to you Sarnia plowers in the next 24 hours, looks like a dumping coming your way
> 
> Al


Hi Al :waving:


----------



## Neige

I'm enjoying, reading about your first outings. Nothing here yet, I'm in no hurry, it will happen soon enough.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Clear blue skys here. What is the chance of a NE wind off the lake???? A sreamer would do for an hour or so. Just be thankfull we dont live in Sarnia. By the end of it everyone will need new cutting edges. FF1221 Glad to hear of your network of friends, better to be prepared than shoveling.


----------



## Ducke

I just saw the weather and they are saying that we are in for 30-40cm in the next 24 hours


----------



## Triple L

Weather Network callin for a trace tonight, Weather Canada calling for 10cm !
Just came from this smart about salt program deal, what a bunch of  these guys are! Supposibly were suppost to apply 20 grams of salt per square METER... 1 table spoon, are you kidding


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Mc Don.... uses more on a serving of french fries!!! lol


----------



## -Iron Mike-

We're getting pounded in Stratford. I spent the day in Bayfield, and it's a mess everywhere in between.

And here I sit without a plow rig ready to go......truck and ATV, without blades.:crying:

Remedying that issue tomorrow I hope.

I honestly didn't expect the season to start with such fury, and figured that I wouldn't miss too much of it after moving here.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;644934 said:


> Weather Network callin for a trace tonight, Weather Canada calling for 10cm !
> Just came from this smart about salt program deal, what a bunch of  these guys are! Supposibly were suppost to apply 20 grams of salt per square METER... 1 table spoon, are you kidding


Yea

I saw your salt at Frank's this afternoon. There wasn't more than 20 g of salt per meter there!  That's my story and I'm stickin' to it


----------



## heather lawn spray

-Iron Mike-;644943 said:


> We're getting pounded in Stratford. I spent the day in Bayfield, and it's a mess everywhere in between.
> 
> And here I sit without a plow rig ready to go......truck and ATV, without blades.:crying:
> 
> Remedying that issue tomorrow I hope.
> 
> I honestly didn't expect the season to start with such fury, and figured that I wouldn't miss too much of it after moving here.


I know where you can get 5 trucks a John Deere & Bobcat in 30 minutes:salute:


----------



## Triple L

Heather - lol we dont even salt franks parking lot so there couldnt have been..... did about 300' of walks on a half bag of ice melt.... now, you saw plasma cutters, lol my dad did that one... holy geez i just drove by it a few min. ago.... there was NO shortage of salt there  now payup plasma cutters


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;644949 said:


> Heather - lol we dont even salt franks parking lot so there couldnt have been..... did about 300' of walks on a half bag of ice melt.... now, you saw plasma cutters, lol my dad did that one... holy geez i just drove by it a few min. ago.... there was NO shortage of salt there  now payup plasma cutters


Note the above post

as of noon tomorrow 5 count ' em 5!


----------



## Daner

Ducke;644933 said:


> I just saw the weather and they are saying that we are in for 30-40cm in the next 24 hours


Hey there Ducke..Welcome aboard to Plowsite...What part of NS are you from?


----------



## Daner

*Snow To Kichener*




heather lawn spray;644954 said:


> Note the above post
> 
> as of noon tomorrow 5 count ' em 5!


Heather you best to keep those riggins of yours close by...I have the supersonic Fans on blowing all the snow to Kitchener...I'm going to bed early tonightxysport


----------



## Triple L

A-Man - I see u got a pretty slick rig now....brand new gmc cab-over with a v-box out back, did you just pick that then up? Sorry i didnt recognize you this morning with your new truck, I had to rip to this smart about salt training session....


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Anyone need help in London?


----------



## Daner

Hey Guys try to get some shots of your new Megas In action


----------



## Ducke

Daner;645002 said:


> Hey there Ducke..Welcome aboard to Plowsite...What part of NS are you from?


Dartmouth.


----------



## BlackIrish

No crazy snow forecast here yet. Since I'm seasonal pricing, I would at least like to be ready ( is anyone ever 110% ready?) we are still tweaking most everything: routes,signs, install 2 ways, building 2nd salt shack and blah blah blah
I'm sure by March all will be good.


----------



## snowplowchick

Triple L- did you bid region of Waterloo sites? lol


----------



## Ducke

Strange start to the winter here
We got a freak 5 cm yesterday and now a major storm of 30 to 40 cm
And winter is still a month away.
This time last year I was installing Christmas Lights in jeans and a sweat shirt.
Not sure how this works in with globe warming but bring it on baby.


----------



## Triple L

snowplowchick;645066 said:


> Triple L- did you bid region of Waterloo sites? lol


Waterloo only had the circles and cresents up for bid as far as I knew, looked at the bid sheet and it was a little out of our capability, they wanted a wack load of loaders, tractors, graders, ect... Kitchener had a few sites up but I got booked with my commercials so I put in a no bid....

Are you located in Waterloo?


----------



## snowplowchick

I'm about an hour from Waterloo. That smart about salt program is a joke. It is mandatory if you bid their stuff, though.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

snowplowchick;645109 said:


> I'm about an hour from Waterloo. That smart about salt program is a joke. It is mandatory if you bid their stuff, though.


Hour which way?



Triple L;645081 said:


> Waterloo only had the circles and cresents up for bid as far as I knew, looked at the bid sheet and it was a little out of our capability, they wanted a wack load of loaders, tractors, graders, ect... Kitchener had a few sites up but I got booked with my commercials so I put in a no bid....
> 
> Are you located in Waterloo?


Hows your plow doin? Im going in on Monday for a new coil, apparently my problem is different from your guys, but my friends seems to be doing great.

Cheers


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Daner;645027 said:


> Hey Guys try to get some shots of your new Megas In action


As soon as we get some impressive snow im on the vids!


----------



## ff1221

Glad i'm not down sarnia way, but we still woke up to 8 to 12 inches this morning, it was a long push, and it's snowing again, damn streamers off Lake Huron just won't quit. Oh well time for bed, good luck out there folks.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

For anyone east of Chatham and West of Toronto. Merry Christmas, your check will be there just in time!!!!! (sorry seasonals) Perhaps this Mon the rest of us might get to play!! Heard of sections around Grand Bend getting 70cm of the white stuff!!! Now that wouldn't be any fun.


----------



## ff1221

Started with 10 inches at 3a.m. , up to about 16, and the snow is falling at around 2 to 3 inches per hour.:realmadayup Those of you guys that are missing out can come on up, I'll find a place for you to stay.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

My sources tell me big snows monday and tuesday, especially Hamilton, Burlington, Niagra and eastern ontario. And Im talking possibility 6-12


----------



## jayman3

Nothing here maybe a bit 2-5cm's on monday but nothing else,that is fine with my as I am not 100 percent ready,the plow is getting it,s pro wings today then install my strobes in head and tail lights,then hopefully this week get the truck wired up for the salter,had it set to go in yesturday but needed the truck to pull the backhoe around,after new years would be great.


----------



## Triple L

Lynden-Jeff;645142 said:


> Hour which way?
> 
> Hows your plow doin? Im going in on Monday for a new coil, apparently my problem is different from your guys, but my friends seems to be doing great.
> 
> Cheers


Its doing real good actually with that 1/2 crank still, no problems as of yet... except my stickers starting to fall off.......

Snowplowchick - I agree 100% with you, this program is a total bunch of b.s. For example, adams was the 2nd person to get this designation... They highly stress mechanical plowing over chemical plowing. and he hasnent even dropped his plow once this season yet... hows that work, real smart about salt!


----------



## Neige

DAFFMOBILEWASH;645389 said:


> For anyone east of Chatham and West of Toronto. Merry Christmas, your check will be there just in time!!!!! (sorry seasonals) Perhaps this Mon the rest of us might get to play!! Heard of sections around Grand Bend getting 70cm of the white stuff!!! Now that wouldn't be any fun.


Don't feel sorry for us seasonals, My residentials, have already paid for the season, and my commercial accounts have paid their first installments.


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;645649 said:


> Don't feel sorry for us seasonals, My residentials, have already paid for the season, and my commercial accounts have paid their first installments.


You had to go jinx yourself, you better be touching some wood.


----------



## Neige

Hey JD why do have to rain on my parade Ive been knocking wood every day this month, eventually its going to stop working.


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;645665 said:


> Hey JD why do have to rain on my parade Ive been knocking wood every day this month, eventually its going to stop working.


After last winter I guess you deserve a light one.


----------



## musclecarboy

Early next week looks sloppy around here and even wetter down in Toronto. I'll be honest, I'm really not looking forward to our first 30cm dumping.


----------



## Ducke

*Live from the Duck Pond*

Well as promised we got 30cm of snow last night.:bluebounc
Just got in from blowing out some driveways
I got some pics and will post later.
Got to get back out at the snow, got a few more to do yet.
Later Snow Dudes :waving:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Neige;645649 said:


> Don't feel sorry for us seasonals, My residentials, have already paid for the season, and my commercial accounts have paid their first installments.


What a great country!! tymusic


----------



## sonicblue2003

If any of you guys need a hand in the GB to Kincardine area.. I can be there in three hours  Just send to My blackberry!! payup


----------



## Ducke

*Live from the Duck Pond*

*Snow Snow Oh wonderful Snow*
Well got a great work out today with our first major dumping.
I may just have to invest in a plow sooner then I had planned.


----------



## Daner

*Mon Tues Clipper*

Duck You say you have no plow, Are you In the snow Biz Or what? LOL

Is that a 2500HD In the driveway?

Glad you got some nice freash snow

Jeff: I as well hear there could be a event On Mon. My Sources are telling me as well
(caterpillars with the stripes on a 45 degree angle on there backs are not walking across the roads anymore)

Danerzzzzz


----------



## DeVries

As much as I love the snow I have fall cleanups to finish and a bunch of construction jobs that need to be done yet. Including one driveway install that needs to be cut in yet, not sure when that's going to happen.

I've had a few guy's bidding some of my sites and the one guy was the same price as I was but he was including shovelling all doors at this comercial site as well as including salt in his contract. He doesn't have a clue what this site is like as it's all open and if the wind blows look out, because a truck will never clean out the loading docks that will have about four feet of snow in them.

Wish him all the best, I know this customer will be back next year or at best in January after a couple of storms.


----------



## Ducke

*Live from the Duck Pond*



Daner;645971 said:


> Duck You say you have no plow, Are you In the snow Biz Or what? LOL
> 
> Is that a 2500HD In the driveway?
> 
> Glad you got some nice freash snow
> 
> Jeff: I as well hear there could be a event On Mon. My Sources are telling me as well
> (caterpillars with the stripes on a 45 degree angle on there backs are not walking across the roads anymore)
> 
> Danerzzzzz


Its a 2004 1500 Z71 4x4 
This is my first year in the Biz I do Snow blowing at the moment I hope to get enough $$ together for a plow next year.


----------



## Triple L

Ducke;646065 said:


> Its a 2004 1500 Z71 4x4
> This is my first year in the Biz I do Snow blowing at the moment I hope to get enough $$ together for a plow next year.


slap on one of those snow dogg snowplows... There really reasonably priced and look pretty built, would be perfect for you half ton


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Monday into tuesday is looking like a heavy salt for us now. Temps will be up during the day and quick freeze at night. Fun fun.


----------



## Daner

*She's A Clipper*



Ducke;646065 said:


> Its a 2004 1500 Z71 4x4
> This is my first year in the Biz I do Snow blowing at the moment I hope to get enough $$ together for a plow next year.


I agree with Triple L...If your going to rig that 1/2 ton with a plow , I would look for a plow that Is not too heavy, Most of us guys use 3/4 ton trucks ,some 1 tons as well...Bu the 1/2 ton trucks can get you started out for sure .

The Clipper: I watched the weather network this morning, and they said It may be just a snow/rain mix south of hwy 7, But 10cm + to the north of hwy 7...I take that as a grain of salt...Its too early to tell, Imo Clippers are hard to predict what will unfold.

Fuel prices: I think Thats Its best to keep that extra $9000 In your pocket and buy trucks with Gas engines...They drop the price of Gas, but Diesel fuel Is still up there...Most of us farmers have diesel machines...and the truckers...snow plowers ...and It all gets taged on to the goods and equipment we all have to buy...passed on to customers...They need to drop the Diesel fuel price to atleast to mach the Gas price...years ago Diesel was always cheeper...Drop the Diesel Prices!...Your screwen the working men


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I agree with to early. Some of the accuweather forecasts like this one:










Say all snow, where TWN says snow/rain. Some say this system will stall, but how far to the east?


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;646779 said:


> I agree with Triple L...If your going to rig that 1/2 ton with a plow , I would look for a plow that Is not too heavy, Most of us guys use 3/4 ton trucks ,some 1 tons as well...Bu the 1/2 ton trucks can get you started out for sure .
> 
> The Clipper: I watched the weather network this morning, and they said It may be just a snow/rain mix south of hwy 7, But 10cm + to the north of hwy 7...I take that as a grain of salt...Its too early to tell, Imo Clippers are hard to predict what will unfold.
> 
> Fuel prices: I think Thats Its best to keep that extra $9000 In your pocket and buy trucks with Gas engines...They drop the price of Gas, but Diesel fuel Is still up there...Most of us farmers have diesel machines...and the truckers...snow plowers ...and It all gets taged on to the goods and equipment we all have to buy...passed on to customers...They need to drop the Diesel fuel price to atleast to mach the Gas price...years ago Diesel was always cheeper...Drop the Diesel Prices!...Your screwen the working men


Yeah Daner

What the heck is going on? Have you figured out what the story is about diesel and gas pricing? I'm wondering if the 'powers that be' have figured out that diesel is 30% more bang for the buck and are pricing it accordingly


----------



## JD Dave

heather lawn spray;646819 said:


> Yeah Daner
> 
> What the heck is going on? Have you figured out what the story is about diesel and gas pricing? I'm wondering if the 'powers that be' have figured out that diesel is 30% more bang for the buck and are pricing it accordingly


I just bought 1000 galllons of couloured for $.746 and 500 of clear for $.889. These prices are plus GST. Right now I can buy gas for under$.75. Makes me mad but there's no way I'm going back to gas trucks.


----------



## Daner

Well hopefully the D fuel will come down after the heating season Is gone...But then again I dought It
Dave , A Lot of people forget about the part,Or just do not realize that the GST Is slapped on top of our delivered fuel bill...It looks like we are getting a good deal until they add that 5%...I like my Diesels as well...But $9,000 option plus the taxes on that, then the high price at the pumps...I would bet that there will be less Diesel Pick up truck sales this year...Time for another coffee LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;647018 said:


> Well hopefully the D fuel will come down after the heating season Is gone...But then again I dought It
> Dave , A Lot of people forget about the part,Or just do not realize that the GST Is slapped on top of our delivered fuel bill...It looks like we are getting a good deal until they add that 5%...I like my Diesels as well...But $9,000 option plus the taxes on that, then the high price at the pumps...I would bet that there will be less Diesel Pick up truck sales this year...Time for another coffee LOL


There was and is still some good deals in the US on deisel trucks. You can find lots of trucks with under 5k on them . The reg cab deisel I bought was loaded and had 69 miles on it and I paid $32,777 back in the summer when we had a $.95 dollar. I figure I got the deisel for nothing. Even with the low $ the US is still worth looking at. Tell me what you want and I'll see what I can find.


----------



## Daner

That Is a Great deal you got from the States...I'm looking at the new 09 GMC Extd Cab 4x4 with the 
6'-6" Box...But I would like to sell the I ton Dually I have first...but with the soft Used car market around,There hard to sell


----------



## bowtie_guy

Lynden-Jeff, you get your tranny done by Greg S?? He owns a mister trans down there and does awsome ally work, my buddy has had 2 done by him with great success.

As for snow, I was out Thursday 12:00AM to 6:30AM. They are calling for snow tomorrow, 5 to 10cm!! 

Hope we get alot this season!!


----------



## heather lawn spray

Do you figure that gas users 'shop around' but diesel users stay with the same supplier year in and year out. Same diesel supplier 12 years and 5 years before that. Little four wheelers stop wherever and pick up the cheapest gas. If diesel users could find away to shop around would the diesel price drop? Call the local fuel supplier/tankers and see who will deliver the cheapest? Keep a couple of card lock cards and check the pumps regularly? Fewer diesel stations, they control the prices, not the consumer shopping around. Diesel supply is a business supply and business wants gaurantee's of supply availabilty, just like road salt.


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;647085 said:


> That Is a Great deal you got from the States...I'm looking at the new 09 GMC Extd Cab 4x4 with the
> 6'-6" Box...But I would like to sell the I ton Dually I have first...but with the soft Used car market around,There hard to sell


My dealer has a DMax ext cab 08 with 9k on it, white 08 and he wants 42k. It's loaded with leather and sunroof. No sense looking in the US untill your ready, lots of trucks but I don't like making offers unless I'm serious. Asking price from dealers means nothing right now, I found a freind of mine a new CC dmax with 14k on it for a little over 30 and the dealer was asking 38 I think. The dealers aren't suppose to sell new to us, but some will fudge things to get the sale. Look at this dealer for fun.
http://www.basiltrucks.com/


----------



## Daner

They want 50.000 for a gas here, no leather or sunroof..Thats a great deal for that 08.....thanks for the heads up on that Dave


----------



## DeVries

I hear what you guy's are saying about cheap or cheaper trucks in the states. I know a lot of people who have bought vehicles there recently.

I am on the transportation board for a local school. We needed to buy new busses this summer as our other busses were getting old and repairs were gettting to be to expensive. We bought three blue bird cab over style busses out of Chicago due to the fact that they were almost $20,000.00 cheaper per bus than here at home. Warrenties would be honoured here and all.

We recently got a notice from transport canada that the VIN numbers on these busses were no longer valid here in Canada due to the fact that they did not have the right type of windows in them. Apparently we have stricter laws about glass type. We`ve been given until March of 2009 to get new busses.

Is the government playing hard ball with those who have bought in the States because they payed taxes in the States, and if they do this with busses can they also do this with vehicles. Let`s hope not.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;647070 said:


> There was and is still some good deals in the US on deisel trucks. You can find lots of trucks with under 5k on them . The reg cab deisel I bought was loaded and had 69 miles on it and I paid $32,777 back in the summer when we had a $.95 dollar. I figure I got the deisel for nothing. Even with the low $ the US is still worth looking at. Tell me what you want and I'll see what I can find.


Wow, you guys dont even want to know what I got my truck for then. my dmax with only 57,000 K's fully loaded except leather i picked up for $19.... and that was from a guy in guelph who brought the truck back from Tennessee... not tooo bad ah


----------



## Daner

That's bad news about those Buses...Maybe Its just a safety Issue...But Still...as far as the trucks...Not sure Some are made In the states, Or the parts are any way.
Hows the Duramax for power..I use to run GMC Diesels welding Rigs In the 90s and we had a lot of problems with those pumps....I hope they got that problem solved


----------



## musclecarboy

Daner;647227 said:


> Hows the Duramax for power..I use to run GMC Diesels welding Rigs In the 90s and we had a lot of problems with those pumps....I hope they got that problem solved


Tons of power. My 02 is pretty fast bone stock, I don't even want to know how fast Dave's truck is


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;647227 said:


> That's bad news about those Buses...Maybe Its just a safety Issue...But Still...as far as the trucks...Not sure Some are made In the states, Or the parts are any way.
> Hows the Duramax for power..I use to run GMC Diesels welding Rigs In the 90s and we had a lot of problems with those pumps....I hope they got that problem solved


We had a couple of injector pumps replaced on the '90's trucks, glad I didn't have to pay for that. '06 and '05 have been good so far. The '06 is just a sweet-heart on the power side, operators keeps wanting to take it home
Rumor is the '04 should be able to stay up with the '06


----------



## Daner

Nothing but clear skies on the ole radar...must be time to get the lawn chair out and have a cold pop.

Jeff I like your weather map better than mine LOL ,we should get some snow this week...and my bets In that she blows all the way down to New York...after dropping 4" over all of us guys...we will see ...maybe towards the end of the week

Darnerrrrrzzzzz


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

bowtie_guy;647089 said:


> Lynden-Jeff, you get your tranny done by Greg S?? He owns a mister trans down there and does awsome ally work, my buddy has had 2 done by him with great success.
> 
> As for snow, I was out Thursday 12:00AM to 6:30AM. They are calling for snow tomorrow, 5 to 10cm!!
> 
> Hope we get alot this season!!


I got it done at one of the mister transmissions owned by a guy named Richard. Very good reputation and I think there is a guy that works there named Greg. All the other mr transmissions have a terrible rep, does your friend work at the one in burlington?

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## dellwas

Hey another Bluenoser! I'm in Chester Grant, welcome!



Ducke;645053 said:


> Dartmouth.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Some more maps:

Henry Margusity from accuweather's map


----------



## Ducke

dellwas;647470 said:


> Hey another Bluenoser! I'm in Chester Grant, welcome!


Hey there
How was the snow down your way??


----------



## Daner

dellwas;647470 said:


> Hey another Bluenoser! I'm in Chester Grant, welcome!


The Easteners are boxing us In LOL:salute: welcome


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

The forcasters seem to be all over the place on this one. It will all bepend on the time of day the precip rolls through. Looks like rain turning into snow which is always good for a sloppy mess. Here in the tropics I'm sure it will be mostly rain.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

The models can't seem to predict where the storms going to stall out and how much back side snow we will get, the most recent models lean toward 15-20 cm for the toronto area but wether that will happen who knows. This has only been on todays models.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Ours sounds like soggy stuff that melts on contact, sort of


----------



## itssnowtime

Hey Jeff, guess who?? I'm finally in! Let's hope for minimal snow= lots of salting$$


----------



## ff1221

You fellas down south of here are welcome to all of it, I've had enough for November. I'll post some pics tomorrow, the wife went wild with the camera.


----------



## musclecarboy

Lynden-Jeff;647570 said:


> ... the most recent models lean toward 15-20 cm for the toronto area but wether that will happen who knows. ...


I'm sure Jon likes the sounds of that! 

Hopefully the snow is just going to fall early and leave a clear Dec and Jan.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

itssnowtime;647675 said:


> Hey Jeff, guess who?? I'm finally in! Let's hope for minimal snow= lots of salting$$


lol finally! Sig filled out and everything, im impressed. I had to go out last night and plow everything on the mountain. Freak little streamer left almost 4 inchs in just a couple hours.


----------



## kah68

We were plowing last year Nov 5th and never seemed to stop other than two big thaws. This year we have had a total of about 4 inches which we have just tramped down so with the cold we've had this last week we are finally ready for the first plow.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

DeVries

I noticed what you said about the windows of the American school buses. I had the same problem at work last year. I was able to easily upgrade the front side and entry doors to the thermo/insulated glass with parts from the local Blue Bird dealer. I also had to change the overhead "SCHOOL BUS" decals and the amber overhead warning lights too red. These changes satisfied the M.T.O. and Transport Canada to allow us to use these buses anywhere in Ontario. I wouldn't be too worried about the letter you received, I think you could get around it with what I have mentioned above. But I could always be wrong.

Hope this helps

Brent


----------



## itssnowtime

Looks like TWN is calling for more rain than snow with trace amounts of flurries over the next few days... I like it!!!!!!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

itssnowtime;648222 said:


> Looks like TWN is calling for more rain than snow with trace amounts of flurries over the next few days... I like it!!!!!!


And accuweather says 8-20 cm, I dont think anyone knows whats going on  Going to get my plow fixed right now


----------



## DeVries

Hey thanks Brent.
Someone on the board is looking into how we can get around it right now. Thanks for the info.

Looks like the next couple of days are going to be messy, a little rain and snow mix, perfect weather to take whatever frost we've had in the gravel lots out.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

rain, rain, come today. Keep all of the snow away.

Hey, that works with the song sort of.

Have an electrical issue with an older truck... 07. ha. Can't wait for the japanese to get into this market.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Jon

other than that, how is the little truck holding up to it's duty?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It is the F-350 that is in with Ford right now.

The plow stopped working while the truck still did. We jacked up the plow and put in the safety pin, went to start the truck and now all of a sudden it wouldn't start. Ford will blame the plow, Kooy will blame ford. It will be fun trying not to pay a fortune to get our OLD truck back. It took four days to get it towed. We did it at night because the flatbed driver was worried about how the plow would hang off.

The ranger is fine btw. The power hitch on the 720lt is bent, and we had a defective fuse holder (the one that goes under the dash). It pulled about 300 driveways on the first storm because the bobcats were not set up to go and it did great. It will now be used for touching up parking spaces and for about 40 resi's. We have had a bad habit of not giving our resi's as good a service as we give our townhomes, and that will change this winter.


----------



## Daner

*How Do You Like Me Now*

Here she comes...Its all rain... But that soon will change...Every thing Is per push Untill Dec. herewesport...I better gitttt and look for some cheep Diesel LOL

http://www.accuweather.com/radar-la...ite=NE&type=SIR&anim=1&level=regional&large=1


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;648461 said:


> It is the F-350 that is in with Ford right now.
> 
> The plow stopped working while the truck still did. We jacked up the plow and put in the safety pin, went to start the truck and now all of a sudden it wouldn't start. Ford will blame the plow, Kooy will blame ford. It will be fun trying not to pay a fortune to get our OLD truck back. It took four days to get it towed. We did it at night because the flatbed driver was worried about how the plow would hang off.
> 
> The ranger is fine btw. The power hitch on the 720lt is bent, and we had a defective fuse holder (the one that goes under the dash). It pulled about 300 driveways on the first storm because the bobcats were not set up to go and it did great. It will now be used for touching up parking spaces and for about 40 resi's. We have had a bad habit of not giving our resi's as good a service as we give our townhomes, and that will change this winter.


If your truck needs a tow, take the blade off and put it on another truck and at the same time you could have tried the blade to see if it is just a truck problem. JMO but I would never wait that long for a tow truck.


----------



## Daner

No rain here just snow


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;648533 said:


> No rain here just snow


DITTO

tapering off now, melting at 0.4 degrees


----------



## Daner

4 cm on the ground now. changed to wet snow 0.6 degrees


----------



## heather lawn spray

Pristine PM ltd;648461 said:


> It is the F-350 that is in with Ford right now.
> 
> The plow stopped working while the truck still did. We jacked up the plow and put in the safety pin, went to start the truck and now all of a sudden it wouldn't start. Ford will blame the plow, Kooy will blame ford. It will be fun trying not to pay a fortune to get our OLD truck back. It took four days to get it towed. We did it at night because the flatbed driver was worried about how the plow would hang off.
> 
> The ranger is fine btw. The power hitch on the 720lt is bent, and we had a defective fuse holder (the one that goes under the dash). It pulled about 300 driveways on the first storm because the bobcats were not set up to go and it did great. It will now be used for touching up parking spaces and for about 40 resi's. We have had a bad habit of not giving our resi's as good a service as we give our townhomes, and that will change this winter.


Problem smells like alternator/battery issues. Plow stops working then truck runs out of juice? Been there, done that, got the tow-truck


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

All rain here 4mm. Temps are at the max holding at +3. Latter tonight the temps are to hover in the zero area. Looking for a salting perhaps a C-1 at best.

As for the tow truck thing we have all been there. IMO a dead short in the plow pump causing issues down the line.


----------



## JD Dave

heather lawn spray;648634 said:


> Problem smells like alternator/battery issues. Plow stops working then truck runs out of juice? Been there, done that, got the tow-truck


I have a funny feeling one of the battery terminals just needs tightened but that's where I would look first. I think this blade was just installed.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

mainly rain here. was calling for some flakes but nothing now. 

editing my time sheets and organizing the route after our first run the other day.

you guys get to push the other night or just salt?


----------



## cet

I have pushed everything twice and some stuff 3 times. We have salted everything 5 times. What month is this? Crappy Summer, no Fall and an early Winter. Things are going well though. All 3 salt trucks going tonight. One of my contracts changed to pickle mix, what a PITA.


----------



## Daner

Salting and pushing...But nothing to get excited about.

Well this has been all snow here so far ,No rain as of yet...looking at the radar ,looks like Its pulling more moisture up here...all packing snow...I'm watching the system from out west...That could be fun. 
There could be a whole different forecast tomorrow.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Sleet here. Tomorow is when the snow should really fly. Plow is RIXED and ready to rock.


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;648767 said:


> Sleet here. Tomorow is when the snow should really fly. Plow is RIXED and ready to rock.


Did you get a new pump? And does is raise better now?


----------



## Daner

Dave ,Did you get a chanch to use your new V plow yet...If so Hows It working for yaa


----------



## musclecarboy

Snowing like crazy here, pretty wet stuff. Accu says 3-8 then 5-10 for tomorrow


----------



## STRONGARM

Rain here mixed with a bit of wet snow, only a slight chance of a salt.

Looks like only salting most of the week, good for fall clean ups


----------



## Triple L

just came back from salt salt salt salt salt. Chemically plowed all the non contract lots.... lol and this is why the smart about salt progam makes you have all your propertys on contract. which sounds like a pretty stupid idea to start out with

Jeff - have you heard any news from snoway yet?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;648528 said:


> If your truck needs a tow, take the blade off and put it on another truck and at the same time you could have tried the blade to see if it is just a truck problem. JMO but I would never wait that long for a tow truck.


The power hitch was gripping it quite tight and because there was no power to the plow we could not get it to let go. We also were not sure that we would have any better luck with the plow on another truck because we didn't know exactly what the problem was. It was one of those things that we thought would be easy to solve and after jacking it up, putting the safety pin in, it worked. We should have dealt with it right away, that was the main mistake. We also should have been there the first time when the tow truck was called, if you are not there they get nervious about towing a plow on.

Ford replaced both batteries and some wiring and fuel pump wiring under warrenty. We had tried the new alternator already, and thought that would solve it, we just should have never turned the truck off once the new alternator was in.

Kooy is hopefully going to fix the pump/moter and do it under warrenty and we will go from there.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;648930 said:


> The power hitch was gripping it quite tight and because there was no power to the plow we could not get it to let go. We also were not sure that we would have any better luck with the plow on another truck because we didn't know exactly what the problem was. It was one of those things that we thought would be easy to solve and after jacking it up, putting the safety pin in, it worked. We should have dealt with it right away, that was the main mistake. We also should have been there the first time when the tow truck was called, if you are not there they get nervious about towing a plow on.
> 
> Ford replaced both batteries and some wiring and fuel pump wiring under warrenty. We had tried the new alternator already, and thought that would solve it, we just should have never turned the truck off once the new alternator was in.
> 
> Kooy is hopefully going to fix the pump/moter and do it under warrenty and we will go from there.


 Sounds good, I didn't know you couldn't take a Blizzard off without power. I hope you get it all figured out.


----------



## Daner

Holy smokes I better Git to work ,, I'm gone!!!!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;648890 said:


> Jeff - have you heard any news from snoway yet?





JD Dave;648775 said:


> Did you get a new pump? And does is raise better now?


Yep, new brain went in this afternoon. Was something to do with faulty pump or something bad in the block itself. Works like a champ now, up in 2 seconds lol. Can't wait to try!

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## DeVries

Daner;648969 said:


> Holy smokes I better Git to work ,, I'm gone!!!!


Rain rain and more rain. Whatever snow we had is all gone by now.


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;649022 said:


> Yep, new brain went in this afternoon. Was something to do with faulty pump or something bad in the block itself. Works like a champ now, up in 2 seconds lol. Can't wait to try!
> 
> Cheers
> Jeff


I'm glad they got it figured out.


----------



## musclecarboy

Did my rounds, nothing down in the city, salt took care of anything up here.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Ya me too. Thing is amazing now, guess I just got a bad block or something. It happens, now I just need a new sticker!


----------



## coif_kid

Thought I was going to have to out tonight, but the 2 1/2" melted down below to 1/2" - 1" by 3AM. Since none of my contracts requested salt, I'm off the hook again.


----------



## heather lawn spray

coif_kid;649558 said:


> Thought I was going to have to out tonight, but the 2 1/2" melted down below to 1/2" - 1" by 3AM. Since none of my contracts requested salt, I'm off the hook again.


Pretty well sums up my life


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Salted it all this morning, back to bed for 4:30.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

With an outside temp of +1 the snow has a real issue trying to accumulate. No salt, no plow, just driving around for the fun of it. Nothing is worse than the"Where were you???" When one section of town gets hit and not the other.


----------



## ff1221

We've been going for pretty well a week straight. After the 16 inch dump on Saturday, spent Sunday & Monday moving snow, and today scraping slush off, weather forcast for here shows a bit of a reprieve, i'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

What a dud!!!!


----------



## cet

Another Plow, not looking good for the contracts again this year. What happened to Global Warming.

I wouldn't mind a few days off to catch up on Life.


----------



## Daner

*Big Storm On Its Way*



cet;650573 said:


> Another Plow, not looking good for the contracts again this year. What happened to Global Warming.
> 
> I wouldn't mind a few days off to catch up on Life.


Enjoy your days off now...Wait till that wind picks up and the cold Arctic Low heads to our good ole town...We are In for one of the worst *(Heavy Snow)* winters of all times.
Lots of Moisture...and cold cold wind = Heavy blowing snow
The wet summer that we had Is rolling right Into the cold Arctic air 
All the signs are on the table...even the mosquitoes are growing fur on there feet


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I wouldn't mind a snowflake to hit the ground and survive!!!!!! These plus 1-2 temps with snow are killing me. Up all night waiting for a dip in the temp (as forcasted) and nothing!!!

Super cold temps were forcasted for Dec. has anyone heard different. 

Danner. Have you seen any of your old timer farmer friends to shine some intelligent light on this subject???


----------



## DKG

I hope your wrong Daner


----------



## musclecarboy

DKG;650738 said:


> I hope your wrong Daner


+1

I'm on contract this year!:realmad:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Woke up to 4 inches this morning up here...still coming down hard. Nothing in the city.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;650754 said:


> Nothing in the city.


Thank goodness... woke up for salt but found 2" in Richmond Hill


----------



## JD Dave

DKG;650738 said:


> I hope your wrong Daner


Come on girls, bring on the snow!!!!! I hope Daner is right!!


----------



## JD Dave

cet;650573 said:


> Another Plow, not looking good for the contracts again this year. What happened to Global Warming.
> 
> I wouldn't mind a few days off to catch up on Life.


And it only November. LOL

Still laughing.


----------



## DeVries

Salting this morning on the mountain only, rain on the down side, typical for this time of the year.

Enviro canada say's a warmer wetter winter than normal, not sure what normal is as two years ago they forcasted an average winter and we got no snow


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I will third the "Daner wrong" aspect. I feel bad for Chris, we have only had the one plow and salt. He has had 4 or 5 now.... I could have done more for my places in Markham, but I got away with it due to the temps going up fast.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;650914 said:


> Enviro canada say's a warmer wetter winter than normal, not sure what normal is as two years ago they forcasted an average winter and we got no snow


We can only hope...

If I had to guess, I think this year will more than likely be a lot like last year. Either way, I guess I have no choice but to take it!

We had a full salt run in today - St. Catharines got white, we pushed in Fonthill, parts of Welland. Closer to Lake Erie it was a little less again.


----------



## kah68

tymusictymusicFirst even of the year, between 6-8" and mild, it was a tough go, very slippery and stuck more than once, over all not bad but the first push is always a slow one. Might get more tonight but looks like only a few cm.


----------



## Ducke

*Live from the Duck Pond*

Well our 30+ cm is now down to about 5cm 
It now +7 and raining. 
Oh well easy come easy go.


----------



## Daner

*Wild Winter In store*

I was up On Skully's Hill today, And my Good Friend Scully agrees...He too has seen Mosquitoes with fur on there feet as well...When was the last time you saw November weather like this...

Now I just have to figure out how I can get wireless net on my laptop for the tractor????
Can you get radar (Weather) sent to your cell with Tellus?payup

Big Flakes coming down here now (Lake effect) but sitting at 0.0 cel

Danerzzzz


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;651229 said:


> I was up On Skully's Hill today, And my Good Friend Scully agrees...He too has seen Mosquitoes with fur on there feet as well...When was the last time you saw November weather like this...
> 
> Now I just have to figure out how I can get wireless net on my laptop for the tractor????
> Can you get radar (Weather) sent to your cell with Tellus?payup
> 
> Big Flakes coming down here now (Lake effect) but sitting at 0.0 cel
> 
> Danerzzzz


Yes but a Blackberry would be better.


----------



## Daner

Dave Good point...I'm waiting for the New Blackberry's to come to Canada ...I think They call them the Blackberry Storm?...Have you herd of that new toy/equipment


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;651245 said:


> Dave Good point...I'm waiting for the New Blackberry's to come to Canada ...I think They call them the Blackberry Storm?...Have you herd of that new toy/equipment


Yes they should be in stores very soon, I just saw a Bell ad that said coming soon. I'm getting one also.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

WHAT A DAY!!!!!!! Go out to do some stuff today and what do you know the truck wont start. So a $100 tow and a day in the shop my 6.0L had a bad cam shaft sensor. My 6.0 must have been a 7.3 in its past life, as they had this problem regularly, and 6.0s NEVER see it. Well mine did, luckily still under warrentee. And of course its been snowing all day!


----------



## STRONGARM

Where is it snowing Jeff, we have bare pavement here?


----------



## STRONGARM

That sux about your truck, where did you have it fixed?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

STRONGARM;651270 said:


> That sux about your truck, where did you have it fixed?


Discovery in Burlington. Only cost the $100 deductible and they really hustled to get it fixed for me which I really appreciate. Snowing like a b*tch on the mountain and was in Burlington aswell when I left, however its just starting to stick up here. We got almost 2 inchs up here on Saturday that was a freak event, which is why I beeped you if you were wondering lol.

Cheers


----------



## STRONGARM

Oh I was wondering about sat, is it sticking on the mountain now? Right now it's still wet flurries here and not sticking.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Perhaps a glimmer of hope here in the tropics. Sunday looking promising for some accumulating snow. Another salting would be nice to close out the month a push would also be dandy. Got o love Alberta clipers in Nov!!! I tend to remember them in the cold part of winter.

So Strongarm out of the fleet what is your favourite truck to push with. Noticed quite the assortment. Any one is welcome to chime in with thier all time best plow truck.


----------



## STRONGARM

Daff if I had to pick one I would take my dodge, by far the most power. That beeing said the chev and gm have been very reliable. The ford is the one I drive now,it will be my last.The only reason I drive it is because I love my western. We will have to see after my new sno-way's are installed this week.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

So what is the Mega V going on??


----------



## STRONGARM

Dodge, if it's as good as they say I might start driving it again


----------



## heather lawn spray

2.5 -3 cm west Kitchener

2 blocks in city: 1-2 cm
Cambridge: 1 cm
Paris: green grass
(we have crew all over the map)


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

STRONGARM;651297 said:


> Oh I was wondering about sat, is it sticking on the mountain now? Right now it's still wet flurries here and not sticking.


1-2 cm, most props are borderline salting, depends on your preference

Cheers


----------



## toby4492

Jeff you should be changing that sig one of these days lol tymusic


----------



## STRONGARM

Still no snow on the ground down here


----------



## musclecarboy

Daner;651245 said:


> Dave Good point...I'm waiting for the New Blackberry's to come to Canada ...I think They call them the Blackberry Storm?...Have you herd of that new toy/equipment


Yuck, my fingers are no good with touch screens. I have a Pearl and its a POS. I'm looking to get a Bold. I can't figure out a good plan and I've had my phone for 1 1/2 years!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

toby4492;651396 said:


> Jeff you should be changing that sig one of these days lol tymusic


Much better now!


----------



## toby4492

Lynden-Jeff;651557 said:


> Much better now!


:salute:


----------



## tls22

Happyyyyy.............oh nevermind, you guys are the best!:waving:







Tim


----------



## Daner

Happy Turkey Day To you as well:waving:ussmileyflagtymusic

We have snow coming

http://global-warming.accuweather.com/ba.html


----------



## tls22

Daner;652179 said:


> Happy Turkey Day To you as well::ussmileyflagty
> 
> We have snow coming
> 
> http://global-warming.accuweather.com/ba.html


I wish i had that problem.....:realmad: oh well it will come, enjoy the snow! Take pics!:waving:


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Non lake inhanced snow!!!!!


----------



## Daner

Here she Is clipper on the way...you should get some action from this Daff
Not a whole heck of alot of snow...but It will get Us going again


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Well im not a happy camper at all. Got my truck back and went to go home from Burlington to lynden, and what do you know, dead. Got it towed again and its there overnight and all day tomorow. Hoping they will have it done, or else im in really big trouble.


----------



## ff1221

This radar pic shows it pretty green, i'd prefer that, last weeks clipper created 2 feet in 4 days, i'm in no rush to see that again.


----------



## Daner

Lynden-Jeff;652377 said:


> Well im not a happy camper at all. Got my truck back and went to go home from Burlington to lynden, and what do you know, dead. Got it towed again and its there overnight and all day tomorow. Hoping they will have it done, or else im in really big trouble.


Jeff...What do you me Dead...It just wont run?...Thats the Diesel right?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Daner;652396 said:


> Jeff...What do you me Dead...It just wont run?...Thats the Diesel right?


Hey,

Ya it had the Trouble code: Cam Shaft Sensor error, which is common in the 7.3L diesels, but very uncommon in 6.0L diesels, now my mechanic said he has seen it before, rarely and didnt find anything else wrong, and once he replced the sensor it was all good to go. Hes thinking the actual wiring harness may have a fault in it some where, and it was either temperature or movement sensitive as my truck was inside all night, and once I let it sit outside all day it woulden't start again. Hopefully he will have me back up tomorow, its really freakin me out.


----------



## cet

Nothing worse then being down your plow truck. A back up truck is priceless. These are the things that can drive you nuts. I hope it all works out and you are back up and running.


----------



## Daner

Theres not much you can do now...Its In His hands...Hopfully he will find out whats going on with the truck,and havve It back to you asap...Stay cool


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Yep, going in mid day tomorow to see progress, then if its going to be in all weekend I will try and find a backup truck. Can't wait till next year, then ill have atleast 2 trucks!


----------



## cet

If you keep your eyes open I bet there will be some real deals out there. I plowed Tuesday night with my dually and I would love to have a reg. cab 3/4 ton truck instead, maybe next year.


----------



## ff1221

I know how you feel, for about 4 years i ran with just one truck, and when it went down you were praying it wouldn't snow. Hope you're up and running soon Jeff


----------



## Daner

Good Idea going In there...shows you need the truck back fast

With a spare truck,It helps to have the same plow mount


----------



## creativedesigns

so far this November, we've only been out 3 times in Ottawa. Light snow tho...tymusic


----------



## Daner

creativedesigns;652452 said:


> so far this November, we've only been out 3 times in Ottawa. Light snow tho...tymusic


Easier going than last year for you...But I'm sure the fun will begin sone enough


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Nothng worse than having your only truck down. Not to mention having a newer one that is theoretically less likely to have an issue. That is where good friends come in handy. Any one up there who can give you a hand???

Lets all hope it is something simple and not a complete wiring harness.


----------



## Triple L

DAFFMOBILEWASH;652776 said:


> Nothng worse than having your only truck down. Not to mention having a newer one that is theoretically less likely to have an issue. That is where good friends come in handy. Any one up there who can give you a hand???
> 
> Lets all hope it is something simple and not a complete wiring harness.


Man, I think its time to turn that tuner down a notch or two ......

My buddys been having trouble with his 6 liter also, had to have it towed twice in the past couple months, and his is an 06!

Better save up that winter money and pick up a nice truck, man I cant believe how cheap trucks are going for these days  take a look at auto trader, it'll blow your mind


----------



## DeVries

Triple L;652970 said:


> Man, I think its time to turn that tuner down a notch or two ......
> 
> My buddys been having trouble with his 6 liter also, had to have it towed twice in the past couple months, and his is an 06!
> 
> Better save up that winter money and pick up a nice truck, man I cant believe how cheap trucks are going for these days  take a look at auto trader, it'll blow your mind


Lease is up on my truck this month. Leasing company sent me new prices on trucks. A new 09 exectly the same as what I have now is just over 10 grand cheaper, and is I went with a gasser it would be almost 19,000 cheaper.


----------



## heather lawn spray

DeVries;652973 said:


> Lease is up on my truck this month. Leasing company sent me new prices on trucks. A new 09 exectly the same as what I have now is just over 10 grand cheaper, and is I went with a gasser it would be almost 19,000 cheaper.


Yeah

The price on trucks has softened. People have stopped using them as toys. The market for light work trucks is much smaller. There will be a lot of trucks out on the market new and near new.
Went and kicked tires a month ago at the local GM dealer used lot, phones me back 2 weeks later saying the price has dropped $2500. '04, x-cab, s-box, 6.6, 4x4. $25,500. All dressed up for the party, even the wife likes it. Part-time plow truck, part-time salt truck, part-time road service truck and it's even in company colour


----------



## Daner

The new 09 GMC ext cabs are In short supply...theres a lot more crew cabs...our local dealer told me that It may be a long time before they get any In stock

This makes me think that GM is going down...like all the other auto makers...even Toyota has dropped big In sales.

Its a buyers market out there now...a lot of guys are doing trades as well because of the soft used car market


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;653012 said:


> The new 09 GMC ext cabs are In short supply...theres a lot more crew cabs...our local dealer told me that It may be a long time before they get any In stock
> 
> This makes me think that GM is going down...like all the other auto makers...even Toyota has dropped big In sales.
> 
> Its a buyers market out there now...a lot of guys are doing trades as well because of the soft used car market


Crew cabs= big busses. people used to use 'em as weekenders and grocery-getters. Costs and incomes have forced them to keep their egos in check. I agree, GM is cutting whole plants trying to stop the flow of red. Their game will be to stop the flow of red before they bleed to death


----------



## JD Dave

Monday is looking good for snow!!


----------



## tls22

JD Dave;653028 said:


> Monday is looking good for snow!!


Yep yep....text book storm for toronto jdtymusic! Enjoy...take some pics!


----------



## JD Dave

tls22;653029 said:


> Yep yep....text book storm for toronto jdtymusic! Enjoy...take some pics!


Thanks Tim but get the heck out of the Canadian Weather Thread.


----------



## heather lawn spray

JD Dave;653042 said:


> Thanks Tim but get the heck out of the Canadian Weather Thread.


Should 'they' be showing their passport to get on this thread? Or at least landed immigrant status


----------



## toby4492

JD Dave;653028 said:


> Monday is looking good for snow!!


Great to hear JD. 2"-4" supposed to fall here on Sunday night :bluebounc



JD Dave;653042 said:


> Thanks Tim but get the heck out of the Canadian Weather Thread.


He is a little like Clapper's bug isn't he   Timmy


----------



## JD Dave

toby4492;653052 said:


> Great to hear JD. 2"-4" supposed to fall here on Sunday night :bluebounc
> 
> He is a little like Clapper's bug isn't he   Timmy


Thanks Tom, but when the heck did Wiscinsin enter our socialist union?


----------



## heather lawn spray

JD Dave;653057 said:


> Thanks Tom, but when the heck did Wiscinsin enter our socialist union?


plowers of the world unite, you have nothing to lose but your tire chains ( and tire studs and blue flashing lights . . . )


----------



## heather lawn spray

JD Dave;653028 said:


> Monday is looking good for snow!!


only if you count +2 good for snow


----------



## toby4492

JD Dave;653057 said:


> Thanks Tom, but when the heck did Wiscinsin enter our socialist union?


Well if you wouldn't be so anal with all that grease  maybe you would have taken the time to see that I invaded this thread a long time ago. tymusic

Hope all you guys make a wad of payup this season. :waving:


----------



## sonicblue2003

So when will the banana belt be getting some snow... geeze... you guys along the lakes are getting it... I'm chomping at the bit here !!!


----------



## JD Dave

toby4492;653072 said:


> Well if you wouldn't be so anal with all that grease  maybe you would have taken the time to see that I invaded this thread a long time ago.
> 
> Hope all you guys make a wad of payup this season. :waving:


I'm never going to live this GREASE thing down am I?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;653028 said:


> Monday is looking good for snow!!


Your all excited like you get paid per push. WTF? Thought you were all in?


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;653126 said:


> Your all excited like you get paid per push. WTF? Thought you were all in?


I'm pretty sure he's got it capped. It was explained to me, basically I think he makes off like a banditpayup


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;653126 said:


> Your all excited like you get paid per push. WTF? Thought you were all in?


I like the big pushes, it whittles out the little boys. I am all in on most of my stuff but we get payed to plow so we might as well embrace it. I'm still like a kid on the big storms.


----------



## cet

It's nice to enjoy your job. It is the waiting when they are calling for snow that drives me nuts. Once I'm out everything is good to go.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;653168 said:


> It's nice to enjoy your job. It is the waiting when they are calling for snow that drives me nuts. Once I'm out everything is good to go.


I agree the waiting sucks but if you live in Newmarket you plow or salt every night, so not much waiting.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;653144 said:


> I like the big pushes, it whittles out the little boys. I am all in on most of my stuff but we get payed to plow so we might as well embrace it. I'm still like a kid on the big storms.


I'm with you on that. just not to frequently. The novelty wears off for me after the first couple of pushes-which has already happened up here-so in theory, i've had enough already!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

JohnnyRoyale;653254 said:


> I'm with you on that. just not to frequently. The novelty wears off for me after the first couple of pushes-which has already happened up here-so in theory, i've had enough already!


Here we are in the tropics waiting for something to accumulate. Pref before Mon hate to float the $$$ till the end of Dec.

With all the snow falling up north how is the salt situation looking. Hate to have to pay big bucks for salt when we haventy even used any.


----------



## Daner

Looks like Hamilton Is getting some good streamers


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

It is snowing here. Got my truck back, looks like shes all good to go. Full new wiring harness for all the engine sensors, a $1000 covered by warrentee luckily lol. Everyone cross their fingers that it starts in the morning!

Cheers


----------



## heather lawn spray

Lynden-Jeff;653407 said:


> It is snowing here. Got my truck back, looks like shes all good to go. Full new wiring harness for all the engine sensors, a $1000 covered by warrentee luckily lol. Everyone cross their fingers that it starts in the morning!
> 
> Cheers


Place your bets gentlemen, please, place your bets


----------



## creativedesigns

Great!!! The mouse traps worked! lol ...Tls22 is gone!  :waving: tymusic 
Thanks JD! LOL


----------



## tls22

creativedesigns;653423 said:


> Great!!! The mouse traps worked! lol ...Tls22 is gone!  :waving: tymusic
> Thanks JD! LOL


You would not be that lucky! Im crossing the boarder going to steal ur truck and ur girl!:waving:


----------



## Daner

Lynden-Jeff;653407 said:


> It is snowing here. Got my truck back, looks like shes all good to go. Full new wiring harness for all the engine sensors, a $1000 covered by warrentee luckily lol. Everyone cross their fingers that it starts in the morning!
> 
> Cheers


I bet your happy...If It were me I would fire it up before you hit the hay

I feel a storm coming ,By bones are starting to ake


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;653407 said:


> It is snowing here. Got my truck back, looks like shes all good to go. Full new wiring harness for all the engine sensors, a $1000 covered by warrentee luckily lol. Everyone cross their fingers that it starts in the morning!
> 
> Cheers


Built Ford tough. LOL


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Daner;653454 said:


> I bet your happy...If It were me I would fire it up before you hit the hay
> 
> I feel a storm coming ,By bones are starting to ake


Ive already been outside 4 times to start it lol. Has started every time. It didn't start yesterday when I let it cool down, so im hoping thats not the case today.


----------



## cet

Great news. I hope that's the end of your problems.


----------



## musclecarboy

Now the great news for you Chris LOL


----------



## Triple L

Lynden-Jeff;653463 said:


> Ive already been outside 4 times to start it lol. Has started every time. It didn't start yesterday when I let it cool down, so im hoping thats not the case today.


Man you are one of the luckiest guys ever, what isnt new on your truck? Everything always breaks on me right after the warranty expires.... Stihl's got that down to a science.....


----------



## heather lawn spray

creativedesigns;653423 said:


> Great!!! The mouse traps worked! lol ...Tls22 is gone!  :waving: tymusic
> Thanks JD! LOL


11 minutes, remember the classic 'little brother that always wants to tag along with the big boys'?tymusic


----------



## heather lawn spray

musclecarboy;653527 said:


> Now the great news for you Chris LOL


Is it_ you_ that's spreading these rumors?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Just tried again and she still starts!


----------



## kah68

If there's any truth to that Accuweather then I'll be in the $$$ by Sunday afternoon. Better break out the chains wesport!


----------



## DeVries

Sorry to break it to ya guy's but enviro canada is calling for 1-3cms sunday into monday. I have always found them the most accurate in the years that I have plowed. Accuweather always makes it a lot worse than it is or is that just me?


----------



## Daner

*I feel It In My Bones*

There are 2 systems coming In ...1 from the west and 1 from the south west, They will know more as we get closer to Sun. We all have seen these storms take a wild shift to the south ,just as Its approaching us...My bets In that we will have a plowable event.

The Pressure Is up and down like crazy...I feel It In my bones...Snow! On the way...and lots more next week as we roll Into Decemberpayup


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Accu says crazy things all the time. They will say 8-15 when 1-2 happens. Enviro and Weather Network are alot more accurate. Although they may need an update for this one.


----------



## DeVries

Both enviro canada and weather network are calling for 4 degrees. I haven't had my low pressure headache yet. If I get one on Sunday I'll know somethins comming.

Just got a new set of rubber on one machine today, and bringing it to a site tomorrow. Secured a nice warm shop from a customer for it to sleep in for free doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Accuweather is just realistic, EC is very conservative, so when nothing does happen, they just seem like the correct ones. Ive seen EC up their snow totals a day ahead of snow, from 1-2 to like 25 cm lol.


----------



## ff1221

Finally downloaded the pics of last weeks 4 day storm, the grass was green before this started.It started Tuesday, no snow Wednesday, and started again Thursday, and this is Friday morning.


----------



## ff1221

Here is Saturday Morning.


----------



## ff1221

and a few more.


----------



## shepoutside

Wow, just a dusting in my area, so far. See what happens, if anything on Sun-Mon.


----------



## heather lawn spray

shepoutside;654293 said:


> Wow, just a dusting in my area, so far. See what happens, if anything on Sun-Mon.


All quiet on the Western Kitchener front


----------



## Triple L

lets hope it stays that way


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Last summer we had a torando touch down not far from our house. The NOAA guys had us under a warning hours before. Enviroment Canada posted one a hour after the event.In our region EC is normally late in updating thier forcasts.

As for this event we will take anything down here. Not too much, hate when the first plow to of the season is an 10" event


----------



## snowplowchick

Here is what I found on the Weather Network

A low pressure system moving up from the southern US could bring significant snow accumulation to Central Canada in time for the Monday morning commute.

Windsor – GTA Corridor
The current storm track suggests snow could start falling in Windsor by late afternoon as the system moves into the area. The GTA is expected to start seeing snow sometime Sunday evening.

At this point, the storm track is still in question. Forecasts are calling for 5 – 10cm of snow for the GTA but it is too early to tell exact amounts or even if this will be a snow or mixed rain / snow event. If the system passes further to the south, the snow amounts may be significantly less or perhaps even be mostly rain.

The Windsor – GTA corridor may escape the snow and get rain, but then the Monday morning commute could be hampered by ice. Either way, commuters should allow for extra time Monday morning and use caution.

Ottawa – Montreal – Gaspe Region
The low pressure system will likely hit the Montreal area Sunday overnight and the Gaspe region early Monday morning.

At this point, the storm track is still in question and it is too early to tell exact accumulation amounts. Systems like this can bring as much as 20 - 30cm of snow to affected areas. However, if the system passes further to the south, the snow amounts may be significantly less or perhaps even be mostly rain.

The traditional snowbelt areas of Barrie, Collingwood through to Ottawa, Montreal and the Gaspe region are expected to see some snow.

Stay turned to The Weather Network online and TV for the latest storm information.


----------



## creativedesigns

I don't like Daner anymore! LOL From now on, he's wrong on all counts of heavy snow forecasts for Ottawa, Montreal & GTA areas.


----------



## Daner

*Winter storm watch coming real soon*

The pressure just dropped 4 bars In the last hr...One thing for sure the air will be all over the place for the next few days...at least most weather stations are giving us heads up, that there could be a good amount of precipitation on Its way

The ground Is still not frozen and its looks like It will be tricky doing any gravel lots

Don't forget about the wind...Looks like that may cause some drifting If we do get the snowpayup

Last year we had a bit of a storm on Dec. 1......could this be a pattern


----------



## Daner

*Last year Quote*

]


Daner;442850 said:


> I see the Minnesota boys are now getting the snow from the storm...And tracking our way
> 
> I'm going sweep up the shop... and start spraying the Pam to the Blades.


This Is from last year Dec.-1st


----------



## Daner

creativedesigns;654529 said:


> I don't like Daner anymore! LOL From now on, he's wrong on all counts of heavy snow forecasts for Ottawa, Montreal & GTA areas.


LOL...I was up to see my friend Ole Scully...drinking some of his good pop x0x0x0 : and acording to the way to birds are flying with a skipped wing every 10 flaps there could be a big storm coming...and may track way up the Ottawa Vally...bringing heavy snow


----------



## ff1221

Daner;654553 said:


> LOL...I was up to see my friend Ole Scully...drinking some of his good pop x0x0x0 : and acording to the way to birds are flying with a skipped wing every 10 flaps there could be a big storm coming...and may track way up the Ottawa Vally...bringing heavy snow


I haven't seen any birds for week or so, I think they all screwed off down south and left us to fend for ourselves.


----------



## Daner

Guys If you get a chance take a look at the sky towards the south west...you will see Jupiter and Venus underneath as plain as can be

EC has now upgraded there snow details

Here's a pic of the sky now
That top glow Is Jupiter...and underneath Is Venus...hard to believe that there hundreds of millions of km away from each otherwesport

Snow on the way boys get ready


----------



## cet

The forecast is all over the place for this one. I wonder what mess we are in for.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;654868 said:


> The forecast is all over the place for this one. I wonder what mess we are in for.


Usually when they hype the storm for days before, we hardly get anything.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Once again we are getting the short end of the stick. Only 10-15mm forcasted of rain/slop. Going to turn in the blade and trade it for a squegee. Have fun on this on!!


----------



## heather lawn spray

DAFFMOBILEWASH;654946 said:


> Once again we are getting the short end of the stick. Only 10-15mm forcasted of rain/slop. Going to turn in the blade and trade it for a squegee. Have fun on this on!!


patience, grasshopper!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Yeh I know it is only Nov. I just want to play, not to mention make some coin. December is looking to be promising.

Danner, saw a mosquito today carrying a snowshovel??? Not to mention he was wearing thermal underwear and wool socks. Do you think he knows something and he is not talking???


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It is looking like nothing more then a heavy salting right now...


----------



## heather lawn spray

I've got a mosquito on my desk-top that's carrying 2 Rolls-Royce Merlins, what does that mean?


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;655176 said:


> It is looking like nothing more then a heavy salting right now...


I think we'll be plowing but how much, who know's,


----------



## musclecarboy

People are pretty set on 5-15 for GTA.

green, 2-8
blue, 8-15
purple, 15-25


----------



## cet

I'm set on plowing right now. Can't see missing this one. I hope my family makes it home from Kentucky on Monday.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;655235 said:


> I'm set on plowing right now. Can't see missing this one. I hope my family makes it home from Kentucky on Monday.


You sound lonely Chris. Did they fly?


----------



## cet

They did fly. I am lonely. Lots to do in the summer but this time of year kind of sucks. Nothing on TV and not much to do outside. They will make it home, just a little dicey driving from the airport. Missed my daughters 16th as well.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;655249 said:


> They did fly. I am lonely. Lots to do in the summer but this time of year kind of sucks. Nothing on TV and not much to do outside. They will make it home, just a little dicey driving from the airport. Missed my daughters 16th as well.


This is what sucks about snow, you can't go anywhere, all you do is wait around and work crap hours.


----------



## heather lawn spray

JD Dave;655252 said:


> This is what sucks about snow, you can't go anywhere, all you do is wait around and work crap hours.


. . . and that's the weather for to-nite.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;655252 said:


> This is what sucks about snow, you can't go anywhere, all you do is wait around and work crap hours.


I can depress myself without your help. LOL


----------



## tls22

QUICK i snuck across the boarder.....new gfs model puts Toronto in the sweet spot.....go get it jd, you tiger! ahhhhhhh quick back to America!ussmileyflag


----------



## JD Dave

cet;655258 said:


> I can depress myself without your help. LOL


LOL and it's only November.


----------



## heather lawn spray

cet;655258 said:


> I can depress myself without your help. LOL


C'mon cheer up

Try and answer my riddle from 10:17


----------



## heather lawn spray

tls22;655274 said:


> QUICK i snuck across the boarder.....new gfs model puts Toronto in the sweet spot.....go get it jd, you tiger! ahhhhhhh quick back to America!ussmileyflag


catch him!, snatch him!
hold him!, scold him!
bounce him, bounce him, pick him up and bounce him! tymusic
( in Canada we spell border without an 'a')


----------



## shepoutside

heather lawn spray;655302 said:


> ( in Canada we spell border without an 'a')


eh!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

The 18z runs of both GFS and NAM models put Toronto and Golden Horseshoe in 15-30 CM show range if the temps can stay around freezing. The cold air sure is coming in feirce from the west, so it will be close.

This is the midnight NAM run:


----------



## itssnowtime

Hey Jeff, What does your crystal ball say for our area?


----------



## ff1221

cet;655235 said:


> I'm set on plowing right now. Can't see missing this one. I hope my family makes it home from Kentucky on Monday.


I know how you feel, my wife and mother are on a bus trip to Erie Pennsylvania, and it doesn't leave there until 1:30 this afternoon, I hope they get home before it hits.


----------



## ff1221

It's definately huge, but it seems a little disorganized, it's anybodies bet right now who's gonna get what where.


----------



## cet

One place is saying 10-15 cm and minus one overnight. The other close to 5 cm and plus 1 overnight. Either way we are out plowing. The boys are going to make money this year again.

Toronto's forecast looks like quite the mixed bag.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;655608 said:


> Toronto's forecast looks like quite the mixed bag.


TWN agrees with that. Hopefully it isn't rain/snow.. I hate the wet stuff. Give me 10cm dry snow instead of 2-4 of mixed crap.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

We are on the rain snow line again. 1-3" total accum. will be good for the first outing. Next week looks to be very interesting. Has anyone seen the 50mm of rain snow on thursday on TWN. If that was snow 50cm. That would be paralising.

Time to relax and go through the truck one more time.


----------



## mrmagnum

Getting pretty windy here out from the east.


----------



## Daner

*Snowen Hard here*

Big Heavy flakes sitting @0.4 cel.


----------



## creativedesigns

Daner;656040 said:


> Big Heavy flakes sitting @0.4 cel.


Are we gonna play the fiddle & watch it snow? LOL :waving:


----------



## Daner

creativedesigns;656052 said:


> Are we gonna play the fiddle & watch it snow? LOL :waving:


Just put It back In the casewesport

0.3 cel now still snowing finer stuff


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I guess I will see it in a few hours. Going out around 11 no matter what to either presalt or final salt hopefully!


----------



## ff1221

Daner, keep me posted on the weather there, my wife's bus has a drop off in Guelph before heading this way. I just called her, and they were at the border. Hopefully the roads are decent for them.


----------



## Daner

Some roads are starting to deteriate I just good word the hwy 124 Is very bad 1 car just hit a pole

Not too much snow here ,but blowing and some minor drifting 0.2 C
The radar Is showing a open hole In my area now...very windy

D


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Rain rain and more rain. Overnight low of 34........... not even going to have to go out and salt. Worst of all I'm going to be up all night worrying about 1or 2 deg. Right now the temp sits at 37.6 and holding. I must admit it is raining cats and dogs.


----------



## STRONGARM

Rain,wet snow,ice pellets........nothing staying right now


----------



## Elite_Maint

yeah, i got lots of rain and the temperature is +1. Only some slush on the trucks nothing sticking to the ground.. at around 1am or so i'm gonna go take a look outside.


----------



## musclecarboy

E Maintenance;656363 said:


> yeah, i got lots of rain and the temperature is +1. Only some slush on the trucks nothing sticking to the ground.. at around 1am or so i'm gonna go take a look outside.


+1.

So excited to be up and about at 1am


----------



## creativedesigns

Ottawa won't get hit so bad. By Monday afternoon switching over to rain with a high of 4 degrees!!! ( meanwhile Cre is laughing his lil head off at Daner!!! ) LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

Looks like its mostly rain for all of ON. When is it supposed to switch over?


----------



## Triple L

ice pellets in kitchener, Snowin real good up in waterloo.... Wish it would swich back over to rain again....

You guys in Toronto, or London can have all our snow


----------



## heather lawn spray

creativedesigns;656439 said:


> Ottawa won't get hit so bad. By Monday afternoon switching over to rain with a high of 4 degrees!!! ( meanwhile Cre is laughing his lil head off at Daner!!! ) LOL


You're going to get the eastern seaboard rain while we get the Alberta clipper?


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;656490 said:


> ice pellets in kitchener, Snowin real good up in waterloo.... Wish it would swich back over to rain again....
> 
> You guys in Toronto, or London can have all our snow


West end has wet snow. 1-2 cm's sorta melting. 0.3 degrees


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Rain Rain Go Away....JD DAVE wants to play.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;656551 said:


> Rain Rain Go Away....JD DAVE wants to play.


This is true but the rain makes Johnny happy.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Your so right Dave...Think were gonna roll out the salters around midnite or 1 o'clock.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Sleet mixed with rain in Cobourg... starting to puddle on the roads. 
Going to sleep, check back at midnight, then 2 again. 

If temp drops out there right now, it could be some messy roads.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Snowing like crazy here, was raining a half hour ago but it has now changed to a fairly dry snow, and it has got to be in the -2 degree range. The ground is covered now, including roads. Must be cold air coming in behind, apparently woodstock and st thomas are snow now aswell.


----------



## mrmagnum

Raining pretty hard here.


----------



## ff1221

Snowing steady here, about 2 inches on the ground, wet heavy sh&@, I hate this stuff.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Raining here, bit of ice in it. 

Markham has slush and will need something tonight.


----------



## Freddy130

Just coming into Fredericton, hopefully we get more snow then all of the freezing rain and ice pellets there calling for


----------



## Triple L

got about 2 cm in the past hour....

Did anyone watch the Def Leppard / Taylor Swift special on the t.v. Some good rock and roll with a bit of country sure sounded good to me!

Defentially gonna be a plowable event, Chado out


----------



## creativedesigns

heather lawn spray;656533 said:


> You're going to get the eastern seaboard rain while we get the Alberta clipper?


Yup! The most snow we'll get here is 5cm mixed with rain, then switching to steady rain with a high of 3 until Tuesday morning. Were happy wit that! tymusic


----------



## A Man

Just got back in from some pre salting, should be a decent push, hope nothing breaks down as were still a few pieces short for this one. 5 of us will be heading out in a hour or so, sidewalk tractors around 2 and the the salters will be rolling about 4 again. It'll be interesting to see how much we get tomorrow, could be a long day. Good luck boys!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

heading out now, salting in Markham and Thornhill... hopefully that's all.


----------



## Neige

We have 2 cm down, just came back from salting, already switching to ice pellets mixed with rain at 0 degrees. I think thats all for this one. Will get up and check at 3 to make sure.


----------



## heather lawn spray

8 cm in the driveway

Cambridge is reporting 4-5 cm
Temp 0.1
Sticky


----------



## kah68

At least 2 or 3" on the ground and more coming, just looked at radar...


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Borderline 2 inchs so im heading out to check a few places


----------



## ff1221

Good 3 inches on the ground, gonna go shovin, hopefully it moves nice or it could be a long day.


----------



## RAZOR

So far we only have about 1 inch in Barrie. It is still snowing so who knows how much we will get by the time it is over.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It was weird. Nothing in Scarborough, Pickering. A little in Oshawa. 2 inches of packing in Markham by the end of it. A inch of slush in Thornhill, Don Mills and Steeles.

Looking forward to the rain taking everything away.


----------



## musclecarboy

Richmond Hill had as much as 2" but it was reduced as it rained. That snow is damn heavy.


----------



## DeVries

Nothing but rain here. Didn't even need to go out salting:crying:

Looks like JD was right. To much hype.


----------



## itssnowtime

WOW! what a dud! wet pavement with no accumulation here in Burlington. couldn't even get some salting$$ of it? All that hype and then no action reminds me of a girlfriend in high school!

:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## PIRATE

it was strange. snow had accumulated to my drive to get salt and at the salt yard, but everywere else was pure rain. All that salt and nothing to do with it. Still $alted , had no choice


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nothing but rain all night in Cobourg.


----------



## heather lawn spray

4 cm slush in Cambridge: 9 cm wet concrete NW of Waterloo


----------



## creativedesigns

Lynden-Jeff;656919 said:


> Borderline 2 inchs so im heading out to check a few places


So how'd the new snoway handle? :waving:


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Rain rain and more rain. Temps didn't even flirt with freezing. At this time everything is wet and saturated. The odd snow shower passing by. Will have to salt this PM. Overnight low of 26 expected. Temps will be falling below freezing by nightfall.

Danner any thoughts of the long term forcast. Seems the weather is forcasted to turn warmer around the 12th.... to me that is not good for that falls on the full moon. If it was my bet we are looking at a brown and warm holiday season at least till the new moon. What does you old time farmer freinds think about the moon cycles and the weather.


----------



## sonicblue2003

I'm with you Daff. Me thinks a salting will be in order.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Salted last night...will probably have to hit it lightly again tonite.


----------



## Daner

*Its snowen again*

Plowed every account...We did get just a little rain last night but after that It snowed pretty good...any where from 3" - 6"

Flurries falling now


----------



## drivewaydoctor

Pouring rain here and I'm glad since all my contracts are seasonal. I hope we get this weather all winter. lol wishful thinking...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

drivewaydoctor;657263 said:


> Pouring rain here and I'm glad since all my contracts are seasonal. I hope we get this weather all winter. lol wishful thinking...


You will want some snow otherwise your seasonals will think you didnt "earn" it and next year will want you to do it for half the price.

I find that the more pushes we have the more business I get the next year. Seems as though last year alot of guys got hurt last year. Alot of them were crying the blues about payroll while waiting for payments, and not getting paid, and others did seasonal and got creamed.

Im a mix of seasonal and per push, with 1 that is per hour.

I would like a good amount between now and the new year and that could mean new trucks. purplebou:redbounce:bluebounc


----------



## STRONGARM

I got so excited this morning in Burlington that I took my plow off, then left to go check the mountain.......ended up having to go all the way back to Burlington to get my plow. Ham Mount. had 2 inches....what a bone head move


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

creativedesigns;657079 said:


> So how'd the new snoway handle? :waving:


Not so good, I dont think my trucks alternator can handle the plow, as I started to run out of power quick. Installed 2 new batts, even tho I think the olds ones were fine, but I did order a new alternator, large case 160 amp HD, so I think that will be better then the 110 I got on there now. If anyone has any more tips on power, my plow is connected to the passenger side battery, which im not sure if it is a good thing as it seems to be the battery that everything comes off of. Also should I replace the isolator while im doing the alternator?

Cheers


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;657454 said:


> Not so good, I dont think my trucks alternator can handle the plow, as I started to run out of power quick. Installed 2 new batts, even tho I think the olds ones were fine, but I did order a new alternator, large case 160 amp HD, so I think that will be better then the 110 I got on there now. If anyone has any more tips on power, my plow is connected to the passenger side battery, which im not sure if it is a good thing as it seems to be the battery that everything comes off of. Also should I replace the isolator while im doing the alternator?
> 
> Cheers


The 160 will make quite a difference and I've never changed anyting but the alternator when I change it. Our new truck came with dual alternators so I'm sure we won't have any problems with it. You might try and run with your lights off and not every flasher going if not needed. Your radio and all the other crap take alot of power also and I imagine since the plow is new you probably have HAPPY HANDS, happy hands are the leading cause of dead batteries.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

JD Dave;657466 said:


> The 160 will make quite a difference and I've never changed anyting but the alternator when I change it. Our new truck came with dual alternators so I'm sure we won't have any problems with it. You might try and run with your lights off and not every flasher going if not needed. Your radio and all the other crap take alot of power also and I imagine since the plow is new you probably have HAPPY HANDS, happy hands are the leading cause of dead batteries.


Thanks dave, im thinking im going to upgrade to the 200 amp, just to be on the safe side, they have a smaller pully to so they charge more at low rpms, having 20 amps of reverse lighting doesnt help either lol. Which battery on a dual setup do you attach to, or does it not matter?

Cheers


----------



## creativedesigns

Lynden-Jeff;657618 said:


> Thanks dave, im thinking im going to upgrade to the 200 amp, just to be on the safe side, they have a smaller pully to so they charge more at low rpms, having 20 amps of reverse lighting doesnt help either lol. Which battery on a dual setup do you attach to, or does it not matter?
> 
> Cheers


All my circuits/controlls are connected to the main battery ( drivers side )

JD Dave, Happy Hands make other things happy too!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That is what I love about the diesels. Never have had any issues with amps.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;657749 said:


> That is what I love about the diesels. Never have had any issues with amps.


Lynden has a deisel Jon.


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;657618 said:


> Thanks dave, im thinking im going to upgrade to the 200 amp, just to be on the safe side, they have a smaller pully to so they charge more at low rpms, having 20 amps of reverse lighting doesnt help either lol. Which battery on a dual setup do you attach to, or does it not matter?
> 
> Cheers


On our new truck we used the right battery but on our old ones we always used the left. Both ways worked fine for us. You might want to put a switch in for your reverse lights.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Oh sorry, I thought he had a V10... now I remember the revving though... 

So why all the problems then, is it as simple as no plow package and the smaller alternator? 

With the batteries, does it matter? I don't know anything about this, but my understanding was that if they were wired right they both were drawn from equally?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

JD Dave;657760 said:


> On our new truck we used the right battery but on our old ones we always used the left. Both ways worked fine for us. You might want to put a switch in for your reverse lights.


Yea the lights are on a switch, and they run off the other battery. I may switch the cables to the drivers side as it seems there are a few large draws off that batter. Ill see if he alt helps. If its not the batt and the alts, I dont know what else it could be lol.


----------



## Daner

*News Flash*

Who let the air out Of my tireswesport...LOL I should be In hiding

Jeff Its all your fault for pointing the Big Plow south west...next time lay a tarp or somthing over It ,then It will snow...You can take some of the heat LOL

I agree the 160 amp will make a big difference...and your Idea of the one with the smaller pulley should even be better. IMO If all your lugs are making good contact between the 2 Batteries It should not mater what side your hooked up to...but check every connection
I Know those big bad back up lights can pull a lot of power...I would have them on a separate switch as well...I have both on my 02 Dodge 2 tractor lamps wired to the back up switch and 1 -big off road lamp wired to a switch. And like JD was saying about the happy fingers...Its easy to forget that your holding that up button too long...thats also very hard on the solenoids just keep that In mind...It takes a while to get use to new controls


----------



## cet

Good chance it is the alternator. My friend just changed his on his F250, 2005 and this is the first year plowing. Both batteries and alternator were already shot from normal use. Makes no sence to me. I can't see where either battery makes a difference. You might want to check your grounds to the frame.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Under normal driving was the alt keeping up?? How about with the old plow?? Have you thought of Amp test on the SW pump. Could the pump motor be pulling more than it should or be partly grounding out?? 

I have heard about some computers frying due to too much amperage. Maybee you should look it up on some other sites just to double check and or other ideas.


----------



## Triple L

I just think these snoway pumps are F'D! Myns not too bad now that i've bumped up the pressure on it but its still a dog. I dont think its power thats the problem, I got a 250 amp alternator and i swap out my headlights for a single tractor reverse light whenever I plow. I think you could hook 50 fully charged batteries to that thing... When the pump is too small it doesnt matter how much power is has going to it, its still not gonna perform what its asked... Snoway needs a larger lift cylinder to give it more balls, or they need a bigger pump so that you can still have speed and a little bit of power...

Jeff, to awnser your question, I think it performs better when its cold... First thing once youI start plowing, I've been lucky most of the snow banks have been lifting the plow for me, so it hasnt bothered me to to much.

Hay does anyone know how to have the controller stay on all the time without that stupid auto shut off... I have gotten into soooo many tight situations where you just need to angle the plow to make the turn and all the sudden it has no power.... Then your like where the brakes  while i wait 2-3 seconds for this thing to get its act together


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Have you emailed Sno-way? They seem to care from all the posts that they have here. These do not seem to be doing what they are intended to do.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Chad , this is the kind of reason we have 4 V-Boss (and one that was retired after 12 years of active service) and the Snoway was retired after 4 years and is sitting off in the corner. You're welcome to scrounge any parts off it you need if it will help. I think I've even got an old controller box around here somewhere. This is what I didn't like with Snoway. A really good idea, could make it more productive, but it just doesn't hang together in the fight.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;658265 said:


> I just think these snoway pumps are F'D! Myns not too bad now that i've bumped up the pressure on it but its still a dog. I dont think its power thats the problem, I got a 250 amp alternator and i swap out my headlights for a single tractor reverse light whenever I plow. I think you could hook 50 fully charged batteries to that thing... When the pump is too small it doesnt matter how much power is has going to it, its still not gonna perform what its asked... Snoway needs a larger lift cylinder to give it more balls, or they need a bigger pump so that you can still have speed and a little bit of power...
> 
> Jeff, to awnser your question, I think it performs better when its cold... First thing once youI start plowing, I've been lucky most of the snow banks have been lifting the plow for me, so it hasnt bothered me to to much.
> 
> Hay does anyone know how to have the controller stay on all the time without that stupid auto shut off... I have gotten into soooo many tight situations where you just need to angle the plow to make the turn and all the sudden it has no power.... Then your like where the brakes  while i wait 2-3 seconds for this thing to get its act together


Not sure if you guys have talked to Mark Peir or not but he's the head guy at Duke in charge of Sno-Way. Talk to him and tell him your problems, then tell me what he says and then I'll tell you where to go from there. Do this today if you have not talked to him directly. I will PM you his phone #.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

JD Dave;658351 said:


> Not sure if you guys have talked to Mark Peir or not but he's the head guy at Duke in charge of Sno-Way. Talk to him and tell him your problems, then tell me what he says and then I'll tell you where to go from there. Do this today if you have not talked to him directly. I will PM you his phone #.


Hey Dave,

Yes I see Mark fairly often and he is well aware of my issues. I also worked with Bill (head mechanic) on my last powerpack, which he ended up replacing for me. While this one is much better, I dont think it is my truck being unable to handle the load, but the pump drawing an incredible amount of power. IMO Chad should call Mark and Bill and reflect his thoughts, I have not had enough in the field use to hastle him yet, as ive already had to have my powerpack replaced (Bill was top notch about it). I think I am going to start a thread in the snoway forum.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;658456 said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> Yes I see Mark fairly often and he is well aware of my issues. I also worked with Bill (head mechanic) on my last powerpack, which he ended up replacing for me. While this one is much better, I dont think it is my truck being unable to handle the load, but the pump drawing an incredible amount of power. IMO Chad should call Mark and Bill and reflect his thoughts, I have not had enough in the field use to hastle him yet, as ive already had to have my powerpack replaced (Bill was top notch about it). I think I am going to start a thread in the snoway forum.
> 
> Cheers
> Jeff


I'm glad Bill was top notch but from my experience your better to go to the man in charge, so he knows whats up and how you feel. I'm sure they will look after you but I would let them know the urgency of your problem. I'm not that old but I've made a lot of purchases in my life and I have gained alot of knowledge from this. I know you are a strong supporter of Snoway and I hope you countinue to be but trust me call the higher ups and get the ball moving and if he thinks your bothering him, then.........................


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

JD Dave;658465 said:


> I'm glad Bill was top notch but from my experience your better to go to the man in charge, so he knows whats up and how you feel. I'm sure they will look after you but I would let them know the urgency of your problem. I'm not that old but I've made a lot of purchases in my life and I have gained alot of knowledge from this. I know you are a strong supporter of Snoway and I hope you countinue to be but trust me call the higher ups and get the ball moving and if he thinks your bothering him, then.........................


I am going to give mark a call but I also plow GC dukes warehouse, and Nolan the owner is aware of my problems, and if I have many more I may just be giving him a call! I think that would hopefully get some things done lol. Will keep you updated.


----------



## creativedesigns

Holly Jebus!  Lots of glitches with the Snoways, huh? Are Jeff & Dave the only ones on PS with Snoways? I'm sure Snoway will help Jeff out with this problem!! 

JD Dave: How does your Snoway work? I haven't seen any pics of it mounted on ur truck yet? ...or did I miss that? :waving:


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;658479 said:


> Holly Jebus!  Lots of glitches with the Snoways, huh? Are Jeff & Dave the only ones on PS with Snoways? I'm sure Snoway will help Jeff out with this problem!!
> 
> JD Dave: How does your Snoway work? I haven't seen any pics of it mounted on ur truck yet? ...or did I miss that? :waving:


Mine works perfect.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;658482 said:


> Mine works perfect.


Yeah cre, you missed it


----------



## Triple L

Here boys, Take a look at this..........






Sorry about being sideways....

Is this acceptable?

JEFF - Is yours the same?

thanks JD Dave


----------



## creativedesigns

musclecarboy;658509 said:


> Yeah cre, you missed it


Yup, :crying: sorry to hear.

Now back to Canadian Weather, before Daner lays down the law! LOL  tymusic 
...oh, whats that! A December free winter for Ontario! YESSS!!!


----------



## jayman3

payupI am with you on that Drew no snow til after new years would be sweet


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;658550 said:


> Here boys, Take a look at this..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about being sideways....
> 
> Is this acceptable?
> 
> JEFF - Is yours the same?
> 
> thanks JD Dave


Slower then mine, I left you a message on your cell.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Glad my monitor turns sideways.

I have never stressed the blizzard with anything but snow, but are pumps not always crazy over-rated for the amount they can lift? I am thinking more with dump trailers and how they can lift more then you could load. Hopefully this won't become a chain vs. cylinder debate!

Good luck.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Pristine PM ltd;658679 said:


> Glad my monitor turns sideways.
> 
> I have never stressed the blizzard with anything but snow, but are pumps not always crazy over-rated for the amount they can lift? I am thinking more with dump trailers and how they can lift more then you could load. Hopefully this won't become a chain vs. cylinder debate!
> 
> Good luck.


IMO the lift cylinder is to skinny, which if I understand correctly skinner = fast but less power, so now the pump has to compensate by being put balls to the wall every time you want to lift. My first power pack probably had a defect, and this one is fine, but it takes so much power to move it that it kills the truck. There is also something weird about how when the system warms up, it slows down.


----------



## Daner

I dont get It...whats the Video supost to prove...with a 250 amp altenator...No Lights on...no heater...just the plow


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Daner;658714 said:


> I dont get It...whats the Video supost to prove...with a 250 amp altenator...No Lights on...no heater...just the plow


How rediculously slow it is lol. His is slower then mine atleast until mine warms up or gets low on juice.


----------



## musclecarboy

I'm thinking I'm going to buy a Mega V or Rev next fall just because of how good it is now, and how many HUGE improvements they'll make over the next 12 months.


----------



## Daner

Ok I watched the video again...It wouldn't go all the way up with the guy sitting on It...I see what you mean...There's alot of Iron hanging out there...heavy wet snow would really give It a work out

I did see a Rev rigged to a 1 ton...and It lifted fine... and the truck was not running...I had the controler In my hand to check It out along with others


----------



## DeVries

Could it be solinoids that are to small?. Wiring that is undersized? I admit I don't know to much about all this but I hope that you guy's get your problems sorted out asap before the bad weather hits.


----------



## Triple L

Daner - i know, I used one at the SIMA show in buffalo, and it worked great... I'll take thier prototype plow anyday, but proto-type is far from production... the penny pinchers came in and said hay, lets use this smaller pump, it'll do the job IMO.... Thier proto-type worked amazing, thats what sold me on the rev...


----------



## Triple L

Man i never thougth my plow was that bad, but luckily Jeff's been bugging me all the time, After I sat on the plow and realized that it couldnt even lift me... and how my Arctic had no problem at all, thats rediculus! I just always thought the snow was so wet and heavy that thats why it was having trouble, which is understandable, but not this....Now im ticked, Duke will be getting my call tomarrow


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Daner;658753 said:


> Ok I watched the video again...It wouldn't go all the way up with the guy sitting on It...I see what you mean...There's alot of Iron hanging out there...heavy wet snow would really give It a work out
> 
> I did see a Rev rigged to a 1 ton...and It lifted fine... and the truck was not running...I had the controler In my hand to check It out along with others


Mine goes really fast now to with the new power pack, sitting in the driveway that is. Once I get on the lot it just goes down hill, could be a power issue, but it must be drawing tremendous amounts of power, to kill my system like it did the other night. Im still going to upgrade my alt, but I think the pump is either under powered and there for working to hard, or there is an issue with the actually cylinder its self.


----------



## Triple L

Jeff - i left a messag on your phone, see how tomarrow goes


----------



## heather lawn spray

Lynden, Trip

Follow me on this

Drawing high amounts of power. . .
Works okay for short while. . . 10-20 minutes?
Wire gauge

Resistance increases as wiring heats up, increasing resistance, heating up wiring etcetera. . .

Trying to push too much electricity through too small wire

OR There's a weak electrical connector in the circuit lowering the amps to the pump motor

It works ok under perfect conditions (showroom floor) connections are perfect.

We used to use an old alternator motor to run an old V box salter. Used battery cable wiring to carry the current. We could fry the insulation off the wiring and then fry the motor after 20 minutes of steady use. Ended up limiting use to 20 second bursts and 60 second cool-off
Check the draw at the motor before use and after use when slowing down


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

heather lawn spray;659045 said:


> Lynden, Trip
> 
> Follow me on this
> 
> Drawing high amounts of power. . .
> Works okay for short while. . . 10-20 minutes?
> Wire gauge
> 
> Resistance increases as wiring heats up, increasing resistance, heating up wiring etcetera. . .
> 
> Trying to push too much electricity through too small wire
> 
> OR There's a weak electrical connector in the circuit lowering the amps to the pump motor
> 
> It works ok under perfect conditions (showroom floor) connections are perfect.
> 
> We used to use an old alternator motor to run an old V box salter. Used battery cable wiring to carry the current. We could fry the insulation off the wiring and then fry the motor after 20 minutes of steady use. Ended up limiting use to 20 second bursts and 60 second cool-off
> Check the draw at the motor before use and after use when slowing down


Hey,

I think you are definatly on the right track, I will need to remember to check wiring temp next time, but this could very well be it, or part of it. Seems like no matter what without fail it slows down during operation, maybe this is the cause.Me and Chad are going to be having a meeting with duke soon, so hopefully some good will come out of it.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Triple L

Jeff - I just talked to bill, he's phoning snoway now, will get a call back in an hour or so, Apparantly snoway was not too happy about replacing your power pack..... Looks like i might be getting one to.... I'll let you know what the scoop is


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;659646 said:


> Jeff - I just talked to bill, he's phoning snoway now, will get a call back in an hour or so, Apparantly snoway was not too happy about replacing your power pack..... Looks like i might be getting one to.... I'll let you know what the scoop is


Well snoway wanted me to be a test pilot, I didn't pay 9 grand to be a test pilot, and my power pack was screwed, it is fast now then my old one, and will lift me, but dies out quickly, when it heats up. If they had done enough real world testing, these issues would have become obvious! Hope your fix fixes the issues, will be very interested to see what happens.


----------



## cet

I would be doing everything in my power to have them buy the plow back. You are lucky you have the time now when it is not snowing. When it breaks when you need it what is going to happen? I would be inclined to remove it from the truck and give it back and go from there. Buy something else. This isn't grass cutting where you can get to it tomorrow. I know guys that have been sued because the place of business was shut down because customers couldn't get in the lot. This is our business not a part time business doing a few driveways.

I hope you get things resolved. The weather is on your side for a few days.


----------



## DeVries

Just curious. You guy's are running a lot of hydraulics. I'm not familiar with how many hydraulics you are running but it looks and sounds like more than I would have on my bosses.
What kind of pump is in that plow and how does it stack up to the blizzards, western, and fishers wideout, etc, seeing as they run a lot of hydralics as well. 
It is starting to sound like they either have the wrong size wiring or they need a bigger pump. As the pump gets hot would it not loose hydraulic lifting capacity? Either way I'd be pissed.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;659646 said:


> Jeff - I just talked to bill, he's phoning snoway now, will get a call back in an hour or so, Apparantly snoway was not too happy about replacing your power pack..... Looks like i might be getting one to.... I'll let you know what the scoop is


Chad

Yell if you get into [email protected]#. We've got some extra capacity this year and could lend/rent a truck for a few hours at a time until you get this issue resolved

Sno-Way Valves

Check on the pressure relief valves. You'd need to hang a gauge on the line to measure it (dealer job). I remembered something from whatDevries said loose hydraulic lifting capacity which reminded me that the old Sno-way used to blow hydraulic valves particularly the cross-over valves. I could get replacement valves from a hydraulic dealer, I think around Trillium Dr. If they are popping early it would lower your lift pressure and cause the pump to continue running on chewing through your electrical capacity. Can you hear the pump running on?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

heather lawn spray;659888 said:


> Chad
> 
> Yell if you get into [email protected]#. We've got some extra capacity this year and could lend/rent a truck for a few hours at a time until you get this issue resolved
> 
> Sno-Way Valves
> 
> Check on the pressure relief valves. You'd need to hang a gauge on the line to measure it (dealer job). I remembered something from whatDevries said loose hydraulic lifting capacity which reminded me that the old Sno-way used to blow hydraulic valves particularly the cross-over valves. I could get replacement valves from a hydraulic dealer, I think around Trillium Dr. If they are popping early it would lower your lift pressure and cause the pump to continue running on chewing through your electrical capacity. Can you hear the pump running on?


When the blade can no longer lift the pump does run and just return the fluid to tank, however on my old power pack the mechanic replaced EVERYTHING to do with the lift cylinder, valves, pressure relief's etc and it did not help, it was something in the block. Have you seen the videos I posted the other day, I can send you them if you haven't.

Thanks


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Wow this is getting out of hand. SW better com to the table and figure this out and fast. Perhaps even faster than the launch of the new blade!!! Seems a shame that the people had a real faith in SW are getting the short end of the stick.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I agree with Chris, give it back to them, send them the bill for the removal, get something else that doesn't have systemic issues.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;660083 said:


> I agree with Chris, give it back to them, send them the bill for the removal, get something else that doesn't have systemic issues.


That should really get them going. As Chris said, this is your full time gig, if a tool isn't working, get it fixed or replaced.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Has anyone tried the Arctic V blades??


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Its not that simple, as in take it back. I have contracts, on the basis that I have a Sno-way blade, I do GC Dukes lot, which is the Ontario distributor for snoway. So if my blade is broken, their lot doesn't get plowed, and who is that going to reflect back on>>> Sno-way. Duke is aware and have been doing everything they can, so im not going to jump the gun and demand a return just yet, as I do have a backup truck if I really need it. I just hope snoway is looking for a real fix if its an engineering issue, even if that means new cylinder or powerpack.


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;660124 said:


> Its not that simple, as in take it back. I have contracts, on the basis that I have a Sno-way blade, I do GC Dukes lot, which is the Ontario distributor for snow way. So if my blade is broken, there lot doesn't get plowed, and who is that going to reflect back on>>> Sno-way. Duke is aware and have been doing everything they can, so im not going to jump the gun and demand a return just yet, as I do have a backup truck if I really need it. I just hope snoway is look for a real fix if its an engineering issues, even if that means new cylinder or powerpack.


Give them a chance to fix it, a week from now and 5 years from now you will hopefully look back at this and laugh.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

With the 8611s I can mount an 810 on them and even a regular stright blade I have been told. Is it the same with Sno-ways? 

Can you say to Duke, "hey, until you get these issues dealt with, can you give me a regular stright blade that won't leave me hanging?" Or are the mounts different?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Pristine PM ltd;660128 said:


> With the 8611s I can mount an 810 on them and even a regular stright blade I have been told. Is it the same with Sno-ways?
> 
> Can you say to Duke, "hey, until you get these issues dealt with, can you give me a regular stright blade that won't leave me hanging?" Or are the mounts different?


It would be a mega blade still, and although lighter im sure it would still have the same issues, and the old series mounts are differen't.



JD Dave;660127 said:


> Give them a chance to fix it, a week from now and 5 years from now you will hopefully look back at this and laugh.


Thats pretty much where im at. I can tell you im learning a valuable lesson out of this, the having the latest isnt always the greatest lol.


----------



## cet

DAFFMOBILEWASH;660111 said:


> Has anyone tried the Arctic V blades??


I have never had their V but have had many straight blades from Arctic. They are very heavy, a pain to mount and the wiring is a little Mickey Mouse. Once the plow was on the truck it was a tank. There mounts made me quit buying their plows.


----------



## Triple L

cet;660152 said:


> I have never had their V but have had many straight blades from Arctic. They are very heavy, a pain to mount and the wiring is a little Mickey Mouse. Once the plow was on the truck it was a tank. There mounts made me quit buying their plows.


Agree, once our arctic goes on.... It dosent come off

Heather - Thanks for the offer, hopefully i wount have to take you up on it... Im going to burlington tomarrow, snoway has FLOWN me in a new valve body and pump and motor, the whole deal.... Funny thing about this is its a monarch pump... same guys who supply arctic... lol go figure


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;660188 said:


> Agree, once our arctic goes on.... It dosent come off
> 
> Heather - Thanks for the offer, hopefully i wount have to take you up on it... Im going to burlington tomarrow, snoway has FLOWN me in a new valve body and pump and motor, the whole deal.... Funny thing about this is its a monarch pump... same guys who supply arctic... lol go figure


I thought it was Friday you were going down. Call me when your on your way, ill stop in, I havent heard from Bill yet anyways lol.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Get them to move their assets, [email protected]!! looks to break out Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday


----------



## Daner

It may not be a pump problem...Some one from the tropics mention Geometry<--It plays a very Important part In designing..To Lift weight It takes energy...where dose that come from In this case...The Batteries...that Is the heart of the energy...I'm not saying yes Its a battery problem...just my 2 cents...have you guys done a good load test on those batteries?...To lift that amount of Iron takes a fair amount of energy...When It works fine on the driveway, then It slows down out in the field, tells me that your losing power (stored power)... I do not think the pump Is getting hot and not lifting as good as when Its cold
I saw the video with the lifting problem even with the big alternator ...make sure all the cables are heavy enough and those batteries are right up conections are good...check the ground to the frame..The pump draws 100s of amps when It lifts


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I have had good luck with the Arctic blades. They are my favourite strait blade out there. But the wiring and hook up needs to be brought up to the rest of the industry standards. 

At this point I am glade to have waited to put the new blade on my truck. I wanted to wait to see how the winter was to treat us here in the tropics. I'm sure that SW will rectify the issue ASAP for they have lots of potential buyers waiting for the bugs or glitches to be worked out. ME INCLUDED!!!!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Daner;660291 said:


> It may not be a pump problem...Some one from the tropics mention Geometry<--It plays a very Important part In designing..To Lift weight It takes energy...where dose that come from In this case...The Batteries...that Is the heart of the energy...I'm not saying yes Its a battery problem...just my 2 cents...have you guys done a good load test on those batteries?...To lift that amount of Iron takes a fair amount of energy...When It works fine on the driveway, then It slows down out in the field, tells me that your losing power (stored power)... I do not think the pump Is getting hot and not lifting as good as when Its cold
> I saw the video with the lifting problem even with the big alternator ...make sure all the cables are heavy enough and those batteries are right up conections are good...check the ground to the frame..The pump draws 100s of amps when It lifts


Last year when I put my 29 series on I had power issues, the next day I had the alternator tested which was still acceptable output and replaced both batts. My problem was solved. After the last storm, I replaced both my batts again and had a AVR done on the charging system. Alt was still in acceptable levels, but I have still gone ahead and ordered that new alternator. I did about 10 up downs, and 4 loaded up downs and the cables were definatly warm, but not boiling or to hot to touch. The hottest section of wire was between the black box which the wiring comes in from the battery and the pump, or the wire closest to the battery connections.

My 8 ft 29 series, with wings (10 ft total) pushing incredible amounts of plain old sleet pellets last year never bogged down, ever which is why I agree, its probably not the pump, but a cylinder size/placement issue.


----------



## higgs2ca

I was at Vehicle Venture looking at the arctic V and liked what I saw, I am thinking of switching to V blade on The 2500 Sierra.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Ya saw the same blade. It has a new owner though. Personally the idea and benifits of the DP system are great. I might even go through part of the season using just my older iron hoping for a quick resolution for the mega.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;660291 said:


> It may not be a pump problem...Some one from the tropics mention Geometry<--It plays a very Important part In designing..To Lift weight It takes energy...where dose that come from In this case...The Batteries...that Is the heart of the energy...I'm not saying yes Its a battery problem...just my 2 cents...have you guys done a good load test on those batteries?...To lift that amount of Iron takes a fair amount of energy...When It works fine on the driveway, then It slows down out in the field, tells me that your losing power (stored power)... I do not think the pump Is getting hot and not lifting as good as when Its cold
> I saw the video with the lifting problem even with the big alternator ...make sure all the cables are heavy enough and those batteries are right up conections are good...check the ground to the frame..The pump draws 100s of amps when It lifts


Daner

Is that pump being asked to lift that big blade just too much for the truck electrical system to handle? Jeff speaks to the pump run-on. Is the motor too much power for the pump to use? Motor fries electricals and pump pops cross-over's (film at 11:00) or just see Triple's recording


----------



## schuitb

*Mega V with same lift prob.*

Hello all, just catching up on all the posts on the lift issues.. I noticed my Mega V had the same prob. 5 am Monday morn.. I thought that it was the wet snow but i was still focused on learning the vee blade functions.. My truck has the Plow prep with 160 amp alt and has the exact same slow down on lift.. I have not sat on top the plow but not being able to lift out of a four foot pile of snow concerns me... 
To the question can the truck wiring handle the power required to lift the heavy plow,, how does the 8611lp mounted on 3/4 and 1 ton trucks work?? that plow is even heavier!..

Regards,


----------



## Daner

*freezing rain last night*

Wow Its Icy out there this morning, And the temps are on there way down

Looks like somethings brewing up for this Sat and through next week

Light Flurries here and sitting at -1.8 C

Warm lakes....And Cold Cold Winds= Big fast moving flakes


----------



## musclecarboy

schuitb;660825 said:


> To the question can the truck wiring handle the power required to lift the heavy plow,, how does the 8611lp mounted on 3/4 and 1 ton trucks work?? that plow is even heavier!..


Ask Jon from Pristine PM Ltd, he's got 4 or 5 by this point and I don't think he's had major issues. I've seen those things on his trucks and they're monsters!


----------



## heather lawn spray

musclecarboy;661354 said:


> Ask Jon from Pristine PM Ltd, he's got 4 or 5 by this point and I don't think he's had major issues. I've seen those things on his trucks and they're monsters!


I'm not thinking it's the absolute weight of the plow that is at issue, but the weight of the plow coupled with the speed of the system. ie 2 plows of equal weight lifting, but the 2nd plow lifts at half the speed of the first. The 2nd plow requires half the power of the first


----------



## Daner

*Real winter On Its Way!*

I can feel It In my bones...The weather Is about to change...there not saying much from EC and the gang But those temperatures are really going to drop...especially with that wind chill ...A little more wind could cover us In snow

I better go see my friend Ole Scully...see what He has to say about the situation

How many points do I get????


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Even here in the tropics we are about to spray the oranges to prevent freeze up. Early this am you could feel the temp drop as the front passed. Lots of potential pushing in the forcasts, just hope they hold true. Hopefully everyone is ready for some $$$ as the rest of the month loks interesting. Even Henery of AAU Weather was talking the B word. I wont say it for then it will never happen. But thier plows are white and diamonds are thier best friend.....


----------



## creativedesigns

Daner;661453 said:


> I can feel It In my bones...The weather Is about to change...there not saying much from EC and the gang But those temperatures are really going to drop...especially with that wind chill ...A little more wind could cover us In snow
> 
> I better go see my friend Ole Scully...see what He has to say about the situation
> 
> How many points do I get????


Don't listen to him guys!  BTW Danner, who's Ole Scully? :waving:


----------



## Daner

Ole Scully Lives way back In the woods...Near Otter creek...people say to never go up to Skully Hill...why I don't know


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;661621 said:


> Ole Scully Lives way back In the woods...Near Otter creek...people say to never go up to Skully Hill...why I don't know


Is it story time already?

Waiting for Jeff and Triple L to tell me about their blades.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

So meeting schedual for tomorow morning 10 am with Mark, Andrew and possibly Bill to discuss the issues. Was at the dealers doing tests today. Set the pressure to 1800 PSI Lifting and 2900 PSI lift and hold. Did 20 up downs no load. No change in pressure, speed dropped, power dropped. Wires noticably warm. Truck still start also so power was not down and out at that point, but it would barely lift me. 

Talked to Bruno today, came up with many different theorys, faulty cylinder letting fluid by when warmed up to create negative pressure on the opposite side of the ram. Also the test I mentioned above was to test for a faulty pressure relief valve spring, not sure how much faith I have in a spring being the result of all of these problems. Off to a landscape Ontario christmas social, will update more when I have more info.

Cheers


----------



## creativedesigns

Hmm, big meeting with the boys, eh! mabe they'll help. Say...Andrew seems like a cool name!  lol Enjoy you christmas social


----------



## Triple L

No comment

Jeff, Give me a call when you get back from your party


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;661674 said:


> No comment
> 
> Jeff, Give me a call when you get back from your party


Hey,

Thats prob gonna be late, will call u in the next 30 mins or so.


----------



## Triple L

haha right on, thought you already left for the party and I didnt want to disturb... your phones ringing lol


----------



## DeVries

Hey Jeff

Got an email today saying the social was cancelled due to unforseen circumstances, hopefully you didn't waste time driving to Dundas


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;661750 said:


> Hey Jeff
> 
> Got an email today saying the social was cancelled due to unforseen circumstances, hopefully you didn't waste time driving to Dundas


Dohhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## cet

JD Dave;661631 said:


> Is it story time already?
> 
> Waiting for Jeff and Triple L to tell me about their blades.


I hope it is good news. Thought about swaping out your blades for a V blade. I'm sure you have run all the options through your head.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

DeVries;661750 said:


> Hey Jeff
> 
> Got an email today saying the social was cancelled due to unforseen circumstances, hopefully you didn't waste time driving to Dundas


That was Toronto Chapter, we are GoldenHorshoe chapter. Anyways I dont get it at all. My friend was at the social, with his mega blade, and he had the 1 whole turn pump pressure adjustment done, and his plow lifts me and him, NO PROBLEM. Mine wont lift both of us more then 5 inchs without going to bypass, and my pump pressure screw has been turned in more. WTFFFFFFFFF This is so retardedly frustrating, There are now 3 of us going to duke tomorow, I think we need like a 5 way conference with snoway.


----------



## musclecarboy

Thats wierd shat! Looks like we could be working this weekend


----------



## JD Dave

cet;661788 said:


> I hope it is good news. Thought about swaping out your blades for a V blade. I'm sure you have run all the options through your head.


The V's are having the same problem.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Money's on a blown cross-over valve

Keep us up to date!


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;662221 said:


> That was Toronto Chapter, we are GoldenHorshoe chapter. Anyways I dont get it at all. My friend was at the social, with his mega blade, and he had the 1 whole turn pump pressure adjustment done, and his plow lifts me and him, NO PROBLEM. Mine wont lift both of us more then 5 inchs without going to bypass, and my pump pressure screw has been turned in more. WTFFFFFFFFF This is so retardedly frustrating, There are now 3 of us going to duke tomorow, I think we need like a 5 way conference with snoway.


I think that could be good news Jeff, at least somone has one working right.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

So if a blade is working correctly then it isn't a issue of geometry or engineering. How about hooking his blade to your truck and vise versa. That way you know the issue is in the truck or blade!!


----------



## STRONGARM

Looks like we're in for some snow on Sat, right now there saying 5cm......it will be nice to see how my new equipment dose.


----------



## musclecarboy

5cm would be a nice bit of snow. I REALLY don't want more wet snow.


----------



## Daner

STRONGARM;662559 said:


> Looks like we're in for some snow on Sat, right now there saying 5cm......it will be nice to see how my new equipment dose.


Yes we are In for some snow, Check out the winds In your area as well , gusting to 60 on Sat. In this area

Have your tried the lift test on your new equipment?


----------



## poncho62

We have about 8" up here this morning..........Talked to a buddy near TO and they got nuttin'


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;662584 said:


> 5cm would be a nice bit of snow. I REALLY don't want more wet snow.


Looks like it is going to be colder this time. Hopefully it is dry. The wet stuff is no fun to push either.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;662231 said:


> The V's are having the same problem.


So much for that idea, I was always a little late to the party.


----------



## higgs2ca

Looks like we are finally going to get our fun here in Windsor early next week, I am getting tired of not sleeping for storms that just blow around us.....LOL Bring on the nice white stuff.payup


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Me and Triple L went to do Duke this morning. Seems like Snoway is hustling on a fix. They suspected a poor pump spring but now suspect an inadequate lift cylinder and incorrect fluid type. Hope to have a permanent fix by Monday morning.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Daner

Lynden-Jeff;662901 said:


> Me and Triple L went to do Duke this morning. Seems like Snoway is hustling on a fix. They suspected a poor pump spring but now suspect an inadequate lift cylinder and incorrect fluid type. Hope to have a permanent fix by Monday morning.
> 
> Cheers
> Jeff


_Thats goods news and the amount of snow that we get this week end you could still use the plow_


----------



## Daner

higgs2ca;662736 said:


> Looks like we are finally going to get our fun here in Windsor early next week, I am getting tired of not sleeping for storms that just blow around us.....LOL Bring on the nice white stuff.payup


That should make you guys down In the Tropics happy

They says Its a clipper, so It should be wide spread...and this time with It being so cold It should be the fluffy stuff ,Not the wet cement that we had over here last time out

It could all change tomorrow though


----------



## STRONGARM

Danner everthing seems to be fine with the new equipment, but we won't know untill we really use it.

I hope it's just 5cm so if there are any problems it's not the end of the world.And I love that it's on a sat,less preasure!!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Daner, so what did Ole Skully have to say?? I am curious what is going to actually happen on the 12th. Some times wen you look at the 14 day forcast it is super warm and a few hours later super cold. Last night they were forcasting highs of -14 celcius here in the tropics. If that held true up in the north you would have to start using the Kelvin scale for temp.

It will be nice to have some clippers roll through. Getting tired of tuning wrenches on the iron in preparation of ....NOTHING!!!!!! Have had the blades on and off 2-3 times aready.


----------



## DeVries

Looks like saturday we could be in for some. Find today the wind is blowing "thin". It's got that whistle to it which means that somethings coming. Maybe just a salt but who knows. Radar doesn't show much yet but with the wind and the lakes we'll see. 

Guy's are happy it'snot tonight. The annual company dinner is tonight


----------



## Daner

*Ole Scully*

Daff, I went up Scully Hill to see him the other night...And there was a note on his old wooden front door saying that hes off to the recken yard to look for a door for his old Ford.
He was backing the ole truck up one cold morning with the drivers door open...It caught a tree and snapped the whole thing right off. I will take a run up to see him soon and just see what he has to say about the whole situation<-----some of this and his muskrat soup go great together

-6 cel here


----------



## DeVries

Daner

Yer always good for a chuckle


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Daner;663028 said:


> Daff, I went up Scully Hill to see him the other night...And there was a note on his old wooden front door saying that hes off to the recken yard to look for a door for his old Ford.
> He was backing the ole truck up one cold morning with the drivers door open...It caught a tree and snapped the whole thing right off. I will take a run up to see him soon and just see what he has to say about the whole situation<-----some of this and his muskrat soup go great together
> 
> -6 cel here


Did the tree move over a few feet from its original location???...cuz i heard they tend to do that when its calling for snow.LOL


----------



## Triple L

haha, he must drive a plow truck also, cuz plow trucks always seem to be the first to find the trees and lightposts.....


Rockin a Snoway contractor plow for the time being... Should be easier on the alternator for this storm until snoway finds a fix...

U gotta give g.c. Duke alota respect for puting a new plow in the box together and giving it to me until they fix myn.... This contractor is working pretty nice wesport


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;663179 said:


> haha, he must drive a plow truck also, cuz plow trucks always seem to be the first to find the trees and lightposts.....
> 
> Rockin a Snoway contractor plow for the time being... Should be easier on the alternator for this storm until snoway finds a fix...
> 
> U gotta give g.c. Duke alota respect for puting a new plow in the box together and giving it to me until they fix myn.... This contractor is working pretty nice wesport


Good to hear there looking after you.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Im going to struggle through the weekend, but if it really goes for a crap or we have a big storm on tap im going to pickup a contractor as well. Hope they have a fix monday.


----------



## ff1221

poncho62;662595 said:


> We have about 8" up here this morning..........Talked to a buddy near TO and they got nuttin'


You can keep it over there Poncho, we got 2 inches and that was more than enough.


----------



## itssnowtime

STRONGARM;662559 said:


> Looks like we're in for some snow on Sat, right now there saying 5cm......it will be nice to see how my new equipment dose.


Hey Strongarm, How do you like the 9cu/ft snoway tailgate salter? I was in today asking about one, they say that the Curtis salters will have a problem getting parts for so just curious about the snoway? I heard the plastic spinner is a pain because you can't hear the salt hitting it when it's on. I was just wondering if the salt sticks to the sides or do you have a vibrator?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

itssnowtime;663267 said:


> Hey Strongarm, How do you like the 9cu/ft snoway tailgate salter? I was in today asking about one, they say that the Curtis salters will have a problem getting parts for so just curious about the snoway? I heard the plastic spinner is a pain because you can't hear the salt hitting it when it's on. I was just wondering if the salt sticks to the sides or do you have a vibrator?


By the time you need parts for a curtis, it will be a big pile of rust lol. If you are looking for a similar unit the westerns are nice: http://www.westernplows.com/lowprofile.asp. I dont think the snoways are that bad either, other then the sound issue.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

itssnowtime;663267 said:


> Hey Strongarm, How do you like the 9cu/ft snoway tailgate salter? I was in today asking about one, they say that the Curtis salters will have a problem getting parts for so just curious about the snoway? I heard the plastic spinner is a pain because you can't hear the salt hitting it when it's on. I was just wondering if the salt sticks to the sides or do you have a vibrator?


I don't like my 6 cu foot sno-way due to the bridging that always occured. I don't really use it much anymore. I never got a vib for it, just had to shake it while driving. Ah, the good days of our first year plowing.


----------



## Triple L

you can defentially hear the salt hitting a plastic spinner, my 2 snow-ex's both got plastic spinners.... whoever told you that didnt know what they were talking about


----------



## itssnowtime

Lynden-Jeff;663326 said:


> By the time you need parts for a curtis, it will be a big pile of rust lol. If you are looking for a similar unit the westerns are nice: http://www.westernplows.com/lowprofile.asp. I dont think the snoways are that bad either, other then the sound issue.


The Westerns do look good. I wonder how the cost comparison will be??


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;663464 said:


> you can defentially hear the salt hitting a plastic spinner, my 2 snow-ex's both got plastic spinners.... whoever told you that didnt know what they were talking about


The snoway ones are differen't, softer plastic maybe? but they are very quiet.



itssnowtime;663473 said:


> The Westerns do look good. I wonder how the cost comparison will be??


Prob not cheap, apparently a wideout is now $10,100.00 plus install + taxes. Though a western tornado last year was about $4000 and change, so maybe $2000 for the biggest tailgate? I know my big curtis was about $2200 ish.


----------



## A Man

itssnowtime;663267 said:


> Hey Strongarm, How do you like the 9cu/ft snoway tailgate salter? I was in today asking about one, they say that the Curtis salters will have a problem getting parts for so just curious about the snoway? I heard the plastic spinner is a pain because you can't hear the salt hitting it when it's on. I was just wondering if the salt sticks to the sides or do you have a vibrator?


Snowtime, if you are looking for a spreader I have a 11cubic ft boss spreader for sale, it's been used 5 times, it also has the quick detach feature, on and off in a minute. 1500 and it's all yours, it's just taking space.


----------



## Nestech

I would be more than willing to sell you a Wideout for $9500.00 Installed! (+ tax). However not so willing to take a Rev on trade till the problems are worked out. Glad you guys are working directly with Duke on your issues. As a Snoway dealer I am keeping in contact with Bill and Mark. T riple L did they also update your Down pressure switch... I still have one in stock for you but I can return it if Duke has done the update. Mark


----------



## Nestech

itssnowtime;663267 said:


> Hey Strongarm, How do you like the 9cu/ft snoway tailgate salter? I was in today asking about one, they say that the Curtis salters will have a problem getting parts for so just curious about the snoway? I heard the plastic spinner is a pain because you can't hear the salt hitting it when it's on. I was just wondering if the salt sticks to the sides or do you have a vibrator?


I have sold quite a few Snoway salters, The only complaint I have had thus far is that they are a little slow. You do need to drive a bit slower if you want the Salt down fairly heavy. Curtis salters are a copy-cat of Snow-Ex. Might as well buy a Snow-Ex if you want that style.


----------



## STRONGARM

Triple L;663464 said:


> you can defentially hear the salt hitting a plastic spinner, my 2 snow-ex's both got plastic spinners.... whoever told you that didnt know what they were talking about


Well I have a plastic spinner and you can't here a thing!!!!!

If I had to chose I would take my Curtis or my snow ex in a second


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Sorry... Wideouts cost $9500????????????


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I was quoted around $10,000 but im not in the market for one. Im confident Sno-way will have these issues fixed.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We pay $7695 for the 8611lp.... I thought that was expensive.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Have you seen the price increases lately? Westerns went up over 18%. Snoways did aswell, I paid $7350 installed for my revo and its over $8000 now at my dealer.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

no kidding. We bought two lp's in November, glad we won't need any till next winter.


----------



## cet

I bought my Western V in Buffalo for $5800 Canadian counting everything. When our dollar went down the Western supplier raised the price $1100 even though they bought their plows in the summer when the price was low.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;663602 said:


> Sorry... Wideouts cost $9500????????????


WOW! I'd put an 810 or 8'6 MVP Plus long before a wide out. I can't believe how much plows are here compared to what Chris gets them for south of the border. I'll install every plow I buy until I have so many trucks cost isn't even an issue


----------



## STRONGARM

Why is it snowing now?????


----------



## STRONGARM

Very light dusting,but the good news is that it's dry lite snow.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

where are you?


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;663677 said:


> where are you?


I was wondering the same... Nothing in the city


----------



## cet

Looking at the radar he is either north of Barrie or down near Hamilton.

St. Catharines seems to be getting it pretty good right now.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Off to bed, hopefully only a salting tomorrow.


----------



## STRONGARM

Burlington, but it not amounting to much


----------



## DeVries

we got about four inches of nice fluffy snow here in Grimsby. payup

Time to plow for the first time this season


----------



## itssnowtime

A Man;663519 said:


> Snowtime, if you are looking for a spreader I have a 11cubic ft boss spreader for sale, it's been used 5 times, it also has the quick detach feature, on and off in a minute. 1500 and it's all yours, it's just taking space.


A Man, send me more details with pics if you can. All parts included? wiring harness,controller included? hitch mount?


----------



## itssnowtime

Light dusting here, big fluffy flakes just coating the ground. I'm glad the temp is so low, if we get more today like they say we are it will be great to push not like that wet crap we had last week!


----------



## sonicblue2003

Oh what is that that I see?... Its snowing here!!!!!They say we could get a whopping two inches...
Daff.. Daff where are you!!!! I think its time to break out the plows...Its windy too so we might have some 6" drifts to fight!!!! This year is coming in with a thud!!! LOL


----------



## Triple L

Nestech;663525 said:


> I would be more than willing to sell you a Wideout for $9500.00 Installed! (+ tax). However not so willing to take a Rev on trade till the problems are worked out. Glad you guys are working directly with Duke on your issues. As a Snoway dealer I am keeping in contact with Bill and Mark. T riple L did they also update your Down pressure switch... I still have one in stock for you but I can return it if Duke has done the update. Mark


Ya while I was there yesterday i mentioned it, they said just take it in to your dealer... I said for what?, im right here, u guys already got it taken half apart, just throw one in.... After a little bit of hesitation they put one in. Even thow myn was working good....

Thanks for keeping in touch tho


----------



## snowplowchick

Weather Network calling for 5-10cm on Monday and 15-20 cm on Tuesday in some areas like Kitchener, etc,


----------



## A Man

snowplowchick;664063 said:


> Weather Network calling for 5-10cm on Monday and 15-20 cm on Tuesday in some areas like Kitchener, etc,


Wow, that would be interesting. Where abouts are you from in ontario? Weathernetwork I use is only calling for a few cm's.


----------



## Daner

Yes I see that Snowplowchic...I knew I felt somthing coming

It may turn out to be a lot of plowing starting real soon ( Punch in Guelph On the weather net)

check out the radar http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WSO payup


----------



## Lynden-Jeff




----------



## heather lawn spray

A Man;664067 said:


> Wow, that would be interesting. Where abouts are you from in ontario? Weathernetwork I use is only calling for a few cm's.


punch in

http//kwarc.org/ksrwx.html

That's the weather from about 4 different views in Kitchener


----------



## Daner

The Weather Net Is the only Guesser thats calling for this amount of snow...EC Is just hanging out
They say (WN) that Toronto will get close to 4" as well

Whats happening In Kitchener? any snow yet


----------



## -Iron Mike-

A nice light snow falling here in Stratford, not calling for a lot.......but......

Maybe I'll get to push some snow later tonight.


----------



## Triple L

no snow in kitchener.... it can stay that way


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

WN is saying only a salting for Toronto, but we have a couple places in Oshawa that look like they will need more then salt.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Got about 3 inches, 


Went out at 4am as it was still snowing. Stopped snowing around 7am
Just finished up now on the residentials.

Lunch, 
tweak a few things and wait for the next one, should be later tonight.
I got a worn hose I need to replace.

Looks like its over winsor right now. 

How did you guys make out in toronto?
Im about 45 mins east of 401/404&dvp


----------



## heather lawn spray

Dust on the ground, just a spray paint


----------



## schuitb

*Well dusted*

as mentioned by my Burlington neighbors just a dusting of snow. Same thing up in the escarpment at home.. Nothing coming down but the wind comes out of nowhere and gets the trees dancing!xysport ok not that much but you get the idea..


----------



## DeVries

Our sites range from Stoney creek to St Catherines. Stoney creek was a salting the further east you got the more snow. On the escarpment was a full plow also. We got aproximitly four inches from this one.

Sun's shining now but we could be in for more by the looks of it.


----------



## cet

It is snowing lightly here now. It is so windy that it is blowing clear through the lots. They are calling for more this evening. We will see if it is a plow or salt only. I'm hoping for the salt, we are going to be working the beginning of next week.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;664233 said:


> we are going to be working the beginning of next week.


What do you mean working? what do you do besides plow?


----------



## McGaw

Just got back in from salting. Still coming down a little bit, we'll be heading out again later this eveing to plow, salt, and then again tomorrow. It says 1cm this afternoon, 2-4 overnight, 2-4 tomorrow morning, and close to 5cm sunday afternoon. Should be fun and lot's of payup


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

MIDTOWNPC;664241 said:


> What do you mean working? what do you do besides plow?


I think Chris means the big storm coming in on Tuesday.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

epoke pull behind salter unit - $600 (mississauga)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-12-05, 1:08AM EST

epoke salter pull behind with tractor or atv for sidewalkw salting great machine save time make money.contact [email protected]

Location: mississauga 
it's ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 920619277

I just saw this on Craigslist. Seems like a good deal but I don't know what this model actually sells for.


----------



## heather lawn spray

up to 1 cm in 2 hours


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;664276 said:


> epoke pull behind salter unit - $600 (mississauga)
> 
> The push ones are $1200 or so, seems like a good price.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Oh. 


I use environment canada, the weather network online and watch weather on tv.

is there something else that you guys find more accurate.
I usually predict according to the radar and watch whats comming. 
Cobourg is right on the water so we usually get alot.


I find we get more then oshawa, whitby, ajax, pickering.


----------



## Daner

All Environment Canada Is saying for Tuesday Is Rain Or wet wet snow

The Weather Network Is saying 15-20 for Tuesday 

I bet Its snowen In Kitchener now

Fine snow here with some good winds...It may hit 80 k later on hang on to your hats


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;664241 said:


> What do you mean working? what do you do besides plow?


Working as in plowing and salting. Chris is a fulltime snow bunny.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;664287 said:


> Pristine PM ltd;664276 said:
> 
> 
> 
> epoke pull behind salter unit - $600 (mississauga)
> 
> The push ones are $1200 or so, seems like a good price.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's an Epoke the wheels in the picture aren't solid and it looks cheap. I could be wrong though.
Click to expand...


----------



## heather lawn spray

2-3 cm windy


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;664241 said:


> What do you mean working? what do you do besides plow?


Worry and Rest, and it seems like more of the first one.LOL

This is my full time job.


----------



## musclecarboy

I'm out driving now in Richmond Hill (well, at a stop light on the Crackberry) and there's an Asian couple with their track suits on running along the side of Bayview Ave. Its a full ass blizzard out here LOL!


----------



## ff1221

4-5" here and still snowing, looks like it will be snowing all night, gonna make for a big push in the morning.


----------



## DeVries

HA HA HA I can picture it. Here comes a slip and fall


----------



## STRONGARM

As of now there's only a dusting on the groung here. Still says 2-4 for this evening. 

Anyone have an update for the Ham. Mountain??


----------



## snowplowchick

Did some accounts today but it took a lot longer than it should have. I witnessed a hit and run- in hind sight I should have just kept driving as there were lots of witnesses, but I was the only dumb one to chase the guy who drove off into the bush with his car to get away. Thankfully he got stuck, but not me. lol

Now I am behind on my stuff, going to be working late tonight now!


----------



## DeVries

Hamilton mountain is supposed to be 2-4 but looks like it's gona be more. Wind is cousing some drifting as well.


----------



## Daner

I just took a run to the back 40 and the wind Is causing some drifting...not much snow as of yet...But I hear It could get real windy tonight...and thats going to be the problem


----------



## musclecarboy

snowplowchick;664434 said:


> ... I witnessed a hit and run...!


My brother was in one today. Flipped his Grand Cherokee 3 times. One of his shoes was in a tree, the windows were 100' away, the front end was a mess, the roof was caved..... BUT he managed to drive out of the field, back over the ditch, and onto the road to get a tow.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;664329 said:


> JohnnyRoyale;664287 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's an Epoke the wheels in the picture aren't solid and it looks cheap. I could be wrong though.
> 
> 
> 
> It may have been blinged at UNIQUE SALTING WHIPS.
Click to expand...


----------



## heather lawn spray

musclecarboy;664467 said:


> My brother was in one today. Flipped his Grand Cherokee 3 times. One of his shoes was in a tree, the windows were 100' away, the front end was a mess, the roof was caved..... BUT he managed to drive out of the field, back over the ditch, and onto the road to get a tow.


Is he ok!!!?


----------



## musclecarboy

heather lawn spray;664504 said:


> Is he ok!!!?


Totally fine  I don't know how. Notice where the roof is caved in.....

Apparently some guy in an econoline van was tailing him on 19th (2 lane country road) even tho my bro was doing like 80, then the guy passes, cuts him off and slams the brakes, my bro tries to avoid but over corrects. He rolled 3 times.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

wow! He is lucky. That looks messed up. It drove after flipping 3 times?

I can't remember what my epoke tires look like. I wonder if this could easily be converted to a push type, it may be alot bigger though and too heavy.


----------



## Elite_Maint

in Toronto i got about an inch of snow... light snow with lots of wind...


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;664529 said:


> Totally fine  I don't know how. Notice where the roof is caved in.....
> 
> Apparently some guy in an econoline van was tailing him on 19th (2 lane country road) even tho my bro was doing like 80, then the guy passes, cuts him off and slams the brakes, my bro tries to avoid but over corrects. He rolled 3 times.


I hope your Brother is all right. There are some scary drivers out there. No respect for what type of damage can happen.


----------



## Triple L

kitchener, 5 cm
waterloo 8 cm and still coming down good

wayyyy to many idiots out there today :realmad:


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Lynden about 1 inch, closer you get to the escarpment, less there is, prob a dusting in Burlington, althought when I lift 40 mins ago it was not snowing at all. Moderate to heavy snow in Lynden.


----------



## JD Dave

Just a dusting in T.O. We should be done salting pretty soon and everything we did is black.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;664548 said:


> wow! He is lucky. That looks messed up. It drove after flipping 3 times?


Yeah, I was telling him to throw on the spare and drive it home (MAYBE 1km, if that).



Pristine PM ltd;664548 said:


> I can't remember what my epoke tires look like. I wonder if this could easily be converted to a push type, it may be alot bigger though and too heavy.


This is what it looks like:


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;664649 said:


> Just a dusting in T.O. We should be done salting pretty soon and everything we did is black.


Thats what its looking like. Hopefully it doesn't snow too much more... we better rest up for Tues. Dave, I know you're smiling about tuesday in a sick twisted way LOLpayup


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;664719 said:


> Thats what its looking like. Hopefully it doesn't snow too much more... we better rest up for Tues. Dave, I know you're smiling about tuesday in a sick twisted way LOLpayup


I didn't think they were calling for that much on Tues but 20-30cm would be a really nice early xmas present, I'll even take 10 cm though.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;664725 said:


> I didn't think they were calling for that much on Tues but 20-30cm would be a really nice early xmas present, I'll even take 10 cm though.


Search Richmond Hill on TWN.... 10 on monday, 20 on tuesday. Everywhere else is rain-snow.


----------



## DeVries

Still snowin heavy here. Got about 3 inches since lunch time. Will be going out around 1 am to plow and salt.

Jeff you must be sitting on pins and needles with the plow you have now. Hope it's fixed soon, will let you sleep better.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Ya im not a terribly happy camper but what can you do. Going to see what can be done Monday because this plow will not get me through a 3" + storm.


----------



## ff1221

There is somewhere around a foot now, a snow squall warning is in affect (has been for days now) wind has picked up, some light to moderate drifting, and the snow is still coming. Radar is showing a streamers off of Lake huron that just won't quit, looks to be a long day tomorrow. They are calling for another 15 to 20 cm tomorrow in the squall areas, so Monday morning looks to be another early morning. I'm going to bed now, good luck out there fellas, and Dave i'll see if I can send some of this your way for Christmas.

mike


----------



## schuitb

*not much here*

Just got in from a Christmas party... Was going to pull an all nighter but now i can go to bed.. Will salt my lots in the morning say around six or so... There is just over a inch maybe inch and a half on my sidewalk...

Call me if a storm comes out of nowhere while i'm sleeping!


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

We got about an inch here on the Hamilton mountain now that it has stopped. To the south around Caledonia received 2-3 inches plus drifting.


----------



## ff1221

Wind picked up over night, $#!ts flying everywhere, Hwy 21 is closed (no surprise there), cold and windy.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Just going out now to check a few lots, didn't hear much from Burlington people so im not expecting a whole lot. About 1 inch here in Lynden.


----------



## snowplowchick

Everything south of Cambridge that we have has about 4 inches plus drifting.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

im south east ish of cambridge and there definatly aint 4 inches lol. I think you guys got hit alot harder by squall enhancement.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Toronto doesn't have much here i'd say it's probably under 1 inch. I salted a few places around 2am and went for a drive again to check them out around 6-7am and they looked good.
For some reason the snow seems like it's avoiding Toronto..


----------



## STRONGARM

Only a salt run for us last night, about an inch of light snow.

Looks like we could get some real snow Mon/Tues,we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## cet

Snowing here again and looks like it might be here for a while. I guess we are plowing tonight and then we will see from there. Looks to be a busy week again.


----------



## creativedesigns

E Maintenance;665199 said:


> Toronto doesn't have much here i'd say it's probably under 1 inch. I salted a few places around 2am and went for a drive again to check them out around 6-7am and they looked good.
> For some reason the snow seems like it's avoiding Toronto..


Quite right! It seems to push its way towards Caledon  They have heavy tractors down there :waving:


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;665244 said:


> Quite right! It seems to push its way towards Caledon  They have heavy tractors down there :waving:


My snow is in T.O though Cre.


----------



## tls22

You guys are nice, but i dont kno how you deal with this cre guy!


----------



## RAZOR

We got about 10 cm in Barrie, I thought it was missing us and then around 2:30am it hit us. The sun is out now but the wind is blowing the snow around a bit.


----------



## 26543

We got almost 8" yesterday glad the snow has stopped , we need a BREAK!


----------



## cet

Sunny here now. A little calm before the storm will be nice. We need to plow all the schools tonight to clean up the drifting. 
Should be able to go early but who knows it has been unpredictable lately.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;665245 said:


> My snow is in T.O though Cre.


That's a good place to have it. I don't think it makes it through the polution.


----------



## itssnowtime

Hey, now that we have all got a few outings under our belt, has anyone heard of or been stopped for blue light infractions? I saw a couple guys this morning driving down the street with their light on and was just curious? When the sun is shining and fatigue sets in I know we sometimes forget that it's on


----------



## creativedesigns

tls22;665250 said:


> You guys are nice, but i dont kno how you deal with this cre guy!


we have no room for your kind here....boot!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I drove by a cop on highway 5 who was just sitting at the tims with my light on and he didn't seem to harrase me, but I didn't see very many blue lights on and I must have passed atleast 10-15 other plow guys.

What do you guys do with your plazas that have very narrow backs and bins? I find the garbage companies (BFI and WM) never seem to put the bins against the back of the lot and I have trouble fitting between them and the building. Is this something I need to talk to the individual tenants about (there are 5-10 bins for the plaza) or can I just call the companys and ask on next pickup they move them back a couple feet.


----------



## creativedesigns

Jeff, just "carefully" push them back with ur plow?!?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

creativedesigns;665373 said:


> Jeff, just "carefully" push them back with ur plow?!?


I thought of that but they are huge, atleast 6-8 yards and I never seem to catch them empty. Also I cant get straight on to push them over, as the building is very close, I could only push them length wise, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Models are bringing around colder air and a bigger storm for Tuesday! TWN went from a day time high of 3 or 1* for tuesday and it should be even colder then that:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Another salt run!! payuppayup My kinda winter. Driving home really sucked though.


----------



## shepoutside

ACK! Bad time to need tranny work, lol


----------



## McGaw

We got POUNDED! We've got over a foot, very windy (terrible driving), it will stop for 5 minutes, and then snow like there is no tomorrow for about 15 minutes. It drops about an inch every time it starts. It's very icy. Almost got hit while I was snowblowing our driveway, walked out on the road to do the opening, and a guy in a car almost nailed me. He spun out, got out and started yelling at me how I shouldn't be out on the road. I said maybe not but I need to get this done. He called the police, and they came, they said it's his fault, and when they came over to get my story they laughed and said if he couldn't see me then they should rip his license up right now. (I was wearing my Clintar clothes, the bright green coat and pants that are reflective and have the big X on them) lol. Anyone else from this area have lot's of snow? 
P.S. city hasn't been out yet to clear the roads, and clintar isn't out yet


----------



## schrader

It's snowing and blowing so hard in Collingwood you can barely see. Hard to say how much snow we had the wind is blowing it every where. Going to be lots of fun tomorrow digging out the drifts on the walkways.
Corey


----------



## heather lawn spray

Just got in. solid 10 cm of good cold powder. fantastic for snowblowing but watch for the blow back


----------



## musclecarboy

Went for about 6 hours from 10-4, got up about an hour ago and fixed a few spots that had some drifting.


----------



## ff1221

heather lawn spray;665675 said:


> Just got in. solid 10 cm of good cold powder. fantastic for snowblowing but watch for the blow back


Know what you mean, I couldn't see out of my glass cubicle most of the route. They should put wipers on the side windows too.


----------



## Daner

That was alot of clean ups...Wind Is dieing down now a bit

Whats next?

-14 Cel


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

The next storm is really messed up. Right now looks like it could be most rain, according to accuweather, TWN says 5-30 cm. One model says this, one model says that. Im going to start taking bets, ill make more money then plowing snow.


----------



## cet

Just took the dog for a walk and man is it cold. We put down salt pretty heavy at a few of our locations and I just went to plow them off. We may have gone a little late to get it all out. We have so much salt down that I don't have to salt after I plowed.

My locations that I put pickle mix in last night are worse then the ones that didn't see anything. The ones with no salt are cleaner at 2pm today then they were at 11pm last night. I can't believe how windy it has been.

We have to plow our Pickle Mix locations and then spread again.

The boys are making money this year again, good for them.


----------



## cet

Lynden-Jeff;666030 said:


> The next storm is really messed up. Right now looks like it could be most rain, according to accuweather, TWN says 5-30 cm. One model says this, one model says that. Im going to start taking bets, ill make more money then plowing snow.


This is like last week. I went to bed at 6 pm, got up at midnight and sat on the couch trying to guess what to do until 4 am when I gave up and sent the salt trucks. We got 1 cm when they forecasted 15-20. Worked out good for me but you would think they would have a better idea.


----------



## musclecarboy

VERY cold out there. I had to go back and clear a few sidewalks where it was drifted. 12-14" drifts could be cleared with one pass with a shovel, very light snow. I'm a little pissed we salted because thats where all the snow stuck:realmad:. Chris is right, we'll do OKpayup


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;666094 said:


> VERY cold out there. I had to go back and clear a few sidewalks where it was drifted. 12-14" drifts could be cleared with one pass with a shovel, very light snow. I'm a little pissed we salted because thats where all the snow stuck:realmad:. Chris is right, we'll do OKpayup


Thanks for clearing those. I have 10 salt boxes in the shop, now I just have to get them on site for you. After 20 years you think I would be better organized.

There is supposed to be a load of Clearlane coming tomorrow, but it was supposed to be there Friday so who knows.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;666098 said:


> Thanks for clearing those. I have 10 salt boxes in the shop, now I just have to get them on site for you. After 20 years you think I would be better organized.
> 
> There is supposed to be a load of Clearlane coming tomorrow, but it was supposed to be there Friday so who knows.


I'll grab the boxes tomorrow if you want to leave them accessible. I have hockey in Keswick so I can swing by on the way back down (4:30 or so). Clearlane was running seriously low, I was actually going to ask you about that.


----------



## cet

If I am 1/2 alive tomorrow I was going to drop and fill them for you. I was going to use the 07 so I could do it in one trip. I will let you know. Any preference on where you want them. Somewhere easy to fill from a truck. You can have 4, one for each building.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;666112 said:


> If I am 1/2 alive tomorrow I was going to drop and fill them for you. I was going to use the 07 so I could do it in one trip. I will let you know. Any preference on where you want them. Somewhere easy to fill from a truck. You can have 4, one for each building.


I'll give you a shout tomorrow morn at 8 or so. That's a good idea to just use the 07. Have you even had a load of anything in that yet? Your plow looks pretty mean on the road, the civics and camrys were running for cover LOL


----------



## cet

My wings were in the back, I didn't even use them. The plow on the 07 looks pretty big. The driver really likes it. We took the tailgate off.

I actually did an interlock job with it. I put a few tons of screenings in the back but used my dually to haul the interlock. I really like the truck, nice and short.


----------



## higgs2ca

*Poly V box spreaders!!!*

Need help from my fellow Canadians, Anyone know if ther is a Salt Dog dealer in the Windsor / London area? If not I am looking for something similar to the snowex poly electric 7500. Thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated. Keep in mind this is going in a 1500 Sierra with extra leafs,so weight would be a concern.
Thanks in advance.tymusic


----------



## cet

A friend of mine just got a Salt Dogg from the States last week. Shipped it right to the shop. It was pretty easy. Not sure on price for that model, I can find out which dealer if you like.


----------



## higgs2ca

cet;666351 said:


> A friend of mine just got a Salt Dogg from the States last week. Shipped it right to the shop. It was pretty easy. Not sure on price for that model, I can find out which dealer if you like.


If you could Pm me with the details i would be greatful
Thanks


----------



## deckboys

oddly enough i was just looking at angel's website at the SHPE0750, it says .75 of a yard and i figure put 8 inch sides onit and its at 1 yrd... anyone have it or heard of it?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Downgraded to RAIN!!! Phew!


----------



## DeVries

Ya rain and 5 degrees. What's up with that? Hope thats not how our winter is gona go.


----------



## STRONGARM

Gotta love the rain forecast xysport


----------



## Daner

News Flash Theres a area In Downtown Toronto thats getting good snow right now...check the radar


----------



## Daner

*Snow Or Rain?*

I see that they changed It to rain as well...But don't go anywhere , Some times the weather people wrong the odd time.


----------



## creativedesigns

Ottawa supposed to be +6 on wednesday!!! with rain. tymusic


----------



## Ducke

Well here in N.S. we were forecast rain for yesterday and today.
You can imagine my surprise when I awoke to 4 cm of snow 
Bad thing is the 2 cm of ice under it.
Pretty sucky out there right now and the Temp is dropping like a rock.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Light dusting in Etobicoke, and Downtown core. Sent out the salters.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Snowing hard here in Scarborough now...


----------



## DeVries

Just light flurries here might need to salt this aft again. Been going thru a lot of salt already this season, hope there's no shortage this year.

Jeff sent P.M


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

found a site that has tons of webcams for weather, traffic ect around ontario

take a look.

Im trying to figure out how to share my parking lot cam to a website so I can log in and view it.

http://www.2ontario.com/webcam/home.asp


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Thanks for the link. The weather network shows most of those too.


----------



## snowplowchick

I just got back from plowing/salting sidewalks and lots. I had a bad day. I slipped and fell on the scale at the pit that I get my material from. Spent three hours at hospital getting stitches on my shoveling/coffee drinking/joystick using arm of all places.

Two cms at some places overnight. Glad for the rain forecast though. I am needing a break.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;667162 said:


> found a site that has tons of webcams for weather, traffic ect around ontario
> 
> take a look.
> 
> Im trying to figure out how to share my parking lot cam to a website so I can log in and view it.
> 
> http://www.2ontario.com/webcam/home.asp


Here's the MTO one I use http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/traveller/compass/camera/camhome.htm


----------



## Daner

snowplowchick;667504 said:


> I just got back from plowing/salting sidewalks and lots. I had a bad day. I slipped and fell on the scale at the pit that I get my material from. Spent three hours at hospital getting stitches on my shoveling/coffee drinking/joystick using arm of all places.
> 
> Two cms at some places overnight. Glad for the rain forecast though. I am needing a break.


There's not much room on some of those scales for walking...sometimes there's a drop off on the drivers side when you drive on ...Looks like your gonna have to take It easy for a while.

I have a hard time believing we are going to get rained on tomorrow...I feel snow In My boneswesport...Maybe some rain...But I think snow will be In there air....enough to plow anyway


----------



## JD Dave

snowplowchick;667504 said:


> I just got back from plowing/salting sidewalks and lots. I had a bad day. I slipped and fell on the scale at the pit that I get my material from. Spent three hours at hospital getting stitches on my shoveling/coffee drinking/joystick using arm of all places.
> 
> Two cms at some places overnight. Glad for the rain forecast though. I am needing a break.


It sucks to be hurt when you have work to do, hope you get well soon.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

snowplowchick;667504 said:


> I just got back from plowing/salting sidewalks and lots. I had a bad day. I slipped and fell on the scale at the pit that I get my material from. Spent three hours at hospital getting stitches on my shoveling/coffee drinking/joystick using arm of all places.
> 
> Two cms at some places overnight. Glad for the rain forecast though. I am needing a break.


That sucks, hope you heal quickly!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

For anyone that has one, here is the up issue TSB by sno-way



> *Issue: Sno-Way MegaBlade Series plows are experiencing lifting issues.*
> 
> *What we know:*
> 
> 1) Our testing today has identified potential causes that we are working to prove or disprove. So far, we
> have found that the system pressure and lift speed remain constant at a given temperature, voltage, and
> amperage. We have identified a problem relating to hydraulic oil temperature which affects the hydraulic
> oil viscosity. As the temperature goes up the viscosity goes down. As the viscosity goes down the lift
> speed and pressure go down. The increased time to lift the plow requires that the pump and motor work
> longer and harder. This situation has already proven to cause a failure in the system. The viscosity is one
> of the parameters of a fluid that gets the work done.
> 
> 2) We originally thought turning up the main pressure relief would assist in this matter - We now know that
> this makes the system heat up faster. Set the system pressure back to the original setting - 2900 psi.
> 
> 3) We surmised the spring which sets the system relief pressure takes a set which can result in lowering
> pressure. This is not the case - all springs are working as designed.
> 
> 4) We have determined that the lift cylinder is undersized. New cylinders are on order and will arrive before
> the end of December.
> 
> What can be done today to allow for plowing?
> 
> At this point anything that can help keep the pump unit cool will help. Examples include:
> 
> 1) First and Foremaost - Take the pump cover off. Run with the pump cover off the unit.
> 
> 2) Make sure the ProControl is not sticking. A control that sticks in one place will cause the motor to continue
> running. (If it is sticking, loosen the screws on the back of the cover. If this does not fix the sticking get a new
> unit with a revised joystick).
> 
> 3) Lift the plow less. Only lift the unit as high as needed. Turn off Down Pressure when coming into a stack and
> let the snow bank raise the plow up the pile.
> 
> 4) Stack less.
> 
> 5) Limit Down Pressure usage
> 
> 6) Any extra weight on the plow makes it worse.
> 
> 7) Pack snow around the pump unit. (Try to keep it away from the coils)
> 
> 8) Make sure the unit is as full of oil as possible.
> 
> 9) For V-Wing users - do not lift and scoop if possible.
> 
> 10) For Revolution users - do not scoop and lift
> 
> Sno-Way will update the field on progress in this matter. It is the number one issue for all of us at this time. We
> will see a resolution but a bit more time is needed to be sure we have all the facts and complete all necessary
> testing.


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;667599 said:


> For anyone that has one, here is the up issue TSB by sno-way


So what do you think?


----------



## creativedesigns

Daner, what kind of bones do you have, to be able to sense snow like that? LOL :waving:


Jeff: Are you the only one with bad luck, or are they all like that? 

Is it only thr Rev's or the V's too having problems?

Wouldn't Snoway have found trouble with their testing model last year?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

JD Dave;667631 said:


> So what do you think?


Not sure what to think, as long as they are working on it.



creativedesigns;667641 said:


> Daner, what kind of bones do you have, to be able to sense snow like that? LOL :waving:
> 
> Jeff: Are you the only one with bad luck, or are they all like that?
> 
> Is it only thr Rev's or the V's too having problems?
> 
> Wouldn't Snoway have found trouble with their testing model last year?


All the revs and v's, the contractors arn't affected as much as they are lighter, and the fluid doesnt heat up so much and cavitate.



Daner;667566 said:


> I have a hard time believing we are going to get rained on tomorrow...I feel snow In My boneswesport...Maybe some rain...But I think snow will be In there air....enough to plow anyway


The most recent models bring the storm, MUCH further south east, the noon and 18:00 hr models, so you may just be right. FWIW I dont belive the forcasts and models lately as they have been very wrong, so no one let their guard down.


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;667641 said:


> Daner, what kind of bones do you have, to be able to sense snow like that? LOL :waving:
> 
> Jeff: Are you the only one with bad luck, or are they all like that?
> 
> Is it only thr Rev's or the V's too having problems?
> 
> Wouldn't Snoway have found trouble with their testing model last year?


mys worse then Jeffs

So far loving the demo - contractor plow, this thing is wicked, best plow i've ever used... Snoway can take thier time, i'll rock this plow anyday over my POS rev..... until they get it fixed


----------



## snowplowchick

Thanks guys for the well wishes! This is the bad part about being self-employed, no days off! 

I am really hoping that it doesn't snow, just mild and rain for at least a few days.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I think the SW issue is the lift cylinder. More than likely the engineers were pushing the speed vs weight envelope. The more weight to be lifted requires the fluid to move at a lower GPM and higher pressure.

In order to make the unit move fast they sacraficed the weight and now the unit is heating up under the constant use and demands of plowing. NTM the extra weight of snow sticking to the blade ect. At least there is a light at the end of the tunnel.

A little snow followed by lots of rain finnishing with some snow. 24 hr forcast........ Get ready for nothing!!!!!

Snowplowchick-- get well soon!!!!!


----------



## itssnowtime

Bring on the rain and mild temps!! my kids are busting my chops to get the Xmas lights up so I guess I have no excuses now! LOL :crying:


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

itssnowtime;667911 said:


> Bring on the rain and mild temps!! my kids are busting my chops to get the Xmas lights up so I guess I have no excuses now! LOL :crying:


Still haven't done that, tisk tisk! Christmas is practically here already, there has been christmas music for a month in stores! lol


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Little panic attack, look out side and see almost an inch on the ground. I don't know if im supposed to go out or what . This is a confusing one lol.


----------



## A Man

no kidding, wasn't really planning on pushing tonight, but i guess that's what we get paid to do, guys are coming in an hour.


----------



## musclecarboy

I'm at one of the places I take care of in Scarborough and there's a good inch down. Its so light a leaf blower would take care of it lol


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Im headed to bed, or else im gonna be a basket case, maybe go out early morning, see if its turned in to rain by then. The Freeze rain line is moving in quickly.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Something tells me its gonna be a looooooonng winter.


----------



## itssnowtime

There's less than a cm on the ground now but it's still coming down pretty good, hopefully the Burlington bubble holds and it doesn't accumulate too much before the rain hits! I may have to load up the salterpayuppayup


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We finished all of our salting earlier today and you can't even tell in some spots... I hope it is all gone by the morning, 3 days in a row would be to much.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Had a few minutes of heavy freezing rain, followed by a lull in the action. Lucky for me all the lots still have a ton of salt left in them. Looks like we dodged another bullet here in the tropics.


----------



## musclecarboy

Just did my rounds, hopefully it doesn't snow too much before the rain. It looks like a thick band is coming for us in about an hour.


----------



## cet

I think the rain might be later then you think.:crying:


----------



## musclecarboy

One can always hope for a snowday at school considering I have a math test and english presentation and I'll be running on less than a minute of sleep:realmad:


----------



## Daner

*All Rain ??*

I guess Ole Scully was right again...3" on the ground here In Guelphpayup


----------



## creativedesigns

*Daner is right...*

So I went on a lil excursion around Otter creek & walked the trails wayyy into the back woods! It was dusk & getting hard to see, then I saw....the scary lookin man himself.....it was Ole' Scully!  I stood still in dead silence as I could see his old wooden shack up near the creek. Ol' Scully was dressed in rags & his hat covered his face. He began to talk, but I couldn't understand what he was saying, then he took his hat off & I ran back out of the woods! Creeeepy!  LOL

Daner was right, Don't mess with Ol' Scully.  LOL LOL LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

Hopefully what I did this morn will hold out until the rain. I went at 10 last night then 4 this morning, it didn't even look like I went at 10 when I went for round 2. I have a feeling I'll be going out tonight. Its still snowing here big, fat flakes.


----------



## coif_kid

I think the rain will melt any accumulation after 6 AM (when I finished my rounds). 20mm is a lot of rain.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I hope that this isn't the new storm track for the upcomming weeks. So close to the full moon and the forcast temps seems to be swinging over the next 14 days. The jet stream wandering just over our heads. 

Has been raining here all AM. Temps holding at 36, perhaps some white stuff on the back side.


----------



## cet

Still snowing hard, I need some sleep.


----------



## jwkv

I went at 4 this morning.. I'm lucky in a way. Only have a few lots to clear then off to the day job. Hopefully the rain will take care of the rest of my driveway by the time I get home..


----------



## snowplowchick

Deservedly got some complaints today. We started too late, got 5cm early this am.


----------



## JD Dave

We started plowing at 3:30 am and we got around 5 cm or a little better. Some places didn't even bother to plow, I guess they thought it would melt.


----------



## DeVries

Noticed the same around here. Left at 3am to salt as plowing was not needed. Not to many guy's salted. I'm salt extra they must be salt included I guess. Or did a lot of people drop the ball. MTO was late out of the gate today as well.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

We got around 6cm here. Same goes some guys didnt plow and I dont know why cause it started raining and got really heavy. We picked up 2 new clients, that were snowed in and their plow guy didnt push. Side walks were really heavy. Kubota worked like a charm. And now its pouring rain and the piles are going. We plowed all our places. 

Didnt stop snowing till about 9am here. It was kinda slower for us to finish today because alot of the places started getting cars ect. 

I could put a buffet out of business im so hungry right now. Just finished playing with the dog in the rain.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

snowplowchick;668866 said:


> Deservedly got some complaints today. We started too late, got 5cm early this am.


Join the club! LOL. Its frustrating, if people realized what we went though I bet there would be none. About 5 hours to late, combine that with a POS plow, no shovelers, DUMB people and then a crap load of rain on top, makes for one heck of a frustrating day.

I learned an important lesson, I will never run without my light on during a storm again. On my way to the first lot I guess some drunken idiot coming out of the flamboro slots didn't see me and pulled out RIGHT in front of my truck. Had I not locked my hubs at the gas station 1 minute prior I would have been in the ditch. Just not worth the risk, and if people don't like it they can shove it for all I care. As my friend put it, time to drink away the day.


----------



## Elite_Maint

I went out this morning around 3am and finished all my places by 2pm. No complaints and i got a new customer.


----------



## cet

Must have had close to 15 cm and now most of the rain has missed us, LOL. We will have to scrape everything with the temp dropping and salt it all. Pretty expensive 30 hours.


----------



## Daner

Lynden-Jeff;669099 said:


> Join the club! LOL. Its frustrating, if people realized what we went though I bet there would be none. About 5 hours to late, combine that with a POS plow, no shovelers, DUMB people and then a crap load of rain on top, makes for one heck of a frustrating day.
> 
> I learned an important lesson, I will never run without my light on during a storm again. On my way to the first lot I guess some drunken idiot coming out of the flamboro slots didn't see me and pulled out RIGHT in front of my truck. Had I not locked my hubs at the gas station 1 minute prior I would have been in the ditch. Just not worth the risk, and if people don't like it they can shove it for all I care. As my friend put it, time to drink away the day.


Hey there Jeff...when do you get your plow back?...And yes I started late too....chuckling along all day...I saw some snow coming down last night,But didnt think we would have that much...First call 730 am ...Hey Daner ...Yaa plowen today?...naaa I'm just gonna take the day off LOL..meanwhile the radar Is showing a line rolling in...Hey we plowed every thing up here
Bring on the snow...I'm readywesport


----------



## JD Dave

cet;669156 said:


> Must have had close to 15 cm and now most of the rain has missed us, LOL. We will have to scrape everything with the temp dropping and salt it all. Pretty expensive 30 hours.


Damn Chris, you have all the fun!


----------



## heather lawn spray

I noticed that the temp rise was slowing down too early this morning, that it wasn't going to rise to the forecast 5 degrees. So we got off to a slow and shaky start at 9:00 only 5-6 cm but even with the rain @ 3 degrees it wasn't going to melt. People calling 'Are you going to coming by today?' Snowthrowers and blowers were useless, back to loader buckets and shovels. that chewed up a little extra time. But no phone calls when I got home. 

2 cutting edge bolts
1 return spring
1 return spring eyebolt


----------



## kah68

I sent the boys out this morning, they did one round and when I got home it didn't look like anything was done I haven't measured but I would say 10-12" and more coming tonight!


----------



## A Man

Wow, seems like the day of late starts, I have to admit we got started a little late as well, I actually had to call in all our guys and put all our gear out there to get things done on time, no calls, but the salt wasn't down long before cars started rolling in, good thing it was warm, didn't take long to start working.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

City of Burlington and Hamilton did not have plows on their trucks, they just drove around like big dinks spreading more salt then you can imagine. Of the 5 companies I actively talk to, Me and Lets Talk Snow were by far the first out in the area, and we were late. Amazing how it can catch you off guard.


----------



## tls22

Lynden-Jeff;669640 said:


> they just drove around like big dinks spreading more salt then you can imagine. .


lol

cheers!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Daner;669159 said:


> Hey there Jeff...when do you get your plow back?...And yes I started late too....chuckling along all day...I saw some snow coming down last night,But didnt think we would have that much...First call 730 am ...Hey Daner ...Yaa plowen today?...naaa I'm just gonna take the day off LOL..meanwhile the radar Is showing a line rolling in...Hey we plowed every thing up here
> Bring on the snow...I'm readywesport


Nope, still limpin along. Glad to hear everyone was slow!


----------



## ff1221

Started out with about 8cm, and ended with about 15cm, before the rain started, rain lasted for a couple of hours, then turned to wet snow. The snow was so heavy it damn near stalled the tractor at the entrance to every driveway, and somehow I managed to break the cables on my new Speedwing for the second time in a week. It was a looooonnnnngggg slow day, and just as I was finishing up, we got paged to a house fire, so I spent three hours humpin hose and climbing ladders. Hard to respond in a timely fashion when your in a tractor, and I missed my nap. 6cm on the ground this morning, gonna be wet, and from the looks of the radar you fellas down south will see some snow. Good luck out here .:waving:


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Almost an inch of rain and fog thicker than pea soup. Just got in from salting all the lots were rain soaked with lots of puddles. Temps are falling bellow freezing and the precip line has moved south. When you are out today you will know when it is all done by the distint cloud line that is associated with the storm.

All will be quiet here in the tropics untill Late Monday hope everyone can catch up on some rest..


----------



## itssnowtime

Wow! for non snow event, yesterday was a nightmare!!:crying: We were by far the earliest to start plowing at about 2am and am I glad we did! The snow kept coming and we were waiting for it to turn to rain like forecasted but didn't happen until daylight hours by then we had at least 5cm on the ground. The timing was absolutely horrible to try and clear all of our commercial lots and salt by the time they open Wet heavy snow made the snowblowers almost useless! I had 2 plows break down, 1 plow motor and 1 broken A frame. I also had a leaking tranny line in my truck and the starter went. one of my driver's was awol from 3am til 8am. Hopefully this is not an indication of how this winter is going to go


----------



## ff1221

itssnowtime;669997 said:


> Wow! for non snow event, yesterday was a nightmare!!:crying: We were by far the earliest to start plowing at about 2am and am I glad we did! The snow kept coming and we were waiting for it to turn to rain like forecasted but didn't happen until daylight hours by then we had at least 5cm on the ground. The timing was absolutely horrible to try and clear all of our commercial lots and salt by the time they open Wet heavy snow made the snowblowers almost useless! I had 2 plows break down, 1 plow motor and 1 broken A frame. I also had a leaking tranny line in my truck and the starter went. one of my driver's was awol from 3am til 8am. Hopefully this is not an indication of how this winter is going to go


Welcome to Hell, pitchforks are over in the corner, and horns are on the shelf to your left.:yow!:


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

itssnowtime;669997 said:


> Wow! for non snow event, yesterday was a nightmare!!:crying: We were by far the earliest to start plowing at about 2am and am I glad we did! The snow kept coming and we were waiting for it to turn to rain like forecasted but didn't happen until daylight hours by then we had at least 5cm on the ground. The timing was absolutely horrible to try and clear all of our commercial lots and salt by the time they open Wet heavy snow made the snowblowers almost useless! I had 2 plows break down, 1 plow motor and 1 broken A frame. I also had a leaking tranny line in my truck and the starter went. one of my driver's was awol from 3am til 8am. Hopefully this is not an indication of how this winter is going to go


Amen, it was sh*t.


----------



## DeVries

Took the wife and kids to toronto airport this morning. Flight left at 10:45. Left Grimsby at 8 got there at 10:15. People just don't know how to drive. There is a little ice and snow and their hammer down. Hello idiots your not drivin a plow truck. There were cars in ditches everywhere and of course people need to rubber neck. Especially the ones who can't drive and can hardly look over the steering wheel to begin with. You know who you are.

Anyways.................................

Looks like the next couple of days is gonna be nice. Finally I can get a good nights sleep not cause the wife's gone, cause the weather looks good.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Yup

It's time to repair, refit, and refuel


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Maybe I can finally find time to install my Vertex hideaways.


----------



## musclecarboy

Man I got screwed by the slow temp rise. Everywhere is ice so i've been salting like a madman


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Finally got my GPS unit hooked up. This vehical tracking is incredible, the power you have to keep tracking, it will show exactly where I was in a decent sized parking lot, so if some one slipped and fell on an area I spot salted, I can prove I was there. Worth every penny.


----------



## DeVries

Is that the system that's thru the Mike phones? 

If not does anyone have the Mike GPS system and does it work?


----------



## Daner

DeVries;671531 said:


> Is that the system that's thru the Mike phones?
> 
> If not does anyone have the Mike GPS system and does it work?


My Mike phone Is gone ...I got the new Blackberry Storm now

Hey Jeff That gadget will prove that you were there...but It wont say that you salted,or If you laid down enough salt/sand

But I think there a great Idea on recording the amount time spent traveling and plowing ...on the road from job to job etc

-12 cel/calm winds


----------



## Triple L

Daner;671607 said:


> My Mike phone Is gone ...I got the new Blackberry Storm now
> 
> Hey Jeff That gadget will prove that you were there...but It wont say that you salted,or If you laid down enough salt/sand
> 
> But I think there a great Idea on recording the amount time spent traveling and plowing ...on the road from job to job etc
> 
> -12 cel/calm winds


Daner how are you liking the new blackberry storm? My dad wants to get one soo bad, his phone craps out all the time, I didnt know there were out yet.....


----------



## Daner

They came out yesterday...they only had 14 at Stone Road....when I got there 20mins after talking to them they had 1 left...I got the last one from that store...they only released a few thousand...until Jan....thats what they told me.

Anyway yes I like It.


----------



## DeVries

Does the storm have the 2 way capabilities?


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;671643 said:


> They came out yesterday...they only had 14 at Stone Road....when I got there 20mins after talking to them they had 1 left...I got the last one from that store...they only released a few thousand...until Jan....thats what they told me.
> 
> Anyway yes I like It.


You were lucky only the corporate stores got them, I was too late and didn't get one.:crying:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I hate it when something new comes out. I got the 8830 World crackberry in the spring, and figured I could track the radar on it during the winter when out. So i tried downloading mobile weather network two weeks ago, and apparently i have to update my o/s. Dealer says its a common problem, and I ask why my wifes phone is so much quicker than mine online, and she can watch vids-says all new ones are windows based, and mine isnt...time to ***** to telus for an upgrade.


----------



## musclecarboy

OK fine, they make mistakes but this is just crazy.


----------



## heather lawn spray

I think computer models don't operate properly this long away!


----------



## Triple L

hahahaha thats great


----------



## Triple L

hahahahaha, thats great!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Daner;671607 said:


> My Mike phone Is gone ...I got the new Blackberry Storm now
> 
> Hey Jeff That gadget will prove that you were there...but It wont say that you salted,or If you laid down enough salt/sand
> 
> But I think there a great Idea on recording the amount time spent traveling and plowing ...on the road from job to job etc
> 
> -12 cel/calm winds


Ya I have a salter sensor hooked up so it records exact location and on time when I salted, ill show ya:










Shown in the pics is one of the ON times with exact satellite location picture of where I was when the salter was activated. Of course it can't say how much, but its far better then nothing.


----------



## sonicblue2003

You guys track where your trucks are... The company I plow/salt for has Video cameras that are activated by the gates opening. They can tell me when I was there last and what I was doing.


----------



## Daner

*No snow for a while*

Dave...Are you saying I have a toy that you don't have?...LOL by the way,I hear there all sold out ...I'm not a Blackberry Man...and Its a big time learning curve going on here...But I think Its a very slick phone...If I hear that there out there again I will let you know.
Not sure If they do 2 way...I know I scraped my Mike system

Hey look at that Weather Network...those guys are something else...they need big time redesign work on there TV Weather as well...and the music LOL

It would be funny If we did get 20cm that day...gota see what ole Skully has to say about that one

Ok I got some time to spend with the new baby horse In the round pen until It snows againwesport


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The GPS on my mike doesn't work. They say it does, but the reality is that it doesn't. You need to pay some system fee to an outside company and then use it with a computer. The one on the phone never finds anything.


----------



## Daner

Jeff That Is very Slick...nice program.


----------



## howesyouryard

*Port Hope, Ontario*

We got snow on sat 6th,sun 7th,tues 9thtymusic night. All together we got over a foot. On Tues the weather network was calling for 2-4 cm's. We got 6-7 inches.

The weather network is yet to be correct this year.


----------



## Bajak

The Snow report map shows less than 5 cm along the Lake Huron coast.
A property maintenance guy from Toronto said it was unnecessary for me to haul 
snow off the lot in Port Elgin because they have more snow there than we do. LOL
I sent him some pictures and he called me back and said to keep up the good work.
Loaded out 43 loads and still have 25-30 to go but the trucks have alot of other places to be.
May get to it in a couple of days, but for now I have some breathing room.


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;672316 said:


> Ya I have a salter sensor hooked up so it records exact location and on time when I salted, ill show ya:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shown in the pics is one of the ON times with exact satellite location picture of where I was when the salter was activated. Of course it can't say how much, but its far better then nothing.


If I had Jeff's money I'd burn mine, I'm sitting on the fence with GPS, we make detailed logs 7 days a week when our lot checks are done and they've stood up very well in court. The problem with GPS is it can really show when you weren't onsite because you not there alot more then you are and I'm not sure how the proseuter will handle that when in court. Just food for thought.


----------



## Daner

Bajak...we have been watching that lake effect hammer you guys up on the shore of Huron...enjoy your time off while you can...winter has just begun

D


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

JD Dave;672361 said:


> If I had Jeff's money I'd burn mine, I'm sitting on the fence with GPS, we make detailed logs 7 days a week when our lot checks are done and they've stood up very well in court. The problem with GPS is it can really show when you weren't onsite because you not there alot more then you are and I'm not sure how the proseuter will handle that when in court. Just food for thought.


I know what you mean, but I use it for several things. I would not use it in a court case if it wasn`t in my favor of course, but the same goes with written documents, only difference is they can be fudged lol. It works well for proving when we were there, and if the times jive with your contract time lines, aka salted within 5 hours of receiving a salt request, it should hold up very well in court.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I must admit it was very boring on the site the last few nights--- everyone but us tropicial guys out and about. I am on the fence too about the GPS thing, a detailed dailly log might be just as good in court. Who is to say. Everything you can do will count. Plus it would really help in the customers who give you a hard time about payment. All you have to do is E mail them with your report!!!

All I know is the lowballers are out of control in our region. Lost another two places this week. Hard to compete with a guy with a half ton truck and a shovel and NO overhead. Oh well it always works out in the end. Might find another closer contract with a more service required.

Enjoy the time off everyone, better catch up an the sleep and familly life. NTM fixing those gremlins we call trucks.


----------



## sonicblue2003

Daff that sucks that you lost some.. You don't get contracts signed?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

These were long time clients (5 years) that I had never had a written contract with. This year is the first year I was implimenting a written contract with any new clients. Till now it has always been a verbal agreement. Things are changing in the industry / buisiness. Everyone is counting thier pennies!!!!! Too bad you might save a penny today but spend thousands later on with inexperience. 

The worst thing to think of this winter season is that 8" snow fell today in Louisinanna . That is 6.5" more than us. Perhaps we sould move to the real tropics!!!


----------



## sonicblue2003

Ok Daff.. Lets go. On tour is the best way!


----------



## Triple L

Jeff - thats lookin pretty cool man! Glad to hear you got your salt sensor working....


----------



## musclecarboy

*Surprise, surprise...*

Check out this quote from Anderson's blog on accu:


> *A year to remember*
> 
> I saw this report yesterday and forgot to mention it. This year is now the wettest in Toronto, Ontario since records have been kept!


Well, at least all the weather conditions can do is get better in the coming years.


----------



## DeVries

Wow within the last half hour everything goes from fine to glare ice. Seems to be a light rain coming down now. Now sure why it isn't snow. It's -4. Time to salt again.


----------



## Bajak

Thought I would have today off? Snowing here again but not as much as down London way right now.
That came in fast.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Well it looks like its going to warm up on Sunday and Monday with rain and it does not look like any snow coming this week.


----------



## Bajak

-12 C here right now and 5" in 5 hours here yesterday.


----------



## Triple L

im still liking thursdays forcast.... sunny skies with close to 10 cm so the W.N. says....


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Id say the icon is whats wrong, accuweather is calling for snow right now.


----------



## cet

Triple L;674526 said:


> im still liking thursdays forcast.... sunny skies with close to 10 cm so the W.N. says....


I saw that this morning and thought what the hell.

Jeff I try to never look at accuweather, sometimes they hit the nail on the head but most times they are out in right field.


----------



## sonicblue2003

Update on the cutting edges for my V.
They finally came in yesterday. Both edges and a flap kit.
I feel violated... nobody bought me flowers or took me out for dinner... not even a kiss!!!!!
$730 fricken dollars!!!!!! are you kidding me?????????? 
I feel like a cheap wh0re...
I know that I need to keep my equipment up to snuff.. Next time the parts are coming from the states!!!!
Sorry.. end rant..


----------



## ff1221

Daner;672363 said:


> Bajak...we have been watching that lake effect hammer you guys up on the shore of Huron...enjoy your time off while you can...winter has just begun
> 
> D


That's what I'm thinking Daner, finding my compact tractor a little to small for these heavy snowfalls. Priced out a new 85 hp tractor w/front mont blower, just trying to decide if I want to make the payments or not, mind you every time I back into a big snowbank and just about stall the tractor, it looks more appealing.


----------



## ff1221

Bajak;674444 said:


> -12 C here right now and 5" in 5 hours here yesterday.


Holy crap, we only got about a 1/4" here and the same in Goderich. You guys can keep it up north.


----------



## Bajak

ff1221;674665 said:


> Holy crap, we only got about a 1/4" here and the same in Goderich. You guys can keep it up north.


Another 2" in Chesley by 1:30 am when I got up and Port Elgin had 4-5 total yesterday and over night.

ff1221....You had it November, now its our turn


----------



## Elite_Maint

a bit off topic but does anyone here know where i can find the Buyers Snowplow Blade Wings in Ontario?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

SONIC, That seems like Hwy robery. On the other side of the coin you can make that money back in a few hours. I am sure that is how the snowplow companies make out thier pricing. I remember a few years back looking for a quick connect for a Meyers blade. 75.00 for a 15.00 dollar part. Ended up replaceing all of them for the same price.

Old Scully must be noticing the odd weather changes. The moon on this full moon cycle is the closest in 15 years. I think some crazzy weather is to be expected !!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Accu sucks... they will say 8-15 when nothing happens. I think it is because they are supersized americans.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Well according to The Weather Network the Hamilton area should have 19 to 28 Cm's on the ground by next Thursday. Now i dont know if thats snow on the ground or Crack but i want some of that stuff that they r smoking


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, i just see that WN has updated and says alot more per day... before they were just saying one event on the one day.


----------



## Bajak

ff1221;674665 said:


> Holy crap, we only got about a 1/4" here and the same in Goderich. You guys can keep it up north.


I stand corrected, looks like we're both gonna get it tonight.
Yesterday called for <1cm-- got 13cm
tonight 1-3 --probably a foot.

We need a weather station closer than Wiarton..WTF lol


----------



## cet

I went to Wiarton 2 Summers ago, I would have shot that ground hog if I would have seen him. LOL


----------



## JD Dave

cet;675171 said:


> I went to Wiarton 2 Summers ago, I would have shot that ground hog if I would have seen him. LOL


Don't hate the player, hate the game.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;675177 said:


> Don't hate the player, hate the game.


Now where did' ya learn to talk like that Dave! lol


----------



## cet

JD Dave;675177 said:


> Don't hate the player, hate the game.


He said the game was going to end early, not go into overtime.


----------



## ff1221

cet;675239 said:


> He said the game was going to end early, not go into overtime.


The game just started, and so far we're losing, looks like tomorrow is gonna be another big push, especially when that warm side comes around and turns it all into heavy goo. I think i'll order that tractor Monday.


----------



## Bajak

ff1221;675261 said:


> The game just started, and so far we're losing, looks like tomorrow is gonna be another big push, especially when that warm side comes around and turns it all into heavy goo. I think i'll order that tractor Monday.


Yes, do that and then It'll stop.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

E Maintenance;674721 said:


> a bit off topic but does anyone here know where i can find the Buyers Snowplow Blade Wings in Ontario?


Angelos supplies online has em, don't know of anywhere in Ontario.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## musclecarboy

Bajak;675265 said:


> Yes, do that and then It'll stop.


Why would you think otherwise


----------



## heather lawn spray

I just loaded in 28.13 tonnes Friday. Do you think tha's enough to stop the snow ?


----------



## cet

I put 72 tonnes in Thursday.


----------



## musclecarboy

They have to be joking around at this point.

Imagine precip for 7 days straight


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;675416 said:


> They have to be joking around at this point.
> 
> Imagine precip for 7 days straight


JD Dave paid them to do that to get me going again.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Quick!

Everybody else get some salt so we can slow this snow down!!


----------



## JD Dave

cet;675427 said:


> JD Dave paid them to do that to get me going again.


You know I would, if I could. LOL


----------



## Ducke

*Strange Weather Down Home*

Yesterday it was +17 Cloudy 
Rain Today - 8 flurries and lots of Ice.
Sitting here listening to the Scanner The Cops are complain about the Skating Rink we call roads.
Cars are off the roads everywhere. 
Man maybe I should invest in a Tow truck.


----------



## heather lawn spray

We had that happen here about 15 years ago. Blew 10 tonnes of salt through a tailgate spreader all night long and it didn't help a bit. Good Luck!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

We have the same silly forcast here in Windsor for Thursday. You know it cannot be correct we don't get snow down here in the tropics. Just wishfull thinking.!!!


Watch out for the snow turning to ice up in the north. Had quite heavy freezing rain for 20min or so down here and made a mess of untreated areas, or heavy traffic areas. Plus the temps dont go up fast enough to let it melt on its own. Unless you get the change over during the day light and radiant heating might help.


----------



## ff1221

Just about +1 here, and the rain has started, gonna be a real mess to deal with, it's like living in the tropics with Daff, except we got snow first.


----------



## ff1221

Bajak;675265 said:


> Yes, do that and then It'll stop.


You're likely right, i'm not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## cet

Looking at the WN, the daily pictures are for the day time. The accumulation is for the 24 hour period. If you look at Tuesday it says close to 5 cm with all sun. If you click on the hourly they say it will start snowing Tues night into Wed.

Another salt run last night. Might be +7 overnight tonight, that would be nice.


----------



## musclecarboy

Salted this morn, nothing major.

I've been reading about liquids on here, has anyone tried anti-icing or de-icing with brine? It seems the "night before" wetting with brine helps you out with a snow storm to melt the first bit but also keep the snow from sticking.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;675845 said:


> Salted this morn, nothing major.
> 
> I've been reading about liquids on here, has anyone tried anti-icing or de-icing with brine? It seems the "night before" wetting with brine helps you out with a snow storm to melt the first bit but also keep the snow from sticking.


I found that anti-icing sidewalks where it's windy is a no no. All the wind blows the snow on your sidewalks, even if there is only a flurry. Where it's not as windy it seemed to worl all right. We just anti ice with a small amount of salt or calcium.


----------



## Elite_Maint

I was looking into this liquid de-icing stuff also.. i was wondering is it worth it? other then maybe not making the snow stick which could save on the time part but will it make any money? who's currently using it?


----------



## musclecarboy

E Maintenance;676151 said:


> other then maybe not making the snow stick which could save on the time part but will it make any money?


In this business, last time I checked time = money

Dave, I was talking about use on large mall/commercial lots like you take care of. With all the traffic, I would think the brine would get tracked everywhere to ensure effectivness. Also, on the light appliations of salt, could brine eliminate the need for salt on trace-2cm of snow? Just a thought, you know more about it than I do:waving:


----------



## cet

My contracts are all different. One I don't salt until there is 1" on the ground. Another is a pickle mix on anything upto 1" and then plow and the last one they want black all the time so it is pure salt. A few days ago when it snowed close to 1" but less I went to look at the sites. The black ones were still almost black, the ones with pickle mix had almost 1" and the ones without anything had close to 1". It was very windy overnight. In the morning the sites without anything in them had actually blown clean, we had to salt the black ones and spread pickle mix on those and I could have almost plowed which I would have gotten paid for.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

A little bit of good news:

http://biz.yahoo.com/iw/081208/0458605.html

So what is everyone thinking for this week? So far Im thinking:

- Turning Cold and icey Monday night, maybe a cm or two.
- 5-8 CM Tuesday night in to Wednesday
- 10-15 cm thursday night, turning rainy Friday and then back in to snow Friday night

Anyone hear anything different?


----------



## Triple L

sounds about right....

any word on our revs yet?

Im likin this weather.... maby a yard or three of pickeled tomarrow morning and i'll be laughing....


----------



## cet

Triple L;676317 said:


> sounds about right....
> 
> any word on our revs yet?
> 
> Im likin this weather.... maby a yard or three of pickeled tomarrow morning and i'll be laughing....


Do you like spreading Pickle Mix? I hate the stuff, too heavy and PITA


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;676219 said:


> In this business, last time I checked time = money
> 
> Dave, I was talking about use on large mall/commercial lots like you take care of. With all the traffic, I would think the brine would get tracked everywhere to ensure effectivness. Also, on the light appliations of salt, could brine eliminate the need for salt on trace-2cm of snow? Just a thought, you know more about it than I do:waving:


We've tried with mixed results, ant-icing is where it will work best and with prewetting a calcium or magnesium mix when temps are cold will work great. Liquids are a pain IMO and anticing with an evenly spread light application of salt works well for us. There is a lot of hype about liquids and people are pushing them that havn't even used them. I think after this winter we'll see alot more accurate info about liquids.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

It better start snowing soon or im gonna end up in the clink or the nuthouse.


----------



## JD Dave

mr bigblock;676347 said:


> it better start snowing soon or im gonna end up in the clink or the nuthouse.


lol.......................................


----------



## cet

Mr Bigblock;676347 said:


> It better start snowing soon or im gonna end up in the clink or the nuthouse.


Have you not been plowing, we have seen our share.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;676317 said:


> sounds about right....
> 
> any word on our revs yet?
> 
> Im likin this weather.... maby a yard or three of pickeled tomarrow morning and i'll be laughing....


Hey,

Nope no news, hopefully tomorow.


----------



## DeVries

Lynden-Jeff;676286 said:


> A little bit of good news:
> 
> http://biz.yahoo.com/iw/081208/0458605.html
> 
> SSHHHHH thats our little secret don't let to many in on it. There's enough out there already


----------



## Triple L

Pickeled isnt bad at all, not with the snow-ex's anyways, quite a bit slower than salt but other then that i've never had a problem.... We'll spread 1 1/4 yard of sand with our half ton no problem, i havent put more than a yard of sand in my 1 ton yet but i dont mind



Mr Bigblock;676347 said:


> It better start snowing soon or im gonna end up in the clink or the nuthouse.


U can come up here, we've had our share.... only 1/2 hour drive 

I got a few buddys that work for Gelderman's, Im sure you guys have heard of them.... lol there loving it tho, they told them to screw off and went on pogy for the winter.... 
It must be nice, sitting around at home all winter and still getting good money... (if you know how to work the system)


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Lol I know lots of guys from Gelderman, and see many of them at Landscape Ontario events including Hank who im supposed to sit down and have coffee with. I actually hire one guy in the winter for shoveling lol. I frequent Mikes landscaping which is right across the road from Gelderman for my salt. They have so many snow sites, more then anyone I know im pretty sure. I saw they got 26 trucks/peices of equipment hooked up with the GPS tracking I got, and that was mostly just their subcontractors, not including their own in house things.


----------



## A Man

Triple L;676317 said:


> sounds about right....
> 
> any word on our revs yet?
> 
> Im likin this weather.... maby a yard or three of pickeled tomarrow morning and i'll be laughing....


I'm thinking the same thing, the few gravel lots we have are going to be pure ice tomorrow morning, I hate pickeled, we only have 3 salt trucks that primarly spread salt, so whenever we have to do pickeled we have to unload one, and then reload it with pickeled. Someday we will have a truck dedicated to pickeled, that would make things so much easier.


----------



## Triple L

A Man;676705 said:


> I'm thinking the same thing, the few gravel lots we have are going to be pure ice tomorrow morning, I hate pickeled, we only have 3 salt trucks that primarly spread salt, so whenever we have to do pickeled we have to unload one, and then reload it with pickeled. Someday we will have a truck dedicated to pickeled, that would make things so much easier.


Only 3 salt trucks  
Hay hows your cabover working out? Do you have a plow on it? I wasnt sure if you did... i was soo far away last time i seen you guys over at cold storage... Pretty nice looking truck tho!


----------



## Daner

*Big Change In the Weather On Its way.*

There's talk going around up on the hill,That our little holiday may be over soon...something about a upper level low with a low pressure twist...Skully says his cats are doing the freaky thing again, and when they do there cartwheels there looking In a north west direction


----------



## Bajak

Temperature is dropping fairly quick up here and still raining. wunderground shows snow right behind it.
I think it will hit up here around 11:00-12ish. Looks pretty steady. Snow squall warnings just north of me.


----------



## Neige

Its been none stop here since last Tuesday. 20 cm of snow + 15mm of freezing rain, it was supposed to be 5 cm with rain and +9 never made it over -2. Then it drops to -18 on Wed. ice everywhere, and salt not working very well. Then Thursday into Friday another 15 cm. Transport out all our snow this weekend, and now its +5 so will go out and deslush our parkings before it flash freezes tonight. Its the extreme temp changes that make it so difficult to stay ahead of the game. Have a mountain of paperwork and and a bunch or routes to rework, you got to love it.


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;677104 said:


> Its been none stop here since last Tuesday. 20 cm of snow + 15mm of freezing rain, it was supposed to be 5 cm with rain and +9 never made it over -2. Then it drops to -18 on Wed. ice everywhere, and salt not working very well. Then Thursday into Friday another 15 cm. Transport out all our snow this weekend, and now its +5 so will go out and deslush our parkings before it flash freezes tonight. Its the extreme temp changes that make it so difficult to stay ahead of the game. Have a mountain of paperwork and and a bunch or routes to rework, you got to love it.


The temp swings are brutal now, 10 here going to -8 tonight. Had any time to fire up the melter?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Neige;677104 said:


> Its been none stop here since last Tuesday. 20 cm of snow + 15mm of freezing rain, it was supposed to be 5 cm with rain and +9 never made it over -2. Then it drops to -18 on Wed. ice everywhere, and salt not working very well. Then Thursday into Friday another 15 cm. Transport out all our snow this weekend, and now its +5 so will go out and deslush our parkings before it flash freezes tonight. Its the extreme temp changes that make it so difficult to stay ahead of the game. Have a mountain of paperwork and and a bunch or routes to rework, you got to love it.


Have you had a chance to test the dragon Paul? A friend of mine bought a Trecan unit, had some initial problems, then worked well, it easily melted a 5 yd bucket of snow a minute.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;677112 said:


> Have you had a chance to test the dragon Paul? A friend of mine bought a Trecan unit, had some initial problems, then worked well, it easily melted a 5 yd bucket of snow a minute.


Is this freind of yours from Bolton?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

On Healy. You know him?


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;677118 said:


> On Healy. You know him?


No I don't but our fuel guy is the same and he was telling me about thise big melter he just delivered too in Bolton. He said the thing had like a 1500 gal tank on it. I guess they bought it used from an auction or so they said. I know their name but I won't say it on here.


----------



## jwkv

All this talk about snow. I've only plowed twice this year so far. And today it is raining.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;677124 said:


> No I don't but our fuel guy is the same and he was telling me about thise big melter he just delivered too in Bolton. He said the thing had like a 1500 gal tank on it. I guess they bought it used from an auction or so they said. I know their name but I won't say it on here.


Chances are its the same guy. I think he uses K*** Fuels.He bought it used from Trecan, had 70 hours on it. A good friend of mine is running it for the owner. We worked out some quick numbers yesterday afternoon over coffee, and actual operating costs of the unit, minus loading costs, and obviously cost of the machine was somewhere around $30-$35 a load, melted. Interesting.

The way I see it, say it costs him $50 a load to load and melt, now he's cancelled out his $50 dumping fee, plus all of the associated trucking. he's saving huge every night, as his contracts call for auto removal, included.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

20 below this morning in Bozeman Mt. Whent fron 48 above to -20 in 24 hrs w/snow (blizzard) long 2 days


----------



## Bajak

JohnnyRoyale;677152 said:


> .
> 
> The way I see it, say it costs him $50 a load to load and melt, now he's cancelled out his $50 dumping fee, .


Wow! $50 dumping fee, is that per load?
No wonder anyone would consider a melter. Businesses over here would never afford that for the amount of snow we get. I guess when it takes an hour or so just to get to a dump site though it might not be far out of line.

How long does it lake to melt a load? I want to check this out even though I know there is no market for one up here. I'm just curious.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

He can melt a 5yd bucket every minute. So a load will take approx 5 minutes. He actually has to wait for the melter to do its thing. 

The $50 tipping fee is average, in some cases, depending where (ie: downtown core) its as much as $100.00. Now keep in mind you still have to get it there, say 1 hour round trip will cost you an additional $85-$95 an hour for trucking. He's basically eliminated the trucking component.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Freezing rain for later today for us.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

JohnnyRoyale;677220 said:


> He can melt a 5yd bucket every minute. So a load will take approx 5 minutes. He actually has to wait for the melter to do its thing.
> 
> The $50 tipping fee is average, in some cases, depending where (ie: downtown core) its as much as $100.00. Now keep in mind you still have to get it there, say 1 hour round trip will cost you an additional $85-$95 an hour for trucking. He's basically eliminated the trucking component.


Has their been any problems with the MOE i know around here the city cannot melt the snow onto the ground it must be directly pumped into a city sewer m and you cannot be around any source of water when doing it like a lake river or creek.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Wow its already -1 in Windsor 2 hours ago it was 9, still 9C here


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

The high winds are drying all the pavement up very nicely. Ponding issues will have to be delt with later in the afternoon. Looks like a go out and check things over and salt the sidewalks in prep for tomorows snow!!!!

The long term looks interesting. Hey Daner any chance you can get the acrobotic cats on tape.


----------



## DeVries

The temps can drop and stay below freezing for the rest of the winter. I'm not a fan of the up and down temps. 

As long as the wind keeps up we won't have to worry about a flash freeze.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;677152 said:


> Chances are its the same guy. I think he uses K*** Fuels.He bought it used from Trecan, had 70 hours on it. A good friend of mine is running it for the owner. We worked out some quick numbers yesterday afternoon over coffee, and actual operating costs of the unit, minus loading costs, and obviously cost of the machine was somewhere around $30-$35 a load, melted. Interesting.
> 
> The way I see it, say it costs him $50 a load to load and melt, now he's cancelled out his $50 dumping fee, plus all of the associated trucking. he's saving huge every night, as his contracts call for auto removal, included.


He's actaully running Petro Can out of Orangeville. Some night there melting and were not busy I wouldn't mind watching it for a while, would be quite interesting.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Mr Bigblock;677275 said:


> Has their been any problems with the MOE i know around here the city cannot melt the snow onto the ground it must be directly pumped into a city sewer m and you cannot be around any source of water when doing it like a lake river or creek.


Thats the source of the debate on the Snow Dragon thread.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;677319 said:


> He's actaully running Petro Can out of Orangeville. Some night there melting and were not busy I wouldn't mind watching it for a while, would be quite interesting.


We were busy the last time. I was hoping to get out too, next time hopefully.


----------



## STRONGARM

What's everyone looking at for Tuesday, here there saying 5-10cm starting in the evening.
This could be the first real storm of the year.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I would say 5-8, maybe even just 5. Thursday could be impressive, now that the forcast is keeping the cold air further south. Will have to wait and see.


----------



## musclecarboy

Jeff, any news on the rev's?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Nope no word yet. And althought I know they arn't always the dandiest, they do have nice art work lol:



















From the blog of Brett Anderson



> Potential major event shaping up Thursday and into Friday from the Great Lakes region through the southern half of Ontario and into Quebec then the Maritimes. Some computer models take a potent storm that is loaded with moisture right into the cold air from the upper Midwest and then across Ontario and southern Quebec, which would lead to a moderate to heavy snowfall for many areas. Enough warm air could lead to a changeover over parts of southwestern Ontario, but I am not convinced yet as the model may be under doing the low level Arctic air (Actually, it has been underestimating this Arctic airmass from the start) and the storm may take a farther south track and be a bit weaker. Somewhere in between the snow and the rain there could be significant icing with this storm, and that could be anywhere from interior PA through upstate New York into interior New England (which was just hammered by a recent ice storm) and perhaps as far north as the Kingston/Cornwall region. Too early to be sure though. Eventually, the storm will probably "jump" to the coast east of New England and could bring snow or mixed precipitation to the Maritimes later Friday.
> 
> I will post my interpretation of the European long range monthly outlook sometime Tuesday.


----------



## Daner

*Love Is In The Air*

Wow Is It ever cold out there now with that wind...Do we have snow on the way?

I'm Ready:salute:


----------



## CGM Inc.

I would say it is to cold for snow....


----------



## Triple L

just got in from building my own anti-icer machine... picked up a 1041 litre tank today at a local auction and with a little bit of plumbing, shes working decent, still got a few more things to work out tomarrow, but she was getting cold.... now the only problem, i didnt run any salt brine, just straight water... my whole street is ice now from the testing


----------



## ff1221

It's -5.8 here right now, lake effect squalls are spotty, and snow isn't sticking to anything, perhaps my little vacation will be extended another day


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Triple L;677751 said:


> just got in from building my own anti-icer machine... picked up a 1041 litre tank today at a local auction and with a little bit of plumbing, shes working decent, still got a few more things to work out tomarrow, but she was getting cold.... now the only problem, i didnt run any salt brine, just straight water... my whole street is ice now from the testing


That sucks!


----------



## JD Dave

Just got home from salting runoff and puddles, not too much to do but worth the drive. The wind really dried things out pretty good. EC is saying 10-15 for Tues night, I guess we'll see.


----------



## sonicblue2003

We have the same forecast for Windsor.. up to 15 cm... Well maybe we can salt!!!


----------



## musclecarboy

coif_kid, I sent you a reply to your message. Send me an e-mail [email protected]:waving:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

WN isn't saying much, but everyone else is....


----------



## STRONGARM

Looks like 5-10 for us, but the worst of it won't be done until 4 am. That makes for a lot of problems in the morning. Everyone gets out of bed and can't understand why there lots not plowed,they don't realize that the snow just stopped an hour ago.


----------



## DeVries

Looking out the office window this morning I can see the storm front comming in. Hope it stays this cold so the gravel lots will stay frozen. Winds have really died down I guess the chances of lake effect aren't going to happen.


----------



## Elite_Maint

in toronto we might be looking at a max of 15-20cm tonight


----------



## JD Dave

E Maintenance;678527 said:


> in toronto we might be looking at a max of 15-20cm tonight


where do you get your weather from because all my work is in or near Toronto and EC is saying 5-10cm.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;678320 said:


> WN isn't saying much, but everyone else is....


There calling for 15-20 on Fri and 5-10 on Sunday. but not much for tonight. Who knows, I anti-iced all of our lots this morning, so it probably won't snow.:crying:


----------



## Neige

Well took out the dragon for a spin, it only melted 80 yards an hour, a far cry from 240.
Now the snow was very wet, but still expected better results. Having the dealer come in and check that the burner is working to full capacity. Getting ready for another 10-15 tonight, and looks like something big for the weekend. Finally got the Pro Tech hooked up on my truck. Here are the pics as promised. JD how are you liking your Artics?


----------



## DeVries

What goes in the box?


----------



## Neige

Thats how we mange to fit 20 cubic yards of snow in the truck. Its for hauling snow.


----------



## Bajak

Looks like you could push another 40 yards to the dump with that pusher too!

Impressive.


----------



## Elite_Maint

JD Dave;678535 said:


> where do you get your weather from because all my work is in or near Toronto and EC is saying 5-10cm.


yeah, your right i misunderstood.. 5-10cm snow starting this evening.


----------



## itssnowtime

I hope this isn't the trend for this winter! Snowfalls ending at 6am suck! I like the ones that end before midnight and we have all night to to our thing!


----------



## Bajak

I thought it always started at 6am. lol

My first 2 days in a row and not even have to salt or shovel since Nov.17
Kind of feels like a long weekend.


----------



## itssnowtime

Yikes!! I guess living under the Burlington bubble has it's benefits but every once in a while the bubble bursts


----------



## JD Dave

E Maintenance;678739 said:


> yeah, your right i misunderstood.. 5-10cm snow starting this evening.


No problem I'd rather have 15-20, so who knows maybe we'll get lucky.


----------



## CGM Inc.

itssnowtime;678779 said:


> i hope this isn't the trend for this winter! Snowfalls ending at 6am suck! I like the ones that end before midnight and we have all night to to our thing!


x2! We will see how it goes tonight....if we just spread some salt works for me


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I think this time around we'll be in plow mode vs salt mode. I'll admit we got caught last time around-I hate it when that happens.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;678898 said:


> I think this time around we'll be in plow mode vs salt mode. I'll admit we got caught last time around-I hate it when that happens.


You plow in the city right? TO will have snow this time around I think. I'd rather SNOW then slush. Call me crazy but I'm sorta agreeing with Dave about the 15-20


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

musclecarboy;678907 said:


> You plow in the city right? TO will have snow this time around I think. I'd rather SNOW then slush. Call me crazy but I'm sorta agreeing with Dave about the 15-20


Etobicoke, North York, Mississauga and Brampton. I'd rather it snow too-kinda justifies our existance. Plus, have a bunch of getting getting paid to whack off all day, and they gotta earn their keep.


----------



## creativedesigns

Ottawa...only 5cm overnite! but preferably I'd rather more snow per event cause it gets us closer to our cap limit sooner! lol payup payup


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;678907 said:


> You plow in the city right? TO will have snow this time around I think. I'd rather SNOW then slush. Call me crazy but I'm sorta agreeing with Dave about the 15-20


The long range looks sweeeeeeet, 5-10 tonight, 15-20 Fri and 5-10 Sunday. 40 cm possibly. I'm as happy as a Jack rabbit eating thisels.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;678958 said:


> The long range looks sweeeeeeet, 5-10 tonight, 15-20 Fri and 5-10 Sunday. 40 cm possibly. I'm as happy as a Jack rabbit eating thisels.


Maybe you can blow by that cap again. It sure looks like it.wesport


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;678910 said:


> Etobicoke, North York, Mississauga and Brampton. I'd rather it snow too-kinda justifies our existance. Plus, have a bunch of getting getting paid to whack off all day, and they gotta earn their keep.


Send them my way if their hand gets too sore.

My guys don't have time to wipe their a$$ let alone anything else right now.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

No!!! No cap blowing... nice and easy winters [email protected]!


----------



## jayman3

I don't want to get to the caps either just a nice slow winter,I would also rather a 10 -20 cm storm than dusting for sure.


----------



## Daner

*Let It Snow*

We Do need some snow...I Don't want to be thrown In the clink either

A Lot of us did get caught off guard with that last episode...And I also agree that the storms that end at 6 am ,can make It a long day...I love It when they ask what time are you going to be here In the morningwesport

I made myself up a new HD coffee cup holder for my truck today

Bring On The Storms...The more snow the better!! 10cm 20cm 30cm 40 cm Do I hear 50???

Yee haahhh...I better Fuel Up


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

What do you have you cap figured at Dave?


----------



## STRONGARM

looks like 10cm by 6 am here

Everythings ready to go, I just hope all my guy's show up!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

All gassed and ready to go. Sleep soon after I check the weather, maybe this is a warm up for Friday!


----------



## STRONGARM

I hope not, I like the 10cm storms. 

Nice easy winterxysport


----------



## Daner

Now I can stop playing the Green Green Grass of Home on the fiddle... and swich over to...Dashing through the snow...dee dee dee dedee dee


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

For anyone that has not seen:

WOCN11 CWTO 161929
[B]Special weather statement
Issued by Environment Canada Ontario region.
2:29 PM EST Tuesday 16 December 2008.[/B]

Special weather statement issued for..
City of Toronto
Windsor - Essex - Chatham-Kent
Sarnia - Lambton
Elgin
London - Middlesex
Simcoe - Delhi - Norfolk
Dunnville - Caledonia - Haldimand
Oxford - Brant
Niagara
City of Hamilton
Halton - Peel
York - Durham
Huron - Perth
Waterloo - Wellington
Dufferin - Innisfil
Grey - Bruce
Barrie - Orillia - Midland
Belleville - Quinte - Northumberland
Kingston - Prince Edward
Peterborough - Kawartha Lakes
Stirling - Tweed - South Frontenac
Bancroft - Bon Echo Park
Brockville - Leeds and Grenville
City of Ottawa
Gatineau
Prescott and Russell
Cornwall - Morrisburg
Smiths Falls - Lanark - Sharbot Lake
Parry Sound - Muskoka
Haliburton
Renfrew - Pembroke - Barry's Bay
Algonquin
Burk's Falls - Bayfield Inlet.

..5 to 10 centimetres of snow tonight followed by a potentially
More serious storm bringing heavy snow and blowing snow Friday..

A rapidly moving low pressure system tracking south of the lower
Great Lakes tonight will bring a general 5 to 10 centimetre snowfall 
to southern and eastern Ontario. The snow will begin in Windsor late 
this afternoon then spread quickly east reaching the Toronto area 
late this evening and the Ottawa Valley overnight. The snow will 
taper off in Windsor overnight and the Golden Horseshoe by Wednesday 
morning making the morning commute quite slow. Eastern Ontario will 
see the snow persist into Wednesday afternoon.

Regions along the northeast shores of lakes Erie and Ontario will 
likely experience more wet snow with a little rain mixed in
Overnight as temperatures rise to just above the freezing mark. This 
includes southern Niagara as well as Prince Edward county towards 
Kingston. This would limit snowfall amounts a little in these areas 
due to compaction and melting.

A more important snow storm is potentially targeting southern
Ontario on Friday. Most weather guidance is tracking a storm centre 
from Colorado on Thursday to just south of the Great Lakes by
Friday. This path would place southern Ontario into a swath of 
significant snow. It appears strong easterly winds will likely 
accompany this event which would compound the severity of the storm 
with appreciable blowing and drifting snow and very poor 
visibilities. Stay tuned for Environment Canada updates on this 
developing situation.

Listen for further statements. Additional information may also be 
found by consulting the latest public forecast. The next public 
forecast will be issued by 3.30 PM.


----------



## STRONGARM

At least it on a Friday, I don't mind weekend storms. Less traffic in the industrial stuff and no rush hour.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Its gonna be Friday morning tho, wish it was friday night lol.


----------



## STRONGARM

Lynden-Jeff;679132 said:


> Its gonna be Friday morning tho, wish it was friday night lol.


Is it going to be Thursday night into Fri??


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;679025 said:


> Send them my way if their hand gets too sore.
> 
> My guys don't have time to wipe their a$$ let alone anything else right now.


They just finished full time work last week. I figured I'd go easy on them till the new year. Then its rotating nightly patrols, and shop duty repairing and making nice everything made ugly over the summer.


----------



## cet

You sound like you have a well organized business going there. We should have a meet for some of the boys up North. I traveled more then an hour for the last meet in Burlington. There are a couple around here plus Razor in Barrie and I think a few from the South might come.

Were all out tonight. Again


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;679143 said:


> You sound like you have a well organized business going there. We should have a meet for some of the boys up North. I traveled more then an hour for the last meet in Burlington. There are a couple around here plus Razor in Barrie and I think a few from the South might come.
> 
> Were all out tonight. Again


The travel time is keeping me from the meets normally.

Chris, the man up there is just keeping you in shape


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;679135 said:


> They just finished full time work last week. I figured I'd go easy on them till the new year. Then its rotating nightly patrols, and shop duty repairing and making nice everything made ugly over the summer.


What do you guys do in the summer?


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;679087 said:


> We Do need some snow...I Don't want to be thrown In the clink either
> 
> A Lot of us did get caught off guard with that last episode...And I also agree that the storms that end at 6 am ,can make It a long day...I love It when they ask what time are you going to be here In the morningwesport
> 
> I made myself up a new HD coffee cup holder for my truck today
> 
> Bring On The Storms...The more snow the better!! 10cm 20cm 30cm 40 cm Do I hear 50???
> 
> Yee haahhh...I better Fuel Up


What the heck do you carry in that coffee cup (I haven't been able to get a hold of my neighbour about his salter yet)


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;679147 said:


> The travel time is keeping me from the meets normally.
> 
> Chris, the man up there is just keeping you in shape


I going to put my RSP in Rolaids shares this year.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

STRONGARM;679134 said:


> Is it going to be Thursday night into Fri??


Yea, similar to this storm but much longer, should be finished by early afternoon Friday? Or so this is the track now, it may change. If this thing goes a little north (its been shifting south all week) we could get 40 cm. We are right now in the 20-25 cm.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

cet;679143 said:


> You sound like you have a well organized business going there. We should have a meet for some of the boys up North. I traveled more then an hour for the last meet in Burlington. There are a couple around here plus Razor in Barrie and I think a few from the South might come.
> 
> Were all out tonight. Again


If you organize one let me know, ill come for sure. I am trying to plan one for February for around here, need to gather the details.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha.

It's wierd. When I plow I rarely eat, Rolaids come in handy.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Well this it what 680 shows.. http://www.680news.com/weather/


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Henry Margusity's concenssus maps, not accuweathers general concenssus maps.


----------



## jwkv

Being new to the site, what does one do at these meets?


----------



## itssnowtime

E Maintenance;679188 said:


> Well this it what 680 shows.. http://www.680news.com/weather/


WOW! roll the mouse over the Friday forecast and it shows 36.69 cm!!!!


----------



## musclecarboy

jwkv;679193 said:


> Being new to the site, what does one do at these meets?


Eat, drink and be merry:waving:

Its just a dinner social, last one was at Boston Pizza I think


----------



## JD Dave

cet;679143 said:


> You sound like you have a well organized business going there. We should have a meet for some of the boys up North. I traveled more then an hour for the last meet in Burlington. There are a couple around here plus Razor in Barrie and I think a few from the South might come.
> 
> Were all out tonight. Again


Sure Chris I'm in for a steak dinner at your house, just tell us the time and date.


----------



## ff1221

2am, 3" of fine snow on the ground, still coming down, heading out around 3, good luck out ther this morning.


----------



## CGM Inc.

I'm sitting on the 401 East outside of Milton.....and don't move at all. Must be an accident somewhere!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Well plows are out, salt spreaders just get ready, everything should be done at 8.00AM


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Just finished now, time for a nap then some more salting. Better storm then last, but still a few things to prefect, I want my revo back!!!!


----------



## Daner

We Got anyware between 3"-4"...Still looking good for Friday

-2 cel


----------



## Triple L

Lynden-Jeff;680082 said:


> Just finished now, time for a nap then some more salting. Better storm then last, but still a few things to prefect, I want my revo back!!!!


I agree, i was getting pissed off at this straight blade today! Duke phoned me sayin there sending my plow back to dealer so he can cut off the the lift cylinder mount and put a new one on somewhere else... supposibly this is the "new" fix.... wtf, will these guys get thier crap together and give us our plows back... first its the pump, then the relief valve, thens its the valves, then the oil, then the lift cylinder, now its the braket, whats it gonna be next??? and could they not fix this at thier shop instead of my dealer, he told me to buy a western to start with... he's not gonna like doing this

Lets hope this storm thats brew'n will miss kitchener.....
I got no problem gettin paid to drink these  at home
"Hard work never hurt nobody, but i'd rather be lucky"


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Just got in now went out last night a 9pm a good 18 hour shift couple minor issues with one of the Bobcats the new SnowEx 8500 Vmax worked great.


----------



## jwkv

Triple L;680245 said:


> I got no problem gettin paid to drink these  at home
> "Hard work never hurt nobody, but i'd rather be lucky"


Amen to that! payup


----------



## Daner

Mr Bigblock;680248 said:


> Just got in now went out last night a 9pm a good 18 hour shift couple minor issues with one of the Bobcats the new SnowEx 8500 Vmax worked great.


So does this mean they wont throw you In the clink? LOLwesport


----------



## DeVries

I tried getting on this morning at 2am and the server was busy. Must have been you guy's on your crack berries sitting in traffic that kept me from going on. LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

Decent day, I was kinda pissed because I had to redo a few spots I did between 2-4am. Other than that, the sun during the day cleaned it up nicely. Get ready for Fri and Sun. Maybe I should start my christmas shopping.....


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;680245 said:


> I agree, i was getting pissed off at this straight blade today! Duke phoned me sayin there sending my plow back to dealer so he can cut off the the lift cylinder mount and put a new one on somewhere else... supposibly this is the "new" fix.... wtf, will these guys get thier crap together and give us our plows back... first its the pump, then the relief valve, thens its the valves, then the oil, then the lift cylinder, now its the braket, whats it gonna be next??? and could they not fix this at thier shop instead of my dealer, he told me to buy a western to start with... he's not gonna like doing this
> 
> Lets hope this storm thats brew'n will miss kitchener.....
> I got no problem gettin paid to drink these  at home
> "Hard work never hurt nobody, but i'd rather be lucky"


Ya mine was slowing down large. Its complicated but I understand why the dealers have to do it, and yes I dont really get why the answers are jumping around, but the lift point does make ALOT of sense. I really hope to have this update, im doing a number on this contractor because now its slowing down, I already slightly bent one of the wings. Just an FYI these wings are not kryptonite!

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

musclecarboy;680298 said:


> Decent day, I was kinda pissed because I had to redo a few spots I did between 2-4am. Other than that, the sun during the day cleaned it up nicely. Get ready for Fri and Sun. Maybe I should start my christmas shopping.....


Do you do just walks?


----------



## cet

Lynden-Jeff;680383 said:


> Do you do just walks?


He does walks for PrisitnePM and myself. Mine are in Richmond Hill and Jon's are in the city.

Looks like you might get more then us Friday.


----------



## Daner

*Action Packed On the Way*

Jeff are they moving the lift mount position?

Tommy Don't forget about Ole Skully when your out Christmas shopping...Hes Looking for a new GMC pick up with a Duramax...Fire engine Red


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Daner;680400 said:


> Jeff are they moving the lift mount position?
> 
> Tommy Don't forget about Ole Skully when your out Christmas shopping...Hes Looking for a new GMC pick up with a Duramax...Fire engine Red


Yes, 1-2 inchs forward on the bottom. What do you think about this?

From EC:



> Environment Canada is generally not prone to exaggeration unless
> there is deemed to be a real threat. We evaluate weather information
> and prediction models in a measured, scientific manner and couple
> that with overall impacts for significant events.
> 
> Mother nature from time to time will line up a near perfect set of
> conditions that generate a series of significant events. That time
> appears to be the coming week or so for many portions of southern
> Ontario in the form of snow storms. There appears to the right
> balance of sufficiently cold air in place, with Arctic highs to
> The north and a storm track along the lower Great Lakes. The term
> 'snow-mageddon' is not meant to alarm anyone or make light of the
> situation, but to highlight the cumulative effects and impacts that
> A series of snow storms can have on a wide region.
> 
> A blanket of 10 centimetres fell last night across much of the lower
> Great Lakes. But a much more significant snow storm originating from
> Colorado is targeting the region on Friday. Heavy snow combined with
> strong easterly winds will produce a particularly nasty storm. There
> is also the possibility of ice pellets or freezing rain mixed with
> the snow from the southwest and east across Niagara. A winter storm
> watch is in effect for this Friday event from the southwest into the
> Golden Horseshoe. Amounts of 15 to 20 centimetres are likely with
> locally more possible near the west end of Lake Ontario. Somewhat
> lesser amounts are expected across ski country into Ottawa.
> 
> There are strong indications of another significant storm on Sunday.
> It may very well be similar to the Friday storm with strong easterly
> winds and heavy snow possibly followed by a wintery mix of ice
> pellets, freezing rain or rain for some locales.
> 
> Total accumulations from the Wednesday, Friday and Sunday events may
> reach 50 centimetres in some areas. The cumulative effects of these
> three storms will make travel over this pre-Christmas period very
> difficult at times. Stay tuned for Environment Canada updates on
> This developing situation.
> 
> Listen for further statements. Additional information may also be
> found by consulting the latest public forecast. The next public
> forecast will be issued by 5.00 AM.


----------



## Daner

Jeff ....I would say that there Intentions are to lessen the load on that lift point...I would have to look at the plow...there's a little math Involved...hopefully this will be the answer to the problem...They will get It...Unfortunly It's on your time.

Jeff,,,, wheres our new updated colorful weather maps?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Daner;680446 said:


> Jeff ....I would say that there Intentions are to lessen the load on that lift point...I would have to look at the plow...there's a little math Involved...hopefully this will be the answer to the problem...They will get It...Unfortunly It's on your time.
> 
> Jeff,,,, wheres our new updated colorful weather maps?


Heres a pic:










And some maps:


----------



## Daner

To make a long story short,from that picture there would be more Information needed...I hope they get It right for the rev and The V...there both real nice plows...


----------



## STRONGARM

Just heading out to do some clean up and a driveway we forgot.....boy that Pi$$$$$$$$$ me off. My guy just missed it on his list????

Jeff my v got real slow and your right my 1 contractor did to............man I wish I bought western's like I had planed!!

Jeff, Wood ward looked good, I am moving that snow in the morning with the Deere


----------



## Daner

I just buffed freash wax On my Westerns.<----------they are very good plows...Thats all I used when I was...way back...when you guys say the lift slows down aftere your plowing for a while throws a wrench In to that lift point positon


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Daner;680525 said:


> I just buffed freash wax On my Westerns.<----------they are very good plows...Thats all I used when I was...way back...when you guys say the lift slows down aftere your plowing for a while throws a wrench In to that lift point positon


Well apparently its having to work to hard, and heating up, there for making the fluid useless. I am worried, my contractor was not speeding up after cooling down today. I am going to look in to this tomorow.


----------



## musclecarboy

Damnit Dave, as soon as I agree with your crazy dreams, look what happens! LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

One of our trucks got hit today because someone got scared as it approached a road and did a turn, they slamed on their brakes and hit his passager front really hard. $10 000 in damage, and the worst thing is that we are now short a very important truck for a week.


----------



## musclecarboy

Lynden-Jeff;680383 said:


> Do you do just walks?


You got it. Like Chris said, I do work for him in Richmond Hill near my house and for Jon (Pristine PM) in Scarborough. Alone, its about 10-12 hours work because I need to clear all stoops, stairwells, access paths, etc PLUS salt with the epoke for Jon. I have my brother helping me so on a good day we get it done in 6 hours plus drive time.

I'll be done high school this coming June and will be moving on to Construction Management or Civil Engineering in college, so I'll (hopefully) buy Chris' '04 3500 CC Dually with the 8'6" V at some point next year and plow for winter '09/'10.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;680559 said:


> One of our trucks got hit today because someone got scared as it approached a road and did a turn, they slamed on their brakes and hit his passager front really hard. $10 000 in damage, and the worst thing is that we are now short a very important truck for a week.


YIKES! One of the super dutys? Figures it happens when we get hit 1-2-3 times in 5 days:realmad:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yep, the 07. TTC driver racing to work.


----------



## jwkv

Hmmm.. A TTC driver that can't drive.. interesting.. Sorry to hear about the truck.. I bet it will be missed over the next few days..


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;680552 said:


> Damnit Dave, as soon as I agree with your crazy dreams, look what happens! LOL


You don't even want to know what I dreamt for Friday,

That sucks about your Ford Jon, hope they fix it fast. Maybe with a little body work you can make it look like my Ford or I mean GMC.


----------



## JD Dave

Hey I heard a good nick name for Jack Layton. E JACK U LAYTON, Funny stuff, heard it on 102.1.


----------



## Nestech

*Not gonna like...*



Triple L;680245 said:


> I agree, i was getting pissed off at this straight blade today! Duke phoned me sayin there sending my plow back to dealer so he can cut off the the lift cylinder mount and put a new one on somewhere else... supposibly this is the "new" fix.... wtf, will these guys get thier crap together and give us our plows back... first its the pump, then the relief valve, thens its the valves, then the oil, then the lift cylinder, now its the braket, whats it gonna be next??? and could they not fix this at thier shop instead of my dealer, he told me to buy a western to start with... he's not gonna like doing this
> 
> Lets hope this storm thats brew'n will miss kitchener.....
> I got no problem gettin paid to drink these  at home
> "Hard work never hurt nobody, but i'd rather be lucky"


I am glad you mentioned that I said to buy a Western... I've learned from experience that no matter how much "testing" a company says they did, they all seem to have issues with first year production units. I admit Western have had a few blunders as well aka "Tornado". However, your plow was dropped off here today, other than the down pressure switch, Duke has not touched it. I started on the linch pin update which is a fairly big job, The "fix" for the lift cylinder is supposed to be here Friday, I have no idea how big a job that will be. Also, a new jack was dropped off. I will do my best to get this back to you ASAP. With a storm brewing Friday I may be jammed with emergancy calls. Continue using the Contractor straight blade perhaps Duke/Snoway will let me sell it off as a Demo unit... anyone intertested???


----------



## 24/7

*Good snow or next 2 weeks guys for SW and southern Ontario*

Could be seeing some decent snow over next few weeks. Been watching this storm for Thurs/Fri all week --looks like 6 to 12 " coming and a repeat possible on Sunday/ monday.

Look again near Xmas eve........... We need a good blizzard 

Cheers


----------



## cet

Jon, I hope the fix is quick. It will be tuff being down a plow and salt truck. Any chance for a back-up/help from a broker?


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Well i just got out of the rack for some air, and now they have upgraded the snowall for Friday thats good. Got a few issues to deal with tomorrow the 2500 need a couple extra leafs in the rear for the weight of the salter, and i get my motor back tomorrow for one of my angle brooms that one of my guys destroyed after clipping a tree and get a set of strobes installed in one of the 4x4,s plus a have a client who says he has water in the basement so i will have to bring the mini over thier and excavate along the crack in the wall, this is cutting into my drining time, i might stay out of the clink but still end up in the nuthouse.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Pristine PM ltd;680559 said:


> One of our trucks got hit today because someone got scared as it approached a road and did a turn, they slamed on their brakes and hit his passager front really hard. $10 000 in damage, and the worst thing is that we are now short a very important truck for a week.


Just get the truck fixed fast so thats is driveable worry about
the bodywork when you got the time


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It isn't the body that is an issue.

Crankshaft, Tie-rods, apparently the crankshaft is always on backorder...


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Well you can sue for lost income that the vehical would have brought in recoup it that way.


----------



## ff1221

24/7;680807 said:


> Could be seeing some decent snow over next few weeks. Been watching this storm for Thurs/Fri all week --looks like 6 to 12 " coming and a repeat possible on Sunday/ monday.
> 
> Look again near Xmas eve........... We need a good blizzard
> 
> Cheers


Good question, how many guys here park their trucks Christmas day and spend time with their families, or their beer and TV? I try and incorporate all of them. Just curious how many of you go out.


----------



## MarkG

*Note to Jeff*

Jeff - you get that truck and plow of yours all sorted out yet?tymusic


----------



## Triple L

MarkG;681061 said:


> Jeff - you get that truck and plow of yours all sorted out yet?tymusic


Read back 1 page

Jeff - Your contractor's slowing down??? humm... I havent had any trouble with myn yet....There MAD SICK plows - but i've earn't my wings by now lol..... did you get your new alternator yet?

NESTEC - Thanks man, Make sure they send you that new "revised controller" to.... this ones F'd... sticking all the time.... 
Do you think you can mcgivor up some way to raise the jack up so i dont rip it off everwhere I drive, Im glade I told duke to not install a jack on this one.... She's bottomed out a time or two already


----------



## cet

ff1221;681051 said:


> Good question, how many guys here park their trucks Christmas day and spend time with their families, or their beer and TV? I try and incorporate all of them. Just curious how many of you go out.


I have sites that require Christmas clearing. My Wife's family celebrates on the 24th and my side on the 25th. That would be the icing in the cake if I had to miss Christmas. It is kind of hard to ask the guys to go on Christmas. A few years ago I plowed from 2-5pm on Christmas day, kind of hard explaining to the little one's why your not home for the special day.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;681103 said:


> Read back 1 page
> 
> Jeff - Your contractor's slowing down??? humm... I havent had any trouble with myn yet....There MAD SICK plows - but i've earn't my wings by now lol..... did you get your new alternator yet?
> 
> NESTEC - Thanks man, Make sure they send you that new "revised controller" to.... this ones F'd... sticking all the time....
> Do you think you can mcgivor up some way to raise the jack up so i dont rip it off everwhere I drive, Im glade I told duke to not install a jack on this one.... She's bottomed out a time or two already


Yep slowing down, if you do bigger lots then it may not be as noticable, but the update coming is for the revo AND contractor. V will be down the road still as there is junk in the way of the update. I also bent a wing, since it doesnt go up ive been tripping on almost every curb and ya, slight bend in one, whoopsies lol.


----------



## karol

*snow*



24/7;680807 said:


> Could be seeing some decent snow over next few weeks. Been watching this storm for Thurs/Fri all week --looks like 6 to 12 " coming and a repeat possible on Sunday/ monday.
> 
> Look again near Xmas eve........... We need a good blizzard
> 
> Cheers


Nice. The more snow the better. I love it.....:yow!: Newmarket area is the best. Hope it snows everyday until Jan. 23, 2009!!!!!!!


----------



## sonicblue2003

Were supposed to get HAMMERED down her this weekend......Anyone for bets on how much we get?


----------



## karol

*snow*

A couple of feet here in Newmarket, Aurora with all the drifting. We will know more by tonight.


----------



## heather lawn spray

cet;681166 said:


> I have sites that require Christmas clearing. My Wife's family celebrates on the 24th and my side on the 25th. That would be the icing in the cake if I had to miss Christmas. It is kind of hard to ask the guys to go on Christmas. A few years ago I plowed from 2-5pm on Christmas day, kind of hard explaining to the little one's why your not home for the special day.


I'd just tell I had a coffee with Santa at the Timmy's while we were both taking a break. Hey! It worked for about 3 years 'til they figured it out!


----------



## Daner

Next week looks to be action packed as well...Heather Lawn, I ordered a new spreader...Now I'm wondering about the new Gmc trucks...Duramax or 6.0 Gas??


----------



## ff1221

cet;681166 said:


> I have sites that require Christmas clearing. My Wife's family celebrates on the 24th and my side on the 25th. That would be the icing in the cake if I had to miss Christmas. It is kind of hard to ask the guys to go on Christmas. A few years ago I plowed from 2-5pm on Christmas day, kind of hard explaining to the little one's why your not home for the special day.


If we get a dump, I have a nursing home i will go open up, so families can get in, but the rest can wait a day, if there is too much snow for them to get out there driveway, then there is too much snow for them to go anywhere anyways.


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;681051 said:


> Good question, how many guys here park their trucks Christmas day and spend time with their families, or their beer and TV? I try and incorporate all of them. Just curious how many of you go out.


We plow one chinese mall and it's their busiest day of the year so it's a full plow on xmas and another mall has a Chinese Buffet and it's also there busiest day of the year. Are other places we have to make a loop around the buildings so security can drive around. With 5 kids I prey it doesn't snow on xmas.


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;681325 said:


> Next week looks to be action packed as well...Heather Lawn, I ordered a new spreader...Now I'm wondering about the new Gmc trucks...Duramax or 6.0 Gas??


Sorry server busy.


----------



## Bajak

My kids are old enough to know how the gifts get under the tree and if I have to work, I have to work. I just make sure things are passable for emergency vehicles. I usually try to have everything done by 9am anyway so I'll likely be home in time for the presents to be opened.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Looks like we are entering a action packed plowing session. Let the parade begin. Going through all the trucks just in case and leaving some blankets and breakfast bars in them. The 10-12"called for seems OK but the 30 m/hr wind has me worried. Not to mention the 4-5" already on the ground down here. 

Blame this snow on my wife. She put up a christmas decoration "LET IT SNOW" and said every time I put this in the window you get lots of snow !!!! Perhaps I might be putting it away later in the week......


----------



## Triple L

Daner;681325 said:


> Next week looks to be action packed as well...Heather Lawn, I ordered a new spreader...Now I'm wondering about the new Gmc trucks...Duramax or 6.0 Gas??


I had that HUGE debate just a few months ago... and I settled on a duramax, and havent regreted it once!

Duramax no doubt about it.... Except the new LMM's get crap fuel milage... ( I dont know about Dave's since he took the DPF off) but i'd get an 06-07 with the LBZ... by far the best dmax i think... I love my LLY (04-05) duramax, avg. 12 - 14 L / 100 KM in the summer.. 18-22 MPG... 
Power comes on strong at low rpm when compared to a ford 6 liter
By far the best powertrain combo out there - Dmax with the 6 speed allison
Now.... the only disadvantage - reverse gear is a creeper and limited to what kinda plow you can "legally put on" because Chevy only have 4800 lbs front axles even on a 3500... but that hasnt stopped me from putting on a REV

The 6 litre seemed pretty cool also, unbelievable amount of power to... but you pay for it at the pump.... and if these fuel prices ever go up......., btw,you better get an extra set of tires when you buy one tho.... wayyyyy to easy to burn them up going around a corner... I feel sorry for who ever bought the truck i test drove


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;681428 said:


> I had that HUGE debate just a few months ago... and I settled on a duramax, and havent regreted it once!
> 
> Duramax no doubt about it.... Except the new LMM's get crap fuel milage... ( I dont know about Dave's since he took the DPF off) but i'd get an 06-07 with the LBZ... by far the best dmax i think... I love my LLY (04-05) duramax, avg. 12 - 14 L / 100 KM in the summer.. 18-22 MPG...
> Power comes on strong at low rpm when compared to a ford 6 liter
> By far the best powertrain combo out there - Dmax with the 6 speed allison
> Now.... the only disadvantage - reverse gear is a creeper and limited to what kinda plow you can "legally put on" because Chevy only have 4800 lbs front axles even on a 3500... but that hasnt stopped me from putting on a REV
> 
> The 6 litre seemed pretty cool also, unbelievable amount of power to... but you pay for it at the pump.... and if these fuel prices ever go up......., btw,you better get an extra set of tires when you buy one tho.... wayyyyy to easy to burn them up going around a corner... I feel sorry for who ever bought the truck i test drove


I actually have 2 LMM's, ones a reg cab with a DPF and it got over 20 mpg on a long trip and 13-16 around town I also have an LB7 and it gets around 21 on long trips and it get around 14-17 around town. I use US gallons to figure my mileage out. Go with an NBS truck, there worth every penny but there's nothing wrong with a OBS either.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

musclecarboy;679148 said:


> What do you guys do in the summer?


Landscape construction & maintenance-mostly ICI, and resi inground pools and landscape design.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Well getting already tomorow, look forward to maybe getting my plow back! So how much are we betting on 15-20 cm? More? 

Cheers


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Brett Anderson blog:



> More storms on the way!
> 
> Computer models (as expected) have trended a little faster and farther south with the Friday storm as the models start get a handle on the depth of the cold air to the north. There is even a chance that they may trend a little more south over the next two runs. It is looking more and more likely that the heaviest accumulation will be from Toronto and into all of southwestern Ontario Thursday night and into early Friday. The strength of the Arctic high to the north should keep most, if not all, of the snow south of Ottawa and Montreal. The storm might brush southern Nova Scotia with snow later Friday and Friday evening.
> 
> The areas that will likely get directly impacted by the storm Thursday night and early Friday (southwestern Ontario, the more south... the more snow) will get the snow coming in fast and furious. It could be snowing heavily 30 minutes after the snow begins. Due to the fast speed of the storm, the snow will only last about 6-9 hours, but it could accumulate rather quickly due to the cold air in place and favorable dynamics.
> 
> I will try to post a map later tonight.
> 
> P.S. ... Another storm coming Sunday for Ontario and Quebec and that one should be all snow as well.


----------



## Daner

JD Dave;681441 said:


> I actually have 2 LMM's, ones a reg cab with a DPF and it got over 20 mpg on a long trip and 13-16 around town I also have an LB7 and it gets around 21 on long trips and it get around 14-17 around town. I use US gallons to figure my mileage out. Go with an NBS truck, there worth every penny but there's nothing wrong with a OBS either.


Chevy talk...Whats a NBS +OBS


----------



## STRONGARM

I'd say about 20cm for our area, that's my bet.

As far as Christmas, we do a lot of condo's and a couple of plaza'a with variety stores,gyms ect that are open. So yes we plow


----------



## Daner

If we get 30cm....there will be 60cm drifts


----------



## deckboys

one place i gotta open up...other then that i wait till later, plus if i plow all night i can make it to best buy in the morning for boxing day sales...



sonicblue2003, were you driving down Tecumseh rd heading west at around 130-2:00 am last night?`


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;681398 said:


> We plow one chinese mall and it's their busiest day of the year so it's a full plow on xmas and another mall has a Chinese Buffet and it's also there busiest day of the year. Are other places we have to make a loop around the buildings so security can drive around. With 5 kids I prey it doesn't snow on xmas.


Pacific Mall?

Hope you get time with the 5 kids. Now the day after.... bring it!

We have a carwash, gas station and sidewalks near downtown "christmas light displays" that all have to be done. but lots of salt should allow us time.

No kids. Its my dogs first christmas.


----------



## DeVries

About half of our sites are condo's so ya we plow. I've taken one of my boy's out before just so that he can spend some time with his dad. The other two stay at home with their mom. I tell my wife not to count on anything in the winter it could snow and then you would get disappointed so we play it day by day. 

As far as snow this weekend lets have it. I hate these little storms that are just barely enough to plow. I like 10cm's plus makes it worth while. Not only that but then the extra billing for snow pile removal is great helps pay for the few extra's that we want/need.

Hope everyone has a safe next couple of day's and a good night sleep tonight.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DAFFMOBILEWASH;681420 said:


> Perhaps I might be putting it away later in the week......


Tell her to put more up! GIve them to the neighbors, everyone you know.

I have a highspeed color printer / plotter if you need more.

payup


----------



## 24/7

I am figuring on 15 to 20cm by time it is done Friday afternoon. Clean up and piling Sat night just in time for Sunday


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;681518 said:


> Chevy talk...Whats a NBS +OBS


OBS Old Body Style
NBS New Body Style

Sorry, Couldn't get a hold of the guy with the used salter

Have '04, '05, '06 Duramax's. The 2500 HD Duramax's drink about 5.4 litres per hour. The short box K1500 drinks about 7 litres of gas per hour (drunken lush that it is). The big boys are carrying a salter or a Bobcat in the trunk. The K1500 carries a Toro 2450 Thrower


----------



## Triple L

heather lawn spray;681607 said:


> OBS Old Body Style
> NBS New Body Style
> 
> Sorry, Couldn't get a hold of the guy with the used salter
> 
> Have '04, '05, '06 Duramax's. The 2500 HD Duramax's drink about 5.4 litres per hour. The short box K1500 drinks about 7 litres of gas per hour (drunken lush that it is). The big boys are carrying a salter or a Bobcat in the trunk. The K1500 carries a Toro 2450 Thrower


Hmmmm... Good to know Im not the only one that monitors fuel comsumption like crazy... or maby we're both crazy lol... Im averaging 3.5 Litres per hour pushing that rev around... Guess it all depends on who's foot is on the pedal and how quick you back up.... I loose all my economy doing 2000 rpms is reverse :angry:


----------



## heather lawn spray

I think the higher fuel consumption is from the road running not the pushing. The short range heavy pushers burn less than the long range hedge-hoppers. ie the truck that does 5 minutes pushes and 20 minutes of county road running burns more than the truck doing 7 hours of pushing in 9 hours, in town. Our little K1500 is the queen of the hedge-hoppers and burns at the highest rate per hour


----------



## Mr Bigblock

HERES MY SNOW BUDDA


----------



## howesyouryard

*Winter Storm Warning*

Well Guys it looks like we are getting hammered (20cm-25cm) with snow tomorrow. I hope that all of you along Lake Ontario get your sleep tonight.

Well all the best tomorrow.

Happy Plowing.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;681580 said:


> Pacific Mall?
> 
> Hope you get time with the 5 kids. Now the day after.... bring it!
> 
> We have a carwash, gas station and sidewalks near downtown "christmas light displays" that all have to be done. but lots of salt should allow us time.
> 
> No kids. Its my dogs first christmas.


No but apparently it's tourist attaction. There's some pond in the middle with a hut and everyone is always getting there pic taken in the hut with the water behind them. We have to push every bit of snow into a couple designated snow piles and it takes forever.


----------



## cet

Looking at 15cm for us tomorrow. It is not supposed to start until morning. Most of my stuff we don't go to during the day. We have 15 small sites that 2 trucks can do in 4 hours each tops. We will run those twice and then plow everything else Friday night. No school so we have it pretty easy this time around.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;681751 said:


> No but apparently it's tourist attaction. There's some pond in the middle with a hut and everyone is always getting there pic taken in the hut with the water behind them. We have to push every bit of snow into a couple designated snow piles and it takes forever.


whatever makes the customer happy. might want to get yourself a picture of you in the hut

I deal with alot of oriential people in the computer business. I find once you build the relationship and gain their trust they are VERY loyal. I can here them now.

They cant say my last name so they call me mr d. "mr d you are num-er 1 cus-a-mer, we hurry yup for you!. .. HURRY YUP. Bring your truck we pack it full dont worry"


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;681853 said:


> whatever makes the customer happy. might want to get yourself a picture of you in the hut
> 
> I deal with alot of oriential people in the computer business. I find once you build the relationship and gain their trust they are VERY loyal. I can here them now.
> 
> They cant say my last name so they call me mr d. "mr d you are num-er 1 cus-a-mer, we hurry yup for you!. .. HURRY YUP. Bring your truck we pack it full dont worry"


I find at the mall which everyone is chinese, they are all extremely freindly. When I 'm putting salt on alot of people wave and give me the thumbs up, that never happens anywhere else.


----------



## sonicblue2003

deckboys;681542 said:


> one place i gotta open up...other then that i wait till later, plus if i plow all night i can make it to best buy in the morning for boxing day sales...
> 
> sonicblue2003, were you driving down Tecumseh rd heading west at around 130-2:00 am last night?`


Yep that was me... We seemed to just go from light to light...lol


----------



## sonicblue2003

I have two churches that need to be done.. so no rest for me Xmas morning..


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

From EC this afternoon:



> ..Let it snow..Let it snow...Let it snow some more..
> 
> A series of snow storms continues to target southern Ontario. A
> winter storm warning is in effect for a Colorado low on Friday. It
> will result in significant snow and blowing snow in a swath from the
> southwest through the Golden Horseshoe.
> 
> An equally significant storm also emerging from Colorado will come
> quick on the heels of the Friday storm. It will affect a much
> Broader area including ski country and all of eastern Ontario
> including Ottawa. Heavy snow and blowing snow will arrive Saturday
> night from the southwest to the Golden Horseshoe and north to
> Georgian Bay. Heavy snow will rapidly spread east across all of
> eastern Ontario including Ottawa Sunday morning. It will ease off
> somewhat during the day Sunday in southwestern sections but should
> continue Sunday night over eastern Ontario. Total accumulations of
> At least 10 to 20 centimetres are likely in many regions stretching
> from Windsor to Toronto to Ottawa. There may even be some thunder and
> lightning with this storm accompanied by snowfall rates of 3 cm per
> hour for awhile. Travel may be particularly difficult once again due
> to strong easterlies and blowing snow which will swing into the
> northwesterly direction later in the day. Lake-effect flurries and
> snow squalls may develop late Sunday enhancing snow amounts in ski
> country.


----------



## deckboys

YAY!! trying to sleep but i can't.....


----------



## STRONGARM

looks like I should get some sleep.

Jeff I moved that snow for you at woodward,I will call u in the morning about a couple of things


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Sounds good.


----------



## musclecarboy

Mr Bigblock;681699 said:


> HERES MY SNOW BUDDA


Can't complain about that ride


----------



## Bajak

Looks like that storm is going to track right on up the 401. You guys can have it.

Good luck and play safe!


----------



## 24/7

*Storm*

Snow starting to fall in London tymusic prsport


----------



## heather lawn spray

Nothing yet in Kitchener


----------



## JD Dave

heather lawn spray;682541 said:


> Nothing yet in Kitchener


This waiting sucks, a day time storm and you think I could sleep last night. They upped the cm totals thoiugh pretty excited for the wintery mess.


----------



## ff1221

Bajak;682526 said:


> Looks like that storm is going to track right on up the 401. You guys can have it.
> 
> Good luck and play safe!


Dooonnnn'tt count your chickens just yet, this thing looks to share with most of southern Ontario, including us.

Everyone enjoying their coffee, watching the radar. I'm chompin' at the bit, the new tractor was supposed to be ready for me to try out last night, hope they got it done for today, I want to give it a go when this storm gets here.


----------



## 24/7

check my site -- i have a webcam link off that page http://www.cfisher.com/ IT has a drop down box and London shows downtown with the ground starting to turn white. Look at radar to west it gonna get ugly to some in next hour or so.

Dave < == just got up 5am -great sleep and ready to roll


----------



## CGM Inc.

Going to be a long day....


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;682566 said:


> Going to be a long day....


Is it snowing down there, that's where all my snow is.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Just starting in Kitchener


----------



## DeVries

Snow just startin to fall here now. 20cm's bring it on. The large commercial place I lost to a guy in a pickup might just become mine again. 

I'm lookin forward to the phone call "Ya the guy I hired because he was cheaper doesn't seem like he can do it would it be possible to come out and clean our lot, and can we sign on with you for the rest of the season". LOL


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Just starting here aswell.


----------



## Triple L

just got back in for salt salt salt salt salt..... coming down pretty good now


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;682356 said:


> Can't complain about that ride


except for the fact that he's got training wheels!  just kidding with ya, its pretty sick


----------



## musclecarboy

Just started snowing here, pretty thick overcast. Should be fun!


----------



## DeVries

[email protected] they already down graded it from 15-25 to 10-15cm's.


----------



## itssnowtime

Get your party hats on!!! here we go again


----------



## Daner

Hwy 6 Is now closed down...Cars In the ditch all over the place...Smart commuters will stay off the roads today...Give It another hour and driving will be real bad...with the winds that we are getting, road plows wont be able to keep up...stay kool out there guys...be safe


----------



## Triple L

Rolling out in a few min.. Resi's better get ready to payup


----------



## martyman

I'm trying to decide when to leave on this one in Markham...so far maybe an inch.


----------



## Daner

We have 1 foot drifts...still blowing and snowing...sitting at -6 cel


----------



## jayman3

I would be happy not to see anything til after christmas.Only suppost to get around 5 cm's here.


----------



## STRONGARM

I just came in for a break, my guys are in at 2:30 .Right now it to dangerous. its blowing drifts that are 1-2' high already.


----------



## new481

The total accumulation and the duration of this storm will certainly not be the issue for all of us. I think the 12hr. blowing/drifting will be the big pain in the rear.
By the way cool site came across this site last week looking for new Canadian weather info.
Remember: Push slowly but carry a big plow- you’ll last longer!

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Daner

Its way too wild out there to do anything just yet

I tried to load the EC weather radar on my new Blackberry and It wont show It

Anyone have a link for a radar map that will run on a crackberry?


----------



## McGaw

24/7 what end of the city do you work in?


----------



## Elite_Maint

I went out once today did the entrances, loading docks and some pathways at some of my commercials just to accommodate some of the customers that actually went out to shop... Good Luck out there today guys..


----------



## cet

Just got in from round 1. I must have wasted 3 hours trying to drive around. Another hour cleaning the wiper blades, what was with this crap brand new blades and the ice was nuts. We must have 20 cm, hard to tell with all the blowing.

It was a good day, I only yelled at 1 guy.


----------



## 24/7

24/7;682559 said:


> check my site -- i have a webcam link off that page http://www.cfisher.com/ IT has a drop down box and London shows downtown with the ground starting to turn white. Look at radar to west it gonna get ugly to some in next hour or so.
> 
> Dave < == just got up 5am -great sleep and ready to roll


ok 12 hours later-- time for a cat nap fora few hours then clean up time. More snow next 5 days coming I think .


----------



## cet

Daner;682883 said:


> Its way too wild out there to do anything just yet
> 
> I tried to load the EC weather radar on my new Blackberry and It wont show It
> 
> Anyone have a link for a radar map that will run on a crackberry?


I'm using www.weatheroffice.gc.ca and go from there. I have King City Radar in my History and refresh it. http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WKR


----------



## CGM Inc.

We started at 2.00 PM to roll out, everything got the first round by 6.00 PM, now we do the second round and clean up. Salting will start in the next hour and should be done by midnight.

Only 2 customers where complaining where we are.....


----------



## JD Dave

We called all the guys in at 9am were plowing by 10-10:30, plowed until 9 pm. Just got home quick bite and back up at 1. Some of our lots were black when we left so clean ups should only take 4-5 hours and then we'll start loader work.


----------



## Daner

Round 1 done here as well...Bed time..........


----------



## ff1221

Just got up to finish on round one, by 9:30 last night, my brain was shutting down, so before something or someone got hurt, I packed it in. Should be an easy morning here.


----------



## sonicblue2003

What a day yesterday was.. Started snowing at 5 am. We got about 6-8 inches in the banana belt here and of course no matter how hard you try to keep all the driveways open and clean , someone complains and thinks that they are more important than anybody else. Of course its no suprise that you now have 20 more "buddys" when we get snow like that. Hey buddy would you have time to come by my place later....lol 
Gonna be another long day here for me and then the possibility of a couple more inches of snow sunday night. 

We Might have snow for Christmas but I'm seeing green!!!! payuppayuppayup


----------



## snowplowchick

Just came back for another load of salt. I have been plowing and sanding non-stop since noon yesterday. The drifts are over three feet in places around buildings. Not to mention the windrows from the city trucks. Huge.
A few complaints. like a housing complex insisted on being sanded at about noon today in the middle of the blizzard. Like that did anything! At least I am getting paid twice to go back again.


----------



## shepoutside

Fun day for us, but blew a tranfer case in my back-up truck


----------



## MarkG

Is it normal to start seeing things after plowing for 16 hours?  

Wow - just reminds me of last February. Come to think of it, it has started right where we left off...


----------



## 24/7

MarkG;683949 said:


> Is it normal to start seeing things after plowing for 16 hours?
> 
> Wow - just reminds me of last February. Come to think of it, it has started right where we left off...


That snow fall gave me 21 hours -- back up now after a cat nap........ get afew more winks tonight before the next few days  xysport


----------



## musclecarboy

Please Dave, enough is enough!


----------



## Daner

Tom You should be a advisor for the Weather NET...lol...holy cow are they off or Is this correct?

Good find...I gota check this one out


----------



## cet

I have sites that can't handle 40 cm of snow in one shot. We had 40 last year at March break and had small roads that had driveways blocked to they couldn't even get out. We now need to get authorization to do loader work before Sat. and somehow have Christmas in there and plow 3 more times.


----------



## 24/7

35 to 45 yah WTF -- where we gonna put it ? LOL


----------



## Daner

Its got to be a error from the weather net


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;684047 said:


> Please Dave, enough is enough!


....one day at a time


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Daner;684222 said:


> Its got to be a error from the weather net


I dont think so, now its a rain snow combo, could be bad.

What a horrible storm.

Plow crapped on me, Hit a ballard and marked up my rear quarter, got rear ended in the salter by some old bit*h, sat in traffic more then plowed and of course the laundry list of unhappy people. lol First storm where I didnt enjoy plowing for the most part, lets hope that it was a one and only time thing. Did get some wicked pictures and some tard spotting videos, I think thats going to be a new feature of the canadian weather thread.


----------



## ff1221

The new tractor came, I was going to send it back the first of the week to have the loader and front mount blower installed, but I think i'll hold onto it until after next Saturday, if we're going to get a bunch of wet heavy snow, the little tractor struggles to much with that crap.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;684047 said:


> Please Dave, enough is enough!


I was so ecstatic when i saw that the only problem is we like to do things with all the kids over xmas holidays. Still too early for them to forcast anyways.


----------



## CGM Inc.

ff1221;684458 said:


> The new tractor came, I was going to send it back the first of the week to have the loader and front mount blower installed, but I think i'll hold onto it until after next Saturday, if we're going to get a bunch of wet heavy snow, the little tractor struggles to much with that crap.


Nice machine!:redbounce:redbounce


----------



## Triple L

Lynden-Jeff;684284 said:


> I dont think so, now its a rain snow combo, could be bad.
> 
> What a horrible storm.
> 
> Plow crapped on me, Hit a ballard and marked up my rear quarter, got rear ended in the salter by some old bit*h, sat in traffic more then plowed and of course the laundry list of unhappy people. lol First storm where I didnt enjoy plowing for the most part, lets hope that it was a one and only time thing. Did get some wicked pictures and some tard spotting videos, I think thats going to be a new feature of the canadian weather thread.


YIKES!!! Knock on wood, this snoway contractor plow is fanominal !!! I have hit everything with this plow, actually launched the truck last night, doing 30-35 K and i hit a huge ice pile my dad made a few storms back but never moved out of the way.... hahaha, did that one ever wake me up.... not to mention a whole bunch of other stuff, but she keeps on working just fine....

Seems like you did more $$$ is damage then you made.... 

Nestec - Whats the scoop buddy?

Heather - I averaged 4.31 L / hour on this last storm, just RIPPIN on it, what did you average?


----------



## McGaw

Terrible storm!

3 machines broken.
Case tractor- needs new hydrolic lines.
Main snowblower- needed new belts (2), spark plug, wire got tangled up in the auger, and now the chute adjustment is toast.
Smaller Snowblower- A mat went through the auger. 

Some guy asked if we could do his driveway. We said $40, we didn't really need it so just gave him a decent number. We had all three machines break at that one house. The mat that went through the smaller snowblower was laying in the middle of his driveway. We had to cut the thing out of there. 
It was a mess. 


Going out now to see about the chute adjustment. 

Does anyone know about them? It's the joystick chute control.


----------



## sonicblue2003

The Weather network say +8c and 40mm of rain for next Saturday for us!!!????


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;684564 said:


> YIKES!!! Knock on wood, this snoway contractor plow is fanominal !!! I have hit everything with this plow, actually launched the truck last night, doing 30-35 K and i hit a huge ice pile my dad made a few storms back but never moved out of the way.... hahaha, did that one ever wake me up.... not to mention a whole bunch of other stuff, but she keeps on working just fine....
> 
> Seems like you did more $$$ is damage then you made....
> 
> Nestec - Whats the scoop buddy?
> 
> Heather - I averaged 4.31 L / hour on this last storm, just RIPPIN on it, what did you average?


We pretty well hold a 5.4L/hr, but I think your route is tighter than ours. I think we burn harder on road running, and that measured on our '04


----------



## heather lawn spray

sonicblue2003;684917 said:


> The Weather network say +8c and 40mm of rain for next Saturday for us!!!????


break out the life rafts!!!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

McGaw;684599 said:


> Terrible storm!
> 
> 3 machines broken.
> .


I feel your pain,

Throttle cable went on our Kubota-tractor was out of commision for 4 hours. Blew a ram and hose on my truck-got caught on a parking curb-got an hour of sleep. One of the trucks had no signal, speedo, and ABS was on all night and day-going in for sensor on Monday, and another is having some front end isues. Gotta love them Fords. One went in last week for ball joints and U joints. Backhoe wiper flew off-quick fix-gas pedal is sticking-service guy is booked for Monday too. And to top it off, a broker went MIA-gonna go pull him out of bed a lay a beating on him in front of his wife and kids this morning!

Good thing todays storm got downgraded.

BTW-Anyone know of anyone looking for work in Brampton area? Need a pickup/plow and exp'd operator to replace this whiner.


----------



## sonicblue2003

Wow sounds like you guys are having a tough go with Equipment... My biggest problem is I broke the throttle cable on my skid steer.... Its stuck at 2400 rpm... WellI do have another issue.. the controller for my plow just shuts off by sometimes... (MVP and cab command) when I hit down/float it will turn on and off by that button... SOMETIMES !!! Could be fine for a half hour and then screw up for 5 minutes and then be fine again.. I'm afraid to take it apart and look at it for fear it may not work again..


----------



## martyman

Can I borrow that tractor?  Its 6:44 am Sunday morning and I'm deciding again if I should go out soon...I'm already tired.


----------



## samjr

*Strong winds and as much as 20 cm of snow are possible for the Maritimes beginning mi*

A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM NEAR CAPE HATTERAS THIS MORNING IS EXPECTED TO RAPIDLY INTENSIFY TODAY AND TONIGHT WHILE FOLLOWING A TRACK THAT WILL TAKE IT ACROSS THE GULF OF MAINE THIS EVENING AND INTO THE GULF OF ST LAWRENCE ON MONDAY. SNOW WILL BEGIN IN THE SOUTHWEST LATE IN THE AFTERNOON AND SPREAD NORTH ACROSS THE PROVINCE THIS EVENING AND AFFECT ALL REGIONS BY MIDNIGHT. THE HIGHEST SNOWFALL AMOUNTS ARE FORECAST FOR THE VALLEY AND NORTHWESTERN NOVA SCOTIA WHERE BETWEEN 15 TO 25 CENTIMETRES ARE EXPECTED. OTHER REGIONS IN THE PROVINCE WILL CAN EXPECT TO SEE BETWEEN 10 AND 15 CENTIMETRES. ALSO STRONG AND GUSTY WINDS ARE EXPECTED TO ACCOMPANY THIS STORM OVERNIGHT AND MONDAY WITH WIND GUSTS UP TO 100 KM/H. SUETE WINDS ARE FORECAST TO OCCUR EARLY MONDAY WITH GUST UP TO 140 KM/H LIKELY. THESE STRONG WINDS WILL COMBINED WITH THE SNOW TO PRODUCE BLOWING SNOW GIVING REDUCED VISIBILITIES BOTH TONIGHT AND MONDAY. THE SNOW IS EXPECTED TO END IN THE SOUTHWEST IN THE EVENING AND BRIEFLY CHANGE TO RAIN AS WARMER AIR IS PUSHED IN WITH THIS SYSTEM. THIS RAIN WILL SPREAD NORTH DURING THE EVENING AND OVERNIGHT HOURS TO REACH CAPE BRETON BY DAWN MONDAY. MORE FLURRY ACTIVITY AND REDUCED VISIBILITIES IN BLOWING SNOW ARE EXPECTED DURING THE DAY MONDAY IN THE STRONG WEST TO SOUTHWEST WINDS..PARTICULARLY IN AREAS PRONE TO ONSHORE FLURRIES SUCH AS SOUTHWESTERN PORTIONS OF THE PROVINCE AS WELL AS REGIONS ALONG THE BAY OF FUNDY AND OVER WESTERN CAPE BRETON ISLAND. BEHIND THE LOW COLD AIR WILL FOLLOW AND TEMPERATURES WILL COOL OFF AGAIN MONDAY MORNING. THIS WILL BRING FLURRY ACTIVITY TO THE SOUTHWESTERN REGIONS BY DAWN MONDAY. AS THE LOW MOVES OVER THE GULF OF ST LAWRENCE LATER MONDAY STORM SURGE CONDITIONS WILL OCCUR OVER THE COASTAL AREAS OF NORTHERN NOVA SCOTIA WITH HIGH WATER LEVELS AND POUNDING SURF CAUSING COASTAL EROSION.
tymusic


----------



## Neige

It sucks having equipment breakdowns, but its even worst losing one of your most important players. My brother who is our mechanic- everything guy, went for emergency appendicitis operation the other night, he is ok now, but side lined for 3 weeks. They are calling for 15cm this afternoon, the malls are going to be crazy.


----------



## jayman3

payupIt is coming down good now calling for 15-20 here,probably go out in the next hour or so.


----------



## Nestech

Triple L, I received the update kit on Saturday, Mark Peart personally delivered it. However your plow being on a GM is in the lower hole. I need to call Snoway Monday morning to clarify. (Directions say Please call tech services...) I have not seen a answer to that posted here, please inform me if I missed it. 
The linch pin update is complete, A new complete controller is here with the joystick update done.
Call me Monday, Mark @ Nes-Tech


----------



## Triple L

Nestech;685012 said:


> Triple L, I received the update kit on Saturday, Mark Peart personally delivered it. However your plow being on a GM is in the lower hole. I need to call Snoway Monday morning to clarify. (Directions say Please call tech services...) I have not seen a answer to that posted here, please inform me if I missed it.
> The linch pin update is complete, A new complete controller is here with the joystick update done.
> Call me Monday, Mark @ Nes-Tech


Good stuff, Thanks man, I'll need it for tuesdays storm, there sayin 10 more cm....

My fords down and out.... Just decided to call it quits at 2:00... it must have said I put in my 12 hours, enough of this crap 
Or maby its just a FORD 
Arctic plow on the 06 is screwing around, gotta get out every 20-30 passes and give the pump a good smack with the hammer.... going to get a new motor now....


----------



## D DeSantis

Its starting to snow pretty good here in montreal, calling for about 25cm but its the wind warning thats making me nervous!

Dan


----------



## dellwas

Yea! Can hardly wait, only have a few residentials and one commercial (I work full time for the NS Gov't). Also, they are calling for high wind (hurricane force in some regions of NS), so I've gotta get gas for the generator. tymusic



samjr;684945 said:


> A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM NEAR CAPE HATTERAS THIS MORNING IS EXPECTED TO RAPIDLY INTENSIFY TODAY AND TONIGHT WHILE FOLLOWING A TRACK THAT WILL TAKE IT ACROSS THE GULF OF MAINE THIS EVENING AND INTO THE GULF OF ST LAWRENCE ON MONDAY. SNOW WILL BEGIN IN THE SOUTHWEST LATE IN THE AFTERNOON AND SPREAD NORTH ACROSS THE PROVINCE THIS EVENING AND AFFECT ALL REGIONS BY MIDNIGHT. THE HIGHEST SNOWFALL AMOUNTS ARE FORECAST FOR THE VALLEY AND NORTHWESTERN NOVA SCOTIA WHERE BETWEEN 15 TO 25 CENTIMETRES ARE EXPECTED. OTHER REGIONS IN THE PROVINCE WILL CAN EXPECT TO SEE BETWEEN 10 AND 15 CENTIMETRES. ALSO STRONG AND GUSTY WINDS ARE EXPECTED TO ACCOMPANY THIS STORM OVERNIGHT AND MONDAY WITH WIND GUSTS UP TO 100 KM/H. SUETE WINDS ARE FORECAST TO OCCUR EARLY MONDAY WITH GUST UP TO 140 KM/H LIKELY. THESE STRONG WINDS WILL COMBINED WITH THE SNOW TO PRODUCE BLOWING SNOW GIVING REDUCED VISIBILITIES BOTH TONIGHT AND MONDAY. THE SNOW IS EXPECTED TO END IN THE SOUTHWEST IN THE EVENING AND BRIEFLY CHANGE TO RAIN AS WARMER AIR IS PUSHED IN WITH THIS SYSTEM. THIS RAIN WILL SPREAD NORTH DURING THE EVENING AND OVERNIGHT HOURS TO REACH CAPE BRETON BY DAWN MONDAY. MORE FLURRY ACTIVITY AND REDUCED VISIBILITIES IN BLOWING SNOW ARE EXPECTED DURING THE DAY MONDAY IN THE STRONG WEST TO SOUTHWEST WINDS..PARTICULARLY IN AREAS PRONE TO ONSHORE FLURRIES SUCH AS SOUTHWESTERN PORTIONS OF THE PROVINCE AS WELL AS REGIONS ALONG THE BAY OF FUNDY AND OVER WESTERN CAPE BRETON ISLAND. BEHIND THE LOW COLD AIR WILL FOLLOW AND TEMPERATURES WILL COOL OFF AGAIN MONDAY MORNING. THIS WILL BRING FLURRY ACTIVITY TO THE SOUTHWESTERN REGIONS BY DAWN MONDAY. AS THE LOW MOVES OVER THE GULF OF ST LAWRENCE LATER MONDAY STORM SURGE CONDITIONS WILL OCCUR OVER THE COASTAL AREAS OF NORTHERN NOVA SCOTIA WITH HIGH WATER LEVELS AND POUNDING SURF CAUSING COASTAL EROSION.
> tymusic


----------



## Daner

We are getting the high gusts Here In Ontario as well...Good to here everyone's keeping busy.

When will this snow ever stop?...Its like almost every day now...I have only lost 1 wiper blade as far as repairs


----------



## D DeSantis

I work on monthly contract for my resi clients so less snow is better for me! I'm just praying that it gives us the holidays to be with the family.....and my gf is going to kill me if I miss new years I barely made it last year.

-Dan


----------



## Bajak

Got up at 2am and there was nothing. Went back to bed and got up at 4, two inches, waited till 6 to leave and had another 2 inches. Just shoveled my walkway an hour ago and now there is easily another 2 inches. Once again the weather predictions were way low for here. It's relentless, only supposed to get 10-15cm, already have 20 and still snowing strong.

Fortunately no break downs for me.


----------



## Bajak

Looks like they are closing the roads all over the place here.

I'm Going out to hitch up Rudolph.


----------



## Freddy130

Wow is all I can say!

Fredericton and Southern York County
3:43 PM AST Sunday 21 December 2008
Blizzard warning for
Fredericton and Southern York County changed from winter storm warning
Snowfall amounts of up to 40 centimetres with cold temperatures combined with high winds giving whiteout conditions tonight and Monday morning.

Haven't had one of these storms for years.

Freddytymusic


----------



## cet

Freddy130;685524 said:


> Wow is all I can say!
> 
> Fredericton and Southern York County
> 3:43 PM AST Sunday 21 December 2008
> Blizzard warning for
> Fredericton and Southern York County changed from winter storm warning
> Snowfall amounts of up to 40 centimetres with cold temperatures combined with high winds giving whiteout conditions tonight and Monday morning.
> 
> Haven't had one of these storms for years.
> 
> Freddytymusic


My Son is based out of there, he is at the Gagetown Base but he is home for Christmas break. I sure he is happy to be home or he would be working a shovel for a while.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;685535 said:


> My Son is based out of there, he is at the Gagetown Base but he is home for Christmas break. I sure he is happy to be home or he would be working a shovel for a while.


Downgraded yeah right, they change the forcast for T.O to 5cm and then it snow 10cm, we just get things all done and ready to go home and it snows another couple cm so we had to salt everything again. One guys still down there doing loader work and were meeting at 3 am for loader work and touchups and probably a full salting. A ylinder blew on our one tractor but had a spare cylinder and we also broke a lift cable on another blade but we had a spare, so were ready for another big one.


----------



## cet

We have another full plowing tonight at the Schools. We did all the Housing today but full day of loader work tomorrow and Tuesday and then plow Tuesday night and maybe Christmas Eve. Sounds like fun. To cold to golf so I might as well work.


----------



## D DeSantis

i just got done my first run looks to be about 20cm, they are calling for another 5 tonight then drifting snow tomorrow.....so I guess I'll miss the hockey game oh well.

Dan


----------



## Daner

Non stop work thats all I got to say...I'm gone again


----------



## Bajak

I haven't seen anybody drive by my place here since 3:00. All the roads are closed and they took the plows off the roads due to nil visibility. Police have closed all the highways here.

Cant get out to plow even if I wanted to.


----------



## Bajak

News
Local

Road closures as of 5:00 p.m.

Highway 9 from Walkerton to Kincardine and Walkerton to Clifford, closed by OPP, due to weather conditions and nil visibility.


Highway 26 from Meaford to Owen Sound closed by OPP, due to weather conditions and nil visibility.


Highway 21 from Kincardine to Port Elgin closed by OPP, due to weather conditions and nil visibility.


Highway 21, between Kincardine and Goderich, closed by OPP, due to weather conditions and nil visibility.


Highway 10, between Highway 89 and Hockley Road, closed by OPP, due to weather condtions and nil visibility.


Highway 10, between Chatsworth and Dundalk, closed by OPP, due to weather conditions and nil visibility.


Highway 6/10, between Rockford and Chatsworth, closed by OPP, due to weather conditions and nil visibility.


Several area arenas have been opened as warming centres, including Markdale, Meaford and Flesherton.


----------



## cet

Bajak;685726 said:


> News
> Local
> 
> Road closures as of 5:00 p.m.
> 
> Highway 9 from Walkerton to Kincardine and Walkerton to Clifford, closed by OPP, due to weather conditions and nil visibility.
> 
> Highway 26 from Meaford to Owen Sound closed by OPP, due to weather conditions and nil visibility.
> 
> Highway 21 from Kincardine to Port Elgin closed by OPP, due to weather conditions and nil visibility.
> 
> Highway 21, between Kincardine and Goderich, closed by OPP, due to weather conditions and nil visibility.
> 
> Highway 10, between Highway 89 and Hockley Road, closed by OPP, due to weather condtions and nil visibility.
> 
> Highway 10, between Chatsworth and Dundalk, closed by OPP, due to weather conditions and nil visibility.
> 
> Highway 6/10, between Rockford and Chatsworth, closed by OPP, due to weather conditions and nil visibility.
> 
> Several area arenas have been opened as warming centres, including Markdale, Meaford and Flesherton.


I have enough of the white stuff, keep it over there.

Good luck.


----------



## snowplowchick

Ok I have had enough snow this month already! The main chain just went in a sander and it is full with three yards of pickled sand! Belts, hoses and pins galore have gone this past three days. Running on empty after going for 40 hours straight. And after a decent night sleep I woke up to another 4 plus inches this morning. Too much! And phone calls this am too! I don't even want to know the forecast. Our backup/relief guys are even tired. 

Reading this site makes me feel better that I am not alone!

And for the record, no more plowing out cute old men! The last one I did yesterday told me he loved me so much that he wanted to kiss all FOUR of my cheeks! I rolled up the window and was tempted to drop the blade and put it back. Just gross.

I am so glad we don't have seasonals this year. I love adding up the money each site is. It makes it so much more fulfilling.

Happy plowing everyone!


----------



## cet

snowplowchick;685762 said:


> Ok I have had enough snow this month already! The main chain just went in a sander and it is full with three yards of pickled sand! Belts, hoses and pins galore have gone this past three days. Running on empty after going for 40 hours straight. And after a decent night sleep I woke up to another 4 plus inches this morning. Too much! And phone calls this am too! I don't even want to know the forecast. Our backup/relief guys are even tired.
> 
> Reading this site makes me feel better that I am not alone!
> 
> And for the record, no more plowing out cute old men! The last one I did yesterday told me he loved me so much that he wanted to kiss all FOUR of my cheeks! I rolled up the window and was tempted to drop the blade and put it back. Just gross.
> 
> I am so glad we don't have seasonals this year. I love adding up the money each site is. It makes it so much more fulfilling.
> 
> Happy plowing everyone!


Where are you plowing? I have had enough of the 40 hours runs. I have enough guys and just pay for peace of mind. Good luck, Winter is 30% over.

My 7 year old said to me today, It is the first day of winter, I think Mother Nature screwed up. Man I thought that was funny.


----------



## ff1221

Bajak;685726 said:


> News
> Local
> 
> Road closures as of 5:00 p.m.
> 
> Highway 9 from Walkerton to Kincardine and Walkerton to Clifford, closed by OPP, due to weather conditions and nil visibility.
> 
> Highway 26 from Meaford to Owen Sound closed by OPP, due to weather conditions and nil visibility.
> 
> Highway 21 from Kincardine to Port Elgin closed by OPP, due to weather conditions and nil visibility.
> 
> Highway 21, between Kincardine and Goderich, closed by OPP, due to weather conditions and nil visibility.
> 
> Highway 10, between Highway 89 and Hockley Road, closed by OPP, due to weather condtions and nil visibility.
> 
> Highway 10, between Chatsworth and Dundalk, closed by OPP, due to weather conditions and nil visibility.
> 
> Highway 6/10, between Rockford and Chatsworth, closed by OPP, due to weather conditions and nil visibility.
> 
> Several area arenas have been opened as warming centres, including Markdale, Meaford and Flesherton.


Bajak, sorry, I forgot to officially welcome you to Bruce County, the home of horizontal snow. This has been a good year, so far, Highway 21 has only been closed twice, 2 years ago it was close 23 times in one month.

We had a good 8" here, broke the blower chain for 3rd time in a week, but thats peanuts compared to what some of you are going through. I hope all your equipment failures come to an end, and the rest of your season goes smoothly. Winds are super high here, and lake effect snow keeps coming, so it looks like another go tomorrow, good luck out there.


----------



## Bajak

I'm used to lots of snow being from Parry Sound, but this "Vertical Snow" sucks.

We need a Johnny Appleseed to plant some trees on all these fields.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;685674 said:


> We have another full plowing tonight at the Schools. We did all the Housing today but full day of loader work tomorrow and Tuesday and then plow Tuesday night and maybe Christmas Eve. Sounds like fun. To cold to golf so I might as well work.


You're running out of room at Richmond Hill housing. Another decent 10cm and the roadways will start getting really tight.



cet;685770 said:


> My 7 year old said to me today, It is the first day of winter, I think Mother Nature screwed up. Man I thought that was funny.


LOL he's a funny character that one


----------



## Ducke

*Live from the Duck Pond*

Well its started here Its -2 snowing and windy approx 15Km viability is about 10 feet.
There are wind warnings out for Hurricane strength winds up to 120Km. 
Got lots of fuel and the generator is all set to go. Just don't know if it will handle all the 
Christmas Lights.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;685855 said:


> You're running out of room at Richmond Hill housing. Another decent 10cm and the roadways will start getting really tight.
> 
> LOL he's a funny character that one


Were coming in the morning to do Pugsley and 75 Dunlop.

My kid puts a smile on my face, he's great on bad days.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;685946 said:


> Were coming in the morning to do Pugsley and 75 Dunlop.


Who does it and what do they use? Just scoop with a backhoe into a tri-axle?



cet;685946 said:


> My kid puts a smile on my face, he's great on bad days.


I still remember when you came to the shop one afternoon and said you had him running around with a backpack blower on and it came down to his ankles LOL


----------



## cet

I'm sending a guy with a Volvo backhoe. At Pugsley it goes over the railing into the creek but don't tell anyone. At Dunlop it goes East in a big pile.

He blew all the pine cones at the Region building. It was funny because all the undercover cops were coming off duty and laughing when they saw him. This blower was 1/2 as big as him. At the end I said jokingly how much I owed him, he said I think it is worth at least $10.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;685985 said:


> I'm sending a guy with a Volvo backhoe. At Pugsley it goes over the railing into the creek but don't tell anyone. At Dunlop it goes East in a big pile.


I figured that for Pugsley, easiest way. Even if you got crap for doing that, you could put it off ot the south of the lot. Nobody ever parks in the east part of 75 Dunlop past the back sidewalk.


----------



## Freddy130

An update from fredericton at 2:15am AST.

Heavy Snow, winds gusting to 75km/h, 0.1 km visibility. What a mess. Sent one truck home because we were getting nothing done due to the wind I stayed out a few more hours and had to shut it down it was getting to dangerous. All the city plow trucks/ all tow trucks have been pulled off the road. I would guess we have 20-25 cms down since 7 pm but hard to tell with the drifting. Anyone out in this b*tch of a storm stay safe. Will start a new thread after the storm is over with pictures and videos.

Freddytymusic


----------



## sonicblue2003

Well I'm off once again to clean up drifts and attempt to put down salt. It can stop anytime now and start again once all the stuff is fixed!!!


----------



## ff1221

Still windy as S#!T in Bruce County, Can only see out of one window in the house, the rest are packed with snow. Heading out for cleanup soon, should be pretty easy, there won't be any snow in the main parking lots, just 12 foot drifts against all the buildings.Be safe out there, watch out for the wacked out holiday travellers.


----------



## Freddy130

Its 5am, headed back out still windy as all get out. Stay safe guys.

Freddy


----------



## willyswagon

It's 6 am in PEI. The winds are ESE @ 75 gusting 100km/h. Things looked good in my driveway, as the wind kept it absolutly clean I walked out to the end of the driveway and looked South only to find a drift 2' deep and about 400' long. Looked North - Drift 1.5' deep 250' long Just waiting for the plows to get back on the road. The only good thing is that we had about 1/2 hr of showers which stopped the drifting. There is another 15- 20 cm on the way and winds are to increase from here. There is a strom surge for the coast where we are. Water levels to be 1-1.5 metres higher than normal. It's starting to sound like the Old Testament around here!!


----------



## D DeSantis

ff1221;686304 said:


> Still windy as S#!T in Bruce County, Can only see out of one window in the house, the rest are packed with snow. Heading out for cleanup soon, should be pretty easy, there won't be any snow in the main parking lots, just 12 foot drifts against all the buildings.Be safe out there, watch out for the wacked out holiday travellers.


Just a quick question is sauble beach in that area of Bruce County?

-Dan


----------



## higgs2ca

Hey Sonic, I feel your pain. I have some Condo's up on Riverside and their ramps to the garages are just drifting all the time. 
Damage report after this round: dent in rear fender from some old guy who couldn't see on a clear day, 2 pull cords on my snowblower, a brokenshovel? another front u-joint and I am missing a piece of my cutting edge..............But still having a blast.


----------



## sonicblue2003

Now I have more problems!!!! My plow will lower angle and wing properly but wont raise...... I thought it froze up on me but everything else works. And its so darn cold out that I can't work on it!!!! When i try to raise it the plow tries to go into VEE position!!!


----------



## cet

higgs2ca;686369 said:


> Hey Sonic, I feel your pain. I have some Condo's up on Riverside and their ramps to the garages are just drifting all the time.
> Damage report after this round: dent in rear fender from some old guy who couldn't see on a clear day, 2 pull cords on my snowblower, a brokenshovel? another front u-joint and I am missing a piece of my cutting edge..............But still having a blast.


Arctic's are famous for breaking cutting edges. I've owned a few.


----------



## musclecarboy

I just finished one of the largest breakfasts of the year, back from drift clean ups since 3 this morn.


----------



## willyswagon

They were right the wind speed has increased. We had a gust here at work (Coast Guaurd Station) of 99 Knots/hr. That's 183 Km/h in case you were wondering. We just heard Wreckhouse Nfld just had a gust of 190Km/h. Holy Crap. It is so windy had most of the snow has blown away!! As in the visibilty is not a problem.... the snow is now in the Gulf of St Lawerence or Northumberland Strait. Take that Mother Nature


----------



## sonicblue2003

At least my day got better... Just a broken wire on the plow .. all fixed good as new.. almost 
And the dealer had the throttle cable in stock and it wasn't as near as expensive as I thought.
So now I get to spend the day relaxing and maybe go see the GF later... She misses me.


----------



## willyswagon

Wind has come around to the West and the" On Shore Flurries" have started. That would be the "Lake Effect Snow" here in the East minus the lake. Wind is down to 55 - 85km/h.All road plows pulled off the road due to visibility problems. 15000 customers without power. Wind is supposed to drop to West 40-60 tonight, and west 20 Tuesday around midnight.


----------



## Ducke

*Live from the Duck Pond*

Well just got in been at it all day.
Didn't get much sleep last night with the high winds snow then rain.
they say here in town the winds hit 100 km down in Yarmouth they hit 124 Km.
I'd say we got about 8-10cm of snow and about 6-8mm rain and then the temp dropped
from +2 to -9 in just a few hours made for a nice mess. 
Gone get a Rum and cola hit the couch for a snooze and then go do some clean up.

Later guys


----------



## dellwas

How did you make out, need to fire up the generator? We had about a 10 second blip in power and that was it. Had a scary call though. Was going down route 12 from Chester Grant to Chester Basin in the car. Tree snapped about 25 feet in front of the car (side of the ditch). Luckily it snapped pretty high up and dropped straight down. Any stronger wind and it would have hit the car!



Ducke;685861 said:


> Well its started here Its -2 snowing and windy approx 15Km viability is about 10 feet.
> There are wind warnings out for Hurricane strength winds up to 120Km.
> Got lots of fuel and the generator is all set to go. Just don't know if it will handle all the
> Christmas Lights.


----------



## dellwas

Yo buddy, long time no chat! Good to see you here. Got a plow on that Willys now? The F350 is getting a workout.

Dellwas



willyswagon;686487 said:


> They were right the wind speed has increased. We had a gust here at work (Coast Guaurd Station) of 99 Knots/hr. That's 183 Km/h in case you were wondering. We just heard Wreckhouse Nfld just had a gust of 190Km/h. Holy Crap. It is so windy had most of the snow has blown away!! As in the visibilty is not a problem.... the snow is now in the Gulf of St Lawerence or Northumberland Strait. Take that Mother Nature


----------



## dellwas

Was nasty as far as winds go here in Chester Grant. Got up at 4:30 (couldn't sleep because of the wind). Tackled my one commercial account then all my residentials. Finished up the last one just a bit ago.

Was in Halifax today, and gotta say the roads in there were in a hell of a mess compared to the 103, and it's usually the other way around.



Ducke;686805 said:


> Well just got in been at it all day.
> Didn't get much sleep last night with the high winds snow then rain.
> they say here in town the winds hit 100 km down in Yarmouth they hit 124 Km.
> I'd say we got about 8-10cm of snow and about 6-8mm rain and then the temp dropped
> from +2 to -9 in just a few hours made for a nice mess.
> Gone get a Rum and cola hit the couch for a snooze and then go do some clean up.
> 
> Later guys


----------



## Ducke

dellwas;687050 said:


> How did you make out, need to fire up the generator? We had about a 10 second blip in power and that was it. Had a scary call though. Was going down route 12 from Chester Grant to Chester Basin in the car. Tree snapped about 25 feet in front of the car (side of the ditch). Luckily it snapped pretty high up and dropped straight down. Any stronger wind and it would have hit the car!


No never lost power here guess we were luck 
Been a busy day slept this afternoon and did some clean up tonight and tomorrow.
Now they (environment Canada) say we got more coming on Wednesday and then some more on Saturday. payup $$$$$$$$$ payup


----------



## dellwas

Last I heard there wee 80,000 in NS without power (mid-afternoon). Hope you're right, last I heard it could go either way, snow or rain. Come to think of it, could be a mess either way 



Ducke;687071 said:


> No never lost power here guess we were luck
> Been a busy day slept this afternoon and did some clean up tonight and tomorrow.
> Now they (environment Canada) say we got more coming on Wednesday and then some more on Saturday. payup $$$$$$$$$ payup


----------



## CGM Inc.

Looks like most of the snow got downgraded in our neck of the woods!


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;687172 said:


> Looks like most of the snow got downgraded in our neck of the woods!


Still calling for 5-10cm.


----------



## Daner

*More snow to come yet*



JD Dave;687176 said:


> Still calling for 5-10cm.


Yes Bring us another round...5-10 on Its waywesport


----------



## ff1221

D DeSantis;686341 said:


> Just a quick question is sauble beach in that area of Bruce County?
> 
> -Dan


About 30 minutes north of here, have you been there?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Where to start??? Been way too long with no internet. Bell had a issue with thier dial up users (only a few) of course I was one. Been looking at the internet via the Blackberry and not as user friendly as home computer.

As for the trucks no real issues rather than a broken front universal on the W350 and the Arctic blade froze up yesturday on the shop lot. The W250 seems to be leaking some diesel from the injector pump (only a drip or two every minute ) perhaps another cold issue. But all in all the old iron is working great. With that said I am still leary of the dependability of the stuff when using it to the extremes of the past few days. I guess thats what the tried and true comes to mind.

So what is Oll Skully saying????

Linden Jeff what's up with the Mega??


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Some pics from this weekend except the first one which is from a storm a couple days ago:










Idiots out driving










This lot had almost 3 ft everywhere, as you can see my tire is burried










One of the goons


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

This pile was huge when its done










Huge piles:










No idea how this guy got on the hill behind one of my lots:


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

A bitter Monday morning over the lake:


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

DAFFMOBILEWASH;687260 said:


> Linden Jeff what's up with the Mega??


Not sure yet, the updates didn't do to great with my blade but im not sure what the problem is yet, we are working on it.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;687211 said:


> Yes Bring us another round...5-10 on Its waywesport


yeah but who's paying for the next round


----------



## heather lawn spray

Lynden-Jeff;687281 said:


> This pile was huge when its done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge piles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea how this guy got on the hill behind one of my lots:


He drove in from the lit-up intersection behind him?!?
. . . talk about camo white on white


----------



## cet

It is supposed to start snowing here 1pm tomorrow and not stop until 9pm Wed. We have Christmas Eve dinner at my house. Not going to be much of a Christmas if I can't make it home to my own party.

One site is saying rain for Wed and the other snow. The way this year has gone, safe bet it will be snow. Approx. 30cm.


----------



## ff1221

cet;687505 said:


> It is supposed to start snowing here 1pm tomorrow and not stop until 9pm Wed. We have Christmas Eve dinner at my house. Not going to be much of a Christmas if I can't make it home to my own party.
> 
> One site is saying rain for Wed and the other snow. The way this year has gone, safe bet it will be snow. Approx. 30cm.


Ya, wet heavy [email protected]$^!&G snow, went out early to blow banks back, broke the blower chain 3 times, decided it wasn't meant to be so I went home, gonna go back to bed soon, then get up and go get some more chain, that one got to short.


----------



## Daner

*Order one more round of snow*

Ole Skully Says...Love Is In the Air....And don;t listen to those weather guessers ...He found a door for his old Ford pick up...only thing ,It's off a chevy...he says we can maker fit 

Time to hit the mall while I have a chanch and finish up there

Merry Christmas Yaall

Danerzzzzzzz


----------



## Triple L

Im all Rev'd up I got my Rev back, got all the updates done.... good thing!!! The contractor blade blew up this morning at 3:00! All the suddon it just decided it wanted to call it quits and FALL OFF THE TRUCK! The linch pin on the passanger side sheared right off, Bent everything, even the dealer said this plows junk... hahaha, good thing I got the linch pin update done to my plow... sure hope it holds up tho.... I'm still impressed with that contractor and have nothing bad to say about it, except for today... but I rocked out a rachet strap and tied it on to the frame of my truck and plowed for the rest of the night

After initial testing today with the rev... we had about 375 lbs. hanging off of it and it did lift it, it stuggled but was a heck of alot better then not even being able to lift 200 lbs... Snoway seems a little wacky that they wouldnt let my dealer weld on the new extension braket for the lift cylinder, we'll see how that holds up

Chado


----------



## Triple L

heres some pics


----------



## cet

Not sure I would do that to my truck. I might flip if I saw one of my trucks looking like that. That's why they make loaders. Push to the edge and pay for the extra.


----------



## Daner

Triple L;688291 said:


> Im all Rev'd up I got my Rev back, got all the updates done.... good thing!!! The contractor blade blew up this morning at 3:00! All the suddon it just decided it wanted to call it quits and FALL OFF THE TRUCK! The linch pin on the passanger side sheared right off, Bent everything, even the dealer said this plows junk... hahaha, good thing I got the linch pin update done to my plow... sure hope it holds up tho.... I'm still impressed with that contractor and have nothing bad to say about it, except for today... but I rocked out a rachet strap and tied it on to the frame of my truck and plowed for the rest of the night
> 
> After initial testing today with the rev... we had about 375 lbs. hanging off of it and it did lift it, it stuggled but was a heck of alot better then not even being able to lift 200 lbs... Snoway seems a little wacky that they wouldnt let my dealer weld on the new extension braket for the lift cylinder, we'll see how that holds up
> 
> Chado


Who do they want to weld the tabs on for you?....If It were me...I would Plasma cut the old tabs right off...grind smooth..cut new tabs (if not provided) Tack the 2 tabs together....Drill both at once on the drill press...chamfer (Prep) the tabs for welding ...tack the tabs with the pin In place...check that cylinder still fits...get cylinder out of the way...tack a pc of bar between the 2 tabs...then weld

Any way good to here you guys got your plows back


----------



## Daner

very fine snow falling now...-7 cel


----------



## DeVries

Just finished all of the cleanups this aft. Wow what a storm that was. Had a tranny line blow, broke a transfer case, and my new skidder blew the hydro tranny. Got the tranny line fixed and the skid steer fixed, both dealers were great, but transfer case will be fixed by next year. 

Moved a few loads of snow LOL, and am sick of it for a while. Looks like we will get some more and I'm not looking forward to it.

All of my salt pile went hard, any body know why? Was this a crappy load that they sent me?

I used my skidsteer and a tiller attachment to get all of it fine enough to spread. Hope that I don't need to do that again.

Well hope to get a good nights sleep tonight and be able to spend Christmas with the family. Looks like a warm up for tomorrow. Hopefully whatever snow falls will melt by mornin.


----------



## Daner

*Dont get Into the Giggle juice just yet*

Environment Canada's Official Weather Warnings 
Public WarningsMarine WarningsSpecial Weather Statements Watches
Guelph - Erin - Southern Wellington County
3:33 PM EST Tuesday 23 December 2008
Winter storm watch for
Guelph - Erin - Southern Wellington County continued

..Heavy snow and winter weather expected tonight with significant freezing rain possible over eastern Ontario Wednesday..

This is an alert to the potential development of dangerous winter weather conditions in these regions. Monitor weather conditions..Listen for updated statements.

A widespread area of snow ahead of a winter storm from Colorado will continue to spread across southern Ontario late this afternoon and through the night. The snow will be heavy at times with total snowfall amounts of 15 centimetres likely in most of southcentral Ontario extending north to cottage country before the snow changes to periods of ice pellets and rain early Wednesday morning. There is a chance that the snow will be mixed with periods of freezing rain late tonight into early Wednesday morning.

The Toronto area and especially areas closer to Lake Ontario should see amounts just below the warning threshold of 15 centimetres by dawn Wednesday. Thus..Toronto is not in the snowfall warning.

Eastern Ontario will see snow beginning this evening. This area has a higher risk of receiving a significant period of freezing rain Wednesday afternoon and early into the evening as the cold air will tend to linger in the lower atmosphere closer to the ground longer before the snow eventually changes to rain Wednesday evening. A freezing rain warning may be issued if this scenario becomes more likely.


----------



## Daner

*Snowfall Warning + Winter storm Watch*

The weather net has the same warnings...looking at the radar...


----------



## cet

Here we go again.

We have plowed so many times I would actually have to check my records to see how many.

I hope I'm home for Christmas Dinner tomorrow at 5pm.


----------



## Daner

Me Too...I have tons of work here In the shop to do as well...Christmas Is closing In to fast.

Can you remember 2 years ago...we were all hanging out hoping for snow...Now......This year Is more snowier than last....Oh boy wait till Jan


----------



## JD Dave

cet;688419 said:


> Here we go again.
> 
> We have plowed so many times I would actually have to check my records to see how many.
> 
> I hope I'm home for Christmas Dinner tomorrow at 5pm.


I hope you are too but I'm sure everything will work out fine.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We are planning on going out at two. Should have everything looking decent by 8am. Salted well, fingers crossed that is it for a few weeks!!!!


----------



## ff1221

My trigger is 3 inches,and from November 18th we have had 21 plowable events, and only one was hovering around the three inch mark, the rest were 6 inches and more with the most being 20 to 24 inches of snowfall. How is everybody elses year going. I hope everyone here gets where they need to be for Christmas, and I hope you all have a Very MERRY CHRISTMAStymusic


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;688501 said:


> We are planning on going out at two. Should have everything looking decent by 8am. Salted well, fingers crossed that is it for a few weeks!!!!


That is pretty much the same we will do....


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;688533 said:


> That is pretty much the same we will do....


Where is your yard, we have one at West Mall and Dundas.


----------



## Daner

Windsor, Ont.....5-8 cm snow tonight then a mix late tonight followed by rain Wednesday morning.
London, Ont.....8-14 cm of snow tonight and Wednesday morning then some sleet/ice followed by rain later Wednesday morning.
Hamilton, Ont....8-12 cm snow into Wednesday morning then a brief period of sleet/ice followed by rain midday Wednesday.
Kitchener, Ont...12-18 cm of snow through Wednesday morning then sleet/ice followed by rain Wednesday afternoon.
Toronto, Ont.....10-16 cm snow into Wednesday morning then some sleet/ice later in the morning followed by afternoon rain.
Owen Sound, Ont......10-17 cm snow tonight through Wednesday morning, changing to sleet then rain Wednesday afternoon.
Barrie, Ont....12-20 cm snow tonight through midday Wednesday then some sleet/ice followed by rain late in the day.
North Bay, Ont.....15-25 cm snow tonight through Wednesday night. Some sleet possible late Wednesday.
Sault Ste. Marie......13-23 cm snow
Peterborough, Ont...12-18 cm snow through Wednesday morning then sleet/ice midday Wednesday then a cold rain late Wednesday.
Kingston, Ont......10-15 cm snow into midday Wednesday then sleet/ice to rain in the afternoon.
Ottawa, Ont.....10-17 cm snow into early Wednesday afternoon then sleet/ice late Wednesday before going back to snow late Wednesday eve.
Montreal, Que......8-15 cm snow through Wednesday afternoon then sleet/ice Wednesday evening which changes to plain rain Wednesday night, but just barely! Storm back to snow late Wednesday night before ending.
Quebec City, Que....6-12 cm snow through Wednesday evening then sleet/ice Wednesday night for a time before going back to snow early Thursday morning.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;688537 said:


> Where is your yard, we have one at West Mall and Dundas.


Streetsville, customers are in Brampton, Mississauga and Oakville.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;688685 said:


> Streetsville, customers are in Brampton, Mississauga and Oakville.


So your close to Turf and NuBella?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;688291 said:


> Im all Rev'd up I got my Rev back, got all the updates done.... good thing!!! The contractor blade blew up this morning at 3:00! All the suddon it just decided it wanted to call it quits and FALL OFF THE TRUCK! The linch pin on the passanger side sheared right off, Bent everything, even the dealer said this plows junk... hahaha, good thing I got the linch pin update done to my plow... sure hope it holds up tho.... I'm still impressed with that contractor and have nothing bad to say about it, except for today... but I rocked out a rachet strap and tied it on to the frame of my truck and plowed for the rest of the night
> 
> After initial testing today with the rev... we had about 375 lbs. hanging off of it and it did lift it, it stuggled but was a heck of alot better then not even being able to lift 200 lbs... Snoway seems a little wacky that they wouldnt let my dealer weld on the new extension braket for the lift cylinder, we'll see how that holds up
> 
> Chado


Good to hear you got yours back. I had mine Friday. Im not shutting snoway down on this but it did nothing for me. Both heated up after use and killed my truck within 5 hours. It also made me loose stacking height and slowed down general operation. I think my pump may be shot from running high pressure, so maybe the update will work, but do you have any issues with heating up after prolonged use? I have the contractor back on for now, and the new 160 amp alt is on as of this morning.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;688501 said:


> We are planning on going out at two. Should have everything looking decent by 8am. Salted well, fingers crossed that is it for a few weeks!!!!


Don't say that Jon! You're going to jinx it and we're going to go out 25 more times this year! I don't want to drive by that circus called Pacific Mall for a while.


----------



## Turf Lawn

JD Dave;688693 said:


> So your close to Turf and NuBella?


Turf Here.

So close I can throw rock salt at his office window.


----------



## DeVries

Turf

Welcome


----------



## JD Dave

Turf Lawn;688770 said:


> Turf Here.
> 
> So close I can throw rock salt at his office window.


Don't actually know you but are freinds with DKG and have met Nick a couple of times up at his farm because we work the ground up there through DKG for him. I know you use to share the shop Nik. We have 14 tractors running around Dundas and the 427, I see your Massey alot at CT on Dundas and I can see some of your other ones parked by Matheson and the 403. You have a really nice fleet.


----------



## JD Dave

Turf Lawn;688770 said:


> Turf Here.
> 
> So close I can throw rock salt at his office window.


It's pretty funny I mention your name and you post right away. LOL


----------



## Turf Lawn

Thanks JD

P.S. I've got a great customer that has 2 mid size buildings on Judson ave. close to Gardiner and Islington ave. His current contractor quit on him and its hard for us to send plows in that area after our routes are complete.

Have you got any sites close by or know someone who can assist him?


----------



## JD Dave

Turf Lawn;688797 said:


> Thanks JD
> 
> P.S. I've got a great customer that has 2 mid size buildings on Judson ave. close to Gardiner and Islington ave. His current contractor quit on him and its hard for us to send plows in that area after our routes are complete.
> 
> Have you got any sites close by or know someone who can assist him?


That place is a bit of a pain to get too for us also, if I think of someone else I'll let you know.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;688693 said:


> So your close to Turf and NuBella?


Correct! Even the salt supplier can't keep us a part!
My loads seem to go to Turf all the time!:realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## musclecarboy

Just got back from helping a guy get an old Unimount lifted with a hose blown. What a wreck that plow was....


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;688934 said:


> Correct! Even the salt supplier can't keep us a part!
> My loads seem to go to Turf all the time!:realmad::realmad::realmad:


Well as long as your buying, I'll take a load too. LOL Damn there's quite abit of snow out there now, gotta love lake effect.


----------



## shepoutside

tired must sleep............,must christmas shop too....... ACK!


----------



## JD Dave

Well that was fun!!! Off to bed.


----------



## higgs2ca

Anyone know a good site to find out what the actual snowfall for your area was for the past month? 
Thanks in advance....


----------



## musclecarboy

Yeah right Dave, tons of fun  lol

Just got in from my 15 hour shift, wasn't too bad until the end when it was raining like a *****!


----------



## Daner

That was a long day...Windy like crazy out there now...Merry Cristmas All...Hope we all have a bit of a break

Daner


----------



## cet

We will have to salt some of our places tonight when the temp drops. I have 2 guys that are willing to go. It is a 3 hour run so it isn't that bad.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;689640 said:


> We will have to salt some of our places tonight when the temp drops. I have 2 guys that are willing to go. It is a 3 hour run so it isn't that bad.


I'll call you at 4am just to say Hi then.LOL


----------



## cet

JD Dave;689646 said:


> I'll call you at 4am just to say Hi then.LOL


I might say more then hi and if I forget, MERRY CHRISTMAS.

I'll put the phone on my Wife's side of the bed. LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;689640 said:


> We will have to salt some of our places tonight when the temp drops. I have 2 guys that are willing to go. It is a 3 hour run so it isn't that bad.


I'll be up at 5 before the family to do Richmond hill housing... what a PITA this weather is! I was going to send you an invoice today but I'll wait until Fri because I don't want to give you a lump of coal as a gift


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;689676 said:


> I'll be up at 5 before the family to do Richmond hill housing... what a PITA this weather is! I was going to send you an invoice today but I'll wait until Fri because I don't want to give you a lump of coal as a gift


One of my Brokers came with an invoice for 71 hours. I had already paid him once this year. That is 2 trucks.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

10cm MY A$$. There was a good solid 10" in Waterdown and north Burlington before it started to rain this morning.


----------



## cet

I know Newmarket had less then Richmond Hill. We had 10cm and they were calling for 15 and maybe 20cm. Though that 10cm felt like a lot more.


----------



## Ducke

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;689678 said:


> One of my Brokers came with an invoice for 71 hours. I had already paid him once this year. That is 2 trucks.


Doesn't it always work that way? People that you need to pay are right there with an invoice yet when you need to get paid its late and for 1/2 the amount:realmad:


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;689692 said:


> Though that 10cm felt like a lot more.


It got very sloppy into the afternoon. By 2 the blower could barely push it out the chute, not to mention I was getting poured on while wearing soggy, wet boots. The fun never ends


----------



## cet

I had one guy that left one of the playgrounds until 3. I bet he had some fun pushing that crap.


----------



## ff1221

I hope you are all waking up late, and not out working, we have no snow today, first time since last Friday, so enjoy the day with your families.

Merry Christmas all.

Mike


----------



## cet

Merry Christmas to all.

I got a text message at 1:30 to look outside. It was snowing but the radar said it was stopping soon and we only had 1/2cm. Salt guy was going at 2am but I still law awake until almost 3am. Good job I feel asleep, at 3:30 it was snowing so hard you could hardly see. It didn't last long.

Supposed to go cold again tonight.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Turf Lawn;688797 said:


> Thanks JD
> 
> P.S. I've got a great customer that has 2 mid size buildings on Judson ave. close to Gardiner and Islington ave. His current contractor quit on him and its hard for us to send plows in that area after our routes are complete.
> 
> Have you got any sites close by or know someone who can assist him?


Welcome Turf-Were at Kipling and Queensway and could probably help him-as long as there are no walks. LOL


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Merry Christmas Boys and Girls.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;690036 said:


> Welcome Turf-Were at Kipling and Queensway and could probably help him-as long as there are no walks. LOL


Stop thinking about work, it's christmas.


----------



## JD Dave

So last storm our subs Gehl 4640 the hydraulics stopped working, we had to load it on a trailer with pallet forks. It's 3 years old and only has 350 hrs on it. I took it to a local freind of mine and he called yesterday to say it's not something simple and it will be a minimum of 2k to fix it.


----------



## tls22

santa came santa came santa came! Merry xmass canada!tymusic Jd your the man!


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;690014 said:


> Merry Christmas to all.
> 
> I got a text message at 1:30 to look outside. It was snowing but the radar said it was stopping soon and we only had 1/2cm. Salt guy was going at 2am but I still law awake until almost 3am. Good job I feel asleep, at 3:30 it was snowing so hard you could hardly see. It didn't last long.
> 
> Supposed to go cold again tonight.


Wasn't too bad down here. Black asphalt when I got there at 5:30 to salt. Sidewalks are all cleaned up plus its sunny outside.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Looking at a salting event tomorrow AM, followed by a rest period. Sunday with temps near 55-60, perfect time to move those piles of white gold. The long term looks stormy for the beginning of the new year!!

Spent the moring with the kids putting all those santa toys together. Those grey twisty wires they use to prevent the kids from tampering with the stuff in the stores have to go. They make it almost impossible to get the yoy out. Ended up using some miniture side cutters after the 10th one.

At least I got what I wanted for Christmas......Lots of snow!!!!!! Hopefully the trend continues untill spring. Yes we might be tired of the white stuff. But when those checks start to clear in the old bank account we might have to get a new toy or two. At least that what Santa told me!!!! 

Have a great Christmas everyone !!! (Take the day off)

DAFF


----------



## higgs2ca

Merry Christmas to all.... Daff keep calling us the tropics, it's working, lots of white stuff for a change.


----------



## JD Dave

tls22;690052 said:


> santa came santa came santa came! Merry xmass canada!tymusic Jd your the man!


Thanks Tim. Hopefully Santa brought you some more snow.


----------



## Daner

*Merry Christmas*

I saw those flakes last night...at times Its was a mini blizzard...Its great that we have no storms for today. We have lite fine snow falling now...sitting at - 3 cel.
I don't think Its going to warm up like the guessers think...Lets enjoy our time off cause there's alot more snow to come yet

Cheers All:waving:


----------



## musclecarboy

Daner;690248 said:


> I saw those flakes last night...at times Its was a mini blizzard...Its great that we have no storms for today. We have lite fine snow falling now...sitting at - 3 cel.
> I don't think Its going to warm up like the guessers think...Lets enjoy our time off cause there's alot more snow to come yet
> 
> Cheers All:waving:


It better not snow Sun-Wed! I'm in Guelph helping my uncle at his construction comapny


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Just got done reading some fine weather predictions. From what they are saying the NAO is going to drastically drop this comming week near the beggining of the year. The last time it dropped like this was Dec 01/08. That from my calculations was the start to all the natural storms from the south and north. (Not LES) 

Perhaps the snow will keep on comming into the new year. All I know is that we will be in the tropics again this weekend with record high temp predicted. Almsot 60 in spots. 

Do you think that a 5'pile of snow will melt down in a day of 60 weather and heavy rain. I have some Tim's were parking is a premium and the lot has been shrinking with all the snow. Was thinking of getting the bobcat out tonight to move some of the larger piles in my run in prep. of new snow. Nothing nicer than working while the stores are closed and NO traffic.


----------



## cet

There is no chance a 5' pile is going to melt to the ground. I wouldn't want to hit it next snowfall after the melt, might as well hit a brick wall. If you have the time to move it I would.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;690336 said:


> There is no chance a 5' pile is going to melt to the ground. I wouldn't want to hit it next snowfall after the melt, might as well hit a brick wall. If you have the time to move it I would.


And a skid won't move it if it freezes after the melt.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

That's the bad thing about living in the tropics. We usually do not have an issue of piling up snow. The normal senaro is that with every one or two snows we get a thaw and start the process over again. Thought it would be benificial to talk to people who deal with this issue on a regular basis. Hate to be stacking the snow in the middle of the lot due to poor planning!!!


----------



## Triple L

DAFFMOBILEWASH;690367 said:


> Hate to be stacking the snow in the middle of the lot due to poor planning!!!


Not JD Dave payup cause he's got the wesport its like a prsport 

Nice Video's on your other thread man


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;690486 said:


> Not JD Dave payup cause he's got the wesport its like a prsport
> 
> Nice Video's on your other thread man


Actualy are farm loader have a bit of trouble with really hard snow, a pay loader is better for that real hard stuff. Better to deal with it when it's soft, that's why we try to stack the following night.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;690632 said:


> Actualy are farm loader have a bit of trouble with really hard snow, a pay loader is better for that real hard stuff. Better to deal with it when it's soft, that's why we try to stack the following night.


Is all the stacking and loader work included or do you have a plow contract then loader prices on top of that?


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;690640 said:


> Is all the stacking and loader work included or do you have a plow contract then loader prices on top of that?


Most are included.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;690648 said:


> Most are included.


Most have caps too? Man those must be big numbers for contracts like you've got.


----------



## cet

You boys have a good Christmas?

It's after 11 and I'm still up and I'm not plowing. What's wrong?


----------



## musclecarboy

New truck at 350k


----------



## cet

She's just broken in.


----------



## sonicblue2003

Its been nice to have a break... I feel sorry for the guys that plugged the drains and let the water build up. Most lots are ice rinks right now and the warm temps for the weekend are going to bring more grief. Luckily I've kept my piles back and high.Still have to install the new throttle cable on my SS but it can wait til Sunday. 
I hope everyone had a great Christmas.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Well we finally wraped things up. We started i think it was Thursday at 9am an finished Christmas Eve at 7pm,it was a good run. I missed Chistmas Eve Dinner and get together i crashed on the bed coz my 
daughter was in the bathroom and i never woke up.Had lots of breakedowns. 1 Bent angle Cylinder on the Myers,04 GMC
2 Blown Hydrolic line on the Arctic 05 GMC
3 Winshield Wiper Arm Crushed on the 753 Bobcat
4 Backdoor Latch fell off and gone on brand new Bobcat S100
5 Frontdoor Latch fell off machine locked up and operater was crying he couldnt get out on the other Brand new Bobcat S100
6 One of my Angle Brooms started pissing Hydrolic Fluid changed the line Bobcat S130.
7 One of the guys left salt in the spreader for a day and guess what it went rock hard (he wont do 
that again)
Overall it was not that bad have to get everthing greased and ready for the next round.


----------



## Bajak

Just started snowing here. -7C. E C has issued us a rainfall warning 25-50mm by Sunday morning and an additional 10mm for Sunday. Sounds like a good possibility for flooding. So much for the nicely groomed snowmobile trails.

I'm going to call this one a Tropical Snow Event. lol...At least rain doesn't drift.


----------



## martyman

The last storm was a bugger for me....check engine light went on (its the transmission) when I back out of a very steep driveway (it slopes down and I reverse out). I'm going to get it rebuilt while we have this week break of snow. I was very surprised we got that much snow it was tough to stack it on the ends of the driveway even though last year seemed like much more snow.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

martyman;690863 said:


> The last storm was a bugger for me....check engine light went on (its the transmission) when I back out of a very steep driveway (it slopes down and I reverse out). I'm going to get it rebuilt while we have this week break of snow. I was very surprised we got that much snow it was tough to stack it on the ends of the driveway even though last year seemed like much more snow.


What kinda truck do you have


----------



## musclecarboy

Mr Bigblock;690865 said:


> What kinda truck do you have


I think he's got a Jeep


----------



## Mr Bigblock

I was going to say if it was a GM your better off going to a GM dealer and getting one of thier rebuilts comes with a 3 year 80k warrenty. I just put one in my 04 i paid around 2200 for it plus 400 to install it at buddies.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Hey

Hope everyone has a good christmas. What a week before christmas, glad to have a break. Got my new alt installed, it is great! No power issues now. Bought my self a netbook and bluetooth headset, now ill be able to surf the net while plowing, should be interesting. 

Cheers.
Jeff


----------



## DeVries

Let's hope the week of congress is a no snow event. I am going to the awards this year so I don't want to miss that. 
And I got a little card in the mail from G C Duke. There's a free giveaway at their booth. 

Maybe a new Sno way?...................................................... I'll take it if the probs are fixed. LOL


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;690046 said:


> Stop thinking about work, it's christmas.


Coming from the first guy to sell out his family for a snow storm....


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

DeVries;691094 said:


> Let's hope the week of congress is a no snow event. I am going to the awards this year so I don't want to miss that.
> And I got a little card in the mail from G C Duke. There's a free giveaway at their booth.
> 
> Maybe a new Sno way?...................................................... I'll take it if the probs are fixed. LOL


I hope it doesnt snow, I have to be there all 3 days with the board. Should be a good time, hope to see you there!


----------



## Triple L

was a good event overall... but my biggest problem this year...... is trying to keep the plows on the trucks!

Snoway contractor demo plow on my Dmax fell off - lynch pin, pics already posted
Angle cylinder bolt on the frink broke, cylinder dragging along the ground everwhere
Now the crazy one... my dad tore the frame right out of the 06  spent all day torching all the bolts off so I could get the harness off to go and get it welded back together as well as some major frame work done on the truck
Atleast the hood was already screwed on this truck from a car wash experience, but anyways, alot more body work to be done this spring

Gonna be doing some site checks around 4 this morning, see how this rain works out


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

LLL--I thought I had all the bad luck. Looks like the bolts on the RHS of the truck came out and the LHS tore off the truck. To think the worst of my repairs today is a broken chain on the spinner on the salter. The Snoway salter is three seasons old and this is its first repair. Personally I think the connection linkk on the chain came appart.


----------



## MarkG

Lynden-Jeff;691084 said:


> Hey
> 
> Hope everyone has a good christmas. What a week before christmas, glad to have a break. Got my new alt installed, it is great! No power issues now. Bought my self a netbook and bluetooth headset, now ill be able to surf the net while plowing, should be interesting.
> 
> Cheers.
> Jeff


 Yeah... Nice - just don't be surfing the porn while your out!  I was thinking of a in dash DVD player for mine - listening to music all night can get to be too much.


----------



## sonicblue2003

Triple L ..That sucks.. Is the frame of the truck a little ripe? I hope you get everything all sorted out.
Daff, I find that those chains are a pain..One of them stays like new while the other one always looks as if it was dug out from an old Indian burial site
.At the end of this season I'm going to just yank that one right off and install a new one for next year that and a full lap of bearings. So far my problems have been minor but I know I'm pushing my luck with a 5 year old truck. 
Tranny will have to be gone through by spring for sure. 150000 kms on this one and its pushed from new and I tow all summer long. 
Who uses wings on their Vees... are they worth it , how well do they hold up against curbs and are they easy on easy off? I'm trying to think of ways to increase productivity... even though I get paid by the hour.


----------



## cet

Who uses wings on their Vees... are they worth it , how well do they hold up against curbs and are they easy on easy off? I'm trying to think of ways to increase productivity... even though I get paid by the hour. 


Running down the sides of curbs they hold up great. Fully angled and hitting a curb head on is tuff on them. I will reinforce my wings from now on. Ask for more by the hour. The Western Wings are $700 plus taxes for the V blades.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;691729 said:


> Running down the sides of curbs they hold up great. Fully angled and hitting a curb head on is tuff on them. I will reinforce my wings from now on. Ask for more by the hour. The Western Wings are $700 plus taxes for the V blades.


If you thrash them, they'll break. Chris' shop is practically a burial site for western wings LOL. I think he has a couple pairs in there from guys nailing sometihng while in V and the wings fold up like a piece of paper.


----------



## cet

The wings in my shop that are damaged are from straight blades. Because the straight blades are full trip, when they go over you have to stop and let them return to the upright position. These guys just kept pushing with them tripped over and just trashed the wings. I will get pics for some of you guys to see.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;691749 said:


> The wings in my shop that are damaged are from straight blades. Because the straight blades are full trip, when they go over you have to stop and let them return to the upright position. These guys just kept pushing with them tripped over and just trashed the wings. I will get pics for some of you guys to see.


Ohhh I never knew that. I guess when its tripped the tip of the wing essentially has the weight of the whole truck on it.


----------



## itssnowtime

What a crappy week!! One of my drivers had an apparent heart attack on the Friday night major storm we had, I think he is alright but haven't heard back from him all week so running with a guy short. I lost the reverse in my tranny that night as well and also lost the reverse in another truck 2 days after that so been 2 trucks down all week!! good luck trying to get parts on Xmas week when all the tranny suppliers are shut down for Xmas week!! I had 3 wishs for Xmas, warm weather, no snow and 2 trannies! I got 2 out 3... Thanks Santa

2 trucks going in on Monday for the tranny work so glad no snow this week-end

What do you guys do for preventative maintenance on your trannies?

Anybody in the Burlington area know of someone who wants plow on a residential route for me?


----------



## itssnowtime

Looks like 20 cms called for next Friday/Sat....back to the fun again!


----------



## Nestech

Triple L... I have a complete mount in stock, Used but very clean $450.00


----------



## Mr Bigblock

itssnowtime;691846 said:


> What a crappy week!! One of my drivers had an apparent heart attack on the Friday night major storm we had, I think he is alright but haven't heard back from him all week so running with a guy short. I lost the reverse in my tranny that night as well and also lost the reverse in another truck 2 days after that so been 2 trucks down all week!! good luck trying to get parts on Xmas week when all the tranny suppliers are shut down for Xmas week!! I had 3 wishs for Xmas, warm weather, no snow and 2 trannies! I got 2 out 3... Thanks Santa
> 
> 2 trucks going in on Monday for the tranny work so glad no snow this week-end
> 
> What do you guys do for preventative maintenance on your trannies?
> 
> Anybody in the Burlington area know of someone who wants plow on a residential route for me?


Just get a GM rebuilt tranny you cant go wrong 3 year 80000 k warrenty, rebuilts from any tranny shop never work out. just send me a PM if you r interested i will give you a number my buddy is that parts manager at a gm dealer give you a good deal. I am assuming yuo have a GM Vehical


----------



## Daner

Raining hard on and off here today...To Me there could be a fast switch In the weather...we may get hammered with some good lake effect early this week


----------



## 24/7

Have newer trucks and heavier equipment. 
ie tractors loaders etc.

That snow last week was heavy pushing and very hard on lighter duty. Not to worry, we will have smaller snows. Those heavy ones are very hard though. I used about 30 % more fuel in tractors on X mas eve and worked over 20 hours each.



itssnowtime;691846 said:


> What a crappy week!! One of my drivers had an apparent heart attack on the Friday night major storm we had, I think he is alright but haven't heard back from him all week so running with a guy short. I lost the reverse in my tranny that night as well and also lost the reverse in another truck 2 days after that so been 2 trucks down all week!! good luck trying to get parts on Xmas week when all the tranny suppliers are shut down for Xmas week!! I had 3 wishs for Xmas, warm weather, no snow and 2 trannies! I got 2 out 3... Thanks Santa
> 
> 2 trucks going in on Monday for the tranny work so glad no snow this week-end
> 
> What do you guys do for preventative maintenance on your trannies?
> 
> Anybody in the Burlington area know of someone who wants plow on a residential route for me?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Fluid changes are key! I do mine alot. See if your tranny guy will put an aftermarket shift kit and torque converter in. Ford rebuilts are brutally expensive so I dont know about chev, but I had mine rebuilt with HD shift kit and torque converter for $3500, and its help up grade so far. Looks like snow again Tuesday night aswell, just enough time to get an oil change and clean up the truck.


Cheers


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What's up with The Weather Network being on crack as of 3pm today.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Bunch of junkies....I agree.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I was looking forward to a nice long break.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Droping the pan on the trans is the best maintenance. If you see any filings or excessive clutch material look out. Adding fresh fluid and filter is an simple and cheap fix. NTM eliminates any chances of a leaky trans pan.

Can anyone remember the weather prior to the last big blizzard of 76-77??? I have a feeling that this tropicial heat is the begining of something in the way of big snow. If this pattern developes while we have cold air in place we would be taking feet or better parts of a meter.

Well the 5' piles are going going almost gone!!!!! Figure they might only be a few inches high at the end of this heat.


----------



## STRONGARM

Looks like 5-10 for us Wen, I hope we have all our piles moved by then. Then 20 for the weekend, thank god there was a day off at christmas for at least one beer.


----------



## 24/7

Yes IT was 77/78 though. We had about 2 feet of snow -- not one but 2 days in a row-- it was mid to late Jan 1978 if I recall. Our 4 x 4s were getting a workout. That is all we had back then. 
London just beat the Nov/Dec records for the 70/71 numbers to total snow accum. in 71 Jan about a meter of snow - I got a hunch we will beat that. Early Jan looking promising right now. Glad to see the piles shrink that had not already hauled and/or re-piled.

Back to trans talk-- a trans cooler will help and so will the fluid changes but when you get heavy snows like we had last week the light duty equipment takes more of a beating than the heavier equipment.
tymusic



DAFFMOBILEWASH;692364 said:


> Droping the pan on the trans is the best maintenance. If you see any filings or excessive clutch material look out. Adding fresh fluid and filter is an simple and cheap fix. NTM eliminates any chances of a leaky trans pan.
> 
> Can anyone remember the weather prior to the last big blizzard of 76-77??? I have a feeling that this tropicial heat is the begining of something in the way of big snow. If this pattern developes while we have cold air in place we would be taking feet or better parts of a meter.
> 
> Well the 5' piles are going going almost gone!!!!! Figure they might only be a few inches high at the end of this heat.


----------



## musclecarboy

Couple pics from today @ hillcrest mall in Richmond Hill


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Holy Christ what going on with the wind outside woke me up i think the 3 wolves r outside trying to blow my house down, I think they all ready got my cabana.


----------



## Daner

There are trees and hydro lines down all over...Should b e Interesting what the wind will have behind It


----------



## heather lawn spray

we had lightening with that little rainstorm that went throughWhat snow I don't see no stinking snow


----------



## Triple L

Daner;692786 said:


> There are trees and hydro lines down all over...Should b e Interesting what the wind will have behind It


Might be time for me to bust out the ol chain saw and climbing gear... make a few extra bucks to fix up my dads truck :crying:


----------



## musclecarboy

Daner;692786 said:


> There are trees and hydro lines down all over...Should b e Interesting what the wind will have behind It


Oh crap, I'm heading your way in about an hour! Is it isolated or widespread? I'll be heading up Guelph Line at about 11 or so.


----------



## Daner

Triple L;692800 said:


> Might be time for me to bust out the ol chain saw and climbing gear... make a few extra bucks to fix up my dads truck :crying:


Go for It...Roads blocked all over out there


----------



## Daner

Trees down all over Guelph Line...Big Ones...


----------



## Daner

Hey Triple...Leave the climbing Gear...nothing to climb...just hit 100k gust


----------



## itssnowtime

I'm pretty sure I just saw Dorothy and Toto go flying by!!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Just got back from my parents house around around the corner...a trampoline went flying across the street from one of the neighbours backyards and parts of it smashed through a wood fence, the rest went through and over her Honda CRV she just bought this spring...and to boot, its her birthday today.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

musclecarboy;692675 said:


> Couple pics from today @ hillcrest mall in Richmond Hill


I thought Greedy had the lock on that place.


----------



## martyman

I was surprised to find my clocks still on the right time this morning, very windy.

I don't know about Toto but my dog Bella is fine


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;692839 said:


> I thought Greedy had the lock on that place.


I can't remember if they have it or not, I will ask Norm.


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;692839 said:


> I thought Greedy had the lock on that place.


He doesn't do that place, just took a few pics. That's his truck between the loaders.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Those are Griffith's JCB'S.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;692858 said:


> He doesn't do that place, just took a few pics. That's his truck between the loaders.


Well I was wondering how he had time to do that and do walks for you and Pristine. LOL

How come Johnny knows what going on everywhere?


----------



## cet

Did IPS loose it to Griffith's, I guess he did. Griffith has a large shop next to the 404.


----------



## JD Dave

CET and John asked for snow after Xmas so there calling for 5-10 on Tues, 1-3 on Wed, 15cm on Thurs and 10cm for Fri. Thanks guys.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;692869 said:


> Did IPS loose it to Griffith's, I guess he did. Griffith has a large shop next to the 404.


IPS is everywhere I'm not quite sure how they do it?


----------



## cet

JD Dave;692871 said:


> CET and John asked for snow after Xmas so there calling for 5-10 on Tues, 1-3 on Wed, 15cm on Thurs and 10cm for Fri. Thanks guys.


Just trying to help you guys with caps and per plows.

I hope the wind keeps going for a little while and dry every thing out before the temps drop.

At one time IPS had 40 triaxles. There shop is across the street from where I golf.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;692877 said:


> Just trying to help you guys with caps and per plows.
> 
> I hope the wind keeps going for a little while and dry every thing out before the temps drop.
> 
> At one time IPS had 40 triaxles. There shop is across the street from where I golf.


So I'm sure there was some golf balls in those trucks.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think IPS is mostly subs isn't it? I had a guy work for me a few years ago.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;692886 said:


> I think IPS is mostly subs isn't it? I had a guy work for me a few years ago.


Yes and around here their work is a little bit to be desired. They have alot of tandems salt trucks of their own though.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;692883 said:


> So I'm sure there was some golf balls in those trucks.


There across the street from the 70 acres we don't use.

Our course is pretty hard to hit it off the property, not to say I haven't put it in a few backyards before. They don't like it when I ask for my ball back or leave a nice big divot playing from their yard.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;692892 said:


> There across the street from the 70 acres we don't use.
> 
> Our course is pretty hard to hit it off the property, not to say I haven't put it in a few backyards before. They don't like it when I ask for my ball back or leave a nice big divot playing from their yard.


So how many days untill your golf trip. LOL


----------



## cet

Not that I counting already but yesterday was 15.5 weeks until April 15.

We leave the following Sat. night. LOL


----------



## cet

I just got back from driving my daughter to the Mall for work.

There is running water everywhere. They have a lot of their piles at the top of hills.

There are going to be a few sites requiring salt tonight.


----------



## martyman

> IPS is everywhere I'm not quite sure how they do it?


I see lots of IPS also and this year a company called Gerrits?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Gerrits is out of Pickering. I think they have 7 trucks, but because they are yellow you really notice them.


----------



## Daner

We are running Into some major flooding In the lower areas around here....Trees down all over


----------



## musclecarboy

I could name about 7 or 8 one acre or more sites Griffith has. 1/2 of them are probably retail built in 07 or 08 so they most likely have a connection and/or under cut everyone. The shop at bethesda/404 is pretty nice, great location. That red pusher not connected is flippin HUGE!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I see Griffith everywhere, noticable trucks as well. I have no concept of snow pushers, but they look like they make alot of sense for the big lots.


----------



## Daner

AccuWeather Is calling for 15-25 Tuesday night for Guelph and area


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;693133 said:


> AccuWeather Is calling for 15-25 Tuesday night for Guelph and area


Accuweather isn't even worth looking at. JMO


----------



## Daner

Yaa I hear Yaa...I take them all as a grain of salt

My shop survived the wind....But the house lost a few shingles and the barn has a ripped sheet of steel roofing


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;693165 said:


> Yaa I hear Yaa...I take them all as a grain of salt
> 
> My shop survived the wind....But the house lost a few shingles and the barn has a ripped sheet of steel roofing


The wind was brutal, any corn left standing, isn't standing anynore.


----------



## drivewaydoctor

JD Dave;692871 said:


> CET and John asked for snow after Xmas so there calling for 5-10 on Tues, 1-3 on Wed, 15cm on Thurs and 10cm for Fri. Thanks guys.


The Weather Network goofed. That is the wrong forecast.

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/city/pages/on-143_metric_e.html#detailsf

Wind warning in effect.

Tonight
Cloudy. Wind west 60 km/h gusting to 80 diminishing to 20 early this evening then becoming light near midnight. Low minus 2.

Monday
Day: A mix of sun and cloud. Becoming cloudy in the afternoon with 60 percent chance of wet snow or rain late in the day. Wind becoming southwest 30 km/h gusting to 60 early in the afternoon. High plus 3.
Night: Wet snow mixed with rain ending in the evening then cloudy periods. Wind southwest 30 km/h gusting to 60 becoming west 50 gusting to 70 near midnight. Low minus 4.

Tuesday
A mix of sun and cloud with 60 percent chance of flurries. High zero.

Wednesday
Periods of snow. Low minus 9. High minus 8.

Thursday
Sunny. Low minus 15. High minus 6.


----------



## cet

I still believe that most of what is written is for daytime. The overnight they don't give info on until the day of. JMO


----------



## drivewaydoctor

cet;693211 said:


> I still believe that most of what is written is for daytime. The overnight they don't give info on until the day of. JMO


I dont believe anything TWN advertises.


----------



## heather lawn spray

cet;693211 said:


> I still believe that most of what is written is for daytime. The overnight they don't give info on until the day of. JMO


You're right

The icons show daylight but the snow fall forecasts are 24 hour . . . so only trace on Tuesday before 18:00h but 5 to 10, 24 hour ie evening and overnight with 1 cm Wed daylight (end of snowfall)


----------



## 24/7

I think we have had about 5 to 5 1/2 feet in the London area this season so far  Now just the piles left  

for now . Tuesday night to Wed am 5 to 10 cm I think SW Ontario to Toronto. Bigger one coming Jan 2 to 4 th .


----------



## heather lawn spray

122 cm in Waterloo so far

Usual average is 151 cm for the whole season
2008 year to date 311 cm, double average


----------



## CGM Inc.

heather lawn spray;693371 said:


> 122 cm in Waterloo so far
> 
> Usual average is 151 cm for the whole season
> 2008 year to date 311 cm, double average


 well my snowbank in my driveway is almost gone :yow!:
As long as it doesn't get as crazy as last winter I won't complain.

Some pics from last year at the northern end of Waterloo.


----------



## JD Dave

drivewaydoctor;693189 said:


> The Weather Network goofed. That is the wrong forecast.
> 
> http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/city/pages/on-143_metric_e.html#detailsf
> 
> Wind warning in effect.
> 
> Tonight
> Cloudy. Wind west 60 km/h gusting to 80 diminishing to 20 early this evening then becoming light near midnight. Low minus 2.
> 
> Monday
> Day: A mix of sun and cloud. Becoming cloudy in the afternoon with 60 percent chance of wet snow or rain late in the day. Wind becoming southwest 30 km/h gusting to 60 early in the afternoon. High plus 3.
> Night: Wet snow mixed with rain ending in the evening then cloudy periods. Wind southwest 30 km/h gusting to 60 becoming west 50 gusting to 70 near midnight. Low minus 4.
> 
> Tuesday
> A mix of sun and cloud with 60 percent chance of flurries. High zero.
> 
> Wednesday
> Periods of snow. Low minus 9. High minus 8.
> 
> Thursday
> Sunny. Low minus 15. High minus 6.


I've plowed snow for a few years now and I can tell you that up untill 2 years ago EC was god to me but they have really slacked off, now TWN is much closer IMO. EC won't announce snow totals untill the day before and as far as Accu it's not worth looking at.


----------



## heather lawn spray

EC used to have the more realistic numbers with TWN smaller number, but I too turn to TWN first these days


----------



## heather lawn spray

Cedar Grounds;693396 said:


> well my snowbank in my driveway is almost gone :yow!:
> As long as it doesn't get as crazy as last winter I won't complain.
> 
> Some pics from last year at the northern end of Waterloo.


. . . by Nothfield and Westmount?


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;693396 said:


> well my snowbank in my driveway is almost gone :yow!:
> As long as it doesn't get as crazy as last winter I won't complain.
> 
> Some pics from last year at the northern end of Waterloo.


How's your driveway black and the road is snow covered and not just a dusting?


----------



## JD Dave

cet;693482 said:


> How's your driveway black and the road is snow covered and not just a dusting?


Good eyes old man! LOL


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;692867 said:


> How come Johnny knows what going on everywhere?


Cuz I get around, know alot of people in the biz, and my eyes are always open.


----------



## Triple L

just thru a skif of salt down on all the run offs... I was surprised how the gravel dried right up!!! no sand for me today xysport


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Downgraded!!!!


----------



## ff1221

I haven't found our total accumulation so far for the Kincardine area, but i did find this on the EC website for one day in November.

Single-day snowfall highlights for November 2008
Site	Date in November	Total snow (cm)
Thedford 20	76.5
Kincardine 21	38.8
Dorchester	21	35.6
Sault Ste. Marie	21	33.2
London 21	31
Barrie 16	30
Shanty Bay	16	29.4
Foldens 21	29
Pickle Lake	6	26.2
Sault Ste. Marie	19	24
Strathroy 20	24
Red Lake	6	23.8
Timmins	7	22.8
Sandhill	19	22


----------



## itssnowtime

Jan 2-3 was calling for 15-25 cm now TWN is saying close to 1 cm????? not that I'm complaining because I was supposed to be in Midland for my daughters hockey tournament. Looks like I might be able to go now


----------



## Triple L

NESTECH - Thanks for the offer, We welded it back together, it had another hairline crack in it to, so we fixed that.... Hopefully the truck will be done today! Had a bolt on that Snoway harness break on the weekend, gonna put a new one in today.... What kinda cheap garbage crap steel is Snoway using???


----------



## Mr Bigblock

WTF What happened to all the snow we were getting later in the week, i had the money spent.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Whats up with the forcasts yesterday TWN was calling for a ton of snow by the end of the week and EC was calling for flurries. Today TWN is calling for flurries all week and EC is calling for SNOW WTF


----------



## 24/7

*London totals for Nov.Dec 2008*

I pulled this from EC and they did not show our oct 28thsnow about 25 cms . 
EC i think a bit light in the snow totals too and they got 155.9 cms. so far.

Not bad

0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
14
0.5
2.5
0.4
6.4
3.8
31
0.5
0
0.9
4.5
0.2
0
1
0
6.2
2.5
0
0
0
0.5
10.5

4
0
0
0
7
0.5
0
0
5
0
0
18.5
3
5.5
2.5
24.5
0
0
0
0

155.9


----------



## itssnowtime

*snowfall totals*

What's the link to find out the snowfall totals?


----------



## 24/7

http://www.climate.weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/climateData/dailydata_e.html


----------



## JD Dave

24/7;693785 said:


> I pulled this from EC and they did not show our oct 28thsnow about 25 cms .
> EC i think a bit light in the snow totals too and they got 155.9 cms. so far.
> 
> Not bad 155.9


The cm are determined by water content not depth.


----------



## drivewaydoctor

I wouldnt be so sure about TWN. They totally changed the prediction to pretty much match EC. Close to 5cm for Tuesday and less than 1cm for Wed/Thur/Friday and nothing for the weekend. God I hope it stays like that. lol


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Gah, you guys got to remember TWN's long range forcasts come out of a computer, so if a model takes a crazy, possibly unrelistic swing then it will change forcasts drastically. There is a storm coming for the weekend, how big? To early to say but id expect something for friday/saturday.


----------



## 24/7

JD Dave;693893 said:


> The cm are determined by water content not depth.


Well, I am a not a big fan of EC lately but I will say that I figure we have had about 5 1/2 feet of snow this season so far -- 155 cm s not far off of that. 
X mas eve I plowed 21 hours and was about 15 cms when i started on the ground at midnight - by 4 am the lots i had done had over 5 inches again in them. EC called 21 cms total I think it was more like 25 closer to 30 cms.


----------



## Daner

You are right Jeff...They can be saying one thing On TV. And there website and there weather people sometimes say a totally different story...I'm sticking to the Skully Reports...way more accurate.

Anyway I just hope we don't get the snow we had last New Years Eave...Do you guys remember that?
Wow ...I was up all that night at a party at my place...then It just snowed like crazy...No sleep and then 18 hrs straight of work....I'm keeping my eye open this new years eave

D


----------



## DeVries

Wow the wind was increadible yesterday. Branches off of trees, trees down, power out. 

One of my cold frames got yanked right out of the ground and now is a twisted mess. Hopefully get it repaired in the next couple of days before I loose plant material.

TWN and EC are both callin for two different things. One says flurries the other 10cm, I'm not sure but am hoping flurries don't really want to plow new years eve.


----------



## drivewaydoctor

TWN website and TV both saying we are not getting anything significant now. Clearly no one knows what we are going to get. Its pouring rain here right now.. lol


----------



## Daner

*Something On the Stove*

EC Is normally the conservative party of the bunch.

Hey It was a Good Dec. We are all In one piece...maybe some of the rigs took a beating...Looking forward to what this Jan. and Feb Will bring us

Cheers all

Daner


----------



## 24/7

Daner;694197 said:


> EC Is normally the conservative party of the bunch.
> 
> Hey It was a Good Dec. We are all In one piece...maybe some of the rigs took a beating...Looking forward to what this Jan. and Feb Will bring us
> 
> Cheers all
> Daner


I'll drink to that ::


----------



## DeVries

Hey hope everyone has a safe, blessed, and prosperous new year.


----------



## cet

DeVries;694212 said:


> Hey hope everyone has a safe, blessed, and prosperous new year.


Thank-You, and the same to you.


----------



## deckboys

the only weather i trust is my weather rock...
if i can't see it, it has snowed
if it is wet its raining
ect ect.....


----------



## Ducke

*Live from the Duck Pond*



Lynden-Jeff;693928 said:


> Gah, you guys got to remember TWN's long range forcasts come out of a computer, so if a model takes a crazy, possibly unrelistic swing then it will change forcasts drastically. There is a storm coming for the weekend, how big? To early to say but id expect something for friday/saturday.


According to our local Weather Girl this weather front is going to bring the Maritime s up to 
30cm starting early New Years Eve. Just in time to make New Years a Mess.
I guess I'll be working this New Years no party for me.


----------



## Triple L

deckboys;694250 said:


> the only weather i trust is my weather rock...
> if i can't see it, it has snowed
> if it is wet its raining
> ect ect.....


hahahaahah yup... most of us boys go my the septic tank lid, it tells the story on whats going on


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;693482 said:


> How's your driveway black and the road is snow covered and not just a dusting?


Maybe he blew the snow from the driveway onto the road


----------



## sonicblue2003

They have a small amount stated for us in the south...3-8 cm. Plus wind and drifting. Could be interesting.


----------



## 24/7

sonicblue2003;694831 said:


> They have a small amount stated for us in the south...3-8 cm. Plus wind and drifting. Could be interesting.


EC got Windsor down for 2 to 4 
Accuweather got you down for 3 to 8 cm

London EC got us for 5 to 10 tonight plus 5 cm tomorrow.
Accu got us in for 5 to 10 cm tonight abd 3 to 8 tomorrow night

time will tell but I think we be out tonight here for sure.wesport


----------



## ff1221

Pretty quiet up here. according to TWN total accumulation for the next week in the Kincardine area probably won't exceed 10cm. I hope the weather is good on the 6th, i'd like to make it down to the Landscape Ontario Congress, but that's a week away, who knows what will happen by then. 'm with Deckboys on the accurate forecast, best way to tell.


----------



## musclecarboy

Barely a trace in the city, going back out in a couple hours to check on it because radar says there could be snow squalls. About 1-2cm in Richmond Hill, nothing a little salt can't take care of.

Chris, I love the 7500 GMC and the stainless salter


----------



## karol

cet;694230 said:


> Thank-You, and the same to you.


Same to you buddy. Happy New Year and a late merry christmas.Have one for me.....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That came from nowhere....


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;694885 said:


> That came from nowhere....


How much did you get near your place? Brimwood had a slight dusting along the sides of the walks but 80% was clean and dry at 6:00. I'm going to head down after rush hour to touch up any spots that accumulated.


----------



## martyman

So far I've only got an inch of snow at 9am...


----------



## itssnowtime

Who's got he crystal ball for the weekend? TWN went from saying 25cm to 1cm and now they are saying maybe 10 cm. I guess time will tell


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Its snowing sideways up here.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;693591 said:


> Cuz I get around, know alot of people in the biz, and my eyes are always open.


I like to keep up to date also. I think because your so spread out, you get to see alot of country when your out driving around.


----------



## Daner

itssnowtime;694946 said:


> Who's got he crystal ball for the weekend? TWN went from saying 25cm to 1cm and now they are saying maybe 10 cm. I guess time will tell


Cant say for the week end...But It looks to me 5-10 on the way tonight


----------



## RenegadeX

Well, there was 4cm of wet stuff on the ground this morning, so I gave my Toro 221R its 11th proper use of the winter. Yesterday was its 1-year anniversary.. it was delivered Dec 29th last year. Now last year I *didn't* keep a log of each use (like I am this year on the backside of a snow-depth stick I made) but I do know that I'd posted elsewhere last spring that I'd used it about a dozen times between the end of December and mid-March. So, 11 times in 2 months this year vs 12 times in 3-½ months last winter.... by my estimation we're on track for more snowfalls than last year! (that's more frequent snowfalls but less avg depth)


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

FROM BRETT ANDERSON

Here is my snowfall prediction for Ontario with this storm Tuesday night (tonight) into early Wednesday morning. This does not include lake-effect snowfall accumulations on the back side of the storm coming off of Lake Huron from north to south on Wednesday. This storm will be all snow for the entire region. There will be significant blowing and drifting of snow across this region on Wednesday in the wake of the storm as temperatures drop during the day.

Key: 
Gold: 2-8 cm
Green: 8-15 cm with local amounts up to 20 cm from Hamilton to St. Catharines, including the Niagara region.


----------



## Daner

Hey the good thing Is It will be the Fluffy stuff...and hopfully short lived...I got some partying to do


----------



## CGM Inc.

All I can see for Mississauga is up to 6 cm, time will tell!
Hope it will be just a quik salting job without plowing....


----------



## DeVries

Looking at the radar it looks like the system is going a little south of us.

A bit of salting would be ok, not really in the mode to push snow. I got one lead hand in the hospital with his wife havin their first baby. Hope it comes soon if we need to plow I would love to have him back.


----------



## samjr

*Halifax Metro and Halifax County West, Nova Scotia*

SNOWFALL POSSIBLY EXCEEDING 15 CENTIMETRES AND STRONG WINDS WILL DEVELOP WEDNESDAY NIGHT INTO NEW YEARS DAY. THIS IS AN ALERT TO THE POTENTIAL DEVELOPMENT OF DANGEROUS WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS IN THESE REGIONS. MONITOR WEATHER CONDITIONS..LISTEN FOR UPDATED STATEMENTS.tymusic


----------



## musclecarboy

I checked radar, main band of precip looks to be in Daner's area and less than 50 km wide. Hopefully it gets in and finishes its business in a couple hours to make it an easy run.


----------



## 24/7

musclecarboy;695442 said:


> I checked radar, main band of precip looks to be in Daner's area and less than 50 km wide. Hopefully it gets in and finishes its business in a couple hours to make it an easy run.


clipper not here yet 
more to come in a few hours guys .

should see 4 to 6 inches through most of SW ont. a bit more near Hamilton.

Off to catch afew winks now


----------



## Daner

Shes coming down pretty good here now...ans Its accumulating...How much we will get??? we will know by 6 am...I also see that Its going to be a cold one tomorrow


----------



## Daner

I think there going to be more than just a salting...Get ready for the wind again...Its right behind It

Should be a easy push


----------



## 24/7

London still no snow but radar shows it right about any minute now . 
Winds will shift once done in AM to NW and give some squalls.
I hope to see 4 to 10 " yes inches by the time it all said and done.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Well just fired up the truck and it appears there is a good solid 4" on the ground and the radar shows the band almost finishing up. Lets hope thats the case. Shoould be an easy one.

Cheers


----------



## DeVries

Just called the crews in. We also got about 4" but seems the wind is starting to blow. Last push for this year should be an easy one.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Just heading out now a good 4" on Stoney Creek Mountain,Got a Bobcat S130 Ripped off today fill ya in when i get back later today.


----------



## CGM Inc.

We started plowing at 1.00
Guess it wasn't meant to be!


----------



## ff1221

Looks like a good 4" here, heading out shortly, might even be done in good time if all goes well, knock on wood.


----------



## itssnowtime

Looks like it's game time here also have fun boys


----------



## Daner

good 4" here as well...wind will be coming...were gone......


----------



## willyswagon

Well it's looking like we'll finally get a white covering again soon. 15-20 coming for PEI tonight and tomorrow. Unfortunatly it is coming with 100km winds. As usual most of it will be blown into drifts, or just plain blown off the Island.


----------



## Bajak

Lucked out in Port Elgin, only shoveled an inch off the walks. This is a welcome break for me. HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone! I'm DD this evening. Play Safe.


----------



## Neige

I know I have not been on here much the last 3 weeks, just a little busy. Want to take this time to wish all a wonderful new year. Good health to you and your family's, and an abundance of what ever makes you happy.


----------



## ff1221

Nice easy cleanup this morning, hopefully it's quiet for everyone tonight. I'll echo the sentiments of the two before me and everyone have a happy and prosperous new year.payup


----------



## Daner

*Theres the wind*

Yeee haaaah...Its Party time...I'm all done

Happy New Years All


----------



## musclecarboy

Just woke up about 10 mins ago. Finished everything at about 7:15, way behind schedule because I lost a belt in my blower that engages the auger so about 2/3 of my stuff was hand shoveled. At least I don't have to hit the gym for a month. Happy New Year to all!


----------



## dellwas

Well, we have a blizzard warning for all of Nova Scotia tonite and tommorrow. Looks like 25 or so CM with winds....


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;696041 said:


> We started plowing at 1.00
> Guess it wasn't meant to be!


Come on, that was a nice plow!


----------



## Oasis

Ya it wasnt bad, we got about 2 inches here so it was pretty quick. Happy new years everyone.


----------



## JD Dave

The guys that do Cloverdale Mall decided this was a salt only event. LOL what a freaking mess that was at lunch time.


----------



## tls22

JD Dave;696480 said:


> The guys that do Cloverdale Mall decided this was a salt only event. LOL what a freaking mess that was at lunch time.


They all cant be as smart as you dave! Quick back to america!ussmileyflag


----------



## JD Dave

tls22;696498 said:


> They all cant be as smart as you dave! Quick back to america!ussmileyflag


Why not start an American weather thread. LOL


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;696319 said:


> Just woke up about 10 mins ago. Finished everything at about 7:15, way behind schedule because I lost a belt in my blower that engages the auger so about 2/3 of my stuff was hand shoveled. At least I don't have to hit the gym for a month. Happy New Year to all!


If you want a work out I'll send you with Ron one night. LOL

Some nights he hand shovel's everything. Not too sure why, I just leave before I go nuts. There are 4 blowers and a tractor with a blower in the shop.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;696542 said:


> If you want a work out I'll send you with Ron one night. LOL
> 
> Some nights he hand shovel's everything. Not too sure why, I just leave before I go nuts. There are 4 blowers and a tractor with a blower in the shop.


So I guess you don't want to make Ron mad at you? He sounds like he's in pretty good shape.


----------



## samjr

*BLIZZARD WARNING: Halifax*

BLIZZARD CONDITIONS EXPECTED FOR LATE THIS EVENING AND NEW YEARS DAY. THIS IS A WARNING THAT BLIZZARD CONDITIONS WITH NEAR-ZERO VISIBILITIES ARE EXPECTED IN THESE REGIONS. MONITOR WEATHER tymusic

SNOW WILL DEVELOP AHEAD OF THIS SYSTEM OVER SOUTHWESTERN NOVA SCOTIA LATE THIS AFTERNOON AND SPREAD TO THE REST OF MAINLAND NOVA SCOTIA DURING THE EVENING..SNOWFALL AMOUNTS OF ABOUT 15 CENTIMETRES ARE EXPECTED OVER WESTERN NOVA SCOTIA AND 25 TO 35 CENTIMETRES OVER EASTERN MAINLAND WITH 35 TO 45 CENTIMETRES EXPECTED OVER CAPE BRETON. STRONG NORTHEASTERLY WINDS WILL DEVELOP AS THE LOW APPROACHES THEN SHIFT TO NORTHERLY WINDS WITH GUSTS UP TO 90 OR 100 KM/H OVER EXPOSED LOCATIONS. THE COMBINATION OF SNOW AND HIGH WINDS WILL GIVE WIDE SPREAD WHITE OUT CONDITIONS ESPECIALLY OVER NORTHERN NOVA SCOTIA AND NORTHERN CAPE BRETON. CONDITIONS WILL LIKELY IMPROVE OVER SOUTHWESTERN NOVA SCOTIA THURSDAY MORNING BUT BLIZZARD CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED TO PERSIST THROUGH THE DAY ON THURSDAY OVER NORTHEASTERN SECTIONS.tymusic


----------



## willyswagon

Bring it on!!! 
Moonshine for New Years Eve... 
Snow for New Years Day!!! 
It dosen't get any better


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;696480 said:


> The guys that do Cloverdale Mall decided this was a salt only event. LOL what a freaking mess that was at lunch time.


Those guys are a class act. I drove by one of the properties I lost this year to realize they lowered their standards too. Fluck em.

Have a safe, prosperous, and healthy 2009 everyone!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Happy newyear all, hope everyone has a good one.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;696672 said:


> Those guys are a class act. I drove by one of the properties I lost this year to realize they lowered their standards too. Fluck em.
> 
> Have a safe, prosperous, and healthy 2009 everyone!


 Yes Happy New Year too everyone also! Off to a party with the kids, oh what a fun life I lead.


----------



## Ducke

*Live from the Duck Pond*

Well 2008 is slowly coming to an end and the snow has started to fall.
its now 10:30pm and I would say we have 2-3 inches down and visibility is about 
1 Km and the wind is only just starting to pick up.
I will pop back into the room around Midnight.
*HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE*

well got to get back to the Party.


----------



## mrmagnum

Happy New Year to All!


----------



## Ducke

*Live from The Duck Pond*

Well it official its 2009.xysport
I was just outside we now have about 6-8 inches and the wind is a blowing.
I got ta get to bed going to have lots to do later.
Enjoy BUT be safe out there.


----------



## Triple L

Decided that its pretty chilly out there, spent 15 min looking for the darn block heater on my Duramax.... lol first time that i'll ever plug it in! I know it would start no problem but that oil would like gelly....

My buddys pissed, got his sick seirra denali with his yami stolen yesterday! Not too good of a new year for him.............

Happy new year everyone, Wish you all the best!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Happy Newyear everyone! What a great storm! Got my revo back and it seems even tho it still draws a ton of power the new alt can keep up! Still blew an Oring on one of the port plugs, which had to get repaired and blew a hose, but I still had a good time. I ment to get a pic, but at one point the entire front of the truck/plow was blue, went through almost 10 liters of fluid lol. I have to say, once we get this plow up and running, it will be insane!!!!! Also decided to Linex the bottom 8 inchs of my truck to hide the ballard smash and nicks/scrapes I have encountered, has anyone else done this?

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## cet

Well 9 weeks of Winter are over and 15 weeks until the end of contracts. Who's counting, 

Pretty damn cold here but I'm glad I'm not in Novia Scotia.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Well that was a good little blast we got the other day rapped it up last night at 7 got home a collapsed in bed missed new years,christ missed new years and christmas eve this year in bed hmmmm, anyways talking about getting ripped off i got ripped off for Bobcat S130 the other day noticed it missing when i went down for a check on the equipment that was about at 11am,well unfornunately for the POS that took it, i got it BOOMED caught him in it redhanded behind the Centre Mall in Hamilton by the time i go their their was six cops thier and had him in the crusier. He told Them he worked for me lolol Never seen him before. So paying the cake to Boom it paid off i was ripped off in March for a 553 and im not going to let it happed again, or i will do my best to try to stop it as far as the Denali you know where it is its out the reserve my buddy had his denali ripped off last week thats where they found whats left of it. The reserve is a bunch of BS cops know wheres its going ,time for the government to do something about it like build a wall around it with a border like entry lol that would be good.


----------



## Triple L

First and last fleet pic of the year yesterday lol...
I REV it up! hahaha, pretty good pic of the rev compared to the others
Not bad for being only 20

Heather Lawn - You seem pretty good at identifing where pics have been taken....Can you guess where this photo was taken?


----------



## Ducke

*Live from the Duck Pond*

Well just got in from the storm.
Got about a foot down and more is still coming.
Hard driving can only see a few feet in font of truck.
Forgot my camera first trip out but will take it next trip.


----------



## dellwas

Not letting up here in Chester Grant at all. Plowed out our dirt road, and one residential. I'll do the rest later, everyone is content to stay at home till it lets up!



Ducke;697230 said:


> Well just got in from the storm.
> Got about a foot down and more is still coming.
> Hard driving can only see a few feet in font of truck.
> Forgot my camera first trip out but will take it next trip.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;696542 said:


> If you want a work out I'll send you with Ron one night. LOL
> 
> Some nights he hand shovel's everything. Not too sure why, I just leave before I go nuts. There are 4 blowers and a tractor with a blower in the shop.


Its pretty fast to do by hand... until you feel like your arms fell off LOL

That mini Deere is pretty nice, not even a scratch yet! If you had any sort of mall or plaza that thing would be great if it was all wide walks. I'm trying to think of a quicker way to do Jon's stuff but 75% of the paths are only 36" wide so a wide frame blower or tractor wouldn't work out.


----------



## cet

With some sidewalks there are no quick ways to get them done. Snowblowers and shovel's are the only way.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;697228 said:


> First and last fleet pic of the year yesterday lol...
> I REV it up! hahaha, pretty good pic of the rev compared to the others
> Not bad for being only 20
> 
> Heather Lawn - You seem pretty good at identifing where pics have been taken....Can you guess where this photo was taken?


I'm going for . . drum roll. . . CFS @ 360 Trilliumwesport


----------



## willyswagon

dellwas;697249 said:


> Not letting up here in Chester Grant at all. Plowed out our dirt road, and one residential. I'll do the rest later, everyone is content to stay at home till it lets up!


It's hammering us over here. 40-50 cm down with apossibility of another 10-20 by tomorrow afternoon. The winds are @80-100km/h.Forecasting Storm surge and shoreline damage through the night. Can it not snow without wind around here??


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth

*Snow from hell*

This winter is kicking my A$$. It has snowed 23 times in December. Mostly just skiffs, but I'm scared our labor has cost me almost our entire fixed monthly billings to keep running. Night and day difference from last year. I hope January brings a very small number of 6"+ storms so the hourly rate equipment can compensate. If only my office girl hasn't been on vacation so she could invoice those houry accounts to let me know where we stand!!!


----------



## A Man

Triple L;697228 said:


> First and last fleet pic of the year yesterday lol...
> I REV it up! hahaha, pretty good pic of the rev compared to the others
> Not bad for being only 20
> 
> Heather Lawn - You seem pretty good at identifing where pics have been taken....Can you guess where this photo was taken?


Nope, that's the tim horton's parking lot across the street from kitchener frame. Nice looking fleet, didn't realize you were only 20, how long you been doing this full time?


----------



## heather lawn spray

A Man;697549 said:


> Nope, that's the tim horton's parking lot across the street from kitchener frame. Nice looking fleet, didn't realize you were only 20, how long you been doing this full time?


I'd actually written down Homer-Watson, but changed my mind.Oh well same part of the country side. HEY what's a plow truck doing in at a Timmy's?tymusic

It's not Lear Seating, or what ever they call this week, is it?

Chad get in here and settle this!!


----------



## Triple L

haha I tought you were the man Ross.....
But Adams got it right... Timmys on Bleams, well actually the trucks were in the Beer Store parking lot... I wonder what they were doing there 

Hay Adam whats your phone #, Give me a call or send me your #... Im wondering about your tele or loader what shes going for... and to awnser your question, been going at'er full time since grade 12.... 4 years officially in business


----------



## Triple L

Triple L;697228 said:


> First and last fleet pic of the year yesterday lol...
> I REV it up! hahaha, pretty good pic of the rev compared to the others
> Not bad for being only 20
> 
> Heather Lawn - You seem pretty good at identifing where pics have been taken....Can you guess where this photo was taken?


Where's JD Dave? He hasent commented on my truck yet.......... Still bumperless hahahahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I was waiting for that. MTO probably won't notice as your driving with the plow up.

I was just curious if anyone has received a ticket for the license plates not being seen. 

I just received my first on our ranger, the problem is that there isn't anywhere good to attach it due to the 720lt sitting higher then the light tower.

Salt is always covering our rears during the storms at well...

Love that 407etr during storms now. haha


----------



## Triple L

lol I havent got one yet but almost all my buddys have.... or its a stupid excuse for them to pull you over and get ya for something else... The plates are mounted high on the back of our v-maxx's but they still get slightly covered, I got my plate in the window...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Off to the local cop shop...apparently someone didnt see the chain slung across our shop driveway and drove right through it. They uprooted an 8 inch post when they went through-so it must have hurt. Funny thing is, the front liscence plate fell off, and they left it there. It was definitely a truck cuz the sticker is on it. So unless the truck was stolen, the owners should be easy to find for questioning. Someones definitely got some explaining to do. With the recent string of break ins and equipment thefts, I'm not going to take any chances, and report this to the po-po. I'll have a copper friend of mine run the plates in the moring, so I can pay the owner a visit myself tomorrow.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;697704 said:


> Where's JD Dave? He hasent commented on my truck yet.......... Still bumperless hahahahahahahahhahahaha


I saw the pic, I decided not to post what I was thinking.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;697877 said:


> Off to the local cop shop...apparently someone didnt see the chain slung across our shop driveway and drove right through it. They uprooted an 8 inch post when they went through-so it must have hurt. Funny thing is, the front liscence plate fell off, and they left it there. It was definitely a truck cuz the sticker is on it. So unless the truck was stolen, the owners should be easy to find for questioning. Someones definitely got some explaining to do. With the recent string of break ins and equipment thefts, I'm not going to take any chances, and report this to the po-po. I'll have a copper friend of mine run the plates in the moring, so I can pay the owner a visit myself tomorrow.


I'm sure that left a mark, he probably spilt beer everywhere.


----------



## cet

Someone cut the pad lock on our yard on Christmas day. We haven't found anything missing so not sure what they were up to. Last year we lost a plow.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;697930 said:


> Someone cut the pad lock on our yard on Christmas day. We haven't found anything missing so not sure what they were up to. Last year we lost a plow.


I guess nobody let him in on the little secret

Do I need a key now? I was going to grab salt in the morning.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;697749 said:


> lol I havent got one yet but almost all my buddys have.... or its a stupid excuse for them to pull you over and get ya for something else... The plates are mounted high on the back of our v-maxx's but they still get slightly covered, I got my plate in the window...


For some reason the cops leave us alone. . .

he!! we even have a Bobcat in the trunk of '06 2500HD! with the snowblower on!

They even leave the old '96 alone


----------



## heather lawn spray

In case anybody cares, we are up to 100 cm's so far this year . Usual average is 150 for the whole season


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;698065 said:


> I guess nobody let him in on the little secret
> 
> Do I need a key now? I was going to grab salt in the morning.


We put the same lock back on.


----------



## cet

I think as long as you make an attempt to move your plate they will leave you alone. Mine is tied to the grill. You can't read it driving but I'm not sure they care because they can see it when they are beside me.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hoping not to have to salt tonight. Weather Network is saying something will happen. Radar is showing something... but I don't see it, even though it looks like it is over my head right now.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;698245 said:


> Hoping not to have to salt tonight. Weather Network is saying something will happen. Radar is showing something... but I don't see it, even though it looks like it is over my head right now.


Thats a PITA if we get a dusting. I'll go and check things out regardless...:crying:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

call me if you notice anything then  One of my guys is getting up at 3 to check, but you may notice something in Richmond Hill that he won't see in Pickering. thanks bud.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;698250 said:


> call me if you notice anything then  One of my guys is getting up at 3 to check, but you may notice something in Richmond Hill that he won't see in Pickering. thanks bud.


I'll swing by Brimwood at 3:30-4 and let you know.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Some cops are useless. ..guy takes my report, and says "well son, i'm just getting ready to leave for 4 days off, so if i remember to get to it on Tuesday, I'll let you know if I find anything interesting." 

Looks like I'm calling in a favour and paying someone a visit today.


----------



## sonicblue2003

Nice... IF he remembers to get to it!!! Guess you just gotta do what you gotta do.
That's the problem these days... people know there is no real punishment for their actions anymore.. so they just do what they want..


----------



## DeVries

We just missed this one seemed to go just south of us. Wasn't going to be much anyway.

Looks like sunday will be a freezing rain event for our area. Not looking forward to that. Hopefully it either rains or will be snow.

A buddy of mine gets salt from the docks in Port Colbourne and says that they won't sell him anymore due to a shortage they have. Has anyone else experianced the same problems from their suppliers or is it only because he is buying from a smaller distributer?


----------



## DeVries

JohnnyRoyale;697877 said:


> Off to the local cop shop...apparently someone didnt see the chain slung across our shop driveway and drove right through it. They uprooted an 8 inch post when they went through-so it must have hurt. Funny thing is, the front liscence plate fell off, and they left it there. It was definitely a truck cuz the sticker is on it. So unless the truck was stolen, the owners should be easy to find for questioning. Someones definitely got some explaining to do. With the recent string of break ins and equipment thefts, I'm not going to take any chances, and report this to the po-po. I'll have a copper friend of mine run the plates in the moring, so I can pay the owner a visit myself tomorrow.


Probably sitting at the local reserve in pieces and the remainder burnt. Take a drive to Caledonia you'd be amazed at what sits out there in the fields. They don't even bother going after them.

There's a two tier system in this country when it comes to the law. It's totally not fair.


----------



## itssnowtime

No snow here either, it missed us totally Looks like possible freezing rain on Sunday afternoon with rain snow mix

Snowfall on New Years Eve day was nice to push! no rain to make it heavy and messy! No breakdowns for the first time this year, that's the way it should be. Now if we can just work on the timing of these snowfalls, they all seem to end in the early morning hours and then it's rush,rush,rush

Thank God the forecast changed for this weekend from 25cm to nothing! I'm off to Midland today for my Daughter's hockey tourny, I should be back in time for the freezing rain on Sunday


----------



## Ducke

*Live from the Frozen Duck Pond*

Well got out this morning to do clean up.
Had an electrical fire in my blower so I had to shovel by hand.
But I did remember to take my camera.









.
.
.
.

I'm off for a nap catch ya all later


----------



## 24/7

Looks like Sunday -- ice ,snow rain mix...... BUT Tues/Wed Next week might see a dooozie


----------



## cet

24/7;698944 said:
 

> Looks like Sunday -- ice ,snow rain mix...... BUT Tues/Wed Next week might see a dooozie


They are calling for 3 hours of ice pellets and then 6 hours of snow for us. If I presalt my stuff it will be all snow and if I don't it will be all ice pellets and then try to drive around salting. Just another crap shoot. Snow in October and ice pellets in January.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Well that came out of no where. Just ended up with a heavy dusting of large flakes. Everywhere should be fine, but it is still annoying.


----------



## yearground

Thought I had the weekend off until we got 5" in half an hour in Huntsville. It is what it is...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

ours came in about 10 mins.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;699112 said:


> ours came in about 10 mins.


Maybe even less up here, melted on contact though.


----------



## cet

Is it black in RH?


----------



## cet

yearground;699110 said:


> Thought I had the weekend off until we got 5" in half an hour in Huntsville. It is what it is...


It's a full time job for you boy's up North.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;699130 said:


> Is it black in RH?


Purely... when I did touch ups before coming to the shop this morn there was salt left on the roads.


----------



## dellwas

Hey Ducke,

Looks like we may get another duster midweek if you can believe the long range forecast...



Ducke;698654 said:


> Well got out this morning to do clean up.
> Had an electrical fire in my blower so I had to shovel by hand.
> But I did remember to take my camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> I'm off for a nap catch ya all later


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;699134 said:


> Purely... when I did touch ups before coming to the shop this morn there was salt left on the roads.


I have 2 salt guys. The good one is doing Housing since Christmas, you can sure tell the difference.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;699105 said:


> Well that came out of no where. Just ended up with a heavy dusting of large flakes. Everywhere should be fine, but it is still annoying.


You sound like me but if your stomach isn't hurting you are still young.

My 7 year old had to spell stomach for me, LOL but that is sad. Hopefully he is not in this business.


----------



## RAZOR

cet;697930 said:


> Someone cut the pad lock on our yard on Christmas day. We haven't found anything missing so not sure what they were up to. Last year we lost a plow.


 Don't worry I was just trying out my new bolt cutters that Santa left under the Chrismas tree for me. lol


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;699143 said:


> I have 2 salt guys. The good one is doing Housing since Christmas, you can sure tell the difference.


He had the 7500 last time right?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

cet;699147 said:


> You sound like me but if your stomach isn't hurting you are still young.
> 
> My 7 year old had to spell stomach for me, LOL but that is sad. Hopefully he is not in this business.


I have to wash the vomit off the side of the truck from last event.... my stomach always acts up during storms so I drink and eat little now.


----------



## cet

He did have the 7500. Now that he has driven it, it might be all he takes. The things turns on a time and carries quite a load. It has been out 3 times this year and 2 of those I lent it to the guy I bought it from.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;699219 said:


> He did have the 7500. Now that he has driven it, it might be all he takes. The things turns on a time and carries quite a load. It has been out 3 times this year and 2 of those I lent it to the guy I bought it from.


Its a sweet truck. A 12' dump with underbody tool boxes would be great for landscaping.

Did you make it to RH today?


----------



## coyote_nb

and we are still wait for snow


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;699195 said:


> I have to wash the vomit off the side of the truck from last event.... my stomach always acts up during storms so I drink and eat little now.


In my truck I have breakfast bars, water, green tea water, Ibproffin(sp) and tums. By the end of the night I might have had an equal amount of each. I am actually better on the nights where I know we are going. It is this sit on the fence crap and decide to plow 3 to 4 cm when my contract starts at 5 cm that drives me nuts. Looks like we are salting again tonight. Catholic with Pickle Mix and Housing with pure. More BS. I have accounts right beside each other and I sending 2 trucks.


----------



## cet

coyote_nb;699224 said:


> and we are still wait for snow


Maybe I should move there. Can you get me a green card?


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;699222 said:


> Its a sweet truck. A 12' dump with underbody tool boxes would be great for landscaping.
> 
> Did you make it to RH today?


Your salt boxes are full.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;699195 said:


> I have to wash the vomit off the side of the truck from last event.... my stomach always acts up during storms so I drink and eat little now.


I cant go out without having breakfest first... Or i'll be sicker then a dog...If I Demolish a few bowls of cereal first, im rockin!

You boys should see the project I worked on all day.... Custom Triple L / Arctic Collaboration Mega blade... hahahaha, you'll see what I mean tomarrow


----------



## cet

Triple L;699240 said:


> I cant go out without having breakfest first... Or i'll be sicker then a dog...If I Demolish a few bowls of cereal first, im rockin!
> 
> You boys should see the project I worked on all day.... Custom Triple L / Arctic Collaboration Mega blade... hahahaha, you'll see what I mean tomarrow


Hurry up and post the pics.

I put Western wings on my 8'6" Arctic Poly last year.


----------



## coyote_nb

cet;699227 said:


> Maybe I should move there. Can you get me a green card?


a green card for CANADA ??????

i think i must move for snow to NS or PEI

but oki my job is on a 18 Wheeler and we use the plow only for our driveway.

the most time my wife must do this job.

have a nice 2009

Fred


----------



## CGM Inc.

Well, all the trucks are back up and running ready to move some snow!
But I rather just see a couple cm's and do a salt run.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Sorry if I have missed any updates. Are you and Jeff going to get by with the mega rev?

Anyone going to the landscape show? I always go, but I don't come away knowing much more these days, and that isn't because I know alot.


----------



## cet

coyote_nb;699259 said:


> a green card for CANADA ??????
> 
> i think i must move for snow to NS or PEI
> 
> but oki my job is on a 18 Wheeler and we use the plow only for our driveway.
> 
> the most time my wife must do this job.
> 
> have a nice 2009
> 
> Fred


Your location says, NB CA. I thought you were in California. Are you in New Bruswick?

OK, New Brunswick, Canada. I'll be OK LOL


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;699272 said:


> Sorry if I have missed any updates. Are you and Jeff going to get by with the mega rev?
> 
> Anyone going to the landscape show? I always go, but I don't come away knowing much more these days, and that isn't because I know alot.


I might go on Tuesday.


----------



## Triple L

I'll be there on monday, anyone else going on monday???


----------



## cet

Triple L;699286 said:


> I'll be there on monday, anyone else going on monday???


Doesn't it start on Tuesday?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yep, till Thursday


----------



## coyote_nb

cet;699281 said:


> Your location says, NB CA. I thought you were in California. Are you in New Bruswick?
> 
> OK, New Brunswick, Canada. I'll be OK LOL


oki that's a Canadian fred but oki I will put the town in my profil 

:redbounce
Fred


----------



## cet

My Son is posted at Gagetown just outside Fredericton. I was there this summer. Didn't you just get a large snow storm?


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;699195 said:


> I have to wash the vomit off the side of the truck from last event.... my stomach always acts up during storms so I drink and eat little now.


Are you sure your not pregnant! LOL


----------



## coyote_nb

cet;699321 said:


> My Son is posted at Gagetown just outside Fredericton. I was there this summer. Didn't you just get a large snow storm?


no i live 100km north from Fredericton (close to Woodstock NB)

we have only strong wind up to 60 - 80km/h and -20C feels like -40C in the wind 
NO snow at the time,

I must rebuild my server at the weekend an then is my webcam under a new address back.

tymusic


----------



## cet

JD Dave;699330 said:


> Are you sure your not pregnant! LOL


And this is coming from an EXPERT in reproduction.


----------



## jefferson

JD Dave;699330 said:


> Are you sure your not pregnant! LOL


Hi dave,i noticed you are a SIMA member,i was wondering if being a member has helped your business,and if so how?

Its okay i just clicked on your link to sima and now i know


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha. My partner's wife is about to drop their first son, but nope, my fiancee and I are going to take things slow and stick with her being the one that gets pregnant.

I have already lost 14 pounds this winter and it is only from lack of eating, not exercise.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;699447 said:


> haha. My partner's wife is about to drop their first son, but nope, my fiancee and I are going to take things slow and stick with her being the one that gets pregnant.
> 
> I have already lost 14 pounds this winter and it is only from lack of eating, not exercise.


We need to have a few more get togethers,


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yep, and closer to home. Burlington is a nice place... but something off the 401 would be nicer.


----------



## Ducke

dellwas;699140 said:


> Hey Ducke,
> 
> Looks like we may get another duster midweek if you can believe the long range forecast...


I thought we were suppose to get 8 cm tonight ?
Oh well don't really matter when it comes.
I need some more work so that can get a new snow thrower.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;699467 said:


> yep, and closer to home. Burlington is a nice place... but something off the 401 would be nicer.


Boston Pizza at Miss Rd and the 401? closer for everyone or we could have one up Chris's way.


----------



## DeVries

How about lunch at Congress on the Tuesday?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Not a bad idea, but how many people are going to the show?


----------



## JD Dave

I could be talked into it.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;699282 said:


> I might go on Tuesday.


I'm going wed


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;699476 said:


> Boston Pizza at Miss Rd and the 401? closer for everyone .*or we could have one up Chris's way*


I can't complain about that. I'd be in for sure.


----------



## cet

I don't think there are too many people up my way that would show up. I am good for something off the 401. 

Lunch on Tuesday would work for me. Unless the weather changes I am going.


----------



## ff1221

The wife and I are heading to Congress Tuesday, assuming the weather stays good, and we can make arrangements for the kids. Gotta get a good nights sleep, it's six hours round trip.


----------



## DeVries

I'm there Tuesday. If everyone else is game lets find a spot to meet.


----------



## Triple L

Here is yesterday's project, found these kicking around the shop and decided to put them to good use... A few hole saws, and wack of cutting oil and a bit of grinding later and all the suddon a 8' arctic is turned into a custom 
9.5' ""TRIPLE "L" MONSTERBLADE"" lol... I was suprised how good these wings worked and how it turned out flawless...

btw thanks guys, I thought the LO show was on monday and would have gone down monday lol... For the past few years its always started on monday.. but i'll be there fursure tuesday and might be down for lunch


----------



## JD Dave

The new Mega Arctic looks really good, like it was made for it, hopefully the A frame can handle the extra abuse.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;699225 said:


> Catholic with Pickle Mix and Housing with pure. .


Do you work for the York Catholic School Board? We do 13 schools for Peel Public-wish I had 130 more. Was a bit reluctant in taking it on, but turned out to be sweet so far.


----------



## martyman

I'm having my cup of tea, getting ready to go out and replace my worn Ball Joints on my Jeep...I really hope it doesn't snow for at least a few weeks.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;699286 said:


> I'll be there on monday, anyone else going on monday???


Starts tuesday and I will be there with 3 or 4 of my friends! I will be looking around the show and then at either the GC duke booth or the Landscape Ontario chaper booth. Come find me or give me a ring and we can meet up for lunch, whoever would like to. Its supposed to snow wednesday so Tuesday may be our only chance!



Pristine PM ltd;699272 said:


> Sorry if I have missed any updates. Are you and Jeff going to get by with the mega rev?
> Anyone going to the landscape show? I always go, but I don't come away knowing much more these days, and that isn't because I know alot.


Mega is working OK for now, I dont think they are totally fixed but this should hold out for the time being, The plows are incredible, real snow movers, ill try and get some videos next storm.

Big snow next week!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeVries

How about Tuesday at Tuckers market place. I think it's just down the road from the congress center towards the airport.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

That sounds like a good idea, I dont have the internet at home, maybe you can start u a quick thread in the networking forum? Im sure ITs Snow Time may be interested in attending if hes going tuesday. All of our attendances would be weather permitting of course though.


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;700369 said:


> That sounds like a good idea, I dont have the internet at home, maybe you can start u a quick thread in the networking forum? Im sure ITs Snow Time may be interested in attending if hes going tuesday. All of our attendances would be weather permitting of course though.


Hey Jeff what about those free passes you were talking about.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I dont have any extras left and apparently you have to register before like december 10th anyways lol I need to read the fine print next time lol.


----------



## Triple L

Count me in! lol i've gotten burnt by the fine print a few times..... Like this show, Preregister by so and so date and save $5... all good and dandy, been waiting for my passes to come in the mail, today I read the fine print, your passes will be available for pick up... wtf, that line is always the longest on the first day, I would have been better off going in the un pre registered line and paying my $5 instead of waiting in the pre registered line all morning.... o well, you can never win


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;700428 said:


> I dont have any extras left and apparently you have to register before like december 10th anyways lol I need to read the fine print next time lol.


Well it was worth a try.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am just going to go by a dealer on monday and grab some passes.


----------



## cet

So tomorrow looks like complete BS now. 6 hours of freezing rain with no snow to follow.

Hopefully there are no warnings and the amounts stay low. I have salt sitting in my zero tollerance accounts so more salting should take care of it.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;700604 said:


> So tomorrow looks like complete BS now. 6 hours of freezing rain with no snow to follow.
> 
> Hooefully there are no warnings and the amounts stay low. I have salt sitting in my zero tollerance accounts so more salting should take care of it.


Who doesn't like freezing rain. LOL If we get 6 hours of freezing rain across SO, salt will be in short supply for sure. Let the games begin.


----------



## DeVries

JD Dave;700615 said:


> Who doesn't like freezing rain. LOL If we get 6 hours of freezing rain across SO, salt will be in short supply for sure. Let the games begin.


I hate the salt shortage game and all the BS that goes with it. I've only got so much room to store the crap.

I'm gonna keep the fingers crossed that it will be one or two above not any colder. We might even pre salt just to make sure it doesn't get ahead of us.


----------



## Triple L

do you guys really find that pre salting does anything.... Ive tried it and found its just a total waste of salt, it dosnet prevent the snow from bonding to the pavement or melt much as it falls... On a ice storm i could see it helping but not for snow....


----------



## DeVries

Your right. It has worked better for me to help prevent the ice from bonding to the asphalt or concrete. As for snow I find it only works early or late in the season when the UV helps it along.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;700728 said:


> do you guys really find that pre salting does anything.... Ive tried it and found its just a total waste of salt, it dosnet prevent the snow from bonding to the pavement or melt much as it falls... On a ice storm i could see it helping but not for snow....


Anti-icing is the proper terminology and yes it works. We've been doing it since 99 for basically every storm that we know for sure is coming. Works well when you know snow is coming say at 9am, you can salt all the parking lines and places you can't get when cars are there. It also buys us time at our 24/7 places because as soon as it starts snowing we have safe conditions untill we arrive on site.


----------



## heather lawn spray

We've been pre-salting for over 5 years now for events like this, mostly ice little snow. It covers about 85% of the troubles. we're heading out around 02:00h to lay down our patterns and get the H out of the way for the afternoon and evening. After the rain is done and the city clears the roads, we head back out and touch up the glassy spots.We like to be able to sit at home under the covers and watch the rain freeze to everybody elses sites but our's


----------



## DeVries

Are you guy's using treated salt?


----------



## cet

Were using treated salt only on the sidewalks. My guy salted so heavy last night that we still have salt sitting on some of our lots. I will decide tomorrow whether we will pre salt or not but right now I am guessing yes. We are not allowed to pre treat our schools. They say it might not come so they don't want to pay for it. I also have schools that we don't plow until 2" in one snowfall so right now they are white and that will be a bonus when we push them.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;700779 said:


> Were using treated salt only on the sidewalks. My guy salted so heavy last night that we still have salt sitting on some of our lots. I will decide tomorrow whether we will pre salt or not but right now I am guessing yes. We are not allowed to pre treat our schools. They say it might not come so they don't want to pay for it. I also have schools that we don't plow until 2" in one snowfall so right now they are white and that will be a bonus when we push them.


I just did a full salting at housing. Some of the edges were getting crappy from the wind this morn so I thought I'd clear it up. Hopefully it isn't too bad tomorrow


----------



## heather lawn spray

Nope

Dug out of Goderich
put on a truck
and dropped in my driveway

(After sufficient time in a ginormous pile in Goderich)


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am going to pre-salt tomorrow because I think it will take care of more of the issues, we never presalt though to be honest, this just looks like a time that will make sense to.


----------



## ff1221

Hopefully you won't run into a salt shortage, when we were down to Goderich last weekend there were 3 Lakers sitting in Port, and one was just heading out, right before round 2 of the high winds (wouldn't want to have been on that ship that night) and the tractor trailers were lined up at the port, so there seems to be lots of salt available at the mine.


----------



## sonicblue2003

It has just started raining here but its not freezing anywhere... Even though the temp is 29.4...


----------



## cet

sonicblue2003;701288 said:


> It has just started raining here but its not freezing anywhere... Even though the temp is 29.4...


That is great news.


----------



## higgs2ca

You guy's here in Windsor can thank me for the rain not freezing....LOL I went out early in the AM and pre-treated


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;701256 said:


> Hopefully you won't run into a salt shortage, when we were down to Goderich last weekend there were 3 Lakers sitting in Port, and one was just heading out, right before round 2 of the high winds (wouldn't want to have been on that ship that night) and the tractor trailers were lined up at the port, so there seems to be lots of salt available at the mine.


If you can buy from Sifto that's great, my accounts are with Cargill and Canadian. Also alot of the salt you see is spoken for, not for for sale. Government agencies get first kick at the can and when they run low, small contractors get cut off.


----------



## heather lawn spray

JD Dave;701328 said:


> If you can buy from Sifto that's great, my accounts are with Cargill and Canadian. Also alot of the salt you see is spoken for, not for for sale. Government agencies get first kick at the can and when they run low, small contractors get cut off.


been there, done that, rationed the salt. . .


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

downgraded wednesday a bit.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Pristine PM ltd;701380 said:


> downgraded wednesday a bit.


noticed that


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Light overcast here in Hamilton still -6c a bit of blue sky to the north


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;701309 said:


> That is great news.


LOL. its less than 1mm so I don't think it'll be tooooo bad.


----------



## cet

They just changed it on EC. It is less now. I am salting Housing in a couple of hours. Just can't play the waiting game. Too many elderly people to worry about.

How do the sidewalks look? Are they salt covered?


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;701482 said:


> They just changed it on EC. It is less now. I am salting Housing in a couple of hours. Just can't play the waiting game. Too many elderly people to worry about.
> 
> How do the sidewalks look? Are they salt covered?


I'm at dunlop now on the blackberry and they're all covered. I'll keep on top of it if they need more. 
Truck says -4C outside.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;701380 said:


> downgraded wednesday a bit.


I saw that.:crying:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

So, tuesday at 1pm at Mother Tuckers? Unless there is snow.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;701498 said:


> I saw that.:crying:


They just down graded the freezing rain. I hope your not upset about that. I hate that stuff. Too many opurtunities for a BS claim.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;701507 said:


> So, tuesday at 1pm at Mother Tuckers? Unless there is snow.


Are you going to the show right at opening?


----------



## creativedesigns

Is anyone going to the Toronto congress expo Jan 6 to 8th? It features everything in the snow/green trade. xysport 

Sounds like CET is happy with the freezing rain downgrade! lol :waving:


----------



## cet

creativedesigns;701521 said:


> Is anyone going to the Toronto congress expo Jan 6 to 8th? It features everything in the snow/green trade. xysport
> 
> Sounds like CET is happy with the freezing rain downgrade! lol :waving:


We have been talking about Tuesday. There are some post farther back.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Look in the networking forum for lunch on tuesday.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;701509 said:


> They just down graded the freezing rain. I hope your not upset about that. I hate that stuff. Too many opurtunities for a BS claim.


Not a big fan of freezing rain but it does seem to excite me for some reason. Don't like the liability part of it though. I try not to get too worried about what comes and just deal with it, I have enough grey hair for my age.


----------



## Triple L

just got back from presalting, suprised how many guys havent done anything....

I dont know, but i think Plowsite is starting to go to the craps just like Lawnsite... absolutly hate that site now... Just seen a thread, buddy posted pictures of his 2 garbage crap shovells and a picture of 2 bags of ice melter... is this guy serious.. what a  How inspiring or informational is that???


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;701720 said:


> just got back from presalting, suprised how many guys havent done anything....
> 
> I dont know, but i think Plowsite is starting to go to the craps just like Lawnsite... absolutly hate that site now... Just seen a thread, buddy posted pictures of his 2 garbage crap shovells and a picture of 2 bags of ice melter... is this guy serious.. what a  How inspiring or informational is that???


I saw that but didn't have the heart to say anything.


----------



## cet

Is most of this going to miss us now? We have presalted our zero tolerance stuff also.
Better safe then sorry.

That's OK if it wants to slide by, we will be busy enough this week.


----------



## DeVries

For my side of the lake I think we will go scott free. You guy's in the T.O are might get a bit but I don't think it's gonna be much.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Kitchener's done 

10 minutes of spotty rain

not enough to make a complete sheet surface, just frozen rain drop marks


----------



## cet

We got it pretty hard for 30 minutes. My front walk is slippery. It was more freezing ice pellets then freezing rain. There is still some grit to it.

Now I'm glad I pre salted.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Ya seems like we slipped right through, will check a few sites bit looks like its not that slippery out. New motor on the revo and invoice day tomorow!


----------



## Triple L

Yikes, and now I got all this salt laying out there.... gonna be some :realmad: tomarrow

Invoicing right now... man this has got to be the worst job ever... hate doing it, I only like seeing the bottom number on the sales report


----------



## Daner

No Freezing Rain here...I cant see anything headed this way on the radar

Here's my new truckpayupwesport


----------



## CGM Inc.

Daner;701900 said:


> No Freezing Rain here...I cant see anything headed this way on the radar
> 
> Here's my new truckpayupwesport


Nice! Where is the plow...:salute:


----------



## heather lawn spray

purty little thing

but don't hide it beside a snowpile


----------



## Daner

I'm not sure of what plow to put On this truck


----------



## Triple L

what did you opt out getting.. dmax or 6 Liter??? 
what a beaut! is she Canadian or of an American decent?


----------



## Daner

Shes all Canadian... The mill Is a 6.0...seems to be real peppy and not bad on gas....just put 500 k on It this week end


----------



## cet

I like the new truck. I like the colour too. Lots of choices for plows.


----------



## Triple L

as long as its not a snoway


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

A bit off topic but heres a pic of my friends son and his new friend taken at the motorcycle show last night. Think hes gonna have a chub for a while. LOL.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Yum!........


----------



## cet

Triple L;701962 said:


> as long as its not a snoway


Maybe just a couple of shovel's in the back with some bags of ice melt.

Low overhead.


----------



## Daner

Triple L;701962 said:


> as long as its not a snoway


A Boss Or another Western


----------



## Daner

cet;701971 said:


> Maybe just a couple of shovel's in the back with some bags of ice melt.
> 
> Low overhead.


LOL the tailgate salter Is getting rigged on Tues...I don't like the Idea of the control box In the truck...just too new


----------



## heather lawn spray

We put a baby V-Boss on our baby '06 plow truck. It's a sweet little thing. It got BFG All Terrain T/A's. Called the Jack Russell Terrier. Timbrens and you're all set


----------



## Triple L

Ross, that aint no half ton... she can run with the big boys

Daner, when you install your salt shaker, run your wire to the salter thru the drain plug in the floor, a little spray foam and away you go, no holes... thats how i did it on my truck, works great... Gotta say it again what a beautiful truck, my dads dream truck if it had a dmax...


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;701976 said:


> A Boss Or another Western


Nice truck Daner, your going to love the NBS GMC.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;702130 said:


> Ross, that aint no half ton... she can run with the big boys
> 
> Daner, when you install your salt shaker, run your wire to the salter thru the drain plug in the floor, a little spray foam and away you go, no holes... thats how i did it on my truck, works great... Gotta say it again what a beautiful truck, my dads dream truck if it had a dmax...


On the '04 extended cab we just run the wiring out the back window along the box top edge to the salter. Just coil it up and put it inside when not in use. Keeps it out of harm's(salt's) way


----------



## DeVries

Daner

Keep your new trucks virginity, let one of your old trucks do the salting.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Looks like a nice storm brewing over Texas.


----------



## DeVries

Ya not sure if tomorrow is gona work out. We've got 5-10 forecasted. Maybe the guy's will be busy tomorrow and the boss will be at the show. LOL


----------



## Daner

I see that too...They changed It again...5-10 Tuesday And 5-10 Wed....and Its Wide Spread

The pressure has been up and down like crazy....Looks like were back to work real soon


----------



## musclecarboy

DeVries;702703 said:


> Ya not sure if tomorrow is gona work out. We've got 5-10 forecasted. Maybe the guy's will be busy tomorrow and the boss will be at the show. LOL


Is the 5-10 Tues night or wed night? I've seen 0% POP but 2-4 cm for Tues


----------



## Neige

Long Term Forecast Updated: Monday, January 5, 2009, 8:00 EST

Jan. 5 Snow 1-3 cm 
Jan. 6 15-20 cm 
Jan. 7 close to 5 cm
Jan. 8 close to 1 cm 
Jan. 9 5-10 cm
Jan. 10 close to 1 cm 

Well I really wanted to come down this time, looks like that's out the window with this weeks forecast. Maybe next time.


----------



## Daner

musclecarboy;702761 said:


> Is the 5-10 Tues night or wed night? I've seen 0% POP but 2-4 cm for Tues


If your referring to Toronto...Its 5-10 Tuesday And another 5-10 Wedwesport


----------



## itssnowtime

Looks like Tuesday into Wednesday but it looks like it's turning into rain again:realmad: Heavy slushy crap! Not good on our equipment. I wish we had snowfalls like the New Years eve event, that was beautiful!


----------



## itssnowtime

Hey Daner, did you buy or lease that truck? what's your preference when it comes to equipment?


----------



## Mr Bigblock

GM will not lease no more you will have to get a third party involved


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Well i guess its time to crawl out of the rack, have to fix a few issues on the Bobcats.


----------



## Daner

itssnowtime;702773 said:


> Hey Daner, did you buy or lease that truck? what's your preference when it comes to equipment?


I bought It...No Lease...Cant beat the Incentives that GM offered...plus some good negotiation with the Dealer...It only made good sense to grab this truck...Dodge could not even get close to this bargain. The truck Is not going to be a full out plow truck/salter...Thats another reason I didn't get the Dmax...I'm surrounded by Diesels...nice to have a truck that sounds like Its full of oil.

EC. Is being the conservative predictor on this Tues /wed event...There saying just flurries for this region...They will have a better Idea tomorrow

D


----------



## cet

The way I see the weather, 5-10 on Tuesday is in the 24 hour snowfall. They say it is going to start here at 9pm and go for a long time.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Well it has been a loing wek or so. Had a power surge at the house and took out my computer and haven't been able to get on line much. Danner nice truck. You will be happy for the 6.0L gasser. It will be nice to have one EZ start truck for those bopps back and forth to town. Plus the milage of the newer diesels is not all that great. All in all buying a truck in this market for business make sense.

As for the Mega plow no complaints as of yet. Other than all the stickers flying off. The speed seems to be constant and good. Plus I removed a battery from the truck to put strain on the system. Still performs great. I must admit the design of the plow is top notch other than the lifting issue. Super nice to see the whole blade fold rather than just the bottom cutting edge. Plows super smooth and overall happy. Will know more after the next storm.

The Christmas stuf is going away but the "LET IT SNOW" statue is staying untill the spring!!!! Get ready for some snow. Looks like a wintery white pattern untill the 20th or so......


----------



## heather lawn spray

cet;702819 said:


> The way I see the weather, 5-10 on Tuesday is in the 24 hour snowfall. They say it is going to start here at 9pm and go for a long time.


I think that's the idea. Start Tuesday evening 5-10, Wed 5-10, followed by Thurs 1-2. So, 11-22 cm all in


----------



## JD Dave

heather lawn spray;702830 said:


> I think that's the idea. Start Tuesday evening 5-10, Wed 5-10, followed by Thurs 1-2. So, 11-22 cm all in


We can only hope.


----------



## McGaw

TWN for London is saying 5-10 Tuesday, 5-10 Wed., Close to one Thurs., 5-10 Friday.
Not looking good right now. 2 snowblowers down, and I'm sick.

Haven't been able to locate a spring for the one snowblower. I think it's time for a trip to Laser. Hopefully they have it or else it's time to do some manufactoring. :crying:

When it's all said and done though it's a nice little chunk of change in my bank account. payup

When is everyone going to start getting equipment and clients ready for the summer?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

When its done snowing LOL



McGaw;703081 said:


> TWN for London is saying 5-10 Tuesday, 5-10 Wed., Close to one Thurs., 5-10 Friday.
> Not looking good right now. 2 snowblowers down, and I'm sick.
> 
> Haven't been able to locate a spring for the one snowblower. I think it's time for a trip to Laser. Hopefully they have it or else it's time to do some manufactoring. :crying:
> 
> When it's all said and done though it's a nice little chunk of change in my bank account. payup
> 
> When is everyone going to start getting equipment and clients ready for the summer?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

My favorite word - downgraded!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;703122 said:


> My favorite word - downgraded!


Can't stand that word!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I should frame that word


----------



## DKG

JD Dave;703131 said:


> Can't stand that word!


I love that word.


----------



## heather lawn spray

DID SOMEBODY SAY DOWNGRADED??!!

(he said popping his head out of his snowdrift)


----------



## Neige

I wish, they just Up Graded ours, looking around 30 when its over.


----------



## heather lawn spray

McGaw;703081 said:


> TWN for London is saying 5-10 Tuesday, 5-10 Wed., Close to one Thurs., 5-10 Friday.
> Not looking good right now. 2 snowblowers down, and I'm sick.
> 
> Haven't been able to locate a spring for the one snowblower. I think it's time for a trip to Laser. Hopefully they have it or else it's time to do some manufactoring. :crying:
> 
> When it's all said and done though it's a nice little chunk of change in my bank account. payup
> 
> When is everyone going to start getting equipment and clients ready for the summer?


My welder wants to see the mowers in his shop any time now!! and half our clients signed up for the year last fall


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

heather lawn spray;703235 said:


> My welder wants to see the mowers in his shop any time now!! and half our clients signed up for the year last fall


Funny you mention that, my welder was in working on ours today.


----------



## McGaw

We're just starting to switch equipment over, bringing it out of storage. Preparing it for the summer. Going to start advertising in about the middle of feb. Just seeing now what needs to be worked on and replaced and such. Already got a couple pond installs and 3 patio installs lined up for the spring. Should be interesting. First year going solo. Two of my buddy's want to join so we're making 3 owners. As of now, we're still lacking a truck... haha. It'll be coming soon though hopefully. Looking to hire the neighbour kid in the summer for a little work. Looking solid for the summer. Come next winter I hope to be able to add another snowblower and get a quad, or a plow truck, or (my dream) a kubota.


----------



## Daner

Environment Canada was right on this one...But Hey...Its not tomorrow yet...lots could change.
We have had some events that were upgraded at the last minute this Dec...so we could call It even..
There's lots of snow to come yet...wait till March we will all be sick of It...and anxiously waiting to jump on our lawn mowers....and looking hard at the golf courses...blowing the dust off that old fishing rod.

Most of the time I put the summer stuff away repaired If needed...The only thing I do In March..Is change all oil and grease


----------



## Daner

Neige;703217 said:


> I wish, they just Up Graded ours, looking around 30 when its over.


Hey ....Your taking all our snowwesport


----------



## Daner

I just checked the Accuweather weather for this area...for the fun of It...They say 10- 20 cm for Tues Night and 5-10 Wed...Then 3-5 Wed. night...I think they all went out for a cold one and left the record player going


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, downgraded might have been only happy thinking earlier.


----------



## cet

Daner;703324 said:


> Hey ....Your taking all our snowwesport


You can have mine. Come and get it.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;703367 said:


> yeah, downgraded might have been only happy thinking earlier.


Do you have your 07 back yet?


----------



## Daner

LOL...just looking at the weather maps...and the heavy stuff Is just going through Nashville...Its tracking East...but there's a bit of a uplift at the tail end...things could change, and snow tomorrow night near here


----------



## DeVries

Hope the snow stays away until Wednesday at least. Wouldn't mind checking out some new iron at the show tomorrow.

Made reservations at Tuckers for 1pm. Reservations are under "Plowsite meet" incase they ask.


----------



## musclecarboy

Daner;703317 said:


> Environment Canada was right on this one...But Hey...Its not tomorrow yet...lots could change.
> We have had some events that were upgraded at the last minute this Dec...so we could call It even..
> There's lots of snow to come yet...wait till March we will all be sick of It...and anxiously waiting to jump on our lawn mowers....and looking hard at the golf courses...blowing the dust off that old fishing rod.


I pass Angus Glen and The Mandarin on my way to the places I do for Jon (Pristine PM). I don't golf but the summertime pictures they have on the billboards out front look nice. I wouldn't mind dropping the dock in the water and sitting back watching the sunrise.... oh well, we can all dream sometimes LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The 07 should be back tomorrow.

It has been sitting back at the ford dealership since the 31st. There was some mix-up over extra work with insurance and whether it was part of the accident or our cost. Fun times. Just have to fix a hydro issue on the hose and we are good to go tomorrow I hope.

Now just fighting with ford over a warrenty issue on one of the 08's.

Ford had to take off the plow harness to install a new rad. They say that cost isn't theirs because it is aftermarket.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;703764 said:


> The 07 should be back tomorrow.
> 
> It has been sitting back at the ford dealership since the 31st. There was some mix-up over extra work with insurance and whether it was part of the accident or our cost. Fun times. Just have to fix a hydro issue on the hose and we are good to go tomorrow I hope.
> 
> Now just fighting with ford over a warrenty issue on one of the 08's.
> 
> Ford had to take off the plow harness to install a new rad. They say that cost isn't theirs because it is aftermarket.


Yikes... I guess the newer the truck doesn't necessarily reduce headaches. Do they really have to take apart the whole front clip to do work on the 6.4's? If so, Ford is flat out ********... where do they think resale value is going once they're out of warranty. There goes DIY engine work out the window...


----------



## Triple L

true that... and about the front clip, i've seen it... its just ********... even my mechanic says stay away from all that new crap, even the 6 litres... my buddy just bought an 06... broke down 3 times already in the past couple of months, wtf... Even he said, "the fords a real nice truck... but i should have stuck with a chevy"


----------



## heather lawn spray

I think our storm isn't in Tennesee, it's still in New Mexico spawning. The Tennesee storm will be gone into the Atlantic by noon tomorrow at it's current track and speed


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;703783 said:


> true that... and about the front clip, i've seen it... its just ********... even my mechanic says stay away from all that new crap, even the 6 litres... my buddy just bought an 06... broke down 3 times already in the past couple of months, wtf... Even he said, "the fords a real nice truck... but i should have stuck with a chevy"


Yeah man for sure. Some guys have luck, others get lemons.

If GM bumps the FAWR to 5000 or 5200 for the Dmax trucks we'd be set for life.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

heather lawn spray;703792 said:


> I think our storm isn't in Tennesee, it's still in New Mexico spawning. The Tennesee storm will be gone into the Atlantic by noon tomorrow at it's current track and speed


So is that good or bad?


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;703952 said:


> So is that good or bad?


Or good for me or bad for you?


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;703952 said:


> So is that good or bad?


I think they used that curse word UPgraded


----------



## itssnowtime

Looks like a long drawn out 36 hour event

See you guys around 1PM


----------



## Mr Bigblock

I think this one is sliding by us south of Lake Erie


----------



## McGaw

How was lunch today for everyone? Or was it cancelled?

Just starting to snow here. If that's what you want to call it. It's like little peices of styraphome


----------



## heather lawn spray

McGaw;704546 said:


> How was lunch today for everyone? Or was it cancelled?
> 
> Just starting to snow here. If that's what you want to call it. It's like little peices of styraphome


has it stopped snowing _now_?


----------



## Daner

Spotty Freezing rain In the air guys


----------



## KCB

I dont use this radar for anything other than the "north american" view. I looked at it at 2:00 and the area inside the red, full of precipitation. Check back again and it now looks like this WTF Did anyone else notice this?


----------



## Daner

Freezing Rain Warning For Hamilton!!!!!!!


----------



## Daner

KCB That radar is not giving you the real deal


----------



## musclecarboy

KCB, check it out...


----------



## McGaw

Yeah. It only came down for 15 Maybe... 20 minutes at most.


----------



## JD Dave

McGaw;704546 said:


> How was lunch today for everyone? Or was it cancelled?
> 
> Just starting to snow here. If that's what you want to call it. It's like little peices of styraphome


We had the meet and quite a few showed. We got to look at Pristines Ford and puke on his door. LOL Jeff brought his Rev for a cruise and Tractor Plower noticed the A Frame where the cylinder bolts too is pulled apart, so I imagine Jeff is getting that fixed as we speak. It was nice to see all you guys for lunch, I enjoyed myself and for Cet I used spell check for this post.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;704670 said:


> We had the meet and quite a few showed. We got to look at Pristines Ford and puke on his door. LOL Jeff brought his Rev for a cruise and Tractor Plower noticed the A Frame where the cylinder bolts too is pulled apart, so I imagine Jeff is getting that fixed as we speak. It was nice to see all you guys for lunch, I enjoyed myself and for Cet I used spell check for this post.


I had a good time also. The kids can sure eat. Lucky there was any food left for the dinner crowd.
The show was pretty good also. I wasn't looking for anything particular.


----------



## McGaw

Glad too hear it. I really wished I could've come. Very difficult though as I'm still a student. 

I did however have a interview with the London Police today for a co-op. I was told that I 

did an amazing job, so I hope to be hearing from them in a couple weeks.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah... might get that washed off after the storm tomorrow.... I hate those timers, I swear they are fixed and my $2 doesn't get my salter fully cleaned.

It was really nice to see everyone and good luck tonight and tomorrow guys. This is going to be an annoying one.


----------



## Triple L

ya today was an awsome day, had a great time seeing all you guys.... gotta say, Pristine's puke all over the door of the truck was pretty funny..hahahahhaha

Did ya gett'er all fixed up Jeff?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

JD Dave;704670 said:


> We had the meet and quite a few showed. We got to look at Pristines Ford and puke on his door. LOL Jeff brought his Rev for a cruise and Tractor Plower noticed the A Frame where the cylinder bolts too is pulled apart, so I imagine Jeff is getting that fixed as we speak. It was nice to see all you guys for lunch, I enjoyed myself and for Cet I used spell check for this post.


Welded for the night, new Aframe tomorow morning at 8 am. How frustrating.


----------



## A Man

Sorry I missed you guys today, Glad there was a good turn out. I thought the show was really good, few things I hadn't seen before. Would have loved to stay longer, anything to avoid double checking all dec's invoices, not my favorite part of the job. Jeff why do you think the A frame came apart? From what I've read you just can't seem to catch a break with that plow of yours.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

A letter may be in the making lol


----------



## A Man

Wow, I'm no expert, especially in welding/fabrication, but that to me just looks like really poor penetration. We will have to wait for Daner to tune in on those pics. At least the fix was easy.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Trust me that is just temporary, a new A frame tomorow lol


----------



## jefferson

Iam a cert welder Jeff and i can tell by looking at those pics their was absolutely no penetration.
Warranty for sure.


----------



## DeVries

Bring her back Jeff. Get your money back and buy something else.

What's going to happen in two or three years when it's to old for warrenty? I feel for ya.


----------



## CGM Inc.

What is coming our way? We started plowing at midnight....

I'm also a welder by trade....those welds look real bad!
We would say the paint held it together!:crying:


----------



## Bajak

Things have been quiet here. Lucky for me too. My truck died Sat. night and just got a new fuel pump yesterday afternoon.

Looks like a mess in the makings right now for most of you south east of here.

Jeff, I hope they are giving you a new A frame. Lucky it was spotted before you had gone out this morning.


----------



## ff1221

Sorry we missed you guys for lunch, didn't get to the show until 11 a.m., kinda raced through and headed for home early, for fear the weather changed on us. Sorry to hear about the plow again Jeff, I looked at it at the show yesterday, and I can see why there were lift problems, that one hadn't had the update. Someone ought to kick their engineer in the nuts, even my 5 yr old could tell that was a lousy lift point, and would put all the weight of the plow on it, as well as trying to lift the A-frame out of the harness. You're a patient man, but I think I'd tell them to give you you're money back, and go buy a plow that works. Good Luck.


----------



## Daner

Up Graded?? LOL......

Jeff...Holy smokes It never ends...The proper term for that weld fault Is called No Depth Of fusion...Not Lack of penetration...Anyway you look at It .....Not Good


----------



## drivewaydoctor

Really getting dumped on here in Scarborough. Only got about 1.5" on the ground right now tops though. We're heading out this afternoon when the bulk of the storm eases up.


----------



## musclecarboy

Cleared about 2-3 inches in Scarborough this morn and about 2 inches in Richmond Hill. I'll be back at it in a matter of hours I'm sure. Looks like everything will get 3 clearings by the end of it.

Check out that 7-day, 3 events lined up apparently...


----------



## martyman

I just finished my first round...I hope this stops soon.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

2 rounds done, 1 to go...hopefully. No pencls and notebooks for the school kids next year. LOL.


----------



## McGaw

2" overnight. Coming down a good pace. Heavy.


----------



## JD Dave

That storm was soooo much fun! Have to do cleanups tonight and a kittle loader work, hopefully the big one one on it's way pans out, Right Jon? LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

We also dis 2 rounds of plowing and a salt run, hope to get by with salting for tonight....


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Back in for snooze then cleanups. New Aframe on and back in business.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## cet

Lynden-Jeff;706228 said:


> Back in for snooze then cleanups. New Aframe on and back in business.
> 
> Cheers
> Jeff


That's how it is supposed to work.


----------



## DeVries

A year ago tomorrow (thursday) our youngest was born. The temp was +17 degrees don't think thats gona happen this year.

Barometer is on the rise finally


----------



## JD Dave

They down graded sat, not impressed.


----------



## Neige

Suits me fine, just coming in from 24 cm in 24 hrs.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;706119 said:


> That storm was soooo much fun! Have to do cleanups tonight and a kittle loader work, hopefully the big one one on it's way pans out, Right Jon? LOL


I'm in for whatever mother nature brings.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;706831 said:


> They down graded sat, not impressed.


Me neither.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;706983 said:


> Me neither.


Actually John I was talking to Pristine (Jon). After seeing the puke on the side of truck, I know he loves the big storms. LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;706871 said:


> Suits me fine, just coming in from 24 cm in 24 hrs.


Do I have to move to Montreal to have some fun? BTW Paul hoe's the snow dragon working. A freind of mine was watching the same one work at a Roger's building in Brampton and I guess it's the same as your new one.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

What an interesting weather pattern developing!!!! Just woke up from a 2 day marathon. Not much in the way of accumulation, but between the freezing drizzle and the off and on snow got in 3 saltings. Snow was on a fine line off too much to saltand not quite enough to plow. The radiant heat of the sun is doing wonders with the salt today. Perhaps dry pavment by night fall!!!!

Personally keep it comming, by spring we might have to buy some toys.......perhaps a supercharger for my wifes Mustang. The perfect motherdays gift.

By the end of the next one salt is going to be rationed and $200.00 per yard. Any other places experiencing salt issues


----------



## snowplowchick

I am happy Saturday has been downgraded. Still not caught up. And complaints too. Not enough salt complaint yesterday(commercial site), today she complains too much salt. And we had such bad wind last night(high wind warning) that my plow at 11 pm last night was not noticeable at another place(to them) at 5 am due to drifting and got complaints that I never showed up at all. 

Going to sleep now, hope tomorrow runs smoother.


----------



## CGM Inc.

That sucks! We actually had 2 happy customers calling today to let us know we did a good job!
And of course to come back and do a little more clean up in visitor parking spots.

All done and good until the next time around!

Hope everyone was safe and no accidents occurred!

Salt is currently no issue but will be down the road in a couple of weeks, just keep the stock piled up to be safe and make the problem bigger!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

UPGRADED!!!!! Looks like Windsor might get the brunt of this one. The weather network and NOAA both up to the same consensious. Looking to be a coating to 20cm storm. (c-20) As of my confidence level on a scale of 1-10 (5) . The other night called for 2-4 snow and got 2mm freezing rain. Time will tell. 

The long term looks bone chilling, with the coldest temps of the season. Nothing like in the praries -30 celcius....... that is plug in the diesel and/or never turn it off weather.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;706989 said:


> Do I have to move to Montreal to have some fun? BTW Paul hoe's the snow dragon working. A freind of mine was watching the same one work at a Roger's building in Brampton and I guess it's the same as your new one.


Dont ask me how I know but apparantly they put 20 trucks on the other night there to haul it out as the melter wasn't cut out to do what they had hoped.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

snowplowchick;707695 said:


> And complaints too..


Doesn't matter what you do sometimes...

Our only 3 complaints came from our 3 smallest properties. Too many occupied spaces with snow, and they cant understand why? Loaders are out doing push backs tonite. payup


----------



## ff1221

We've been downgraded to cloudy with sunny periods, 30% chance of precip.. All next week looks quiet up here,I hope so,sending the new tractor to have the front mount blower put on, it'll be gone all week,and the old one is to slow.


----------



## sonicblue2003

They have put our area in the 6-10" range for this storm...It seems like a narrow band that won't affect too many others that are north of us. 
Daff looks like you and I will be busy. And I'm still waiting for your call.
I might make a trip myself just to stay on top of things.


----------



## ff1221

Holy crap, just got 5" in the last 2 1/2 hrs, nothin like being 3 hrs behind before you even start. Damn lake effect snow:realmad:. Good thing we got downgraded for Saturday, it all showed up this morning.Got one lot done so far, waiting for my buddy to show up to plow, so I can go out with the tractor, I think i've had enough of winter.


----------



## cet

Just looked on EC. They say there is no snow for the next 4 days.

I can't remember what to do when I'm not plowing. I imagine my wife will have some ideas.

The infamous "Honey do list"


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;708112 said:


> Dont ask me how I know but apparantly they put 20 trucks on the other night there to haul it out as the melter wasn't cut out to do what they had hoped.


I actually heard some not so good things also, but I didn't want to say anything.


----------



## itssnowtime

Looks like Windsor is going to get the worst of this next one! Hamilton/Burlington in the 8cm range and TO looks like much less but we'll see what happens closer to Saturday.

It was good to meet you guys at the meet on Wed, Now I can put faces to names. I think the highlight was the puke on the door though LOL


----------



## Neige

JD Dave;708281 said:


> I actually heard some not so good things also, but I didn't want to say anything.


Well you have been hearing right. At best I can get it to work at 50%. It the same with everyone that I have talked to so far. I got a guy from Edmonton who called me the other night to ask how mine was doing. He found out through PS that I own one. Same thing 50 % maybe 60. That's 4 guys with the 900 model same results. Will post again in a few soon, someone here got to go.


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;708394 said:


> Well you have been hearing right. At best I can get it to work at 50%. It the same with everyone that I have talked to so far. I got a guy from Edmonton who called me the other night to ask how mine was doing. He found out through PS that I own one. Same thing 50 % maybe 60. That's 4 guys with the 900 model same results. Will post again in a few soon, someone here got to go.


Sorry to hear that Paul, we actually questioned the guys about it at the L.O show and they seemed to think it was doing what it was suppose too. I can give you the number of the guy who runs it hear if you want. I don't know him personally but I'm sure he'd like to talk to you also.


----------



## Daner

cet;708254 said:


> Just looked on EC. They say there is no snow for the next 4 days.
> 
> I can't remember what to do when I'm not plowing. I imagine my wife will have some ideas.
> 
> The infamous "Honey do list"


Good time to put the grease to the driveshafts ,and do some oil changes...Organize the tool boxes etc

We will see a whole different weather forecast tomorrow...Look at that I see snow flakes


----------



## Turf Lawn

JohnnyRoyale;690036 said:


> Welcome Turf-Were at Kipling and Queensway and could probably help him-as long as there are no walks. LOL


Johnny - Contact me via e-mail or phone if you are still available.

Thanks


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Well just got in from checking over all the trucks. All fueled up, washer bottles full and ready for some fun in the tropics. Not expecting as much as they thought, the heavy stuff will be just to our south around the Ohio Michigan border. Never less plowable snow. 

With the arctic chill arriving next week dont forget to add some diesel conditioner and anti gel. Looks like the temps will be bone chilling to say the least.

Daner have you seen Old Skully. What is his thoughts on the recent weather.


----------



## Daner

Daff...Ole Scully Tells me not to listen to those over paid young weather guesserswesport

The Windsors boys will be getting some action

Upper level twist...Starry nights, with the High BP will be bringing us some cold weather real soon....Theres something brewing out there...He tells me...he was looking out his back yard window at the time...all I could see was steam coming from the back woods


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Last night we had a starry night too. The wierd thing was the green hue to the night sky. Much like the green sky of bad summer weather. 

Put the 9 inch angled wings on the Mega V today. Took a total of 5 minutes to install, not to mention of the perfect fit!!!


----------



## Daner

*Wings and Ribs for breaky tomorrow*



DAFFMOBILEWASH;708835 said:


> Last night we had a starry night too. The wierd thing was the green hue to the night sky. Much like the green sky of bad summer weather.
> 
> Put the 9 inch angled wings on the Mega V today. Took a total of 5 minutes to install, not to mention of the perfect fit!!!


_Funny thing...I'm just starting a set of wings for the MPV...I just cut the ribs I will finish the steel work tomorrow...Then I will look
around for some good heavy rubber for the edge

Anyone know where I can get some heavy rubber In our neck of the woods
I may have to make a trip up to Skullys junk pile, and see what he's got_


----------



## cet

Daner;708447 said:


> Good time to put the grease to the driveshafts ,and do some oil changes...Organize the tool boxes etc
> 
> We will see a whole different weather forecast tomorrow...Look at that I see snow flakes


We deserve a little time off. 
Filled 9 salt boxes today, found out why my compass and temp reading wasn't working in my truck. Put away a load of salt. Loader work at 4 locations. No such thing as a day off. Last night I left my phone on the kitchen table and went to bed, woke up 9 hours later and the first thing I did was look out the window and prayed it didn't snow.


----------



## oasisland

Salt salt salt salt salt salt salt salt salt ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I am so tired of just salting especially at the prices Daff quoted in an earlier post, I say bring on the real snow it's time to start making some payup !!!!!!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Daner;708941 said:


> _Funny thing...I'm just starting a set of wings for the MPV...I just cut the ribs I will finish the steel work tomorrow...Then I will look
> around for some good heavy rubber for the edge
> 
> Anyone know where I can get some heavy rubber In our neck of the woods
> I may have to make a trip up to Skullys junk pile, and see what he's got_


Ive got a source for rubber in Burlington, or better yet, attach 3 peices of 1/2 conveyor belt together, then you have a reinforced, much less wear, or better yet poly! I have sources for all if you need them.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Daner

I do have some conveyor belt material here at the camp...I may just use that...I have seen the hard stuff they use on the wide outs ,and Imo It would not be ply-able enough for a trip style blade...OK If the whole molebord laid down ,but not just the edge.

Is the conflicting weather reports out there or a'm I gone crazy

Jeff pm me your contacts for the rubber If you would....Thanks

Daner


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

So $900 for a 6 in strip of linex all the way along the bottom of my truck (Fenders/rockers). Includes the top coat of Linex-Xtra which prevents fading and increases strength with some kind of kevlar fiber. Should I go for it? I figure it will be more if I have to get the panel I bashed repainted, not to mention the front quarters are scraped near the wheel wells and I can't repaint due to the flames. Anyone had this done? I think it looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Daner;709086 said:


> I do have some conveyor belt material here at the camp...I may just use that...I have seen the hard stuff they use on the wide outs ,and Imo It would not be ply-able enough for a trip style blade...OK If the whole molebord laid down ,but not just the edge.
> 
> Is the conflicting weather reports out there or a'm I gone crazy
> 
> Jeff pm me your contacts for the rubber If you would....Thanks
> 
> Daner


Will have to look up the address and will send you there number. Yes according to Brett there will be lake enhancement for the entire goldenhorshoe which may see 3-6". No idea if the clipper will swing a little north or not.


----------



## CGM Inc.

I want to do the same on my new truck when it arrives next week + the bed.
Where do you have it done?


----------



## Mr Bigblock

I have the Linex in my bed of my truck thats where it belongs, personally i think it looks like crap on the outside of the vehical


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;708973 said:


> We deserve a little time off.
> Filled 9 salt boxes today, found out why my compass and temp reading wasn't working in my truck. Put away a load of salt. Loader work at 4 locations. No such thing as a day off. Last night I left my phone on the kitchen table and went to bed, woke up 9 hours later and the first thing I did was look out the window and prayed it didn't snow.


I was going to ask about the compass on Wed. My boxes will need attention after the next storm.:waving:


----------



## musclecarboy

Lynden-Jeff;709094 said:


> So $900 for a 6 in strip of linex all the way along the bottom of my truck (Fenders/rockers). Includes the top coat of Linex-Xtra which prevents fading and increases strength with some kind of kevlar fiber. Should I go for it? I figure it will be more if I have to get the panel I bashed repainted, not to mention the front quarters are scraped near the wheel wells and I can't repaint due to the flames. Anyone had this done? I think it looks pretty sweet.


I'm doing it on cet's truck if I buy it this summer for sure. Xtra is just an xtra waste of money says the Line-x guy in my area, just some BS american gimmic. Apparently they need to let the truck in the warm for 3 hours to let the Xtra cure, then it takes 48 hrs to fully set as opposed to 12hrs for normal stuff to set. My guy quoted me $800 for about 10" up of the normal stuff, inside the doors too. Your truck's an 04, I'd get it done to prevent the rust. How long do you plan on keeping the thing?

That 450 is sweet, I wish GM made a 4500 pick-up style truck....


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Used half inch conveyor on the wing for the Arctic. Found the thick poly ones would tear much too easy. Try to stack the conveyor belt in two or three layers and drill some holes in it and bolt together with some BIG washers and nylon nuts. In a pinch thought about some old tractor trailer tires and cutting them using the sawsall.

Did a measurement on the Mega V with the wings. 9 foot 6 inches. Still EZ to drive with it in the v position.

I should be sleeping with the storm still brewing. Snow is just on our doorstep and will pick up in intensity through out the night. Calling for 20 - 23 hours of strait snow with at times accumulation rates of 1.5-2.0 inches per hour. At least the snow will be the fluffy stuff with the temp sitting at 24 deg f. Any idea of the expansion ratio of snow at this temp. Thinking 15:1 or 20:1. Calling for .6 to .8 of an inch in precip amounts through Sat evening.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

musclecarboy;709148 said:


> I'm doing it on cet's truck if I buy it this summer for sure. Xtra is just an xtra waste of money says the Line-x guy in my area, just some BS american gimmic. Apparently they need to let the truck in the warm for 3 hours to let the Xtra cure, then it takes 48 hrs to fully set as opposed to 12hrs for normal stuff to set. My guy quoted me $800 for about 10" up of the normal stuff, inside the doors too. Your truck's an 04, I'd get it done to prevent the rust. How long do you plan on keeping the thing?
> 
> That 450 is sweet, I wish GM made a 4500 pick-up style truck....


Well the Xtra may be a waste for the bed but it really does improve the look and fade resistance of the linex, if you look at a regular vs X, it is much different. The Xtra is not a different product, its a paint put on to the linex that bonds at the molecular level or some crap. Either way im doing about 8" so $900 is about right.



Cedar Grounds;709099 said:


> I want to do the same on my new truck when it arrives next week + the bed.
> Where do you have it done?


I have it done at Krown in Burlington. Good guy there, they have done alot of quality work.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## deckboys

finally said it was going to snow and it is, off to work i go!!!
yay windsor


----------



## Mr Bigblock

We got about an inch last night that blew in off Lake Ontario so i got my brooms out,just recieved a call from one of my operators that thier is a hydraulic leak in one of the rams that angles so off i go with my tools and credit card later.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Well i don't really get days off cause when it doesn't snow there are 100 things to do anyways!..


----------



## musclecarboy

Should be pretty light stuff for Toronto, salt will be useless though...

Yikes! Look at temps late next week


----------



## sonicblue2003

I was out this morning but it seems that its going to continue to snow all day and into the evening..Still waiting for that 1.5 ~2" an hour... I only have about 3 inches here...And its noon!!!!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff




----------



## DeVries

Down graded. Only two to four for us now. 

It seems to be taking it's time or is that because I've been watching it all day wondering when it's gonna start. LOL


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Still saying 5-10 for us, systems seems slow, the radar image i posted does now show coverage past the hamilton-niagra line as its a U.S radar.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Coming down here pretty good now.


----------



## Daner

Just out to the back pond with the dogs on the 4 wheeler...and wow the wind Is super cold...The trees were giving the winter Is here look!!!!!!...yeee hahhh I love winter...Tommy your right next week will be a whole different situation out there...The cold Is coming...the colder the better , -50 Is were I like It...The winter really gets going when It rolls In to Jan./Feb.

Hope that snow stays down with the Hamilton boys


----------



## ff1221

I'm with Daner, you fellas can keep it down south all week, i'm without a shower on the main floor, and a few days to refinish the bathroom would be nice.


----------



## DeVries

Yah thanks guy's


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Looks like we will definatly have 2" here, Atleast a quick push and good tunes on the radio tonight!


----------



## musclecarboy

Lynden-Jeff;710289 said:


> Looks like we will definatly have 2" here, Atleast a quick push and good tunes on the radio tonight!


Saturday night live to air from downtown clubs, can't beat those tunes.

Daner, you're scaring us with your winter predictions!!


----------



## Triple L

I get to sleep in tonight 
Only got Doolies and Crystal clear water to open up for tomarrow morning... I like weekends


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;710306 said:


> I get to sleep in tonight
> Only got Doolies and Crystal clear water to open up for tomarrow morning... I like weekends


You can chill out and do the rest in the daylight? How many and what sort of places do you do? Is it a res/com mix?


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;710308 said:


> You can chill out and do the rest in the daylight? How many and what sort of places do you do? Is it a res/com mix?


Mostly large commercial (steel factories, office buildings, warehouses) - we got 14 commercial properties, one of them has a dedicated truck that pretty much spends 6 hours up there every event....

then we rock out about 12 driveways and 2 apartments after 9:00.... but they get done whenever they get done... mad impressed with the apartments we picked up this year... thier bill adds up quick 

My little brother wants to come plowing tomarrow... have him running the plow while i drive


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

musclecarboy;710294 said:


> Saturday night live to air from downtown clubs, can't beat those tunes.
> 
> Daner, you're scaring us with your winter predictions!!


Yep, Z1035 usually has the saturday night street mix to, but may be a little late for that.


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;710315 said:


> Mostly large commercial (steel factories, office buildings, warehouses) - we got 14 commercial properties, one of them has a dedicated truck that pretty much spends 6 hours up there every event....
> 
> then we rock out about 12 driveways and 2 apartments after 9:00.... but they get done whenever they get done... mad impressed with the apartments we picked up this year... thier bill adds up quick
> 
> My little brother wants to come plowing tomarrow... have him running the plow while i drive


Sounds good man, you've grown nicely. How much loader work have you guys had done? Or do you just hit the pile really hard with your truck LOL


----------



## Triple L

hahahahahhaha, well like i said, large commerical, usually theres a bit of room to put the snow.... I plan on gettin a loader next year tho, it would defentially help... Put a nice 12 or 14' pusher on there wesport


----------



## Triple L

Lynden-Jeff;710353 said:


> Yep, Z1035 usually has the saturday night street mix to, but may be a little late for that.


aww wtf... you gotta listen to the top 40 countdown on country 95.3
Altho I sometimes find myself listening to 103.5 just to switch it up... gotta make sure that subs still kickin


----------



## Triple L

holy smokes did we get snow.. less then 1 cm my a$$. good 5-7 here in kitchener... rollin out now xysport after a good


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;710315 said:


> Mostly large commercial (steel factories, office buildings, warehouses) - we got 14 commercial properties, one of them has a dedicated truck that pretty much spends 6 hours up there every event....
> 
> then we rock out about 12 driveways and 2 apartments after 9:00.... but they get done whenever they get done... mad impressed with the apartments we picked up this year... thier bill adds up quick
> 
> My little brother wants to come plowing tomarrow... have him running the plow while i drive


6 hrs in one spot,i'd go friggin nuts,thats crazy huge. There are some freakish streamers coming off Lake Huron dumping snow all the way down towards you guys in Kitchener, we got one on Friday dropped 5" on us. Looks like a reprieve for the week ahead,which is good , the tractor will be gone all week having the front mount blower installed


----------



## JD Dave

We got dumped on pretty good. Went to bed at 9pm got a call from security at 10pm saying there was 2", I thought he was lieing, but he wasn't. Off to bed I go.


----------



## RAZOR

I sat this storm out for a change. Not even a dusting here in Barrie.


----------



## shepoutside

Yes, another lil dusting, sheesh. Cuts into my ice fishing time, LOL


----------



## coif_kid

Sat this one out too. First time this season that TO got it and we were saved. Life is good. prsport


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

FYI fellas, 2-4 centimeters actually means 2+4 centimeters. Off to bed for me too.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;710920 said:


> We got dumped on pretty good. Went to bed at 9pm got a call from security at 10pm saying there was 2", I thought he was lieing, but he wasn't. Off to bed I go.


same here! I thought WTF...you are kidding me!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;710692 said:


> holy smokes did we get snow.. less then 1 cm my a$$. good 5-7 here in kitchener... rollin out now xysport after a good


I left Waterloo at midnight to start plowing in Mississauga...:realmad:


----------



## Daner

2-4cm my A$$...I just got back home...good thing It was a Sunday...Do you see what I mean about our weather guessers theses days...LOL...ac/dc Is my Fav rock band...And don't think this crusty old guy has no amps In that bad a$$ Dodge...I have two amps and a big sub...I like my country...but rock and roll will never die with this 50+ somthing guy.

Time to go hang out and taker kool....Hows our weather looking for Tuesday??


----------



## cet

Most of this one missed us too. I was happy, I took my Son to the airport this morning. It is back to Military life for him. I didn't want to say goodbye over the phone. Just a salt run.


----------



## CGM Inc.

I don't want to see any snow before Tuesday! We need a little break to recover....


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;711390 said:


> I don't want to see any snow before Tuesday! We need a little break to recover....


Before Tues LOL you know it's Sunday night?


----------



## JD Dave

cet;711276 said:


> Most of this one missed us too. I was happy, I took my Son to the airport this morning. It is back to Military life for him. I didn't want to say goodbye over the phone. Just a salt run.


I'm gald I didn't call you then, I thought the storm kind of missed you and was going to see if you wanted to drive something green around.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Had a first, a fight with a christmas tree and lost. Some how the city truck i guess carried a christmas tree down the road and left it on the ridge at one of my customers houses in Waterdown. It was off to the side so I decided to back drag first, and some how the stupid peice of sh*t got wedged under my truck. I figured a good rip down the road would dislodge it, but nope, and best of all we started to smell burning pine tree I guess from touching the exaust. So this things ready to go up in flames under my truck so I find the nearest telephone pole and attached a ratched strap to the tree, yanked er right out. Just left it on the side of the road . Even still it was a good night, full of excitement. Atleast the plow held out, a little overheatage but for the most part, this route flew!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

More on the way.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;711412 said:


> I'm gald I didn't call you then, I thought the storm kind of missed you and was going to see if you wanted to drive something green around.


That could have been fun. I went to bed early thinking I had to go. Got up at 1:30 and then hardly slept anyways. Sent the salt trucks at 3am.

I knew with the radar we didn't miss it by much. Thought I might have to do Richmond Hill.


----------



## cet

Lynden-Jeff;711493 said:


> More on the way.


You're full of good news. LOL


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Well just getting in parked all the 4x4's ande Bobcats been going since 9pm on Saturday going back out again tonight at 7 for another 12 for clean up.Might strteatch it out on tues night again have to wait and see if it snows tonight and Tues.


----------



## itssnowtime

cet;708973 said:


> We deserve a little time off.
> Filled 9 salt boxes today, found out why my compass and temp reading wasn't working in my truck. Put away a load of salt. Loader work at 4 locations. No such thing as a day off. Last night I left my phone on the kitchen table and went to bed, woke up 9 hours later and the first thing I did was look out the window and prayed it didn't snow.


My compass and temp is off in my 03 GMC as well, what was it that you fixed?


----------



## cet

A fuse in the fuse box that is under the hood. It was a 15 amp fuse.


----------



## itssnowtime

Cold weather ahead!!!


----------



## Daner

Good one...LOL..he will never do that again.

Made the Bad wings today for the Western...they just need Paint and rubber...but the welding Is done.

I had to weld everything with the stick...(no mig gas)...Oh well I Need the practice...

I will get some pics up soon...hows this clipper looking??


----------



## Daner

*Wigs and ribs*

Need some primer and paint...where can ai get some good rubber???


----------



## 24/7

*snow this week SW ontario*

Looks like it starts tonight and ends this time Tuesday. 
I am looking for 10 to 15 cms in total. Should be keep busy in the early Am and all day and night tomorrow

get a few winks in now


----------



## Triple L

Lookin good Daner 

Jeff - thats halarius! hahaha would have loved to see that... After that ordeal I would have lit that pos up on the side of the road and left it to burn

Looks like a slop show tomarrow, we'll head out at 4 or so, do a real quick "open up" on all the props then wait till it stops


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;712875 said:


> Need some primer and paint...where can ai get some good rubber???


Rubberline

267 Michener Rd
519-836-4600


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Been quite the weekend down here in Windsor. Lots of fun plowing salting checking and re checking. Finally all the lots are 100% asphalt just in time for.........more SNOW!!!!! Lots of tired plow operators down here and the lots are showing it. 

Calling for measureable snows all week long and lots of killer cold. From my calculations might have 50cm by this time next week. At least the drifts will be that high. Has anyone noticed the Blizzard warning posted for the Chicago region. Hope that line doesnt end up spreading into these parts. 

By the way the Mega V has worked almost flawless out of the box. Will post more details in the SW section. By the way Wings rule!!!! Daner you will love them, other than when trying to drive through the Tims drive thru s.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Im glad the V is working out for you, because that is far from the case with most of them lol.


----------



## drivewaydoctor

We're looking at 5cm for Toronto Tuesday but with 60kmph wind gusts in the afternoon. Thats going to be fun to work in.... 

Is it almost spring yet?


----------



## Bajak

As usual, mixed reports for here 5-10 add lake effect 20-30cm. Yesterday 2-4cm ended up with 10. I'm taking a shot gun to Wiarton Feb. 2 and get me an albino groundhog and then suggest that the meteorologists at the weather station there be checked into rehab.


----------



## Bajak

3:00am and radar shows it on my back door step. Can't go back to sleep now. I rather hate these badly timed events. I hope they were wrong about the lake effect.

I'll have it done in time to do it again and then again and maybe do it again. LOL


----------



## cet

Bajak;713522 said:


> As usual, mixed reports for here 5-10 add lake effect 20-30cm. Yesterday 2-4cm ended up with 10. I'm taking a shot gun to Wiarton Feb. 2 and get me an albino groundhog and then suggest that the meteorologists at the weather station there be checked into rehab.


Would you like company?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

So i put in an order for 4 loads of white gold yesterday afternoon, and was told they have lots and no shortages there. I get a call this morning expecting to hear they're on their way...instead, I'm told I'm only going to get one load and I'll have to try again tomorrow. I *&@#^#(#(&*#$( hate these games! Same sheit every year. Next thing you know, "Yeah we can deliver but now its another 20 a tonne." Mother&(&(@*#(*#s. What pisses me off most is that I dont even use the account I have setup there and pay by CC or Cheque on delivery each time WTF????


----------



## snowplowchick

It has just started and already getting the phone calls. Where are you? Blah. The trigger hasn't even been met yet. This is going to go until late afternoon with the bulk of it falling by noon or one. 
I wish people would understand this is winter in Canada and your lot cannot be blacktop and wet 24/7.

On the other hand moving the same snow three times today as it blows around is lucrative! lol


----------



## dingybigfoot

snowplowchick;713693 said:


> It has just started and already getting the phone calls. Where are you? Blah. The trigger hasn't even been met yet. This is going to go until late afternoon with the bulk of it falling by noon or one.
> I wish people would understand this is winter in Canada and your lot cannot be blacktop and wet 24/7.
> 
> On the other hand moving the same snow three times today as it blows around is lucrative! lol


I hear that!


----------



## Daner

They think that there the only customer you have...Or they should be top priority

It -1 cel here...things will be cracken tomorrow when the temps take a dive

And once again Ladies and Gentleman for your dining pleasure we will have the good ole Wind

Need to fine some quick dry paint for the wings...Thanks for the # Heather


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

EZ morning. Pushed an inch and salted. The cold is on our doorstep. All the lots were black before the second round of snow and thew sidewalks were bare. The good news is the warmth this AM. Will greatly reduce the blowing snow for it has put a crusty layer on the top!!!

Good luck up north.

DAFF


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;713672 said:


> So i put in an order for 4 loads of white gold yesterday afternoon, and was told they have lots and no shortages there. I get a call this morning expecting to hear they're on their way...instead, I'm told I'm only going to get one load and I'll have to try again tomorrow. I *&@#^#(#(&*#$( hate these games! Same sheit every year. Next thing you know, "Yeah we can deliver but now its another 20 a tonne." Mother&(&(@*#(*#s. What pisses me off most is that I dont even use the account I have setup there and pay by CC or Cheque on delivery each time WTF????


I called today and was told I couldn't get any more too.


----------



## DeVries

I got salt today and will get more on thursday(I hope). I've got enough for the season but want a little insurance.

I hope you got enough for a few more saltings Royale. One of my suppliers said that Monday they will be getting more in. I guess it's wait and see.


----------



## 24/7

24/7;712899 said:


> Looks like it starts tonight and ends this time Tuesday.
> I am looking for 10 to 15 cms in total. Should be keep busy in the early Am and all day and night tomorrow
> 
> get a few winks in now


Well looks like we got about 15 cms so far here . lot of narrow streamers still till wind dies down later. Blowing snow an issue for driving but I won't be back out fora few hours 

tymusictymusic


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I was told to call tonite again and so i did. They tried to explain to me we used more than we bought last year, and they have to slow down outgoing shipments to keep in line with incoming shipments. They have me down for 2 loads for tomorrow, but no promises. I'll be happy with one tomorrow, one Thursday and one Friday. 

I'm so sick of this-same crap every year. I'm seriously considering puttting up a huge dome at my Innisfil yard and fill it up during the summer and lock it up till January.


----------



## jefferson

Does anyone know of a reliable fisher dealer that will purulate.
I bought a new fisher extreme and a new procaster in october and when they delivered i was missing the rubber deflecter for the blade and the inverted v for the procaster.
Since then i have called Walker equipment weekly and they keep giving me lame excuses
as to why i have not recieved.

Great way to treat a customer


----------



## Daner

jefferson;714405 said:


> Does anyone know of a reliable fisher dealer that will purulate.
> I bought a new fisher extreme and a new procaster in october and when they delivered i was missing the rubber deflecter for the blade and the inverted v for the procaster.
> Since then i have called Walker equipment weekly and they keep giving me lame excuses
> as to why i have not recieved.
> 
> Great way to treat a customer


DRIVE PRODUCTS 
1665 Shawson Drive 
Mississauga, ON L4W 1T7

Phone: (905) 564-5800 
Website: http://www.driveproducts.com


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;714484 said:


> DRIVE PRODUCTS
> 1665 Shawson Drive
> Mississauga, ON L4W 1T7
> 
> Phone: (905) 564-5800
> Website: http://www.driveproducts.com


Drive Products is alright, try Hitch City.


----------



## A Man

That was a good day, plowed and salted pretty much everything twice today. We were planning on heading out now to do clean up and lay the salt down heavy to get these lots black again but the temp has dropped quicker than I thought it would and now there's no point with the wind and an additional 2-4cm in the forcast tonight. Wish I had treated some of my salt but that's not going to happen tonight. Make sure you plug those trucks in boys, most of our gear is regularly stored in a heated space but everything will be tonight.


----------



## Triple L

No point in going out... I just just on strausburg doing some lots, had em all nice and clean, then all the suddon mega snow out of no where.... got soo pissed said enough of that... now im sittin here at home.. wait till midnight


----------



## jefferson

Daner;714484 said:


> DRIVE PRODUCTS
> 1665 Shawson Drive
> Mississauga, ON L4W 1T7
> 
> Phone: (905) 564-5800
> Website: http://www.driveproducts.com


Thanks i will give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## ff1221

jefferson;714405 said:


> Does anyone know of a reliable fisher dealer that will purulate.
> I bought a new fisher extreme and a new procaster in october and when they delivered i was missing the rubber deflecter for the blade and the inverted v for the procaster.
> Since then i have called Walker equipment weekly and they keep giving me lame excuses
> as to why i have not recieved.
> 
> Great way to treat a customer


I don't think it's the dealers, so much as Fisher themselves. I waited nearly all season last year for my MM, and finally I told them to cancel because it never showed up, and I'm still waiting on a pivot pin for the MM I ordered in November. I think you'll have to find a dealer that stocks those items if you hope to see them any time soon.


----------



## RAZOR

jefferson;714405 said:


> Does anyone know of a reliable fisher dealer that will purulate.
> I bought a new fisher extreme and a new procaster in october and when they delivered i was missing the rubber deflecter for the blade and the inverted v for the procaster.
> Since then i have called Walker equipment weekly and they keep giving me lame excuses
> as to why i have not recieved.
> 
> Great way to treat a customer


You could try Wakelin's in Barrie, 705-728-5845. I have only dealt with them once and seem to get Fisher parts quickly. It would not be too far of a drive for you.


----------



## musclecarboy

WTF another 5 tomorrow! Fun winter


----------



## jefferson

ff1221;714535 said:


> I don't think it's the dealers, so much as Fisher themselves. I waited nearly all season last year for my MM, and finally I told them to cancel because it never showed up, and I'm still waiting on a pivot pin for the MM I ordered in November. I think you'll have to find a dealer that stocks those items if you hope to see them any time soon.


Thats the problem they told me the parts are in stock, and i have already paid for the chiz.
These parts i require were part of the initial deal but the sales dept forgot to send it with the plow and sander.

Yesterday i called my sales guy and he told me he would get somebody in parts to call me back in 10 min,still waiting:angry::angry:
Also told him i would be buying another extreme for another truck.
I guess they dont need a cash paying customer
As for a dealer stocking items i would think Walker equipment would have the one of the biggest inventory(so i was told)


----------



## jefferson

RAZOR;714553 said:


> You could try Wakelin's in Barrie, 705-728-5845. I have only dealt with them once and seem to get Fisher parts quickly. It would not be too far of a drive for you.


Thanks i never heard of those guys before,do they sell plows or just parts?
I would actually drive to get parts from them as Barrie is only 1 hour away


----------



## Mr Bigblock

These repairs are killing me i cant get any sleep i just got back in one of the 4x4's just blew out a tie rod ,i just put new tie rods in the f******** thing last week wtf anyways we r still at it but i need some sleepppppppppppppppp.


----------



## Daner

Wind died way down...Got most of my clean ups done...Its a lot better working at night than during the day.

-16cel here now...everything here Is pluged In or Indoors

Hows the winter going so far?


----------



## ff1221

Heading out for cleanups, -16 here, and the wind has subsided, a rogue streamer off the lake is pounding Goderich down to almost Kitchener, Heather and the boys down that way might have some accumulation, I hope it doesn't shift it's track north to here.

It's been a long winter so far, and there is a lot of winter left out there.

Missin the new tractor, sure hope it's back by the end of the week, the block heater is screwed on the old girl, but it's parked inside out of the wind so it should start OK, notlike we're in Alberta.

If you ever have a season where you need snow, send your new tractor away, and rip your tub and shower out, and I gaurantee you are good for a weeks worth of snow. Wife's real pleased with the bathroom right now. :crying:


----------



## heather lawn spray

Nothing to speak of here. Only picked up less than 1 cm overnite. Looks like we might be able to stand-down. . . repair re-fit and re-fuel


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I hope we dont have to go out tonight. Im glad I plugged in my truck, it was worth the extra 5 minutes at 1 am lol


----------



## DeVries

Looks like the guessers are hard at work again.

E.C is calling for 10cm's and weather network 2-4 cm's. Who should I believe, ummmm.................................................................. ok weather network, I'm in need of a few day's off


----------



## Daner

DeVries;715041 said:


> Looks like the guessers are hard at work again.
> 
> E.C is calling for 10cm's and weather network 2-4 cm's. Who should I believe, ummmm.................................................................. ok weather network, I'm in need of a few day's off


Should we call ole Skully In??


----------



## DeVries

That sounds like a good idea


----------



## itssnowtime

Like this winter hasn't been bad enough now we have to deal with a salt shortage!!!! All the bulk suppliers in the area are out:realmad:

Salt is the only way we are going to make any money this year but if this keeps up.......


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;715035 said:


> I hope we dont have to go out tonight. Im glad I plugged in my truck, it was worth the extra 5 minutes at 1 am lol


Might as well get one more little push in, I still need practtice.


----------



## JD Dave

jefferson;714755 said:


> Thanks i never heard of those guys before,do they sell plows or just parts?
> I would actually drive to get parts from them as Barrie is only 1 hour away


http://www.hitchcity.com/ A good Fisher dealer and usually cheaper the Drive Products, it is actually 3 min from Drive but most likely Drive Products will have the parts because I think they distribute them.


----------



## Triple L

what are you guys payin for salt... my supplier just raised the price due to this "extreme salt shortage" to $157 / yard  not too cool


----------



## Triple L

got some cool pics from today...

I dont think that thermometer has even seen anything that cold... Atleast not from its origin in Tennessee

and one of my competitors tractor.... I think that tire just got sick of being on such a $hitty tractor  What will a tire like that run Dave?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Triple L;715135 said:


> what are you guys payin for salt... my supplier just raised the price due to this "extreme salt shortage" to $157 / yard  not too cool


Capatalist Ba$tards!! One of my suppliers is up to $99 a tonne (picked up)... and if you didnt pick up there until now, he wont take your money. Most of the the salt yards are empty or running close. I got a call to salt an additonal 40 schools at 4AM, as the other contractor couldnt get any salt anywhere.

Apparantly I'm getting 2 loads in today.... Not holding my breath.


----------



## sonicblue2003

Our supplier raised our price too... 40%... and we have to pay it..No choice!!!! Don't worry nobody is happy about it!!!!!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Before long we will be asking for packets of extra salt with our fries. Today the salt is 141 a yard and creeping up with every storm. Not to worry with these temps it wont work anyway!!!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;715141 said:


> got some cool pics from today...
> 
> I dont think that thermometer has even seen anything that cold... Atleast not from its origin in Tennessee
> 
> and one of my competitors tractor.... I think that tire just got sick of being on such a $hitty tractor  What will a tire like that run Dave?


It's only flat on the bottom. LOL Not sure on price as we've been very lucky lately (touch wood) an dwe havn't bought a tire in over 10 years, I will screw on etomorrow now cause you asked. Must be in the 1-1.5 range though.


----------



## STRONGARM

We had to spread the salt sand mix this morning. I guess it helps with traction, but I won't use it on our condo's,it makes way to much of a mess. Not one guy in our area has salt left. Let's hope we don't need it for a while.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Got 2 loads this morning, and another 200 tn coming. Time to hoard.


----------



## DeVries

The last two loads of salt that we got was very wet. Kinda sucks as with this cold weather it gets a hard crust ontop.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

So when are these squalls supposed to setup?


----------



## DeVries

Lets hope they don't. I'm kinda likin the warm office right now and really don't feel like leaving.


----------



## A Man

I have about 250 tonne left, likely enough to keep me going for about another 15 aplications, but with this weather that might be by the end of next week. My price hasn't gone up but I don't think I can get any for a few days anyway, sorry to hear you guys are getting screwed, I think the local suppliers had it treated this morning, I am assuming that will increase the price. What are the chances the price will go back to what it was earlier this season?


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;715141 said:


> got some cool pics from today...
> 
> I dont think that thermometer has even seen anything that cold... Atleast not from its origin in Tennessee
> 
> and one of my competitors tractor.... I think that tire just got sick of being on such a $hitty tractor  What will a tire like that run Dave?


Hey, easy on the $hitty tractor comments, that's basically the same as my new tractor, just in an orange coat.

Dave is right, I was pricing replacement tires when I bought the tractor, and they are worth about $1500. Kinda hits you in the bottom line doesn't it


----------



## JD Dave

SNOWSQUALL WARNING: Halton - PeelIssued at 4:39 PM EST WEDNESDAY 14 JANUARY 2009 
..LOCAL SNOW SQUALLS PRODUCING DANGEROUS DRIVING CONDITIONS FOR THE QEW WEST OF TORONTO..


----------



## cet

Another day of fun.
Last night one of the salt trucks wouldn't start. Driver took the T7500 which he hates. Almost finished the first school when he blows a hydraulic line. Put the truck in the shop for me. I find the break, change the hose which was hard to get off. Put 20 litres of hydraulic fluid back in. Go to the shed to empty the truck to find out the line right next to it is also broken. Back the the hydraulic place for another hose. All fixed now.
We got the truck started that wouldn't start last night and put it in the shop until 3 am.

Isn't this business fun.

Atleast I got paid from my largest account today. Had money to buy a few pops.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;715679 said:


> Another day of fun.
> Last night one of the salt trucks wouldn't start. Driver took the T7500 which he hates. Almost finished the first school when he blows a hydraulic line. Put the truck in the shop for me. I find the break, change the hose which was hard to get off. Put 20 litres of hydraulic fluid back in. Go to the shed to empty the truck to find out the line right next to it is also broken. Back the the hydraulic place for another hose. All fixed now.
> We got the truck started that wouldn't start last night and put it in the shop until 3 am.
> 
> Isn't this business fun.
> 
> Atleast I got paid from my largest account today. Had money to buy a few pops.


Getting paid is good news andI'm glad you have everything fixed up now. You can buy me a few pops also.


----------



## cet

If this crap ever slows down I will gladly take you for lunch.

I couldn't get the hose out of the hydraulic motor. I phoned the mechanic and asked if he could bring his torches over. He came over, empty handed, asked for my sawzall. Cut the fitting in 1/2, put a 7/8 socket on it and spun it out. Something else I learned today.

I have 510 tonnes of salt that I have pre paid for. How much do you think they are worth. Looking at Triple L's post I would say quite a bit.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;715706 said:


> If this crap ever slows down I will gladly take you for lunch.
> 
> I couldn't get the hose out of the hydraulic motor. I phoned the mechanic and asked if he could bring his torches over. He came over, empty handed, asked for my sawzall. Cut the fitting in 1/2, put a 7/8 socket on it and spun it out. Something else I learned today.
> 
> I have 510 tonnes of salt that I have pre paid for. How much do you think they are worth. Looking at Triple L's post I would say quite a bit.


Remember my phone number if you want to sell any.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

A sub of mine in Milton is saying he is getting cut off from International soon for salt. So far we have a supply, but I hope it lasts.

I don't like these temps. People should understand, but the probably don't, that we can't do much with salt at this point.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;715135 said:


> what are you guys payin for salt... my supplier just raised the price due to this "extreme salt shortage" to $157 / yard  not too cool


can you spell E-X-T-O-R-T-I-O-N ?


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;715706 said:


> I have 510 tonnes of salt that I have pre paid for. How much do you think they are worth. Looking at Triple L's post I would say quite a bit.


Hop you get them....


----------



## jefferson

JD Dave;715719 said:


> Remember my phone number if you want to sell any.


Sounds like you guys have some big problems with the availability and price of that salt.

Sheesh and i thought i had it bad being gouged $500. for 20 ton of sand/salt mix.


----------



## cet

That's a good price for sand/salt mix. What is the % of salt?
I mix mine at 35% salt and can't make it that cheap.


----------



## jefferson

cet;716134 said:


> That's a good price for sand/salt mix. What is the % of salt?
> I mix mine at 35% salt and can't make it that cheap.


Well i will tell ya if your looking for salt in the sand its awfully dam hard to find.
% i cant remember what they said it was,i figure if its good enough for Fowlers than its got to be alright for me,lol.xysport.

One good thing i just give them 3 days notice they mix it load it and i have it.


----------



## JD Dave

OK what happened to all the snow in the forcast?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

One of the places I pick up at was at $135.00 a tonne this morning up from $99 yesterday (for accounts), and he basically told all others 180.00 a tonne, and in cash or beat it.


----------



## sonicblue2003

Place in Chatham that was supplying salt is now out... I hope everybody has there supply.. If not its going to be really icy out there.


----------



## DeVries

JD Dave;716466 said:


> OK what happened to all the snow in the forcast?


We got it. All lake effect and as fluffy as you can get. We unofficially got 12cm's in some areas.
Suns out salts down and everything is nice and black.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;716466 said:


> OK what happened to all the snow in the forcast?


Chris and Jon called them.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;716466 said:


> OK what happened to all the snow in the forcast?


What's wrong, too much time off might result in #6?

Snowing here right now but what else is new.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;716988 said:


> What's wrong, too much time off might result in #6?
> 
> Snowing here right now but what else is new.


We were practising for #6 last night but I think I need about 200 more rehersals before I'm ready for the Big Game.


----------



## cet

I'm trying to do the math, is that about 4 years?

No bragging now!


----------



## JD Dave

cet;717007 said:


> I'm trying to do the math, is that about 4 years?
> 
> No bragging now!


Your math isn't too far off but let me tell you about my younger days. LOL


----------



## cet

I would love to tell you about my younger days but I'm not sure I remember them. Just remember, soon I will be able to hide my own Easter Eggs.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;717021 said:


> i would love to tell you about my younger days but i'm not sure i remember them. Just remember, soon i will be able to hide my own easter eggs.


lol................


----------



## cet

This old guy once explained to me why they sell condoms in 3's, 6's and 12's.
When your a teenager you need a 3 pack for a good weekend.
When you first get married you need a 6 pack for a good week with 1 day of rest.
When you've been married a while you get a 12 pack, Jan, Feb, March......

PS, He was a grower.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

So true. LOL


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

So inquired about replacing my poly edges on my wings today. OEM cost $100/ side  for a 6 by 9" peice of poly. Quick trip to PA plastics $8/side, only difference, no holes and no 1/4 peice of metal inside (which isnt really needed). Saved my self $92/a side LOL


----------



## Bajak

Finished plow #30 today. Glad I insisted on sand salt mix. Plenty left. I feel sorry for you guys having a salt shortage but it isn't your fault that your customers are "Cidiots". If the economy stays like this everyone will find it's cheaper to sweep up the little bit of sand left over in April. I took a tour of the mine in Goderich last summer and I can't see a real shortage of salt for the rest of my lifetime. It boils down to supply and demand. Quit wasting it!


----------



## Triple L

Lynden-Jeff;717238 said:


> So inquired about replacing my poly edges on my wings today. OEM cost $100/ side  for a 6 by 9" peice of poly. Quick trip to PA plastics $8/side, only difference, no holes and no 1/4 peice of metal inside (which isnt really needed). Saved my self $92/a side LOL


You had to replace your wing cutting edges already? How that work, when my blade has twice the amount of hours as yours....
What have you been hittin


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;717384 said:


> You had to replace your wing cutting edges already? How that work, when my blade has twice the amount of hours as yours....
> What have you been hittin


Ya its about 1.5-2 inchs off the ground so its driving me nuts, not to mention ive bent them which doesnt help. I also bent the hydralic wings, not good, becareful!


----------



## Triple L

Wow really? You need to get rid of all your small ***** lots and get some wide open spaces 
Today I was hanging out with my salt supplier there today, he was telling me of this story of a guy that buys salt off them, was plowing with a skid-steer and bucket, going down hill when all the suddon he meet the crack in the driveway and sidewalk... put his head right thru the front window, completely shattered  Aparantly he wasnt even that bad, only a cut or two on his head cause he had a hat on, and plowed for the rest of the night with a nice big bump on his head.... I think i'll stick to my trucks xysport


----------



## Bajak

Too cold to snow? Bull S#!%. Lake effect sucks! Goin to bed to do it all again. lol
I just can't lose for winning.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Look at this pro doing some school sidewalks beside a site I do, he looked at me like I was nuts LOL


----------



## Bajak

I don't see snow off the chute. Is he blowing or plowing?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Blowing, but there wasn't anything to really blow that day, no clue what he was doing, he was dressed like he came from the desert lol.


----------



## Daner

Lynden-Jeff;717238 said:


> So inquired about replacing my poly edges on my wings today. OEM cost $100/ side  for a 6 by 9" peice of poly. Quick trip to PA plastics $8/side, only difference, no holes and no 1/4 peice of metal inside (which isnt really needed). Saved my self $92/a side LOL


I picked up a sheet of very dence rubber for $60 bucks 4'x 6'

Here's my road warrior LOL...10' -6"...And with that extra weight, It scrapes better


----------



## cet

Daner that plow looks great. Do the wings tilt forward or just increase the width? How thick is that rubber?


----------



## Daner

cet;717627 said:


> Daner that plow looks great. Do the wings tilt forward or just increase the width? How thick is that rubber?


Oh yaa there tilted and the same curve as the plow

That rubber Is only 3/4"...but I tryed It for about 7 hrs straight...big time production...when she scoops Its got alot of snow In there.

I may double on the rubber...cuts easy with the jig saw wings can go on or off In secs

Made with NO drawing...I just winged It LOL

Holy. smokes...I'm getting some lake effect and drifting here


----------



## ff1221

Lake effect dropped off 6 to 8 inches of the white stuff, at least this ***** is fluffy, and doesn't weigh a ton. Should blow good, but it'll be nasty for chasin with the plow.I think mother nature and I should sit down and go over the terms of our agreement, because I know my pre-season snow order definately wasn't for this much, and i'd be willing to return several feet.


----------



## cet

So they are bent in like a Blizzard 810?

I have them on 2 of my plows and they are quick. The cutting edge on mine is so hard you run the risk of bending the wing if you it a curb before lifting the plow. I think your cutting edge might be more curb friendly.


----------



## Daner

cet;717932 said:


> So they are bent in like a Blizzard 810?
> 
> I have them on 2 of my plows and they are quick. The cutting edge on mine is so hard you run the risk of bending the wing if you it a curb before lifting the plow. I think your cutting edge might be more curb friendly.


No...Not like the 810...there not kicked out too much...I thought since this Is a V plow...It will work better to just kick It out a bit.

They have good clearance for curbs...there cut on a angle

I agree with you on that hard type of rubber


----------



## Bajak

ff1221;717816 said:


> Lake effect dropped off 6 to 8 inches of the white stuff, at least this ***** is fluffy, and doesn't weigh a ton. Should blow good, but it'll be nasty for chasin with the plow.I think mother nature and I should sit down and go over the terms of our agreement, because I know my pre-season snow order definately wasn't for this much, and i'd be willing to return several feet.


I hear you man. Port Elgin got 10 inches from 6am to 3pm. Plowed it all 3 times and it is still snowing. I need some rest. My arms are sore, Need to get rid of some gardens so I can get a Skid Steer in the back. If anyone complains this evening they are SOL. I'll be back around 3.

I thought I would have to clean out my own yard but we only got 3 inches here.


----------



## JD Dave

My forecast is back, 8-13cm Sat and 5-10cm Sun.


----------



## Bajak

Our forecast -22 ten to fifteen cms. Only called for 15 today and easily doubled that. But we did reach a balmy -13 this afternoon in Port Elgin, -17 in Chesley. I HATE LAKE EFFECT.


----------



## JD Dave

Bajak;718760 said:


> Our forecast -22 ten to fifteen cms. Only called for 15 today and easily doubled that. But we did reach a balmy -13 this afternoon in Port Elgin, -17 in Chesley. I HATE LAKE EFFECT.


You live in the snow belt, what did you expect?


----------



## Bajak

JD, we did get a week off. Pay backs a B!+*@H!.. LOL This is normal for Jan. It was November and December that kicked my A$$.

I just can't believe that a ten minute trip would mean a difference of 8 inches of snow.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Man... 5 was pushing it for me... why did they have to upgrade.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;718858 said:


> Man... 5 was pushing it for me... why did they have to upgrade.


Well I did make a few calls.


----------



## cet

Toronto and Barrie say 5cm overnight for Sat night but Newmarket and Richmond Hill says 5-10cm. 2-4 for Sunday now.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Saturday:Increasing cloudiness. 40 percent chance of flurries late in the morning and early in the afternoon. Snow beginning in the afternoon. Amount 2 to 4 cm. Wind southwest 30 km/h. High minus 8. Wind chill minus 30 in the morning. 

Saturday night:Snow. Amount 5 to 10 cm. Wind south 30 km/h. Temperature rising to minus 3 by morning.


----------



## JD Dave

Day: Increasing cloudiness. 40 percent chance of flurries late in the morning and early in the afternoon. Snow beginning in the afternoon. Amount 2 to 4 cm. Wind southwest 30 km/h. High minus 8. Wind chill minus 30 in the morning.
Night: Snow. Amount 5 to 10 cm. Wind south 30 km/h. Temperature rising to minus 3 by morning. SundayPeriods of snow. High minus 4.


This is off EC


----------



## cet

JD Dave;718880 said:


> Day: Increasing cloudiness. 40 percent chance of flurries late in the morning and early in the afternoon. Snow beginning in the afternoon. Amount 2 to 4 cm. Wind southwest 30 km/h. High minus 8. Wind chill minus 30 in the morning.
> Night: Snow. Amount 5 to 10 cm. Wind south 30 km/h. Temperature rising to minus 3 by morning. SundayPeriods of snow. High minus 4.
> 
> This is off EC


Where did you see the 5-10 for Sunday


----------



## JD Dave

cet;718883 said:


> Where did you see the 5-10 for Sunday


Dave Devall on CTV said that.


----------



## cet

We will find out soon enough. They say it is going to be another 24 hour snowfall.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Duvall is crazy short. I saw him at the Montana's across the street from CTV. I doubt it will be crazy bad. Hopefully it is all done by sunday morning.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;718906 said:


> Duvall is crazy short. I saw him at the Montana's across the street from CTV. I doubt it will be crazy bad. Hopefully it is all done by sunday morning.


I don't think that is going to happen. They say it is going to snow until midnight I think.
At least it is going to warm up. Salt might actually work again.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;718906 said:


> Duvall is crazy short. I saw him at the Montana's across the street from CTV. I doubt it will be crazy bad. Hopefully it is all done by sunday morning.


Who know's but it wouldn't be bad to get another quick 20 cm under our belt.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Don't start Dave... we don't all get woody's like you do for snowmen.


----------



## Bajak

They said 5 to 10 here and easily must have beat 30 by now. Liars all of them.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;718920 said:


> Don't start Dave... we don't all get woody's like you do for snowmen.


Didn't you hear about the snowman with a woody waiting on the corner for a snow blower.


----------



## cet

One of my guys went away for the weekend. This should be fun.

Jon, 89 days left.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha

Night guys,


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;718933 said:


> Didn't you hear about the snowman with a woody waiting on the corner for a snow blower.


LMAO!!!  :waving:


----------



## cet

JD Dave;718933 said:


> Didn't you hear about the snowman with a woody waiting on the corner for a snow blower.


LMFAO

Did you come up with that on your own.


----------



## sonicblue2003

I lol'd but the GF don't get it!!! lmao


----------



## ff1221

Not a flake of snow overnight, I actually got to sleep in an extra hour, first time in 6 days. Gotta go out and do quick cleanups, might actually get done in good time and get that tub and shower installed today.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;718986 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> Did you come up with that on your own.


No I imagine it was one of my dads but I can't remember.


----------



## JD Dave

sonicblue2003;719001 said:


> I lol'd but the GF don't get it!!! lmao


Too bad for you! LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

jd dave;718933 said:


> didn't you hear about the snowman with a woody waiting on the corner for a snow blower.:d


lmfao! :d:d:d:d


----------



## itssnowtime

30 hours of snow???? 15-20cm by the time it's done??? I hate these long drawn out snow falls! I'd rather it come hard and fast so we can just get it done 

At least it's a Sunday!


----------



## Daner

*Get ready for snow again*

Winter Begins This afternoon

This Is for Guelph area:

TodayDay: Cloudy. Snow and local blowing snow beginning early this afternoon. Amount 2 cm. Wind southwest 30 km/h gusting to 50. High minus 11. Wind chill minus 25.
Night: Snow. Amount 5 to 10 cm. Wind becoming southeast 20 km/h near midnight. Temperature rising to minus 7 by morning. SundayPeriods of snow. Wind southwest 20 km/h becoming light in the afternoon. High minus 8. MondayPeriods of snow. Low minus 13. High minus 9. TuesdayPeriods of snow. Low minus 15. High minus 8. WednesdayPeriods of snow. Low minus 10. High minus 4.


----------



## Triple L

just plugged the ol duramax in, she hasnt moved for 4 days now...hopefully that mulasis will be somewhat movable in a few hours... Happy plowing boys, keep it safe with this storm comin in


----------



## Daner

I parked the 02 Cummings outside last night...not pluged In...had to put the charger on It to get It going
took a while.
The funny part Is I cant find the darn plug for the block heater...maybe It rotted off


----------



## drivewaydoctor

itssnowtime;719351 said:


> 30 hours of snow???? 15-20cm by the time it's done??? I hate these long drawn out snow falls! I'd rather it come hard and fast so we can just get it done
> 
> At least it's a Sunday!


I'm with ya there man. Its not very much snow for so many hours of it falling. I aint going out till Sunday when its over.


----------



## cet

I would love to wait but I can't do that. For me it is going to be 2 pushes and maybe 3 on 1 of my accounts. At least it is only a 4 hour run for 2 trucks and most nights I send 3 trucks. Looking forward to a little warm up. Plowing at -20 is hard on everything.


----------



## snowplowchick

I wish I could wait until its over. We have been hammered hard by contracts insisting we go every 2.5 cm. When it is prolonged daytime snow, we run into problems, can't be everywhere at once. 

I wish the weather forecasters could at least get a forecast right more than one day in advance. This is getting ridiculous!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

*Warnings
City of Hamilton
12:42 PM EST Saturday 17 January 2009
Snowfall warning for
City of Hamilton issued *

15 centimetres of snowfall beginning this afternoon.

An approaching low pressure system will result in widespread snow for much of southern Ontario today, tonight and Sunday. Snow has already begun in southwestern Ontario and will spread eastward throughout the afternoon and evening. Current indications are that the greater Toronto area and regions surrounding it will receive the highest snowfall amounts, expected to be near 15 centimetres. The snow is expected to begin in these regions by late this afternoon and continue through the night before tapering off Sunday morning. The snowfall may be heavy at times and combined locally with blowing snow, resulting in occasionally very poor visibilities. [/quote]


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;719571 said:


> *Warnings
> City of Hamilton
> 12:42 PM EST Saturday 17 January 2009
> Snowfall warning for
> City of Hamilton issued *
> 
> 15 centimetres of snowfall beginning this afternoon.
> 
> An approaching low pressure system will result in widespread snow for much of southern Ontario today, tonight and Sunday. Snow has already begun in southwestern Ontario and will spread eastward throughout the afternoon and evening. Current indications are that the greater Toronto area and regions surrounding it will receive the highest snowfall amounts, expected to be near 15 centimetres. The snow is expected to begin in these regions by late this afternoon and continue through the night before tapering off Sunday morning. The snowfall may be heavy at times and combined locally with blowing snow, resulting in occasionally very poor visibilities.


[/QUOTE]

I'm all giddy now! Tell me more, tell me more.


----------



## JD Dave

Just wanted to see it one more time.

15 CENTIMETRES OF SNOWFALL BEGINNING THIS AFTERNOON.

AN APPROACHING LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL RESULT IN WIDESPREAD SNOW FOR MUCH OF SOUTHERN ONTARIO TODAY, TONIGHT AND SUNDAY. SNOW HAS ALREADY BEGUN IN SOUTHWESTERN ONTARIO AND WILL SPREAD EASTWARD THROUGHOUT THE AFTERNOON AND EVENING. CURRENT INDICATIONS ARE THAT THE GREATER TORONTO AREA AND REGIONS SURROUNDING IT WILL RECEIVE THE HIGHEST SNOWFALL AMOUNTS, EXPECTED TO BE NEAR 15 CENTIMETRES. THE SNOW IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN IN THESE REGIONS BY LATE THIS AFTERNOON AND CONTINUE THROUGH THE NIGHT BEFORE TAPERING OFF SUNDAY MORNING. THE SNOWFALL MAY BE HEAVY AT TIMES AND COMBINED LOCALLY WITH BLOWING SNOW, RESULTING IN OCCASIONALLY VERY POOR VISIBILITIES.


----------



## itssnowtime

You're a sick man JD..LOLxysport


----------



## jefferson

Does anyone know the name of that company that manufactured snow blades for tractors,straight blades and v blades.
I was looking at one last year and cant seem to find there site now.
If i remember correctly they were located in Mississauga somewhere.

Come on Dave i bet you know?


----------



## DeVries

I think it was Machinability.


----------



## jefferson

DeVries;719732 said:


> I think it was Machinability.


You are absolutely right.

Thanks:salute:


----------



## Triple L

Man these duramax diesels simply amaze me... Sat for 4 days in this freezing cold, plugged it in for a couple hours today, glow plugs never even came on, and it started right away, not even a puff of smoke..... My buddies got a 6L ford, i know he would have had to cycle his glow plugs a few times, even with the truck being plugged in and still that thing would have huffed and puffed, usually it stalls out a time or two before he gets er going... those izuzu -zu-zu-zu-zu  guys sure know how to design a motor


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;719758 said:


> Man these duramax diesels simply amaze me... Sat for 4 days in this freezing cold, plugged it in for a couple hours today, glow plugs never even came on, and it started right away, not even a puff of smoke..... My buddies got a 6L ford, i know he would have had to cycle his glow plugs a few times, even with the truck being plugged in and still that thing would have huffed and puffed, usually it stalls out a time or two before he gets er going... those izuzu -zu-zu-zu-zu  guys sure know how to design a motor


. . . and that's why _we_ like them.


----------



## Triple L

your still alive buddy! havent seen you on here in a while... let hope all this snow misses us.... Dave can have all of Kitcheners snow  and then I'll come over there and be a spare driver


----------



## Daner

Toronto Is not the only city having fun



SNOWFALL WARNING: Waterloo - WellingtonIssued at 12:42 PM EST SATURDAY 17 JANUARY 2009 
15 CENTIMETRES OF SNOWFALL BEGINNING THIS AFTERNOON.

By the looks of the radar It could get worse...with the amount of lake effect coming off lake Ontario


----------



## STRONGARM

we're looking at 15cm or so here. I need it to stop so that I can catch up on my removal work.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Be nice for it to stop so we can finish removals, get some salt back in the city, check trucks over more then a quick in and out look, oh and maybe some sleep.


----------



## ff1221

Hasn't started here yet, but the wind has picked up, and from the looks of the radar it'll be here shortly, at least they're only calling for 15 cm, nothing serious to deal with.


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;719758 said:


> Man these duramax diesels simply amaze me... Sat for 4 days in this freezing cold, plugged it in for a couple hours today, glow plugs never even came on, and it started right away, not even a puff of smoke..... My buddies got a 6L ford, i know he would have had to cycle his glow plugs a few times, even with the truck being plugged in and still that thing would have huffed and puffed, usually it stalls out a time or two before he gets er going... those izuzu -zu-zu-zu-zu  guys sure know how to design a motor


I've never plugged mine in and with 335k on it, 0 smoke and starts everytime.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Triple L;719758 said:


> Man these duramax diesels simply amaze me... Sat for 4 days in this freezing cold, plugged it in for a couple hours today, glow plugs never even came on, and it started right away, not even a puff of smoke..... My buddies got a 6L ford, i know he would have had to cycle his glow plugs a few times, even with the truck being plugged in and still that thing would have huffed and puffed, usually it stalls out a time or two before he gets er going... those izuzu -zu-zu-zu-zu  guys sure know how to design a motor


Funny you mention that i have an 08 Duramax that i have not started in a week till today i plugged it in last night after it took me an hour to find the plug and feed it through to the grill it also fired right up no glow plugs came on.My buddy has an 08 powerchoke plugged in and it had a hard time starting he said the starter was screwed it finally kicked in 5 mins later lots of smoke and shaken


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

You chevy/gm guys sure are funny. LOL


----------



## heather lawn spray

musclecarboy;719838 said:


> I've never plugged mine in and with 335k on it, 0 smoke and starts everytime.


and that's why I keep buying Duramax's

I plug in the old '96 6.5 L (Grandma stays close to the old 'electric blanket plug') but the other young ones, they're on their own!!


----------



## Triple L

lol along with your deere's i seen..... those are gonna be some pissed off deere's come spring time


----------



## Daner

The night I brought that new Gmc home...I parked errr In front of the Big Bad Dodge

In the morning I noticed some chew marks on the rear bumper of that new little truck (Gmc)...So I Parked errr In the dome for now...Until the Big Bad Dodge gets use to the Idea of having a little bro aroundwesport


----------



## jefferson

Daner;719962 said:


> The night I brought that new Gmc home...I parked errr In front of the Big Bad Dodge
> 
> In the morning I noticed some chew marks on the rear bumper of that new little truck (Gmc)...So I Parked errr In the dome for now...Until the Big Bad Dodge gets use to the Idea of having a little bro aroundwesport


Ha ha i seen those two running down the highway that night,and nooo way the sweet GMC was gona let the bad Dodge go past her.
Hence the bite marks on her bumper.:crying:


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;719886 said:


> You chevy/gm guys sure are funny. LOL


They are funny, the glow plug light always comes on for a second at start up, unless you have a gas. LOL


----------



## snowplowchick

At least you goofballs haven't lost your sense of humour yet!

Anyway, everyone knows GMC is the best! lol


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I have a 6.0L and it fires up, not plugged in at -25. Only way I know that is I ran over the plug on the extension cord and had no others, so I had to leave it unplugged for the night lol. Whoopsies.


----------



## cet

Didn't plug my 04 in the other night. It was -17. Lets say she wasn't too happy, stalled the first time. My buddy hasn't plugged his 08 in yet and uses his remote started from the window. Lets see, $70,000 truck, pennies for hydro, I think I will plug it in.


----------



## jayman3

The other morning it was -32 here and my 05 powerstroke started right up and never missed a beat you chevy guys make me laugh.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

jayman3;720071 said:


> The other morning it was -32 here and my 05 powerstroke started right up and never missed a beat you chevy guys make me laugh.


Go ford! I was just watching a show about the most northern arctic atmosphered research facility, and they are all fords! lol

Storms blowing up quite large on the radar:


----------



## Daner

Holy Cow...Now I know why that nice extension cord was laying across the lot that I plow

I must have fergot to unplug the darn thing and pulled er all the way to the job site:waving:

I'm hitten the sack soon ...going out at 2am


----------



## augerandblade

Youll be getting more snow than us again, thats fine with me had a super busy Nov and 
dec


----------



## cet

I'm going at 3 am. Maybe home for a few hours and then back out for clean-ups.


----------



## CGM Inc.

We are also shooting for 3am...


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Im going out at 3 am as well, get a shoveler and ill have oodles of time to open up my 2 commercial sites, then condos woo hoo.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;720004 said:


> They are funny, the glow plug light always comes on for a second at start up, unless you have a gas. LOL


not if you plug it in, atleast myn dosent

Daner - How are you liking the new truck? I bet the dodge dosent like having it around hahaha


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Some rocketscientist just went in to the ditch across the road, this is not one of those places thats easy to go in the ditch.


----------



## karol

jayman3;720071 said:


> The other morning it was -32 here and my 05 powerstroke started right up and never missed a beat you chevy guys make me laugh.


I second that with a 08 powerstroke.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;720136 said:


> not if you plug it in, atleast myn dosent


I could be wrong but with my trucks the glow plugs cycle even in the summer when it's 32 degees. At least we agree the D/Max is the best.


----------



## Triple L

well that's fursure!!! but thats wierd, myn only comes on when its cold, for a second or less, but when you plug it in, it dosnet come on at all... mr. bigblock said his didnt come on at all either... o well, not like it makes a difference anyways......


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;720178 said:


> well that's fursure!!! but thats wierd, myn only comes on when its cold, for a second or less, but when you plug it in, it dosnet come on at all... mr. bigblock said his didnt come on at all either... o well, not like it makes a difference anyways......


Mine always flashes even if its warm but I think that's just the light coming on like all other dash lights, not sure if the plugs actually cycle.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;720183 said:


> Mine always flashes even if its warm but I think that's just the light coming on like all other dash lights, not sure if the plugs actually cycle.


Mine light always come on also, but you could be right about all the lights come on at startup.

I feel like a kid at xmas with all this snow coming, how can I possibly sleep. Going out at 11pm.


----------



## heather lawn spray

JD Dave;720195 said:


> Mine light always come on also, but you could be right about all the lights come on at startup.
> 
> I feel like a kid at xmas with all this snow coming, how can I possibly sleep. Going out at 11pm.


The only one's who like snow more than you are the one's that are putting it up their nose


----------



## cet

On one spot of my front walk I have 12" and 5' away i can still see the interlock.

This one is going to be a PITA.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;720214 said:


> On one spot of my front walk I have 12" and 5' away i can still see the interlock.
> 
> This one is going to be a PITA.


I don't even want to see south Dunlop in the morn


----------



## jg244888

City of toronto
11:08 pm est saturday 17 january 2009
snowfall warning for
city of toronto continued 

15 centimetres of snowfall by sunday morning.



Snow locally heavy at times continues tonight as the low pressure system responsible for this white blanket moves into southern ontario from the state of michigan.

As of 11 pm this evening the following table shows measured snowfall amounts over southern ontario of 10 cm or more.

Tillsonburg 12 cm toronto north york 21 cm cambridge 12 cm kitchener 13 cm

with the snow expected to continue all night a general snowfall of 15 to 20 cm is expected across the regions by sunday morning. Snowfall amounts may locally reach 25 to possibly 30 centimetres in areas that receive extra help from moisture off of lake ontario.

Travellers should exercise extreme caution and allow for much extra travel time to reach their destination. Dangerous winter driving conditions from very low to nil visibility in whiteout conditions from heavy snow and local blowing snow will continue throughout the night.

The snow will taper off to flurries sunday morning as the low pressure system..still expected to be over southern ontario..starts to weaken slowly.


----------



## Daner

Have a good one guys...The big Bad Dodge Is rocken and wants to beat all the GMCS to the job sites


----------



## augerandblade

Daner;720448 said:


> Have a good one guys...The big Bad Dodge Is rocken and wants to beat all the GMCS to the job sites


still nothing much in the valley -17.3 celcius and most of the snow is getting dumped in the madawaska highlands south of here before it makes its way here:


----------



## CGM Inc.

Daner;720448 said:


> Have a good one guys...The big Bad Dodge Is rocken and wants to beat all the GMCS to the job sites


My Cummins is ready to go xysport....just waiting on the last Guys to show...


----------



## cet

I think it has stopped. 

Time for round 2.


----------



## mrspiffy

*Woo*

Snow started here in N.B about 2 hours ago .. looking at about 20cm's by the time its done so i hear payup


----------



## CGM Inc.

We are just about done....
New truck performed great! I'm really happy


----------



## shepoutside

Sheesh, how's one supose to go ice fishing, if always plowing. DOne for now, but it's still snowing!!


----------



## musclecarboy

Lets settle the Ford vs GM discussion [at Jon's expense ].

Ford gets stuck. GMC rescues him.


----------



## musclecarboy

Toronto snowfall at about 8:30am (about 10" with at least 2-3 more down since then, still snowing as of 3:00)


----------



## JD Dave

That storm was a dud, hopefully we can make up for it on Wed and Fri.


----------



## Daner

JD Dave;720903 said:


> That storm was a dud, hopefully we can make up for it on Wed and Fri.


No...You must have got snow...ur joken


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;720914 said:


> No...You must have got snow...ur joken


Still laughing.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;720884 said:


> Lets settle the Ford vs GM discussion [at Jon's expense ].
> 
> Ford gets stuck. GMC rescues him.


A dmax with 330k on it pulling out a brand new Ford., priceless. You should have got a pic of the puke on the door. lol


----------



## creativedesigns

jayman3;720071 said:


> The other morning it was -32 here and my 05 powerstroke started right up and never missed a beat you chevy guys make me laugh.


Jay also plugs his diesel over night! lol so it starts easy!


----------



## DKG

Ever notice how jealous GM owners always have to put down drivers of something better?


----------



## Daner

I cant beleive I fell for that

I cant find my block heater plug...It may have got ripped out


----------



## JD Dave

DKG;720927 said:


> Ever notice how jealous GM owners always have to put down drivers of something better?


Oh nevermind it will just get deleted. LOL


----------



## Daner

I got the block heater blues...My John Deere...keeps on tripping the reset for the block heater.

Hey Its snowing preaty good here now


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;720946 said:


> I got the block heater blues...My John Deere...keeps on tripping the reset for the block heater.
> 
> Hey Its snowing preaty good here now


Do you have a hydro heater and a block heater?


----------



## dellwas

Yeah, we're getting it here too. Supposed to get about 15cm of snow/sleet, turn to rain around midnite, and hit plus 4 by morning...



mrspiffy;720701 said:


> Snow started here in N.B about 2 hours ago .. looking at about 20cm's by the time its done so i hear payup


----------



## coif_kid

TWN: 5 - 10 cm predicted as of last night
EC: 10 - 15 cm predicted as of last night

Totals: 25 cm and the snow is still falling

I'm gonna be a weather man. I get to screw up all the time and still get paid for it


----------



## cet

Well as soon as I went out it started to snow again. Finished round 2 and I'm not going until late and hopefully this time it has stopped. Not sure how much we got. My buddy hasn't started his schools yet. He is going to have some fun.


----------



## Daner

JD Dave;720948 said:


> Do you have a hydro heater and a block heater?


If Its got the black reset box on the left hand side, I would say yes

It heats the Trans fluid plus the coolant

It keeps on tripping after 5 mins.

Hey I foung the block heater plug for the Cummins...I neveer had to use It...anyway I cleaned up the ends of the plug and she's just like a GMC nowwesport


----------



## ff1221

Had about 15cm here, stopped snowing around 10am, light fluffy stufff,all done for the day. Looks like cleanups tomorrow, the salt and sand are going to work on the roads, so the 5" of hard pack are coming apart, driveways will be full of heavy crap tomorrow.


----------



## martyman

My area got nailed last night and it won't stop snowing  I'm taking a break my transmission was giving off a burning smell...I have 30 left that I will have to use 4 lo for the rest of the night, hope it helps.


----------



## Daner

martyman;721135 said:


> My area got nailed last night and it won't stop snowing  I'm taking a break my transmission was giving off a burning smell...I have 30 left that I will have to use 4 lo for the rest of the night, hope it helps.


Get the fluid changed real quick


----------



## martyman

> Get the fluid changed real quick


Its new fluid had it changes a few weeks back


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Well not such a good storm, backed in to a car. Minor damage to his car, not a scratch on mine and I did the right thing and told the guy, hope I dont get screwed for it as now he has "noises" and crap in the front end (I rolled in to it and lightly bumped it). And can't go through insurance unless I want to get screwed. Bye bye profit, I hate condos. Anyone had any tips for dealing with this sort of thing?


----------



## martyman

A few summers back I ripped the bumper off a guys old honda...I fixed it gave him some cash, later he changed his mind and tried to go through insurance, they refused him...


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;721030 said:


> If Its got the black reset box on the left hand side, I would say yes
> 
> It heats the Trans fluid plus the coolant
> 
> It keeps on tripping after 5 mins.
> 
> Hey I foung the block heater plug for the Cummins...I neveer had to use It...anyway I cleaned up the ends of the plug and she's just like a GMC nowwesport


Just disconnect the trans heater, we find tey generally go first. Most of the time we don't have enough power onsite to run two heaters.


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;721151 said:


> Well not such a good storm, backed in to a car. Minor damage to his car, not a scratch on mine and I did the right thing and told the guy, hope I dont get screwed for it as now he has "noises" and crap in the front end (I rolled in to it and lightly bumped it). And can't go through insurance unless I want to get screwed. Bye bye profit, I hate condos. Anyone had any tips for dealing with this sort of thing?


Yes keep your mouth shut next time. LOL j/k


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Na, I had to do the right thing, but if I get ****** for things I didn't do, that sure may change my attitude for the next one (which hopefully never happens) lol. I am going to go take pics tonight.


----------



## snowplowchick

Expensive lesson, Lynden Jeff! lol I have never admitted to hitting anything. It's easier that way. I learned the hard way today that if they want to find you after you damage something(well, I didn't do it, someone else that runs the loader did), they will!


----------



## A Man

Lynden-Jeff;721151 said:


> Well not such a good storm, backed in to a car. Minor damage to his car, not a scratch on mine and I did the right thing and told the guy, hope I dont get screwed for it as now he has "noises" and crap in the front end (I rolled in to it and lightly bumped it). And can't go through insurance unless I want to get screwed. Bye bye profit, I hate condos. Anyone had any tips for dealing with this sort of thing?


Hey Jeff, don't worry man, it happens to the best of us, come to think of it I was at a light the other morning filling out my paper work from the lot I had just checked and I let up on the brake for a second, bumped into the car in front of me. I was pissed, got out, luckly no damage to the guys car, light bump. I gave him a 50 and apologized, got lucky on that one.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Man... 3 plows, that was a ***** because it just kept snowing. Why can't it just snow for a few hours and then end properly... none of this 24 hour bull.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I didn't know we couldn't say b i t c h


----------



## ff1221

A Man;721308 said:


> Hey Jeff, don't worry man, it happens to the best of us, come to think of it I was at a light the other morning filling out my paper work from the lot I had just checked and I let up on the brake for a second, bumped into the car in front of me. I was pissed, got out, luckly no damage to the guys car, light bump. I gave him a 50 and apologized, got lucky on that one.


Did the exact same thing in my wife's truck, cost me $300 cash to fix their bumper, and I still haven't replaced the license plate holder on my wife's truck. Should do that sometime, it's only been two years. If you hit something and get caught, always play the cash card first, it touches people where they need it the most, the wallet. Most will pcket the cash and never repair the damage and you don't have to get screwed over more than you already are by your insurance company.


----------



## ff1221

1 cm overnight, Holy $hi#, TWN finally got a forecast right, it's a day to mark on the calendars, a day that will live on in infamy. Gotta go do cleanups, be safe out there fellas, it's us against the world.


----------



## heather lawn spray

ff1221;721663 said:


> 1 cm overnight, Holy $hi#, TWN finally got a forecast right, it's a day to mark on the calendars, a day that will live on in infamy. Gotta go do cleanups, be safe out there fellas, it's us against the world.


Do ya get that feeling somedays?


----------



## Daner

Dave, I'm going to get the tractor In the shop today and pull that hydro connection, and see If It still trips. Jeff,I would ask the guy to get a estimate and pay for It yourself...Unless he,s trying to say there's unrelated damages.

Light flurries here -11 and by the look of things there will be another storm this week


----------



## Ducke

*live from the Duck Pond*

Well we got about 4-6cm last night then it turned to freezing rain then rain.
The city is a mess roads closed,homes flooded,cars and trucks off the road etc.
Now we have rain at times heavy and tonight the temp is going to drop to the basement.
I like snow but this crap sucks.


----------



## sonicblue2003

I posted this on the Western thread but I wanted to know it you guys have run into this.

Ok heres what happened.. maybe this will shed some light as to what the problem is..
For the last month or so the controller has shut off unexpectedly.. sometimes everytime you push "down" and sometimes it would be fine for hours... Yesterday it started moving all on its own.. As I would be going along in float.. the plow would start to raise with out me pushing anything.. then the right wing started going in and out on its own.. went into VEE position and stopped all together and the pump would not shut off at all.but nothing would work.
If I unplug the controller from under the dash ,the pump stops.I've checked my wires leading out of the grill.. I've double checked the plugs and connections. Like I said for a while it would be intermittent and then it had a mind of its own... The controller is the older style with the push and hold mode button... Was there an issue with these units in the past that I should be aware of and will the new updated controller work with this without any problems?? Thanks in advance and sorry for the long post.


----------



## Daner

It could be many things causing that...But for that plow to move on its own...there's a signal being sent to the plow...I would first look at that controller...swap It for another...check the solenoid plus any other wires you can see,for over heated wires etc. I have never had any problems with the controller I think You have the same plow I have...If you can't see anything obvious...I would take It too the dealer.
there are some other Western guys on here maybe they can relate to It


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

A Man;721308 said:


> Hey Jeff, don't worry man, it happens to the best of us, come to think of it I was at a light the other morning filling out my paper work from the lot I had just checked and I let up on the brake for a second, bumped into the car in front of me. I was pissed, got out, luckly no damage to the guys car, light bump. I gave him a 50 and apologized, got lucky on that one.


Thanks man, I know **** happens, $3000 lesson. What a downer, Even though the collison guy said there is no way there is any front end damage the guy still insists I ruined his wheel bearing "because there is a noise", which would be even more. No more rushing, and no more trying to back drag a driveway when the people park directly acoss the road, just not worth the risk. Days like this I hate plowing.


----------



## A Man

That sucks man, I really feel for you. I have had my fair share of bumps along with a few employee's, we haven't ever run them threw insurance, always just paid cash. Most of the time our clients never even found out. 2 years ago one of our skid operators put his plow right threw the back of a minivan while he was backdragging single spots. That was our worst, 6k if I remember right. As long as you're always learning you'll be well ahead of the crowd.


----------



## snowplowchick

Ooh, that is an expensive estimate to fix that! Ouch. That really sucks. When you have to pay cash for the repairs it messes with your profit.


----------



## musclecarboy

Oh man Jeff thats brutal! Looks like an OBS Infiniti G35.

I got in a little fender bender today, a lady tried to sneak thru after her advance left was done and I clipped her back corner. I just told her to leave it and not report it and I wouldn't charge her any $$. I'm too nice! I'm not too concerned though because I nailed a tree in Sep when I was off roading with buddies so the mounts of the headlight and corner light were all smashed already, I just hadn't got around to replacing them. You win some, you lose some.


----------



## MarkG

Get rid of that laptop Jeff... I warned you about watching porn in the truck! :waving:

BTW you have full rights in this case to have 3 estimates done. Record everything at this point. This guys is a big time DH! If he wants to waste everyone's time in the end to go to court then so be it...


----------



## Daner

That don't look like $3000 bucks there...3 grand just to put a new fender on...wow, ask for the other 2 estimates.


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;722352 said:


> That don't look like $3000 bucks there...3 grand just to put a new fender on...wow, ask for the other 2 estimates.


I agree, also Jeff don't give him the money insist on paying the body shop directly.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

MarkG;722274 said:


> Get rid of that laptop Jeff... I warned you about watching porn in the truck! :waving:
> 
> BTW you have full rights in this case to have 3 estimates done. Record everything at this point. This guys is a big time DH! If he wants to waste everyone's time in the end to go to court then so be it...


Hey,

Thanks, I saw you the other day on a steet right near william st in waterdown, but you weren't in your truck. I got pics and a police report, whats a DH?



JD Dave;722380 said:


> I agree, also Jeff don't give him the money insist on paying the body shop directly.





Daner;722352 said:


> That don't look like $3000 bucks there...3 grand just to put a new fender on...wow, ask for the other 2 estimates.


I told him yesterday to get 2 and go to my body shop which a friend refered me to, Mark probably knows it, Waterdown collision. The guy he went to (just 1) and it was $3500 + tax. Waterdown Collison was $2213 taxes in. I have already directly paid Waterdown Collision for the repair. It did not include a wheel bearing, but the guy has been on my ass about it. WC said he did not think it was damaged and did not include it, he said he will look at it when its apart for an alignment but he highly suspects its just wear, he seemed to think the guy had "done this before" as he seemed to try and slip things in, like an entire new light (lens/ballast $1000 alone) when it just needed a lens ($600). Oh well lesson learned the hard way.


----------



## MarkG

DH = _Dick head..._


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

ah, duhh. Lacking sleep lol


----------



## MarkG

Lynden-Jeff;722690 said:


> ah, duhh. Lacking sleep lol


 NP... All good with me.


----------



## jefferson

Pristine PM ltd;721395 said:


> Man... 3 plows, that was a ***** because it just kept snowing. Why can't it just snow for a few hours and then end properly... none of this 24 hour bull.


Come on your in the snow business what do you expect.
Thats mother nature.

By happy your livin in Hamilton try livin in Muskoka then yell see some snow.


----------



## jefferson

Lynden-Jeff;722690 said:


> ah, duhh. Lacking sleep lol


Lacking sleep haha

I been going since sat night, just got tierd,but couldn't sleep so here iam.

!0 cm fri 10m cm sat 5 cm sun and monday i dont ******* know but it was there.

WHOO HOO Iam always lovin it,even after 18 years of clearin snow.

Its all money to me.


----------



## Bajak

jefferson;722883 said:


> Come on your in the snow business what do you expect.
> Thats mother nature.
> 
> By happy your livin in Hamilton try livin in Muskoka then yell see some snow.


I'm born and raised in Parry Sound and know what it's like. I worked in Guelph for 18 years. It's not the snow, it's the people that are all in a rush to get their Timmys'. I'm back in snow belt country here. plow #38 yesterday morning. Radar looks good for here today, don't need to go in. That's fine with me though, 10 plows in seven days is enough.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;720903 said:


> That storm was a dud, hopefully we can make up for it on Wed and Fri.


Etobicoke and Mississauga had alot less. North York got hit good, nothing downtown.

Worst part of the weekend was when I got a call from my kid sister that she got hit while entering the 400 @ Finch late Sunday morning. Some moron in a Pathfinder spun out and took out a Ridgeline minding his own business which veered off and nailed my moms car (with my sister and mom in it). Spent the entire afternoon at the hospital for examinations, all ok with them both-thank God. Moms car is a write off-no biggie. Kinda sucks when you have to pull up to an accident site not knowing exactly how your loved ones made out.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Let him go through his insurance you got no damage so you got no claim.Its no fault insurance happened to me once i never heard another word about it.


----------



## cet

Mr Bigblock;723013 said:


> Let him go through his insurance you got no damage so you got no claim.Its no fault insurance happened to me once i never heard another word about it.


It will still effect your rates. Your insurance company has to be notified because he will not have to pay his deductable. I would phone and ask your insurace company how bad the increase would be.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;722915 said:


> Etobicoke and Mississauga had alot less. North York got hit good, nothing downtown.
> 
> Worst part of the weekend was when I got a call from my kid sister that she got hit while entering the 400 @ Finch late Sunday morning. Some moron in a Pathfinder spun out and took out a Ridgeline minding his own business which veered off and nailed my moms car (with my sister and mom in it). Spent the entire afternoon at the hospital for examinations, all ok with them both-thank God. Moms car is a write off-no biggie. Kinda sucks when you have to pull up to an accident site not knowing exactly how your loved ones made out.


Glad to hear everyone was alright.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Mr Bigblock;723013 said:


> Let him go through his insurance you got no damage so you got no claim.Its no fault insurance happened to me once i never heard another word about it.


Some one else told me it would be no fault also however I thought no fault was on private property only? Such as a condo complex, or a shopping mall. I am going to talk to my insurance agent about it, this time ive paid already however I can't take the risk of having an accident on my already high insurance for 7 years, especially a minor one.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Daner

Jeff just remember,When you talk to your Insurance company...You are also alerting them that you backed Into a car


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Daner;723142 said:


> Jeff just remember,When you talk to your Insurance company...You are also alerting them that you backed Into a car


Ya, I have a broker and he is a friend of mine so he will not report it, and im going to ask about hypothetically. When a guy rear ended me in the spring I called to ask him what I should do, he said just get a police report and tell the guy hes on his own, unless I needed to make a claim which he didn't recommend and my truck was fine lol.

Cheers


----------



## musclecarboy

jefferson;722883 said:


> Come on your in the snow business what do you expect.
> Thats mother nature.
> 
> By happy your livin in Hamilton try livin in Muskoka then yell see some snow.


He's in the east end, not Hamilton. We got hit nicely where I was working (scarboro), I'd say 12"+ by the end of it.


----------



## Daner

*getting cold again*



Lynden-Jeff;723148 said:


> get a police report and tell the guy hes on his own, unless I needed to make a claim which he didn't recommend and my truck was fine lol.
> 
> Cheers


If Its over $1000 Damage,Then you call the boys In blue

JD Dave,I checked out that trans heater with the ohm meter ,and there was no short, Also no short In the block heater...This time It was that reset box...after I found out the price of that box from the good ole John Deere dealer...I got out the rest of my electrical gear and I just bypassed It 

All I see Is sunny skies out there ...whats happening to our big storms


----------



## cet

Jeff, this is my understanding of no fault.

The person that didn't cause the damage does not have to pay his deductable. In order for that to happen the other person has to admit fault and notify his insurance company. You may not have a rate increase but you may not get a discount next year.

I would ask my agent what to do. He would most likely not report it to the insurance company.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Insurance sucks. I heard that you cannot sue the city for a slip and fall, anyone know if that is true? Our insurance company likes paying out but never likes to fight it seems. We do alot of low income townhomes, they will find somewhere to slip.


----------



## Daner

Still looks like there somthing brewing up for this Sunday, Time to move some banks back again


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Spoke with my dads insurance company today and even though the accident was no fault of theirs, their insurance covers the repair. Apparantly this is how it works in Ontario. They no longer go after the other parties insurance for the costs. In this case they wrote the car off.


----------



## cet

Daner;723768 said:


> Still looks like there somthing brewing up for this Sunday, Time to move some banks back again


Car moves and loader work for 2 days straight. I just left the loader guy, 22.5 hours straight. Don't feel too sorry for him, he flies to San Deigo in the morning for a cruise to Hawaii and back for 15 days. At least they took away most of the crap for this week. Down 2 guy for 10 days, maybe JD will lend my one of those extra tractors.


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;723806 said:


> Spoke with my dads insurance company today and even though the accident was no fault of theirs, their insurance covers the repair. Apparantly this is how it works in Ontario. They no longer go after the other parties insurance for the costs. In this case they wrote the car off.


I hope they are all well. These things really put life in perspective. Material things can be replaced.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;723810 said:


> I hope they are all well. These things really put life in perspective. Material things can be replaced.


Theyre both doing fine. Its the second accident for mom in 2 years.-neither of which her fault. She's pretty freaked out. Luckily no one got hurt. Dads out shopping for a new ride tonite-should be interesting.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;723734 said:


> Insurance sucks. I heard that you cannot sue the city for a slip and fall, anyone know if that is true? Our insurance company likes paying out but never likes to fight it seems. We do alot of low income townhomes, they will find somewhere to slip.


Ever think or consider minimizing your liabilty by trying to service different types of accounts? Since we stopped doing the big box crap, our incidents have become non existent. Funny how that happens.


----------



## creativedesigns

Daner;723768 said:


> Still looks like there somthing brewing up for this Sunday, Time to move some banks back again


The snow will soon be here again!!!  BUT, we must remind CET to plug in his chev diesel on a cold winter night, so it starts! or he might need to borow one of JD Daves tractors! lol  :waving:


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;723734 said:


> Insurance sucks. I heard that you cannot sue the city for a slip and fall, anyone know if that is true? Our insurance company likes paying out but never likes to fight it seems. We do alot of low income townhomes, they will find somewhere to slip.


What do you mean 'city'? As it sidewalks/roads or as in city facilities. I think everyone using roads/walks/bus stops etc assume risk when using them, but I'm not sure. I know the city assumes all responsibility to vehicle damage directly due to road deterioration (nail a pothole and bust a rim, city pays).

What do you mean they like paying out? They pay out all victims of your neglegence without going to court? If someone sues for $200k beacuse they smashed their head, why not spend 25k on a lawyer to have the claim chopped down? They cover your azz anyways, so i guess its on them to do what they want.

As stereotypical as it is (last statement), its so true. I guess thats why the stereotype exists...


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;723810 said:


> I hope they are all well. These things really put life in perspective. Material things can be replaced.


Thats exactly how I feel about things. If you've worked 22hrs and you know you're putting your safety at risk, its just not worth it. Go home and grab a few zzzz's to recover. Work is work, I rather get in shti than risk my life driving home excessively over-tired.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;723825 said:


> Ever think or consider minimizing your liabilty by trying to service different types of accounts? Since we stopped doing the big box crap, our incidents have become non existent. Funny how that happens.


So true. At malls everyone is 2 hours late for everything and is rushing to get everything done, not paying attention. What sort of accounts do you persue now?


----------



## DeVries

Ahh, finally I can get a good nights sleep. The last couple of weeks it's been short 2-4 hour naps.

We need a couple more days like we had. Can get started on equipment repairs for the comming season.

Has anyone ever replaced the track bearings on a Bobcat MT52's track carriage?. How do you get the bearings out of the front and back boegy wheels?. I managed to get the smaller boegies out but the other two what a PITA


----------



## musclecarboy

Do you have a blower or a blade on the MT52. I was thinking of getting a Dingo for landscape work next year and am still debating its winter use. I know a blower is about $4500 new (I'd rather get a 36" honda track blower) but I can easily fab up a blade as long as I have a quick-tatch plate. I was thinking a 48 or 54" blade with 8-12" box wings that have a quick release pin attachment system. That'll allow me to push long runs and really stack if we get snow like we got this year. I'm not sure, just speaking my mind....


----------



## DeVries

I rented a blower but was not impressed. It didn't like wet snow and for our application it didn't work well.
We have a blade for it and a oversize bucket and they both work great. Had problems with traction until Bobcat came out with winter tracks for them. Makes a world of a difference. Just make sure that you clean out the snow from the tracks. If you don't it will be like a snow mobile, frozen solid in the morning.


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;723593 said:


> If Its over $1000 Damage,Then you call the boys In blue
> 
> JD Dave,I checked out that trans heater with the ohm meter ,and there was no short, Also no short In the block heater...This time It was that reset box...after I found out the price of that box from the good ole John Deere dealer...I got out the rest of my electrical gear and I just bypassed It
> 
> All I see Is sunny skies out there ...whats happening to our big storms


If you have your tractor in the shed I would reinstall the box, it could avoid a fire. Never had a box go but glad you found out what was wrong.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;723807 said:


> Car moves and loader work for 2 days straight. I just left the loader guy, 22.5 hours straight. Don't feel too sorry for him, he flies to San Deigo in the morning for a cruise to Hawaii and back for 15 days. At least they took away most of the crap for this week. Down 2 guy for 10 days, maybe JD will lend my one of those extra tractors.


That's a long drive my freind in a tractor and in all honesty I'm down 2 tractors, they both should be fixed tomorrow. The one JD lost it's reverser and the Case kind of screwed the harness but 2 of our guys are rebuilding it today and hopefully will have it finished for tomorrow. If you really need help I could probably arrange something.


----------



## cet

I'm good. The one guy left an operator for the backhoe, just not sure how fast he will be and the other guy wanted less work this year so he has and easy run. I have 3 of us on one run and we really only need 2. Plus I have 2 really quick guys this year that can pick up the slack. I have to say the one guy running the 810 has been great.

What are you expecting for tomorrow. Here they are calling for flurries. More salt if you can find it.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;724001 said:


> I'm good. The one guy left an operator for the backhoe, just not sure how fast he will be and the other guy wanted less work this year so he has and easy run. I have 3 of us on one run and we really only need 2. Plus I have 2 really quick guys this year that can pick up the slack. I have to say the one guy running the 810 has been great.
> 
> What are you expecting for tomorrow. Here they are calling for flurries. More salt if you can find it.


Is the salt situation really that bad? What will it be like in 4 weeks??

P.S. I have a buddy that has a '05 CC Dodge 2500 with an 860HD blizzard if you're in a pinch one night, but it looks like you got it under control.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;724001 said:


> I'm good. The one guy left an operator for the backhoe, just not sure how fast he will be and the other guy wanted less work this year so he has and easy run. I have 3 of us on one run and we really only need 2. Plus I have 2 really quick guys this year that can pick up the slack. I have to say the one guy running the 810 has been great.
> 
> What are you expecting for tomorrow. Here they are calling for flurries. More salt if you can find it.


Ok then. LOL Sifto should be releasing salt in the very near future as they are done loading boats for now but who knows. This week looks kind of slow so many they will get caught up.


----------



## ff1221

Pristine PM ltd;723734 said:


> Insurance sucks. I heard that you cannot sue the city for a slip and fall, anyone know if that is true? Our insurance company likes paying out but never likes to fight it seems. We do alot of low income townhomes, they will find somewhere to slip.


As a Municipal Councilor, I can tell you that Municipalities, including the City of Toronto are more susceptible to slip and fall lawsuits than anyone else, because people figure municipalities have deep pockets, mind you so do their insurance companies, with our municipality they had us pay out of pocket with two cases, rather than put it through the insurance company. Makes you wonder why you have insurance, so to answer your question, yes, you can sue the city, and for all kinds of stupid $hi#, so if you have a particularly bad year this year, go fall in a park.


----------



## Triple L

off to the dealer today.... get a couple cartons of snoway megablade viagara ahahahahahahahahha... POS cant keep it up, keeps on falling down every minute or two..... and to get a long list of "updates"


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

musclecarboy;723869 said:


> So true. At malls everyone is 2 hours late for everything and is rushing to get everything done, not paying attention. What sort of accounts do you persue now?


Mostly industrial, schools, and a little bit of retail still. I'll refuse to entertain any big shopping centres again-unless I can reword the contract to my terms.


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;724517 said:


> off to the dealer today.... get a couple cartons of snoway megablade viagara ahahahahahahahahha... POS cant keep it up, keeps on falling down every minute or two..... and to get a long list of "updates"


Dude this thing is unbelievable! Pull a dave and dump it on their front step!


----------



## cet

1/2 way through my contracts today.

12 weeks or 84 days left. You can almost hear the grass growing.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;724759 said:


> 1/2 way through my contracts today.
> 
> 12 weeks or 84 days left. You can almost hear the grass growing.


I can always count on you to keep me updated . LOL


----------



## cet

GV has let me down this year. He won't post the count down clock yet.

He is having so much fun with the new truck that he hopes winter never ends. If he was looking for salt it would be a different story.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

So hows mother nature been treating you all so far this year? For us its been FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;724981 said:


> So hows mother nature been treating you all so far this year? For us its been FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!


She's not on my Christmas Card list.

Still contemplating getting a Groundhog license, and that's because of last year. No I don't hold a grudge.

Does that answer your question?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Fair enough. LOL.


----------



## Daner

cet;724759 said:


> 12 weeks or 84 days left. You can almost hear the grass growing.


I can hear that grass growing as well, I want to get working on my old fishing boat...Its In the back 40...has grass growing on the floor, and I believe a few maples growing out of It as well...Yaa Its been sitting there too long.

I'm considering this a bit of a break, We still have a lot of winter a head of us...Its nice to see that first snow fall ,But Its hard to beat seeing that first Robin when spring finally arrives.


----------



## augerandblade

I always see the middle of January as the mid point but lately our Marches have seen alot of snow


----------



## RAZOR

I was thinking of firing the bike up today just to hear the rumble but I guess it is still a bit early.


----------



## McGaw

All you guys and talk about the spring time.
I've got to go melt some ice after school(Y)
3 accounts asked to have it done, and I got a another 4 calls from other people. Might lead to something bigger, who knows.


----------



## McGaw

Where does everyone find there salt/ grit storage bins?


----------



## heather lawn spray

McGaw;725944 said:


> Where does everyone find there salt/ grit storage bins?


janitorial supply shops


----------



## Triple L

im likin the forcast 
sun, sun, sun, sun, sun 
finally some free time to clean things up


----------



## DeVries

Ya but check out the west coast. 

I'm thinkin something is starting to brew. Must admit though, I like the amount of sleep I've been getting.


----------



## augerandblade

:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:We were supposed to get 15cm on Friday now its down to 4cm. System is staying north of us


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

RAZOR;725425 said:


> I was thinking of firing the bike up today just to hear the rumble but I guess it is still a bit early.


I feel your pain Ray. Looks like were heading south in 2 weeks for a February ride. :yow!:Now I just gotta get my passport renewed.


----------



## McGaw

Just finished salting. 
I was at the one house with a skidsteer and salt. I got out to open the gate to the back yard when a little ford pulls in the driveway and blocks me in. I waved and started to walk over as he ran to the front door. Apparently he asked the h/o if he had anyone doing his snow. DUH...!
The h/o said yes he did and the guy ran back to his truck and sped off. I went and confronted the h/o, asking what happened. 
What makes it even more funny is the h/o is my DAD! PLUS its where I store some of my equipment! LOL. Some people.


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;726411 said:


> I feel your pain Ray. Looks like were heading south in 2 weeks for a February ride. :yow!:Now I just gotta get my passport renewed.


Are you flying or driving? I don't think you need a passport yet if driving. You might not have enough time to get one if you are flying.

I wish I had someone that could look after my stuff so I could go away.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;726483 said:


> Are you flying or driving? I don't think you need a passport yet if driving. You might not have enough time to get one if you are flying.
> I wish I had someone that could look after my stuff so I could go away.


Driving down-trailering 3 bikes, maybe 4. Its one of the few benefits of having partners.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;726483 said:


> Are you flying or driving? I don't think you need a passport yet if driving. You might not have enough time to get one if you are flying.
> 
> I wish I had someone that could look after my stuff so I could go away.


Chris I think you have trust issues, I'm going away for March.


----------



## cet

Someone talked me into working this year. I'm not sure they could cover my route and all the other BS.

The thought of missing a plowable event would drive me insane. Winter is short enough.

Plus, i don't think I would enjoy myself.

Just think, 11 weeks 6 days.


----------



## jayman3

augerandblade;726378 said:


> :realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:We were supposed to get 15cm on Friday now its down to 4cm. System is staying north of us


That works for me in Ottawa temps will be nice too for Friday,Hopefully the salt will be enough.I hope it will will try and go sledding this weekend for the first time this year.


----------



## jefferson

McGaw;726425 said:


> Just finished salting.
> I was at the one house with a skidsteer and salt. I got out to open the gate to the back yard when a little ford pulls in the driveway and blocks me in. I waved and started to walk over as he ran to the front door. Apparently he asked the h/o if he had anyone doing his snow. DUH...!
> The h/o said yes he did and the guy ran back to his truck and sped off. I went and confronted the h/o, asking what happened.
> What makes it even more funny is the h/o is my DAD! PLUS its where I store some of my equipment! LOL. Some people.


You better go hunt him down and put that little ford on top of a snow bank,preferably with him in it.


----------



## McGaw

LOL! 
I don't even know how he was going to do it? 
Shovel?
Blower?
He didn't have a plow, and didn't look like he was operating anything else. I think he was going to shovel the thing
It takes me an hour and 10 minutes to blow the thing.


----------



## augerandblade

jayman3;726521 said:


> That works for me in Ottawa temps will be nice too for Friday,Hopefully the salt will be enough.I hope it will will try and go sledding this weekend for the first time this year.


I dont play in it anymore, its strickly pennies from Heaven.tymusic


----------



## jefferson

McGaw;726562 said:


> LOL!
> I don't even know how he was going to do it?
> Shovel?
> Blower?
> He didn't have a plow, and didn't look like he was operating anything else. I think he was going to shovel the thing
> It takes me an hour and 10 minutes to blow the thing.


Yeah he probably had one of those fold up shovels from Wallmart behind the seat of his little truck,lol
Probably looking to make some BEER money.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

This has to be the funniest thread I have ever read on here. Enjoy if you havent already. 

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=77341


----------



## sonicblue2003

Hey guys!! a little break in the action here.
Well I fixed my plow problem,it was the wiring at the grill plug so I just put two trailer plugs on there and it works.
The new controller came in but won't even work with my plow.. I don't really know why, I was under the impression that the 9 button controller was a direct replacement for the 6 button.
Anybody done this swap and had any problems? anything I need to change to make it work??
Daner, which controller do you use on your MVP?


----------



## itssnowtime

JohnnyRoyale;727330 said:


> This has to be the funniest thread I have ever read on here. Enjoy if you havent already.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=77341


OMG!!! That is sooo funny!!!


----------



## martyman

> This has to be the funniest thread I have ever read on here. Enjoy if you havent already.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=77341


Hot Chicks, Dyslexia and Bears OH MY! We're off to see the Wizard


----------



## Daner

sonicblue2003;727411 said:


> Hey guys!! a little break in the action here.
> Well I fixed my plow problem,it was the wiring at the grill plug so I just put two trailer plugs on there and it works.
> The new controller came in but won't even work with my plow.. I don't really know why, I was under the impression that the 9 button controller was a direct replacement for the 6 button.
> Anybody done this swap and had any problems? anything I need to change to make it work??
> Daner, which controller do you use on your MVP?


*I was out on my lawn chair getting the BBQ Ready for this great day

Here's the controller I have...Glad you got It fixed*


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

sonicblue2003;727411 said:


> Hey guys!! a little break in the action here.
> Well I fixed my plow problem,it was the wiring at the grill plug so I just put two trailer plugs on there and it works.
> The new controller came in but won't even work with my plow.. I don't really know why, I was under the impression that the 9 button controller was a direct replacement for the 6 button.
> Anybody done this swap and had any problems? anything I need to change to make it work??
> Daner, which controller do you use on your MVP?


We got a new 9 button to replace a 6 button that went MIA. Just plugged it in and it worked fine.


----------



## DeVries

Ok guy's not sure about the forecast. they are forecasting nice weather but if you look at the radar it looks kinda iffy. 
Will we miss this next storm thats brewin out west or will the forecast all of a sudden change. Be nice to have a quiet weekend.
Whats Scully saying there Daner?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Nice to have some time off and sleap more than 3 hours in a row. Not to mention sleaping during the nightime... ZZZZZZZ. As for the Mega V no issues as of yet and still impressed on the snow removal performance and stacking ability.

Thanks for all your help Sonic the past few nights of salting. Seems the old 93 has a few issues in the wiring|computer. Not EZ finding a computer for A 93 Cummins diesel.


----------



## Daner

DeVries;727735 said:


> Ok guy's not sure about the forecast. they are forecasting nice weather but if you look at the radar it looks kinda iffy.
> Will we miss this next storm thats brewin out west or will the forecast all of a sudden change. Be nice to have a quiet weekend.
> Whats Scully saying there Daner?


*Ole Skully tells me to never walk past that wood pile ,without grabbing a armfull of wood

He also says That theres something brewen Out there....It wont be as sunny as those young weather guessers are guessing... as he stands out on his old portch looking towards the west.*


----------



## Daner

_Skullys Goose, Is honken Low = Foul weather_


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Lol whos the skully character, I must have missed that day of posting. Thanks for the e-mail daner, sent you one back.

Cheers


----------



## musclecarboy

13* drop in 7 hours.... holy crap


----------



## heather lawn spray

musclecarboy;728236 said:


> 13* drop in 7 hours.... holy crap


look on the bright side . . . i's not raining


----------



## RAZOR

It has been snowing pretty good here for the last hour or so. Looks like I won't be getting much sleep again tongiht.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Ill be sleeping like a baby. LOL


----------



## heather lawn spray

RAZOR;728341 said:


> It has been snowing pretty good here for the last hour or so. Looks like I won't be getting much sleep again tongiht.


Looks like it might end by midnight


----------



## RAZOR

heather lawn spray;728363 said:


> Looks like it might end by midnight


Yeah, it looks like it is slowing down now but there is close to 2 inches so I'll be going out.


----------



## heather lawn spray

RAZOR;728416 said:


> Yeah, it looks like it is slowing down now but there is close to 2 inches so I'll be going out.


Good luck and good plowing!


----------



## ff1221

A few squalls, and some drifting, going out to have a look, hopefully it's a short drive, and I can get back to bed.


----------



## Bajak

I have enough to plow now. Going out and hopefully that's 
all we get for the weekend. Better yet the rest of the winter.
Groundhog season is just around the corner. Shadow or no shadow
there is always 6 weeks of winter left.


----------



## sonicblue2003

Daner,that's the controller they sent me and it won't energize the pump. I can hear the solenoids clicking for the wings but it won't provide the ground signal to trip the pump solenoid. Maybe I have a bad one....I don't know..either way this one is going back and I'll try another. Everything works normal with the old 6 button mode style...
Daff ,no problem,happy to help out when I can and good luck with the 93.

New blackberry 8350i on its way!!! whoo hoo!!!!!


----------



## Triple L

have u guys seen Toms (toby) thread... end of an era... guess he called it quits with snoway... 

Jeff - whos gonna keep the snoway threads going and up to date now  hopefully it didnt have to do with this megablade ordeal....


----------



## Triple L

I was starting to think about summer already, found some old movies from last season... U guys gotta watch this one... Gehl all wheel steer rental unit i used on this one job, actually a really nice machine... until i was done with it... altho i must admit, it drives pretty good on 2 wheels, lol, except everything is backwards


----------



## heather lawn spray

can you spell o-v-e-r-l-o-a-d-e-d?


----------



## schrader

We had 20 cm with drifts up to your waist here in the Collingwood Blue Mountain area.
Looking forward to a few days off. 
Corey


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;728957 said:


> have u guys seen Toms (toby) thread... end of an era... guess he called it quits with snoway...
> 
> Jeff - whos gonna keep the snoway threads going and up to date now  hopefully it didnt have to do with this megablade ordeal....


Toms had some health problems the last few months and I really hope it's not because of that. Just remember what I told you at the LO show, it even makes more sense now.


----------



## creativedesigns

schrader;729141 said:


> We had 20 cm with drifts up to your waist here in the Collingwood Blue Mountain area.
> Looking forward to a few days off.
> Corey


Hey Schrader, ever been to the Spa in Blue Montain? lol :waving: We go to the Tremblant location all the time!


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;729284 said:


> Hey Schrader, ever been to the Spa in Blue Montain? lol :waving: We go to the Tremblant location all the time!


I bet your wife gets a facial.tymusic


----------



## toby4492

JD Dave;729295 said:


> I bet your wife gets a facial.tymusic


......xysport


----------



## Daner

toby4492;729299 said:


> ......xysport


Hi there Toby...I don't see the yellow tie with the black stripes on youwesport

Welcome to the Can Weather Room


----------



## schrader

No I have'nt been to the Scandanave but I have seen the pictures, it is amazing.
Corey


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;729295 said:


> I bet your wife gets a facial.tymusic


A day at the Spa wouldn't be complete without a FACIAL!!! lol .........


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;729423 said:


> A day at the Spa wouldn't be complete without a FACIAL!!! lol .........


She's a keeper then.


----------



## Triple L

lol and thats why this is the best thread on plowsite..... by far


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah,

I don't think of this as a weather thread, just a Canadian Thread.

Fun times, Blue Mountain has fun times at night, but I am too tired after a days skiing.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;729482 said:


> Yeah,
> 
> I don't think of this as a weather thread, just a Canadian Thread.
> 
> Fun times, Blue Mountain has fun times at night, but I am too tired after a days skiing.


Come on Jon, a day skiing with your buds, I'm sure you guys exchange facials at night even if your tired. LOL


----------



## Triple L

thats why he has pouke all over the side of his truck LOL.... u see, it all comes together now hahahah


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I dunno how I missed the puke, I was to busy look at my plow lol


----------



## cet

JD Dave;729487 said:


> Come on Jon, a day skiing with your buds, I'm sure you guys exchange facials at night even if your tired. LOL


You have had way too much sleep.

That's just sick.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;729606 said:


> You have had way too much sleep.
> 
> That's just sick.


LOL...................still laughing.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ah, fun times. Keeps the face warm the next day.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;729690 said:


> Ah, fun times. Keeps the face warm the next day.


Ok you won the SICK award. LOL


----------



## cet

Going up there today. Just wanted to go for a drive and friends have a Cabin a few miles up the road that they are building. There are snow squalls for Barrie but we should be able to miss them. Nice and Sunny but cold with the wind.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Too cold to leave the house for me today.

I am liking the next week.

Working the bobcats now to give us some more room to push.

Is anyone having issues this year more then other with eves dripping and icing up like crazy?


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;730241 said:


> Is anyone having issues this year more then other with eves dripping and icing up like crazy?


The whole eave and downspout ripped off @ my girlfriend's place yesterday and it has about 1/10 of the ice brimwood has.

Next week is definitly lookin good


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;730241 said:


> Too cold to leave the house for me today.
> 
> I am liking the next week.
> 
> Working the bobcats now to give us some more room to push.
> 
> Is anyone having issues this year more then other with eves dripping and icing up like crazy?


So much snow on signs and eaves, have to spot salt alot of places.


----------



## JD Dave

I must go outside and do a snow dance today, I'm not quite sure what to do when it's not snowing and not sure I caqn talk the wife into another kid. Oh well practice makes perfect.


----------



## schrader

You need to come to Collingwood we got another 10cm today.
Corey


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Although TWN is not showing it, because they heavily rely on the NAM model, all other models, including a very accurate short range are saying a minimum 10-15 for wed/Thursday. VERY dependent on a high pressure system, where it will weaken. It weakens one place and we could get slammed with upwards of 30 cm. Time to do your snow dances lol.


----------



## STRONGARM

lets hope theres nonexysport


----------



## heather lawn spray

Pristine PM ltd;730241 said:


> Too cold to leave the house for me today.
> 
> I am liking the next week.
> 
> Working the bobcats now to give us some more room to push.
> 
> Is anyone having issues this year more then other with eves dripping and icing up like crazy?


One of our hotels is going crazy and blocking off sections of sidewalks 'cause the icicles are 2 stories up and they can't get to them


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

STRONGARM;730496 said:


> lets hope theres nonexysport


Im startin to get bored! lol


----------



## heather lawn spray

go out and wash a snowplow


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

heather lawn spray;730548 said:


> go out and wash a snowplow


Its been a week, if I wash it again, the paints gonna come off! lol


----------



## heather lawn spray

well. . . go chat on plowsite

oh yeah! right!


----------



## cet

schrader;730337 said:


> You need to come to Collingwood we got another 10cm today.
> Corey


I got there at 2pm today and left at 7pm and it snowed the whole time. It was snowing pretty good at the mountain. Nice light fluffy stuff.

No facials.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I don't know how people do it up there. Ray must be out everyday! I was talking to someone that takes cares of schools up there. They make nothing and are out all the time.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;731563 said:


> I don't know how people do it up there. Ray must be out everyday! I was talking to someone that takes cares of schools up there. They make nothing and are out all the time.


Some of us do plow snow for just the fun of it, others feel like they need to make money.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;731570 said:


> Some of us do plow snow for just the fun of it, others feel like they need to make money.


It sounds good in theory lol:crying:


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

So consensus is coming around with the models of 5-15 cm depending on where you are in Ontario for tomorrow overnight in to Wednesday.


----------



## musclecarboy

TWN says nothing.... 1cm maybe. EC says its looking like 5cm for T.O., less as you move north. Shouldn't be too bad.... hopefully it doesn't continue into Wed


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;731591 said:


> So consensus is coming around with the models of 5-15 cm depending on where you are in Ontario for tomorrow overnight in to Wednesday.


You just made my night.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Oh great!!! Out of three plow trucks only one is fully funtionable and it has the Mega V. Any one have any ideas on rigging a 1993 W250 to run with no computer!!! Everything seems to funtion other than the alt( computer voltage regulator) powering up the injection pump and the glow grid for the intial start up.

Put some new O2 sensors on the W350. Since then she has been running smoooth but stalls out for no reason. Wait a few min an resarts. Problem seems to be getting more frequent tho.


----------



## ff1221

Calling for 1 to 3 cm up here overnight into Wednesday, got the tractor back with the front mount Blower installed, winters over.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

musclecarboy;731601 said:


> TWN says nothing.... 1cm maybe. EC says its looking like 5cm for T.O., less as you move north. Shouldn't be too bad.... hopefully it doesn't continue into Wed


Let me sum it up for you.... TWN is dumb. lol Ever since that storm after congress they forcast 1-3 cm and we got almost 20, I have no faith. EC says 4 cm or more for tomorow night and periods of snow Wendesday. If models trend even more north then they are now, it could be more.

Cheers


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hey Jeff,

Where are these websites that you are looking at?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I'm putting my $$ on Old Skully. Earlyer this weekend the forcasters were calling for SUN all week!! Now they are talking on and off clipper systems. As for me, payment for plowing is just a bonus. In the early season I might even do it for free!!!! Bring on the snow, I've got trucks to fix and others to buy.


----------



## 24/7

snowing SW of London right now near Chatham. 
I think we gonna see 5 to 15 cms by Thursday or better. 
If the High pressure weakens which it sees like it is the low will track further north and employ us all more


----------



## STRONGARM

let's hope it's under 5cm for a quick salt payup


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Let's hope for nothing! We have to many salt included!


----------



## STRONGARM

i'm O.K with that to!!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;731704 said:


> Let's hope for nothing! We have to many salt included!


I'll hope for nothing on your lots.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Pristine PM ltd;731630 said:


> Hey Jeff,
> 
> Where are these websites that you are looking at?


Sites I gather info from:

Accuweather premium and the forums below:
http://forums.accuweather.com/index.php?showforum=61

GFS and NAM models:
http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/analysis/

Euro Model:
http://weather.unisys.com/ecmwf/index.html

Canadian Model:
http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/model_forecast/global_e.html


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave prefers to anti-salt the lots, cause it benefits the environment! 

BTW: I just heard on the news, in west Ottawa a Tim Hortons location got robbed today! lol...someone must have been hungry for timbits


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Why rob a timmies? To many small bills!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That Accu forum gives me ulcers!

I kinda like looking at The Weather Network and not knowing. I am going to deal with whatever happens, so I would rather not know until 2am tuesday morning!

Ah well, let's hope WN is right and it is nothing but a salting.


----------



## A Man

I'm going to have to side with jeff and dave on this one. We just finished all our hauling and stacking finally last night. Our gear is ready to work again and most of my guys have got a solid week of snowmobiling in so they're ready to get back to work. I only need 3cm to plow but 10 is always more fun.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Maybe a Meetup is in order if the snow doesnt come back, they always seem to brew some snow lol.


----------



## STRONGARM

Lynden-Jeff;731826 said:


> Maybe a Meetup is in order if the snow doesnt come back, they always seem to brew some snow lol.


Don't go starting any snow dances


----------



## DeVries

We have nothing forecasted for tonight but radar is showing what looks to be a couple cm's for tonight. Hopefully just a salting.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;730283 said:


> I must go outside and do a snow dance today, I'm not quite sure what to do when it's not snowing and not sure I caqn talk the wife into another kid. Oh well practice makes perfect.


Dave needs to teach us the moves to the snow dance, so all of us contract guys can go out and do the complete opposite


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Well if its not gonna snow, lets atleast get the grass growing!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The scary thing is that Dave is contract too... he just really likes snow.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;731795 said:


> That Accu forum gives me ulcers!
> 
> I kinda like looking at The Weather Network and not knowing. I am going to deal with whatever happens, so I would rather not know until 2am tuesday morning!
> 
> Ah well, let's hope WN is right and it is nothing but a salting.


If you look at the hourly on TWN then it is going to snow for 6 hours.

I think you are not going to know until 2am Wed. morning. 2 am Tues I am going to be sleeping like a baby with my phone off just incase someone is looking for salt.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, saw that too.

Whoops, Wed at 2 I meant.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;731912 said:


> If you look at the hourly on TWN then it is going to snow for 6 hours.
> 
> I think you are not going to know until 2am Wed. morning. 2 am Tues I am going to be sleeping like a baby with my phone off just incase someone is looking for salt.


Has the salt got any easier to get?


----------



## cet

Let's hope for a couple of cm's. The way this year is going it will be more like 10cm.


----------



## Triple L

1-3 cm means 13 cm.... I finally figured these guesser guys out


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We got a fax from a place one of our guys uses in Oshawa. $300 a yard for clearlane... Our regular place is bumping the price to $115 from $110 for Clearlane/Thawrox

We can't buy salt anymore, but still can get Treated.


----------



## howesyouryard

I see that the TWN has just changed their minds again out my way. They were calling for 5cm on Thursday but it is down to 1cm now. I don't know about the rest of you but I am ready for a little more snow.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Where are you?


----------



## Triple L

whats clearlane? is it that "koolaid sponcered $h^t" thats what we got now... and I hate it! freezes in the salter ALL THE TIME,


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Cargill makes it.

It is the green stuff.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Thawrox is made by sifto and we seem to have a decent supply of it so far. It is supposed to be orange, but looks more like Magic.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;731967 said:


> Cargill makes it.
> 
> It is the green stuff.


Jon has the money, us poor folk just buy the white stuff.


----------



## cet

Triple L;731966 said:


> whats clearlane? is it that "koolaid sponcered $h^t" thats what we got now... and I hate it! freezes in the salter ALL THE TIME,


Clearlane is the green treated salt you get from Cargill. We only use it on sidewalks. We keep it in pails, salt boxes and rubber maid bins. Never had the stuff freeze. It is quite good actually.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I would have the money if everyone didn't take forever to pay us... and even then I might not actually.

Anyone having cheques bounce? We had a fun time with Property Managers bouncing cheques on us because people stopped paying their maintenence fees.

Treated stuff holds up a lot better over time.


----------



## howesyouryard

Pristine PM ltd;731955 said:


> Where are you?


I am in the Port Hope/ Cobourg area.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

My Parents have a farm in Hastings. I really like the old parts of both of those towns.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;731978 said:


> I would have the money if everyone didn't take forever to pay us... and even then I might not actually.
> 
> Anyone having cheques bounce? We had a fun time with Property Managers bouncing cheques on us because people stopped paying their maintenence fees.
> 
> Treated stuff holds up a lot better over time.


That might be a little scary. Are those post dated Cheque's?


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;731978 said:


> I would have the money if everyone didn't take forever to pay us... and even then I might not actually.
> 
> Anyone having cheques bounce? We had a fun time with Property Managers bouncing cheques on us because people stopped paying their maintenence fees.
> 
> Treated stuff holds up a lot better over time.


Can't beleive a management company would bounce a cheque, no excuse after the winter we've had.


----------



## Triple L

Yup, had a $1000 cheque bounce the other day... went to get it certifed, until i found out thier main branch is in toronto.... piss me off


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

They are not post-dated. We send the invoice, they take 30-60, and then bounce it because they didn't realize the fees were not in the account and didn't tell us. They just cut the cheque.

It bothers me alot because they must have known, but they don't care and have no incentive. It is not their money, they don't pay the late fees to us or the bank charges.

It seems like people are cash strapped period these days.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Lynden-Jeff;731896 said:


> Well if its not gonna snow, lets atleast get the grass growing!


. . . but where are the inverted flight tanks located?


----------



## Triple L

I hear ya 100%, had 2 customers say no more salt and 1 say no more plowing at all...guess they have the resources themself.... everyone is hurtin! and this is an essential service... landscaping this summer is not looking so healthy


----------



## howesyouryard

Pristine PM ltd;731986 said:


> My Parents have a farm in Hastings. I really like the old parts of both of those towns.


Hastings is a nice area. Big farm country. I like it in Port Hope. I am just 5 mins from the 401. Lots of room but not to far from my lots.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Just picked up another hotel starting Feb 1, Just went in to cruise around, didn't think much of whoever's plowing technique. Maintenance chief called across the lot 'I'll be with you in a moment'. 4 days later they signed on for the next 12 months. Gotta do something to cover the loss of spraying


----------



## A Man

heather lawn spray;732053 said:


> Just picked up another hotel starting Feb 1, Just went in to cruise around, didn't think much of whoever's plowing technique. Maintenance chief called across the lot 'I'll be with you in a moment'. 4 days later they signed on for the next 12 months. Gotta do something to cover the loss of spraying


Seems like there's a few guys in town that have over extended themselfs or just underbid and can't maintain a good level of service. I just submited a quote today to take over a property for the rest of the year, half season price was over 18k, figures crossed it comes in!


----------



## CGM Inc.

heather lawn spray;732053 said:


> Just picked up another hotel starting Feb 1, Just went in to cruise around, didn't think much of whoever's plowing technique. Maintenance chief called across the lot 'I'll be with you in a moment'. 4 days later they signed on for the next 12 months. Gotta do something to cover the loss of spraying


Only thing we have to differentiate ourself is good service!
We also look at a bunch of new sites that won't get renewed with the current contractor.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;731788 said:


> Why rob a timmies? To many small bills!


We should have given them your address!payup


----------



## musclecarboy

As a sidenote.... I want to go to where ever the place is in DeVries' pic. I'm sure cet wouldn't mind either.


----------



## DeVries

Come down sometime this summer and I'll show it to you. He's a customer of mine that most if not all probably know. 
Property is almost eight acres with a house and two ponds. The rest is grapes for the winery that he owns. It's the only patterned asphalt driveway that I've ever seen. I think interloc would look better but it was installed before my time.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Well, looks like everything is a go for tomorrow.


----------



## Triple L

ya what a great event... starting a 9 tonight and not ending until 3 tmr. afternoon.... let the phone start ringing :realmad:


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

DeVries;732429 said:


> Come down sometime this summer and I'll show it to you. He's a customer of mine that most if not all probably know.
> Property is almost eight acres with a house and two ponds. The rest is grapes for the winery that he owns. It's the only patterned asphalt driveway that I've ever seen. I think interloc would look better but it was installed before my time.


ED Smiths property?


----------



## DeVries

E.C is calling for 5-10 and the weathwer network 1cm. What gives?


----------



## DeVries

Nope sorry Jeff it's a little farther east of theirs.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

DeVries;732450 said:


> Nope sorry Jeff it's a little farther east of theirs.


Then I got no clue lol, You do ED smith right? TWN says almost 10 for me now atleast. I knew they would change their tune.

Cheers


----------



## DeVries

Ya we still do Smiths. 

I hope what we get won't be the mixed snow freezing rain stuff. Looks like that is also included in this system just south of us.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Gas up the trucks!!!!!



> wocn11 cwto 270952
> *special weather statement
> issued by environment canada ontario region. 4:52 am est tuesday
> 27 january 2009.*
> 
> special weather statement issued for..
> City of toronto
> windsor - essex - chatham-kent
> sarnia - lambton
> elgin
> london - middlesex
> simcoe - delhi - norfolk
> dunnville - caledonia - haldimand
> oxford - brant
> niagara
> city of hamilton
> halton - peel
> york - durham
> huron - perth
> waterloo - wellington
> dufferin - innisfil
> grey - bruce
> barrie - orillia - midland
> belleville - quinte - northumberland
> kingston - prince edward
> peterborough - kawartha lakes
> stirling - tweed - south frontenac
> bancroft - bon echo park
> brockville - leeds and grenville
> city of ottawa
> gatineau
> prescott and russell
> cornwall - morrisburg
> smiths falls - lanark - sharbot lake
> parry sound - muskoka
> haliburton
> renfrew - pembroke - barry's bay
> algonquin
> burk's falls - bayfield inlet.
> 
> ..snow tonight and wednesday..
> 
> A low pressure system getting organized in texas this morning will
> make its way to the ohio valley and east to the atlantic by wednesday
> evening.
> 
> Snow well in advance of the low is developing to the south of the
> great lakes this morning. Snow will reach windsor late this
> afternoon or early this evening and spread to the northeast tonight..
> Reaching goderich to the greater toronto area near midnight..and
> extending to muskoka to the ottawa valley by wednesday morning.
> Snow will end from west to east wednesday..over the southwest
> wednesday morning..over south central areas in the early afternoon..
> And over eastern ontario early wednesday evening.
> 
> Current indications are that the highest snow amounts will fall south
> *of a line from windsor to london to orangeville to ottawa where 10 to
> 15 centimetres of snow is expected over a period of 12 to 18 hours.
> Slightly higher amounts are possible for regions near the west end of
> lake ontario as the east winds pick up additional moisture from the
> open water. *north of this line..from sarnia to goderich to barrie to
> petawawa about 5 to 10 centimetres of snow is forecast. Regions from
> kincardine to owen sound and muskoka..haliburton..and algonquin will
> see about 2 to 5 centimetres of snow. At this time the bruce
> peninsula and burk's falls areas look like they will be on the
> northern fringe of this system with no appreciable amounts of snow.
> 
> According to the latest computer models snow amounts are not expected
> to reach the snowfall warning criteria of 15 centimetres in 12 hours.
> However there is still some uncertainty as to the exact track of the
> low which will affect local snow amounts. Environment canada
> continues to monitor this situation and further messages or warnings
> will be issued as necessary.
> 
> Listen for further statements. Additional information may also be
> found by consulting the latest public forecast. The next public
> forecast will be issued by 5 am.


----------



## DeVries

Hey thanks for making my day...............................................not


----------



## JD Dave

I love getting up in the morning to a Winter Weather Advisory, just puts a  on my face.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I hate these poorly timed ones more then just a regular storm.

We are going to have to do an early useless run, then a run at 2pm probably, then night cleanups.

If the weather gods would just make it snow hard and end at midnight I would be a happy camper like you Dave.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;732502 said:


> I hate these poorly timed ones more then just a regular storm.
> 
> We are going to have to do an early useless run, then a run at 2pm probably, then night cleanups.
> 
> If the weather gods would just make it snow hard and end at midnight I would be a happy camper like you Dave.


No sense washing your truck today, you'll be hanging out the window all day tomorrow.


----------



## cet

I have a feeling this one is going to get worse as the day goes along. It might show up a little later. They said it is moving real slow through the States. They thought it would be out of Texas by now and it is still there.

Probably will start on time and last longer with higher snow amounts. Just for you JD.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

probably... not that I washed it since anyway... snow took care of it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We do garbage Thursdays, so I hope it is all wrapped up by then.

People are idiots with there garbage bins when they know snow is coming. They put them directly in our way.


----------



## snowplowchick

Looks like what Pristine said. We will have to plow twice tomorrow it looks like. And knowing my luck we will get questioned when they get the invoice why did we go twice. 

Anyone else having a real problem getting paid this year? The January invoices are almost ready to go out and now they are questioning the bill from last month still. Losing my patience with nickel and dimers.


----------



## JD Dave

Scully and Daner are my new weathermen, they called this storm.


----------



## itssnowtime

Hey Jeff, looks like you got your wish!!

We still haven't seen our payments from the December salting yet?? We've been told by our "happy meal" accounts that they don't want any more salting this year

On a totally off subject, I got a phone call last night from weed spraying company for spraying services this year and they say the pesticide ban has not taken effect for the Burlington area? i thought Jan 1 /09 was the date when that was to start?


----------



## musclecarboy

Damnit Jeff! I have an exam tomorrow at 9, you coulnd't have picked a better day? That's when I was planning on grabbing a few zzzz's. Oh well, this will be another PITA!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

cet;732521 said:


> I have a feeling this one is going to get worse as the day goes along. It might show up a little later. They said it is moving real slow through the States. They thought it would be out of Texas by now and it is still there.
> 
> Probably will start on time and last longer with higher snow amounts. Just for you JD.


Bingo, this is definatly a possibility.


----------



## Triple L

itssnowtime;732610 said:


> Hey Jeff, looks like you got your wish!!
> 
> We still haven't seen our payments from the December salting yet?? We've been told by our "happy meal" accounts that they don't want any more salting this year
> 
> On a totally off subject, I got a phone call last night from weed spraying company for spraying services this year and they say the pesticide ban has not taken effect for the Burlington area? i thought Jan 1 /09 was the date when that was to start?


Im almost positive its ONTARIO wide... Heather will know! sounds like a money skeem.......


----------



## heather lawn spray

itssnowtime;732610 said:


> Hey Jeff, looks like you got your wish!!
> 
> We still haven't seen our payments from the December salting yet?? We've been told by our "happy meal" accounts that they don't want any more salting this year
> 
> On a totally off subject, I got a phone call last night from weed spraying company for spraying services this year and they say the pesticide ban has not taken effect for the Burlington area? i thought Jan 1 /09 was the date when that was to start?


April 1 2009

As far as I know it's province wide no exceptions at this time. There are some 'exotic' types of weed control being marketed. I'm holding back and waiting to see if any of them work before I commit my time money and reputation to them


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

DUN DUN DUN lol


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

The short break was well deserved...and short lived-back to winter. Happy plowing everyone...unless you work in Nil-Trace.


----------



## drivewaydoctor

Any one of you guys are welcome to lend me your trucks... LMAO!!

And here my truck is sitting in a mechanic shop with no power getting to the fuel pump... Boy do I ever hope he figures out the problem before this comes...


----------



## martyman

I spent three days under my jeep in a freezing cold garage...new rear shocks..trackbar. I can't afford shops and sloppy work they do.


----------



## TD BOBCAT

*Nothing to do with the weather but a question all the same*

I am wondering if anybody(from Canada) is using this forum on a regular basis to share information? If so is there a specific location on here that is being used?

Regards 
Doug


----------



## McGaw

This thread is where people from Canada are discussing weather, current conditions, etc. It's mostly people from Ontario on here.


----------



## TD BOBCAT

R U aware of any other threads for Canadians to use to discuss other topics other than weather?


----------



## augerandblade

heather lawn spray;732661 said:


> April 1 2009
> 
> As far as I know it's province wide no exceptions at this time. There are some 'exotic' types of weed control being marketed. I'm holding back and waiting to see if any of them work before I commit my time money and reputation to them[/QUOTE Yaah you wonder why we had to renew our operators licence. I renewed anyway but not before calling some pencil pusher at MOE Bottom line was "even if your putting down corn gluten commercialy you will need a licence to to that. I told him "now Ive heard it all, you guys are something else, it just anyother money grab".


----------



## augerandblade

TD BOBCAT;732756 said:


> I am wondering if anybody(from Canada) is using this forum on a regular basis to share information? If so is there a specific location on here that is being used?
> 
> Regards
> Doug


Just start your own thread if ya got a question or search!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1tymusic


----------



## STRONGARM

Thanks Jeff :realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## heather lawn spray

augerandblade;732782 said:


> heather lawn spray;732661 said:
> 
> 
> 
> April 1 2009
> 
> As far as I know it's province wide no exceptions at this time. There are some 'exotic' types of weed control being marketed. I'm holding back and waiting to see if any of them work before I commit my time money and reputation to them[/QUOTE Yaah you wonder why we had to renew our operators licence. I renewed anyway but not before calling some pencil pusher at MOE Bottom line was "even if your putting down corn gluten commercialy you will need a licence to to that. I told him "now Ive heard it all, you guys are something else, it just anyother money grab".
> 
> 
> 
> Really adds to your respect for the MOE doesn't it
Click to expand...


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Dont you only need an application license for products that are registered pesticides? I didnt think corn glutten was registered pesticide, but maybe im out of the loop.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Accuweathers new snow map.









Surprised we are not in a snow storm warning


----------



## JD Dave

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne...e=WWCAON0029&warningdisplay=ec&warningtype=sw


----------



## sonicblue2003

Ahhhhhhh... this next little storm is gonna be long and drawn out... 1-3 cm each time period... This one is not going to be fun for us in the deep south. I guess that's why we lay down salt!!!
Hows everyone else doing? Getting all your equipment back up and running???


----------



## Daner

Lynden-Jeff;732889 said:


> Dont you only need an application license for products that are registered pesticides? I didnt think corn glutten was registered pesticide, but maybe im out of the loop.


Yaa If It used to control weeds Yaaa need the licence

Great map there Jeff...I hear we have snow on the way????

Skully If your listening through your Crystal radio...I'm on my way up to the hill to have a cold pop with yaa


----------



## sonicblue2003

hahahahaha... Vancouver getting snow!!!! Now That's funny!!!! I have friends that used to live there... He told me when they had snow, ONCE in 6 years that the city went wild.. had no clue what to do!!!


----------



## Daner

*Winter storm Warning??*

The Skully Report

Winter snowfall In Effect for most of southern Ontario and regions near by
Its time to get off the lawn chairs and pack up all your empties, Snow Is on Its way and time to get back to work.
A upper leval low with a sudden twist Is on Its way from good ole Texas ,Looks to be a long drawn out storm,but hey snow Is Snow. The far south may see the snow come In as early as 9pm tonight,to the north It will be a bit later, once the geese fly the hec off my t.v. tower I will git back up there and take another look

Stay tuned to Ole Skully for futher updatestymusic:waving:


----------



## sonicblue2003

Thank you oh great one!!! Careful up on the tower.. those geese have there own defense system!!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

You don't need a License to put corn gluten done as an organic fertilizer. That is a property of it. That was my understanding. I think it is something like 9-0-0


----------



## cet

They are calling for 2-4 for us overnight. Most of my places have a 5cm trigger. They are going to show up at 7am and wonder why their lots aren't cleared. The other places we get to fight the traffic all day and plow these twice, maybe 3 times. Then tomorrow night we plow the other ones that have been driven on all day and pounded into the ground. Two trying winters in a row.

I have this one Boss that phones all the time asking if I have taken off for Florida yet. At least he understands what's happening.


----------



## Daner

Say good bye to the Sun for a week or so...Winter Is back

The radar Is showing snow coming our way...but she's a slow mover


----------



## cet

Daner;733137 said:


> Say good bye to the Sun for a week or so...Winter Is back
> 
> The radar Is showing snow coming our way...but she's a slow mover


You will get it before me but I am hoping for 3-4 am. That way they won't expect us to show. Bedtime at 10  and alarm for 4 but I will be awake before that.:realmad:


----------



## cet

They just pushed our forecast back a couple of hours. I guess this thing is moving slow. They say it should end by 7pm.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

4 am I think we will start our first run. Heart is already beating faster


----------



## cet

A couple of cold pops will slow that down. 

I'm not sure there will be enough snow at 4am to plow. I'm not plowing until atleast 2" down. I have spoiled these guys way too much over the past 3 years. This year I am doing it a little different and I have had less calls.

3 trucks for 9 hours work is more then enough IMO.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;733133 said:


> Then tomorrow night we plow the other ones that have been driven on all day and pounded into the ground. Two trying winters in a row.


Do the kids in your schools make huge snow balls and leave them all over the playgorunds and fields? Its actually kinda funny-except when their frozen to the ground.


----------



## Daner

I agree...I think It will be snowing like a bugger at 7am


----------



## augerandblade

Pristine PM ltd;733120 said:


> You don't need a License to put corn gluten done as an organic fertilizer. That is a property of it. That was my understanding. I think it is something like 9-0-0


Thanks for your comment I didnt think so either, I renewed my operators licence cuz being government they hopefully can be persuaded by lobbiest to get their act together. I dont know what I need a licence for this year are all the tree spraying chemicals banned:realmad:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;733171 said:


> 4 am I think we will start our first run. Heart is already beating faster


At the risk of sounding like a smartass-How long have you been at this game? I used to get that way (years ago) if weather was in the forecast-now I just take it as it comes.


----------



## Daner

I think I should go and plow the ones that will conplain now...then I can sleep In LOL


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;733215 said:


> Do the kids in your schools make huge snow balls and leave them all over the playgorunds and fields? Its actually kinda funny-except when their frozen to the ground.


No, there are too many wardens out there making sure the kids don't have any fun. They don't want any piles higher then 4', then you have to teach them some math and ask how much loader work do you want to do.


----------



## Daner

Looks like a 4am start...better pack a lunch, The sky has already started to turn


----------



## ff1221

JohnnyRoyale;733215 said:


> Do the kids in your schools make huge snow balls and leave them all over the playgorunds and fields? Its actually kinda funny-except when their frozen to the ground.


The kids here leave crazy carpets and sleds out all over the place, you'd be amazed how well a crazy carpet goes through the blower, doesn't come out well though.


----------



## Daner

How bout all the shear pins yaa go through

My blower loves phone books

One time It ate a wood splitter...chewed the gas tank right off and bit the head, took out the spark plug
the snow was so deep and It was early In the am...oh yaa and rubber feed pails,,Yaa got watch out for them


----------



## STRONGARM

Looks like we might not be able to start till early am.....that means a long busy day and night Wen.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;733228 said:


> No, there are too many wardens out there making sure the kids don't have any fun. They don't want any piles higher then 4', then you have to teach them some math and ask how much loader work do you want to do.


Are you serious?? Have you done a ton of loader work for them this year?


----------



## ff1221

Daner;733296 said:


> How bout all the shear pins yaa go through
> 
> My blower loves phone books
> 
> One time It ate a wood splitter...chewed the gas tank right off and bit the head, took out the spark plug
> the snow was so deep and It was early In the am...oh yaa and rubber feed pails,,Yaa got watch out for them


Chewed the jack off a utility trailer at the local Canadian Tire store, worst one was a dog blanket left in the middle of the driveway, got all wrapped up in the impeller, had to carve it out with a utility knife. Recycling bins are colourful when they go through.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;733171 said:


> 4 am I think we will start our first run. Heart is already beating faster


Deep breathes Jon. Ask the girlfreind for a massage.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

My shovels like to suck up door mats and strings of christmas lights with the blowers lol. This one is a big one:


----------



## STRONGARM

Lynden-Jeff;733402 said:


> My shovels like to suck up door mats and strings of christmas lights with the blowers lol. This one is a big one:


what's your plan Jeff


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

STRONGARM;733460 said:


> what's your plan Jeff


Im getting up at 3 to see whats going on, if there is 2 inchs im going to start at the egg and I, and then the YMCA, and then work my way down in to burlington, so I could have a pass done between 7 and 8 ish at woodward if that works for you, thought im not sure if im going to rush on getting the shovelers in if its going to be a long drawn out storm. Will have to see how fast its building up.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Same here...get up at 3.00 AM and see where it goes.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;733381 said:


> Deep breathes Jon. Ask the girlfreind for a massage.


I love massages from Christine....especially when theres a happy ending! lol  :waving:


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;733368 said:


> Are you serious?? Have you done a ton of loader work for them this year?


We have done loader work at the schools. The challenge is to keep the piles low enough so the kids stay off them. We only do loader work in the parking areas. They won't pay for loader work in the playgrounds. I don't blame them.


----------



## musclecarboy

Looks like its coming during daylight hours for the most part. I'm going to be pissed if we go at 5 or 6 and get to the site only to scratch our ass waiting because only 1-2cm is down.


----------



## McGaw

Just starting here. It's coming down but not sticking
Does anyone have an estimate for London yet? 


I'm happy it's snowing, put PISSED the leafs are losing 6-1:angry:
Some things were never meant too be....


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

This one is a doozy, time for sleep. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Doubting that there is going to be enough down by early morning to make it worth while. Betting on a early afternoon plow to open up, continued right through to night to get everything cleaned.

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USOH0245


----------



## Triple L

rollin out now... cleariing sidewalks and walkways only + heavy salt on them.... parking lots can wait till after 5 tonight... might get to do the driveways twice today payup

I just love how on sunday and monday all the guys on the radio... we highly doubt we'll get more then 3 cm on wed. hahahahahaa, he revised that pretty quick


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

back to bed


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;733973 said:


> back to bed


We just called everyone in. Did you notice they upped the totals on EC to 15-25 today. When I look at the radar now it doesn't like that much but I hope so.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Just under an inch on the ground now,South end of Hamilton Mountain. Come on lake effect


----------



## Bruce'sEx

not enough down to push here yet, and barely doing anything.
http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USOH0245&animate=true

seen to be in a gap in the storm right now


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

JD Dave;733978 said:


> We just called everyone in. Did you notice they upped the totals on EC to 15-25 today. When I look at the radar now it doesn't like that much but I hope so.


lol are you crazy? The radar is exploding, not to mention is moving as slow as a snail. We are just leaving now, but it looks like a bit of jacking off for a while.


----------



## ff1221

Half an inch on the ground here, snowing heavy, looks like it could be an all day snowfall, kinda sucks, it'll be all packed down by the end of the day.


----------



## CGM Inc.

We played a little at the commercial accounts and stay put for a while.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Got in about an hour ago from my first lap. Put a layer of salt down Xtra heavy by the high traffic areas. Only a dusting down at 5am, by the looks of things that is changing by the minute. At home almost 2 inches on the ground. Intensity is inrceasing and the radar shows no sign of letting up.


----------



## musclecarboy

Exam at 9, then I'll see whats going on. I'll do the first run at 11 then another later this aft/early eve then possibly a 3rd late if needed.

Wow, exeter radar is going wild


----------



## McGaw

Its really coming down hard now. only 10ft or so visability


----------



## heather lawn spray

5 cm on the ground 

steady snowfall1-2 cm per hour


----------



## cet

I only have 5 cm on the ground now. I guess we should start. I bet driving from site to site is going to be time consuming. I hope it stops at 7pm like they say.


----------



## Scotty 2

just started here in Ottawa at about 9 am.....we got about 3 to 4cm down now

City just called me for my graders to go in to start plow for 12.30 pm.


----------



## Triple L

finally back from round #1... 8 hours and I only plowed 2 of 12 mostly large commercials


----------



## DeVries

Back end of the storm seems to be around London now. Looks like a nice easy nighttime cleanup.


----------



## shepoutside

DeVries;734304 said:


> Back end of the storm seems to be around London now. Looks like a nice easy nighttime cleanup.


That's good, be here in a hour or so, then can go play


----------



## EME 411

Coming down good here, thought it was going to pass to the south of here. All the storms this year seem to follow the seaway east.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

All done here!!! In fact the sun came out obout 3pm, everything looks pure white. Have a solid 15" of snow down on the ground here, for this tropicial region that is few and far inbetween seasons. Enjoy the fluffy stuff....


----------



## martyman

Did my first round...the city is getting slow this storm to clear the streets in my area.


----------



## DeVries

Barometer is on the rise. 

Time for round 2 and final cleanups.


----------



## augerandblade

tymusic


EME 411;734401 said:


> Coming down good here, thought it was going to pass to the south of here. All the storms this year seem to follow the seaway east.


Hey we get our share those Windsor and Grimsby boys dont know what a real Canadian winter is, they can use the trainers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!tymusic


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I wish we had the snow you guys get in Renfrew. At a per push/salt contract that equalls more CASH!!! Just to think it isn't even Feb yet. If I was the groundhog I'd stay put in my den for fear of the cold or worse LEAD.


----------



## D DeSantis

Its coming down hard in montreal wind is bad!! just finished my first run and checked some of the walks i did first all i can say is wow! its going to be a long night.
-Dan


----------



## ff1221

Gotten more snow from the lake effect trailing the storm than we did the storm, loks like round 2 will be more than round 1.


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;733989 said:


> lol are you crazy? The radar is exploding, not to mention is moving as slow as a snail. We are just leaving now, but it looks like a bit of jacking off for a while.


LOL, did you think I was serious? We plowed from 4am until about 6pm, our lots look great. Back out at 1 for touchups, salt and loader work. I love plowing in the daylight, just seems fun.


----------



## Daner

What on earth are we going to do with all this snow...more loader work! Done for the day here...back out In the early am...Theres word going around town that Feb. will be action packed zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;734835 said:


> What on earth are we going to do with all this snow...more loader work! Done for the day here...back out In the early am...Theres word going around town that Feb. will be action packed zzzzzzzzzzz


Please tell me it's true Daner, would be nice to have snow the whole winter.


----------



## musclecarboy

Just got in from my 2nd run, going out at 2 or 3 to do another clean sweep and salt.


----------



## ff1221

The weather guessers are predicting a thaw Daner, supposed to come the week after next, might settle some piles down a bit. I got space left, let February bring it on


----------



## sonicblue2003

Ok I'm punching out for the day... Started at 6am Wed... And I just got in at 6am Thursday... I hear that the Belleville area got 10"... any truth to that? Good luck to the rest of you guys doing cleanup... mines all done. ZZZZZZZZZZZZ Oh I'm sorry! Was I snoring????


----------



## higgs2ca

*total amount in Windsor????*

Ec says that we got 4.5 inches in Windsor yesterday, It seemed like more than that to me.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;734812 said:


> I love plowing in the daylight, just seems fun.


I agree, esp when it stopped snowing just before daybreak on a Saturday or Sunday and you're not under the gun to get it plowed by morning. Your one sick ba$stard- I'm still healing from a few ulcers caused by daytime plowing in shopping centres.

BTW- drove by Rockwood this morning (around 6:30) on route to Gateway (espionage) and your guys were just finishing up and I assumed you were running the Sterling. I was gonna cut you off and send you into the pile but my phone rang and had to take the call, next thing I realize is you took off. Maybe next time.

I dont know if I've ever given you credit in the past, but man are you guys are meticulous!


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;735316 said:


> I agree, esp when it stopped snowing just before daybreak on a Saturday or Sunday and you're not under the gun to get it plowed by morning. Your one sick ba$stard- I'm still healing from a few ulcers caused by daytime plowing in shopping centres.
> 
> BTW- drove by Rockwood this morning (around 6:30) on route to Gateway (espionage) and your guys were just finishing up and I assumed you were running the Sterling. I was gonna cut you off and send you into the pile but my phone rang and had to take the call, next thing I realize is you took off. Maybe next time.
> 
> I dont know if I've ever given you credit in the past, but man are you guys are meticulous!


You were in a red ford sitting in front of Winner's? I thought of you when I saw that truck but then I forgot to go over there. Thanks for the nice comment.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Yeah that was me. That telehandler sure can move.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;735337 said:


> Yeah that was me. That telehandler sure can move.


Damn I wish I had of came over and said hi. In all honesty we have lots of guys come in and watch so I don't pay too much attention.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

That was a good little storm! Time for some cleanups, grocherys and more sleep lol.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

No big deal-I go that way all the time after cleanup night to check up on a few picky sites of ours in the area.


----------



## musclecarboy

First TWN calls 1cm for yesterday, now they're calling 25 for next Mon & Tues. I don't know who to believe anymore...


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;735354 said:


> Damn I wish I had of came over and said hi. In all honesty we have lots of guys come in and watch so I don't pay too much attention.


I knew you'd be famous! lol, so how does it feel to have fans & spectators?  :waving:


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Here in Windsor the 4.5" seems to be about right. Felt more to the 6" mark at home with 3-4 in the city. The numbers seemed to fall off the further north you headed out. 

Seems Old Skully might of hit the nail on the head again. The guessers are hard at work trying to figure out the next possible one. In fact NOAA DTX forcasters are predicting a "meterologicial bomb" in the early part of next week. All this from a forcaster who never hypes or exagerates upon nothing. In fact his forcasts seem to be flat side for the accumulation side of things.

Felt good to get a few hours of ZZZZ, off to recheck some stuff. Looking for a C-1 for tonight. Cool more snow!!!! All is good in the tropics.


----------



## musclecarboy

Wow I just got passed by 9 cops, then an ambulance and another 7 cops behind that. Must be someone important in there


----------



## 24/7

Big Nor Easter coming next week guys quite likely .................. could be a plow eater :_) 

Get ready for a big dump -- 10 to 30 " if it materializes out............ Where? not sure but I say between Detroit and Albany and a radius of 100 miles around that area. . 


Got 4 inches in London yesterday and snowing steady now ....... likley a few more inches today


----------



## snowplowchick

The snow is falling and blowing again. I went out yesterday at about 11:30am and got home this am at 5:30am, had one hour or so of sleep and back at it all day cleaning up. Haven't finished that and the snow is accumulating again!

I wish it would stop so we can get everything ready for the storm of the season next week...Gulp!(OK, maybe I should take Accuweather with a grain of salt-pun intended)


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

creativedesigns;735410 said:


> I knew you'd be famous! lol, so how does it feel to have fans & spectators?  :waving:


Easy there...LOL. In all honesty-we've been watching "the farmers" for 10 or so years-his sites are all around mine. Co-incidentally he's here on PS. He's one of the few, if not the only one I've ever seen actually keep plowing and salting through a daytime storm-in super busy shopping centres. (He's kinda messed up like that).


----------



## Lynden-Jeff




----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Potential is the KEY word here I think. Too soon for an accurate forecast IMO.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;735746 said:


> Easy there...LOL. In all honesty-we've been watching "the farmers" for 10 or so years-his sites are all around mine. Co-incidentally he's here on PS. He's one of the few, if not the only one I've ever seen actually keep plowing and salting through a daytime storm-in super busy shopping centres. (He's kinda messed up like that).


I like watching what others are doing good and bad also. The good sites I won't even think about bidding on but the poor sites are free game.


----------



## DeVries

Jeff

You are always the bearer of good news.LOL


----------



## cet

There are a few guys up here having trouble salting. The Super Centre in Aurora is plowed but no salt. Last year that place was black all year. New guy this year and I bet he can't get salt. I phoned for salt today, they said Monday, I told her I hope so because I prepaid. Right now I hope they don't make it beause I am going to have a huge credit in the Spring.


----------



## cet

I did 2 good deads for the day. This old guy at a Church was trying to put garbage into the garbage bin and the plow guy filled in the entrance. He was going to try and shovel it out. Didn't want to give him mouth to mouth resuscitation so I plowed it for him. Then in Richmond Hill the Purolator guy decided to park in the snow bank and couldn't get out so I pulled him out. Maybe the big guy will give my area a break with the next storm. 

I hope all you sick puppies get all the snow you want. For me, I have had enough for this winter.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;735831 said:


> I did 2 good deads for the day. This old guy at a Church was trying to put garbage into the garbage bin and the plow guy filled in the entrance. He was going to try and shovel it out. Didn't want to give him mouth to mouth resuscitation so I plowed it for him. Then in Richmond Hill the Purolator guy decided to park in the snow bank and couldn't get out so I pulled him out. Maybe the big guy will give my area a break with the next storm.
> 
> I hope all you sick puppies get all the snow you want. For me, I have had enough for this winter.


Makes you feel good doesn't it? I don't thinlk the winter will keep up this way, maybe we'll have an early spring. I bet you wish you hadn't shot that groundhog when you were a kid with your sling shot.


----------



## cet

First time they forecast no snow for 3 days I think I'm going to Wiarton. I have a Crew Cab, who's coming?


----------



## tls22

JD Dave;735837 said:


> Makes you feel good doesn't it? I don't thinlk the winter will keep up this way, maybe we'll have an early spring. I bet you wish you hadn't shot that groundhog when you were a kid with your sling shot.





cet;735848 said:


> First time they forecast no snow for 3 days I think I'm going to Wiarton. I have a Crew Cab, who's coming?


Dear god will u guys tuck ur skirts in and go plow. No retreat...no surrendor


----------



## cet

tls22;735853 said:


> Dear god will u guys tuck ur skirts in and go plow. No retreat...no surrendor


I could use some help if you want to come up. Your dollar is good and the beer is better.


----------



## tls22

cet;735859 said:


> I could use some help if you want to come up. Your dollar is good and the beer is better.


That does not sound like abad idea...next storm going to be rain here. Do i need a passport? Im coming JDtymusic


----------



## cet

tls22;735863 said:


> That does not sound like abad idea...next storm going to be rain here. Do i need a passport? Im coming JDtymusic


I don't think so. We might give you a shopping list though.

Snowblowers, Fluid Film, etc. etc.


----------



## tls22

cet;735868 said:


> I don't think so. We might give you a shopping list though.
> 
> Snowblowers, Fluid Film, etc. etc.


condoms, loose women, and beer!ussmileyflagtymusic


----------



## JD Dave

tls22;735863 said:


> That does not sound like abad idea...next storm going to be rain here. Do i need a passport? Im coming JDtymusic


Sounds good Tim, it would be something to talk about if you came and helped Chris, he's a great guy to work for and you'll have lots of work. The problem is you'll have to tay for a day or two after the storm so we can have some fun. No passport if your driving I think but I'd call first.


----------



## JD Dave

tls22;735877 said:


> condoms, loose women, and beer!ussmileyflagtymusic


It'll feel just like home for you. LOL


----------



## Daner

Big Bad Storm Brewing Out There...Are we having fun yet...wait Till next week!wesport


----------



## cet

tls22;735877 said:


> condoms, loose women, and beer!ussmileyflagtymusic


You can find those things here. FF is $13/can and snowblowers are priceless.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I may have overdone my wishing for snow on this one. Oh well, something to keep us busy!



> *Monster Storm Early Next Week*
> 
> ----------------
> 
> Major snowstorm likely early next week for large parts of Ontario and perhaps western Quebec
> 
> Short and medium range models are remarkably consistent this far out in showing the formation of a major storm over the eastern United States early next week.
> 
> Strong jet stream energy in the northern branch will likely phase with the moist, southern branch over the lower Mississippi Valley on Monday. As a result a storm will intensify as it moves northeastward away from the Gulf of Mexico by Monday afternoon.
> 
> As the energy gets together, I think there will end up being a closed off upper-level low pressure system somewhere between the Ohio River and the central Appalachians by early Tuesday morning which will cause the steering winds along the eastern U.S. to come directly up from the south which will turn this storm up just east of the Appalachians early Tuesday morning and then up toward northeastern Ontario or extreme western Quebec later Tuesday.
> 
> If this track holds, then what does this mean?
> 
> It likely means that there will be a major snow then snow and wind event running up from the central Appalachians (WV) through Ohio, perhaps eastern Indiana and Michigan and western PA/NY Monday and into early Tuesday.
> 
> For eastern Canada, it looks like this storm will be starting sometime Monday night and continuing through Tuesday.
> 
> I think all of southwestern Ontario then northward to Sudbury and eastward to Ottawa then southwestward toward Belleville and Toronto stands a good chance for a major snowfall from this storm, then as the storm moves by the wind will rapidly increase from the north with snow, blowing snow and possible blizzard conditions through Tuesday.
> 
> The region from Kingston, Ontario through Cornwall and up through southern Quebec could also see a pretty good dump of snow, but the storm track will be close and there could be some mixing or a changeover. Also, near and just east of the storm track there will be a dry slot.
> 
> It looks like most of eastern New England and the Maritimes will be on the warm side of this storm with any front end snow quickly going over to a windblown, soaking rain with the potential for flooding due to rapid snow melt.
> 
> I will draw up a very preliminary snowfall projection map sometime tomorrow. Stay tuned.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Think we'll be able to salt it away?


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;736067 said:


> Think we'll be able to salt it away?


Yeah, maybe turn the salter up a notch or two. No big deal


----------



## sonicblue2003

Oh my... they actually went so far as to put Crippling on the map... I guess that means that Windsor could get more than 4"... after that everyone is lost!! My biggest problem is that I'm running out of places to stack snow.. I spent today moving piles and clearing areas... I'm really running out of places to push it...
I think I'll spend the weekend with a steel 5 gallon pail and a fire.... Make my own snow melter!!! lol


----------



## jefferson

Daner;735905 said:


> Big Bad Storm Brewing Out There...Are we having fun yet...wait Till next week!wesport


Dont know about you Daner but iam done with this snow,been going steady for 4 days now,down one guy and sucking it up,:realmad:
Now iam really tired of this for at least a week.
Everyday at least 4 to 6 in for the last 4 days running out of room to put.:crying:


----------



## augerandblade

jefferson;736446 said:


> Dont know about you Daner but iam done with this snow,been going steady for 4 days now,down one guy and sucking it up,:realmad:
> Now iam really tired of this for at least a week.
> Everyday at least 4 to 6 in for the last 4 days running out of room to put.:crying:


Get that snowblower at your sites and get rid of the piles. Your in snowcountry man and theres them squalls acoming LOL:salute:


----------



## DeVries

Unofficially I measured 18cm's from this last storm.

Anybody know if we are breaking or matching any records from years past?


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Just checked weather channel, monday/tuesday storm, is gone. atleast they are not showing anything.


----------



## ff1221

DeVries;736562 said:


> Unofficially I measured 18cm's from this last storm.
> 
> Anybody know if we are breaking or matching any records from years past?


I just measured 8cm in the driveway from last night, and that was just scattered flurries, it's a daily occurrence here. I got a feeling this is going to be a long drawn out winter, with a fair amount of snow in February and March, I don't know just a feeling I get, hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## JD Dave

Bruce'sEx;736583 said:


> Just checked weather channel, monday/tuesday storm, is gone. atleast they are not showing anything.


Yeah WTF. Go to bed dreaming of a big storm and I wake up to nothing.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Bruce'sEx;736583 said:


> Just checked weather channel, monday/tuesday storm, is gone. atleast they are not showing anything.


their reports this morning are consistent with that

EC's are along the same lines


----------



## heather lawn spray

JD Dave;736613 said:


> Yeah WTF. Go to bed dreaming of a big storm and I wake up to nothing.


are you plowing this stuff or snortin' it up your nose?


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Crippling snow what happened,how do these people get paid. in crack


----------



## heather lawn spray

Mr Bigblock;736635 said:


> Crippling snow what happened,how do these people get paid. in crack


yea and only in volumes that JD Dave can supply!!


----------



## itssnowtime

DeVries;736562 said:


> Unofficially I measured 18cm's from this last storm.
> 
> Anybody know if we are breaking or matching any records from years past?


according to TWC we had close to 200cm last year and we have had 120cm already this year. the scary thing is at this point last year we only had 80cm down! Still 2 months to go, looks like we'll be setting a new record this year


----------



## cet

Bruce'sEx;736583 said:


> Just checked weather channel, monday/tuesday storm, is gone. atleast they are not showing anything.


Maybe those 2 good deeds I did yesterday will pay off.xysport


----------



## sonicblue2003

It still shows up on Accuweather... I almost have to think that they are laying low until they know the path of the storm...


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Models are going to flip and flop, some have changed, some how not. Give it until sunday to come up with the final path. Look at this last one, path was not known until 12 hours prior.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Looks like it may track more east thenthought but snow totals from 2 inches to 24 inches that would be nice might buy a toy after that one, well i can dream


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Be nice for it to alteast hold off, get some more snow moved, a couple days rest, then maybe if it must, it can snow again. Then again if it decides not to for a while, I won't complain about that either.


----------



## 24/7

itssnowtime;736672 said:


> according to TWC we had close to 200cm last year and we have had 120cm already this year. the scary thing is at this point last year we only had 80cm down! Still 2 months to go, looks like we'll be setting a new record this year


I think we got in London close to 250 cm if not more this season so far .

The big storm next wek -- 30 to 60 cms likely I think -where I not sure but I am droolling 
No conracts here <VERY BIG GRINSS> PAY per use my motto. :redbouncepurplebou


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

So Update. All I have to say is, start the snow moving lol. GFS model is way out to lunch and will bring the storm back west, most accurate model still catchs london east with 30+ Cm of snow. ACCU came out with this map:










Next few days should be interesting.


----------



## 24/7

LOL -- Watch Henry's video last night ? Too funny 

he got the Big Daddy Hat on............ 
I agree someone gonna get buried but who and where> ? 

HArd tell from models till sunday exactly but Most from Detroit East should get a bit of Whoop A$$ snow


----------



## augerandblade

:salute:Glad I found this site, I appreciate the info and updates


----------



## creativedesigns

Daner;735905 said:


> Big Bad Storm Brewing Out There...Are we having fun yet...wait Till next week!wesport


Yeah, I hope Ottawa gets hit Hard! Pretty soon we'll surpass our snow cap limit...and laughing straight to tha Bank! LOL payup :waving:


----------



## musclecarboy

Why the heII did they add more ads under each post??

I think we could do without snow for a while!


----------



## Daner

*Snow For Ontario*

*IMO the long range Is a little tricky to predict at the moment
The air Is very unstable...Its almost like watching a weather vain when It shifts quickly from N-S ....then E-W .
We are In the position that we could get a real dandy of a snow storm
20-30 cm Is really not that much snow
With the way the weather has been In the last few years I would not be surprised to see ON get 3 feet of snow In a 24 hr period*


----------



## musclecarboy

Daner;737004 said:


> *IMO the long range Is a little tricky to predict at the moment
> The air Is very unstable...Its almost like watching a weather vain when It shifts quickly from N-S ....then E-W .
> We are In the position that we could get a real dandy of a snow storm
> 20-30 cm Is really not that much snow
> With the way the weather has been In the last few years I would not be surprised to see ON get 3 feet of snow In a 24 hr period*


Daner, please. You're giving Dave a hard-on. payup


----------



## Scotty 2

creativedesigns;736925 said:


> Yeah, I hope Ottawa gets hit Hard! Pretty soon we'll surpass our snow cap limit...and laughing straight to tha Bank! LOL payup :waving:


I think we are almost at 200cm so far this year :salute:


----------



## deckboys

if it snows i want a nice storm, start at say 6pm and dump it hard and heavy till 2am.... then i can get everything all cleaned up by 7


----------



## Daner

deckboys;737129 said:


> if it snows i want a nice storm, start at say 6pm and dump it hard and heavy till 2am.... then i can get everything all cleaned up by 7


_We all wish the same...But It never seems to work out that way_


----------



## JD Dave

heather lawn spray;736642 said:


> yea and only in volumes that JD Dave can supply!!


If your buying I'm selling. I really want this big storm, but CET had to go do some good deeds. .


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;737005 said:


> Daner, please. You're giving Dave a hard-on. payup


Yes stop it Daner, snow is to me like Viagra is too, nevermind. LOL


----------



## higgs2ca

deckboys;737129 said:


> if it snows i want a nice storm, start at say 6pm and dump it hard and heavy till 2am.... then i can get everything all cleaned up by 7


That's great Mike, now that you have said that it's going to be long and drawn out for 24hrs and blowing snow to follow.........Uncle Leo's(strip club) can wait till spring!!!!


----------



## creativedesigns

Scotty 2;737108 said:


> I think we are almost at 200cm so far this year :salute:


Close to that! Does your company cut snowbanks in residential hoods? I happen to stop by home for lunch & saw Laurent Leblanc Cat loader with blower attachment cutting side banks. It must be some good coin doing city work!?? Although I like the Kubota M125x tractors with a Pronovost front mount series blower!!!  :waving:


----------



## Daner

*Get ready to work again*

Not sure about that big storm...Its on the back burner...I think we have events ahead of that with Lake effect tonight


----------



## Mr Bigblock

deckboys;737129 said:


> if it snows i want a nice storm, start at say 6pm and dump it hard and heavy till 2am.... then i can get everything all cleaned up by 7


If it snows i want a nice storm too, i would like it to start around 5 am and stop some time in June.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

So its official... No more salt to be had. I was assured a steady unlimited supply just over a week ago-so i brought in a couple hundred tonnes. Clearlane is available for $140 + trucking (while it lasts), or salt sand (which my clients wont accept until they have no choice). Sorry for the bad news to those with salt in. Faxes and e-mails sent out this morning-nobody *****ing yet. As an afterthought-I wish i had brought in more when i could have. Time to investigate liquids.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;737367 said:


> So its official... No more salt to be had. I was assured a steady unlimited supply just over a week ago-so i brought in a couple hundred tonnes. Clearlane is available for $140 + trucking (while it lasts), or salt sand (which my clients wont accept until they have no choice). Sorry for the bad news to those with salt in. Faxes and e-mails sent out this morning-nobody *****ing yet. As an afterthought-I wish i had brought in more when i could have. Time to investigate liquids.


There still loading boats at Sifto and sending our salt to the US. We're mixing about 20% sand in our salt to make it last, I was really hoping to get another 200 ton but by the sounds of it, it's not going to happen.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I was hoping you'd offer me some of your stash. LOL. I'm cutting my remaining bulk with some clearlane. The sad part is-I dont think this winters over yet, and if the weather keeps up the way it has, everyones going to have to accept muddy lots and floors.


----------



## cet

I phoned Wed. for salt and they said Monday. They have $40,000 of my money on credit for salt. I was already too pissed to argue that on Wed. but if it doesn't show up on Monday the Groundhog will be safe because I will be on my way to Markham. I'm not sure if I even have 20 tonnes in the shed right now.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;737441 said:


> I phoned Wed. for salt and they said Monday. They have $40,000 of my money on credit for salt. I was already too pissed to argue that on Wed. but if it doesn't show up on Monday the Groundhog will be safe because I will be on my way to Markham. I'm not sure if I even have 20 tonnes in the shed right now.


ROLMAO. I hope your salt comes on Monday.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;737441 said:


> I phoned Wed. for salt and they said Monday. They have $40,000 of my money on credit for salt. I was already too pissed to argue that on Wed. but if it doesn't show up on Monday the Groundhog will be safe because I will be on my way to Markham. I'm not sure if I even have 20 tonnes in the shed right now.


I snuck in and grabbed another 1200lbs today, clearlane shed is looking empty. I hope you don't need to cut me off because of no supply.

I'm guessing the dude at salt depot is trying to be greedy and invest the prepaid $$$ to gain a few % before the salt is needed? I'm guessing he could have prevented this by ordering a $hitload in Nov and Dec. Like you said, that 14th ave yard would be to the brim if he actually ordered everything.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;737540 said:


> I snuck in and grabbed another 1200lbs today, clearlane shed is looking empty. I hope you don't need to cut me off because of no supply.
> 
> I'm guessing the dude at salt depot is trying to be greedy and invest the prepaid $$$ to gain a few % before the salt is needed? I'm guessing he could have prevented this by ordering a $hitload in Nov and Dec. Like you said, that 14th ave yard would be to the brim if he actually ordered everything.


For the guys that didn't prepay he has raised the price $30/tonne.

Any snow in RH?


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;737559 said:


> For the guys that didn't prepay he has raised the price $30/tonne.
> 
> Any snow in RH?


Craziness. On a similar note of gouging, Imperial Oil posted $3.9B profit in 08'. "Fuel prices are all taxes" "Look at all the refining costs" "Look at the pie graph, the profit is only 3%" Lol if thats not a price gouge, then gouging doesn't exist.

I was just at Future Shop up by your place, holy crap the flurries were intense. I'm going to go for a run to housing to see what its like but it doesn't look too bad. Where's the W5500?


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;737564 said:


> Craziness. On a similar note of gouging, Imperial Oil posted $3.9B profit in 08'. "Fuel prices are all taxes" "Look at all the refining costs" "Look at the pie graph, the profit is only 3%" Lol if thats not a price gouge, then gouging doesn't exist.
> 
> I was just at Future Shop up by your place, holy crap the flurries were intense. I'm going to go for a run to housing to see what its like but it doesn't look too bad. Where's the W5500?


You had to ask. Now I need a few more pops. The 5500 finally got the fuel problem fixed. On the way back to the shop the brakes gave out. It is the main brake control box that broke. The part is $5500, and I'm not joking. Thanks for asking, I had almost forgot about it. J/K


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;737570 said:


> You had to ask. Now I need a few more pops. The 5500 finally got the fuel problem fixed. On the way back to the shop the brakes gave out. It is the main brake control box that broke. The part is $5500, and I'm not joking. Thanks for asking, I had almost forgot about it. J/K


 LMAO! How the heII did the main box break? And why the heII is it $5500?? Isn't an engine/trans combo less than that?


----------



## cet

It rusted out. It has a cover over it making it almost impossible to wash but enough room for salt to get it. It is made out of alluminum. I was already replaced once before I bought the truck.

Do you want to buy a slightly used, well cared for W5500?


----------



## JD Dave

cet;737594 said:


> It rusted out. It has a cover over it making it almost impossible to wash but enough room for salt to get it. It is made out of alluminum. I was already replaced once before I bought the truck.
> 
> Do you want to buy a slightly used, well cared for W5500?


Have you made any calls into the US just to check prices?


----------



## cet

I didn't call. It is coming out of the US. When they had the storm forecasted for Tuesday I just needed the thing fixed. Not sure I really want to know the price. I'm sure everyone is making their points. Not enough hours in a day right now.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;737606 said:


> I didn't call. It is coming out of the US. When they had the storm forecasted for Tuesday I just needed the thing fixed. Not sure I really want to know the price. I'm sure everyone is making their points. Not enough hours in a day right now.


I understand.


----------



## D DeSantis

I really envy you guys that do it per push I would actually look forward to big snow storms!! The pricing here sucks, maybe I gotta move to Ontario! another plus is I wouldn't have to speak french anymore

-Dan


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Apparently Michigan has enough salt that they couldent give it away fast enough, and they are still jacking prices.


----------



## tiredofsnow

cet;737441 said:


> I phoned Wed. for salt and they said Monday. They have $40,000 of my money on credit for salt. I was already too pissed to argue that on Wed. but if it doesn't show up on Monday the Groundhog will be safe because I will be on my way to Markham. I'm not sure if I even have 20 tonnes in the shed right now.


If a customer pre-pays a supplier for goods to be delivered, the supplier should do his/her utmost to fulfill his/her obligation of delivering the goods. In my opinion, the supplier shouldn't attempt to sell to walk in customers until the pre-paid customers orders are up to date or filled. Unless the supplier guarantees the delivery of the product in a reasonable amount of time, I would not pre pay. It's just a indication of the negative buying power the supplier has with the manufacture or production plant. We experienced the same type of pre payment programs in the early 80's - let s put it this way, we learned the very hard and expensive way. Today its really frustrating to run a snow clearing /removal business. Lets all accept the fact, between staff , weather, hours of work and availability
of ice melting products it's the most unpredictable industry to get involved in as far as making good money. One really has to have a strong stomach and great family/friends support to function in this industry without going insane. Heck, I missed my own birthday party last week - had to work 2 employees called in sick.

Again these are just my thoughts- sharing some experience.

It sounds like you have a very good established operation along with a number of other operators on this thread. I get a real hoot reading some of the comments before and after snow storms, especially from JD. This operator really likes snow storms, every time it snows he reminds me of my kids when I tell them we are going to Toys R Us. Keep up with the good posting guys.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Just got a call that my supplier has Thawrox in "FOR REGULARS" haha.

Going to load up all the trucks tomorrow and tarp well. The only problem is that really isn't more then 15 yards, which isn't enough. Ah well.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;737441 said:


> I phoned Wed. for salt and they said Monday. They have $40,000 of my money on credit for salt. I was already too pissed to argue that on Wed. but if it doesn't show up on Monday the Groundhog will be safe because I will be on my way to Markham. I'm not sure if I even have 20 tonnes in the shed right now.


Its for reasons like that my firearms arent stored in my house. Motherfluckers.


----------



## JD Dave

tiredofsnow;737811 said:


> If a customer pre-pays a supplier for goods to be delivered, the supplier should do his/her utmost to fulfill his/her obligation of delivering the goods. In my opinion, the supplier shouldn't attempt to sell to walk in customers until the pre-paid customers orders are up to date or filled. Unless the supplier guarantees the delivery of the product in a reasonable amount of time, I would not pre pay. It's just a indication of the negative buying power the supplier has with the manufacture or production plant. We experienced the same type of pre payment programs in the early 80's - let s put it this way, we learned the very hard and expensive way. Today its really frustrating to run a snow clearing /removal business. Lets all accept the fact, between staff , weather, hours of work and availability
> of ice melting products it's the most unpredictable industry to get involved in as far as making good money. One really has to have a strong stomach and great family/friends support to function in this industry without going insane. Heck, I missed my own birthday party last week - had to work 2 employees called in sick.
> 
> Again these are just my thoughts- sharing some experience.
> 
> It sounds like you have a very good established operation along with a number of other operators on this thread. I get a real hoot reading some of the comments before and after snow storms, especially from JD. This operator really likes snow storms, every time it snows he reminds me of my kids when I tell them we are going to Toys R Us. Keep up with the good posting guys.


Welcome TIREDOFSNOW. I think you got Cet's screen name by accident though. LOL I'm glad you find us amussing. About the prepay, we always prepay in the fall for fertilizer on the farm, it guarantees the price and availability. When Cet told me he was doing this I thought why in the hell didn't I think of this. They'll have his salt I'm sure of it. BTW Toy R Us was a good example, I take my kids there also.tymusic


----------



## CGM Inc.

tiredofsnow;737811 said:


> Heck, I missed my own birthday party last week


:crying:

We must have birthday on the same day  I missed mine too!
Next attempt for my party is tonight! That might just work out before we have 1" on the ground on Sunday morning! 

Best wishes to you! Also agree on your pre-paid comments!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

We all knew that the salt shortage was comming. For when the municipalities start running low it doesn't take long for the supply to run out down the pipe line. Good thing for the liquid stuff. Put a 225 gal tank in the back of the new Dodge. Run a tank of Mastermelt with soso results. Due to the basic properties of the fluid I am leary of using it at a full concentration and high volume. But with that said it work wonders on ice pack and removing snow down to the surface. The next batch will be a mixture of brine and Mastermelt for a full burn and spot salting in the problematic areas. Mixing Mastermelt with rock salt for the prewet in the back of the V hopper is fantastic and highly recomended.

Waiting for the frz drizzle forcasted tonight. With the past two biger snows as of late. I remeber the ice fog forming two nights before each of the events. Tonight when i'm out and about Ill for sure be on the look out for the fog!!! The last storm had a east coast heading untill a few hours before it hit here when the guessers noticed the left turn .

Down her some of the guys are now running the famous table salt. Fast burning doesn't last long and plugs up all the poly electic V hoppers. At least it is smething!!!!

Hey JD how about helping me open up some Tim's during the morning rush, nothing better than plowing at the break neck speed of the drive thu lane at 730AM. Seems some of us love pushing snow.... perhaps it is the per push cash talking!!!!


----------



## Bruce'sEx

From what I've heard, like JD said they are loading the last ship for the States, then going to start shipping out those truck loads, so hopefully we start to see salt come in the next week or so. I've heard if you want to pay for it you can still get treated salt from siftco a little easier, since thats not going on the ships.


----------



## Triple L

DAVE - im pretty sure i heard on the radio the farm show is on this week.... I think you'd be the best one to ask, is there anything good down there for a landscaper to be worth looking at? if there is, i think it would be a good excuse to go for a little drive lol....


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;738307 said:


> DAVE - im pretty sure i heard on the radio the farm show is on this week.... I think you'd be the best one to ask, is there anything good down there for a landscaper to be worth looking at? if there is, i think it would be a good excuse to go for a little drive lol....


We go every year, it's more of a social thing at the show and they we go out on the town, LOL John Deere actually pulled out last year and even the Case guys admitted JD had the best booth. There's quite a few lawn mowers, backhoes, telehandlers and other crap on display. A hick like you will probably enjoy himself for a few hours.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;738377 said:


> We go every year, it's more of a social thing at the show and they we go out on the town, LOL John Deere actually pulled out last year and even the Case guys admitted JD had the best booth. There's quite a few lawn mowers, backhoes, telehandlers and other crap on display. A hick like you will probably enjoy himself for a few hours.


It is snowing like crazy here right now. It is also bright, I'm not sure if the sun is trying to come out or if it is the reflection from JD's teeth, he's smiling so much.

I now know where all the people go that drop out of school. They become weather forecasters.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Just woke up and it's snowing and blowing here too, and of course everyone is saying a different amount. good dusting on everything now as it is, I do hope if we turns out to be enough, people decide to scrap before throwing what limited salt there is down.


----------



## musclecarboy

This is a new concept.... diesel cheaper than gas??


----------



## creativedesigns

cet;738388 said:


> It is snowing like crazy here right now. It is also bright, I'm not sure if the sun is trying to come out or if it is the reflection from JD's teeth, he's smiling so much.
> 
> I now know where all the people go that drop out of school. They become weather forecasters.


I dunno, but I think Daner's a pretty smart forecaster! lol


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Just got back in from scraping a few lots up here on the mountain, lots of drifting and everything was looking like **** from all these 2 cm outbursts. Didn't see any private contractors out but riverside had a few tractors doing the big walmart, futureshop, canadian tire store here. 

Im not sure if anyone's been watching, but if you remember there was supposed to be a giant super storm hitting us Tuesday, that has now totally disappeared. All models shifted, more then some meteorologists had ever seen before and taken the storm out to sea for the last few days. A meteorologist came up with a theory that since Alaska's Mt. Redount is set to erupt, weather planes had been diverted due to the ash clouds, and this had cause faulty weather data to botch the models. Well lo and behold this mornings early run of models have drastically shifted westward, not quite enough to bring snow to Ontario, however a SIGNIFIGANT several hundred mile shift back inland. Although I'm not holding my breath for snow, I found it very interesting and you never know. 

Cheers


----------



## augerandblade

Ya never know for sure, just like here this morning got some kind of freezing fog ,cant even see it on the radar. I never trust the weatherman.............been let down to many times till I got on the net. Have a good day


----------



## 24/7

Yes, I been watching it since Henry at Accuweather got out the big daddy hat. 
Well read his blog today he talking again about getting the hat back out...........

not sure how far back into Ontario, Like a good dump...... to show all the new guys what it like to deal with 2 feet of snow at once

wesport  tymusic

*Sunday, February 01, 2009 7:37 AM
A Snow Map Coming Today

ONE MORE RUN OF THE MODEL BEFORE THE SNOW MAP COMES...

Finally, the NAM and GFS remain consistent with the secondary storm development along the arctic front. As I mentioned last night, I have seen storms like this before that develop suddenly along the arctic front and bomb out along the coast. I am still a little leery about going hog wild yet because off all the issues with the models the past couple of days.

In the back of mind, my concern is we get our Big Daddy after all and the big cities like Philly up to Boston end up with an arctic blizzard where it's snowing hard, the wind picks up and temps fall into the low 20s and due to the high snow ratios, some one gets 12-20 inches of snow. That includes areas like Long Island back into eastern PA up to all of New England.

I want to see one more run of the models before I pull out the BIg Daddy hat*



Lynden-Jeff;738860 said:


> Just got back in from scraping a few lots up here on the mountain, lots of drifting and everything was looking like **** from all these 2 cm outbursts. Didn't see any private contractors out but riverside had a few tractors doing the big walmart, futureshop, canadian tire store here.
> 
> Im not sure if anyone's been watching, but if you remember there was supposed to be a giant super storm hitting us Tuesday, that has now totally disappeared. All models shifted, more then some meteorologists had ever seen before and taken the storm out to sea for the last few days. A meteorologist came up with a theory that since Alaska's Mt. Redount is set to erupt, weather planes had been diverted due to the ash clouds, and this had cause faulty weather data to botch the models. Well lo and behold this mornings early run of models have drastically shifted westward, not quite enough to bring snow to Ontario, however a SIGNIFIGANT several hundred mile shift back inland. Although I'm not holding my breath for snow, I found it very interesting and you never know.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

24/7;738951 said:


> Yes, I been watching it since Henry at Accuweather got out the big daddy hat.
> Well read his blog today he talking again about getting the hat back out...........
> 
> not sure how far back into Ontario, Like a good dump...... to show all the new guys what it like to deal with 2 feet of snow at once


Haha, ya I hope he has to bust out the great lakes big daddy hat! Im interested in what elliot abrams has to say, he seems to think it would resolve back in to a western NY track giving us oodles of snow. If you look at the last dump we got, I think anything possible.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Decided yesturday to bring in the big trucks and haul out some snow. Some of the lots were getting tight and messy. Perhaps this was a good thing with the western swing of the GFS. All I know is the forasters are not getting the forcast very accurate around here. Sure the temp portion of last night was correct but they were forcasting frz drizzle for days. Last night a bright crisp cloudless sky and temps near 32. Tonight the frz fog back in the forcast!!!! Perhaps ther is still a chance.!!!!

Daner better get a move on a invite Old Skully out for the game. I'm betting experience will overrule the weather models over the next few weeks!!! I think its time to find the old yard sticks to measure the snow or give the forcasters a slap for all the excitement for nothing. NTM even NOAA hasen't posted any watches or wanings as of yet!!!


----------



## creativedesigns

*Whats your citys total snow fall?*

Ottawa's Snow Total is 190.8cm to date! ...keep'er comin! tymusic xysport


----------



## musclecarboy

creativedesigns;739021 said:


> Ottawa's Snow Total is 190.8cm to date! ...keep'er comin! tymusic xysport


I heard 137 a few days ago for T.O.


----------



## augerandblade

creativedesigns;739021 said:


> Ottawa's Snow Total is 190.8cm to date! ...keep'er comin! tymusic xysport


Thanks some of my contracts go by the Ottawa accumulations!!!!!!!!!!!!payup


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;739046 said:


> I heard 137 a few days ago for T.O.


Today Pearson is at 123 cm for the season.


----------



## Neige

Montreal 186.7  We are very close to last years numbers for this time. I think 20 cm short. Glad its Feb. its a short month.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;739095 said:


> Today Pearson is at 123 cm for the season.


Hmm... I wonder where that station got their info from


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

New satellite/radar WN. Overlays the image on Microsoft Earth. A liitle more accurate than EC's map.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;739215 said:


> Hmm... I wonder where that station got their info from


T.O could have got more lake effect then the airport.


----------



## ff1221

Finally got some pics of the tractor with the blower mounted on the front. There are more pics in the equipment forum.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That is a nice looking beast.

I am thinking that next year we should look into this type of setup plus more bobcats.

We have to many trucks come summer.


----------



## CGM Inc.

ff1221;739459 said:


> Finally got some pics of the tractor with the blower mounted on the front. There are more pics in the equipment forum.


Great setup! Any ball park figure $$$
I like to get one of these too in the future!


----------



## ff1221

Cedar Grounds;739492 said:


> Great setup! Any ball park figure $$$
> I like to get one of these too in the future!


About $90k w/blower and taxes in, the blower and install were $10k, so the price will vary depending on what size of tractor you buy, and these guys will custom build to fit anything. It's an awesome setup, and works very efficiently, I should have done it with my first tractor, but this one has a few more ponies.


----------



## CGM Inc.

ff1221;739503 said:


> About $90k w/blower and taxes in, the blower and install were $10k, so the price will vary depending on what size of tractor you buy, and these guys will custom build to fit anything. It's an awesome setup, and works very efficiently, I should have done it with my first tractor, but this one has a few more ponies.


 that's what I was thinking! Have seen some Guys driving them and do amazing work with them! What kind of applications do you use the blower on? I was thinking for condominiums and narrow places.


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;739568 said:


> that's what I was thinking! Have seen some Guys driving them and do amazing work with them! What kind of applications do you use the blower on? I was thinking for condominiums and narrow places.


If you can get a tight res route, I think they'd be killer. Neige uses a dozen of them for res drives and his guys fly through their route.


----------



## ff1221

I use it for some small commercial lots, but it is mainly used for driveways, I have about 75 residentials I do within about a 1.5 miles of my place. i had a smaller one with a rear mount, but I found it to small this year with the haevy snows we got in December, and it was to slow on the road.


----------



## JD Dave

Nice front mount blower. Does your front 3 point mount to your loader mounts? And I'm assuming your front pto is hydraulic drive?


----------



## CGM Inc.

ff1221;739615 said:


> I use it for some small commercial lots, but it is mainly used for driveways, I have about 75 residentials I do within about a 1.5 miles of my place. i had a smaller one with a rear mount, but I found it to small this year with the haevy snows we got in December, and it was to slow on the road.


Excellent! We do a condo complex with 141 driveways and currently back drag them which is a PITA since you pull a lot of snow out on the roadway and have no place to put it!


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;739676 said:


> Excellent! We do a condo complex with 141 driveways and currently back drag them which is a PITA since you pull a lot of snow out on the roadway and have no place to put it!


A rear blower like Neige has is what you need for condo drives.


----------



## CGM Inc.

When the time comes I have to investigate a little more into it, right now it is not the highest priority but for sure a nice to have!


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;739693 said:


> A rear blower like Neige has is what you need for condo drives.


Would you ever decide to buy an inverted blower?


----------



## Oasis

Lynden-Jeff;738860 said:


> Just got back in from scraping a few lots up here on the mountain, lots of drifting and everything was looking like **** from all these 2 cm outbursts. Didn't see any private contractors out but riverside had a few tractors doing the big walmart, futureshop, canadian tire store here.
> 
> Im not sure if anyone's been watching, but if you remember there was supposed to be a giant super storm hitting us Tuesday, that has now totally disappeared. All models shifted, more then some meteorologists had ever seen before and taken the storm out to sea for the last few days. A meteorologist came up with a theory that since Alaska's Mt. Redount is set to erupt, weather planes had been diverted due to the ash clouds, and this had cause faulty weather data to botch the models. Well lo and behold this mornings early run of models have drastically shifted westward, not quite enough to bring snow to Ontario, however a SIGNIFIGANT several hundred mile shift back inland. Although I'm not holding my breath for snow, I found it very interesting and you never know.
> 
> Cheers


What finally some good news from you Jeff LOL

Not that I hate snow, I just hate plowing it!!!


----------



## Oasis

I went to do a salt run tonight dam those commercials were slick and slippery, didnt take much for that thaw to refreeaze and freeze quickly. Told my customers get used to having muddy lots as th.e salt supplies dwindle.

Hope everyone has had a decent rest the last little bit and nice seeing everyone again, Ive been a bit quiet the last while.


Anyways HI EVERYBODY......


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;739970 said:


> Would you ever decide to buy an inverted blower?


No, I really don't have any use for one but I might have use for a normal blower and might isn't enough for me to purchase one.


----------



## ff1221

I tossed around the idea of an inverted, but I would still be turning around to look behind me all the time, this way I spend most of the time looking ahead, and my chiropractor bills were getting pretty high.

JD, to answer your question, Smyth's make a frame that hooks into the loader mounts up by the cab, and on the front of it they have a 4 point hook up with 2 lift cylinders to lift the blower, then the PTO is run from the rear through a gear box and a shaft underneath. It's built like a quick attach system, I can remove it in a minute and put the loader on, leaving just the shaft under the tractor and the gearbox on the rear, and the blower functions are operated through the loader joystick, so you have down pressure on the blower as well, when you want to scrape things down. It's a nice setup, Smyth's do a great job. I'll get some closeup pics of the setup if you are interested.

Mike


----------



## snowplowchick

ff1221- Is that a Smythe? Wonderful blowers, looks similar to ours.


----------



## ff1221

snowplowchick;740109 said:


> ff1221- Is that a Smythe? Wonderful blowers, looks similar to ours.


Yep, Barry custom built the whole setup to fit that tractor, they do several of them a year, last time I was there he had 3 different tractors there being fitted for front mounts.


----------



## Daner

I Guess George Smythe Is long retired by now...They make a nice blower
I have a rear mount Smythe for the 6400 JD ,but those front mounts are the way to go, even with the smaller tractors, No looking behind...It really gets hard on the neck,with the rear mounts
Tractor Blower combos are great for a tight packed resi route...but for running back and forth to jobs ,they can be slow. When the snow gets really high and you have to place to put It...then the blowers / tractors shine.
I have never seen one on the road, But they can put a blower on a pick Up truck


----------



## Bajak

I am surprised how many front mount blowers I have seen up here this year. They kick a$$ for stacking too. Way better than a pay loader. 25 feet high easily.


----------



## snowplowchick

The big chute on those blowers does obstruct the driver's vision though. Nothing like driving into a light standard at 20MPH! Tim-ber! LOL (PS, it wasn't me that did that!)


----------



## Daner

Yaa Yaa.. I saw you hit that pole LOL...Its like the old ford tractors, the muffler Is right In front of you.

Environment Can. Is calling for 2" up In this neck of the woods tomorrow


----------



## augerandblade

Daner;740294 said:


> I Guess George Smythe Is long retired by now...They make a nice blower
> I have a rear mount Smythe for the 6400 JD ,but those front mounts are the way to go, even with the smaller tractors, No looking behind...It really gets hard on the neck,with the rear mounts
> Tractor Blower combos are great for a tight packed resi route...but for running back and forth to jobs ,they can be slow. When the snow gets really high and you have to place to put It...then the blowers / tractors shine.
> I have never seen one on the road, But they can put a blower on a pick Up truck


I dont care for the PTO running underneath the full length of the tractor. I was looking at a front pto package for the Cases I run dont remember the cost but it was enuf to stop me. Now I save my neck by having my very capable nephew do all the bank blowing bank at my sites for me. Its cheaper and its another way to get more hours for him. I dont know how many hours you run per machine on average in the winter. I got 300 on new case already and put 255 on the second one since Nov 24/08 .Making sure the hours are maxed out on the lease before I turn it in


----------



## creativedesigns

*Did the Groundhog see its shadow?*

Yes he did! lol, Feb 2nd is a popular day for Wiarton Willie as he comes out of his den! He saw his shadow today in front of all his spectators! haha. That means 6 more weeks of winter!  His maritime buddy Shubenacadie Sam also saw his shadow in Nova Scotia. LOL http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/090202/national/groundhog_day

This news will definetely make JD Dave happy all over!  :waving:


----------



## Triple L

It dosent matter what that willie  says... we still got alot of winter even if he didnt see his shadow


----------



## cet

creativedesigns;740615 said:


> Yes he did! lol, Feb 2nd is a popular day for Wiarton Willie as he comes out of his den! He saw his shadow today in front of all his spectators! haha. That means 6 more weeks of winter!  His maritime buddy Shubenacadie Sam also saw his shadow in Nova Scotia. LOL http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/090202/national/groundhog_day
> 
> This news will definetely make JD Dave happy all over!  :waving:


If there was only 6 more weeks of winter that would be a wonderful thing.


----------



## ff1221

Daner;740294 said:


> I Guess George Smythe Is long retired by now...They make a nice blower
> I have a rear mount Smythe for the 6400 JD ,but those front mounts are the way to go, even with the smaller tractors, No looking behind...It really gets hard on the neck,with the rear mounts
> Tractor Blower combos are great for a tight packed resi route...but for running back and forth to jobs ,they can be slow. When the snow gets really high and you have to place to put It...then the blowers / tractors shine.
> I have never seen one on the road, But they can put a blower on a pick Up truck


Yes, George has retired, and his son Barry took over several years back, George restores old Massey Harris tractors and travels the circuit of antique tractor shows with his wife.

These new tractors aren't so bad for traveling, this one has a 25mph road speed, so it's not bad on the highway, ad when you're going through town it seems like you're flying.


----------



## augerandblade

cet;740754 said:


> If there was only 6 more weeks of winter that would be a wonderful thing.


I putting in a order for 10 more weeks of winter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I I want lots more snow at least double what weve got [approx 190 cm] so far. More snow now means more kayaking in the summer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!payuppayup


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Ditto for me. Aside from the salt issue not getting any better-Got 100 tonnes of ClearLane this morning...$150 a tonne-going to cut it with whatever salt I have left to stretch it out a bit. (How fu(ked is that?) Guess salt/sand will be on the menu soon. Whats evryone else doing for salt?


----------



## heather lawn spray

augerandblade;740809 said:


> I putting in a order for 10 more weeks of winter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I I want lots more snow at least double what weve got [approx 190 cm] so far. More snow now means more kayaking in the summer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!payuppayup


If I promise to portage the kayak for you would you cancel the 10 week order?


----------



## augerandblade

:salute:Up here in the "frew" being 80K from Ottawa with not to many high end homes for summer maintenance, 3 big employers shut down operations, means a lot of people will be mowing lawns , yard work.................doing cash working cheap while getting pogie for a while............means a lousy summer coming up. I will take the winter work any time so I wont have to put up with the Mom and Pop outfits.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

lol the frew


----------



## augerandblade

Renfew-------------"the frew" Arnprior "the prior" Ottawa.................wa!!!!!(you can finish that one!!)


----------



## sonicblue2003

augerandblade;740831 said:


> :salute:Up here in the "frew" being 80K from Ottawa with not to many high end homes for summer maintenance, 3 big employers shut down operations, means a lot of people will be mowing lawns , yard work.................doing cash working cheap while getting pogie for a while............means a lousy summer coming up. I will take the winter work any time so I wont have to put up with the Mom and Pop outfits.


I know exactly what you mean... We have large plants closing down on a weekly basis. More importantly the big three has a large employee base here,so that means when these guys get their $100000 buy outs they go by a lawnmower and a cheap truck and trailer and have at it and kill the competition... Seen it many many times.. Windsor is full of lowballers and I have a feeling this summer won't be any better.


----------



## augerandblade

Ya that was a new experience for me !!!!!!!!!to have people get the golden handshake , in other words your working with guys that are better off than the boss!!


----------



## JD Dave

I hope Willie got the card and flowers I sent him.


----------



## augerandblade

Im sending him a big box of choclates so he can "turd out" on anybodys lawn that hates winter,


----------



## creativedesigns

augerandblade;740854 said:


> Renfew-------------"the frew" Arnprior "the prior" Ottawa.................wa!!!!!(you can finish that one!!)


Nah, nah....Ottawa's nick-name is O.T or O-town! .......Toronto is T-dot lol 

And yeah, goin up to the Prior to catch the packers game!


----------



## musclecarboy

Getting mixed views on tomorow... TWN says 1-3, EC says 5. No big deal either way....


----------



## creativedesigns

Well, nothin forecasted for Ottawa this week.....I guess I will be plowin in bed for a change! LOL


----------



## heather lawn spray

JD Dave;740977 said:


> I hope Willie got the card and flowers I sent him.


I got something to send in Willie's direction and it ain't flowers


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;741025 said:


> Well, nothin forecasted for Ottawa this week.....I guess I will be plowin in bed for a change! LOL


I'd put wings on that little plow of yours.


----------



## A Man

Looks like another daytime plowing event as we won't be salting this one away. Could actually be two pushed depending on the timing. Heather, how many cm's are we up to this year in the KW? I'd have to check to be sure but I think were at over 30 push's this year already.


----------



## heather lawn spray

creativedesigns;741025 said:


> Well, nothin forecasted for Ottawa this week.....I guess I will be plowin in bed for a change! LOL


Daughter will be glad to hear nothing forecast  after the wet cold feet courtesy of OC Transport


----------



## heather lawn spray

A Man;741035 said:


> Looks like another daytime plowing event as we won't be salting this one away. Could actually be two pushed depending on the timing. Heather, how many cm's are we up to this year in the KW? I'd have to check to be sure but I think were at over 30 push's this year already.


200 cm's to date

usual is about 85 cm to this date


----------



## Fife Lawn&Lane

Whats the verdict are we getting snow tonight? tomorrow? How much?


----------



## CGM Inc.

up to 5 cm throughout the day starting tonight.


----------



## ff1221

Global news weather guessers are calling for a mild start to February, and heavy snow and storms for the end of February and March.

Daner, what's Ol' Skully's forecast saying?


----------



## DeVries

We have 5-10 cm's forecasted according to E.C. Weather network say's 2-5cm's. I'm saying that weather network is right by the looks on the radar. 
Has anybody checked out the forecast for the weekend. Looks like we are sitting on the patio and having the barbie fired up.
Yesterday you could see already that the sun is getting stronger. We need a couple of sunny days to get some snow melted before spring, otherwise once spring hits there's gona be flooding everywhere.


----------



## Daner

*Snow for the Ontario Boys and Gals*

Ole Skully has been a bit cranky after His team lost against Pittsburgh Sunday:realmad:, But I will take a run up to see him ,and listen to what He has to say about the whole situation.

For now...There going to get hammered down the East Coast

And It looks like 2" for us Ontario gang.......time will tell...anything could happen with this rotating system, And the wind shifting back and forth could stir things up a bit.

The thaw break will be nice, I haven't seen so much snow on my deck for years now...and It would be nice to fire up the ole bbq and have a pop or 2 and get ready for the big storm

Sitting at -6 cel and Very fine snow falling

Danerzzzzzzzz


----------



## Daner

Snowen purty good here now


----------



## Bajak

I've been watching the radar up here off and on since 2am. Back and forth, back and forth, for hours. This system doesn't seem to want to move off anytime soon.

Really fine snow here, just a dusting so far. Don't think I'll have to go out any time soon.
Keeps moving inland and then right back out over Huron. I'm getting dizzy


----------



## JD Dave

Plowing now close to 5cm down already. Nothing like another daytime storm.


----------



## karol

*snow*



Cedar Grounds;741133 said:


> up to 5 cm throughout the day starting tonight.


Not much around here just a dusting. Good timing though, i'm glad it did not snow last night I wasn't READY !! Let it snow now, hope we get some big ones. I'm with JD on the big snow events. :waving:


----------



## DeVries

I see that our weather thread has a five star rating.

Congrats everyone.

We salted this mornin and everything stayed black all day. Finally got my 1st of four trailers painted. Looks like the rest of the week is clear.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Well we got a good 3 inches here on Stoney Creek mountain and down in the lower city its all fluff thou.When the sun comes out and hits it ,its going to be like cotton candy gone in an instant.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

West of the 404 got alot more. We were fine for most of our places, but I was surprised by how much was in the west end of TO.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;742027 said:


> West of the 404 got alot more. We were fine for most of our places, but I was surprised by how much was in the west end of TO.


I talked it into coming my way. Thought I'd save 50 ton of salt so we plowed all day and salted very little. We need to go back out tonight and touchup and the it's Farm Show time.


----------



## Bajak

3 cms here. Threatens to come in then goes away. Think I'll have supper then hit the sack. If I can't plow at least I can shovel. I'm on seasonal and I was just getting into a groove. Not much to do now and getting board. At least the county plow filled in the entrances for me to load away on Sunday.

Looks mild for the weekend. 7C w/60% chance of rain.


----------



## Daner

DeVries;741927 said:


> I see that our weather thread has a five star rating.
> 
> Congrats everyone..


_That's all our fans and customers cheering us on , for how we all stick together...Help each other and take great pride In the professional work and service that we provide for our Country tymusicussmileyflag
Cheers:waving:

Daner_


----------



## willyswagon

Daner;741452 said:


> Ole Skully has been a bit cranky after His team lost against Pittsburgh Sunday:realmad:, But I will take a run up to see him ,and listen to what He has to say about the whole situation.
> 
> For now...There going to get hammered down the East Coast
> 
> And It looks like 2" for us Ontario gang.......time will tell...anything could happen with this rotating system, And the wind shifting back and forth could stir things up a bit.
> 
> The thaw break will be nice, I haven't seen so much snow on my deck for years now...and It would be nice to fire up the ole bbq and have a pop or 2 and get ready for the big storm
> 
> Sitting at -6 cel and Very fine snow falling
> 
> Danerzzzzzzzz


No Big Deal as far as tonight goes here in the East. 15-30 cm depending where you are. According to TWN we are leading the country with 213 cm of snow fall so far.It's been a decent year with lots of time off between events. Snow banks have lots of time to settle, and the roads are mostly dry within a couple of days.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Was for sure more snow as we expected....thought we do a quick salt run and be done.
Some sites had a good +2" on the ground.


----------



## Triple L

Can you believe John Deere didnt even make an appearance at the farm show 

just got back now... highways where a mess 

we got hammered in kitchener, good 10cm i'd say :realmad:


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;742313 said:


> Can you believe John Deere didnt even make an appearance at the farm show
> 
> just got back now... highways where a mess
> 
> we got hammered in kitchener, good 10cm i'd say :realmad:


John Deere must think their too good for the Farm show!!  The case guys must have been all happy then! lol


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;742313 said:


> Can you believe John Deere didnt even make an appearance at the farm show
> 
> just got back now... highways where a mess
> 
> we got hammered in kitchener, good 10cm i'd say :realmad:


I told you that in my last post. They pulled out last year and they had the biggest and best booth.:realmad:


----------



## creativedesigns

I had a dream where the Case Tractor Girls had sexy red thongs doing the snow dance!


----------



## Mr Bigblock

It just keeps coming down here thought it was over and its picked up again off the lake must have another 1 to two inches up on stoney creek mountain probley another good inch down in the city.


----------



## Bajak

Mr Bigblock;742571 said:


> It just keeps coming down here thought it was over and its picked up again off the lake must have another 1 to two inches up on stoney creek mountain probley another good inch down in the city.


That's awesome. It just keeps missing me for a change.

We only just received 2 inches up here now over the last 24 hours. Time to go play.
Push # 44 is gonna be an easy one.


----------



## willyswagon

We ended up with about 20-25cm, of light fluffy stuff. Roads just opened up.Nice easy push, covered up all the old dirty stuff, Looks Great. All schools are closed, most government offices opening @ 1030.


----------



## dellwas

Wasn't quite so bad here, Ken. Got about 15cm but it was quite icy in some parts of the province. I guess some gov't offices closed early yesterday as well as schools. Just got in from plowing my contracts and the roads are getting cleaned up quite nicely.



willyswagon;742634 said:


> We ended up with about 20-25cm, of light fluffy stuff. Roads just opened up.Nice easy push, covered up all the old dirty stuff, Looks Great. All schools are closed, most government offices opening @ 1030.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Does anyone know if i send my own trucks up to Godridge will they load them with salt or do they only load their own brokers.


----------



## cet

Mr Bigblock;742790 said:


> Does anyone know if i send my own trucks up to Godridge will they load them with salt or do they only load their own brokers.


Right now I don't think they are loading any independents. You could phone but I don't think you can get any salt.


----------



## cet

10 weeks today and it is all over.xysport


----------



## Bajak

cet;742802 said:


> 10 weeks today and it is all over.xysport


Don't you know it always snows on April 29th.


----------



## cet

Right now if you told me it was going to snow in July I might believe it.

I will be in WV golfing so I won't be able to see it and all my contracts end of the 15th.

I was cutting grass in Barrie for a few years and more then once in May we went to the coffee shop because when we showed up it was pure white.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr Bigblock;742790 said:


> Does anyone know if i send my own trucks up to Godridge will they load them with salt or do they only load their own brokers.


You can buy salt picked up but you need an order number and good luck getting one.


----------



## Bajak

My contracts are over the 15th too. Any flake after is extra though and I wont be far away.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;742802 said:


> 10 weeks today and it is all over.xysport


Let's start the countdown!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Easy daytime storm, I was actually impressed with the effectiveness of ClearLane last night. Highlight of the night was seeing a plow mounted on a Madza MPV. LOL


----------



## ff1221

JohnnyRoyale;742988 said:


> Easy daytime storm, I was actually impressed with the effectiveness of ClearLane last night. Highlight of the night was seeing a plow mounted on a Madza MPV. LOL


LOL Man, that woulda been worth getting a picture of.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Clearlane was cut off at my supplier a while back, but I saw some of it down in Pickering this morning, so someone must have it all of a sudden. I have always been happy with it just because of the colour, people like seeing it.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Happy to see the temps on the rise in the forcast. Hauled out 50 triaxle loads out of a complex earlyer this week. Wow, forgot on how big the lot actually was. At least it will help in the melting of the bunny hills and the outflow of ice every night!!! 

The five star rating is for the quanity of snow our region has recieved this winter.

All I know is the 5th wheel for the familly is almost in the drive. Thought it might be nice to take the kids for some spring time trips for they haven't seen much of dad this winter. Even my son is getting tired of plowing. For he has stopped making plows for all his toys. Although he still wants to play with his snowblower every night. Nothing worse than getting to your first stop of the night to do some shoveling when you notice the shovel has jumped out of the truck and is still at home.


----------



## heather lawn spray

At first this year I thought somebody moved Kitchener to Goderich. Now I know that it was actually move to Winterpeg Manisnowbatymusic. We just bounced off -28 degrees C  Can you say 'gentlemen start your engines' (if you're able)?


----------



## ff1221

heather lawn spray;743838 said:


> At first this year I thought somebody moved Kitchener to Goderich. Now I know that it was actually move to Winterpeg Manisnowbatymusic. We just bounced off -28 degrees C  Can you say 'gentlemen start your engines' (if you're able)?


It doesn't get that cold here, as much as that damn Lake produces unimaginable amounts of snow, it also keeps us pretty warm all winter, it only dropped to -23 here, fairly balmy and tropical.


----------



## augerandblade

:realmad:The colder the better, its the only way I can get a working holiday in. Why it just so much fun trying to get a exhaust manifold off of a 6.5 Diesel that been on it for the last 10 years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeVries

Looks like after tomorrow we will be in a warm spell for awhile. Saturday, Tuesday, and Wednesday all rain and above temps.

Time to clear the catch basins.


----------



## Daner

*Sunny Days*



augerandblade;743888 said:


> :realmad:The colder the better, its the only way I can get a working holiday in. Why it just so much fun trying to get a exhaust manifold off of a 6.5 Diesel that been on it for the last 10 years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Years ago when I had to work on anything that could not fit Indoors and It was cold like today-29.....We would build a fast frame and put up a tarp>> Then set the 100lb propane tank up with 1 or 2 Tiger torches going...It made It just warm enough to get the job done.

But I would expect that manifold to give you a bit of a hard time

Bit of a break In the weather will be nice.....time to check over the gear...My homemade wings are still straight and looking good...I haven't taken them off since they were put on when made...theres alot of V blade out there 10'-6"...but the big bad Dodge loves the challenge


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I just wish it would be like this for the rest of the winter!


----------



## Bajak

-28C here right now. Was only -25C at 4:00am. Glad to see the sun though.
Clear skies are welcome for the rest of 09.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

I see a few of you guys are running Snowex salters i also have two of them Vmaxx8550 the other night one of the vibrators went for a crap and of course the hopper was full i just took the vibrator off my other unit and got it all spead. Just wondering if anyone else has had problems with these units and it looks like i will have to keep an extra vibrator in stock seeing as i did not even get a year out of this one.


----------



## Daner

Mr Bigblock;743961 said:


> I see a few of you guys are running Snowex salters i also have two of them Vmaxx8550 the other night one of the vibrators went for a crap and of course the hopper was full i just took the vibrator off my other unit and got it all spead. Just wondering if anyone else has had problems with these units and it looks like i will have to keep an extra vibrator in stock seeing as i did not even get a year out of this one.


I think some of us run them for too long of a period...I could be wrong but Ithink thats what cooks them


----------



## Fife Lawn&Lane

Yup it is a beautiful day outside, perfect for catching up on the sleep and the paper work. It has warmed up to -15 so far.


----------



## heather lawn spray

augerandblade;743888 said:


> :realmad:The colder the better, its the only way I can get a working holiday in. Why it just so much fun trying to get a exhaust manifold off of a 6.5 Diesel that been on it for the last 10 years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


took us 3 days to do that and it wasn't even winter


----------



## augerandblade

Got the man ifold off. I had to cut of the heads of the bolts cuz there was not much to put a socket on. Cut some of the longer studs off behind the manifold. Soaked it with penetrating fluid. :realmad: heated it up,:angry: pryed hammered it with a 4x4 post and sledge. Finally got er ta budge . Wh ats your opinion on the turbo, do I need all eight cylinders to get the boost to the turbo. I want to try to change it to dual exhaust with the right side only running the turbo.


----------



## heather lawn spray

augerandblade;744125 said:


> Got the man ifold off. I had to cut of the heads of the bolts cuz there was not much to put a socket on. Cut some of the longer studs off behind the manifold. Soaked it with penetrating fluid. :realmad: heated it up,:angry: pryed hammered it with a 4x4 post and sledge. Finally got er ta budge . Wh ats your opinion on the turbo, do I need all eight cylinders to get the boost to the turbo. I want to try to change it to dual exhaust with the right side only running the turbo.


I think the performance will fall if the pressure-volume is reduced by using only one side.


----------



## augerandblade

:salute:I agree, but Im going to give it a try anyway, If it dont work all I have ta do is put the crossover back on., The manifold bolts are new so theyll unbolt fairly easily. I haul trailer with it up through Northern Ontario in the summer on the weekends, only wanna go 100Kph tops usually 95Kph. It would make sense that the more airflow ya get the easier it is to turn and keep the turbo goin at high rev, but I gotta find out seeing that the turbo is easy to turn if I can get away with it.


----------



## heather lawn spray

It will be a compromise, you'll lose some power. How much loss can you put up with? If too much, cross over back in


----------



## Triple L

I woudnt do that... arnt those 6.5's dogs to start out with? I couldnt even imagine running my duramax without a turbo or very little turbo... theres nothing better then layin into it just a tad and hearing that turbo spool up... Expecially with the 4" turbo back straight pipe 
Let us know how it works!


Now its time to rock out the invoices payup


----------



## creativedesigns

Still ain't nuttin here in Ottawa..no snow at all in the forecast! Went Tractor shoppin with some other company owners today, I love the sight of New Kubotas!!! In other news......Rum n' Coke!  :waving:


----------



## DeVries

Invoices?


Your about 5 days late. LOL


----------



## jefferson

Pristine PM ltd;743937 said:


> I just wish it would be like this for the rest of the winter!


WHAT? just kill me now if its like this the rest of the winter iam never coming out.
4:00 am a bomy minus 33
12:00 noon a high of minus 19

Oh ya thats fun :crying:: especially when your on a lake chainsawing holes to put bubblers in.


----------



## jefferson

My deck is actually under all that snow,thought i would get one of the boys to remove some of it,i dont think he was to impressed with that job lol. 
Note the deck is 20ft wide x 18ft out and you cant tell where the deck starts or stops.

I was trying to post a pic of the snow but having difficulties


----------



## jefferson

Hey i figured how to post a pic imagine that i too can learn something everyday.


----------



## augerandblade

Triple L;744367 said:


> I woudnt do that... arnt those 6.5's dogs to start out with? I couldnt even imagine running my duramax without a turbo or very little turbo... theres nothing better then layin into it just a tad and hearing that turbo spool up...the 4" turbo back straight pipe
> I have 3 3500 HD duallys with 6.5 s Only one of the trucks can I hear the turbo . Just to make sure I have even taken the intake hose off to see if its spinning. I"ll keep you posted but its goin for a major overhaul, next job remove tranny install new clutch and slave cy linder.


----------



## augerandblade

Hey i figured how to post a pic imagine that i too can learn something everyday.[/QUOTE]

Just cant get enuf snow eh ya even have ta get on the roofs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:waving:


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;744367 said:


> I woudnt do that... arnt those 6.5's dogs to start out with? I couldnt even imagine running my duramax without a turbo or very little turbo... theres nothing better then layin into it just a tad and hearing that turbo spool up... Expecially with the 4" turbo back straight pipe
> Let us know how it works!
> 
> Now its time to rock out the invoices payup


They weren't that bad Chad. The '93 served 12 years and the '96 is still in service. The body is the worst part


----------



## heather lawn spray

augerandblade;744537 said:


> Triple L;744367 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I woudnt do that... arnt those 6.5's dogs to start out with? I couldnt even imagine running my duramax without a turbo or very little turbo... theres nothing better then layin into it just a tad and hearing that turbo spool up...the 4" turbo back straight pipe
> I have 3 3500 HD duallys with 6.5 s Only one of the trucks can I hear the turbo . Just to make sure I have even taken the intake hose off to see if its spinning. I"ll keep you posted but its goin for a major overhaul, next job remove tranny install new clutch and slave cy linder.
> 
> 
> 
> And is this a plow truck too?
Click to expand...


----------



## augerandblade

heather lawn spray;744555 said:


> augerandblade;744537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And is this a plow truck too?
> 
> 
> 
> No I used to plow with it. All 3 have got the extended double frame on them. This one is only on the road from May to Oct. I built a sleeper bunk on the back of it behind the cab with 5th wheel hookup on the deck. I wont know until the first trip out in May if its more of a "dog" then what Im used to.
Click to expand...


----------



## heather lawn spray

I was nervious that you were pulling a plow truck off the line in winter


----------



## musclecarboy

I love the sun . -21 on the mirrior display and the d-max fired up with no block heater (tried to use it and got sparks then started a small fire under the hood!)


----------



## jefferson

Just cant get enuf snow eh ya even have ta get on the roofs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:waving:[/QUOTE]

Now that ya mention roofs,we did a roof yesterday and in the valleys of the roof we had to shovel a little over 5ft high,the rest of the roof had around 4ft.
Now thats some mighty hard work.Lol payup


----------



## heather lawn spray

jefferson;744879 said:


> Just cant get enuf snow eh ya even have ta get on the roofs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:waving:


Now that ya mention roofs,we did a roof yesterday and in the valleys of the roof we had to shovel a little over 5ft high,the rest of the roof had around 4ft.
Now thats some mighty hard work.Lol payup[/QUOTE]

I got as little Bobcat with a blower that would make short work of 5 feet of snow! Now we have to figure out how to get it on the roof


----------



## Bajak

heather lawn spray;745011 said:


> I got as little Bobcat with a blower that would make short work of 5 feet of snow! Now we have to figure out how to get it on the roof


350 CATwesport


----------



## DeVries

I visited Revelstoke B.C a few years back. There was a resteraunt in town that had a 553 bobcat on their flat roof. It looked really weird so I asked the waitress what that was all about.
Apparently they use it to remove snow off of the roof in the winter. Their average snow fall was something like 35 feet per season.


----------



## heather lawn spray

I have seen pictures of skidsteers on flat roofs moving snow off


----------



## heather lawn spray

Bajak;745016 said:


> 350 CATwesport


So on a peaked roof the plan would be:

Cat 350 lifts Bobcat to peak of roof.
Bobcat turns on blower and slides down roof onto ground blowing as it goes
Cat 350 lifts bobcat back up one width over
Repeat


----------



## Bajak

Oh, I didn't realize we could reach the peak with the 350. That's the problem when people ask about quoting jobs when you don't have all pertinent information. We wont be needing the skid steer after all......Unless it's by the hour.


----------



## Daner

heather lawn spray;745053 said:


> I have seen pictures of skidsteers on flat roofs moving snow off


Wow...With a 60lb PSF Snowload and a 6000lbs skid steere<--------- for a open wed joist roof......I would never do It

One roof could be designed so different than the other

Frosty out there today ...But Hey thing s are looking Bombyyyyyy

Bring On the Heat...Colp Pops, xysport and Steaks on the barbie


----------



## snowplowchick

We are headed up your way this weekend or early next week to shovel the snow off the cottage and bring the sleds up. Looks like lots of snow up there, even with all the rain they are calling for, the trails should be good!

I don't envy all that shoveling.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;745081 said:


> Wow...With a 60lb PSF Snowload and a 6000lbs skid steere<--------- for a open wed joist roof......I would never do It
> 
> One roof could be designed so different than the other
> 
> Frosty out there today ...But Hey thing s are looking Bombyyyyyy
> 
> Bring On the Heat...Colp Pops, xysport and Steaks on the barbie


aww com'on where's your sense of adventure!!

Our baby Bobcat only weighs 3000 pounds with the blower!


----------



## Bajak

I would do it. But I would not be in the building while it's getting done.


----------



## Triple L

I betcha Dave is not liking this weeks forcast 

Finally some time to fix up all the trucks xysport


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

A BBQ dinner sure sounds great!!!! Might just have to head to costco to pick something up!!! NTM a few jumbo potoatoes and a side. Almost forgot the cheese cake..... MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM BBQ!!!

You must admit the white stuff looks beautiful with the sun out. Cant get over some of the drifts mounded up on the side of the road. Personally I cant seems to remember anything like these snow amounts since I was a kid!!! 

Everone take the week off and spend some time with the familly. My snow widow is getting a tad tired of it all. At the end of the week she will be wishing for some more snow!!


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;745193 said:


> I betcha Dave is not liking this weeks forcast
> 
> Finally some time to fix up all the trucks xysport


My thoughts exactly this morning


----------



## augerandblade

:realmad:Im getting ready for the freezing rain tomorrow


----------



## flairlandscape

Heather lawn spray, I've noticed before that you use a bobcat 463 with a snowblower, do you have any pictures of this set up, and are you happy with its performance? I just bought one and am looking to get a blower for mine.Thanks!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;745193 said:


> I betcha Dave is not liking this weeks forcast
> 
> Finally some time to fix up all the trucks xysport


Oh well we had a good run.


----------



## augerandblade

Hey what about March coming in like a lion, I heard that the end of Feb and early Mar looks like we will be busy


----------



## cet

Triple L;745193 said:


> I betcha Dave is not liking this weeks forcast
> 
> Finally some time to fix up all the trucks xysport


Maybe the salt will start to flow again. I hope someone gets stuck with a lot of salt left over and I don't mean the end users.

These guys are making some stupid money supplying salt.


----------



## augerandblade

Salt doesnt have a best before date as long as its stored dry in the summer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;745379 said:


> Oh well we had a good run.


yeah, lol ....Looked like ya needed to loose a lil weight!


----------



## cet

augerandblade;745438 said:


> Salt doesnt have a best before date as long as its stored dry in the summer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


But you have to store it and pay for it. Some of these guys have it in sheds they use for other things in the Spring/Summer/Fall.


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;745446 said:


> yeah, lol ....Looked like ya needed to loose a lil weight!


Ha ha , you won't won't be laughing when I kick your skinny azz.


----------



## heather lawn spray

flairlandscape;745363 said:


> Heather lawn spray, I've noticed before that you use a bobcat 463 with a snowblower, do you have any pictures of this set up, and are you happy with its performance? I just bought one and am looking to get a blower for mine.Thanks!


We've been running Bobcat with the truck since '94. We are currently on our 2nd generation. The current unit is an '06 K2500 6.6 turbo diesel, flatdecked that carries the '04 463 and SB 150 blower on board. It can be deployed in about 3 minutes by the operator and the plow truck driver. The current team has been at it for 5 seasons. We use it on lots that are never empty and never full, townhouses, utility company works yards, factory storage yards, hotels, and places with lots of sidewalks. If we get a huge end-of-driveway barricade the blower can be brought up into the air to chew off the layers of the snow barricade. It doesn't throw too far ten or fifteen feet. It can get into single parking spots and clean them out. Heat and enclosure are absolutely required. Even then the feet get cold, the bottom is partially open. The feet run the bucket and arms so the circulation to the feet is not high because they don't move much. We are able to take on large projects (3.5 hours) that require alot of detailing. If you're bored this week we are up in Kitchener


----------



## Triple L

I always see your trucks rippin around! the 2500hd handles that bobcat on the back just nice! when did you get an extended cab? i thought all your trucks were all day cabs... which one do you drive Ross?


----------



## flairlandscape

heather lawn spray;745495 said:


> We've been running Bobcat with the truck since '94. We are currently on our 2nd generation. The current unit is an '06 K2500 6.6 turbo diesel, flatdecked that carries the '04 463 and SB 150 blower on board. It can be deployed in about 3 minutes by the operator and the plow truck driver. The current team has been at it for 5 seasons. We use it on lots that are never empty and never full, townhouses, utility company works yards, factory storage yards, hotels, and places with lots of sidewalks. If we get a huge end-of-driveway barricade the blower can be brought up into the air to chew off the layers of the snow barricade. It doesn't throw too far ten or fifteen feet. It can get into single parking spots and clean them out. Heat and enclosure are absolutely required. Even then the feet get cold, the bottom is partially open. The feet run the bucket and arms so the circulation to the feet is not high because they don't move much. We are able to take on large projects (3.5 hours) that require alot of detailing. If you're bored this week we are up in Kitchener


I might take you up on that, maybe tomorrow afternoon? You can PM me with your address and number, thanks!


----------



## musclecarboy

augerandblade;745438 said:


> Salt doesnt have a best before date as long as its stored dry in the summer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It would be nice to see these guys with big $$ tied up in a shed somewhere for 8 months just as a jab for the winter BS....and I don't even buy salt!


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;745507 said:


> I always see your trucks rippin around! the 2500hd handles that bobcat on the back just nice! when did you get an extended cab? i thought all your trucks were all day cabs... which one do you drive Ross?


Got the extended Nov 18

I drive Grandma The '96 with the John Deere mower with snowthrower


----------



## Triple L

hahaha, I seen u the other day, over on Roxborough st. across from sobeys on highland there.... we do 2 driveways on that street, if u see me there again hollar!


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;745725 said:


> hahaha, I seen u the other day, over on Roxborough st. across from sobeys on highland there.... we do 2 driveways on that street, if u see me there again hollar!


I've got a house on Farnham off Roxborough. I thought it looked like you but I was too tired and frozen to care about much of anything. Did you see my little jet propelled snowthrower? I use it along side 'L'il Blacky' (short box V-Boss K1500) at the Comfort Inn's in Waterloo and Kitchener


----------



## ff1221

They must be shipping all their salt to Municipalities, my buddy is public works foreman here, and he ordered 2 loads last week, one Wed. it showed up Thurs., and another Fri. it showed up Mon.. He said he hasn't had any trouble getting salt, so I would guess the municipalities are priority, which makes sense.

Posted some video of the front mount blower in action.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=745998&posted=1#post745998


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Fire up the bbqs and repair the plows, winter aint over yet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## augerandblade

Oh its never over here till at least mid April. Ive seen it snow to be the band on the first day of Spring. April 1 seems to be a favorite of Ma Nature .


----------



## Bajak

Lynden-Jeff;746156 said:


> Fire up the bbqs and repair the plows, winter aint over yet!!!!!!!!!


I see you are trying to cheer Dave up but there is a big difference between the word Possible
and the word Imminent.


----------



## DeVries

Don't let your guard down yet guy's. It's only the first week of Febuary there's a lot more winter yet.

Would be nice if that was it for winter though. With this melt it will make pricing new sites a little easier. Property managment co want prices in by Febuary 23rd this year. They must really be on the ball this year.


----------



## musclecarboy

Lynden-Jeff;746156 said:


> Fire up the bbqs and repair the plows, winter aint over yet!!!!!!!!!


I hope they aren't so specific next time!


----------



## augerandblade

DeVries;746164 said:


> Don't let your guard down yet guy's. It's only the first week of Febuary there's a lot more winter yet.
> 
> Would be nice if that was it for winter though. With this melt it will make pricing new sites a little easier. Property managment co want prices in by Febuary 23rd this year. They must really be on the ball this year.


I get very suspicious of them when they do that....what are they up too ???????????? starting early, negotiating lower prices??????????


----------



## JD Dave

Bajak;746160 said:


> I see you are trying to cheer Dave up but there is a big difference between the word Possible
> and the word Imminent.


I did get a little excited to see that. LOL I rather it stay cold then get a thaw.


----------



## ff1221

I'm with Dave on this one, I'm glad for the reprieve, and the snow melting to allow more room, but i'll take the last two weeks of February, and at least the first two weeks of March, 10cm every day, at least then it's worth gettin outta bed. Bring it! I'm ready.payup He!!, I think there is still one or two 30 to 45cm snowfalls out there before this season is over, haven't had one since December.


----------



## Bajak

ff1221, Is that because you have a new toy?

I agree, it's too early to think about digging dirt just yet.
But the warm weather starts people thinking about spring and my trusty
phone remains by my side.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Bajak;746308 said:


> ff1221, Is that because you have a new toy?
> 
> I agree, it's too early to think about digging dirt just yet.
> But the warm weather starts people thinking about spring and my trusty
> phone remains by my side.


gee the next thing I expect to read is

phone fetch! good boy phone! good boy!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

DeVries;746164 said:


> Don't let your guard down yet guy's. It's only the first week of Febuary there's a lot more winter yet.
> 
> Would be nice if that was it for winter though. With this melt it will make pricing new sites a little easier. Property managment co want prices in by Febuary 23rd this year. They must really be on the ball this year.


I need to learn the tricks to get in to property managers, I wish I had quotes to do by the 23rd!


----------



## Bruce'sEx

So do we think this wet runoff and puddles are going to freeze up overnight? most are saying it will stay warm till tomorrow morning.


----------



## musclecarboy

Bruce'sEx;746470 said:


> So do we think this wet runoff and puddles are going to freeze up overnight? most are saying it will stay warm till tomorrow morning.


It looks like we have about 12 hours of warm left, plus sun tomorrow. Hopefully the water won't be an issue. Site checks anyways.....:angry:


----------



## heather lawn spray

Lynden-Jeff;746462 said:


> I need to learn the tricks to get in to property managers, I wish I had quotes to do by the 23rd!


No trick just persistance

try twenty, happy to get one


----------



## Triple L

heather lawn spray;746489 said:


> No trick just persistance
> 
> try twenty, happy to get one


So are you gonna hook me up with buddy who calls the shots at your schools 

I'll be needing lots of work this year with the addition of a crew


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;746512 said:


> So are you gonna hook me up with buddy who calls the shots at your schools
> 
> I'll be needing lots of work this year with the addition of a crew


. . . If you think you can keep up with our diesel JD's and their no-flat tires wesport


----------



## jayman3

+5 here now they say some flurries tonight staying near +2 then dropping to - 2 by morning with flurries overnight.


----------



## augerandblade

they got the forecast wrong for today, not even a shower here in Renfrew and now were gonna get flurries!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jayman3

Ya I hear ya on that one nothing here today either,was going to go up to Beachburg today but decided to stay around incase I needed to go and do a salt run but nothing,will go tomorrow now.


----------



## augerandblade

3;20 a.m. radar shows precip over Renfrew but nothing coming down must be verga. Goin out literally scrapin for a livin.


----------



## Bajak

heather lawn spray;746429 said:


> phone fetch! good boy phone! good boy!


Don't I wish.


----------



## snowplowchick

We sanded quite a bit this am. The runoff froze. It had to have been pretty cold last night. No cottage this weekend for me, I am hoping to go this week when it is mild.


----------



## Triple L

heather lawn spray;746529 said:


> . . . If you think you can keep up with our diesel JD's and their no-flat tires wesport


Hay u demo'd the hutlers, im pretty sure myn can keep up wesport but i havent upgraded to runflats yet....


----------



## lesedwards

*Bring on the Snow*

This has been a real melt down but now it can stop and bring on the snow. Just started plowing this year and love it. I run a Kwik Kerb business in the summer time and also I am the Territory Manger for Kwik Kerb. Live in Caledonia, Ontario
tymusic

http://kwik-kerb.net/logo.jpg

[ATTACH=full]52972._xfImport[/ATTACH]


----------



## musclecarboy

lesedwards;747098 said:


> This has been a real melt down but now it can stop and bring on the snow. Just started plowing this year and love it. I run a Kwik Kerb business in the summer time and also I am the Territory Manger for Kwik Kerb. Live in Caledonia, Ontario
> tymusic


Seriously? I'm shocked someone does curbing in Canada. I would have assumed it would crack in just a few years. How long do the curbs last?


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;746869 said:


> Hay u demo'd the hutlers, im pretty sure myn can keep up wesport but i havent upgraded to runflats yet....


nice machine, put foam filled Carlisle trac chiefs on the small diesel deere it can climb hills that will slide you out of the seat


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

lesedwards;747098 said:


> This has been a real melt down but now it can stop and bring on the snow. Just started plowing this year and love it. I run a Kwik Kerb business in the summer time and also I am the Territory Manger for Kwik Kerb. Live in Caledonia, Ontario
> tymusic
> 
> http://kwik-kerb.net/logo.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> Where you at landscape Ontario Congress selling the kwik curb stuff last year? We do some work in MT hope, the super 8 there, we may have crossed paths. That kwik kerb stuff is interesting.
> 
> Cheers
> Jeff


----------



## creativedesigns

This will be a beauty week for skating on the worlds longest rink! The Canal in Ottawa  I'll have a cinnamon n' sugar beavertail with a Moosehead! 

And another Moosehead for JD Dave too! lol,  :waving:


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;747193 said:


> This will be a beauty week for skating on the worlds longest rink! The Canal in Ottawa  I'll have a cinnamon n' sugar beavertail with a Moosehead!
> 
> And another Moosehead for JD Dave too! lol,


Thanks.


----------



## Triple L

heather lawn spray;747139 said:


> nice machine, put foam filled Carlisle trac chiefs on the small diesel deere it can climb hills that will slide you out of the seat


and how do you think I broke off both my wheelie bars last summer


----------



## lesedwards

*Kwik Kerb*



Lynden-Jeff;747187 said:


> Where you at landscape Ontario Congress selling the kwik curb stuff last year? We do some work in MT hope, the super 8 there, we may have crossed paths. That kwik kerb stuff is interesting.
> 
> Cheers
> Jeff


Yes that was me. We did not bother this year I wanted to do it and take our wide body machine which is great for driveways but head office said they where going to pass. Super 8 Mount Hope that is where all our new operators stay when they are here for training. Do you have a lot of contracts in the city? If you ever need help just let me know we have two trucks on the road. We have a Z71 signle cab with a 8' Meyers with wings which makes it a total of 9'-6" and a GMC Crew Cab 2500 with a 8'- 2" V Poly and we are already doing work in the city.


----------



## lesedwards

*Kwik kerb*



musclecarboy;747122 said:


> Seriously? I'm shocked someone does curbing in Canada. I would have assumed it would crack in just a few years. How long do the curbs last?


Actually I have spoke to guys that have had there curbs down for 10 years and still look great. The oldest I have actually seen where 7 years and did not look any different from the day they went down. We have a proven system that works well in our weather conditions and the money is great even in tough economic times people still like to spend money on their yards. Check out the link below.
http://kwik-kerb.net/TV/tv.htm


----------



## Triple L

we have a kwik kerb guy in kitchener... thier curbing looks real nice when its all done... but holy payuppayup


----------



## lesedwards

Yes I would imagine the one that you would see the most of is Craig's Curbing he does real nice work.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;747267 said:


> and how do you think I broke off both my wheelie bars last summer


Too much beer on the seat??!?


----------



## ff1221

heather lawn spray;747535 said:


> Too much beer on the seat??!?


What do you run for diesel Deeres?


----------



## heather lawn spray

ff1221;747712 said:


> What do you run for diesel Deeres?


Chad and I may have been misleading everybody else ( he knows what I have). The diesel Deeres are Z-turn 997 mowers with 31 hp Yanmar diesels with 60" and 72" decks. We were actually chatting about summer mowing work. it takes our minds off the winter.


----------



## Triple L

heather lawn spray;747535 said:


> Too much beer on the seat??!?


hahahahahahhahahaha, and one crazy operator........... me


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;747778 said:


> hahahahahahhahahaha, and one crazy operator........... me


shouldn't you be out fixin' sumpun or

OR HUSTLING FOR NEW WORK!!!

We're getting requests for spring renovations already

(feeling guilty yet?)


----------



## ff1221

heather lawn spray;747721 said:


> Chad and I may have been misleading everybody else ( he knows what I have). The diesel Deeres are Z-turn 997 mowers with 31 hp Yanmar diesels with 60" and 72" decks. We were actually chatting about summer mowing work. it takes our minds off the winter.


No, it wasn't misleading, I figured that, just didn't know what you had. I bought a 997 last July w/ 60" rear discharge and we run two 2305s, one with a 62" deck and one with a 54" deck, the one with 54" deck has a loader also. You must have quite a few large lawn contracts if you are running 997s with that big a deck.


----------



## heather lawn spray

ff1221;748066 said:


> No, it wasn't misleading, I figured that, just didn't know what you had. I bought a 997 last July w/ 60" rear discharge and we run two 2305s, one with a 62" deck and one with a 54" deck, the one with 54" deck has a loader also. You must have quite a few large lawn contracts if you are running 997s with that big a deck.


27 schools
160 acres a week plus commercial mowing
the 2 9's backed up by an antique F725 an old M655 and a 757


----------



## CGM Inc.

Anyone planing on going out tonight?


----------



## creativedesigns

Cedar Grounds;748457 said:


> Anyone planing on going out tonight?


Sure....If your buyin!!!   lol


----------



## CGM Inc.

creativedesigns;748462 said:


> Sure....If your buyin!!!   lol


Sounds good! Where do you want to meet?
You may see some of the freezing rain in Ottawa :waving:


----------



## Triple L

heather lawn spray;748275 said:


> 27 schools
> 160 acres a week plus commercial mowing
> the 2 9's backed up by an antique F725 an old M655 and a 757


throw about 10 schools or 60 acres over here..... how many school are there? why dont you put in to do all the school and then just hook me up  I cant believe people are phoning you already!!!

I like the weather and January's invoices..... finally got them out today lol xysport


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

So whats the dillio about freezing rain tonight. EC says yes maybe, radio says yes, TWN says no. who the heck knows!


----------



## JD Dave

Going out at 4 for fun.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;748515 said:


> throw about 10 schools or 60 acres over here..... how many school are there? why dont you put in to do all the school and then just hook me up  I cant believe people are phoning you already!!!
> 
> I like the weather and January's invoices..... finally got them out today lol xysport


Sure but can you get them cut in one day 'cause that's all the money you'll be paid for. One average day's revenue
That wasn't a phone call. No No That was a _cold call_ burn shoe leather, burn diesel go get'em tiger (rah rah rah)


----------



## DeVries

I think someone put something in the water up in Kitchener


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

JD Dave;748596 said:


> Going out at 4 for fun.


Did you have fun, cause it was a total bust here, didnt even rain!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

DeVries;748771 said:


> I think someone put something in the water up in Kitchener


The weather is to warm, their all drunk lol


----------



## heather lawn spray

DeVries;748771 said:


> I think someone put something in the water up in Kitchener


Home of the Canadian Oktoberfest
Ein Prosit Ein Prosit I'm Plastered


----------



## DeVries

Nothing here either.

There was a full moon last night. An old timer told me once that the weather you have when you have a full moon, you can expect until the next full moon. 

I've somewhat tried to see if this is true. It does work most of the time. Would be great if we had this until March, great way to get cought up on equipment repairs and getting stuff ready for the new season.

Does anyone foresee a slow down in the work, or does everyone think it's still gona be crazy like the last 5 years?


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;748772 said:


> Did you have fun, cause it was a total bust here, didnt even rain!


One of goes down every morning, so yes it was fun.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

DeVries;748780 said:


> Nothing here either.
> 
> There was a full moon last night. An old timer told me once that the weather you have when you have a full moon, you can expect until the next full moon.
> 
> I've somewhat tried to see if this is true. It does work most of the time. Would be great if we had this until March, great way to get cought up on equipment repairs and getting stuff ready for the new season.
> 
> Does anyone foresee a slow down in the work, or does everyone think it's still gona be crazy like the last 5 years?


Hard to say right now ive been going strong since i started 20 years ago never been without good work,mind you i do not do maintence only landscape consruction and inground pools i have a few jobs lined up and a pool. Something that time will time but i wouldnt mind some time off in the summer to spend with the kids instead of coming home every day at 9pm


----------



## augerandblade

Pretty bad that it takes a recession for the government to finally sink money into infrastructure. And if your looking for gov help ya either have to be really big or dirt poor to get any assistance. All those who are in the middle supporting both get nothing nada zilch.


----------



## augerandblade

Hey wheres all the freezing rain, not that Im complaining. School buses where cancelled, I presalted all my walks and employee park spots ::, even the weather is in rec ession


----------



## cet

I might have slowed the snow down a bit. I have 80 tonnes of salt coming. They called me so you know things are looking better.


----------



## musclecarboy

augerandblade;748907 said:


> even the weather is in recession


No complaints there!

I stopped by a couple places to throw down a bit of salt. The ice was from run-off, not freezing rain so it wasn't too bad.


----------



## heather lawn spray

cet;748933 said:


> I might have slowed the snow down a bit. I have 80 tonnes of salt coming. They called me so you know things are looking better.


Has the pricing dropped back to the fall levels?


----------



## cet

I pre-bought from the Salt Depot so they had to keep the price the same but they wanted to raise it to $90/tonne.

Canadian has raised their price to $77/tonne to cover the extra trucking costs.

Not as bad as some of the prices I have heard.


----------



## creativedesigns

Well, we anti-iced all our parking lots & sidewalks!!!....still no rain Supposed to be plus 6 Tuesday! I think CET detered the freezing rain with his 80 tonne salt order!


----------



## JD Dave

cet;749034 said:


> I pre-bought from the Salt Depot so they had to keep the price the same but they wanted to raise it to $90/tonne.
> 
> Canadian has raised their price to $77/tonne to cover the extra trucking costs.
> 
> Not as bad as some of the prices I have heard.


Chris is the one that called me and said Canadian were releasing loads now, so if you have an account call now. Our price from them was 71 in the fall and is $77 now. $6 more to truck it from Windsor isn't bad.


----------



## A Man

heather lawn spray;748964 said:


> Has the pricing dropped back to the fall levels?


My broker hasn't raised the price, altho when we had to switch to treated obviously the price went up. Reg salt is still the same as it was in the fall and it seems like it is readily available. I haven't checked with the local guys, I'm assuming they've dropped the price back to where it was before the shortage.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Called my supplier and their stocked up too-now WTF an i going to do with all the clearlane I bought?


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;749139 said:


> Called my supplier and their stocked up too-now WTF an i going to do with all the clearlane I bought?


Hindsight is 20-20 as my dad has always said. Oh well I'm sure we'll have some winter for you to spread it yet.


----------



## augerandblade

Lotsa winter left, youll be glad ya got all that salt just in case


----------



## A Man

JohnnyRoyale;749139 said:


> Called my supplier and their stocked up too-now WTF an i going to do with all the clearlane I bought?


We just got our first load of treated about a week ago and haven't really had a chance to see how it performs. Ours came from the harriston area and is kind of a pink colour, I believe clearlane is more of a blue. What kind of results did you find using it?


----------



## ff1221

Lotsa winter left>


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

A Man;749172 said:


> We just got our first load of treated about a week ago and haven't really had a chance to see how it performs. Ours came from the harriston area and is kind of a pink colour, I believe clearlane is more of a blue. What kind of results did you find using it?


I was actually very impressed with the results. It was quite cold the night I spread it just after plowing and it worked almost instantly. Used a bit less too. Worked very well on hard pack as well.


----------



## cet

A Man;749172 said:


> We just got our first load of treated about a week ago and haven't really had a chance to see how it performs. Ours came from the harriston area and is kind of a pink colour, I believe clearlane is more of a blue. What kind of results did you find using it?


Clearlane is green. We use it on all our walks. It works well and seems to stay around a little longer. Not sure I could teach the guys to use 30% less on the parking lots and not really sure it is worth the extra $'s.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Test drove a Newholland 175 today with 2 speed. Was impressed. Anyone else run Newhollands here? Ive pretty much narrowed it down to a NH175 or Bobcat 185. Will pretty much be a snow machine in the winter and a yard ***** in the summer, possibly light landscaping if I can find some one who wants to use it.


----------



## A Man

We use 185's and have great luck with them. I think newholland has come along way in there comfort but I'll stick with bobcats, they've always treated me well, wouldn't spring for the selectable joystick again but I'd consider getting hiflow and the quiet cab. Good luck, there should be some good deals on used ones this summer.


----------



## CGM Inc.

My driveway in Waterloo was solid ice this morning....not much in Mississauga!


----------



## Triple L

A Man;749267 said:


> We use 185's and have great luck with them. I think newholland has come along way in there comfort but I'll stick with bobcats, they've always treated me well, wouldn't spring for the selectable joystick again but I'd consider getting hiflow and the quiet cab. Good luck, there should be some good deals on used ones this summer.


Aman's S185 is the &hit! had him rock out a little bit of snow relocation last week, and with that MONSTER 9 or 10' bucket he's got on there that thing hustles... U should see all the snow that thing plows, and even the operator is pretty content with it...lol i've been keepin an eye on ya buddy 

Jeff i'll rock your skid steer all summer for ya...... whats the price difference between the 2? New Holland sure has some nice financing tho, only pay in the winter.... cant really beat that!


----------



## A Man

Haha, no worries, I'm not a fan of plowing with a bucket but that location has an absolutly perfect surface. We have 2 9' buckets from horst, one we use there and the other for loading snow when we have less than 20 loads or it's to tight to fit a loader in. I timed it the other morning and we could load a triaxle heaped in 3:35sec. It's about the same as the JD 544 we use but isn't nearly as comfortable and would be he!! to do for 10hrs straight. I know there's lots of guys here that don't like using skids but dollar for dollar we have found them to work well.


----------



## Triple L

U guys are gonna get a huge kick outta this one... so this morning, 8:22 i get a call. why didnt u guys salt our parking lot, one of our drivers just ran into the building... im like well u have to call us when you want salt.... this in a NO salt customer, so far this year we've salted there once... so shes freaking out on me... when i get there at 9:15 I just start laughing my head off.. thier own driver, drove thier own van, into thier own building and set off the air bags... had a police report and everything i guess... I just checked, that means he had to be doing between 12-15 MPH for the air bags to actually go off... thats CRUISING, this is not that big of a parking lot AT ALL... So i hammered it and drove away, wrote down everything cause there pricks, i can see them trying to get me for this but it's in the contract that we only salt upon thier request so im covered... go figure tho, they take out a wall on thier building, demo thier van this year. last year the owner busted his head open along with another employee cause they both fell, and the year before a guy thats been with them for 25 years broke his leg or hip cause he fell.... when are they gonna learn


----------



## augerandblade

Thats incredible ,so you got real stupid people there too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Dang! LOL!


----------



## Tractor Plower

lol, bad day for that company.....i hope you get the business next winter L! 
Oh and jeff, the NH is a damn slick machine, with more local dealer support too. Stop trying to come up with reasons to justify the bobcat, you know that NH is just as damn good if not better for your needs! lol.

-Mike


----------



## DeVries

Jeff

I USED to have bobcat and now have new hollands. I have two a LS160 and a L175. We love both machines. 
The new cab style that they have is a lot nicer than the old ones. You will find with NH that they have more gut's than the bobcat and they are way more stable.


----------



## Bajak

Triple L;749378 said:


> ... go figure tho, they take out a wall on thier building, demo thier van this year. last year the owner busted his head open along with another employee cause they both fell, and the year before a guy thats been with them for 25 years broke his leg or hip cause he fell.... when are they gonna learn


Save a dime only to spend a dollar.


----------



## Daner

Tell them you can offer them a Free Estimate to repair that wall payup LOL

Jeff: I would pick the New Hollands for a skid steer ,I have a 150...It only weighs 4500lbs
and I can trailer It with the landscape trailer.
I also have tons of New Holland farm equipment..JD Dave may get me for this but I think they made the very first square baler...Anyway 150s are great for tight spots and will lift enough to flip it over...but Its one of my favorite machines to use. For heavier work I would look at the 180.payup

Could this rain turn to snow tomorrow wesport


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;749970 said:


> Tell them you can offer them a Free Estimate to repair that wall payup LOL
> 
> Jeff: I would pick the New Hollands for a skid steer ,I have a 150...It only weighs 4500lbs
> and I can trailer It with the landscape trailer.
> I also have tons of New Holland farm equipment..JD Dave may get me for this but I think they made the very first square baler...Anyway 150s are great for tight spots and will lift enough to flip it over...but Its one of my favorite machines to use. For heavier work I would look at the 180.payup
> 
> Could this rain turn to snow tomorrow wesport


Not sure on the baler but I know NH makes a good skid, not so sure about their tractors though.


----------



## augerandblade

JD Dave;749984 said:


> Not sure on the baler but I know NH makes a good skid, not so sure about their tractors though.


I had a TS100 too much electronics and the reverser was on the right side , fender mounted. along with a TN75 with super steer I mean stupid steer. Wasnt beefed up enuf and busted a part of the axle housing, but it sure could manuvere well and a 
tc 45 with super steer but it was reinforced at the factory. Only NH I got left is a TC 30 but we wont discuss that one as I know ya dont like the baby tractors


----------



## JD Dave

augerandblade;749996 said:


> I had a TS100 too much electronics and the reverser was on the right side , fender mounted. along with a TN75 with super steer I mean stupid steer. Wasnt beefed up enuf and busted a part of the axle housing, but it sure could manuvere well and a
> tc 45 with super steer but it was reinforced at the factory. Only NH I got left is a TC 30 but we wont discuss that one as I know ya dont like the baby tractors


We use to wreck a front axle every winter when we ran CNH's and we didn't even have super steer. I don't want to elevate my blood pressure right now so I'll talk about it later.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Well im not terribly impressed with their price. A sliver under $50,000 for a pilot machine with radio, hi flow and weight kit. Still no A/C bobtach or accesories. If Bobcat can beat I will probably go with the Bobcat, but I do like the Newholland machine.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;749984 said:


> Not sure on the baler but I know NH makes a good skid, not so sure about their tractors though.


Daner was kinda right! NewHolland adapted the baler in 1952 as the Holand 66. It was a man from Iowa who developed a self tying baler with parts taken from a John Deere grain binder! ( 1936 )


----------



## musclecarboy

Wow look at the exeter radar... imagine if that was snow! 4cm/hr


----------



## DeVries

Jeff

Not sure where you are shopping but I've had really good luck with Onieda in Caladonia. Tom Sr has always treated me well. 
50,000 sound a little rich for a 170. I paid 37 for mine with no high flow. I'm not running an asphalt planer or anything though so I didn't need high flow.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

DeVries;750200 said:


> Jeff
> 
> Not sure where you are shopping but I've had really good luck with Onieda in Caladonia. Tom Sr has always treated me well.
> 50,000 sound a little rich for a 170. I paid 37 for mine with no high flow. I'm not running an asphalt planer or anything though so I didn't need high flow.


Hey,

Thanks we are going to try there, we were up at the place on highway 6 north. Im pretty sure John at Bobcat would blow that deal away too, especially with an off lease machine. Will have to see.

Cheers


----------



## schrader

If you are looking for a Bobcat, Hendrick at Bobcat of brantford has always treated me well.There prices are good and there service is excellent. Give him a call.
Corey


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I will try giving them a call but Bobcat of Hamilton is pretty big in to landscape ontario, and being on the board so am I so I have to try them first. This years chicken roast is going to be at Bobcat of hamilton, 2 years ago when it was there they had a bobcat rodeo where you could drive 5 or 6 different machines, I hope they have that again! lol


----------



## Bajak

The rain has turned to snow here temp 1C. Snow to continue this afternoon and over night. 5-8 cms possible.
I didn't expect it to change over until around noon. Oh well, I may get 2 pushes out of this one due to the early arrival.


----------



## lesedwards

Bajak;750643 said:


> The rain has turned to snow here temp 1C. Snow to continue this afternoon and over night. 5-8 cms possible.
> I didn't expect it to change over until around noon. Oh well, I may get 2 pushes out of this one due to the early arrival.


Lucky for you down here in Hamilton we are getting high winds and rain and no real amounts of snow in the forecast. Looks like there could be something coming next Wed so the Weather Network says 10+ cm but by then eveything could change.


----------



## Bajak

TWN changed accumulation to only 2-4cm now. I think I'll go do the walkways before it drops below freezing. It'll be easier now than later. 5-10 for here on Wednesday too.

Anyone else want some snow? I'm willing to share.


----------



## JD Dave

Bajak;750668 said:


> TWN changed accumulation to only 2-4cm now. I think I'll go do the walkways before it drops below freezing. It'll be easier now than later. 5-10 for here on Wednesday too.
> 
> Anyone else want some snow? I'm willing to share.


Sure I'll take some.


----------



## cet

You guys can have mine. I have enjoyed the time off. 

We will have to salt everything after this mess if over. Just trying to figure out a good time. I hope it isn't during rush hour.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

We're getting nailed up here. Its been snowing all morning with a couple of inches on the ground already.


----------



## schrader

5cm on the ground and still coming down. Very wet stuff, hit it a couple times with the blade and it turns to water. Should be interesting tonight when it all freezes up.
Corey


----------



## augerandblade

We got 35mm of rain today, just a touch of snow, winds are coming in good and strong and at this time no more snow coming down. Hope everything freeze drys, and just gotta check for ice on the old park lots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## augerandblade

Oops that was 35mm total for the last couple of mild days. Woulda been 35 cm snow, and I dont need that much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lesedwards

Bajak;750668 said:


> TWN changed accumulation to only 2-4cm now. I think I'll go do the walkways before it drops below freezing. It'll be easier now than later. 5-10 for here on Wednesday too.
> 
> Anyone else want some snow? I'm willing to share.


Yes now they are calling for an additional 2 to 4cm on Thursday. Now lets hope they do not change it and if they do just add to it.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

It is going to come and go as usual but there is a good chance for a plowable snowfall event, especially in southern Ontario.


----------



## augerandblade

Good weather until at least next week Wednesday. This is the calm before March coming in like a Lion


----------



## lesedwards

augerandblade;751481 said:


> Good weather until at least next week Wednesday. This is the calm before March coming in like a Lion


Yes now that is thinking positive. So far it still looks like we are getting snow next Wed.


----------



## DeVries

Forget snow. I love this weather. Lets start spring cleanups.


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;751670 said:


> Forget snow. I love this weather. Lets start spring cleanups.


This weather sucks because of the runoff, had to spread 6 ton this morning. I'd rather winter stay until April 1st and then stay 21 degrees untill Nov 15th. Oh and 1/2" of rain every week would be perfect as soon as were done planting.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;751679 said:


> This weather sucks because of the runoff, had to spread 6 ton this morning. I'd rather winter stay until April 1st and then stay 21 degrees untill Nov 15th. Oh and 1/2" of rain every week would be perfect as soon as were done planting.


I hope you made your wish before you blew out the candles.


----------



## Daner

*It was a nice day today without that wind*

Yesterday we had some flooding In some feilds....but the winter wheat Is looking green...and the lawns. Hey Thursday looks like action??

Heres some shots I took yesterday HEY HEY The hay should do good this year


----------



## JD Dave

cet;751692 said:


> I hope you made your wish before you blew out the candles.


To tell the truth my wish didn't have anything to do with snow.


----------



## CGM Inc.

On my way into Mississauga most of the fields look like a lake!
I'm sure some of the farm houses have a flooded basement.

We had a Staff BBQ today and did a litter pick to have the sites clean for the long weekend!


----------



## Neige

JD Dave;751709 said:


> To tell the truth my wish didn't have anything to do with snow.


Well that would be a first. LOL


----------



## cet

They have changed next Wednesday for the forth day in a row.

This time it looks like a storm. 10-15cm for most areas and mixed with rain for the Southern parts.

I guess we have had quite a bit of time off.


----------



## itssnowtime

Our local supplier for salt finally got straight last last Monday. We've been using Magnesium treated salt for the last month at $180/tonne. We had to add a salt premium to January's salt invoices to cover the increase and I'm shocked I haven't got one call yet but I 'm sure they are coming!! The straight salt is selling for $140/tonne now which is still high for the fall rates we started at. I'd love to start ordering my own salt next year, can anyone send info on suppliers? Is there a minimum order? do you have to prepay? I've heard Salt Depot and Canadian, are they the best place to look? Any info would be appreciated

The magnesium treated salt has done a number on my electrical in my truck ( trailer plug) lights not working, signals etc..Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## cet

I think you would have a better chance with the Salt Depot. You can prepay to guarantee a price for the year. You can also pick up when you need it for $7/tonne more. I don't know if they have a location by you.

Canadian only sells direct truck loads. Truck loads have only gone up 9% so your supplier is ripping you off.


----------



## Triple L

$180 / tonne HOLY.... that would be huge money when applied... I've gotten a few phone calls over the $40 / yard increase we had on our Jan. invoices... even tho i sent a letter telling them of the surcharge...

Time to go and drop a few tree's for customers payup 
See if the ol Stihl wakes from hibernation


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;751767 said:


> Well that would be a first. LOL


Men have other needs in life Paul


----------



## Elite_Maint

itssnowtime;752040 said:


> Our local supplier for salt finally got straight last last Monday. We've been using Magnesium treated salt for the last month at $180/tonne. We had to add a salt premium to January's salt invoices to cover the increase and I'm shocked I haven't got one call yet but I 'm sure they are coming!! The straight salt is selling for $140/tonne now which is still high for the fall rates we started at. I'd love to start ordering my own salt next year, can anyone send info on suppliers? Is there a minimum order? do you have to prepay? I've heard Salt Depot and Canadian, are they the best place to look? Any info would be appreciated
> 
> The magnesium treated salt has done a number on my electrical in my truck ( trailer plug) lights not working, signals etc..Anyone else noticed this?


WOW!.. your supplier is expensive.. I have a few places in Toronto where i have accounts and the most i payed for salt this season is $120/tonne... and thats only in the more recent snow falls/salting jobs.. the rest of the time it was $90/tonne. But i too would like to order my own salt for next season and i've been looking into Salt Depot.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;752025 said:


> They have changed next Wednesday for the forth day in a row.
> 
> This time it looks like a storm. 10-15cm for most areas and mixed with rain for the Southern parts.
> 
> I guess we have had quite a bit of time off.


Looks messy. I hope it isn't another one of those friggen 24-hr storms, but its looking that way.

Oh well, the break was nice


----------



## JD Dave

E Maintenance;752132 said:


> WOW!.. your supplier is expensive.. I have a few places in Toronto where i have accounts and the most i payed for salt this season is $120/tonne... and thats only in the more recent snow falls/salting jobs.. the rest of the time it was $90/tonne. But i too would like to order my own salt for next season and i've been looking into Salt Depot.


Salt Depot sells salt they don't mine it. Cargill, Canadian and Sifto are the 3 main players that mine salt and sell it. They basically handle 99% of the salt market in Ontario.


----------



## Elite_Maint

JD Dave;752316 said:


> Salt Depot sells salt they don't mine it. Cargill, Canadian and Sifto are the 3 main players that mine salt and sell it. They basically handle 99% of the salt market in Ontario.


Well as long as someone will sell it I'll buy it... The question i have when purchasing salt from either of those places is there a minimum amount of tonne's to purchase?


----------



## cet

If you are having it delivered to your yard the truck will have 35-40 tonnes. If you want to pick up from the Salt Depot then you can buy what ever you want. If you set up an account with the Salt Depot then pick up will be approx. $7/tonne more.


----------



## lesedwards

cet;752700 said:


> If you are having it delivered to your yard the truck will have 35-40 tonnes. If you want to pick up from the Salt Depot then you can buy what ever you want. If you set up an account with the Salt Depot then pick up will be approx. $7/tonne more.


Where is the Salt Depot? We just got into plowing this year and have been subing off a freind of mine so we have not had to worry about salting but this fall we are planing on picking up our own contracts.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Big things brewing for this week coming up.


----------



## itssnowtime

Lynden-Jeff;752710 said:


> Big things brewing for this week coming up.


Here we go again...Accuweather says 20+cm for Wed/Thur and TWN says 8-10cm? I guess time will tell.

It has been a nice break though...I've been wittling down my honey-do list:salute:


----------



## itssnowtime

cet;752700 said:


> If you are having it delivered to your yard the truck will have 35-40 tonnes. If you want to pick up from the Salt Depot then you can buy what ever you want. If you set up an account with the Salt Depot then pick up will be approx. $7/tonne more.


What is your price delivered for 40 tonnes?


----------



## augerandblade

Lynden-Jeff;752710 said:


> Big things brewing for this week coming up.


My guys are itchin to get going, payupto much of a lull is no good either,


----------



## cet

itssnowtime;752716 said:


> What is your price delivered for 40 tonnes?


I pre-paid from Salt Depot so they have to hold the price for the year and that is $73/tonne.
Canadian was $71 at the start of the year and now it is $77/tonne.

Pick up from Salt Depot is $80/tonne. I'm not sure if there is a minimum but last year we used over 1,000 tonne.

I don't think you would be able to get an account from any of the big 3. Salt Depot might be your best bet.


----------



## creativedesigns

augerandblade;752718 said:


> My guys are itchin to get going, payupto much of a lull is no good either,


Do they get paid a "stand-by" wage?


----------



## JD Dave

cet;752740 said:


> I pre-paid from Salt Depot so they have to hold the price for the year and that is $73/tonne.
> Canadian was $71 at the start of the year and now it is $77/tonne.
> 
> Pick up from Salt Depot is $80/tonne. I'm not sure if there is a minimum but last year we used over 1,000 tonne.
> 
> I don't think you would be able to get an account from any of the big 3. Salt Depot might be your best bet.


I agree with not getting accounts with the big three plus even if you have an account your treated like a nobody and your the first one cut off. When you prebuy through the Salt Depot at least your guaranteed something. The big three won't guarantee anything, they say they will but as soon as they run short the munci's and towns get the salt and your screwed. I was thinking about the Salt Depot but putting a large stockpile for me in easier. For the 5$ more/tonne that SD charges you I think you are getting treated very fairly.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Yeah, If you have a guarrantee and if your treated fairly then it's worth dealing with them to avoid headaches halfway through the season. For next season i'll be looking at purchasing my salt off them.


----------



## jayman3

creativedesigns;752741 said:


> Do they get paid a "stand-by" wage?


Hey Cre do your guys have a stand-by wage,I give my guy 300 a week mike/cell also and he had 4 weeks off and says he dosn't want to do snow next year as he had a mishap the last time we where out at thta just done him in.


----------



## augerandblade

creativedesigns;752741 said:


> Do they get paid a "stand-by" wage?


Yes they do its called Employment Insurance.....They get lots of hours in the summer & we as employers pay into it. No one guareentees the employers a wage if they bid to high and dont have enuf income at any time of the season. I aint gonna spoil my employees any more than I haveta, cuz nobody around here is. Just lost 3 large businesses due to the economy. Dont haveta worry about them quitting cuz there aint no work here. Gotta drive to Ottawa to find Mc labour jobs.  Man the highway is busy am and pm to and from Ottawa. Average wage for snowremoval is 20 (hear say) in Ottawa and they have ta drive there, I pay 20 also. payup There is no reason to go, they have dedicated equipment and sites to work at when it snows.  I try not to micro manage and aint afraid of shovelling walks or handsalting. Its a cheap thrill to hear my leased and financed equipment working efficiently!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:waving:


----------



## augerandblade

jayman3;752887 said:


> Hey Cre do your guys have a stand-by wage,I give my guy 300 a week mike/cell also and he had 4 weeks off and says he dosn't want to do snow next year as he had a mishap the last time we where out at thta just done him in.


Yas thats what I found out Jayman, If they were fish some of them would be "suckers".Always wanting more.


----------



## creativedesigns

jayman3;752887 said:


> Hey Cre do your guys have a stand-by wage,I give my guy 300 a week mike/cell also and he had 4 weeks off and says he dosn't want to do snow next year as he had a mishap the last time we where out at thta just done him in.


Thats too bad for your worker, what happened? ...he hit a car or somethin? I give stand-by pay of $250/week & when it snows, their hours get added on top of that. I think JD Dave does somethin similar, I read on another thread. tymusic


----------



## jayman3

creativedesigns;752909 said:


> Thats too bad for your worker, what happened? ...he hit a car or somethin? I give stand-by pay of $250/week & when it snows, their hours get added on top of that. I think JD Dave does somethin similar, I read on another thread. tymusic


He said he looked but I don't think he did he put the backhoe in reverse in third gear and then he slid a god 30 feet then hit a van that was behind him at 330 in the morning I think it really did him in plus he says he dosn't like working the hours says I am nuts to put in the hrs I do,I guess he needs his beauty sleep more than he needs coin,man E.I must really pay good to stay at home through the winter with two kids at him truck payment and a mortage payment.What ever lots of guys willing to work,he will tough out this year then he is done.


----------



## augerandblade

jayman3;752917 said:


> needs coin,man E.I must really pay good to stay at home through the winter with two kids at him truck payment and a mortage payment.What ever lots of guys willing to work,he will tough out this year then he is done.


Nobodys really poor in this country unless they wanna be. We have a good social network & housing, no matter how hard they scream they got it good.Unless ya wanna be filthy rich , everybodys taken care of here


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

*Snow coming?*

Just saw on the 680 NEWS website 36cm of snow for Toronto this Thursday and 10 more on Saturday


----------



## musclecarboy

Bigfoot Brent;753216 said:


> Just saw on the 680 NEWS website 36cm of snow for Toronto this Thursday and 10 more on Saturday


Imagine that! 46 cm in a few days. That would be FUN


----------



## cet

Bigfoot Brent;753216 said:


> Just saw on the 680 NEWS website 36cm of snow for Toronto this Thursday and 10 more on Saturday


They are the only one calling for that kind of snow. They say for Newmarket, 11cm Wed and 21cm Thur.

EC and TWN are both saying snow for Wed, 10-15 and 1cm for Thursday.

I guess we will have to wait and see. Never used them as a forecast site before.


----------



## mrmagnum

Hey Daner, whats OL Skully Saying about this week?


----------



## creativedesigns

mrmagnum;753270 said:


> Hey Daner, whats OL Skully Saying about this week?


uhhh Daner, I think I smell somethin brewing out there!!! ....No,  it can't be, can it?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Freeze thaw line will determine how much snow we get from the Goldenhorshoe to Toronto. Some models still not in agreement, will try and give a better idea tomorow but id put a safe bet on 10 plus for sure.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

WN downgraded this morning! Might only be a salting if temps are high.


----------



## augerandblade

It'll be messy more snow for us but S Ont gonna see snow and squalls as the low moves out on Thurs


----------



## jayman3

augerandblade;753417 said:


> It'll be messy more snow for us but S Ont gonna see snow and squalls as the low moves out on Thurs


It was a nice break will feel nice to get back in the action again,will get to try out my new strobe lights that I installed.


----------



## augerandblade

jayman3;753420 said:


> It was a nice break will feel nice to get back in the action again,will get to try out my new strobe lights that I installed.


Do you have the strobes that are installed with the tail lights???????????????


----------



## itssnowtime

Looks like a long drawn out snowfall, all day Thursday into the night as well.

Better go blow the dust off the trucks tomorrow


----------



## jayman3

augerandblade;753439 said:


> Do you have the strobes that are installed with the tail lights???????????????


Yes got them installed in the front signals and the tailights,amber in the front and then they are red in the rear.Looks sweet.


----------



## Triple L

Time to make some movies jayman 



Looks like I might have to put the ol mega pos back on the duramax and clean the rust off of it :crying: I was just starting to enjoy this little holiday..... but then again, all of us gotta make a few $$$ off our hourlys


----------



## heather lawn spray

gonna double check the brakes on the ol' '96, swap a new tire on the '06 and I think we're good to go!!


----------



## creativedesigns

jayman3;753420 said:


> It was a nice break will feel nice to get back in the action again,will get to try out my new strobe lights that I installed.


Jay is only Joking of course  ......he really wants the long break to continue!


----------



## Bajak

I appreciated this break. Sure helped get the numbers back on track for seasonals. I'll be happy with another 15 rounds. I'm sure we will get another one or two 30+cm events yet.


----------



## A Man

Bajak;753518 said:


> I appreciated this break. Sure helped get the numbers back on track for seasonals. I'll be happy with another 15 rounds. I'm sure we will get another one or two 30+cm events yet.


I sure hope so, I have a snowmobile weekend planned with about 15 friends up in your area the last weekend in Feb, down here I'd be fine with another 10 10cm events, ahh what the hech throw in a nice 35cm in 6 hours to separate the men from the boys. tymusic


----------



## augerandblade

jayman3;753453 said:


> Yes got them installed in the front signals and the tailights,amber in the front and then they are red in the rear.Looks sweet.


 Interested to know where ya bought them.


----------



## Bajak

A Man, I'll place your order for snow now. The trails are currently closed:crying:.
Tobermory only reports 12km as limited. It shouldn't take much snow to have them open again. Hopefully the temps are lower than expected for Wed and Thurs with the storm, and our usual lake effect, the trails will be excellent.
If your in Port Elgin on the 28th stop by the Wismer My Band plays there every month.:waving:


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

All you can do is laugh at the poeple saying that winter is over!!!! Personally the Jan thaw was scheduled a tad late in order for winter will be extended into April!!! The break was nice we all got to work on our trucks and change some oil and spend some time with the family.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*I second that*



DAFFMOBILEWASH;753643 said:


> All you can do is laugh at the poeple saying that winter is over!!!! Personally the Jan thaw was scheduled a tad late in order for winter will be extended into April!!! The break was nice we all got to work on our trucks and change some oil and spend some time with the family.


Hey, we have already had 320cm since Nov15.... I agree the break was great and NO, winter is far from over......

Al


----------



## lesedwards

*Weather for Hamilton*

I think I will stick to 680 News just watched the WN and checked out EC and they are not calling for enough snow to even bother getting the plow back on not to mention mild temps. I am not looking forward to a couple lots we have to do that are large but stone. I will look like a bulldozer in there with the frost all out.


----------



## jayman3

creativedesigns;753482 said:


> Jay is only Joking of course  ......he really wants the long break to continue!


You figured me out Cre was nice to get all the extra hrs in with the city on this break but like it was said before winter is far from over.
Augerandblabe I got them through CPW they where great to deal with.


----------



## musclecarboy

EC says "Rain or snow" for Wed, I guess we'll know for sure by tomorrow morning.

TWN is showing a brutal mix of crap, I'd rather all snow instead of mixed.


----------



## augerandblade

Sorry youre gonna get a messy mix, temps are going up here means you got mild conditions


----------



## creativedesigns

I have absolute faith in the Ground Hog! JD Dave even sent him a card &flowers last week! LOL Wiarton Willie said at the begining of Feb that theres only 6 more weeks of winter. So by mid-March it should be better! 

Jayman, doesn't Willie look so cute! lol  hahaha


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Models are all over the place. If it moves a little south, lots of snow, if it moves a little north, lots of rain. I guess we will see.



> WOCN11 CWTO 162056
> *Special weather statement
> Issued by Environment Canada Ontario region. 3:56 PM EST Monday
> 16 February 2009.*
> Special weather statement issued for..
> City of Toronto
> Windsor - Essex - Chatham-Kent
> Sarnia - Lambton
> Elgin
> London - Middlesex
> Simcoe - Delhi - Norfolk
> Dunnville - Caledonia - Haldimand
> Oxford - Brant
> Niagara
> City of Hamilton
> Halton - Peel
> York - Durham
> Huron - Perth
> Waterloo - Wellington
> Dufferin - Innisfil
> Grey - Bruce
> Barrie - Orillia - Midland
> Belleville - Quinte - Northumberland
> Kingston - Prince Edward
> Peterborough - Kawartha Lakes
> Stirling - Tweed - South Frontenac
> Bancroft - Bon Echo Park
> Brockville - Leeds and Grenville
> City of Ottawa
> Gatineau
> Prescott and Russell
> Cornwall - Morrisburg
> Smiths Falls - Lanark - Sharbot Lake
> Parry Sound - Muskoka
> Haliburton
> Renfrew - Pembroke - Barry's Bay
> Algonquin
> Burk's Falls - Bayfield Inlet.
> 
> A low pressure system developing over Colorado will affect southern
> Ontario by mid week.
> 
> Precipitation will begin over southwestern Ontario overnight Tuesday,
> reaching south central Ontario including Toronto near dawn Wednesday,
> and eastern Ontario by midday Wednesday.
> 
> Over extreme southwestern sections, including Windsor, the
> precipitation is expected to fall mainly in the form of rain.
> 
> Over a large area from northern Lake Huron through Haliburton and
> Algonquin to the Ottawa Valley precipitation will fall as snow with
> significant amounts likely. Snowfall warnings may need to be issued
> for the regions on Tuesday.
> 
> Over south central Ontario, including Toronto, precipitation will
> begin as snow but will likely become mixed with rain later in the
> day. Snowfall amounts of 5 to 10 centimetres are possible, however
> there is considerable uncertainty as to the amount of warm air that
> will be drawn into the system. Higher elevations could receive
> greater amounts.
> 
> On Thursday, strong northwest winds of the back side of the system
> will give falling temperatures along with flurries.
> Snowsquall activity and blowing snow is forecast off Lake Huron and
> Georgian Bay. Over the Ottawa Valley, the snow will continue into
> much of Thursday.
> 
> Enviroment Canada will monitor this developing situation close.
> Listen for further statements. Additional information may also be
> found by consulting the latest public forecast. The next public
> forecast will be issued by 3.30 PM.


----------



## ff1221

Right on, significant snowfall for northern Lake Huron, there's the 30cm storm I've been waiting for, and hopefully it's followed by 10 days of lake effect, 10cm a day.payup


----------



## lesedwards

*Bring on the snow or turn up the heat.*

Bring on the snow I am sick of hanging around doing nothing well not really nothing. We are gearing up for the Home & Garden Shows for my summer time business. Also I am the territory manager for Kwik Kerb an now is my busy time for selling the business.


----------



## augerandblade

Momma Nature always seems to balance out. Lose a lot of snow, youre sure to gain it back in these climates. And we need snow anyway for the March Break. Im getting tired of busted knuckles ( never can keep those gloves on) and mechanical work. But by the time this round is over I'll be glad to get back to the shop working on summer stuff.


----------



## creativedesigns

Nevermind about Jeff's weather pattern report, What about my Groundhog? LOL  :waving:


----------



## augerandblade

creativedesigns;754063 said:


> Nevermind about Jeff's weather pattern report, What about my Groundhog? LOL  :waving:


Well OKay know we know whos responsible for the coming storm and the fatigue that'll set in after 2 days of "play'


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I love waking up and seeing less and less snow for tomorrow!


----------



## DeVries

Pristine PM ltd;754271 said:


> I love waking up and seeing less and less snow for tomorrow!


I totally agree it's great. Maybe a salting but other than that I'm enjoying the break.


----------



## lesedwards

DeVries;754272 said:


> I totally agree it's great. Maybe a salting but other than that I'm enjoying the break.


You guys must have a bunch of contracts where you get paid even when it does not snow. Us everything is by the hour and we are ready to go bring on the snow.


----------



## Triple L

DeVries;754272 said:


> I totally agree it's great. Maybe a salting but other than that I'm enjoying the break.





Pristine PM ltd;754271 said:


> I love waking up and seeing less and less snow for tomorrow!


Me and you 2 get along pretty good


----------



## heather lawn spray

Pristine PM ltd;754271 said:


> I love waking up and seeing less and less snow for tomorrow!


ya hooooo!!

(with apologies to JD)


----------



## heather lawn spray

lesedwards;754281 said:


> You guys must have a bunch of contracts where you get paid even when it does not snow. Us everything is by the hour and we are ready to go bring on the snow.


y'got it! 90% of the revenue is decided before a flake hits the ground!!


----------



## lesedwards

heather lawn spray;754293 said:


> y'got it! 90% of the revenue is decided before a flake hits the ground!!


What kind of prices can you get up your way? We have one paid contract a parking lot 
200' x 100' we get $550.00 per month


----------



## Daner

*Ole Skully*



mrmagnum;753270 said:


> Hey Daner, whats OL Skully Saying about this week?


 *Ole Skully has the word going around town,wesport That acording to the louder train whistles In the early morning hours, there's Is a lot of moisture In the air. Combine that with the good ole Colorado low Will bring the Ontario gang a messy mix...with wet snow...Then later on near the end of this week we will be back Into winter once again.ussmileyflagtymusic.

Time to get the riggens ready again ,Top up the fuels...Firewood Is already In and stacked*.

_Daner_


----------



## creativedesigns

Ahh well, bring it on! Time to get off the couch anyway


----------



## heather lawn spray

creativedesigns;754327 said:


> Ahh well, bring it on! Time to get off the couch anyway


Why?

Is winter over?!


----------



## heather lawn spray

lesedwards;754296 said:


> What kind of prices can you get up your way? We have one paid contract a parking lot
> 200' x 100' we get $550.00 per month


We do utilility works yards, hotels, and apartment buildings, never empty, never full, some operational 7/24. On some sites a particular vehicle won't move for weeks on end. We plow around it. Hence the flat price, no call backs and arguments about prices and coming back on per hour rate 'cause we didn't get it done on the first pass. We get it as clean as practical and move on. Whole lots salted to pavement are unheard of with us. Also the reason that 2 of the plowing units include 4 foot wide detailing machines with the trucks for getting into the areas inaccesible by truck. We expect to have to deal with parked vehicles

It's a rare lot that is completely empty when we get there 7/24


----------



## lesedwards

heather lawn spray;754400 said:


> We do utilility works yards, hotels, and apartment buildings, never empty, never full, some operational 7/24. On some sites a particular vehicle won't move for weeks on end. We plow around it. Hence the flat price, no call backs and arguments about prices and coming back on per hour rate 'cause we didn't get it done on the first pass. We get it as clean as practical and move on. Whole lots salted to pavement are unheard of with us. Also the reason that 2 of the plowing units include 4 foot wide detailing machines with the trucks for getting into the areas inaccesible by truck. We expect to have to deal with parked vehicles
> 
> It's a rare lot that is completely empty when we get there 7/24


So what kind of average price do you get per lot for the season?


----------



## heather lawn spray

lesedwards;754424 said:


> so what kind of average price do you get per lot for the season?


. . . $2195.12


----------



## jayman3

Looks like more of a pain then anything now for Wednesday2-4cm's if it get warm enough salt will do the trick.prsport


----------



## musclecarboy

lesedwards;754424 said:


> So what kind of average price do you get per lot for the season?


Its an open forum, not sure people will throw their numbers around


----------



## CGM Inc.

WTF! 3.00 PM and Mississauga and Milton are starting to salt the 401!


----------



## jefferson

augerandblade;754049 said:


> Momma Nature always seems to balance out. Lose a lot of snow, youre sure to gain it back in these climates. And we need snow anyway for the March Break. Im getting tired of busted knuckles ( never can keep those gloves on) and mechanical work. But by the time this round is over I'll be glad to get back to the shop working on summer stuff.


Ha ha i couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## lesedwards

musclecarboy;754637 said:


> Its an open forum, not sure people will throw their numbers around


Thanks just new this year and we have taken on some sub work and are just trying to figure out how bad we are getting ripped off.


----------



## creativedesigns

*Ottawa major salt prep!*

Ottawa is salting all major downtown roads, plows on stand-by, Ottawa Police & O.P.P. are teaming up to form a one day power force cause the President Obama is visiting Ottawa Thursday morning! LOL Mabe they'll have a skate on the canal & eat some beavertails!


----------



## DeVries

What no liquids in Ottawa?

Around here they put it down already this morning. What I don't get is that they put liquids down but at the first flake they are already putting salt down. Why if you have put liquids down already, does that not buy you some more time?


----------



## CGM Inc.

It should! Tax payers money at work!


----------



## JD Dave

heather lawn spray;754485 said:


> . . . $2195.12


Just off the top of your head. LOL


----------



## augerandblade

creativedesigns;754670 said:


> Ottawa is salting all major downtown roads, plows on stand-by, Ottawa Police & O.P.P. are teaming up to form a one day power force cause the President Obama is visiting Ottawa Thursday morning! LOL Mabe they'll have a skate on the canal & eat some beavertails!


Just Politics, why not a conference call, screw up the downtown sector for a short visit. They give the Big Three automakers shxt for taking their jets down to Washington but they do the same thing here. Can U imagine the money thrown at this.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Pristine PM ltd;754271 said:


> I love waking up and seeing less and less snow for tomorrow!


I agree, hopefully just a salting that would be nice!


----------



## Triple L

heather lawn spray;754400 said:


> We do utilility works yards, hotels, and apartment buildings, never empty, never full, some operational 7/24. On some sites a particular vehicle won't move for weeks on end. We plow around it. Hence the flat price, no call backs and arguments about prices and coming back on per hour rate 'cause we didn't get it done on the first pass. We get it as clean as practical and move on. Whole lots salted to pavement are unheard of with us. Also the reason that 2 of the plowing units include 4 foot wide detailing machines with the trucks for getting into the areas inaccesible by truck. We expect to have to deal with parked vehicles
> 
> It's a rare lot that is completely empty when we get there 7/24


Wow! Dont ever hire me LOL....I absolutly HATE plowing lots with cars in them, im lucky all my factories close down at night so most of the time im lucky.... I smoked a car a while back and have been paranoid ever since.... hence my back-up camara that A-Man seen today :waving:

Were rollin out at 4 to do a salt run, hopefully that will burn most of this crap off... but defentially scraping down all hourly and residentials around noon..... Those guys's bills is only gonna be like $2-300 for the month Lookin back Feb has always been by far our most profitable month...... but not this year


----------



## heather lawn spray

JD Dave;754744 said:


> Just off the top of your head. LOL


Hey Dave it's been a BORING 2 WEEKS


----------



## CGM Inc.

E Maintenance;754793 said:


> I agree, hopefully just a salting that would be nice!


X2


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;754859 said:


> Wow! Dont ever hire me LOL....I absolutly HATE plowing lots with cars in them, im lucky all my factories close down at night so most of the time im lucky.... I smoked a car a while back and have been paranoid ever since.... hence my back-up camara that A-Man seen today :waving:
> 
> Were rollin out at 4 to do a salt run, hopefully that will burn most of this crap off... but defentially scraping down all hourly and residentials around noon..... Those guys's bills is only gonna be like $2-300 for the month Lookin back Feb has always been by far our most profitable month...... but not this year


Golly
you don't like our lawnmowing and you don't like our snowplowing, talk about hard to please!!


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;754880 said:


> X2


Cedar, Is your dodge gas or diesel? if diesel, which engine?


----------



## jayman3

Changed again back up to total of 15cm's by tomorrow :angry:


----------



## Triple L

yupper, most of the rain looks like snow here in kitchener now... :angry:
but hay, it just made Dave's day


----------



## ff1221

Started here about one and a half hours ago, barely got an inch on the ground. According to the radar it's pretty spotty, and it's path seems more northerly, it's not looking promising for 15cm.:realmad:


----------



## heather lawn spray

half a cm on the ground west Kitchener. not coming on too quickly


----------



## DeVries

Absolutley nothing here in Grimsby. 

I think it's gona be a dud.


----------



## Bajak

About 1cm here and has just started coming on strong. Looks like a daytime plow for later.
I hate daytime plows. Too hard to see the islands in the parking lot.

Come to think of it, I don't really hate plowing during the day, I don't like islands in parking lots


----------



## itssnowtime

YYAAAWWWWNNN......Had barely a dusting an hour ago and nothing since, I woke up from hibernation for this? Back into the cave for more sleep.....Call me in the Spring


----------



## augerandblade

itssnowtime;755232 said:


> YYAAAWWWWNNN......Had barely a dusting an hour ago and nothing since, I woke up from hibernation for this? Back into the cave for more sleep.....Call me in the Spring


Hope yur sump pump is in working order inyour cave cuz yur gonna get rain.


----------



## Daner

1 cm down now....and starting to blow a bit...Long way to go to hit that 10cm by this afternoon


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Nothing but a whisper of flurries in Scarborough


----------



## CGM Inc.

Ground is barely white...


----------



## mrmagnum

Nothing in Ajax.


----------



## itssnowtime

Let's just skip the snow and go right to the rain


----------



## dingybigfoot

nothing in Markham.


----------



## itssnowtime

Light snow/pellets falling now but no accumulation yet. I can still see pavement


----------



## Daner

I just got back In...The roads are getting real slippery...still not much on the ground yet
Also hear there's a Rainfall warning for Hamilton area...hows the radar looking??


----------



## StratfordPusher

*2cm at 9am*

Stratford, ON..... 2cm as of 9am...... sitting at -1

Getting bored here.... time for something to happen.... it is still Feburary is it not ???

Al


----------



## itssnowtime

Daner;755284 said:


> I just got back In...The roads are getting real slippery...still not much on the ground yet
> Also hear there's a Rainfall warning for Hamilton area...hows the radar looking??


Radar looks like the bulk of the system has passed until the system out of Chicago makes it's way through but that one will hopefully be the rain they are calling for


----------



## heather lawn spray

still holding at half cm minimal additional is melting under minimal radiant sunlight

temp -1.7


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Everything is covered here up on the hill i dont no about down below snow is coming down very light.


----------



## Bajak

I think this may be a dud. We'll be lucky to see 3" I think. Maybe when the winds shift we"ll see the good ole lake effect kick in over night.

A Man, I put in the order but I don't think it'll be delivered on time. Your snowmobile excursion may be a bust.


----------



## jefferson

Light flurries in Muskoka now,boy i hope we get some accumulation here my wood stove is not much of a conversationalist.
I cannot remember the the last time i actually sat around in a February trying to think of something to do.Boring:crying:


----------



## howesyouryard

Light flurries just started in Port Hope (1030am). It seems to have picked up in the last 5 min. Still not enough even if it snowed like this all day. I hope it picks up. It looks like we are going to get the balk of it in the afternoon/evening.


----------



## cet

Bajak;755322 said:


> I think this may be a dud. We'll be lucky to see 3" I think. Maybe when the winds shift we"ll see the good ole lake effect kick in over night.
> 
> A Man, I put in the order but I don't think it'll be delivered on time. Your snowmobile excursion may be a bust.


I thought the Lakes were frozen now?


----------



## augerandblade

Boring is good, means no panic situations, no breakdowns, no employees whining about whatever, and no custumers yanking yer chain. Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## augerandblade

Its kinda neat that Obama is coming, we expect him to do big things for us and for the U.S. naaah I dont think so. I think we got a Obama Storm coming, high hopes and average results!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daner

Hang On...The 2nd wave Is closing In
Radar has some rain In It, But there will be a line where It will be snow


----------



## jefferson

augerandblade;755361 said:


> Boring is good, means no panic situations, no breakdowns, no employees whining about whatever, and no custumers yanking yer chain. Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I know but the problem with that is it sometimes leads tolol.


----------



## Bajak

cet;755358 said:


> I thought the Lakes were frozen now?


Nope just a normal year for lake ice. Some wind will break up the new and thin ice too.


----------



## augerandblade

jefferson;755395 said:


> I know but the problem with that is it sometimes leads tolol.


Im "army trained"tymusic:salute: Ive already drank my quota!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A Man

Bajak;755322 said:


> I think this may be a dud. We'll be lucky to see 3" I think. Maybe when the winds shift we"ll see the good ole lake effect kick in over night.
> 
> A Man, I put in the order but I don't think it'll be delivered on time. Your snowmobile excursion may be a bust.


Give it time my friend, it's not till the weekend of the 28th, I was thinking about stopping in to see your band, what kind of music?


----------



## Bajak

A Man;755475 said:


> what kind of music?


Classic to modern rock.
Hendrix, ZZ Top, Clapton, Green Day, Disturbed, to name a few.
I'm more of a metal guy myself but I just like too play.


----------



## jefferson

augerandblade;755463 said:


> Im "army trained"tymusic:salute: Ive already drank my quota!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Quota ha ha unfortunately when they are cold and going down good quota goes out the window for me lol.


----------



## jayman3

Starting to get some flakes here.payup


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Once again here in the tropics its sitting at +4. Raining off and on some thunder and heavy downpoors. Up in the north if it comes down as the white stuff you are going to pick up some quick accumulations. As for us off and on snows forcasted with a C-1 accumulations. Will salt staring about 7pm in prep for thew nose dive in temps. -7 for a low.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Just a dusting in Toronto...


----------



## augerandblade

Yup starting in Renfrew too ...........just a small blob on the radar, then clear for a bit after that. Any salted areas are melting off.


----------



## jayman3

Ya City just salted my road and now it is all black and wet nothing sticking anymore ....for now.:waving:


----------



## Daner

Hey what happened to our snow LOL

Throw another log on the fire and taker cool


----------



## augerandblade

Daner;755619 said:


> Hey what happened to our snow LOL
> 
> Throw another log on the fire and taker cool


Ya they sure got this one wrong.  Looking at the U.S. Intellicast I couldnt see where all this snow was gonna materialize


----------



## Triple L

Today was pretty much a total bust. no accumulation on salted lots.... 10 cm WTF, I actually got a little excited........ betcha Dave is PISSED LOL thats why he's stayin off plowsite and gettin close to these


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;755699 said:


> Today was pretty much a total bust. no accumulation on salted lots.... 10 cm WTF, I actually got a little excited........ betcha Dave is PISSED LOL thats why he's stayin off plowsite and gettin close to these


I sent him a case of Moosehead!


----------



## heather lawn spray

creativedesigns;755702 said:


> I sent him a case of Moosehead!


I would guess you sent it C.O.D!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;755699 said:


> Today was pretty much a total bust. no accumulation on salted lots.... 10 cm WTF, I actually got a little excited........ betcha Dave is PISSED LOL thats why he's stayin off plowsite and gettin close to these


X2...total joke!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

North of Finch got over an inch, so a heavy salt will do. South of Finch, lighter salt and hopefully that's a night. I just came home for a bit. Roads are terrible because people are idiots, 401 is black and crawling. One of my guys saw 4 accidents in 30 mins in Pickering with .5 cm down.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

It better snow soon...my wife is driving me crazy with her honey-do list-she dragged my a$$ to Rona, Depot and Lowes this afternoon. WTF? Just a dusting in Barrie.


----------



## heather lawn spray

JohnnyRoyale;755787 said:


> It better snow soon...my wife is driving me crazy with her honey-do list-she dragged my a$$ to Rona, Depot and Lowes this afternoon. WTF? Just a dusting in Barrie.


ain't life in winter fun!!


----------



## augerandblade

Were still supposed to get 5 to 10 here overnite, but Im not setting a time for the crew to come in otherwise I probably ginx (jinks,) it.


----------



## jayman3

I am going out at 2am just to make sure things will be nice for the morning,I hope I jinks it for us


----------



## augerandblade

Your about 100K away, I noticed on the newscast that Ottawas roads were a lil icy , didnt happen here at all, All depends on how those bands of snow are coming up from Lake Ontario. Its a tough one to call. I gave my guys a "heads up" when I was gonna call. Some of em will be up double checking the boss anyway. Dont wanna have to redo sidewalks at the malls if ya start to early,


----------



## A Man

It's coming down here pretty good right now, another half hour of this and there should be enough to plow. It'll feel nice to be needed again..............


----------



## Triple L

about 1 cm on the ground right now, the salted city street is slightly covered with snow..... supposted to stop by 9 tonight... headin out at midnight see how things look since were not supposed to get anymore.... should make for a nice and easy real slow relaxed plow of the non salters.....


----------



## CGM Inc.

I have 2 cm on my driveway in Waterloo, we head out at 1 AM to make sure everything is spiffy for the morning.


----------



## heather lawn spray

I'm up to 3 cm on the western boundary of Kitchener and the boys in Cambridge are still wet roaded. We don't roll 'til 5cm


----------



## augerandblade

Be lucky if there is 3cm on the ground here. Still gonna go out early morning, Its a good trainer, time to move drivers into different machines.


----------



## RAZOR

We are almost at 5 cm and it still snow, looks like we will have to go out tonight.


----------



## augerandblade

:salute:Looks like the low pressuresystem is centered over Wisconsin and if it stays there we will be getting this light crap all day


----------



## Bajak

I can't believe we haven't any more snow here. The radar must be picking up the geese flying north


----------



## augerandblade

We dont have any more than 3 cm but we haveta clean / salt some sites. Didnt want the 30cm but was hoping for 10payup


----------



## Bajak

Same story over here too:salute:


----------



## Bajak

Warnings
Saugeen Shores - Kincardine - Southern Bruce County
5:01 AM EST Thursday 19 February 2009
Snowsquall warning for
Saugeen Shores - Kincardine - Southern Bruce County issued

Snow squalls developing this morning and intensifying this afternoon.

A very cold air mass with strong northwesterly winds is crossing Lake Huron early this morning. Temperatures will fall rapidly this morning and the open water over Lake Huron will generate snow squalls.

The snow squalls will intensify early this afternoon and this evening giving zero visibility and local snowfall accumulations near 20 centimetres possible by this evening. The location of the strongest squalls are forecast to affect areas from Goderich to Kincardine and 40 to 60 kilometres inland. The snow squalls are expected to continue into Friday morning.

A dud storm but we can always count on lake effect


----------



## ff1221

Snow squalls in Bruce County are a bigger pain in the @$$ than they are worth, they are unpredictable, you might get 20cm but you'll probably get 2cm, and it will all end up jammed in a corner somewhere, or as a drift in the middle of the largest parking lot, and you have to plow the whole lot just to deal with the drift. Just bring me 20 to 30cm, and keep the wind to a minimum. I know, i'm dreamin, good luck out there, it's us against the world.


----------



## martyman

We got around 2 inches of snow...took my daughter to school this morning and lots of plow guys driving in my area. My contract is for 2 1/2 inches so when my customers see other companies doing small amounts they call me to see if I'm coming...very annoying.


----------



## Triple L

well that 1/2 an inch would be real touch and go, all depends where you measured it from... I would defentially be pushing that..... I think 2 1/2 inches is a pretty high trigger


----------



## cet

martyman;756313 said:


> We got around 2 inches of snow...took my daughter to school this morning and lots of plow guys driving in my area. My contract is for 2 1/2 inches so when my customers see other companies doing small amounts they call me to see if I'm coming...very annoying.


I hate contracts with triggers. It is much easier to keep everything black.

I am in the 5th year of a contract with triggers and it is my biggest pain. Trying to guess when to go or not. It is an all in contract so it is money spent every time you go that you could have stayed home. I tend to go more ofter then the contract but for me that is peace of mind.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

2 inch trigger here for plowing, but when your pushing an inch and half in places, and have time we likely plow them and salt, save on salt. some places blow of roofs and such, so hard to call it sometimes. Automatic salting ands salting is extra not inlcuded., means it's kept black all times, just don't have to push anything less then 2 inches.


----------



## martyman

I'm residential...no commercial. 2 inches of fluffy snow like today is not worth my time, if it was a wet heavy 2 inches that would be different. I think some guys have 2 inch triggers, If I did every single snow fall that was 1 to 2 inches most people would have done it before I got there or would not know I had come even if I did it.


----------



## dellwas

Snowing heavily here in Nova Scotia. Supposed to turn to freezing rain tonite. This is storm number 10 for us this year.


----------



## augerandblade

10cm still snowin lite here,still aint done, next job should bechallenging opening up a hunt camp road that hasnt been done since Christmas.


----------



## Bajak

augerandblade;756600 said:


> 10cm still snowin lite here,still aint done, next job should bechallenging opening up a hunt camp road that hasnt been done since Christmas.


Don't forget to bring a chainsaw just in case.wesport

Maybe 5cm here hard to tell, its blowing around so much. big flakes coming down right now.


----------



## Triple L

Snowsquall warning waterloo wellington :crying:


----------



## STRONGARM

Env Can 2-4 tonight 2-4 Fri

WN-2-4 tonight and Fri both and 5-10 Sat

Who asked winter to return???????:realmad:


----------



## Daner

STRONGARM;756640 said:


> Who asked winter to return???????:realmad:


.......Ole Skullypayupwesport


----------



## augerandblade

Bajak;756613 said:


> Don't forget to bring a chainsaw just in case.wesport
> 
> You didnt know how right you were. Couldnt see the end of the spruce tree that was laying cross the road cuz of the snow , ended up putting through the blower. Coulda pushed it away with the bucket if I knew about it. The second pass was the top end of the tree , it got mulched!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good ol Normand Blower N312TR with the rotary drum.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Lost my salter lid somewhere today, what a piss off! Nice little salt this morning, some places where insanely icy, almost slept through it!


----------



## A Man

augerandblade;756724 said:


> Bajak;756613 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to bring a chainsaw just in case.wesport
> 
> You didnt know how right you were. Couldnt see the end of the spruce tree that was laying cross the road cuz of the snow , ended up putting through the blower. Coulda pushed it away with the bucket if I knew about it. The second pass was the top end of the tree , it got mulched!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good ol Normand Blower N312TR with the rotary drum.
> 
> 
> 
> You've got a normand? wow, a local guy here has one on a massive fendt, he said you can put car tires threw them, not sure how honest that is but even still I hear they are the best!
Click to expand...


----------



## STRONGARM

Lynden-Jeff;756740 said:


> Lost my salter lid somewhere today, what a piss off! Nice little salt this morning, some places where insanely icy, almost slept through it!


I happen to have one of those lids!

Looks like another salt tonight, then maybe a plow Sat/Sun:realmad:


----------



## Bajak

Looks like 2-3 more plows here. 10cm tonight and another 10cm for Friday.
Should be enough to open the trails for you A Man. More potential for snow around Wednesday or Thursday too.


----------



## augerandblade

A Man;756745 said:


> augerandblade;756724 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've got a normand? wow, a local guy here has one on a massive fendt, he said you can put car tires threw them, not sure how honest that is but even still I hear they are the best!
> 
> 
> 
> :No not a car tire. I tried that once, accidently picked up one off a rim. Had to take a chainsaw to the tire stuck between the auger and impeller:realmad::angry: Talk about a struggle, hope that never happens again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;755699 said:


> Today was pretty much a total bust. no accumulation on salted lots.... 10 cm WTF, I actually got a little excited........ betcha Dave is PISSED LOL thats why he's stayin off plowsite and gettin close to these


I guess it really must have done JD Dave in, cause he hasn't been on here for a while now!?! Somebody, bring him back! lol 



heather lawn spray;755712 said:


> I would guess you sent it C.O.D!!


I only sent Dave one case, but mabe the order got increased! LOL


----------



## sonicblue2003

Calling for 4-8 inches for us on Saturday  ........ Wow.. and thats all in the last couple of hours that they changed it!!!!!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Well, there was a little dusting up in Brampton, maybe close to 1" but very light and fluffy.
Was a quick salt job.....
Looks like most of it is over for today.


----------



## lesedwards

sonicblue2003;756984 said:


> Calling for 4-8 inches for us on Saturday  ........ Wow.. and thats all in the last couple of hours that they changed it!!!!!!


Same here it has been a while since I had the plow on. I guess we better make as much as we can next week there is rain again.


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;756894 said:


> I guess it really must have done JD Dave in, cause he hasn't been on here for a while now!?! Somebody, bring him back! lol
> 
> I only sent Dave one case, but mabe the order got increased! LOL


I think we need to send him to an al-anon course LOL

Where Are You Dave???? This thread is no fun anymore.... We gotta have some crazy happy snow freaks just to piss off us contract guys


----------



## Triple L

Hay is anyone looking for a cheap plow truck, or maby a back-up truck... let me know asap!
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=757084#post757084


----------



## Lynden-Jeff




----------



## cet

Lynden-Jeff;757093 said:


>


Aren't you just full of good news. LOL

I thought buying 80 tonnes of salt and 35 tonnes of pickle mix would have put an end to this winter early.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;757063 said:


> I think we need to send him to an al-anon course LOL
> 
> Where Are You Dave???? This thread is no fun anymore.... We gotta have some crazy happy snow freaks just to piss off us contract guys


Somebody has to do keep doing the snow dance. I could use a break but my wifw says I look sexy as hell with my club clothes on. LOL Seems to be working also, only 4 weeks untill spring, would be nice if we could get 40-60cm in before then. I guess I'l keep dancing.


----------



## RAZOR

Somebody around here must have been doing the Snow Dance, I would estimate 30+cm from this last snow squall.


----------



## cet

Looks like we are working this weekend. There are no weekends in this business,24/7.

10 cm should be pretty easy.


----------



## Triple L

Figures, Im supposted to go up the auto show this weekend....
Maby I could stop by and help some of you guys out


----------



## Bajak

ff1221;756280 said:


> Snow squalls in Bruce County are a bigger pain in the @$$ than they are worth, they are unpredictable, you might get 20cm but you'll probably get 2cm, and it will all end up jammed in a corner somewhere, or as a drift in the middle of the largest parking lot, and you have to plow the whole lot just to deal with the drift. Just bring me 20 to 30cm, and keep the wind to a minimum. I know, i'm dreamin, good luck out there, it's us against the world.


No Sh!t Sherlock. I got to Port Elgin about 4am and there is a car sitting in the middle of the parking lot damn near drifted in. I start my machine and take a quick drive around and all of a sudden the lights come on in this car. Turns out that this guy couldn't get out of Port to get home in South Hampton ( only 8k away ) says he had been there since 11pm. Asked him "What the hell are you doing here in Bruce county with out a 4x4?"

This lot usually only takes me 4hrs to plow and shovel, it took me 8. 6 inches of snow equaled 30 inch drifts. I cant wait until something is built across the road..

Any way eat your heart out JD Dave.....Im glad I decide to go on the Molson EXEL diet for awhile


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;757446 said:


> Figures, Im supposted to go up the auto show this weekend....


Don't do it man, you'll want an '09 sooo bad

On a serious note, what the heII are they calling for this weekend? Jon told me he's heard trace or 1-3, I heard 5cm on the radio about an hour ago, Chris says 10cm.


----------



## ff1221

The weather a 6 said a system coming in tomorrow afternoon could drop 10 to 15cm for the GTA, but i'm not sure what us more Northern folk will get, just depends on the track and whether we have the lake effect follow up.


----------



## Bajak

ff1221 What did you get for accumulation? Hope you didn't break the smythe. I know I could have used one this morning.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

RAZOR;757330 said:


> Somebody around here must have been doing the Snow Dance, I would estimate 30+cm from this last snow squall.


WTF? This last dumping caught me off guard-I gotta go down to the city tonite and pick up a plow so i can get into my shop in the morning.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;757488 said:


> Don't do it man, you'll want an '09 sooo bad
> 
> On a serious note, what the heII are they calling for this weekend? Jon told me he's heard trace or 1-3, I heard 5cm on the radio about an hour ago, Chris says 10cm.


Why do you think my Ford is for sale..........................

Hay u wanna buy it???


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;757522 said:


> Why do you think my Ford is for sale..........................
> 
> Hay u wanna buy it???


Have you looked at the new GM's yet?


----------



## Bajak

heather lawn spray;757535 said:


> Have you looked at the new GM's yet?


I'm still looking at the old GM's


----------



## Triple L

heather lawn spray;757535 said:


> Have you looked at the new GM's yet?


U betcha buddy!

Someone make me an offer on my truck! Its made lots of money this season soo far and its kinda sad its gotta go but i just dont have the need for it anymore


----------



## augerandblade

Triple L;757545 said:


> U betcha buddy!
> 
> Someone make me an offer on my truck! Its made lots of money this season soo far and its kinda sad its gotta go but i just dont have the need for it anymore


You picked the wrong time of year to become a "used truck salesman"


----------



## Bajak

WTF? is this including lake effect that hasn't stopped for 48hrs or is it on top of the lake effect?


WINTER STORM WATCH: Grey - Bruce Issued at 5:02 PM EST FRIDAY 20 FEBRUARY 2009

SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL SATURDAY. THIS IS AN ALERT TO THE POTENTIAL DEVELOPMENT OF DANGEROUS WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS IN THESE REGIONS. MONITOR WEATHER CONDITIONS..LISTEN FOR UPDATED STATEMENTS.
A WINTER STORM OVER THE US CENTRAL PLAINS LATE THIS AFTERNOON IS FORECAST TO INTENSIFY AND TRACK INTO LOWER MICHIGAN SATURDAY AFTERNOON. AN EXPANDING AREA OF SNOW ASSOCIATED WITH THIS SYSTEM IS EXPECTED TO SPREAD INTO WINDSOR EARLY SATURDAY MORNING, LONDON AND SARNIA BY LATE SATURDAY MORNING, AND THE BRUCE PENINSULA BY EARLY AFTERNOON. THE SNOW WILL BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES SATURDAY AFTERNOON IN THE SOUTHWEST AND DURING THE EVENING HOURS FOR BRUCE AND GREY COUNTIES. WINDSOR WILL SEE THE SNOW TAPER OFF SATURDAY EVENING WHILE THE SNOW WILL CONTINUE INTO THE OVERNIGHT HOURS FOR THE BRUCE PENINSULA. SNOWFALL AMOUNTS IN THE 10 TO 15 CENTIMETRE RANGE ARE EXPECTED WITH THIS SYSTEM. THERE REMAINS SOME UNCERTAINTY REGARDING THE TRACK OF THE LOW AND THEREFORE THE LOCATION OF THE HEAVIEST SNOW. ENVIRONMENT CANADA WILL CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE SITUATION CLOSELY AND ADJUST THE WATCH AREAS OR ISSUE SNOWFALL WARNINGS AS NECESSARY.

 What's the difference at this point.


----------



## ff1221

Bajak;757504 said:


> ff1221 What did you get for accumulation? Hope you didn't break the smythe. I know I could have used one this morning.


Accumulations weren't bad, probably around 10 to 15cm, but it was like I said, rammed into every corner, and 2.5 to 3 foot drifts.

Lost one of my customers yesterday, literally, he took a heart attack and died, my Fire Dept. got called for an Ambulance assist, I was in the tractor so I didn't make the call. Good thing, I probably would have been upset, his wife's car was stuck in the end of the Driveway when I got to the house yesterday, and no one was around, so I blew around it, kinda leaves you wondering if the old bugger was digging the car out.

Looks like a bout of snow ahead of us for this evening Ladies & Gentleman. Everyone be careful out there, remember it's us against the world.


----------



## ff1221

Bajak;757539 said:


> I'm still looking at the old GM's


I'm with you, selling my 95 3500 SRW, and trying to find an 03 and up 2500 or 3500 SRW for decent money. I know new stuff has come down, but the used stuff sure isn't dropping, and spring is just around the corner, I can't imagine the prices are going to come down once the construction season starts. Anything sitting on the lots in Port Elgin in a reg. cab 4x4?


----------



## itssnowtime

I keep hoping the forecasted snow will change but it looks like we will be out tonight 5-10cm forecasted? We have not plowed in 3 weeks or so?? I better make sure the trucks can start and are ready this afternoon. More snow on Wednesday with possible freezing rain around midnight.


----------



## STRONGARM

It sounds like the bulk of it should be done by midnight, that makes it nice.


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;757522 said:


> Why do you think my Ford is for sale..........................
> 
> Hay u wanna buy it???


I won't promise anything, but I sent the link to a landscaper friend of mine looking for a 2nd truck. I'll let you know if I hear anything.....


----------



## Daner

Time to batten down the hatches. Is It just me, or has It been snowing mostly on week ends this year.
Any way The horses have got there backs to the south west...It could get a bit Wild out there ,If the lake effect kicks In as well


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Nothing yet in Toronto. I just came from the Airport area and not even a flurry.


----------



## DeVries

Snow started here. Been downgraded to 5cm's.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, i just saw that on WN.

Time to hit the hay.


----------



## lesedwards

Well it is about time SNOW is on its way. Calling for 5 to 10 cm not a lot but still worth plowing. Seems like it has been months since we have been out. Everyone have fun tonight.


----------



## CGM Inc.

We have a 1" ON THE GROUND IN WATERLOO


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Missisauga around to grimsby could see 10-15 if lake effect kicks in, TWN is out to lunch as usual. Everywhere else should see a good 10 cm.


----------



## Daner

Looks like at least 10cm to me!


----------



## DeVries

Stopped here now. Looks like it's starting to fizzle out a bit as it gets past London. Got salt down now and it's melting nicely. Hope that will be it for tonight.

Guy's on the Illinois thread are saying they got about 5" so looks like they got more than we will. Wait and see I guess.


----------



## itssnowtime

Stopped snowing here an hour ago, we have maybe a cm on the ground but the radar shows a band coming through London heading our way but should pass fairly quickly. Looks like total closer to 5cm than 10 but we'll see


----------



## DeVries

E.C is calling for 10 still, WTN is calling for 1cm.

I like WTN's forecast for now.LOL 

I can't see us getting 10 that's for sure.


----------



## itssnowtime

DeVries;758295 said:


> E.C is calling for 10 still, WTN is calling for 1cm.
> 
> I like WTN's forecast for now.LOL
> 
> I can't see us getting 10 that's for sure.


I agree, we can only hope!


----------



## Bajak

About 7-8cm here so far.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Same Here*



Bajak;758313 said:


> About 7-8cm here so far.


Same here in Stratford at 8:30PM..... radar shows clearing now...

Way we go again tonight....


----------



## dingybigfoot

4cm here in Markham.


----------



## CGM Inc.

In my next life I work for a weather station....LOL!


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Stoney Creek mountain lucky if their is a cm out thier looks like a small blast coming up from Lake Erie we will see whats happens.


----------



## augerandblade

payupI put an order in for 10cmpayup


----------



## jayman3

augerandblade;758338 said:


> payupI put an order in for 10cmpayup


You can keep it all in the Valley,I have a baptisim to go to in Pembroke tomorrow,the wife is the Godmother so it is a MUST BE THERE.,my guy will keep things under control til I get back.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Ive lost all faith in weather forcasts. Even if TWN changed it last minute, they have been calling for 5-10 for the past week. Maybe 3 here in lynden if I sweep it up in a pile, and its over. Disappointing! Looks like I will go out early morning and salt unless we magically get a hidden band somewhere.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Jeff r u right in Lynden


----------



## augerandblade

jayman3;758344 said:


> You can keep it all in the Valley,I have a baptisim to go to in Pembroke tomorrow,the wife is the Godmother so it is a MUST BE THERE.,my guy will keep things under control til I get back.


Ive been busy the last two days doing all that mess that blew in during the day, I want the snow so some of the guys can come in ...........They were in on Thursday and a Sunday run would be nice for empayup. The way it sounds down South West is that this storm is not panning out for a good accumulation.:realmad:


----------



## flairlandscape

We got a good 10cm here in London, looks like the storm has passed now though.


----------



## augerandblade

Radar is knocked out at Franktown, dont know whats happening, started and then fizzled out


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Maybe the feds didnt pay their bill and someone pulled the plug


----------



## augerandblade

Ya and being the weekend, dont think its gonna be looked at.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Going to go and see. The wind makes it had to see how much actually fell. Have fun!


----------



## Daner

Going out to check things out as well...Its a bit drifty here around the shop


----------



## creativedesigns

augerandblade;758400 said:


> Ya and being the weekend, dont think its gonna be looked at.


Ay!, have you ever been to the Antrim truck stop for breakfast! Man its sooo good there  And they got the bakery there too  :waving:


----------



## Daner

Yaa pretty drifty out here time to start...where moving out


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Mr Bigblock;758371 said:


> Jeff r u right in Lynden


Yep. So we got an inch here, and with the warm up its probably a little less. Im going to go salt most things, scrap if it really needs it . Arn't to many salts on this bill so atleast I wont get to many whiners.


----------



## heather lawn spray

3-5 cm gonna scrape everything just to cleanup drifts and things. Belt on little 
toro broke but replaced and ready to go again


----------



## Bajak

Almost 10cm here. Wind is starting to change direction from SSW to NW. Looks like it is getting set up for lake effect snow for the day.

I should be done in good time so I don't get caught up in the horse and buggy parade as the Mennonites are on their way to Church this morning It sucks when you don't see them until the last minute due to snow squalls.


----------



## Daner

Wind Is picking up out here...Plowing ,Salting and on patrol...10-4


----------



## augerandblade

Not much here, dont know how much more were gonna get as the radar is still out (thanks Gov"t) Mall stores dont open till 10 at the earliest, its a waiting game, only one unit out TC30 NH doing all the "tight spots".


----------



## itssnowtime

2-3cm here in Burlington. So much for the lake enhancements (10-15cm) they were calling for??? Scraped a couple lots because I'm up anyways but full salting everywherepayup

Time for sleep


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

2cm's in Toronto... nothing much to worry. They really called this one wrong.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

I'd say more then 2cm, we plowed anyways, wasn't really 2 inchs but it was fast, left the closed factories hit them later in the afternoon.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Same here...we plowed a couple sites but most just got salt.


----------



## Bajak

Well that was an easy plow this morning, actually quite enjoyable not having to deal with too much drifting. We got about 12cms in Port Elgin instead of the usual 5-with 40-60cm drifts lol. EC is calling for 15cms of lake effect this afternoon and evening.

That albino rodent in Wiarton got it right this year. 

Anyone check out the Beta radar from the Weather Network yet? I like it. It is alot like the radar from Accuweather. It shows the Snow/Mixed/Rain. Sure helps when deciding how much salt I need to bring.


----------



## sonicblue2003

We got a bit more down here yesterday I'm going to say 3" with small drifts on top... Wasn't too bad to deal with. All done and ready to rest. Pssshhttt Did you here that? I think a beer just called my name!!! 
Daff can post his totals too..Since we are a whole 5 miles from each other! lol


----------



## JD Dave

4.6 cm at Pearson.


----------



## lesedwards

Well that was hardly worth plowing. I would say we had about 5cm thats it. Looks like we could be in for some on Thrusday but who knows I do not trust the Weather Network. I like the Accuweather but not sure how good it is seeing how it is out of the states but does give our weather.


----------



## ff1221

12 to 15cm here, decent little snowfall, three more weeks just like today would be perfect.


----------



## itssnowtime

lesedwards;758621 said:


> Well that was hardly worth plowing. I would say we had about 5cm thats it. Looks like we could be in for some on Thrusday but who knows I do not trust the Weather Network. I like the Accuweather but not sure how good it is seeing how it is out of the states but does give our weather.


Accuweather blew it too, they were saying 7-8inches at one point. I know it is not an exact science but come on!!


----------



## Daner

We Plowed all Lots and lane ways...Drifts and more drifts...Now I hear the wind Is going to pick up later on. Lake effect Is Going to hit my north sites.
Hey, Wed. looks like something brewing up.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

It was a perfect little storm IMO. Quick scrape followed by a light salting.


----------



## musclecarboy

The worst spots had 8-10cm from drifts. Generally around 3-4cm everywhere, no big deal. Site checks before dark to make sure more drifts haven't formed.


----------



## musclecarboy

Jeff, you need to make a phone call.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-services-other-SNOW-PLOW-REMOVAL-SERVICE-W0QQAdIdZ108376622


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think Bruno posts here... that rings a bell when Jeff had his problems Bruno did as well.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;758785 said:


> I think Bruno posts here... that rings a bell when Jeff had his problems Bruno did as well.


Hmm... so those plows were giving people issues across the board? Chad & Jeff, how are the plows holding up?


----------



## Triple L

Still the biggest POS ever built IMO....... Jeff did some MAJOR reworking to his, sounds like he put another half ton of angle iron on it to brace it all up........

Musclecarboy - Thanks for letting your buddy know about my truck...


----------



## heather lawn spray

JD Dave;758611 said:


> 4.6 cm at Pearson.


are you sure it wasn't 4.7 cm


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

musclecarboy;758680 said:


> Jeff, you need to make a phone call.
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-services-other-SNOW-PLOW-REMOVAL-SERVICE-W0QQAdIdZ108376622


Yep he is allowed to use it, thanks for mentioning. I have beefed it up to get me by, heres some pics:










Red doted parts are the ones ive added to reinforce the wings



















Welded top plate


----------



## dellwas

Got another nasty one to hit the Maritimes tonite and tommorrow. Mixed bag depending on where one lives. Heavy snowfall for Northern New Brunswick, 20-30 cm. Annapolis Valley of Nova Scotia, 15-20 cm. PEI to get about the same, as well as Cape Breton. Here on the South Shore we are to get 15 cm, followed by 20-30 milimeters of rain, then back to snow. High winds for all of the Maritimes, 80-120 KM, again depending on where one lives. Me, I'm in the snow/rain belt!


----------



## JD Dave

heather lawn spray;758831 said:


> are you sure it wasn't 4.7 cm


yes, i checked the airport site.


----------



## Triple L

Heather Lawn WTF, Everywhere around me got like 2 cm tops... I come out to do 7 driveways about 1 min. from you house and holy geez, there had to be like 10 cm there everywhere...... I was ticked, left my shovelling guy back in the homeland doing some commericals and I had to do all that shovelling myself LOL... 

Im gonna have to get the Ross report before I head out your way next time LOL


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;758870 said:


> Heather Lawn WTF, Everywhere around me got like 2 cm tops... I come out to do 7 driveways about 1 min. from you house and holy geez, there had to be like 10 cm there everywhere...... I was ticked, left my shovelling guy back in the homeland doing some commericals and I had to do all that shovelling myself LOL...
> 
> Im gonna have to get the Ross report before I head out your way next time LOL


There's a funny little area from Trussler to Westmount that can get alot more snow than the rest of the county. I first noticed it 15 years ago when I would get calls from Fisher-Hallman and Highland for plowing. Every where else would have 2 cm and F-H and Highland would have 7 cm.  Some nights I'll call the boys and 'lets go plowing' and they'll reply 'what snow?'


----------



## A Man

heather lawn spray;758915 said:


> There's a funny little area from Trussler to Westmount that can get alot more snow than the rest of the county. I first noticed it 15 years ago when I would get calls from Fisher-Hallman and Highland for plowing. Every where else would have 2 cm and F-H and Highland would have 7 cm.  Some nights I'll call the boys and 'lets go plowing' and they'll reply 'what snow?'


So I'm not crazy then, that's happened to me more than a few times, wake up at 2 in a panick, call the guys in and they call back saying where's all the snow??


----------



## musclecarboy

Holy crap Jeff, Chad wasn't joking when he said you added a1/2 ton more metal. Any lift issues?


----------



## creativedesigns

musclecarboy;758937 said:


> Holy crap Jeff, Chad wasn't joking when he said you added a1/2 ton more metal. Any lift issues?


lol, I saw that! It's like a rev on roids!  Mabe triple L should do the same


----------



## DeVries

Those two just have to much patience. I would have sent them back already in December.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Look at the difference between Pickering and Toronto on Weather Network for Wed and Thurs... wtf


----------



## jefferson

DeVries;759311 said:


> Those two just have to much patience. I would have sent them back already in December.


My thoughts exactly i would not pay good money for a pos that does not even stand up to one year of commercial plowing.
I have logged over 400 hrs on my Fisher v-xtreame this year,and not one problem or issue.
Other than trying to buy shoes and a deflector
I will definatley buy another Fisher.


----------



## musclecarboy

DeVries;759311 said:


> Those two just have to much patience. I would have sent them back already in December.


How much did you dudes pay to be an experiment anyways?


----------



## augerandblade

creativedesigns;758460 said:


> Ay!, have you ever been to the Antrim truck stop for breakfast! Man its sooo good there  And they got the bakery there too  :waving:


I could cuz I got work in Arnprior as well, but Im always in a hurry and between sites.: Ended up getting 14 hours today just getting rid of blown in snow, blowing back banks to stop drifting and extra calls.ayup


----------



## jayman3

augerandblade;759537 said:


> I could cuz I got work in Arnprior as well, but Im always in a hurry and between sites.: Ended up getting 14 hours today just getting rid of blown in snow, blowing back banks to stop drifting and extra calls.ayup


And here I always thought you Valley guys are more laid back did you guys get the snow that Beachburg did on Saturday, they got 10cm's we got maybe 3-4 at best.


----------



## augerandblade

jayman3;759539 said:


> And here I always thought you Valley guys are more laid back did you guys get the snow that Beachburg did on Saturday, they got 10cm's we got maybe 3-4 at best.


Ya, been out early every morning at 1 or 2 am, since last Wednesday. When its only 3 or 4 cms I take the 85 horse tractor with 11 foot blade and blower, do the contract lots and I call a sidewalk guy in. Dont bother calling in the others cuz there is no per time plowouts to pay their wages. But the full crew was on on Sunday cuz we ended up with 10cms.


----------



## jayman3

augerandblade;759543 said:


> Ya, been out early every morning at 1 or 2 am, since last Wednesday. When its only 3 or 4 cms I take the 85 horse tractor with 11 foot blade and blower, do the contract lots and I call a sidewalk guy in. Dont bother calling in the others cuz there is no per time plowouts to pay their wages. But the full crew was on on Sunday cuz we ended up with 10cms.


I also did this little dusting my self left the hoe parked ,just went is Sunday morning to do lanes then salted them,went up to Waltham came back around supper time man did it ever melt,just went in for a clean up again with the truck Cre stopped by talked shop for a bit.


----------



## augerandblade

jayman3;759572 said:


> I also did this little dusting my self left the hoe parked ,just went is Sunday morning to do lanes then salted them,went up to Waltham came back around supper time man did it ever melt,just went in for a clean up again with the truck Cre stopped by talked shop for a bit.


 Other than getting in shxt with the facility manager cuz the contract is a 1 inch trigger it really a whole lot work for nothing. That sun is really starting to get warm.


----------



## jayman3

augerandblade;759578 said:


> Other than getting in shxt with the facility manager cuz the contract is a 1 inch trigger it really a whole lot work for nothing. That sun is really starting to get warm.


Yes a 1inch trigger is alot of wasted work sometimes but makes for a quick plow,Yes the sun is getting very warm now dosn't take as much material to get things melting,spring isn't far off now.


----------



## creativedesigns

jayman3;759647 said:


> Yes a 1inch trigger is alot of wasted work sometimes but makes for a quick plow,Yes the sun is getting very warm now dosn't take as much material to get things melting,spring isn't far off now.


Did I just hear Jay say that spring isn't far off now?!!! YEAH, now im excited !!!   Can't wait to start interlock work again!


----------



## jayman3

creativedesigns;759694 said:


> Did I just hear Jay say that spring isn't far off now?!!! YEAH, now im excited !!!   Can't wait to start interlock work again!


Looks good Drew,I am moving this summer might have some work for you at the new place.Rather give money to a fellow member


----------



## DeVries

I see that we aren't the only company to lay on screenings. Had the Uniloc rep down and you can't be a certified contractor for them unless you lay brick on sand. What a PITA. My guy's hate laying brick on sand.

Spring will be here before you know it.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Done worrie, we are going to be well taken care of for our hastles. So maybe an ice storm for Thursday. 

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

DeVries;759702 said:


> I see that we aren't the only company to lay on screenings. Had the Uniloc rep down and you can't be a certified contractor for them unless you lay brick on sand. What a PITA. My guy's hate laying brick on sand.
> 
> Spring will be here before you know it.


Ya apparently sand makes it quite a bit better. Even though I don't do jack as far as install is concerned I can see why screenings would be easier to do, but how it could be more detrimental. I can't wait for summer. Desiging up some advertising material tomorow!


----------



## creativedesigns

DeVries;759702 said:


> I see that we aren't the only company to lay on screenings. Had the Uniloc rep down and you can't be a certified contractor for them unless you lay brick on sand. What a PITA. My guy's hate laying brick on sand.
> 
> Spring will be here before you know it.


My religion is Permacon thru & thru!!! but we use polymeric sand for the joints. Stonedust screens are much more structural than a sand base! :waving:


----------



## musclecarboy

creativedesigns;759694 said:


> Did I just hear Jay say that spring isn't far off now?!!! YEAH, now im excited !!!   Can't wait to start interlock work again!


Damn, I'm excited now too! . Permacon stuff is SWEET. My fav isntall of that stuff is Trafalgar



DeVries;759702 said:


> I see that we aren't the only company to lay on screenings. Had the Uniloc rep down and you can't be a certified contractor for them unless you lay brick on sand. What a PITA. My guy's hate laying brick on sand.
> 
> Spring will be here before you know it.


"Technically" laying on coarse concrete sand helps the pavers interlock as the particles of sand migrate up the joints when you compact the pavers. I do 6" of 3/4 crusher run w/ 1" concrete sand screeded nice and smooth. Personally I think as long as you're using a geo-textle like cre has, you're miles ahead of most guys.


----------



## Neige

DeVries;759702 said:


> I see that we aren't the only company to lay on screenings. Had the Uniloc rep down and you can't be a certified contractor for them unless you lay brick on sand. What a PITA. My guy's hate laying brick on sand.
> 
> Spring will be here before you know it.


Will they be responsible for all the ant problems. Have installed uniloc for many years, always on stone dust.


----------



## musclecarboy

Paul, I just clicked the website link and its giving me a hard time. Is there a glitch with the site?


----------



## Triple L

DeVries;759702 said:


> I see that we aren't the only company to lay on screenings. Had the Uniloc rep down and you can't be a certified contractor for them unless you lay brick on sand. What a PITA. My guy's hate laying brick on sand.
> 
> Spring will be here before you know it.


I laid interlock on sand once in school and that was it also... all my previous jobs and all my jobs after have all been on screenings or stone"r"dust  I hate sand


----------



## DeVries

We did one job after I graduated Humber "just because that's the way its supposed to be done". We always lay on screenings and we give a four year warrenty. Have never had any call backs.

As far as stone goes, Permacon is by far the best wall stone manufacturer, but Uniloc has a nicer stone as far as I'm concerned. 

Here we are talking about stone and landscaping, maybe we should be on LAWN SITE. LOL


----------



## Triple L

Permacon wall stone is crap IMO, those stupid a$$ little plastic clips are supposted to hold up the whole wall..... not my cup of tea, I'll never do another one with that crap wall stone again... Do you guys know if all Permacon wall stone uses those plastic clips?? What do u think of the Permacon look alike flag stone, looks pretty slick when its all done but im not a fan of 3.5" thick pavers that weigh over 55 lbs a piece.....Let alone trying to put the puzzle all together... There's gonna be a surcharge if i ever use that stone again... Just some info for anyone who is looking to use these products


----------



## creativedesigns

DeVries;759765 said:


> We did one job after I graduated Humber "just because that's the way its supposed to be done". We always lay on screenings and we give a four year warrenty. Have never had any call backs.
> 
> As far as stone goes, Permacon is by far the best wall stone manufacturer, but Uniloc has a nicer stone as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Here we are talking about stone and landscaping, maybe we should be on LAWN SITE. LOL


What the HECK is Lawnsite???  LOL!  I quit doin grass years ago 

but yeah, has anyone heard or tried Techo-bloc products?


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;759769 said:


> Permacon wall stone is crap IMO, those stupid a$$ little plastic clips are supposted to hold up the whole wall..... not my cup of tea, I'll never do another one with that crap wall stone again... Do you guys know if all Permacon wall stone uses those plastic clips?? What do u think of the Permacon look alike flag stone, looks pretty slick when its all done but im not a fan of 3.5" thick pavers that weigh over 55 lbs a piece.....Let alone trying to put the puzzle all together... There's gonna be a surcharge if i ever use that stone again... Just some info for anyone who is looking to use these products


Chad,
I think all of their walls use the dinky clips, aside from the super-industrial huge wall blocks. The Arbel you speak of, especially Mega-Arbel are monsters. They're definitly the most expensive paver I lay. Now I'm getting into summer-mode


----------



## musclecarboy

creativedesigns;759782 said:


> What the HECK is Lawnsite???  LOL!  I quit doin grass years ago
> 
> but yeah, has anyone heard or tried Techo-bloc products?


Cre, I picked up their tech guide and brochure at the Congress Show and they have NICE stuff. Its quite pricy though. I haven't installed it, but it looks like top-notch stuff. CST out of the states looks awesome too, not sure if they're in Canada yet.


----------



## Triple L

Ya you bet those mega arbel's are monsters... had to order them in, took 3 weeks lol... my back was :crying: for days and days... but i think most would agree the end product is pretty sick..... or maby its those $600 planters............ thats only for 1 payup


----------



## creativedesigns

The clips used for Celtik wall for example, are only for guidance in making sure the blocs are centerd over one another. The keys points are to make sure everything is staggered & we use PCL Premium bulldog glue (home depot!) on every bloc!

Heres another pic for good riddens! Spring is just around the corner.... tymusic ( portage & paleo stone )


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

creativedesigns;759792 said:


> The clips used for Celtik wall for example, are only for guidance in making sure the blocs are centerd over one another. The keys points are to make sure everything is staggered & we use PCL Premium bulldog glue (home depot!) on every bloc!
> 
> Heres another pic for good riddens! Spring is just around the corner.... tymusic ( portage & paleo stone )


You mean PL premium. Best glue ever for anything!


----------



## lesedwards

*KWIK KERB Continuous Concrete Landscape Edging*

You need to try Kwik Kerb awesome for a border for paving stones.


----------



## ff1221

DeVries;759765 said:


> We did one job after I graduated Humber "just because that's the way its supposed to be done". We always lay on screenings and we give a four year warrenty. Have never had any call backs.
> 
> As far as stone goes, Permacon is by far the best wall stone manufacturer, but Uniloc has a nicer stone as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Here we are talking about stone and landscaping, maybe we should be on LAWN SITE. LOL


My Unilock rep never said anything about not laying on stone dust, all of our installations are on stone dust, never any problems, mind you I'm not going to ask him about it.

interesting comments on Permacon, we are looking at becoming a dealer for Permacon, as there is already a Unilock dealer locally. Looks they have some pretty innovative products, I want to be able to offer something unique to my customers. All my competition uses Oaks, Unilock, and Hanson.


----------



## augerandblade

I was back on the site, reading all the post from last to first and wondering, why the heck are they talking about spring and summer installations. ITS STILL WINTER. Finally worked a page back and found out it started from the post between Jayman3 and myself.  Im into lawn maintenance:crying: and trucking in the summer and as far as Im concerned QUIET GUYS,,,,IT CAN KEEPING SNOWING TILL APRIL 15th. Better moneypayup


----------



## creativedesigns

Whew! It sure is hawtt in here.....I think the snow is melting!  Its all your fault Augerblade for gettin us young lads all excited n' stuff. We had it going for a while tho!


----------



## musclecarboy

Looking at this week, what are you guys thinking? Looks messy to me....


----------



## creativedesigns

musclecarboy;759906 said:


> Looking at this week, what are you guys thinking? Looks messy to me....


with all that rain, you'll have to cut the grass again! lol


----------



## musclecarboy

creativedesigns;759911 said:


> with all that rain, you'll have to cut the grass again! lol


No grass for me man, I barely cut my own grass last year! All landscape construction work.

But the sight of grass would be nice


----------



## augerandblade

Watch out for March. It can be a wild month , with t emperature fluctuation. Glad I have salt left. I always worry about the way winter comes in and goes out. Gotta run and clean up the "blown in" stuff


----------



## augerandblade

musclecarboy;759914 said:


> No grass for me man, I barely cut my own grass last year! All landscape construction work.
> 
> But the sight of grass would be nice


A little bit of "grass" is a good remedy for arthiritus. Probably spelled that wrongus.


----------



## jayman3

augerandblade;759984 said:


> A little bit of "grass" is a good remedy for arthiritus. Probably spelled that wrongus.


Augerandblade that is too bad that you and myself started something here but it sure is nice to dream eh,both March and April can bring some big snow falls,don't know about you and Cre but I sure didn't forget the storm in March 08 that dropped 52cm,s on us


----------



## ff1221

Anybody going to the *Unilock* contrctors meeting on the 6th of march in Toronto, and is anybody attending the Heavy equipment show on the 5th or 6th? A buddy of mine has a Heavy Truck shop, and they are building a new type of slinger, first in Canada, for Beau Roc, and it's heading to the show, so the wife and I are thinking of heading down.


----------



## DeVries

ff1221;760003 said:


> Anybody going to the *Unilock* contrctors meeting on the 6th of march in Toronto, and is anybody attending the Heavy equipment show on the 5th or 6th? A buddy of mine has a Heavy Truck shop, and they are building a new type of slinger, first in Canada, for Beau Roc, and it's heading to the show, so the wife and I are thinking of heading down.


I was at one in Stoney creek about a week ago. Uniloc has come out with some new stone. Fairly pricey but nice looking stuff. We'll see if it will sell in this economy.

Does anyone know when conexpo is, is it every year?. Missed it last year and wouldn't mind going again.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

creativedesigns;759782 said:


> What the HECK is Lawnsite???  LOL!  I quit doin grass years ago
> 
> but yeah, has anyone heard or tried Techo-bloc products?


We used their Quarry Stone to build up a raised patio last year and capped it off with Wiarton coping. Looked mint when finished. Plastic clips were a pita though, and guys complained of how bundles were packaged. Other than that it was the only 100% vertical wall we could find (because there was a basement window and main floor door almost beside each other-and a setback would shorten the main floor exit space).


----------



## DeVries

Permacon's celtic wall can be built going straight up as well. I think the Estate stone from Uniloc can also be built verticle. All you need is a bit of PL.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Let me rephrase-...the only one she really liked. This client had real issues. Couldn't make up her mind on anything. We proposed 8 different layouts before deciding on the first one. 4 trips to suppliers for stone. 7 Hours at the nursery to pick out 12 trees-really screwd up woman. Took a day just to perfectly layout the 12 trees, and turn them just right (then she'd run into the house and sit on the couch and look into her yard, then run back into the house and stand at her kitchen window and look back into the yard) before we could put a hole into the ground. She paid for every minute we stood around and entertained her-so it wasnt bad afterall.


----------



## Triple L

all the "big" snow there on thursday has totally disappeared now.......... Nice


----------



## DeVries

JohnnyRoyale;760039 said:


> Let me rephrase-...the only one she really liked. This client had real issues. Couldn't make up her mind on anything. We proposed 8 different layouts before deciding on the first one. 4 trips to suppliers for stone. 7 Hours at the nursery to pick out 12 trees-really screwd up woman. Took a day just to perfectly layout the 12 trees, and turn them just right (then she'd run into the house and sit on the couch and look into her yard, then run back into the house and stand at her kitchen window and look back into the yard) before we could put a hole into the ground. She paid for every minute we stood around and entertained her-so it wasnt bad afterall.


Gotta love those. :realmad:


----------



## Daner

*Winter Is coming to a end*

Holy Smokes you guys...I'm gone for a couple of days and the thread turns Into a 
hard scape zone....Yaa I know Its break time ...Its been a long winter this year and those spring projects sure look good...And Its always good to plan ahead for the summer ahead...How many more days left till spring??, can't wait to get out In my ole fishen boat and maybe putt a few balls around In the back yard...The BBQ going ,Ice cold Bevies:waving:...I think In a couple of weeks were going to see some nice warm days

D


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, that's what I love about this thread. It is all-encompassing.

I am really looking forward to spring. We need alot of places, so the next few weeks will be busy selling. We are trying to double in size. I doubt that will happen, but we shall see.

If anyone gets calls for properties that they don't want, please pass on the contact info! 

We are all over the GTA.

Hoping nothing more then a salting this week. Everyone is all over the map.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;760039 said:


> Let me rephrase-...the only one she really liked. This client had real issues. Couldn't make up her mind on anything. We proposed 8 different layouts before deciding on the first one. 4 trips to suppliers for stone. 7 Hours at the nursery to pick out 12 trees-really screwd up woman. Took a day just to perfectly layout the 12 trees, and turn them just right (then she'd run into the house and sit on the couch and look into her yard, then run back into the house and stand at her kitchen window and look back into the yard) before we could put a hole into the ground. She paid for every minute we stood around and entertained her-so it wasnt bad afterall.


I'm glad to see your patient with your wife.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;760076 said:


> haha, that's what I love about this thread. It is all-encompassing.
> 
> I am really looking forward to spring. We need alot of places, so the next few weeks will be busy selling. We are trying to double in size. I doubt that will happen, but we shall see.
> 
> If anyone gets calls for properties that they don't want, please pass on the contact info!
> 
> We are all over the GTA.
> 
> Hoping nothing more then a salting this week. Everyone is all over the map.


Are you on crack? How's the guy making out on that blowing job?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I don't know, I haven't had a chance to go down right after a storm. I am sure he is doing a decent job though. If we owned to equipment, it would have been nice.

As for the crack, I do live near Kingston and Morningside. So yes, yes I am.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;760094 said:


> I don't know, I haven't had a chance to go down right after a storm. I am sure he is doing a decent job though. If we owned to equipment, it would have been nice.
> 
> As for the crack, I do live near Kingston and Morningside. So yes, yes I am.


That explains alot.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;760095 said:


> That explains alot.


and he goes thru withdrawls when he plows hours on end.... that explains the puke all over the side of his truck once again LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, 

Most of my route is actually in a heavily populated crack/prostitute area. You see some weird things at 3am.


----------



## augerandblade

jayman3;759991 said:


> Augerandblade that is too bad that you and myself started something here but it sure is nice to dream eh,both March and April can bring some big snow falls,don't know about you and Cre but I sure didn't forget the storm in March 08 that dropped 52cm,s on us::


Agreed , but I want March to come in like a Lion and go out like a lamb. I remember last years March dump and back in 99 we had 60 cm. and drifts on the back of some factory, that covered the tall garage doors. You just had to guess how far the blower was into the pile, move out, let the drift fall ,blowout some more etc etc. . We had 30 cm two days previous to the 60cm . I worked 34 hrs , slept for 4 , next shift was the longest I ever did or ever want to 62 hrs straight. At the 40 hr mark I was scared I was gonna die and at about 50 hr mark I didnt care anymore. Worst of all , when I finally did get a chance to sleep, I could not. Didnt even help to drink a Litre of wine


----------



## sonicblue2003

ff1221;760003 said:


> Anybody going to the *Unilock* contrctors meeting on the 6th of march in Toronto, and is anybody attending the Heavy equipment show on the 5th or 6th? A buddy of mine has a Heavy Truck shop, and they are building a new type of slinger, first in Canada, for Beau Roc, and it's heading to the show, so the wife and I are thinking of heading down.


I plan on going on the 5th with a couple of local yocals from down here.. Free tickets.. so WTH.... If anybody wants to meet up and say hi.. just send me a message on my SIG addy.

Going to be a long few days down here .Temps in the 40's tomorrow and rain!!!
Down go the piles again!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;760089 said:


> I'm glad to see your patient with your wife.


Good thing it snowed a bit over the weekend. Her list keeps getting bigger.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;760123 said:


> haha,
> 
> Most of my route is actually in a heavily populated crack/prostitute area. You see some weird things at 3am.


No kidding. My loader operator was solicited on Sunday morning by a working girl for a $20 beej right in the canadian tire parking lot if he would give a ride to the motel about a block over.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;760076 said:


> We need alot of places,


Thats a scary situation to be in during this time of supoosed economic uncertainty.


----------



## jefferson

JohnnyRoyale;760178 said:


> No kidding. My loader operator was solicited on Sunday morning by a working girl for a $20 beej right in the canadian tire parking lot if he would give a ride to the motel about a block over.


Ha ha thats funny.
The only thing i get solicited by at that time in the morning is the odd Moose or Deer.


----------



## Bajak

T-50 days and counting.:redbounce


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;760044 said:


> all the "big" snow there on thursday has totally disappeared now.......... Nice


Really, ours has gone from 5 to 10 all the way up to 15cm here.


----------



## Bajak

ff1221;760277 said:


> Really, ours has gone from 5 to 10 all the way up to 15cm here.


I see that here too. I do like the forcast temps for the first week of March so far.


----------



## ff1221

I hope it's not to nice for the first of March otherwise the end of it won't be pretty.


----------



## augerandblade

ff1221;760346 said:


> I hope it's not to nice for the first of March otherwise the end of it won't be pretty.


Do you ever notice that customers will think that Winter is over after the first two weeks of March. You wont be needed anymore.  Ya begin to wonder,"How long have you been on this planet??????????.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ah, it is what it is. We lease two new trucks every November, and that means we have to find work for them in the spring. We can cut 10 properties with one truck, and only plow 5 if you know what I mean. So we have to grow property wise in the spring, and truck wise in the fall.


----------



## musclecarboy

I like all this rain coming up . Looking like a nice weekend coming!


----------



## cet

Bajak;760271 said:


> T-50 days and counting.:redbounce


That's how I look at it. Every Wed. I get to knock off another week. Booked our golf holiday today.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;760443 said:


> Ah, it is what it is. We lease two new trucks every November, and that means we have to find work for them in the spring. We can cut 10 properties with one truck, and only plow 5 if you know what I mean. So we have to grow property wise in the spring, and truck wise in the fall.


Dont get me wrong...I wish you the all the best. Afterall, your the only one that knows your business. Just be careful to not get caught in the trap-more doesnt necessarily mean more $$$ at the end of it all. Theres actually some great reading LS about the growth trap. Good luck.


----------



## augerandblade

JohnnyRoyale;760506 said:


> Dont get me wrong...I wish you the all the best. Afterall, your the only one that knows your business. Just be careful to not get caught in the trap-more doesnt necessarily mean more $$$ at the end of it all. Theres actually some great reading LS about the growth trap. Good luck.


Yur absolutely correct. I got out of the snow biz in the winter of 05/06 sold most of my equipment, went working for a trucking company. Still had the lawn biz, went back to that.........some former customers inquired if I was getting back into snow......I ended up saying I will check what it'll cost me and get back to you. Best thing I ever did was clean house,,............now Im try ing to use more Brains than Braun.( some time I stilldont)


----------



## DeVries

cet;760489 said:


> That's how I look at it. Every Wed. I get to knock off another week. Booked our golf holiday today.


How in the world do you find time to golf in the spring?


----------



## musclecarboy

DeVries;760545 said:


> How in the world do you find time to golf in the spring?


By not working

Chris has a light workload in the warm months, about 12 hours of grass last year?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I completely agree. We made more money when we had one truck. The problem is that we are already way past that point. We should be in good shape mid-way through spring. 60 days into it in fact.
ha

Jon


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

JohnnyRoyale;760181 said:


> Thats a scary situation to be in during this time of supoosed economic uncertainty.


I need lots to. 55,000 flyers and 5000 commercial brochures. If that doesnt get me some business im tossing in the hat lol.


----------



## ff1221

JohnnyRoyale;760178 said:


> No kidding. My loader operator was solicited on Sunday morning by a working girl for a $20 beej right in the canadian tire parking lot if he would give a ride to the motel about a block over.


Did he tell you if it was worth the $20.


----------



## Triple L

HOLY $**H**I**T JEFF..... So wheres the 5 other trucks in your sig.... plus 10 guys and 5 hustlers.......... and like 5 skids for snowremoval.....


----------



## cet

DeVries;760545 said:


> How in the world do you find time to golf in the spring?


If I can't find time for a little enjoyment then why do we do this. I am taking the last week of April off. We will do all the clean-ups before we go and start cutting when I come back.

I don't have a lot of grass cutting and I don't do hardscape. I can off set with renovations if I really need the money but I have a heavy winter load. Almost enough to coast through the summer and enough to take some time off if I need it.

I am looking for some summer cutting, we will have to see what comes.


----------



## Triple L

cet;760608 said:


> If I can't find time for a little enjoyment then why do we do this. I am taking the last week of April off. We will do all the clean-ups before we go and start cutting when I come back.
> 
> I don't have a lot of grass cutting and I don't do hardscape. I can off set with renovations if I really need the money but I have a heavy winter load. Almost enough to coast through the summer and enough to take some time off if I need it.
> 
> I am looking for some summer cutting, we will have to see what comes.


There u go buddy, that's my plan... Bust my but in the winter and putz thru the summer, cut maby 5-10 lawns and other then that... nurse the cold ones 

but thats a long way from now..........


----------



## creativedesigns

JohnnyRoyale;760178 said:


> No kidding. My loader operator was solicited on Sunday morning by a working girl for a $20 beej right in the canadian tire parking lot if he would give a ride to the motel about a block over.


Since when did JD Dave start dressin up like a girl on the corner?!!!  :waving:


----------



## cet

I like the grass cutting because once you have the work you are good for the Summer. In hardscapes you make better money but you are always pricing. I spent enough time pricing. If I could keep 3-4 guys busy full time in the Summer and have them with me in the Winter then it would be a perfect world.


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;760613 said:


> Since when did JD Dave start dressin up like a girl on the corner?!!!  :waving:


Ok Cre you asked for it. This really explains your wifes craving for Taco Bell. LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha!!! Ah, just keeps getting better.


----------



## ff1221

cet;760615 said:


> I like the grass cutting because once you have the work you are good for the Summer. In hardscapes you make better money but you are always pricing. I spent enough time pricing. If I could keep 3-4 guys busy full time in the Summer and have them with me in the Winter then it would be a perfect world.


I can make more money sitting on my a$$ for three days cutting grass, than I do working five days doing hardscapes, the only problem is I haven't found anyone who will lock me into a 25 year contract, and there is always some lowballer who will come along and snake my contracts, so for now I've gotta do both.


----------



## RAZOR

cet;760608 said:


> If I can't find time for a little enjoyment then why do we do this. I am taking the last week of April off. We will do all the clean-ups before we go and start cutting when I come back.
> 
> I don't have a lot of grass cutting and I don't do hardscape. I can off set with renovations if I really need the money but I have a heavy winter load. Almost enough to coast through the summer and enough to take some time off if I need it.
> 
> I am looking for some summer cutting, we will have to see what comes.


Sorry but during the last week of April I don't see golf clubs for you in my crystal ball. I see a shovel, wheelbarrow and a big pile of topsoil. haha


----------



## JD Dave

cet;760608 said:


> If I can't find time for a little enjoyment then why do we do this. I am taking the last week of April off. We will do all the clean-ups before we go and start cutting when I come back.
> 
> I don't have a lot of grass cutting and I don't do hardscape. I can off set with renovations if I really need the money but I have a heavy winter load. Almost enough to coast through the summer and enough to take some time off if I need it.
> 
> I am looking for some summer cutting, we will have to see what comes.


I agree if you can't have some fun once in a while why bother working so hard. I asked my mechanic why he doesn't work Saturdays and he said his dad told him years ago, if you can't make a living working 5 days a week find a new job. Think about it. I love what I do but between the snow and the farm it seems like a handfull. Oh well.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;760076 said:


> haha, that's what I love about this thread. It is all-encompassing.


HA so true!


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;760626 said:


> Ok Cre you asked for it. This really explains your wifes craving for Taco Bell. LOL


Damitt, That dogs giving me ideas tonite!!!! LMAO JD!!!!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Seems the weather is taking a turn for the worst!! It is a shame the log book is starting to look a little on the thick side. That can only mean one thing.......$$$$$

I hope our "WHITE GOLD" fortune is not going to dry up early. Seems to me we should have a few more good storms yet. 

As for the spring even we are trying on some new stuff. The strong will survive.


----------



## augerandblade

payupMarch is shaping up to be starting up with snow up here


----------



## heather lawn spray

So is this going to be in like a lion and out like a lamb? Heck it started early enough!!


----------



## jayman3

augerandblade;760755 said:


> payupMarch is shaping up to be starting up with snow up here


Looks like you are going to get your wish for the white gold in March,I have 44 hrs left in my contract till I fall by the hour,if we get all that snow I will be making extra coin for sure.payup


----------



## cet

heather lawn spray;760760 said:


> So is this going to be in like a lion and out like a lamb? Heck it started early enough!!


It could end early for me.
The guys working by the hour have made good money. The guys salting per time have made good money and the guys on contract have given their customers their monies worth. It could end by March 21st and everyone should be content.

Soon it will be time to go to the Launch for a little practice. I guess starting today, The Tiger Woods show will be all over the news.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

jayman3;760778 said:


> Looks like you are going to get your wish for the white gold in March,I have 44 hrs left in my contract till I fall by the hour,if we get all that snow I will be making extra coin for sure.payup


All my friends have less then 10 around here, but im sure you include more hours.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

ff1221;760597 said:


> Did he tell you if it was worth the $20.


He said he wouldnt let her lips on his manhood if she offered to paid him the 20$.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

creativedesigns;760613 said:


> Since when did JD Dave start dressin up like a girl on the corner?!!!  :waving:


Reality is he doesnt dressup like a girl...he just stands there looking like a lonely ol' farmboy. The newfies really dig him.LOL


----------



## jayman3

Lynden-Jeff;760795 said:


> All my friends have less then 10 around here, but im sure you include more hours.


Yes mine is 230 hrs then everything after that is extrapayup,the forecast has already changed a bit for next week and I have no problems with that one bit.:waving:


----------



## Turf Lawn

Pristine PM ltd;581287 said:


> winter is coming fast. I fall asleep thinking about route planning.
> by the way, has anyone heard of this company? We are getting a demo tomorrow.
> http://www.crewtrackersoftware.com/


Pristine - We use a passive tracking system on all Salters and Walkway vehicles. There web site is www.advantrack.com/hw_premier.htm . No monthly fees.

For live tracking we use trackem.ca, works thru our 2-Way phone system.

Just an option to keep the monthly fees down.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We ended up going with GPS. Thanks though. Overall I like the GPS, but they need more sats. We have some wierd hours sometimes when they don't hit our sites properly.


----------



## Triple L

Man, I just looked thru the new phone book we just got.... there's 6 pages front and back of landscape contractors in kitchener / waterloo.... WTF... I think its time for me to move somewhere else.... How do you compete with that???


----------



## augerandblade

Yes Triple L its gonna get worse as the laid offs continue , everyone will turn into handy men, lawncutters and carpenters.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That's as many as Toronto! There has always been to much competition though, that will never change.


----------



## augerandblade

Anybody know if its raining around London ON, Looks like it on the E ON Radar???????????


----------



## creativedesigns

augerandblade;761146 said:


> Yes Triple L its gonna get worse as the laid offs continue , everyone will turn into handy men, lawncutters and carpenters.


Have no fear! Obama will change everythin! He just visited Ottawa last week to inspire the economy  tymusic


----------



## augerandblade

creativedesigns;761155 said:


> Have no fear! Obama will change everythin! He just visited Ottawa last week to inspire the economy  tymusic


From now on when ever the forecast doesnt amount to the prediction Im gonna call it a OBAMA STORM. I will be the first to say Im wrong but I dont think he"s gonna make any difference other than giving people hope.


----------



## heather lawn spray

augerandblade;761151 said:


> Anybody know if its raining around London ON, Looks like it on the E ON Radar???????????


it's light snow 0.8 degrees in Kitchener.


----------



## Triple L

Hay Creative and fellow hardscapers.... Just out of curosity, what are you guys charging for square cut flagstone installed / square foot... and also how much minus the material just for labour... I just pretty much lost a job to buddy thats doing it for $5 a foot labour only... and about 14 with all material.... Im I going crazy or are these prices about right......


Sorry Dave, This will be my last summer post... Lets get back to winter...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Depends how big the job is, but your buddy sounds to cheap for an average patio.


----------



## DeVries

Triple L;761237 said:


> Hay Creative and fellow hardscapers.... Just out of curosity, what are you guys charging for square cut flagstone installed / square foot... and also how much minus the material just for labour... I just pretty much lost a job to buddy thats doing it for $5 a foot labour only... and about 14 with all material.... Im I going crazy or are these prices about right......
> 
> Is that for dry lay? Sounds cheap to me. Like Pristine say's depends on size, location, etc.


----------



## Ducke

Triple L;761143 said:


> Man, I just looked thru the new phone book we just got.... there's 6 pages front and back of landscape contractors in kitchener / waterloo.... WTF... I think its time for me to move somewhere else.... How do you compete with that???


Hey if its like down here in Nova Scotia.
All you need is a Pickup a Rake,Shovel,Wheel Barrel and a Mower and your a Landscaper.
Yeeee Haaaaa and then they wonder why the price of a lawn mow is so cheap.:realmad: samething with snowplowing.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Snowing kinda hard here.... 0 out when they said it would be 2 and rain all night...


----------



## augerandblade

Pristine PM ltd;761261 said:


> Snowing kinda hard here.... 0 out when they said it would be 2 and rain all night...


Eyes skyward for me , I dont trust the forecast,


----------



## Triple L

DeVries;761244 said:


> Triple L;761237 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hay Creative and fellow hardscapers.... Just out of curosity, what are you guys charging for square cut flagstone installed / square foot... and also how much minus the material just for labour... I just pretty much lost a job to buddy thats doing it for $5 a foot labour only... and about 14 with all material.... Im I going crazy or are these prices about right......
> 
> Is that for dry lay? Sounds cheap to me. Like Pristine say's depends on size, location, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry i forgot to mention, this is wet laid. on an existing concrete pad... which should make it even more expensive
> 
> Thanks for the imput guys, What do you guys think is a reasonable price? I feel alot better now
Click to expand...


----------



## augerandblade

Ducke;761245 said:


> Hey if its like down here in Nova Scotia.
> All you need is a Pickup a Rake,Shovel,Wheel Barrel and a Mower and your a Landscaper.
> Yeeee Haaaaa and then they wonder why the price of a lawn mow is so cheap.:realmad: samething with snowplowing.


Same here in my town:crying:


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;761237 said:


> Hay Creative and fellow hardscapers.... Just out of curosity, what are you guys charging for square cut flagstone installed / square foot... and also how much minus the material just for labour... I just pretty much lost a job to buddy thats doing it for $5 a foot labour only... and about 14 with all material.... Im I going crazy or are these prices about right......
> 
> Sorry Dave, This will be my last summer post... Lets get back to winter...


For random buff flagstone (dry lay) we charge $ 24/square foot. That covers all material, base & installation. I get the stone by the tonne for $270 & that covers approx 100sqft. We use polymeric stonedust to seal the joints! :waving:

Now if ur going for "square cut" flag, it gets really expensive  Nearly $10 per sqft for material only!


----------



## mrmagnum

Pristine PM ltd;761261 said:


> Snowing kinda hard here.... 0 out when they said it would be 2 and rain all night...


Ground is covered here too and coming down steady.


----------



## augerandblade

mrmagnum;761327 said:


> Ground is covered here too and coming down steady.


Good thing for radar to track and time the potential snowfall.  I remember the nights when I would set the alarm every two hours to check on the weather. Now ya get to see it materialize or vanish as it heads toward ya.


----------



## cet

Is it warming up to the west of Toronto yet. It is all snow here. We have 1cm, looks like I need to salt again. Don't want to salt when it is going to be so warm tomorrow.


----------



## augerandblade

cet;761354 said:


> Is it warming up to the west of Toronto yet. It is all snow here. We have 1cm, looks like I need to salt again. Don't want to salt when it is going to be so warm tomorrow.


Hopefully some of that residual salt will kick in!!!!!!!!!!Thats the hassle we get with the low triggers.


----------



## cet

Looks like we might have a snow rain mix. Not to sure, have to wait a little longer.


----------



## musclecarboy

Site checks at about 8 showed lots of salt left on the ground with decent snow coming, damn I hope there's enough salt down considering sun and warm tomorrow. Oh well, another early morning


----------



## heather lawn spray

Waterloo 3.4 degrees no snowfalling


----------



## Bajak

Owen Sound got enough rain to melt the inch of snow they got this evening. Still have a good inch here in Chesley. I guess I'll head on over to Port Elgin for a Timmy's and check things out there. Another easy night.


----------



## augerandblade

Lookin out my back door!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!no snow, radar showed the system has gone through. No BS work to do


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Did anyone have to salt?


----------



## DeVries

Nope. Plus 3 and dry, had a lot of rain last night though.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We didn't get much rain. Just more snow then expected... hopefully everyone sees the temps coming and doesn't complain.


----------



## Bajak

Well I went and plowed anyway even though it really didn't need it. I was bored and needed time to think. I may have an opportunity to tour across Canada this summer playing bass guitar in a Country band.payup

www.archercd.com

The predicament is I have a new backhoe that will be sitting doing nothing while I'm gone. But, if I pass up this opportunity with a singer that is signed with RCA and just finishing recording an album with concerts already being booked, it may be a once in a life time type thing. He even has a fan base in Australia and over in Europe but doesn't want to tour there this year until he finishes here in Canada.

I'm in a rock band playing bars right now and we make $300.00 to $1 200.00 for 3 hours. This band will get $15 000.00 to $45 000.00 for 1.5 hours. I'm going to have to see what I will make out of that. Who knows there may be a gently used Cat 420E for sale. But if I can afford to, I'll keep it for a pet.

Sorry Off Topic Weather +1degree Celsius, Overcast


----------



## augerandblade

Bajak;761458 said:


> Well I went and plowed anyway even though it really didn't need it. I was bored and needed time to think. I may have an opportunity to tour across Canada this summer playing bass guitar in a Country band.payup
> I dont think "bass" are in season though if ya start playing. Ya might have to start off with a "sunfish" guitar and maybe swithch to bass in early June


----------



## cet

Bajak;761458 said:


> Well I went and plowed anyway even though it really didn't need it. I was bored and needed time to think. I may have an opportunity to tour across Canada this summer playing bass guitar in a Country band.payup
> 
> www.archercd.com
> 
> The predicament is I have a new backhoe that will be sitting doing nothing while I'm gone. But, if I pass up this opportunity with a singer that is signed with RCA and just finishing recording an album with concerts already being booked, it may be a once in a life time type thing. He even has a fan base in Australia and over in Europe but doesn't want to tour there this year until he finishes here in Canada.
> 
> I'm in a rock band playing bars right now and we make $300.00 to $1 200.00 for 3 hours. This band will get $15 000.00 to $45 000.00 for 1.5 hours. I'm going to have to see what I will make out of that. Who knows there may be a gently used Cat 420E for sale. But if I can afford to, I'll keep it for a pet.
> 
> Sorry Off Topic Weather +1degree Celsius, Overcast


If that is your love in life then get on that bus and give it a go. Things like this don't come up often and they make backhoe's everyday. I'm sure they won't be sold out when you need another one.


----------



## schrader

It froze up right around dawn here in Collingwood, quick salt and call it a day. Tomorrow looks like a mess.
Corey


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;761452 said:


> Did anyone have to salt?


We got called to salt 4 schools this morning. Besides that-everything else was breaking up on its own I was told.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;761452 said:


> Did anyone have to salt?


only had to salt 2 of my "all in" properties... piss me off... all the material extra ones looked good.... I guess you can tell which ones I have been layin the hammer down on and which ones i've been takin it a bit easy


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;761510 said:


> only had to salt 2 of my "all in" properties... piss me off... all the material extra ones looked good.... I guess you can tell which ones I have been layin the hammer down on and which ones i've been takin it a bit easy


so how com you ain't out polishing your Snoway!!?!


----------



## Triple L

LOL im just heading out to grease the ol duramax all up and clean er out.... also take that POS off the front of it and let it rust all up again


----------



## creativedesigns

What?? Ya don't like the POS??? lol  

Hey, did u get my reply b'out the flagstone on the previous page?


----------



## Triple L

lol...

Yes i did see your reply on the previous page, thanks alot... And i talked to a few of my buddies today and they all said 25-35 / sq. foot for wet laid squar cut flag... so who ever this guys getting to do the job i wish him the best of luck.... $14 / squar installed with material??? what was he thinking???


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Dont sweat it...they'll all get booked up quick at low prices. Probably end up screwing the job up in the end. It never fails to amaze me at how others price in Feb, March and April.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;761527 said:


> LOL im just heading out to grease the ol duramax all up and clean er out.... also take that POS off the front of it and let it rust all up again


. . . and people ask why I like V-Boss's


----------



## Triple L

Thing is i've never been a BOSS guy, If i was to buy a v i'd probally by a western poly mvp.... but hay Ross, your the BOSS............. LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Got only one call about the couple hours this morning with snow down. Of course some idiot said they fell at one of our rental apartments. I don't see how that is possible. I told them it would all be gone in an hour and to just wait it out.


----------



## CGM Inc.

No call at my end either...


----------



## JD Dave

We put a light coating of salt on everything this morning at 4 am, it was 0 degrees then and I thought better safe then sorry. Our 24 hr places have shift change at 5 am and if one of them slip, I'm in trouble.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;761889 said:


> We put a light coating of salt on everything this morning at 4 am, it was 0 degrees then and I thought better safe then sorry. Our 24 hr places have shift change at 5 am and if one of them slip, I'm in trouble.


Next time I need a wake up call :waving:


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;761552 said:


> lol...
> 
> Yes i did see your reply on the previous page, thanks alot... And i talked to a few of my buddies today and they all said 25-35 / sq. foot for wet laid squar cut flag... so who ever this guys getting to do the job i wish him the best of luck.... $14 / squar installed with material??? what was he thinking???


Chad, with all prep and a 4-5" pad poured with wet lay square flag, I say $30 is easy to hit.


----------



## Triple L

Ya that price is for just facing an already existing concrete pad.... To pour the pad and the whole deal I'd say around $40-45 a squar foot... I dont think you would make any money at $30 a squar if your doing the whole pad and everything.... Man thats gotta be by far the most expensive paving option available... I told him to put in some sick interlock instead out back... but i guess he'll be getting buddy for stupid cheap pricing.... you always get what you pay for...

So you got any jobs lined up yet buddy?


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;761910 said:


> Ya that price is for just facing an already existing concrete pad.... To pour the pad and the whole deal I'd say around $40-45 a squar foot... I dont think you would make any money at $30 a squar if your doing the whole pad and everything.... Man thats gotta be by far the most expensive paving option available... I told him to put in some sick interlock instead out back... but i guess he'll be getting buddy for stupid cheap pricing.... you always get what you pay for...
> 
> So you got any jobs lined up yet buddy?


Yeah man, never under price yourself. Show that your quality and respectfully say that your quality demands such a price.

I have a few contacts that i'll be calling over the next few weeks, nothing on paper yet. One job I'm going after is a friend's parent's new house. 4000+sf driveway of Permacon Bergerac, its going to be a nice one. I just hope I can get in at a good number with the GC.


----------



## Triple L

good stuff buddy, that driveway would be sick.. My buddy Ikon phoned me up today, one of his driveway heaved... and he put in a 16" base.... So defentially make sure you quote atleast a base 16" base... he wasnt to happy and couldnt even figure out how it happened.... Friggin frost.... Are you done school yet? or going to college or anything?


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;761923 said:


> good stuff buddy, that driveway would be sick.. My buddy Ikon phoned me up today, one of his driveway heaved... and he put in a 16" base.... So defentially make sure you quote atleast a base 16" base... he wasnt to happy and couldnt even figure out how it happened.... Friggin frost.... Are you done school yet? or going to college or anything?


Yeah tons of base for sure, plus a geotextile separation membrane for added insurance (on every job).

Done HS June, going to school for civil engineering in Sep 09


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;761895 said:


> Next time I need a wake up call :waving:


OK next time I'm drinking and I want to drunk dial at 3am , I'll call you.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;761934 said:


> OK next time I'm drinking and I want to drunk dial at 3am , I'll call you.


Just make sure we have snow or ice if you do


----------



## augerandblade

Its raining lightly here, minimal freezups, were calling for 2 to 4 cms of snow then freezing rain then rain.Looks like Old Man Winter is not following the program. :salute: Cool


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;761661 said:


> Thing is i've never been a BOSS guy, If i was to buy a v i'd probally by a western poly mvp.... but hay Ross, your the BOSS............. LOL


. . . no..no.. I'm da man da wife and former sweetheart is da BOSS!!


----------



## heather lawn spray

Pristine PM ltd;761789 said:


> Got only one call about the couple hours this morning with snow down. Of course some idiot said they fell at one of our rental apartments. I don't see how that is possible. I told them it would all be gone in an hour and to just wait it out.


were they drunk at the time?


----------



## itssnowtime

8 degrees and rain now but cold snap coming through this afternoon! If the wind doesn't dry it up it could really icy later!

OK with all the hype and wacked out forecasts we've had, we have only had 1 plowable outing in FEBRUARY!!! I never would guessed that based on the first half of the winter

I keep hearing how there is going to be lots of snow in March but didn't they say that about February too???

I'm not complaining though, Contracts got their monies worth already!


----------



## cet

Got called at 8:07 last night to salt a school by 9pm. They had 600 people at the school and said there were some icy spots. 53 minutes to go to the shop, untarp a truck, put salt in it and make it to the school. We made it because one of my guys was out driving around and said he could make it to the shop in 3 minutes.

I hope the Board feels that was money well spent when they get the bill this morning.


----------



## augerandblade

cet;762206 said:


> Got called at 8:07 last night to salt a school by 9pm. They had 600 people at the school and said there were some icy spots. 53 minutes to go to the shop, untarp a truck, put salt in it and make it to the school. We made it because one of my guys was out driving around and said he could make it to the shop in 3 minutes.
> 
> I hope the Board feels that was money well spent when they get the bill this morning.


If there anything like the Boards here, they dont care.  Its a safety issue. I tendered for schools this year, most of my equipment at 90 some bucks an hour. Buddy who had it for the last dozen years, wins the bid with plow trucks at 35 and hour, loaders at 55 an hour etc etc. I called back to the bid office. And asked them. "Do you moniter the snow plow activities at your sites" Answer "Well we compare them to the custodians report, but there is no one there at 2 am in the morning sir." ((Somehow this dude can milk the Board for 55 thousand buckspayup to carry out snowremoval/and sanding at 3 schools with no hauling out of snow.)) So If I want the contract in three years I have ta go down to his rate and PAD MY HOURS


----------



## JD Dave

I got my tank dipped my the Ministry of Finance 2 days ago, good thing my fuel was clear. He said he caught 3 guys that day with died.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

JD Dave;762218 said:


> I got my tank dipped my the Ministry of Finance 2 days ago, good thing my fuel was clear. He said he caught 3 guys that day with died.


Where abouts was that? I thought the MTO was the ones who did that.


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;762219 said:


> Where abouts was that? I thought the MTO was the ones who did that.


Fergus but the MOF pulled me over in Mississauga about 6 years ago also. They have blue and white cars with red and blue strobes on the roof. I thought it was a cop pulling me over.


----------



## Triple L

I bet that is one heck of a heafty fine if you get caught....

Guess you could always say my truck ran out of gas by the farm so we just thru a little bit of died in to get my down the road LOL..........


----------



## cet

augerandblade;762216 said:


> If there anything like the Boards here, they dont care.  Its a safety issue. I tendered for schools this year, most of my equipment at 90 some bucks an hour. Buddy who had it for the last dozen years, wins the bid with plow trucks at 35 and hour, loaders at 55 an hour etc etc. I called back to the bid office. And asked them. "Do you moniter the snow plow activities at your sites" Answer "Well we compare them to the custodians report, but there is no one there at 2 am in the morning sir." ((Somehow this dude can milk the Board for 55 thousand buckspayup to carry out snowremoval/and sanding at 3 schools with no hauling out of snow.)) So If I want the contract in three years I have ta go down to his rate and PAD MY HOURS


Most of my Schools have cameras. You can't even get in an extra salting. Some of my schools are per push and per salt. Nothing is by the hour or by the tonne.

I like the cameras, gets rid of the cheaters.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;762218 said:


> I got my tank dipped my the Ministry of Finance 2 days ago, good thing my fuel was clear. He said he caught 3 guys that day with died.


I was told that the fine is cheap if you drive lots and use coloured all the time.


----------



## Triple L

Does anyone know how long died sticks around in the tank for after you've ran straight again

Not that i've ran died or anything, just curosity................


----------



## augerandblade

cet;762226 said:


> Most of my Schools have cameras. You can't even get in an extra salting. Some of my schools are per push and per salt. Nothing is by the hour or by the tonne.
> 
> I like the cameras, gets rid of the cheaters.


tHATS A GOOD IDEA ,Cuz how to you dare compete with a cheater, suppose ya get the contract next time around and they decide to clamp down on potential padding. Now yur stuck with charging the low rate


----------



## cet

Triple L;762229 said:


> Does anyone know how long died sticks around in the tank for after you've ran straight again
> 
> Not that i've ran died or anything, just curosity................


I have heard that the dye is so strong that it will be there for quite a few tanks. You would be best to run the tank as low a possible to get rid of dye. I was running dyed in my mowers when they were going 500 hours/year but now it is just a PITA so I run clear.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I saw what I thought was a cop, but I think it was an MOE car pulling over a normal car yesterday. I have never seen them do that before. I was thinking he must have had blue smoke or something.

Dave, was it one of their pickups? I always see MOF enforcement trucks in scarborough. I thought they must need pickups for all of the financial records they take out of buildings that are being charged with fraud or something. I never thought they would look for dyed diesel.

Around here I just see MOF, MTO, and MOE vehicles, I rarely see them pulling people over though.


----------



## augerandblade

cet;762227 said:


> I was told that the fine is cheap if you drive lots and use coloured all the time.


If ya run a transport truck and get caught running dyed diesel. the authorities look at the mileage on the truck multiply that by their rate and here Sir is your tax bill. I ran dyed diesel in my trucks only for 1 week when we had the Ice Storm of the Century here in Jan 98 and had no power at the CardLock. Whats a boy to do when ya have to clear the OPP lot, hospital, ambulance and old age homes in town.


----------



## Daner

Not sure If Its true or not ,But If They find Dyed In a road truck,The fine Is based on the amount of miles on the truck...If you have 300 k on the truck,They will ding you with driving on Dyed for 300 k.

As far as the dye disappearing over time, There could be residue Still In the filter.

I use to run Dyed In my Welding Rig a lot (Welding machine) Hand pump It from the 45 gal drums...Years later I stopped doing It...I thought this was contributing to Injector pump repairs...contaminates In the tank...water etc...Not that the dye Itself was a problem...Just that the fuel would pick up junk In the smaller storage tanks...Clean fuel Is very Important


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;762218 said:


> I got my tank dipped my the Ministry of Finance 2 days ago, good thing my fuel was clear. He said he caught 3 guys that day with died.


Died fuel in your trucks or Tractors?


----------



## augerandblade

You should be able to run dyed diesel in ag equipment used for snow removal, lawnmowers skids etc with no problem.(I said you should but maybe the idiots in power think otherwise))


----------



## Bajak

augerandblade;762347 said:


> You should be able to run dyed diesel in ag equipment used for snow removal, lawnmowers skids etc with no problem.(I said you should but maybe the idiots in power think otherwise))


You can run dyed in any off road construction equipment. Anything that requires licensing for highway/road has to be clear diesel. If you get caught it often leads to an audit and if you don't have every receipt the auditor can estimate the amount of fuel tax for every road vehicle in your fleet as far back as 7 years. It is a good idea to make sure your guys know there is a difference so they don't just fuel a pick up out of a transfer tank.

Reading a few of the south of border threads it seems they are increasing inspections on road equipment and consensus is because of the economy. Tax grabs:angry: I would expect it will soon follow suit up here too. I'm glad I don't have dump trucks. The government is making a tough business even tougher. Not that I'm against safe highways and vehicles but a fine for a non working marker light? good grief.


----------



## JD Dave

Jon it was a Blue MOF truck and the guy was very nice. He said the fine was $450 and if it was a business truck there would be an audit, a personal truck there would be no audit. They can go back 7 years and you need proof of buying clear fuel for the time you owned the vehicles for the amount of km's driven. All of our farm and snow tractors run dyed leagally.


----------



## musclecarboy

I heard it sticks around for 4 tanks somewhere, but I assume its relative to how low you run it each time. I've run about 10L when I was at my uncle's running on fumes once, his clear tank had a leak so it was out of comission!


----------



## augerandblade

Some guys dont get it though. I remember couple of years back seeing a competitor tanking up winter and summer on dyed at a cardlock..Its not my job to be Mr Policeman...........but about 3years ago I seen his dually dump on the side of the road , hood up, with the MTO all over it. Never seen him at the cardlock dyed again. Perhaps on some other "violation" they put the fear in to him, and he realized its just not worth the penalty


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

We've had our tanks dipped too. Even when we used to have gassers. Never by MOF, always by MTO.


----------



## DeVries

Seeing as we are on the topic of dyed and clear diesel, I am going to look at a tractor tomorrow . It's a private deal and I was wondering do I need to pay GST or PST on this machine?. 

I'm assuming not as it won't be plated and the such, just kinda curious.

Al


----------



## augerandblade

If its a private individual and tractor wasnt used as a business asset theyll be no GST on the machine and PST wouldnt applyeither as he not in business.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Is anyone going to the North Toronto Auction tomorrow?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Got a 32" walkbehind for sale if anyones interested, PM me for details!


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;762537 said:


> Seeing as we are on the topic of dyed and clear diesel, I am going to look at a tractor tomorrow . It's a private deal and I was wondering do I need to pay GST or PST on this machine?.
> 
> I'm assuming not as it won't be plated and the such, just kinda curious.
> 
> Al


What auger said. If I sold you one I'd have to charge you GST but you get it back anyway so who cares. If the guy selling has a GST # you have to pay it. PST does not apply.


----------



## samjr

*4 days of snow comeing up to 70cms*

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/cans0036/?ref=wxeyewxst#stermfx

tymusictymusic


----------



## creativedesigns

Theres a guy on here called Jayman3 that would "drool" over 70cm!!! LMAO  tymusic

Good luck with that week Samjr! :waving:


----------



## jayman3

creativedesigns;762660 said:


> Theres a guy on here called Jayman3 that would "drool" over 70cm!!! LMAO  tymusic
> 
> Good luck with that week Samjr!
> 
> Ya I think that Cre would have a field day with a 70cm storm Did you salt yesturday Cre I left at 530pm got in at midnight.


----------



## cet

creativedesigns;762660 said:


> Theres a guy on here called Jayman3 that would "drool" over 70cm!!! LMAO  tymusic
> 
> Good luck with that week Samjr! :waving:


I know someone else that wouldn't sleep for a week if he saw that coming.


----------



## augerandblade

So cold here this morning that steam was coming off the calcium mixed sand when I was bucketing it out this morning. Yet when blowing back drifts there was water under 6" of snow.


----------



## augerandblade

Anybody in Ontario have a idea what the weather is gonna be next week. Enviro Canada says sunny weather right till Wednesday.  CJOH TV says 70% chance of snow on Tues in to Wednesday


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Dont look good for snow this week. We just rapped a big triaxle job 5 nights 14 hours shifts all the trucks out now i can get caught up on some sleep and paper work. If its got tits or wheels its trouble.


----------



## Bajak

IN LIKE A LAMB! 

"And that's all I got to say 'bout that." Quote from Forrest Gump.LOL


----------



## Bajak

Damn it's cold!


----------



## dellwas

Not any longer, forecast is now for freezing rain for a couple of days...:realmad:



samjr;762647 said:


> http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/cans0036/?ref=wxeyewxst#stermfx
> 
> tymusictymusic


----------



## Elite_Maint

it's -14 here in Toronto with the windchill... This weather is crazy..


----------



## augerandblade

Lets keep er good and cold for a while. I got repairs to do to get ready for the summer and I wanna get my winter supply of wood in for next year.


----------



## jayman3

augerandblade;763593 said:


> Lets keep er good and cold for a while. I got repairs to do to get ready for the summer and I wanna get my winter supply of wood in for next year.


I agree but not too cold,then after ST PATTY'S Day let er warm right up and smell that great spring smell.


----------



## heather lawn spray

jayman3;763637 said:


> I agree but not too cold,then after ST PATTY'S Day let er warm right up and smell that great spring smell.


 YES!!!


----------



## DKG

augerandblade;763593 said:


> Lets keep er good and cold for a while. I got repairs to do to get ready for the summer and I wanna get my winter supply of wood in for next year.


I second that motion.


----------



## augerandblade

jayman3;763637 said:


> I agree but not too cold,then after ST PATTY'S Day let er warm right up and smell that great spring smell.


Ya Jayman but you forgot about that big shxt pile across the road from me at old MacDonalds farm, that unfortunately is going to be the "greatest" spring smell here for us


----------



## heather lawn spray

augerandblade;763782 said:


> Ya Jayman but you forgot about that big shxt pile across the road from me at old MacDonalds farm, that unfortunately is going to be the "greatest" spring smell here for us


aahh don't you just love the fresh air in the country!!


----------



## JD Dave

augerandblade;763782 said:


> Ya Jayman but you forgot about that big shxt pile across the road from me at old MacDonalds farm, that unfortunately is going to be the "greatest" spring smell here for us


The farmers were there before the city folk, if you don't like it move back to town. Wait it's Renfrew it's all farm land.


----------



## heather lawn spray

JD Dave;763798 said:


> The farmers were there before the city folk, if you don't like it move back to town. Wait it's Renfrew it's all farm land.


momma, what's a farmer?

(if you ate today, thank a farmer!)


----------



## augerandblade

JD Dave;763798 said:


> The farmers were there before the city folk, if you don't like it move back to town. Wait it's Renfrew it's all farm land.


Ive got no problems with a farm across the way.  Its just that the "new guy" running the operation doesnt winter feed his cattle on a high spot like the old farmer did. The new guy keeps on dumping the round bales in the same spot all winter long, it just keeps on getting dirtied up over and over. During the recent melt it stank ( this is our 21st year across from Ol MacDonalds farm) the strongest smell of urine when the East wind came up that Ive ever smelt since I got out of diapers.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just about rip your nose off.


----------



## CGM Inc.

slowly turns into any other web forum...:realmad:
You Guys need some snow to stay on topic and quit the BS
...my 0.02$


----------



## augerandblade

Cedar Grounds;763832 said:


> slowly turns into any other web forum...:realmad:
> You Guys need some snow to stay on topic and quit the BS
> ...my 0.02$


Dont need any snow yet..............and yes were talking about BS.


----------



## JD Dave

augerandblade;763845 said:


> Dont need any snow yet..............and yes were talking about BS.


We don't have animals but the big dairy farm across the road likes to spread liquid poop when ever we decide to have a party.:realmad:


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;763832 said:


> slowly turns into any other web forum...:realmad:
> You Guys need some snow to stay on topic and quit the BS
> ...my 0.02$


We're not fighting, just having fun.


----------



## heather lawn spray

JD Dave;763856 said:


> We don't have animals but the big dairy farm across the road likes to spread liquid poop when ever we decide to have a party.:realmad:


. . . think they're tryin' to tell you somethin'?


----------



## heather lawn spray

augerandblade;763845 said:


> Dont need any snow yet..............and yes were talking about BS.


. . .and cow
. . . and sheep

. . . and especially hog!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha. We dump leaves at our yard and when Pickering gets mad at us we use a skid steer to plow them around and flatten them out. I could smell our yard from 200 m away last spring. The smell only lasted a day, but man! We are right beside a high school and in a very commercial area. I never knew leaves could smell like that. Ah the smells to look forward to in the spring.


----------



## augerandblade

Pristine PM ltd;763912 said:


> haha. We dump leaves at our yard and when Pickering gets mad at us we use a skid steer to plow them around and flatten them out. I could smell our yard from 200 m away last spring. The smell only lasted a day, but man! We are right beside a high school and in a very commercial area. I never knew leaves could smell like that. Ah the smells to look forward to in the spring.


At those times you should change your company name to "Pristine P U unlimited


----------



## heather lawn spray

do you get the impression everybody is sick of winter (sept JD Dave) and is anxious for spring?


----------



## ff1221

heather lawn spray;764039 said:


> do you get the impression everybody is sick of winter (sept JD Dave) and is anxious for spring?


I'm still on the fence, but I sure wish Mother Nature would pick one or the other, this fluctuating BS is drivin' me nuts, and -17 in March, holy crap.


----------



## cet

heather lawn spray;764039 said:


> do you get the impression everybody is sick of winter (sept JD Dave) and is anxious for spring?


Bring on the Golf Season, I'm ready for a different kind of frustration. LOL


----------



## Daner

*Spring Is just around the corner*

Yuppers, Less than 3 weeks to spring...No wonder were all getting reved up about smelling that country air...I'm just waiting for the frost to get out of the ground so I can start digging and driving fence posts.. O and the smell of freash cut grass...the first Robin...Cracking a few balls on the fairway...cracking a few on the deckwesport...I think Winter Is done...Looking at the long range, there don't look like there's too much pushen going on real soon,


----------



## heather lawn spray

yahoo!!!!!


----------



## itssnowtime

Daner;764069 said:


> Yuppers, Less than 3 weeks to spring...No wonder were all getting reved up about smelling that country air...I'm just waiting for the frost to get out of the ground so I can start digging and driving fence posts.. O and the smell of freash cut grass...the first Robin...Cracking a few balls on the fairway...cracking a few on the deckwesport...I think Winter Is done...Looking at the long range, there don't look like there's too much pushen going on real soon,


Gitty Yup!! Sounds good to me


----------



## augerandblade

Yah Yah Yah Dont get too crazy on me now. When a tropical storm comes up from the south, you guys will get rain and it"ll turn to snow here, we can get more snow in March than January and Feb combined. It aint over until the Fat Lady puts away her snow shovel.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heather lawn spray

augerandblade;764074 said:


> Yah Yah Yah Dont get too crazy on me now. When a tropical storm comes up from the south, you guys will get rain and it"ll turn to snow here, we can get more snow in March than January and Feb combined. It aint over until the Fat Lady puts away her snow shovel.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Have you checked your forecast for the upcoming week yet?


----------



## jayman3

augerandblade;764074 said:


> Yah Yah Yah Dont get too crazy on me now. When a tropical storm comes up from the south, you guys will get rain and it"ll turn to snow here, we can get more snow in March than January and Feb combined. It aint over until the Fat Lady puts away her snow shovel.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I was just thinking the same thing ''SHE IS JUST TESTING HER VOCALS RIGHT NOW THAT IS ALL'':salute:


----------



## Triple L

man, just doing Feb. invoices here, man we put down quite a bit of salt in Feb!!! Feb numbers put me $13,000 over quota.... so anything we get from here in is pretty much all unexpected cash money (aww.. let me correct that... Income tax payment money LOL) xysport prsport 

hows things been for you boys?


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;764156 said:


> man, just doing Feb. invoices here, man we put down quite a bit of salt in Feb!!! Feb numbers put me $13,000 over quota.... so anything we get from here in is pretty much all unexpected cash money (aww.. let me correct that... Income tax payment money LOL) xysport prsport
> 
> hows things been for you boys?


I plow snow for fun and tips. I guess you can buy the beer at the next meet.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;764161 said:


> I plow snow for fun and tips. I guess you can buy the beer at the next meet.


Your buy'in the first round at the SIMA show.... Cre's got the 2nd round, and I got the 3rd round


----------



## creativedesigns

Augerblade & Jayman, you guys make me SICK!!!  "it ain't over 'till the FAT lady sings"  Give me a breaK!  tymusic


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;763856 said:


> We don't have animals but the big dairy farm across the road likes to spread liquid poop when ever we decide to have a party.:realmad:


Sounds like that would be a sh itty party! lmao!!!


----------



## jayman3

creativedesigns;764483 said:


> Augerblade & Jayman, you guys make me SICK!!!  "it ain't over 'till the FAT lady sings" : Give me a breaK!


Sorry you feel that way Cre,looks like the snow is coming for Friday payup


----------



## augerandblade

Hey where has all my freezin cold and clear weather gone. Ya its gonna be a messy weekend,,,,,,,,,expect all the weather people to be out on this one. Six more weeks of winter YeeHaw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jayman3

augerandblade;764586 said:


> Hey where has all my freezin cold and clear weather gone. Ya its gonna be a messy weekend,,,,,,,,,expect all the weather people to be out on this one. Six more weeks of winter YeeHaw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Not six more weeks :realmad:,yes looks like a busy weekend maybe but I think Cre will skip out on this one :salute:


----------



## augerandblade

jayman3;764589 said:


> Not six more weeks :yes looks like a busy weekend maybe but I think Cre will skip out on this one :


We need more snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want the bonuses to kick in. payup 6 weeks , yah thats probably not realisticbut Ive seen the weather turn for the worse on the first day of Spring, how about April 1. Our anniversary is today March 3. This is the first time in years that we can celebrate it on 3 Mar. normally its always snowing.


----------



## jayman3

augerandblade;764610 said:


> We need more snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want the bonuses to kick in. payup 6 weeks , yah thats probably not realisticbut Ive seen the weather turn for the worse on the first day of Spring, how about April 1. Our anniversary is today March 3 This is the first time in years that we can celebrate it on 3 Mar. normally its always snowing
> 
> Well then congrats and make sure you take care of businessI think it was three years ago on the 14th of April we got a blast ,cleaned it all up and in two days it was all melted so you never know really.


----------



## Bajak

Happy Anniversary augerandblade I hope this cold weather is coming to an end! I gotta get more wood or start burning Dino. 19 face cord up in smoke I usually can get by on 18. I think I need another 4. I hope the construction season is dryer this year. We only get 2 seasons here. Snow covered or under construction.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

http://www.flamboroughreview.com/news/article/235442

Not only do I pass that house every day in the summer, but my friend did some work for the guy and ive shot the sh*t with him on the property many times. Who would have known!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ff1221

Whereabouts on the Carlisle rd. was that, my uncle has a farm about a mile and half south of Carlisle on the centre rd.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Well...how would you tell a crook apart from a honest Guy?
It is out there is all I can say....I wouldn't even know what to look for when it comes to stuff like that!


----------



## itssnowtime

TWN had snow in the forecast for the weekend but now that has changed and there is not even a snow flake shown in the 14 day forecast???? I can't believe how this winter has changed? We have not plowed in a month and it looks like it's going to last for a while anyways


----------



## Triple L

ya u bet... I was :realmad: when i seen the updated forcast.... whats going on here... Did we already do our last plow of the year..... 2 of my customers asked so you guys gonna be doing spring cleanups now... i was like nooooooooo... there alot more snow left to fall, but im begining to rethink that idear....


----------



## heather lawn spray

The John Deere has a sweeper attachment!!!


----------



## Triple L

I got 1 for my walker to..... just she needs new universals.... but Walker wounn't sell you new universals so you have to buy a whole new driveshaft for over $600.00..... F that! Gonna rip em out and put some car universals or something similar in there........... thats just ********... and just another reason why this is probally my last walker


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Doesnt JDDave have a house in Carlisle? That explains everything.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;765320 said:


> Doesnt JDDave have a house in Carlisle? That explains everything.


The snowplowing is just a front.


----------



## Triple L

he's got something else growing in his fields........
thats how he can plow just for tips


----------



## heather lawn spray

Hey Chad

nothing runs like a Deere!!! wesport

If you have any problems I can lend you my service manager.('member him 6' 4" 325 LBS?) HE'LL GET 'ER DONE!!


----------



## Triple L

LOL sounds like Andrew at Kitchener Tractor...... Man that guy is a monster....


----------



## heather lawn spray

my service manager has seen Andrew and says he can take him!!!!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Just seen some pics from Oslo, Norway....they estimate some of the snow piles to last until September! :bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## A Man

I went to high school with him, they used to call him FUB, He was one hell of a center in football.


----------



## creativedesigns

*Its Official !!!!*

Post dedicated to Jayman3 & Augerblade......

OTTAWA :

Friday, a high of +9 ( 1-3mm of rain )
Saturday, +8 sunny! 
Sunday, +6 ( 35mm of warm rain! )
Monday, +5
Tues +4

The 14 day trend calls for NO SNOW!!! tymusic

That'd oughtta put a smile on your face! lol 

Jay, homedepot called they said ur lawnmower was ready for pickup! LOL :waving:


----------



## heather lawn spray

A Man;765630 said:


> I went to high school with him, they used to call him FUB, He was one hell of a center in football.


So he's told me!!


----------



## jayman3

creativedesigns;765798 said:


> Post dedicated to Jayman3 & Augerblade......
> 
> OTTAWA :
> 
> Friday, a high of +9 ( 1-3mm of rain )
> Saturday, +8 sunny!
> Sunday, +6 ( 35mm of warm rain! )
> Monday, +5
> Tues +4
> 
> The 14 day trend calls for NO SNOW!!!
> 
> That'd oughtta put a smile on your face!
> 
> Jay, homedepot called they said ur lawnmower was ready for pickup! LOL :waving:


That is good Cre because I start work on Mondaypayup,I wouldn't buy a lawnmower from Homedepot Cre you should know mw better than that.
They are calling for Freezing rain tonight changing to rain after.Will make more payup brfore I take out the Poly caster


----------



## Mr Bigblock

I see the Government of Canada has figured that the boys and girls at EC have done such a god job in predicting the weather this winter that they bucked up for a few extra crystal balls so that they can now predict 7 days in advance. This should be good


----------



## JD Dave

Mr Bigblock;765870 said:


> I see the Government of Canada has figured that the boys and girls at EC have done such a god job in predicting the weather this winter that they bucked up for a few extra crystal balls so that they can now predict 7 days in advance. This should be good


Damn the ec site looks wierd now.


----------



## jayman3

Hey JD how much time is it from Scott Reinhart's to your neck of the woods,maybe stop in for a brew instead of lunch


----------



## augerandblade

Dont care if it doesnt snow, need 20 big bucket loads of wood outa the bushlot, got 8 sofar 12 ta go.


----------



## JD Dave

jayman3;765921 said:


> Hey JD how much time is it from Scott Reinhart's to your neck of the woods,maybe stop in for a brew instead of lunch


Tell me when your coming and I can meet you somewhere off the 400 since your in a hurry.


----------



## Bajak

*Thank you guys and gals*

This site and especially this thread has been very helpful for me. I just want to extend an appreciative thank you to all of you. I only had to visit the food bank twice this year. If it wasn't for all of you I may have had to visit 6 times.

I think it was a fair season for all of us this year. We still may see the surprise storm yet. I'm ready, How about you?

This thread is very well deserving of it's 5 star rating:bluebounc

Personally, I don't care if it snows again or not. This was my first winter on Plow Site and it did its job for education, entertainment, enlightenment and general "killing of time."

I wish all of you a great "off season":waving:tymusic

With all due respect and appreciation.

JAMIE


----------



## Triple L

I would like to wish everyone best to.... Hopefully we'll get a few more plows in tho....


Now about plowsite and "killing of time" man, if i spent half as long working as i do on here, I would be a millionare LOL.....


----------



## Bajak

Triple L;766254 said:


> I would like to wish everyone best to.... Hopefully we'll get a few more plows in tho....
> 
> Now about plowsite and "killing of time" man, if i spent half as long working as i do on here, I would be a millionare LOL.....


If I could go back to Kitchener and plow I would be half way there. More snow = less money / foot.


----------



## Bajak

If it wasn't for ff1221 I would have hung myself back in December.


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;766254 said:


> Now about plowsite and "killing of time" man, if i spent half as long working as i do on here, I would be a millionare LOL.....


A Millionaire just like ME!!! But, just look for a rich wife! lol


----------



## Bajak

creativedesigns;766278 said:


> A Millionaire just like ME!!! But, just look for a rich wife! lol


Supporting an ex = $24 000.00
Supporting ex's kids =$11 950.00 ea.
EX supporting Me = PRICELESS


----------



## Bajak

Just kidding. It is cheaper to keep em.wesport


----------



## heather lawn spray

Bajak;766261 said:


> If I could go back to Kitchener and plow I would be half way there. More snow = less money / foot.


Well come on back, if this town will put up with me, A Man, and Triple L, I'm sure they could find a place for you!!
( I hear there is an opening at the Prison For Women in town)


----------



## Bajak

heather lawn spray;766307 said:


> Well come on back, if this town will put up with me, A Man, and Triple L, I'm sure they could find a place for you!!
> ( I hear there is an opening at the Prison For Women in town)


If I could only find away for them to escape for a half minute at a time.......... I can wear a bag over my head...............SPRING IS IN THE AIR


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Haven't seen a flake here in the tropics since Feb 28th. Nice to have a complete worry free weeks to myself. Been out shopping and tire kicking and spending some qulality time with my wife. We actually got to go out together this week with out the kids. Sure it might of been to Wal Mart but sometimes it is the thought that counts.

Not ready for the wash season to start allready. Way too soon!!!!! Waiting for the next full moon to make some spring time predictions. Seems the 14 day is turing colder again around the 11th. Time will tell.


----------



## Bajak

Hey Daff. Seems like you guy's have had an exceptional winter for the tropic's of Windsor. How is the general mood around the city lately? GM and Chrysler? that has to suck. I have family that have worked for both. Now Hamilton is taking a kick in the A$$.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Things are getting tough. Many stores are closed up and the tool and die industry is dead. You would think it is an election year for all the signs on the front lawns. 

The region will become a retirement hub for the housing market is silly. An 400 K house a few years back will only bring 250K on the best day. If youcan make it through the tough times then in the godd times you will explode. 

The lawn cutting sector will be flooded this season. Stoppped in to my local screen printer this week to see 6 orders of shirts on the out table. All of them brand new to the industry......At least home depo will be booming with all new lawn clients!!!!


----------



## augerandblade

Some of our potential customers are gonna want us to do the "limbo". We still got some time before the lawn season begins to decide if we wanna "party" with them.


----------



## heather lawn spray

bajak;766329 said:


> if i could only find away for them to escape for a half minute at a time.......... I can wear a bag over my head...............spring is in the air:d


tr-la ! Tr-la !


----------



## heather lawn spray

DAFFMOBILEWASH;766383 said:


> Things are getting tough. Many stores are closed up and the tool and die industry is dead. You would think it is an election year for all the signs on the front lawns.
> 
> The region will become a retirement hub for the housing market is silly. An 400 K house a few years back will only bring 250K on the best day. If youcan make it through the tough times then in the godd times you will explode.
> 
> The lawn cutting sector will be flooded this season. Stoppped in to my local screen printer this week to see 6 orders of shirts on the out table. All of them brand new to the industry......At least home depo will be booming with all new lawn clients!!!!


My wife's family was there in the '80's when this happened then. I guess my life would have been different if she had moved to the States with them instead of staying behind to finish her schooling


----------



## lesedwards

*Layoffs*



heather lawn spray;766422 said:


> My wife's family was there in the '80's when this happened then. I guess my life would have been different if she had moved to the States with them instead of staying behind to finish her schooling


Just finished laying curbing for my booth for the Hamilton H & G Show yesterday. With the news of Stelco shutting down it is kind of scary to think how the curbing season will go. Seems like everyone that I talk to either works at Stelco or knows someone that does. If we can get through this summer I am sure next year will start to improve.


----------



## augerandblade

Ya we gotta just grin and bear it. Any one with a few years of business under their belt is gonna know how their business works and what they haveta do to see this one through.


----------



## ff1221

Bajak;766263 said:


> If it wasn't for ff1221 I would have hung myself back in December.


Hey man, you're just a good old boy now, and we are happy to have you here in Bruce County. We'll have to get together for a coffee or a cold one, i'm through Chesley every week doing my MTO grass run.

It seems like it's winding down here on plowsite, although I won't give up yet, I would like to wish everyone a successful and healthy season ahead, up here we don't really feel the effects of the recession, due to the nuclear plant doing retubes, so I can't really say I know what it's like, although it has slowed a little here. I hope for all of us it carries on and everyone is successful.

It's only March, could be a few more blows out there yet. Be careful out there, remember it's us against the world.

Mike


----------



## augerandblade

we will know its a full blown recession when the drive thru at Tims is sparse from 6 a.m. on


----------



## jayman3

augerandblade;766502 said:


> we will know its a full blown recession when the drive thru at Tims is sparse from 6 a.m. on


I wouldn't say that Auger,I was at your timmies last night around 930 and the line up was right out the parking lot:salute:.Was in Cobden for the wake all day yesturday and getting ready to go up for the funeral today.Man never shook so many hands in my life.


----------



## Triple L

the timmy's by my house just shut down the night shift........... whats that tell ya


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;766278 said:


> A Millionaire just like ME!!! But, just look for a rich wife! lol


LOL, I bet you like this song then... Trace Adkins - Marry for money.... totally jokes

I'm gonna marry for money
I'll be so damn rich it ain't funny
I'm gonna have me a trust fund, yacht club, hot tub piece of the pie
find me a sweet sugar mama
with a whole lot of zeros and commas
don't really care if she loves me
she can even be ugly
I'm gonna marry for money

I won't have to love her family
I won't have to like her friends
and if it works out like I planned it, I won't ever have to work again.....


----------



## Daner

GM Is In bad shape...What will happen to our warranties

http://www.canada.com/Markets+plunge+after+bankruptcy+warning/1356941/story.html


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Daner don't worry since you bought the gasser you more than likely wont need any. 

Sure be nice to see some more flakes before the full spring BOING!!!! Saw some Canadian geese heading due north this am on the strong southernly winds. Full V formations about 300 or so. No robbins yet, there still is hope for some white gold in the tropics!!!!


----------



## Daner

I have been lucky with my Dodge trucks as well with no needed warenty work...But I sure like that new GM gasser.

Geese are flying by at this end too...With that warm wind, Its melting and drying things up nice.

I think Thats It for the winter,, She came In with a bang and leaving like a lamb...I'm likeing It...see what kind of new adventures I can get myself into this summer
I'm not taking the plows of the big bad Dodge yet...It will snow for sure If I do


----------



## musclecarboy

I hope nobody on here owns GM. They have a 1 year return of -93.432%. That'll hurt the best of portfolios. Closed down another 22% today alone!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Whats Skully have to say about this weather?


----------



## augerandblade

Daner;766521 said:


> GM Is In bad shape...What will happen to our warranties
> 
> http://www.canada.com/Markets+plunge+after+bankruptcy+warning/1356941/story.html


Warranties are supposed to be secure as they are covered by a insurance policy..... so I heard on the news today


----------



## heather lawn spray

triple l;766513 said:


> the timmy's by my house just shut down the night shift........... Whats that tell ya


which one!?!!


----------



## heather lawn spray

augerandblade;766738 said:


> warranties are supposed to be secure as they are covered by a insurance policy..... So i heard on the news today


i hope so i'll have 3 that will still be under warantee !!


----------



## ff1221

My dad started as a GM mechanic back in the 50's, i've lived with GM all my life, i'm not sure what i would do without it. I'm sure the truck line will survive, otherwise it is sure to get picked up by another company. It's a sad day for all three. :crying:


----------



## Daner

*More snow?*



JohnnyRoyale;766736 said:


> Whats Skully have to say about this weather?


Skully Says that He saw a jet fly over his cabin flying south,and It had a sign on It saying
"West Cet" It also had a pic of a golf club on the side:salute:

One more little blast of snow near the end of the month, other than that ...Its time for Spring.


----------



## augerandblade

The cats at the big 3 got toofat. So the fat Cats at the top, sent a lot of the work to the alley cats way south and west of us. The market place likes all the cheap products (Ive got 2 Chevy Aveo s) Now the cats want us to keep the circus going,payup by having public money keeping them afloat. Thats fine but we need a better say in the products they produce.They are out of touch with reality.


----------



## cet

Daner;766901 said:


> Skully Says that He saw a jet fly over his cabin flying south,and It had a sign on It saying
> "West Cet" It also had a pic of a golf club on the side:salute:
> 
> One more little blast of snow near the end of the month, other than that ...Its time for Spring.


I'm looking forward to golfing season. It should be close now but winter isn't over quite yet.
The WN is saying close to 5 cm for us overnight tomorrow. We will see what they have to say in the morning.

Clocks go ahead tonight.


----------



## augerandblade

Clocks go ahead great, means I wont havta wait so long for the snow to come!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## creativedesigns

augerandblade;766931 said:


> Clocks go ahead great, means I wont havta wait so long for the snow to come!!!!!!!!!!!


Keep dreamin' lol


----------



## augerandblade

]

snowlots of itgot to get my bonussnow


----------



## Bajak

Triple L;766513 said:


> the timmy's by my house just shut down the night shift........... whats that tell ya


It tells me that the other Timmy"s a block away is even busier than usual. It is likely owned by the same guy too. I think Guelph has to have more Tim Hortons per capita than any other city in the world.lol. My sister in law works at the Tim's distribution centre just off the Hanlon there in Guelph and they are still looking to expand the warehouse again. That place is already massive.

I prefer Country Style coffee. Just for the record. Timmy's ran them right out of Guelph when I lived there.

I wonder how Linamar is going to fair with the big 3. I guess they will just have to build parts for Toyota and Honda.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I prey none of the big three have to go. Not for the product line but rater the trickle down effect. Here in the tropics one can see the devistation a shift in the productions overdseas can do. This from just a reduction of production, if a closure is inimment we will all suffer. Who is too say all we can do is keep plugging away and hope the stupid people at the news stop hyping the doom and gloom!!!! If you keep reminding evryone of the issues at hand who will spend anything on big ticket items.


----------



## Triple L

Bajak;767002 said:


> It tells me that the other Timmy"s a block away is even busier than usual. It is likely owned by the same guy too. I think Guelph has to have more Tim Hortons per capita than any other city in the world.lol. My sister in law works at the Tim's distribution centre just off the Hanlon there in Guelph and they are still looking to expand the warehouse again. That place is already massive.
> 
> I prefer Country Style coffee. Just for the record. Timmy's ran them right out of Guelph when I lived there.
> 
> I wonder how Linamar is going to fair with the big 3. I guess they will just have to build parts for Toyota and Honda.


LOL im pretty sure Kitchener Waterloo actually holds the most locations per capita.....

U know, we've proven to be the smartest community in the world..... U dont get those kinda brains working without a whole lota coffee


----------



## Daner

The Big "R" word has been out of the bag for some time now...But It Is a buyers market now...The banks dropped there rates down to .5%....Great time for first time home buyers...also If you look around there some great deals out there on other things...Yes there Is a rippling effect...we all just have to keep our heads up and keep doing what we do best.

Hey Cet, I thought you were down south hitten a few...Its going to be too warm to snow...time to put the ole salt buggies up on the rack...Spring Is here In full force


----------



## DeVries

Time to put the sleds away to. Most trails north are crappy. Ice huts are slowly disappearing off of the ice to.


----------



## cet

Daner;767056 said:


> The Big "R" word has been out of the bag for some time now...But It Is a buyers market now...The banks dropped there rates down to .5%....Great time for first time home buyers...also If you look around there some great deals out there on other things...Yes there Is a rippling effect...we all just have to keep our heads up and keep doing what we do best.
> 
> Hey Cet, I thought you were down south hitten a few...Its going to be too warm to snow...time to put the ole salt buggies up on the rack...Spring Is here In full force


Hey Daner, I'm the type that gets too nervous to leave this business in someone else's hands. We don't leave until April 25, late night and play from the 26th to May 1st and then drive home. We drive all night and play 36 that day, no one ever accused us of being smart. We are taking an 08, 2500HD CC short box Duramax with a 189 litre fuel tank. No stopping for us, LOL.

Anyone who golfs, this place is a hidden gem. It is a Robert Trent Jones SR. course. It is 7.5 hours from TO. 6 days unlimited golf and 5 nights in the lodge is under $300 US. Not that busy at all and you will have a great time. We have been going since 1999. For $100 bucks I will tell you where it is, LOL


----------



## Bajak

cet;767135 said:


> Hey Daner, I'm the type that gets too nervous to leave this business in someone else's hands. We don't leave until April 25, late night and play from the 26th to May 1st


It is going to snow April 29th!!! I don't know how many times I have to tell you guys:realmad:lol


----------



## cet

Bajak;767152 said:


> It is going to snow April 29th!!! I don't know how many times I have to tell you guys:realmad:lol


It won't snow where I am, and my contracts end on April 15th. After that, well you know.


----------



## Bajak

cet;767158 said:


> It won't snow where I am, and my contracts end on April 15th. After that, well you know.


It has snowed this year in places that never see snow. Instead of lightning strikes on the course I wish you heavy snow fall! You will know what to do..

MERRY EASTER!


----------



## cet

They do have skiing near by but my guess is we will drive farther South.


----------



## Bajak

How far South? Australia?


----------



## augerandblade

The latest I experienced a snow fall was in the 3rd week of June back in the early nineties up in Northern Ontario, at Fraserdale (old Hydro site).


----------



## DeVries

Plus 2 and pouring rain here. Just had rumbling thunder and flashes of lightning.

We're still gona get snow just wait. March break will be cold and snowy.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Yep thundering here to. Id like atleast some cold, some people are jumping the gun and I haden't really planned on getting flyers out for another 2 weeks or so, let alone the equipment!


----------



## augerandblade

Last year the Ottawa area had over 50 cms of snow, on this date.


----------



## jayman3

augerandblade;767198 said:


> Last year the Ottawa area had over 50 cms of snow, on this date.


Hell ya I remeber that one,I did make some good coin though as I busted my contract hrs on the 16th of Febuary so it was all good.


----------



## Bajak

augerandblade;767190 said:


> The latest I experienced a snow fall was in the 3rd week of June back in the early nineties up in Northern Ontario, at Fraserdale (old Hydro site).


I'm willing to bet it was actually 1986. I was just a kid at Nobel Public School just north of Parry Sound around the time Terry Fox ran. I will never forget it. It was around the time that the "hole in the ozone layer" was first discovered. Also it was when "break dancing and steroid use as well as Rock Hudson" became popular. AIDS was in in it's infancy.

I remember our school bus following a snow plow truck home. Mostly because it was my father that was operating that particular snow plow truck

My Dad is still my hero.tymusic.


----------



## augerandblade

No it was the early nineties, cuz I was hauling racing pigeons up there. The nearest phone was at the Moose Motel in Smooth Rock Falls. It was a National Race so we had to call for p ermission to release the birds in Fraserdale at Smooth Rock. Got the go ahead drove 60 K up North to Fraserdale only to find out it was snowing there. Had to drive back 60 K over a bumpy gravel road to call back and tell em, "its snowing up there" Last year we were up there again and it was "snowing Mosquitos"


----------



## Bajak

Augerandblade you have got to be to be kidding. I damn near PI$$ed myself.
I hope to meet some time. I know a guy named ANDY that has spent half a lifetime feeding these "flying rats". He has his own racing feed. I myself would just shoot the bastards. You crack me up buddy.lo I have to go and change my underware!lol Again!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Myself I love pigeons, they make me lots of $$ cleaning up thier messes. Not to mention once they call somewhere home they are there to stay. (return customer) Is there a way to trick them into leaving a nesting area?? If there is one colud make some serious coin.... people tend to really dislike these birds or at least thier droppings.


----------



## Bajak

DAFFMOBILEWASH;767301 said:


> Myself I love pigeons, .


Rats with wings. They are disgusting. I will eat anything I am willing to kill. Squirrels, Chipmunks, Deer,Cows, Sheep,Porcupine, even Beaver. I know many a man that won't pluck their own chicken wings.It all looks good on the grocery store shelf though.

Did you eat today? ... Thank A Farmer....


----------



## Bajak

Yep, I am a jackass.I come by it honestly. I will still place $20.00 on my having to plow at least 4 inches of snow before the month is out.
Any takers?... No ?... In like a Lamb?...Why do they call it "Grey Bruce?".... For get it.


----------



## Bajak

Oncepayup, Twice:redbounce


----------



## Bajak

Three times too the loser in PEI. sorry about your luck!


----------



## Bajak

EC is now officially as screwed up as TWN. None of them are as accurate as I am. Though none of them call for it. I say where I live I will see another 30cm storm with no warning!!! 

Let it rip !!!!  I know we will get one more.:bluebounc. For you Windsor boys I can't find a stupid icon to rub it in hard enough. Move west my friends


----------



## cet

This freezing rain crap could be a real mess. Not looking forward to this one.

I would take the snow first.


----------



## jayman3

Lokks like we are in for a few cm's tonight,the TWN says less than a 1cm and EC says 2-4 tonght then another 2cm tomorrow.:realmad:I just booked the the backhoe for the week.


----------



## heather lawn spray

bajak;767312 said:


> rats with wings. They are disgusting. I will eat anything i am willing to kill. Squirrels, chipmunks, deer,cows, sheep,porcupine, even beaver. rats, bats, dogs, frogs, cats, bats, and especially wabbits!! i know many a man that won't pluck their own chicken wings.it all looks good on the grocery store shelf though.
> 
> Did you eat today? ... Thank a farmer....


you know that man outstanding in his field (jd doesn't stand, he uses a tractor in his field)


----------



## itssnowtime

cet;767135 said:


> Hey Daner, I'm the type that gets too nervous to leave this business in someone else's hands. We don't leave until April 25, late night and play from the 26th to May 1st and then drive home. We drive all night and play 36 that day, no one ever accused us of being smart. We are taking an 08, 2500HD CC short box Duramax with a 189 litre fuel tank. No stopping for us, LOL.
> 
> Anyone who golfs, this place is a hidden gem. It is a Robert Trent Jones SR. course. It is 7.5 hours from TO. 6 days unlimited golf and 5 nights in the lodge is under $300 US. Not that busy at all and you will have a great time. We have been going since 1999. For $100 bucks I will tell you where it is, LOL


Robert Trent Jones course in northern Michigan is amazing just outside of Gaylord Michigan. Cut into the escapment it's like golfing in Muskoka! except the beer is much cheaper. went for a 3 day weekend a few years ago, 5 rounds in 3 days!


----------



## augerandblade

Ive had those "winged rats" for the last 40 years with the exception of 6 that I was in the Forces. I enjoy the contract hauling anywhere from 800 to 1400 of those beautys up North . gets me on the road ( wannabe trucker) and on the way back down we go camping and kayaking in beautiful Northern Ontario. I would move to Marten River or Temagami area if there was work there for us. When I was living in town a lady walking her dog said "I hope those birds dont poop on me" I replied "GOOD THING COWS DONT FLY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## augerandblade

I couldnt vacation anywhere near a place called Gaylord


----------



## cet

itssnowtime;767361 said:


> Robert Trent Jones course in northern Michigan is amazing just outside of Gaylord Michigan. Cut into the escapment it's like golfing in Muskoka! except the beer is much cheaper. went for a 3 day weekend a few years ago, 5 rounds in 3 days!


This one is in WV and it is also great. Right through the Mountains.

I should get the location of that place from you. We were thinking of trying somewhere different this year but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Triple L

10 cm tuesday xysport

I think we're gonna get a little more then 1 cm tonight... i think its gonna cool down a bit quicker then they think........


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;767415 said:


> 10 cm tuesday xysport
> 
> I think we're gonna get a little more then 1 cm tonight... i think its gonna cool down a bit quicker then they think........


You can run kid but you can't hide!!


----------



## howesyouryard

Looks like we are in for some fun.....


WINTER STORM WATCH: Belleville - Quinte - NorthumberlandIssued at 12:35 PM EDT SUNDAY 8 MARCH 2009 
POTENTIAL FOR APPRECIABLE SNOWFALL TONIGHT WITH A THREAT OF SIGNIFICANT FREEZING RAIN. THIS IS AN ALERT TO THE POTENTIAL DEVELOPMENT OF DANGEROUS WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS IN THESE REGIONS. MONITOR WEATHER CONDITIONS..LISTEN FOR UPDATED STATEMENTS.

ANOTHER TEXAS DISTURBANCE IS BEARING DOWN ON SOUTHERN ONTARIO, QUICK ON THE HEELS OF SATURDAY'S SOGGY CONDITIONS. IT IS CENTRED NEAR THE IOWA ILLINOIS BORDER WESTERN ILLINOIS AT NOON AND IS SCHEDULED TO CROSS THE LOWER GREAT LAKES TONIGHT. RAIN HAS ALREADY BEEN FALLING FOR SEVERAL HOURS IN THE WINDSOR AREA AND WILL SPREAD NORTHEASTWARD THIS AFTERNOON TO REACH THE GOLDEN HORSESHOE TO GEORGIAN BAY REGIONS BY EVENING. A RAINFALL WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FOR WINDSOR WHERE 30 TO 40 MILLIMETRES HAS ALREADY FALLEN SINCE SATURDAY AND AN ADDITIONAL 20 MILLIMETRES IS EXPECTED BEFORE THE RAIN TAPERS OFF THIS EVENING. MEANWHILE AN ARCTIC COLD FRONT SLUMPING SOUTHWARDS FROM CENTRAL ONTARIO TODAY WILL REACH GEORGIAN BAY AND EASTERN ONTARIO THIS EVENING. ANY PRECIPITATION THAT FALLS TO THE NORTH OF THIS FRONT WILL BE PRIMARILY SNOW AND ICE PELLETS. SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS IN EXCESS OF 10 CENTIMETRES ARE LIKELY IN SOME REGIONS. THERE IS ALSO A STRONG LIKELIHOOD OF A SIGNIFICANT SWATH OF FREEZING RAIN EXTENDING ROUGHLY FROM THE DUNDALK HIGHLANDS TO THE NORTHEAST OF TORONTO TO KINGSTON. APPRECIABLE ICE ACCUMULATION OF 5 OR MORE MILLIMETRES IS POSSIBLE. STRONG EAST WINDS WILL ALSO DEVELOP WHICH MAY RESULT IN SOME POWER OUTAGES AS SOME FALLING TREE LIMBS COME IN CONTACT WITH HYDRO LINES. THE PRECIPITATION WILL WIND DOWN LATE TONIGHT IN THE WEST AND MONDAY MORNING FARTHER EAST. UPGRADES TO FREEZING RAIN OR SNOWFALL WARNINGS ARE EXPECTED FOR MANY LOCALES THIS AFTERNOON AS DETAILS OF THIS WINTERY WEATHER ARE FINE TUNED.


----------



## augerandblade

2 To 4 cm forecasted here but I'll be on "snow watch" thru the day/night just in case our weather guys/gals have got it wrong and it moves further north and east than expected.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;767415 said:


> 10 cm tuesday xysport
> 
> I think we're gonna get a little more then 1 cm tonight... i think its gonna cool down a bit quicker then they think........


Guess I will be driving through 4" of snow to get the 1cm in Mississauga


----------



## Daner

augerandblade;767363 said:


> Ive had those "winged rats" for the last 40 years with the exception of 6 that I was in the Forces. I enjoy the contract hauling anywhere from 800 to 1400 of those beautys up North . gets me on the road ( wannabe trucker) and on the way back down we go camping and kayaking in beautiful Northern Ontario. I would move to Marten River or Temagami area if there was work there for us. When I was living in town a lady walking her dog said "I hope those birds dont poop on me" I replied "GOOD THING COWS DONT FLY!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm a Northern Ontario guy my self...I worked up there for months at a time
Is there any 100+ acres lots up that way that you know of with water...lake or river ?


----------



## augerandblade

Daner;767568 said:


> I'm a Northern Ontario guy my self...I worked up there for months at a time
> Is there any 100+ acres lots up that way that you know of with water...lake or river ?


I seen billboards advertising for lots for sale at Larder Lake, I think thats west of Kirkland Lake . The scenery is not the same as the Temagami >Marten River area. In Temagami there is a development called White Bear Estates. Big money on lots there, never inquired cuz I hate "window shopping". There are boat houses there on the lake that are more expensive and bigger than my house. But it is nice to kayak by there and just "dream".


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;767415 said:


> 10 cm tuesday xysport
> 
> I think we're gonna get a little more then 1 cm tonight... i think its gonna cool down a bit quicker then they think........


If you go out and "Pre-Plow" you won't need to plow while its snowing. 

I wish JD Dave would STOP doing his snow dance!


----------



## augerandblade

Sorry , thats east of Kirkland Lake


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;767589 said:


> If you go out and "Pre-Plow" you won't need to plow while its snowing.
> 
> I wish JD Dave would STOP doing his snow dance!


I pre-plow my lots all the time............................................................in my sleep


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

salting time, if only for a few hour freeze.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;767858 said:


> salting time, if only for a few hour freeze.


Tough call, going out now to see.


----------



## Bajak

So much for our 15 to 25cm snowfall warning over here. A few ice pellets now. -1C. Maybe Tuesday will bring some snow.


----------



## cet

Salted one of my contracts, 15 locations. Most likely a waste of salt since it only rained here. Hard call at the time and have to be better safe then sorry.

I am a happy boy we didn't get all that freezing rain, it would have been quite a mess.


----------



## musclecarboy

That flopped pretty bad, but at the end of the day it would have been brutal.


----------



## augerandblade

Just a dusting of snow here, few more bands coming in on the radar. Justed salted walks and lanes. Got a lil bit of ice from the freeze up. At least management knows we all still out there on the job.


----------



## ff1221

Just a centimetre or two of wet sloppy ****e. Still snowing on and off and windier than a politician at a an election debate. Looks like it could be a mix all day.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Now im ready for spring. I did just order a 3 of these bad boys for next winter, do you think they will cut it?


----------



## augerandblade

I could use them this summer at my place, got 10 acres of bush, rocks etc wanna make it into a subdivision


----------



## DeVries

Jeff goes from buying a bobcat to a wheel loader. Winter must have been good for you. LOL


----------



## Daner

augerandblade;767590 said:


> Sorry , thats east of Kirkland Lake


 Thanks for the Info I will check that area out



Triple L;767591 said:


> I pre-plow my lots all the time............................................................in my sleep
> Did you have to plow all that snow with the bg bad Reverrrrrrrr





cet;767882 said:


> Salted one of my contracts, 15 locations. Most likely a waste of salt since it only rained here. Hard call at the time and have to be better safe then sorry.
> 
> I am a happy boy we didn't get all that freezing rain, it would have been quite a mess.


Skully told you It would be to warmwesport
Time to look hard at those golf shoes
Spring Is here:


----------



## cet

They might be good for driveways, a little small for commercial use.


----------



## creativedesigns

augerandblade;767908 said:


> I could use them this summer at my place, got 10 acres of bush, rocks etc wanna make it into a subdivision


How nice is the rock? Are there any decent landscape decor rocks or is it all limestone?


----------



## creativedesigns

DeVries;767917 said:


> Jeff goes from buying a bobcat to a wheel loader. Winter must have been good for you. LOL


I guess the Snoway Revolution plow does wonders!!! lol payup payup


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Hope this weather breaks again...Friday's ride on the bike in 15 degree sunshine only temporarily soothed the itch.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;768138 said:


> Hope this weather breaks again...Friday's ride on the bike in 15 degree sunshine only temporarily soothed the itch.


You should see the doctor about that itch.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I did and he suggested I move south about 1800 kms.


----------



## augerandblade

creativedesigns;768100 said:


> How nice is the rock? Are there any decent landscape decor rocks or is it all limestone?


No landscaper material here , its all limestone, in fact walking out my back door, if I kept going straight I would run into a rock formation 12 to 14 feet high. The German Shepards like to nap on the rock and we gotta look up out the patio door to see em. There was a place in Carp ,and Eganville had a guy doing Landscape Rock Stuff under the name Relics Rocks. Maybe he was on the Beachcombers TV show.  I will look at Home Hardware or M R Feeds maybe hes still got a business card up. My brother runs a Garden Centre in Renfrew and Landscape business, Im sure he would know.:salute:


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

DeVries;767917 said:


> Jeff goes from buying a bobcat to a wheel loader. Winter must have been good for you. LOL


Ya, I wish! LOL Some huge loaders at the construction show, I swear the bucket had to be 10-12 yards easy on that loader.


----------



## Bajak

I took a look and I know I would bust the axle on the truck if I wanted a day off. If that's the loader that would be matched up with the truck, the truck dies. There is no way IMO that truck will take the abuse the loader can give it. Just me looking at the tiny axle on the truck. If you are hauling snow no problem. Don't send it to the oil sands out west though. lol Where is that from? China?


----------



## creativedesigns

Bajak;768286 said:


> I took a look and I know I would bust the axle on the truck if I wanted a day off. If that's the loader that would be matched up with the truck, the truck dies. There is no way IMO that truck will take the abuse the loader can give it. Just me looking at the tiny axle on the truck. If you are hauling snow no problem. Don't send it to the oil sands out west though. lol Where is that from? China?


Nah, Hot Wheels company makes them! LOL


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Bajak;768286 said:


> I took a look and I know I would bust the axle on the truck if I wanted a day off. If that's the loader that would be matched up with the truck, the truck dies. There is no way IMO that truck will take the abuse the loader can give it. Just me looking at the tiny axle on the truck. If you are hauling snow no problem. Don't send it to the oil sands out west though. lol Where is that from? China?


I dunno, that dump truck was pretty big. Pics were from Toronto heavy equipment show, I belive the equipment is volvo.

Cheers


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Herre are the specs if anyone is curious:

http://www.volvo.com/constructioneq...elloaders/wheelloaders/L350F/introduction.htm


----------



## Bajak

I believe you. The loader is no doubt capable. My uncle works for a Co.that builds open pit mining equip. for Canada and The country formally known as U.S.S.R. out of Burlington ON Canada. Million Dollar equipment for sure! I am just commenting on the tiny looking axel. I have worked with Volvo off road trucks before but I can't recall such a small looking, load bearing rear end in any of these. I hope they are using state of the art alloys and such. It just looks weak to me.

Honestly? What the hell do I know? I wish EUCLID was still in the game.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Bajak;768377 said:


> I believe you. The loader is no doubt capable. My uncle works for a Co.that builds open pit mining equip. for Canada and The country formally known as U.S.S.R. out of Burlington ON Canada. Million Dollar equipment for sure! I am just commenting on the tiny looking axel. I have worked with Volvo off road trucks before but I can't recall such a small looking, load bearing rear end in any of these. I hope they are using state of the art alloys and such. It just looks weak to me.
> 
> Honestly? What the hell do I know? I wish EUCLID was still in the game.


That wouldent be Sandvik would it?


----------



## augerandblade

Okay Lynden-Jeff You were the last one in the building this morning at seven thirty, no ones been here all day, you should of turned the heat down and the lights off. Must be Spring, its very quiet here. OKay I"ll turn of the lights.


----------



## DeVries

Don't turn them off yet. Snow is still a possibility.

Gona get some warm days and really cold nights. Minus 14 for tomorrow night, but no snow. What's going on?. It warms up we get moisture, it gets cold it gets clear and no moisture. Got some salt left in the bin I would love to get rid of before spring. Anyone interested?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Is anyone getting calls yet asking when you will be starting spring clean ups?

We had a property manager try to tell us that we should be out blowing... he said our competition is, but I don't believe him.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;768914 said:


> Is anyone getting calls yet asking when you will be starting spring clean ups?
> 
> We had a property manager try to tell us that we should be out blowing... he said our competition is, but I don't believe him.


HIGHLY doubt that. I'm quoting a deck but I don't think I'll pour footers for a couple weeks. Negatives at night with bits of snow still down so landscape work is 4-6 weeks away, decks/fences at least 3 if its nice and warm.


----------



## creativedesigns

Pristine PM ltd;768914 said:


> Is anyone getting calls yet asking when you will be starting spring clean ups?
> 
> We had a property manager try to tell us that we should be out blowing... he said our competition is, but I don't believe him.


WHAT??? LMAO! Ask that property manager if hes Sick in the head 

even in Ottawa the lawn areas are completely covered with 2 - 3feet of snow. Won't be until April 20 before we start doin interlock or commercial lawn maintenance! tymusic


----------



## augerandblade

Had 2 calls today for Summer Maintenance, it nice to hear back from customers. Up here since 1983 theres only been one year that we were able to start on lawns in March. The average customers always seems to forget Momma Natures timetable. Looks like a possibility of freezin rain here, gonna go out and keep an eye on the lots.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I wont even be thinking cleanup until april, unless its 20* by the end of march.


----------



## DKG

Jon, you could offer to do a quick litter p.u. of large pieces. I doubt other contractors will be starting anything major for at least 3 weeks.


----------



## Daner

*Spring*

Too early for spring clean ups...But I see the grass Is greening upwesport
And with this wind I should dry things up a bit...I bet there's some trees falling today as well , gusts to 90k


----------



## creativedesigns

Daner;769013 said:


> Too early for spring clean ups...But I see the grass Is greening upwesport
> And with this wind I should dry things up a bit...I bet there's some trees falling today as well , gusts to 90k


Lucky for me, I got my new STIHL 400 series chain saw! Vvrrroooom! :waving:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We do litter pickups all year, they are complaining about leaves and debris that came down during the winter. We are going to blow some of the roadway areas next week if it is still looking like no snow. 

We deal with about 10 property management companies and only two have called saying the residents are calling.

That is the problem with townhomes when the roadways are your responsibility. It doesn't matter how good a fall cleanup you do, so much comes down in the winter.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Some property managers have no clue, unfotunately, theres always someone out there eager to entertain them.


----------



## DeVries

A little off topic but, you guy's who fall under the pesticide ban, what are you doing as far a weed control on patios and along curbs?. Are your properties looking worse now that you can apply pesticides?

Just got word that we fall under it starting April 22nd (earth day). Talk about short notice, as most of my properties have already got their renewal quotes.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Im going to stock up on roundup and spray on the DL lol if that doesnt work im going to look in to those propane torches gelderman uses. Hell if I cant play with chemicals, ill settle for playing with fire!


----------



## heather lawn spray

DeVries;769082 said:


> A little off topic but, you guy's who fall under the pesticide ban, what are you doing as far a weed control on patios and along curbs?. Are your properties looking worse now that you can apply pesticides?
> 
> Just got word that we fall under it starting April 22nd (earth day). Talk about short notice, as most of my properties have already got their renewal quotes.


patio and curbs? really good control with a really big string trimmer

Actually we were told last fall

Triple and I are discussing this somewhere else


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I have a propane burner and I don't find it works well. We just use line trimmers. I tried the vinegar solution but it is way to expensive.

Johnny: We have to entertain sometimes, they say jump, we say how high. The joys of being small.


----------



## Daner

Any one else getting snow...Its snowing here, LOL...I thought you guys said spring Is here

Getting reports of trees and hydro lines down On lower base line


----------



## jefferson

Daner;769149 said:


> Any one else getting snow...Its snowing here, LOL...I thought you guys said spring Is here
> 
> Getting reports of trees and hydro lines down On lower base line


Snowing pretty good here,at times a white out, and really high winds.

I really hope this month is not going to end this way,i knew the last couple of days were to good to be true.

Come on SPRINGpurplebou:redbounce


----------



## schrader

Had a real heavy burst of snow for about an hour, maybe 2cm real windy and getting COLD. Come on spring.
Corey tymusic


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;769130 said:


> I have a propane burner and I don't find it works well. We just use line trimmers. I tried the vinegar solution but it is way to expensive.
> 
> Johnny: We have to entertain sometimes, they say jump, we say how high. The joys of being small.


That comment wasnt directed at you...just a generalization. Everyone jumps...not just the little guy. My point is some of these managers requests are out of line (or season), they get anxious, but at the end of the day...if they have the money, we have the time. 

BTW-How you making out on your growth plan for 2009?


----------



## doh

woke up to 18.8"s here in Ontario this morning. I had some better pics but they didn't turn out in the dark. Many accounts are running out of places to put the snow this year.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=80495


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Biddingo just got my business... if that gives you a good answer.

We are looking at bidding schools and even a hospital 45 mins away.

We have added about 5 decent sized townhouses for April 1st, and there are about 10 that we are at least in the running for, and that is all right now.

We must have bid 50 places with no response and these places were plowed terribly. We are also going to rely a bit more on residential money this year, but I don't know how well that will go.

Our business model is flawed with having to lease trucks in November because we added condo's the previous April. I think next year we will rely on subs a bit more. We had 5 this year that worked out fairly well, the only issue was with salting and how much they were applying.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;769336 said:


> Biddingo just got my business... if that gives you a good answer.
> 
> We are looking at bidding schools and even a hospital 45 mins away.


Biddingo is a great service.


----------



## cet

Another salt run. Nothing in the forecast but all of Newmarket is white. My school marks are good enough to become a meteorologist. I wonder how much they make?


----------



## augerandblade

Not all that much I assume as you allowed to be wrong/screw-up and keep going. I would say there would be more money as a meteroligist in the private sector. Huge construction firm, oil patch etc.


----------



## cet

I'll stick with snow plowing, too old to start something new.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Stil snowing up here too. Couple of inches on the ground.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Biddingo is good in some ways flawed in others. I thought there would be alot more bid history then there is. It also makes it to easy to bid on things in some ways. I know those thoughts kind of contradict, but yeah... that's how I feel.


----------



## DKG

What does"biddingo" mean?


----------



## Bajak

DKG;769752 said:


> What does"biddingo" mean?


It's a web site that government agencies and large companies etc.. use to advertise tenders and call for proposals. www.biddingo.com check it out if you like.


----------



## cet

DKG;769752 said:


> What does"biddingo" mean?


You can download a free trial for 30 days. If you want to sign up it is $250/year.


----------



## creativedesigns

cet;769427 said:


> I'll stick with snow plowing, too old to start something new.


If JD Dave reads this one, you'll never hear the end of it! lol


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;769779 said:


> If JD Dave reads this one, you'll never hear the end of it! lol


Thanks I'll speak for myself.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;769789 said:


> Thanks I'll speak for myself.


Did you forget to "eat the red ones last" in your box of Smarties?!!!!


----------



## ff1221

Ok, I'll get the lights this time, if you need me I'm over at Lawnsite having a couple.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Well this ended up being an average year, it looked good with a great Nov Dec and Jan but then came Feb and March not a flake. Well i guess its back to the real world, time to start scaping i cant beleive im scaping and its the middle of March WTF.


----------



## Triple L

WTF are you guys doing LOL? Everythings still way to wet to be doing anything... Aint nothing going on down here yet.... Business is just barley picking up for me, hows it going for you guys


----------



## creativedesigns

..........lol.........Tripple L is really doin spring clean up too!


----------



## DeVries

Ditto on the way to wet. Calls are comming in but it's gona be at least a week yet before we start some cleanups.

Still got lots a salt, would be kinda nice to get a few apps out yet before April 1st.


----------



## schrader

Going do do a clean up on the one property that is dry enough tomorrow. The others are still to wet yet. Just gabage and stick pick up for now untill the rest of the snow melts and it dries up a bit. 
Corey


----------



## ff1221

Going to go check on a job that didn't get done due to snow in November, might be dry enough to finish it, just Brick Edge, planting and mulch.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

I have a big fence job to d might as well get started, the trucking is starting to pick up, i do all landscape construction zero maintenece i don't even cut my own grass.


----------



## sonicblue2003

I started today..A bit of bobcat work.. Have a foundation to dig up tomorrow... Calls are coming in like mad... I can say that 60 + degree weather really gets people in the mood for yard work.. But non the less... Yes its still too wet! Soon I'll be digging pools and be busy as hell....


----------



## DeVries

+14 for us today and 5cm's for tonight. Don't even think I'll get a chance to salt.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

DeVries;770996 said:


> +14 for us today and 5cm's for tonight. Don't even think I'll get a chance to salt.


The low tonight is 5c how in the hell r we going to cm's. These people at TWN r on crack.


----------



## cet

DeVries;770996 said:


> +14 for us today and 5cm's for tonight. Don't even think I'll get a chance to salt.


Where do you see 5 cm. You have been in the sun too long. Remember the sunscreen and wear a hat. LOL

I was outside all day putting the siding on my shed. What a great day. Soon it will be golf season.:redbounce


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

we blew roadways today. Picked up sticks. 
People love to complain.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;771096 said:


> we blew roadways today. Picked up sticks.
> People love to complain.


It has to be better then plowing.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha. yep. I am looking forward to the grass season.


----------



## Triple L

LOL screw that $h^t... i'd much rather plow anyday over spring clean-up (has to be by far the worst job around) Heck, id rather be the sidewalk crew then do sping cleanup LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;771127 said:


> LOL screw that $h^t... i'd much rather plow anyday over spring clean-up (has to be by far the worst job around) Heck, id rather be the sidewalk crew then do sping cleanup LOL


I didn't thnik there was a better job then plowing.


----------



## B&E snowplowing

Well whats the consensus.....Is winter over.:crying: Does anyone think we will have another plowable event ??????


----------



## musclecarboy

Signed a big deck and a full landscape install today. Neighbours are thinking of decks, ready to sign for a nice cedar fance. I could have never imagined having almost $20k on paper before the snow even melts! I'm starting to get really excited!!! A new truck in 6-8 weeks is looking good, hopefully an LTZ Chev 2500HD LMM CC SB


----------



## RAZOR

B&E snowplowing;771145 said:


> Well whats the consensus.....Is winter over.:crying: Does anyone think we will have another plowable event ??????


That is it for the snow especialy for Barrie where the palm trees sway in the warm tropical breeze.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;771167 said:


> Signed a big deck and a full landscape install today. Neighbours are thinking of decks, ready to sign for a nice cedar fance. I could have never imagined having almost $20k on paper before the snow even melts! I'm starting to get really excited!!! A new truck in 6-8 weeks is looking good, hopefully an LTZ Chev 2500HD LMM CC SB


theres a real nice one sittin in kitchener right now


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

No cleanups for atleast 2 weeks for me. Just some garbage duty.


----------



## Daner

That little bit of snow that we were forecasted to get,has be down graded to sun and showers
Time to go shoping for 1 more truck...GM has some wicked deals out there...Now Is the time to buy

Daner


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;771244 said:


> That little bit of snow that we were forecasted to get,has be down graded to sun and showers
> Time to go shoping for 1 more truck...GM has some wicked deals out there...Now Is the time to buy
> 
> Daner


. . . so does Ford


----------



## Triple L

im holding off on buying a GM right now.... who knows whats gonna happen with them......


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Trying to hold off on the washing. Normally get started on April 1st will all the seasonal accounts. I'm sure the big three lots don't want to spend much until they have too. All around there is some great deals out there. Although in some markets like the used car the prices are getting pricey. Due to the lack of trade ins on the new stuff.

The tropical birds are flying out there too, you know the worm eaters. Saw two in the span of 10 min. Is winter over?? The chubby lady is almost done her first chorus the weather pattern has changed to the dry side. With that said still miss all the white stuff. Another 3-5 plowing events would of put a nice cushion in the bank accounts.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

DAFFMOBILEWASH;771256 said:


> Another 3-5 plowing events would of put a nice cushion in the bank accounts.


Add 3-5 more saltings after those events and I'll take the summer off.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;771251 said:


> im holding off on buying a GM right now.... who knows whats gonna happen with them......


Yea, my service manager is trying to break my fingers to go out and get a new Ford, he's not partial to GM's

Saw 2 male cardinal's fighting for rights to one of our maple trees this morning


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;771251 said:


> im holding off on buying a GM right now.... who knows whats gonna happen with them......


No worries, some great deals around but I don't need anything, thank god.


----------



## cet

I might have to buy something green before I buy another truck. I put a bid in 2 weeks ago for next winter and should find out in the next 4 weeks.


----------



## Triple L

or maby something blue  Only 's drive green machines LOL jokes

I've been lookin at a 5101E.... Whats Dave's comments on those?


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;771330 said:


> No worries, some great deals around but I don't need anything, thank god.


Incredible deals. 08 Dodge 2500 6.7L SLT was marked down from 56k to 42k in the ad, no telling what you could get them to when you actually sit down.

I''d pull the trigger on this for $45k, maybe less, if it was this time in April. http://trader.ca/powerpage/details.aspx?vlotid=261345&adid=7555713


----------



## heather lawn spray

musclecarboy;771375 said:


> Incredible deals. 08 Dodge 2500 6.7L SLT was marked down from 56k to 42k in the ad, no telling what you could get them to when you actually sit down.
> 
> I''d pull the trigger on this for $45k, maybe less, if it was this time in April. http://trader.ca/powerpage/details.aspx?vlotid=261345&adid=7555713


yeah but don't real trucks have _diesel_ engines!!?!


----------



## musclecarboy

heather lawn spray;771387 said:


> yeah but don't real trucks have _diesel_ engines!!?!


Haha yeah they sure do, the ad details are wrong, check the door badge and the tailpipe.


----------



## cet

The link is a diesel and I thought the 6.7 was a diesel also.
That GMC is pretty sweet.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;771330 said:


> No worries, some great deals around but I don't need anything, thank god.


What's need have to do with anything. My Wife doesn't need anything but goes shopping 5 days a week, and not for food.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;771346 said:


> I might have to buy something green before I buy another truck. I put a bid in 2 weeks ago for next winter and should find out in the next 4 weeks.


You say it like it's a bad thing. LOL If only John Deere made pickups.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;771395 said:


> The link is a diesel and I thought the 6.7 was a diesel also.
> That GMC is pretty sweet.


That GMC is really sweet. I'm still weighing all the pros/cons between the 04 and a new truck. Plow cost and all the extra taxes/dest fee add up quick. I might still hold off on a brand new truck.

The 6.7 is the DPF-friendly engine Cummins puts in the Dodges


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;771401 said:


> That GMC is really sweet. I'm still weighing all the pros/cons between the 04 and a new truck. Plow cost and all the extra taxes/dest fee add up quick. I might still hold off on a brand new truck.
> 
> The 6.7 is the DPF-friendly engine Cummins puts in the Dodges


That's a tuff choice, nothing like a new truck.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;771400 said:


> You say it like it's a bad thing. LOL If only John Deere made pickups.


Maybe they call them Gators. LOL


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;771375 said:


> Incredible deals. 08 Dodge 2500 6.7L SLT was marked down from 56k to 42k in the ad, no telling what you could get them to when you actually sit down.
> 
> I''d pull the trigger on this for $45k, maybe less, if it was this time in April. http://trader.ca/powerpage/details.aspx?vlotid=261345&adid=7555713


My truck the same is that is 2 years old now, I got one of the first ones. With 0 down .9%/3 years my payments are $1913.63 and I got supplier pricing. I feel violated that I paid that much. I did much better on my reg cab I bought out of CT but the $ was good then. My dealer called me about a loaded EC Dmax he had with 9k on it, it had sunroof and Nav also and he said the rock bottom price was 44K so I think you saying 45k for that truck at McMaster is more then doable.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;771406 said:


> My truck the same is that is 2 years old now, I got one of the first ones. With 0 down .9%/3 years my payments are $1913.63 and I got supplier pricing. I feel violated that I paid that much. I did much better on my reg cab I bought out of CT but the $ was good then. My dealer called me about a loaded EC Dmax he had with 9k on it, it had sunroof and Nav also and he said the rock bottom price was 44K so I think you saying 45k for that truck at McMaster is more then doable.


Vaseline and a kiss goes a long way.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;771096 said:


> we blew roadways today. Picked up sticks.
> People love to complain.


Come out to Milton Jon lots of work out there for you.. Bring a pooper scooper your gona need it heck u might need my skid steer even.

Dave.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;771401 said:


> That GMC is really sweet. I'm still weighing all the pros/cons between the 04 and a new truck. Plow cost and all the extra taxes/dest fee add up quick. I might still hold off on a brand new truck.
> 
> The 6.7 is the DPF-friendly engine Cummins puts in the Dodges


LOL and you plan on going to college..............................................


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha.

I am going to be out there next week. They haven't complained yet.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Triple L;771410 said:


> LOL and you plan on going to college..............................................


College of hardscaping


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;771411 said:


> haha.
> 
> I am going to be out there next week. They haven't complained yet.


They will soon I'm sure.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;771412 said:


> College of hardscaping


hahahahahahaha, I wrote the book


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;771410 said:


> LOL and you plan on going to college..............................................


Haha no worries man, I'll figure it all out. I need the college because I plan on growing to a substantial size over the next 10 years, possibly moving into more civil construction work.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;771406 said:


> My truck the same is that is 2 years old now, I got one of the first ones. With 0 down .9%/3 years my payments are $1913.63 and I got supplier pricing. I feel violated that I paid that much. I did much better on my reg cab I bought out of CT but the $ was good then. My dealer called me about a loaded EC Dmax he had with 9k on it, it had sunroof and Nav also and he said the rock bottom price was 44K so I think you saying 45k for that truck at McMaster is more then doable.


I would push it out to 5 years and put 10k down to try and keep payments below $1000.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Pristine PM ltd;771412 said:


> College of hardscaping


college of hard . . . which??


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;771417 said:


> I would push it out to 5 years and put 10k down to try and keep payments below $1000.


They only had .9 for 3 years and at those rates I will finance the entire sale price. I agree 5 years is easier to swallow.


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;771415 said:


> hahahahahahaha, I wrote the book


Question 3 of Chapter 7 " What is the passing proctor rating percentage of a compacted aggregate base" ?


----------



## musclecarboy

creativedesigns;771460 said:


> Question 3 of Chapter 7 " What is the passing proctor rating percentage of a compacted aggregate base" ?


Not sure exactly, but I'll go with 97 (not sure where I heard that)

EDIT, I was off by 1.


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;771460 said:


> Question 3 of Chapter 7 " What is the passing proctor rating percentage of a compacted aggregate base" ?


LOL what book are you reading? The chapter 7 in the book i wrote is "How much money you could have been making, unstead of being on plowsite or l-t- plow" hahahahaha

I should send you a copy of my book LOL, i need the royalties


----------



## sonicblue2003

So what do you guys think? Do you think winter is over? The long term down here is not very promising for anything else.. Time to wash'em up and oil everything....


----------



## Daner

*It's Snowing Out*

I can't beleave It...Look out side and Its snowing:bluebounc

Who said winter Is overpayup


----------



## Triple L

WOW, havent seen those for a while............

I like


----------



## jefferson

JD Dave;771140 said:


> I didn't thnik there was a better job then plowing.


Your absolutely right Dave.
No better job than snowplowing.
Warm cab, tunes, and money what more is there?:redbounce


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

jefferson;771594 said:


> Your absolutely right Dave.
> No better job than snowplowing.
> Warm cab, tunes, and money what more is there?:redbounce


Money? What's that?


----------



## Triple L

Prestine - there's no money in it if you own a ford......... LOL







still laughing (jd dave tm.)


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;771603 said:


> Prestine - there's no money in it if you own a ford......... LOL
> 
> still laughing (jd dave tm.)


LMAO solid reply!


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;771606 said:


> LMAO solid reply!


Yes very solid. LOL


----------



## creativedesigns

musclecarboy;771463 said:


> Not sure exactly, but I'll go with 97 (not sure where I heard that)
> 
> EDIT, I was off by 1.


Ur purtty good! lol 

lets see now...hmmm...ok, Question 8 Chapter 2 " What is Stonedust"? 

Tripple L, no cheating! lol


----------



## musclecarboy

creativedesigns;771642 said:


> Ur purtty good! lol
> 
> lets see now...hmmm...ok, Question 8 Chapter 2 " What is Stonedust"?
> 
> Tripple L, no cheating! lol


Honestly, what the hell is stone dust? I hear the americans talking about it all the time. Is it another name for screenings?


----------



## musclecarboy

cre, now that I think of it, do you know what to put for a base of a permeable patio? I have a guy asking about doing some "green" building stuff and wanted to do that for the back patio. I was thinking of geotex, 3/4" clear, more geotex, 3/8 pea gravel to level, lay pavers. Am I way off?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Envirobond makes a product called enviropave you could use for a "permable" patio, and it is a very green product:
http://www.envirobond.com/products/enviropave.htm


----------



## Triple L

I wouldnt lay pavers on peastone...... good luck getting those anywhere near level......
Cre - Where im from, all we use is Ston(er) dust LOL..... Muscle - it depends on where your from... the more you go toward Toronto the more people call it screenings i find... All our pits / suppliers call it stone dust down here


----------



## creativedesigns

We had our Permacon meeting/seminars today! One speaker talked for 45min about permeable pavers! lol

Its gotta be a clear stone base of course, but I'd only do the bottom layer of geo-textile...also your grade can be laid completely flat. No slope required at all. Use stone chip for the joints! So yeah....this Permacon speaker showed us pictures on a slide-show but I noticed every job was in places like Utah, Arizona, ect where thers no snow/freeze thaw cycles. So Im not sure how permeable structures would last with Canadian climates?


----------



## DeVries

Great weather thread guy's.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I kind of like the Ontarioness of this thread. I find Lawnsite has to many americans that are dealing with such different issues then us.


----------



## Triple L

Aww comeon buddy, I think we all have to agree, everyone in this thread is an absolutely great bunch of guys.... I think the topics on this thread should just go where-ever it wants to go and we can all just have a great time and learn a little something along the way.... regardless of snow, lawn, landscaping, or even farming.......... i say we keep our little community together, instead of parting ways for the summer and getting lost at lawnsite


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;771666 said:


> Aww comeon buddy, I think we all have to agree, everyone in this thread is an absolutely great bunch of guys.... I think the topics on this thread should just go where-ever it wants to go and we can all just have a great time and learn a little something along the way.... regardless of snow, lawn, landscaping, or even farming.......... i say we keep our little community together, instead of parting ways for the summer and getting lost at lawnsite


I agree LS is one big headache.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Triple L;771666 said:


> Aww comeon buddy, I think we all have to agree, everyone in this thread is an absolutely great bunch of guys.... I think the topics on this thread should just go where-ever it wants to go and we can all just have a great time and learn a little something along the way.... regardless of snow, lawn, landscaping, or even farming.......... i say we keep our little community together, instead of parting ways for the summer and getting lost at lawnsite


I must admit I was getting a little sad in thinking of summer and how this thread will go dead as soon as the grass turns green. Perhaps to say in the rules of PSite we can think of ways to use our winter equipment in the summer.tymusic Like me today grading the gravel in the shop parking lot with the old W350. Cant get over the piles of stone dust, not a piece of aggregate to be found other than the perimeter of the lot. xysport

To think only a few hours of winter left.:crying:


----------



## ff1221

Happy spring fellas, hey I like the idea of keeping the tribe together over the summer, I'm sure the moderators would allow a little aggregate discussion, after all we do have a five star rating.

When I was going to school in London, stone dust was called chips n' dust, so screenings aren't so strange.


----------



## Daner

*This Thread*

This Thread Is about more than the weathertymusic

Canadian Weather = Weather Discussion any time of the year...even summer weather
The +++++ Part = General Discussion...ie current events ,the equipment we use for our jobs...and other Interest that effect us and pertain to the type of work we do.
Snow= Snow reports and topics similar

If we are discussing topics other than the weather ,I would ask that It does not go on for too long of a period, and that we do Include some weather discussion mixed In with the non weather topic.

We dont want to get Into topics that are way off...ie Politics...Religion...Ontario Pesticide talk ... etc.

We Invite any one to join us In any of our discussions..ie Other countries...Its helpful for us to know what the weather Is around us...and to join In to our General discussions.

Keeping It friendly...and respectful...And we have been doing just that ,We are watching our choise of words and being respectful to other guests and members
So I congratulate us all on or participation and being gentleman.

Let It Snow

Daner


----------



## augerandblade

Yaah!!!!!!!!!!!!!This summer I be thinking about the weather a lot. Like "whether" I should go back to work after lunch, or whether I have a coffee or a Irish coffee , or "whether "
'I should head back from Northern Ontario on some weekends to head back in to the Rat Race. Keep the Weather Thread going all season long ' Ive had a few laughs on this site and learned stuff in the meantime. (Dont Put Your Plows Away)


----------



## creativedesigns

ff1221;771719 said:


> Happy spring fellas, hey I like the idea of keeping the tribe together over the summer, I'm sure the moderators would allow a little aggregate discussion, after all we do have a five star rating.
> 
> When I was going to school in London, stone dust was called chips n' dust, so screenings aren't so strange.


True that! BUT, as long as we don't talk about FORD trucks, MJD will be happy! I've come to conclusion 4 times in the past month that he DOES NOT like Fords! LOL :bluebounc


----------



## tls22

Thankyou canada for techo- bloc.....my customers love it and a few weeks back i went to the show with paver pete........plus ur r-blend and sand is the besttymusic


----------



## creativedesigns

tls22;771743 said:


> Thankyou canada for techo- bloc.....my customers love it and a few weeks back i went to the show with paver pete........plus ur r-blend and sand is the besttymusic


LMAO!!! Paver Pete is the man! We sat in the front row when he did his punctual speech, I made him laugh a few times! lol Ya never get bored listening to him :waving:


----------



## ff1221

Daner;771733 said:


> This Thread Is about more than the weathertymusic
> 
> Canadian Weather = Weather Discussion any time of the year...even summer weather
> The +++++ Part = General Discussion...ie current events ,the equipment we use for our jobs...and other Interest that effect us and pertain to the type of work we do.
> Snow= Snow reports and topics similar
> 
> If we are discussing topics other than the weather ,I would ask that It does not go on for too long of a period, and that we do Include some weather discussion mixed In with the non weather topic.
> 
> We dont want to get Into topics that are way off...ie Politics...Religion...Ontario Pesticide talk ... etc.
> 
> We Invite any one to join us In any of our discussions..ie Other countries...Its helpful for us to know what the weather Is around us...and to join In to our General discussions.
> 
> Keeping It friendly...and respectful...And we have been doing just that ,We are watching our choise of words and being respectful to other guests and members
> So I congratulate us all on or participation and being gentleman.
> 
> Let It Snow
> 
> Daner


Well said Daner, got my vote. It's a beautiful sunny day here, -1.6C, still a lot of ice out on the lake, every time that wind shifts out of the west, it gets awful cool.


----------



## DeVries

Hey no hard feelings gents. I guess is was kinda crusty it started to snow last night but then quit. But the way it looks we won't be getting any more snow any time soon. My salt bin is almost full and I really don't want it full all summer. A couple more light snowfalls would be nice.

Maybe we can have a GTG at augers place in the "frew" with some good ole dutch home cookin. LOL


----------



## tls22

creativedesigns;771745 said:


> LMAO!!! Paver Pete is the man! We sat in the front row when he did his punctual speech, I made him laugh a few times! lol Ya never get bored listening to him :waving:


lol.....yeah paver Pete is a great speaker and im glad he touch on the economy also. Did he run in with the racing jacket and helmet? With some chew in his mouth...lol Im piss i did not win the kit with all the tools, some guy that never touch a paver won it in my area...I did get some nice parting gifts.....wesport


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Some of the trees are starting to bud up quite nicely. Still find it funny that the grass hasen't started to green up more. We have had some nice days and the radiant sunshine has been warm enough to make the days just above 0 even nice.

Has anyone read about the slow transition this year from winter to summer. Perhaps a glimmer of hope to have some more white gold in the tropics. First day of washing today. Even though it was only my stuff it was still fun to get the 
old washer fired up.


----------



## ff1221

Need a good warm rain before the lawns really start to green up, probably be a while before we see on of those.

Don't worry DeVries, I think it's OK for us to talk shop, so long as we add weather in there, and I'm sure April will give you an opportunity to get rid of some of that salt, and I'm surprised no one has started planning a get together.

JD, heading down your way Monday to look at a truck, time to increase the fleet.


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;771845 said:


> Need a good warm rain before the lawns really start to green up, probably be a while before we see on of those.
> 
> Don't worry DeVries, I think it's OK for us to talk shop, so long as we add weather in there, and I'm sure April will give you an opportunity to get rid of some of that salt, and I'm surprised no one has started planning a get together.
> 
> JD, heading down your way Monday to look at a truck, time to increase the fleet.


Where you going exactly?


----------



## ff1221

JD Dave;771874 said:


> Where you going exactly?


Old Baseline Rd, just east of Caledon.


----------



## musclecarboy

First day of summer work for me. just some leaf clean ups. I forgot how beat I am at this time of night after a full summer's day of work. I can't wait for 5 months if this.


----------



## ff1221

musclecarboy;771884 said:


> First day of summer work for me. just some leaf clean ups. I forgot how beat I am at this time of night after a full summer's day of work. I can't wait for 5 months if this.


Gotta love how you fall asleep in the recliner half way through dinner, just so you can build up enough energy to go to bed.


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;771882 said:


> Old Baseline Rd, just east of Caledon.


I'm just south of there 1 mile north of Mayfield rd, if you want to get a coffee I'll be around.


----------



## ff1221

JD Dave;771947 said:


> I'm just south of there 1 mile north of Mayfield rd, if you want to get a coffee I'll be around.


Ya that might be alright, it'll be late morning when we get down there, not sure how long to look at the truck, PM me your info and we'll get together.


----------



## creativedesigns

Im officially lost now  Weather network calls for -20 overnite?!! I cant hook up the water & hose yet....Crap! Times a Wastin' .....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Spring BBQ? When the weather is a good plus 10?


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;772266 said:


> Spring BBQ? When the weather is a good plus 10?


Absolutely beautiful out. BBQ's will be blazin soon


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;772266 said:


> Spring BBQ? When the weather is a good plus 10?


Fired the BBQ up tonight. It was great, I wasn't standing in the snow like the winter. Maybe time for a prespring meet. Some where closer then the last one would be nice.


----------



## musclecarboy

Last bits of snow are gone off my deck. North side of the house so it was a slow melt.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Christ i havent seen snow on the ground in 5 weeks as far as ice the only ice has been in my drinks


----------



## cet

Mr Bigblock;772315 said:


> Christ i havent seen snow on the ground in 5 weeks as far as ice the only ice has been in my drinks


Now that's a perfect world. Gives you time to have lunch with friends.

Just make sure they pay and you get the parting gifts.xysport


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think somewhere in Mississauga might be a bit more central for people.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;772341 said:


> Just make sure they pay and you get the parting gifts.xysport


I need to start hanging out with your friends. LOL


----------



## cet

They work well.


----------



## Triple L

hmm.... Where is a most central place for us guys to meet? I personally like the Boston Pizza where we have met before, I dont want to be driving much more then that... that was a little over 45 min.... How far of a drive is that for you guys... or are there any other suggestions....

I think me and A-man will come up together if we have another meet, save alittle on fuel.....


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;772373 said:


> hmm.... Where is a most central place for us guys to meet? I personally like the Boston Pizza where we have met before, I dont want to be driving much more then that... that was a little over 45 min.... How far of a drive is that for you guys... or are there any other suggestions....
> 
> I think me and A-man will come up together if we have another meet, *save alittle on fuel.....*


Its not all bad man, diesel is 10 cents cheaper than gas


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;772374 said:


> Its not all bad man, diesel is 10 cents cheaper than gas


lol except my truck is totally F'D right up currently.... My exhaust looks like this guy :bluebounc

Altho i did get 23 mpg with it on friday, and currently am getting 17 mpg in the city with it..... My job this week is put the stock exhaust sytem on it and bring it in to get looked over....


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;772373 said:


> hmm.... Where is a most central place for us guys to meet? I personally like the Boston Pizza where we have met before, I dont want to be driving much more then that... that was a little over 45 min.... How far of a drive is that for you guys... or are there any other suggestions....
> 
> I think me and A-man will come up together if we have another meet, save alittle on fuel.....


Boston Pizza at 401 and Mississagua Rd. is a little more in the middle.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

401 is good for me!


----------



## A Man

Triple L;772373 said:


> hmm.... Where is a most central place for us guys to meet? I personally like the Boston Pizza where we have met before, I dont want to be driving much more then that... that was a little over 45 min.... How far of a drive is that for you guys... or are there any other suggestions....
> 
> I think me and A-man will come up together if we have another meet, save alittle on fuel.....


Count me in, I guess I can drive this time Triple, but that means you're buyin! Maybe I can convice my gf to let me borrow her GTI, that will get us there in no time!


----------



## dellwas

Got a snowfall warning for Nova Scotia, anywhere from 10 - 25 cm depending on where you live.


----------



## cet

There's a nice Boston Pizza in Newmarket.


----------



## Triple L

A Man;772415 said:


> Count me in, I guess I can drive this time Triple, but that means you're buyin! Maybe I can convice my gf to let me borrow her GTI, that will get us there in no time!


LOL that thing dosent count for buying drinks!!! what will that burn, $5 in fuel 

Well what are you guys sayin about a meet this friday.... or is that too early.... 401 and mississauga rd... Boston pizza.

Some how it seems like im gonna organize this one, since my buddy Jeff'r has pulled a magical disappearing act......


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;772495 said:


> LOL that thing dosent count for buying drinks!!! what will that burn, $5 in fuel
> 
> Well what are you guys sayin about a meet this friday.... or is that too early.... 401 and mississauga rd... Boston pizza.
> 
> Some how it seems like im gonna organize this one, since my buddy Jeff'r has pulled a magical disappearing act......


What about Thursday, I can go on Fri but we generally have movie night with the kids on Fri unless I have to work. Maybe I should just have a little shop party on Fri night at my house, then the wife wouldn't care, unless you guys would rather do it at BP. I can make hamburgers, I'll get back to you guys tonight.


----------



## Daner

Triple L;772495 said:


> my buddy Jeff'r has pulled a magical disappearing act......


That what happens when you hand out 29000000 Flyers...He, spring cleaning Night and day


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That would be a ton of fun on Friday at your place Dave, but I would feel guilty about you missing movie night. I hate BP to be honest, so a BBQ sounds alot nicer.


----------



## Triple L

Im all in for a party at Daves place... that would be way better IMO... Let us know Dave!


----------



## Grassman09

Can we play with the tractors?


----------



## A Man

Triple L;772495 said:


> LOL that thing dosent count for buying drinks!!! what will that burn, $5 in fuel
> 
> Well what are you guys sayin about a meet this friday.... or is that too early.... 401 and mississauga rd... Boston pizza.
> 
> Some how it seems like im gonna organize this one, since my buddy Jeff'r has pulled a magical disappearing act......


I think I can make it friday night, we do have the home show this weekend but i can have one of my guys cover for me. Triple, it's not the cost of fuel it's the responsibilty of having to take care of your sorry A$$ is why you're going to pay for the beer.......


----------



## heather lawn spray

Grassman09;772550 said:


> Can we play with the tractors?


JD'S GOTS TRACTORS!!


----------



## cet

What's the address and how do I get there?

Noon too early? Nothing like an early start.


----------



## Triple L

A Man;772563 said:


> I think I can make it friday night, we do have the home show this weekend but i can have one of my guys cover for me. Triple, it's not the cost of fuel it's the responsibilty of having to take care of your sorry A$$ is why you're going to pay for the beer.......


Awww ok.... you little  LOL

Atleast i'll bring some good stuff


----------



## JD Dave

cet;772588 said:


> What's the address and how do I get there?
> 
> Noon too early? Nothing like an early start.


Ok Fri it is, anyone that wants to come PM me for my address. Should we say 6pm. Anyone looking to see snow equipment will be sad because I have nothing at my house it's all on job sites. I'll supply the burgers and a couple beers each but if your on a bender bring your own.


----------



## creativedesigns

Hamburgers? lol ......if I lived in the GTA, I'd seve ya all ribeye steaks & Moosehead Beer! C'mon JD, ur tha one with money in tha bank!!! LOL   :waving:


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;772600 said:


> Hamburgers? lol ......if I lived in the GTA, I'd seve ya all ribeye steaks & Moosehead Beer! C'mon JD, ur tha one with money in tha bank!!! LOL   :waving:


HA HA, we'll see.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;772599 said:


> Ok Fri it is, anyone that wants to come PM me for my address. Should we say 6pm. Anyone looking to see snow equipment will be sad because I have nothing at my house it's all on job sites. I'll supply the burgers and a couple beers each but if your on a bender bring your own.


Do you have enough glasses or do you need my to bring you a couple

What movie are we watching?


----------



## JD Dave

cet;772610 said:


> Do you have enough glasses or do you need my to bring you a couple
> 
> What movie are we watching?


Wow you must have spring fever. LOL


----------



## cet

JD Dave;772613 said:


> Wow you must have spring fever. LOL


Waiting for the golf courses to open now.


----------



## musclecarboy

HST- Tax after tax after tax. Who will have any money left over?


----------



## Triple L

lol, plus after you get raked over on your income tax......


----------



## Mr Bigblock

These Liberal, NDP bastards r too much Tax and spend, they just dont get it. Gonna merge the two taxes now i have to do the Ontario governments work WTF. Oh and lets not forget another tax grab just got a letter from the MTO They want $100 now for your CVOR and $50 a year after that. Keep it up and their will be no businesses left in Ontario.


----------



## DeVries

Hey, for businesses the new tax is good. We get all of our PST and GST back rather than just GST. Personally it's not good if you make over $160,000.00 per year. If you make under you will get a $1,000.00 over the next 12 months. 

It will be a hard sell for joe public if this goes thru because of the times we are in. I think it would be better to do this sort of thing in good times.


----------



## Triple L

Just so everyone knows... The meet is tomarrow around 6 or so at Daves place.... PM him for his address... Hope to see everyone there.... bring your own beer


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;773456 said:


> Just so everyone knows... The meet is tomarrow around 6 or so at Daves place.... PM him for his address... Hope to see everyone there.... bring your own beer


I will supply the hamburgers, chad will supply the entertainment.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Maybe next time Dave...taking off to FLA early Saturday morning before the spring madness.

Got a call today from security at one of our places requesting we take our eqt off site...guess when Binder says its over...its over. LOL


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

lol Im still here, just in spring mode. Pretty sure I wont be able to make it tomorow but ill try.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## JD Dave

Well come if you can, John if you take your equipment home and go to FLA it will snow for sure, thanks.


----------



## creativedesigns

Have FUN at JD Daves partay everyone! LOL I obviously won't make it up cause I got to attend to other beach gurl thangs Oh, & for the record I hope Chad pulls off some fine entertainment for the late evening special  lol, Don't forget to post some pics!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, how does that work if you take it away and then need to pay to bring it back due to a fluke April storm?

We just took the bobcats away this week, but that was because we want to use one of them at our yard before the rental is over and the other two are easily transported back by the pool guy we rent them from.


----------



## ff1221

Don't think I can make it Dave, but thanks for the invite, but I finally got pics of the truck I picked up monday down by you. Have a good time tomorrow night, maybe we'll make the next one.
Mike

1990 Gmc Topkick
32500 km
12' flatdeck/dump

Just finished building the sides for it today.


----------



## ff1221

Just for fun, the tractor in summer mode.


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;773551 said:


> Just for fun, the tractor in summer mode.


I didn't realize that Massey bought thier loader from Aloe also.


----------



## ff1221

JD Dave;773564 said:


> I didn't realize that Massey bought thier loader from Aloe also.


Seems most companies are starting to concentrate on building what they build best, and leaving the attachments to the companies that build them the best. Really nice loader, just trying to get used to the size difference compared to the compact I had.


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;773611 said:


> Seems most companies are starting to concentrate on building what they build best, and leaving the attachments to the companies that build them the best. Really nice loader, just trying to get used to the size difference compared to the compact I had.


Aloe makes the best loader for any tractor under 140 hp, we've had around 9 of them, since 92. We tried the biggest Aloe made on a 165 hp tractor and it wan't heavy enough so we went back to Deere's loader because they are made much heavier for that size of tractor.


----------



## DeVries

Way to keep the economy rolling going ff1221. LOL


----------



## Bajak

ff1221, Are you sure you can handle that big wheel barrow fully loaded from the first 2 pics?


----------



## cet

JD, I had a great time. It was quite the turn out.

Thanks,


----------



## musclecarboy

That was a great gathering! Thanks again Dave, it was nice meeting a few people and seeing a few bits of heavy iron.


----------



## Bajak

Hope it was a good get together. JD seems to have earned a great deal of respect on this thread. *YOU ALL HAVE BETTER BEHAVED!* :bluebounc


----------



## Grassman09

cet;773803 said:


> JD, I had a great time. It was quite the turn out.
> 
> Thanks,


I'll Second that. Always good to see what others are up to. But I think we should have a GTG in the Summer when the tractors are back from winter yhen we can have some real fun doing pulls out back.


----------



## Bajak

Grassman09;773835 said:


> I'll Second that. Always good to see what others are up to. But I think we should have a GTG in the Summer when the tractors are back from winter yhen we can have some real fun doing pulls out back.


JD Dave, sounds like you have recruited some volunteers to plant fields!:redbounce
Too bad summer comes early in the other business KEEP OFF THE FIELD  MOTHER FU


----------



## JD Dave

Bajak;773817 said:


> Hope it was a good get together. JD seems to have earned a great deal of respect on this thread. *YOU ALL HAVE BETTER BEHAVED!* :bluebounc


LOL They were a little too well behaved, I prefer people getting drunk and making fools of themselves, TripleL was to be the drunken fool but he didn't perform as accpected. I won't even tell him Chad what my wifes sister said about him. Thanks for all that made it out, I think we actually have a pretty good group and I look forward to the next meet.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Thanks again Dave,

Had a great time, can't wait to put bacon bits in my next burger! Genius!

Then I got lost on the way to Orangeville because the guy said 10th was west of your street!

It wasn't a 14x7, it was a 12x6. Really good shape, but I think it would be pushing it with payload. $2000 was his bottom line. I don't know if that was a misleading size to get me to come and look at it or not. Glad I didn't drive all the way there independently of your party.

Big fire on 9th btw, so I had to go down to King.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;773895 said:


> Thanks again Dave,
> 
> Had a great time, can't wait to put bacon bits in my next burger! Genius!
> 
> Then I got lost on the way to Orangeville because the guy said 10th was west of your street!
> 
> It wasn't a 14x7, it was a 12x6. Really good shape, but I think it would be pushing it with payload. $2000 was his bottom line. I don't know if that was a misleading size to get me to come and look at it or not. Glad I didn't drive all the way there independently of your party.
> 
> Big fire on 9th btw, so I had to go down to King.


I'm glade you made it. I hate when people are misleading when they sell stuff.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;773895 said:


> Thanks again Dave,
> 
> Had a great time, can't wait to put bacon bits in my next burger! Genius!
> 
> Then I got lost on the way to Orangeville because the guy said 10th was west of your street!
> 
> It wasn't a 14x7, it was a 12x6. Really good shape, but I think it would be pushing it with payload. $2000 was his bottom line. I don't know if that was a misleading size to get me to come and look at it or not. Glad I didn't drive all the way there independently of your party.
> 
> Big fire on 9th btw, so I had to go down to King.


Will that be too small? I know someone selling a 12x6 in MINT shape for $3500 with a bunch of upgrades. Bought for close to 5 g's 4 years ago to transport motorcycles, but sold the bikes that year for quads and uses another trailer for the quads.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

This one was in perfect shape for 2.
I think it will be to small... but I have to weigh everything still.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;773871 said:


> LOL They were a little too well behaved, I prefer people getting drunk and making fools of themselves, TripleL was to be the drunken fool but he didn't perform as accpected. I won't even tell him Chad what my wifes sister said about him. Thanks for all that made it out, I think we actually have a pretty good group and I look forward to the next meet.


O oh  Well I'll take credit if she said something good.........
But if she said something bad, I think she was mistaking me for Tom / Musclecar.....
Thats my story and im sticking to it


----------



## creativedesigns

Chad, ur website's not working?!! or is it :bluebounc


----------



## Triple L

no apparantly not.... thanks for letting me know tho..... Lynden-Jeff pulled a fast one.......


----------



## ff1221

Bajak;773656 said:


> ff1221, Are you sure you can handle that big wheel barrow fully loaded from the first 2 pics?


I told my wife I was going to take a beating over that wheelbarrow.


----------



## Triple L

Hay websites back up.... TripleL-Landscaping.ca 
check it out, just a start, nothin fancy


----------



## JD Dave

http://www.triplel-landscaping.ca/ Nice site Chad, who did it for you. I like Jeff's truck in there. LOL


----------



## McGaw

Very nice website!
The only thing I noticed was the Contact Us link doesn't work


Glad the meet went well guys. I'm going for my license tomorrow at 3pm. Wish me luck! If I get it, then I'll try my hardest to come have a few steaks
Doesn't look too promising though. Abs light is on, and the e-brake went for a **** yesterday. Aw well... It's stil worth a trytymusic


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;774293 said:


> http://www.triplel-landscaping.ca/ Nice site Chad, who did it for you. I like Jeff's truck in there. LOL


Jeff did the site for me... He charged me an extra $100 for that pic to LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;774298 said:


> Jeff did the site for me... He charged me an extra $100 for that pic to LOL


Looks good, I'm impressed.


----------



## Nestech

Triple L, You had to use Jeff's picture, You mega is not nearly that straight! A Sledge hammer may of had something to do with that!


----------



## Triple L

HAHAHAHAHAHA good call Mark!!! I knew there was a reason why i didnt want to use any of my own pics.....


----------



## Bajak

Good salting this morning. 2cms snow in Chesely, A good 1 cm accumulated snow/ice in Port Elgin. Saw a farmer getting the corn off his field this morning. Is that going to be good for anything? Yes autumn of 08 was a wet one, then it just turned to snow. I hope this year is dryer than last. Tomorrow is April 1st and I am already behind.


----------



## cet

Your not as far behind as you think, April 1st isn't until Wednesday.

I'm not looking for any more snow this year.


----------



## musclecarboy

Snow is done. Calls are pouring in for summer work. I can't wait for the mud to clear up.


----------



## heather lawn spray

TWN is predicting 5-10 cm on Tuesday & -2 to 1, should be interesting


----------



## DeVries

All of my equipment is back at the yard and most put away. I think we are done for this year. 

Started some construction work but wow it's kinda muddy. Lots of rain comming for friday as well, maybe will have to re think the construction for next week.


----------



## cet

heather lawn spray;774918 said:


> TWN is predicting 5-10 cm on Tuesday & -2 to 1, should be interesting


They just changed the forecast for you. For us they have changed it from 2-4, to 1-3 and today to less then 1. I would like to start some clean-ups but it is really wet out there.

There's only so much paper work a person can do. I am so organized right now that I am scaring myself.


----------



## DeVries

Things must be getting tight around my area. City of Hamilton has a tender out for grass cutting and there's 43 companies bidding on it so far. Never seen that many bidding on grass cutting.

Just imagine the huge range of prices that will come in.LOL


----------



## heather lawn spray

cet;774946 said:


> They just changed the forecast for you. For us they have changed it from 2-4, to 1-3 and today to less then 1. I would like to start some clean-ups but it is really wet out there.
> 
> There's only so much paper work a person can do. I am so organized right now that I am scaring myself.


noticed this morning's report

yea, I've even got my lists made out !!


----------



## heather lawn spray

DeVries;774948 said:


> Things must be getting tight around my area. City of Hamilton has a tender out for grass cutting and there's 43 companies bidding on it so far. Never seen that many bidding on grass cutting.
> 
> Just imagine the huge range of prices that will come in.LOL


Glad I'm not bidding tenders _this_ year


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;774948 said:


> Things must be getting tight around my area. City of Hamilton has a tender out for grass cutting and there's 43 companies bidding on it so far. Never seen that many bidding on grass cutting.
> 
> Just imagine the huge range of prices that will come in.LOL


Ha ha funny I saw that last week and thought about it but after looking at how many have picked up the copies I think I'll pass. Also on some of the sites they want you to have a 2nd year horticulturial student working 3 days a week with you.

How amny of the guys bidding will have the proper insurance? I do a little work for region of peel and I need 3 mill commercial and 3 mill on my trucks. 
My commercial costs me $4500/ year and auto is not too far behind.

Dave.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Grassman09;775012 said:


> Ha ha funny I saw that last week and thought about it but after looking at how many have picked up the copies I think I'll pass. Also on some of the sites they want you to have a 2nd year horticulturial student working 3 days a week with you.
> 
> How amny of the guys bidding will have the proper insurance? I do a little work for region of peel and I need 3 mill commercial and 3 mill on my trucks.
> My commercial costs me $4500/ year and auto is not too far behind.
> 
> Dave.


Actually they won't even accept the bid unless you have proof of insurance and they say so


----------



## Grassman09

Yea but you give them your insurance info after or with the bid. Most of the time they say 5 days after.


----------



## Daner

The grass Is greening up nice, I spent the day power brooming gravel from ditches.
There seems to be a lot of sand and gravel In ditches this year from the town plows


----------



## musclecarboy

NO SNOW! I was driving back to drop off Jon (Pristine PM) to his truck after we went to quote some interlock work and one of his guys pointed under my truck. Sure enough about 8-10L of pink tranny fluid was spewed everywhere. The rear transmission case housing cracked. Dave, get that pump rub fix and transfer case brace installed ASAP on the 02 to save it from these issues!


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;775048 said:


> NO SNOW! I was driving back to drop off Jon (Pristine PM) to his truck after we went to quote some interlock work and one of his guys pointed under my truck. Sure enough about 8-10L of pink tranny fluid was spewed everywhere. The rear transmission case housing cracked. Dave, get that pump rub fix and transfer case brace installed ASAP on the 02 to save it from these issues!


I thought you already got that fixed?


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;775074 said:


> I thought you already got that fixed?


This is something different from the transfer case. This is the adapter housing from the tranny to transfer case. Its about 4" long and cracks from stress and high km's. I'm at 339,202km when I dropped it off today.


----------



## Triple L

wow... i hope you caught it in time........


Today was our first official day out... 9 hours of running the leaf blower for me :angry:
Might actually have to learn how to use sunscreen this year.... LOL.... my face is just a burning right now


----------



## musclecarboy

Yeah it didn't run dry. I shut it off before it was totally empty. Hopefully my mechanic can TIG it back together then I'm selling it and buying Chris' truck asap


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

5-10 on monday all of a sudden????


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;775123 said:


> 5-10 on monday all of a sudden????


Where do you see this? I think you were still sleeping.


----------



## schrader

Calling for 5 - 10cm here as well, just pulled the salter out of storage this morning. No warm weather in sight, what happened to spring?
Corey


----------



## JD Dave

cet;775139 said:


> Where do you see this? I think you were still sleeping.


Jon try not to upset the senior members. LOL


----------



## tls22

cet;775139 said:


> Where do you see this? I think you were still sleeping.


Sorry cet...looks like one more good punch of winter


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;775078 said:


> wow... i hope you caught it in time........
> 
> Today was our first official day out... 9 hours of running the leaf blower for me :angry:
> Might actually have to learn how to use sunscreen this year.... LOL.... my face is just a burning right now


They can burn off sun damage with nitrogen now! lol, but heres a song clip that I reccomend anyone to watch!!! It may be beneficial. :waving:


----------



## cet

You guys can't get to me today, it's Friday.


----------



## creativedesigns

cet;775197 said:


> You guys can't get to me today, it's Friday.


Of course! Fridays are the days you & JD Dave go fishin' Eh! LOL


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;775214 said:


> Of course! Fridays are the days you & JD Dave go fishin' Eh! LOL


Hope your not talkn fishing like the movie Brokeback Cre. :angry:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

This morning when I checked, it was calling for 5-10, I should have taken a "print screen"

Anyway, I was going to put all the plows into storage tomorrow, but I won't take that risk now because we may still need to salt next week.

Anyone going to the British Isle show at the ex? I love british candies.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;775248 said:


> This morning when I checked, it was calling for 5-10, I should have taken a "print screen"
> 
> Anyway, I was going to put all the plows into storage tomorrow, but I won't take that risk now because we may still need to salt next week.


I paniced when you told me, but I guess its been updated since you saw. How was the drive?


----------



## ff1221

Only calling for 1 to 3 up here, we were finishing a job from last fall yesterday, planted plants, put in some brick edge, kinda pissed though, one more day woulda finished mulch and cleanup, oh well finish it tomorrow or Monday,assuming it doesn't snow then start a retaining wall down by the beach.


----------



## musclecarboy

ff1221;775250 said:


> Only calling for 1 to 3 up here, we were finishing a job from last fall yesterday, planted plants, put in some brick edge, kinda pissed though, one more day woulda finished mulch and cleanup, oh well finish it tomorrow or Monday,assuming it doesn't snow then start a retaining wall down by the beach.


Same here, I have the work just need the time! Now with this tranny, could use the money too!:realmad:


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;775221 said:


> Hope your not talkn fishing like the movie Brokeback Cre. :angry:


lol Nah, haven't seen that movie! I was talkin more like fishin for high heels LMAO!!!


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;775189 said:


> They can burn off sun damage with nitrogen now! lol, but heres a song clip that I reccomend anyone to watch!!! It may be beneficial. :waving:


well that was interesting....

"take care of your knee's, cause you will miss them when there gone" Wish i would have heard that song like 5 years ago.....


----------



## Bajak

Snow here right now, Just a cm on the ground but it is 2C. Have to check in the morning mabey just walks and salt. Calling for 1-3cm for Monday still. Might be like they called for 1-3 back in November, they really meant 13.


----------



## schrader

Close to 5cm on the ground here in Blue Mountian, so windy you can barely stand up. Not frezzing so let it melt for now.
Corey


----------



## ff1221

musclecarboy;775253 said:


> Same here, I have the work just need the time! Now with this tranny, could use the money too!:realmad:


I hear ya loud and clear, bank account is looking poor, and apparently now that everyone figures spring is here, they don't want to pay their year end snow bills.:crying:

On the weather front, green grass this morning, and it's so windy I just saw Dorothy and Toto go cruizin by in a bungalow, also it's a balmy 21degrees here at the computer.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Not looking good for next week. At least a salting...


----------



## Triple L

xysport


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;775406 said:


> Not looking good for next week. At least a salting...


Well that sucks.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Guess I am picking you up right after I am done my route?


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Go figure i put the plows and salters in storage on Friday.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Breezy with snow, rain mixed in early, accumulating 5-10 cm. Winds from the NW at 25

Man, I hope Accuweather is out to lunch with this one for monday night


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;775438 said:


> Breezy with snow, rain mixed in early, accumulating 5-10 cm. Winds from the NW at 25
> 
> Man, I hope Accuweather is out to lunch with this one for monday night


Well if that's where you get your info from I'm not too worried


----------



## ff1221

Calling for close to 10cm up here, my contracts are done as of April 1st, but I might go out and do some commercial accts if it actually snows.


----------



## schrader

Could see 15cm here with high winds, year round contracts with no end date so I will be out. Looking forward to spring
Corey


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ah, poor Chris, Golf is just a little bit further away now. WN says even more for up your way.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;775503 said:


> Ah, poor Chris, Golf is just a little bit further away now. WN says even more for up your way.


This is going to delay more then just the golf season. What a messed up time for this one. I wonder if some of it will be rain and we get less snow. Anyway you look at it we will be pushing.

I can see JD's smile from here


----------



## Triple L

Gonna go put the plows back on today... To bad i just took the insurance off of 1 of my trucks  
Guess i'll be driving that one to the job site... Then it can work all day and night without needing insurance LOL

Let er snow xysport


----------



## Daner

That's hard to believe that there's that much snow On the way....Looks like close to a foot

Time to get the big bad Dodge ready


----------



## JD Dave

cet;775504 said:


> I can see JD's smile from here


The sad part is I will get all rain and you'll get my snow.


----------



## heather lawn spray

3 trucks bladed, one more to go


----------



## Daner

Looks like just rain In the South...The WNet could be still out on the long lunch break


----------



## heather lawn spray

I'm visualizing a lot of water held together by a litlle snow, when you stomp on it, it goes SPLASH!!


----------



## cet

I hope you guys are right. On 680 they are saying 2-5 for Toronto now. I don't think anyone knows for sure.

EC says local amounts 5cm and WN says 10-15 cm. I wonder which one I am hoping for. Sure it will change a few more times. Plows are on and trucks are fueled. Salters are tarped.


----------



## mrmagnum

I am down 1 Jeep (stored) but if anything accumulates I'm sure my #2 will look after it.


----------



## cet

Well I give up. I am under a storm watch now. Up to 20cm now. I thought it was April.:angry:


----------



## JD Dave

cet;775580 said:


> Well I give up. I am under a storm watch now. Up to 20cm now. I thought it was April.:angry:


Poor Chris. LOL

Sorry still laughing.


----------



## Bajak

cet;775580 said:


> Well I give up. I am under a storm watch now. Up to 20cm now. I thought it was April.:angry:


I'll Say it again....It always snows April 29th...LMFAO.... I don't know when it is cet, but here you go...................................


----------



## Daner

*Snow Storm For Ontario:waving:*

Hey this could turn out to be a long day tomorrow...Snowfall Warning In my area as well:waving:

I was going along the farm here...looking at how nice and green the lawn Is

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?onrm51


----------



## Bajak

No warning for Grey/Bruce yet. We don't have as much traffic issues as the rest SW Ontario so it has to get pretty nasty before they issue one here. Maybe we'll get lucky and it will stay south of us.


----------



## ff1221

No ice left on the lake, chances of lake effect are pretty slim, to hard to get the right temperature variation, hopefully it just rains. Here's to hopin


----------



## musclecarboy

Hoping for the rain, looks like snow during the day so a Mon aft/eve clean and maybe touch-ups overnight will leave us in good shape.

Look on the bright side Chris, at least you won't need to reload all those salt bins


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

come on rain!


----------



## augerandblade

no more snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!I I'm in sweeping mode now. Had to stop on Saturday due to this weather coming up. Hope the temps stay up and its just rain or wet snow melting on contact.


----------



## Triple L

snowin nicely right now....


----------



## Bajak

Same here. It just started sticking for the last hour.

Just took a walk in town here. I have 2" on the front deck and lawn but only 1/2" on the sidewalk and a little less than that on the streets.
Looks like a day time plow. Didn't have too many of those this season.


----------



## ff1221

Bajak;775723 said:


> Same here. It just started sticking for the last hour.
> 
> Just took a walk in town here. I have 2" on the front deck and lawn but only 1/2" on the sidewalk and a little less than that on the streets.
> Looks like a day time plow. Didn't have too many of those this season.


3 to 4" on the ground, a little less on the road, wet and sticky, guess I won't do a retaining wall this week.:realmad:


----------



## Bajak

Another 2" in the last hr. Time to play.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;775722 said:


> snowin nicely right now....


What snow?? That's not snow, that's what snow eats


----------



## augerandblade

You guys have got the accurate forecast for me. I dont really think the weather pro s have got a accurate fix on how this is gonna pan out


----------



## heather lawn spray

Part of the system is parked over upper Michigan, and separating from the main system. This second half may just burn itself out over Michigan and leave use with a little flurry


----------



## Daner

coming down preaty hard here now...The wind will be next...No more green grass...alll the birds are headed for the hills


----------



## RAZOR

We have over 10cm so far and it is still coming down pretty good. If this wet heavy stuff does not plug up the snowblowers then nothing will.


----------



## Triple L

Its really slowing down here... This snow better get its act together.... I think with what we got it set us back a good week for landscaping / clean-ups so it better make its self worth while and get us a plowable event out of it


----------



## augerandblade

{Plowed off the major contracts. about 5 cm here, but slowing down. Yee Haw


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Still waiting here.


----------



## augerandblade

This snow doesnt surprise me but March sure did. Its been the earliest Ive ever repaired a grub damaged lawn and hydroseeded. And only the second year since 83 that I rolled lawns in March.


----------



## jayman3

Just a sciff down here in Ottawa grass is white.Looks like it stopped here now really windy.


----------



## ff1221

Here's our place at 8am, snowed all day, still a light flurry and cooling down. I cleaned one lot because i like the client, the rest will wait for the mild spell, heavy heavy ****e!


----------



## augerandblade

Yah Jayman, thats incredible cuz its not too windy 100K from you. got 1.1 C degrees and raining lightly. 
FF1221 yup thats the heaviest snow I pushed across the parking lot this season., Tractor was workin for a livin.


----------



## Neige

Nothing but rain in Montreal. Its a good thing, were picking up all our driveway stakes.


----------



## DeVries

We got snow here. It's my fault guy's. I put all the toy's away last week. Guy's put the salter back on the trucks today. Grass is white but the asphalt is still black. Gotta get up early tomorrow and check sites, seems like ages ago since I've had to do that.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We just put a light coat down as the temps are dropping and it is quite wet. Not a lot of guys out yet, I think everyone is waiting for it to freeze.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Its slowing down here on the mountain, but we got about an inch total. Everything was white an hour ago, but ashphalt is beginning to reappear.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Due to salt or thermal?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

So Barrie got hit good...GTA-nothing, the boys took care of the light dusting this morning and last night-glad were almost empty of salt. (I'm still in vacation mode.)

Glad to hear you had a great turn out JD. 

So-is winter finally over?....I can't take the cold anymore.


----------



## augerandblade

Its over when the temps come back to March like weather!!!!!!!!!!!!! . Should be nice by the weekend.


----------



## jayman3

Hey Auger did you get much snow last night,the father in law said they where plowing the roads in Beachburg yesturday afternoon


----------



## Bajak

Triple L;775775 said:


> r.... I think with what we got it set us back a good week ...


I think it set me back a couple weeks. I have get to work soon or find a part time job

Plowed yesterday and cleaned up drifts this morning. Maybe a plow or salting tomorrow, after that I think I can bring the CATillac home!:bluebounc


----------



## creativedesigns

In the meantime, Im going to dream how warm & sunny it is in Ottawa now!


----------



## RAZOR

We got a wee bit of snow in Barrie and there might be another couple of cm tonight.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

wow, we got lucky in Toronto.

We had to shovel a bit in Markham, but just a really light salting in TO. Salters are coming off now for the second time tomorrow. This time it better be for good.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;776118 said:


> wow, we got lucky in Toronto.
> 
> We had to shovel a bit in Markham, but just a really light salting in TO. Salters are coming off now for the second time tomorrow. This time it better be for good.


Salt took care of most, Richmond Hill needed a good bit of shoveling at 2am due to drifts.

We better be done snow. I fired up the compactor and did a final grease on the epoke today so its ready for storage. Salters and plows away, drag out your mowers, blowers, compactors and chop saws, summer is here!


----------



## ff1221

musclecarboy;776130 said:


> Salt took care of most, Richmond Hill needed a good bit of shoveling at 2am due to drifts.
> 
> We better be done snow. I fired up the compactor and did a final grease on the epoke today so its ready for storage. Salters and plows away, drag out your mowers, blowers, compactors and chop saws, summer is here!


I like your enthusiasm, I just gotta wait for this 6" of WHITE ****E to dry up.


----------



## Triple L

ya i think we're lookin at a good week or so before we can continue on our clean-ups.... We have drifts over 2' deep here.... just nutz


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;776158 said:


> ya i think we're lookin at a good week or so before we can continue on our clean-ups.... We have drifts over 2' deep here.... just nutz


I bet'ya Cedar Grounds crew were out today aerating & seeding lawns!!! LMAO


----------



## Triple L

HAHAHAHAHA True that!!! I sure hope they didnt salt with all that ice.... i bet his customers would have been pissed


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I did see guys from Spring Masters out all of last week aerating. Even on friday during the heavy rain. They are crazy, and people are crazy to pay them to trash their root systems.


----------



## Bajak

Finally stopped snowing here around 5 am. I was having deja-vu lol
Looks like a beauty Easter weekend coming up. Think I'll get hell out of Bruce and visit some family.


----------



## schrader

Finaly stoped snowing here in Collingwood, ended up with 36cm some drifts were five feet high. The shoveling crews were some mad yesterday, its going to be a while before we get back into our clean ups. 
Corey


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hey guys,

You know when new communities are built they use really poor quality mulch that looks one step above chipper wood? Does anyone know where I can buy it in bulk?

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## GMC Driver

Jon, you can try an aborist service like Davey, as they will dump right off the truck. It does depend on what they chipped that day - try to get it on a day where they've got some big removals, and you can get okay stuff.

Otherwise a compost facility may have some on occasion. They one by us does have the "cheaper" looking stuff.

We've only ever used it for nature paths through wood lots. For everything else, it's shredded cedar mulch.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I have seen Alpine Sod and Landscape use this stuff for all of the Daniels townhouse communities. I need about 60 yards. I have only ever used red of black cedar mulch, and I hate working with this stuff because it is often dirty. I will check out a compost facility, I don't think the stuff from Davey would be consistant enough for that amount. This is a really cheap board. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## musclecarboy

Do they understand the cost of mulch and realise its too much? I don't get it, they knowingly want a crappy looking product since you can price it cheaper?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yep! Cheap, cheap, cheap!


----------



## Triple L

Its called Econo mulch... u can pick it up for $14.50 a yard... my suppler is R.M. Adams trucking in Kitchener but im sure someone else sells it


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;776394 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> You know when new communities are built they use really poor quality mulch that looks one step above chipper wood? Does anyone know where I can buy it in bulk?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jon


Call Grobark http://www.gro-bark.com/georgetown.php.


----------



## ff1221

We used to buy it from a trucking company near Goderich called Pannabaker, not real handy for you, but he bought it out of a saw mill nearby, perhaps that would be a place to look, if there are any mills near you or within driving distance.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

John, try Miller Compost.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Complete Tree Service in Carlisle has a crapload of it aswell.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Thanks so much guys, I have some calling to do on Monday.


----------



## cet

Well is the fat lady singing? The weather looks pretty good to me.

Went to Hamilton yesterday and they driving ranges were open.

Went to Aldershot Landscaping to get my buddies work truck for the summer. Those guys are huge.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;776634 said:


> Well is the fat lady singing? The weather looks pretty good to me.
> 
> Went to Hamilton yesterday and they driving ranges were open.
> 
> Went to Aldershot Landscaping to get my buddies work truck for the summer. Those guys are huge.


Are they white trucks with light blue signage?


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;776634 said:


> Went to Aldershot Landscaping to get my buddies work truck for the summer. Those guys are huge.


I just looked them up, WOW looks like a pretty sweet operation.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;776642 said:


> Are they white trucks with light blue signage?


That is them. I had never seen them before.


----------



## ff1221

cet;776634 said:


> Well is the fat lady singing? The weather looks pretty good to me.
> 
> Went to Hamilton yesterday and they driving ranges were open.
> 
> Went to Aldershot Landscaping to get my buddies work truck for the summer. Those guys are huge.


It's not warming up much, the 14 day shows it's lookin to be well below the average, I hope it cranks up soon, usually by now we've had 1 or 2 freak 20 degree days.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

http://www.aldershotlandscape.com/

They have been at Don Mills and Lawerence for the past year working on the landscaping of the new mall there. Don Mills Centre. I didn't know their name but saw there trucks there all the time (remember the ALC symbol). Are they the "unionized" landscaper? I heard there was one somewhere in southwestern Ontario.


----------



## cet

They are all Union.


----------



## grandview

Chris you have another month of plowing .Don't rush Mother Nature!


----------



## cet

I have 5 days. Not that I'm counting. I was looking for a countdown clock but couldn't find one. LOL


----------



## Daner

All my winter stuff Is oiled and put away...Construction work starts today...Plus alot farm work....a bit windy out there this morning, but It should be nice this afternoon


----------



## cet

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/city/pages/on-25_metric_e.html

Did someone photoshop this just to tease me.

I think I'm taking my plow to the shop today.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;776804 said:


> http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/city/pages/on-25_metric_e.html
> 
> Did someone photoshop this just to tease me.
> 
> I think I'm taking my plow to the shop today.


Oh God, thats gold! What a weekend this is turning out to be!


----------



## musclecarboy

Anybody seeing the 2-4 TWN is saying for the 18th? The sun can take care of it!


----------



## cet

I was hoping for the golf course to open that day. We will have to wait and see.


----------



## grandview

cet;776876 said:


> I was hoping for the golf course to open that day. We will have to wait and see.


Just use a orange ball so you can find it in the snow!


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;776877 said:


> Just use a orange ball so you can find it in the snow!


I've seen Chris play, he needs GPS on his ball also.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;776880 said:


> I've seen Chris play, he needs GPS on his ball also.


If you don't see the whole course what's the use of playing.

Golf is a nice walk ruined.

The boys last year had one to many pops in WV and flipped the golf cart. Not really that funny at the time but now it puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Triple L

HAHAHA! I hear you... I've been passager of one that went full speed into a tree... They're equipped with a little more then a 5mph crash impact bumper


----------



## creativedesigns

cet;776889 said:


> If you don't see the whole course what's the use of playing.
> 
> Golf is a nice walk ruined.
> 
> The boys last year had one to many pops in WV and flipped the golf cart. Not really that funny at the time but now it puts a smile on my face.


I don't need any pops to flip a golf cart! LOL


----------



## JD Dave

cet;776889 said:


> If you don't see the whole course what's the use of playing.
> 
> Golf is a nice walk ruined.
> 
> The boys last year had one to many pops in WV and flipped the golf cart. Not really that funny at the time but now it puts a smile on my face.


LOL, Did they see you do it or just wonder why the alignment was off a little.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;776969 said:


> LOL, Did they see you do it or just wonder why the alignment was off a little.


They broke the windshield and it was running like a POS. The guy from the pro shop said the Yamaha's flip easy because they have a narrow wheel base. Nothing to do with the dozen pops they sold them before the round.


----------



## grandview

Chris just in case.


----------



## cet

I hope I don't need that any more this Spring. Could use it in WV but I don't think so. It is usually pretty nice down there.


----------



## ff1221

Wow! Got quiet around here,weathers nice, nobody's even hangin around talkin shop, it's kinda lonely.:waving:


----------



## Daner

ff1221;777469 said:


> Wow! Got quiet around here,weathers nice, nobody's even hangin around talkin shop, it's kinda lonely.:waving:


LOL ..hey did you seee the weather for next week...They say Its going to snowxysport


----------



## creativedesigns

Daner;777533 said:


> LOL ..hey did you seee the weather for next week...They say Its going to snowxysport


Only YOU would be excited b'out somethin like that! lol


----------



## Triple L

I was gonna take the salter off tmr... But it looks like it might be gittin a little bit chilly again.... maby i'll keep it on and salt for all you guys LOL


----------



## ff1221

I'm callin it. it's all over, drove by three fat ladies the other day when I went to take the plows off and they were all singing.


----------



## Daner

Looks the the snow Is a done deal...But hey...Perfect conditions for lawns and crops...good time to hammer In some corn...hows the transision going from white to green guys!????????

I have sold alot of my snow gear and some green stuff...but still given her


----------



## Bajak

I installed some drain tile in a farm field yesterday. The fields are surprisingly dry here, except where I have to tile. The backhoe is happily covered in mud, Great to get back at it. The fields are nice to work. Early planting compared to last year.


----------



## jayman3

Bajak;778686 said:


> I installed some drain tile in a farm field yesterday. The fields are surprisingly dry here, except where I have to tile. The backhoe is happily covered in mud, Great to get back at it. The fields are nice to work. Early planting compared to last year.


Guess you aren't doing the Band thing this summer.


----------



## Bajak

jayman3;778691 said:


> Guess you aren't doing the Band thing this summer.


Just playing in my local Rock band in Port Elgin. The country gig was going to be to much travel and not enough cake. Tim Archer is going to be @ the Hard Rock **** Toronto to perform his new album April 30th. Check it out if you like old style country music.


----------



## ff1221

Looks like everyone is making out better than the weather, hard to get stuff done with all this rain, but we're givin er' when we can. Doing the home show here in town, maybe the poor weather today will send some folks with deep pockets my way, yesterday was pretty lousy.

Bajak, glad to hear that Cat likes mud as much as snow.


----------



## Daner

*Wind Storm*

That was like a mini Twister that came through here yesterday...stuff was blown all over the place here...And some trees down


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;778764 said:


> That was like a mini Twister that came through here yesterday...stuff was blown all over the place here...And some trees down


It was wild here also.


----------



## musclecarboy

Whole neighbourhoods without power all day yesterday. It was pretty creepy last night to be driving and it was all nice, then you cross an intersection and its all darkness


----------



## Triple L

Yup there were some tree's layin across the road here yesterday.... Had to get a little mud on the tires


----------



## Bajak

I moved a free standing car port last fall for a friend of mine and told him he better brace the posts holding the roof up. It was the second time he had it moved. All winter I would look at all the snow on top of it and wonder when the inevitable was going to happen. Well.....Yesterdays storm laid it right out on top of his riding mower and new utility trailer.


----------



## musclecarboy

Some local damage, wow these roofs look like they're built at absolute bare minimum.


----------



## ff1221

Developers can't make money if they spend it on extras.payup


----------



## musclecarboy

Please tell me I'm not crazy to want a new truck. I replaced the transmission adapter housing about 3 weeks ago ($2190), starter ($340), brakes ($450), and now the shift linkage is jammed and I broke something so the shifter just moves freely and the truck is stuck in D. Luckily it was in the parking lot of the tranny shop. This will top 8 grand spent on this truck, plus 4 tires and all regular maint work, since April 4/08.


----------



## Bajak

Yep, your crazy! I'm gonna trade down for a '79.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

The trees are full of green here in the tropics. Have cut the grass three times and the trucks are in full summer mode now. Only if everone would get off the recession kick and get back to work. So sick of the media reminding everone of the economy. 

Hope all is good in the north and happy spring!!


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;779188 said:


> Please tell me I'm not crazy to want a new truck. I replaced the transmission adapter housing about 3 weeks ago ($2190), starter ($340), brakes ($450), and now the shift linkage is jammed and I broke something so the shifter just moves freely and the truck is stuck in D. Luckily it was in the parking lot of the tranny shop. This will top 8 grand spent on this truck, plus 4 tires and all regular maint work, since April 4/08.


I think you'd be stupid to get rid of it now.... It's almost bran new... I'd keep it... U shoulda sold it 6 months ago LOL
Can u refresh our memory where the other 5 grand is?

But man, thats alotta coin u dropped into that truck... I feel for ya... Im glade I still got warranty...(for 1 more month) LOL


----------



## DeVries

There's no time like the present.

We just bought a new truck to replace an old one. I bought the exact same truck just over four years ago for $11,000.00 more than I paid for the new one.payup

The only problem is that Ford isn't making any new trucks until September so you might get a truck with a few options that you usually wouldn't order. I don't mind the upgraded interior at all


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;779249 said:


> I think you'd be stupid to get rid of it now.... It's almost bran new... I'd keep it... U shoulda sold it 6 months ago LOL
> Can u refresh our memory where the other 5 grand is?
> 
> But man, thats alotta coin u dropped into that truck... I feel for ya... Im glade I still got warranty...(for 1 more month) LOL


adapter housing=$2200+$100 tow
Transfer case= $2800
misc front end= $1000
shift linkage= $520
NSBU switch= $300

I guarantee there's stuff I'm forgetting, but its all there somewhere. My biggest concern is the injectors. I'm at 340k so its done with the LB7 injector warranty, and thats a 5 grand repair if they go.


----------



## Bajak

My 79' trade down looks better and better everyday now ! Antique plates and insurance. Way cheaper parts.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;779390 said:


> adapter housing=$2200+$100 tow
> Transfer case= $2800
> misc front end= $1000
> shift linkage= $520
> NSBU switch= $300
> 
> I guarantee there's stuff I'm forgetting, but its all there somewhere. My biggest concern is the injectors. I'm at 340k so its done with the LB7 injector warranty, and thats a 5 grand repair if they go.


Hard to say but I think you better keep it now. Ask B & B.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Get rid of it, cut your terrible terrible loses. It isn't going to be reliable this summer. Pulling weight....


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;779424 said:


> Get rid of it, cut your terrible terrible loses. It isn't going to be reliable this summer. Pulling weight....


How'd all the bidding go Jon?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

not great, we were hoping to add another crew for downtown condo's. Gardens on rooftops, courtyards, that kind of thing. We still haven't heard if we have many of them. These boards are waiting until the last possible minute it seems.

Didn't get the Coburg Hospital, went to some cheap company called Synder farms... something along those lines. 

Busy time of the year for you planting?


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;779431 said:


> not great, we were hoping to add another crew for downtown condo's. Gardens on rooftops, courtyards, that kind of thing. We still haven't heard if we have many of them. These boards are waiting until the last possible minute it seems.
> 
> Didn't get the Coburg Hospital, went to some cheap company called Synder farms... something along those lines.
> 
> Busy time of the year for you planting?


LOL Cobourg is a bit of a drive but it's worth it. Not doing a whole lot right now with all this rain, we need a week of dry weather to really get going. Hopefully the bids your waiting on come in in your favour, it seems everyone waits untill the last min for everything now.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I feel your pain Jon. There's nothing too exciting out there for grabs this year, and when it does come out, seems like it gets *****d by someone out of nowhere.


----------



## Triple L

Ya they're waiting till the last minute this year fursure! I lost a $255 a week maintenance job by $12...... 
If i woulda quoted it out with cheap !hit fertilizer then i would have got it but i run a custom blend, that costs a little bit more... Guess i'll only use that on my good properties next year....


----------



## musclecarboy

Look at the cars left on the street at my client's house.... I wonder if he's a landscaper toopayup LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Bentley? Don't forget D instead of R


----------



## Bajak

I'm noticing more requests for contract work compared to hourly. Customers are growing more concerned with budgeting themselves and the wolves are appearing out of nowhere. Even long term happy customers are beginning to question my rates. I don't think for a minute that I have ever taken advantage of my customers, nor taken them for granted. I have been forced to shop around for lower priced subs to remain competitive and sincerely hope that they do not affect my job standards in a negative way. I like to work with people of same or higher standards than mine. If the customer needs to save a dollar, then I guess it is my job to help them find a way.
Usually when my phone rang it was "How soon can you get here and get this done?" now it is "I'm in no rush, but how much will this cost?"
I'm going to keep all options open and a sharp pencil with me at all times for the next little while. I know I have never had the need to quote so many jobs in my life as I have in the last two months.
Anyway, "If your wife doesn't find you handsome, she should at least find you handy."tymusic


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I went to a site meeting earlier this week. 37 contractors picked up the tender documents and 35 actually showed up. Never experienced something like that before.


----------



## musclecarboy

If anyone with a d-max gets $h!t in their fuel tank, I have some good news! Dropping the tank takes a good few hours and you might break a bolt, which forces you to cut a tank strap which costs $85 and takes 5 days to order. FACK this truck is brutal.

p.s. Throw a handful of sand into your tank and thats what mine looked like when I drained it!


----------



## Triple L

did someone spike your tank or what?

I run locking gas caps and now Sunoco gold diesel after these injector problems i had...


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;780200 said:


> did someone spike your tank or what?
> 
> I run locking gas caps and now Sunoco gold diesel after these injector problems i had...


Who knows man. I checked the price of injectors for kicks, $392.50 per!


----------



## Triple L

hmm... your lb7 must be really cheap ones.... When myn got done they said $940 per injector


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;780220 said:


> hmm... your lb7 must be really cheap ones.... When myn got done they said $940 per injector


They lied to you Chad.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;780223 said:


> They lied to you Chad.


Yeah man thats steep. Most guys in the states say its about 4-5 grand installed for all 8. If mine were to ever go and I didn't get warranty I'd buy them from a GM dealer in Buffalo, they're mid-$200's each, then put them in myself.

btw, truck runs 100% with the new fuel and filter.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;780223 said:


> They lied to you Chad.


Im soo pissed off at my dealer.... Expecially now for lieing about the price... These ya hoo's were trying to tell me that I gotta get a new air filter right away when they we're doing the injectors, There like its right packed full of crap, yet i put a brand new one in in the october... How dirty could an air filter possibly get over the winter 

Thanks for the info tho guys

Good to hear your trucks running good tho Tom


----------



## cet

I changed mine in the Fall and in the Spring. I just changed it last month and it was pretty dirty. There are some things I do all the time. Oil change, air filter and fuel filter are pretty cheap maintenance. I also grease the truck at the beginning of every month. PITA but well worth it.


----------



## ff1221

Holy crap, I thought everyone was gone for good, glad to see you all back.

Boy all these great stories I'm hearing about your D-Max's, suddenly makes me appreciate my old gassers, although I may have an injector out of my 98 vortech, but I know it won't be a $5000 touch. Hope that's the last of the expenses for you Tom, and the season's a productive one for everyone.payup


----------



## musclecarboy

ff1221;780280 said:


> Hope that's the last of the expenses for you Tom, and the season's a productive one for everyone.payup


Me too!! My sched is full to the brim for at least 8-10 weeks with solid, good paying work (min 20% profit) so its just a matter of getting the work done. I also have 2-3 decent size jobs in the works to push me through into Aug, so it should be busy.


----------



## DeVries

Frost warning tonight and Monday night. Don't think annual planting will happen next weekend.


----------



## Triple L

ya i seen that... We were gonna plant a wack of annuals this week.... Think we'll wait till next week now... even then that might be a bit early.....

Its good to hear things are going good for most guys....

I've been surprised how slow the forums have been, there not even anything happening on LS.....


----------



## augerandblade

Just popped in ta see whats happening here on plowsite. Took a shxt kicking in the contract this year as the County decided to take care of lawn maintenance with 10.30 an hour workers. Had to lay off my mechanic/equipment operator and my trimmer guy. So Im working like I did in the good old days, whenever that was. Take care......Jacob


----------



## DeVries

Things are as busy if not busier this year. Job dollars are a little smaller but other than that I can't complain. Summer is almost booked.


----------



## Bajak

Only my second year in this market here. Rates are lower but I managed to survive last summer doing landscape and concrete porch building/repairs. This year looks like I'll be in the "fill in that swimming pool" gig. I've just quoted 2 in the last week. Just finished quoting a 4000 sq ft parking lot expansion with 120 meters of hand curb too. That'll be good if I get it. So far just little jobs almost every day leaving me with enough time to sharpen my pencil.
Half load season is off, let the games begin 

Now if I can only get paid for February, March and April


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;780321 said:


> Things are as busy if not busier this year. Job dollars are a little smaller but other than that I can't complain. Summer is almost booked.


Same here, however we're still seeing the large projects out there.

Little hi-jack, but for anyone interested in coming out as a spectator (or participant), you can see the action on May 23. Flyer provides more info:


----------



## Daner

The Tractor pulls are a fun day...Trees and the lawns are getting nice and green with all this rain


----------



## JD Dave

I pray to god we're planting next weekend but if we're not I'll really try to make it out to Wainfleet on the 23. The only thing that upsets me is I won't have all the stuff done to my truck that I have ordered.but I'll come and be a spectator.


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;780707 said:


> I pray to god we're planting next weekend but if we're not I'll really try to make it out to Wainfleet on the 23. The only thing that upsets me is I won't have all the stuff done to my truck that I have ordered.but I'll come and be a spectator.


Either way, everyone come on out if you can. We're working hard to make these annual events - one spring and one fall pull. So the more spectators and participants - the better!!

If you're in the field Dave - I'd understand. Supposed to be real nice next week.


----------



## DeVries

Dave, can we make this a Lakeside vs DeVries competition? LOL


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Things r extremly busy this year its May and i am all ready losin my mind I cant wait for the snow to come o finish me off. This landscaping and pool work is cutting into my drinking time.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;780901 said:


> Dave, can we make this a Lakeside vs DeVries competition? LOL


Why not?!? Sounds like it could be fun!!


----------



## ff1221

Things are rollin along good here, summer is getting pretty well booked up, hope everybody is busy.


----------



## GMC Driver

Hope some of you are able to make it tomorrow. The weather should be great, and the track is in good shape. 

We should be down there late afternoon, the action will be starting at 5 pm. Trucks should be going around 6. There's a test and tune for the afternoon hours, starting around noon.


----------



## GMC Driver

Thanks to those who showed up - we had a good time.

Here's a video of my pull, I'll work on putting something together which will show more of the action.


----------



## DeVries

Dave, you got way to much time on your hands man


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That was great, did you win? From the vid is looks like you may have run out of track!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;781574 said:


> That was great, did you win? From the vid is looks like you may have run out of track!


Yes he won, he also had more teeth than most of the other folks there. LOL


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;781614 said:


> Yes he won, he also had more teeth than most of the other folks there. LOL


ROFLMAO!! 

Here's a video of some of the other action - including JD Dave's pull:






Still laughing...


----------



## sven_502

JD Dave;781614 said:


> Yes he won, he also had more teeth than most of the other folks there. LOL


You were gonna try and get er done with the front wheels werent you dave lol.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Oh crap... you beautiful FORD  Dave.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The dump truck part was kind of boring.

How much is skill, how much is truck?

Does the Riding Dirty Tractor serve any other purpose with different tires?


----------



## DeVries

Bunch of hill billies


----------



## sven_502

Pristine PM ltd;781700 said:


> The dump truck part was kind of boring.
> 
> How much is skill, how much is truck?
> 
> Does the Riding Dirty Tractor serve any other purpose with different tires?


Yes it does he puts a 20 foot pusher on it in the winter. Gets good fuel economy too.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;781699 said:


> Oh crap... you beautiful FORD  Dave.


I raced a Dodge on the way to the pull, broke a driveshaft at the pull and then limped my tranny getting on the QEW on the way home, What more fun could you have with your mom, dad and 2 kids in your truck all in one night. LOL The new shaft is $300 in steel so it could have been much worse.

Oh and Dave I hope your wife didn't mind one of your internet friends knowing where you live, I will be back in the fall to break something else.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;781724 said:


> Bunch of hill billies


Been called worse....

Pretty sure if given the opportunity, you'd give it a try. I'd bet Frank would!



JD Dave;781776 said:


> Oh and Dave I hope your wife didn't mind one of your internet friends knowing where you live


Ya, she's always a little skeptical - but once she's met them, it's okay. Had a few stop by here now - no serial killers yet.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Is it snowing yet?


----------



## DeVries

Apparently Grandview had snow last week. LOL


----------



## B Nick

Sorry to rub it in guys, but its 31 here in kelowna bc, swimming in the lake and tanning!! haha


----------



## musclecarboy

B Nick;783529 said:


> Sorry to rub it in guys, but its 31 here in kelowna bc, swimming in the lake and tanning!! haha


What do you think, there's still snow here? Its about 22 outside right now, you can keep the 31 degrees because my guys slow down in that heat!


----------



## DeVries

Welcome Nick. We 're not all that grumpy around here.


----------



## Daner

*This Winter*

There's talk going around town that this winter will be a wild onepayup
Any one else here the same?


----------



## cet

I heard above normal temps with very little snow. Golfing until January and green grass by March break.

Maybe I was dreaming.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;783610 said:


> I heard above normal temps with very little snow. Golfing until January and green grass by March break.
> 
> Maybe I was dreaming.


LOL no complaints about that. You ok with a light winter Dave?


----------



## JD Dave

cet;783610 said:


> I heard above normal temps with very little snow. Golfing until January and green grass by March break.
> 
> Maybe I was dreaming.


I had that same dream but I called it a nightmare. LOL


----------



## ff1221

Just bought another tractor and blower, better get some snow, mind you not anytime soon.


----------



## augerandblade

Dont be thinking snow, this is the time to do all the stuff ya wanta to do in the winter but couldnt cuz we were stuck workin our contracts. Tale care


----------



## creativedesigns

Daner;783608 said:


> There's talk going around town that this winter will be a wild onepayup
> Any one else here the same?


Yeh, it may be a wild one, but so is my wife! LOL :bluebounc


----------



## cet

creativedesigns;783949 said:


> Yeh, it may be a wild one, but so is my wife! LOL :bluebounc


Enjoy it now because just like winter, it's not going to last.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;783979 said:


> Enjoy it now because just like winter, it's not going to last.


You get that line fron your wife?


----------



## cet

JD Dave;783995 said:


> You get that line fron your wife?


Unfortunately from experience.:crying:


----------



## Mr Bigblock

F***ing MTO and their ******** payuppayup another 100 bucks to get your CVOR and 50 a year after that


----------



## DeVries

If all of this precipitation that we had lately would have been snow, we would have been burried by now. 

I'm startin to think that we are gona have another wet summer. Anyone else thinking the same?


----------



## Triple L

We've only skipped a couple places so far... Usually we skip quite a few by now... Kinda sucks and leaves no time for other stuff that needs to get done like hedge trimming and landscape projects that i usually schedual between maintenance... But what can you do...

Happy Canada day everyone tymusic

Even tho I'll be working :realmad:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Mr Bigblock;784004 said:


> F***ing MTO and their ******** payuppayup another 100 bucks to get your CVOR and 50 a year after that


Another BS tax grab


----------



## Daner

Jd Dave...your Weather Network guys and Gals have been way more accurate this year for the summer forecasts.

D


----------



## DeVries

I hope everyone is having a busy summer.

I'm busy pricing snow clearing for a property management company called Crombie Reit located on airport rd. anyone ever deal with them, do they pay on time, and are they good to deal with?


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;786499 said:


> Jd Dave...your Weather Network guys and Gals have been way more accurate this year for the summer forecasts.
> 
> D


The Weather Network is what I go by, hopefully things warm up soon for the crops.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;786521 said:


> I hope everyone is having a busy summer.
> 
> I'm busy pricing snow clearing for a property management company called Crombie Reit located on airport rd. anyone ever deal with them, do they pay on time, and are they good to deal with?


Give me a call...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Does any management company pay on time?


----------



## DeVries

The three that I currently work for do, actually the one pays before thirty days. I've worked for others that don't and that can be fixed really quick by talking to the condo corp board president themselves and asking why payment is always late.

Cheque followed within a couple of day's and has never been late since.


----------



## Daner

JD Dave;786578 said:


> The Weather Network is what I go by, hopefully things warm up soon for the crops.


If It waset for the rain...the beans and corn would really be In trouble...The summer Is getting on there, and there hasn't been the heat that we need.
We just got our first run of hay In...we needed the full 4 days to get It dry,,,the ground was just too damp...Leterrrrr Snow


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We deal with 8, and they all are often late. Self-managed condo's can be better sometimes but also often wait until the last min to pay. We have some that are 90 days behind... it is pretty ridiculous. The problem is that with about 5 of these management companies we have 5 or more places with, they won't be there for us in the future if we tell the boards the whole story.


----------



## Bajak

Pristine PM ltd;786717 said:


> Does any management company pay on time?


I did snow for one that hadn't paid me since Feb. Just got the check (minus interest) in full July 10.

I'm loving the cooler summer so far. I hope the fall is drier than last year, but if there is gonna be precipitation all through September and October again I hope it's white.


----------



## ff1221

Bajak;787107 said:


> I did snow for one that hadn't paid me since Feb. Just got the check (minus interest) in full July 10.
> 
> I'm loving the cooler summer so far. I hope the fall is drier than last year, but if there is gonna be precipitation all through September and October again I hope it's white.


Bite your tongue man, last thing I need is winter in October, but I won't b!tch if it runs hard like last year, so long as it snows through February and March. I know, I'm living in a dream world.


----------



## cet

I was at Costco today.
They have their winter boots and snow suits out.

I hope they don't know something I don't know.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

And wrapping paper with Christmas stuff on it... I was really bothered, I talked to a worker and they said this is better for sales. I don't get it.


----------



## cet

Summer hasn't even shown up yet.


----------



## grandview

If you Canadians would keep your Clipper north during the summer I could enjoy my new patio I had put in.:realmad:


----------



## Bajak

grandview;788305 said:


> If you Canadians would keep your Clipper north during the summer I could enjoy my new patio I had put in.:realmad:


We're trying our best but we forgot where we put the "off switch". 






...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

You hear that we have to much power now, due to the cooler temps and industry being destroyed by the economy.


----------



## DeVries

Al Gore has been quiet.


----------



## ff1221

Bajak;788439 said:


> We're trying our best but we forgot where we put the "off switch".
> View attachment 57211
> ...


That's my neck of the woods, we go four wheelin along those power lines. Shoulda used the panoramic lense, so you could get the other 104 turbines in.


----------



## Bajak

*Rain Rain Go Away*

Where is summer? I thought last year was cooler. This is ridiculous 12C over night in July almost August. The weeds love it.
I shouldn't complain. Working outside is actually comfortable right now. The beer seems cooler when its 32C though.


----------



## musclecarboy

Town of Richmond Hill just put out the tender for sidewalk crews. They're looking for 17 small tractors with blades and (4) 1-ton trucks with operators


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;790629 said:


> Town of Richmond Hill just put out the tender for sidewalk crews. They're looking for 17 small tractors with blades and (4) 1-ton trucks with operators


Looks like someone updated their signature!payup


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;790630 said:


> Looks like someone updated their signature!payup


I couldn't wait . I thought I would go all out, its going to be there for a few years


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

musclecarboy;790629 said:


> Town of Richmond Hill just put out the tender for sidewalk crews. They're looking for 17 small tractors with blades and (4) 1-ton trucks with operators


Did you see the hourly rate they've posted? The only part of it for bids is the standby.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;790638 said:


> Did you see the hourly rate they've posted? The only part of it for bids is the standby.


I didn't see that. The Liberal newspaper tender posting just said "provide and operate this equipment: blah blah". In that case they're simply looking for the company that thinks it will snow the most making standby pay a non issue, correct?


----------



## Triple L

Muscle car boy... Did you get a new rig? lets see some pics... Is it a 2004.5 LLY or still the LB7... How do you like driving around with training wheels?


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;790640 said:


> Muscle car boy... Did you get a new rig? lets see some pics... Is it a 2004.5 LLY or still the LB7... How do you like driving around with training wheels?


LB7 bro with a +80hp tune. This thing is decked out, its just missing a sunroof and nav but I think I'll live. I had 2 cubes of Techo 3" mini-creta wall block in it today, it still pushed its weight around pretty well


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;790643 said:


> LB7 bro with a +80hp tune. This thing is decked out, its just missing a sunroof and nav but I think I'll live. I had 2 cubes of Techo 3" mini-creta wall block in it today, it still pushed its weight around pretty well


Glad to see you got the new truck.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;790643 said:


> LB7 bro with a +80hp tune. This thing is decked out, its just missing a sunroof and nav but I think I'll live. I had 2 cubes of Techo 3" mini-creta wall block in it today, it still pushed its weight around pretty well


Throw in a Pioneer nav deck and a *****in amp with a 12" with all the money you made off that wall job your doing and you'll be laughin


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;790643 said:


> LB7 bro with a +80hp tune. This thing is decked out, its just missing a sunroof and nav but I think I'll live. I had 2 cubes of Techo 3" mini-creta wall block in it today, it still pushed its weight around pretty well


Wouldn't the guy load the third cube on top of the other 2 or did you have enough alreay.


----------



## musclecarboy

Thanks Dave!



Triple L;790651 said:


> Throw in a Pioneer nav deck and a *****in amp with a 12" with all the money you made off that wall job your doing and you'll be laughin


Woahh take it easy, the truck as it is will keep me smiling for a while. I'm thinking of upgrading the amp to the Escalade BOSE amp, apparently its crazy better than the Tahoe/Silverado/Sierra BOSE amp. The tunes are 100x better than my 02, so i'm not going to rush that.

Chris, I was thinking about putting on 3 loaded sideways but I thought that was a bit much. LOL just kidding, I was already pushing it with 2 but I was literally going 1km with it.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

musclecarboy;790639 said:


> I didn't see that. The Liberal newspaper tender posting just said "provide and operate this equipment: blah blah". In that case they're simply looking for the company that thinks it will snow the most making standby pay a non issue, correct?


It gets kinda tricky when your only bidding the standby portion of the contract. In most cases the "operating rate" is fair, but In this particular case, the hourly "operated rate" they are indicating barely covers an operators wage and fuel-which doesnt make any sense.

With that in mind, ones overheads and operating expenses have to be recovered in the standby rate-which will be generally higher than normal-and the fact the contract is bonded will change the numbers too.

So reality is, actually doing the work in this scenario will probably cost you money as a contractor.

With that being said-i'm picking it up today.


----------



## DeVries

Love to see what those bid numbers come in at after tender closing. If it is like around here  everything is cheap cheap.

Are the tender prices published?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

They usually are.


----------



## Daner

Yaa congrats on the new set up there Tom....should be a Interesting year for yaa


----------



## cet

Two sunny hot days in a row. What is going on, is Summer going to finally make an appearance? Tomorrow is looking good also.


----------



## Bajak

cet;791130 said:


> Two sunny hot days in a row. What is going on, is Summer going to finally make an appearance? Tomorrow is looking good also.


I think B.C. stole Ontario's summer this year. Still see lots of sprinkler systems being installed, so we haven't forgotten the drought years yet.


----------



## Triple L

All the tree's are lookin nicer this year then they have for a long long time...

Wonder what this winter is gonna be like?


----------



## musclecarboy

One quick pic of the new truck.

I realised one thing last night, I can't fit in a carwash! Chris, do you want an ecoBrilliant $14 carwash? LOL


----------



## Triple L

MAN does that truck ever look familure???? hmmmm... wait, its my truck with 2 extra wheels pretty much!!! Vary nice btw! One thing you'll learn quick is those mirrors are absolutly 100% useless... Save up $6-700 for the upgrade it you plan on plowing with it...


----------



## Carlito

wicked thunderstorm here today. high winds, heavy rain and a liittle hail did a number on some of my tomatoes. :realmad:


----------



## creativedesigns

Hey Carlito, just noticed that you are from Vaughn, Ont.....Have you ever been to the San Juan pools warehouse? just curious.

Were thinkin of becoming fibreglass pool installers of their product. tymusic


----------



## cet

Triple L;791411 said:


> MAN does that truck ever look familure???? hmmmm... wait, its my truck with 2 extra wheels pretty much!!! Vary nice btw! One thing you'll learn quick is those mirrors are absolutly 100% useless... Save up $6-700 for the upgrade it you plan on plowing with it...


2 extra wheels and a FRONT BUMPER


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;791650 said:


> 2 extra wheels and a FRONT BUMPER


LOL don't forget the fog lights I ripped off last fall off-roading


----------



## Triple L

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA Good one guys!!!! 

Here she is all dressed back up( bumper, foglights and all).... Doesnt even look like its ever plowed snow


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;791654 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA Good one guys!!!!
> 
> Here she is all dressed back up( bumper, foglights and all).... Doesnt even look like its ever plowed snow


Can you please put a bolt in back on your plate just for me. It bothers me.


----------



## Triple L

and then there's Dave with O.C.D. 

But then again, it has always bother me just a little bit too


----------



## Bajak

JD Dave;791714 said:


> Can you please put a bolt in back on your plate just for me. It bothers me.


Use these instead..






.


----------



## cet

I think summer has shown up.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Went for a nice ride this morning...thinking i'm heading out again this aft. Its about time we got some good weather.


----------



## grandview

cet;794049 said:


> I think summer has shown up.


I think it was just passing by on it's way south.


----------



## cet

grandview;794065 said:


> I think it was just passing by on it's way south.


I was in your neck of the woods on Monday. Couldn't get a pass for wings and pops.:crying:


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;794055 said:


> Went for a nice ride this morning...thinking i'm heading out again this aft. Its about time we got some good weather.


I got to go garage sale hunting. LOL My wife and kids love it, me not so much.


----------



## Bajak

I'm thinking T-shirt weather for November like about 4 years ago. Doesn't matter either way, snow or dirt it's still gotta get moved. As long as it's not rain I'm happy.


----------



## Triple L

I think the air cooled's were hurtin this week... and me too


----------



## Bajak

Triple L;794101 said:


> I think the air cooled's were hurtin this week... and me too


I've been at the Victoria Park Pavilion for a while now and find it hard to get anything done with the mom's with their tots at the splash pad.:waving: Humidity is equivalent to bikinis.


----------



## grandview

Bajak;794109 said:


> I've been at the Victoria Park Pavilion for a while now and find it hard to get anything done with the mom's with their tots at the splash pad.:waving: Humidity is equivalent to bikinis.


What? Not hanging out at the zoo and looking at the cougars ?


----------



## Bajak

grandview;794110 said:


> What? Not hanging out at the zoo and looking at the cougars ?


Same gang, different street!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Bajak;794109 said:


> Humidity is equivalent to bikinis.


Lots of those at Wasaga this weekend-almost rear ended the bike in front of me a couple of times.


----------



## ff1221

JohnnyRoyale;794513 said:


> Lots of those at Wasaga this weekend-almost rear ended the bike in front of me a couple of times.


Had that problem at Sauble, who woulda thought you could turn one T-shirt into 200 sets of women's swimwear


----------



## Triple L

I just love working on University Ave in Waterloo


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Weeding the flower beds in front of the lingerie shop at a particular strip mall has been the highlight of my week on a few occasions.


----------



## Bajak

That was some crazy weather here this week. I was by Durham yesterday and it is quite the mess but everyone is pitching in and helping clean up. Now Bill is coming for the maritimes. I hope everyone keeps safe.


----------



## DeVries

I'm loving the cooler nights, can't stand the humidity.

Put the plow frame and wireing harness on the new truck this week. Dealer wanted $600.00 to install, never done it before and took only 5 hours, and everything worked first time and now I know where everything is incase of a breakdown. Guess I'm doing my own installs from now on.


----------



## creativedesigns

It sure was Humid like Heck in MTL today! Went down for the snow show, but the only beer they served was Bud light!


----------



## samjr

*Hurricane Bill Weakens to Category 1*

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne...display=ec&warningtype=sw?ref=stormwatch_city


----------



## grandview

cet;794087 said:


> I was in your neck of the woods on Monday. Couldn't get a pass for wings and pops.:crying:


Guess we know who wears the dress in the family and who's the boss!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Its 7 nipple popping degrees up here this morning-Is summer over already?


----------



## creativedesigns

JohnnyRoyale;797707 said:


> Its 7 nipple popping degrees up here this morning-Is summer over already?


LOL, im enjoying this already!


----------



## Bajak

I was hoping for an easy start for the snow season but I've read that the meteorologists think it may be a heavy front end winter again. The last two years have been off the wall for weather but so far here it has been wet for August seasonals. I am glad that we did get a little summer for the heat but now it sucks that it is well below seasonal and wet.
DEJA VU or what?


----------



## McGaw

I hope so! 
Have any of you guys tried accuweather for weather? Its an application for mobile phones. It looks pretty cool. I've had no luck getting it for my blackberry though.


----------



## cet

I have both The Weather Network and Environment Canada on my Blackberry. I think Accuweather is the worst of the 3.


----------



## Bajak

Accuweather is out of the U.S. is it not?


----------



## cet

Bajak;799063 said:


> Accuweather is out of the U.S. is it not?


It is out of the US. They are good once it is here but their 24 hours and more forcast is so bad I will not even look at it. I think the radar on Environment Canada along with the text is quite good.


----------



## McGaw

So you're able to get Environment Canada onto your blackberry? I'm looking for something in more of a radar form. I prefer it better haha.


----------



## JD Dave

McGaw;799091 said:


> So you're able to get Environment Canada onto your blackberry? I'm looking for something in more of a radar form. I prefer it better haha.


TWN has a blackberry friendly site which I use. EC radar is very good.


----------



## grandview

I listen to EC every morning just to see if you guys are sending the cold and wind my way.:realmad:


----------



## Triple L

grandview;799103 said:


> I listen to EC every morning just to see if you guys are sending the cold and wind my way.:realmad:


O buddy was she a cold one today... Froze my ears off with that wind... Winters coming!


----------



## grandview

Triple L;799113 said:


> O buddy was she a cold one today... Froze my ears off with that wind... Winters coming!


When I go up to Canada there are some nice ear muffs I wouldn't mine having to keep the cold off my ears!


----------



## creativedesigns

grandview;799146 said:


> When I go up to Canada there are some nice ear muffs I wouldn't mine having to keep the cold off my ears!


Too bad they wont let u cross the border! lol  tymusic


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I agree that Accu is terrible. I am really liking WN new radar/sat


----------



## DeVries

Looks like we are finally gona get a good week with no rain. Temps are a little cool but hopefully that will get the fishing going again. Anyone ever fish in lake Eugenia just east of Durham? Apparently the bass fishing is good there, hope to be there at the end of this week.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Going fishing for the first time this year in Scugog, don't really like fish or fishing, but it is a holiday and I have nothing else to do 

I am looking for a full time person to start anytime in the next month. They have to be experienced. Ideally they have run a grass cutting crew that has done higher end properties. They need to know how to plow and can salt. If anyone has any contacts in Toronto for this type of person please have them give me a call. 416-737 8978

I put a post on craigslist a couple days ago and I haven't had a single email. Normally you get tons of emails right away and then nothing.


----------



## grandview

OK you Canadian guys help me out. What's a 2-4 day or weekend ,heard it on the radio but couldn't figure it out. I know it involves beer .


----------



## McGaw

I know I drink a couples 2-4's in a weekend


----------



## mrmagnum

We have a holiday in May (3rd weekend Queen Victoria Day) that falls on the 24th of that month on occasion so it is also known as May two-four weekend just like we call a box of 24 beerstymusic.


----------



## grandview

mrmagnum;802207 said:


> We have a holiday in May (3rd weekend Queen Victoria Day) that falls on the 24th of that month on occasion so it is also known as May two-four weekend just like we call a box of 24 beerstymusic.


I know about the 2-4 I go to the beer store when I go up there.

I guess I celebrate that day every weekend then!tymusic


----------



## Bajak

I celebrate everyday every weekend tymusic

Yet on to another non-weather related topic, does anyone remember this young man?









I remember watching him run by my public school just a few weeks before he passed away and it was perhaps the first time I ever really felt the emotion of inspiration. My band is going to play on Sunday in support of the Terry Fox run and we also have played a few Relay for Life events for the Canadian Cancer Society. I have yet to meet anyone that this disease hasn't touched their lives. I don't condone big drug companies spending policies and marketing, but believe in family support systems and services the CCS provides.

Back on to the topic of Canadian weather..........IT HAS BEEN AWESOME THIS WEEK!!


----------



## grandview

Bajak;804609 said:


> I
> 
> Back on to the topic of Canadian weather..........IT HAS BEEN AWESOME THIS WEEK!!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Anyone going to Hitch City's open house? Wayne Volz is to be speaking and enlightening snow contractors there. Should be interesting.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Looking forward to getting my plow back. Looks like ive got a salter, found a good deal one a used fisher poly caster, used once and then updated with all the new parts since they apparently had some issues with the first gen, $4000 installed. Im looking forward to it. Still getting my leaf rig ready, its going to be a monster, will try and post pics when I get it up and running.

Cheers


----------



## creativedesigns

Just got quoted on some new equipment I need to buy. Fisher stainless steel salter $8,600 ~ A new XLS blade $9,800 & my Horst Welding snow wing pusher for my Kubota $10,500 includes the third function hydro valve on the loader. payup


----------



## augerandblade

Pristine PM ltd;801876 said:


> Going fishing for the first time this year in Scugog, don't really like fish or fishing, but it is a holiday and I have nothing else to do
> 
> I am looking for a full time person to start anytime in the next month. They have to be experienced. Ideally they have run a grass cutting crew that has done higher end properties. They need to know how to plow and can salt. If anyone has any contacts in Toronto for this type of person please have them give me a call. 416-737 8978
> 
> I put a post on craigslist a couple days ago and I haven't had a single email. Normally you get tons of emails right away and then nothing.


I 'll work for you but I wanna make big bucks, have my choice of equipment, quit shift when I want, not do maintenance on my equipment, and on and on. The average attitude of some experienced plowers


----------



## sonicblue2003

Drive by posting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hi All ........


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

augerandblade;806978 said:



> I 'll work for you but I wanna make big bucks, have my choice of equipment, quit shift when I want, not do maintenance on my equipment, and on and on. The average attitude of some experienced plowers


haha, good timing. I just got off the phone with a guy that worked for a company we often bid against. I have seen places he plowed and he has run a crew. I was getting worried because like your post, that has been the attitude of a couple guys I have recently been speaking to. They want $30 an hour with my truck to plow with my truck, won't shovel or hand salt, and want standby.

That might not sound bad to some of you, but compared to want my salaried guys get it is very high. The problem we have been having is finding the right person for 12 months, not just 5.

Anyway, good luck guys with the organization part of the winter that I am sure many of us are in.

Jon


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Jon, 

Not to know your business, but more to regulate mine-how much are you paying a year round salaried guy who runs a crew, and can manage a few properties in the winter? You dont have to answer in public, or not at all for that matter, send me a pm if you want.


----------



## Triple L

I just picked myself up a sidewalk guy 5 min. ago... Pretty happy, alot of stress taken off of me already!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I know the feeling Chad, a good shoveler with their own truck is worth every penny.
I am just debating on putting a guy in our rear wheel drive gm to do a few downtown places with shovels and snowblowers. Everyone can plow, no one knows what a snow shovel is.


----------



## Daner

Yaa I remember seeing Terry Fox Running by me on my way to work...What a fighter:salute:

We had Frost up here In thje bear coountry thiss morning.......Yee haahhhhpayup

Chad Hows the Trimstar working out for yaa...I bet you have a few more hrs on errr

Any word on new plows this year??? changes etc...... snow Is not too far away


----------



## Triple L

Trimstar is a beast... I havent even used my walker since i bought that thing... Best mower i've ever owned... I think its got 2 or 3 more weeks on er before I bring out the practially brand new walker LOL.... Its got 140 hrs on it now... Quite a bit more then the 9 hrs it had a few months ago ah 

We got a good frost here yesterday to!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I was in your neck of the woods yesterday. Went to St. Jacobs. I got ripped off on an eggplant... paid $1, walked a little more, saw some for $.75, then $.50.... felt stupid. I miss the days of when they made the fudge in front of you. Everything there is too commercialized.


----------



## creativedesigns

Pristine PM ltd;808798 said:


> I was in your neck of the woods yesterday. Went to St. Jacobs. I got ripped off on an eggplant... paid $1, walked a little more, saw some for $.75, then $.50.... felt stupid. I miss the days of when they made the fudge in front of you. Everything there is too commercialized.


Did you feel like a Mennonite? lol


----------



## Triple L

Yup the market has came a long way... Did you go to the Cedar Barn for breakfast or lunch? Man that place is amazing... You shoulda given me a call...


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;808827 said:


> Yup the market has came a long way... Did you go to the Cedar Barn for breakfast or lunch? Man that place is amazing... You shoulda given me a call...


.....he would'a made you pay the tab!


----------



## fourthcoastcont

creativedesigns;806940 said:


> Just got quoted on some new equipment I need to buy. Fisher stainless steel salter $8,600 ~ A new XLS blade $9,800 & my Horst Welding snow wing pusher for my Kubota $10,500 includes the third function hydro valve on the loader. payup


i just got quoted $5900 (us) for a stainless XLS 9.5' v plow


----------



## creativedesigns

fourthcoastcont;808836 said:


> i just got quoted $5900 (us) for a stainless XLS 9.5' v plow


Xtreme V-Blade you mean! 

Yea those blades are Kewl too


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, yeah, where is the Cedar Barn? It was date day with the fiancee, so no Chad's allowed.
haha


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;808830 said:


> .....he would'a made you pay the tab!


Ever feel like your being ignored. BTW I'm a mennonite.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;808950 said:


> haha, yeah, where is the Cedar Barn? It was date day with the fiancee, so no Chad's allowed.
> haha


You should have brought Chad, it would make your fiancee realize she made the right choice. LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, ah, that's good man, actually laughed out loud.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;808957 said:


> You should have brought Chad, it would make your fiancee realize she made the right choice. LOL


LOL.... funny thing is its probally true

Jon, the cedar barn is 2 min up the street... You can find me there quite often...


----------



## ff1221

Things must be winding down to the point we're thinking about snow, didn't realize everyone was back. Everybody have a good summer?

Expanding the route this year, got a new compact tractor and blower, a slightly used Blizzard 8600SW (buddy of mine is the local Blizzard dealer, and it's his demo plow), and a good Foreman that's been with me all summer, should be a good season (knock on wood), hope it doesn't arrive to soon though, still got a lot of work to do.


----------



## ff1221

Hey, anybody looking for a used salter/sander 2 year old Snow Ex 7500, pm me for info if you are interested.


----------



## lesedwards

ff1221;811224 said:


> Hey, anybody looking for a used salter/sander 2 year old Snow Ex 7500, pm me for info if you are interested.


What are you asking for your spreader? and why are you getting rid of it.?


----------



## ff1221

lesedwards;811392 said:


> What are you asking for your spreader? and why are you getting rid of it.?


My buddy is a dealer and took it in on trade, told him I throw it out on here for the guys to hear about.


----------



## creativedesigns

Well, it's gonna be a rainny week ahead of us in Ottawa till wednesday. Gettin cold here overnight, but it's not slowing down workwise for hardscape installs  lots of work ahead! I think its gonna be a light winter this year!?! Just as good, cause I wouldn't want to see Jayman stall his Case backhoes! LOL


----------



## Triple L

Cre - You should post up some pics of your "creative" installes you've done this year....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

off to Vegas tomorrow, I see I just missed the SIMA show. Besides the obvious, is there anything you guys have done that I shouldn't miss?


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;812920 said:


> off to Vegas tomorrow, I see I just missed the SIMA show. Besides the obvious, is there anything you guys have done that I shouldn't miss?


The call girls are always a good time, if your fiance is in to that.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, nope, I want to see Penn and Teller, I figure that should be a good show. I will leave the call girls to you.


----------



## jayman3

creativedesigns;812826 said:


> Well, it's gonna be a rainny week ahead of us in Ottawa till wednesday. Gettin cold here overnight, but it's not slowing down workwise for hardscape installs  lots of work ahead! I think its gonna be a light winter this year!?! Just as good, cause I wouldn't want to see Jayman stall his Case backhoes! LOL


I think it would take a good snowfall to put my to Case Backhoes out brcause they both have horst blades on them this year,menonites make good plows Cre better then those Kubota toys LOL:waving:


----------



## Bajak

My wife and I went to Casino Rama for our anniversary. She won a couple hundred bucks and I walked away with this.


----------



## DeVries

HA Ha HA, that's funny. How much did you end up loosing?


----------



## Bajak

$49.99 to the slots and $50.00 to roulette and the crap table.
It was only my second time in a casino. I went one other time about 9 years ago and was up about 600 at one point but the bus didn't leave for another two hours and by the end of that time I left with 40 bucks. lol
I'm not much into gambling but it was a fun evening none the less.


----------



## creativedesigns

Bajak;814096 said:


> $49.99 to the slots and $50.00 to roulette and the crap table.
> It was only my second time in a casino. I went one other time about 9 years ago and was up about 600 at one point but the bus didn't leave for another two hours and by the end of that time I left with 40 bucks. lol
> I'm not much into gambling but it was a fun evening none the less.


Either the Beer was really expensive or you drank a heck of alot of it! lol


----------



## JD Dave

jayman3;813578 said:


> I think it would take a good snowfall to put my to Case Backhoes out brcause they both have horst blades on them this year,menonites make good plows Cre better then those Kubota toys LOL:waving:


I'm going to have to agree. LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;813029 said:


> haha, nope, I want to see her pink monkey, I figure that should be a good show.


I fixed it for you.


----------



## Bajak

creativedesigns;814109 said:


> Either the Beer was really expensive or you drank a heck of alot of it! lol


9 years ago. yep drank a lot This year not so much. I couldn't afford it due to the fact that I only had a penny voucher and my wife wasn't buying.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Hopefully everyone had a good summer. Here in the tropics things have been a little tight. Everyone has been pinching there pennies and spending way less. Lets all hope for a snowy winter and lots of salting events.

So Daner what is old |Skully thinking for this winter season.??For the weather guessers are up to thier old tricks.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;814123 said:


> I fixed it for you.


HAHAHA!! LOL

You never get bored of messing with Jon


----------



## grandview

Any of you guys do the ice wine harvest before? I thought of going up to Niagara on the Lake and volunteer for a picking crew. Dam cold though!


----------



## Triple L

grandview;814286 said:


> Any of you guys do the ice wine harvest before? I thought of going up to Niagara on the Lake and volunteer for a picking crew. Dam cold though!


What, you mean you want to go back to college... I think your a bit too old for that.,. LOL I can still remember the firecrackers going off all day long... scaring the birds away from the vines...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

farmers almanac - toronto

Temperature and Precipitation November 2009 to October 2010


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;814437 said:


> farmers almanac - toronto
> 
> Temperature and Precipitation November 2009 to October 2010


I could live with that. Might get some golf in Dec.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have a mix of seasonal and per push. Always have. 
Last year I think I was out every day in Dec. Might be case this year in Feb


----------



## Daner

DAFFMOBILEWASH;814242 said:


> Hopefully everyone had a good summer. Here in the tropics things have been a little tight. Everyone has been pinching there pennies and spending way less. Lets all hope for a snowy winter and lots of salting events.
> 
> So Daner what is old |Skully thinking for this winter season.??For the weather guessers are up to thier old tricks.


Skully And the boys are telling me that were In for one heck of a winterwesport
And don't be too surprised to see some flurries real soon


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Daner;815005 said:


> don't be too surprised to see some flurries real soon


Flurries soon would make my day. I love the first time it starts a bit.....the phone and fax start to ring. Gets people signing those contracts and sending them in.


----------



## jayman3

JD Dave;814120 said:


> I'm going to have to agree. LOL


I knew you would chime in JD.wesport


----------



## cet

Daner;815005 said:


> Skully And the boys are telling me that were In for one heck of a winterwesport
> And don't be too surprised to see some flurries real soon


I never liked that Skully guy.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;815097 said:


> I never liked that Skully guy.


I don't want an early winter, too much crop in the field, Can't see us having 3 above avg winters in a row but you never know.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ah, It is friggen cold here. What happened!!!

Anyway, what a place, but not my cup of tea.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

A few weeks ago I saw a pine tree with at least 4" of cones under it!! A focklore sign of a hard winter!!! Has any one else seen any??

Perhaps we should have Ol Skully put out a weekly publication!!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Going salting tonite....let the games begin!


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;815646 said:


> Going salting tonite....let the games begin!


I have 2 trucks ready if you need a hand.


----------



## DeVries

JohnnyRoyale;815646 said:


> Going salting tonite....let the games begin!


Ya you wish.

Come January the novelty will have worm off.


----------



## cet

DeVries;815754 said:


> Ya you wish.
> 
> Come January the novelty will have worm off.


January! The novelty has worn off Nov. 1 when I have to leave the cell phone on 24/7 LOL

Sad that it's become a business and most of the fun is gone. I remember the good old days, plowing for pizza hut cupons.


----------



## musclecarboy

I like this


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;815793 said:


> January! The novelty has worn off Nov. 1 when I have to leave the cell phone on 24/7 LOL


No kidding. Seems like we get sick of summer right about now and get sick of winter right around the 1st of December. My cell phones on 24/7 all the time anyways-so thats no big deal.

Next week will give me some R&R in between the two seasons-unfortunately long range in Thunder Bay shows snow flakes

Wife turned the furnace on last night for the first time-got into a warm and deep sleep-didnt wake up to go salting.


----------



## DeVries

Speaking of salt, my supplier raised prices 5% for bulk. We use some bagged salt for walks and salt boxes, the price for salt has gone up 13% per bag. Anyone else experinced the same thing?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Yup-prices went up a 4 or 5 bucks a ton. Probably close to 5%. What a great country.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

To think 5% up in price and no shortage yet!!! Going to use a combo of salt brine and rock salt this season. For here in the tropics the temps are on the warm side. NTM the salt will have a 5-10gal of mastermelt added per YD.

Frost here this AM first of the year!!


----------



## musclecarboy

So I did the brakes on my new truck today.....


----------



## McGaw

Looks good! Little rusty there? You should look at installing one of those rust protection systems. VERY easy and quick to install. I've got it on my car, and one on my uncles truck. They use them up in the salt mines. Vehicles that would normally last 3 months up there, now last 9 months with these rust protection things installed. Wonderful units!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

are these the units that somehow repel rust with electricity?


----------



## musclecarboy

Chris (cet) already installed one years ago when the truck was new or almost new. I bought it off him only a few months ago and the body looks 10 times better than my 02 did when I sold it.


----------



## DeVries

Never heard of it. Where can you buy this system, and how expensive is it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Canadian Tire sells them.


----------



## Triple L

and it actually does send power thru the wires... I got zapped by myn last year, when i was repairing a wire...


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;816937 said:


> and it actually does send power thru the wires... I got zapped by myn last year, when i was repairing a wire...


lol, did that make you smarter after?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

So, no rust, but you die... haha


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Have an ad for subs out....Man are some people ********. 

The best one was this one guy who has an f-150 2wd, and is trying to convince me that he can outplow any 4wd truck because he will put on snow tires and tire chains. :laughing: Best part was he was arguing with me, and he has zero plow exp. Lost 5 minutes of my life arguing with this fool before I hung up on him. 

**** man, I thought I was on a prank show or JFL Gags.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It was grandview


----------



## lesedwards

Yes our summer left us in a hurry and I have a lot of jobs still a head of me. Picked up my plow yesterday and put it in the shop. Had a company go over the whole thing so it is ready to go. Now I am busy pricing salting for public schools. I am going to ask you this question? Example I have a lot 26,000 sq.ft. how many lbs of salt will it take on an average to cover this?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;817366 said:


> It was grandview


I was thinking it was you.


----------



## cet

lesedwards;817393 said:


> Yes our summer left us in a hurry and I have a lot of jobs still a head of me. Picked up my plow yesterday and put it in the shop. Had a company go over the whole thing so it is ready to go. Now I am busy pricing salting for public schools. I am going to ask you this question? Example I have a lot 26,000 sq.ft. how many lbs of salt will it take on an average to cover this?


600 lbs......


----------



## creativedesigns

*2010 Farmers Almanac*

So here you have it guys! An "Ice Cold Sandwich" winter ahead. More of a bitter cold temp for Ontario, Manitoba & Sask. Major snow predictions for Quebec & the East Coastal Provinces. Neige can have it all :laughing:

Looks like more salting runs for JD dave too!

http://www.farmersalmanac.com/weather/a/canadas-frigid-forecast-2010-winter-weather


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I would love an easy winter for a change. We have only be doing this properly for four years, and the first 2 winters were great, then the last two killed us, so I think karma being what it is, and we were nice to people this year...come on Karma


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;818381 said:


> I would love an easy winter for a change. We have only be doing this properly for four years, and the first 2 winters were great, then the last two killed us, so I think karma being what it is, and we were nice to people this year...come on Karma


Yeah, I'm cool with an easy first year on my own


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;818381 said:


> I would love an easy winter for a change. We have only be doing this properly for four years, and the first 2 winters were great, then the last two killed us, so I think karma being what it is, and we were nice to people this year...come on Karma


Too bad for you, I screwed alot of people, so let it snow.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, west end only then!


----------



## ff1221

let it come from January 1 to March 5, 3"a day, it would be a perfect winter.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

ff1221;819111 said:


> let it come from January 1 to March 5, 3"a day, it would be a perfect winter.


3" a day from Nov 1-April 15th would do me just fine.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;819172 said:


> 3" a day from Nov 1-April 15th would do me just fine.


I heard you got some new contracts, congrats.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;819260 said:


> I heard you got some new contracts, congrats.


Thanks man.


----------



## Ducke

*Live from the Duck Pond*

Wooo Hoooo purplebou
I see were Calgary got 2+ cm of snow Today.


----------



## musclecarboy

Winter better not come too fast, I don't even have my contracts signed yet!


----------



## creativedesigns

Ducke;819485 said:


> Wooo Hoooo purplebou
> I see were Calgary got 2+ cm of snow Today.


Mods please delete!

LOL, j/k 

If it can wait till mid-november that'd be great!


----------



## dingybigfoot

I'm still trying to get mine signed as well.
No worries though. As soon as Cp24 starts plugging 
snow in the forecast, the phone will start ringing with the slow
pokes calling in.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Thats why I like seeing a couple of those early flurries in the air, gets property mannagers thinking snow, and a little nudge to get that contract signed and back in our hands.


----------



## lesedwards

*White Gold*



JohnnyRoyale;819172 said:


> 3" a day from Nov 1-April 15th would do me just fine.


All drink to that 3" would be great. We have another couple weeks of Concrete work to do and then bring on the white gold.


----------



## ff1221

I nice little 2"snowfall near the end of October would definately help the procrastinators make up their mind, can't understand why they wait like that every year, you'd think it would be simple, contract shows up, sign contract, sign cheque, put in mail, all done!


----------



## lesedwards

This is our first year doing tenders. We have normally just subbed off a friend of mind who owns a landscape company. So far out of about 30 tenders we have got two signed contracts back. I like seeing those forecasts out west with snow in the forecast it makes them think that snow is on its way. I think next week I will take one day and put a call out to all of them. Any other ideas?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Show up with a big brown envelope! LOL.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;818545 said:


> haha, west end only then!


And Milton. So we don't have to do litter pick ups at the Condo and bill for lots of salting. :redbounce


----------



## ff1221

Calling for Flurries here for next Wednesday, 1cm, that should get people thinkin.payup


----------



## cet

ff1221;822528 said:


> Calling for Flurries here for next Wednesday, 1cm, that should get people thinkin.payup


Too early for that right now. I still have work to do and 1 salter to mount.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We don't find out about some of our contracts until the 31st, and they don't start till the 1st of dec. So that will be a nice scramble if it snows early.


----------



## musclecarboy

Got everything sorted out for myself today, sending over ins proof and WSIB clearance and I should be good to go. Bring on [a soft] winter!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

How did you make out with the bigger truck?


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;823003 said:


> How did you make out with the bigger truck?


Working on a business line of credit and safety cert for it, hopefully it doesn't need a pile of stuff, i want to come in under $5000 after everything or its just not worth it, i'll buy in the spring


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;823544 said:


> Working on a business line of credit and safety cert for it, hopefully it doesn't need a pile of stuff, i want to come in under $5000 after everything or its just not worth it, i'll buy in the spring


Bigger truck??? You have to tell us all about it.....


----------



## Triple L

Jon, I got your message last night... Glade to hear that Downeaster is working excellent for you!
p.s. the light should come on when you turn the salter on... maby it's the bulb....


----------



## Grassman09

I have a friend in the us that wants to get rid of a International. 6 sped, Central Hydro, DTA360 not the power stroke 7.3 gutless wonder. I'm sure he would let it got for 5ish if I dont buy it. You can buy it off me in the spring.

oh u will need a DZ its got Air brakes. For your CDL http://www.playzgame.com/online-flas...ing-School.php


----------



## musclecarboy

Thats what I'm looking at. '93 International 4700 5-speed, hydro brakes, NON CDL. Its a friend's truck and its been parked all year because he dropped his landscape construction crews from 5 to 3 for '09. I'm kinda tight with everything going on recently, so i'm not going to spend another $5k when the money needs to go to other people. This truck will always be there if I ever want to grab it mid-season once cheques start rolling.


----------



## Grassman09

Yeah there seam to be a number of non cdl trucks for sale. Look at what needs to go into them to make them road legal. Dont go to crappy tire to get it looked at.


----------



## musclecarboy

Grassman09;823615 said:


> Yeah there seam to be a number of non cdl trucks for sale. Look at what needs to go into them to make them road legal. Dont go to crappy tire to get it looked at.


he has owned it since 96 and has records for all maint work since then. His mechanic has been the same guy that whole time and he's going to do a full once over to tell me exactly what it needs to cert. I'm in no rush to get a second truck but I need a dump trailer or truck for next year so we'll see how it goes. I need a bigger salter for this winter that's why I'm thinking of a bigger truck.


----------



## Grassman09

right on. Might have a two way 10' dump bed with the salter on the driver side behind the cab for sale. Like what DKG has but for a bigger truck.

Like this but not all rotted out as this one. 
http://www.autotrader.ca/used_cars_...0&source=25&pgno=2&srt=7&CompanyID=&r=ontario


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

As a wash truck I have an 1997 L7000 ford. Has a 5.9l cummins mated with a 6 speed trans. Juice brakes. Has been the most dependable unit I have. Over 200km all it has needed are oil, filter and grease. I would love to find another cab and chasis, often thought of an older ford bus in this era for they I think had the same drive line.

On the older internationals the bodys seem to melt away. But they too have a good drive line. 7.3l


----------



## ff1221

Found a great deal in the spring on a 1990 Topkick 5ton with 12 foot dump deck, only 32000 original Kilometres, picked it up for $4500, and it only cost $250 to safety. It's got a 366 gas, but for all the short runs we do it works great, it's made a huge difference in our efficiency having a big truck. Got all the snow equipment home and in the shed, I'm ready to go when the snow comes in January.


----------



## Grassman09

Yea I'm looking for an Auto trans that's not all rusted and falling apart that someone wants top dollar for. Would up to 7 ton. 

Can you drive a truck like that with air brakes under G license but just get your Z? 

There is a f800 on auto trader guy says you can drive it with G license. Register it for G weight class? and not D?


----------



## musclecarboy

I saw a 96 int'l 4700 with a dt466 hydro brakes air suspension auto for 10 g's. I'm wondering if that's a better choice but it's only a stake body dump with a wood floor and twice the money


----------



## Grassman09

Add some nice 6" stacks on the side and your in business..


----------



## ff1221

11000lbs GVRW, is the max you can operate with a G liscense, you can have a heavier truck, but just can't license it for more than that to stay under G class. I'm not sure about the Z endorsement, whether it can be used with a G license. Keep in mind if you plan on pulling a trailer, then the truck has to be licensed for the additional weight the trailer can carry. I recently learned a whole bunch of information on heavy trucks from the MTO Officer that pulled me over with a load of stone, but the fine was for not having a CVOR, make sure you get one of those!


----------



## Triple L

I think you guys should look into getting a restricked A license......


----------



## cet

ff1221;824233 said:


> 11000lbs GVRW, is the max you can operate with a G liscense, you can have a heavier truck, but just can't license it for more than that to stay under G class. I'm not sure about the Z endorsement, whether it can be used with a G license. Keep in mind if you plan on pulling a trailer, then the truck has to be licensed for the additional weight the trailer can carry. I recently learned a whole bunch of information on heavy trucks from the MTO Officer that pulled me over with a load of stone, but the fine was for not having a CVOR, make sure you get one of those!


It is 11,000kg not pounds before your G is no good. Your truck has to include the trailer weight once the trailer is over 5,000lbs. That is most likely what you meant but put lbs instead of kg. Most of your info is on the back of your licence.

Triple L, can you get a restricted A for commercial vehicles. I thought it was for recreational use. Letting the elderly pull their 5th wheel trailer to Florida when they can hardly drive their mini to the store.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;824286 said:


> It is 11,000kg not pounds before your G is no good. Your truck has to include the trailer weight once the trailer is over 5,000lbs. That is most likely what you meant but put lbs instead of kg. Most of your info is on the back of your licence.
> 
> Triple L, can you get a restricted A for commercial vehicles. I thought it was for recreational use. Letting the elderly pull their 5th wheel trailer to Florida when they can hardly drive their mini to the store.


So I'm guessing your taking your 5er to Florida this winter? Didn't know you owned a Mini. LOL


----------



## toby4492

JD Dave;824300 said:


> So I'm guessing your taking your 5er to Florida this winter? Didn't know you owned a Mini. LOL


:laughing: :laughing: :waving:


----------



## cet

JD Dave;824300 said:


> So I'm guessing your taking your 5er to Florida this winter? Didn't know you owned a Mini. LOL


Didn't your Dad teach you to have respect for the elderly.

Still working on the Mini, not sure I can get out once I get in.:realmad:


----------



## Triple L

cet;824286 said:


> It is 11,000kg not pounds before your G is no good. Your truck has to include the trailer weight once the trailer is over 5,000lbs. That is most likely what you meant but put lbs instead of kg. Most of your info is on the back of your licence.
> 
> Triple L, can you get a restricted A for commercial vehicles. I thought it was for recreational use. Letting the elderly pull their 5th wheel trailer to Florida when they can hardly drive their mini to the store.


Good question... I've thought about getting it alot because I dont need a full blown AZ for goofing around doing landscaping but I never knew a G was good for 24,000 lbs gcwr either...


----------



## cet

But the trailer still can't weigh more then 10,000 lbs using your G licence.


----------



## Triple L

ya thats what i thought... and why the A-R drew my attention... When i had my dumpster 10,000 + was a regular occurance... I guess if I ever do get pulled over i'll use my age as an excuse... I didnt know officer, im only 21... I only got my G2 to top it off still hahahaha...


----------



## cet

I can't pull my skid steer legally without an A. I only pull it in a real emergency. The MTO has been all around here the last 2 weeks and pulling more pick ups pulling trailers then anything else. They get most guys for unsafe loads, not tying down their mowers.


----------



## musclecarboy

A friend of mine got dinged for unsecure load, a loose empty gas can in his bed.....

I'm doing a drive of the properties I won that I haven't seen before, how do I deal with those rubber bolt-in speed bumps??


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Triple L;824238 said:


> I think you guys should look into getting a restricked A license......


Been considering getting that myself, problem is no one offers a course or anything for it yet, it's either learn an AZ or nothing. Bruce has a D, but I'm looking at restricted A for the extra trailer weight. Should really get around to it.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;824359 said:


> A friend of mine got dinged for unsecure load, a loose empty gas can in his bed.....
> 
> I'm doing a drive of the properties I won that I haven't seen before, how do I deal with those rubber bolt-in speed bumps??


Make sure you remember where they are because they will stop you dead.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

cet;824336 said:


> I can't pull my skid steer legally without an A. I only pull it in a real emergency. The MTO has been all around here the last 2 weeks and pulling more pick ups pulling trailers then anything else. They get most guys for unsafe loads, not tying down their mowers.


What size Skid? Whats the transport weight on on your skid? or even operatoring weight?

Guys getting pulled over have the dirty beat up trucks or they just starting to pull over any pick with a trailer? I know two hot spots for MTO around us.


----------



## cet

My skid is a JD325, 8500lbs.
You can get an A without Z. You don't really need a course. There is a written test, medical and driving test. I took my triaxle empty behind my dually. I gave it up when I forgot to renew my license and when I found the form it was 10 weeks past due and I needed a physical and didn't want to risk waiting. Now I wish I would have done it.

They don't care what it looks like. Last year I got pulled over in my 04 and it looked almost new. I also got pulled over plowing for a random spot check. These guys are York cops with MTO ratings. Most are ex MTO.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;824359 said:


> I'm doing a drive of the properties I won that I haven't seen before, how do I deal with those rubber bolt-in speed bumps??


You quote properties with out even looking at them


----------



## DeVries

I'm doing a drive of the properties I won that I haven't seen before, how do I deal with those rubber bolt-in speed bumps??[/QUOTE]

Unbolt the speed bump and fill in the sleeve that is in the asphalt with draft stop caulking. If you don't plug the sleeve over the winter you are gonna have a lot of crap in the holes and may not get the bolt back in.

In the spring pull out the draft stop caulking and bolt the speed bump back in.


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;824476 said:


> I'm doing a drive of the properties I won that I haven't seen before, how do I deal with those rubber bolt-in speed bumps??


Unbolt the speed bump and fill in the sleeve that is in the asphalt with draft stop caulking. If you don't plug the sleeve over the winter you are gonna have a lot of crap in the holes and may not get the bolt back in.

In the spring pull out the draft stop caulking and bolt the speed bump back in.[/QUOTE]

For liability reasons I would not remove speed bumps without written consent from the owner or manager.


----------



## DeVries

For liability reasons I would not remove speed bumps without written consent from the owner or manager.[/QUOTE]

Can't agree more.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

cet;824428 said:


> My skid is a JD325, 8500lbs.
> You can get an A without Z. You don't really need a course. There is a written test, medical and driving test. I took my triaxle empty behind my dually. I gave it up when I forgot to renew my license and when I found the form it was 10 weeks past due and I needed a physical and didn't want to risk waiting. Now I wish I would have done it.
> 
> They don't care what it looks like. Last year I got pulled over in my 04 and it looked almost new. I also got pulled over plowing for a random spot check. These guys are York cops with MTO ratings. Most are ex MTO.


They don't test you on a circle check or anything for, the AR?


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;824450 said:


> You quote properties with out even looking at them


Well I saw the maps from the tender package. The only person that bid against me bid 53k and I bid 24k. That guy bid 30-50% than anyone else though, but it's a shame I bit so low since nobody reasonable bid against me.


----------



## Triple L

Congrats on the new contract ! Looks like Toms gonna be bringing  to the get together this time


----------



## Triple L

On a more serious note - If anyone has a 60" V-Plow with skid-steer quick attach for sale I'd be vary interested in it!


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;824582 said:


> Congrats on the new contract ! Looks like Toms gonna be bringing  to the get together this time


Brother that's just one of them. I have almost 60k of snow this year, that's why I'm looking at a dedicated salt truck. I'll be 19 in march, if we have a spring meet I'll bring a few 24's


----------



## cet

Bruce'sEx;824541 said:


> They don't test you on a circle check or anything for, the AR?


I did have to do the circle check, fill out the book, make sure the yellow sticker is up to date. No big deal, you actually feel foolish doing all this in front of someone.


----------



## ff1221

cet;824286 said:


> It is 11,000kg not pounds before your G is no good. Your truck has to include the trailer weight once the trailer is over 5,000lbs. That is most likely what you meant but put lbs instead of kg. Most of your info is on the back of your licence.
> 
> Triple L, can you get a restricted A for commercial vehicles. I thought it was for recreational use. Letting the elderly pull their 5th wheel trailer to Florida when they can hardly drive their mini to the store.


You're right, sorry, my mistake.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;824610 said:


> Brother that's just one of them. I have almost 60k of snow this year, that's why I'm looking at a dedicated salt truck. I'll be 19 in march, if we have a spring meet I'll bring a few 24's


Decent! How many new trucks are gonna be sitting in your drive in a few more weeks?


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;824610 said:


> Brother that's just one of them. I have almost 60k of snow this year, that's why I'm looking at a dedicated salt truck. I'll be 19 in march, if we have a spring meet I'll bring a few 24's


Why not just pay for everything and maybe Dave will let us host it on the farm again. Better still pay for the fall gtg and spring.

I'll take Molsons and Weber burgers please.

I'll bring the sausage if you bring the buns...


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;824939 said:


> Why not just pay for everything and maybe Dave will let us host it on the farm again. Better still pay for the fall gtg and spring.
> 
> I'll take Molsons and Weber burgers please.
> 
> I'll bring the sausage if you bring the buns...


I'm most likely going to host one this fall but with the way the weather has been I need to finish combining first and get ready for snow. Maybe around the end of Nov and thanks for bringing the Burgers and Sausages in advance. I just drank your Lakeport beers you left in my fridge last week.


----------



## Grassman09

cet;824428 said:


> My skid is a JD325, 8500lbs.
> You can get an A without Z. You don't really need a course. There is a written test, medical and driving test. I took my triaxle empty behind my dually. I gave it up when I forgot to renew my license and when I found the form it was 10 weeks past due and I needed a physical and didn't want to risk waiting. Now I wish I would have done it.
> 
> They don't care what it looks like. Last year I got pulled over in my 04 and it looked almost new. I also got pulled over plowing for a random spot check. These guys are York cops with MTO ratings. Most are ex MTO.


So you need to pull a trailer in order to go for the A and or if you are pulling a trailer weighting in at 7000lbs+ U need to have an A? Will a tandem axle suffice?

Do they look for STD's on the medical?

They still offer the big rig test on Airport rd Brampton?


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;824957 said:


> I'm most likely going to host one this fall but with the way the weather has been I need to finish combining first and get ready for snow. Maybe around the end of Nov and thanks for bringing the Burgers and Sausages in advance. I just drank your Lakeport beers you left in my fridge last week.


Lakeport? What no, must have been Chad or Stefan. The weather has been crap and not just for farming.

This spring was great at your shop.


----------



## cet

You don't need an A until the trailer weight with load is over 10,000lbs. Not sure if you could bring a tandem 7000lb trailer for the test, I wouldn't think so. It also has to do with length as well as weight. 

Not sure about the STD's, why, can't pass that part:laughing:


----------



## Grassman09

cet;824998 said:


> You don't need an A until the trailer weight with load is over 10,000lbs. Not sure if you could bring a tandem 7000lb trailer for the test, I wouldn't think so. It also has to do with length as well as weight.
> 
> Not sure about the STD's, why, can't pass that part:laughing:


Ok well you got a tri and I think JD does I'll have to borrow it for the test and get pulled over by MTO on my way to the test.:laughing:

As for the STDs test... Might be a close one.. I'll borrow some urine from the dog. 

Not like I could take a test anytime soon as they are on strike and im sure there will be a backlog of diaper heads ahead of me.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;824964 said:


> Lakeport? What no, must have been Chad or Stefan. The weather has been crap and not just for farming.
> 
> This spring was great at your shop.


You wount find me drinking lake piss....

Nice one Chris


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;825011 said:


> As for the STDs test... Might be a close one.. I'll borrow some urine from the dog.


Wayy to much information.....


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Been looking for a bed salter for the 06 Dodge (Shortbox). Want as much capacity as possible and have been eyeing the Snow ex line up. Any feed back would be greatly appreciated!!! Thoughts???


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;824964 said:


> Lakeport? What no, must have been Chad or Stefan. The weather has been crap and not just for farming.
> 
> This spring was great at your shop.


Yes it was yours I saw you carry it in. I 'm singing the it's a buck a beer song. Thanks for sharing your STD story with us.:


----------



## Grassman09

DAFFMOBILEWASH;825893 said:


> Been looking for a bed salter for the 06 Dodge (Shortbox). Want as much capacity as possible and have been eyeing the Snow ex line up. Any feed back would be greatly appreciated!!! Thoughts???


Salt Dog buyers 8' (well its close to that) model. Don't worry it fits I have a doge short box and throw two tons in it all of the time. Snow Ex is over priced like John Deere Tractors.

Might have mine for sale towards the end of the month. I bought it last December.


----------



## dellwas

Well looks like we are getting our first flurries here in Nova Scotia overnite. Calling for a mix of rain and snow....


----------



## DeVries

It seems that the cold weather is starting earlier this season. I also find that we have had almost no sun the last few weeks. Is this just me or we in an abnormal weather pattern?

What's ol Skully's forecast for us this winter?


----------



## Triple L

DAFFMOBILEWASH;825893 said:


> Been looking for a bed salter for the 06 Dodge (Shortbox). Want as much capacity as possible and have been eyeing the Snow ex line up. Any feed back would be greatly appreciated!!! Thoughts???


I've had great luck with my snow ex's... If you buy one make sure you get a V-MAXX model... They have a large auger that runs the full legnth of the bed of the salter... None of this gravity fead crap... It'll even do staight sand but its quite a bit slower with that... But prepared to pay up, cause your gonna pay for that yellow plastic...


----------



## lesedwards

DAFFMOBILEWASH;825893 said:


> Been looking for a bed salter for the 06 Dodge (Shortbox). Want as much capacity as possible and have been eyeing the Snow ex line up. Any feed back would be greatly appreciated!!! Thoughts???


I was at a Snow & Ice Management Seminar on Friday in Brampton which Wayne Volz put on. Mark from Snow EX was there with a custom flatbed trailer with all their spreaders on it. I think they are one of the best on the market. I am going to look at one today. Tailgate spreader 1575 or 1875 both with augers in them so I can spread sand & salt.


----------



## Grass_n_Trees

*2009/10 winter season*

I found this last week for southern ontario.

**Farmers Almanac Niagara Falls Canada.... "Winter snowfall will be MUCH above normal, with the snowiest periods in mid- and late November, late January, and mid-February. Precipitation and snowfall will be much greater than normal"*


----------



## musclecarboy

Huhhh? I heard cold and dry from them...


----------



## Bruce'sEx

For us yes I heard cold and dry, For him guess not


----------



## musclecarboy

Bruce'sEx;826469 said:


> For us yes I heard cold and dry, For him guess not


This map shows all of GTA and SW Ont


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Does anyone know how often the Almanac is correct?


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;826570 said:


> Does anyone know how often the Almanac is correct?


I've heard its more often than not they get it right. I'm trying to see if they got the last 2 snowy winters right


----------



## musclecarboy

hmm seems right.....


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Has anyone noticed the predominate easterly winds this year??? 

Still trying to figure out the salter thing. Decided 100% on the Snow ex but undecided on the 7550 or 8500. With the short box the 8500 will overhang about a foot where the 7550 fits exact. Problem is the capacities, loosing .6yd with the 7550. Are the posted capacities close to the actual in field ones?? 7500--1.4yd and the 8500-- 2.0yd.


----------



## JD Dave

lesedwards;826163 said:


> I was at a Snow & Ice Management Seminar on Friday in Brampton which Wayne Volz put on. Mark from Snow EX was there with a custom flatbed trailer with all their spreaders on it. I think they are one of the best on the market. I am going to look at one today. Tailgate spreader 1575 or 1875 both with augers in them so I can spread sand & salt.


I always hear about these seminars after they happen, I'm only 5 min from Clarke Moores shop. We were combining anyway, so I couldn't go.


----------



## Triple L

DAFFMOBILEWASH;826946 said:


> Has anyone noticed the predominate easterly winds this year???
> 
> Still trying to figure out the salter thing. Decided 100% on the Snow ex but undecided on the 7550 or 8500. With the short box the 8500 will overhang about a foot where the 7550 fits exact. Problem is the capacities, loosing .6yd with the 7550. Are the posted capacities close to the actual in field ones?? 7500--1.4yd and the 8500-- 2.0yd.


Im almost positive a 8500 will fit in a short box... I have a solid 18 or so inches between the bed and my 8500 in a long box... My dad has the 7550 and hes probably got 2.5' extra room... Level the #'s are pretty accurate, I put 2.5 in my 8500 all the time tho... My dad can put 2 in the 7550 heaped if he wanted... Go with the 8500, everythings a little bit bigger on them, expecially the spreader design is soo much better and stronger... All steel none this plastic crap like the 7550... When you look at the overall legnth you have to remember this thing is stickin out past the box by a nother 6 or so inches to top it off...


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

On the older v box saters the salt would stack up on the rear of the salter making it heavy on the back of the truck. Will the vibrators keep that from happening?? or will there still be a wall of salt on the rear of the saler. For if the salter sticks a foot or so over the edge then this weight might worry me. But the 8500 seems like the right choice. Does $6700 sound fair for the 8500??? 

Thanks LLL for in info. been looking forever on actual in the field numbers for the salters.


----------



## Triple L

in all honesty... I've never really payed attention to how it emptys... front to back or back to front... $6700 sounds like a fair price to me, I dont think you'll be disappointed in the 8500 at all...


----------



## musclecarboy

So I just got pulled into an MTO stop. It was a community center parking lot and I would estimate they had 30 light and med duty trucks with trailers and bobcats. It's been insane lately.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Yeah, these MTO guys are stepping it up.
Look at it this way, every industry is trying to 
make up for money that used to be coming in 
by increasing their quota and "cash grabs."


----------



## Bruce'sEx

musclecarboy;827333 said:


> So I just got pulled into an MTO stop. It was a community center parking lot and I would estimate they had 30 light and med duty trucks with trailers and bobcats. It's been insane lately.


Where abouts is this / Time of day?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Looks like the 8500.... $6250 +tax installed. ---(THANKS EVERYONE!!)--

MTO often has blitzes on here too. If you get pulled into one you can expect to pay the $300.00 entry or exit fee if you are lucky. One the other side I saw a MTO officer pulling over a small Mazda pick up with a full load of 5/8"x4" boards at 25 feet long. At least he had one bungee holding it down. The rear bumper of the pick up only inches from the ground and the wood was actually rubbing on the road!!! 

Now if they could do something about the scrap peddlers around... you should see some of thier outfits. Personally they pulled some of them out of the pile.....


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;827079 said:


> We were combining anyway, so I couldn't go.


How are the beans running up there Dave?


----------



## Bruce'sEx

DAFFMOBILEWASH;827537 said:


> Looks like the 8500.... $6250 +tax installed. ---(THANKS EVERYONE!!)--
> 
> MTO often has blitzes on here too. If you get pulled into one you can expect to pay the $300.00 entry or exit fee if you are lucky. One the other side I saw a MTO officer pulling over a small Mazda pick up with a full load of 5/8"x4" boards at 25 feet long. At least he had one bungee holding it down. The rear bumper of the pick up only inches from the ground and the wood was actually rubbing on the road!!!
> 
> Now if they could do something about the scrap peddlers around... you should see some of thier outfits. Personally they pulled some of them out of the pile.....


Thats one of the hot spots around me the Scrap yard at Birchmount and Comstock, or warden and comstock. They pull over alot of them around there, normally during the last week of a month.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

For the little extra cost iwould of replaced the calipers also they r usually the source of the problem


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver;827775 said:


> How are the beans running up there Dave?


Exceptional, were avgeraging over 50, I just hope they keep rolling. We took the motor out of our combine though, busted crank. Deere is putting a new remaned motor in and they gave us a bigger combine to use for free and the combine was out of warranty over 3 years ago. We had conformation on the warranty coverage and another combine in our yard in less then 24 hours from when it happened. This is why I own green equipment.


----------



## augerandblade

Get Ready!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lake Effect Snow for the Golden Horseshoe: You can have it, I'd rather have the '"Laker Effect'".


----------



## heather lawn spray

augerandblade;828327 said:


> Get Ready!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lake Effect Snow for the Golden Horseshoe: You can have it, I'd rather have the '"Laker Effect'".


They're talking about 1 cm here but the temperature will cross back and forth across zero. The salters are on and ready


----------



## augerandblade

heather lawn spray;828340 said:


> They're talking about 1 cm here but the temperature will cross back and forth across zero. The salters are on and ready


It will be good for some managers to get off the fence and get contracts signed. I will stayed tuned in to see if it turns out to be a icy mess.


----------



## DeVries

Looking at Intellicast you can see the wet snow coming in. 

I've got salt already, but haven't even looked at any plows except for one truck that is new with a new plow. Does this not seem early to everyone? We haven't even started fall cleanups yet. Some of my property managers haven't even met yet with their boards to look at the new contracts. 

Glad to see that your dealer is looking after you Dave, sounds like their a keeper. Hopefully we can keep a few more dry sunny day's for you guy's to get the crops in.


----------



## heather lawn spray

It's early alright. I suspect it wil be a non-event, but be prepared


----------



## Triple L

You know its cold out when the ol duramax idles up in the mornings......

I cant belive all the guys driving around with salter on already... Ever look at the pavement temp?


----------



## heather lawn spray

Chad

The MTO inspectors are parked under the expressway overpass at Trussler Rd most mornings. And yeah we have the salter on the '04


----------



## Triple L

Right on, thanks bud... I usually take the expressway in the morning cause where my shop is.... I always just see a cop there in the afternoons.... Its wayy to easy to get going over 60 coming down that hill


----------



## Daner

I think I just saw some flurries.....Maybe It was just some flakes coming from the wood stove
Its getting a bit cool out there for this time of year....I have already had 1 hydrant freeze and split on the farm here on thanksgiving...I'm late getting things done this year...I still have one field to plow,but I can do that with snow on It

Wood stoves on In the shop boys...That's a good sign.....Time to check out the plows ,drain the fluids...put a bad boy alternator In the old Dodge.....wheres my list??

Let It snow...Skully was right last year...and he says get ready for this one,this yearwesport


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Saw about 2 inches in Thunder Bay on Saturday and about 4 inches on our way home in a small town called Beardmore last night.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;828343 said:


> Does this not seem early to everyone? We haven't even started fall cleanups yet.


Sure is early - last year the snow talk started around Halloween IIRC. Can't really start fall cleanups until the majority of the leaves drop.

Remember a few years back - Oct 11, 2006 - found a pic to go with it. We had 10+ cm of really wet stuff, and Fort Erie/Buffalo got blasted, alot of wrecked trees?



JD Dave;828170 said:


> Exceptional, were avgeraging over 50, I just hope they keep rolling. We took the motor out of our combine though, busted crank.


Good to hear it's running well - maybe then you can afford to trade in that heap of green scrap. :laughing:

What are you running - the STS or conventional?


----------



## heather lawn spray

The temp here is 1.6 right now and the system looks like it is sliding through London and below Cambridge


----------



## pcs

City of Brampton is out salting dry roads. Not liquid, rock salt all over the roads. And then we wonder why there's a shortage in January.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Combines have been runinng no stop here in the tropics for days. Looking around not many farmers got in any winter wheat. Took a peak at the beans at the shop 3 plump ones per pod and firm. Haven't had a chance to talk to my farmer friends about the numbers tho.

Good to hear ol Skully is doing well. Hey Daner think he would mind a quick snapshot. Would be nice to put a face to all his stories and forcasts. Again he hit the nail on the head with his early snow forcast a few weeks ago. 

I am also behind in my pre winter prep work. Good thing we haven't had a very hard freeze. Going to nice in a few days.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;828939 said:


> Saw about 2 inches in Thunder Bay on Saturday and about 4 inches on our way home in a small town called Beardmore last night.


Wgat you do and see on your hunting trips is your business not ours.


GMC Driver;829273 said:


> Good to hear it's running well - maybe then you can afford to trade in that heap of green scrap. :laughing:
> 
> What are you running - the STS or conventional?


STS and I will ignore your other comment.


----------



## heather lawn spray

pcs;829562 said:


> City of Brampton is out salting dry roads. Not liquid, rock salt all over the roads. And then we wonder why there's a shortage in January.


They shoulda listened to me!


----------



## augerandblade

Around here they wait until there are a few vehicles in the ditch, thats their trigger.


----------



## ff1221

Buddy of mine from London just posted a pic on facebook with about a cm on his van, not sure if any stuck to the ground. Frost here near the lake, but no icebergs floating by yet, although my wife assures me it was cold enough for it this morning while she was walking the dog!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;829588 said:


> Wgat you do and see on your hunting trips is your business not ours.


To correct your assumptions, It WAS the snow on the ground I was referring too Dave.


----------



## Grassman09

pcs;829562 said:


> City of Brampton is out salting dry roads. Not liquid, rock salt all over the roads. And then we wonder why there's a shortage in January.


What is up with that? I can see doing bridges and over passes but whole roads? Come on.

They nickle and dime ya for grass cutting and snowplowing bids but they waste money left and right by spraying all there roads and that is a justifiable expense spraying and salting at +3.


----------



## Bajak

Grassman09;830618 said:


> What is up with that? I can see doing bridges and over passes but whole roads? Come on.
> 
> They nickle and dime ya for grass cutting and snowplowing bids but they waste money left and right by spraying all there roads and that is a justifiable expense spraying and salting at +3.


My Dad is a retired road superintendent and he once told me that he had to spend the entire budget or council would cut it back the following year. Sad but true. It makes for too much waste in my opinion.


----------



## Doin_It

> he had to spend the entire budget


Welcome to politcs 101


----------



## ff1221

Doin_It;831019 said:


> Welcome to politcs 101


You should try being a councilor!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

This could be our Indian summer???? Looks to get cold near the first of the month!!! Have fun and get ready for winter !!!!


----------



## Bajak

DAFFMOBILEWASH;833013 said:


> This could be our Indian summer???? Looks to get cold near the first of the month!!! Have fun and get ready for winter !!!!


Certainly looks that way. Yesterday when I checked the weather it was supposed to be dry up here for the next week or so and now they're calling for upwards of 50mil of precip starting Thursday and then temps dropping quickly. At least we got a bit of an Indian Summer this year. We didn't get one last year. I didn't see any tractors stuck in the fields this year either. After last fall I saw a lot of tile go in this summer.


----------



## Grassman09

Bajak;831008 said:


> My Dad is a retired road superintendent and he once told me that he had to spend the entire budget or council would cut it back the following year. Sad but true. It makes for too much waste in my opinion.


Yea that makes seance. Get lowballers to due contract work so the rest of them can spend left and right.

What gets me is it must be expensive to put these big tenders together then review them for half the summer award it to a lowballer they don't perform as expected then re tender next year and start all over.


----------



## Grassman09

Bajak;833031 said:


> After last fall I saw a lot of tile go in this summer.


Where do they drain to? I don't see any ditches in the fields?


----------



## Bajak

Grassman09;833033 said:


> Where do they drain to? I don't see any ditches in the fields?


Hopefully to a ditch or stream on the land or it may require a well or pond and/or pumping.
I don't hold the required Ontario licensing to install agricultural drainage.
I'm researching all the necessary requirements and found out it is like an apprenticeship. Class 'C' operator has to work directly under a class 'A' operators supervision for 3 months. Class 'B' operator needs to have contact with a class 'A' operator. Then ultimately I would have to have a class 'A' or employ a class 'A' operator to get into the business.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;833032 said:


> Yea that makes seance. Get lowballers to due contract work so the rest of them can spend left and right.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, I like that one.... And who works for the city :whistling:


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;833033 said:


> Where do they drain to? I don't see any ditches in the fields?


Ours go to municipal drains. One of our farms is 92 acres and there is over 100,000 ft of 4-6" tile in it.


----------



## Bajak

JD Dave;833872 said:


> Ours go to municipal drains. One of our farms is 92 acres and there is over 100,000 ft of 4-6" tile in it.


Dave, just curious if you know how much an acre it cost and when it was done? I read a provincial document that said it was up to $600.00 an acre. I don't remember what year it was from. I'll have to find it again.


----------



## Daner

We may see some flurries here and there this week end
The warm weather will soon come to a change, as the north air slowly makes Its way Into Ontario.
Hard to believe with weather like we had today 17+ cel....T-Shirt weather
Good time to get all that last minute stuff done
The weather Guessers are saying a normal winter...Old Skully Is Not agreeingpurplebou
The last of the bees are looking for high ground cover:yow!:
And the tree leaves are hanging on for dear life.

Whats new with the new snow plows this year guys....any changes???
It would be nice If the manufactures Introduced there new plows In Nov


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;833752 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, I like that one.... And who works for the city :whistling:


Guess im not a lowballer anymore I didn't get the snow work last year or this year. Last years winner bid what most wanted for one property. They didn't list the prices this year.



JD Dave;833872 said:


> Ours go to municipal drains. One of our farms is 92 acres and there is over 100,000 ft of 4-6" tile in it.


Good to know. Was that you guys harvesting at Steels and Heritage this past weekend? Looked like your one of your GMs and the Big blue truck.


----------



## JD Dave

JD Dave;833872 said:


> Ours go to municipal drains. One of our farms is 92 acres and there is over 100,000 ft of 4-6" tile in it.


 Back in 02 that 92 acres cost us $36,000. Tile was $0.18 /ft. Now tile is about $.30 and about $.20/ft to lay it. We did ours at 40ft centres which is prety common. We did a little tileing this fall but it was only about 2400ft.



Grassman09;834704 said:


> Guess im not a lowballer anymore I didn't get the snow work last year or this year. Last years winner bid what most wanted for one property. They didn't list the prices this year.
> 
> Good to know. Was that you guys harvesting at Steels and Heritage this past weekend? Looked like your one of your GMs and the Big blue truck.


Yes that was us.


----------



## Bajak

JD Dave;834949 said:


> Back in 02 that 92 acres cost us $36,000. Tile was $0.18 /ft. Now tile is about $.30 and about $.20/ft to lay it. We did ours at 40ft centres which is prety common. We did a little tileing this fall but it was only about 2400ft..


Thanks for the info Dave.


----------



## Daner

If It was just a bit colder, The Fun we would havewesport


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Frozen Leaves!

Man, I hate wet leaves.


----------



## musclecarboy

Where are you guys getting your salt bins? I need 8 of them to drop at my buildings and would like to get the biggest ones possible. I think beaver valley has them, same with salt depot. Any pricing info? Thanks guys


----------



## musclecarboy

*What a morning!!*

I had a late start to today, doing office work. I got a call from a client cancelling a job for the next 2 weeks, concerned about frost. Then I walk outside to this!!


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Sounds like your having a day, that you should just go back to bed.


----------



## DeVries

Sounds like an excuse from your customer to me. Maybe they can't afford the job anymore? I get sceptical when they cancel last minute with a lame excuse, maybe cause I'm a sceptic.LOL


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;837363 said:


> I had a late start to today, doing office work. I got a call from a client cancelling a job for the next 2 weeks, concerned about frost. Then I walk outside to this!!


Sorry man I had to stall you somehow, so you wouldn't show up there while I was still talking to your client. I got the Job payup

Dave.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;837270 said:


> Frozen Leaves!
> 
> Man, I hate wet leaves.


Better yet frozen Dog **** in Milton at least it don't stick to your boots. I'm gonna get my helper to do the litter pick up hes closer anyhow.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I love your little hints Dave Let's hook up this weekend if you can and get things signed.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Saw an ad on the cover of the Barrie Super Shopper-20 salt bins for $1100.00. Cant quite remember the company, but can look into it if you want.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;837865 said:


> Saw an ad on the cover of the Barrie Super Shopper-20 salt bins for $1100.00. Cant quite remember the company, but can look into it if you want.


I don't need 20, but I've been quoted $180 a pop by Beaver Valley. I could place 2 of those bins you mention at each spot, plus have 4 left over and still be way cheaper:angry:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Please post the 20 for 1100 number Johnny.

The best I have seen is 120 each.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

If I remember correctly it was called Forest City Plastics, out of London.

Here's the contact info I got from online. I'm almost 100% certain this is the company (because I have near photgraphic memory) and the email address stuck out as awkward. Will have to confirm for sure tomorrow.

Telephone: (519) 858-5795 
Fax: (519) 858-9196 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;837910 said:


> Please post the 20 for 1100 number Johnny.
> 
> The best I have seen is 120 each.


I'm not sure how many you're buying, but I need 8. If you want to order together I'm cool with that. Call me when you know.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I will figure it out next week. That might work well.

Jon


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

For salt bins try: http://outdoorsupplies.ca/

Just got my 04 back from the shop, new oil pan, ball joints, U joints, tranny lines, hubs, axle stub shaft. The works. All ready to plow. Just need to get the new plow and salter installed. Looking forward to the winter. In the mean time I get to try this badboy out:


----------



## Grassman09

No top cover or you just use a mesh tarp? Just do not suck up annuals from the flower bed it makes a mess and will eventually clog the tube. We found that out the hard way, figured it was better then shoveling up the pile and dumping it onto the dump trailer.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, "found that out the hard way"

How long did the 04 spend in the shop for that amount of work?


----------



## augerandblade

Lynden-Jeff;838063 said:


> For salt bins try: http://outdoorsupplies.ca/
> 
> Just got my 04 back from the shop, new oil pan, ball joints, U joints, tranny lines, hubs, axle stub shaft. The works. All ready to plow. Just need to get the new plow and salter installed. Looking forward to the winter. In the mean time I get to try this badboy out:


we owe we owe its of to work we go.


----------



## augerandblade

musclecarboy;837363 said:


> I had a late start to today, doing office work. I got a call from a client cancelling a job for the next 2 weeks, concerned about frost. Then I walk outside to this!!


thats par for the course get used to it.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I replaced the annuals with animals while skimming through the post. Thought it was Halloween!!

It has been a long time since the ground was this saturated...... The beginning of November looks cool and damp.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Grassman09;838070 said:


> No top cover or you just use a mesh tarp? Just do not suck up annuals from the flower bed it makes a mess and will eventually clog the tube. We found that out the hard way, figured it was better then shoveling up the pile and dumping it onto the dump trailer.


Hey,

This thing is hard to clog, so far its seen a 20lb watermellon and a 2 ft peice of 2X4. Both it ate like no tomorow. It is a 25 hp tho, no small machine here. Only way ive gotten it clogged is with long bendable (live trimmed) branches. I have a video of the watermellon somewhere.



Pristine PM ltd;838072 said:


> haha, "found that out the hard way"
> 
> How long did the 04 spend in the shop for that amount of work?


The work only took 3 days but its been there for a week since I havent had time to pick it up. No biggie, it wont start towing the leaf rig until this week. Im looking forward to having it all back on the road.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

The number for the salt boxes is 519 858 5795. Price is 1100.00 for 20 PCS. Says they'll deliver for free too-cant beat that.


----------



## Daner

Thats one nice sucker yaa got there Jeff... bet the leaves run when they see you show up .Did you say your getting a new plow?


----------



## DeVries

This is the leaf setup that we have for the fall leaf cleanup. Ours has inhaled pumpkins, mums, annuals, sticks and leaves. So far we're really happy with this setup...it's now our third season. Hopefully we can use this setup for a few more weeks before the snow starts to fly.


----------



## heather lawn spray

JohnnyRoyale;838252 said:


> The number for the salt boxes is 519 858 5795. Price is 1100.00 for 20 PCS. Says they'll deliver for free too-cant beat that.


Do you remember what size boxes that refers to? We're going to need 20 this fall, to set out


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I sent them an email for pricing info. Not to be a cheap *******, but let's try and get an even better deal on mass quantity. I will let you know how big they are and what they look like when they respond on monday.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I didn't know bastar d was not allowed... man... that pisses me off for some reason.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Thanks Jon

I'm not a lock on the 20 yet but it's goin' that way! Customer for 8 years, up for renewal this year. Sould know for certain soon


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Dont know on the size sorry.


----------



## Grassman09

Lynden-Jeff;838142 said:


> Hey,
> 
> This thing is hard to clog, so far its seen a 20lb watermellon and a 2 ft peice of 2X4. Both it ate like no tomorow. It is a 25 hp tho, no small machine here. Only way ive gotten it clogged is with long bendable (live trimmed) branches. I have a video of the watermellon somewhere.


Yea we were using a 16hp Billy goat. I think the Little Wonder units are better or just more HP.


----------



## cet

I bought salt boxes from The Salt Depot last year. They were $150 each or $135 if you bought 10 or more. They hold approx. 600 lbs. 20 for $1100 sounds very cheap to me. Are these used? Last year when I was looking there were lots of used ones in the Auto Trader but they all looked pretty beat up.


----------



## musclecarboy

What salt prices are people getting? Salt depot told me $90 for 100t or $97 picked up no guarantee. I'll have to see what my stone supplier says, they were $84 last year but told me there would be a pretty substantial increase this year.


----------



## heather lawn spray

cet;839414 said:


> I bought salt boxes from The Salt Depot last year. They were $150 each or $135 if you bought 10 or more. They hold approx. 600 lbs. 20 for $1100 sounds very cheap to me. Are these used? Last year when I was looking there were lots of used ones in the Auto Trader but they all looked pretty beat up.


Cet's sounds more like it. 5 cubic feet/600 pounds sounds about right. That's still a better deal than I'm getting out here on the retail market


----------



## Daner

Get stocked up on your salt guys,Winters not far away


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;839528 said:


> Salt depot told me $90 for 100t or $97 picked up no guarantee.


If you pre pay you should be. Try draglam they have good prices too. Salt Depot just got 20'000 tons last week I heard.

Dave.


----------



## Grassman09

DAFFMOBILEWASH;838091 said:


> I replaced the annuals with animals while skimming through the post.


Must be the soap fumes getting to you...


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;839647 said:


> Get stocked up on your salt guys,Winters not far away


. . . the salter and blue light are mounted.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Grassman09;839660 said:


> If you pre pay you should be. Try draglam they have good prices too. Salt Depot just got 20'000 tons last week I heard.
> 
> Dave.


Not sure who's salt it is, but I saw them unloading another ship at the docks near Cherry Street. Last time I was down that way they had the two normal piles they always have there, now with another ship, and what normally comes in during the season, I'm hoping there is no salt storage worries again.


----------



## Daner

If you have the room.....Its best to get lots.....who knowsxysport what conditions we will have this year.....could be real Icy
I got my shovel and a pail of pickle mix.....I'm readypayup


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;839857 said:


> If you have the room.....Its best to get lots.....who knowsxysport what conditions we will have this year.....could be real Icy
> I got my shovel and a pail of pickle mix.....I'm readypayup


We're increasing our salt bin capacity this fall


----------



## cet

Catholic Board is going with Pickle Mix again this year. It made such a mess last year that they bought a sweeper. It's a PITA storing both Pickle and Straight salt.


----------



## grandview

I'm backing out of this thread,,no need to hear about someones pickle making a mess!


----------



## heather lawn spray

grandview;839905 said:


> I'm backing out of this thread,,no need to hear about someones pickle making a mess!


How do you _KNOW_ someones pickle made a mess!? You been watching _again_!:laughing:

Is PICKLE the new word that means opposite to STRAIGHT??


----------



## Grassman09

Bruce'sEx;839702 said:


> Not sure who's salt it is, but I saw them unloading another ship at the docks near Cherry Street. Last time I was down that way they had the two normal piles they always have there, now with another ship, and what normally comes in during the season, I'm hoping there is no salt storage worries again.


The citys are going to gobble that up I'll bet. I know the 407 yard by my place is maybe 3/4 full they got a load just before the snow stopped last year so maybe there wont be a shortage.


----------



## grandview

heather lawn spray;839864 said:


> We're increasing our salt bin capacity this fall


Is this code for Viagra ?:laughing:



heather lawn spray;840025 said:


> How do you _KNOW_ someones pickle made a mess!? You been watching _again_!:laughing:
> 
> Is PICKLE the new word that means opposite to STRAIGHT??


I thought GP was the opposite straight?


----------



## Grassman09

This is my leaf sucker system. The trees at this place are not even close to being done. Have to hit up friends that have suckers.


----------



## heather lawn spray

grandview;840045 said:


> Is this code for Viagra ?:laughing:
> 
> I thought GP was the opposite straight?


Should I ask on a public forum how you know about these things?


----------



## grandview

heather lawn spray;840166 said:


> Should I ask on a public forum how you know about these things?


I get CTV down here I learned it from your Newspeople!

And Grapes confirmed it on Hockey talk.


----------



## heather lawn spray

grandview;840171 said:


> I get CTV down here I learned it from your Newspeople!
> 
> And Grapes confirmed it on Hockey talk.


If Grapes confirmed it then it must be true!!


----------



## grandview

heather lawn spray;840198 said:


> If Grapes confirmed it then it must be true!!


He also said he plays with Ole Blue everyday too.


----------



## heather lawn spray

I gotta get more sleep, the 11 week old golden retriever wakes up _really_ early


----------



## ff1221

heather lawn spray;840212 said:


> I gotta get more sleep, the 11 week old golden retriever wakes up _really_ early


Holy crap, tell me about it, got a 8 week old black lab Friday, last night it woke up very hour barking and yelping, at least the early mornings are getting me primed for plow season.


----------



## Neige

Pristine PM ltd;839069 said:


> I sent them an email for pricing info. Not to be a cheap *******, but let's try and get an even better deal on mass quantity. I will let you know how big they are and what they look like when they respond on monday.


Im in for 20 salt boxes, I was going to call them on Monday, but will wait. Might be better if only one orders everything.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Saw in another thread you guys were interesed in this style of box. I have one in my yard I picked up from another contractor that left it on one of my sites, They are on the cheaper side (hence the cheaper price) good for maybe 2-3 years use. Although the better outdoor supplies ones are more expensive, they are much more heavy duty.


----------



## Neige

I have 12 of the grey ones, you can get them at Rona for $169.00. Mine are 5 years old and still going strong.

I just got one of the blue ones, and it cost 149.00. Good size, and looks like it would last. 

$55 sounds almost to good to be true. Will wait and see.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=87625&highlight=salt+box+paint

I think these are the same ones.

I have lots of the grey ones too-some are 10 years old.


----------



## musclecarboy

Lynden-Jeff;840484 said:


> Saw in another thread you guys were interesed in this style of box. I have one in my yard I picked up from another contractor that left it on one of my sites, They are on the cheaper side (hence the cheaper price) good for maybe 2-3 years use. Although the better outdoor supplies ones are more expensive, they are much more heavy duty.


Do you get a comission by selling those? LOL. The blue ones are OK, kinda small. I used 4 of the ones CET bought last year. I don't know what the hell you could possibly do to a bin, even the cheapest of cheap, for it to last less than 5 years. Only 2-3 years out of the grey ones is a stretch I think.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hello Jon,

No we don't have a retail stores that sell our salt bins, but you can buy direct from us.

Small Boxes hold 120kg - 140kg are $65.00 each plus taxes & shipping or 20 (1 Skid) for $1100.00 plus taxes and most places shipping is included for full skids I would need your postal code to verify.

Large Boxes hold 180kg - 200kg are $85.00 each plus taxes & shipping (1 skid = 9 units)
There is will not be available until around the end of November due to back log of orders.

Tracey Fischer
Administration
Forest City Models and Patterns Ltd.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think she meant that the large boxes are on backorder and not available now. I will give her a call right now and confirm.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yep, large ones are the grey ones that Jeff pictured, small ones a similar to the blue ones, but a bit smaller looking. I don't know how to upload pics, I will try though.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

She is going to ask her boss if there are any price breaks in larger numbers. I will let you know.
She doubts it though.
Jon


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

musclecarboy;840515 said:


> Do you get a comission by selling those? LOL. The blue ones are OK, kinda small. I used 4 of the ones CET bought last year. I don't know what the hell you could possibly do to a bin, even the cheapest of cheap, for it to last less than 5 years. Only 2-3 years out of the grey ones is a stretch I think.


No commision, the ad caught my eye when paying for gas last week, and thought it was a good deal. Thats all.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think he meant Jeff, haha.

Anyway, off to work, I will let you know if the price gets any better.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Pencil me in for 20, I waiting for them to sign the renewal though


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I don't know about you guys but the grey ones would never last me 10 years, people flip our alt boxes over and the plastic is MUCH thinner then the blue ones. That being said, if its true these are 60$ im going to buy them anyways, Heck, even if I get a couple years out of it, they are a third the price. Also the blue holds almost as much as the grey approx 10 CF vs 12 CF.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;840519 said:


> I think she meant that the large boxes are on backorder and not available now. I will give her a call right now and confirm.


Let us know please. I'm not sure if late nov still works, that's a hell of a deal tho so I might wait. 140kg seems really small. I think the lg boxes are more worthwhile.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;840532 said:


> No commision, the ad caught my eye when paying for gas last week, and thought it was a good deal. Thats all.


Ha ha no I was asking jeff since he was pushing those expensive ones so hard


----------



## cet

One thing to consider when buying, you want one big enough that you can always have 150-200lbs, that makes them harder to steal. If you leave it almost empty it might not be there when you come back.


----------



## heather lawn spray

I vote for the larger ones. The customer is buying them installed and loaded, so I don't really care how long they last.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Has anyone ever rented them out? We told a few condo's for $20 a month they could rent them, or buy them for $200.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am tempted to wait for the larger ones as well btw. The small ones are not bad though, so if the deal is right, I am good either way.


----------



## musclecarboy

How can you charge rent Jon? I'm putting them on my sites to make it easier for my sidewalk guys to do salting instead of bringing a seperate truck with treated salt. That don't care how I do it, they just need it cleared and salted.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

For salt extra sites, we charge for all of our boxes. $120 to be filled with salt, $250 to be filled with Landscaper's Choice-price includes spreading of course. 

For all in contracts-we put them there to make it easier for the walk guys.


----------



## augerandblade

Grassman09;839660 said:


> If you pre pay you should be. Try draglam they have good prices too. Salt Depot just got 20'000 tons last week I heard.
> 
> Dave.


84 bucks per metric tonne, just got in 38 tonne two lweeks ago from Canadian Salt delivered to my yard


----------



## heather lawn spray

thanks for the info!!:waving:


----------



## Daner

augerandblade;840912 said:


> 84 bucks per metric tonne, just got in 38 tonne two lweeks ago from Canadian Salt delivered to my yard


That Is one smoken dealxysport........Stock er up. De snow Is coming Yee haah

Last winter must have been a rough one
Looking at my 02 up on the hoist.....wow I cant beleive the rust I picked
and this rig was at Krown before last winter for a spray job.
It looks like nothing was ever on It.
I think I'm spraying It myself this year.....


----------



## ff1221

Daner;841075 said:


> That Is one smoken dealxysport........Stock er up. De snow Is coming Yee haah
> 
> Last winter must have been a rough one
> Looking at my 02 up on the hoist.....wow I cant beleive the rust I picked
> and this rig was at Krown before last winter for a spray job.
> It looks like nothing was ever on It.
> I think I'm spraying It myself this year.....


Find that all to often Daner, whole lotta price for very little product. We do all of our own, and usually put about half a pail on each truck, gotta make em last.


----------



## Daner

ff1221;841637 said:


> Find that all to often Daner, whole lotta price for very little product. We do all of our own, and usually put about half a pail on each truck, gotta make em last.


What product do you use for your rust proofing?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Salt and water


----------



## Daner

I just finished painting all under the old Dodge with Tremclad......Shes looking better now

Later I will put the oil to It.....I Want to try something other than Fluid Film....Too expensive for a gal pail


----------



## Daner

The Big Bad Dodge Is preaty slick now underneath.......I wont even need to put wheels on
Slide my way to the jobswesport


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

My self I like the old school drippy stuff!!


----------



## Grassman09

Where can I get leaf Vac hose here looking at 8" by 10 or 12' I was quoted $300 for the rubber stuff 10' from a G.C. Duke reseller. 

Poly would be nice but $$..


----------



## DKG

There used to be a place in Mississauga, Ontario Hose Specialists, I would try them. Good luck.


----------



## Grassman09

DKG;842542 said:


> There used to be a place in Mississauga, Ontario Hose Specialists, I would try them. Good luck.


Thanks Keith. I'll shoot them a email and see if they can help me out.

Do you run a leaf Vac? What length is your hose on it do you know?

Dave.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Some days,,, Not too many lately,, but some days I just Love.

Dealer got my new 8'6" MVP Plus in Early So I'm getting it on Thursday. 

I was talking to one of my competitors (and there's only a couple around me) and find out he's not plowing this year because he got a job driving a Township Plow. And Asked if I could handle some of his customers. 

Then I find out from him one of the Bigger Orangeville companies won't be doing any work North of Hwy 89 this year..



Some days just make you smile


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Grassman09;842586 said:


> Thanks Keith. I'll shoot them a email and see if they can help me out.
> 
> Do you run a leaf Vac? What length is your hose on it do you know?
> 
> Dave.


In my giantvac book its 
8" X 10 ft for 10 hp,

10" X 10 ft for 16 hp and

12" x 10 ft for 25 hp.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Grassman09

Lynden-Jeff;842677 said:


> In my giantvac book its
> 8" X 10 ft for 10 hp,
> 
> 10" X 10 ft for 16 hp and
> 
> 12" x 10 ft for 25 hp.
> 
> Cheers
> Jeff


Okay thanks good to know. Its a 20hp unit. the output tube is square and i believe is 8x8.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Tried a quick test fit of the Snow Ex 8500 in the 06 Dodge short box. In fact almost a perfect fit only 3" more of an overhang than a 8' box. Will have it installed in a week or two depending on the weather. 

Only issue is the cross members for the 5th wheel hitch making a uneven surface for the framework of the salter. Going to incorperate a latching mechanism for the 5th wheel and the salter, strapless......

Any news from Ol Skully Daner, perhaps you should give him his own thread....giving his weekly/seasonal thoughts and predictions!!!!! So far this winter he has been spot on!!!!


----------



## By-The-Lake

Newbie Alert! This will be my first season plowing with my own truck (rather than working for someone else) and I was wondering if you need a separate insurance policy for the truck and for another for liability, or is it usually included on the policy for the truck. I haven't called my insurance company to look into this yet but I was wondering if there are some specialized insurance companies that might have better rates for the landscape trade or any insurance companies that you would particlarly recommend?


----------



## heather lawn spray

Fella, have you come to the right place!!:waving:

A fellow in Maine and I are putting together an insurance guide book for newbee plowers to hand to them as they walk throught the door. Not ready yet though

In Ontario the truck policy should be a commercial vehicle policy, with a snow plowing endorsement written into it. If you don't do that an insurer can cancel coverage for non-disclosure of facts, 'a material non-disclosure'

The second policy is in Ontario is the Comprehensive General Liabilility policy the CGL. It covers the business operations, 'how you do you work'. You will have to tell the broker how much snow business you are planning to do, so have that figure ready. 

Currently some companies will not write insurance coverage for plowers, especially newbee's because of the high risk of snowplowing. Check with a commercial insurance broker to make sure you can get affordable coverage before pursuing this too far down the road. PM me with any specific questions when you earn your pm's


----------



## grandview

Can you send me a copy of this book?


----------



## DeVries

Grassman09;842522 said:


> Where can I get leaf Vac hose here looking at 8" by 10 or 12' I was quoted $300 for the rubber stuff 10' from a G.C. Duke reseller.
> 
> Poly would be nice but $$..


I bought a poly hose from my billy goat dealer last season the replace the worn one we had. Cost me almost $400.00.


----------



## ff1221

Daner;841663 said:


> What product do you use for your rust proofing?


I just use a generic dripless oil from any auto supply store, runs about $80.00 for a 20L pail, but if you have a UAP nearby, they sell ProForm dripless oil, and it works well, haven't priced it lately, but it's probably competetive.


----------



## Triple L

DAFFMOBILEWASH;842712 said:


> Tried a quick test fit of the Snow Ex 8500 in the 06 Dodge short box. In fact almost a perfect fit only 3" more of an overhang than a 8' box. Will have it installed in a week or two depending on the weather.
> 
> Only issue is the cross members for the 5th wheel hitch making a uneven surface for the framework of the salter. Going to incorperate a latching mechanism for the 5th wheel and the salter, strapless......
> 
> Any news from Ol Skully Daner, perhaps you should give him his own thread....giving his weekly/seasonal thoughts and predictions!!!!! So far this winter he has been spot on!!!!


And EVERYONE tells me you cant put a 2 yard in a short box..........

Glade you bought the 8500 upposed to the 7550


----------



## Daner

Nice Salter ,that 85.....The short box GM is 6'-6" I think....What Is the Dodgers?wesport

I ended up home brewing my own spray on oil....Wow It soaked In every were
I usesd one of those syphone sprayers....with the tube that runs In the oil...worked great.
I mixed 50 diesel with 50 #10, I remember a old trick us hot roders would do...Add a small splash of Diesel fuel In the pail of wash water...It would seep It around the widow trims etc.

My Western plow Is sold, and the New plow goes on this week end 

Skully Is Off on his hunting trip ,He should be back soon


----------



## DeVries

You putting a Boss on that truck?


----------



## Daner

DeVries;843046 said:


> You putting a Boss on that truck?


I can't decide between a Boss Or the Reverwesport


----------



## musclecarboy

By-The-Lake;842850 said:


> Newbie Alert! This will be my first season plowing with my own truck (rather than working for someone else) and I was wondering if you need a separate insurance policy for the truck and for another for liability, or is it usually included on the policy for the truck. I haven't called my insurance company to look into this yet but I was wondering if there are some specialized insurance companies that might have better rates for the landscape trade or any insurance companies that you would particlarly recommend?


Get all the proper insurance. I have 2,000,000 limits and my auto is $6k, CGL is $3600. In the long run its nice to know youre properly covered.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

grandview;842855 said:


> Can you send me a copy of this book?


I own the distribution rights so you'll have to go through me!payup


----------



## grandview

JohnnyRoyale;843125 said:


> I own the distribution rights so you'll have to go through me!payup


I heard that phrase somewhere before.:realmad:


----------



## heather lawn spray

JohnnyRoyale;843125 said:


> I own the distribution rights so you'll have to go through me!payup


That's okay. . .I have the distribution lefts and the rights are no use without the lefts to go with 'em


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;842886 said:


> I bought a poly hose from my billy goat dealer last season the replace the worn one we had. Cost me almost $400.00.


I'm gonna try going direct to the co DKG posted. Fired a email to them yesterday no word yet. Thanks.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I saw a home made one the other day. walk behind blower, reversed, with a horizontal engine spinning it. Said it worked great. The chute took off from the outlet of the blower. I took a picture with my phone, but I don't know how to upload to my computer yet. The hose was the tight with the metal wire and clear plastic.


----------



## Grassman09

Don't worry I ended up going to Michigan and getting the 20hp unit. Just need to modify it a little bit and I should be in business.


----------



## Triple L

So im trying to install this boss plow's wiring... Holy smokes, The snoway was like 50X easier then this crap... Liking the blade but this wiring is a bit more complicated then i was thinking it would be....


----------



## cet

Triple L;845971 said:


> So im trying to install this boss plow's wiring... Holy smokes, The snoway was like 50X easier then this crap... Liking the blade but this wiring is a bit more complicated then i was thinking it would be....


Take it to JD's house with a 6 pack of Laker and sit back and let an expert put it on.:laughing:


----------



## heather lawn spray

cet;846018 said:


> Take it to JD's house with a 6 pack of Laker and sit back and let an expert put it on.:laughing:


You better hope JD ain't listenin' in!!


----------



## JD Dave

cet;846018 said:


> Take it to JD's house with a 6 pack of Laker and sit back and let an expert put it on.:laughing:


I'll let James do it he's the expert on wiring. The Snoway is a friggin mess compared to the Boss. The Boss is all plug and play Chad must be working in the dark.


----------



## cet

I thought they were all plug and play now. I am far from an expert and I have put on many. Never a Boss though. The old relays were a PITA


----------



## heather lawn spray

I agree with JD. Had both and thought the BOSS was alot simpler to deal with.


----------



## augerandblade

Pristine PM ltd;845474 said:


> I saw a home made one the other day. walk behind blower, reversed, with a horizontal engine spinning it. Said it worked great. The chute took off from the outlet of the blower. I took a picture with my phone, but I don't know how to upload to my computer yet. The hose was the tight with the metal wire and clear plastic.


:waving:Just interested to know if anyone uses a lawn tractor setup with vacuum mounted either on the PTO or a separate power pack on the side with a bin mounted on the back for collection of leaves. Ive been using a 1986 and 1988 JD 318 lawn tractor with that kind of setup. Bought both of em brand new back then. We use back pack and hand held blowers to blast the leaves out to where the tractors can reach the leaves and either dump at the site or load up on dump truck.


----------



## Triple L

cet;846306 said:


> I thought they were all plug and play now. I am far from an expert and I have put on many. Never a Boss though. The old relays were a PITA


so far what im reading i have to splice into the parking light wiring and the turn signal wiring... my wire tester screwed off... do you guys know which colour is which, theres a yellow, brown and black...


----------



## Daner

I would let you know when I pick mine up this week:waving:
It should be some where in the wiring diagram

Post some pictures


----------



## cet

Triple L;846476 said:


> so far what im reading i have to splice into the parking light wiring and the turn signal wiring... my wire tester screwed off... do you guys know which colour is which, theres a yellow, brown and black...


If it is like most wiring the yellow is going to be the signal, the brown will be the running lights and the black is the ground. 2 of those colours should be common on both sides and the yellow might change to green then it is signals for sure.

I had to do the same on the Westerns but I can't remember that far back, I can hardly remember last week.


----------



## Triple L

lol im the same way...

thanks chris


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;846513 said:


> lol im the same way...
> 
> thanks chris


I can haul either '06 and a test light down there if you give me the word


----------



## musclecarboy

I switched gears officially as of today to indoor winter stuff. Installing 110,000 sq ft of racking in Woodbridge. Wow these pictures are horrible... theyre from my iPhone. To give you an idea of size, those are 12' garage doors in the 1st pic. The whole place is over a 1/2 million sq ft


----------



## Daner

Hey Tommy...Nice job you got there....Wow

How long will that take you?


----------



## Daner

Any of you guys got a pic or 2 of your Boss wings? (X-VT)

I will be making a set soon


----------



## Nestech

Triple L;845971 said:


> So im trying to install this boss plow's wiring... Holy smokes, The snoway was like 50X easier then this crap... Liking the blade but this wiring is a bit more complicated then i was thinking it would be....


Chad, You can still call if you like, I will walk you through it.


----------



## Triple L

Thanks for the offers guys, Adam stopped by the shop today and gave me a few pointers... Dave thinks im on crack cause it is supposibly suppost to be plug and play, but after i removed about 12 snoway connections, every thing was all good after that... ( i didnt install the Noway so i wasnt sure weather all this crap was factory or Noway stuff and it was pretty confuzing with wires and connectors everywhere!) Gonna have it all up and running by tomarrow...

Adam - Thanks again so much.... This thing woulda be a disaster if i would have left all that noway stuff on there


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;846899 said:


> Thanks for the offers guys, Adam stopped by the shop today and gave me a few pointers... Dave thinks im on crack cause it is supposibly suppost to be plug and play, but after i removed about 12 snoway connections, every thing was all good after that... ( i didnt install the Noway so i wasnt sure weather all this crap was factory or Noway stuff and it was pretty confuzing with wires and connectors everywhere!) Gonna have it all up and running by tomarrow...
> 
> Adam - Thanks again so much.... This thing woulda be a disaster if i would have left all that noway stuff on there


Still shaking my head. LOL


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;847012 said:


> Still shaking my head. LOL


I'll take a picture of the snoway fiasco that was going on... that will explain everything... What a disaster... Gotter working tho,.. just gotta button er up tomarrow 

It takes quite a while when dumb and dumber are working on it HAHAHA


----------



## cet

I put my timbrens on my 09 today. I had to take the bottom bolt out of the shock to get the right side in.
I also installed the mount for the Blizzard 810. If the warden will let me out tomorrow I might work on it but she had complete ACL surgery yesterday so that might be a NO.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

wow, priorities! Being a good husband, or working on the truck... tough tough decisions. haha


----------



## ff1221

Hey, anyone looking for a used Boss V-plow, a local guy has a couple for sale currently on 06-07 fords, also has a steel sander, rebuilt last year for sale. If anyone is interested let me know, I'll get you all the pertinent info.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;847049 said:


> I put my timbrens on my 09 today. I had to take the bottom bolt out of the shock to get the right side in.
> I also installed the mount for the Blizzard 810. If the warden will let me out tomorrow I might work on it but she had complete ACL surgery yesterday so that might be a NO.


The warden let me work all day yesterday and today, Fri was her last day at work, so she's a kept women now. I hope she doesn't read this. LOL


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;846899 said:


> Thanks for the offers guys, Adam stopped by the shop today and gave me a few pointers... Dave thinks im on crack cause it is supposibly suppost to be plug and play, but after i removed about 12 snoway connections, every thing was all good after that... ( i didnt install the Noway so i wasnt sure weather all this crap was factory or Noway stuff and it was pretty confuzing with wires and connectors everywhere!) Gonna have it all up and running by tomarrow...
> 
> Adam - Thanks again so much.... This thing woulda be a disaster if i would have left all that noway stuff on there


how's your bouncing baby Boss this mornin'? feed burped and changed?


----------



## Triple L

heather lawn spray;847357 said:


> how's your bouncing baby Boss this mornin'? feed burped and changed?


she was real thirsty last night.... but she hasnt woken up yet today


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

On my way to london to get some of those salt boxes, hopefully they are as good as they look on the ad.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am going to get the bigger ones. She never phoned back about a larger order.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Just got back. These will be great. I think I am going to go back and get some more, I am getting the guy to send me a tally of what colors he has and what quanitity. If anyone is interested and will pitch in for some gas I will take the trailer and pick up whatever anyone wants. He has white, grey, green, yellow, dark grey and possibly blue, black and red.


----------



## McGaw

Lynden-Jeff,
The boxes I picked up for $60.00 are the ones you guys are talking about. I went and grabbed a couple, looked inside and on the lid it says London Plastics, well, I don't remember what it says now, but it does say London Plastics
How much did you pay for them? 
They seem fairly durable and I think they'll last awhile.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

McGaw;847626 said:


> Lynden-Jeff,
> The boxes I picked up for $60.00 are the ones you guys are talking about. I went and grabbed a couple, looked inside and on the lid it says London Plastics, well, I don't remember what it says now, but it does say London Plastics
> How much did you pay for them?
> They seem fairly durable and I think they'll last awhile.


I paid 60, probably from the same guy you got em from. Mine don't say london plastics, just "forest city model". I can't find anything on the net about em.


----------



## musclecarboy

Jeff, how big are they compared to the blue ones you posted. I'm in for 8 of them, but prob the bigger model


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

The small model is TINY, he had one and I mean tiny. These are perfect size for salt. These are most likley bigger then the blue, atleast 10 cu/ft id estimate. I will see if I can post some pics later today.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## heather lawn spray

My customer still hasn't made a decision for this year but the quote included 20 boxes.


----------



## Neige

I still want 20 boxes, maybe cheaper if I have them shipped directly to my office. Waiting for the pics, sounding good.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Sorry, I am confused, Jeff, you went to the place that Johnny Royale had posted about right?


----------



## Neige

Lynden-Jeff;847642 said:


> I paid 60, probably from the same guy you got em from. Mine don't say london plastics, just "forest city model". I can't find anything on the net about em.


I just checked out the ones I have already the same as yours with CAV 4 under the name.


----------



## cet

Well my plug and play on my Blizzard isn't so easy. Especially without a manual.

With the truck off I can get the module to click by moving the headset. I can get everything to work perfect and then by moving the headset I can make the lights do some crazy stuff. With everything working perfect I can move the headset and get the headlights and signals on both sides to flash. I need a litlle B&B help.


----------



## Triple L

cet;847852 said:


> Well my plug and play on my Blizzard isn't so easy.


Come on Chris... Are you on crack??? JD says plug and play is a cakewalk and thought I was on crack to.... LOL

I finally got myn all up and running.... Not too impressed with the boss head lights, there about as yellow as the amber turn signals..... Or maby i am just spoiled with my $7.00 princess auto ones that i have in my truck.....
Cant get my high beams on the plow working either... have to take a look at it again tomarrow


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Any light setup beats the blizzard setup. That is the one thing I love about the new Blizzards.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;848010 said:


> Come on Chris... Are you on crack??? JD says plug and play is a cakewalk and thought I was on crack to.... LOL
> 
> I finally got myn all up and running.... Not too impressed with the boss head lights, there about as yellow as the amber turn signals..... Or maby i am just spoiled with my $7.00 princess auto ones.....
> Cant get my high beams on the plow working either... have to take a look at it again tomarrow


The 70's called and they want your Snoway lights back. LOL


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;848024 said:


> The 70's called and they want your Snoway lights back. LOL


LOL... Overall im vary impressed with this blade so far... best move i've made yet, driving home today, truck felt extremely good, no bucking and bouncing around going over bumps like i was with that noway... I turned the tbars up 8 turns, so now its 6 above normal... Vary vary vary happy I sold that POS mega rev for this Boss...But I do hope Jeff's will work half decent for him this winter


----------



## heather lawn spray

Boss's lights should work, double check the grounds to the light connections. I just remembered there is some sort of custom made connection required to run the GM lights from the Boss plow. Not a huge deal but you have to know which wire where


----------



## cet

Not only can I not get it too work but my engine light is on now.

JD, did you take the lights out of your truck or did James, man what a PITA, never got the passenger side out, I took the air box out instead. Autually never got the driver's side out either.


----------



## grandview

Come on Chris ,you can do it!


----------



## JD Dave

cet;848054 said:


> Not only can I not get it too work but my engine light is on now.
> 
> JD, did you take the lights out of your truck or did James, man what a PITA, never got the passenger side out, I took the air box out instead. Autually never got the driver's side out either.


I've had mine out many times. You need to take the white piece under the grill off. Take the 2 screws holding it on in both front wheel wells and gently pull it off. Don't yank the lights too hard or you'll break the 2 mounting tabs which need to be taken off for removal.


----------



## cet

Those 7mm screws are the only thing holding the front white bumper cover on.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Pristine PM ltd;847795 said:


> Sorry, I am confused, Jeff, you went to the place that Johnny Royale had posted about right?


No idea, im a little confused to. I saw another thread which is where we saw the KIJIJI add, this is where I bought mine from and he has more, so I was offering to pick up if people needed as they are in London.



Triple L;848033 said:


> LOL... Overall im vary impressed with this blade so far... best move i've made yet, driving home today, truck felt extremely good, no bucking and bouncing around going over bumps like i was with that noway... I turned the tbars up 8 turns, so now its 6 above normal... Vary vary vary happy I sold that POS mega rev for this Boss...But I do hope Jeff's will work half decent for him this winter


Ya, I hope mine stands up to this season better then last, but I know I will be taken care of either way. As much as its reliability is in the back of my head, I know it moves snow like no other.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## cet

Jeff. I hope it works perfect for you. They have had more then enough time to get this fixed.


----------



## musclecarboy

TWN is saying avove 0 temps for the next 2 weeks, no complaints there . I'm perfectly OK with a low precip winter


----------



## Daner

Sitting at -2 cel here.....And lots of frost
Chad ,are you putting wings on the VXT?
Cet....good luck with your wiring......Is It up and running yet?........And soon time to put some FF on those clubs and kiss them good bye for a while...It will be snowing soon


----------



## Triple L

Daner - thats a negative, 9.2 is pretty big for a chev already... the wing tips are only a few inches off the ground already in the full v position... Im gonna try and raise my subframe up a little more today...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Which wings can I put on older Unimount Western 8.5 V's? Thanks.


----------



## Daner

JohnnyRoyale;848559 said:


> Which wings can I put on older Unimount Western 8.5 V's? Thanks.


Here's the wings I made for this 8-6 Western
I don't think Western makes them for that plow


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Western doesnt make them.

Didn't want to get into fabbing anything, but just may have too.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Even had frost here in the tropics!!! With the full moon and the swing in temps the probabilities are increasing for the white stuff. The weather guessing networks are all in consensious with a milder winter. EEK!! 

Is Ol skully back from hunting??? Time to set the yung pups straight!!! I know one thing that the pumpkins this year were like carving into a old wiskey barrel around here. 


LLL-- Hope the blade works out for you. The only thing you are going to miss is the DP.


----------



## Daner

JohnnyRoyale;848581 said:


> Western doesnt make them.
> 
> Didn't want to get into fabbing anything, but just may have too.


I think Its the only way....You can make them any size you want....I kicked mine out 15 degrees and they were 12"


----------



## Triple L

DAFFMOBILEWASH;848592 said:


> Even had frost here in the tropics!!! With the full moon and the swing in temps the probabilities are increasing for the white stuff. The weather guessing networks are all in consensious with a milder winter. EEK!!
> 
> Is Ol skully back from hunting??? Time to set the yung pups straight!!! I know one thing that the pumpkins this year were like carving into a old wiskey barrel around here.
> 
> LLL-- Hope the blade works out for you. The only thing you are going to miss is the DP.


Not a chance will i miss it... You must not have seen my newest toy.. 16' swing wing out back... with enuff down pressure to lift the back tires off of the ground about 2 inches wesport

Atleast the boss blade lifts off the ground... unlike the one i had last year LOL


----------



## Daner

DAFFMOBILEWASH;848592 said:


> Even had frost here in the tropics!!! With the full moon and the swing in temps the probabilities are increasing for the white stuff. The weather guessing networks are all in consensious with a milder winter. EEK!!
> 
> Is Ol skully back from hunting??? Time to set the yung pups straight!!! I know one thing that the pumpkins this year were like carving into a old wiskey barrel around here.
> 
> LLL-- Hope the blade works out for you. The only thing you are going to miss is the DP.


I cant remember the weather people saying It would be this frosty this morning....There were out to lunch last year...Now there out for drinks
Hey Ole Skully.....I got ta get a pic of the ole bugger....He should be back from the woods by now.

Our Pumpkin patch put out small pumpkins this year....but they were ok to carve

We will see about the so called mild winter....even still That could trigger more Snow:waving:


----------



## Daner

Just watch out for the rocks with that Bad Boy Rear plow


----------



## cet

Well Daner I put the lights back on today and it was harder to make the lights do crazy things but it still does. I can move the headset without moving a single wire and turn the lights off. It's like it gets a ground through the headset.
So I phoned a guy who plows for me with the same Blizzard to see if I could try his headset and he tells me his does the exact same thing. I am going to bolt it in place instead of using their pins and it should be fine. Checked all the wiring again today and it is all fine. Don't know what else to do


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

How does any property maintenance company live without a leaf loader. BEST PURCHASE EVER!!!!! lol Can anyone tell im stuck in leaf hell?


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

or a Little Wonder Optimax leaf blower, rented one last week . That thing was amazing. even handled wet leaves no problem.. I'll bet it would clear a 12' wide sidewalk of powder snow no problem.


----------



## DeVries

Hey Jeff
I purchased ours 3 years ago and never looked back. This year is like last year tons of leaves due to the wet summer. No more tarps that are dirty and wet, just blow them to the trailer and suck them up, (with a few mums and pumkins of course). LOL


----------



## DeVries

Eco

We've tried leaf blowers to clear snow, doesn't work, you create your own snow storm.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

DeVries
I think with the amount of air that thing moved it would create a blizzard.
I was pretty impressed. I'd say it worked 8 to 10 times quicker than a backpack blower.

This years been terrible with the rain.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Lynden-Jeff;849051 said:


> How does any property maintenance company live without a leaf loader. BEST PURCHASE EVER!!!!! lol Can anyone tell im stuck in leaf hell?


I'll tell ya how Jeff

MULCHING MOWERS!!
Recipe
take 1 2 acre property
add 50 mature trees
turn on 2 54"mulching mowers
continue until leaves dissolve into grass
yield:
1 happy hotel customerpayup


----------



## Grassman09

Lynden-Jeff;849051 said:


> How does any property maintenance company live without a leaf loader. BEST PURCHASE EVER!!!!! lol Can anyone tell im stuck in leaf hell?


Converting this vintage unit into a truck loader this week. 20hp old Kohler Engine in it.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

EcoGreen Serv;849088 said:


> or a Little Wonder Optimax leaf blower, rented one last week . That thing was amazing. even handled wet leaves no problem.. I'll bet it would clear a 12' wide sidewalk of powder snow no problem.


We have an 8 HP blower, get that going with a few backpacks and it really moves the leaves. My next purchase will be a leaf plow, they are great for moving leaves far.



DeVries;849095 said:


> Hey Jeff
> I purchased ours 3 years ago and never looked back. This year is like last year tons of leaves due to the wet summer. No more tarps that are dirty and wet, just blow them to the trailer and suck them up, (with a few mums and pumkins of course). LOL


Ya, I think weve sucked up everything except the kitchen sink, I think even a pitchfork went up there the other day lol.


----------



## Triple L

Lynden-Jeff;849051 said:


> How does any property maintenance company live without a leaf loader. BEST PURCHASE EVER!!!!! lol Can anyone tell im stuck in leaf hell?


Well i could never see the logic in truck mounted leaf loaders... Expecially on my sites, brining the leafs all to the road is just not practical... So here's my leaf loader... $20,000 lawn mower that gets used April and October .... O well

And this picture is just too funny cause this is the prime example where an actual leaf loader would have worked really good LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;849576 said:


> Well i could never see the logic in truck mounted leaf loaders... Expecially on my sites, brining the leafs all to the road is just not practical... So here's my leaf loader... $20,000 lawn mower that gets used April and October .... O well
> 
> And this picture is just too funny cause this is the prime example where an actual leaf loader would have worked really good LOL


I like how the 1/2 ton does all the work. LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Does this truck plow?


----------



## musclecarboy

Is there such thing as a high volume catcher for the walkers when you're doing light stuff? You must jam that thing full eh Chad?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I have been thinking I should expand and get into the lawncare and light landscaping. For it will complete the cycle of property care. Already have most of the equipment at home and a nice trailer. NTM I love cutting grass!!!


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Just came back from Parry Sound.
OPP had the 400 southbound closed due to a 5 car accident from..
.
.
.
Wait For It.
.
.
.
.
.
Snow and Ice !!!


----------



## heather lawn spray

Thought I saw little bits of white stuff drifting down this afternoon


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Snowing in Innisfil right now.


----------



## McGaw

I'm heading out to turn the heater in the garage on. Gotta make sure I'll be warm this wintertymusic:yow!:


----------



## heather lawn spray

Any accumulation yet?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

No accumulation-cloudy now.


----------



## Daner

I little bit of snow blew through here as well


----------



## musclecarboy

Daner;850037 said:


> I little bit of snow blew through here as well


NO!

I want my Nov chq to come without it snowing this month . Its unlikely but i can dream...:angry:


----------



## Bajak

Little bit of snow in Owen Sound too. Ice pellets in Port Elgin. Nothing major, the ground is still relatively warm. I'm with Musclecar on this too. Oh wait I don't get a November check.


----------



## Elite_Maint

I hope it doesn't snow until the end of November!!... my second truck won't be ready yet!!!!...


----------



## heather lawn spray

Heck we can't even get some of 'em to sign the contracts yet!!


----------



## heather lawn spray

Bajak;850169 said:


> Little bit of snow in Owen Sound too. Ice pellets in Port Elgin. Nothing major, the ground is still relatively warm. I'm with Musclecar on this too. Oh wait I don't get a November check.


Send some of that down here, might wake them up. Snow is coming!!


----------



## Elite_Maint

heather lawn spray;850186 said:


> Heck we can't even get some of 'em to sign the contracts yet!!


Yeah, that's true!!!!... I'm still waiting on 3 places to make up their mind!!!


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

It came down fairly heavy in Barrie at about 5pm for a couple of minutes, Then it turned to ice pellets.. melted when it hit the ground though.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;849664 said:


> Does this truck plow?


U Betcha Buddy! 4 seasons in the books already, flawless so far... payup



musclecarboy;849812 said:


> Is there such thing as a high volume catcher for the walkers when you're doing light stuff? You must jam that thing full eh Chad?


Its the high volume 9.5 bushel catcher, I can fill it in about a couple passes if im going thru leaves piles 4" thick... Gotta love the high dumper.... I feel sorry for all the suckers who have to tarp it and pitchfork it into the back of their trucks....


----------



## Daner

Hang on to your hats, We may see another Nov Clipper come our waywesport


----------



## Triple L

Word around here has it the 19th were gonna see a storm like no other..............

but we'll see


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I could live with that. We're no where close to being in full 'snow mode'.


----------



## Bajak

Triple L;851050 said:


> Word around here has it the 19th were gonna see a storm like no other..............
> 
> but we'll see


The forecast here seems to change hour to hour. Now temps are supposed to be above average for two weeks. Last night at or below average. I would like the jet stream to stay west of here for a while yet.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Triple L;851050 said:


> Word around here has it the 19th were gonna see a storm like no other..............
> 
> but we'll see


I could see it for what happened out west last week! We will have to wait for the official Ol Skuly local report!!


----------



## ff1221

Wet snow here yesterday, got pretty wet Deer hunting.


----------



## Bajak

ff1221;851382 said:


> Wet snow here yesterday, got pretty wet Deer hunting.


And again today! Hey Mike should I make room in the freezer for some venison?


----------



## GMC Driver

Got a little white blast on my way to Grimsby today.

Got on the phone with J shortly after - made some arrangements!


----------



## musclecarboy

My truck surprised me today. I tried to sneak a quick u turn before some traffic came so I punched the throttle and I spun a smokey 360 turn before I could blink! A good way to keep me awake after a long day of work LOL


----------



## Bajak

musclecarboy;852375 said:


> I punched the throttle and I spun a smokey 360 turn before I could blink! LOL


Like Milwaukee would say, "Lead foot Hard on truck":laughing:


----------



## heather lawn spray

musclecarboy;852375 said:


> My truck surprised me today. I tried to sneak a quick u turn before some traffic came so I punched the throttle and I spun a smokey 360 turn before I could blink! A good way to keep me awake after a long day of work LOL


Did the back end slide thing with our 1500 SB this afternoon accelerating in a lane. That's with no blade on yet!! Needs serious ballast this winter


----------



## ff1221

Bajak;852263 said:


> And again today! Hey Mike should I make room in the freezer for some venison?


Depends on whether I can get one to stand still long enough to shoot it or not.


----------



## Bajak

Need some frosty nights and sunny mornings. That's when you find them warming up in the fields. So far all my buddies are empty handed too.


----------



## Elite_Maint

These flurry's we had today in Toronto had some undecided clients panicking and they got signed today!.. lol!!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Bajak;852556 said:


> Need some frosty nights and sunny mornings. That's when you find them warming up in the fields. So far all my buddies are empty handed too.


Empty handed here too.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;852375 said:


> My truck surprised me today. I tried to sneak a quick u turn before some traffic came so I punched the throttle and I spun a smokey 360 turn before I could blink! A good way to keep me awake after a long day of work LOL


Wait till you wake that ol dinosaur up with a PPE tuner......... Im thinking the hardest thing this winter is gonna be backing up..... cause of the stump puller reverse gear and how rediculusly touchy the throttle is with the tuner on...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Had my GM go down on me today. I only use it once a week for garbage and recycling, and I think it is misfiring somehow... if it is going to cost anything more then $1500 I think we may just scrap the damn thing and get another ranger. 

I blocked an underground tunnel in the condo for 25 mins while I grabbed the ranger and my helper had fun helping the Agincourt crowd get around it. That was fun.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Pristine PM ltd;852944 said:


> Had my GM go down on me today. I only use it once a week for garbage and recycling, and I think it is misfiring somehow... if it is going to cost anything more then $1500 I think we may just scrap the damn thing and get another ranger.
> 
> I blocked an underground tunnel in the condo for 25 mins while I grabbed the ranger and my helper had fun helping the Agincourt crowd get around it. That was fun.


Better today than the middle of January with the snow flying!!!

Where has Daner been...... combining corn??? The field down here have a hue of green in the new winter wheat crops, plus the combines are running hard in the corn fields.

Been dying to put a Smarty Jr in the 06 Dodge but don't want to replace the trans just yet!!!


----------



## heather lawn spray

E Maintenance;852906 said:


> These flurry's we had today in Toronto had some undecided clients panicking and they got signed today!.. lol!!


. . . and that's why they made early November snow flurries!!xysport


----------



## dellwas

Heavy, wet snow here in Nova Scotia today. Environment Canada has issued a Snowfall Warning for most of the Province. Estimated 15CM for the mainland, 25CM for Cape Breton. Winds anywhere from 80-110K depending on where you are.


----------



## Bajak

dellwas, you can have it.wesport


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Bajak;853075 said:


> dellwas, you can have it.wesport


No Kidding, They're calling for 14c this weekend.
I sure hope so they're right,

Sunday will be the last time this year I'll be able to get the Bike out on the Racetrack.









The Long Term forecast isn't calling for any more cold temps till the 18th


----------



## By-The-Lake

Anyone interested in a referral for snow removal in the martin grove/rathburn area. Let me know and I can PM you the details.


----------



## dellwas

Thanks, but already do 

Real nasty ride in this morning to work, couldn't see 10 feet in front of the car. May be bailing early to get home before dark..



Bajak;853075 said:


> dellwas, you can have it.wesport


----------



## dellwas

I think it's supposed to get a lot warmer here tomorrow too. Got my Hog put away for the year, thank Gawd!



EcoGreen Serv;853095 said:


> No Kidding, They're calling for 14c this weekend.
> I sure hope so they're right,
> 
> Sunday will be the last time this year I'll be able to get the Bike out on the Racetrack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Long Term forecast isn't calling for any more cold temps till the 18th


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Nice frosty night here in the tropics. A low of 23 deg, good morning for the hunters with the frost and the blue cloudless sky.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

By-The-Lake;853125 said:


> Anyone interested in a referral for snow removal in the martin grove/rathburn area. Let me know and I can PM you the details.


Most of my snow is right around there. Can't send you a pm. Call me 416 688 8504-John.


----------



## ff1221

DAFFMOBILEWASH;853155 said:


> Nice frosty night here in the tropics. A low of 23 deg, good morning for the hunters with the frost and the blue cloudless sky.


It was cloudy here overnight, no deer moving this morning, it was eerily quiet in the bush today. Sun is out now so hopefully it will be a good afternoon.prsport


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

The 14 day outlook looks boring and warm. Good for all of you who still have fall clean ups to complete!!! For me I am between seasons and waiting for snow biz to start.


----------



## JD Dave

DAFFMOBILEWASH;853960 said:


> The 14 day outlook looks boring and warm. Good for all of you who still have fall clean ups to complete!!! For me I am between seasons and waiting for snow biz to start.


I want boring and warm for a few weeks, we just finished combining last night so were not quite ready for snow yet. Plus we wouldn't mind abit of a rest. If anyone isn't busy my wife in her wisdom decided to have a Halloween party in the shop tonight so all are welcome. You should come Chad suppose to be youngins ther that are friends with Marie's sister.


----------



## Triple L

Sorry Dave I wount be there, got lots going on this weekend...... Sounds like fun tho pumpkin:


----------



## By-The-Lake

Hi John, I forwarded your number for them to call. Hope it works out!

Cheers,

Grant



JohnnyRoyale;853164 said:


> Most of my snow is right around there. Can't send you a pm. Call me 416 688 8504-John.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Nolan has completed his fleet build!!!!


----------



## Ducke

*first snow*

Well we got our first snow Friday about 10cm depending were you are at.
Suck because I'm not ready for it yet.
Oh well that is the way for us procrastinators.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

By-The-Lake;854004 said:


> Hi John, I forwarded your number for them to call. Hope it works out!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Grant


Thanks Grant-give me a call if you dont mind-want to ask you some questions about them. Cant pm you on here yet till you get your post count up.


----------



## Daner

JD Dave;853972 said:


> I want boring and warm for a few weeks, we just finished combining last night so were not quite ready for snow yet. Plus we wouldn't mind abit of a rest. If anyone isn't busy my wife in her wisdom decided to have a Halloween party in the shop tonight so all are welcome. You should come Chad suppose to be youngins ther that are friends with Marie's sister.


Dave....Thanks for the Invite to us.... But too much going on this week end
Glade to hear You got your fields done......Time to put that behind and Think of snowwesport



DAFFMOBILEWASH;854021 said:


> Nolan has completed his fleet build!!!!


Daff The Little guy Is just as bad as youwesport.....Hey tell him Ole Skully likes his back blades:waving:


----------



## Daner

Ducke;854147 said:


> Well we got our first snow Friday about 10cm depending were you are at.
> Suck because I'm not ready for it yet.
> Oh well that is the way for us procrastinators.


Hey Duck.......Send some of that good ole eastern snow to us good ole boys would ya please...We are readywesport


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Went to work this afternoon to find Nolan has gone and re vamped the fleet. Removing all the silver to be replaced by blue ductape. NTM he added a blade on a loader too !!! I told him smart thinking..... No one uses the colour blue on thier blades/moleboard. He's seven and already thinking and learning about trademarking his ideas !!!

Can't wait until he trades in the scissors for a plasma cutter and a welder!!!


----------



## Daner

DAFFMOBILEWASH;854316 said:


> Went to work this afternoon to find Nolan has gone and re vamped the fleet. Removing all the silver to be replaced by blue ductape. NTM he added a blade on a loader too !!! I told him smart thinking..... No one uses the colour blue on thier blades/moleboard. He's seven and already thinking and learning about trademarking his ideas !!!
> 
> Can't wait until he trades in the scissors for a plasma cutter and a welder!!!


Hey Blue Blades would be nice....Its my favorite color......I love Blue......I can see It Now
....Nolan Equipment and Dadwesport.......I can Weld so can Ole Skully....The Plasma Cutter Is a Breeze...Really It Is.......Bring Him down here with yaa daff.....and we well gear him up and get him slicing his first cut on 1/8" mild:waving:


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Daner;854342 said:


> Hey Blue Blades would be nice....Its my favorite color......I love Blue......I can see It Now
> ....Nolan Equipment and Dadwesport.......I can Weld so can Ole Skully....The Plasma Cutter Is a Breeze...Really It Is.......Bring Him down here with yaa daff.....and we well gear him up and get him slicing his first cut on 1/8" mild:waving:


Nolan saw the message, now he is ready for a road trip. Would be nice to see the gang and put some pictures to names. Funny at the age of 6 months was his first all night plowing session, 2 he started to use the snow shovel, 5 the mini Toro snow blower and this season he wants a blade on this 4 wheeler. (only if it had reverse) Perhaps a blue one!!xysport


----------



## Daner

Well we can consider this a break before winter......Its just a matter of witch way the wind blows now.....one day sunny and warm.....The next day a clipper....Clippers are good.....and by the looks of things there are more to comewesport
I got my bad Boss on the old Dodge now...I just have to get my lights working right (Dual burn) Change some more oil and front u joints on the Dodge are loose.....I better cut them out and put a freash set In....Its alot easier working on the truck with no salt dripping on yaa at 3 am.......Leter snow


----------



## Triple L

Daner;854442 said:


> Well we can consider this a break before winter......Its just a matter of witch way the wind blows now.....one day sunny and warm.....The next day a clipper....Clippers are good.....and by the looks of things there are more to comewesport
> I got my bad Boss on the old Dodge now...I just have to get my lights working right (Dual burn) Change some more oil and front u joints on the Dodge are loose.....I better cut them out and put a freash set In....Its alot easier working on the truck with no salt dripping on yaa at 3 am.......Leter snow


did you check that red and white wire, suppost to be grounded but on certain models on the positive....


----------



## By-The-Lake

OK will do. Sorry gotta get that post count up. Almost there.





JohnnyRoyale;854195 said:


> Thanks Grant-give me a call if you dont mind-want to ask you some questions about them. Cant pm you on here yet till you get your post count up.


----------



## JAMESBOND2509

If anyone around toronto is interested in Superplows - Please get in touch at
[email protected] or check out superplow.com


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Has everyone got there salt yet?? What is the going rates for bulk?? Thinking on ordering a tri axle this year but not sure if it will be worth it. Got a quote of 85.00 per ton, from what I remember that a ton and yard are almost the same. At least thats what my supplier told me injustifiying his prices last season. Paying 150.00 a yard gets old real fast NTM for powder!!!

What is everyones thoughts on the yd vs ton?? My gut feeling that there is a small difference which is not talked about for profit reasons.

What about liquids?? Do you think there is a market for them??

What a great sunny and warm day!!!!!


----------



## Triple L

Here's about my salt pile for the winter... probally not much to you guys but seeing it all sit in 1 big pile like it is in this pic looks like holy crap thats alot of salt to me.... payup


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

How much is that ??? 90-100 ton??


----------



## heather lawn spray

DAFFMOBILEWASH;855452 said:


> Has everyone got there salt yet?? What is the going rates for bulk?? Thinking on ordering a tri axle this year but not sure if it will be worth it. Got a quote of 85.00 per ton, from what I remember that a ton and yard are almost the same. At least thats what my supplier told me injustifiying his prices last season. Paying 150.00 a yard gets old real fast NTM for powder!!!
> 
> What is everyones thoughts on the yd vs ton?? My gut feeling that there is a small difference which is not talked about for profit reasons.
> 
> What about liquids?? Do you think there is a market for them??
> 
> What a great sunny and warm day!!!!!


As far as I can figure, for the salt from Goderich, a yard weighs a tonne.I know that's mixing systems but it works out. $85 a tonne here for a 38 tonne load


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am a firm believer in yards over tons if you are picking it up. I don't store any salt and I do well with heaped yards. I also don't like paying for moisture.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

True about the moisture thing!!!! I guess under ideal conditions dry and clear rock salt by the tonne is the way to go. When the conditions are not so good then the yard, long story stort it works itself out in the wash!!! How much has the price of salt increased this season??

Anyone have any prices for CaCl based liquids per gal??


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;855495 said:


> I am a firm believer in yards over tons if you are picking it up. I don't store any salt and I do well with heaped yards. I also don't like paying for moisture.


Either do I that's why I don't buy treated.


----------



## heather lawn spray

DAFFMOBILEWASH;855514 said:


> True about the moisture thing!!!! I guess under ideal conditions dry and clear rock salt by the tonne is the way to go. When the conditions are not so good then the yard, long story stort it works itself out in the wash!!! How much has the price of salt increased this season??
> 
> Anyone have any prices for CaCl per gal??


Increase I've heard here is $5 a tonne

Only use CaCl as flake (supplement in low temp's)


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

JD Dave;855544 said:


> Either do I that's why I don't buy treated.


Words of experience and wisdom of profit!!!!


----------



## JD Dave

You guys might want to come to my party next year. I dressed up as a Farmer. LOL


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## grandview

You didn't say Enzo was coming!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Nice crop!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

fair enough, I didn't think of the treated aspect with my love of Yards over tonne's.


----------



## Daner

JAMESBOND2509;854931 said:


> If anyone around toronto is interested in Superplows - Please get in touch at
> [email protected] or check out superplow.com


No Thanks.....And who ever designed that thing needs to go back to school.


----------



## musclecarboy

Almanac is predicting a huge snowfall between 20th and 30th of nov. We'll see what happens. TWN has all sun up to the 24th on their long range


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

JD Dave, Looks like a fun party, Too bad I just read about it now. Caledon is just down the road from me. (My Daughter goes to School at RF Hall )

Farmer huh, That must have been a stretch for you 



Daner;855970 said:


> No Thanks.....And who ever designed that thing needs to go back to school.


What , you don't think that flimsy non trip blade would hold up ? :laughing:

I'd give it 5 minutes until I ripped it clean off the truck.. Even in their product video I thought it was going to break off.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Funny how all summer it was cold and wet. Now with the onset of Indian summer it is very dry and warm!!!! Not very good weather to get the contracts signed!!!!


----------



## Triple L

*There goes the tractor fund...*

Well boys, there goes the tractor fund...........

My Brand spankin new Silverado 2500HD Duramax/ally extended cab, short box, Z71... The truck of my dreams is now myn.... Well, to bad i bought it for my dad..... I'll still be driving my 1 ton.... Cause its a little quicker.....


----------



## cet

I think your Dad's going to be pretty happy. Looks great.

Putting your old noway on that.:laughing:


----------



## cet

Is that your Yellow sticker on the paint.


----------



## Triple L

cet;857488 said:


> Is that your Yellow sticker on the paint.


Ya I was pretty pissed off about that.... I was like WTF guys.... Apparantly the MTO came down there and made them put them there for what ever reason... so thats where it'll stay until May when i get a new one... Made them throw in a free bed liner for that deal...

My dads super happy, he's all into puttin my like brand new arctic on it


----------



## cet

I had Dave's old truck stickered yesterday and the guy put the sticker in the same spot. It's a 98 but still, what a stupid spot. Put it on the rear side window.

Truck looks great. The Arctic should work well, you have the wings, right.


----------



## Triple L

Thanks Chris, yup the arctic has those Noway wings, so its 9.5' wide... just nice for this truck im hoping... Those wings are about the only good thing IMO that Noway made


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;857476 said:


> Well boys, there goes the tractor fund...........
> 
> My Brand spankin new Silverado 2500HD Duramax/ally extended cab, short box, Z71... The truck of my dreams is now myn.... Well, to bad i bought it for my dad..... I'll still be driving my 1 ton.... Cause its a little quicker.....


I see my carpal tunnel on the way to Ebling wasn't wasted. LOL You got a real nice truck that will be a real worker now, Congrats.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Nice truck.

What's up with the reverse on those Chev's?? 

I fell asleep last winter backing up in our 3500-seems odd to have governed reverse.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*nice truck man! Do you need that sticker from the mto for comercial plowing? Also i'm a little off topic here but i was wondering where you local guys around me find your long term forcasts for the snow season? Other then the weather networks 14 day long term is there anything else more long term and detailed on what the winter should be like this winter?*


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Long term = no clue

Honestly, you are better checking the radar each night and this thread to see if guys are noticing anything. When the Hamilton guys post that they are seeing flakes, I know how long till it gets to my neck of the woods.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

The weather network is pretty useless

I find Intellicast http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Map.aspx

And the US Gov Radar http://www.weather.gov/radar_tab.php
are a lot better than the Ontario Radar.

Nice Truck there Triple L


----------



## DeVries

Let's not forget to take a moment of silence this morning . We have soldiers that fell in both first and second world wars but also the latest wars. Let's not forget them and their sacrifice for our country.


----------



## ff1221

Well said DeVries.:salute:


----------



## Daner

Yes a salute to our soldiers:salute:


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*Thanks for the replys guys. So is daner the only guy here from guelph? i too am from guelph. Anybody here in this area ever hook up for coffee meets? *


----------



## Bajak

I used to live in Guelph from '90 - '00. I still have customers there too. Usually make the rounds a couple of times through the construction season. Snow season I don't leave Bruce County.

What have you got for winter equip.?


----------



## Daner

Some of us get together hare and there, But with this biz ,every time we plan to meet It snows.......Or we are too busy.
Alot of us are landscapers or farmers...fence/ deck guys stone layers.....and Its always busy...Then the snow comes, and we have our fun ,until we get back to back snow storms...and no time to sleep.....Then we start to look like this little guy---->:laughing:
I'm not right In Guelph....I'm In the country area...And I drive A Big John Deere tractor...That the gals all go nuts over ...so I'm under coverwesport
Welcome aboard


----------



## cet

I went on ebay a month ago looking for smart locks for my Boss Vee blade and look what I found.


----------



## cet

Bad part is it doesn't even have the smart locks I needed.:laughing:

2001 C6500 with 3126 Cat, 6 speed, Boss 10' straight blade,55,000 miles.

Got it in Ohio. That is my 3rd truck from Ohio in the last year. I have got to stay out of that State.

The small plow was for Pristine PM that I picked up from MikeS.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Thats funny, Congrats on the truck. Lots of great deals south of the border. We've been buying most of our stuff down there lately too. Sure is ugly on the other side eh?


----------



## cet

Things are sure tuff south of the border. But for the most part I would still live there. Most places are still wide open and houses with some property. Not sure, but things seem to be a little more relaxed also.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Everyone seems to picking up some nice new iron for the upcoming season!!! Nothing nicer than commercial white and chrome!!!! All we need is some white stuff.

Perhaps Daner should get a get together in order, this way we might get some white stuff. Seems to have worked in the past.

Here in the tropics it has been frosty in the AM and beautiful in the afternoon.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Daner;858222 said:


> Some of us get together hare and there, But with this biz ,every time we plan to meet It snows.......Or we are too busy.
> Alot of us are landscapers or farmers...fence/ deck guys stone layers.....and Its always busy...Then the snow comes, and we have our fun ,until we get back to back snow storms...and no time to sleep.....Then we start to look like this little guy---->:laughing:
> I'm not right In Guelph....I'm In the country area...And I drive A Big John Deere tractor...That the gals all go nuts over ...so I'm under coverwesport
> Welcome aboard


 *so i can just see daner riding in his tractor with the song "she thinks my tractors sexy" blaring :laughing:*


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

DAFFMOBILEWASH;858315 said:


> Everyone seems to picking up some nice new iron for the upcoming season!!! Nothing nicer than commercial white and chrome!!!! All we need is some white stuff.
> 
> Perhaps Daner should get a get together in order, this way we might get some white stuff. Seems to have worked in the past.
> 
> Here in the tropics it has been frosty in the AM and beautiful in the afternoon.


_*i should be getting my plow and tailgate sander shortly..... i paid for the truck in cash so now the company is buying the plow and sander.. and paying the gas and all maintainence on my truck for plowing all our propertys .... plus paying me money for doing it*_


----------



## Daner

xll_VIPER_llx;858409 said:


> *so i can just see daner riding in his tractor with the song "she thinks my tractors sexy" blaring :laughing:*


I always have that CD Handy......and a Passenger seatwesport


----------



## Daner

cet;858282 said:


> Bad part is it doesn't even have the smart locks I needed.:laughing:
> 
> 2001 C6500 with 3126 Cat, 6 speed, Boss 10' straight blade,55,000 miles.
> 
> Got it in Ohio. That is my 3rd truck from Ohio in the last year. I have got to stay out of that State.
> 
> The small plow was for Pristine PM that I picked up from MikeS.


What A score.....And A Skid steer Blade as wellwesport


----------



## JD Dave

Nice truck Chris, hope it works out well for you. We have a lot to be thankfull for today and thanks for reminding us Devries. Remembering all of the fallen soldiers for this wonderfull life is the least we can do.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

I agree they do have their place.
The true natural "Organic" fertilizers such as the Corn Gluten / Blood Meal Blends require much higher application rates. And yes, there is a valuble environmental impact to "recycling" Composted manure and sewage sludge but the reality is they only have a approximatly 4 week effectiveness. This is also impacted by by weather conditions. Since most of the organic blends are only 6% Nitrogen, you have to apply 5 times the amount. And because they are so weather dependent , If you get a very rainy period the effectiveness is gretly reduced. I had very good results this year with the synthetic organics this year. I used mostly the Agrium Polyon and Duration 180 this year with great results. Their Polygraph software lets you taylor your N P & K amounts to the requirements of the lawn. Because it's a slow release diffusion fertilizer the available N is more effectively used and leaching is greatly reduced compared to "Natural Organic" fertilizers. Nutrient Management rules are only going to get tougher. So preventing excess nitrogen runoff is critical.

The bottom line IMO anyways is the engineered synthetic organics have a more beneficial environmental impact, Customers are happy , Labour time for application is reduced. 

That's my 2 cents anyways,


----------



## Triple L

Vary nice lookin truck Chris! Good luck with er...

Eco, maby i missed something but where did that come from?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I was just about to post the same thing, I went though the last page and can't find anything. Probably wrong thread.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It is a beautiful truck btw, In person it even better. Such a clean truck.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Opps,
Wrong Forum.
Why cant you edit or delete posts here ???


----------



## ff1221

Bajak;858164 said:


> I used to live in Guelph from '90 - '00. I still have customers there too. Usually make the rounds a couple of times through the construction season. Snow season I don't leave Bruce County.
> 
> What have you got for winter equip.?


Not leaving Bruce County isn't by choice!


----------



## McGaw

When are we going to be getting some snow? I'm not complaining, I still get paid either way!


----------



## musclecarboy

McGaw;859394 said:


> When are we going to be getting some snow? I'm not complaining, I still get paid either way!


I'm with ya brother!!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

The weather people think that this winter season will begin in Jan with the Feb and March getting the brunt of Old man Winter. I has liking the Old Farmers forcast for this winter. Who knows ??? Old Skully is quiet so the weather will be too.


----------



## Bajak

I certainly won't mind a late start to winter.


----------



## McGaw

Does that mean I can take a vacation next month?


----------



## DeVries

McGaw;859435 said:


> Does that mean I can take a vacation next month?


You take a vacation you know it's gona snow. Please stay home and don't jinks us.


----------



## McGaw

It was worth a try


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

McGaw;859435 said:


> Does that mean I can take a vacation next month?


_*Yes please by all means go and take that vacation! Sit back enjoy some brews and hopefully we'll get lots of snow!tymusic*_


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

EcoGreen Serv;857896 said:


> The weather network is pretty useless
> 
> I find Intellicast http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Map.aspx
> 
> And the US Gov Radar http://www.weather.gov/radar_tab.php
> are a lot better than the Ontario Radar.
> 
> Nice Truck there Triple L


_*Thanks for the intellicast link... im loving how it works!*_


----------



## kcress31

I find the weather network website hourly forecast works for me about 90% of the time. I am going to check out hose two links though.


----------



## Daner

Yes Go on holidays....Nothings going to happen this month:waving:
But Make sure your blades are waxed up for the 1st week of Dec

Skullys kinda cranky these days......His Leafs are losing........But they play Chicago tonight.......Go Leafs Gowesport:
It will be like this soon......Pic of the weather station, taken last winter here at the shop


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*IM WITH DANER... GO LEAFS GOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!tymusic*


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Nolan is just itching to shovel snow. This morning he was running around with his snow shovel scraping the frost on the grass. After 15min he had almost a full scoop, now that is wishing for snow. After Mc D's for dinner we stoped at the local arena so they could play on the snow. Grins from ear to ear just like one of us getting a new plow truck. 

As for November it would of been nice for a little Chrismas bonus, seems the weather will start to turn cooler after the 23rd or so. As for me all ready to go, just need to pick up the new salter and some shovels!!!


----------



## Daner

DAFFMOBILEWASH;860655 said:


> Nolan is just itching to shovel snow. This morning he was running around with his snow shovel scraping the frost on the grass. After 15min he had almost a full scoop, now that is wishing for snow. After Mc D's for dinner we stoped at the local arena so they could play on the snow. Grins from ear to ear just like one of us getting a new plow truck.
> 
> As for November it would of been nice for a little Chrismas bonus, seems the weather will start to turn cooler after the 23rd or so. As for me all ready to go, just need to pick up the new salter and some shovels!!!


Sounds like Nolan Is alot Like his Dadwesport......Bring On the Snow

Daff did you get a plow for the other truck?
A Boss Or a Western Straight blade may be the ticket


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Does anyone have an extra 801/8611 controller hanging around that they want to sell? Thanks!

As well, I am going to Sarnia next week to pick up a used downeaster, and I am going to take a trailer and stop in London on the way back. How many bins do you guys want?


----------



## cet

Do you know if they have any high quality large ones. I am looking for 3.


----------



## heather lawn spray

IMAY BE NEEDING 20, BUT STILL HAVEN'T HEARD!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am hoping they are off backorder. Heading to Sarnia for a downeaster salter and two spinners from a guy in Michigan. I will call monday morning.


----------



## musclecarboy

Does anyone have pics of the large ones???


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

http://www.fcmponline.com/


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;861831 said:


> http://www.fcmponline.com/


I want some but only if they come in green with a yellow stripe.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;861857 said:


> I want some but only if they come in green with a yellow stripe.


All set JD


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Daner;861570 said:


> Sounds like Nolan Is alot Like his Dadwesport......Bring On the Snow
> 
> Daff did you get a plow for the other truck?
> A Boss Or a Western Straight blade may be the ticket


This summer was slow and decided to take advantage of it. With two small kids 5 and 7 my wife and I took some extra time off and did lots of camping trips and spent the majority of summer on vacation. Now for the bad part.....Sold off the not needed equipment to create a cushion of cash flow, fleet is much smaller and EZ ER to take care of. At the time I sold stuff I was patient and waited for the right person to buy it this making sure I got what I wanted out of it. Didn't make any sense having all the equipment sitting and collecting dust.

With winter just around the corner I still have the 06 Dodge and a few friends with extra sub units I can bring in if needed. Will be replacing some stuff this winter. Will be looking for some southern stuff or a accident repaired units.

I would do it all again if given the chance, you can always find deals on iron but family time is priceless.......


----------



## Bajak

Well, last year at this time it began snowing and I had to plow every day until the 10th of Dec. with removal on the 11th. Looking at the 14 day forecast it looks like no snow at all this November and that is quite all right with me. You guys keep up the good work buying new equipment....:laughing:...
Off to work I go on HWY9.:waving:


----------



## McGaw

I was just putting on the last strand of christmas lighÞs when my neighbor came over and asked me to do her driveway this year. Its a good thing I'm stuck up here Ladder blew over  Anyone in london wanna come over and rescue me? Lol


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Forcast is looking better every day!!!!

Was talking with a friend who works in the Windsor salt mine. He has been working overtime and extra shifts in order to keep up to demand. He said the mine is way behind in product and to once again to expect shortages. Oh great here we go again!!!

Best rate per tonne I can find is $85.00 and will be going up soon!!!


----------



## Daner

I need 2 new batterys In my truck...Whats the best make these days......Optimas?
Last year the old volt gauge was hanging lowwesport


----------



## Grassman09

Interstate workhorse. Optima are for rice rockets.

These are on my Gas plow truck.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Im running Interstate 1100 maximums I think they call them. Bought mine in the US but they were $165 each in canada I think



Daner;863718 said:


> I need 2 new batterys In my truck...Whats the best make these days......Optimas?
> Last year the old volt gauge was hanging lowwesport


----------



## cet

I was running Interstate in my old truck also. They were either MT 75 or MT 78. They were great, never had a power problem.


----------



## grandview

I had a tray with spit and bird poop and it worked great.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;863740 said:


> Im running Interstate 1100 maximums I think they call them. Bought mine in the US but they were $165 each in canada I think


You have them mounted yet? LOL


----------



## DeVries

Around here the roads were white this morning.












The region salted.................................it was plus 2 

I guess they had to make sure the salters were working.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;863748 said:


> I was running Interstate in my old truck also. They were either MT 75 or MT 78. They were great, never had a power problem.


MT78, I just checked. Good choice Chris


----------



## heather lawn spray

DeVries;864499 said:


> Around here the roads were white this morning.
> 
> The region salted.................................it was plus 2
> 
> I guess they had to make sure the salters were working.


What?!?

They couldn't try 'em out in the yard!!


----------



## Daner

Yes lots of frost this year

Interstate It Is....I checked for a dealer near me, with no luck


Edit: I see the dealers now


----------



## Daner

musclecarboy;864511 said:


> MT78, I just checked. Good choice Chris


The MT78, Is 875 amps............The MTP-78DT Is 1000 Amps

I think a long duration battery with a high amp....Would be the best for a plow truck
Because when your In a tight corner with lots of lights and the truck Is just at a Idle speed
the Alternator will have a hard time keeping up with the demand from the battery's.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Guys,
Do me a huge favor.

Have a look at this flyer I made up before I go to print.
Way underbooked this year and need to do a last minute push. 
Here's the front and back


----------



## Daner

your flyer looks ok to me ,mail them out


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Get them out soon!!! The weather pattern is changing next week!!! I think we have all been that guy with his head in the blower at least once. The joys of snow, I can't wait!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Can't complain, love the dinner out idea.

BTW, I am looking for a small plow for a ranger. We just made a quick decision to get another ranger, and ideally would love another 720lt for it. Any small plow would do though.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## kcress31

Flyer looks good. How many are you distibuting and by what method? How does the eco traction work? I saw the owners on the Dragon's Den a while back.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;864865 said:


> Can't complain, love the dinner out idea.
> 
> BTW, I am looking for a small plow for a ranger. We just made a quick decision to get another ranger, and ideally would love another 720lt for it. Any small plow would do though.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jon


Did you grab a 2009 or a used one? They're pretty slick trucks for res drives. I think a front and back blade is the ultimate, but the ranger is pretty sweet. Why not cross the border when you go grab the salter?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

2 more sleeps and my new plow and salter will be installed. Looking like we will be finished up all cleanups tomorow, just a few tidy-ups next week if the weather holds long enough. Still have a tree to plant, some renovation jobs and a massive brush cutting job. 1 more week of no snow and we will be in the clear!


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Pristine PM ltd;864865 said:


> Can't complain, love the dinner out idea.


Thought it would provide a little incentive.. With the deal I cut with the owner the cost is only about 3%-5% of a seasonal and he makes money on the drinks... Helps he's one of my best friends too.



kcress31;865037 said:


> Flyer looks good. How many are you distibuting and by what method? How does the eco traction work? I saw the owners on the Dragon's Den a while back.


Not sure, up to about 1000 so far, We'll see how long the toner cartridge holds out tonight.

The subdivision ones will be hand delivered, the Rural Route ones will go out by Canada Post Direct Ad Mail.

The EcoTraction works a lot better than sand as it's a lot coarser and you don't need as much, It is also a great soil amendment so in the spring it can just be swept up and mixed in the gardens. It's also reusable and non toxic.. I think it's a great choice for expensive stonework. Any ice melter is going to cause freeze and thaw cycles and I don't want to take a chance on some of these $15,000 Patios and walkways.. I also sell it bagged and make $5 a bag on it. Just leave it on their porch and add it to the bill.


----------



## mrmagnum

EcoGreen Serv;864646 said:


> Guys,
> Do me a huge favor.
> 
> Have a look at this flyer I made up before I go to print.
> Way underbooked this year and need to do a last minute push.
> Here's the front and back


Looks great. Mail it out man!tymusic


----------



## Triple L

lynden-jeff;865228 said:


> 2 more sleeps and my new plow and salter will be installed. Looking like we will be finished up all cleanups tomorow, just a few tidy-ups next week if the weather holds long enough. Still have a tree to plant, some renovation jobs and a massive brush cutting job. 1 more week of no snow and we will be in the clear!


new plow ?????????????


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

musclecarboy;865171 said:


> Did you grab a 2009 or a used one? They're pretty slick trucks for res drives. I think a front and back blade is the ultimate, but the ranger is pretty sweet. Why not cross the border when you go grab the salter?


2010 actually. Trading in the GM on friday. 2002 rear wheel drive reg cab. 150000, rear diff issues, head gasket issues, electrical issues, many many issues. Getting $6300 for it from our ford dealer and using that towards the ranger to lower the monthlies. Should work out well. It stopped running for me last week, and then worked fine the next day, so we are getting out while we are not terribly behind.

They are not slick for driveways in my opinion. I can outplow the ranger on our resi route 5 to 1 at least. The blade is too light, too many back and fourths, not as clean. They push decently though, so they will come in handy for small downtown stuff, sidewalks, and pulling townhouse driveways (which are small enough to be ok for them). I don't have any experience with back blades, but I think that much going on would be to hard on the ranger.

I have looked into Port Huron for plows and can't find anything that would be ideal there, also, I don't want to have to worry about taxes.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Heres a pic of the new salt boxes, I like the black.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;865384 said:


> new plow ?????????????


Hey,

Ya I bought a straight blade for my other truck. Still a snoway but im not worried about issues with it, and I need my blades to be interchangeable.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Here's a pic of my new addition! It's gonna be wearing a 8'2BOSS V blade.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Lynden-Jeff;865745 said:


> Heres a pic of the new salt boxes, I like the black.


Looks fantastic, who did the decals ?


----------



## DeVries

I'm shopping accross the border for a salter. Does anyone know how the duty works on new or used? Is it a percentage of the purchase price?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

i believe it is just the taxes on the canadian value


----------



## cet

No duty, PST and GST only.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Only GST/PST unless made outside of North America, then add duty. Only issue is the having work done while under warranty, might have to bring it back to where you bought it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I will let you know how the border goes! Turns out I have to cross it today due to the new regulations, the person I am buying from doesn't have a passport so I am glad he didn't cross and get stuck! Lucky I just got my new passport two month ago.


----------



## DeVries

Thanks for the response. I was going to buy used but now may buy a new one. Looking for a salt dogg or a snowex, anyone know of any dealers on the otherside that are good to deal with?


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;865976 said:


> Thanks for the response. I was going to buy used but now may buy a new one. Looking for a salt dogg or a snowex, anyone know of any dealers on the otherside that are good to deal with?


Jakalas Truck and Auto in Amherst. Got my Salt dog from them last December. Guys name is Erie who i delt with.

I have usualy only been charged only the GST when coming back in.

690 N FRENCH RD
BUFFALO, NY 14228-2125 
(716) 691-7330


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Hey has anyone heard anything about our Chrismas bonus comming next week.payup Whats Old Skully thinking these days..... wesport


----------



## DeVries

Grassman09;865979 said:


> Jakalas Truck and Auto in Amherst. Got my Salt dog from them last December. Guys name is Erie who i delt with.
> 
> I have usualy only been charged only the GST when coming back in.
> 
> 690 N FRENCH RD
> BUFFALO, NY 14228-2125
> (716) 691-7330


Thanks Grassman

Got a new salt dog added to the fleet today will pickup Monday. 2 yard cash and carry $3,800.00 U.S. That's a $1,000.00 cheaper than the local dealer. Definatly worth the drive to Buffalo.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;865979 said:


> Jakalas Truck and Auto in Amherst. Got my Salt dog from them last December. Guys name is Erie who i delt with.
> 
> I have usualy only been charged only the GST when coming back in.
> 
> 690 N FRENCH RD
> BUFFALO, NY 14228-2125
> (716) 691-7330


If you want to go through the Commercial side you can save the PST. You need to have your business # and fill out the forms on the computer. It will prompt you through the steps. Sometimes the line up at Commercial is quite long.


----------



## Grassman09

cet;866375 said:


> If you want to go through the Commercial side you can save the PST. You need to have your business # and fill out the forms on the computer. It will prompt you through the steps. Sometimes the line up at Commercial is quite long.


I've had no choice. They sometimes ask you commercial or personal. When I went to Michigan for my leaf vac they sent me to the commercial side and took there time also with the salter last year.

Ridiculous how there are 10 people in the office just sitting around joking having fun yet only one or two of them work the desk from time to time.


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;866374 said:


> Thanks Grassman
> 
> Got a new salt dog added to the fleet today will pickup Monday. 2 yard cash and carry $3,800.00 U.S. That's a $1,000.00 cheaper than the local dealer. Definatly worth the drive to Buffalo.


Did you buy it from those guys?


----------



## cet

Grassman09;866461 said:


> I've had no choice. They sometimes ask you commercial or personal. When I went to Michigan for my leaf vac they sent me to the commercial side and took there time also with the salter last year.
> 
> Ridiculous how there are 10 people in the office just sitting around joking having fun yet only one or two of them work the desk from time to time.


When I went through last year for the first time they wouldn't help me at all. I was there 1 hour. I had $8000 worth of stuff so it was worth it but I was


----------



## Grassman09

Yea I got a warning or lesson from them.. I've only gone throe Montreal/Maine a few times for my insert and blizzard plows and they do it all for you there. One guy in a log cabin. 

DeVries 

Make sure you have 2 copies of the invoice one for you one for border patrol. They might photo copy it for you and they might not. Depends on there mood.


----------



## DeVries

Grassman

I bought it from your connection. I will try the commercial side and see what happens. Thanks for the heads up on the invoice, I'll make sure I've got two copies.


----------



## cet

If you get to the border and the line up is really long for the trucks you could go to the normal side and when they ask if it is commercial you can say yes. They give you a lecture and then an escort to the commercial side. You miss the line up. LOL I've done it twice now.


----------



## Grassman09

cet;866596 said:


> If you get to the border and the line up is really long for the trucks you could go to the normal side and when they ask if it is commercial you can say yes. They give you a lecture and then an escort to the commercial side. You miss the line up. LOL I've done it twice now.


Are we supposed to get in that line? I've never done it cuz the line up is insane. So far so good.

DeVries,

Glad I could help.


----------



## cet

That is the line you need. All commercial vehicles. Last year when I crossed it was 11pm. I had the whole family with me. The lady said I should go over there and save a few hundred. They send an escort to take you back and cut through the traffic and then you end up inside the parking lot without going through the line up. They also told me Sat. night is the quietest time there is.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Commercial side was very long today, backed up onto the bridge.

Luckily I wasn't commercial! The guy didn't even make me pay the tax, just asked some questions about how dump inserts work and laughed at the rust on it. Said he hoped it would work!


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;866753 said:


> Commercial side was very long today, backed up onto the bridge.
> 
> Luckily I wasn't commercial! The guy didn't even make me pay the tax, just asked some questions about how dump inserts work and laughed at the rust on it. Said he hoped it would work!


Some guys have all the luck.


----------



## Triple L

Well boys, Looks like my forcast for a big storm on the 19th was right..... Just we got the wrong type of percipitation coming tomarrow.... LOL, It's all good by me tho....

Got the plow on the 09 today.... Salter 3/4 the way done.... Im almost a professional installer now... LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;866900 said:


> Well boys, Looks like my forcast for a big storm on the 19th was right..... Just we got the wrong type of percipitation coming tomarrow.... LOL, It's all good by me tho....
> 
> Got the plow on the 09 today.... Salter 3/4 the way done.... Im almost a professional installer now... LOL


You got it brother, I need this time to catch up on $$ with net 30 terms on my contracts. At least I send the Nov bill out next week and hopefully wont have a tough december


----------



## ff1221

2 1/2 more weeks of this weather would be great, I've got a driveway to finish, and a front entry to install, I know everyone is waiting for snow but keep your fingers crossed for me.:crying:


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;866931 said:


> You got it brother, I need this time to catch up on $$ with net 30 terms on my contracts. At least I send the Nov bill out next week and hopefully wont have a tough december


Sounds like your wayyyy ahead of the game..... You'll probally find this pretty funny... I just sent out Octobers invoices yesterday LOL Everyones got different prioritys i guess


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I guess you are used to being paid late?


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;866900 said:


> Well boys, Looks like my forcast for a big storm on the 19th was right..... Just we got the wrong type of percipitation coming tomarrow.... LOL, It's all good by me tho....
> 
> Got the plow on the 09 today.... Salter 3/4 the way done.... Im almost a professional installer now... LOL


 LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;867236 said:


> I guess you are used to being paid late?


That would encourage me to invoice early...


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;866900 said:


> Im almost a professional installer now... LOL


Liquid electrical Tape, But connectors, spade connectors and wire taps.. Go apply at Kooy Bro's in Toronto. :laughing:


----------



## schrader

The long range weather guessers are caling for a change late next week. I was enjoying all this sun and warmth, nicest weather we have had all summer. 
Corey


----------



## Grassman09

Anyone do Resi snow clearing in Newmarket?

I have a client that's looking for a quote they are on Nellie Little Cr and Narinia Cr in Newmarket. 

Dave.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Im staring to freak out...my salters for my hooklifts are 2 weeks late and should be in tomorrow. Good thing I ordered them last week of September and gave them ample time. 

Guess I shouldnt have sold my other salters before I had these set up. If we get nailed with anything that sticks I'm royally screwed. I'm used to having everything in place by the end of October. 

Ahh....the joys.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;867695 said:


> Im staring to freak out...my salters for my hooklifts are 2 weeks late and should be in tomorrow. Good thing I ordered them last week of September and gave them ample time.
> 
> Guess I shouldnt have sold my other salters before I had these set up. If we get nailed with anything that sticks I'm royally screwed. I'm used to having everything in place by the end of October.
> 
> Ahh....the joys.


For your sake I'll prey for no snow. I could probably give you a hand salting also if need be.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I appreciate that Dave and may call you up on that. I still do have 2 slide ins...think I could unload 50 tonnes in an 6-8 hour shift?


----------



## cet

Grassman09;867607 said:


> Anyone do Resi snow clearing in Newmarket?
> 
> I have a client that's looking for a quote they are on Nellie Little Cr and Narinia Cr in Newmarket.
> 
> Dave.


Narinia is right beside me. There are a ton of guys doing resi here.


----------



## Grassman09

cet;867809 said:


> Narinia is right beside me. There are a ton of guys doing resi here.


They contacted me throe yellow pages I can forward there info to you if you want it.


----------



## cet

Right now I don't have any houses. If you need someone to do them to help you out I can go look. If you don't care then I would pass.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Long term looks like fun, lots of precip and cold. wesportI think everyone will be scrambling before the first snow fall. Me included, still have to paint the framework of a train plus install a salter. Still have a few days of good weather before the fun begins.payup


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I have a bunch of lightbars to fix... hopefully get them done this weekend.


----------



## Grassman09

cet;867848 said:


> Right now I don't have any houses. If you need someone to do them to help you out I can go look. If you don't care then I would pass.


Ya I don't care. They prob want it done for dirt money.


----------



## creativedesigns

DAFFMOBILEWASH;867850 said:


> Long term looks like fun, lots of precip and cold. wesportI think everyone will be scrambling before the first snow fall. Me included, still have to paint the framework of a train plus install a salter. Still have a few days of good weather before the fun begins.payup


Thank goodness for that! Long term forecast for Ottawa reads good till Dec 3rd. Still got 2 more interlock jobs to start & one to finish up. Hey Daff, we might need to hire Coco paving, Eh! lol tymusic


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I remembered you guys were looking for those salt bins...

this crossed my path

http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-cars-ve...-equipment-SAND-SALT-BOXES-W0QQAdIdZ168150730

cheers


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

EcoGreen Serv;865751 said:


> Looks fantastic, who did the decals ?


Thanks, I have a guy in stoney creek who does all my vinyl. Price was good too.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## schrader

Hey Eco Green was that your truck in Hanna's today, It was parked beside my black F550? Where are you based out of?

Corey


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

schrader;869092 said:


> Hey Eco Green was that your truck in Hanna's today, It was parked beside my black F550? Where are you based out of?
> 
> Corey


Yes, That's my F350.. It's up at Hanna's now. Multi function switch in the steering column went south. I'm about 15 minutes south of Creemore in Mulmur.

John


----------



## schrader

That's a nice area, go motorcycling there sometimes. We do mostly condo work in Collingwood / Blue Mountian area, good luck this winter.
Corey


----------



## Bajak

schrader;869497 said:


> We do mostly condo work in Collingwood / Blue Mountian area, good luck this winter.
> Corey


Maintenance or Construction? That area seems to be still booming.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I have a curtis tailgate salter for salt if anyones interested. It is the largest swing away model.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## heather lawn spray

Lynden-Jeff;869513 said:


> I have a curtis tailgate salter for salt if anyones interested. It is the largest swing away model.
> 
> Cheers
> Jeff


What size Jeff?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

schrader;869497 said:


> That's a nice area, go motorcycling there sometimes. We do mostly condo work in Collingwood / Blue Mountian area, good luck this winter.
> Corey


I always look forward to our rides out that way too.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

heather lawn spray;869562 said:


> What size Jeff?


Same as a snow ex 1075 but orange.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## augerandblade

creativedesigns;867860 said:


> Thank goodness for that! Long term forecast for Ottawa reads good till Dec 3rd. Still got 2 more interlock jobs to start & one to finish up. Hey Daff, we might need to hire Coco paving, Eh! lol tymusic


Ya right on Used to be that you could count on no snow before the first weekend in December cuz we could leave for a family trip. Lately last couple of years weve been getting our snow in November with no getaway in December at all. Im not putting my order for snow until mid December. Right now wrapping up on repairs, rustproofing and installation to machines.:salute:


----------



## heather lawn spray

augerandblade;869851 said:


> Ya right on Used to be that you could count on no snow before the first weekend in December cuz we could leave for a family trip. Lately last couple of years weve been getting our snow in November with no getaway in December at all. Im not putting my order for snow until mid December. Right now wrapping up on repairs, rustproofing and installation to machines.:salute:


Yeah right

We're still re-engining our little John Deere from a 15 year old 20hp to a new 26 hp. Do you know how loud those things are without the muffler attached!! Good thing I'm already a deaf old cout:laughing:


----------



## Bajak

augerandblade;869851 said:


> Ya right on Used to be that you could count on no snow before the first weekend in December cuz we could leave for a family trip. Lately last couple of years weve been getting our snow in November with no getaway in December at all. Im not putting my order for snow until mid December. Right now wrapping up on repairs, rustproofing and installation to machines.:salute:


It's great to see you back on PS Jacob. I know what you mean about November storms but without them it may mean April may bring white showers.payup 
Still the same old same old here on Plowsite. People b!t(!n about lowballers and some people south of here thinking they can charge 300% of what a household would spend on groceries for snow removal. P.S. has grown almost beyond my comfortable limits but still has many familiar users that makes it worthwhile. 
Again welcome back A&B. I'm pushin" more than pluckin.wesporttymusic


----------



## schrader

Maintenance, my busiest year ever.
Corey


----------



## Bajak

I noticed it was one of my better years too Schrader. I'm more the construction/destruction side of things though. Hope to meet up sometime.


----------



## Triple L

Just thought I'd post, I have front timbrens for sale for 02-07 Silverado / Sierra 1500 trucks... Possibly back ones for sale to but not sure if im gonna sell them yet... Price yet to be determined, Make an offer...

Also, Complete wiring harness light addaptor kit for an Arctic plow, for 02-07 Silverado / Sierra 1500 - $100.00... Paid $300 for a new one for the 09 :crying:

Please PM if interested


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;869896 said:


> Just thought I'd post, I have front timbrens for sale for 02-07 Silverado / Sierra 1500 trucks... Possibly back ones for sale to but not sure if im gonna sell them yet... Price yet to be determined, Make an offer...
> 
> Also, Complete wiring harness light addaptor kit for an Arctic plow, for 02-07 Silverado / Sierra 1500 - $100.00... Paid $300 for a new one for the 09 :crying:
> 
> Please PM if interested


Really you needed a new harness for the 09, I never would have guessed that.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Well for me ts time to go check the plows that were put away and salters to see what surprises i have in store for me what r the chances that everything just works. how bout 000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Look what I found!!!!! "LET IT SNOW"wesport Things are looking up!!!!payup My wife (Nicole) bought me one a few years back and it always bring me luck!! This one is for all my PS friends!!!tymusic


----------



## DeVries

Mr Bigblock;869929 said:


> Well for me ts time to go check the plows that were put away and salters to see what surprises i have in store for me what r the chances that everything just works. how bout 000000000000000000000000000000


Should have put it all away properly then last season. Talk about procastination, wow when do your contracts start?


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

schrader;869497 said:


> That's a nice area, go motorcycling there sometimes. We do mostly condo work in Collingwood / Blue Mountian area, good luck this winter.
> Corey


Thanks,
Plenty of great riding here. I live just off of one of the best bike roads in the area.

I normally stay south of Stayner but I did have a few jobs around Blue for Interlock Pavers this year. Next year should be awsome with all the new houses going up in the area. Huge residential development just broke ground near Everett. The "Adult Lifestyle" communities are great.


----------



## augerandblade

EcoGreen Serv;870332 said:


> Thanks,
> Plenty of great riding here. I live just off of one of the best bike roads in the area.
> 
> I normally stay south of Stayner but I did have a few jobs around Blue for Interlock Pavers this year. Next year should be awsome with all the new houses going up in the area. Huge residential development just broke ground near Everett. The "Adult Lifestyle" communities are great.


I was posted to Base Borden (Boredom) for 3 years back in 1976 and remember Everett as a hamlet , mostly rural. We used to take the student drivers around that area. I remember when I was on tow truck duty that my boss a corporal strung a winch cable across a country road, no people warning of that hazard . Along comes a school bus, packed with kids, down the hill, the driver jammed on the brakes ,:salute: turned hard, and the bus did a 360 and headed back up the hill. This actually happened and no I was not hallucinating even though I was 18. Another winter adventure.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

wtf? Was he trying to kill someone?


----------



## JD Dave

I was following a fellow farmer today around lunch and a car ran a stop sign and hit him right on the left front tire. He had a tandem grain truck with about 16 tonne of soybeans on and he rolled the truck. It was a pretty exciting seen, the little Toyota was pretty mangled but my wife went to calm them down, so I helped get the guy I knew out of the truck that was still on it's side. He was fine but pretty shaken. Soybeans were everywhere. I called a sucker truck to clean up the mess and a couple other farmers that were close came by to help out. I'm sure as heck glad I didn't get side swiped with my family in the car. I double checked the car seats when we got back in the car to leave.


----------



## JD Dave

augerandblade;870702 said:


> I was posted to Base Borden (Boredom) for 3 years back in 1976 and remember Everett as a hamlet , mostly rural. We used to take the student drivers around that area. I remember when I was on tow truck duty that my boss a corporal strung a winch cable across a country road, no people warning of that hazard . Along comes a school bus, packed with kids, down the hill, the driver jammed on the brakes ,:salute: turned hard, and the bus did a 360 and headed back up the hill. This actually happened and no I was not hallucinating even though I was 18. Another winter adventure.


Some idiot put a 1 fence wire across a bike trail we always use to ride on. My buddy was riding in fron of me and he nearly got his neck cut off, I was just behind so I slowed down and thank god stood up a bit and it caught my chest. Quite an expeirence when your 8 years old. Some people make you wonder.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Lynden-Jeff;869513 said:


> I have a curtis tailgate salter for salt if anyones interested. It is the largest swing away model.
> 
> Cheers
> Jeff


*
How much you asking? Everything work as it should?*


----------



## By-The-Lake

Hey Dave, if you still have their contact info I would be happy to talk to them. I have a client close by just south of Mulock on Leslie so it would be good location-wise for me. Please PM with contact info. If PM isn't working give me a call at 647-333-9120.

Thanks,

Grant



Grassman09;867607 said:


> Anyone do Resi snow clearing in Newmarket?
> 
> I have a client that's looking for a quote they are on Nellie Little Cr and Narinia Cr in Newmarket.
> 
> Dave.


----------



## By-The-Lake

Got a date at Kooy's this week to get my new Blizzard 7.5' 7600LT mounted. Was also interested in the 2 roter light they have on display but after looking at the SWS website I found a similar light with 2 strobes and 2 rear facing work lights that I liked better which I ordered from Van & Truck world - saved quite a bit.


----------



## sonicblue2003

I had a dream it was snowing!!!  Looked out and it was just foggy!!!!:crying:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

by-the-lake, how far behind on the installs is Kooy? We booked in August for October.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

xll_VIPER_llx;870908 said:


> *
> How much you asking? Everything work as it should?*


Hey,

Yep other then a little rust everything works great. Is 2 years old and had about 4 skids of bags through it. Looking for $1000 obo.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;871137 said:


> by-the-lake, how far behind on the installs is Kooy? We booked in August for October.


We ordered October 2nd and are getting the salters installed now.


----------



## By-The-Lake

I was trying to push them up a bit since they mentioned they were going to put on an extra shift for installs but for me they said Oct 26th from the start. So it would seem like they are dead on. Drop off Thursday 26th, pick-up Friday 27th. Can't remember the exact date but I believe I ordered late September.



Pristine PM ltd;871137 said:


> by-the-lake, how far behind on the installs is Kooy? We booked in August for October.


----------



## cet

By-The-Lake;871354 said:


> I was trying to push them up a bit since they mentioned they were going to put on an extra shift for installs but for me they said Oct 26th from the start. So it would seem like they are dead on. Drop off Thursday 26th, pick-up Friday 27th. Can't remember the exact date but I believe I ordered late September.


You know this is November.:laughing:


----------



## grandview

He's in no hurry Chris. It only snows by you, ...a lot!


----------



## Mr Bigblock

DeVries;870178 said:


> Should have put it all away properly then last season. Talk about procastination, wow when do your contracts start?


Well it looks like everything was put away properly coz everything works. i only need a wiper motor for one of my Bobcats.


----------



## Daner

Lynden-Jeff;871152 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Yep other then a little rust everything works great. Is 2 years old and had about 4 skids of bags through it. Looking for $1000 obo.
> 
> Cheers
> Jeff


Get a picture up here Jeff....I rember seeing that spreader...Looked like a good onewesport


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Was wondering of anyone on here knows where i can find a salt/sand unit for the back of a Bobcat. It needs to be the type that just drops salts not spreds it. so the uit does not need a spinner i would also like to keep it electric and stay away from hydraulics.


----------



## Daner

Looks to me like we are In the middle of the season right now......In other words....anything could happenwesport
By the end of this week Cet will have his clubs sprayed with FF ......JD will have all his crops cut...Our Fast pix guy will be done at the race track......And I'm sure every one of us still has the to do list up and running before It snows......me Included......with Drive Shafts out all over the shop with bad U joints......Oils to change......how bout those wipers:laughing:.....Yikes ....I thought I was ready... but I'm not.....I need most of this week
My New Boss Plow Is ready for the test....I got the wiring problem fixed up....Its a tricky one for the old Dodgers......Anyway, watch the weather change next week end
Skullys In Hawaii....so He has no Input on this.....Its just my guessing


----------



## DeVries

Congrats on the 1000th post Daner.

I'm gona get my new salter for my new truck tomorrow, new wheel weights for the tractor should be in this week, and need to get some stakes put in and final routes for the guy's put together. Salt is ok for now as we still have some left over from last year. 

Good thing you reminded me about the wipers, better stock up on some washer fluid as well.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I just got in from staking most of my residentials, just a few more and putting the salt boxes out and I should be ready. Plow and salter installs will be finished tomorow. Can't wait to test out this polycaster


----------



## JD Dave

Mr Bigblock;871561 said:


> Was wondering of anyone on here knows where i can find a salt/sand unit for the back of a Bobcat. It needs to be the type that just drops salts not spreds it. so the uit does not need a spinner i would also like to keep it electric and stay away from hydraulics.


Epoke make the best drop spreaders but they are very expenisive. Reist makes a good spiner unit, I'd ask them about a drop spreader electric, I bet they'll make you one.
http://www.reistindustries.com/broadcastspreader.html


----------



## sonicblue2003

Looking for an old E47 pump. Its just going to be used for a resi driveway (my father) either someone close to Windsor or Belleville (that's where he lives) LMK if you have one laying around and how much. Thanks


----------



## cet

Daner, I brought the clubs home today. Played yesterday and today but that might be it. They are itching to close the club. First sign of anything and it will be closed.

I'm pretty much ready. All the salters are done and mounted and tested. Trucks are all ready to go. I have a used 810 on my truck. It will be interesting to find out how fast this thing is.

I need a tailgate salt. Jeff will that one you have spread bulk?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

cet;871827 said:


> Daner, I brought the clubs home today. Played yesterday and today but that might be it. They are itching to close the club. First sign of anything and it will be closed.
> 
> I'm pretty much ready. All the salters are done and mounted and tested. Trucks are all ready to go. I have a used 810 on my truck. It will be interesting to find out how fast this thing is.
> 
> I need a tailgate salt. Jeff will that one you have spread bulk?


Hey,

Ive never run bulk through it so im not sure. I don't really see why not, It may need a vibrator depending on the quality of the bulk.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*Well was watching the long range forcast here for guelph from enviorment canada and they are saying 1-3 cm of snow on thursday overnight, its only gonna +2 during the day thursday but its supposed to be damn cold over night.tymusic Guess we'll see!:waving:*


----------



## By-The-Lake

Good catch!  Oopsie! 


cet;871399 said:


> You know this is November.:laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Just got back from a little town in New York. Picked up a 680lt that had only been used for one driveway for the last two years. It is in mint shape, I thought I was getting a 720lt, but the 680lt will suit me fine, and it was $1600 instead of $1800. We did get a little lost because the GPS unit we were using was set to avoid the interstates... and we didn't realize it until it was too late.


----------



## ff1221

Well sure was glad for the good weather yesterday, didn't get much done, local lumber yard lost it's main storage building, spent nine hours there thank god it wasn't -10. I guess the news photographer didn't like me yelling at her to move so she took my picture.


----------



## JD Dave

Looked like quite the fire.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Does anyone know a good supplier in the GTA or north for Non Orange Snow Fence.
I need black , green or another dark colour.


----------



## Daner

DeVries;871695 said:


> Congrats on the 1000th post Daner.
> 
> .


Thankswesport

We should see some Flurries Up In the North end....And maybe down to the lake
I can definitely feel the air changing out there

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/city/pages/on-5_metric_e.html


----------



## ff1221

JD Dave;872279 said:


> Looked like quite the fire.


It was sure warm!:yow!:


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

The long term guesser looks stormy and cold, a recipe for fun and plowable events. wesportOl Skuly better get back soon !!! I don't think old man winter will start without him!!

As the snow gets closer the to do list grows even longer. That's ok tho, nothing worse than sitting around waiting for the snow to fly!!!:waving:


----------



## Bajak

*Drive By Shooting in Hanover*

I guess this stuff happens all over now days. That gun registry sure keeps them off the streets.

http://www.thepost.on.ca/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=2187978


----------



## musclecarboy

EC and TWN are saying positive temps for the next 7 days. nice!


----------



## Bruce'sEx

musclecarboy;873094 said:


> EC and TWN are saying positive temps for the next 7 days. nice!


Guess we are going to have to keep doing Excavations while it's warm and "dry". Hopefully don't get stuck on a job when the weather turns. We're trying to close up the Summer stuff, but with this weather everyone keeps phoning.


----------



## Bajak

Bruce'sEx;873150 said:


> Guess we are going to have to keep doing Excavations while it's warm and "dry". Hopefully don't get stuck on a job when the weather turns. We're trying to close up the Summer stuff, but with this weather everyone keeps phoning.


I hope your not complaining. People are likely to keep guys like us busy in the spring too. We all know what happens in this Province next July.

*H*ardball
*S*ervice
*T*ax...................:crying:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The HST is coming up with contracts constantly, people are using it to lower our COL raise, BS.


----------



## grandview

Weather is going to change by Thursday but I don't think it will be cold enough to do anything. 
Lake Erie went up a degree ,not good for later in the season.


----------



## Bajak

grandview;873229 said:


> Weather is going to change by Thursday but I don't think it will be cold enough to do anything.
> Lake Erie went up a degree ,not good for later in the season.


I don't think it's going to bring in enough to make us work too hard either. As long as the Jet stream stays off the Elephants back it's just going to be a teaser.

*THE ONTARIO ELEPHANT*

for those who don't know.








I live in Chesley "Right up the elephants a$$" as my Uncle keeps telling me. I just tell him "At least I'm not from Owen Sound."


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Or somewhere between Barrie and Markham. HAHA


----------



## Triple L

*Tons of 1/2 ton parts for sale!!!*

Tons of 1/2 ton parts for sale -

for 01-07 silverado / sierra 1/2 ton

timbrens - front - $100
timbrens - rear - $100
air bags - rear - paid $430, sell for $200
class 5, 12,000 lbs hitch with electrical - $200 or best offer
analog break controller, good one but cant remember the name - $120 or best offer

pm or call 519-778-8745


----------



## musclecarboy

The new chevy bumper looks like it would eat a camry!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

The only problem is the $67 000.00 price tag of a loaded 2010 truck!!!!!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Just wait a year and pick on up in the US for 35K.


----------



## cet

DAFFMOBILEWASH;874169 said:


> The only problem is the $67 000.00 price tag of a loaded 2010 truck!!!!!


A friend of mine has a 2010. 2500 C/C, SB,D/A. He managed to get $14,500 off list. Wanted an 09 but couldn't find him a red one so he ordered new.


----------



## Triple L

I was told the new dmax would not be out till june of next year? See they couldnt find me a ext. cab short box in white in all of Canada and the states either... but Humberview had 2 of these but wount dealer trade them... so i had to buy off of them.. That new emissions stuff look too expensive to me....

Here's a pic of my new truck all finished... Hopefully we wount burn this one out is 4 years... LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Bajak;873298 said:


> I don't think it's going to bring in enough to make us work too hard either. As long as the Jet stream stays off the Elephants back it's just going to be a teaser.
> 
> *THE ONTARIO ELEPHANT*
> 
> for those who don't know.
> 
> View attachment 63381
> 
> I live in Chesley "Right up the elephants a$$" as my Uncle keeps telling me. I just tell him "At least I'm not from Owen Sound."


Do you happen to know Jim Snyder or Tony Lang?


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;874646 said:


> I was told the new dmax would not be out till june of next year? See they couldnt find me a ext. cab short box in white in all of Canada and the states either... but Humberview had 2 of these but wount dealer trade them... so i had to buy off of them.. That new emissions stuff look too expensive to me....
> 
> Here's a pic of my new truck all finished... Hopefully we wount burn this one out is 4 years... LOL


Nice Chad, trust me you didn't want 2010. I wish I had of pulled off the airbag sticker.LOL


----------



## cet

The 2010 is still the old version, nothing new.

Humberview is a great dealership. No hassel pricing and they treat you well. They didn't have a truck like I wanted and couldn't trade because they didn't have anything to give back.


----------



## kcress31

cet;874320 said:


> A friend of mine has a 2010. 2500 C/C, SB,D/A. He managed to get $14,500 off list. Wanted an 09 but couldn't find him a red one so he ordered new.


I bought a new 08 2500 in July 2008. Found one in goderich. Got 17,000 off sticker


----------



## cet

Chad your truck looks great. 
How do you like the salter?


----------



## ff1221

JD Dave;874729 said:


> Do you happen to know Jim Snyder or Tony Lang?


I know of Tony Lang, they rent a lot of property around us, old Canadian Agra land, sure got a pile of iron roaming the countryside.


----------



## Triple L

cet;874795 said:


> Chad your truck looks great.
> How do you like the salter?


Thanks Chris!

The 7550 is good, I wish i would have bought another 8500 (2 yard) tho... It seems like the accountant stepped in on this model where as the 8500 is done right, just a few vary minor things like how the spinner hooks on is a little bit goofy on this one and the front crossmember not being as thick... I think the 8500 is overall a better unit but im still super super happy with the 7550...

Dave - That airbag sticker is still on.... I'll bug my dad about it today... LOL


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

The forcasting this season is not looking good for us by the push guys. By the look of it were in for a warmer and less precip season than normal...... Good for some not for us in the tropics, that means no snow!!!!


----------



## Daner

Chad that looks just like my truck.....Is It a Diesel?


----------



## Bajak

JD Dave;874729 said:


> Do you happen to know Jim Snyder or Tony Lang?


No, I can't say I do. I've owned my house here since 2000 and really haven't lived here until 2007. I've always been on the road with work. My wife may know them though. I'll have to ask her when she gets back from work.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Its gonna snow just like it does every year take the time to get things ready and relax a bit, before you know it everyone will be *****ing we got too much snow.


----------



## grandview

Triple L ,you better put a floor jack under that ruck to hold it up!












Still nice!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Got one salt truck back-some pics to follow. The second one tomorrow and the third Saturday...starting to feel a little bit better now.


----------



## Triple L

Daner;875407 said:


> Chad that looks just like my truck.....Is It a Diesel?


U betcha buddy! Thanks for your input on the 6 Litre tho...



grandview;875852 said:


> Triple L ,you better put a floor jack under that ruck to hold it up!


LOL, i was just looking at that also... In the pic it really does look like its squating up front pretty good... Its not the case in reality... The truck holds the blade extremely good and only drops less then an inch... Im not even gonna touch the suspension on this truck im so satisfied with it... I guess pictures can be decieving


----------



## cet

Triple L;876136 said:


> U betcha buddy! Thanks for your input on the 6 Litre tho...
> 
> LOL, i was just looking at that also... In the pic it really does look like its squating up front pretty good... Its not the case in reality... The truck holds the blade extremely good and only drops less then an inch... Im not even gonna touch the suspension on this truck im so satisfied with it... I guess pictures can be decieving


GV doesn't really know what a truck looks like unless the hood is up.:laughing:


----------



## grandview

cet;876175 said:


> GV doesn't really know what a truck looks like unless the hood is up.:laughing:


Sure I do. I drive by the Chevy dealer all the time and they have these :buy me please" sings stuck in the engine compartments !:laughing:


----------



## cet

grandview;876186 said:


> Sure I do. I drive by the Chevy dealer all the time and they have these :buy me please" sings stuck in the engine compartments !:laughing:


I actually own 1/2 of a F450 now. It is a 2002 4x4 with the 7.3. I was going to buy the truck outright but took a partner to help with the repair bills.


----------



## creativedesigns

cet;876193 said:


> I actually own 1/2 of a F450 now. It is a 2002 4x4 with the 7.3. I was going to buy the truck outright but took a partner to help with the repair bills.


With all his snow cheques arriving at the end of the month, JD Dave's always out to lend a helping hand!  tymusic


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;875149 said:


> I know of Tony Lang, they rent a lot of property around us, old Canadian Agra land, sure got a pile of iron roaming the countryside.





Bajak;875547 said:


> No, I can't say I do. I've owned my house here since 2000 and really haven't lived here until 2007. I've always been on the road with work. My wife may know them though. I'll have to ask her when she gets back from work.


Jim Is my cousin and he use to own the JD dealer in Walkerton and I know Tony through him. Lang Farms is huge most people up that way know of them.


----------



## grandview

So your kissing cousins?


----------



## Bajak

JD Dave;876311 said:


> Jim Is my cousin and he use to own the JD dealer in Walkerton and I know Tony through him. Lang Farms is huge most people up that way know of them.


Sorry JD. I bought a CAT. 
I do know a couple of Langs in the area, there's lots of them, I don't know Tony though. If I should cross paths with Tony, I'll be sure and tell him what an ignorant PR you told me he was.


----------



## ff1221

JD Dave;876311 said:


> Jim Is my cousin and he use to own the JD dealer in Walkerton and I know Tony through him. Lang Farms is huge most people up that way know of them.


Was Jim one of the partners that sold to Huron tractor, or did he own it before them?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Ready or not here it comes!!!! The cold might not be arctic but at least it is a start, looks like there will be progressive cold shots through December. Lots of interesting stuff on GFS, sure it might not happen but it is fun to look at!!!wesport

Going to install the Snow Ex this weekend. Then I am ready!!! 

Does anyone know of any places to purchase bulk salt from Windsor to London??? The Windsor mine is closed to the public!!! Looking for 60-90ton or so this round, perhaps more in the near future. Have a friend who has a 7 axle dump tractor / trailer who will truck it for me. Any connections would be greatly appreciated. 

How's Ol Skully these days ??? Still playing on the islands??


----------



## McGaw

Hey Daff, there's a place here in London that's advertising bulk salt, I don't know the price or anything, but its on Clarke Road, just south of Fanshawe conservation area


----------



## Daner

No Skully Is back In his shack wesport
Winter Is not too far away now


----------



## Daner

I bet by Wed. It will be sticking to the ground


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;876703 said:


> Was Jim one of the partners that sold to Huron tractor, or did he own it before them?


Jim and his wife owned 2/3 and they sold it about 3 years ago to Gilmour's.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Brett has said near normal snow for Goldenhorseshoe/Toronto. Woohoo


----------



## musclecarboy

Lynden-Jeff;877666 said:


> Brett has said near normal snow for Goldenhorseshoe/Toronto. Woohoo


I have no issues with the weather so far


----------



## ff1221

JD Dave;877383 said:


> Jim and his wife owned 2/3 and they sold it about 3 years ago to Gilmour's.


A buddy of mine I grew up with was in with them, Jeff Eby.


----------



## heather lawn spray

In west end Kitchener

A centimetre and a half on the ground, air temperature 0.6 degrees, pavement wet,bare


----------



## augerandblade

No snowfall around the Ottawa Valley, they called for 2 cms but nothing but rain.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*Been snowing in guelph since 3 am! But its already melted except for whats on the cars:crying:*


----------



## STRONGARM

Lynden-Jeff;877666 said:


> Brett has said near normal snow for Goldenhorseshoe/Toronto. Woohoo


Let's hope bellow normal, so far so good. 
Give me a call today about that tail gate salter, I for sure need it. I picked up 1 more of those quotes and got asked to do another. Thx


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Lots of rain here in the tropics. A little sleet last night, things are improving in terms of potential snow. Bret showed less precip and snow here too!!!


----------



## Triple L

I woundnt be surprised if some guys salted last night.....

Man, im thinking of becoming a used car sales person now, LOL! Got rid of 2 trucks yesterday... the 06 silverado (My first vechicle i've ever owned and the best truck i've ever had, too bad it was burnt out) and the 95 f-250 (worst truck i've ever owned)..... All the chev guys will like that... Chevy thru and thru now


----------



## Daner

Yes Go Chevys Go...And Dodges toowesport
Temps are dropping......We had that dusting go through here as well......By Wed things will be looking a bit whiter out there...and If not Wed, or It will be Thurs......Or maybe Friday.......

We have some wet snow passing by right now


----------



## Bajak

*Brand new Ontario specific free classified site.*

This site was just started in September of this year by a local here in Chesley and a partner of his in Owen Sound. Originally intended for Grey/Bruce it has now grown to Dufferin, Huron, Simcoe and Wellington Counties.

http://www.boogiboard.com

Just doing my part to get the word out. Enjoy


----------



## grandview

all you Canadians were in full force at the mall today. I can just imagine how much clothes will be thrown in the parking lot tonight!


----------



## cet

grandview;878284 said:


> all you Canadians were in full force at the mall today. I can just imagine how much clothes will be thrown in the parking lot tonight!


It wasn't a holiday here. I think you can tell the difference from the locals anymore.

What were you doing there anyway? I hate the Mall, all of them.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;878349 said:


> It wasn't a holiday here. I think you can tell the difference from the locals anymore.
> 
> What were you doing there anyway? I hate the Mall, all of them.


I hate the mall also, I go shopping once a year and I know what I want before I walk in, 20 min max I'm out. My wife spends enough time there for both of us.


----------



## grandview

I watched on the news when I got up at noon.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;878449 said:


> I hate the mall also, I go shopping once a year and I know what I want before I walk in, 20 min max I'm out. My wife spends enough time there for both of us.


x2 on that one, but I like the Food courts! Especially Manchu Wok, lol



grandview;878482 said:


> I watched on the news when I got up at noon.


I guess old men need their rest! :laughing:


----------



## cet

grandview;878482 said:


> I watched on the news when I got up at noon.


Spending time at the Mall, getting up at noon. Your beginning to sound like a housewife.

I hope it snows soon so you can snap out of this condition.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;878844 said:


> Spending time at the Mall, getting up at noon. Your beginning to sound like a housewife.
> 
> I hope it snows soon so you can snap out of this condition.


You forgot to mention he does all the cooking also. Not quite sure why he got married. LOL


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;878888 said:


> You forgot to mention he does all the cooking also. Not quite sure why he got married. LOL


Was thinking the same thing.


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;879016 said:


> Was thinking the same thing.


If she can't cook and she can't clean and your still with her she must be really really good at something.


----------



## Neige

Hey Johnny just wanted to thank you for the salt box info, they are great.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, thanks Johnny. I am ordering mine on Monday. I am giving up on getting the larger sized ones.


----------



## Neige

Pristine PM ltd;879077 said:


> Yeah, thanks Johnny. I am ordering mine on Monday. I am giving up on getting the larger sized ones.


These are a better size, and in the spring you can stack them inside each other. I just ordered 20 more in green this time.


----------



## grandview

Cut a hole in them and put a bell on it and watch the money roll in!


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;879052 said:


> If she can't cook and she can't clean and your still with her she must be really really good at something.


I need someone to watch the kids when I'm out with the GF.


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;879439 said:


> cut a hole in them and put a bell on it and watch the money roll in!


stop post....................


----------



## JD Dave

Whoring.........................


----------



## JD Dave

IN the Canadian weather thread


----------



## grandview

Why did you stake a claim to Canada all to yourself?


----------



## JD Dave

lol..............................


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;879492 said:


> Why did you stake a claim to Canada all to yourself?


No GV your always welcome.


----------



## grandview

Fine then.Let's talk weather. Keep all your cold air up there. We are trying to beat a snowless streak


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

and for those of you who don't know what post whoring is... I looked it up cause I didnt know

To post on message boards for the sake of posting, to post useless things to raise your post count.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=post *****

and here I thought this was it...


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;879498 said:


> and for those of you who don't know what post whoring is... I looked it up cause I didnt know
> 
> To post on message boards for the sake of posting, to post useless things to raise your post count.
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=post *****
> 
> and here I thought this was it...


Ummm I thought you hadn't met GV before.

18 year old male, tight jeans(**** visible), chuck taylors, interested in bands such as: as i lay dying, cradle of filth, underoath, velvet acid christ, dimmu borgir. post hardcore indie is all of the above


----------



## grandview

Is that girl French Canadian or from Toronto ?


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;879503 said:


> Ummm I thought you hadn't met GV before.
> 
> 18 year old male, tight jeans(**** visible), chuck taylors, interested in bands such as: as i lay dying, cradle of filth, underoath, velvet acid christ, dimmu borgir. post hardcore indie is all of the above


So those are the groups you keep in that tractor of yours.


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;879507 said:


> Is that girl French Canadian or from Toronto ?


Overcast here, a nice fall day. When will the snow come?


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;879515 said:


> When will the snow come?


Dont worry about it!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am betting on December 18th. I think we may have a salting or two before then, but that will be the first plowable.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;879633 said:


> I am betting on December 18th. I think we may have a salting or two before then, but that will be the first plowable.


Thats acceptable, I think next week we might have a dusting here and there, maybe no accum in the city. We'll see......


----------



## cet

JD Dave;879515 said:


> Overcast here, a nice fall day. When will the snow come?


I would say we are on borrowed time now. I can't remember a year that we did not go in Nov. Might have to salt Monday night but we will wait and see.

Picked up an Air-Flo MSS on Thursday. Need to do truck side wiring and put in a switch and will be good to go.


----------



## grandview

cet;879690 said:


> I would say we are on borrowed time now. I can't remember a year that we did not go in Nov. Might have to salt Monday night but we will wait and see.
> 
> Picked up an Air-Flo MSS on Thursday. Need to do truck side wiring and put in a switch and will be good to go.


Have JD do it. He;s just whoring around here on PS ,gives him something to do.


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;879526 said:


> Dont worry about it!


Your novelty will wear off soon enough!


----------



## Daner

JD Dave;879515 said:


> Overcast here, a nice fall day. When will the snow come?


Monday,Mondaytymusicussmileyflag


----------



## grandview

Daner;879735 said:


> Monday,Mondaytymusicussmileyflag


Only thing I see is nice weather for you.

http://www.weather.com/outlook/travel/businesstraveler/tenday/CAXX0181?from=36hr_topnav_business


----------



## DeVries

Keep the good weather coming. Got a few construction jobs on the go and would really like to finish them up before the snow flies.


----------



## willyswagon

I hear what your saying I started a construction job a little late in the year too!










Hope fully have it done in a week









Have to get it back to this, so I can put some weight in it for winter plowing!!


----------



## JD Dave

Looks like a Sunday truck more then a PLOWING TRUCK.


----------



## willyswagon

JD Dave;879994 said:


> Looks like a Sunday truck more then a PLOWING TRUCK.


53 yrs old, 6 volt, 50 yr old cable operated plow, used some Sundays:laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

You talking about the driver or the truck?


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;880002 said:


> You talking about the driver or the truck?


Look who's talking.


----------



## willyswagon

If I was 53 i'd be to wise to frig with old trucks just to plow snow!!!


----------



## JD Dave

willyswagon;880115 said:


> If I was 53 i'd be to wise to frig with old trucks just to plow snow!!!


It looks like it's in awsome shape, less to go wrong with an old girl then a new one.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Here's a pic of my new addition with a 8'2 BOSS V Blade....


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Neige;879076 said:


> Hey Johnny just wanted to thank you for the salt box info, they are great.





Pristine PM ltd;879077 said:


> Yeah, thanks Johnny. I am ordering mine on Monday. I am giving up on getting the larger sized ones.


NP guys. Glad it worked out well for you both.


----------



## cet

E Maintenance;880197 said:


> Here's a pic of my new addition with a 8'2 BOSS V Blade....


Looks good. It should be a good money maker for you.


----------



## grandview

E Maintenance;880197 said:


> Here's a pic of my new addition with a 8'2 BOSS V Blade....


JD copy cat!


----------



## jayman3

Well looks like the cutting edges MIGHT get used a bit tonight,the TWN is saying 5-10 cm and Environment Canada is saying 2 cm'sI had it when there is such a difference in the forecast.


----------



## Bay Boy

No snow this year fall of (2009) yet, just alot of wind and rain


----------



## JD Dave

Nice looking Chevy there E.


----------



## Triple L

Thats alot better truck then my ol Ford, there E...

Good choice!


----------



## Triple L

If we don't get any snow tomarrow, this will be the first time in 37 years that we havent gotten any snow in November...


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I'm not getting my hope up too much. The ground is still very warm and PM temps are marginal at best. Had some very light ice fog last night. Heavy fog but the temps hovering around freezing. Last winter we had the same fog before some wicked winter weather.

Has been way too long since some plowable snow, the last in the tropics was in Feb.......


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

They are not calling for much anytime soon! I am loving this.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Pristine PM ltd;880510 said:


> They are not calling for much anytime soon! I am loving this.


X's Two.


----------



## Elite_Maint

thanks guys.. I hope to put her to work soon... but it looks like we'll be breaking a 37 year old record!!


----------



## STRONGARM

Saying the temps should drop to normal over the next couple of days here. Mabey a salt by the end of the week. (Hope Not!!!!!!) I have lots of outside work to finnish up.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hey guys, 

Did anyone happen to notice the ad in the last Landscape Trades for bulk ice melt in bags. It was a bag the size of those Rhino bags. 

I can't find my copy of LT.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## cet

My copy was easy to find. Right where I left it, unopened in the garbage can.:laughing:

Fusion Treated Salt, Eco Solutions, 1-877-326-7658.
Also available at The Salt Depot, Legends Landscape Supply.

Jon you need a better filing system.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hehe, yeah... Adam is the organized one.


----------



## musclecarboy

Imagine this was snow! Too bad 

I left you a voicemail Jon


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*I'm going on strike untill it snows!*


----------



## cet

xll_VIPER_llx;880934 said:


> *I'm going on strike untill it snows!*


I hope your out for a long long time.payup


----------



## grandview

xll_VIPER_llx;880934 said:


> *I'm going on strike untill it snows!*





cet;880947 said:


> I hope your out for a long long time.payup


----------



## heather lawn spray

dingybigfoot;880517 said:


> X's Two.


X's Three ye haa


----------



## Triple L

cet;880947 said:


> I hope your out for a long long time.payup


Haha, me to 

Gonna have to actually get up tonight :crying: and see with this temp drop if any of the rain freezes over...


----------



## creativedesigns

Hey Grandview!,


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;880778 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Did anyone happen to notice the ad in the last Landscape Trades for bulk ice melt in bags. It was a bag the size of those Rhino bags.
> 
> I can't find my copy of LT.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jon


International Landscaping aka Eco Solutions next to me is selling that. The others are just re sellers and might charge more. I know Legends in Burlington had a stupid price for salt when supply was tight.

How do you plan on loading those into the trucks? Why not save the $$$ and buy it in Bulk and stock pile it. Either way you need a machine to load up.

You going to Arnts on Tuesday?


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;881161 said:


> Haha, me to
> 
> Gonna have to actually get up tonight :crying: and see with this temp drop if any of the rain freezes over...


Its only going down to +4 unless you just really want to drive that new duramax. You put your tuner or smarty in that thing yet? That one going to the pulls next season?


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;881206 said:


> Its only going down to +4 unless you just really want to drive that new duramax. You put your tuner or smarty in that thing yet? That one going to the pulls next season?


It'll be -1 here by morning....

The 09 will do 1 pull and 1 -1/4 mile pass... Im not touching that truck as far as performance is concerned, Stupid POS keeps up to my Dmax on a 150hp tune really good, I was a little more then surprised, the 6 speed makes a big difference i think


----------



## Grassman09

Guess Weather network is wrong. What else is new.. You got rid of the old white truck and have the other diesel ?


----------



## Triple L

ya the 06 white silverado that had the dumper in it is gone as well as the ol ford..

just a 2 duramax fleet now, as my sig says... Lean an Mean payup


----------



## Grassman09

Was it cash for clunkers deal? Why not another 3500?


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;881544 said:


> Was it cash for clunkers deal? Why not another 3500?


That was the deal Dodge was offering, judging by the repairs your trucks had. When you buy a Dodge do they throw in a free tranny in at signing? LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am planning on leaving these at a few different sites for the epoke. My downeaster fabs on Voth dumps are too much of a pain to dump salt in piles.


----------



## Grassman09

Thats going below the belt Dave. No I've only seen Ford offering that. I cant blame dodge for the injector pump Bosch made it. So far so good on the Tranny.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;881557 said:


> I am planning on leaving these at a few different sites for the epoke. My downeaster fabs on Voth dumps are too much of a pain to dump salt in piles.


Jon,
Home Depot sells those bags. Somehow it sounds like a disaster waiting to happen leaving a 1 ton brick of salt I mean bag of salt on site.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;881559 said:


> Thats going below the belt Dave. No I've only seen Ford offering that. I cant blame dodge for the injector pump Bosch made it. So far so good on the Tranny.


Just giving some back to you.:waving:


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;881570 said:


> Just giving some back to you.:waving:


If I can dish it I can take it..  Bring it..


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Grassman09;881563 said:


> Jon,
> Home Depot sells those bags. Somehow it sounds like a disaster waiting to happen leaving a 1 ton brick of salt I mean bag of salt on site.


Home depot sells 1 ton bags of salt???

If they sit on a skid and are well tarped, they should be ok. I first want to hear the price.


----------



## cet

I think Dave mean's they sell the bags. What you put in them is up to you.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;881585 said:


> Home depot sells 1 ton bags of salt???
> 
> If they sit on a skid and are well tarped, they should be ok. I first want to hear the price.


Ha ha no just the empty Rhino bag. I had a bunch of Ontario sod bags I could have gave you.

Yeah thats just it, if they are well tarped and last person to dip into it makes sure its closed securely.

I had a price list from Eco Solutions but like CET did, I filed it in the trash. All I know is there bulk treated salt is $112 yard +Tax.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

The bags are $165.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Triple L;880491 said:


> If we don't get any snow tomarrow, this will be the first time in 37 years that we havent gotten any snow in November...


try in over 160 years, something like that. think it was since 1837 I heard from another source then this one. atleast for Toronto

http://www.680news.com/more.jsp?content=20091130_064755_8908


----------



## grandview

Breaking news. Big storm coming according to the weatherman Monday into Tuesday we may get 1-2 inches of wet snow!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Keep it in NY!


----------



## Triple L

grandview;881912 said:


> Breaking news. Big storm coming according to the weatherman Monday into Tuesday we may get 1-2 inches of wet snow!


so now you guys call 1-2" a big storm?


----------



## Triple L

Bruce'sEx;881904 said:


> try in over 160 years, something like that. think it was since 1837 I heard from another source then this one. atleast for Toronto
> 
> http://www.680news.com/more.jsp?content=20091130_064755_8908


Guess it depends on who you listen to... I just heard on CP24 that it'll be 70 years...

Lets just say its been a long long time...


----------



## musclecarboy

I'm wondering if this "less than 1cm" predicted tonight will be worth a salting when it says it'll be +5 tomorrow and rain tomorrow night. I'm thinking I won't be going


----------



## Grassman09

Lynden-Jeff;881718 said:


> The bags are $165.


Jon's not gonna pay that. That's too expensive :laughing:


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Was looking for the place who sells those nice stackable salt bins. Went through 10-15 of the previous posts but was still unsure of the best place to get them.


----------



## Bajak

SNOW SQUALL WATCH: Saugeen Shores - Kincardine - Southern Bruce County Issued at 3:20 PM EST MONDAY 30 NOVEMBER 2009

..SNOW SQUALLS ARE POSSIBLE TONIGHT..
COLD AIR MOVING OVER THE UPPER GREAT LAKES WILL CAUSE SNOW SQUALLS TO DEVELOP IN SOME OF THE SNOW BELT AREAS. SNOW SQUALLS ARE EXPECTED TO BEGIN LATE THIS EVENING EAST OF GEORGIAN BAY AND DRIFT SOUTHWARD OVERNIGHT. PRECIPITATION WILL BEGIN AS RAIN ALONG THE SHORE AND CHANGE TO SNOW FURTHER INLAND. LOW VISIBILITIES AND SNOW ACCUMULATION 5 TO 10 CENTIMETRES ARE LIKELY. A FEW LOCALITIES MAY SEE 10 TO 15 CENTIMETRES ESPECIALLY OVER HIGHER TERRAIN EAST OF GEORGIAN BAY.

I guess that's the end of sleeping all night for a while.


----------



## Daner

Good to hear Its near by.....The wind Is going to pick up In my neck of the woods as well

Hey theres nothing like a good lake effect blast...It won't be long now....Dec 1 tommorow.....Time to get plowing


----------



## STRONGARM

Jeff, who's selling the bags in our area? What would you use them for?


----------



## schrader

> [/SNOW SQUALL WATCH: Saugeen Shores - Kincardine - Southern Bruce County Issued at 3:20 PM EST MONDAY 30 NOVEMBER 2009
> 
> ..SNOW SQUALLS ARE POSSIBLE TONIGHT..
> COLD AIR MOVING OVER THE UPPER GREAT LAKES WILL CAUSE SNOW SQUALLS TO DEVELOP IN SOME OF THE SNOW BELT AREAS. SNOW SQUALLS ARE EXPECTED TO BEGIN LATE THIS EVENING EAST OF GEORGIAN BAY AND DRIFT SOUTHWARD OVERNIGHT. PRECIPITATION WILL BEGIN AS RAIN ALONG THE SHORE AND CHANGE TO SNOW FURTHER INLAND. LOW VISIBILITIES AND SNOW ACCUMULATION 5 TO 10 CENTIMETRES ARE LIKELY. A FEW LOCALITIES MAY SEE 10 TO 15 CENTIMETRES ESPECIALLY OVER HIGHER TERRAIN EAST OF GEORGIAN BAY.
> 
> QUOTE] I hope the temps are to warm for any of this snow to stick. This kind of came out of nowhere, was't expecting any snow untill Thursday or Friday. Sure has been an awesome November, wonder what December will bring?
> 
> Corey


----------



## Bajak

schrader;882325 said:


> I hope the temps are to warm for any of this snow to stick. This kind of came out of nowhere, was't expecting any snow untill Thursday or Friday. Sure has been an awesome November, wonder what December will bring?
> 
> Corey


My drive in this morning to Port Elgin, Paisley had an inch sticking to the roofs but none on the roads. The jet stream looks to be diving around Ontario so that means colder temps. I wouldn't be surprised if we hear the words 'Alberta Clipper' soon.


----------



## ff1221

I was gonna post that we have our first Snow Squall Watch, but I see my Bruce County Brethren beat me too it, hope that's all it is. It'll probably pile up in Chesley Bajak.


----------



## Bajak

ff1221;882398 said:


> . It'll probably pile up in Chesley Bajak.


That's O.K.. As long as it stays out of Port Elgin.xysport


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

We had about 1.5cm of wet stuff this morning. Enough to try out the new Toro mini blower. 
Was all melted off by about 10:30am.. Must have just been small squalls because 20 minutes east they had nothing.


----------



## musclecarboy

Looks like it'll be a mix for the mega city, +3 by morning. I'm not TOO worried but I'll be up at 4:30 for a possible salting.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Alberta Clipper =payuppayup


----------



## Bajak

Well I guess we can call that Bruce counties first snow squall of the season. Too bad it's melting faster than anyone can plow it but I saw a couple trying too. When I left to do the rounds there might have been three inches here but now more like an inch and temps are rising.


----------



## Triple L

Just a few fluries here, grass got covered, pavement temp is still about 3 degree's tho, But Clintars out


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Clintar has to make up for their monthly price!


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

We only had 2cm here but Airport Rd between 89 & 9 was very icy. The Municipals didn't salt so 2 cars were in the ditch at Hockley Valley.

It's beginning !!!!


----------



## ff1221

Woke up at 1am, about an inch on the roof of the truck, woke up about 3am, all melted. Another good day.


----------



## Bajak

ff1221;883254 said:


> Woke up at 1am, about an inch on the roof of the truck, woke up about 3am, all melted. Another good day.


Roads are still sloppy further away from shore. Hanover was a bit of a mess earlier.


----------



## DeVries

Woke up at 6 got up got dressed, made a coffee, and got behind the computer only to see you guy's had snow:laughing:

Grass is still green, we beat a 63 year record here yesterday, wonder if we don't get any snow in December what kind of records that will break


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

DeVries;883276 said:


> wonder if we don't get any snow in December what kind of records that will break


Bite your tongue, Most of my stuff is per push this year.


----------



## McGaw

When Clintar charges $70-145/h, they certainly better deliver high performance, and you'd think at those prices, they'd be able to pay their shovelers more than 10/h, their mechanics 14/h, and operaters 16/h. I'm happy I declined their offer to work for them this year


----------



## Mr Bigblock

DeVries;883276 said:


> Woke up at 6 got up got dressed, made a coffee, and got behind the computer only to see you guy's had snow:laughing:
> 
> Grass is still green, we beat a 63 year record here yesterday, wonder if we don't get any snow in December what kind of records that will break


Do you look after the plaza at Mud and Paramount. I see your guys in thier during the summer wasnt sure if you did the snow thier.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Thats typical from "Your North American Landscape Management Professionals".:laughing:


----------



## Bruce'sEx

McGaw;883289 said:


> When Clintar charges $70-145/h, they certainly better deliver high performance, and you'd think at those prices, they'd be able to pay their shovelers more than 10/h, their mechanics 14/h, and operaters 16/h. I'm happy I declined their offer to work for them this year


They still try to salt off 4 inchs of snow and charge the customer for that instead of plowing first?


----------



## STRONGARM

Looks like Thurs is rain now...... it couldn't get any better, I just picked up another condo and they want a major clean up. xysport


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Rain, Rain, go away, come back another day!!!!


----------



## JD Dave

DAFFMOBILEWASH;883839 said:


> Rain, Rain, go away, come back another day!!!!


Pooh and Piglet want to play!


----------



## DeVries

Mr Bigblock;883305 said:


> Do you look after the plaza at Mud and Paramount. I see your guys in thier during the summer wasnt sure if you did the snow thier.


No, it's Clintar................................................go figure, they probably salted last night.


----------



## STRONGARM

DeVries;883890 said:


> No, it's Clintar................................................go figure, they probably salted last night.


Hey, do you do res. drives in grimsby? I have one we did a construction job at this year that needs it done.


----------



## DeVries

Nope sorry. I stay away from that to much of a PITA.


----------



## DeVries

DeVries;883890 said:


> No, it's Clintar................................................go figure, they probably salted last night.


I stand corrected. Wayco is doing it this year.


----------



## STRONGARM

DeVries;884128 said:


> Nope sorry. I stay away from that to much of a PITA.


Me too, thats why I'm looking for a guy. thanks anyway.


----------



## cet

Last night was just a test run for the stress. Only got up 4 times that's not bad.
Salted some sidewalks at 3 locations.

The Co. I lost my zero tolerance account to had to get called in. He made it by 9am, off to a good start I see.:laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, you have to love that!!!


----------



## Mr Bigblock

DeVries;884130 said:


> I stand corrected. Wayco is doing it this year.


Wayco they fix my triaxle dumps for me now they r doin snow???????


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;884366 said:


> Last night was just a test run for the stress. Only got up 4 times that's not bad.
> Salted some sidewalks at 3 locations.
> 
> The Co. I lost my zero tolerance account to had to get called in. He made it by 9am, off to a good start I see.:laughing:


Phewww, good thing the north side of pugsley wasn't too bad, I got up and specifically drove there at 6 to ensure it was ok. So far so good for me


----------



## DeVries

Mr Bigblock;884484 said:


> Wayco they fix my triaxle dumps for me now they r doin snow???????


No I don't think it's the same guy's. These do mall maintenance like daily garbage pickup, I think they also do some mall repair work, kinda jack of all trades type.


----------



## ff1221

DeVries;884628 said:


> No I don't think it's the same guy's. These do mall maintenance like daily garbage pickup, I think they also do some mall repair work, kinda jack of all trades type.


Love the Jack of all trades type, do a whole bunch of everything, but no good at anything. We have a new guy here in town, bought himself an old Ford one ton with a Snowbear Snowplow, advertising snow removal for big lots or small lots, can't wait to see him during the first 18" wet snowfall.:laughing:


----------



## McGaw

> They still try to salt off 4 inchs of snow and charge the customer for that instead of plowing first?


Isn't that what everyone does? :laughing:

It's to bad, some of the people working for them in London here, they live in trailer parks, have very little to no education, are missing half the teeth in their heads, and they are the ones who speak with the customers 
They seem to have gone downhill even since last year, o well...
Another company is Winter Green. I don't know how many areas they work in, but I do know they are looking to move into Orillia/Barrie area, and try expanding in the north area there. They do have a solid business plan and, assuming they find someone else to take the position, they should do quite well. They cleaned house last year and fired all of their employees (28 hours before a big snowfall...) and finally the big boss stepped in and fired his best friend (the manager at the London location) who started with the company. It was a good move, but they don't seem to be taking on the number of accounts like last year.

-Adamtymusic
P.S. If anyone needs a gps, go to best buy and have them price match wal-mart on their 255W, I beleive today is the last day for it. Great deal, and make sure they're beating wal-mart by 10%
Any issues, pm me.


----------



## Triple L

I never knew wintergreen was a franchise... They got 2 vary nice rigs over here...


----------



## Neige

Well we just plated all our winter equipment yesterday, no snow in November just saved me $820.


----------



## McGaw

As far as I know, they have London, niagra region, and somewhere west as well


----------



## cet

How many people would salt this heavy frost. I just took the dog for a walk and it is very slippery on the asphalt. Knowing it is going to warm up pretty quick it would be hard to salt but having zero content in so far it is slick.


----------



## creativedesigns

Neige;884671 said:


> Well we just plated all our winter equipment yesterday, no snow in November just saved me $820.


Ha! I haven't plated mine yet, but in Ontario if ur late they charge a penalty fee  Deadline is Nov 1st


----------



## creativedesigns

cet;884685 said:


> How many people would salt this heavy frost. I just took the dog for a walk and it is very slippery on the asphalt. Knowing it is going to warm up pretty quick it would be hard to salt but having zero content in so far it is slick.


I would say if u have a large commercial mall ( big bucks$) then over service it....salt'er up!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

cet;884685 said:


> How many people would salt this heavy frost. I just took the dog for a walk and it is very slippery on the asphalt. Knowing it is going to warm up pretty quick it would be hard to salt but having zero content in so far it is slick.


This is a situation where pretreating surfaces with salt brine would be good. No huge deposits to be tracked into the store and less mess. The other nice thing is it leaves a uniform layer on the surface which is nice for preventing the snow from adhering to the cement/asphalt.For I have three large zero tolerance lots where i will be checking frequently in the next few days. Lots of water pooling on the older lots will turn into black ice tomorrow evening.payup

Nice to see I am not the only one who has to sleep with one eye open!!!!!


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;884705 said:


> I would say if u have a large commercial mall ( big bucks$) then over service it....salt'er up!


I agree with Daff, this is where liquids would work good... Or you can have your properties all salted up and one mad customer IMO

I havent even run any salt thru my salters yet...

Good thing all this rain thats coming isnt snow... 20-30mm - cm Yikes


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Neige;884671 said:


> Well we just plated all our winter equipment yesterday, no snow in November just saved me $820.


You have to plate tractors in Quebec ?, Sure glad they're just covered under the farm policy here.



ff1221;884643 said:


> Love the Jack of all trades type, do a whole bunch of everything, but no good at anything. We have a new guy here in town, bought himself an old Ford one ton with a Snowbear Snowplow, advertising snow removal for big lots or small lots, can't wait to see him during the first 18" wet snowfall.:laughing:


We have a guy like that here going around in a 78 Chev 1500 2WD with a Snowbear Plow offering to do any driveway for $20. And we're not talking little suburban driveways, I mean long 1000ft + gravel driveways. I'll have to shoot a video of some of the ones I have. Some are Brutal.

Anyone ever tried a Craigslist Ad ? Because of my situation this year I posted one this morning http://barrie.en.craigslist.ca/bfs/1491202044.html


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;883276 said:


> Woke up at 6 got up got dressed, made a coffee, and got behind the computer only to see you guy's had snow:laughing:


It was a little whiter on this side of the peninsula. These pics of a street in Welland were posted on the weather blog:



McGaw;884657 said:


> Another company is Winter Green. I don't know how many areas they work in





Triple L;884665 said:


> I never knew wintergreen was a franchise...





McGaw;884676 said:


> As far as I know, they have London, niagra region,


Because of Wintergreen and Clintar, anything commercial/retail has been up for grabs here. Seems all the PMs want to re-tender their sites, just to see where they come in. Don't know how they've earned the reputation - My brother worked for Clintar for almost 3 years, and his experiences were very similar to what McGaw describes.


----------



## grandview

Not sure what some of you guys got on the other side of the bridge. But we ended up with 6 inches of wet concrete. 5 hours of plowing and it burned up 15 gallons of gas!


----------



## Daner

Nothing but Green Grass,And sunny skies here


----------



## grandview

Daner;884927 said:


> Nothing but Green Grass,And sunny skies here


Going up to 50's today.Rain coming in tonight ,they have us down for 1-2 inches of rain. Also they are saying Lake effect for Friday and Saturday.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Getting ready for the big chill. RV is winterised and the water truck is inside too. The cold is gong to arrive with no precip behind it other than LES. Might have to run up to London if this happens to try out the blade and to relieve the snow plow itch. Still haven't put on the salter yet, had an appointment for this evening but the shop is tripple booked and running behind. No worrys tonight for the low is 37 or somthing like that. 

At least the GFS is showing a monster of a storm late next week. The low parking right over lake Ontario!!!! Lots of big snow potential out there but i'm hopping for a smaller one to get back into the grove. Then let it dump away!!!


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;884724 said:


> I agree with Daff, this is where liquids would work good... Or you can have your properties all salted up and one mad customer IMO
> 
> I havent even run any salt thru my salters yet...
> 
> Good thing all this rain thats coming isnt snow... 20-30mm - cm Yikes


True! Do ya think you'll get a liquid ani-icer system in the future?

Oh, & BTW if I join SIMA, I want my friggin sticker Chad! lol :laughing:


----------



## Triple L

LOL I dont care if you join... Dave or Clapper will win to begin with, I seen the results yesterday, Dont even know why i tried


----------



## grandview

creativedesigns;885076 said:


> True! Do ya think you'll get a liquid ani-icer system in the future?
> 
> Oh, & BTW if I join SIMA, I want my friggin sticker Chad! lol :laughing:


Dam it Creative,just use my name as a referral and be done with it,I'll promise to send you a sticker just like JD did.:laughing:


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;885101 said:


> LOL I dont care if you join... Dave or Clapper will win to begin with, I seen the results yesterday, Dont even know why i tried


Yea, I was beginning to wonder the same thing! lol, my refferals going to Dave Snyder from Lancaster,NY. I think I got the info correct!


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;885279 said:


> Yea, I was beginning to wonder the same thing! lol, my refferals going to Dave Snyder from Lancaster,NY. I think I got the info correct!


You'll get a free coat if you do.  Oh and I got lots of stickers for you also.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;885290 said:


> You'll get a free coat if you do.


Like mine that I never got?:realmad:

Maybe it's stuck at the border and they never called me that it's there?


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;885101 said:


> LOL I dont care if you join... Dave or Clapper will win to begin with, I seen the results yesterday, Dont even know why i tried


Don't be a hater then. I will hire you to be on my sales team, It's a win situation. If you can't beat them join them.


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;885296 said:


> Like mine that I never got?:realmad:
> 
> Maybe it's stuck at the boarder any they never called me that it's there?


I'm actually wearing it now. LOL


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

grandview;885296 said:


> Like mine that I never got?:realmad:
> 
> Maybe it's stuck at the border and they never called me that it's there?


Free Coat huh,, All I got offered was a Beer... LOL
I'll have to get down there before the snow flies to collect it


----------



## JD Dave

EcoGreen Serv;885356 said:


> Free Coat huh,, All I got offered was a Beer... LOL
> I'll have to get down there before the snow flies to collect it


You can have GV's coat. LOL I'll buy you a couple beers and maybe some wings if I like ya.


----------



## grandview

I don't think this coat exists


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;885384 said:


> I don't think this coat exists


It's actually quite warm.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;885298 said:


> Don't be a hater then. I will hire you to be on my sales team, It's a win situation. If you can't beat them join them.


Sounds like a plan 

Atleast my name was on the list tho


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

JD Dave;885372 said:


> You can have GV's coat. LOL I'll buy you a couple beers and maybe some wings if I like ya.


As long as I don't have to pluck them.. After having 100 Cornish Rocks & Black Broilers this year I've had enough 

Actually I'd like to get down and see those Eblings you use.


----------



## JD Dave

EcoGreen Serv;885570 said:


> As long as I don't have to pluck them.. After having 100 Cornish Rocks & Black Broilers this year I've had enough
> 
> Actually I'd like to get down and see those Eblings you use.


I will buy and I'm pretty flexible in the winter.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;885581 said:


> I'm pretty flexible in the winter.


Did you join a gymwesport.:laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

cet;885719 said:


> Did you join a gymwesport.:laughing:


Actually I did about 4 months ago, havn't been yet but my wife goes alot. How's your wife doing?


----------



## cet

The Boss came home yesterday. 10 days was enough. She is on I V meds and has to carry this medicine pump 24/7, oh joy. I'm going to be like Tiger for the next week, sleeping in the spare room, LOL. 

She is doing much better and her knee seems to be finally healing.

Thanks.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;885762 said:


> The Boss came home yesterday. 10 days was enough. She is on I V meds and has to carry this medicine pump 24/7, oh joy. I'm going to be like Tiger for the next week, sleeping in the spare room, LOL.
> 
> She is doing much better and her knee seems to be finally healing.
> 
> Thanks.


Good to hear. I call it my snow room.


----------



## Grassman09

Neige;884671 said:


> Well we just plated all our winter equipment yesterday, no snow in November just saved me $820.


Since you saved that you can drive my snowplowing signs down to Toronto and then go have a Beer with JD Dave instead of me meeting you in Ottawa. :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;885847 said:


> Since you saved that you can drive my snowplowing signs down to Toronto and then go have a Beer with JD Dave instead of me meeting you in Ottawa. :laughing:


We already did that 2 weeks ago when I got my stakes.:waving:


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;885853 said:


> We already did that 2 weeks ago when I got my stakes.:waving:


Shut up. Don't you like Beer? Well anything but Laker apparently. Where do you have them installed ill tear em all out.. :waving:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

So, found out 4 single stage Toro's were stolen from my yard sometime in the last month... kinda pissed about that. They were in our garage and we only checked it out today. I thought they were pretty safe, but I guess not. At least we still have a few and should be ok.


----------



## Grassman09

Jon,

Do you not rent at a self storage place? If you have a yard why not rent a sea container mobil mini has some good prices. But you need to buy there special over priced pad lock for $35.00

I'll lease you sorry fiance you one of my snow blowers.. Treelawny Groundskeeping longer does leasing LOL..


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We have a yard in Pickering, no self storage. We used to have a bin from PODS, but sent it back before this summer as we had enough storage room between garages. Anyway, serves me right, I should have had it better secured.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

cet;885719 said:


> Did you join a gymwesport.:laughing:


I'm offering free Gym memberships to all Canadian Plowsite Member.
Fresh Air !!!
Free Weightlifting !!!!!,, 
All the Interlock Pavers you can carry 

Glad to hear your wife is home and on the mend.


----------



## Grassman09

EcoGreen Serv;885946 said:


> I'm offering free Gym memberships to all Canadian Plowsite Member.
> Fresh Air !!!
> Free Weightlifting !!!!!,,
> All the Interlock Pavers you can carry
> 
> Glad to hear your wife is home and on the mend.


Send me the subscription form... I'm there.


----------



## Grassman09

Jon, Whats Arnts price on the Sifto Thawroxs stuff this year? I liked that pink stuff. Wonder if I can get it here somewhere.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I believe it is around $120 a yard.


----------



## Grassman09

Yikes are they raping you.


----------



## musclecarboy

Where is everyone buying treated salt from? How muvh?


----------



## Grassman09

Milton or Pickering.. Allot.


----------



## ff1221

EcoGreen Serv;885946 said:


> I'm offering free Gym memberships to all Canadian Plowsite Member.
> Fresh Air !!!
> Free Weightlifting !!!!!,,
> All the Interlock Pavers you can carry
> 
> Glad to hear your wife is home and on the mend.


I'm already on that program here, somewhat disappointed with the results, perhaps it's the beer to brick ratio that's throwing everything off, and every time I try to cancel my membership they send the hot chick over to talk me out of it.


----------



## Bajak

TWN is calling for 5-10, EC is calling for 15 for friday. Temps at or below freezing. I guess I better get the cat over to it's winter home. How about you Mike, you still have both tractors?


----------



## musclecarboy

Aside from next wed, it looks clear for GTA. Love it!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;885921 said:


> So, found out 4 single stage Toro's were stolen from my yard sometime in the last month... kinda pissed about that. They were in our garage and we only checked it out today. I thought they were pretty safe, but I guess not. At least we still have a few and should be ok.


Got a deal on some single stage Toro's-you interested??


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Pristine PM ltd;885921 said:


> So, found out 4 single stage Toro's were stolen from my yard sometime in the last month... kinda pissed about that. They were in our garage and we only checked it out today. I thought they were pretty safe, but I guess not. At least we still have a few and should be ok.


You sure are getting alot of things stole over the summer.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;886483 said:


> Got a deal on some single stage Toro's-you interested??


Unless you bought them in Buffalo I'm not sure it was a deal but I'm listening. On edit. I missed Jon had them stolen that really sucks and Johnny I'll take 2.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;885921 said:


> So, found out 4 single stage Toro's were stolen from my yard sometime in the last month... kinda pissed about that. They were in our garage and we only checked it out today. I thought they were pretty safe, but I guess not. At least we still have a few and should be ok.


Check Home Depot in Buffalo or ask CET where he picked 4 of mine up last year. They were so much cheaper there then here it wasn;t funny.


----------



## musclecarboy

Jon, I have a connection to cheap containers. They're basically 100% secure, just not worthy for sea travel for whatever reason. If you want to pick one up, let me know. I think he leases them too


----------



## Triple L

Come to think of it... I ordered a little toro myself about 3 or 4 months ago.... Maby i'll go and pick it up today...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

All stupidly... I didn't know I had posted about the blower and two mowers... those were an employee's fault, these were mine.

Anyway, all good now, things are secure, just feel stupid. We are going to use the ATV more these days instead of buying more blowers. I know most guys love the singles, but we have had nothing but issues with the carbs.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Pristine PM ltd;886874 said:


> All stupidly... I didn't know I had posted about the blower and two mowers... those were an employee's fault, these were mine.
> 
> Anyway, all good now, things are secure, just feel stupid. We are going to use the ATV more these days instead of buying more blowers. I know most guys love the singles, but we have had nothing but issues with the carbs.


Jon

the only issues we've had with the Toro carb's was water in the bowl. Could this be the problem?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yep, that was the problem, we stored them inside, gas was clean, still had problem due to using them 'outdoors' in crappy weather... guess they are best for cleaning snow indoors.


----------



## Triple L

Just had a customer arguing with Octobers bill, you cut our lawn 5 times in October... Yup, October did have 5 weeks... Well thats rediculus and unprofessional!!! LOL, o.k. lady...

Somebody spent a few extra $$$ and now is looking for a way to jip it back... second one this week 

First time i've ever had this happen before for maintenance... Any of you guys?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

and if it doesn't snow they will try and save on Nov 15 to Dec 14th!


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;887357 said:


> and if it doesn't snow they will try and save on Nov 15 to Dec 14th!


Haha my little brother came to me today expecting pay from November 1st. Oh well.....


----------



## heather lawn spray

Pristine PM ltd;887054 said:


> yep, that was the problem, we stored them inside, gas was clean, still had problem due to using them 'outdoors' in crappy weather... guess they are best for cleaning snow indoors.


We find alcohol/anti-freeze in the fuel keeps the water contamination down. We buy it in 40 'tiny bottle' per case. About a buck a bottle from the local wholesale fuel supplier.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Triple L;887341 said:


> Just had a customer arguing with Octobers bill, you cut our lawn 5 times in October... Yup, October did have 5 weeks... Well thats rediculus and unprofessional!!! LOL, o.k. lady...
> 
> Somebody spent a few extra $$$ and now is looking for a way to jip it back... second one this week
> 
> First time i've ever had this happen before for maintenance... Any of you guys?


Guess that call is/was cut on thursday or friday.


----------



## Triple L

Yupper, Stupid resi's (thursday and friday work)... Maby one of these days i'll be all commercial


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I love resi's man, they pay on time! Don't get me started about the fact that we feel like we are a bank for condo's most of the time.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Have the 8500 Snow ex mounted in the truck now. A perfect fit in the short box!!!! Now if I could only get the controler to fit that nice in the cab. The guy installing it did a great job but was too scared to cut into the dash to recess the box so only the face is showing. I don't blame him any, but there is a sectional cut out all ready in place just under the radio and with a few hours with the dremel and some luck it will be the perfect install. Nothing better than the salter switches at your fingertips. Plan on mounting the new led Light controler just under that. 

I love the look of a clean wiring job and making everything fit with no clutter!!!!!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;887746 said:


> I love resi's man, they pay on time! Don't get me started about the fact that we feel like we are a bank for condo's most of the time.


Stop complaining, I already bought you lunch. LOL


----------



## sonicblue2003

DAFFMOBILEWASH;887772 said:


> Have the 8500 Snow ex mounted in the truck now. A perfect fit in the short box!!!! Now if I could only get the controler to fit that nice in the cab. The guy installing it did a great job but was too scared to cut into the dash to recess the box so only the face is showing. I don't blame him any, but there is a sectional cut out all ready in place just under the radio and with a few hours with the dremel and some luck it will be the perfect install. Nothing better than the salter switches at your fingertips. Plan on mounting the new led Light controler just under that.
> 
> I love the look of a clean wiring job and making everything fit with no clutter!!!!!


Thats good Daff.. Call me when you get a minute.. I'll be out at Sinasac Corners today, stop in if ya want.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Just got back in. We got about 1cm over a thin layer of ice.. No plowing just a bit of de-icing.. by the radar it looks like the Owen Sound boys might have got this too.


----------



## ff1221

Bajak;886298 said:


> TWN is calling for 5-10, EC is calling for 15 for friday. Temps at or below freezing. I guess I better get the cat over to it's winter home. How about you Mike, you still have both tractors?


Still have 2 tractors, still waiting on the second blower, it's supposed to be ready today, the pusher for the little tractor showed up yesterday so we are half a$$ed ready.


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;887341 said:


> Just had a customer arguing with Octobers bill, you cut our lawn 5 times in October... Yup, October did have 5 weeks... Well thats rediculus and unprofessional!!! LOL, o.k. lady...
> 
> Somebody spent a few extra $$$ and now is looking for a way to jip it back... second one this week
> 
> First time i've ever had this happen before for maintenance... Any of you guys?


Had a new customer call last week wondering what we would do for her because she prepaid and it hadn't snowed since the beginning of the contract date, apparently some believe there is some kind of rebate program if Mother nature fails to cooperate.


----------



## Daner

ff1221;888014 said:


> Had a new customer call last week wondering what we would do for her because she prepaid and it hadn't snowed since the beginning of the contract date, apparently some believe there is some kind of rebate program if Mother nature fails to cooperate.


I would tell her, That there's No extra charge this year for the Sunshinepayup.

Theres a cold west wind here this morning,And the puddles are frozen

If the wind would pick up we could see a fast change with the forecasts

Its been slow getting cold this winter...And I would assume the lakes are warmer as well

Setting up for a good lake effect storm.


----------



## buckwheat_la

the cold front is coming, alberta is going to get 20+ cm of the white stuff over the weekend


----------



## Elite_Maint

ff1221;888014 said:


> Had a new customer call last week wondering what we would do for her because she prepaid and it hadn't snowed since the beginning of the contract date, apparently some believe there is some kind of rebate program if Mother nature fails to cooperate.


that's funny... some people try anything to get some type of a freebie!!.. I haven't had any problems yet....


----------



## grandview

Thank you for keeping the cold air on your side of the lake!


----------



## DeVries

Hey no probs. Guess you guy's didn't get any snow?


----------



## grandview

No snow. Cars were driving down from the north so I took a drive to see how close it was to me. Even stopped into the Walsmart to see what was going on there because they had about 2 inches of snow .


----------



## Bajak

First plow for me here. A little over 2 inches. I'll have to go out again tonight I'm sure.


----------



## Grassman09

Bajak;889017 said:


> First plow for me here. A little over 2 inches. I'll have to go out again tonight I'm sure.


Good keep it there. No snow in Barrie or south. Have some biking to do still this weekend in Barrie.


----------



## Triple L

Todays project... These started out black, colour match painted them, stuck them on and even caulked the seems...


----------



## creativedesigns

....*Caulked* the seams! 

lol


----------



## Triple L

LOL, thats how i spelt it


----------



## JD Dave

Looks good Chad, like the caulking idea but not sure about the white mud flaps. I'll know better when I see them in person.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Well the operation of the dash was a complete sucess. Spent the entire afternoon working on it with my buddy Limo Jack. Thought two heads were better than one expecially when cutting into a dash of a 06 truck. Not to mention the risk factor of starring at an oops for a long time. Had to do some extensive trimming on the inside guts of the dash to make it all work but it looks almost factory. The entire contoler only extends about 1/2" and is in line with the radio and heater controler. 

Have to finish mounting the electric brake controler tomorow and will snap a few pics. 

Lots of potent storms on the GFS perhaps we are in for some .........


----------



## DeVries

Triple L;889132 said:


> Todays project... These started out black, colour match painted them, stuck them on and even caulked the seems...


Now all you got to do is stay away from those hard snow banks


----------



## Triple L

Thanks guys, It'll be interesting to see how the paint hold up on them this winter, let alone the mudflaps themselves...This is the first truck i've ever owned with mudflaps, but it defentially had to be done... My 06 had little to no paint left on the vary bottom of the rockers before i got rid of it, so hopefully these will help... Dave - the colour match looks even better in person, just wait, next year you'll have colour matched flaps on your pulling rig


----------



## Neige

Looks like we wont hear from La buckwheat for some time, should have his hands full with this. http://news.ca.msn.com/top-stories/cbc-article.aspx?cp-documentid=22797464


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;889577 said:


> Looks like we wont hear from La buckwheat for some time, should have his hands full with this. http://news.ca.msn.com/top-stories/cbc-article.aspx?cp-documentid=22797464


He might be glad he doesn't have the Walmart for $600/push.


----------



## McGaw

I'm all excited now that I've looked at TWN 
Monday- close 1 cm
Tuesday- 2-4 cm
Wednesday- 5-10 cm (15-20 mm of rain though)
Thursday- Close to 1 cm
I can't wait! Hopefully you guys get some too


----------



## Bajak

No thanks McGaw. I'm happy with one plowable event for Dec. Snow squall warnings have been lifted here. Only brought about 3". Quite a few places were never even plowed.

Last I read about the Alberta snow storms people were complaining about poor roads last week and there was 500 collisions in 24hrs. This storm, the last report I saw said there is 110. Sounds like a mess....


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Seems we are on the cusp of the rain snow slop line. If the Wed storm shifts a little more south or has a little less wrap around then all snow!!! At least on Monday we have a chance to get out there and practice up !!! I think the guessers are down playing the storm as of now for the chance there might be nothing!!!!


----------



## Daner

You don't think were getting any snow this month do you?wesport

One thing for sure my barn yard Is froze right up...Had to scrape It down for the horses

You know that saying If you want something done right do It your self?
I thought I would save some time and farm out that Boss Install on the Dodge 
Its been a nightmare ever since....A simple job like that, and i can tell you more the half a dozen things they screwed up.....They even disconnected my heated mirrors on me,took me 2 hrs to find the problem.....not enough fluid In the reservoir....wiring screwed up....grease all over the fenders....missing part on the smart hitch...This one Is good, they showed me how easy It was to take the plow off.....It wouldn't come off:laughing:...so there playing around trying to figure out why It wont come off...and they left the truck In reverse
Yaa you guessed It... the plowed came off and the truck took off back wards headed for the parked cars....he was lucky to catch It and jump In to slam the brakes on.

So we have snow coming On Wed?......Time to have a cold Pop:drinkup


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;890087 said:


> You don't think were getting any snow this month do you?wesport
> 
> One thing for sure my barn yard Is froze right up...Had to scrape It down for the horses
> 
> You know that saying If you want something done right do It your self?
> I thought I would save some time and farm out that Boss Install on the Dodge
> Its been a nightmare ever since....A simple job like that, and i can tell you more the half a dozen things they screwed up.....They even disconnected my heated mirrors on me,took me 2 hrs to find the problem.....not enough fluid In the reservoir....wiring screwed up....grease all over the fenders....missing part on the smart hitch...This one Is good, they showed me how easy It was to take the plow off.....It wouldn't come off:laughing:...so there playing around trying to figure out why It wont come off...and they left the truck In reverse
> Yaa you guessed It... the plowed came off and the truck took off back wards headed for the parked cars....he was lucky to catch It and jump In to slam the brakes on.
> 
> So we have snow coming On Wed?......Time to have a cold Pop:drinkup


I'm still trying to figure out how they could screw up a Boss install on a new GMC. It's so straight forward as long as your not Chad. LOL


----------



## ff1221

Bajak;889766 said:


> No thanks McGaw. I'm happy with one plowable event for Dec. Snow squall warnings have been lifted here. Only brought about 3". Quite a few places were never even plowed.
> 
> Last I read about the Alberta snow storms people were complaining about poor roads last week and there was 500 collisions in 24hrs. This storm, the last report I saw said there is 110. Sounds like a mess....


Glad you're keeping busy, didn't even get an inch here, knock on wood, it's amazing how much difference 50 kilometres can make.


----------



## samjr

*SNOWFALL WARNING: Halifax Metro*

:laughing:

SNOWFALL AMOUNTS NEAR 15 CENTIMETRES EXPECTED. THIS IS A WARNING THAT SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL IS EXPECTED IN THESE REGIONS. MONITOR WEATHER CONDITIONS..LISTEN FOR UPDATED STATEMENTS.

A DEVELOPING LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM OVER THE AMERICAN SEABOARD WILL INTENSIFY AS IT MOVES NORTHEASTWARD TOWARDS NOVA SCOTIA TONIGHT. SCATTERED SHOWERS WELL AHEAD OF THE SYSTEM WILL BECOME RAIN THIS EVENING THEN CHANGE OVER TO SNOW NEAR MIDNIGHT OR OVERNIGHT. THE SNOW WILL TAPER OFF FROM WEST TO EAST DURING THE DAY SUNDAY. TOTAL SNOWFALL AMOUNTS NEAR 10 TO 15 CENTIMETRES ARE EXPECTED EXCEPT UP TO 20 CENTIMETRES OVER NORTHERN AND EASTERN NOVA SCOTIA, PARTICULARLY OVER HIGHER TERRAIN.

i get the let the cat out of the bag tonight we just added a 966 cat too are fleet 12 foot blade with a 12 foot wing


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

ff1221;890147 said:


> Glad you're keeping busy, didn't even get an inch here, knock on wood, it's amazing how much difference 50 kilometres can make.


We had a good coating of Ice here last night with 2cm of snow. 20KM South and East, Nothing.


----------



## schrader

We had a good coating of Ice here last night with 2cm of snow. 20KM South and East, Nothing

Welcome to lake effect snow, I have seen one side of Collingwood get 15cm and the other side of town have nothing.

Corey


----------



## creativedesigns

EcoGreen Serv;890223 said:


> We had a good coating of Ice here last night with 2cm of snow. 20KM South and East, Nothing.


Ottawa +14 with energetic sunrays thru out the day, absolutely NO snow in the 14 day forecast. Good luck to the Ottawa guys this year! LOL


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

That OK had a property who still had there sprinklers on the first night of the cold. A nice 1/4" coating of ice all along the main sidewalk!!!! I love to hear that conversation between the owner and the sprinkler guy.

Funny those LES streamers and how they act like they do!!!! On a bright note saw some snow flakes this afternoon,(almost 20) first time here in the tropics this winter season.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Neige;889577 said:


> Looks like we wont hear from La buckwheat for some time, should have his hands full with this. http://news.ca.msn.com/top-stories/cbc-article.aspx?cp-documentid=22797464


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=91960

sounds like lots of fun.


----------



## DeVries

They can have it. 
I'm enjoying the calm. I hate getting ready for the first storm to many what if's. Once the first one is past then I'm good to go.
I don't want to jinx myself, but the last couple of years we throw a Christmas dinner for the guy's and we leave the resteraunt and it's snowing. Friday is the day, we'll have to wait and see.LOL


----------



## JMS

You moght want to check the ottawa fortcast again, http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/CAON0512

they are calling for 5cm monday, 15-20cm wed.

Here we go!!


----------



## buckwheat_la

well guys, i am suppose to be sleeping, I can't, because we are expecting another 10cm tonight, which isn't so bad if it would quit BLOWING, i well try to take some pics, but 2 things are certain around here right now, we received way more the 20cm in the last 24 hours, i haven't plowed a lot yet that didn't have at least 30cm of blown snow, and no one remembers anything this bad in recent memory, (you know it is bad when people are recounting times back in the 1960's, to give you guys a idea just how crazy it is, last year, we had a snow fall record that we broke from 1978, this snowfall, all my piles are bigger then what they were last year


----------



## cet

You can make it through. I never see the excitement in these large storms. They are dangerous to work in and personally I don't get any more to push the crazy stuff then the 3" snowfalls.

Good luck.


----------



## musclecarboy

TWN is saying mixed crap for me next Wed. I guess as we get closer they'll have a better idea where the line is for the rain/snow.


----------



## Bajak

Back under a watch again. The winds have shifted SW to west so I'm guessing this lake effect might start affecting more of the SW Ontario.

How are things up in the P.S., Muskoka district? Ready to start grooming trails yet? lol


----------



## Belleaire Care

Unorganized streamers coming off Huron & Georgian Bay now. Squalling now just north of Barrie, nothing in the south end of Barrie.. yet. Enviro & TWN calling for snow all this week.


----------



## ff1221

DeVries;890491 said:


> They can have it.
> I'm enjoying the calm. I hate getting ready for the first storm to many what if's. Once the first one is past then I'm good to go.
> I don't want to jinx myself, but the last couple of years we throw a Christmas dinner for the guy's and we leave the resteraunt and it's snowing. Friday is the day, we'll have to wait and see.LOL


I hear ya, I see the snow falling but I'm just not in that mental state yet, it wouldn't be so bad if there were 3 or 4 days with decent amounts of snow in the forecast, but there is nothing and this lake effect is far to unpredictable, we're under a snow squall watch again with 10-15cm predicted. We'll see


----------



## Bajak

ff1221;890948 said:


> I hear ya, I see the snow falling but I'm just not in that mental state yet, it wouldn't be so bad if there were 3 or 4 days with decent amounts of snow in the forecast, but there is nothing and this lake effect is far to unpredictable, we're under a snow squall watch again with 10-15cm predicted. We'll see


I've noticed around here they predict 10-15 for the first few times and it only amounts to1-1.5 until mid January then it means 10-15 inches. 
I've got 2cm here and just a trace in P.E. @ 4:20 this morning.


----------



## schrader

The streamers are hitting us in and off in the Collingwood area, The next 7 days look like they are going to be very active.
Corey


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Well i guess i waited long enough, i think its time i started hauling all the equipment down to the site, theirs my Sunday shot to hell.:crying:


----------



## ff1221

Bajak;890985 said:


> I've noticed around here they predict 10-15 for the first few times and it only amounts to1-1.5 until mid January then it means 10-15 inches.
> I've got 2cm here and just a trace in P.E. @ 4:20 this morning.


We had an inch this morning, mostly gone now, I won't be upset if we don't get anything.


----------



## STRONGARM

Looks like we might have to salt on monday, 1-3cm on the way. First of the year.

Then tues, wed look like a mixed bag. Snow, rain, mixed. Hope we get a nice easy 5cm to get everyone back in the swing. Then no snow till Jan


----------



## augerandblade

I hear ya, we got a few new guys on the crew and a 5 cm starting at 9 at nite and over by 1am would be nice to get em in gear and adapted to our way of snow removal


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

*I'm done!!!!*

A few pics of the truck with the new salter and light bar. Also snapped a couple of the control box recessed into the dash. Now all we need is some snow!!!


----------



## JD Dave

Looks good Daff.


----------



## Triple L

real slick lookin unit there Daff, just minus that yellow controller


----------



## STRONGARM

augerandblade;891456 said:


> I hear ya, we got a few new guys on the crew and a 5 cm starting at 9 at nite and over by 1am would be nice to get em in gear and adapted to our way of snow removal


I'm in the same boat, the first one always makes me nervous.
Now it looks like it might be mostly rain, but who knows??


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

schrader;891216 said:


> The streamers are hitting us in and off in the Collingwood area, The next 7 days look like they are going to be very active.
> Corey


I'm just getting the front edge of this now, coming down pretty hard.










Full of Gas and Salt and good to go.

Barrie - Collingwood - Hillsdale
6:26 PM EST Sunday 06 December 2009
Snow squall warning for
Barrie - Collingwood - Hillsdale upgraded from Snow squall watch

..Intense snow squalls producing whiteouts and heavy snow. Local amounts of 15 to 25 centimetres possible..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Daff - nice install. is your truck a 5.9 cummins? I have an 07 6.7 and where you have your controlls I have a single button for the exhaust brake. the the 4x4 is a button like the heat / fan I like your setup better. Do you have a centre console or a seat with arm rest? I wanted a white one, but the black was the deal for me. 

What is the yellow controller? It looks like the old Telus Mike Phones... the really durable ones.

Good luck this season. 

Just drove back 401 east from markham to cobourg... they sprayed the 401 with deicer east of the 115 hiway.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Just drove back from Hastings a few hours ago, saw lots of brine. I am watching the sat as well... hoping it coasts by us. Good luck in Barrie.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

MIDTOWNPC-- Yep have the 5.9 Cummins in her. The yellow phone is actually the controller for the Snoway Mega V plow. Have the center seat with the arm rest built into it, wish it had an center console rather than the flip down seat/storage combo. How's the 6.7 treating you???

Thanks for all the compliments guys. Only one more project on the truck before I am done for this season. Air horns!!!!! I hope the system takes a sudden turn to the south before Wednesday, for I hate slop fests!!!


----------



## Triple L

Got the first event of the season in the books... Us guys down in Kitchener had a nice little SURPRISE salt run this morning... Good thing it was a sunday... Everyone dropped the ball on this one...


----------



## augerandblade

Belleaire Care;890941 said:


> Unorganized streamers coming off Huron & Georgian Bay now. Squalling now just north of Barrie, nothing in the south end of Barrie.. yet. Enviro & TWN calling for snow all this week.


My "outlaws" live in Barrie, was there on 
Saturday, Christmas Party. Took the 4x4 Dodge cuz it forecasted Lake Effect. One year when our car broke down we rented one. My wife, kids went down Lake Effect kicked in and the 400 was closed for a couple of days.


----------



## cet

I woke up at 5am, looked at my phone like I always do and it said it was snowing. Shot out of bed to see very little snow. Must have been a short hit. Enough to keep me awake for another hour. LOL


----------



## Belleaire Care

*lake effect*

Augerandblade, glad you visited Barrie yesterday and not tonight cause we have one streamer passing through right now, dropping down from the north and radar shows some more following behind. It'll be a warm up for me tonight.. before we get this mid week storm TWN is talking about !

Mike


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;891999 said:


> Got the first event of the season in the books... Us guys down in Kitchener had a nice little SURPRISE salt run this morning... Good thing it was a sunday... Everyone dropped the ball on this one...


Nice, did you have the backblade on?


----------



## Triple L

Nope, But I put it on this afternoon to see how the truck looks with the ebling and a full load of salt on, then i adjusted the pitch so the wings wernt sticking up, I'll have to extend my spinner a bit tomarrow, drilled and tapped a new hole to lower it hoping it would be good enuff, but its still about 1 cm to high :realmad: I'll have some pics up tmr evening...


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;891999 said:


> Got the first event of the season in the books... Us guys down in Kitchener had a nice little SURPRISE salt run this morning... Good thing it was a sunday... Everyone dropped the ball on this one...


snuck up on you too Chad? I woke up at 5:00 am look out side and called the other salter truck driver. Tried out the new-to-me Snowex 1875, worked fine!!


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;892028 said:


> I woke up at 5am, looked at my phone like I always do and it said it was snowing. Shot out of bed to see very little snow. Must have been a short hit. Enough to keep me awake for another hour. LOL


LOL I was wondering why you were so awake when you called this morn


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Just came home from Schomberg-nothing down there, about 1 cm or 2 on the ground here now, seems thicker as we got north of 89. The Barrie boys will be working tonite-off to bed for me.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*enviorment canada is saying toronto will be getting its 1st dumping of snow on wed with about 5 cm of snow, so hopefully they know what they talking about and we'll get it here in guelph too!xysport*


----------



## Bajak

Saugeen Shores - Kincardine - Southern Bruce County
9:03 PM EST Sunday 06 December 2009
Snow squall warning for
Saugeen Shores - Kincardine - Southern Bruce County continued

..Intense snow squalls producing whiteouts and heavy snow. Local amounts of 15 to 25 centimetres possible.........

.................. Within these squalls whiteout conditions with near zero visibility are expected along with very heavy snow rates of up to 5-8 centimetres per hour........

I was going to go rehearse with the band but I couldn't see where I was going.


----------



## augerandblade

Yup we have enuf to go out and practice. Got a new sidewalk guy this year. 
We use a small Case Int. DX 40 with a seven foot blade on the back. Im tempted to salt it all off but a trainer is always nice.. the walks got a few bad spot in em, lifting and heaving here and there. Still getting a light lake effect here, if it keeps going all nite we will have about 5 cm.


----------



## cet

At 9:00 pm they posted a squall warning for me. Scramble for an hour, then they remove it at 10:30. Looks like a salt run now. Practice run for tomorrow.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*Anyone seen daner? i dont think i've seen him post in a bit? Maybe hes got snow and aint sharing:laughing:*


----------



## Bajak

Last post I saw he had nothing good to say about his plow installer.

If you want snow I'm willing to share mine.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Bajak;892601 said:


> Last post I saw he had nothing good to say about his plow installer.
> 
> If you want snow I'm willing to share mine.


_*hell im getting tempted to have the local ice rinks truck all the rink scrapings and dump it in my propertys parking lots! *_

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*Hell i almost forgot! I finally got my l.e.d. lightbar in on friday and got my dash strobes that my patrol supervisor friend got from the nypd and sold to me. I like flashy lightswesport*


----------



## Bajak

Don't worry about that . Colorado low is coming through Wednesday. It's going to be messy!payup


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*yup they are saying its gonna start around 3-4am dumping about 5-10 cm then when it warms up to about +4-5 its gonna dump 20mm of rain then refreeze in the evening, i have 1 small problem though..... my plow hasnt got here yet, :crying::realmad:*


----------



## Neige

xll_VIPER_llx;892614 said:


> *yup they are saying its gonna start around 3-4am dumping about 5-10 cm then when it warms up to about +4-5 its gonna dump 20mm of rain then refreeze in the evening, i have 1 small problem though..... my plow hasnt got here yet, :crying::realmad:*


*

Thats a small problem? Hate to see what a big problem would be.*


----------



## ff1221

Bajak;892608 said:


> Don't worry about that . Colorado low is coming through Wednesday. It's going to be messy!payup


Glad you are getting it, the streamers coming off the lake yesterday were going south and north of us, and nothing landed here. From the looks of the radar the low could be here sooner than we think.


----------



## ff1221

xll_VIPER_llx;892614 said:


> *yup they are saying its gonna start around 3-4am dumping about 5-10 cm then when it warms up to about +4-5 its gonna dump 20mm of rain then refreeze in the evening, i have 1 small problem though..... my plow hasnt got here yet, :crying::realmad:*


*

I feel your pain, i'm still waiting on a blower for one tractor!:crying:*


----------



## Triple L

xll_VIPER_llx;892614 said:


> *yup they are saying its gonna start around 3-4am dumping about 5-10 cm then when it warms up to about +4-5 its gonna dump 20mm of rain then refreeze in the evening, i have 1 small problem though..... my plow hasnt got here yet, :crying::realmad:*


*

LOL, I'd say you've got real lucky so far with now snow in Nov...

What kinda plow did you get thats special order?*


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

The snow showers for today were all virtigo!!!! Looked good on radar thow. The next low is going to be very slopy in the north and almost all rain here in the tropics. Perhaps an inch or two at best!!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Might not be a terrible first time out. We shall see. Hopefully the rain takes care of the 10cm Wednesday morning.


----------



## Daner

Neat Install on the controller there Daff

I was up to Skully Hill watching the storm come In
Its snowing here now:bluebouncwesport


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Triple L;892760 said:


> LOL, I'd say you've got real lucky so far with now snow in Nov...
> 
> What kinda plow did you get thats special order?


*the plow im getting is called a frontline plow, This will be my 1st time plowing on my own and im looking forward to it, We used to hire contractors to plow all our property's but there were constant complaints , worst 1 that we had a few years ago was the plow guy in his new dodge had hit 1 of our tenants cars preety bad and he ran, then he got us in crap for plowing all the snow on another 1 of our propertys on the city street and the neighboring houses lawnsSo the company i work for i made a deal with them..... i'd buy the truck , they buy the plow and install it they pay my gas travel time and pay all maintenence on my truck and drive line and payed for the plowing, And i just found out this morning that im getting the plow on my truck tomorrow! Woooohoooooo.*


----------



## McGaw

Its slowly coming down. It brought a teer to my eye (it was actually the wind) I was so excited, but doesn't look like it will be enough to plow.


----------



## Daner

xll_VIPER_llx;892998 said:


> *the plow im getting is called a frontline plow, This will be my 1st time plowing on my own and im looking forward to it, We used to hire contractors to plow all our property's but there were constant complaints , worst 1 that we had a few years ago was the plow guy in his new dodge had hit 1 of our tenants cars preety bad and he ran, then he got us in crap for plowing all the snow on another 1 of our propertys on the city street and the neighboring houses lawnsSo the company i work for i made a deal with them..... i'd buy the truck , they buy the plow and install it they pay my gas travel time and pay all maintenence on my truck and drive line and payed for the plowing, And i just found out this morning that im getting the plow on my truck tomorrow! Woooohoooooo.*


Sounds Like a good deal, Hope It runs smooth for you...Your going to need that plow real soon:waving:
Heres a Frontline On a Dodgewesport
We still have light snow here ,and Its sticking


----------



## musclecarboy

I'm cool with 10cm, no rain. The rain-snow mix is still up in the air from TWN. Accu seems to be more realistic this year....


----------



## Daner

musclecarboy;893040 said:


> I'm cool with 10cm, no rain. The rain-snow mix is still up in the air from TWN. Accu seems to be more realistic this year....


That's a good Map.....Yaaa never know,Depending on the temperature ..........but that dark blue area could become much wider:


----------



## Bajak

ff1221;892749 said:


> Glad you are getting it, the streamers coming off the lake yesterday were going south and north of us, and nothing landed here. From the looks of the radar the low could be here sooner than we think.


I had to let some people into one of the vacant units in P.E. for 9:30 this morning. I figured great! I can kill 2 birds with one stone, I'll plow, go have some breaky, then meet them there.

Get to Port and no snow.

10cm consistent all the way from here to about 4 km SE of Port Elgin.

Streamers are quite the anomaly.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

McGaw;893026 said:


> Its slowly coming down. It brought a teer to my eye (it was actually the wind) I was so excited, but doesn't look like it will be enough to plow.


_*your sure it was wind??:laughing:*_


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Daner;893028 said:


> Sounds Like a good deal, Hope It runs smooth for you...Your going to need that plow real soon:waving:
> Heres a Frontline On a Dodgewesport
> We still have light snow here ,and Its sticking


*yup thats the 1 daner! that picture is on they're website, has all the capabilitys of a 700 pound plow but in a 380 pound size. I'll get into the bigger stuff later on.the snow is sticking here too. i think it might come earlier then the early morning hrs wed morning*


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Daff - I love the 6.7 its got so much power and the exhaust brake is a big help towing a trailer. I use a 2003 5.9 to plow, its done me very well. 


The snow is comming down in small pellets pretty good here. Seems to be sticking. 
Nothing to do yet.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*Well i finally decided now that i got the lights i wanted to shoot a quick vid of them but it seems my camera sucks for taking video because the strobes look so damn slow in the vid! They are way faster then what the vid shows, the dash strobes are actually from the nypd , they can be used like they were in a undercover cop car strapped to your sun visor or mounted to inside window with suction cups, i can it has 5 flash patterns and i can change the colors too as it came with blue, red,amber,and white, the red and blue are kool as hell but that would get me in crap with the cops, i originally had blue and amber but changed it to all amber since i was just recently told that the highway traffic act has changed the regulation on blue lights, i was told you can now only use the blue on private property but it must be turned off before driving on the city streets.
Sorry for the crappy vid but its all i got right now! Also its real tight in my garage so i had to stand close. I also forgot to add that the lightbar on top of the truck has 15 different functions which include traffic direction etc, it also had built in alley lights on each side. I bought from a freind of mine here in guelph that works for a patrol company and it was bought used from them.
*


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think we are going to do a salting run... looking like it will freeze up.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;893538 said:


> I think we are going to do a salting run... looking like it will freeze up.


We definitely are. payup


----------



## Daner

MIDTOWNPC;893484 said:


> Daff - I love the 6.7 its got so much power and the exhaust brake is a big help towing a trailer. I use a 2003 5.9 to plow, its done me very well.
> 
> That 5.9 has a ton of power for Its size
> 
> The snow is comming down in small pellets pretty good here. Seems to be sticking.
> Nothing to do yet.





Pristine PM ltd;893538 said:


> I think we are going to do a salting run... looking like it will freeze up.


Its freezing here big time



xll_VIPER_llx;893482 said:


> *yup thats the 1 daner! that picture is on they're website, has all the capabilitys of a 700 pound plow but in a 380 pound size. I'll get into the bigger stuff later on.the snow is sticking here too. i think it might come earlier then the early morning hrs wed morning*


I would taker kool untill you get use to It ,And watch out for your speed bumps....Did you mark your property?


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Daner;893573 said:


> Its freezing here big time
> 
> I would taker kool untill you get use to It ,And watch out for your speed bumps....Did you mark your property?


*no not as of yet.... we have some tiny speed bumps on our complex but they are real small and getting pretty flat too, im just gonna go to the dollar store and pick up some of those refelctive driveway markers and stick them where the speed bumps are.*


----------



## ff1221

Crazy streamer coming off the lake hitting us head on, gonna get a pile of snow here if it doesn't shift it's track.:crying:


----------



## Triple L

Flash freeze... salter up...


----------



## Daner

xll_VIPER_llx;893590 said:


> *no not as of yet.... we have some tiny speed bumps on our complex but they are real small and getting pretty flat too, im just gonna go to the dollar store and pick up some of those refelctive driveway markers and stick them where the speed bumps are.*


Markers are good...You may think you know where every obstacle Is, Until we get that 
30cm of snow. I normally use 2x2 stakes, and spray the top part with Orange paint.
The ground Is freezing Up. The kids love pulling those markers swords out on Us
Are they Installing your new plow tomorrow?


----------



## cet

I just went to a couple of my sites. They are not freezing and it is -2 already. We did put down sand/salt this morning.


----------



## creativedesigns

What the heck is that blue flag with the Maple leaf hangin on the wall for? Eh Viper!


----------



## DeVries

creativedesigns;893758 said:


> What the heck is that blue flag with the Maple leaf hangin on the wall for? Eh Viper!


Go Senswesport


----------



## Mr Bigblock

DeVries;893800 said:


> Go Senswesport


Cheering for the sens is like cheering for the taxman


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Daner;893637 said:


> Markers are good...You may think you know where every obstacle Is, Until we get that
> 30cm of snow. I normally use 2x2 stakes, and spray the top part with Orange paint.
> The ground Is freezing Up. The kids love pulling those markers swords out on Us
> Are they Installing your new plow tomorrow?


_*Unfortunatly i have to wait untill wed at 11 am they have only 1 installer and this other guy beat me for tomorrow so now i gotta wait till wed, so if the storm hits like they say as soon as i get back to the complex it will be down to plowing, but now im hearing its supposed to warm up to +7 wed afternoon and then refreeze over night?*_


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

creativedesigns;893758 said:


> What the heck is that blue flag with the Maple leaf hangin on the wall for? Eh Viper!


_*they'll be on the truck soon! The leafs are kickin ass tonight beating atlanta 5-0 in the 1st period! GO LEAFS GO!!!!!!!!!!tymusic*_


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Mr Bigblock;894006 said:


> Cheering for the sens is like cheering for the taxman


_*AGREED! i hate the sens! Alfredson needs to be the 1st in line for a b1tch slap*_


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

well, that went ok. We were a little slow. I didn't think is was going to freeze like it did.


----------



## ff1221

Heading out for the initial run in about 20 minutes, about 3 inches down and still snowing, typical Lake Huron streamer that won't go away.See ya when the sun comes up.


----------



## Elite_Maint

I'm going to finish up the trucks this morning.. Installing a slide in Down Easter salter in the Silverado now.. just a few more wires to hook up.. and gonna put the plow on the Dodge. Then it's sit and wait for the white stuff.. Good luck to everyone tonight....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

This morning was a good one. Did a full salt. 

Bought this really good lock for one of my trailers, which I keep everything in... stupid thing needed a torch to warm it up. was frozen solid. I even shot fluid flim in it last week.
That was a piss off. Other then that went well.


----------



## buckwheat_la

the drama in lethbridge continues, weather today, -40 celsius, -50 with wind chill, CRAZY!!!


----------



## snowplowchick

Don't you love how the weather forecast changes so quickly?

Burlington- now calling for 15-20 mm rain and 5-10cm snow
Kitchener- now calling for 5-10mm rain and 15-20cm snow
Hamilton-now calling for 15 mm rain and 10cm snow
Brantford- now calling for 15mm rain and 10-15 cm snow
Waterloo-now calling for 5-10mm rain and 15-20 cm snow
London-now calling for15-20mm rain and close to 10cm snow


----------



## buckwheat_la

snowplowchick;894748 said:


> Don't you love how the weather forecast changes so quickly?
> 
> Burlington- now calling for 15-20 mm rain and 5-10cm snow
> Kitchener- now calling for 5-10mm rain and 15-20cm snow
> Hamilton-now calling for 15 mm rain and 10cm snow
> Brantford- now calling for 15mm rain and 10-15 cm snow
> Waterloo-now calling for 5-10mm rain and 15-20 cm snow
> London-now calling for15-20mm rain and close to 10cm snow


enjoy the event, weather forecasts change so much here, it is insane, with the warm air coming off the mountains, and the arctic cold, our weather dynamics change a lot, weirdest one we have had to date, 3am, in the middle of december, it went from -20 to +15celsius for about 2 hours, then dropped again, was insane, i woke up to all this weird sound, go outside, at about 3:30 am, and everything in melting like a damn.


----------



## Daner

BuckWheat...You will be glad when you can kick back and have a rest...You guys have your hands full out there.

I don't think the States are getting as much as they were all hopping for

And It looks like the snow Is melting as It crosses Lake Erie

But we will soon find out whats In store for us...Depending on the temps and that rain snow line. The Wind will be a big factor...even when this system passes through the lake machine will fire up...That will be the fun part.wesport:bluebounc


----------



## STRONGARM

Seems like its going to be a bit of a mess. Some areas we plow might be just snow and others look like mostly rain..........who knows???????

I think we have everything ready and fueled, now lets see if all the guys show up????

Good Luck everyone!!


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;895044 said:


> BuckWheat...You will be glad when you can kick back and have a rest...You guys have your hands full out there.
> 
> I don't think the States are getting as much as they were all hopping for
> 
> And It looks like the snow Is melting as It crosses Lake Erie
> 
> But we will soon find out whats In store for us...Depending on the temps and that rain snow line. The Wind will be a big factor...even when this system passes through the lake machine will fire up...That will be the fun part.wesport:bluebounc


Daner

Does the rain-snow line appear to be moving farther north than originally anticipated?


----------



## Daner

heather lawn spray;895199 said:


> Daner
> 
> Does the rain-snow line appear to be moving farther north than originally anticipated?


Its too early to say where that fine line will be. The Pressure Is dropping (1020.9) now and so are the temps.....I would say Kitchener will gets Its fair share of snow...So Get the plow on...And the wind Is starting to act up ESE @ 12.9 KM/HR -H=59%
I'm going up to the hill to check things outwesport


----------



## Daner

Lot of moisture getting pulled up here......Looks to me that there will be some White Out Conditions going on.


----------



## heather lawn spray

the temp has started to rise

-1.4 to -1.2 in the last hour


----------



## Triple L

Safe and happy plowing boys!

But until the snow comes here are some cool pics to look at

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=895498#post895498


----------



## ScnicExcellence

Gonna finish fixing the exhaust leak then fill up gas then off to bed at about 9 to wake between 3 and 6 if there is enough snow on the ground.


----------



## mrmagnum

We have the plows on and the Jeeps gassed up. Let's see what the weather is gonna bring.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*Have fun tonight boys!!! My plow dont get installed till wed morning at 11 am:realmad:*


----------



## Bajak

xll_VIPER_llx;895780 said:


> *Have fun tonight boys!!! My plow dont get installed till wed morning at 11 am:realmad:*


It'll be raining by then.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Bajak;895857 said:


> It'll be raining by then.


*sure sure rub it in!:crying::crying:*


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

The snow has just started to fall down here in the tropics. Was mostly rain at first but has changed over to wet snow now. The flakes are as large as toonies at times, sad to think it will all be turning into rain in a few hours. Funny how the storm started late, perhaps things will change with respect to the amount of warmth pulled into the storm. 

All I know is with a intense low pressure system like this one anything can happen!!!! NTM Nicole finally put the "Let it Snow" Christmas decoration up last night!!!


----------



## musclecarboy

Looks like most of the snow won't be here til 5 or 6am... Pain in the ass.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Snow has stoped !!! Still dark blue on the radar????


Wierd stuff out there.... might put the blade on the truck for then it will rain for sure!!!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Well I think the snow is all done here for the precip has turned back to rain!!!


----------



## heather lawn spray

Temp

-0.104 and rising one tenth of a degree an hour


----------



## musclecarboy

All rain events are good too


----------



## heather lawn spray

musclecarboy;896152 said:


> All rain events are good too


ah-menn!!!


----------



## Bajak

I'm glad the winds are going to be out of the East. I don't need the lake effect too.

Thanks for the report Daff. I thought for sure you would be in the thick of it by now just by looking at the radar..... It has been known to trick a guy.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Only about half an inch around our place at the momment, max an inch.
Plowing around a little, and still coming down. Not so much as snow, but that finer close to rain stuff. Hard to say what to do at this point, getting too late to have the time to clear everything before traffic holds us up everywhere. Well it basically is too late now since first plow of the season is always slow. Salt won't do alot of good while it's still going down with no idea when it will end, and the blowing. Hate these storms most of all.


----------



## DeVries

We've got some rolling thunder coming thru. Only about an inch of snow and seems to have let up some.

Time for salt


----------



## grandview

Had some icey rain come in about 1am now it's all rain ,we'll see what today brings!


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Still snowing here, only about 1" on the ground drifting to 2" to 3" looking like it will turn to rain in the next couple hours.
Guess I could have slept last night.

Got Lowballed again yesterday, Donut shop about the size of a small Timmies with about 40 car parking asked for a price. Since I stop by there anyways told them $100, $60 is the best price they've got  Maybe I should just drop all my insurance and buy a '78 F150 ?


----------



## ontario026

my back deck says about an inch so far, city plow just rolled by my house... I guess still a bit early to think about heading out.... It would have been nice to get at least most of a round in before 8am ish, but I might wait until about 8 and then see if we have reached close to the 2" mark...


----------



## sonicblue2003

Not even a trace of the snow we had last night!! 40 degrees... and going to get windy here. 
Tie down the sign Daff... She's gonna be blowin today!!
My concern is,whats moving thru after the temp falls out the bottom??


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*3 inches of snow here in my complex!!! right now its ice pellets coming down with snow still...... snow started falling here about 10 after midnight, all done my shoveling and salting now just gotta wait for my plow to be installed this morning at 11 am:crying:*


----------



## Neige

Well it just started here, calling for a foot of snow in a 10 hour period. Temp is still -6 
no matter what this will be an event.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Well had a good sleep. Its 45 deg ouside now but the temp is going to tank this after noon. Looking for a quick refreeze and glazing conditions. With the wrap around and some LES in Windsor!!! Get ready up there boys and get some sleep. Will try to post as the temps are changing to keep everyone up to date. Best rule of thumb is to watch the flags, when the wind turns and comes from the WNW grab ahold of something its going to blow!!!


----------



## higgs2ca

DAFFMOBILEWASH;896419 said:


> Well had a good sleep. Its 45 deg ouside now but the temp is going to tank this after noon. Looking for a quick refreeze and glazing conditions. With the wrap around and some LES in Windsor!!! Get ready up there boys and get some sleep. Will try to post as the temps are changing to keep everyone up to date. Best rule of thumb is to watch the flags, when the wind turns and comes from the WNW grab ahold of something its going to blow!!!


Thanks for the updates Daff, I called all my sidewalk guys out last night just to see who would show up. (everyone did wow) so i took them to riverside tavern......tonight will be interesting.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Pissing rain here in the hammer, had one machine out for a few hours got a light dusting before it turned to rain, wind is out of the south and temp is about 2C


----------



## dellwas

Looks like it's gonna be a G.D. mess here in Southern Nova Scotia. Snow, mixed with ice pellets, about 10cm, followed by 15mm of rain. Also, high winds anywhere from 100k to 130k depending where you are in NS.


----------



## buckwheat_la

dellwas;896755 said:


> Looks like it's gonna be a G.D. mess here in Southern Nova Scotia. Snow, mixed with ice pellets, about 10cm, followed by 15mm of rain. Also, high winds anywhere from 100k to 130k depending where you are in NS.


that sucks, good luck


----------



## jg244888

checked at 2am there was mabe 1cm than at 5:15 there was about 2.5in at 5:20 my power went out for like 6hr headed out about 5:50 at it was wet and heavy! now its just raining


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Temp is now upto 8C pissing rain again and with has really picked up still out of the south.


----------



## Bajak

We had 4". I think the temps. are rising quicker than expected. It was a mess for a while but I kept at it until melt temps. came. It was really nothing . Shoveling the Sh!+. really sucked.

I'm happy the winds were out of the East


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

We ended up with 7" of wet nasty stuff. Had to do about 1/2 twice because another 4" came down after the first pass. That was 10 hours of fun.

Sold 24 20kg bags of Salt, 12 10kg Bags of EcoTraction and 14 bags of Landscapers choice. (All at my obscene markup of course) payup Guess I gotta reload my ballast now 

Gotta love when the municipal sidewalk guys leave their blade up 2.5".. All the store owners in town were out trying to shovel the sidewalks in front of their stores. Offered to blow them off for $15 a store.. Love that little Toro 180 , Paid for it in one storm..

And ended up driving a lost old guy home, slid his tractor into a ditch and had walked 8km in the wrong direction then I picked him up.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

During the afternoon the sun came out for a bit and the temp dropped a few degrease then the wind hit!!! Now the temp is dropping fast and hard, all the wind is drying up the wet surfaces. Just the odd puddle here and there and perhaps some snow on top of it all. 1-2" here, anyone in the snowbelt LES areas I wish you all the best!!! The power of the wind is truly crazzy!!!


----------



## musclecarboy

Pure mess out there. On and off rain so it's all slush. LOVE it!!


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Got called in early today for the plow install! A whole hr early, got back just after lunch and and been plowing since, it windy as hell here again, the wind has been on and off, and its snowing again pretty damn good, anyways hope everyone made it home safe and heres pics of my new plow 2 mins after install! Finally i get to show it lolpayup
















*_


----------



## sven_502

Its a mess here, snowed about 3-4 inches over night and just got sloppier all day and keeps raining, now its gonna freeze and be a sheet of ice.


----------



## Daner

Viper.....Nice looking set up you got therewesport....Looks good with that truck.....Did you get your Lot plowed?

The snow was a bit on the heavy side.......The slush banks are going to freeze up

Whens out lake effect coming.......I'm ready


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Daner;897270 said:


> Viper.....Nice looking set up you got therewesport....Looks good with that truck.....Did you get your Lot plowed?
> 
> The snow was a bit on the heavy side.......The slush banks are going to freeze up
> 
> Whens out lake effect coming.......I'm ready


_*thanks daner! Yup got everything plowed the truck and plow works flawless together, i dont feel like such a newb on this thread now that i actually have a plow on the truck:laughing: Daner can ask what the story is behind scully? Is this your special look out place or something? Just had to ask!*_


----------



## Neige

Well so far 8 inches, and no wind. calling for maybe 1 -2 more overnight. Good start for the season.


----------



## ScnicExcellence

Well i got a call this morning at 7 to go do a seniors home. I got there and it was only like an inch but really really wet.

Pretty much all my contracts only have an inch on them, only did some of them and cleaning the ends of the driveway so people don't rip their exhaust off.


----------



## ff1221

DAFFMOBILEWASH;896984 said:


> During the afternoon the sun came out for a bit and the temp dropped a few degrease then the wind hit!!! Now the temp is dropping fast and hard, all the wind is drying up the wet surfaces. Just the odd puddle here and there and perhaps some snow on top of it all. 1-2" here, anyone in the snowbelt LES areas I wish you all the best!!! The power of the wind is truly crazzy!!!


She's blowin hard here Daff, mostly out of the southwest with some light flurries, once she comes around a little more we'll feel the fury of Lake Huron.:realmad:


----------



## Belleaire Care

*Dec 9th 09*

Well, we had a howling wind in the early hours this morning and blowing snow but no accumulation in Barrie until just past 7am. Then it was snowing steady with strong winds. Of course we got the rain snow mix around mid day with rising temps causing melting. All told I'd say we got off lightly today, with about 8 - 10 cms on the ground.

Many of us in town were plowing our commercial lots during the day, gotta go back tonight to do clean ups when the lots are empty..... and safer. Possible Lake effect squalls tonight too.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*well we got some super strong winds here and everything has turned into a flash freeze,,,,,,, been snowing here again for the past half hour*


----------



## Bajak

I thought it would be worse. Typical fall here.
I will say it was pretty heavy & wet though.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pure flash freeze here. Going for a super salting run at 4


----------



## musclecarboy

I plowed all the parking lot within the red for $250 cash. The white line is 350' as you can see. Took me about 2 hours with the horrible wet snow we had. Does that seem reasonable?


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Brutal squalls and drifting here.
We got a additional 5" of fluff since midnight. Drifting to 2ft + in areas with open fields.
Just got back in and my driveway had vanished, I think the last 3 hours were a waste of gas . Time for something to eat and do it again. 

The weather network is using the word "Epic" 



Shelburne - Mansfield - Northern Dufferin County
4:48 AM EST Thursday 10 December 2009
Snow squall warning for
Shelburne - Mansfield - Northern Dufferin County continued

..Snowsqualls giving 15 to 25 centimetres today..


----------



## buckwheat_la

good luck to all my snow removal friends out east


----------



## McGaw

Its very windy. Woke up this morning to find a big limb down off a tree in a driveway, gotta get out the ole chainsaw. Its coming down just not really sticking.


----------



## ScnicExcellence

Holy crap. woke up and there is 2 to 4 inches of snow on the ground when it was only suppose to snow 1 cm.

off to the races i go.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;897816 said:


> I plowed all the parking lot within the red for $250 cash. The white line is 350' as you can see. Took me about 2 hours with the horrible wet snow we had. Does that seem reasonable?


It's OK to plow for cash as long as you remember to declare it at tax time.:laughing: $250 for 2 hours is a good wage around here. If you had the time then you might as well do it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

That was one of the hardest plows I have ever had in my 5 years. It didnt start snowing here till 3am, kept going till about noon, thats when it started to rain, then snowed again at 3pm and then over night it was so windy I saw a lady's open her car door and it flug forward so far it damaged the door/hinge. 

The worst part was everything had to be kept open during operating ours... most people were at work ect not many called it a snow day. So we had to plow around everything, then the cleanup was just a mess... hard pack, icy disaster, at places where cars were parked, tractor trailers ect. I was mixing sand and salt and spreading it before we plowed to break the stuff up and give us some traction. I ended up calling in a rent all bobcat to help out on top of our bobcat and and 2 trucks. 

I will never send out flyers again in my life... I was looking for 10 to 15 residentials to put a guy to work... Well I got so many calls yesterday I was getting frustrated because the phone was ringing. Finally I forwarded all my calls to a friend and had them be a switch board operator. 

I think the tractor I DONT HAVE would have been a big help yesterday.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;897816 said:


> I plowed all the parking lot within the red for $250 cash. The white line is 350' as you can see. Took me about 2 hours with the horrible wet snow we had. Does that seem reasonable?


$250 is good but signing the client for the rest of the year is better.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Well looks like that tropicial storm is in the books. A total of 2" of wet slush which got washed away with almost an inch of rain. A few puddles here and there and that about it!!!! Nothing very interesting on the GFS but for all of you in the snow belts enjoy the sleepless days and nights. Seems this forcasting period we are in the all or nothing catagory!! 

Take care and happy plowing!!! --- No Chrismas bonus for us in the tropics this year!!!!


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*[/IWell the 1st day of plowing was good untill this morning, we got lots of blowing snow and it was like a blizzard here this morning, The new plow i got is a brand new product and there are only 50 of them bought so far, thats how new they are.......anyways when they installed my plow yesterday they told me that they needed to put 2 air breather valves on the plow because without them it was buggerin up the plow and making angle etc very slow and burning out motors, so they didnt have the bleeders in yet and i had to leave to get back to my property, so the installer drilled a hole in the cap where the bleeder valves would go and they would mail me the new valves..... well this morning 5 mins in to plowing my lots i lost the left angle function on my plow so i had to drive out to cambridge and get it repaired by the guys who installed it, they looked it over and water had gotten in the hole that the guy drilled and turned the hydro fluid white, well 20 mins later they just gave me a another brand new plow! Since then everything has been perfect and those 2 bleeder valves really make the plow function so much quicker, i posted pics last night what it looked like brand new so now here it is from plowing my lots this afternoon used!
















]*


----------



## Triple L

Lookin good... Who installed it for ya?


----------



## McGaw

Did I just hear the news correct? ANOTHER 40cm for bruce county?!:laughing:


----------



## ff1221

McGaw;899148 said:


> Did I just hear the news correct? ANOTHER 40cm for bruce county?!:laughing:


Glad you're laughing, does that mean you are coming to help? So far no where near 40cm, maybe 10cm here, but the lake effect machine is still in high gear so it's anyone's guess.


----------



## McGaw

> Glad you're laughing, does that mean you are coming to help? So far no where near 40cm, maybe 10cm here, but the lake effect machine is still in high gear so it's anyone's guess.


I'm already to go!:saluteayup


----------



## Mr Bigblock

xll_VIPER_llx;898914 said:


> *[/IWell the 1st day of plowing was good untill this morning, we got lots of blowing snow and it was like a blizzard here this morning, The new plow i got is a brand new product and there are only 50 of them bought so far, thats how new they are.......anyways when they installed my plow yesterday they told me that they needed to put 2 air breather valves on the plow because without them it was buggerin up the plow and making angle etc very slow and burning out motors, so they didnt have the bleeders in yet and i had to leave to get back to my property, so the installer drilled a hole in the cap where the bleeder valves would go and they would mail me the new valves..... well this morning 5 mins in to plowing my lots i lost the left angle function on my plow so i had to drive out to cambridge and get it repaired by the guys who installed it, they looked it over and water had gotten in the hole that the guy drilled and turned the hydro fluid white, well 20 mins later they just gave me a another brand new plow! Since then everything has been perfect and those 2 bleeder valves really make the plow function so much quicker, i posted pics last night what it looked like brand new so now here it is from plowing my lots this afternoon used!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]*


_

Is that an STL light on your roof_


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;898578 said:


> $250 is good but signing the client for the rest of the year is better.


Did next door today for $525.... Took 1.5 hours LOL

I quoted $9500 for the rest of the year 1" trigger and he seemed pretty keen on it, does that seem decent. I need a proper commercial contract!!


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

ff1221;899202 said:


> Glad you're laughing, does that mean you are coming to help? So far no where near 40cm, maybe 10cm here, but the lake effect machine is still in high gear so it's anyone's guess.


Looks like someones gonna have some fun



> Saugeen Shores - Kincardine - Southern Bruce County
> 3:16 PM EST Thursday 10 December 2009
> Snow squall warning for
> Saugeen Shores - *Kincardine* - Southern Bruce County continued
> 
> ..Major snowsqualls east of Lake Huron and Georgian Bay..
> 
> Cold westerly winds are producing Major snowsquall activity off Lake Huron and Georgian Bay.
> Visibilities as low as zero in snow and blowing snow are associated. The squalls will persist into Friday.
> Snowsqualls are expected to be particularly severe and persistent from the Bruce Peninsula across Southern Georgian Bay into the Midland Orillia and Gravenhurst areas..
> 
> *Where up to 80 centimetres of snow are expected locally by late Friday.
> *
> Environment Canada will continue to monitor this developing situation closely. Further warnings may be issued as warranted.


That would be 31.5 inches for you Yanks


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;899265 said:


> Did next door today for $525.... Took 1.5 hours LOL
> 
> I quoted $9500 for the rest of the year 1" trigger and he seemed pretty keen on it, does that seem decent. I need a proper commercial contract!!


Seems really good to me. I have a $12,000 place and it's looks twice as big as that.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Triple L;899137 said:


> Lookin good... Who installed it for ya?


_*It was installed by canadian truck and trailor on industrial road in cambridge, the plow is Designed and Manufactured by BCG, a div. of ECO Lawn and Leisure Inc.
from fergus ont.*_


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Mr Bigblock;899246 said:


> Is that an STL light on your roof


_* I have no clue mr big block...... i bought from a friend of mine who's a patrol officer here in guelph, i have no clue what its called but i do know its bright as hell has 15 diff light functions its led which is what i wanted, i was actually gonna ask if anyone here knew what kind of lightbar it is?*_


----------



## Daner

Its good to see the cold weather here....That wet snow that froze was fun...I honestly think a trip edge Is the plow for conditions like that...That Big bad Boss loves to trip
No break downs here at this end - 22 with the wind chill out there now....Time to kick back and get some rest,Before the next eventpurplebou


----------



## creativedesigns

Yup! In Ottawa we got nearly 25cm & battled it all tymusic We finished after-storm clean ups today & still running on 5hrs sleep in two days  Ended up twisting the Kubota loader arms wayy out of calibration by hitting a fukin manhole, stopped the machine dead in its tracks, front steering is all stiff now  Lovely....


----------



## Mr Bigblock

xll_VIPER_llx;899411 said:


> _* I have no clue mr big block...... i bought from a friend of mine who's a patrol officer here in guelph, i have no clue what its called but i do know its bright as hell has 15 diff light functions its led which is what i wanted, i was actually gonna ask if anyone here knew what kind of lightbar it is?*_


It looks like an Half light bar or mini bar from Speed Tech Lights. I have a whole pile of their products very reasonably priced. http://www.speedtechlights.com/


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Mr Bigblock;899587 said:


> It looks like an Half light bar or mini bar from Speed Tech Lights. I have a whole pile of their products very reasonably priced. http://www.speedtechlights.com/


*
So then i take it you are happy with they're products? Have you had any issues at all? what other products you use from them?*


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;899500 said:


> Yup! In Ottawa we got nearly 25cm & battled it all tymusic We finished after-storm clean ups today & still running on 5hrs sleep in two days  Ended up twisting the Kubota loader arms wayy out of calibration by hitting a fukin manhole, stopped the machine dead in its tracks, front steering is all stiff now  Lovely....


That sucks. We've been lucky we've only tweaked 2 loaders before. The one we straightened the other one we traded in and they never mention it. Not sure why the steering would be hard from that though.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Mr bigblock thank you for that link! the lightbar i have is a stl minibar, i may order some colored lenses for it now, you have helped me alot, *_


----------



## Bajak

Plowed this morning, came home did my chores, in bed by 12:30, slept till 4:00pm, looked out the window and another 5". Called the customers in Port Elgin and asked if they were O.K. they said yeah everything is fine just a lot of wind but very little snow. Here in Chesley we have a foot now.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*i just came back in the house , went to timmys and its very gusty winds snowing heavily and its -11 outside. Wind is very strong and cuts right though you.*


----------



## Mr Bigblock

xll_VIPER_llx;899604 said:


> _*Mr bigblock thank you for that link! the lightbar i have is a stl minibar, i may order some colored lenses for it now, you have helped me alot, *_


Is it An LED light or strobe light,just call them up and they will help ya out i have 4 of thoses mini bars and led grille lights on the back of the salters. also put blue strobes in the headlights and tail lights so far no issues at all with them had them for 3 years


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Wind has been blowing out of hand here all day i have to get the tarp put over my grass roof cabana before it ends up in Kansas.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Mr Bigblock;899821 said:


> Is it An LED light or strobe light,just call them up and they will help ya out i have 4 of thoses mini bars and led grille lights on the back of the salters. also put blue strobes in the headlights and tail lights so far no issues at all with them had them for 3 years


_*Its led with 2 halogen alley lights.*_


----------



## Mr Bigblock

I think their LEDS come coloured not the lens covers but i have been wrong before


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Mr Bigblock;899852 said:


> I think their LEDS come coloured not the lens covers but i have been wrong before


_*I was browsing they're site and the sell colored lenses. Got any pics of yours?*_


----------



## ScnicExcellence

Suppose to be getting another 5 cm tonight here in Kitchener so up through the night checking. 

I have one contract out in cambridge that hasn't even had enough snow on it to plow yet but i have went out twice in the last two days to check it and just do a quick run over. When i showed up both times one of the tenants plowed the hill going in/out of the parking lot and half of the lot. (lol i don't getting paid for nothing, But i don't want to drive out there if i don't have anything to do.) So now the manager of the building said will call me every morning or night it snows.


----------



## musclecarboy

Salted here and there at a couple sites, everything looks nice for the most part. 

2nd duramax truck, 2nd winter, 2nd NSBU switch. Awesome trucks but the random little things that break really annoy me. Doing front brakes today as well, hopefully wind chill isn't too bad in the driveway this afternoon!!


----------



## Mr Bigblock

WTF is a NSBU switch.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Mr Bigblock;900138 said:


> WTF is a NSBU switch.


*<<< shrugs*


----------



## Daner

You guys dont know what a NSBU button Is????
Its a automatic Wind/Snow:waving: Simulater


----------



## cet

NSBU switch is a neutral saftery switch located on the driver's side of the transmission.
I all ready did it on that truck Tom. Cost is approx. $280. When it broke on my I thought the tranny was gone.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;900239 said:


> NSBU switch is a neutral saftery switch located on the driver's side of the transmission.
> I all ready did it on that truck Tom. Cost is approx. $280. When it broke on my I thought the tranny was gone.


I had the same expeirence. I should really buy one for my 02 because it's just about due for one. Seems like they like to last about 100k.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Daner;900236 said:


> You guys dont know what a NSBU button Is????
> Its a automatic Wind/Snow:waving: Simulater


:laughing:


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*NSBU = NEEDS SOME BIGGER U-JOINTS?? LOL:laughing:*_


----------



## ontario026

NSBU = neutral safety switch


Edit: I guess I should have hit refresh before I answered this one! I was way late


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;900239 said:


> NSBU switch is a neutral saftery switch located on the driver's side of the transmission.
> I all ready did it on that truck Tom. Cost is approx. $280. When it broke on my I thought the tranny was gone.


Haha I remember you telling me about it. I almost shat myself when I was plowing then BANG! The one I replaced on my 02 wasn't factory, so I'm not surprised this one has to be replaced again. This truck will be 100% ready to go after this, maybe I'll do the idler and pittman arm braces for the steering. It's never ending on any truck, something new to tackle everyday


----------



## JD Dave

Gravenhurst is having all the fun.


----------



## DeVries

Ya heard that they just declared a state of emergency. At least it's light and fluffy not wet and heavy like what we had the other day.


----------



## buckwheat_la

devries;900326 said:


> ya heard that they just declared a state of emergency. At least it's light and fluffy not wet and heavy like what we had the other day.


where is this???


----------



## JD Dave

buckwheat_la;900352 said:


> where is this???


2 hours north of Toronto.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

I think we have a dome over Hamilton, im going to get my shotgun to pump a few holes in it see if that helps


----------



## Mr Bigblock

2 days of doing nothin and im allready going nuts,well atleast my beer fridge is full


----------



## McGaw

Snowing again


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Radar looks like it is nothing.


----------



## McGaw

Hey guys,
Just thought I'd see if any of you have any info on nissan pathfinders (1994)? I'm looking at purchasing one for a daily driver, but mostly for plowing. I'd most likely get a car for the summer time. It's manual


----------



## Bajak

46cm in the last 24hrs here in the nicest town around. The town is still loading trucks.
P.E. only had about 10cm. Hard to tell really because most of the lots were bare with 50cm drifts in places. Highway 21 is finally open. It was closed for 31 hours straight. Tow trucks are busy today.

5 plows so far vs. 21 this time last year.payup 

That mean looking band of snow (Gravenhust) can stay where it is.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Way too much time on my hands!!!! Looked at the log books from last season and noticed my last plowable snow was on Feb 21/2009 and the last event Feb 23/2009!!! 

Hey Daner can I borrow your NSBU switch?? Seems to work almost too good!!! LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

Guys, 
I'm looking for a sidewalk salter and I'm not too keen on spending $1,273 on an epoke from kooy. Is there anything else out there? I looked at one from Bauman Mfg but it's $1300 aswell. If I have to, I'll buy one but they're damn expensive for what they are


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

musclecarboy;900676 said:


> Guys,
> I'm looking for a sidewalk salter and I'm not too keen on spending $1,273 on an epoke from kooy. Is there anything else out there? I looked at one from Bauman Mfg but it's $1300 aswell. If I have to, I'll buy one but they're damn expensive for what they are


Snow Ex makes a nice one around $700.00 !!! It is about 48" wide and drops salt no spinners.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

You would think that with all of us snow guys on here we could have some power when buying this over priced ****ttt


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Mr Bigblock;900697 said:


> You would think that with all of us snow guys on here we could have some power when buying this over priced ****ttt


_* Maybe we should all band together and protest truckers and farmers can do it over the cost of fuel etc why cant we? Lets start a convoy of tractors and plow trucks:bluebounc*_


----------



## Mr Bigblock

xll_VIPER_llx;900724 said:


> _* Maybe we should all band together and protest truckers and farmers can do it over the cost of fuel etc why cant we? Lets start a convoy of tractors and plow trucks:bluebounc*_


Im in as long as we are passing a few liquour and beer stores along the way, opps and a couple peeler joints too


----------



## Daner

Hey keep the switch On....This Is becoming fun:laughing:

Going on my 4rth round for some jobs
Now we need a good storm to roll In... To mix with the lake effect.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Thanks Daner!! A strong NE wind wouldn't hurt for us in the tropics!!! Sooner or later we will get some too, hopefully sooner. 

How is Ol Skully doing ??? Has he recovered from his trip to the big island yet?? Love to hear his thoughts on the up comming Christmas weather!!!

So what is the actual mark up of the plows and stuff from the factory to our trucks. I'm thinking 50-100%.


----------



## ff1221

Every frickin highway around here is closed, but barely any snow on the ground, it's all heading inland. Paramedic buddy of mine said they had a double tractor trailer colision in front of the John Deere dealer at Walkerton, one was a cattle truck so there were cattle running around in the whiteouts, wouldn't that be fun to come upon.


----------



## Grassman09

Mr Bigblock;900735 said:


> Im in as long as we are passing a few liquour and beer stores along the way, opps and a couple peeler joints too


Yea lets all meet at Solid Gold.


----------



## sonicblue2003

If any of you guys are getting overcome with snow.... Daff and I will glady come up to relive you!! Well me any way!!!


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*Hey daner i just gotta ask! Whats the story behind ole scully? Is this some place you go to look out and over from that only you know how to get too? Inquiring minds are curious *


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

sonicblue2003;901030 said:


> If any of you guys are getting overcome with snow.... Daff and I will glady come up to relive you!! Well me any way!!!


Oh sure, now you tell me :realmad: 

I've had 5 hours sleep since Wed. Finally almost caught up. With all the wind and drifting I've done some places 4 or 5 times.

I've picked up 7 new seasonals this week. payup  Nice because 5 are between other customer. A couple are a real PITA so I quoted really high and still got them.

Turns out a farmer who blew snow for many years isn't anymore and didn't let anybody know. plowed a few for the first time today. None Straight, none paved, none flat, none under 500ft, drifts up to 2 1/2 ft but got them all in shape now.

That's the good.
As far as the bad, some ****** ripped off my Ariens 2 stage blower from Wally White Trash Mart in Orangeville that I need for circular driveways that are too tight to plow.. Why people think a 6ft diameter garden at the end of the driveway is a good idea I'll never know.

If anyone sees someone 28" Ariens with "EcoGreen" on the chute feel free to take a bat to them.

If anyones got a two stage for sale reasonably, let me know. The little Toro is great on walks but not good on gravel.

Hopefully no new snow tomorrow here.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;899595 said:


> That sucks. We've been lucky we've only tweaked 2 loaders before. The one we straightened the other one we traded in and they never mention it. Not sure why the steering would be hard from that though.


Yea, I got in touch with a CNC Machinist & lisenced millright technician who also does general repairs, he said it can be re-calibrated to being leveled. He's gonna chain the tractor to the floor & use a crane to straighten the loader arms, along with some blu-heat. Told me it would be a $500 job! What a steal of a deal


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Thats a good deal.


----------



## musclecarboy

DAFFMOBILEWASH;900693 said:


> Snow Ex makes a nice one around $700.00 !!! It is about 48" wide and drops salt no spinners.


Done deal!! $599 at Ashot's in Mississauga. Anyone deal with them before? I can buy a primary and backup unit for less than an epoke!! Plus it's twice the width as a bonus


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

The owner of Ashots is a cool sh!t. Business has grown alot for him over the years..


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;901360 said:


> Yea, I got in touch with a CNC Machinist & lisenced millright technician who also does general repairs, he said it can be re-calibrated to being leveled. He's gonna chain the tractor to the floor & use a crane to straighten the loader arms, along with some blu-heat. Told me it would be a $500 job! What a steal of a deal


Oh they can be straightened but it will be more work then he's thinking. Kubota uses an Aloe loader and they are built to flex and you won't beleive how much they can flex when your trying to straighten them. Is the loader bent side to side or is one boom lower then the other one.


----------



## JD Dave

EcoGreen Serv;901185 said:


> Oh sure, now you tell me :realmad:
> 
> I've had 5 hours sleep since Wed. Finally almost caught up. With all the wind and drifting I've done some places 4 or 5 times.
> 
> I've picked up 7 new seasonals this week. payup  Nice because 5 are between other customer. A couple are a real PITA so I quoted really high and still got them.
> 
> Turns out a farmer who blew snow for many years isn't anymore and didn't let anybody know. plowed a few for the first time today. None Straight, none paved, none flat, none under 500ft, drifts up to 2 1/2 ft but got them all in shape now.
> 
> That's the good.
> As far as the bad, some ****** ripped off my Ariens 2 stage blower from Wally White Trash Mart in Orangeville that I need for circular driveways that are too tight to plow.. Why people think a 6ft diameter garden at the end of the driveway is a good idea I'll never know.
> 
> If anyone sees someone 28" Ariens with "EcoGreen" on the chute feel free to take a bat to them.
> 
> If anyones got a two stage for sale reasonably, let me know. The little Toro is great on walks but not good on gravel.
> 
> Hopefully no new snow tomorrow here.


Wow theft must be on the rise. I have an 8hp Ariens that is probably 10 years old that I should sell. You can borrow it if you want, probably need the carb cleaned from sitting though.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;901448 said:


> Oh they can be straightened but it will be more work then he's thinking. Kubota uses an Aloe loader and they are built to flex and you won't beleive how much they can flex when your trying to straighten them. Is the loader bent side to side or is one boom lower then the other one.


The right arm sits higher than the left one. They do have lots of flex, but now it requires too much down-pressure to get the bucket leveled, & then I lose front tire traction. We'll see how goes tomorow!


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;901510 said:


> The right arm sits higher than the left one. They do have lots of flex, but now it requires too much down-pressure to get the bucket leveled, & then I lose front tire traction. We'll see how goes tomorow!


I wasn't meaning using the flex to plow with. Hopefully he can straighten it. Were you using the pusher or the bucket when you hit the manhole? A word to the wise never run the pavement with the bucket. My dad taught me that when I was little.


----------



## buckwheat_la

EcoGreen Serv;901185 said:


> Oh sure, now you tell me :realmad:
> 
> I've had 5 hours sleep since Wed. Finally almost caught up. With all the wind and drifting I've done some places 4 or 5 times.
> 
> I've picked up 7 new seasonals this week. payup  Nice because 5 are between other customer. A couple are a real PITA so I quoted really high and still got them.
> 
> Turns out a farmer who blew snow for many years isn't anymore and didn't let anybody know. plowed a few for the first time today. None Straight, none paved, none flat, none under 500ft, drifts up to 2 1/2 ft but got them all in shape now.
> 
> That's the good.
> As far as the bad, some ****** ripped off my Ariens 2 stage blower from Wally White Trash Mart in Orangeville that I need for circular driveways that are too tight to plow.. Why people think a 6ft diameter garden at the end of the driveway is a good idea I'll never know.
> 
> If anyone sees someone 28" Ariens with "EcoGreen" on the chute feel free to take a bat to them.
> 
> If anyones got a two stage for sale reasonably, let me know. The little Toro is great on walks but not good on gravel.
> 
> Hopefully no new snow tomorrow here.


i have a great idea, lets find your theif, and my theif, i well beat the sh!t out of your guy, and you can do the same for the guy that ripped me off, then we well leave them...............................................................naked.....................................................in Saskatchewan!!!


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;901446 said:


> The owner of Ashots is a cool sh!t. Business has grown alot for him over the years..


You know them too eh?

Aram and his dad. They used to have a Video store and I used to pick up VCRs and T.vs that needed to be repaired. I worked for a neighbor who fixed his stuff.

I bought my Toro Commercial Mower and Stihl 026 chain saw of him and gave him a few clients. His dad working in the back fixing the machines smoke in his mouth working on a corroborator.

Some say he got too big and carry's too much of everything. He wanted to be a Kubota dealer but Bill Kooy and Ed Stewarts kiboshed that one.

Ed Stewarts are a bunch of tools anyhow. I get better service from John Deere and I don't even own anything green.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

musclecarboy;901444 said:


> Done deal!! $599 at Ashot's in Mississauga. Anyone deal with them before? I can buy a primary and backup unit for less than an epoke!! Plus it's twice the width as a bonus


*does ashots have a website? what all do they sell? I'm in bad need of a cheap but working tailgate salter:crying:*


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

JD Dave;901459 said:


> Wow theft must be on the rise. I have an 8hp Ariens that is probably 10 years old that I should sell. You can borrow it if you want, probably need the carb cleaned from sitting though.


I may just take you up on that Dave, Very kind of you to offer.

I went to the Police to file a report and they said there were a lot being stolen. At least 15 just in Orangeville...They said lock them up. I had a cheap bicycle cable lock on it. Not good enough I guess.



buckwheat_la;901593 said:


> i have a great idea, lets find your theif, and my theif, i well beat the sh!t out of your guy, and you can do the same for the guy that ripped me off, then we well leave them...............................................................naked.....................................................in Saskatchewan!!!


 Sounds good to me



xll_VIPER_llx;901897 said:


> *does ashots have a website? what all do they sell? I'm in bad need of a cheap but working tailgate salter:crying:*


http://www.ashots.ca/products.html

or you can just rent my kid to sit on the tailgate and throw salt 

I was looking for one too unil the blower thing happened.


----------



## augerandblade

creativedesigns;899500 said:


> Yup! In Ottawa we got nearly 25cm & battled it all tymusic We finished after-storm clean ups today & still running on 5hrs sleep in two days  Ended up twisting the Kubota loader arms wayy out of calibration by hitting a fukin manhole, stopped the machine dead in its tracks, front steering is all stiff now  Lovely....


Sorry to hear about your troubles, that happened to me a while back, the welder that I hooked up with heated it up , bent it back with the weight of the tractor, and welded a brace around it, not pretty but it was back in service. You would of think I would of learned better, but a few years later I had a JD 6400, nicest machine I ever had and I hit a drain and bent the loader back so much that I had to remove the grille protector in front in order for it to go down. Took that off,and unless you knew about it you couldnt tell it was bent cuz the loader arms were pushed back straight across. That was a few tractors ago, its still working at a local farm near Arnprior happy to be away from me. Now I wont push any snow with a loader unless its got a trip edge to it. Often been thinking about a quik attach trip edge that could be pinned to the bucket, maybe someday I will build one.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

EcoGreen Serv;901922 said:


> I may just take you up on that Dave, Very kind of you to offer.
> 
> I went to the Police to file a report and they said there were a lot being stolen. At least 15 just in Orangeville...They said lock them up. I had a cheap bicycle cable lock on it. Not good enough I guess.
> 
> Sounds good to me
> 
> http://www.ashots.ca/products.html
> 
> or you can just rent my kid to sit on the tailgate and throw salt
> 
> I was looking for one too unil the blower thing happened.


The Police big joke, they were probably to busy giving honest people speeding tickets then to go look for your blower. Their famous line is do you have insurance.


----------



## Bajak

JD Dave;901551 said:


> A word to the wise never run the pavement with the bucket. My dad taught me that when I was little.


Yes, I have done the 3 point landing in the past with a JD 544 and knocked myself out cold.
I used to adjust manhole covers to grade and I always got upset at the guys I worked with that would shim them up that extra couple millimeters:realmad:
I'd tell them "Your not the guy that has to scrape down the site or plow the lot when were done here. Keep them 5 mil low!":laughing:

The lake effect machine has petered out here. Nice drive this morning. Icy to snow packed to bare, you can see where your going now. I didn't hit any cattle either.


----------



## buckwheat_la

Wow, just looked at environment Canada, they have a weather warning in every province and teritory except NB, yuck, get ready for a cold one boys and girls


----------



## Daner

DAFFMOBILEWASH;900901 said:


> Thanks Daner!! A strong NE wind wouldn't hurt for us in the tropics!!! Sooner or later we will get some too, hopefully sooner.
> 
> How is Ol Skully doing ??? Has he recovered from his trip to the big island yet?? Love to hear his thoughts on the up comming Christmas weather!!!
> 
> Ole Skully Says he had a Blast on the beach...All those women wanted himwesport
> He says get ready for Winter....Its not here yet
> So what is the actual mark up of the plows and stuff from the factory to our trucks. I'm thinking 50-100%.





xll_VIPER_llx;901115 said:


> *Hey daner i just gotta ask! Whats the story behind ole scully? Is this some place you go to look out and over from that only you know how to get too? Inquiring minds are curious *


You may see Him drive Into town....Yaa cant miss his truck...Its a 1962 Ford 1/2 ton
with Chevy doors....Crager mags....And a 426 Hemi under the hood
I think he turns 104 this Jan ....And still plowing snow with his homemade plow
He lives up on a hill ,They call It Skully Hill...He carves his own axe handles and sell them for a few bucks....I will be headed up to see him soon


----------



## Daner

buckwheat_la;902053 said:


> Wow, just looked at environment Canada, they have a weather warning in every province and teritory except NB, yuck, get ready for a cold one boys and girls


Thats alot of Warnings


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Any one know how to hook the bungee cords on a Snow Ex bed salter ??? Any photos would help!!! I just went outside to throw the cover on for we might have some freezing rain / snow tonight. Cant seem to get the cords to tighten correctly!!!


----------



## Triple L

Take the balls and hook then into those little hole things along the front and side... on the newer models... on my old one I just hook the bungee's onto my tiedown straps...


----------



## cet

Anyone going to salt early with this crap coming or just wait and see what actually happens?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The band coming in from Michigan looks to be moving fast... I am not too worried, looks like it might be to west to hit us.


----------



## creativedesigns

cet;903092 said:


> Anyone going to salt early with this crap coming or just wait and see what actually happens?


Are you skeptical, or just calling bluff?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Tried to tie them that way and they seem way too long. Is there a trick to tighten the bungee or am I missing something??


----------



## Triple L

i'll take a picture tomarrow, im assuming yours had the holes down the side... I like that setup much better on the 7550 then my 8500


----------



## cet

creativedesigns;903113 said:


> Are you skeptical, or just calling bluff?


Most of my sites don't have to be done first thing in the morning. Only 3 do but 1 is quite large. Don't want to go if I'm just going to waste the salt.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

You are worried about icing? Or accumulation.


----------



## cet

Accumulation. We are not supposed to get the freezing rain. One says 2-4 and the other says 5. I think most of it would melt. Plus we still have some salt in there from the other night. The small places are actually white not black. LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ah, I just checked your forecast... quite different from ours! Good luck!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Finally got the tarp thing figured out. Thanks for your help LLL. 

Lots of virtago with this system too, still no precip and the temp hovers just above 32 deg. Looks like some salting later in the early AM, will play this one by ear for the ground temperature is quickly changing and warming up. Poured some water on the sidewalk at home as well as the metal railing, it actually evaporated before freezing. I'm thinking it might be some time before the lower atmosphere moistens up enough for something to fall from the clouds.

At this time it is not looking likely for any freezing rain here in the tropics, but the temp usually drops a hair as the precip starts to fall. Looks like a one eye open sleep tonight!!!!


----------



## Grassman09

DAFFMOBILEWASH;903381 said:


> Looks like a one eye open sleep tonight!!!!


Don't ya hate that? I usually have both eyes open when I know its going to snow. I get up and look outside every 30min if not more. Except for the last one that came in. 

Radar shows its just at your back door.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Yes, but still no precip even though it shows some heavy bands. Will post when the precip starts and inform of what type it is. On radar it keeps changing every few hours.


----------



## Grassman09

Well brace yourself for the heavens are going to open up soon there. Who knows whats going to fall from the sky. 

They are talking about snow or Ice rain here maybe 3cm of snow. Blow some of that warm air here overnight.


----------



## samjr

*wow*

i am the same way if its snowing or going to i cant sleep if i want to i got to stay up like for 24 hr or so be4 the snow comes


----------



## bullseye

Here in Alberta we got snow AND cold !!!!!!! Lots of snow this week and now its -35 C.  I don't mind snow ,I just hate frezzing temps. Hard to go anywhere and hard on stuff ( cars,plumbing,pets,me,etc) This COLD is suppose to stay for another 4 days too, we've had over a week of this !!!


----------



## Bajak

Snowing off and on since just before 3am here. EC radar seems really sensitive this year. Showing precipitation when there isn't any


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Anyone else getting freezing rain ?
Just started here 5 minutes ago .


----------



## Bajak

EcoGreen Serv;903547 said:


> Anyone else getting freezing rain ?
> Just started here 5 minutes ago .


Off and on. The temps. are on the plus side here now.


----------



## schrader

Since 4:00 a.m we have had snow, ice pellets.rain and a little freezing rain. Just waiting for the temps to warm up a little and melt it off. The wind last night drifted things in pretty good too.

Corey


----------



## Belleaire Care

Alternating sleet and snow here in Barrie. Wet skiff on driveways but roads are black and wet.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Had about 10 mins of freezing rain, now just plain rain not much snow in the forcast,maybe something cooking up for thur, friday.


----------



## sonicblue2003

34 F and raining!!!!!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

So did anything happen in Newmarket Chris?


----------



## Daner

Freezing Rain Herewesport


----------



## cet

We have a mix going on here. Mostly freezing rain or ice pellets. We are salting 3 locations that are open today. Waste of salt for a few hours of bad conditions but you have to do your job. Hopefully it warms up and changes to rain and we don't have to do everything. Time will tell.


----------



## Freedom Dave

salt in thornhill and maple, and markham or not to salt - that is the question?


----------



## heather lawn spray

ScnicExcellence;899896 said:


> Suppose to be getting another 5 cm tonight here in Kitchener so up through the night checking.
> 
> I have one contract out in cambridge that hasn't even had enough snow on it to plow yet but i have went out twice in the last two days to check it and just do a quick run over. When i showed up both times one of the tenants plowed the hill going in/out of the parking lot and half of the lot. (lol i don't getting paid for nothing, But i don't want to drive out there if i don't have anything to do.) So now the manager of the building said will call me every morning or night it snows.


Yeah

Our foreman lives in Cambridge. I call him and he's been saying there's nothing going on in Cambridge. A lot of it has been ending at the 401 and East of King Street


----------



## heather lawn spray

buckwheat_la;901593 said:


> i have a great idea, lets find your theif, and my theif, i well beat the sh!t out of your guy, and you can do the same for the guy that ripped me off, then we well leave them...............................................................naked.....................................................in Saskatchewan!!!


Didn't they make a movie like that with Danny Devito and Billy Crystal 'Throw Momma From The Train'. They 'traded' murders sothe cops couldn't trace it back to them. GOOD IDEA!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Lots of drizzle and temps hovering just above freezing. Surface temps are above freezing too. Nothing to do but wait for the next misfortune or weather event. The 09-10 season is off to a 0-3 start not even a salting in yet!!!


----------



## Freedom Dave

lucky you daff, should of been here on wed in toronto, what a way to start the season


----------



## poncho62

Light snow coming down here...you can keep that freezing rain down south, thanks.


----------



## Daner

Temps have gone up just a bit....Sitting at 0.6 cel right now
Dew Point-1.3
pressure Is dropping 1009.0 hpa


Side roads are bad here.....But I see the road crews out there salting


----------



## creativedesigns

Freezing Rain Warning for Caledon!

Looks like Dave will be out salting tonite :laughing:


----------



## Daner

There,s some skating rinks out there guys.......Lots of freezing rain warnings up 0.8 cel
with rain


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Snowing wet stuff here... just building up slush on the roads. Snow banks are shrinking, and anything that was really hard packed from before is loose now.


----------



## cet

Well we didn't get any rain. :crying: Looks like it is going to be a full salting.

Looks like it is over.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That sucks. 1cm or so?


----------



## cet

I don't have close to 1cm. Just afraid it is going to turn to ice. Might melt I will have to wait and see but I think I am going to Towers. If there is a bit more coming tomorrow then it might keep that out also.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We are going to do a full salting around dinner.


----------



## grandview

Just wanted to say thanks Canada for that cold air last week that came over the lake!


----------



## Daner

temps are steady here at +1.1 cel.


----------



## Daner

grandview;904117 said:


> Just wanted to say thanks Canada for that cold air last week that came over the lake!


Yaa like that ehhh?....Stay tuned we will have some more for yaa soonwesport


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;904101 said:


> We are going to do a full salting around dinner.


That will be a waste. Temp is not going to drop until after midnight. But if you can justify it ill go out too. payup

Time Temp. Conditions Helpful Links
12 am 0°C Cloudy periods Cloudy periods Sun, Moon and Seasons
1 am 0°C Cloudy periods Cloudy periods Weather and Your Home
2 am 0°C Variable cloudiness Variable cloudiness 
3 am -1°C Variable cloudiness Variable cloudiness 
4 am -1°C Cloudy with clear breaks Cloudy with clear breaks 
5 am -1°C Mainly cloudy Mainly cloudy


----------



## poncho62

Raining here now, pushed up from Guelph, no doubt.....thanks.....lol


----------



## augerandblade

tymusicHad 5 cms today, did a presalt before that, then tried out/road tested a old 1070 tractor with one dead cylinder (injected fuel is rerouted into fuel tank, so no I shoudnt be polluting ) runs on 5 of 6. Cleared all the lanes at the mall with it and Canadian Tire until the fan belt failed. Would of kept working with it but the cord was hitting the lines going to the power steering. Best time to fail on a snowfall like this.


----------



## buckwheat_la

grandview;904117 said:


> Just wanted to say thanks Canada for that cold air last week that came over the lake!


i have all sorts of cold air for you up here!


----------



## creativedesigns

buckwheat_la;904528 said:


> i have all sorts of cold air for you up here!


Better to give him Cold air.....wouldn't want to fill his head with Hot air, more than there already is! tymusic Eh GV!


----------



## ff1221

At a steady 2.5 degrees here with no precip at the present time, rained a bit this afternoon but never got up to the projected 5 deg they were calling for, kind of dissappointing as the driveways did not melt off as well as I expected.


----------



## musclecarboy

Rain with a bit of ice pellets in Richmond Hill. I'm going out at 10 to see the condition of the places. I went for a drive this morning and plowed back some banks around cars that are always parked and along curbs. Lots of snow I couldn't access that's around cars has melted. Looks like a light week ahead, love it!


----------



## cet

The salt trucks are rolling all ready. Good thing, apparently the skid steere blew a hydraulic line. Loading out of the Salt Depot. Most sites are going to be spot spreading only. The guy that I lost 10 of my schools too has a complete mess going on already. If I make mine look real purdy his will look even worse.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, don't you love that.

We started salting, roads were starting to ice a bit. You could see the glint in the road with your headlights. 

I am liking that friday is gone!


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;904954 said:


> haha, don't you love that.
> 
> We started salting, roads were starting to ice a bit. You could see the glint in the road with your headlights.
> 
> I am liking that friday is gone!


I am a math guy so my english isn't the best but what the heck is "glint".


----------



## DeVries

Glint is something you should see in your wifes eyes once in a while. LOL


----------



## cet

DeVries;904983 said:


> Glint is something you should see in your wifes eyes once in a while. LOL


When I see that I know it is going to cost me large. Nothing is free.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;904989 said:


> When I see that I know it is going to cost me large. Nothing is free.


Spence Diamonds did the trick for me LOL. I only spent a couple hundred but you could quickly spend an executive's annual salary there on 1 item!

Awesome people at the Woodbridge location btw


----------



## buckwheat_la

heard from a friend today, Edmonton, hit -54 to -56 last night with the wind chill, that is a whole new type of cold even for us up here. ( i am shivering just thinking of it, makes me want to walk around in a tee shirt and shorts at -25 celsius


----------



## rngr

dfsvdfvfsvsdvsfdv


----------



## STRONGARM

More rain on tap for today. Let's keep this up!!!! I might get my shop organized before spring at this rate.


----------



## Daner

Yes looks like a good day to get things done.....Looks like some more snow tomorrow:waving::bluebounc


----------



## ff1221

STRONGARM;905530 said:


> More rain on tap for today. Let's keep this up!!!! I might get my shop organized before spring at this rate.


No ****e, I might get the tractors serviced before the real snow arrives.


----------



## Daner

BuckWheat,,,,You can keep that cold weather out west.....sitting on 0 cel here
Good day to get the BBQ fired up on the deck


----------



## poncho62

Daner;905577 said:


> BuckWheat,,,,You can keep that cold weather out west.....sitting on 0 cel here
> Good day to get the BBQ fired up on the deck


For sure....and warm enough to bust up some ice.......


----------



## buckwheat_la

lethbridge has the worst weather changes ever!!!, we are going to be at 0celsius by tomorrow morning,
-29 right now,


----------



## ff1221

buckwheat_la;905603 said:


> lethbridge has the worst weather changes ever!!!, we are going to be at 0celsius by tomorrow morning,
> -29 right now,


If you are getting 0 by morning that means it should be 20 here by Christmas.:laughing:


----------



## McGaw

I want SNOW!!! Lots and lots of snow! Time to go back home to saskatoon.


----------



## poncho62

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Official Canadian Temperature Conversion Chart

50° Fahrenheit (10° C)
· Californians shiver uncontrollably.
· Canadians plant gardens.

35° Fahrenheit (1.6° C)
· Italian cars won't start
· Canadians drive with the windows down

32° Fahrenheit (0° C)
· American water freezes
· Canadian water gets thicker.

0° Fahrenheit (-17.9° C)
· New York City landlords finally turn on the heat.
· Canadians have the last cookout of the season.

-60° Fahrenheit (-51° C)
· Santa Claus abandons the North Pole.
· Canadian Girl Guides sell cookies door-to-door.

-109.9° Fahrenheit (-78.5° C)
· Carbon dioxide freezes makes dry ice.
· Canadians pull down their earflaps.

-173° Fahrenheit (-114° C)
· Ethyl alcohol freezes.
· Canadians get frustrated when they can't thaw the keg

-459.67° Fahrenheit (-273.15° C)
· Absolute zero; all atomic motion stops.
· Canadians start saying "cold, eh?"

-500° Fahrenheit (-295° C)
· Hell freezes over.
· The Toronto Maple Leafs win the Stanley Cup 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And a bit more fun for Canadians, You Americans can read it too, but you may not understand all of it......

TOP REASONS TO LIVE IN BRITISH COLUMBIA
1. Vancouver: 1.5 million people and two bridges. You do the math.
2. Your $400,000 Vancouver home is just 5 hours from downtown.
3. You can throw a rock and hit three Starbucks locations.
4. There's always some sort of deforestation protest going on.
5. Weed.

TOP REASONS TO LIVE IN ALBERTA
1. Big rock between you and B.C.
2. Ottawa who?
3. Tax is 5% instead ofthe approximately 200% it is for the rest of the country.
4. You can exploit almost any natural resource you can think of.
5. You live in the only province that could actually afford to be its own country.
6. The Americans below you are all in anti-government militia groups.

TOP REASONS TO LIVE IN SASKATCHEWAN
1. You never run out of wheat.
2. Your province is really easy to draw.
3. You can watch the dog run away from home for hours.
4. People will assume you live on a farm.
5. Daylight savings time? Who the hell needs that!

TOP REASONS TO LIVE IN MANITOBA
1. You wake up one morning to find that you suddenly have a beachfront property.
2. Hundreds of huge, horribly frigid lakes.
3. Nothing compares to a wicked Winnipeg winter.
4. You can be an Easterner or a Westerner depending on your mood.
5. You can pass the time watching trucks and barns float by.

TOP REASONS TO LIVE IN ONTARIO
1. You live in the centre of the universe.
2. Your $400,000 Toronto home is actually a dump.
3. You and you alone decide who will win the federal election.
4. The only province with hard-core American-style crime.

TOP REASONS TO LIVE IN QUEBEC
1. Racism is socially acceptable.
2. You can take bets with your friends on which English neighbour will move out next.
3. Other provinces basically br ibe you to stay in Canada .
4. You can blame all your problems on the "Anglo A*#!%!"

TOP REASONS TO LIVE IN NEW BRUNSWICK
1. One way or another, the government gets 98% of your income.
2. You're poor, but not as poor as the Newfies.
3. No one ever blames anything on New Brunswick .
4. Everybody has a grandfather who runs a lighthouse.

TOP REASONS TO LIVE IN NOVA SCOTIA
1. Everyone can play the fiddle. The ones who can't, think they can.
2. You can pretend to have Scottish heritage as an excuse to get drunk and wear a kilt.
3. You are the only reason Anne Murray makes money.

TOP REASONS TO LIVE IN PRINCE EDWARD ISLAND
1. Even though more people live on Vancouver Island , you still got the big, new

bridge.
2. You can walk across the province in half an hour.
3. You can drive across the province in two minutes.
4. Everyone has been an extra on "Road to Avonlea."
5. This is where all those tiny, red potatoes come from.
6. You can confuse ships by turning your porch lights on and off at night.

TOP REASONS TO LIVE IN NEWFOUNDLAND
1. If Quebec separates, you will float off to sea.
2. If you do something stupid, you have a built-in excuse.
3. The workday is about two hours long.
4. It is socially acceptable to wear your hip waders to your wedding.

Pass this along to Canadians who need a laugh and foreigners who can learn something about Canada and then enjoy a good chuckle.

Let's face it: Canadians are a rare breed.


----------



## augerandblade

McGaw;905618 said:


> I want SNOW!!! Lots and lots of snow! Time to go back home to saskatoon.


No Snow here please, I got a garage "job jar" and want my contract moneypayuppayup to pay for the time Im in coveralls. Crank up the stereo there , get that bass sound going so no one can hear the sound of the wrenches whipped against the walls when I get a "knuckle buster":realmad:


----------



## STRONGARM

McGaw;905618 said:


> I want SNOW!!! Lots and lots of snow! Time to go back home to saskatoon.


I'll order the moving truck.....


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

poncho62;905630 said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The Official Canadian Temperature Conversion Chart
> 
> .


That's Great, Thanks for the chuckle


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Wow this weather is no fun around here. With every shot of precip we get shoved into the warm slot and when the cold pours in, no more precip. Time to go on a trip for nothing is going on around here!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

so, almost broke my arm last night. Nice and swollen now. Jack fell as we were changing a tire and my arm was crushed between the spare and the metal of the wheel well. Emerg to 5am, they said it should be fine, just torn muscle. Learned my lesson and thank God it was me and not an employee. Good excuse not to do housework!


----------



## dellwas

Not quite as whacky here, but whacky nonetheless. Was -8 yesterday at lunchtime, by 8 PM it was +8 and raining....



buckwheat_la;905603 said:


> lethbridge has the worst weather changes ever!!!, we are going to be at 0celsius by tomorrow morning,
> -29 right now,


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;905923 said:


> so, almost broke my arm last night. Nice and swollen now. Jack fell as we were changing a tire and my arm was crushed between the spare and the metal of the wheel well. Emerg to 5am, they said it should be fine, just torn muscle. Learned my lesson and thank God it was me and not an employee. Good excuse not to do housework!


And that my friend is the reason why I got CAA for my trucks. What a fiasco that would have been if WSIB would have been involved.


----------



## Daner

Those accidents happen real fast...No time to react...As long as you can drive the truck and do this when you get home

Do we have snow coming guys?.....Its raining purty good here sitting at +2 cel

If the wind picks up with dropping temps we could end up with blizzard conditions:bluebounc


----------



## Daner

Oh look at this...Some are going to get hit hard with that wind and snow


----------



## augerandblade

Thats why I like it in the Ottawa Valley. We will get L ake Effect but not as intense as those areas


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;905923 said:


> so, almost broke my arm last night. Nice and swollen now. Jack fell as we were changing a tire and my arm was crushed between the spare and the metal of the wheel well. Emerg to 5am, they said it should be fine, just torn muscle. Learned my lesson and thank God it was me and not an employee. Good excuse not to do housework!


Sorry to hear about that but I'm actually shocked that you know how to change a tire, now just how to figure out where to place the jack.


----------



## poncho62

Hey...that top arrow is pointed right at me....lol


----------



## augerandblade

poncho62;906363 said:


> Hey...that top arrow is pointed right at me....lol


Looks like you will be glad to slam the door of the plow truck when your shift(s) are over.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;906360 said:


> Sorry to hear about that but I'm actually shocked that you know how to change a tire, now just how to figure out where to place the jack.


haha, I put the jack it the right place. I know I did. they really shouldn't have these little jacks for F-350's.

Changed quite a few tires in my short time, Ford gives you the cheapest, thinnest tires I swear. We go through alot of them.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

To make matters more fun, slip and fall today... between cars that have been parked for a week.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

That sucks Jon. Hope you get better soon. 

How do you plan on pleasing yourself now? JK.

That slip and fall sucks too. Winter hasnt even really begun yet.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Left hand, so I am all good!


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;906360 said:


> Sorry to hear about that but I'm actually shocked that you know how to change a tire, now just how to figure out where to place the jack.


LOL, you can change tires on trucks but not on lawnmowers??? :laughing:

Get well Jon, Hows that downeaster been treatin ya?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Not bad, we had a couple issues with it, but it is working out well.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;905923 said:


> so, almost broke my arm last night. Nice and swollen now. Jack fell as we were changing a tire and my arm was crushed between the spare and the metal of the wheel well. Emerg to 5am, they said it should be fine, just torn muscle. Learned my lesson and thank God it was me and not an employee. Good excuse not to do housework!


Good thing you're ok, truck jacks are horrible. The GM ones are pretty small too. All the tires ford gives you guys are horrible, Toyo open country a/t are the best IMO.


----------



## Triple L

and yet i've seen them burn up in 1 season on my buddies truck... IMO BFG all terrains are the best


----------



## DeVries

I don't think it's the tires. Sounds like its the drivers driving them up against the curbs. 

Maybe it's time to get out the curb feelers? LOL


----------



## heather lawn spray

Jon

I caught my breath and winced when I read your posting. Take care out there.

Looks like everyone is checking in today. Took on 24 tonne of salt this afternoon, just a short load.


----------



## Daner

From the looks of things out there, I wouldn't push that Iron too far back In the shed just yet.......We got some snow coming westport

I think the weather people are still at the restaurant


----------



## sonicblue2003

poncho62;906363 said:


> Hey...that top arrow is pointed right at me....lol


The bottom arrow is pointing near me...... but nothing in front of it!!!


----------



## cet

Jon I hope your are on the mend. Maybe you put that jack on the glint on the road.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;906710 said:


> Jon I hope your are on the mend. Maybe you put that jack on the glint on the road.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, yeah, just told Suzanne what happened because she had a meeting after school... man, telling someone that cares about you how stupid you are is always fun. She wanted to hit me, and cry.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;906751 said:


> haha, yeah, just told Suzanne what happened because she had a meeting after school... man, telling someone that cares about you how stupid you are is always fun. She wanted to hit me, and cry.


Ahhh that's sweet, enjoy it now because after your married they just hit you.  Did you get your new truck back yet?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Haha, after almost 2000km on the loaner. There is something still wrong with it. The exhaust cleaner goes off, but nothing shows up on the dash. It is hard to deal with Ford, they just tell you to come back next time exactly when it is happening.


----------



## ff1221

Hope your arm is feeling better soon John, us guys with no benefits and pensions, and long lines of credit have to look out for ourselves, one little oops can be pretty disastrous in a hurry. Glad to hear it wasn't anything Major.

Not sure how Poncho is making out, but the top arrow was fixin to hit me first, and so far it's a dud (knock on wood) 1.3 degrees out and holding, we'll see what today brings.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Ouch,,, Hope the arm is starting to feel better Jon. I did the same thing a couple of years ago, Hurt like hell and had all kinds of pretty shades of black, blue & purple for a couple of weeks.

Finding a good dealer is so important, I go out of my way to Hanna Ford in Collingwood because I've gotten excellent service from them so far.

They're calling for 10cm-15cm coming in here overnight. Just hope it's not more wet stuff.


----------



## McGaw

I think TWN is playing tricks with me! One day it will say no snow for the next week, and the next day it says 2-3cm for the afternoon?! They're all 's there. 

Pristine, I hope everything is alright. Always make sure that the jack is on level ground and won't move, and make sure you're positioning it underneath the vehicle properly. You're lucky a nut didn't roll under and you crawled under when the jack slipped. Hope you're able to get back out soonpayup


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;906794 said:


> Haha, after almost 2000km on the loaner. There is something still wrong with it. The exhaust cleaner goes off, but nothing shows up on the dash. It is hard to deal with Ford, they just tell you to come back next time exactly when it is happening.


What exactly is the problem with the truck?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

When the Exhaust cleaner goes off, it vibrates more then my other trucks do, and nothing shows on the dash like the other trucks do saying that it is in cleaning mode. They are just giving me the run around.


----------



## schrader

Have you had the latest flash done. Mine never use to say cleaning exhaust filter untill after I had the reflash done. Mine makes all kinds of wierd noises and smells when it regens.

Corey


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Personally those factory jacks are junk, they are designed to fail after so many uses. Nothing fun about changing a tire with inferior equipment. With that said hope you get better fast Jon and thanks for reminding all of us on how anything can happen out there in a storm.

Still quiet here in the tropics..... I did see a snowflake this afternoon. It melted when it hit the ground!!!! Looks like Daner hit the button again for the wind blown LES!! Good luck to all of you for our tropicial winter is no fun yet.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It is a 2 or so month old truck now, shouldn't it have come ready? It has not once said it was in cleaning mode, and I told the diesel guy all this and he just said to bring it back right after it happens next. They are useless. I don't like dealing with this dealer anymore, going to pickering now... they may not be better though.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

The best people to fix diesel trucks are the mechanics who actually own one!!! They typicially spend way too much time on the various diesel forums and learn about all the little tricks and can often fix the stumpers.... I look on the back lot and see if there are any diesel personal trucks out there. Or a few on the used side. If not keep on looking!!!


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Get well soon pristine...... i should take my own advice here but i use a proper jack under my truck but i never use jack stands......... one day something will happen*_


----------



## Daner

I just got back from the lake....I filled up the LES Blower.....Set the dial thingy on 8
And turned the switch onwesport


----------



## poncho62

ff1221;907250 said:


> Hope your arm is feeling better soon John, us guys with no benefits and pensions, and long lines of credit have to look out for ourselves, one little oops can be pretty disastrous in a hurry. Glad to hear it wasn't anything Major.
> 
> Not sure how Poncho is making out, but the top arrow was fixin to hit me first, and so far it's a dud (knock on wood) 1.3 degrees out and holding, we'll see what today brings.


Flurries off and on........Maybe 1/2 inch total so far...or is that 1 cm?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Which dealer is giving you a hard time Jon?


----------



## heather lawn spray

poncho62;907850 said:


> Flurries off and on........Maybe 1/2 inch total so far...or is that 1 cm?


Same here Kitchener


----------



## schrader

We are getting hamered here witj lake effect in Collingwood
Corey


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

East Court


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;907625 said:


> What exactly is the problem with the truck?


The short version and straight to the point It's a Ford.

Right now right along the same line as a JD skid steere. My last one for sure.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, thanks Chris... I do have 5 other trucks that are not vibrating oddly... but I guess that doesn't matter!


----------



## STRONGARM

Anyone have any active weather to report? We just had a few flurries but just a slight dusting on the ground. Might have to go salt later on.....


----------



## cet

Just got a call from Sutton, 3" and still snowing. My buddy in Barrie just emailed to say he was heading out for round 1.


----------



## grandview

cet;908145 said:



> Just got a call from Sutton, 3" and still snowing. My buddy in Barrie just emailed to say he was heading out for round 1.


Keep it!:waving:


----------



## cet

grandview;908150 said:


> Keep it!:waving:


I put the fans on trying to blow it north of me too. JD's old truck is plowing up there. The guy phoned to tell me the truck is broken. Every time he drives past a Tim's the truck pulls in.:laughing:


----------



## poncho62

In our area, the roads were all slick this afternoon.....Took me an hr to get 4 miles .....cars in ditch all over the place.....Seems the sanders didn't get out soon enough.


----------



## Belleaire Care

*Lake effect*

Big streamer from Georgian Bay hitting Barrie for past few hours. 3 "+ on ground, lots more to come ! At least it's not the heavy wet stuff !


----------



## rredd13

Anyone one see a White GMC truck located in Caledon area..there has been truck pulls..pulling for ownerships...it seems this truck always sneaks off before the Blue Dodge has can hook up to it too take it home to its new owner :laughing:


----------



## poncho62

rredd13;908309 said:


> Anyone one see a White GMC truck located in Caledon area..there has been truck pulls..pulling for ownerships...it seems this truck always sneaks off before the Blue Dodge has can hook up to it too take it home to its new owner :laughing:


I did see it.....He was pulling some Dodge out of the ditch......wesport


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Belleaire Care;908289 said:


> Big streamer from Georgian Bay hitting Barrie for past few hours. 3 "+ on ground, lots more to come ! At least it's not the heavy wet stuff !


I was over in Barrie when it started around 3pm,, Got back towards Angus and nothing. Looks like it's going from Collingwood through Barrie to Peterborough. I've got maybe 1cm here.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Apparantly its snowing good out there. 
Fireplace is on-nice and toasty in here.
Its kinda surreal.

Hey Ray-give me a call if you need a hand.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;908163 said:


> I put the fans on trying to blow it north of me too. JD's old truck is plowing up there. The guy phoned to tell me the truck is broken. Every time he drives past a Tim's the truck pulls in.:laughing:


Your better off just to give in, that truck has a mind of it's own. I can't belive that old girl is still running. 


rredd13;908309 said:


> Anyone one see a White GMC truck located in Caledon area..there has been truck pulls..pulling for ownerships...it seems this truck always sneaks off before the Blue Dodge has can hook up to it too take it home to its new owner :laughing:


It's fun pulling Dodges, Dodge owners are a different bread.:waving:


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*We got about a inch or so of snow.... still snowing as well, even the city streets have snow and ice coverage right now.*


----------



## McGaw

First time london trucks have been out salting. Looks like they're using all liquid this year


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Very light dusting here in Stoney Creek, their was some heavier fluries late this afternoon around Burlington, Oakville,


----------



## Grassman09

Traveling to buffalo.

Will I have to pay both Taxes if I go throe the non commercial customs or will I just have to pay GST as the item is used? I don't feel like waiting 2 hours to clear customs. Also I'm going to take the rainbow bridge not Lewiston.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;908082 said:


> The short version and straight to the point It's a Ford.


Thats funny-I own 5 Fords and have never had or heard of Jon's problem.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Belleaire Care;908289 said:


> Big streamer from Georgian Bay hitting Barrie for past few hours. 3 "+ on ground, lots more to come ! At least it's not the heavy wet stuff !


Mike, Check your PMs
Just had a call from a customer in Barrie with a 4 Plex needing done who contacted me through my website.

PM'd you the info.

If anyone has contact info for Mike, Let me know by PM

Anyone else on here from Barrie ?

John


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I'm up here, but dont do any snow up here. You could try Ray aka RAZOR.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

JohnnyRoyale;909042 said:


> I'm up here, but dont do any snow up here. You could try Ray aka RAZOR.


I have Ray's phone number so I just left him a voice mail with the info..

Websites are great things, just wish I would get calls from people I could actually service.

Had a call from a guy in Gravenhurst last week


----------



## cet

Grassman09;908850 said:


> Traveling to buffalo.
> 
> Will I have to pay both Taxes if I go throe the non commercial customs or will I just have to pay GST as the item is used? I don't feel like waiting 2 hours to clear customs. Also I'm going to take the rainbow bridge not Lewiston.


Both taxes


----------



## ff1221

poncho62;908173 said:


> In our area, the roads were all slick this afternoon.....Took me an hr to get 4 miles .....cars in ditch all over the place.....Seems the sanders didn't get out soon enough.


Holy crap, when did all that start, I left Hanover about 1:30, it was snowing heavy but not really piling up. Good news is the further west you drive the less snow there is, nothing here at the lake.


----------



## Belleaire Care

*re: 4 plex*

Hey John,

Thanks for the PM. Was plowing since midnight and just got back in. We got about 10 - 15 cms (light snow) here.

Will e-mail Richard right now. Thanks again.

Mike


----------



## B&E snowplowing

EcoGreen Serv;909048 said:


> I have Ray's phone number so I just left him a voice mail with the info..
> 
> Websites are great things, just wish I would get calls from people I could actually service.
> 
> Had a call from a guy in Gravenhurst last week


Hey there Eco,

I am in Barrie, actually less then 5 minutes away from Ray, If Ray isn't intrested in that contact you have I would be intrested. PM me with your number and we can talk.

Just finnished my routes, now it's time to rest before we get back at it tonight I guess. That was the kind of snow I like to push. Light and Fluffy. I guess when all was said and done I guess we got about 6-7 inches.

Have a great day, talk to you soon.
Brian


----------



## STRONGARM

Mr Bigblock;908765 said:


> Very light dusting here in Stoney Creek, their was some heavier fluries late this afternoon around Burlington, Oakville,


We had to spot salt some of our sites but nothing major. Looks like 2cm or so this afternoon and into this evening. And now there saying snow for Friday again on env can.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

B&E snowplowing;909161 said:


> Hey there Eco,
> 
> I am in Barrie, actually less then 5 minutes away from Ray, If Ray isn't intrested in that contact you have I would be intrested. PM me with your number and we can talk.
> 
> Just finnished my routes, now it's time to rest before we get back at it tonight I guess. That was the kind of snow I like to push. Light and Fluffy. I guess when all was said and done I guess we got about 6-7 inches.
> 
> Have a great day, talk to you soon.
> Brian


Brian , Check your PM's

Just had another call for Barrie, sent you the name & number. 
Also gave the customer Mike and Ray's numbers.

Maybe I should become a Plow Broker,, LOL

Something we should consider is some kinds of networking system for when we get calls out of our own areas.


----------



## B&E snowplowing

John,

Thanks for the contact, I'm going to give him a call now.

I'm all for helping out and sending customers to the right people.

A couple years ago I was going to sign a large contract with a company here in Barrie, but decided that I was over extending myself, so decided not to take the contract, and gave it to a friend that also plows here in Barrie. He signed the contract, and two years later he is still doing the site.

So again, I'm all for helping out and sending potential customers to the right people.

Thanks again
Brian


----------



## Grassman09

cet;909062 said:


> Both taxes


Thxs. I'll go commercial but take the short cut.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;908850 said:


> Traveling to buffalo.
> 
> Will I have to pay both Taxes if I go throe the non commercial customs or will I just have to pay GST as the item is used? I don't feel like waiting 2 hours to clear customs. Also I'm going to take the rainbow bridge not Lewiston.


What is it and when are you going?


----------



## augerandblade

B&E snowplowing;909252 said:


> John,
> 
> Thanks for the contact, I'm going to give him a call now.
> 
> I'm all for helping out and sending customers to the right people.
> 
> A couple years ago I was going to sign a large contract with a company here in Barrie, but decided that I was over extending myself, so decided not to take the contract, and gave it to a friend that also plows here in Barrie. He signed the contract, and two years later he is still doing the site.
> 
> So again, I'm all for helping out and sending potential customers to the right people.
> 
> Thanks agBrian


Hello Brian, does your company do residentials in Barrie/ My inlaws live there. Theyre doing the drive themselves cuz they are still healthy enuf to be stubborn. But there may come a time when theyll havta get someone to service the drive.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

If entering through commercial, make sure you have US dollars to enter. They don't accept cdn $, visa or even amex. I learned the hard way once.


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;909286 said:


> If entering through commercial, make sure you have US dollars to enter. They don't accept cdn $, visa or even amex. I learned the hard way once.


I'm not importing I'm exporting out of the USA and Impotring into Canda. It is easy but once you get to customs and even so there are 12 of them and they are usually all standing around just talking you still have to wait. I guess that's the price you pay to save some money and they know that and want us to shop in Canada.

I'm not going to line up with the trucks, they just tell you to pull over to the commercial building.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;909281 said:


> What is it and when are you going?


The snowblower its a low flow. Prob tomorrow if its still around. Wish it was a back blade.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

They're a bunch of dicks at the border. We once tried to enter the US through the commercial line to avoid the lineup and didn't have US $. We got directed to 2 different bldgs and waited 3 hours, paid the entry fee with visa and went in. If they weren't wearing uniforms I wouldn't have hesitated to punch one of them out.


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;909308 said:


> They're a bunch of dicks at the border. We once tried to enter the US through the commercial line to avoid the lineup and didn't have US $. We got directed to 2 different bldgs and waited 3 hours, paid the entry fee with visa and went in. If they weren't wearing uniforms I wouldn't have hesitated to punch one of them out.


Its the Guns they carry that stop me. Dont see why they care that we are shopping in there country. Everyone loves Canadians..


----------



## augerandblade

JohnnyRoyale;909308 said:


> They're a bunch of dicks at the border. We once tried to enter the US through the commercial line to avoid the lineup and didn't have US $. We got directed to 2 different bldgs and waited 3 hours, paid the entry fee with visa and went in. If they weren't wearing uniforms I wouldn't have hesitated to punch one of them out.


they can be just as bad on the canuck side. Once coming back from the States at 2a m after a long haul, a female customs officer ripped my truck apart looking for contraband. Nothing worse than that happening when I knew for sure theyre was no booze drugs or unreported goods in there. I just stood outside the truck and listened to all the rumbling going on. Guess they had to do it just incase I had a Osama suit hiding there somewhere. My long hair and beard didnt help my cause.


----------



## Belleaire Care

Hey John,
The man from the tri plex called me. The property is located close to one of my in town lots so I managed to spin by and plow it. ( He said he got my number from you but he didn't know a 'Richard Brezzi')

Thanks again and I hope I can return business your way !
Mike


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

The funny thing is EC has been getting the forcast right down her for the entire month. While the others seem to be out to lunch, today while looking at the 5 day forcast EC has snow under all 5 days. Sure some are just fluries but at least some potential plowable events.

For anyone who is confused here in the tropics we still haven't had any measurable snow or even a salting event. With the blocking high over the east perhaps the general weather pattern and storm track is about to change. Still dreaming of a white christmas..... will travel if necessary!!! Stay safe out there and enjoy!!!


----------



## poncho62

ff1221;909068 said:


> Holy crap, when did all that start, I left Hanover about 1:30, it was snowing heavy but not really piling up. Good news is the further west you drive the less snow there is, nothing here at the lake.


I left here to get the wife from work at 4.....was a skating rink, hadn't been sanded. I live 1/2 way between Hanover and Durham. Couple of cars in ditch on way in.....On way back there was a bad one, 2 ambulances, fire truck.......waited 1/2 hr there.....car in ditch wasn't too bad looking, don't know why the injuries....While we were waiting, the sanders finally came by......

Flurries today......roads look OK, so far


----------



## Bajak

I had the Port Elgin properties sanded at 4pm yesterday. The side walks were a [email protected]&! Good 1/8" to 1/4" of ice over night. I'm glad that's extra. I really hope that we don't get the foot of snow they're threatening us with though. Right now it seems calm.

I basically had to do a re-do at 6am this morning. I prefer dealing with accumulations over that mix of rain/snow. At least you can see you did something. My lots are better than the roads anyway so I guess that's the main thing. It was a bit of a scramble for everyone last night.

Poncho, I might stop by and visit tomorrow, I've got to see the book keeper this week in Hanover.


----------



## Grassman09

Anyone know of a shop in the GTA that does Hydraulic pump service. I'm not sure if my backplow pump can be rebuilt or if I need to replace it. The pump is an old Monarch from a Daniels pull plow.


----------



## poncho62

Bajak;909499 said:


> Poncho, I might stop by and visit tomorrow, I've got to see the book keeper this week in Hanover.


Thats cool.......I should be here....just have to drive the wife to work....She gets too nervous in this weather....lol


----------



## musclecarboy

I did a full salt this morn, a bit of a waste but it's better than a call. I have a meeting tomorrow about cars in visitor parking overnight and dumpster bins in my way. I have to make sure the properties are looking perfect


----------



## poncho62

Grassman09;909507 said:


> Anyone know of a shop in the GTA that does Hydraulic pump service. I'm not sure if my backplow pump can be rebuilt or if I need to replace it. The pump is an old Monarch from a Daniels pull plow.


http://www.driveproducts.com/profile.html

On Shawson, just off Dixie, north of 401


----------



## Grassman09

poncho62;909593 said:


> http://www.driveproducts.com/profile.html
> 
> On Shawson, just off Dixie, north of 401


Yup I know of them. I'm looking for more of a mom and pop shop. Drive is $$$ and there attitude isn't any better. Thx thou.


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;909570 said:


> . I have a meeting tomorrow about cars in visitor parking overnight and dumpster bins in my way.


Ha good luck. Forget overnight even day time middle of the day is an issue.


----------



## poncho62

Grassman09;909600 said:


> Yup I know of them. I'm looking for more of a mom and pop shop. Drive is $$$ and there attitude isn't any better. Thx thou.


Yeah...been there.......


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Grassman09;909507 said:


> Anyone know of a shop in the GTA that does Hydraulic pump service. I'm not sure if my backplow pump can be rebuilt or if I need to replace it. The pump is an old Monarch from a Daniels pull plow.


Princess Auto might have something on the shelf which you can retrofit. NTM while there you can pick up a new cylindar or two. Prices are good and they have a lifetime return policy on stuff!!!


----------



## Grassman09

DAFFMOBILEWASH;909681 said:


> Princess Auto might have something on the shelf which you can retrofit. NTM while there you can pick up a new cylindar or two. Prices are good and they have a lifetime return policy on stuff!!!


Yeah $500 and its not bolt on might need a new cylinder and hoses then I need to get a new mount fabed...


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;909708 said:


> Yeah $500 and its not bolt on might need a new cylinder and hoses then I need to get a new mount fabed...


I can get a Monarch pump from Ebling with just one solenoid for $460 US, not sure what the shipping will be.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;909746 said:


> I can get a Monarch pump from Ebling with just one solenoid for $460 US, not sure what the shipping will be.


Thx Dave I'll keep that in mind. Someone from Brampton was to come look at it today. No show yet.

Shipping and customs will be the killer.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

well this is annoying. We are out doing a salting run... almost an inch of fluffy snow in a stream from Markham through most of our sites in Scarborough and Pickering... Nothing is in Oshawa at least.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Grassman09;909507 said:


> Anyone know of a shop in the GTA that does Hydraulic pump service. I'm not sure if my backplow pump can be rebuilt or if I need to replace it. The pump is an old Monarch from a Daniels pull plow.


Theres a shop on Dixie, just north of the 401 on east side (Cisco I believe), another on Kipling north of Queensway-cant think of the name right now.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Wow never thought they would be that much. Whats wrong with the old one???


----------



## cet

Grassman09;909790 said:


> Thx Dave I'll keep that in mind. Someone from Brampton was to come look at it today. No show yet.
> 
> Shipping and customs will be the killer.


I just had a Western pump and motor shipped USPS. Shipping was $52.50, it came right to my door, no duty or broker fee. Just don't send it UPS or like.


----------



## Grassman09

DAFFMOBILEWASH;909824 said:


> Wow never thought they would be that much. Whats wrong with the old one???


The pump works but wont build pressure to push the blade down or lift it up. You can hear it try to work.

I've heard of Cisco.. UPS will ding me $50 just to say hello.


----------



## sven_502

Grassman09;910120 said:


> The pump works but wont build pressure to push the blade down or lift it up. You can hear it try to work.
> 
> I've heard of Cisco.. UPS will ding me $50 just to say hello.


Don't know how far you're willing to drive, but I live in bowmanville and just around the corner from me is D and H hydraulics, supposed to be one of the better hydraulic shops in ontario I've been told, I brought my unimount there and they helped me out. Very nice guys and they sure know what they're talking about, but they dont talk much lol.


----------



## B&E snowplowing

augerandblade;909283 said:


> Hello Brian, does your company do residentials in Barrie/ My inlaws live there. Theyre doing the drive themselves cuz they are still healthy enuf to be stubborn. But there may come a time when theyll havta get someone to service the drive.


Auger,

I sent you a PM take a look at it.

Brian


----------



## B&E snowplowing

Is there anyone in the Barrie area taking on new contracts. I just had a call from a lady looking to get her 200 foot driveway cleared. She want a seasonal contract. She is located in the south end of Barrie on County Rd. 27 just south of Mapleview Dr.

If anyone is intrested drop me a line.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;909790 said:


> Thx Dave I'll keep that in mind. Someone from Brampton was to come look at it today. No show yet.
> 
> Shipping and customs will be the killer.


No it won't, I will ship it to Buffalo and pick it up at my friends house. I already have a set of rims and a dual fueler there waiting to be picked up. Shipping will be $40 at most.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;910120 said:


> The pump works but wont build pressure to push the blade down or lift it up. You can hear it try to work.
> 
> I've heard of Cisco.. UPS will ding me $50 just to say hello.


Cisco isn't the same anymore since the original owners left about 8 years ago but they will rebuild it not sure I would reccomend them though. You can buy a rebuild kit for them and it's really not very complicated to take one apart. I would say I would do it but not sure I really want to.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;910114 said:


> I just had a Western pump and motor shipped USPS. Shipping was $52.50, it came right to my door, no duty or broker fee. Just don't send it UPS or like.


USPS is the best. UPS is great unless you ship it to Canada. LOL


----------



## bowtie_guy

JD Dave;910415 said:


> USPS is the best. UPS is great unless you ship it to Canada. LOL


I specifically ask now to ship USPS, if no then i think about an alternate place to buy. Nothing worse than getting a part with a brokerage fee equal to the purchase price.


----------



## JD Dave

bowtie_guy;910422 said:


> I specifically ask now to ship USPS, if no then i think about an alternate place to buy. Nothing worse than getting a part with a brokerage fee equal to the purchase price.


I bought a down pipe and UPS dinged me over $100 on a $200 part.:realmad:


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;910408 said:


> Cisco isn't the same anymore since the original owners left about 8 years ago but they will rebuild it not sure I would reccomend them though. You can buy a rebuild kit for them and it's really not very complicated to take one apart. I would say I would do it but not sure I really want to.


Cisco sells the kit or should I go to Drive? I'll try to re built it myself if not I can get Chris in Brampton to do it.

When shipping UPS/FedEx get the commercial invoice to read 0.01 cents warranty replacement and the dealer invoice to state the same value. Do not put a regular invoice in or on the box.

BowtieGuy

You know big Jim in Nobleton eh? Black 02 2500HD Gas does car detailing.


----------



## McGaw

Snow non-stop since yesterday morning. Not realling sticking though


----------



## grandview

your snow is coming down here,right of lake Huron ,thanks again Canada.


----------



## poncho62

Got about 4"overnight...........


----------



## heather lawn spray

grandview;910894 said:


> your snow is coming down here,right of lake Huron ,thanks again Canada.


Look on the bright side. . .

you don't have to pay duty on it!!:laughing:


----------



## ff1221

I'm confused, there is a large glowing ball in the sky this morning, not sure what it is, although I do remember a saying "Red sky in the morning, sailor take warning." Now I'm no sailor, but I'm close enough to the lake to tell you it's generally bad news.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;910684 said:


> Cisco sells the kit or should I go to Drive? I'll try to re built it myself if not I can get Chris in Brampton to do it.
> 
> When shipping UPS/FedEx get the commercial invoice to read 0.01 cents warranty replacement and the dealer invoice to state the same value. Do not put a regular invoice in or on the box.
> 
> BowtieGuy
> 
> You know big Jim in Nobleton eh? Black 02 2500HD Gas does car detailing.


No I don't know him and most places won't lie on shipping documents, as I wouldn't. USPS is just as fast also.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Almost forgot-if you're willing to come up to Barrie, Simcoe Hose and Hydraulics has done some work for me in the last couple of years and have been more than fair. Might be the ma and pa shop your looking for. Google for their number if interested.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;910684 said:


> Cisco sells the kit or should I go to Drive? I'll try to re built it myself if not I can get Chris in Brampton to do it.
> 
> When shipping UPS/FedEx get the commercial invoice to read 0.01 cents warranty replacement and the dealer invoice to state the same value. Do not put a regular invoice in or on the box.
> 
> BowtieGuy
> 
> You know big Jim in Nobleton eh? Black 02 2500HD Gas does car detailing.


Take the pump to John Doane Supply on Wanless just west of Mississauga Rd, I talked to him this morning and he said it will most likely just be an O ring and it will be less then $200 to fix and he's done a few of them.


----------



## JD Dave

I was in at Tim Horton at Mayfield and Hwy 10 this morning ar 4 am and a Kubota RTV came in with a v plow and an aftermarket dump bed with a drop saltr on it. I asked the guy where hes from and he said he drove it from Jane and Steeles and that he does the sidewalks at 10 schools with it. He had a GPS unit in it  That's a long haul in a RTV. Not sure what company it was I forgot to ask.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Typically the pumps are much the same, with some experience and schematics almost anyone can rebuild them. If you are able to rebuild a carb then a pump will be EZ. Look for broken or worn O ring seals or screens plugged with debris. But with the inclimate weather on tap it might be a good idea to get a professional to have a peek at it. 

Looks like the weather might be taking a turn for the better here in the tropics. Forecast of C-1 snows for the next few days followed by some interesting developments on the GFS. For anyone with Christmas plans you better keep an eye in the sky for santa might be bringing us a whole pile of green!!!! As of now the system has a few scenarios but they all look like accumulating snow for all of us. The question will be how much.wesport


----------



## cet

JD Dave;911014 said:


> I was in at Tim Horton at Mayfield and Hwy 10 this morning ar 4 am and a Kubota RTV came in with a v plow and an aftermarket dump bed with a drop saltr on it. I asked the guy where hes from and he said he drove it from Jane and Steeles and that he does the sidewalks at 10 schools with it. He had a GPS unit in it  That's a long haul in a RTV. Not sure what company it was I forgot to ask.


You at Tim's, I find that hard to believe.:laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

cet;911232 said:


> You at Tim's, I find that hard to believe.:laughing:


Ha Ha, it's hard to go past it first thing in the morning.


----------



## grandview

What are going to do if it snows on Christmas Eve or day with no Tim's open?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;911014 said:


> I was in at Tim Horton at Mayfield and Hwy 10 this morning ar 4 am and a Kubota RTV came in with a v plow and an aftermarket dump bed with a drop saltr on it. I asked the guy where hes from and he said he drove it from Jane and Steeles and that he does the sidewalks at 10 schools with it. He had a GPS unit in it  That's a long haul in a RTV. Not sure what company it was I forgot to ask.


I know who that was. Thats funny. :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;911336 said:


> I know who that was. Thats funny. :laughing:


I fugured you would.


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;911320 said:


> What are going to do if it snows on Christmas Eve or day with no Tim's open?


I have my own Tim's coffee maker.


----------



## poncho62

grandview;911320 said:


> What are going to do if it snows on Christmas Eve or day with no Tim's open?


We will just have to pretend we are Americans...............:crying::laughing:


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;910996 said:


> Almost forgot-if you're willing to come up to Barrie, Simcoe Hose and Hydraulics has done some work for me in the last couple of years and have been more than fair. Might be the ma and pa shop your looking for. Google for their number if interested.


Thanks. If I come up to see Ray I'll do that.



JD Dave;911012 said:


> Take the pump to John Doane Supply on Wanless just west of Mississauga Rd, I talked to him this morning and he said it will most likely just be an O ring and it will be less then $200 to fix and he's done a few of them.


Okay great I'll bring it by.


----------



## McGaw

I'm going to start looking out for you guys in London. I got a call from the London Police, and I've got an interview with them at the end of January as a co-op student. Wish me luckb last year didn't go so hot haha


----------



## JD Dave

McGaw;911861 said:


> I'm going to start looking out for you guys in London. I got a call from the London Police, and I've got an interview with them at the end of January as a co-op student. Wish me luckb last year didn't go so hot haha


Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Good luck on your co-op , i personally know a few of them including major crime officer doug brown, hes a hell of a guy and i know him as a personal friend, hes not your typical cop but he's cool sh1t for sure, Just dont piss him off,,,, he's the guy tasked with taking down the worst of the worst in london when it comes to bad guys,,, seen it 1st hand,,, they wont chase you on foot if you run they will use a car to take out your knee caps so you cant run...... doug constantly took down idiots on 1 of our propertys in london that we ran that had 1 apartment that sold drugs of every kind to kids of all ages then turned them into thugs robbing everyone and anyone. *_


----------



## Triple L

McGaw;911861 said:


> I'm going to start looking out for you guys in London. I got a call from the London Police, and I've got an interview with them at the end of January as a co-op student. Wish me luckb last year didn't go so hot haha


Good luck! I know my uncles been fighting to get in for the past 4 or 5 years... I guess its tuff to get a break and get your foot in the door.. Looks like your 1 step up!


----------



## McGaw

Thanks guys! I'm pretty good friends with one of the detectives in the Forensic unit, so that's where I hope to get in. As this will be my last year of highschool, if I were to be offered a job, I would take it in a heartbeat. It's been my dream since I was younger. If I don't, then I'll be going through as a mechanic, and as an electrician. Whatever happens, I'll never stop snow removal! Even if it's my own drivewayxysport


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Big storm on tap for Christmas eve. Any thoughts?


----------



## creativedesigns

Lynden-Jeff;912387 said:


> Big storm on tap for Christmas eve. Any thoughts?


It calls for 5-10cm for Ottawa. Not much, but I hope it gets pushed back or gets called off!


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Really? Havent heard about it yet......is it suppossed to be a big 1? im leaving for toronto sometime xmas day so if its real bad i guess i'll be plowing before i leave:angry: what are they saying we will get in accumilation?*_


----------



## cet

Lynden-Jeff;912387 said:


> Big storm on tap for Christmas eve. Any thoughts?


To far away, they don't have a clue.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Ya its going to change another 10 times, but if the model runs from today came through, it mean 25-40 cm for all of southern ontario.


----------



## creativedesigns

Lynden-Jeff;912426 said:


> Ya its going to change another 10 times, but if the model runs from today came through, it mean 25-40 cm for all of southern ontario.


 I bet'ya that'd make ur day, Eh! lol :waving:


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Lynden-Jeff;912387 said:


> Big storm on tap for Christmas eve. Any thoughts?


Santa must of got my letter..... I'm on the nice list this year!!!!!wesport


----------



## heather lawn spray

DAFFMOBILEWASH;912709 said:


> Santa must of got my letter..... I'm on the nice list this year!!!!!wesport


Why am I getting the idea Windsor will have a rain event (again)?


----------



## ff1221

Calling for 2-4cm here for X-mas eve, if we get more than that folks will be shoveling, the plow equipment stays parked on Christmas day. My kids only grow up once and most my customers understand.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

heather lawn spray;912816 said:


> Why am I getting the idea Windsor will have a rain event (again)?


Lots more cold air in this time but it all depends on when and where the energy fazes. Forcasts wont have a good idea on this storm until atleast Tuesday, but its definatly lining up to be something.



ff1221;912857 said:


> Calling for 2-4cm here for X-mas eve, if we get more than that folks will be shoveling, the plow equipment stays parked on Christmas day. My kids only grow up once and most my customers understand.


While I totally understand that I think if I said that to my customers id be shot lol. I just hope to get everything done over night if there is snow.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*enviorment canada is saying snow is now gonna be on the 24th,25th,26th???*


----------



## JD Dave

It can snow any day but Christmas. We have one mall and the 25th is there busiest day of the year.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

JD Dave;912932 said:


> It can snow any day but Christmas. We have one mall and the 25th is there busiest day of the year.


It can start about 4pm on the 25th, I could use a excuse to get away from the house full of irritating relatives that will be here.

Nice big Sig, You're a Jacket pusher now huh,,,, Still waiting for mine 

Seriously, I've learned a lot from the SIMA site. I used a lot of the ideas in my contract and it's saved a lot of misunderstandings. I use the detailed service report everyday. It's nice they're in DOC form so you can modify them as required.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

JD Dave;912932 said:


> It can snow any day but Christmas. We have one mall and the 25th is there busiest day of the year.


*theres actually a mall open on christmas?*


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

xll_VIPER_llx;912953 said:


> *theres actually a mall open on christmas?*


Ya thats what I was thinking, maybe boxing day?


----------



## Freedom Dave

Lynden-Jeff;912967 said:


> Ya thats what I was thinking, maybe boxing day?


There are actually alot of chinese malls open on christmas so because they are the only thing open they are busy. Jd is from caladen so not sure whats up there but in markham its crazy in those malls on christmas day. - Let me know if I'm wrong JD

I get lucky because I do 4 tim Hortons which all the same owner and he closes for Christmas and 7 of my buildings are closed aswell most for the weekend so I can concentrate on my other 5 buildings and the residentials and let my guys have some christmas

Still a week away so hopefully it wont be as bad and not get worse


----------



## musclecarboy

Lynden-Jeff;912967 said:


> Ya thats what I was thinking, maybe boxing day?


Haha yeah, an chinese mall. I remember him posting about it last year, all the asian people waving at him and giving the thumbs up while he drives by LOL


----------



## Grassman09

Freedom Dave;913032 said:


> Still a week away so hopefully it wont be as bad and not get worse


Looks like a big rain and wet snow event similar to last week.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

I hope we get the storm of the century.


----------



## McGaw

Wish I lived in chatham right now


----------



## Freedom Dave

Mr Bigblock;913066 said:


> I hope we get the storm of the century.


Thats nice - may I ask why would you wish that?


----------



## Freedom Dave

Grassman09;913051 said:


> Looks like a big rain and wet snow event similar to last week.


Geez those are my favorite storms --- NOT


----------



## McGaw

Loookss like rain on christmas


----------



## Bajak

I'm happy to see the winds are going to be out of the East for the next few days. That ought to keep the Huron Lake effect machine switched off.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Freedom Dave;913080 said:


> Thats nice - may I ask why would you wish that?


payuppayuppayup thats why


----------



## JD Dave

xll_VIPER_llx;912953 said:


> *theres actually a mall open on christmas?*


Yes there actually open 365 day a year,


Lynden-Jeff;912967 said:


> Ya thats what I was thinking, maybe boxing day?


Nope there open,


Freedom Dave;913032 said:


> There are actually alot of chinese malls open on christmas so because they are the only thing open they are busy. Jd is from caladen so not sure whats up there but in markham its crazy in those malls on christmas day. - Let me know if I'm wrong JD
> 
> I get lucky because I do 4 tim Hortons which all the same owner and he closes for Christmas and 7 of my buildings are closed aswell most for the weekend so I can concentrate on my other 5 buildings and the residentials and let my guys have some christmas
> 
> Still a week away so hopefully it wont be as bad and not get worse


I live in Caledon I don't plow snow there.


----------



## JD Dave

EcoGreen Serv;912952 said:


> It can start about 4pm on the 25th, I could use a excuse to get away from the house full of irritating relatives that will be here.
> 
> Nice big Sig, You're a Jacket pusher now huh,,,, Still waiting for mine
> 
> Seriously, I've learned a lot from the SIMA site. I used a lot of the ideas in my contract and it's saved a lot of misunderstandings. I use the detailed service report everyday. It's nice they're in DOC form so you can modify them as required.


I'm glad you got something out of Sima, I knew you would.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

The dark blue overhead on radar is producing nothing!!! The lower atmosphere is only at 75% humidity and is slowly increasing. Small amounts of snow in the forcast through Sunday morning with a total accumulation of 2". Should be good for a little salt and cleanup. 

As for the 24th storm depending on the modeling solution an run time the are all over the place with respect to tracking. Perhaps a all rain event or snow event, no matter what someone is going to get a dumping!!  

After all these years of hearing of the epic storms it would be nice to be part of one. The last one I can remember here in the tropics I was only 5 or so. I too am on the Christmas plowing schedule!!! I don't mind for it lets me get away with my plowing buddy Nolan!! He is going to be 8 this summer and it would be nice for him to have an epic snow event burned into his memory.


----------



## creativedesigns

musclecarboy;913045 said:


> Haha yeah, an chinese mall. I remember him posting about it last year, all the asian people waving at him and giving the thumbs up while he drives by LOL


Thats because he was squinting at them too! :laughing:


----------



## Daner

Looks like some activity down your way Daff

I think the real plowable snow will be around On Wed.,And for a good stretch after thatwesport


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Humidity levels are slow to climb. Sitting at almost 80% now, only time will tell how long until the heavens open up. Looks impressive on radar but not a flake yet from the sky!!!!


----------



## poncho62

DAFFMOBILEWASH;913909 said:


> Humidity levels are slow to climb. Sitting at almost 80% now, only time will tell how long until the heavens open up. Looks impressive on radar but not a flake yet from the sky!!!!


Shhhhhhhhh...I have to drive to Barrie in the morning.......


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

It's snowing in the tropics!!!! Looks like a good little run of snow comming on radar too!!!


----------



## Grassman09

DAFFMOBILEWASH;914428 said:


> It's snowing in the tropics!!!! Looks like a good little run of snow comming on radar too!!!


Finally eh? Test out the new snowEx? Ya wont get much 2cm at most looks like only 0.01cm hr..

Looks like a strong band up north towards huntsville. Big snow. I just got in from collingwood and its nice and cold up there.


----------



## Bajak

DAFFMOBILEWASH;914428 said:


> It's snowing in the tropics!!!! Looks like a good little run of snow comming on radar too!!!


The radar imagery has to have of changed. It has done nothing but lie too me so far this year. When you see dark blue(or yellow depending on which image your looking at) then I will know it is snowing in the tropics. I hope you get enough snow DAFF. If that isn't enough, I'll wish you all of ours.

A 15 minute drive is like night and day over here as far as how much snow is actually on the ground. Last couple years pretty much every one wanted or needed to haul snow off site to accomodate the last minute Christmas rush. Not so this year.

The lake Huron temps. are still a fraction of a degree above normal and with the relatively calm winds(out of the East) and seasonal temperatures I'm guessing below or near average snowfall here until around the late second or third week of the new year. I do think that the Lake Ontario /Erie shores can get some extra snow events because of the easterly winds causing unusual lake effect precipitation in those regions. Not necessarily large accumulations but perhaps more frequent.

So far the weather has been somewhat agreeable for me and it isn't snowing. Only 7 plow events so far.

I just thought it was a good time to answer the OPs questions.:laughing:

Thanks Daner! You started a great thread here that is historical and sometimes hysterical.tymusic


----------



## Daner

Snow In The Tropics:waving:

We are do for a storm soonwesport


----------



## sonicblue2003

I salted at least ... we got a whopping 1 "!!!!! whoo hooo!


----------



## Bajak

sonicblue2003;914695 said:


> I salted at least ... we got a whopping 1 "!!!!! whoo hooo!


A couple more events like that and you guys will have your seasonal average for December. I believe it is 1.9days of above 5cm snowfall for December.
http://www.climate.weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/climate_normals/results_e.html?Province=ALL&StationName=Windsor&SearchType=BeginsWith&LocateBy=Province&Proximity=25&ProximityFrom=City&StationNumber=&IDType=MSC&CityName=&ParkName=&LatitudeDegrees=&LatitudeMinutes=&LongitudeDegrees=&LongitudeMinutes=&NormalsClass=A&SelNormals=&StnId=4716& 


Daner;914692 said:


> Snow In The Tropics:waving:
> Anything on the ground there yet Daner?
> We are do for a storm soonwesport


Sun is shining here.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Nothing in Toronto... which worked out perfect for me.. i had to re-build the gearbox on my Down Easter salter for the silverado.. $150 replaced all the bearings and caked it with grease!..


----------



## cet

I hope we don't pay for all this time off with a Christmas day plowing. I only have 2 places that need to be done but I hate to call the guys so that is my job. At least this year I have a truck with a tailgate salter so I can do it all at the same time.


----------



## grandview

cet;915278 said:


> I hope we don't pay for all this time off with a Christmas day plowing. I only have 2 places that need to be done but I hate to call the guys so that is my job. At least this year I have a truck with a tailgate salter so I can do it all at the same time.


I would think you wouldn't want to plow on Boxing Day.tymusic


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;915282 said:


> I would think you wouldn't want to plow on Boxing Day.tymusic


Trust me he doesn't. Chris and I hit the malls for a good 8 hours of power shopping every Boxing Day.


----------



## cet

Plowed 3 times already. 5" total but I managed to get through it. Not too bad for a GMC.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;915297 said:


> Trust me he doesn't. Chris and I hit the malls for a good 8 hours of power shopping every Boxing Day.


Is that code for power drinking?


----------



## doh

Dec 19th and only 1 plowable event here, N.W. Ontario. But 15" of ice on the lakes already.


----------



## ff1221

doh;915339 said:


> Dec 19th and only 1 plowable event here, N.W. Ontario. But 15" of ice on the lakes already.


Lake is still pretty warm here, was down today and got some pictures with the family.


----------



## Grassman09

Easy on the eyes forecast

What?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Quiet and beautifull outside!!! Had a little of the white stuff and tried out the new salter and the SW plow. Everything worked flawless and better than expected WRT the new salter. Only had an inch of accumulation but something is better than nothing. 

The next couple snows are small C-1 followed by the Christmas mess !! This one is going to be a tough one for the guessers. For the storm over the east coast exploaded more than the models and took a different track too. So grab your coin and flip it!! Heads is snow and Tails rain!!! 

Drum roll for Nolan with the flip.....HEADS!!!!!! Best 2 out of three HEADS again!!:laughing:

Took the kids skating on the pond yesterday as for me I went for a swim... Ice is still a little thin out there yet boys here in the tropics and the water is super cold too!!!:realmad:

Snaped a few photos of Nolan helping wash the Dodge and a finished photo for the truck. Get out and enjoy the sun and have a good Sunday!!


----------



## Bajak

HEADS!......TAILS!.......TAILS!.......
I'll take it. That forecast has to be as accurate as my weather wheel.


----------



## Grassman09

Bajak;916376 said:


> That forecast has to be as accurate as my weather wheel.


Where did you get yours at? Can you return it for a more accurate one? :laughing:

Time to go build a shade tree salt bunker.


----------



## Daner

Daff I'm In for Snow....And lots of Itwesport....Nice truck by the way....Is the V working ok for you?

Good shots of the lake too ....All we need Is some good cold artic air whip across those lakes and Yeeeee haaaaaaaah......And Its slow Here,Thats why I say we are do for a storm....We have all been good:laughing:...But we want some good snow
1' - 2' would get things going again....But all I see Is flurries...But the way the Bp has been going up and down,The weather could change real fast

Merry Christmas


----------



## ff1221

DAFFMOBILEWASH;916362 said:


> Quiet and beautifull outside!!! Had a little of the white stuff and tried out the new salter and the SW plow. Everything worked flawless and better than expected WRT the new salter. Only had an inch of accumulation but something is better than nothing.
> 
> The next couple snows are small C-1 followed by the Christmas mess !! This one is going to be a tough one for the guessers. For the storm over the east coast exploaded more than the models and took a different track too. So grab your coin and flip it!! Heads is snow and Tails rain!!!
> 
> Drum roll for Nolan with the flip.....HEADS!!!!!! Best 2 out of three HEADS again!!:laughing:
> 
> Took the kids skating on the pond yesterday as for me I went for a swim... Ice is still a little thin out there yet boys here in the tropics and the water is super cold too!!!:realmad:
> 
> Snaped a few photos of Nolan helping wash the Dodge and a finished photo for the truck. Get out and enjoy the sun and have a good Sunday!!


I think you have more snow than Kincardine Daff, got nearly an inch this morning btu the suns been out a few times and pretty well melted it all away.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

So far so good with the Mega V. Have had a few small issues fixed at the dealer and all in all it has been a good unit. Time will tell, love the performace and how it moves the snow. I am a little concerned on its long term performance. Considering all the drama SW has created and all the horror stories of other owners of the Mega series. Perhaps I am just a lucky one, much like a ford owner with a 6.0L diesel. Some are $$$ pits and other will run forever!!


----------



## augerandblade

Looks like snow for Christmas/Boxing Day. Im getting stocked up on shear pins for my snowblower cuz of all the reindeer pooh that should be left behind after Santa make his run.:laughing:


----------



## heather lawn spray

augerandblade;916964 said:


> Looks like snow for Christmas/Boxing Day. Im getting stocked up on shear pins for my snowblower cuz of all the reindeer pooh that should be left behind after Santa make his run.:laughing:


How do you know Santa will have made the run _already_ unless you are Santa disguised as a snow plow operator??


----------



## Triple L

Its official, im now a plowsite addict


----------



## Daner

augerandblade;916964 said:


> Looks like snow for Christmas/Boxing Day. Im getting stocked up on shear pins for my snowblower cuz of all the reindeer pooh that should be left behind after Santa make his run.


LOL The craziest thing I ever put through a 8' Blower was a Log splitterpayup
And the rubber feed pails



Triple L;917093 said:


> Its official, im now a plowsite addict


Congrats there Chad....This meens:wesport you buy the beer


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;917124 said:


> LOL The craziest thing I ever put through a 8' Blower was a Log splitterpayup
> And the rubber feed pails
> 
> Congrats there Chad....This meens:wesport you buy the beer


Wouldn't it have been easier to put the blower through the log splitter


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;917093 said:


> Its official, im now a plowsite addict


88 posts ago when I became a PlowSite addict they sent me an official PS hat & T-shirt! You'll get yours too by mail.


----------



## Triple L

Daner;917124 said:


> LOL The craziest thing I ever put through a 8' Blower was a Log splitterpayup
> And the rubber feed pails
> 
> Congrats there Chad....This meens:wesport you buy the beer


LOL, I think it means I waste to much time on here when I should be making money so that I could buy the beer 

I think a plowsite get together is due sometime in the near future, Maby at the L.O. show???


----------



## augerandblade

heather lawn spray;917089 said:



> How do you know Santa will have made the run _already_ unless you are Santa disguised as a snow plow operator??


Plowing snow gets me into all kinds of "pooh". Some poor suckers on a snowy day kinda look at me when Im driving by with their "sad expression" on their faces when they are shovelling out their snow bank at the ends of their drive. Please sir be a good Santa and plow out my driveway for nothing. NOPE but I will wave at ya.


----------



## sonicblue2003

They say that we might get another inch of snow by morning.... Better wind up the spring for the salter!!
Last year by this time,we had already done more than half of all our snow removal for the season...... WHAAAA HAPPEN????


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;917093 said:


> Its official, im now a plowsite addict


Congrats!!!!


----------



## higgs2ca

sonicblue2003;917180 said:


> They say that we might get another inch of snow by morning.... Better wind up the spring for the salter!!
> Last year by this time,we had already done more than half of all our snow removal for the season...... WHAAAA HAPPEN????


Hey Sonic, where are you getting that info from? Everything i am reading say little to no acc.


----------



## heather lawn spray

sonicblue2003;917180 said:


> They say that we might get another inch of snow by morning.... Better wind up the spring for the salter!!
> Last year by this time,we had already done more than half of all our snow removal for the season...... WHAAAA HAPPEN????


Yeah

I just looked up ours:

Last year 90 cm's of an average 151 cm's by Dec 20 '08 total 08-09 230 cm

This year 14 cm's so far

little easier on the diesel bills


----------



## heather lawn spray

augerandblade;917161 said:


> Plowing snow gets me into all kinds of "pooh". Some poor suckers on a snowy day kinda look at me when Im driving by with their "sad expression" on their faces when they are shovelling out their snow bank at the ends of their drive. Please sir be a good Santa and plow out my driveway for nothing. NOPE but I will wave at ya.


stop only if they're waving 20's or Timmy's cards!!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Radar looks good for c-1 salting event for morning rush. By the looks of the GFS runs Santa might need a rain coat. Low might be on the west side of Chicago. Going to get a few ZZZZzzzz's in before the next salting.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

YEAH~!!!~ 

Just looked and smiled. I was not looking forward to a Christmas run. All of the illegal parking in the condo's, all the guest spaces full, all the new people to slip!


----------



## grandview

Pristine PM ltd;917786 said:


> YEAH~!!!~
> 
> Just looked and smiled. I was not looking forward to a Christmas run. All of the illegal parking in the condo's, all the guest spaces full, all the new people to slip!


Since they are all stuck on the East coast and can't fly in you should be ok!


----------



## Triple L

Looks like the forcast just changed to mostly rain for this christmas storm...


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Looking at the GFS the storm looks like we will be in the warmer slot. This storm will be colder than the last one plus the ground is much colder too. Even if we get some rain it might be worse than snow due to the cold surface temps. The forcasters and models are still fine tuning the event. I don't think this one will be that EZ to call, look at the east coast for example: some places got over a foot when rain was forcasted. Time will tell, Stay tuned!!!

Had another C-1 salting this AM. Nice and fluffy snow making the total of 3 salts in the tropics!!!!


----------



## ff1221

Calling for a 2-4cm hit here for X-mas, not really a lot to worry about, which is OK by me. I'm sure January and February will make up for December, and I don't mind having the holidays off.

Looks like I'm a far cry from becoming an addict, Congrats Triple!


----------



## Neige

Well we finally finished this past Friday. Calling for 5 cm Tuesday, and a real mixed bag at Christmas. Could do without the Christmas one, oh well.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

DAFFMOBILEWASH;917868 said:


> Looking at the GFS the storm looks like we will be in the warmer slot. This storm will be colder than the last one plus the ground is much colder too. Even if we get some rain it might be worse than snow due to the cold surface temps. The forcasters and models are still fine tuning the event. I don't think this one will be that EZ to call, look at the east coast for example: some places got over a foot when rain was forcasted. Time will tell, Stay tuned!!!
> 
> Had another C-1 salting this AM. Nice and fluffy snow making the total of 3 salts in the tropics!!!!


Yep, you hit the nail on the head. I really don't think this will be a rain storm, however we might see a bit. There is a lot more cold air in this storm then the last, and a major high pressure over northern ontario which the models don't seem to be handling well. At first they showed the low plowing right in to the high which wont happen. The next couple of days should be interesting.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

The other interesting factor is the lack of possible snow tracks or specific detail. Even TWN is calling for a inch/0.1 precip for the time period. On a bright side Nolan is an expert coin tosser now, after teaching him yesterday he is always practicing ..... perhaps he is studying to be an meteorologist!!!!


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Take A look at this Setup Iwould like to Drive by the MTO with this Their is no way they are going to pass ya.


----------



## duramax-king

anyone know if we are gonna get any snow in the GTA this WINTER?


----------



## heather lawn spray

Mr Bigblock;918182 said:


> Take A look at this Setup Iwould like to Drive by the MTO with this Their is no way they are going to pass ya.


Whose system is this? The rear looks like its got independent steering to track it into the next lane


----------



## GMC Driver

ff1221;917924 said:


> I'm sure January and February will make up for December, and I don't mind having the holidays off.


Got to agree with you!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

duramax-king;918214 said:


> anyone know if we are gonna get any snow in the GTA this WINTER?


I bet we will.


----------



## Bajak

heather lawn spray;918251 said:


> Whose system is this? The rear looks like its got independent steering to track it into the next lane





Mr Bigblock;918182 said:


> Take A look at this Setup Iwould like to Drive by the MTO with this Their is no way they are going to pass ya.


It's a Tow Plow from Viking Cives. Here's a link to who's using them http://towplow.com/5.html
They are made in Mount Forest, ON.


----------



## DeVries

duramax-king;918214 said:


> anyone know if we are gonna get any snow in the GTA this WINTER?


We already have, and ya, count on snow this is just a nice break before the storms start in January.


----------



## musclecarboy

heather lawn spray;918251 said:


> Whose system is this? The rear looks like its got independent steering to track it into the next lane


Miller has a yard right near me, they have a few of those. Drives like a trailer when you want, drives like a plow when needed.


----------



## DeVries

E.C radar shows a heavy but narrow band of precip right above me, I've driven around to all my sites to spot salt but can't find and precipitation coming down. 

Is it possible that the radar is picking up something else or is there actually precip but it's not reaching the ground?

Any of you weather guru's got an answer for me?


----------



## Mr Bigblock

we have a very light dusting here in upper Stoney Creek, nothing to wory about well i guess im driving the triaxle tomorrow another day no snow.


----------



## grandview

DeVries;919266 said:


> E.C radar shows a heavy but narrow band of precip right above me, I've driven around to all my sites to spot salt but can't find and precipitation coming down.
> 
> Is it possible that the radar is picking up something else or is there actually precip but it's not reaching the ground?
> 
> Any of you weather guru's got an answer for me?


The air is to dry for it to hit the ground.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Mr Bigblock;918182 said:


> Take A look at this Setup Iwould like to Drive by the MTO with this Their is no way they are going to pass ya.


_*
now that has to be some serious skill right there to drive those while plowing around corners! Question is? Who's gonna be the 1st person to build it for a pick up truckpayuppayup*_


----------



## creativedesigns

Mr Bigblock;918182 said:


> Take A look at this Setup Iwould like to Drive by the MTO with this Their is no way they are going to pass ya.


Thats an interesting system! Im sure MTO won't bother him at all, since they are the ones that decide who recieves the highway plow contracts!


----------



## grandview

All they need is a guy sitting on the back driving it,just like the old hook and ladder fire trucks.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Just a dusting of flurries here.


----------



## Bajak

xll_VIPER_llx;919384 said:


> _*
> now that has to be some serious skill right there to drive those while plowing around corners! *_


I was wondering why Kansas City was the first to try one. It was a guy that worked for the MoDOT that invented it. Bob Lannert should get some kind of industry award for that.

Here's some operators getting the feel of them.http://videos.kansascity.com/vmix_hosted_apps/p/media?id=2414615&item_index=5&genre_id=4698&sort=NULL


----------



## cet

Anyone notice they changed the music on the weather channel. About time.


----------



## Bajak

cet;919529 said:


> Anyone notice they changed the music on the weather channel. About time.


:laughing: It's about time. What's it been like 20 years! 
It must have been from the comments from their online survey.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Rain and slop fest her in the tropics for the Christmas holiday.... perhaps some ice too!!!!


----------



## augerandblade

Bajak;919549 said:


> :laughing: It's about time. What's it been like 20 years!
> It must have been from the comments from their online survey.


Oh yes, isnt it great (Im being sarcastic) NICE SOOTHING MUSIC TO LISTEN TO while 1/2 the crew takes a turn for the worse being Sick Lame or Lazy: a machine just calved just out of warranty,:realmad: a facility manager called from Mars requesting/demanding a service to be included in the contract which screws up your plan as to which machine goes where............. But at least we got TWN to play nice soothing music, with those newly introduced sound effects that I dont need and Kevin Yard explaining to the city folks "Dont forget your toque and mittens.


----------



## heather lawn spray

augerandblade;919915 said:


> Oh yes, isnt it great (Im being sarcastic) NICE SOOTHING MUSIC TO LISTEN TO while 1/2 the crew takes a turn for the worse being Sick Lame or Lazy: a machine just calved just out of warranty,:realmad: a facility manager called from Mars requesting/demanding a service to be included in the contract which screws up your plan as to which machine goes where............. But at least we got TWN to play nice soothing music, with those newly introduced sound effects that I dont need and Kevin Yard explaining to the city folks "Dont forget your toque and mittens.


You been reading my daily reports again??


----------



## cet

When ever I put the channel on I hit the mute first. Last night my Son changed the channel and didn't hit the mute and I realized they finally had different music. Wonder when they changed the music.

Not liking the forecast for the 25th. Would rather have all snow then this freezing crap. 80 tonnes of salt on hand, just wondering if I should order another truck.


----------



## creativedesigns

YES! order another truck CET, ya gotta keep up with JD Dave! tymusic


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;920058 said:


> YES! order another truck CET, ya gotta keep up with JD Dave! tymusic


This is true, we just got 5 in.


----------



## cet

I'm not that big. 5-600 would be a lot for me in a year. One contracts went to sand/salt mix last year.


----------



## snowplowchick

Christmas is looking like a real mess. The forecast has gotten worse for most areas since this morning. Heavy snow with all that rain. 

At this rate, turkey dinner is going to have to be really early, or really late! 

Hopefully the forecast changes again and shows less snow and more rain.


----------



## musclecarboy

Looks ugly for the end of the week. Hopefully we get more rain so nothing sticks, or all snow so its a straight push and salt. Slushy crap that freezes over is horrible.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*BRING ON TONS OF SNOW!!!!! IM SICK OF RAIN!!!! I WANT IT 4 FEET DEEP.... then i dont have to sit with family members all night lol:laughing:*


----------



## JD Dave

cet;920358 said:


> I'm not that big. 5-600 would be a lot for me in a year. One contracts went to sand/salt mix last year.


5 loads not 500. Your at least using your prepaid salt from last year aren't you?


----------



## grandview

Temp is going up to almost 40 (C ?) so the rain shouldn't be to bad for Christmas.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;920707 said:


> 5 loads not 500. Your at least using your prepaid salt from last year aren't you?


The first $33k is paid for


----------



## Triple L

xll_VIPER_llx;920599 said:


> *BRING ON TONS OF SNOW!!!!! IM SICK OF RAIN!!!! I WANT IT 4 FEET DEEP.... then i dont have to sit with family members all night lol:laughing:*


LOL, That last thing you want is 4' of snow... You'll learn real fast how stuff breaks... and i got my doubts on that 300 lbs plow that can keep up with a 800 lbs blade... you should post up a review of it...


----------



## JD Dave

cet;920756 said:


> The first $33k is paid for


That might last the rest of winter at the rate were going.


----------



## Bajak

grandview;920718 said:


> Temp is going up to almost 40 (4.4C ?) so the rain shouldn't be to bad for Christmas.


It's the ground temps that bother me. Rain is gonna stick to everything. 
We will just have to wait and see.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Triple L;920791 said:


> LOL, That last thing you want is 4' of snow... You'll learn real fast how stuff breaks... and i got my doubts on that 300 lbs plow that can keep up with a 800 lbs blade... you should post up a review of it...


ya so its not a 800 pound blade..... it was made to be lighter and still do all the things a 700 pound plus would do.... i dont wait till the storm is over either to plow i go at it at intervals. Dont get me wrong im trying to start a pissin match but just cause it dont weigh 800 pounds it can still do the same job..... alot of the big plow companys even offer now a lighter half ton series of plows that weigh less and still do the same job. I'm loving the plow i got and does everything i need it too and the dealer has given me 100% support which is always important. P.S. i still want 4 feet of snow


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;920862 said:


> That might last the rest of winter at the rate were going.


Sounds AMAZING!


----------



## Grassman09

xll_VIPER_llx;920995 said:


> ya so its not a 800 pound blade..... it was made to be lighter and still do all the things a 700 pound plus would do.... i dont wait till the storm is over either to plow i go at it at intervals. Dont get me wrong im trying to start a pissin match but just cause it dont weigh 800 pounds it can still do the same job..... alot of the big plow companys even offer now a lighter half ton series of plows that weigh less and still do the same job. I'm loving the plow i got and does everything i need it too and the dealer has given me 100% support which is always important. P.S. i still want 4 feet of snow


How well does that backdrag? You want a heavy plow for that. In heavy snow my blizzard will ramp up over the snow.

The angle rams look a little small on that blade. I wouldn't plow with it like it was a 800lb blade or it will be destroyed like a 300lb blade.

Careful what you wish for you might get it.


----------



## creativedesigns

Grassman09;921081 said:


> Careful what you wish for you might get it.


Does that apply to what Im thinkin' of right now? LOL :laughing:


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Grassman09;921081 said:


> How well does that backdrag? You want a heavy plow for that. In heavy snow my blizzard will ramp up over the snow.
> 
> The angle rams look a little small on that blade. I wouldn't plow with it like it was a 800lb blade or it will be destroyed like a 300lb blade.
> 
> Careful what you wish for you might get it.


_*
it dont back drag too badly...... when i plow i dont go like a mad man... i know its only a 380 pound plow..... yes the hydralics are a little slower then the westerns , fishers etc but im not complaining.... the hydraulic motors on my plow are built by the military and used by the military on they're tanks and heavy machinery.... after christmas its being up graded to a stone motor which is what all the fishers and westerns etc use... do i wish it was a western, fisher, blizzard etc? Yes sometimes i do...... but i cant complain about this plow at all.... it has done everything for my 72 town home complex 3 parking lots and church that i have ever needed it to do.... it if comes down heavy and hard i just plow at certain intervals so im not stressing anything. Maybe 1 day i'll be a big boy like the rest of you*_


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;921186 said:


> Does that apply to what Im thinkin' of right now? LOL :laughing:


I hope it doesn't involve that Taco Bell Dog.


----------



## Triple L

Viper - Im glad your happy with it, sounds like a great starter plow...


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;921206 said:


> I hope it doesn't involve that Taco Bell Dog.


Uh oh.... what makes it even worse is you know that dog is dead right


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Should we Mother Tucker it up at the Landscape Show? What day works best for people?


----------



## Bajak

Triple L;921214 said:


> Uh oh.... what makes it even worse is you know that dog is dead right


I think they're thinkin' of a much larger Taco Bell dog.


----------



## Grassman09

xll_VIPER_llx;921190 said:


> _*
> it dont back drag too badly...... when i plow i dont go like a mad man... i know its only a 380 pound plow..... yes the hydralics are a little slower then the westerns , fishers etc but im not complaining.... the hydraulic motors on my plow are built by the military and used by the military on they're tanks and heavy machinery.... after christmas its being up graded to a stone motor which is what all the fishers and westerns etc use... do i wish it was a western, fisher, blizzard etc? Yes sometimes i do...... but i cant complain about this plow at all.... it has done everything for my 72 town home complex 3 parking lots and church that i have ever needed it to do.... it if comes down heavy and hard i just plow at certain intervals so im not stressing anything. Maybe 1 day i'll be a big boy like the rest of you*_


If winter keeps up they way its going you wont have to worry about it not working to its full capacity.

Was there a huge difference in price between a brand name plow and that snowbear one? I hear Artics are pretty cheap and Triple L would have given you a good deal on his new old nowway blade.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;921406 said:


> Should we Mother Tucker it up at the Landscape Show? What day works best for people?


I just got an email from Dynascape about their booth so that got me thinking about the show. I wouldn't mind a lunch again


----------



## snowman4

creativedesigns;919391 said:


> Thats an interesting system! Im sure MTO won't bother him at all, since they are the ones that decide who recieves the highway plow contracts!


They just won't pay him anymore than what he would get for a truck w wing.


----------



## augerandblade

Very light snow falling with the system, the Nor 'easter that blanketed the eastern U S with snow , hanging back. Were actually getting the snow from the North East also. I checked the radar after sticking my nose out the back door. You can allways tell a Nor Easter went through the States and up the East Coast cuz the air got a faint smell of steel smelting exhaust, a little stronger whiff of take out pizza cuz everybody down there is staying home and ordering in and yeah I can even smell lobster.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Grassman09;921458 said:


> If winter keeps up they way its going you wont have to worry about it not working to its full capacity.
> 
> Was there a huge difference in price between a brand name plow and that snowbear one? I hear Artics are pretty cheap and Triple L would have given you a good deal on his new old nowway blade.


*
Its not a snowbear plow..... i wouldnt waste my money on a snowbear.... my plow is a frontline plow made by wellington manufacturing...... the dealer i got the plow from sells snow bear but snow bears arent hydraulic.... they are electric with manual hand angles .... this plow is full hydrualic up down and side to side.. the plow cost me 3.558.37 installed. They designed this plow to be lighter and do the same job as a 700+ pound plow in a lighter 380 pound plow..... im not a plow designer so i dont really under stand the difference...... its still a 7.2 foot plow. It was designed by wellington manufacturing for home owners and bussiness owners alike. If i had of know tripple l had a complete set up i would of tryed to work out a deal but i didnt know..... i heard to many horror storys on used plows so i decided to go brand new... and no im not saying that anyone here sells junk but im sure theres enough used plow storys floating around that you guys know about.*


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*i gots a question?? Are snow plow controls universal? i hate the box i got with mine... was wondering if theres more comfortable options out there? i kinda like the joystick i have seen some guys with...... i'd love to swap mine out.*


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

This little streamer of LES has dumped 8cm on me since midnight, very light though. Anyone else getting any ?


----------



## grandview

Just a dusting over the border.

It's 5am and JD is just getting up to look now if it snow?


----------



## augerandblade

Just a dusting here, more problems with the wind blowing the powdery snow off the roofs.  Had to do a salting on lanes and walks. Its minus 19.6 celcius and with the winds feels more like minus 30. Whew that bites. Going back to bed but first gotta thaw out my ears, fraid there gonna snap when I hit the pillow.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

grandview;921620 said:


> Just a dusting over the border.
> 
> It's 5am and JD is just getting up to look now if it snow?


From the looks of it, It's not extending as far down as JD or the other City Boys 
Pretty much been been parked on me all night.. I hate losing any business but having my first commercial not open until 9am is kinda nice this year.










Does anyone else see the weather patterns for between Christmas and New Years setting up like Jan 1998 ?


----------



## augerandblade

I agree with you Eco Green, they tore down the mall I had since 1997, Lost 5 acres of pavement and work for 3 machines, however when a big dump of snow comes, theres no more worry about pushing it back or whether its wet etc etc. Sure hate to lose all that dough though.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;921458 said:


> If winter keeps up they way its going you wont have to worry about it not working to its full capacity.
> 
> Was there a huge difference in price between a brand name plow and that snowbear one? I hear Artics are pretty cheap and Triple L would have given you a good deal on his new old nowway blade.


Dave are you on crack? Viper bought a 380 lbs blade for his half ton... Do you really think he could put a 1100 lbs blade on there when it was too heavy for my 1 ton... Plus i sold it for wayy too much money to begin with


----------



## DeVries

The differance is that he would mount it on a Ford. LOL


----------



## GMC Driver

EcoGreen Serv;921629 said:


> From the looks of it, It's not extending as far down as JD or the other City Boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else see the weather patterns for between Christmas and New Years setting up like Jan 1998 ?


That radar shot is strange - the narrow band showing up over us looks like a radar anomoly. But it has been enough to be a pest here. A little more salting last couple of mornings. Really like how the pre-treat liquid is working this year.

Jan '98 - that was a good year. Was subbing that year - paid for my new plow in a week!


----------



## schrader

That streamer has been hanging over me in Collingwood since Monday night. I am getting tired of it, wish the sun would come out like everybody else. The guys could use a little rest before this storm on Christmas day.

Corey


----------



## augerandblade

schrader;921781 said:


> That streamer has been hanging over me in Collingwood since Monday night. I am getting tired of it, wish the sun would come out like everybody else. The guys could use a little rest before this storm on Christmas day.
> 
> Corey


tymusicYaah thats why I agree with the guys who say be careful for what you wish for. Forget about the big dumps of snows or the long lasting events. 10 to 15 of powdery snow is great. Get in with the crew, everybody knows their tasks, get er dun, pay em and I"ll see ya in a week.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Well the next event will be mostly rain for us here in the tropics. The storm looks to be ignorant to all of Nolans new coin flipping ability. I guess a trip to Vagas is out of the question. This one will be colder than the last but the wedge of warmth looks quite impressive, although highs of 38-40 are forcasted. Time will tell I am sure there might be a few tricks up old man winters sleave ......

With the temps taking a nose dive near the next full moon I hope Jan isn't very cold and dry!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah rain!


----------



## augerandblade

Its going to be a freezing rain event here I think. Dont need that. And on boxing day, when the mall and stores are busy.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, not looking great! 

Anyone going to Ohio anytime soon? Or want to go.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;923354 said:


> Yeah, not looking great!
> 
> Anyone going to Ohio anytime soon? Or want to go.


What are you looking to pick up?


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

musclecarboy;923448 said:


> What are you looking to pick up?


I think Pristines referring to this http://www.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&article=0 Not going to be pretty there.


----------



## musclecarboy

EcoGreen Serv;923498 said:


> I think Pristines referring to this http://www.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&article=0 Not going to be pretty there.


Thats not even close to ohio on that map....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, 

I think I am going to get a lightbar and controller.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

musclecarboy;923521 said:


> Thats not even close to ohio on that map....


I'm geographically challenged.


----------



## augerandblade

With their speed limits in Ohio, when I was trucking we called it Slowhio.


----------



## schrader

I am starting to wonder if you city guys are ever going to get snow. Just lloked at the forecat for Torfonto and there is no real snow in sight.Seems like all the snow is coming from lake effect this year. Cold weather before New Years is going to bring more LE snow. Hope Christmas is not too messy for eveyone. Merry Christmas.

Corey


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Corey,
We ended up with 18cm here yesterday, How'd you make out ?

I'm heading up to Collingwood soon, I guess I better start my Christmas shopping LOL


----------



## augerandblade

Heres a weird weather story. Th is morning in Renfrew we had a snow squall come from the Belleville/Cornwall direction, I guess off the St Lawrence River. Headed up to Renfrew dumped 1 cm of snow in a half hour, the winds shifted and it moved easterly as is the normal pattern. Still had to go on a salt run. People were in a hurry and I was watching out for fender benders.I guess I can add this one to the freezing rain we got one time when it was minus 20 celcius out. You just never know.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;921716 said:


> Dave are you on crack? Viper bought a 380 lbs blade for his half ton... Do you really think he could put a 1100 lbs blade on there when it was too heavy for my 1 ton... Plus i sold it for wayy too much money to begin with


Come on hes got a ford with a solid front axle. Well all know you can up size blades on fords only.



Pristine PM ltd;923612 said:


> haha,
> 
> I think I am going to get a lightbar and controller.


I got a light bar if you want one. 2 actually.

When you going to Ohio? I need a 12vllt pump for my liquid set up.


----------



## schrader

EcoGreen Serv;923792 said:


> Corey,
> We ended up with 18cm here yesterday, How'd you make out ?
> 
> I'm heading up to Collingwood soon, I guess I better start my Christmas shopping LOL


We had about five cm here, windy and drifting made it seem like more. 
corey


----------



## Daner

To me It looks like It will be colder than what there predicting
So this Freezing rain /snow line could just get closer to homepayup

Anyway Have a good one guys ,and Merry Christmas to yaa all
Stay safe....And don't get stuck In the snow or anything like thatwesport

Cheers


----------



## martyman

Why does the Weather network say 2-4 cm of snow and on the t.v. it says rain and also rain predicted by environment canada...I guess they don't update the internet often.


----------



## DeVries

Its all a guessing game. Talk to the snow plowers and others who reley on the weather for income, they usually are able to tell you what will happen.
In my limited (15yrs) in this business my guess is like Daner, it's going to be more snow than rain, and it may last long as well, if you look at the bottom edge of that storm it seems to be kicking around easterly somewhat.
We're ready for whatever we get, best thing about this storm is no rush to get anything other than condo's done.
All the best everyone.


----------



## B&E snowplowing

Best wishes. and Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*I would like to wish everyone and they're familys a safe and happy holidays. Merry christmas and happy new year everyone*_


----------



## McGaw

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! 
I got an early and unexpected present today, my tax money! $1307! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Triple L

LOL, Im still bitter from my quite large instalments i had to make on my income tax just a few days ago.... :angry:

But merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;921406 said:


> Should we Mother Tucker it up at the Landscape Show? What day works best for people?


U betcha buddy, I usually like to go on the second day... I think we'll wait to see what the forcast is saying before we arrange anything...


----------



## cet

Merry Christmas to all. Have a safe and happy holiday.


----------



## willyswagon

To the first Green Christmas in recent memory for PEI I say










Travel safely Guys

And remember if you Drink... Don't Drive!!

www.straitshine.com


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;924359 said:


> LOL, Im still bitter from my quite large instalments i had to make on my income tax just a few days ago.... :angry:
> I feel really sorry for you.
> But merry Christmas everyone!





cet;924415 said:


> Merry Christmas to all. Have a safe and happy holiday.


x2 I wish everyone a healthy and prosperous New Year.


----------



## cet

TWN just changed our forecast to rain. That would be nice. We have sidewalks presalted but left the parking lots until tomorrow. Looks like a good call.


----------



## creativedesigns

Yaaa, Merry X-mas to all....hope the GTA guys are prepared for the salt runs tomorow! Ottawa will be gettin hit boxing day with snow mix. Ended up being dragged for some last minute shopping with the wifey everywhere today...who'd a thought choosing blue towels & pillows could be so fun at Bed Bath & Beyond  :laughing:

Best wishes to you & your Families! :waving:


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;924600 said:


> Yaaa, Merry X-mas to all....hope the GTA guys are prepared for the salt runs tomorow! Ottawa will be gettin hit boxing day with snow mix. Ended up being dragged for some last minute shopping with the wifey everywhere today...who'd a thought choosing blue towels & pillows could be so fun at Bed Bath & Beyond  :laughing:
> 
> Best wishes to you & your Families! :waving:


I hope it's all rain tomorrow. That pic makes me want to motor boat her breasts.


----------



## cet

If it's rain for me I'm sure you should see all rain.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;924680 said:


> If it's rain for me I'm sure you should see all rain.


I kind of want snow, just not tomorrow or Boxing day. We had Christmas lunch today, dinner tomorrow and then another dinner on Boxing day. All at our house.


----------



## dellwas

Yo, Ken...

Same here in NS, at least on the South Shore. How's that Willys holding up? Best wishes over the holidays, my friend!

Dellwas



willyswagon;924435 said:


> To the first Green Christmas in recent memory for PEI I say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Travel safely Guys
> 
> And remember if you Drink... Don't Drive!!
> 
> www.straitshine.com


----------



## augerandblade

Merry Christmas, hope that freezing rain is snow. Take Care Stay Safe.


----------



## cet

The outlaws just left. Tomorrow it is dinner at my parents. Busy time of year. Tomorrow will be crazy. With all the little kids there it should be like a normal day at JD's house.:laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

cet;924877 said:


> The outlaws just left. Tomorrow it is dinner at my parents. Busy time of year. Tomorrow will be crazy. With all the little kids there it should be like a normal day at JD's house.:laughing:


Ha ha. I actually wish we had some younger cousins for my kids to play with, my sisters kids are in there 20's and my sister inlaws don't have any kids.


----------



## mrmagnum

Merry Christmas to all. Hope Santa is generous to every one of us!


----------



## doh

4" this morning X Mas Eve, another 12"s for tonight.

Mega storm

Merry X Mas everyone, mine is placed on hold


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Temp sitting at 35 here in the tropics, all the roads wet with sweat from the cold ground/warm air. No precip here as of yet and the guessers are forcasing a 1" of rain here.... Looks like the storm will have a little snow on the back side who knows how much. 

Have a great Chrismas every one and enjoy the morning off!!!!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Merry Christmas to all of you. Enjoy the time off while it lasts.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Thought you guys might get a kick outta this! P.S. DONT ASK LOL

*_


----------



## cet

Anyone near London, did this start as freezing rain or rain? I have 2 places that I might go salt just for the peace of mind.


----------



## creativedesigns

cet;925201 said:


> Anyone near London, did this start as freezing rain or rain? I have 2 places that I might go salt just for the peace of mind.


Peace of Mind can be rewarding at times! I know JD Dave will need some after today! LOL :salute:


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Aint nothing going on down here in guelph..... only thing flying around is the kids and christmas paper.... even have a little sun.... im disappointed.... was hoping for a sloppy messy drive to toronto today..... lets hope its nasty out when we come home tonight!xysport*_


----------



## heather lawn spray

cet;925201 said:


> Anyone near London, did this start as freezing rain or rain? I have 2 places that I might go salt just for the peace of mind.


Kitchener is a -0.24 right now and rising, rain 2 hours out and moving slowly in from London


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Merry Christmas everyone! Seems like a leading band of freezing rain above the escarpment according to the radar but it should be short lived. Just have to keep an eye on the back side for some refreeze. Now time to keep an eye on JAN 1-3, possible big storm.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## musclecarboy

TWN and EC radar are contradicting.....


----------



## heather lawn spray

Kitchener

rain starting

0.2 degrees above zero

It's _not_ freezing back to vehicle surfaces


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Merry Christmas everyone. Its pissing rain here on Stoney Creek Mountain.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## augerandblade

Renfrew, anticipating the freezing rain. Doing some last minute checks before Christmas dinner, not the turkey, I mean the machines. Hope we get a mix, dont like a skating rink everywhere. Otherwise Boxing Day will mean a upper cut to the jaw from Momma Nature.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Good luck A & G, don't envy your weather today


----------



## augerandblade

heather lawn spray;925422 said:


> Good luck A & G, don't envy your weather today


 Thanks for changing my "handle" to auger and glade. But then again it my be appropriate. After all those long shift hours the machine and I could use a little bit of a spray freshener.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Hey I didn't get this job 'cause I was the brightest one


----------



## McGaw

It started in kondon as rain, quickly turned to freezing rain, now back to rain. It was very slippery out


----------



## heather lawn spray

augerandblade;925435 said:


> Thanks for changing my "handle" to auger and glade. But then again it my be appropriate. After all those long shift hours the machine and I could use a little bit of a spray freshener.


yer gettin' as bad as I am 'it_ my_ be appropriate'. too much eggnog, too much plowin' or just too much age??


----------



## cet

I got tired of guessing what to do. Sent the salt truck. There was only an hour of work. One of my guys could go until 6 so I sent him already. Nothing better then peace of mind on this busy day.

Blockbuster is open today. Doesn't anyone plan ahead.


----------



## grandview

Cet I'm sure you rather have a Blizzard today ,then worrying about sending one truck out.


----------



## Bajak

2*C and rising here. Radar shows rain all around but I still don't see any.

Why plan ahead when there is so much open 24/7-365? Not like it was when I was a kid growing up in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Daner

Raining hard here now
Sitting at 0.6 for the last 30 Min's....Not moving
Looks like snow Is on the way, by tomorrow anyway


----------



## musclecarboy

Daner;925578 said:


> Raining hard here now
> Sitting at 0.6 for the last 30 Min's....Not moving
> Looks like snow Is on the way, by tomorrow anyway


Did anything freeze?


----------



## augerandblade

heather lawn spray;925440 said:


> Hey I didn't get this job 'cause I was the brightest one


Ive been running my business long enuf to know Im not keeping this job either cuz Im the smartest on the crew.


----------



## cet

Changed the forecast on TWN to snow. Still rain on EC. No more regular updates today. I hope it holds off until tomorrow.


----------



## grandview

You charge extra for working on boxing Day?


----------



## cet

No extra's in this business. Accuweather says all rain also. 2 rain 1 mixed, who knows.


----------



## Belleaire Care

*Twn*

Radar shows rain over Barrie now, but no precip here, moisture staying aloft.

TWN now forecasting 10 - 15 cm snow for Barrie between Friday pm and Saturday 26th pm.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*im still in toronto right now and it hasnt really rained here period... looking east towards pickering theres a wall of rain that we can see up here in the highrise.... other then that its just real windy...... was lightly raining when i left home in guelph but didnt lastlong.*_


----------



## cet

We have the same forecast for Newmarket. EC and Accuweather still say rain. Radar looks like rain. Who knows.


----------



## ff1221

Merry Christmas folks, rain periodically all day today, 3.4 deg out and windy. Enjoy your turkey dinners.


----------



## cet

Belleaire Care;925659 said:


> Radar shows rain over Barrie now, but no precip here, moisture staying aloft.
> 
> TWN now forecasting 10 - 15 cm snow for Barrie between Friday pm and Saturday 26th pm.


They've changed this all ready.


----------



## schrader

Just rain in the Collingwood area. Don't want any freezing rain over the Christmas break, my condos are so full you can't even move.

Corey


----------



## heather lawn spray

Rain and 2 degrees Kitchener


----------



## Daner

Its a little wild out there
-2 here as well
The lots with snow on them have now turned to skating arenas
Not good weather at all
Looks like It will turn to some snow later on,Which will be good
This rain Is not good......Lake efect on Its way soo as well

Merry Christmas guys:waving:


----------



## Triple L

Well im sure glad all this rain wasnt snow... Made for a nice christmas, So far it looks like tomarrow it'll cool down a bit and hopefully it wount be more then a salt run


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

it's neg 2 in Guelph? So a salt run is in order?


----------



## heather lawn spray

That's what I was thinking, Chad.


----------



## Triple L

You still driving that old granma of a truck there Ross?
My dad seen one of your trucks the other day and thought it was pretty cool...


----------



## jayman3

My laneway looks like a skating ring,like we really need freezing rain I would reather have 20cm of snow instead.:realmad:


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;925999 said:


> You still driving that old granma of a truck there Ross?
> My dad seen one of your trucks the other day and thought it was pretty cool...


Nope!
granma went to her great reward this summer 13 years old. Is that like a 130 years old in people years? Which truck did he see?


----------



## Daner

Snowing here now.....Big Flakes .....Temps are dropping +1.0 cel. :bluebounc


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Snowing here to, not sticking of course though. Ground does not seem to be freezing yet,


----------



## DeVries

Still plus 3 here and rain. Lets hope the wind picks up when this cold front comes thru to dry everything up.


----------



## ff1221

+ 0.6 here, with a light dusting on the ground, no other snow in the immediate forecast.

Watching CP24, Yorkdale mall is completely full, are people so completely crazy about cheap ****e, that they would stuff themselves in a building with that many other crazy people?


----------



## heather lawn spray

-0.8 here

just enough to cover the ground


----------



## musclecarboy

All rain for me. Love it.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Sun and a steady 32 here in the tropics....


----------



## cet

I would love to see the sun but I don't think that is going to happen today.

Still raining.


----------



## Elite_Maint

All rain for me here too.. temperature might go down a bit this evening so probably a good salting tonight.


----------



## augerandblade

-2.1 degrees C. B een on a salt or sand spread run since 2am this morning , got it under control(whatever that means) Started to presalt some lots, worked out well, even was able to plow one lot when the salt started to bite. Raining here rright now, heavy band on the radar , then it should peter out. For all you guys that missed the excitement, hope ya get lots of Lake Effect.(If you want it)


----------



## poncho62

Sunny here right now.....Drove home from Barrie this morning, some roads were slushy.......just around freezing


----------



## RAZOR

It is +1 and the rain has just turned to snow here in Barrie. It is melting on contract so lets hope it stays that way.


----------



## creativedesigns

jayman3;926344 said:


> My laneway looks like a skating ring,like we really need freezing rain I would reather have* 80cm *of snow instead.:realmad:


LOL, are you crazy? U really must love snow then. :laughing: tymusic


----------



## Daner

Wind Is calm as can be here.....It dropped down to 0.0 at 12:35 this afternoon
But now Its up to +1.1 cel.
Good lake effect coming out the back door of Georgian bay I see

I think were at the calm before the transitionwesport
It will snowwesport


----------



## musclecarboy

SWEET! Looks like precip for this evening has been taken off the forecast.


----------



## Bajak

I think as long as the jet stream stays over the lower states, we aren't going to see anything significant in SW Ontario. A little lake effect for late Sunday and into Monday, nothing major.

I'm still sticking to my original prognosis. Second or third week of January before the real snow begins.

Still above freezing here, No salt, no plowing. Bruce county roads reporting Asphalt temps just above 0*C today. They were at -10*C a week ago.

These warm temps and rain threw a screw into the snowmobile trails. Just as they were starting to get a decent frozen base, pretty mushy now.


----------



## cet

I'm salting tonight. No more slip and falls for me. It's just not worth the risk. Especially with how easy we have had it so far.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;926877 said:


> I'm salting tonight. No more slip and falls for me. It's just not worth the risk. Especially with how easy we have had it so far.


Good call. We won't hear the end of it if we screw up now.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Just back in from a pre-salt, to take care of the little stuff over the next few days. It just might be enough to take care of the 2 days of small accumulation, Sunday and Monday.


----------



## snowplowchick

I love this kind of weather, with a skiff of snow each day. These salt runs really add up every day $$$$


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

The new year may be coming in with a big one


----------



## grandview

Maybe for you. But my 10 day looks clean.


----------



## Daner

2 years ago the new year came In with a bang
We need snow:bluebouncwesport


----------



## augerandblade

Got er beat., all my major contracts got the brown sugar snow off of it. Supposed to get 2 to 4 cm tonight., then rain. Crazy weather. Back at it in the morning. 18 nonstop hours is enuf 4 me.


----------



## DeVries

Daner;927211 said:


> 2 years ago the new year came In with a bang
> We need snow:bluebouncwesport


I remember that well, the sites never got cleaned up so fast, all the guy's wanted to get back to their parties.


----------



## creativedesigns

Lynden-Jeff;927204 said:


> The new year may be coming in with a big one!


Thats what my wife said to me last nite!


----------



## augerandblade

Still snowing lightly. 
System not moving out of the Ottawa Valley.


----------



## grandview

Lynden-Jeff;927204 said:


> The new year may be coming in with a big one
> 
> 
> 
> creativedesigns;927483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what my wife said to me last nite!
> 
> 
> 
> So you wife told you I'm stopping by!
Click to expand...


----------



## heather lawn spray

augerandblade;927727 said:


> Still snowing lightly.
> System not moving out of the Ottawa Valley.


Did you get any sleep?


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

jayman3;926344 said:


> My laneway looks like a skating ring,like we really need freezing rain I would reather have 20cm of snow instead.:realmad:


All the laneways around here tuned to slush yesterday.

You really gotta love people who are too cheap to have someone clear their laneways and just keep packing the snow down then call up freaking out when they get stuck in 6" of heavy slush :laughing: I don't think I've ever made as much money without snow as yesterday payup

I sure hope we don't get a storm on New Years eve , Kids are at parties and the Wifey went shopping at La Senza


----------



## ff1221

EcoGreen Serv;927780 said:


> All the laneways around here tuned to slush yesterday.
> 
> You really gotta love people who are too cheap to have someone clear their laneways and just keep packing the snow down then call up freaking out when they get stuck in 6" of heavy slush :laughing: I don't think I've ever made as much money without snow as yesterday payup
> 
> I sure hope we don't get a storm on New Years eve , Kids are at parties and the Wifey went shopping at La Senza


All that stuff from La Senza looks great in a heap on the floor!:laughing:


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

ff1221;927792 said:


> All that stuff from La Senza looks great in a heap on the floor!:laughing:


LOL, Pretty much the most expensive clothes on the planet on a cost per time worn basis .. But I guess that's the point


----------



## STRONGARM

Quick salt this morning, lots of black ice. Looks like 2cm on tap for monday.....another salt run to keep the guys busy. Then mabye a real snow storm for the end of the week, I think I've forgotten how to plow...


----------



## ff1221

STRONGARM;927833 said:


> Quick salt this morning, lots of black ice. Looks like 2cm on tap for monday.....another salt run to keep the guys busy. Then mabye a real snow storm for the end of the week, I think I've forgotten how to plow...


Don't feel bad, I'm not even sure if my trucks will start, they both got parked nearly a week before Christmas and I haven't started either one since, same with the tractors. Here's hoping.


----------



## JD Dave

EcoGreen Serv;927814 said:


> LOL, Pretty much the most expensive clothes on the planet on a cost per time worn basis .. But I guess that's the point


Tiger said the same thing about his girlfriends.


----------



## STRONGARM

ff1221;927839 said:


> Don't feel bad, I'm not even sure if my trucks will start, they both got parked nearly a week before Christmas and I haven't started either one since, same with the tractors. Here's hoping.


I had to boost my chevy the other day, it had sat for a week and a half


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hey guys,

So I will be heading to Cleveland area on the 30th, is anyone buying anything in the states? I will be going through Erie.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;928534 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I will be heading to Cleveland area on the 30th, is anyone buying anything in the states? I will be going through Erie.


No but thanks for asking.


----------



## doh

14" event over X Mas. 4.5" Dec 24, 5.2" Dec 25, 4.3" Dec 26th.

I feel like I lived in my truck, and I still am not finished.

http://www.accuweather.com/us/mn/in...cast-climo.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Just got a cm here... wasn't really expecting that. Hopefully we salted enough last night.


----------



## buckwheat_la

if you guys don't mind me asking, with all the talk we have heard out west of the bad snow storms heading your way, how much have you actually gotten?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Looks like this is the C-1 week!!! Perfect with me, nice and EZ money. Would like to see a big one sooner than later!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Nothing Buckwheat, barely a plow in the GTA yet. Oshawa had a proper plow and north of the GTA has got hit decently from what I heard.

Just got in from a driving around run, everything looked nice and black, just a couple pathways that the guys were lazy with the night before.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Nothing Buckwheat, barely a plow in the GTA yet. Oshawa had a proper plow and north of the GTA has got hit decently from what I heard.

Just got in from a driving around run, everything looked nice and black, just a couple pathways that the guys were lazy with the night before.


----------



## Triple L

0.6cm here.. just a vary light salt run this morning...


----------



## augerandblade

heather lawn spray;927758 said:


> Did you get any sleep?


Im a sucker for punishment. 18hrs on machines 5 hours sleep , other 10 on machines. done except for a 2 hr salt. and sand run Sunday nite. I used to truck for a living , but now with the change in hours of running, poor pay for all the hours in the truck even befroe the new regs came out, dats enuf 4 me. You gotta make hay when the sun shines. You gotta make banks when it snows.payup


----------



## DeVries

Very spotty in my area, Stoney creek a dusting but the closer you get to St Catharines the more there is. I'm sure GMC driver is plowing. We haven't plowed once yet and I think Dave probably has twice and we're only about 30km's from each other.


----------



## ff1221

Got a nice even inch here overnight, snowsquall watch is in effect, so we'll see what comes out of it.


----------



## Daner

Maybe 1 cm here In my neck of the woods, And the sun Is comming out, but still with some flurries.
-5 cel here now...We will be watching for lake effect....Looks like some on the waywesport


----------



## cet

The radar makes it look worse then it is sometimes. Watching it last night, it was over London and Hamilton for quite some time. I would have thought you would have had at least a couple of cm or more.


----------



## grandview

Got 4 inches on half my lots and 2 inches on the other half.Quick 4 hours of plowing Sun is trying to come out now.


----------



## Bajak

buckwheat_la;929245 said:


> if you guys don't mind me asking, with all the talk we have heard out west of the bad snow storms heading your way, how much have you actually gotten?


We had about 15" here where I live. Where I plow though maybe 7".
7 plowing events from the 7th to the 17th with 11 sand/salt. The mild temps and rain cut it down to about 8" and 3" on the ground respectively.

2" here this AM and <1/2" in Port Elgin. Salting #12.

The Huron lake effect engine is turned on again but the turbo isn't working. The lake is still not frozen so greater accumulations will likely be a few miles inland but not too far in. Until the jet stream runs across Michigan, that's when the turbo kicks in, there is a better chance of lake effect snow systems being carried through out the rest of SW Ontario. As it sits now Eastern Ontario is gonna get it and our traditional Alberta clippers wont have much impact if any.

That's my thoughts on that. Sorry fellas if your hoping for snow right away. It will get here soon enough in the new year.


----------



## JD Dave

Got up early for site checks, not even a flurry. The piles we have are running a bit now though.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

About an inch of wind blown snow. Looks like off and on snow for much of the day. Perhaps another salting around lunch time.


----------



## cet

I got up at 3:15 and 4:30 to find no snow also.
TWN says 1 cm tops and EC says 4-6 for today. Both say not much overnight so we should know early.


----------



## cet

grandview;929515 said:


> Got 4 inches on half my lots and 2 inches on the other half.Quick 4 hours of plowing Sun is trying to come out now.


I saw Buffalo could get up to 12" tonight.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;929576 said:


> I saw Buffalo could get up to 12" tonight.


I hope they get 24. LOL


----------



## cet

JD Dave;929600 said:


> I hope they get 24. LOL


Are you going to go and help?:laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

cet;929604 said:


> Are you going to go and help?:laughing:


Think GV would let me drive the coffee getter? More fun driving down with you when there is no snow.


----------



## poncho62

A few flurries here, nothing much.....The Olympic flame is in Hanover this afternoon, might as well go fight the crowds and get my grand daughter a glimpse of that.....LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Last night the radar was messed, it looked like something fierce was still heading towards the GTA, when the little amount that we did get had already happened without a blip on the radar. Then we get nothing when the large amount passes just south of us.


----------



## giant

Looks like the first legit plow in London is about to happen, about 3 cm now and still coming. Almost made it to 2010


----------



## Daner

I'm just on the edge of that lake effect.....Its the fine stuff....real fine...And Its starting to blow around pretty good.

Its pulling a bit east...Looks like Toronto will get some of thiswesport 
- 4 cel here Winds west at 25k


----------



## Bajak

Pretty fast moving low pressure system just passed through here and dumped about 1 1/2" in two hours. Barometer is rising and it cleared up pretty quick.

Big flakes here Dano. Blowing around pretty good too. Nice and light.xysport


----------



## poncho62

poncho62;929610 said:


> A few flurries here, nothing much.....The Olympic flame is in Hanover this afternoon, might as well go fight the crowds and get my grand daughter a glimpse of that.....LOL


The flame came through along with some blustery weather..........I think you can see it in one of these pictures


----------



## Daner

poncho62;929978 said:


> The flame came through along with some blustery weather..........I think you can see it in one of these pictures


Good day to be out there running with a Flame:waving:

I think we are now getting some weather like yours down at this endpayup


----------



## heather lawn spray

poncho62;929978 said:


> The flame came through along with some blustery weather..........I think you can see it in one of these pictures


It was on Victoria St in Kitchener this morning at 07:00, sorta cramped my style for a salting run this morning for about 15 minutes


----------



## cet

JD Dave;929606 said:


> Think GV would let me drive the coffee getter? More fun driving down with you when there is no snow.


I'm not sure you could handle that Ford.


----------



## Triple L

We just got about 3 cm and blowing snow like crazy... Plugged the trucks in for the first time this year... Looks like a chilly one tonight


----------



## sonicblue2003

poncho62;929610 said:


> A few flurries here, nothing much.....The Olympic flame is in Hanover this afternoon, might as well go fight the crowds and get my grand daughter a glimpse of that.....LOL


My 1'st cousin carried it through Kingsville .... Proud moment indeed....


----------



## Mr Bigblock

WE had a couple cm here but blowing around, hard to tell but defintely the more east you go Burlington to Niagara the more their is


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

After the heavy blast of snow expect the winds to shift and the temp to plumit......NTM the snow to end!!!! Not the LES stuff, have fun everyone for the white stuff is off in the tropics.


----------



## cet

Looks like we are going to have 1" of snow. Kind of hard to salt out at -17. The guys haven't had much work, some don't want it and it is blowing like crazy. Salt it out and the blowing snow sticks to the wet ground. Plow it out and spend the extra money plowing. Looks like were plowing.


----------



## schrader

It's snowing and blowing so hard here in Collingwood you can hardly see your hand in front of your face. Wind gust have hit 70k and it's COLD. Going to be a long night and day.

Corey


----------



## augerandblade

Wow, take care schrader, I hate those poor visibility plowing events, bad for quick repairs on the job site and higher potential for accidents.


----------



## Belleaire Care

*streamers..*

Streamer from Geo Bay hitting Barrie and area - gusty west wind. So far there's about 4 cms snow on the ground here. Temp -5 c and dropping. Yep, plowin in the early a.m.


----------



## ff1221

LES is kickin it into high gear, blowin like mad here, spuratic squalls. Flame came thru here this afternoon at 4, pretty blustery and snowy, typical Bruce County event, good news is Highway 21 stayed open.


----------



## Bajak

Just got back from plowing in Port Elgin. I got to see the torch go through about 5:45pm. It was a bit of a PITA with all the spectators filling up the lot at Shoppers but I gotter done. The wind was brutal and visibility was nil off and on. I felt sorry for the runner but she had a municipal plow escort and a ton of flashing lights.wesport tymusic

They almost closed HWY 21. Damn streamers. Back out at 3am.


----------



## augerandblade

3 A M plowing is great, no traffic, ya can do Quebec rollin stops at the Stop signs, screw your head around at the traffic lights, see if there are any gestapo out and run threw a red. Just make sure ya aint hauling any brew, had the cops even check my 2 Litre bottle of apple juice during a Ride Patrol. Cant blame em though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daner

The wind will definitely cause some good drifting over night and white outs

Any more news about the Jan1 storm ??
The weather Is up and down this year, Or Is that every year

Still blowing preaty good here -6

I hear -25 with the wind chill tonight In Guelph area


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

schrader;930312 said:


> It's snowing and blowing so hard here in Collingwood you can hardly see your hand in front of your face. Wind gust have hit 70k and it's COLD. Going to be a long night and day.
> 
> Corey


Pretty much the same here. 
I did a run, and by the time I got back, the first driveway I did had a 2ft drift on it again. The wind is just crazy.


----------



## augerandblade

Heavy band of snow coming in through the Valley, so much for my morning "off". Had one employee call this evening all gungho for work. Told him everytime ya call you ginx yourself, but if we get 5cm I will call you. Looks like hes gonna be ginx free and working in the a m.


----------



## Bajak

augerandblade;930410 said:


> 3 A M plowing is great, no traffic, ya can do Quebec rollin stops at the Stop signs, screw your head around at the traffic lights, see if there are any gestapo out and run threw a red. Just make sure ya aint hauling any brew, had the cops even check my 2 Litre bottle of apple juice during a Ride Patrol. Cant blame em though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes I agree with the midnight plowing. I've never noticed if they keep stop signs or traffic lights out at night during the winter.


----------



## jayman3

augerandblade;930434 said:


> Heavy band of snow coming in through the Valley, so much for my morning "off". Had one employee call this evening all gungho for work. Told him everytime ya call you ginx yourself, but if we get 5cm I will call you. Looks like hes gonna be ginx free and working in the a m.


Ya I just got in from Burg that was quite the band that is going through there,was a slow drive home,got closer to home nothing but a dusting,you valley guys like the snow anyways:laughing:


----------



## augerandblade

8 PM we got the snow and the wind you guys were talking about. It kinda sounds like wind chimes the way the ice on the trees are sounding,. Hard to open the swing doors on some of the older garages here.


----------



## augerandblade

jayman3;930670 said:


> Ya I just got in from Burg that was quite the band that is going through there,was a slow drive home,got closer to home nothing but a dusting,you valley guys like the snow anyways:laughing:


:waving:Hey check the radar its heading your way too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!payup


----------



## augerandblade

Bajak;930438 said:


> Yes I agree with the midnight plowing. I've never noticed if they keep stop signs or traffic lights out at night during the winter.


Just blame it on the Lake Effect camouflaging all the stop signs etc.:laughing:


----------



## Bajak

augerandblade;930731 said:


> Just blame it on the Lake Effect camouflaging all the stop signs etc.:laughing:


Your laughing. I'm serious!!


----------



## drivewaydoctor

Snow covered here in Toronto. I'm going out to salt my lots in about 30 min,,,

Called the salt yard I buy from and they said they have been flooded with calls tonight so I'm guessing all plow guys in Toronto are rolling tonight.


----------



## augerandblade

Bajak;930740 said:


> Your laughing. I'm serious!!


Night or Day , some guys plow with shades on.


----------



## musclecarboy

The wind is brutal!


----------



## augerandblade

drivewaydoctor;930761 said:


> Snow covered here in Toronto. I'm going out to salt my lots in about 30 min,,,
> 
> Called the salt yard I buy from and they said they have been flooded with calls tonight so I'm guessing all plow guys in Toronto are rolling tonight.


Looks like T O got a pipeline of Lake Effect coming in, if it keeps up you ll be plowing before salting, unless you like to Granular Plow.....


----------



## cet

drivewaydoctor;930761 said:


> Snow covered here in Toronto. I'm going out to salt my lots in about 30 min,,,
> 
> Called the salt yard I buy from and they said they have been flooded with calls tonight so I'm guessing all plow guys in Toronto are rolling tonight.


Think you can salt it out at this temp. I worried about melting everything and with all this wind the snow is going to stick to the wet pavement.


----------



## jayman3

augerandblade;930682 said:


> :waving:Hey check the radar its heading your way too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!payup


Really windy here,the truck is already covered,it is really coming down,guess we will be pushing instead of salting tonight.:salute:


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;930790 said:


> Think you can salt it out at this temp. I worried about melting everything and with all this wind the snow is going to stick to the wet pavement.


enough fooling around, I went back and got my plow. Forget salting with 35-40kph winds. There are 3-4" drifts at some places.


----------



## Bajak

No need to get excited. This is nothing compared to last year. 
Relax,.... start the engines with one finger,..... make it purr like a kitten,..... get some rest..... and then go plow some snow!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Sitting here in Windsor with our own LES streamer overhead. You folks NE of here are going to have a long night. - personally like the look of the 2010 winter season!!!


----------



## sonicblue2003

Finally put the plow on and used it.... Well at least I can say I plowed in 2009..........


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Sean still miss the old ford??? Keep driving the Dodge, you look better in it!!!! We will have to meet up soon for a Tim's!!!


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Back from a salting run, Most of the pavement on the lots were dry pavement some even had salt residue, wind + salt from night before left things nice. Most of them were spots here and there that needed some salt on them. Couple places needed a good salting on them in this temperature. But over all not really bad on the pavement. Look out the window at the side streets and you think everything would have been a disaster.


----------



## higgs2ca

Hey Daff, How are you liking that new plow??? Did you get it at Vehicle Venture?


----------



## drivewaydoctor

I salted last night. Lots were sheer ice. I slid right through an intersection near one of my clients with a ton of salt in the box. Nearly hit a car. 

The salting however went well. 

Its a dang cold day out there today with -25 wind chill. Bracing myself for the storm predicted for Thursday.


----------



## buckwheat_la

-25,.....lmao, that is a spring day here, lol, seriously though earllier this month we saw -50 with windchills, give me -25 anyday


----------



## Daner

buckwheat_la;931442 said:


> -25,.....lmao, that is a spring day here, lol, seriously though earllier this month we saw -50 with windchills, give me -25 anyday


I knew you west coasters would laugh at uswesport

The sun Is out and It s now only -12 cel and the wind has died down
Not too bad out there
We just need some real snow
No Snow======= No Dough:waving:


----------



## Triple L

Daner, get it right bud... No Snow = Lots of Dough


----------



## buckwheat_la

well the snow is definetly sticking around here, and we are looking at another couple inches over the next two days, no CHINOOK yet,:crying:


----------



## Daner

Not for me....I make more when we get hammered
The bigger the banks the bigger the bank

So how are those models looking Jeff for the 1st on Jan??


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Same here no snow no doe


----------



## STRONGARM

Mr Bigblock;932305 said:


> Same here no snow no doe


Your on per push...... no contract?, thats funny for around here.


----------



## buckwheat_la

here is a question for the masses, "does anyone charge a retainer fee?" interestingly enough we do, and so we get the best of both worlds, we make something if it doesn't snow (not very much mind you, but it pays some bills) and when it DOES snow, we make great money,eating up the retainer and much much more


----------



## ff1221

buckwheat_la;932393 said:


> here is a question for the masses, "does anyone charge a retainer fee?" interestingly enough we do, and so we get the best of both worlds, we make something if it doesn't snow (not very much mind you, but it pays some bills) and when it DOES snow, we make great money,eating up the retainer and much much more


All my driveways are prepaid and the parking lots are per time, we do a dozen small lots and about 120 driveways.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Whats all the talk about a jan 1st storm? Who's got the 411 on this stuff??*_


----------



## augerandblade

NO storm heading this way un less ya call 2 5cm  Events a storm.


----------



## Daner

All I see Is Flurries In the forcasts
No storms.... just a bit of Doughwesport


----------



## heather lawn spray

augerandblade;933176 said:


> NO storm heading this way un less ya call 2 5cm  Events a storm.


They do in Florida!!


----------



## Bajak

Chance of rain tomorrow morning???

After that, 1-3cm for the next 5 days.....That's just annoying. Much rather it come all at once.


----------



## gary snow

*high guys*

only can talk bac an forth in thread posts eh,no chat room fer a bunch of ol plowers !!!!!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Looks like a slow spell for everyone !!! Lots of C-1's in the ten day with no substancial cash winfalls. But the salting here and there is sure EZ on the equipment and keeps us from going crazy.....


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

gary snow;933355 said:


> only can talk bac an forth in thread posts eh,no chat room fer a bunch of ol plowers !!!!!


_*
There is a thing called flash chat... it can be added on to a website so that forum users can chat in a room or several rooms....... im sure we have enough members in this thread that would use it........ anybody talk to a mod or admin about this idea???*_


----------



## Elite_Maint

If you want to chat with members add them to MSN...haha..i personally prefer forums that doesn't mean i wouldn't use flash chat but forum is my preference.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*if anyone on here has msn mine is [email protected] *


----------



## augerandblade

gary snow;933355 said:


> only can talk bac an forth in thread posts eh,no chat room fer a bunch of ol plowers !!!!!


This weather thread is fine with me. On this job if we survive the wacky hours barrels of coffee, (& junk food for some) ice storms and huge snowfalls, etc etc we will have a CHAT ROOM at the local old age home. Thats why I like to get along with my competitors here in town cuz I dont wanna get "caned" by an old snow vet witha grudge.:laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

Here's a place to hang. http://www.*******************************************


----------



## JD Dave

I guess MJD is on to the snow chat. Sorry.


----------



## cet

Another forecast that is all over the place. Now they say less then 1 cm overnight and warming tomorrow. Another salt run for us by the looks of it.


----------



## grandview

Gives you something to do. Not like you can golf tomorrow.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha! 

Yeah, looking like nothing much will happen for us tonight. They are saying there will be more, but I doubt it. Nice salting tomorrow night at some point.


----------



## cet

grandview;934546 said:


> Gives you something to do. Not like you can golf tomorrow.


It's pretty green in Toronto. I bet there is a fence somewhere I could hop.


----------



## DeVries

They said the temps were going to rise, but they have been droping steadily here. At 6 it was -1 now it's -5. We might get more snow than they are forecasting. Lets hope its just a salting. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## cet

My forecast has already changed to all snow. Very little but no more rain. I would rather have that. The rain turning to ice is worse then just snow IMO.


----------



## musclecarboy

I just saw a few flakes falling here and there, nothing on the ground as of 2AM. Looks like they put a generalized "1-3/2-4cm" because they really have no idea


----------



## augerandblade

Ya just checked the radar. Dont think anyones gonna get any work out of this........


----------



## JD Dave

I'd really like some snow.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;935017 said:


> I'd really like some snow.


Why?????


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*snowing here..... the driveway and parking lots are white again!*


----------



## STRONGARM

The salt residue took care of the tiny skiff of flurries we got overnight here. They say close to 1cm here but 2 deg. so who knows? As long as there's no real snow payup


----------



## ff1221

Damn near maxed er out here, total accumulation 1cm, got everyone on high alert could have three centimetres by Monday. Everyone have a Happy New Year, and remember to keep it to a dull roar, nothin worse than plowin with a hangover.


----------



## Daner

All I see Is Flurries again for this area....Sitting at 0.0 cel
Maybe some lake effect If the wind kicks up
Theres still alot more winter to come yet,Its just taking Its time this year.
Happy New Years:waving:


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;935024 said:


> Why?????


Because I Like snow.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;935017 said:


> I'd really like some snow.


I'm with you on that JD. Gotta get those per push $$$ up from January 1st onwards 

This winter really reminds me of when Mel brought the army in-or is it just me?

Anyways, let me be the first to wish you all a safe, health filled, and prosperous 2010.


----------



## cet

I'm pretty happy with no snow. We have had a few saltings. This temp is hard to work with. Don't want everything to freeze before I go but going to early to find out it never froze is a waste of money. We have plowed 4 times. 3 real easy ones and one 3" that was easy but a late snowfall so we were running to meet 7am deadlines.

Happy New Year to all. Most likely won't make it to midnight.


----------



## Bajak

I'm happy without snow too. 10 plows and 13 sandings so far this year vs. 28 and 29 at this time last year. No real big snow falls just a bunch of little ones. The biggest one was about 3- 4" with 18" drifting. 

A  for my wife today (she's 29 again) and a happy new year to all of you.:waving:


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;935342 said:


> I'm with you on that JD. Gotta get those per push $$$ up from January 1st onwards
> 
> This winter really reminds me of when Mel brought the army in-or is it just me?
> 
> Anyways, let me be the first to wish you all a safe, health filled, and prosperous 2010.:


I can't remember if we even plowed Dec of 98. All I know is we worked a whole winters hours in Jan 99 and then did nothing for the rest of winter. I'd really like a good 36" snow storm. 


cet;935500 said:


> I'm pretty happy with no snow. We have had a few saltings. This temp is hard to work with. Don't want everything to freeze before I go but going to early to find out it never froze is a waste of money. We have plowed 4 times. 3 real easy ones and one 3" that was easy but a late snowfall so we were running to meet 7am deadlines.
> 
> Happy New Year to all. Most likely won't make it to midnight.


I'm hoping to be asleep before midnight, were having a quiet New Years with just the kids, it's the first time it will be just us and I'm pretty with that. Happy New Years to all.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;935017 said:


> I'd really like some snow.


I guess so, it will keep you off the computer buying stuff and sending it to my house!:waving:


----------



## Bajak

*Is this going to reach the rest of SW Ontario?*



> Saugeen Shores - Kincardine - Southern Bruce County
> 3:41 PM EST Thursday 31 December 2009
> Snow squall watch for
> Saugeen Shores - Kincardine - Southern Bruce County issued
> 
> Snow squalls are expected to develop on Friday.
> 
> A sharp Arctic cold front is forecast to sweep across Southern Ontario on new years day. In the wake of the cold front..Frigid Arctic air moves over relatively warm lakes will generate heavy flurries and local snow squalls to the above mentioned regions.
> 
> Snow squalls are expected to develop late Friday morning or early afternoon to the Lee of Lake Huron and Georgian Bay. Snowfall accumulations of 15 to 20 cm per 12 hours..Poor visibilities in blowing snow are quite possible within the snow bands.
> 
> Environment Canada is monitoring the situation and may issue warnings if conditions warrant.


Looks like something has changed since this morning. I asked for it to come all at once. I guess I may have got it.


----------



## cet

Snowed all night here except for an hour or two. Salted our 3 main places that are open early this morning. It is all melting and should be out by now. One of the store tenants went crazy on the salt truck driver saying I pay good money to have this plowed not salted. Some old guy, his store wasn't even open. I guess his new year isn't going well. Got to love working for the public. Supposed to snow all day.


----------



## musclecarboy

Salted everywhere too, it looked like we were off the hook at 11pm then at 2am I realized it would be a long night. I'm just finally going to bed now after doing a good 4 hours of shoveling sidewalks and salting.


----------



## Daner

Is this the 2010 coming In with a bangwesport
A little more snow here now then I expected, And still falling

How Is every body today???...I behaved last night...and I made It to midnight and then somepurplebou

Ok Its 2010.....We Want Snow.....And Lots of It....I think were due for a Colorado low


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;935869 said:


> I guess so, it will keep you off the computer buying stuff and sending it to my house!:waving:


This is true. Salted everything this morning, more ice then snow.


----------



## augerandblade

Just got in from plowing and salting. You know its vital that those fast food and coffee joints stay open.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Just salted today... lots of ice in T.O.. took me a good 4 hours to salt all the main places..


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I had my sites salted by 6 pm last night. They were skating rinks by 5 am. Scarborough just needed another light salt, and Oshawa of course needed a heavy salt... getting sick of Oshawa weather.


----------



## McGaw

I just looked outside, can't see the houses across the street.


----------



## drivewaydoctor

Snow is expected to stop here in Scarborough at around 4:30pm... I already have a load of salt in the truck and ready to go. I'm going out when the snow stops. There isn't enough on the ground to plow.


----------



## Belleaire Care

Just got back from plowing - we got 10 Cm + here in Barrie. Lake effect eased off for now and wind is a bit more northerly. Will be out again tonight. At least the roads were quieter today!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Going to salt again in a few hours. Going to have to do resi's as well, havn't had any salt on them.


----------



## drivewaydoctor

Pristine PM ltd;937226 said:


> Going to salt again in a few hours. Going to have to do resi's as well, havn't had any salt on them.


Do you include salt with your residential plowing? My residential clients rarely ever want salt.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Nope, we don't salt any expect some group homes we take care of and one that requests it.


----------



## heather lawn spray

salted a hotel for New Year's Eve party yesterday. Salted everything else this morning. 0.5 cm before 6 am, 2.5 cm by noon today


----------



## augerandblade

Out here in Hillbilly Country I have never salted a residential. If there is ice on the drive , we either leave the next 5 cm snowfall for them to pack it down or drop the blower and pull ahead leaving a 1 cm base or less on top of the ice. Commercials depends on the contract, most are O K with sand, calcium mix, however for the first time since 1983 I have one client which wants "only salt".; On the plazas even though I dont have to use salt I will any way cuz after you spen d the time with labour and equipment on the walks, etc its nice to have the salt on , to last till the next accumulation if we get off and on snows.


----------



## Bajak

Did my plaza twice today and the rest once. Snow was falling about an inch an hour between 9 and 11 am. I hate daytime plowing. 

Going out again tonight. Glad it slowed down with the accumulation. The winds are supposed to pick up so this "light" snow is turning to squalls. Whatever that means.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Hello London. . . come in London. Does anybody know where London got to?


----------



## giant

London is gettin it good right now, I did a run when the snow was about 2 inches, and by the time i got back it was a big time squall. Another 2 or 3 inches in the past couple hours i think. Debating when to go for another run, as its supposed to snow all night long.


----------



## schrader

Squalls are hitting us pretty good in Collingwood. Been snowing all day 15cm on the ground here.

Corey


----------



## McGaw

Snow in london all night?!


----------



## drivewaydoctor

I love my commercials for salting. They want straight salt every snow fall even if its only 1cm and for plowable storms (5cm) they want salt before and after we plow... They are good contracts, I baby them..


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Too quiet here in the tropics. Still no real accumulations yet this season. Just enough to cover the ground for the odd salting. It is just a matter of time before we get hit with a big one, they have formed every where but in our region. Hard to think North Carolina has had more snow than us!!! My father lives on top of a mountain and was snowed in for days. (15 inches from that one) In his region they are not even equipped for snow like that!!!

I'm so glad 2009 is all over. Had a phone call on Thurday afternoon from my insurance agent telling me that my liability insurance will be canceled at midnight because they do not like my contract wording.. This all stemming from a conversation 3 weeks ago from my agent saying they want all my written contracts submitted by the first of the year. My response was till now all of my work was by the push and by verbal agreements... I said I would work on a contract and get them signed during the first week of the new year. By law can they cancel insurance without written confirmation???

Needless to say on Monday I am looking for a new agent and might fire off a letter to the Canadian Insurance board and complain about the whole situation. Right now I am so mad for the fact I have been with them for 7 years and insure everything through them!!! Nothing like taking care of your customer !!!!:angry:


----------



## By-The-Lake

Wow a lot of snow in North Richmond Hill today. Started doing mostly resi late this morning and needed to redo a few clients again in RH after everything else was done in late afternoon.

Anyone work in Markham/Unionville? Checked in with one of my clients to see if I needed to plow, after seeing there was nothing worth plowing in Hwy 7 & Yonge area, and was told it could wait until morning (approx 1" on ground).


----------



## creativedesigns

drivewaydoctor;937530 said:


> I love my commercials for salting. They want straight salt every snow fall even if its only 1cm and for plowable storms (5cm) they want salt before and after we plow... They are good contracts, I baby them..


So I guess you ended up getting a salter for this winter?!? Did u find a used one? Im lookin at gettin a polycaster from Fisher.


----------



## ff1221

She's blowin a fierce gail out there along the lee of the lake, would you believe there is a section of Hwy#21 closed, but for once it's down near Grand Bend and not Kincardine. Looks like we'll get a few inches overnight, hopefully it keeps coming now that it's here, it was nice to have the holidays off but I'm ready to go back to work.


----------



## Bajak

ff1221;937696 said:


> She's blowin a fierce gail out there along the lee of the lake, would you believe there is a section of Hwy#21 closed, but for once it's down near Grand Bend and not Kincardine. Looks like we'll get a few inches overnight, hopefully it keeps coming now that it's here, it was nice to have the holidays off but I'm ready to go back to work.


Did you not plow today? 15cm in Port Elgin. It's clear now here.


----------



## drivewaydoctor

creativedesigns;937567 said:


> So I guess you ended up getting a salter for this winter?!? Did u find a used one? Im lookin at gettin a polycaster from Fisher.


PMing you... You should get a good laugh...


----------



## Elite_Maint

I'm going to catch some sleep now and go out in a few hours for a good salting!


----------



## Brandon_Pelrine

We got alot of snow here in Halifax NS, we whernt spoused to get that much but i got about a foot of snow on my back deck getting a cuple hours of sleep now and then going to do my contracts.


----------



## Bajak

Brandon_Pelrine;938044 said:


> We got alot of snow here in Halifax NS, we whernt spoused to get that much but i got about a foot of snow on my back deck getting a cuple hours of sleep now and then going to do my contracts.


Might want to go out now. It's supposed to turn to rain according to the weather guessers. That'll be some heavy $h!t!


----------



## Brandon_Pelrine

Yeah i wanted to to, but the boss doesnt want us out till later tonight, lol


----------



## Bajak

Sucks when you don't get to make your own call......Oh well, Bosses problem.:laughing:

Good luck and Happy New Year.


----------



## willyswagon

Bajak;938088 said:


> Sucks when you don't get to make your own call......Oh well, Bosses problem.:laughing:
> 
> .


As long as it is the Bosses gear it is his problem. 
If you are subbing, it is your tranny, your truck, your problem. 
That's why I only subbed for one year.
You can't fly like an eagle when led by a Turkey!!!


----------



## dellwas

Ditto here in Chester. Plowed once last nite, and looks like a couple of more times over the weekend. Also, nice to see another bluenoser on board! 



Brandon_Pelrine;938044 said:


> We got alot of snow here in Halifax NS, we whernt spoused to get that much but i got about a foot of snow on my back deck getting a cuple hours of sleep now and then going to do my contracts.


----------



## drivewaydoctor

What do you Toronto boys think of the forecast for Sunday. TWN calling for 5cm... Are we getting it?


----------



## grandview

Thanks for the snow last night/this morning ,Please keep it on your side of the bridge!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

downtown will have nothing as usual. Below the 401 will be a salting, north will be more then they forecast, and Oshawa will have more then they forecast. Good times!


----------



## drivewaydoctor

Pristine PM ltd;938495 said:


> downtown will have nothing as usual. Below the 401 will be a salting, north will be more then they forecast, and Oshawa will have more then they forecast. Good times!


I think your spot on there Pristine... All 4 of my parking lots are south of the 401 and they get salted often... 40% of my residentials are north of 401 and 60% south... lol


----------



## creativedesigns

Ottawa's gettin a bunch of annoying snow events, its our 3rd day in a row cleaning up 5-7 cm daily storms & another for Sunday  It'd be beter to have a dumping of 20cm & be done with it. Saw Jayman last nite, hes lovin the snow! lol


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;938495 said:


> downtown will have nothing as usual. Below the 401 will be a salting, north will be more then they forecast, and Oshawa will have more then they forecast. Good times!


Do you sit down to pee? LOL


----------



## Brandon_Pelrine

I dont get to call the shots cuz im just a young guy just got into im the one outside the truck with the blower and a ATV LOL, but its all good, good money for being 16 ;P lol.


----------



## dellwas

And it's gonna get better, snowing to be jesus here in NS. Just got back from round two, expect round three tonite.payup



Brandon_Pelrine;938649 said:



> I dont get to call the shots cuz im just a young guy just got into im the one outside the truck with the blower and a ATV LOL, but its all good, good money for being 16 ;P lol.


----------



## JD Dave

Brandon_Pelrine;938649 said:


> I dont get to call the shots cuz im just a young guy just got into im the one outside the truck with the blower and a ATV LOL, but its all good, good money for being 16 ;P lol.


Everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have plowed 1 time and salted 3 times so far. I think I am on the same tank of diesel in the bobcat and the trucks that only plow. Its nice, but I would like to push some.

TWN is calling 2 to 4cm for Sunday for me (Cobourg) but then its longterm says 24hr Snow 5 to 10cms. 

Enviro says 2 to 4cm


----------



## Bajak

JD Dave;938665 said:


> .........


Dave, He told you he's sixteen. You shouldn't be offering him beer.
(don't worry. I wont tell.)

Still hard to see London. Must be going on 24 hrs.

Sun is shining and it's -15 here..... Only 15 in the house.:laughing: I didn't realize I'm the only one qualified to put wood in the stove.

Brandon, I hope when my son is your age he'll have as much ambition.....Ah, what the hell.....


----------



## McGaw

Does anyone know if London's subbed out there roads? I notice some old red dumptrucks driving around the streets salting. The other day, it took 2 days before my street was plowed. Last night wasn't to bad. They had it done sometime between 1 am and 5 am. They do a nice job, but it takes them awhile to get out. The other day I'm pretty sure they had 4 trucks total doing London. 2 salt trucks, and 2 plows.
I'm still in search for my first plow truck  
I hope to have one by next winter, just waiting for the right one to come along


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;935650 said:


> I can't remember if we even plowed Dec of 98. All I know is we worked a whole winters hours in Jan 99 and then did nothing for the rest of winter. I'd really like a good 36" snow storm.
> :


Jan 2nd 1999 we got the big dumping... history shows 38cms...
then the 11th to the 13th we got a total of 56cms...

http://www.climate.weatheroffice.ec...rov=CA&StationID=5051&Year=1999&Month=1&Day=1


----------



## Brandon_Pelrine

ahah thanks guys , ya i love my job love the outdoors and storms lol, can be hard sometimes with school though but i manage  should be heading out for round 2 here soon, added pics on storm photos called 2010s first storm NS or something like that lol. but check em out if you like may take somemore 2nd round here soon, and im expecting another round tonigt to. might just be a salt run dont know hopin it will chage to snow soon this ice pellets are makin a mess and my blower cant handle really wet snow and the ATV cant get all places  lol but ill take my time, get paid by the hour  lol


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Seems to me every time the temp plumits the LES is on high and the storms are south !!! (even more south than the Canadian tropics) An Alberta clipper would be nice!!!


----------



## drivewaydoctor

Brandon_Pelrine;938732 said:


> ahah thanks guys , ya i love my job love the outdoors and storms lol, can be hard sometimes with school though but i manage  should be heading out for round 2 here soon, added pics on storm photos called 2010s first storm NS or something like that lol. but check em out if you like may take somemore 2nd round here soon, and im expecting another round tonigt to. might just be a salt run dont know hopin it will chage to snow soon this ice pellets are makin a mess and my blower cant handle really wet snow and the ATV cant get all places  lol but ill take my time, get paid by the hour  lol


Just a tip to make your job easier. Grab a can of Fluid Film from Canadian Tire and spray it all over the snow blower's auger and the snow shoot. You will find you can blow more snow without the blower getting clogged. Wet snow passes through easier as well. Heck I even spray my shovels so the snow doesn't stick to them!

Keep at'er buddy, it will be profitable in the long term!


----------



## musclecarboy

By-The-Lake;937561 said:


> Wow a lot of snow in North Richmond Hill today. Started doing mostly resi late this morning and needed to redo a few clients again in RH after everything else was done in late afternoon.
> 
> Anyone work in Markham/Unionville? Checked in with one of my clients to see if I needed to plow, after seeing there was nothing worth plowing in Hwy 7 & Yonge area, and was told it could wait until morning (approx 1" on ground).


2cm in 24h isn't "Wow a lot of snow" in my books....


----------



## cet

We had a full plow last night. 10cm at most locations. The 3 places we salted heavy only had a clean up done. It was cold and windy. Salted when finished but not sure how well that worked in this temp. The sun is sure helping.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;938836 said:


> We had a full plow last night. 10cm at most locations. The 3 places we salted heavy only had a clean up done. It was cold and windy. Salted when finished but not sure how well that worked in this temp. The sun is sure helping.


Good thing I didn't call you about that clearlan this morning! I heard lake-effect was going to be strong. The 1cm that landed during the day yesterday was packed down by cars and footsteps so it was turning wet before I left the parking lot after salting.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Pristine PM ltd;938495 said:


> downtown will have nothing as usual. Below the 401 will be a salting, north will be more then they forecast, and Oshawa will have more then they forecast. Good times!


LOL!.. that's so true!!.. all my commercial are either below the 401 or downtown.. only plowed once and salted a few times.. even my Resi's are all south i just go for routine check ups for the clients that requested salting.


----------



## DeVries

Happy new year to all and hope that everyone has a prosperous new year. Let's not forget our soldiers who are overseas fighting for our and others freedom as well as those families who have lost loved ones recently.

Have not had any plowable snow yet salted 7 times so far this winter. Are we going to get any signifigant storm anytime soon? We have 2-4 on tap for tomorrow but thats all in the near future for this end of the lake.


----------



## Triple L

Wow sounds like all you guys got it made so far...

Our average is 38.5 cm for December... 

So far we've gotten a little over 30 cm in december.... So were not that far behind at all


----------



## Bajak

*Doesn't sound good for Nova Scotia*

Winter Storm Warning : Halifax Metro and Halifax County West

Issued at 3:39 PM AST Saturday 2 January 2010

Summary

This is a warning that dangerous winter weather conditions are occurring in these regions. Monitor weather conditions..Listen for updated statements.

Details

A rapidly deepening low pressure system currently south of Nova Scotia will track to lie just south of Halifax tonight then drift westward and weaken on Sunday. Snow continues to accumulate, especially over the western mainland. Central and northeastern portions of the province saw a mixture of snow, freezing rain and ice pellets for the balance of the day. In the east mainly rain will fall with amounts of 30 millimetres expected. Snow will eventually change to rain from east to west through the night as warmer air invades the province. Additional snowfall amounts of 5 to 15 centimetres can be expected for areas under a winter storm warning. Very strong easterly winds are expected to develop this evening...Particularly over eastern regions where gusts of 100 kilometres are likely. This will cause reduced visibilities in blowing snow starting this afternoon before temperatures climb above the freezing mark. Les Suetes winds gusting to 160 km/h are expected to develop tonight on the west side of the Cape Breton Highlands. The combination of a run of high astronomical tides, storm surge and large pounding waves will lead to coastal flooding and could damage infrastructure along the Atlantic shoreline and Northumberland strait tonight near the high tide. Infrastructure which has an exposure to the east and northeast will be the most at risk.


----------



## McGaw

Drivewaydoctor, how often do you spray ff on the snowblowers?


----------



## duramax-king

we haven't gotten anything in the gta lately atleast in milton, waiting.hopefully we will get some soon.


----------



## drivewaydoctor

McGaw;938912 said:


> Drivewaydoctor, how often do you spray ff on the snowblowers?


McGraw, last year when I had a snow blower route I was spraying the blowers with FF each storm. That did up to about 30 driveways. They sell a similar product at Canadian Tire called "Snow Shooter" that works pretty good too but costs much less than FF... FF lasts longer though...

Trust me, it makes a HUGE difference if your using a blower for driveways or walkways etc... H-U-G-E!!!


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;938665 said:


> Everyone has to start somewhere.


Even if it's in a John Deere Tractor!


----------



## Daner

London On, Is getting hit hard, non stop by the look of the radar

You guys down east....No fishing by the shore tonightwesport

Another cold one here tonight In Ontario - 25 with the wind, May have to plug In the trucks


----------



## Brandon_Pelrine

its a big mess here now, kinda pissed i havent been called yet because this wet snow just keeps bulidng up we got about another 5-7cms out now and its heavy as all hell when i did my walk way and snowblowed the driveway with the big boy and it was having trouble no way im useing are little blowers at work its gonna have to be done by hand tonight loll funn shes gonna be an allnighter.

~Brandon


----------



## Ducke

Anyone want some snow ?
We now have approx 30cm down 
It turned to rain this moring then back to snow and now back to rain.
Wet and heavy is the word of the day.
Got to get some shut eye lots more to do.


----------



## Brandon_Pelrine

Thats what i would of had in my dive way but iv done my drive way a good 4 times sence it started lol, and its reallyy wet m8 bad stuff but its cash right? lol 

~Brandon


----------



## heather lawn spray

grandview;938494 said:


> Thanks for the snow last night/this morning ,Please keep it on your side of the bridge!


Make ya a deal GV! We'll keep the cold on this side of the bridgetymusic if you keep the moisture on your side of the bridgeussmileyflag


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;938874 said:


> Wow sounds like all you guys got it made so far...
> 
> Our average is 38.5 cm for December...
> 
> So far we've gotten a little over 30 cm in december.... So were not that far behind at all


So Chad, does this December make up for last December yet??


----------



## McGaw

Londons not bad. Its snowing non-stop, but not sticking, and its not really coming down to hard anymore. Should get away with a salting, but I just heard we're supposed to have 10cm overnight, and 10cm tomorrow.


----------



## McGaw

I lied. Its blowing very hard now. A lot changes in 10 minutes. Lol. Guess I'm going to ff the blower


----------



## Brandon_Pelrine

The roads here in haliax are all screwed!! no city plows are out like anywheres they havent been out all day all the roads are now packed with a layer of freezing rain and snow on them very very slipperys, so to anyone whos in halifax or NS be carefull!!

~Brandon


----------



## McGaw

What do you guys know about '97 chev S10's 4x4? Think it could plow?wesport

Let me know, gonna take a look at one hopefully tonight (as long as it's not sold)


----------



## Daner

McGaw;939204 said:


> What do you guys know about '97 chev S10's 4x4? Think it could plow?wesport
> 
> Let me know, gonna take a look at one hopefully tonight (as long as it's not sold)


I think the s10 Is too small, But It will plow .....Jeeps work 


Brandon_Pelrine;939172 said:


> The roads here in haliax are all screwed!! no city plows are out like anywheres they havent been out all day all the roads are now packed with a layer of freezing rain and snow on them very very slipperys, so to anyone whos in halifax or NS be carefull!!
> 
> ~Brandon


Brandon Get some pictures on here of your storm down that way

Have fun but stay safe:waving:


----------



## drivewaydoctor

McGaw;939204 said:


> What do you guys know about '97 chev S10's 4x4? Think it could plow?wesport
> 
> Let me know, gonna take a look at one hopefully tonight (as long as it's not sold)


The S-10 will take the 6'6" Suburbanite or the 7'4" Suburbanite by Western.

I would go with any 6'6" Polly should work fine for residentials but you will want a tranny cooler, bigger alternator and some weight in the box. Depending on the plow you *may* need to beef up the springs in the front and/or install timbrens.


----------



## Triple L

'97, wayy to old IMO... nothing worse then old burnt out POS broke down trucks in the middle of the night... but good luck!


----------



## Brandon_Pelrine

> Brandon Get some pictures on here of your storm down that way
> 
> Have fun but stay safe:waving:


I got some pictures from this morning of this storm under Stom pics and its called 2010 first storm or something and as soon as i go out tonight ill get more pictures to put up, we should be out there now but i cant do anything about it... :angry: but i know i gonna be out for awhile when i do its heavy****.

~Brandon


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I wouldn't waste your time on a truck that small... We have two rangers now, both with small Blizzards and they are not the greatest for pushing or backdragging. One of them does 10 small properties that are too small for a 350, the other is a back up for townhouse driveways if one of the bobcats has a issue. You don't want to be doing resi's with them, very inefficient.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

McGaw, you would be better off with a shortbox 1500 sries truck. The s190 trucks are too light unless it is for sidewalks.


----------



## heather lawn spray

McGaw:

We have a shortbox 1500 with a 7'6" V-Boss plow, it's solid enough to stay in the fight with the big boys, as long as you're doing 10 minute drive ways. Anything smaller would be too light to hang together for very long, both blade and truck


----------



## augerandblade

::So your having hard times in the Maritimes, do us a favor and put up some of dem fishin nets to catch the snow squalls looping my way. Im tired of the 5cm snowfalls.:laughing:


----------



## jayman3

I hear you on that,looks like a short nap again tonight,then back out to tackle these big snowfalls,


----------



## drivewaydoctor

heather lawn spray;939284 said:


> McGaw:
> 
> We have a shortbox 1500 with a 7'6" V-Boss plow, it's solid enough to stay in the fight with the big boys, as long as you're doing 10 minute drive ways. Anything smaller would be too light to hang together for very long, both blade and truck


I love my 1500 but it is anything but light... lol

1997 Dodge Ram 1500 Ext Cab Long box









Quick shot of my tailgate wrap for good measure









Its an American truck. I imported it from Cape Cod, Mass....


----------



## dellwas

Just got in from round three. None of the main roads are done here in Lunenburg County, let alone secondary ones. My neighbor has a forestry company and he's got the heavy gear out, including the Timberjack, he's been at it since 6 AM. Another neighbor works for dispatch for NS Transportation. He got stuck on our secondary road and I had to tug him out with the Powerstroke, then had to plow a path for him. Couldn't get any of the highway plows to swing by, they are at the far reaches of the County just trying to keep the 103 clear!

It is defintly some wet heavy stuff, and the plow wouldn't lift fully. One of the hydraulic lines to the filter (old school pump) had been rubbing and sprang a leak, luckily it held till I got home, fixed now 



Ducke;939050 said:


> Anyone want some snow ?
> We now have approx 30cm down
> It turned to rain this moring then back to snow and now back to rain.
> Wet and heavy is the word of the day.
> Got to get some shut eye lots more to do.


----------



## drivewaydoctor

All lots are salted and prepped for whatever we get tomorrow.

It was nice to finally meet you Pristine PM... Funny running into ya like that...


----------



## McGaw

took a look at the s10, its a rusted out pos. About the only good thing in it was the stereo and the engine. Definately not worth the money. You've convinced me to go with a bigger truck, so I'm looking at a '91, 2500 4x4 tomorrow, as long as I get an e-mail phone call back.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Good luck, what is your budget?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, you to John, very nice lettering btw.


----------



## McGaw

Not to sure, as cheap as possible Either, wait and save money, or go out and buy sorta a project truck and have it ready in time for next year. I found a 2500, that looks like it would need a new engine. I hope it's still available. It was/is a farm truck, they're usually treated pretty good unless the farmers have kids....


----------



## drivewaydoctor

McGaw;939978 said:


> Not to sure, as cheap as possible Either, wait and save money, or go out and buy sorta a project truck and have it ready in time for next year. I found a 2500, that looks like it would need a new engine. I hope it's still available. It was/is a farm truck, they're usually treated pretty good unless the farmers have kids....


I have picked up several "farm trucks" over the last few years for other plow company owners I know and every single truck was a POS... They are often over loaded with sod, grain, poop etc.... I've seen frames bent to hell under the box from over loading it on the farm...

If you buy a "farm truck" be dang careful...


----------



## drivewaydoctor

Pristine PM ltd;939974 said:


> haha, you to John, very nice lettering btw.


Thanks John. We should get together for a brew sometime rather than stand out in the cold...lol


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, yeah, my eyes started tearing up if you noticed. ha


----------



## drivewaydoctor

Pristine PM ltd;940001 said:


> haha, yeah, my eyes started tearing up if you noticed. ha


I thought that was tears of joy from finally getting to meet me... Oh well dangit! LMAO!


----------



## heather lawn spray

drivewaydoctor;939987 said:


> I have picked up several "farm trucks" over the last few years for other plow company owners I know and every single truck was a POS... They are often over loaded with sod, grain, poop etc.... I've seen frames bent to hell under the box from over loading it on the farm...
> 
> If you buy a "farm truck" be dang careful...


My first truck in' 74 was a 13 year old farm truck,('61) THE RIGHT DOOR KEPT FALLING OFF


----------



## Brandon_Pelrine

Just leavin now to do 2nd run before they open at lunch time.

~Brandon


----------



## ff1221

Squalls keep coming off the lake, decent amount down for day 3. Just broke a wing on my Blizzard, little pissed about that but that's the game right, guess I'll just get the tractor out and have at er with that. Good luck out there.


----------



## theonlybull

i was out 3 times yesterday. goin out in about 20 min's to clean our shop, and a couple others. 16" of nice heavy wet snow, with sh1t for traction... i hope i can get plowed in to the backhoe atleast lol

dellwas. about like that here, i had to plow a road so a friend could get home from work. there wasn't even anywhere he could leave his car..


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Gotta love the LES. At my place there was about 5cm this morning. 10km North of me there was 12-15cm, 10km South.. Maybe 1cm

TWN future radar shows a bunch more moving in from the east around noon.


----------



## JD Dave

drivewaydoctor;939987 said:


> I have picked up several "farm trucks" over the last few years for other plow company owners I know and every single truck was a POS... They are often over loaded with sod, grain, poop etc.... I've seen frames bent to hell under the box from over loading it on the farm...
> 
> If you buy a "farm truck" be dang careful...


If you buy any truck you have to be carefull no sense stereo typing.


----------



## McGaw

Lol, JD Dave, would you say "farm trucks" are abused? More than they should be


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;940197 said:


> If you buy any truck you have to be carefull no sense stereo typing.


Awww....someones feelings get hurt???:crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## buckwheat_la

good luck to all you plowers out east,(especially maritimes) i know you are all getting hammered right now


----------



## Elite_Maint

McGaw;939204 said:


> What do you guys know about '97 chev S10's 4x4? Think it could plow?wesport
> 
> Let me know, gonna take a look at one hopefully tonight (as long as it's not sold)


I'm also looking for an S10 I'd probably try a bit newer then a 97 but i think to do Resi's they are pretty good or I'll have to look for a Jeep but i prefer a pick up because you can use the bed to throw stuff in. Also a pick-up can also be used as a back-up to pull a small trailer if need be.


----------



## Daner

Yaa those farmers can be a bad bunch:laughing:
I knew one ole guy turned his 8' truck bed Into a Hot Tub
He picked up a plastic tarp ,lined the box with It ,And filled errrr up with water
Then he also used a old plow pump for his jets to spin the water all around
The gals loved that truck
- 12 cel here and windy, 
Looks like Its going to get wild out there soon with the Flurries on there way:bluebounc


----------



## JD Dave

McGaw;940205 said:


> Lol, JD Dave, would you say "farm trucks" are abused? More than they should be


I know alot of farmers and I don't think they abuse there trucks anymore then a landscaper, snow plower, construction truck. If you buy a 10 year old work truck of course it's going to have more wear to it then a 10 year old truck that was using getting groceries. A worked truck doesn't mean it was abused but that's JMO. I also think just because a truck has plowed snow doesn't mean it was abused. Plus CET bought my old 10 year old farm truck.


JohnnyRoyale;940235 said:


> Awww....someones feelings get hurt???:crying::crying::crying::


Ha Ha. I'm use to people stereo typing me.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I can just picture Dave in the back of his "ford" with a blue tarp with his wife glaring at him.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;940298 said:


> I can just picture Dave in the back of his "ford" with a blue tarp with his wife glaring at him.


I can picture everything except the ford. LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

ford in brackets, due to you trying to hide the fact that you own a GM with your mods! ha


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;940297 said:


> I know alot of farmers and I don't think they abuse there trucks anymore then a landscaper, snow plower, construction truck. If you buy a 10 year old work truck of course it's going to have more wear to it then a 10 year old truck that was using getting groceries. A worked truck doesn't mean it was abused but that's JMO. I also think just because a truck has plowed snow doesn't mean it was abused. Plus CET bought my old 10 year old farm truck.
> 
> Ha Ha. I'm use to people stereo typing me.


Just messing with you...we'd all be hungry without farmers. (skinnier too I'd imagine).

My grandparents on both sides were farmers, and I never really appreciated what they did and how they managed everything as a kid-and can relate to the sterotyping of farmers.

I've recently (last couple of years) been intrigued by the concept of vertical farming.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;940318 said:


> Just messing with you...we'd all be hungry without farmers. (skinnier too I'd imagine).
> 
> My grandparents on both sides were farmers, and I never really appreciated what they did and how they managed everything as a kid-and can relate to the sterotyping of farmers.
> 
> I've recently (last couple of years) been intrigued by the concept of vertical farming.


You joking, I don't believe. If I thought you were serious about the stuff you type I'd already have payed you a visit. LOL


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

A friendly visit I hope.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

http://www.verticalfarm.com/

I had to look that one up. Where will the John Deere be used?  Will John Deere get into helicopters?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

It is truly amazing the amount of product per acre they can produce from the hot houses in Leamington. Truly a multi million dollar crop!!!! 

As for the white crops falling from the sky this season is far from multi million!!!!! Perhaps a c-1 for this eve and another tomorrow  It's a start!!!!!


----------



## cet

I bought JD's 1998 GMC last year with a Boss Vee. Truck must have plowed 150-200 hours. In the summer I pulled a 24' enclosed trailer to Indiana and this year it has plowed 50 hours. By looking at his place and equipment I would say he looks after stuff better then average. Any used piece of equipment is a risk. I have a friend that quit plowing this year. I wouldn't buy a truck from him that he has used for 1 season let alone 10. LOL


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;940338 said:


> A friendly visit I hope.


LOL of course. I hope you didn't take me the wrong way. I get a kick out of the things you say.


cet;940365 said:


> I bought JD's 1998 GMC last year with a Boss Vee. Truck must have plowed 150-200 hours. In the summer I pulled a 24' enclosed trailer to Indiana and this year it has plowed 50 hours. By looking at his place and equipment I would say he looks after stuff better then average. Any used piece of equipment is a risk. I have a friend that quit plowing this year. I wouldn't buy a truck from him that he has used for 1 season let alone 10. LOL


 Thanks. I agree I see some lanscape trucks around here that are 1 year old and there beat to crap. You can tell alot about a company by how there trucks look and they don't have to be brand new to impress me.



Pristine PM ltd;940341 said:


> http://www.verticalfarm.com/
> 
> I had to look that one up. Where will the John Deere be used? Will John Deere get into helicopters?


I had to look it up also. Interesting concept. The John Deere will be plowing the snow not the fields.


----------



## drivewaydoctor

Was,'t stereo typing JD, just speaking from my own experience is all...

Getting ready to head out soon an inspect/plow some properties...


----------



## JD Dave

drivewaydoctor;940398 said:


> Was,'t stereo typing JD, just speaking from my own experience is all...
> 
> Getting ready to head out soon an inspect/plow some properties...


I was kind of joking.


----------



## drivewaydoctor

JD Dave;940407 said:


> I was kind of joking.


Its all good. I always try and be extra nice to farmers for when I hit them up to let me hunt ducks and geese in their fields... LOL


----------



## Bajak

Anyone else noticing EC radar is totally F'ed up this season? In December it showed snow and in fact there wasn't any. The last 2 days it shows nothing here and in fact it has pretty much been snowing constantly. Moderate snow 1-2cm/ hour between 5:30 and 9:00 this morning and never even showed a blip on the map....Oh well....

Round 4 so far for 2010 and number 5 looks to be certain before the 5th. Perhaps before the 4th even.


----------



## Daner

Bajak;940429 said:


> Anyone else noticing EC radar is totally F'ed up this season? In December it showed snow and in fact there wasn't any. The last 2 days it shows nothing here and in fact it has pretty much been snowing constantly. Moderate snow 1-2cm/ hour between 5:30 and 9:00 this morning and never even showed a blip on the map....Oh well....
> 
> Round 4 so far for 2010 and number 5 looks to be certain before the 5th. Perhaps before the 4th even.


I always look at more than 1 radar, And that gives me a good Indication of whats going on out there:waving:

We have blowing snow headed my way from the east

It may soon be time to get the gals to pull the plug on the truck box and geter ready for work:bluebounc


----------



## Bajak

Daner;940446 said:


> I always look at more than 1 radar, And that gives me a good Indication of whats going on out there:waving:
> 
> We have blowing snow headed my way from the east
> 
> It may soon be time to get the gals to pull the plug on the truck box and geter ready for work:bluebounc


I looked at Exeter, King City and Britt, None of them showed anything. Are there any others that cover Bruce county?

Exeter shows nothing over Barrie yet the other two do.

Hope you get a good snow fall Daner.


----------



## poncho62

I just want to know why its so friggin' cold?...Where is Al Gore these days?

Windy, cold and the odd flurry


----------



## Daner

Bajak;940503 said:


> I looked at Exeter, King City and Britt, None of them showed anything. Are there any others that cover Bruce county?
> 
> Exeter shows nothing over Barrie yet the other two do.
> 
> Hope you get a good snow fall Daner.


If you compare the Exeter beside The King City You will notice 1 will not jive with the other
The radars loose sensitivity on the outside ring of there area.
The wind plays a big part as well...It could be blowing the snow right over top of your area and land over by mewesportpayup

It wont take much snow to make some good drifts with this wind

I have my own weather station right here
When I'm Drag Racing I have a weather station set up In the trailer hooked up to a lap top. It has a program that tells me how the air Is and how fast or slow I'm going to be going down the track.
When In the car.....If theres any change, It will be sent remotly to me In the car to make last sec changeswesport
This Is why I get a laugh at a 14 day long range.....The weather can change very quickly at times......I just want It to snow LOL ...A nd lots of It:waving::


----------



## Daner

Still windy here ,And flurries just started -9 cel


----------



## Bajak

And here I am on the outside ring of all of them.:laughing:


----------



## buckwheat_la

Bajak;940662 said:


> And here I am on the outside ring of all of them.:laughing:


i here you, i have the same problem here, one radar in calgary, another in medicine hat, we are on the edge, and rarely get accurate readings, pita


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Round 2 done, going out for round 3 soon. This LES squall is just parked on us. I'm sure the boys in Barrie and Collingwood are having fun



Pristine PM ltd;940298 said:


> I can just picture Dave in the back of his "ford" with a blue tarp with his wife glaring at him.


It' ain't a party without the ******* hot tub 



Bajak;940503 said:


> I looked at Exeter, King City and Britt, None of them showed anything. Are there any others that cover Bruce county?
> 
> Exeter shows nothing over Barrie yet the other two do.
> 
> Hope you get a good snow fall Daner.


Take a look at the interactive one, 
http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/maps/caon0017?ref=topnav_weather_maps

Visibility at the top of the niagara escarpment in zero, Cars in the ditches everywhere. Up to $450 so far today pulling cars out payup OPP is closing roads all over.

Have to say I'm really impressed with the F350s 4X4 system, I dropped 2 wheels into a ditch in a whiteout, Was amazed I was able to drive it out after a little shovelling.


----------



## Daner

Bajak;940662 said:


> And here I am on the outside ring of all of them.:laughing:


So your best bet Is to look out the window....lol

If there Is a storm comming I'm sure the radars will pick It up:waving:


----------



## STRONGARM

Very light flurries here, they are saying 2cm but the radar looks worse??? Who knows???


----------



## Brandon_Pelrine

Where done with this storm now, put 9 hours in alone today. it was really gross i had to so everything by hand on 2 propertys and the other 2 i could only use the ATV in most areas, it was wet snow ontop of 3cms of ice which sucked! lol took 9 hours which normally takes 6, but it was a tough day lol thats for sure sorry dont go no pictures we where just too busy, and i left in a rush forgot camara. but it was a great storm over all got some hours in.


----------



## ff1221

Daner;940293 said:


> Yaa those farmers can be a bad bunch:laughing:
> I knew one ole guy turned his 8' truck bed Into a Hot Tub
> He picked up a plastic tarp ,lined the box with It ,And filled errrr up with water
> Then he also used a old plow pump for his jets to spin the water all around
> The gals loved that truck
> 
> Couple of fellas in town did that one summer, bout half way down the main street the tailgate popped open and everybody went skiddin down the street.:laughing:


----------



## grandview

Snow ban has been coming off lake Ontario all night and all day and it's still snowing.


----------



## cet

grandview;940874 said:


> Snow ban has been coming off lake Ontario all night and all day and it's still snowing.


Your not alone. It is still snowing here too. The south side of any building is a mess. 2-3' drifts every where.

I hope all the guys that like the big storms are getting this one also. I said the 10cm would have been fine. They changed it to 2-4 and we most likely have 15cm.


----------



## Daner

I must be on the bad side of the radar ring
Its breaking all up just before It hits me
Looks like confetti falling

Hope It snows here sone


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;940955 said:


> I must be on the bad side of the radar ring
> Its breaking all up just before It hits me
> Looks like confetti falling
> 
> Hope It snows here sone


Does this look like a squall line ( a baby one) from the north _east_? It's coming apart before it lands on Guelph and Kitchener


----------



## GMC Driver

North routes are getting it good - all off of Lake Ontario.

Roles are reversed for once - usually my guys on the south side are scrambling, because of LE off of Erie. Guys in Welland, Fonthill, Thorold, St.Catharines are going to have a long night!

Radar has been a tough read for this one - looks like the last of it is just coming off the lake now. Kind of interesting to watch EC and WN scramble to adjust accumulations all day. Typically, the ones you hear little about beforehand are the ones that actually transpire into something.


----------



## dellwas

Yup, fun stuff indeed. Might be more in stock come Friday, ATV just announced that they are looking at another nor'easter for then.



theonlybull;940139 said:


> i was out 3 times yesterday. goin out in about 20 min's to clean our shop, and a couple others. 16" of nice heavy wet snow, with sh1t for traction... i hope i can get plowed in to the backhoe atleast lol
> 
> dellwas. about like that here, i had to plow a road so a friend could get home from work. there wasn't even anywhere he could leave his car..


----------



## Daner

heather lawn spray;940961 said:


> Does this look like a squall line ( a baby one) from the north _east_? It's coming apart before it lands on Guelph and Kitchener


It looks like another one headed our way
We could end up with snowxysport


----------



## cet

Daner;940955 said:


> I must be on the bad side of the radar ring
> Its breaking all up just before It hits me
> Looks like confetti falling
> 
> Hope It snows here sone


If your felling left out come on over. I'll stay in bed.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;940999 said:


> It looks like another one headed our way
> We could end up with snowxysport


It must be running pretty low to the ground. It's showing on the KING CITY radar, but not on the EXETER radar. Not a lot of power but low and fast (squall)?


----------



## Bajak

Radar is showing snow here now and *it is not snowing*:laughing:

Something is out of whack!

Hey Daner or viper, Do you know who is doing Willow West Mall? I know Cox Construction had that for years and I heard they don't have it anymore.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Bajak;941082 said:


> Radar is showing snow here now and *it is not snowing*:laughing:
> 
> Something is out of whack!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> yeah
> 
> everything is showing wind NW but the system is tracking form the NE


----------



## heather lawn spray

Chris,

You getting buried??


----------



## cet

heather lawn spray;941099 said:


> Chris,
> 
> You getting buried??


Things aren't great. The wrong side of a building can be bad. We have 1 location with a 1km road. It has been done 7 times. Someone is going at 9 and I am going back at 1. After that I give up. We should have had a heads up to put up a snow fence.

The boys will have a full work out tonight. I'm glad I have a backhoe in the plaza. One of my Son's friends is helping the sidewalk guy. My sidewalk guy is my Brother In Law, almost 50. I bet he burns this 24 year old out. LOL


----------



## mrmagnum

Anyone up near Penetanguisine? My sister and brother in law are up at their cottage and they said the roads heading out are bad. Anyone have any first hand info?


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

mrmagnum;941171 said:


> Anyone up near Penetanguisine? My sister and brother in law are up at their cottage and they said the roads heading out are bad. Anyone have any first hand info?


If it's anything like here, It's pretty bad.
The winds are brutal, Visibility is zero. There's car accidents all over airport rd.

South of 89, pretty much nothing

Everything is drifting in as fast as you can clear it.

And to top my day off just after I finished my last customer for the 4th time I get a call. Some guy in a panic, He has to be to work for 8 and his guy hasn't showed.. Since he was less than 5 minutes away, being the nice guy I am I go over.. The drifts were over my head, Had to me 6 1/2 or 7 ft.

Said "His Guy" normally charges him $20 

Just had to say Sorry, and leave.

Does anyone operate around Rosemont just west of Alliston, just got a email from someone looking for service there


----------



## mrmagnum

EcoGreen Serv;941270 said:


> If it's anything like here, It's pretty bad.
> The winds are brutal, Visibility is zero. There's car accidents all over airport rd.
> 
> South of 89, pretty much nothing
> 
> Everything is drifting in as fast as you can clear it.
> 
> And to top my day off just after I finished my last customer for the 4th time I get a call. Some guy in a panic, He has to be to work for 8 and his guy hasn't showed.. Since he was less than 5 minutes away, being the nice guy I am I go over.. The drifts were over my head, Had to me 6 1/2 or 7 ft.
> 
> Said "His Guy" normally charges him $20
> 
> Just had to say Sorry, and leave.
> 
> Does anyone operate around Rosemont just west of Alliston, just got a email from someone looking for service there


Thanks EcoGreen. Stay safe out there Bro.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;940899 said:


> Your not alone. It is still snowing here too. The south side of any building is a mess. 2-3' drifts every where.
> 
> I hope all the guys that like the big storms are getting this one also. I said the 10cm would have been fine. They changed it to 2-4 and we most likely have 15cm.


Maybe I should come up and demo my Ebling for you.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;941484 said:


> Maybe I should come up and demo my Ebling for you.


Don't do that, my bank account is hurting all ready. There are some spots where it would really shine tonight.


----------



## carver60

we got just under 8 inches, about..really really light stuff. dont even know its there when your pushing it..but its slippery on the roads from it


----------



## McGaw

Getting some sleep now. Supposed to get a little sprinkle overnight, so ill be up at 5 to cleanup and salt.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We keep having flurries. Thought we were all done.... Everyone is going out at 3 to go over it again.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;941555 said:


> We keep having flurries. Thought we were all done.... Everyone is going out at 3 to go over it again.


You went too early up here today. I pulled into my lot at 1 and yours was black and wet, but mine was white.. I just went to my place now and mine is clear and yours is white


----------



## bowtie_guy

well just finished up my first push of 2010!!

My run is doing an industrial park, everything has been closed since new years eve so had some small falls add up to maybe 5cm but lots of drifting.

Was great to be out. Wish we would get more snow!! Only 3rd time out for the 09/10 season. :realmad:

08/09 season by dec 31 i had already been out 14 times.

Snow removal starts in a few hours, going out for 3am. Guy i broker to has a good truck driver who is giving me lessons as i'm getting my A.


----------



## musclecarboy

Just got in from 16 hours of off-and-on plowing. Everything finally looks good and the wind has slowed a bit. The only issue now is the salt not doing anything...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Clearlane works best in these conditions from my exp. Don't know if you could upsell them or not.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;941998 said:


> Clearlane works best in these conditions from my exp. Don't know if you could upsell them or not.


I can't, and I don't care enough to put my own money into it to upgrade. I need it for the sidewalks though, if only CET would call me to sell me some of what he has left ha ha


----------



## Brandon_Pelrine

Anyone gettin any snow up here?? Got everything cleaned up down here only calling for some flurrys so might be some salting runs here soon, but other then that nothin down here. what you been up to george?? any salt needed to be laid in chester??

~Brandon


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;942000 said:


> I can't, and I don't care enough to put my own money into it to upgrade. I need it for the sidewalks though, if only CET would call me to sell me some of what he has left ha ha


If it helps you keep a job for next year you can afford it.


----------



## Triple L

Funny how the weather network changed our forcast from 6 days of sunshine, to 5 days of 1-3 everyday.....


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;942318 said:


> Funny how the weather network changed our forcast from 6 days of sunshine, to 5 days of 1-3 everyday.....


ya noticed that too, eh?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Got to love those computer generated forcasts.... Thurs Friday looks like it might be fun for us in the tropics.... accumulating snow at last, more than an inch!!!!!


----------



## Daner

Triple L;942318 said:


> Funny how the weather network changed our forcast from 6 days of sunshine, to 5 days of 1-3 everyday.....


Yaa They also change my favorite music on the weather Network....I'm going to see If they can send me the C.D.....:wesport

Wheres all the snow?? ,And I thought they said It would be a warm winter
<---------------- Me looking at the sunny skys


----------



## Daner

Look at all the snow coming to my neck of the woods

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/city/pages/on-5_metric_e.html

Time to pull the plug on the hot tub:bluebounc


----------



## augerandblade

jayman3;939452 said:


> I hear you on that,looks like a short nap again tonight,then back out to tackle these big snowfalls,


Hley!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can say Im actually done Im mean DUN, Cept for some lot scraping tonight. (Who says Us Snow Plowers dont scrape for a living.) Be Lucky if I had more than 10 hours of sleep in the last 3 days. Put being a wannabe plow site addict I just had to catch up with this weather thread. Done that. One bottle of Marks Hard Lemonade tops it off, cellphone is now off. Leave a message,


----------



## sonicblue2003

Bored in the tropics.. can Daff and I come up there and at least look at your snow??? We forget what more SNOW is.....


----------



## Bajak

sonicblue2003;942634 said:


> Bored in the tropics.. can Daff and I come up there and at least look at your snow??? We forget what more SNOW is.....


Sure.. I'll even let you plow it. It'll be fun.


----------



## ff1221

sonicblue2003;942634 said:


> Bored in the tropics.. can Daff and I come up there and at least look at your snow??? We forget what more SNOW is.....


Send up a couple of tri-axles and Bajak can fill them for you, then you can put it wherever you want, we have lots to spare here.


----------



## Triple L

Daner;942503 said:


> Look at all the snow coming to my neck of the woods
> 
> http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/city/pages/on-5_metric_e.html
> 
> Time to pull the plug on the hot tub:bluebounc


What 3 snow flakes per day? LOL


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

sonicblue2003;942634 said:


> Bored in the tropics.. can Daff and I come up there and at least look at your snow??? We forget what more SNOW is.....


Come on up here. No lack of snow 



 Got bored tonight so I started playing with the video editor.. This footage is all from yesterday.


----------



## Bajak

In case any Radar technicians that work for EC are looking, It is snowing here, I repeat *it is snowing! *
Observations from 2:10 am to 3:00 am est from my kitchen window looking east.

That was a good sleep. I feel very refreshed:bluebounc.

Cool video Eco. I'm glad they don't move the ditches around too often.:laughing:


----------



## grandview

For the 5th time this week i'll ask you to keep your snow on your side of the bridge!


----------



## Bajak

grandview;943931 said:


> For the 5th time this week i'll ask you to keep your snow on your side of the bridge!


My apologies. I was aiming for Windsor. I'll try lower and to the right for the next time..


----------



## cet

grandview;943931 said:


> For the 5th time this week i'll ask you to keep your snow on your side of the bridge!


My wife wants to go there for 2 days. If I can keep the snow down there I won't have to come. Think of all the money I can save. Plus less clothes in the parking lot. I'll call you if I'm coming. Should I bring a trailer to clear out your garage.


----------



## grandview

better make it a tractor trailer now.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Bajak;943974 said:


> My apologies. I was aiming for Windsor. I'll try lower and to the right for the next time..


Don't forget to set the snow gun at maximum, for it has been way too long since we had some plowable stuff. NTM we need to teach all the rookie low ballers of the region a lesson!!!!wesport


----------



## DeVries

DAFFMOBILEWASH;944706 said:


> Don't forget to set the snow gun at maximum, for it has been way too long since we had some plowable stuff. NTM we need to teach all the rookie low ballers of the region a lesson!!!!wesport


Maybe the guy's out east need to turn their fan a few degrees. I've just had about enough of all this unpredictable lake effect. Been snowing here since Sunday afternoon.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;944000 said:


> My wife wants to go there for 2 days. If I can keep the snow down there I won't have to come. Think of all the money I can save. Plus less clothes in the parking lot. I'll call you if I'm coming. Should I bring a trailer to clear out your garage.


So I take it I'm not invited anymore?  I'd bring the trailer.


----------



## schrader

DeVries;944727 said:


> Maybe the guy's out east need to turn their fan a few degrees. I've just had about enough of all this unpredictable lake effect. Been snowing here since Sunday afternoon.


It's been snowing here non stop since Saturday morning. Atleast 30cm since, the worst part was the wind on |Sunday. Five foot high drifts and blinding white outs made for a long day.

Corey


----------



## augerandblade

schrader;944793 said:


> It's been snowing here non stop since Saturday morning. Atleast 30cm since, the worst part was the wind on |Sunday. Five foot high drifts and blinding white outs made for a long day.
> 
> Corey


I hear you loud and clear. :salute: Last nite I got my lots all scraped down. Five minutes left started snowing again. 3 hours of rest ,then salting runs, clear the walks twice. Back at it tonite again. Never got the amounts your getting but been steady busy since New payupYears.


----------



## Triple L

*Trucks all lettered up!*

Finally broke down and lettered up the trucks today... After 6 years of running without lettering or advertising...

What do you guys think?

Dave - sorry bud but the Ebling lettering had to go, Or else I'd have to start charging a commession LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

looks good, not obnoxious like mine is! My downeaster was lettered for this first time on the truck I drive and I like the way it looks. Now I have to pay extra for the tailgate to be lettered in the spring, and I didn't tell them to letter it, but it works. People will notice the little things like on the ebling, sounds stupid, but it works.


----------



## DKG

,................................


----------



## STRONGARM

Looks like another salt run for the wee hours of the morning in these parts. We've been doing a lot of salting but no plowing around here, I did get to drop my new wideout in oakville the other morning and I think with a bit of a learning curve this thing is going to save me a tone of time.Cheers


----------



## carver60

not complaining about the lettering, but as a sign maker and designer, a black outline should have been applied to the yellow letters. yellow on white is barely visible in the bright day light and the black outline would have brought it right out from the truck and made it more noticeable


----------



## JD Dave

Lettering looks nice Chad.


----------



## cet

I like the location on the extended cab. It all looks good.


----------



## buckwheat_la

well today the weather man lied, and lied, and LIED, all day, it should end at night, then morning, then afternoon, now this evening, and it is still snowing. i have a question though, how does environment canada work its warnings, we have had at least 20 cm of snow today, but no weather warning? Any ideas as to why?


----------



## JD Dave

buckwheat_la;945215 said:


> well today the weather man lied, and lied, and LIED, all day, it should end at night, then morning, then afternoon, now this evening, and it is still snowing. i have a question though, how does environment canada work its warnings, we have had at least 20 cm of snow today, but no weather warning? Any ideas as to why?


No idea, it seems like we have a lot more storm warnings then years ago and they are not needed. I could really careless about what the weatherman says anyways. It snow alot we plow, it snows a little we salt.


----------



## Triple L

carver60;945065 said:


> not complaining about the lettering, but as a sign maker and designer, a black outline should have been applied to the yellow letters. yellow on white is barely visible in the bright day light and the black outline would have brought it right out from the truck and made it more noticeable


Thanks for all the comments guys, I just wanted something small so when we're doing a landscape job and people drive by they'll atleast see a name and not just a nobody... Plus both these trucks are personal trucks to...

Looks like a salt run for me tonight...


----------



## mrmagnum

Lettering looks Great Triple L!


----------



## grandview

Looks like another 5am run tomorrow.Thank you Canada.


----------



## musclecarboy

grandview;945385 said:


> Looks like another 5am run tomorrow.Thank you Canada.


Looks like we're in the clear for the next couple days. Thursday into Friday looks like a light push.


----------



## heather lawn spray

grandview;945385 said:


> Looks like another 5am run tomorrow.Thank you Canada.


Your bill for delivery will be in the mail tomorrow afternoontymusic


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

grandview;945385 said:


> Looks like another 5am run tomorrow.Thank you Canada.


GV good thing for free trade!!!

A special weather statement has just been issued for SE michigan for freezing drizzle!!! :laughing: It's only 25 deg outside with rain in the upper atmosphere... wow that is wierd!!!

LLL lettering looks like a good investment. Like the 8500 Ebling combo, see how this winter treats me perhaps a addition in the near future.  Any issues throwing the salt??


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;945295 said:


> Thanks for all the comments guys, I just wanted something small so when we're doing a landscape job and people drive by they'll atleast see a name and not just a nobody... Plus both these trucks are personal trucks to...
> 
> Looks like a salt run for me tonight...


Lettering looks good, simple to the point!

In Ottawa you Must have ur company logo "visible" to bylaw officers & cops while plowing snow. Otherwise they can issue tickets. Are your trucks not plated commercially?


----------



## grandview

Just got back in . A light freezing drizzle came down to.


----------



## sonicblue2003

Daff... I will be out at my favorite hangout today working on the damn dodge... if your out and about...
I guess we have a whopper coming in... finally might see the trigger amount of snow!!!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Will try to make it out Shawn. 

It is going to snow in the tropics this week. Might even get 3-4" out of the whole deal. The funny part is that the true tropics will even get snow this week, thats right Florida!!!!! As for next week keep your day planner empty around the 15th......... if the GFS holds true we are in for some fun!!


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;945572 said:


> Lettering looks good, simple to the point!
> 
> In Ottawa you Must have ur company logo "visible" to bylaw officers & cops while plowing snow. Otherwise they can issue tickets. Are your trucks not plated commercially?


Really, WOW they would bust alot of guys down here then...

Ya all my trucks are plated commerically... Atleast they better be when the license plate sticker costs me around $500.00... Gotta love it!

Todays little salt run turned into a more less full run, plowing here and there, even had to do the driveways


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Anyone else seen the 15th GFS...... thoughts???? Seems the tropics are in the 2-5" range for the next system.


----------



## Daner

DAFFMOBILEWASH;946598 said:


> Anyone else seen the 15th GFS...... thoughts???? Seems the tropics are in the 2-5" range for the next system.


The Air Is certainly changing...Looks like there will be some snow around

I had to plow here and there today..And was out last night as well plowing and sanding.

I just get together with 7 old Farmers......And they all have grey hair...Thats where I get my most accurate forecast:waving:........Triple Nice job on the lettering ,Clean and neat


----------



## Daner

I see the system headed this way....The heavier snow Is tracking on the bottom(South)
But It trying to pull north.......Lets get dee snow magnets out LOL:bluebounc
Daff,,,,Its looks like you will be plowing. We will know more tomorrow


----------



## grandview

Just want to say thanks for the night off tonight. No snow till Thursday


----------



## STRONGARM

I was just looking at the forcast for Thursday/ Friday, looks like a couple of cm again. Anyone hear any different? I was planing on heading to buffalo fri night for the game and I just don't want anything to sneak up on me. Thanks!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Magnet is on Daner !!! For we are on the north side of the highest accumulation amounts too. 

Going out tonight to try some liquid pre treatment on the action packed areas. For I have a feeling the onset timing of the storm is going to create some ice packed lots. With the temps plumiting on the back side the low beter to have any advantage that is possible. 

Does anyone pre wet the salt in the northern areas to try to offset the working temps of salt?? Just wondering what the general consensious out there.


----------



## GMC Driver

Anyone planning on making it to the LO show next week.


----------



## Bajak

Hope my aim is good this time Daff. 

No snow for .....wait a minute ....little chance of snow here for a couple of days:bluebounc.


----------



## ff1221

GMC Driver;947342 said:


> Anyone planning on making it to the LO show next week.


Hoping to head down Tuesday if the weather holds, Thursday if we get snow on Tuesday.


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver;947342 said:


> Anyone planning on making it to the LO show next week.


We are, looking for a ride Dave?


----------



## sonicblue2003

Detroit news stations must be bored... They are gearing up for a major snowstorm??? 2-4" Wow!! 
Ya its been a slow season.
Saddle up Daff , Were gonna ride!! BTW Keep your phone on in case the Dodge don't make it...


----------



## Daner

Theres lots of moisture In the air ......There could be some pop up snow showers along with this systemwesport


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Looks like Windsor will be in the thick of things for a change. Nothing in comparison to the LES boys but at least the plow might be used!!! I'm not sure if it was the blower or the magnet that worked so keep them both running for we need to play catch up. By the way thanks guys!!!!!


----------



## Daner

I just got back from the Gm dealer In Guelph.....Had to bring my truck In for a recall

Also that little cold snap we had last week.....Well the Gmc Gaser would not start.....Two days...Had to boast It twice with the good old Dodge.
And the Gmc has 2 batteries. It may be a problem with the receiver end of the remote start.

Anyway we have light Flurry activity going on around town


----------



## Daner

Daff It looks like Its just reaching your neck of the woods


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

The humidity levels were very high all day in fact almost a fog. Thats good news for all the precip in the upper atmosphere will reach the ground as soon as it arives so no false radar echos or virgra(sp for sure). Snow started falling a hour or so ago with these smaller than small flakes. Almost a mist, you know how it goes.... Big snow little snow, little snow big snow!!!:laughing:

On the back side of all of this the winds are going to pick up and toss the weightless powder all over the place. That good news nothing like putting all the blue collar rookies to a real test. Sure it might not be the storm of the century but it will be interesting for the tropics. The 15th storm is still on the GFS and is formed into a monster.... now the only issue is the marginal temps to go with it now!!! All I know is if it is all snow we might get the storm of the century. As of now the NAO is at a almost unheard of low and rising....Stay tuned!!

Shawn the phone is always on if you need some help. Keep in mind the old Dodge has experience and will not let you down!!!wesport


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Landscape Ontario Show Jan 12 to 14 2010 anyone going?

Im going on Wednesday... its not like its going to snow...


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;948452 said:


> Landscape Ontario Show Jan 12 to 14 2010 anyone going?
> 
> Im going on Wednesday... its not like its going to snow...


Wednesday it is. Were going to meet at Mother Tuckers at 1pm.


----------



## sonicblue2003

Off to see the wizard.. the wonderful wizard of SNOW :bluebounc
Installed conveyor belt ( 3/4" thick) to the ends of my plow today .. now its 10 feet wide!! less than 5 minutes to remove or install...


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;947860 said:


> We are, looking for a ride Dave?


Ya - my cars broke down!

Just wondering - hope the weather works out. I may not be able to go if circumstances dictate, but we'll send the guys on their own then. Should I trust them with the cc?



JD Dave;948461 said:


> Wednesday it is. Were going to meet at Mother Tuckers at 1pm.


In Gurlington?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;948461 said:


> Wednesday it is. Were going to meet at Mother Tuckers at 1pm.


is that before or after the show?

I am thinking maybe we should call in advance and let them know to ramp up the production if we are going to hit them up.


----------



## Triple L

I think it depends on how many people actually plan on coming.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Im just kidding :laughing: about calling ahead... 

Im surprised Dave suggested it... I thought he ONLY ate pizza.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

MIDTOWNPC;948452 said:


> Landscape Ontario Show Jan 12 to 14 2010 anyone going?
> 
> Im going on Wednesday... its not like its going to snow...


Do you need to be a member of LO ?


----------



## Triple L

Anyone and anybody can come... Im pretty impressed how just yesterday John Deere sent me free passes with my name on them and everything, I just have to walk on in now :yow!: I always hated waiting 45 min in line... Also my dealer Nestech sent me 3 passes as well so Im good to go LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;948784 said:


> Anyone and anybody can come... Im pretty impressed how just yesterday John Deere sent me free passes with my name on them and everything, I just have to walk on in now :yow!: I always hated waiting 45 min in line... Also my dealer Nestech sent me 3 passes as well so Im good to go LOL


How about a ticket for your new best friend then?

I eat more then Pizza Dean, you don't get this big by being picky. I chose Mothertuckers because it's a buffet and we ate there last year. I was going to go somewhere different but they had all kinds of foods to keep everyone happy. DKG and I are going. Make sure you bring our Ebling Chad and park it out front. LOL


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;948784 said:


> Anyone and anybody can come... Im pretty impressed how just yesterday John Deere sent me free passes with my name on them and everything, I just have to walk on in now :yow!: I always hated waiting 45 min in line... Also my dealer Nestech sent me 3 passes as well so Im good to go LOL


I had one free pass show up with my name on it in a LO envelope, but have no idea who sent it, and my brick dealer got me two so my crew is set.

Did anyone get this months Landscape Trades Magazine (I know most of them are in the garbage) The Oaks ad on the inside front cover is a driveway we did here in town this summer, and they are using our work in their 2010 catalog, hope they are available at the show.


----------



## JD Dave

Change of plans, we're meeting at the Lonestar on Dixon rd at 1p Jan 13


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

man, I called my dealer last week and they didn't know where they were.

Unless you pre-registered, I still think you may have to line up.


----------



## Triple L

Usually the pre register line is longer then the straight sign up line I find...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

ah, that makes so much sense... ha
I will be in the free pass, no register line with you then.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

JD Dave;949104 said:


> Change of plans, we're meeting at the Lonestar on Dixon rd at 1p Jan 13



Sounds Good, I'll see you there..


----------



## augerandblade

JD Dave;949104 said:


> Change of plans, we're meeting at the Lonestar on Dixon rd at 1p Jan 13


Thats the way to do it. Ya gotta confuse Momma Nature maybe even change the date cuz Murphys Law says youre gonna get a Mother of All Snow Storms that day.


----------



## JD Dave

EcoGreen Serv;949282 said:


> Sounds Good, I'll see you there..


Perfect.......


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Looks like Huron is making it a little bit colder, hopefully it still passes south of us onto Grandview.


----------



## Bajak

Another quiet one here. 

The days are now more than the number of plows for 2010.


----------



## grandview

Well it was nice to have one day off. Heading out now.That's again Canada for the arctic air.


----------



## musclecarboy

Going for a salt, nothing serious. Looks like we have a week or so with nothing up ahead


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Dusting in the city, going to water on contact with a little bit of salt-so I'm told.


----------



## snowplowchick

3" in spots here. Kinda wish the weatherman was accurate about the snowfall, but everyone had a record response this am(first full snow I guess). It ended a few hours ago, just light flurries now. I think we have gotten the kinks out with everyone because it is our first full push of snow. Out for salting now.


----------



## buckwheat_la

all this last week, temperatures around the -20 to -40 the upcoming week, +1 to +9 , crazy alberta weather


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

I guess TWN Strikes again.
Less than 1cm... Ahhh Ok,,, 4cm on the ground here and still coming down. Very light fluff.
And more coming this way of the Radar


----------



## grandview

Back. About 4 inches came in but we might get more


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

North Oshawa had nothing, but looks like something is coming in now. Everything else was just a salting.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;949651 said:


> Going for a salt, nothing serious. Looks like we have a week or so with nothing up ahead


I guarantee we have a plowable event after that statement. Thank you.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Does anyone know somewhere locally that carries Salt Hydrometers (Salometer) ?. Just the standard plastic ones, Not the Misco or similar digital ones.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Hey, had some of that white suff fall from the heavens last night!!!! The blower and magnets worked perfect!! A nice 3-5" swath of fluff in our region. All in all a fun night, no breakdowns EZ snow rates to keep up with and lots of time to get things done !!!!

Keep the magnets handy for the 15th or so ... A moisture laden depression is taking aim and we dont want this one to get away!!! Sure it might be rain or perhaps snow but the GFS is fun to watch and dream about the formation of the MONSTER OF 2010!!!!

GV hope you had you beauty sleep!! Here comes another delivery (on the house) .....
Daner hows Ol Skully been?? Haven't heard much lately!!!


----------



## JD Dave

EcoGreen Serv;949838 said:


> Does anyone know somewhere locally that carries Salt Hydrometers (Salometer) ?. Just the standard plastic ones, Not the Misco or similar digital ones.


Pm DKG he'll know.


----------



## Daner

DAFFMOBILEWASH;950014 said:


> Hey, had some of that white suff fall from the heavens last night!!!! The blower and magnets worked perfect!! A nice 3-5" swath of fluff in our region. All in all a fun night, no breakdowns EZ snow rates to keep up with and lots of time to get things done !!!!
> 
> Keep the magnets handy for the 15th or so ... A moisture laden depression is taking aim and we dont want this one to get away!!! Sure it might be rain or perhaps snow but the GFS is fun to watch and dream about the formation of the MONSTER OF 2010!!!!
> 
> GV hope you had you beauty sleep!! Here comes another delivery (on the house) .....
> Daner hows Ol Skully been?? Haven't heard much lately!!!


Good to hear you had some snow In Beach Ball County

We Are just taken er cool at this end

Looks like a cold night here tonight


----------



## Triple L

snowplowchick;949753 said:


> 3" in spots here. Kinda wish the weatherman was accurate about the snowfall, but everyone had a record response this am(first full snow I guess). It ended a few hours ago, just light flurries now. I think we have gotten the kinks out with everyone because it is our first full push of snow. Out for salting now.


Why do you comment on how much snow you got on this thread but will not tell anyone where you do your work? Kinda pointless dont ya think.....


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;950266 said:


> Why do you comment on how much snow you got on this thread but will not tell anyone where you do your work? Kinda pointless dont ya think.....


Relax she plows in Canada.


----------



## Grassman09

EcoGreen Serv;949838 said:


> Does anyone know somewhere locally that carries Salt Hydrometers (Salometer) ?. Just the standard plastic ones, Not the Misco or similar digital ones.


I went to the Pet Smart last weekend and got one. $9.00 plus tax. Its called Coralife Deep Six. 16 % to 43% in 2% increments.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

so it tests the % of salt in the brine?


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Grassman09;950461 said:


> I went to the Pet Smart last weekend and got one. $9.00 plus tax. Its called Coralife Deep Six. 16 % to 43% in 2% increments.


Thanks, never thought of one for saltwater aquariums

Maybe they're calibrated differently , On my other one I'd look for a 88.3% reading to confirm a 23.3% salt content. Perhaps it's calibrated for salt percentage.



Pristine PM ltd;950789 said:


> so it tests the % of salt in the brine?


Yes, It measures the specific gravity so you can confirm the salt % and the freezing point.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;950789 said:


> so it tests the % of salt in the brine?


Important when making your own Brine. Can I interest you in some liquids Jon?

Everyone wants you to become there dealer, yet they wont sell you a tote full so you can test there product. 



EcoGreen Serv;950891 said:


> Thanks, never thought of one for saltwater aquariums
> 
> Maybe they're calibrated differently , On my other one I'd look for a 88.3% reading to confirm a 23.3% salt content. Perhaps it's calibrated for salt percentage.


I'll either make my own brine next week or buy some and see what it says and let you know.

If you are going to the Landscape show next week Eco solutions (Fusion products) as well as Futures Road solutions (Geo Melt products) will be there and might have samples of there brine's.


----------



## musclecarboy

All the liquid ice-melt talk has me interested. I'm just wondering it's effectiveness and cost savings to see if it's even worth the expenses. I wouldn't implement it myself at this point, but it seems interesting for future growth to supplement traditional bulk salt application


----------



## Grassman09

It wont replace salt. It will compliment it. It can also work too good where you might not have to apply material in some instances and then how do you charge for that? 

Key is cost. The Calcium/Mag mixes are up there is price as well as the Beat Juice stuff. Salt brine is cheap to make and buy. Not many places sell just brine they all sell mixes. I picked up a calcium and salt mix from Draglam last week. I used too much in my sprayer, its not 100% calibrated.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Grassman09;950948 said:


> Important when making your own Brine. Can I interest you in some liquids Jon?
> 
> Everyone wants you to become there dealer, yet they wont sell you a tote full so you can test there product.
> 
> I'll either make my own brine next week or buy some and see what it says and let you know.
> 
> If you are going to the Landscape show next week Eco solutions (Fusion products) as well as Futures Road solutions (Geo Melt products) will be there and might have samples of there brine's.


I got a email from Larry Bartram at Future Road solutions with tote pricing. There is a Dealer in Caledon, BP Landscaping, but nothing up here. If you PM me your Email I'll send you the info.

The pricing of Fusion 2350 I got from Salt Depot was better per Litre,


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Some info on measuing salinity, keep in mind for aquariums but its still good info. We are roughly looking for 230 PPT for a salt content. Also refractometers are the best for measuring salinity. Like this one: http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/t-cprefact/Salinity+Refractometer.html



> Salinity vs Specific Gravity
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The whole salinity vs specific gravity issue is not too tough to figure out. It all depends on the instruments used to do the measurements, what temperature they are calibrated for and which engineering unit you prefer to go by.
> 
> Salinity is expressed in parts per thousand ( ppt ).
> It's just a measurement of the weight of the salt/minerals compared to the weight of the pure water.
> Normal seawater is typically 35 ppt in most areas of a reef.
> 
> It could be 35 grams of salt per 1000 grams of water.
> It could be 35 pounds of salt per 1000 pounds of water.
> It could be 35 tons of salt per 1000 tons of water.
> 
> You could even use your own body weight as an engineering unit.
> I weigh about 175 pounds.
> I could easily say that the salinity of seawater is 35 broomer5's of salt per thousand boomer5's of water.
> The weight ratio of salt (solids ) to water ( liquid ) is 35 TO 1000
> 
> Using ppt as the units then - the salinity would be considered to be 35 ppt at ANY temperature.
> 
> SPECIFIC GRAVITY on the other hand is not a weight to weight comparison. It is a weight to volume comparison.
> When we talk weight to volume ~ we are talking DENSITY.
> Density is just how much something weighs compared to how much space it takes up.
> 
> Picture a little clear acrylic cubic box that measures 1cm x 1cm x 1cm on the inside.
> Fill it with pure water.
> It now contains 1 cc ( cubic centimeter ) of water.
> This little clear box of water contains exactly 1 milliliter of water.
> 1 cc = 1 ml
> 
> Now if you could weigh just the water in this little box ~ How much would the water alone weigh ?
> 
> The answer is IT DEPENDS.
> 
> The actual weight of this volume of pure water will depend on the temperature and the atmospheric pressure.
> 
> The metric standard for weight is grams.
> It just so happens that this little clear box of water we have, if it's temperature was 4 degrees C ( 39.2 F ) and it was at sea level where the atmospheric pressure is 1 atmosphere ( 14.7 psi ) then the 1 cc of water ( 1 ml ) would weigh in at a whopping 1 gram.
> 
> In other words ~ 1 cc of water is 1 ml of water and weighs 1 gram. Were talking PURE WATER here.
> 
> This is how people came up with the term "Specific Gravity"
> The DENSITY of water ~ how much it weighs ~ for a given VOLUME is referred to as the SPECIFIC GRAVITY.
> 
> In our pure water example above - the specific gravity would be 1.000
> 
> 1.000 gram of pure water in a 1.000 cubic centimeter container.
> 
> Now the tricky part.
> 
> Water ( in a LIQUID state ) expands and contracts with temperature changes.
> The warmer it is - it expands.
> The cooler it is - it contracts.
> When water expands or contracts - it either takes up more volume or less volume. But the amount of salt in the sample does not change. Only the volume of the water changes.
> The ppt stays the same.
> 
> So ......... if we're using specific gravity as our measurement - we need to always look at the temperature of the saltwater too.
> Specific gravity is a measurement of the WEIGHT of salt to the VOLUME.
> Specific gravity is a measurement of the saltwater's DENSITY as compared to DENSITY of pure water - for the same volume of each.
> 
> There are a ton of charts on the internet, and in most any decent marine aquarium book. I can send you a chart if you want a good one. Be careful though - there are some contradicting charts floating around out there.
> 
> We'll use 3 different temperatures as examples, and the chart goes something like this.
> 
> At 60 degrees F
> 35 ppt = 1.026 S.G.
> 
> At 70 degrees F
> 35 ppt = 1.025 S.G.
> 
> At 80 degrees F
> 35 ppt = 1.023 S.G.
> 
> As you can see - the salinity is the same for each example.
> It's still 35 ppt
> 
> But as the temperature goes up - the specific gravity goes down.
> 
> This is simply because the water expands at a higher temperature - and the density must therefore change as well.
> 
> Back to our little clear acrylic box of saltwater now.
> The box is full of saltwater with a salinity of 35 ppt.
> 
> At 60 degrees F - the saltwater in this little box now weighs 1.026 grams.
> 
> At 70 degrees F - the box of same saltwater weighs 1.025 grams.
> 
> At 80 degrees F - the box of same saltwater weighs 1.023 grams.
> 
> The temperature of the saltwater MUST BE considered when using specific gravity as the measurement.
> 
> Okay you say - How does all of this crap mean anything to me and my marine tanks ???
> 
> You need to see what TEMPERATURE your hydrometer is CALIBRATED for.
> 
> Most refractometers or hydrometers are calibrated for liquids at a given temperature. The swing arm units like FasTests - I don't know what they are calibrated for. I don't like using them for that reason - plus they don't seem to give me good results.
> They're okay if that's all you have, I still have one too.
> 
> The refractometer I use is calibrated for 68 degrees F.
> 
> The floating glass hyrdometer is calibrated for 75 degrees F.
> 
> What you need to do then - is measure the mixed up aerated saltwater with your instrument and thermometer, and write both values down on paper.
> Then refer to a specific gravity vs. temperature chart - find your temperture you just wrote down and see what the S.G. is for that given temperature.
> From a good chart for the marine hobby - you will also be able to determine the PPT salinity as well.
> 
> I like to mix my IO and RO/DI water to a salinity of 35 ppt.
> 
> The actual specific gravity of that batch of saltwater may be differerent - depending on the actual temperature I read on my thermometer, the instrument I use for S.G./Density and the chart I'm looking at to do the conversion.
> 
> Normally - I heat the RO/DI water with a heater - get it up around 78 -80 F ( my tank temperature ) mix in IO saltmix at 1/2 cup per gallon freshwater - toss in a little more salt and let it run overnight.
> 
> Then the following day - when I plan to do the water change.
> Get out my tools - take the two measurements, thermometer and refractometer - look at the chart and tweek it up or down with a little more salt or a little more fresh RO/DI.
> 
> After doing this several times - I get lazy too - repeat the same procedures as I have before, get it as close as I can - and move on from there.
> 
> It doesn't have to be exact. It does need to be very close though.
> 
> The reasons why density, ppt and specific gravity are what they are IS very exact in every respect ......... but for my tanks - getting it real close is fine for me.
> 
> If you made it this far reading - congratulations - you must be interested.
> If you have anything to add to this thread - please do so.
> We're always interested in trying to figure all this stuff out - and any other views would be appreciated
> 
> Plus - if it looks like my chart is not correct - please let me know.
> As I said - there are several different charts out there - and I may have the wrong one too


----------



## Grassman09

EcoGreen Serv;951058 said:


> I got a email from Larry Bartram at Future Road solutions with tote pricing. There is a Dealer in Caledon, BP Landscaping, but nothing up here. If you PM me your Email I'll send you the info.
> 
> The pricing of Fusion 2350 I got from Salt Depot was better per Litre,


Yup I know of BP and I talked to Larry Last week. Funny I have not seen BP use the product they sell. Or well not at the accounts they have across from mine anyways.

Eco Solutions is the distributer in Canada for Fusion and I believe they have teamed up Ossian Inc of Iowa usa to build there own facility to manufacturer there own line of products.

So far Eco solutions has not been able to supply any quantity of there products to most of there dealers other then there brother or sister company International Landscaping to treat there own salt. I guess Futuers has taken advantage of that.

You will need your own tank or tote other wise they charge you for the tote and it is yours no refund. I get my totes free or well a 24 of beer once in a wile. 
Price Per Litre at Eco Solutions Milton. 

Fusion $590.00
Fusion 2350 $490.00
Fusion 2330 $390.00
Eco Brine $100.00

Geo Melt Products aka Futures in Canada.

S50 $550
S30 $450
Eco Brine $250

Draglam Salt has a Product Called Master Melt 50 from Pollard Hi way Products which is awfully close to the Michigan border. It could come from that Chloride guy from Michigan. It sounds like his stuff.
MSDS Master Melt 50

I do not know why the stuff from futures is more expensive. Especially salt brine. I was told by there distributer in Burlington Legends Landscape supply is that well its computer mixed so you know you are getting good product.


----------



## Triple L

Is there not a liquids thread elsewhere


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;951453 said:


> Is there not a liquids thread elsewhere


Yes but american.. We are Canadians remember.. Well I can speak for myself..

Where to get stuff in the US and what it is called there is great if you live there.


----------



## Triple L

I know what your saying dave, IMO, I can just see this getting wayyy too off topic...


----------



## Bajak

Triple L;951470 said:


> I know what your saying dave, IMO, I can just see this getting wayyy too off topic...


"Canadian Weather+++++Snow"..............
This thread is about an actual topic?........:laughing:

J/K Chad.


----------



## Bajak

It is sunny and cold @ 134 1st Ave. S. Chesley Ontario. 
I am going to Guelph to price a job this afternoon and when I return, I may post on the weather conditions from here to there.


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;951470 said:


> I know what your saying dave, IMO, I can just see this getting wayyy too off topic...


You seemed to enjoy the interlock pics last March that I posted here! LOL same with musclecarboy.


----------



## Triple L

I agree a pic here and there on off topic stuff is all good, even I do it... 

Have any of you seen the last few pages on the liquids must read thread by clapper... Thats what this will turn into

I think we should all start talking about my ebling and why you should and shouldnt have one on this thread to......................................................................................................................


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;951501 said:


> I agree a pic here and there on off topic stuff is all good, even I do it...
> 
> Have any of you seen the last few pages on the liquids must read thread by clapper... Thats what im talking about... Knock yourself out guys...
> 
> I think we should all start talking about my ebling and why you should and shouldnt have one on this thread to......................................................................................................................


Sure man go for it. But really is there a reason other then price as to why we should not all have one? Wait no sorry dont do that.

How can it get out of hand? As long as its De iceing liquids.


----------



## Bajak

Grassman09;951505 said:


> Sure man go for it. But really is there a reason other then price as to why we should not all have one? Wait no sorry dont do that.


They don't have a backhoe mount!........ Or do they?......That would be cool.


----------



## Grassman09

Bajak;951509 said:


> They don't have a backhoe mount!........ Or do they?......That would be cool.


I'm sure me or DKG or Kubota M8540 could help you rig something up.  that would be cool..

Run it off the Hydro flow from the machine.

Did you know they used the beat juice stuff up in your neck of the woods? Want the info? I stumbled on it accidentally.


----------



## creativedesigns

LOL Chad, I seen u got an ass whoopin' from Snowcrete in Daves suka punch thread! LMAO!! :laughing:


----------



## DeVries

Triple L;951501 said:


> I think we should all start talking about my ebling and why you should and shouldnt have one on this thread
> 
> Maybe we can incorperate how the liquids are better for your Ebling than rock salt, as some think that your blade will be rusted out in a couple seasons from you salting with it on:laughing:


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

........tymusic


----------



## snowplowchick

Triple L, what are you the post police for this thread?:salute:

First you tell me not to post because after your PM I didn't tell you where I live, and now everyone can't have a nice "local" discussion about liquid de-icers?!?

Wake up on the wrong side of the bed?:laughing:


----------



## creativedesigns

snowplowchick;951711 said:


> Triple L, what are you the post police for this thread?:salute:
> Wake up on the wrong side of the bed?:laughing:


.....And guess what was right beside him! LOL


----------



## Triple L

HAHAHAHA good one Cre 

Snowplowchick - why dont you come to the L.O. GTG on Wed? Toronto's not that far from Canada....

And no I do not in anyway think im the police of ANY thread... But if you read the last 3 pages of this thread http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=70793&page=7

I can totally see this happening on this thread, as already the last 2 pages are nothing but liquids and I think a new thread maby "Canadian Salt+++++++Liquids" should be started for all of you who are using liquids or looking at getting into it... Its better for everyone that way, Cause alot of what i've read is good information so far, even tho i think its gonna turn into a conversation about pumps and tips and products, and experiences ect... that really dosent belong much on a weather thread, but how do you referance that a year or two from now... O ya, go back to page 380 on the weather thread...


----------



## heather lawn spray

. . . the weather is cold the winds are light. . .


----------



## Grassman09

heather lawn spray;951843 said:


> . . . the weather is cold the winds are light. . .


LOL :laughing::laughing: tymusic


----------



## creativedesigns

Grassman09;951972 said:


> LOL :laughing::laughing: tymusic


LMAO!!! I bet'ya Triple L is just shakin' his head now.


----------



## Grassman09

creativedesigns;952093 said:


> LMAO!!! I bet'ya Triple L is just shakin' his head now.


What comes around goes around is what I always say.


----------



## Triple L

U betcha buddy!

So Grassman, Did you ever get that backblade motor of yours fixed?

Looks like 2 snowflakes for Wed... I can see them bumping that up tho, Just cause everyone wants to go to the L.O. show... Never fails


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave how many Coronas are ya into now?


----------



## Kubota 8540

So, what's with everybody trying to take this Liquids ++++effects on / Ebling back blade thread off track?


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;952116 said:


> U betcha buddy!
> 
> So Grassman, Did you ever get that backblade motor of yours fixed?


Its at the Hydro shop being rebuilt. I never said it was better then your blade or faster. 
Where ya trying to go with that one?


----------



## Grassman09

creativedesigns;952122 said:


> JD Dave how many Coronas are ya into now?


You mean Laker light or Lucky Logger..


----------



## Triple L

just wondering.... Geez man, im not the one always trying to start a fight


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;952151 said:


> just wondering.... Geez man, im not the one always trying to start a fight


Ohh okay.. I'm selling it and going to buy your blade off you in 2 years when its all rusty.. Wait maybe Pristine will buy it off you.


----------



## cet

I hope some of you guys get some snow, it looks like you need it.


----------



## Grassman09

cet;952627 said:


> I hope some of you guys get some snow, it looks like you need it.


Triple L just needs to find out where snowplowchic resides then all will be good.


----------



## buckwheat_la

you what i am thinking is someone tried to start a canadian plowers group, I wonder if we shouldn't take it more seriously!!!, i don't think any of the moderators are going to come police our thread, us Canadians are just do DAMN polite. lol


----------



## sonicblue2003

Sometimes you need to break up a thread with different things... Its like having ADHD... keeps ya on your toes.. Oh.. Brb .. gonna go watch the squirrel now... lol


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;952633 said:


> Triple L just needs to find out where snowplowchic resides then all will be good.


I think im going to visit the pet peeves thread LOL


----------



## ff1221

I want to head to LO on Tuesday, so I'd appreciate all you folks drawing all the snow from my area to yours so I don't have to plow snow Tuesday morning.


----------



## heather lawn spray

ff1221;952861 said:


> I want to head to LO on Tuesday, so I'd appreciate all you folks drawing all the snow from my area to yours so I don't have to plow snow Tuesday morning.


Got it!

ummm

who do we send the bill to??


----------



## Triple L

Looks like they cleaned up the forcast for Wed. now... Decent! xysport


----------



## Daner

My Weather guessing has been way off course.....I thought that big blue blob on the radar was headed right this waywesport
Yaa I can tell we need some snow,even If we have all contracts
I'm going to start every thing up today,and leave them run a while


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

C-1 for tonight/Monday, potential for 1-3 to the north of the tropics. This week looks to be nice and warm might break the 0 mark for a little bit. 

We had a heavy freezing fog here last night, from my observations from other seasons this will usually bring some heavy snows in the near future. Lets hope so for everyone seems to be getting a little cabin crazy......


----------



## Mr Bigblock

I had my plows out for the first time the other night also had salt in the spreader for the first time, Where is the snow


----------



## ff1221

heather lawn spray;952920 said:


> Got it!
> 
> ummm
> 
> who do we send the bill to??


Dalton McGuinty, after all this is a province wide request.:laughing:


----------



## ff1221

DAFFMOBILEWASH;953116 said:


> C-1 for tonight/Monday, potential for 1-3 to the north of the tropics. This week looks to be nice and warm might break the 0 mark for a little bit.
> 
> We had a heavy freezing fog here last night, from my observations from other seasons this will usually bring some heavy snows in the near future. Lets hope so for everyone seems to be getting a little cabin crazy......


I could use a good heavy snow here in a week or so, 12 or 16" of the heavy stuff, I've been waiting for a good one to finish the new kid on the block with his Walmart snowplow on his 89 F-350


----------



## heather lawn spray

ff1221;953304 said:


> Dalton McGuinty, after all this is a province wide request.:laughing:


I still have a bone to pick with him about weed spraying in this province!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

wow... you guys have to much time on your hands. And it is only going to get worse, nothing much on the radar.

Ah well, hopefully Lonestar has a back room where we can get snowfight club going. The only rule is that you can't talk about snowfight club. I will ref, as my face is a little too pretty to be hit with a snowball.


----------



## DKG

heather lawn spray;953366 said:


> I still have a bone to pick with him about weed spraying in this province!!


Yeah I'm really peeved at being legislated out of business!!


----------



## heather lawn spray

Pristine PM ltd;953398 said:


> wow... you guys have to much time on your hands. And it is only going to get worse, nothing much on the radar.
> 
> Ah well, hopefully Lonestar has a back room where we can get snowfight club going. The only rule is that you can't talk about snowfight club. I will ref, as my face is a little too pretty to be hit with a snowball.


who said anything about your face??

yeah, it's way too quiet


----------



## heather lawn spray

Pristine PM ltd;953398 said:


> Ah well, hopefully Lonestar has a back room where we can get snowfight club going. The only rule is that you can't talk about snowfight club. I will ref, as my face is a little too pretty to be hit with a snowball.


Let's see

'chicken' with snowblowers

Start at 50 paces, in an open parking lot, the first to pull away is the 'chicken'. If we get too many competitors we can break it into different classes,

walk-behind
riding
tractor <100hp
tractor >100hp

everytime you win a 'heat' (a cold?) chug a beer and move onto the next 'cold'


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;952137 said:


> Its at the Hydro shop being rebuilt. I never said it was better then your blade or faster.
> Where ya trying to go with that one?


If it's a John's he's just a general mechanic. 


cet;952627 said:


> I hope some of you guys get some snow, it looks like you need it.


I know I leve for a day and a half and all the kids start bickering, I do love the liquid talk, most of the guys doing the talking on Plowsite have never used more then a drum.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;953538 said:


> If it's a John's he's just a general mechanic.


Better with him then I.



JD Dave;953538 said:


> I know I leve for a day and a half and all the kids start bickering, I do love the liquid talk, most of the guys doing the talking on Plowsite have never used more then a drum.


Half drum here but that will change. You and DKG know a good amount about the stuff.


----------



## augerandblade

heather lawn spray;953366 said:


> I still have a bone to pick with him about weed spraying in this province!!


We were down to only one employee doing any "weedspraying" last year. It was a german shephard. Unfortunately he broke his shoulder and it healed bad c ausing edema in his left leg and we had to put him down. :crying: He didnt have OHIP coverage cuz he was a dog.:laughing: Im not even gonna renew my operator and exterminator licence this year,.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

augerandblade;953920 said:


> Im not even gonna renew my operator and exterminator licence this year,.


You still need it for organic based products like Corn Gluten, Horticultural Vinegar Etc, Kinda silly,, But his name it Dolt-On McDimty after all.

The Pesticide ban was the best thing that happened to me, the Nutra Lawns/ Weedmans and other juice sprayers around here really struggled with it. Organics is a whole different philosophy compared to dumping tons of N, MSMA, DSMA or CAMA

Ooppps, to keep on topic, The weather in Creemore is Clear, No Snow flying here.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;953538 said:


> I do love the liquid talk, most of the guys doing the talking on Plowsite have never used more then a drum.


How much did you use back in 2000 or 02 was it? Did you just use the Brine and Corn Steep? Keith still has some rotting I mean sitting in the tanks still.:laughing:


----------



## Bajak

Grassman09;951512 said:


> I'm sure me or DKG or Kubota M8540 could help you rig something up.  that would be cool..
> 
> Run it off the Hydro flow from the machine.
> 
> Did you know they used the beat juice stuff up in your neck of the woods? Want the info? I stumbled on it accidentally.


No, I didn't know they were using beet juice here. I would love any info. I know Saugeen Shores seems to be better capable than Arran Elderslie at keeping the roads safer. I haven't noticed any tanks on any plow trucks here either but then again it is hard too see at 3 or 4 am.

Clear, -4*C, drifting of up to 20cm on routes running East, West. Just for you Chad.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;954428 said:


> How much did you use back in 2000 or 02 was it? Did you just use the Brine and Corn Steep? Keith still has some rotting I mean sitting in the tanks still.:laughing:


The stuff sitting in the tanks is Bareground and it will probably be comparible to Fusion but I could be wrong. DKG knows 10 times or more then I know abot liquids. I bought corn steep raw from Casco in London and then I made my own brews. Only things I can really see feasible is Anti-icing with salt brine and a calcium or Mag mix for prewettting. Well brine would also be a good thing if trucking wasn't so expensive. I'll let you guys figure it out then I'll jump on the band wagon again.

BTW I can't talk about liquids on this thread or Chad won't be my friend.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;953828 said:


> Better with him then I.
> 
> Half drum here but that will change. You and DKG know a good amount about the stuff.


Why dont you post a pic of your set up grassman or anyone else who's using liquids? Hows it working for you? What are you spraying? How are you charging for this product opposided to salt?

I've always wondered, how much does a big 1000 liter tote or whatever size those big totes are weigh when full with brine?

Why not, Since this is a full on liquids thread now  LOL


----------



## grandview

Triple L;954485 said:


> Why not, Since this is a full on liquids thread now  LOL


Then why are we not talking about beer then?


----------



## augerandblade

EcoGreen Serv;953992 said:


> You still need it for organic based products like Corn Gluten, Horticultural Vinegar Etc, Kinda silly,, But his name it Dolt-On McDimty after all.
> 
> The Pesticide ban was the best thing that happened to me, the Nutra Lawns/ Weedmans and other juice sprayers around here really struggled with it. Organics is a whole different philosophy compared to dumping tons of N, MSMA, DSMA or CAMA
> 
> Ooppps, to keep on topic, The weather in Creemore is Clear, No Snow flying here.


I agree there is a better way but to have to have a licence to put down, earth friendly products is stupid and Im NOT GONNA TAKE IT ANY MORE' im going underground.


----------



## augerandblade

Here we go again another ATTACK OF THE SNOW BLOB puts down another 2 to 3 centimeters of snow. Gonna try to tackle it myself, however sometimes I call out 4 employees to snuff it out. But its all part of the job,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I owe Iowe its off to work I go I owe I owe I OWE I OWEEEEE


----------



## heather lawn spray

augerandblade;954507 said:


> I agree there is a better way but to have to have a licence to put down, earth friendly products is stupid and Im NOT GONNA TAKE IT ANY MORE' im going underground.


Now the question remains, will you see your shadow on February 2nd?


----------



## DeVries

This may be a little off topic but.................................... I've got a doe that's been hanging around the shop the last two day's off and on with a broken leg. There is a young buck with her as well almost like he's looking out for her. I don't want to see this thing suffer any longer, can I shoot this doe or would I need permission from the local conservation officer to put it down. 

If I do put it down will the meat be any good seeing as its been obviously stressed the last two days? P.S we got one buck tag left from the last seasons hunt that was never used, and no I don't want to take the buck down......................................yet.


----------



## ff1221

Bajak;954445 said:


> No, I didn't know they were using beet juice here. I would love any info. I know Saugeen Shores seems to be better capable than Arran Elderslie at keeping the roads safer. I haven't noticed any tanks on any plow trucks here either but then again it is hard too see at 3 or 4 am.
> 
> Clear, -4*C, drifting of up to 20cm on routes running East, West. Just for you Chad.


That's cuz Arran-Elderslie hasn't got a pot to pi$$ in, and their thinking is somewhat primitive.

Nice crisp clean morning here, no snow, knock on wood, thanks fellas.


----------



## ff1221

DeVries;954539 said:


> This may be a little off topic but.................................... I've got a doe that's been hanging around the shop the last two day's off and on with a broken leg. There is a young buck with her as well almost like he's looking out for her. I don't want to see this thing suffer any longer, can I shoot this doe or would I need permission from the local conservation officer to put it down.
> 
> If I do put it down will the meat be any good seeing as its been obviously stressed the last two days? P.S we got one buck tag left from the last seasons hunt that was never used, and no I don't want to take the buck down......................................yet.


Definately call the Ministry and/or the OPP before you shoot this thing, unless you can butcher it yourself and no one will ever know, otherwise you'll have a Game Warden at your door taking all your firearms, vehicle, and home.


----------



## DeVries

ff1221;954547 said:


> Definately call the Ministry and/or the OPP before you shoot this thing, unless you can butcher it yourself and no one will ever know, otherwise you'll have a Game Warden at your door taking all your firearms, vehicle, and home.


Thanks for the info, I will call the warden this morning.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Yup before you kill it call 

The Ministry of the Environment
The Ministry of Labour
The Ministry Of Transportation
The Town of Grimsby
The Region Of Niagara
The Conservation Authority
The SPCA
The Regional Police
The OPP
The RCMP
And don't forget to call Someone In the NPD 

By the time you do all that the animal will have died from old age.


----------



## Grassman09

Okay so back to the weather then. It must have been cold to wear these on the TTC yesterday. :salute:
More on the Weather here


----------



## Bajak

ff1221;954542 said:


> That's cuz Arran-Elderslie hasn't got a pot to pi$$ in, and their thinking is somewhat primitive.


Very true. That's why I rarely work here and I dare not complain or they'll raise my taxes.

-6*C, Light flurries, 3cm accumulation over the last 5 hours.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;954485 said:


> Why dont you post a pic of your set up grassman or anyone else who's using liquids?


Triple L, 
You can go to the other site I have a pic of it up there of what I have made at the moment if interested.

A Canadian liquid thread would be great here.


----------



## augerandblade

heather lawn spray;954535 said:


> Now the question remains, will you see your shadow on February 2nd?


Doesnt seem to matter if I do or not cuz those rascally rodents seem to steal the show. And on the other topic , the government still wants to have it both ways, ban effective chemicals and still keep the revenue stream going from operators/exterminators who are using overpriced, less to not even effective substitutes for tthe real thing. If I dont need a licence to buy corn gluten why do I need a licence to apply iit. Dum Dum Dum.


----------



## snowplowchick

The long range weather for S. Ont. on the Weather Network goes out on a limb, and if it is to be believed, it will be above 10 Deg Celsius on Jan 25th. Pretty major January thaw.


----------



## augerandblade

snowplowchick;955511 said:


> The long range weather for S. Ont. on the Weather Network goes out on a limb, and if it is to be believed, it will be above 10 Deg Celsius on Jan 25th. Pretty major January thaw.


Next day weather reports are the only ones I trust. Theyre wrong to often, too many times for me -to put any stock in long range forecasts


----------



## Daner

snowplowchick;955511 said:


> The long range weather for S. Ont. on the Weather Network goes out on a limb, and if it is to be believed, it will be above 10 Deg Celsius on Jan 25th. Pretty major January thaw.


That's unbelievable
We are getting more than the 2cm they called for today

The weather Network Is having a vote on what Music to play


----------



## Bajak

augerandblade;955530 said:


> Next day weather reports are the only ones I trust. Theyre wrong to often, too many times for me -to put any stock in long range forecasts


I can't even trust the same day reports here.


Daner;955540 said:


> That's unbelievable
> We are getting more than the 2cm they called for today


SEE!


----------



## Triple L

grassman - Cant seem to find your pics on the other sites, how old are they? didnt you just get this thing going this year?

if it keeps snowing the way it is, we'll have easy 5 cm by midnight... Looks like a full scape down tonight boys


----------



## Grassman09

Triple,

Yea I pieced it together with parts from Princess Auto, TSC, Home Depot and HJV Equipment Alliston last weekend in the driveway. I still have some parts still on there way from the usa and proper vac hose and need to make a proper hitch mount. 

Try finding fertilizer tips in the middle of winter. 


Kubota 8540 and DKG have helped me out a good bit with info and design.


----------



## DeVries

Grassman09;955788 said:


> Try finding fertilizer tips in the middle of winter.
> 
> Try the Rittenhouse website for your tips, they have a lot of pump and sprayer stuff there as well.


----------



## buckwheat_la

you guys thing you are going through a thaw, we are in full chinook mode, suppose to hit anywhere from 5-12 degrees for the next 2 weeks


----------



## DeVries

Great, hurry and send it our way.


----------



## ff1221

What the He!!, you guys were supposed to divert my snow, I didn't get the 3cm they were calling for, I got 3".Looks like LO is on hold till Thursday.:realmad:


----------



## cet

ff1221;955925 said:


> What the He!!, you guys were supposed to divert my snow, I didn't get the 3cm they were calling for, I got 3".Looks like LO is on hold till Thursday.:realmad:


It's only Monday. Your route can't be that long is it?


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;954477 said:


> BTW I can't talk about liquids on this thread or Chad won't be my friend.


Who cares about him... I'll be your friend.  Just cant buy a backblade this year like him.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Im looking for one of these anyone got one in a box or know where to get one at a decent price. Its 220 out of Jersey.


----------



## augerandblade

buckwheat_la;955849 said:


> you guys thing you are going through a thaw, we are in full chinook mode, suppose to hit anywhere from 5-12 degrees for the next 2 weeks


Will you still have a snow cover left or will it all be melted??????????????:waving:


----------



## buckwheat_la

augerandblade;956208 said:


> Will you still have a snow cover left or will it all be melted??????????????:waving:


still have lots of snow, (we had about 2-3 standing feet before the melt) but if it last the next 2 weeks, it well probably be all gone


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Looks like an icy event on Thurday !!!!! Perhaps a little snow too for us in the tropics this weekend!!!


----------



## Daner

We got a little over night......I'm actually looking forward to this warming up .....Good time to get back outside ,maybe on the deck with the BBQ and a cold pop or 2
Who knows what Feb. and March will bringwesport


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Get the magnets out and face them south!!!! This weekend could turn into something.....


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;955994 said:


> Who cares about him... I'll be your friend.  Just cant buy a backblade this year like him.


I'll pencil you in.


----------



## JD Dave

We got a full salting in this morning. I was sure wishing for another Jan 99.


----------



## DeVries

We've had three plows in the last two weeks, they were all 5-8cm events. I think it's time for a big one. I'm not a fan of the light pushes.


----------



## h8to wrk

DeVries;956515 said:


> We've had three plows in the last two weeks, they were all 5-8cm events. I think it's time for a big one. I'm not a fan of the light pushes.


ya im waiting for a good one still just for fun.


----------



## Bajak

DeVries;956515 said:


> We've had three plows in the last two weeks, they were all 5-8cm events. I think it's time for a big one. I'm not a fan of the light pushes.


I totally agree. Number 18 done this morning and only 2 of them were around the 15cm mark. 
10cm in Port Elgin, 6cm here in Chesley. Way below average snow fall here too.


----------



## poncho62

I am down in Brampton for the week....What snow?.......


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hey guys,

I just wanted to let you guys know that I kinda like things the way they are, and I think if we were to only discuss weather here, then this thread would die. I don't see the need for another "shoptalk" thread, and I hope that it doesn't last. There is way to much history here and I hope we can work out any issues with discussing liquids or tanks, or anything else that isn't exactly weather. Anyway, I just wanted to let you know my thoughts and I kinda like our 5 star rating and that this thread works all year round.

See you guys at the show tomorrow.

Jon


----------



## augerandblade

I (snow) agree (snow) with (snow) you.  The (snow)variety (snow) in topics (snow) is (snow)great. Even if ya dont have nothing to post you can learn from others.:waving:


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;957191 said:


> See you guys at the show tomorrow.
> 
> Jon


Do you want to carpool? Give me a call


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

You getting all soft and mushy jon has no place on this thread.


----------



## creativedesigns

JohnnyRoyale;957245 said:


> You getting all soft and mushy jon has no place on this thread.


I conquer! :salute:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, that's me, Mr. Soft and Mushy. Just like snow.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;956479 said:


> I was sure wishing for another Jan 99.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;957282 said:


> haha, that's me, Mr. Soft and Mushy. Just like snow.


Just fn with you Jon.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Pristine PM ltd;957282 said:


> haha, that's me, Mr. Soft and Mushy. Just like snow.


yeah especially if you ball it up and put it in the freezer downstairs until spring time


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;956515 said:


> We've had three plows in the last two weeks, they were all 5-8cm events. I think it's time for a big one. I'm not a fan of the light pushes.





JD Dave;956479 said:


> We got a full salting in this morning. I was sure wishing for another Jan 99.


It's no '99, but we've pushed 5 times since last Sunday (the 3rd). I'm liking the 6-8cm snow falls - everything done in under 12 hours is nice. The guys like it better too - actually may get some sleep in between. When the LE kicks up, and you get the continual snowfall, that's when it gets frustrating.



Pristine PM ltd;957191 said:


> See you guys at the show tomorrow.


See you tomorrow.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;957191 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just wanted to let you guys know that I kinda like things the way they are, and I think if we were to only discuss weather here, then this thread would die. I don't see the need for another "shoptalk" thread, and I hope that it doesn't last. There is way to much history here and I hope we can work out any issues with discussing liquids or tanks, or anything else that isn't exactly weather. Anyway, I just wanted to let you know my thoughts and I kinda like our 5 star rating and that this thread works all year round.
> 
> See you guys at the show tomorrow.
> 
> Jon


Im actually going to agree with you Jon, I really like this thread, and now that there is an official Liquids thread, I dont see the need for the other one either... Maby its just me, but I think certain topics should have thier own thread, Its great to post up the small stupid stuff on here that we can all **** chat about like the deer thing yesterday and again, its the stuff like that, that keeps this thread going... But IMO the topics that get into heavy discussions like liquids or ebings or post up a wackload of pictures and videos should have thier own thread... Look at some of those threads, they go on for 5 plus pages, and thats why they should have thier own... Hopefully I didnt piss too many guys off, but after reading almost 2 pages on purley liquids i thought it could use its own thread....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

no worries, like I said, i just really like this thread. I don't post much here (on plowsite), and don't want this to go away after such a long time. 

I am looking forward to Fajitas!

Jon


----------



## ff1221

cet;955962 said:


> It's only Monday. Your route can't be that long is it?


Didn't go clean up til early this morning, and I have a meeting Wednesday, so I gotta leave LO till Thursday.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;957191 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just wanted to let you guys know that I kinda like things the way they are, and I think if we were to only discuss weather here, then this thread would die. I don't see the need for another "shoptalk" thread, and I hope that it doesn't last. There is way to much history here and I hope we can work out any issues with discussing liquids or tanks, or anything else that isn't exactly weather. Anyway, I just wanted to let you know my thoughts and I kinda like our 5 star rating and that this thread works all year round.
> 
> See you guys at the show tomorrow.
> 
> Jon


Screw you Jon I'll be over on the Shop Talk thread. LOL


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Have fun at the trade show everyone, for me I stuck in the tropics with the kids......... Who forgot to turn the magnet on???


----------



## Bajak

Newbies only need to read this thread. All other threads are optional and redundant.:laughing:

Really this thread alone touches on almost every topic. Glad it's here.

-1*C, Overcast, Winds out of the west. That wind may turn on the LE machine. Radar shows some snow building over Huron. Could make for a day of those dreaded streamers. I could do without the ice pellets and freezing drizzle they're calling for today.

You guys have fun.


----------



## ff1221

-1*C, Overcast, Winds out of the west. That wind may turn on the LE machine. Radar shows some snow building over Huron. Could make for a day of those dreaded streamers. I could do without the ice pellets and freezing drizzle they're calling for today.

You guys have fun.[/QUOTE]

You don't need to talk like that, you keep the dreaded streamers up there, either that or you come down here in the morning and clean up my stuff, I'll leave a list in the tractor.

I'll chime in here on the topic of this thread, real good bunch of guys here with a pile of expertise and the ability to talk about any subject without it getting out of hand, I think the whole point of this thread is to post the weather in your area and communicate with people all over Canada about subjects that are of interest to you.This thread works great because of all the members here and their ability to get along, keep it up, we didn't earn 5 stars for nothing. Thanks for listening.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

On another note...

Drove north of Shelburne into Dundalk yesterday and my friend was amazed at all the windmills. Its been a while since I've gone through there, I swear they must have added a couple hundred more. Pretty awesome sight if you've never seen it before. 

And... It must have snowed overnight-a couple of fresh cms on the ground out there.


----------



## Daner

We had a discussion about this thread some time ago......And I clearly said Its not all about the weather, I just didn't want It to get stuck on a off subject topic, that drags on and on.
When have we not talked about our Trucks,And our shops In here? Or our fishing boats.
Or If one of us needs a part for his plow or truck...The day at the golf course etc. 
We all, or most of us are In the same kind of business ,So yes We talk about other things In life,Just as we would hanging around a shop together on a Sat.afternoon
This has never been a problem. We are all professionals here ,And we are all gentleman

Daner


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;958187 said:


> We had a discussion about this thread some time ago......And I clearly said Its not all about the weather, I just didn't want It to get stuck on a off subject topic, that drags on and on.
> When have we not talked about our Trucks,And our shops In here? Or our fishing boats.
> Or If one of us needs a part for his plow or truck...The day at the golf course etc.
> We all, or most of us are In the same kind of business ,So yes We talk about other things In life,Just as we would hanging around a shop together on a Sat.afternoon
> This has never been a problem. We are all professionals here ,And we are all gentleman
> 
> Daner


It must be doing something right, this thread is up to #7696 since you started it


----------



## Bajak

heather lawn spray;958200 said:


> It must be doing something right, this thread is up to #7696 since you started it


Yes. Good job Daner. Looking at the first posts it seemed like you were only talking to yourself.
Thanks for not giving up.


----------



## creativedesigns

DAFFMOBILEWASH;549484 said:


> HAPPY APRIL FOOLS DAY EVERYONE!!!!!!!
> 
> Saw my first earth worm this AM, I think that that is a BOING. Spring is here!!!! (this is not a joke)
> 
> DAFF


April FOOLS to ya TOO!

LOL


----------



## poncho62

Bajak;958280 said:



> Yes. Good job Daner.* Looking at the first posts it seemed like you were only talking to yourself.*
> Thanks for not giving up.


That's not normal?......

Good thread...I have been following it right from the start, in the winter anyways.....tymusic


----------



## augerandblade

On another thread one guy posted that his sander came apart at the front (by the cab) where the idler cogs are for the apron chain. What happened was that the round bar that runs through the bearing was not tightened enuf with the set screws and the bar worked its way out of one bearing. (A big screwup right from the factory) This morning doing service to the sander that is the busiest of the bunch I noticed that that particular bar on the sander is out by a 1/2 inch on one side and in about 1/8 inch on the other. Gotta check those set screws. Just thought I would give a heads up to save some one some trouble


----------



## creativedesigns

augerandblade;958363 said:


> On another thread one guy posted that his sander came apart at the front (by the cab) where the idler cogs are for the apron chain. What happened was that the round bar that runs through the bearing was not tightened enuf with the set screws and the bar worked its way out of one bearing. (A big screwup right from the factory) This morning doing service to the sander that is the busiest of the bunch I noticed that that particular bar on the sander is out by a 1/2 inch on one side and in about 1/8 inch on the other. Gotta check those set screws. Just thought I would give a heads up to save some one some trouble


I thought this was a WEATHER ONLY THREAD!!!!!!!

Keep the sander machine Q's in the Salting threads...


----------



## augerandblade

creativedesigns;958481 said:


> I thought this was a WEATHER ONLY THREAD!!!!!!!
> 
> Keep the sander machine Q's in the Salting threads...


Would not be applicable cuz this machine only has calcium mixed sand going through it NO SALT. How about a ice control thread


----------



## karol

Daner;956427 said:


> We got a little over night......I'm actually looking forward to this warming up .....Good time to get back outside ,maybe on the deck with the BBQ and a cold pop or 2
> Who knows what Feb. and March will bringwesport


Your full of good ideas Daner..... Let's celebrate !!! Looks like were having a warm spell. Just like last year around the same time.:laughing::waving:


----------



## Daner

karol;958752 said:


> Your full of good ideas Daner..... Let's celebrate !!! Looks like were having a warm spell. Just like last year around the same time.:laughing::waving:


What can I saywesport...Yaa gota love the summer like weather.....And the wind Is dieing down.....Maybe time to get some rays out on the deck....Get the BBQ fired up.

I got my shop all cleaned up ..And maybe spend some time with the horses

I'm sure there will be plenty of snow around the corner for Feb. and March:waving:


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*I picked up a new resi today!!!!! i dont want it to warm up i want snow everyday till march 31st....... i like 85 bucks and hr! Am i being to greedy? :laughing:

Hey daner do you got riding horses?? Trying to find somewhere where i can take my daughter once in awhile. She has a big love for horses.*_


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;958168 said:


> On another note...
> 
> Drove north of Shelburne into Dundalk yesterday and my friend was amazed at all the windmills.


Is that along hwy 10 there? Saw that last year.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

JohnnyRoyale;958168 said:


> On another note...
> 
> Drove north of Shelburne into Dundalk yesterday and my friend was amazed at all the windmills. Its been a while since I've gone through there, I swear they must have added a couple hundred more. Pretty awesome sight if you've never seen it before.
> 
> And... It must have snowed overnight-a couple of fresh cms on the ground out there.


They're now up to 133 turbines between phase 1 and 2 with a total capacity of 200 Mega Watts.

And yup, we got 3cm of fresh stuff again.



Grassman09;959719 said:


> Is that along hwy 10 there? Saw that last year.


The majority are along county rd 17... quite something if you've never seen them before.

http://maps.google.ca/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=44.106977,-80.263739&daddr=44.054531,-80.32465&geocode=%3BFQM4oAId1lc2-w&hl=en&mra=mi&mrsp=0&sz=13&sll=44.115814,-80.237103&sspn=0.061867,0.154324&ie=UTF8&z=13

Ohhh The weather is looking clear here today


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Here is Essex county there is a big push of the wind turbines in the works. About 230 of them when it is all said and done.... Not sure if there is any negitive or life threating attributes with them, but they sure look peacefull turning in the wind. A friend of mine is having 20 or so put on his property and has contacted the project manager for any snow plowing lawn maint. that might be required for the wind turbines.

I hope the snow doesn't melt all away I am enjoying the white stuff. Planning on picking up a cheap sled for the kids and me for around the house this week....Winter is far from over, get those projects done!!!! Change the oil lube the drive line and check those bolts on the plows.


----------



## Daner

xll_VIPER_llx;959570 said:


> _*I picked up a new resi today!!!!! i dont want it to warm up i want snow everyday till march 31st....... i like 85 bucks and hr! Am i being to greedy? :laughing:
> 
> Hey daner do you got riding horses?? Trying to find somewhere where i can take my daughter once in awhile. She has a big love for horses.*_


Yes I have mountain horses (Riders)... 3 to break this spring...And I'm hoping to start while we have this break In the weather.
If you want to get your daughter Into riding,I know a good farm where she can take some riding lessons.

Congrats on your new resi account....$85 Is fair

The long range looks like Its changing....I don't think It will be as warm as they first predicted


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Daner;959945 said:


> Yes I have mountain horses (Riders)... 3 to break this spring...And I'm hoping to start while we have this break In the weather.
> If you want to get your daughter Into riding,I know a good farm where she can take some riding lessons.
> 
> Congrats on your new resi account....$85 Is fair
> 
> The long range looks like Its changing....I don't think It will be as warm as they first predicted


_*Thanks daner!! Im pretty happy about it!*_


----------



## karol

Daner;958878 said:


> What can I saywesport...Yaa gota love the summer like weather.....And the wind Is dieing down.....Maybe time to get some rays out on the deck....Get the BBQ fired up.
> 
> I got my shop all cleaned up ..And maybe spend some time with the horses
> 
> I'm sure there will be plenty of snow around the corner for Feb. and March:waving:


Heading north to the cottage with the girlfriend. A little bbq and a nice fire and forget about all the snow for now. I'm sure we will pay for the nice weather sooner or later...... :waving::laughing::


----------



## augerandblade

Yaah I Love this mild weather. Got my calcium/sand only lots scraped down. Got all the brown sugar snow off of it. Nice surprises . Started up the Case J150 tonight. Surprise Got no lights at all. Played with fuses, relays. Looks like warranty work. Plowed it of with the V Plow. Get all done and Surprise, it starts to rain. So much for sleeping in to 8 a.m.


----------



## grandview

Sure was nice to sleep in today. About time you guys keep your cold air!


----------



## heather lawn spray

'member now, you promised to keep the moisture on your side too!!tymusic


----------



## sonicblue2003

Ok where is the BBQ and who's bringing the Sun screen?


----------



## ff1221

EcoGreen Serv;959847 said:


> They're now up to 133 turbines between phase 1 and 2 with a total capacity of 200 Mega Watts.
> 
> And yup, we got 3cm of fresh stuff again.
> 
> The majority are along county rd 17... quite something if you've never seen them before.
> 
> http://maps.google.ca/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=44.106977,-80.263739&daddr=44.054531,-80.32465&geocode=%3BFQM4oAId1lc2-w&hl=en&mra=mi&mrsp=0&sz=13&sll=44.115814,-80.237103&sspn=0.061867,0.154324&ie=UTF8&z=13
> 
> Ohhh The weather is looking clear here today


That beats the 112 we have here in the Municipality of Kincardine, mind you there are several options on land from a couple of other companies. A lot of contraversy over these things, not so much from our wind farm, but a neighbouring municipality is having a lot of complaints and every other municipality in the area with options is asking the Province for a moratorium on them. At least they are pushing all the cold weather and snow down to Grandview, so there is something good about them.


----------



## poncho62

ff1221;961342 said:


> . At least they are pushing all the cold weather and snow down to Grandview, so there is something good about them.


Oh...is that why they installed those large reversible motors on them?........


----------



## karol

sonicblue2003;961301 said:


> Ok where is the BBQ and who's bringing the Sun screen?


I bbq a whole chicken on a rotisseri and my dog (Sammy II) ate the whole chicken with the bones. I left it on the counter for 10 minutes to cool off. At least she was happy and we had to settle for swiss chalet..... :realmad:


----------



## GMC Driver

Well - keep this thread alive. I'll be lurking as a guest.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, this thread will be fine, I am not worried! haha.

Did anyone salt this morning? We had a few hills that were a little icy for some reason, even though it was plus 2-3.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;961707 said:


> haha, this thread will be fine, I am not worried! haha.
> 
> Did anyone salt this morning? We had a few hills that were a little icy for some reason, even though it was plus 2-3.


We didnt.


----------



## grandview

Anyone recognize this guy?


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;961717 said:


> We didnt.


x2 I did my site checks but it was all melted


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

There must be cold pipes underneath, like a hockey rink at some of our sites! There was residual in some spots, and a little bit of ice in others.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

grandview;961718 said:


> Anyone recognize this guy?


_*whys he wearing a rubber glove? somebody due for a exam??:laughing:*_


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, he must have been out salting.

I always where Nitrile gloves when I am out, clearlane stains your hands and dries them out quite fast.


----------



## JD Dave

Just so you guys know Mark O was given a vacation.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;961778 said:


> Just so you guys know Mark O was given a vacation.


Whats that supposed to mean?

Giggle, Chuckle, Fart...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;961707 said:


> haha, this thread will be fine, I am not worried! haha.
> 
> Did anyone salt this morning? We had a few hills that were a little icy for some reason, even though it was plus 2-3.


Went out about 5:30am just rain but temperature dipped at 7:30am and froze a skin really thin. Had a slip call at of our seniors Homes but was there in time to cover our a#$! Wasn't a full salt run but got us up and about.


----------



## DeVries

grandview;961718 said:


> Anyone recognize this guy?


Please fill us in


----------



## augerandblade

Started to rain this morning at 7:25 a/m/ Then the pavement started to ice over. Salt and sand runs, then temps went up a couple degrees, more snow and ice removal at apartment buildings etc. This warm weather caught us all by surprise up here. One unfortunate Renfrew citizen had his carport collapse right on his Dodge Grand Caravan, due to heavy snow on roof.


----------



## Bajak

DeVries;961904 said:


> Please fill us in





JD Dave;961778 said:


> Just so you guys know Mark O was given a vacation.


Ahem,.......No Comment.

Thought I might have to salt this morning but ground temps were good.
Kinda feel guilty about not having to plow much so far this year.....NOT!
I still think there is lots of snow to come yet this season. It's just taking it's sweet time getting here.

A&B, what's your totals like over there. Sounds like you've been busy this season.


----------



## augerandblade

The totals are 52 cm of snow fall / 4 days of wind and drifting snow in which 3 were in a row. 2 freezing rain events on which was 20 mil of rainfall, the layer on the snow was about 1/4 inch thick. This is not a heavy winter by years past standards here. Average snowfall for the Ottawa area is 220cm per season. Weve got 3 months to catch up. Yes Ive been busy, my crew understands that they dont get called out all the time. I got a problem where I got more guys available to work then is required. One property management company I work with demolished a indoor mall with about 5 acres plus pavement to be cleared so I lost that job. Still have the crew , trying to keep em hanging on by rotating crew guys per snowfall, I guess I could drive around with the lot check car ( and micro manage) but Im not ready to get out of the saddle.


----------



## creativedesigns

grandview;961718 said:


> Anyone recognize this guy?


GV, we need some clues! I'll ask a question & u give me answer.

Does this person have more equipment than you? LOL


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Snow is getting very thin around here, in fact so is the ice on the local skating / hockey pond. Seems to be a hole where someone went through. At least is wasn't me this time!!! 

Was thinking I better get out there early this AM to check some of my lots. A low of 25 tonight so any lurking runoff from the piles of melting snow might bring trouble. Focast looks great for a BBQ, crap for any plowable snow...... Ribs and mashed potatoes tomorow night , MMMMMMmmmmmm.

I hope the weather doesn't stay warm untill the next moon cycle, people in the tropics could use some good snow!!!!


----------



## augerandblade

Looks like we are all gonna be in for a lull ( maybe some salt / or sand runs) for a bit. Its minus 0.2 degrees here, only icing over where melt comes off a roof or canopy. We have 52 cm of accumulated snowfall,  Last year we were at 122 cm . Anybody here on a per time/push basis for billing is hurting here.:crying:


----------



## snowplowchick

I am going sledding in Almaguin for a few days. Taking advantage of this weather!

I hope the forecast for 5 cm on Wednesday is going to pan out for once.

Behave yourselves when I am gone. 

PS, I put a more specific geographical reference in my post and my details so Triple L won`t get his panties in a twist again.  kidding


----------



## Bajak

Looks like March break here! Might as well take the kids out of school next week. Go ice fishing or something. Come back next weekend and start on the gardens.

-0.1*C wind is out of the (SW) right direction but too light and supposed to get even lighter to even generate any lake effect for the next few days.

Think I'll play some ZZ Top and put on a pair of cheap sunglasses.


----------



## DeVries

This is just a typical January thaw. There's lots more snow to be plowed yet.............I hope.

Let's hope for a good storm in the next week or so maybe 15-20cm's?


----------



## Triple L

Your crazy LOL...

I take a few 5 cm events first


----------



## karol

*Wednesday*

Still a long ways away. I'm sure the forecast will change a dozen times. I just hope it's not the heavy stuff......:crying:


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I like the warmer temps but hate all the SNIRT>>>> So what does "SNIRT" mean, stay turned???? Anyhow I'm sure Wed will be mostly rain here in the tropics!!!


----------



## heather lawn spray

DAFFMOBILEWASH;962568 said:


> I like the warmer temps but hate all the SNIRT>>>> So what does "SNIRT" mean, stay turned???? Anyhow I'm sure Wed will be mostly rain here in the tropics!!!


SNow +dIRT=SNIRT. We did that with the Kubota blower the other morning. gravel driveway was kinda soft. you shoulda heard the gravel flying through the chute!!


----------



## Neige

grandview;961718 said:


> Anyone recognize this guy?


Thanks GV, of all the pics you could pick from that was the best you could do.


----------



## Neige

augerandblade;962056 said:


> The totals are 52 cm of snow fall / 4 days of wind and drifting snow in which 3 were in a row. 2 freezing rain events on which was 20 mil of rainfall, the layer on the snow was about 1/4 inch thick. This is not a heavy winter by years past standards here. Average snowfall for the Ottawa area is 220cm per season. Weve got 3 months to catch up. Yes Ive been busy, my crew understands that they dont get called out all the time. I got a problem where I got more guys available to work then is required. One property management company I work with demolished a indoor mall with about 5 acres plus pavement to be cleared so I lost that job. Still have the crew , trying to keep em hanging on by rotating crew guys per snowfall, I guess I could drive around with the lot check car ( and micro manage) but Im not ready to get out of the saddle.


Were just over the 80 cm mark in 5 events.


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;962576 said:


> Were just over the 80 cm mark in 5 events.


That's the kind of storms I dream of.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Neige;962576 said:


> Were just over the 80 cm mark in 5 events.


Welcome to Montreal. We're not over 50cm for the whole season so far


----------



## Triple L

Hay Ross, where do you get the total snowfall so far? Do you have a link... I only know month to month from the report the university sends to us...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;962605 said:


> Hay Ross, where do you get the total snowfall so far? Do you have a link... I only know month to month from the report the university sends to us...


Go to the bottom of the page. Have you ever tried using Google? LOL http://weather.uwaterloo.ca/data.html#select_month


----------



## karol

*snow*



JD Dave;962579 said:


> That's the kind of storms I dream of.


JD with all the nice equipment you have 50 cm snow falls are fit for you. If I get a 50 cm snow fall that's asking for trouble......


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;962605 said:


> Hay Ross, where do you get the total snowfall so far? Do you have a link... I only know month to month from the report the university sends to us...


Dave's got it all figered out. Ah, these young kids today. . .

www.weather.uwaterloo.ca/data.html

'winter of 2009 to 2010'

day by day reports


----------



## Triple L

"Young kids today" LOL, I gotta agree, Except im worse with computers then most of you guys are... Thanks Ross and Dave 


Today looks like a nice day to do the first oil change and grease job on the new Duramax....


----------



## cet

I'm liking the new forecast.


----------



## creativedesigns

cet;963074 said:


> I'm liking the new forecast.


...and the New Music! lol :whistling:


----------



## cet

creativedesigns;963088 said:


> ...and the New Music! lol :whistling:


The music was well over due. I used to watch the forecast with the mute on.


----------



## heather lawn spray

cet;963093 said:


> The music was well over due. I used to watch the forecast with the mute on.


You and just about everybody else


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;962703 said:


> "Young kids today" LOL, I gotta agree, Except im worse with computers then most of you guys are... Thanks Ross and Dave
> 
> Today looks like a nice day to do the first oil change and grease job on the new Duramax....


 You should have greased that truck long ago, they don't grease them at the dealer or factory when they PDI them.:realmad: You seem to have the computer figured out for online dating. You should post some of the pics of the cougars you sent me.



cet;963093 said:


> The music was well over due. I used to watch the forecast with the mute on.


That music made me sleep like a baby, not sure how I'll fall asleep now.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

One of my guys said he heard something big for Tuesday... he isn't trying to BS, but I can't find any model that shows that. Anyone?


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;963251 said:


> One of my guys said he heard something big for Tuesday... he isn't trying to BS, but I can't find any model that shows that. Anyone?


I know your doing a snow dance every night Jon. LOL


----------



## cet

Earlier today it was 10-15 for Wed. Not sure if that is what he saw. I never saw anything for Tuesday.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, that must have been it... my heart started hurting when he told me. Is it gone for sure or could something change?


----------



## creativedesigns

Did anyone ever hear the Podcast Interview with Mike Donavan! Talks about Plowsite & why he is well known. LOL Check it out : 

http://videos.lawnsite.com/podcasts/lawnsitepodcast041609.mp3


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;963262 said:


> Yeah, that must have been it... my heart started hurting when he told me. Is it gone for sure or could something change?


It can always change. They can put it back as fast as they took it away.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;963262 said:


> Yeah, that must have been it... my heart started hurting when he told me. Is it gone for sure or could something change?


So what hurts more your stomach or your heart? Just remember me when you start making the really big doe. I want to ride on the Pristine private jet. Another 4 years and you'll have office's across Canada.


----------



## musclecarboy

Anything further than 48 hours is realtively unreliable. They may have an idea of a potential storm but it changes so much leading up to the actual day. I was a little worried with the 10cm rain-snow mix it showed earlier today


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;963287 said:


> So what hurts more your stomach or your heart? Just remember me when you start making the really big doe. I want to ride on the Pristine private jet. Another 4 years and you'll have office's across Canada.


haha, they both heart equally. You can ride the plane, all the way to bankruptcy court.

Anyway, let's hope this nice warm weather last for awhile.

Btw, we are touch up salting tonight... drainage sucks in a alot of properties.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

The forcast seems to be all over the place from run to run. One minute it is running warm followed by the colder runs. For me the idea of sitting on the cusp of freezing seems about right. Lots of potential gulf moisture out there all we need is it to run into some colder Canadian cold== lots of cash!!!


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;963141 said:


> You should have greased that truck long ago, they don't grease them at the dealer or factory when they PDI them.:realmad: You seem to have the computer figured out for online dating. You should post some of the pics of the cougars you sent me.
> 
> .


HAHAHA, they were some cuties ah! Thanks for the grease tip tho, 3 months ago would have been helpful 

Here's another tip to all the Duramax guys, If your Dexcool coolent is getting close to 3 years old change it out... I popped the hood on my 04 for the first time in about 2 months yesterday and the resoivior had a slight brown tinge to it, Last time i looked it was nice and clear, so i asked B&B whats up, he said the dexcool breaks down real fast and now I have the joys of a full system flush including the heater core to get all that crap out of there before it clogs everything up... Not looking forward to that,

I dont know, so far our 7 day forcast is nice and clear....xysport


----------



## Kubota 8540

Triple L;963506 said:


> HAHAHA, they were some cuties ah! Thanks for the grease tip tho, 3 months ago would have been helpful
> 
> Here's another tip to all the Duramax guys, If your Dexcool coolent is getting close to 3 years old change it out... I popped the hood on my 04 for the first time in about 2 months yesterday and the resoivior had a slight brown tinge to it, Last time i looked it was nice and clear, so i asked B&B whats up, he said the dexcool breaks down real fast and now I have the joys of a full system flush to get all that crap out of there before it clogs everything up... Not looking forward to that,
> 
> I dont know, so far our 7 day forcast is nice and clear....xysport


Not just in the Duramax also in the Silverado gas trucks. Just had Dexcool plug the heater core completely. NO HEAT ! had to drain and back flush, didn't put Dexcool back in .


----------



## ff1221

Tuesday here is calling for 1-3cm, pretty minimal unless you are watching the Weather Network, for some reason they think 5cm is a major storm.


----------



## augerandblade

Ya well its a major storm with the poor accumulation totals so far this year. Why 5cm is about 10% of our totals so far this year. Can you imagine that 10%/ Thats FANTASTIC If this keeps up, sooner or later everybody will want to plow snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;963506 said:


> HAHAHA, they were some cuties ah! Thanks for the grease tip tho, 3 months ago would have been helpful
> 
> Here's another tip to all the Duramax guys, If your Dexcool coolent is getting close to 3 years old change it out... I popped the hood on my 04 for the first time in about 2 months yesterday and the resoivior had a slight brown tinge to it, Last time i looked it was nice and clear, so i asked B&B whats up, he said the dexcool breaks down real fast and now I have the joys of a full system flush including the heater core to get all that crap out of there before it clogs everything up... Not looking forward to that,
> 
> I dont know, so far our 7 day forcast is nice and clear....xysport


My 02 still has the original coolant, maybe I should change it. Thanks.


----------



## creativedesigns

augerandblade;963557 said:


> Ya well its a major storm with the poor accumulation totals so far this year. Why 5cm is about 10% of our totals so far this year. Can you imagine that 10%/ Thats FANTASTIC If this keeps up, sooner or later everybody will want to plow snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Mabe I'll go bid that Walmart in the Frew, LMAO...:laughing:


----------



## willyswagon

Ok where is winter? Truck is finished, nothing to push


----------



## Triple L

such a cool looking rig


----------



## augerandblade

creativedesigns;963723 said:


> Mabe I'll go bid that Walmart in the Frew, LMAO...:laughing:


Go for it , if ya wanna bid on a contract with a no snow limit in the contract and buddy whos got it gotta be there in the morning to pick up the litter on the lot. Sometimes I just see the truck sitting there with two guys in it. Seems like they have to be there. They have about 12 cart corrals to work around. I do the Canadian Tire lot beside em. (They had that last year along with the 2 Tim Hortons that I got off of em.) If ya wanna see a crew at times work bass ackwards come down to Walmart on a snowy morning.:laughing:


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;963944 said:


> such a cool looking rig


. . . and it's probably twice as old as you!!


----------



## JD Dave

heather lawn spray;963982 said:


> . . . and it's probably twice as old as you!!


Probably has less miles too.


----------



## Triple L

HAHAHA!!!

Hay Im only 21, but feel 45, most of the time....

See sig for the awnser why...

How many miles are on that rig Willy?


----------



## mrmagnum

willyswagon;963935 said:


> Ok where is winter? Truck is finished, nothing to push


That is one SWEET rig man!


----------



## willyswagon

Triple L;964268 said:


> HAHAHA!!!
> 
> Hay Im only 21, but feel 45, most of the time....
> 
> See sig for the awnser why...
> 
> How many miles are on that rig Willy?


The truck is 54 yrs old. Odometer shows 69000 miles. I'm sure it must have gone around once


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I would love to see that thing in person, DRIVE to Ontario! You probably get better mileage then I do!


----------



## willyswagon

Pristine PM ltd;964392 said:


> I would love to see that thing in person, DRIVE to Ontario! You probably get better mileage then I do!


I'll drive up next summer. But it will be in this


----------



## heather lawn spray

willyswagon;964444 said:


> I'll drive up next summer. But it will be in this


This is the one that looks like my late uncles old vehicle. It was dark green with, I believe, tan seats. This goes back, seriously, 40 years


----------



## heather lawn spray

Is that grill the original green colour?


----------



## willyswagon

heather lawn spray;964569 said:


> Is that grill the original green colour?


It is close to an original color but not quite there


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Will you put a plow on it as well?


----------



## willyswagon

Pristine PM ltd;964638 said:


> Will you put a plow on it as well?


Yes but it will be a modern one ( belt driven):laughing:


----------



## augerandblade

It seems to be that dark green was a "standard colour" I had a Sgt in my section back in the 80's and he had one of them rigs, dark green too.


----------



## Daner

Yaa Gota love those old rideswesport


----------



## DeVries

I should have booked a trip to Mexico this week, wow the next 7 day's looks to be fairly warm for us.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I couldn't go away and not worry. I would love to, but anything more then 2 days more then an hour and a half away is to risky. Maybe march break if the weather looks good I will go to Niagara Falls or Ottawa, but nothing till then.


----------



## GMC Driver

C'mon John - live a little!! LOL!

The again, we don't run half the operation you guys do...

I hear you on going away being risky. I've always insisted that we don't plan anything too far from Nov. 15 - Apr. 15. I'm planning on getting away after the season this year.

I've also made a more of an effort to step back this year - because some of the guys have been here for a number of years, and are able to take on the responsibility. It's not been the easiest to do, and I probably am still too involved in every detail, but I am hopeful that at some point, I can let go. They want the opportunity - I have to be willing to give it to them. This way I can focus more on growth and development, rather than maintenance.


----------



## Triple L

Jon - What do you pay all your foremen for and those 40 some ot employees for? Your gonna be one heck of a dad when the time comes, with all of the babysitting you do


----------



## DeVries

I can go away, my guy's are competant, but I'll still worry. Not that the work won't get done, my biggest worry is someone sleeping in and not getting out there in time, that's what makes it hard for me.

My wife would probably have a heart attack if I told her we were going south for a week. Next Christmas we will be in Florida I've promised her that much, let's hope its warm down there then LOL.


----------



## cet

I am still hands on and maybe too much. I can't go away even if I wanted too, I still have 2 kids in school. Up until 2 years ago my daughter played rep basketball and we had 5 away trips per winter. It never failed to snow everyone of those weekends except for 2 and that was 6 years worth. It was like a jinx. Never had a problem but weekend plowing is a little easier then weekdays. We do a lot of schools.

I'm not sure I would enjoy a week off in the winter. My family goes to Kentucky every March break and I have never made the trip. 2 years ago my Son graduated Basic Training and I went to Montreal for 3 days. It was snowing when I left and snowed the entire way there. Seems to be every time I need to be somewhere it snows.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

CET- I think it's time you plan a trip ..... I've had enough down time, we would all enjoy the snow storm!!! LOL This weather is something else, the atmoshphere is extremely volitile and can play tricks on the computer models. How may times has the forcast changed in the last few days.....BRING ON THE SNOW!!!!

The ice fog is nice to look at. Glad all the asphalt has a nice layer of residual salt on it from the last snow.


----------



## creativedesigns

10 more weeks of winter left. Its gonna fly by fast....I'll be thinkin landscape/interlock season soon...:bluebounc


----------



## cet

creativedesigns;964963 said:


> 10 more weeks of winter left. Its gonna fly by fast....I'll be thinkin landscape/interlock season soon...:bluebounc


I have 12 weeks 3 days but who's counting:laughing:

Phoned down to WV to see about our spring golf trip. Looking at April 25th. That will come fast enough. Might be an early start to the season here.


----------



## karol

DeVries;964709 said:


> I should have booked a trip to Mexico this week, wow the next 7 day's looks to be fairly warm for us.


I'm with you on that one. I haven't had a real vacation in 15 years. I think it's time to do all of the things I've always wanted to do. Things to do and places to see.....:laughing:

As soon as you book the trip to Mexico there will be a snowmagedon. It never fails....:crying:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Broke down and bought a cool portable fishing hut from some old guy in Beeton this morning. Now all I need is a 'gone fishin' sign on the door and I'm set. Off to the lake tomorrow morning...may as well take advantage of the weather.


----------



## RAZOR

cet;965002 said:


> I have 12 weeks 3 days but who's counting:laughing:
> 
> Phoned down to WV to see about our spring golf trip. Looking at April 25th. That will come fast enough. Might be an early start to the season here.


I thought that you you were going to spreading out triple mix that week.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

with the clubs


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;965064 said:


> Broke down and bought a cool portable fishing hut from some old guy in Beeton this morning. Now all I need is a 'gone fishin' sign on the door and I'm set. Off to the lake tomorrow morning...may as well take advantage of the weather.


Are you going ice fishing or swimming?


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;965077 said:


> with the clubs


Hard to golf without them.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I meant moving the triple mix...


----------



## cet

They move triple mix too, just 6" at a time.

Any word from the Region.


----------



## Elite_Maint

creativedesigns;964963 said:


> 10 more weeks of winter left. Its gonna fly by fast....I'll be thinkin landscape/interlock season soon...:bluebounc


I'm already thinking Landscaping...lol I've had 1 guy call for a Sod job.. he wanted an estimate..haha


----------



## creativedesigns

E Maintenance;965163 said:


> I'm already thinking Landscaping...lol I've had 1 guy call for a Sod job.. he wanted an estimate..haha


Really Eh! What are ya charging per sq/ft for sodding? (rip-out old lawn, new topsoil spread, new sod & disposal) payup


----------



## Grassman09

Watch your equipment guys. Someone stole my skid steer today in Mississauga. Sometime between 11AM and 3PM.

I had to grab some photos for my insurance co of my trailers this morn and decided id snap on of it as well, then I had to run around and do stuff and I came back at 3PM to grab the serial # off the machine and it was gone. :crying: :realmad:

Its a 05 246B


----------



## Elite_Maint

Grassman09;965225 said:


> Watch your equipment guys. Someone stole my skid steer today in Mississauga. Sometime between 11AM and 3PM.


That's SH!T!!.. I'll keep my eye's peeled here in T.O.

No camera's where it was located???


----------



## Grassman09

E Maintenance;965235 said:


> That's SH!T!!.. I'll keep my eye's peeled here in T.O.


Thanks. B.P. has 2 new Massey Ferguson Tractors with Horst blades sitting in plain view across from the place I look after. No no Cams 1 around the front of the building and one across the road at the transport co. I had thought about trying to make a deal with my friends company there about getting in some cameras at the access gates to the docks around back. Too late now.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;965137 said:


> Are you going ice fishing or swimming?


Dont fn jinx me...I'm going ice fishing, not interested in swimming lake simcoe this time of year.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Grassman09;965225 said:


> Watch your equipment guys. Someone stole my skid steer today in Mississauga. Sometime between 11AM and 3PM.
> 
> I had to grab some photos for my insurance co of my trailers this morn and decided id snap on of it as well, then I had to run around and do stuff and I came back at 3PM to grab the serial # off the machine and it was gone. :crying: :realmad:
> 
> Its a 05 246B


Where was it taken from??


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

nope, we do have PO's though, Adam got them a while back, I didn't realize. Maybe by March if we are lucky.


Really sorry to hear about your skid Dave, hopefully insurance works out for once.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

What region you working for Jon?


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;965334 said:


> What region you working for Jon?


We are both working for York.

Having an insurance issue. 3 of us working for them and all have the same issue. There looking for 10M.


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;965308 said:


> Where was it taken from??


6625 Millcreek Dr in Mississauga.

Thanks Jon I hope so too. Its a lease so not sure how I benefit from that. Its not even a year to date that I have had it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

with a 15 umbrella!


----------



## cet

Dave the problem with any machine is they have a common key. Stupid idea if you ask me. I hope they find it lease or not. Any claim effects your rates and mine are nuts right now.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;965341 said:


> We are both working for York.
> 
> Having an insurance issue. 3 of us working for them and all have the same issue. There looking for 10M.


10M??? What are you guys doing for them-delivering babies?


----------



## cet

Mostly fenced in sites with no public access. Standard contract where they cut and paste specs from a generic contract. Just keep working and let the insurance company fight with them.


----------



## creativedesigns

Grassman09;965225 said:


> Watch your equipment guys. Someone stole my skid steer today in Mississauga. Sometime between 11AM and 3PM.


That Really SUCKS. I hope it gets retrieved soon, but ya never know, that machine could be halfway to Florida by now 

I know one of our local Sod Farms bought a new Kubota M series (narrow crop) tractor & 2 days after they found the frame in the ditch. Every part was taken off overnight with pnewmatic air tools. Unbelievable.

I have Geo-fence interceptors installed on all my fleet.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;965358 said:


> Mostly fenced in sites with no public access. Standard contract where they cut and paste specs from a generic contract. Just keep working and let the insurance company fight with them.


What do they feel you at risk of disturbing or jeapordizing???---Pearson Airport's restricted area doesnt even have that assinine of an insurance requirement.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

That is one thing I always hated... damn keys. 
I got my bobcat with a 4 digit code. you can change it and make multi operator codes also.

Did you know you can buy a ring of keys with every key for every brand on it for $75. Kamatsu dealer behind where the landscape ontario show was.


----------



## cet

Unless they took it for a joy ride I would think it is gone. I know you don't want to hear that but that is reality. Did your insurance company ask for a GPS on the machine. Mine did and I told them no. Anything over 40k they want gps.


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;965364 said:


> What do they feel you at risk of disturbing or jeapordizing???---Pearson Airport's restricted area doesnt even have that assinine of an insurance requirement.


My insurance agent told the Region they don't have that much insurance at the airport. LOL


----------



## Triple L

Wow thats a $hitty deal Dave... Looks like you'll be leasing a new skid pretty soon huh? Where you even working it this winter, or just putzin?

If you wernt working it, I guess you can look at it as now you dont have to make any stupid payments but it'll really suck if you were actually plowing with it... Now you can do it right and get a small loader instead


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I was just speaking to Dave about it and I am interested about what his insurance will do. My neighbour had a leased 5500 stolen and still had to make payments on it.


----------



## musclecarboy

My friend had his Case 445 stolen and driven from his yard all the way to Woodbridge along highway 7! Cameras show the guy leaving and cop helicopters picked up a slow-moving smart car-sized thing driving down the road LOL

Jon, would a 5M umbrella be affordable if they end up being more realistic?


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;965225 said:


> Watch your equipment guys. Someone stole my skid steer today in Mississauga. Sometime between 11AM and 3PM.
> 
> I had to grab some photos for my insurance co of my trailers this morn and decided id snap on of it as well, then I had to run around and do stuff and I came back at 3PM to grab the serial # off the machine and it was gone. :crying: :realmad:
> 
> Its a 05 246B


That's too bad. Where was it sitting? You really can't leave things sitting in the open very long or they will be gone. Some guy in Quebec is using it already.


----------



## jayman3

Sorry to hear that but come on JD not all stolen stuff come to Quebec


----------



## JD Dave

jayman3;965620 said:


> Sorry to hear that but come on JD not all stolen stuff come to Quebec


I was kind of joking but your stuff comes here and our stuff goes there. That's what one of the lead heavy equipment investagatorts told me. Apparently the Quebec and Ontario police forces to do not exchange information very easily. So they can easily load them on containers in a different province without the worry of police.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

we already have 5 million.

Yeah, I have two that are my responsibility and two that are subs sitting out on sites right now... I have garages that I can store them at, so I really should clean them out and get that done.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I believe it also has something to do with the different code of law, common vs canon.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;965598 said:


> That's too bad. Where was it sitting? You really can't leave things sitting in the open very long or they will be gone. Some guy in Quebec is using it already.


I had it hidden (guess not good enough) behind a cube van and a semi trailer. You would only see it if you drove into the yard at the back. You wouldnt see it if you drove down Millcreek. I don't think a fence like you have at the mall would have made a diff.



Triple L;965500 said:


> Wow thats a $hitty deal Dave... Looks like you'll be leasing a new skid pretty soon huh? Where you even working it this winter, or just putzin?
> 
> If you wernt working it, I guess you can look at it as now you dont have to make any stupid payments but it'll really suck if you were actually plowing with it... Now you can do it right and get a small loader instead


Just loading salt and at the place for relocation. Had plans for it to go out on driveways with the big snowblower.

I just put in expensive amsoil synthetic in the machine with new oil and air filters last week.

Would be nice to get a newer machine with high flow and vertical lift but I think that is more of a pipe dream then anything.


----------



## Grassman09

...... ......


----------



## augerandblade

Looks like we got a small system coming through here. Just got out of the shop, went to replace a cracked exhaust manifold on a 6.5 diesel . Looking under the truck more cracks. The aluminum bellhousing between tranny and engine got a 6 inch crack from bleeder screw to drain/inspection hole at bottom. I beginning to suspect the "cowboys " at our local GM dealership. Had the engine replaced under warranty. Couple of weeks later, cracked manifold, been brazing it up for the last 3 years, finally found a reasonable priced replacement. Last summer got em to install a new tranny, now I got a crack in the bellhousing. Im right around the max payload when Im hauling in the summer, maybe thats the problem, dont know.


----------



## augerandblade

Looks like we got a small system coming through here. Just got out of the shop, went to replace a cracked exhaust manifold on a 6.5 diesel . Looking under the truck more cracks. The aluminum bellhousing between tranny and engine got a 6 inch crack from bleeder screw to drain/inspection hole at bottom.  I beginning to suspect the "cowboys " at our local GM dealership. Had the engine replaced under warranty. Couple of weeks later, cracked manifold, been brazing it up for the last 3 years, finally found a reasonable priced replacement. Last summer got em to install a new tranny, now I got a crack in the bellhousing.:realmad: Im right around the max payload when Im hauling in the summer, maybe thats the problem, dont know.


----------



## DeVries

Auger seems like your losing it, maybe you are up to early, I like reading all of your posts even though you post twice LOL


----------



## augerandblade

Just the opposite, went to bed to late , after 4 a.m. and now Im up too too early


----------



## augerandblade

GM tells me the part (bellhousing that weighs maybe 5 to 10 lbs tops and is made of magnesium , according to the welding shop) is worth 1300 bucks but my price is 1134 plus tax. Isnt that nice. The exhaust manifold is 500 roughly plus taxes. Got one for 175 (brand new) plus tax. Send more 10cm snowfalls to help pay for all this CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I brought the part to a proffesional welding and fab shop, theyre gonna glue it back for me.


----------



## Daner

I normally use Nickel rod or tig for cracked manifolds.....even then they can be a pain
Sorry for the loss of that Skid steer....I had a fairly new truck ripped way back and they found It stripped to the bone....I was driving all over town looking for It.
Hopefully the IC will make It right for you.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

3cm here so far of LES, I guess 3 is the new less than 1


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Grassman09;965225 said:


> Watch your equipment guys. Someone stole my skid steer today in Mississauga. Sometime between 11AM and 3PM.


That really sucks, I hope the insurance works out ok for you.

Someone stole a Cat 521 Harvester right out of the Dufferin County forest last week,, Those things must weigh over 50,000lbs

Seems equipment theft is drastically on the rise.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;965598 said:


> That's too bad. Where was it sitting? You really can't leave things sitting in the open very long or they will be gone. Some guy in Quebec is using it already.


I dunno... if you posted where you hid your keys it could be in Michigan!
Always sucks to lose this stuff this way.
We had flurries this aft.. by nothing on the ground. It's teasing me.


----------



## augerandblade

Just came back from a salt & sand run. Another "snow blob" moving through, looks like it gonna bother us for a bit


----------



## creativedesigns

GRASSMAN : Lets say you actually saw ur SS being stolen. What would you do in the moment? Call the Po-Po or handle it yourself at risk? Just curious.

Im not exactly sure what I'd do either, if it happened to me. I can be a pretty strong dude, but ya never know what a theef has in his hands.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;966511 said:


> I dunno... if you posted where you hid your keys it could be in Michigan!
> Always sucks to lose this stuff this way.
> We had flurries this aft.. by nothing on the ground. It's teasing me.


The keys for most equipment are all the same so I'd imagine the the theifs carry all the keys with them, I know a lot of tire guys do.


creativedesigns;966570 said:


> GRASSMAN : Lets say you actually saw ur SS being stolen. What would you do in the moment? Call the Po-Po or handle it yourself at risk? Just curious.
> 
> Im not exactly sure what I'd do either, if it happened to me. I can be a pretty strong dude, but ya never know what a theef has in his hands.


I caught 2 guys loading up my Honda water pump and 1500 gallon poly tank in the back of there truck. I confronted them but had 2 of my guys with me and it was broad daylight. The cops came but they just said they thought they were their's and the cop said there was nothing he could do.  Another time I was by my self and it had snowed a couple " and I went into our snow compound and I stumbled upon 2 guys trying to steal the radio's out of 2 tractors, lets just say I ran back to my truck and locked the doors. They smashed both windows out and I didn't even bother calling the police because we had to get plowing.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

as stupid as thieves are they are actually smart. they know what to say if they are in mid theft and cops show up. and they know what they can do. 

I use to use a mechanic that was close to the go station in oshawa, people would steal cars out front of his shop, one time someone stole a buick that was in for a tranny, the came in the morning and noticed this buick was gone and the cop shows up and goes, umm im sappose to go to a call about a car in the middle of the road 4 blocks from here... just a second.. uhh dispatch is it a buick.. yes. turns out they stole the car that was in for repair and the tranny died. 

Ive had an enclosed trailer stolen, the hitch was locked, and the bobcat was infront of it on a jobsite. they came, hooked chains up to the trailer hitch pulled it out of the way and cut the lock around the corner. insurance paid me out and 3 months later it was found in barrie in the woods loaded with zeroturns, tillers, chainsaws ect. I eneded up buying the trailer back cause it wasnt in bad shape, but i didnt get the contents. 

I have cameras in my parking lot and you should see the junk I catch. 

I dont like catching someone who is snooping, cause its just like you know they are comming back... now they have staked it out. Cell phone cameras I hate too. 

I thought there should be something like the club made which you can put on your skid steer handles. I have thought about kill switches on everything I have.


----------



## augerandblade

As far as tractors are concerned, the keys from my former snow steed a New Holland TS100 fit on my Case Internationals which are 7 and 8 years newer. (Ya I know that a Case is really a NH) Not much you can do to stop a drive away. We still take all the keys out at the yard at home when no one is there and park a vehicle across even if were gonna be gone for a half an hour. But as they say locks are only for honest people. Hope your insurance settlement works out fair for you Grassman 09


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;966618 said:


> I know a lot of tire guys do.


My float guy has a hula hoop full of machine keys. :laughing:

Our three International keys are interchangeble too.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;966789 said:


> My float guy has a hula hoop full of machine keys. :laughing:
> 
> Our three International keys are interchangeble too.


That's handy, maybe just give me one and I'll keep the batteries charged for you.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I should do something about that eh Dave? 

BTW-Fishing Simcoe this morning sucked. 

Didnt go for a swim, there was about a foot of ice, and got only one hit all morning. 

Anyone else do any ice fishing?


----------



## Grassman09

creativedesigns;966570 said:


> GRASSMAN : Lets say you actually saw ur SS being stolen. What would you do in the moment? Call the Po-Po or handle it yourself at risk? Just curious.
> 
> Im not exactly sure what I'd do either, if it happened to me. I can be a pretty strong dude, but ya never know what a theef has in his hands.


I carry a post pounder for the load binders but who knows if these east europeans are carrying . One of those beats that hands down. They might scram as im sure they know what kind of truck I drive. They obviously cased the joint. Maybe they knew I was going to orangeville yesterday.



MIDTOWNPC;966659 said:


> I thought there should be something like the club made which you can put on your skid steer handles. I have thought about kill switches on everything I have.


There is rittenhouse sells them. $200.00








But then again all it takes is a roll back truck and its gone.



augerandblade;966664 said:


> Hope your insurance settlement works out fair for you Grassman 09


Same here. I put good money down on it and only $2000 buy out what would have been in 3 years from now and I just got it on Jan 28 09.

Well as Creative would say c'est la vie.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;966811 said:


> I should do something about that eh Dave?
> 
> BTW-Fishing Simcoe this morning sucked.
> 
> Didnt go for a swim, there was about a foot of ice, and got only one hit all morning.
> 
> Anyone else do any ice fishing?


Never been ice fishing before. Is there a place where you can go and rent a hut, my boys would love to do that for a day.


----------



## Triple L

JD Daves gonna like this one 

My newest toy, 80 Gal. tank, 18.3 cfm at 100 psi and can crank it all the way up to 175 psi 

Got a crazy good deal on it at my new favorite place, EFS

Cant wait too hook it up, Havent had a compressor since myn got stolen at a truck pull back in sept...


----------



## Grassman09

Chad,

That run on 120? How much? Where?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

There are quite a few operators out there. Usually about 40 bucks a person per day. 

If you google whatever lake you want to fish, and "fish huts" a bunch will show up. 

Its fun when youre catching, but in all honesty Id rather be riding.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;966833 said:


> JD Daves gonna like this one
> 
> My newest toy, 80 Gal. tank, 18.3 cfm at 100 psi and can crank it all the way up to 175 psi
> 
> Got a crazy good deal on it at my new favorite place, EFS
> 
> Cant wait too hook it up, Havent had a compressor since myn got stolen at a truck pull back in sept...


What did you pay for it? I want to get one of the really heavy floor jacks from Elmira. I already have the same air compressor but I couldn't afford a green one.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;966841 said:


> Chad,
> 
> That run on 120? How much? Where?


LOL, its not a toy...

230 V, Around $2000.00 at EFS (you should know what that is)


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;966853 said:


> LOL, its not a toy...
> 
> 230 V, Around $2000.00 at EFS (you should know what that is)


Green paint costs. Hope it works well for you I wish mine was green.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Grassman09;966814 said:


> There is rittenhouse sells them. $200.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then again all it takes is a roll back truck and its gone.


It really sucks, and kind of crazy tha twe have to do what we do to protect and keep whats ours. Kill switches, tracking devices, locks-every little bit helps.

I carry an aluminum bat under my back seat-never had to use it, and dont know if i ever will, but its there.


----------



## Triple L

Funny thing is Princess auto wanted about $200 more for a POS one with near the same specs... 

Its gonna look pretty cool with a few green tractors sitting beside it


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;966859 said:


> It really sucks, and kind of crazy tha twe have to do what we do to protect and keep whats ours. Kill switches, tracking devices, locks-every little bit helps.
> 
> I carry an aluminum bat under my back seat-never had to use it, and dont know if i ever will, but its there.


Always better to be prepared you never know when a baseball game might come up.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;966853 said:


> LOL, its not a toy...
> 
> 230 V, Around $2000.00 at EFS (you should know what that is)


EFS? No I only know TSC but I got to orangeville now. TSC has allot of deere stuff on sale right now. Last time I was there I got DKG a big John Deere sticker for his Case Tractor.


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;966811 said:


> I should do something about that eh Dave?
> 
> BTW-Fishing Simcoe this morning sucked.
> 
> Didnt go for a swim, there was about a foot of ice, and got only one hit all morning.
> 
> Anyone else do any ice fishing?


I do quite a bit of ice fishing. I find it kind of easy and boring. Open the freezer door, put my hand in and fish out a few pieces of ice and put it in the glass. Not really that tuff, just don't run out of ice.:laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

cet;966876 said:


> I do quite a bit of ice fishing. I find it kind of easy and boring. Open the freezer door, put my hand in and fish out a few pieces of ice and put it in the glass. Not really that tuff, just don't run out of ice.:laughing:


That was the funniest thing you've ever said, I'm still laughing.


----------



## Triple L

Elmira Farm Service - The John Deere Dealership... Other then them theres only Agraturf but im not a trader like someone who keeps pretty quiet on here now but still reads alot  hahaha


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;966884 said:


> Elmira Farm Service - The John Deere Dealership... Other then them theres only Agraturf but im not a trader like someone  hahaha


Wonder who that is. LOL


----------



## higgs2ca

JohnnyRoyale;966811 said:


> I should do something about that eh Dave?
> 
> BTW-Fishing Simcoe this morning sucked.
> 
> Didnt go for a swim, there was about a foot of ice, and got only one hit all morning.
> 
> Anyone else do any ice fishing?


We went out off of Leamington on Lake Erie this morning, seen a ton of perch on the camera but couldnt get them to bite anything we had. Try again tomorrow!!!


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;966884 said:


> Elmira Farm Service - The John Deere Dealership... Other then them theres only Agraturf but im not a trader like someone who keeps pretty quiet on here now but still reads alot  hahaha


I get better deals at Agraturf and they pay me to cut their lawns too!! and on a good winter plow their lot
Princess ain't so bad, I got a 26 hp Kawi JD liquid cooled (with rad) for $975.List at JD was $2990.payup re-engined the '94 F725. (not that it's seen alot of blowing work this winter)

Did you like that Florida blizzard we just got in Kitchener Chad!? This is the weather thread 'member?


----------



## grandview

Thanks for the snow guys. 6 pm news said maybe an inch by morning ,heading out to go plow the 4 that fell.


----------



## A Man

JD Dave;966885 said:


> Wonder who that is. LOL


I'm starting to feel either resentment or fame, I like to try different things, I own Chevy, Dodge, Isusz and ford trucks, and although I primarily own Deere tractors and a loader I like to keep my dealers honest. I promise this fall I'll make my next purchase from EFS just to keep you guys happy, after all that is what I'm here for.

As for my lack of posting, if I knew half as much as you two I'd have something to offer to great PS community


----------



## creativedesigns

grandview;967045 said:


> Thanks for the snow guys. 6 pm news said maybe an inch by morning ,heading out to go plow the 4 that fell.


Ok Good! Have fun....don't forget to stop by Timmies for a coffee!


----------



## Triple L

heather lawn spray;967043 said:


> I get better deals at Agraturf and they pay me to cut their lawns too!! and on a good winter plow their lot
> Princess ain't so bad, I got a 26 hp Kawi JD liquid cooled (with rad) for $975.List at JD was $2990.payup re-engined the '94 F725. (not that it's seen alot of blowing work this winter)
> 
> Did you like that Florida blizzard we just got in Kitchener Chad!? This is the weatehr thread 'member?


I was gonna buy that motor and just put it up on the shelf, cause its the exact one that my 66" hustler runs... But then i thought its only got 375 hrs on it and its 3 years old... I think its got a good nother 5-8 years left on it...

About the weather, Seems like its gonna be a warm weekend... Looks like most of the snow is turning into rain... Whats ol Skully sayin Daner?


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;967082 said:


> I was gonna buy that motor and just put it up on the shelf, cause its the exact one that my 66" hustler runs... But then i thought its only got 375 hrs on it and its 3 years old... I think its got a good nother 5-8 years left on it...
> 
> About the weather, Seems like its gonna be a warm weekend... Looks like most of the snow is turning into rain... Whats ol Skully sayin Daner?


That F725 past 375 hours in '97 dang, it and me is giting real old


----------



## JD Dave

A Man;967063 said:


> I'm starting to feel either resentment or fame, I like to try different things, I own Chevy, Dodge, Isusz and ford trucks, and although I primarily own Deere tractors and a loader I like to keep my dealers honest. I promise this fall I'll make my next purchase from EFS just to keep you guys happy, after all that is what I'm here for.
> 
> As for my lack of posting, if I knew half as much as you two I'd have something to offer to great PS community


Remember to bring your wife to get good deals on service work.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Touch up salting. North of steeles has a little bit, south for the most part is fine except for interlock roads which need a light salting.


----------



## heather lawn spray

grandview;967045 said:


> Thanks for the snow guys. 6 pm news said maybe an inch by morning ,heading out to go plow the 4 that fell.


Back so soon?

What ?
You keep the Colorado lows to yourself and we keep the LES up here. Deal or no deal?


----------



## grandview

heather lawn spray;967453 said:


> Back so soon?
> 
> What ?
> You keep the Colorado lows to yourself and we keep the LES up here. Deal or no deal?


Just got back in. Ended up with about 4 inches.


----------



## DeVries

grandview;967480 said:


> Just got back in. Ended up with about 4 inches.


Well that's your own fault, the other day you were complaining about the lack of snow and that you were well below your seasonal average.:laughing:


----------



## cet

grandview;967480 said:


> Just got back in. Ended up with about 4 inches.


Now you know how your wife feels.


----------



## lesedwards

What is with this weather? One plow this season and a few saltings here and there. Accu Weather shows major snow coming in on the 27th of Jan for about 4 days 2" or more each day it would be nice but with the what we have had you get really skeptical on really getting anything.


----------



## Daner

Triple L;967082 said:


> I was gonna buy that motor and just put it up on the shelf, cause its the exact one that my 66" hustler runs... But then i thought its only got 375 hrs on it and its 3 years old... I think its got a good nother 5-8 years left on it...
> 
> About the weather, Seems like its gonna be a warm weekend... Looks like most of the snow is turning into rain... Whats ol Skully sayin Daner?


Ol Skully Says "Lotsa Snow +++Lake effect on the way when Feb, comes around"wesportussmileyflagtymusic


----------



## grandview

DeVries;967495 said:


> Well that's your own fault, the other day you were complaining about the lack of snow and that you were well below your seasonal average.:laughing:


You must be thinking of JD,he's the one complaining about a lack of snow. And if it don't start snowing soon he's going to be having baby number 15 in the fall.



cet;967499 said:


> Now you know how your wife feels.


She tells me that every time you leave!


----------



## augerandblade

The mini system has passed finally leaving about 4cm in it wake. To little to plow (did anyway) and too much to salt. (l did a post plow peppering anyway)


----------



## cet

Daner;967502 said:


> Ol Skully Says "Lotsa Snow +++Lake effect on the way when Feb, comes around"wesportussmileyflagtymusic


I don't like that scully guy. We had 2 bad winters in a row, what's wrong with an easy one. I have plowed a couple of times when we didn't really need to but we have 7 plows and somewhere around 15 saltings. We have 1 contract where the snow falls off the roof onto the sidewalks. I bet we have been there 30 times.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;967499 said:


> Now you know how your wife feels.


This Mr Mom roll your playing seems to be putting you in very good humour.


grandview;967505 said:


> You must be thinking of JD,he's the one complaining about a lack of snow. And if it don't start snowing soon he's going to be having baby number 15 in the fall


I'm working on getting the problem fixed.


Daner;967502 said:


> Ol Skully Says "Lotsa Snow +++Lake effect on the way when Feb, comes around"wesportussmileyflagt/QUOTE]
> 
> Please tell me it's true!


----------



## lesedwards

Pristine PM ltd;961707 said:


> haha, this thread will be fine, I am not worried! haha.
> 
> Did anyone salt this morning? We had a few hills that were a little icy for some reason, even though it was plus 2-3.


I wish I stayed up to see what was going to happen, I counted 5 flakes so I went to bed.


----------



## JD Dave

We had to do a light salting last night, it was pretty slippery in spots.


----------



## creativedesigns

Daner;967502 said:


> Ol Skully Says "Lotsa Snow +++Lake effect on the way when Feb, comes around"wesport


I doubt it! tymusic I think winter is over.......



lesedwards;967612 said:


> I wish I stayed up to see what was going to happen, I counted 5 flakes so I went to bed.


When you wake up, it'll be spring! :bluebounc


----------



## Bajak

I don't know what I got but it ain't good. 
I go in to plow this morning and all of a sudden gut cramps and I get the urge.
Go to get the key to a vacant unit, open the lock box, no key.....dammit.
Jump into my truck, off to Timmies I go grinnin' and bearin' the pain all the way. Just in the nick of time, thank God there was a vacancy!

There was only about 3cm of snow and I didn't really have to plow but once I started I had to finish up. Had to do the 'runs' 3 times. I hope it doesn't snow until I get over this.


----------



## karol

Bajak;967888 said:


> I don't know what I got but it ain't good.
> I go in to plow this morning and all of a sudden gut cramps and I get the urge.
> Go to get the key to a vacant unit, open the lock box, no key.....dammit.
> Jump into my truck, off to Timmies I go grinnin' and bearin' the pain all the way. Just in the nick of time, thank God there was a vacancy!
> 
> There was only about 3cm of snow and I didn't really have to plow but once I started I had to finish up. Had to do the 'runs' 3 times. I hope it doesn't snow until I get over this.


I feel for you. I pulled into to salt one of the York Region water tower's and those guy's misplaced the key for the gate. My sidewalk guy had to carry 6 20kg bags of salt one by one about 120 ft up a hill 5 times. Lucky for him there was a portable toilet.:laughing:


----------



## lesedwards

Pristine PM ltd;961707 said:


> haha, this thread will be fine, I am not worried! haha.
> 
> Did anyone salt this morning? We had a few hills that were a little icy for some reason, even though it was plus 2-3.


I thought we might be out for some salting but we ended up getting nothing. This has not been a very good start to the year down hear but according to Accu Weather we could get hard next week. I hope.


----------



## grandview

open the truck door and when done plow it into the snow pile.


----------



## karol

grandview;967915 said:


> open the truck door and when done plow it into the snow pile.


LOL.... :laughing::waving:


----------



## creativedesigns

grandview;967915 said:


> open the truck door and when done plow it into the snow pile.


Thats gross.....


----------



## Triple L

and then pull into Timmy's and awnser up to everyone when there asking you whats all that nasty looking stuff all over the moldboard of your blade


----------



## cet

JD Dave;967598 said:


> This Mr Mom roll your playing seems to be putting you in very good humour.
> 
> Mother In Law went home yesterday. Better place for her. My wife is also getting better so it has been a good week.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;968019 said:


> JD Dave;967598 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This Mr Mom roll your playing seems to be putting you in very good humour.
> 
> Mother In Law went home yesterday. Better place for her. My wife is also getting better so it has been a good week.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear.
Click to expand...


----------



## Daner

I just got my new GMC back from the dealers:realmad:

The batteries have gone dead twice since I got the truck......just when I let It sit for 3 or 4 days......Anyway When i drove It In last time,The dealer could not find anything wrong
So they told me next time have the truck towed here so we can scan It
That made sense to me......so sure enough yesterday It was deader than a doornail
So I had It towed there (Free)......They checked every thig alternator batteries,pulled fusses ,And It turn out to be the Beacon light switch was On
errrrrrrrr:realmad: Its wired right from the battery and It draws power even though I have no roof lamp on that truck $170 buckspayup
This little switch Is part of the snow plow prep package,and Its up in the console area.
I think the switch has been on since new
Cheers.....time for a pop


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Here comes the rain in the tropics!!! Fri through Sun. Should be good to wash the salt off the lots. A little snow on the backside followed by more winter.


----------



## JD Dave

Daner;968270 said:


> I just got my new GMC back from the dealers:realmad:
> 
> The batteries have gone dead twice since I got the truck......just when I let It sit for 3 or 4 days......Anyway When i drove It In last time,The dealer could not find anything wrong
> So they told me next time have the truck towed here so we can scan It
> That made sense to me......so sure enough yesterday It was deader than a doornail
> So I had It towed there (Free)......They checked every thig alternator batteries,pulled fusses ,And It turn out to be the Beacon light switch was On
> errrrrrrrr:realmad: Its wired right from the battery and It draws power even though I have no roof lamp on that truck $170 buckspayup
> This little switch Is part of the snow plow prep package,and Its up in the console area.
> I think the switch has been on since new
> Cheers.....time for a pop


That's good to know because my truck has that. Thanks.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Daner;968270 said:


> I just got my new GMC back from the dealers:realmad:
> 
> The batteries have gone dead twice since I got the truck......just when I let It sit for 3 or 4 days......Anyway When i drove It In last time,The dealer could not find anything wrong
> So they told me next time have the truck towed here so we can scan It
> That made sense to me......so sure enough yesterday It was deader than a doornail
> So I had It towed there (Free)......They checked every thig alternator batteries,pulled fusses ,And It turn out to be the Beacon light switch was On
> errrrrrrrr:realmad: Its wired right from the battery and It draws power even though I have no roof lamp on that truck $170 buckspayup
> This little switch Is part of the snow plow prep package,and Its up in the console area.
> I think the switch has been on since new
> Cheers.....time for a pop


I have that switch too.. I'd like to know how to wire a light through that switch?? Does anyone here know where i can get clearance lights installed? When i got the truck it came with the snow prep package and trailer package and no clearance lights. So where can i get them installed and how much on average?


----------



## JD Dave

E Maintenance;968402 said:


> I have that switch too.. I'd like to know how to wire a light through that switch?? Does anyone here know where i can get clearance lights installed? When i got the truck it came with the snow prep package and trailer package and no clearance lights. So where can i get them installed and how much on average?


Not a very hard job to do yourself. I did my 02 and it was pretty straight forward. Recon makes the kit for your truck and they look like factory. I might even be willing to install them if you can't find anyone.

Here's the link to the lights. Call them and make sure the wiring harness comes with it and tell them you'll only buy it if ship USPS. UPS will charge you $50 in brokerage fee's and both taxes. USPS comes free. http://www.gorecon.com/product.php?pk=141


----------



## Triple L

I've always wanted cab lights for my truck, ever since day one and i always say man it would look good with them... I just cant see drilling holes thru the roof of my truck, I can just see the rain coming thru already....


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Wow looks like California is getting hammered with these big storms. Back in 89 i drove from Las Vegas to San Francisco threw Death Valley an Awesome Ride. Anyways when we got up into the mountains the snow was unbelievable they had 3 feet in 12 hours we barley got threw had to put chains on the car, I have never seen snow like that in my life. But as i remember the last time Calf was having these big storms about 4 to 5 days later we would get huge amounts of snow you know the El Nino thing. Just hoping that the same things sets up.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;968561 said:


> I've always wanted cab lights for my truck, ever since day one and i always say man it would look good with them... I just cant see drilling holes thru the roof of my truck, I can just see the rain coming thru already....


I did my truck in 02 when it was brand new and it's never leaked. (touch wood)


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;968734 said:


> I did my truck in 02 when it was brand new and it's never leaked. (touch wood)


Let me get this right....you didnt manage to impregnate your truck??


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;968767 said:


> Let me get this right....you didnt manage to impregnate your truck??:laughing:


Ha Ha, I guess I could have worded that better. LOL


----------



## Elite_Maint

JD Dave;968469 said:


> Not a very hard job to do yourself. I did my 02 and it was pretty straight forward. Recon makes the kit for your truck and they look like factory. I might even be willing to install them if you can't find anyone.
> 
> Here's the link to the lights. Call them and make sure the wiring harness comes with it and tell them you'll only buy it if ship USPS. UPS will charge you $50 in brokerage fee's and both taxes. USPS comes free. http://www.gorecon.com/product.php?pk=141


Thanks for the link.. those tinted ones look MINT!..but i can't see myself drilling holes on my roof!..haha...


----------



## augerandblade

Bajak;967888 said:


> I don't know what I got but it ain't good.
> I go in to plow this morning and all of a sudden gut cramps and I get the urge.
> Go to get the key to a vacant unit, open the lock box, no key.....dammit.
> Jump into my truck, off to Timmies I go grinnin' and bearin' the pain all the way. Just in the nick of time, thank God there was a vacancy!
> 
> There was only about 3cm of snow and I didn't really have to plow but once I started I had to finish up. Had to do the 'runs' 3 times. I hope it doesn't snow until I get over this.


 BAJAK YOU GOT A GOOD ROUND OF 'MAD PLOW DISEASE' caused by too much coffee,& wacky hours


----------



## heather lawn spray

augerandblade;969010 said:


> BAJAK YOU GOT A GOOD ROUND OF 'MAD PLOW DISEASE' caused by too much coffee,& wacky hours


There's a cure available, it's called *NOSNO*


----------



## Bajak

augerandblade;969010 said:


> BAJAK YOU GOT A GOOD ROUND OF 'MAD PLOW DISEASE' caused by too much coffee,& wacky hours


I don't think that's it, but those things likely don't help the situation.



heather lawn spray;969103 said:


> There's a cure available, it's called *NOSNO*


Is that available over the counter or by prescription?

Just a little skiff of snow today -9*C and falling. Sunny and clear. Supposed to stay clear too.. 
15 mm rain and 4*C called for on Sunday. We'll wait and see, could be 15cm snow and 0*C. 
Still not going to bring us up to last years totals by the end of Jan. (365.7cm Southampton official measurement). From my unofficial observation, we might be around the 1 meter mark for this seasons total snow fall. Still lots of winter left yet.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Bajak;969184 said:


> I don't think that's it, but those things likely don't help the situation.
> 
> Is that available over the counter or by prescription?
> 
> It's available over the internet from Environment Canada!
> We're at something near 40cm for the season!!


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;968469 said:


> Not a very hard job to do yourself. I did my 02 and it was pretty straight forward. Recon makes the kit for your truck and they look like factory. I might even be willing to install them if you can't find anyone.
> 
> Here's the link to the lights. Call them and make sure the wiring harness comes with it and tell them you'll only buy it if ship USPS. UPS will charge you $50 in brokerage fee's and both taxes. USPS comes free. http://www.gorecon.com/product.php?pk=141





JD Dave;968734 said:


> I did my truck in 02 when it was brand new and it's never leaked. (touch wood)


Thanks for the link Dave!

BTW - interested in installing a set? Also a little nervous about making new holes...


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver;969241 said:


> Thanks for the link Dave!
> 
> BTW - interested in installing a set? Also a little nervous about making new holes...


Sure it's not like I have any snow to plow. BTW I don't like drilling holes either but the truck looks so much better with clearance lamps. The good part is I'll have my truck here for reference. Let me know when you them in. Make you sure you get the wiring harness.


----------



## hitachiman 200

Still no snow here and a balmy 13 again:yow!:


----------



## Bajak

heather lawn spray;969208 said:


> Bajak;969184 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's available over the internet from Environment Canada!
> 
> They're giving me a 5 day trial prescription. I'll see how it goes. I'm feeling better already.
> 
> We're at something near 40cm for the season!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.....I like the rates down there better, however we do make up for it in volume here as far as plowing goes.
> 
> Triple, GMC, JD...........You wont see the holes when its done.....lol
> I think the added amber light helps reduce stress on the eyes at night too for some reason.
Click to expand...


----------



## cet

The daylight is getting longer which is nice to see.

My Son lost his snow pants on Friday. Went to 5 places yesterday trying to get a new pair. I had a better chance trying to buy a bathing suit and sandals.

Home Depot has their snow blowers 25% off. Last year at this time you couldn't find one. I still have a CCR2450 brand new in the box that I bought in Oct.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Some ice might be in the works for tonight. 

Just spent a few minutes looking at the snow amounts for the season. As of today a total of 57.4cm of snow has fallen.....Only pushed twice with a total of 4" on the ground or 10cm. leaving 47cm of snow melted with salt and the sun..... The seasonal average here is 126cm, so I guess we are right on track to an average season.

Get the squegees ready for this weekend. Lots of rain with frosty ground is no fun...


----------



## augerandblade

heather lawn spray;969208 said:


> Bajak;969184 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that's it, but those things likely don't help the situation.
> 
> Is that available over the counter or by prescription?
> 
> It's available over the internet from Environment Canada!
> We're at something near 40cm for the season!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ya you got Mad Plow for sure, another symton is that you believe everything posted on this thread.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Hope ya found your own cure.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bajak

augerandblade;969468 said:


> heather lawn spray;969208 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya you got Mad Plow for sure, another symton is that you believe everything posted on this thread.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Hope ya found your own cure.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on a&g,.. this thread has few fallacies. This site however..........:laughing:
> We're not 5 star rated for nuthin'.
Click to expand...


----------



## Triple L

augerandblade;969468 said:


> heather lawn spray;969208 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you got Mad Plow for sure
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;969309 said:


> The daylight is getting longer which is nice to see.
> 
> My Son lost his snow pants on Friday. Went to 5 places yesterday trying to get a new pair. I had a better chance trying to buy a bathing suit and sandals.
> 
> Home Depot has their snow blowers 25% off. Last year at this time you couldn't find one. I still have a CCR2450 brand new in the box that I bought in Oct.


Thanks for reminding me, I gotta go pick up some shorts before I forget and start looking in September.:laughing: I need to start plowing so I stop shopping for stuff I really don't need.


----------



## Bajak

Triple L;969572 said:


> augerandblade;969468 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused now Who said what? LMAO..
Click to expand...


----------



## cet

Finally got around to putting my electric salter on my C6500 I bought in the fall. Got in the truck and found a bunch of bolts on the floor. Then I noticed the radio was 1/2 removed but still there. No real damage just pushed it back in. Put it in the shop and looked to see if I could see if someone had broken in to it. It was hard to see but on the drivers side they had slid something between the door skin and the handle and opened the door. Now I have a dent in the door.

You could see from looking through the window there was nothing of value in the truck but thieves usually aren't the sharpest tool in the shed. Most of my trucks aren't locked and there is really no point in locking any of them.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;969658 said:


> Finally got around to putting my electric salter on my C6500 I bought in the fall. Got in the truck and found a bunch of bolts on the floor. Then I noticed the radio was 1/2 removed but still there. No real damage just pushed it back in. Put it in the shop and looked to see if I could see if someone had broken in to it. It was hard to see but on the drivers side they had slid something between the door skin and the handle and opened the door. Now I have a dent in the door.
> 
> You could see from looking through the window there was nothing of value in the truck but thieves usually aren't the sharpest tool in the shed. Most of my trucks aren't locked and there is really no point in locking any of them.


What the heck!?! Must be the same arseholes that broke into my truck when you had it. I can believe it took me so long to notice the little chip!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

people as as sholes. One of our trucks is missing the lock on the passengers side for the same reasons. They got a few coins and if we bothered to fix it, a $300 locking mechanism. Seems like they are keeping busy these days.

At least it wasn't much damage for you, they didn't do anything to any of the other trucks?


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;969664 said:


> What the heck!?! Must be the same arseholes that broke into my truck when you had it. I can believe it took me so long to notice the little chip!


That one was in my driveway. They got 3 charge cards and did $13,000 worth of shopping. They have been through my new truck already too. They got my Oakley's and phone charger. Can't see how they got in, it must have been unlocked.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;969669 said:


> That one was in my driveway. They got 3 charge cards and did $13,000 worth of shopping. They have been through my new truck already too. They got my Oakley's and phone charger. Can't see how they got in, it must have been unlocked.


That's unreal. They must have resi routes like lawn guys do, they're just nocturnal.


----------



## heather lawn spray

cet;969309 said:


> The daylight is getting longer which is nice to see.
> 
> My Son lost his snow pants on Friday. Went to 5 places yesterday trying to get a new pair. I had a better chance trying to buy a bathing suit and sandals.
> 
> Home Depot has their snow blowers 25% off. Last year at this time you couldn't find one. I still have a CCR2450 brand new in the box that I bought in Oct.


Our friendly neighbourhood tractor dealer has 8 of them on the floor!!


----------



## Triple L

Thanks for the reminder... I totally forgot I even owned one of those little toro's LOL... We keep it onsite so I dont see it everyday... Used it for about 30 seconds so far....


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;969872 said:


> Thanks for the reminder... I totally forgot I even owned one of those little toro's LOL... We keep it onsite so I dont see it everyday... Used it for about 30 seconds so far....


You better go out and make sure it's still there


----------



## Triple L

LOL, my dad was like do you think you got enuff chain?


----------



## heather lawn spray

You're gettin' so little exercise these days you have to go to the gym to work out? You can run but you keep parkin' in the same place:laughing:


----------



## Triple L

Put on about 10 lbs so far 

I dont know whats happening, Im always soo hungy 

Hows everyone else doing, add weight from doing nothing or loose weight from the stress?


----------



## heather lawn spray

It's called BOREDOM

I go to KW Surplus and buy somebody else's junk when I'm bored. It puts on less weight that eating


----------



## JD Dave

cet;969669 said:


> That one was in my driveway. They got 3 charge cards and did $13,000 worth of shopping. They have been through my new truck already too. They got my Oakley's and phone charger. Can't see how they got in, it must have been unlocked.


I meant ot thank you for the Sunglass's. Sucks about the dent in your 6500. I think theft is on the rise I keep hearing more and more about tings going missing.


Triple L;969890 said:


> Put on about 10 lbs so far
> 
> I dont know whats happening, Im always soo hungy
> 
> Hows everyone else doing, add weight from doing nothing or loose weight from the stress?


I've lost 20 lbs since Jan 1st, another 20 to go though. I was starting to look like rolly polly ollie. LOL


----------



## Triple L

So whats the merical diet? aside from sharing all your meals with Jon LOL!!!
Wait till Mark O hears that.... I think that just turned up your gay-o-meter one more notch, who sits down to pee?


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;969956 said:


> So whats the merical diet? aside from sharing all your meals with Jon LOL!!!


LOL I don't know if he's going to do that again, Jon hogs all the chicken ha ha


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;969956 said:


> So whats the merical diet? aside from sharing all your meals with Jon LOL!!!
> Wait till Mark O hears that.... I think that just turned up your gay-o-meter one more notch, who sits down to pee?


Eat healthy and like a bird. I quit drinking coffee, pop and alcohol (almost). Dieting sucks but my wife is going to the gym and looks pretty fine so I thought I'd follow suit.

As long as Jon buys I'll share and if you don't sit down to pee your missing out. Nothing better then a warm toilet seat in a public washroom.


----------



## grandview

JD,if your on a diet,whose that guy sitting across from me last week eating 30 wings,fries and a pitcher of beer by himself?


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;970007 said:


> JD,if your on a diet,whose that guy sitting across from me last week eating 30 wings,fries and a pitcher of beer by himself?


And I still managed to loose 20 lbs in 3 weeks.


----------



## cet

The best diet is taking on more work then you have equipment for.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;970099 said:


> The best diet is taking on more work then you have equipment for.


Yeah but I don't like puking down the side of my truck as much as that buddy of yours. :laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

wtf, what did I do, and wait... I have more then enough equipment, and wait... wtf is wrong with sitting while peeing, you see how tall I am and how small it must be, that is a long way away!


----------



## DeVries

cet;970099 said:


> The best diet is taking on more work then you have equipment for.


Ha Ha very well put and so true. Why do we do that to ourselves?


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;970126 said:


> wtf, what did I do, and wait... I have more then enough equipment, and wait... wtf is wrong with sitting while peeing, you see how tall I am and how small it must be, that is a long way away!


I thought you had a sense of humour.


----------



## augerandblade

Sitting down makes for a happier marriage.  Toilet seat up or toilet seat down. OKay dear you win.


----------



## ff1221

Who's got the energy to stand.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;970185 said:


> I thought you had a sense of humour.


haha, not a good one!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;970523 said:


> haha, not a good one!


I think you need some snow to cheer you. :waving: I'll go out and do a snow dance for you.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, no no, that's ok. Thanks for your concern, just do the west only dance.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I think we should all do a snow dance this evening around 8:00PM !!! Way to many hours at the computer and not enough in the truck!! Sorry all you seasonals back to work.........


----------



## Triple L

Come on Daff, So far I have 105 hours logged in my truck of actual work... Thats enuff for this season


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;970542 said:


> haha, no no, that's ok. Thanks for your concern, just do the west only dance.


Maybe we should go to that special bar and watch the girls do the no snow dance. That's where our next GTG should be. BTW I'm not sharing anything with you there. LOL


----------



## Silverado_guy07

With all this free time we have in toronto I've been heading to niagara falls pretty often. 
The salters down there are salting at least 3 times a day!!! Looks like a gold mine there with all that mist


----------



## DeVries

Some of that mist must be coming a little farther west as well, in the last month we've salted 13 times. Thank goodness for salt extra contracts.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Triple L;970566 said:


> Come on Daff, So far I have 105 hours logged in my truck of actual work... Thats enuff for this season


We all wish we could be as fortunate as you!!!  Blow the snow to the tropics if you don't want it!!! We won't mind!!!!wesport


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

105 hours, I think I've maybe put 30 on the truck, We better get some snow soon before I got nuts.

On the plus side, I'll have my new paint booth built ahead of schedule. I'm contemplating if I should have even bothered with heaters.


----------



## schrader

I think I put 56 hours on the tractor in early January when we had ten days of snow. The rest of the year has been slow. Gone through 40 tonne of salt so far,seem to be getting alot of the little 3- 5 cm snows, easier to melt them of then plow. Wonder what the rest of the year will bring?

Corey


----------



## heather lawn spray

Is it just me or has anyone else noticed the crows and Canada geese are sticking around this year?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

My understanding is that ours go south, and the ones north of us go south to us. Sounds weird, but we summer to them.


----------



## ondirtymax

This season sucks!.......They were calling for 10-15 sunday and 10cm on monday, but has now all changed to rain! WTF!! Barely enough snow for sledding here now, after monday may as well put them away along with the blades!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

ondirtymax;971094 said:


> This season sucks!.......They were calling for 10-15 sunday and 10cm on monday, but has now all changed to rain! WTF!! Barely enough snow for sledding here now, after monday may as well put them away along with the blades!


Two words" SNOW DANCE" tonight at8:00pm !!!! If you prefer you can go to the ballet for a professional snow performer to help you!!!!


----------



## ondirtymax

The only dancing I'll be doing tonight at 8pm is from my chair to the beer fridge!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

It's the thought that counts to the snow gods!!!!


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*I got an idea!!! lets go jack some snow making machines and covertly place them at all our contracts so we can start plowing and racking in the money again :laughing:*_


----------



## heather lawn spray

xll_VIPER_llx;971196 said:


> _*I got an idea!!! lets go jack some snow making machines and covertly place them at all our contracts so we can start plowing and racking in the money again :laughing:*_


Me thinks that's Whistler's plan this week


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*I just heard the other night on cp24 that whistler got seized by its investors but didnt specify why it was seized?*_


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

heather lawn spray;970942 said:


> Is it just me or has anyone else noticed the crows and Canada geese are sticking around this year?


I did-Funny you mentioned that...lots of little birds around still too.

Going fishing again tomorrow. What a great country.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;971212 said:


> I did-Funny you mentioned that...lots of little birds around still too.
> 
> Going fishing again tomorrow. What a great country.


Glad to see you your having some fun and yes it is a great country.


----------



## heather lawn spray

xll_VIPER_llx;971205 said:


> _*I just heard the other night on cp24 that whistler got seized by its investors but didnt specify why it was seized?*_


repo- missed payments!!!


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Lack of snow is killing everyone huh?? Well we could borrow they're snow making machines :laughing::laughing:*_


----------



## DeVries

All you guy's begging for snow must be per push. I'm enjoying the lul but looks like early next week things will change. Time will tell, for now I'm enjoying the tropics up here in Strathroy LOL. No wonder I haven't heard these guy's out here complaining, there lots of snow here.


----------



## ff1221

Git er into ya while the weathers at bay, we'll get it back in February, we're not gonna get off that easy. In ten years I haven't had a year where I wasn't out 30 times or more, and so far this season I've only been out about 9, so there is still lots to come, enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;971416 said:


> All you guy's begging for snow must be per push. I'm enjoying the lul but looks like early next week things will change. Time will tell, for now I'm enjoying the tropics up here in Strathroy LOL. No wonder I haven't heard these guy's out here complaining, there lots of snow here.


I'm mostly seasonal but I like the snow, we get paid to do it and I like to earn my keep.


----------



## augerandblade

Triple L;970566 said:


> Come on Daff, So far I have 105 hours logged in my truck of actual work... Thats enuff for this season


One leased tractor that I have (the one that we keep the busiest cuz we can put on 600 hours per year on the contract) has 260 hours of winter work, so far. Yee Haw.


----------



## JD Dave

augerandblade;971465 said:


> One leased tractor that I have (the one that we keep the busiest cuz we can put on 600 hours per year on the contract) has 260 hours of winter work, so far. Yee Haw.


Wow, I think most of our tractors have 10 hours on them and the one that loads salt salt has 45.


----------



## schrader

I have been out 16 plows and 14 saltings so far this season, a lot of the plows were 5cm or less. Still a long way till spring yet, so who knows what the rest of the season will bring.

Corey


----------



## Bajak

augerandblade;971465 said:


> One leased tractor that I have (the one that we keep the busiest cuz we can put on 600 hours per year on the contract) has 260 hours of winter work, so far. Yee Haw.



Who has MAD PLOW?.........Yee Haw??......Your a sick man too Jacob.:laughing:


----------



## hitachiman 200

heather lawn spray;971251 said:


> repo- missed payments!!!


Intrawest had a very good idea. Let's spend a gazillion dollars building the worlds longest tram so that the Hitachiman can drive for two hours to get here then waste another hour going up Whistler mountian to ride across to Blackcomb Mountain when I can ski from the base of one hill to the other.:laughing: Can you spell stupid? lots of snow in Whistler but pretty scarce in town here. Here's a shot I took today of Grouse mountain which is just slightly lower than Cypress which is on the far left in the second pic with the Lions in the middle. Yes those are bald patches on the cut. All of the snowboard compititions are to be held on Cypress. Please... everyone pray to the snow gods for us.


----------



## heather lawn spray

It's a gorgeous view too bad it's the wrong colour for this year


----------



## Grassman09

hitachiman 200,

Did they widen the see two sky in the mean time? 
I was there 5 years ago and they were just getting started on that.. 

Nothing beats the 7th heaven run on Blaccomb.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Keep your fingers crossed that that storm tracks a little farther South on Sunday night, maybe get something to play with.


----------



## cet

Big difference for temperatures late next week between EC and TWN. Not looking forward to any -16.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Grassman09;971846 said:


> hitachiman 200,
> 
> Did they widen the see two sky in the mean time?
> I was there 5 years ago and they were just getting started on that..
> 
> Nothing beats the 7th heaven run on Blaccomb.


_*didnt they just build a new trolley car system that spans over 2.5km at whistler? I believe i seen it on discovery. Maybe thats why they repo'd whistler? Couldnt pay off the huge project?

Those are awesome pics aswell . Cant believe how green it is but i guess its gonna be real green here to this weekend....... calling for temps around 6-7 here and rain all weekend.... might be a good time to clean the floor mats and interior!tymusic*_


----------



## Silverado_guy07

colorado low heading up for ontario. looks like a dirty week up here from sunday onward


----------



## Triple L

xll_VIPER_llx;971989 said:


> _*didnt they just build a new trolley car system that spans over 2.5km at whistler? I believe i seen it on discovery. Maybe thats why they repo'd whistler? Couldnt pay off the huge project?
> 
> *_


_*

Thats exactly what i was thinking.... Here comes the Balif LOL*_


----------



## hitachiman 200

Grassman09;971846 said:


> hitachiman 200,
> 
> Did they widen the see two sky in the mean time?
> I was there 5 years ago and they were just getting started on that..
> 
> Nothing beats the 7th heaven run on Blaccomb.


4 lanes all the way


----------



## Daner

Great Pics of the west coast:waving:..We all need more snow

I think we have some snow on the way soon.....The pressure Is up and down like crazy

Oh yaa That Is a Colorado low making Its way up here to Canadawesport
The rain snow line looks to me that It will be more south than the professionals are predicting.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*lets hope so daner........ is skully screaming for snow too? I know i am. :realmad:*


----------



## hitachiman 200

xll_VIPER_llx;971989 said:


> _*didnt they just build a new trolley car system that spans over 2.5km at whistler? I believe i seen it on discovery. Maybe thats why they repo'd whistler? Couldnt pay off the huge project?
> 
> Those are awesome pics aswell . Cant believe how green it is but i guess its gonna be real green here to this weekend....... calling for temps around 6-7 here and rain all weekend.... might be a good time to clean the floor mats and interior!tymusic*_


Yes they did,and just in time for the Olympics. But like I said if you where going to ski Blackcomb why would you go all the way up Whistler first? It's like going to Mexico via Hawaii.


----------



## Daner

Oh Ya Ol Skully Loves his snow storms
Hes got a freash coat of Varnish on his truck bed racks to match with his homemade plow ...He says he's ready to workwesport


----------



## Grassman09

hitachiman 200;972093 said:


> Yes they did,and just in time for the Olympics. But like I said if you where going to ski Blackcomb why would you go all the way up Whistler first? It's like going to Mexico via Hawaii.


Ok wait there is a tram from sea to sky now but it only takes you to whistler and you have to ski/ride down if you want to go to blackcom? That's gay.

It should just stop in whistler village. Vancouver is one of the only places you see limos with ski racks. :laughing:


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I'm still dancing....... seems to be working!!! 

Sorry all you seasonals, the break is over!!!


----------



## Triple L

Looks like a few little salt runs...

But I might have to put the blades back on the trucks :crying:

They make more money rusting LOL


----------



## Daner

More Snow,More Doughpayup


----------



## willyswagon

Daner;972095 said:


> Oh Ya Ol Skully Loves his snow storms
> Hes got a freash coat of Varnish on his truck bed racks to match with his homemade plow ...He says he's ready to workwesport


Hey A little less grief about truck bed racks, but varnish would be a waste:


----------



## heather lawn spray

Daner;972174 said:


> More Snow,More Doughpayup


More snow _less_ dough


----------



## heather lawn spray

willyswagon;972186 said:


> Hey A little less grief about truck bed racks, but varnish would be a waste:


that is way too pretty to plow with


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

heather lawn spray;972213 said:


> that is way too pretty to plow with


_*i agree.... more like a museum show piece but hey i give props to someone that actually drives old vintage then being a trailor queen*_


----------



## Daner

That Is one serious plow truck....Love that good ole Iron

The higher the piles,The bigger the smileswesportpayup:waving:


----------



## willyswagon

xll_VIPER_llx;972217 said:


> _*i agree.... more like a museum show piece but hey i give props to someone that actually drives old vintage then being a trailor queen*_


Tires are round cause they are supposed to roll! Not be pushed onto a trailer.
As far as to nice to plow with... Bullshirt everything should be used for what it was built for. These trucks were the work horses of the day, and I'll continue to use this one like it was meant to be worked. Snow in winter, sand and gravel for my summer landscaping around the yard, picking up lumber for projects, and my favorite manure for the gardens.:laughing:


----------



## augerandblade

Bajak;971512 said:


> Who has MAD PLOW?.........Yee Haw??......Your a sick man too Jacob.:laughing:


Sorry I forgot to take my meds


----------



## cet

heather lawn spray;972213 said:


> that is way too pretty to plow with


I have to agree with that.

That is one great looking truck.


----------



## Triple L

I wouldnt be plowing with it either... 

Well JD Dave, I have to give it to ya :salute:

I started my diet yesterday morning, its now been about 36 hours into my diet and SCREW THAT CRAP!!! holy geez I've never been soo grumpy... Keep up the good work


----------



## Grassman09

Put a Ebling Blade and 6500 V box salter in the back.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Diet??? Screw that, I am 260ish, and I can still run... sort of... need an oxygen tank when I am done. Summer is the time to lose weight, you need it in winter for warmth!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;972385 said:


> I wouldnt be plowing with it either...
> 
> Well JD Dave, I have to give it to ya :salute:
> 
> I started my diet yesterday morning, its now been about 36 hours into my diet and SCREW THAT CRAP!!! holy geez I've never been soo grumpy... Keep up the good work


Oh that's funny.


----------



## cet

Triple L;972385 said:


> I wouldnt be plowing with it either...
> 
> Well JD Dave, I have to give it to ya :salute:
> 
> I started my diet yesterday morning, its now been about 36 hours into my diet and SCREW THAT CRAP!!! holy geez I've never been soo grumpy... Keep up the good work


50% of your food might have been a bit aggressive. Eat a little less and exercise. Swimming is easy. Maybe shovel sidewalks and sub your plowing.:laughing:


----------



## augerandblade

Start witha whole grain breakfast, large rolled oats , raisens, bran flakes and peanuts (unsalted)/ just add cold water in order to down em. For lunch one bowl of homemade soup (vegetable) And for supper a casserole. Add kidney beans when your energy is low,. No booze, cigerettes and plenty of exercise , at work and in house(you know,the nice kind that stops ya from being grumpy allthe time) Stay away from refined food. Youll lose that extra poundage and be happy for it. I was 230 lbs and in the Heart Institute at 32 years of age, am now 40lbs lighter and trying to stay that way.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

and an hour on toilet after all the bran!

Is anyone following Ramairfreaks posts... I get so confused by what this guy does, it makes me laugh though.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*What a freakin dissappointment! We aint gonna get squat outta this low... just a bunch of gay ass rain. :realmad:*_


----------



## buckwheat_la

well we are getting it, and we are on the edge, i wonder how bad sask and manitoba are getting hammered.


----------



## buckwheat_la

Pristine PM ltd;972621 said:


> and an hour on toilet after all the bran!
> 
> Is anyone following Ramairfreaks posts... I get so confused by what this guy does, it makes me laugh though.


i think ramairfreaks is just coming into his own, seems like a nice guy, just expanded a lot and having a rough year, also i was chatting with someone else (don't remember who at the moment) who was saying that it was crazy competitive where ole ram is, both with customers and other contractors, i think he well learn


----------



## willyswagon

Triple L;972385 said:


> I wouldnt be plowing with it either...
> 
> :


I don't get it? Why would you guys not plow with it?

It would be like saying :

The snow is to white to plow

The ice is to slippery to salt

My girl friend is to pretty to screw??

I just don't get it


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;972527 said:


> Diet??? Screw that, I am 260ish, and I can still run... sort of... need an oxygen tank when I am done. Summer is the time to lose weight, you need it in winter for warmth!


HAHAHA, after my diet experince im with you on that brother 
I still might try eating a bit healthier and maby just a touch less but nothing crazy....
Thanks for the tips guys!



willyswagon;972741 said:


> I don't get it? Why would you guys not plow with it?
> 
> It would be like saying :
> 
> The snow is to white to plow
> 
> The ice is to slippery to salt
> 
> My girl friend is to pretty to screw??
> 
> I just don't get it


Back in the day they used to drive 57 chevys and corvette's around in the winter, needless to say, they dont anymore........ But its your truck and you can do whatever you like! Keep on posting up pics when you get some other cool ones...


----------



## heather lawn spray

willyswagon;972741 said:


> I don't get it? Why would you guys not plow with it?
> 
> It would be like saying :
> 
> The snow is to white to plow
> 
> The ice is to slippery to salt
> 
> My girl friend is to pretty to screw??
> 
> I just don't get it


yeah W-W

But how many of those are over 50 years old!!


----------



## willyswagon

I hear what your saying, but there's quite a difference between a collector car and a Willys pick up. $$$$

This is JAFT

Just Another F'n Truck

I'll send some picture with it full of manure for the garden this spring


----------



## heather lawn spray

I want to see the 'station wagon' when you get that finished up


----------



## willyswagon

It is planned to look like this

http://www.public.asu.edu/~grover/willys/g5/ghtml5/d25.html

But is powered by this


----------



## Daner

Lots of moisture headed our way herewesport

It looks like Its In the Tropics:waving:


----------



## ff1221

willyswagon;972756 said:


> It is planned to look like this
> 
> http://www.public.asu.edu/~grover/willys/g5/ghtml5/d25.html
> 
> But is powered by this


Nice powerhouse, it'll look great when it's all done. I understand what the guys are saying about not using it, but if you have the talent and patience to rebuild it whenever you want then use it how it should be used.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Woke this morning to the sound of thunder!!! A few good rounds of it, if it was only snow...... The cold and the fun is on the back side of this system and should continue through Feb. At least the snow will keep everyone off the couch and make dieting more fun!! As for me the pounds keep on comming, AKA insulation!!!!

As for the ol Willys drive it and enjoy !!! Just keep it away from the salt and slop!!!! Nothing wrong with putting it to work and having some fun playing with it. Some build trucks and cars for the track and others play in the fields, none the less they are all having fun with the old iron!!!


----------



## augerandblade

Years from now Im looking forward to having fun with Old Iron. Ya my girlfriend had a serious accident when her tractor rolled over, shes full of metal to hold er together, but we still like to chase each other round du room.


----------



## augerandblade

buckwheat_la;972702 said:


> i think ramairfreaks is just coming into his own, seems like a nice guy, just expanded a lot and having a rough year, also i was chatting with someone else (don't remember who at the moment) who was saying that it was crazy competitive where ole ram is, both with customers and other contractors, i think he well learn


Ya hes good entertainment allright. Dont wanna knock the guy too hard but I think he could put his brain in gear before he does what he does sometimes. Seems to get into a lotta bad situations and gets a little hyper when he posts. Its good though


----------



## cet

augerandblade;972792 said:


> Years from now Im looking forward to having fun with Old Iron. Ya my girlfriend had a serious accident when her tractor rolled over, shes full of metal to hold er together, but we still like to chase each other round du room.


She would be fun to take to the airport.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, now with the new x-ray vision thing they have it wouldn't matter.


----------



## augerandblade

We try to stayaway from airports etc. I just take her to medeival dinners and shows, that way no one knows whos doing the clanking noise , Old Iron or the Knights


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

augerandblade;972792 said:


> Years from now Im looking forward to having fun with Old Iron. Ya my girlfriend had a serious accident when her tractor rolled over, shes full of metal to hold er together, but we still like to chase each other round du room.


I'm packing my share of metal and screws, Collarbone, both legs, Blowing a front tire on a bike at 280KPH at Mosport will do that. Be interesting if I have to go through those full body scanners.

I can usually make it through the metal detectors 50% of the time. Why can't the cute girls do the manual searches ?

Damn rain here is making one big mess of the gravel roads.


----------



## augerandblade

R U gettin freezin rain down in S W Ontario.???????????????????? We got freezing rain at our door step..........trucks loaded, salt pails on for the walks. Hopin it comes in after six so all the retail outlets are closed except for the coffee shops and junk food outlets.


----------



## cet

Not really warm here but it is all rain. It is only supposed to get warmer here.


----------



## DeVries

Looks like I won't have to get up to check the weather tonight. +5 and rain, good by snow.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

salting tomorrow night I assume, but time will tell.


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;973321 said:


> Looks like I won't have to get up to check the weather tonight. +5 and rain, good by snow.


That's at least a good thing. I might still roll over and check the temp since my internal clock gets me up at 4 am anyways.


----------



## cet

DeVries;973321 said:


> Looks like I won't have to get up to check the weather tonight. +5 and rain, good by snow.


Might be busy the rest of the week. They are calling for a bit of snow for the next 4 days.


----------



## heather lawn spray

augerandblade;973267 said:


> R U gettin freezin rain down in S W Ontario.???????????????????? We got freezing rain at our door step..........trucks loaded, salt pails on for the walks. Hopin it comes in after six so all the retail outlets are closed except for the coffee shops and junk food outlets.


2.7* Kitchener drizzle fog


----------



## jayman3

Just talking to my father in law about an hour from here he has rain there won't be long it will be here and turn everything into a rink.


----------



## augerandblade

We had one small band of rain go through, salts down, next round aint gonna be no band, looks like a big system. Won a small battle though, with the retail shut down for the night.


----------



## augerandblade

jayman3;973429 said:


> Just talking to my father in law about an hour from here he has rain rain there won't be long it will be here and turn everything into a rink.


Ya shoulda seen Deep River had a red blob going through on the radar. I got what needs to be done presalted , just waiting for the town and county to salt our roads to get into town.


----------



## jayman3

Is it that slick out there already damn it.Guess there will be no sledding for a while after this slop goes through.


----------



## augerandblade

It still light here, Im sure the residual salt etc on the lots here in Renfrew are OK, My next run is gonna be calcium mixed sand at 2 Tims and 2 fastfood joints at the Rio Can Ctr. Guess we will be on "ice patrol" tonite.


----------



## jayman3

A few sprinkles here now,they don't give you a hard time for using sand instead of the chip we use in town here.


----------



## Triple L

Looks like they changed the forcast here a little, was suppost to be +8 overnight with 10 mm of rain... now its down to +5 overnight and only 5mm of rain...

Mega foggy out right now tho, holy....


----------



## augerandblade

jayman3;973473 said:


> A few sprinkles here now,they don't give you a hard time for using sand instead of the chip we use in town here.


Not here, but I wanna be good to the retailers , so what I do it apply salt to the walks and the lane directly in front of them and then the rest of the park lots and lanes with the mix. There is no way the public can then track the sand into the stores. Half the complex at one time specified salt only but when it came time to renegotiate the contract I told em I can give you a better deal if I can use calcium mixed sand on the open areas. It saved me from going back and getting more salt loaded. In the spring time I pressure wash the walks and sweep the entire area,.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;973479 said:


> Looks like they changed the forcast here a little, was suppost to be +8 overnight with 10 mm of rain... now its down to +5 overnight and only 5mm of rain...
> 
> Mega foggy out right now tho, holy....


the track didn't appear to be as far north as first predicted, not as wet, not as warm


----------



## cet

As long as it stays a few degrees above zero we should be fine here. They say it is still going up all night.


----------



## augerandblade

Yup Eastern Ontario is taking a direct hit, Looks like the storm is breaking up andturning round in North Eastern ON. Our temps actually went down with rain coming to minus 3. 7 Gonna make sure Im in town to start sanding when the heavier blob comes through


----------



## heather lawn spray

Looks like Kingston and Ottawa are about to take it in the teeth

Good Luck


----------



## jayman3

I just got in from a quick peek and man is it slick out there,all the side roads a a rinkit will br a long night for some.


----------



## augerandblade

heather lawn spray;973584 said:


> Looks like Kingston and Ottawa are about to take it in the teeth
> 
> Good Luck


As long as it isnt the icestorm like in Jan of 99 we will be fine. I think the guys in this area are poised to jump in the truck soon. This is where I pay the price for servicing the 24 hour open lots.:angry:


----------



## jayman3

augerandblade;973597 said:


> As long as it isnt the icestorm like in Jan of 99 we will be fine. I think the guys in this area are poised to jump in the truck soon. This is where I pay the price for servicing the 24 hour open lots.:angry:


Ya we don't need another one of those ice storms,pulled quite a few long shifts during that week did lots of wor for the city with the backhoes loading broken branches with the thumb on the hoe.As much as we don't like storms like that they do produce work.


----------



## cet

Supposed to warm up to +2 by morning for you. Not enough to melt the ice but enough to change it to rain. Then a high of +5. I hope it happens. I hate freezing rain. I would take snow over that any day.


----------



## augerandblade

We are gettin into the next round of rain here, so Im gonna load the dually to the hilt and thanks to the slow county I will probably havta take the shoulder of the road down the hill into town. Where is their thinking here. They got radar too, ya dont waste salt by presalting the road and it makes it easier / safer to travel on for em the next time they are out. What about ambulance and police service. Almost tempted to phone em up and give em a blast but this being a small town . NNNOT. A Good Idea. yA I would take a 5cm snowfall over this one.


----------



## Daner

I didn't think It would get as warm as they thought

We could see flurries In the am

Its +4 here now

The rest of the week looks like some snow


----------



## heather lawn spray

we're still climbing, veeeerry slooowly


----------



## creativedesigns

heather lawn spray;973681 said:


> we're still climbing, veeeerry slooowly


Ya Ya YESsssssss Slowly here too! LOL :bluebounc

Im all for the mercury to rise...just finished salting steps & sidewalks. Hope that it gets mild'er by 5am should be +6 so there goes Jaymans lovely skating rink! :laughing: tymusic


----------



## augerandblade

ONE degree ABOVE YEE HAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! some lots with residual salt from last ap can just be plowed off. Really slippery though on snow packed areas. Raining like it would be bringing in May flowers. However we are fortunate, coulda been a whole lot worse.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Temp peaked at 02:00 @5.1*

down to 3.5*


----------



## augerandblade

Temps are supposed to go up We are at 1.9 degrees. Maybe youre starting to get the wraparound effect of the low passing by.


----------



## ff1221

3.3 deg. here and pouring rain here. The models are changing hourly, one minute it's 5cm snowfalls all week, the next it's 1cm. I need to get back in the swing and on schedle, 10 days of 10 to 15 cm would be alright.


----------



## ff1221

3.3 deg. and pouring rain here. The models are changing hourly, one minute it's 5cm snowfalls all week, the next it's 1cm. I need to get back in the swing and on schedule, 10 days of 10 to 15 cm would be alright.


----------



## heather lawn spray

temp back up to 4.4* after sunrise


----------



## JD Dave

Double check your sump pumps for those of you who have them.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That sounds like a good story is a brewing.


----------



## buckwheat_la

sounds like you guys are heading for a mess, i am happy i dont get those kind of conditions here, i understand the need for salt now, lol


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;974046 said:


> That sounds like a good story is a brewing.


X2-do tell....


----------



## heather lawn spray

4.8* @ 09:30
3.5* @ 09:45

the drop has begun


----------



## Scotty 2

put the sleds away and pull out the water crafts lol


----------



## Mr Bigblock

It is just pissing rain right now like i mean torrential. Like this year summer never came niether did winter its over, Tome to start installing pools.


----------



## Bajak

The rain has just turned to snow here. 
Finally shook off whatever it was that had been ailing me. Ready to plow again.wesport
That could be as soon as tonight or tomorrow morning by the looks of things right now.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Temperatures are dropping, but not like with an artic front. Should fall below freezing around here around 8pm. Lost of rain and the ground is mushy, just the odd pile of snirt here and there and brown grass everywhere else.

The wintery weather will start this afternoon with a few wet snowflakes here in the tropics throughout the day. Get ready for some LES over the next few days. Nothing extreme but still plowable!!! 

Happy anniversary for the blizzard of 78'.


----------



## augerandblade

Thanks for letting me know that the temps are goin down. I got a cottage road to do, Drivers are sinking 5 to 8 inches in soft pack.. Instead of me plowing every event, they drive over it , pak er down and now are going to pay the price for their stupidity (I ll be fair, I dont believe in hitting em when their down.)One resident there , said I told em at the meeting to let y ou decide when it should be plowed, but Mother knows best.


----------



## Triple L

Snowing here to.... About 4 hours earlier then they thought....


----------



## Daner

Snowing Here as well:bluebounc +2 cel


----------



## jayman3

Scotty 2;974093 said:


> put the sleds away and pull out the water crafts lol


Not already i just took mine out of storage on thursday did the oil change and now this slp,i hope it tightens up to be able to still get out this winter.:realmad:


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;974181 said:


> Snowing here to.... About 4 hours earlier then they thought....


No that's the wet snow

It's stopped and melted, SEE?

more to come


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Had freezing rain now its lightly snowing..... got all my salting done but getting there was fun...... city streets and everywhere else is like a black skating rink, ok now bring on the snow!wesport*_


----------



## Triple L

That was a nice salt run payup


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

And a salting I must go! It isn't bad, just might as well give things a coat to be safe.


----------



## musclecarboy

I'm going for a drive now, will salt at 5am if needed.....


----------



## bowtie_guy

it's nuts around here.... bearly anything left now. Have only been out 3 times this season to push snow.


----------



## augerandblade

Its 0.4 degrees here, gonna check the lots for ice puddles. A fine dusting of snow on the walk. Looks like a money saving week with a lot of repair in our garage rather than sendingit out to the local monkeys. Had a tranny put in last year, need to pull the brake drum off the back of it to replace the park brake shoes. Looks like I need to use a puller to take the output shaft off the back of er. If it dont come off easy , I guess there will have to be a serious chat at the dealership.


----------



## Silverado_guy07

Its warm in TO but lots are icyyyyyy. Not bad but I still gotto hit em with the rocks


----------



## dellwas

Heavy rain and high wind, including 140K per hour in Cape Breton, here in Nova Scotia. Supposed to freeze tommorrow too....:realmad:


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*Woooohooooo! went to bed at 330 am and it was all black out.... just woke up 20 mins ago and its ALL WHITE and snowing really good, -2 and about 2 inches on the ground and still coming! I is happypayup*


----------



## Daner

Just a dusting of snow here....Hope the Fan fires up on the lake machine soon, That could blow some snow around town:bluebounc


----------



## RAZOR

We have 5 cm in Barrie and it is still coming down. It looks like our little break is over.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

RAZOR;975417 said:


> We have 5 cm in Barrie and it is still coming down. It looks like our little break is over.


Funny the difference 30km makes. From the Radar it looks like it is passing North East of me.
We had 2cm but everything was very Icy


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*Heres a pic outside my door looking out at 1 of my parking lots in my 72 townhome complex at 20 after 8 this morning sorry for the crappy pic.. my window seems to be dirty lol









*


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I'm starting to rethink the winter season around here. Perhaps I should build a few large snow tractors or loaders and sub them out to the municipalities/contractors who need extra help in larger LES snow events. Its almost been a year with only two small just plowable events in the tropics !!!! 

As for here a few snow flakes on the ground (have to look between the blades of grass) with nothing in the works on radar other than the odd flurry. Will go out later this morning to check for icy patches.


----------



## creativedesigns

Daner;975415 said:


> Just a dusting of snow here....Hope the Fan fires up on the lake machine soon, That could blow some snow around town:bluebounc


Wake up Daner! Your havin' a bad dream.......:waving:


----------



## schrader

About 3cm here in Collingwood, real icy, Another salt run. Looks like snow for the next 7 - 10 days.

Corey


----------



## augerandblade

Got 2cm in Renfrew, will be snowing all day, salt and sand runs pending if it keeps up. The tropical snow removal guys want snow, you can have mine. We got another "snow blob" we will be stuck with the whole day. Some people have to learn to drive all over again, had one driver go to fast , turned left in to a park lot, ended up running over a 5ft high rebar stake jumping the curb and into the lot. I should be gettin a kickback from a local front end or tire shop in the mail.


----------



## cet

Looks like the sun is trying to come out. Temp is good for salted areas. We had to plow the northern sites. Real light stuff.

Looks like the cold is returning for a few days and then warming up again.

I saw on the news that Toronto had 109cm of snow by this time last year and as of yesterday they have had 24cm. They said they had a saving of 10M. I'm sure they will put that to good use.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, yeah, on something for city hall, it sure won't go towards potholes!


----------



## JD Dave

We got a very light dusting in T.O around 6am I'm glad I had salted everything already. I couldn't belive how many places were all white still at 9 am when I was heading home. The mall we lost a few years ago hadn't been touched as usual.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Isn't that always how things work. Alot of guys didn't salt, but it was the right call.

Last night we had lots of puddles that would have been great to slip on with the little bit of snow that came down.

Hopefully it was enough salt to take care of the little 1cm here and there.


----------



## jwkv

Grounds clear just east of Oshawa. boo hoo... nothing to do..


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Are you in Bomanville or Courtis?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;975597 said:


> We got a very light dusting in T.O around 6am I'm glad I had salted everything already. I couldn't belive how many places were all white still at 9 am when I was heading home. The mall we lost a few years ago hadn't been touched as usual.


It will be done before noon Dave. :laughing:


----------



## jwkv

I'm in Courtice.


----------



## augerandblade

On the radar, we are out of the green and into light blue, which is fine with me cuz I got better things to do.


----------



## cet

We salted all our sites. Got a call from the public board to say they got a complaint from one of my schools. They need the playground salted, did we miss it. NO, we don't plow the playground because of your budget cuts. He tries to tell me it was added in Nov. So we have plowed 7 times, never did the playground and you are just calling now. I don't think so. Now it is added. PITA when you have to send a truck back out when your done.


----------



## augerandblade

I used to be on contract to sand a school yard about 15 mins out of town. They hardly ever called cuz the custodian (I found out later) had his own stash of sand.  He would only call when it was in convenient for him. So I got kinda cold to the job, they called one day, I was busy in town, and kinda ignored the call. Then the head honcho calls up to give me shXt. I replied with my opinion and told him Look my competitor who does about 5 of your schools in Renfrew wont even do the job for you, do ya think Im going to bother now the way the situation is??????????????:laughing:Later on., they got their revenge by sending a letter stating I was Kicked Off of their contractor list. Still h ere and still working:laughing:


----------



## heather lawn spray

We don't do our schools for snow here, but our Board isn't as nutso as this:yow!:


----------



## snowplowchick

With the major cutbacks at our school boards, the area we plow and/or salt has been cut by more than 50% in some cases. I guess the custodians didn't get the memo because they call and complain about missing the playgrounds(not part of contract any longer).

We get paid more for some schools because the custodians complained they could not shovel the areas that weren't part of the deal anymore, so we gave new prices for the now "extra work" which takes a minute with the truck. It is working out well in that regard, now we just need more snow!

One of our schools is new to us and the previous contractor used to plow the entire adjoining commercial lot beside the school where parents and some teachers park daily. It is not covered obviously by the contract. I saw the old contractor's wife's facebook page where she complained about me on Facebook how I don't show up to plow the lot. I can't believe the old contractor would plow out another business next to the school for free just to be "nice". Nice doesn't pay the bills.


----------



## cet

Our schools in York Region used to be some of the cleanest in Southern Ontario. My daughter used to play rep basketball and we did quite a bit of traveling. The farther north we went the whiter the schools would be. People learn to wear proper foot wear. 

At first we plowed playgrounds if they had portables. That was because teachers wouldn't wear the proper foot wear. After 5 years with snow left in playgrounds people lived with it and planned accordingly. Now we plow more for flooding then anything else. Of the 17 schools we do there are only 3 playgrounds that get done.

I have been at schools when the teachers yell at the gets to get out of the fields and get back on the black top. What's wrong with playing, your only a kid for a very short time.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Hey guys, could use you help on this.
Kind of a unique situation for me.

The phones been ringing like crazy today (Thank you Google) Several calls from people and fuel suppliers. People who use guys with blowers to do their laneways now have sheer ice and fuel trucks cant get in. Since they are all gravel and not needing plowed just de-iced. 

I normally charge $15 per 20kg bag applied for salt because, what would you charge for the service call ? According to one of the Fuel suppliers some of the driveways are too icy for a 4X4 pickup so I may have to do them with a walk behind spreader (That, and I don't have a truck mounted spreader, Normally not something I'd use much) .. Ohh and these laneways average 600ft +

Also , would you just use pickled sand or salt . the ice is about 1/2" to 1 1/2"

I want to be reasonable since these fuel suppliers could refer me a lot of business.


----------



## Triple L

$15 for 20KG... Where's the bend over smilie? 

Pickeled dosent go thru walkbehinds very well at all... But I think its the best product for this type of job....

You can get a yard of pickeled sand for $50, half the price of salt... Something to think about...


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Triple L;975948 said:


> $15 for 20KG... Where's the bend over smilie?
> 
> Pickeled dosent go thru walkbehinds very well at all... But I think its the best product for this type of job....
> 
> You can get a yard of pickeled sand for $50, half the price of salt... Something to think about...


That's the way I'll go, Straight salt usually just makes a mess... Just spoke to Natasha at Lafarge in Barrie and contractor price on pickled sand is $21.95 a Tonne. I don't know anyone closer who carries it. Now how I'm going to spread it is another story ? Looks like the shovel and back may get a workout.


----------



## Mr.Markus

With pickled sand the 4X4 could back down while spreading. With experience you won't even blink at driving over shear ice. Don't waste time, money, and effort on the walk behind. get a insert spreader (much like Dave and his lift you'll wonder what took you so long.)


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

My problem is I don't have a truck mounted spreader, Never really had a huge need for one. The walk behinds work fine for the small amount of salting I do (mostly just walkways) and I do 90% residential. I only go through about 3 skids a year.

All my regular customers are fine because I plow 1/4" off the gravel so theirs just melted off. It's these laneways that get blowed and are now ice.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Mr.Markus;975972 said:


> With pickled sand the 4X4 could back down while spreading. With experience you won't even blink at driving over shear ice. Don't waste time, money, and effort on the walk behind. get a insert spreader (much like Dave and his lift you'll wonder what took you so long.)


OK I'll bite. What the heck is pickeled sand? I have never heard of it? Salt/Sand Mix?


----------



## heather lawn spray

Kubota 8540;976099 said:


> OK I'll bite. What the heck is pickeled sand? I have never heard of it? Salt/Sand Mix?


Translation dictionary is available at all border locations for $5.00 CDN. It's right next to the beaver tails and poutine. Dictionary may be required for all dropping into Canadian Weather+++++ Snow thread

sand & salt mix


----------



## creativedesigns

cet;975695 said:


> We salted all our sites. Got a call from the public board to say they got a complaint from one of my schools. They need the playground salted, did we miss it. NO, we don't plow the playground because of your budget cuts. He tries to tell me it was added in Nov. So we have plowed 7 times, never did the playground and you are just calling now. I don't think so. Now it is added. PITA when you have to send a truck back out when your done.


Sounds like loader work to push that snow, if its been left for 7 snow events! That extra contract add-on should be enough to cover the FF bill.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

cet;975695 said:


> We salted all our sites. Got a call from the public board to say they got a complaint from one of my schools. They need the playground salted, did we miss it. NO, we don't plow the playground because of your budget cuts. He tries to tell me it was added in Nov. So we have plowed 7 times, never did the playground and you are just calling now. I don't think so. Now it is added. PITA when you have to send a truck back out when your done.


Were you a mr. nice guy or are you charging for the addition?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Kubota 8540;976099 said:


> OK I'll bite. What the heck is pickeled sand? I have never heard of it? Salt/Sand Mix?


We've already been warned once about the french, gotta keep some of our dialects interspersed


----------



## musclecarboy

Lightest dusting on my driveway, sites were wet though . Good call Jon.


----------



## heather lawn spray

squalling appears to be abating for now. . . 
temp -3


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;976136 said:


> Were you a mr. nice guy or are you charging for the addition?


It's in the contract, guess I'm eating this one.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

ah well,

just got a dusting here in the last little while, should be fine as long as all my guys salted properly the other night...


----------



## heather lawn spray

Pristine PM ltd;976596 said:


> ah well,
> 
> just got a dusting here in the last little while, should be fine as long as all my guys salted properly the other night...


same here, it appears over for now


----------



## Bajak

Light snow here all day and still snowing. All we have is a couple of centimeters with some drifting.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It was weird because the radar looked clear for awhile but it was still snowing.


----------



## cet

Wind just changed from NW to W. Few flurries but so windy everything is blowing right through. Salted heavy this morning so we should be good. Time will tell.


----------



## augerandblade

The weather patterns have definitely changed this season cuz Ive never seen so much Lake Effect snowfalls very light as this season. Been doing dis since the winter of 83. Im starting to rethink the cause of this. Being in "hill billy" country could it be all the humidity coming off /out of the outhouses here in the hills. This back to nature stuff is starting to take effect. Another blob coming through dusting us with a little snow.


----------



## augerandblade

The weather patterns have definitely changed this season cuz Ive never seen so much Lake Effect snowfalls very light as this season. Been doing dis since the winter of 83.  Im starting to rethink the cause of this. Being in "hill billy" country could it be all the humidity coming off /out of the outhouses here in the hills. This back to nature stuff is starting to take effect. Another blob coming through dusting us with a little snow.


----------



## augerandblade

Sorry about the double post, Im well rested, not drunk, going out and checking the lots , then working on my freakin (white elephant of a one ton truck) truck. Tryed to erase the first one without the special effects but couldnt erase it and my sledge is in the garage. And if you just woke up and stumbled on to plowsite, NO YOUR NOT SEEING DDOOUUBBLLEE.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Just got in, places were my route was 95% fine, others properties just north of the 401 got a bit more, it was spotty.


----------



## grandview

Heading out now ,with all that wind from you country I have to go work again!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, Chris is right, you could see a nice shift in the radar with the initials GV on it.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

augerandblade;976738 said:


> Being in "hill billy" country could it be all the humidity coming off /out of the outhouses .


 LOL,

And people spread sand with manure spreaders tymusic

FYI, Works good actually if you put a couple of 2X6s across the back a couple inches off the bottom


----------



## augerandblade

Hey that manure spreader was my first. Always gotta convince myself to spend serious coin. :nodWind has died down here, stars/ moon is out. Had to do a little runoff salting. Thats should be it for now. The temps dropped 5 degrees since 1a.m.


----------



## ff1221

-2.8 and a light dusting here, not worth trying to plow. Looks like the Lake effect machine might start puting out some product over the next couple of days, too bad it'll all get blown inland.


----------



## Silverado_guy07

Flurries across toronto to richmond hill. Needs salt


----------



## Silverado_guy07

When I went to bed damn weather network didn't even mention this poop


----------



## DeVries

Wind has a bite to it today.

Is there anyone from Winterpeg on here that can send some pics our way of the storm that they had over the weekend? Heard that they got blasted.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

DeVries;976836 said:


> Wind has a bite to it today.
> 
> Is there anyone from Winterpeg on here that can send some pics our way of the storm that they had over the weekend? Heard that they got blasted.


Any snow down your way? Radar looks strong in the kitts area.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*snowin pretty good here again..... and windy as hell. I hate wind. But im happy its snowing.payup*


----------



## Bajak

Still light snow here but windy. North South routes are very icy due to the wind blowing salt and sand right off the roads. Not much snow although the drifts can catch you off guard. Looks like a couple days of LES ahead.


----------



## augerandblade

Silverado_guy07;976812 said:


> When I went to bed damn weather network didn't even mention this poop


Forget the weather network to be specific. Your best indicator is to use the Enviroment CAnada radar and your bare foot on the outside patio. If y ou got a foot print y ou better start heading out. Ensure your wearing clothes when ya do the footprint check.


----------



## Bajak

That Radar has been fibbing all season so far.:realmad: Seems to be working O.K. today for a change.

I always thought if you plowed snow you weren't allowed more than 2 consecutive hours of sleep from November thru April.


----------



## heather lawn spray

The snow plowers union raised heck so they had to change it


----------



## Bajak

heather lawn spray;977029 said:


> The snow plowers union raised heck so they had to change it


Oh.....I guess I still owe some dues.


----------



## heather lawn spray

The union steward says I'm allowed to accept Timmies cards for overdue union dues

(we are waaay too bored)


----------



## Triple L

Cant belive how many guys slept in today....

I felt stupid, All my lots were TOTALLY BLACK by 6 a.m.... Stuck out like a sore thumb, but a good one


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;977052 said:


> Cant belive how many guys slept in today....
> 
> I felt stupid, All my lots were TOTALLY BLACK by 6 a.m.... Stuck out like a sore thumb, but a good one


I think the relaxed winter is making some contractors very lazy. Yesterday and today I noticed quite a few lots that weren't salted before 10 am.


----------



## augerandblade

We are still in middle of snow season, if it starts up again , who knows how busy we will be; Up here momma nature always seems to even things out. It aint over till the fat lady puts her shovel away.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

augerandblade;977083 said:


> We are still in middle of snow season, if it starts up again , who knows how busy we will be; Up here momma nature always seems to even things out. It aint over till the fat lady puts her shovel away.


_*so she only sings in the summer??*_


----------



## augerandblade

Lets hope it snows alot for her,so whenshe does sing she will nice and curvymmmmm mmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## DeVries

Lynden-Jeff;976871 said:


> Any snow down your way? Radar looks strong in the kitts area.


We've had snow off and on all day, but nothing is sticking around sun is burning it off now.

I agree with the lazyness of some of the guy's around, some mornings we are doing site checks and salting and we are the only snow guy's out there. I hope we get a big one and the lazy guy's all sleep in:laughing:


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Bajak;977006 said:


> That Radar has been fibbing all season so far.:realmad: Seems to be working O.K. today for a change.
> 
> I always thought if you plowed snow you weren't allowed more than 2 consecutive hours of sleep from November thru April.


When looking at the RADAR keep in mind the upper atmosphere might be saturatred with moisture but the lower atmoshere might be very dry. In this cast the RADAR will show snow but nothing falling. The best thing to do is keep an eye on the radar and one on the specific humidity levels. Once they hit 80% or so expect the snow to start falling. There is a technicial term for this called "virga".

Here in the tropics still nothing all that exciting in the forcast perhaps a c-1 tonight!!! I am turning into one of those lazy snowplow guys..... Not checking the lots for there simpily is no reason to lately!!! Have fun all of you LES folk!!!! (time to move perhaps)


----------



## heather lawn spray

DAFFMOBILEWASH;977131 said:


> When looking at the RADAR keep in mind the upper atmosphere might be saturatred with moisture but the lower atmoshere might be very dry. In this cast the RADAR will show snow but nothing falling. The best thing to do is keep an eye on the radar and one on the specific humidity levels. Once they hit 80% or so expect the snow to start falling. There is a technicial term for this called "virga".
> 
> Here in the tropics still nothing all that exciting in the forcast perhaps a c-1 tonight!!! I am turning into one of those lazy snowplow guys..... Not checking the lots for there simpily is no reason to lately!!! Have fun all of you LES folk!!!! (time to move perhaps)


I understand Virga to be moisure falling that is reabsorbed before landing. I can read clouds, at least in summer, that show moisture leaving the cloud but not making it to the ground. It was the 80% number that I am missing


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, I have alot to learn about reading radar. We looked really good today as well. We have a shared condo (two corps, same property) that we took one of the two boards from a company last year and I am liking our odds of getting the whole property in the spring, they havn't salted once in the past two days.

Today is a great day to look at properties to bid.


----------



## Bajak

Hey thanks Daff. I'll keep that in mind. 
What about when the Radar shows no precipitation and there is in fact snow? Is there a general relation to the ceiling, humidity level or other info in that case?

What I'd really like to do is have a weather station and camera set up on my machine, on site and have a live feed. That would be awesome.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DAFFMOBILEWASH;977131 said:


> There is a technicial term for this called "virga".
> 
> Over here we call it *Viagra!!!:*laughing:


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Bajak;977158 said:


> Hey thanks Daff. I'll keep that in mind.
> What about when the Radar shows no precipitation and there is in fact snow? Is there a general relation to the ceiling, humidity level or other info in that case?
> 
> What I'd really like to do is have a weather station and camera set up on my machine, on site and have a live feed. That would be awesome.


_*local news here and kitchener said that it was clear out but in the same sentence said that it was snowing across the region but it was too "light" to show on radar? I dunno where these guys get there training but if that was "light" snow falling and couldnt be seen on radar then i'd hate to see what they called the snow that was heavy while he was giving the forcast. I have noticed several times that it was snowing here but yet the weather network and e.c. said it was clear! I have found that thanks to one of the guys in this thread gave me a link to intellicast and i find them way more usefull and acurate. But thats my opinion*_


----------



## Silverado_guy07

Pristine PM ltd;977155 said:


> Today is a great day to look at properties to bid.


Lol I was doing that this morning after my MCgriddles. Lots of white sites out there

Ps the blackberry version of this site is awesome no more annoying ads


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Specific humidity levels are measured in the lower atmoshere at ground levels. By watching the humidity levels you can tell if the weather is drying out or getting wet. Much like the barometric pressure, the lower the better for a true snow. 

Think in the terms of fog, when fog is present humidity levels are 95-100% or totally saturated. When air is dry 20-40% the view is crisp and sharp. The next time a virga cloud is overhead take a peek or look the humidity level on the net.

The fact of precip falling but nothing on radar is normally from the distance of the radar to the cloud. The further you are away from the radar centre the less accurate or weaker the cloud seems. Usually you can tell the distance from the sweep images on the net. Or the circles on the radar site. Not sure which radar you are looking at??

The other option is the wind effect, much like the rain in the summer with the sun out. The snow can travel even further distances due to its low mass expecially if the wind is strong and the temperature cold......


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

This may be a dumb question, but why king city? Why does TO not have its own? Is it to close to the lake?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I'm sure there is a radar at Pearson International.....

For me I hardly ever look at the radar from Canada. Most weather comes from the west so no need to use canadian. However I have been impressed with EC lately, there forcasts seem to be more accurate than NOAA. Mostly due to the computer modeling and forcasting. EC uses the Euro and NOAA is more GFS reliant.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Is it that the radar at Pearson is Transport Canada's and the King City et al are Environ's?
Our little airport at Kitchener has radar but it isn't in the weather chain of stations either
I remember being able to chat with the forecasters at our local airport years ago to get a weather reading, but that got shut down around the time the first primitive websites came up.


----------



## DeVries

Pristine PM ltd;977261 said:


> This may be a dumb question, but why king city? Why does TO not have its own? Is it to close to the lake?


They should shut down that one in king city, it's had that precipitation strip all winter, if it were actually precip I think St Catharines would be burried by now.


----------



## heather lawn spray

DeVries;977318 said:


> They should shut down that one in king city, it's had that precipitation strip all winter, if it were actually precip I think St Catharines would be burried by now.


They actually explained that once, something like a reflection of the mist from the falls or a 'shadow' of the CN tower. ( follow a line from centre of King City through Toronto south central) it lands on that clutter


----------



## Daner

Those radars can pick up all kinds of bad noise

I don't see any more blue blobs headed this way:bluebounc

In the meen time I'm looking for a good web host that has a user friendly cpanel:


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;977261 said:


> This may be a dumb question, but why king city? Why does TO not have its own? Is it to close to the lake?


It never snows in TO, waste of radar.:laughing:

For what it's worth, I went to Drive Products at 48 and Finch, just north. They have a brand new Fisher 2 stage tailgate salter, brand new for $2100. They also had the Snowex 2400, electric tailgate spreader for $5000. Not sure about the Snowex but I know that Fisher is 1/2 the price I got quoted 2 years ago for the same spreader but a Western Pro Flo 2.

Would of loved to have bought the Snowex for my 07 dump but having worked so hard this winter and been through 100's of tons of salt it just wasn't in the budget.


----------



## Triple L

Also for what its worth, here's a pretty good deal on a little sidewalk machine for $26,000

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...quipment-Kubota-L3540-HSTC-W0QQAdIdZ182292357

Now, if it was only Green 

Altho Im really digging the Kubota hstc trans over a 3 range Deere when it comes to loader work


----------



## Bajak

DeVries;977318 said:


> They should shut down that one in king city, it's had that precipitation strip all winter, if it were actually precip I think St Catharines would be burried by now.


Last year it wasn't there! government employee not doing their job.


heather lawn spray;977328 said:


> They actually explained that once, something like a reflection of the mist from the falls or a 'shadow' of the CN tower. ( follow a line from centre of King City through Toronto south central) it lands on that clutter


The employee(s) that I mentioned above are supposed to take the anomalous readings out of the picture. Over the Christmas/New Year holidays the images hardly changed. No snow Christmas, Large snow fall on New Years Day here.

I'm just an average guy. I can spot an anomaly! WTH? Even some of the municipal guys were taken by surprise at times. Why even offer the service if it is of no use? Wasted taxes for their union approved holiday. Weather takes no holiday! That's why I only really trust my window weather observation.

These people at EC this year are not keeping up with their algorithms at all. By my calculation St. Catherines should have 25 feet of snow at the very least. Jamestown, New York should be declared a state of emergency.

I do appreciate your input DAFF. I think it's a wind effect thing here. This year it has been a lot of Winds from the North or East. Doesn't seem to show much on the Exeter radar. Winds out of the West or Southwest, precip. seems to show up O.K.

BTW. NOAA radar imaging depends on ECs doppler radar. There is little to no difference accept the pretty colours.:waving:


----------



## grandview

Looks like another 6-10 inches of snow tonight into tomorrow again.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Your making me jealous GV.


----------



## grandview

JohnnyRoyale;977517 said:


> Your making me jealous GV.


And were still 10 inches short from this time last year.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

NOAA radar for Canada I am assuming. For the radar for Detroit looks nothing like Canadian. C-1 looks good for tonight!!!


----------



## cet

grandview;977514 said:


> Looks like another 6-10 inches of snow tonight into tomorrow again.


Are you joking? I would move.tymusic


----------



## grandview

cet;977609 said:


> Are you joking? I would move.tymusic


You or me move?


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;977318 said:


> They should shut down that one in king city, it's had that precipitation strip all winter, if it were actually precip I think St Catharines would be burried by now.





heather lawn spray;977328 said:


> They actually explained that once, something like a reflection of the mist from the falls or a 'shadow' of the CN tower. ( follow a line from centre of King City through Toronto south central) it lands on that clutter


That strip has been there almost all winter - and it wasn't there last year. That explanation sounds like something an MP would say.



Bajak;977489 said:


> Last year it wasn't there! government employee not doing their job.
> 
> The employee(s) that I mentioned above are supposed to take the anomalous readings out of the picture. Over the Christmas/New Year holidays the images hardly changed. No snow Christmas, Large snow fall on New Years Day here.
> 
> I'm just an average guy. I can spot an anomaly! WTH? Even some of the municipal guys were taken by surprise at times. Why even offer the service if it is of no use? Wasted taxes for their union approved holiday. Weather takes no holiday! That's why I only really trust my window weather observation.
> 
> These people at EC this year are not keeping up with their algorithms at all. By my calculation St. Catherines should have 25 feet of snow at the very least.
> 
> BTW. NOAA radar imaging depends on ECs doppler radar. There is little to no difference accept the pretty colours.:waving:


I've got to agree that I've been pretty dissapointed with EC this year. Last couple years they've been spot on. Now it's a sit back and wait attitude. Their accumulation projections are all over the map, and change dramatically from one forecast to the next. According to their forecast Tuesday night, we should have 15-20 cm on the ground right now. We've gotten about 2-3cm. Port Colborne got the LE today - maybe 5-7cm total. Hard to tell with all the wind.

So now they forecast (@ 3:30pm) another 5cm tonight, 2-4 tomorrow. This is when we'll get the 10-15 - but the 5:00 am forecast tomorrow morning will be adjusted to reflect the fact there will be much more on the ground. It's not forecasting - it's postcasting.

Why get so peeved about it? Just makes it tough to make the call - I've got guys coming in tomorrow at 3am. Will they be plowing or salting? Will we need the shovel crews? Put the subs on standby - but hate crying wolf with them. So alot hinges on the fact that they be reliable. I agree, the window weather is the most dependable. But I like to make sure everyone is resting up and prepared for the middle of the night call.

Also - if you watch NOAA radar, or some of the Buffalo mets, they pickup the King City feed. You can see that same "anomoly" on their screens too.



grandview;977514 said:


> Looks like another 6-10 inches of snow tonight into tomorrow again.


That's what I'm betting on here - Don Paul is about the most accurate guy around. He doesn't miss too often. When he does - he'll explain. Like today - the dry air didn't arrive as soon as they had calculated, so the LE lasted longer than initially thought. He's calling for the amounts you mention.


----------



## cet

grandview;977614 said:


> You or me move?


I'm not looking for any snow, I meant you. LOL


----------



## grandview

cet;977616 said:


> I'm not looking for any snow, I meant you. LOL


Any homes for sale in Newmarket?


----------



## cet

grandview;977622 said:


> Any homes for sale in Newmarket?


Lots and lots. They don't have property like you. You might be able to borrow something from your neighbor and pass it from window to window.


----------



## grandview

cet;977637 said:


> Lots and lots. They don't have property like you. You might be able to borrow something from your neighbor and pass it from window to window.


Nice,pass her through the window!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

So, snow tomorrow? Hope not!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Anyone see anything coming down from hamilton to St Kitts? Lots on the radar but some has brushed over my house and I see nothing. Have a site in mt hope im concerened about.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Pristine PM ltd;977785 said:


> So, snow tomorrow? Hope not!


perhaps weather network will get it wrong yet again.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It looks like you guys will get something, we might have a salting early.


----------



## Grassman09

cet;977637 said:


> Lots and lots. They don't have property like you. You might be able to borrow something from your neighbor and pass it from window to window.


Yeah like your toilet viewing your neighbors kitchen or like my cousins in Brampton, neighbors toilet has a view of there dinning room.. Nice..



Pristine PM ltd;977785 said:


> So, snow tomorrow? Hope not!


Why?

Looks like my wish came true 1-3cm all season long with maybe 1 or 2 pushes.


----------



## ff1221

Woke up at 1am, nothing on the ground, wake up at 3:30am, to 2" and -5.4, guess I'll go clean up if the truck starts and I can remember how to operate it.


----------



## heather lawn spray

4:30 nothing 5:30 squalling maybe a inch


----------



## DeVries

We got about 2cm's, crews are out salting. They called for 2-4 cm's for today as well but it doesn't look like it's going to materialize.


----------



## Mr.Markus

We got 3cm did a salt run early about 3:00 sure did squall nice from 3:30 to 4:00 (thought I was going to need to go get the plow.) With the wind I'll be checking some of my rural residentials later this morning, got some nice drifting out of town.


----------



## Triple L

Stupid snow, go out today at 3:30, do all the site checks, Plow all the little drifts, touch up salting... Then at 5:15 it starts snowing like crazy! and hasnt stopped... Had to go thru the whole route again and do a full salt run but I doubt it will be able to keep up with the snow... We got 3 cm and its still coming strong


----------



## Daner

Not much on this side of the tracks.. a few small drifts..... But Its blowing around purty good:bluebounc....-6 cel.


----------



## augerandblade

Nice and quiet here, hoping for a "garage day"


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Was going nuts for 10 mins, then stopped, crazy, low visibility. Hopefully enough residual on the ground


----------



## Daner

Getting Hit hard here now...... with the wind burs:bluebouncts , White Outs


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;978067 said:


> Was going nuts for 10 mins, then stopped, crazy, low visibility. Hopefully enough residual on the ground


We didn't get that much but it was snowing hard for a bit. I went to check my 3 main sites and they were all black. Even the school I checked where we put sand/salt was also black.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Sun just came out! Hope it stays around!


----------



## cet

It has been out here for more then an hour.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*Well its like a blizzard outside my house right now..... but e.c. says its partly cloudy?? i cant even see the mall across the street!















*


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Looks like it is working, hopefully. I still am going to give it a coat before 5 just to be safe for the super cold tonight.


----------



## augerandblade

Thats what you guys wanted/ here ya go Momma Nature gonna even up the score. Light snow here not to much wind, gonna keep an eye out to see if the salt run should go.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

cet;978147 said:


> We didn't get that much but it was snowing hard for a bit. I went to check my 3 main sites and they were all black. Even the school I checked where we put sand/salt was also black.


Don't worry, It's on it's way to you.
Heavy LES started here about a hour ago and it look to be headed south east.
About 4cm in the last hour.

And according to TWN, Partly cloudy and no snow :laughing:


----------



## augerandblade

Had to go out and sand/salt. Gotta nice lull, hey its lunchtime. Another band gonna come through in about 45 mins.


----------



## musclecarboy

EcoGreen Serv;978263 said:


> Don't worry, It's on it's way to you.
> Heavy LES started here about a hour ago and it look to be headed south east.
> About 4cm in the last hour.
> 
> And according to TWN, Partly cloudy and no snow :laughing:


Sh!t. I'm in the same boat as chris, all my lots and sidewalks are black. Hopefully the snow doesn't reach R Hill and markham


----------



## augerandblade

What happened to all the guys in the more builtup/congested/polluted area of Ontario wanting snow?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## JD Dave

augerandblade;978287 said:


> What happened to all the guys in the more builtup/congested/polluted area of Ontario wanting snow?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


I'm still here and wanting.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Snowing like a mofo up here.


----------



## augerandblade

Ya were supposed to head to Barrie tomorrow to see the "outlaws". They phoned today all worried about the snowfall.  Had to tell em its supposed to subside with cold weather coming in.


----------



## grandview

Ended up with about 10 inches. It started about 1 am and stopped about 6 am ,starting to get windy.


----------



## GMC Driver

Not much at my place - maybe another inch and a half. East of here it gets worse. Guy in Ridgeway was saying 7-8 inches.

Cold front came through around 9:00 am, and got the burst of white with it. Treated salt kept the lots black - sun is out now, so keeps anything blowing off the roofs melting.

Got a truck going this afternoon to touch up at the malls, and then it's wait until morning to do site checks.

I love flat roofs - almost as much as wind. And LE.


----------



## Mr.Markus

grandview;978316 said:


> Ended up with about 10 inches. It started about 1 am and stopped about 6 am ,starting to get windy.


There's a set up if I ever seen one!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Looks good out there now... weird day. Didn't need to do much, just little spot treatments.


----------



## augerandblade

Another blast from 1 to 1:30, Thats it..............c'mon COLD weather!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daner

We are getting hit now by the LE streamer......Hard to see......Oh no Its the Green Blob this time......Wow - 10 here now without the wind


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Oshawa just got a blast, more fun salt included trips!


----------



## cet

We have had a few blasts. The last one just ended. It is blowing so hard you really can't tell how much is coming. Looks like we got 1/2cm. I will wait for the 3:30 weather update before I decide to salt. They got 1" in 10 min. in Sutton. Full plow for the north sites, what else is new, close to 15 plows there this winter.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Got a solid 1/2 cm out of the whole deal. With the wind it blew it all over the place and spot salted last night. As of today the sun is out and the tropicial winds are blowing. Cold enough to put a coat on today, second time this year!!!!

Looks very quiet this week other than LES and the system running south!!


----------



## Bajak

Brutal here this morning. I couldn't even see the front of the tractor at times. Only 6" (my unofficial guess again) Avoided a few 3 to 4 foot drifts on the way in. HWY 21 has only been closed 3 days thru P.E. so far in January, I think that's some sort of all time low record but I imagine it could still be closed again tomorrow. Still snowing but not as light as yesterday. Winter is 2 months late this year. 

The jet stream seems to be in line for the LES along with the winds, so I thinks all SW ON should see a little bit. I look forward to seeing JD Daves vids of the new Horst in action. I really have to get me one of those.:waving:


----------



## karol

Not much here. Bit of salt here and there. Good day to do a $180 oil change......damm diesels........


----------



## duramax-king

has been snowing for most the day, probally got around 2cm and it's still going, white outs on and off here.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I pay less then that at the dealership... why such a high cost?


----------



## Nestech

Been white-out conditions all day in Stratford, but not really much snow down. Now my sales pitch! LOL I have a Hustler 3700 with cab and 52" snowblower here for a week or so to demo out. If anyone does lots of sidewalks this may be worth while to check out. PM if interested in seeing it.

Mark @ Nes-Tech


----------



## Triple L

I'll try to make it out Saturday if your not too busy Mark...

So squalls this evening, up to 5 cm...


----------



## Grassman09

The roads were wet and black 10mins ago in West Miss/Milton now they are slushy and wet. Snowing good out here now. Thanks for the snow western ontario.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Looks like you will have something for awhile, WN is really screwing up these days.


----------



## ff1221

Bajak;978476 said:


> Brutal here this morning. I couldn't even see the front of the tractor at times. Only 6" (my unofficial guess again) Avoided a few 3 to 4 foot drifts on the way in. HWY 21 has only been closed 3 days thru P.E. so far in January, I think that's some sort of all time low record but I imagine it could still be closed again tomorrow. Still snowing but not as light as yesterday. Winter is 2 months late this year.
> 
> The jet stream seems to be in line for the LES along with the winds, so I thinks all SW ON should see a little bit. I look forward to seeing JD Daves vids of the new Horst in action. I really have to get me one of those.:waving:


Keep it up there will ya, all we got was an inch and a half and it all blew into walkerton

Take Dave's advice and get one of those pushers, I got a baby one this year for the compact and it works awesome, wonder why I didn't get one years ago.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;978657 said:


> Looks like you will have something for awhile, WN is really screwing up these days.


I think ill wait to salt miltion til the am then.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

are you sure? It won't ice up bad overnight?


----------



## Grassman09

I'll go down there with a load and see. You don't get freezing with magic salt remember.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I'm sooo bored, no snow in the forcast for the tropics!!! Perhaps a trip south?? Would be nice to see the old man!!!


----------



## Grassman09

Fill the rig up with water and come down here. One of my clients in georgetown has been trying to build a skating rink in the backyard. I told him I can get water cheap for 1.83 for 265 gallons. Guess its too much work for him. 

Do you do any wash work in winter?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Park the truck in the late fall early winter. Usually start things up around April fools day. Have had way too much damage to equipment from freeze ups and the cost of heating the shop all winter doesn't cover the extra income.

Also there is the liability issues of people slipping on standing water. Most of all, the ice build up on your body.....washing in the winter is NO fun!!!


----------



## Grassman09

DAFFMOBILEWASH;979146 said:


> Also there is the liability issues of people slipping on standing water. Most of all, the ice build up on your body.....washing in the winter is NO fun!!!


Thats where your salting services come in handy.  I know just washing my 2 trukcs in winter is no fun. I don't blame you.

How fast would the water in the tank cool down from room temp or whatever I presume its not insulated or some sort of dual wall system?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Stupid dustings!

Toronto is fine with a really light light dusting, but Markham is getting salting currently, they got it a bit heavier.


----------



## augerandblade

Just got in from a nice little 7 hour shift ........tidying up- the lots after a couple squalls came through. Took a gamble and started at nine thirty, it was windy but the snow had pretty well stopped drifting. Minus 21 degrees outside and the wood stove has nicely kept the house at plus 20. Nobody else was out here until I headed back home. Its always nice to be done knowing the other guys got work todo.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

The cold the only part of the equasion, the other side is the only thing that needs to be washed in the winter are the big trucks. All the work must be done on Sat and Sunday. I hate giving up every weekend for the kids are more important than the work. NTM I was burned way too many times by big trucking companies wracking up a big bill and vanashing!!! Sure I could get out there and start washing or have someone else do it and wreck all the equipment..... Long story short it is more proffitable to park the truck and plow snow!!!


----------



## KLM Service

*St Peters NS*

Anyone from St. Peters NS area? We had some good friends from there and lost contact with them 5 years ago.


----------



## creativedesigns

augerandblade;979178 said:


> Just got in from a nice little 7 hour shift ........tidying up- the lots after a couple squalls came through. Took a gamble and started at nine thirty, it was windy but the snow had pretty well stopped drifting. Minus 21 degrees outside and the wood stove has nicely kept the house at plus 20. Nobody else was out here until I headed back home. Its always nice to be done knowing the other guys got work todo.


Seems like the "Frew" had more squalls & drifting than Nepean/Ottawa. Your 7 hour shift surprised me!

I salted everything Wednesday late night, & whatever came down Thursday just melted from the brine...

LOL, did ya hear about the drug bust in Quyon this week? haha Police caught a father/son grow-op in their house!


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;979357 said:


> LOL, did ya hear about the drug bust in Quyon this week? haha Police caught a father/son grow-op in their house!


Bummer, I was gonna send Corey, Trevor and Ricky up there to do some harvesting this weekend LOL.... There goes this years profits.... 

We got lucky, only got less then 1 cm last night but it was pretty cold to salt it off so most guys ended up plowing....


----------



## Bajak

The last couple of days have been interesting here. The roads are snow or ice packed, many of the lots are close to the same since we had the snow with dropping temperatures. I'm more of a guy with an eye for observation and thanks to a PM from Mark O, I have to say, I believe I did a job better than I would have last year. I posed a simple question and Mark replied with, (among other things,) "...in reality, anti-icing walks is almost counterproductive....."

I'll leave it at that, but I must say that was some well received advice and I know now what I had 'thought' was the right way is in 'fact' wrong, by my own observation the last few days. I am a one man show and he saved me a sh!t load of labour today and produced safer results. I just thought I would share my opinion on someones advice that is not likely coming back to PS.

Saugeen Shores, Chesley weather,...-14*C....clear right now but we had another 8"-10" on top of the snow yesterday. Makes me feel like I actually accomplished something when it's not just scraping off 3-8cm of snow as most of this year has been.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Can you elaborate a little more? I would love to hear the advice as well!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The only time I have found pre-salting to be a mistake is when it snows more then you expected and the pre-salting made things a soupy mess that you then have to salt more, but if you had done nothing you would have had a nice easy light plow with a light salting after.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;979823 said:


> Can you elaborate a little more? I would love to hear the advice as well!


I agree, that was a little too vague


----------



## DeVries

If it's windy, cold and snowy, don't salt it makes the snow stick to whatever has been salted, thus making more work ,that's usually what we do. JMO


----------



## willyswagon

This was yesterday picking up a washer. Look, next to no snow!!! I know it's old, but is still a truck!!










So far today about 15 cm out of the 20 -30 they have called for. Another 10 tonight, 5 tomorrow( ya sure there is)


----------



## ff1221

Bajak;979639 said:


> The last couple of days have been interesting here. The roads are snow or ice packed, many of the lots are close to the same since we had the snow with dropping temperatures. I'm more of a guy with an eye for observation and thanks to a PM from Mark O, I have to say, I believe I did a job better than I would have last year. I posed a simple question and Mark replied with, (among other things,) "...in reality, anti-icing walks is almost counterproductive....."
> 
> I'll leave it at that, but I must say that was some well received advice and I know now what I had 'thought' was the right way is in 'fact' wrong, by my own observation the last few days. I am a one man show and he saved me a sh!t load of labour today and produced safer results. I just thought I would share my opinion on someones advice that is not likely coming back to PS.
> 
> Saugeen Shores, Chesley weather,...-14*C....clear right now but we had another 8"-10" on top of the snow yesterday. Makes me feel like I actually accomplished something when it's not just scraping off 3-8cm of snow as most of this year has been.


Man, you guys are getting it all up there (and you can keep it until after the weekend), we only got 2". Snowed around 5am for an hour or two, at least it felt like you were doing something.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

DeVries;979915 said:


> If it's windy, cold and snowy, don't salt it makes the snow stick to whatever has been salted, thus making more work ,that's usually what we do. JMO


I wouldn't normally salt in the wind anyway, but we don't get the kind of wind you get I would assume.

Anyway, was that the advice?


----------



## creativedesigns

Pristine PM ltd;979826 said:


> The only time I have found pre-salting to be a mistake is when it snows more then you expected and the pre-salting made things a soupy mess that you then have to salt more, but if you had done nothing you would have had a nice easy light plow with a light salting after.


Pre-salting before a storm can actually loose you money, in some contract cases, where the "Removal Guys" make their money hauling snow. Salting a simple Home Depot lot for example can burn 3 - 4 + tri- axle trucks of snow. (on a 4cm storm)

But I hear ya. If it snows over a certain amount than expected, it could get sloppy & take more time for clean-up efforts & salt expense.

BTW: Whats the whole deal with Mark O anyway? I recall JD Dave sayin he was gone on vac.....?


----------



## Grassman09

creativedesigns;980196 said:


> Salting a simple Home Depot lot for example can burn 3 - 4 + tri- axle trucks of snow.


Home Depot pays for removal out there? They don't out here or didn't want to pay my friend last year for removal. As long as they had close to 50% parking spaces they were okay.


----------



## grandview

Nice to sleep in last night. But your cold id still coming down here for some reason!


----------



## heather lawn spray

grandview;980308 said:


> Nice to sleep in last night. But your cold id still coming down here for some reason!


Are you above or below average snowfall so far this year?


----------



## DeVries

BTW: Whats the whole deal with Mark O anyway? I recall JD Dave sayin he was gone on vac.....?[/COLOR][/SIZE][/QUOTE]

Sounds like a vaca from this site.


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;980196 said:



> Pre-salting before a storm can actually loose you money, in some contract cases, where the "Removal Guys" make their money hauling snow. Salting a simple Home Depot lot for example can burn 3 - 4 + tri- axle trucks of snow. (on a 4cm storm)
> 
> But I hear ya. If it snows over a certain amount than expected, it could get sloppy & take more time for clean-up efforts & salt expense.
> 
> BTW: Whats the whole deal with Mark O anyway? I recall JD Dave sayin he was gone on vac.....?


Anti-icing helps with your liability and also solves your hard pack problems. If your actually worried about melting a little snow instead of hauling I think you need to get your priorities straight.


----------



## Bajak

Pristine PM ltd;980185 said:


> I wouldn't normally salt in the wind anyway, but we don't get the kind of wind you get I would assume.
> 
> Anyway, was that the advice?


Pretty much. Before we got our last storm, I made sure all the salt was cleaned off the side walks in anticipation of the dropping temperatures. It was windier than I expected, but because the snow did not stick the wind pretty much cleared off 3/4 of the sidewalks through a 6" storm. Saved me a lot of shoveling. I haven't used salt on the sidewalks now for the last few days because the concrete is cold and dry. I shoveled 1/2" off this morning and the snow comes off clean and the surface was and is not slippery in the least. In comparison to other properties that used rock salt or calcium, they have a good 1/4"-1/2" of hard pack or ice because the concrete was wet during the initial snow fall and dropping temperatures.

If you can keep the sidewalks dry during cold snaps (-10C), it is easier to prevent icing...Therefor pretreating sidewalks is often counter productive.... Parking lots are a whole other matter.

It seems the powers that be @ MRM no longer appreciate Mark O's style of delivering information on this forum.

It's a balmy -17, clear and calm thankfully.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yep, I agree with that. We have this on property that is like a wind tunnel, and I have noticed over the years that the salt does catch the wind a bit.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

creativedesigns;980196 said:


> Pre-salting before a storm can actually loose you money, in some contract cases, where the "Removal Guys" make their money hauling snow. Salting a simple Home Depot lot for example can burn 3 - 4 + tri- axle trucks of snow. (on a 4cm storm)


You talking from observation or personal experience/approach?

The way I see it, and correct me if I'm wrong please.

You pre-treat, anti ice...whatever you call it before a storm (meaning anything over a couple of inches which will have to be plowed).

If it snows lightly, you're a hero, if an all day event, you've not only delayed accumulations, but also now prevent hardpacked conditions,

Now if you geta cold snap, like this morning (-24, before the windchill), after the storm, good luck at getting rid of the ice unless you go with a treated product.

So you clean up the slop and lay it down again...and oftentimes at half rate anyways, as you've most probably cleared pretty close to pavement as you could get, as opposed to laying it down thick on hardpack, and possibly having to go back again and scrape and re-salt

And, if in the event someone manages to wipe out in that parking lot and sues your ass, you now have documented proof that you have done something more than waithing for snow to accumulate.

Now this scenario applies mostly to retail establishments etc., and is most proabaly specific to the GTA where snow service response is on par with pizza delivery, and everyone knows someone who either knows or is a lawyer.

I agree with Dave-the removal guys dont have their priorities right if thats the approach they take...but thats JMO.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think that the type of snow is what comes into play with what Bajak is talking about. If it was going to be light powdery stuff, then you made it heavier when we get over a few inches.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

He is referring to walkways too. I agree with him in that particular situation.


----------



## Bajak

Pristine PM ltd;980373 said:


> I think that the type of snow is what comes into play with what Bajak is talking about. If it was going to be light powdery stuff, then you made it heavier when we get over a few inches.


Yes, it is dependent on the surface temperatures and exposure to sun. If there is a chance of melting and refreeze, then treatment would be wise. Also, I was only referring to sidewalks that don't get vehicular traffic that would compress the snow into hard pack.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Anything to cut down on hand shoveling is ok by me. Oshawa driveways seem to always have cars in them, so we tried to tell the board that people needed to move their cars by 9 am for us, they said if we wanted to keep the contract we would need to completely work around the cars, not just pathways to the doors like we did the first storm. "that's what the previous company did". Two people should be fine to shovel this place, now we need 4.


----------



## Triple L

U know what I woulda told them, :waving:


----------



## heather lawn spray

Pristine PM ltd;980389 said:


> Anything to cut down on hand shoveling is ok by me. Oshawa driveways seem to always have cars in them, so we tried to tell the board that people needed to move their cars by 9 am for us, they said if we wanted to keep the contract we would need to completely work around the cars, not just pathways to the doors like we did the first storm. "that's what the previous company did". Two people should be fine to shovel this place, now we need 4.


. . . and now you know why I've sworn off town houses. So why isn't the 'previous company' doing it this year??


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Triple L;980392 said:


> U know what I woulda told them, :waving:





heather lawn spray;980397 said:


> . . . and now you know why I've sworn off town houses. So why isn't the 'previous company' doing it this year??


You should have spelled it out prior to signing Jon.

I too refuse entertain those types of people.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, that's the life. It doesn't matter how much you spell out, people ask what they ask. We need them, 160 units full service, easy cutting. No fences, flat lawns, it's a beautiful thing. One day when we are bigger maybe we will walk away, but luckily we didn't this winter!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

If anyone doesn't want problem customers in the GTA, send them my way!


----------



## Triple L

Hay Jon, I got a new company moddo you should consider, My sidewalk guy came up with this yesterday around 5 in the morning, guess he was looking back on how we did it with a shovell in the years past and how good he's got it now in a nice warm cozy cab when its -16 out and only has to shovell the small stuff like steps...

"If it cant be done with the plow, blower or bucket, then ****et" LOL


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;980417 said:


> Hay Jon, I got a new company moddo you should consider, My sidewalk guy came up with this yesterday around 5 in the morning, guess he was looking back on how we did it with a shovell in the years past and how good he's got it now in a nice warm cozy cab when its -16 out and only has to shovell the small stuff like steps...
> 
> "If it cant be done with the plow, blower or bucket, then ****et" LOL


you forgot ' salter'


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, I wish. Of all of our contracts, I can only think of one that has absolutely no shoveling, it's on my route!


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;980351 said:


> Anti-icing helps with your liability and also solves your hard pack problems. If your actually worried about melting a little snow instead of hauling I think you need to get your priorities straight.


When plowing with the storm, using a loader with steel cutting edge pushers, will eliminate any possible hard pack. Once the 5cm event is over in a few hours, then salt the lot. In the meantime you've just stacked 4 tri-axles worth of snow billable at $195/load. Congratulations, you just made $780 extra 



JohnnyRoyale;980366 said:


> You talking from observation or personal experience/approach?
> 
> The way I see it, and correct me if I'm wrong please.
> 
> You pre-treat, anti ice...whatever you call it before a storm (meaning anything over a couple of inches which will have to be plowed).
> 
> If it snows lightly, you're a hero, if an all day event, you've not only delayed accumulations, but also now prevent hardpacked conditions,
> 
> Now if you geta cold snap, like this morning (-24, before the windchill), after the storm, good luck at getting rid of the ice unless you go with a treated product.
> 
> So you clean up the slop and lay it down again...and oftentimes at half rate anyways, as you've most probably cleared pretty close to pavement as you could get, as opposed to laying it down thick on hardpack, and possibly having to go back again and scrape and re-salt
> 
> And, if in the event someone manages to wipe out in that parking lot and sues your ass, you now have documented proof that you have done something more than waithing for snow to accumulate.
> 
> Now this scenario applies mostly to retail establishments etc., and is most proabaly specific to the GTA where snow service response is on par with pizza delivery, and everyone knows someone who either knows or is a lawyer.
> 
> I agree with Dave-the removal guys dont have their priorities right if thats the approach they take...but thats JMO.


WoW! If you salt before every BIG storm, I don't see the effectiveness of that, as you would be plowing all that salt spread away in snow piles. (Now im talkin'a 15cm + situation at a commercial mall here) I would have my equipment on site plowing with the storm continually until the storm begins to dissipate, then I would do a complete salting over parking lots & sidewalks.

I agree with anti-icing before (& through-out) a freezing rain event, as well as prior to a smal 3-4cm event. But not before a extreme large snowfall tho.

Then after storm salt or brine applications for any drifting ect...keeping your lots monitored with site checks. If your sites are regularly salted, you shouldn't need to worry about hardpack. That the process most contractors here carry out.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I guess you've never been involved in a slip and fall lawsuit.

Call it ridiculous, paranoia, overkill-whatever.

In the eyes of the court you've never done enough.


----------



## Bajak

Thanks DeVries, I was curious if it got delivered.:waving:


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;980442 said:


> I guess you've never been involved in a slip and fall lawsuit.
> 
> Call it ridiculous, paranoia, overkill-whatever.
> 
> In the eyes of the court you've never done enough.


I agree. We anti-ice before basically every storm to protect ourselves and to make scraping clean alot easier. You use alot less salt anti-icing in most case's then waiting untill the end. I thought the only pusher you had was rubber. Also most places that want snow hauled every storm want a seasonal price, so you'd be much further ahead to salt the heck out of it. I'd like to see someone get $195/load on a large site hauling snow every storm and still have the job the next year.


----------



## heather lawn spray

JD Dave;980451 said:


> Also most places that want snow hauled every storm want a seasonal price, so you'd be much further ahead to salt the heck out of it. I'd like to see someone get $195/load on a large site hauling snow every storm and still have the job the next year.


Thank-you for saying that before I did. Of our 44 sites 22 are 'micro-sites' one truck route. 7 minutes plow, snowblow and salt, 14 minutes to the next site. Hauling is not in their vocabulary. 'Just pile it in the corner' . If we can salt the heck out of it, 2 guys half time instead of 6 guys full run plowing


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;980451 said:


> you'd be much further ahead to salt the heck out of it.





heather lawn spray;980465 said:


> If we can salt the heck out of it,


Looks like I can find 2 guys who havent done any "smart about salt" training yet :whistling: Doing the old school chemical plowing eh.... LOL

IMO, I think salting is gonna be non existant in K-W pretty soon... I can not belive how many contractors are only doing 1 pass infront of all the major stores... when 2 years ago everything was getting salted....


----------



## DeVries

Bajak;980449 said:


> Thanks DeVries, I was curious if it got delivered.:waving:


Great I'm glad it did


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;980451 said:


> I agree. We anti-ice before basically every storm to protect ourselves and to make scraping clean alot easier. You use alot less salt anti-icing in most case's then waiting untill the end. I thought the only pusher you had was rubber. Also most places that want snow hauled every storm want a seasonal price, so you'd be much further ahead to salt the heck out of it. I'd like to see someone get $195/load on a large site hauling snow every storm and still have the job the next year.


So what hapens during the phase where your plowing the salt you just put down, & waiting until the final salt app?


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;980471 said:


> Looks like I can find 2 guys who havent done any "smart about salt" training yet :whistling: Doing the old school chemical plowing eh.... LOL
> 
> IMO, I think salting is gonna be non existant in K-W pretty soon... I can not belive how many contractors are only doing 1 pass infront of all the major stores... when 2 years ago everything was getting salted....


yeah but I bet we're using less salt than you anyways

4 trucks
2 riding blowers
60 hrs a full session

100 tonnes for the budget this year

I can see the city is cutting back. Our road gets done about every second time and the other night of big dusting the sub-divisions weren't touched.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;980451 said:


> I thought the only pusher you had was rubber.


If your referring to me we have 4 pushers, all steel trip. We had one rubber one but sold it a few years ago.


----------



## heather lawn spray

You want 'smart about salt' ? Build the contract that 'salt is included' in the season flat rate price. No 'salting extra' charge. You'll be spreading the salt with a teaspoon to save a buck out of the budget you are working with.


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;980485 said:


> So what hapens during the phase where your plowing the salt you just put down, & waiting until the final salt app?


I'm not putting 1000 lbs/acre down, I'm talking 3-400lbs. IMO you end up using less salt and your places are looked after until you can get there. If we don't anti-ice we would salt on top of the fallen snow and in that case there is more chance of plowing the salt off. When salt is put directly on top of black top there is very little if any salt plowed off. Most of my places are salt included so I wouldn't be doing it if it wasn't helping.


----------



## creativedesigns

JohnnyRoyale;980499 said:


> If your referring to me we have 4 pushers, all steel trip. We had one rubber one but sold it a few years ago.


Nah, he was askin me......

I took the rubber off & welded a steel edge on it. (no trip edge tho:crying That protech will be used for spare in the future.


----------



## JD Dave

heather lawn spray;980501 said:


> You want 'smart about salt' ? Build the contract that 'salt is included' in the season flat rate price. No 'salting extra' charge. You'll be spreading the salt with a teaspoon to save a buck out of the budget you are working with.


My dad has always told me that's a good way to loose a good job. If it's a 3 year contract and you bid it right, there is no reason to skimp. The law of avgerages always comes into play.


----------



## heather lawn spray

JD Dave;980504 said:


> I'm not putting 1000 lbs/acre down, I'm talking 3-400lbs. IMO you end up using less salt and your places are looked after until you can get there. If we don't anti-ice we would salt on top of the fallen snow and in that case there is more chance of plowing the salt off. When salt is put directly on top of black top there is very little if any salt plowed off. Most of my places are salt included so I wouldn't be doing it if it wasn't helping.


. . . as I said. Dave knows where I comin' from.


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;980505 said:


> Nah, he was askin me......
> 
> I took the rubber off & welded a steel edge on it. (no trip edge tho:crying That protech will be used for spare in the future.


So that explains your bent loader.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;980499 said:


> If your referring to me we have 4 pushers, all steel trip. We had one rubber one but sold it a few years ago.


Like Cre said I was reffering to him, I don't like rubbers either. Steel will pay for itself very quickly. I can't understand why they even sell rubber to be quite honest.


----------



## JD Dave

Is this conversation weather related, I don't want Chad getting mad.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;980451 said:


> I'd like to see someone get $195/load on a large site hauling snow every storm and still have the job the next year.


That cost includes dumping. And yes, if the client wants "removal extra" thats the going rates here...

What are the going rates in T-dot?


----------



## Bajak

JD Dave;980513 said:


> Is this conversation weather related, I don't want Chad getting mad.


As long as you post the current temp. or sky conditions, he seems O.K. with it.:laughing::laughing:

-16*C and overcast.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;980513 said:


> Is this conversation weather related, I don't want Chad getting mad.


lol, Chad knows very well theres another thread for these topics on here, but when it was created he put up a fuss....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We do very little relocation because absolutely no one wants to pay for it, and even when they should, they try and argue that it was due to improper plowing that they have a pile of snow... 

Ottawa has alot more money I guess....


----------



## GMC Driver

JohnnyRoyale;980366 said:


> So you clean up the slop and lay it down again...and oftentimes at half rate anyways, as you've most probably cleared pretty close to pavement as you could get, as opposed to laying it down thick on hardpack, and possibly having to go back again and scrape and re-salt
> 
> And, if in the event someone manages to wipe out in that parking lot and sues your ass, you now have documented proof that you have done something more than waithing for snow to accumulate.
> 
> Now this scenario applies mostly to retail establishments etc., and is most proabaly specific to the GTA where snow service response is on par with pizza delivery, and everyone knows someone who either knows or is a lawyer.
> 
> I agree with Dave-the removal guys dont have their priorities right if thats the approach they take...but thats JMO.


Got to agree - not only GTA specific. It's the way we do our lots too.



Bajak;980356 said:


> If you can keep the sidewalks dry during cold snaps (-10C), it is easier to prevent icing


See - Mark O isn't a dumb stubborn dutchman afterall. Well, maybe a little bit...



Pristine PM ltd;980389 said:


> Anything to cut down on hand shoveling is ok by me. Oshawa driveways seem to always have cars in them, so we tried to tell the board that people needed to move their cars by 9 am for us, they said if we wanted to keep the contract we would need to completely work around the cars, not just pathways to the doors like we did the first storm. "that's what the previous company did". Two people should be fine to shovel this place, now we need 4.


John - we've got one with 150 drives, same problem. We hand shovel around them - but they had to agree to a no damage waiver. Some are just looking for a way to get the scratches and dents out.



Triple L;980471 said:


> Looks like I can find 2 guys who havent done any "smart about salt" training yet :whistling: Doing the old school chemical plowing eh.... LOL
> 
> IMO, I think salting is gonna be non existant in K-W pretty soon... I can not belive how many contractors are only doing 1 pass infront of all the major stores... when 2 years ago everything was getting salted....


I hear you Chad - we probably are using too much according to Smart About Salt. But what happens when the PM is calling, telling you to come back and get the parking spaces? Or even more so when you're defending yourslf against a slip and fall claim? Does Smart About Salt help you then?



JD Dave;980504 said:


> I'm not putting 1000 lbs/acre down, I'm talking 3-400lbs. IMO you end up using less salt and your places are looked after until you can get there. If we don't anti-ice we would salt on top of the fallen snow and in that case there is more chance of plowing the salt off. When salt is put directly on top of black top there is very little if any salt plowed off. Most of my places are salt included so I wouldn't be doing it if it wasn't helping.


Dave - I totally agree. This is the way we've done things for quite a while. This year, with the liquid pre-apps, we're doing the same thing at even lower cost. The pro-active approach is such a huge benfit, it outwieghs the cost concerns. Besides, as you state - bid it right, and you shouldn't have to worry about it.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Dave
were you referring 'good way to lose a job' as 'salting extra or 'salt included'? I was refering to the fact that we don't just dump salt (1000 lbs/acre) cause we can send a bill for it afterward. We put down only what is needed to get the job done. If salting will get the job done, we do it. No surplus salt 'cause we don't get extra billings for it.


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;980514 said:


> That cost includes dumping. And yes, if the client wants "removal extra" thats the going rates here...
> 
> What are the going rates in T-dot?


I do very little hauling but when we do it we have 8 hour min unless we can line a few smaller places up together.. I can see it costing $195/load the way you loaded it in your vid but in most situations for us it cost's betwwen 50 and $100. I have never priced out snow by the load before. Doesn't really seem like a fair way to do it. In most case's we can come in a do alot of loader work and make more money for ourselves, all while keeping the customer happy.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That's why per application charges make alot of sense.


----------



## JD Dave

heather lawn spray;980524 said:


> Dave
> were you referring 'good way to lose a job' as 'salting extra or 'salt included'? I was refering to the fact that we don't just dump salt (1000 lbs/acre) cause we can send a bill for it afterward. We put down only what is needed to get the job done. If salting will get the job done, we do it. No surplus salt 'cause we don't get extra billings for it.


I was reffering to skimping on salt included contracts. To me it's business as usual, you can't treat them any different then the rest of your sites, even though you think your loosing money.


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;980506 said:


> My dad has always told me that's a good way to loose a good job. If it's a 3 year contract and you bid it right, there is no reason to skimp. The law of avgerages always comes into play.


Agree again.



JD Dave;980510 said:


> I can't understand why they even sell rubber to be quite honest.


That explains a few things...



Pristine PM ltd;980521 said:


> We do very little relocation because absolutely no one wants to pay for it, and even when they should, they try and argue that it was due to improper plowing that they have a pile of snow...


John - seems you have to really put up with a bit of extra fuss. We've tried to tailor our contracts and agreements so that most things are left to our discretion. We will call them to let them know when it needs to be done, and when we will be doing it. There's no argument of how the plowing resulted in the pile placement - if we recieved 50cm of snow in a month, there's not much that can be done about piling. Besides, who's the snow removal professional?

I don't claim to be a plumber, so don't call when your toilet is plugged.


----------



## creativedesigns

heather lawn spray;980524 said:


> Dave
> were you referring 'good way to lose a job' as 'salting extra or 'salt included'? I was refering to the fact that we don't just dump salt (1000 lbs/acre) cause we can send a bill for it afterward. We put down only what is needed to get the job done. If salting will get the job done, we do it. No surplus salt 'cause we don't get extra billings for it.


With salting included in our contracts, we count freezing rain ~ or any precipitation in that matter a part of the total accumulation totals. After all you don't salt for "free", do you? lol


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;980525 said:


> I do very little hauling but when we do it we have 8 hour min unless we can line a few smaller places up together.. I can see it costing $195/load the way you loaded it in your vid but in most situations for us it cost's betwwen 50 and $100. I have never priced out snow by the load before. Doesn't really seem like a fair way to do it. In most case's we can come in a do alot of loader work and make more money for ourselves, all while keeping the customer happy.


I don't think many guys actually do much hauling, 99% of the time it is relocation on site, I know some guys use dumps for this, but we almost never have, we just use a snow bucket on a skid and pile away, if we have to move it distances, the blizzards or a dump trailer can do that with the small enough piles we do have to deal with compared to parking lot guys.

We really don't have much experience with this, but the last two years it happened a few times.

We did try and do actually removal once with dumps and we ended up looking stupid... dump trucks fill up quite fast. We were in them shoveling snow around to fill every void, and then the driver started complaining about the weight if we kept piling it and compressing...


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;980525 said:


> I do very little hauling but when we do it we have 8 hour min unless we can line a few smaller places up together.. I can see it costing $195/load the way you loaded it in your vid but in most situations for us it cost's betwwen 50 and $100. I have never priced out snow by the load before. Doesn't really seem like a fair way to do it. In most case's we can come in a do alot of loader work and make more money for ourselves, all while keeping the customer happy.


Yea, what we did in the vid was quick with 9 trucks on stand-by. By the load, for one place that was in desperate need.

But I agree, if theres more sites lined up for removal, $85/hr sound reasonable.


----------



## heather lawn spray

JD Dave;980531 said:


> I was reffering to skimping on salt included contracts. To me it's business as usual, you can't treat them any different then the rest of your sites, even though you think your loosing money.


42 out of 44 sites are salt included, so. . . they don't care how we do it as long as the lots are clean and usuable as quickly as possible. Everybody gets done the same, it's just that 2 get a lower seasonal rate and a bill for salt.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

GMC Driver;980532 said:


> John - seems you have to really put up with a bit of extra fuss. We've tried to tailor our contracts and agreements so that most things are left to our discretion. We will call them to let them know when it needs to be done, and when we will be doing it. There's no argument of how the plowing resulted in the pile placement - if we recieved 50cm of snow in a month, there's not much that can be done about piling. Besides, who's the snow removal professional?
> 
> I don't claim to be a plumber, so don't call when your toilet is plugged.


haha, we are used to it. Almost all we deal with is Condo's, and I make it sound worse then it is. We have some condo's that I swear would never call us if we left 2cm's untouched for a week, and they are 171 units. Then we have 32 units ones that will call us at 6 am to say they are leaving for work and it is supposed to snow in the afternoon, so they hope that when they get home that there will be no snow. Ah, fun times.

That is the problem with our business (industry) unlike plumbing, people think they know what and how we do what we do, and it is repeat contracted business, unlike the plumber that shows up once in a blue moon, charges well, and walks away.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;980535 said:


> I don't think many guys actually do much hauling, 99% of the time it is relocation on site, I know some guys use dumps for this, but we almost never have, we just use a snow bucket on a skid and pile away, if we have to move it distances, the blizzards or a dump trailer can do that with the small enough piles we do have to deal with compared to parking lot guys.
> 
> We really don't have much experience with this, but the last two years it happened a few times.
> 
> We did try and do actually removal once with dumps and we ended up looking stupid... dump trucks fill up quite fast. We were in them shoveling snow around to fill every void, and then the driver started complaining about the weight if we kept piling it and compressing...


We've only hauled off site a few times in my life. It's always more affordable to relocate onsite and for us we preferr that because we can use our equipment instead of hiring trucks. I've never seen someone shovel snow on top of a triaxle. Also I don't think you could ever overload hauling snow.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;980535 said:


> We were in them shoveling snow around to fill every void,


Would love to see a video of that Jon. Funniest thing i've read today....:laughing:


----------



## creativedesigns

Hahaa, 2 pages of removal/salting discussion, I hope Chad doesn't get too angry on here! LOL :laughing:

Oh Yea, before I forget any further Dave...Im gonna call SIMA on Monday & get registered so I can add another sailboat to Forrest Lawn Farms. :salute:

You can keep the Jacket. I want my steak & beer dinner! :laughing:


----------



## GMC Driver

Pristine PM ltd;980545 said:


> That is the problem with our business (industry) unlike plumbing, people think they know what and how we do what we do, and it is repeat contracted business, unlike the plumber that shows up once in a blue moon, charges well, and walks away.


Very true!!


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;980538 said:


> Yea, what we did in the vid was quick with 9 trucks on stand-by. By the load, for one place that was in desperate need.
> 
> But I agree, if theres more sites lined up for removal, $85/hr sound reasonable.


It must have been a two hour roundtrip because it was taking you 15 min to load a truck. I've bever used 9 trucks hauling at one time in my life and we were using a Komatsu 500 for 2 weeks in 99.


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;980555 said:


> Hahaa, 2 pages of removal/salting discussion, I hope Chad doesn't get too angry on here! LOL :laughing:
> 
> Oh Yea, before I forget any further Dave...Im gonna call SIMA on Monday & get registered so I can add another sailboat to Forrest Lawn Farms. :
> You can keep the Jacket. I want my steak & beer dinner! :laughing:


Fine by me. Hope you like McSteak.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Pristine PM ltd;980535 said:


> I don't think many guys actually do much hauling, 99% of the time it is relocation on site, I know some guys use dumps for this, but we almost never have, we just use a snow bucket on a skid and pile away, if we have to move it distances, the blizzards or a dump trailer can do that with the small enough piles we do have to deal with compared to parking lot guys.
> 
> We really don't have much experience with this, but the last two years it happened a few times.
> 
> We did try and do actually removal once with dumps and we ended up looking stupid... dump trucks fill up quite fast. We were in them shoveling snow around to fill every void, and then the driver started complaining about the weight if we kept piling it and compressing...


I think the loader operator needs a few lessons on loading trucks


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, it was a weird experience. 

I don't think this guy had the greatest dumps anyway, they couldn't make it up a grade backwards into our yard. I remember panicking because I didn't have anywhere else to dump. He made it up forwards, but turning around wasn't fun. 

We also had quoted to only do two dump trucks away, which looking back was very stupid, but like I said, we had no clue. The bobcat was loading it, and it was really chunky snow (being in a pile) and because he was shorter then we needed, he couldn't reach anything but the sides to dump in... isn't this just sounding better the more I tell you...

The driver was probably also concerned about timing I would think, and that is why he bs'd us a bit.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;980567 said:


> haha, it was a weird experience.
> 
> I don't think this guy had the greatest dumps anyway, they couldn't make it up a grade backwards into our yard. I remember panicking because I didn't have anywhere else to dump. He made it up forwards, but turning around wasn't fun.
> 
> We also had quoted to only do two dump trucks away, which looking back was very stupid, but like I said, we had no clue. The bobcat was loading it, and it was really chunky snow (being in a pile) and because he was shorter then we needed, he couldn't reach anything but the sides to dump in... isn't this just sounding better the more I tell you...
> 
> The driver was probably also concerned about timing I would think, and that is why he bs'd us a bit.


Jon sounds like a snowblower on a skid steer or something would have worked out okay if you have room to blow it. Gimmie a call I know someone who can help you out next year if need be.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Pristine PM ltd;980567 said:


> haha, it was a weird experience.
> 
> I don't think this guy had the greatest dumps anyway, they couldn't make it up a grade backwards into our yard. I remember panicking because I didn't have anywhere else to dump. He made it up forwards, but turning around wasn't fun.
> 
> We also had quoted to only do two dump trucks away, which looking back was very stupid, but like I said, we had no clue. The bobcat was loading it, and it was really chunky snow (being in a pile) and because he was shorter then we needed, he couldn't reach anything but the sides to dump in... isn't this just sounding better the more I tell you...
> 
> The driver was probably also concerned about timing I would think, and that is why he bs'd us a bit.


. . . ah the truth comes out! Last year when we could only get a skid steer and a tractor loader, each loaded from a side of the truck, but the tractor loader had to finish each load because the skid steer could not pile above the side boards


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

see, so now you see why I was inside the truck!


----------



## heather lawn spray

c'mon Jon, post the video!!


----------



## Bajak

Pristine PM ltd;980580 said:


> see, so now you see why I was inside the truck!


Lucky for you it was only a couple of loads. It would sure make for a long day if you had 90 loads to do that way.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Has anybody heard from Chad in the last hour?

-13.4*
clear skies
4.5 km/hr wind


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, in the future we would either hire a backhoe, or sub it out completely to someone with more experience. 

Am I the only one that is amazed by how little a dump truck holds btw?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

heather lawn spray;980587 said:


> Has anybody heard from Chad in the last hour?
> 
> -13.4*
> clear skies
> 4.5 km/hr wind


Saturday morning cartoons are still on for a few mins.


----------



## heather lawn spray

I don't think it's that a dump hold so little. It's that the snow is so much


----------



## schrader

Is any one else getting any snow? They called for 2cm yesterday, ended up with 12cm. Snow so hard in the afternoon you could barely drive around. Called for a few flurries overnight, ended up with 4cm. All of our snow this year is coming from the localized lake effect. Sunny and cold now.

Corey


----------



## heather lawn spray

Kitchener:
2/10 cloud cover and so bright you have to squint. Maybe a centimeter yesterday after sun-up.


----------



## Bajak

Pristine PM ltd;980588 said:


> haha, in the future we would either hire a backhoe, or sub it out completely to someone with more experience.
> 
> Am I the only one that is amazed by how little a dump truck holds btw?


Around here a lot of guys will load trucks with blowers and put boards up to gain an extra 3 feet or so of height on the box. Even if your using a loader if you put boards up on one side you can get quite a bit more on and just lightly pack the side your loading from so the snow balls don't fall off onto a car or something.



schrader;980593 said:


> Is any one else getting any snow? They called for 2cm yesterday, ended up with 12cm. Snow so hard in the afternoon you could barely drive around. Called for a few flurries overnight, ended up with 4cm. All of our snow this year is coming from the localized lake effect. Sunny and cold now.
> 
> Corey


We had about 40cm in Port Elgin Wed. thru Fri. morning and about 30cm here in Chesley. Only about a cm fell last night both places


----------



## grandview

heather lawn spray;980322 said:


> Are you above or below average snowfall so far this year?


Until yesterday we were 16 inches less then last year at this time. Still under 50-60 inches for the season.


----------



## augerandblade

tymusicLooks like were gonna get a break. Lets keep the COLD WEATHER GOING.


----------



## hitachiman 200

A balmy 8 degrees here in Vancouver with a light sprinkle of .....rain. We use the ex200 to load the snow onto trucks for onsite, you can stack it 8-10 feet higher than the sideboards and still not be anywhere near overloaded.wesport


----------



## sassygrasssnow

Hurting for snow, We see around 50-60in average snow fall. We might have seen 12in so far way below average year. Anyone elese feeling the way I am about this winter....


----------



## McGaw

Has anyone tried slime? I hit black ice last night and lost control, cracked the bumper on my car and the tires got a seal problem or something. Losing air really quickly. I'm gonna inspect it on thursday but wanna stop it for now


----------



## buckwheat_la

McGaw;980753 said:


> Has anyone tried slime? I hit black ice last night and lost control, cracked the bumper on my car and the tires got a seal problem or something. Losing air really quickly. I'm gonna inspect it on thursday but wanna stop it for now


guessing you broke a bead on the tire, not sure sealant well fix it.


----------



## Triple L

Holy Geez boys, Im gone for a couple hours and come back, flip back one page, havent read any of that, back another page, havent read any of that, finally 3 pages later im back to where i was this morning... I like the little hints everyone threw in tho LOL...



heather lawn spray;980493 said:


> yeah but I bet we're using less salt than you anyways
> 
> 4 trucks
> 2 riding blowers
> 60 hrs a full session
> 
> 100 tonnes for the budget this year
> 
> I can see the city is cutting back. Our road gets done about every second time and the other night of big dusting the sub-divisions weren't touched.





heather lawn spray;980501 said:


> You want 'smart about salt' ? Build the contract that 'salt is included' in the season flat rate price. No 'salting extra' charge. You'll be spreading the salt with a teaspoon to save a buck out of the budget you are working with.


Thats how all my contracts are, and your right Ross, I go thru over 100 yards per season with only 2 trucks and a 3720...

This year might be an exception tho... Might have some free salt for the beginning of next year 

I look at it totally different... I spread just as heavy as i would anywhere else and find myself always saying, "im not gonna loose this contract over a lousy $100 worth of salt, Just giver"


----------



## augerandblade

hitachiman 200;980741 said:


> A balmy 8 degrees here in Vancouver with a light sprinkle of .....rain. We use the ex200 to load the snow onto trucks for onsite, you can stack it 8-10 feet higher than the sideboards and still not be anywhere near overloaded.wesport


I guess you should be able to sell snow now and truck it into the mountains. Go Canada Go


----------



## Triple L

Hay guys, take a minute to look at this review I did on the hustler 3700 today

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=980913#post980913

My dealer Mark (Nestech) on here was cool enuff to let me take it for a rip today


----------



## augerandblade

What does it list at?????????????????/


----------



## Bajak

hitachiman 200;980741 said:


> A balmy 8 degrees here in Vancouver with a light sprinkle of .....rain. We use the ex200 to load the snow onto trucks for onsite, you can stack it 8-10 feet higher than the sideboards and still not be anywhere near overloaded.wesport


You said "on site". Can you truck it on down the road like that? I would like to see photo or video proof from Vancouver. I mean no offense but I'm in a bad mood today and don't like to see B.S. An ex 200 seems totally inefficient around here for loading snow but I guess you use whatever is available in your area.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;980903 said:


> Holy Geez boys, Im gone for a couple hours and come back, flip back one page, havent read any of that, back another page, havent read any of that, finally 3 pages later im back to where i was this morning... I like the little hints everyone threw in tho LOL...
> 
> Thats how all my contracts are, and your right Ross, I go thru over 100 yards per season with only 2 trucks and a 3720...
> 
> This year might be an exception tho... Might have some free salt for the beginning of next year
> 
> I look at it totally different... I spread just as heavy as i would anywhere else and find myself always saying, "im not gonna loose this contract over a lousy $100 worth of salt, Just giver"


I accept donations of free salt and I'm not far away


----------



## Bajak

heather lawn spray, you forgot to post temperature and sky conditions.:realmad: Now Chad will have a hate on for all of us!:laughing:


----------



## heather lawn spray

Great, now both of you are grumpy!!

-13.5*
0 km/hr
the sky is still above me

There!!!


----------



## hitachiman 200

What part of onsite wasn't clear?. No way would you drive on the road loaded like that. If we had any snow I would be glad to post a pic.I can pack twice as much on a truck using the hoe as I can with a loader, like building an igloo, spray the bucket with FF and it stacks up quite nicely. This is in a transforce lot where there is no where to put the snow around the warehouse area. We winrow the snow all around the building and then use the hoe to load it on trucks and move it down to the employees lot were we then stack it using the same machine. On average we only get 3 or 4 big dumps every 10 years or so. So yes, you use what you have available because every single machine is already working somewhere. I've been clearing snow out here for 30 years and it's always ben hit or miss. lot's of new guys this year who won't be around next year.


----------



## hitachiman 200

oops... still 8 cloudy with showers
:bluebouncOlympic snow dance:bluebounc


----------



## augerandblade

minus 16 here clear skies typical "holiday weather"


----------



## Triple L

Bajak;980977 said:


> heather lawn spray, you forgot to post temperature and sky conditions.:realmad: Now Chad will have a hate on for all of us!:laughing:


Settle down bud, It was just for that one particular thread... And I think all of us are glad a new thread was started....


----------



## DeVries

Well we got about 2cm's of snow today but residual salt burned it off fairly well. 

BTW what happened to the Exeter radar? Hasen't worked yet today.


----------



## creativedesigns

*Ontario Cell Phone Bann.*

I think this sissy rule SUCKS!!! What do'ya think of this rule starting Feb 1st banning all cell phones while driving a vehicle. I mean c'mon...lol, there plenty more distractions other than cell phoes.....like switching CD's in the truck while drivin', smokin cigarellos, listening to loud country music :laughing: or even takin' the wife for a ride ect....:bluebounc


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I just took my hands free back to costco, nothing but problems with it. I am going to try the blackberry brand one next and see how that one works. It sucks in a way, but tons of people drive like idiots while talking, I am sure I have made mistakes in the past talking while driving...


----------



## heather lawn spray

DeVries;981040 said:


> Well we got about 2cm's of snow today but residual salt burned it off fairly well.
> 
> BTW what happened to the Exeter radar? Hasen't worked yet today.


yeah , no idea

King City has some overlap capacity
least King City's scope is clear tonite
Intellicast Michigan-Cadillac is clear except for the far north of the Michigan pennisula

Intellicast.com


----------



## snowman4

creativedesigns;981049 said:


> I think this sissy rule SUCKS!!! What do'ya think of this rule starting Feb 1st banning all cell phones while driving a vehicle. I mean c'mon...lol, there plenty more distractions other than cell phoes.....like switching CD's in the truck while drivin', smokin cigarellos, listening to loud country music :laughing: or even takin' the wife for a ride ect....:bluebounc


Get a Mike phone finally


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am curious if cops know that the Mike is exempt, might be an fight!


----------



## augerandblade

Youre right Creative, At times I feel like going up to Daltons office and cutting his desk in half with a chainsaw. Oh but then again my chainsaw leaks oil and I might get distracted looking over at the floor to see if its making a mess. I can see texting being a big problem, but answering the phone and driving with one hand a safety hazard. I dont think so.


----------



## Neige

Pristine PM ltd;981088 said:


> I am curious if cops know that the Mike is exempt, might be an fight!


Are you sure of that Jon, I have already had 2 tickets 135.00 each - 3 demerit points each for talking on my Mike.:angry::crying:


----------



## heather lawn spray

augerandblade;981093 said:


> Youre right Creative, At times I feel like going up to Daltons office and cutting his desk in half with a chainsaw. Oh but then again my chainsaw leaks oil and I might get distracted looking over at the floor to see if its making a mess. I can see texting being a big problem, but answering the phone and driving with one hand a safety hazard. I dont think so.


Now there's a ******* solution!!


----------



## Triple L

Clicking it over to speakerphone and putting it on the centre console is a pretty cheap and easy solution...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Neige;981107 said:


> Are you sure of that Jon, I have already had 2 tickets 135.00 each - 3 demerit points each for talking on my Mike.:angry::crying:


whoops, let me look into that a bit more. I was told that walkie talkies were still fine, which the mike technically is... I will get back to you on this.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Taken from Ontario Trucking Website

"Quebec (which joined Newfoundland and Nova Scotia in banning cell phones in May), doesn't specifically make an exemption for CB-like cellular functions such as Telus' "Mike" and "10-4" from Bell Mobility.

To use these "push-to-talk" devices, drivers have to do just that, which is technically a violation of the rules. Also, there doesn't appear to be any hands-free voice recognition option for this kind of technology at the moment.

The Ontario Trucking Association raised concerns when it learned Ontario was pondering a similar rule. "An outright ban on the use of in vehicle electronic devices in Ontario would not be feasible for the trucking industry," said OTA President David Bradley at the time.

The OTA urged a more "sensible" approach where charges would be laid for distracted driving rather than an outright ban on the use of electronic communications devices."

_This is all I can find from Oct 2009... does anyone know for sure? I remember it being talked about a while back._


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think you are right Paul, sorry for posting incorrect information.

Hand-mikes (push-to-talk systems) and portable radios (walkie-talkies) may be used in a hands-free mode. This would mean the driver can use a lapel button or other hands-free application as long as the hand-mike or walkie-talkies is not held while driving.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

I've heard good reviews on any of the jabra in car speakerphone products.

http://www.jabra.com/Sites/Jabra/NA-US/Mobile/Pages/Speakerphone.aspx


----------



## McGaw

If anyone is looking for insight onto some bluetooth's, let me know. I may even be able to give you a deal on them if you feel like picking it up in London? (I work for Best Buy):waving:


----------



## hitachiman 200

McGaw;981204 said:


> If anyone is looking for insight onto some bluetooth's, let me know. I may even be able to give you a deal on them if you feel like picking it up in London? (I work for Best Buy):waving:


plus 8 and finally stopped raining. I have a Jawbone. Hands down absolutely the best blue tooth out there.


----------



## creativedesigns

IMO I think the city should subsidize the cost of Blutooth technology if they want you to wear an earpiece so bad. Imagine the larger road construction companies with 300 employees @ $80 per earpiece


----------



## heather lawn spray

creativedesigns;981229 said:


> IMO I think the city should subsidize the cost of Blutooth technology if they want you to wear an earpiece so bad. Imagine the larger road construction companies with 300 employees @ $80 per earpiece


if they afford to buy 'em cell phones they can buy bluetooths too


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;981056 said:


> I just took my hands free back to costco, nothing but problems with it. I am going to try the blackberry brand one next and see how that one works. It sucks in a way, but tons of people drive like idiots while talking, I am sure I have made mistakes in the past talking while driving...


Tiger Direct is a great place to buy Bluetooth at a reasonable price.


----------



## buckwheat_la

do you guys have a store called xs cargo, good place to buy a cheap bluetooth, i like mine from them


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

buckwheat_la;981343 said:


> do you guys have a store called xs cargo, good place to buy a cheap bluetooth, i like mine from them


_*yup we have xs cargo down here... i used to go to that place in london when i lived there... now i dunno where the closest 1 is to me*_


----------



## augerandblade

The trucking industry is allowed to use CB radios (hand held) until new hands free tech becomes available. Im starting to wonder though whats next on "the cant do " list. Everytime our politicians go over seas for a "conference" they always come back with new ideas. In other words watch Europe and Australia for whats coming down the pipe. ( Soon ya wont even be able to carry a chainsaw in a cab of a truck unless the chain is off the bar.:laughing Its warming up here -`13 , which means the prediction of another "snow blob" is coming true. Im coining a new term for the proffessionals. Its Long Distance Accumulative Lake Effect Snow or " el Dale " for short . Take dat El Nino. !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;981125 said:


> Clicking it over to speakerphone and putting it on the centre console is a pretty cheap and easy solution...


Or if your a farmer you just get your dog to hold the phone for you.


----------



## Triple L

xll_VIPER_llx;981373 said:


> _*yup we have xs cargo down here... i used to go to that place in london when i lived there... now i dunno where the closest 1 is to me*_


I hate that store myself, nothing but a bunch of junk IMO, Its at Victoria St in Kitchener, Right by Bingemens there....


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;981420 said:


> Or if your a farmer you just get your dog to hold the phone for you.


Just wait, John Deere will have a blue tooth dog collar just for guys like you LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;981425 said:


> Just wait, John Deere will have a blue tooth dog collar just for guys like you LOL


Ha Ha..............


----------



## buckwheat_la

Triple L;981423 said:


> I hate that store myself, nothing but a bunch of junk IMO, Its at Victoria St in Kitchener, Right by Bingemens there....


agreed, but if you need a cheap, brand name bluetooth, they usually have them for about $20


----------



## buckwheat_la

all this makes me happy i live in ******* central, they passed a law like that here last year, as of yet i know no one who has been fined, the cops went on record as saying, "we arent going to try to enforce it"


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

I just went back to using the Plantronics Wired one.
Got sick of the batteries dying and the crappy sound of the 3 bluetooth ones I tried.
Better sound & never dies.. 

Ohh, Cold & No Snow here.

Can't wait for this crap winter to be over, Summer tenders are starting to appear payup


----------



## heather lawn spray

EcoGreen Serv;981445 said:


> I just went back to using the Plantronics Wired one.
> Got sick of the batteries dying and the crappy sound of the 3 bluetooth ones I tried.
> Better sound & never dies..
> 
> Ohh, Cold & No Snow here.
> 
> Can't wait for this crap winter to be over, Summer tenders are starting to appear payup


. . . a sure sign of spring, like the robins.


----------



## theonlybull

Triple L;981125 said:


> Clicking it over to speakerphone and putting it on the centre console is a pretty cheap and easy solution...


i had a friend get a warning for doing that here.. cop said it has tobe hands free.. said you need to use your hands to dial/answer, and put it on speaker phone.. :laughing:

they did put an exception for emergency service providers to take on a cell while responding to an emergency...... i can talk when i go to fire calls lol


----------



## schrader

EcoGreen Serv;981445 said:


> I just went back to using the Plantronics Wired one.
> Got sick of the batteries dying and the crappy sound of the 3 bluetooth ones I tried.
> Better sound & never dies..
> 
> Ohh, Cold & No Snow here.
> 
> Can't wait for this crap winter to be over, Summer tenders are starting to appear payup


Snow and wind have started here in Collingwood. I am looking forward to summer myself. This has been a good winter but I am getting tired of the local lake effect snow that we keep getting here.

Corey


----------



## creativedesigns

buckwheat_la;981441 said:


> all this makes me happy i live in ******* central, they passed a law like that here last year, as of yet i know no one who has been fined, the cops went on record as saying, "we arent going to try to enforce it"


Did u know that Quebec province has a law for Winter Tires! All vehicles must have them on in winter months. I'd like that law much more than the Cell phone issue. 

Theres nothin like li'hondas slippin & slidding everywhere....lol


----------



## heather lawn spray

creativedesigns;981506 said:


> Did u know that Quebec province has a law for Winter Tires! All vehicles must have them on in winter months. I'd like that law much more than the Cell phone issue.
> 
> Theres nothin like li'hondas slippin & slidding everywhere....lol


I remember the snow tire law from a couple of years ago. My mechanic couldn't get winter tires for weeks because of the demand in Quebec


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

creativedesigns;981506 said:


> Did u know that Quebec province has a law for Winter Tires! All vehicles must have them on in winter months. I'd like that law much more than the Cell phone issue.
> 
> Theres nothin like li'hondas slippin & slidding everywhere....lol


Almost everyone up here puts winter tires on in the fall.


----------



## Triple L

Cre - Is that a picture of Miley Cyrus in your display picture....... LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;981533 said:


> Cre - Is that a picture of Miley Cyrus in your display picture....... LOL


I never noticed that. That's funny!!! Now it all makes sence. LOL


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;981533 said:


> Cre - Is that a picture of Miley Cyrus in your display picture....... LOL


AHahaha..........Ahhhh I've never laughed so hard in a while, LOL :laughing::laughing:


----------



## heather lawn spray

JohnnyRoyale;981528 said:


> Almost everyone up here puts winter tires on in the fall.


In Toronto they call the snow tire 'all season radials'. Snow isn't allowed in Toronto


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;981558 said:


> AHahaha..........Ahhhh I've never laughed so hard in a while, LOL :laughing::laughing:


Im gonna call you Hannah from now on


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Creepy... only a couple more years cre...


----------



## Elite_Maint

Is the Ground Hog gonna see his shadow or not???


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;981528 said:


> Almost everyone up here puts winter tires on in the fall.


Hmm they have winter tires but summer teeth that far north. LOL


----------



## snowman4

creativedesigns;981506 said:


> Did u know that Quebec province has a law for Winter Tires! All vehicles must have them on in winter months. I'd like that law much more than the Cell phone issue.
> 
> Theres nothin like li'hondas slippin & slidding everywhere....lol


I like when a little vehicle passes me when I'm on a main road like Riverside or something Cre... They think I'm going to slow so they get ahead of me than realise I guess driving on smoothe road behind a grader in 6th-8th gear is much faster than driving in 20cm of snow.... Drives me crazy cause I end up having to slow down for them...


----------



## snowman4

snowman4;981082 said:


> Get a Mike phone finally


Yeah I'm pretty sure they're not legal but you can do it in a way that kind of makes it look like you're just holding you're phone.

I sort of assumed this would be a law that they would hit you with after hitting you with something else. For example if you got into an accident and you were on your phone or if you were speeding by a cop without realising it because you were on your phone than they could hit you with the extra cell phone fine. I find it hard to believe if you're driving properly down the road in your pickup that you would get busted but I guess you never know - and I guess Neige is living proof that that's not true.

Let's be serious. Do they really think there is a 1% chance that some of these older, crusty truck drivers aren't going to be using CB anymore? What about large companies with 2-ways? School bus companies? I know the city of ottawa's public works department haven't taken their 2-ways out of their thousands of trucks.

But then again, I think it is technically illegal for an owner/operator truck driver to smoke in his truck while runnin down the road!


----------



## buckwheat_la

creativedesigns;981506 said:


> Did u know that Quebec province has a law for Winter Tires! All vehicles must have them on in winter months. I'd like that law much more than the Cell phone issue.
> 
> Theres nothin like li'hondas slippin & slidding everywhere....lol


yeah i knew that quebec had that law, BC and maritimes have it too. i totally agree with it too, last year i drove a friends honda accord to victoria for her through the mountains, at night, during a snow storm, with no winter tires. i was still shaking a day later. probably the one of the scarriest things i have ever been through. they closed the road an hour after i had started through the mountains. i wont go into any details right now, but by the time i got to Kamloops, i was white knuckled.


----------



## buckwheat_la

what about cops, and taxi drivers, etc, are they going to allow cops to wear bluetooth units now


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

snowman4;981660 said:


> I find it hard to believe if you're driving properly down the road in your pickup that you would get busted but I guess you never know - and I guess Neige is living proof that that's not true.


Uh, Paul still is a quebec driver! So you might be giving him a little to much credit!

haha, sorry Paul, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Bajak

I almost has a collision this morning with a horse and buggy.

I was behind a county plow and we caught up with some Mennonites on their way to church. The one wagon moves across to the left lane to let the plow go by and then cut right in front of me to get back onto the right shoulder of the road.
I thought for sure I hit the wheel of the wagon. I guess we were lucky.

Every year there's a few accidents involving the men/women in black.


----------



## Grassman09

buckwheat_la;981667 said:


> what about cops, and taxi drivers, etc, are they going to allow cops to wear bluetooth units now


Any of the emergency service providers can talk all they want on there phones and use there computers in there cars.

They go through some special rigorous and intensive training how to hold the phone and talk and properly drive at the same time. They are super humans 

They go on the old adage whats good for the goose is not necessarily good for the gander.


----------



## snowman4

Pristine PM ltd;981670 said:


> Uh, Paul still is a quebec driver! So you might be giving him a little to much credit!
> 
> haha, sorry Paul, I couldn't help myself.


I was going to go there........ but I have too much respect for a man like Paul. I mean, look at his operation - that's not a typical frenchman!


----------



## heather lawn spray

Bajak;981681 said:


> I almost has a collision this morning with a horse and buggy.
> 
> I was behind a county plow and we caught up with some Mennonites on their way to church. The one wagon moves across to the left lane to let the plow go by and then cut right in front of me to get back onto the right shoulder of the road.
> I thought for sure I hit the wheel of the wagon. I guess we were lucky.
> 
> Every year there's a few accidents involving the men/women in black.


yea it's crazy running the Mennonite country of North Waterloo on Sunday mornings, too


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The new ones have turn signals don't they? But there are so many old school ones that cut in front of you without you noticing. I still like to see them though, a reminder of more peaceful times.


----------



## Neige

Pristine PM ltd;981670 said:


> Uh, Paul still is a quebec driver! So you might be giving him a little to much credit!
> 
> haha, sorry Paul, I couldn't help myself.


:laughing: Why do you think they have a law for winter tires here, I totally get it. My first ticket was 200 feet from turning into my shop. The cop was at the corner before, saw me on the phone, by the time he caught up to me I was just about to enter my shop. It was just days after the 3 month probation was over. Had the arguement that it was a cb, did not even come close. Its losing the points that scares me.


----------



## Neige

snowman4;981683 said:


> I was going to go there........ but I have too much respect for a man like Paul. I mean, look at his operation - that's not a typical frenchman!


Thanks snowman


----------



## Bajak

heather lawn spray;981711 said:


> yea it's crazy running the Mennonite country of North Waterloo on Sunday mornings, too


I wanted to lay on the horn but you never know how spooked the horse will get. I've seen them run right into the ditch and roll the wagon just from a tractor passing by.

Thankfully the rest of the drivers looked over their shoulder before they moved back to the right. Would have made for a bad day and I wouldn't have been the one injured or worse.....


----------



## Bajak

Pristine PM ltd;981712 said:


> The new ones have turn signals don't they? But there are so many old school ones that cut in front of you without you noticing. I still like to see them though, a reminder of more peaceful times.


I've only seen them with 1 or 2 tail lights, solid or flashing, but no signals that I've seen around here. The cover wagons have rearview mirrors and the open ones for the most part don't. They're not a real problem if the driver pays attention and the horse is of good disposition... If the driver or the horse is not 'all there' then it's a different story.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;981712 said:


> The new ones have turn signals don't they? But there are so many old school ones that cut in front of you without you noticing. I still like to see them though, a reminder of more peaceful times.


Theyre actually trained to point their tails in the direction of the turn. Pretty amazing stuff.


----------



## DeVries

snowman4;981683 said:


> I was going to go there........ but I have too much respect for a man like Paul. I mean, look at his operation - that's not a typical frenchman!


That's cause he's got some Dutch in him


----------



## rooferdave

is it EVER gonna snow here in Toronto????????? The only way I know to make it snow is to start a roof, then we get buried in snow... got a 13,000 sq foot roof to do in Hamilton and I'm getting temped to start it, coulda done it 3 times over this year by now, buttt noooo I'm playing it safe. If we get hammered next week (no pun intended Hamiltonians)you will all know I started it


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;981576 said:


> Im gonna call you Hannah from now on


LOL.....wanna go shopping at the mall? 



Pristine PM ltd;981630 said:


> Creepy... only a couple more years cre...


Shucks, ya mean shes not 18 yet? :laughing:


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;981813 said:


> LOL.....wanna go shopping at the mall?


Sure Hannah, but I doubt you'll show your face or awnser your phone at the snow games again this year


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Pristine PM ltd;981166 said:


> I think you are right Paul, sorry for posting incorrect information.
> 
> Hand-mikes (push-to-talk systems) and portable radios (walkie-talkies) may be used in a hands-free mode. This would mean the driver can use a lapel button or other hands-free application as long as the hand-mike or walkie-talkies is not held while driving.


I was just raead up on this, to see how our two radios mounted in the trucks are affected.
What I found is.

". 3-year exemption for two-way radio use - expires January 1, 2013

Ontario is granting a three-year exemption for the use of hand-held two-way radios for some commercial purposes, to allow for the development of a hands-free solution. "

"Commercial Vehicles: Drivers of 'commercial vehicles' within the definition of the Highway Traffic Act (HTA) may drive the vehicle while holding the microphone of a two-way radio. To qualify for this exemption the driver must be operating the vehicle within the Commercial Vehicle Operator's Registration (CVOR) system and be carrying a CVOR certificate."

so basically if you have two or cbs in your truck, and a cvor you are ok for three years to use the mike to your mouth.

What also is in there is "2. Exemption for Pressing Buttons

For commercial/maintenance drivers who do not qualify for one of the exemptions outlined above, section 14 of the regulation allows a driver to push and hold the button on a two-way radio (or push-to-talk device) to talk and release it to listen, repeating as often as necessary to conduct a conversation. The microphone must be secured in or mounted to the vehicle and within easy reach of the driver. It could be clipped to the driver's belt or attached to his/her clothing. Similarly, the driver can push a button to answer, make or end a call on a cell phone, as long as the device is secured in or mounted to the vehicle. These alternatives to hand-held use will allow drivers to continue performing their duties in a safe and effective manner."

Way I read that is, for something like the telus mike system/phones if you clip it to your shirt or belt or anywhere else you can fix it. press and talking is ok. Just don't hold it in your hands to your mouth and press to talk.

This was posted information Jan 5, 2010
http://www.ogra.org/content_details.asp?itemcode=OGRA-NEWSINFO-MAIN&itemid=13648


----------



## A Man

Bruce'sEx, Thats great info, we don't use cb's yet but thanks for taking the time to pass along the info. I work with a few guys that use cb's and I forwarded the info to them. How is everybody liking there hands free units? I love mine when I can find it, I'm on my third in 3 months. 

Light flurry out right now, looks like a salt run tonight, might have to use some treated due to temps.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I got used to the onstar that came with the truck, crystar clear through the stereo and better reception than my provider (for some reason) I bought one of the visor bluetooths and it was nice that it hooks up whenever I'm in the truck automatically. Hoping the new trucks evolve this stereo bluetooth capability. I can't plow,salt,drink coffee, and talk on the phone like when I was younger anymore. Glad they regulated it to keep you young guys from overproducing us older ones.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

My biggest problem with the auto hook up is that I forgot to unhook it when I walked away from the truck and would answer the phone, it would take me a second to realize what happened and then I would route to handset and yeah, annoying. They need tighter range.


----------



## Triple L

I agree, the stereo I have in my truck has bluetooth and plays thru the trucks speakers and has a hidden mic by the rearview mirror, But its the biggest PITA... Im out shovelling snow about 15-20' away from the truck and my phone rings, I pick it up and it coming thru the truck so I have to run back into the truck to take the call... I used it for about a week and then said enuff of that crap... I dont know if i can reroute the call back to the handset on the phone...


----------



## snowman4

Bruce'sEx;981834 said:


> I was just raead up on this, to see how our two radios mounted in the trucks are affected.
> What I found is.
> 
> ". 3-year exemption for two-way radio use - expires January 1, 2013
> 
> Ontario is granting a three-year exemption for the use of hand-held two-way radios for some commercial purposes, to allow for the development of a hands-free solution. "
> 
> "Commercial Vehicles: Drivers of 'commercial vehicles' within the definition of the Highway Traffic Act (HTA) may drive the vehicle while holding the microphone of a two-way radio. To qualify for this exemption the driver must be operating the vehicle within the Commercial Vehicle Operator's Registration (CVOR) system and be carrying a CVOR certificate."
> 
> so basically if you have two or cbs in your truck, and a cvor you are ok for three years to use the mike to your mouth.
> 
> What also is in there is "2. Exemption for Pressing Buttons
> 
> For commercial/maintenance drivers who do not qualify for one of the exemptions outlined above, section 14 of the regulation allows a driver to push and hold the button on a two-way radio (or push-to-talk device) to talk and release it to listen, repeating as often as necessary to conduct a conversation. The microphone must be secured in or mounted to the vehicle and within easy reach of the driver. It could be clipped to the driver's belt or attached to his/her clothing. Similarly, the driver can push a button to answer, make or end a call on a cell phone, as long as the device is secured in or mounted to the vehicle. These alternatives to hand-held use will allow drivers to continue performing their duties in a safe and effective manner."
> 
> Way I read that is, for something like the telus mike system/phones if you clip it to your shirt or belt or anywhere else you can fix it. press and talking is ok. Just don't hold it in your hands to your mouth and press to talk.
> 
> This was posted information Jan 5, 2010
> http://www.ogra.org/content_details.asp?itemcode=OGRA-NEWSINFO-MAIN&itemid=13648


Thank you, sir.


----------



## creativedesigns

Thanks for confirming the info regarding Cell phone "hands-free" exemption.

Triple L - Is that ur JD tractor? When did you get that machine.....didn't see u talk about it?!?


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;981826 said:


> Sure Hannah, but I doubt you'll show your face or awnser your phone at the snow games again this year


Is he Hanna or Miley. That could explain Cre's different personalities. LOL


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

The nanny state government needs to protect us from the evils of hand held phone use.
They should ban pedestrians in Toronto from using them, Seems to be open season on them.

I was in Walmart today, They were stocking the shelves with RoundUp and Wipeout and other products containing Glufosinate ? You think Joe Homeowner is going abide by Reg 63/09 ? WTF. Lots of Poison Ivy this year I guess.


Another poorly thought out law from the McDimty clan.

Oh ya, the weather here is,,,,,,,,,,,, Snowy, maybe a 1-2 cm in the last 4 hours


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;981964 said:


> Is he Hanna or Miley. That could explain Cre's different personalities. LOL


:laughing::laughing:

thats just too funny right there


----------



## JD Dave

EcoGreen Serv;981992 said:


> The nanny state government needs to protect us from the evils of hand held phone use.
> They should ban pedestrians in Toronto from using them, Seems to be open season on them.
> 
> I was in Walmart today, They were stocking the shelves with RoundUp and Wipeout and other products containing Glufosinate ? You think Joe Homeowner is going abide by Reg 63/09 ? WTF. Lots of Poison Ivy this year I guess.
> 
> Another poorly thought out law from the McDimty clan.
> 
> Oh ya, the weather here is,,,,,,,,,,,, Snowy, maybe a 1-2 cm in the last 4 hours


I was in Lowes last week and noticed all of the Roundup and Wipeout on the shelves.


----------



## Mr.Markus

http://www.newswire.ca/en/releases/archive/January2010/27/c4585.html

There is an action against the Government pesticide bi law by the lawyer for PLCAO. Don't know yet what kind of clout it might have.

-7 isolated Flurries


----------



## Triple L

Its snowing out here pretty good... I'd say almost 2cm out there right now... Might end up being more then a salt run
:realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## DeVries

Let's hope that they reverse their decision on the ban before this summer.


----------



## Grassman09

If Bayer and Ciba Green cross etc etc step in I'm sure that might help. But then you have Landscape Ontario supporting the government. They are talking about banning older leaf blower and mowers in Toronto.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, it looks like TO might get something late tonight... Thanks WN and EC


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;982104 said:


> yeah, it looks like TO might get something late tonight... Thanks WN and EC


Yea no kidding eh. :realmad:


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;982094 said:


> If Bayer and Ciba Green cross etc etc step in I'm sure that might help. But then you have Landscape Ontario supporting the government. They are talking about banning older leaf blower and mowers in Toronto.


One of the reasons I dropped out of LO was their lack of support. My old boss was a member since 1975 he dropped them last season, same reason. Their newest philosophy seems to be competing with Educational institutions and selling certification. Funny, no grandfathering clause for peolpe in the business over 30 yrs. PLCAO fight for their members. What did you pay LO to do for you lately. Sorry sore point with me goes way back.
Snow seems more fun, less weeds.


----------



## Grassman09

Ha I just joined them in Fall. I don't spray thou. My friend who did says the same as you. 

I don't know about the certification thing it sounds like a big cash grab. What is it a day to certify someone to use a skid steer? That is not allot of time.


----------



## Triple L

Where's Jeff at???

Im not a member, but I get all thier publications and free passes to alot of stuff cause I won a LO Award of Excellence...

I havent been on thier website in a while, but to me it was almost backwards, teaching the client how to do everything, and give them quoting information, and the rate the contractor chart is something else IMO... Who's suppost to be the professional here?


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Snow here pretty heavy...... been snowing here for a few hours..... already have about 2 inches here.... time to go play..... snowing heavy big flaky stuffpayup*_


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*Hey triple you getting what were getting right now?? i should take pics*


----------



## ff1221

Grassman09;982117 said:


> Ha I just joined them in Fall. I don't spray thou. My friend who did says the same as you.
> 
> I don't know about the certification thing it sounds like a big cash grab. What is it a day to certify someone to use a skid steer? That is not allot of time.


The labourers union and CAT get together for a day to certify all their guys, makes ya think!


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*Current pics outside my place as of 7:52 pm

























*


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;982123 said:


> Where's Jeff at???
> 
> Im not a member, but I get all thier publications and free passes to alot of stuff cause I won a LO Award of Excellence...


Last I heard he was heading to a consultation with companies in BC about their proposed ban. Can you say David Suzuki... Work cut out for him there... (Or did you mean where's he from... Kingston.)


----------



## Grassman09

ff1221;982128 said:


> The labourers union and CAT get together for a day to certify all their guys, makes ya think!


Thats a cash grab for CAT. I took a course on how to operate aerial lift equipment. We never touched a machine.


----------



## McGaw

shes a coming down out there now... Time to go fire up the ole blower, after I finish watching james bond of course


----------



## creativedesigns

Well, no snow here in Ottawa. In fact the long range forecast shows nothin' :bluebounc It can't get any better than thiss.....Guess I'll sit back with a Bud Light & watch Cake Boss on TLC tonite!  LOL

- Miley.


----------



## RAZOR

We are getting hit by a heavy band of snow riht now in Barrie. If the radar is correct it should be over soon but it looks like it might my 2 inch trigger.


----------



## Triple L

Hannah - I think I just seen you on the Grammys a few mintues ago, your a good presenter LOL

Man Lady gaga, and pink are sure pushing the limits IMO... Holy...

We got about 3cm right now...


----------



## McGaw

I figure i'm SLOWLY going to get ready and go out


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;982262 said:


> Hannah - I think I just seen you on the Grammys a few mintues ago, your a good presenter LOL
> 
> Man Lady gaga, and pink are sure pushing the limits IMO... Holy...
> 
> We got about 3cm right now...


That was a purtty good preformance by Taylor Swift, Eh! Shes kinda Hawtt too! lol


----------



## Triple L

A little more then "kinda" hot


----------



## augerandblade

Good band of snow coming through right now, enuf ta go out do walks/salt even more and we will be plowing


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;982262 said:


> Hannah - I think I just seen you on the Grammys a few mintues ago, your a good presenter LOL
> 
> Man Lady gaga, and pink are sure pushing the limits IMO... Holy...
> 
> We got about 3cm right now...


Didnt see much of the Lady gag gag show but saw the pink one.. Nice  

What was that water or was it a live golden shower show?


----------



## rooferdave

ho hum, another early night in Toronto, I only plow as my customers pay extra for salt and only on request, only been out twice this season to plow as well really glad I am on mothly contracts this year or I would have starved to death!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think we are going to do a full salt. Light dusting so far.


----------



## rooferdave

now that I think of it, I have 3 trucks sitting collecting dust right now and 3 tailgate salters and (2) two yard V salters if anyone around Toronto gets in a jam for salters I am available, and if in trouble for plowing two of the trucks have plows and can help out if needed in a pinch,not looking for full time work but I can help out if any are in need.


----------



## Silverado_guy07

Pristine PM ltd;982380 said:


> I think we are going to do a full salt. Light dusting so far.


Yep really light... last weeks salt almost killed it
I'm gonna throw down some white rocks too.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*So i finally did my 1st vid of me plowing tonight.... nothing special and i know somebody will eventually say something ignorant or something to make me feel like a newb but thats totally fine with me... If you makes you feel good go for it. Anyways heres the vid... I'm proud of how much i busted my balls in 2 months to afford the truck and the plow.... And i'm enjoying it very much.

*_


----------



## Triple L

your sure ambitious viper!!!!

You already have plowed and got a movie up online and I haven't even stepped outside yet LOL...

Little too much to salt, but not enough to plow... Gonna go put the blade on and scrapper down for the heck of it...


----------



## Grassman09

I would have just salted that with treated salt or some sort of liquid and be done with it. Viper you need some weight in the back of that truck.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Grassman09;982471 said:


> I would have just salted that with treated salt or some sort of liquid and be done with it. Viper you need some weight in the back of that truck.


I would have plowed and sprayed that and billed for both!


----------



## Grassman09

Plowing is included here salting is extra Kubota. Some guys plowed this past Friday on the Dusting we had. Saw a few plow trucks and backhoes with pushers. I wonder what costs more the Diesel fuel or the treated salt. On smaller properties not shopping malls.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Grassman09;982474 said:


> Plowing is included here salting is extra Kubota. Some guys plowed this past Friday on the Dusting we had. Saw a few plow trucks and backhoes with pushers. I wonder what costs more the Diesel fuel or the treated salt. On smaller properties not shopping malls.


Like I said I would have salted the H3LL out of that and billed accordingly....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Same old south of the 401 was fine, west of Bayview was fine, but oddly north of 14th was fine. and Pickering had nothing. Just touch ups for the most part as many places had decent residual.


----------



## augerandblade

minus 17.6 COLD again, just gonna touch up some lots from the nuisance snowfall we got last nite.


----------



## grandview

You guys sent just enough wind for me to hear out now to clean things up! Be back in 3 hrs. have some coffee ready for me please.


----------



## DeVries

Hey Grandview

Roll up the rim is coming in a few weeks, time to start buying Tims coffee not that Duncan Donut crap.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

DeVries;982514 said:


> Hey Grandview
> 
> Roll up the rim is coming in a few weeks, time to start buying Tims coffee not that Duncan Donut crap.


Awsome, Lots more Try Agains

Do any of the lawn guys here do Cemeteries ? I'm going to bid on 9 local ones and wanted to speak to you offline about the trimming time. Don't want to post on a open tender publicly.


----------



## grandview

EcoGreen Serv;982515 said:


> Awsome, Lots more Try Agains
> 
> Do any of the lawn guys here do Cemeteries ? I'm going to bid on 9 local ones and wanted to speak to you offline about the trimming time. Don't want to post on a open tender publicly.


Get some growth inhibitor and spray around the headstones that will cut down your timming time.


----------



## DeVries

grandview;982518 said:


> Get some growth inhibitor and spray around the headstones that will cut down your timming time.


Sorry that's a banned substance here.:angry:


----------



## grandview

DeVries;982535 said:


> Sorry that's a banned substance here.:angry:


Use gas then


----------



## heather lawn spray

grandview;982551 said:


> Use gas then


worked for me in '74. the grass growing in the cracks of the sidewalks. WADDA MEAN 'ITS ILLEGAL'?


----------



## musclecarboy

Did a full salting, didn't really need it but I'd rather be safe than sorry. 

On a side note, there was a huge cell phone blitz at an intersection near my house and city tv was there interviewing a cop, pretty big deal. To spice things up, I ripped off the line covering the cop and reporter in a black cloud, let's hope I make the news  LOL


----------



## Silverado_guy07

musclecarboy;982559 said:


> Did a full salting, didn't really need it but I'd rather be safe than sorry.
> 
> On a side note, there was a huge cell phone blitz at an intersection near my house and city tv was there interviewing a cop, pretty big deal. To spice things up, I ripped off the line covering the cop and reporter in a black cloud, let's hope I make the news  LOL


Yeah man where'd u get stopped? Leslie and major mac


----------



## creativedesigns

augerandblade;982495 said:


> minus 17.6 COLD again, just gonna touch up some lots from the nuisance snowfall we got last nite.


Im glad the "Frew" is gettin all the flurries. After your shift you should head over to the Antrim Truckstop for breaky! lol


----------



## musclecarboy

Silverado_guy07;982579 said:


> Yeah man where'd u get stopped? Leslie and major mac


Yeah you got it, that's right near my place. I never got stopped, I just smoked them off a red light. I saw 20 high-vis jackets walking around the intersection so i knew something was up.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

No snow here in the tropics!!!!! This time last season we were trucking it off the lots for we had so much. Not sure what to think about this season, another full moon has passed and the temps are now arctic cold. This type of cold does not build my confidence level for any major accumulations in the near future.


More and more I am starting to think spring!!!


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Triple L;982466 said:


> your sure ambitious viper!!!!
> 
> You already have plowed and got a movie up online and I haven't even stepped outside yet LOL...
> 
> Little too much to salt, but not enough to plow... Gonna go put the blade on and scrapper down for the heck of it...


_*lol thanks triple.... just trying to keep the client happy. It doesnt look that deep but it made for some pretty big piles in the end. Correct me if im wrong..... does salt not work below a certain temp? *_


----------



## cet

xll_VIPER_llx;982660 said:


> _*lol thanks triple.... just trying to keep the client happy. It doesnt look that deep but it made for some pretty big piles in the end. Correct me if im wrong..... does salt not work below a certain temp? *_


At last nights temps it would have been hard to burn off that much snow with salt. I would have pushed that also. We pushed some sites that had 3/4" but all our North sites had closer to 3". Light and easy but had to be done.

Lots of flurries in the forecast for the next few days.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

cet;982672 said:


> At last nights temps it would have been hard to burn off that much snow with salt. I would have pushed that also. We pushed some sites that had 3/4" but all our North sites had closer to 3". Light and easy but had to be done.
> 
> Lots of flurries in the forecast for the next few days.


_*Lastnight when i did that vid it was around -11 without the wind chill..... i just wanted to know if its true that salt will not work below a certain temp...... somebody at 1 time had said salt was useless below -5? is this true? Below -5 i have been using pickled sand.*_


----------



## Daner

All My sites got plowed:waving:

Viper cool video....We all have to be careful backing up....You look like your doing just fine
The main thing Is to have fun

We have some flurry activity here and -8.....I can feel a snow storm on the way:bluebounc


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Daner;982678 said:


> All My sites got plowed:waving:
> 
> Viper cool video....We all have to be careful backing up....You look like your doing just fine
> The main thing Is to have fun
> 
> We have some flurry activity here and -8.....I can feel a snow storm on the way:bluebounc


_*Thanks daner... i feel right at home when im plowing... i would love a storm!*_


----------



## cet

xll_VIPER_llx;982676 said:


> _*Lastnight when i did that vid it was around -11 without the wind chill..... i just wanted to know if its true that salt will not work below a certain temp...... somebody at 1 time had said salt was useless below -5? is this true? Below -5 i have been using pickled sand.*_


Salt will work well below -5. We put it down regardless of temp. We salted the other night at -21. There was only 1/4" but it melted. Traffic and daylight are your 2 best friends. At low temps it is not going to be black by morning but once daylight comes and people are driving on it you will get melting. I would not try to melt 1" at anything below -15. This year with the few plows we have had I will plow most times to give the guys hours.


----------



## Bajak

Full round of plowing here too. About 3" of light stuff. -6*C and clear.

On the way home I noticed the Canadian Tire in Port Elgin is offering "Non Corrosive" under coating for vehicles.:laughing:..... I never realized that corrosive undercoating was an option.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

cet;982699 said:


> Salt will work well below -5. We put it down regardless of temp. We salted the other night at -21. There was only 1/4" but it melted. Traffic and daylight are your 2 best friends. At low temps it is not going to be black by morning but once daylight comes and people are driving on it you will get melting. I would not try to melt 1" at anything below -15. This year with the few plows we have had I will plow most times to give the guys hours.


_*Thanks cet!*_


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

VIPER = Don't think there is a magic switch where salt stops working!!! Salt just become less and less effective as the temperature drops. If I rember right at 32 deg one pound of salt melts 38 lb of water, at 15 deg one lb salt melts 10 lbs and at zero deg it is almost a one to one ratio.

That is why when the temps are approaching 0 deg f it is better to mechanicially remove the snow than chemicially treating it. With the addition of Calcium or other chemicials you can improve the effectiveness of the melting weight to weight ratios WRT temperature. But even then the process is slower.....

Daner = A good snow would be nice to see!!

Basak = Corrosive..... Still laughing!!!!


----------



## McGaw

Small dusting last night. Got paid from a customer this morning. She's a neighbor and likes to pay me the next morning by dropping money off in my mailbox or in hers. The thing is, she owed my for two events, the one I wasn't really going to charger her for, but this morning I woke up to $40 in the mailbox. Little much for a $25 bill. Guess i'll be delivering some back. I'm sure thast doesn't happen to you guys very often, all I hear about is NOT getting money! lol Aw well.


----------



## creativedesigns

DAFFMOBILEWASH;982744 said:


> VIPER = Don't think there is a magic switch where salt stops working!!! Salt just become less and less effective as the temperature drops. If I rember right at 32 deg one pound of salt melts 38 lb of water, at 15 deg one lb salt melts 10 lbs and at zero deg it is almost a one to one ratio.


Of course theres a _Majic_ switch Daff! Its called Magic-O....

works up to -35


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Take it as a tip!


----------



## augerandblade

creativedesigns;982585 said:


> Im glad the "Frew" is gettin all the flurries. After your shift you should head over to the Antrim Truckstop for breaky! lol


 Yeah we got flurries coming through again, been quite the year for it. Used to do a mall , McDonalds, Scrap yard, residentials in Arnprior for about 8 years. Gave it up , to much running back and forth on the highway. Especially with the fact it can snow in Arnprior and not in Renfrew and vice versa. But Im sure the S. Ont. plowers are used to that with the LESnow


----------



## McGaw

LOL I knew someone would say that. I'd like to get her as a full service though gotta be nice


----------



## karol

xll_VIPER_llx;982456 said:


> _*So i finally did my 1st vid of me plowing tonight.... nothing special and i know somebody will eventually say something ignorant or something to make me feel like a newb but thats totally fine with me... If you makes you feel good go for it. Anyways heres the vid... I'm proud of how much i busted my balls in 2 months to afford the truck and the plow.... And i'm enjoying it very much.
> 
> *_


Good job... I'd slow down a bit.


----------



## Triple L

I just watched your video, and I'd agree, what if there was some ice at the end of your pushes.... Or wait till you find a manhole at that speed... I dont really exceed 15 km/h forward or in reverse but thats just me...

If you like plowing that fast maby i'll have you sub for me


----------



## Neige

xll_VIPER_llx;982676 said:


> _*Lastnight when i did that vid it was around -11 without the wind chill..... i just wanted to know if its true that salt will not work below a certain temp...... somebody at 1 time had said salt was useless below -5? is this true? Below -5 i have been using pickled sand.*_


Salt effectiveness -1C 1 pound salt melts 46.3 pounds of ice
-4C 1 pound salt melts 14.4 pounds of ice -7C 1 pound salt melts 8.6 pounds ice
-9C 1 pound melts 6.3 pounds of ice -12 it melts 4.9 pounds -15C it melts 4.1 pounds
-18C it melts 3.7 pounds and at -21C it melts 3.2 pounds. Hope that helps.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

grandview;982518 said:


> Get some growth inhibitor and spray around the headstones that will cut down your timming time.





DeVries;982535 said:


> Sorry *Everything's* a banned substance here.:angry:


Fixed 

Just spent my day trudging around 9 cemeteries with the GPS ,,, Ohhhh Spooky ... 
Really interesting looking at the headstones on some of the old closed ones and seeing how many families are still in the area over 100 years later. I really hate inspecting properties that are under a foot of snow.

Some old lady stopped in her car and called out to me it was nice to see someone visiting a loved one in the middle of winter. Didn't have the heart to tell her what I was doing.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;982471 said:


> I would have just salted that with treated salt or some sort of liquid and be done with it. Viper you need some weight in the back of that truck.


When we've hardly plowed all winter your better off to plow, it keeps a better relationship with the customer.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Triple L;982916 said:


> I just watched your video, and I'd agree, what if there was some ice at the end of your pushes.... Or wait till you find a manhole at that speed... I dont really exceed 15 km/h forward or in reverse but thats just me...
> 
> If you like plowing that fast maby i'll have you sub for me


_*:laughing: II wasnt going that fast.. everyone on facebook said the same thing.... i dunno maybe its just the vid but i really wasnt going that fast, as for manhole covers there is 1 on that property that sticks up about 4 inches and i crawl over it, also to that is at the bottom of a steep incline going down a main driveway.... Thanks to everyone for all the salt advice, and i'd like to take back my comment about ignorant replys, i like everyone in this thread but i have seen in the other video section where new guys have posted a 1st time vid and they got hammered on , triple l i'll gladly sub for ya.... i have a bad habit of getting my jobs done quickly, time is money or so they say, i was thinking about you when i was at hespler and langs then costco. Maybe someday we got to get a local meet going on! Timmys meet and greet*_


----------



## karol

xll_VIPER_llx;982952 said:


> _*:laughing: II wasnt going that fast.. everyone on facebook said the same thing.... i dunno maybe its just the vid but i really wasnt going that fast, as for manhole covers there is 1 on that property that sticks up about 4 inches and i crawl over it, also to that is at the bottom of a steep incline going down a main driveway.... Thanks to everyone for all the salt advice, and i'd like to take back my comment about ignorant replys, i like everyone in this thread but i have seen in the other video section where new guys have posted a 1st time vid and they got hammered on , triple l i'll gladly sub for ya.... i have a bad habit of getting my jobs done quickly, time is money or so they say, i was thinking about you when i was at hespler and langs then costco. Maybe someday we got to get a local meet going on! Timmys meet and greet*_


It's better for your truck and tranny. Do a complete stop before you change gears also. If your looking for extra work. I've got a hernia operation coming up I'll use you as a sub...


----------



## karol

JD Dave;982950 said:


> When we've hardly plowed all winter your better off to plow, it keeps a better relationship with the customer.


I totally agree with JD on that one....


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;982950 said:


> When we've hardly plowed all winter your better off to plow, it keeps a better relationship with the customer.


Why go the cheaper route if you want to impress the clients? I would think spreading costly treated salt from an expensive spreader would be more flashy? Seems to be more of a considerable thing to do IMO.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

EcoGreen Serv;982949 said:


> Fixed
> 
> Just spent my day trudging around 9 cemeteries with the GPS ,,, Ohhhh Spooky ...
> Really interesting looking at the headstones on some of the old closed ones and seeing how many families are still in the area over 100 years later. I really hate inspecting properties that are under a foot of snow.
> 
> Some old lady stopped in her car and called out to me it was nice to see someone visiting a loved one in the middle of winter. Didn't have the heart to tell her what I was doing.


We cut one cemetery and I have personally cut it 3 times, it is about 2 acres but takes along time because it is on a hill and has about 100 plots. It is weird, I would have thought it would feel creepy, especially when you see a new bit of sand, but you get used to it really fast. When I was younger I was so respectful in cemeteries, with the whole, never walk over a recessed stone, and walk in areas where you know there isn't a body under you, when you cut them and drive around them with a big mower and hit them all up with a line trimmer it really changes 

They can be your best clients because they never complain "bud dum bump!"


----------



## karol

creativedesigns;983001 said:


> Why go the cheaper route if you want to impress the clients? I would think spreading costly treated salt from an expensive spreader would be more flashy? Seems to be more of a considerable thing to do IMO.


Even cheaper way would be to jump out with a 10k bag of salt and sprinkle it around the main areas..... Almost like seasoning a chicken. :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;983001 said:


> Why go the cheaper route if you want to impress the clients? I would think spreading costly treated salt from an expensive spreader would be more flashy? Seems to be more of a considerable thing to do IMO.


Generally we can plow 1" in 3 hours so it's almost cheaper for me to call all the guys in and plow then it is to salt. Also when people are coming in to work it's nicer not to walk in any slush. I still get a salting in after the plow.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;982950 said:


> When we've hardly plowed all winter your better off to plow, it keeps a better relationship with the customer.


One of my commercial clients lives in creemore so he prob thinks I'm plowing all the time. 
I still had some residual from the treated salt on the ground so there wasn't much to plow. But I hear ya it looks like they are getting there moneys worth if you plow.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;983011 said:


> Generally we can plow 1" in 3 hours so it's almost cheaper for me to call all the guys in and plow then it is to salt. Also when people are coming in to work it's nicer not to walk in any slush. I still get a salting in after the plow.


Looking back at Vipers video, I'd say there was 5cm, approx. So yea ur right, in that case plowing first, then a quick salting after to get rid of the hardpack.


----------



## Grassman09

Neige;982919 said:


> Salt effectiveness -1C 1 pound salt melts 46.3 pounds of ice
> -4C 1 pound salt melts 14.4 pounds of ice -7C 1 pound salt melts 8.6 pounds ice
> -9C 1 pound melts 6.3 pounds of ice -12 it melts 4.9 pounds -15C it melts 4.1 pounds
> -18C it melts 3.7 pounds and at -21C it melts 3.2 pounds. Hope that helps.


Paul,

You got the stats on that with treated salt? Did you buy into Magic this year?

Dave.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

For me I'd rather quickly plow a heavy inch and salt rather than just pour tons of salt on it. Only time when I'd pass on the push would be if the temps were raising above freezing. Then again this is mostly due to the importance factor of most of my lots. For every minute there is slippery conditions on a parking area the probability of a slip or incident increases. This is true for any high foot traffic area!! So there are many considerations of salt or plow and salt.....

My biggest pet peeve is contractors who pour a cm of salt on a cleared sidewalk. Seems most don't care on how the chloride enters our water table. Yes they might not have to check on the sidewalk for a while but everyone should use chlorides and melting agents with respect!!!


----------



## Neige

Grassman09;983027 said:


> Paul,
> 
> You got the stats on that with treated salt? Did you buy into Magic this year?
> 
> Dave.


I will see what I can find a table for treated. I have been using the magic as a pre treatment, and mixing it with my bulk. I love what its doing with the bulk, not sure yet about the pretreatment.


DAFFMOBILEWASH;983072 said:


> For me I'd rather quickly plow a heavy inch and salt rather than just pour tons of salt on it. Only time when I'd pass on the push would be if the temps were raising above freezing. Then again this is mostly due to the importance factor of most of my lots. For every minute there is slippery conditions on a parking area the probability of a slip or incident increases. This is true for any high foot traffic area!! So there are many considerations of salt or plow and salt.....
> 
> My biggest pet peeve is contractors who pour a cm of salt on a cleared sidewalk. Seems most don't care on how the chloride enters our water table. Yes they might not have to check on the sidewalk for a while but everyone should use chlorides and melting agents with respect!!!


I totally agree, salt is being way over used. When I read how often you guys salt it makes my head spin. In total we plow around 2.5 million square feet of asphalt, I have not even spread 100 tons this winter. We got a dusting last night, maybe .5 cm, did nothing about it. Sun came out and by 9am it was gone. I have a Canadian Tire, where we have not spread any salt this season. Last year once. I totally agree with JD, plow the 1 inch and then spread minimal salt. What I am beginning to understand is that many guys have seasonal on the plowing but charge for the salting. So save money by not plowing and charge for the salting win win. Now I am not saying any of you on this site do that, but certainly have witnessed it happening.


----------



## augerandblade

I know thats happening here, my competitors,dont plow but charge for salting,at least thats what they say happens, however the Canadian Tire i do requires salting of the gas bar regularly and laneways and walks for the store. I guess each store owner decides how much salt.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think Toronto and Montreal are very different cultures in that sense. If we didn't salt as much as we do, we would lose contracts. We don't want to salt because most of our contracts are salt in, but we treat them all the same. It is a terrible system, but it is Toronto.


----------



## rooferdave

Neige;983130 said:


> II totally agree, salt is being way over used. When I read how often you guys salt it makes my head spin. In total we plow around 2.5 million square feet of asphalt, I have not even spread 100 tons this winter. .


trying to get my head around how much salt people apply, so Neige 2.5 million feet=50 football fields if my math is correct and how many times have you applied to get to 100 tons? I know that when I finish my little route, I work for a local plow firm when they need me and they are dropping 40 tons per event sometimes more. So i am trying to get a handle on how much is too much.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

karol;982989 said:
 

> It's better for your truck and tranny. Do a complete stop before you change gears also. If your looking for extra work. I've got a hernia operation coming up I'll use you as a sub...


*How far is stoveville from here ( i know i spelt your location wrong):laughing:*


----------



## creativedesigns

xll_VIPER_llx;983250 said:


> *How far is stoveville from here ( i know i spelt your location wrong):laughing:*


Sounds like a HOT place to live in! LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

rooferdave;983231 said:


> trying to get my head around how much salt people apply, so Neige 2.5 million feet=50 football fields if my math is correct and how many times have you applied to get to 100 tons? I know that when I finish my little route, I work for a local plow firm when they need me and they are dropping 40 tons per event sometimes more. So i am trying to get a handle on how much is too much.


What company do you work for?


----------



## Bajak

I just noticed they have the Exeter radar operational again. I wonder if it's fixed.

In regards to salt usage it is too bad there isn't a finite answer as to how much to use given the variables we all have to contend with. I know I've used more than was needed on many occasions. Now I try to be more aware of WHY I use what I use instead of just because that's what everyone else is doing. If the liability factor could be taken out of the equation, it would be an easier pill to swallow for most contractors..... I think there are a lot more high- falutin' lawyers in Toronto per capita too than there are in any other Canadian city. Until some one is sued for negligent over use of salt, the negligent under use of de-icer remains precedent in court.

I remain partial to sand and grit myself for parking lots and roads.


----------



## A Man

Pristine PM ltd;983219 said:


> I think Toronto and Montreal are very different cultures in that sense. If we didn't salt as much as we do, we would lose contracts. We don't want to salt because most of our contracts are salt in, but we treat them all the same. It is a terrible system, but it is Toronto.


I might add that our snow and weather is very different here as well. I can't tell you how many time's I've been out where we recieved 1cm or less but as soon as it is driven on it turns to pure ice and not salting would be a big mistake.


----------



## Neige

A Man;983271 said:


> I might add that our snow and weather is very different here as well. I can't tell you how many time's I've been out where we recieved 1cm or less but as soon as it is driven on it turns to pure ice and not salting would be a big mistake.


I agree, warmer temps and snow, make for ice real quick. But when its -10C, driven over snow does not become ice. We work hard on keeping the lane ways black, but parking stalls can stay white. The judges here are more open to the idea of winter conditions. They like to know what kind of boots you were wearing when you fell. Its amazing how many people wear shoes when the go out shopping


----------



## Neige

rooferdave;983231 said:


> trying to get my head around how much salt people apply, so Neige 2.5 million feet=50 football fields if my math is correct and how many times have you applied to get to 100 tons? I know that when I finish my little route, I work for a local plow firm when they need me and they are dropping 40 tons per event sometimes more. So i am trying to get a handle on how much is too much.


I will drop around 6 tons. I have to say, of the 2.5 million, 500,000 of it are clients that never salt. The Canadian Tire never salts because we salt all around him. The cars drag the salt into his lot. It is privately owned.


----------



## creativedesigns

Neige;983300 said:


> They like to know what kind of boots you were wearing when you fell. Its amazing how many people wear shoes when the go out shopping


I know JD Dave wears those tight elf shoes when out shopping for exotic lingerie!


----------



## rooferdave

Neige;983313 said:


> I will drop around 6 tons. I have to say, of the 2.5 million, 500,000 of it are clients that never salt. The Canadian Tire never salts because we salt all around him. The cars drag the salt into his lot. It is privately owned.


so by my math 1 ton where you are will cover an area about 8 football fields, I think we are are salting a bit heavier than that. Thanks for the info, I know a landscaper local here that does mainly residential and he flipped when he heard how much salt we go through in a night. As for who I work for I'd best get permission from the grand pooba b4 I use his firm name in a public forum.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Sorry about that, I couldn't PM you, I understand. I was mostly curious if we run in the same circles.


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;983130 said:


> .I totally agree, salt is being way over used. When I read how often you guys salt it makes my head spin. In total we plow around 2.5 million square feet of asphalt, I have not even spread 100 tons this winter. We got a dusting last night, maybe .5 cm, did nothing about it. Sun came out and by 9am it was gone. I have a Canadian Tire, where we have not spread any salt this season. Last year once. I totally agree with JD, plow the 1 inch and then spread minimal salt. What I am beginning to understand is that many guys have seasonal on the plowing but charge for the salting. So save money by not plowing and charge for the salting win win. Now I am not saying any of you on this site do that, but certainly have witnessed it happening.


One of our property mangagers called and questioned the amount of salt spread on one of our 14 acre sites over a 2 week period. I looked and we'd billed out 45 tonne. The funny part was it ended up she wasn''t calling to complain but just wanted to make sure it was right because another site they have just down the road is only 6 acres and they used 49 tonne over the same 2 week period. It turns out they have a 5 tonne minimum. LOL This just happened today.


----------



## grandview

Time for some minimums JD


----------



## heather lawn spray

Bajak;983266 said:


> I just noticed they have the Exeter radar operational again. I wonder if it's fixed.
> 
> In regards to salt usage it is too bad there isn't a finite answer as to how much to use given the variables we all have to contend with. I know I've used more than was needed on many occasions. Now I try to be more aware of WHY I use what I use instead of just because that's what everyone else is doing. If the liability factor could be taken out of the equation, it would be an easier pill to swallow for most contractors..... I think there are a lot more high- falutin' lawyers in Toronto per capita too than there are in any other Canadian city. Until some one is sued for negligent over use of salt, the negligent under use of de-icer remains precedent in court.
> 
> I remain partial to sand and grit myself for parking lots and roads.


We have hotels that would not just cancel contracts for using sand but would hand us over to the hotel staff for execution. Sand chews up carpets badly. another point of view


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Guess you just got a new site for next year!


----------



## heather lawn spray

Neige;983300 said:


> I agree, warmer temps and snow, make for ice real quick. But when its -10C, driven over snow does not become ice. We work hard on keeping the lane ways black, but parking stalls can stay white. The judges here are more open to the idea of winter conditions. They like to know what kind of boots you were wearing when you fell. Its amazing how many people wear shoes when the go out shopping


In that vein you'll find the guys out in Manitoba, Alberta and Saskatchewan use no salt. It's useless out there. In Southern Ontario the temperatures will move close enough to zero to partially melt and then re-freeze creating the classic slip and fall ice


----------



## rooferdave

Pristine PM ltd;983369 said:


> Sorry about that, I couldn't PM you, I understand. I was mostly curious if we run in the same circles.


why could you not pm me? Some one asked me for a PM if I wanted info about a mechanic around here but I coud not figure how, but I left a message for them on their profile, is ther no pm's here?


----------



## grandview

rooferdave;983406 said:


> why could you not pm me? Some one asked me for a PM if I wanted info about a mechanic around here but I coud not figure how, but I left a message for them on their profile, is ther no pm's here?


Need 10 posts and 10 days on here to get PM'ing rights


----------



## buckwheat_la

heather lawn spray;983405 said:


> In that vein you'll find the guys out in Manitoba, Alberta and Saskatchewan use no salt. It's useless out there. In Southern Ontario the temperatures will move close enough to zero to partially melt and then re-freeze creating the classic slip and fall ice


yes and no, i just learned this a couple days ago, most of the hiways, and large commercial guys use about a 5-10 percent mix of salt or mag per sand/grit mix. but apparently the provincial government here in alberta is still pushing for less. (info comes VIA Volker Stevin)


----------



## Neige

JD Dave;983376 said:


> One of our property mangagers called and questioned the amount of salt spread on one of our 14 acre sites over a 2 week period. I looked and we'd billed out 45 tonne. The funny part was it ended up she wasn''t calling to complain but just wanted to make sure it was right because another site they have just down the road is only 6 acres and they used 49 tonne over the same 2 week period. It turns out they have a 5 tonne minimum. LOL This just happened today.


Interesting JD, that means they put down 5 tons, 10 out of the 14 days. That place must be completely white, and not from the snow. I have to know, how much snow did you get over that 2 week period? This shold be good


----------



## heather lawn spray

buckwheat_la;983414 said:


> yes and no, i just learned this a couple days ago, most of the hiways, and large commercial guys use about a 5-10 percent mix of salt or mag per sand/grit mix. but apparently the provincial government here in alberta is still pushing for less. (info comes VIA Volker Stevin)


I knew I shuda confirmed this first


----------



## snowman4

Everywhere is spreading more and more salt even though winters are getting easier and salt is getting more expensive because guys are constantly bumping their usage up to beat the other guy. It's like the driveway guys in Ottawa bumping their prices down each year to get more work!


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*found this pic...... thought you guys might like it









*_


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;983423 said:


> Interesting JD, that means they put down 5 tons, 10 out of the 14 days. That place must be completely white, and not from the snow. I have to know, how much snow did you get over that 2 week period? This shold be good


About 10 cm, I must say that we do site checks daily on this site and it is very bad for runoff and the place in question has basically no runnoff problems.


----------



## rooferdave

grandview;983410 said:


> Need 10 posts and 10 days on here to get PM'ing rights


thank you for that


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;983451 said:


> About 10 cm, I must say that we do site checks daily on this site and it is very bad for runoff and the place in question has basically no runnoff problems.


(insert jaw-drop smiley here) WoW, for 10cm over a two week period!  you used 45 tonnes of salt on this location only, or was that including all your sites?


----------



## musclecarboy

creativedesigns;983504 said:


> (insert jaw-drop smiley here) WoW, for 10cm over a two week period!  you used 45 tonnes of salt on this location only, or was that including all your sites?


I think he means he spread 45 ton at his 14 ac site. We had quite a few little dustings over the past 2 weeks


----------



## Bajak

heather lawn spray;983391 said:


> We have hotels that would not just cancel contracts for using sand but would hand us over to the hotel staff for execution. Sand chews up carpets badly. another point of view


I agree. Give the customer what they want/need but I remain partial to sand and grit myself for parking lots and roads. Once the infrastructure is updated with storm scepters and properly sized catch basins, municipalities are likely going to see the environmental and financial benefit of using sand/grit. A lot of us already do.
Consider this also for an idea. After a season the storm scepters and catch basins are inspected and vacuumed out if need be (vacuum trucks are not as expensive as they used to be because now they are more common). The sand can then be trucked to the water treatment plant and be used as a filtration medium. After that the sand is cleaned and reused as a filtration medium (many do this already anyway), or stock piled for the next winters use. Effectively reducing the release of chlorides into the environment by up to 95%. I believe that can happen. Until then I guess the perceived cleanliness is Godliness 'till you can't drink the water.

It's a shame we have such an abundance of clean water in North America that we take it for granted......JM2cW.:waving:


----------



## Grassman09

I thought the city was doing it wrong by using sand on the secondary roads. I wondered what cost more the salt or the sweeping. The city's does not sweep themselves here its subbed out. 

Mississauga has taken a different approach now, lets sweep the major roads3 or 4 times and not sweep the secondary roads. Some secondary roads have more sand then the local beaches do. 

Now you can get air pollution from the sand particles in the air from all the sand use. Lets put some calcium chloride on that to keep the dust down. :laughing:

I have seen the sand piles from the sweepers at the city yards its full with crap paper cigarette buts plastics you name it. I wouldn't want that crap in my drinking water.


----------



## augerandblade

If ya want yur grits ya gotta have "true grit"  Aint no problem putting down grits with salt here, why I kinda stay away fromthe walks when the mule and me r spreadin it, keeps all the clientele happy as a pig in shxt. Salts good to for snowremoval , aint nuttin wrong witha little hardening of the arterials. Good nite y"""all


----------



## Bajak

Grassman09;983688 said:


> I wouldn't want that crap in my drinking water.


Rumour has it, when you flush a toilet in Toronto you could be drinking it within 48 hrs.:laughing: Where do you think all that paper and crap ends up anyway?
I remember as a kid in the 70s, highways in Canada were alot more littered than they seem to be now. At least we are getting better.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

The funny part of the snow equasion is as the temperature decreases the snow becomes less slippery!!! Personally untill the lability factor is tamed by the Canadian court system salt will be wasted!!! 

For me my stomach will churn with stress untill I know every inch of the lot is perfect. Dam lawyers !!!!


----------



## Bajak

DAFFMOBILEWASH;983747 said:


> The funny part of the snow equasion is as the temperature decreases the snow becomes less slippery!!! Personally untill the lability factor is tamed by the Canadian court system salt will be wasted!!!
> 
> For me my stomach will churn with stress untill I know every inch of the lot is perfect. Dam lawyers !!!!


Yeah, I didn't need any salt the past few days on the walks but I decided I'd better today with -6C and chance of sun.

It seems quite a bit more relaxed up here compared to when I used to plow in Guelph. It is certainly a regional thing. Damn Lawyers is right, along with the people that are inclined to lawyer up for any and every reason. I believe in the do unto others as you would have others do unto you.....and karma.


----------



## DeVries

Hey Daff

Any snow coming down out your way yet? Weather network calls for a trace and E.C calls for 2-4cm's. Who to believe


----------



## Neige

creativedesigns;983504 said:


> (insert jaw-drop smiley here) WoW, for 10cm over a two week period!  you used 45 tonnes of salt on this location only, or was that including all your sites?


Cre JD was talking about a guy down the street. I have talked to JD before about salt useage, and he is very conservative. Check out his last post he used 45 tons over 2 weeks on 14 acre. At that ratio JD would have used only 19.28 tons on that other guys site instead of the 49 tons they charged for. I am sure he would have used even less because there is no run off issues at that site. Between you me and the light post, that other contractor never put down 49 tons, and if he did, he is a shameless contractor who puts money above everything else. JMO


musclecarboy;983532 said:


> I think he means he spread 45 ton at his 14 ac site. We had quite a few little dustings over the past 2 weeks


 Lets say you had 10 dustings over those two weeks, the amount of salt that contractor put down in one application would have burned off 3cm. You guys got 10cm over that time, say 3 more applications to burn the other 7cm. That leaves 6 applications of total waste, its guys like that that hurt our industry. Remember salt is a chemical, that affects the enviroment. Enough with my rant, its a sore point with me.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Radar has been showing snow but the lower atmosphere has been very dry, this morning the lovels are near 80% and small nuculi are starting to show!!! c-2 forcast for the entire area!! Will post again when (if)the real snow starts.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Today is the first day in 3 weeks it has actually said SNOW in my forcast.. mind you it says LIGHT SNOW, but all I have seen all this time ever was flurries. 

Since the landscape ontario snow I have pretty well had the plows and salters off the truck.

We have not even had much run off around here. Seems that the wind picks up at night and really dries things out.

Observed at: Cobourg 9:00 AM EST Tuesday 2 February 2010
Temperature:-6.0°C 
Pressure / Tendency:102.2 kPa / falling 
Humidity:75% Wind Chill:-7 Dew Point:-9.7°C Wind Speed:NNW 3 km/h

I hate it when its like this, there is garbage blowing around, dirt everywhere, just looks like a mess.


----------



## hitachiman 200

+6 and raining with a high of 9. My snow dance doesn't seem to be working. 

Lets try this one.

oly snow:bluebouncolysnow:bluebouncolysnow:bluebounc


----------



## Mr.Markus

Neige;983928 said:


> that other contractor never put down 49 tons, and if he did, he is a shameless contractor who puts money above everything else. JMO
> Lets say you had 10 dustings over those two weeks, the amount of salt that contractor put down in one application would have burned off 3cm. That leaves 6 applications of total waste, its guys like that that hurt our industry. .


Comparable usage aside it's always hard to justify someone else's bill/contract. If the guy charges 5 yard min, He may be billing for salt that was never used, and spot salted during visits. JMO We're in the same area (pretty much) and had 12 salting events last month with only 2 plowable events. If he was out 10 times 50 yards... it's possible he's not a complete moron just sticking to his contract.


----------



## Neige

Mr.Markus;984058 said:


> Comparable usage aside it's always hard to justify someone else's bill/contract. If the guy charges 5 yard min, He may be billing for salt that was never used, and spot salted during visits.
> Thats what I am thinking, and if his contract is worded 5 ton min. charge but he he only drops 2, good for himJMO We're in the same area (pretty much) and had 12 salting events last month with only 2 plowable events. If he was out 10 times 50 yards... it's possible he's not a complete moron just sticking to his contract.


 If sticking to you contract means dropping 50 tons, when only 20 are needed. and you drop the 30 just to make the money than yes you are """""""""! JMO


----------



## Bajak

This is the first 24 hr stretch this week we haven't had snow. Sun is starting to peek out. I guess that means Wiarton Willy will see his shadow. Doesn't matter what that rodent sees, there is always another 6 weeks of winter left here in the Bruce.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I don't think he is saying that. He may not be over salting, just sticking to the word of the contract. He only needs 2 tons, so he only salts 2 tons, but gets to charge for 5 tons due to the wording of the contract. Maybe he gets very little monthly, and this is how he makes it up. It may be bad business, but he isn't stealing or salting like mad just for the sake of it. I would also blame the property manager for signing that, because it doesn't take into account spot treatments.

We get screwed by our salt included contracts, and have no one to blame but ourselves, so I can't help but wish I had a few contracts like the one Dave's Property Manager has with the other company. 

The contractor should probably give the PM a heads up that the contract is a little messed, but maybe he doesn't want it next year and is getting out because he lost money there in previous years.


----------



## Daner

Wow Its nice outside today.A bit of sun not much wind....But they are saying Snow later on this afternoon:waving:
I think This Is the calm before the storm


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am watching it up the east coast, and I don't think it is going to do much to us.


----------



## creativedesigns

hitachiman 200;984054 said:


> +6 and raining with a high of 9. My snow dance doesn't seem to be working.


You'd better try harder! LOL, those ski hills won't have any snow left for the Winter Olympics tymusic


----------



## Mr.Markus

creativedesigns;984185 said:


> You'd better try harder! LOL, those ski hills won't have any snow left for the Winter Olympics tymusic


I heard they're building the base out of straw bales and hauling quite a bit from the mountain to make up for the lack.

Georgeous day here this morning. Got my January invoicing done. Guess I'll plan something to do... that always makes it snow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Neige;984088 said:


> If sticking to you contract means dropping 50 tons, when only 20 are needed. and you drop the 30 just to make the money than yes you are """""""""! JMO


Yes I agree, are there people that dumb.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

The air is starting to fill in with snow. Although very light, almost enough to coat the ground..... System seems to be loosing its strength .....

Keep an eye open for this weekend the models are pulling the storm west and north with the low which might bring SW Ontaio into the snow zone. The weather guessers are not committing to anything as of yet though, for the models might pull everyting back down with the next set!!

So it is back to the big wait of 2010 for all of us.


----------



## buckwheat_la

hitachiman 200;984054 said:


> +6 and raining with a high of 9. My snow dance doesn't seem to be working.
> 
> Lets try this one.
> 
> oly snow:bluebouncolysnow:bluebouncolysnow:bluebounc


i think you are doing it the wrong way, now a GOD fearing man would ask something like this

Our Father,
who art in heaven
please send snow,
2-4inches,
every second day,
until April first.

please bless our equipment,
with no break downs,
and watch over slip and falls.
keep all my guys aware and safe,
while working plowing snow.

we pray 
AMEN
Amen

(lets hope GOD hears our prayers and blesses us all)


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Looks like something is coming in from Michigan right now, let us know what hits you Kitchener.


----------



## heather lawn spray

-3.3* & dropping
started @15:00h
like a fine mist 
still melting on contact


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Very nice update, I still hate 24hour clocks though! ha


----------



## Bajak

Pristine PM ltd;984320 said:


> Very nice update, I still hate 24hour clocks though! ha


Yep. Thanks for the update. Clocks should be metric by now too.


----------



## Silverado_guy07

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/in...genre_strd=satrad&idx_strd=7&animatemaps=true

Here comes the white stuff!!! Like I tell my girlfriend


----------



## heather lawn spray

Just started accumulating on untreated areas
-4 @ 16:45h

boooooored!


----------



## creativedesigns

Silverado_guy07Here comes the white stuff!!! Like I tell my girlfriend[/QUOTE said:


> ....HAha!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

why does the snow come when the sun goes down... nothing yet on treated areas, but still looks like we may get a cm.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*been snowing here in guelph for a few hours... the ground is covered again, hows it up there in kitchener triple l ?*_


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;983928 said:


> Cre JD was talking about a guy down the street. I have talked to JD before about salt useage, and he is very conservative. Check out his last post he used 45 tons over 2 weeks on 14 acre. At that ratio JD would have used only 19.28 tons on that other guys site instead of the 49 tons they charged for. I am sure he would have used even less because there is no run off issues at that site. Between you me and the light post, that other contractor never put down 49 tons, and if he did, he is a shameless contractor who puts money above everything else. JMO
> Lets say you had 10 dustings over those two weeks, the amount of salt that contractor put down in one application would have burned off 3cm. You guys got 10cm over that time, say 3 more applications to burn the other 7cm. That leaves 6 applications of total waste, its guys like that that hurt our industry. Remember salt is a chemical, that affects the enviroment. Enough with my rant, its a sore point with me.


Paul is dead on. He never put the 49 tons down, that's what was billed out. We also didn't use 45 ton. Site checks on this paticular property are a 1 ton minimum at there request. I will admit I made an error in judgement when the temps dropped and over applied on 1 or 2 storms in that 2 week cycle.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Pristine PM ltd;984593 said:



> why does the snow come when the sun goes down... nothing yet on treated areas, but still looks like we may get a cm.


Yer about an hour or two behind us Jon, we're up to a big 8_mm_ of snow in 4 hours.
life is slow here. It's already lost what little punch it had. We may just let it burn off in the sun tomorrow morning


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, it is breaking up nicely, still might be another band around 12.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;984602 said:


> Paul is dead on. He never put the 49 tons down, that's what was billed out. We also didn't use 45 ton. Site checks on this paticular property are a 1 ton minimum at there request. I will admit I made an error in judgement when the temps dropped and over applied on 1 or 2 storms in that 2 week cycle.


A one ton min makes alot of sense no matter how big the site is. I have never heard of a 5 ton min.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

heather lawn spray;984611 said:


> Yer about an hour or two behind us Jon, we're up to a big 8_mm_ of snow in 4 hours.
> life is slow here. It's already lost what little punch it had. We may just let it burn off in the sun tomorrow morning


_*is it still snowing there heather? If its stopped there then i know it will stop here shortly after..... i just came in and its still coming down pretty good still.*_


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*looks clear over us but its snowing..... still looks like alot coming behind us tho on this radar shot

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Map.aspx?location=USKS0227&zoom=3&opacity=0.7
*_


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That is a nice radar, and shows it a bit different then WN, in fact alot different... I hope WN is right!


----------



## hitachiman 200

creativedesigns;984185 said:


> You'd better try harder! LOL, those ski hills won't have any snow left for the Winter Olympics tymusic


:bluebounc I've been a dancin all day :bluebounc

Buckwheat, when I'm to tired to dance I do fall to my knees


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

My city roads are white now btw... didn't notice that a bit ago,


----------



## Elite_Maint

Some good salting tonight!!! payup


----------



## heather lawn spray

Pristine PM ltd;984649 said:


> That is a nice radar, and shows it a bit different then WN, in fact alot different... I hope WN is right!


I use the Intellicast out of Cadilac Michigan and the Exeter radar. What sometimes appears to be no precip on one radar may register on the other. If it does register on only one screen that means the system is so low to the ground as to be below the sight-line of the radar station. It's common with very weak systems (this one tonite) and squalls. I've looked up through squalls to see the sun above, kinda un-nerving

I don't think this thing will stop any time soon, it's just going to be like a dripping tap


----------



## hitachiman 200

+ 8 and cloudy highs of 10-11 rest of the week.

They have started to push the snow down on Cyprus form the top, Yes indeed they are using bales to build up before covering with snow and now I heard today that the are trucking in fresh snow from Manning park(300-400 K round trip) to cover up the dirty snow on the mountain, Temp up top is around 0-2 so not cold enough at night to make any significant amounts snow.

:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## creativedesigns

Ok, guys Im done with the whole "Miley" thing! LOL

Im over her now.....:laughing:

Back to normal now, before I scare anyone else... :waving:


----------



## hitachiman 200

creativedesigns;984672 said:


> Ok, guys Im done with thw whole "Miley" thing! LOL
> 
> Im over her now.....:laughing:
> 
> Back to normal now, before I scare anyone else... :waving:


I'm glad, cause i think that why its so hot on the west coast:yow!:


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Pristine PM ltd;984649 said:


> That is a nice radar, and shows it a bit different then WN, in fact alot different... I hope WN is right!


*Yes sir..... i like it way better then w.n. and e.c. and i find intellicast seems to be dead on where the others fail. i dont even look at the others even tho i did just look at king city radar and its showing the snow across the tri city region.*


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*I know this is off topic but does anyone here use facebook? *_


----------



## hitachiman 200

xll_VIPER_llx;984700 said:


> _*I know this is off topic but does anyone here use facebook? *_


Why? I use it a little but find it's aps are painfully slow. 
My family is pretty spread out so it is nice to keep in touch


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

heather lawn spray;984665 said:


> I don't think this thing will stop any time soon, it's just going to be like a dripping tap


I hope not, those are the ones that can mess everyone up, you never know when to call it a night, or when to keep going.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

hitachiman 200;984723 said:


> Why? I use it a little but find it's aps are painfully slow.
> My family is pretty spread out so it is nice to keep in touch


_*Just had a thought it would be a way to communicate with other members when not on plow site? xysport *_


----------



## hitachiman 200

xll_VIPER_llx;984744 said:


> _*Just had a thought it would be a way to communicate with other members when not on plow site? xysport *_


The phone app works pretty good actually you can post from the road. I just roll wih my notebook and hijack a modem pretty much anywhere.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

hitachiman 200;984767 said:


> The phone app works pretty good actually you can post from the road. I just roll wih my notebook and hijack a modem pretty much anywhere.


_*hey thats awesome...... always get free access at mc donalds and truck stops.... Other reason i was asking about facebook is because i created a canadian snowplow drivers group and was curious if anyone on here would want to join it if they use facebook?*_


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

* If anyone is intrested and uses facebook i have created a group call Canadian Snowplow Drivers ... Feel free to join and post pictures comments questions videos or whatever. Hopefully i'll see some of you theretymusic*


----------



## Triple L

about 1/2 a cm here now... Some of my lots still have a little black left in them from residual... Just a touch up tonight....

Im on facebook but only use it for friends, and thier "FarmVille" game... Trying to be like JD Dave except they only have red tractors :realmad:

I had my first piss off with the Boss plow today... Solonoid crapped out, had to hit the switch about 40-50 times to get it to do anything by the end of my run 2 days ago... Im a little disappointed that it only lasted 3 months but hopefully it will keep on rocking good now... So now my total saving on buying from the states is $1960 cause I didnt get warranty on it LOL


----------



## Triple L

also, decided to throw in a new battery... Cause my superior operator skills LOL, I noticed my voltmeter dropping an extra 1/16 of an inch and kinda figured the battery was toast even tho the truck was still starting great and everything ran good but sure enuff it was done.... Buddy grabs a new battery from off the shelf, I said hay test that one just for kicks... Sure enuff the brand new Delco professional battery was toast to!!! I highly suggest when buying new batterys you have them test it until you find a good one...


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Triple L;984886 said:


> also, decided to throw in a new battery... Cause my superior operator skills LOL, I noticed my voltmeter dropping an extra 1/16 of an inch and kinda figured the battery was toast even tho the truck was still starting great and everything ran good but sure enuff it was done.... Buddy grabs a new battery from off the shelf, I said hay test that one just for kicks... Sure enuff the brand new Delco professional battery was toast to!!! I highly suggest when buying new batterys you have them test it...


*I been thinking about installing a second battery in the truck, just wondering if its worth it?*


----------



## Triple L

Defentially, thats the first thing I did on my old half ton... I remember, we burnt the battery and alternator out on that truck in 3 months LOL... Good thing it was brand new and under warranty


----------



## Silverado_guy07

Looks like nothing for the gta. Most sites are just water


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Slowing here, half inch or so on the ground. I dont see to much more coming.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Silverado_guy07;984932 said:


> Looks like nothing for the gta. Most sites are just water


water that will freeze by the morning 

We are doing a salting, just to be safe! Sorry Paul!


----------



## cet

good temp for salting.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Silverado_guy07;984932 said:


> Looks like nothing for the gta. Most sites are just water


I hear the City of Toronto is fining snow it finds just lying on the ground for vagrancy


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;984969 said:


> water that will freeze by the morning
> 
> We are doing a salting, just to be safe! Sorry Paul!


You have to have some salt there, especially the way you salt and that expensive stuff too:laughing:


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;984863 said:


> about 1/2 a cm here now... Some of my lots still have a little black left in them from residual... Just a touch up tonight....
> 
> Im on facebook but only use it for friends, and thier "FarmVille" game... Trying to be like JD Dave except they only have red tractors :realmad:
> 
> I had my first piss off with the Boss plow today... Solonoid crapped out, had to hit the switch about 40-50 times to get it to do anything by the end of my run 2 days ago... Im a little disappointed that it only lasted 3 months but hopefully it will keep on rocking good now... So now my total saving on buying from the states is $1960 cause I didnt get warranty on it LOL


Chad is that the rocker type box or is it definitely the solonoid? The boxes start going and they are done


----------



## creativedesigns

cet;984975 said:


> good temp for salting.


 Ya better plow first, then salt. After all, we wouldn't want to dissapoint Dave, now!


----------



## Triple L

Ross - joystick....


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;984995 said:


> Ya better plow first, then salt. After all, we wouldn't want to dissapoint Dave, now!


Im starting to miss Hannah already :crying:


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;985000 said:


> Im starting to miss Hannah already :crying:


Please don't tempt me.....:laughing:


----------



## heather lawn spray

creativedesigns;985007 said:


> Please don't tempt me.....:laughing:


c'mon Cre we know you can resist anything but temptation


----------



## cet

I just got salt today. If I keep it too long it will go bad. I have to use it now.


----------



## musclecarboy

Considerably more snow downtown Toronto compared to Richmond Hill. I was installing hardwood at Bay/bloor and came outside to a good inch everywhere. Only a cm at home


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Been snowing down in the tropics for some time now. All the grass is covered and have reached the 1" mark with fluffy accumulation. 

Have lots of residule salt from a week ago on the lots plus I freshened up the high traffic areas and sidewalks... should be good for a few more hours or untill the AM rush.

The North West shift of the next southern system seems to be holding with this set of computer models too. This might bring another round of accumulationg snow for the southern SW Ontario.


----------



## creativedesigns

Hey Daff, does Coco plow any of the municipal roads or Highways up there?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

The city of Windsor mainly the main roads... This afternoon all the salters were sitting on the stands in the yard and the tri axles out working moving stone.


----------



## creativedesigns

DAFFMOBILEWASH;985074 said:


> The city of Windsor mainly the main roads... This afternoon all the salters were sitting on the stands in the yard and the tri axles out working moving stone.


Yea eh. I can just picture them buying out Tomlinson in Ottawa. Then they will compete more aggressively against Aecon. With the mafia tie-ins, anything can happen.


----------



## hitachiman 200

I installed ambulance package alternators in my trucks. never have an issue with not enough power even with Vbox electrics.

+6 and cloudy, high of twelve come thursday, gonna need some SPF30


----------



## hitachiman 200

Maybe it was't Hanna.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Triple L;984909 said:


> Defentially, thats the first thing I did on my old half ton... I remember, we burnt the battery and alternator out on that truck in 3 months LOL... Good thing it was brand new and under warranty


_*i just had a brand new alt put in in october, it came with a lifetime warranty which im happy about, the battery is a different story, where did you place and mount the second battery? *_


----------



## snowman4

creativedesigns;985096 said:


> Yea eh. I can just picture them buying out Tomlinson in Ottawa. Then they will compete more aggressively against Aecon. With the mafia tie-ins, anything can happen.


Who you been hanging around with


----------



## grandview

With all that salt talk last night ,I went out and did some myself so I wouldn't miss out!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just got in myself, these salt runs are becoming very uneventful. I'm going back to bed.


----------



## Bajak

Trace of snow here too.


----------



## DeVries

Maybe what I need to do is bring my equipment back to the yard. Then maybe we will get a decent snowfall.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

hitachiman 200;985162 said:


> I installed ambulance package alternators in my trucks. never have an issue with not enough power even with Vbox electrics.
> 
> +6 and cloudy, high of twelve come thursday, gonna need some SPF30


_*Thats a good idea! Where does 1 go about find 1 of those alternators? *_


----------



## Triple L

forget about putting 2 alternators on, just run 1 super oversized one... I got a 250 amp on my truck... I think the standard is 105 or 140... It runs the front and back blades, electric salter, all the lights, plus a nice little stereo every now and then with no trouble... There not cheap and not really necessary but I'd do that before I'd ever run 2 alternators....

2nd battery usually mounts on passage side up by the firewall... thats where it is on all the chevys... just buy a battery tray and mount it and sting some wires and your all set...


----------



## lesedwards

*Snow where is it ?*



DeVries;985280 said:


> Maybe what I need to do is bring my equipment back to the yard. Then maybe we will get a decent snowfall.


This season has been a waste, good thing we took on some salting contracts and have a few monthly contracts. Plowed once and even it was iffy. We where out early this morning salting once again. Oh well I guess we have to take the good with the bad.


----------



## Bajak

Since 5:30 this morning and now we just got 3cm of fresh snow.
So much for less than 1cm today........:laughing:


----------



## creativedesigns

grandview;985253 said:


> With all that salt talk last night ,I went out and did some myself so I wouldn't miss out!


Really? ....so you put salt on your Fries then! Did u use vinegar too?

I bet all that salt made u thirsty too, Eh!


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*snowing heavily here again! Plowed last night and it snowed all night here and it i'll have to go back out again today wooohoooo payup*_


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

come on sun! We salted everything twice, and they still don't look as good as they should, but everything looks crappy. It kept snowing just a little all night. Even between 6am and 8am we got a little more that slushed up the roads again. Come on traffic as well!


----------



## musclecarboy

Did a heavy salt this morn, some residual kept it from sticking too much. Everything is slushy but the sun will clean it up I'm hoping.


----------



## cet

My large plaza has a lot of white in it also. It will warm up. It is not that slippery snow like some of the other events have been.

The guy with the plaza next to me did his normal once around in front of the stores and nothing else. Not bad for a 5 acre site.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Heres some pics as of 5 mins ago here in guelph and its still falling good out there
































*_


----------



## hitachiman 200

xll_VIPER_llx;985307 said:


> _*Thats a good idea! Where does 1 go about find 1 of those alternators? *_


Our local remanufacturer can order all the neccessary parts to convert a regular Alt.to high output.:yow!:

2.2 and scattered


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*Good to know..... if mine ever goes south even tho it has a life time warranty i should ask my local guy if can build the same..... whats your output on yours?*


----------



## hitachiman 200

I believe mine is a 250. I also went with heavier gauge cable from the alt to battery. It's also a good idea to regularly switch your batteries around because the one closest to the load works harder than the other when using a dual battery setup.


----------



## hitachiman 200

Gotta run, picking up the newwest truck this AM


----------



## JD Dave

I should have took my own words of advice and plowed last night. Oh well everything is black now.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Everything melting nice outside. With the added salt plus the radiant heat everything will be asphalt before you know it. This snow didn't have very much moisture content and more fluff than normal in these parts, glad to see the brown grass replaced with a clean white blanket!! 

As for the snow this Friday here in the tropics the snow line keeps creeping north. Now we sit almost in the 4-8 inch area (Windsor) so a 3" spread looks about right!!!! Perhaps the good snow might all start to come back to the great north and stop picking on the southerners who don't even own snowplows!!!!


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Wouldnt want this badd ass rig pissed off at me on the road!









*_


----------



## Bajak

DAFFMOBILEWASH;985499 said:


> As for the snow this Friday here in the tropics the snow line keeps creeping north. Now we sit almost in the 4-8 inch area (Windsor) so a 3" spread looks about right!!!! Perhaps the good snow might all start to come back to the great north and stop picking on the southerners who don't even own snowplows!!!!


I'd like for that line to stop between Goderich and Kincardine.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;985497 said:


> I should have took my own words of advice and plowed last night. Oh well everything is black now.


How many cm's did you get? In Ottawa we didn't get near the amount of flurries I was expecting, but thats a good thing! I ended up salting the sites anyway. Tried out the green treated salt this mornin' for the first time, worked good  Im impressed! tymusic


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;985712 said:


> How many cm's did you get? In Ottawa we didn't get near the amount of flurries I was expecting, but thats a good thing! I ended up salting the sites anyway. Tried out the green treated salt this mornin' for the first time, worked good  Im impressed! tymusic


About 2 cm but then it snowed a little more in the morning. The temps were perfect for salt but things didn't melt as well as planned.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, I would say we got a solid two, plus half in the early morning that just made things look messy for 8am. Everything looks fine now, but it was annoying how it played out. If we hadn't salted early, I would have dropped the blades, but then once that decision was made, there was no going back. ha


----------



## Daner

snowing real good here.......Big Flakes


----------



## rooferdave

I actually plowed my sites today even though they were under my trigger, (getting bored) and out of my 7 sites no one wanted salt, they have found that with the way I plow they can do without salt, I only do it on request, and only 1 site has asked this year for two events. Oh and viper, you EVER gonna do something with all them shingles in your lot or are they just back up ballast for your truck?


----------



## Triple L

February has been funny so far... We've gotten 2 little little snowfalls, each of them could have been salted away... But I plowed some of my lots cause it doesnt really cost me anything to do and to make my sidewalk guy work a little for his money...

All Jan when there were plowable events, hardly anyone plowed, not thats its Feb and theres hardly been a plowable event, everyones plowing... 

You can tell exactly who's on contract and who's milkin' it... I've just been shaking my head...


----------



## augerandblade

Another snow blob coming through Renfrew, called for 2cm Environment Canada already got 2 and the system hasn"t passed. If y our on contract who cares if it snows or not unless youre not charging enuf.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;985725 said:


> About 2 cm but then it snowed a little more in the morning. The temps were perfect for salt but things didn't melt as well as planned.


Im gonna try to narrow this down...

1) Did you forget to anti-ice?  Or were u skeptical on salting, figuring you could get away with a plowing run?

2) Are you partial to using pure salt v.s. treated _ClearLane_?

3) Or was the sunlight not in your favour this morning?

Thanks!


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;985972 said:


> Im gonna try to narrow this down...
> 
> 1) Did you forget to anti-ice?  Or were u skeptical on salting, figuring you could get away with a plowing run?
> There was residual left from the last application so yes we anti-iced
> 2) Are you partial to using pure salt v.s. treated _ClearLane_?
> When it was -5 going up to 0 I couldn't see an advantage to using treated. On the other hand I have only used 90 tonne of treated in my life and I don't see an advantage for the extra $ unless we have extremely low temps.
> 3) Or was the sunlight not in your favour this morning?
> We were golden but it decided to snow close to another cm early morning. I have no worries all of my place's looked great.
> Thanks!


No Thank you


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

rooferdave;985889 said:


> I actually plowed my sites today even though they were under my trigger, (getting bored) and out of my 7 sites no one wanted salt, they have found that with the way I plow they can do without salt, I only do it on request, and only 1 site has asked this year for two events. Oh and viper, you EVER gonna do something with all them shingles in your lot or are they just back up ballast for your truck?


_*Yes dave we are doing something with them...... its just the roofing guy we hired doesnt want to work in the cold and out of 72 houses i have here only 13 are left to be done. He's from toronto too.Gave him and his crew a full house to stay in so they didnt have to drive back and forth but they just trashed it..... i just want the work finished and them get the hell out of here. *_


----------



## lesedwards

Hey send some of that snow on Friday our way. We have plowed once this season and it was iffy. I am sick of the 1 to 3 cm pnce a week but at least we are getting some salting in. I was just checking Accu weather and they show some major snow coming in the first of next week. We have our fingers crossed.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Ahhh....a refreshing Canadian thread.


----------



## Bajak

JohnnyRoyale;986255 said:



> Ahhh....a refreshing Canadian thread.


Makes a nice home, eh.....


----------



## creativedesigns

JohnnyRoyale;986255 said:


> Ahhh....a refreshing Canadian thread.


Cool & Crisp! Just like plowing some fresh virgin snow.


----------



## hitachiman 200

currently 6.8 with a low of 3
mountains may see some snow:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc

Pics of the new truck
http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=986192&postcount=1747

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=470655035155&ref=mf


----------



## augerandblade

hitachiman 200;986501 said:


> currently 6.8 with a low of 3
> mountains may see some snow:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc
> 
> Pics of the new truck
> http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=986192&postcount=1747
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=470655035155&ref=mf


Must be nice, we think its great if its -4 celcius like today, however we are now at -13 and heading close to the twenties, Had a snow squall come in with the cold temps, now its clear and calm. This is the third day in a row for that.


----------



## ff1221

Bajak;985543 said:


> I'd like for that line to stop between Goderich and Kincardine.


Thanks Buddy!


----------



## DeVries

hitachiman 200;986501 said:


> currently 6.8 with a low of 3
> mountains may see some snow:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc
> 
> Pics of the new truck
> http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=986192&postcount=1747
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=470655035155&ref=mf


Hey nice looking truck there Hitachi but I gotta ask how much snow do you guy's get. Everytime you post its warm there. Almost seems like kind of a waste to spend money on all that snow equipment.


----------



## willyswagon

It's -13C and not a breath of wind here in Eastern PEI. What a great morning! 
We have about 10 cm and 70km winds starting this afternoon ending tomorrow night. The onshore flurry effect(lake effect for you mainlanders) will give us more than forecasted. They can never get the amount right for us here!

This will give a fella something to do. I was so bored yesterday, I plowed the snow off the garden and side lawn to make it easier to house train the puppy.


----------



## DeVries

Does anyone have a guess what's up for the weekend? Looks like something major on its way, or will the jetstream keep it south of us again.


----------



## lesedwards

*Weather Programs for Blackberry*

Hi guys well I have gone through some different weather programs for my Blaclberry but none of them seem to be very accurate. Right now Accu Weather shows major snow moving in next Tuesday thru to Fri with Wed showing over 4" that would be great seeing how my plow is sitting in my shop with dust on it. LOL


----------



## cet

DeVries;986608 said:


> Does anyone have a guess what's up for the weekend? Looks like something major on its way, or will the jetstream keep it south of us again.


According to last nights news it is supposed to be Friday and it is supposed to stay South of us.


----------



## cet

lesedwards;986620 said:


> Hi guys well I have gone through some different weather programs for my Blaclberry but none of them seem to be very accurate. Right now Accu Weather shows major snow moving in next Tuesday thru to Fri with Wed showing over 4" that would be great seeing how my plow is sitting in my shop with dust on it. LOL


I have EC and TWN on my BB. I find accuweather to be the worst of all of them. I don't even look at it any more. Their favorite forecast, "a coating to a few cm".


----------



## lesedwards

cet;986637 said:


> I have EC and TWN on my BB. I find accuweather to be the worst of all of them. I don't even look at it any more. Their favorite forecast, "a coating to a few cm".


Yes I also have them too. With the way this winter is going I scan through all of them in the morning and go with the worst one meaning the best if you are a plower. LOL I guess we will just have to sit back and wait for our first storm of the season.


----------



## Neige

According to Bret Anderson not much action for February
http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-blogs.asp?partner=accuweather&blog=anderson


----------



## lesedwards

*Feb Weather*

Come on it has to better then what we have seen the whole season...LOL According to Accu weather we are suppose to get some where around 4" on Wednesday even though the Weather Network calls for sun.


----------



## creativedesigns

lesedwards;986809 said:


> Come on it has to better then what we have seen the whole season...LOL According to Accu weather we are suppose to get some where around 4" on Wednesday even though the Weather Network calls for sun.


Hey, just think in another 7 weeks you can get into _Kerb_ mode! lol 

Heres a small walkway job we did with Celtic curb by Permacon. I like those curbs because each stone is anchored with a plastic clip & spike! tymusic


----------



## buckwheat_la

creativedesigns;986828 said:


> Hey, just think in another 7 weeks you can get into _Kerb_ mode! lol
> 
> Heres a small walkway job we did with Celtic curb by Permacon. I like those curbs because each stone is anchored with a plastic clip & spike! tymusic


that looks like neat product, where is it available from? your block looks nicely laid out, however i have a question? why not put it down level with the driveway?


----------



## hitachiman 200

DeVries;986596 said:


> Hey nice looking truck there Hitachi but I gotta ask how much snow do you guy's get. Everytime you post its warm there. Almost seems like kind of a waste to spend money on all that snow equipment.


 Yes indeed, currently 5 with a high of 12 today.
No snow this year yet, but we got a snoot full last year.We were plowing 24/7 for almost 2weeks over christmas.6-10"every day. Still have 2 months to go here.but we may not see any just like in 04.
This truck replaces an older one.

:bluebounc:bluebounc 2010 :bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## creativedesigns

buckwheat_la;986834 said:


> that looks like neat product, where is it available from? your block looks nicely laid out, however i have a question? why not put it down level with the driveway?


That product is Permacon, available in Ontario & Quebec. Curbs are always meant to be a raised border. In this case soil & sod was being installed next to it, so it acts as a barrier. The interlock walkway was set leveled with the driveway tho!


----------



## Triple L

Heres a video I took yesterday doing my favorite job, clearing about a km. of sidewalk, takes a wopping 2 minutes


----------



## Daner

Triple L;986933 said:


> Heres a video I took yesterday doing my favorite job, clearing about a km. of sidewalk, takes a wopping 2 minutes


That work slick....What happens If you get 2'+ of snow?


----------



## Triple L

Daner;986942 said:


> That work slick....What happens If you get 2'+ of snow?


I have no clue LOL....

I'd probally just end up putting the loader down about 3" off the ground and just doze my way thru and the blower would clean everything up... I dont know if that tractor could drive thru a foot or two of snow....


----------



## grandview

cet;986634 said:


> According to last nights news it is supposed to be Friday and it is supposed to stay South of us.


That would be me!:realmad:


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*Hey triple L where did you get the broom for the truck? Thats awesome. Home made?*


----------



## Triple L

no no, its the real deal and for sale, u want it? Watch the movies it works great!


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Triple L;986960 said:


> no no, its the real deal and for sale, u want it? Watch the movies it works great!


_*lol i watched all your vids thats how i saw it... out of curiousity how much?*_


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Just got back from a 13 hour round trip to Michigan and back to pick up a trailer of ours that was sent back to the manufacturer for warranty issues. 

Here's the highlight of the trip-the road maintenance guys were actually cutting the grass alongside the highways and in the center island. Wish I had a camera. 

What month are we in again?


----------



## karol

cet;986637 said:


> I have EC and TWN on my BB. I find accuweather to be the worst of all of them. I don't even look at it any more. Their favorite forecast, "a coating to a few cm".


I totally agree.....:laughing:


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Anyone got any links or reports on this "big storm" coming up? I cant find nothing.Also where is supposed to hit?*_


----------



## JD Dave

cet;986637 said:


> I have EC and TWN on my BB. I find accuweather to be the worst of all of them. I don't even look at it any more. Their favorite forecast, "a coating to a few cm".


I agree Accuweather isn't even worth looking at.


Triple L;986933 said:


> Heres a video I took yesterday doing my favorite job, clearing about a km. of sidewalk, takes a wopping 2 minutes


Look good Chad. It really seems to be scraping well. Your tractor will have no problem with 12" of snow.


----------



## cet

Look good Chad. It really seems to be scraping well. Your tractor will have no problem with 12" of snow.[/QUOTE]

He would have to make a pile to find 12" of snow and that might not be possible right now either.:laughing:


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;987136 said:


> Just got back from a 13 hour round trip to Michigan and back to pick up a trailer of ours that was sent back to the manufacturer for warranty issues.
> 
> Here's the highlight of the trip-the road maintenance guys were actually cutting the grass alongside the highways and in the center island. Wish I had a camera.
> 
> What month are we in again?


I took a 24' Wells Cargo to Indiana for warranty work when I bought my truck in Ohio this fall. PITA taking them back. Took it for a friend, not mine.


----------



## cet

grandview;986955 said:


> That would be me!:realmad:


2 trucks 1 driver, you live for this.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;987251 said:


> Look good Chad. It really seems to be scraping well. Your tractor will have no problem with 12" of snow.


He would have to make a pile to find 12" of snow and that might not be possible right now either.:laughing:[/QUOTE]

Your laughing now but after saying that I'm guessing a big storm will be moving into Newmarket.


----------



## cet

I know who to call if I need help. I will phone ahead and make sure Tim's has the bagel toaster turned on.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Looks like nothing to plow or even salt for a while here. Cold and sunny
We always get a Valentines Day Storm. . . ?

I think Im going to shine everything up and take a group photo of my stuff.

Maybe I can mount seats on the wings of my ebling lawn ornament and give kids rides for .25$ 

I KEEP having to buy the coffee whenever I meet any snow guys cause I have more seasonal or a good mix and most of them are perpush. BOO!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;987269 said:


> I know who to call if I need help. I will phone ahead and make sure Tim's has the bagel toaster turned on.


Someone told me the other day that 1 bagel has the same amount of calories as half a loaf of bread. I was shocked. Im a stick and sure dont count caloried however I couldnt imagine sitting down and eating a loaf of bread.

Grandview - How many times have you plowed this season?


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;987289 said:


> Someone told me the other day that 1 bagel has the same amount of calories as half a loaf of bread. I was shocked. Im a stick and sure dont count caloried however I couldnt imagine sitting down and eating a loaf of bread.


I have heard the same thing. I've seen you eat, your an amateur.


----------



## snowman4

Cute girl from school just asked me if I wanted to go to the hockey game with her next thursday. Washington at Ottawa. I guess that means we're getting a huge storm next Thursday.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

The medium Tims in the US is the size of our Large, and the lids are better. You can also buy an apple at there for $0.79, or replace a donut with an apple in your combo. The sign of things to come.

I still cant believe they were cutting grass on the highways.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Looks like the real accumulating snow will just to our south.... calling for an inch or two here in Windsor. Not a blizzard but perhaps almost plowable. As the weeks pass the potential for a proffitable winter is almost a bust!!!! 

Another storm in the works for Tues Wed, could this be our turn??? Storms seem to be marching north with every event..... Time will tell !!


----------



## JD Dave

snowman4;987315 said:


> Cute girl from school just asked me if I wanted to go to the hockey game with her next thursday. Washington at Ottawa. I guess that means we're getting a huge storm next Thursday.


If you can't go I'm Grandview can.


JohnnyRoyale;987333 said:


> The medium Tims in the US is the size of our Large, and the lids are better. You can also buy an apple at there for $0.79, or replace a donut with an apple in your combo. The sign of things to come.
> 
> I still cant believe they were cutting grass on the highways.


The apple is a very good idea. The grass cutters aren't sure if they're first or last.


----------



## snowman4

JD Dave;987341 said:


> If you can't go I'm Grandview can.


I'll make sure to let him know. She's a blonde though, is that a problem?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

They were running Deere's too.


----------



## JD Dave

snowman4;987347 said:


> I'll make sure to let him know. She's a blonde though, is that a problem?


Your not sure if she's a natural though.

The guys cuttiing the grass can't be too stupid if their running Deere's.


----------



## JD Dave

Where abouts did you go in Mi John?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Is it possible they had to spend off the rest of last years budget? Makes no sense to me.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;987360 said:


> Where abouts did you go in Mi John?


St John's. Drove in through Sarnia.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;987366 said:


> St John's. Drove in through Sarnia.


I have to go to Chicago in the next 2 weeks, if your trailer is ready I might be able to pick it for you.


----------



## heather lawn spray

snowman4;987315 said:


> Cute girl from school just asked me if I wanted to go to the hockey game with her next thursday. Washington at Ottawa. I guess that means we're getting a huge storm next Thursday.


which team is she playing for??


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Is there much of a savings in Michigan on trailers?? Have been looking for a 20' ish v nose with the drive thru ramps front and rear.


----------



## JD Dave

DAFFMOBILEWASH;987402 said:


> Is there much of a savings in Michigan on trailers?? Have been looking for a 20' ish v nose with the drive thru ramps front and rear.


Google the trailer your looking for online. Most trailers are at least 25% cheaper.


----------



## DeVries

JohnnyRoyale;987361 said:


> Is it possible they had to spend off the rest of last years budget? Makes no sense to me.


Maybe it was Oomkes, he's bored and needed something to do. Think he'll respond here to tell us if it was him or not?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Dave thanks for the offer, but the purpose of the road trip was to pick it up. 

Daff-I bought my trailer from a local dealer and was pissed to find out I had to take it to Michigan for warranty repairs. 

The dealer ended up covering the shipping there, but I had to pick it up when ready. The mfg really dropped the ball on this one, and has lost me as a customer. I'm in the market for another one and wont be buying one of theirs. The dealer I bought from also dropped the line. 

PM me if you want to know what trailer mfg not to buy from.


----------



## Triple L

why not just post it up here... Who cares, I'll tell ya dont buy a Snoway and I dont think twice about it... 

I'll also say dont buy a load-trail trailer... Biggest POS ever!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Ah wtf-dont buy a Legend Trailer.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Load Trail eh? We have a Load Trail dump trailer and its been problem free for the last 5 seasons.


----------



## Grassman09

DAFFMOBILEWASH;987402 said:


> Is there much of a savings in Michigan on trailers?? Have been looking for a 20' ish v nose with the drive thru ramps front and rear.


Check out Legend Trailers they are out that way. I have one from them but I picked it up in Buffalo. 
You will have to pay the stupid RIV fee and take it for an inspection.

John Why not? What happened to yours?


----------



## Triple L

Load Trails work great, but dont tow worth a crap... they get squirly pretty quick and ride like crap without a load on IMO, I didnt like how myn towed and I didnt feel comfortable doing more then 80 with it...In fact my buddy just rolled his 7 ton 14' in October with only 4 yards of garden mix on... When its properly loaded and it gets squirly like that you know somethings F'd up with the axle placement or alignment or something... He's EXTREMELY lucky he didnt kill anyone as he just got up to speed on the 403 and I would never tow that trailer again.... You can tell fast after towing a trailer everyday all summer long, which ones are set up right and which ones arent...Thats just my experience with Load Trail tho...

I highly recommend Canada Trailers... Built locally, pretty good pricing and absolute top notch quality...


----------



## DeVries

The mods must be asleep:laughing:


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Could it be the 435 pages to keep tabs on???


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;987492 said:


> I highly recommend Canada Trailers... Built locally, pretty good pricing and absolute top notch quality...


What they going for out your way? Can you work a deal with a Mennonite and get one cheaper? A 20' deck over with 4' tail 5' fold over ramps2 7000lb axles was $9600 out of Oshawa.

I told him to get bent and that I want what hes smoking. For 6000 or a bit more you can get one from the US. Does health care cost that much here?


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;987530 said:


> What they going for out your way? Can you work a deal with a Mennonite and get one cheaper? A 20' deck over with 4' tail 5' fold over ramps2 7000lb axles was $9600 out of Oshawa.
> 
> I told him to get bent and that I want what hes smoking. For 6000 or a bit more you can get one from the US. Does health care cost that much here?


That could explain why I can buy your skid steer trailer cheaper then you are selling it for.

Johnny sorry I thought you were dropping the trailer off for some reason,


----------



## Grassman09

You can buy it in Canada for $4500? 5300 plus GST and $120 for sticker is what they are selling it for in Oshawa when I called this week.


----------



## cet

Hard to beat a Wells Cargo inclosed trailer. They are expensive but they last.


----------



## creativedesigns

I get all my dump/float trailers custom made to spec from Casselman,Ont. Check his website out, he does great work. http://www.legaultwelding.com/eng/eng.htm

IMO, better built than JDJ & Trailtech.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;987550 said:


> You can buy it in Canada for $4500? 5300 plus GST and $120 for sticker is what they are selling it for in Oshawa when I called this week.


I can buy it for $4452, with all of your options. It's actually only $200 more for a 20ft.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;987576 said:


> I can buy it for $4452, with all of your options. It's actually only $200 more for a 20ft.


Where? In London?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Triple L;987492 said:


> Load Trails work great, but dont tow worth a crap... they get squirly pretty quick and ride like crap without a load on IMO, I didnt like how myn towed and I didnt feel comfortable doing more then 80 with it...In fact my buddy just rolled his 7 ton 14' in October with only 4 yards of garden mix on... When its properly loaded and it gets squirly like that you know somethings F'd up with the axle placement or alignment or something... He's EXTREMELY lucky he didnt kill anyone as he just got up to speed on the 403 and I would never tow that trailer again.... You can tell fast after towing a trailer everyday all summer long, which ones are set up right and which ones arent...Thats just my experience with Load Trail tho...
> 
> I highly recommend Canada Trailers... Built locally, pretty good pricing and absolute top notch quality...


Ours pulls straight, both empty and loaded. Uts a 14'-7 Ton Dumo, and my only real arguement is the dump angle sucks. Not enough to properly release soils. Their paint quality is to be desired too-but I'm really picky that way.


----------



## Grassman09

My JDJ has the same issue. You have to stab at it with a shovel or knock it from the bottom. Even with taller tires.


----------



## Triple L

JohnnyRoyale;987700 said:


> Ours pulls straight, both empty and loaded. Uts a 14'-7 Ton Dumo, and my only real arguement is the dump angle sucks. Not enough to properly release soils. Their paint quality is to be desired too-but I'm really picky that way.


Im glad to hear not all thier stuff sucks, cause its a little scary when you think about it... Seems like I bought the 2 bad ones I guess... Both of them were 7 ton, 14' dumps to.... Even tho I only owned the second one for a couple weeks LOL


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Grassman09;987487 said:


> Check out Legend Trailers they are out that way. I have one from them but I picked it up in Buffalo.
> You will have to pay the stupid RIV fee and take it for an inspection.
> 
> John Why not? What happened to yours?


Here's the repairs done on a 1 1/2 year old 22ft V Nose Legend "Deluxe" Piece of Crap.
This is the balance of the workorder already filled by the dealer I purchased from..

1. Add triple tube tongue
2. Remove wall board and gusset top and bottom wall studs
3. Install 2x3 from front to back 24" in from either side
4. Add cross members by rear door where floor sags
5. Replace rear ramp hinge
6. Add skid pads
7. Repair cracked gusset plates
8. Inspect all welds, interior and exterior
9. Make full length trolley
10. Install angle exle brackets
11. Replace rear door planel
12. Instal new rubber bumpers
13. Check lights, replace led
14. Trim interior.


----------



## Grassman09

WOW. 

Only issue I have is my man door does not shut too easy you need to slam it at times. The rubber bumpers are gone on my ramp door. 

How long have you owned it for did you buy it here in Canada from Via or Topline trailers?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am looking at buying some Via Trailers from Bolton, good or bad?


----------



## Grassman09

Bad. Real Bad.  They are Aluma Trailers Jon not Via, Via is a dealer kinda like you.:laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Actually, Haulin is the company that makes the trailer. I am looking for solid, but cheap enclosed. Wells Fargo and the other big one (haulmark I think?) are a bit more expensive then I would like.

Maybe I should dealer elsewhere then Grassmaster!


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;987911 said:


> Actually, Haulin is the company that makes the trailer. * I am looking for solid, but cheap enclosed. * Wells Fargo and the other big one (haulmark I think?) are a bit more expensive then I would like.
> 
> Maybe I should dealer elsewhere then Grassmaster!


From my [short] business experience, anyone that can do that will be a billionaire. Solid and cheap arent put in the same sentence, especially a piece of equipment that takes human touch and expensive steel. If you can afford, go the Wells Cargo route. Those show trailers looked OK, but for a few bucks more a month I would go with the better ones. Think about it, first problem with an enclosed kills your whole savings in lost productivity.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Grassman09;987779 said:


> WOW.
> 
> Only issue I have is my man door does not shut too easy you need to slam it at times. The rubber bumpers are gone on my ramp door.
> 
> How long have you owned it for did you buy it here in Canada from Via or Topline trailers?


Got it mid summer of 2008, and is only used in the summer months to carry a maintenance crew eqt.

Bought it from Tyler at Via.He's alright IMO.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;987903 said:


> I am looking at buying some Via Trailers from Bolton, good or bad?


Jon, Via Trailers is good. Like Dave says its the dealers name, not the make. Apparantly he dropped the Legend line-too many problems. But his haulin line is supposedly good.

We went with a Legend because it was all aliuminum framed and didnt want to worry too much about rotting, plus wanted a lighter trailer.

Via accomodates as best they can, and has been great through my whole situation. The mfg, can honk on it as far as i'm concerned and wont see another penny from me.


----------



## augerandblade

Here we go again, another attack of the Snow Blob, right now on EC radar only place in all of S Ont where it is snowing. This is just a incredible phenonom this year. Been a radar addict since a couple years back and never seen a accurance of L Dale to a scale of occurences as this year. The weather patterns have changed over the past few years. Oh well mights as well stay up and r and r a cutting edge of a Meyers V.


----------



## Silverado_guy07

I bought a custom made Atlas 16' enclosed trailer. Ordered it form jdj trailers in hamilton because they had the best prices. 

Buit on 12" centers and optioned out with e track, heavy duty floors, 3/4" walls, 4500lb ramp door, torsion axles, it was 8000 including taxes.
Its on its third year now still in perfect condition


----------



## GMC Driver

Are we going to need a Canadain Trailer Thread now?




Where's that stirring-the-pot smiley?



Ellicotville had snow yesterday - but even there, there isn't as much on the ground as usual.


----------



## Grassman09

You go there skiing Dave? Was it any good? Was thinking of making a trip there. Guess that's closer then Blue mtn eh?


----------



## Triple L

wonder what happened to next weeks storm... Last night they were sayin 5 cm for Wed... now its less then 1 cm...


----------



## Grassman09

Its still anyone's guess. We were supposed to see snow today and look its going to be -1 to 0.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Looking at the radar I don't see how we are not going to get hit by something crazy.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;988328 said:


> Looking at the radar I don't see how we are not going to get hit by something crazy.


I like the sound of something crazy.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I figured you would. At least it will be a Saturday.


----------



## DeVries

Looks like the cold front will keep it south of the lakes. Grandview will have something to do anyways.


----------



## Bajak

DeVries;988344 said:


> Looks like the cold front will keep it south of the lakes. Grandview will have something to do anyways.


Winds will be N-NE for the next while too! No LES for me I hope:bluebounc

Sorry about your luck GV....................:laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Just for my own understanding, the radar isn't showing a nice flow of cold air going along the border keeping things away from us?


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;988108 said:


> wonder what happened to next weeks storm... Last night they were sayin 5 cm for Wed... now its less then 1 cm...


Good! It'll get ya out for a _ClearLane_ run!


----------



## Triple L

LOL, I plan on trying a yard of thawrox this winter yet.... Its just a little hard to justify that extra $$$


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I bought a Cam Superline Deck over Dump from theses guys
http://www.allprowest.com/

they were really good to deal with. bit of a drive. The trailer is solid. Have not used it alot but it was alot cheaper too then anything I could find of even less quality.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;988480 said:


> LOL, I plan on trying a yard of thawrox this winter yet.... Its just a little hard to justify that extra $$$


I find it cheaper to use. You shouldn't be spreading it as thick as you would salt, you'll get the same results.try closing your gates to half what they are for salting. Takes a while to get it right on coverage but I like the results this year, been extremely happy with it's first year of testing. (Doesn't hurt that That's all we seem to be doing this year is salting...Perfecting the craft I guess.)


----------



## Triple L

The only problem is I always spread on minimum to begin with, We run snow-ex's and rarely set the auger above 10%.... I guess I'll just have to start driving faster...

Thanks for the input


----------



## heather lawn spray

Has anybody told GV that Canada Customs has stopped the Gulf moisture at the border and turned it back?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

By looking at the radar seems we are getting a good shot of snow...... Dam virga!!!! Have had the same blue blob overhead all day without a flake!!! Lower moisture levels are sitting at 50-60% now and raising very slowly, once again time will tell.

Next weeks snow is still there just the computer models are doing the back and forth thing.


----------



## grandview

heather lawn spray;988580 said:


> Has anybody told GV that Canada Customs has stopped the Gulf moisture at the border and turned it back?


Homeland security stopped the snow from coming over!wesport


----------



## Bajak

Hey DAFF, I must thank you for your insight with respect to the radar/humidity relation.

It seems that we get snow here with the blue blob on screen and relative humidity between 55-60+%.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Keep in mind the 50-60% will vary WRT the volitility of the cloud. When there is a very light snow the percentage will need to be higher to moisten the whole atmosphere. IMO with LES the % would be much lower than a cold/warm front system.

Looks like the banding moisture is now moving from the south and east..... We might get allittle LES in the tropics!!!! I just put on the snow magnets on 11 !!!!!


----------



## creativedesigns

Glad its still cold enough for all local outdoor skating rinks tho! Bunch of us are lacin'up the skates this eve....should be fun! Then out for a couple beers.....Ok mabe a few lol


----------



## heather lawn spray

grandview;988596 said:


> Homeland security stopped the snow from coming over!wesport


There's a bunch of rusting plow trucks up here you boys down there need some some guys to show you how to plow???:laughing:


----------



## cet

Do all the guys pulling 6 ton trailers loaded have "A" licenses. Just wondering. My skid steere requires an A and I don't have one.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Wow, Washington is getting hit hard. up to 60cm. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;988709 said:


> Do all the guys pulling 6 ton trailers loaded have "A" licenses. Just wondering. My skid steere requires an A and I don't have one.


I would think a D not an A. (That's a big skid steer, unless you have a big truck)


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Magnet seems to be working.... started snowing about an hour ago, light and steady!!!!


----------



## heather lawn spray

mr.markus;988819 said:


> wow, washington is getting hit hard. Up to 60cm. Sounds like fun.


road trip!!


----------



## heather lawn spray

DAFFMOBILEWASH;988853 said:


> Magnet seems to be working.... started snowing about an hour ago, light and steady!!!!


HAVE FUNpayup


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

As for the Tues Wed system a 4" swath looks to be very likely!!!


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;988831 said:


> I would think a D not an A. (That's a big skid steer, unless you have a big truck)


What's a D going to do for you when your pulling a trailer. An A is for a truck and trailer combo. One of our guys took our 2500HD and our float to get his A. I've had mine for 18 years now. That just made me feel old,


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*looking at the intellicast radar http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Map.aspx?location=USKS0227&zoom=3&opacity=0.7 How can they say its not going to hit us?? Looks pretty impresive to me and not to far away.*_


----------



## augerandblade

xll_VIPER_llx;988942 said:


> _*looking at the intellicast radar http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Map.aspx?location=USKS0227&zoom=3&opacity=0.7 How can they say its not going to hit us?? Looks pretty impresive to me and not to far away.*_


Yes but its breaking up the coast at the Carolinas, and then the wrap around effect will set in as the low moves northeast, it could very well stay south of the border


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;988899 said:


> What's a D going to do for you when your pulling a trailer. An A is for a truck and trailer combo. One of our guys took our 2500HD and our float to get his A. I've had mine for 18 years now. That just made me feel old,


But a restricted A right? How do the two test differ? I was looking to take a course in Hamilton by modern truck training. Would I need Hazmat to haul liquids like calcium and brine?


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;988899 said:


> What's a D going to do for you when your pulling a trailer. An A is for a truck and trailer combo. One of our guys took our 2500HD and our float to get his A. I've had mine for 18 years now. That just made me feel old,


apparantly you cant do that anymore... Not for your full A anyways...

I've pulled a 7 ton trailer overweight with only my G2 LOL...


----------



## starc

Here's Weather Underground


----------



## hitachiman 200

starc;988989 said:


> Here's Weather Underground


Cast your attention to the upper right corner. High of 12 in the sunshine all weekend long


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;988964 said:


> apparantly you cant do that anymore... Not for your full A anyways...
> 
> I've pulled a 7 ton trailer overweight with only my G2 LOL...


I've heard you can't get your full A now with a pickup which is the way it should be. My Featherlite empty is around 6k which and the the four Eblings weighed around 5k. I'm surprised your truck could pull that much. LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;988899 said:


> What's a D going to do for you when your pulling a trailer. An A is for a truck and trailer combo. One of our guys took our 2500HD and our float to get his A. I've had mine for 18 years now. That just made me feel old,


D is a weight class higher than the G. Weight class includes trailers. 6 ton trailer doesn't need an A. But I guess if your moving up it doesn't hurt to start at the top Right Dave. Been a while since I wrote my D so I can't even tell you what that weight class is anymore. Thanks now I have to google it.:laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

I stand corrected. D is for 11000KG where the towed vehicle does not exceed 4600kg. Thanks Dave make me fell like the old fool. When I wrote this it was in LBS!!!


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;989186 said:


> I stand corrected. D is for 11000KG where the towed vehicle does not exceed 4600kg. Thanks Dave make me fell like the old fool. When I wrote this it was in LBS!!!


I think G is for 11,000KG. You can drive dump truck on D so it must be higher then that. Maybe my turn to google.


----------



## cet

OK. D is for EXCEEDING 11,000KG and G is up to 11,000KG


----------



## grandview

I bet Vancouver could use some of that snow from Washington!


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

JD Dave;989131 said:


> I've heard you can't get your full A now with a pickup which is the way it should be. My Featherlite empty is around 6k which and the the four Eblings weighed around 5k. I'm surprised your truck could pull that much. LOL


You're Correct

In order to receive a full Class A licence, applicants must bring a tractor-trailer for the road test that has* all* the following:

* A tractor equipped with manual transmission;
* A fifth wheel coupling;
* A single trailer having an overall length of 45 feet; and,
* A full air brake system on both the tractor and the trailer.

If you use a pickup with a trailer you will get a Class A with a "R" Restriction.

Just shows again how the government is out of date, Many class 8 tractors are now being spec'd with automatic transmissions.

http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/dandv/driver/classalicfaq.shtml


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I was amazed with the tightnes of the snow gradients with the last storm. 100km of distance between heavy accumulating snow and nothing. At home we ended up with about 1cm in Windsor nothing..... Just the other side of the lake got hit with 5-6", once again a swing and a miss!!!

This Tues / Wed looks good for a plowable event. Seems we are in for a direct hit for a change !!


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;989167 said:


> D is a weight class higher than the G. Weight class includes trailers. 6 ton trailer doesn't need an A. But I guess if your moving up it doesn't hurt to start at the top Right Dave. Been a while since I wrote my D so I can't even tell you what that weight class is anymore. Thanks now I have to google it.:laughing:


Sorry wasn't trying to make you feel stupid. I can't remember the weights either.


cet;989236 said:


> OK. D is for EXCEEDING 11,000KG and G is up to 11,000KG


So you can pull a trailer with a D if your over 11,000KG. I don't think so but maybe Ibetter use google.


EcoGreen Serv;989335 said:


> You're Correct
> 
> In order to receive a full Class A licence, applicants must bring a tractor-trailer for the road test that has* all* the following:
> 
> * A tractor equipped with manual transmission;
> * A fifth wheel coupling;
> * A single trailer having an overall length of 45 feet; and,
> * A full air brake system on both the tractor and the trailer.
> 
> If you use a pickup with a trailer you will get a Class A with a "R" Restriction.
> 
> Just shows again how the government is out of date, Many class 8 tractors are now being spec'd with automatic transmissions.
> 
> http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/dandv/driver/classalicfaq.shtml


What would you know about trucks.


----------



## GMC Driver

Eco has it right - you can get a "Provisional A" for towing over 4600KG. Something we really should persue here as well.

I wonder how many RV's and 5'vers are over that? I would imagine that if the MTO wanted to, they could have a field day!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That's the truth, MTO could go after everyone for so many issues if they wanted to. It is very difficult to be fully compliant.


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver;989388 said:


> Eco has it right - you can get a "Provisional A" for towing over 4600KG. Something we really should persue here as well.
> 
> I wonder how many RV's and 5'vers are over that? I would imagine that if the MTO wanted to, they could have a field day!


RV's are exempt. You only need a z to drive a 45 ft Prevost for you own personal use.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Little old grandpa needs more training!


----------



## Mr Bigblock

JD Dave;989395 said:


> RV's are exempt. You only need a z to drive a 45 ft Prevost for you own personal use.


RV's are not exempt. If you are pulling more then 4500kgs you need a class A no ifs an or buts. A couple of years ago i upgraded my DZ to AZ before the AR went into affect. I took the road test with my single axle dump with the trailer and a Bobcat attached, which today would only get me an AR. Last year i was pulled over by the MTO with my dually and 39f Fuzion attached(RV) and to his amazement i pulled out my AZ, and i was on my way. What the RV is exempt from is having to regester the weight of the RV to the Truck. So my Dually is registered for 4490kgs making it exempt from having to fill out paper work every morning and getting an annual safety. As far as the Prevost you need a DZ if it surpasses 11000kg's,if under you can drive it with an GZ.


----------



## GMC Driver

So you think they could be convinced that the skidders are Recreational Vehicles?

It's like Jon says - it's difficult to be fully compliant. Seems that even if you follow the rules, and keep the equipment up, if they want to find something they will. We've had trucks go through the roadside checks, and have had little trouble. They sidelined a crew once when the safety chains on the trailer had a few links that were not of consistent thickness (the bottom loops must have dragged at some point). Easy fix, and we were on our way.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

JD Dave;989387 said:


> What would you know about trucks.


They're big 


GMC Driver;989388 said:


> Eco has it right - you can get a "Provisional A" for towing over 4600KG. Something we really should persue here as well.
> 
> I wonder how many RV's and 5'vers are over that? I would imagine that if the MTO wanted to, they could have a field day!


A retired guy in creemore pulls a 20'X8' car trailer with a old Blue Bird motorhome. All he has is a G licence with a Z endorsement. . You actually need a A license if the motorhome and trailer combo is over 11,000kg I think he's a wee bit over.

Without a trailer you can drive a motorhome only on a G as long as it's under 11,000kg (24250lbs)

Even the MTO is confused I think.
This is clear as Mud



> A motor home towing a trailer and/or a motor vehicle:
> Class "G" if the combination weighs 11,000 kgs (24,250 lbs) or less,
> Class "D" if the combination weighs more than 11,000 kgs, or
> Class "A" if the weight of the towed vehicle or the *combined weight* of the towed vehicles exceeds 4,600 kgs (10,141 lbs).


How many people driving the big motorhomes do you think have at least a "D" ?


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

While we're completely off topic

Anyone have a trailer from Miska Trailers , Made in Hamilton.
Price is good, don't know if their trailers are.

I like buying Canadian wherever possible.

Ohhh, Sunny Here.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

EcoGreen Serv;989428 said:


> While we're completely off topic
> 
> Anyone have a trailer from Miska Trailers , Made in Hamilton.
> Price is good, don't know if their trailers are.
> 
> I like buying Canadian wherever possible.
> 
> Ohhh, Sunny Here.


I think ownership changed a few years ago.

I ordered a custom landscape trailer a number of years ago from them, and they were 5 weeks late on delivery. When I went to pick it up it still had to be painted and all the wiring done, plus they didnt build it as per our drawing. Needless to say I left it there and took off.


----------



## cet

My post about a D and over 11,000kg is for the vehicle not the trailer.
Any trailer over 10,000lbs needs an A.

I don't think you have to take a tractor trailer for your A. You can get an A without the Z so how can you take a tractor trailer.

They need another licence for those that want to pull 5th wheel trailers and skid steers or similar. My 5th is right on the edge. If you subtract the pin weight I have no problem but with it I'm 9,999, LOL


----------



## Daner

That storm blew right over a lot of the U.S states with no snow.

It looks like we have a clipper on the way to Ontario this weekwesport


----------



## JD Dave

Mr Bigblock;989422 said:


> RV's are not exempt. If you are pulling more then 4500kgs you need a class A no ifs an or buts. A couple of years ago i upgraded my DZ to AZ before the AR went into affect. I took the road test with my single axle dump with the trailer and a Bobcat attached, which today would only get me an AR. Last year i was pulled over by the MTO with my dually and 39f Fuzion attached(RV) and to his amazement i pulled out my AZ, and i was on my way. What the RV is exempt from is having to regester the weight of the RV to the Truck. So my Dually is registered for 4490kgs making it exempt from having to fill out paper work every morning and getting an annual safety. As far as the Prevost you need a DZ if it surpasses 11000kg's,if under you can drive it with an GZ.


Thanks for the info, I guess the people I know are not proplery licensed I'm kind of assuming they weigh more then 11K. So the only reason you have a dually for is your RV? I have my AZ an all of our trucks are stickered and so are our trailers.


----------



## creativedesigns

EcoGreen Serv;989428 said:


> Anyone have a trailer from Miska Trailers , Made in Hamilton.Price is good, don't know if their trailers are.
> 
> I like buying Canadian wherever possible.
> 
> Ohhh, Sunny Here.


Does that include buying in Quebec? LOL :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

From what I understand, as long as the trailer is under 4600KG /10120lbs you'll be ok with a D.I don't know what Cets trailer weighs empty, or what his steer weighs so I'm dropping out of the advice column, Can't see it maxed out at the 6 ton with a skid but I maybe wrong on that.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;989438 said:


> I think ownership changed a few years ago.
> 
> I ordered a custom landscape trailer a number of years ago from them, and they were 5 weeks late on delivery. When I went to pick it up it still had to be painted and all the wiring done, plus they didnt build it as per our drawing. Needless to say I left it there and took off.


Wow, I had the exact same experience.. except i made the trip back twice (they were in Milton at the time not far from here) to pick it up. They always said "Yup ready to be picked up" and it wasn't. Owned it for 12 years till I got sick of painting it every year. Sold it for what I paid for it. It did the job, but don't expect good service from them.


----------



## creativedesigns

Mr.Markus;989498 said:


> From what I understand, as long as the trailer is under 4600KG /10120lbs you'll be ok with a D.I don't know what Cets trailer weighs empty, or what his steer weighs so I'm dropping out of the advice column, Can't see it maxed out at the 6 ton with a skid but I maybe wrong on that.


Forget about trailer towing with a "D" license category. Its strictly for payload on a chasis. IMO all companies who operate commercial plated trucks in Ontario should know everything to spec. Don't you have a CVOR?


----------



## Mr Bigblock

JD Dave;989494 said:


> Thanks for the info, I guess the people I know are not proplery licensed I'm kind of assuming they weigh more then 11K. So the only reason you have a dually for is your RV? I have my AZ an all of our trucks are stickered and so are our trailers.


I have the Dually for my RV but i also use it to plow with. The A licence is for the rv plus i have a single axle dump and i pull a Bobcat and Mini ex at the same time. Now the z endorsement is so i can drive my triaxle dumps as they have air brakes


----------



## schmol

creativedesigns;987570 said:


> I get all my dump/float trailers custom made to spec from Casselman,Ont. Check his website out, he does great work. http://www.legaultwelding.com/eng/eng.htm
> 
> IMO, better built than JDJ & Trailtech.


We had a Legault dump trailer for about four years, then we left it at a jobsite in orleans and someone helped themselves to it overnight. A very very well built trailer that could carry far more than it was rated for, but the only thing i did not like about it was its empty weight. It was very very heavy even empty which made it a real tank once you put 6 tons of 3/4 clear in it. You need at least a 350 dually to pull it.


----------



## DeVries

Hitchman is just down the road from me their trailers are made by advantage. I've bought all of my trailers there. I order them custom built as far as frame goes so that they are stout, just bare bones, that's no paint or wireing. 
The problem with all of these guy's is that they don't prime the trailers properly and the lights and wireing are sub par. I use all crimp and shrink tube connectors, and 14 guage wire,12 guage for the electric brakes. The primer gets put on properly and the paint gets put on thick. I find by doing this we get years of problem free lights and the paint lasts longer than from the factory.


----------



## Mr.Markus

creativedesigns;989531 said:


> Forget about trailer towing with a "D" license category. Its strictly for payload on a chasis. IMO all companies who operate commercial plated trucks in Ontario should know everything to spec. Don't you have a CVOR?


I have had a CVOR for 25 years now and a DZ liscence, and I do run a professional business.And I do know MY SPECs. I began/ joined the discussion because I thought maybe Cet's rig was a 3/4 ton - 1ton set up pulling a skid steer and seemed surprised that MTO would advise AZ lisence for such,As a D would suffice and is easier to obtain. Sorry I do wish I knew everything...


----------



## Elite_Maint

on the back of your licenses it says all the info you need to know. I have a G and it says, 9 class Automobile/combin. (11,000kg max) towed vehicle ( 4600kg max)


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

DeVries;989613 said:


> Hitchman is just down the road from me their trailers are made by advantage. I've bought all of my trailers there. I order them custom built as far as frame goes so that they are stout, just bare bones, that's no paint or wireing.
> The problem with all of these guy's is that they don't prime the trailers properly and the lights and wireing are sub par. I use all crimp and shrink tube connectors, and 14 guage wire,12 guage for the electric brakes. The primer gets put on properly and the paint gets put on thick. I find by doing this we get years of problem free lights and the paint lasts longer than from the factory.


That's a good idea, I normally paint myself using automotive etching primer then spray it with Automotive catalyzed single stage urethane. Lasts for many years then.

I also like using the Grote Ultra Blue Seal sealed wiring harnesses they use on class 8 trailers because tracing electrical shorts is a PITA. Rather spend a bit more to do it right and not have to worry about it.

Easier if you get it in the "Raw"


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;989131 said:


> I've heard you can't get your full A now with a pickup which is the way it should be. My Featherlite empty is around 6k which and the the four Eblings weighed around 5k. I'm surprised your truck could pull that much. LOL


Triple L's - HaulAss Transportation division will be more then happy to pull back a couple more loads of eblings


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;989715 said:


> Triple L's - HaulAss Transportation division will be more then happy to pull back a couple more loads of eblings


Triple L does it all !!! tymusic


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;989715 said:


> Triple L's - HaulAss Transportation division will be more then happy to pull back a couple more loads of eblings


LOL No offence but this is a weather thread and we're a little off topic.


----------



## heather lawn spray

the temperature is -7.1 at the University reporting station . . .


----------



## JD Dave

A Any tractor-trailer or combination of motor vehicle and towed vehicles where the towed vehicles exceed a total gross weight of 4,600 kilograms D, G and A with condition (R) 
A with condition (R) Effective June 16, 2008: 
Drivers with a restricted Class A licence condition would be prevented from operating: 
a motor vehicle pulling double trailers 
a motor vehicle pulling a trailer with air-brakes. 
For a full description, visit: /english/dandv/driver/classalic.shtml D and G 
B Any school purposes bus with designed seating capacity for more than 24 passengers C, D, E, F and G 
C Any regular bus with designed seating capacity for more than 24 passengers D, F and G 
D Any truck or motor vehicle combination exceeding 11,000 kg provided the towed vehicle is not over 4,600 kg G 
E School purposes bus - maximum of 24 passenger capacity F and G 
F Regular bus maximum of 24 passenger capacity and ambulances G 
G Any car, van or small truck or combination of vehicle and towed vehicle up to 11,000 kg provided the towed vehicle is not over 4,600 kg. 
G1 Level 1 of graduated licensing. 
Holders may drive Class G vehicles when accompanied by a fully licensed driver with at least four years of driving experience. Additional conditions apply. 
G2 Level 2 of graduated licensing. 
Holders may drive Class G vehicles without accompanying driver but are subject to certain conditions. 
Effective September 1, 2005:

The number of young passengers that teen G2 drivers can carry will be limited from midnight to 5 a.m. 
Initially, G2 drivers 19 or under can carry only one passenger aged 19 or under. 
After the first six months, and until the G2 driver earns a full G licence or turns 20, they can carry only three passengers aged 19 or under.

M Motorcycles, including a limited-speed motorcycle (motor scooter) and a motor-assisted bicycle (moped)Holders may also drive a Class G vehicle under the conditions that apply to a class G1 licence holder. M with condition L (motor scooters and mopeds) 
M1 Motorcycles, including a limited-speed motorcycle (motor scooter) and a motor-assisted bicycle (moped) 
Level 1 of graduated licensing.Holders may drive a motorcycle under certain conditions. M with condition L (motor scooters and mopeds)

M2 Motorcycles, including a limited-speed motorcycle (motor scooter) and a motor-assisted bicycle (moped) 
Level 2 of graduated licensing. 
Holders may drive a motorcycle but only with a zero blood alcohol level. Holders may also drive a Class G vehicle under the conditions that apply to a class G1 licence holder. M with condition L (motor scooters and mopeds)

M with condition L (LSM/Moped) Limited-speed motorcycle (LSM) or mopeds only

Limited-speed motorcycles are motorcycles with a maximum speed of 70 km/hr. If manufactured after 1988 they are identified by a lable on the vehicle that indicates it to be a "LSM/MVL". For full description, visit: www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/dandv/driver/lsm.shtml 
__ 
M2 with condition L (LSM/Moped) Limited-speed motorcycle (LSM) or moped only

You need an A to pull anything over 4600 kg period, a D will only let you drive a truck weighing more the 11,000kg.__


----------



## DeVries

Wonder how the guy's out east are making out with all of the snow.

To be honest I'm a little jelous.


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;989797 said:


> Wonder how the guy's out east are making out with all of the snow.
> 
> To be honest I'm a little jelous.


So am I, a couple ft would be fun.


----------



## Bajak

-7.2 here. Sun is shining with the occasional snow flake floating around.

How many guys wish they were in DC for this storm? 
That's a pile of snow even by my standards.

Should make for some interesting posts once it is all said and done.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;989796 said:


> You need an A to pull anything over 4600 kg period, a D will only let you drive a truck weighing more the 11,000kg.__


Talking about getting back to the weather ah Dave LOL 

Congrats on the 6000th post


----------



## karol

*cutting edge*

Damm cutting edges. $400 and that was the cheapest at walker. Kooy brother's wanted almost $500 with taxes. $399 txs in at walker.:realmad:


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;989807 said:


> Talking about getting back to the weather ah Dave LOL
> 
> Congrats on the 6000th post


Thanks I didn't notice. 5900 posts are usless information the other 100 are really useless.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;989644 said:


> I have had a CVOR for 25 years now and a DZ liscence, and I do run a professional business.And I do know MY SPECs. I began/ joined the discussion because I thought maybe Cet's rig was a 3/4 ton - 1ton set up pulling a skid steer and seemed surprised that MTO would advise AZ lisence for such,As a D would suffice and is easier to obtain. Sorry I do wish I knew everything...


I have both 2500 and 3500 trucks. My skid weighs 8500lbs. I don't think I can find a trailer that weighs less then 1500lbs. Now I am over 10,000lbs and need to have an A in order to pull my skid. I don't think I can do this with a D.

My skid is a 325 John Deere. I was thinking about taking the 5 off and replacing it with a 0. Maybe the MTO would think a 320 might pass.


----------



## Grassman09

cet;989886 said:


> My skid is a 325 John Deere. I was thinking about taking the 5 off and replacing it with a 0. Maybe the MTO would think a 320 might pass.


Until he pulls out his portable scales and weighs you.


----------



## augerandblade

JD Dave;989800 said:


> So am I, a couple ft would be fun.


Im getting mechanically and mentally  ready for a wild and wooly March. The jet stream should be back in Ontario, moisture running from Texas and Colorado.  Samethinghappened back here in 99. First week of March. My average shift was 30 hours plowing 4 off back on for 30. My longest shift 62.5 hours nonstop, shoulda seen my hands from shifting, talk about callouses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

cet;989886 said:


> I have both 2500 and 3500 trucks. My skid weighs 8500lbs. I don't think I can find a trailer that weighs less then 1500lbs. Now I am over 10,000lbs and need to have an A in order to pull my skid. I don't think I can do this with a D.
> 
> My skid is a 325 John Deere. I was thinking about taking the 5 off and replacing it with a 0. Maybe the MTO would think a 320 might pass.


We could trade if you want.


----------



## hitachiman 200

Good afternoon All, 

It is currently 16 with glorious sunshine here on the west coast, Gonna break out the spf 30 and cut the grass. 

It seems old man winter is on vacation this year, (heard he's in D.C.) regardless of the Olympics.

It also appears there are not enough qualified snow dancers on the west coast.

Anyone care to come out and help?

The steps are real easy even a two year old can do it

:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## heather lawn spray

We can be out in 2 and a half days if we shift drive and bring all the diesel cans in the box:waving:


----------



## hitachiman 200

The parties already started.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;989916 said:


> We could trade if you want.


Still not sure if mine is running right. You might have better luck with it.


----------



## creativedesigns

hitachiman 200;989927 said:


> Good afternoon All,
> 
> It is currently 16 with glorious sunshine here on the west coast, Gonna break out the spf 30 and cut the grass.
> 
> It seems old man winter is on vacation this year, (heard he's in D.C.) regardless of the Olympics.
> 
> It also appears there are not enough qualified snow dancers on the west coast.
> 
> Anyone care to come out and help?
> 
> The steps are real easy even a two year old can do it
> 
> :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


Hey, Ya I hope Vancouver has some cooler temps & a few more cm's to fall yet! I know the Airport will be crazy for the next few weeks, Eh! Apparently all the Hotels are fully booked up too! tymusic


----------



## creativedesigns

augerandblade;989911 said:


> Im getting mechanically and mentally  ready for a wild and wooly March. The jet stream should be back in Ontario, moisture running from Texas and Colorado.  Samethinghappened back here in 99. First week of March. My average shift was 30 hours plowing 4 off back on for 30. My longest shift 62.5 hours nonstop, shoulda seen my hands from shifting, talk about callouses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:laughing:


U can take your snowy dreams & keep them in the Frew!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Say it isnt so, we might get some snow!


----------



## Bajak

JD Dave;989862 said:


> Thanks I didn't notice. 5900 posts are usless information the other 100 are really useless.


When I first started lurking on this site, I read most every thread you were a part of. I will say that I found at least 3 posts from you that were helpful.


augerandblade;989911 said:


> Im getting mechanically and mentally ready for a wild and wooly March. The jet stream should be back in Ontario, moisture running from Texas and Colorado. Samethinghappened back here in 99. First week of March. My average shift was 30 hours plowing 4 off back on for 30. My longest shift 62.5 hours nonstop, shoulda seen my hands from shifting, talk about callouses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Our totals are way under too. I expect a back heavy winter snow fall. It isn't uncommon for April to bring us a big one here. I go by the jet stream for long term forecast and yes, it spent most of the winter way far south of us. 


creativedesigns;989973 said:


> U can take your snowy dreams & keep them in the Frew!


I am really hoping for that.


Lynden-Jeff;990001 said:


> Say it isnt so, we might get some snow!


Damn........................


----------



## heather lawn spray

Lynden-Jeff;990001 said:


> Say it isnt so, we might get some snow!


That's the 5 cm we're getting Wed in Kitchener. more farther south. Looks like the same path as the Washington D.C. storm today


----------



## snowman4

creativedesigns;989969 said:


> Hey, Ya I hope Vancouver has some cooler temps & a few more cm's to fall yet! I know the Airport will be crazy for the next few weeks, Eh! Apparently all the Hotels are fully booked up too! tymusic


I think they have been for 1 or 2 days now.....


----------



## heather lawn spray

I have seen storm systems that set up a pathway for a few snowfalls before changing their path (the jetstream). Usually stable for 3 weeks or so


----------



## JD Dave

cet;989962 said:


> Still not sure if mine is running right. You might have better luck with it.


I think you need to work it for a night instead of just using it for 20 min here and there.


Bajak;990025 said:


> When I first started lurking on this site, I read most every thread you were a part of. I will say that I found at least 3 posts from you that were helpful.
> .


So what are you saying about the other 5997 posts. LOL


----------



## Bajak

JD Dave;990089 said:


> So what are you saying about the other 5997 posts. LOL


Refer to my sig. There in lies the answer.


----------



## augerandblade

Lynden-Jeff;990001 said:


> Say it isnt so, we might get some snow!


Ya my wife just ginxed me today , when I was ordered to accompany her to Bowmanville for a visit, next Thursday. I will be watching that low heading up here.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Why would you ever want to go to Bowmanville!!! I assume her family is from there... pass on my regards.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

According to Creative "Theres a party in the USA!" LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;989886 said:


> I have both 2500 and 3500 trucks. My skid weighs 8500lbs. I don't think I can find a trailer that weighs less then 1500lbs. Now I am over 10,000lbs and need to have an A in order to pull my skid. I don't think I can do this with a D.
> 
> My skid is a 325 John Deere. I was thinking about taking the 5 off and replacing it with a 0. Maybe the MTO would think a 320 might pass.


Well then, I guess I've been seriously slapped...sorry for the off topic
.
It's F#$%UY sunny and dry here again!!! -14


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;990205 said:


> According to Creative "Theres a party in the USA!" LOL


I took my daughter to the concert a couple years ago my hearing will never be the same. It's actually a pretty good song untill I found out who's it was.


----------



## Triple L

The video's better


----------



## JD Dave

I have a 16 ft aluminum deckover that weighs 1200lbs and the GW is 7000 lbs. Do I need to certify this trailer every year since I pull it behind a stickered pickup?


----------



## Triple L

any tandem has to be safetied yearly as far as i know


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;990367 said:


> Well then, I guess I've been seriously slapped...sorry for the off topic
> .
> It's F#$%UY sunny and dry here again!!! -14


The MTO is a joke. A friend of mine has a 37' Carriage goose neck. It weighs 13,500 dry. He pulls it with a 2008 Chev 2500HD D/A. Not only is he over his DL he is very close, most likely over, to the towing weight of his truck. He says the MTO hasn't given him a second look.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

JD Dave;990393 said:


> I have a 16 ft aluminum deckover that weighs 1200lbs and the GW is 7000 lbs. Do I need to certify this trailer every year since I pull it behind a stickered pickup?


If the actual trailer weight of the road is less than 2800kg (6171lbs) then the truck and trailer are calculated separately and the weight of the trailer is not added to the GVW of the truck and the trailer would not need a annual inspection as long as you scale under 2800Kg for just the trailer axles.

If you actual weight of the trailer transmitted to the road is OVER 2800kg then the weight IS added to the GVW of the truck and if the combination of truck and trailer exceeds 4500kg they you would need a annual sticker. .

On a 7000lb trailer assuming a 10% tongue weight your actual weight at the scales for the trailer axles would be 6300lbs so you would be over but close.

Even these MTO inspectors aren't clear on how it works half the time.

I keep a copy of this http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/trucks/regulations/trailers.shtml in my glovebox and it has come in handy a couple of times.


----------



## JD Dave

EcoGreen Serv;990431 said:


> If the actual trailer weight of the road is less than 2800kg (6171lbs) then the truck and trailer are calculated separately and the weight of the trailer is not added to the GVW of the truck and the trailer would not need a annual inspection as long as you scale under 2800Kg for just the trailer axles.
> 
> If you actual weight of the trailer transmitted to the road is OVER 2800kg then the weight IS added to the GVW of the truck and if the combination of truck and trailer exceeds 4500kg they you would need a annual sticker. .
> 
> On a 7000lb trailer assuming a 10% tongue weight your actual weight at the scales for the trailer axles would be 6300lbs so you would be over but close.
> 
> Even these MTO inspectors aren't clear on how it works half the time.
> 
> I keep a copy of this http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/trucks/regulations/trailers.shtml in my glovebox and it has come in handy a couple of times.


I never haul more then 4400 lbs so I should be fine. I've had it for 5 years and I has been certified every year I was just wondering if I had too. Thanks.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

cet;990401 said:


> The MTO is a joke. A friend of mine has a 37' Carriage goose neck. It weighs 13,500 dry. He pulls it with a 2008 Chev 2500HD D/A. Not only is he over his DL he is very close, most likely over, to the towing weight of his truck. He says the MTO hasn't given him a second look.


It all depends on the inspector, the time of month, how the leafs did the night before, if he got laid, if his wife *****ed him out in the morning ,,, All of these are determining factors 

Where they can nail you is with this



> If the trailer weighs more than 2,800 kg (6,171 lb.);
> Register the truck for at least the combined weight of the truck and trailer, weights A (truck) and B (trailer)


Most pickups are registered for the truck GVW, using their formula, you would need to register the truck for the combined weight. So assuming a 4500kg truck and a 4500kg trailer to be technically legal the truck would have to be registered for 9000kg.

In my opinion , since commercial stickers are based on RGVW, it just lets them charge you more IMO.


----------



## Elite_Maint

I don't have a ministry sticker on my 2500HD.. even if i don't tow much do i need it? i've never got hassled yet.. just wondering..


----------



## Mr Bigblock

If your truck AND trailer And load of the trailer all combined weight more them 4500kg's then i beleive you need an annual inspetion,cvor and daily inpection sheets. I had an MTO Audit and it was no fun.


----------



## cet

If you are towing a trailer that has brakes then your truck has to have the yellow sticker. I also thought any truck registered Commercial had to have the yellow sticker. Therefore if you have a plow you better have a yellow sticker. All my trucks fill out daily walk around book, all have CVOR and Schedule 1 or A in the truck. No more BLUE lights. Once the MTO see's you have paid for a higher license plate sticker they at least know you are trying and look at things in a different light. Let's face it, there are a lot of 3/4 ton trucks running 8 foot box salters that have extension boards on them and they are loaded.

When I asked the MTO at Landscape Ontario show I was told if the trailer weighs over 5500lbs then the license plate sticker on the truck has to include the weight of the trailer. They will not subtract pin weight either.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

And as far as some people *****ing we r off topic, while since their has not been any snow wtf r we to talk about.


----------



## cet

Mr Bigblock;990489 said:


> If your truck AND trailer And load of the trailer all combined weight more them 4500kg's then i beleive you need an annual inspetion,cvor and daily inpection sheets. I had an MTO Audit and it was no fun.


Is that a roadside inspection you are referring too or a blitz where they take you to a compound with the so called mechanics.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

cet;990491 said:


> If you are towing a trailer that has brakes then your truck has to have the yellow sticker. I also thought any truck registered Commercial had to have the yellow sticker. Therefore if you have a plow you better have a yellow sticker. All my trucks fill out daily walk around book, all have CVOR and Schedule 1 or A in the truck. No more BLUE lights. Once the MTO see's you have paid for a higher license plate sticker they at least know you are trying and look at things in a different light. Let's face it, there are a lot of 3/4 ton trucks running 8 foot box salters that have extension boards on them and they are loaded.
> 
> When I asked the MTO at Landscape Ontario show I was told if the trailer weighs over 5500lbs then the license plate sticker on the truck has to include the weight of the trailer. They will not subtract pin weight either.


I have plows on my trucks with a V-Maxx salters the truck heaping with salt, plow on, full tank of gas and me in it weighs 4400kg. Therefor it does not require annual sticker cvor or daily inspection. 4500kg is the limit. I have them registered for 4490kgs.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

cet;990496 said:


> Is that a roadside inspection you are referring too or a blitz where they take you to a compound with the so called mechanics.


Nope thats where they call you on the phone and say we r coming to do an investigating on your business, so have all your hours of operation employees records, repairs,safeties,driver absracts and your kids birth certificates ready to go.For the last 3 years.


----------



## cet

Mr Bigblock;990499 said:


> I have plows on my trucks with a V-Maxx salters the truck heaping with salt, plow on, full tank of gas and me in it weighs 4400kg. Therefor it does not require annual sticker cvor or daily inspection. 4500kg is the limit. I have them registered for 4490kgs.


On your 2500 isn't that over the GVWR? I thought it was 4182kg or 9200lbs.

I don't think the V-Maxx holds as much as a 8' steel gas salter plus the steel salter weighs more.

There was a guy working out of my shop that had a 03 gas chev, 8' Monroe salter with 2x6 around the top, filled to the max with sand/salt mix and a 9'6" Fisher Vee on the front. That truck was hurting leaving the shop.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

cet;990506 said:


> On your 2500 isn't that over the GVWR? I thought it was 4182kg or 9200lbs.
> 
> I don't think the V-Maxx holds as much as a 8' steel gas salter plus the steel salter weighs more.
> 
> There was a guy working out of my shop that had a 03 gas chev, 8' Monroe salter with 2x6 around the top, filled to the max with sand/salt mix and a 9'6" Fisher Vee on the front. That truck was hurting leaving the shop.


Could be i will check into it, now i also believe and i could be wrong but from a real good source that if you r carrying salt you r exempt from being over weight coz believe it or not your load is diminishing as you go down the . This must be true coz are City plow trucks r overloaded with plows salt and all the toys


----------



## Triple L

EcoGreen Serv;990431 said:


> If the actual trailer weight of the road is less than 2800kg (6171lbs) then the truck and trailer are calculated separately and the weight of the trailer is not added to the GVW of the truck and the trailer would not need a annual inspection as long as you scale under 2800Kg for just the trailer axles.
> 
> If you actual weight of the trailer transmitted to the road is OVER 2800kg then the weight IS added to the GVW of the truck and if the combination of truck and trailer exceeds 4500kg they you would need a annual sticker. .
> 
> On a 7000lb trailer assuming a 10% tongue weight your actual weight at the scales for the trailer axles would be 6300lbs so you would be over but close.
> 
> Even these MTO inspectors aren't clear on how it works half the time.
> 
> I keep a copy of this http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/trucks/regulations/trailers.shtml in my glovebox and it has come in handy a couple of times.


I've been busted for this ticket 2 or 3 times.... They say, your trailer is CAPABLE of carrying 7000 lbs so therefor you need a sticker, and they added the weight to my truck... it doesnt matter what the actual weight at the time is... I got pulled over completely empty....


Mr Bigblock;990493 said:


> And as far as some people *****ing we r off topic, while since their has not been any snow wtf r we to talk about.


Who's *****in bud?


----------



## schrader

Back to weather, Just had a very small squall over the area. Dropped 4cm of snow in hour. Good thing is it only hit the Blue Mountian area, where I only have two contracts. Just a quick shovel for the guys. 

Corey


----------



## cet

Triple L;990525 said:


> I've been busted for this ticket 2 or 3 times.... They say, your trailer is CAPABLE of carrying 7000 lbs so therefor you need a sticker, and they added the weight to my truck... it doesnt matter what the actual weight at the time is... I got pulled over completely empty....
> 
> Who's *****in bud?


I asked the MTO that exact question and he said it was the weight on the trailer at the time.

If I pull my 9 ton trailer empty do I need an A license? This area is way too gray.


----------



## Triple L

cet;990536 said:


> I asked the MTO that exact question and he said it was the weight on the trailer at the time.
> 
> If I pull my 9 ton trailer empty do I need an A license? This area is way too gray.


Isnt that something... it all depends on who you ask i guess.

O well, Now with nice new shiny yellow stickers on everything at the beginning of spring we havent been pulled over in over 2 years... touch wood...


----------



## Mr Bigblock

They have to catch you with the load on.lol Could you imagi,ne the MTO if they could get away with that, christ we would all be gettin overload charges for 40 tonne over. I mean i could go threw the next ten set of red lights . If, If's and buts were candy and nuts we would all have a merry Freaking Christmas.


----------



## Bajak

It's too bad the MTO couldn't just make the regulations a little more cut and dried. Way too many gray areas that leave it open to interpretation.

The Blue Mountains can have all the snow. It's good for business.

Just for Dave!



> Elkridge, Maryland, just south of Baltimore, recorded the region's most
> snowfall with 38.3 inches (97 centimeters), the National Weather Service said.
> Baltimore's airport had 24.8 inches, while Washington's Reagan National had
> 17.8 inches, its second-biggest snowfall total. Philadelphia registered 28.5 inches,
> its second-biggest snowfall also. In the Virginia town of Howellsville, west of
> Washington, 37 inches fell.
> 
> "This was an epic storm," said Andrew Ulrich, a meteorologist for
> AccuWeather.com Inc. in State College, Pennsylvania. "The sheer amount of
> snow was amazing."
> 
> And there is more in store.


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;990525 said:


> Who's *****in bud?


Is it a coincidence that ur the only one to answer that Q? LOL, it goes way back....

:laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

Mr Bigblock;990520 said:


> Could be i will check into it, now i also believe and i could be wrong but from a real good source that if you r carrying salt you r exempt from being over weight coz believe it or not your load is diminishing as you go down the . This must be true coz are City plow trucks r overloaded with plows salt and all the toys


So do run commercial plates? BTW the whole *****ing part that this a weather only thread is an on going inside joke that you might have missed.


----------



## Daner

cet;990536 said:


> I asked the MTO that exact question and he said it was the weight on the trailer at the time.
> 
> If I pull my 9 ton trailer empty do I need an A license? This area is way too gray.


You just need the sticker Not your A Your under the weight limit


----------



## cet

Daner;990561 said:


> You just need the sticker Not your A Your under the weight limit


I've got more stickers then a Kindergarten class.:laughing:


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Triple L;990525 said:


> I've been busted for this ticket 2 or 3 times.... They say, your trailer is CAPABLE of carrying 7000 lbs so therefor you need a sticker, and they added the weight to my truck... it doesnt matter what the actual weight at the time is... I got pulled over completely empty....


This just points out the inconsistencies . I got pulled over with a empty 5 ton dump trailer without a sticker. No ticket.

How would they know what the trailer is rated for since trailer ownerships don't normally have RGVWs ? Did they go by the manufacturers sticker ?

My "7000 lb" trailer has a manufacturers sticker stating a GVW of 2790kg  , Most manufacturers have no problem if you ask for a de-rated sticker. Since my max load is 2300kg it's never a issue.

Nice and Sunny Here !!!!!!!


----------



## Triple L

first thing they looked at is what what the truck was rated for, at the time it was stock so well under 4500kg then they looked at what axles on the trailer were rated for and if it had a yellow sticker... 
I would never de-rate something cause you never know when your gonna load it up...


----------



## JD Dave

Bajak;990551 said:


> It's too bad the MTO couldn't just make the regulations a little more cut and dried. Way too many gray areas that leave it open to interpretation.
> 
> The Blue Mountains can have all the snow. It's good for business.
> 
> Just for Dave!


I would be  if we got that much snow.


----------



## Bajak

Triple L;990600 said:


> I would never de-rate something cause you never know when your gonna load it up...


I agree with that. If you got it, chances are your gonna use it.


----------



## Daner

This Good Ole blue blob Is headed our waypayupwesportxysport

http://www.accuweather.com/radar-la...pcode=&level=regional&type=SIR&site=NE&anim=1


----------



## snowman4

We had 2-4 in forecast for Wed in Ottawa but it has since disappeared and turned into "close to 1" on Monday. FML.


----------



## Bajak

Fairly large high pressure system over Manitoba. I think it's going to push it south of us again. They're dropping the %chance of precip considerably for here too.


----------



## Neige

We are looking at 1-3 cm from the east coast storm


----------



## snowman4

Neige;990923 said:


> We are looking at 1-3 cm from the east coast storm


Maybe I'll drive the 1.5 hours with a "For Sale" sign on my head.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Tues/Wed looking very nice. Potential for 4-12" here in the tropics!! NOAA has issued a winter storm watch for the SW Michigan.....


----------



## McGaw

I'm so bored here... I'm tempted to get the pressure washer out and start washing, but then I let the dog outside and realize it's still too cold!:realmad:
I need snow to come, or for it too get really warm outside so I can start cutting grass


----------



## schrader

Im bored and lovin every minute of it. After the last two years when it snowed everday it's nice to have an easy winter.

Corey


----------



## Bajak

schrader;990959 said:


> Im bored and lovin every minute of it. After the last two years when it snowed everday it's nice to have an easy winter.
> 
> Corey


 I second that.


----------



## creativedesigns

snowman4;990864 said:


> We had 2-4 in forecast for Wed in Ottawa but it has since disappeared and turned into "close to 1" on Monday. FML.


Sounds like a wonderful "salt run".....Im all excited now!!! :bluebounc


----------



## creativedesigns

So the Saints WIN........


----------



## snowman4

wesport:redbounce:laughing:


----------



## cet

The new 5 day forecast should have put a smile on some of your faces.


----------



## Triple L

This was me this morning :angry::realmad:

Looks like a busy week ahead....


----------



## GMC Driver

Right now, looks like a solid 5-10 for tues. night/ Wed. - but I think the lakes might up the ante. Look for Lake Ontario to produce some lake effect with the North East winds.


----------



## Daner

The Blue Blob Is Still headed for Cowboy Lane.....Its breaking up a bit But that meens It will just last longer......I think Time to make sure every thing startswesport


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;991650 said:


> the new 5 day forecast should have put a smile on some of your faces.


 Its about time


----------



## cookie

Truro, NS - we are nto getting much snow this year. A month ago we were down 115 cm from last year


----------



## Daner

cookie;991756 said:


> Truro, NS - we are nto getting much snow this year. A month ago we were down 115 cm from last year


Welcome to the Site


----------



## Daner

Here's Brets Map...Hope hes right Let It Snnnnnnnnoooooooowwwwwww:bluebounc


----------



## DeVries

Figure's I'm gone on holidays and you guy's get the fun:realmad:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ah well, it was bound to happen.


----------



## musclecarboy

I'm not concerned, 3 months of light work was a gift. I'm happy it's going to be a plowable so I can hit my per-push factory for some quick extra cash


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

All I am hoping for is no more than a 3.00001 inch accumulation to trigger my per-push contracts. The rest can go southbound to GV.


----------



## karol

Triple L;991658 said:


> This was me this morning :angry::realmad:
> 
> Looks like a busy week ahead....


Same here. My sidewalk guy is in Florida until the 14th .... Try shoveling and plowing with a hernia...

Maybe I'll get employee of the month in Newmarket or I'll end up at Southlake......:laughing:


----------



## creativedesigns

I'll be drinkin BudLight with the fireplace on while Chad & Dave work all week! :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;992114 said:


> I'll be drinkin BudLight with the fireplace on while Chad & Dave work all week! :laughing:


Fine by me "Party in the USA" LOL


----------



## grandview

Latest update all the snow is going to fall in Canada and your going to get 150 cm overnight on Wednesday


----------



## heather lawn spray

grandview;992145 said:


> Latest update all the snow is going to fall in Canada and your going to get 150 cm overnight on Wednesday


Would that be UPS'd to the Vancouver location?


----------



## grandview

I think they are harvesting the snow there now.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, great picture.

Anyway, going to go and find the plow, I think I left it is a field somewhere. Hopefully it comes early so the morning isn't terrible.


----------



## cet

This one is looking like an all day event. Right now it says 2cm overnight Tuesday.

Overnight temps look cold for the rest of the week.

I washed the truck, greased it and changed the oil. Put Rainx on the windshield and finally put my mudflaps on. Sort of cleaned the inside. Not much left to do, might as well plow. Hope I still remember where all my sites are.


----------



## grandview

cet;992266 said:


> This one is looking like an all day event. Right now it says 2cm overnight Tuesday.
> 
> Overnight temps look cold for the rest of the week.
> 
> I washed the truck, greased it and changed the oil. Put Rainx on the windshield and finally put my mudflaps on. Sort of cleaned the inside. Not much left to do, might as well plow. Hope I still remember where all my sites are.


Just look for the beer signs.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;992233 said:


> haha, great picture.
> 
> Anyway, going to go and find the plow, I think I left it is a field somewhere. Hopefully it comes early so the morning isn't terrible.


TWN says 5cm tues overnight and 5cm wed, looks like there'll be a Wednesday mess.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yep, the timing of this is going to suck. Hopefully we can have things looking good by 7am and there isn't a ton during the day.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;992647 said:


> Yep, the timing of this is going to suck. Hopefully we can have things looking good by 7am and there isn't a ton during the day.


I think we're dreaming to want that. You know it's going to snow like mad starting at 6am


----------



## Triple L

yup, i think thats very much wishfull thinkin'  LOL


----------



## cet

Jon it's winter and you can't always have it look like July at 7am. I am tired of wasting hundreds in salt to make my job harder later that day. too much salt and they snow is going to weigh a lot and it is all going to turn to heavy slush. If the snowfall is too late sometimes it is better to just let it fall and then take care of it.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

karol;992026 said:


> Same here. My sidewalk guy is in Florida until the 14th .... Try shoveling and plowing with a hernia...
> 
> Maybe I'll get employee of the month in Newmarket or I'll end up at Southlake......:laughing:


_*did you forget me??:laughing::laughing:*_


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;992723 said:


> Jon it's winter and you can't always have it look like July at 7am. I am tired of wasting hundreds in salt to make my job harder later that day. too much salt and they snow is going to weigh a lot and it is all going to turn to heavy slush. If the snowfall is too late sometimes it is better to just let it fall and then take care of it.


I'm going to keep tabs on the entrances and main paths every few hours and not waste time on the lots


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Fair enough, but I still may pound it with salt early because it may be the only real storm we get, so I want the last storm of the year to end on a high note. 

Global is saying only 1-5! So go Anthony!


----------



## rooferdave

Pristine PM ltd;992893 said:


> Fair enough, but I still may pound it with salt early because it may be the only real storm we get, so I want the last storm of the year to end on a high note.


do not hold your breath!! This is not the last of the year!!! I vote we get some big snow in late march/ April this year!

gonna get up and dust off my plow tommorrow, it is going to work great as I just bought an 8 ft unimount as a backup today (9 pin), going to put it next to the chev 2500 I bought as a backup truck last month! Which sits next to the backup plow I bought for that truck! (12 pin) Really kinda thinking I should have just banked all that dough instead of being as prepared as I am, but if I hadn't it would have snowed like last year with my luck


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Here comes the snow !!! A season worth in a day here in the tropics!!!! Personally I can't rember the last time EC issued a snowfall warning..... 

Keeping the entrances salted well and the rest of the lot dry. I'm thinking with the temps snow will be lighter to move as the storm increases intensity. Calling for 20-25cm here in the Windsor region and strong winds!!! 30-50MPH... So what will the drifts be like??? Any thoughts from the LES folks??? For a natural storm of this magnitude rarely hits our region. 

As for the Dodge all is ready but in preparing for the snow I did a quick check of the front end. Only need both outer tie rods and upper and lower ball joints both sides..... NTM front brakes!!!! Dam factory junk !!!!


----------



## ff1221

DAFFMOBILEWASH;993005 said:


> Here comes the snow !!! A season worth in a day here in the tropics!!!! Personally I can't rember the last time EC issued a snowfall warning.....
> 
> Keeping the entrances salted well and the rest of the lot dry. I'm thinking with the temps snow will be lighter to move as the storm increases intensity. Calling for 20-25cm here in the Windsor region and strong winds!!! 30-50MPH... So what will the drifts be like??? Any thoughts from the LES folks??? For a natural storm of this magnitude rarely hits our region.
> 
> As for the Dodge all is ready but in preparing for the snow I did a quick check of the front end. Only need both outer tie rods and upper and lower ball joints both sides..... NTM front brakes!!!! Dam factory junk !!!!


We've been dying or a snowfall that large all season Daff so we would have something to plow. My largest snowfall to date this season has been 5cm, been waiting for a good 30 to 45 but it doesn't look good for our area, a snowfall like that separates the men from the boys.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

The best part is my largest propery is closed for renovations so have extra time for my other lots.....


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

As long as we get 4.1 " I'll be happy.
Haven't plowed my 4" trigger residentials in over a month.

Be Safe Daff, looks like the tropics are going to get the majority of it this time.


Off Topic, Like that matters lately :laughing:
If anyone has a offset flail ditch mower for sale that will run on a 50hp tractor or knows of decent brand that doesn't cost a fortune let me know. 
Priced a Ferri yesterday and they've gotten pricey


----------



## Daner

The Blue Blob Is pulling together nicelywesport
Daff Like you said...Looks like a good event down your end of town:waving:

Cheers


----------



## Mr.Markus

"Total accumulations for the week will exceed a metre in Washington DC and Philadelphia."

We're just playing with it this year... still dreaming about last season where we were busy everyday.


----------



## musclecarboy

Downgraded.......


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

is it? Or is it just timed differently? can never tell with WN.


----------



## cookie

Ohhh, we got 10-15 cm coming tomorrow!! Lol - I need to get a job as a weather for-caster around here, they are rarely right and get paid!!


----------



## Daner

Weather reports are bound to change up and down as It approaches....Pretty tough for them to be dead on target .....Don't forget about that good ole wind...because Its on Its way, With the big lakes open It could be a busy week

Here's 
http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WSO


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

musclecarboy;993135 said:


> Downgraded.......


System took a more southern track, don't worry lots of snow comming up in the long term. The 10 day shows a pink blob sitting overhead almost all of next week!!!! Not heavy stuff but treatable perhaps plowable. Next plowable even will be here late this weekend....

Snow has been falling here for an hour of so. Nice small particles of snow, EZ on the trucks compared to the cannon ball snow!!!! wesport A strong Northerly wind is on tap for Wed gusting to 30MPH.... should make some interesting commutes!!!


----------



## JD Dave

I got the Meyers all greased up and I also went out and bought a new snowmobile suit so I'm not cold on the tractor. Hopefully next winter is more profitable and I'll buy a cab. The 7.5 ft blade sure beats the bucket I used last year.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;993205 said:


> I got the Meyers all greased up and I also went out and bought a new snowmobile suit so I'm not cold on the tractor. Hopefully next winter is more profitable and I'll buy a cab. The 7.5 ft blade sure beats the bucket I used last year.


Got my little RC in the mail, charging the batteries now.:laughing:


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Very light grainy snow has started here in Stoney Creek.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;993205 said:


> I got the Meyers all greased up and I also went out and bought a new snowmobile suit so I'm not cold on the tractor. Hopefully next winter is more profitable and I'll buy a cab. The 7.5 ft blade sure beats the bucket I used last year.


Looks like Chad might get a bunch. Take the tractor down there if your real bored.

Just want to remind you that you have a GYM membership in case you forgot.:laughing:


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Do any of you guys service
Erin
Rockwood
Acton
Grand Valley
Hillsburgh
Elora
Fergus
Arthur ?????

If so I'd like to talk to you about a opportunity for next winter but don't want to post the tender information publicly. You must have $2,000,000 / $5,000,000 commercial liability.

Send me a PM.


----------



## karol

xll_VIPER_llx;992823 said:


> _*did you forget me??:laughing::laughing:*_


Doesn't look too bad now. Maybe I'll pull out the redmax for the sidewalks.....:redbounce


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;993205 said:


> I got the Meyers all greased up and I also went out and bought a new snowmobile suit so I'm not cold on the tractor. Hopefully next winter is more profitable and I'll buy a cab. The 7.5 ft blade sure beats the bucket I used last year.


Did you manage to save up enough to buy a new snowmobile suit? Thats an amazing accomplishment IMO.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;993234 said:


> Got my little RC in the mail, charging the batteries now.:laughing:


With the amount of snow we've had this winter the RC would be enough.


cet;993244 said:


> Just want to remind you that you have a GYM membership in case you forgot.:laughing:


Ha Ha ha


JohnnyRoyale;993301 said:


> Did you manage to save up enough to buy a new snowmobile suit? Thats an amazing accomplishment IMO.


I put it on Visa.


----------



## Grassman09

DAFFMOBILEWASH;993005 said:


> As for the Dodge all is ready but in preparing for the snow I did a quick check of the front end. Only need both outer tie rods and upper and lower ball joints both sides..... NTM front brakes!!!! Dam factory junk !!!!


Welcome to the club. Oh there is a recall out for tie rods and U joints. But is it worth it to put factory junk back on?


----------



## Triple L

cet;993244 said:


> Looks like Chad might get a bunch. Take the tractor down there if your real bored.


Weather networks sayin about 10 in total, Enviroment Canada is saying 5 tonight and 2 tomarrow... I think we're gonna get a little more then that but I guess we will see...


----------



## Bajak

Only calling for 8-10 cm here over the next couple of days.

Glad too hear some of you get to go out and play. It is strange to see a warning for the Windsor area in Feb. Usually it's warning criteria is during the Summer months.


----------



## Mr.Markus

EcoGreen Serv;993257 said:


> Do any of you guys service
> Erin
> Rockwood
> Acton
> Grand Valley
> Hillsburgh
> Elora
> Fergus
> Arthur ?????
> 
> If so I'd like to talk to you about a opportunity for next winter but don't want to post the tender information publicly. You must have $2,000,000 / $5,000,000 commercial liability.
> 
> Send me a PM.


I sent you a PM with my info. Kind of already know the tender your interested in, if you need someone in this area for next season we carry $5,000,000/Liability. Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Enviro as of Noon Cobourg
Today:Sunny with cloudy periods. Becoming cloudy with sunny periods this afternoon. High minus 4. 

Tonight:Cloudy. 40 percent chance of flurries late this evening. A few flurries beginning near midnight. Low minus 8. 

Wednesday:A few flurries ending in the morning then cloudy with 40 percent chance of flurries. Clearing in the afternoon. Wind becoming north 20 km/h late in the evening. High minus 3.


This year I always get high predictions then they down play everything. man!


----------



## grandview

We might even get some of that snow starting tonight. Even went out to start the truck up it's been sitting since last week.


----------



## McGaw

There's a storm watch for London. TWN is calling or 2-4 this evening, 5cm overnight, 1-3 in the morning, and 1 in the afternoon.payup
I hope everyone is going to stay safe out there makes lot's of money (to pay off those expensive Visa bills from snowmobile suits) :salute:


----------



## Mr Bigblock

What we had started this morning died off real fast, nothin here at all now one of my operators called me from Brantford and said it was coming down pretty good everything covered over


----------



## ff1221

Nothing going on here yet, radar shows it coming in then dissipating when it gets here, it's anyones guess what will happen, guess i'll get up at 3am and have a look.


----------



## heather lawn spray

TWN just downgraded from 10 cm to 5 cm. nothing in Kitchener yet


----------



## Triple L

I think Jon might get lucky with his origional idea of a quick plow and then a nice salting


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, the radar is showing it may be all done by 1am... wtf?


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*Never has the weather pissed me off so bad:angry: When the hell is a big 1 going to hit? Last year we had so much snow here we had to truck it out... I really wish it was last year again. This storm better dump on us and we better get another big ass storm that cripples us before winter is over:angry:*


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Every damn weather radar and network shows different things... i really dont think these ppl know what they are talking about:realmad:*_


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, WN and Intellicast are quite different.


----------



## cet

Looks like the snow is going to make it farther North then first forecasted. Different amounts on the 2 sites but what else is new. I'm sure I will be pushing something.


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;993660 said:


> I think Jon might get lucky with his origional idea of a quick plow and then a nice salting


Hey Chad, did you get to tryout Thawrox lately? Does it work well? I buy the treated green salt from Cargill, & will never go back to plain salt. I hear Paul V says Magic-Salt is some good stuff too. :bluebounc


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*I really think i know why i enjoy the plowing so much... i think the winter blues are getting to me..... it gets me outta the house when theres no other work to do on the 72 houses and its to damn cold to be doing anything fun outside. the past 2 years that have gone by here i didnt have a plow and now i finally got the truck and plow set up this year we get dog squeeze.:realmad:*_


----------



## Daner

xll_VIPER_llx;993693 said:


> _*I really think i know why i enjoy the plowing so much... i think the winter blues are getting to me..... it gets me outta the house when theres no other work to do on the 72 houses and its to damn cold to be doing anything fun outside. the past 2 years that have gone by here i didnt have a plow and now i finally got the truck and plow set up this year we get dog squeeze.:realmad:*_


Yes, But Your doing Ok...Your truck and plow are hanging In there, And you making extra cash you never made before....Stay Kool , winters not over yet
Hows our Radar looking.......Ohhh ohhh I see flakeswesport


----------



## GMC Driver

creativedesigns;993691 said:


> Hey Chad, did you get to tryout Thawrox lately? Does it work well?


Don't know about Chad, but we've been using it this year - works very well.


----------



## duramax-king

call for 2-4 this evening close to 5 tonight and 1-3 tomorrro i might finally be plowing!!!


----------



## STRONGARM

duramax-king;993710 said:


> call for 2-4 this evening close to 5 tonight and 1-3 tomorrro i might finally be plowing!!!


About the same here. The only downfall is the timing of this one, we might not be able to start plowing until 4am or so. That's not enough time to get to every site before sun up! I guess I can't complain this might be the most snow we've had all year in one storm.


----------



## Triple L

GMC Driver;993708 said:


> Don't know about Chad, but we've been using it this year - works very well.


No I still havent gotten around to trying it... Im liking the positive reviews but the extra $30 a yard seems hard to justify....

My big ol' duramax with the salter and ebling wouldnt like the extra weight of treated anyways


----------



## cet

Triple L;993727 said:


> No I still havent gotten around to trying it... Im liking the positive reviews but the extra $30 a yard seems hard to justify....
> 
> My big ol' duramax with the salter and ebling wouldnt like the extra weight of treated anyways


Do you store your own salt Chad? Last year I was getting Clearlane for $89 plus both taxes. I still wouldn't spend the extra because I don't think my guys would put down less but it works great on sidewalks. Pretty hard on your clothes though.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*calling for 8-10 in our neck of the woods... london is expected to see 25cm with a winter snowfall warning. Might have to go down there and do a few favors for some of my friends. Also just started snowing here woohooooo*_


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;993727 said:


> No I still havent gotten around to trying it... Im liking the positive reviews but the extra $30 a yard seems hard to justify....
> 
> My big ol' duramax with the salter and ebling wouldnt like the extra weight of treated anyways


Don't worry about the extra $30/per yard.....just put it on Daves Visa!


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Hey im alittle off topic here , but how often does that happen here? I was just conversing with cet in pm and i had a idea! Since we obviously cant all hook up for a coffee meet due to distance work etc.... i was thinking for all of us that use this thread as a daily ritual and to put faces to names, how about a thread that we could all post a pic of ourselfs to put a face to the name? We all know who drives which truck by now but how many are curious about the face behind the wheel?*_


----------



## creativedesigns

First person who knows my name gets a FREE sima jacket! LMAO!!! :laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

creativedesigns;993759 said:


> First person who knows my name gets a FREE sima jacket! LMAO!!! :laughing:


Creative Designs Landscape Construction ON K1V 6K5, Canada

Is this your company? Can't find a name though!!!


----------



## creativedesigns

LOL, thanks for the partial address.

FYI its Andrew. :waving:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I didn't think I should post the full address! 

I guess we will stop saying damnit Cre, and now say damnit Andrew, sort of works.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*ok i'll start by putting names to faces.... heres a pic of me with my recently sold gen 3 Taurus S.H.O. it was 1 of only 21.537 ever made and had a 3.4L yamaha v8 and btw my real name is jay!








*_


----------



## JD Dave

xll_VIPER_llx;993751 said:


> _*Hey im alittle off topic here , but how often does that happen here? I was just conversing with cet in pm and i had a idea! Since we obviously cant all hook up for a coffee meet due to distance work etc.... i was thinking for all of us that use this thread as a daily ritual and to put faces to names, how about a thread that we could all post a pic of ourselfs to put a face to the name? We all know who drives which truck by now but how many are curious about the face behind the wheel?*_


I'll have a GTG in the next few weeks if the weather is nice and you can put some names to faces. Alot of us have already met quite a few times.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

and most people don't like my face! So you aren't missing out.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Plan it for this weekend... that way it will snow and you can postpone it but atleast we all get to plow.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

So what's the plan GTA, heavy salt? Push as soon as there is enough to push and then a heavy salt, do nothing and see what happens!


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;993797 said:


> I'll have a GTG in the next few weeks if the weather is nice and you can put some names to faces. Alot of us have already met quite a few times.


If ur down in St.Bruno this summer with Chad, we def gotta link up. lol, I was lookin' out for an old plump dude with grey hair, but everyone seemed to have grey hair there! lol


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

see, there is it, Damnit Andrew.


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;993831 said:


> If ur down in St.Bruno this summer with Chad, we def gotta link up. lol, I was lookin' out for an old plump dude with grey hair, but everyone seemed to have grey hair there! lol


I saw a tall skinny know it all, I should have guessed it was you.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;993825 said:


> So what's the plan GTA, heavy salt? Push as soon as there is enough to push and then a heavy salt, do nothing and see what happens!


Get up around 6am grab a coffee relax and decide what to do.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;993824 said:


> Plan it for this weekend... that way it will snow and you can postpone it but atleast we all get to plow.


Ok Saturday it is, I won't be home though.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;993862 said:


> Get up around 6am grab a coffee relax and decide what to do.


I'll take a medium ,that's a large to you Canadians.


----------



## heather lawn spray

The first person to look at my picture gets to turn to stone!!


----------



## hitachiman 200

Currently 11 in the sunshine. Cloudy tonight with a forecasted 5 cm of new.... fresh..... powdery snow for Cyprus mountain that did not arrive by truck or helicopter or be shot out of a gun, but will actually fall from the sky in tiny.... perfect..... little flakes.

:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## hitachiman 200

Had to drive downtown yesterday by the olympic village. I was walking down a sidewalk wearing a t-shirt and jeans (forgot my camara) and was surrounded by athlete's from all over the world who where slogging around in there team colors dressed like it was 40 below. I guess someone should have warned them that Vancouver hardly ever sees much snow and that the crocuses are already blooming.

:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

So far way too EZ !!! Had about 4" at home and 3" in Windsor. Scraped the isles and what I could of the big lots to remove all the heavy slop. Back out around 12:00 AM for another quick pass followed by the final clean up around 7:00ish. 

Yes, my name is DAFF and I have a snow intolerance!!! At least on my lots.... Still more snow to fall and more BIGGINS heading our way!!!!


----------



## Bajak

hitachiman 200;993982 said:


> Had to drive downtown yesterday by the olympic village. I was walking down a sidewalk wearing a t-shirt and jeans (forgot my camara) and was surrounded by athlete's from all over the world who where slogging around in there team colors dressed like it was 40 below. I guess someone should have warned them that Vancouver hardly ever sees much snow and that the crocuses are already blooming.


:laughing::laughing:

No dog sleds? No Igloos? Thought this was Canada?

I hope the rain holds off. It looked like they were calling for quite a bit of it this week in the forecast.


----------



## grandview

Bajak;994003 said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> No dog sleds? No Igloos? Thought this was Canada?
> 
> I hope the rain holds off. It looked like they were calling for quite a bit of it this week in the forecast.


Better?


----------



## Bajak

grandview;994008 said:


> Better?


Home Sweet Home...tymusic


----------



## hitachiman 200

Calling for rain off and on through monday.Should be snow on the mountins. 

Could have made a killing wth a slushie stand on Cambie street.


----------



## grandview

Can you tell me what these are suppose to be?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I think its Pristines new recruits...that must explain why he gets so ansy + nervous every time we get snow.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;993862 said:


> Get up around 6am grab a coffee relax and decide what to do.


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;993862 said:


> Get up around 6am grab a coffee relax and decide what to do.


6am? I doubt very much that you will be out that late!


----------



## creativedesigns

Pristine PM ltd;993839 said:


> see, there is it, Damnit Andrew.


LOL your sounding like my wife already! :laughing:



JohnnyRoyale;994057 said:


> Sounds like a plan.


Cool  I'll buy first round with Timbits! tymusic


----------



## hitachiman 200

grandview;994050 said:


> Can you tell me what these are suppose to be?


Ahhhhhhh............. 

Honest, they were not my Idea


----------



## hitachiman 200

No one really knows for sure but rumuor has it..........


----------



## mrmagnum

Snow is starting to come down here now quite steady- the street infront of my house is already white. Looks like we might get a push from thispayup


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

For sure a push at this rate. Good luck.


----------



## creativedesigns

Looks like Grandview will be out pushin snow droppings too....:waving:

The Windsor & Hamilton Boys will have the brute of the storm tho! tymusic


----------



## musclecarboy

easy push then slam it with salt at 7am... no biggie. I was hoping for a good 10cm


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Was just looking through all the live weather cameras and it looks like the tropics(windsor) is pretty damn white, london dowtown is pretty messy too! Good luck down there guys.. hopefully you'll get some cash! be safe!payuppayup*_


----------



## Triple L

its takin' a break here, we got about 1/2 a cm


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

we have about a cm, but it is windy, so steps will be nice I am sure.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Just dusted over in south Etobicoke. Maybe a cm 400/401.
Dusting in SW Mississauga. Accumulations at 3 am will dictate our moves-till then sit and wait.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Sorry John, I don't think you are going to hit your trigger!

I am going to head out now and see how it is looking. Might drop the blade and pound it and hope for the best, looks like not much more will come.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;994383 said:


> Sorry John, I don't think you are going to hit your trigger!
> 
> I am going to head out now and see how it is looking. Might drop the blade and pound it and hope for the best, looks like not much more will come.


You sure like to pound it. I'm kind of disapointed with the snow amounts but we'll see, time to get off my butt.


----------



## Triple L

Barely a dusting still... Guess I'll go out for a drive, go to the shop, goof around until 5 and then lay a little salt down.... Where's the walk in the park smilie LOL prsport xysport


----------



## cet

I have 1 cm. Sent the salt truck to the one grounp of schools. The other group won't reach the trigger in time. Waiting to see if we have to scrape the plaza or just salt. It is not that cold out.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Well im heading out big acc here, lucky if their's more then 1cm wtf.


----------



## GMC Driver

Well, crew just headed out. So far - we've got an inch, maybe 1 1/2" where the wind has blown it around and piled it up. A little lackluster - but there is a heavier band headed this way. Should make things difficult for the 8-9am hour - going to be tough getting everything pretty for morning.

Started at 3 yesterday afternoon - real fine snow, so we're going to push. Would just take too much salt to burn it off - plus if the snow keeps coming, it'll just cover the salt over. Should be a good storm to see the value of liquid anti-icing.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I got nothing here. I think I saw 1 flurrie hit my blade on my site check this morning while I had a coffee. 6am, its dry as can be, pretty windy and there was nothing all night.

Poor ebling, never gets to go out.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;993865 said:


> Ok Saturday it is, I won't be home though.


will your wife be?:laughing:


----------



## heather lawn spray

MIDTOWNPC;994427 said:


> will your wife be?:laughing:


You've been hangin' around the house way too long this winter


----------



## Bajak

Didn't even start snowing here until 3am. Have about an inch so far.
I think it'll be a dreaded daytime plowing.


----------



## McGaw

We got enough for a small push. It's coming down HARD now though. A couple of the guys are late starting (the city, and schools)


----------



## Jaynen

Looks like the 10-15cm was a typo and was supposed to be 1-1.5cm


----------



## augerandblade

Bajak;994454 said:


> Didn't even start snowing here until 3am. Have about an inch so far.
> I think it'll be a dreaded daytime plowing.


Hey daytime plowin is fun at the malls. People parking in No Parking spots, saying "I will only be a minute". Please move ma am cuz it will only take me 30 seconds for me to plow where you are. Or a woman getting mad at me and taking down the name and number on my tractor window cuz I was plowing and preventing her with my machine from unloading her handicapped Momma at the sidewalk ( meanwhile there is a cleared handicapped space 20 feet away). I said Sorry Ma am I didnt know yer momma was handicapped. Well she replied :realmad:YOU SHOUD OF GOT OUT OF YUR TRACTOR AND ASKED ME.  I replied Do you know how many times I would havta get out of my machine if I were to do that. Her answer. IM LETTING THE PRESIDENT OF STAPLES KNOW ABOUT WHAT HAP PEND. Still waiting Maam Still waiting.


----------



## creativedesigns

Now I understand why you gamble! lol  Eh, Auger...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That wasn't anything to worry about. Maybe 2 cm's, Oshawa had a dusting. I dropped the blade, and most of my guys did, but we really could have melted it with not that much more snow. Hopefully the flurries out there now don't accum.


----------



## KSikkema

We got probably about 3" here in Mt Forest, starting about 3am last night but it's almost all but over now


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*still getting heavy snow here in guelph.... been plowing all morning, will post pics soon!payup*_


----------



## Triple L

2.4 cm total right now, still a couple flakers coming down...

Viper - how much did you guys yet?


----------



## musclecarboy

Have you guys seen the 2011 Silverado HD? 6000lb FAWR and 20" wheels for the SRW


----------



## Triple L

can you post up a pic Tom! if its true i'll be kickin myself in the butt but im sure happy with the 09 as it doesnt have any urea crap to deal with and cause problems...

Guarantee there wount be any $8-10,000 factory discounts on those rigs...


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Triple L;994634 said:


> 2.4 cm total right now, still a couple flakers coming down...
> 
> Viper - how much did you guys yet?


_*I would say maybe 5 + and its still falling hot and heavy, heres a few pics.......its funny that you and i arent that far away and yet our snow difference is always different over a small area!































*_


----------



## augerandblade

KSikkema;994610 said:


> We got probably about 3" here in Mt Forest, starting about 3am last night but it's almost all but over now


Oh Oh , more "Dutchmen" on this site besides me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

heather lawn spray;994451 said:


> You've been hangin' around the house way too long this winter


No actually I have a full time job, thats the scary part.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;994697 said:


> Have you guys seen the 2011 Silverado HD? 6000lb FAWR and 20" wheels for the SRW


It looks almost identical IMO...

but here are a few cool specs

• Segment-best payload capability of 6,335 pounds (2,873 kg) on a complete vehicle
• Segment-best Gross Combined Weight Rating increases to 27,500 pounds (12,500 kg)
• Gross Vehicle Weight Ratings increases up to 17 percent to 13,000 pounds (5,909 kg)
• Front Axle Weight Rating increases by up to 25 percent to 6,000 pounds (2,721 kg)
• Snow plow capability is now enabled for all 4WD cab configurations

I think that GCWR is more then a F-450 isnt it?


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;994767 said:


> It looks almost identical IMO...
> 
> but here are a few cool specs
> 
> • Segment-best payload capability of 6,335 pounds (2,873 kg) on a complete vehicle
> • Segment-best Gross Combined Weight Rating increases to 27,500 pounds (12,500 kg)
> • Gross Vehicle Weight Ratings increases up to 17 percent to 13,000 pounds (5,909 kg)
> • Front Axle Weight Rating increases by up to 25 percent to 6,000 pounds (2,721 kg)
> • Snow plow capability is now enabled for all 4WD cab configurations
> 
> I think that GCWR is more then a F-450 isnt it?


Its very similar, here's the pics and specs:


----------



## Bajak

Just got in. 8cm and looked like it was clearing but now, a quick look at the radar and it looks like it's coming down via Georgian Bay.:realmad:

I was really hoping that you guys that wanted it, would have gotten it.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Anyone have the link handy for snowfall accumulation totals in our area? Thanks.


----------



## DeVries

augerandblade;994710 said:


> Oh Oh , more "Dutchmen" on this site besides me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The more the marrier


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;994889 said:


> Anyone have the link handy for snowfall accumulation totals in our area? Thanks.


http://climate.weatheroffice.gc.ca/...rov=XX&StationID=5097&Year=2010&Month=2&Day=1


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Thanks Dave,


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;994941 said:


> Thanks Dave,


No problem.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;994393 said:


> You sure like to pound it. I'm kind of disapointed with the snow amounts but we'll see, time to get off my butt.


ha, easier. Guys don't like re-doing the route at 7am when they just finished.


----------



## snowman4

Looks like my next truck is going to be a 2011 Silverado!


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*I'll stick to my fords *_


----------



## creativedesigns

xll_VIPER_llx;995054 said:


> _*I'll stick to my fords *_


....and my Brunettes! :waving: tymusic


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;993865 said:


> Ok Saturday it is, I won't be home though.


Have fun at the farm show Dave. My two BILs went down this week too.



Triple L;994767 said:


> It looks almost identical IMO...
> 
> but here are a few cool specs
> 
> • Segment-best payload capability of 6,335 pounds (2,873 kg) on a complete vehicle
> • Segment-best Gross Combined Weight Rating increases to 27,500 pounds (12,500 kg)
> • Gross Vehicle Weight Ratings increases up to 17 percent to 13,000 pounds (5,909 kg)
> • Front Axle Weight Rating increases by up to 25 percent to 6,000 pounds (2,721 kg)
> • Snow plow capability is now enabled for all 4WD cab configurations
> 
> I think that GCWR is more then a F-450 isnt it?


What did they do - go to a SFA? Just ordered a couple of 2010s - pricing was too good to pass up on. Now I know why...


----------



## Elite_Maint

We had about 2-3cms here in T.O nothing crazy... That 2011 Silverado looks AMAZING! I want those rims for my truck! haha..


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

creativedesigns;995139 said:


> ....and my Brunettes! :waving: tymusic


*AMEN BROTHA!! actually my lady is a redhead..... i looooooooooove redheadswesport*


----------



## Grassman09

GMC Driver;995146 said:


> Just ordered a couple of 2010s - pricing was too good to pass up on. Now I know why...


Did you order them from the bank of Nisco as Laura calls it? 

She has to payup to me for my missing skid steer.


----------



## schrader

They called for 2cm here in Colingwood, ended up with about 8cm. Snow real hard in the afternoon so have to go out again in the morning. 

Corey


----------



## Triple L

E Maintenance;995154 said:


> That 2011 Silverado looks AMAZING! I want those rims for my truck! haha..


IMO Ford has always had the nicest weels around... If the bolt pattern would match i'd probally be rockin ford wheels on my chevys

But thats the only thing ford did right with thier trucks


----------



## BIGHUNTER2

Not much snow here in Sudbury, maybe a total of 8 inches. I just put a new Snowdogg VX95 plow on my 2002 GMC 3500 Dually 6.6L Duramax Crew Cab. And all I have been doing with my new plow, is letting it slide around on my icy driveway.

My neighbors thinks I am nuts. :laughing:


----------



## snowman4

Ya I'm not a big fan of those wheels. To me they look like they just came stock off any regular car. They don't have any "truck" look from that pic. I'm with Triple L, ford definitely has the nicest wheels. 

Would the specs be the same for the 2011 Sierra as the 2011 Silverado?


----------



## creativedesigns

snowman4;995029 said:


> Looks like my next truck is going to be a 2011 Ford F-350!


Couldn't have said it better myself!  tymusic


----------



## creativedesigns

schrader;995274 said:


> They called for 2cm here in Colingwood, ended up with about 8cm. Snow real hard in the afternoon so have to go out again in the morning.
> 
> Corey


Hey Schrader, have u ever been to the Scandinave Spa in Blue~Mountain! We go to the one in Tremblant often.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

schrader;995274 said:


> They called for 2cm here in Colingwood, ended up with about 8cm. Snow real hard in the afternoon so have to go out again in the morning.
> 
> Corey


Pretty much the same here, Lots of blowing and drifting at the top of the escarpment. Some of the roads were drifting over inside a hour.

Backed right into a ditch , Good thing I carry 2 6000lb come alongs and a heavy 30ft tow strap.

Think one of my locking hubs went south

Then to top it all off.
Last Stop, Customer owes me over $1100
House is Empty and this is on the door








Can't be a good sign.
Aghhhhhhh !!!  :realmad:

I can't wait for this winter to be over.

Time for


----------



## creativedesigns

Another good win for Montreal Canadiens tonite!!! Tomorows game against Ottawa should be good! tymusic


----------



## creativedesigns

CRAP:realmad: Just had my Fukin tailgate stolen from my new truck (F-250) & it was sitting in my driveway . I just had the whole bedliner & gate Line-X'd too, with new stainless steel decor screws.  Mannnnn someone sure has gutsy balls tonite


----------



## snowman4

creativedesigns;995570 said:


> Another good win for Montreal Canadiens tonite!!! Tomorows game against Ottawa should be good! tymusic


If I had a smart phone I would give you updates while im there


----------



## snowman4

creativedesigns;995685 said:


> CRAP:realmad: Just had my Fukin tailgate stolen from my new truck (F-250) & it was sitting in my driveway . I just had the whole bedliner & gate Line-X'd too, with new stainless steel decor screws.  Mannnnn someone sure has gutsy balls tonite


If you had a Mike phone I would not have just sent you a txt......


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

EcoGreen Serv;995407 said:


> Pretty much the same here, Lots of blowing and drifting at the top of the escarpment. Some of the roads were drifting over inside a hour.
> 
> Backed right into a ditch , Good thing I carry 2 6000lb come alongs and a heavy 30ft tow strap.
> 
> Think one of my locking hubs went south
> 
> Then to top it all off.
> Last Stop, Customer owes me over $1100
> House is Empty and this is on the door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be a good sign.
> Aghhhhhhh !!!  :realmad:
> 
> I can't wait for this winter to be over.
> 
> Time for


 I would call my lawyer and do a title search on the property right away, then slap a lien on it. Chances are they're selling and they wont be able to finish the deal without clearing you up first.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

creativedesigns;995362 said:


> Hey Schrader, have u ever been to the Scandinave Spa in Blue~Mountain! We go to the one in Tremblant often.


Big shooter...


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;995783 said:


> Big shooter...


High roller maybe, by what his wife tells me there's nothing on him she'd call big. BTW anyone want to buy a Ford tailgate.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

JohnnyRoyale;995781 said:


> I would call my lawyer and do a title search on the property right away, then slap a lien on it. Chances are they're selling and they wont be able to finish the deal without clearing you up first.


I did some digging this morning and it looks like they could have been renters. I'm hoping they're the owners and trying to rent it out. He signed the contract which states he is a authorized representative for the property. When I googled the address, I came up with a real estates agents site trying to rent the place so I called her and am waiting for a call back. My Lawyer is court all day today unfortunately. It's unfortunate you can't put a construction lien on a property for snow removal unless it's to provide access for construction. Maybe I'm wrong on this, but that was the case a few years ago.



creativedesigns;995362 said:


> Hey Schrader, have u ever been to the Scandinave Spa in Blue~Mountain! We go to the one in Tremblant often.


I know the wife loves it, They do a nice package for about $200 that they get the massage, Lunch and they get to keep the robe and slippers.

The other one is the Koala Spa at blue mountain. They also do Massages but also do manicures and pedicure in a package for under $200.

I've never been but I do reap the rewards after the Wifey has spent a relaxing day at the Spa ,, Hehehe :yow!:


----------



## grandview

Can't even see right now with the sun out for the first time in a week!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

If you know the proper address you can go to the registry office, pay $18 and find out who the legal owner of the property is. Plus you cant find out what the mortage is, how much, to whom, and if anything else is registered against it. This way you have the legal owner and you can send the bills to them. If its listed with a real estate agent, call them ontop and find out if they still want you to keep it open or who the contact is. Not saying you will work for free anymore but with that approach it might get you intouch with the actual owner. 

If you need to find out who the tenant is, you could always check the mailbox and see who the stuff is addressed to ? 

There are many a slippery snake I have had to track down before. They always surface.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Here's a great thread...http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=99452


----------



## schrader

creativedesigns;995362 said:


> Hey Schrader, have u ever been to the Scandinave Spa in Blue~Mountain! We go to the one in Tremblant often.


The wife has been there a few times, nice place.

Corey


----------



## schrader

EcoGreen Serv;995407 said:


> Pretty much the same here, Lots of blowing and drifting at the top of the escarpment. Some of the roads were drifting over inside a hour.
> 
> Backed right into a ditch , Good thing I carry 2 6000lb come alongs and a heavy 30ft tow strap.
> 
> Think one of my locking hubs went south
> 
> Then to top it all off.
> Last Stop, Customer owes me over $1100
> House is Empty and this is on the door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be a good sign.
> Aghhhhhhh !!!  :realmad:
> 
> I can't wait for this winter to be over.
> 
> Time for


Sounds like your day went as well as mine. Some how managed to crack one of the wings on the horst snow wing plow. Then on my very last site got a pice of steel jammed between the fan and the drum on the blower. Only took an hour to get that out. All in good fun

Corey


----------



## KSikkema

Oh Oh , more "Dutchmen" on this site besides me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

There's gotta be a few Dutchmen every where to keep things in line!


----------



## ff1221

schrader;996146 said:


> Sounds like your day went as well as mine. Some how managed to crack one of the wings on the horst snow wing plow. Then on my very last site got a pice of steel jammed between the fan and the drum on the blower. Only took an hour to get that out. All in good fun
> 
> Corey


Got a dog blanket one time, took about the same amount of time to cut it out, was wrapped completely around the impeller, and it always happens right near the end so you have to head for the shop, then when you get it repaired head all the way back to the site for 2 minutes worth of cleanup.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Long term looks quiet with some small c-1 through out the week. The last system was on the weak side producing only 6" for the Windsor area. Well short of the 10" forecasted but it was nice to get out there and push some decent snow.

Seems to be an expensive season for alot of you. With the loss of equipment, damages and loss of clients who needs these slow times (unless you are on contract)...... As for me a per push guy BRING ON THE STORMS !!!!!!!

Speaking of storm the GFS is showing a monster near the end of the month..... Get the magnets ready!!!


----------



## creativedesigns

Live by the contract~die by the contract!


----------



## karol

creativedesigns;997357 said:


> Live by the contract~die by the contract!


I agree. Time to fish looking at the forecast. prsport


----------



## Triple L

looks like lots of little salting events for next week.... I think the space shuttle screwed everything up :realmad:


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;997638 said:


> looks like lots of little salting events for next week.... I think the space shuttle screwed everything up :realmad:


Thats a great opportunity to try Thawrox, Eh Chad! lol tymusic


----------



## Triple L

Holy Geez Hannah, I'm almost beginning to think you get a piece of every yard sold since your pushin it so much... LOL

Maby I'll try a yard out next week just for you


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;997689 said:


> Holy Geez Hannah, I'm almost beginning to think you get a piece of every yard sold since your pushin it so much... LOL
> 
> Maby I'll try a yard out next week just for you


I think that was Miley talking.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah Andrew, what's your connection to Thawrox? You do seem to love the stuff.


----------



## creativedesigns

Pristine PM ltd;997812 said:


> yeah Andrew, what's your connection to Thawrox? You do seem to love the stuff.


Haha, Im just bustin' his chops cause he always procrastinates about tryin it out! lol

I noticed JD Dave hasn't been on here this morning yet! ....He must of got it "In the Can" last nite! LMAO :laughing:


----------



## Triple L

I think i need to go read the motivation thread over at LP a few more times


----------



## Triple L

Hay, are any of you guys interested in a generator for the shop, house, farm, jobsite....

8000 watt 13 HP Generator for sale, Like new condidition, less then 5 hours of use... 2 -110 outlets and 2- 240 outs...

$1,200.00 OR BEST OFFER


----------



## Bajak

TWN and EC both agree we're going to have a bit of snow here every day for the next 7 days. Nothing extreme <1-3cm. Not often they ever seem to forecast the same thing.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

People are not going to like those salt bills!


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Triple L;997832 said:


> Hay, are any of you guys interested in a generator for the shop, house, farm, jobsite....
> 
> 8000 watt 13 HP Generator for sale, Like new condidition, less then 5 hours of use... 2 -110 outlets and 2- 240 outs...
> 
> $1,200.00 OR BEST OFFER


_*damn it!!! why do things always come up when im broke?? Or already paying something off???:crying:*_


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*I was up in london tonight....... it was snowing all the way down the 401 till i got off hwy 6. I should wash the trucks more often...... everytime i do it starts to snow.*_


----------



## Grassman09

Chad, 

Is that a Princess Auto or TSC special with a copy of a Honda Engine built in China? I'd keep it so you Can run your Stereo with the amps plow up front back blade and salter all at once and still have some juice left over to power half the city.


----------



## ff1221

Bajak;998147 said:


> TWN and EC both agree we're going to have a bit of snow here every day for the next 7 days. Nothing extreme <1-3cm. Not often they ever seem to forecast the same thing.


Ya don't you love those, takes three days to accumulate enough snow to actually go plow, at least they got it right last night, woke up to less than a centimetre.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;998428 said:


> Chad,
> 
> Is that a Princess Auto or TSC special with a copy of a Honda Engine built in China? I'd keep it so you Can run your Stereo with the amps plow up front back blade and salter all at once and still have some juice left over to power half the city.


All i know is its a good deal.... My dad says i should keep it to, but im selling it to make my truck a little bit faster, you know, so I can plow an extra acre or two  ya right LOL

I can wait until the end of march if anyone wants to put a deposit on it or if there waiting for a few cheques to come in...


----------



## creativedesigns

Whats happenin' at the end of March? Party at JD Daves?


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;998677 said:


> Whats happenin' at the end of March? Party at JD Daves?


Like you'll show up. I will have a GTG. Do you think the first week of April is better for everyone? Kind of between seasons then for everyone.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Pristine PM ltd;998176 said:


> People are not going to like those salt bills!


You can say that again!!.. I've already had a few places complain about the last bill... they think because it's not snowing 5-6cm's and i don't plow that salts not needed! hahaha...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We just had a watermain break at one of my plaza's. Was there was another one of my trucks plowing for an hour. Put down almost 1.5 yards of ice melt. I was amazed. I took pictures, but can't figure out how to upload them, but I had two decent piles out of it. People are idiots and kept parking on the 3 inch ice/slush. It was a frustrating morning.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;998738 said:


> We just had a watermain break at one of my plaza's. Was there was another one of my trucks plowing for an hour. Put down almost 1.5 yards of ice melt. I was amazed. I took pictures, but can't figure out how to upload them, but I had two decent piles out of it. People are idiots and kept parking on the 3 inch ice/slush. It was a frustrating morning.


Waterman breaks are fun. You should hear what they charge to fix them. When I called for one they said they start at 5k and go up from there.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

At one of our townhomes they paid 12grand for a small one, the guys were there from 2am till 2pm, nice work if you can get it. We got called to salt it, but there was nothing much to worry about with it, it was warm enough in December! ha


----------



## augerandblade

We got another attack of the Snow Blob coming through. This is snow from the storm over Newfy. 2 weeks ago my wife was cross country sking in the back 40 . It was snowing so thick she got lost for a while. I got her on the radio when I seen it snowing that fast, she waited it out, that was enuf for that day.


----------



## rooferdave

Pristine PM ltd;998738 said:


> We just had a watermain break at one of my plaza's. Was there was another one of my trucks plowing for an hour. Put down almost 1.5 yards of ice melt. I was amazed. I took pictures, but can't figure out how to upload them, but I had two decent piles out of it. People are idiots and kept parking on the 3 inch ice/slush. It was a frustrating morning.


which plaza? I am fed up invoicing today and need an excuse to get out, so I will go and have a look


----------



## musclecarboy

Ahhh crap I hate salt events. Cuts into my set contract price


----------



## Elite_Maint

rooferdave;998821 said:


> which plaza? I am fed up invoicing today and need an excuse to get out, so I will go and have a look


I don't wanna know where your plaza is but id like to check out the pics you took...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, Neilson and Ellesmere. Hopefully is looks ok now. We put a lot of salt down.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Pristine PM ltd;998738 said:


> We just had a watermain break at one of my plaza's. Was there was another one of my trucks plowing for an hour. Put down almost 1.5 yards of ice melt. I was amazed. I took pictures, but can't figure out how to upload them, but I had two decent piles out of it. People are idiots and kept parking on the 3 inch ice/slush. It was a frustrating morning.


_*Hey pristine go to photobucket.com and upload them there, after you save them and return to the album you look at the bottom of each pic and click on the bottom link and copy it........ then paste the link in your thread here*_


----------



## rooferdave

JD Dave;998691 said:


> Like you'll show up. I will have a GTG. Do you think the first week of April is better for everyone? Kind of between seasons then for everyone.


I would love to come up and can I get my sima shirt Dave then please? I am signing up next week and it might be chilly the week of you GTG. On another note I have $20.00 that says any week end you set up for will be a MAJOR SNOW event!tymusic


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

xll_VIPER_llx;998852 said:


> _*Hey pristine go to photobucket.com and upload them there, after you save them and return to the album you look at the bottom of each pic and click on the bottom link and copy it........ then paste the link in your thread here*_


The problem is getting them off my phone. The program that came with my BB is acting up.


----------



## JD Dave

rooferdave;998857 said:


> I would love to come up and can I get my sima shirt Dave then please? I am signing up next week and it might be chilly the week of you GTG. On another note I have $20.00 that says any week end you set up for will be a MAJOR SNOW event!tymusic


I actually order whatever you want directly from Sima and it's delivered to your house. Everyone will be welcome, we had a pretty good turn out last spring. I might even do it in the next few weeks to see if I can get it snow like you said. I'm ordering chicken wings because Jon got sick off the burnt burgers last year. LOL


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Pristine PM ltd;998859 said:


> The problem is getting them off my phone. The program that came with my BB is acting up.


_*Can you forward them to your regular email on the p.c. from your phone?*_


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

New phone, and still have to talk to Telus to set up the email. I suck at having a bb


----------



## rooferdave

hey Dave you should change your signature "get your free SIMA shirt (and chicken wings) ..." on another note HOLY CRAP! 3 mins to reply! You are quick dude!


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;998862 said:


> I'm ordering chicken wings because Jon got sick off the burnt burgers last year. LOL


LOL, still the best burgers EVER!!!


----------



## snowman4

JD Dave;998862 said:


> I actually order whatever you want directly from Sima and it's delivered to your house. Everyone will be welcome, we had a pretty good turn out last spring. I might even do it in the next few weeks to see if I can get it snow like you said. I'm ordering chicken wings because Jon got sick off the burnt burgers last year. LOL


Sounds like a personal problem to me!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

wtf, I complemented your wife on how good they were, it was seeing you that made me sick!


----------



## Triple L

LOL :laughing:

Good one Jon


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;998969 said:


> LOL :laughing:
> 
> Good one Jon


Yeah, Jon's a real riot.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd




----------



## Pristine PM ltd




----------



## Pristine PM ltd




----------



## Pristine PM ltd




----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Doesn't look like much, but it was a *****. We kept having to stop because people were walking around us, parking in front of us, or just driving in too near us. It was about 4 inches of whatever you want to call it... slushy ice.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Yeah

It looks like the leftovers of a late March snowfall


----------



## rooferdave

Pristine PM ltd;999035 said:


> Doesn't look like much, but it was a *****. We kept having to stop because people were walking around us, parking in front of us, or just driving in too near us. It was about 4 inches of whatever you want to call it... slushy ice.


heh heh heh, I plow 6 beer and LCBO stores around here, you get a gang of 20 somethings or alcoholics that think they are gonna miss their booze on a friday night near closing time, 
do you think for a nanosecond they are gonna let that truck with the flashing lights and big red plow hold them up??Not a flipping chance! Needless to say Jon I feel your pain!

last year I had this idiot follow me round the lot at 3 a.m in his car, and he kept passing out behind the wheel and running into snowbanks and waking up and wandering near me again, I had to call 911 and leave the lot till they arrested and towed the knob away!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, I was amazed at how many people buy beer at 9 am in the morning.


----------



## heather lawn spray

I think I'll stick with Mennonites and the wagons at 3:00 in the am. At least they are predicable


----------



## rooferdave

Pristine PM ltd;999129 said:


> yeah, I was amazed at how many people buy beer at 9 am in the morning.


O.M.G! 8 a.m. they drive in to the lot and cut me off and they are HAMSTERED! Stagger to the door and find out the got 1 or 2 hours left and just hang around and pee in the lot, pee in their pants etc. And generally make my life difficult cause experience has taught me no point in trying to ask them to move off that big pile of snow that I was the middle of moving to its final home whn they have crashed into it!


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;999129 said:


> yeah, I was amazed at how many people buy beer at 9 am in the morning.


When I passed by the LCBO in Owen Sound some time ago it said it opens at 6AM. Thats nuts..


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What's that say about Owen Sound??? haha


----------



## Triple L

It would blow your mind how many people buy water between 2-5 am in the morning 

One of these days im gonna ask them, what,you just had to have a drink of water and couldnt take a sip out of the tap or what?


----------



## rooferdave

sorry guys I almost feel like the Robin Williams golf rant! F*ck noooo! F*ck the beer stores!
Try plowin a Tim Hortons between 5 and 7 a.m.on a week day if you want a lesson in human stupidity!

ok going back under my rock now ...thanks for listening


----------



## Bajak

Grassman09;999181 said:


> When I passed by the LCBO in Owen Sound some time ago it said it opens at 6AM. Thats nuts..


I've never paid any attention to that. I'll have to take a look one of these days. Most LCBO and beer stores are closed by 6pm.

We do have convenience stores around here that are LCBO licensed that open at 6am, close at 11pm.  Even on statutory holidays they open but not all day.


----------



## hitachiman 200

LOL, I have to plow a 24 H chinese restaurant sandwiched between Best Buy and Future Shop. they follow me like lemmings. I plow into the pile, try to back up and there's six cars bumper to bumper behind me.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;999232 said:


> It would blow your mind how many people buy water between 2-5 am in the morning
> 
> One of these days im gonna ask them, what,you just had to have a drink of water and couldnt take a sip out of the tap or what?


Eeeeew tap water heaven forbid eh? LOL I wouldnt mind going to sleemans for a drink.



Bajak;999250 said:


> I've never paid any attention to that. I'll have to take a look one of these days. Most LCBO and beer stores are closed by 6pm.
> 
> We do have convenience stores around here that are LCBO licensed that open at 6am, close at 11pm.  Even on statutory holidays they open but not all day.


I was on my way to Tobermory it was on #6 I think. It was a small mom and pop shop for sure. Kinda like Quebec where u can buys suds on every corner.



Pristine PM ltd;999191 said:


> What's that say about Owen Sound??? haha


There isnt much do do but drink and fukK probably..


----------



## hitachiman 200

I've since learned to keep the salter running on idle and if they get to close I just blast em


----------



## Bajak

Grassman09;999266 said:


> I was on my way to Tobermory it was on #6 I think. It was a small mom and pop shop for sure. Kinda like Quebec where u can buys suds on every corner.
> 
> Probably Hepworth. That would explain it
> 
> There isnt much do do but drink and fukK probably..


Kinda like Newfoundland...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ff1221

Freezing rain here for the last couple of hours, go figure it's -4.


----------



## Grassman09

Bajak;999280 said:


> Kinda like Newfoundland...:laughing::laughing:


Or Sudbury. I went to the farm show in Woodstock last september I stopped in at wal mart i could believe all the pregnant chics there. Hey what about Chapmans in Markdale what time do they open?

Oh I hear you gets allot of snow there...


----------



## Bajak

ff1221;999285 said:


> Freezing rain here for the last couple of hours, go figure it's -4.


No precipitation here. I hope it stays that way too. certainly don't want freezing rain.



Grassman09;999298 said:


> Or Sudbury. I went to the farm show in Woodstock last september I stopped in at wal mart i could believe all the pregnant chics there.


I'm from Parry Sound originally. Kinda the same except there was more German than French speaking folk.


----------



## Grassman09

Bajak;999308 said:


> I'm from Parry Sound originally. Kinda the same except there was more German than French speaking folk.


That's okay I'm German..


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

rooferdave;999241 said:


> sorry guys I almost feel like the Robin Williams golf rant! F*ck noooo! F*ck the beer stores!
> Try plowin a Tim Hortons between 5 and 7 a.m.on a week day if you want a lesson in human stupidity!
> 
> ok going back under my rock now ...thanks for listening


I hate salting drivethrus people always come up right behind you and get made when they drive into you salting...


----------



## heather lawn spray

hitachiman 200;999274 said:


> I've since learned to keep the salter running on idle and if they get to close I just blast em


. . . so what's the game plan, drop half a tonne and get the heck outa there?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Just looked outside in shock. I didn't expect anything tonight and we have a dusting and the radar doesn't look friendly.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Pristine PM ltd;999032 said:


>


_*Looks like you had some fun! Is this going to be extra money for you?payup*_


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Intellicast was saying snow for us for most of the next week or so.... i didnt hold my breath but its snowing pretty damn good here and my black lots are now white again! Just finished putting the plow back on and now i gotta load up the salt!payup*_


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hopefully enough residual is down, but you never know until 1 am. ha

Yeah, it will be an extra charge.


----------



## heather lawn spray

where did that come from, nothing here


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Look at the radar... out of the north.


----------



## Grassman09

snowing here but towards the airport its not as heavy.


----------



## DeVries

About 2cm's down here. Weather network is calling for 1cm, maybe they should check the radar and look outside.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Salted areas are ok I am hearing, and it looks like this is done soon.


----------



## hitachiman 200

O.M.G.... 49 out of 50 states have snow on the ground and currently snowing in TEXAS!
2010 winter olympics and its pi$$ing rain on Cyprus. Worst weather for lack of snow in recorded history.

:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Bajak

Doesn't take much to get you guys excited now does it.

With the watermain break...You didn't happen to find out how deep the frost is in the ground did you?...Just Curious.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*got the lots salted!payup Not enough to plow though.*_


----------



## cet

salting only for my lots.


----------



## musclecarboy

I'm on my site check run now, everything is black from residual salt. Good thing they gave me a big scoop last time


----------



## cet

Looks like we might be sending some of the white stuff to GV again.


----------



## augerandblade

We got about 3cm here on the previously salted walks. Just finished a salt run , lookin good now. Supposed to be flurries off and on for the next week. Hey its Valentines Day, love those Sunday mornings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im gone.....................


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Bajak;999532 said:


> Doesn't take much to get you guys excited now does it.
> 
> With the watermain break...You didn't happen to find out how deep the frost is in the ground did you?...Just Curious.


No I didn't, but I just drove by and there are 3 city of Toronto trucks there. The private contractor that was there all day is gone, thought that was odd. Most places needed a light salt.


----------



## Mr.Markus

That was an odd run for me... went out about 2:30am slight dusting on my truck, loaded up with salt, got into Town and all the lots (including everyone who doesn't salt ) were black like there was a melt or rain overnight.
Temp shows low of -6 high of -4 from 8pm-5:00am. Weird


----------



## ff1221

Barely a skiff overnight, just went out to get wood for the stove and it felt like freezing rain again. Anybody know how the jetstream is tracking, just wondering if winter will show up.


----------



## Bajak

ff1221;999688 said:


> Barely a skiff overnight, just went out to get wood for the stove and it felt like freezing rain again. Anybody know how the jetstream is tracking, just wondering if winter will show up.


Same here. Little bit of freezing rain about 6-6:30. Put some salt out just in case.

Jetstream is looping well south of us, then out over the Atlantic and back over Quebec. Bit of a holding pattern for a few days is my guess. Has a bunch of small Low pressure systems trapped in it that don't know which way to go.

My guess is as good as any.:waving:


----------



## heather lawn spray

ff1221;999688 said:


> Barely a skiff overnight, just went out to get wood for the stove and it felt like freezing rain again. Anybody know how the jetstream is tracking, just wondering if winter will show up.


Jetstream is currently (6Z Feb 14 2010) tracking through north Mississippi, N Georgia, & N Alabama. It should be rising later in the week.

squall.sfsu.edu/crws/jetstream.html


----------



## Bajak

heather lawn spray;999729 said:


> squall.sfsu.edu/crws/jetstream.html


Cool Site^^^^^ What heather lawn spray said.


----------



## Triple L

We didnt get anything here...

Time to go drop the yard of salt I got on and load up with some sand :angry:

Special event going on at one of my places around noon....


----------



## Bajak

Triple L;999738 said:


> We didnt get anything here...
> 
> Time to go drop the yard of salt I got on and load up with some sand :angry:
> 
> Special event going on at one of my places around noon....


Sand? .........Beach volley ball?


----------



## heather lawn spray

glaze on the cars, nothing on the asphalt


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;999738 said:


> We didnt get anything here...
> 
> Time to go drop the yard of salt I got on and load up with some sand :angry:
> 
> Special event going on at one of my places around noon....


Isn't it easy to do with a green tractor??


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

The only way of dealing with AM rush at Tim's is to get there before 6:15AM. Plow and salt /presalt and run..... I have learned just to stay away during the crack hours, for it is just not worth it!!!

A friend was saying the frost was almost 18" here in the tropics. He was digging a pond for a customer and complained how hard the frost was and how the equipment took such a beating..... 

This C-1/2" stuff can stop any time now. Residual salt is doing its job but it would be nice to get out there again for some fun. By looking at the picks from the north I feel glad for the amount of white on the ground around here....

With the jet setting up so far south what is the chances we will have a late srping??? Wish the storm track would shift north just a hair for the snow just brushes us from the south.


----------



## Triple L

heather lawn spray;999748 said:


> Isn't it easy to do with a green tractor??


Not when its onsite.... Sand takes forever to run thru the snow-ex's and the worst part, it makes a mess of the ebling


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;999909 said:


> Not when its onsite.... Sand takes forever to run thru the snow-ex's and the worst part, it makes a mess of the ebling


What!?!

You can't put your John Deere on your truck like we do??:laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Probably could have not salted last night, but better safe then sorry. We got a legit 1 cm where there had been no salt.


----------



## creativedesigns

Pristine PM ltd;999977 said:


> Probably could have not salted last night, but better safe then sorry. We got a legit 1 cm where there had been no salt.


Damn it Pristine, Im still waiting on my Thawrox report! tymusic


----------



## Grassman09

creativedesigns;1000037 said:


> Damn it Pristine, Im still waiting on my Thawrox report! tymusic


Here is a Pristine Report of it on CTV news


----------



## Grassman09

Jon,

Have you used less product using Thawrox? The pros about it that I found were less refreeze and some light snowfalls it melted most of the snow off if you had good residual down.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I really don't use Thawrox often. Only if Clearlane is not in, Arnt's keeps about 100 yards of Thawrox in a back bin. 

I use treated salt everywhere because we have a few brick roadways, lot's of concrete areas that we plow, and lots of walkways and front steps that are brick. We put about half our product down on roadways, the other have goes on other areas that we would need treated for anyway.

The additional cost is approx 80+/- per load, but we also are only sending one truck to each site this way, we have happier customers because they think that the Green stuff is going to solve any environmental issues, and we have a product that works faster on the roadways, and to a lower temp. It makes sense for us. I don't know if we really use less then we would we straight salt, and I don't care. The benefits outweigh the cost. 

As far as Thawrox, the orange colour goes fast, and it does not stay as loose as clearlane. So most people don't think of it as ice melt and your marketing is out the door. I agree that it has a better residual effect then clearlane, but it does not work nearly as quickly. We like to leave sites when they are black so we don't have to recheck right away, that's why we like Clearlane as well.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Grassman09;1000122 said:


> Here is a Pristine Report of it on CTV news


_*Pristine is the guy with the glasses right?? J/k :laughing::laughing:*_


----------



## creativedesigns

Grassman09;1000122 said:


> Here is a Pristine Report of it on CTV news


Awesome! Thanx for the link Grassman :salute:

So whats everyone got planned for "Family Day Monday" ?!!


----------



## Grassman09

creativedesigns;1000514 said:


> Awesome! Thanx for the link Grassman :salute:
> 
> So whats everyone got planned for "Family Day Monday" ?!!


Just like anything there is allot of propaganda online and not allot of real world info. There was some info from Bruce county on the GEO melt usage vs plain salt or sand. I think it was a 3 winter season study.

Innovative/Sifto quoted me $135/ton+tax FOB there yard here is Mississauga last year.

I drove to Pickering in the middle of the night on the 401 and picked up 15 yards of it last year and then it stopped snowing shortly after. That was expensive salt combined with the 2 skids of bagged I bought.

I think I will spend family day going to the USA for a bit and making more salt brine.


----------



## JD Dave

The zoo is 1/2 price on Family Day and I highly reccomend that you stay home. We went last year and it was rammed and we all froze.


----------



## Triple L

Everytime I think of the zoo, I think of the drive thru with money's jumping all over your truck pulling up your wipers and doing all sorts of stupid stuff...

I wonder how many monkeys are still alive in the states if anyone's got a gun in thier truck :laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I go to the zoo every couple weeks, great for walking in the winter because the pathways are maintained. It is about 3 minutes from my house.


----------



## Bajak

I would go to the zoo but I'm not allowed south of 89 in the winter.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1000536 said:


> Innovative/Sifto quoted me $135/ton+tax FOB there yard here is Mississauga last year.:


Got a delivery of 70 tonne last fall for $120+tax delivery incl. on live bottom trailers right into the shed.
Must be coming down.
I'm going to Mcguinty's house, put my feet up, he won't be home.


----------



## ff1221

Kids want to go tobogganing, wife wants to go bowling, might just combine the two and roll the kids down the hill into the wife.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Bajak;1000622 said:


> I would go to the zoo but I'm not allowed south of 89 in the winter.


Is that one of the conditions on your parole this time??:laughing:


----------



## cet

Is retail open tomorrow?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

http://ogov.newswire.ca/ontario/GPOE/2008/02/01/c6361.html?lmatch=&lang=_e.html

On edit... it appears not.


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1000704 said:


> Got a delivery of 70 tonne last fall for $120+tax delivery incl. on live bottom trailers right into the shed.


Interesting. Did you order directly from Sifto or Innovative? I know in the fall or early winter Innovative keeps salt at this grease recycling plant in Hamilton. That isn't any cheaper. Guess its just innovative needs to line there pocket as well.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Stupid radar... now I won't sleep well!


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Pristine PM ltd;1000914 said:


> Stupid radar... now I won't sleep well!


_*Something coming?payup*_


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1000833 said:


> Interesting. Did you order directly from Sifto or Innovative? I know in the fall or early winter Innovative keeps salt at this grease recycling plant in Hamilton. That isn't any cheaper. Guess its just innovative needs to line there pocket as well.


I had called Innovative directly and was refered to a rep in Kitchener who trucked out of Goderich. The County out here was getting quite a bit as well. Something tells me they get an even better deal. I would assume you guys pay a little more in trucking but $15 a tonne


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1000971 said:


> I had called Innovative directly and was refered to a rep in Kitchener who trucked out of Goderich. The County out here was getting quite a bit as well. Something tells me they get an even better deal. I would assume you guys pay a little more in trucking but $15 a tonne


If you don't have a direct account with Sifto your paying more. We pay $76/tonne delivered. So for every tonne you put on I can put on 1.6 tonnes.


----------



## Bajak

heather lawn spray;1000713 said:


> Is that one of the conditions on your parole this time??:laughing:


Licensing restriction.

4cm of snow in Chesley, Trace in Port Elgin.
Looks like a beauty morning.


----------



## augerandblade

We got a break here in hillbilly country, they called for 2cm and more off and on flurries. Its all quiet on the eastern front. Looks like another good week to bring in winter wood for the 10/11` season on a future subdivision Im hoping to develop.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1001007 said:


> If you don't have a direct account with Sifto your paying more. We pay $76/tonne delivered. So for every tonne you put on I can put on 1.6 tonnes.


Unless you placed a bid with Sifto before winter season started, you cant buy direct from them. So thats why you get it considerably cheaper Dave, than others!


----------



## ff1221

Skiff again this morning, the rest of February looks like a dud. Pristine, if you need something retail is open here, apparently we fit under the tourist part of the law, although nobody comes to Bruce County this time of year for fear they get stuck indefinately.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1001007 said:


> If you don't have a direct account with Sifto your paying more. We pay $76/tonne delivered. So for every tonne you put on I can put on 1.6 tonnes.


I tried to set up an account with sifto. They didn't want too, nothing bad about my credit just maybe being a one man show is not good enough for them. (So says the rep.) Maybe you could put in a good word for me Dave. That's almost what I pay for regular rock salt delivered and I order early. Damn I could start making good money. This site might just be my new favorite thing.


----------



## cet

Dave is the $76 for rock salt, not treated. I know that Canadian isn't taking any new accounts. They have had salt shortages for a few years now so there isn't any need for new accounts. I can buy from The Salt Depot for $75 plus taxes and Clearlane last year was $89 plus both taxes. That is trucked to the yard. $84 for rock salt picked up at any of their yards.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Did you have to salt this morning Chris? 

Markham had a cm on untreated areas, but everything else was wet.


----------



## snowman4

creativedesigns;1001081 said:


> Unless you placed a bid with Sifto before winter season started, you cant buy direct from them. So thats why you get it considerably cheaper Dave, than others!


You're pretty good with the obvious, eh Cre?


----------



## creativedesigns

snowman4;1001404 said:


> You're pretty good with the obvious, eh Cre?


Saw the new Lowes warehouse this mornin' on Innes coming back from Orleans. It looks larger than the Home Depots eh!?! Gotta check that out Friday mabe....tymusic


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1001357 said:


> Did you have to salt this morning Chris?
> 
> Markham had a cm on untreated areas, but everything else was wet.


Residual kept my places in good shape. I was getting worried because it was patchy overnight but the slightest hint of sun and it was all wet. I'm hoping we dont get that 1-3 in the next few days cuz then its a salting for sure.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1001357 said:


> Did you have to salt this morning Chris?
> 
> Markham had a cm on untreated areas, but everything else was wet.


We salted. Had a good blast for 30 minutes. Maybe a waste but I need it to be out by 7 am not noon. The schools we didn't do are in good shape now.

Full plow in Sutton/Kewsick. Different country up there.


----------



## creativedesigns

cet;1001457 said:


> We salted. Had a good blast for 30 minutes. Maybe a waste but I need it to be out by 7 am not noon. The schools we didn't do are in good shape now.


So you'll be covered if it happens to flurry on Wednesday, with residual salt. I'll probly salt before the GreenTrade show Tuesday nite.


----------



## creativedesigns

Hey Chad, whats in the salter? 

Its a new blend of Hulk Salt, LOL


----------



## snowman4

creativedesigns;1001523 said:


> Hey Chad, whats in the salter?
> 
> Its a new blend of Hulk Salt, LOL


Send me some of that money that you like to waste!


----------



## DeVries

This may be a little off topic but..................I want to go to the farm show in Friday with the kids, why would John Deere not have a booth there? I'm fairly sure they have had in the past.


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;1001523 said:


> Hey Chad, whats in the salter?
> 
> Its a new blend of Hulk Salt, LOL


HAHAHAHA! Good one Miley!

I wount comment on the truck or the salter tho, but nice driveway


----------



## musclecarboy

DeVries;1001529 said:


> This may be a little off topic but..................I want to go to the farm show in Friday with the kids, why would John Deere not have a booth there? I'm fairly sure they have had in the past.


Apparently they're scaling back shows because they aren't seeing the ROI


----------



## Triple L

DeVries;1001529 said:


> This may be a little off topic but..................I want to go to the farm show in Friday with the kids, why would John Deere not have a booth there? I'm fairly sure they have had in the past.


Im going on thursday... I dont know why after the LO show had everything, I guess just for kicks and for something to do...


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1001148 said:


> Dave is the $76 for rock salt, not treated. I know that Canadian isn't taking any new accounts. They have had salt shortages for a few years now so there isn't any need for new accounts. I can buy from The Salt Depot for $75 plus taxes and Clearlane last year was $89 plus both taxes. That is trucked to the yard. $84 for rock salt picked up at any of their yards.


We have an account with Cargill and Canadian. Last year Cargill was 66/tonne and Canadian was $74. This year Cargill is $76 and Canadian is $74. This is the first year Cargill is more money but we like there drivers better so we order from them still. You are getting a good price Chris since my we've had an account with Canadian since 1970 and Cargill since 99. I can't justiy paying extra for treated salt and that is JMO. We use roughly 1500 tonnes/year and they offer a small discount at 1000 tonne and the next discount is 10,000 tonne.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

cet;1001457 said:


> We salted. Had a good blast for 30 minutes. Maybe a waste but I need it to be out by 7 am not noon. The schools we didn't do are in good shape now.
> 
> Full plow in Sutton/Kewsick. Different country up there.


It looked alot heavier up there on the radar, and broke up in Markham. We just had flurries in Scarborough.

Going to try and go skiing on Thursday, so hopefully we don't have anything before then.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1001534 said:


> Apparently they're scaling back shows because they aren't seeing the ROI


Your right. We go every year but the show is a joke. The days of farmers going to a show like that to make equipment decisions is over. The Outdoor Farm Show in Woodstock is worth going to as they have a big enough area for everyone to display all of there equipment. I have heard it cost JD around 240k for the International Centre for 3 days. You can still see all of the junk red tractors there.


----------



## DeVries

I planed on going as I may make some new equipment purchases in the spring. The local J.D dealer does not have alot of inventory and I'm the kind that wants to see it before buying. I'm not interested in red blue or orange stuff so going may be a waste of my time I guess. When is the Woodstock show?


----------



## Triple L

Mid september

http://www.outdoorfarmshow.com/info.html


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1001532 said:


> HAHAHAHA! Good one Miley!
> 
> I wount comment on the truck or the salter tho, but nice driveway


Ha, Thanks! I love the Permacon driveway. 

That F-150 is still MINT. Its got air suspension on'er now, but will be installing a 3/4 tonne leaf spring package next week. Poly salters are perfect, along with treated hulk salt it will never freeze. tymusic


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What!!! That's an F-150 with the big salter in it???? I thought I was crazy with a half yard in my rangers.


----------



## creativedesigns

Pristine PM ltd;1001624 said:


> What!!! That's an F-150 with the big salter in it???? I thought I was crazy with a half yard in my rangers.


Theres 1 & 1/4tonne in there now. It cost $165 including tax for that load


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We pay $124 per yard plus tax.


----------



## creativedesigns

Pristine PM ltd;1001644 said:


> We pay $124 per yard plus tax.


For Treated or Thawrox?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Clearlane... or Hulk Salt as you call it.


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;1001613 said:


> I planed on going as I may make some new equipment purchases in the spring. The local J.D dealer does not have alot of inventory and I'm the kind that wants to see it before buying. I'm not interested in red blue or orange stuff so going may be a waste of my time I guess. When is the Woodstock show?


I knew I liked you. Depending on what your thinking about call Elmira Farm Service of Agraturf and they will have the equipment sitting there for you to demo. I know the Elmira stocks pretty much everything JD makes plus they have a big Coverall you can take it into and go all over it if you want. Just an idea.


----------



## augerandblade

Hey theres nothing wrong with the Reds there now owned by the Blue., Although my favorite tractor was Green.


----------



## heather lawn spray

augerandblade;1001715 said:


> Hey theres nothing wrong with the Reds there now owned by the Blue., Although my favorite tractor was Green.


always thought you were a colourful character


----------



## JD Dave

augerandblade;1001715 said:


> Hey theres nothing wrong with the Reds there now owned by the Blue., Although my favorite tractor was Green.


You should be in politics.


----------



## creativedesigns

DeVries;1001613 said:


> I planed on going as I may make some new equipment purchases in the spring. The local J.D dealer does not have alot of inventory and I'm the kind that wants to see it before buying. I'm not interested in red blue or orange stuff so going may be a waste of my time I guess. When is the Woodstock show?


..........


----------



## DeVries

I was at a grand opening of a dairy barn a few weeks back with a buddy who has a farm, and I guess the latest is to have the local dealers show their stuff at the opening since all the local farmers will be there anyways. 
A local New Holland and a Case dealer were showing their wares there and the only thing other than the colour was the hood, they were identical.
We have had a few Deere's in the past and they have always been reliable. I'm not brand loyal but so far I've got no reason to switch.


----------



## augerandblade

Stay away from the New Holland TN 75 with the super steer option, should be called Stupid Steer as the cast housing in front will crack if ya load the bucket up to it max. Found that out couple of years back.:realmad:


----------



## creativedesigns

I thought only the guys from the City were hard on machines! Usually them country lads are more operator friendly. Must be the air......


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*So a friend of mine from another car forum sent me this pic of when he went to his parents place in san diego ...... this is a pic of his gen 3 sho in the middle of his parents rural drive way.... wouldnt that be fun to plow??? payup








*


----------



## Bajak

xll_VIPER_llx;1002324 said:


> .... wouldnt that be fun to plow??? payup


Honestly.....NO!


----------



## augerandblade

Did ya see the jet stream this morning. The usual second loop (excuse me but a normal pattern looks like a W or a womans bustline.  As I age I guess it will start looking more like a W.) is missing , it goes straight across the States and up the Eastern Seaboard. Man its good to be on contract. If this keeps up however, watch em change the contract conditions like they did to our contracts when we had 444 cm snowfall accumulation over the season.


----------



## Triple L

woke up at 3 and was like YIKES... We got about 2 cm at my house... Called my sidewalk guy in cause I was under the impression it would be a full pull plowing event, little did i know that my commericals only got about 1/2 a cm and a nice salt run took care of everything... Nothin like pissin away money  , spent most of the morning talking then working... But I guess its better to call everyone out and get the job done then to underdeliver...


----------



## Mr.Markus

augerandblade;1002401 said:


> If this keeps up however, watch em change the contract conditions like they did to our contracts when we had 444 cm snowfall accumulation over the season.


We lost a per service contract this season due to a change in property management, and they're singing the praises of the new contractor, due to the fact that his bills this season are a 5th of what they paid us last year this time. Had to point out the accumulation differences to the manager over coffee and the fact that the new guy doesn't salt. Plow and go... these lean years are terrible foe cheapening the market. You know that the bid I'm being asked to submit for next season, is going to be compared to this seasons numbers. 
-5 flurries


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Woke up at 5am to about 3cm, headed down to my commercials,,, Nothing. 

Anyone heading to the Toronto Farm Show at the Internatioal Cenre this week ?
If you've been before is it any good ?

Looking at the exhibitor list I didn't see Deere, New Holland or any of the other big players except Kubota and Case.

I thought I recall seeing a post about some large discounts on John Deere small utility tractors if you belong to Landscape Ontario. Can't seem to find it now ?.

Depending on how the tenders pan out I might be wanting one to pull a 90" finish mower for parks.


----------



## Mr.Markus

EcoGreen Serv;1002478 said:


> Woke up at 5am to about 3cm, headed down to my commercials,,, Nothing.
> 
> Anyone heading to the Toronto Farm Show at the Internatioal Cenre this week ?
> If you've been before is it any good ?


Hey John I've heard it's gotten smaller over the years.. always thought it was a good show for looking around. My father used to have a booth there so I would go and get in on exhibitor passes. Haven't been lately (last 3 years) Good for a day out though... I miss the $5 bag of candied peanuts/almonds blush2:almost said "nuts") It's all I ever really buy from that show. ( I lie, bought a power grease gun once.)


----------



## ff1221

1" snowfall overnight, but a three day total of 2.5" so we cleaned up everything, got real sunny today and that February sun has some power, everything is down to asphalt. 

Might take in the Farm Show in London, got an invite to a luncheon from our John Deere dealer if we want to listen to a dry bank analyst tell us how poor the economy is, not sure if that's worth a free lunch, a big discount on my next equipment purchase would be nicer for customer appreciation.


----------



## buckwheat_la

yeah, alberta is finally looking at getting some snow!!!, i am all geared up and excited


----------



## JD Dave

EcoGreen Serv;1002478 said:


> Woke up at 5am to about 3cm, headed down to my commercials,,, Nothing.
> 
> Anyone heading to the Toronto Farm Show at the Internatioal Cenre this week ?
> If you've been before is it any good ?
> 
> Looking at the exhibitor list I didn't see Deere, New Holland or any of the other big players except Kubota and Case.
> 
> I thought I recall seeing a post about some large discounts on John Deere small utility tractors if you belong to Landscape Ontario. Can't seem to find it now ?.
> 
> Depending on how the tenders pan out I might be wanting one to pull a 90" finish mower for parks.


John Deere has great L.O pricing on basically everything 5000 series and under. Just call your dealer. I've been to the Farm Show basically every year since I'
ve been 5 years old. Now we basically go as a social event. We'll be at the Milliondollar all evening if you care to stop by.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1002955 said:


> We'll be at the Milliondollar all evening if you care to stop by.


I know how the sweet taste of Rich'ness feels like too! tymusic :waving:


----------



## augerandblade

Got hangback from Newfoundland again, enuf to go for a salt run.


----------



## Neige

Nothing here in Montreal, just got the go ahead call, I m leaving for Baltimore for 2 weeks to melt snow. Hopefully the trend in Montreal wont change.


----------



## augerandblade

Neige;1003449 said:


> Nothing here in Montreal, just got the go ahead call, I m leaving for Baltimore for 2 weeks to melt snow. Hopefully the trend in Montreal wont change.


Hey this snow were getting is from Quebec, I think you deserve to keep/clean some of it up.:laughing:


----------



## Neige

Actually you can thank the maritimes for this one. Maybe they will volunteer to help


----------



## augerandblade

Hope things go well for you in Baltimore. I remember when I was trucking I could pretty well count on sweater or T shirt weather when I was picking up equipment at the docks in Feb


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;1003449 said:


> Nothing here in Montreal, just got the go ahead call, I m leaving for Baltimore for 2 weeks to melt snow. Hopefully the trend in Montreal wont change.


Good Luck. I'm sure the dragon slayer will be jealous.


----------



## Neige

Just got the call, they changed their minds. This all happened so fast getting my initial call yesterday afternoon at 4 pm. at 9 pm it was confirmed by phone, it was a go but I would only get the paperwork in the morning. 8:30am still no paperwork, so I called. 10 minutes later they called back saying they will not be needing my services. I m not giving up, am calling some contractors and see if they need a melter. Oh latest wether light snow is falling in Montreal


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Is it just me or is the radar over Toronto Missisauga and Oakville mostly bull?


----------



## DeVries

Lynden-Jeff;1003627 said:


> Is it just me or is the radar over Toronto Missisauga and Oakville mostly bull?


I find that all winter its been kind sketchy, not sure why though. The band that went from King city accross the lake to Erie P.A all winter is finally gone. Maybe they wiped their radar bubble clean.


----------



## karol

*Weather*

Flurries all morning....still coming.....:laughing:


----------



## schrader

Snowing here in Collingwood for the last hour.
Corey


----------



## Bajak

schrader;1003731 said:


> Snowing here in Collingwood for the last hour.
> Corey


Looks like that same system is going to be hitting here shortly.

Hey is this smiley meant for B&B

Cool he deserves one...


----------



## creativedesigns

Ottawa had an easy 2cm overnight!!! Got up at 5am for a salt spread run....I think Im addicted to _HulkSalt _now


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Just a few weeks to go and this winter will be all in the books.... What a depressing feeling another season in the red!!! That make three in a row!!! Uggggg.....

So what do you think??? Spring just around the corner or this winter will linger??? If it lingers it better with white stuff falling from the sky!!!


----------



## grandview

Snowing here .The lots are trying to hold on but looks like a road trip tonight.


----------



## schrader

Anyone else getting freezing mist? It started here an hour ago.

Corey


----------



## augerandblade

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1003907 said:


> Just a few weeks to go and this winter will be all in the books.... What a depressing feeling another season in the red!!! That make three in a row!!! Uggggg.....
> 
> So what do you think??? Spring just around the corner or this winter will linger??? If it lingers it better with white stuff falling from the sky!!!


Its the jet stream being down in the United Mistakes of America thats causing the lack of winter here/ low snowfall accumulations. My prediction. Watch out for March when the jet is back on track. Im predicting a 40cm plus for this area when it hits.:crying:


----------



## cet

Snowed here all day. Everything seems to have melted except where there was some drifting. I guess the salt trucks are going for peace of mind again. Got another load in today might as well use it. They sent a Live Bottom with a guy that couldn't drive. Have to say I would prefer an end dump with one of Kitching's drivers.


----------



## creativedesigns

cet;1003956 said:


> Snowed here all day. Everything seems to have melted except where there was some drifting. I guess the salt trucks are going for peace of mind again. Got another load in today might as well use it. They sent a Live Bottom with a guy that couldn't drive. Have to say I would prefer an end dump with one of Kitching's drivers.


You should try "Treated Salt" mabe it'll save you a few "Peace-of-Mind" trips every now & then! tymusic Eh, Cet.


----------



## augerandblade

Did two salt runs starting a 6 a.m. and 8 a.m. to keep up with the snow here. Then plowed off the park lots and cleaned the walks. Got done before 4 p.m. Did nt have to call anyone in. Looks like the same scenario for tomorrow. Havent plowed for about 3 weeks was surprised at the frost heaving the pavement and cement walks. Came home after plowing and the county plow dug in deep into the shoulder in front of my 30 foot wide driveway and ripped out gravel and chunks of pavement. Good thing my lot check car wasnt parked in its usual spot.


----------



## cet

creativedesigns;1003976 said:


> You should try "Treated Salt" mabe it'll save you a few "Peace-of-Mind" trips every now & then! tymusic Eh, Cet.


Used that for 4 years on sidewalks. Even with that down I would still make an appearance tonight.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It seems Andrew is off his addiction to Thawrox and is now snorting Clearlane, his cut must have been off though and a little to much baking powder is causing delusional thoughts.


----------



## heather lawn spray

schrader;1003919 said:


> Anyone else getting freezing mist? It started here an hour ago.
> 
> Corey


We had an argument here at about 3:00 on whether it was freezing mist or ice pellets. The temp did get up to -0.3 this afternoon. Too little of anything to measure though


----------



## DeVries

Light rain here now and minus 1.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

wind dried alot up, just some puddles to salt.


----------



## schrader

The freezing mist lasted an hour here before we had good shot of snow and covered up all the moisture on the lots. Looks like another salt run here.

Corey


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*Who else thinks winter is over and has no punch left? Not 1 major storm this year and i doubt we'll even get 1....... Anyone else agree? I'll be the up coming summer sucks and rains alot like last year*


----------



## heather lawn spray

we're sittin' on a whole lot a nothin' 

yep MAYBE one storm otherwise downhill from here


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1004057 said:


> It seems Andrew is off his addiction to Thawrox and is now snorting Clearlane, his cut must have been off though and a little to much baking powder is causing delusional thoughts.


LOL!!!

Hannah = Thawrox
Miley = Hulksalt

Its that multiple personality thing Jon... 2 Weeks from now Hannah will be diggin' thawrox again LOL...

Boy today was sure an eye opener.. I bummed around the shop all day working on my truck and looked over and seen we're barely half way thru our first skid of ice melter for the year... Last year we went thru 4 or 5 skids! The comparison is just rediculus... Wish i kept track of my WHITE salt better and were able to do a comparison on that...


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

heather lawn spray;1004197 said:


> we're sittin' on a whole lot a nothin'
> yep MAYBE one storm otherwise downhill from here


This winter has been a writeoff for me. Customers are whining about bills.
(Funny, they never offer you extra in a heavy year)

Spent the day sharpening blades, changing belts, Tuning up engines. 
My heads already getting in to summer mode.

I created my Special formula Salt this morning. Had 2 bags that were solid. Poured some Windshield Washer fluid in... Was really suprised how great it and fast worked


----------



## Elite_Maint

EcoGreen Serv;1004213 said:


> This winter has been a writeoff for me. Customers are whining about bills.
> (Funny, they never offer you extra in a heavy year)


TRUE!... I have 2 places complain about the bills and I'm waiting on a handful of Resi's to pay up!.. if i don't see anything from mid-week I'll be calling them or knocking on the doors!


----------



## heather lawn spray

EcoGreen Serv;1004213 said:


> This winter has been a writeoff for me. Customers are whining about bills.
> (Funny, they never offer you extra in a heavy year)
> 
> Spent the day sharpening blades, changing belts, Tuning up engines.
> My heads already getting in to summer mode.
> 
> I created my Special formula Salt this morning. Had 2 bags that were solid. Poured some Windshield Washer fluid in... Was really suprised how great it and fast worked


Actually one of our hotels gave us extra last year

spent the day fixing the compressor and resetting the governor on the 60" mower


----------



## heather lawn spray

E Maintenance;1004226 said:


> TRUE!... I have 2 places complain about the bills and I'm waiting on a handful of Resi's to pay up!.. if i don't see anything from mid-week I'll be calling them or knocking on the doors!


Trick for the resi's half up front half jan15th


----------



## snowman4

Cre what did you think of the green expo show today?


----------



## DeVries

We got about 3cm's today. Salt crews are out salting again. Man if we get a storm I'm gonna have to re-train everyone how to use that red thing that hangs off of the front of the truck.


----------



## Elite_Maint

heather lawn spray;1004252 said:


> Trick for the resi's half up front half jan15th


yeah..it's the second half I'm waiting for!.. I guess because it hasn't snowed much they are slow on payments!


----------



## Elite_Maint

DeVries;1004265 said:


> We got about 3cm's today. Salt crews are out salting again. Man if we get a storm I'm gonna have to re-train everyone how to use that red thing that hangs off of the front of the truck.


Road's and sidewalks are looking dry in T.O...gonna go take a look at all the places in the early morning just to make sure everything is perfect!


----------



## ff1221

Snowed like a bugger here today, although nothing stuck, strangely enough it 1.4 degrees at 9 pm and it's been unusually mild all day, anybody else experiencing warm weather lately?


----------



## creativedesigns

DeVries;1004265 said:


> We got about 3cm's today. Salt crews are out salting again. Man if we get a storm I'm gonna have to re-train everyone how to use that red thing that hangs off of the front of the truck.


Ya mean u haven't droped the Blade in a while!?!


----------



## heather lawn spray

E Maintenance;1004277 said:


> yeah..it's the second half I'm waiting for!.. I guess because it hasn't snowed much they are slow on payments!


(post dated's)


----------



## heather lawn spray

creativedesigns;1004323 said:


> Ya mean u haven't droped the Blade in a while!?!


momma, what's a 'snowplow'?


----------



## creativedesigns

heather lawn spray;1004333 said:


> momma, what's a 'snowplow'?


LOL.



Pristine PM ltd;1004057 said:


> It seems Andrew is off his addiction to Thawrox and is now snorting Clearlane, his cut must have been off though and a little to much baking powder is causing delusional thoughts.


Im currently seeking a lil help from a head therapist advisor at Cargill, LOL :waving:



Triple L;1004198 said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> Hannah = Thawrox
> Miley = Hulksalt
> 
> Its that multiple personality thing Jon... 2 Weeks from now Hannah will be diggin' thawrox again LOL...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Tonight's looking like another no show.... think I'll make the Farm Show tomorrow! Gotta get out and about... get some candy coated peanuts.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha.

I am glad I went out early to check on things. Anything with interlock needed a touch up, and we fully salted north of the 401 West of Warden. There were some interlock spots that had an inch on them. If they hadn't been salted well last time we went out, they were quite covered. It was kind of wierd. 

Andrew, I hope you get the help you need with the Cargill analrapist (Arrested Development Joke? Anyone? analyzer/therapist)


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1004435 said:


> Tonight's looking like another no show.... think I'll make the Farm Show tomorrow! Gotta get out and about... get some candy coated peanuts.


Just got home from there, good times.


----------



## Bajak

Nothing doing here. Don't even need to salt.
Looks pretty scarce as far as snow goes right through to March. 
The piles are getting smaller.


----------



## McGaw

We're supposed to get a small amount over a long period (maybe 4-5cm over a couple days). O well, at least I get to have fun at my co-op. Yesterday I attended an arson call. Its very interesting work. Also yesterday I assisted packaging and securing evidence from the homicide at a hotel a couple weeks ago. Who knows, maybe there will be a few break and enters today


----------



## augerandblade

Hey Bajak, this is the property manager calling, Nothing to do eh, well I wanna see that snow off of those parking spaces, I want full usage of the park lot. The recession is over and we expect a large increase of clientele. I will be back in town on Friday to check up on ya.


----------



## Bajak

augerandblade;1004702 said:


> Hey Bajak, this is the property manager calling, Nothing to do eh, well I wanna see that snow off of those parking spaces, I want full usage of the park lot. The recession is over and we expect a large increase of clientele. I will be back in town on Friday to check up on ya.


No problemo. 
What's the budget and I'll tell you if it will all be gone or not.:salute:


----------



## augerandblade

How did you know I was from Italian descent (no problemo). Around here the property managers look either Italian or are French./Canadian


----------



## creativedesigns

augerandblade;1004707 said:


> How did you know I was from Italian descent (no problemo). Around here the property managers look either Italian or are French./Canadian


The French/Canadian seen a little more arrogant at times, Eh! lol


----------



## augerandblade

creativedesigns;1004773 said:


> The French/Canadian seen a little more arrogant at times, Eh! lol


I lused to work for SNC Lavalin Profac. and BLJC, all French Canadian pencil pushers as site reps. Didnt have a smic on snow removal operations and really couldnt care less cuz they get paid big time from the Feds for property management. Worked for SNC Lavalin for 4 years at Arnprior and Renfrew. They tell me in Feb of last year. We are too busy in takeovers in Central Ottawa to issue new tenders everything is staying the same, we are just gonna renew. OKay Great. Then in June last year , talking to a area rep about the Arnprior lawncutting, he said" Oh I will be in Renfrew tomorrow for the job showing at National Archives, we are going to a year round contract. " Worked for them for four years at two locations and didnt even realize that I was the snow contractor at both. DUH


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Havent been out in a while but got to shake around a little salt and pepper this morning. There was a good heavy frost/ice everywhere. Was nice to feel needed again. I have enough salt left for about 5 events and more sand then the Cobourg Beach.

SO far for the season plowed 2 times, salted 6

last season plowed 24 times, salted 18

however with my ratio of seasonal and per push my billings are 60% of what they were last year if there is nothing more this year.

Bought a western poly mvp plus used and it hasnt been dropped yet this year. 
Guy bought it near the end of last season and only put a few hours on it, didnt get hired on as a sub this year and had it forsale. Its Faded from the sun anyone got any tricks to get it back bright red?
Picked up a fisherpoly caster cheap also. Seems like the deals are out there.


----------



## rooferdave

augerandblade;1004800 said:


> I lused to work for SNC Lavalin Profac. and BLJC, all French Canadian pencil pushers as site reps. Didnt have a smic on snow removal operations and really couldnt care less cuz they get paid big time from the Feds for property management. Worked for SNC Lavalin for 4 years at Arnprior and Renfrew. They tell me in Feb of last year. We are too busy in takeovers in Central Ottawa to issue new tenders everything is staying the same, we are just gonna renew. OKay Great. Then in June last year , talking to a area rep about the Arnprior lawncutting, he said" Oh I will be in Renfrew tomorrow for the job showing at National Archives, we are going to a year round contract. " Worked for them for four years at two locations and didnt even realize that I was the snow contractor at both. DUH


HEEYYYY! I logged in to congratulate you on your 1000th and as I did you hit 1001!

anyhow congrats on your 1000th!


----------



## Triple L

I cant belive some guys havent even plowed twice when we've done all our resi's 19 times....

Thats crazy!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

augerandblade;1004800 said:


> I lused to work for SNC Lavalin Profac. and BLJC, all French Canadian pencil pushers as site reps. Didnt have a smic on snow removal operations and really couldnt care less cuz they get paid big time from the Feds for property management. Worked for SNC Lavalin for 4 years at Arnprior and Renfrew. They tell me in Feb of last year. We are too busy in takeovers in Central Ottawa to issue new tenders everything is staying the same, we are just gonna renew. OKay Great. Then in June last year , talking to a area rep about the Arnprior lawncutting, he said" Oh I will be in Renfrew tomorrow for the job showing at National Archives, we are going to a year round contract. " Worked for them for four years at two locations and didnt even realize that I was the snow contractor at both. DUH


I've worked for both as well. 
SNC seemed better than BLJC IMO.
BLJC really has things backwards.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Triple L;1004873 said:


> I cant belive some guys havent even plowed twice when we've done all our resi's 19 times....
> 
> Thats crazy!


Plowed twice? Some sites havent been plowed once, others only one time.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

In scarborough we have dropped the blade 2 times, but we could have done a heavy salt both times with the same results.


----------



## schrader

I have plowed all of my condos 19 times this year. Alot of times it was only 3- 4 cm, so it was a quick plow. The only real snow we had was in early January, had a couple 15cm with high winds. Keeping the hours real low on the JD 6420 this year. Would be a great year for per app salt contracts.

Corey


----------



## Grassman09

EcoGreen Serv;1004213 said:


> This winter has been a writeoff for me. Customers are whining about bills.
> (Funny, they never offer you extra in a heavy year)


So far I've had only one client complain this year. Like someone mentioned you need to get post dated one on signing and one Jan 1st or 15th which ever you prefer. I have a few clients that are cash and i need to hit them up.

Dave,

We would like to talk to you about some kind of a refund. There has been very little snow this winter and feel that we should either get some refund or credit towards next year. What can you do for us?

With help from a friend this was my reply. No word back yet. 
Dear Barbara,

I can appreciate your concern over the lack of snow, but I would like you to know how it works on my end.

I have equipment lease payments that I have to pay every month, whether it snows or not.

I have truck payments, every month.

I have insurance payments, every month.

I have employee payments, every 2 weeks.

These are just a few of the payments that I have whether it snows or does not.

I also would remind you that the last two years were extremely bad years as far as snow fall amounts, I did not ask any customer for more money because of the increase in snow.

I hope you can understand where I am coming from and I look forward to working with you next year when I am sure we will have many more snowfalls then we had this year.

I look at my service like insurance, and I will always be there to service your property when and if it does snow.

Take care,
Dave Gerl. 
Treelawny Groundskeeping Services.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

We do the service and then send the bill. Some are lucky to get half upfront


Tim Hortons won't even make the coffee until you pay.


----------



## ff1221

We got tired of chasing at the end of the season so it's all upfront by November 1st or we don't clean your driveway, and any commercial customers are by the hour and billed monthly. Grassman made the point, Insurance, employees and finance companies don't take a break just cause it didn't snow. The customers we have had for years are very understanding of our system, but we have several new clients due to my neighbours retirement from snow and this is all new to them (he hasn't sent out invoices in 3 years) there was some sticker shock in the beginning, we'll see how it plays out at the end of the year, and how many requests for a refund we have.


----------



## augerandblade

ff1221. That front mtd blower, the PTo on it does it run back to front or do ya have it coming out the front. Just interested. (My neck could use a break)


----------



## augerandblade

rooferdave;1004869 said:


> HEEYYYY! I logged in to congratulate you on your 1000th and as I did you hit 1001!
> 
> anyhow congrats on your 1000th!


Really enjoy plowsite in the winter months, its nice to identify with others on the hassles, and fun that snowremoval brings and still learning after all these years in the biz. Thanks


----------



## creativedesigns

augerandblade;1005267 said:


> Really enjoy plowsite in the winter months, its nice to identify with others on the hassles, and fun that snowremoval brings and still learning after all these years in the biz. Thanks


I really enjoy the winter months too! I love the equipment breakdowns, the repair bills, the fuel bills & I love the snapon tools invoices too! LOL :laughing:

My float trailer wasn't recieving any breaking power this mornin so I had to get a new break controller for the truck. Its those new Digital ones with the numbers on display!  $ 235 with labor.

Picked up the repaired snowblower today....$800. parts & labor.

Bought a new Snapon air Grease Gun....$114.

And the day ain't over yet!......Im gonna check out the new Lowes Warehouse after dinner tonite. Ahhh, wonder how much money I'll spend there?!?


----------



## ff1221

augerandblade;1005262 said:


> ff1221. That front mtd blower, the PTo on it does it run back to front or do ya have it coming out the front. Just interested. (My neck could use a break)


Shaft runs from a gearbox on the back to the blower. A friend of mine went with the 3 point hitch on the front with a shaft off the crankshaft off the engine and had nothing but problems with shafts and gearboxes so he went to the same setup as I have on his new tractor this year. Definately easier on the neck, I've reduced my chiropractor bills to offset the increased tractor payments.


----------



## Neige

Triple L;1004873 said:


> I cant belive some guys havent even plowed twice when we've done all our resi's 19 times....
> 
> Thats crazy!


That is crasy thats even more than me. How much snow have you gotten in total?


Grassman09;1005050 said:


> So far I've had only one client complain this year. Like someone mentioned you need to get post dated one on signing and one Jan 1st or 15th which ever you prefer. I have a few clients that are cash and i need to hit them up.
> 
> Dave,
> 
> We would like to talk to you about some kind of a refund. There has been very little snow this winter and feel that we should either get some refund or credit towards next year. What can you do for us?
> 
> With help from a friend this was my reply. No word back yet.
> Dear Barbara,
> 
> I can appreciate your concern over the lack of snow, but I would like you to know how it works on my end.
> 
> I have equipment lease payments that I have to pay every month, whether it snows or not.
> 
> I have truck payments, every month.
> 
> I have insurance payments, every month.
> 
> I have employee payments, every 2 weeks.
> 
> These are just a few of the payments that I have whether it snows or does not.
> 
> I also would remind you that the last two years were extremely bad years as far as snow fall amounts, I did not ask any customer for more money because of the increase in snow.
> 
> I hope you can understand where I am coming from and I look forward to working with you next year when I am sure we will have many more snowfalls then we had this year.
> 
> I look at my service like insurance, and I will always be there to service your property when and if it does snow.
> 
> Take care,
> Dave Gerl.
> Treelawny Groundskeeping Services.


:salute: that was beautiful, brought a tear to my eyes.



ff1221;1005252 said:


> We got tired of chasing at the end of the season so it's all upfront by November 1st or we don't clean your driveway, and any commercial customers are by the hour and billed monthly. Grassman made the point, Insurance, employees and finance companies don't take a break just cause it didn't snow. The customers we have had for years are very understanding of our system, but we have several new clients due to my neighbours retirement from snow and this is all new to them (he hasn't sent out invoices in 3 years) there was some sticker shock in the beginning, we'll see how it plays out at the end of the year, and how many requests for a refund we have.


All our resi are pre pay.


----------



## Grassman09

Neige;1005391 said:


> :salute: that was beautiful, brought a tear to my eyes.


Yea I have to thank Jon from PPM for that one. :salute:


----------



## augerandblade

creativedesigns;1005324 said:


> I really enjoy the winter months too! I love the equipment breakdowns, the repair bills, the fuel bills & I love the snapon tools invoices too! LOL :laughing:
> 
> My float trailer wasn't recieving any breaking power this mornin so I had to get a new break controller for the truck. Its those new Digital ones with the numbers on display!  $ 235 with labor.
> 
> Picked up the repaired snowblower today....$800. parts & labor.
> 
> Bought a new Snapon air Grease Gun....$114.
> 
> And the day ain't over yet!......Im gonna check out the new Lowes Warehouse after dinner tonite. Ahhh, wonder how much money I'll spend there?!?


 Yaah it doesnt get any better in Renfrew. Had to replace a light switch under warranty for the last 3 weeks. My excellent dealer John Burnett wired a rough switch up for me. The service manager kept calling after the new switch was in. "Jake we got the switch, when can ya bring the tractor, my reply , tractors busy on the lots or hauling wood out of the bush, I will bring it in when some bigger problem happens.:laughing: Well I brought it in today to replace the switch and to have em check out the puddle of engine oil under neath the tractor everytime it parks running. : Tractor will be down in repair till next week cuz the rear main oil seal on the engine needs replacing. Upside of this is its under warranty. Then I go to use my spare tractor in the bush, it sat for three weeks, now a code appears on the dash mmmmmm wonder whats that gonna cost me( no warranty):


----------



## Triple L

Neige;1005391 said:


> That is crasy thats even more than me. How much snow have you gotten in total?


Somewhere around 60cm or so... Im not exactly sure, Its been alot of those small little 2 - 3 cm deals... Lets say I've learnt alot this winter


----------



## DeVries

One the south side of the lake here we have plowed 5 times at most of our sites. The ones in Hamilton along the lake we have only salted. 

Out of the 5 plows only one was necessary. I brought back all of my equipment that is parked on site hopeing it would snow, it's been a week and still no luck. I only remember one other winter like it I think it was the winter of 05/06 I think, it was a warm one. We did a large retaining wall install in January and the one day we were working in our T shirts.


----------



## augerandblade

Well the 
Renfrew County plow just woke me up, I expected to look out the window and see about 5 cm on the ground. Maybe only a cm there. The county road was black on the side he didnt plow. And like a alarm clock with the snooze button he heads into town turns around and makes another pass by my home. Nothing wrong with thorough service but please County when its Saturday on Sunday night with about between 5 and 10 cm on the pavement would you come and clear it. Talk about plowing only when it suits your schedule. Must be nice. Oh well might as well get dressed and salt the walks down.


----------



## Mr.Markus

In Erin we've done 11 full pushes and 26 full saltings so far this season. Think we beat that in January alone last year.


----------



## augerandblade

Turned out to be a windy nite with drifts infront of stores facing South East. Just got done, check the radar and we have another attack of the Snow Blob coming in. Dang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:angry:


----------



## Bajak

23 full pushes and 18 partial. Only 8 of which were actually at or above the trigger. Easier and quieter in the long run that way.
Never had to battle a 3' drift even once this year. 

With the lack of snow I imagine the ice is pretty dark so the lake will likely warm up faster this year. 

I didn't know Jacob was an Italian name.


----------



## cet

If the forecast doesn't change it looks like we are plowing a few days next week.:crying:


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1006047 said:


> If the forecast doesn't change it looks like we are plowing a few days next week.:crying:


I thought maybe I was dreaming when I saw the forcast. I've kind of got use to thelight winter.


----------



## ff1221

We've done 14 full pushes and three partials on top of that, 10 of those were in January so it looks like February's billing is going to be light.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Monday: Light Snow...5-10 cms.

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## heather lawn spray

The bet is. . . 

is it going to follow the same track as the last 3 systems
or 
is it going to swing farther north (in the usual pattern)?


----------



## JD Dave

heather lawn spray;1006105 said:


> The bet is. . .
> 
> is it going to follow the same track as the last 3 systems
> or
> is it going to swing farther north (in the usual pattern)?


I just noticed that my sig was edited. I wasn't aware they could get into my user account that easy.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Two pushing events with 22 saltings in all. Keep in mind some of the saltings are spot and most of my clients are zero tollerance.... Seems the snow gods might come and visit SW Ontario !!! Good thing we got a warm up last week......


----------



## heather lawn spray

The jet stream is rising under us. We could be in for some action next week.


----------



## snowman4

Big brother is always looking over your shoulder Dave!


----------



## augerandblade

[
I didn't know Jacob was an Italian name.[/QUOTE]

No that was a BS about my name, Im actually a stubborn Dutchman, born a year after my parents immigrated to good ol Canada. Glad they did!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeVries

From what I hear there's nothing wrong with Holland if you like cramped spaces and you don't mind living below sea level I've never been there but have a lot of family there.

My guess on the "storm" next week is it's gona be 5cm's max and be wet and heavy.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1006109 said:


> I just noticed that my sig was edited. I wasn't aware they could get into my user account that easy.


I'd a thought Micheal J Donavan would have known better than to start pulling strings with you like that!  Im sure he wouldn't want to loose guys like JD Dave & Neige off PlowSite.

Care to elaborate Mike? on the manipulation of others accounts.


----------



## augerandblade

DeVries;1006245 said:


> From what I hear there's nothing wrong with Holland if you like cramped spaces and you don't mind living below sea level I've never been there but have a lot of family there.
> 
> My guess on the "storm" next week is it's gona be 5cm's max and be wet and heavy.


Hey I even hate going to Bowmanville in S Ontario, once I see all those hydro lines Im thinking lets turn around and headback to Hillbilly Country. Were gonna see a big snowfall in March, Watch for it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1006109 said:


> I just noticed that my sig was edited. I wasn't aware they could get into my user account that easy.


Maybe the eds got good deals on stereos from JJ.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahahhahahaha

That was good Markus! 

I did email MJD about some of the editing, and they seem to be worried about people talking about editing. I think it might be a wise idea to have a thread that only members can view, members that have been on awhile, to discuss what is kosher and isn't. I understand that they are running a business, and they need sponsors, but I think there is a middle ground that is being missed for the sake of today, but not taking into account the ramifications of tomorrow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

For the most part they do a good job. I've had a few posts deleted that looking back could of been construde as out of line, just moods that I shouldn't voice or sad attempts at humor that don't come across well in a forum format.

On a different note... my plow dealer that I thought the world of in Kitchener went into receivership while I was there today:angry:Couldn't get parts, now i have to set up a new dealer:angry::angry:


----------



## Bajak

Pristine PM ltd;1006543 said:


> I did email MJD about some of the editing, and they seem to be worried about people talking about editing. I think it might be a wise idea to have a thread that only members can view, members that have been on awhile, to discuss what is kosher and isn't. I understand that they are running a business, and they need sponsors, but I think there is a middle ground that is being missed for the sake of today, but not taking into account the ramifications of tomorrow.
> Thanks


No matter what opinion one has, one is always a potential customer to an advertising vendor.

I'm sure Dave had permission to use the content generated by a member in his signature.

I cant believe that long time members, that generated the initial content, that attracted search engines, that attracted users, that generated even more content, that increased S.E.O. ranking, that attracted sponsors, that pay the bills and generate profits....:angry:............are being treated in such a manner.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1006552 said:


> For the most part they do a good job. I've had a few posts deleted that looking back could of been construde as out of line, just moods that I shouldn't voice or sad attempts at humor that don't come across well in a forum format.
> 
> On a different note... my plow dealer that I thought the world of in Kitchener went into receivership while I was there today:angry:Couldn't get parts, now i have to set up a new dealer:angry::angry:


what... who is your dealer?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1006583 said:


> what... who is your dealer?


Delta spring


----------



## Bajak

Mr.Markus;1006590 said:


> Delta spring


Really.... We used to use them quite often when I worked down in that area. I would have never thought.


----------



## JD Dave

I agree with you guys about the editing and in all honesty kind of agree with it being done but when it comes to my own personal sig I think I should be asked to change it.


----------



## Bajak

They should have PM or Emailed first.


----------



## grandview

You guys going to give me the weekend off? Hoping you keep the snow and cold up there,thanks.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1006590 said:


> Delta spring


GET OUT!

WOW, they are by far the biggest plow dealer around here... Heck i think there the only boss and arctic dealer... Well, no, Vincents sells arctic but delta was good for FAST overnight repairs except you had to bend over for it....

Wonder who will pick up the boss lineup...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1006627 said:


> GET OUT!
> 
> WOW, they are by far the biggest plow dealer around here... Heck i think there the only boss and arctic dealer... Well, no, Vincents sells arctic but delta was good for FAST overnight repairs except you had to bend over for it....
> 
> Wonder who will pick up the boss lineup...


Addams Trucking does Boss again but I'm SOL on the Blizzard...waiting to hear back from Kitchener Tractor but they're on the opposite end of where I want them also don't keep the hour that Delta used to, they always took good care of me.Just when you get it all figured out eh?!


----------



## Triple L

Randy Adams is gonna have a little too much on his plate... He'll have the boss lineup, fisher, western, hiniker and who knows what else....

Jeff, Wally and Andrew at Kitchener tractor are a great bunch of guys but they sure as heck aint gonna do any overnight service... Plus they sell very few blades to begin with... You are pretty much SOL...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1006639 said:


> Randy Adams is gonna have a little too much on his plate... He'll have the boss lineup, fisher, western, hiniker and who knows what else....
> 
> Jeff, Wally and Andrew at Kitchener tractor are a great bunch of guys but they sure as heck aint gonna do any overnight service... Plus they sell very few blades to begin with... You are pretty much SOL...


Yeah i might have to look Georgetown/Brampton way.Anybody know a good Blizzard dealer out there.


----------



## Triple L

Is delta still open or are they right closed up... I think I might go get a angle cylinder and an extra solonid for my arctic so then we would be set to go other then if a motor screwed off but that was brand new as of last year...

Didnt delta just get bought up by someone last year, they just refinished the entire showroom...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;1006604 said:


> I agree with you guys about the editing and in all honesty kind of agree with it being done but when it comes to my own personal sig I think I should be asked to change it.


what? How's that fence sitting Dave?
haha


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1006649 said:


> Is delta still open or are they right closed up... I think I might go get a angle cylinder and an extra solonid for my arctic so then we would be set to go other then if a motor screwed off but that was brand new as of last year...
> 
> Didnt delta just get bought up by someone last year, they just refinished the entire showroom...


Door was open at 2:00 but no parts/service avail. Think even the employees are still reeling. I don't think they changed hands but they did close down for a bit because of a service bay fire.Hence the new showroom


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1006663 said:


> what? How's that fence sitting Dave?
> haha


Actually it's prety comfy.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, sorry bud, I just laughed when I read your post. I am just getting antsy, not liking all of these different forecasts.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1006690 said:


> haha, sorry bud, I just laughed when I read your post. I am just getting antsy, not liking all of these different forecasts.


Looking at the forecast the worst one is 10cm. After last year those are a walk in the park. I have 1 contract where I bill double over 15cm and we had 8 of those. We had over 30 twice and the year before we had one that was over 45cm.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I know, I know, but I am getting lazy these days. And we grew alot this year and it was nice not to worry to much.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Mr.Markus;1006668 said:


> Door was open at 2:00 but no parts/service avail. Think even the employees are still reeling. I don't think they changed hands but they did close down for a bit because of a service bay fire.Hence the new showroom


There is the office at Petersburg between Kitchener and Baden for Raydan, could they just be shifting operations to there? Raydan just bought Sturdy and Delta in 2006


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

We just got a 15 min spell of white out... now its just snowing a good pace.
Please accumulate to a push.


----------



## Mr.Markus

heather lawn spray;1006815 said:


> There is the office at Petersburg between Kitchener and Baden for Raydan, could they just be shifting operations to there? Raydan just bought Sturdy and Delta in 2006


I use them for parts and know of their affiliation with Raydan, i really am not there often. I'll try the Petersburg location in the morning but the phones are already rerouted to a new answering service they were refering me to Addams for parts. You would think if they were moving locations they wouldn't have pointed me there. Recent acquisitions may be behind it with the downturn but we can only speculate.
That's pretty much all i know... so I'll shut up now


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I would love to know that side of the business more. We all think our dealers make out like bandits, and maybe they do, maybe they don't. I wonder what the value of the business is and if someone will buy it. If it is bankrupt, then the bank might liquidate, but they could also try and sell the business if it made sense, usually they won't, they just want their quick buck, but you never know.


----------



## cet

Like any business if you have high monthly payments and the economy takes a hit it won't take long to eat through the profits. Some guys love the flash of looking good. If there is one thing I learned early was save for the rainy day.


----------



## Nestech

*Delta Spring???*

Very interesting! Well I am still around anyway!!! Stock parts for Western, Fisher, Arctic and Boss... some Meyer too. Stratford.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Mr.Markus;1006825 said:


> I use them for parts and know of their affiliation with Raydan, i really am not there often. I'll try the Petersburg location in the morning but the phones are already rerouted to a new answering service they were refering me to Addams for parts. You would think if they were moving locations they wouldn't have pointed me there. Recent acquisitions may be behind it with the downturn but we can only speculate.
> That's pretty much all i know... so I'll shut up now


Adams was the initial dealer in '93 when there was about 3 V-Boss's in the county


----------



## heather lawn spray

Nestech;1006847 said:


> Very interesting! Well I am still around anyway!!! Stock parts for Western, Fisher, Arctic and Boss... some Meyer too. Stratford.


Wanna become my new best friend?


----------



## Mr.Markus

heather lawn spray;1006848 said:


> Adams was the initial dealer in '93 when there was about 3 V-Boss's in the county


Bought my first plow from Randy 3 yrs before he sold to Delta.


----------



## creativedesigns

cet;1006838 said:


> Like any business if you have high monthly payments and the economy takes a hit it won't take long to eat through the profits. Some guys love the flash of looking good. If there is one thing I learned early was save for the rainy day.


Regardless of the poor economy, commercial malls & schools still need proper snow management services. CET, what do u do in the spring/summer/fall seasons? tymusic

All my snow accounts are contracts, so we get paid monthly (over a 6 month period)


----------



## cet

Cut grass. Last year I only had 3 days work. Lots of golfing. This year I already have a full week for 2 guys. Might bid some more. Maybe not and just golf more.


----------



## creativedesigns

cet;1006870 said:


> Cut grass. Last year I only had 3 days work. Lots of golfing. This year I already have a full week for 2 guys. Might bid some more. Maybe not and just golf more.


Ah, keeps ya busy eh! For some reason I thought you did landscape & interlock.

Do u play 9 hole or 18 hole, like Tiger?  :waving:


----------



## grandview

cet;1006838 said:


> Like any business if you have high monthly payments and the economy takes a hit it won't take long to eat through the profits. Some guys love the flash of looking good. If there is one thing I learned early was save for the rainy day.


I heard through the grapevine that you plow in Armani snowsuits.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

grandview;1006893 said:


> I heard through the grapevine that you plow in Armani snowsuits.


haha, Armani isn't good enough for Chris, Holt Renfrew keeps the best stuff for him. The salt stains come out of the better fabrics easier.


----------



## cet

creativedesigns;1006882 said:


> Ah, keeps ya busy eh! For some reason I thought you did landscape & interlock.
> 
> Do u play 9 hole or 18 hole, like Tiger?  :waving:


If I played like Tiger I wouldn't be plowing snow.payup


----------



## grandview

cet;1006906 said:


> If I played like Tiger I wouldn't be plowing snow.payup


You want to be a gigolo?


----------



## rooferdave

"sigh" just started a cleanup with my garbage firm (fivebucksabag.com) and roofing at the same site, about 3 days work and here we go #$%^$# snow on Mon lol now I gotta work my tail off tommorrow and Sun and have been on the phone getting extra help half the night, to boot my truck was booked in mon/ tues to have the transfer case dropped and the bushings changed, gotta cancell that tommorrow and get ready for Mon. Next time you all need an event just book me for a roof!


----------



## cet

That sounds like experience talking. You 2 seem to be making all the money.

Surprised you 2 have any money left driving Fords.:laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Some of my guys would love to work on the weekend. Let me know.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

cet;1006914 said:


> That sounds like experience talking. You 2 seem to be making all the money.
> 
> Surprised you 2 have any money left driving Fords.:laughing:


hey, under warranty! The two greatest words in the English language. Next to " down graded!"


----------



## rooferdave

goodnight all 5:30 comes early for us roofers!


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1006921 said:


> hey, under warranty! The two greatest words in the English language. Next to " down graded!"


Shortest sentence "I am", longest sentence "I do". :laughing: You will find out soon enough.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahaha, yeah, already sort of there, mortgage rates are going up really soon btw! Get a preapp before the 15th of March.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1006959 said:


> hahaha, yeah, already sort of there, mortgage rates are going up really soon btw! Get a preapp before the 15th of March.


How do you know rates are going up. By how much.


----------



## rooferdave

cet;1006914 said:


> That sounds like experience talking. You 2 seem to be making all the money.
> 
> Surprised you 2 have any money left driving Fords.:laughing:


where you talking about me? or am I a bit lost here (roofers not known for ur high iq's lol)

personally I am a gmc 2500 only guy and only western plows (up to 4 now)


----------



## creativedesigns

grandview;1006893 said:


> I heard through the grapevine that you plow in Armani snowsuits.


Ahaha, on Friday nites I wear luxury Dolce & Gabanna mens underwear with Gucci sunglasses! LOL


----------



## cet

rooferdave;1006972 said:


> where you talking about me? or am I a bit lost here (roofers not known for ur high iq's lol)
> 
> personally I am a gmc 2500 only guy and only western plows (up to 4 now)


Thought you went to bed

I was talking to PPM and Grandview. I have Chev/GMC also. Just a little fun we usually have. Nothing too serious.

Now you booking a job and making it snow is a different matter.:angry:


----------



## rooferdave

cet;1006986 said:


> Thought you went to bed
> 
> I was talking to PPM and Grandview. I have Chev/GMC also. Just a little fun we usually have. Nothing too serious.
> 
> Now you booking a job and making it snow is a different matter.:angry:


comp has bug and crashed ppm sent me a pm and I had to stay up now I am missing my beauty sleep ( if you meet me you will see I have missed lots!) as for the ford / chev thing my dad always has driven/fixed fords and thats why I drive a chev (snicker)

and why oh why did I book thiis job


----------



## rooferdave

Pristine PM ltd;1006915 said:


> Some of my guys would love to work on the weekend. Let me know.


pm sent phone message left


----------



## grandview

creativedesigns;1006976 said:


> Ahaha, on Friday nites I wear luxury Dolce & Gabanna mens underwear with Gucci sunglasses! LOL


And your wife called Rush about it, and now the world knows about you!


----------



## augerandblade

What?????????No Work for me to do this morning. (Wind has shifted no more Quebec/Newfoundland snow coming in)


----------



## grandview

augerandblade;1007120 said:


> What?????????No Work for me to do this morning. (Wind has shifted no more Quebec/Newfoundland snow coming in)


Then go back into your igloo and rub noses with your wife!


----------



## ff1221

Clear as a bell out all night, hard frost on everything, looks like it could be a sunny day here on the shores of Lake Huron.


----------



## DeVries

Monday has already been down graded to 5 cm's. Figures.


----------



## Triple L

Yup down graded from 10 to 5-10 for here to... Hopefully by tomarrow it will be less then 5 xysport


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;1007167 said:


> Monday has already been down graded to 5 cm's. Figures.





Triple L;1007169 said:


> Yup down graded from 10 to 5-10 for here to... Hopefully by tomarrow it will be less then 5 xysport




I enjoy the downgrading of a storm as much as the next guy (except for Dave - must be a farmer thing). But...

How much of this might be trying to save face, after all the other "misses" this year. Weren't we talking a week ago about the next whopper - ended up with 2" here, when it was supposed to be 6". It's going to be a wait and see thing again - some will get snow, some will get none, and they have no way of knowing.


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;1006976 said:


> Ahaha, on Friday nites I wear luxury Dolce & Gabanna mens underwear with Gucci sunglasses! LOL


Are you sure....

Isnt this your style Miley?


----------



## DeVries

Well if I go by the temps for Monday 0 will get us wet snow at best especially with the sun and above 0 temps for today and Sunday.

P.S Triple
Please no more pics


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

4-8" is the guess around here. As the runs progress the storm north the potential for slop increases around here, also the dreaded dry slot.... The radiant heat on the back does feel great when outside. 

Spring will be here soon but late in my opinon. For in the south by this time of year the buds are out and they are cutting grass by the end of March (North Carolina) As of a few days ago they still had snow on the ground!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

cet;1006963 said:


> How do you know rates are going up. By how much.


A new insurance is being added to the rates, so on paper rates may look the same, but they will cost a lot more due to this insurance being added.


----------



## augerandblade

grandview;1007122 said:


> Then go back into your igloo and rub noses with your wife!


No time, gotta go into town for a new pair of snow shoes


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

The potential for a Monster exists late in the week!!!! With stupid snow.......!!!!!!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Looks like we wont be ice fishing next week...


----------



## heather lawn spray

5-10 cm here for next week


----------



## Triple L

Seems like everyone is saying snow now for monday... Jon should be relieved with no more mixed forcasts compared to yesterday.....

Except accu seems to be the only one calling for freezing rain - 

Monday Night
Rain and freezing rain late; until then, breezy in the evening with snow of varying rates, up to 1"


----------



## cet

The only time I look at accu weather is to check the temps where my parents are in Florida. They suck at Canadian forecasts.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Is grandview as funny in person? Cause the pictures he finds online are priceless!
I wonder if he carries around a few print outs to hold up here and there during a face to face conversation. I LMAO on some of them 

How many times have you plowed in Buffalo Grandview?

Monday is 5cms but in scattered Flurries... how so?
Tuesday is Rain and Snow 5-10cms with 5mm of rain

So my bet is some flurries on monday night... then it will turn to slop and i'll need a squeegee instead of a plow.


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1007183 said:


> Are you sure....
> 
> Isnt this your style Miley?


Nah, my style is more with the Pole! LOL 

It's a party in the USA!!!


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1007251 said:


> Is grandview as funny in person? Cause the pictures he finds online are priceless!
> 
> He is usually available for Beer and Wings if you ever go to Buffalo. Just don't let him order the wings.
> He is also a reliable shipping address if you need something shipped.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1007214 said:


> A new insurance is being added to the rates, so on paper rates may look the same, but they will cost a lot more due to this insurance being added.


I think this insurance you are talking about is only going to be because they are increasing demands to qualify. Now with new rules that are being proposed you will have to have more down otherwise you will require cmhc (insurance) I think instead of 5% down was going to be 10% down. and decreasing the common amortization period of 35 to 30.
The only problem with cmch insurance is that if there is every trouble that you are in there is basically no negotiating with the bank to get out of crap... because they dont care casue there rear end it covered by the insurance. I know someone who negotiated himself out of bankruptcy and started to settle with the bank and get out where as if he would have had cmch insurance on his mortgage they would pulled the plug. Banks want people to have cmhc cause its a win for them if there is a problem and its all paid by the consumer. Problem is if all of a sudden there are TONS of problems forclosures ect and cmhc starts to have to pay out big time then this is where we get into trouble.

If you are looking at a mortage today, check out presidentschoice.. I have a few friends who just bought and delt with Presidentchoice. yes the grocery company for your mortgage. I know


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1007261 said:


> MIDTOWNPC;1007251 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is grandview as funny in person? Cause the pictures he finds online are priceless!
> 
> He is usually available for Beer and Wings if you ever go to Buffalo. Just don't let him order the wings.
> He is also a reliable shipping address if you need something shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> so basically you guys just use him for his address. lol payup I hope you guys buy the wings and beer atleast.
Click to expand...


----------



## cet

They also said you have to qualify for a 5 year fixed rate. You might be able to qualify for the lowest rate but not necessarily the 5 year rate. I don't thing you have to take the 5 year rate. They also said if you were buying a rental/investment property that you needed 20% down.

Too many people living on the edge where a .5% increase in rates puts them in trouble.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1007265 said:



> They also said you have to qualify for a 5 year fixed rate. You might be able to qualify for the lowest rate but not necessarily the 5 year rate. I don't thing you have to take the 5 year rate. They also said if you were buying a rental/investment property that you needed 20% down.
> 
> Too many people living on the edge where a .5% increase in rates puts them in trouble.


Thats right!
Borrowing is a crazy game. I love numbers.

House of cards is a good show to watch online that was about the US. Was on NBC a year or so.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am going to do a decent down-payment to avoid some of the insurance. I am going to go with PC due to the points! You do really well with them.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Intrest rates are starting to scare me... In the US the problem is in the dept factor, 53 000 000 000 000 000.00 in all !!! A stagering fact for the US to get out of dept it would take $45 000.00 from every man women and child to do so!!!! That is living on the edge and with that I put no confidence on the interest on staying low.......

Has anyone looked into Manulife One??? A friend of mine just moved from PC to them. It is a different game, no more morgage payments..... You have only one bank account with your mortgage and everything built into it. From what I understand you can really save interest but if the interest rate explodes yours will too . Variable rate only!!!!


----------



## augerandblade

Manulife is not a solid company anymore, they are still on the watch list, according to a CBC radio show that I was listening to. IMO you gotta have inflation, isnt nice that its running around 2% mark, interest rates will go up if the economy starts to warm up. So you wanna have it moving up (slightly) As soon as the economy starts to rev, then I get to whine about high fuel prices screwing with my hauling business in the summer and how the customer whines about the fuel surcharges. Bottom line ,Nobody rich or poor can really Win. Keep your head down and Work.


----------



## creativedesigns

*Permacon Meetings *: March 2 @ Toronto Congress Centre, 650 Dixon Rd.

: March 10 @ Hampton Inn Ottawa Conference Centre, 200 Coventry Rd

*Techo-Bloc Meetings* : March 9 @ SilverCity Burlington Cinemas, 1250 Brant Street

: March 10 @ SilverCity Richmond Hill Cinemas, 8725 Yonge Street

: April 1 @ Ottawa Coliseum, 3090 Carling Ave


----------



## grandview

Yep, JD and Cet treat me like their Mistress, only stopping by when they need something.


Been out plowing about 20 times.


----------



## Bajak

Who needs any other thread than this one. Tons to be learned here.

My mortgage comes up for renewal Apr. 1. Currently I could have it paid in 3 years but I may just go for 5. I have a feeling the few extra bucks a month may be needed.
It's hard say what will happen in one year yet alone five.

Over 48 hours here with not even a single flake.


----------



## JD Dave

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1007338 said:


> Intrest rates are starting to scare me... In the US the problem is in the dept factor, 53 000 000 000 000 000.00 in all !!! A stagering fact for the US to get out of dept it would take $45 000.00 from every man women and child to do so!!!! That is living on the edge and with that I put no confidence on the interest on staying low.......
> 
> Has anyone looked into Manulife One??? A friend of mine just moved from PC to them. It is a different game, no more morgage payments..... You have only one bank account with your mortgage and everything built into it. From what I understand you can really save interest but if the interest rate explodes yours will too . Variable rate only!!!!


I have a few friends that have done this. If your always watching interest rates you can switch back into a fixed mortgage. You can really save some dough in the mean time. CET took my mortgage it was pocket change to him.


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1007488 said:


> Yep, JD and Cet treat me like their Mistress, only stopping by when they need something.
> 
> Been out plowing about 20 times.


You love every min of it.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1007503 said:


> You love every min of it.


Which part?


----------



## heather lawn spray

grandview;1007508 said:


> Which part?


The part when JD or CET need a new Joystick


----------



## augerandblade

creativedesigns;1007437 said:


> *Permacon Meetings *: March 2 @ Toronto Congress Centre, 650 Dixon Rd.
> 
> : March 10 @ Hampton Inn Ottawa Conference Centre, 200 Coventry Rd
> 
> *Techo-Bloc Meetings* : March 9 @ SilverCity Burlington Cinemas, 1250 Brant Street
> 
> : March 10 @ SilverCity Richmond Hill Cinemas, 8725 Yonge Street
> 
> : April 1 @ Ottawa Coliseum, 3090 Carling Ave


My brother is the techno block dealer here in Renfrew, maybe youve seen the large garden centre by the water tower on the retail, big box store strip just outa town.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Lots of people will want to hold private mortgages soon, they aren't making money anywhere else. 

Id like to own enough properties that Im my own best customer for plowing. I hate grass so someone else can do that.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

heather lawn spray;1007517 said:


> The part when JD or CET need a new Joystick


I was told they both use hand helds.


----------



## augerandblade

Ive been tempted to add a sign to my trucks that " hey a little bit of "grass" is good for you, but stay away from the "snow". But then again better not


----------



## JD Dave

heather lawn spray;1007517 said:


> The part when JD or CET need a new Joystick


That's what happens when you have happy hands.



MIDTOWNPC;1007537 said:


> I was told they both use hand helds.


That would take both hands and how would we drink coffee while doing that.


----------



## heather lawn spray

JD Dave;1007565 said:


> That's what happens when you have happy hands.
> 
> That would take both hands and how would we drink coffee while doing that.


IV drip?


----------



## Triple L

Gonna be cleaning out the shop soon -

8000 watt generator for sale, 5 hours, like new - $1000
Walker dethatcher attachment - only used for 2 seasons - Make an offer
Detroit Diesel 318 motor - $1000 or best offer
2 - Big plastic totes - 1000 litre i think, with aluminum cage around with ball valve at the bottom - Great for making brine i would think, Make an offer

p.m. me if interested


----------



## cet

With the low interest rates we are going to need more money to retire. The days of making 10% or more on your money are gone. Investment property might be the way to go. The housing market is always on the rise. Not sure I want to be a landlord though.


----------



## ff1221

DeVries;1007167 said:


> Monday has already been down graded to 5 cm's. Figures.


5-10 for here but I am sure that will change by this time tomorrow.


----------



## cet

ff1221;1007698 said:


> 5-10 for here but I am sure that will change by this time tomorrow.


I wish I had the confidence you guys have that this one is getting down graded. I don't really like when it is supposed to happen. It looks like it is overnight Monday. Most of my places you are not allowed on site after 7am. That means people drive on it all day and pack it in and then you have to try and scrape out the packed snow.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Lay down a salt pattern before the event? Helps with separation and reduces plowable snow


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Look at the temps they are saying it will be early tuesday morning... I don't know... I don't get where they are getting the 5-10 on monday from. Scattered flurries isn't 5-10 in my limited understanding.


----------



## Elite_Maint

I hope we don't get any snow!!....


----------



## grandview

E Maintenance;1007889 said:


> I hope we don't get any snow!!....


Sounds like you have all seasonal accounts.payup


----------



## cet

As much as that would put a smile on my face I don't think that is going to happen. We have had it pretty easy.


----------



## JD Dave

Am I the only one looking for an upgrade. 10 20 or 30 we still have to plow. I actually don't like all of our machinery sitting this long.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1007898 said:


> Am I the only one looking for an upgrade. 10 20 or 30 we still have to plow. I actually don't like all of our machinery sitting this long.


Well you could always have a tractor square dance Saturday nightwesport


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1007903 said:


> Well you could always have a tractor square dance Saturday nightwesport


I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## DeVries

JD Dave;1007898 said:


> Am I the only one looking for an upgrade. 10 20 or 30 we still have to plow. I actually don't like all of our machinery sitting this long.


Same here, it isn't good for the crews not to plow snow for so long also, we're all rusty.


----------



## snowman4

JD Dave;1007898 said:


> Am I the only one looking for an upgrade. 10 20 or 30 we still have to plow. I actually don't like all of our machinery sitting this long.


50-60 sounds good to me!

Actually, I would much prefer 5 or 6, 10cm storms. Too much clutching for 50-60cm!!

Man, I'm soo poor these days


----------



## cet

A couple of you guys should move to Alaska. :waving:


----------



## rooferdave

worked our bums off today (5 of us) and got the roof job/ clean up job done by 5 o'clock so I can chill before the snow, I vote we get almost nothing now!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Man, the speed skating was a disappointment... those Koreans are fast!


----------



## augerandblade

JD Dave;1007898 said:


> Am I the only one looking for an upgrade. 10 20 or 30 we still have to plow. I actually don't like all of our machinery sitting this long.


Fired up my old Case 1070s today just in case I dont get my new Case Int. back from the dealer, turns out the rear main seal is leaking. I gave everything a spin this past week, doesnt sound like a big storm coming early this week, right now we got a light system coming from Quebec (again)


----------



## DeVries

Just checked its back to 5-10 cm's and 5mm of rain. This could get interesting especially when the temps are supposed to to 0.


----------



## augerandblade

Yup , now it looks like a messy week ahead, snow/rain mix. Might see my salt pile reduced. Guys have been calling in letting me know they are available. Looks Good. Wanna be busy for the next three weeks on snow, then hopefully mid to end of March is quiet.


----------



## cet

Last Thursday I went and looked at a 1 day job. Friends of mine wanted some small things fixed at their Son's house while he is working the Olympics. I told them I could do it no problem. Now snow for the next 5 days. Never fails, every time I do anything it snows. You guys can blame this one on me.:crying:


----------



## Triple L

Nice going Chris :angry: LOL

Just when some nice lawn maintenance tenders come up for bid to, never fails


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1007898 said:


> Am I the only one looking for an upgrade. 10 20 or 30 we still have to plow. I actually don't like all of our machinery sitting this long.


Your clients aren't angry with you for not plowing. They know you like to salt alot, so its all relative!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have this funny feeling... we are going to get a decent week.
I think there will be a few that get caught with there pants down... I really do. Infact im hoping that around here. I know lots of guys that are perpush and I have even heard that some of their workers have gone to find other work to keep them busy and Im thinking that when called they are not going to be that readily available. Espeically when they look at this mixed up forcast and think "well its been wrong all year" I havent hooked up the plow in a long time. Im going to the yard in a bit to hook things up and make sure nothing has gone into hibernation. 

I moved my summer rims and tires yesterday... gave them a little rub. 
Im going to go rub them some more is seems to be working.
Maybe I should put them on for an hour or so.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1008325 said:


> I moved my summer rims and tires yesterday... gave them a little rub.
> Im going to go rub them some more is seems to be working.


Chances are you would prob get better results rubbing something else then rubbing your rims and thinking its going to snow this week.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

EC is only calling for a salting now...


----------



## dingybigfoot

will be interesting to say the least.


----------



## creativedesigns

Pristine PM ltd;1008434 said:


> EC is only calling for a salting now...


Keep rubbing Pristine! 

Cuz I know JD Dave is, lol :laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grassman09;1008384 said:


> Chances are you would prob get better results rubbing something else then rubbing your rims and thinking its going to snow this week.


Enviro Ill be salting, TWN Ill be plowing and salting

Its the showcase showdown on the price is right which showcase would you like to bid on? enviro or twn


----------



## grandview

So what your saying is you rubbed one out in the garage?


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1008434 said:


> EC is only calling for a salting now...


I have this feeling that EC is only counting the daytime snow and not the overnight. It is now 10-15cm. I am counting on the worst.

This is not a good time for me for this to happen. Lots going on with the family.


----------



## Bajak

All I know right now is that sun sure feels good.xysport


----------



## grandview

Bajak;1008519 said:


> All I know right now is that sun sure feels good.xysport


Thank you for sharing it with me today!


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1008434 said:


> EC is only calling for a salting now...


You might want to look again.

Here's what JD looks like prsport


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1008463 said:


> Enviro Ill be salting, TWN Ill be plowing and salting
> 
> Its the showcase showdown on the price is right which showcase would you like to bid on? enviro or twn


I know its been warm but I didn't know its been warm enough to have green grass. 

I'll take envri Canada for $500 please.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grassman09;1008546 said:


> I know its been warm but I didn't know its been warm enough to have green grass.
> 
> I'll take envri Canada for $500 please.


Thats an older picture...

Monday for me in Cobourg its saying 2cms
Monday Night : Snow changing to wet snow overnight. Amount 10 cm. Wind east 30 km/h. Temperature steady near zero.

We started the season with a wet and heavy mess... looks like we might end it the same way. 
Let the games begin.

Im going to rub a few more.


----------



## creativedesigns

MIDTOWNPC;1008552 said:


> Let the games begin. Im going to rub a few more.


I wouldn't rub too much, ur wife might get angry! LOL


----------



## Plowing in Scar

Good day people! I'm new to this site ... so that makes me a newbie! ... but I've been plowing since, ... well, if I told y'all, Pristine (because he's local to me) would probably kick my butt! Actually, I think Pristine used to do a funeral home near a property I do! But I digress ...

Like 680 NEWS, with weather and traffic on the 10's, I started on page one, then eleven, etc. to arrive at the last couple of pages. I may ask some questions which may have been answered a while back, but I don't have the time or patience to read through 490 some pages looking for whatever it is I'm looking for! Sorry!

But as for the weather, at about 3:10 PM, today, TWN (on the computer) is calling for:
2-4 cm Mon. afternoon; 1 mm rain & 1-3 cm snow Tues.; up to 5 cm Wed.; 2-4 cm Thurs. & Fri.; up to 1 cm Sat.; and 1-3 cm on Sun. Now we all know how wrong they've been ... at least in the east end (Scarborough). I've plowed twice! Salted a few properties (that don't ***** about salt!) and as a nice gesture, I went out (on a 1-2 cm snowfall) and salted ALL my properties, ... NO CHARGE! ... because they're paying for plowing and getting nothing in return for their money and one guy (I do 9 props. for) actually called and left a message *****ing about putting salt down!. Some guys will frown on doing that, and others will throw down some salt to give the people something for their $$. And keep the contract next year!

Anyway, I really don't want to see any snow! Unless we get it during the day, then we can plow it all night. I'm just a little guy, so if it happens as I mentioned, I can do everything myself! If anyone's curious, I work for the 'mafia' in the summer and do my own plowing in the winter. I've been plowing since the days of when your plow was hooked to your truck and you drove to the site, got out, loosened the load binder on the chain, got in and pushed the snow to the end, backed up a bit, got out, tightened the load binder, then got in and backed up and started the process all over again!

Okay, ... I only did that one night when the motor on my Meyers died, and I had to finish the lot. Then I went and got a new motor and put it on! From all my years of towing, you learn: "Where's there's a will, there's a way!"

Also, I wanted to make a couple of comments, that I noticed here and there: re: deadwood accounts -- over the years I've taken some people to small claim's court and won AND lost! Because of this, I think we should be able to post these deadbeats, and you have to be able to back up your claim! This would give a head's up when these people call looking for a quote! I've got one (new) guy who sent me one cheque so far! And I got into the habit a long time ago to photocopy the chqs. and staple them to my invoices! It helps a little if you go to court! Anyway, I'll fulfill my contract, and when they don't, I'll collect by court or collection agency!

This year's been an El Nino year like we had about 8 yrs. ago! So the next few are probably going to be regular winter's!

Anyway, I just wanted to make myself known, ... rather than lurking in the dark! Mostly, I keep to myself, so I don't know a lot of the guys in the industry.

Thanks for letting me in ...

D.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

creativedesigns;1008562 said:


> I wouldn't rub too much, ur wife might get angry! LOL


Ill rub her...

..rims too


----------



## grandview

Creative wife would preferred he rubbed it all day ,this way he'll leave her alone !


----------



## Triple L

Welcome "plowing in scar" :waving:


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1008543 said:


> You might want to look again.
> 
> Here's what JD looks like prsport


Your right and here's what Mr Pristine looks like.:crying::


----------



## creativedesigns

grandview;1008574 said:


> Creative wife would preferred he rubbed it all day ,this way he'll leave her alone !


Yea, Eh! Im sure she'd rather be with that Rich Snyder Fellow! LMAO


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hey Plowing in Scar,

Nice to have someone else from Scarborough here. What funeral home? We don't actually have any, and I we never have, so I am kinda curious about that. 

Mafia? So you work for the city of Toronto? haha


----------



## dingybigfoot

I had one of my resi's call me yesterday complaining.
asking if we can restructure our seasonal contract seeing 
how we have'nt had any snow. She cant justify paying.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

They will do that, good luck getting the money. I am almost all paid up for resi's. One guy won't respond to my calls for some reason, I think he might be in the hospital, so I hope he is ok, and there are a few that are away, but they should pay soon.


----------



## dingybigfoot

I hear you pristine! I'm almost all paid up as well.
Its these last few that might be evasive.


----------



## musclecarboy

2/3 of the season gone, not much snow to speak of. It's not a bad thing to have some snow to remind people its still winter. Good luck this week guys


----------



## dingybigfoot

musclecarboy;1008699 said:


> 2/3 of the season gone, not much snow to speak of. It's not a bad thing to have some snow to remind people its still winter. Good luck this week guys


i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## creativedesigns

Grassman09;1005050 said:


> So far I've had only one client complain this year. Like someone mentioned you need to get post dated one on signing and one Jan 1st or 15th which ever you prefer. I have a few clients that are cash and i need to hit them up.
> 
> Dave,
> 
> We would like to talk to you about some kind of a refund. There has been very little snow this winter and feel that we should either get some refund or credit towards next year. What can you do for us?
> 
> With help from a friend this was my reply. No word back yet.
> Dear Barbara,
> 
> I can appreciate your concern over the lack of snow, but I would like you to know how it works on my end.
> 
> I have equipment lease payments that I have to pay every month, whether it snows or not.
> 
> I have truck payments, every month.
> 
> I have insurance payments, every month.
> 
> I have employee payments, every 2 weeks.
> 
> These are just a few of the payments that I have whether it snows or does not.
> 
> I also would remind you that the last two years were extremely bad years as far as snow fall amounts, I did not ask any customer for more money because of the increase in snow.
> 
> I hope you can understand where I am coming from and I look forward to working with you next year when I am sure we will have many more snowfalls then we had this year.
> 
> I look at my service like insurance, and I will always be there to service your property when and if it does snow.
> 
> Take care,
> Dave Gerl.
> Treelawny Groundskeeping Services.


Dingybigfoot : Heres a classic example of what to write. It has also been tearfully approved by Paul V, lol. I trust that your resi will fully pay you with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## dingybigfoot

hey creative. i likes!
i'm gonna give that one a go.


----------



## cet

Ask them if they ask for a refund for car or house insurance when they don't have a claim.

Tell her you will call her everytime you are on site. doing site checks, working. At home spending time doing paper work or working on quotes. These people really piss me off. Mind you I don't have any like that.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Latest forecast looks like salt, salt and more salt...all week long.


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;1008743 said:


> Latest forecast looks like salt, salt and more salt...all week long.


No plowing?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

TWN's showing 

Monday 2-4, Tuesday 1, Wednesday 2-4, Thursday 1-3, Friday 2-4, Sat 1, Sunday 1-3. 

Our trigger is 5cms on commercial but we will plow less...but not if its 2 cms. 

School trigger is 7.5 cms (3 inches)-so chances are we'll be salting them.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That's not nighttime though... I think we will have a decent plowable by midnight, that we will want to get up fast before it becomes soggy.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think EC is going to be alot more accurate. 


Monday
Increasing cloudiness. Snow beginning near noon. Amount 2 cm. Wind becoming east 20 km/h early in the afternoon. High zero.

Monday night
Snow changing to wet snow overnight. Amount 10 cm. Wind east 30 km/h. Temperature steady near zero.


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;1008758 said:


> TWN's showing
> 
> Monday 2-4, Tuesday 1, Wednesday 2-4, Thursday 1-3, Friday 2-4, Sat 1, Sunday 1-3.
> 
> Our trigger is 5cms on commercial but we will plow less...but not if its 2 cms.
> 
> School trigger is 7.5 cms (3 inches)-so chances are we'll be salting them.


Not sure where you got Monday's numbers from. 2-4 is for the afternoon only. Monday is 10-15.

I'm good for coffee some day when it is slow. I just have a few family things going right now. My Mother in law is quite sick. Ray said he had a good visit.


----------



## cet

This should be a walk in the park for you young guns. I wish I could even remember when I was your age. Maybe JD can recall.:laughing:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Anythime Chris...

I didnt see 10-15 anywhere on TWN. Maybe I'm missing something...


----------



## cet

Monday is all ready gone. It has Sunday evening, overnight then Monday morning, afternoon and then it goes to Tuesday. Monday during the day and overnight is 10-15cm. I'm pretty sure anyway's.


----------



## ff1221

2- 4 for here, definately downgraded, but snow in the forecast from Wednesday to Friday, so we might get better billing yet.


----------



## cet

ff1221;1008786 said:


> 2- 4 for here, definately downgraded, but snow in the forecast from Wednesday to Friday, so we might get better billing yet.


http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/city/pages/on-28_metric_e.html

Doesn't look like 2-4 to me. I don't want you to miss out on the fun.


----------



## creativedesigns

JohnnyRoyale;1008743 said:


> Latest forecast looks like salt, salt and more salt...all week long.





JohnnyRoyale;1008758 said:


> TWN's showing
> 
> Our trigger is 5cms on commercial but we will plow less...but not if its 2 cms.
> 
> School trigger is 7.5 cms (3 inches)-so chances are we'll be salting them.


....Or you can plow more & salt less!?! Seems more cost effective IMO 

 5cm trigger on com's, that seems high! lol ours are 2cm. tymusic


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;1008825 said:


> 5cm trigger on com's, that seems high! lol ours are 2cm. tymusic]


I know, I've had a customer go from zero tollerance 6 years ago, to plow all the time with a little bit of salt, to plow all the time with no salt, to this year, plow only at 2" or more... Stuff like that is kinda a piss off, but also im still thankful that im servicing the property but I HAVE TO get that 2" trigger back down to 1 or 2 cm... Its embarrasing driving by a property that you shoulda plowed but cant because the contract and having it look soo stupid...

WN - says 10-15 for me! Just put the blades on the trucks...


----------



## cet

Triple L;1008960 said:


> I know, I've had a customer go from zero tollerance 6 years ago, to plow all the time with a little bit of salt, to plow all the time with no salt, to this year, plow only at 2" or more... Stuff like that is kinda a piss off, but also im still thankful that im servicing the property but I HAVE TO get that 2" trigger back down to 1 or 2 cm... Its embarrasing driving by a property that you shoulda plowed but cant because the contract and having it look soo stupid...
> 
> WN - says 10-15 for me! Just put the blades on the trucks...


I have contracts that say no salt until 1" and plow at 2". Up until this year I was embarrassed to say I did the work. Now I just try to keep the places black. Same contract but I raised my prices to keep it black and got most of my work back. The 10 places I lost have been a mess most of the year but in all fairness the guy is going by the letter of the contract.


----------



## creativedesigns

WOW, what a nerv-racking game between Canada & USA!!! Its the end of 2nd peroid, but Im sure Canada will sweep them off their feet for a WIN. tymusic tymusic tymusic tymusic


----------



## cet

They need to beat Miller.


----------



## JD Dave

Should be a fun week. Go Canada!!!!


----------



## cet

This one's over.


----------



## JD Dave

I think we need some luck now.


----------



## buckwheat_la

not looking so great for Canada


----------



## JD Dave

If they score on this PP will be in good shape.


----------



## cet

Dreamer's tymusic


----------



## cet

That was just to tease you.


----------



## buckwheat_la

2 minutes for 2 goals, no problem GO CANADA!!!


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1009117 said:


> That was just to tease you.


They learned that from my wife.


----------



## cet

Your so excited about tomorrow you don't need you wife tonight:laughing:


----------



## creativedesigns

DAMN DAMN DAMN  If Canada would'a played with intensity like they did in the last minute thru-out the whole game, theyd'a won it for sure.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Bring in Marc Andre Fleury for the next game.


----------



## musclecarboy

Lovely, they upgraded tomorrow to 10-15.... Bring on the fun!


----------



## cet

I thought you Young guys lived for this.


----------



## Elite_Maint

It says Monday snow beginning near noon. Amount 2 cm. Snow changing to wet snow overnight. Amount 10 cm. Thats what i see... looks like it's gonna be a plow event!...


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1009215 said:


> I thought you Young guys lived for this.


Hope you were talking to me.


----------



## cet

cet;1009130 said:


> Your so excited about tomorrow you don't need you wife tonight:laughing:


This one I was talking to you JD:laughing:

You don't fit into the Young thoughts.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1009233 said:


> This one I was talking to you JD:laughing:
> 
> You don't fit into the Young thoughts.


I was ignoring that one. My wife has been talking babies and with the lack of snow.............. So yes I won't need her this week. If I have time I might dye what's left of my hair.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1009238 said:


> I was ignoring that one. My wife has been talking babies and with the lack of snow.............. So yes I won't need her this week. If I have time I might dye what's left of my hair.


20 minutes and very little discomfort will take care of that. Plan it during your busy season and she might not find out. Problem is I guess you don't have a busy season. LOL

What colour are you thinking, a nice blonde.

How's the gym? Can you get there without your GPS?


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1009239 said:


> 20 minutes and very little discomfort will take care of that. Plan it during your busy season and she might not find out. Problem is I guess you don't have a busy season. LOL
> 
> What colour are you thinking, a nice blonde.
> 
> How's the gym? Can you get there without your GPS?


That was pretty funny and for some reason I don't have a come back which is disappointing. Off to bed I go.


----------



## JD Dave

Hey Chris can I borrow your new truck?


----------



## cet

What's that link for. 

My new truck might have to sit this one out. My one guy can't make this one. I am going to have to do his run and I need a tailgate salter so it looks like I will be driving the red 98. Send my a tractor and I will send you my truck. and I mean one of those green tractors.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

musclecarboy;1009202 said:


> Lovely, they upgraded tomorrow to 10-15.... Bring on the fun!


Where do you see that?


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1009298 said:


> Where do you see that?


TWN Jon. Do your guys remember how to plow LOL


----------



## rooferdave

gonna snow good now folks, I had to pick up a pile of aluminum and copper scrap off yesterdays job. My truck overheats easily when it is this warm out and with a six ton trailer behind.... so I have thrown the gauntlet down to the snow gods and took my blade off today.

On another note the client wanted me get rid off a 7x12 shed and my sister in law was on looking for one, thought hey give the client a freebee and generate goodwill and make the wife and her sister happy, EVERYONE wins!

Well the shed was on these big patio slabs and I drop the trailer ramp and give the girls a cart and I move the shed to the side and they start to stand up the patio stones and load them as I dismantle the shed.for transport..... 10 ins in they try 2 at a time and as my wife is prying one up and puts her fingers under it her sister has the one on the cart fall, yep 7 hours in emerg, stiches broken finger bone..."sigh" Maybee I should hope for snow...


----------



## Bajak

JD Dave;1009238 said:


> I was ignoring that one. My wife has been talking babies and with the lack of snow.............. So yes I won't need her this week. If I have time I might dye what's left of my hair.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

This is the funniest thing I have seen, heard or read all day... Oh man...my tummy hurts...


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Welcome Plowin in Scar !!!

Anyone seen my Plow Truck ?
Been so long I hope I can find it and it will start.



cet;1009239 said:


> 20 minutes and very little discomfort will take care of that.


That reminded me to talk to the Doc, After a little scare a while ago. Looking forward too much to kicking the kids to the curb,,,,,,,,,, Ummmmm, I mean, Sending the Angels to College in a couple of years.

TWN and EC have dropped it from 15cm to 10cn for up here, I wonder if the LES machine will fire up after this moves through ?


----------



## ff1221

Yep, definitely been upgraded to 5-10, but if the lake has cooled enough it could be 25-30 of wet heavy ****e, that's what separates the men from the boys, here's hopin


----------



## DeVries

Things must be busy already in Windsor by the looks of the radar. It's still 5-10 for here and temps are rising overnight, should be fun.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I hope it doesn't hit us to early. The timing might actually be perfect if it doesn't to have things looking perfect for the morning...


----------



## augerandblade

creativedesigns;1009135 said:


> DAMN DAMN DAMN  If Canada would'a played with intensity like they did in the last minute thru-out the whole game, theyd'a won it for sure.


Its tough to get millionaires motivatedTake care SW Ont with todays daytime plowing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schrader

EcoGreen Serv;1009373 said:


> Welcome Plowin in Scar !!!
> 
> Anyone seen my Plow Truck ?
> Been so long I hope I can find it and it will start.
> 
> That reminded me to talk to the Doc, After a little scare a while ago. Looking forward too much to kicking the kids to the curb,,,,,,,,,, Ummmmm, I mean, Sending the Angels to College in a couple of years.
> 
> TWN and EC have dropped it from 15cm to 10cn for up here, I wonder if the LES machine will fire up after this moves through ?


Some pretty good ice cover on the bay now, should limit the amount of LES for the rest of the year. Looks to be a busy week, wonder what March will bring. I am getting restless wanting to get stuff ready for spring. Couple more weeks yet.

Corey


----------



## cet

They say most of it is supposed to be done by late tonight.

Snow everyday this week.


----------



## Daner

Looks like a busy week of day time plowing, Good band of snow crossing London now

Time to get things In order......Have fun...There Is some winter left


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

radar show a good blob over hamilton and kitchener. 

I will probably be getting that later in the day.


----------



## heather lawn spray

first few flakes 09:00 Kitchener


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

thanks heather.


----------



## Triple L

Just started at the south end of Kitchener :redbounce

Small little flakers but there gonna add up


----------



## Neige

Whats the outdoor temps right now Chad?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

WOCN11 CWTO 221322
Special weather statement
Issued by Environment Canada Ontario region. 8:22 AM EST Monday
22 February 2010.

Special weather statement issued for..
City of Toronto
Niagara
City of Hamilton
Halton - Peel
York - Durham
Huron - Perth
Waterloo - Wellington
Dufferin - Innisfil
Grey - Bruce
Barrie - Orillia - Midland.

An intensifying low pressure system over Indiana will track slowly 
northeastward toward the lower Great Lakes today. Snow in advance of 
this system is already into Windsor and Chatham and will spread 
through the rest of Southwestern Ontario this morning. The snow is 
expected continue into the evening hours, then taper off from west to 
east overnight and into Tuesday morning. There is a risk of freezing 
rain from Hamilton to Niagara regions along with heavy wet or ice 
pellets.

General snowfall amounts are expected to be in the 5 to 10 cm range. 
Winter storm warnings have been issued over parts of Southwestern
Ontario where slightly greater snowfall amounts are expected with 
freezing rain.

Listen for further statements. Additional information may also be 
found by consulting the latest public forecast. The next public 
forecast will be issued by 11 AM.


----------



## rooferdave

I'm not Chad but it is -2 in Toronto with cloud right now, gonna go play in the shop soon. calling for a 2pm start right now


----------



## heather lawn spray

looks like Environ is excited, too!
My quick calculations of speed and distance put the majority of the system clearing Kitchener by 01:30 23-02-10

Neige:

Kitchener-Waterloo -2.7 @ 09:45


----------



## Neige

Those are good temps, hopefully the upper atmosphere temps are cold also.
Buses have been cancelled in Chatham-Kent.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

heather lawn spray;1009499 said:


> looks like Environ is excited, too!
> My quick calculations of speed and distance put the majority of the system clearing Kitchener by 01:30 23-02-10
> 
> Neige:
> 
> Kitchener-Waterloo -2.7 @ 09:45


I just learned something... this may sounds stupid but I never even thought that you could do this.. I know that sounds very blonde.lol but thats a good idea.
I always wondered what was so important about the wind.. to me its either windy realy windy or man its WINDY. I ll go stand in the corner for afew for being a dunce


----------



## Triple L

Maby its all done LOL

-3 and overcast right now...


----------



## Triple L

Time to go and spread the love HAHAHAH 

Put down a little bit of ice melter hopefully it'll keep the interals clear for a little bit...


----------



## Neige

Triple L;1009518 said:


> Time to go and spread the love HAHAHAH
> 
> Put down a little bit of ice melter hopefully it'll keep the interals clear for a little bit...


Whats up with your area, no web cams for weather.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

http://dcr.webhop.net/webcam.html

london


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Snow started about 11pm last night. Has been wet and very heavy. Scrape, pound the salt and wait. Let the radiant heat through the overcast do its wonders and head back out in the early PM. 

As of now only a few inches on the ground. With temps flirting with +2 makes the snow sink in height. All in all a good first lap of many this week!!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/traveller/trip/map.shtml?ll=43.696424,-79.459648&z=10


----------



## heather lawn spray

MIDTOWNPC;1009513 said:


> I just learned something... this may sounds stupid but I never even thought that you could do this.. I know that sounds very blonde.lol but thats a good idea.
> I always wondered what was so important about the wind.. to me its either windy realy windy or man its WINDY. I ll go stand in the corner for afew for being a dunce


If you want a 'masters' lesson on wind on this planet, a good place to start is:

squall.sfsu.edu/crws/jetstream.html


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

creativedesigns;1008825 said:


> ....Or you can plow more & salt less!?! Seems more cost effective IMO
> 
> 5cm trigger on com's, that seems high! lol ours are 2cm. tymusic


Our commercial/industrial contract states that any accumualtions over 2 inches to be plowed-all accumulations less than are to be salted.... We oftentimes plow with less than the trigger accumulations, then salt afterwards. Never have we plowed 2 cms of snow-salting would get the desired effect much more quicker IMO.

I was referring to salting the 2cm accumuations if the snow actually came in on the low side of the foecast.

Looks like we'll be in full force tonite with the schools finally reaching trigger for the first time this year. Till then....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

even better link for cameras
http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/traveller/compass/camera/camhome1.shtml


----------



## musclecarboy

You guys are going to like this. I was at Starbucks to grab my daily Americano and this guy rolled up in a $75,000 Denali. Check out the license plate.


----------



## Plowing in Scar

Thanks for the "Welcome" guys!

I'm only here few a few mins. to see what others are talking about, then I'm going for lunch!

For Pristine, did you not do the Giffen Mack funeral home on Lawrence Ave. E.?? Maybe last year or two years ago? I understood Lloyd's Landscaping were doing it and the people weren't happy with them, so the lady asked me to put in a quote. But then some guy inside said they wanted year round and, as I said, I work for the 'mafia' -- NOT the City of Toronto, ... I wish!! -- but an Italian guy who've I worked for for about 8-9 years now and was subbing to Crupi on asphalt, but my boss wanted MORE money and they said: "No!" So now I'm a mud hauler!

Anyway, ... lunchtime! Maybe see you on the road!

NO SNOW TORONTO!! (As opposed to Go Canada go!?)


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

musclecarboy;1009598 said:


> You guys are going to like this. I was at Starbucks to grab my daily Americano and this guy rolled up in a $75,000 Denali. Check out the license plate.





Plowing in Scar;1009600 said:


> , as I said, I work for the 'mafia'


You guys should really watch what you post on a public forum... JMO


----------



## GMC Driver

Started about an hour ago here - temps are right at 0, and it's sticking. I thought maybe after the last couple of sunny and warm days here it wouldn't stick so fast. Going to run out and do site checks, the liquid should keep it okay for a little bit yet.

Sounds like it'll switch over this afternoon to something a bit more liquid - we'll see. Either way were busy tonight.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1009607 said:


> You guys should really watch what you post on a public forum... JMO


Yeah maybe. Only a few guys on here know my name and even less know my company name. I've never advertised publicly either. Thanks for the advice though:waving:


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

For those wondering about the freezing rain??? Herre in the tropics we got a small amount of ice pellets followed by snow again. The temp is plus 2 and still snow.....No rain as of 12:30pm


----------



## augerandblade

Hope you get all the snow you wanted Daff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I could handle a whole week of snow !!! Hey have you seen the forecast????


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Plowing in Scar;1009600 said:


> Thanks for the "Welcome" guys!
> 
> I'm only here few a few mins. to see what others are talking about, then I'm going for lunch!
> 
> For Pristine, did you not do the Giffen Mack funeral home on Lawrence Ave. E.?? Maybe last year or two years ago? I understood Lloyd's Landscaping were doing it and the people weren't happy with them, so the lady asked me to put in a quote. But then some guy inside said they wanted year round and, as I said, I work for the 'mafia' -- NOT the City of Toronto, ... I wish!! -- but an Italian guy who've I worked for for about 8-9 years now and was subbing to Crupi on asphalt, but my boss wanted MORE money and they said: "No!" So now I'm a mud hauler!
> 
> Anyway, ... lunchtime! Maybe see you on the road!
> 
> NO SNOW TORONTO!! (As opposed to Go Canada go!?)


We have been parked in their lot twice in the last 3 years. We volunteer yearly to pick up litter and afterwords there is a bbq at Giffen Mack. We were supposed to get it, submitted a bid because there were not happy with their current contractor, for whatever reason, and we didn't hear anything.

We try and only take care of year round places. I will talk to them again though, because we still have a connection that knows someone that works there.

Anyway, good luck with whatever comes tonight. I don't think it will be anything crazy.


----------



## GMC Driver

Have 2cm down, and it's now sleet/rain mix. Temp is still at 0. Residual is helping keep lots good.


----------



## DeVries

Same thing here Dave, salt seems to be working well. The snow seems to be getting a little wetter in the last few minutes.


----------



## grandview

Getting Freezing rain here too.


----------



## Belleaire Care

Light snow started in south Barrie about 1:20pm - blowing from easterly direction.


----------



## Daner

Snowing heavier now ,with some drifting still at -2


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Getting the same here, Light right now, less than 1cm on the ground.
From the Future Radar, it looks like the heavy band should arrive about 4:30pm.

Come on 11cm !!!!!


----------



## Daner

Big flakes now,Still snowing preaty good


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

nothing really in Scarborough. Anything that has residual on it is wet.


----------



## Plowing in Scar

I don't know how you guys get to dump salt all the time! I only have 15 properties, 14 are paying, ... well, less one that's only paid the first payment, another is 2 weeks behind (but I do 9 props. for him and have so for a # of yrs. so I HAVE to keep him) the others are pretty good at paying and the last one doesn't pay, even tho' they close from Xmas to around Mar/Apr., (and I park my ... don't laugh! ... my Kioti loader there -- it has a 7ft 2 yd bucket and a 7ft blower on the back -- officially mine as of Dec. '09!! so to let me park, I plow for free -- at my leisure!) but only 2 of them let me salt "at my discretion"! Granted I don't make a lot on salting ... I can hear y'all screaming at me now!, but I wasn't raised to screw people! I think I'm pretty fair with everyone, actually, ... but as they say: "Nice guys finish last!"

I think it would be good if ALL the insurance co's would give us a letter we could attach to the quote/contract stating we HAVE to salt for the publics' safety, but I doubt they'd ever do that! Even tho' it's to THEIR advantage ... far less 'slip and fall' claims.

Anyway, 3:50 PM and it's starting to accumulate on the grass and driveway, but not the road -- yet! I hooked up the plow and threw a tarp over the cab to keep the majority of the snow off (so I can unhook the tarp, slide it off and go!)

I'm hoping for just a bit ... about 2 cm. Let's see if the snow god's are nice to me again!


----------



## augerandblade

Daner;1009758 said:


> Big flakes now,Still snowing preaty good


I had a feeling this thread was going to the dogs. Machines all checked out, salt loaded, sand loaded, everything under cover. I think I will have a hot toddy and get under cover.


----------



## DeVries

We are well over 5 cm's now. Crews will make the move once sites are cleared out for the day. This may be the largest snow fall this season.


----------



## Daner

Theres still bare sections, But thats from the wind, Like these Drifts by my shop


----------



## Elite_Maint

Only got about 1 cm in Toronto now.. where ever there was salt already is just wet... streets are wet.. just grass and some sidewalks have very little accumulation. Still gotta go out tonight for sure..we knew it was gonna come eventually!!


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Plowing in Scar;1009792 said:


> I don't know how you guys get to dump salt all the time! I only have 15 properties, 14 are paying, ... well, less one that's only paid the first payment, another is 2 weeks behind (but I do 9 props. for him and have so for a # of yrs. so I HAVE to keep him) the others are pretty good at paying and the last one doesn't pay, even tho' they close from Xmas to around Mar/Apr., (and I park my ... don't laugh! ... my Kioti loader there -- it has a 7ft 2 yd bucket and a 7ft blower on the back -- officially mine as of Dec. '09!! so to let me park, I plow for free -- at my leisure!) but only 2 of them let me salt "at my discretion"! Granted I don't make a lot on salting ... I can hear y'all screaming at me now!, but I wasn't raised to screw people! I think I'm pretty fair with everyone, actually, ... but as they say: "Nice guys finish last!"
> 
> I think it would be good if ALL the insurance co's would give us a letter we could attach to the quote/contract stating we HAVE to salt for the publics' safety, but I doubt they'd ever do that! Even tho' it's to THEIR advantage ... far less 'slip and fall' claims.
> 
> Anyway, 3:50 PM and it's starting to accumulate on the grass and driveway, but not the road -- yet! I hooked up the plow and threw a tarp over the cab to keep the majority of the snow off (so I can unhook the tarp, slide it off and go!)
> 
> I'm hoping for just a bit ... about 2 cm. Let's see if the snow god's are nice to me again!


Alot of insurance company's will tell property management/owners that they have to salt if they find out they are not already doing so or they will not be covering them.

Starting to build up here now. has to be alteast 5-6cms down now.


----------



## DeVries

By the time this one is over we will have 10cm's no problem. Its not as heavy as I thought it would be, but we better hurry cause it's getting warmer.


----------



## heather lawn spray

. . . and just like beer, snow is no fun when its warm


----------



## creativedesigns

WoW, seems like GTA is gettin way more snow than Ottawa. Still nothin yet, but it'll start fallin @ 10pm ish. I can get away with a salting run overnight & into the morning.

I feel so pumped & anxious for plowin'snow tho! lol, its been awhile  Im gettin all tingly now.... :waving:


----------



## jayman3

Speak for yourself Cre,I really don't need any of this stuff we are swamped with work I don't have enough equipment to rent out need to get a bigger fleet.
I hope it is just a slating run for my lots too then clean up tomorrow night.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;1009804 said:


> This may be the largest snow fall this season.


LOL - you a little rusty? We've had our share - I think this makes push #17 here. I love Lake Effect...

This is going to be about average here - guys are reporting back that there's just enough for triggers. I'm heading out in an hour - nice to have all night to do it.



DeVries;1010012 said:


> By the time this one is over we will have 10cm's no problem. Its not as heavy as I thought it would be, but we better hurry cause it's getting warmer.


Like I say - it just quit here in the last 15 mins, and we've got 4" on the grass, 2" on asphalt. Worse to the west of us (Dunnville sites are a definitive push), but to the east (Port Colborne, Welland) the guys are saying not too bad. Everyone was out a couple hours ago - want to beat the temps a bit too. When you plow with cars, you try to avoid the heavy snow.



heather lawn spray;1010028 said:


> . . . and just like beer, snow is no fun when its warm


I like that expression!!


----------



## augerandblade

heather lawn spray;1010028 said:


> . . . and just like beer, snow is no fun when its warm


I will never turn down a warm Guiness Dark Nothing in Renfrew yet, if its 5cm here /Ottawa I dont think we can salt it away. I really dont think Environment Canada has a handle on this storm cuz of the warmer temps in the next few days.


----------



## carver60

Hopefully we get swamped here in the niagara region tonight. Weather advisory for 12 am through 6 am. Keep my fingers crossed


----------



## snowman4

Yesterday TWN (which I never rely on) was saying 20m on Tuesday for Ottawa. Earlier today they and Ec were saying 5 tonight, 5 tomorrow and 5 Wed. I just heard now on radio maybe 2 tonight and 2 tomorrow. That's no where near 20!


----------



## carver60

lol, they always lie!


----------



## snowman4

jayman3;1010070 said:


> Speak for yourself Cre,I really don't need any of this stuff we are swamped with work I don't have enough equipment to rent out need to get a bigger fleet.
> I hope it is just a slating run for my lots too then clean up tomorrow night.


I think I know where I can get an 04 580 and a 22 yr old operator


----------



## jayman3

Hey Snowman I like your forecast better:salute:


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Storms moving along at a good pace
Look like another 30min to hr and it's moved passed our area atleast.

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USNY0124&animate=true


----------



## augerandblade

Radars showing a good green glob heading right to Ottawa, lets keep the Frew in the Blue


----------



## snowman4

jayman3;1010190 said:


> Hey Snowman I like your forecast better:salute:


You mean 20cm?

Common, you can handle it!purplebou


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Slowing down here now, got about 8cm but the usual big drifting on top of the Escarpment.

The OPP closed Airport Rd , there were dozens of cars in the ditches. It was pretty icy under the snow and the municipals are just out now. I think they forgot to tell some of these guys that they spread better when the spinner is turned on. 

Time for a few Zzzzzzzzzzz's then back out at 3am. hopefully it'll be done blowing around by then.


----------



## carver60

im off to bed too. only to hope for bus closures tm morn. ttyl guys


----------



## McGaw

DONE. London got a fair bit of snow (not sure on the total accum.) It was extremely WET AND HEAVY. 
I now have two reasons to love snow
-Moneypayup
-and when I go to the break and enters, theres foot prints in the snown and makes my job easier


Does anyone know the laws on plowing with four wheelers? Driving them around the street


----------



## creativedesigns

jayman3;1010070 said:


> Speak for yourself Cre,I really don't need any of this stuff we are swamped with work I don't have enough equipment to rent out need to get a bigger fleet.
> I hope it is just a slating run for my lots too then clean up tomorrow night.


Just got back in now from Salting parking lots. I like when its dry, it bounces evenly over the asphalt, uses less salt that way! And I giver 3 heavy passes too  so it'll eat 3cm easy.

Hey Jay, was that ur backhoe working last Thursday near Stittsville with the Greely truck? Man, there going nuts there Eh, with the sewer connections & land development. :bluebounc


----------



## snowman4

creativedesigns;1010338 said:


> Just got back in now from Salting parking lots. I like when its dry, it bounces evenly over the asphalt, uses less salt that way! And I giver 3 heavy passes too  so it'll eat 3cm easy.
> 
> Hey Jay, was that ur backhoe working last Thursday near Stittsville with the Greely truck? Man, there going nuts there Eh, with the sewer connections & land development. :bluebounc


Thanks for letting us know. I'm going to go sweep it all up and take it home.


----------



## augerandblade

One big centimetre of snow on the ground here, radar is scattered, gonna salt my walks atleast. Now it sounds like the real work wont start until tomorrow.


----------



## ff1221

A solid 5cm here, quit about 7pm last night, did my commercials last night, just heading out for a school and resis


----------



## GMC Driver

Just finished - pushed everything. Some were just at trigger, others well over.

Time for some sleep.

WN is saying 5-10 for Thursday, another 15 on Friday. Feb is going out like a lion!


----------



## Neige

Started this morning at 6:30 am, light dusting then the temps went to +1 at 7:30. Just watching it melt.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

5-6 inch totals around here!!! Was an EZ push other than the water releasing out of the piles during the night. Will freshen up the salt around the perimeters this evening. Snowing here again small flakes and at a good clip. The sun is doing a great job on keeping the accumulations to a minimum during the day on asphalt.... 

I have the feeling we might be in for more snow than the guessers are saying over the next few days. The eastern storm late this week is yet to make up its mind of where it will land, get the magnets out for this one could be the big one we have all dreamed about......


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*So did everyone have a good night? Hope everyone is safe..... i spent over 12 hours plowing...... i was in heaven... had heavy wet snow. Few flakes fallin now but nothing to write home about.... another 15cm friday?? Heres a few pics i took at 1 of my sites yesterday afternoon































*_


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*a couple more































*


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

It was a perfect storm...afternoon accumulations, finished by 10 PM-ish. All night to plow and salt, be done by 4 AM, with no rush or pressure.

10:30 PM-one of our salt truck drivers wives is going in to labour...no problem, many of us with DZ's around to jump into the truck closer to morning.

10:35 PM-My truck's tail end slides gently into a fence, no damage, but had to be pulled out by a Chevy. Something was felling funny about how my truck was handling 2.5 inches of wet snow.

12:05 AM-One operator saw front tire lockup on a Kubota of ours, then a loud BANG, fluid pissing everywhere...machine is out of commision for the night. No biggie...I cover his route, as mine is purposely light for reasons like this. Operator is sent home. 

12:35 AM-Call from loader operator...machine decided to shut down, right in the middle of a half plowed parking lot...now I'm like...WTF else could go wrong? Get Roger (our trusted field mechanic) out of bed and into Etobicoke from Scarborough. 

12:55 AM-Go to push small pile, and truck revs to 3000, but no go-finaly realize tranny is shot, and this explains why truck was acting so funny...

I now get Light Route #2 to pick up a few properties, and get everyone else to pick up a property or 2 at the end of their routes. 

So now were down a truck, a loader, a tractor and a salt truck operator....lovely.

I make it to where the crippled loader is by 2 AM, drove in low gear, doing 20, buzzing at 3000RPM the whole way. Mechanic shows up and gets loader running-alternator belts were wearing and stretched. Its now 3 AM.

I send my partner to check up on another senior operator of ours who went MIA through the night and he finds him just finishing the first site he started 5 hours prior, which normally only took 1.5 hours to plow with a tractor. He questions the operator, and he explains he has a hernia and its so irritated its about to snap. WTF??? My partner asks why he even bothered to come out-his reply was he didnt want to let us down. Had we have known we could have put the other operator from the first broken down tractor in the seat and sent him home to relax. 

Needless to say, we got it all done by 6 AM, literally, with our hands tied behind our backs the whole night. Amazingly, nobody *****ed for a second and did what they had to do to get it done.

I'm glad we keep our routes light-in case of such an emergency. Tonight really put us to the test. Seemed like a bad dream that never ended. 

Oh and I forgot...my partner slid in to the side of a light pole and f'd his dually fender on his Chev. 

And an operator got approached by a homeless self proclaimed arsonist begging for smokes and food. He even showed him the can of ether and a lighter he uses to torch houses, then lit a fire in the school playground.

Sorry for the rant...but someone asked how the night went. Hope yours was uneventful.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Wow John stay the hell away from me. Had wonderful full push and salt, all areas were between 6 and 8 inches. Started at midnight and just walking in the door to sleep now. Can't wait for more


----------



## augerandblade

I tell ya Johnny, things like that have happened to me before and I wouldnt wish it on anyone. Bad luck comes in threes and I think youve reached it last nite.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Mr.Markus;1010570 said:


> Wow John stay the hell away from me. Had wonderful full push and salt, all areas were between 6 and 8 inches. Started at midnight and just walking in the door to sleep now. Can't wait for more


I'll actually be coming close by you to check up on the Kubota.:laughing:


----------



## schrader

EcoGreen Serv;1010269 said:


> Slowing down here now, got about 8cm but the usual big drifting on top of the Escarpment.
> 
> The OPP closed Airport Rd , there were dozens of cars in the ditches. It was pretty icy under the snow and the municipals are just out now. I think they forgot to tell some of these guys that they spread better when the spinner is turned on.
> 
> Time for a few Zzzzzzzzzzz's then back out at 3am. hopefully it'll be done blowing around by then.


Funny, not a breeze in Collingwood or Blue Mountian. Had about 10cm nothing to big, but was icy.

Corey


----------



## Neige

JohnnyRoyale;1010546 said:


> It was a perfect storm...afternoon accumulations, finished by 10 PM-ish. All night to plow and salt, be done by 4 AM, with no rush or pressure.
> 
> 10:30 PM-one of our salt truck drivers wives is going in to labour...no problem, many of us with DZ's around to jump into the truck closer to morning.
> 
> 10:35 PM-My truck's tail end slides gently into a fence, no damage, but had to be pulled out by a Chevy. Something was felling funny about how my truck was handling 2.5 inches of wet snow.
> 
> 12:05 AM-One operator saw front tire lockup on a Kubota of ours, then a loud BANG, fluid pissing everywhere...machine is out of commision for the night. No biggie...I cover his route, as mine is purposely light for reasons like this. Operator is sent home.
> 
> 12:35 AM-Call from loader operator...machine decided to shut down, right in the middle of a half plowed parking lot...now I'm like...WTF else could go wrong? Get Roger (our trusted field mechanic) out of bed and into Etobicoke from Scarborough.
> 
> 12:55 AM-Go to push small pile, and truck revs to 3000, but no go-finaly realize tranny is shot, and this explains why truck was acting so funny...
> 
> I now get Light Route #2 to pick up a few properties, and get everyone else to pick up a property or 2 at the end of their routes.
> 
> So now were down a truck, a loader, a tractor and a salt truck operator....lovely.
> 
> I make it to where the crippled loader is by 2 AM, drove in low gear, doing 20, buzzing at 3000RPM the whole way. Mechanic shows up and gets loader running-alternator belts were wearing and stretched. Its now 3 AM.
> 
> I send my partner to check up on another senior operator of ours who went MIA through the night and he finds him just finishing the first site he started 5 hours prior, which normally only took 1.5 hours to plow with a tractor. He questions the operator, and he explains he has a hernia and its so irritated its about to snap. WTF??? My partner asks why he even bothered to come out-his reply was he didnt want to let us down. Had we have known we could have put the other operator from the first broken down tractor in the seat and sent him home to relax.
> 
> Needless to say, we got it all done by 6 AM, literally, with our hands tied behind our backs the whole night. Amazingly, nobody *****ed for a second and did what they had to do to get it done.
> 
> I'm glad we keep our routes light-in case of such an emergency. Tonight really put us to the test. Seemed like a bad dream that never ended.
> 
> Oh and I forgot...my partner slid in to the side of a light pole and f'd his dually fender on his Chev.
> 
> And an operator got approached by a homeless self proclaimed arsonist begging for smokes and food. He even showed him the can of ether and a lighter he uses to torch houses, then lit a fire in the school playground.
> 
> Sorry for the rant...but someone asked how the night went. Hope yours was uneventful.


Well Im glad it still worked out for you. Must feel good that you handled everything on time regardless.


----------



## cet

Those are the problems I dream about every night. I hate it when my phone rings. Hopefully someone who's bored and just wants to talk. I had to cover a different run last night. Leave Aurora, drive to Schomberg, Nobleton and Klienberg. 12 locations, 1 takes 90 minutes and the rest take approx. 10. Had to do some shoveling and that crap was heavy. Went 1 truck short in the plaza but they got finished no problem.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Anyone know the best small spreader for Sand. I've been getting a lot of calls from fuel companies who can't make deliveries because the laneways are so icy. A lot have local farmers blow them out dirt cheap, but they cant sand. No one around here. So it's been good money. 10cents a pound for pickled sand plus a service call fee.

I'm almost thinking of making a miniature version of a stone slinger using a salt bin and a 6hp Honda engine to run a belt or chain setup like a manure spreader.



xll_VIPER_llx;1010486 said:


> So did everyone have a good night? Hope everyone is safe..... i spent over 12 hours plowing...... i was in heaven... had heavy wet snow.


Seems like that plow is working out well for you. It was pretty inexpensive if I remember correctly.



schrader;1010585 said:


> Funny, not a breeze in Collingwood or Blue Mountian. Had about 10cm nothing to big, but was icy.
> 
> Corey


The wind was only from the top of the escarpment, south of Creemore halfway to 89.
Kinda weird, But I guess that's why they want to put another 200+ wind turbines around here.

Pretty good night, And the best news was my Lawyer came to a agreement with the HOA that screwed me without having to spend a fortune going to court.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1010574 said:


> I'll actually be coming close by you to check up on the Kubota.:laughing:


Stewarts have fixed close to 10 final drive for us, kind of funny (touch wood) we havn't had one go out in the last 6 years. I saw you salter going up Dixie. The hook and lift looked really good. Glad you got everything looked after.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1010602 said:


> Those are the problems I dream about every night. I hate it when my phone rings. Hopefully someone who's bored and just wants to talk. I had to cover a different run last night. Leave Aurora, drive to Schomberg, Nobleton and Klienberg. 12 locations, 1 takes 90 minutes and the rest take approx. 10. Had to do some shoveling and that crap was heavy. Went 1 truck short in the plaza but they got finished no problem.


I prefer to wait until your sleeping. I was actually going to call you and try to sell you an Ebling. I don't like to push things but the pickup ones are just plain awsome. I couldn't imagine plowing without one now. It works really well on pavement but if you have any gravel it's even better as the blade will never dig in.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1010629 said:


> Stewarts have fixed close to 10 final drive for us, kind of funny (touch wood) we havn't had one go out in the last 6 years. I saw you salter going up Dixie. The hook and lift looked really good. Glad you got everything looked after.


Your machines were still parked when I drove by this morning. Jeff was actually kind enough to arrange a loaner while ours goes in for service-even though we never bought the machine from him to begin with.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;1010602 said:


> Those are the problems I dream about every night. I hate it when my phone rings. Hopefully someone who's bored and just wants to talk. I had to cover a different run last night. Leave Aurora, drive to Schomberg, Nobleton and Klienberg. 12 locations, 1 takes 90 minutes and the rest take approx. 10. Had to do some shoveling and that crap was heavy. Went 1 truck short in the plaza but they got finished no problem.


I used to dread the phone ringing too. From experience we try to lighten up the load of each piece (4-5 hours) in case we get hit with the 'big one', and keep a couple really light routes (me and one of my partners) for some unexpected circumstances. Last night was the most to ever go wrong in one night for us-good thing it was only a couple of inches.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Neige;1010591 said:


> Well Im glad it still worked out for you. Must feel good that you handled everything on time regardless.


I'm glad too. I couldnt imagine dropping the ball on the first plowable event of the year.


----------



## cet

All our trucks have 4-5 hour routes. Most of the guys know where all the work is so anyone can be called. My truck plows at a plaza to help out but as we found out last night it is not needed. Looks like the rest of this week is going to be busy. I have a load of salt coming tomorrow. I can't believe how high the triggers are on some of your accounts.


----------



## grandview

After this winter Cet,you'll be able to buy that golf course not play on it.


----------



## cet

The one site that took 90 minutes would have been easy with an ebling. Don't want to put 1 on my truck because I don't want to plow.

I used the red 98 that I brought to your house. Forgot what it was like to go fast going backwards. A Vee with wings would have cut time off also.

My 810 would have been nice but I needed a salter.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I had a fun night as well, not as bad or expensive as John's, but annoying.

One sub half way through his route has his plow break. Only goes up and down, no left and right.

One of my trucks has the pump go, thinks he will be fine strapping it up to the light bar... bends the light bar, then phones me and I tell him about the place to put the pin, can't find it because as he jacks up the plow, the arm goes down, then I tell him to brace the arm so it can't drop as the blade rises, he then becomes my salt truck for the night. I plow half of his places.

Bobcat that has to take care of about 200 driveways decides to break. Quick attach break in half... that will be some fun welding. Have to bring in two other bobcats from other sites to get them done. Lucky it was only 3:30, so we were in good time.

Hit a curb hard and shear off a cutting edge on my wing... I love Blizzards, I hate having a useless one, I don't know how you guys do it with only straight blades!

Get to sleep finally at 7am, get a call at 8am from a pm telling us she doesn't understand how we keep missing a pathway at her high end building... luckily one of my guys got to bed early because I was to tired to drive. The place is subbed and I then went nuts on the sub... not something I normally do, but after such an annoying night, I was not in the mod for his theory of a wind tunnel!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1010634 said:


> I prefer to wait until your sleeping. I was actually going to call you and try to sell you an Ebling. I don't like to push things but the pickup ones are just plain awsome. I couldn't imagine plowing without one now. It works really well on pavement but if you have any gravel it's even better as the blade will never dig in.


Ya I tried it on a gravel site that was just a soft mess. I was able to just sail right thru it.
It reaches under the tractor trailer pins good too.

Jroyal - the key is you made it. sounds like u plow a TON of snow. its over now so u can relax. get everything fixed and get back to your battle ship


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*Woohooo! W.n. posted my plow truck and the snow on the site tymusic*


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I rember back in the day when I put wings on the straight blade..... Now to plow without the V, wings and DP would be annoying!! NTM a waste of time!!!

By upgrading to the V I am 100% more productive. Plowing the same locations which took two trucks with only one. The best part is being able to scoop snow and run it around a building to the back so there are no piles near the building. Thus removing the potential slip and fall on melting snow piles!! Plus it looks much better and no loss of prime parking!!!


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1010761 said:


> Bobcat that has to take care of about 200 driveways decides to break. Quick attach break in half... that will be some fun welding.


You do residential s with a bobcat? Bucket or Plow? That's allot for one machine. You silence the buck up alarms? Depending on what welding is going to cost you it might be cheaper just to buy a new plate. I think I paid $150 for a plate last year.

Should have called me you could have used my skid steer. :laughing:


----------



## Neige

Looks like Montreal and Ottawa are in for some fun.


----------



## augerandblade

Neige;1010817 said:


> Looks like Montreal and Ottawa are in for some fun.


 Looks like Renfrew is just on the border. Just like the ice storm of 98 ,,,,,,18K up HW 17 near Cobden the weather was clear, no freezin rain.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Grassman09;1010803 said:


> You do residential s with a bobcat? Bucket or Plow? That's allot for one machine. You silence the buck up alarms? Depending on what welding is going to cost you it might be cheaper just to buy a new plate. I think I paid $150 for a plate last year.
> 
> Should have called me you could have used my skid steer. :laughing:


Condo driveways... plow on the bobcat.

No back up alarms, guess that's a newer bobcat thing.

I have to get it welded anyway, the blade has some issues.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Backup alarms are fairly standard in bobcats now, but easy to put a kill switch in, or just disconnect the wires on the backup alarm thats bolted to the rear door.


----------



## snowman4

Nothing for me.


----------



## creativedesigns

Neige;1010817 said:


> Looks like Montreal and Ottawa are in for some fun.


Quit photo-shopping those maps that illustrate 30+cm like that.:realmad:

Thats NOT funny Neige! :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1010684 said:


> Your machines were still parked when I drove by this morning. Jeff was actually kind enough to arrange a loaner while ours goes in for service-even though we never bought the machine from him to begin with.


I was standing in front of them when you went by. We were done plowing at our other sites but we left the one on Dixie for a 1pm start. Jeff is all heart I've heard he runs a charity organization up there.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1010733 said:


> The one site that took 90 minutes would have been easy with an ebling. Don't want to put 1 on my truck because I don't want to plow.
> 
> I used the red 98 that I brought to your house. Forgot what it was like to go fast going backwards. A Vee with wings would have cut time off also.
> 
> My 810 would have been nice but I needed a salter.


If you don't want to plow I guess it won't help you then.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1010761 said:


> I had a fun night as well, not as bad or expensive as John's, but annoying.
> 
> One sub half way through his route has his plow break. Only goes up and down, no left and right.
> 
> One of my trucks has the pump go, thinks he will be fine strapping it up to the light bar... bends the light bar, then phones me and I tell him about the place to put the pin, can't find it because as he jacks up the plow, the arm goes down, then I tell him to brace the arm so it can't drop as the blade rises, he then becomes my salt truck for the night. I plow half of his places.
> 
> Bobcat that has to take care of about 200 driveways decides to break. Quick attach break in half... that will be some fun welding. Have to bring in two other bobcats from other sites to get them done. Lucky it was only 3:30, so we were in good time.
> 
> Hit a curb hard and shear off a cutting edge on my wing... I love Blizzards, I hate having a useless one, I don't know how you guys do it with only straight blades!
> 
> Get to sleep finally at 7am, get a call at 8am from a pm telling us she doesn't understand how we keep missing a pathway at her high end building... luckily one of my guys got to bed early because I was to tired to drive. The place is subbed and I then went nuts on the sub... not something I normally do, but after such an annoying night, I was not in the mod for his theory of a wind tunnel!


And to think we might get to plow again this week. At least you got everything cleaned up in time.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1011022 said:


> I was standing in front of them when you went by. We were done plowing at our other sites but we left the one on Dixie for a 1pm start. Jeff is all heart I've heard he runs a charity organization up there.


It was around 11:30 PM, I was in my pickup. That wasnt me in the salt truck.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1011061 said:


> It was around 11:30 PM, I was in my pickup. That wasnt me in the salt truck.


Really it looked like you.


----------



## Plowing in Scar

Hi everyone. Just here for a minute, to see how everyone made out last night!

In the east end of Scarb. we got between 5 & 6 cm (at least that's what was on the hood of my parked '91 F250).

I see some had more problems than others, ... mine was, about 15 -20 mins. into my 1st property, I heard a scrapping sound coming from the left side. Thought maybe I had a flat as the truck 'wobbled' a bit. All tires were up, so I glanced underneath but didn't see anything, so 'experience' suggests a u-joint. The dealer replaced my (manual) locking hubs with Warn ones and I told the service guy to have the mechanic check the u-joints. I don't think he did. 

Anyway, I go to my 2nd loc. and backdrag from the rear garage out between the house and fence, and caught the f...ing gate and pulled it off the post! No big deal, get out the adjustable wrench and channel locks and put it back on (for now! -- had a message on voicemail about the gate and to come by when I get a chance to fix it -- I have some really decent people (accounts)). As you know, mins. seem like hrs. sometimes, and you don't want to be farting around with little things! So I decide to put a bit of a rush on my driving (about 80 in a 60!) and going around a bend on Kingston Rd., I'd turned the wheel but continued going straight! Straight towards a hydro pole! I hit the curb, snow flying everywhere, the guy back and to my left probably saying: "As_hole!", but when I straightened out, I kept my speed to 65 MAX!! 

So, I put my 10 hrs. in (by myself), came home, shovelled the driveway, called the dealer, took my truck in and said I suspected a u-joint was the problem! Sure enough, my lifelong/lifetime GREASELESS u-joints needed to be replaced. One had 3 rusted 'flanges' (?), know what I mean? the other had two! One 'cap' from each was literally broken!! This is why I prefer after-market stuff sometimes! At least they put grease fittings in them! Not like the OEM parts.

So that's it for me, other than a question: I saw two skid steers, one with a lge bucket, the other a lge blade, doing a property that I used to do, and wondered what the advantages would be for me to get rid of my Kioti (Quit laughing!!!), and maybe get a New Holland or JCB skidder with an 7 ft. Avalanche-type pusher, a g.p. or snow bucket and a blower? It would be handy for doing the place where I took off the gate -- with a p/up you can do it in about 15 mins., and for getting into parking spaces at the apts.! Thing is, I'll hafta get a trailer for the skidder, whereas I drive the Kioti -- you're still chuckling!, I can hear you!! The machine is 5 yrs old and has about 300 hrs. on it! I mainly used it for plowing some storage places I used to have! And I'll go NEW only!

So, thanks for listening and any advice you can offer would be appreciated!!

Thanks,
D.


----------



## grandview

Neige;1010817 said:


> Looks like Montreal and Ottawa are in for some fun.


Why am I included in that map?:realmad:


----------



## creativedesigns

grandview;1011099 said:


> Why am I included in that map?:realmad:


We know deep down inside, you really wish u were a Canadian! tymusic Eh, GV :waving:


----------



## cet

It is icy out.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1011373 said:


> It is icy out.


Probably get another full salting in. Off to bed and then up a 3am.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yep, heading out now, nice and icy. Residual did nothing!


----------



## grandview

Looks like a mess is coming in tomorrow. Right now they have us down for 6-12 of wet snow.


----------



## ff1221

grandview;1011483 said:


> Looks like a mess is coming in tomorrow. Right now they have us down for 6-12 of wet snow.


Feel free to share GV, we could use one of tose just to remind us what an A$$ winter can be.


----------



## cet

grandview;1011483 said:


> Looks like a mess is coming in tomorrow. Right now they have us down for 6-12 of wet snow.


We have snow forecasted for Thur Fri and Sat. Let the fun begin.


----------



## Neige

creativedesigns;1011007 said:


> Quit photo-shopping those maps that illustrate 30+cm like that.:realmad:
> 
> Thats NOT funny Neige! :laughing:


Here is the latest one Cre. Will see who comes closest this time. EC is calling for the least amount.


----------



## Mr.Markus

You guys are way to scientific. I just throw a snowball at the map and go from there.


----------



## augerandblade

0.2 degrees here now, was a plowable event withabout 5cm down.


----------



## Triple L

What a plow event, they say 14.8 cm total... but we got more then that at most properties!

it made for a long long day... 23.5 hours to be exact, including doing the residentials 2 times...


----------



## Triple L

a cool video from yesterday since you guys like my sidewalk unit so much...

The tractor actually can drive thru 15 cm with no problems... Where he got stuck was cause he had it in 2wd from roading it... a flip of the switch took care of that


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;1011559 said:


> We have snow forecasted for Thur Fri and Sat. Let the fun begin.


Got everything sorted out for now...hopefully these ones will be less eventful for me.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;1010717 said:


> I can't believe how high the triggers are on some of your accounts.


The 3 inch (auto plow and salt) trigger for the school board we work for is no doing of mine. We normally get called out by the Area Managers before midnight to plow and salt accumulations in the 5 cm range. If there is a light dusting or freezing rain, we'll get authorization to salt all properties.

Otherwise, custodians are to request a service (either plow, salt or plow/salt) for any accums under the auto trigger or when they feel site conditions warrant at their discretion. Most call when they get in in the morning...The board doesnt care when we respond, as long as we do within 24 hours.

This morning we got called by 18 custodians for salt-(all calls come in between 6AM and 7 AM). We always have at least one driver ready in the morning for the calls. On mornings like this morning, we had to bring in a second driver and dispatch a second truck. All was done by 9 AM.

It takes some getting used too working bass ackwards. I like the part of the contract that removes all liablity on our part.

My commercial/industrial sites are automatic and were salted in the overnight.


----------



## Jaynen

Cool video Triple L. Where in the city is that sidewalk?


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1011598 said:


> What a plow event, they say 14.8 cm total... but we got more then that at most properties!
> 
> it made for a long long day... 23.5 hours to be exact, including doing the residentials 2 times...


About time you did some work.


----------



## Triple L

my ankels hurt from pushing the brake pedal in so much

I got a couple funny looks driving backwards on the wrong side of the road taking that movie HAHAHA


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I never have time to even snap pictures, how the hell do you have time for videos!!!!

Looks good, I can't say I love the concept, but it seems to work well for you.


----------



## buckwheat_la

video doesn't want to work for me, do you have any pics to share?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

download the proper plugin's.... it's youtube, it should work for everyone.


----------



## buckwheat_la

i can use youtube just fine, but that video would load up for me, however i clicked on the link just now, and it worked, must be a glitch. Great Video i am a little surprised that tractor fits on the sidewalk as well as it does


----------



## grandview

Now they are saying if the wind shifts were going to be in the 12-18 inch range.


----------



## DeVries

Hey triple does that inverted blower scrape down to the concrete or asphalt or does it leave a little skiff on top?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

grandview;1011796 said:


> Now they are saying if the wind shifts were going to be in the 12-18 inch range.


Who's "They"?


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1011642 said:


> My commercial/industrial sites are automatic and were salted in the overnight.


What ratio of schools, commercial/retail, industrial do you have? Do your industrials ask for salt? The factory I do doesn't care because it's only employees and they get their facility manager to shovel and salt the walks. I remember Chris (CET) saying typically they only put the money up when the public will be there. Pm if you don't want to post.


----------



## grandview

JohnnyRoyale;1011806 said:


> Who's "They"?


I'd like to say Canadians, but the weather service. My dad is highway foreman here so he gets weather updates all the time. He told me while we were at Timmy having coffee.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

musclecarboy;1011816 said:


> What ratio of schools, commercial/retail, industrial do you have? Do your industrials ask for salt? The factory I do doesn't care because it's only employees and they get their facility manager to shovel and salt the walks. I remember Chris (CET) saying typically they only put the money up when the public will be there. Pm if you don't want to post.


Schools are about 25% of our mix...Of the commercial/idustrial, most are industrial and 24 hour operations during the week and generally shut down from Saturday morning to Sunday night and have Health and Safety policies the size of a good novel. They all get salted when required automatically, except one office building location that doesnt want salt on weekends as nobody's there, so we salt it before Monday morning for them.

We try to stay away from the BigBox retail mainly because of the liability exposure, and having to be constantly ready 24/7 through the winter, including holidays-I learned that lesson the hard way.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What's that mean for the GTA?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

grandview;1011819 said:


> I'd like to say Canadians, but the weather service. My dad is highway foreman here so he gets weather updates all the time. He told me while we were at Timmy having coffee.


During his scheduled 15 minute break I hope.


----------



## grandview

He's the boss,break is when ever he wants it


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Triple L;1011618 said:


> a cool video from yesterday since you guys like my sidewalk unit so much...
> 
> The tractor actually can drive thru 15 cm with no problems... Where he got stuck was cause he had it in 2wd from roading it... a flip of the switch took care of that


_*Nice vid triple! Sidewalks must take you no time at all.payup At least we can see how well you drive backwards lol*_


----------



## Triple L

DeVries;1011800 said:


> Hey triple does that inverted blower scrape down to the concrete or asphalt or does it leave a little skiff on top?


It scrapes right down bare, It actually blows me away how good it does sidewalks and how fast you can do them... As that was not intended to be its primany purpose, defentially the longer the better, If you watch the video the tractor amost floats on top the snow then the blower scrapes it right bare, Were suppost to salt, but it scrapes so good we put down 2 small little buckets of salt on that entire sidewalk... Geez I almost sound like a sales man here LOL



xll_VIPER_llx;1011869 said:


> _*Nice vid triple! Sidewalks must take you no time at all.payup At least we can see how well you drive backwards lol*_


LOL thanks


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

man... upgraded..


----------



## Triple L

even suppost to get a little bit overnight now

5-10 tomarrow, 5-10 friday


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1011895 said:


> man... upgraded..


Come on Jon, I know you cant hold in your excitement..... LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1011900 said:


> even suppost to get a little bit overnight now
> 
> 5-10 tomarrow, 5-10 friday


With 1cm overnight and 1-3 tomorrow morning, do we salt to keep it clear for the AM or let it do its thing? I'm gunna do a salting around doors and wheelchair ramps I think.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I've got a feeling that this storm will be one for the record books. With every run of the GFS / euro it shifts the storm more inland or to the west.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1011895 said:


> man... upgraded..


Better move the computer into the washroom untill your stomach settles. LOL


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Just got back from doing some lot clean up now the cars have moved... light snow happening here already and the above post is way to funny :laughing:*_


----------



## By-The-Lake

Oh boy, looks like busy weekend.

Can anyone recommend a good collection company? I have a client that might need a few gentle reminders (the more the better) to pay their bills. I have a small amount outstanding related to a fall clean-up but I don't seem to be getting anywhere with the client. PM me if you need to. 

Thanks


----------



## Bajak

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1011998 said:


> I've got a feeling that this storm will be one for the record books. With every run of the GFS / euro it shifts the storm more inland or to the west.


Don't say that...

I'm happy with only 4-6" right now. You can keep the rest down there.


----------



## grandview

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1011998 said:


> I've got a feeling that this storm will be one for the record books. With every run of the GFS / euro it shifts the storm more inland or to the west.


Didn't you learn anything from the guys on the East cost with their 30 inches of wet snow?


----------



## Triple L

Jon's favorite word - DOWNGRADED!!! 

now only 2-4 tomarrow...

Do you guys think HULK salt will work better then white salt for a daytime snowfall?


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1012120 said:


> Jon's favorite word - DOWNGRADED!!!
> 
> now only 2-4 tomarrow...
> 
> Do you guys think HULK salt will work better then white salt for a daytime snowfall?


I'm not sure how much better it is as residual, but it sure starts working fast. Apply a little heavy and you should be set


----------



## cet

Triple L;1012120 said:


> Jon's favorite word - DOWNGRADED!!!
> 
> now only 2-4 tomarrow...
> 
> Do you guys think HULK salt will work better then white salt for a daytime snowfall?


Where did you see this? You are trying to make me  but I bet your wrong.


----------



## Triple L

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/caon0356

or maby Kitcheners got it good now


----------



## cet

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/city/pages/on-82_metric_e.html

Look at this one. EC is only until 5pm on your link.

There is more snow overnight for us. 5-10 and 5 during the day.


----------



## Triple L

aww... I just assumed they had updated it for the evening and didnt even really pay attention to the morning, afternoon, evening thing... I just look at numbers LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

man, you got my hopes up for a second!!! LiAR!

Ah well, rented a bobcat today to be safe. One of ours will be out of commission till monday.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

By-The-Lake;1012069 said:


> Oh boy, looks like busy weekend.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good collection company? I have a client that might need a few gentle reminders (the more the better) to pay their bills. I have a small amount outstanding related to a fall clean-up but I don't seem to be getting anywhere with the client. PM me if you need to.
> 
> Thanks


Send a reminder notice registered mail..... Seems to work well for me.


----------



## cet

Triple L;1012177 said:


> aww... I just assumed they had updated it for the evening and didnt even really pay attention to the morning, afternoon, evening thing... I just look at numbers LOL


I didn't want you to get up in the morning to the bad news. I thought I would give it to you now. Now you can stay awake all night just waiting for the fun to begin.:laughing:


----------



## creativedesigns

LOL, Hey Chad, who's voice is that in the Ebling video? Mr. Boss operator! :laughing:

...& yea go for the Hulk for daytime salting.


----------



## cet

With these temps I wouldn't spend extra money on treated salt.


----------



## creativedesigns

cet;1012220 said:


> With these temps I wouldn't spend extra money on treated salt.


Case Study # 81,

"CET won't use Treated _HulkLane_ salt because" :

A) Green can be an intimidating factor!
B) It really is over the credit limit?
C) Doesn't want to $how his true colors? 
D) Because JD Dave uses regular rock salt,
E) It really is that mild out there?!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Just watched Global, saying drive home thursday will be messy, most will come overnight thursday into friday, then friday night again will be messy.


----------



## DeVries

JMO but why use treated salt when the daytime temps are on the plus side and nighttime temps about minus 3?


----------



## GMC Driver

Saw that too Jon.

I hate the waiting - let's just say it's a good way to diet. Right now, I'm going to try the sit back and wait approach. We know it will hit triggers, no sense worrying about it until then. Right now, it looks to be noon tomorrow, maybe a bit later if their timing is off. I don't mind a later in the day start - gives us all evening to work at it. 

But it seems like it isn't going to stop anytime soon, so we'll probably aim for as clean as possible Friday morning, and then another run Friday afternoon through the night.

Nice thing is being the end of the month, it will be on March 1 invoices!


----------



## cet

I agree with the diet thing. Last year was 15 pounds at the high point. I hate the waiting also. At least we know we are going. My big plaza is impossible to plow during the day. They want all the snow in 2 places in the middle of the plaza surrounding 2 light fixtures.

At least it won't be minus 20.


----------



## musclecarboy

At least there's a good game on to distract us....


----------



## cet

creativedesigns;1012235 said:


> Case Study # 81,
> 
> "CET won't use Treated _HulkLane_ salt because" :
> 
> A) Green can be an intimidating factor!
> B) It really is over the credit limit?
> C) Doesn't want to $how his true colors?
> D) Because JD Dave uses regular rock salt,
> E) It really is that mild out there?!!


I think treated salt goes hand in hand with driving Fords. You guys think you are a step ahead of the rest of us.


----------



## grandview

Hating the Fords again? I heard a Ford bailed you out in a storm!


----------



## creativedesigns

cet;1012385 said:


> I think treated salt goes hand in hand with driving Fords. You guys think you are a step ahead of the rest of us.


HAhaha, Im glad you agree! 

Heres what I have lined up for tomorow's sidewalk test. I will give CET the fascinating results!


----------



## cet

creativedesigns;1012394 said:


> HAhaha, Im glad you agree!
> 
> Heres what I have lined up for tomorow's sidewalk test. I will give CET the fascinating results!


Do I get points for having 2 of those sidewalk spreaders?


----------



## rooferdave

Hi all! Jon from Pristine if you hear there was a plow down on your drive at 3 a.m. tues it was me! bolt holding my chain to the plow snapped... then my transfer case crapped out again, some switch this time, then after my last call my plow motor stuck on and fried my power wires, got truck in the shop and as I was taking the plow off with the power cable (or what was left of it) unplugged the nine pin truck side caught fire! Thank goodness I was there when it happened, took out my backup truck out for some cleanup later on, hit a steel cover on the ground and now that blade is stuck right, here I am tonight with NO working trucks! Tranny shop says parts did not come in and said maybe tommorrow, morn and when it gets out I have to fix/replace the harness I put my stuck plow prob in the western section and now I am off to the shop to continue to get it working. wish me luck


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Has been snowing here for most of the afternoon/night. About 3" in total although most of the snow melted during the daylight hours due to radiant heating of the sun. Went to check over the lots and salt. Knowing the resedual salt would of been eaten up with the snow of the day and a refreeze or black ice would be a high probability..... As of 8:00 pm we had three hwy. closures due to bad road conditions and multiple wrecks. 

Going for a ride on the sled followed by a quick nap and back out in the early AM to re salt in prep for the next round!!!!


----------



## cet

rooferdave;1012490 said:


> Hi all! Jon from Pristine if you hear there was a plow down on your drive at 3 a.m. tues it was me! bolt holding my chain to the plow snapped... then my transfer case crapped out again, some switch this time, then after my last call my plow motor stuck on and fried my power wires, got truck in the shop and as I was taking the plow off with the power cable (or what was left of it) unplugged the nine pin truck side caught fire! Thank goodness I was there when it happened, took out my backup truck out for some cleanup later on, hit a steel cover on the ground and now that blade is stuck right, here I am tonight with NO working trucks! Tranny shop says parts did not come in and said maybe tommorrow, morn and when it gets out I have to fix/replace the harness I put my stuck plow prob in the western section and now I am off to the shop to continue to get it working. wish me luck


Your backup truck might just have a bent ram. That would be an easy quick fix.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

cet;1012385 said:


> I think treated salt goes hand in hand with driving Fords. You guys think you are a step ahead of the rest of us.


hey hey, don't bring me down to Andrew's level! It is in my contracts to use treated!!! 


> Originally Posted by rooferdave View Post
> Hi all! Jon from Pristine if you hear there was a plow down on your drive at 3 a.m. tues it was me! bolt holding my chain to the plow snapped...


Sorry to hear that Dave, we are used to seeing plow tracks down, so I didn't hear anything about it. We have a few plow guys that drop the blade as they leave their townhome and they sometimes mess the road up a bit to much, but there is no sense saying anything to them.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Has anyone ever seen this type of wraparound storm before? Are the jet streams really messed up, or does this happen more then I think it does. I am looking at the Radar and can't see what they are saying is going to happen, to happen.


----------



## cet

Jon when they forecast this much snow it is going to happen. How much we get who know's but we will be pushing 3 nights in a row by the looks of things.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1012527 said:


> Has anyone ever seen this type of wraparound storm before? Are the jet streams really messed up, or does this happen more then I think it does. I am looking at the Radar and can't see what they are saying is going to happen, to happen.


Have you seen the movie "The Perfect Storm"? LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am planning on 2pm, 2am, 2pm


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1012542 said:


> Jon when they forecast this much snow it is going to happen. How much we get who know's but we will be pushing 3 nights in a row by the looks of things.


I use to push 3 nights in row when I was younger.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Who's going to be the Andrea Gail tomorrow then Dave? I hope none of us!


----------



## JD Dave

Found out my 2.5 year old has chicken pocks today and she got the vaccine. Not quite sure how that worked but the doc said it was a different strain. The rash and bumps on her bring tears to my eyes. She's actualy not complaining much yet but it's only begun,


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;1012546 said:


> I use to push 3 nights in row when I was younger.


Then marriage came and it was only on your birthday!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1012549 said:


> Who's going to be the Andrea Gail tomorrow then Dave? I hope none of us!


Lets not even think about that.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1012551 said:


> Then marriage came and it was only on your birthday!


It's not that bad, we find time to take the odd bathroom break.


----------



## grandview

Pristine PM ltd;1012551 said:


> Then marriage came and it was only on your birthday!


To bad JD's birthday is on Feb.29th!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahaha, I like that Grandview.

Sorry to hear about the little one Dave, I didn't know there was a vaccine for chicken pox, things have come along way.


----------



## grandview

Pristine PM ltd;1012572 said:


> hahaha, I like that Grandview.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the little one Dave, I didn't know there was a vaccine for chicken pox, things have come along way.


What are you 90 years old? Even I got that shot!


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1012562 said:


> To bad JD's birthday is on Feb.29th!


I wouldn't even be old enough to drink now if that were the case.


Pristine PM ltd;1012572 said:


> hahaha, I like that Grandview.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the little one Dave, I didn't know there was a vaccine for chicken pox, things have come along way.


Apparently not when she still got it. I really hope the 1 year old doesn't get it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, nope, everyone in my school had it at some point. I remember they even had Pox parties because parents wanted kids to all get it at the same time and get it over with, it was like a right of passage.


----------



## Grassman09

Forget snow I'm thinking summer


----------



## augerandblade

Pristine PM ltd;1012527 said:


> Has anyone ever seen this type of wraparound storm before? Are the jet streams really messed up, or does this happen more then I think it does. I am looking at the Radar and can't see what they are saying is going to happen, to happen.


This has been happening in the Renfrew area quite a bit this past winter, we will get a 3 to 4 centimetre dump of snow. And just like spokes of a wheel you can get band after band coming in over the week. There is a high pressure area over Newfoundland this week, holding back the lows from going through. So while their having their kitchen partys we will be keeping our booze consumption low knowing that we may havta go out .........................again


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1012550 said:


> Found out my 2.5 year old has chicken pocks today and she got the vaccine. Not quite sure how that worked but the doc said it was a different strain. The rash and bumps on her bring tears to my eyes. She's actualy not complaining much yet but it's only begun,


"The Perfect Storm..." You crack me up.


----------



## rooferdave

cet;1012515 said:


> Your backup truck might just have a bent ram. That would be an easy quick fix.


checked the ram(s) it is ok checked wiring, also ok, could not figure the poppet thing so early tommorrow is my plan when I am more awake, saw the tranny mechanic and asked about parts and told him I will pay extra whatever even courier the parts ffs just do not let a plowtruck be down with a storm on the way!


----------



## Triple L

Just a little salt run, white salt again today... So Cre what kinda name you gonna come up with for that orange salt?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Did the same... nice fluffy stuff... brined up quick. I vote "Thaw my roxs off!!"


----------



## ff1221

They are calling for wind and snow, pretty quiet here so far, is anyone else getting windy weather yet?


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

JD Dave;1012550 said:


> Found out my 2.5 year old has chicken pocks today and she got the vaccine. Not quite sure how that worked but the doc said it was a different strain. The rash and bumps on her bring tears to my eyes. She's actualy not complaining much yet but it's only begun,


Awwww, No fun at all when they're that young. Been there, Done that. My daughter got them really bad at that age. It's so hard to see.

Make sure you stock up on the Aveeno colloidal oatmeal powder and the Aveeno Anti Itch cream, If you let them soak in the bath with the powder that it really helps with the itching. You really want to try to avoid the steroid based creams at that age.



ff1221;1012804 said:


> They are calling for wind and snow, pretty quiet here so far, is anyone else getting windy weather yet?


No wind here yet, but I'm sure it's coming. We've had light snow all morning but only about 1cm has fallen so far.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Salted again this AM. Some icy spots here and there. NTM with the flurry/snow in the forecast a little extra salt wont hurt!!!! The wind will be here this evening.....


----------



## JD Dave

EcoGreen Serv;1012894 said:


> Awwww, No fun at all when they're that young. Been there, Done that. My daughter got them really bad at that age. It's so hard to see.
> 
> Make sure you stock up on the Aveeno colloidal oatmeal powder and the Aveeno Anti Itch cream, If you let them soak in the bath with the powder that it really helps with the itching. You really want to try to avoid the steroid based creams at that age.
> 
> No wind here yet, but I'm sure it's coming. We've had light snow all morning but only about 1cm has fallen so far.


My wife bought the Aveeno stuff last night. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I don't think we are going to get anything near what they were originally calling for. Does anyone use the Radar forecast button on WN? It shows that it will stay east of us quite a bit.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1012979 said:


> I don't think we are going to get anything near what they were originally calling for. Does anyone use the Radar forecast button on WN? It shows that it will stay east of us quite a bit.


That thing is a pile of BS. It doesn't take into account any changes in system development or wind direction. It simply takes the current system at the current wind speed and extrapolates it 4 or 5 hours ahead. Don't look at it, it will mess you up some times.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;1012979 said:


> I don't think we are going to get anything near what they were originally calling for. Does anyone use the Radar forecast button on WN? It shows that it will stay east of us quite a bit.


I see that too Jon. I think we'll just have to keep monitoring it throughout the day/evening/night and make the call depending on the situation then.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*so they are saying now that the heaviest and most snow will fall tonight and overnight making for a real bad friday morning

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne...owfeb25.jpg&title=The Weather Network&lang=en
*


----------



## ff1221

3-4cm on the ground here, it's a little windy but pretty calm compared to most Bruce County winters, was out and did a couple of lots but I'll leave the bulk of it till the middle of the night.


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1012789 said:


> Just a little salt run, white salt again today... So Cre what kinda name you gonna come up with for that orange salt?


_Thawrox_ MangoMixTM


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Wind has really picked up here and man is it cold!!!!!! snow has started and is blowing pretty hardpayup*_


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1012406 said:


> Do I get points for having 2 of those sidewalk spreaders?


Do the sidewalk spreaders actually work ok? 
Currently we do all our sidewalks with 5 gallon pails 3/4 full... just grab and spread. We use bulk and I have about 20 pails always filled sitting inside a trailer nice and dry.


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1013193 said:


> Do the sidewalk spreaders actually work ok?
> Currently we do all our sidewalks with 5 gallon pails 3/4 full... just grab and spread. We use bulk and I have about 20 pails always filled sitting inside a trailer nice and dry.


I will speak up on this. I worked for CET and Pristine last year and 2 years ago and used Jon's (Pristine) ePoke for last year and it was sweet. When I did the sidewalks there were bins placed around the sites for Chris's places and I carried large totes for jon's places. As long as you can get salt close to where you're spreading, it's very easy to shovel salt in and push compared to buckets. I really liked how it was consistent, no heavy patches like when using a bucket. The fu*kin things cost so much though!


----------



## Daner

Its not too often we get LE off lake Ontario....But we are today, Plus that system from the south east......Have fun Its going to be a blowy situation out there when we get right at It:waving:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Grassman09;1012599 said:


> Forget snow I'm thinking summer


File doesnt open for some reason.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*i actually have a walk behind spreader since i didnt get a tailgate spreader and i use it to do parking lots and sidewalks and i gotta say it slings the salt over 30 ft in the lots if i have it cranked wide open. I look at it too that it gives me some excercise and gets me outta the truck to stretch after some long shifts behind the wheel. *_


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1013201 said:


> it was consistent, no heavy patches like when using a bucket.


Come on, you havent learnt how to feed the chicken's properly yet 

Hows the snow lookin up in Toronto guys? we dont got nothing here yet...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Salt from this morning seems to be holding up so far...looks like were going to get hit early morning.


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;1013208 said:


> File doesnt open for some reason.


Yea I see its asking to save the file. Weird. 
Ok Try this then then click on the video montage.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Triple L;1013212 said:


> Come on, you havent learnt how to feed the chicken's properly yet
> 
> Hows the snow lookin up in Toronto guys? we dont got nothing here yet...


_*you guys dont have the wind and snow down there yet? And your not that far from me either.*_


----------



## Triple L

xll_VIPER_llx;1013211 said:


> _*i actually have a walk behind spreader since i didnt get a tailgate spreader and i use it to do parking lots and sidewalks and i gotta say it slings the salt over 30 ft in the lots if i have it cranked wide open. I look at it too that it gives me some excercise and gets me outta the truck to stretch after some long shifts behind the wheel. *_


Everyones gotta start somewhere, wait till you get a 2 or 3 acre property.... You wount be using a push or tailgate salter any more :laughing:



xll_VIPER_llx;1013223 said:


> _*you guys dont have the wind and snow down there yet? And your not that far from me either.*_


I dont know about the wind, havent been out since morning but no snow other then that little bit we got overnight...


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Triple L;1013225 said:


> Everyones gotta start somewhere, wait till you get a 2 or 3 acre property.... You wount be using a push or tailgate salter any more :laughing:
> 
> I dont know about the wind, havent been out since morning but no snow other then that little bit we got overnight...


_*when i went to bed around 4 am it was still black in the lots... when i got up everything was icy and white again.... wind is howling here outta the north and its been blowing in snow with it for the past 2 hours..nothing heavy but its staying on the ground. Looks like it will be full bore morning the way it looks and the way they are forcasting it. I'd kill to have a tailgate salter..... i wanted 1 so bad..... where i bought my plow from they said they will be carrying tailgate salters from snowdog next year and they are on hespler rd so i dont have to go far from home to get service or buy parts.*_


----------



## schrader

Been snowing in Colingwood since 9:00 a.m yesteday morning. Had 5cm overnight and another 5cm today. Cold and windy.

Corey


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1013212 said:


> Come on, you havent learnt how to feed the chicken's properly yet
> 
> Hows the snow lookin up in Toronto guys? we dont got nothing here yet...


LOL I don't do sidewalks anymore, I have an employee that takes care of it .

Residual has everything taken care of


----------



## Triple L

xll_VIPER_llx;1013233 said:


> _* on hespler rd so i dont have to go far from home to get service or buy parts.*_


Did you buy your blade off Cliff from vincents?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Grassman09;1013222 said:


> Yea I see its asking to save the file. Weird.
> Ok Try this then then click on the video montage.


Sounds like the same lady as Grandviews! Looks good though. What is that big red machine, some sort of screener?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Triple L;1013212 said:


> Come on, you havent learnt how to feed the chicken's properly yet
> 
> Hows the snow lookin up in Toronto guys? we dont got nothing here yet...


This is one of the few times we will get it before you! They are saying 1-3 for each period now in TO


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Triple L;1013277 said:


> Did you buy your blade off Cliff from vincents?


_*No i got it from canadian truck and trailor , They have a partnership with wellington manufacturing that is in elora that created and builds the plows. I have had minimal issues and customer support has been nothing short of perfect with them. Also what is vincents? i have heard of it but never knew if it was dealer or parts place? where is it at?*_


----------



## CGM Inc.

any snow anywhere? WTF!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

just started getting a dusting again where there is no salt.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Cedar Grounds;1013296 said:


> any snow anywhere? WTF!


_*Yup this was all black lastnight...... and now from the wind in the past few hours and some snow we got this so far.......

















*_


----------



## Plowing in Scar

Just checking in for a minute.

Pristine, were you going w/b on hwy 2 at the Rouge bridge about 1:45 PM today? I was e/b and glanced over and thought it might have been one of your trucks. I was in a white '03 F350 p/up with a Downeaster slide-in dump and tailgate spreader.

Before I had my 1st salt truck, a '77 IHC 2050 with an 11ft one-way & an 11ft wing with a 2-way dump box, I used to pitch sand/salt off the back of my p/up! I've had a couple of other lge trucks, but always have bad luck with them, so I bought a used Airflo and used it for a couple of years 'til it crapped out, but at that time, I'd bought an Agri-something spreader (from 4 Wheel Drive & they may still carry them, but the 2nd one I got from Markham Lawn & Garden supply -- or something like that -- they're just a little north of Walker Equip. on hwy 48). You can use it for salt, fertilizer or seed, and for an extra $100. plus, you can get a deflector that will lift up and down so you can do about a 4ft path (usual s/walk width) or raise/lower the deflector and shoot it out 20 to 30ft! The motor went on my Downeaster spinner, and I had to salt, so I dug out the little spreader and salted a gas station, 2 sm. plazas, and an off. bldg. Since I have torn tendons in BOTH shoulders, I'm NOT going to be pitching anything by hand!! 

Well, that's all for me, for now.

Let's hope we get just a little over the next 24 hrs!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Probably one of my guys, I wasn't there today. Do you take care of the Pioneer? An Ford with a downeaster does, so I thought it might be you.

I have had a few issues with the downeaster motors, they don't hold up like they should and the price is a bit much. I am going to see about getting some from the states over the summer, kooy is a bit to pricey!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

That's an understatement Jon.


----------



## GMC Driver

Pristine PM ltd;1013322 said:


> Kooy is a bit to pricey!


Just found a sig line - thanks Jon!

What ever gave you that idea?


----------



## DeVries

Winds have stepped it up a bit now. Sun is gone so the accumilations will start to add up.

Hope everyones equipment and guy's hold up.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1013280 said:


> Sounds like the same lady as Grandviews! Looks good though. What is that big red machine, some sort of screener?


A Toro Dingo with what Toro Calls a soil cultivator. The John deere dealer did most of the work. I left him and one of my guys on the job and when i came back it was ready for sod. 
http://www.toro.com/professional/sws/loader/movies/cultivator.html

I wish I had my Cat still so I could make some snow videos with the blower for my add. Go figure the snow returns and now I don't have a machine to run it. :crying:

It must be the same American lady Grandview uses listen how she pronounces Mississauga.:laughing:


----------



## creativedesigns

I guess Chad didn't like my new invented name for Thawrox?  lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1013393 said:


> A Toro Dingo with what Toro Calls a soil cultivator. The John deere dealer did most of the work. I left him and one of my guys on the job and when i came back it was ready for sod.
> http://www.toro.com/professional/sws/loader/movies/cultivator.html


Got some rocky stuff on the escarpment and locally...(can you say Rockwood ON)... that would...Tear...that...machine...up!!! Probably good for you city folks. Hauling in the topsoil.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

creativedesigns;1013499 said:


> I guess Chad didn't like my new invented name for Thawrox?  lol


Oh and I thought it was Tang... :laughing:

Sure is cold outside and the wind is picking up. Snow is starting to drift in the fields and snow is building from the North and the south east. Wont be long now till the snow begins. Well its just the begining.....


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1013537 said:


> Got some rocky stuff on the escarpment and locally...(can you say Rockwood ON)... that would...Tear...that...machine...up!!! Probably good for you city folks. Hauling in the topsoil.


Were you that guy that was going to sell me Firewood and said you would but then didnt? LOL..

You should see the roots that Toro Chewed up. I'd say that toro did a better Job then a pto driver tiller on the back of a 60hp Deere tractor I rented once. That tiller was dancing all over the place.

Maybe I should have rented a Kubota off Ed Stewart's instead LOL. But they probably wouldn't have called me back anyhow even if I wanted to rent from them.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Is 1am the consensus?


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1013597 said:


> Is 1am the consensus?


Yes......................


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I don't like all the periods after the yes!

http://citynews.video.citytv.com/video/68764556001/Thur-Feb-25-Evening-Webcast/


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

1 AM for what Jon?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

heading out.


----------



## grandview

JohnnyRoyale;1013642 said:


> 1 AM for what Jon?





Pristine PM ltd;1013648 said:


> heading out.


I thought bars close up there at 1am?


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;1013499 said:


> I guess Chad didn't like my new invented name for Thawrox?  lol


I thought it sucked actually...



Pristine PM ltd;1013597 said:


> Is 1am the consensus?


Im thinking 3... How much have you guys gotten, its coming down and blowing real good out my way now...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I spoke to someone down at 400/401 area and he said it was just starting to cover up about 1/2 hour ago. Still alot of bare patches, but collecting along the curbs.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1013575 said:


> Were you that guy that was going to sell me Firewood and said you would but then didnt? LOL..


If I was going to sell you something you would own it, I don't deal in firewood you must have been confused.


----------



## cet

grandview;1013658 said:


> I thought bars close up there at 1am?


2am I think. It has been a while since I made closing.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Isn't 2am last call? Then out by 3? My sister is in the bar business, but I don't pay any attention to things.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1013193 said:


> Do the sidewalk spreaders actually work ok?
> Currently we do all our sidewalks with 5 gallon pails 3/4 full... just grab and spread. We use bulk and I have about 20 pails always filled sitting inside a trailer nice and dry.


Best spreader we have ever used. I found a used one in the summer. Looked better then mine so I bought it. Can't remember what I paid. I bought 2 honda push mowers and the epoke. If you find one buy it you won't be disappointed.


----------



## snowman4

Pristine PM ltd;1013714 said:


> Isn't 2am last call? Then out by 3? My sister is in the bar business, but I don't pay any attention to things.


You got it. But the province is really cutting back. i.e fining the bar if they think people in it are drunk..... Grandview don't laugh at us!

So a lot of bars will call last call no later than 1:30 and drinks done by 2:30. Some smaller, more locals might do 1:00 and 2:00....


----------



## creativedesigns

cet;1013726 said:


> Best spreader we have ever used. I found a used one in the summer. Looked better then mine so I bought it. Can't remember what I paid. I bought 2 honda push mowers and the epoke. If you find one buy it you won't be disappointed.


Those Epoke salt spreaders will save you money on salt costs. Epokes design is very efficient on its spread pattern. Well worth the $1,200


----------



## snowman4

Pristine PM ltd;1013597 said:


> Is 1am the consensus?


11pm for me. Leaving now. Have fun boys.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1013597 said:


> Is 1am the consensus?





JohnnyRoyale;1013642 said:


> 1 AM for what Jon?





Pristine PM ltd;1013648 said:


> heading out.


To put down Hulk Salt? Roads are Wet and Black here just some light snow falling or well drifting around.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*Well i have already been out 2 times plowing...... the city hasnt even been out once yet......... guess they are waiting till its almost over.... lots of wind and snow coming down.... as fast as i plow 10 mins later its full again. Hope everyone has a safe night and gets home in 1 piece and nothing breaks down.*


----------



## musclecarboy

WTF man, my placed are covered MAYBE 20%, but I don't want to salt because that will kill me with the wind. The 1 place I always salt heavy is almost 80% covered from residual. I'm going to do a clearing now then maybe agin at 11am once the rest of the snow is down. This storm is all over the place


----------



## Triple L

xll_VIPER_llx;1013880 said:


> *Well i have already been out 2 times plowing...... the city hasnt even been out once yet......... guess they are waiting till its almost over.... lots of wind and snow coming down.... as fast as i plow 10 mins later its full again. Hope everyone has a safe night and gets home in 1 piece and nothing breaks down.*


Man, I hope your on hourly... But even still I bet your gonna have some mad customers if you are....

Headin out now, for our FIRST push, not third LOL


----------



## GMC Driver

Triple L;1013909 said:


> Headin out now


Same here - not much there yet, but that'll change in the next couple hours.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Triple L;1013909 said:


> Man, I hope your on hourly... But even still I bet your gonna have some mad customers if you are....
> 
> Headin out now, for our FIRST push, not third LOL


_*yup im hourly...... and not minding 1 bit... wind is still here but the snow is calming but i dont think for long.... Be safe out there triple:waving: i'm goin to catch a few z's then head back out....... 90% snow over night and morning and 80 in the aft.... lets hope so.... *_


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

snowman4;1013765 said:


> You got it. But the province is really cutting back. i.e fining the bar if they think people in it are drunk..... Grandview don't laugh at us!
> 
> So a lot of bars will call last call no later than 1:30 and drinks done by 2:30. Some smaller, more locals might do 1:00 and 2:00....


They have to do that up here, we just plain consume too much booze. just imagine what another hour of service would do! Liqour companies would be atleast another billion richer!

Hope it doesn't get that windy today. I really don't like wearing big hydro jackets when doing sidewalks.


----------



## CGM Inc.

GMC Driver;1013914 said:


> Same here - not much there yet, but that'll change in the next couple hours.


sure about that...


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1013937 said:


> sure about that...


Just drifting if anything else but at least the wind is coming from the north so I can plow forward and no back drag the loading docks.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Back in.
Really wasn't that much. Maybe 3-5cm but fairly windy
It was just starting to get heavy when I was done. I guess I was wrong on the 1am start.

Looks like the leading edge is on a line from Barrie from Toronto.
I'll bet Barrie is getting hit right now.
I don't need to have the Weekenders places done until noon, so hopefully it will pass by then so it doesn't turn into a 3 push storm.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We got a decent amount... maybe 5-8 cm plus lots of drifting. Can't tell I have done anything, going out again at 10.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Another typical Environment Canada forcast big snow ends up being about 1cm here in Hamilton wish i could get a job where i get paid for ALWAYS being wrong.


----------



## DeVries

This storm fizzeled out as bad as the American womens hockey team last night.


----------



## GMC Driver

Well Stephan - I was going by what I was told...

Closer to Lake Ontario there was 10-12cm, up through Fonthill. South of there it fizzled out quick - we had 2-4 on anything closer to Lake Erie.

I'd like to find the measuring stick that EC and WN are using. I'd sure impress alot more women.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

GMC Driver;1013914 said:


> Same here - not much there yet, but that'll change in the next couple hours.





Cedar Grounds;1013937 said:


> sure about that...


That sucked...we had everything plowed and salted, and then had to redo everything again after that blast came through.


----------



## creativedesigns

Im running on 2 hours of sleep since Thursday mornin! Ahh, mind as well keep the record going......whures the vodka party at? LOL


----------



## Daner

Heavy Snow band going over us here now


----------



## musclecarboy

I'm going to head out around 6. I made a pass at 6am today which was pretty much useless. Clearing and heavy salt will take care of it since winds are dying and temps are rising.


----------



## Bajak

creativedesigns;1014356 said:


> Im running on 2 hours of sleep since Thursday mornin! Ahh, mind as well keep the record going......whures the vodka party at? LOL





Daner;1014374 said:


> Heavy Snow band going over us here now


Come on...It's like you guys haven't had any snow before.

Oh that's right...Not since 2009...


----------



## carver60

we have gotten about 4 inches today, and goin out to plow right now. no idea if this lake effects gunna let up


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

creativedesigns;1014356 said:


> I....whures the vodka party at? LOL


Vancouver









And there's nothing wrong with girls with beer and kneepads 









Canadian Girls can Party... That must only come as a Shock to the IOC.

Never take a Ad in the service directory of a paper.

The only people that call are the ones that have 4ft -5ft drifts in their driveways and want it cleared NOW !!!!

Was one of those Bad and Good days
Bad: Power steering hose blew.
Good: It blew in front of the Ford dealer and they had one in stock.

Bad: The Frame on my Push Spreader that was rusted finally folded up at the first customer.
Good: Walmart has summer stock. Those cheapo Scotts spreaders don't work half bad for walkways.


----------



## schrader

Holly #$$%^ are we the only ones that got dumped on. We got 30cm with drifts past my waist. Real heavy snow to push, just got back in now from a 1 a.m start. Time to catch some zzzz's.

Corey


----------



## Bajak

schrader;1014493 said:


> Holly #$$%^ are we the only ones that got dumped on. We got 30cm with drifts past my waist. Real heavy snow to push, just got back in now from a 1 a.m start. Time to catch some zzzz's.
> 
> Corey


Only a few inches in Saugeen Shores. I did have a 2' drift on one walkway though.
Just been a really slow, steady, 'waiting for the kettle to boil' type snow here for the last couple of days. Winds have been out of the north and not strong enough to get any LE off Georgian Bay and nothing off Huron. More of an annoyance than anything for me.


----------



## creativedesigns

EcoGreen Serv;1014484 said:


> Canadian Girls can Party...
> 
> Was one of those Bad and Good days
> Bad: Power steering hose blew.
> Good: It blew in front of the Ford dealer and they had one in stock.


Them _Canuck gals _sure do shake it! 

What a coincidence!!! I blew my power steering hose today too. Did you notice that with no power steering pressure, the front breaks loose pressure too. Its connected to the same hydro system. Part cost $60.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

I guess the prices are better in Ottawa, It was $78 at my dealer.
Then they got upset I was changing it in their parking lot. I just said, hey, If your service guys could give me a better time than "Sometime this afternoon" I would have had you put it on.

PITA doing it with the plow on. That Crappy tire tool set I keep behind the seat has come in handy so many times.

I didn't notice actually, I was pulling into the TSC when I noticed the power steering was gone.


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

EcoGreen Serv;1014484 said:


> Vancouver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there's nothing wrong with girls with beer and kneepads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Girls can Party... That must only come as a Shock to the IOC.
> 
> Never take a Ad in the service directory of a paper.
> 
> The only people that call are the ones that have 4ft -5ft drifts in their driveways and want it cleared NOW !!!!
> 
> Was one of those Bad and Good days
> Bad: Power steering hose blew.
> Good: It blew in front of the Ford dealer and they had one in stock.
> 
> Bad: The Frame on my Push Spreader that was rusted finally folded up at the first customer.
> Good: Walmart has summer stock. Those cheapo Scotts spreaders don't work half bad for walkways.


Brings a tear to your eye...seeing those women live up to the stereotype! too bad the one in the bottom photo (on the left) is a minor. Now the media is gonna get nasty about it. Hope the IOC doesn't take away the gold for something so minor as having fun! Just let the girls have their day freakin media!


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

rugbyinthesnow;1014621 said:


> Brings a tear to your eye...seeing those women live up to the stereotype! too bad the one in the bottom photo (on the left) is a minor. Now the media is gonna get nasty about it. Hope the IOC doesn't take away the gold for something so minor as having fun! Just let the girls have their day freakin media!


There was a interview with Marie Philip Poulin on TV. The drinking age in Quebec, where she's from and Alberta , Where they train is 18. She thought that was the age in all Canada.
I doubt anything will come of it. Better not. They worked their asses off for 4 year, Won the Gold and wanted to celebrate.

The Media must of have had anything better to talk about.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*Well its been along night....... i lost count on how much snow we got... all i know is i like the invoice for payment..... each time i plowed the snow was at least 4- 5 inches deep and also 1 foot deep drifts... gotta love apartment buildings and wind... just when i thought i could get some rest i got called to go plow in toronto... was a sh1tty drive that was... coming back to home was impossible... snapped a few pics of a accident that closed the 401 express and collectors westbound totally..... spent most my time conversing with truckers on the c.b. radio lol ... anyways it was closed due to a ford expedition losing control in the collectors and rolling several times and landing on its roof on a concrete divider... from what i heard on the radio nobody survived and from seeing it in person i'd believe it.... heres the pics of the 401 and also a white mini van that slid of of hwy 6 south and stopped in the ditch! Hope everyone got some good pay and made it home safe! I want more of it... after some sleep of course:laughing:
























*


----------



## CGM Inc.

We wrapped her up too.....what a biatch!
- 2 blown brake lines on different trucks
- busted angeling cylinder
- salt truck does not start
and a lot of fun.....


----------



## augerandblade

24 cm of heavy wet snow since Thursday, running on 4 hours of sleep, still got some drives to do. Snow was so wet it was blue.


----------



## rooferdave

36 hours out with truck woes and I think I gotta go out now cause totonto has had snow for over an hour now, Viper you came from Guelph to plow????


----------



## snowman4

creativedesigns;1014356 said:


> Im running on 2 hours of sleep since Thursday mornin! Ahh, mind as well keep the record going......whures the vodka party at? LOL


So after you drove by me on Alta Vista, you drove by me at about 3am on Bank Street. I was running the Kubota sidewalk plow right in front of Lansdowne. Now do you believe me about the 36 hour shifts and the odd 48?


----------



## Triple L

big flakers coming down now 

good thing I only had to clear 2 lots this morning xysport


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

1-2" forecasted yesterday... 4-6" actual. More in the county with lots of drifting. All in all a fun night / day out with Nolan and Daffnie...... I must say the Snoway has worked almost flawless. This blade can stack some snow. Even the heavy wet slop we got ....

The fun is not over!! More storms on the map for the next 2 weeks, temps are on the rise!!!!


----------



## augerandblade

rooferdave;1014828 said:


> 36 hours out with truck woes and I think I gotta go out now cause totonto has had snow for over an hour now, Viper you came from Guelph to plow????


Hey Rooferdave "If ToTonto has snow what about the LoLoneRanger:laughing::laughing::Same here, this seemed to be my storm for (small) mechanical breakdowns. But its all wrapped up. Changed the message on my phone. I Aint Taking Any More Calls.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Some photos from yesterday....


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Can anyone find Daffnie??? Nothing better than a plowing buddy, only if I could teach her how to do sidewalks!!!!


----------



## cet

It has been snowing here for 5 hours now. Real wet heavy stuff. This one will be hard on the trucks.

I hope the guys that wanted snow are at least getting this. This will be plow 4 in the last 48 hours.

Wasted a lot of salt last night.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Busy and long day yesterday!... only thing that went wrong was the chain on my Western snapped.. but a quick fix made it last for the rest of the day. This morning just went out to do 3 lots.. 
Light snow in Toronto now no accumulation where there is salt of where it has been cleared. Hopefully a salt run later tonight.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

rooferdave;1014828 said:


> 36 hours out with truck woes and I think I gotta go out now cause totonto has had snow for over an hour now, Viper you came from Guelph to plow????


_*Yup our company has many rental propertys and 1 comercial..... when i got to the comercial site on tyco's drive who ever plowed for them before plowed a 4 ft pile on the main entrance to the bussiness burying both sidewalks to get inside. I dont mind the drive.... the farther the better! *_


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Snowing big heavy wet flakes here again..... dunno how long its been going cause i just woke up..... looks like yesterday all over again like it was never plowed!payup*_


----------



## Daner

I'm just waiting for It to slow up a bit, Then we are heading out again


----------



## shepoutside

Daner;1014965 said:


> I'm just waiting for It to slow up a bit, Then we are heading out again


 same here


----------



## SnoDawgs

xll_VIPER_llx;1014720 said:


> *Well its been along night....... i lost count on how much snow we got... all i know is i like the invoice for payment..... each time i plowed the snow was at least 4- 5 inches deep and also 1 foot deep drifts... gotta love apartment buildings and wind... *


*

I recognize those apartments from a few of your other pictures...... those folks are in no hurry to pay. Unless management has changed, you might see payment in the mail in October  .... And yes, the wind will help to accumulate the snow up to 4ft in between those cars. It's tough work with a tractor.*


----------



## ff1221

Nothing here this morning, had about 6" yesterday, it was a good plow. Looks like a big system heading towards us from the east, wether network is calling for 2cm but I think this could yield us some heavy wet snow.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

TWN 24 Hour Precipitation Outlook

* 1-3 cm of snow from Saturday Morning to Saturday Overnight.

They missed that by 15cm.

3 full passes in the last 24 hours, 38cm,, Drift above my waist.

Will have to do another pass once it stops. The municipal plows still aren't out.
Roads are REALLY Icy. No Sanders to be seen anywhere.

Called the township, One of their Graders and a plow went off the road.

I slid off the road trying to miss a spinning car. took 1 1/2 hours to dig out.
I'm starting to wonder if I'm the only one who stops to check if people are ok anymore ?. This was on a rarely traveled back road, 5 vehicles passed, Not one stopped. 
No More Mr Nice Guy pulling out people for free for me.

One guy even laughed as he went by, Karma is indeed a ***** though. He was stuck in a ditch 4km down the road :laughing:


----------



## Grassman09

EcoGreen Serv;1015013 said:


> No More Mr Nice Guy pulling out people for free for me.


I wouldn't pull anyone out next thing you know they come after you for damages. Leave it for the tow company they have insurance for that we don't.


----------



## Elite_Maint

xll_VIPER_llx;1014955 said:


> I dont mind the drive.... the farther the better! [/B][/I]


You get really excited when it snows! lol


----------



## Grassman09

E Maintenance;1015035 said:


> You get really excited when it snows! lol


He will learn one day that it gets old fast. Especially after the last two winters we had that were very eventful or plowable.


----------



## creativedesigns

Hey Chad.... a little riddle for'ya! LOL

Whats Orange, preforms well on ice, costs a bit more & smells like _Mango_? :laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

A kubota working at a mango plantation


----------



## creativedesigns

Pristine PM ltd;1015074 said:


> A kubota working at a mango plantation


LMFAO!!!! Too Funny...:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

creativedesigns;1015073 said:


> Hey Chad.... a little riddle for'ya! LOL
> 
> Whats Orange, preforms well on ice, costs a bit more & smells like _Mango_? :laughing:


Did you just piss all over the salt or something... are you the reason mcdonalds doesnt' have orange drink anymore? trying to sell it for more money?
I dont get whats so special about this color treated salt..

do you have glow in the dark salt?


----------



## cet

I'm glad I don't do driveways. This crap packs just looking at it. Round 4 tonight. I imagine the phone will be going crazy Monday for loader work.


----------



## Plowing in Scar

Good afternoon. I see everyone survived!

I went out at 2AM on the 26th, ... couldn't really tell how much accumulation as it was drifting, but started at my 1st loc. Nothing coming down, so I thought it might be over! Hopes too high! Around 5 AM-ish, it started again!! [I have contracts, so I'm more than happy if it doesn't snow!!] Anyway, finished around 9:45 AM, and on my way home, passed by a couple of locs. that had been done around 2:45 and 3:15 AM, and they looked crappy, so I went in and did them again. Did my 'freebie lot', which was mostly wind-blown clear, then came home and shovelled the driveway and crashed for a few hrs.

Decided around 10 PM (the 26th) to drive around and have a look, ... maybe touch up a couple of locs. that might have some snow from tha morning snowfall, ... sure enough, the 1st & 2nd places I checked were the ones I'd already done twice! (Now, you guys in the 'snow belts' will think that's nothing, but some of us in the T-dot are spoiled and don't want too much snow!) Anyway, ended up plowing 9 locs. with 2 Timmy stops in between, and got home around 4:30 this morning (the 27th).

That's my whining for today!

Pristine, ... Jon?, ... re: Pioneer, ... you got me!! How's my work? Good? Not bad? Pretty sh_tty, actually!? Or, my grandmother could do better with a shovel? (Notice I didn't 'excellent'? I don't think anyone can do excellent plowing jobs, due to potholes, pavement heaving, etc., ... unless you can dump a lot of salt!, ... them maybe ....

Just a non-plowing question, ... can you not PM (private message) people on this site? I can on an un-related site, but I was going to PM someone on another topic, but couldn't.

I'm going to check out some other topics (forum jump) and stop back before logging off.


----------



## Plowing in Scar

MIDTOWNPC:

Re: glow in the dark Salt, ... check around the Darlington or Pickering Nuke plants!


----------



## cet

Plowing in Scar;1015105 said:


> Good afternoon. I see everyone survived!
> 
> I went out at 2AM on the 26th, ... couldn't really tell how much accumulation as it was drifting, but started at my 1st loc. Nothing coming down, so I thought it might be over! Hopes too high! Around 5 AM-ish, it started again!! [I have contracts, so I'm more than happy if it doesn't snow!!] Anyway, finished around 9:45 AM, and on my way home, passed by a couple of locs. that had been done around 2:45 and 3:15 AM, and they looked crappy, so I went in and did them again. Did my 'freebie lot', which was mostly wind-blown clear, then came home and shovelled the driveway and crashed for a few hrs.
> 
> Decided around 10 PM (the 26th) to drive around and have a look, ... maybe touch up a couple of locs. that might have some snow from tha morning snowfall, ... sure enough, the 1st & 2nd places I checked were the ones I'd already done twice! (Now, you guys in the 'snow belts' will think that's nothing, but some of us in the T-dot are spoiled and don't want too much snow!) Anyway, ended up plowing 9 locs. with 2 Timmy stops in between, and got home around 4:30 this morning (the 27th).
> 
> That's my whining for today!
> 
> Pristine, ... Jon?, ... re: Pioneer, ... you got me!! How's my work? Good? Not bad? Pretty sh_tty, actually!? Or, my grandmother could do better with a shovel? (Notice I didn't 'excellent'? I don't think anyone can do excellent plowing jobs, due to potholes, pavement heaving, etc., ... unless you can dump a lot of salt!, ... them maybe ....
> 
> Just a non-plowing question, ... can you not PM (private message) people on this site? I can on an un-related site, but I was going to PM someone on another topic, but couldn't.
> 
> I'm going to check out some other topics (forum jump) and stop back before logging off.


You have been here long enough to PM but you might need 10 posts first and you are at 8. time for a couple of useless posts to get your count up.


----------



## Plowing in Scar

Okay, then, ... how about ....

MOLSON'S could/should pay a lot of money to both the photog AND the three ladies, sitting on the ice drinking their CANADIANS! It would be a great(?) print as photo! The only thing that might have been better (for Molson's) would be if the third girl had turned the can slightly!

Just my thoughts!


----------



## Plowing in Scar

And another post!

RE: the pictures of accidents on the 401.

OPP Sgt. Dave Woodward (?) said people were taking cellphone pics of the tractor-trailer accident at Yonge St. and the coppers were stopping and charging the drivers! Probably with "care and control" of their vehicle ... or lack thereof!!

And of course, you still see morons, driving under the speed limit with their cell phone glued to their ear and their elbow resting on the door ledge!

Something else, ... I think there's a sign or message, somewhere on my truck, that reads: "Please pull in front of me and stop!", ... or "Please pull in front of me and do something stupid!" Because they do it to me a lot of the time! Just like early this morning, 'dude' makes a right turn, into the centre lane on Lawrence from McCowan, oblivious to that ol' F350 with the 8.5 V-plow on it, already IN THAT LANE, and proceeds to drive under the speed limit (the road was black). I noticed that his Honda was bouncing along pretty good, too ... like it had no shocks on it!?!? So I start to move to the left lane, and "*****-head' pulls in front of me AGAIN!! Still no turn signal!! I wailed on the horn! (Gotta go to Princess Auto and get those air horns! I LOVE my air horns on the Kenworth I drive for the 'mafia'!) So as we approach Bellamy, he pulls into the left turn lane and puts his signal on!!!!!!! As I passed him, I saluted him and again wailed on my horn!! I have a short fuse for As*hole drivers!! I gotta be careful, cuz one day some '*****-head' might pull his gun out and use my truck for target practice!! 

Okay, ... that's my ranting for now, gotta go and do some 'stuff/chores'.

Will check back, probably tomorrow!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Plowing in Scar;1015105 said:


> Good afternoon. I see everyone survived!
> 
> I went out at 2AM on the 26th, ... couldn't really tell how much accumulation as it was drifting, but started at my 1st loc. Nothing coming down, so I thought it might be over! Hopes too high! Around 5 AM-ish, it started again!! [I have contracts, so I'm more than happy if it doesn't snow!!] Anyway, finished around 9:45 AM, and on my way home, passed by a couple of locs. that had been done around 2:45 and 3:15 AM, and they looked crappy, so I went in and did them again. Did my 'freebie lot', which was mostly wind-blown clear, then came home and shovelled the driveway and crashed for a few hrs.
> 
> Decided around 10 PM (the 26th) to drive around and have a look, ... maybe touch up a couple of locs. that might have some snow from tha morning snowfall, ... sure enough, the 1st & 2nd places I checked were the ones I'd already done twice! (Now, you guys in the 'snow belts' will think that's nothing, but some of us in the T-dot are spoiled and don't want too much snow!) Anyway, ended up plowing 9 locs. with 2 Timmy stops in between, and got home around 4:30 this morning (the 27th).
> 
> That's my whining for today!
> 
> Pristine, ... Jon?, ... re: Pioneer, ... you got me!! How's my work? Good? Not bad? Pretty sh_tty, actually!? Or, my grandmother could do better with a shovel? (Notice I didn't 'excellent'? I don't think anyone can do excellent plowing jobs, due to potholes, pavement heaving, etc., ... unless you can dump a lot of salt!, ... them maybe ....
> 
> Just a non-plowing question, ... can you not PM (private message) people on this site? I can on an un-related site, but I was going to PM someone on another topic, but couldn't.
> 
> I'm going to check out some other topics (forum jump) and stop back before logging off.


Pioneer always looks decent, we buy all our diesel there for the bonus bucks. I know you actually, we talked a few years ago. You have a pony tail if I recall? Anyway, glad to see you online and that besides from the crappy day, everything went ok.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Grassman09;1015031 said:


> I wouldn't pull anyone out next thing you know they come after you for damages. Leave it for the tow company they have insurance for that we don't.


Toronto and where Ecogreen lives are very different. I don't think people are as sue happy out there.

One of my guys did about $2000 of damage to a Honda civic that pulled up right behind him. No damage to the truck. We told the guy we will work it out, because if it goes through insurance it will be a fortune, he agrees, two hours later I get a call from his agent... told her that we had made a deal, have him call me. He does, we chat, seems fine, then he tells me he will call me back and never does...


----------



## ff1221

Well that storm cruised on by with little more than a cm and it's melting as we speak, looks like I can sleep in tomorrow, unbelievable what the rest of you are getting, now you know what it's like to live beside the lake, most of the time anyway.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1015199 said:


> Toronto and where Ecogreen lives are very different. I don't think people are as sue happy out there.
> 
> One of my guys did about $2000 of damage to a Honda civic that pulled up right behind him. No damage to the truck. We told the guy we will work it out, because if it goes through insurance it will be a fortune, he agrees, two hours later I get a call from his agent... told her that we had made a deal, have him call me. He does, we chat, seems fine, then he tells me he will call me back and never does...


My wife's an insurance broker...she says "you're screwed!!!"


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

damnit... I left him a message on his cell. I am pissed because when you say that you will repair it... doesn't that sort of make it a contract?


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1015285 said:


> damnit... I left him a message on his cell. I am pissed because when you say that you will repair it... doesn't that sort of make it a contract?


"He-said, she-said" can only go so far. As soon as the guy makes a claim its game over I think. making a deal to repair someone's car is technically illegal because all crashes are supposed to be reported


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Even on private property?


----------



## musclecarboy

I was plowing a townhouse complex and I was moving along clearing the main roadway and clipped an island, smoked the wing. The cutting edge must have been a sewer or speed bump...


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1015288 said:


> Even on private property?


Hmmm not too sure. Has he submitted a claim? I think at this point you're most likely SOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

If you need wings let me know.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

SnoDawgs;1015007 said:


> I recognize those apartments from a few of your other pictures...... those folks are in no hurry to pay. Unless management has changed, you might see payment in the mail in October  .... And yes, the wind will help to accumulate the snow up to 4ft in between those cars. It's tough work with a tractor.


_*Are you the guy i seen plowing there in january in the tractor? I seen i guy plowing there in a big ass tractor before i got hired there........ I'm not worried about payment..... i have 2 friends that install new floors in those buildings and they get payed on time. *_


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1015288 said:


> Even on private property?


On private property you fix your own.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Grassman09;1015031 said:


> I wouldn't pull anyone out next thing you know they come after you for damages. Leave it for the tow company they have insurance for that we don't.





Pristine PM ltd;1015199 said:


> Toronto and where Ecogreen lives are very different. I don't think people are as sue happy out there.


Very Different, Kinda of old fashioned but up here your word is still your bond.
You screw up, You make it right. You cheat people, Word gets around fast. You do good work and are fair, That gets around too. If I was to ask some people to sign a seasonal contract I'd never hear from them again, They would be deeply insulted.
Even the car dealers have never asked me for a deposit. I had a bike dealer in Toronto ask me for a credit card to make a offer to prove I was serious. Told himm if you can get to my price it's sold. Said that was their policy....I got up and left.

People don't sue around here, They find their life gets a lot more difficult.
One guy sued his fuel oil company saying he was short changed. (he was proved wrong) Nobody local will deliver him fuel now. He has to pay a HUGE surcharge to get fuel delivered now.

A Guy ripped off his plow guy, now he does his 1000ft laneway with a snowblower. Nobody will touch him. Well he did find someone, But his truck burnt up, The really odd part is so did it's replacement. What are the odds of that. 

There's tons of stories like that,

That's why you don't help anyone with Toronto dealer plates.



cet;1015095 said:


> I'm glad I don't do driveways. This crap packs just looking at it. Round 4 tonight. I imagine the phone will be going crazy Monday for loader work.


I had to get the tractor going today, At least it was mild. The loader was struggling with a full bucket. It was damn heavy.

Had one driveway in the "Wind Zone" that was clear last night and had a 5ft drift a couple hours ago.
I took a pic, have to post it later. And people wonder why I wont do seasonals for some places that won't put up snow fences.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Grassman09;1015043 said:


> He will learn one day that it gets old fast. Especially after the last two winters we had that were very eventful or plowable.


*Hell no.... i'll never get sick of it...... i belong behind the wheel..... the more of it the better i like it....*


----------



## JD Dave

EcoGreen Serv;1015385 said:


> Very Different, Kinda of old fashioned but up here your word is still your bond.
> You screw up, You make it right. You cheat people, Word gets around fast. You do good work and are fair, That gets around too. If I was to ask some people to sign a seasonal contract I'd never hear from them again, They would be deeply insulted.
> Even the car dealers have never asked me for a deposit. I had a bike dealer in Toronto ask me for a credit card to make a offer to prove I was serious. Told himm if you can get to my price it's sold. Said that was their policy....I got up and left.
> 
> People don't sue around here, They find their life gets a lot more difficult.
> One guy sued his fuel oil company saying he was short changed. (he was proved wrong) Nobody local will deliver him fuel now. He has to pay a HUGE surcharge to get fuel delivered now.
> 
> A Guy ripped off his plow guy, now he does his 1000ft laneway with a snowblower. Nobody will touch him. Well he did find someone, But his truck burnt up, The really odd part is so did it's replacement. What are the odds of that.
> 
> There's tons of story's like that,
> 
> That's why you don't help anyone with Toronto dealer plates.
> 
> I had to get the tractor going today, At least it was mild. The loader was struggling with a full bucket. It was damn heavy.
> 
> Had one driveway in the "Wind Zone" that was clear last night and had a 5ft drift a couple hours ago.
> I took a pic, have to post it later. And people wonder why I wont do seasonals for some places that won't put up snow fences.


It's still like that around here for the most part. I have pulled lots of people out. The thing I hate is when they don't even say thanks or offer you money. I wouldn't take the money if they offered it but I want it when they don't. I pulled a lady out last year on my way home from plowing, she had 2 kids in the car and she didn't even say thanks just took off after I unhooked the chain. 45 minutes later I was in bed passed out and my door bell kept ringing, it was her and she had $100 for me. Just minutes before I was saying I that was my last favour because people don't apprieciate things. She restored my faith in the human race. I didn't take the money in case anyone wants to know.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1015199 said:


> Toronto and where Ecogreen lives are very different. I don't think people are as sue happy out there.
> 
> One of my guys did about $2000 of damage to a Honda civic that pulled up right behind him. No damage to the truck. We told the guy we will work it out, because if it goes through insurance it will be a fortune, he agrees, two hours later I get a call from his agent... told her that we had made a deal, have him call me. He does, we chat, seems fine, then he tells me he will call me back and never does...


Umm so why is it your drivers fault? Your guys sure do allot of Damadge to the trucks. but I guess its all worth it eh?

I clipped a 95 Jimmy last year back dragging a drive, my truck slid as i was pulling out the drive and hit the parked Jimmy. $20 flood light under my bumper is what I broke on my truck. The Jimmy not so easy. Front bumper Valance fog light marker light and a bent rad support. that was over $3000


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1015400 said:


> It's still like that around here for the most part. I have pulled lots of people out. The thing I hate is when they don't even say thanks or offer you money. I wouldn't take the money if they offered it but I want it when they don't. I pulled a lady out last year on my way home from plowing, she had 2 kids in the car and she didn't even say thanks just took off after I unhooked the chain. 45 minutes later I was in bed passed out and my door bell kept ringing, it was her and she had $100 for me. Just minutes before I was saying I that was my last favour because people don't apprieciate things. She restored my faith in the human race. I didn't take the money in case anyone wants to know.


Wow that was decent of her. Guess she was in a rush to go to the ATM it looks like. How did she find you anyhow your truck doesn't have the company name on it?


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1015424 said:


> Wow that was decent of her. Guess she was in a rush to go to the ATM it looks like. How did she find you anyhow your truck doesn't have the company name on it?


It was in front of my house.


----------



## rooferdave

well went out today at 9:30 and just got in not long ago, this sums up thursfri (1 day lol,between needed) http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1015466&posted=1#post1015466


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Grassman09;1015419 said:


> Umm so why is it your drivers fault? Your guys sure do allot of Damadge to the trucks. but I guess its all worth it eh?
> 
> I clipped a 95 Jimmy last year back dragging a drive, my truck slid as i was pulling out the drive and hit the parked Jimmy. $20 flood light under my bumper is what I broke on my truck. The Jimmy not so easy. Front bumper Valance fog light marker light and a bent rad support. that was over $3000


He backed up without looking properly. Made the assumption that people were not idiots, idiots won.

And besides our one guy who did alot of damage last year, and we keep waiting for the call this year, everything else hasn't been that bad... so I don't agree that we do alot of damage.



JD Dave said:


> On private property you fix your own.


That's what I thought, but my mom-in-law was saying that she thought no matter what he had to report it so he wouldn't get screwed by us if we decided not to pay... I don't know, I just wish he would call me...


----------



## McGaw

Hey pristine. If I'm not mistaken, legally, unless he took pictures, reported it, etc. Your "verbal agreement" is a legal binding contract. Now insurance company's cannot get involved. It's done through the Registered owners of the vehicles. I can clarify on monday if you would like?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I would like! Thanks so much. It isn't like we could get away without paying. He has all of our info and it is a marked truck, and at a site we serviced.


----------



## Elite_Maint

JD Dave;1015380 said:


> On private property you fix your own.


From what i know private property is 50/50 so fix your own!... He's lucky you offered to pay.. if he goes through insurance he'll have a 50% at fault and his insurance will go up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

E Maintenance;1015670 said:


> From what i know private property is 50/50 so fix your own!... He's lucky you offered to pay.. if he goes through insurance he'll have a 50% at fault and his insurance will go up.


Mrs. Markus says: Anytime there's a claim the insurer investigates to determine blame. In reverse?! 99.9%.! Left turn?! 99.9%! 50/50 Private property mostly refers to legality charges that the police investigate not insurance laying blame. These arguements usually go out the window when you are employed by the property. The fact that you got a call from his agent means he already called them. Some companies may record this as "a reported accident" others not. 
Good luck with the verbal agreement thing.:laughing: 
On the lighter side... It's the weekend and he may be having trouble getting estimates so he has put off calling you till he knows anything. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Bajak

JD Dave;1015400 said:


> It's still like that around here for the most part. I have pulled lots of people out. The thing I hate is when they don't even say thanks or offer you money. I wouldn't take the money if they offered it but I want it when they don't. I pulled a lady out last year on my way home from plowing, she had 2 kids in the car and she didn't even say thanks just took off after I unhooked the chain. 45 minutes later I was in bed passed out and my door bell kept ringing, it was her and she had $100 for me. Just minutes before I was saying I that was my last favour because people don't apprieciate things. She restored my faith in the human race. I didn't take the money in case anyone wants to know.


It is always a gamble being a good Samaritan isn't it.


EcoGreen Serv;1015385 said:


> Very Different, Kinda of old fashioned but up here your word is still your bond.
> You screw up, You make it right. You cheat people, Word gets around fast. You do good work and are fair, That gets around too. If I was to ask some people to sign a seasonal contract I'd never hear from them again, They would be deeply insulted.
> Even the car dealers have never asked me for a deposit. I had a bike dealer in Toronto ask me for a credit card to make a offer to prove I was serious. Told himm if you can get to my price it's sold. Said that was their policy....I got up and left.
> 
> People don't sue around here, They find their life gets a lot more difficult.
> One guy sued his fuel oil company saying he was short changed. (he was proved wrong) Nobody local will deliver him fuel now. He has to pay a HUGE surcharge to get fuel delivered now.
> You sue a neighbour around here your labeled an A-hole for sure.
> 
> A Guy ripped off his plow guy, now he does his 1000ft laneway with a snowblower. Nobody will touch him. Well he did find someone, But his truck burnt up, The really odd part is so did it's replacement. What are the odds of that.
> 
> There's tons of stories like that,
> 
> That's why you don't help anyone with Toronto dealer plates.
> 
> Unfortunately that is the truth around here too. None of the contractors trust anyone from T.O.... Many of us have been screwed over and some have gone tits up because of it.
> 
> I had to get the tractor going today, At least it was mild. The loader was struggling with a full bucket. It was damn heavy.
> 
> Had one driveway in the "Wind Zone" that was clear last night and had a 5ft drift a couple hours ago.
> I took a pic, have to post it later. And people wonder why I wont do seasonals for some places that won't put up snow fences.





Pristine PM ltd;1015584 said:


> That's what I thought, but my mom-in-law was saying that she thought no matter what he had to report it so he wouldn't get screwed by us if we decided not to pay... I don't know, I just wish he would call me...


My wife was in her car when she was hit by someone on private property (Zehrs parking lot) she called the cops, cops came and said they could write a report but can't lay charges....she even had a license plate number....:realmad:...all said and done... our own insurance paid for the damage and buddy that hit her got away scott free. I'm sure you can guess what happened to our insurance premiums because of a "No Fault" claim....B.S. If she didn't insist on a police report the insurance company wouldn't have paid for it either.


----------



## ff1221

Clear sky this morning and hovering around zero, gonna be a great day. On another topic, had a cheque from a client come back from the bank the other day so I call the client and said your cheque was returned to me and she says, oh the one for $xxx, like she knew it had bounced. I told her that was the one and there was a $50 NSF fee so she owed me $xxx, she proceeds to tell me that she is just starting her income tax, her boss told her that her T4 was in the mail, so she should have the money in a couple of weeks. I looked at the calendar and said that a couple of weeks is around the 8th of March, so I told her it's due the 8th of March and she says OK, so I told her if I'm not paid on the 8th of March she'll wake up to loads of snow in her driveway on the 9th of March. She calls me back about 10 minutes later and says she thought I was rude and she wasn't going to pay the rest and I didn't need to do the driveway for her anymore as I had hardly done it this year anyway, however she would pay the NSF fee. My neighbour used to clean this driveway and was always chasing these people for payment, hence the prepaid contract, and I even gave this woman a break by taking payments, but I hate when people know they have screwed up and lead you along instead of fixing it right away, I know I've bounced a cheque or two in my lifetime but I was always right there with cash to fix it if I did, and it wasn't like I knew it happened, anyway we'll see if the $50 shows up. That's my rant, thanks for listening.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sooooo! Big localized storm in Kincardine on the 9th of March.... That's your prediction?!.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1015751 said:


> Sooooo! Big localized storm in Kincardine on the 9th of March.... That's your prediction?!.


Worked out great Thursday morning 6" of snow and 3 foot drifts everywhere, I'm thinking that is one client that wishes she would have waited 2 days to fire her snow contractor, and unfortunately for her I know all the contractors in town, she won't get anyone else without paying a lot of cash up front.


----------



## rooferdave

ff1221;1015745 said:


> I looked at the calendar and said that a couple of weeks is around the 8th of March, so I told her it's due the 8th of March and she says OK, so I told her if I'm not paid on the 8th of March she'll wake up to loads of snow in her driveway on the 9th of March. She calls me back about 10 minutes later and says she thought I was rude and she wasn't going to pay the rest .


What you have to keep in mind when dealing with people like this, is ANY excuse you give them to have the upper hand, can and will be used to screw you a bit more and then tell their friends that they were gonna pay but when you (insert excuse,bs, etc here) thats when and why they won't use you again. Be as nice as you can for as long as you can, and do not threaten to do stuff like plow them in as that is breaking the law (tresspassing) and reflects poorly on your firm.

A better way is to send them a nice note requesting payment and then politely reminding that as per contract that the account must be up to date for services to be rendered. This gives them no wiggle room (he was rude)

Now when it is time to no longer be nice and you just want your dough, here is what you do. Wait till the first of the month or the last and go into their branch and present the cheque and ask to have it certified, the money should be there as it is morgage day! Voila $$$ in your bank and an ex client who feels screwed but cannot tell anyone why without embbarrasing themselves!:laughing:


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

I just tell them, I'm sorry but I'll have to register a contractors lien against your property with the land registry office.

Works almost every time.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1015584 said:


> That's what I thought, but my mom-in-law was saying that she thought no matter what he had to report it so he wouldn't get screwed by us if we decided not to pay... I don't know, I just wish he would call me...


If we are at fault we will fix it, if we aren't I want them to to fix ours. You are being a gentlemen Jon and that's the way it should be.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Coming in late on this one for you Jon, but verbal means nothing if he decides to report it and make a claim and he does have 24hrs to report it, at a collision center.
If he does that your even in a worse case cause last I check it's technically against the law not to report an accident causing damage so your insurance may be pissed. Think it's $1000 or more damage. Thats assuming you don't and he does. If you do get ahold of him you better find out for sure if he's reporting or not so you can do the same. Basically tell him if he's going to report it you need to know so you can do the same, if he is unwilling you do it privately.

Have you spoken to your agent, giving them a heads up that someone may be claiming an accident? not sure, guess it depends on your relationship with your agent and how they would deal with the case. But Personally if you think the other party is going to go through insurance, best to have your agent knowing whats going on then be in the dark.

Even more so that fact that you have offered to pay for the damage as left basically said you have accepted fault in the issue.

You just don't know with people anymore, years back he had one driver slide into parked car, and the owner was cool with it, we sent him to our body shop. $1500 later it was an issue no longer. These days unless you are really good at judging people, it's just to risky sometimes.

I could be wrong on any of the above, been a while since we had to deal with such. 

Hopefully he calls you Jon and works it out.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Bruce, I think you're wrong on the 24 hour thing. A few years ago I got rear ended by a transport while sitting at a red light and worked things out with the driver/owner as he didnt want to go through insurance. About 3 weeks went by and he kept making excuses, then stopped answering my calls. I called the reporting center and went in and reported it 3 weeks later and then put the claim through the insurance company.


----------



## creativedesigns

Ottawa Total snow = 137.8cm

Whats Toronto at ?


----------



## Grassman09

creativedesigns;1016084 said:


> Ottawa Total snow = 137.8cm
> 
> Whats Toronto at ?


12 15 if were lucky. :laughing:


----------



## Kubota 8540

Grassman09;1016146 said:


> 12 15 if were lucky. :laughing:


Grassman get any snow out of the big east storm?


----------



## Grassman09

Kubota 8540;1016148 said:


> Grassman get any snow out of the big east storm?


Yea we did some of the driveways twice same with commercial. One place had 1' to 2' drifts off the building. I plowed it at 5 and I came back a few hours later and it looked like I hadn't been there.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1016146 said:


> 12 15 if were lucky. :laughing:


46cm not including the 26th which isn't posted yet.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Grassman09;1016152 said:


> Yea we did some of the driveways twice same with commercial. One place had 1' to 2' drifts off the building. I plowed it at 5 and I came back a few hours later and it looked like I hadn't been there.


Wow....1-2'. I'm easily impressed. I haven't seen a drift that big since last winter. Everything that has fallen here this year came straight down and stayed there. I was hoping I'd get a chance to play with some 3-5' drifts this year but no luck.


----------



## Grassman09

Kubota 8540;1016158 said:


> Wow....1-2'. I'm easily impressed. I haven't seen a drift that big since last winter. Everything that has fallen here this year came straight down and stayed there. I was hoping I'd get a chance to play with some 3-5' drifts this year but no luck.


Well I have the north wind and the flat roof on the warehouse to thank. Any other wind direction and all that snow would have come off the back of the building and I'd have to backdrag it all out and then push it into a pile. This week it all went off the the side and forward.

Want 3-5' drifts no problem I'll bring my leaf vac with the 12" discharge hose and blow a big pile up for you with it. 

I wanted to spray this storm but I still had salt in the hopper and did not feel like shoveling it up into it again.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1016156 said:


> 46cm not including the 26th which isn't posted yet.


I know but you wouldn't know it by looking outside. How do they get 46cm we had close to 10cm beginning of winter and then lil 1-2cm events all winter and maybe 10 on the 26th 27th.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Grassman09;1016165 said:


> Well I have the north wind and the flat roof on the warehouse to thank. Any other wind direction and all that snow would have come off the back of the building and I'd have to backdrag it all out and then push it into a pile. This week it all went off the the side and forward.
> 
> Want 3-5' drifts no problem I'll bring my leaf vac with the 12" discharge hose and blow a big pile up for you with it.
> 
> I wanted to spray this storm but I still had salt in the hopper and did not feel like shoveling it up into it again.


Yes,Bring it down here, I just got Diesel fuel delivered and I'm ready to go again. Can't salt anything, no bulk , no bag, just a little PICKLED sand and 1500 gallons of liquid left.


----------



## Grassman09

Kubota 8540;1016175 said:


> Yes,Bring it down here, I just got Diesel fuel delivered and I'm ready to go again. Can't salt anything, no bulk , no bag, just a little PICKLED sand and 1500 gallons of liquid left.


Ok deal. I'll bring it and some salt and my 800gals of beat and brine Brine and calcium and Calcium and plane Beat juice. LOL..


----------



## Kubota 8540

Grassman09;1016178 said:


> Ok deal. I'll bring it and some salt and my 800gals of beat and brine Brine and calcium and Calcium and plane Beat juice. LOL..


You can bring the liquids, but leave the salt there. I'm planning a little remodel on the salt shed, so no salt until fall. This will be only the second time in 20 years the shed will be completely empty. Should have used galvanized fasteners instead. Walls are starting to move around a little at the base. So before I load it back up, its going up 4' higher and get re anchored to the concrete. Concrete is in near perfect condition, asphalt floor looks as good as new but anything Steel is done for.


----------



## DKG

Dave I think the liquid would have done squat this past storm, the snow was just way too wet.


----------



## Grassman09

DKG;1016185 said:


> Dave I think the liquid would have done squat this past storm, the snow was just way too wet.


Yea I know I was thinking last night would have been good a very light haze of snow and black ice out there. I used up my brine leftovers this week.



Kubota 8540;1016184 said:


> You can bring the liquids, but leave the salt there. I'm planning a little remodel on the salt shed, so no salt until fall. This will be only the second time in 20 years the shed will be completely empty. Should have used galvanized fasteners instead. Walls are starting to move around a little at the base. So before I load it back up, its going up 4' higher and get re anchored to the concrete. Concrete is in near perfect condition, asphalt floor looks as good as new but anything Steel is done for.


Don't you need to build a new shed for the water softener salt?

Keith have you ever used solar salt?


----------



## Kubota 8540

I really like the solar salt for brine other than its cost and the fact its in a bag. By the time I have slit 20 bags and dumped them in the tote, I have to wait for 5 minutes and all 400 gallons are at 23 1/2 %. I'd like to buy it by the semi load. I have yet to clean out the brinemaker. 100% dissolves.


----------



## Triple L

A cool movie from today.... Some Boss V-XT Action, just look at that snow roll 



 

And my favorite picture in quite a while...

That was some HEAVY SNOW....


----------



## creativedesigns

OHH the Intensity!!! Go Canada GO tymusic wesport tymusic

HELLLLL YAAA.....1 - 0 end of the first.

Whad'ya think guys, Eh? Gold Medal Victory


----------



## Triple L

Im not so sure anymore.... Lets hope overtime goes well !


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1016334 said:


> Im not so sure anymore.... Lets hope overtime goes well !


:crying: WHAT THE HECK?!!?!! :crying: I cant believe it....I was ready to jump up & down with celebration with the wife & all the neighbours that are over! LOL

Ah Eh, 20min overtime, and Herrrrrre we GOOOOOO! tymusic


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;1016340 said:


> WHAT THE HECK?!!?!! : I cant believe it....I was ready to jump up & down with celebration with the wife & all the neighbours that are over! LOL
> 
> Ah Eh, 20min overtime, and Herrrrrre we GOOOOOO! tymusic


So your on the computer with friends over. Tell your wife I'll being the chocolate syrup over.

Nices pics Chad. Must be nice to plow 24 hrs after the storm.

Go Canada Go!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## snowman4

creativedesigns;1016340 said:


> :crying: WHAT THE HECK?!!?!! :crying: I cant believe it....I was ready to jump up & down with celebration with the wife & all the neighbours that are over! LOL
> 
> Ah Eh, 20min overtime, and Herrrrrre we GOOOOOO! tymusic


At first I thought you said wife just as a saying.... ur not really married are you?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahahaha, mail order!


----------



## Plowing in Scar

If I could add my latest "crash", ... actually, it was boack in Oct. '09, and I'd hooked up the plow to take it in to 4WD to get to to fix the problem with the r/side of the v-plow not moving. I was n/b Port union Rd. at Island Rd. in the left lane. Only one other car ahead of me, but about 5 or 6 cars in the right lane. I slow up for the red light light, and as soon as it turns green, I accelerate! The Mercedes or Beamer (I forget right now) starts to go, then STOPS!, on the green light!!!! I stand on the brake pedal and said the "F" word many times!! The Chinese guy gets out and starts: "Call Police! Call Police! Brand new car! Brand new car!" I told him if he wanted to Police, we'd be waiting here for at least an hour! He repeated himself. (Maybe that's all the English he new!) Next, he gets on his cell and starts making calls, and at one point, opens his trunk and takes out his camera and starts taking pics from all angles! I thought, this guy has done this before! After about 20 mins., no cops, so I call radio room (I used to work partr-time for a towing co. that had the Police contract, so I know the proceedure.) and explained the situation. They gave me an ETA for the cops and we waited. They show up and the one cop says to me, who doesn't want to give their info. I told him what was going on and they had us move off the road. I take out my info and look at my ins. slip and see that it's expired! I said to the 2nd cop: "Oh, you're gonna be pissed with me!" He asked why and I told him, but added that I pay by the month and it's up to date! They wrote a report, gave us each the others' info., and I got a ticket for "fail to produce ins." I asked the cop if he thought I could beat it (because my current copy was on my desk, 1/2 way under my mouse pad!), and he said: "Maybe, ... if the guy doesn't show up!" I called, then went in to talk to my agent and told him the story and he said to call the claims dept. to give them a 'head's up'. The girl in claims said to try and work it out between ourselves and she'd forget that I ever called! I called the China-man, and first time, got his sin who knew nothing about it! Second time I call and get someone who said they'd have the R/O (registered owner) call me. Waited about a week and still nothing, so I call again and get some guy who says the R/O is in China on business and will be back sometime in the new year!
I've kinda forgotten about it and we're heading into March!! I hafta call my agent or the claims girl and see if there's a time frame/deadline for any of this! Also, the claims girl did call his ins. co. to see if he'd made a claim (the same day I'd called her) and she said he hadn't, ... so maybe he's forgotten about it! Hope! Hope!! Hope!!! The only damage I could see was a small dent in the centre of his bumper from the point of the vee!!

So, that's my "latest" crash experience!

Gotta go for supper!

AND CANADA WON!?!?!?! ... (I'm not a sports fan, ... sorry guys!!

[Sent without proof-reading -- sorry for any spelling mistakes!]


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1016346 said:


> So your on the computer with friends over. Tell your wife I'll being the chocolate syrup over.
> 
> Go Canada Go!!


Ha yea, I run upstairs quickly during intermission to post on PlowSite :waving:

....& yea the chocolate syrup will be used tonite! :laughing:

Its gonna be a Beer nite tonite for Canadas WIN


----------



## Triple L

LOL, kids are stupid these days... 2 of my best buddies got married when they were 19...


----------



## ajslands

GO USA!ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## buckwheat_la

and cudos to the USA, they played a great game, i wish to point one thing out though, if the USA had been called with too many people on the ice towards the end of the 3rd, it wouldn't have been 6 on 5


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*CANADA TAKES THE GOLD BABY!!!!!!!!!! TRUE HOME OF THE REAL HOCKEY NATION!!!!!tymusictymusictymusic*_


----------



## hitachiman 200

buckwheat_la;1016405 said:


> and cudos to the USA, they played a great game, i wish to point one thing out though, if the USA had been called with too many people on the ice towards the end of the 3rd, it wouldn't have been 6 on 5


Yes indeed it would have been a different outcome.
tymusictymusic But our boys rallied in the end for an easy wintymusictymusic


----------



## hitachiman 200

Party on the coast tonight, Any Street All Night Long


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1016402 said:


> LOL, kids are stupid these days... 2 of my best buddies got married when they were 19...


19 is wayy to young, their careers aren't even set up yet. I guess next thing for me is to have kids now.....  lol


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1016346 said:


> Tell your wife I'll being the chocolate syrup over.


Crakers and chocolate...a winning combination.


----------



## snowman4

creativedesigns;1016465 said:


> 19 is wayy to young, their careers aren't even set up yet. I guess next thing for me is to have kids now.....  lol


That's just free labour! :waving:


----------



## creativedesigns

snowman4;1014830 said:


> So after you drove by me on Alta Vista, you drove by me at about 3am on Bank Street. I was running the Kubota sidewalk plow right in front of Lansdowne. Now do you believe me about the 36 hour shifts and the odd 48?


Yea, I noticed that funny Kubota sidewalk machine weaving all over the place like it was going out of control or somethin. 

Ah, practice makes perfect I guess EH!


----------



## snowman4

creativedesigns;1016564 said:


> Yea, I noticed that funny Kubota sidewalk machine weaving all over the place like it was going out of control or somethin.
> 
> Ah, practice makes perfect I guess EH!


We will have to take this up some time.....


----------



## McGaw

I wonder if it'll be much of a 'party in the USA'!!!tymusictymusictymusic


----------



## musclecarboy

Sh!t the starter is toast on my truck. It happened to my old truck too. Any idea what would cook a starter?


----------



## ff1221

musclecarboy;1016726 said:


> Sh!t the starter is toast on my truck. It happened to my old truck too. Any idea what would cook a starter?


If it's clicking but not engaging it's likely the solenoid, if it's not doing anything then it's likely the brushes or armature, starters just go, it's an electrical component that takes a lot of ***** and abuse, and they never quit at a good time.


----------



## Mr.Markus

If we won why does Harper owe Obama a case of beer????!!! Does he not know how to gamble?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1016914 said:


> If we won why does Harper owe Obama a case of beer????!!! Does he not know how to gamble?


He wants him to enjoy a good beer instead of that American tap water.


----------



## McGaw

Did anyone else notice Gretzky sitting beside Harper the whole olympics? Had to teach him hockey:Ð


----------



## Mr.Markus

McGaw;1017147 said:


> Did anyone else notice Gretzky sitting beside Harper the whole olympics? Had to teach him hockey:Ð


No, that's just the luck of the draw on the scalper tickets.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What's funny is that Harper may know more about Hockey from a history standpoint then Gretzky. He is a hockey historian.


----------



## McGaw

Really? I never wouldve imagined. Ps, pristine. My srgt shot an email off to head of traffic. Should get a reply tomorrow morning.


----------



## Grassman09

*Cvor*

Guys whats the deal with this..

If I own the truck I need to put the numbers on the truck? If I hire a driver who has a CVOR do I still need to put the #'s on the truck?

Dave.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Thanks Mcgraw. Still nothing.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

http://www.thestar.com/News/article/164678


----------



## Grassman09

The yard Dog that guards my plows and equipment.


----------



## creativedesigns

Pristine PM ltd;1017532 said:


> Thanks Mcgraw. Still nothing.


Smells like a burst of _Mango_ in here.......

....can you smell that Pristine?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I don't know whether to laugh or call the Royal Ottawa Hospital and tell them you got out!


----------



## snowman4

creativedesigns;1017577 said:


> Smells like a burst of _Mango_ in here.......
> 
> ....can you smell that Pristine?


That's getting so old it's starting to smell like burned toast!


----------



## creativedesigns

snowman4;1017641 said:


> That's getting so old it's starting to smell like burned toast!


I registered you for tomorows Kubota driving skills Exam. Don't be late!


----------



## musclecarboy

I remember some talk about snow blowers a couple months ago. Was it said that Ariens are good machines or no? Home Depot has a sale on one I'm thinking of buying. Are the ones sold at HD any different than other models?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ariens used to be a good name, but now they are not much different from the yardworks crap... I have two yardworks, and they are utter crap. A decent Toro, not the cheap 2 stage, will go alot further for you.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1017778 said:


> Ariens used to be a good name, but now they are not much different from the yardworks crap... I have two yardworks, and they are utter crap. A decent Toro, not the cheap 2 stage, will go alot further for you.


hmm. I was looking at this unit, retails for $2400. http://www.ariens.com/products_snow/s_deluxe_platinum_group/s_deluxe_platinum_30/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## creativedesigns

Pristine PM ltd;1017778 said:


> Ariens used to be a good name, but now they are not much different from the yardworks crap... I have two yardworks, and they are utter crap. A decent Toro, not the cheap 2 stage, will go alot further for you.


Unless you invest the money in Ariens Pro~Models, then its worthwhile. Heres a pic og my 13hp. Cast iron gear casing, 6 blade impeller, steel chute ect...


----------



## snowman4

creativedesigns;1017733 said:


> I registered you for tomorows Kubota driving skills Exam. Don't be late!


I'll make sure to show up in the brand new john deere 870 Motor Grader.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Those are not what I am used to seeing at the large retailers! Go for it if the price is right.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Pristine PM ltd;1017778 said:


> Ariens used to be a good name, but now they are not much different from the yardworks crap... I have two yardworks, and they are utter crap. A decent Toro, not the cheap 2 stage, will go alot further for you.





musclecarboy;1017793 said:


> hmm. I was looking at this unit, retails for $2400. http://www.ariens.com/products_snow/s_deluxe_platinum_group/s_deluxe_platinum_30/Pages/default.aspx


Please don't say what they are going for now, I paid $2150 out the door in December, I don't need to be getting depressed. 

Not even close to Yardworks. Perhaps the lightweight compact series which has a very small gearcase. The new Toro's are using very thin gauge metal. The Deluxe Platinum 30 is the exact one I bought at Home Depot when my other one was stolen. The gauge of the metal is much heavier, It has a very substantial gearbox, Not the cast iron one on the Pro model, But very heavy aluminum. The 16.50 Briggs engine has a ton of power. The drive system works great. The heated handgrips are really nice to have.

The only issues I had were related to the assembly done at the home Depot. Several fasteners were loose on the control rods and chute controls and backed off in the first couple of hours of use. The front can be a bit light for packed snow too. And the pic shows it coming with driftcutters, It doesn't.

Overall it's a good machine IMO

Here's a video I just uploaded to youtube of it going though old snow that sat over the Christmas meltdown.






How do you embed YouTube Videos here ?

Compared to my Single Stage Toro, They are heavy on gas, but in any temp it starts 1st or 2nd pull.


----------



## McGaw

Well Pristine. They said you're SOL from a police stand point. Insurance may be a different story. They did say you shouldve called the police to come out, just to ensure the other RO follows through. (Police will have it documented that you two would settle it)


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1017793 said:


> hmm. I was looking at this unit, retails for $2400. http://www.ariens.com/products_snow/s_deluxe_platinum_group/s_deluxe_platinum_30/Pages/default.aspx


I was at home depot today. They are 1/2 price now.


----------



## creativedesigns

cet;1018365 said:


> I was at home depot today. They are 1/2 price now.


We've got a LOWES here in Ottawa East now!!! Hehehe.....


----------



## JD Dave

Pearson has had 51.6 cm of snow this winter for anyone who is interested.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1018365 said:


> I was at home depot today. They are 1/2 price now.


$2199 down to $1249. Looks like a very well-built machine


----------



## Elite_Maint

I have an older Ariens and it's always been good to me..If they are half price now i'll have to go for a drive to home depot..


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

cet;1018365 said:


> I was at home depot today. They are 1/2 price now.


Well ain't that just ******* great.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

McGaw;1018088 said:


> Well Pristine. They said you're SOL from a police stand point. Insurance may be a different story. They did say you shouldve called the police to come out, just to ensure the other RO follows through. (Police will have it documented that you two would settle it)


man... I would have thought by calling the police it would have to go through insurance. Still no call about it, but it is only a matter of time.

Live and learn, thanks for asking about it.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Did you get a call from his insurance? Do you know if he really reported the accident?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

No call yet, but that means nothing.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1018528 said:


> Pearson has had 51.6 cm of snow this winter for anyone who is interested.


Thats too bad! Looks like you'll be oweing money from your contracts..... In most cases contracts state a certain amount of snow cm's to be cleared (ex: 120cm) to fulfill the worthyness of the contracts. Its like that especially with Retail Malls & Condo Corps.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Really, do tell!

I have never heard of such a thing in the GTA.


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

now isn't that a crappy way of writing a contract, i'm sure they don't pay more if you get tons of snow. its a crap shoot prediciting the weather! I dont know how some of you do it. With the amount of idiots that go to the mall in bad weather, i wouldn't want to be there. although it is better then doing sidewalks!


----------



## Bajak

No minimum, no maximum here. If it needs done it gets done, though this year (light season and few triggers met) even when it didn't need done it got done.

It's dark out side and I don't see snow... I expect no drifting and the temperature is cold...LOL


----------



## augerandblade

creativedesigns;1018605 said:


> Thats too bad! Looks like you'll be oweing money from your contracts..... In most cases contracts state a certain amount of snow cm's to be cleared (ex: 120cm) to fulfill the worthyness of the contracts. Its like that especially with Retail Malls & Condo Corps.


No Ive been in the commercial end of plowing since 91 and never seen that clause. We bid on a cm ceiling and after that there is a bonus over that threshold. Only hit the bonus once and after that they halved the bonus in half so we havta clear twice as much snow over the threshold to get the same $ amount as we had before they got nasty:crying: . That was the winter of 07/08 when we got 444 cm of snowfallpayup


----------



## schrader

EcoGreen Serv;1018542 said:


> Well ain't that just ******* great.


I went to our local HD in the middle of February, all of the snow blowers were sold out and they only had a small selection of snow shovels. But if you wanted to rake the leaves off your lawn in the middle of February they had a great selection of rakes and gardening tools. What a joke.

Corey


----------



## creativedesigns

Really huh? Im surprised none of you have that clasue in your contracts....must be a regional thing?


----------



## ff1221

Keep it in your region, doesn't really sound like a clause anybody needs.


----------



## buckwheat_la

the day someone suggested a clause like that in a contract would be the day i would put in a clause to charge extra if there was more snow then a expected average, (and the extra cost would be steep)


----------



## PrecisionSnow

creativedesigns;1018793 said:


> Really huh? Im surprised none of you have that clasue in your contracts....must be a regional thing?


SOME seasonal contracts will dictate that if it is a weak winter the contractor would not be paid the full amount, however this shouldn't cover plowing, just snow cartage.

For example, if the contract is based on Ottawa's average of 90" and only 40" fall, it is assumed that the contractor did not have to go the additional expense of carting the snow away. Dump fees, fuel and mileage have being saved.


----------



## creativedesigns

Welcome to PlowSite Kent! LOL


----------



## creativedesigns

Hey CET, I havent seen JD Dave on here for awhile.....must be the meds hes taking! LOL


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;1018981 said:


> Hey CET, I havent seen JD Dave on here for awhile.....must be the meds hes taking! LOL


I'd be more interested in the pills you take everyday.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

crack pills


----------



## Neige

creativedesigns;1018981 said:


> Hey CET, I havent seen JD Dave on here for awhile.....must be the meds hes taking! LOL


Really Andrew, some of the stuff you come up with. :laughing::laughing: Back when I was in school, our teachers would say not to encourage guys like you. You do crack me up sometimes.


----------



## Neige

JD Dave;1018995 said:


> I'd be more interested in the pills you take everyday.


I think they are a different concoction every day. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;1019033 said:


> I think they are a different concoction every day. :laughing::laughing:


LOL He has millions so I'm assuming he will get all of the good stuff.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Does anyone hear the fat lady singing ???? I'm starting to think winter is more less in the books.... Full moon followed by nice weather. At least 14 days until the next weather change. Perhaps a little more winter on the back side of the month and then ...... it's Fluid Film time for the equipment!!!


----------



## heather lawn spray

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1019056 said:


> Does anyone hear the fat lady singing ???? I'm starting to think winter is more less in the books.... Full moon followed by nice weather. At least 14 days until the next weather change. Perhaps a little more winter on the back side of the month and then ...... it's Fluid Film time for the equipment!!!


You getting that idea too?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Just my luck-salt bin is full again.


----------



## Neige

I believe the saying goes ( March in like a lamb, out like a lion)


----------



## Mr.Markus

Neige;1019088 said:


> I believe the saying goes ( March in like a lamb, out like a lion)


I totally agree, breeze was still chilly today.


----------



## DeVries

JohnnyRoyale;1019085 said:


> Just my luck-salt bin is full again.


Same here, I had that last year as well.

As far as winter being over don't think so, that wind was cold and it is only the 3rd of March.

Does anyone know of a reputable dealer across the border to by Exmark equipment?


----------



## snowman4

creativedesigns;1018605 said:


> Thats too bad! Looks like you'll be oweing money from your contracts..... In most cases contracts state a certain amount of snow cm's to be cleared (ex: 120cm) to fulfill the worthyness of the contracts. Its like that especially with Retail Malls & Condo Corps.


I like how you say it as an educative statement and not a question 

Anyways, I've never heard of such a thing all the way over here in Ottawa. Must be a local thing?


----------



## Triple L

Or maby just a thing that Millionare snowplowers do


----------



## buckwheat_la

i am betting we are in for at least one more spell of cold/winter/snow


----------



## grandview

You guys act like winter is over. At least another 15 inches will fall in march!


----------



## cet

grandview;1019349 said:


> You guys act like winter is over. At least another 15 inches will fall in march!


And we are going to make sure it all falls south of the lake.


----------



## grandview

cet;1019410 said:


> And we are going to make sure it all falls south of the lake.


South of Lake Simcoe ?:laughing:


----------



## DeVries

By the looks of the radar we are gona get nailed with something. Is the radar not functioning properly tonight? There's reds and yellows on it, don't like the looks of that.


----------



## heather lawn spray

New York _is_ south of Lake Simcoe


----------



## grandview

heather lawn spray;1019460 said:


> New York _is_ south of Lake Simcoe


There's not enough wind to get it past Newmarket so I guess it will just have to dump there.


----------



## cet

DeVries;1019458 said:


> By the looks of the radar we are gona get nailed with something. Is the radar not functioning properly tonight? There's reds and yellows on it, don't like the looks of that.


It must be broken. It is right over top of Newmarket and when I look outside i can see stars. Not a good night for me to work.


----------



## DeVries

I just stepped out and see stars as well. Not sure what it could be maybe some of our rookie meterologists on here can give us some ideas.


----------



## snowman4

creativedesigns;1018795 said:


> Were definetely over the Million dollar Mark......:waving:


I would really love to meet this Mark guy you talk about all the time.


----------



## creativedesigns

cet;1019474 said:


> when I look outside i can see stars. Not a good night for me to work.


Another nite with the _"Red Wine"_ & seeing stars already?!! LOL, JD Dave must be over at your house :laughing:


----------



## cet

DeVries;1019478 said:


> I just stepped out and see stars as well. Not sure what it could be maybe some of our rookie meterologists on here can give us some ideas.


It is even on Accuweather.


----------



## DeVries

The weather network has it as well, but intellicast and the NWS don't show it.


----------



## cet

DeVries;1019492 said:


> The weather network has it as well, but intellicast and the NWS don't show it.


I don't think were working tonight.


----------



## musclecarboy

What the heII is up with that radar? The system isn't moving anywhere when you animate it so its messed up


----------



## Bajak

Anomalous Propagation - AP

* Strong temperature inversions low in the atmosphere can have strange effects on radar. When a layer of warm air lays over a layer of much cooler air, the radar beam can't pass between the layers and gets bent to the ground. A false strong signal is reflected back to the radar site.
* This phenomenon is most common during the early morning hours when it is clear. The false echoes generally dissipate by midday.
* There was no precipitation occurring in the image at the right.

















Intellicast and the NWS probably have someone working there that recognized it and took the image out.


----------



## ff1221

Apparently I slept thru a couple of pages, I was thinking what Daff was, is anyone gonna call it yet, I know it's early but the north wind here yesterday was unusually mild, perhaps because there is no ice on the lake, I can't remember the last time there was a winter with no ice on the lake.


----------



## FisherVMan

Well over here in Northern Maine there is a guy here in our little town of 150 people that is 92 years old and he told me that he has NEVER seen such an open winter or as warm . We are off about a foot on ice thickness and the ground here has been compleatly unthawed since the end of Feb !!!! A lady here in town has Dafodills coming up thru starting the last few days of Feb ???? This is unheard of around here??? He did tell me that we once had a winter where it never snowed for 42 days in Jan and thru Feb but that it was 30 below and there was the standard 3 ft of ice on the lakes? I remember guiding in early May here in the 1970's and we still had snowbanks here and the ice never left the lakes till the 12th of May and you could hardly stand to sit in a canoe all day as it was in the 30's with the wind coming down over the lake that had just cleared it would go right thru ANYTHING you could put on?
What has happened to the North Country ???? Has Al Gore actually got something?? We had 207" of snow here last year and now are looking at 38" for the winter here??


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

GFS is showing a little something something happening around the 17/18th of the month. 

In terms of the moon and the phases it would make sense... Weather will always run on the moon cycles and will change near the different phases of it. Typicially the full and new are the real weather changers... Keep a mental note for yourself if you are a non believer, the results will make you wonder...

Trees are starting to bud up and the grass is greening up at the root line. Still no tulips or bulbs pushing up yet and no robbins.... Perhaps mother nature is still unsure too. Don't the birds of the south ride up on the winds of the warm storms?? If so, perhaps some robbins might be here this weekend!!!


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Winters over time to get back to making a living, the time for making money is over till next December.


----------



## Triple L

LOL, Make a living cutting grass, but make actual money pushin' snow....

Why's everyone think winters over?


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Anyone else with a Snowex having probs with the vibrators. Christ ive gone threw another one thats the second one. I think its still under warrenty


----------



## JD Dave

Winters not over until April 15th for me.


----------



## Neige

Triple L;1019785 said:


> LOL, Make a living cutting grass, but make actual money pushin' snow....
> 
> Why's everyone think winters over?


After last year it being over Feb. 27, I dont know what to think anymore. This will be 3 straight weird winters.


----------



## cet

Neige;1019793 said:


> After last year it being over Feb. 27, I dont know what to think anymore. This will be 3 straight weird winters.


We pusher a 20cm snowfall April 7th.

I wouldn't mind winter being over.


----------



## Kubota 8540

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1019765 said:


> GFS is showing a little something something happening around the 17/18th of the month.
> 
> In terms of the moon and the phases it would make sense... Weather will always run on the moon cycles and will change near the different phases of it. Typicially the full and new are the real weather changers... Keep a mental note for yourself if you are a non believer, the results will make you wonder...
> 
> Trees are starting to bud up and the grass is greening up at the root line. Still no tulips or bulbs pushing up yet and no robbins.... Perhaps mother nature is still unsure too. Don't the birds of the south ride up on the winds of the warm storms?? If so, perhaps some robbins might be here this weekend!!!


Strange winter this year. Trees are just starting to bud if I look closely. (about a month behind time here). No Robbins or spring birds yet. But the cat is already shedding its winter coat.? Grass is completely brown. Confusion I think.


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1019785 said:


> LOL, Make a living cutting grass, but make actual money pushin' snow....
> 
> Why's everyone think winters over?


Hence the Mild weather, sunshine, warm temps, grass is visible, 14 day forecast says no snow, girls are shopping for Bikinis...ect

Gonna be an early season for us.....:waving:


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm looking a little pasty, could use the sunshine. Want my tan back. I'm gonna see if I fit into last years shorts.............Think I found all that weight you guys lost....


----------



## Grassman09

Anyone know where I can find this type of bed linear in Ontario. I want to line my dump trailer in hopes it solves the sticking issue with soil.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

I had the guys card that does it we were going to do it to ours let me look and see if i can find it


----------



## buckwheat_la

JD Dave;1019791 said:


> Winters not over until April 15th for me.


X2, sure as sh!t we well get a good dose at the end of March or in April sometime, but it is looking like any sustained snow may be done for the season


----------



## DeVries

Try Plastruct Canada, just down the road from me. Phone number is 905-563-4000, they do liners for dumps ,cutting edges and all kinds of neat stuff.

As far as the winter I agree with Daff keep an eye on the moon cycles I was a sceptic a few years back but they make sence.

For me winter is over April 15th as well but mentally it's over the 31st of March. Gotta love the sun and Saturday 10 degrees?


----------



## Grassman09

Ok thanks that would be great. Think it will work on a dump trailer? Do you remember the approximate cost?


----------



## DeVries

I'm not sure on cost and it will definitly work on a dump trailer, easy to install as well.


----------



## Grassman09

Okay.. They said $30' for the type of material I need. I might just get them to do it all.


----------



## Grassman09

FYI $1200 Installed for a 6'x12' Trailer.


----------



## Triple L

I think i could get out and shovell a little for $1200.....

Or buy a viberator pack for $500 and just hook it up to the battery on the trailer with a switch...


----------



## Grassman09

But when your doing deliveries and time is money not to mention climbing up into the trailer while its up in the air is not safe. The Material is only $450 $500.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1019976 said:


> But when your doing deliveries and time is money not to mention climbing up into the trailer while its up in the air is not safe. The Material is only $450 $500.


It's easy to install, bolt it at the front and bolt some strips of metal down the side, this allows for the expansion in the sun and cold. Cut it about 1.5" short (3/4" either side) in width so your not bolting through the material. Just do the bottom, don't worry about the sides. don't put anything over the back, it'll just catch material. HTH.


----------



## Grassman09

Yea they said use elevator bolts aka stove bolts? and bolt it down. What you mean about the back? you mean towards the front not the open side where the material flows out?


----------



## Grassman09

Install like this I guess?


----------



## Mr.Markus

"The back" is that not where your material flows out. The back of the trailer. Great picture, that's kinda how we did an old dump but we had fold down squared up sides that didn't need doing.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Every year we get something around the 23rd of march. 

Im sending out the prices for sweeping this year early, see what we can line up for the first week of april. 

I saw a bunch of fat ladies in a bus yesterday but they were not singing and were headed west on the 401 so they must have had dinner dates with you gta guys.


----------



## heather lawn spray

MIDTOWNPC;1020058 said:


> Every year we get something around the 23rd of march.
> 
> Im sending out the prices for sweeping this year early, see what we can line up for the first week of april.
> 
> I saw a bunch of fat ladies in a bus yesterday but they were not singing and were headed west on the 401 so they must have had dinner dates with you gta guys.


Naa! That was the audition bus for U of T's Music Department's new student auditions. Daughter # 3 has her audition at 8:30 tonite at the Edward Johnston Building.


----------



## DeVries

heather lawn spray;1020069 said:


> Naa! That was the audition bus for U of T's Music Department's new student auditions. Daughter # 3 has her audition at 8:30 tonite at the Edward Johnston Building.


Sooooooooooo what are you trying to say...................................


----------



## heather lawn spray

DeVries;1020107 said:


> Sooooooooooo what are you trying to say...................................


That the bus headed west is just going to the same audition that my daughter is. . .

Are ya twisted up yet or should I keep turning?


----------



## DeVries

Sorry I couldn't resist. LOL


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*So whats the majority vote here?? I vote that winter is over! Doubt we'll see anything that could even be remotely close to 1 more push.*


----------



## heather lawn spray

I'm going with one major push (couple of days close together) and a couple of salt runs

carbon copy of February


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yep, won't be long now!!!


----------



## heather lawn spray

that's what my golden retriever puppy looked like trying to get around the back yard


----------



## cet

xll_VIPER_llx;1020209 said:


> *So whats the majority vote here?? I vote that winter is over! Doubt we'll see anything that could even be remotely close to 1 more push.*


That would be wish full thinking. It would make me happy but it's not over until April 15th.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*I just dont see it coming..... we are forcast to have +10 this weekend and yes i know things can change in a hurry, Just dont look to promising. I would love 1 more big dumping. temps here are supposed to hover between 7-10 here all week My plow has been off the truck for days now!*


----------



## JD Dave

xll_VIPER_llx;1020522 said:


> *I just dont see it coming..... we are forcast to have +10 this weekend and yes i know things can change in a hurry, Just dont look to promising. I would love 1 more big dumping. temps here are supposed to hover between 7-10 here all week My plow has been off the truck for days now!*


Things can change in a hurry and when you get bigger you learn to never let your gaurd down untill at least after April 10th. Our contracts end bewteen the 1-th and 15th and nothing comes home untill then. We have most of March left and I will make anyone a friendly wager that I think we will get 1 more plowable event before the 15th.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Like i said i'd love to see 1 more big one come down on us! This winter looked like it wasnt even coming then it blew in hard and now its like spring already! Crazy weather for sure........ if i had my way i'd be happy plowing big 1's till may 1st :laughing:*_


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1020532 said:


> Things can change in a hurry and when you get bigger you learn to never let your gaurd down untill at least after April 10th. Our contracts end bewteen the 1-th and 15th and nothing comes home untill then. We have most of March left and I will make anyone a friendly wager that I think we will get 1 more plowable event before the 15th.


I'd trade that plowing event for a couple of salt runs!!! :waving:


----------



## heather lawn spray

creativedesigns;1020542 said:


> I'd trade that plowing event for a couple of salt runs!!! :waving:


I'm with you on that!!


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*I'd love 1 more like this! This a time lapse of a storm in boston that dumped 10 inches in 8 hours, 




*


----------



## Elite_Maint

creativedesigns;1020542 said:


> I'd trade that plowing event for a couple of salt runs!!! :waving:


that's what I'm talking about!!..


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*I remember this storm , toronto and everywhere else got it bad i was kicking myself in the ass for not getting a plow truck that year........ 2 feet of snow I still look back and wish i had what i have now.




This vid is pretty cool! talk about localized snow squal lol




*_


----------



## rooferdave

don't know if anyone has been following my 2500hd woes in the other thread but on monday I crossed over to the "dark side" now I have to add a 1999 f150 to my signature


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

rooferdave;1020596 said:


> don't know if anyone has been following my 2500hd woes in the other thread but on monday I crossed over to the "dark side" now I have to add a 1999 f150 to my signature


*Welcome to the dark side dave! We have cookies! :laughing: congrats on the ford, now you just gotta dump the other trucks and keep buying blue oval!*


----------



## Bajak

JD Dave;1020532 said:


> Things can change in a hurry and when you get bigger you learn to never let your gaurd down untill at least after April 10th. Our contracts end bewteen the 1-th and 15th and nothing comes home untill then. We have most of March left and I will make anyone a friendly wager that I think we will get 1 more plowable event before the 15th.


I seem to recall not too long ago enjoying a nice warm spring day the end of March only to be plowing snow the second week of April..It may not be over yet.. I hate to gamble..


----------



## cet

rooferdave;1020596 said:


> don't know if anyone has been following my 2500hd woes in the other thread but on monday I crossed over to the "dark side" now I have to add a 1999 f150 to my signature


You thought you had problems before...:laughing:

The only reason to buy a Ford is to remind yourself how good the GMC/Chev's are.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Stilll to date the only real melting is due to the sun. Anywhere white still has a good snow pack. On the other side of the coin down south in North Carolina they should be cutting grass by now !!! They just had a small system go through... Sping is comming that is for sure, but with the wild systems of this year anything is possible. 

I might even go as far as saying we might get snow even later than ever this year!!! Due to how cold the gulf of Mexico is and how slow the south is to warm... 

Wash truck is up and operational today!!!! Off to the first car lot today to wash cars and clean up a Petro Pass!!!


----------



## rredd13

ahh page 500 is so close


----------



## rredd13

JD Dave;1020532 said:


> Things can change in a hurry and when you get bigger you learn to never let your gaurd down untill at least after April 10th. Our contracts end bewteen the 1-th and 15th and nothing comes home untill then. We have most of March left and I will make anyone a friendly wager that I think we will get 1 more plowable event before the 15th.


We are done with winter!~! its speedo time dave! time to get that truck out of the dust shack and get ready for pulling season!


----------



## GMC Driver

cet;1020458 said:


> That would be wish full thinking. It would make me happy but it's not over until April 15th.





JD Dave;1020532 said:


> Things can change in a hurry and when you get bigger you learn to never let your gaurd down untill at least after April 10th. Our contracts end bewteen the 1-th and 15th and nothing comes home untill then. We have most of March left and I will make anyone a friendly wager that I think we will get 1 more plowable event before the 15th.


That's the mindset here too - I've been through too many April snowfalls to know better. And April snowfalls suck - they're trannsmission destroyers, and back breakers for the shovellers.

Worst part about an April storm is that it usually melts almost as fast as you can plow it - I remember a 12' dumping about 5 years back that had us running crazy for 48 hours (start at 2"). 72 hours later there was no snow to show for it!


----------



## Triple L

A MUST READ FOR EVERYONE....

http://www.horttrades.com/displaynews.php?n=715&categoryID=24

Man I wish more people would read this, But then again, I think alot of those rates are wishfull thinking but i agree they are what it should be...


----------



## musclecarboy

My contracts run until the 30th of April, that means 7 weeks of it in the back of my mind.....


----------



## musclecarboy

Chad,
Those rates seem reasonable. I was getting that $115/hr easily based on 30 events when I calculated it all. What rates do you think are wishful??


----------



## musclecarboy

Wow, 500 pages! This has to be one of the largest threads on here


----------



## DeVries

Triple L;1020891 said:


> A MUST READ FOR EVERYONE....
> 
> http://www.horttrades.com/displaynews.php?n=715&categoryID=24
> 
> Man I wish more people would read this, But then again, I think alot of those rates are wishfull thinking but i agree they are what it should be...


If anyone is a member of L.O or even if you are not, there is a new program and course out there that is called Landscape Management Network.

I took this course and bought the program, I know to the penny how much everything that I own costs per hour. I would hightly recomend that everyone take this course, it will even tell you how efficient you're running.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Triple L;1020891 said:


> A MUST READ FOR EVERYONE....
> 
> http://www.horttrades.com/displaynews.php?n=715&categoryID=24
> 
> Man I wish more people would read this, But then again, I think alot of those rates are wishfull thinking but i agree they are what it should be...


LOL someone at LO is on crack. I got 4 tri-axle dumps $120 an hour i wish more like $75


----------



## DeVries

Why is it that Plumbers and Electricians and Mechanics can all charge about the same per hour but we can't?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I remember them doing the same with lawn maintenance equipment rates in the 80's and then again 20 years later, differences of $1 0r $2:laughing:


----------



## schrader

Wow $225.00 per hour for an Ag tractor 90 - 150 hp. If charged that my customers would fire me. Around here its more like $100 - 125. Loader go for $90.00 some time cheaper.

Corey


----------



## Mr Bigblock

DeVries;1020928 said:


> Why is it that Plumbers and Electricians and Mechanics can all charge about the same per hour but we can't?


Coz they r all unionized, they r protected on jobs. They work for the union not the Company. I have a buddy that works at Ford in Oakville and everytime someone asks him where he works he say he works for CAW not Ford. I wonder what id say on his paycheck Ford or CAW. Imagine if you had to hire unionized workers, do you think the average homeowner would still hire you to do their work at, at least double the price.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Triple L;1020891 said:


> A MUST READ FOR EVERYONE....
> 
> http://www.horttrades.com/displaynews.php?n=715&categoryID=24
> 
> Man I wish more people would read this, But then again, I think alot of those rates are wishfull thinking but i agree they are what it should be...


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 
Thanks, I needed some comedy relief.

I sure hope if we get any more snow we get a couple of days of freezing temps first. All the frost is coming out of the gravel and the ones without thick gravel are mud.

Time to put the pipes back on again I guess.

My seasonals end March 31st, so a BIG dump in April would be GREAT !!!!

A big late season storm also helps people forget how mild this winter has been come sign up time for next winter.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

A bit off topic, but anyone know of a place that will repair off-shore made generators? Bought what looked like a Honda a couple of years ago and it crapped out on me after 5 hours of use. Doesnt start-brought it to a few places and nobody will touch it. Big waste of $$$.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

JohnnyRoyale;1021051 said:


> A bit off topic, but anyone know of a place that will repair off-shore made generators? Bought what looked like a Honda a couple of years ago and it crapped out on me after 5 hours of use. Doesnt start-brought it to a few places and nobody will touch it. Big waste of $$$.


I had the exact same problem, nobody want's to work on them. When I finally found someone, Once he got the parts prices it was going to be more than it cost to fix it.

I got a Honda 2000W inverter and it's been great. It's been run the last 2 years at the racetrack. It runs non stop from Friday to Sunday powering tire warmers all day and lights at night. Hardly uses any fuel and is VERY quiet.

A lot of the guys use the Hyundai ones from Walmart and no one has had any problems with them. If you buy a Honda, get it in the US. I got a EU2000iA at Camping World about a hour over the border towards Rochester for $985 US, Canadian Honda dealers wanted $1700 at the time.

If you go down, you could buy Grandview a fresh Beer to cry in :laughing:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The SIMA 2010 Membership Campaign has taken to the seas and has never looked back...

Since the campaign started this past September, we have brought over 100 new members on board, thanks to some 40 companies who have spread the word about SIMA.

Congratulations to our current Leaders:
- Forest Lawn Farms - 32
- Arlington Lawn Care - 10
- Grand View Landscaping - 7
- Clapper & Co. Snow & ice Management - 6


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Thanks for the advice, but in the meantime I picked up a Champion 5500/6500 watt generator at TSC for $550.00 plus tax. 

The fake Honda did start, just doent generate power, got it confused with a Coleman that quit on me. Would like to get it fixed still.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

JohnnyRoyale;1021051 said:


> A bit off topic, but anyone know of a place that will repair off-shore made generators? Bought what looked like a Honda a couple of years ago and it crapped out on me after 5 hours of use. Doesnt start-brought it to a few places and nobody will touch it. Big waste of $$$.


It's funny, we've had great luck with out generator thats off-shore honda knock-off. Sits for months at a time, and still starts and runs great.


----------



## creativedesigns

Bruce'sEx;1021391 said:


> It's funny, we've had great luck with out generator thats off-shore honda knock-off. Sits for months at a time, and still starts and runs great.


Are you talking about the Fake Honda engines from Princess Auto? LOL, their junk IMO, we bought one for our plate packer & it was fine for about a month :laughing:

PowerFist my ASs! lol


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1020899 said:


> Chad,
> Those rates seem reasonable. I was getting that $115/hr easily based on 30 events when I calculated it all. What rates do you think are wishful??


I know for a fact no body gets $95/ hour for thier sidewalk unit, A 7 series Deere aint gonna pull in $300 / hour and a tri axle would be lucky to make $70 an hour, not $150....


----------



## creativedesigns

Tri-Axles make more than $70/hr. 

Try $83 - $90/hr.


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;1021413 said:


> Are you talking about the Fake Honda engines from Princess Auto? LOL, their junk IMO, we bought one for our plate packer & it was fine for about a month :laughing:
> 
> PowerFist my ASs! lol


Lifetime warranty, bring that POS back


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;1021418 said:


> Tri-Axles make more than $70/hr.
> 
> Try $83 - $90/hr.


I can hire one out for $65 right now


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1021420 said:


> I can hire one out for $65 right now


Good. Tell'em to come to Ottawa for 5 months! He can work for me.....


----------



## creativedesigns

musclecarboy;1020903 said:


> Wow, 500 pages! This has to be one of the largest threads on here


Its FULL of informative info from Creative, JD Dave, TripleL & that Johnny Royale guy! LOL


----------



## Triple L

My Newest Addition, just took delivery today! 24' gooseneck Feather Lite 7 ton torqueflex axles... :redbouncewesportprsport

Does anyone know a good place to get a gooseneck recievor, this is fifth wheel and i just need to buy the coupler cause my truck is gooseneck...

How much should I bill this out for??? LOL... I should mention, It also comes with a real truck infront of it, not like the picture shows LOL...


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1021426 said:


> My Newest Addition, just took delivery today! 24' gooseneck Feather Lite 7 ton torqueflex axles... :redbouncewesportprsport
> 
> Does anyone know a good place to get a gooseneck recievor, this is fifth wheel and i just need to buy the coupler cause my truck is gooseneck...
> 
> How much should I bill this out for??? LOL... I should mention, It also comes with a real truck infront of it, not like the picture shows LOL...


Why G/N? IMO, it's such a huge limit to the usefulness and resale


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Do I have different settings then you guys? This thread is only 251 pages for me now...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1021467 said:


> Do I have different settings then you guys? This thread is only 251 pages for me now...


Maybe you're just a slow reader.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

very very possible. 2012 I will catch up.


----------



## cet

501 for me. You can set posts per page.


----------



## creativedesigns

Chad, What on earth would you need a trailer like that for?????

Tax write off?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Glad to see 10 000 post has a pic of a Nice Dodge. LLL since you got the old cheque book out you should of got the truck too!!! 

Love the new 2010's Mega cabs..... I think my wife should buy me one. I've been a good boy!!!! White of course!!!

Well I am officially out of shape. 250 new cars this afternoon followed by a diesel fueling station and my arms are still shaking..... Was fun playing in the puddles!!!!


----------



## ff1221

14 day forecast is looking bleak for the snow removal business, but i'm still not brave enough to call winter over. My contracts end April 1, so at least the March billing will pay better than all the other months, just need things to warm up so we can get back to work.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

creativedesigns;1021413 said:


> Are you talking about the Fake Honda engines from Princess Auto? LOL, their junk IMO, we bought one for our plate packer & it was fine for about a month :laughing:
> 
> PowerFist my ASs! lol


Nah not a princess auto, it's a honda knock-off even painted honda red/white.


----------



## Neige

Triple L;1021420 said:


> I can hire one out for $65 right now


I got a tri at $60/hr and a trailer at $80/hr it held twice as muh as the tri.


----------



## Triple L

Neige;1021608 said:


> I got a tri at $60/hr and a trailer at $80/hr it held twice as muh as the tri.


Isnt that something Cre, Pauls not too far from you and even he can get tri's for $60


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1021453 said:


> Why G/N? IMO, it's such a huge limit to the usefulness and resale


Thats exactly why I wanted it, Nobody can pull it except for me! 
I think Gooses sell for more in resale but either way its not a worry in the world for me, This is a 20 year + trailer!

Except now I'll most likely get a hide away goose installed in my new truck which I dont really want to see the price of.....
Everyone knows gooseneck or fifth wheels pull WAYY better then bumper pull and you can have alot more toung weight without having your truck look stupid...


creativedesigns;1021481 said:


> Chad, What on earth would you need a trailer like that for?????
> 
> Tax write off?


For towing all the Fords and Dodges home at the local truck and tractor pulls.. DUH!!! LOL

Simply Put - Im A Sucker For Good Deals LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

Wish I had a sugar Daddy!!!

Can always use new toys.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Theres a certain ethnic culture of truck owner/operators around here that will give you the 11th truck for free, after you call 10 in for $60 an hour.


----------



## Bajak

$65.00/ hr for a tri in Kitchener?

I'd like that phone number. I haven't even found a tandem for that price in KW, Camb., Guelph. Maybe for a pit owned delivery truck, but not one I could hire for the day without buying aggregate.


----------



## Bajak

Walked my son to his ride for his big scouts weekend camping trip this morning.
Noticed lots of birds getting their nests ready and my Magnolia tree has a real abundance of buds so far... Welcome signs of Spring.

Can't wait for the snow to be gone and the frost to get out of the ground.
I'm going stir crazy.


----------



## Triple L

pm sent


----------



## Bajak

Triple L;1021703 said:


> pm sent


Thanx......


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1021619 said:


> Isnt that something Cre, Pauls not too far from you and even he can get tri's for $60


Save that smirky face for later. Ottawa is a Government City where everything is high in value. Regardless of being located 2 hours away from Paul, the change of value is crazy sometimes. But yeah, if I found a tri for $65/hr I'd be  too!


----------



## Grassman09

Bajak;1021681 said:


> $65.00/ hr for a tri in Kitchener?
> 
> I'd like that phone number. I haven't even found a tandem for that price in KW, Camb., Guelph. Maybe for a pit owned delivery truck, but not one I could hire for the day without buying aggregate.


I'll take the aggregate drop it off at my yard in Georgetown.  I need Gran A maybe even some smaller rip rap. Halton has posted allot of half load road signs now thou


----------



## Bajak

Half load season makes for some serious frustrations this time of year. Now with the MTO becoming ever more present, it's even worse. We've been known to push the limits in the past but it isn't worth it anymore...:crying:


----------



## Grassman09

I hear ya on frustration. Depends on who I get to deliver. Brock aggregate will do it, its almost as if they don't know. Duffrin oh that's a half load road cant do it. The section where I keep my stuff I don't think is and we had to call some big wig at Halton just so Duffrin can drop the stone. Duffrin is cheaper and there quary is on the same road as where I needed the stone delivered.


----------



## GMC Driver

Triple L;1021426 said:


> My Newest Addition, just took delivery today! 24' gooseneck Feather Lite 7 ton torqueflex axles... :redbouncewesportprsport


Nice float trailer Chad. Also looks like a chance to pick up a snow contract at that site!

You said it was delivered - we rarely plow our yard too, only when extremely necessary.


----------



## Triple L

Thanks!

yup thats at the shop, you should see my driveway most of the time :laughing:

Dosent the saying go - The mechanics car always runs the worst, the plumers taps leak, the janitors house is the dirtyest and the snowplowers driveway is never clear....


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1021768 said:


> I hear ya on frustration. Depends on who I get to deliver. Brock aggregate will do it, its almost as if they don't know. Duffrin oh that's a half load road cant do it. The section where I keep my stuff I don't think is and we had to call some big wig at Halton just so Duffrin can drop the stone. Duffrin is cheaper and there quary is on the same road as where I needed the stone delivered.


So Dave, you get a full load of a-gravel delivered to your yard every spring, Sit on it all summer until you need it and then haul it with your dumpster to the job site 

Why wouldnt you just wait until you need it and have it hauled direct?


----------



## augerandblade

I have no choice but to keep my yard clear of snow, thanks to my one ton duallys 2 wheel drive. Also got a hundred foot drive up to the yard about 30 degree slope all unipaved. Some times I have to back up on the county road for a peice and gun it to make it to the top of the hill, if the salt hasnt bit yet. Well we got the warm weather now, still expecting another dump of snow around St Paddies day. Got 24 cm of heavy wet snow the last round. In this area we always pay a price when we get nice weather for a stretch. Got about 8 full cord of wood in the shed and now am moving into bodywork and painting of trucks and equipment. Ya got to keep em looking good with the MTO out and about. This thread has been fun and entertaining this past winter. I will check in again when the snow starts to screw up all our plans some time in March. Take Care.


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1021809 said:


> So Dave, you get a full load of a-gravel delivered to your yard every spring, Sit on it all summer until you need it and then haul it with your dumpster to the job site
> 
> Why wouldnt you just wait until you need it and have it hauled direct?


Thats simple logic. If you need two cubic yards of something, then its easily available to load up at ur yard, instead of paying premium prices for small quantitys of material at the pit. Also, it saves traveling time instead of going to the quarry 30min away!


----------



## musclecarboy

creativedesigns;1021853 said:


> Thats simple logic. If you need two cubic yards of something, then its easily available to load up at ur yard, instead of paying premium prices for small quantitys of material at the pit. Also, it saves traveling time instead of going to the quarry 30min away!


Its true, 3/4 crush is quite a bit cheaper when you buy a full load, and if you have a machine to load its SO much cheaper than paying $25-30/t at a landscape supplier.


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;1021853 said:


> Thats simple logic. If you need two cubic yards of something, then its easily available to load up at ur yard, instead of paying premium prices for small quantity's of material at the pit. Also, it saves traveling time instead of going to the quarry 30min away!


I guess if you do a lot of small time mickey mouse jobs then it would be beneficial... And even still I'd consider a small job 5 yards of a gravel, and a yard or two of stoner dust... Plus a skid of pavers

I just look at is as, If you gonna need anything more then 3 yards, Your gonna have to take 2 trips to begin with, 1 to move the gravel and a second one to go back to your yard and grab the skid cause you wount be able to haul 3 or more yards and your skid unless you got one heck of a dump trailer..... So Its easier to just get it delivered right to the site and not worry about it, or drop the skid and then shoot over to the supplier if its not too far away and then grab the material.... And your still gonna have to go to your supplier anyways to grab the stone, so you can grab your aggregate and stone at the same time... Or do you stock skids of stone to?

I guess everyone has their ways, thats JMO...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I want to redo my parking lot. 10 000 sq feet. 
Who's the best deal? 2 layers I think. Ive sprayed it every year and redone the lines. Im tired of the look. anyone have any ideas on cost per sq ft?
Im sure this year will be the year to do it cause Im fully rented.

Or should I look at doing something else?

This is an old old picture but you can see all the patches from when they did the soil samples and repairs.

oh ya - the weather is warm and sunny. kinda ready to get projects started and put the winter stuff away. ready to sweep and send final bills


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

really bad in this area


----------



## Bajak

MIDTOWN
I would say you'll be looking at around $3.00/sq ft.

As far as to who's best in your area, I wouldn't have a clue.


----------



## creativedesigns

Bajak;1021919 said:


> I would say you'll be looking at around $3.00/sq ft.
> 
> As far as to who's best in your area, I wouldn't have a clue.


For $3.00/sqft that would include Rip & Pave. Use HL8 coarse for parking lots. Make sure they add some granular stone, grade it perfect & pack the base hard!!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the ones in my area are brutal.

Im looking for someone from the gta.

I am able to dig it up, grade and pack it myself but usually that is not even worth it.
I would love to have what is there chewed up and use it in the back yard... that would be awesome. 

maybe JD will read this and share how much it cost to have the concrete done in that shop of his? The only thing I dont like about concrete here would be all the oil drops all over the place.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

creativedesigns;1021930 said:


> For $3.00/sqft that would include Rip & Pave. Use HL8 coarse for parking lots. Make sure they add some granular stone, grade it perfect & pack the base hard!!!


cool.
I just checked out your on the job pics. looks like you have done some before.


----------



## creativedesigns

MIDTOWNPC;1021933 said:


> cool.
> I just checked out your on the job pics. looks like you have done some before.


Here are some pics of a commercial job we did...


----------



## Bajak

creativedesigns;1021930 said:


> For $3.00/sqft that would include Rip & Pave. Use HL8 coarse for parking lots. Make sure they add some granular stone, grade it perfect & pack the base hard!!!


 I would certainly hope so..

Concrete, you could pretty much double that price for nothing real fancy.


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;1021942 said:


> Here are some pics of a commercial job we did...


When you say we, is that a general term? LOL I actually got 7000 sq/ft of cement layed for $3/ft.


----------



## Bajak

JD Dave;1021951 said:


> When you say we, is that a general term? LOL I actually got 7000 sq/ft of cement layed for $3/ft.


Everything was prepped and didn't involve hauling stuff away I presume?


----------



## JD Dave

Bajak;1021958 said:


> Everything was prepped and didn't involve hauling stuff away I presume?


They had to do the forming and yes everything was prepped. That included mesh also. I'm sure you've heard of Post Construction, they were the ones that did it. I actually found some cheaper prices but I went with them.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1021951 said:


> When you say we, is that a general term? LOL I actually got 7000 sq/ft of cement layed for $3/ft.


HMM Thats pretty good. 
Can you spray concrete black? All the FORDS around here they would be dripping on it all the time.

I could do the prep work. I have a good friend who does brick who would help me set it all up and do a proper grade and pack.

How thick was that dave? Im sure if it can handle your tractors ect that I could maybe even go with less cause I only have cars.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1021968 said:


> HMM Thats pretty good.
> Can you spray concrete black? All the FORDS around here they would be dripping on it all the time.
> 
> I could do the prep work. I have a good friend who does brick who would help me set it all up and do a proper grade and pack.
> 
> How thick was that dave? Im sure if it can handle your tractors ect that I could maybe even go with less cause I only have cars.


I wouldn't go less then 4". Personally I think pavement will look better and if properly done will last a long long time.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I will get you a price in the next few days. We work with a company called NA paving, and they will travel for the right price. PM me as many details as possible. I agree that concrete would not be the best way to go...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

pm sent

thanks guys!

I knew the weather thread would have the answers. 

I just took a few things outside the store and the neighbors are bbqing behind me ... thats a sign the warm weather is here. 
beer store is right next door... what shall it be ? coors moosehead corona  mgd   


Temperature:3.5°C right now


----------



## Triple L

MGD for me


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1021426 said:


> My Newest Addition, just took delivery today! 24' gooseneck Feather Lite 7 ton torqueflex axles... :redbouncewesportprsport:
> 
> Does anyone know a good place to get a gooseneck recievor, this is fifth wheel and i just need to buy the coupler cause my truck is gooseneck...
> 
> How much should I bill this out for??? LOL... I should mention, It also comes with a real truck infront of it, not like the picture shows LOL...


Really nice trailer, and the price made it even better. I'll let you pull my truck to one of the pulls if your nice. I did alot of research before I bought my Featherlite and they are one of best built deckover's money can buy IMO. You've towed mine so you know what I mean. Enjoy.


----------



## JD Dave

Moosehead for me. Actually I'll change that to a Wiser's and Diet Coke (stupid diet).


----------



## Bajak

MIDTOWNPC;1021995 said:


> pm sent
> 
> thanks guys!
> 
> I knew the weather thread would have the answers.


I'm running out of fingers and toes to count how many times these guys here have helped the members of this thread just in this last season alone.

If this keeps up we'll have to get a smiley ala B&B. with a twist,tymusic!


----------



## creativedesigns

MIDTOWNPC;1021968 said:


> HMM Thats pretty good.
> Can you spray concrete black? All the FORDS around here they would be dripping on it all the time.
> 
> I could do the prep work. I have a good friend who does brick who would help me set it all up and do a proper grade and pack.
> 
> How thick was that dave? Im sure if it can handle your tractors ect that I could maybe even go with less cause I only have cars.


If you go the "Friend Route" make sure he has a 1200Ibs Diesel plate packer or a 10 tonne vibe roller  Soak the base before hand for proper compaction proctor rating. (97%) have it tested too.

Get some prices first, But if you go asphalt route usually its cheaper in the long run for the paving guys to do it cuz they can dump the old pavement for free.


----------



## Bajak

creativedesigns;1022027 said:


> If you go the "Friend Route" make sure he has a 1200Ibs Diesel plate packer or a 10 tonne vibe roller  Soak the base before hand for proper compaction proctor rating. (97%) have it tested too.
> 
> Get some prices first, But if you go asphalt route usually its cheaper in the long run for the paving guys to do it cuz they can dump the old pavement for free.


Great advice!

Either way insist on (or the very least ask about) testing and warranty (product and base) if you want it to last...It's usually enough to scare off the butchers..or don't, if you just want to make it look good to get rid of it...I have a feeling you want it to last though.


----------



## schrader

Not much snow talk here any more, could this be it? Last week we had 40+ cm of snow, cold and windy. This week nothing but sunshine and mild. Looking forward to stating spring clean ups, but just can't help but think there is atleast one more snow event yet. Untill then off to enjoy that sun.

Corey


----------



## creativedesigns

schrader;1022043 said:


> Not much snow talk here any more, could this be it? Last week we had 40+ cm of snow, cold and windy. This week nothing but sunshine and mild. Looking forward to stating spring clean ups, but just can't help but think there is atleast one more snow event yet. Untill then off to enjoy that sun.
> 
> Corey


Yea Schrader, Im sure this is it! I was baskin' in the Sun drinkin a BudLight _lime_ today! lol


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1022005 said:


> Moosehead for me. Actually I'll change that to a Wiser's and Diet Coke (stupid diet).


If you knew where that gym was you could have the beer.


----------



## cet

creativedesigns;1022055 said:


> Yea Schrader, Im sure this is it! I was baskin' in the Sun drinkin a BudLight _lime_ today! lol


Any of those lime beers are crap. They go hand in hand with the white beers when you get the slice of orange.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

he keeps getting lost on the way there! Stops to site check instead.


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;1022005 said:


> Moosehead for me.


Got mine cracked...

Might have to spark up the BBQ tomorrow - love this time of year! I know we'll get bit at least once more this year, but still like the smell of spring in the air.

Chad - good to know you're available to float the pullers this summer. Might have to pay you to follow me around - I don't carry a spare driveshaft. Saving for the Suncoast...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Ive fixed alot of computers for alot of favors, so a packer might just show up. Usually the sprayer and line painter are left behind on a weekend if I ask, just have to sweep a little sometimes. This town is pretty good with the trad-sies but I don't know a paver(well I do but he is a competitive plower).
I got all the concrete for all the sidewalks and to level each unit from a carwash to a store for free... anything that was extra from a job has to be sent back to the plant and broken up... or it can be dumped somewhere... which saves time and money... so I just had to be ready... I layed everything out to take different size loads at any given time with a 10min heads up. excess was poured into 55 gallon drums with lines my salt and sand piles now. Huge deal. I can never sell this girl... its too good and because I have done everything myself Id get taxed on the sale of my sweat I put in.

Id love to see it in brick like places in vegas. 

Sorry I only have a tunnel to the beer store beside me... liquor store is downtown.  btw I got Keiths


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1021809 said:


> So Dave, you get a full load of a-gravel delivered to your yard every spring, Sit on it all summer until you need it and then haul it with your dumpster to the job site
> 
> Why wouldnt you just wait until you need it and have it hauled direct?


I need it for the yard and I need it now. I didn't think I would need it last year for what I want to do this year.


----------



## Grassman09

Can you tow a gooseneck or fifth wheel on a regular trailer hitch as well? I saw a flatbed stake truck towing a trailer like that but no hitch on the deck yesterday on the 407 but I was too far away to see how it was hooked up.

Chad that thing have ramps? U should have bought a low boy gooseneck.


----------



## rooferdave

Pristine PM ltd;1021984 said:


> I will get you a price in the next few days. We work with a company called NA paving, and they will travel for the right price. PM me as many details as possible. I agree that concrete would not be the best way to go...


I too need paving give me a call or pm me to set up to get it done, I have 6-7 hundred sq ft drive mostly reclaimed concrete up to 24"thick for base, if I get my bobcat back I will have the last 8o feet sorted. Need it done sonner than later as the landscapers ( I use the term losely) mixed topsoil in with the reclaimed and made a mess and thats the bit I have to sort out,


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver;1022072 said:


> Got mine cracked...
> 
> Might have to spark up the BBQ tomorrow - love this time of year! I know we'll get bit at least once more this year, but still like the smell of spring in the air.
> 
> Chad - good to know you're available to float the pullers this summer. Might have to pay you to follow me around - I don't carry a spare driveshaft. Saving for the Suncoast...


 Get your oen float service, Chad is all mine.



cet;1022069 said:


> Any of those lime beers are crap. They go hand in hand with the white beers when you get the slice of orange.


I totally agree and Cre sit down to pee so it all makes sence. BTW I got your FF.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1022107 said:


> Can you tow a gooseneck or fifth wheel on a regular trailer hitch as well? I saw a flatbed stake truck towing a trailer like that but no hitch on the deck yesterday on the 407 but I was too far away to see how it was hooked up.
> 
> Chad that thing have ramps? U should have bought a low boy gooseneck.


No Dave its a dovetail for easy loading of equipment or trucks but it dosent have ramps for some reason... 

I wanted a deck over for other reasons.... My truck has a hide away goose in it already so Im good to go!


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1022128 said:


> Get your oen float service, Chad is all mine.
> 
> I totally agree and Cre sit down to pee so it all makes sence. BTW I got your FF.


If you had a Gold toilet, Im sure you would too!


----------



## Triple L

GMC Driver;1022072 said:


> Got mine cracked...
> 
> Might have to spark up the BBQ tomorrow - love this time of year! I know we'll get bit at least once more this year, but still like the smell of spring in the air.
> 
> Chad - good to know you're available to float the pullers this summer. Might have to pay you to follow me around - I don't carry a spare driveshaft. Saving for the Suncoast...


I was actually thinking of pulling it up to a few pulls just for kicks, I bet i could make a couple extra bucks on weekends with everyone that breaks... I'll float you for the fuel burnt, admission and a few tickets at the beer tent


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;1022140 said:


> If you had a Gold toilet, Im sure you would too!


Cre, You never did finish your story on how you became a millionare on that under 25 thread, I've been waiting


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1022149 said:


> Cre, You never did finish your story on how you became a millionare on that under 25 thread, I've been waiting


me 2

I want a gold throne


----------



## snowman4

Triple L;1022149 said:


> Cre, You never did finish your story on how you became a millionare on that under 25 thread, I've been waiting


Must be the paving company he now owns under the "_Creative_ Group of Companies" corporation.

At least he does say he's Creative!


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1022136 said:


> No Dave its a dovetail for easy loading of equipment or trucks but it dosent have ramps for some reason...
> 
> I wanted a deck over for other reasons.... My truck has a hide away goose in it already so Im good to go!


You must have sold that generator I see.:laughing: The pic shows ramps? Maybe with the new compressor at the shop you can cut up some steel and build ramps?

U quitting landscaping and just doing truck pulls all summer?


----------



## cet

BTW I got your FF.[/QUOTE]

Is it up here or down south? Should be good for lunch 1 day this week if you want.


----------



## snowman4

I believe he was being sarcastic about not having ramps.


----------



## creativedesigns

He don't need ramps...hes got nutin' to haul!?? LOL

Chad, you can borrow my M59 & drive around with it on ur "new" float trailer! Heck, I'll even lend ya the load binders & chains! :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## ff1221

Looks like another beautiful day at the lake here again today. Anybody going to the Oaks Spring Openhouse this week, gonna head down Wednesday to Brampton, the weather looks good, nice day for a drive.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1022228 said:


> You must have sold that generator I see.:laughing: The pic shows ramps? Maybe with the new compressor at the shop you can cut up some steel and build ramps?
> 
> U quitting landscaping and just doing truck pulls all summer?


Nope still got the generator, If anyone wants one make me an offer!
I was being sarcastic about the ramps, Yes it came with ramps, and drop legs for the back...

I dont know how much landsaping will be going on this year, grass and landscaping is pretty bad down here since kitchener frame and bfg closed up... Maby I'll work for you when i get bored... 
Hows this summer looking for all of you guys...


----------



## CGM Inc.

we have quiet a lot new sites for maintenance, construction looks pretty busy too, 1 large job booked and 2 more that are very close to booking + what comes of the townhouses. Hopefully busier than last year. See what the whole HST crap does. Everyone wants to get done b4 that falls in place. And more $$$$ jobs.


----------



## schrader

Everone is working for free around here this summer. A certian franchise company was half of what I quted on a 500 unit condo complex for the summer. Some of the other local guys are cutting prices to less than what they were five years ago. I just don't get it, last year was my busiest year ever, there is tons of work to go around. Have to cut some labour cost to compete this year. I sure it will get busy.

Corey


----------



## creativedesigns

A vid for Chad.

With his Fav rear plow system.

.....On a REAL Truck  :bluebounc


----------



## Triple L

LOL, Your good Cre, that REAL truck could only handle a 12' 
Actual Real trucks can handle 16's....


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1022239 said:


> BTW I got your FF.


Is it up here or down south? Should be good for lunch 1 day this week if you want.[/QUOTE]

I brought it home on Fri, it was a last min trip or I would have asked you to go. Lunch sounds like a great idea.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1022449 said:


> Is it up here or down south? Should be good for lunch 1 day this week if you want.


I brought it home on Fri, it was a last min trip or I would have asked you to go. Lunch sounds like a great idea.[/QUOTE]

CET, make sure he buys you the most expensive McDonalds meal on the menue!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

creativedesigns;1022437 said:


> A vid for Chad.
> 
> With his Fav rear plow system.
> 
> .....On a REAL Truck  :bluebounc


same guy has another video.






I actually think I might like the 12ft better then the 16ft. Maybe I will buy the 12ft next year so that it doesnt snow again. Seems to be working so far. 
everyone I see keeps saying "not much snow eh Dean... is business ok" Ive just started saying "im getting by"


----------



## creativedesigns

Hey Guys, Synthetic or conventional oil?  :laughing:


----------



## snowman4

Depends what im cooking.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1022531 said:


> same guy has another video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think I might like the 12ft better then the 16ft. Maybe I will buy the 12ft next year so that it doesnt snow again. Seems to be working so far.
> everyone I see keeps saying "not much snow eh Dean... is business ok" Ive just started saying "im getting by"


JMO - but i see no benefit in a 12' over a 16 at all... The 16 you just keep your wings closed a bit more to adjust the size to whereever you want to go... I also dont think it would catch any spill off of the front blade on long pushes like the 16's do... But either way, a ebling is better then nothing, regardless of the size...

I just took both blades off my truck and checked the hour meter today... So far I got exactly 250 hours of plowing with a little bit of salting in.... But i bet you could easily make that 230 hours since all the idle time i spent talking to Adam


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;1022547 said:


> Hey Guys, Synthetic or conventional oil?  :laughing:


Thats an easy one Cre - Millionares have to run Snythetic....

I run synthetic in my trans, dif and transfer case, but conventional in the motor cause its a little too expensive for me...


----------



## creativedesigns

*Can you find the 2 New parts?*

Whoever can point out first, "What two parts have been replaced" in the 7.3L Diesel, wins a FREE SIMA jacket (made in Canada) courtesy of JD Dave! :waving:


----------



## Triple L

Alternator fursure and maby rad hose...

I'll pick my coat up from you at the Snow games tho


----------



## JD Dave

Pretty hard to see inside the motor but on the outside I'd say Alternator for one thing.


----------



## JD Dave

Serpantine belt.


----------



## cet

Being a Ford there are so many parts being replaced all the time it's hard to tell which ones would be the last 2.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1022595 said:


> Pretty hard to see inside the motor but on the outside I'd say Alternator for one thing.





JD Dave;1022598 said:


> Serpantine belt.


Gentlemen, we have a WINNER!!! lol, How'bout I buy you a couple rounds of BudLight at the snow games this year!  :waving:

The alternator went & noticed the sepentine belt was full of hairline cracks.


----------



## DeVries

Alternator and your engine soon if you don't fill up the rad with coolant soon.


----------



## DeVries

Ok fine but you should really check your coolant.


----------



## JD Dave

devries;1022611 said:


> ok fine but you should really check your coolant.


lol..............


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1022582 said:


> JMO - but i see no benefit in a 12' over a 16 at all... The 16 you just keep your wings closed a bit more to adjust the size to whereever you want to go... I also dont think it would catch any spill off of the front blade on long pushes like the 16's do... But either way, a ebling is better then nothing, regardless of the size...
> 
> I just took both blades off my truck and checked the hour meter today... So far I got exactly 250 hours of plowing with a little bit of salting in.... But i bet you could easily make that 230 hours since all the idle time i spent talking to Adam


Take a picture of how you have your controllers mounted I need ideas.
I have a wideout and the handheld is brutal to hold and then use the ebling controller also.
I tried mounting it many places but I just cant get it right. I also find and this is only becasue every time its been heavy snow, but that I lose traction and end up having to bring the blade up off the ground.

When we salt/sand I only start the guys, then meet them when they are done.
When we plow its usually 8 hours and thats finishing the resi's also.
I bet I dont even have 40 hours in this year. Bobcat has 22 hours on it. 
As for total billables im at about 65% of what I billed out last year.. thats because of the perpushes and I got to do removal a far bit last year also on the smaller sites... which pays well.


----------



## creativedesigns

DeVries;1022611 said:


> Ok fine but you should really check your coolant.


LOL, I use the newest rad fluid on the market!!!

Try some......:laughing:


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1022666 said:


> Take a picture of how you have your controllers mounted I need ideas.
> I have a wideout and the handheld is brutal to hold and then use the ebling controller also.
> I tried mounting it many places but I just cant get it right. I also find and this is only becasue every time its been heavy snow, but that I lose traction and end up having to bring the blade up off the ground.
> 
> When we salt/sand I only start the guys, then meet them when they are done.
> When we plow its usually 8 hours and thats finishing the resi's also.
> I bet I dont even have 40 hours in this year. Bobcat has 22 hours on it.
> As for total billables im at about 65% of what I billed out last year.. thats because of the perpushes and I got to do removal a far bit last year also on the smaller sites... which pays well.


Heres just an idea, Its how I did myn... Easy, Cheap, No damage to the truck and it actually works Great, plus I can take it out in a couple seconds... Run the front blade and shift with my left hand, Steer and run the ebling with my right hand...

I cant belive your Bobcat only has 22 hours on it... Thats nutz... I know a guy, bought a _few_ tractors brand new in November and even they have over 120 some hours on them... And thats doing strictly snow....


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1022829 said:


> Heres just an idea, Its how I did myn... Easy, Cheap, No damage to the truck and it actually works Great, plus I can take it out in a couple seconds... Run the front blade and shift with my left hand, Steer and run the ebling with my right hand...
> 
> I cant belive your Bobcat only has 22 hours on it... Thats nutz... I know a guy, bought a _few_ tractors brand new in November and even that has 120 some hours on it... And thats doing strictly snow....


How many hours does your Deere have on it?


----------



## Triple L

151 as of a few days ago.....


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1022829 said:


> Heres just an idea, Its how I did myn... Easy, Cheap, No damage to the truck and it actually works Great, plus I can take it out in a couple seconds... Run the front blade and shift with my left hand, Steer and run the ebling with my right hand...


....All with the window down, Eh! (giggle, snort, chukle) :laughing:

Hey are you watching the Accademys Chad? Did u see when Miley was interviewed? OH myyyy she looked soo HawTT. She was single tonite too.....DAMN, im gonna send her a Text message now.....


----------



## snowman4

Some fat cow at the bar Friday night noticed I had a Mike phone. Yea, she threw it on the ground thinking it couldn't break. Antenna busted off and now I am phoneless. I wish it would snow so I could afford a phone. The cow doesn't feel like she owes me a new one.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

snowman4;1023017 said:


> Some fat cow at the bar Friday night noticed I had a Mike phone. Yea, she threw it on the ground thinking it couldn't break. Antenna busted off and now I am phoneless. I wish it would snow so I could afford a phone. The cow doesn't feel like she owes me a new one.


*Mad cow disease come to mind???:laughing:*


----------



## snowman4

xll_VIPER_llx;1023033 said:


> *Mad cow disease come to mind???:laughing:*


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Yep 22 hours since the season started. We plowed with it the first heavy storm, then after that it was strickty loading salt / sand and it did a short lap this past snow fall.

With the ebling I dont have to take it to a few sites, to do the loading docks. I sure havn't had to push any banks back. 

all I have been hoping is that I can plow it before it melts here


I like that setup you have TripleL


----------



## Bajak

Wow 10 degrees for the next few days. That ought to get rid of the rest of the snow here. If that doesn't the rain afterwards should.


----------



## CGM Inc.

My neighbors get the summer equipment ready


----------



## Neige

Well its a first for me. Thats all the snow left on my front yard.
I think it will be gone by this afternnon.


----------



## schrader

We still have a solid 2 feet of snow on the ground here, real slow melting. Might start getting the summer stuff ready next week, but it will be April before we can get anything started.
corey


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Long range looks like it might be over...but you never know. 

We've been servicing our summer equipment slowly all winter long.

Looks like a busy one for us so far-how's everyone elses summer looking?


----------



## buckwheat_la

snowman4;1023017 said:


> Some fat cow at the bar Friday night noticed I had a Mike phone. Yea, she threw it on the ground thinking it couldn't break. Antenna busted off and now I am phoneless. I wish it would snow so I could afford a phone. The cow doesn't feel like she owes me a new one.


do the same to her phone, always amazing how women think they can just get away with sh!t !!!, i mean a cute single girl, ok, that is allowed, but FAT COW, she needs to make it on personalitly, and this one sounds like she has the personalitly/character of a MOOSE


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Summer is slowly coming together. We will have 5 crews out right now, but they are not as full as they should be. We need 6 more large condo's to be in good shape, and it isn't looking good for that.

The main problem is that we realistically should let a foreman go based on what we have as of today, but if we do that, we cannot grow easily, and we need them for plowing. It is a risk to wait and hope though... we are having one foreman take care of a bunch of small sites right now because it doesn't make sense to send a crew there, and if he had someone with him they would be done to fast....


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

JohnnyRoyale;1023292 said:


> Long range looks like it might be over...but you never know.
> 
> We've been servicing our summer equipment slowly all winter long.
> 
> Looks like a busy one for us so far-how's everyone elses summer looking?


You never know, But I don't think we're going to see another plowable event.

Summer for me is up in the air right now. I've had 2 big tenders close and I didn't retain ether of them. Both went for 30% - 40% less than the last couple of years. This is on top of losing my 2 largest snow customers.

Since last fall I've also had 4 commercial maintenance customers go out of business. I've only got 3 small landscaping jobs on the books right now. Not looking like enough revenue in the residentials to pay the expenses right now.

I'm actually putting the final touches on my Resume today and am going to start Job Hunting. I saw in the weekend Alliston paper that Cornerstone Landscaping in Barrie is looking for Maintenance and Construction foremen so I think I'll head over there tomorrow, Drop off my Resume and see what happens.


----------



## Triple L

Hopefully business will pick up for you Eco... Or you get the job, whichever is better for you...

I got 2 large tenders going out on the 15th... Will see what happens, If not its all good tho, I could use another summer of putzin'... Im kinda gettin used to it and really enjoying it to with this winter we've had


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I feel your pain...We were outbid on our largest contract as well last fall, which basically means we're a crew less this year. Thankfully we managed to book a few nice pool and landscape construction jobs over the winter, and picked up a little more maintenance work. 

We still have a few things in the pipeline as far as maintenance and grass cutting go, so who knows...by the looks of recent tender results-everyone seems hungrier than ever and it does nobody any good. 

IMO-I'd rather not have to deal with any of the nonsence if we're not making any money at the end of the month. Reality is I (we) dont do this for bragging rights-unlike others. To each their own i guess.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I don't understand the bragging rights comment, who do they think cares that they cut property x at a loss? I barely ever see who cuts what and where, so I don't understand some guys mentality with that kind of stuff.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;1023367 said:


> I don't understand the bragging rights comment, who do they think cares that they cut property x at a loss? I barely ever see who cuts what and where, so I don't understand some guys mentality with that kind of stuff.


You saw yourself where the bids recently came in at Jon. Those are the guys I'm talking about that are doing it for bragging rights. They like to puff out their chests and say they do this and that...Their motivations don't make any sense whatsoever. They can have all of that work as far as I'm concerned. More will come out when they're busy with that cheap stuff.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I guess, I just don't understand it.

Do you actually think much more will come up this year that goes for decent value? I have been at a couple meetings recently and the same guys are there and they are all cheap and close to each other.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Things are shaping up the same here, lost a few gained a few. Banks and utilities shook up their property management last fall, did everything I could to retain work but I find with the pesticide ban I'm seeing you city folk reaching a little farther for maintenance work. Maybe I'll be home for dinner for a change this summer. Still making good coin though, my 3 yr contracts tend to weather these dips and dives.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1023367 said:


> I don't understand the bragging rights comment, who do they think cares that they cut property x at a loss? I barely ever see who cuts what and where, so I don't understand some guys mentality with that kind of stuff.


I guess it feels good to some guys to have a nice shiny line-up of trucks and 100 guys out working. Personally, I don't care. I'd rather lease an Escalade Platinum to drive around in and have a few older dump trucks for work. If you aren't making AT LEAST 15-20% profit on every dollar coming in, why are you in business? Maybe I'm greedy or whatever, but there's a bunch of businesses with less competition and more money than landscaping/contracting.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

I'll be re-evaluating the bids I still have to submit. Triple L, keep the shotgun away if you see me in your neck of the woods.  I may be bidding a lot further afield this year. Gotta do what you gotta do. 

The one tender has had 4 or 5 bids submitted for years. This year it had 19 !. Maybe I'm doing something wrong. 
I don't see how you can make any money cutting for $15 to $18 a acre. Even a 3.5 Acre cemetery with over 300 above ground monuments so there's a LOT of trimming, went for $75 a cut . I knew it was going to be tight and I thought I was priced well at $165. Last 3 years it was at $175. The Pastor even approached me about it. The township arranges it , not the church. She asked me why I didn't get it and how the other company could do it for so little. I told her they'd be doing it with 15 &16 year old kids (I know how the guy that got it operates, He sends out teenagers unsupervised) and advised her to take a good look at the old headstones after the first service. A lot of the 100 year old headstones are very fragile and will be easily damaged with careless use of a trimmer. 

People go on about how quality work speaks for itself ,,, BS,, Lowest price is all that matters to most now.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

musclecarboy;1023385 said:


> there's a bunch of businesses with less competition and more money than landscaping/contracting.


You are absolutely right.


----------



## schrader

EcoGreen Serv;1023336 said:


> You never know, But I don't think we're going to see another plowable event.
> 
> Summer for me is up in the air right now. I've had 2 big tenders close and I didn't retain ether of them. Both went for 30% - 40% less than the last couple of years. This is on top of losing my 2 largest snow customers.
> 
> Since last fall I've also had 4 commercial maintenance customers go out of business. I've only got 3 small landscaping jobs on the books right now. Not looking like enough revenue in the residentials to pay the expenses right now.
> 
> I'm actually putting the final touches on my Resume today and am going to start Job Hunting. I saw in the weekend Alliston paper that Cornerstone Landscaping in Barrie is looking for Maintenance and Construction foremen so I think I'll head over there tomorrow, Drop off my Resume and see what happens.


Hey John are you losing work to local companies or is it a franchise company. Around here S#$%^&*# is cutting costs on every job, they bid jobs for less than my cost. There work is terrible and they lose alot of jobs the following year, but they are still driving the prices in to the ground. I have had no luck at pricing any new jobs this year, everything is just going to cheap. Going to cut back on some staff and sell of some equipment that never gets used and wait it out for a year. I think it will be a busy year once it gets underway.

Corey


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

What do you guys do for summer work?

Just grass? Brick work? 


I run the computer store all year long bring in help as needed and during the winter so I can plow snow. I bring a guy into the store and 2 guys to plow. I do projects on the plaza during the summer myself or with any occasional help if needed.


----------



## Bajak

Seems to be a lot of money being left on the table for the big sewer/watermain and highway jobs too. Quite a few plan takers also for upcoming jobs. It is certainly a competitive market out there right now and not so friendly by the looks of it.

I'm hoping one of big companies I sub for can land a good size job.
I only have some small stuff lined up so far for myself. 

I would have thought people would want to beat the HST for construction. I suppose they already did, last year, with the home renovation tax incentives. 

It's still early yet. I have a feeling it'll turn out to be a good year.


----------



## snowman4

buckwheat_la;1023327 said:


> do the same to her phone, always amazing how women think they can just get away with sh!t !!!, i mean a cute single girl, ok, that is allowed, but FAT COW, she needs to make it on personalitly, and this one sounds like she has the personalitly/character of a MOOSE


lol, pretty much. Luckily I have always dealt with a commercial company for my phone and not one of those places in the mall where some gangster-want-to-be-salesman hot shot is selling you phones.

They think their own technician will be able to fix it without having to send it out. She was not in today thought so I have to go back tomorrow some time between school. I'm really not impressed with this girl right now........


----------



## grandview

I hear it was almost 60 today in TO.


----------



## musclecarboy

grandview;1023560 said:


> I hear it was almost 60 today in TO.


57 this afternoon says enviro Canada, the truck was saying 60 outside temp . I would say there's less than 10% snow coverage where I am, even less in the mega city.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*So i guess we can officially change this to the spring 2010 grass cutting thread :laughing:*


----------



## JD Dave

xll_VIPER_llx;1023585 said:


> *So i guess we can officially change this to the spring 2010 grass cutting thread :laughing:*


As long as we don't talk liquids Chad will be happy. Sorry to hear about some of your guys trouble, hopefully things will pick up.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I was thinking I would get into farming....heard theres lots of money in it!


----------



## grandview

JohnnyRoyale;1023595 said:


> I was thinking I would get into farming....heard theres lots of money in it!


There's more money in selling those big green machines for farming.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Thought about it...I unfortunately dont qualify...I dont have excellent people skills. 

Minimum Equity Requirements

Investment in a John Deere dealership can be both rewarding and challenging. It requires someone with strong management skills and keen business acumen. Understanding of the retail business trade is a must; retail management experience is preferable. Other requirements include excellent people skills, a strong work ethic, and sound communication skills. 

In addition, a dealer candidate should have adequate financial resources to assure successful operation of the business. The amount of capital required for consideration varies depending upon the product line. In general, minimum equity requirements are:

$3-5 million for a Commercial and Consumer equipment dealership 
$5-8 million for an Agricultural equipment dealership 
$10-30 million for a Construction & Forestry equipment dealership 
Silent investors, of course, are always welcome.

If you have access to the minimum capital resources and are interested in learning more about becoming a John Deere dealer, please fill out a John Deere dealership inquiry form.


----------



## grandview

OK you be the silent money guy and I will do the talking!


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

schrader;1023406 said:


> Hey John are you losing work to local companies or is it a franchise company. Around here S#$%^&*# is cutting costs on every job, they bid jobs for less than my cost. There work is terrible and they lose alot of jobs the following year, but they are still driving the prices in to the ground. I have had no luck at pricing any new jobs this year, everything is just going to cheap. Going to cut back on some staff and sell of some equipment that never gets used and wait it out for a year. I think it will be a busy year once it gets underway.
> 
> Corey


S^%Sh*&^ didn't get the one, but they were not far off the low bid. The Green guys are moving to wider areas and cutting prices as well. A local guy got the other. It's going to be interesting to see how cheap the Simcoe one goes for this year.



MIDTOWNPC;1023439 said:


> What do you guys do for summer work?
> 
> Just grass? Brick work?
> 
> .


I do Grass, Hardscaping, Gardens. I've also been doing more and more water features since a couple of my customers were featured in the gardening section of a local magazine
I also do decks when I'm doing complete backyard renos.

I do the odd farm fence and gravel laneway as well.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1023612 said:


> Thought about it...I unfortunately dont qualify...I dont have excellent people skills.
> 
> Minimum Equity Requirements
> 
> Investment in a John Deere dealership can be both rewarding and challenging. It requires someone with strong management skills and keen business acumen. Understanding of the retail business trade is a must; retail management experience is preferable. Other requirements include excellent people skills, a strong work ethic, and sound communication skills.
> 
> In addition, a dealer candidate should have adequate financial resources to assure successful operation of the business. The amount of capital required for consideration varies depending upon the product line. In general, minimum equity requirements are:
> 
> $3-5 million for a Commercial and Consumer equipment dealership
> $5-8 million for an Agricultural equipment dealership
> $10-30 million for a Construction & Forestry equipment dealership
> Silent investors, of course, are always welcome.
> 
> If you have access to the minimum capital resources and are interested in learning more about becoming a John Deere dealer, please fill out a John Deere dealership inquiry form.


Forget that, I'd rather buy a bunch of McD's restaurants for that cash, its basically a guaranteed solid ROI.


----------



## schrader

EcoGreen Serv;1023628 said:


> S^%Sh*&^ didn't get the one, but they were not far off the low bid. The Green guys are moving to wider areas and cutting prices as well. A local guy got the other. It's going to be interesting to see how cheap the Simcoe one goes for this year.
> 
> I do Grass, Hardscaping, Gardens. I've also been doing more and more water features since a couple of my customers were featured in the gardening section of a local magazine
> I also do decks when I'm doing complete backyard renos.
> 
> I do the odd farm fence and gravel laneway as well.


 Sunshine

Corey


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

JohnnyRoyale;1023612 said:


> Thought about it...I unfortunately dont qualify...I dont have excellent people skills.
> 
> .


You drop the Cash. I'll run it. I used to sell $54 Million a year in the Heavy Truck indutry.



musclecarboy;1023632 said:


> Forget that, I'd rather buy a bunch of McD's restaurants for that cash, its basically a guaranteed solid ROI.


Timmies is adding 600 locations.



JD Dave;1023591 said:


> As long as we don't talk liquids Chad will be happy. Sorry to hear about some of your guys trouble, hopefully things will pick up.


We can turn that thread into a Compost Tea liquid thread :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1023595 said:


> I was thinking I would get into farming....heard theres lots of money in it!


I know of one for sale cheap and I think he'll throw in his snow work also. The grass is always greener on the other side.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1023649 said:


> I know of one for sale cheap and I think he'll throw in his snow work also. The grass is always greener on the other side.


JD going to start hydroponics ?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

You better hope they don't franchising farming.


----------



## creativedesigns

EcoGreen Serv;1023628 said:


> S^%Sh*&^ didn't get the one, but they were not far off . The Green guys are moving to wider areas and cutting prices as well. A local .


Are they the "Green Guys" I think ur talkin'bout? Those damn people are like a disease....they're in Ottawa too!


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1023653 said:


> You better hope they don't franchising farming.


As long as your the one that starts it you'll be fine.


----------



## creativedesigns

Its probly one of the most difficult industries to get started in from scratch!  The lads that are doing fine are 3rd generation dairy farmers, that have had everything passed down to them.

.....along with the $700K debt package! LOL

I know in the Province of Quebec, government made it mandatory for all dairy farmers to construct deep open concrete pits for liquid & solid manure. However, the subsidization was what made this possible.

The grants given to young farmers in Quebec is fantastic!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I have to say that Sunshine and Clintar (downtown) are actually not as cheap as you would think. There are alot of other large but not franchised companies that are way cheaper. I have bid against 3 different sunshine guys, and 2 Clintar and they were either around me, or higher. The winning bid was often 40% less then our bids.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1023731 said:


> I have to say that Sunshine and Clintar (downtown) are actually not as cheap as you would think. There are alot of other large but not franchised companies that are way cheaper. I have bid against 3 different sunshine guys, and 2 Clintar and they were either around me, or higher. The winning bid was often 40% less then our bids.


I have respect for Clintar, $14 million sales been around for yrs they know what they're doing. On the fence about Sunshine, Starting to see them in schools in our area, lowest bid yearly, they're work is acceptable but not stellar. Watched them return 2 days later to trim a site. That seemed stupid. They are reaching into smaller sites as well which can' t be as profitable considering the size of their crews.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

this seems to be turning into this thread... "If I wasn't in snow plowin" lol

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=101176


----------



## Triple L

Tom - clintar operates on a profit margin of 9%..... What do you have to say about that...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1023789 said:


> Tom - clintar operates on a profit margin of 9%..... What do you have to say about that...


But head office took the other 10%.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1023795 said:


> But head office took the other 10%.


Pretty close:

To start a franchise:
Total Investment: $150,000
Initial Franchise Fee: $40,000
Royalty Fee: 8%
Advertising Fee: 
Term of Agreement: 10 years

Anyone could be a clintar for $150,000 and then let thier boys get you all the work


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I had a good talk with a franchisee, and he said it was the best decision he ever made, but he is in a great area. I wouldn't want what they have left at this point. 

We used to have an old age home, great money, tons of salt, we did a good job and all seemed good. All of a sudden Clintar makes a deal with head office to service all 100 of their sites across Canada... we can't do anything and when the contract is up, the Clintar franchises get handed the account... I wish we had that kind of deal making power.


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1023789 said:


> Tom - clintar operates on a profit margin of 9%..... What do you have to say about that...


I guess thats pretty good, but you still need to be doing $2M in sales to bring home a decent salary. Its a trade-off, the name/ease of marketing for a cut into profits. If you can at least double revenue compared to if you were doing it yourself, then I guess the actual $$$ at the end of the day seems good.

Its like Jon said, good spots are gone for most well established franchises. There's a few existing franchises I've been looking into buying but 3 of the 4 wanted too much money and the 4th didn't have the sales he actually represented initially. Oh well, keep looking and landscape to keep me busy


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;1023844 said:


> All of a sudden Clintar makes a deal with head office to service all 100 of their sites across Canada...the Clintar franchises get handed the account... I wish we had that kind of deal making power.


The poor franchises get handed the account at 50% of what it was signed for and then they have to kick 8% back up to head office. Wonder whos making all the money in that arrangement?? The guy in the black escalade a few pages back.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1023996 said:


> The poor franchises get handed the account at 50% of what it was signed for and then they have to kick 8% back up to head office. Wonder whos making all the money in that arrangement?? The guy in the black escalade a few pages back.


Sheesh tell me about it. Contracting is not a franchisable business IMO, there isn't enough % to go around. It's easy to share the 50%++ margin on coffee and donuts and let everyone become millionaires, not to mention more reasonable capital investment compared to landscaping.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Still need a Tim's in Erin............any takers...............................................anybody!




























Coffee time suks.:crying:


----------



## ff1221

Jump in Markus, Tims is a license to print money, no matter where you put it, we have 2 in a town with 5000 people, all you need is a friend with deep pockets to help with the initial investment.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I said it before.... I'd just be in it for the free donuts!


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1023832 said:


> Pretty close:
> 
> To start a franchise:
> Total Investment: $150,000
> Initial Franchise Fee: $40,000
> Royalty Fee: 8%
> Advertising Fee:
> Term of Agreement: 10 years
> 
> Anyone could be a clintar for $150,000 and then let thier boys get you all the work


Your forgetting the Million ++ dollars of tractor, truck,trailer & loader debt! You'd be very surprised of whats left NET of a total GROSS income a Clintar franchise makes. The first 4 years hes gotta be breaking even for a living.


----------



## Mr.Markus

creativedesigns;1024081 said:


> Your forgetting the Million ++ dollars of tractor, truck,trailer & loader debt! You'd be very surprised of whats left NET of a total GROSS income a Clintar franchise makes. The first 4 years hes gotta be breaking even for a living.


Posting losses and living off the tax return..... Christmas tree farming has that kind of investment for 8 years.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Mr.Markus;1024082 said:


> Posting losses and living off the tax return..... Christmas tree farming has that kind of investment for 8 years.


Thats what Im talking about...would you happen to have a business plan laying around?Please do tell more...


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1024085 said:


> Thats what Im talking about...would you happen to have a business plan laying around?Please do tell more...


Plan????? I just run by the seat of my pants:laughing:

(They are big pants though.):crying:


----------



## Daner

Happy Spring To Yaa All.....Yaa gota love this weather, Good day to wash all the winter stuff, and put It away for another year, The trees are starting to bud
I'm gone Into spring mode:waving:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I use to own my own coffee shop. It was about 600sq ft inside a grocery store. It was a licence to print money. A large coffee cost you 12cents with cup cream and sugar you sell for 1.50 The only reason I closed is cause the lady that ran it was about to move soon and the landlords wanted to renew the lease with a construction clause stating if they reno'd the place I would have 30 days notice. I blew it a kiss goodbye. It was all cash, no debit. We did soup, sandwich and a coffee for $6. Cooked real turkeys right there and made sandwiches and homemade soup. Open 8 to 3. Car dealers would send the parts guy to pick up 12 to 15 lunches every tuesdays and thurs. 
Called it MrD's It was all about the lady behind the till. They say the only issues with Tims is the employee's Personally that many employees would drive me bonkers.
Coffee is a consistant business.. you did an amount every day... if you didnt do that.. someone was robbing your till.. count the cups.

Im looking to get into ministorage. Junk land that no one can use. collect rent from people that want to store their prized possesions. "Pack Rat Paradise"


----------



## snowman4

Speaking of taxes....

I have a few questions that I've been trying to find the right person to ask. Would any of you mind answering a few tax-related questions? Send me a PM if you don't mind and I will reply. 

Thanks a million (in tax return money)!


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1024152 said:


> I use to own my own coffee shop. It was about 600sq ft inside a grocery store. It was a licence to print money. A large coffee cost you 12cents with cup cream and sugar you sell for 1.50 The only reason I closed is cause the lady that ran it was about to move soon and the landlords wanted to renew the lease with a construction clause stating if they reno'd the place I would have 30 days notice. I blew it a kiss goodbye. It was all cash, no debit. We did soup, sandwich and a coffee for $6. Cooked real turkeys right there and made sandwiches and homemade soup. Open 8 to 3. Car dealers would send the parts guy to pick up 12 to 15 lunches every tuesdays and thurs.
> Called it MrD's It was all about the lady behind the till. They say the only issues with Tims is the employee's Personally that many employees would drive me bonkers.
> Coffee is a consistant business.. you did an amount every day... if you didnt do that.. someone was robbing your till.. count the cups.
> 
> Im looking to get into ministorage. Junk land that no one can use. collect rent from people that want to store their prized possesions. "Pack Rat Paradise"


Mini storage is good, "In Storage" is buying up every mom-and-pop storage place in my area and rebranding it. I'm looking into a couple acres at Yonge/Eagle st in Newmarket zoned for townhomes that my real estate agent brought to me. Small developments bring LARGE $$ if they're done up right.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I find you really gotta watch real estate agents these days. There are many and alot of them just want to get the deal done.. its their business right... so sometimes you gotta turn down alot before they start to find what you want...

the best real estate trick I was ever taught was to pull the file on the property and the registery office. for $18 it gives you a ton of info... most important its tells you whats registered against the property for a mortgage, for liens, for credit cards... and it tells you to whom its owed. everything!! and its public knowledge.
You just need to know the full lot and property detail.


----------



## buckwheat_la

snowing good here in the west, and all MELTING!!! :crying:


----------



## Triple L

My dad was just talking about how much he misses plowing snow........... Already :laughing:


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1024301 said:


> My dad was just talking about how much he misses plowing snow........... Already :laughing:


LOL i guess you can tell how much we all miss it


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1024301 said:


> My dad was just talking about how much he misses plowing snow........... Already :laughing:


I bet if you bought him a gently used Oshkosh he'd be very happy for a while. If you really loved him you'd do it. LOL


----------



## Triple L

I told you yesterday I was gonna hear it on the way home.... Guess what we talked about  LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1024309 said:


> I bet if you bought him a gently used Oshkosh he'd be very happy for a while. If you really loved him you'd do it. LOL


Just mount an ebling to the oshkosh and TripleL will buy it.


----------



## cet

Triple L;1024301 said:


> My dad was just talking about how much he misses plowing snow........... Already :laughing:


I wish I had the confidence you seem to have that it is over.

Trying to plan our golf trip now.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1024416 said:


> I wish I had the confidence you seem to have that it is over.
> 
> Trying to plan our golf trip now.


Its over... till you plan something.


----------



## grandview

cet;1024416 said:


> I wish I had the confidence you seem to have that it is over.
> 
> Trying to plan our golf trip now.


Chris with one is you again?


----------



## cet

grandview;1024442 said:


> Chris with one is you again?


I'm the one taking the picture. That's JD Dave, Triple L and Pristine PM.

You have to guess which one is which though.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1024434 said:


> Its over... till you plan something.


Were going the last week of April. It can snow all it wants then.


----------



## grandview

Well I've seen JD so I know which one he is!


----------



## cet

Since joining the gym I think he can get all the buttons closed now.:laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1024449 said:


> Were going the last week of April. It can snow all it wants then.


Im heading to vegas april 24th for a week.

Ive never played golf, I just dont think I have the patients. 
I play soccer in the summer.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1024458 said:


> Im heading to vegas april 24th for a week.
> 
> Ive never played golf, I just dont think I have the patients.
> I play soccer in the summer.


I'm too old and out of shape to play soccer.

A week in Vegas is a long time.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1024453 said:


> Since joining the gym I think he can get all the buttons closed now.:laughing:


I'm not telling you any of my personal info anymore. LOL


Triple L;1024351 said:


> I told you yesterday I was gonna hear it on the way home.... Guess what we talked about  LOL


Like Dean said I'll put an Ebling on it. Remember I offer financing.


----------



## cet

You didn't want people know you golf?

Lunch this week?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1024461 said:


> I'm too old and out of shape to play soccer.
> 
> A week in Vegas is a long time.


She just wants to lay by a pool.  I have been a few times already, she's never been
Florida weather has been kinda weird lately otherwise we tend to head there.
The deals to go to vegas now that I have been getting are pretty good. 
We will book next week... Mandalay Bay is what we are targeting... should be able to snag it for $550 each for a week return out of Buffalo and the show tickets and free meals will start once we arrive... just tip that concierge.


----------



## grandview

MIDTOWNPC;1024481 said:


> She just wants to lay by a pool.  I have been a few times already, she's never been
> Florida weather has been kinda weird lately otherwise we tend to head there.
> The deals to go to vegas now that I have been getting are pretty good.
> We will book next week... Mandalay Bay is what we are targeting... should be able to snag it for $550 each for a week return out of Buffalo and the show tickets and free meals will start once we arrive... just tip that concierge.


So your one of those Canadian Whales payup


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1024481 said:


> She just wants to lay by a pool.  I have been a few times already, she's never been
> Florida weather has been kinda weird lately otherwise we tend to head there.
> The deals to go to vegas now that I have been getting are pretty good.
> We will book next week... Mandalay Bay is what we are targeting... should be able to snag it for $550 each for a week return out of Buffalo and the show tickets and free meals will start once we arrive... just tip that concierge.


It's been 20 years since I have been. My Son went for 24 hours a couple of weeks ago. That is where he stayed. He was in California military training and they gave them 24 hours off so they went to Vegas.


----------



## cet

grandview;1024486 said:


> So your one of those Canadian Whales payup


He's joining a gym when he gets back.:laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I couldn't imagine a week in Vegas, I went for a weekend in September and that was long enough. I would go again though, what a place.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

grandview;1024486 said:


> So your one of those Canadian Whales payup


No! the first time I was there we stayed at mandalay bay... there was a canadian boxer in the fight comming up and the lady gave us tickets

the concierge's get paid off by all sorts of places... sometimes just tossing them $20 will get you passes to a club where you dont have to wait in line, dinners for 1/2 price or free, or a limo ride free to a nice place for dinner and a show. Or they will have free passes that they have to give away. This one guy last year, id go down in the morning, take him a star bucks and ask him what was going on tonight... and he would have us some passes for later in the night or tell us who to talk to.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1024490 said:


> He's joining a gym when he gets back.:laughing:


other then soccer I dont do gym... 
I have weighed and wore the same size for 8 years. you might catch me running to the bank.lol


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1024490 said:


> He's joining a gym when he gets back.:laughing:


How's Friday? I can meet you in Bolton. Anyone else want to come?


Pristine PM ltd;1024500 said:


> I couldn't imagine a week in Vegas, I went for a weekend in September and that was long enough. I would go again though, what a place.


I got married in Vegas and then we stayed a week for our Honeymoon. It was ay to long to stay. 3 or 4 days is plenty.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1024501 said:


> No! the first time I was there we stayed at mandalay bay... there was a canadian boxer in the fight comming up and the lady gave us tickets
> 
> the concierge's get paid off by all sorts of places... sometimes just tossing them $20 will get you passes to a club where you dont have to wait in line, dinners for 1/2 price or free, or a limo ride free to a nice place for dinner and a show. Or they will have free passes that they have to give away. This one guy last year, id go down in the morning, take him a star bucks and ask him what was going on tonight... and he would have us some passes for later in the night or tell us who to talk to.


Good to know. I need you on my pic thread.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1024522 said:


> How's Friday? I can meet you in Bolton. Anyone else want to come?
> 
> I got married in Vegas and then we stayed a week for our Honeymoon. It was ay to long to stay. 3 or 4 days is plenty.


Friday works. If it snows I am going to be pissed, LOL


----------



## cet

What are these trucks worth?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2005...ewItemQQptZUS_Cars_Trucks?hash=item414d96a677

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ABC-...ewItemQQptZUS_Cars_Trucks?hash=item19ba706e28


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1024546 said:


> What are these trucks worth?


I can't view your ebay account.


----------



## cet

I changed them. Posted too much info the first time.


----------



## Triple L

I'd take the 07 diesel for the extra 2 g's without thinking twice....


----------



## cet

So would I. The reserve on the 07 hasn't been met.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1024555 said:


> So would I. The reserve on the 07 hasn't been met.


They look like nice trucks. Do you really need another dump?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1024523 said:


> Good to know. I need you on my pic thread.


huh? what thread


----------



## Triple L

I'd assume this one....
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=101379


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1024569 said:


> They look like nice trucks. Do you really need another dump?


Now you sound like my wife.

No but I hate to pass up a good deal. The reserve on the 07 is too high. I would like to stop plowing with mine but business wise that is not a good idea. The 05 would make a good plow/salt truck for the small out of the way places.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1024581 said:


> Now you sound like my wife.
> 
> No but I hate to pass up a good deal. The reserve on the 07 is too high. I would like to stop plowing with mine but business wise that is not a good idea. The 05 would make a good plow/salt truck for the small out of the way places.


Then pretend I'm her when we go out for lunch and buy. LOL Nothing wrong with not using your truck to plow, it can't be as much of a waste as my good truck. BTW how many spray cans and gallons of FF did you want I forgot.


----------



## cet

I wanted 36 cans but I would also take 4 gallons if you have them.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I don't know how you guys drive those single cab trucks, I need my extended cabs or my back starts killing.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1024719 said:


> I don't know how you guys drive those single cab trucks, I need my extended cabs or my back starts killing.


And who was it that talks about bad posture 

Extended cabs are where its at, but i prefer my Day cab for plowing...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Did you buy more Fluid Film then you need Dave?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, my posture is good... just at an angle.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1024732 said:


> Did you buy more Fluid Film then you need Dave?


Not really why how much do you nee or want? You probably have a Ford back, its common amongst Ford owners. LOL


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

cet;1024476 said:


> You didn't want people know you golf?


Who Would ? :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1024716 said:


> I wanted 36 cans but I would also take 4 gallons if you have them.


That will work out fine.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

no problem, I just wasn't sure if he might have more then you need for a good deal. I like to go over the connections with it, takes three cans including the salters, snow blowers. I store the plows indoors, so I don't worry to much about them.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1024745 said:


> That will work out fine.


PM me the $ when you work it out. Thanks


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1024748 said:


> no problem, I just wasn't sure if he might have more then you need for a good deal. I like to go over the connections with it, takes three cans including the salters, snow blowers. I store the plows indoors, so I don't worry to much about them.


Sounds like a good old fashion Canadian Beer run!!:


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1024748 said:


> no problem, I just wasn't sure if he might have more then you need for a good deal. I like to go over the connections with it, takes three cans including the salters, snow blowers. I store the plows indoors, so I don't worry to much about them.


Spraying your plows down before storage would be very worth while, we spray everything down even if it's stored indoors.


cet;1024759 said:


> PM me the $ when you work it out. Thanks


Sounds like work, I'll try and bring a bill when we go for lunch and you can send me a cheque later.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, probably not a bad idea, but how much FF would that take? 6 big plows, 2 little ones?


----------



## Triple L

I use krown t-40 to the tune of 1 can per plow... But the ebling got 3 cans put on it last fall....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

why so much? More surface area?


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1024768 said:


> Yeah, probably not a bad idea, but how much FF would that take? 6 big plows, 2 little ones?


Less then 1 break down. 1 can per plow should be lots.


----------



## creativedesigns

Pristine PM ltd;1024719 said:


> I don't know how you guys drive those single cab trucks, I need my extended cabs or my back starts killing.


You mean these ones.....

heres my 05 tanker truck that JD Dave doesn't know about! lol 






(couldn't get vid to post screen?)


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I used to have an 06 like that... I spent more time on the ATV and my partner did more of the plowing. I really really don't like how little room you have in them.


----------



## ff1221

I use dripless undercoating on everything before it gets stored away for the summer, keeps the rust at bay and makes everything work smooth in the fall, Fluid Film would work awesome, but I'd hate to know the cost


----------



## heather lawn spray

Pristine PM ltd;1024719 said:


> I don't know how you guys drive those single cab trucks, I need my extended cabs or my back starts killing.


Gaw You're starting to sound like my supervisor and he's 6' 4"


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, I am 6'6", and my height is mostly in my back. I only wear 36 inseam.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I agree with you Jon. 
I'm 6'5" and feel much more comfortable in my xcabs vs reg cabs.


----------



## heather lawn spray

I take the 1500 short box with a 7'6" V-Boss and he takes 'the Bus' the extended with 8'2" V-Boss and a salter sticking out the back. But he likes the head room.


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;1024975 said:


> I use dripless undercoating on everything before it gets stored away for the summer, keeps the rust at bay and makes everything work smooth in the fall, Fluid Film would work awesome, but I'd hate to know the cost


It's about $250/5 gallon pail here or about 160 in the US.


----------



## musclecarboy

I'm going to get some, a can or 2 should do it. Dave, do you paint it on with buckets or shoot it with a concrete sprayer type of unit? Maybe it's too thick for a sprayer, not sure.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1025048 said:


> I'm going to get some, a can or 2 should do it. Dave, do you paint it on with buckets or shoot it with a concrete sprayer type of unit? Maybe it's too thick for a sprayer, not sure.


I use a pressurized rust proofing gun from Napa. No need to thin it.


----------



## Neige

JD Dave;1025044 said:


> It's about $250/5 gallon pail here or about 160 in the US.


Dave count me in for a 5 gallon pail, and a box of cans ( I would guess thats 12)


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;1025188 said:


> Dave count me in for a 5 gallon pail, and a box of cans ( I would guess thats 12)


I'm not sure when I will be going to get more but I will keep you in mind and ask before I go to GV's again. I'm suppose to get dealer pricing in the US. I probably should just buy a skid of each and then go from there. The FF will offset the money I owe you.


----------



## grandview

JD, I hope your rolling in the cost of the chicken wings you buy.


----------



## rooferdave

JD how long is the sima contest on for? If you have any FF left I would like to try a gallon. I also read a few posts back that some of the crew here are slow, do the landscapers not share crews to keep the good ones busy? On another note I have a black thumb (the only thing that has survived in my garden is the rocks) does anyone here plant/design gardens? I would like to give the work to people here although it is not a really big garden. While I am asking questions who is the cutie pie in grandviews avatar??


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1025208 said:


> JD, I hope your rolling in the cost of the chicken wings you buy.


It's a cost of doing business. My ROI with guys from here is next to 0.


rooferdave;1025216 said:


> JD how long is the sima contest on for? If you have any FF left I would like to try a gallon. I also read a few posts back that some of the crew here are slow, do the landscapers not share crews to keep the good ones busy? On another note I have a black thumb (the only thing that has survived in my garden is the rocks) does anyone here plant/design gardens? I would like to give the work to people here although it is not a really big garden. While I am asking questions who is the cutie pie in grandviews avatar??


June 1st. I will post up if I make another trip so everyone can put their FF order in.


----------



## grandview

Are you old enough to be looking at her!


----------



## rooferdave

grandview;1025218 said:


> Are you old enough to be looking at her!


actually in 12 days I am going to be celebrating my 25th birthday (for the 22nd time) and speaking of 22nd that is what wedding anniversary we are at this year!


----------



## creativedesigns

Pristine PM ltd;1025005 said:


> haha, I am 6'6", and my height is mostly in my back. I only wear 36 inseam.





JohnnyRoyale;1025008 said:


> I'm 6'5" and feel much more comfortable in my xcabs vs reg cabs.


WOW, both you guys are really tall, lol Im only 5' 12inches....:waving:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

and angry! and crazy! haha


----------



## Triple L

HELP!!! Does anyone have any tricks to getting the ball for a gooseneck turned right side up... 2 years ago I had it out but never touched it since... Heated it right red, Hammered it for 4 hours, Tried some freezing stuff, 1/2 bottle of wd-40 plus this unique engineering courtsey of Adam and still nothing... I cannot belive this thing!!! Look at the bend on that 1/2" plate....

If tomarrow plan of using 2 - 20 ton jacks doesnt work I dont know what to do...

Taking the whole hitch out is a big job to, gotta take the bed right off, but that might be the next step, or cut the ball out...

Lets call this one a good LEASSON LEARNT, and a good tip to everyone


----------



## ff1221

JD Dave;1025044 said:


> It's about $250/5 gallon pail here or about 160 in the US.


Pretty good savings just for a quick drive south of the border.


----------



## rooferdave

can you put a plastic container of diesel fuel up to it and soak it overnight?


----------



## Triple L

rooferdave;1025513 said:


> can you put a plastic container of diesel fuel up to it and soak it overnight?


hmm... That may help, just i wouldnt want to try heating it up again after that or until it dries up...

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1025548 said:


> hmm... That may help, just i wouldnt want to try heating it up again after that or until it dries up...
> 
> Thanks for the tip!


If it was mine I would keep spraying it with FF or PB Blaster for min 3 days. You'd be surpised when you let things sit how they will come apart oh so easy. The clutch on the Sterling was seized solid and the mechanic said the only way to get it unseized was to rebuild it. Well after 3 days of penetrating and oil we finally were able to adjust it. Trust me try waiting it out before you beat the hell out of it anymore.


----------



## rooferdave

if you soak it I would try an kango or I have a snap on air hammer/chisel, I also may have kango bit with a flat end as opposed to a chisel end, with a sleeve around the ball (and ear protection) I would be surprised if it did not move for you. I am in my shop in Toronto all day tommorrow with the above toys if you have reason to be around if it helps. I am installing my hoist so I will be there for a few days, cause I am sick to death of crawling under trucks to fix them.


----------



## grandview

FF overnight


----------



## cet

Took me a week of spraying the bucket on the skid steere to get it off. It hadn't been off in 3 years.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1025582 said:


> Took me a week of spraying the bucket on the skid steere to get it off. It hadn't been off in 3 years.


Didn't your dealer say you had to buy a new one? I would rather wait a while if you don't need it then beat the crap out of something.


----------



## rooferdave

grandview;1025581 said:


> FF overnight


is that stuff better than diesel for freeing up things? I don't know anything about the FF but I am going to get some...maybe if JD has some when he has his get together


----------



## grandview

JD stores FF like people store pickles in the root cellar .


----------



## creativedesigns

cet;1025582 said:


> Took me a week of spraying the bucket on the skid steere to get it off. It hadn't been off in 3 years.


How often do u grease your machines? lol

Grease joints are important!


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;1025599 said:


> How often do u grease your machines? lol
> 
> Grease joints are important!


Cet knows what he's doing. He just never took the bucket off his skid for 3 years.


----------



## musclecarboy

creativedesigns;1025599 said:


> How often do u grease your machines? lol
> 
> Grease joints are important!


If you don't remove a bucket the quick release pins will lock up, there's no question. Even taking them off everyday sometimes they give you a hard time.


----------



## cet

creativedesigns;1025599 said:


> How often do u grease your machines? lol
> 
> Grease joints are important!


We never had a reason to take the bucket off. We grease it all the time. There aren't any grease spots on the bucket. I got it off. The dealer said they would need to take the machine apart. The machine is only used to load salt. Doesn't get used in the summer at all.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1025602 said:


> Cet knows what he's doing. He just never took the bucket off his skid for 3 years.


Thanks for jumping in!!!

Now, if only everyone on here knew what they were doing, it would be a better world! 



cet;1025662 said:


> We never had a reason to take the bucket off. We grease it all the time. There aren't any grease spots on the bucket. I got it off. The dealer said they would need to take the machine apart. The machine is only used to load salt. Doesn't get used in the summer at all.


Glad things worked out for ya! :waving:


----------



## cet

Now I take it off 1/2 way through the winter and at the end of the winter. I spray it all with FF and it seems to work well.


----------



## Triple L

rooferdave;1025577 said:


> if you soak it I would try an kango or I have a snap on air hammer/chisel, I also may have kango bit with a flat end as opposed to a chisel end, with a sleeve around the ball (and ear protection) I would be surprised if it did not move for you. I am in my shop in Toronto all day tommorrow with the above toys if you have reason to be around if it helps. I am installing my hoist so I will be there for a few days, cause I am sick to death of crawling under trucks to fix them.


I even tried a snap on air hammer for about 5 minutes straight... Im gonna need a new ball when its said and done anyways cause it sure aint anywhere near round anymore 

Sounds like I should give FF a try...

Thanks guys


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

As JD Dave said letting it soak for a few days with PB Blaster (Lloyds Moovit also works great) for a few days. It's one of those things you cant rush. Then try hitting it again with the air chisel. 

While we're on the subject of stuck things.

Any tips for getting a dry clutch on a utility tractor unstuck ?
Because the account I used it on went belly up it sat all winter and when I got it running on the weekend it wouldnt release. I've tried soaking it with penetrating fluid, Driving it down the road and slamming the brakes on in high gear, the usual. 

I'm really not looking forward to having to split it in half.


----------



## cet

Can you put a large pipe wrench with a pipe and try to turn it. Trying to push it straight up would be the hardest way. You need to turn it to break the rust. JMO


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

LLL Heat, quench with fluid film and let cool. As it cools give it a few blasts with the air hammer. Keep repeating untill you get a little movement. Most of all be patient and let the fluids do thier job. Nothing smells like FF burning under the truck. Diesel in a squirt bottle will work well too!


----------



## CGM Inc.

get the plows ready 
SNOW on the 21st :laughing:


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*Ok im a newb to ff....... is it just a lube for breaking rusty bolts free? I thought it was a protectant to spray on your equip to give it a protective film to stop salt and rust eating your equip apart?*


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Cedar Grounds;1026018 said:


> get the plows ready
> SNOW on the 21st :laughing:


_*Ya with the temp that high it prolly wont even hit the ground...... my plow has been nestled away in the garage ...... i think its safe to say winter is over..... and yes i do agree to be on guard till at least april 15th .....we're already talking about repaving the lots and new concrete steps.*_


----------



## musclecarboy

xll_VIPER_llx;1026021 said:


> *Ok im a newb to ff....... is it just a lube for breaking rusty bolts free? I thought it was a protectant to spray on your equip to give it a protective film to stop salt and rust eating your equip apart?*


I was introduced to it by CET. It's basically a thick version of WD-40. Lubes and protects like nothing else. CET sprays his salters in April and they sit outside all summer and the ff is still wet in November.


----------



## creativedesigns

musclecarboy;1026030 said:


> I was introduced to it by CET. It's basically a thick version of WD-40.


The fact that you state about comparing FF in relation to WD-40 is like wearing a tuxedo with running shoes!


----------



## musclecarboy

creativedesigns;1026039 said:


> The fact that you state about comparing FF in relation to WD-40 is like wearing a tuxedo with running shoes!


I know it's in a different league from WD but I was just trying to describe it. Those that use it know what I mean. It's good stuff but expensive


----------



## Triple L

cet;1025783 said:


> Can you put a large pipe wrench with a pipe and try to turn it. Trying to push it straight up would be the hardest way. You need to turn it to break the rust. JMO


Bought a $60 pipe wrench just for this use today, I thought it would work to... Wount budge a millimeter, Still nothing, Ran just about every penetrant thru it and still nothing, I dont want to heat it up much more as we've had it right red and ready for cutting all ready... Got it jigged up to do the big pull, except the welder ran out of gas so we'll see how tomarrow goes... This thing is just ******** :angry:


----------



## Grassman09

TSC had the Aerosol cans of FF on sale. If you buy 4 or more u get them for like $12. Last time I got FF via Erie express (GMC Driver) service it was a lil over $10/can. Whats it retail for in the usa?


----------



## Triple L

FF is good stuff no doubt about it, but its too dear for me.... Expecially when you can rock t-40 for $6.75 a can....


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1026165 said:


> FF is good stuff no doubt about it, but its too dear for me.... Expecially when you can rock t-40 for $6.75 a can....


Millionaires use Fluid Film, Chad!  tymusic


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1026165 said:


> FF is good stuff no doubt about it, but its too dear for me.... Expecially when you can rock t-40 for $6.75 a can....


I pay $4.60 US/can.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1026181 said:


> I pay $4.60 US/can.


So whats a case of cans retail from you then? Might need 2 cases.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1026193 said:


> So whats a case of cans retail from you then? Might need 2 cases.


Most likely $4.60 X 12. USD


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Triple L;1026109 said:


> Bought a $60 pipe wrench just for this use today, I thought it would work to... Wount budge a millimeter, Still nothing, Ran just about every penetrant thru it and still nothing, I dont want to heat it up much more as we've had it right red and ready for cutting all ready... Got it jigged up to do the big pull, except the welder ran out of gas so we'll see how tomarrow goes... This thing is just ******** :angry:


Perhaps it's time to cut the old one out and replace with a new one!!!! NTM a new trailer deserves a new hitch!!!


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1026243 said:


> Most likely $4.60 X 12. USD


That I somehow doubt. But that's crazy that the dealer in Canada or Ontario is making huge money on that stuff. If they get it for same or less.


----------



## DeVries

Grassman09;1026255 said:


> That I somehow doubt. But that's crazy that the dealer in Canada or Ontario is making huge money on that stuff. If they get it for same or less.


Isn't that the way it is with everything, plows, salters, trailers, etc, etc.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1026181 said:


> I pay $4.60 US/can.


Hmm... maby i can afford some of it then...


----------



## cet

Ice Fishing Monday

Driving Range Wednesday

Lunch with JD Friday

This is almost like being a housewife.

Got to love being on contract.payup


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1026181 said:


> I pay $4.60 US/can.


Sign me up for 2 cases...how much for a pail?


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1026404 said:


> Ice Fishing Monday
> 
> Driving Range Wednesday
> 
> Lunch with JD Friday
> 
> This is almost like being a housewife.
> 
> Got to love being on contract.payup


Tell me about it! I'm not wishing it snows but I'm bored as heII!!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

musclecarboy;1026432 said:


> but I'm bored as heII!!


x2....


----------



## creativedesigns

cet;1026404 said:


> Ice Fishing Monday
> 
> Driving Range Wednesday
> 
> Lunch with JD Friday
> 
> This is almost like being a housewife.
> 
> Got to love being on contract.payup


Most good looking housewives don't wear bras either! LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

how are you guys bored? I am getting calls now for spring clean ups, we bend over... We are not touching grass, but giving the roadways a blow.


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;1026350 said:


> Isn't that the way it is with everything, plows, salters, trailers, etc, etc.


Yes it is and it sucks. If the Kooy bro's and others would lower the prices I would buy my stuff from them instead of driving for a day to New Hampshire to get a blizzard plow or buffalo for a trailer.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Seems like all the deals are south of the border these days.


----------



## Grassman09

Yea you scored on those nice internationals. Its pretty much is all made there. what does Canada have Oil, Softwood Lumber and Tim Hortans.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Grassman09;1026495 said:


> Yea you scored on those nice internationals. Its pretty much is all made there. what does Canada have Oil, Softwood Lumber and Tim Hortans.


All of our last major purchases were done in the US. Definitely worth the bit of aggravation vs feeding the greedy dealer network up here some times.

While on the topic, I'm looking for another WAM if anyone has a lead on a gently used one let me know...


----------



## Triple L

auction going on on wed over my way... They got a few nice wams i think

I'll be there, they got some small stuff I want to buy...

www.bryansfarm.com


----------



## DeVries

Does Bryans have reserves on the items up for auction?


----------



## PrecisionSnow

*FF vs. Krown*



Triple L;1026165 said:


> FF is good stuff no doubt about it, but its too dear for me.... Expecially when you can rock t-40 for $6.75 a can....


How does FF compare with Krown? I was going to pick up a 20L can of Krown for $200-210 to shoot all of the equipment before storage.....

Ogdensburg, NY is only 45 minutes away, I could always shop for FF there if it is that much better than Krown.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Triple L;1026511 said:


> auction going on on wed over my way... They got a few nice wams i think
> 
> I'll be there, they got some small stuff I want to buy...
> 
> www.bryansfarm.com


Saw that in their mailer last week. Might go check them out this weekend.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1026486 said:


> how are you guys bored? I am getting calls now for spring clean ups, we bend over... We are not touching grass, but giving the roadways a blow.


Personally I have no desire to be busy with spring clean ups and stuff, but I'm sure this weather allows guys like you to spread the spring rush to be more manageable


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

save money... foremen out together next week, no hourly till April.


----------



## Mr.Markus

This is a good time to get my annual certs done for the trucks and trailers. I too am in no rush to spring clean...saw some crews out today (we still have banks on the parking lots) Fluid and battery maintenance on the lawn tractors, sweeper needs a new brush and gotta rebuild my dethatcher/rake. Should keep me busy into next week. I've never cut grass before the first week of May up here.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Rain will blow our Roadways over the weekend  
No intention to do anything b4 April 1st beside some hard pruning.
Weekly litter is all they pay for beside winter services.


----------



## JD Dave

PrecisionSnow;1026524 said:


> How does FF compare with Krown? I was going to pick up a 20L can of Krown for $200-210 to shoot all of the equipment before storage.....
> 
> Ogdensburg, NY is only 45 minutes away, I could always shop for FF there if it is that much better than Krown.


Krown is pretty good stuff, that's all we used before FF. I think the FF stays a little longer but when your storing the stuff Krown will work just fine. I think I sat beside you at Paul's show. I was the drunk that drank all the wine.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1026679 said:


> Krown is pretty good stuff, that's all we used before FF. I think the FF stays a little longer but when your storing the stuff Krown will work just fine. I think I sat beside you at Paul's show. I was the drunk that drank all the wine.


Krown will dry to the rust. I will always use FF because it stays wet. My pocket change pays the monthly FF bill, LOL


----------



## Triple L

Well guys here the results from today... I coulda soaked that hitch for a month in FF and it still wouldnt have budged IMO...

Took 2 - 20 ton jacks... The air one was outta steam before it finally gave and it was the loudest bang you've ever heard... and even still we had to inch it out a little by little using the jacks...

All that was done without even putting the slightest wave in the bed of the truck thanks to some nice engineering by Adam...

Precision - Krown has always worked good for me, it sure worked good on keeping the ebling in top notch shape this past winter... Plus it's easy to wipe off at the end of the season to clean it up, Both are good products...


----------



## CGM Inc.

creativedesigns;1026689 said:


> Krown will dry to the rust. I will always use FF because it stays wet. My pocket change pays the monthly FF bill, LOL


We have our trucks sprayed with rust check, the parts I sprayed with FF are still great, rust check has pretty much washed off by now. Has been done in November.

FF is top notch for the little I know and I love the smell of it too!:redbounce


----------



## creativedesigns

Cedar Grounds;1026694 said:


> FF is top notch for the little I know and I love the smell of it too!:redbounce


I think the smell is what attracts me to it!!! :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;1026689 said:


> Krown will dry to the rust. I will always use FF because it stays wet. My pocket change pays the monthly FF bill, LOL


Krown does not dry out when put on heavy but what do I know yo've probably spilled more then I've applied.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1026691 said:


> Well guys here the results from today... I coulda soaked that hitch for a month in FF and it still wouldnt have budged IMO...
> 
> Took 2 - 20 ton jacks... The air one was outta steam before it finally gave and it was the loudest bang you've ever heard... and even still we had to inch it out a little by little using the jacks...
> 
> All that was done without even putting the slightest wave in the bed of the truck thanks to some nice engineering by Adam...
> 
> Precision - Krown has always worked good for me, it sure worked good on keeping the ebling in top notch shape this past winter... Plus it's easy to wipe off at the end of the season to clean it up, Both are good products...


 Good idea to weld to the top of the pin and jack from the top. Everytime you grease your truck it would be smart to grease your pin.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1026704 said:


> Krown does not dry out when put on heavy but what do I know yo've probably spilled more then I've applied.


I had my truck Krowned once, & it was the worst money ever spent.

So in that case there ain't much Krown to spill DAVE!


----------



## cet

Chad that trailer looks huge behind your truck. That would be am MTO magnet up here.


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;1026716 said:


> I had my truck Krowned once, & it was the worst money ever spent.
> 
> So in that case there ain't much Krown to spill DAVE!


I think there's a difference between having it krowned at the dealer and doing it yourself tho Cre...


----------



## creativedesigns

cet;1026719 said:


> Chad that trailer looks huge behind your truck. That would be am MTO magnet up here.


Yup! Just make sure ur daily inspection log is filed & its not over loaded!!! CVOR in check along with your class "A" licence.


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;1026722 said:


> Yup! Just make sure ur daily inspection log is filed & its not over loaded!!! CVOR in check along with your class "A" licence.


LOL I dont even have my G license yet 

Thanks for the reminder Cre... Next tuesday will be a big day (hopefully I'll pass) LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1026726 said:


> LOL I dont even have my G license yet
> 
> Thanks for the reminder Cre... Next tuesday will be a big day (hopefully I'll pass) LOL


I heard 70%+ fail first try, just because of stupid little things. I need to get around to the G as well....


----------



## creativedesigns

musclecarboy;1026729 said:


> I heard 70%+ fail first try, just because of stupid little things. I need to get around to the G as well....


Im sure Chad will be part of the 30% that PASS!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

You going for full A or the resticted version?


----------



## cet

Triple L;1026726 said:


> LOL I dont even have my G license yet
> 
> Thanks for the reminder Cre... Next tuesday will be a big day (hopefully I'll pass) LOL


What do you mean you don't have your G. You have a G2?


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1026813 said:


> What do you mean you don't have your G. You have a G2?


I remember him saying that last year. I'm in the same boat. It's hardly any different but you need G before you move to A.


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;1026716 said:


> I had my truck Krowned once, & it was the worst money ever spent.
> 
> So in that case there ain't much Krown to spill DAVE!


So how much FF have you applied?


----------



## cet

That's pretty funny pulling that trailer with a G2. Not sure I would pull it with a G. LOL

Mind you I don't really know the rules for a G2. Maybe your fine.


----------



## PrecisionSnow

JD Dave;1026679 said:


> Krown is pretty good stuff, that's all we used before FF. I think the FF stays a little longer but when your storing the stuff Krown will work just fine. I think I sat beside you at Paul's show. I was the drunk that drank all the wine.


TSC had spray cans of FF on sale, plus 20% of the 1 gallon jugs....bought a bunchto stop the rust. I'll run a bit of a test re: FF vs. Krown, too.

Yup, the wine was good. I wasn't 100% at that night after the show as a friend of mine killed himself the day before...

That being said, I'm looking forward to the snow this year and am considering exhibiting my snow software as well!


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1026833 said:


> That's pretty funny pulling that trailer with a G2. Not sure I would pull it with a G. LOL
> 
> Mind you I don't really know the rules for a G2. Maybe your fine.


The only difference is a limit to the number of passengers in the car from midnight-5am when you're under 19 and it's 0.00 blood aclohol. Weight and towing is no different but I'm sure the weight of that trailer would sail past 4500kg quickly when you start loading it up with toys


----------



## JD Dave

PrecisionSnow;1026836 said:


> TSC had spray cans of FF on sale, plus 20% of the 1 gallon jugs....bought a bunchto stop the rust. I'll run a bit of a test re: FF vs. Krown, too.
> 
> Yup, the wine was good. I wasn't 100% at that night after the show as a friend of mine killed himself the day before...
> 
> That being said, I'm looking forward to the snow this year and am considering exhibiting my snow software as well!


Let us know how the test turns out. Will do a repeat of the wine this year.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1026842 said:


> The only difference is a limit to the number of passengers in the car from midnight-5am when you're under 19 and it's 0.00 blood aclohol. Weight and towing is no different but I'm sure the weight of that trailer would sail past 4500kg quickly when you start loading it up with toys


I would assume Chad pulling my 3 axle float back from Ebling in Mi he would have been in just a tad in trouble if we had of been stopped. Good thing Chad drives like an 85 year old lady out for a Sunday drive.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1026955 said:


> . Good thing Chad drives like an 85 year old lady out for a Sunday drive.


Look who's talking, I rode with you once!


----------



## ff1221

Nice trailer Chad, a guy here has one similar, uses it to float his 580 Case backhoe around behind his 3/4 ton pick-up, it's quite a load wouldn't want to stop in a hurry.

Pardon my stupidity, but what is a WAM?


----------



## jayman3

Nice trailer Chad I have a similar one but it has two 12k axles under it,pull my case 580 behind my dually no problems,I saw yesturday a guy with a f250 with about the same set up going down the 417 .


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

ff1221;1026970 said:


> , but what is a WAM?


Wide are mower.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1026980 said:


> Wide are mower.


I learned something new today. Thanks for asking the question ff1221.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

ff1221;1026970 said:


> but what is a WAM?


A Wide Area Mower. 
Either a pull behind 3 point type or a dedicated mower like golf courses use.
They have Multiple Decks and are usually at least 12ft wide

Dave, 
Do you know how to calculate the weight filling tires adds ?
My Utility tractor has 14.9 R 28 tires filled, Trying to figure out how much weight that adds.

The weight of the tractor from the factory is 4475 lbs, The Loader weighs 1750 lbs without bucket. With the bucket it must weigh close to 7000 lbs.

I was thinking a 5 ton low bed float would be good to stay under the CVOR / Class A limits, but with the tires loaded and a few attachments It won't be enough. most have a payload around 7800lbs

Looks like I'll need to step up to a 7 Ton which would give me a payload of about 11,000 lbs.

I guess if I go with the 7 ton that means getting a CVOR and a Restricted A license ?


----------



## JD Dave

EcoGreen Serv;1026999 said:


> A Wide Area Mower.
> Either a pull behind 3 point type or a dedicated mower like golf courses use.
> They have Multiple Decks and are usually at least 12ft wide
> 
> Dave,
> Do you know how to calculate the weight filling tires adds ?
> My Utility tractor has 14.9 R 28 tires filled, Trying to figure out how much weight that adds.
> 
> The weight of the tractor from the factory is 4475 lbs, The Loader weighs 1750 lbs without bucket. With the bucket it must weigh close to 7000 lbs.
> 
> I was thinking a 5 ton low bed float would be good to stay under the CVOR / Class A limits, but with the tires loaded and a few attachments It won't be enough. most have a payload around 7800lbs
> 
> Looks like I'll need to step up to a 7 Ton which would give me a payload of about 11,000 lbs.
> 
> I guess if I go with the 7 ton that means getting a CVOR and a Restricted A license ?


Should hold roughy 53 gallons/tire or around 442 lbs.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1026995 said:


> I learned something new today.


So does that make you smarter, or does your Head just get bigger than it already is? lmao (j/k)


----------



## Triple L

cet;1026813 said:


> What do you mean you don't have your G. You have a G2?


Ya im going for my G on tuesday, I was suppost to get it back in September, But they went on strike the day before my drive test ... Im gonna sign up for my A-r license as soon as im done my drive test, assuming I pass...



JD Dave;1026955 said:


> I would assume Chad pulling my 3 axle float back from Ebling in Mi he would have been in just a tad in trouble if we had of been stopped. Good thing Chad drives like an 85 year old lady out for a Sunday drive.


LOL, Just remember who took 5 tries to turn that little snowmobile trailer around and who did it in one shot with your tri axle


----------



## creativedesigns

*The Battle between two Heroes!!!*

....I've got my money on FF! :bluebounc


----------



## Neige

JD Dave;1026679 said:


> Krown is pretty good stuff, that's all we used before FF. I think the FF stays a little longer but when your storing the stuff Krown will work just fine. I think I sat beside you at Paul's show. I was the drunk that drank all the wine.


:laughing: That was him JD, only you could could not refuse the pretty waitress selling the wine thats why you had so much of it.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Ok Thanks, I was guessing about 1000lbs.
Look like a 5 ton isn't enough.

Might have to check out the Bobcat T110 or T140 CTLs and the AGV 30's and 50's
Those would be perfect for getting into places I could never get the tractor. as well as work better in other applications.

Battlefield has a ton of 216 Cats for sale right now as well really cheap.

I guess *****ing on the internet about lack of work is good,, I got the go on a $32,000 landscaping job on Friday that I priced last September.  Also got a call to confirm pricing on a $18,000 job I quoted last August.
Hopefully it's a sign people are getting some confidence back in the economy.


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;1027019 said:


> :laughing: That was him JD, only you could could not refuse the pretty waitress selling the wine thats why you had so much of it.


I'm pleading the 5th.


----------



## musclecarboy

Sweet. http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2010/03/first-look-2011-gmc-sierra-heavy-duty.html


----------



## DeVries

Nice looking truck overall. 
The only thing that has changed I assume is the front end a little? What's up with the huge wheel wells for the back tires though, looks like they should have left them alone.


----------



## snowman4

Just bought and used my first can of fluid film!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

The urea idea is good for the enviroment but once again will increase the cost of the diesel trucks. Not sure on the frequency of the fill up but I am sure it wont be free!!!! How will the urea translate to fuel consumption??? Anyone have any idea?? 


I think the 05-07.5 trucks are going to be worth more and more in the future for they seem to get better milage by not being so choked up by pollution control stuff. Perhaps the urea idea will chemicially reduce the pollution and alow the trucks to run/breath better thus increasing the MPG....

Has anyone tried to run a double trailer ??? I was thinking on going up north this summer to do some 4 wheeling. Haulling the 5th wheel trailer and a small inclosed behind it for the 4 wheelers. I did some research on the MTO site and they said it was legal but subject to police enforcement for unsafe driving... Had to be 75' or shorter!!!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

snowman4;1027187 said:


> Just bought and used my first can of fluid film!


You will thank yourself in the fall!!! Money well spent.

Has anyone seen the extended forecast??? Looks to be turning cooler


----------



## creativedesigns

snowman4;1027187 said:


> Just bought and used my first can of fluid film!


So you've graduated from using Vaseline? LMAO...:laughing:


----------



## DeVries

Rain is mixed with snow here now. May have a salt run in the morning if temps dip any lower.


----------



## Neige

calling for some freezing rain around 5am.


----------



## snowman4

creativedesigns;1027193 said:


> So you've graduated from using Vaseline? LMAO...:laughing:


Speaking of vaseline, you would be jealous of who I had dinner with Thursday night!


----------



## snowman4

Neige;1027244 said:


> calling for some freezing rain around 5am.


Ottawa is looking pretty good for the next 7 days


----------



## Triple L

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1027189 said:


> I think the 05-07.5 trucks are going to be worth more and more in the future for they seem to get better milage by not being so choked up by pollution control stuff. Perhaps the urea idea will chemicially reduce the pollution and alow the trucks to run/breath better thus increasing the MPG....


Do the new trucks not have a dpf along with the urea injection? Making it even worse...


----------



## Triple L

Cleaning up the shop today, found some good stuff someone might be interested in... Was gonna start a new thread but figured I just post it here cause its only a few items... Make an Offer on anything!

- Walker Square drive - driveshaft - for powering snowblower, power sweeper and other attachements with the sqaure drive - Less then 10 hours on it, Like new, $75

- Walker Grass Catcher Bins - For 9.5 bushell catcher, in good shape, SAVE A TON OF TIME! $100

- Walker dethatcher attachment - only used for 2 seasons, needs 3 new tins, $50

- Farm Tractor PTO driveshaft, Brand new, never used - Make a offer...

I can send pictures of the other items....

Rainy and Real windy here today....


----------



## ff1221

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1027189 said:


> The urea idea is good for the enviroment but once again will increase the cost of the diesel trucks. Not sure on the frequency of the fill up but I am sure it wont be free!!!! How will the urea translate to fuel consumption??? Anyone have any idea??
> 
> I think the 05-07.5 trucks are going to be worth more and more in the future for they seem to get better milage by not being so choked up by pollution control stuff. Perhaps the urea idea will chemicially reduce the pollution and alow the trucks to run/breath better thus increasing the MPG....
> 
> Has anyone tried to run a double trailer ??? I was thinking on going up north this summer to do some 4 wheeling. Haulling the 5th wheel trailer and a small inclosed behind it for the 4 wheelers. I did some research on the MTO site and they said it was legal but subject to police enforcement for unsafe driving... Had to be 75' or shorter!!!


See grain trains around here all the time behind highway tractors, just don't know about the smaller trailers.

Where are you going Daff, I want to get away for a four wheeling vacation with friends just want to find a good place to go with some nice trails.What kind of ATVs do you have?


----------



## creativedesigns

snowman4;1027245 said:


> Speaking of vaseline, you would be jealous of who I had dinner with Thursday night!


At Wednesday's Permacon Conference, we sat at the same round table for lunch with the president of Permacon! Top that! lol :waving:


----------



## Mr.Markus

Big wet snowflakes with the rain, hitting me in the head while I try to barbecue. Down to 1.5 degrees here.


----------



## snowman4

creativedesigns;1027287 said:


> At Wednesday's Permacon Conference, we sat at the same round table for lunch with the president of Permacon! Top that! lol :waving:


lol, lucky guy, he was with me Thursday night  Got my nice new 2010 catalogue!

But to top that....

hmm some names like

M Davis
Caltrio
Exel
Meyknecht-Lischer
B&T
C&P
CRS
Your buddy Gleen Wright
Your other buddy Mr Pyper
Malmberg
Maythews
Merkley
Nutry-Lawn
Brick and Stone
Permacon
Petersons
Your other buddy Pomerleau
Southridge
Surgenors
Tormont

Mainly presidents or top managers....

Got an award from school at the Commercial Landscape Association of Eastern Ontario "meeting".........

Good enough?


----------



## DeVries

Mr.Markus;1027305 said:


> Big wet snowflakes with the rain, hitting me in the head while I try to barbecue. Down to 1.5 degrees here.


As long as they stay big and wet and it's above zero I'm alright with that. Have had the power flicker here a few times though that wind is something else.


----------



## creativedesigns

snowman4;1027309 said:


> lol, lucky guy, he was with me Thursday night  Got my nice new 2010 catalogue!
> 
> But to top that....
> 
> hmm some names like
> 
> M Davis
> Caltrio
> Exel
> Meyknecht-Lischer
> B&T
> C&P
> CRS
> Your buddy Gleen Wright
> Your other buddy Mr Pyper
> Malmberg
> Maythews
> Merkley
> Nutry-Lawn
> Brick and Stone
> Permacon
> Petersons
> Your other buddy Pomerleau
> Southridge
> Surgenors
> Tormont
> 
> Mainly presidents or top managers....
> 
> Got an award from school at the Commercial Landscape Association of Eastern Ontario "meeting".........
> 
> Good enough?


WOW!!! Sounds like you had a good time  So were all those guys there for the French version Permacon conference? or was this some other special event?

You should come over to the mansion tonite....Me & Andrew Colautti are playin Poker tonite & smokin cigars with the broads! lol Thats if u can handle a few Vodka Martinis! :laughing:


----------



## snowman4

creativedesigns;1027343 said:


> WOW!!! Sounds like you had a good time  So were all those guys there for the French version Permacon conference? or was this some other special event?
> 
> You should come over to the mansion tonite....Me & Andrew Colautti are playin Poker tonite & smokin cigars with the broads! lol Thats if u can handle a few Vodka Martinis! :laughing:


Is this the mansion in the neighbourhood we at Industrial used to do for a couple years going a few years back?

How do you know Mr. Colautti? I guess that's where you get the hots for the JD Loaders eh?

This event was for a group called CLAEO. Sort of like LO but this is the "heavy landscapers" and just of the ottawa area. It was cool by nothing crazy.


----------



## jayman3

snowman4;1027353 said:


> Is this the mansion in the neighbourhood we at Industrial used to do for a couple years going a few years back?
> 
> How do you know Mr. Colautti? I guess that's where you get the hots for the JD Loaders eh?
> 
> This event was for a group called CLAEO. Sort of like LO but this is the "heavy landscapers" and just of the ottawa area. It was cool by nothing crazy.


Sounds like you could be geeting to know some big ,you shouldn't have a hard time to get a job now,I think we will be calling you a Millionare Plower soon instead of Cre:laughing:


----------



## snowman4

jayman3;1027382 said:


> Sounds like you could be geeting to know some big ,you shouldn't have a hard time to get a job now,I think we will be calling you a Millionare Plower soon instead of Cre:laughing:


If that ever happens I will make sure not to make a fool of myself by bragging about it! :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

snowman4;1027407 said:


> If that ever happens I will make sure not to make a fool of myself by bragging about it! :laughing:


LOL

Still laughing.


----------



## Triple L

I wasnt gonna say anything but now since Dave did his signature line... That was a good one


----------



## Triple L

Lawns were white here last night but green this morning..........


----------



## Mr Bigblock

The Paid Weatherman missed this one again. Freaking raining hard here in Hamilton for the last two days nonstop( No heavy rain warning issued). We must have had at least 4 inches of rain with nonstop winds 50K plus. Pool is over flowing and it was 9 inches from the top before it started raining and my 35 foot flag pole snapped at the base hanging over on the neighbors. I cant wait to get out their and try to get the rest of it down before it ends up threw their window.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

The weather looks interesting for the end of the month. Temps in the nightime hours dropping well below zero. Until then lots of rain followed by some sun....


----------



## schrader

Calling for a day or two of snow here next week, wonder if it will actualy happen or the temps will remain warm. This would be the first March I can remember not plowing, we always get at least one dump in March.

Corey


----------



## Triple L

schrader;1027586 said:


> Calling for a day or two of snow here next week, wonder if it will actualy happen or the temps will remain warm. This would be the first March I can remember not plowing, we always get at least one dump in March.
> 
> Corey


Last March we didnt do a single thing down here either.... Kinda makes you wonder, Do we only have a 4 month snow season now or what?


----------



## Bajak

I was out 4 times last March. The last time was April 7th.

The Lake Huron temperature hasn't been this warm since 1998. Could just mean rain for those of us along the shore. Who knows. It's has been a strange winter.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1027821 said:


> Last March we didnt do a single thing down here either.... Kinda makes you wonder, Do we only have a 4 month snow season now or what?


What are you complaining about? Wasn't there enough snow for you last year and the year before? I think we deserve and easy winter every now and then just like we deserve a heavy winter once in a blue moon.

No snow for you means more time to prep the GM for the up coming pulling season, oh and maybe work on the mowers too I guess for the up coming grass cutting season. That is if pulling is not your full time occupation now.


----------



## creativedesigns

Grassman09;1027877 said:


> What are you complaining about? Wasn't there enough snow for you last year and the year before? I think we deserve and easy winter every now and then just like we deserve a heavy winter once in a blue moon.
> 
> No snow for you means more time to prep the GM for the up coming pulling season, oh and maybe work on the mowers too I guess for the up coming grass cutting season. That is if pulling is not your full time occupation now.


Yea Chad, quit complaining!


----------



## ff1221

First season in 10 years that we haven't been out at least 30 times, I think I was out 16-20 times this year, well below average but I won't complain, we'll make up for it next year.


----------



## creativedesigns

Goin for a Timmy's run....Anyone want anything? Im buying!!!!  :waving:


----------



## cet

creativedesigns;1027949 said:


> Goin for a Timmy's run....Anyone want anything? Im buying!!!!  :waving:


Are you going to deliver it?


----------



## Triple L

I'll take a few snow tires


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

If any of you are cleaning out the barn or shop and come across a set or even 1 of these rims for a 2000 f250 let me know. Tried calling a bunch of wreckers and nobody has them. I need one but will take a set if you have them . Thanks.


----------



## Grassman09

Johnny how much you wana pay? I know where there area bunch of green fords sitting with spare tires...

Since we are on topic of tires... Who is good for tires looking at Toyo open country at. 285/75/17 So far $300ea.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Grassman09;1028060 said:


> Johnny how much you wana pay? I know where there area bunch of green fords sitting with spare tires...
> 
> Since we are on topic of tires... Who is good for tires looking at Toyo open country at. 285/75/17 So far $300ea.


As little as possible...just need one front tire. But for the right price I'll take a set.

Try south of the border on tires. My mechanic actually buys his (installed) in Buffalo for much cheaper than he could get them here-go figure.


----------



## Kubota 8540

JohnnyRoyale;1028074 said:


> As little as possible...just need one front tire. But for the right price I'll take a set.
> 
> Try south of the border on tires. My mechanic actually buys his (installed) in Buffalo for much cheaper than he could get them here-go figure.


That I find funny, we here say the same thing......try south of the border....:laughing:


----------



## creativedesigns

This week is "MTO safety week" for all the trucks & trailers....Started off with the F-250 this mornin' so far only $730 with labour/parts (front calipers & breaks, alignment & annual)

Tomorow the F-350 goes in......

Then the F-150 & all the trailer family! lol


----------



## DeVries

Grassman09;1028060 said:


> Johnny how much you wana pay? I know where there area bunch of green fords sitting with spare tires...
> 
> As far as I know all of my spares just have an ugly black rim. As far as the other tires on the truck I have a big dog and he isn't scared to bite.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grassman09;1028060 said:


> Johnny how much you wana pay? I know where there area bunch of green fords sitting with spare tires...
> 
> Since we are on topic of tires... Who is good for tires looking at Toyo open country at. 285/75/17 So far $300ea.


Bailey Tire In Buffalo. Ask for Dan.... he is the owner's son / partner 716-834-4434
Tell him your canadian right off the start. Hell you can even say Dean from Cobourg said to call... Ive bought a total of about 24 tires with him so far. He was alot cheaper on toyos then anyone I could find around but that was for Toyo Open Country HT (Hiway) High Torque E Rated. Bought winters with him, Yokohama Summers and my Goodyears from him also. Also ask him whats a good deal cause he sometimes has some great stuff.


----------



## Grassman09

Dean,

Funny that's who I called before i read this. $278+tax installed for the AT hes got a set of MT tires for a good price too. I also need trailer tires and tires for my fathers CRV. I think I am going to see him this week. I don't know what to put on the CRV I'll see what he says. Now I just need to know where to buy fluid film there.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1028239 said:


> Dean,
> 
> Funny that's who I called before i read this. $278+tax installed for the AT hes got a set of MT tires for a good price too. I also need trailer tires and tires for my fathers CRV. I think I am going to see him this week. I don't know what to put on the CRV I'll see what he says. Now I just need to know where to buy fluid film there.


So your gonna drive all they way down there to save $80?

Was that $300 a piece canadian installed here or just for the rubber...

Too bad im gonna need all my tire vouchers... My dad gets 46% or something stupid like that off the list of BGF or Michellin rubber or else i'd sell em...

I got a set of near brand new Stock tires off of a 09 silverado for sale... Got 8600 km's on them... Make an offer...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1028258 said:


> So your gonna drive all they way down there to save $80?


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1028258 said:


> ... My dad gets 46% or something stupid like that off the list of BGF or Michellin rubber or else i'd sell em...


I guess ya gotta sell some equipment sometimes to make money for the new truck payments, Eh Chad! lol :laughing:

Did'ya ever sell that generator yet? lol


----------



## Triple L

LOL, 
Still got the Generator for sale, $800 now, smoking deal...

Im not hurtin, but moving shops and looking at all this stuff i've accumulated over the years and dont need anymore with where I am today


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1028258 said:


> So your gonna drive all they way down there to save $80?
> 
> Was that $300 a piece canadian installed here or just for the rubber...


Yea I'm going to grab the MT's they are $400 here $313ea there and I need the trailer tires and some other stuff.


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1028263 said:


>


Shut it or ill take your new GM away from you. Where are the pics??


----------



## JD Dave

triple l;1028258 said:


> so your gonna drive all they way down there to save $80?
> 
> Was that $300 a piece canadian installed here or just for the rubber...
> 
> Too bad im gonna need all my tire vouchers... My dad gets 46% or something stupid like that off the list of bgf or michellin rubber or else i'd sell em...
> 
> I got a set of near brand new stock tires off of a 09 silverado for sale... Got 8600 km's on them... Make an offer...


$200............Are they 17's?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

So has this now become the Canadian Tire thread?


----------



## Triple L

16's.... 245/75/R16, I hate how gm switches up the sizes all the time.... My 06 had 17's on it to...



JohnnyRoyale;1028284 said:


> So has this now become the Canadian Tire thread?


Come on, it hasent even been a full page yet... The liquids were over 2 pages long, thats when i got mad


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grassman09;1028239 said:


> Dean,
> 
> Funny that's who I called before i read this. $278+tax installed for the AT hes got a set of MT tires for a good price too. I also need trailer tires and tires for my fathers CRV. I think I am going to see him this week. I don't know what to put on the CRV I'll see what he says. Now I just need to know where to buy fluid film there.


Give him everything you are looking for and then ask for the best deal... and he will probably sharpen it a bit.

I know I went down for winter car, summer car, truck tires for a buddy and my own tires and he saved me over $1000 on that trip. Just claim it all at the border and you pay the tax there is no duty cause its made in the usa (nafta) I actaully even had him get me some batteries cause they were cheaper too. He would meet me there on a sunday at about 10:00.

For the CRV he might recommend yokohama trz... they are great tires.. they are directional thread and great performance. I think they are 160 000km rated.

There is a napa right around the corner from him also... car cleaning stuff and things like that are like $3 a bottle vs $9 to 11 here. Its crazy.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1028272 said:


> Yea I'm going to grab the MT's they are $400 here $313ea there and I need the trailer tires and some other stuff.


Good luck if you think your dodge can keep up with my duramax pullin this year :laughing:

Or what else would you need some big bad mud king M/T's for?


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1028284 said:


> So has this now become the Canadian Tire thread?


As long as we don't talk about liquids Chad doesn't get mad.


----------



## grandview

JohnnyRoyale;1028284 said:


> So has this now become the Canadian Tire thread?


----------



## creativedesigns

GV, where the Heck did u find a pic like that?!!? LOL......


----------



## Triple L

LOL, funny thing is this seems to have all started from my referance to a honey creuller doughnut at Tim Hortons :laughing:


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1028293 said:


> Give him everything you are looking for and then ask for the best deal... and he will probably sharpen it a bit.


Ok thanks dean I'll see what he says.I don't wanna pay the tax on my truck tires. Just the trailer ones. I shouldn't have to pay state tax as I'm not keeping them in the us.

Chad, 
They are just glorified street tires most people are saying and wear about the same as the AT. I run snows in winter on my trucks so I'll get good life. I'd rather ride the bike then tractor pull. I don't have gobs of money like you rich boys do to partake in truck pulling.



Triple L;1028336 said:


> LOL, funny thing is this seems to have all started from my referance to a honey creuller doughnut at Tim Hortons :laughing:


No I think it was you wanting snow tires from Cre this morning from Tim's.


----------



## Grassman09

Anyone got any railway ties they don't want or know where I can get them cheap? Oh it looks to be a great week again until the weekend.


----------



## ff1221

Everybody keeps talking about the good deals in the states, does anybody have any websites or contacts for ATVs, Southern cars, trucks and auto parts, and camping trailers, really I'm looking for a good deal on anything.


----------



## GMC Driver

ff1221;1028444 said:


> Everybody keeps talking about the good deals in the states, does anybody have any websites or contacts for ATVs, Southern cars, trucks and auto parts, and camping trailers, really I'm looking for a good deal on anything.


Try Search Tempest - it will search all the Craigslist stuff you're looking for within a certain distance that you can set. I have found some pretty sweet deals that way - got a Maxi-Sneaker C with 600 hours out of North Carolina last spring for $3000 US. That machine would easily fetch $15,000 here. My brother just picked up an RV trailer in Ohio for less than half of what it'd be worth here - found it the same way.

Going this afternoon for a drive - I'll let you know what I picked up once it's on home soil.

I've also got a great tire guy - he's a little further than Buffalo, but stocks alot of really cool stuff in his shop. I also got a good deal at a lawn mower shop in Buffalo. And I know a great plow guy, but he's 2 hours from Buffalo.

When you're this close, why not take advantage? Dollar is around 98 cents US right now too.


----------



## creativedesigns

Grassman09;1028340 said:


> No I think it was you wanting snow tires from Cre this morning from Tim's.


Hahaha, lol.


----------



## Grassman09

Dave GMC,

Can I borrow that soil screner? What size screen is it 1"?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Try Ebay-I have found some great deals there. My first great deal was a MadVac 101 with 50 hours on it for $3500.00!!! Customs gave me a super hard time crossing back in-they didnt believe me. The guy was splitting up with his wife and she had taken him for almost everything except what he had stashed at his buddies factory-wish I had a 50 ft trailer that day.


----------



## Grassman09

Just hire Triple L Transport services of K.W. Ontario next time. Tell him Dave sent you from Plow Site and he will give you a deal.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Grassman09;1028477 said:


> Just hire Triple L Transport services of K.W. Ontario next time. Tell him Dave sent you from Plow Site and he will give you a deal.


Id expect no less than $50.00 off and a free JACKET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Triple L

Get it right Dave, Its called Triple L's Haul A$$ trucking 

Very reasonable rates, I'll throw in a free Triple L t-shirt LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1028486 said:


> Get it right Dave, Its called Triple L's Haul A$$ trucking
> 
> Very reasonable rates, I'll throw in a free Triple L t-shirt LOL


You drive like a grandma though. When I was with you bicycles were passing us. LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I highly suggest that you claim everything at the border. Especially if you are claiming trailer tires or other tires, if you have tires on your truck, and you are on the topic of tires with them... they will notice your tires and your dead. I claimed everything and even then it was a huge savings... infact I never even had mine installed beause we took a differnt truck. They will notice the nubs on the tires for sure.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1028519 said:


> You drive like a grandma though. When I was with you bicycles were passing us. LOL


Thats why he charges by the hour and the mile. :laughing: Save the shirt Chad and give it to Eleyse at TSC there.. Pull a Roofer Dave.

MIDTOWN
Yeah forgot about that. When they see me they swarm me. I think I have 2 more years before I'm off the black list.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I personally don't see the point on trying to hide anything... most of the time if you havent bought much and you tell them what you bought they just say have a nice day anyways and dont send you to the office. Where as I have seen people have their cars ripped apart and questioned on everything.


----------



## Grassman09

Which side do you go throe? Commercial or just regular? Commercial looked faster last time.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Back on track...looks like some weather early next week.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1028636 said:


> Back on track...looks like some weather early next week.


Someone has to keep these kids in line. It would be nice to get 30 cm April 5 to keep everyone on their toes.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1028661 said:


> Someone has to keep these kids in line. It would be nice to get 30 cm April 5 to keep everyone on their toes.


Yea, LOL!!! I like how you mention a date after all contratcs end (April 1st for us) Then it'd be beer & lap dance money! hahaha


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1028519 said:


> You drive like a grandma though. When I was with you bicycles were passing us. LOL


So JD Dave you better be sitting down before you continue to read....

So today I go for my G license, Pass everything with flying colours, Except I got marked up for....

You guessed it, Driving to slow down the expressway LOL!
I was not very impressed as im positive I was doing 90, I told her, You know these guages are in MPH 
I Passed anyways but im still a little pissed at that....

O.K. Johhny, back to the weather now... Tomarrow looks like a beautiful day, The mud seems to be finally starting to dry up a little...


----------



## creativedesigns

Congrats Chad! That deserves a Bud Light!  :waving:


----------



## Mr.Markus

You can blame me for the weather forecast next week took the salter off for the first time this season, scrubbed, rinsed, and scrubbed some more... then ff'ed the crap out of it. Got antsi and put it back on though lol.
Could be worse I almost painted the plows, it would already be snowing if I'd done that.


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;1028665 said:


> Yea, LOL!!! I like how you mention a date after all contratcs end (April 1st for us) Then it'd be beer & lap dance money! hahaha


My contracts end the 15th and I would have trouble charging extra even if it did snow after the end of the contract on a winter like this.

Congrats Chad I new you would pass. I actually got told I drove to slow on my exam also. LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hey hey, finally got away for a few days. Waking up on Sunday and seeing white kinda freaked me out, but at least it was just rain in the city.

If anyone knows anyone selling a 550, 5500, small international, or something along these lines that isn't older then 05 let me know. One of my buddies is realizing he is sick of getting pulled over by MTO.

We are out in full force this week and still can't keep ahead of the complaints. People's expectations are a bit much... we always do a litter pick up every week, but now we are doing a full blow of any areas that are not wet in the front of the units. I am sure complaints about back yards will come in soon enough.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Your insurance rates will like the G I am sure Chad. 

We fired a guy a couple weeks ago and had to quickly find out who we had that could fill in for him if we needed the shoveling crew to go out, a guy with a G would have been cheap to add to the fleet insurance, a guy with a perfect driving record of 1.5 years with a G2 would have cost $980 a month with a 3 month minimum... thank goodness it didn't snow.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1028705 said:


> My contracts end the 15th and I would have trouble charging extra even if it did snow after the end of the contract on a winter like this.
> 
> Your right....I really would not charge'em extra with the light winter we had this year! And besides, I wouldn't really need the money anyway...
> 
> Congrats Chad I new you would pass. I actually got told I drove to slow on my exam also. LOL


I remember back in 2004, when I passed my "G licence" I drove a brand new Ford Mustang with genuine leather seats! That was Cool


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;1028724 said:


> I remember back in 2004, when I passed my "G licence" I drove a brand new Ford Mustang with genuine leather seats! That was Cool


Are the doors in your house custom because i'm not sure your head would fit through a normal door.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;1028722 said:


> We are out in full force this week and still can't keep ahead of the complaints. People's expectations are a bit much... we always do a litter pick up every week, but now we are doing a full blow of any areas that are not wet in the front of the units. I am sure complaints about back yards will come in soon enough.


Gotta love townhomes and condos eh Jon. Don't know how you do it. Someday you'll question why you do it.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1028770 said:


> Gotta love townhomes and condos eh Jon. Don't know how you do it. Someday you'll question why you do it.


I'm sure he already has


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1028723 said:


> Your insurance rates will like the G I am sure Chad.
> 
> We fired a guy a couple weeks ago and had to quickly find out who we had that could fill in for him if we needed the shoveling crew to go out, a guy with a G would have been cheap to add to the fleet insurance, a guy with a perfect driving record of 1.5 years with a G2 would have cost $980 a month with a 3 month minimum... thank goodness it didn't snow.


Hmm.... mine is $505/mo with G2, 3 accidents 3 speeding tickets, with plowing and all $2Mil limits.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That is yearly I assume, this is probably higher because of the shorter period??? I don't know, that was the best deal we could get.

This might be beat to crap, but looks like a good deal with no reserve.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford...ryZ39415QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1028733 said:


> Are the doors in your house custom because i'm not sure your head would fit through a normal door.


Not sure how I ticked Dave off, but let me re-phrase my earlier post...

I got to drive a new Ford Mustang for my G licence on-road test, back in 2004. The car belonged to the instructor, it was not mine.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1028776 said:


> Hmm.... mine is $505/mo with G2, 3 accidents 3 speeding tickets, with plowing and all $2Mil limits.


Thats ********


----------



## PrecisionSnow

JD Dave;1028733 said:


> Are the doors in your house custom because i'm not sure your head would fit through a normal door.


:laughing:


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;1028733 said:


> Are the doors in your house custom because i'm not sure your head would fit through a normal door.


LMAO - I've never met cre, but this is still funny!!



Pristine PM ltd;1028777 said:


> This might be beat to crap, but looks like a good deal with no reserve.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford...ryZ39415QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Ex Battlefield truck = high mileage = been beat to crap by drivers = might be a good buy if your mechanic is looking for work.



Triple L;1028820 said:


> Thats ********


Chad - it's mentally impaired. C'mon!!


----------



## GMC Driver

Went back a page, found more stuff:



Grassman09;1028473 said:


> Can I borrow that soil screner?


Maxi Sneaker isn't a soil screener - it's a vibratory plow for installing inground sprinkler lines. I'm still working on a screener though.



MIDTOWNPC;1028521 said:


> I highly suggest that you claim everything at the border.


Very good advice - the alternative can be ugly.

Another piece of advice - if you buy anything off the internet (e-bay, craigslist, etc.), bring any and all documentation with you. Including e-mail correspondence. The more proof you have, the better. Customs will not always believe the "deal" if it's not in line with what they determine to be fair market value.



Grassman09;1028540 said:


> When they see me they swarm me. I think I have 2 more years before I'm off the black list.


Black List? I know that I'm watched closely, but don't know of a black list. It depends on how many red flags you've thrown up before. If your honest - there's nothing to be worried about.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Triple L;1028820 said:


> Thats ********


x2! Why even try anymore?:laughing:


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1028820 said:


> Thats ********


******** high?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Wow, is it nice outside!!!! Snow might be falling Sunday night......

At the border always be polite and honest!!! Saw a $25 000 lifted f350 run through the aution a year or so ago... Guy who lost it at the boader was trying to buy it back. The custom officer looked up the actual retail price on eE bay and compared notes !!!!! If you get a great deal have the proof and document it!!!


----------



## creativedesigns

With all this wonderful mild weather, I was sure we were gonna have an early interlock/landscape season....but Asphalt won't be ready until April 26 :crying: All our booked jobs require some ashpalt....Hmmm mabe I'll try Lafarge...oops I meant Coco paving! LOL


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;1028796 said:


> Not sure how I ticked Dave off, but let me re-phrase my earlier post...
> 
> I got to drive a new Ford Mustang for my G licence on-road test, back in 2004. The car belonged to the instructor, it was not mine.


Don't worry, the million dollar snow plower has not ticked me off.

BTW If you get caught not claiming stuff at the border the fine is 30% of the estimated value.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1028936 said:


> BTW If you get caught not claiming stuff at the border the fine is 30% of the estimated value.


Thanks for that informative info! I'll be sure to claim my Gucci & Armani sunglasses & shoes at the border! lol


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1028917 said:


> Wow, is it nice outside!!!! Snow might be falling Sunday night......
> 
> At the border always be polite and honest!!! Saw a $25 000 lifted f350 run through the aution a year or so ago... Guy who lost it at the boader was trying to buy it back. The custom officer looked up the actual retail price on eE bay and compared notes !!!!! If you get a great deal have the proof and document it!!!


When we got harassed bringing back the madvac the customs dude had the ebay listing in hand.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

musclecarboy;1028912 said:


> ******** high?


Are you one or both? JK. Yeah thats alot of dough for the priveldge of driving. Whats the hurry?? You better get your sh!t together or you'll be walking soon. 

On edit: I realized that includes your liability and plowing insurance too. How much of the 6K is that?


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1028970 said:


> Are you one or both? JK. Yeah thats alot of dough for the priveldge of driving. Whats the hurry?? You better get your sh!t together or you'll be walking soon.
> 
> On edit: I realized that includes your liability and plowing insurance too. How much of the 6K is that?


LOL I've actually never taken drugs and was in the gifted program from grade 4-12.

My worst habit is following too close, mixed with a bit of not paying enough attention. I guess I fulfilled every steriotype of teen drivers! I'm more chilled out now, plus a Bluetooth has helped me pay more attention. Also, the quote for insurance I got when I priced out an Audi A3 TDI premium scared the crap out of me. I have realized I will be paying more than an arm and a leg if I keep up the bad driving.

Biz liability is on top but the 6k includes 2mil automotive liability and property damage AND plowing/landscaping.


----------



## heather lawn spray

musclecarboy;1028776 said:


> Hmm.... mine is $505/mo with G2, 3 accidents 3 speeding tickets, with plowing and all $2Mil limits.


Gee mine is $623 a month!! 

Oh wait, that's for 4 plow trucks 

Patience grasshopper, patience. Your time will come!


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1028936 said:


> BTW If you get caught not claiming stuff at the border the fine is 30% of the estimated value.


How do you know this?


----------



## Mr.Markus

heather lawn spray;1028979 said:


> Gee mine is $623 a month!!
> 
> Oh wait, that's for 4 plow trucks
> 
> Patience grasshopper, patience. Your time will come!


That's pretty good....
I've got 2 trucks, 5 mil liability at $768/mth.
Just me no employees. Spotless abstract. I'm calling my guy this aft... 
Maybe I need to stop buying the toys.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1029004 said:


> That's pretty good....
> I've got 2 trucks, 5 mil liability at $768/mth.
> Just me no employees. Spotless abstract. I'm calling my guy this aft...
> Maybe I need to stop buying the toys.


Is that for just your trucks or your plowing insurance as well.


----------



## heather lawn spray

cet;1029021 said:


> Is that for just your trucks or your plowing insurance as well.


That's the truck policy with endorsement for plowing, but completed operations is part and parcel of the CGL, along with the rest of the year's operations, mowing and landscaping. Confused yet or should I try a little harder? I grew up with this jibberish flying around the household


----------



## cet

heather lawn spray;1029036 said:


> That's the truck policy with endorsement for plowing, but completed operations is part and parcel of the CGL, along with the rest of the year's operations, mowing and landscaping. Confused yet or should I try a little harder? I grew up with this jibberish flying around the household


Then that is high. My CGL is a lot but it is a percentage of my gross. I think I pay about $10,500 for 8 trucks with 5mil.


----------



## rooferdave

cet;1029037 said:


> Then that is high. My CGL is a lot but it is a percentage of my gross. I think I pay about $10,500 for 8 trucks with 5mil.


WOW! that is really inexpensive! that is for 8 trucks? Is that collision included? Could you pm me your agent?


----------



## cet

That is for collision. The only stipulation is no drivers under 25. The agent is Sinclair-Cockburn through Lombard Canada. I do get a LO discount.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1029045 said:


> That is for collision. The only stipulation is no drivers under 25. The agent is Sinclair-Cockburn through Lombard Canada. I do get a LO discount.


Ditto but I obviously don't have the over 25 stipulation. They're great to deal with and the special landscaper's package is perfect


----------



## rooferdave

thank you, going to give him a call


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1029021 said:


> Is that for just your trucks or your plowing insurance as well.


It's for everything, two trucks,trailer,about $50,000 worth mowers,the plows salters and miscellaneous,blowers,trimmers hand tools.
$5 mil commercial liability 
oh and a 1995 Jimmy.
Thinking of upgrading to it a Cadillac Crossover.

Heather lawn got me thinking, I haven't put it out to market in about 7 years.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1029051 said:


> It's for everything, two trucks,trailer,about $50,000 worth mowers,the plows salters and miscellaneous,blowers,trimmers hand tools.
> $5 mil commercial liability
> oh and a 1995 Jimmy.
> Thinking of upgrading to it a Cadillac Crossover.
> 
> Heather lawn got me thinking, I haven't put it out to market in about 7 years.


If your slip and falls are covered in that depending on how much you do in $ that might be a good price.


----------



## musclecarboy

rooferdave;1029050 said:


> thank you, going to give him a call


I think it's a pretty big office, the lady i deal with is Nancy. Shes very nice and works hard to set you up properly for best price. I saw a $100+ per month drop when I got set up with the landscaper package.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1029054 said:


> If your slip and falls are covered in that depending on how much you do in $ that might be a good price.


It's a bill I've gotten use to. Talked to my guy this aft, should see if he can do better, ....funny he's sending it off to Lombard... how'd you guy's know?! Some good resources here online.


----------



## Neige

Hey Ottawa guys, TWN is calling for 5-10 cm next Wednesday, only 5 for Montreal.


----------



## creativedesigns

Neige;1029081 said:


> Hey Ottawa guys, TWN is calling for 5-10 cm next Wednesday, only 5 for Montreal.


Hey Paul, I know its St.Pattys Day, but tone it down on the green beers,Eh! :laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The ussmileyflagUS $ is almost par with the tymusicCanadian $. WOW! payup
Perfect for those cross border purchases.


----------



## buckwheat_la

MIDTOWNPC;1029117 said:


> The ussmileyflagUS $ is almost par with the tymusicCanadian $. WOW! payup
> Perfect for those cross border purchases.


I've been thinking that very same thing


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1028912 said:


> ******** high?


Im not even going to say how much i pay cause looking at this I know i got it good... I highly recommend you guys talk with your broker and start cutting thier lawn for an over priced rate to begin with and then you'll get a smokin deal on insurance.... Atleast it works in my case


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1029117 said:


> The ussmileyflagUS $ is almost par with the tymusicCanadian $. WOW! payup
> Perfect for those cross border purchases.


Not to mention the fact that a good deal will earn you some good equity in rapidly depreciating assets because of higher retail value up here


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1028722 said:


> If anyone knows anyone selling a 550, 5500, small international, or something along these lines that isn't older then 05 let me know. One of my buddies is realizing he is sick of getting pulled over by MTO..


Jon,

I can get you an International 95 4700 Diesel air brakes 6 speed 10' dump aluminum 2 way gate central hydro low miles 40'000 i think good condition. 10 - 12 I believe

or a 08 Ford F450 auto, limited slip 4x4 Diesel crew cab 11' Del landscapers dump body 75'000k $36'000 + tax

Contact Grassman's used truck sales and speak with Girmet Harinder Singh :laughing:

Let me know if u need more info.


----------



## creativedesigns

Pristine- F-650 with mabe 12K miles on it, no rust, dump bed, fold down sides, virtually new. In Ottawa, aksing close to $55K tho!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, he is looking to spend less then 30.... thanks though for keeping an eye out.


----------



## Grassman09

That will be hard with what he is looking for. 3/4 Ram diesels sold at the auction last week for 22k and he wasn't a 550 for high 20's? 

Another friend might wana sell his. It was brand new ,he took it to dealer for service and it fell off the hoist. You'd never know. Bondo works magic.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1029165 said:


> haha, he is looking to spend less then 30.... thanks though for keeping an eye out.


What about that 6500 that Hintoiz has for sale. 05 35k and it has a Blizzard Harness on it. The thing looks brand new.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Chris-you dealing with Kyle there? We've been dealing with them too for a few years now. They did the right thing at renewal time in the fall and got my business for another year.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I told him about Hintoiz, but he doesn't want to deal with the states on something. Looks like a good deal though.

My friend doesn't use a computer, so I am going to email his son about these, thanks for letting me know.

Jon


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;1029178 said:


> Chris-you dealing with Kyle there? We've been dealing with them too for a few years now. They did the right thing at renewal time in the fall and got my business for another year.


I am with Kyle but I haven't spoken with him for a couple of years. I always talk with Jackie, she is great.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I have been with the same broker for years and let them loose this winter. My new one told me he will shop around every year, he might not shop all the tenders out but he figures it keeps the all the companies in check. Sometimes newer companies will drop the rates for a term to grow in a certain market. 

With 2-4 trucks and 5 milllion averages out to be 7-8k a year too. Trucks through Dominiion and liability York fire and theft...


----------



## DeVries

It helps to shop. 
My new broker informed me that the last company I dealt with (royal sun alliance) would cover the damages to my truck when it had the plow on it but not the vehicle that was hit. Kinda pointless insurance if you ask me.


----------



## Triple L

There's a slight bit of snow in the forcast... Sunday, monday and tuesday next week... Looks like the temps are gonna drop right back down...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Only time will tell.

Back on the insurance topic. I suspected we were paying too much for group benefits and got a quote throught LO's provider...quote came back 40% less than we were paying, plus there are added benefits through the new provdier. 

My current provider knows I went shopping this year-will have to wait and see where he comes in at.


----------



## creativedesigns

JohnnyRoyale - Lets say you have your house insured for $850 & covers fire, sewage backup or whatever else.....Then the other guy who gives you a price of $1,400, ok.

Now tell me, which provider would you go with & why? What do you think the major difference could possibly be.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

If both were giving me the same coverage and were reputable Big name insurance co's I'd go with the cheapest one. What could the difference possibly be? One uses an offshore call centre to answer my calls? I don't know.

My mistake was when we put the plan in place 6 years ago we went with a referral and didn't price check. Chances are we've been overpaying all this time. It is possible that the new company factors in an association discount for volume.


----------



## creativedesigns

Complete coverage can be vague. I would go with the insurance thats costs $300-400 more. The reason being because they assesed the value of your house to be worth more....alot more! Lets say ur covered for fire re-build @ max value of 350K, but the price costs $470K to build your new home. C what I mean? Its better to be assesed at what ur home is worth in reality.

What most people don't realize is that it costs $35K to clean up the mess with 17 dumpster bins & the excavator rental @ $200/hr to clean the debris up & dig the new foundation! The insurance money can be eaten up quickly.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

creativedesigns;1029449 said:


> JohnnyRoyale - Lets say you have your house insured for $850 & covers fire, sewage backup or whatever else.....Then the other guy who gives you a price of $1,400, ok.
> 
> Now tell me, which provider would you go with & why? What do you think the major difference could possibly be.


\

You still hungover from St Patty's day? If theyre giving me a price, I'm assuming its for the same value and coverages. I am comparing to identical, shiny red apples here. Did I miss something here?


----------



## creativedesigns

JohnnyRoyale;1029463 said:


> \
> 
> You still hungover from St Patty's day? If theyre giving me a price, I'm assuming its for the same value and coverages. I am comparing to identical, shiny red apples here. Did I miss something here?


Ahh, what a guy!


----------



## DeVries

One question I have do you guy's have the agents come down to your place of business and let them walk around to see what you go to insure or just give them a list?

As I mentioned earlier I changed two years ago and when the adjuster was at my shop he noticed that all of my plows were in the shop for the summer, but I was not covered if something happened to them because they were not attached to one of my vehicles with my old policy and I would not have known unless he was down to look. 

If something happens I want to make sure that I'm covered and not get a surprise later.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

For business, building, equipment and liability they come by and see everything for themselves. 

For our benefits policy, I sent over our current package, minus fees, so we would get an identical package price from another providor.


----------



## creativedesigns

Hey Johnny, do you travel as far as Ottawa for some _San Juan_ pool installs? LOL tymusic


----------



## Elite_Maint

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1029273 said:


> Trucks through Dominiion and liability York fire and theft...


that`s exactly what i got as well. 5 Mill liability and 2 trucks full coverage $675. I have a major and a minor speeding. The major is FINALLY off my abstract April 7! and the minor will be on for 3 years. With just the minor now thats the cleanest my abstract has been in years!!


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1029463 said:


> \
> 
> You still hungover from St Patty's day? If theyre giving me a price, I'm assuming its for the same value and coverages. I am comparing to identical, shiny red apples here. Did I miss something here?


LOL. I'm still crapping green if anyone wants to know.


----------



## heather lawn spray

JD Dave;1029565 said:


> LOL. I'm still crapping green if anyone wants to know.


Let's keep this on 'need to know' basis


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

creativedesigns;1029470 said:


> Hey Johnny, do you travel as far as Ottawa for some _San Juan_ pool installs? LOL tymusic


We dont install San Juan, but...if you got the money, we got the time! tymusic


----------



## Triple L

Hay does anyone know of a good place to BUY used sea containers for storage?

Im looking for 2- 20 footers...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

We bought an insulated 5O ft with diesel reefer/heater at LVG Auctions a few years ago for 2000.00.That was the best deal we found at the time.I think they either just had an auction or one is coming up. They have them there all the time.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1029581 said:


> Hay does anyone know of a good place to BUY used sea containers for storage?
> 
> Im looking for 2- 20, or 30 footers...


I have a list of a few places back at my desk. I will send you a pm tomorrow.

I know someone locally here who has some but I dont know his prices. What do they go for in your area?


----------



## Triple L

thanks I'd really appreciate it!

Im looking around online, Dont really care where I get it from or how far I have to travel cause Im gonna haul it myself... I budgeted $1000 / container so thats what im hoping for....


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1029588 said:


> thanks I'd really appreciate it!
> 
> Im looking around online, Dont really care where I get it from or how far I have to travel cause Im gonna haul it myself... I budgeted $1000 / container so thats what im hoping for....


might as well put that shiny trailer and G license to use! LOL 

$1000 including shipping costs or no? have you booked your A-restricted test yet?


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1029588 said:


> thanks I'd really appreciate it!
> 
> Im looking around online, Dont really care where I get it from or how far I have to travel cause Im gonna haul it myself... I budgeted $1000 / container so thats what im hoping for....


You plan on keeping it on the Trailer all year or you going to use the lil JD tractor? I've only seen 2gs min for a 20 footer. They buy them cheap and sell em high.

I'd like to know where one can get them cans from as well. Like Johnny said Try LVG also Ritchie brothers sells them Mobil Minni they sell some damaged ones but not a screaming deal. Try the Tri add or those small papers. I've seen the wooden van body's cheap in there.

Found van body's here $900 905-775-1406 in Bradford


----------



## Triple L

No no, this if for storage of all my good crap that no body wants to buy... Still cant belive i have those walker bins... There the next best thing to the high dumper but i guess everyone likes to shovell  Dethatcher - spring is around the corner...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

How much you want for those walker bins?


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;1029588 said:


> thanks I'd really appreciate it!
> 
> Im looking around online, Dont really care where I get it from or how far I have to travel cause Im gonna haul it myself... I budgeted $1000 / container so thats what im hoping for....


Usually something on Kijiji 40's $2200
20's $1800


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1029588 said:


> Dont really care where I get it from or how far I have to travel cause Im gonna haul it myself...


And how exactly are ya gonna get it off your trailer? LOL

LOL!


----------



## Triple L

You know I have a chevy truck  I plan on cranking the tuner up to level 6 and givin er, with the container unstrapped and it will just fall off perfectly  LOL joke

Im gonna pull a JD dave here, "You worry about what your suppost to be doing and dont worry about what im doing"...


----------



## rooferdave

Triple L;1029581 said:


> Hay does anyone know of a good place to BUY used sea containers for storage?
> 
> Im looking for 2- 20 footers...


here is a free 45 ft trailer

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...LER-4-STORAGE-416-258-7362-W0QQAdIdZ192796792


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

This is a person that I have talked to about modifying seacontainers and such
His price was good for modified containers. Check it out. Post the prices after so I know too.

Robert Nguyen
Easy Access Storage / Phase Quest
334-1515 Britannia Rd E
Miss, Ont L4W 4K1
Tel: 1-866-676-6686
www.containeraccess.com


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Triple L;1029629 said:


> You know I have a chevy truck  I plan on cranking the tuner up to level 6 and givin er, with the container unstrapped and it will just fall off perfectly  LOL joke
> 
> Im gonna pull a JD dave here, "You worry about what your suppost to be doing and dont worry about what im doing"...


Actually, A buddy of mine picked one of them up, He just layed about 10 pieces of rebar across the trailer before they loaded it on. When he got to his shop he just unstrapped it, put a couple of chains on the back and drove out from under it. Worked Fine. Mind you he has a beat up old trailer. You probably wouldn't want to scratch the back of that pretty new trailer up.


----------



## Triple L

Midtown - Thanks bud, im gonna phone them up right now...

Eco - I bet it would work and I would probally do it like that myself but theres more then enough equipment sitting around the shop right now that will easily lift a container off.... Just might have to use 2 pieces of equipment cause I dont think the forks will be long enough...


----------



## PrecisionSnow

Triple L;1029629 said:


> You know I have a chevy truck  I plan on cranking the tuner up to level 6 and givin er, with the container unstrapped and it will just fall off perfectly  LOL joke
> 
> Im gonna pull a JD dave here, "You worry about what your suppost to be doing and dont worry about what im doing"...


Don't forget to grease up the trailer with Fluid Film before you give'r


----------



## creativedesigns

Seems like JD Dave is still a bit Green! Haven't seen him here lately....must be the new pills he's on! LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Looks like one or two saltings and we are in the clear!


----------



## PrecisionSnow

Pristine PM ltd;1030005 said:


> Looks like one or two saltings and we are in the clear!


I'm still watching the weather closely.....next Friday and Saturday are showing some snow for Ottawa....and chilly temperatures, too


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

TO is showing 1-3, but temps at plus 2... so I doubt anything will come of it.


----------



## Triple L

Maby i'll get to use up this 1/2 yard of salt we've been driving around with for the past month... I think the ground temps are gonna be too warm for anything to accumulate tho...


----------



## Grassman09

Triple,

Wana go to Montreal with that gooseneck and haul a skid steer back for me? I think ill haul it home in the evening when its dark out and cover up the model # on the side.


----------



## grandview

creativedesigns;1029852 said:


> Seems like JD Dave is still a bit Green! Haven't seen him here lately....must be the new pills he's on! LOL


Cre,I sure hope your not giving up you only supply you have.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1030039 said:


> Triple,
> 
> Wana go to Montreal with that gooseneck and haul a skid steer back for me? I think ill haul it home in the evening when its dark out and cover up the model # on the side.


I was thinking about taking the "5" off my skid steere and replacing it with a "0" and then it would be a "320". Not sure the MTO knows the weight of the different models.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

my buddy had the MTO calling the dealer, and the maker of his trailer a year ago. He told the guy there were stickers with the weight on both, but he didn't care.


----------



## JD Dave

Still hoping for a big storm early April. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## heather lawn spray

JD Dave;1030100 said:


> Still hoping for a big storm early April. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


I wouldn't bet the farm on that happening!!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I highly doubt it Dave.


----------



## JD Dave

Stranger things have happened but I'll agree it doesn't look promising.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

We planned to sweep today. Had my rental pickup broom attachment rented and went to pick it up with the bobcat this morning and the bristle ont he broom are crap so I declined it. I dont think it would have even done anything... grr! and they dont have a better one. Such a good day to sweep also.. a light sprinkle of rain comming down. Looks like it will be mid week now. 

Its not a huge money maker for us but its one service that we do that keeps them from going to someone else.


----------



## Neige

JD Dave;1030118 said:


> Stranger things have happened but I'll agree it doesn't look promising.


Stranger things are happening right now with this weather. I really thought early next week had potential, not so sure now. But I agree there still is time and anything can happen. The weird thing is that everyone no longer wants snow. I am getting calls from clients when I will pull up my driveway stakes. Its only March 20th, the chances of more snow falling are greater than no more snow to fall.


----------



## Kubota 8540

After a week of 60F and sunny here, sure takes the snow mood away. But it's still to early to think its over.


----------



## DeVries

A shot of snow the last week of March would be great. Clients will remember that it snowed when contract renewal time comes and I'd love to get rid of a little more salt so that i have storage room over the summer. Plus we should really earn our keep cause I hate sending bills out when we haven't done anything.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Currently 32F and Thunder snowing, if this system holds together, some of you guys might get a little snow too. Put the patio furniture out this week and graded the gravel drive. The things I won't do to get it to snow. Plowed and salted last year in the first week of April.


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;1030148 said:


> A shot of snow the last week of March would be great. Clients will remember that it snowed when contract renewal time comes and I'd love to get rid of a little more salt so that i have storage room over the summer. Plus we should really earn our keep cause I hate sending bills out when we haven't done anything.


Some of the malls done by TCG here that had 2 or 3 front end loaders and 2 backhoes no longer have the loaders just a backhoe and a pile of salt. I hope it snows allot.


----------



## Neige

For you none believers. True story from 10 years ago. Same kind of weather, almost no snow on the ground, and temps as high as +15.9 March 23 2000.
Come April 8th no more snow on the ground, stakes removed, people had already started raking their lawns etc. Forcast calls for 50+ mm of rain mixed with snow temps around +5. we get 28 mm of rain then it changes over to snow just around midnight. Revised forcast calls for around 15cm of snow. Wake up in the morning to over 30 cm and still falling. When it was over we recieved 42cm of cement in St-Bruno
. 3 days later the places that were untouched all the snow had melted away.
I added the weather reports for March and April so you can see what the temps were like. Carbon copy of the weather we are having now.


----------



## Triple L

DeVries;1030148 said:


> . Plus we should really earn our keep cause I hate sending bills out when we haven't done anything.


I agree, plus hopefully it'll put everything back on schedual and get the anxious ones off your back....


----------



## rooferdave

I put notes on my mar/apr bills...

"due to unusual weather patterns this season, and the expectation of late April-early May snow, your services have been extended through this period at no extra charge."


----------



## cet

Kubota 8540;1030151 said:


> Currently 32F and Thunder snowing, if this system holds together, some of you guys might get a little snow too. Put the patio furniture out this week and graded the gravel drive. The things I won't do to get it to snow. Plowed and salted last year in the first week of April.


Last night they said that system was supposed to go South of us. This morning the forecast has less precep. then last night.

You never know when your going to get snow. Last year we got 20cm April 7th.


----------



## rooferdave

also remember we had a ton of snow easter 1976, My dad fell down the snow covered steps at the church while carrying my brother,( these days I wonder where the plow guy was) he was off work for 2 weeks I think. Thing that really struck home was the priest told me to tell my dad to sue him ( I was an alterboy). His beef was no one would sue a church yet he paid every year for a policy. He actually filled out the paperwork for my dad and he got some compensation for his lost wages.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Every body with a 4x4, brother, cousin, and daughter in law, has a plow on this year around here. I'd really like to see a big wet heavy snow to smoke a few trannys and weed out the beer money plowers. Otherwise next season I have a feeling the price quotes will hurt. You guys must have got hit by the same storm as we did last April. I've been watching the storm tracks and they seem for the most part to head in your general direction a couple days after they hit here.


----------



## creativedesigns

Neige;1030156 said:


> For you none believers. True story from 10 years ago. Same kind of weather, almost no snow on the ground, and temps as high as +15.9 March 23 2000.
> Forcast calls for 50+ mm of rain mixed with snow temps around +5. we get 28 mm of rain then it changes over to snow just around midnight. Revised forcast calls for around 15cm of snow. Wake up in the morning to over 30 cm and still falling. When it was over we recieved 42cm of cement in St-Bruno


If thats the case, then Im coming up to get some of that_ Magic Salt _from you Paul! LOL


----------



## JD Dave

rooferdave;1030164 said:


> also remember we had a ton of snow easter 1976, My dad fell down the snow covered steps at the church while carrying my brother,( these days I wonder where the plow guy was) he was off work for 2 weeks I think. Thing that really struck home was the priest told me to tell my dad to sue him ( I was an alterboy). His beef was no one would sue a church yet he paid every year for a policy. He actually filled out the paperwork for my dad and he got some compensation for his lost wages.


I think it was the weekend after easter. My dad has told me the story numerous times. They had 400 acres of spring grain planted and also had put Nitrogen on the winter wheat and still had time to go to the drags in Cayuga Easter weekend. He said all the girls were wearing halter tops and shorts. The next weekend it snowed basically north of highway 7 close to a ft. Best crop of spring grain he ever had. BTW was your dad wearing winter boots or shoes?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1030175 said:


> BTW was your dad wearing winter boots or shoes?


or high heels? :laughing:

Dave, whats up with the corn I see in the fields around here that wasnt harvested in the fall?


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1030179 said:


> or high heels? :laughing:
> 
> Dave, whats up with the corn I see in the fields around here that wasnt harvested in the fall?


It was a wet cool season and alot of the corn got frosted so the qaulity is terrible. Alot of the farmers are trying to figure out what to do with it and if you had crop insurance they might have written it off. Sometimes if the corn dries down naturally the quality is better but I think the stuff in the fields still isn't worth anything but I could be wrong.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1030186 said:


> It was a wet cool season and alot of the corn got frosted so the qaulity is terrible. Alot of the farmers are trying to figure out what to do with it and if you had crop insurance they might have written it off. Sometimes if the corn dries down naturally the quality is better but I think the stuff in the fields still isn't worth anything but I could be wrong.


There are alot of fields up here full of it, and I found it quite odd.

Learn something new every day.


----------



## creativedesigns

Dave, have you ever grown BlueCorn?


----------



## rooferdave

JD Dave I am joining SIMA this week...what size coat should I order??? 6'2" 210 pnds

french translation...183cms, 95kgs


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1030039 said:


> Triple,
> 
> Wana go to Montreal with that gooseneck and haul a skid steer back for me? I think ill haul it home in the evening when its dark out and cover up the model # on the side.


I still find it funny how you call me out on this thread but have no intention of giving me any work 



Grassman09;1029663 said:


> I'm going to get a hitch in my truck so I can borrow your trailer.:waving:


Trailers not for rent, for hire only 

Man its gettin cold here, seen a couple snow flakes already!!!


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;1030188 said:


> Dave, have you ever grown BlueCorn?


No.


rooferdave;1030198 said:


> JD Dave I am joining SIMA this week...what size coat should I order??? 6'2" 210 pnds
> 
> french translation...183cms, 95kgs


You have to order the coat through me after you sign up and use me as a refferal. I'm 6 ft right now and 210 and the xxL I have is pretty big. I will buy my next coat in XL.


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1030200 said:


> Man its gettin cold here, seen a couple snow flakes already!!!


Good, you can have it! If your Lucky enough, u still might get a chance to try out *Thawrox* before the season ends! LOL :waving:


----------



## rooferdave

I am now a paid up member of SIMA.


----------



## rooferdave

I see snowflakes !


----------



## JD Dave

rooferdave;1030223 said:


> I am now a paid up member of SIMA.


Congrats. I sent you a PM.


----------



## buckwheat_la

JD Dave;1030186 said:


> It was a wet cool season and alot of the corn got frosted so the qaulity is terrible. Alot of the farmers are trying to figure out what to do with it and if you had crop insurance they might have written it off. Sometimes if the corn dries down naturally the quality is better but I think the stuff in the fields still isn't worth anything but I could be wrong.


too bad there isn't more cattle in Ontario, around here all that wasted corn would be used as silage


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Having a 1/5 of all cattle in Canada isn't enough for you buckwheat?


----------



## JD Dave

buckwheat_la;1030255 said:


> too bad there isn't more cattle in Ontario, around here all that wasted corn would be used as silage


It is here also but there was too much of it to get it all off for silage. Once the frost comes you only have so long before the stalks dry down too much to make good feed. Most of the corn will still be used for feed if the vomotoxins are low enough. Some of the corn left that I've seen the cobs are completly covered in mould.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

In Alberta mold is good for you.


----------



## DeVries

Snow in the forecast for us tonight. Only 1cm but old man winter won't give up without a fight.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1030200 said:


> I still find it funny how you call me out on this thread but have no intention of giving me any work
> 
> Trailers not for rent, for hire only
> 
> Man its gettin cold here, seen a couple snow flakes already!!!


Oh come on it was a joke. I still have a trailer to pull it with. You have plenty of your own work you don't need me.  I have family there I should prob see.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I don't get the joke Dave? What did I miss?


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1030306 said:


> I don't get the joke Dave? What did I miss?


Jon I'm gonna have to quote chad here.:laughing:



Triple L;1029629 said:


> You worry about what your suppose to be doing and don't worry about what im doing...


I thought my trailer might have been sold this week but its not so I'll just go get the machine. My trailer and truck can pull just as much as his, his just rides better.


----------



## buckwheat_la

Pristine PM ltd;1030263 said:


> Having a 1/5 of all cattle in Canada isn't enough for you buckwheat?


REALLY, i didn't realize Ontario had that much of a cattle buisness, the reason i thought differently was that when BSE was becoming a big thing, i remember a poll being done about what Canadians thought, and one of the lowest opinions turnout was in Ontario, I drew the conclusion that the reason would be that the industry out there isn't very large, my mistake.



JD Dave;1030273 said:


> It is here also but there was too much of it to get it all off for silage. Once the frost comes you only have so long before the stalks dry down too much to make good feed. Most of the corn will still be used for feed if the vomotoxins are low enough. Some of the corn left that I've seen the cobs are completly covered in mould.


for sure, What do you guys generally feed? all barley? Around here, most farmers never have a problem getting rid of a crop like corn, there is always some farmer/stock producer willing to chop it and put it up for the winter.



Pristine PM ltd;1030281 said:


> In Alberta mold is good for you.


Hey hey now, no need to be like that, in Alberta, fermented grains (malted to beer) is good for you, not mold, get your terminology straight.


----------



## JD Dave

Most corn around here goes for feed or dog food. I'm not a cattle farmer so I know very little about it.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1030309 said:


> Jon I'm gonna have to quote chad here.:laughing:
> 
> I thought my trailer might have been sold this week but its not so I'll just go get the machine. My trailer and truck can pull just as much as his, his just rides better.


Do you want to trade that trailer for a basically brand new Truckcraft dump insert?


----------



## JD Dave

Just Joking Chad.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## schrader

Anyone else got a lot of salt and ice melt left over? I have 25 tons of salt and six skids of ice melter left. Looks like I won`t have to buy much ice melter next year.

Corey


----------



## Triple L

I got 2 skids of ice melter in the back of my truck right now... Piss me off I never used it


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

About 100 tones in the bin. Brought it in after the last storm and havent spread an ounce of it.


----------



## DeVries

Aprox 30 ton left. Maybe get rid of some tomorrow morning? Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## rooferdave

JohnnyRoyale;1030368 said:


> About 100 tones in the bin. Brought it in after the last storm and havent spread an ounce of it.


if you don't mind me asking, what would you pay for that? PM me if you want, I am thinking of buying large quantities for next year


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1030325 said:


> Do you want to trade that trailer for a basically brand new Truckcraft dump insert?


LOL okay. How about a 6430 instead or the Tele handler?


----------



## cet

rooferdave;1030373 said:


> if you don't mind me asking, what would you pay for that? PM me if you want, I am thinking of buying large quantities for next year


Bulk salt is approx. $75/tonne, 2200 pounds. Delivered to your yard in 40 tonne amounts.


----------



## creativedesigns

CET buys Clearlane all the time, so he pays more for treated Hulk.


----------



## cet

That's for white salt. Clearlane is $89/tonne.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I pay a bit less than that Chris and bring it in by triaxle (22 ton) loads.


----------



## cet

I would like to buy loads that small at times. I have a hard enough time talking them into 3 leg trailers instead of 4 leg.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

We cant take trailers at our Etobicoke yard so I have no choice. Otherwise we'd have to dump and bucket it into the bin-major PITA. I'd rather take trailer loads if I could.


----------



## PrecisionSnow

schrader;1030348 said:


> Anyone else got a lot of salt and ice melt left over? I have 25 tons of salt and six skids of ice melter left. Looks like I won`t have to buy much ice melter next year.
> 
> Corey


I'm not going to stir the HST pot any more than I already have  ....but....

any product you bought prior to July 1st, to be used after July 1st, can apply for a rebate; ie: you bought 6 pallet-fulls of ice melter for $5000.00 so you therefore spent $400 in PST. But, you won't sell it until after the HST is implemented. You can claim that amount back.

However, there is a bunch of paperwork involved.....so if you have a small carry over inventory, you might want to forget about it....but a big carry over....tell your accountant.


----------



## rooferdave

JohnnyRoyale;1030368 said:


> About 100 tones in the bin. Brought it in after the last storm and havent spread an ounce of it.


wow! thats like 6-8,000 dollars, I would certainly be an unhappy camper if I had that much laying about! I'll keep my fingers crossed for lots of cold ick for you!


----------



## GMC Driver

Woke up at 3:00 am to the sweet sound of frozen precip hitting the windows. By the time I found some pants and ran downstairs, it was all gone.

Nothing here - yet....


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver;1030514 said:


> Woke up at 3:00 am to the sweet sound of frozen precip hitting the windows. By the time I found some pants and ran downstairs, it was all gone.
> 
> Nothing here - yet....


If you wore pants to bed it would cut down on the kid problem.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Some of the maples down here are showing some small green leaves from the buds. All in all winter is more less history, perhaps a salt or a freek storm. 

I would love a good dump of snow for everyone is slow to get into true spring mode. This winter was truely below expectations.....


----------



## Triple L

just a few flakes here last night... I can see them on the roof of my truck, thats about it LOL...


----------



## cet

We had to salt some sidewalks. The parking lots were wet but not slippery.


----------



## musclecarboy

rooferdave;1030511 said:


> wow! thats like 6-8,000 dollars, I would certainly be an unhappy camper if I had that much laying about! I'll keep my fingers crossed for lots of cold ick for you!


Ask cet how much he pre-paid last year that was carried over to this year....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Things were fine in Markham this morning, that caught me off guard last night looking at the radar.


----------



## CGM Inc.

nothing here either...


----------



## heather lawn spray

roads dry in west Kitchener


----------



## CGM Inc.

2 snow flakes for next sunday LOL!


----------



## creativedesigns

Cedar Grounds;1030583 said:


> 2 snow flakes for next sunday LOL!


Ya better get your salt truck ready!


----------



## Neige

been snowing here the last 3 hrs, no accumulation yet.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1030562 said:


> Ask cet how much he pre-paid last year that was carried over to this year....


That's pocket change to Chris.


----------



## creativedesigns

CET, have u ever heard of Forest Ridge Interlock? They're in Sharon, Ont (near Newmarket) .....just wondering if its a popular company out there?


----------



## musclecarboy

creativedesigns;1030760 said:


> CET, have u ever heard of Forest Ridge Interlock? They're in Sharon, Ont (near Newmarket) .....just wondering if its a popular company out there?


Forest Ridge Landscaping? They do all the sidewalks in Richmond Hill with a bunch of Cat 216B's


----------



## cet

OK I will be the first to admit it. I over bought salt last year. I had a $32,000 credit. O well life goes on. This year I ordered 3 loads from my other supplier and all the rest was off my credit.

I know Forest Ridge Landscaping. Most likely the same guy. He is not cheap that's for sure. Some of his work is good some is crap. We have had our bidding wars. He took a few places from me and then hit them with a ton of extra bills. They black listed his bids the next time around.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Why do you ask Andrew? Is he starting to bid in Ottawa? ha

He is from Sharon.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1030568 said:


> Things were fine in Markham this morning, that caught me off guard last night looking at the radar.


I told you that last night. Didn't believe me?
I know you have bigger things on your mind.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, we still drove up to check. The last thing I need is a slip and fall right now.

a hundred and five other things these days.


----------



## creativedesigns

Really! Haha, so hes pretty big then. One of my buddies is workin there as a Foreman, Im trying to get him on my team! lol, he says they are very busy already with on-going projects from last year...


----------



## cet

creativedesigns;1030774 said:


> Really! Haha, so hes pretty big then. One of my buddies is workin there as a Foreman, Im trying to get him on my team! lol, he says they are very busy already with on-going projects from last year...


So he is willing to move to Ottawa. The owner is a bit of a jerk. I'm pretty sure he doesn't like me too much. He took 4 of my schools from me. To teach him a lesson I took all of his the next year. It was a 5 year deal. The first 3 years were really easy.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I was talking to one of their foreman and he made it clear that they are super busy. Good luck getting him to make the move, but he is probably making good coin where they are. Like Chris said, he is pricey.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1030779 said:


> So he is willing to move to Ottawa. The owner is a bit of a jerk. I'm pretty sure he doesn't like me too much. He took 4 of my schools from me. To teach him a lesson I took all of his the next year. It was a 5 year deal. The first 3 years were really easy.


Well he should like working for Cre then.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

damnit, I wish I had made that... cre walked into it and we missed it.


----------



## McGaw

I just looked at TWN and noticed that on sunday we're supposed to get 5 cm.... But there's a high of 3 and a low of -2. I don't know if much will stick, if any at all. It's been very mild this past week, and it doesn't seem to be to bad this week either.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

It will cange 3 x before Sunday. Chances are you'll get rain.


----------



## PlatinumService

creativedesigns;1030760 said:


> CET, have u ever heard of Forest Ridge Interlock? They're in Sharon, Ont (near Newmarket) .....just wondering if its a popular company out there?


Yeah he lives 2 streets over from me in sharon. he just did the town hall here in sharon for the olympic torch run.... looks pretty good actually.... but they are real busy and they also got the sidewalk contract in richmond hill this year.My brother in law works for him in the winter he just bought 35 CAT skid steers outright for that contract. he wanted me to be a foreman there he said he wants to grow to 300 employees. kinda crazy if you ask me


----------



## creativedesigns

PlatinumService;1030883 said:


> he just bought 35 CAT skid steers outright for that contract. he wanted me to be a foreman there he said he wants to grow to 300 employees. kinda crazy if you ask me


wow! that is crazy! I guess if he wants to grow to 300 workers, hes gotta be doin REALLY good!


----------



## PlatinumService

creativedesigns;1030928 said:


> wow! that is crazy! I guess if he wants to grow to 300 workers, hes gotta be doin REALLY good!


they have been around for 20 years i think but im not 100% sure tho, but they own ballantrae stone (landscape supplier) so they get alot of leads off of that, but it looks like they are doing good.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I didn't know that, good thing to own, but it can be tricky selling to your competition.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1031030 said:


> I didn't know that, good thing to own, but it can be tricky selling to your competition.


I wouldn't see it as a big deal Jon. Seperate management teams, no mixing with anything. Have your landscape company buy from the supplier as any customer. Easiest way to control costs for the install company and create multiple revenue streams.


----------



## PlatinumService

Just a quick note is anyone looking for a sub contractor in the GTA? I dumped everything this fall because my wife was transferred to ottawa, but turns out last minute they needed her here in concord... so I'm behind the 8 ball on getting work this year. Ive been in business for 5 years i do all hardscape and ive done that for 10 years in total. I do quality work, i have my truck, an employee, quick cut saw, tamper, hand tools etc. 

just pm me if interested i would really appreciate it thanks.
Brandon Vanderloo


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

musclecarboy;1031046 said:


> I wouldn't see it as a big deal Jon. Seperate management teams, no mixing with anything. Have your landscape company buy from the supplier as any customer. Easiest way to control costs for the install company and create multiple revenue streams.


It isn't a big deal, just something to be aware of. Sometimes you can step on feet a bit to much and it hurts your business, which one, not sure, but it can.

I am all about the multiple streams, just not one at the expense of another.

How is the summer shaping up btw? Are you doing any maintenance?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

... weather network is up to some early April Fool's jokes!!! I hope


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Haha-saw that too.


----------



## Neige

Calling for freezing rain all night, then the weekend could be interesting. 
3 than 5-10 than 10+, time will tell


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1031054 said:


> It isn't a big deal, just something to be aware of. Sometimes you can step on feet a bit to much and it hurts your business, which one, not sure, but it can.
> 
> I am all about the multiple streams, just not one at the expense of another.
> 
> How is the summer shaping up btw? Are you doing any maintenance?


yeah makes sense. You would really have to run the numbers on that. Retail is a totally different beast than services even if they're the same industry.

I'll give you a call tomorrow, let's meet up this week and shoot the sh!t


----------



## creativedesigns

Were on for a salt run tonite for us Ottawa boys! Im all excited now that I get to empty my salt spreader, then I can pressure wash it clean & Fluid Film it!!!! :waving:


----------



## cet

creativedesigns;1031164 said:


> Were on for a salt run tonite for us Ottawa boys! Im all excited now that I get to empty my salt spreader, then I can pressure wash it clean & Fluid Film it!!!! :waving:


So you think this is your last outing.


----------



## Triple L

Its all rain for us tonight....

Just out of curosity, does anyone know a good place to buy a replacement rotary broom for the walker broom attachment.... I phoned up a dealer today to find out there $600 and just about feel off my chair... There has to be an aftermarket company for them, has anyone had to replace one?


----------



## creativedesigns

cet;1031166 said:


> So you think this is your last outing.


YUP! Im so positive about that, Im glowing! 

CET, lunch with JD Dave tomorow?


----------



## Neige

creativedesigns;1031164 said:


> Were on for a salt run tonite for us Ottawa boys! Im all excited now that I get to empty my salt spreader, then I can pressure wash it clean & Fluid Film it!!!! :waving:


Well Cre I do not think it will be cold enough tonight for a salt run, and the temps are low enough for a big storm this weekend.


----------



## jayman3

Cre I guess you aren't looking ahead to the weekend eh


----------



## cet

creativedesigns;1031249 said:


> YUP! Im so positive about that, Im glowing!
> 
> CET, lunch with JD Dave tomorow?


I hope your right about the snow.

Working tomorrow, no time for lunch.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1031262 said:


> I hope your right about the snow.
> 
> Working tomorrow, no time for lunch.


Working on your drive is all rolled into the same "work" category now? LOL

I assume you're getting stuff ready working around the shop?


----------



## DeVries

creativedesigns;1031164 said:


> Were on for a salt run tonite for us Ottawa boys! Im all excited now that I get to empty my salt spreader, then I can pressure wash it clean & Fluid Film it!!!! :waving:


You actually leave salt in your hopper? Does it not get hard or rust the crap out of everything? No washing after each use?


----------



## musclecarboy

DeVries;1031293 said:


> You actually leave salt in your hopper? Does it not get hard or rust the crap out of everything? No washing after each use?


Hmm I'm with you DeVries.... I spray everything down after each use and it still has the white residue


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1031300 said:


> Hmm I'm with you DeVries.... I spray everything down after each use and it still has the white residue


My salter still has 3 ton in it and it's a 1980. It's our site check truck and ususally we don't go for a stretch like this with no snow. I did do checks this morning though.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1031262 said:


> I hope your right about the snow.
> 
> Working tomorrow, no time for lunch.


Making coffee and turning the computer on isn't considered work.


----------



## snowman4

creativedesigns;1027949 said:


> Goin for a Timmy's run....Anyone want anything? Im buying!!!!  :waving:


Hey Cre
Sorry mang, I was working (I'll define that word for all you guys another time) or else I would of joined you!


----------



## Grassman09

JD

There is a salter like yours in Oakville not sure if its for sale or if you need a second one.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1031320 said:


> JD
> 
> There is a salter like yours in Oakville not sure if its for sale or if you need a second one.


I don't really need another one but I'm always looking. I only paid $500 for the one I have. If I happen to need a salter I will take the 8 yard off the Oshkosh. Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## Grassman09

NP. Just remember me when the fluid film semi rolls into town.


----------



## rooferdave

Grassman09;1031324 said:


> NP. Just remember me when the fluid film semi rolls into town.


me too! me too!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Let the downgrading begin.

I made the mistake of letting a foremen and bobcat driver take vacation for a week starting on sat, so you can imagine my panic looking at that 10 cm from yesterday.


----------



## schrader

My salter has salt in it from the first snow in the fall untill end of the season. I do daily ice checks and spot salting so it never gets empty. It also servers as balast when plowing. I keep it covered and have had no issues with the salt freezing or going hard. 

Looks like the weather network took away the 10cm on the weekend, I hope they are right. Had to start changing things over and get started on the summer work. I always have that feeling when I start to switch over to the summer mode that we will get one more snow. 

Corey


----------



## jayman3

Rain right now in the Ottawa area supposted to change over to freezing rain later then to snow by tonight 2cm maybe


----------



## Neige

JD Dave;1031322 said:


> I don't really need another one but I'm always looking. I only paid $500 for the one I have. If I happen to need a salter I will take the 8 yard off the Oshkosh. Thanks for thinking of me.


So JD you still have the Oshkosh. I am going after the street plowing contracts this May, if I get them, and its still for sale, I may be your buyer.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1031373 said:


> Let the downgrading begin.
> 
> I made the mistake of letting a foremen and bobcat driver take vacation for a week starting on sat, so you can imagine my panic looking at that 10 cm from yesterday.


I knew you were a push over. No vacation until April 15th. I would rather run short doing clean ups then winter work.


----------



## DKG

Triple L;1031203 said:


> Its all rain for us tonight....
> 
> Just out of curosity, does anyone know a good place to buy a replacement rotary broom for the walker broom attachment.... I phoned up a dealer today to find out there $600 and just about feel off my chair... There has to be an aftermarket company for them, has anyone had to replace one?


Try United Bristle in Barrie. Sorry I don't know their phone #


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

cet;1031396 said:


> I knew you were a push over. No vacation until April 15th. I would rather run short doing clean ups then winter work.


He talked to me about it in Feb, when things were looking so good. It isn't that big of a deal, Adam and I can handle it, but we would rather not!

He is one of the two trailer foreman, so life ends for him on April 5th till November.


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;1031389 said:


> So JD you still have the Oshkosh. I am going after the street plowing contracts this May, if I get them, and its still for sale, I may be your buyer.


 I'm saving it for you.



DKG;1031398 said:


> Try United Bristle in Barrie. Sorry I don't know their phone #


He has lots of bristle's because he shares the shop with Adam and their not on the blowers anymore.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;1031373 said:


> so you can imagine my panic looking at that 10 cm from yesterday.


Smoke a joint already.


----------



## creativedesigns

DeVries;1031293 said:


> You actually leave salt in your hopper? Does it not get hard or rust the crap out of everything? No washing after each use?


Like Dave said, it was only left in for the span of a couple months of no active winter weather. The salter gets emptied after every storm for the most part. Besides, its a Polycaster, so there ain't too much metal to rust! 



Pristine PM ltd;1031373 said:


> I made the mistake of letting a foremen and bobcat driver take vacation for a week starting on sat, so you can imagine my panic looking at that 10 cm from yesterday.


Thats okay! I'd be up to help ya out....lol


----------



## Triple L

DKG;1031398 said:


> Try United Bristle in Barrie. Sorry I don't know their phone #


thanks keith


----------



## creativedesigns

2cm's Tuesday overnight for Ottawa. Whats MTL lookin like Paul? :laughing:


----------



## musclecarboy

Was a bunch of stuff deleted in the last couple hours?


----------



## cet

Not that I saw.


----------



## creativedesigns

Skill testing Question for you mechanic guys!

What is this special tool used for & what does it do? :waving:


----------



## Kubota 8540

I use a zip lock baggy myself. But that one is limited to a 3 1/2 bearing.


----------



## Triple L

You can have a nice tool box Cre, but its only as good as the tools inside it... Yours is looking pretty empty..... :waving:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, I thought you were calling Cre a tool at first... and that would just be mean.


----------



## buckwheat_la

musclecarboy;1031717 said:


> Was a bunch of stuff deleted in the last couple hours?


yeah, a bunch of stuff was just deleted, sometimes i really hate how they do that.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What was the issue this time?


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1031786 said:


> What was the issue this time?


Creativedesign's nonsense


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, come on Andrew, what did you do now?


----------



## buckwheat_la

seriously, i haven't a clue, i just know that a couple of my posts were deleted


----------



## creativedesigns

Kubota 8540;1031756 said:


> I use a zip lock baggy myself. But that one is limited to a 3 1/2 bearing.


At least someone knows what that is! Useing the bearing packer gets the grease directly in the spaces. I'll be packing bearings on my 4 trailers next week!

Ah well, at least we showed Chad something new! Hes never seen a bearing packer before.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Did anyone salt last night? We had a couple puddles that froze, but I couldn't justify it...


----------



## creativedesigns

Pristine PM ltd;1031786 said:


> What was the issue this time?





musclecarboy;1031791 said:


> Creativedesign's nonsense





Pristine PM ltd;1031792 said:


> haha, come on Andrew, what did you do now?


Sorry for posting all that Plow Porn.....Next time I won't use anything with chihuahua's in it! LMAO.....:laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I believe that is called Plow Beastiality.


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1031772 said:


> You can have a nice tool box Cre, but its only as good as the tools inside it... Yours is looking pretty empty..... :waving:


My new SnapOn tool chest is not for public viewing at this time. :waving:


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1031840 said:


> Did anyone salt last night? We had a couple puddles that froze, but I couldn't justify it...


Water by 8am, you're right about no justification


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1031840 said:


> Did anyone salt last night? We had a couple puddles that froze, but I couldn't justify it...





musclecarboy;1031888 said:


> Water by 8am, you're right about no justification


We salted puddles last night, there was more then you thought and it wasn't water by 8 am it was still 0 downtown and at 6am it was -2. Just an FYI when the weather has been extremely nice no one is expecting to step on ice.


creativedesigns;1031737 said:


> Skill testing Question for you mechanic guys!
> 
> What is this special tool used for & what does it do? :waving:


Unless you packing bearing everyday all you need is a piece of cardboard and a needle on you grease gun. Your probably a regular packer though.


----------



## DeVries

Now that we are on the topic of grease and oils, do any of you guy's use the "certified labs" products? 

Are they worth the extra money over the conventional grease and oils?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1031840 said:


> Did anyone salt last night? We had a couple puddles that froze, but I couldn't justify it...


The cheap crew has been out doing the schools in my area.....


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;1031971 said:


> Now that we are on the topic of grease and oils, do any of you guy's use the "certified labs" products?
> 
> Are they worth the extra money over the conventional grease and oils?


I just bought 1 case 48 tubes. It works out to a little less then $11/tube. We use to run Superlube which was about $12-15/tube but it became hard to get so we swiched back to JD grease which was about $5/tube. We use about 48 tubes/year so the cost difference in minimal. The problem with all their stuff is you have to buy such large qauntities at one time. The Purolator truck just dropped off the grease today.


----------



## DeVries

So what you are saying then is it is a better grease than the conventional grease. I think a case will probably last me forever if what they say about the stuff is true. LOL


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1031994 said:


> The cheap crew has been out doing the schools in my area.....


Don't understand why. From what I remember Duffrin and Peel boards want salt inc not extra and yet these guys always salt even when not necessary. Maybe it is salt extra.

maybe CET knows.


----------



## creativedesigns

DeVries;1032013 said:


> So what you are saying then is it is a better grease than the conventional grease. I think a case will probably last me forever if what they say about the stuff is true. LOL


Hands Down, synthetic red grease is far better for expensive machines with 40 grease fittings.


----------



## jayman3

I have tried the syntheic grease from my Case dealer and I hate the stuff doesn't stick falls all over the machine,I have tried the grease at Princess auto the max lube stuff it works great stays where you put it and it works great on my hammer when breaking rock or frost,they have three different colors red,blus and black,the black one is the best out of the three.


----------



## creativedesigns

jayman3;1032068 said:


> I have tried the syntheic grease from my Case dealer and I hate the stuff doesn't stick falls all over the machine,I have tried the grease at Princess auto the max lube stuff it works great stays where you put it and it works great on my hammer when breaking rock or frost,they have three different colors red,blus and black,the black one is the best out of the three.


REALLY!?! LOL, I was at PrincessAuto yeaturday lookin around & decided to try one tube of the RED max. I thought the blue & black felt too soft, so I went with red. Besides it tasted better anyway.


----------



## jayman3

creativedesigns;1032119 said:


> REALLY!?! LOL, I was at PrincessAuto yeaturday lookin around & decided to try one tube of the RED max. I thought the blue & black felt too soft, so I went with red. Besides it tasted better anyway.


I have tried them all Cre believe me after you try the black one you know the saying''Once you black you never go back'':laughing:


----------



## Grassman09

New online add for the local newspaper. Will be for online only. Not sure about the text?
Spring is coming. Got a sod job to quote tomorrow.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1032038 said:


> Don't understand why. From what I remember Duffrin and Peel boards want salt inc not extra and yet these guys always salt even when not necessary. Maybe it is salt extra.
> 
> maybe CET knows.


For York Region the Public board salt is included and the Catholic board it is per time. We got an email last week saying no more salting until further notice. That was the Catholic board.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Cedar Grounds;1031994 said:


> The cheap crew has been out doing the schools in my area.....





Grassman09;1032038 said:


> Don't understand why. From what I remember Duffrin and Peel boards want salt inc not extra and yet these guys always salt even when not necessary. Maybe it is salt extra.
> 
> maybe CET knows.


Who's the cheap crew?

P Catholic is salt in, per app at your discretion. They salt once before midnite, once after:laughing:

P Public is auto salt after plowing, and when called otherwise-we work for Public.


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;1032013 said:


> So what you are saying then is it is a better grease than the conventional grease. I think a case will probably last me forever if what they say about the stuff is true. LOL


I will let you know when I've used more of it. He compared all of our greases we had in our shop and the $5 JD beat out the $15 Superlube so price doesn't mean much. I wouldn't have bought 48 tubes if I didn't think it was goo but we'll see.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1032149 said:


> New online add for the local newspaper. Will be for online only. Not sure about the text?
> Spring is coming. Got a sod job to quote tomorrow.


Looks very good!

But expensive I bet


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Grassman09;1032149 said:


> New online add for the local newspaper. Will be for online only. Not sure about the text?
> Spring is coming. Got a sod job to quote tomorrow.


The Ad looks great. Hope you get better results than I did using the local papers.

Spring is here, 
I got the kneepads out yesterday for the first time this year. Asked the wife if she wanted a new pair and she got offended for some reason :laughing:

Pulled the hammers and chisels out and split a bunch of fieldstone for capstones and facestones for a little project I'm doing. Amazing how rusty you get over the winter at reading the stone.

Anyone else here do stonework ? Or do you just stick to precast ? 
Demand seems to be moving back to traditional stonework around here over the last couple of years. payup

Supposed to get cold again overnight tonight. Not looking like any snow right now.


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;1032190 said:


> Who's the cheap crew?
> 
> P Catholic is salt in, per app at your discretion. They salt once before midnite, once after:laughing:
> 
> P Public is auto salt after plowing, and when called otherwise-we work for Public.


Peel.. You ever heard of them?:laughing: They quote pretty low and do about the same quality as there price.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1032208 said:


> Looks very good!
> 
> But expensive I bet


$1200 for 6 month.



EcoGreen Serv;1032252 said:


> The Ad looks great. Hope you get better results than I did using the local papers.


I hear ya not wasting my money on the classified adds anymore. This is strictly online only.

Might just do a big box add before May 24 for the soil business in the newspaper.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1032259 said:


> $1200 for 6 month.
> 
> I hear ya not wasting my money on the classified adds anymore. This is strictly online only.
> 
> Might just do a big box add before May 24 for the soil business in the newspaper.


$1200 per month or for a total of 6 months = 1200?


----------



## Grassman09

Total of 6 mth. I get a discount of 15% if i pay up front plus I gave them urs, JD's & Pristine's # to save and additional 5%.  payup


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

If I get a ton of telemarketing calls because of that, you will be looking for more then your CAT!!!!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1032293 said:


> If I get a ton of telemarketing calls because of that, you will be looking for more then your CAT!!!!


Damn that was funny! LOL


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1032293 said:


> If I get a ton of telemarketing calls because of that, you will be looking for more then your CAT!!!!


I didn't relax already will you. I'll tell my friends at Metrolinx to keep those deposits you gave them.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Already have them back...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1032149 said:


> New online add for the local newspaper. Will be for online only. Not sure about the text?
> Spring is coming. Got a sod job to quote tomorrow.


Nice....just don't like the "dirt"


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1032304 said:


> Already have them back...


YAY..



Cedar Grounds;1032343 said:


> Nice....just don't like the "dirt"


Oh okay. I don't like gro barks prices.


----------



## creativedesigns

Johnny, do u know anyone who is selling a diesel transfer tank? Im willing to pay $3,400 tops.


----------



## creativedesigns

.............:laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

??? Andrew, you are on a different wavelength.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

creativedesigns;1032372 said:


> Johnny, do u know anyone who is selling a diesel transfer tank? Im willing to pay $3,400 tops.


Smoke another. :laughing:


----------



## Neige

These pics are just for you Cre.


----------



## grandview

Paul,did you pay cash for that?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1032360 said:


> YAY..
> 
> Oh okay. I don't like gro barks prices.


was refering to the ad, not the quality....


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Looks good Paul. Who's machine did Kubota paint orange?


----------



## Grassman09

Paul,

any L5740's floating around there? Maybe with a Normand or Pronovo inverted.


----------



## Neige

grandview;1032387 said:


> Paul,did you pay cash for that?


With 0% financing why would you ever pay cash these days.


JohnnyRoyale;1032394 said:


> Looks good Paul. Who's machine did Kubota paint orange?


Its been 3 years in the making, and its still not available till June or July. This is the only one in all of Canada, thats why I had to get a picture of me in it.


Grassman09;1032400 said:


> Paul,
> 
> any L5740's floating around there? Maybe with a Normand or Pronovo inverted.


None that I noticed, but will keep my eyes open. Hey Dave I thought you were coming to Montreal today.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

They didn't let him cross the border, didn't pass the bi-lingual test.


----------



## creativedesigns

WOW!!! Those are really cool pics of that Kubota track mount. Paul, I think it would look good at ur shop! All nice & pretty.

Amazing.


----------



## Grassman09

Neige;1032408 said:


> With 0% financing why would you ever pay cash these days.
> 
> Its been 3 years in the making, and its still not available till June or July. This is the only one in all of Canada, thats why I had to get a picture of me in it.
> 
> None that I noticed, but will keep my eyes open. Hey Dave I thought you were coming to Montreal today.


Yea I thought so to. They called me saying the machine has had some issues. Said it was only steering to one side and they replaced a joystick and all new undercarriage at 300hrs and it has 360 now. I'm thinking that maybe that is BS and Hewit didn't want to let it go for the $2000 less we talked them down to.

You want to call them up and see what they tell you about it?


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1032411 said:


> They didn't let him cross the border, didn't pass the bi-lingual test.


Ribbit Ribbit.......


----------



## Neige

Grassman09;1032433 said:


> Yea I thought so to. They called me saying the machine has had some issues. Said it was only steering to one side and they replaced a joystick and all new undercarriage at 300hrs and it has 360 now. I'm thinking that maybe that is BS and Hewit didn't want to let it go for the $2000 less we talked them down to.
> 
> You want to call them up and see what they tell you about it?


Hey Dave tell me more, they really want to sell me something. PM me all the info and the price they gave you. I will see what I can do Friday.


----------



## Triple L

My new dumpster 
Kinda impressed with this one, the overall fit and finish and percission is unbelievable... Guess thats why they want $7,000 for them.....


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1032400 said:


> Paul,
> 
> any L5740's floating around there? Maybe with a Normand or Pronovo inverted.


There was one on ebay this week with 23 hours that sold for $32,000


----------



## snowman4

That Kubota has the heavy and expensive track unit on it by the looks of it. I wonder if you will be able to get tracks for soft material use


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

man, I remember way back when I started looking into the dump insert concept and I thought $9900 for the truckcraft with the salter attachment looked crazy expensive next to the downeaster which at the time was just a bit under 8000 for the package... now you are lucky to get them for less then 11000... That's why I looked for the Ontario made ones we now have.


----------



## Triple L

Jon, just out of curosity, with the salter on the back of yours, do you ever have trouble with it not coming back down when you dont have any weight at the front... I looked at the specs on this thing, it says it tilts 47 degree's... about 2 more degrees then anyone else on the market... In reality its not far off from being pretty much verticle... Wayy more then my downeaster, Just everytime so far it gets stuck at the top and dosent come back down... Its a PITA if you have a second person with you to get them to go and give it a pull to get it started but if your by yourself your kinda screwed... I think having the spinner at the back would make it even worse....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Never and issue with the downeasters or the Voth ones.... that sounds really annoying. the only thing I could think of is taping into the controler and extending it so you could use it while pulling it down yourself.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1032506 said:


> My new dumpster
> Kinda impressed with this one, the overall fit and finish and percission is unbelievable... Guess thats why they want $7,000 for them.....


Personally I would have bought the Downeaster.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The one downside of the Voth ones is the angle is no where close to that, so you have to give it a bit of breaking to get soil to cleanly drop. I am not sure of the degree, but it isn't 40 degree for sure.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, honestly, once you have two piston's, you can't go back, so personally, I would have bought the Voth!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1032525 said:


> Never and issue with the downeasters or the Voth ones.... that sounds really annoying. the only thing I could think of is taping into the controler and extending it so you could use it while pulling it down yourself.


The seals could just be unlubricated after sittiing for so long. Sometimes are tandem has trouble coming down the first time we use it after sitting all winter. Remember there is no warranty on it.


----------



## Triple L

true, hopefully it just needs to get worked a bit and wount be an ongoing issue... Or else I know someone who's gonna be right pissed this winter


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1032533 said:


> true, hopefully it just needs to get worked a bit and wount be an ongoing issue... Or else I know someone who's gonna be right pissed this winter


I'm sure you'll have it all fixed up by then. Looks good on the truck.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I know what you are saying... but I doubt that is the issue. Alum is just so light you almost need the power down.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Sides are a must for them, useless I find without them. Tarp kit?


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1032536 said:


> I know what you are saying... but I doubt that is the issue. Alum is just so light you almost need the power down.


Or a reallly big spring. The thing is so light 2 people can slide it out of the truck.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1032537 said:


> Sides are a must for them, useless I find without them. Tarp kit?


probally custom... I'll most likely steal the one off my downeaster since I wount be using it anymore but im not sure, kinda walked into a new business opportunity today with this new insert and I might be running 2 dump trucks for a while this spring but who knows... I imagine a truckcraft one wount be cheap....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Are they steel or Alum underneath?


----------



## Triple L

100% Aluminum...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I would guess 400 - 500. 

Are you going to sell the downeaster? I might know someone who wants it. Alot of my subs are wanting to get into the dump insert market after seeing ours all winter.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That's also what bugged me about the downeaster, steel underneath. Voth is all alum as well and it makes so much sense. i am bugging him to come out with a replacement salter, he is going to have a stainless auger, sounds like it could work well if he can get the price point down.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1032548 said:


> I would guess 400 - 500.
> 
> Are you going to sell the downeaster? I might know someone who wants it. Alot of my subs are wanting to get into the dump insert market after seeing ours all winter.


Im not sure, I kinda would like to sell it but its been soo good to me I kinda feel bad getting rid of it... It'll probally just chill out around the shop since it dosent cost me anything and only takes 5 min to install if I'd like to actually start using my truck this summer for other things then truck pulls  but thanks for letting me know, I'll keep that in mind... 

So much for the snow this weekend... I think this winters all over now....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

YEAH!!!! 

My guys are already sick of spring cleanups... and we still have 3 weeks left of it.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Pristine PM ltd;1032554 said:


> YEAH!!!!
> 
> My guys are already sick of spring cleanups... and we still have 3 weeks left of it.


Tell them to suck it up, I had to rake a 2000ft driveway today by hand because my tractor is screwed. The laneway was 3/4 crusher that never did freeze solid.

Anyone ever use one of these ?









Damn, It's getting cold out.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I use a landpride 3ph. same idea. Great for fluffing up seed beds too, prefer a Harley box rake though.

You guys know that eloquip aluminum dumps are not far off that insert price right. Fold down sides, up down power hoist and hitch plate ($8500+tax installed) last time I bought.


----------



## schrader

We haven't even started spring clean ups in the north, We still have snow in the corners and the shade areas. The guys went out yesteday to start blowing and brooming the parking lots but the wind was so strong in the afternoon we had to shut it down. Next week looks like perfect weather for spring clean ups.

Corey


----------



## Triple L

I havent even started yet either....


----------



## creativedesigns

Pristine PM ltd;1032554 said:


> YEAH!!!!
> 
> My guys are already sick of spring cleanups... and we still have 3 weeks left of it.


LOL, not in Ottawa! Were still -14 at nights, our season starts April 12 ish.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

we are not in backs yet. Just blowing roadways and front lawns that look bad. Lots of debris.
Condo's were calling 3 weeks ago, so we had to get on it, especially when some contracts are up for renewal.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Pristine PM ltd;1032663 said:


> we are not in backs yet. Just blowing roadways and front lawns that look bad. Lots of debris.
> Condo's were calling 3 weeks ago, so we had to get on it, especially when some contracts are up for renewal.


I _still_ don't know how you put up with condo's. They drive me nuts!!


----------



## schrader

heather lawn spray;1032684 said:


> I _still_ don't know how you put up with condo's. They drive me nuts!!


You just have to get used to them, around here they are the only work around. We have very little comercial work and the residential prices are beat to the ground. Condo's pay well but require alot of attention. On a side note it is freezing out there today, BRRRRR.

Corey


----------



## musclecarboy

heather lawn spray;1032684 said:


> I _still_ don't know how you put up with condo's. They drive me nuts!!


I'm sure they drive him nuts too!: Keeps everyone busy so I'm sure it can't be TOO badpayup


----------



## creativedesigns

Looks like Santa came agian! LOL, he shows up at my house Everyday! I knind of like that!!  :waving:

Those Stihl diamond blades are perfect, just the right price & economical.

What brand do the rest of you guys use? Target, Task, Freud...?


----------



## EFI

We use Core Cut for all our concrete cutting needs .

http://www.diamondproducts.com/dp_home.htm


----------



## DeVries

I'm not happy at all with the Stihl blades. I use the target ones, you pay for what you get, most of the time the cheaper the blade the shorter it's life span.


----------



## musclecarboy

DeVries;1032711 said:


> I'm not happy at all with the Stihl blades. I use the target ones, you pay for what you get, most of the time the cheaper the blade the shorter it's life span.


I believe in this FOR SURE. Cheap blades aren't worth it IMO


----------



## Neige

creativedesigns;1032703 said:


> Looks like Santa came agian! LOL, he shows up at my house Everyday! I knind of like that!!  :waving:
> 
> Those Stihl diamond blades are perfect, just the right price & economical.
> 
> What brand do the rest of you guys use? Target, Task, Freud...?


Whats going Cree, you keep all you tools in your living room, or do you have carpeting in your garage?


----------



## snowman4

Neige;1032729 said:


> Whats going Cree, you keep all you tools in your living room, or do you have carpeting in your garage?


Millionaire.....


----------



## snowman4

creativedesigns;1032703 said:


> Looks like Santa came agian! LOL, he shows up at my house Everyday! I knind of like that!!  :waving:
> 
> Those Stihl diamond blades are perfect, just the right price & economical.
> 
> What brand do the rest of you guys use? Target, Task, Freud...?


Hilti!


----------



## CGM Inc.

we also use Stihl.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

We buy ours here. Great product, been using them for years and we're very happy with them.

http://www.cm-equip.com/index.php


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;1032729 said:


> Whats going Cree, you keep all you tools in your living room, or do you have carpeting in your garage?


LOL I was thinking the same thing. Are you still married cre?


----------



## grandview

Guys are already doing mulch jobs around the left over snow banks.


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1032800 said:


> Guys are already doing mulch jobs around the left over snow banks.


They use multch in Buffalo?


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1032806 said:


> They use multch in Buffalo?


Yes,we call it mulch,you call it left over beer hops!


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;1032703 said:


> Looks like Santa came agian! LOL, he shows up at my house Everyday! I knind of like that!!  :waving:
> 
> Those Stihl diamond blades are perfect, just the right price & economical.
> 
> What brand do the rest of you guys use? Target, Task, Freud...?





Neige;1032729 said:


> Whats going Cree, you keep all you tools in your living room, or do you have carpeting in your garage?





JD Dave;1032798 said:


> LOL I was thinking the same thing. Are you still married cre?


Cre, why dont you post up some pictures of your shop


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

JD Dave;1032798 said:


> LOL I was thinking the same thing. Are you still married cre?


Possibly not for long 

Then again there's the value of a tolerant women, Mine came home yesterday to find a Racebike in the foyer because it was dropping well below freezing and I've already taken the antifreeze out 

I have a couple brushcutter blades that just say "Total" and "Japan" on them that I picked up somewhere years ago. They're carbide tipped and are the best I've ever used, they zip through 4" & 5" Birch, Elm and Maple like butter.

I found the Sthil ones don't last very long on hardwoods.


----------



## Triple L

EcoGreen Serv;1032813 said:


> I found the Sthil ones don't last very long on hardwoods.


Im think Cre is talking about quick cut blades for concrete not brush blades but either way, its good to know...


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Triple L;1032819 said:


> Im think Cre is talking about quick cut blades for concrete not brush blades but either way, its good to know...


Opps, My Bad. 
I think they'd last a lot less on concrete


----------



## rooferdave

EcoGreen Serv;1032813 said:


> Possibly not for long
> 
> Then again there's the value of a tolerant women, Mine came home yesterday to find a Racebike in the foyer because it was dropping well below freezing and I've already taken the antifreeze out
> 
> I have a couple brushcutter blades that just say "Total" and "Japan" on them that I picked up somewhere years ago. They're carbide tipped and are the best I've ever used, they zip through 4" & 5" Birch, Elm and Maple like butter.
> 
> I found the Sthil ones don't last very long on hardwoods.


On that topic I had to come home and explain to my wife how I just bought a 36 ft trojan cruiser! (boat) btw anyone got any ideas how I can get it from penetang to toronto?

a local has quoted me $975.00 to deliver it to toronto and I guess it is reasonable,thoughts guys?


----------



## grandview

Maybe your wife is mad at because she don't like Trojans?


----------



## heather lawn spray

grandview;1032909 said:


> Maybe your wife is mad at because she don't like Trojans?


So. . . what you are saying is that his wife doesn't want to see Dave in a 36 foot Trojan?!?


----------



## Bajak

rooferdave;1032897 said:


> On that topic I had to come home and explain to my wife how I just bought a 36 ft trojan cruiser! (boat) btw anyone got any ideas how I can get it from penetang to toronto?
> 
> a local has quoted me $975.00 to deliver it to toronto and I guess it is reasonable,thoughts guys?


From Penetang to Port Severn take the lock system to Tenton then to Toronto.
Or head around Tobermory make your way to Pelee Island (make sure and stop so you can say you were at the most southern point of Canada) then to Toronto.
Probably take just as long either way because the Trent Severn is mostly no wake.

Congrats on the toy. Expensive past time.
Don't know what the price of delivery should be. Make sure it's all insured of course.


----------



## creativedesigns

This pic is just for you Chad!

The first Echo product I ever bought yesterday. But really, Im a STIHL guy thru & thru.

This is what I do with spare pocket change!  :waving:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am a big fan of the price and power of the BR600's, but we have blown up 5 over the last year. The new ones don't have the issue the older ones do, but it still annoys me. We worked out a deal with our dealer through Stihl, but I really hope they have worked out their issues.

I am not a fan of the Echo, the shindaiwa's are nice but pricey.


----------



## creativedesigns

Pristine PM ltd;1032995 said:


> I am not a fan of the Echo, the shindaiwa's are nice but pricey.


Did u know Echo owns Shindaiwa.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Still were separate last time I bought shin, and if they are smart they will keep things that way.


----------



## CGM Inc.

creativedesigns;1032993 said:


> This pic is just for you Chad!
> 
> The first Echo product I ever bought yesterday. But really, Im a STIHL guy thru & thru.
> 
> This is what I do with spare pocket change!  :waving:


We only run Echo blowers without issues......


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;1032993 said:


> This pic is just for you Chad!
> 
> The first Echo product I ever bought yesterday. But really, Im a STIHL guy thru & thru.
> 
> This is what I do with spare pocket change!  :waving:


You shoulda just thrown that spare change in the toilot  

Your not Stihl guy thru and thru if you buy a echo when Stihl has by far the best blower on the market IMO....

That is a nice blower tho, hopefully it works out good for you...


----------



## Triple L

Here Cre, Just for you! Jiged up the push broom to work on the little Deere instead of my pick-up since my trucks are too fancy to actually do any work anymore..... Show your 'bota how its done


----------



## DeVries

Sorry, your vid ain't workin


----------



## Triple L

thats wierd, try this

http://www.youtube.com/user/cjltriplel?feature=mhw4

the last couple seconds show how much it actually pushes..;


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It says there is an error on your page.


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1033069 said:


> the last couple seconds show how much it actually pushes..;


My woman can push more than that! LOL :laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

damnit... forgot about Earth Hour and left all the front lights on. Looks like no one on my street participated though.


----------



## Grassman09

I'll take an Echo over those stupid 4 mix still overpriced bulky blowers good choice Cre ont he Echo.

Cre do you know a guy named John McDonald from Ottawa?

Hes selling a 09 L5740 with 300hrs Roberge inverted blower for $49'000 when new is what $50'000?


----------



## creativedesigns

Pristine PM ltd;1033077 said:


> damnit... forgot about Earth Hour and left all the front lights on. Looks like no one on my street participated though.


LOL, I bet'ya EcoGreen from Creemore, Ont participated in Earth Hour!

JD Daves Earth Hour extends until Midnight! wink wink  :laughing:


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1033049 said:


> You shoulda just thrown that spare change in the toilot
> 
> Stihl has by far the best blower on the market IMO....


That particular Echo blower has more cc's than Stihl's largest backpack blower.

Chad, are you one of those guys that would take Briggs & Straton over a Honda or Kawasaki engine? LOL LOL.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1033082 said:


> I'll take an Echo over those stupid 4 mix still overpriced bulky blowers good choice Cre ont he Echo.
> 
> Cre do you know a guy named John McDonald from Ottawa?
> 
> Hes selling a 09 L5740 with 300hrs Roberge inverted blower for $49'000 when new is what $50'000?


There's one on ebay right now. Just the tractor but the buy it now is $32,000 I think.

http://cgi.ebay.com/KUBOTA-TRACTOR-...cmdZViewItemQQptZTractors?hash=item4a9fba536b


----------



## Grassman09

Ohh ok. I found one on craigslist in Texas for a bit more but it has a loader and back blade. A tad further then Iowa thou.


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;1033092 said:


> That particular Echo blower has more cc's than Stihl's largest backpack blower.
> 
> Chad, are you one of those guys that would take Briggs & Straton over a Honda or Kawasaki engine? LOL LOL.


I agree the echo does beat stihl by a whopping 3 mph... But I still say .... Good luck Cre!


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1033134 said:


> Ohh ok. I found one on craigslist in Texas for a bit more but it has a loader and back blade. A tad further then Iowa thou.


Dave, Here's pretty much your best deal going and its not even that far away...

http://www.cazenoviaequipment.com/used-tractors.htm

I do find it funny that its at a John Deere dealership tho :laughing:


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1033151 said:


> I agree the echo does beat stihl by a whopping 3 mph... But I still say .... Good luck Cre!


Just like Ford is the best, & QuakerState oil is the best... ect ect, Eh! Chad lol.

I guess people think lotto 649 is the best because they always think theyr gonna win!

BEST is a very vauge word.


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;1033165 said:


> Just like Ford is the best, & QuakerState oil is the best... ect ect, Eh! Chad lol.
> 
> I guess people think lotto 649 is the best because they always think theyr gonna win!
> 
> BEST is a very vauge word.


Cre's wife told him he was the best she ever had. LOL


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Pristine PM ltd;1032995 said:


> I am a big fan of the price and power of the BR600's, *but we have blown up 5 over the last year. * The new ones don't have the issue the older ones do, but it still annoys me. We worked out a deal with our dealer through Stihl, but I really hope they have worked out their issues.
> .


I was thinking of buying one of them this year, Maybe I'll just stick with the BR420
I doubt I'd be a fan after blowing 5 up.

Never tried a ECHO, but they do have a 5yr warranty and a 300hr rated engine, Maybe I'll try one this year.



creativedesigns;1033083 said:


> LOL, I bet'ya EcoGreen from Creemore, Ont participated in Earth Hour!




Nope I didn't
Those events are a joke in my opinion. 
Ohhhh I'm turned my lights off for a hour !, I'm helping the environment !, I feel all warm, Green and fuzzy now !. 
Then go back to doing the same thing the other 8759 hours a year.

People just do what's easy. Around here Torontonians build 6000 sq/ft weekend McMansions that get heated year round. But at least they use GeoThermal so they're "Green". :laughing: So funny when the pinheads get their $900/ month electrical bills for heating. :laughing:

My house in contrast is a passive solar design utilizing a large thermal mass. If it's 0F out and sunny, my place will be over 65F with absolutely no heat on. In the summer, my place rarely goes over 70F with no A/C on.

This year I'm planning on converting the domestic hot water to solar using thermo dynamics collectors and a in ground thermal mass heat retention system, The whole system will be powered by solar powered pumps. Possibly utilized in conjunction with in floor radiant heating. My electric bills will be almost nothing.

Or maybe I could just turn the light out a hour a year.


----------



## musclecarboy

EcoGreen Serv;1033185 said:


> I was thinking of buying one of them this year, Maybe I'll just stick with the BR420
> I doubt I'd be a fan after blowing 5 up.
> 
> Never tried a ECHO, but they do have a 5yr warranty and a 300hr rated engine, Maybe I'll try one this year.
> 
> Nope I didn't
> Those events are a joke in my opinion.
> Ohhhh I'm turned my lights off for a hour !, I'm helping the environment !, I feel all warm, Green and fuzzy now !.
> Then go back to doing the same thing the other 8759 hours a year.
> 
> People just do what's easy. Around here Torontonians build 6000 sq/ft weekend McMansions that get heated year round. But at least they use GeoThermal so they're "Green". :laughing: So funny when the pinheads get their $900/ month electrical bills for heating. :laughing:
> 
> My house in contrast is a passive solar design utilizing a large thermal mass. If it's 0F out and sunny, my place will be over 65F with absolutely no heat on. In the summer, my place rarely goes over 70F with no A/C on.
> 
> This year I'm planning on converting the domestic hot water to solar using thermo dynamics collectors and a in ground thermal mass heat retention system, The whole system will be powered by solar powered pumps. Possibly utilized in conjunction with in floor radiant heating. My electric bills will be almost nothing.
> 
> Or maybe I could just turn the light out a hour a year.


WOW I'm interested. Any links to more info on this stuff?


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

musclecarboy;1033188 said:


> WOW I'm interested. Any links to more info on this stuff?


TDI is in Halifax, they make very efficient panels http://www.thermo-dynamics.com/

You may also be able to get provincial and federal rebates, Thermo Dynamics makes the only Certified single panel system in Canada. They NEED to be certified to quality for the $2500 Fed & Provincial rebates.
Ontario
http://www.mei.gov.on.ca/en/energy/conservation/?page=home-energy-audit-and-retrofit-rebate-programs

Federal

http://oee.nrcan.gc.ca/residential/personal/retrofit-homes/retrofit-qualify-grant.cfm

http://www.ecoaction.gc.ca/ecoenergy-ecoenergie/retrofithomes-renovationmaisons-eng.cfm

Thermal Mass heat storage is decidedly very low tech. It started by a cave man heating a rock in a fire to keep him warm at night.

A lot of people use a outdoor underground tank, Normally a concrete septic tank. Filled with rocks as a heat storage tank. The concept is really simple. As the hot liquid flows through the tank it heats up the mass. A heat exchanger in the tank was water heated as it flows through then heats the water in your indoor storage tank and of water heater.

You don't need a thermal mass system. Using a super insulated indoor storage tank (Looks like a second water heater ) also works. Just not as well if you get a week of no sun in the winter.

There are 100s of different ways to design a system.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

EcoGreen Serv;1033185 said:


> I was thinking of buying one of them this year, Maybe I'll just stick with the BR420
> I doubt I'd be a fan after blowing 5 up.
> 
> Never tried a ECHO, but they do have a 5yr warranty and a 300hr rated engine, Maybe I'll try one this year.
> 
> Nope I didn't
> Those events are a joke in my opinion.
> Ohhhh I'm turned my lights off for a hour !, I'm helping the environment !, I feel all warm, Green and fuzzy now !.
> Then go back to doing the same thing the other 8759 hours a year.
> 
> People just do what's easy. Around here Torontonians build 6000 sq/ft weekend McMansions that get heated year round. But at least they use GeoThermal so they're "Green". :laughing: So funny when the pinheads get their $900/ month electrical bills for heating. :laughing:
> 
> My house in contrast is a passive solar design utilizing a large thermal mass. If it's 0F out and sunny, my place will be over 65F with absolutely no heat on. In the summer, my place rarely goes over 70F with no A/C on.
> 
> This year I'm planning on converting the domestic hot water to solar using thermo dynamics collectors and a in ground thermal mass heat retention system, The whole system will be powered by solar powered pumps. Possibly utilized in conjunction with in floor radiant heating. My electric bills will be almost nothing.
> 
> Or maybe I could just turn the light out a hour a year.


We have alot of the BR600's, the first generation did have a valve flaw, that the new ones don't have. We are slowly working them out and our dealer has been great getting us new ones for very cheap.

I have two BR420's... and unless you are doing smaller stuff, they drive you nuts. They have no power next to the 600.

Your house sounds really cool, good luck with the new upgrades.


----------



## PrecisionSnow

Well, winter appears to be done. Staff removed all of our driveway markers yesterday. Sad to see them go...they looked pretty good! 

Walk behind snow blowers will get 'summerized' tomorrow and put in storage. Next we'll be painting Bobcats...gotta decide on a) how best to do that and b) what colour combination to use (I'm thinking white with green rear door and rims, instead of orange).


----------



## creativedesigns

Went to visit my _Stihl _dealer just for YOU Pristine & Triple L :laughing:

I brought home something big & bulky! :redbounce LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

creativedesigns;1033231 said:


> Went to visit my _Stihl _dealer just for YOU Pristine & Triple L :laughing:
> 
> I brought home something big & bulky! :redbounce LOL


I'm sure everyone wishes they were more like you.....

That saw is a waste of money, 420's are plenty powerful enough


----------



## DeVries

What no diamond blade? You're a millionaire afterall LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

My fathers best friend owns a small engine shop in Germany for +40 years now, used to be a stihl guy for small machines and Husqvarna for saws. We have been talking a while back when I was in Germany, he doesn't sell Stihl anymore because it is crap.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Does he like Solo?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Echo.........
Not sure if SOLO is still around, used to have a Moped from them.


----------



## creativedesigns

DeVries;1033236 said:


> What no diamond blade? You're a millionaire afterall LOL


If you look 3 pages back, I have a picture of 3 new Diamond blades I just bought!


----------



## CGM Inc.

guess they still are....


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1033241 said:


> My fathers best friend owns a small engine shop in Germany for +40 years now, used to be a stihl guy for small machines and Husqvarna for saws. We have been talking a while back when I was in Germany, he doesn't sell Stihl anymore because it is crap.


Funny how you hardly see anything but Stihl cut off saws. All my stuff is still but it's all more then 10 years old and I couldn't ask for anything any better. You guys use your stuff more in a week then I do in a year though.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yep, Solo is still around, and I hear they have a great product, but no support.

I was looking at going all solo a few years back. Really nice trimmers and blowers, and the dealer, their dealer... said not to. He wasn't going to spend a fortune on parts, so when something went down, it was down for awhile.


----------



## creativedesigns

musclecarboy;1033235 said:


> I'm sure everyone wishes they were more like you.....


Ya, I can believe that!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1033252 said:


> when something went down, it was down for awhile.


It was like that before i got married. LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, yep, the good old days.


----------



## snowman4

Here ya go Cre!


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

JD Dave;1033254 said:


> It was like that before i got married. LOL


Wedding Rings seem to cause suction blockage issues :laughing:



Pristine PM ltd;1033220 said:


> We have alot of the BR600's, the first generation did have a valve flaw, that the new ones don't have. We are slowly working them out and our dealer has been great getting us new ones for very cheap.
> 
> I have two BR420's... and unless you are doing smaller stuff, they drive you nuts. They have no power next to the 600.
> 
> Your house sounds really cool, good luck with the new upgrades.


The 420 is used mostly just on walkways and driveways, If they've got the problems worked out maybe I'll give one a try. I don't know if a BR600 it would replace the Little Wonder walk behind for leafs and large areas. It's great but the size and weight are a pain.

For the guys that use a lot of concrete, Who do you find is prices best ?
I've got a project that will need 39 Cubic Meters this year.


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;1033231 said:


> Went to visit my _Stihl _dealer just for YOU Pristine & Triple L :laughing:
> 
> I brought home something big & bulky! :redbounce LOL


Now you finally got it right again Cre...

Altho Im a little jelous now that you got that 700... I got a 420


----------



## sven_502

Where I work we sell stihl, and like JD dave says from what I see most people seem to run the stihl saws, at least around here. The biggest problem I see with the stihl saws is they can't stand up to being ran over by idiots in trucks. It's laughable some of the stuff people bring us to fix.

More seriously though, the majority of broken down saws people bring us are just simply because of poor maintenance, like when people don't understand that air filters require changing. The new 410s and 420s you aren't even supposed to blow them out, just replace. That and alot of people just simply mix the gas wrong. The stihls seem to be pretty picky about the 50:1. 

We rent out a fleet of them and always mix the gas correctly (premium) with the stihl oil (expensive) and they don't give us too much trouble. One thing they do seem to be known for is ignition switches though.


----------



## Triple L

whats worse in the fuel mix, a little too much oil or not enough?

I always add just a little extra....


----------



## sven_502

Triple L;1033299 said:


> whats worse in the fuel mix, a little too much oil or not enough?
> 
> I always add just a little extra....


To be perfectly honest I'm not the one that works on them, but I just know he says that on the older ts400 saws it wasn't a big deal if they ran rich, but the newer ones are picky about it. I can ask him more specifically why if you'd like.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Anyboby running Partner saws? We bought one after a Stihl of ours crapped out and the guys like it better.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1033299 said:


> whats worse in the fuel mix, a little too much oil or not enough?
> 
> I always add just a little extra....


...and never run them till they're dry. It shortens the life.


----------



## ff1221

JohnnyRoyale;1033328 said:


> Anyboby running Partner saws? We bought one after a Stihl of ours crapped out and the guys like it better.


Used to have a Partner K650, best saw I ever owned but I needed a 14" so I bought a Stihl 700 but it is no comparison to a Partner, just half the price. Now don't get me wrong, I run only Stihl chainsaws, trimmers and blowers, but a Partner (Husqvarna) Quick Cut in my opinion is better than a Stihl.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nice Broom setup TripleL.... that would have come in handy for me today.

Rented a pickup broom/sweeper for the bobcat yestarday afternoon to sweep today. Ran 2 passes 20ft long and its stopped working. Took a look at it and a tooth on sprocket that drives the chain broke. GRR!
Last time I tried to rent it they had it ready oh but it had no BRISTLES!!

Im thinking perhaps I should just buy my own.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1033250 said:


> Funny how you hardly see anything but Stihl cut off saws. All my stuff is still but it's all more then 10 years old and I couldn't ask for anything any better. You guys use your stuff more in a week then I do in a year though.


We also run Stihl cut-off saws, have 3 of them.


----------



## CGM Inc.

snowman4;1033262 said:


> Here ya go Cre!


Nice!


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1033344 said:


> Nice Broom setup TripleL.... that would have come in handy for me today.
> 
> Rented a pickup broom/sweeper for the bobcat yestarday afternoon to sweep today. Ran 2 passes 20ft long and its stopped working. Took a look at it and a tooth on sprocket that drives the chain broke. GRR!
> Last time I tried to rent it they had it ready oh but it had no BRISTLES!!
> 
> Im thinking perhaps I should just buy my own.


Naw just buy my snow blower we can figure out a way to put bristles on it. Keep an eye on e bay i see some good ones come up cheap usually in the winter when you are not looking for one on don't want to spend the $$$ on one.

or do search throe search tempest for one. Maybe battlefield has one for sale.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grassman09;1033395 said:


> Naw just buy my snow blower we can figure out a way to put bristles on it. Keep an eye on e bay i see some good ones come up cheap usually in the winter when you are not looking for one on don't want to spend the $$$ on one.
> 
> or do search throe search tempest for one. Maybe battlefield has one for sale.


Can't I buy both? Im interested in your blower just the end of the season deals havent even started to show up yet and with the Us $ so close to par.... well I just saw a 2007 CTD for $21900. Im doing the cleanups, taking a trip to vegas, then I will study the books a bit and figure out what I need to spend for 2010.


----------



## Grassman09

Yea for sure buy a sweeper and my blower. Its not going anywhere. 07 5.9 for 21? That's a good price. Brampton battlefield has a CAT high flow blower for sale its smaller then mine also allot more $$ too.


----------



## JD Dave

This Thursday I'm having a GTG in my shop. Nothing fancy, I'll either cook burgers or we can order pizza and wings. Everyone is welcome. PM me if you want my address. Not sure what time it should start. What do you guys think. I'm pretty flexible.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

6:30 is a nice round number! 

Sounds good Dave, really nice of you to host such a rag tag group.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1033477 said:


> 6:30 is a nice round number!
> 
> Sounds good Dave, really nice of you to host such a rag tag group.


am or pm. :laughing:


----------



## rooferdave

if you are cooking burgers, let me know and I will buy them and bring em with me...please let me know your address or maybe I can hitch a lift with Jon if I ask him nice


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1033480 said:


> am or pm. :laughing:


If I start drinking in the morning you guys won't like me much by dinner time. LOL


rooferdave;1033488 said:


> if you are cooking burgers, let me know and I will buy them and bring em with me...please let me know your address or maybe I can hitch a lift with Jon if I ask him nice


 6:30pm is fine with me. I know Jon wants my wife to make burgers I'll have to ask her if she will.


----------



## rooferdave

JD Dave;1033495 said:


> If I start drinking in the morning you guys won't like me much by dinner time. LOL
> 
> 6:30pm is fine with me. I know Jon wants my wife to make burgers I'll have to ask her if she will.


should I bring some? Should I get my wife to make them or just buy ready made?


----------



## snowman4

I would need to be back in Ottawa for 10:30pm for my sweeping shift. I have school on Thursdays until noon. 

Seriously considering it, just don't know how smart of an idea it would be...!


----------



## snowman4

I would need to be back in Ottawa for 10:30pm for my sweeping shift. I have school on Thursdays until noon. 

Seriously considering it, just don't know how smart of an idea it would be...!


----------



## cet

snowman4;1033519 said:


> I would need to be back in Ottawa for 10:30pm for my sweeping shift. I have school on Thursdays until noon.
> 
> Seriously considering it, just don't know how smart of an idea it would be...!


You only have 10.5 hours off. I know I drive like an old lady but I think you would be driving that long. Skip school, phone in sick for work and you should be good.


----------



## snowman4

cet;1033531 said:


> You only have 10.5 hours off. I know I drive like an old lady but I think you would be driving that long. Skip school, phone in sick for work and you should be good.


Here is my take on that:

I am an "employee" of a snow removal contractor; I am not the contractor myself (although I'm looking to get into it on my own in a couple years).

With that being said, I made next to nothing this past winter. That means I have to try and get as many house as possible sweeping - definitely not going to call in sick!

School, I skipped all of last week due to sweeping and I will be missing a bit more this week and missed a few classes over the winter. I sort of can't miss anymore or I'm wasting money! 

With all that said though, it will snow, so I won't have to sweep! :laughing:


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

ff1221;1033337 said:


> Used to have a Partner K650, best saw I ever owned but I needed a 14" so I bought a Stihl 700 but it is no comparison to a Partner, just half the price. Now don't get me wrong, I run only Stihl chainsaws, trimmers and blowers, but a Partner (Husqvarna) Quick Cut in my opinion is better than a Stihl.


How did you find the power ?
I'm looking for a saw for perimeter starting cuts in stones a little larger than interlock or concrete .


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;1033473 said:


> This Thursday I'm having a GTG in my shop. Nothing fancy, I'll either cook burgers or we can order pizza and wings. Everyone is welcome.


Looking forward to it! Not to be rude - but, I think I have Jon's support when I say that I hope you've brushed up on your BBQ skills! :laughing:

All kidding aside - Thursday shouldn't be a problem - see you then.



JD Dave;1033473 said:


> I'm pretty flexible.


TMI Dave.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

EcoGreen Serv;1033541 said:


> How did you find the power ?


Our Partner saw has a 14 inch blade and has pleny of power.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Which model do you have Johnny ?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

EcoGreen Serv;1033546 said:


> Which model do you have Johnny ?


I believe its a 760, but I'm not 100 % sure. I'll check when Im at the shop.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1033473 said:


> This Thursday I'm having a GTG in my shop. Nothing fancy, I'll either cook burgers or we can order pizza and wings. Everyone is welcome. PM me if you want my address. Not sure what time it should start. What do you guys think. I'm pretty flexible.


 let me know what I can bring...


----------



## DeVries

Saturday would be a lot better for a gtg. Sorry don't think I'll be there.


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;1033555 said:


> Saturday would be a lot better for a gtg. Sorry don't think I'll be there.


I could do it on Sat if that works for everyone else. What do you guys think.


----------



## Triple L

either day is good for me,


----------



## Grassman09

JD,

Will you be selling fluid film cases at the GTG? Maybe DKG can bring his spud guns over.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1033583 said:


> JD,
> 
> Will you be selling fluid film cases at the GTG? Maybe DKG can bring his spud guns over.


No I won't have any for sale, sorry. You can ask keith about his cannon.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Im in if its Thursday after 6.


----------



## JD Dave

Thursday night 6:30 is confirmed. Sorry but can't please everyone. My wife has plans for Easter dinner on Sat and you guys aren't invited so says my wife LOL. We'll be having burgers if you guy want to bring a bag of chips or some sort of side that would be great. Feel free to bring a friend if he like talking snow. Well last year it turned into an interlock party.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1033473 said:


> This Thursday I'm having a GTG in my shop. Nothing fancy, I'll either cook burgers or we can order pizza and wings. Everyone is welcome. PM me if you want my address. Not sure what time it should start. What do you guys think. I'm pretty flexible.


Or everyone can come to Ottawa! I serve Rib-Eye steaks & Corona for everyone! I have a genuine stainless steel BBQ on the patio of my mansion. I'll even bring the young lady dancers! LOL 

(Bud Light for CET, cause he doesn't like lime beers)


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;1033592 said:


> Or everyone can come to Ottawa! I serve Rib-Eye steaks & Corona for everyone! I have a genuine stainless steel BBQ on the patio of my mansion. I'll even bring the young lady dancers! LOL
> 
> (Bud Light for CET, cause he doesn't like lime beers)


Give us your address, I'll rent a 12 seater. 6pm good?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1033594 said:


> Give us your address, I'll rent a 12 seater. 6pm good?


Im Closed on Friday. Im in

Lets just hire TripleL Haul Ass Haullage to pull us there... We could put both my dodges on his trailer and let him pull us there... Thats 8 people right there. I bet he would love to say he pulled 2 dodges to the capital. :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1033604 said:


> Im Closed on Friday. Im in
> 
> Lets just hire TripleL Haul Ass Haullage to pull us there... We could put both my dodges on his trailer and let him pull us there... Thats 8 people right there. I bet he would love to say he pulled 2 dodges to the capital. :laughing:


Good idea.


----------



## PlatinumService

It would be nothing unusual seeing a chev pulling a dodge... or 2


----------



## Neige

creativedesigns;1033592 said:


> Or everyone can come to Ottawa! I serve Rib-Eye steaks & Corona for everyone! I have a genuine stainless steel BBQ on the patio of my mansion. I'll even bring the young lady dancers! LOL
> 
> (Bud Light for CET, cause he doesn't like lime beers)


Hey Cre Im in.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It would be fun to all go and crash Cre's place. We already posted his address!


----------



## snowman4

creativedesigns;1033592 said:


> Or everyone can come to Ottawa! I serve Rib-Eye steaks & Corona for everyone! I have a genuine stainless steel BBQ on the patio of my mansion. I'll even bring the young lady dancers! LOL
> 
> (Bud Light for CET, cause he doesn't like lime beers)


Are you at all serious? Like I don't think the rib eye steaks are necessary, we could do something more simple like burgers. But if you really are a millionaire and want to do steaks I'm down!

Either way, I think just a simple meet and greet would be a good idea. It's been 3 years I've been trying to meet you in person! 

In all seriousness, let me know!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Andrew is a ghost, try and hire him for a job and see if he shows!!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1033654 said:


> It would be fun to all go and crash Cre's place. We already posted his address!


Plus I'm sure he has a seperate spare room for all of us to stay. We can probably go downstairs to the spa in the morning when we awake after getting room service.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Chips and Moosehead it is...


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1033667 said:


> Chips and Moosehead it is...


Mnnnnnn.


----------



## cet

Ottawa sounds like fun. Steaks sound even better. Bud Light........................:crying:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

we really should one day, anyway, see you guys Thursday. I can give you a lift if you need it Roofer Dave, give me a call.


----------



## nicksplowing

i'll be there with philly cheesesteaks and


----------



## JD Dave

nicksplowing;1033686 said:


> i'll be there with philly cheesesteaks and


Great I don't have to make burgers.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1033697 said:


> Great I don't have to make burgers.


That put a smile on everyone's face.

J/K


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1033604 said:


> Im Closed on Friday. Im in
> 
> Lets just hire TripleL Haul Ass Haullage to pull us there... We could put both my dodges on his trailer and let him pull us there... Thats 8 people right there. I bet he would love to say he pulled 2 dodges to the capital. :laughing:


Is yours a mega cab? Cedar Grounds has a mega cab it would be more comfortable then the extended cabs we have.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1033701 said:


> That put a smile on everyone's face.
> 
> J/K


Your jokes are almost as old as you.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1033750 said:


> Is yours a mega cab? Cedar Grounds has a mega cab it would be more comfortable then the extended cabs we have.


I love my MEGACAB!


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1033668 said:


> Mnnnnnn.


You are easy to please!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Stephan likes drive in movies with the wife!


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1033604 said:


> Lets just hire TripleL Haul Ass Haullage to pull us there... We could put both my dodges on his trailer and let him pull us there... Thats 8 people right there. I bet he would love to say he pulled 2 dodges to the capital. :laughing:


U betcha buddy! That would be a cool picture ah, Sounds like a plan


----------



## Triple L

Hay Cre, I'll even haul up my newest toy i just picked up today and we can wash the siding on your mansion for hosting the party for us LOL...

I've wanted a hotsy for the past 10 years and finally got one today :yow!: Electric 3000 psi with diesel powered steam burner


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1033807 said:


> Hay Cre, I'll even haul up my newest toy i just picked up today and we can wash the siding on your mansion for hosting the party for us LOL...
> 
> I've wanted a hotsy for the past 10 years and finally got one today :yow!: Electric 3000 psi with diesel powered steam burner


Persoanlly I would have bought Karcher.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Graffiti removal?


----------



## DeVries

Gotta love a Hotsy. I've got one and you can remove anything with the hot water that comes outta that sucker.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries;1033822 said:


> Gotta love a Hotsy. I've got one and you can remove anything with the hot water that comes outta that sucker.


.......cause sometimes the hot air around here just doesn't cut it.

Spent the whole day tracing (then rewiring) the trailer brake control then the trailer. I always hate when you shoulda started at the other end...


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1033807 said:


> Hay Cre, I'll even haul up my newest toy i just picked up today and we can wash the siding on your mansion for hosting the party for us LOL...
> 
> I've wanted a hotsy for the past 10 years and finally got one today :yow!: Electric 3000 psi with diesel powered steam burner


Was that the one that was like $2000 on Kijiji or something?


----------



## ff1221

EcoGreen Serv;1033541 said:


> How did you find the power ?
> I'm looking for a saw for perimeter starting cuts in stones a little larger than interlock or concrete .


My Partner had tons of power, always started first or second pull, and rarely needed the filters cleaned. Another company I worked for had a K950 with a 14" and it was really powerful, since then they have come out with the K750, power and weight of the 650 with a 14" blade, if you have the capital I'd buy the Partner.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

ff1221;1033873 said:


> My Partner had tons of power, always started first or second pull, and rarely needed the filters cleaned. Another company I worked for had a K950 with a 14" and it was really powerful, since then they have come out with the K750, power and weight of the 650 with a 14" blade, if you have the capital I'd buy the Partner.


I checked with a small local dealer and he gave me a price on $1250 on the K750, I got the impression from prior posts they were less expensive than the Stihls.
So it's more than a TS420 and just a bit less than a TS700.

It's gonna have to wait a bit, I want to get a new trimmer and blower before anything else.

Any of the T.O. Stihl dealers more flexible on prices ?, They're pretty much MSRP here.

Dave, The kids Basketball game got rescheduled so I'll be able to come Thursday. I'll have the Wifey whip up a side dish.


----------



## Triple L

DeVries;1033822 said:


> Gotta love a Hotsy. I've got one and you can remove anything with the hot water that comes outta that sucker.


This is my first hot water washer so im kinda excited!!!



Grassman09;1033827 said:


> Was that the one that was like $2000 on Kijiji or something?


That one was just a toy: 1500 psi or something stupid... This one was a bit more then that....


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

EcoGreen Serv;1033875 said:


> I checked with a small local dealer and he gave me a price on $1250 on the K750, I got the impression from prior posts they were less expensive than the Stihls.
> So it's more than a TS420 and just a bit less than a TS700.
> 
> It's gonna have to wait a bit, I want to get a new trimmer and blower before anything else.
> 
> Any of the T.O. Stihl dealers more flexible on prices ?, They're pretty much MSRP here.
> 
> Dave, The kids Basketball game got rescheduled so I'll be able to come Thursday. I'll have the Wifey whip up a side dish.


We bought ours at RobEns Equipment 6 Cardico Drive Gormley, ON L0H 1G0 (905) 888-9323. Good guys (HONEST) and their prices are right.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Triple L;1033807 said:


> Hay Cre, I'll even haul up my newest toy i just picked up today and we can wash the siding on your mansion for hosting the party for us LOL...
> 
> I've wanted a hotsy for the past 10 years and finally got one today :yow!: Electric 3000 psi with diesel powered steam burner


Nice purchase. Thats on my "To Buy" list someday soon too.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1033902 said:


> We bought ours at RobEns Equipment 6 Cardico Drive Gormley, ON L0H 1G0 (905) 888-9323. Good guys (HONEST) and their prices are right.


I was there last week looking at BIG reversible plate compactors and saws, the guy seemed cool and honest. Hmmm... I forget his name.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1033817 said:


> Graffiti removal?


I'm sure its just to wash all his stuff payup


----------



## creativedesigns

musclecarboy;1033914 said:


> I was there last week looking at BIG reversible plate compactors.


I have a reversable Diesel plate for sale if ur interested. Wacker DPU 6055.


----------



## musclecarboy

creativedesigns;1033966 said:


> I have a reversable Diesel plate for sale if ur interested. Wacker DPU 6055.


Thats a BIG mofo. How much $$? How many hours? How old? PM me.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1033778 said:


> Stephan likes drive in movies with the wife!


Guess you talk about someone else...I'm spelled different! 
In the doghouse anyway since I forgot her B-Day!:crying:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

wow!! Not a good move! Sorry Stefan! I hate it when people put an H in Jon!


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;1033976 said:


> Guess you talk about someone else...I'm spelled different!
> In the doghouse anyway since I forgot her B-Day!:crying:


At least your in the dog house, I would be looking for a new house.

You must have been pretty busy to miss that. One year my wife forgot our anniversary. I love it when the shoe's on the other foot.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;1033983 said:


> wow!! Not a good move! Sorry Stefan! I hate it when people put an H in Jon!


Your the only John I know who spells John without an H. What are you-Dutch or Swedish?


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1033997 said:


> Your the only John I know who spells John without an H. What are you-Dutch or Swedish?


Are you going to try and come on Thursday John? Looks like there should be around 10 or so guys coming.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Jonathan, so when you shorten it, doesn't make any sense adding letters, unless you are American! haha


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

JohnnyRoyale;1033997 said:


> Your the only John I know who spells John without an H. What are you-Dutch or Swedish?


SO i guess spelling John , Siôn wound really get confusing.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, I know a Jaan, which is Estonian for John.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave, if I decide to come up with Miley, is it okay if we bring Justin Bieber? LOL :laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'll bring some jumbo ball park hot dogs and buns.

sweeping tonight payup


----------



## snowman4

creativedesigns;1033966 said:


> I have a reversable Diesel plate for sale if ur interested. Wacker DPU 6055.


Do you have a pic of you using it? :waving:


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1034051 said:


> I'll bring some jumbo ball park hot dogs and buns.
> 
> sweeping tonight payup


Perfect thanks.


----------



## creativedesigns

snowman4;1034054 said:


> Do you have a pic of you using it? :waving:


Yup! Here ya go........:waving:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1034012 said:


> Are you going to try and come on Thursday John? Looks like there should be around 10 or so guys coming.


I'll try, but cant commit right now. Have family in from Montreal this week. I'll know better on Thursday. PM me your address when you get a minute just in case I do get a chance to break free.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah John, try and come, it will be a good time!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;1034086 said:


> yeah John, try and come, it will be a good time!


Maybe if that ********* millionaire Cre shows up.:laughing:


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1033915 said:


> I'm sure its just to wash all his stuff payup


U betcha, not a money maker... Just an expense... Kinda hard to take in anywhere since its 240 volt unless I take the genny along to....

Hay if anyone wants those walker dump bins, $120 and i'll bring them up to the get to gether...

Gotta love spring clean-up, 2 truck loads of thatch yesterday ... But I kinda do like working in a t-shirt again.... My dad was like "man that high dumper for the walker is the best thing ever... I dont know how people dont see the value in those dump bins..."


----------



## CGM Inc.

out of 2 new sites we started and another 5 ton dump truck load....


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1033983 said:


> wow!! Not a good move! Sorry Stefan! I hate it when people put an H in Jon!


Ups....I'm sure I did that too! Jon :salute:


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1033988 said:


> At least your in the dog house, I would be looking for a new house.
> 
> You must have been pretty busy to miss that. One year my wife forgot our anniversary. I love it when the shoe's on the other foot.


Had the alarm on the BB set for 8.30 AM.....got up in the morning had the spring clean-up in my head, all the new Guys coming in, etc. I noticed that I forgot it b4 the BB told me but after breakfast with the wife that was still a little late.


----------



## creativedesigns

JohnnyRoyale;1034087 said:


> Maybe if that ********* millionaire Cre shows up.:laughing:


Pauls meeting me at my mansion, then off to Daves party! Along with the Corona transport truck! lol

Besides, Johnny really wants to meet a celebrity....:laughing:


----------



## Neige

JohnnyRoyale;1034084 said:


> I'll try, but cant commit right now. Have family in from Montreal this week. I'll know better on Thursday. PM me your address when you get a minute just in case I do get a chance to break free.


Hey Johnny if your coming up to Montreal give me a call. 514 608 4675.


----------



## Neige

creativedesigns;1034141 said:


> Pauls meeting me at my mansion, then off to Daves party! Along with the Corona transport truck! lol
> 
> Besides, Johnny really wants to meet a celebrity....:laughing:


The only way Im going to Daves is if I can get a cheep flight. So far its not looking very good.


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;1034165 said:


> The only way Im going to Daves is if I can get a cheep flight. So far its not looking very good.


I'm sure you could just drive to Cre's, he'll have room on his jet for you.


----------



## snowman4

snowman4;1033520 said:


> I would need to be back in Ottawa for 10:30pm for my sweeping shift. I have school on Thursdays until noon.
> 
> Seriously considering it, just don't know how smart of an idea it would be...!


Just realised Friday is Good Friday. That means I don't have to work thursday night. Now I'm seriously considering it.


----------



## CGM Inc.

we took all plow's off today and 1 salter of the dump trucks.........


----------



## JD Dave

snowman4;1034204 said:


> Just realised Friday is Good Friday. That means I don't have to work thursday night. Now I'm seriously considering it.


Your more then welcome but in all honesty were not that interesting. LOL


----------



## snowman4

JD Dave;1034231 said:


> Your more then welcome but in all honesty were not that interesting. LOL


I guess you're on the OTHER side of Toronto eh? That may change my mind. Maybe I will wait until Paul's equipment show to meet you guys (And Cre  LOL)


----------



## JD Dave

snowman4;1034234 said:


> I guess you're on the OTHER side of Toronto eh? That may change my mind. Maybe I will wait until Paul's equipment show to meet you guys (And Cre  LOL)


Sounds good. I waited to meet Cre at Paul's and he wouldn't answer his damn phone. Paul took a pic and he is standing behind me. LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Wonder what happened to my buddy Oasis?


----------



## snowman4

JD Dave;1034241 said:


> Wonder what happened to my buddy Oasis?


Oasis???????


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1034241 said:


> Wonder what happened to my buddy Oasis?


ya havent seen him on here in a while...


----------



## Triple L

Just found out, some dude got stabbed to death by a 14 year old kid yesterday about a 1 min walk from my house.... This EXACT same thing happened just 5 or 6 years ago to someother dude by another 14 year old, about a minute walk, just in the other direction from my house... Thats crazy when you think about it! Its not like I live in a rough area of town at all... Heck there really isnt a rough area of town in kitchener / waterloo.... What are kids thinking these days


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1034241 said:


> Wonder what happened to my buddy Oasis?


Yea? He used to send me PM's about all the hot topics when we had the PS chatrooms goin'....lol :bluebounc


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1034235 said:


> Sounds good. I waited to meet Cre at Paul's and he wouldn't answer his damn phone. Paul took a pic and he is standing behind me. LOL


It can be busy at times being a Celebrity! LOL, the local TV reporter even interviewed me at the Beer tent! :laughing:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Neige;1034163 said:


> Hey Johnny if your coming up to Montreal give me a call. 514 608 4675.


Won't be in Montreal anytime soon. I have family here from Cowansville this week. If you're ever out that way and in the mood for a nice Italian meal, they own and run the best italian resto in the area. Both Stallone and Di Niro (among others) agree.


----------



## Grassman09

snowman4;1034234 said:


> I guess you're on the OTHER side of Toronto eh? That may change my mind. Maybe I will wait until Paul's equipment show to meet you guys (And Cre  LOL)


Its not that far from Toronto. You are on the 401 anyhow just take the 410 there is now a exit at Mayfield Rd. U need to take the Gardenr Expy to get to the real T.O. Go to both gtgs.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I don't know what happened to Oasis, I used to talk to him once in awhile. He works the Dufferin corridor and I was going have him quote on some of my places out that way. 

What other GTG Dave Grassman?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;1034300 said:


> What other GTG Dave Grassman?


The one in your mouth...

Everyone's coming!:laughing:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Sorry Jon-just had too.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1034300 said:


> I don't know what happened to Oasis, I used to talk to him once in awhile. He works the Dufferin corridor and I was going have him quote on some of my places out that way.
> 
> What other GTG Dave Grassman?


Well as far as I know everyone is invited to Montreal for pauls show, its even in the SIMA mag. You just need to pay. For Daves (JD's) you just need to bring food and Moosehead.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

ah, misunderstood, thought you meant in TO. Felt left out! ha

Thanks John, now you have to come to Dave's for that one!


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1034316 said:


> ah, misunderstood, thought you meant in TO. Felt left out! ha


Oh sorry Jon. Are you that bored of clean up work already?


----------



## CGM Inc.

:realmad::realmad::realmad: SNOW for Wednesday!


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1034361 said:


> :realmad::realmad::realmad: SNOW for Wednesday!


what... im seeing + 16 and rain...


----------



## DeVries

Cedar Grounds;1034361 said:


> :realmad::realmad::realmad: SNOW for Wednesday!


That's what you get for putting the winter toys away.

Actually we are doing that on Saturday


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1034363 said:


> what... im seeing + 16 and rain...


They are saying 10-15cm but when it's that far away who know. A nice spring snow storm would be nice. Also my neighbour has a 7220 with a loader with 600 hours on it and he wants 50k for it if anyone wants it. It's like brand new.


----------



## Mr.Markus

That's why I don't start sweeping till 2nd week in April, this nice weather sure gets the phone ringing though. ( I heard it was closer to 30cm by 8am)


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1034367 said:


> They are saying 10-15cm but when it's that far away who know. A nice spring snow storm would be nice. Also my neighbour has a 7220 with a loader with 600 hours on it and he wants 50k for it if anyone wants it. It's like brand new.


600? OR 6000? that sounds about the price for one with 6000 hours.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1034373 said:


> 600? OR 6000? that sounds about the price for one with 6000 hours.


600 it's a today only sale.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1034372 said:


> That's why I don't start sweeping till 2nd week in April, this nice weather sure gets the phone ringing though. ( I heard it was closer to 30cm by 8am)


30cm even better. Good thing I didn't put my snow shoes away yet.


----------



## musclecarboy

LOL This forum will never let you down


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1034379 said:


> 30cm even better. Good thing I didn't put my snow shoes away yet.


HAHAHAHA, these jokes are only good until noon..... Good one guys...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1034378 said:


> 600 it's a today only sale.


I had a feeling that was comming. April fools right Dave 

Im thinking a gtg at your place on this day is not such a good idea.

Am I the only one that is going to show up? 
Am I going to show up to a dodge haters convention?

I really dont want to be told my hamburger is really made from something else.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1034389 said:


> I really dont want to be told my hamburger is really made from something else.


Like farmer hamburgers on groundhog day????! lol
Lotsa road kill in Dave's neck of the woods I'd be suspicious.:whistling:


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1034399 said:


> Like farmer hamburgers on groundhog day????! lol
> Lotsa road kill in Dave's neck of the woods I'd be suspicious.:whistling:


I won't tamper with the food. LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1034363 said:


> what... im seeing + 16 and rain...


April fools...


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Been way too long since I last visited. 12 pages of reading.... Worst of all I missed the GTG..... Things are starting to get busy here in the tropics. Everyone needs it cleaned yesterday and my arms are not at 100% yet. Washed over 500 cars in two days, off on Friday and Sat another 500, plus two Tim Hortons.

LLL the Hotsy will suit your needs well but make sure you change the fuel filter on the burner and get a new fuel spray nossel. NTM It has been years since I ran a hot water unit, I have been thinking on rebuilding mine again for the 5th time... Problem is I only need it to remove chewing gum on sidewalks during the summer months. It sits on the top of the tanker and bounces around way too much. Always breaking the ceramics on the ignighter.


----------



## JD Dave

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1034441 said:


> Been way too long since I last visited. 12 pages of reading.... Worst of all I missed the GTG..... Things are starting to get busy here in the tropics. Everyone needs it cleaned yesterday and my arms are not at 100% yet. Washed over 500 cars in two days, off on Friday and Sat another 500, plus two Tim Hortons.
> 
> LLL the Hotsy will suit your needs well but make sure you change the fuel filter on the burner and get a new fuel spray nossel. NTM It has been years since I ran a hot water unit, I have been thinking on rebuilding mine again for the 5th time... Problem is I only need it to remove chewing gum on sidewalks during the summer months. It sits on the top of the tanker and bounces around way too much. Always breaking the ceramics on the ignighter.


It's tonight you havn't missed it yet. It's a bit of a drive though and I know your tired.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Just got back from the farm, salters and plows are oiled and stored away now! See everyone tonight!!!


----------



## rooferdave

Jon is picking me up soon, Dave I did not hear back about burgers so my wife is makinf us a dip and she got us some nacho chips... should I get beer also? Or is the millionaire bringing enough corona for all of us?


----------



## JD Dave

rooferdave;1034457 said:


> Jon is picking me up soon, Dave I did not hear back about burgers so my wife is makinf us a dip and she got us some nacho chips... should I get beer also? Or is the millionaire bringing enough corona for all of us?


I have king cans of Keiths your welcome to. Sorry about not getting back to you about the burgers, my wife made them. Thank your wife for the dip please.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Just got home,
Heading out in a couple minutes. Looks like a good night to 2 wheel it


----------



## Neige

JohnnyRoyale;1034291 said:


> Won't be in Montreal anytime soon. I have family here from Cowansville this week. If you're ever out that way and in the mood for a nice Italian meal, they own and run the best italian resto in the area. Both Stallone and Di Niro (among others) agree.


I go up near Cowansville once in a while, I will definately go have dinner there next time.


----------



## Neige

Have a great time at Dave s, really wish I could be there. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## creativedesigns

Neige;1034471 said:


> Have a great time at Dave s, really wish I could be there. Have a great weekend everyone.


I was thinkin' of prank calling Daves house earlier when all the guys were there! LOL, that would'a been funny!  ....... But then a couple neighbours came by for the Sens game!


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Dave,
Thanks for hosting a great evening. Little chilly on the way home. Brrrrrrrrr.
Please pass on my thanks to your wife, Great Burgers !
Damn that's a big Combine.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nice to put faces to the names, (even if you're all just 14 yr olds with social enigmas.) Dave,what time did your dad send you to bed?...
Good times, Good times.


----------



## jayman3

Too bad it was a bit too far for me for a meet and greet,glad to hear that is went good.I guess the Millionare's lear jet couldn't get off the runway maybe he will make it next time.LOL


----------



## GMC Driver

Thanks for hosting last night Dave. Had a good time, and the burgers were great!!

Had a hard time getting home - every road up the escarpment was blocked off by police, had to make quite a detour to get home. Almost as big of a detour as we took to get there - LOL!

Here's why:

http://www.thespec.com/News/BreakingNews/article/746606


----------



## DeVries

I was in our yard taking off salters and plows with the guy's yesterday and we saw the smoke. After about half an hour the rockets were starting to launch into the air. Looked pretty cool.:yow!:

Thank goodness the huge yellow tanks didn't go, I probably would have had to replace the windows in my house LOL


----------



## creativedesigns

How're Ya this mornin' JD Dave! LOL  :waving: :waving:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Thanks again Dave! Great to get together once a year like this!


----------



## cet

Had a great time as usual last night. It was good to meet a few different people.

Dave pulled an all nighter Cre, he is doing site checks now. Should be back soon.

I didn't think it was going to snow again but PPM put all his stuff away so now we are in trouble.


----------



## Triple L

It was great talking with all you guys last night 

The burgers were amazing again, My dad was like why didnt you pack one to go for me LOL


----------



## rooferdave

http://s948.photobucket.com/albums/ad329/mongoose36/GTG with JD/

here is a link for pics of last night.. if you can all help me I would be pleased to put captions, descriptions, names to the pics

Jon the last pics are of the trailer you are looking at I thought easier to put them here and when you copy I will delete them or you can ask what the guys think for you

great time last night! A big thank you to Dave!


----------



## rooferdave

I realise some of the pics are dark, but I did not want to miss anyone and I just wanted to share the pics, I can edit later


----------



## musclecarboy

Great night, thanks Dave


----------



## Mr.Markus

rooferdave;1034603 said:


> http://s948.photobucket.com/albums/ad329/mongoose36/GTG with JD/
> 
> here is a link for pics of last night.. if you can all help me I would be pleased to put captions, descriptions, names to the pics
> 
> Jon the last pics are of the trailer you are looking at I thought easier to put them here and when you copy I will delete them or you can ask what the guys think for you
> 
> great time last night! A big thank you to Dave!


Had my witness protection liason airbrush me out... lol
You almost blew my cover.


----------



## RAZOR

I had a great time thanks for being a great host Dave!


----------



## buckwheat_la

looks like you guys all had a blast!!! kind of like a sewing circle for the Ontario plowers, seriously though it is good you all can have a good time together, beer, burgers, but......................where were the strippers?


----------



## creativedesigns

Whos the guy wearin' the plad shirt? ......Johnny Royale? LOL LOL.

@JD Dave, What are u doin' to ur truck? ....looks like the front grill & fenders are off? :waving:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What do you guys think? $2200, but it needs some work. Lights and brakes are fine.


----------



## creativedesigns

Pristine PM ltd;1034621 said:


> What do you guys think? $2200, but it needs some work. Lights and brakes are fine.


....already sold to a Celeb in MTL.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Another useful post, thanks Andrew!


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1034627 said:


> Another useful post, thanks Andrew!


LOL seriously......

The trailer looks pretty good, what's the size and GVW? If it only needs cosmetic work it doesn't look too bad


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

numbers on the sticker didn't make alot of sense to me. GVW 3200 - 1500 was the other number... GAW? KG? I assume it can hold 7000lbs minus the weight of the trailer...


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1034630 said:


> numbers on the sticker didn't make alot of sense to me. GVW 3200 - 1500 was the other number... GAW? KG? I assume it can hold 7000lbs minus the weight of the trailer...


Yeah everything would be in KG. It looks like a 7000lb cap trailer. Have you priced a brand new equivalent to compare?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

nothing that heavy duty. Something basic would be around $3200, that new... not sure. Also has nice add on's


----------



## JD Dave

Thanks for coming guys I had a great time also. The only side we ate was Roofer Daves and know I have an unopened container of potatoe salad and 5 bags of chips to eat. LOL Next year it's burgers and hotdogs only. Thanks to all those who brought something. My wife let me sleep in this morning and she cleaned the shop up for me.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1034640 said:


> My wife let me sleep in this morning and she cleaned the shop up for me.


soon you will have her doing the site checks too.

good to meet everyone. lots for me to learn still.

see ya on the beach


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1034644 said:


> soon you will have her doing the site checks too.
> 
> good to meet everyone. lots for me to learn still.
> 
> see ya on the beach


Good thing you brought those hotdogs, we needed them.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1034644 said:


> soon you will have her doing the site checks too.
> 
> good to meet everyone. lots for me to learn still.
> 
> see ya on the beach


With the set up you have I think many of us have the learning to do.


----------



## creativedesigns

musclecarboy;1034628 said:


> LOL seriously......


Seriously what???

BTW Diesel plate $7,500


----------



## CGM Inc.

Had a great time too! Thanks Dave!
Your Dad is awesome!


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1034654 said:


> Had a great time too! Thanks Dave!
> Your Dad is awesome!


Thanks, my dad enjoys meeting new people.


----------



## CGM Inc.

I missed his dog! Don't tell me it passed away!


----------



## PlatinumService

I had a great time last night dave, i love your place. It was nice putting faces to everyone, Im already looking forward to next year
Cheers


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1034675 said:


> I missed his dog! Don't tell me it passed away!


They had to put it down 6 weeks ago, it was sad day.


PlatinumService;1034686 said:


> I had a great time last night dave, i love your place. It was nice putting faces to everyone, Im already looking forward to next year
> Cheers


Glad you had fun, you seemed to fit in well.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1034630 said:


> numbers on the sticker didn't make alot of sense to me. GVW 3200 - 1500 was the other number... GAW? KG? I assume it can hold 7000lbs minus the weight of the trailer...


Jon,

If you plan to get it sand blasted add that into the price $1500 easy. A local blaster wants $550 to blast and paint my old Daniels 7.5' back plow. $330 to blast 14" x 12' x 2 and epoxy paint on the inside of my dump trailer Friday. Was the cheap salt I was buying off Cedar Grounds this winter.:crying:

Let me know I might rent a blaster (My 810 is showing its age also) Unless Chad can get us a deal.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;1034719 said:


> They had to put it down 6 weeks ago, it was sad day.
> 
> Glad you had fun, you seemed to fit in well.


haha, that might not be a complement! Fitting in with this crowd... I don't know.



> Jon,
> 
> If you plan to get it sand blasted add that into the price $1500 easy. A local blaster wants $550 to blast and paint my old Daniels 7.5' back plow. $330 to blast 14" x 12' x 2 and epoxy paint on the inside of my dump trailer Friday. Was the cheap salt I was buying off Cedar Grounds this winter.
> 
> Let me know I might rent a blaster (My 810 is showing its age also) Unless Chad can get us a deal.


Na, not looking at doing anything that crazy money wise. Just cheap spray and go. If you do rent a sandblaster, let me know.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1034719 said:


> They had to put it down 6 weeks ago, it was sad day.


Sorry to hear that


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1034762 said:


> haha, that might not be a complement! Fitting in with this crowd... I don't know.
> 
> Na, not looking at doing anything that crazy money wise. Just cheap spray and go. If you do rent a sandblaster, let me know.


is that the blue/yellow trailer that was in the photo gallery?
I'm looking for another trailer as well just for brush, doesn't need to be fency.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1034648 said:


> With the set up you have I think many of us have the learning to do.


Thanks

I set my clock in the truck 15mins fast so that everything is done with time to spare.

Someone needs to make a pick a mix spreader. If I had the option to spread salt or sand... damn that would be nice


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1034646 said:


> Good thing you brought those hotdogs, we needed them.


I think that was only cause TripleL had like 4 burgers and 6 dogs.

so just don't invite him next time and we will be fine. Kidding.

BTW - for weather its hot, sunny and port hope has float your fanny down the ganny. 
Great day


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Cedar Grounds;1034799 said:


> is that the blue/yellow trailer that was in the photo gallery?
> I'm looking for another trailer as well just for brush, doesn't need to be fency.


yeah, has a bit of rust on the sides, nothing major, just is a bit heavy duty for me, and I was hoping to spend a bit less.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1034835 said:


> yeah, has a bit of rust on the sides, nothing major, just is a bit heavy duty for me, and I was hoping to spend a bit less.


Guess it has braks on it, etc.
has it been yellow stickered recently?
Any better pictures?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Has brakes, and I assume he will sticker it. So you think it is worth it? Those are the only pictures.


----------



## CGM Inc.

wouldn"t pay 2000 for it....


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1034833 said:


> I think that was only cause TripleL had like 4 burgers and 6 dogs.
> 
> so just don't invite him next time and we will be fine. Kidding.
> 
> BTW - for weather its hot, sunny and port hope has float your fanny down the ganny.
> Great day


LOL, I never even got to try the hotdogs you brought... Everyone gets mad when theres left overs so I took care of the problem


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Grassman09;1034739 said:


> Jon,
> 
> If you plan to get it sand blasted add that into the price $1500 easy. A local blaster wants $550 to blast and paint my old Daniels 7.5' back plow. $330 to blast 14" x 12' x 2 and epoxy paint on the inside of my dump trailer Friday. Was the cheap salt I was buying off Cedar Grounds this winter.:crying:
> 
> Let me know I might rent a blaster (My 810 is showing its age also) Unless Chad can get us a deal.


Wow, that's expensive !. GTA I guess. I charge a bit more than 1/2 that to sandblast, Prime with epoxy etching primer and paint with Nason single stage catalyzed urethane. Can also be colour matched to a truck paint.

You'd never get those prices up here.


----------



## Triple L

Watch it snow now that the salters are put away......................

My little brothers head is about the size of Creatives, Just the only thing is he's only 12 not 20 or 30... He's always telling me how he has the biggest and best as you can see by the photo "Look Chad, Myns 10 feet long" LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Fly fishing?


----------



## grandview

Triple L has ***** envy


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, I hope not with a 12 year old!


----------



## Shaw

Triple L;1034913 said:


> Watch it snow now that the salters are put away......................
> 
> My little brothers head is about the size of Creatives, Just the only thing is he's only 12 not 20 or 30... He's always telling me how he has the biggest and best as you can see by the photo "Look Chad, Myns 10 feet long" LOL


Lol That happen to me last season. It was not nice and the only salter that Ledesma Landscaping had was on the F550 and it decided to stop working for some reason. I had to shovel salt out off the F550 over at Providence Healthcare Centre. It was a long night lol, but It pretty good to said that you wont be needing then until November or so whenever there needed.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1034898 said:


> LOL, I never even got to try the hotdogs you brought... Everyone gets mad when theres left overs so I took care of the problem


There were 2 hotdogs left on the barby in the morning that you hogs missed. LOL


----------



## JD Dave

The shop looks well setup now.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1034961 said:


> The shop looks well setup now.


Thanks Dave, Its coming around...


----------



## creativedesigns

I guess Chad was being serious about starting up his side business with his new fifth wheel trailer!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

creativedesigns;1035036 said:


> I guess Chad was being serious about starting up his side business with his new fifth wheel trailer!


Well if thats him then 
this must be you...

Creative Designs
Your Online Highland Dancing Shop

http://www.creativedesigns2100.com
Scottish Apparel

Well doesn't that just put a whole new meaning to "up yer kilt"

Back to the weather. Sunny sunny day. Everything looks dirty out there. The big malls were getting the sweeping done in my area. Need a good rain for things to look better. 
Cleaned the trucks. I do Not liking black, its not so fun to polish.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1034960 said:


> There were 2 hotdogs left on the barby in the morning that you hogs missed. LOL


Damn I could have taken one for the road. Took me an hour and 45 to get home.

I had my window down past the sunoco and 2 guys in a ford f250 pulled up beside me kinda playin a bit and for a moment in my mind I was wishing I had my red truck...

go go gadget smarty. they took off and were stock, I didnt waste my time, but later wished I had.


----------



## snowman4

I'm looking for a small utility trailer or small dump trailer if anyone knows of anything. I'm pretty broke at the moment (lack of snow) but need this trailer to start making money. If one of you has a trailer and is willing to work something out that would be great.

In any case, let me know if you know of anything. Thank you.


----------



## snowman4

I figured Cre might have a few lying around his backyard. I hear he only uses his 7 ton dumps 3 times before they get retired.


----------



## buckwheat_la

snowman4;1035243 said:


> I figured Cre might have a few lying around his backyard. I hear he only uses his 7 ton dumps 3 times before they get retired.


i have one i might be willing to part with, unfortunately i am in Alberta, so i am not sure how worth while it would be to come here.


----------



## snowman4

buckwheat_la;1035262 said:


> i have one i might be willing to part with, unfortunately i am in Alberta, so i am not sure how worth while it would be to come here.


I'll be there tomorrow.


----------



## buckwheat_la

lol, shouldn't we talk price first!!!, wow and here i thought i would never get the $15 000 i was asking, seriously though, let me know how serious you are, and we can go from there.


----------



## CGM Inc.

what a crazy day.........


----------



## creativedesigns

snowman4;1035272 said:


> I'll be there tomorrow.


LOL, why don't u just get a JOB with another "Smart" oriented, reputable interlock company (who drives Fords btw) & you can make all this fast cash for yur addictions!

I can set u up with someone if u like....Absolute interlock in Ottawa. :salute:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Cedar Grounds;1035290 said:


> what a crazy day.........


Because of Cre? haha


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;1035292 said:


> LOL, why don't u just get a JOB with another "Smart" oriented, reputable interlock company (who drives Fords btw) & you can make all this fast cash for yur addictions!
> 
> I can set u up with someone if u like....Absolute interlock in Ottawa. :salute:


What Cre you not hiring? I thought a huge company of your size would be in need of workers this time of year :whistling:


----------



## DeVries

We are looking for two more guy's this spring. I put an add in the local paper and was blown away by the responses. In the first day I had almost 30 phone calls and 12 resumes. Shows that the economy for the most part is not as good as it should be. The nice thing is for me though I can finally get really fussy with who I hire.


----------



## heather lawn spray

DeVries;1035427 said:


> We are looking for two more guy's this spring. I put an add in the local paper and was blown away by the responses. In the first day I had almost 30 phone calls and 12 resumes. Shows that the economy for the most part is not as good as it should be. The nice thing is for me though I can finally get really fussy with who I hire.


All those phone calls are why I will instruct the applicants to respond by e-mail with a resume


----------



## Triple L

30-40 mm of rain for thursday 

Imagine if that was snow... LOL


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;1035462 said:


> 30-40 mm of rain for thursday
> 
> Imagine if that was snow... LOL


It's not permitted to snow. I put away the plows salters and blowers!!


----------



## creativedesigns

heather lawn spray;1035464 said:


> It's not permitted to snow. I put away the plows salters and blowers!!


Just got the rest of the Yellow Salt bins put away this morning!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The doller hit parity today. ussmileyflagtymusic

not sure how that affects some of you guys but Im sure grandview is looking for more warehouse space for all the stuff thats getting shipped to his place... lol

a buddy of mine writes articles to subscribers in the us and isn't too excited cause his main money comes from the states.

for me it means some good deals to be bought state side. maybe another wideout?
[email protected] where are ya?

if only we could go par in the cost of beer ... whats a bottle down there $1.40 and up here $4 lol 

I got a truck load of lumber here I could take it down to grandview and build a shed for all the stuff that we could ship him.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

creativedesigns;1035490 said:


> Just got the rest of the Yellow Salt bins put away this morning!


Did you put your boat in the water yet? :laughing:


----------



## creativedesigns

JohnnyRoyale;1035544 said:


> Did you put your boat in the water yet? :laughing:


Why Johnny? Arre youu expectiiing Snow....


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

creativedesigns;1035563 said:


> Why Johnny? Arre youu expectiiing Snow....


Nah...rumor has it your yacht attracts the most beautifully voluptuous women. :laughing:


----------



## snowman4

creativedesigns;1035292 said:


> LOL, why don't u just get a JOB with another "Smart" oriented, reputable interlock company (who drives Fords btw) & you can make all this fast cash for yur addictions!
> 
> I can set u up with someone if u like....Absolute interlock in Ottawa. :salute:


Never heard of them?

Although I do have to work for someone for free for 1 week as part of school placement........


----------



## Mr.Markus

Spring is Here!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Oh man, that is the worst... best video!


----------



## creativedesigns

snowman4;1035566 said:


> Never heard of them?
> 
> Although I do have to work for someone for free for 1 week as part of school placement........


Yea, I remember that! I did mine with Newfoundlandscape. They seemed to be chill guys at the time, but they got verry jealous when I started Creative Group Ltd.


----------



## CGM Inc.

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## musclecarboy

Spotted this at a friend's shop today... not bad for a Ford


----------



## DeVries

Hey you spotted my new truck.


----------



## creativedesigns

To: JohnnyRoyale.

I have an exceptional Diesel Transfer Tank unit for sale.  Its custom aluminum checker plate pattern, with electric nozzle sensor featuring auto shut-off. Stainless steel mounting bolts & red color motor. Asking price $3,750 obo. :waving:

Sincerely,

Jim Lahey (Vice Pres)
"SanJuan" Pools & Spas


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1035575 said:


> Oh man, that is the worst... best video!


I guess he got back out. LOL


----------



## Neige

Well another first for us. I dont think we will ever do this again so early in the season in my life time.


----------



## jayman3

Neige;1035621 said:


> Well another first for us. I dont think we will ever do this again so early in the season in my life time.


It is early to be putting sod down but with the weather we have been having why not,Don't you think it would be faster to move those rolls of sod around with a bucket :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Triple L

Neige;1035621 said:


> Well another first for us. I dont think we will ever do this again so early in the season in my life time.


WOW there cutting up your way already Paul....

I called today to see if they've started cutting yet cause I needed a skid or two for a job... They said they wount be starting until the end of the month.... Isnt that something...


----------



## Neige

Triple L;1035626 said:


> WOW there cutting up your way already Paul....
> 
> I called today to see if they've started cutting yet cause I needed a skid or two for a job... They said they wount be starting until the end of the month.... Isnt that something...


:laughing: The best part is it came from Ontario.:laughing:


----------



## Triple L

Neige;1035630 said:


> :laughing: The best part is it came from Ontario.:laughing:


and from the company I called today... Compact sod, or Green horizions group of farms.... Now thats just stupid...


----------



## grandview

I think JD should drive the lumber truck down here.Something like this would work for all of JD's stuff.


----------



## grandview

Paul, why are your guys not alternating the sod?


----------



## McGaw

Sod farm just east of london on highway 2 has been selling sod


----------



## creativedesigns

grandview;1035636 said:


> Paul, why are your guys not alternating the sod?


You mean staggering the sod layout? Ya I noticed that too.......


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1035633 said:


> and from the company I called today... Compact sod, or Green horizions group of farms.... Now thats just stupid...


I was just going to say it looks like Ontario Sod..

Chad Zander & Smilsky usually are the early ones. When I have big Sod jobs I order from a place in Alliston.

Less weeds in the turf less torn up rolls too. Not all that impressed with the stuff that comes from Caledonia Hamilton way. Guess its better out your way. Only when I need a skid or 2 or rolls I go to the Ontario sod in Oakville.

Paul,

You need that Kubota or Cat with Tracks to drop the skid so your guys do not need to walk all that far. Plus you can use it to level the ground.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I noticed no road curbs either. Kind of odd to be sodding before curbs no?


----------



## Grassman09

could be a model home for a developer.. Area looks like it sorta from what one can see.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

creativedesigns;1035609 said:


> To: JohnnyRoyale.
> 
> I have an exceptional Diesel Transfer Tank unit for sale. Its custom aluminum checker plate pattern, with electric nozzle sensor featuring auto shut-off. Stainless steel mounting bolts & red color motor. Asking price $3,750 obo. :waving:
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Jim Lahey (Vice Pres)
> "SanJuan" Pools & Spas


3750 and no water seperator? Your a scammer!

So you became a San Juan dealer eh Cre? Best of luck to you-keep your shrinks number handy for when the nightmares start keeping you up at night-you're going to want to talk to someone. :laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Fairgreen out of Markham said mid-april. I need some ASAP, so I might call around. People are going nuts for this weather, but all this moisture won't be good for sod cutting.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1035691 said:


> Fairgreen out of Markham said mid-april. I need some ASAP, so I might call around. People are going nuts for this weather, but all this moisture won't be good for sod cutting.


Why don't you hire TripleL transport out of KW. I have there # somewhere here.... Your sod co sounds like the one I use. Guys name is rob and they are a mom and pop type operation?


----------



## musclecarboy

Grassman09;1035694 said:


> Why don't you hire TripleL transport out of KW. I have there # somewhere here.... Your sod co sounds like the one I use. Guys name is rob and they are a mom and pop type operation?


The Fairgreen owner drives a Maserati... a bit more than a mom and pop LOL


----------



## ff1221

Forecast up here says 1cm of snow for tomorrow and Friday, with daytime highs of 8 and 5 respectively, hope that nightmare doesn't come true, my foreman is coming back to work today to put away all the snow equipment, not that we would go out for 1cm anyways. Might slow some of these landscape customers down a bit though.


----------



## GMC Driver

A little surprised to see pics of sod here this morning - that's early! Congrats Paul - just hope my clients don't know about PlowSite!

Had a client (builder) ask last week why we hadn't started. Mentioned he saw on the news that BMO field got done a few weeks ago already. I told him that for the same square meter pricing, we could try too. It's going to be another month at least (I hope!).

We use Vanderwoude's out of Mount Hope - they cut a nice roll. They also have farms in Breslau, but have cut in Mount Brydges, Alliston, as they have arrangements with other companies. They brought sod to Huntsville for me.


----------



## Neige

grandview;1035636 said:


> Paul, why are your guys not alternating the sod?


We dont stagger our sod in Quebec, we only stagger when we have been drinking. 


Grassman09;1035672 said:


> could be a model home for a developer.. Area looks like it sorta from what one can see.


Right on the money, they are having an open house this Friday. The local papers where there taking pictures, really just a publicity stunt.


GMC Driver;1035711 said:


> A little surprised to see pics of sod here this morning - that's early! Congrats Paul - just hope my clients don't know about PlowSite!
> 
> Had a client (builder) ask last week why we hadn't started. Mentioned he saw on the news that BMO field got done a few weeks ago already. I told him that for the same square meter pricing, we could try too. It's going to be another month at least (I hope!).
> 
> We use Vanderwoude's out of Mount Hope - they cut a nice roll. They also have farms in Breslau, but have cut in Mount Brydges, Alliston, as they have arrangements with other companies. They brought sod to Huntsville for me.


It was a major pita of a job. The client found the sod and had it delivered. When we showed up in the morning the rough was not even finished. Took the dozer till 1:30 pm to get the rough done. It was wet, sticky, and we were sinking everywhere. What a start to the season


----------



## DeVries

Everyone is just jealous Paul, you are haveing an early start to the season and everyone else is waiting for the rain to stop.

Good to see a bunch of French Dutchies at work.


----------



## creativedesigns

Pristine PM ltd;1035691 said:


> People are going nuts for this weather....


Have you collected ur Nuts yet? :laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, they have alot of acres up north a bit. They are a very big, very successful mom and pop, daughters and son.

Paul, I didn't know that about Quebec, it is interesting how things are so different so close. Even the states, they don't have rolls in alot of the states because of the different grass, they have it in 2x5 pieces sitting on each other. 

In Toronto, if you don't stagger, it doesn't look right. I don't know why we do what we do, it is just the way it is.


----------



## musclecarboy

When you stagger it helps eliminate seams. Some guys accidentally stretch rolls as they lay so if you have a long running seam it will show as the sod shrinks


----------



## creativedesigns

musclecarboy;1035756 said:


> When you stagger it helps eliminate seams. Some guys accidentally stretch rolls as they lay so if you have a long running seam it will show as the sod shrinks


Bang on! Eliminates corner to corner seams.

Same concept applies when laying brick on a house.


----------



## grandview

Neige;1035729 said:


> We dont stagger our sod in Quebec, we only stagger when we have been drinking.
> 
> . It was wet, sticky, and we were sinking everywhere. What a start to the season


That does sound like a night in a Canadian bar!


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Zander is hoping to start cutting Monday.
I was by the Cookstown field today, It really hasn't greened up a lot yet. They're hoping the rain until Friday will help it green up and then dry enough over the weekend so the machines don't get stuck.


----------



## heather lawn spray

grandview;1035775 said:


> That does sound like a night in a Canadian bar!


And you would know this because . . . .


----------



## grandview

heather lawn spray;1035804 said:


> And you would know this because . . . .


Because after a night in the ballet i was face down in some French Canadian turf.


----------



## heather lawn spray

grandview;1035809 said:


> Because after a night in the ballet i was face down in some French Canadian turf.


I was thinking you meant 'A NIGHT AT THE OPERA' (with the Marx Brothers)


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1035697 said:


> The Fairgreen owner drives a Maserati... a bit more than a mom and pop LOL


Ahhh ok. Who says you cant be mom and pop and not drive a Maserati?

Look at Creative doesnt he have one?

I buy from these guys. Similar name.

I have a client who's got a Bently I was going to borrow it to go to Daves BBQ last week. He needed it so I didnt wana show in my 07 dodge there.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grassman09;1035829 said:


> Ahhh ok. Who says you cant be mom and pop and not drive a Maserati?
> 
> Look at Creative doesnt he have one?
> 
> I buy from these guys. Similar name.
> 
> I have a client who's got a Bently I was going to borrow it to go to Daves BBQ last week. He needed it so I didnt wana show in my 07 dodge there.


I had to park alone my dodge brother.
I guess we have the same truck only you have the 5.9 and I have the 6.7
Black and Quad ect.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1035831 said:


> I had to park alone my dodge brother.
> I guess we have the same truck only you have the 5.9 and I have the 6.7
> Black and Quad ect.


Aww man I'm sorry. Didn't Cedar Grounds bring his white mega cab?
Yes it the 5.9 of yours. Just gave it some new shoes yesterday.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Picked up a New (Old) Mower, Couldn't say no, The price was certainly right.  
Little bit of clean up and some paint and it'll be good to go. Runs Great.

Not a Maserati though


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1035841 said:


> Aww man I'm sorry. Didn't Cedar Grounds bring his white mega cab?
> Yes it the 5.9 of yours. Just gave it some new shoes yesterday.


Sure did but I parked beside loan Ranger....on the other side.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cedar Grounds;1035853 said:


> Sure did but I parked beside loan Ranger....on the other side.


ahh the dark side. the lone ranger - which i heard likes to tow loads like its an f350.


----------



## Triple L

EcoGreen Serv;1035852 said:


> Picked up a New (Old) Mower, Couldn't say no, The price was certainly right.
> Little bit of clean up and some paint and it'll be good to go. Runs Great.
> 
> Not a Maserati though


U sure dont see many of those around, not my way anyways... Lookin good! Hopefully you'll get another 1500 hours out of it....


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Triple L;1035898 said:


> U sure dont see many of those around, not my way anyways... Lookin good! Hopefully you'll get another 1500 hours out of it....


I've had good luck in the past with the Kohler Command Pro 23s so hopefully it'll last. The guy was a homeowner and it's always been dealer serviced annually. Just had new blades, Belts and tires last fall.

I guess it depends on the area, The old front mounts can't be beat touched for certain types of rural properties. The old low decks fit under the bottom fence rail at the horse farms. (The new adjustable decks are too tall) They are also great for getting under evergreens and down close to pond edges. Hard to do on the Grandstand.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

MIDTOWNPC;1035894 said:


> ahh the dark side. the lone ranger - which i heard likes to tow loads like its an f350.


It's got a big heart! I really should take a picture of how tight the underground area we pick up the garbage in is! Then you would all understand!!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1035894 said:


> ahh the dark side. the lone ranger - which i heard likes to tow loads like its an f350.


Don't we all overload our trucks....


----------



## creativedesigns

Cedar Grounds;1035960 said:


> Don't we all overload our trucks....


Not me. Im Perfect!!!  :waving:


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1035960 said:


> Don't we all overload our trucks....


After this winter.... Mines overloaded the minute I sit in it.:crying:


----------



## heather lawn spray

Cedar Grounds;1035960 said:


> Don't we all overload our trucks....


NOT ME! That's my story an' I'm stickin' to it!


----------



## Triple L

Calling for snow tonight and tomarrow... only 1 cm but still 

Lets hope the ground temp holds up and nothing freezes or I'll be saying


----------



## buckwheat_la

is all of Canada looking at snow sometime in the next week? we are looking at a couple cm's over a day or two, but it is going to be +8 so hopefully not too bad


----------



## heather lawn spray

buckwheat_la;1035985 said:


> is all of Canada looking at snow sometime in the next week? we are looking at a couple cm's over a day or two, but it is going to be +8 so hopefully not too bad


I think so, the last gasp of mild winter. At least for Canada. . .


----------



## CGM Inc.

heather lawn spray;1035974 said:


> NOT ME! That's my story an' I'm stickin' to it!


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## creativedesigns

What a Cold rain day. Hope it warms up again....

But I could get used to this....eating steak, watchin my stocks go up & drinkin some BudLite! Feels goo to be Pre-retired! :waving:


----------



## Mr.Markus

creativedesigns;1036065 said:


> What a Cold rain day. Hope it warms up again....
> 
> But I could get used to this....eating steak, watchin my stocks go up & drinkin some BudLite! Feels goo to be Pre-retired! :waving:


Watch you don't get that "goo" on your screen.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

creativedesigns;1036065 said:


> watchin my stocks go up


You need me to make you one of these.... just did this one about 9 months ago.
Day trader. Took the picture but was still 1 monitor short.

2 computer systems - 1 has 4 monitors the other has 8.

I have the same setup for plowsite and the weather... :laughing: and I still never know whats going on.

and by stocks you mean playing online poker right?


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Mr.Markus;1035964 said:


> After this winter.... Mines overloaded the minute I sit in it.:crying:


I hear ya, I tried putting on my race leathers last night. 
Were so tight the word Virgin came to mind.


----------



## JD Dave

EcoGreen Serv;1036084 said:


> I hear ya, I tried putting on my race leathers last night.
> Were so tight the word Virgin came to mind.


The words fat came to my mind. LOL

Dean the guy with all of those computer screens must be crazy by now.


----------



## snowman4

MIDTOWNPC;1036081 said:


> You need me to make you one of these.... just did this one about 9 months ago.
> Day trader. Took the picture but was still 1 monitor short.
> 
> 2 computer systems - 1 has 4 monitors the other has 8.
> 
> I have the same setup for plowsite and the weather... :laughing: and I still never know whats going on.
> 
> and by stocks you mean playing online poker right?


Grandview has the same setup actually.
One is for weather, one is for plowsite and we all know what he uses the others for.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

EcoGreen Serv;1036084 said:


> I hear ya, I tried putting on my race leathers last night.
> Were so tight the word Virgin came to mind.


HAHA.:laughing:

On the topic of bikes...I'm getting mine dyno'd and tuned on Saturday-pretty stoked about it. I had it rejetted twice, and both times they f'd it up. Cant wait for the good weather again.


----------



## creativedesigns

Hey Guys, when ur transporting equipment on the float trailer, do you attach the chains to the rails or D-rings? Whats Ontario MTO like better? (safer)


----------



## PlatinumService

found this 3 feet in the ground in parry sound on wednesday... still in good shape tho


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1036085 said:


> The words fat came to my mind. LOL
> 
> Dean the guy with all of those computer screens must be crazy by now.


He has been a customer since 2000. I was 1 of the first that could actually make him a system that he wanted like some of the big traders used. Back then it was 2 screens and windows98. Its a linked desktop so you have 1 screen that has a start bar and the rest you can open whatever window you want.
He runs alot of charts and graphs (live feeds) Its quite the setup and on not only does it mirror it self but every night he clones the drive with a program and puts the drive in a safe. From there he has the exact same machine in the closet which he rotates every month. Its basically complete redundancy. Virus, Breakdown, Smoke ect, pulls out the tower, moves the drives and back up in minutes.

Its kinda like my plowing setup actually... I plow with 2 trucks but actaully have 3 trucks ( I hardly use the newest one ), all my plows can go on either truck, and every truck has a sander harness too.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

PlatinumService;1036133 said:


> found this 3 feet in the ground in parry sound on wednesday... still in good shape tho


I heard a story once about a subdivision being built near a golf course somewhere near lindsay ontario, a whole bunch of equipment went missing... they found it like 4 months later... it was all basically new... they were preparing the site and burried it... I guess there would dig it up later with machines the insurance company replaced them with?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

creativedesigns;1036120 said:


> Hey Guys, when ur transporting equipment on the float trailer, do you attach the chains to the rails or D-rings? Whats Ontario MTO like better? (safer)


Although I have never read a MTO spec, I'm thinking D-Rings.

I hear they want 4 chains for a s/s + 1 over the bucket, and a total of 6 chains for a rt backhoe, and 5 for a mini ex-makes sense.

Again, I'm not 100% sure, just what I hear.


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;1036149 said:


> Although I have never read a MTO spec, I'm thinking D-Rings.
> 
> I hear they want 4 chains for a s/s + 1 over the bucket, and a total of 6 chains for a rt backhoe, and 5 for a mini ex-makes sense.
> 
> Again, I'm not 100% sure, just what I hear.


Are the rails not stronger then a D ring that's just bolted into the wood floor with maybe a steel plate under neath?

5 Chains that nuts for a skid steer. Most guys use nylon strap or a shoe lace, if anything. If I am in town I run 2 chains going a lil further or Hiway I use 4.

Have you heard of bear clawing? 1 chain but put the binder in the middle and loop the extra chain around the binder?

MIDTOWNPC

That's a smart Idea I want to make up a harness for my other truck over the summer for my salt dog and spray system. I can run either blizzard on my trucks but if I get one for my skid and it breaks down then I'm screwed.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1036149 said:


> Although I have never read a MTO spec, I'm thinking D-Rings.
> 
> I hear they want 4 chains for a s/s + 1 over the bucket, and a total of 6 chains for a rt backhoe, and 5 for a mini ex-makes sense.
> 
> Again, I'm not 100% sure, just what I hear.


I'm thinking rails but I really don't know. With the amount of road time your trailers see I'm sure you'll find out. I just found out today that all comercial trucks carring a CVOR have to have the CVOR visable as of Jan 1st 2010. I was told by one of my trucker friends and he is generally always right. I will have to look into it to see if it's for sure.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1036180 said:


> I'm thinking rails but I really don't know. With the amount of road time your trailers see I'm sure you'll find out. I just found out today that all comercial trucks carring a CVOR have to have the CVOR visable as of Jan 1st 2010. I was told by one of my trucker friends and he is generally always right. I will have to look into it to see if it's for sure.


Lets all hope he is wrong... Cause the last thing I want to do is putting my cvor # down the side of my truck... But if i have to your gonna need a microscope to see it LOL....


----------



## DeVries

Triple L;1036191 said:


> Lets all hope he is wrong... Cause the last thing I want to do is putting my cvor # down the side of my truck... But if i have to your gonna need a microscope to see it LOL....


I,m sure that there will be lettering size restrictions.

We just recently sent our trucks thru a MTO rodeo in Burlington a few weeks back. Everything passed except that they wanted to see all trucks and trailers listed on the same insurance pink slip. My insurance company say's that this is not possible as their printer will only print out a max of two vehicles listed on one pink slip. They also have never heard of this being asked for by the MTO.

Anyone else heard of this? Currently I have all my slips photo copied and in a binder for them to see.


----------



## ff1221

JD Dave;1036180 said:


> I'm thinking rails but I really don't know. With the amount of road time your trailers see I'm sure you'll find out. I just found out today that all comercial trucks carring a CVOR have to have the CVOR visable as of Jan 1st 2010. I was told by one of my trucker friends and he is generally always right. I will have to look into it to see if it's for sure.


I thought I had heard if your CVOR was listed for hauling aggregate it was supposed to be displayed on the door, but I'm not sure on that, I'm sure most of us have it listed under aggregate, I know mine is.


----------



## buckwheat_la

anyone else looking at a large amound of snow this week, TWN is saying we can expect about 30cm,,,,yuck, oh well, i am happy i haven't put away everything yet.


----------



## cet

buckwheat_la;1036200 said:


> anyone else looking at a large amound of snow this week, TWN is saying we can expect about 30cm,,,,yuck, oh well, i am happy i haven't put away everything yet.


After today it is 6 days of sun and double digit temps. I hope it stays that way. We need to start clean ups next week.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;1036202 said:


> After today it is 6 days of sun and double digit temps. I hope it stays that way. We need to start clean ups next week.


X2!


----------



## heather lawn spray

cet;1036202 said:


> After today it is 6 days of sun and double digit temps. I hope it stays that way. We need to start clean ups next week.


Whatcha been doin'? we were half way through our list when the rain caught up with us this week. If we're not plowin' we're cleanin'


----------



## DeVries

heather lawn spray;1036209 said:


> Whatcha been doin'? we were half way through our list when the rain caught up with us this week. If we're not plowin' we're cleanin'


Same here, probably another two days left of cleanups then wait another week for the grass to start growing and start cutting. Construction on the other hand is gonna be a few days behind courtesy of all the rain the last two days.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1036191 said:


> Lets all hope he is wrong... Cause the last thing I want to do is putting my cvor # down the side of my truck... But if i have to your gonna need a microscope to see it LOL....


Ya that is going to suck if I have to letter my trucks. Right now I have nothing on them other then my yellow stickers. I dont even run my name. I also use the trucks personally 
 I mean Im always working


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Would like some opinions

I have 7x14 deckover dump with removalble (which I bought only to move snow...lol didnt need it this year)
I have been asked if I would rent it out but have no idea about a rate. 

Also about renting out my skid steer.

sure the local rental yard has a rate for the skid but what would be a fair way of renting these two? By the day? How Much? 

Using my trailers the person can move the machine themself, and I would just want to ensure they can haul that much. Other then that I think Im ok, and Im comfortable with the person eg it wont be abused.


----------



## rooferdave

MIDTOWNPC;1036214 said:


> Would like some opinions
> 
> I have 7x14 deckover dump with removalble (which I bought only to move snow...lol didnt need it this year)
> I have been asked if I would rent it out but have no idea about a rate.
> 
> Also about renting out my skid steer.
> 
> sure the local rental yard has a rate for the skid but what would be a fair way of renting these two? By the day? How Much?
> 
> Using my trailers the person can move the machine themself, and I would just want to ensure they can haul that much. Other then that I think Im ok, and Im comfortable with the person eg it wont be abused.


I have tried it and it never goes well


----------



## rooferdave

ever.......


----------



## Mr.Markus

I tend to agree... You make your living with your toys, when something goes wrong it's bound to be more expensive and stressful than going to a rental yard that will deliver and pick up if need be and has the necesary insurance to rent.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ya its crossed my mine that it could be a headache.

they do run that machine for me in the winter however. 






I love it when people want to work or need to work. Just talked to a guy about sandblasting and painting my bobcat. I swear I think he is running down here to look at it this min. What you guys think I can get it done for? Anyone want to play over under? Price spread? ...


----------



## PlatinumService

whats the spread?


----------



## DeVries

I love it when people want to work or need to work. Just talked to a guy about sandblasting and painting my bobcat. I swear I think he is running down here to look at it this min. What you guys think I can get it done for? Anyone want to play over under? Price spread? ...[/QUOTE]

If he does a good job let me know, I got a track machine I need painted.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1036229 said:


> ya its crossed my mine that it could be a headache.
> 
> they do run that machine for me in the winter however.
> 
> I love it when people want to work or need to work. Just talked to a guy about sandblasting and painting my bobcat. I swear I think he is running down here to look at it this min. What you guys think I can get it done for?  Anyone want to play over under? Price spread? ...


There is a big differnece on qaulity of jobs. Some guys will paint that thing for $500 and another might charge close to 3k with a sticker kit and good paint.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have my own plotter for the stickers. I did all my own lettering on the plaza. 
Broke something the other day though so I have to open it up and fix it.

If not Im sure the rental centre here who has all my computers does their own machines, could cut me a set. I see them online for $80.

Is the original paint and it never had any protection the first 2 years. I didnt know about Fluid Film. It made bubbles in the paint, over the past few years I have scratched those off and touched them up and sprayed it with fluid film. 

I was reading on a few sites that its better to get the paint color matched with a good paint, hardener and then a clear coat then to just use the bobcat paint. 

I actually think its the same guy that painted my truck. He was refered to me by the place that did it. They said he went out on his own and started to do sandblasting and commercial work. 

A friend of mine got his 444 JD loader painted for $1800... he supplied the paint. and it looks good. (on edit thats $1800, opps)


----------



## Mopard

PlatinumService;1036133 said:


> found this 3 feet in the ground in parry sound on wednesday... still in good shape tho


Looks like an old Arctic. Where bouts in Parry Sound did you find it? I see the Weeks bin in the background too.


----------



## PlatinumService

Mopard;1036268 said:


> Looks like an old Arctic. Where bouts in Parry Sound did you find it? I see the Weeks bin in the background too.


Yeah we thought it looked like an arctic too. We are just east of parry sound on rosseau view off 141 between seguin and port carling. I dont know if you live up there or do work up there but the prices of landscape material is ********.


----------



## schrader

Been snowing pretty good here during the day in Collingwood. Wha ta difference a week makes, last week it was 29 and sunny today 2 and snowing. Next week looks good, finish up the last of the clean ups and gardening. I think we are going to be cutting grass earlier than the normal fist week of May start.

Corey


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We could have cut some of our places this week, but next week will be fine.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1036278 said:


> We could have cut some of our places this week, but next week will be fine.


Everything is VERY green... I'm not looking forward to having to cut my grass


----------



## grandview

Flurries today,lawn cutting starts on Monday.


----------



## creativedesigns

grandview;1036287 said:


> Flurries today,lawn cutting starts on Monday.


....And Friday Beer drinkin' starts promptly at 6:00pm! LOL


----------



## grandview

creativedesigns;1036289 said:


> ....And Friday Beer drinkin' starts promptly at 6:00pm! LOL


Maybe for you,but your wife and I have been drinking all day!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

grandview;1036290 said:


> Maybe for you,but your wife and I have been drinking all day!


:laughing:


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1036258 said:


> There is a big differnece on qaulity of jobs. Some guys will paint that thing for $500 and another might charge close to 3k with a sticker kit and good paint.


Theres nothin' like Good'ol Tremclad to get the job done! lol :waving:

Cheap, easy & full of gloss.


----------



## creativedesigns

grandview;1036290 said:


> Maybe for you,but your wife and I have been drinking all day!


LMAO!!! ..........


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

creativedesigns;1036303 said:


> LMAO!!! ..........


are you even married?

Actually saw some flakes out today.
I was thinking about hooking up the plow just to give the town something to talk about when I went to do my bank deposits.


----------



## grandview

MIDTOWNPC;1036309 said:


> are you even married?
> 
> .


Depends ,do you guys have same sex marriage up there?


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1036313 said:


> Depends ,do you guys have same sex marriage up there?


Cre said above he likes it Cheap and easy.


----------



## creativedesigns

MIDTOWNPC;1036309 said:


> are you even married?
> 
> Actually saw some flakes out today.
> I was thinking about hooking up the plow just to give the town something to talk about when I went to do my bank deposits.


All I know is that Im gonna be experiencing Mid-life crisis next month when I turn 25....:crying:

BTW: I like doing Bank deposits 3 times a day too!


----------



## grandview

creativedesigns;1036316 said:


> All I know is that Im gonna be experiencing Mid-life crisis next month when I turn 25....:crying:
> 
> BTW: I like doing Bank deposits 3 times a day too!


Can't you just deposit all 3 dollars at the same time?


----------



## musclecarboy

grandview;1036326 said:


> can't you just deposit all 3 dollars at the same time?


:laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

Each bank only let's him deposit a dollar at a time, with cash deposit fees he owes them.
Pennies are heavy too.


----------



## snowman4

grandview;1036290 said:


> Maybe for you,but your wife and I have been drinking all day!


I guess you were drinking all by yourself again today then eh?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

grandview;1036326 said:


> Can't you just deposit all 3 dollars at the same time?


Mr. Deschambault is banned from Ottawa banks for to many loans! He tries the Hull ones and has a little more success there... there are not 3 deposits happening though!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

MIDTOWNPC;1036309 said:


> Actually saw some flakes out today.





grandview;1036313 said:


> Depends ,do you guys have same sex marriage up there?


I was talking about snow flakes but I now that I re-read my own post it could have been those flakes grandview cause we have those in town, and in porthopeless

I only deposit cheques... I hardly ever see cash come thru the till anymore


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1036373 said:


> Mr. Deschambault !


Who's that?


----------



## ff1221

Are we the only ones posting on Plowsite anymore, it would be interesting to run this all year, generally everyone is gone by now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

*WEATHER THREAD*


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Creative!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1036479 said:


> Creative!!!


I don't know quite how to take that!


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Anyone else make it up to Evergreen's Open house?


----------



## DeVries

[

On the topic of bikes...I'm getting mine dyno'd and tuned on Saturday-pretty stoked about it. I had it rejetted twice, and both times they f'd it up. Cant wait for the good weather again. [/QUOTE]

Were you in Burlington this afternoon? Saw a red truck and trailer at the bike shop.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What's Evergreen?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Green for ever


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1036504 said:


> What's Evergreen?


http://teamevergreen.com/


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Funny guy Stefan.

I am curious about the quality of some of your enclosed trailers. We just picked up some today... and a few things pissed me off. They must have drove them when the cauking was still wet, and there is dirt in it. The inside has a really half assed piece of wood above where the main door closes, the marker lights are not perfectly straight, the black paint "ran" below the main door, and some other minor finish issues with the metal trim cuts. 

I did see the how it's made (Discovery Channel) on enclosed's out of Indiana and I know they are quite fast with how things go, but for the price of these trailers, I expected perfection. I am very picky, and I know they will look ****t y in a couple months, but yeah... anyone else have these type of small issues that overall kind of piss you off?

The manufacturer is Forest River, brand is Haulin'.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ah, no, I am going to Walker's and Fairgreen's on the 20th I think. Can't say no to a free lunch.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

This time we walked away with a free lunch, and won a $1400 John Deere Generator. Sometimes it pays to go to open house events.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

DeVries;1036490 said:


> [
> 
> On the topic of bikes...I'm getting mine dyno'd and tuned on Saturday-pretty stoked about it. I had it rejetted twice, and both times they f'd it up. Cant wait for the good weather again.


Were you in Burlington this afternoon? Saw a red truck and trailer at the bike shop.[/QUOTE]

That was me..had to run into the dealer to buy plugs. Were you in the white dodge/green stipe that pulled in behind me?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;1036514 said:


> Funny guy Stefan.
> 
> I am curious about the quality of some of your enclosed trailers. We just picked up some today... and a few things pissed me off. They must have drove them when the cauking was still wet, and there is dirt in it. The inside has a really half assed piece of wood above where the main door closes, the marker lights are not perfectly straight, the black paint "ran" below the main door, and some other minor finish issues with the metal trim cuts.
> 
> I did see the how it's made (Discovery Channel) on enclosed's out of Indiana and I know they are quite fast with how things go, but for the price of these trailers, I expected perfection. I am very picky, and I know they will look ****t y in a couple months, but yeah... anyone else have these type of small issues that overall kind of piss you off?
> 
> The manufacturer is Forest River, brand is Haulin'.


Did you buy them from our friend in Bolton? He's pretty good about getting sh!t sorted out.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1036514 said:


> Funny guy Stefan.
> 
> I am curious about the quality of some of your enclosed trailers. We just picked up some today... and a few things pissed me off. They must have drove them when the cauking was still wet, and there is dirt in it. The inside has a really half assed piece of wood above where the main door closes, the marker lights are not perfectly straight, the black paint "ran" below the main door, and some other minor finish issues with the metal trim cuts.
> 
> I did see the how it's made (Discovery Channel) on enclosed's out of Indiana and I know they are quite fast with how things go, but for the price of these trailers, I expected perfection. I am very picky, and I know they will look ****t y in a couple months, but yeah... anyone else have these type of small issues that overall kind of piss you off?
> 
> The manufacturer is Forest River, brand is Haulin'.


Wells makes one of the best enclosed trailers I've seen. I was at their plant in Indiana last fall. How much and what size are these one's you bought. I bet the Wells is quite a bit more $.


----------



## DeVries

JohnnyRoyale;1036521 said:


> Were you in Burlington this afternoon? Saw a red truck and trailer at the bike shop.


That was me..had to run into the dealer to buy plugs. Were you in the white dodge/green stipe that pulled in behind me?[/QUOTE]

No I was in the black Ford extended cab, you pulled in and I was behind the white Dodge.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1036514 said:


> Funny guy Stefan.
> 
> I am curious about the quality of some of your enclosed trailers. We just picked up some today... and a few things pissed me off. They must have drove them when the cauking was still wet, and there is dirt in it. The inside has a really half assed piece of wood above where the main door closes, the marker lights are not perfectly straight, the black paint "ran" below the main door, and some other minor finish issues with the metal trim cuts.
> 
> I did see the how it's made (Discovery Channel) on enclosed's out of Indiana and I know they are quite fast with how things go, but for the price of these trailers, I expected perfection. I am very picky, and I know they will look ****t y in a couple months, but yeah... anyone else have these type of small issues that overall kind of piss you off?
> 
> The manufacturer is Forest River, brand is Haulin'.


I'd be pissed.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

With taxes, plates, yellow sticker, tie-downs, e-track, trimmer racks, upgraded rims, rivet-less sides, two-tone sides, extra support underneath they were $7800. I had a buddy come by today that bought a united one from Jensen's for $6200. His finishing were a lot nicer. He didn't have the bells and whistles that I had, but I couldn't see the added value of $1600. Maybe I don't know my pricing at all, but yeah... I think you know what I am saying. I got quotes from 4 different guys and this price was in the middle and offered the most on paper...

Yeah, I am going to send Tyler a letter. He seems like a nice guy, but I started out disappointed when I picked them up because over the phone he made it sound like the charcoal colour had some blue in it, and the indigo colour was almost black... this wasn't the case this time, but apparently the colours change on them. They are quite gray where I thought they would have a little blue.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1036569 said:


> With taxes, plates, yellow sticker, tie-downs, e-track, trimmer racks, upgraded rims, rivet-less sides, two-tone sides, extra support underneath they were $7800. I had a buddy come by today that bought a united one from Jensen's for $6200. His finishing were a lot nicer. He didn't have the bells and whistles that I had, but I couldn't see the added value of $1600. Maybe I don't know my pricing at all, but yeah... I think you know what I am saying. I got quotes from 4 different guys and this price was in the middle and offered the most on paper...
> 
> Yeah, I am going to send Tyler a letter. He seems like a nice guy, but I started out disappointed when I picked them up because over the phone he made it sound like the charcoal colour had some blue in it, and the indigo colour was almost black... this wasn't the case this time, but apparently the colours change on them. They are quite gray where I thought they would have a little blue.


I wouldn't hesitate to send them back... Those are obvious defects. That colour thing I would have been so pissed about. Follow up on it for sure.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It isn't that simple. We ordered them, signed off on them, got what we ordered on paper, and starting monday, they are going full blast.


----------



## musclecarboy

When a trailer passes by doing 110 on the 401 I'm sure people won't notice. The colour thing would bother me everyday. Are you plsatering them with lettering?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

but of course!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1036573 said:


> but of course!


As long as they as they end up being a well built trailer that stands up you should be happy. You probably can't tell the differnece in a heavier trailer by just lookig at them. I wonder what the Jensen weighs compared to yours. I'm sure on Monday after the guys put the first marks in them you will have forgotten about the other things.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, doing a drive around with one tomorrow... it is a little wider then he is used to and he will have 2 of them.

7x16 btw Chris.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1036582 said:


> haha, doing a drive around with one tomorrow... it is a little wider then he is used to and he will have 2 of them.
> 
> 7x16 btw Chris.


Have fun with the drop and go.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, we did it this last week. Working well so far!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

DeVries;1036556 said:


> No I was in the black Ford extended cab, you pulled in and I was behind the white Dodge.


You could have introduced yourself...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;1036569 said:


> With taxes, plates, yellow sticker, tie-downs, e-track, trimmer racks, upgraded rims, rivet-less sides, two-tone sides, extra support underneath they were $7800. I had a buddy come by today that bought a united one from Jensen's for $6200. His finishing were a lot nicer. He didn't have the bells and whistles that I had, but I couldn't see the added value of $1600. Maybe I don't know my pricing at all, but yeah... I think you know what I am saying. I got quotes from 4 different guys and this price was in the middle and offered the most on paper...
> 
> Yeah, I am going to send Tyler a letter. He seems like a nice guy, but I started out disappointed when I picked them up because over the phone he made it sound like the charcoal colour had some blue in it, and the indigo colour was almost black... this wasn't the case this time, but apparently the colours change on them. They are quite gray where I thought they would have a little blue.


If the manufacturer screwd up, Tyler will go to bat for you. If you screwed up, your problem. IMO, you should have seen the colour you purchased before you ordered Jon.

And if I were to do it all over again, I'd spend the money on the bells (structure), but screw the whistles (flash). At 120 kms/hr, or 120 ft away, they all look the same, and will get scratched and dented the same too.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1036514 said:


> the marker lights are not perfectly straight,.


Now that would drive me absolutly crazy!

Like one of my customers, has a beautiful sign for his farm as you pull in his driveway is says his farms name and has a picture of a john deere tractor painted on and its really really nice, must be a $1000 sign at the minimum... but do you think they could it put in the ground level.... Nope... Im ticked off before I even get 20' up his driveway....

Good luck with the trailers Jon!


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;1036612 said:


> Now that would drive me absolutly crazy!
> 
> Like one of my customers, has a beautiful sign for his farm as you pull in his driveway is says his farms name and has a picture of a john deere tractor painted on and its really really nice, must be a $1000 sign at the minimum... but do you think they could it put in the ground level.... Nope... Im ticked off before I even get 20' up his driveway....
> 
> Good luck with the trailers Jon!


Is that the one on Erb west of Waterloo?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JohnnyRoyale;1036610 said:


> If the manufacturer screwd up, Tyler will go to bat for you. If you screwed up, your problem. IMO, you should have seen the colour you purchased before you ordered Jon.
> 
> And if I were to do it all over again, I'd spend the money on the bells (structure), but screw the whistles (flash). At 120 kms/hr, or 120 ft away, they all look the same, and will get scratched and dented the same too.


http://www.haulin.com/default.asp?page=products&model=proseries&choice=colors

The metallic charcoal looks like it has blue it in, Tyler told me it did. He said the Indigo comes out black. I know the website clearly states that the colours change based on the monitor... but when the dealer tells you it will have blue in it, and it is the grayest gray you can get... you kinda get pissed.

The point of these trailers is security, no-unloading, storage, and a presence on the site when the truck isn't there.

Anyway, I am going to go over them, and document everything today.


----------



## creativedesigns

JohnnyRoyale;1036608 said:


> You could have introduced yourself...


LOL!

Wheres Waldo? .....Eh Chad! :laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1036582 said:


> haha, doing a drive around with one tomorrow... it is a little wider then he is used to and he will have 2 of them.
> 
> 7x16 btw Chris.


Ours are 7X16 as well, wonder what the Guys haul with 22 and 24' ????


----------



## cet

http://www.haulin.com/default.asp?page=products&model=workhorse

In this picture they don't have the marker lamp on straight and it is on their website. I think this style is held on with 2 screws and can be straightened easily.


----------



## DeVries

JohnnyRoyale;1036608 said:


> You could have introduced yourself...


I know but I was running late for an appointment.


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1036633 said:


> Ours are 7X16 as well, wonder what the Guys haul with 22 and 24' ????


Just talk to your buddy Mike. He has a few of them same with Edengrove. Usuly 2 ZTRS or a bunch of walkers. Maybe they race Durago's on weekends 

Jon,

Keep it level or your back tires will be worn fast. Just did two back tires on mine. They were cracked along the sidewall. Prob crap tires from the factory to begin with. You only get "C" rated tires on them also.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, picking up some more drop hitches. We have alot of 3 in 1 hitches, but they are all straight.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1036652 said:


> Yeah, picking up some more drop hitches. We have alot of 3 in 1 hitches, but they are all straight.


Put a couple mowers in the trailer when you set it up because I'm sure it will make your rear end sink a bit so you want it level when loaded


----------



## creativedesigns

Is this you Pristine!........

The current developer for the website told me is was currently under construction....

ONTARIO, CANADA M1E 4B5
(416) 452-5281


----------



## musclecarboy

creativedesigns;1036656 said:


> Is this you Pristine!........
> 
> The current developer for the website told me is was currently under construction....
> 
> ONTARIO, CANADA M1E 4B5
> (416) 452-5281


Get a life....


----------



## creativedesigns

musclecarboy;1036657 said:


> Get a life....


Way to go for sticking up for ur Toronto boy!


----------



## grandview

Creative is just jealous about your website. because every time you go to his it get redirected to his wife's tour days for her pole dancing act.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We both need a life!


----------



## cet

Jon look for a hitch like mine. Not cheap but in the end they are the cheapest and you don't have to keep track of your extra hitches. They were 1/2 price at Princess Auto for $50. Regular price of $100 is still a good deal.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1036641 said:


> Just talk to your buddy Mike. He has a few of them same with Edengrove. Usuly 2 ZTRS or a bunch of walkers. Maybe they race Durago's on weekends
> 
> Jon,
> 
> Keep it level or your back tires will be worn fast. Just did two back tires on mine. They were cracked along the sidewall. Prob crap tires from the factory to begin with. You only get "C" rated tires on them also.


I understand his reasons......he is almost 1 hour away from his sites, better have everything with you! Going back to get a trimmer isn't an option.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

We run a 22+3 v-nose enclosed. It carries a ferris zero turn, a walker, 4 trimmers, 2 blowers, a walk behind ferris and 2 push mowers, ladders, hedge trimmers, chainsaws, plus all hand tools, fuel, and toolboxes full of tools, plus, plus, plus. It has lots of room to spare. We probably could have gotten away with a smaller one, but it would be tight. Doors are alarmed too. 

Same one DeVries saw on Saturday. LOL.


----------



## JD Dave

I hope Chad likes talking trailers more then liquid deicers. LOL


----------



## schrader

The enclosed trailer was the best choice I ever made,everything is in it`s place out of the weather and locked up. Buying an MTI was not such a great choice, falling apart and rusting after three summers.

Corey


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Glad to see everyone is gearing up for a good summer. This week is a completely insane for all the washing and lawn/clean up work. 

My biggest thing on inclosed trailers is the fact the sides are thin aluminum. Wish they were made of fibre glass like the rv's so they would not rot out so fast !!!


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1036703 said:


> I hope Chad likes talking trailers more then liquid deicers. LOL


LOL, This is how you do real stump removal Dave, We dont need no mini ex like you 

I had quite the exciting weekend... and all I can say is "young and stupid"

1 - Tipped the tractor sideways on myself as I was climbing out.... Luckily I cought it with the back of my arms before it got past the point of no return and was able to hold it up until the guys came and helped my put it back up right...

2 - Did my first truck pull, with a sled that was not meant to move, had all 4 breaking loose even with that skid of brick... wesport

3 - Back tires on the tractor were off the ground more then they were on the ground, Good thing its a Deere and has a stong front axle wesport

4 - Finally slipped my trans if 5th gear going down the highway with a 200 hp tune on it pulling 10,000 lbs all because of my dad ..... I was driving along... A thick cloud of black smoke just pouring out of the thing like no tomarrow, Like i mean it was ******** how much it was smoking.... My dad pulled up along side of me and thru the 2 way was like holy geez does that ever look cool... Im like ya thats only 5 lbs of boost.... He's like lets see how it looks at 20 lbs of boost and bang, no more 5th gear for me.... that was only 60% throttle at best... Im kinda disappointed how easily it actually is to slip these allisons....


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1036734 said:


> Im kinda disappointed how easily it actually is to slip these allisons....


Yeah i told you at JD's gtg i did mine and real expensive to replace parts on these ally's.. .and i only had 50hp tune, im not suprised yours went with 200 hp shot with 20 lbs of boost


----------



## JD Dave

What did you expect. LOL BTW a Kubota would have pulled that stump out without the truck.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1036750 said:


> What did you expect. LOL BTW a Kubota would have pulled that stump out without the truck.


Why what does the Kubota not have that the deere does?


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1036750 said:


> What did you expect. LOL BTW a Kubota would have pulled that stump out without the truck.


and the Kubota's front axle would have looked like this /~\ LOL


----------



## PlatinumService

Kubotadave?...... doesnt have the same ring to it


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1036750 said:


> What did you expect. LOL BTW a Kubota would have pulled that stump out without the truck.


Im not gunna say much......but,

Last year my Kubota was Schooled by a Bobcat tryin to lift a loose stump rootball outta the ground! It was a heavy one that weighed 3,000lbs. The vertical lift was needed to flip it in the dump trailer.


----------



## Grassman09

PlatinumService;1036768 said:


> Kubotadave?...... doesnt have the same ring to it


Yeah true. Just like Casedave doesnt either. Nothing rhymes like a deere.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Bruce'sEx;1036517 said:


> This time we walked away with a free lunch, and won a $1400 John Deere Generator. Sometimes it pays to go to open house events.


Yup, It does. I went to the Kooy Btothers open house last week and won a little Echo handheld blower 

Got a little lawn planted last week that I started last fall.

1800lbs of seed, 95 yards of topsoil, 300 square bails of blown hay :laughing:

Just a little place.:laughing:


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

DeVries;1036241 said:


> I love it when people want to work or need to work. Just talked to a guy about sandblasting and painting my bobcat. I swear I think he is running down here to look at it this min. What you guys think I can get it done for? Anyone want to play over under? Price spread? ...


If he does a good job let me know, I got a track machine I need painted.[/QUOTE]

I've painted a couple of skid steers, They are a real pain in the butt. It's not the painting, that's the easy part. It's the prep. Grease and oil manage to get into every nook and cranny. Just taping the inside of the cab takes forever. Prep alone can take 10 hours to do it right.

Good high performance coatings have gotten expensive, I like the Rust Oleum 9100 severe service 2 part epoxy system, It's tough as hell and is self priming. http://www.rustoleumibg.com/product.asp?lvl=P&pnv=2&snv=1&pid=91 I've used it on farm equipment because of the performance and it's Ag Canada approved. It's probably the most abrasion resistant paint I've ever seen. Not cheap, but it holds up. When chicken farmers mix lime into the manure it's VERY corrosive and it hold up well to that.


----------



## Triple L

EcoGreen Serv;1036812 said:


> Yup, It does. I went to the Kooy Btothers open house last week and won a little Echo handheld blower
> 
> Got a little lawn planted last week that I started last fall.
> 
> 1800lbs of seed, 95 yards of topsoil, 300 square bails of blown hay :laughing:
> 
> Just a little place.:laughing:


Nice! Dosent it seem wierd to be putting seed down already..... were gonna be mowing next week... Everything is almost a month ahead of schedual


----------



## Grassman09

EcoGreen Serv;1036812 said:


> Yup, It does. I went to the Kooy Btothers open house last week and won a little Echo handheld blower
> 
> Got a little lawn planted last week that I started last fall.
> 
> 1800lbs of seed, 95 yards of topsoil, 300 square bails of blown hay :laughing:
> 
> Just a little place.:laughing:


Watch out for the frost. Guessing that's one of the reason for the hay?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

That must be some serious piece of acreage to take 1800lbs of seed. How big was it?


----------



## McGaw

Has anyone else been receiving flyers about cutting grass? 
I got the first today. 

Kyle and Grandpa 
LAWN CUTTING 

t00 busy?
t00 tired?
lawn mower broken?
on vacation?


You Call - We Come - We Cut

Call or TEXT us 
--------------


I left everything the exact way they have it on the paper, except for the font. And I didn't include the phone number. 
I didn't think we got to the times of texting others for work. Sure, I think it's fine (I even do it) to text, email and pin employees, and some customers. I didn't think it would get to texting someone to have them come and cut your grass though. It's getting so bad we won't even be talking to anyone in 10 years. Technology.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

That ad reminds me of a paper I posted at the corner store bulliten when I was about 11.
That and I use to go door to door and Sell pumpkins that I grew for halloween.
but at 11 years old my ad was better


Grandpa is going to drive Jr around and help him make some allowance.
was this a bulk mailer? or in your house mailbox from Jr going door to door?

I hate texting. I tend to only get the bad news in text's.


----------



## McGaw

Seemed to be bulk. I didnt see anýone around. If it is true (which I highly doubt) then its nice to see someone young out (I mean under 15) with their grandpa trying to make money. If they're older (from a cell phone my guess would be he is, although 5 year olds have cell phones now a days) then its pathetic. Just my 2 cents


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

if its a younger kid... keep the phone number and hire him in a few years


----------



## McGaw

Will do. I'd rather hire the young that are trying to better themselves than anyone else. Plus I am ýóung.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

First day, only 200 more to go!


----------



## McGaw

Grandson is about 45-55... I'm taking down christmas lights and see him


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1036872 said:


> First day, only 200 more to go!


You can't start counting yet, there's still 3 days left on the winter contract.payup


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

what's your hitch look like btw?


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Grassman09;1036830 said:


> Watch out for the frost. Guessing that's one of the reason for the hay?


That's part of it, The main reason is water retention. Some areas here the soil is so sandy it dries out in no time. The hay keeps the moisture in the top soil. Irrigating large areas isn't really a option.



JohnnyRoyale;1036835 said:


> That must be some serious piece of acreage to take 1800lbs of seed. How big was it?


Pretty Big, 5 Acres Put down a Fescue mix @ 8lbs/1000sq/ft


----------



## DeVries

EcoGreen Serv;1036889 said:


> That's part of it, The main reason is water retention. Some areas here the soil is so sandy it dries out in no time. The hay keeps the moisture in the top soil. Irrigating large areas isn't really a option.
> 
> JMO but would straw not be better, less weeds than hay?


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

DeVries;1036895 said:


> JMO but would straw not be better, less weeds than hay?


If it was a Traditional Suburban Bluegrass lawn that was going to be regularly mowed, then yes. I agree straw would be better, or even paper mulch.

The mix used was primarily Heron Hard Fescue, Sheeps Fescue and Tall Fescue. It also has a bit of Annual Ryegrass and Alsice clover. It's intended as a low maintenance natural area and for erosion control on land that was pasture land. It will only be cut about 6 times a year or less with the growth rate of the fescues.


----------



## DeVries

EcoGreen Serv;1036904 said:


> If it was a Traditional Suburban Bluegrass lawn that was going to be regularly mowed, then yes. I agree straw would be better, or even paper mulch.
> 
> The mix used was primarily Heron Hard Fescue, Sheeps Fescue and Tall Fescue. It also has a bit of Annual Ryegrass and Alsice clover. It's intended as a low maintenance natural area and for erosion control on land that was pasture land. It will only be cut about 6 times a year or less with the growth rate of the fescues.


Copy that.


----------



## cet

http://www.jcwhitney.com/quick-hitch-adjustable-reversible-ball-mounts/p2017805.jcwx

It looks like this one Jon.


----------



## JD Dave

EcoGreen Serv;1036812 said:


> Yup, It does. I went to the Kooy Btothers open house last week and won a little Echo handheld blower :


I bet your wife was pretty happy when you got home.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1036931 said:


> http://www.jcwhitney.com/quick-hitch-adjustable-reversible-ball-mounts/p2017805.jcwx
> 
> It looks like this one Jon.


Jon just go to Yorkdale on a Sat and I'm sure you'll find 4 of them in the parking lot.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1036947 said:


> Jon just go to Yorkdale on a Sat and I'm sure you'll find 4 of them in the parking lot.


LOL I use a locking pin even for my cheap 2" ball


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

JD Dave;1036946 said:


> I bet your wife was pretty happy when you got home.


There's some things she doesn't need to know. 

Cool little blower, It's a PB200, Their ultra quiet model and it really is quiet. Tiny and light weight. Not enough power for any volume of leaves but works great blowing clipping off walks and debris out of flower beds.

Anyone know where to get soil test kits for PH, N,P,K ? Where I normally get them is out of stock and backordered.


----------



## Neige

Came across this last night. Could be a good way to renew my resi next fall.
http://www.snowremoval.com/
Something is coming :laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

lol........


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1036734 said:


> 4 - Finally slipped my trans if 5th gear going down the highway with a 200 hp tune on it pulling 10,000 lbs all because of my dad ..... I was driving along... A thick cloud of black smoke just pouring out of the thing like no tomarrow, Like i mean it was ******** how much it was smoking.... My dad pulled up along side of me and thru the 2 way was like holy geez does that ever look cool... Im like ya thats only 5 lbs of boost.... He's like lets see how it looks at 20 lbs of boost and bang, no more 5th gear for me.... that was only 60% throttle at best... Im kinda disappointed how easily it actually is to slip these allisons....


You never want to go past 3rd gear on anything like that, same for track racing, clutches are not made for that in 4th or higher gear. Asking for trouble as you can tell.
Dyno runs are done in 3rd gear as well for that reason.


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1036968 said:


> You never want to go past 3rd gear on anything like that, same for track racing, clutches are not made for that in 4th or higher gear. Asking for trouble as you can tell.
> Dyno runs are done in 3rd gear as well for that reason.


I've been wondering about the track now... Im not sure if I'll be able to make it the whole way in 4th with out running out of rpms.... Im pretty sure I need fifth and now I know its not gonna take a 200 hp tune....


----------



## schrader

Hey does anyone know where I can get a Spyker 120 Or JRCO electric fertilizer spreader. I have tried Rittenhouse for the JRCO and Outdoor Supplies for the Spyker but the are both out of stock. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks Corey


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

So, now I own an aeretor... home depot doesn't like monthly rentals anymore!!! They said $2400 for the month. I remember paying less in the past for a monthly rental, and the smaller rental places were sold out for awhile they said ($1300 a month).


----------



## buckwheat_la

home depot rental can be such hacks, for $2400 a month you could just go out and buy a decent used one.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1036999 said:


> So, now I own an aeretor... home depot doesn't like monthly rentals anymore!!! They said $2400 for the month. I remember paying less in the past for a monthly rental, and the smaller rental places were sold out for awhile they said ($1300 a month).


details....we have a Ryan that has been hijacked from someone for a while now


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

$2500 to sandblast, and paint my S300, paint both buckets and sandblast and paint my skidsteer snow plow I made.

I have to get my own stickers. 


Deal or no Deal?


----------



## Neige

Hey Buckwheat is this affecting you at all?http://www.theweathernetwork.com/news/storm_watch_stories3&stormfile=PrairiesStormAprTwelve_12_04_2010?ref=ccbox_weather_bottom_title


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Did someone say aerator? Co incidentally, my front lawn was being done as I read this and had to take a couple pics-gotta love the duracrib and pisa2 weights:laughing:. The third is another MERCURI original-done at my neigbours house 2 years ago..


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

MIDTOWNPC;1037013 said:


> $2500 to sandblast, and paint my S300, paint both buckets and sandblast and paint my skidsteer snow plow I made.
> 
> I have to get my own stickers.
> 
> Deal or no Deal?


I think thats a good price.
What type of paint? 
Do these guys specialize in equipment blasting?
It can get ugly down the road if any sand gets into the air intakes, etc.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JohnnyRoyale;1037028 said:


> I think thats a good price.
> What type of paint?
> Do these guys specialize in equipment blasting?
> It can get ugly down the road if any sand gets into the air intakes, etc.


Explain what I should be looking for as I don't know.
Someone else mentioned about the sand getting into seals.

Now Im scared as all get out to go ahead with anything.

Nice Neighborhood.


----------



## grandview

Johnny, I don't see any beer tap or grill on that patio!


----------



## snowman4

Neige;1037017 said:


> Hey Buckwheat is this affecting you at all?http://www.theweathernetwork.com/news/storm_watch_stories3&stormfile=PrairiesStormAprTwelve_12_04_2010?ref=ccbox_weather_bottom_title


What the heck Neige? Why would you post something that here? This is not the time, place nor thread to be talking "weather"!


----------



## Bruce'sEx

MIDTOWNPC;1037032 said:


> Explain what I should be looking for as I don't know.
> Someone else mentioned about the sand getting into seals.
> 
> Now Im scared as all get out to go ahead with anything.
> 
> Nice Neighborhood.


I'm not sure about sand blasting either myself, 
Isn't there other Abrasives that can be used safer around cylinders and such? some kind of pellets.. maybe look ask about that?

And as for decals.. Here you go

http://home.fuse.net/edge/racersedge/stickers_bobcat.htm

Not sure if they are still current with bobcat's decals or not.


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1037006 said:


> details....we have a Ryan that has been hijacked from someone for a while now


Those are good Aerators. Who did you lend it to? :whistling:



JohnnyRoyale;1037021 said:


> Did someone say aerator? Co incidentally, my front lawn was being done as I read this and had to take a couple pics-gotta love the duracrib and pisa2 weights:laughing:. The third is another MERCURI original-done at my neigbours house 2 years ago..


No issues with overheating the trans on Ferris or Exmark? Prob wouldn't wana do that every day all spring?

That Legend Trailer looks good.

I have a Jrco thatch rake modified to fit in my Kubota Z. Works great too good.

I have a lil oil leak on my Kubota the whole engine has to come out just to replace the pan gasket. Stupid Kubota engineers.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It is the Ryan V... I think? Maybe IV or VI... I was going to get the Billy Goat because it looked easier to move, but I know the Ryan does a nicer job. I like the towbehind John, I don't have many huge areas, but it looks like a good concept.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1037068 said:


> Those are good Aerators. Who did you lend it to? :whistling:
> 
> No issues with overheating the trans on Ferris or Exmark? Prob wouldn't wana do that every day all spring?


Thats why you need a Hustler Super Z with electric hydro cooling fan.... Man does that thing ever pump out allot of heat... I dont know how they can make Z's without those fans after owning one with a fan....


----------



## heather lawn spray

I have a lil oil leak on my Kubota the whole engine has to come out just to replace the pan gasket. Stupid Kubota engineers.[/QUOTE]

I'll swap ya that for pulling the Kubota engine out of a skid steer to change the aux hydraulic gear pump. This July's slow season project. Stupid Bobcat engineers


----------



## buckwheat_la

Neige;1037017 said:


> Hey Buckwheat is this affecting you at all?http://www.theweathernetwork.com/news/storm_watch_stories3&stormfile=PrairiesStormAprTwelve_12_04_2010?ref=ccbox_weather_bottom_title





snowman4;1037034 said:


> What the heck Neige? Why would you post something that here? This is not the time, place nor thread to be talking "weather"!


yeah, it is coming down hard here, i figure we are due for about 6 inche by tomorrow, but with the rain and +10 weather, i don't think it is going to be around by tomorrow night. phone most of the contracts, and most don't want to be done


----------



## Triple L

heather lawn spray;1037071 said:


> I have a lil oil leak on my Kubota the whole engine has to come out just to replace the pan gasket. Stupid Kubota engineers.


I'll swap ya that for pulling the Kubota engine out of a skid steer to change the aux hydraulic gear pump. This July's slow season project. Stupid Bobcat engineers[/QUOTE]

How old is your skid Ross? It dosent look that old when I see it on that one of your truck driving by... Looks like that pump took a beating from the snowblower ah....


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;1037075 said:


> I'll swap ya that for pulling the Kubota engine out of a skid steer to change the aux hydraulic gear pump. This July's slow season project. Stupid Bobcat engineers


How old is your skid Ross? It dosent look that old when I see it on that one of your truck driving by... Looks like that pump took a beating from the snowblower ah....[/QUOTE]

It's a 2004, yeah the blower works it over pretty hard. Not like it saw alot of use this season. More loadin' salt than blowing snow. (ever see salt piles go through a snowblower, it's a riot!!) The Kubota and Deere outfronts saw the backbone of blower duty this winter


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahaha, I believe you for some reason, loading your trucks with a blower!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1037085 said:


> hahaha, I believe you for some reason, loading your trucks with a blower!


isn't it faster with bucket?


----------



## heather lawn spray

yea a 20 litre bucket!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Bruce'sEx;1037053 said:


> I'm not sure about sand blasting either myself,
> Isn't there other Abrasives that can be used safer around cylinders and such? some kind of pellets.. maybe look ask about that?
> 
> And as for decals.. Here you go
> 
> http://home.fuse.net/edge/racersedge/stickers_bobcat.htm
> 
> Not sure if they are still current with bobcat's decals or not.


Those are a great price. 
I will check out more details. Thanks


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1037069 said:


> It is the Ryan V... I think? Maybe IV or VI... I was going to get the Billy Goat because it looked easier to move, but I know the Ryan does a nicer job. I like the towbehind John, I don't have many huge areas, but it looks like a good concept.


3 PTH aerators are better and quicker for large areas, you'll never own a tow behind again after operating one. I'll post a few pics of my relic when I get it out. Tomorrow is high dump dethatch day with the Kubota.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

JohnnyRoyale;1037028 said:


> I think thats a good price.
> What type of paint?
> Do these guys specialize in equipment blasting?
> It can get ugly down the road if any sand gets into the air intakes, etc.


And we have a Winner !!!!!
Anyone who knows what they're doing is going to tape off EVERYTHING you don't want blasted with heavy vinyll tape/sheets including the entire track and suspension on tracked machines. Axle hubs, the entire engine, Seal off all breather vents, Fuel caps Etc.
A lot of places blasing media can get into you'll never know about until much later.



Bruce'sEx;1037053 said:


> I'm not sure about sand blasting either myself,
> Isn't there other Abrasives that can be used safer around cylinders and such? some kind of pellets.. maybe look ask about that?
> 
> .


Sand is still used because it's cheap and works fast. The problem is it severely etches the surface. It also removes metal from the surface itself. It can also warp thin metal. Glass bead leaves a much nicer finish and is easier on the substrate. For areas that can be hard to clean afterward or any grit would cause increased wear you can't beat Soda Blasting.

Any media is going to damage polished surfaces like cylinders, that's where proper prep comes in. Cover anything you don't want blasted.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Pristine PM ltd;1037085 said:


> hahaha, I believe you for some reason, loading your trucks with a blower!


How about spreading peatmoss with a snowblower :laughing:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

grandview;1037033 said:


> Johnny, I don't see any beer tap or grill on that patio!


Not my patio-they are the wine type, and couldnt find them a wine tap. We'll be building them an outdoor kitchen this summer, and hot tub is going in too.



Grassman09;1037068 said:


> No issues with overheating the trans on Ferris or Exmark? Prob wouldn't wana do that every day all spring?
> 
> That Legend Trailer looks good.


No problems with overheating. The Legend trailer is overated-went in for a page long list of repairs after a year and a half of use. Its now built a lot tougher than original. Time will tell if it holds up.



Mr.Markus;1037099 said:


> 3 PTH aerators are better and quicker for large areas, you'll never own a tow behind again after operating one.


We dont do alot of aerating and couldnt justify another machine and 3pt aerator to go with it. Walk behinds would have taken forever as the properties are quite large, and for what its worth, it does a good enough job for us.


----------



## PrecisionSnow

cet;1036524 said:


> Wells makes one of the best enclosed trailers I've seen. I was at their plant in Indiana last fall.


Wells Cargo are amazing trailers....

I bought my first one, a 22' model in 1995 or so. Yah, one of the first in Canada used for landscaping 
Then, an 18' one from a dealer in 'Jersey. That was a hell of a trip 
Then a custom 14' model. Plus another. Then a 20' sucker.
Then a 10' model.

Gotta love Wells Cargo. The older ones have been running for about 8-10 years and are still going strong


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Wells was my first choice, then was sold on the aluminum framed Legends. Liked the idea of them being lighter, bla, bla, bla. Was suprised when we picked up that trailer it had a single tow bar, not the typical 3. Was told its nothing to worry about. Halfway through the first summer it went in for 8 hours of rewelding, as alot of the welds broke from twisting. Last winter it went in for reinforcement along the bottom, reinforcemets in the wall framing, gusseting, reskinning, door repairs, and triple tow bar. Legend did make a wrong a right, but I had to go to Michigan to pick it up (which sucked).

I wont be buying another one...next time I'll go with my first choice.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1037112 said:


> Wells was my first choice, then was sold on the aluminum framed Legends. Liked the idea of them being lighter, bla, bla, bla. Was suprised when we picked up that trailer it had a single tow bar, not the typical 3. Was told its nothing to worry about. Halfway through the first summer it went in for 8 hours of rewelding, as alot of the welds broke from twisting. Last winter it went in for reinforcement along the bottom, reinforcemets in the wall framing, gusseting, reskinning, door repairs, and triple tow bar. Legend did make a wrong a right, but I had to go to Michigan to pick it up (which sucked).
> 
> I wont be buying another one...next time I'll go with my first choice.


It's a very nice looking trailer and truck.


----------



## heather lawn spray

EcoGreen Serv;1037106 said:


> How about spreading peatmoss with a snowblower :laughing:


Or grass seed


----------



## Triple L

heather lawn spray;1037116 said:


> Or grass seed


who needs a leaf loader.......


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;1037117 said:


> who needs a leaf loader.......


Naw, we just chop it up and put it back on the lawn

_(Is he talking about using a snowblower or a mulching mower?

I dunno, what do you think? I dunno either, might be a good idea)_


----------



## buckwheat_la

i think i am going to end up going out tomorrow, they have changed are forecast from 5cm tonight to 30cm tonight, yet, +10celsius tomorrow, and heading towards +20 for the weekend, it is going to be messy in Lethbridge


----------



## snowman4

buckwheat_la;1037130 said:


> i think i am going to end up going out tomorrow, they have changed are forecast from 5cm tonight to 30cm tonight, yet, +10celsius tomorrow, and heading towards +20 for the weekend, it is going to be messy in Lethbridge


Have fun.

Man Rickards Red is a good beer. Gotta love exam time!


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1037110 said:


> We dont do alot of aerating and couldnt justify another machine and 3pt aerator to go with it. Walk behinds would have taken forever as the properties are quite large, and for what its worth, it does a good enough job for us.


Wasn't critisizing your choise, just an observation. My 3Pth aerator is a converted tow behind.LOL We do what we have too.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

No sweat... I've seen the 3pt aerators working and they're pretty slick. Post a pic of yours-im curious to see how you retrofit it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Did you see the stand on aeretor? They are in the states and will soon be in Canada. Very slick looking, if you have $10000 to spend...


----------



## creativedesigns

snowman4;1037131 said:


> Gotta love exam time!


Whats the _latin_ name of PurpleLeaf Sandcherry?


----------



## heather lawn spray

creativedesigns;1037169 said:


> Whats the _latin_ name of PurpleLeaf Sandcherry?


Are you tryin' to give me nightmares? Nobody's asked me that question in 33 years


----------



## Neige

heather lawn spray;1037172 said:


> Are you tryin' to give me nightmares? Nobody's asked me that question in 33 years


So thats what a Prunus X Cistena is called. I would never have guessed.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Neige;1037173 said:


> So thats what a Prunus X Cistena is called. I would never have guessed.


ha. . . .ha. . .


----------



## creativedesigns

Neige;1037173 said:


> So thats what a Prunus X Cistena is called. I would never have guessed.





heather lawn spray;1037177 said:


> ha. . . .ha. . .


LOL.....


----------



## Neige

Well it looks like Buckwheat is is having one more go at snow. http://news.ca.msn.com/top-stories/cbc-article.aspx?cp-documentid=23874038
I think he is from Lethbridge.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

It'll melt...:laughing:

We'd be so **** if that happened here! 

Everything is washed up and oiled and put away till next winter.


----------



## creativedesigns

JohnnyRoyale;1037203 said:


> Everything is washed up and oiled and put away till next winter.


Your wife must be mad about that! LOL


----------



## JD Dave

I'm looking at getting a Walker. This one to be exact with a 48" deck. http://www.walkermowers.com/tractors/model-mc/model-mc.php They want $9,899 which I think is a good price. My dad had a Walker back in 1990 so I'm familiar with how they work but would like to know if there is any options I should get. I only want it to cut my house. DKG gave me the idea of buying one, just trying to decide. Thoughts?


----------



## heather lawn spray

If you want to cut your house, you might dull the blades. I'd use it only to cut your lawn:laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

heather lawn spray;1037212 said:


> If you want to cut your house, you might dull the blades. I'd use it only to cut your lawn:laughing:


OK I'll cut my lawn instead.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1037211 said:


> I'm looking at getting a Walker. This one to be exact with a 48" deck. http://www.walkermowers.com/tractors/model-mc/model-mc.php They want $9,899 which I think is a good price. My dad had a Walker back in 1990 so I'm familiar with how they work but would like to know if there is any options I should get. I only want it to cut my house. DKG gave me the idea of buying one, just trying to decide. Thoughts?


What's wrong with your 2260, only got 1000 hrs on it?
You won't be as comfortable on a walker. 
You can get a Toro grandstand 48" for about $8000 5 yr warrrantee comfortable and versatile for walking slopes/ditches. Bought one last year for my small places and I like it. My body doesn't seize up standing as much as sitting on the kubotas. Great cut too.


----------



## DeVries

Some things I would consider.

Do you want to collect your clippings or would you rather let them stay in the grass and decompose

20hp is not enought hp in my opinion, you should have a 25 hp for that machine

Walker is a good machine, I've never seen your place but why not a zero turn with a mulch kit. The zero turns do a nice job and will cut a lot faster than the Walker.


----------



## buckwheat_la

Neige;1037199 said:


> Well it looks like Buckwheat is is having one more go at snow. http://news.ca.msn.com/top-stories/cbc-article.aspx?cp-documentid=23874038
> I think he is from Lethbridge.


yep, one more shot at snow this year, last night we were looking at a couple of cm and a warm day on wednesday, checked with all my customers, no one wanted service, (it is going to melt) by 1:30am, i am getting phone calls from the manufacturing plants we do, that they really need help. so goes my long night, lol. one thing i notice about that article though, i am positive there was much more then 18cm, my measurements were more like 25-30cm of HEAVY WET SNOW, and being understaffed just added the icing on the cake. The good news is that i made good payup


JohnnyRoyale;1037203 said:


> It'll melt...:laughing:
> 
> We'd be so **** if that happened here!
> 
> Everything is washed up and oiled and put away till next winter.


Yeah, we were in that boat last night, pulling out snow blowers, snow buckets, snow shovels, sander, etc, managed to get everything out in about 2 hours, now i get to put it all back in storage.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1037211 said:


> I'm looking at getting a Walker. This one to be exact with a 48" deck. http://www.walkermowers.com/tractors/model-mc/model-mc.php They want $9,899


Do you get a dozen for that price?  lol

I'd buy a $2,400 Husqvarna tractor with solid steel deck, 46inch cut.

No need to go overboard Dave!


----------



## creativedesigns

Johnny Royale...

I was gunna give u a surprise call today (acting like a indian customer angry about leaky pool :laughing But yea, letme know how the SanJuan shells work out for ya this summer. I want you to come down & install one at my house probly next year.....

Everytime I get excited about gettin' into inground pool installs, I end up with no more nails left....:crying:


----------



## Mr.Markus

Only thing more fun than hauling your own toys is being paid to haul someone elses.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1037215 said:


> What's wrong with your 2260, only got 1000 hrs on it?
> You won't be as comfortable on a walker.
> You can get a Toro grandstand 48" for about $8000 5 yr warrrantee comfortable and versatile for walking slopes/ditches. Bought one last year for my small places and I like it. My body doesn't seize up standing as much as sitting on the kubotas. Great cut too.


I drove a Walker for a couple summers so I know what they are like and I have the 2260 sold for 9k I think. I also have a 2560 with 200 hrs on it but I don't like it for grass.


DeVries;1037222 said:


> Some things I would consider.
> 
> Do you want to collect your clippings or would you rather let them stay in the grass and decompose
> 
> 20hp is not enought hp in my opinion, you should have a 25 hp for that machine
> 
> Walker is a good machine, I've never seen your place but why not a zero turn with a mulch kit. The zero turns do a nice job and will cut a lot faster than the Walker.


I have less then 1 acre of grass I can't see 20 hp being under powered for the 30 hrs of cutting it will do/year but I could be wrong. I was going to buy a 997 Deere but I I'm leaning towards collecting the grass and then in the fall it's great for leaves.


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;1037224 said:


> Do you get a dozen for that price?  lol
> 
> I'd buy a $2,400 Husqvarna tractor with solid steel deck, 46inch cut.
> 
> No need to go overboard Dave!


Why would I drive something like that?

Really nice trailer Markus.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD - just have grandview bring you a load of your cross border purchases... and his mower and he can deliver and cut your grass and Im sure he will give you a good deal. he's such and honest guy. 

The guy that does the 2 properties beside me has a walker mower like that. It collects the clippings and does a real nice job. Seems to climb the small hills ok and doesnt skim any turf.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1037230 said:


> I drove a Walker for a couple summers so I know what they are like and I have the 2260 sold for 9k I think. I also have a 2560 with 200 hrs on it but I don't like it for grass.


Yeah the older front mounts don't have a high blade tip speed, my 2560 is for leaf collection,sweeping and thatching spring and fall machine only. Kubota has fixed their quality of cut in the last couple of years, my 331 ZD 72" cuts beautifully. Probably not what you want to spend. JD makes a stand on exact same price as the grandstand LOL.
EFS wasn't as hungry for me as Stewarts.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Mr.Markus;1037241 said:


> Yeah the older front mounts don't have a high blade tip speed, my 2560 is for leaf collection,sweeping and thatching spring and fall machine only. Kubota has fixed their quality of cut in the last couple of years, my 331 ZD 72" cuts beautifully. Probably not what you want to spend. JD makes a stand on exact same price as the grandstand LOL.
> EFS wasn't as hungry for me as Stewarts.


Now that you mention it, what do you think of the 72" 331? We were thinking of replacing the JD 997's with Kubota's 331's


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1037211 said:


> I'm looking at getting a Walker.


For what you're doing, you'll be more than ok with that model IMO. There is a high speed kit the dealer can put on to speed things up a bit if you want.



heather lawn spray;1037247 said:


> Now that you mention it, what do you think of the 72" 331? We were thinking of replacing the JD 997's with Kubota's 331's


We have 331's with 60 and 72 inch decks. In taller grass, the 72's seem a little underpowered, and travel speed is greatly reduced vs the 60's. They are great machines IMO, but dont know how they compare to Deeres.



creativedesigns;1037226 said:


> Johnny Royale...
> 
> I was gunna give u a surprise call today (acting like a indian customer angry about leaky pool :laughing But yea, letme know how the SanJuan shells work out for ya this summer. I want you to come down & install one at my house probly next year.....
> 
> Everytime I get excited about gettin' into inground pool installs, I end up with no more nails left....:crying:


I dont think I'll be entertaining SJ this year-We're booking into late August as of now....In fact we've taken a step back from all fiberglass pools. The pool biz definitely isnt for the faint of heart. We're lucky to have some good experienced people around us.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Mr.Markus;1037229 said:


> Only thing more fun than hauling your own toys is being paid to haul someone elses.


Is that trailer galvanized or aluminum?


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1037211 said:


> I'm looking at getting a Walker. This one to be exact with a 48" deck. http://www.walkermowers.com/tractors/model-mc/model-mc.php They want $9,899 which I think is a good price. My dad had a Walker back in 1990 so I'm familiar with how they work but would like to know if there is any options I should get. I only want it to cut my house. DKG gave me the idea of buying one, just trying to decide. Thoughts?


Thats an extremly good price IMO... I had a MC walker when I first got into the business, ran it for 4 years and put 2200 hours on it of commercial use in those 4 years... It was a 18hp kohler on a 42" deck and I couldnt have been more happier.... Sold it to a old retired farmer for $5000 and in fact, Last year when I had my MTL liquid cooled high dumper walker up for sale, The whole deal was I was going to buy my old origional MC walker back from this farmer... Thats how much i liked it.... Dave, I recommend a 42" deck for that machine, I still have a 42" deck on my 25hp and its more then enough but its just nicer to have that little extra power with the walker so it dosent get all clogged up from the turbine slowing down cause the motor dosent have enough power....


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1037253 said:


> Is that trailer galvanized or aluminum?


Aluminum...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

beautiful!

I love the look of them!


----------



## Mr.Markus

heather lawn spray;1037247 said:


> Now that you mention it, what do you think of the 72" 331? We were thinking of replacing the JD 997's with Kubota's 331's


They're plenty fast, even with the 72.. I've even use it to bush hog water retention ponds for the Town.LOL (2 an1/2 to 3 foot weeds)
No complaints. Haven't been on a deere since '87. It was a 935 diesel that blew at 800hrs. So I'm biased sorry, I wouldn't use any of my advise to make your decision.


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1037241 said:


> Stewarts hungry.


Speaking of them I was there Monday for Kubota and Walker Stuff 20% off until end of the month on select parts.

But they didn't have my air filters for my ZD or Walker.


----------



## JD Dave

heather lawn spray;1037247 said:


> Now that you mention it, what do you think of the 72" 331? We were thinking of replacing the JD 997's with Kubota's 331's


I was talking to a guy at BP landscaping and they are one of the biggest landscapers around and they said nothing lasts like a 997. Cutting roadsides they put around 1000 hrs on them/year. He said they were not near as happy with the exmarks and Kubota and will be going to all Deere's. Just an FYI.

Thanks for the help guys Chad made the decision easy for me, just have to make sure my Kubota is sold.


----------



## snowman4

creativedesigns;1037169 said:


> Whats the _latin_ name of PurpleLeaf Sandcherry?


I just did a design assignment and my base theme colour was purple. There were a couple _Prunus x cistena_ in there. Also one nice Acer palmatum!


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1037268 said:


> I was talking to a guy at BP landscaping and they are one of the biggest landscapers around and they said nothing lasts like a 997. Cutting roadsides they put around 1000 hrs on them/year. He said they were not near as happy with the exmarks and Kubota and will be going to all Deere's. Just an FYI.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys Chad made the decision easy for me, just have to make sure my Kubota is sold.


I heard Sunshine stole the Brampton Contract from them and at a stupid price as well. He is in bed with Orlando like Freemeont and them so they should be okay.


----------



## schrader

So I am in the market for a dump trialer, a 5 or 6 ton. What does everyone recomend, I want something that will last.

Corey


----------



## Triple L

schrader;1037292 said:


> So I am in the market for a dump trialer, a 5 or 6 ton. What does everyone recomend, I want something that will last.
> 
> Corey


Canada Trailer 100%


----------



## Triple L

snowman4;1037273 said:


> I just did a design assignment and my base theme colour was purple. There were a couple _Prunus x cistena_ in there. Also one nice Acer palmatum!


You are bringing back memories of the good ol days for me.... Hearing all these botanical names I actually know what they are, maby all that money spent on college wasnt such a waste.... You gotta be almost done by now right?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Grassman09;1037279 said:


> I heard Sunshine stole the Brampton Contract from them and at a stupid price as well. He is in bed with Orlando like Freemeont and them so they should be okay.


I saw those results too-but they dont mean a thing, I wouldnt be suprised if the lower bidder would get disqualified on a technicality.

It always hurts to lose a contract, regardless of who you're in bed with, or how big you're company is.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Mr.Markus;1037260 said:


> Aluminum...


Was that built by Eloquip?

We had a dump body built by them a few years ago and were very impressed with their quality. We looked into getting a trailer built as well, but never ended up going with it because of its price and waiting time to be ready.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1037298 said:



> Was that built by Eloquip?
> 
> We had a dump body built by them a few years ago and were very impressed with their quality. We looked into getting a trailer built as well, but never ended up going with it because of its price and waiting time to be ready.


No... built by Kelly trailers and gun shop in Inwood. Tell you the truth Eloquip money would've been well spent. Design and structure issues had to be sorted out. Couldn't pass up the price. Makes a good mower trailer now. Still needs welding every year ...but at least I don't have to paint.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1037297 said:


> I saw those results too-but they dont mean a thing, I wouldnt be suprised if the lower bidder would get disqualified on a technicality.
> 
> It always hurts to lose a contract, regardless of who you're in bed with, or how big you're company is.


I agree. Also just because your a big company doesn't mean your making alot of money.


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;1037297 said:


> I saw those results too-but they dont mean a thing, I wouldnt be suprised if the lower bidder would get disqualified on a technicality.
> 
> It always hurts to lose a contract, regardless of who you're in bed with, or how big you're company is.


Well unless its the region I was surprised the poor quality they let get done. I looked at the work another co did and it was crap compared to what we had done. They edge with a line trimmer weed with a line trimmer and leave the garden bed full of shrub clippings.



JD Dave;1037310 said:


> I agree. Also just because your a big company doesn't mean your making alot of money.


Yeah I'm thinking some of these companies just bid the work to cover payroll.


----------



## creativedesigns

Grassman09;1037313 said:


> Yeah I'm thinking some of these companies just bid the work to cover payroll.


Which in terms completely defeats the purpose, without generating a profit margine.

Some companies will sacrifice "breaking even" on summer maintenance, in hopes to make more money in the winter season. (as part of a full season contract) BUT why loose half, then gain half??? IMO, a gain-gain concept seems more competent for profit earnings.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Andrew, easier said then done. Everyone can tell you how to do things and what to turn down, but the reality is very different from what anyone can write on paper.

We have some properties that we make nothing on in the winter, and some that we don't in the summer. We get 12 equal payments, and we hope to do really well on the the months in between. March was a good month, November can be good.

It isn't ideal, but the options are keeping guys, or getting rid of guys only to have to hire unqualified guys in the future when you need them the most. We need the people to plow/run a summer crew. You can't just hire off craigslist for that.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1037324 said:


> Andrew, easier said then done. Everyone can tell you how to do things and what to turn down, but the reality is very different from what anyone can write on paper.
> 
> We have some properties that we make nothing on in the winter, and some that we don't in the summer. We get 12 equal payments, and we hope to do really well on the the months in between. March was a good month, November can be good.
> 
> It isn't ideal, but the options are keeping guys, or getting rid of guys only to have to hire unqualified guys in the future when you need them the most. We need the people to plow/run a summer crew. You can't just hire off craigslist for that.


Would you say there is more competition for you in the winter or the summer?

I know there have been a ton of new guys starting up doing grass ect. around me but I really think it takes more to compete in winter. Its more of a commitment (waking up at all hours checking the snow) and perhaps more of an investment in equipment?


----------



## heather lawn spray

Pristine PM ltd;1037324 said:


> Andrew, easier said then done. Everyone can tell you how to do things and what to turn down, but the reality is very different from what anyone can write on paper.
> 
> We have some properties that we make nothing on in the winter, and some that we don't in the summer. We get 12 equal payments, and we hope to do really well on the the months in between. March was a good month, November can be good.
> 
> It isn't ideal, but the options are keeping guys, or getting rid of guys only to have to hire unqualified guys in the future when you need them the most. We need the people to plow/run a summer crew. You can't just hire off craigslist for that.


^^^^^^^ is today's reality check


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

MIDTOWNPC;1037334 said:


> Would you say there is more competition for you in the winter or the summer?
> 
> I know there have been a ton of new guys starting up doing grass ect. around me but I really think it takes more to compete in winter. Its more of a commitment (waking up at all hours checking the snow) and perhaps more of an investment in equipment?


Our competition is pretty much always there. We do alot of residentials, but we don't really go after them except for a flyer in the spring that doesn't always do alot. We are 12 month for all of the condo's, so that's why I don't worry about the teens in a pickup doing residentials for cash, they don't effect us. It is the bigger companies that we are competing with.

We aggressively go after the condo's at the right time of the year, when we know they will most likely be deciding to stay or leave their current company. That sort of works, but often alot of condo's don't decide quickly, or just stay for the sake of staying it seems.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1037339 said:


> Our competition is pretty much always there. We do alot of residentials, but we don't really go after them except for a flyer in the spring that doesn't always do alot. We are 12 month for all of the condo's, so that's why I don't worry about the teens in a pickup doing residentials for cash, they don't effect us. It is the bigger companies that we are competing with.
> 
> We aggressively go after the condo's at the right time of the year, when we know they will most likely be deciding to stay or leave their current company. That sort of works, but often alot of condo's don't decide quickly, or just stay for the sake of staying it seems.


In my town (Cobourg) there are pretty well only 2 companies that manage the condos others might be self managed.

I guess I my main competition out here is guys who do construction / excavating, that want to keep guys on in the winter. They seem to do some places for cheap and hope to kill them with salt and hauling.

We actually have a guy out here named Pristing Property Maintenance. White F350 too!
at first I thought that was you.

Im loving the 12 Cheques.... only I dont even do the grass. payup


----------



## snowman4

Triple L;1037295 said:


> You are bringing back memories of the good ol days for me.... Hearing all these botanical names I actually know what they are, maby all that money spent on college wasnt such a waste.... You gotta be almost done by now right?


2 year program. 1 year is coming to an end tomorrow....


----------



## musclecarboy

I think everyone makes owning your own biz seem like a much better deal then it really is. Let's face it, 9 out of 10 biz owners shouldn't be in business for a variety of reasons. IMO, if you don't put in your pocket the equivalent of having a job with a salary of 100k ($60-something K per year after tax), all the extra BS you put up with is not worth it. I would rather work 9-5, buy a $60k Benz instead of a $60k truck and use my evenings to better my career than preparing invoices and meeting people. I guess it's the freedom people like, but if you're banking the same cash a job is so much less stress.


----------



## heather lawn spray

musclecarboy;1037383 said:


> I think everyone makes owning your own biz seem like a much better deal then it really is. Let's face it, 9 out of 10 biz owners shouldn't be in business for a variety of reasons. IMO, if you don't put in your pocket the equivalent of having a job with a salary of 100k ($60-something K per year after tax), all the extra BS you put up with is not worth it. I would rather work 9-5, buy a $60k Benz instead of a $60k truck and use my evenings to better my career than preparing invoices and meeting people. I guess it's the freedom people like, but if you're banking the same cash a job is so much less stress.


some of us live for the smell of nitro-methane and some of us live for closing 'the next deal'


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

You're absolutely right.

IMO, if you dont take the equivalent of at least $100K+(plus perks) out of your business each year you're better off getting a job somewhere (with a pension package at the end of the rainbow). I dont know about the rest of you, but this time of year involves 14 hour days for me-its a very busy time with lots going on. Being the first one in and last one out doesnt help either. I can't complain too much though...especially when I'm out riding or snowmobiling or ice fishing or hunting when the rest of the world is at work.


----------



## grandview

JohnnyRoyale;1037387 said:


> .especially when I'm out riding or snowmobiling or ice fishing or hunting when the rest of the world is at work.


And being that your from way up North that's 12 months out of the year!


----------



## creativedesigns

JohnnyRoyale;1037387 said:


> You're absolutely right.
> 
> IMO, if you dont take the equivalent of at least $100K+(plus perks) out of your business each year you're better off getting a job somewhere...


Johnny,

Are you hands on working with the crew all day setting the pace, Or are u one of them guys that drives around all day in his truck answering calls & eating Subway.....

I try to be at the sites as much as possible, unless Im picking up material, dumping clean fill or doin a quik Booty call......


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

creativedesigns;1037395 said:


> Johnny,
> 
> Are you hands on working with the crew all day setting the pace, Or are u one of them guys that drives around all day in his truck answering calls & eating Subway.......


I prefer Quiznos, and spend the day in my executive suite.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

grandview;1037388 said:


> And being that your from way up North that's 12 months out of the year!


I wish


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

SNOW !
Just looked at the weather network for Orangeville.
1-3 cm snow Sat
1cm Sunday

*Yesterday was a Great Day !!!!!*
I put in a tender back at the beginning of February , The contract was supposed to start April 1st. Had a really hard time getting call backs or any answers from the property management company. The only thing I did get was my bid was too high, Just assumed I did`nt get it.

Got a call yesterday, Apparently when the property management company talked to the customer they weren't happy with the job the old contractor did and all my customers I used as references gave me glowing reviews.

* I got 2 of the 4 areas I tendered on !!!! 
28 Properties on a 3 year contract. Woo Hoo !!!!! *
Much needed since I didn't renew my largest customer (went for 46% less than last 2 years)

*
Only problem is I`m going to need a 16 Ft (or 18ft trailer) FAST.*

Does anyone know any trailer dealers that stock 10,000 GVRW Galvanized or Aluminum landscape trailers that are a decent price?
The only thing I have been able to find are 7000 GVRW Steel trailers. 7000 would squeek by but a 10,000 would be more flexible.

Anyone have experience with Excalibur Trailers in Brampton ?, Fully Galvanized, Seem well built. Great Price but 3 weeks to build at best. (Owner is a friend of a friend)

The ones that are available locally are a 16 or 18 ft Panther (built in Tilbury,On) or a Load Trail (built in Ruthven,On) Both Steel Trailers Anyone ever had one ?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I was in the same position as you a couple of years ago, and had a hard time finding a trailer to suit my needs, we had a 22 ft, triaxle, 9 ton, galvanized built by Excalibur a couple of years ago. Initially, we had a couple of minor issues that were promptly resolved, and the trailer has been holding up very well since with no issues at all. I'll take a picture of it when I go into the yard in a bit. They built us a great, heavy duty trailer-I recommend them. Dont know how fast they can build you one though, which may be the problem. If I remember correctly I waited 4-6 weeks for mine.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Thanks Johnny, good to hear some positive feedback on Excalibur.
Ivan said he rush it through as much as possible, but 3 weeks at best still. I think I might be kicking myself everytime I has to repaint a steel trailer



JD Dave;1037230 said:


> I drove a Walker for a couple summers so I know what they are like and I have the 2260 sold for 9k I think. I also have a 2560 with 200 hrs on it but I don't like it for grass.
> 
> I have less then 1 acre of grass I can't see 20 hp being under powered for the 30 hrs of cutting it will do/year but I could be wrong. I was going to buy a 997 Deere but I I'm leaning towards collecting the grass and then in the fall it's great for leaves.


If you're looking at that price range what about a JD X500 or X700 Series Garden tractor.
They are the machine of choice around here for people with large properties. The ones with the 7 Iron decks cut great. The liquid cooled EFI engines are pretty sweet. You can also get a little loader for the front and a little 3pt hitch for the back. If your wife does a lot of gardening work then it might be better than a zero turn. Maybe you could even get your salesman to throw on in when you buy something big.

Plus they're Green 

or you could do what I did, pick up a old L111 42" JD lawn tractor at a auction for $450


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Here's ours. We got it built with the long HD construction type ramps so we could move our 5.5 ton mini with it too. But now that we have the hooklifts I think we'll get landscaper mesh gates made so the guys dont kill themselves trying to lift those mosters (which are spring loaded but still heavy).


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Now that's a mower!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;1037486 said:


> Now that's a mower!


I firmly believe in investing in the biggest possible equipment for the job to be as efficient as possible. That combo knocked 3 1/2 days off a 10 day cutting cycle vs using 2-72 inch zero turns.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1037489 said:


> I firmly believe in investing in the biggest possible equipment for the job to be as efficient as possible. That combo knocked 3 1/2 days off a 10 day cutting cycle vs using 2-72 inch zero turns.


Agreed. You should be able to afford some new iron for a big job if you have it priced well, and it will help you further as you move forward once its paid off.

What summer bodies do you have for the hooklifts?


----------



## heather lawn spray

JohnnyRoyale;1037489 said:


> I firmly believe in investing in the biggest possible equipment for the job to be as efficient as possible. That combo knocked 3 1/2 days off a 10 day cutting cycle vs using 2-72 inch zero turns.


How big a site do you need to make the WAM workable? Most of ours are 3-5 Acres and only the Z's are any good.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Our sites range anywhere from 3 to 20 acres. Most are like yours. With a good operator they perform very well.

As far as summer bodies-we have a flatbed, a few bins, and a 1200 Gal water tank. Adding a few more bins as needed and 3 leaf boxes for the fall. I'm working on a having a fuel tank/job box next. Still undecided if were going to go all in on a disposal bin service-right now were doing our own stuff and a supplying bins to a few friends in the biz.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Just got off the phone with the bank. The current rate to trade Canadian into US cash
is 1.038. Visa charges the current rate of exchange plus 2.5% on any US transactions

Thats incredible! Im flying to vegas on the 25th but I could drive back... hell I could drive back pulling a trailer with a vette in the back. Im still in shock. 

Compare the price of a Wideout $5175 from ESI. Add your approx $300? Shipping
$200? Broker Fees? and Tax say $6500 out the door give or take
I dont think you can buy that plow for $8000 here can you?


What about looking for your landscape trailer in the US? Buffalo? 
I bought my dump from allprowest.com


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

we are probably going to be out of leasing room soon enough, so that might be something to look into if they are still at par in October. Crazy eh?


----------



## creativedesigns

musclecarboy;1037495 said:


> Agreed. You should be able to afford some new iron for a big job if you have it priced well, and it will help you further as you move forward once its paid off.


Unless dealers can offer 0% financing, then it makes sense to me. Lets say you buy a $5K walk behind, after two years sell the machine. What you sell it for will be higher than the difference owed. Therefore your not tying up $5K all at once on day of purchase. The benefit being new equipment turnaround every two years......or so.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

That's a nice trailer, 
If I get by with my existing trailer for the next bit I think it's better to wait for a galvanized one that meets my needs. Damn things exactly 2" too narrow for my big mower.
Doing 5 acres with a 52" isn't exactly productive. 

I don't know what's happened this week, There must be some subliminal messages being broadcast somewhere say "Redo your Lawns, Redo Your Lawns"  

Sold another 2 yard renos today !

My closing rate is 100% this week after a property visit and consultation !!
Must be too much work out there, One potential customer said I was the only one who set a appointment and actually showed out of 3 people he called. 

And you gotta love it when other guys refer you their customers when they want "That Organic Stuff" :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

EcoGreen Serv;1037478 said:


> Thanks Johnny, good to hear some positive feedback on Excalibur.
> Ivan said he rush it through as much as possible, but 3 weeks at best still. I think I might be kicking myself everytime I has to repaint a steel trailer
> 
> If you're looking at that price range what about a JD X500 or X700 Series Garden tractor.
> They are the machine of choice around here for people with large properties. The ones with the 7 Iron decks cut great. The liquid cooled EFI engines are pretty sweet. You can also get a little loader for the front and a little 3pt hitch for the back. If your wife does a lot of gardening work then it might be better than a zero turn. Maybe you could even get your salesman to throw on in when you buy something big.
> 
> Plus they're Green
> 
> or you could do what I did, pick up a old L111 42" JD lawn tractor at a auction for $450


I have lots of loaders and skids around, I want something that is made for cutting grass. I couldn't imagine going back to a midmount deck since I've had front mount since 1990. I actually bought the Walker today anyways. Congrats on picking up some new work.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1037569 said:


> I have lots of loaders and skids around, I want something that is made for cutting grass. I couldn't imagine going back to a midmount deck since I've had front mount since 1990. I actually bought the Walker today anyways. Congrats on picking up some new work.


FARMERS!.... So set in their ways!


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1037572 said:


> FARMERS!.... So set in their ways!


In most cases yes, the dealer just came to install our first full auto steer unit on our new sprayer. Damn is it complicated plus we installed sonar on the booms to give us auto height control. The spayer is 90 ft wide and has 5 sections which will automatically turn themselves on and off. I have a headache trying to remember how to do everything.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1037574 said:


> In most cases yes, the dealer just came to install our first full auto steer unit on our new sprayer. Damn is it complicated plus we installed sonar on the booms to give us auto height control. The spayer is 90 ft wide and has 5 sections which will automatically turn themselves on and off. I have a headache trying to remember how to do everything.


Seems like overkill for 1 acre of grass...
Did Deere give you free post it notes for the windshield?


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1037576 said:


> Seems like overkill for 1 acre of grass...
> Did Deere give you free post it notes for the windshield?


No but thanks for the idea. LOL


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1037574 said:


> In most cases yes, the dealer just came to install our first full auto steer unit on our new sprayer. Damn is it complicated plus we installed sonar on the booms to give us auto height control. The spayer is 90 ft wide and has 5 sections which will automatically turn themselves on and off. I have a headache trying to remember how to do everything.


If you could get that thing to spray liquid deicer..............


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1037580 said:


> If you could get that thing to spray liquid deicer..............


I have a story about that but this is a weather thread and Chad will get mad.


----------



## heather lawn spray

JD Dave;1037574 said:


> In most cases yes, the dealer just came to install our first full auto steer unit on our new sprayer. Damn is it complicated plus we installed sonar on the booms to give us auto height control. The spayer is 90 ft wide and has 5 sections which will automatically turn themselves on and off. I have a headache trying to remember how to do everything.


Maybe the headache is not from operating the booms. Have you checked the air filters on yur spray mask or filtration system lately?


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1037581 said:


> I have a story about that but this is a weather thread and Chad will get mad.


HAHAHAHA, seems that one will never die....


----------



## heather lawn spray

Well we got the start order, school mowing starts on Monday. 42 schools a week


----------



## Triple L

JohnnyRoyale;1037480 said:


> Here's ours. We got it built with the long HD construction type ramps so we could move our 5.5 ton mini with it too. But now that we have the hooklifts I think we'll get landscaper mesh gates made so the guys dont kill themselves trying to lift those mosters (which are spring loaded but still heavy).
> 
> View attachment 76852


Man is that one heck of a maintenance trailer!!!

Nice mowers too


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1037569 said:


> I actually bought the Walker today anyways.


Congrats Dave! You'll have to post up some pics of it... And dont forget some pics off all the little burn outs from every turn you make for the first year LOL


----------



## JD Dave

heather lawn spray;1037589 said:


> Well we got the start order, school mowing starts on Monday. 42 schools a week


That's your problem. 


Triple L;1037598 said:


> Congrats Dave! You'll have to post up some pics of it... And dont forget some pics off all the little burn outs from every turn you make for the first year LOL


I was driving a Walker when you were still in diapers. LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1037601 said:


> That's your problem.
> 
> I was driving a Walker when you were still in diapers. LOL


......but .......you just picked it up today!!! LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Chad uses step 10


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;1037574 said:


> In most cases yes, the dealer just came to install our first full auto steer unit on our new sprayer. Damn is it complicated plus we installed sonar on the booms to give us auto height control. The spayer is 90 ft wide and has 5 sections which will automatically turn themselves on and off. I have a headache trying to remember how to do everything.


What system you using?

Once you get the hang of it, it's nice. Sonar on the booms be a nice touch, but it's a self propelled one on the farm here - lots of clearance. Now I wonder if they could ever do without it - especially on the 12 row Kinze.

LOL - yesterday we were talking about it, and the uncle started reminiscing about planting with a 6 row on an open station - lots of dust!

Times have changed!


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver;1037621 said:


> What system you using?
> 
> Once you get the hang of it, it's nice. Sonar on the booms be a nice touch, but it's a self propelled one on the farm here - lots of clearance. Now I wonder if they could ever do without it - especially on the 12 row Kinze.
> 
> LOL - yesterday we were talking about it, and the uncle started reminiscing about planting with a 6 row on an open station - lots of dust!
> 
> Times have changed!


It's a JD we've had light bars for quite a few years now just never had complete auto steer. My dad also had a cab and a 12 row in 1976.  A friend of mine just got a new 16 row with row command, it automaticly shuts every the rows off 2 at a time. Actually I can upgrade my monitor so it will even turn on the head lands for me. Not sure but I might be out of a job soon.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1037622 said:


> Not sure but I might be out of a job soon.


More time for Banjo lessons


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

...and country line dancing.


----------



## Triple L

Since we're still kinda on the topic of trailers, here is a pic of myn I just got it lettered up last week.... I think im the first to letter up a landscape trailer like this in my area of town... most guys just throw a little magnet on theirs... The back sign is this really cool plastic sandwiched between 2 sheets of aluminum.... all this on a trailer thats 6 years old...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Dumb question, but why two numbers?


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1037668 said:


> Dumb question, but why two numbers?


One could be his office line Eleyse his secretary from TSC there who answer the line and the other is his Cell/Mobile line or its the Triple L heavy haul number.


----------



## Triple L

one is triple L's heavy haul number, Which rarely gets awnsered cause I always forget my phone or leave it in the truck or what may be... Second # is a little more reliable, but dont ask that # for a quote, its just the way its always been, good question tho...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

you should use 1 number and forward it to your cell when you are not in the shop


----------



## Triple L

thanks for the advice guys, maby next time I'll post up the computer sketches of what it will look like before its done, but I dont think its gonna change anytime soon now that its done....

So does everyone have thier spring clean-ups done? I think we to will be starting our first mowing of the season on monday


----------



## cet

We are cutting Monday. Some sites need it and some don't. It will give the guy a chance to see all the sites because I am going away on the 24th for 9 days.

Went golfing this morning. Had to go in and have breakfast after 9 because it was snowing. The sun was out 30 minutes later and we went back out for the second 9. Fells good just to get back out.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We did a 70% cut last week. Some places needed a double cut. Couple crews out today because they got behind with the new guys. Lot's of complaining, but once they get used to the hours and physical nature of it, they will be fine.

Sorry to Critique, but I just was curious. Adam's cell is in the yellow pages because they screwed up and when he phoned in to get the ad they took his contact number and used it as the yellow pages ad number. For the most part everything is my cell, but it gets confusing at times because people that he deals with call me sometimes and I have to figure out who they are and what they are calling about then give him the message. It is nice to have one number, but it does backfire sometimes.


----------



## JD Dave

The lettering looks really nice Chad. I'm just getting use to working all day again also, takes the first week to get back into it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

or a month... I worked on friday... man I am out of shape.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1037766 said:


> or a month... I worked on friday... man I am out of shape.


You should start sharing lunchs and loose a few lbs. LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

I think everyone has several numbers now, Bell offers a plan called "Just One" that works well for me, you call my office it rings 3 times there and then forwards to my cell automatically (I don't have to forward it). Acts like a second line, if my office phone is busy it bypasses to the cell as well and both are the same voice mail account. I love it. the 800 # is set up the same route seamlessly.


----------



## creativedesigns

Talkin' bout being in shape.....Just curious how many guys on this thread smoke cigs?

I smoke Sweet Cherry Cigarello's sometimes...if the mood is right! LOL.

(captain Black)


----------



## musclecarboy

I'm still not into it. I did a grading job for a friend and started at 9 or 930 every morning instead of the normal 730. Things will pick up quick then it will be all-out, all the time.

No cigs for me... the only thing they do for you is shorten your life and cost money


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1037776 said:


> the only thing they do for you is shorten your life and cost money


About the same as women.


----------



## rooferdave

JD Dave;1037760 said:


> The lettering looks really nice Chad. I'm just getting use to working all day again also, takes the first week to get back into it.


oh man, I feel your pain! my first roof of the season is a 14,000 sq ft flat in Hamilton, I have to set the pace and I can hardly move by the time I get back to the hotel, I donot seem to bounce back like I did at twenty. No ciggys for me... it would cut into my beer money!


----------



## heather lawn spray

Mr.Markus;1037771 said:


> I think everyone has several numbers now, Bell offers a plan called "Just One" that works well for me, you call my office it rings 3 times there and then forwards to my cell automatically (I don't have to forward it). Acts like a second line, if my office phone is busy it bypasses to the cell as well and both are the same voice mail account. I love it. the 800 # is set up the same route seamlessly.


Been using that for years. It's great if you don't have permanent office staff.


----------



## heather lawn spray

JD Dave;1037781 said:


> About the same as women.


Guess I'm in for a short life then. I got 4 of them and a real B!&CH. No, I mean a real B!&CH. An 8 month old, 62 pound female golden retreiver:laughing:


----------



## PlatinumService

Pristine PM ltd;1037766 said:


> or a month... I worked on friday... man I am out of shape.


your telling me, i was laying 2 inch oversized granite flag up north this week and man does my body hurt. its gonna take a couple weeks to get those muscles warmed up... but i have as feeling its going to be a good year. very excited to get back into it.


----------



## creativedesigns

rooferdave;1037785 said:


> No ciggys for me... it would cut into my beer money!


Haha, true that!


----------



## rooferdave

heather lawn spray;1037795 said:


> Guess I'm in for a short life then. I got 4 of them and a real B!&CH. No, I mean a real B!&CH. An 8 month old, 62 pound female golden retreiver:laughing:


Wait till she tries dressing like a shoveler and comes out with you! I have a 91 pound purebred lab that will try anything to go out!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Anyone have any good Orillia quarry contacts? I am hearing that the supplier we use in Pickering has trouble getting the Muskoka granite in.


----------



## buckwheat_la

all that snow on Wednesday, it is Sunday and very little snow left


----------



## creativedesigns

Lots'a good stuff of T.V. tonite....Ottawa Sens vs Pens hockey playoffs round 3 tonite! Yea thats what im talkin'bout!!! 

Junos are on tonite too. That lil'guy Justin Beiber from Stratford, Ontario is up for awards, eh!

Betchya Sens win too....


----------



## cet

I bet Sens don't. They might not win another game.


----------



## creativedesigns

cet;1037905 said:


> I bet Sens don't. They might not win another game.


Yea, it really is too bad for the Sens. 

GO HABS GO!! :waving:


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;1037886 said:


> Lots'a good stuff of T.V. tonite....Ottawa Sens vs Pens hockey playoffs round 3 tonite! Yea thats what im talkin'bout!!!
> 
> Junos are on tonite too. That lil'guy Justin Beiber from Stratford, Ontario is up for awards, eh!
> 
> Betchya Sens win too....


You forgot the Academy of Country Music Awards... thats what im watchin


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1037942 said:


> You forgot the Academy of Country Music Awards... thats what im watchin


Me too!.........


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

cough cough, hick, cough.


----------



## ff1221

Hard to get back into it, last week was run around in circles week but I think we are finally organized enough to get stuff done, got 40 ton of armor stone coming at 7 this morning so I guess i better get my ****e together. Looks like a decent year ahead.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1037970 said:


> cough cough, hick, cough.


I'd rather listen to some brooks & dunn singing hillbilly deluxe before I listen to some justin bieber singing baby, baby, baby, ooooo baby LOL


----------



## heather lawn spray

2 mowing crews with 4 mowers out the door at 7:15. . . 


Let the games begin!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1037973 said:


> I'd rather listen to some brooks & dunn singing hillbilly deluxe before I listen to some justin bieber singing baby, baby, baby, ooooo baby LOL


I'd rather listen to my truck idle the listen to either of those.


----------



## creativedesigns

MIDTOWNPC;1037988 said:


> I'd rather listen to my truck idle the listen to either of those.


LOL, I'd much rather listen to Shania Twain, than Brooks & Dunn. :laughing:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

heather lawn spray;1037976 said:


> Let the games begin!!


X2-Today was our official start date as well. We don't normally start cutting schools until 1st week of May. It will be nice payup to get this cut in before the end of the month. 

On another note...anyone using http://www.landscapesafety.com. Looks like a simple and effective way to train new hires.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

So, one of our first condo's has a new board, fired the old manager, and guess who was next on the chopping block. PISSED!!!!

Such a crappy time for us to lose a place, half a day of work, we bent over backwards for this place but it doesn't matter. They went with one of the big companies (Sal) and they do a good job... so we probably won't be back there in a year. 

I just hate it when there we lose a place for no reason other then board issues and a lack of communication with the previous manager.

Ce La Vie.


----------



## schrader

Pristine PM ltd;1038052 said:


> So, one of our first condo's has a new board, fired the old manager, and guess who was next on the chopping block. PISSED!!!!
> 
> Such a crappy time for us to lose a place, half a day of work, we bent over backwards for this place but it doesn't matter. They went with one of the big companies (Sal) and they do a good job... so we probably won't be back there in a year.
> 
> I just hate it when there we lose a place for no reason other then board issues and a lack of communication with the previous manager.
> 
> Ce La Vie.


My biggest property manager lost six sites last year, I already worked for the new property managers that took over and they were happpy with my services so I was O.K. Just found out they were fired from another big site, a large management company from T.O is taking over, I know they will put it out for tender, probably going to be my last year there.

Corey


----------



## heather lawn spray

Pristine PM ltd;1038052 said:


> So, one of our first condo's has a new board, fired the old manager, and guess who was next on the chopping block. PISSED!!!!
> 
> Such a crappy time for us to lose a place, half a day of work, we bent over backwards for this place but it doesn't matter. They went with one of the big companies (Sal) and they do a good job... so we probably won't be back there in a year.
> 
> I just hate it when there we lose a place for no reason other then board issues and a lack of communication with the previous manager.
> 
> Ce La Vie.


One of our tiny apartment building's superintendent called and said she is going to cut it herself. 65 years of age+!!
C'est la *guerre*

or

This is combat, there is no points for second place!


----------



## heather lawn spray

JohnnyRoyale;1038010 said:


> X2-Today was our official start date as well. We don't normally start cutting schools until 1st week of May. It will be nice payup to get this cut in before the end of the month.
> 
> On another note...anyone using http://www.landscapesafety.com. Looks like a simple and effective way to train new hires.


I called last week and asked if they wanted to start early instead of May 1 and he said today would be okay to startpayup. Did they call you or did you call them?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

May 1st would be a hayfield on some of them I bet!

It sucks when you are grouped in with management... you need them to like you and recommend you, but when they are bad communicators... what do you do...


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Pristine PM ltd;1037766 said:


> or a month... I worked on friday... man I am out of shape.


No kidding, I know the feeling. Especially doing a backyard you can barely get a wheelbarrow into. Might have to look into one of those Muck Trucks.



Pristine PM ltd;1037830 said:


> Anyone have any good Orillia quarry contacts? I am hearing that the supplier we use in Pickering has trouble getting the Muskoka granite in.


Cant help you with Orillia but I deal with Kevin at Clearview Nurseries. They stock a fair bit and are really quick cutting to spec. kinda far though. Probably not as good a price as you get down there. They stock Orillia Armourstone but mostly Wiarton

Anyone know a source in Toronto for Decorative Gravel / Terrazzo that stocks a decent selection and sells in less than full 22 ton loads ?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

heather lawn spray;1038056 said:


> I called last week and asked if they wanted to start early instead of May 1 and he said today would be okay to startpayup. Did they call you or did you call them?


I proposed an earlier than normal start and they went for it.


----------



## Triple L

First and second day of maintenance have gone pretty good, all the mowers and equipment is performing flawlessly.... Hows things been going guys? I gotta say, Cutting grass actually isnt that bad of a job, but holy geez did I ever hate doing all the spring clean-ups.....


----------



## schrader

Clean ups for us were easy this year, grass is just long enough to cut here. We are cutting most sites this week. All the other companies are still doing clean ups.


----------



## heather lawn spray

snapped the muffler mounts on the JD 997, replaced them with rubber belting. 18 schools, a suburban church and 2 hotels done so far this weekpayup


----------



## CGM Inc.

we did first cuts last week already on some sites that needed it. Spring clean-up is done for a while, some cultivating and still waiting on some late starters that try to save a $$$ TO GIVE THE GO....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We are getting asked to garden... some hosta's are still coming up.


----------



## heather lawn spray

I,m thinking 2 weeks advanced, anybody else?


----------



## DeVries

heather lawn spray;1038238 said:


> I,m thinking 2 weeks advanced, anybody else?


I agree but things seem to be slowing down some. We got cleanups and beds done, now its regular cutting, but in the last week the grass hasn't grown much around here.

This dry weather is great for construction, last hort trades there was an article mentioning that we are in for a hot dry summer. Not good for the nursury, I'll have a dry pond again:realmad:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I got a call today from the hydro company...guy alleges one of my guys knocked a tranformer vault off the concrete pad while cutting a school and claims the custodian witnessed it. He tried telling me I'm going have to pay upwards of $7000.00 damage, and accused our company of neglecting to report a very dangerous situation as something like 300,000 volts go through the thing.

I called the custodian up, asked what she saw, and denied telling the hydro guy that she witnessed us doing the damage. She outright said the hydro guy brought it to her attention as he noticed it while doing an inspection on the road as its under construction. My machines came back without damage tonite, and the fact the vault sits on 2ft high wall of concrete makes it impossible for a zero turn to hit it let alone shift it 2 feet off centre-the machine would have been destroyed as those vaults weigh a ton. 

I told the hydro guy to beat it and to not even bother with sending me an invoice-better send it straight to collections and court cuz I'm not paying it unless they have videotaped proof of their allegations...try again a$$wipe!

Sorry for the rant...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That would piss me right off. Does he have any power? We get stupid calls sometimes about damage... the truth is most of the time we just fix it. Easier then fighting.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JohnnyRoyale;1038245 said:


> I got a call today from the hydro company...guy alleges one of my guys knocked a tranformer vault off the concrete pad while cutting a school and claims the custodian witnessed it. He tried telling me I'm going have to pay upwards of $7000.00 damage, and accused our company of neglecting to report a very dangerous situation as something like 300,000 volts go through the thing.
> 
> I called the custodian up, asked what she saw, and denied telling the hydro guy that she witnessed us doing the damage. She outright said the hydro guy brought it to her attention as he noticed it while doing an inspection on the road as its under construction. My machines came back without damage tonite, and the fact the vault sits on 2ft high wall of concrete makes it impossible for a zero turn to hit it let alone shift it 2 feet off centre-the machine would have been destroyed as those vaults weigh a ton.
> 
> I told the hydro guy to beat it and to not even bother with sending me an invoice-better send it straight to collections and court cuz I'm not paying it unless they have videotaped proof of their allegations...try again a$$wipe!
> 
> Sorry for the rant...


What does that guy possibly gain by pointing the finger at you. Someone hit it and they are big big big money. I hit one once that was almost completly covered in snow... and it was steaming... I called it in.. it was an accident, and I probably should have got a bill but I was very very very sorry. There is alot of power going thru one of those.
Make notes of the time you talked to the lady, and take a few pictures of your stuff and who worked in that area. Just for good luck. Maybe he use to cut the grass that you now cut. Hope it works out.

5 days till vegas! yeah!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;1038249 said:


> That would piss me right off. Does he have any power? We get stupid calls sometimes about damage... the truth is most of the time we just fix it. Easier then fighting.


I dont know who the guy was...probably some super there.


----------



## heather lawn spray

JohnnyRoyale;1038245 said:


> I got a call today from the hydro company...guy alleges one of my guys knocked a tranformer vault off the concrete pad while cutting a school and claims the custodian witnessed it. He tried telling me I'm going have to pay upwards of $7000.00 damage, and accused our company of neglecting to report a very dangerous situation as something like 300,000 volts go through the thing.
> 
> I called the custodian up, asked what she saw, and denied telling the hydro guy that she witnessed us doing the damage. She outright said the hydro guy brought it to her attention as he noticed it while doing an inspection on the road as its under construction. My machines came back without damage tonite, and the fact the vault sits on 2ft high wall of concrete makes it impossible for a zero turn to hit it let alone shift it 2 feet off centre-the machine would have been destroyed as
> 
> those vaults weigh a ton.
> 
> IQUOTE]
> That was my first instinct, a z-turn would bounce off 'em. A truck or a loader, left over damage from snow clearing near the site?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

MIDTOWNPC;1038253 said:


> What does that guy possibly gain by pointing the finger at you. Maybe he use to cut the grass that you now cut. yeah!


What he has to gain is that he doesnt have to report one of his own overpaid, unionized, lazy unnacountable flunkies who really damaged it while working on the road-he's probably have to write a novel of reports.

I highly doubt he cut the grass there before us.

We plow the school too, but only plowed it twice last winter, and its an obvious no plow zone. I am 100% certain it wasnt us.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1037830 said:


> Anyone have any good Orillia quarry contacts? I am hearing that the supplier we use in Pickering has trouble getting the Muskoka granite in.


You tried boulders out my way?


----------



## DeVries

Grassman09;1038301 said:


> You tried boulders out my way?


How about Select stone supply in Burlington


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1038223 said:


> First and second day of maintenance have gone pretty good, all the mowers and equipment is performing flawlessly.... Hows things been going guys? I gotta say, Cutting grass actually isnt that bad of a job, but holy geez did I ever hate doing all the spring clean-ups.....


Yea, using those power brooms can make ur back sore, Eh. :bluebounc Kinda glad I got outta the maintenance.


----------



## Triple L

The only reason I cut grass is to plow snow.... I'd like to learn the trick that others have on how to only the plow snow but not loose the job to year round competition.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1038374 said:


> The only reason I cut grass is to plow snow.... I'd like to learn the trick that others have on how to only the plow snow but not loose the job to year round competition.....


Look for places that dont have grass.
Look for places that have an onsite maintenance and suggest they can save money by having him cut the grass. That leaves more money for them to pay you in snow
Buddy with a guy that cuts grass but doesnt want to have plows ect and get him to be your sidewalk guy. Just get him to run a blower or tractor ect. Pay him well and he will find you work.


----------



## heather lawn spray

creativedesigns;1038371 said:


> Yea, using those power brooms can make ur back sore, Eh. :bluebounc Kinda glad I got outta the maintenance.


Not if ya put 'em on the front of the _riding_ lawn mower!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

creativedesigns;1038371 said:


> Yea, using those power brooms can make ur back sore, Eh. :bluebounc Kinda glad I got outta the maintenance.


Got out??? or was pushed out? haha



> You tried boulders out my way?


Really just looking to buy direct. I will let you guys know what kinda prices I am looking at. We will know tomorrow if we have the job. This will be our biggest landscaping job ever. I have a good feeling we will get it because the two other companies are subbing the pool to Betz, and we are doing it in house. A guy that plows for us used to work for a pool company that subbed us bobcats and is getting out of pools.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;1038374 said:


> The only reason I cut grass is to plow snow.... I'd like to learn the trick that others have on how to only the plow snow but not loose the job to year round competition.....


sub it out to idiots like me!! I _like_ mowing. It's less toxic than spraying was


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha,

I understand the idea of wanting only snow, but I love 12 month work. It is so much safer for us, and I like being able to repair my own damage, not argue with a PM about who should fix the grass from salt or plow damage.


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;1038245 said:


> I got a call today from the hydro company...guy alleges one of my guys knocked a tranformer vault off the concrete pad while cutting a school and claims the custodian witnessed it. He tried telling me I'm going have to pay upwards of $7000.00 damage, and accused our company of neglecting to report a very dangerous situation as something like 300,000 volts go through the thing.
> 
> I called the custodian up, asked what she saw, and denied telling the hydro guy that she witnessed us doing the damage. She outright said the hydro guy brought it to her attention as he noticed it while doing an inspection on the road as its under construction. My machines came back without damage tonite, and the fact the vault sits on 2ft high wall of concrete makes it impossible for a zero turn to hit it let alone shift it 2 feet off centre-the machine would have been destroyed as those vaults weigh a ton.
> 
> I told the hydro guy to beat it and to not even bother with sending me an invoice-better send it straight to collections and court cuz I'm not paying it unless they have videotaped proof of their allegations...try again a$$wipe!
> 
> Sorry for the rant...


2 years ago I got a call from the Catholic School Board. One of my drivers had knocked the wooden railing off a handicap ramp leading to the portables. I spoke with both the plow driver and the loader guy. Both said they did not hit it. I phoned the Board and she said the Caretaker had it on camera did I want to go and look. I said not and went and fixed it. It took me 4 hours to fix. The next month the Board phoned again to tell me they got a letter from EMS letting them know that one of their ambulances had backed into the wooden railing and they would pay the bill for fixing it.

It they don't have it on camera I wouldn't pay for anything.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

man, why do people lie blatantly. Such a-holes


----------



## heather lawn spray

Pristine PM ltd;1038382 said:


> haha,
> 
> I understand the idea of wanting only snow, but I love 12 month work. It is so much safer for us, and I like being able to repair my own damage, not argue with a PM about who should fix the grass from salt or plow damage.


My argument exactly, Jon!


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

creativedesigns;1038371 said:


> Yea, using those power brooms can make ur back sore, Eh. :bluebounc Kinda glad I got outta the maintenance.


Use a walk behind sweeper, Same cost as a power broom, works WAY better, collects everything in a hopper and is WAY easier on the back.


----------



## Mr.Markus

EcoGreen Serv;1038390 said:


> Use a walk behind sweeper, Same cost as a power broom, works WAY better, collects everything in a hopper and is WAY easier on the back.


I would soooo... break that.

I won't be cutting till next Monday, still cleaning up, dethatching and aerating.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;1038383 said:


> It they don't have it on camera I wouldn't pay for anything.


Thats the position I'm taking. I fired off an email to Head of Facilities Mgmt this morning-he wasnt even made aware of the incident. The way I see it is I've got nothing to hide-and I figured its a big enough deal to be reported sooner rather than later, otherwise I'd have to deal with them when they get a bill from hydro and sh!t really hits the fan. Maybe I'm wrong...I don't know.


----------



## heather lawn spray

What would be fun is to drag all of them out to the site (waste more money?) and show them how a Z-turn would be incapable of shifting the vault. ( I'd try it secretly first to make sure it _can't_ be done


----------



## creativedesigns

Pristine PM ltd;1038377 said:


> Got out??? or was pushed out? haha
> 
> A guy that plows for us used to work for a pool company that subbed us bobcats and is getting out of pools.


Nah, Im the Absolute King of interlock!!! Im so talented it makes peoples head spin....I do it all the time  Clients that want interlock surfaces usually get sooding done with garden beds, mulching, retaining walls, boulder placements & water features...ect.

Im trying to break into the market for FibreGlass Pool inserts too...that'd be cool.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I don't know much about the fiberglass ones, I would think they would need more care then the ease of use of a liner pool. This guy only installs galvanized/concrete pools.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

You are truly a glutton for punishment Cre. Good luck with that-(from someone who's been there done that.)

As far as the hydro vault goes. The area manager for the board went out to confirm what I told them so they agree with my position on the whole fiasco. Time will tell what hydro decides to do about it.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Bets are probably do nothing, They'll fix and move on. Not worth the fight unless they have the guy dead to rights.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1038384 said:


> man, why do people lie blatantly. Such a-holes


if they're a slippery a-hole and they can scare you enough to get something out of you, then why not? It's total BS and pisses me off too.

Dean, how's the bobcat painting?


----------



## JD Dave

Jon call these guys for your stone. They own a few pits in the Orillia area, I bought my armour stone from them for around $70/tonne delivered. http://www.yellowpages.ca/bus/Ontario/Queensville/Kitching-J-F-Son-Ltd/899392.html


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Thanks bud, any ideas on if it is better to go with their trucking or bring your own contact?


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1038505 said:


> Thanks bud, any ideas on if it is better to go with their trucking or bring your own contact?


They have special triaxle trucks with pups that have extra thick steel boxes so they can just dump the stone in them. You won't find a better deal anywhere else on delivered stone and their drivers are all A+. They supply most of the garden centres in the GTA. The boxes on there trucks look to be made out of 3/4" plate.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

cool, sounds good. Thanks for the contact.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Just so you know, Kitching and Sons hauls for Cut Above from Orillia. We have ordered from them in the past. but found the stone to be too random in height and shapes, and not generally cubical in nature. You're absolutely right about their drivers Dave.

A sales rep from Rigbe's Quarry came in to see me over the winter and we'll be taking a load in next week from them. Nice uniform product, good color, and good price too. Worth checking out.


----------



## GMC Driver

I'll recomend these guys:

http://www.letusrockyourworld.com/


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1038531 said:


> Just so you know, Kitching and Sons hauls for Cut Above from Orillia. We have ordered from them in the past. but found the stone to be too random in height and shapes, and not generally cubical in nature. You're absolutely right about their drivers Dave.
> 
> A sales rep from Rigbe's Quarry came in to see me over the winter and we'll be taking a load in next week from them. Nice uniform product, good color, and good price too. Worth checking out.


You guys would have forgot more about stone then I know.  On a side note I thought Kitchen owns Cut Above but I could be wrong.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Sounds good, man, I am liking how active we are keeping things. f lawn -s


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

musclecarboy;1038500 said:


> if they're a slippery a-hole and they can scare you enough to get something out of you, then why not? It's total BS and pisses me off too.
> 
> Dean, how's the bobcat painting?


I got prices but Im concerned about the sandblasting and havent had time to talk to people or research it. Leaving on Sunday for a week and I have till all the time in the world with the bobcat. It doesnt do much during the summer.

Big Grand opening for a 10 year tennant today, Im pretty excited...
.
.
.
to cash their cheques. payup


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1038560 said:


> On a side note I thought Kitchen owns Cut Above but I could be wrong.


Its possible. The driver did say they move all of Cut Above's, and Cut Above doesnt do any of their own haulage anymore.


----------



## cet

Cut Above has a yard on Leslie St. in Sharon. I don't think Kitchen owns them but they might. If he did I'm sure they would work out of his yard.

Kitchen has some of the best trucks and drivers without a doubt. I am happy to see them come around the corner when I order salt.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1038637 said:


> Cut Above has a yard on Leslie St. in Sharon. I don't think Kitchen owns them but they might. If he did I'm sure they would work out of his yard.
> 
> Kitchen has some of the best trucks and drivers without a doubt. I am happy to see them come around the corner when I order salt.


That's why we like Cargill better then Canadian. Aryss hauls all of Cargills salt and the drivers are all great and we don't have to be there to sign the ticket. Canadian won't dump with out a signature and there trucks and drivers are scary.


----------



## cet

Kitchen hauls Canadians salt to me.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1038665 said:


> Kitchen hauls Canadians salt to me.


Where do they draw from?


----------



## creativedesigns

*Picked up my new Landscape Trailer today!!!*

Hahaha, Eat your heart out Chad! :laughing:  J/K.

Yea, picked'er up this afternoon custom made to order! 18ft long with spring loaded fold down mesh ramp, sidewalls & rail system, multiple D-hooks, gasoline side baskets, steel checker plate floor, tool rack, tongue basket & 7K tandem axles. 

The funny part is, its already on the market for sale!!! LOL


----------



## DeVries

Should have put L.E.D's on it looks way better.

Black is a nice colour.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

will that hold your kubota/hoe?


----------



## creativedesigns

MIDTOWNPC;1038678 said:


> will that hold your kubota/hoe?


Not sure actually? Weightwise yes, but I think its a little narrow for my machine. I have a special float trailer for that tho!

But it's purtty cool tho Huh! Black is sleeek!


----------



## Triple L

Very nice trailer Cre 

Why you selling such a nice trailer, or are you just kidding.....


----------



## Neige

Well we had fun planting trees today. Every spring we plants trees at a private golf club.


----------



## Triple L

Wow those are some moster tree's Paul ! 

Im surprised the loader doesnt leave big ruts... Vary nice job, looks like payuppayuppayup


----------



## buckwheat_la

so does anyone know of a "Level 1 Maintenance" based out of Toronto, i did a search on here but all the references are for a American company, are they one and the same? Has anyone worked for them?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Neige;1038692 said:


> Well we had fun planting trees today. Every spring we plants trees at a private golf club.


"Faster with a tree spade guy!!!"LOL

Good job. Looks like fun.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1038667 said:


> Where do they draw from?


Cherry Street.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1038760 said:


> Cherry Street.


I guess Kitchen has the contract for further North. Nice tree's paul.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1038767 said:


> I guess Kitchen has the contract for further North. Nice tree's paul. And cool trailer Cre!


Thanks Bud!  LOL.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

man... did you really edit someone's quote to make it look like they give a sh=t about your trailer that you just bought, custom ordered, and for some reason are selling right away?


----------



## creativedesigns

Pristine PM ltd;1038865 said:


> man... did you really edit someone's quote to make it look like they give a sh=t about your trailer that you just bought, custom ordered, and for some reason are selling right away?


WOW Pristine, did u loose more contracts today, cause u sound pretty harsh & offended. Im just kiddin' around, so if you happen Not to like it, don't bother typing anything at all. Keep ur remarks to urself, & if ur still angry go punch a Fukin steel post. Besides, ur getting rather annoying for what you do on this thread.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

isn't there a saying for that... something about a kettle, and black.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1038867 said:


> isn't there a saying for that... something about a kettle, and black.


LOL I'm going to watch this play out from a distance


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

creativedesigns;1038866 said:


> Besides, ur getting rather annoying for what you do on this thread.


takes one to know one


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, hey, wait Johnny... that means that I actually am... oh well, I can deal with that. Ottawa road trip??? Anyone???


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;1038919 said:


> haha, hey, wait Johnny... that means that I actually am... oh well, I can deal with that. Ottawa road trip??? Anyone???


I wasnt directly referring to you Jon. You're alright IMO. 

What i meant is that someone with the same characteristics he's describing is actually the one making his opinion known...you know what i mean.


----------



## creativedesigns

musclecarboy;1038875 said:


> LOL I'm going to watch this play out from a distance


We don't play Baseball. 

I'll wait for that day when u get a lil bigger & the day u post somethin up like a new (used) truck...or whatever, I'll give u positive comments.

Until then, keep chumin' with ur Boy Pristine!


----------



## creativedesigns

JohnnyRoyale;1038881 said:


> takes one to know one


Oh, by all means, I really don't mind bashing your Eagles too? But then again, what for???


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JohnnyRoyale;1038920 said:


> I wasnt directly referring to you Jon. You're alright IMO.
> 
> What i meant is that someone with the same characteristics he's describing is actually the one making his opinion known...you know what i mean.


haha, I was just kidding, I know what you meant. Maybe one day Andrew will too, I am so tempted to start ignoring him, but hey, let's admit it, it would be boring without his joyful exuberance.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

someone pick on me. Im feeling left out


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;1038924 said:


> haha, I was just kidding, I know what you meant. Maybe one day Andrew will too, I am so tempted to start ignoring him, but hey, let's admit it, it would be boring without his joyful exuberance.


No sense in having to go pay him a visit-he makes a summer trip to the gta every year. Here's a pic from last year with his bff:laughing:....


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

MIDTOWNPC;1038925 said:


> someone pick on me. Im feeling left out


Werent you going to Vegas his weekend?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

creativedesigns;1038923 said:


> Oh, by all means, I really don't mind bashing your Eagles too? But then again, what for???


Ah come Cre...its all in good fun. Bash away.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

thats going to get deleted..lol

I leave tomorrow morning... we are flying out of Buffaloussmileyflag.. .gone for a week staying at Mandalay Bay.
we are taking the car to Buffalo so I can't bring back all your guys sh!t which Im sure is stock piling at Grandviews. 

the last 3 pages here have been almost as entertaining.


----------



## creativedesigns

Pristine PM ltd;1038924 said:


> haha, I was just kidding, I know what you meant. Maybe one day Andrew will too, I am so tempted to start ignoring him, but hey, let's admit it, it would be boring without his joyful exuberance.


It seems that the joyfulness get u all worked up whenever I get somethin new & post it!

From now on, I'll only post used items for Pristine! So if he gets mad, it'll only be half as bad.


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;1038938 said:


> It seems that the joyfulness get u all worked up whenever I get somethin new & post it!
> 
> From now on, I'll only post used items for Pristine! So if he gets mad, it'll only be half as bad.


I could careless about you changing my qoute but I do remember someone getting bent out of shape on LP when I changed one of yours. Good reading though guys. Nice pics of the parade Johnny you sitting right up front this year also. LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1038945 said:


> I could careless about you changing my qoute but I do remember someone getting bent out of shape on LP when I changed one of yours. Good reading though guys. Nice pics of the parade Johnny you sitting right up front this year also. LOL


I was thinking about being a sponsor.

Got a question I need help with.

Have a truck in company name. If I sell it do I collect either gst or pst on it. How does a sale of a truck work? From my company to someone personal or from my company to another company... how does it work?


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1038945 said:


> I could careless about you changing my qoute...
> 
> 
> 
> I figured you wouldn't either....thats why I did, in relation to keeping it fun.
> 
> But, like no other, someones gotta ruin it.
> 
> Lets keep the pics outta here from now on!
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I never read any of it.... I'm just here for the pictures.

...and the girlfights!


----------



## creativedesigns

Mr.Markus;1038958 said:


> I never read any of it.... I'm just here for the pictures.
> 
> ...and the girlfights!


In that case, Pristine just broke a nail! lol


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yes yes, and it messed up my manicure.

Getting back on topic, why are you selling the trailer and for how much?


----------



## Triple L

I think Cre is trying to take after me.... Everything I own is for sale, if the price is right... Im not really going to get into this, but Cre, I dont understand any of the Prestine's new(used) truck comments.... Maby i missed somthing but I cant figure that one out....


----------



## creativedesigns

Pristine PM ltd;1038996 said:


> yes yes, and it messed up my manicure.
> 
> Getting back on topic, why are you selling the trailer and for how much?


Basically to claim equipment expense for the business. My accountant says the more the better! This way he can work the numbers in my favour. For the past two years I've been getting money back from the government, rather than oweing them. In many cases, I'll buy machines I don't need. (knowing its gonna sell later on)

When spring season arrives, I'll buy new equipment then sell it in the fall. Therefore it only costs a small portion for what its been used for.

BTW: That new Echo backpack leafblower sold 3 weeks ago!!!


----------



## musclecarboy

Paying taxes means you're making money. I don't understand fancy tricks people use to pay less tax, you're paying the money except it's getting eaten up in depreciation instead of income tax. Makes no sense


----------



## creativedesigns

musclecarboy;1039010 said:


> Paying taxes means you're making money. I don't understand fancy tricks people use to pay less tax, you're paying the money except it's getting eaten up in depreciation instead of income tax. Makes no sense


I'd rather pay no tax!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Paying tax does mean your making money.
However I beleive there is one part of the equation Cre hasn't explained.

He's depreciating or writing that equipment off and then selling it for some cash cash

I wouldn't know how that works


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Isn't that the norm in Ottawa? That's how the politicians do it!


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1039010 said:


> Paying taxes means you're making money. I don't understand fancy tricks people use to pay less tax, you're paying the money except it's getting eaten up in depreciation instead of income tax. Makes no sense


I'd rather gain equity and buy better machinery then pay taxes. As long as you actually have the money there is nothing wrong with buying new equipment to lessen the tax burden. What alot of people forget is that you actually have to make the money to be able to write it off.


----------



## snowman4

creativedesigns;1038957 said:


> JD Dave;1038945 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could careless about you changing my qoute...
> 
> 
> 
> I figured you wouldn't either....thats why I did, in relation to keeping it fun.
> 
> But, like no other, someones gotta ruin it.
> 
> Lets keep the pics outta here from now on!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I'm a loser but I kind of look forward to the pictures.
> 
> I also sometimes purposely look for Cre's posts so that I can laugh and say "oh man" a loud.
> 
> I remember back in the day it was a common joke that people would change other's quotes. It looks pretty bad if you think Cre just did that for the first time but it used to happen pretty often and it was made obvious - usually everyone got a bit of a laugh out of it.
> 
> I think the best way to proceed is if Cre annoys some of you, ignore him. If anyone else annoys you, ignore them. I'm sure what bugs some, others appreciate, etc. I think it is what has made this thread go on for how many posts now? Although with that latest picture, I don't know if I can continue to participate!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1038996 said:


> Andrew I really think your a great guy and can't wait to meet you someday for a few beers to shoot the bull.





creativedesigns;1038994 said:


> I love you too Jon!!!


Glad you guys made up, now on with the weather thread.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahahaha! Couldn't have said it better myself!

Thanks for clearing that up Dave, I actually laughed out loud there.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1039040 said:


> hahahaha! Couldn't have said it better myself!
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up Dave, I actually laughed out loud there.


Glad you saw the humour in it, I really hope it rains a bit. I have a lot of brush to burn and there is a burn ban in effect untill it rains.


----------



## heather lawn spray

It's raining steadily in Kitchener now. Good thing, we were starting to choke on the dust from the mowing!!


----------



## Triple L

heather lawn spray;1039045 said:


> It's raining steadily in Kitchener now. Good thing, we were starting to choke on the dust from the mowing!!


My lungs have been hurting since we started going spring clean-ups with all the dust.... Anyone going to gopher dunes today for mudfest?


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1039037 said:


> What alot of people forget is that you actually have to make the money to be able to write it off.


You do have 20 years time to do so unless you run out of cash before that


----------



## buckwheat_la

we had a inch of SNOW!!! last night, damn, when am i going to get my spring work done, i guess when it gets nice, all my guys can look forward to a couple 14 hour days.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1039060 said:


> You do have 20 years time to do so unless you run out of cash before that


I know you know what I meant.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1039037 said:


> I'd rather gain equity and buy better machinery then pay taxes. As long as you actually have the money there is nothing wrong with buying new equipment to lessen the tax burden. What alot of people forget is that you actually have to make the money to be able to write it off.


I totally get what you mean, but it's like you said, you need to make the money to write it off. The only loophole is buying with a cheque and selling for cash w/ no reciept.

My issue personally is I'm trying to buy a property and if you have been in business 3+ years, they no longer allow "stated income" for less than 25% down. So now I have to make the money to afford the house instead of just saying I can or I have to save another 100k to make 25% down


----------



## Neige

Hey guys, I guess this is the best place to place this notice. The Quebec 2010 Snow Games will not be happening Due to difficult economic times, and a terrable sales year, more thaan 50% of the exhibitors declined to attend. Not much point to put on a show, if there is not much to show. With any luck there will be one in 2011, sorry guys.


----------



## snowman4

Wow really sorry to hear.

Maybe you should host something at your shop; make sure to invite JD Dave. Between all the equipment you two have there will be plenty to show. Oh don't forget to invite Cre - that will double the amount of fancy equipment that is there! 

Sad to hear I was looking forward to finally going and meeting some of you guys.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave, pm mail box was full at the time, but after reading Pauls post above^ im curious on what you said?! LOL

Ah well  sorry to hear the bad news Paul. I was actually planning on bringing my float trailer up this year to try & make deal on a Fisher show model plow. All the best of luck for 2011.


----------



## Bajak

Sorry to hear that Paul.
Hope it comes together for next year.


----------



## Triple L

What a bummer, I was defentially gonna come up for the show again after the great time we had last year.... Looks like you'll have lots of free time to enjoy your self this summer now ah Paul


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Really sorry that they pulled out. I wonder how expensive it actually was for them. I know sales have been down, but I didn't know that it was that bad.


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;1039096 said:


> JD Dave, pm mail box was full at the time, but after reading Pauls post above^ im curious on what you said?! LOL
> 
> Ah well  sorry to hear the bad news Paul. I was actually planning on bringing my float trailer up this year to try & make deal on a Fisher show model plow. All the best of luck for 2011.


Paul had let me know the show might not be on this year but I didn't know if it was public knowledge and apparently it is now. Nothing wrong with doing a show every other year.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1039104 said:


> What a bummer, I was defentially gonna come up for the show again after the great time we had last year.... Looks like you'll have lots of free time to enjoy your self this summer now ah Paul


We can still go and I have a feeling we might have more fun with Paul when he doesn't have to worry about the show.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I bet you are correct! I can't imagine what he goes through to plan such an event. In university I was involved with Frosh week and alot of the events, and we went nuts with logistics and relying on people to come though. Planning is such a small part of the event, everything else is the madness.

Looking forward to 2011, I will be there, can't see why I couldn't be!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1039123 said:


> I bet you are correct! I can't imagine what he goes through to plan such an event. In university I was involved with Frosh week and alot of the events, and we went nuts with logistics and relying on people to come though. Planning is such a small part of the event, everything else is the madness.
> 
> Looking forward to 2011, I will be there, can't see why I couldn't be!


Since you don't drink they were smart making you one of the planners.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, It also sucked because I was always the van guy. We had 16 passenger vans that were not fun to drive.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1039128 said:


> haha, It also sucked because I was always the van guy. We had 16 passenger vans that were not fun to drive.


That's why you keep the Rangers.... nostalgia!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1039128 said:


> haha, It also sucked because I was always the van guy. We had 16 passenger vans that were not fun to drive.


I need to hang out with you more. LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, 

They were not fun to drive because they were constantly rented out to university students who abused the crap out of them. I remember one was so messed that the steering wheel was upsidedown to go straight.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

I officially hate Ford now.
My F350 is my first (and last) Ford.

Trailer running lights wouldn't work. No power to the brown wire.
Check the fuses, check for power all the way up the line, Nothing, No power coming off the Central Junction box. Must be a bad relay. Can't find the relay.. Dig around on the Ford Forums.

At least I find out why I can't find the relay.

*THE STUPID FREAKING FORD ENGINEERS SOLDER IT INTO THE MAIN JUNCTION BOX !!!!!
*
Non Serviceable , Nice way to say, buy a whole new junction box sucker. On a 2500HD you just replace the $17 relay.

Guess I'll be triggering a relay off the rear running lights tomorrow.

Of ya, Picked up my new Trailer Friday. 14'X7" + 2ft V front Aluminum Triton enclosed.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Mr.Markus;1039130 said:


> That's why you keep the Rangers.... nostalgia!


haha, I think I fit fine in the rangers. We just picked up a new F-350 though, and I must admit, I do miss the space. Once we get the downeaster installed on it, it won't be the nice truck it is now.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

EcoGreen Serv;1039133 said:


> I officially hate Ford now.
> My F350 is my first (and last) Ford.
> 
> Trailer running lights wouldn't work. No power to the brown wire.
> Check the fuses, check for power all the way up the line, Nothing, No power coming off the Central Junction box. Must be a bad relay. Can't find the relay.. Dig around on the Ford Forums.
> 
> At least I find out why I can't find the relay.
> 
> *THE STUPID FREAKING FORD ENGINEERS SOLDER IT INTO THE MAIN JUNCTION BOX !!!!!
> *
> Non Serviceable , Nice way to say, buy a whole new junction box sucker. On a 2500HD you just replace the $17 relay.
> 
> Guess I'll be triggering a relay off the rear running lights tomorrow.
> 
> Of ya, Picked up my new Trailer Friday. 14'X7" + 2ft V front Aluminum Triton enclosed.


Sorry to hear of your troubles! We had so many electrical issues with one of our trucks, the main problem I have is that the fords don't have a sealed unit for the plugs on the back. No matter what, it always gets salt in it.

Nice trailer! I like the look of the V-nose and wonder how much gas it saves.

Where did you buy from?


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Guess Ford never heard of weather pak connectors.
This is on top of having to change the steering column multifunction switch last week and the Trailer Brake controller throwing a fault for the last few weeks. Guess FORD really does stand for Fix Or Repair Daily. I'm regretting getting rid of my 2000 HD2500 now.
Plus those 5.4L engines are very noisy.

I got it from Scott Reinharts, He's only about 15 mins away from me.
I've always had good luck with a couple of other Tritons. Went with the fully finished white interior. Seems to tow easily. I wanted White, but ended up with Black since I couldn't find one anywhere.

I was going to go open, but after critters getting into 4 bags of corn gluten based fertilizer I decided to go enclosed. 

I'll take a couple of pics tomorrow. This is the Trailer picture thread after all isn't it. :laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It can be for the summer! We could make a Chad joke now, laugh, and post our pictures away!


----------



## JD Dave

EcoGreen Serv;1039139 said:


> Guess Ford never heard of weather pak connectors.
> This is on top of having to change the steering column multifunction switch last week and the Trailer Brake controller throwing a fault for the last few weeks. Guess FORD really does stand for Fix Or Repair Daily. I'm regretting getting rid of my 2000 HD2500 now.
> Plus those 5.4L engines are very noisy.
> 
> I got it from Scott Reinharts, He's only about 15 mins away from me.
> I've always had good luck with a couple of other Tritons. Went with the fully finished white interior. Seems to tow easily. I wanted White, but ended up with Black since I couldn't find one anywhere.
> 
> I was going to go open, but after critters getting into 4 bags of corn gluten based fertilizer I decided to go enclosed.
> 
> I'll take a couple of pics tomorrow. This is the Trailer picture thread after all isn't it. :laughing:


Scott's a freind of mine and a GM guy.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1039141 said:


> It can be for the summer! We could make a Chad joke now, laugh, and post our pictures away!


Hope Chad doesn't mind a pic of my new Walker I got last week.


----------



## Triple L

Wow aint that a beaut Dave !

I see you got the 48" deck.... 

I wish I would have boughten a 09 with the new style rear door.... It looks like it seals much better and dont get so much back spray like the older style...

Good luck with er


----------



## Triple L

What do you guys think of my new estimator truck?

Rollin on 20's now 

All that Triple L Heavy Haul money payup

Good thing these tires are still rated high enough so i can continue.... Gotta admit my truck drives and rides like a 1/2 ton now.... Sooo increadibly smooth its not even funny... I thought the low sidewall would make it stiffer but i guess not...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

West Side! You are from the west... to fancy for me!


----------



## JD Dave

20's and running boards? I do love the look of the rims.


----------



## Triple L

I bought them for my dads truck, but he was him'in and hawing over them so I said screw ya, There going on my truck then... I'd like to get the tubular running boards for my truck but those will come one of these days.... With the ebling running boards are 100% necessary IMO.... You wouldnt belive how many times all i hear is them taking a beating when backing over the pile you pulled, and im glad its not my rocker panels....

Jon im from the west side, but bought these from the east side in mississauga where all the cool guys live LOL....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Rocker panels suck... I can't believe how weak they are, at least they pop back out easily.


----------



## Neige

They are calling for snow tonight, 1-3 cm. :laughing: I dont think it will stick, but you never know.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1039150 said:


> 20's and running boards?


I was thinking the same thing but didnt want to comment.


----------



## Neige

Snow fall warning for Sherbrooke 10+ cm over night.http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?qc43#qc43-773cwul-037300


----------



## DeVries

Neige;1039227 said:


> Snow fall warning for Sherbrooke 10+ cm over night.http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?qc43#qc43-773cwul-037300


Have fun with that, we are cutting grass, doing construction work, snow is the last thing on my mind now.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Neige;1039227 said:


> Snow fall warning for Sherbrooke 10+ cm over night.http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?qc43#qc43-773cwul-037300


I'm assuming you're not going to be worrying much about it. 
Just watch it accumulate then melt.


----------



## Neige

Yep, just enjoy watching all these people freaking out. Its great when they are talking snow this late into spring.


----------



## schrader

EcoGreen Serv;1039133 said:


> I officially hate Ford now.
> My F350 is my first (and last) Ford.
> 
> Trailer running lights wouldn't work. No power to the brown wire.
> Check the fuses, check for power all the way up the line, Nothing, No power coming off the Central Junction box. Must be a bad relay. Can't find the relay.. Dig around on the Ford Forums.
> 
> At least I find out why I can't find the relay.
> 
> *THE STUPID FREAKING FORD ENGINEERS SOLDER IT INTO THE MAIN JUNCTION BOX !!!!!
> *
> Non Serviceable , Nice way to say, buy a whole new junction box sucker. On a 2500HD you just replace the $17 relay.
> 
> Guess I'll be triggering a relay off the rear running lights tomorrow.
> 
> Of ya, Picked up my new Trailer Friday. 14'X7" + 2ft V front Aluminum Triton enclosed.


They all have there faults, I had a 2005 2500HD when you stepped on the brake pedal with the ingnition off the radio would come on. Never did figure that one out. Good luck with the new enclosed, it is the best way to go for sure.
Corey


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hey johnny, pictures of the 3 PTH RELIC aerator.( formerly Hahn)


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Wow! that aerator looks like it would hurt somebody! Nice.

I assume those tines turn as you pull it iver the lawn right? Similar to a tow behind, just 3pt hitch?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Used to be a tow behind. The tine wheels are weighted, weighs about 600 lbs. Awesome penetration after yesterdays rain. No more creeping over sidewalks, around irrigation heads just lift go past and drop. About 5 acres a hour in med. High just covers you in cores.LOL


----------



## snowman4

Mr.Markus;1039280 said:


> Hey johnny, pictures of the 3 PTH RELIC aerator.( formerly Hahn)


Thats a sweet, badass set-up


----------



## Triple L

..........


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1039280 said:


> Hey johnny, pictures of the 3 PTH RELIC aerator.( formerly Hahn)


Nice!


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1039297 said:


> I dont know what you guys mean, Does it really look that bad having running boards on with nice wheels? Dont be afraid to say it the way it is... I know I always do....


Are you lookin for trouble? LOL.


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;1039301 said:


> Are you lookin for trouble? LOL.


LOL, ya i guess so..... Maby i will ditch them after studying that picture for a bit.... I still dont think it looks that bad tho....


----------



## Triple L

I know none of us really talk pricing, but I was wondering if you guys could help me out... I've been throwing around the idea of actually taking this triple l's haulass trucking a bit more seriously and maby working my truck 2-3 days a week hauling stuff, cause right now my truck and my float trailer and the only things I own that arnt at 100% compacity and I'd like to maby earn a few bucks out of stuff I already own and dont cost me anything... Whats a 24' flatbed with a 10,000 lbs payload bill out for? I'd assume it goes by the mile but im kinda lost on how I would price stuff out..... I know the trucking industry is still in the gutter but this is meant to be a part time mickey mouse thing to maby earn a few bucks that I could then blow on my truck..... Hopefully a few guys will know what the going rates are... Thanks


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1039302 said:


> LOL, ya i guess so..... Maby i will ditch them after studying that picture for a bit.... I still dont think it looks that bad tho....


I told you nicely last year to ditch them. It's not that it looks bad it's just the 80's called and they want their running boards back. LOL Running boards are the best for protecting your truck from stone chips though.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I used to make fun of them, and after using them on my partner's truck, I like the running boards, I hate to admit it, I like all the little old man tools. The tailgate step is genius!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1039315 said:


> I used to make fun of them, and after using them on my partner's truck, I like the running boards, I hate to admit it, I like all the little old man tools. The tailgate step is genius!


Probably invented by a guy who spent 25 years crawling into the back of a truck...... Seems harder this year.....again.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, seems harder every year. I remember jumping down from the top of the bed all the time, now that just looks far and painful.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Glad to hear it's not just me...


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1039305 said:


> I told you nicely last year to ditch them. It's not that it looks bad it's just the 80's called and they want their running boards back. LOL Running boards are the best for protecting your truck from stone chips though.


There coming off tomarrow then, even my dad said to take them off LOL...

We'll see how it looks, I think im gonna miss them.....


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Now I'm getting junk mail about Calcium, I think I like the Porn ones better 

Dear Sir or Madam:
About quotation of snow melting agent, please you check attachment.
Regards to the quotation of salt, please you check as follows:
Calcium Chloride (Flakes) 77% 
-BAG 1 Ton =$155.00 
Calcium Chloride ( pellets) 77%
BAG 1 Ton =$220.00
Calcium Chloride (Flakes & pellets) 86-87% 
-BAG 1 Ton = $220.00
Calcium Chloride (Flakes & pellets) 94% 
-BAG 1 Ton = $260.00
Calcium Chloride (powder) 94%
BAG 1 Ton = $225.00
Calcium Chloride (powder) 86%
BAG 1 Ton = $210.00
Calcium Chloride (pellet) 86%
BAG 1 Ton = $250.00
TIME OF SHIPMENT: Complete the FOB delivery (INCOTERMS 2000) of the contractual goods within 1（ONE）month after signing the present contract.
PORT OF SHIPMENT: Seaport, TIANJIN or QINGDAO, China.
TERMS OF PAYMENT: T/T or L/C
VALIDATE TIME : ONE WEEK
GUARANTEE DATE:Two years
we are looking forward to getting your order ASAP. And also, If you have other questions, please you do not hesitate to contact us.
Best regards， Mr Rory
Beijing Santywell Fine Chemical Industry Co.; Ltd.
Tel：+86 (0)10 87501164
Fax：+86 (0)10 87501164
Website: www. bjst.com.cn
Email：zhaowei @bjst.com.cn 
MSN:rory_8866 @hotmail.com


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Triple L;1039303 said:


> Whats a 24' flatbed with a 10,000 lbs payload bill out for? I'd assume it goes by the mile but im kinda lost on how I would price stuff out..... I know the trucking industry is still in the gutter but this is meant to be a part time mickey mouse thing to maby earn a few bucks that I could then blow on my truck..... Hopefully a few guys will know what the going rates are... Thanks


The guy I use to move my tractor charges $80 a hour with a $50 minimum. He uses a 22ft 10 ton low float and a GMC 3500. But it all local. I could ask him what he's charge per KM if you'd like.


----------



## CGM Inc.

EcoGreen Serv;1039383 said:


> Now I'm getting junk mail about Calcium, I think I like the Porn ones better
> 
> Dear Sir or Madam:
> About quotation of snow melting agent, please you check attachment.
> Regards to the quotation of salt, please you check as follows:
> Calcium Chloride (Flakes) 77%
> -BAG 1 Ton =$155.00
> Calcium Chloride ( pellets) 77%
> BAG 1 Ton =$220.00
> Calcium Chloride (Flakes & pellets) 86-87%
> -BAG 1 Ton = $220.00
> Calcium Chloride (Flakes & pellets) 94%
> -BAG 1 Ton = $260.00
> Calcium Chloride (powder) 94%
> BAG 1 Ton = $225.00
> Calcium Chloride (powder) 86%
> BAG 1 Ton = $210.00
> Calcium Chloride (pellet) 86%
> BAG 1 Ton = $250.00
> TIME OF SHIPMENT: Complete the FOB delivery (INCOTERMS 2000) of the contractual goods within 1（ONE）month after signing the present contract.
> PORT OF SHIPMENT: Seaport, TIANJIN or QINGDAO, China.
> TERMS OF PAYMENT: T/T or L/C
> VALIDATE TIME : ONE WEEK
> GUARANTEE DATE:Two years
> we are looking forward to getting your order ASAP. And also, If you have other questions, please you do not hesitate to contact us.
> Best regards， Mr Rory
> Beijing Santywell Fine Chemical Industry Co.; Ltd.
> Tel：+86 (0)10 87501164
> Fax：+86 (0)10 87501164
> Website: www. bjst.com.cn
> Email：zhaowei @bjst.com.cn
> MSN:rory_8866 @hotmail.com


X2 :yow!::yow!:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Dont get offended Chad, but you should seriously consider upgrading your liscence, and increasing the trucks registered limits before thinking about moving anything with that setup. I dont know what they charge, but look at it this way-turbinators will do anything for half price, regardless of what its worth. Good luck with your new venture.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Here you go hardscapers...whats this worth using brussels and pisa 2-for agruments sake? Theres 1100 Sq Ft of pavers and approx 150 Face Ft of wall block. Great access for equipment, driveway is not paved yet.


----------



## JD Dave

EcoGreen Serv;1039383 said:


> Now I'm getting junk mail about Calcium, I think I like the Porn ones better
> 
> Dear Sir or Madam:
> About quotation of snow melting agent, please you check attachment.
> Regards to the quotation of salt, please you check as follows:
> Calcium Chloride (Flakes) 77%
> -BAG 1 Ton =$155.00
> Calcium Chloride ( pellets) 77%
> BAG 1 Ton =$220.00
> Calcium Chloride (Flakes & pellets) 86-87%
> -BAG 1 Ton = $220.00
> Calcium Chloride (Flakes & pellets) 94%
> -BAG 1 Ton = $260.00
> Calcium Chloride (powder) 94%
> BAG 1 Ton = $225.00
> Calcium Chloride (powder) 86%
> BAG 1 Ton = $210.00
> Calcium Chloride (pellet) 86%
> BAG 1 Ton = $250.00
> TIME OF SHIPMENT: Complete the FOB delivery (INCOTERMS 2000) of the contractual goods within 1（ONE）month after signing the present contract.
> PORT OF SHIPMENT: Seaport, TIANJIN or QINGDAO, China.
> TERMS OF PAYMENT: T/T or L/C
> VALIDATE TIME : ONE WEEK
> GUARANTEE DATE:Two years
> we are looking forward to getting your order ASAP. And also, If you have other questions, please you do not hesitate to contact us.
> Best regards， Mr Rory
> Beijing Santywell Fine Chemical Industry Co.; Ltd.
> Tel：+86 (0)10 87501164
> Fax：+86 (0)10 87501164
> Website: www. bjst.com.cn
> Email：zhaowei @bjst.com.cn
> MSN:rory_8866 @hotmail.com


I did also and since you Stephan and myself are all members of Sima I think we know where that came from.


Triple L;1039330 said:


> There coming off tomarrow then, even my dad said to take them off LOL...
> 
> We'll see how it looks, I think im gonna miss them.....


You should put mud flaps like your dads truck back on at least.


----------



## DeVries

JD Dave;1039400 said:


> I did also and since you Stephan and myself are all members of Sima I think we know where that came from.
> 
> Another reason not to be a member of Sima


----------



## Triple L

JohnnyRoyale;1039396 said:


> Dont get offended Chad, but you should seriously consider upgrading your liscence, and increasing the trucks registered limits before thinking about moving anything with that setup. I dont know what they charge, but look at it this way-turbinators will do anything for half price, regardless of what its worth. Good luck with your new venture.


The license thing is already in the works, plus i got an A driver since I dont have the time to begin with.... And my truck is already registered for 21,000 lbs so to put everything right to its limit in need to take it up to 23,400 which will be done next month when the plate get renewed.... Thanks for the tips, No offense taken, and nice design, what program are you using? Thats not dynascape....


----------



## buckwheat_la

not that this is a weather thread, on a snow removal site or anything, but i thought i would report, the current forcast around here has us seeing 20-40cm toward the end of the week:crying: how are we going to get our power raking, aerating, and cleanups done with this mess? I am really hoping it all turns to rain. It may be time to pull out all the snow equipment again!!!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Triple L;1039425 said:


> The license thing is already in the works, plus i got an A driver since I dont have the time to begin with.... And my truck is already registered for 21,000 lbs so to put everything right to its limit in need to take it up to 23,400 which will be done next month when the plate get renewed.... Thanks for the tips, No offense taken, and nice design, what program are you using? Thats not dynascape....


Sounds like you're well on your way.

Software isn't Dynascape-it's Google Sketchup.:laughing:


----------



## Triple L

EcoGreen Serv;1039384 said:


> The guy I use to move my tractor charges $80 a hour with a $50 minimum. He uses a 22ft 10 ton low float and a GMC 3500. But it all local. I could ask him what he's charge per KM if you'd like.


That would be great if you could... This is looking more lucritive that i thought with those numbers


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

buckwheat_la;1039426 said:


> not that this is a weather thread, on a snow removal site or anything, but i thought i would report, the current forcast around here has us seeing 20-40cm toward the end of the week:crying: how are we going to get our power raking, aerating, and cleanups done with this mess? I am really hoping it all turns to rain. It may be time to pull out all the snow equipment again!!!


Thats f'd up...:laughing:


----------



## Triple L

JohnnyRoyale;1039428 said:


> Sounds like you're well on your way.
> 
> Software isn't Dynascape-it's Google Sketchup.:laughing:


Never heard of it... dosent look too bad for doing quick concepts


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Triple L;1039431 said:


> Never heard of it... dosent look too bad for doing quick concepts


Thats what I use it for. Its really easy to use, and a free download.


----------



## Neige

Hey I did not get that China email. Snow and more snow all day. Interesting it was 27 at the start of the month nows its 2


----------



## buckwheat_la

i am happy to know i am not the only one getting crappy weather


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Will you have to go out Paul? 

Buckwheat - Man, that is crazy, good luck with the scramble!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

You guys can keep it.


----------



## DeVries

Wow Paul, you live in a pretty swanky neighbourhood, must be a combination of those light winters we have had lately and the seasonal contracts. LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries;1039454 said:


> Wow Paul, you live in a pretty swanky neighbourhood, must be a combination of those light winters we have had lately and the seasonal contracts. LOL


It's the seasonal snow contract he gives them. His prices are so affordable they build bigger houses.:laughing:


----------



## DeVries

Mr.Markus;1039457 said:


> It's the seasonal snow contract he gives them. His prices are so affordable they build bigger houses.:laughing:


Ha Ha ya that's it.:laughing:


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1039393 said:


> X2 :yow!::yow!:


That's only cuz i forwarded it to you.

What does that guarantee date mean? If i order today I'll have it in 2 years? LOL okay. Can I pay in two years also I wonder.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1039461 said:


> That's only cuz i forwarded it to you.
> 
> What does that guarantee date mean? If i order today I'll have it in 2 years? LOL okay. Can I pay in two years also I wonder.


I had it long b4 that!


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1039397 said:


> Here you go hardscapers...whats this worth using brussels and pisa 2-for agruments sake? Theres 1100 Sq Ft of pavers and approx 150 Face Ft of wall block. Great access for equipment, driveway is not paved yet.
> 
> View attachment 77065


around 20K


----------



## DeVries

JohnnyRoyale;1039397 said:


> Here you go hardscapers...whats this worth using brussels and pisa 2-for agruments sake? Theres 1100 Sq Ft of pavers and approx 150 Face Ft of wall block. Great access for equipment, driveway is not paved yet.
> 
> Why you asking, that is such a hard question to get answered because everyone's overhead is differant, etc ,etc. I am patiently waiting for responces though


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I realize everyone has different pricing models, expenses etc. I'n just curious as to where others would be that's all.FYI- We originally got the job at $19,750, now talking about a different paver, wallblock and natural coping.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

JohnnyRoyale;1039397 said:


> Here you go hardscapers...whats this worth using brussels and pisa 2-for agruments sake? Theres 1100 Sq Ft of pavers and approx 150 Face Ft of wall block. Great access for equipment, driveway is not paved yet.
> 
> View attachment 77065


Around $19,000



Triple L;1039429 said:


> That would be great if you could... This is looking more lucritive that i thought with those numbers


It's pretty much the going rate around here. Turbinators from Brampton seem to vanish pretty quick












JohnnyRoyale;1039434 said:


> Thats what I use it for. Its really easy to use, and a free download.


+1 That's what I use as well.
here's one I'll be doing this year.


----------



## DeVries

Turbinators from Brampton seem to vanish pretty quick

:laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

most people arent willing to pay that much since plenty of Guys lay stone at 5$ a sq. ft.
Glad at least some people charge the same as we do.....


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1039480 said:


> I realize everyone has different pricing models, expenses etc. I'n just curious as to where others would be that's all.FYI- We originally got the job at $19,750, now talking about a different paver, wallblock and natural coping.


Pushing 25k with nicer paver and natural coping. Coping gets expensive if you have to rockface lots of length along the front and possibly back. At 23k they're getting a great deal.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Cedar Grounds;1039506 said:


> most people arent willing to pay that much since plenty of Guys lay stone at 5$ a sq. ft.
> Glad at least some people charge the same as we do.....


And a lot of guys will lay over 2" of uncompacted stone. I always tell customers to ask specific questions. I give them copies of the ICPI tech sheets. I specify all details in my estimates. A educated customer is good if you do things right. I can't count the time I've had customers come back to me and say they understand why I'm more expensive.

I think $13 - $15 a sq/ft for standard pavers like Hollandstone is pretty much the average. Up this way anyways. When you get into stones like Unilock Courtstone obviously it's more.


----------



## buckwheat_la

Yeah (big sigh) looked at forecast this morning (3am) is it just me or is God playing a big joke on me, and southern Alberta, the weather network is forecasting a maximum of 50cm over the next 3 days, my fingers are crossed that this doesn't happen or else it is going to make the storm we had 2 weeks ago seem like a pleasant dream compared to the nightmare to come.


----------



## ff1221

JohnnyRoyale;1039397 said:


> Here you go hardscapers...whats this worth using brussels and pisa 2-for agruments sake? Theres 1100 Sq Ft of pavers and approx 150 Face Ft of wall block. Great access for equipment, driveway is not paved yet.
> 
> View attachment 77065


Around $17000 to $18000 up here in the middle of nowhere.:waving:


----------



## CGM Inc.

EcoGreen Serv;1039558 said:


> And a lot of guys will lay over 2" of uncompacted stone. I always tell customers to ask specific questions. I give them copies of the ICPI tech sheets. I specify all details in my estimates. A educated customer is good if you do things right. I can't count the time I've had customers come back to me and say they understand why I'm more expensive.
> 
> I think $13 - $15 a sq/ft for standard pavers like Hollandstone is pretty much the average. Up this way anyways. When you get into stones like Unilock Courtstone obviously it's more.


 same here depending how desperate you want the job too.


----------



## CGM Inc.

anyone interested to quote a job on Silverbirch Avenue in the Beaches?
PM me, small backyard with stone work and water feature.
Haven"t looked at it since it is to far out for us.


----------



## Neige

buckwheat_la;1039590 said:


> Yeah (big sigh) looked at forecast this morning (3am) is it just me or is God playing a big joke on me, and southern Alberta, the weather network is forecasting a maximum of 50cm over the next 3 days, my fingers are crossed that this doesn't happen or else it is going to make the storm we had 2 weeks ago seem like a pleasant dream compared to the nightmare to come.


Yikes, that would not be fun. I just came in, we had 4 inches of wet mashed potatos. I started at 1 am and did all our commercials in town alone. I will post a video later today. Goodluck with the weather Buckwheat.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Wow, Buckwheat and Paul. You guy's are really having some fun. Sure glad it isn't here.

Want to pick your guys brains. I'm needing a mini loader of some sort.
Primarily for loading triple mix into a topdressing spreader. A lot of the jobs I have this year are going to need anywhere from 22 to 88 yards, so loading with a shovel isn't a option. It's also way too time consuming. Also something that can move materials into backyards for small jobs like 100sq/ft to 300 sq/ft of pavers. I want something also small enough to transport easily. My only option right now is a 50HP utility tractor with a Frey 6010 loader and It's just too big. Also the R1 tires rip up turf.

I was thinking a little tractor like a JD 2305 or B Series Kubota might be the most versatile. The advantage with a mini tractor is the option of a mini backhoe for small water features.

In Australia they have tracked mini loaders like this.









The little Toro Dingo 220 is about all I think that's available here. With a weight of about 2000lbs and a lift capacity of 515lbs it would be small and sure beat a shovel for loading the topdresser.

Thoughts ?
Maybe there's some options I'm not thinking about


----------



## DeVries

We use the bobcat MT52's. They lift about 800lbs, are tracked and fit thru a 36" gate. We also use then for snow clearing of walks. Cost for one is about $21,000.00 new but well worth it.


----------



## Triple L

I agree the MT-52's are awsome and very easy to use....

Boxer power equipment also makes a real nice unit to...

If you pick up a tractor house magazine at TSC you will find tons of them in good condition in the states for $12,000 or less....


----------



## buckwheat_la

if you want a canadian built one, check out ramrod mini skids, i saw a demo of one, and they were quite impressive


----------



## Triple L

And if your looking for year round use, those mini ASV skid steers are awsome for doing sidewalks with the nice heated inclosed cab.... and are pretty powerfull for doing small excavations + you can get the green turf tracks and drive across golf greens LOL


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Thats funny...Just yesterday I was thinking the time has come for us to purchase a super small mini and one of those dingo's or mini s/s too esp for backyard work. Seems like nobody like to shovel, dig and or push wheelbarrows anymore without *****ing about it-plus it takes forever.


----------



## heather lawn spray

The Bobcat 463 is the 'ride-in' equivalent of the MT 52, MT 55. We literally carry the baby Bobcat in the back of a 2500 HD Chevy. Have been doin' that since '93

www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=80000

We also can use it to load the pick-up truck Snowex salters. It just reaches over the edge of the Snowex salter.


----------



## schrader

I found the travel speed of the mini skids are slow and the lift hieght is to low to load a 1 ton dump with. I found a good deal on a JD 2305, it is fast for transporting material form the pile to the job, light enough you can drive it any where with out damaging the turf, lifts just high enough to dump in to my F550 and has a tree point hich that will make it even more usefull. I was lookng for a 2520 a little higher dump and a heaveir built machine, but could'nt pass up the deal on the 2305. My vote would be for a small tractor, hands down.
Corey


----------



## DeVries

I've got a John Deere 4720 I want to sell. If your interested P.M me.


----------



## Triple L

schrader;1039656 said:


> tree point hich


:laughing: How Mulch money does one of those go for :laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I have seen the mulch joke for years, I think I get it, but could you break it down? You know how insecure I am about being included!


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

JohnnyRoyale;1039633 said:


> Thats funny...Just yesterday I was thinking the time has come for us to purchase a super small mini and one of those dingo's or mini s/s too esp for backyard work. Seems like nobody like to shovel, dig and or push wheelbarrows anymore without *****ing about it-plus it takes forever.


No Freakin Kidding, I'm doing a house with lousy access. I loaded and moved more triple mix with shovel and wheelbarrow than the 2 kids combined. And their combined ages don't add up to mine. One left me a voicemail last night quitting after 2 days. Apparently I'm a slavedriver :laughing:



schrader;1039656 said:


> I found the travel speed of the mini skids are slow and the lift hieght is to low to load a 1 ton dump with. I found a good deal on a JD 2305, it is fast for transporting material form the pile to the job, light enough you can drive it any where with out damaging the turf, lifts just high enough to dump in to my F550 and has a tree point hich that will make it even more usefull. I was lookng for a 2520 a little higher dump and a heaveir built machine, but could'nt pass up the deal on the 2305. My vote would be for a small tractor, hands down.
> Corey


I'm leaning towards the compact tractor route, turf damage being the big issue. But also the increased flexibility of having the 3PT.

That was one I was looking at. The best price I found locally for a 2305 with a 200CX loader out the door was $15,640. Maybe I should join LO for the discount ? , Will I get 10,000 Emails like SIMA ?

Not much good used around here and I'm just way too busy to head to the US.

The other one I like is the Kubota B2320, I haven't got a price back on one of them yet.

The Blue one looks like a kids toy.

DeVries, A 4720 is to big for what I'm looking for.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Almost forgot, This is the trailer thread after all isn't it. :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

The Triton looks great.


----------



## Mr.Markus

With lot sizes getting smaller I've entertained the mini skid idea for awhile. Down at GIE in Louisville I was most impressed with Vermeer, slow but good break out force and more compact than Bobcat.
There was also a guy on a Finn ( think hydro seeders) mini skid who spent the whole weekend digging to China. I was impressed that this little 25 hp wheel toy could do that. Make a great mulch mule. Really light.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

wow, nice trailer, way better finished inside then ours.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd




----------



## Pristine PM ltd

no interior pics, but yeah, nothing fancy on the inside for us. I will try and take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Small changes, but within a couple weeks they will all look like this.


----------



## JD Dave

Nice looking trailer Jon, the lettering should really finish it off.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Nice and blue eh?....


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1039718 said:


> Nice and blue eh?....


Looks dark grey to me.  I think they look sharp except for the crooked clearance lights.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1039700 said:


>


You laugh at my truck wheels saying there too fancy, Look at the wheels you guys are running on your trailers

Very nice looking trailers Jon and Eco!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1039677 said:


> The Triton looks great.


X2-You opted for the big shooter interior I see. Ours are just plywood.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Triple L;1039729 said:


> You laugh at my truck wheels saying there too fancy, Look at the wheels you guys are running on your trailers
> 
> Very nice looking trailers Jon and Eco!


You could try selling Jon your running boards-they'll match his fenders.:laughing:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;1039700 said:


>


Nice trailer Jon-what size is it?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, ours are just plywood as well. Hopefully it holds up!

7x16. The wheels were a free upgrade, with the screwless sides and extra vents.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;1039723 said:


> Looks dark grey to me.  I think they look sharp except for the crooked clearance lights.


Yeah... I was getting too picky... you don't want to put a level anywhere on one. Defiantly don't look at the roof.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Jon,
The signage looks great.
I need to get working on that as soon as I get a bit of time. I wanted White, but black was all that was available. 

I wanted the finished interior and the RV style door since we'll be camping in it at the racetrack as well. It's going to have a window put in the Right side.

There wasn't any flooring in it so I picked up a roll of the rubber diamond plate garage flooring at Costco.. At $189 for the roll way less than what the dealer wanted. prevents any spills or oil from getting into the wood floor, Soil just brushes out nice and easy. A damp mopping and it looks new again.


----------



## Neige

Pristine PM ltd;1039718 said:


> Nice and blue eh?....


Very nice trailer Jon, I totally agree that s not blue. I had gone on their website, and there is no mistaking blue for charcoal. Once you have it all lettered its going to be very nice.


----------



## Neige

Just to keep this thread on the up and up, all the snow should be gone by tonight. Sunny and 16 today.


----------



## buckwheat_la

:realmad:after all the warnings of a winter storm, as of right now, no snow, no accumulations to speak of, and i went a pulled all my equipment out of storage:crying: BUT sure as sh!t if i hadn't been prepared, we would be knee deep in the stuff


----------



## Neige

Hey guys, any of you fill out this survey from Snow Business? It would be great if you did, the more the better the results.http://www.zoomerang.com/Survey/WEB22AHFZ6G7ZK


----------



## buckwheat_la

Neige;1039782 said:


> Hey guys, any of you fill out this survey from Snow Business? It would be great if you did, the more the better the results.http://www.zoomerang.com/Survey/WEB22AHFZ6G7ZK


survey taken


----------



## CGM Inc.

Need a new motor for a walker, Kohler 16 HP.....where to go?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Does anyone buy bulk Icemelter in the GTA?
Landscapers Choice or similar?

Where can I get it?


----------



## Mr.Markus

buckwheat_la;1039781 said:


> :realmad:after all the warnings of a winter storm, as of right now, no snow, no accumulations to speak of, and i went a pulled all my equipment out of storage:crying: BUT sure as sh!t if i hadn't been prepared, we would be knee deep in the stuff


's funny... cause it's not me!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Cedar Grounds;1039800 said:


> Does anyone buy bulk Icemelter in the GTA?
> Landscapers Choice or similar?
> 
> Where can I get it?


I get clearlane through Arnt's Topsoil. They get it from Cargill.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1039823 said:


> I get clearlane through Arnt's Topsoil. They get it from Cargill.


Would you consider that equivalant to an icemelter?
I know it's supposed to be less corosive versu rock salt, have to look at the spec. what they put in there.
I can get that too since we buy direct from Cargill.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We call it an ice melt... it is 97% salt if I recall. But it is coloured! That is all that matters to some people.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1039832 said:


> We call it an ice melt... it is 97% salt if I recall. But it is coloured! That is all that matters to some people.


we pour our old coffee in the salt, makes it brown too.
There is your icemelter 
Looks just like clearlane.

Rock salt metls ice too.....icemelter? :laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

So it becomes Caffeinated Magic salt?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1039836 said:


> So it becomes Caffeinated Magic salt?


correct! But I don't sell that to dave!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, funny guy. 

He used Caliber a few times I think? I just think for the price, Clearlane can't be beat.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1039841 said:


> haha, funny guy.
> 
> He used Caliber a few times I think? I just think for the price, Clearlane can't be beat.


Quoting a place with a lot of walks and stairs they want icemelter on. If I use bags it will be to pricy. Figure at least 20 bags to do it all one time. Almost 300$ for salt alone.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yep, it's the only way to compete.


----------



## CGM Inc.

guess you get yours at a distributor, a trailer load is a bit much for me because storage becomes an issue. Don't want to use clear lane exclusively since we wont apply 20% less to make up for the difference in price.
10 tons at the time would be ok.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

nope, we will for next year... didn't have a good way to do it this year.


----------



## RAZOR

Cedar Grounds;1039799 said:


> Need a new motor for a walker, Kohler 16 HP.....where to go?


Do yourself a favor and don't replace it with another 16 hp Kohler, you will have the same problem. I would guess it is a Walker "C" model and the 16 hp are known to not last very long. Replace it with an 18 hp Kohler, Walker has an upgrade kit available because of the known problem with these. When mine went at 500 hours. Kohler would not stand behind their product but Walker was good and gave me the upgrade kit but I was still stuck paying for a new motor.I have put around 1500 hours on the 18 hp with no problems.


----------



## CGM Inc.

think I buy a used 20HP mower, motor is close to 3K and the machine is +15 years old.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Cedar Grounds;1039888 said:


> think I buy a used 20HP mower, motor is close to 3K and the machine is +15 years old.


hunt around Kiijiji or something, we picked up a 26 hp Kawi crate motor for $975 and separately a John Deere $245 cultivator-for-a-trimmer attachment for $50 new in box and a John Deere pole-saw-for-a trimmer attachment for $69 . If a dealer has some of this stuff surplus, they will often post it just to move it out.

We put the 26 hp engine in our 1994 John Deere out-front and it goes like stink again, worked all last winter with a snowblower and this spring with a sweeper


----------



## CGM Inc.

Tried that.....


----------



## buckwheat_la

Cedar Grounds;1039799 said:


> Need a new motor for a walker, Kohler 16 HP.....where to go?


have you checked out Northern Tool? I realize they can be a pain to deal with, but they have a great selection of motors, and usually they are a pretty good price.


----------



## CGM Inc.

mighty competition....walks arent to bad but the driveway is the killer!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Who are these clowns?

Anyone else get a call from Level1 Maint yesterday for the 7-11's in Ontario?


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

What do you guys think of the little B series Kubota Tractors?

I'm looking at a 2005 B21 with loader, No Backhoe, 325 hours.
It's owned by a homeowner, Always stored indoors, Dealer Serviced. He has all the dealer work orders. Looks like a good deal, but I don't know anything about Kubotas.

More capacity then the small Deere's I was looking at but still small enough for what I need.

He's asking $10,500.



Cedar Grounds;1039888 said:


> think I buy a used 20HP mower, motor is close to 3K and the machine is +15 years old.


There was a booth at t the LO show that was a distributor for Kohler. I think the name was Canadian Power or something similar. They had some good prices on a flyer. I'll see if I can find it.



Cedar Grounds;1039976 said:


> mighty competition....walks arent to bad but the driveway is the killer!


$5 a square foot for driveways !. Must be some kind of bait and switch. Materials alone are more than that. Maybe I should just sub to them.


----------



## creativedesigns

JohnnyRoyale;1039984 said:


> Who are these clowns?


A 20 x 30 ft driveway = 600sqft. For $3,000   

For Interlock? LOL........Nah, its gotta mean Asphalt! Yeea, with removing the old paved driveway, installing a new base (assuming its done correctly) & new asphalt laid, I'd see that $3K price being resonable. +g.s.t. of course.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yep, way to cheap! I bet they are not bait and switch, but just crazy volume.


----------



## buckwheat_la

JohnnyRoyale;1039984 said:


> Who are these clowns?
> 
> Anyone else get a call from Level1 Maint yesterday for the 7-11's in Ontario?


we got a call last week about them, they ran me around, told me to get a quote by Saturday, i phone Saturday morning to say i have the quotes all done, their contract filled out, etc. and the @ss hole tells me its already awarded to someone. The jokes on them though, because no one around here knows of them, but i do know that they didn't get most of the bigger (reputable) companies to even bid on them, so i haven't a clue who did bid them, but i am hoping its some hack. I was rather pissed that i went to three different towns quoted all these f$%#ing 7-11's put together a quote in 2 days, phone them before deadline to have them tell me they gave them to someone else. I didn't particularly like their contract either.


----------



## schrader

EcoGreen Serv;1039990 said:


> What do you guys think of the little B series Kubota Tractors?
> 
> I'm looking at a 2005 B21 with loader, No Backhoe, 325 hours.
> It's owned by a homeowner, Always stored indoors, Dealer Serviced. He has all the dealer work orders. Looks like a good deal, but I don't know anything about Kubotas.
> 
> More capacity then the small Deere's I was looking at but still small enough for what I need.
> 
> He's asking $10,500.
> 
> There was a booth at t the LO show that was a distributor for Kohler. I think the name was Canadian Power or something similar. They had some good prices on a flyer. I'll see if I can find it.
> 
> $5 a square foot for driveways !. Must be some kind of bait and switch. Materials alone are more than that. Maybe I should just sub to them.


I use to rent a B21 from United Rental, there is a small plastic piece in the transthat would fail. It failed three times in two years before they sold it. I know the rentals get abused but sounds like a problem to me.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

schrader;1040016 said:


> I use to rent a B21 from United Rental, there is a small plastic piece in the transthat would fail. It failed three times in two years before they sold it. I know the rentals get abused but sounds like a problem to me.


Thanks for the heads up Corey. I'm going to head up to Earth Power today and see what they have. 
I've booked 5 more lawn renovations so I need something soon, Renting is getting too expensive.

John


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

buckwheat_la;1040012 said:


> we got a call last week about them, they ran me around, told me to get a quote by Saturday, i phone Saturday morning to say i have the quotes all done, their contract filled out, etc. and the @ss hole tells me its already awarded to someone. The jokes on them though, because no one around here knows of them, but i do know that they didn't get most of the bigger (reputable) companies to even bid on them, so i haven't a clue who did bid them, but i am hoping its some hack. I was rather pissed that i went to three different towns quoted all these f$%#ing 7-11's put together a quote in 2 days, phone them before deadline to have them tell me they gave them to someone else. I didn't particularly like their contract either.


I didnt bother entertaining them and fired off an email this morning. I briefly read over their payment terms, scope of work and invoice submission requirements-none of which were copacetic with me IMO. All kinds of red tape to get paid, including bi-weekly photos and more b.s.-so i figured screw it-mind you it would be an easy way to aquire shares of 711 in Ontario.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Mr.Markus;1039679 said:


> With lot sizes getting smaller I've entertained the mini skid idea for awhile. Down at GIE in Louisville I was most impressed with Vermeer, slow but good break out force and more compact than Bobcat.
> There was also a guy on a Finn ( think hydro seeders) mini skid who spent the whole weekend digging to China. I was impressed that this little 25 hp wheel toy could do that. Make a great mulch mule. Really light.


Really digging the Boxer 532DX diesel tracked mini s/s. Anyone have any knowledge or experience with that brand or model?

Thinking about trading in a or selling our JCB 212 and a 773 Bobcat we dont eally use much anymore for a small Kubota mini and a tracked diesel Boxer.


----------



## Triple L

Stephen - If you look in the AG buyers guide that they always have at TSC there's always an add in there of a guy that sells Kohler motors at a really good price... I tried looking online but couldnt find anything but if you pick up the actual buyers guide im sure you will be able to find it and get a good deal....


----------



## PrecisionSnow

Cedar Grounds;1039393 said:


> X2 :yow!::yow!:


x3 :yow!:


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1040062 said:


> Stephen - If you look in the AG buyers guide that they always have at TSC there's always an add in there of a guy that sells Kohler motors at a really good price... I tried looking online but couldnt find anything but if you pick up the actual buyers guide im sure you will be able to find it and get a good deal....


I think I go for a used machine, Luke's had a promo going but not anymore.


----------



## CGM Inc.

a 3' X 12' walk I do for 599.00


----------



## creativedesigns

Cedar Grounds;1040074 said:


> a 3' X 12' walk I do for 599.00


I would install a 3' x 12' walk for $720 + g.s.t. with a guarantee to remain "True-to grade"

....considering IF the people are serious & if I have the time!


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

JohnnyRoyale;1040061 said:


> Really digging the Boxer 532DX diesel tracked mini s/s. Anyone have any knowledge or experience with that brand or model?
> 
> Thinking about trading in a or selling our JCB 212 and a 773 Bobcat we dont eally use much anymore for a small Kubota mini and a tracked diesel Boxer.


Just don't try to get a price quickly on a Boxer from Stewarts, I've been waiting since early last week to get a price on a 322D.

I checked out the Kubota B2630 and BX2360 today. Nice little machines. The BX2360 was really impressive for such a tiny machine. Considering the breakout force is only 992 lbs with a lift capacity pivot pin rating of 745lbs it had no trouble lifting a good sized piece of armour stone that must of weighed 1000lbs. Plus it's only about 44" wide and from the 3pt links to the bucket with it tucked in, It was only 11'4" long. 0% lease rates till the end of may as well.

If anyone has a good contact for Kubota, shoot me a PM.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Cedar Grounds;1040074 said:


> a 3' X 12' walk I do for 599.00


You Bandit, I'd charge $540 for that.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Pristine PM ltd;1040005 said:


> yep, way to cheap! I bet they are not bait and switch, but just crazy volume.


I got thinking about it. I wonder if they're using the thin 1" pavers over the existing driveway ? I've never used them and don't know the costs.

A customer asked me today about options for going over a concrete pool deck. It's in great condition and about 6" thick. I kinda shuddered when she mentioned "Astroturf" 

Anyone every used the thin pavers ? What's your experience been ?

Oh and since this is a weather thread,,,,,,, Yipee for Rain !!!!!!!
I'll bet Dave is glad to see it come, I imagine he's been planting in dust all week.
I helped plant 300 acres of Potatoes this week , Major Dust.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Clearlane has to be stored indoors I found out....

Supplier never heard of "Smart about Salt" ....WTF!

And they look into to give me more credit so that I don't have to buy from a competitor when I'm maxed out within payment terms


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

EcoGreen Serv;1040095 said:


> Just don't try to get a price quickly on a Boxer from Stewarts, I've been waiting since early last week to get a price on a 322D.
> 
> I checked out the Kubota B2630 and BX2360 today. Nice little machines. The BX2360 was really impressive for such a tiny machine. Considering the breakout force is only 992 lbs with a lift capacity pivot pin rating of 745lbs it had no trouble lifting a good sized piece of armour stone that must of weighed 1000lbs. Plus it's only about 44" wide and from the 3pt links to the bucket with it tucked in, It was only 11'4" long. 0% lease rates till the end of may as well.
> 
> If anyone has a good contact for Kubota, shoot me a PM.


I spoke to Jeff yesterday and he gave me ballpark pricing, then told me about the open house he was having today for which he didnt send invites out. I'm going to call him on monday to hammer down a price as well as a couple of the other dealers as well as a couple of the closer US dealers.

Ray-AKA RAZOR) has a good Kubota contact somewhere East. Try PMing him.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Clearlane doesn't need to be stored indoors. It will get a crispy layer, but it is fine outdoors.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1040112 said:


> I spoke to Jeff yesterday and he gave me ballpark pricing, then told me about the open house he was having today for which he didnt send invites out.


He didn't want to have to buy a lot of hot dogs....must've got a "heads up" from Dave.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1040146 said:


> He didn't want to have to buy a lot of hot dogs....must've got a "heads up" from Dave.


Jeff sold me the first new tractor I ever bought in 92. We've bought close to 30 from him after that. I got to know most of the people that work there quite well over the years. The salesman that sold us all of our JD's is working there now.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

JohnnyRoyale;1040112 said:


> I spoke to Jeff yesterday and he gave me ballpark pricing, then told me about the open house he was having today for which he didnt send invites out. I'm going to call him on monday to hammer down a price as well as a couple of the other dealers as well as a couple of the closer US dealers.
> 
> Ray-AKA RAZOR) has a good Kubota contact somewhere East. Try PMing him.


The guy I spoke to that never called back was Rob I think, Maybe I'll try Jeff tomorrow.
Got a price from Kooy, So I'll see how they compare.

Ray sent me his contact out east, Thanks Ray.

After looking at some reviews I think I'm leaning towards a B2320/B2620
The slow travel speed (3.4 mph) of the Boxer would waste a lot time on properties that have long distances from where material has to be dropped. The big advantage is the shorter overall length.

I think you're right Johnny, One of each would be ideal.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

JD Dave;1040151 said:


> Jeff sold me the first new tractor I ever bought in 92. We've bought close to 30 from him after that. I got to know most of the people that work there quite well over the years. The salesman that sold us all of our JD's is working there now.


I don't think there's anyone you don't know ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I've also bought from Trevor at Deboer's in Elora. I buy more at Stewarts... both are convienient for me, and comparable.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1040134 said:


> Clearlane doesn't need to be stored indoors. It will get a crispy layer, but it is fine outdoors.


That was as per Cargill....:waving:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Mr.Markus;1040146 said:


> He didn't want to have to buy a lot of hot dogs....must've got a "heads up" from Dave.


It couldn't have been Dave that gave him the heads up....last I heard Dave was still upset with Jeff becuase Jeff refused to "Leggo Dave's Eggo"


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Cedar Grounds;1040160 said:


> That was as per Cargill....:waving:


haha, that's funny, you think they would want to sell it. Anyway, it is fine outdoors.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1040207 said:


> haha, that's funny, you think they would want to sell it. Anyway, it is fine outdoors.


he said Mississauga and Vaughn are the biggest clients they have, together 16000 tons.
Not that much...


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1040207 said:


> haha, that's funny, you think they would want to sell it. Anyway, it is fine outdoors.


If it rained or snowed it will wash off the green from the surface, that happened to me a couple times. It's no big deal but I guess they don't want it washing off and people being left with regular salt LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, now you have me thinking, why exactly did they say it could not be stored (covered) outdoors?


----------



## CGM Inc.

I can check, where do you buy yours? direct from Cargill or through a wholesaler?
A trailer load is to much for me if I have to store it indoors. going to be a PITA anyway.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Wholesaler. But looking at doing things differently this year.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1040233 said:


> I can check, where do you buy yours? direct from Cargill or through a wholesaler?
> A trailer load is to much for me if I have to store it indoors. going to be a PITA anyway.


You can buy 24 tonne triaxle loads also. Treated salt is better to store under tarp then regular salt. we never had a Coverall untill 7 years ago and we kept our salt under a big round bale tarp. We also stored it that way all summer on gravel and the the salt was always fine.


----------



## CGM Inc.

we have our rock salt outdoors most of the time under a tarp, Cargill said specificaly to store clearlane indoors. I'll check next week why that is...


----------



## cet

I have never stored my Clearlane inside. It is in a shed but gets a little wet in the summer. Just before winter I mix it up and the part that has become white mixes with the green and it all looks the same again. I used clearlane for 4 years and never had a problem.


----------



## Triple L

Im surprised the originator of Hulk Salt has no expertise on how to store his own product


----------



## buckwheat_la

anyone else looking at more snow this week? where was all this white gold in Febuary/March when it wouldn't have melted :crying: now it is just getting in the way of construction and landscaping, not to mention the first cut of the season this week.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Corey,
Have you been happy with that 2305 Deere ?

From the looks of the numbers, Looks like I'll be going Green..


----------



## schrader

I love the 2305, like I said it is the most versitile machine I have ever owned, the only thing for me would be an extra few inches of dump hieght to reach in my F550. Huron tractor seems to be improving the service compared to Dave Rawn. Good Luck


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

schrader;1040346 said:


> I love the 2305, like I said it is the most versitile machine I have ever owned, the only thing for me would be an extra few inches of dump hieght to reach in my F550. Huron tractor seems to be improving the service compared to Dave Rawn. Good Luck


That's where got the best price from. Been dealing with Chris, Good Guy. And they're the most conveinent to me. 
That was my only concern. I heard a lot of horror stories on the service side from when it was Rawn's. 
On a 3 year lease with a $1 buyout total cost was $3600 less total expenditure than the Orange guys plus the unit has a few extra options on it. A lot of it was the 0% lease rate Deere has right now. Kubota only has 0% on financing. Oh And Stewarts was the most expensive by a good bit compared to 2 other Kubota Dealers.

I think I'll give him the go tomorrow.


----------



## JD Dave

EcoGreen Serv;1040363 said:


> That's where got the best price from. Been dealing with Chris, Good Guy. And they're the most conveinent to me.
> That was my only concern. I heard a lot of horror stories on the service side from when it was Rawn's.
> On a 3 year lease with a $1 buyout total cost was $3600 less total expenditure than the Orange guys plus the unit has a few extra options on it. A lot of it was the 0% lease rate Deere has right now. Kubota only has 0% on financing. Oh And Stewarts was the most expensive by a good bit compared to 2 other Kubota Dealers.
> 
> I think I'll give him the go tomorrow.


Interesting. If you really want to buy from Stewarts tell Fletch the other prices and Jeff will drop his pants. I do love green paint though.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I really think you can't go wrong by telling them exactly where the other guys are with prices. 99% of the time there is always room. 

I think the guy we bought our first F-350 from regrets not moving for us when we called him the next year for another one.


----------



## Triple L

I grabbed this picture yesterday and just had to post it up....

Friends dont let friends drive red tractors LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

A Chinese man has died after an eel that was inserted in his rectum gnawed away at his intestine.

The 59 year-old chef-whose name has not been disclosed- was taken to a Sischuan hospital with severe anal bleeding, abdominal pain. Local doctors, unable to figure out what was causing the symptoms obtained permission from the family to conduct a laparotomy- a surgical incision into the abdominal wall done to examine the abdominal organs.

Once inside, the doctors found a 50cm long, dead Asian swamp eel stuck in the man's rectal region. The slithery fish had bit it's way through the intestine. The man was then taken to the intensive care unit, but died ten days later from internal bleeding and sepsis.

But how did the eel end up in the man's anus? According to reports, the chef had consumed copious amounts of eel the day before, but doctors couldn't figure out how a live eel ended up in his rectum. Eventually, his friends confessed to have inserted the live eel up his anus as a joke after the man passed out from drinking heavily. Man, with friends like those…

What was that about friends..............


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

schrader;1040346 said:


> the only thing for me would be an extra few inches of dump hieght to reach in my F550.


Look into the high lift bucket from Horst.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Looks like Jeff wants to make my deal happen on the Boxer and mini. He came in really good on the Boxer and he's subject to a good beating on the kubota mini-even though he came in better compared to the others, plus he'll take my trades, and kubota has 0% now on construction eqt-can't beat that IMO.

Lets see now what he proposes to give me for my trades.


----------



## DeVries

Lets see now what he proposes to give me for my trades.[/QUOTE]

If your trading a mini ex in at all I might be interested, looking for a Bobcat or comparable with a 9-10' digging depth, used but not abused.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Looking to trade in a 773 Bobcat SS and 212S JCB rubber tired backhoe. No mini ex sorry. I'm actually looking to buy a small mini. We have a Yanmar Vio55 now, and it works great for pool digs and placing armor stone, breaking concrete, auguring etc, but too big for typical backyard work. 

I just filled out a WSIB Form 7 this morning for a new hire who doesnt know how to work and supposedly hurt himself, while constantly *****ing about having to use a shovel for 3 days...i'm sick of all the crybabies who think they're Gods gift... Best part is he told us 3 days after he went to the doctor, and contrary to doctors orders, he continued working and got hurt even more.

We will eliminate a job by buying this mini ex and Boxer comb (guess who)-the hidden bonuses are that neither of the two machines will ever complain, i wont have to pay wsib premiums for them, and would we could be more productive in tighter confines. 

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## heather lawn spray

JohnnyRoyale;1040453 said:


> Looking to trade in a 773 Bobcat SS and 212S JCB rubber tired backhoe. No mini ex sorry. I'm actually looking to buy a small mini. We have a Yanmar Vio55 now, and it works great for pool digs and placing armor stone, breaking concrete, auguring etc, but too big for typical backyard work.
> 
> I just filled out a WSIB Form 7 this morning for a new hire who doesnt know how to work and supposedly hurt himself, while constantly *****ing about having to use a shovel for 3 days...i'm sick of all the crybabies who think they're Gods gift... Best part is he told us 3 days after he went to the doctor, and contrary to doctors orders, he continued working and got hurt even more.
> 
> We will eliminate a job by buying this mini ex and Boxer comb (guess who)-the hidden bonuses are that neither of the two machines will ever complain, i wont have to pay wsib premiums for them, and would we could be more productive in tighter confines.
> 
> Is it Friday yet?


Is this the same guy I had last year, who kept on smashing mowers and complaining about his back?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

heather lawn spray;1040456 said:


> Is this the same guy I had last year, who kept on smashing mowers and complaining about his back?


No-don't remember that guy. I think your referring to the guy who sprained his ankle after jumping out of a dumster. That would have been our last WSIB episode-2 years ago.

He's a new guy...actually a long lost son of one of my foremen.Funny thing is he thought he could come in for some sort of 'modified' work arrangement-so I asked him to tell me which position he's observed in his 7 days of employment which only requires the use of one hand...(other than what he does at night to satisfy himself.) He couldn't answer that.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JohnnyRoyale;1040453 said:


> the hidden bonuses are that neither of the two machines will ever complain, i wont have to pay wsib premiums for them, and would we could be more productive in tighter confines.
> 
> Is it Friday yet?


there are way more hidden benefits then that. sounds like an easy decision for ya. Hope the deal you good on the trades. Wouldn't hurt to try and sell private also maybe?

Tuesday... but it is 5 o clock somewhere.


----------



## buckwheat_la

and then the same individuals well go on EI and complain there are no jobs. It really pisses me off


----------



## buckwheat_la

anyone want to come to move southern Alberta, the home of backward snow seasons


----------



## creativedesigns

Does anyone have pics of stone pillars with a light post built in? Permacon or whatever brand of stone? Johnny or Cedar must have pics im sure!

Are the modern styles still built with concrete at the bottom?


----------



## musclecarboy

New toolbox, great investment.

Also, I blacked my wheels with the chrome rings.


----------



## Triple L

Nice tool box Tom... I bought an older one off a farmer last year for $50, cleaned it up and its one of the best investments for a day cab truck IMO... You can sure carry alot of crap now with the crew cab and that tool box....


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1040546 said:


> Nice tool box Tom... I bought an older one off a farmer last year for $50, cleaned it up and its one of the best investments for a day cab truck IMO... You can sure carry alot of crap now with the crew cab and that tool box....


Forget that, the purpose of the tool box was to reclaim my crew cab! LOL. Thanks for the compliment bud


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Thats a big dually. What do you run for a blade?

Look good

Re-claim the cab. Thats forsure!
I have a tonneau cover with dividers. I have a full hard on 1 truck and a folding hard tonneau so you can still move something taller then the box on another truck. . 


Just got back from downtown toronto. Took the dog with me... 
we are driving along looking for an address... window down a bit.. so a guy on a bicycle drives by and I saw him back a bit weaving thru the cars.. my dog I guess didnt like that he was so close as we waited at the stop light. she barked her head off as he passed... scared the guy,he did a wobble, then jumped off his bike and it hit a garbage can at a bus stop. Im still laughing about it.


----------



## rooferdave

JohnnyRoyale;1040453 said:


> Looking to trade in a 773 Bobcat SS and 212S JCB :


what are you getting for the 773? I am intersted in it, my 743 is finallly coming home but has been awol for 7 months and may need a ton of work to get back going.

pm me please

Dave


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

PM Sent....


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

JohnnyRoyale;1040457 said:


> He's a new guy...actually a long lost son of one of my foremen.Funny thing is he thought he could come in for some sort of 'modified' work arrangement-so I asked him to tell me which position he's observed in his 7 days of employment which only requires the use of one hand...(other than what he does at night to satisfy himself.) He couldn't answer that.


I guess the difference is desire and options. I worked with one wrist in a cast for 6 weeks a couple of years ago. When you have no other choice, you'd be surprised what you can get done one handed.



musclecarboy;1040526 said:


> New toolbox, great investment.
> 
> Also, I blacked my wheels with the chrome rings.


I have a regular cab and couldn't live without my toolbox. The truck looks great Tom.

It's turning into "one of those weeks" The weld on the support on the rear of the deck of the Grandstand cracked, So started using the old Ferris. 6th property there was a hidden surveyors iron post that I hit and cracked 2 spindle spacers. Back home, Load up the little 42" Deere L111 lawn tractor to get things finished. 4th Property yesterday,, The Monsoon Starts :realmad:

On the Plus side, Got the new little John Deere 2305 delivered Tuesday night. I'm really impressed with its capabilities.. Those little Yanmar engines are really quiet and smooth. Really good on fuel as well. 5 hours and I've used less than 1/2 a tank. The loader is more powerful than I thought. It clears the side of a F350 by about 5".

Johnny, If you get a little tractor, make sure you get the ballast box. Makes a huge difference with a full bucket.

The way I keep breaking mowers, I think I should order a cutting deck for it.

FINALLY got a go ahead from Bell Canada's PM company. Didn't think I got it, Then 5 weeks after it was supposed to start (April 1st) I get a call out of the blue.

Interesting week so far.

At least no Snow,,,,,, Wow Buckwheat, Saw the weather out there on the news the other night..... That's just crazy.


----------



## buckwheat_la

EcoGreen Serv;1040645 said:


> At least no Snow,,,,,, Wow Buckwheat, Saw the weather out there on the news the other night..... That's just crazy.


I well trade you any time you would like some snow, it is like this huge PITA that just wont go away! I wouldn't mind if we would get enough to do our equipment contracts with, but right now, it is all about finding indoor work for my guys, and praying it well just go away. As far as i am concerned this is the strangest start to a spring ever.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

EcoGreen Serv;1040645 said:


> I guess the difference is desire and options. I worked with one wrist in a cast for 6 weeks a couple of years ago. When you have no other choice, you'd be surprised what you can get done one handed.
> 
> I have a regular cab and couldn't live without my toolbox. The truck looks great Tom.
> 
> It's turning into "one of those weeks" The weld on the support on the rear of the deck of the Grandstand cracked, So started using the old Ferris. 6th property there was a hidden surveyors iron post that I hit and cracked 2 spindle spacers. Back home, Load up the little 42" Deere L111 lawn tractor to get things finished. 4th Property yesterday,, The Monsoon Starts :realmad:
> 
> On the Plus side, Got the new little John Deere 2305 delivered Tuesday night. I'm really impressed with its capabilities.. Those little Yanmar engines are really quiet and smooth. Really good on fuel as well. 5 hours and I've used less than 1/2 a tank. The loader is more powerful than I thought. It clears the side of a F350 by about 5".
> 
> Johnny, If you get a little tractor, make sure you get the ballast box. Makes a huge difference with a full bucket.
> 
> The way I keep breaking mowers, I think I should order a cutting deck for it.
> 
> FINALLY got a go ahead from Bell Canada's PM company. Didn't think I got it, Then 5 weeks after it was supposed to start (April 1st) I get a call out of the blue.
> 
> Interesting week so far.
> 
> At least no Snow,,,,,, Wow Buckwheat, Saw the weather out there on the news the other night..... That's just crazy.


So are you the old polish guy and his wife that cut those little Bell switch locations all over the place? LOL. a friend of mine had an inside scoop on that contract and said they were being done dirt cheap so didnt even bother-probably a different area than the ones you got.

I dont think were going with a little tractor but thanks for the advice.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

JohnnyRoyale;1040659 said:


> So are you the old polish guy and his wife that cut those little Bell switch locations all over the place? LOL. a friend of mine had an inside scoop on that contract and said they were being done dirt cheap so didnt even bother-probably a different area than the ones you got.
> 
> I dont think were going with a little tractor but thanks for the advice.


I HATE THE WEATHER NETWORK AND E.C. RADAR !!!!!!
Not a speck on the radar, and TWN called for Sun all day,, It's been pouring here for the last 1/2 hour.

Nope not Polish, I got 28 locations, Mostly from Hwy 9 to Hwy 89 West of Airport Rd to Shelburne. They only take 5 to 20 minutes to cut, trim and blow. It's the drive time between them. They're 10km to 16km apart. But I've got some other properties in Orangeville and Mono so it's not too bad. It's about 4 1/2 or 5 days work a month. I think got a decent price. The Kitchener/ Guelph ones went Dirt Cheap. So did a couple of the other regions. It was only the 519 area code they tendered this year from what I understand.


----------



## Mr.Markus

EcoGreen Serv;1040664 said:


> The Kitchener/ Guelph ones went Dirt Cheap. So did a couple of the other regions. It was only the 519 area code they tendered this year from what I understand.


I used to do the snowplowing for 5 of the locations out here that fit well into the route but the grass wasn't worth stopping for even though I've got sites that neighbour them. When they changed property management in the second year of a 3 year contract, I sent them a bill for the 3rd year, been too busy to follow up on it. (or just can't be bothered). If I get asked to bid again I'll double my price.
Glad you got your price John, nice too hear things are picking up.


----------



## rooferdave

JohnnyRoyale;1040613 said:


> PM Sent....


pm recieved


----------



## buckwheat_la

so another great weather adventure on the prairies this week, just waiting for the snow to melt, hopefully by monday, maybe then we can get back to landscpaing and lawn maintenance


----------



## heather lawn spray

EcoGreen Serv;1040664 said:


> .
> 
> The Kitchener/ Guelph ones went Dirt Cheap. So did a couple of the other regions. It was only the 519 area code they tendered this year from what I understand.


YOUR TELLING ME!!

We bid on it every time, pretty cheap, no joy. They don't look like any heck either, but that's what they want.


----------



## CGM Inc.

What are you Guys charging for a average ground level deck including baluster rails and 2 steps?
Just the regular no fuzz thing?
On a sq. ft. basis......thx!


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1040815 said:


> What are you Guys charging for a average ground level deck including baluster rails and 2 steps?
> Just the regular no fuzz thing?
> On a sq. ft. basis......thx!


I believe cedar goes for $18-22 / sq around here...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

A company called Sunshine, came into town, bid on all the condos that are looked after by 2 companies and apparently walked away with almost all of them. Started in caledon.. Dave you know anything about them? I dont have condos but friends lost everything. 




Im kinda worried that people are going to want me to do grass.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1040868 said:


> A company called Sunshine, came into town, bid on all the condos that are looked after by 2 companies and apparently walked away with almost all of them. Started in caledon.. Dave you know anything about them? I dont have condos but friends lost everything.
> 
> Im kinda worried that people are going to want me to do grass.


Sunshine started in Tottenham, I don't want to be assoiciated with them. I wonder where the franchise is close to you.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1040868 said:


> A company called Sunshine, came into town, bid on all the condos that are looked after by 2 companies and apparently walked away with almost all of them. Started in caledon.. Dave you know anything about them? I dont have condos but friends lost everything.
> 
> Im kinda worried that people are going to want me to do grass.


Sunshine has 10 Brothers. I have 1 of their old trucks. They are in Newmarket also.


----------



## DeVries

They are a bunch of dutchies, not that there's anything wrong with dutchies LOL. I think there are 11 or so brothers involved in the business.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1040871 said:


> Sunshine started in Tottenham, I don't want to be assoiciated with them. I wonder where the franchise is close to you.


Sorry I wouldn't imply that. I think Oshawa but apparently they bought a house in Cobourg and set up. There are only 2 condo management companies in Cobourg the bids were revealed today I guess. The good part is most of mine is locked in 2 years. I really dont want to play the game I do with computers every few years.

Didnt realize its a franchise. hmm


----------



## DeVries

Kinda late to be awarding contracts now no? Sites must look like sh*t


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

my 12 payments its really helping me now. I really don't want to test the loyalty of my customers, cause Im sure their is a price point.


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;1040877 said:


> Kinda late to be awarding contracts now no? Sites must look like sh*t


I did work for the region here and they didn't award the contracts til mid June if not July last year. We got the call to clean them up before the sites were awarded. 5' wide by 200' long bed full with 4' tall thistles and weeds and a few shrubs here and there mixed in.

That's just how the big companies save money that's all.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Thats exactly what I thought but they said it was for may1st, they are late deciding I guess. I only had a quick talk but I know they pay over 12 months. Im pretty sure they got all the snow too. Its not something I bid on or do but one person I know I am intersted in hiring or subbing all my walks and residentials to. I really think I should just buy him out or something so that I have someone to do grass for me and offer it to a few I know have asked. He got cut and said something that was paying 300 a month went for 174. The look on his face was scary. I felt so bad. He is a hard worker and I think he would be great... on my team.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, They have the backing to go in cheap, wait a few years, then increase the pricing. They don't do condo's in Scarborough, but I am sure they will at some point.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1040939 said:


> Yeah, They have the backing to go in cheap, wait a few years, then increase the pricing. They don't do condo's in Scarborough, but I am sure they will at some point.


Lets hope.


----------



## cet

Going in cheap and trying to raise your price is a hard game to play. Once you have established a new price level you are playing a dangerous game.
Guys that buy a franchise and work a little cheaper are still making a lot more then working for others. The big problem today is people pay their employees so cheap that they leave a lot of room for them to start on their own. If we were to pay a fair wage and have happy employee's then they will be less willing and there would be less profit for them to start their own business.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;1040944 said:


> Lets hope.


??? funny guy Dave, Funny guy!

Chris,

I agree with you, but at the same point, there often is no money to pay better because the new price points are so low... the new norm is here.


----------



## cet

If the new point is at a place where an employee can't leave and take your work then you are in a good position. In the winter I pay my subs one of the highest wages in this area. That makes them want to come to work and doesn't leave a lot of extra money for them to go on their own. It is a win win situation.

I know the biggest problem with the Franchise is they take a percentage. Therefore they are always making money regardless of the price point. Now it would be up to the Franchise owner to say I am not working for that. There used to be a ton of Gardener trucks around this area. I think there are only 2 left and that is due to low pricing. It wasn't worth it for the guy to run his own business.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1040877 said:


> Kinda late to be awarding contracts now no? Sites must look like sh*t


still wait on renewal on my biggest summer site! Grass is knee high :yow!:


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1040867 said:


> I believe cedar goes for $18-22 / sq around here...


quoted 16.8 for pressure treated including removal of old deck.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

They are pricing "volume", basing their pricing model on major density, and will squeeze the snot (and all other contractors) out of an area. In the end they're plowing and maintaining a crapload of sites in a few square miles, with almost zero window time. That's their secret boys.

I got a call on Friday from a friend of mine wondering how we're getting away with doing such a crappy job at one very large particular federal government site he thought we still had. Said it appeared it hadnt been cut yet. I explained we lost it after 10 years for no reason other than price. 

I emailed the PM and explained there were no hard feelings and that It appears as though the current contractor dropped the ball, and that we're available to pick up where we left off it would help the situation...they replied they were very happy with the level of service of the new contractor.

This leads me to believe they arent very concerned with quality, just price-which wasnt quite the case when we were there. Funny how things change. FYI, the new company priced 50% lower than we originally got the contract for 10 years ago. 

On the bright side, we got another client back this spring which we lost last spring to price...they are paying us 25% more than we were doing it for before they fired us.:laughing: 

Bottom line is that some appreciate our efforts...some dont and base their decisions on price... The lowballers will always be there, and sometimes they help prove our case that you get what you pay for.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cet - when you say sub you mean someone with their own truck and plow?

I have never really considered this because I have always thought its better for me to just add another truck and plow. From what your saying is that your keeping this sub from getting his own stuff... there for you cut back the competition in a sence?? 

I have that example right now... a guy that worked for me the past 2 years, has just confirmed that he wont be onboard next season. I think that he thinks he will become a millionaire snow plower next season well maybe not so but still. I know he has a newer work truck and nothing to do in the winter.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1040965 said:


> This leads me to believe they arent very concerned with quality, just price-which wasnt quite the case when we were there. Funny how things change. FYI, the new company priced 50% lower than we originally got the contract for 10 years ago.
> :


I have the same issue with my biggest summer site, Comp dropped of a quote without looking at the site at roughly 1/3 of my price. Said I cant do it for that money, job went out for bidding I'm in the middle, they use 3 contractors for several warehouses, we are supposed to get it all but the lowballer is making us budge! Can you give my another % so we can close the deal? Sure can since it is only 500$ on the contract even so together with snow we are the lowest out of all of them.

Those guys start with Green and can blow my shoe!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Quality on Municipal stuff is gone. I saw some the other day. Hydro cutting, I kid you not, 1 foot of cut grass in a pile along the whole row. No one will call, no one cares.


----------



## heather lawn spray

. . . and now a word for our sponsor

IT'S SNOWING!

actually 2 words

It's wet it's melting but it is snow


----------



## JD Dave

I really hope my beans don't decide to emerge from the ground today they won't like the -4 tonight.


----------



## heather lawn spray

It stopped!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1040972 said:


> Quality on Municipal stuff is gone. I saw some the other day. Hydro cutting, I kid you not, 1 foot of cut grass in a pile along the whole row. No one will call, no one cares.


Guess they didn't read the spec. what they have to do :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1040976 said:


> I really hope my beans don't decide to emerge from the ground today they won't like the -4 tonight.


They should be alright if it stays wet but that'd suck.

I'm a bit behind ( about 15 sites on my first cut) starting to get stressed. Looks like a busy year.

Putting my new Transport approved tank together today no more jerrys.:redbounce


----------



## JD Dave

What's that tank worth Markus?


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1040981 said:


> What's that tank worth Markus?


$300 plus $100 shipping plus $114 for the hand pump. (I'm in over my head now can't turn back.) But no more jerrys:crying: Holds 100 litres perfect my mixed gas needs.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1040983 said:


> $300 plus $100 shipping plus $114 for the hand pump. (I'm in over my head now can't turn back.) But no more jerrys:crying: Holds 100 litres perfect my mixed gas needs.


need something like that for diesel...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Problem is the specs and reality are night and day. No one is holding them to the specs.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1040984 said:


> need something like that for diesel...


www.tidytanks.com out of BC


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1040987 said:


> Problem is the specs and reality are night and day. No one is holding them to the specs.


School board is 10 cuts a season out here and rough, same as with a lot of the municipal work. Contractor is responsible for cleaning up excessive clippings (haha). They're bid out every year (No loyalty) price is king. Better work out there than a demanding school board or municipality that thinks it has the prestigious work.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1040987 said:


> Problem is the specs and reality are night and day. No one is holding them to the specs.


I went to a site walk last year and thought WTF! What they tell you and what the place looks like is to different stories. thanks....not for me.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1040988 said:


> www.tidytanks.com out of BC


Tiny Tidy looks OK for what i need. Guess you caled to order?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1040993 said:


> Tiny Tidy looks OK for what i need. Guess you caled to order?


Think I emailed originally, then called, then faxed a visa approval form. It was tedious to order but I'm happy now that it's here. Delt with Ken.


----------



## McGaw

Snow, snow go away, come again another day. 
Its snowing in London....


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Pristine PM ltd;1040972 said:


> Quality on Municipal stuff is gone. I saw some the other day. Hydro cutting, I kid you not, 1 foot of cut grass in a pile along the whole row. No one will call, no one cares.


No Kidding, I saw the guy that beat me for the municipal parks, baseball diamonds and soccer fields mowing them last week.

In the rain, With a 6000 Series Deere with Ag Tires and a huge Bush Hog. Looked like a Hay field , You're right, no one cares.



heather lawn spray;1040974 said:


> . . . and now a word for our sponsor
> 
> IT'S SNOWING!
> 
> actually 2 words
> 
> It's wet it's melting but it is snow


Lots of big fluffy flakes here here as well.

Sweet Tank setup Markus !


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I might want four if we can get the price cheaper. Anyone interested in doing a bulk order? It would be nice if there was a two compartment in one that could be bolted on the front of a trailer.


----------



## DeVries

EcoGreen Serv;1040998 said:


> No Kidding, I saw the guy that beat me for the municipal parks, baseball diamonds and soccer fields mowing them last week.
> 
> In the rain, With a 6000 Series Deere with Ag Tires and a huge Bush Hog. Looked like a Hay field , You're right, no one cares.
> 
> There's a joker out this way as well, runs a Fendt 150 hp or there abouts with ag tires and a 22 foot mower. Not sure what the school fields look like after a rain. I bid on the tender this year, he runs that setup for about $325.00 per day. Claims his equipment is paid for and has no overhead, guess he's not budgeting for replacement costs, fuel, wages, insurance, repairs, etc, etc.


----------



## DeVries

1cm of snow forecasted here. Lots of branches and trees blown over. Guess next week will include some tree cleanups.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1040999 said:


> I might want four if we can get the price cheaper. Anyone interested in doing a bulk order? It would be nice if there was a two compartment in one that could be bolted on the front of a trailer.


I could use a couple if the price comes down.


----------



## cet

Dean, that is what I mean, they own truck and plow.
I have 8 trucks now and use 2 in the summer. It is cheaper for me to pay a sub well then own more equipment. My guys would have a tuff time bidding against me. Most don't have their own shop and the ability to store, load and spread salt. One guy who worked for me for a few years bid and took 10 of my schools this year. To set things straight I bid and took ALL of his York Region work. It was a good trade for me.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1040999 said:


> I might want four if we can get the price cheaper. Anyone interested in doing a bulk order? It would be nice if there was a two compartment in one that could be bolted on the front of a trailer.


They'll do custom orders. The clincher is transport Canada approval is a costly process, and not all their tanks or custom stuff will got through it. I'm sure you can get a break on 4.


----------



## rooferdave

I am interested, my boat takes 1300 liters to fill and the marina is about 30 cents a liter more. I would like a tank to fill at the local station and fill up at the club, looking at the 500 liter tank and maybe the electric pump


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Sounds good, I will give them a call on monday. I am interested in 50L for straight 50L for mixed sitting on the front of the 3 beams of the trailer.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1040983 said:


> $300 plus $100 shipping plus $114 for the hand pump. (I'm in over my head now can't turn back.) But no more jerrys:crying: Holds 100 litres perfect my mixed gas needs.


Thanks, for the amount of gas I use I'll stick to Jerry's.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1041022 said:


> Thanks, for the amount of gas I use I'll stick to Jerry's.


Sell you some dirty old ones.....cheap!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1041017 said:


> Sounds good, I will give them a call on monday. I am interested in 50L for straight 50L for mixed sitting on the front of the 3 beams of the trailer.


I need the 100l for diesel and a couple 50 for mix are ok too, lets see if they are willing to do something.


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1041025 said:


> I need the 100l for diesel and a couple 50 for mix are ok too, lets see if they are willing to do something.


WOW do you guys go thru that much 2 stroke... We go thru 1 little jerry a week and thats cutting 4 Full days... 50L would last me all year... Maby its all my "fuel effecient" Stihl 4 mix stuff LOL...

On the weather - I just got back from Florida today, it was between 34-38 degree's down there... Then I come back to +4 and Snow.... I was like what was I thinking LOL... O well, Its good to be back, Florida was fun but during that trip it made me realize I really enjoy doing what I do and im glad to be back

Midtown - How much money did you win with your trip down in Vegas???


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1041031 said:


> WOW do you guys go thru that much 2 stroke... We go thru 1 little jerry a week and thats cutting 4 Full days... 50L would last me all year... Maby its all my "fuel effecient" Stihl 4 mix stuff LOL...
> 
> On the weather - I just got back from Florida today, it was between 34-38 degree's down there... Then I come back to +4 and Snow.... I was like what was I thinking LOL... O well, Its good to be back, Florida was fun but during that trip it made me realize I really enjoy doing what I do and im glad to be back
> 
> Midtown - How much money did you win with your trip down in Vegas???


About 30-40 liters a day I would say.
It is also more a question of how much time you pay to fill up Jerry cans


----------



## Grassman09

I see guys with the round transport truck tanks with a pump mounted on it. Is that legal to have bolted in the bed? I'm trying to convince a friend to give me the one that came off a Purolater truck. 

I saw a guy last week he looked like he was jerking off on the side of the road (maybe he was) he was pumping from his P/U transfer tank into a gradeall. 

I would have gone electric long time ago if I had to fill that up every day at the end of the day. Princess has sales on those pumps every so often same with the steel transfer tank.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Its starting to stick out here...LOL.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Grassman09;1041035 said:


> I saw a guy last week he looked like he was jerking off on the side of the road


Will somone tell Cre its still illegal in Ontario....:laughing:


----------



## DeVries

JohnnyRoyale;1041036 said:


> Its starting to stick out here...LOL.
> 
> View attachment 77280


That's crazy, a couple weeks ago it was 25 degrees.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1041031 said:


> Midtown - How much money did you win with your trip down in Vegas???


It wasn't that great for the winnings but we had lots of fun. Saw the PeepShow with Holly Madison  and Cirque du Solier - KA Add the in all the food and booze I drank and sitting by the pool it was a good time.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Girlfriend came home from dinner with some of her friends and said she would plow for me if she got to have one of these with a "shiney silver blade" as she put it. What is it?


----------



## DeVries

That thing looks part hummer, lo pro International and has a dodge grill on the front. Looks like someone has lots of time and money, unless it's some production vehicle I don't know about.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1041047 said:


> Girlfriend came home from dinner with some of her friends and said she would plow for me if she got to have one of these with a "shiney silver blade" as she put it. What is it?


Its one heck of a pick up! An international mxt... I think there around $75 - 80,000...

One of my customers has one, funny thing is he couldnt afford to pay me $30 to cut his grass but then decided to go and buy one of those... Never uses it, strickly for marketing... And it works real good... I see it just about everyday...


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

It's a International MXT, It's the civilian version of the one of the contenders International submitted to the Aberdeen tests to replace the hummer. They went for about $120,000.. Your Girl is out of luck, They discontinued them a couple of years ago.. It was only in production from 2006 to 2008.

A lot different than the CXT, It was a regular truck chassis with a pickup bed, they ride like crap. Syncrude uses them in Alberta as service vehicles.


----------



## Triple L

Are you sure they discountinued them...

http://www.drivearabia.com/ultimatecarbuyerguide/carpage.php/International-MXT/2008-2009-2010-/236


----------



## JD Dave

Must be nice to go to Florida, glad you had a nice time.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Yup, Pretty sure, Unless they went back into production with them, Which I doubt.
They were pretty much hand made low production vehicle. They lost money on every one they made. 

The MRAPs made for the military are much more profitable at $500,000 a pop


----------



## JD Dave

EcoGreen Serv;1041056 said:


> Yup, Pretty sure, Unless they went back into production with them, Which I doubt.
> They were pretty much hand made low production vehicle. They lost money on every one they made.
> 
> The MRAPs made for the military are much more profitable at $500,000 a pop


What would you know about International's.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The back end looks messed up, I don't really like them, but hey... it is small, so if I buy one... maybe people will think it's bigger!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We go through about 20L a day in Straight, and 10-15 per day of mixed per crew. 

One crew usually has a 48inch with a 17 hp, 3 21's with kawi's, 2 trimmers (FS85's) and 6 BR600's.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1041047 said:


> Girlfriend came home from dinner with some of her friends and said she would plow for me if she got to have one of these with a "shiney silver blade" as she put it. What is it?


It's ugly...... I would sooo break that!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1041065 said:


> The back end looks messed up, I don't really like them, but hey... it is small, so if I buy one... maybe people will think it's bigger!


At least your honest Jon.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Isn't that why they made hummers? Or suped up 2500hd's?

haha


----------



## schrader

Hey guy's thought I would post this here, I am selling my 2007 GMC. It is in mint shape, duramax, alli, cd air, tow package and only has 41,000km on it. I am asking $19,000 cert and e tested for it. I realy don't want to sell the truck but I am downsizing this year and need to sell off some equipment. The truck has only plowed one winter and has been very well maintained. If anyone is interested I am open to offers.
Corey


----------



## Triple L

I wish that hood would fit my 04 silverado cause I'd trade ya.... good luck with the sale


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The hood lets air out to help with overheating? Or just for looks?


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1041205 said:


> The hood lets air out to help with overheating? Or just for looks?


In that case, purely looks. Carb'd cars that had the air cleaner on top would use cowl induction for better airflow but on modern vehicles the air cleaner is up near one of the headlights and has easy access to clean, fresh air. A hood like that gives the truck a muscle car feel I guess


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

JD Dave;1041058 said:


> What would you know about International's.


The Cafeteria in Chicago has the worlds hottest Lunch Ladies.



schrader;1041144 said:


> Hey guy's thought I would post this here, I am selling my 2007 GMC. It is in mint shape, duramax, alli, cd air, tow package and only has 41,000km on it. I am asking $19,000 cert and e tested for it. I realy don't want to sell the truck but I am downsizing this year and need to sell off some equipment. The truck has only plowed one winter and has been very well maintained. If anyone is interested I am open to offers.
> Corey


Nice truck, I'm sure it will sell quickly.
If you happen to be selling any mowers in the 48" to 54" range, Let me know.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

schrader;1041144 said:


> Hey guy's thought I would post this here, I am selling my 2007 GMC. It is in mint shape, duramax, alli, cd air, tow package and only has 41,000km on it. I am asking $19,000 cert and e tested for it. I realy don't want to sell the truck but I am downsizing this year and need to sell off some equipment. The truck has only plowed one winter and has been very well maintained. If anyone is interested I am open to offers.
> Corey


Sent you a PM.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Anyone going to this Rhode Island Event and can anyone shed some more light on what goes on there?

I like time off. I can drive. Im not a SIMA member though

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=101568&page=2


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Markus,
Were you working at a real estate office on the east side of the main drag of Erin with a area to the south that looked like a park around 3pm today ? thought I spotted you be wasn't sure and parking is a Pain in that town.


----------



## Mr.Markus

EcoGreen Serv;1041299 said:


> Markus,
> Were you working at a real estate office on the east side of the main drag of Erin with a area to the south that looked like a park around 3pm today ? thought I spotted you be wasn't sure and parking is a Pain in that town.


Probably me..... The only site on the East side was the Firehall, did about 12 parkettes on the West side today. (Try parking with a 18 ft trailer).All the real estate offices are on the West as well, you may have been going the wrong direction....LOL


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

I did the Bell Switching station there. 15 minutes to find a pace to park, 5 minutes to cut the weeds with a 21" . Parking is tight, I think I have to get a little 5''X8 Trailer I can pull with the car. Elora was a Total PITA.


----------



## Mr.Markus

There's a public parking behind that bell switching station...with 2 exits to Main. One is the switching stations drive... follow it up. lots- o- room. HTH. Yeah Elora really sucks.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1041288 said:


> Anyone going to this Rhode Island Event and can anyone shed some more light on what goes on there?
> 
> I like time off. I can drive. Im not a SIMA member though
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=101568&page=2


I've went the last 2 years and had alot of fun. Oh I also learned alot also.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Markus, Thanks for the heads up about the parking in Erin.

The nice thing about doing these little switching stations is I've picked up 7 lawns from neighbors who've seen me doing them and asked me to do their places. It's great when you can do 2 or 3 places and only unload once. Not one has said I'm too expensive. I starting to wonder If I'm too cheap ??. If I'm already there I've been going with $45 Cash for places that take about 20 minutes, Sound about right ? Too Cheap ?


Someone, I think Johnny asked a while back about the impact on fuel economy by going to a enclosed V nose trailer.

After 2 weeks I'm using a average of 4L more per 100km with the Dodge and 5L-6L more per 100km with the Ford versus a 6'X12' open trailer with a tailgate ramp. Most of my driving is on regional roads at about 95kph.
A lot depends on what I have in it. When it's in "Mowing Mode" There's about 1000lbs less in it than when I have the little 2305 Deere in it and I notice the extra weight on the steep hills. A lot also depends on how you're driving. I pulled it out to London with the Ford into a strong headwind at 120kph last week and it just sucked the fuel back like crazy.

Well worth it. 

The only downside is turning around on tight properties.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Anyone have or know of a dump location for about 15 triaxle loads of clean fill (soil/clay) in Oakville area? Jobsite is at Upper Middle and Trafalgar. Petries wont take it. Thanks.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1041309 said:


> I've went the last 2 years and had alot of fun. Oh I also learned alot also.


Im trying to figure out the costs of going and if I should.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Whats a good deck design software?
Need to do a 2-level deck....
Trex won't do that.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Funny you're looking...Post your findings or PM me. Essa Township has some crazy drawing requirements for deck permits and I have to submit for 2 jobs in the next week or so. May have to bite the bullet and get a pro involved.


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;1041355 said:


> Anyone have or know of a dump location for about 15 triaxle loads of clean fill (soil/clay) in Oakville area? Jobsite is at Upper Middle and Trafalgar. Petries wont take it. Thanks.


How clean I might be able to take it in Georgetown at a clients place I want to level. You prob just have clay no good soil? I could also use some sand, gravel or shale. Some guy promised me a bunch of shale but didn't come throe yet.

You used to be able to take it to the Bronte Dump but they will charge you. The next place was the peel dump in Caledon by James Diick .


----------



## Grassman09

Anyone here go to the US and buy Weed&Feed lately? Or even some Killex? Last time in winter customs said they didn't care there is nothing banning you from buying and coming home with it as long as you pay your taxes.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

The material isnt very good...I made some calls this morning and managed to find a guy that will take the topsoil were stripping and another guy that will take the clay and shale crap once we dig out the pool. Check out www.cleanfillsite.com. He may be able to help you too.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Grassman09;1041423 said:


> Anyone here go to the US and buy Weed&Feed lately? Or even some Killex? Last time in winter customs said they didn't care there is nothing banning you from buying and coming home with it as long as you pay your taxes.


How much you willing to pay?payup...I think I may have 3 or 4 jugs of TriKill tucked away in our storage room.


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;1041425 said:


> The material isnt very good...I made some calls this morning and managed to find a guy that will take the topsoil were stripping and another guy that will take the clay and shale crap once we dig out the pool. Check out www.cleanfillsite.com. He may be able to help you too.


Okay cool. A friend told me of a farmer in G town that might take soil. I'll find out for you for future reference.



JohnnyRoyale;1041427 said:


> How much you willing to pay?payup...I think I may have 3 or 4 jugs of TriKill tucked away in our storage room.


Is that like Par 3? I cannot and wont spray commercial so I don't need allot it will just go bad.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

TriKill is very similar to Killex. 
Let me make sure I have some before I offer it to you. I saw a couple jugs in there the other day while looking for something else, I just dont know if its Roundup or TriKill.


----------



## Grassman09

Ok cool.Yea dont wana spray round up on the lawn. I'm testing salt brine in exchange for Rup on hard surfaces. Don't need a license to apply it like you do vinnager but wont be long and we will.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1041429 said:


> Is that like Par 3? I cannot and wont spray commercial so I don't need allot it will just go bad.


Killex and Par 3 are the exact same other then the surfactant used. Never used Trikill before but I imagine it's the exact same. I've already sprayed over 1000 litres of Round up this year.


----------



## Grassman09

But your Round up is different from the shelf brand stuff or is it the plant that is genetically modified? Par 3 looks to be a nasty spray from what I've read on it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

EcoGreen Serv;1041347 If I'm already there I've been going with $45 Cash for places that take about 20 minutes said:


> Most of what I do is contract maintenance. I have a $85 min. Keeps me out of the tire kickers. I think with the area you're covering, stacking a little extra work here and there is good. Only you'll know if it's worth your while. In this area I know kids that get more than that in weekly allowance ( for doing nothin').:angry:


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1041436 said:


> Ok cool.Yea dont wana spray round up on the lawn. I'm testing salt brine in exchange for Rup on hard surfaces. Don't need a license to apply it like you do vinnager but wont be long and we will.


Do you really need a license to spray vinigar? I never knew that... Even tho I have my applicators license its just good to know...

I can get you 40% vinigar... but i like the salt brine idea, me and a buddy were talking about that just the other day and we're wondering how well it would work.... Post up the results...


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1041456 said:


> But your Round up is different from the shelf brand stuff or is it the plant that is genetically modified? Par 3 looks to be a nasty spray from what I've read on it.


Roundup is Roundup. You can get different versions of it but it's all the same some are just more rain fast then others. Were doing burn down down right now but when we spray soybeans they must be geneically altered to allow them to be sprayed with Roundup. The Roundup you buy in the store is just a weaker version of the stuff I buy. 1l will kill an acre in most good situations. Not sure what you mean buy nasty for Par 3. We actually don't even use Roundup we use a cheaper copy of it called Touchdown and we buy it in 450 L totes.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1041468 said:


> Do you really need a license to spray vinigar? I never knew that... Even tho I have my applicators license its just good to know...
> 
> I can get you 40% vinigar... but i like the salt brine idea, me and a buddy were talking about that just the other day and we're wondering how well it would work.... Post up the results...


No license to spray vinegar. It also works like crap. You should just mix some Roundup in with it.


----------



## cet

We put brine on some interlock 2 weeks ago. It worked as well as anything, I couldn't believe it.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1041472 said:


> We put brine on some interlock 2 weeks ago. It worked as well as anything, I couldn't believe it.


That is good to know,


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;1041469 said:


> We actually don't even use Roundup we use a cheaper copy of it called Touchdown and we buy it in 450 L totes.


Good stuff!

...or so I've heard.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1041469 said:


> Roundup is Roundup. You can get different versions of it but it's all the same some are just more rain fast then others. Were doing burn down down right now but when we spray soybeans they must be geneically altered to allow them to be sprayed with Roundup. The Roundup you buy in the store is just a weaker version of the stuff I buy. 1l will kill an acre in most good situations. Not sure what you mean buy nasty for Par 3. We actually don't even use Roundup we use a cheaper copy of it called Touchdown and we buy it in 450 L totes.


Just a Google article I found onPar 3



JD Dave;1041470 said:


> No license to spray vinegar. It also works like crap. You should just mix some Roundup in with it.


Well its like corn gluten. Its not a pesticide but you are supposed to post signs and have an applicators license as you are using it as a pre emergent even so its not a pesticide. I do not know if it has anything to do with the fact that there are not as many pesticide licensees being renewed seeing as there is a ban on the old products.

So what if you spill some corn gluten whats it going to do? The Vinegar is a stronger version of the stuff you buy in the grocery store and I can see you would want a competent person spraying that commercially.

I buy the commercial roundup stuff from someone buts its $$$ or hes just marking it up allot.

Chad,

The region here is spraying the brine on there islands to burn down the weeds. last week you could see the brine residue on the roads they look after. I'll bet they even sprayed a few roads this week to prevent black ice. Besides what else am I going to do with 1060 gals of brine in summer.

I sprayed the weeds today and they started to wilt pretty fast. I am not sure if it will kill them or just stunt them for a wile and they will re grown. I'll let you know in a week.


----------



## Triple L

thats good to know brine actually works... I might end up giving it a shot myself... Do you think it'll screw the soil up is you spray it, as long as you dont want anything to grow i guess it would be alright...

I use horticultural vinigar and my 40% stuff on my french fries all the time


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, 

I tried the propane tank method a few years back.... nope, it was almost like it encouraged growth, like a forest fire.

I have some touch down as well that I bought at a co-op. Works great, I just have to be carefull with the wind more with it I find, and it likes to leech in the rain. I sprayed a driveway really carefully a few years ago, and a foot on either side died in the lower parts.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1041480 said:


> thats good to know brine actually works... I might end up giving it a shot myself... Do you think it'll screw the soil up is you spray it, as long as you dont want anything to grow i guess it would be alright...
> 
> I use horticultural vinigar and my 40% stuff on my french fries all the time


I just spot sprayed the garden as I was worried about the same. Damn thistles keep growing in this one garden. Kill one another one sprouts up. :realmad: round up didn't fizz on them either.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1041476 said:


> Just a Google article I found onPar 3
> 
> Well its like corn gluten. Its not a pesticide but you are supposed to post signs and have an applicators license as you are using it as a pre emergent even so its not a pesticide. I do not know if it has anything to do with the fact that there are not as many pesticide licensees being renewed seeing as there is a ban on the old products.
> 
> So what if you spill some corn gluten whats it going to do? The Vinegar is a stronger version of the stuff you buy in the grocery store and I can see you would want a competent person spraying that commercially.
> 
> I buy the commercial roundup stuff from someone buts its $$$ or hes just marking it up allot.
> 
> Chad,
> 
> The region here is spraying the brine on there islands to burn down the weeds. last week you could see the brine residue on the roads they look after. I'll bet they even sprayed a few roads this week to prevent black ice. Besides what else am I going to do with 1060 gals of brine in summer.
> 
> I sprayed the weeds today and they started to wilt pretty fast. I am not sure if it will kill them or just stunt them for a wile and they will re grown. I'll let you know in a week.


It's 24D based just like Killex http://www.flora.org/healthyottawa/killex.htm, still don't understand the nasty. If your paying over $10 for commercial Roundup your getting ripped. 1.5 L /acre will kill any weed and grass there is.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1041483 said:


> haha, I sprayed a driveway really carefully a few years ago, and a foot on either side died in the lower parts.


Dave oversprays in one app more than I spray in 5 years.

There's a Fiesta webinar tomorrow night put on by Plant products. Just FYI.


----------



## DKG

JD Dave;1041470 said:


> No license to spray vinegar. It also works like crap. You should just mix some Roundup in with it.


if it has a PCP# and you are applying it for commercial gain, you require a licence.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I was thinking about this the other day. Has anyone heard of a company getting caught putting 24D down? What were the fines? I know a few companies are still using it, the grass is way to nice! I have never heard of MNR? MOE? By-law? coming after them.


----------



## DKG

Mr.Markus;1041495 said:


> Dave oversprays in one app more than I spray in 5 years.
> 
> There's a Fiesta webinar tomorrow night put on by Plant products. Just FYI.


Do you have a link for that webinar?


----------



## Mr.Markus

DKG;1041498 said:


> Do you have a link for that webinar?


http://events.constantcontact.com/register/event?oeidk=a07e2vlz55n94d1135b

Don't know if this will work. Free webinar for PLCAO members.


----------



## Triple L

...................


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Mr.Markus;1041457 said:


> In this area I know kids that get more than that in weekly allowance ( for doing nothin').:angry:


My kids get $20 a week for taking out the garbage, stacking and bringing and firewood, Making dinner Etc.... Hope they don't read this



Triple L;1041468 said:


> Do you really need a license to spray vinigar? I never knew that... Even tho I have my applicators license its just good to know...
> 
> I can get you 40% vinigar... but i like the salt brine idea, me and a buddy were talking about that just the other day and we're wondering how well it would work.... Post up the results...


You can buy EcoClear for about $10 a Litre, Or you can buy 24% Vinegar for $100 for a 205L Drum for "Cleaning Walkways" No PCP number, so it's not for killing weeds 



JD Dave;1041470 said:


> No license to spray vinegar. It also works like crap. You should just mix some Roundup in with it.


Works better if you add some sunlight dish soap and lemon concentrate.

Funny how none of the farms around here have a single dandelion on the lawns 

What 24D products do the Sod Farms use ?


----------



## Triple L

EcoGreen Serv;1041511 said:


> You can buy EcoClear for about $10 a Litre, Or you can buy 24% Vinegar for $100 for a 205L Drum for "Cleaning Walkways" No PCP number, so it's not for killing weeds


We work for a chemical company here and he brewed up this special batch of 40% vinigar and let me try it out.... He even made a weed out label for me so its all good, its not a ... I still think vinigar is a waste of time and money tho, If its not systemic its only good for a few weeks....


----------



## buckwheat_la

first off, i would like to point out, any chemical used to control weeds is considered a pesticide, case in point, most municipalities use sunlight soap for spraying for insects in trees, but they still post for the spraying. brand names such as killes are actually sold as mixes of different chemicals, 2-4D, Dicamba, and others, so it is always good to read your labels, you well be surprised how much difference in names can be the exact same chemical combinations


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1041497 said:


> I was thinking about this the other day. Has anyone heard of a company getting caught putting 24D down? What were the fines? I know a few companies are still using it, the grass is way to nice! I have never heard of MNR? MOE? By-law? coming after them.


DKG told me that Kevin (god rest his soul) got caught last year spraying his house in town by a City of Brampton Bylaw enforcer. They just took his chemical and gave a warning. If you are liscensed I'm sure there is a big fine. Maybe Keith will elaborate more. I would never spray around my house I go and hand pick all of the weeds.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1041470 said:


> No license to spray vinegar. It also works like crap. You should just mix some Roundup in with it.


 and add some food color


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1041548 said:


> and add some food color


That's how I make Magic salt. Food colorant # 5 and it Magically turns the salt brown.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1041548 said:


> and add some food color


...and some honey to make it taste sweeter.


----------



## Grassman09

Anyone try the sarator stuff? I bought a bottle from a local garden center and applied it to the dandelions in the yard and it hasn't done too much. This was over a week ago but also the temperature has not been the greatest. I've heard the Fiesta stuff is just as great.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Funny you mention Fiesta. We called Ferchette's today to get a quote for a small 32 unit condo. I thought they were using Sarator, but they said they didn't have great success with it and are now using Fiesta, $1100 for a footprint no bigger then 1.5 acres.... big roadway.


----------



## Grassman09

U have any info on Fiesta? My weed spray guy refuses to jump onto that band wagon. Doesn't believe in it. I have a 2.5acre property in Milton $400 to $500 for killex. The Sarator stuff will be in all the Home Depot's soon prob rona as well and im sure Arnts will be selling it also.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

ha, Arnts doesn't sell any of that type of product. 

Yeah, I am still iffy on putting a fungus over things.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

No info btw, today was the first time I had ever heard of it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1041658 said:


> Anyone try the sarator stuff? I bought a bottle from a local garden center and applied it to the dandelions in the yard and it hasn't done too much. This was over a week ago but also the temperature has not been the greatest. I've heard the Fiesta stuff is just as great.


The Fiesta isn't anything new just iron in the right concentration. According to the webinar $1200/acre material cost. (First one approved wants the marbles.) Too cost prohibitive for our clients.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1041677 said:


> The Fiesta isn't anything new just iron in the right concentration. According to the webinar $1200/acre material cost. (First one approved wants the marbles.) Too cost prohibitive for our clients.


The price is unreal considering I can spray 1 acre with 2 L of Par 3 for $8.75/L.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1041698 said:


> The price is unreal considering I can spray 1 acre with 2 L of Par 3 for $8.75/L.


They kinda glossed over that.... we used to cut iron in to combat fungi for pennies. Also helped green up the lawn.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Mr.Markus;1041677 said:


> According to the webinar $1200/acre material cost. (First one approved wants the marbles.) .


X2-Thats crazy..


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Grassman09;1041658 said:


> Anyone try the sarator stuff? I bought a bottle from a local garden center and applied it to the dandelions in the yard and it hasn't done too much.


I was told one has a better chance of inpregnating a bull than you do trying to kill weeds with that stuff. Too many 'ideal conditions' for it to be effective.


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;1041726 said:


> X2-Thats crazy..


Considering its only spot applications and some of the stuff has to be kept refrigerated and has a shelf life of only 4 weeks. Someone is making money here.



JohnnyRoyale;1041728 said:


> I was told one has a better chance of inpregnating a bull than you do trying to kill weeds with that stuff. Too many 'ideal conditions' for it to be effective.


I will just have to take your word on that one I'm afraid.:laughing:

Jon PPM,

They say the fungus is safe. They said the same thing about silicone breast implants years ago. Didn't Pamela andersons rupture?


----------



## Bajak

JD Dave;1041698 said:


> The price is unreal considering I can spray 1 acre with 2 L of Par 3 for $8.75/L.


How did you make out with the frost?
I hope everything is O.K..


----------



## JD Dave

Bajak;1041847 said:


> How did you make out with the frost?
> I hope everything is O.K..


Our beans are still in the ground so everything should be fine. Some of the corn around here got frosted but it's all around the 2 leaf stage so it will grow back. Thanks for asking.

I also heard from DKG that the chemical cost for Fiesta is down around $240/acre.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1041850 said:


> Our beans are still in the ground so everything should be fine. Some of the corn around here got frosted but it's all around the 2 leaf stage so it will grow back. Thanks for asking.
> 
> I also heard from DKG that the chemical cost for Fiesta is down around $240/acre.


This DKG seems to be the pretty knowledgable guy 

Anyone got a good contact for skid steer tires. I'll need a set before too long.
Use the machine mainly for snow


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1041856 said:


> This DKG seems to be the pretty knowledgable guy
> 
> Anyone got a good contact for skid steer tires. I'll need a set before too long.
> Use the machine mainly for snow


You should put some truck tires on it.... Since thats what wolf paws are... I heard they work pretty good but are pretty much overpriced truck tires... Expecially since its a snow machine...


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1041850 said:


> I also heard from DKG that the chemical cost for Fiesta is down around $240/acre.


I really have to stop trusting these informative webinars


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1041859 said:


> You should put some truck tires on it.... Since thats what wolf paws are... I heard they work pretty good but are pretty much overpriced truck tires... Expecially since its a snow machine...


someone else mentioned this... use ford rims.. 
if its possible I would. It would probably speed the machine up too.
would E rated tires carry the machine?


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1041882 said:


> someone else mentioned this... use ford rims..
> if its possible I would. It would probably speed the machine up too.
> would E rated tires carry the machine?


Most e rated tires are rated for 3400 lbs per tire... So it should be enough for a s300 that weights 10,000 or so....


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Wow been forever since i been on here! Just thought i'd say hey to everyone and hope all is good for everybody! Cant believe we had snow here sat night*_


----------



## Triple L

things have been sleepy on here lately...

Thought i'd post up a pic from this week since we were talking about mini skids a while back... I couldnt belive we were trenching nearly 40" deep with this stupid thing.... It must have been the MT-52Turbo all tuned out with 60 over injectors on it or something LOL... Holy geez did this thing smoke bad...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

why so deep?


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1042002 said:


> why so deep?


Jon's never touched bottom before. :waving:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

your humour is above my head!


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1042002 said:


> why so deep?


we were putting in hydro for that shop along with excavating for a walkway, the walkway was only 10" deep tho...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ah, good times, you mean you don't put in it just a couple inches like the cable companies? haha


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1042008 said:


> Ah, good times, you mean you don't put in it just a couple inches like the cable companies? haha


Oh never mind. LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Do I keep setting the jokes up and you bat them out of the park?


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1042010 said:


> Do I keep setting the jokes up and you bat them out of the park?


Yes but I'm shy. Wife went out and left me to watch the kids. I love beer.


----------



## snowman4

JD Dave;1042012 said:


> Yes but I'm shy. Wife went out and left me to watch the kids. I love beer.


I love your wife 

Just had to return some of the humour that people have been setting themseves up for


----------



## JD Dave

snowman4;1042028 said:


> I love your wife
> 
> Just had to return some of the humour that people have been setting themseves up for


I'd love her more if she had won at the casino.:angry:


----------



## snowman4

I could tell you why she didn't come home with any extra money, but it would be too "long" of an answer!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Triple L;1042001 said:


> things have been sleepy on here lately...
> 
> Thought i'd post up a pic from this week since we were talking about mini skids a while back... I couldnt belive we were trenching nearly 40" deep with this stupid thing.... It must have been the MT-52Turbo all tuned out with 60 over injectors on it or something LOL... Holy geez did this thing smoke bad...


I'll be signing the deal on trading in our 773 for an MT52 on Moday. It was the same price as the comparible Boxer, and Matthews trade in value was more, so it was a no braner for me....

Still deciding on which micro excavator we're buying...kubota008, or bobcat 418.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

JohnnyRoyale;1042067 said:


> I'll be signing the deal on trading in our 773 for an MT52 on Moday. It was the same price as the comparible Boxer, and Matthews trade in value was more, so it was a no braner for me....
> 
> Still deciding on which micro excavator we're buying...kubota008, or bobcat 418.


Take a look at the Deere 17D as well.
I was working at a place last week and was pretty impressed with it. The guy said he loves it.

The guy had a pretty cool setup for excavating basements. It was a old farmhouse and he was using a little convener system that took it right from the basement and into a tri-axle. He said it took 2 or 3 hours to set up, but saves 30-40 man hours on a average job. They use it to take the dirt out, then bring the gravel in. Pretty cool.

I need to keep a camera in my truck.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

My original thoughts were going with something like the Deere 17, Kubota 17, or Bobcat 323-all tracks retact to within 40 inches, and expand once in the backyard. Problem is we'd have to take gate posts out in some cases so I reverted to the smaller options in mini ex.

Its a tough decision, and I want to eliminate hand digging altogether so I'm leaing towards the smaller idea. 

Any opinions on the 39-40 inch width machines getting through gates? Or am I crazy..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

creative has been pretty quiet lately...


----------



## PlatinumService

JohnnyRoyale;1042077 said:


> My original thoughts were going with something like the Deere 17, Kubota 17, or Bobcat 323-all tracks retact to within 40 inches, and expand once in the backyard. Problem is we'd have to take gate posts out in some cases so I reverted to the smaller options in mini ex.
> 
> Its a tough decision, and I want to eliminate hand digging altogether so I'm leaing towards the smaller idea.
> 
> Any opinions on the 39-40 inch width machines getting through gates? Or am I crazy..


I appologize if i am off topic i have missed 20 pages as per moving and not having the internet and do not want to trace the converstaions all the way back.

i just rented a dingo ( 34" wide) with a tooth bucket and was able to dig out 60 cubic yards out of a back yard with a 36" gate in 1 day all by myself and prep the patio with 30 tons of stone in the following day with no labourers having to wheel barrow the material after the mini ex digs it out... i was skeptical about this machine at first but it will be the first purchase i make in machinery if the developments keep going up the the way they are. keeps labour cost low and keeps your back healthy for the rest of the year.

On a side note i hope everyones year is going well so far and we are all making a little money as well

cheers everyone........ when is the next bbq?


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1042090 said:


> creative has been pretty quiet lately...


Millionaires are still adjusting from their April 30 income tax bills.


----------



## DeVries

Johnny

You can't go wrong with the mt52, like I said before, a solid machine. The 418 digs good, I've rented one before but it looked to me like you couldn't replace the teeth on the bucket, not a big deal I guess.

Does anyone know where to send soil samples to. I used to send them to the U of G but have heard that I gotta send them to a private lab?


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1042098 said:


> Millionaires are still adjusting from their April 30 income tax bills.


He works for cash so no worries.


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;1042101 said:


> Johnny
> 
> You can't go wrong with the mt52, like I said before, a solid machine. The 418 digs good, I've rented one before but it looked to me like you couldn't replace the teeth on the bucket, not a big deal I guess.
> 
> Does anyone know where to send soil samples to. I used to send them to the U of G but have heard that I gotta send them to a private lab?


We used A & L last fall but I'm sure the others are the same. http://www.grapegrowersofontario.com/thevineyards/labs.html


----------



## DeVries

JD Dave;1042106 said:


> We used A & L last fall but I'm sure the others are the same. http://www.grapegrowersofontario.com/thevineyards/labs.html


Great thanks.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

JohnnyRoyale;1042077 said:


> My original thoughts were going with something like the Deere 17, Kubota 17, or Bobcat 323-all tracks retact to within 40 inches, and expand once in the backyard. Problem is we'd have to take gate posts out in some cases so I reverted to the smaller options in mini ex.
> 
> Its a tough decision, and I want to eliminate hand digging altogether so I'm leaing towards the smaller idea.
> 
> Any opinions on the 39-40 inch width machines getting through gates? Or am I crazy..


We have a 323, fits in the normal gates easy. the odd time you might have to loosen and turn the gates hinges.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

PlatinumService;1042095 said:


> i just rented a dingo ( 34" wide) with a tooth bucket and was able to dig out 60 cubic yards out of a back yard with a 36" gate in 1 day all by myself and prep the patio with 30 tons of stone in the following day with no labourers having to wheel barrow the material after the mini ex digs it out... i was skeptical about this machine at first but it will be the first purchase i make in machinery if the developments keep going up the the way they are. keeps labour cost low and keeps your back healthy for the rest of the year.





DeVries;1042101 said:


> Johnny
> 
> You can't go wrong with the mt52, like I said before, a solid machine. The 418 digs good, I've rented one before but it looked to me like you couldn't replace the teeth on the bucket, not a big deal I guess.





Bruce'sEx;1042123 said:


> We have a 323, fits in the normal gates easy. the odd time you might have to loosen and turn the gates hinges.


Good to hear. We talked about it and I think we'll be going with the Kubota U17, as that particular dealer is giving me the highest trade in value for our JCB212. Thanks for your input boys.

On a side note...today is day one of our trucks being gps tracked-nobody knows, so it should be interesting. Anyone else have their trucks tracked?


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1042284 said:


> Good to hear. We talked about it and I think we'll be going with the Kubota U17, as that particular dealer is giving me the highest trade in value for our JCB212. Thanks for your input boys.
> 
> On a side note...today is day one of our trucks being gps tracked-nobody knows, so it should be interesting. Anyone else have their trucks tracked?


My wife pays attention to to "Mr Markus" sightings throughout Wellington County.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

JohnnyRoyale;1042284 said:


> Good to hear. We talked about it and I think we'll be going with the Kubota U17, as that particular dealer is giving me the highest trade in value for our JCB212. Thanks for your input boys.
> 
> On a side note...today is day one of our trucks being gps tracked-nobody knows, so it should be interesting. Anyone else have their trucks tracked?


You trying to map out all the donut stores in the area ? 
You might get some interesting results. I did it when I ran parts delivery trucks. Could never figure out why one guy would burn up way more fuel than anyone else.
The GPS Tracks did'nt make sense, So I followed him one day. 
Turns out he would drive like a maniac all morning to get deliveries done,,, Go to one girlfriends for a quickie, drive like a maniac, hit another girlfriends for a quickie, then drive like a maniac to finish.

Has anyone used one of the small 3pt backhoes like the Wallenstein ?
I'm looking at one for water features, digging out walkways and gardens.

I've got a line on a Wallenstein GX620 at a good price.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I use GPS, couple of them ping to much. Overall they are great, keeps everyone honest!


----------



## PrecisionSnow

Weather Update: 

My email inbox has received a BLIZZARD, or HAIL STORM or DELUGE of emails starting from one spammer..... "You've done your job, now get paid!" :angry::angry:

In the last 35 minutes, 51 emails have been received on my iPhone and at the office.

Lovely. :realmad:


----------



## CGM Inc.

PrecisionSnow;1042347 said:


> Weather Update:
> 
> My email inbox has received a BLIZZARD, or HAIL STORM or DELUGE of emails starting from one spammer..... "You've done your job, now get paid!" :angry::angry:
> 
> In the last 35 minutes, 51 emails have been received on my iPhone and at the office.
> 
> Lovely. :realmad:


X2, looks like another SIMA issue!


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1042348 said:


> X2, looks like another SIMA issue!


x3 Brian from Sima said they are trying to contact the spammer with no luck.


----------



## Triple L

I got over 70 in total today... :angry:


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1042380 said:


> I got over 70 in total today... :angry:


If I was your age and single I'd be getting 70 just from the lasie's. LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

americans and privacy.......


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;1042391 said:


> If I was your age and single I'd be getting 70 just from the lasie's. LOL


Yeah, Lasie's http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lassie


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1042396 said:


> Yeah, Lasie's http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lassie


The Lasie's try harder. I have more to say but PS is PG.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

They have to I guess!


----------



## ff1221

Hey fellas, looking for some opinions, been pricing a new compact and just trying to decide between a JD 4720 and a Kubota L5740. I've been demoing the JD, the operation is very smooth, loader is strong and responsive, cab seems small, although all the controls are very handy, and some of the exterior fit and finish is a little sloppy, but overall i'm pretty impressed. I took a Kubota for a drive around the lot, no loader on it, and it operated nicely, the HST plus ha a lot of electronics and gadgetry that concerns me, but like JD, Kubota builds a solid piece of equipment. Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with similar models and what your long term opinions of them are.


----------



## Triple L

Last year i ran a massey 54 hp unit, with a 7' box grader on it and it had NO BALLS, we had to use a low gear or it would just stall right out... This year a ran a 4720 with autothrottle and it had too much power for the exact same box grader.... The auto throttle is the coolest thing ever, its like driving a car!, I'd take the green tractor without a doubt


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1042391 said:


> If I was your age and single I'd be getting 70 just from the lasie's. LOL


that would explain all the kids

just kidding.


----------



## DeVries

We've got a 4720, road gear is a little gutless but overall its got lots of power and in 400 hrs I've had no issues with it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

oh oh, starting to really slow down! Andrew? Controversy! Let's start it up again!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1042767 said:


> oh oh, starting to really slow down!


its just cause your here and everyone else is in line at the beer store


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Its about time Montreal showed up to play. 

You're right Jon-been pretty quiet here lately.

You want some drama...as you know, we got GPS tracking installed in the trucks over the weekend and although I'm not suprised as to what I've been seeing all week, I'm very upset that some key employees are taking so much advantage of the company that provides for their families. The boys have no idea its been installed. You wouldn't believe how difficult it has been to contain my anger over the last couple of days. There's going to be some upset employees next week when they realize their paycheques dont match their time sheets. I'll warn you if any are gong to be looking for jobs.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1042775 said:


> Its about time Montreal showed up to play.
> 
> You're right Jon-been pretty quiet here lately.
> 
> You want some drama...as you know, we got GPS tracking installed in the trucks over the weekend and although I'm not suprised as to what I've been seeing all week, I'm very upset that some key employees are taking so much advantage of the company that provides for their families. The boys have no idea its been installed. You wouldn't believe how difficult it has been to contain my anger over the last couple of days. There's going to be some upset employees next week when they realize their paycheques dont match their time sheets. I'll warn you if any are gong to be looking for jobs.


Give an inch they'll take a foot. Personally I would have told them it was on there to save being angry like you are because crap like that really bothers me.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JohnnyRoyale;1042775 said:


> Its about time Montreal showed up to play.
> 
> You're right Jon-been pretty quiet here lately.
> 
> You want some drama...as you know, we got GPS tracking installed in the trucks over the weekend and although I'm not suprised as to what I've been seeing all week, I'm very upset that some key employees are taking so much advantage of the company that provides for their families. The boys have no idea its been installed. You wouldn't believe how difficult it has been to contain my anger over the last couple of days. There's going to be some upset employees next week when they realize their paycheques dont match their time sheets. I'll warn you if any are gong to be looking for jobs.


WOW!
Not to sound like a union leader or something but is it just allowed that you can install a tracking device and then dock their pay?

I would do the same thing but I just wouldnt want to see you be in trouble. I know some of the issues my girlfriend has at work trying to get rid of someone.


----------



## CGM Inc.

you sure you can do that without giving them notice? I don't think you stand much of a chance if they take you to court since you didn't make them aware. A friend has a stipulation in his contracts that video surveillance is on premisses and sites just to cover cameras. tracking isn't much different.
But I do support your anger and reasons for doing it!


----------



## buckwheat_la

any employee that had a problem with the docked pay could always just find the door.


----------



## heather lawn spray

I'd check with Labour Board before going down that road. I think you can just tell them to stop it or separate them.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I know how you must feel John, but I have to agree, I would have told them. Trust is a funny thing, and I find it better sometimes to avoid ways of seeing trust hurt, rather then know the truth.


----------



## DeVries

Pristine PM ltd;1042815 said:


> I know how you must feel John, but I have to agree, I would have told them. Trust is a funny thing, and I find it better sometimes to avoid ways of seeing trust hurt, rather then know the truth.


I agree sometimes ignorance is bliss. But I do agree John give them a warning and let them know that the truck has it. The way the system works sucks, but according to the labour board you have to give one verbal and two written before they are canned. 
If the employee is seasonal you can can them with no worry of paying them a week for every year worked. I went thru that a few years ago. 
Good luck.


----------



## GMC Driver

I've been thinking about GPS as well - but am also afraid of what I'll see. I might be better off not knowing - but if it translates into money saved, then it be foolish not to look at it.

Which system did you go with John?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

You guys all have valid points, and I thank you for your opinions. 

There is nothing illegal ot unethical about installing this type of system in a truck without the driver or occupants knowing. I will let everyone know next week that they have been installed. 

I dont kow about you guys, but some of my truck/trailer/machine combos sometimes equate to $150,000.00 plus. I want to know where they are at all times while they are in the care and control of my staff. 

Listen guys, I am the furthest from a Union Boss, and I have been nothing but generous to my employees, esp those that are full time and long term. In turn. I expect a certain level of trust from those who run our crews-they are to be our eyes and ears in the field.

Those of you with multiple employees will understand where I'm coming from. IMO -if you take your foremans word for their accountability, you will be just as unpleasantly awaken just as I have.

In all honesty, I haven't decided yet if I am going to dock their pay this time around.

The real reason I installed the units is for employee and company accountability, to increase effiencies, and to reduce un-necessary fuel and wear and tear expenses associated with speeding, idling etc.Everything else is a bonus.

Most of the bigger players in any industry have some sort of tracking device installed in their fleet. Like jon said before, it keeps people honest. 

Dispatching salters in the winter will be alot easier once a lot has been cleared and is sitting ready for salt...I wont have to call 5 or 6 drivers to see who's closest.

Record keeping is made a whole lot easier too. The reporting options are amazing.

For those of you with multiple crews on the road, I strongly suggest incorporating a system of this type. We researched most of them and went with RAM Tracking. I can give you the guys number if interested.


----------



## Triple L

I dont think there's a single employee that works in the landscape industry that dosent know how to milk the hours.... You should hear some of these storys... In the winter, my buddy is plowing his driveway, 20min out of the way, coming over to one of my properites, 20 min out of the way and shooting the ***** with me for 30-45 min or so... All while he is suppost to be plowing with this skid steer and the customer is getting billed for it.... I cant belive it!


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1042827 said:


> I dont think there's a single employee that works in the landscape industry that dosent know how to milk the hours.... You should hear some of these storys... In the winter, my buddy is plowing his driveway, 20min out of the way, coming over to one of my properites, 20 min out of the way and shooting the ***** with me for 30-45 min or so... All while he is suppost to be plowing with this skid steer and the customer is getting billed for it.... I cant belive it!


You got it man. After working alongside a big company with 2-tone blue trucks I see some of their guys taking multiple coffee breaks and extended lunches. Although they aren't using equipment, they're juicing the hours.

John, what type of activities are in question that you saw thru the gps?


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1042819 said:


> Those of you with multiple employees will understand where I'm coming from. IMO -if you take your foremans word for their accountability, you will be just as unpleasantly awaken just as I have.
> Record keeping is made a whole lot easier too. The reporting options are amazing.
> 
> For those of you with multiple crews on the road, I strongly suggest incorporating a system of this type. We researched most of them and went with RAM Tracking. I can give you the guys number if interested.


I hear you! I have been in touch with RAM as well but it is a lot of $$$$ for what they offer. Just don't want to spend the $$$ at this point.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

musclecarboy;1042828 said:


> John, what type of activities are in question that you saw thru the gps?


Guys racing down the highway (130-140) in the morning and evenings.

Extended lunches, multiple breaks, ripping through the sites in the morning then taking it easy in the afternoon....together with logs sheets filled out wrong to make up their time off.
Basically everything you see everyone elses crews doing.

The service costs us $60/month per truck, or $3.00 a working day. We didnt pay anything for the actual units. IMO, its peanuts in comparison to how much more productive crews can be or money saved in relation to the expense once the guys are informed their every move is tracked.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1042832 said:


> Guys racing down the highway (130-140) in the morning and evenings.
> 
> Extended lunches, multiple breaks, ripping through the sites in the morning then taking it easy in the afternoon....together with logs sheets filled out wrong to make up their time off.
> Basically everything you see everyone elses crews doing.
> 
> The service costs us $60/month per truck, or $3.00 a working day. We didnt pay anything for the actual units. IMO, its peanuts in comparison to how much more productive crews can be or money saved in relation to the expense once the guys are informed their every move is tracked.


Gotcha. Fuel and maintenance savings will be huge. Exceeding 120 with a loaded trailer is just stupid, plus it will smoke your driving record. It's absolutely fair to track your own equipment that you trust someone with, keeps them honest


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Id be :angry: 

perhaps you should "show" them what they would have got paid ?

or maybe just say now that as of today the gps with be monitored, we had them installed last week. 

if you do either of those can you post the video of their faces, you might want to hand out some adult diapers if you tell them.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Luckily its not the guys with the loaded trailers speeding...just pickups.

The looks on their faces will be priceless I agree.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We use Telvistar/Position Data, which I think is branded as pinpoint, but I forget. We have to re-program them sometimes, which is annoying, but happens. To be honest, I don't worry about the speeding to to much, we don't seem to have crazy drivers and I don't expect them to go 100 on the highway. As long as they don't go above 120 I don't care. I know it wastes gas, but I would be a hypocrite if I went after them for it. Idling is the annoying thing, our engines are not supposed to idle, but yeah, winter is when it makes the most sense.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Not sure if it was RAM or someone else, they wanted 150$ for the install, screw that!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Johnny, it's good that you're taking the time to calm down first. I would broadside them with the fact that it's been in place for a week. Let them know what was seen (without pointing fingers or docking pay) Tell them about your disappointments in trust and then set a tone that it won't be tolerated in the future. Seems like your investment has paid for itself already...


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Out of interest for the GPS tracking, I see or think most people are going with live tracking. My question is why are people deciding to use live vs passive?

We have live on two units, and are testing out a passive unit on another. Cost wise passive is the cheaper way of course. Aside from missing the ability to see where a unit is or was within the last 2 minutes (average update time), we can't see much difference once you find the right software for your needs. I've had people ask which way to go, and for me it comes down to if your collect data that is processed after the fact (passive) or want live information.

Anyone else been comparing passive to live?


----------



## PlatinumService

Johnny saw one of your trucks in aurora at the walmart just off the 404 last week.... at least it looked good and wasnt breaking laws.

good luck with all eye openers you happen to find out over the next little while.


----------



## Triple L

JohnnyRoyale;1042832 said:


> Extended lunches, multiple breaks, ripping through the sites in the morning then taking it easy in the afternoon....together with logs sheets filled out wrong to make up their time off.
> Basically everything you see everyone elses crews doing.


I think the funniest thing about this whole thing is it seems you honestly didnt think your guys were doing that... I think thats pretty much the landscaping standard...

IMO what you should do is wait another week to tell them, Grab the times they spent for the past 2 weeks on each property, and then when you tell them their trucks got GPS, see how long it takes them to do the properties then... Cause you know there just gonna lay beside the truck at each property for an extra 20-30 minutes to milk the hours... Then you have records and can ask some questions! There may stop taking extended lunches and taking the long way but your darn right there gonna keep thier hours up by chilling beside the truck at each property, so on the computer it shows there on the property and you think there doing work....


----------



## DeVries

Chad

I thought you would be in Sauble beach this weekend


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

To me, passive doesn't make alot of sense for what our needs are. Winter, passive is useless, like Johnny said, seeing what truck is closest to an issue site is alot easier then making 10 calls to see, or sending a truck when you didn't realize you had one there already.

We also had an issue last year when one of our guys got a flat tire, had his cell die right after he called and said he had a flat and was going to try and fix it, he never told us what site he was at, we were there in 45 to help him out, then I almost broke my arm, called for a tow truck... but that is another story!


----------



## GMC Driver

Pristine PM ltd;1042891 said:


> We use Telvistar/Position Data, which I think is branded as pinpoint, but I forget. We have to re-program them sometimes, which is annoying, but happens. To be honest, I don't worry about the speeding to to much, we don't seem to have crazy drivers and I don't expect them to go 100 on the highway. As long as they don't go above 120 I don't care. I know it wastes gas, but I would be a hypocrite if I went after them for it. Idling is the annoying thing, our engines are not supposed to idle, but yeah, winter is when it makes the most sense.


Jon, I understand fully. Amazing that the blue oval kept up to me late this afternoon on the west QEW past Ford Drive - the only thing I'd worry about is being the hypoctrite. I hope I'm the worst one - but afraid to find out I'm not.



Triple L;1042941 said:


> I think the funniest thing about this whole thing is it seems you honestly didnt think your guys were doing that... I think thats pretty much the landscaping standard...


No offense Chad - but that's what has got to change. Hate to bring up pricing, but if we all want to get ahead, this crap has got to stop. No goverment bailout waiting for us...

Sorry - I know it's not trailer talk, but got to be close - right?



DeVries;1042950 said:


> Chad
> 
> I thought you would be in Sauble beach this weekend


Those were the days, eh!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

PlatinumService;1042916 said:


> Johnny saw one of your trucks in aurora at the walmart just off the 404 last week.... at least it looked good and wasnt breaking laws.
> 
> good luck with all eye openers you happen to find out over the next little while.


If it was the black Chev dually it would have been my partners truck. He lives in Aurora.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Triple L;1042941 said:


> I think the funniest thing about this whole thing is it seems you honestly didnt think your guys were doing that... I think thats pretty much the landscaping standard...
> 
> IMO what you should do is wait another week to tell them, Grab the times they spent for the past 2 weeks on each property, and then when you tell them their trucks got GPS, see how long it takes them to do the properties then... Cause you know there just gonna lay beside the truck at each property for an extra 20-30 minutes to milk the hours... Then you have records and can ask some questions! There may stop taking extended lunches and taking the long way but your darn right there gonna keep thier hours up by chilling beside the truck at each property, so on the computer it shows there on the property and you think there doing work....


I never said I didnt think my guys werent doing it...I knew they were-just how much was the question. Your absolutely right, they can still continue to milk hours one way or another. But only till I make my next investment.... a pan/tilt/zoom cctv camera installed in a strobe light on the backrack. That'll teach em...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Mr.Markus;1042909 said:


> Johnny, it's good that you're taking the time to calm down first. I would broadside them with the fact that it's been in place for a week. Let them know what was seen (without pointing fingers or docking pay) Tell them about your disappointments in trust and then set a tone that it won't be tolerated in the future. Seems like your investment has paid for itself already...


Most probably the direction I will be taking.


----------



## ff1221

Obviously the speeding is an issue, especially at the speeds you're talking, not much good having your trucks sitting in impound for a week and your staff without licenses.


----------



## Triple L

GMC Driver;1042957 said:


> No offense Chad - but that's what has got to change. Hate to bring up pricing, but if we all want to get ahead, this crap has got to stop. No goverment bailout waiting for us...


I agree with you 100%, I dont think its right by any means!!! But I'd say 95% of all companies with more then 1 crew have this problem.... I do the math all the time, You see Clintar 4 or 5 guys laying beside thier truck at 1:30 in the afternoon... Even if it's only 1/2 an hour, thats still 2 hours of labour and thats adds up quick!

But all in all, I hate to say it, but it is ultimatly the owners problem as he should be monitouring his crew with random checks every now and then although I know thats not easy


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Random [email protected]! We always seemed to drive up on break, so what we did was tell them that they had to do their breaks at specific times, so we couldn't have that happen... problem is that it almost hurts productivity trying to keep us happy by having the breaks at the specific times... rounding everyone up takes time. You almost have to except it at some point.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1043005 said:


> We always seemed to drive up on break,


Aint that the truth... Last time i sent i guy out to do a job, I randomly pulled up to the propety and he had his stereo sitting on the hood of his truck... I was like WTF... He was like ya i was just looking at it.... Im like ya, O.K.... 

Just a thought, maby if you had specific properties on your route, when your done this job and when your done that job you can take a 15 min. break before you move on.... instead of certain times... then if you see them taking break and its not after those certain properties you can be WTF


----------



## PlatinumService

JohnnyRoyale;1042958 said:


> If it was the black Chev dually it would have been my partners truck. He lives in Aurora.


it was him.

but if it wasnt you probably would have known anyway lol


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

We haven't tracked our trucks yet. LOL.


----------



## Grassman09

Any irrigation experts on here?

I'm looking to water an area that is about 80' by 120'. I was thinking of using rain bird 7005 series rotors . My system is going to be a little un conventional. Do not care about head to head spray really or if I can achieve that. 

I'm going to use a 6.5hp 2" gas pump and use water from a 300gal tote. Pump will be right beside the tote same level. I am not sure of what psi I can achieve. I was going to use 1" or 1 1/2" std tubing. Anyone see a problem running 2 heads at a time? 

The property is on well water and there isn't enough pressure to run even a regular sprinkler, that's my reason for running the gas pump.


----------



## musclecarboy

Grassman09;1043050 said:


> Any irrigation experts on here?
> 
> I'm looking to water an area that is about 80' by 120'. I was thinking of using rain bird 7005 series rotors . My system is going to be a little un conventional. Do not care about head to head spray really or if I can achieve that.
> 
> I'm going to use a 6.5hp 2" gas pump and use water from a 300gal tote. Pump will be right beside the tote same level. I am not sure of what psi I can achieve. I was going to use 1" or 1 1/2" std tubing. Anyone see a problem running 2 heads at a time?
> 
> The property is on well water and there isn't enough pressure to run even a regular sprinkler, that's my reason for running the gas pump.


They want the grass watered that bad?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Triple L;1043013 said:


> Aint that the truth... Last time i sent i guy out to do a job, I randomly pulled up to the propety and he had his stereo sitting on the hood of his truck... I was like WTF... He was like ya i was just looking at it.... Im like ya, O.K....
> 
> Just a thought, maby if you had specific properties on your route, when your done this job and when your done that job you can take a 15 min. break before you move on.... instead of certain times... then if you see them taking break and its not after those certain properties you can be WTF


Problem is that they mostly only do two sites a day, so that only works well for lunch. You have to just hope for the best at some points.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1043050 said:


> Any irrigation experts on here?
> 
> Do not care about head to head spray really or if I can achieve that.


Whats the point in watering if your gonna have 2 nice big green circles in the middle of your lawn with dry dead grass around the corners and between the heads where they dont overlap... I'd say go with 5 smaller heads... JMO

Hunter makes some nice heads to... Talk to these guys in Milton http://www.vandenbussche.com/contact.asp


----------



## GMC Driver

Dave,

You're going to nedd to figure out the GPM on the pump. It's going to be tricky to do it with the gas pump - maintaining prime and running at constant pressure and flow is generally not what trash pumps are designed for. You may be better off looking into a shallow well pump with a pressure switch. I'm not trying to shoot your plan all to bits, but I learned this the hard way - we have had sod jobs out on the lake, at cottages. We now have a temp set up that allows us to draw from the lake and water the lawn automatically - nobody needs to be around.

As for your heads - Chad is right. If you don't achieve double coverage with your heads, then it becomes an excercise in futility. You'll end up with brown triangles if you don't. Once you know what kind of flow is being put out by your pump (10 GPM is a good benchmark) - then you can determine your number of heads and spacing. We use the RB 5000s - on average, with the 2.0 or 2.5 nozzles, you can run 4 heads a zone, each with a 30' radius. If you ensure double coverage, 4 heads will cover a decent sized area. The other thing to bear in mind is your tote - 300 gallons would mean 30 mins of watering at 10 GPM - which is okay for one zone. But you'll be refilling that tote after every watering - and if you suck the tote dry, re-priming all the time. You'll be adding alot of grief to the process - but if you like that kind of thing....

We've done a few well systems out here (in the sticks) - also have doen cistern systems. It's important to know the #s on your water source, that's where you have to start. Anything can be done, but if you exceed what your source provides, you'll make it alot harder than it needs to be.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1043050 said:


> Any irrigation experts on here?
> 
> I'm looking to water an area that is about 80' by 120'. I was thinking of using rain bird 7005 series rotors . My system is going to be a little un conventional. Do not care about head to head spray really or if I can achieve that.
> 
> I'm going to use a 6.5hp 2" gas pump and use water from a 300gal tote. Pump will be right beside the tote same level. I am not sure of what psi I can achieve. I was going to use 1" or 1 1/2" std tubing. Anyone see a problem running 2 heads at a time?
> 
> The property is on well water and there isn't enough pressure to run even a regular sprinkler, that's my reason for running the gas pump.


If they have plenty of water put a new variable speed submersible pump in, that will have plenty of pressure for the sprinklers and make them oh so happy taking a shower. This will also cost about that the same as what your talking about and you won't have to look at it. JMO


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1043055 said:


> Whats the point in watering if your gonna have 2 nice big green circles in the middle of your lawn with dry dead grass around the corners and between the heads where they dont overlap... I'd say go with 5 smaller heads... JMO
> 
> Hunter makes some nice heads to... Talk to these guys in Milton http://www.vandenbussche.com/contact.asp


Those guys are overpriced on there stuff. They think because they are next to L.O. they have to charge more. I use a rain bird dealer on Derry rd.



GMC Driver;1043092 said:


> Dave,
> 
> You're going to nedd to figure out the GPM on the pump. It's going to be tricky to do it with the gas pump - maintaining prime and running at constant pressure and flow is generally not what trash pumps are designed for. You may be better off looking into a shallow well pump with a pressure switch. I'm not trying to shoot your plan all to bits, but I learned this the hard way - we have had sod jobs out on the lake, at cottages. We now have a temp set up that allows us to draw from the lake and water the lawn automatically - nobody needs to be around.
> 
> As for your heads - Chad is right. If you don't achieve double coverage with your heads, then it becomes an excercise in futility. You'll end up with brown triangles if you don't. Once you know what kind of flow is being put out by your pump (10 GPM is a good benchmark) - then you can determine your number of heads and spacing. We use the RB 5000s - on average, with the 2.0 or 2.5 nozzles, you can run 4 heads a zone, each with a 30' radius. If you ensure double coverage, 4 heads will cover a decent sized area. The other thing to bear in mind is your tote - 300 gallons would mean 30 mins of watering at 10 GPM - which is okay for one zone. But you'll be refilling that tote after every watering - and if you suck the tote dry, re-priming all the time. You'll be adding alot of grief to the process - but if you like that kind of thing....
> 
> We've done a few well systems out here (in the sticks) - also have doen cistern systems. It's important to know the #s on your water source, that's where you have to start. Anything can be done, but if you exceed what your source provides, you'll make it alot harder than it needs to be.


This is in the sticks too and yea not something I want to do. I didn't want to have to install a full blown system running pipes everywhere. I am doing it more as a favor with my own funds. I maintain the property in exchange for free storage. I can get 7 RB 7005 stainless heads for $130.



JD Dave;1043095 said:


> If they have plenty of water put a new variable speed submersible pump in, that will have plenty of pressure for the sprinklers and make them oh so happy taking a shower. This will also cost about that the same as what your talking about and you won't have to look at it. JMO


I do not think there is much water. Had a quote done for a property less then 1k away from this place and the irrigation company said you have to watch you do not suck the farm and neighbors well dry and recommended a cistern.

The property is in Georgetown/Norval I do not think they shower all that often there.



musclecarboy;1043051 said:


> They want the grass watered that bad?


No I figured I'd keep it watered for my own interests, to keep the property looking good.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Me thinks it's time for a bigger mower.


----------



## Grassman09

Do you do that place across from ed stewarts? Think its a vet. Are you using a kubota 72" Z on that property u posted a pic of? That place looks simlar to a transfer station I used to cut for peel region. Lots of garbage at the back half of the property, curb damage and tire ruts in the lawn.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1043165 said:


> Do you do that place across from ed stewarts? Think its a vet. Are you using a kubota 72" Z on that property u posted a pic of?


yes (it's a humane society with no money) ...and yes the kubota is a 72". That pic is 1/4 of the property.... big hill ruff as hell... a real dump.


----------



## Grassman09

Ahhh so I guess you do not cut it.. Here we turn our old dumps into golf courses and then build houses at the foot of the dump. 

Wish my kubota had a air seat. I just wear a kidney belt when cutting rough terrain. Glad I do not cut that kind of crap anymore.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I don't discriminate...pay me my hourly I'll do it. Can't be choosy like you city slickers.


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1043170 said:


> I don't discriminate...pay me my hourly I'll do it. Can't be choosy like you city slickers.


That the problem you country bumpkins come in and cut it for dirt cheap.:realmad: So I cant even pay for repairs or depreciation of my mower. That and they just have to send it out for tender and cant leave well enough alone.. Some stupid municipal purchasing bylaw. I will just work for you with your mowers.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1043172 said:


> That the problem you country bumpkins come in and cut it for dirt cheap.:realmad: So I cant even pay for repairs or depreciation of my mower. That and they just have to send it out for tender and cant leave well enough alone.. Some stupid municipal purchasing bylaw. I will just work for you with your mowers.


I doubt my dirt is cheaper than yours:laughing: I do well. Country coucils don't trust y'all that's all. A few years back there was a tender out here that prices ranged from $7800-$2,000,000 on the same spec'd tender. It's a funny business.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1043126 said:


> I do not think there is much water. Had a quote done for a property less then 1k away from this place and the irrigation company said you have to watch you do not suck the farm and neighbors well dry and recommended a cistern.
> 
> The property is in Georgetown/Norval I do not think they shower all that often there.


You think they don't have enough water, your better off to know then think. JMO Also what does showering and where there living have to do with anything?


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1043199 said:


> You think they don't have enough water, your better off to know then think. JMO Also what does showering and where there living have to do with anything?


I do not use there water for anything, its no good anyhow being its hard water. 
You need not to worry about the shower thing.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1043237 said:


> I do not use there water for anything, its no good anyhow being its hard water.
> You need not to worry about the shower thing.


If it's hard it's pefect for watering and if you have a water softener it's perfect for showering but what do I know I've only used hard well water all my life..


----------



## Grassman09

No water softener that I'm aware of. They always tell me there water is no good for washing with as in washing the trucks with soap. I do not doubt doubt you one bit Dave I'm sure you folks out that way know all about wells and water and farming. :salute:

Thanks for the tips thou.


----------



## rooferdave

Grassman09;1043237 said:


> I do not use there water for anything, its no good anyhow being its hard water.
> You need not to worry about the shower thing.


are you speaking of the water in the area? " I use the water over there" as in river water? or are we speaking of using the clients personal water..."I do not use THEIR water for anything"

not trying to be picky but sometimes I lose the context of what is going on.

btw 30 degrees here and I am taking my last plow off this week!


----------



## Grassman09

rooferdave;1043290 said:


> are you speaking of the water in the area? " I use the water over there" as in river water? or are we speaking of using the clients personal water..."I do not use THEIR water for anything"
> 
> not trying to be picky but sometimes I lose the context of what is going on.
> 
> btw 30 degrees here and I am taking my last plow off this week!


Yes friend / Client's water. Client / Friend told me there water is hard and little pressure and when they wash my other truck that i lease to them in the off season it doesn't turn out well.

The water I use is either from the 300gal totes i fill up in Milton for $1.50 or just bring my equipment to the coin op wash at home. Cant even run a pressure water let alone a garden sprinkler at the clients place.

I look after 2 properties in that area both are on wells. Soon to be only one property.

JD,

Is that you guys working the fields west of 9th line and steels on the Sth side of steels? Looked like your fuel truck but wasn't sure if you have a white suburban.


----------



## JD Dave

Yes that's us. 

The JOHN DEERE factory is on Speed right now and it's awsome to see how the combines are built.


----------



## DeVries

Shouldn't you be in the fields now? 

I hate no till, the guy that rents my land no tills it and all of the old stalks of corn are still standing, I like the tilled look better.


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;1043304 said:


> Shouldn't you be in the fields now?
> 
> I hate no till, the guy that rents my land no tills it and all of the old stalks of corn are still standing, I like the tilled look better.


We have been no tilling for close to 20 years and we like it but the farm Grassman saw us at is old sod and we just aquired the farm this spring. We took quite a few fence bottoms out today and soil saved it twice. We need to let the ground dry out a bit then we will disc it tomorrow and then cultivate and pack it then plant it.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1043300 said:


> Yes that's us.
> 
> The JOHN DEERE factory is on Speed right now and it's awsome to see how the combines are built.


I've seen that one 2 times and its pretty amazing... So did you get the golden key with your combine :laughing:

Not looking forward to tomarrow, 90% of the time i wonder why i bought liquid cooled mowers but tomarrow im gonna be glad I did... I've never liked working an air cooled hard on hot days...


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1043300 said:


> Yes that's us.
> 
> The JOHN DEERE factory is on Speed right now and it's awsome to see how the combines are built.


Do you also do further up on 9th line? I saw someone last year with a 6430 turning over that area. I think that farmer or JG Landscaping mows the field that city of miss owns there past the 407 along 9th line.

Can u leave me the keys to the telehandler that's parked there I might have to bury a body, he is not worth the price of a meter of concrete.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1043332 said:


> I've seen that one 2 times and its pretty amazing... So did you get the golden key with your combine :laughing:
> 
> Not looking forward to tomarrow, 90% of the time i wonder why i bought liquid cooled mowers but tomarrow im gonna be glad I did... I've never liked working an air cooled hard on hot days...


I thought you are not in the mowing business anymore and subbed it to a elementary school kid?

One of my clients told me she would when I told her I should get paid while her property is being landscaped. :laughing: I think that was after I called her a *hit disturber. Ooops.

She thinks that since there will be less lawn and that I wont need or be able to use the Kubota to mow the lawn that the price will go down but I will have to prune the shrubs and weed the gardens.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1043333 said:


> Do you also do further up on 9th line? I saw someone last year with a 6430 turning over that area. I think that farmer or JG Landscaping mows the field that city of miss owns there past the 407 along 9th line.


Grassman you spend alot of time watchin other people work?

Who's on speed.....? I might need some this week.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1043335 said:


> I thought you are not in the mowing business anymore and subbed it to a elementary school kid?


I'd like to hear who thru the grapevine said that.... Im still in the mowing business, More then ever actually, Plus a wack load of landscape jobs... This has been our busiest year in 7 years... How about you guys?


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1043337 said:


> Who's on speed.....? I might need some this week.


Creatives usually on crack, Maby ask him to fed ex ya some... Better yet, Jon Pristine would love to go out to ottawa to meet Cre and pick it up for ya :laughing:


----------



## snowman4

Triple L;1043339 said:


> Creatives usually on crack, Maby ask him to fed ex ya some :laughing:


His truck was listed on sale on Kijiji the other week. Maybe he got out of the business.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, man, great end to a great weekend laughing on plowsite!


----------



## Luther

JohnnyRoyale;1042840 said:


> The looks on their faces will be priceless I agree.


Sooooooo,

What happened?

How many are in time out??

tymusic


----------



## buckwheat_la

TCLA;1043416 said:


> Sooooooo,
> 
> What happened?
> 
> How many are in time out??
> 
> tymusic


x2, i am thinking of doing the gps thing too, i am curious on the fallout


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1043338 said:


> I'd like to hear who thru the grapevine said that.... Im still in the mowing business, More then ever actually, Plus a wack load of landscape jobs... This has been our busiest year in 7 years... How about you guys?


going nuts too! We will see what happens after July 1st. 
Looks like May is even better versus a good winter month! payup
April was excellent too!
My biggest summer account has not even renewed yet, we got the verbal go bot no contract as per now.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

TCLA;1043416 said:


> Sooooooo,
> 
> What happened?
> 
> How many are in time out??
> 
> tymusic





buckwheat_la;1043419 said:


> x2, i am thinking of doing the gps thing too, i am curious on the fallout


One foreman was warned about speeding , and he's been behaving nicely lately. Another one is playing with his timesheets a bit more than expected and he will approached on Friday. Besides that, nothing crazy, except I noticed one truck was idling at the 407 on ramp for 10 minutes or so this afternoon, which leads me to believe one of them go a ticket for something.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

snowman4;1043341 said:


> His truck was listed on sale on Kijiji the other week. Maybe he got out of the business.


Anyone interested in a truck, trailer and/or plow?

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-SUVs-trucks-vans-pickup-trucks-1999-Ford-F-350-W0QQAdIdZ203978119


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Anyone ever hear of Level 1 Maintanance ?
:laughing:



> Good Morning John,
> 
> Per our conversation, I have listed the information for the 7-11 property in Orangeville which is in need of weekly landscaping service. I have attached a copy of the work scope as well as a bid proposal form. * The general going rate for service on these sites is around $100.00 per month for weekly service. If that price is acceptable than I can sign you up right away.* If not you will have to go into a general pool of contractors. It is possible I can go up a little if the sites are extremely large, and likewise it is also possible I can get you more for an initial service if the site is overgrown or neglected. Please take a look at the property, and get back to me with bids as soon as possible. My information is written below.


And that's with payment terms of 45 days after you mail signed off work tickets from each visit and pictures .

Oh It also includes supplying Mulch, Fertilizer and herbicide. And warrantying existing plantings.

:laughing:

The grass at the site is about 9" high right now.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Grassman09;1043050 said:


> Any irrigation experts on here?
> 
> I'm looking to water an area that is about 80' by 120'. I was thinking of using rain bird 7005 series rotors . My system is going to be a little un conventional. Do not care about head to head spray really or if I can achieve that.
> 
> I'm going to use a 6.5hp 2" gas pump and use water from a 300gal tote. Pump will be right beside the tote same level. I am not sure of what psi I can achieve. I was going to use 1" or 1 1/2" std tubing. Anyone see a problem running 2 heads at a time?
> 
> The property is on well water and there isn't enough pressure to run even a regular sprinkler, that's my reason for running the gas pump.


All my customers are on wells. On lawn installations I use low flow Micro rotator Irrigation heads. They only throw 1/2 gal a minute at 30psi.
I get them from Lee Valley, They're only $3.70 each. I set up multi zones on timet with 5 heads each running 1/4" lines to the heads from a 1/2" header line. So it's only 2.5 gal per minute.


----------



## Mr.Markus

EcoGreen Serv;1043465 said:


> Anyone ever hear of Level 1 Maintanance ?
> :laughing:


I call them: Entry Level Maintenance

I wouldn't even respond.


----------



## Triple L

JohnnyRoyale;1043463 said:


> Anyone interested in a truck, trailer and/or plow?
> 
> http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-SUVs-trucks-vans-pickup-trucks-1999-Ford-F-350-W0QQAdIdZ203978119


Funny thing is Cre's just been real quite... He was on just a few days ago... I think Jon pristine accomplished the impossible HAHAHAHAHA :salute:


----------



## buckwheat_la

Level One SH!T [email protected] asked me to quote a bunch of 7-11's (for all of southern alberta), then they told me that they would take all the quotes until that Saturday (it is wednesday when they phone me), i phone them that Saturday, opps, we already have given the contract to someone else, what a bunch of ****** bags, wasting my time


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Level one has called me three times for the 7-11's. Last call was Saturday wondering if we could do an urgent one timer for 125 bux. Told him we'd get right on it.


----------



## ff1221

JohnnyRoyale;1043543 said:


> Level one has called me three times for the 7-11's. Last call was Saturday wondering if we could do an urgent one timer for 125 bux. Told him we'd get right on it.


And did you?:laughing:


----------



## buckwheat_la

just saw this on environment canada for the lethbridge region

Friday......SNOW!!! really WTF, it is almost July already!!! They had snow up north here last week too, and snowfall warning in Saskatchewan yesterday, i am glad all you Ontarioians are getting nice weather, someone has to.


----------



## musclecarboy

buckwheat_la;1043559 said:


> just saw this on environment canada for the lethbridge region
> 
> Friday......SNOW!!! really WTF, it is almost July already!!! They had snow up north here last week too, and snowfall warning in Saskatchewan yesterday, i am glad all you Ontarioians are getting nice weather, someone has to.


Would you honestly plow that?


----------



## buckwheat_la

i wish i could plow it, but the problem for me is, I can't really landscape or do lawn cutting in it!!! Rain is one thing, you put on your rain slicker, and you can still work, but snow, sticks everywhere, and just pisses everyone off, and you get no work done.


----------



## CGM Inc.

guess I shouldn't quote the 7-11's then, I got asked too.


----------



## Neige

buckwheat_la;1043559 said:


> just saw this on environment canada for the lethbridge region
> 
> Friday......SNOW!!! really WTF, it is almost July already!!! They had snow up north here last week too, and snowfall warning in Saskatchewan yesterday, i am glad all you Ontarioians are getting nice weather, someone has to.


Hey Buckwheat, the rest of us Canadians nead to get through June first. LOL
As for nice weather it too HOT, I have 35 showing outside in the shade.


----------



## cet

buckwheat_la;1043559 said:


> just saw this on environment canada for the lethbridge region
> 
> Friday......SNOW!!! really WTF, it is almost July already!!! They had snow up north here last week too, and snowfall warning in Saskatchewan yesterday, i am glad all you Ontarioians are getting nice weather, someone has to.


We had such a hard winter we deserve the nice weather. 

Had to work today. Golfed Sat, Sun, Mon and Tues.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1043632 said:


> We had such a hard winter we deserve the nice weather.
> 
> Had to work today. Golfed Sat, Sun, Mon and Tues.


I worked today too! It was cold......

in the bobcat.'

The cobourg beach will be busy this weekend. Too bad im engaged.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

MIDTOWNPC;1043637 said:


> Too bad im engaged.


You still have hope...and it wont cost you1/2.


----------



## Triple L

JohnnyRoyale;1043640 said:


> You still have hope...and it wont cost you1/2.


LOL...

Hay just out of curosity, How many of you guys let your guys work with no shirts on, do you treat landscape guys different from maintenance guys?


----------



## cet

Shirts are a must in the Summer. I give them a choice in the winter


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

No shirts = *******

They all have uniforms, and when they don't wear them, I get annoyed, but they know not to go shirtless.


----------



## cet

I wonder if we made it optional for the girls if business would pick up?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Another question for you guys, when does the clock start? End? They don't go back to the yard, foreman's all take equipment home and are on salary anyway. We start when we get to the first site, clock ends when they leave the last site except for Oshawa and Milton, we pay half way. I don't know if that sounds fair, but it is how we have always done it.


----------



## cet

Sounds fair to me Jon. If you are picking these guys up either from home or a set location and taking them to the first site then that's OK. If you are leaving and returning to a shop then they should get paid from when they leave until they return. It's the cost of doing business.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

picked up at Tim's within 10-15 mins of first site.


----------



## Triple L

good stuff, atleast i dont feel like an idiot anymore... Today I seen a mid-sized reputable companys crew in KW today cutting grass, none of them had shirts on and even with me being in the business I thought that was absolutly rediculus and 100% unprofessional


Jon Pristine - Thats how i worked it and how a few other guys work down here... Just like plumbers and electricians, you get paid when you start the job... How fair it is from the employees standpoint i dont know, but other guys are doing it to and it is what it is


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The way I look at it is this - fine, meet us at one of 5 different sites each morning and I will gladly start the clock then. We do have a few guys meet us on site when they live right near it, and if they get there early, pick up litter or pull weeds, no problem.


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1043646 said:


> Hay just out of curosity, How many of you guys let your guys work with no shirts on, do you treat landscape guys different from maintenance guys?


All i do is hard landscape.. and its all uniform and professionalism... shirts off is a no no its very tacky now a days.. its time we start making this trade seem professional and not just low lifes that do hard work.

as for getting paid my guys get paid from when they show up to the yard and stop getting paid when they return to the yard and unload tools and make sure everything is locked up and in working order. I feel that when its 7 pm and guys are away from dinner and the family on thier way back to the shop they should be getting paid for putting the hours and the effort in to my company that makes me money as well. thats JMO tho.


----------



## musclecarboy

I pick up my guys on the way, but get paid 7-5. 

I don't wear a shirt when I work but have a safety vest on which is almost as much coverage as an undershirt


----------



## DeVries

as for getting paid my guys get paid from when they show up to the yard and stop getting paid when they return to the yard and unload tools and make sure everything is locked up and in working order. I feel that when its 7 pm and guys are away from dinner and the family on thier way back to the shop they should be getting paid for putting the hours and the effort in to my company that makes me money as well. thats JMO tho.[/QUOTE]

We are the same way. Locally here there is a company that goes to Mississauga one day a week. They get paid from Beamsville until the end of the day, but don't get paid for the ride home. Not fair in my opinion


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1043632 said:


> We had such a hard winter we deserve the nice weather.
> 
> Had to work today. Golfed Sat, Sun, Mon and Tues.


I had a lesson with Gordie Burns (ex-PGA) at golden ridge driving range today, I'm starting to get the hang of it. I understand why you avoid summer work like a disease LOL


----------



## Triple L

Wow, I cant believe how many guys pick up thier employee's....

Thats rediculus IMO, One of my guys last year blew up his car, he got a ride in the morning but I had to drive him home everyday and that was by far the biggest PITA's EVER!


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1043675 said:


> Wow, I cant believe how many guys pick up thier employee's....
> 
> Thats rediculus IMO, One of my guys last year blew up his car, he got a ride in the morning but I had to drive him home everyday and that was by far the biggest PITA's EVER!


They all live within 3km of my house. Anyone that lives more than a couple km off my path toward the site has to get a ride. I don't think jon runs a taxi service but you have to make accomidations sometimes


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1043651 said:


> I wonder if we made it optional for the girls if business would pick up?


Franchises available.http://www.bikinilawn.com/


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Pristine PM ltd;1043650 said:


> No shirts = *******
> 
> They all have uniforms, and when they don't wear them, I get annoyed, but they know not to go shirtless.


I was working at a house yesterday.
The customers said , It's really hot, it's ok if you want to take you're shirt off.

They're 2 sister in their 90's :laughing:

They kept bringing me lemonade and sandwiches all day.

When I asked if they wanted annuals or perennials one said,, Annuals of course, I'm 93 after all. Took me a bit to get it.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Hey guys whats shakin? I just re did my truck from top to bottom... did some sand blasting and repainted the truck..... Would any be offended if i posted before and after pics? xysport*_


----------



## buckwheat_la

xll_VIPER_llx;1043714 said:


> _*Hey guys whats shakin? I just re did my truck from top to bottom... did some sand blasting and repainted the truck..... Would any be offended if i posted before and after pics? xysport*_


post away, there are so many non weather topics and pics on here, that i think you are REQUIRED to post your truck pics.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1043674 said:


> I had a lesson with Gordie Burns (ex-PGA) at golden ridge driving range today, I'm starting to get the hang of it. I understand why you avoid summer work like a disease LOL


On Tuesday I played with the X Pro from Summitt(79 YO) and the X Pro from Thornhill(70 YO) and they both beat me. I then went to move a cable TV wire at one of their son's houses. He had a qualifying round that day and shot 63.

Damn game isn't cheap though.


----------



## ff1221

Shirts on, looks more professional, especially for us guys in a small town.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

buckwheat_la;1043715 said:


> post away, there are so many non weather topics and pics on here, that i think you are REQUIRED to post your truck pics.


_*
lol well if they are REQUIRED then i'll post away. Some of you might remember the 1st pic and how it used to look......







]
























*_


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Viper,
The truck looks terrific. What kind of paint did you use ?.

I'm surprised you didn't get someone freaking out on you doing that in a townhouse complex.


Damn, that was another hot one today.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

EcoGreen Serv;1043758 said:


> Viper,
> The truck looks terrific. What kind of paint did you use ?.
> 
> I'm surprised you didn't get someone freaking out on you doing that in a townhouse complex.
> 
> Damn, that was another hot one today.


*They cant complain..... it my property and i'm they're landlord lol 
The paint i used I ordered from PPG paints and its arcylic enamel.... the hardner gives the shine and eliminates the need for clear coat... i wanted clear but the paint specialist said he wouldnt take my money because once its wet sanded and buffed it would be like glass and it would be a waste of money........Thanks for the comment eco..... i just did my buddys 98 ranger but he bought a 25 dollar gallon can of tremclad rust paint thats fire engine red..... heres how it turned out.... i painted it 2 days before mine. Heres a pic.































*


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Viper...I had a black 98 just like that. Looks great.

As far as uniforms-mandatory-shirts on at all times for both construction and maintenance.

Staff gets one way travel...start at 6 (when they leave the shop) to when they leave the jobsite or last site. Foremen, crew leaders, truck drivers get from when they leave shop in the morning, to when they return in the evening. 

If anything has to be put away, or loaded onto trailer they come in 1/2 earlier in the morning and do it then. 

Jon-you let your foremen take your trucks and trailers and equipment home? How do you sleep at night?


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

If you want a inexpensive awesome single stage paint look at the Dupont Nason Ful-Thane 2K Single stage urethane. Not much more than Acrylic Enamel but results as good as base/clear and way better durability.

It's also compatible with their integrated clear so you lay down 2 colour coats then a 3rd mixed 50/50 with the integrated clear. Really Durable Paint. No wet sanding and great gloss.

Here's the info on it.
http://pc.dupont.com/dpc/en/US/html/visitor/common/pdfs/b/product/nsn/Nason/ft2kurethane.pdf


----------



## DeVries

Viper

It's high time the grass got cut in your complex. LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JohnnyRoyale;1043775 said:


> Jon-you let your foremen take your trucks and trailers and equipment home? How do you sleep at night?


Haha, it works, I assume all of your guys have cars? Only one of my foreman does, so it works out to be a nice perk and we don't have to unload trailers anymore, but did learn the hard way that we need circle locks....


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

DeVries;1043784 said:


> Viper
> 
> It's high time the grass got cut in your complex. LOL


_*
lol its cut...... both tractors broke right at the end too....:realmad:*_


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1043337 said:


> Grassman you spend alot of time watchin other people work?
> 
> Who's on speed.....? I might need some this week.


I drive that route every day, a few times a day it's kind of hard not to notice whats going on in and around you. I couldnt help but notice that it was JD farming the area.

You might want to try some of the locals in your town for speed. Not interested in Drugs.


----------



## Triple L

Viper - Your truck looks amazing!!! Very nice job!

Jon Pristine - Now i know how you go thru 20L of 2 stroke per day per crew.... All your equipments gettin used of an extra 3 hours everynight when your not around LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1043795 said:


> You might want to try some of the locals in your town for speed.


You're thinkin of Acton.LOL


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Triple L;1043798 said:


> Viper - Your truck looks amazing!!! Very nice job!
> 
> Jon Pristine - Now i know how you go thru 20L of 2 stroke per day per crew.... All your equipments gettin used of an extra 3 hours everynight when your not around LOL


_*Thanks triple!*_


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1043798 said:


> Jon Pristine - Now i know how you go thru 20L of 2 stroke per day per crew.... All your equipments gettin used of an extra 3 hours everynight when your not around LOL


I hear you Chad, but I can assure you they wouldn't have the energy LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, Tom would be right on that one!


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Mr.Markus;1043802 said:


> You're thinkin of Acton.LOL


It's Not worth the drive to Acton.

On a 11 day cycle the damn grass there grows so quick I need to double cut it everytime.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Viper - I like the black better then the white. looks good!
guy like you should set up a paint shop I know I could find you a few things to paint.

float trailer, bobcat attachments

lots!!!


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1043833 said:


> Viper - I like the black better then the white. looks good!
> guy like you should set up a paint shop I know I could find you a few things to paint.
> 
> float trailer, bobcat attachments
> 
> lots!!!


yeah tell me about it! I need a tandem axle dump box and a tri axle float blasted and painted


----------



## buckwheat_la

woke up this morning, AND (drum roll) SNOW!!! all over, like 2 inches of the sh!t, there is no winning in here, it is almost JUNE!!! Damn


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

buckwheat_la;1043906 said:


> woke up this morning, AND (drum roll) SNOW!!! all over, like 2 inches of the sh!t, there is no winning in here, it is almost JUNE!!! Damn


Pictures! pictures ! pictures Im having withdrawls since dec.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

musclecarboy;1043838 said:


> yeah tell me about it! I need a tandem axle dump box and a tri axle float blasted and painted


_*Maybe in the future?? Who knows!*_


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1043838 said:


> yeah tell me about it! I need a tandem axle dump box and a tri axle float blasted and painted


Have you always had that float trailer?


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1043920 said:


> Have you always had that float trailer?


Both are new this summer


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1043969 said:


> Both are new this summer


No pictures WTF??? I think this is the official trailer thread by now isnt it LOL 

Congrats on the new purchases!


----------



## ff1221

Viper, the trucks look great, good job, I did a little summer toy over the winter and painted it on March the 18th in the driveway, the temps were just high enough. I understand all the companies are going waterborn for environmental reasons, i wonder how that will affect us driveway do-it-yourselfers.


----------



## buckwheat_la

snow in southern alberta


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

ff1221;1044007 said:


> Viper, the trucks look great, good job, I did a little summer toy over the winter and painted it on March the 18th in the driveway, the temps were just high enough. I understand all the companies are going waterborn for environmental reasons, i wonder how that will affect us driveway do-it-yourselfers.


*Looks awesome dude! I doubt theres anything that will stop anyone painting they're own stuff at home... And yes the paint has and is being changed quite a bit over cfc's and ozone depleting materials being used.... Autobody supply stores will always sell to the public.*


----------



## Mr.Markus

Looking pretty wet this week, never seen the grass grow like it did last week.


----------



## DeVries

I can't believ that you got snow buckwheat would suck if we got that, we'd have to replant all of our annuals, no thanks.

The guys were complaining that there was a lot of grass, what would you expect when it's going into seed and we have the hot humid weather like we did.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Thats just crazy Buckwheat. Wow Snow in May.




Tom - what do you use a triaxle float for? do you have a skid or is it for hauling brick and skids of money to the bank?


----------



## buckwheat_la

DeVries;1044101 said:


> I can't believ that you got snow buckwheat would suck if we got that, we'd have to replant all of our annuals, no thanks.
> 
> The guys were complaining that there was a lot of grass, what would you expect when it's going into seed and we have the hot humid weather like we did.





MIDTOWNPC;1044127 said:


> Thats just crazy Buckwheat. Wow Snow in May.


keep this in mind that is after 2 days of melting too. Luckily those pics are a little farther north, where i am at, all the snow is gone already. now if we could just get rid of the rain (and in july when we WANT rain, it wont be here)


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1044127 said:


> What do you use your float for? Hauling money to the bank?


Thats myn's primary purpose.... 12,000 lbs at a time, hot off the press 

HAHAHAH


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Plow site is pretty slow right now. It means now I spend more time on kijiji.... lol
I love the end of the month deals... Im a lowballer:realmad: I pick items Im looking for... put in an offer around the 20th of the month... then try again at the end and usually get it unless its sold. Just nothing is ever close to cobourg... its always a drive.
Truck accessories, building materials, fence.

calling for rain this week. I moved 9 loads of fill on sunday and it needs to be flattened if it rains thats going to be a mud bog. might be a reason to put the steel tracks on the bobcat wesport


----------



## ff1221

Pretty wild weather last night, sure needed the rain tough, keeps the grass growing. Everybody having a good season so far, and is everyone as busy as last year?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

We're busier than ever. Booking into late August/Sept now. A couple of nice ones to start next spring too. Although its nice to be booked solid, it sucks having to turn down the little one or two day cash bangers. How far ahead are the rest of you guys booking installs?


----------



## Triple L

We're struggling real hard to keep up.... I find alot of jobs often pop up and if you cant jump on them shortly they often disappear.... We got a few more supper busy weeks ahead but right now its looking like it will finally slow down (a bit) in mid july


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I agree, if you don't jump for some people, you lose. We are booked for about 3 weeks, but 1 week of that is flexible if stuff comes up. Condo's are going nuts for patio stone relevels... hey, it's work.


----------



## Neige

Pristine PM ltd;1044325 said:


> I agree, if you don't jump for some people, you lose. We are booked for about 3 weeks, but 1 week of that is flexible if stuff comes up. Condo's are going nuts for patio stone relevels... hey, it's work.


Hey Jon, watched your guys doing a great job yesterday near the Habour Castle Hotel.
Later saw them driving down Queen near Carlaw. The truck really looks sharp.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We have the condo at Yonge and Harbour, I assume you saw a ranger? Guess who isn't going to be able to take care of a few condo's during the G20.... one condo asked for a reduced fee for the month...


----------



## Neige

Pristine PM ltd;1044356 said:


> We have the condo at Yonge and Harbour, I assume you saw a ranger? Guess who isn't going to be able to take care of a few condo's during the G20.... one condo asked for a reduced fee for the month...


Thats the one, was parking underground over there. Yep it was the ranger I think truck was #10-11. Imagine a reduced fee, wonder what kind of mess you will have to clean up after the G20! Can you get to charge more?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I talked to that foreman today and he said alot of french people were walking around with name tags on, Snow plowing addicts get together?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nice rainy afternoon to catch up on invoicing (yawn smilley).


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, I have alot of dirt to move, I hope it dries up for the morning.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1044533 said:


> Yeah, I have alot of dirt to move, I hope it dries up for the morning.


I'm not optimistic :realmad:


----------



## JD Dave

Dave's very happy it's raining. Finished planting some new ground we just aquired and got all the wheat sprayed with fungicide. Things are off to a great start for us and I'm happy to hear everyone else is busy.


----------



## buckwheat_la

JD Dave;1044562 said:


> Dave's very happy it's raining. Finished planting some new ground we just aquired and got all the wheat sprayed with fungicide. Things are off to a great start for us and I'm happy to hear everyone else is busy.


be happy you aren't in alberta and growing corn or peas, because all those earlly planted crops are now rotting in the ground


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;1044562 said:


> Dave's very happy it's raining. Finished planting some new ground we just aquired and got all the wheat sprayed with fungicide. Things are off to a great start for us and I'm happy to hear everyone else is busy.


Jon is worried about Dave speaking in the third person. Jon thinks Dave has been out in the fields for to long and may or may not have some sun stoke due to this.

Jon is glad to hear that the rain is good for some though!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Jon you doing site checks at 4am to see if it's dry enough? Me thinks you work too hard.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1044586 said:


> Jon you doing site checks at 4am to see if it's dry enough? Me thinks you work too hard.


Dave thinks Jon's nerves are bothering him. but it may be my sun stroke telling me that.


----------



## cet

I am so busy right now I have calluses on my hands but I think that is from all the golfing

Busy enough to keep the wolf from the door and slow enough to take on all the small jobs I get offered.payup


----------



## Triple L

cet;1044597 said:


> I am so busy right now I have calluses on my hands but I think that is from all the golfing
> 
> Busy enough to keep the wolf from the door and slow enough to take on all the small jobs I get offered


Chad thinks somethings wrong with Chris since he isnt talking in 3rd person.... :laughing:

He also thinks its time to start working , Real work that is


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Mr.Markus;1044586 said:


> Jon you doing site checks at 4am to see if it's dry enough?


ROTFLMAO.:laughing:

And I thought I was an early bird...


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1044597 said:


> I am so busy right now I have calluses on my hands but I think that is from all the golfing
> 
> Busy enough to keep the wolf from the door and slow enough to take on all the small jobs I get offered.payup


You sure you got them from golfing?  The temps this week have been great, last week not so much.


----------



## JD Dave

Chad I have your jug of Touchdown ready for you.


----------



## Neige

LMASO:laughing: Paul thinks you guys are all funny.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1044613 said:


> You sure you got them from golfing?  .


Mr Dean laughs out loud.

:laughing:

Didn't know this but Canadian Tire, price matches stuff and they give you 10% of the lowest price in CanTire money... most places only give you 10% of the ++difference++.

I bought a Carpet Cleaner for the store and it was onsale at another place for $249 they had it at Canadia TIre for $299... They called the other place and lived up to the word. Thats a big wad of CandianTire Money. payup 
It made my day. Imagine catching that on a big bbq or patio set... lawn tractor...

Id have to hire TripleL to haul my CanTire money.


----------



## cet

It might have been from one of my yearly cuts.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1044614 said:


> Chad I have your jug of Touchdown ready for you.


Decent 

Did anyone else get that mega down pour today?

We had flooding all over the place


----------



## DeVries

cet;1044662 said:


> It might have been from one of my yearly cuts.


Good grief you actually put your equipment thru sh!t like that?

Dave, the touchdown does it work as good as the roundup? Was going to get some this week and can't buy it, my license expired in March, don't they let you know that it's gona expire?


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;1044678 said:


> Good grief you actually put your equipment thru sh!t like that?
> 
> Dave, the touchdown does it work as good as the roundup? Was going to get some this week and can't buy it, my license expired in March, don't they let you know that it's gona expire?


In Newmarket all the lawn look like that. You should get a letter in the mail that you need to renew. Touchdown is all we've used for the last 4-5 years and it seems to work the same as Roundup. The new version comes with an antifoamer in it and it doesn't foam at all when filling. The sad part is I think we are using more product then before do to weeds getting use to the glysophate's.


----------



## cet

Had 16 places I had to cut. That one was the worst. The old girl didn't miss a beat. It's a 1998 and I love that mower. Got it in 2004 for $800


----------



## DeVries

cet;1044689 said:


> Had 16 places I had to cut. That one was the worst. The old girl didn't miss a beat. It's a 1998 and I love that mower. Got it in 2004 for $800


Are you contracted by the city for the weed control act then? I can't believe that people would leave their grass to get that long.


----------



## cet

The Region bought 16 places for the new bus lane and then forgot they owned them. They are going to knock all the places down this summer. I got the contract to cut them. The first one was bad but from now on they are going to be a walk in the park for some good money.

Cut, trim, blow and go.

These places are all vacant.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1044693 said:


> The Region bought 16 places for the new bus lane and then forgot they owned them. They are going to knock all the places down this summer. I got the contract to cut them. The first one was bad but from now on they are going to be a walk in the park for some good money.
> 
> Cut, trim, blow and go.
> 
> These places are all vacant.


I thought that was a picture you took off the internet. It kind of looked like my neighbours lawn up untill last week.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries;1044690 said:


> Are you contracted by the city for the weed control act then? I can't believe that people would leave their grass to get that long.


You have never had a tenant then... :realmad:


----------



## cet

That was by far the worst place I have cut. There was 5 plastic lawn chairs in the grass. You can see them in the background. The first one I didn't see and put the leg of the chair through the mower.

I went to look at the places to price them and when I went back a week later to cut them they had grown a foot.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Thursday is garbage morning. We like to get there early before people add to it, out at 4, done by 7, then the actual work begins. 

Now off to bed to do it all again tomorrow... I hate spring.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1044725 said:


> Thursday is garbage morning. We like to get there early before people add to it, out at 4, done by 7, then the actual work begins.
> 
> Now off to bed to do it all again tomorrow... I hate spring.


You work too hard buddy. I copied Chris and took up golf


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1044696 said:


> I thought that was a picture you took off the internet. It kind of looked like my neighbours lawn up untill last week.


I thought it waas his back yard....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Glad the week is over, how many annuals do you guys do? I was talking to a guy who does about 2000 with 4 guys, uses a cordless drill and auger to do the holes, thought that was kind of funny. I am pretty fast with a trowel though.


----------



## Triple L

I've never had nothing to do with annuals... IMO they are the stupidest thing going... Totally pissing away your money... Annuals work good for us tho, cause my dad plants them and OMG is he slow... All annuals are hourly  payup


----------



## sven_502

JD Dave;1044696 said:


> I thought that was a picture you took off the internet. It kind of looked like my neighbours lawn up untill last week.


JD, I just went to the brooklyn fair for the truck pulls, only 3 trucks. Do you plan on going to millbrook next week? I saw your truck on the great lakes pull site. The flying dutchman, the ford with the cummins, and the sudden impact dmax were there tonight. Sudden impact just ran away with the sled. :waving:


----------



## DeVries

Pristine PM ltd;1044836 said:


> Glad the week is over, how many annuals do you guys do? I was talking to a guy who does about 2000 with 4 guys, uses a cordless drill and auger to do the holes, thought that was kind of funny. I am pretty fast with a trowel though.


We plant them every year. This year we planted 1040 a little more than last year. I am always nervous after they have been planted especially this year, it was hot and dry, the last thing I would want is an irrigation system to go down.

I do early morning site checks for the first week just to make sure they are working.


----------



## GMC Driver

When you guys say 1040 or 2000 - is that plugs or flats?

I hate doing them too, but got ours done this week. One site is 200 flats - almost 10,000 plugs. Alot of work, but looks great for the summer.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Flats, we used to do more, but we lost a contract that took 300. This year we probably did around 400, plus 81 hanging baskets, and a couple hundred 4 inch pots.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

sven_502;1044853 said:


> JD, I just went to the brooklyn fair for the truck pulls, only 3 trucks. Do you plan on going to millbrook next week? I saw your truck on the great lakes pull site. The flying dutchman, the ford with the cummins, and the sudden impact dmax were there tonight. Sudden impact just ran away with the sled. :waving:


I was going to go, but then the weather didn't look great. Was the rest of it decent?


----------



## JD Dave

sven_502;1044853 said:


> JD, I just went to the brooklyn fair for the truck pulls, only 3 trucks. Do you plan on going to millbrook next week? I saw your truck on the great lakes pull site. The flying dutchman, the ford with the cummins, and the sudden impact dmax were there tonight. Sudden impact just ran away with the sled. :waving:


Are you serious if so that's friggin awsome!! The flying dutchman just spent serious money on his truck. My truck is still in many peices but I got the tracking number's today so hopefully I'll have parts for next weekend. I want my truck back together baaaaaaaad!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1044873 said:


> We plant them every year. This year we planted 1040 a little more than last year. I am always nervous after they have been planted especially this year, it was hot and dry, the last thing I would want is an irrigation system to go down.
> 
> I do early morning site checks for the first week just to make sure they are working.


what do you charge per flat? around here it is 45-50$, that is some nice revenue!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

$30 Installed. Some guys are doing it for $20


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Anyone know how to take hydraulic oil stains stains and spots out of natural stone? Tried muratic acid with no luck. Some people just don't deserve to occupy space on this planet. Luckily this time it wasn't one of my guys.


----------



## Neige

JohnnyRoyale;1044935 said:


> Anyone know how to take hydraulic oil stains stains and spots out of natural stone? Tried muratic acid with no luck. Some people just don't deserve to occupy space on this planet. Luckily this time it wasn't one of my guys.


Hey Johnny try Techniseal, I used the degreaser a few years back and it worked very well.
http://techniseal.com/tds/TDS.CONCRETE.MASONRY.DIRT.GREASE.CLEANER.CAN.EN.pdf


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JohnnyRoyale;1044935 said:


> Anyone know how to take hydraulic oil stains stains and spots out of natural stone? Tried muratic acid with no luck. Some people just don't deserve to occupy space on this planet. Luckily this time it wasn't one of my guys.


What happened?


----------



## DeVries

Cedar Grounds;1044924 said:


> what do you charge per flat? around here it is 45-50$, that is some nice revenue!


We plant 1040 flats. We charge 32 per flat planted.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Do you guys get them cheaper out your way? I think we pay about $10.25, I heard you could get them for 7 in St. Catherine's, but I never was able to find a place that cheap.


----------



## Elite_Maint

they are anywhere from $8-12 in T.O... depends on the flowers


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Neige;1044939 said:


> Hey Johnny try Techniseal, I used the degreaser a few years back and it worked very well.
> http://techniseal.com/tds/TDS.CONCRETE.MASONRY.DIRT.GREASE.CLEANER.CAN.EN.pdf





Pristine PM ltd;1044940 said:


> What happened?


Thanks Paul. That product came to mind this afternoon as they put on presentation at the Unilock meeting this year.

Here's what happened...

Were doing a job in Oakville-inground pool and complete landscape all around the house. Access is crap, and theres no room around 3 sides of the pool now that its in. A buddy of mine works for a concrete pumping company, so we're convinced this is proabably the best way to go about pouring the footings around the pool, and the floor as opposed to wheel barrels and hand bombing.

This weeks incident was #2 of 2.

Last week the pump truck showed up with not enough hose, in turn costing me 8 meters of concrete, while the extra hoses were brought in from Bolton. I wasnt very happy, but realize everyone has a bad day once and while and sh!t happens. The owner of the pumpong company was very apologeticc and offered to pay for the spoiled concrete, and didnt charge me for the second load he pumped without a hitch.

This week, we had to pour the floor and I called the truck in again. He showed up on time, and the same moron deciced he wasnt going to swing his boom over the side of the house we've been using for access, but over the side all finished with natural stone steps and interlocking.....well, the best part is they apparantly prime their hose with hydraulic fluid, and guess where it ended up? .


----------



## musclecarboy

Awesome! Looks like a concrete pumping company isn't getting paid...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;1044970 said:


> Do you guys get them cheaper out your way? I think we pay about $10.25, I heard you could get them for 7 in St. Catherine's, but I never was able to find a place that cheap.


Get a membership at the Food Terminal. Well worth the investment.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

musclecarboy;1044978 said:


> Awesome! Looks like a concrete pumping company isn't getting paid...


The word of the day is BACKCHARGED.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1044970 said:


> Do you guys get them cheaper out your way? I think we pay about $10.25, I heard you could get them for 7 in St. Catherine's, but I never was able to find a place that cheap.


we pay 9.00$ a flat


----------



## cet

You should call Pumpcrete. I bet their not much more, trucks are A1 and they have been in the business from the beginning. They also own Modern Crane.


----------



## PlatinumService

I always used Amherst for my concrete pumping never had an issue with them and was always on time i have only used them about 10 times tho.... what company was it that had these mishaps?


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1044614 said:


> Chad I have your jug of Touchdown ready for you.


I'll take some of that off your hands. payup Do you know of the herbicide called Gramocil? We used allot of that stuff at Freemont. Is it equivalent to round up and touchdown?


----------



## PlatinumService

Pristine PM ltd;1044970 said:


> Do you guys get them cheaper out your way? I think we pay about $10.25, I heard you could get them for 7 in St. Catherine's, but I never was able to find a place that cheap.


if anyone is looking for annuals next year let me know my yard is at a greenhouse wholesaler and you can get them for $8.75 a flat delivered to your yard. they have baskets and everything you need as well.


----------



## CGM Inc.

PlatinumService;1045042 said:


> if anyone is looking for annuals next year let me know my yard is at a greenhouse wholesaler and you can get them for $8.75 a flat delivered to your yard. they have baskets and everything you need as well.


 :bluebounc


----------



## cet

First off I don't plant flowers. If it's not a rose I might not know what it is. Last week I had to put in 14 flats and had 24 hours to do so. I went to home depot and they were $6/flat. Didn't really know where to go and they fit the bill. What did I buy that was so bad it was only $6.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1045047 said:


> First off I don't plant flowers. If it's not a rose I might not know what it is. Last week I had to put in 14 flats and had 24 hours to do so. I went to home depot and they were $6/flat. Didn't really know where to go and they fit the bill. What did I buy that was so bad it was only $6.


yeah i have had this talk with my guy a few times. he just cant compete with the big box stores when they get their specials on. but there is a noticeable quality difference between the big box stores and a local grower. but if it fit the bill there's no complaining with that


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

$6 bucks a flat is crazy. That's less then 12cents an annual!!! I agree, I have bought cedars before because they were so cheap at home depot, but they don't seem to do as well as the grown in Canada ones.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1045097 said:


> $6 bucks a flat is crazy. That's less then 12cents an annual!!! I agree, I have bought cedars before because they were so cheap at home depot, but they don't seem to do as well as the grown in Canada ones.


How many flowers in a flat.


----------



## Triple L

CET are you looking to buy a new truck???

This one has your name all over it, Boss plow harness and even has some ballin rims so when you go to the golf club you'll fit right in HAHAHA

Funny its at a subaru dealer....


----------



## cet

I bought one, I get it next month. Looks a lot like yours,


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

cet;1045099 said:


> How many flowers in a flat.


48, they are called 1204's, 12 groups each with 4 in them. AKA cell packs.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Triple L;1045101 said:


> CET are you looking to buy a new truck???
> 
> This one has your name all over it, Boss plow harness and even has some ballin rims so when you go to the golf club you'll fit right in HAHAHA
> 
> Funny its at a subaru dealer....


Funny your computer let you post a picture of a Ford... I thought it would have crashed.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1045097 said:


> $6 bucks a flat is crazy. That's less then 12cents an annual!!! I agree, I have bought cedars before because they were so cheap at home depot, but they don't seem to do as well as the grown in Canada ones.


Where are the Cedars that Home Depot sells grown? I thought they came from B.C. I know some of the Nursery stock comes from D.C. but most of it is from BTN and some from Sheridan Nurseries.

The Baskets and Annuals are from Seacliff in Leamington.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1045114 said:


> Funny your computer let you post a picture of a Ford... I thought it would have crashed.


anyother ford except that one and maby adams....

I would actually drive that truck myself and wouldnt be embarassed.... Until I put it to the floor :laughing:


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1045113 said:


> 48, they are called 1204's, 12 groups each with 4 in them. AKA cell packs.


Well that explains it. The one's I bought had 12 so that is way more money.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Triple L;1045117 said:


> anyother ford except that one and maby adams....
> 
> I would actually drive that truck myself and wouldnt be embarassed.... Until I put it to the floor :laughing:


You gotta admit, the 6.4 goes bud, I don't know if it goes like yours does, but a stock one goes!


----------



## cet

I wouldn't have any problem driving that truck.
The best plow truck is a reg cab long box but I like the plow that one has.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1045120 said:


> I wouldn't have any problem driving that truck.
> The best plow truck is a reg cab long box but I like the plow that one has.


did you end up getting a gasser or the d max?


----------



## cet

I got a 2007 reg cab long box D'max.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1045138 said:


> I got a 2007 reg cab long box D'max.


Nice!

New body style or old body style?


----------



## cet

OBS. It is going to be great for plowing.


----------



## Triple L

ya it will, I actually prefer my 04 over the 09 for plowing.... You could even wake the LBZ duramax up a little and have some fun with it in the summertime


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1045141 said:


> OBS. It is going to be great for plowing.


Nice. When I drive our reg cab it's like I'm driving a small car.


----------



## cet

If I get the Plaza back next winter it might be time for an Ebling. Nothing like that here.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1045144 said:


> If I get the Plaza back next winter it might be time for an Ebling. Nothing like that here.


Snow Porn :laughing:


----------



## cet

In that picture how close is the Ebling to the windrow. Does it clear it easily?


----------



## Triple L

o ya its only 3-4" away from the side of the truck... U see what im saying about the v-xt


----------



## cet

So you also need the 9'2" and not the 8'2".


----------



## Triple L

defentially... An 8.2 would barely make clearence for the ebliing in tall stuff like that, and if you had the optional wings those would be gone in the first few passes windrowing heavy snow you pulled down with the ebling IMO...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1045150 said:


> defentially... An 8.2 would barely make clearence for the ebliing in tall stuff like that, and if you had the optional wings those would be gone in the first few passes windrowing heavy snow you pulled down with the ebling IMO...


Says the guy who wanted an 8"2 with wings sooooooo bad. LOL


----------



## cet

An 8'2" with wings might not be that bad. I have a Western 8'6" with wings and they are pretty strong. Just don't hammer them into curbs. Windrowing with wings is pretty quick.

The Boss wings look better built then the Western ones.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1045180 said:


> Just don't hammer them into curbs.


LOL I smoked one nicely last year on my plow. They're awesome compared to without them.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1045138 said:


> I got a 2007 reg cab long box D'max.


oh you found what you were looking for. where did you end up getting that one? how many k? what blade are you putting on it?


----------



## cet

I bought this one. Not sure about the blade. I would like to put a Boss Vee on it.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=38102&page=587


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1045188 said:


> I bought this one. Not sure about the blade. I would like to put a Boss Vee on it.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=38102&page=587


I thought that truck was a pretty good price when I first saw it. Why do want to get away from the Westerns? I have a great deal on the Ebling off of my 02. It only plowed a few hours.


----------



## cet

I am pretty impressed with your old Boss. The Westerns have been great but having the Blizzard on my truck I am sold on direct lift.

I am interested in the Ebling. Why are you selling it?


----------



## DeVries

cet;1045188 said:


> I bought this one. Not sure about the blade. I would like to put a Boss Vee on it.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=38102&page=587


Sorry you're out of luck, Boss plows only belong on Fords.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1045159 said:


> Says the guy who wanted an 8"2 with wings sooooooo bad. LOL


Aint that the truth! Without an ebling I still think it would be better, but with the ebling a 8.2 would be stupid... SOOO glad i listened to you


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1045192 said:


> I am pretty impressed with your old Boss. The Westerns have been great but having the Blizzard on my truck I am sold on direct lift.
> 
> I am interested in the Ebling. Why are you selling it?


Once youhave direct lift it's hard to go back. I'm only selling it to buy another one. I thought I might as well get a new one every year for myself and sell the old one reasonably. I only really used it for probably 5 hours last winter. You might as well call it new. It's sitting under the coverall covered in Fluid Film. I'll put your name on it. To be honest after using one I can't imagine not having it. 


Triple L;1045201 said:


> Aint that the truth! Without an ebling I still think it would be better, but with the ebling a 8.2 would be stupid... SOOO glad i listened to you


I bought an 8"2 in 98 and I hated that blade untill I sold in 02. You can always put wings on the 9'2 but you'll have to buy a Ford to push it.


----------



## cet

Chad a 9'2" in scoop with wings would move a lot of snow.
The wings make short work of windrowing too.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Why do you guys like the direct lift so much? 

I bought a wideout and then found a deal on a mvp+ poly so bought it also. The best part is that they interchange between trucks you just have to swap the controller. Its a nice feature if anything ever goes down ect. I dont know you might already have some boss' already too though. Every truck I have can now run every plow I have and every truck has a spreader harness too. Its cheap insurance. 
Price thru esitrucks, Jim gave me a great deal on all my harness' 

Next thing you know it will be EBDave and he will have one on the front and back.:laughing:


----------



## cet

The direct lift takes the bounce out of the plow when you are driving. Especially if you go over speed bumps or hit pot holes. You don't get the plowing jumping in the air and then come crashing back down. I had always had chain lift until last year when I put an 810 on my truck. Also the hydraulics on the Boss plow are extremely fast.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1045227 said:


> The direct lift takes the bounce out of the plow when you are driving. Especially if you go over speed bumps or hit pot holes. You don't get the plowing jumping in the air and then come crashing back down. I had always had chain lift until last year when I put an 810 on my truck. Also the hydraulics on the Boss plow are extremely fast.


I feel like it wouldn't make a big difference but I guess it does, I hardly see any issues with chain as long as you aren't flying over bumps. Downpressure was an issue in that thick heavy storm back in December


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the one thing I did like about a v instead of a wideout was that you can move around better in tight spots with an ebling hanging off the back

how many chicken wings does a boss cost you in grandview duty. lol


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1045228 said:


> I feel like it wouldn't make a big difference but I guess it does, I hardly see any issues with chain as long as you aren't flying over bumps. Downpressure was an issue in that thick heavy storm back in December


There is no downpressure on direct lift plows except for the snoway I believe. No downpressure on my Boss or Blizzard for sure. My Blizzard is the best scraping plow I have ever used.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1045229 said:


> the one thing I did like about a v instead of a wideout was that you can move around better in tight spots with an ebling hanging off the back
> 
> how many chicken wings does a boss cost you in grandview duty. lol


Are you asking if we send plows to GV. I have just bought mine near him. Not sure how we would get them in the back of the truck. But I bet we could figure it out if we had to.

The Vee is also nice driving from site to site. You can fold both wings in.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I figured you would be buying from somewhere near him or shipping to him then picking it up. I figured by now with all the stuff that goes there that he would be charging a chicken wing and beer duty on all your purchases. 1 lb and pint for every $1000 spent. 



that was a good bang for the buck on that truck.. such low kms 
I thought you tractor was on your wish list not truck. did you get rid of one or something


----------



## heather lawn spray

MIDTOWNPC;1045225 said:


> Why do you guys like the direct lift so much?
> 
> I bought a wideout and then found a deal on a mvp+ poly so bought it also. The best part is that they interchange between trucks you just have to swap the controller. Its a nice feature if anything ever goes down ect. I dont know you might already have some boss' already too though. Every truck I have can now run every plow I have and every truck has a spreader harness too. Its cheap insurance.
> Price thru esitrucks, Jim gave me a great deal on all my harness'
> 
> Next thing you know it will be EBDave and he will have one on the front and back.:laughing:


Uh. . . Does that mean Dave can go both ways??


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

heather lawn spray;1045255 said:


> Uh. . . Does that mean Dave can go both ways??


.....


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Neige;1044939 said:


> Hey Johnny try Techniseal, I used the degreaser a few years back and it worked very well.
> http://techniseal.com/tds/TDS.CONCRETE.MASONRY.DIRT.GREASE.CLEANER.CAN.EN.pdf


We tried the Techniseal product twice on an area of the stains and it didnt work very well. I called Techniseal and they suggested we use GUNK (Engine Degreaser) as their product doesnt work very well on hyrdraulic oil.

Tried that last night, and will have to see the results when dry later this morning.

I dont care so much about the stains on the interlocking brick-it would be easier to just pull them out and replace them, but having to replace 90 linear ft of flamed Owen Sound coping really bothers me.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1045237 said:


> I figured you would be buying from somewhere near him or shipping to him then picking it up. I figured by now with all the stuff that goes there that he would be charging a chicken wing and beer duty on all your purchases. 1 lb and pint for every $1000 spent.
> 
> that was a good bang for the buck on that truck.. such low kms
> I thought you tractor was on your wish list not truck. did you get rid of one or something


No I haven't gotten rid of anything yet. We will see how the winter bidding goes. I'm trying not to use my personal truck unless it is an emergency.

We've had a few lunches with GV. Wings and pops is the norm. Just have to behave because it's a long drive home.

Last year Jim shipped me a salter to the shop which is easier.

Haven't ruled out the tractor but I'm trying to find a shop to buy. Can't do both. Found a place for the shop but I would need to rent the house. Need to rent it to someone that would understand us being there in the middle of the night when it's snowing.


----------



## JD Dave

heather lawn spray;1045255 said:


> Uh. . . Does that mean Dave can go both ways??


Your a little old to be coming out of the closet now. LOL

Chris does that Boss I sold you still have original hoses? I never changed a hose or anything to do with the pump and it's a 98.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1045262 said:


> Need to rent it to someone that would understand us being there in the middle of the night when it's snowing.


Thats easy... just rent it to one of the guys that works for you in snow... that way they have no excuse for not showing up... hell maybe they can even have the coffee ready.

If you want to put something up I have seen lots of quonset huts forsale on kijiji. People buy them and then then never put them up.


----------



## heather lawn spray

JD Dave;1045265 said:


> Your a little old to be coming out of the closet now. LOL
> 
> who you calling OLD?!?


----------



## JD Dave

heather lawn spray;1045293 said:


> JD Dave;1045265 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your a little old to be coming out of the closet now. LOL
> 
> who you calling OLD?!?
> 
> 
> 
> My bad.
Click to expand...


----------



## CGM Inc.

new toy....


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1045274 said:


> Thats easy... just rent it to one of the guys that works for you in snow... that way they have no excuse for not showing up... hell maybe they can even have the coffee ready.
> 
> If you want to put something up I have seen lots of quonset huts forsale on kijiji. People buy them and then then never put them up.


The place I have found has a 61'x140' coverall.

The only thing I have done to the plow is change the oil. It is stored inside all summer. That has to help. Might have to change the power lead ends this year.


----------



## DeVries

Cedar Grounds;1045324 said:


> new toy....


Congrats.

By far the best cut of any machine on the market today. The diesel is a nice option, the only reason why we didn't buy one is the weight of the machine, from what I've heard they leave a lot of ruts in the spring, and if you got customers like mine they hate the little swirlies at the end of your cutting row, the gas models are a little lighter.


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;1045324 said:


> new toy....


The toy looks good. I hope you can keep it looking that way.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1045262 said:


> Haven't ruled out the tractor but I'm trying to find a shop to buy. Can't do both. Found a place for the shop but I would need to rent the house. Need to rent it to someone that would understand us being there in the middle of the night when it's snowing.


well where is it located and how much are you renting the house for?


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1045332 said:


> Congrats.
> 
> By far the best cut of any machine on the market today. The diesel is a nice option, the only reason why we didn't buy one is the weight of the machine, from what I've heard they leave a lot of ruts in the spring, and if you got customers like mine they hate the little swirlies at the end of your cutting row, the gas models are a little lighter.


Havent looked into weight but I rather take the 25HP diesel versus a 35 HP gasser


----------



## cet

PlatinumService;1045339 said:


> well where is it located and how much are you renting the house for?


If I could get $1600 for the house with heat and hydro included I could probably swing it. It is at Hearld(Green Lane) and McCowan. 10 acres.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1045342 said:


> If I could get $1600 for the house with heat and hydro included I could probably swing it. It is at Hearld(Green Lane) and McCowan. 10 acres.


Damn, I would rent that yesterday if it was closer


----------



## cet

Maybe this is easier to rent then I thought.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1045345 said:


> Maybe this is easier to rent then I thought.


If you could find someone with a small business who needs storage it would be perfect for both of you if he takes the house.


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1045324 said:


> new toy....


Very nice... I wish I woulda bought a diesel on my super Z looking back....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We have one 60inch diesel, and it cuts great, I just like knowing the engine will outlast everything else, and the price was right.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1045345 said:


> Maybe this is easier to rent then I thought.


1600 1600 who will give me 1600 here! 1625 1625 who wants to pay 1625 going once

with heat and hydro included you would be able to take hydro for yourself in the shop and to plug trucks in ect.

one of your subs will rent it.


----------



## buckwheat_la

hey JD you looking for any equipment? one of the larger harvesting outfits around here is down sizing, a lot of good equipment, it is listed with ritchie bros auctions. I know the outfit quite well, went to college with the guy. The company is Taylor Harvesting., just thought i would mention it


----------



## JD Dave

buckwheat_la;1045385 said:


> hey JD you looking for any equipment? one of the larger harvesting outfits around here is down sizing, a lot of good equipment, it is listed with ritchie bros auctions. I know the outfit quite well, went to college with the guy. The company is Taylor Harvesting., just thought i would mention it


Thanks for thinking of me but anything Ritchie Bros does ends up going for more then I can buy it from the dealer. They advertise so much it's not funny.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

wow, I have only been to one auction and I can see why that happens. The whole process is so fast and if you don't know exactly what the value of something is, you are messed up right away.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1045418 said:


> wow, I have only been to one auction and I can see why that happens. The whole process is so fast and if you don't know exactly what the value of something is, you are messed up right away.


RB auctions are advertised to the nines, then you add in internet bidding so you basically know you'll always have to people horny for the same peice. It's very easy to get caught up in the bidding war and end up with something you don't need.


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;1045423 said:


> you'll always have two people horny for the same peice. It's very easy to get caught up in the bidding war and end up with something you don't need.


We still talking about RB? If I didn't know any better Dave, I'd say you're speaking from experience!

I find that auctions, unless you have the right crowd, aren't always condusive to my wooden shoe negotiations.


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver;1045426 said:


> We still talking about RB? If I didn't know any better Dave, I'd say you're speaking from experience!
> 
> I find that auctions, unless you have the right crowd, aren't always condusive to my wooden shoe negotiations.


I've never bought anything from RB butI've been to lots of their sales. I even flew to Regina for a large farm auction. I did buy the Oshlosk in an online auction that I wish I didn't. The friggin thing is hard to sell because no one in America has a passprt to come see it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That's pretty funny, 

Enjoying the rain day everyone? !!!


----------



## heather lawn spray

Pristine PM ltd;1045429 said:


> That's pretty funny,
> 
> Enjoying the rain day everyone? !!!


*YES !!*

I got to sleep in, get caught up on paper work and get repairs underway


----------



## Mr.Markus

ZZZZZZZZ....ZzZzzz.. WHAt?! ... Oh Rain....right . Thought I was at an auction.


----------



## heather lawn spray

mr.markus;1045433 said:


> zzzzzzzz....zzzzzz.. What?! ... Oh rain....right . Thought i was at an auction.


national lawnmower! Sold for $6000 to the sleeping man in the back corner!!


----------



## Neige

JD Dave;1045428 said:


> I've never bought anything from RB butI've been to lots of their sales. I even flew to Regina for a large farm auction. I did buy the Oshlosk in an online auction that I wish I didn't. The friggin thing is hard to sell because no one in America has a passprt to come see it.


I thought you had sold that thing. Dave I just picked up a bid packet to do streets in my town. Does your truck have a plow and a side wing? If I get the contract, you may have just sold that truck.

As for RB we spend loads of time there, and rarely buy anything. But once in a while you can get a great deal. You really have to go with a max price in mind, and stick to it.


----------



## rooferdave

http://i948.photobucket.com/albums/ad329/mongoose36/GTG with JD/HPIM4351.jpg

Neige.. here is a pic of the "thing"


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

And behind him, the Oshkosh.


----------



## Triple L

heather lawn spray;1045431 said:


> *YES !!*
> 
> I got to sleep in, get caught up on paper work and get repairs underway


Just woke up 

Im all smiles about the rain today


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;1045436 said:


> I thought you had sold that thing. Dave I just picked up a bid packet to do streets in my town. Does your truck have a plow and a side wing? If I get the contract, you may have just sold that truck.
> 
> As for RB we spend loads of time there, and rarely buy anything. But once in a while you can get a great deal. You really have to go with a max price in mind, and stick to it.


I havn't really tried to sell it yet but I have a guy that's said he's take it but he hasn't gave me the money yet. Yes it has 2 wings and a 1 way plus an 8 yard stainless salter. I'd rather sell it to you though. The Oshkosh would be a great advertising tool also.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1045440 said:


> Just woke up
> 
> Im all smiles about the rain today


Screw you Chad, I need to get on the fields.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1045439 said:


> And behind him, the Oshkosh.


Jon actually makes the truck look smaller. LOL


----------



## buckwheat_la

auctions are all about knowing the value of the item before you go, and having particular purchases in mind. I have picked up many things at great prices at auction (been burned a couple times too) the only reason i mention this auction is they have 20+ JD combines (all new or newer models), 20+ JD tractors (all 4x4)


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;1045440 said:


> Just woke up
> 
> Im all smiles about the rain today


That's ok Heather's still asleep. I don't dare wake her up if I want her to mow tomorrow!!


----------



## JD Dave

buckwheat_la;1045448 said:


> auctions are all about knowing the value of the item before you go, and having particular purchases in mind. I have picked up many things at great prices at auction (been burned a couple times too) the only reason i mention this auction is they have 20+ JD combines (all new or newer models), 20+ JD tractors (all 4x4)


I have as well, I just find RB auctions are really good for the seller. Plus late model John Deere auctions get even more attention. Your friend made the right decision going with RB. I will have a look online. The sale I went to in Regina had 30 Case combines all less then 2 years old and they all went for more money then I could buy a comparable one for here. This is why RB is a global force in the auction business.


----------



## grandview

Triple L;1045440 said:


> Just woke up
> 
> Im all smiles about the rain today


I'm with you on this. What's being behind one more day


----------



## Triple L

grandview;1045457 said:


> I'm with you on this. What's being behind one more day


Whatever dosent get done today, will get done tomarrow, If it dosent get done tomarrow, It will get done when it gets done


----------



## Triple L

#1 reason for not wanting to work today.....

Hedge trimming.....

The worst job ever, Expecially when your properties look like this one we just did


----------



## JD Dave

That looks awsome Chad.


----------



## CGM Inc.

hope they pay you enough for such a nice job!


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Hey Guys, Haven't been on for a while, hope everyone is good.

I need to do some "Brain Picking""

Had a little incident with the GrandStand last week. Was doing a steep hillside, that was still a bit wet.. Ya, Ya, I should have know better. and should have been walking. Should of waited until it was dry , And likely should have been using a 21"

Anyways, to make a long story short. It tossed me, side sideways, hit a rock and rolled down a rocky pond side. Pretty messed up, Frame is bent. I ended up lucky with just a broken finger and some bruises. looks like the repairs are going to be more than it's worth just heard today the insurance it likely going to write it off.

What I'm looking for is what you'd use in this situation. 
A run with properties from 4000sq/ft 38,000 sq.ft but one at 81,000 sq/ft The average is about 20,000 sq ft
Some VERY tight areas, but too big for a 21"
Some slightly hilly. 
Must be fairly fast, I do 14 properties solo in one day on this run. Yes long day.

Something small and relativity light (under 1000lbs) so I can tow with a smaller vehicle, the 14 properties have a total run distance of 245km.

Anyone have experience with the little Walkers like the MB Series ? they look like they have a low centre of gravity. but with the length might be a issue. How do they turn ?.

Another one I was thinking was the Snapper Pro 48" S50X. Great pricing on them right now. Short and maneuverable, but I'm concerned about them on hill.

Or maybe a walk behind with a sulky might be the best way to go.

Thoughts ?


----------



## JD Dave

Glad your OK John. Can't comment on the mowers as I very little about them.


----------



## grandview

Triple L;1045469 said:


> #1 reason for not wanting to work today.....
> 
> Hedge trimming.....
> 
> The worst job ever, Expecially when your properties look like this one we just did


Wish I had easy bushes like that to trim!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1045470 said:


> That looks awsome Chad.


X2-Kinda reminds me of the Smurf's mushroom village.


----------



## Elite_Maint

EcoGreen Serv;1045481 said:


> walk behind with a sulky might be the best way to go.


I got a 36" Ferris and it's mint!.....fits almost anywhere


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1045499 said:


> X2-Kinda reminds me of the Smurf's mushroom village.


Chad to young to remember the Smurfs. Plus this is a weather thread anyways.


----------



## Mr.Markus

EcoGreen Serv;1045481 said:


> Or maybe a walk behind with a sulky might be the best way to go.


You can't go back to a sulky after the grandstand. Maybe a guy your age needs one of these (LOL)





I looked at one for water retention ponds and drainage ditches.. waiting for the price to come down from $45,000. ......FOR A 48" CUT!!!


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1045470 said:


> That looks awsome Chad.


Thanks guys


----------



## Triple L

CMT awards are on for any one who likes country music.....


----------



## grandview

Triple L;1045514 said:


> CMT awards are on for any one who likes country music.....


I thought the Canadian music awards was called the Juno?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, Canadian Music Awards are called the Juno's, you impress me GV


----------



## Triple L

Wow we're getting the hardest rain I've ever seen in my life right now!!! Its stupid!

Somedays I hate Satellite t.v.......


----------



## cet

Triple L;1045514 said:


> CMT awards are on for any one who likes country music.....


Do you know there's a hockey game on.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1045557 said:


> Do you know there's a hockey game on.


and it was a good one.

The forcast has got my blood pressure up. The long range is rain every day. I guess Chad will be happy.


----------



## Triple L

Saturday and sunday looks nice with the rain but i could do without it monday and tuesday.............


----------



## DeVries

Are we going to get another wet summer and a dry winter like the last two years?


----------



## CGM Inc.

about a year after I took the course LOL!


----------



## Triple L

Congrats Man!

I've never had the ambishion to fill out the rediculus amount of bogus paper work yet... I kinda would like to have that hanging on my wall tho


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1045682 said:


> Congrats Man!
> 
> I've never had the ambishion to fill out the rediculus amount of bogus paper work yet... I kinda would like to have that hanging on my wall tho


Since I'm a automotive Guy I'm very familiar with ISO9000, QS9000 and TS16949 standards. They do the same thing now for salt :laughing::laughing::laughing:
At the end of the day document what you do, verify that you do what you said you do and document. You do 90% of it already you just miss the documentation part.

It's a 4 hour cours with a test....to be come accredited, certified is the next step, they come out and audit your process.


----------



## Bajak

It truly is sad when a guy from New York is the only guy that makes sense on a Canadian weather thread.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Bajak;1045821 said:


> It truly is sad when a guy from New York is the only guy that makes sense on a Canadian weather thread.


yea, but at least it's normal


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

rain rain go away I have soccer to play, a wall to finish, steaks in the fridge and beer to drink.


----------



## Triple L

There calling for quite a bit here but nothing yet, I got 2 tree's i have to cut down but dont want to get caught in the rain.... Kinda the waiting game right now...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1045854 said:


> There calling for quite a bit here but nothing yet, I got 2 tree's i have to cut down but dont want to get caught in the rain.... Kinda the waiting game right now...


my stuff... (beer and steak) is way more important 

Working on some security camera stuff right now. Night camera with 330 degree's view pan and tilt motion tracking. uploads over the net and connects wirelessly to the internet/router. Pretty sweet but havn't figured it all out quite yet.


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1045874 said:


> my stuff... (beer and steak) is way more important
> 
> Working on some security camera stuff right now. Night camera with 330 degree's view pan and tilt motion tracking. uploads over the net and connects wirelessly to the internet/router. Pretty sweet but havn't figured it all out quite yet.


Beer and steak sounds awesome.

What's the security camera for?


----------



## Mr.Markus

BBQ !! Lambchops w/ pasta salad MMMMMMm!! She knows I hate working in the rain.


----------



## buckwheat_la

musclecarboy;1045879 said:


> What's the security camera for?


? is this a serious question


----------



## CGM Inc.

We have been cutting until 2.30 PM and got caught the last 20 minutes. But at least everything got done for the week which I didn't expect.


----------



## musclecarboy

buckwheat_la;1045904 said:


> ? is this a serious question


Yeah.... I'm asking if it's for his plaza, his store, his house, a client, etc. It seems like a pretty high tech unit so I was wondering what he needed to keep an eye on


----------



## buckwheat_la

musclecarboy;1045925 said:


> Yeah.... I'm asking if it's for his plaza, his store, his house, a client, etc. It seems like a pretty high tech unit so I was wondering what he needed to keep an eye on


lmao, i am just being a sh!t [email protected]


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

musclecarboy;1045925 said:


> Yeah.... I'm asking if it's for his plaza, his store, his house, a client, etc. It seems like a pretty high tech unit so I was wondering what he needed to keep an eye on


actually its for almost all of those

Its for the plaza which will be sending the signal into the store and record digitally. my apartment is above the store so I am hoping to be able to make it so that if I change my tv to pc imput that with a cable running from the security system that it will show up on my tv, I wont be able to move it from there but I will be able to see and the tv in in the bedroom and the living room. if all this works it will be a great demo to show a few other people who I know are intersted. It will sell a few computers too. It would be great for a self storage site, construction site trailer ect. It can record to an onsite computer or upload to the internet. I just have to figure it all out. I figured rather then running 4 cameras I can run 1 that will be in the center and monitor the whole parking lot and front doors of all the units. The back yard will be next.

Last year at the end of highschool we had some cars keyed... one being my red truck. the year before that, at the end of school a few in the parking lot beside were broken into.
My 1 big tenant is enterprise rent a car. I would love my camera to catch some neighbor kids from up the street.

Its probably a little much but I like my bat toys.


----------



## Grassman09

A lil accident on my street. Tore the trailer and hitch right off the truck.


----------



## musclecarboy

Those guys are a joke, nothing is ever tied down


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mississauga drivers  worst kind out there!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Someone was pissed at the terrible Aeretion/driveway sealing job they did!

I hope no one was hurt in all seriousness, that must have been a decent hit to do that much.


----------



## Triple L

Thats crazy! It was a ford van tho LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ah yes, I agree Chad, it could have been a lot worse if they were in a Chevy. The van would probably have exploded!


----------



## Triple L

Atleast the trailer would still be attached..... 

Its scary to think the hitch would just peel off like that... Expecially with some of the loads I've pulled LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Think of the force, and it isn't meant to be taking force at that angle.


----------



## buckwheat_la

look at it this way, if that trailer hadn't of come off, that car would have just went through the trailer, and that would have been worse.


----------



## DeVries

Changing the subject here a little. Have or do any of you guy's used a blower truck for bark mulch? Does it work out cheaper than having guy's with wheel barrows doing it?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

We used to call in a mulch blower on large industrial/commercial lansdcape construction jobs and our larger commercial maintenance properties. In most cases it cost us the same, but done alot quicker, and it wouldnt tie up our guys for 3-4 days. I recommend it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Was the quality as good? Or was it a bit messy.


----------



## PlatinumService

we have used blower trucks in the past with our commercial stuff i always use hermanns out of schomberg they have been doing it for years its not messy at all they do a very good job


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Not messy at all Jon.


----------



## DeVries

Thanks for the replies. I've got a customer that needs their tree rings and beds around the house mulched. The problem for me is like John said tying a couple guys up for a day or two. To spread 65 yards of mulch would take a bit.

I think I'll go with the blower truck. They will even blow in soil and gravel with the same truck.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am really curious how it turns out. The most we have ever done at one site was 20 yards, would that not be cost effective? We had 3 guys there for a day and a half. Bit of weeding involved as well though.


----------



## PlatinumService

Pristine PM ltd;1046452 said:


> I am really curious how it turns out. The most we have ever done at one site was 20 yards, would that not be cost effective? We had 3 guys there for a day and a half. Bit of weeding involved as well though.


its might be cost effective if you need 3 guys a day and a half to move and spread 20 yards.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The problem is that we spend most of the time walking around. They will usually dump in two spots, but we are talking half a yard here, half a yard there, one guy pulling weeds before they dump, then spreading it out, building a fake edge with it. I figure with the truck driving around the complex, it would save a crazy amount of time.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1046452 said:


> I am really curious how it turns out. The most we have ever done at one site was 20 yards, would that not be cost effective? We had 3 guys there for a day and a half. Bit of weeding involved as well though.


 we usually have 40-80 yards per site, takes us 1-2 days including edging and weeds with 5 Guys.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

well I guess we have to crack the whip more! 

Anyway, I think my guys work fairly fast, but you would have to see our sites to understand the timing. 

Anyway, time to get caught up on quotes! Please let us know how the spreading goes.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1046485 said:


> well I guess we have to crack the whip more!


Industry standard is 1 yard / man / hour.... So ya, you need to crack the whip!

But I do agree, it does depend on the site ALOT....

This wheel barrow is worth every penny of its $3-400... 3 barrows to a yard.... Little too big for anything but mulch tho


----------



## CGM Inc.

We use the steiner for most of it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

For the most part we do small amount here and there, so I don't really know my numbers well for larger amounts. I should come up with a list of things we do, and see how you guys do them. I don't really know timing for how things should actually work, and seeing how some guys cut grass, I laugh, but then I realize that they still have the job year after year, so they must be doing something right.

That's what I love about this thread, keeps us on our toes! or me at least. Anyway, rain has stopped, a hedge trimming I must go.


----------



## CGM Inc.

I never looked at it the way a yard of mulch and 1 hour but we certainly price it that way! Good input Chad! 
We are hopefully a little better versus the average landscaper, a lot of good companies out there but even more crack heads. Here is a pic of my doctors office where I think for the last 6 month I have to quote it and find out who owns it. Do they get what they pay for or do they get shafted by the grounds keeper? 
I got called out of the blue by the owner yesterday 
Cutting bi-weekly  weeds and cultivating, etc. I guess I will be to $$$$ but it is a nice winter site 

Heads will roll if our sites ever look like that!


----------



## DeVries

Oh the good ole pesticide ban, makes our jobs harder that for sure. Beds like that are a disgrace they should be ashamed of themselves.

While we are on the topic has anyone tried the new "fiesta" product yet? I got a call about it yesterday from Green lawn, just wondering if it's worth the money.


----------



## CGM Inc.

I got the call too but haven't tried and most likely wont.


----------



## DeVries

I think we will give it a try and see what happens, the customer is willing to pay the extra for it, they have a commercial site that they want to get sprayed now as well. I'll give an update in a couple af days to let everyone know how well it works.


----------



## GMC Driver

Al - Lawrence is doing Fiesta too.

BTW - if you can find yourself some iron concentrate, you'd be able to do it too!!


----------



## DeVries

Hey Dave have you done any trials with it?

I'd love to do it myself but don't have the time to fool around with this, I'll try next year.LOL


----------



## GMC Driver

Just started playing with it - I sprayed a bunch around my place on Saturday, and the broadleafs are all turning black. That's even with all the rain we've had the last few days.

I'm waiting to see how long before it knocks them all out - I'll keep you posted.


----------



## snowman4

Just found out a Stihl two man auger got left out in the rain. The good news is it's a rental. The questions is, beside the obvious what should I do now before bringing it back?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I got an email from one of our commercial clients on Monday as well. Told him I would send him a quote, but have no idea on cost, and application rate yet. Any ideas?


----------



## DeVries

The quote I got for 20,000 square feet was $900.00.


----------



## Triple L

snowman4;1046559 said:


> Just found out a Stihl two man auger got left out in the rain. The good news is it's a rental. The questions is, beside the obvious what should I do now before bringing it back?


wash it and get it more wet LOL...

Maby im missing something.....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Should be fine. The filter will dry out.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Must have reached a mid June burnout period in the weather forum.

Things sure look nice this year.


----------



## buckwheat_la

You should see southern alberta right now, half the yards we do are water logged, and some low lying farms are completely wiped out.


----------



## DeVries

buckwheat_la;1046844 said:


> You should see southern alberta right now, half the yards we do are water logged, and some low lying farms are completely wiped out.


Did I hear right that there is about 150,000 acres that will not get planted out west this year due to the rain?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

When it isn't snowing, you get rain I guess. 150000 is crazy!


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;1046856 said:


> Did I hear right that there is about 150,000 acres that will not get planted out west this year due to the rain?


It's to bad but at least it helps the prices.


----------



## Cranky

Making lemonades from lemons, though I pity the crops.


----------



## buckwheat_la

DeVries;1046856 said:


> Did I hear right that there is about 150,000 acres that will not get planted out west this year due to the rain?


at least that many


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1046841 said:


> Must have reached a mid June burnout period in the weather forum.
> 
> Things sure look nice this year.


that does look nice!

is that one of the places you do work on or is that yours?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Looks like it was cut with care! Can't be his personal house! Shoemakers children!


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1046929 said:


> Looks like it was cut with care! Can't be his personal house! Shoemakers children!


If he has to report to the Warder when he's finished it could be his house.


----------



## DeVries

cet;1046931 said:


> If he has to report to the Warder when he's finished it could be his house.


Is that what you call her?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Not all the places I do are dumps!!!!

I was amazed that the camera caught those sunbeams, I'll have to use it in my promo material.


----------



## rooferdave

warm and sunny in Toronto p.o.p. zero ....p.o.b. (probability of beer) 100%

and that... is the weather for T.O. today!

roofer Dave over and out


----------



## PlatinumService

happy fathers day to all the fathers out there across plowsite


----------



## rooferdave

think we talked about this a while back, I am looking for a fuel transfer tank (gas) around 500 litres for my pickup to gas up my boat, anyone have one for sale or know a good place to buy one?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think I was supposed to look into that awhile ago... whoops, sorry I usually try and be a bit more reliable. Anyway, search for the posts about a month and a half ago.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I ordered mine from www.tidytanks.com
I looked for years (on and off) for something smaller than what TSC had that was Transport Canada approved. Finally just ordered from them.


----------



## Triple L

Some days you gotta love all the stupid toys that you have to have.....like power windows.... There are days that you love them and days after having to pay $650 to fix them that you wonder :crying:

Along with new rotors and pads for the rear breaks on my truck... Kinda wierd that the rears wore out first and the fronts still got quite a bit of pad left...Gonna spend lots of money on er this week....


----------



## musclecarboy

The second plane crashed near my house in as many weeks, WTF is going on??


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1047031 said:


> The second plane crashed near my house in as many weeks, WTF is going on??


Aim must be off a little.



Triple L;1047027 said:


> Kinda wierd that the rears wore out first and the fronts still got quite a bit of pad left...


Same thing happens to my chevys....I always attribute it to the slush hanging off my brake cable in the winter.
But you probably do lots of brake stands in yours.


----------



## Triple L

I always thought that was a myth but im not so sure anymore... The back rotors are absolutly F'D! Grooves in them and everything, and yet the fronts are in excellent condition... And its not like you can drive with the e-brake on cause all the buzzers go off so I guess it is true....

Never done a break stand with it yet, only attempted it once, and that was before the tuner and with good rubber and it didnt work out to well LOL

But a ford could have done one NO PROBLEM HAHAHA


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1047048 said:


> I always thought that was a myth but im not so sure anymore... The back rotors are absolutly F'D! Grooves in them and everything, and yet the fronts are in excellent condition... And its not like you can drive with the e-brake on cause all the buzzers go off so I guess it is true....
> 
> Never done a break stand with it yet, only attempted it once, and that was before the tuner and with good rubber and it didnt work out to well LOL
> 
> But a ford could have done one NO PROBLEM HAHAHA


We service our brakes every year and it helps alot. The Ebling probably doesn't do them any favours either.


----------



## Mr.Markus

You'd be surpised what hangs on that cable, and it just needs a little pull to engage the p brake enough to wear without triggering light and buzzer cause they're hooked into the pedal.
With the box on mine it's in full view and when I give it a kick the cable definitly raises.


----------



## DeVries

Does anyone buy mowers across the border? Just wondering if they are cheaper there. Looking for a 36" exmark hydro. P.M me with any info, thanks.


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1047048 said:


> I always thought that was a myth but im not so sure anymore... The back rotors are absolutly F'D! Grooves in them and everything, and yet the fronts are in excellent condition... And its not like you can drive with the e-brake on cause all the buzzers go off so I guess it is true....
> 
> Never done a break stand with it yet, only attempted it once, and that was before the tuner and with good rubber and it didnt work out to well LOL
> 
> But a ford could have done one NO PROBLEM HAHAHA


yeah weird i used to do alot of brake stands so i always attributed it to that but i havent done any on these new brakes and heard some squealing today and i already have grooves in my rotors..i usually get 100,000km per set of brakes these ones are only 60,000km i think something is up with my setup


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

we usually get 50000, but the plows and salt don't help. I assume 50000 is pretty low for most of you?


----------



## Triple L

Holy smokes, Even on my old 1/2 ton with those wimpy little breaks we got 65,000 out of them... Towing and plowing since day 1... My truck has 99,000 on it right now and the pads are good but the rotors are totally F'd and I've been having trouble bringin her to a stop since winter time so i figure Im gonna do them all.... I have no doubt I could get 120,000 out of them but its scary going from the 09 to my truck and comparing the breaks LOL


----------



## Triple L

I think CET is looking for a little help...

How do you guys think boss wings will hold up to windrowing such as this


----------



## cet

I'm stuck between a 9'2" or 8'2" with wings. 
I will have an Ebling on the truck also.

Has anyone used both the Western wings and the Boss wings.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1047195 said:


> I think CET is looking for a little help...
> 
> How do you guys think boss wings will hold up to windrowing such as this


I think Chris want the wings so you don't dribble off the other end. I think the 9'2 and Ebling on a Reg cab with full visibility out the rear will be the best combination of pickup money can buy but I've never tried wings before.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1047235 said:


> I think the 9'2 and Ebling on a Reg cab with A SALTER out the rear will be the best MONEY MAKING combination of pickup money can buy


This is what you meant to say


----------



## Mr.Markus

How much does an Ebling weigh.


----------



## TLG99

Hey fellas, 

I have been coming to plowsite, and in particilar this forum, for the last 2-3 years. I have really enjoyed reading and learning about everyone's experiences, both good and bad, in regards to plowing, equipment and all the b.s we have to deal with in running a business. Your advice and experience has helped me in my own business, in terms of dealing with customers, equipment purchases, employee problems etc., etc. Simply knowing that my own work related problems were not unique to me was a huge relief,lol. Just wanted to say thanks and that I intend to contribute to the forum and hopefully return some of the help that you have (unknowingly) given to me.

A little about me. I have been in the landscape/snow business for 14 years, 11 on my own. All my work is done in the Stoney Creek/Hamilton/Ancaster areas. The bulk of my work is condos, but we also do some commericial and high end residentials. I currently have 4-5 trucks, 10-12 employees and operate mostly Ex-mark mowers and Echo and Red-Max hand equipment. We also do some small construction work, mostly at the request of our condos.

Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## TLG99

Crap.....forget this was a plowing forum,lol. We operate Boss plows, SaltDogg and Snowex spreaders and a bunch of Toro snowblowers.

Thanks again


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Welcome to Plowsite.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1047320 said:


> Welcome to Plowsite.


x2.....................


----------



## TLG99

Hey thanks Johnny,

That is the funny part, I have been lurking on plowsite for a while now, I feel like I know your (on-line at least) personalities. Your "come-backs" in regards to some posts have seriously made me laugh out loud....in a good way, I mean. (btw..what has happened to Cre, cashed in the millions presume,lol)


----------



## TLG99

JD Dave, wow.......I don't know if I should say thanks or kneel down and kiss your pinkie ring,lol....a well deserved, much respected man around here....thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

TLG99;1047328 said:


> (btw..what has happened to Cre, cashed in the millions presume,lol)


He is now doing what you used to do! We wish him all the best! I am in the process of booking a trip to Ottawa. Going to tourist it up! Museums, Parliament, River rafting, Mint, GG Residence, trip to see Cre!, I am actually serious, expect for the trip to see Cre. Second Week of July.

Anyway, welcome, as well, good to have another stupid person like me in Condo's! Do you do alot of work for Wilson Blanchard? I know they are big out your way, I heard they just got busted for fraud!

Jon


----------



## buckwheat_la

TLG99 welcome, always happy to meet a fellow Canadian snow removal specialist


----------



## TLG99

Pristine PM ltd;1047337 said:


> He is now doing what you used to do! We wish him all the best! I am in the process of booking a trip to Ottawa. Going to tourist it up! Museums, Parliament, River rafting, Mint, GG Residence, trip to see Cre!, I am actually serious, expect for the trip to see Cre. Second Week of July.
> 
> Anyway, welcome, as well, good to have another stupid person like me in Condo's! Do you do alot of work for Wilson Blanchard? I know they are big out your way, I heard they just got busted for fraud!
> 
> Jon


I have not heard of any problems at W.B, but thanks for the heads up...yeah, I have a few sites with them, but more with Property Management Guild and a few smaller firms...and yes condo's can be huge PITA's, but the 12 month income is sure helpful


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

If you ever get paid!!! Anyway really good to have you active, do you do alot of full service? Driveways and steps? That is my downfall.


----------



## TLG99

Pristine PM ltd;1047342 said:


> If you ever get paid!!! Anyway really good to have you active, do you do alot of full service? Driveways and steps? That is my downfall.


Honestly, I really can't complain about payment with these guys, a few slow payers, but no defaults. My biggest pet peeves are petty complaints (ususally ******** too btw) and expecting too much for the money we are getting...good news is lots of extras, nothing big, but a few jobs to fatten the monthly invoice


----------



## Triple L

TLG99 - You'll have to make it out to the next Get Together.... Welcome!


----------



## TLG99

Triple L;1047344 said:


> TLG99 - You'll have to make it out to the next Get Together.... Welcome!


Triple L thanks for the welcome, but I think the next get together I'm going to is with my wife and kids, lol. I don't know about you guys, but this rain is killing me..lots of long days, plus I'm having a ton of employee issue's this year


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1047337 said:


> I am in the process of booking a trip to Ottawa. Going to tourist it up! Museums, Parliament, River rafting, Mint, GG Residence, trip to see Cre!, I am actually serious, expect for the trip to see Cre. Second Week of July.


Don't you have this week off for the G20.



TLG99;1047347 I don't know about you guys said:


> Right to the weather....you won't fit in at all Welcome. (@$%$ ungrateful employees, I almost fired me yesterday.)


----------



## CGM Inc.

What are employee issues?
Mine are never here to have issues with me


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Does anyone ever get sick of their employees or employees in general? 

Had some truck issues this week. One was a recurring problem with a powerstroke, which decided it wanted the day off everytime it got wet. It took a day off last week and another one this week. Finally got that resolved after 3 years and 4 mechanics later. Another starter crapped out on me at the gas station. Funny thing is I had just gone through the Tims drive thru a minute earlier and it started fine after I placed my order. 

Did we have an earthquake today?


----------



## heather lawn spray

JohnnyRoyale;1047442 said:


> Did we have an earthquake today?


YES

Check CBC news 5.0 centred near Ontario Quebec border


----------



## TLG99

Buckwheat, Mr. Markus, thanks for the welcome.

Johnny...Its safe to say that employees have been my biggest compalint/problem since I have started. This year I lost or fired 4 guys who had been with me for a few years. The guys I lost were just due to school or career change (no hard-feelings), and the guys I had to let go were just idiots. I put up with way too much over the years and finally decided enough was enough and let them go. I should have fired and replaced them long ago, but I always thought that the devil you know is better then the devil you don't, if you know what I mean. Not anymore though, i put an ad in the paper a few weeks back asking for a minium of 2 yrs. experience...within 2 days 73 resumes were sent in,....within one week a total 133. My point is there is still many people looking for work, screw the guys who don't want to, just be prepared to sort through a bunch of resumes and hopefully land someone who's good.


----------



## TLG99

Pristine PM ltd;1047342 said:


> do you do alot of full service? Driveways and steps? That is my downfall.


Unfortuanately, yes...about 7 of our sites are full service. I am still trying to find the most efficient way to get our sidewalk crews done quicker. Driveways are huge time consumers and really slow the guys down, especially in big snows.

I have a guy coming in tomorrow for his first day with us. His resume says he worked for Pristine Pm, out Scarborough way, owners name is Jon. Has to be you, no?? I don't think it would be fair to give his name on here, maybe I could pm you, tell me what to look forward to,lol. For what it's worth, he said many positive things about you guys.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1047442 said:


> Did we have an earthquake today?


I heard it was Harper's ego landing!


----------



## Triple L

TLG99;1047450 said:


> His resume says he worked for Pristine Pm, out Scarborough way, owners name is Jon.


Now thats funny :laughing:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

TLG99;1047450 said:


> His resume says he worked for Pristine Pm, out Scarborough way, owners name is Jon. Has to be you, no?? .


Small world...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Small world indeed. email me, [email protected] pristineproperty.ca

I think our count is between 1800-2000 full service units. Bobcats are the only way to go. 6 seater F-350's are also the only way to go.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Pristine PM ltd;1047481 said:


> Small world indeed. email me, [email protected] pristineproperty.ca
> 
> I think our count is between 1800-2000 full service units. Bobcats are the only way to go. 6 seater F-350's are also the only way to go.


Bobcats _with blowers_ are even _more_ fun!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

To much damage with blowers I would think. It is alot easier to back drag and get rid of the snow. It is hard to blow perfectly onto a little patch of grass and you have no room quick soon.

What is funny is that I received an email today from a craigslist ad awhile back and sure enough, he used to work for us as well. He was young and not the most reliable due to school though. It is always funny to me what people put as their duties on resumes.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Pristine PM ltd;1047490 said:


> To much damage with blowers I would think. It is alot easier to back drag and get rid of the snow. It is hard to blow perfectly onto a little patch of grass and you have no room quick soon.
> 
> .


A couple of years ago the pile on the lawns did get kinda big


----------



## snowman4

Did some posts just get deleted real quick?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1047295 said:


> How much does an Ebling weigh.


Can any one answer this question?


----------



## TLG99

Jon, email sent

Do you mean 1800-2000 condo complexes?? If I understood that correctly, I'm having a heart attack just thinking about co-ordinating that, the man-power, equipment needed etc.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1047295 said:


> How much does an Ebling weigh.


If I remember correctly about 700lbs... but it also hangs out 3 to 4 ft


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*warnings*

Apsley - Woodview - Northern Peterborough County
8:01 PM EDT Wednesday 23 June 2010
Tornado warning for 
Apsley - Woodview - Northern Peterborough County continued

Radar is detecting a severe rotating storm possibly producing a tornado near Coboconk. Damage has been reported near Midland with this storm.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*enviro*

Fenelon Falls - Balsam Lake Park - Northern Kawartha Lakes
8:01 PM EDT Wednesday 23 June 2010
Tornado warning for 
Fenelon Falls - Balsam Lake Park - Northern Kawartha Lakes continued


----------



## cet

That's what I thought I saw but didn't want to guess.
Looks like it's going to be another long truck.


----------



## Triple L

Its 3' right on the botton, Myn weights around 900 with the twin lift...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

TLG99;1047498 said:


> Jon, email sent
> 
> Do you mean 1800-2000 condo complexes?? If I understood that correctly, I'm having a heart attack just thinking about co-ordinating that, the man-power, equipment needed etc.


no no, driveways in the complexes. We have about 60 condo's/ with a bit of commercial.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1047497 said:


> Can any one answer this question?


Sorry I missed this. 16ft is 835lbs.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1047543 said:


> Sorry I missed this. 16ft is 835lbs.


Thanks

Having trouble sleeping.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1047549 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Having trouble sleeping.


Looks like him and Jon.... unless they're seeing each other.

Daves video of the Ebling has me intrigued but some of the resi's I do are awfully tight, not sure if it I could get used to it. Looks great for my flat parking lots.


----------



## JD Dave

Jon wants to start seeing other people.:crying:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, Thursday is garbage morning. With the rain coming we went out super early.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1047560 said:


> haha, Thursday is garbage morning. With the rain coming we went out super early.


So what your saying is you and Dave met by the dumpsters


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1047562 said:


> So what your saying is you and Dave met by the dumpsters


No I think thats the polite way of saying he is trash.:laughing:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1047559 said:


> Jon wants to start seeing other people.:crying:


Are you checking in from Providence?


----------



## Grassman09

Hey johnny,

Saw part of your fleet in Oakville yesterday Joshuah creek hood. The front landscape work looks good. Lots of scrapers in that neighborhood its nuts.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Thanks-its a busy neighbourhood full of landscapers.

I personally haven't been there since last week so I dont know what you saw-my partner is on that job.

Its a nice project and should be finished next week. Complete landscape all around the house including inground pool, flagstone, interlocking, lighting, wood deck with glass railing and spiral steel staircase, irrigation, planting, lighting, water features etc. Will post pics once done. No expense spared for such a small lot. 

Reality is I'm thinking I should have charged more than I did because its taking a bit longer than planned because of the detail and access restraints. On the bright side. I picked up two more pools and another landscape job because of that one.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Sunny out now but it was raining this morning hard here. When it rains it pours....

got a call today from the Ministry of Revenue Belleville. On Wed a person will be comming here to do an audit on me and my business' :realmad: 

Randomly Chosen! Im sure its cause I don't fit some trend. 

I really hate this crap... they won't be able to justify their time here. There is no big whale to catch and this isnt the first time its happened. 

Im thinking she should have to work in the back office where the dog sleeps.


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;1047595 said:


> Thanks-its a busy neighbourhood full of landscapers.
> 
> I personally haven't been there since last week so I dont know what you saw-my partner is on that job.
> 
> Its a nice project and should be finished next week. Complete landscape all around the house including inground pool, flagstone, interlocking, lighting, wood deck with glass railing and spiral steel staircase, irrigation, planting, lighting, water features etc. Will post pics once done. No expense spared for such a small lot.
> 
> Reality is I'm thinking I should have charged more than I did because its taking a bit longer than planned because of the detail and access restraints. On the bright side. I picked up two more pools and another landscape job because of that one.


Wow nice, cant wait for the photos. We do work for a pool co, one of the owners lives in that area and he wanted to put one in but said the road is not assumed by the city yet. That hasn't stopped others from doing it, so i don't know why he wants to wait. I have to get myself more work in that area.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1047616 said:


> Sunny out now but it was raining this morning hard here. When it rains it pours....
> 
> got a call today from the Ministry of Revenue Belleville. On Wed a person will be comming here to do an audit on me and my business' :realmad:
> 
> Randomly Chosen! Im sure its cause I don't fit some trend.
> 
> I really hate this crap... they won't be able to justify their time here. There is no big whale to catch and this isnt the first time its happened.
> 
> Im thinking she should have to work in the back office where the dog sleeps.


It's allot easier for them to dick around the small companies then it is the larger companies and corporations. There was a story a wile back about Kelly Trailers and how the government pursued them to no end, real close to bankrupting them.

Give the dog some beans so it got some nasty gas and shut off the AC in the room. I'll bet they will finish there audit quick.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Grassman09;1047628 said:


> Wow nice, cant wait for the photos. We do work for a pool co, one of the owners lives in that area and he wanted to put one in but said the road is not assumed by the city yet. That hasn't stopped others from doing it, so i don't know why he wants to wait. I have to get myself more work in that area.


The subdivision where you saw us isnt assumed yet either. He'll have to post a bond with the developer and get his permission to install the pool, among other things, plus one with the town, okus one with forestry for the boulevard tree, plus, plus, plus,.. Oakville is pretty particular about what they want-just follow the application guide and it wont be a problem.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1047570 said:


> Are you checking in from Providence?


I decided to stay at home. I had alot of spraying to do and I could of left today but it seemed like a long drive and my dad didn't want to go. So much for the free trip. I'll be pulling in Bolton tomorrow night if everything goes as planned.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1047658 said:


> I decided to stay at home. I had alot of spraying to do and I could of left today but it seemed like a long drive and my dad didn't want to go. So much for the free trip. I'll be pulling in Bolton tomorrow night if everything goes as planned.


I feel your pain.

What time are the festivities in Bolton tomorrow night?

May take the Mrs out for a night on the town-after a couple of slices at Caruso's.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

DeVries;1046499 said:



> Oh the good ole pesticide ban, makes our jobs harder that for sure. Beds like that are a disgrace they should be ashamed of themselves.


Nobody seems to take any pride in their work anymore. Here's one Example I run into constantly. The prior contractor was paid to prune and maintain the beds. I would say not a thing was done for at least 3 years.

Not completely finished here but at this point there was 4 pickup load of trimmings taken out. (I Really need a gas powered chipper )

Before









After









Before









After


----------



## DeVries

This whole pesticide ban is a crock, I thought they were going to ban it outright, but it's s till sold in the stores. Makes no sence.

I had the application of Fiesta applied yesterday and today the leaves were turning already. So it works but wow is it ever expensive. May be a hard sell to some sites.


----------



## Triple L

EcoGreen Serv;1047684 said:


> Nobody seems to take any pride in their work anymore. Here's one Example I run into constantly. The prior contractor was paid to prune and maintain the beds. I would say not a thing was done for at least 3 years.
> 
> Not completely finished here but at this point there was 4 pickup load of trimmings taken out. (I Really need a gas powered chipper )
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


WOW, Real nice work there Eco! Its pretty hard most of the time to severly take back some stuff...


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries;1047685 said:


> I had the application of Fiesta applied yesterday and today the leaves were turning already. So it works but wow is it ever expensive. May be a hard sell to some sites.


Be interested to hear if you experience any regrowth after die back. Not hearing favourable long term results, but hey only been a month since it was approved.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Triple L;1047696 said:


> WOW, Real nice work there Eco! Its pretty hard most of the time to severly take back some stuff...


Thanks, I tried to restore some symmetry and balance to it. The Boxwood on the front had to go, Shame really. But to prune it back there would have been nothing left. The one at the back will fill out again as will the hedge on front.

And as always I put in a single Forever Pink Hydrangea in memory of my Mom, Every garden I do gets one. It was her favorite.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1047664 said:


> I feel your pain.
> 
> What time are the festivities in Bolton tomorrow night?
> 
> May take the Mrs out for a night on the town-after a couple of slices at Caruso's.


Things start around 6 but go all night. We'll hopefully pull around 7 but not sure. My wife is bringing the kids for a while not sure how long they'll last. Bolton is probably one of the best pulls I go to. 


EcoGreen Serv;1047684 said:


> Nobody seems to take any pride in their work anymore. Here's one Example I run into constantly. The prior contractor was paid to prune and maintain the beds. I would say not a thing was done for at least 3 years.]


Very nice job. If Triple L screws up my berm your next on my list.


DeVries;1047685 said:


> This whole pesticide ban is a crock, I thought they were going to ban it outright, but it's s till sold in the stores. Makes no sence.


I agree. You can buy it but you can't spray it.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Anyone know of any place locally that sells take-off truck beds at a reasonable price?


----------



## CGM Inc.

EcoGreen Serv;1047684 said:


> Nobody seems to take any pride in their work anymore. Here's one Example I run into constantly. The prior contractor was paid to prune and maintain the beds. I would say not a thing was done for at least 3 years.
> 
> Not completely finished here but at this point there was 4 pickup load of trimmings taken out. (I Really need a gas powered chipper )


Hope you get paid well enough to do the job! When we get new sites we expierience the same, no one cares but if you do a site like that for 3 years you made good money if you don"t prune and loose the contract after 

Starting a new place you also want to make an impact so they see you care! Nice Job!

Always seems to be a game to try and see with how little effort you can get by without getting caught.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

JohnnyRoyale;1047726 said:


> Anyone know of any place locally that sells take-off truck beds at a reasonable price?


Did you try Cookstown Auto wreckers. Pretty close to you . I got a bed a few years back from them. If it's for a newer truck, What about trying body builders ?



Cedar Grounds;1047730 said:


> Hope you get paid well enough to do the job! When we get new sites we expierience the same, no one cares but if you do a site like that for 3 years you made good money if you don"t prune and loose the contract after
> 
> Starting a new place you also want to make an impact so they see you care! Nice Job!
> 
> Always seems to be a game to try and see with how little effort you can get by without getting caught.


Pays well, Most Lawyers would be happy with the $ per hour I made on that. But then again I work non stop without breaks so it took me about 6 hours. The Wifey was off that day so gave me a hand. She discovered it was a lot different than working on a keyboard all day  Those are the kind of jobs I enjoy doing when you see a big change. Because they were so happy with that one, They asked me to do 7 others.

DeVries, What pesticide ban ? It must be legal if they still sell it in Lowes and Walmart.
(At least that's what customers say)


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;1047685 said:


> This whole pesticide ban is a crock, I thought they were going to ban it outright, but it's s till sold in the stores. Makes no sence.
> 
> I had the application of Fiesta applied yesterday and today the leaves were turning already. So it works but wow is it ever expensive. May be a hard sell to some sites.


I have only seen Round Up in ready to use but no Killex. Need Killex.



Mr.Markus;1047697 said:


> Be interested to hear if you experience any regrowth after die back. Not hearing favourable long term results, but hey only been a month since it was approved.


I sprayed a few dandelions 3 weeks back and at 1st it dried some right out now I noticed bright green leaves growing back with a vengeance. Does not work so well on the really big leaf stuff like Greater Plantain or Cats ear. You get a lil browning of the leaf and that is about all. You still need something that will kill clover and other non broad leaf weeds.


----------



## TLG99

Pristine PM ltd;1047542 said:


> no no, driveways in the complexes. We have about 60 condo's/ with a bit of commercial.


Yep, that makes more sense...still quite a workload. We maintain approx. 65 sites throughout the growing season,..31 condos and the remaining a mix of commercial and residential.

In winter that number drops to approx. 40 sites,...24 condos, the smaller commercial sites and a few "too rich to shovel my own snow" residentials. The condos we maintain in summer, but not winter, is due to them having a previous sub-contractor that they were happy with and some of the larger industrial/commercial props. have their own loaders to mange the snow.

All our condos have side-walks to maintain and 6 or 7 are full service...driveways and walks.

By the way, new guy is working out so far (2 days in). Thanks for the feed-back!


----------



## musclecarboy

TLG99;1047811 said:


> a few "too rich to shovel my own snow" residentials


I don't understand people that shovel snow but have someone cut the grass. Its such a pain to shovel snow but you can at least schedule grass here and there throughout your week. Residentials for snow are such a pain!


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1047869 said:


> I don't understand people that shovel snow but have someone cut the grass. Its such a pain to shovel snow but you can at least schedule grass here and there throughout your week. Residentials for snow are such a pain!


I do about 40 resis for lawn maintenance, and out of those 40 i think we do 4 for snow removal.... Aint that funny! But I do agree with you, they all say they need the exercise 

Its all good tho, Resi's aint nothing but a big PITA! Its kinda like, the only reason im doing your house is so i can do your commercial property type of deal...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Alot of people don't like power equipment, but will pick up a shovel, ontop if they don't feel like doing it and the sun comes out they might get lucky and it will melt, but you can just let your grass sit and grow. I use to really like cutting grass but now I just sneeze my head off. 

TripleL didn't you go to the symposium? Anyone?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

HST is bugging me already. I had to hand out the new rent amounts to all the tenants in the plaza and most went up $140 to $200 a month and it just wasnt fun being like "here is the new amount... I know its more but its not like Im raising it its the govt" The next part of the equasion is that come Jan everyone has a raise built into their lease. I don't like being the bad news guy. 

Ive got 2 trucks that have to be emmissions tested and the place I had an appointment booked with went bust. Closed no sign of anyone.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

if you guys want to see the camera setup Im working on you can check this link out

rentall.dyndns.org

it should be live for saturday, you might have to install the plugin but it will be of the back counter of the store. 

there is no password or username for today. let me know if you think its clear ect 
and if you see any movement how it looks. eventually it will be pan tilt zoom and night
but for right now im just testing the uploading and clarity of the site.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1047885 said:


> HST is bugging me already. I had to hand out the new rent amounts to all the tenants in the plaza and most went up $140 to $200 a month and it just wasnt fun being like "here is the new amount... I know its more but its not like Im raising it its the govt" The next part of the equasion is that come Jan everyone has a raise built into their lease. I don't like being the bad news guy.
> 
> Ive got 2 trucks that have to be emmissions tested and the place I had an appointment booked with went bust. Closed no sign of anyone.


The store owners will collect the HST back so I wouldn't feel to bad.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ya I hear ya. most are service providers so their prices go up to the end user also.
haircuts, autoglass replacements/fix, car rental.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Nice Stripes Dean!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1047658 said:


> I decided to stay at home. I had alot of spraying to do and I could of left today but it seemed like a long drive and my dad didn't want to go. So much for the free trip. I'll be pulling in Bolton tomorrow night if everything goes as planned.


I was just reading new threads
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=103169

seems there has been jddave sightings. maybe grandview is dressed up like you and taking all your celebrity status for most sima signups :laughing:... either that or he is there with your wife


----------



## Daner

Hey All I hope this year we have more snow

I'm looking for a Kubota Mini X to do small jobs, any one have any seat time on a U25,
or a kx45, or a KX-71 ??


----------



## Triple L

Daners still alive!!! Havent seen you on in quite a while buddy....


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Daner;1047918 said:


> Hey All I hope this year we have more snow
> 
> I'm looking for a Kubota Mini X to do small jobs, any one have any seat time on a U25,
> or a kx45, or a KX-71 ??


kx45? you mean 41 I assume.. We went with bobcat 323 over that machine when we looked at them years back.

We tested out a u25 but purchased the kx71-3, when we compared the two. Both are great machines, but u25 for us the clear swing was not worth the lack of depth and lift. Also I was not sold on the idea having my counter weight so close to the middle/turn table. 
We were replacing our old john deere 30 (machine was a 22 year old tank that still ran like new)

Kubota rodeo (likely going to give it a try for jokes) is coming to town in the mid july or so, they might be the models on display/used in the challenges. the Kubota compact tractor loader will be there.

http://kubota.ca/en/content.aspx?type=Events&title=2010_Kubota_Excavator_Rodeo_Series


----------



## Daner

Triple L;1047920 said:


> Daners still alive!!! Havent seen you on in quite a while buddy....


:bluebouncy Yes and still kicken LOL:waving:



Bruce'sEx;1047921 said:


> We tested out a u25 but purchased the kx71-3, when we compared the two. Both are great machines, but u25 for us the clear swing was not worth the lack of depth and lift. Also I was not sold on the idea having my counter weight so close to the middle/turn table.
> We were replacing our old john deere 30 (machine was a 22 year old tank that still ran like new)
> 
> Kubota rodeo (likely going to give it a try for jokes) is coming to town in the mid july or so, they might be the models on display/used in the challenges. the Kubota compact tractor loader will be there.
> 
> http://kubota.ca/en/content.aspx?type=Events&title=2010_Kubota_Excavator_Rodeo_Series


Hey Bruce:waving:...I will have to look at the specs again between the U25 and the KX 71....Thats the 2 that I have my eye on now......I think the KX44 will be too small for digging hard soil and good ole rocks: And Yes I ment the KX41


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Daner;1047922 said:


> :bluebouncy Yes and still kicken LOL:waving:
> 
> Hey Bruce:waving:...I will have to look at the specs again between the U25 and the KX 71....Thats the 2 that I have my eye on now......I think the KX44 will be too small for digging hard soil and good ole rocks: And Yes I ment the KX41


The main thing was we had a 3 ton class excavator, and looking at the u25, it's a 2.5 ton class, and counter weight near center, so lift wasn't close to what we had. the u35 is too wide for the areas we commonly have to work in. the kx71 was not a clear swing, but it had the depth, the lift, and width we needed, and even that it was not clear swing it's about 8 inches shorter on ass end overhang then what we had before.

I also find that the u25 and bobcat 425 (similar machine) had alittle more bounce in them when working cause of the lack of counter weight overhang. I've been running the compact excavator for a long time, and with out old john deere, I'd hang 2- 3 over the edge of a hole with no fear, the kx71, i'll hang over but not as far as the john deere, the u25 when we demo'd it didn't feel right when attempting to hang over an edge, again for me I think thats just the counter weight being so close to the middle of the machine.

Kx71 so far as been an amazing machine, it's long reach then what we had, makes a big difference, a little more power, and the fact that it had the same decent sized h&H bucket on it that we had on the john deere, unlike alot of machines now that have undersized buckets.


----------



## Daner

Bruce, Thanks for that Info, I have been looking around, And the KX71, and the U25 are hard to find (Used). theres lots in theUS but not around here
Cheers
Dan


----------



## Neige

musclecarboy;1047869 said:


> I don't understand people that shovel snow but have someone cut the grass. Its such a pain to shovel snow but you can at least schedule grass here and there throughout your week. Residentials for snow are such a pain!


I have to disagree about the residentials, I would love to do thousands more.



Triple L;1047876 said:


> I do about 40 resis for lawn maintenance, and out of those 40 i think we do 4 for snow removal.... Aint that funny! But I do agree with you, they all say they need the exercise
> 
> Its all good tho, Resi's aint nothing but a big PITA! Its kinda like, the only reason im doing your house is so i can do your commercial property type of deal...


I really think when you explain your trigger depth, and have them sign a well detailed contract, residential becomes very interesting.



MIDTOWNPC;1047882 said:


> Alot of people don't like power equipment, but will pick up a shovel, ontop if they don't feel like doing it and the sun comes out they might get lucky and it will melt, but you can just let your grass sit and grow. I use to really like cutting grass but now I just sneeze my head off.
> 
> TripleL didn't you go to the symposium? Anyone?


I was there and did not come across many from PS. Congrats to JD for winning recruiter of the year. I have your trophy JD, most likely coming up later this week so will call you.
Lets give a big hand to Clapper, he won the excellence in buisness award. Had a great time, hopefully more can make it next year.


----------



## creativedesigns

Hey yea, its Cre here dropin' a line to say "Whats-Up'! :bluebounc

Hope everythings goin well for everyone & keepin' busy. Were swamped with interlock projects just like Mr. Royal this year! 

Oh, & JD....stop sending those secret e-mails to the wifey.


----------



## JD Dave

Thanks Paul.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

creativedesigns;1048255 said:


> Hey yea, its Cre here dropin' a line to say "Whats-Up'! :bluebounc
> 
> Hope everythings goin well for everyone & keepin' busy. Were swamped with interlock projects just like Mr. Royal this year!
> 
> Oh, & JD....stop sending those secret e-mails to the wifey.


He's alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowman4

Who's Creative Designs?


----------



## A.K_Donaldson

*Sub contractor help*

Hey I was told I could get some help here from some fellow canadians. Was wondering how much the average subcontractor gets paid an hour. Im in the northumberland Quinte and somewhat Kawartha area. Was also wondering what you would get paid an hour if you were to be a labourer for a snowplow contractor. I know every contractor pays different for new guys but just an average for someone starting out to have a general idea. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## cet

As a labourer do you mean shoveler or are you looking to drive one of his trucks? I would think some guys pay as low as $15/hour and up to $35. The amount of work would depend on how busy he is and if his accounts are zero tolerance. Zero tolerance accounts require more work and lower triggers making for more work. A lot of guys will pay a stand by and a lower per hour amount but at least you are guaranteed some income on a winter like last year.
Subs would make between $65 and $90/hour.


----------



## rooferdave

ok, first of all it is cooler today and sunny in the G20 police state. Question for midtown, I am working in Coburg in two weeks, any ideas on hotels to stay at? Going to be there for about a week, also considering bring my boat and sleeping on it. Do you know anything about boat accomodations there? I thought I saw a marina by city hall.

Dave


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

A.K_Donaldson;1048404 said:


> Hey I was told I could get some help here from some fellow canadians. Was wondering how much the average subcontractor gets paid an hour. Im in the northumberland Quinte and somewhat Kawartha area. Was also wondering what you would get paid an hour if you were to be a labourer for a snowplow contractor. I know every contractor pays different for new guys but just an average for someone starting out to have a general idea. Thanks for all the help.


Hey Im in Cobourg. Cet's numbers might be a little high for out area but who knows. What are you looking to do? When you mean per hour do you mean you have your own truck and plow and want to sub?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

rooferdave;1048409 said:


> ok, first of all it is cooler today and sunny in the G20 police state. Question for midtown, I am working in Coburg in two weeks, any ideas on hotels to stay at? Going to be there for about a week, also considering bring my boat and sleeping on it. Do you know anything about boat accomodations there? I thought I saw a marina by city hall.
> 
> Dave


 I would suggest the Comfort Inn. PM Me and I will give you a contact. I look after all the computers they break. Cobourg eh? Waterfront festival is this weekend. Thurs nights are wing nights all over town. 2lbs and a pitcher $20 Might have to be your turn to buy... pm and I will give you my number.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1048438 said:


> Cet's numbers might be a little high for out area but who knows.


I'd agree with that to, aint nobody making $90 an hour plowing out my way either....


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;1048445 said:


> I'd agree with that to, aint nobody making $90 an hour plowing out my way either....


unless you include free salt with every plowing!!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

We pay 2 of our brokers $100 an hour, both have wideouts and knock out sites like nobody business.
Ones actually a woman who can plow better than my best guys. Others get $85.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1048462 said:


> We pay 2 of our brokers $100 an hour, both have wideouts and knock out sites like nobody business.
> Ones actually a woman who can plow better than my best guys. Others get $85.


Productivity is more important than the actual $/hr so your getting your money's worth. Also start/finish times how many hours/season and if someone is available 24/7 dictates how much the rate should be.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1048463 said:


> Productivity is more important than the actual $/hr so your getting your money's worth. Also start/finish times how many hours/season and if someone is available 24/7 dictates how much the rate should be.


Thats how I see it.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Question for you west end guys...Are there any 24 hour salt depots in Oakville?


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1048465 said:


> Question for you west end guys...Are there any 24 hour salt depots in Oakville?


Your really a ***** for punishment aren't you? LOL


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

jd dave;1048484 said:


> your really a ***** for punishment aren't you? Lol










...............


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1048498 said:


> View attachment 77960
> 
> ...............


Expanding into Oakville. You might as well put a sleeper on your pickup for the winter.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Not intersted in extending ourselves that far from our Etobicoke yard.Its a different world once you pass Winston Churchill.
I'm asking for a buddy of mine who picked up some work out that way and doesn't have anywhere to store his own.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;814437 said:


> farmers almanac - toronto
> 
> Temperature and Precipitation November 2009 to October 2010


So how was June's perdiction?


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;814437 said:


> farmers almanac - toronto
> 
> Temperature and Precipitation November 2009 to October 2010


So how was June's perdiction?

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=38102&page=284


----------



## A.K_Donaldson

cet;1048406 said:


> As a labourer do you mean shoveler or are you looking to drive one of his trucks? I would think some guys pay as low as $15/hour and up to $35. The amount of work would depend on how busy he is and if his accounts are zero tolerance. Zero tolerance accounts require more work and lower triggers making for more work. A lot of guys will pay a stand by and a lower per hour amount but at least you are guaranteed some income on a winter like last year.
> Subs would make between $65 and $90/hour.


 Ya i was referring to sub work with my own truck and hopefully i will get a wide out blade by next winter. However i plan on driving truck for someone else plowing this winter If i can get in with anyone I will need trained im pretty fresh but im going for heavy equipment training in july for skidsteer back hoe excavator bulldozer and forklift dont know if this would help score me a job in winter maintenance or not but that will be my summer dirt work job. Well maybe I wont be subbing but will still like to know the going rates on average. Im 24 and would be available 24/7. Also how much do most guys get paid for stand by pay? Was also wondering how early should I be passing out resumes for winter work driving that is would october be to early or perhaps late september. Yet again all help is greatly appreciated. Thanks guys And midtown pc i thought i would answer both your guys questions in one shot instead of qouting both of you.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1048535 said:


> Not intersted in extending ourselves that far from our Etobicoke yard.Its a different world once you pass Winston Churchill.
> I'm asking for a buddy of mine who picked up some work out that way and doesn't have anywhere to store his own.


Thought maybe with all the money you're making; you were moving there.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, they wouldn't like his kind! Innisfil is a different world!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

We almost bought our first house in Oakville before we got married but couldnt deal with the mess on the QEW every morning-now its too rich for us hillbillies.

Ya Jon, they are a funny breed up here.

Just for the record I don't live in Innisfil but I'd take Innisfil over Scarborough anyday.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, hidden gem buddy, hidden gem.

See, Scarborough is all about areas. Don't live there, here's ok, don't live there, but across the street is fine. Scarborough has a terrible street just across the street from 900,000 homes. Funny like that.


----------



## TLG99

You guys were talking truck brakes a while back. What's your take on this situation??

I bought a new 09 Ford 350 back in Oct. 08. The truck now has just under 35,000 kms and is in need of an entire braking system,....rotors, pads, calipers etc., to the tune of $1700.

The truck is mainly my personal vehicle, with very limited hauling/towing usage in summer landscape work and I plowed 2 winters with it (although this past winter hardly counts,lol) . The truck was in a Ford dealership at 18,000 kms for an oil change, tire rotation and a few minor things. Nobody suggested (while my tires were off btw) that my brakes should be serviced and I had zero reason to think anything should be required...braking was fine, no noise, plus I have been able to get at least 50,000 on my other trucks (that are used almost exclusively for work) before having to worry about brakes.

I assumed this would be a warranty issue, but I was told because my brakes were not serviced at 20,000 kms, i was on the hook for the entire bill. Fortunately, I have a good relationship with this dealership ( I do alot of work for them) and they were able to reduce parts and labour, bringing the bill down to $1300, but I still think this is B.S, and plan to pursue the matter further. 

Any opinions??


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

All 4? I will look up some bills tomorrow. We have had the same thing happen, they just don't make breaks like they used to.


----------



## musclecarboy

How obvious was it that you needed to service them at 20,000? Is it all over the owner manual? That seems like total BS but if they have done what they have to in order to warn you to service them, you're kinda SOL


----------



## TLG99

Yes, all 4, could't believe it myself.

I took the truck up north for the weekend, came home and heard a squeaking noise in the front end. After a day and a half of squeaking, the next noise is metal on metal. I brought it right in and was told the bad news.

I have a 3 year, 0% finance on that truck, the payments are around $1100 a month and to be hit with a bill like that......yeah, I'm not too happy.

Jon, whatever you can dig up, I'd appreciate. Thanks


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

no prob, my partner keeps great records, I am not sure if we had all for done at once with calipers. I know we tried aftermarket once and they lasted less then 10000, so we took them back after getting them done at Ford and only got parts back, no labour. The guy was pissed that the Ford guy didn't follow the "code" and tell me to see him before Ford did the work.


----------



## TLG99

musclecarboy,

Your point about the manual is a good one and may be the reason that I very well may be SOL.

Honestly, I have not had a chance to look at the manual (I will tomorrow) but I have to admit that I am mechanicly challanged and use my foreman (one who was a former mechanic for Ford btw) and the advice of the dealership to at least give me an informed opinion as to whats needed on my trucks. The dealership in this case provided no feedback regarding brakes at 18,000 kms.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It can't hurt to write a letter...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Heysus....I don't want to start a ford, chevy, dodge, fanclub fight but brakes at 35,000. My first brake bill was $800 at 120,000. I ton... trailers all summer, plows and salts all winter (cept last one , just looked for snow) I have heard that sitting for a period of time can really euchre them though.


----------



## TLG99

I have not had a chance to deal with the owner of the dealership yet. That real is my go to guy there, and the gentlemen responsible for sending us a bunch of work. If that fails, at the very least, I will send a letter to Ford because it does seem like B.S to me.

I try to keep my repairs at the dealership limited to warranty work, because I find the pricing outrageous. It seems I can never leave the dealership without spending $1000. Drives me crazy!


----------



## TLG99

Mr. Markus,

I have heard the same about trucks sitting for a while and that is exactly what the ding-dong behind the counter was suggesting after I explained about the limited use. 

My truck moves every day,... just does'nt work very hard. It is a 1 ton work truck afterall, that has very little work use,...brakes should last forever or at least more than 35,000 kms.


----------



## Mr.Markus

TLG99;1048600 said:


> Mr. Markus,
> 
> I have heard the same about trucks sitting for a while and that is exactly what the ding-dong behind the counter was suggesting after I explained about the limited use.
> 
> My truck moves every day,... just does'nt work very hard. It is a 1 ton work truck afterall, that has very little work use,...brakes should last forever or at least more than 35,000 kms.


I agree.... (Did you just call me a ding dong?):laughing:


----------



## TLG99

Mr.Markus;1048602 said:


> I agree.... (Did you just call me a ding dong?):laughing:


No, no, hell no!.....after reading my reply though, I worried you may have thought that,lol.

My apologies.....only one ding-dong here.....Me, for getting screwed by Ford.


----------



## Mr.Markus

TLG99;1048603 said:


> No, no, hell no!.....after reading my reply though, I worried you may have thought that,lol.
> 
> My apologies.....only one ding-dong here.....Me, for getting screwed by Ford.


Don't apologise for me it's a step up.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1048535 said:


> Not intersted in extending ourselves that far from our Etobicoke yard.Its a different world once you pass Winston Churchill.
> I'm asking for a buddy of mine who picked up some work out that way and doesn't have anywhere to store his own.


I agree it's a different world that's why I was asking you.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1048607 said:


> I agree it's a different world that's why I was asking you.


I figured that much.

So back to my original question-anywhere to pick up salt in Oakville?

Employees are starting to make me sick lately-I used to be able to tolerate much more in years past, but can't stomach it much anymore.

Who's working today? We decided to put the day in today and take Fri off-probably the last time we'll do it this way. From now on if the holiday falls during the week, that's the day we're taking off. We sometimes try to acomodate and work with employees suggestions, thinking we're making them happy, then still have to hear BS through the grapevine about so and so's wife or gf being upset their man has to work on Canada day. WTF?? Seems like we can never win.

Are there any men with balls of steel who dont ***** about work around anymore? Or do we have to start importing mexicans?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

we are working, and taking tomorrow off. Everyone wanted it this way. They worked late this week to get everything done, didn't quite happen, but at least Friday won't be to bad for them.


----------



## heather lawn spray

We're working today and they get Saturday  off and no work on Sunday. They think that's a great deal. TWO days off in a row, woohoo!!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

heather lawn spray;1048621 said:


> We're working today and they get Saturday  off and no work on Sunday. They think that's a great deal. TWO days off in a row, woohoo!!


On edit:

They must appreciate your kind gesture...esp if they're used to working Saturdays. 
See thats my problem, I get 55-60 hours out of them from M-F and think they deserve Saturdays off, so we dont bother working Saturdays unless we lose a day to rain.


----------



## buckwheat_la

And such is the life of having employees. Most of us are taking today off, and working tomorrow and Saturday, but my maintenance crews decided to work today so that they don't have to catch up thursday on friday/saturday. And there is NEVER pleasing the women in their lives, it kind of makes me feel sorry for them. I have one guy right now who is going through a divorce because his wife didn't want him working overtime, but he wasn't making enough to pay their rather large debts, and mortgage, yet she wouldn't go get a part time job herself. He drives around a 1990 rusty nissan pickup, she drives a brand new Sorento (i think).


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Is everyone HST ready? Found this online and thought I'd share it...

Its a flowchart for trnsitional rules for services.

Here's the link...http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/E/pub/gi/gi-056/gi-056-e.html


----------



## PlatinumService

JohnnyRoyale;1048618 said:


> I figured that much.
> 
> Are there any men with balls of steel who dont ***** about work around anymore? Or do we have to start importing mexicans?


I hear ya johnny. My buddy Brings in trinidadians for 8 months of the year they never complain about work and work 6 days a week with no issues.... something to look into?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I only take rain days off, and then only if it's hard enough to get past the brim of my hat and soak my glasses.My boss is an a$$ a real slave driver. My last vacation was 2003 a long weekend in Louisville at GIE.:crying:

My wife is a very patient woman.


----------



## CGM Inc.

PlatinumService;1048631 said:


> I hear ya johnny. My buddy Brings in trinidadians for 8 months of the year they never complain about work and work 6 days a week with no issues.... something to look into?


and they wont complain about pulling weeds either!xysport


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Where do they live when they come?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

A.K_Donaldson;1048540 said:


> Ya i was referring to sub work with my own truck and hopefully i will get a wide out blade by next winter. However i plan on driving truck for someone else plowing this winter If i can get in with anyone I will need trained im pretty fresh but im going for heavy equipment training in july for skidsteer back hoe excavator bulldozer and forklift dont know if this would help score me a job in winter maintenance or not but that will be my summer dirt work job. Well maybe I wont be subbing but will still like to know the going rates on average. Im 24 and would be available 24/7. Also how much do most guys get paid for stand by pay? Was also wondering how early should I be passing out resumes for winter work driving that is would october be to early or perhaps late september. Yet again all help is greatly appreciated. Thanks guys And midtown pc i thought i would answer both your guys questions in one shot instead of qouting both of you.


Do you have someone lined up to work for? There are only a few players in the snow game out here. Most are excavating companies who give their guys work in the winter if they want it. Ive already got my guys but most start on sidewalks with blowers and move up. Who do you work for now? What do you do?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1048539 said:


> So how was June's perdiction?
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=38102&page=284


Ya. Yikes I had so much water in my back yard and ontop I had a 60ft long storm drain clock that I had to snake to take away the lake I had.

If you don't want that much snow cet, you should buy 2 eblings. If you want snow, sell a truck.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1048681 said:


> Ya. Yikes I had so much water in my back yard and ontop I had a 60ft long storm drain clock that I had to snake to take away the lake I had.
> 
> If you don't want that much snow cet, you should buy 2 eblings. If you want snow, sell a truck.


Picking up the new truck tomorrow. Already made arrangements to buy the Ebling. As soon as I get the plow I should have done everything possible to make sure it doesn't snow this winter.:laughing:


----------



## Bruce'sEx

cet;1048689 said:


> Picking up the new truck tomorrow. Already made arrangements to buy the Ebling. As soon as I get the plow I should have done everything possible to make sure it doesn't snow this winter.:laughing:


Picking up our new truck on saturday, couldn't pass on the current offers for 2010s..


----------



## cet

I bought a 2007. There are some great deals on the new trucks. I bought a 2009 last year and was happy with the pricing.


----------



## TLG99

We worked today and will be working tomorrow as well, nothing scheduled for the weekend.

I don't know how you maintenance guys can take an entire day off throughout the week, even if you work late to catch-up. Taking today off (or tomorrow), would mean we would have to work Saturday and I don't see how that's a better option.

On holiday weekends, a couple of the guys are off and we rotate them so everyone gets at least one long weekend off. The only problem with this is zero extras can get done because there is not enough bodies around, so it's just basic maintenance. Seems to work for us.


----------



## cet

We only have 4 days grass for 2 guys. We are light most fridays. We cut if there is a rain day through the week. We are on 24/7 for the winter months so I take it pretty light in the summer. The guys actually cut today so they could have tomorrow off and have a 3 day weekend.


----------



## Triple L

I have a 4 day mowing schedual to... Fridays are usually a shorter day... Except for today I was moving a little slower after the job we did yesterday... worked out being a 21 hour day... It was almost as long as a plowing shift LOL

So tomarrow will be a longer day...


----------



## Triple L

Here's something real funny that just dont happen twice....

So a contractor hire Triple L landscaping to do a job for him...
He also hires Triple L Trucking to haul his skid steer to the site...
Triple L stops off at Triple L sod farms to purchase sod for that job


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We try and not work more then 44 hours a week. So most of our crews got everything done by thursday night and are taking friday off. We will have a few complaints for showing up a day early, but no big deal.

We don't like paying time and a half, there is no money for that.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

You don't have to pay time and a half Jon.


----------



## TLG99

Yep, I agree with you Johnny...no time and a half required. Landscape gardners and a few other jobs are exempt. I do usually buy lunch on a holiday for the guys though.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

uh... you sure about that? Nurseries are, but I don't believe we are.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

When are young workers eligible for overtime?

The ESA requires employers to pay most employees, including young workers, overtime of at least one and a half times their regular rate of pay for each hour of work over 44 hours a week. If an employee and employer agree in writing, the employee can take one and a half hours of paid time off work for each hour of overtime worked. The paid time off must be taken within three months of the work week in which the overtime was earned or, with the employee's written agreement, within 12 months of that work week.

There are individuals and jobs that are not eligible for overtime, including:

* the installation and maintenance of swimming pools
* landscape gardeners
* growing, transporting and laying sod
* person employed as a student to instruct or supervise children
* person employed as a student at a camp for children.

I stand corrected, we just don't work overtime! ha


----------



## A.K_Donaldson

*Hey midtown*



MIDTOWNPC;1048678 said:


> Do you have someone lined up to work for? There are only a few players in the snow game out here. Most are excavating companies who give their guys work in the winter if they want it. Ive already got my guys but most start on sidewalks with blowers and move up. Who do you work for now? What do you do?


 Hey midtown Right now im working for no one im laid off I was a forklift operator and cnc programmer and operator in Cobourg but since the economy tank i got laid off and now just got approved for funding for heavy equipment training. There are a couple places I had in mind Town of Cobourg told me to bring in my resume as well as cooney excavating in trenton. Do you know if kelly services does snow plowing I know they have a municipal contract but do they do commercial and residential. Then theres scotland yard in belleville I could try or whites. I dont know of many other places i could try for driving for someone. Also does it help to have heavy equipment training when applying for a winter job especially when i need training on how to plow I get the general Idea but i bet theres tips and tricks i need to be taught. Help appreciated


----------



## PlatinumService

Pristine PM ltd;1048673 said:


> Where do they live when they come?


He built an apartment for them on his property and once a week his wife drives them to town to get groceries.
they never complain about picking weeds or sorting the scrap on the farm or sanding and painting the trailers they do twice the work for half the money and they make way more money here than back home so they are happy to do it all. but they cant drive and its hard to understand them.


----------



## GMC Driver

We all worked Thursday, and a bunch had today off (got there work done). A few others had a half day this morning.

I stayed in and watched the World Cup game - proudly flying the colours today!


----------



## DeVries

Nice Dave 

We were all in orange today.

Go Holland


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

A.K_Donaldson;1048793 said:


> Hey midtown Right now im working for no one im laid off I was a forklift operator and cnc programmer and operator in Cobourg but since the economy tank i got laid off and now just got approved for funding for heavy equipment training. There are a couple places I had in mind Town of Cobourg told me to bring in my resume as well as cooney excavating in trenton. Do you know if kelly services does snow plowing I know they have a municipal contract but do they do commercial and residential. Then theres scotland yard in belleville I could try or whites. I dont know of many other places i could try for driving for someone. Also does it help to have heavy equipment training when applying for a winter job especially when i need training on how to plow I get the general Idea but i bet theres tips and tricks i need to be taught. Help appreciated


Those are all people that plow in Cobourg. I would have to say its pretty tight knit however. Its very hard to get started. I started by buying a guy out, then bought another guy out, then started getting referals. Cressman has a pretty big crew of men. Im happy with the scraps that are left behind


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1048689 said:


> Picking up the new truck tomorrow. Already made arrangements to buy the Ebling. As soon as I get the plow I should have done everything possible to make sure it doesn't snow this winter.:laughing:


Spend it or give it to the govt. Ive been watching you have been doin a fair bit of buyin.
Good job you will love the ebling.

Nice weather today. Mixed some concrete and poured a few sidewalk slabs. Who needs the gym. ... 200 shovels and no membership fee.

Got a seacontainer delivered and going to make it into a work bench and storage area for things for the plaza. Ive rented every place and dont even have place for tools in the hydro room anymore.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1048837 said:


> Nice Dave
> 
> We were all in orange today.
> 
> Go Holland


 WTF!


----------



## CGM Inc.

.......guess that is how you get the job done! Go GERMANY!


----------



## heather lawn spray

You should move to Kitchener, that flag is on every second car


----------



## CGM Inc.

heather lawn spray;1048909 said:


> You should move to Kitchener, that flag is on every second car


LOL! Just moved away from Waterloo not even a year ago!


----------



## Mr.Markus

heather lawn spray;1048909 said:


> You should move to Kitchener, that flag is on every second car


There's a lawnmower on every 1st....


----------



## Triple L

I actually kept track of the amount of hours I put in this week... Came to 90 !!! Thats stupid! Some long weekend ah....

Dont you guys just love being your own boss


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1048955 said:


> I actually kept track of the amount of hours I put in this week... Came to 90 !!! Thats stupid! Some long weekend ah....
> 
> Dont you guys just love being your own boss


Well I guess you should have enough extra money to buy a lift pump then.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1048960 said:


> Well I guess you should have enough extra money to buy a lift pump then.


ya 2 or 3 months from now with the way everyone is....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Lift pump? Makes the truck go faster?


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;1048955 said:


> I actually kept track of the amount of hours I put in this week... Came to 90 !!! Thats stupid! Some long weekend ah....
> 
> Dont you guys just love being your own boss


You need to hire moe help

I'm waaay to old for that kind of shawinagins

My longest week ever was only 84, and it could have been before your _parents_ were born!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1048966 said:


> Lift pump? Makes the truck go faster?


Yes more fuel = more power.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1048992 said:


> Yes more fuel = more power.


= 90hr work weeks, my truck took $130 in diesel yesterdaywasn't quite on empty I thought.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yep, i don't think we are fully aware of how bad the HST is going to suck.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Getting all (well not all but you know) 13% back helps, it's getting the customers to pay 13% that will suck. Mind you for us, since we don't do resi in the winter, it's all commerical/industrial it doesn't change much since they write it off anyways. 

But like most things after the first few months, people get use to it and stop complaining.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think what we haven't felt yet is all of the extra diesel costs, extra tool costs, repair costs, it is going to add up fast and what little profit we make, will quickly go. We are going to have to redo our numbers for the future contracts. The write off's are one thing, the cash flow is another.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Umm, tools you've already been paying 13% I would think, and now you can write off 13% instead of 5, same with repairs. Sure fuel will be up a little for now, but I wouldn't be shocked to see that drop down a little and end up near what it was before the hst.

For us we are expecting a lot more problems in the summer with people (homeowners mostly, not our contractors) wanting to pay cash, when we still have bills to pay and need to put it in the books, so sometimes we might have to take a hit on the tax, or work into the price when we have a feeling they are going to want to pay cash to avoid the tax.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

With repairs, the labour was only at 5% wasn't it? Now 13? or is that not the case? The truth is that I haven't looked at a bill well in a long time, so I am not sure, but that was my assumption. 

I am just thinking of our biggest costs, and those were the first I thought of. I am sure there are alot better ones. I agree though, Cash is going to be offered constantly.


----------



## cet

Anything you pay HST on you get it all back. Therefore in business nothing has changed. I can see residential customers offering cash now because the savings will be 13% instead of 5%. They guys that don't need to deposit all their money to pay bills will be able to work for cash and spend the money on small non business related things.


----------



## musclecarboy

For business owners, its not a big deal. Like chris said, homeowners will be more willing to pay cash because of the savings. If you're making so little money that HST impacts your cash-flow enough to feel it, you should have reworked your numbers a long time ago.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, thanks Tom, tell that to my condo's for me!


----------



## TLG99

Yeah, condos can be stingy when spending the money, but I always feel that good, quality work at fair value is something that can't be ignored, and that is where a good property manager is golden. 

I increase my condos by at least inflation every year, (usually 1.5-2.5%) and more if I figured my intial bid was too low or more work was added than previously described . With proper counseling from a good P.M, most of the boards don't even blink at the increase. I think I have lost 2-3 condos over the years because I was "too high" on the price.

I believe this is because we do good work at a FAIR price and under promise and OVER deliver on our service. (easier said than done sometimes,lol). Too many cowboys out there now, bringing the standard down. Just my opinion.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

A good manager is the best thing in the world... but there is so much turnover at many of the companies, we sometimes never meet in person, then they are gone! 

Our biggest problem is expectations. Some properties expect the world, and we can only spend so much time there a week before we are losing money. 

When builders put crap mulch everywhere and then we have to weed it, expectations kill us. We start turning it, then get complaints that there is no more mulch, so we explain that we cannot pull all the weeds from the mulch every week, and they don't care, they want mulch. Sometimes a contracts wording doesn't matter.


----------



## TLG99

Jon,...I feel your pain,lol....I know exactly what your getting at.

I tell my guys that we have x amount of time on each property and to do what is most important and get out of there. Decide early what areas of a property are a big concern and keep them nice, identify the "condo nazis" early and make sure the area around their unit is perfect. 

I have a good relationship with most P.Ms, and a great relationship with a few who have been around for a long time and understand both ours and the condos limitations. The crappy P.Ms, usually have poor people skills and don't last as mangers anyway. I also find face time with condo members to be important, a quick knock on the door to see if things are good goes a long way at board meetings.

By the way, my favourite saying to P.Ms........we can't shine sh*t,...time to spend some money!


----------



## heather lawn spray

. . . and this is why I'm beginning to like industrial mowing more and more. Mow once a month and keep movin'. Mail the bill, cheque in 3 weeks. and repeat.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

heather lawn spray;1049104 said:


> . . . and this is why I'm beginning to like industrial mowing more and more. Mow once a month and keep movin'. Mail the bill, cheque in 3 weeks. and repeat.


x2!-I can't stand condos/townhouses and the idiots that run them.


----------



## CGM Inc.

I would say they are a necessary evil, we do approx. 1/3 townhouses in our customer base and I like it that way. Back in the days we ruled the townhouse maintenance market in Meadowvale I have been told.


----------



## A.K_Donaldson

*Mid town*



MIDTOWNPC;1048841 said:


> Those are all people that plow in Cobourg. I would have to say its pretty tight knit however. Its very hard to get started. I started by buying a guy out, then bought another guy out, then started getting referals. Cressman has a pretty big crew of men. Im happy with the scraps that are left behind


 Did you mean its hard to get started in your own busisness or its hard getting started driving for someone?. Also i forgot quinte equipment and town and country landscaping do plowing around here. WHEN is a good time to pass out resumes for snow plow driving?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

A.K_Donaldson;1049164 said:


> Did you mean its hard to get started in your own busisness or its hard getting started driving for someone?. Also i forgot quinte equipment and town and country landscaping do plowing around here. WHEN is a good time to pass out resumes for snow plow driving?


I ment both. Insurance will be a thing if you want to start up on your own or even sub for that matter. Also alot of business' are pretty tight knit here. Remember its small town... so you either know someone, someone knows you, you have put in alot of time doing something else ect. I have 3000 customers who have bought or fixed their computer here..... I have 6 tenants who all have customers..... atleast 60% of my snow customers I bought from existing contracts which were 13 years old. I would have to say the others switched from a referal and went with a seasonal contract for budget reasons, or I taught them some thing about snow. Some I just won the bid the first time and they have never sent it out again.

Getting on with someone else, well I have never tried that. I actually don't know anyone with subs or that does sub. 
Most guys start out on sidewalk duty.

In town not many residentials to plow, they all want that snow blower finish, and its pretty prissy. Out of town, I dont have many cause I didnt grow up out there ect ect. I dont know that you live on so and so's old farm type deal.

Its a game that is pretty hard to enter.

You could try Blake


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1049106 said:


> x2!-I can't stand condos/townhouses and the idiots that run them.


X3 cowboys


----------



## Triple L

So today I checked the hour meter out on the 09 silverado... 714 hours 

Thats almost 100 hours a month... Kinda crazy if you do the math... Thats like 2 weeks of 8 hour days inside the truck per month 

Crazyness....

I know, im crazy to, cause I bet im the only person who's ever done the math on something as supid as this


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I have had a 2010 for only a few months now... end of April maybe? As of today 11000 on it. I don't want to think of the hour meter.

Oh, and yeah, Condo's.... you guys know my thoughts.


----------



## TLG99

Hey Jon,

There must be some positives in condos for you?......It sounds like you service a bunch of them. There must be a reason you have chosen to grow in that direction.

Don't get me wrong.....they can drives you crazy with B.S requests, complaints etc., but there is many positives for me. The 12 month guarenteed income is a huge benefit. I am able to keep guys around for 12 months, even on snow-less winters like this past one.

We worked long hours all spring, but with the recent heat wave things have slowed right down. The maintenace guys finished at 2:30 today and the rest of the week looks the same.

Knowing you can at the very least invoice the same minimum each month (can't forget extras), sure helps in future business planning for me.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I like to bitc h, so that explains some of my problems.

I just find that good condo's are the best, but bad condo's are hell. I wish we received the same respect that property managers get, and that people had a better understanding of our costs of doing business and trusted the fact that we really would like to make them happy, but we need help from them to make some of that happiness happen. We can't make champagne out of frozen grape juice.

Yes, our contract that we signed in 2007 does say we will provide weed control with 2-4-D in it, no, we can't do that now and the amount that you pay us monthly wouldn't cover the cost of Fiesta... so no, we can't afford to spray that.

I am sick of the little screw ups that my guys do from time to time that cause such issues for us. Don't forget to roto-till the playground, don't forget to check that the guys closed all the gates, don't forget that little pile of debris outside someones get that they put there, but if we don't get, it will somehow be our fault.

We will continue to grow with townhomes/high-rises, but we will have our guys more and more involved with the PM's, so that they realize how the little screw ups cause huge amounts of stress.


----------



## TLG99

Hey, its not bitc hing, I call it venting and vent away my good man.....I get it.

All the issues you describe ( I hear them almost daily as well), take them for what their worth.....B.S complaints and move on. 

I find most P.Ms feel guilty about calling me with such non-issues and the people doing the complaining are not held in high regard in their own complexes anyway.

Our old contracts indicated 3 ferts. and 2 weed sprays. I was curious how other contractors were handling that now. We excluded the 2 sprays and added 1 fert. Price stays the same.

Time to watch a bit of the Yankee game, catch some sleep and prepare for another scorcher. 34C degrees here today...43C with the humidity. Can't wait,lol.


----------



## Triple L

I think alot of the stress can be solved by knowing when to pull the trigger and fire the customer....

I learnt that a few years back, and I dont take crap from anyone now... Just this spring a lady was complaining about something just absolutly rediculus like we mowed the edges too short meanwhile we didnt even trim, Or we came a day late and that want it done on thursday no ifs ands or buts I just say listen bud... Do you really think i give a hoot about your couple $$$... Nobody out here does a better job then I do so you can just piss right off and find someone else... She kinda caught on and hasnt said a word since... And you can live a life with a whole lot LESS stress and sleep at night... 

I know it kinda depends on the situation but I just do this lawn maintenace crap for kicks and giggles right


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The problem is that we need to grow, and need to grow on what we have, we are not in the position to be able to tell people to find another company. Talk to me in a year!


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1049267 said:


> I think alot of the stress can be solved by knowing when to pull the trigger and fire the customer....
> 
> I learnt that a few years back, and I dont take crap from anyone now... Just this spring a lady was complaining about something just absolutly rediculus like we mowed the edges too short meanwhile we didnt even trim, Or we came a day late and that want it done on thursday no ifs ands or buts I just say listen bud... Do you really think i give a hoot about your couple $$$... Nobody out here does a better job then I do so you can just piss right off and find someone else... She kinda caught on and hasnt said a word since... And you can live a life with a whole lot LESS stress and sleep at night...
> 
> I know it kinda depends on the situation but I just do this lawn maintenace crap for kicks and giggles right


I'm with Chad. If you know your quality and general professional manner, tell pain in the azz customers to piss off. I've always felt that there's no point to grow your revenue but not profit. Adding another truck should be making you an easy $25,000 net each year or it's just not worth all the BS that's going to come with it (employees, customers, maintenance, paperwork, logistics, blah blah)


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1049268 said:


> The problem is that we need to grow, and need to grow on what we have, we are not in the position to be able to tell people to find another company. Talk to me in a year!


Ive heard you say this as long as I've known you!


----------



## Triple L

For Sale

4 - BFG - Commercial TRACTION T/A's, 265,75,R16's.... Factory size for HD series GM trucks

Approx 25,000 kms on them, Bought new in November of 08, Plowed 08, Drove VERY LITTLE summer of 09 and Plowed 09...

Still a nice winter tire with decent tread left, Will post pics tmr

Asking $400.00 for the set!


----------



## TLG99

Pristine PM ltd;1049268 said:


> The problem is that we need to grow, and need to grow on what we have, we are not in the position to be able to tell people to find another company. Talk to me in a year!


I get the impression that you have forgotten more about running a maintenance business than I can ever hope to know, so I apologize if I'm preaching to the choir here.

Remember to make sure your profits grow with the growth of your condo count (factoring all aspects of growth, including stress). Otherwise you can become just an over-stressed job provider for employees who will never get it. Yes more money coming in but more problems, more headaches, more stress.....same profit left over.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

TLG99;1049274 said:


> Otherwise you can become just an over-stressed job provider for employees who will never get it. Yes more money coming in but more problems, more headaches, more stress.....


x2-Exactly the way I feel right now!

In fact just had the " *I think its time I move on to something else*" conversation yesterday with my partners. I don't think it went over very well.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I'll take your maintenance John!

anyway, plowsite, good place to vent.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;1049292 said:


> I'll take your maintenance John!
> 
> anyway, plowsite, good place to vent.


I figured you would, and for a price anything is possible.

You will find as time goes on that you will tolerate less and less the things you think you have to tolerate today.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1049262 said:


> I like to bitc h, so that explains some of my problems.
> 
> I just find that good condo's are the best, but bad condo's are hell. I wish we received the same respect that property managers get, and that people had a better understanding of our costs of doing business and trusted the fact that we really would like to make them happy, but we need help from them to make some of that happiness happen. We can't make champagne out of frozen grape juice.


All they see is that you take 300-400$ a month from them to cut grass and clear snow!
They are not aware that we only get maybe 10% of that chunk of change. Who cuts grass for 7$ a unit these days. College cuts charge 25$ now you shut up and figure 

We are growing TOO!


----------



## Neige

TLG99;1048744 said:


> Yep, I agree with you Johnny...no time and a half required. Landscape gardners and a few other jobs are exempt. I do usually buy lunch on a holiday for the guys though.


Here in Quebec time and a half starts after 40 hours, goes for landscapers also.



Pristine PM ltd;1049065 said:


> A good manager is the best thing in the world... but there is so much turnover at many of the companies, we sometimes never meet in person, then they are gone!
> 
> Our biggest problem is expectations. Some properties expect the world, and we can only spend so much time there a week before we are losing money.
> 
> When builders put crap mulch everywhere and then we have to weed it, expectations kill us. We start turning it, then get complaints that there is no more mulch, so we explain that we cannot pull all the weeds from the mulch every week, and they don't care, they want mulch. Sometimes a contracts wording doesn't matter.


A contrtacts wording may not mean much to them, but its iron clad for me. Its the only thing that protects you from being abused. I do agree that most contractors use crap multh, and very little of it.



A.K_Donaldson;1049164 said:


> Did you mean its hard to get started in your own busisness or its hard getting started driving for someone?. Also i forgot quinte equipment and town and country landscaping do plowing around here. WHEN is a good time to pass out resumes for snow plow driving?


Now



TLG99;1049239 said:


> Hey Jon,
> 
> There must be some positives in condos for you?......It sounds like you service a bunch of them. There must be a reason you have chosen to grow in that direction.
> 
> Don't get me wrong.....they can drives you crazy with B.S requests, complaints etc., but there is many positives for me. The 12 month guarenteed income is a huge benefit. I am able to keep guys around for 12 months, even on snow-less winters like this past one.
> 
> We worked long hours all spring, but with the recent heat wave things have slowed right down. The maintenace guys finished at 2:30 today and the rest of the week looks the same.
> 
> Knowing you can at the very least invoice the same minimum each month (can't forget extras), sure helps in future business planning for me.


I am sure the condo market has its advantages, and can be made to work out well for you.
I had gotten out of that market many years ago, we are now considering to get back in. Reason number one no one seems to want to do them. Secondly for us to increase market share without expanding our service area, they are the next logical choice. I will start in a test area, and have a very detailed snow response plan in place. Each condo owner will get a copy, and must sign it. If there are any deviations from the plan there will be costs involved. You will have to wait till next spring to find out how it went.


Cedar Grounds;1049296 said:


> All they see is that you take 300-400$ a month from them to cut grass and clear snow!
> They are not aware that we only get maybe 10% of that chunk of change. Who cuts grass for 7$ a unit these days. College cuts charge 25$ now you shut up and figure
> 
> We are growing TOO!


In all honesty I don't think many care that you make money or not. They want the world, for as little as possible. I think the HST will be the most difficut factor to deal with in the condo market.  its just to hot for one beer.


----------



## buckwheat_la

My own b!tching session about customers..... lost two customers this week, because of a new policy we put in place this year concerning customers that leave their lawns until they are 8-12 inches high (or higher) then phone wanting a cut at regular rate. Our new policy says that if it takes the guys more then 20min on a average sized residential lot, then there well be a additional charge, basically $1.25/min for lawns that are left more then two weeks without a cut. So I had 2 customers that fell into this category, one left it all month then called in, the other left it almost 3 weeks. the one that left it all month was charged $75 (her regular cut price is $24) for just over a hour, the other one was charged $34 (regular price is $23), both phoned said it was rediculous and wanted me to reduce it to the regular price, i explained what had happened, and why the extra charge (this policy was already explained in the spring letter we send out) both took their buisness else where!!!, WTF, neither one could explain why I should be Loosing money doing their places, because they were being too lazy/cheap, to have it cut when it was needed. Damn Residentials


----------



## JD Dave

TLG99;1049274 said:


> I get the impression that you have forgotten more about running a maintenance business than I can ever hope to know, so I apologize if I'm preaching to the choir here.
> 
> Remember to make sure your profits grow with the growth of your condo count (factoring all aspects of growth, including stress). Otherwise you can become just an over-stressed job provider for employees who will never get it. Yes more money coming in but more problems, more headaches, more stress.....same profit left over.


Knowing Jon I think he will apprieciate seeing your side of things. 


JohnnyRoyale;1049294 said:


> I figured you would, and for a price anything is possible.
> 
> You will find as time goes on that you will tolerate less and less the things you think you have to tolerate today.


My dad can't tolerate stuff anymore, he still like working but the day to day stuff is what kills you. I'm sure you already have something else in mind for work. Good luck in what ever you choose.


----------



## buckwheat_la

JohnnyRoyale;1049290 said:


> x2-Exactly the way I feel right now!
> 
> In fact just had the " *I think its time I move on to something else*" conversation yesterday with my partners. I don't think it went over very well.


Ive been in the place you are, sometimes it is best to just leave, however, there is something to be said for sticking out something too. Without trying to sound preachy, have you ever talked to a buisness coach? counselor? Sometimes these stresses can be worked out. JMO


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Thanks Dave. I do have a plan for the future and yes it is industry related, 

Buckwheat- A business coach or counsellor will tell me to do exactly what I'm proposing to do. In short, the gap between us partners and the future common goal has gotten wider, plus we are encountering way too many hurdles we really shouldnt be facing after 15 years of business. 

It's time for a change (for me anyways)-and if the other two partners want to continue on with the company they always have the option to buy me out. I know for certain I wont be buying either of them out. I am almost certain one of them will keep certain parts of the company running. 

The wind down won't happen overnight and we aren't seperating on bad terms either, At the end of the day we are all still friends, and family and I will help either one if they ask and know I can reach out to them if needed,


----------



## DeVries

While we are on the topic of condo's, I had a request from one of my biggest corporations not to cut any grass this week or next unless we get a lot of rain. Gotta love the dry weather, short day for my guy's on Friday. 

To bad it wasn't today, they could at least watch the Holland Uraguay game.It's to hot for only two


----------



## DeVries

We need a dutch flag smilie on here.


----------



## Neige

DeVries;1049393 said:


> We need a dutch flag smilie on here.


Definately a Heineken day today


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

For those of you guys that are out there in that heat today I give you  a round next time, I don't know how you do it. I wouldn't trade my summer desk job today. 
I did couldnt even handle not having air in the bobcat over the weekend when I did some work in the backyard with a drain. The drain pipe was so hot from sitting in the sun I had to wear gloves while holding it. Concrete sure did dry fast though. 

Im on day 4 of a CanadaRevenueAgency Personal and Corporate Audit. Its been a walk in the park so far. She might get me for not paying rent on my own apartment as a taxable benefit and perhaps personal use on the company trucks but see how things go. 


The first day she was here I was closed so I turned off the air and the desk was in the sun, it was hot, and the chair I gave her was a hard one, but then day 3, I was a nice guy and got a cold drink, nicer chair and gave her some of the files on the computer so she could sum them up. Big time saver  Made some of the parts go a little quicker  See what Thurs has to offer and hopefully she is done on Friday. From 2004 on she is doing. Personal, Plaza, Computer Store and I use to have a coffeeshop and another computer store in another town which are closed now. Its 4 lateral, 3 drawer filecabinets and 9 Banana Boxes. 

I didnt know this but you must keep every reciept, even if you have the visa statement for your fuel you must have the reciept to claim the input tax credit. they can deny otherwise. so if you think you are doing the enviroment a favour and not getting that reciept at the pump... think again... get it.
resturants... when you get the reciept. make a note on it. eg: MPC Tom re: 5 new pc's

My new thing is I may document almost everything I do. A daily journal perhaps. Just like snow records. a clipboard that says some of the things I did that day, so when the shat hits the fan you have some backup. 

When they audit, they start with the bank statements and go backwards: how much went into the bank $XXX each month for a total per year. then they take away what you said your sales were per month.. then they take away any loans to the company ect and then they start looking for other money that went in. Then they do the outs. They look that you break out the gst from your bills, when you expense them. They look at the BIG numbers. Then the EVEN numbers. 



Long post but havent been around in a bit.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1049396 said:


> Long post but havent been around in a bit.


Working in the heat doesn't seem so bad now.......thanks


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1049397 said:


> Working in the heat doesn't seem so bad now.......thanks


well ya when you put heat against audit.. i might take heat. but normally I just fix computers and look at daves youtube videos. 
Actually allergies is a big thing for me, I tend to lose my voice sometimes even.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, Audits suck, like I told you, I would be very surprised if she doesn't find anything on you. We go nuts at the guys when they lose receipts, for that very reason. It creates so much more paperwork when you have to show why you don't have a receipt.

Anyway, had fun at one of the condo's today. It is our fault that the heat is making the flowers wilt. We are paid to water them only once a day, this week we will be there twice a day, with a free miracle grow. Good times.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;1049322 said:


> Knowing Jon I think he will apprieciate seeing your side of things.
> 
> I know what I know, and I know I need to know alot more. I hope that TLG was kidding when he said he would be to busy to meet up with everyone. I think we should do something in early August, buffet it up or something.
> 
> Talking to you guys is always a good time.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1049413 said:


> JD Dave;1049322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing Jon I think he will apprieciate seeing your side of things.
> 
> I know what I know, and I know I need to know alot more. I hope that TLG was kidding when he said he would be to busy to meet up with everyone. I think we should do something in early August, buffet it up or something.
> 
> Talking to you guys is always a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> did someone say buffet. call a few hours ahead and tell them to ramp up the production.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, we are all lightweights....


----------



## cet

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-classic-cars-willys-jeep-with-plow-W0QQAdIdZ204239528#

Anyone looking for a summer project.

I know I don't want to be at the back of the buffet line with you guys.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I don't know if I would call that a summer project, more of a life project! Give it to the wife to drive, no doors!


----------



## cet

Trying to keep the warden at home. Maybe a bike in this heat will work.

She's in Kentucky now, I'm sure she will get the last laugh. There was only 3 in the van and I had to put the roof carrier on just in case.


----------



## TLG99

Cedar Grounds;1049296 said:


> All they see is that you take 300-400$ a month from them to cut grass and clear snow!
> They are not aware that we only get maybe 10% of that chunk of change.
> 
> I think what you saying is very true regarding complainers at condos. We are the most visible use of their condo fees. People soon realize that "condo fees suck" and "they keep increasing them on us" and when something is not perfect, damn it we have a right to complain. Sorry, but your condo fees do not provide you with a full time gardner, but only a once a week visit from us to maintain what is in our contracts. In short....yes you do have to get off your lazy azz occasionly and do some work on your own property.....imagine that, eh!....Sorry that was my own little rant,lol.
> 
> Pristine...Yeah I was kidding about being too busy to meet up. At the time, we were working late and I figured when I did come up for air, I should probably spend some time with the family. Things have slowed a bit for us work wise and the schedule is a bit more manageable, I would like to put some faces to the names around here at a get-together...I'm in!
> 
> By the way, my wife was complaining about our annuals out front not looking as vibrant as last year and how droopy they are etc., etc............I blamed you!


----------



## JD Dave

I was thinking about have a couple's hot tub party but I need pics of your wives first. LOL


----------



## heather lawn spray

Pristine PM ltd;1049412 said:


> Anyway, had fun at one of the condo's today. It is our fault that the heat is making the flowers wilt. We are paid to water them only once a day, this week we will be there twice a day, with a free miracle grow. Good times.


water:10-52-10 once a day @ 1000:1 keeps the 120 hanging baskets in okay shape


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

man, hot as hell, rain never felt so good. It was weird, nothing but a beating sun, then pure rain.

Yeah, the flowers are ok, they just overreacted. 100 flats, 400 4 inch, 81 hanging baskets.


----------



## cet

Are you saying it rained today Jon?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It did in Scarborough and Pickering. Nothing for you?


----------



## DeVries

Dry as a popcorn fart here to.


----------



## Triple L

Today was just stupidly hot... No rain either...

Tomarrow will be a great day! Drive around and LOOK at each property


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

DeVries;1049588 said:


> Dry as a popcorn fart here to.


X2-(never heard that one before by the way:laughing


----------



## Mr.Markus

Tommorow is estate day for me, maybe I'll just turn on the irrig and pretend it's June.


----------



## TLG99

Today and Monday were brutal ,42C with the humidity...full sun, no wind. All crews done and home by 3:00. Got the minimum done and packed it in.

We had torrential rains between 5:30 and 7:00 over here. Should keep the annuals from dying off and the grass is pretty cooked as well. Definately needed.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

It rained here from 5:30 until about 7:45 tonight. I put a bucket out at 6:30 and it has half an inch in it now. Can't remember the last time it rained, my lawn is brown!


----------



## rooferdave

yes this is the hottest I remember in many years. I am working 50 ft in the air on a dark slate roof with nowhere to hide. In two weeks another black slate roof in Coburg, Sux to be a roofer


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Dont know how you roofers do it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1049618 said:


> Dont know how you roofers do it.


....what?!!! Never heard of the term roofied.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, I kid you not, around 4:30, crazy downpour.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ah, just read the rest of the posts, now you guys know I am not crazy.

So one of our... fords... all of a sudden decides it only wants to be in Low 4x4. Our mechanic didn't have a clue because of the computer needs. Anyway, that will mess things up tomorrow. The switch stays in 2wd, but the dashboard says 4 low.


----------



## Triple L

What we're you dreaming of doing a truck pull there Jon? LOL... Why else would you be using 4low ?

Hopefully it wount screw things up too much...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

He swears he didn't touch the switch. Stupid computers I am assuming.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1049641 said:


> He swears he didn't touch the switch. Stupid computers I am assuming.


Maybe put it in 4 Lo and the ford will go into 2 hi LOL


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;1049596 said:


> Today was just stupidly hot... No rain either...
> 
> Tomarrow will be a great day! Drive around and LOOK at each property


We call it 'drive-by mowing'


----------



## Neige

Pristine PM ltd;1049641 said:


> He swears he didn't touch the switch. Stupid computers I am assuming.


Same thing happens with my Dodge, and then my service 4x4 light comes on. Stupid computers.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The guy doesn't have time to look at it today. Has heard of it happening on 03-07, but not 08. Thinks it is a modual. Good times.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Jon, try putting the truck in neutral and switching back to 2wd. One of my nuckleheads did the same and it worked for us.

I admire your positivity Jon-"good times"-thats classic!

Our "good times" moment today included taking our carpenter to the hospital because he accidentaly drove a 3 1/2 inch framing nail through his foot! Ahh-Good Times!

Funny part was they had to put him in a whellbarrow to take him back to the truck as he couldn't walk there on his own.

Stay tuned for my book titled Memoirs of a Landscape Contractor-the next New York Times bestseller at your local Chapters or Indigo.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

heather lawn spray;1049674 said:


> We call it 'drive-by mowing'


We call it "laying tracks".


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JohnnyRoyale;1049706 said:


> Stay tuned for my book titled Memoirs of a Landscape Contractor-the next New York Times bestseller at your local Chapters or Indigo.


I'll preorder.

Thought this was interesting when I read it... 
Tomorrow's finiancial horescope for me... Daily Career for July 09, 2010

Competitors you must deal with directly will be extraordinarily sneaky right now, so watch them like a hawk. If you have to act against them, do so carefully rather than abruptly. You have the ability to neutralize even the most aggressive rival.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We are all moving to Cobourg to start computer businesses!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JohnnyRoyale;1049706 said:


> Jon, try putting the truck in neutral and switching back to 2wd. One of my nuckleheads did the same and it worked for us.


He drove it today without issue, yeah, he was putting it in neutral to get it back to 2wd, but I know he didn't do anything wrong.

Anyway, see how long it is down for tomorrow at 12:30. What do you guys do when a truck goes down? We don't have any backups, so it means a day without a vehicle for me, which costs us in extra jobs that I usually do. My dealer is good, and gives me a 2007 Lariat 150 for some reason, but I would feel bad towing a 16 footer with it and 5 smelly, sweaty, guys.

Last time I borrowed this truck I did drive it to Michigan though...


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Winter we have a backup truck, in the summer I could have one of the trucks that sits ready to pull the trailer if we needed, but generally in our case we are not moving from site to site through out the day, we arrive in the morning leave when done. So if we have one of the two haul trucks broken down, it's normally just a matter of making drop a machine off the night before, and making an extra trip back and forth when the job is done. Makes for a longer day since normally the extra trip is during rush hour.


----------



## cet

Jon if you are stuck there is a truck at the shop you can borrow. It's a Chevy but it's good to spoil your guy's once in a while.:laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1049769 said:


> Last time I borrowed this truck I did drive it to Michigan though...


I think you should take the day off Jon....be the lazy boss for once. Me thinks you work too hard.
(I don't want to come home and read a novel on PS though)


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, yeah, I do type to much don't I Marcus, I will cut it down to one word responses!

Thanks Chris, hopefully I won't have to ever take you up on that, but I really really appreciate it!


----------



## JD Dave

I hope we get a good rain. I had to check to make sure this was the weather thread, I was reading and and was going to answer some posts but I realized I'm not a registered therapist. We all have our bad days and wish we had chosen a different profession. Hopefully those days are few and far between. If it wasn't for the crap days we wouldn't appreciate the good ones.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1049810 said:


> If it wasn't for the crap days we wouldn't appreciate the good ones.


The good days are about 4 months away.....

Until then, all crap days... except for the pulls on the 23rd and 24th


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1049810 said:


> . I had to check to make sure this was the weather thread, I was reading and and was going to answer some posts but I realized I'm not a registered therapist.
> .


Since when did that ever stop you from throwing your 2 cents in?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;1049810 said:


> I realized I'm not a registered therapist.


Are we all not therapists in a weird way. I like venting on here, can't help it, and maybe a little weather talk from time to time.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1049844 said:


> Are we all not therapists in a weird way. I like venting on here, can't help it, and maybe a little weather talk from time to time.


You have more headaches than all of us so it's all relative LOL


----------



## buckwheat_la

JohnnyRoyale;1049706 said:


> Jon, try putting the truck in neutral and switching back to 2wd. One of my nuckleheads did the same and it worked for us.
> 
> I admire your positivity Jon-"good times"-thats classic!
> 
> Our "good times" moment today included taking our carpenter to the hospital because he accidentaly drove a 3 1/2 inch framing nail through his foot! Ahh-Good Times!
> 
> Funny part was they had to put him in a whellbarrow to take him back to the truck as he couldn't walk there on his own.
> 
> Stay tuned for my book titled Memoirs of a Landscape Contractor-the next New York Times bestseller at your local Chapters or Indigo.


those spikes hurt like a b!tch, i shot myself a couple years ago with one, into my thumb, through my palm, and out the other side, luckily missed all the tendons etc.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1049844 said:


> Are we all not therapists in a weird way. I like venting on here, can't help it, and maybe a little weather talk from time to time.


I could careless about the weather talk. I just don't Chad getting upset. Keep venting if that's what keep you sane. I'm more of a closet venter maybe I should try this thread.


----------



## Triple L

I think im the one thats gonna need to start venting about the stupid "weather" thread comments LOL
I could careless about weather talk also, As long as its not about liquids we're all good


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, ah the liquids! I hate to say this Chad, but I am thinking about liquids for next season, I think we could save a fortune, but we are going to have to be super careful. I am not really worried about the roadways, I am just thinking about front steps and driveways. Truck drives slowly forward, one guy in the back with a self contained unit with a wand. 

Anyway, yes, weather sucks, everything was going so well this week, had some skips, hours were low, and boom!


----------



## Triple L

Im just waiting for it to dry up to... Got 3 properties that are left and then im done for this week.....


----------



## TLG99

Hey, I don't think any of us should be concerned with what we discuss on this thread (assuming its industry related). 

I think the idea about a "weather only" thread was blown a long time ago. Heck, its the middle of July, during a heat advisory and we are all communicating on a snow forum,lol.

Pristine, same thought process as you. Week was going great until today's rain. My problem is that I have a couple guys starting holidays tomorrow, so playing catch-up is going to be a little tougher than usual. We are heading out in a hour to see what we can accomplish today. Do you do much work out in the field anymore? I would imagine that organizing and supervising that many crews is a full time job.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

My partner is in the office 70% of the time and handles all invoices, payroll, tax remittance, insurance issues, (just found out we are getting sued because a low lying branch hit someone in their eye), and all quotes. He deals with about 5 property managers and does odd jobs for those properties. I deal with about 20 property managers, and do odd jobs for them. He deals with about 20 properties, and I deal with about 40. One of the managers he deals with we have 11 properties with, so it works out well that way. 

Most of my time is spent on the odd jobs, which actually pay well, which is good, because condo's don't, but we would get these odd jobs without the condo's.

We currently let the crews run themselves, we have really good foremen, and they have come up through the ranks for the most part, and we don't have a ton of issues on that end. The foremen take the trucks and trailers home, and every night one trailer is left with our mechanic/take care of stuff guy, to go over. This helps keep overhead low, and we don't have tons of wasted travel time.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Moved out of Oakville for now...some final touches (powerwashing, driveway sealing, etc next week) and onto the next, I'll be back ina couple of weeks to take final pics for the portfolio.

















There are 3-36 inch sheer descent led lit water falls just under the coping on this planter.-pretty sick when running-esp at night.


----------



## JD Dave

TLG99;1049942 said:


> Hey, I don't think any of us should be concerned with what we discuss on this thread (assuming its industry related).
> 
> I think the idea about a "weather only" thread was blown a long time ago. Heck, its the middle of July, during a heat advisory and we are all communicating on a snow forum,lol.
> 
> Pristine, same thought process as you. Week was going great until today's rain. My problem is that I have a couple guys starting holidays tomorrow, so playing catch-up is going to be a little tougher than usual. We are heading out in a hour to see what we can accomplish today. Do you do much work out in the field anymore? I would imagine that organizing and supervising that many crews is a full time job.


We can talk about anything on here, it's a bit of an inside joke about talking weather. I just like giving Chad a hard time.

Nice pics John your work look amazing. I'm sure the customer will be very pleased.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

jroyal - that is some very nice work. it looks great. did you do the pool also or was there inplace already?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Thanks guys-the client is very pleased and was great to work with. 
We started with a blank canvas.
The only thing there was a builder style deck-which we expanded and dressed up.
We put the pool in too.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Nice rail, subbed out?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

What rail? If your referring to the circular stairs-yes it was made and installed by one of the clients contacts.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Great job John, does that deck have a web inside to keep the rain off the patio?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Thanks.

Nothing between deck boards and ceiling underneath. 

Originally they wanted it dry under there and then they changed their mind so we kept joints tight up top and a little more open on the underside.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JohnnyRoyale;1049982 said:


> What rail? If your referring to the circular stairs-yes it was made and installed by one of the clients contacts.


It fits in really well with the job, and I love the glass. At first I wouldn't have thought I wouldn't like iron, glass, stone if you described it, but man, pictures don't lie. Is that a Northeastern kit?


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1049984 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Nothing between deck boards and ceiling underneath.
> 
> Originally they wanted it dry under there and then they changed their mind so we kept joints tight up top and a little more open on the underside.


Yeah...who needs to sit outside when it rains anyways.. just us maintenance guys I guess.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Kit is from poolwerx.We've never dealt with Northeastern.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Nice! I'm trying to get the plowing contract for poolwerx but they are very low priced 
I have 2 properties beside them, place is a mess.


----------



## Triple L

Very Nice job your guys did there Johnny! My favorite part is the staircase....


----------



## CGM Inc.

Lil entrance way we did and a driveway, porch and walkway


----------



## DeVries

Maybe we need to change this page from weather to the Canadian brag page. LOL


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Nice work.
Wanna see our lawn stripes? LOL.


----------



## Triple L

JohnnyRoyale;1050029 said:


> Nice work.
> Wanna see our lawn stripes? LOL.


Myn are better


----------



## Triple L

DeVries;1050027 said:


> Maybe we need to change this page from weather to the Canadian brag page. LOL


JMO but I dont see anything wrong with posting up some pics of a sweet project you've just completed... I really enjoy checking out work you guys have done!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Nothing more rewarding then a happy client and some $$$$ in the pocket!
Has been a very good season for us so far. Signed 3 new properties for maintenance this month already. Time to slow down........

To get back on track the cool temp's today have been great! The rain not that much  but it was desperatly needed!


----------



## DeVries

Triple L;1050034 said:


> JMO but I dont see anything wrong with posting up some pics of a sweet project you've just completed... I really enjoy checking out work you guys have done!


Hey I'm fine with it, I like seeing others completed work. Some good looking pics so far. Keep up the good work guy's.


----------



## TLG99

Johnny,.....Cedar,

Nice work guys.....very impressive!

Well, the crews worked until 7:30 last night and got the maintenance done. After the hot week, no one wanted to work Saturday, can't say I blame them. There is one 2 man crew out finishing a small job this morning though, too much mud yesterday.

This means I can golf guilt-free tomorrow,lol. To the "Dutchies" in the crowd....good luck in tomorrow's World Cup final.

Have a good weekend fellas!


----------



## Bajak

Just checking in..I'm still alive...Working in the Guelph, Cambridge, K.W. area for now. Sewer, watermain and storm water management. Kind of missed it after being out of it for about 12 years.

Kinda like the landscape thing though. At least you can see what you've done when it's done.

Not many people ever think about how they can flush a toilet or not get a flooded basement when the big rains come.:waving:

Too bad GV can't have his count down to plow season here either. 

Hope everyone is well! TTYL!


----------



## TLG99

Pristine, this post is in response to your reply from a few days back. I thought I had pasted your quote here...apparently not.

Just a couple of curiosity questions for you:

1) I assume all your foreman have houses/properties that can hold a truck and trailer....no guys in apartments or condos? You must pay very well,lol. What about security issues?

2) How/where is the rest of the crew picked up?

3) Last question is for anyone with a business partner....Do you find this to be beneficial? Would you entertain the idea again if you could start from scratch? What are the biggest positives, and if you don't mind sharing on here, negatives to having a partner?

I enjoy brain-storming and planning with family/friends and of course my foreman, but in the end, the decisions are mine (good and bad) and I like it that way. The concept of making group decisions when finances and futures are involved seems scary to me. Curious to hear your thoughts.


----------



## cet

Business Partners, More money at start up, brainstorming, sharing the stress and handling the phone calls.

Negatives, wonder if there is equal work being done, 1/2 the profits, wanting to go in different directions.

Once the business is established a good foreman with a GOOD pay or pay plus bonus would be my choice.

I have had 2 partnerships and I ended both of them. If I had it to do again I would grow slower without a partner.


----------



## grandview




----------



## Pristine PM ltd

TLG99;1050167 said:


> Pristine, this post is in response to your reply from a few days back. I thought I had pasted your quote here...apparently not.
> 
> Just a couple of curiosity questions for you:
> 
> 1) I assume all your foreman have houses/properties that can hold a truck and trailer....no guys in apartments or condos? You must pay very well,lol. What about security issues?
> 
> _We had one of the trailers broken into before we got better locks, they took 4 of 6 BR600's, so that sucked, but now with circle locks we are safer. I know some of you may think it is crazy, but one foreman has two trailers at his house, and 3 have 1. Only one keeps his trailer at the yard, but takes his truck home. 3 don't have trailers due to being smaller, or not being grass foremen. We are very lucky that it just works out well, and it isn't that they all are paid super well, our foremen are fairly young. Ryan will know some of them. A couple other rent places that have decent driveways. They all have enclosed trailers now, so that does help alot. When Ryan was with us we worked out of my house, and the yard, and had to load and unload every night, so the enclosed makes that part of life so much easier.
> 
> 2) How/where is the rest of the crew picked up?
> Some meet at the foreman's house, some meet at the yard, some meet at timmies. It all depends on the different situations. I have two guys with me, and I realize that I am fairly nice to them by picking them up at their houses. I do that because I hate being late, and often get tied up in the morning with other things. People get pissed when they are sitting at the yard waiting 30 mins for you, they don't mind when you phone and say you will be there at 7:30 instead of 7, and they can sleep for another 30 mins. They also live fairly close to me, so that helps as well.
> 
> 3) Last question is for anyone with a business partner....Do you find this to be beneficial? Would you entertain the idea again if you could start from scratch? What are the biggest positives, and if you don't mind sharing on here, negatives to having a partner?
> 
> I wouldn't be in business without my partner. He takes care of so much that I would be lost without him. I know what I am good at, and what I am terrible at. I know for some of you there are huge negatives, and my partner is basically a brother from another mother, and we both have the same goals and very defined roles. I think that aspect is key. We never step on each others toes. We have very clear things that we take care of, and it works great. There have only been a few times when a property manager has disrespected our roles, and went behind my back, or his, to deal with the other one, and we catch on fairly quickly to that. They think they can catch us with a better deal, or they think something stupid and try and mess with us. Other then those few and far between times, it works out great.
> 
> I enjoy brain-storming and planning with family/friends and of course my foreman, but in the end, the decisions are mine (good and bad) and I like it that way. The concept of making group decisions when finances and futures are involved seems scary to me. Curious to hear your thoughts._


_

We have to listen to our foreman, and work with them instead of telling them. They are the face of our company, and they need to know almost as much as we do. Some of them deal directly with property managers, quote smaller extras, and have to communicate to us as much as we communicate to them. We need their feedback in everything from route planning, to expectations, to quality control. They know rough numbers because it is simple math when spending time on a site. They know that after 5 hours on site A, we are losing money, so they make sure that they are out of there in 4 hours, and communicate to us that we need to raise the price, or drop the property if the timing isn't feasible. We don't always listen because we make the difference up in extra's, but I think you know what I am saying.

We have some sites that we quoted in February, did a walk-around in April with them, and have not seen them since. We have to trust them, and they know this. They also know that as soon as that trust is broken, they are gone. We have only fired 2 foremen due to lack of trust, and had one quit on us due to the winters being a bit rough. So we think we are going down the right path, but I will let you know for sure in about 2 years!



Sorry for the novel Marcus!_


----------



## cet

I should add that I think partners work better with larger companies. There is more work with more employee's and then it would be nice to have more then 1 in command.


----------



## TLG99

Well said by you both....I guess what works for some, won't work for others....I don't think it would work for me. I guess I could not trust someone enough (in a business sense), with my financial future. Jon, your point about clearly defined roles is an important one and I imagine is key to keeping the partnership working. 

cet...your idea about well compensating 1 or 2 quality foreman, to take some work off the owners shoulders, is what I am trying to do now.

By the way, I thought I remeber reading that you liked to golf......ever played Pipers's Heath out Oakville/Milton way. Tee-off at 6:30am tomorrow...weather looks good.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think it is different to bring in a partner, vs, starting something with your best friend. We built things together, so we have the same feeling of ownership. Bringing someone into something established is different.


----------



## cet

TLG99;1050187 said:


> Well said by you both....I guess what works for some, won't work for others....I don't think it would work for me. I guess I could not trust someone enough (in a business sense), with my financial future. Jon, your point about clearly defined roles is an important one and I imagine is key to keeping the partnership working.
> 
> cet...your idea about well compensating 1 or 2 quality foreman, to take some work off the owners shoulders, is what I am trying to do now.
> 
> By the way, I thought I remeber reading that you liked to golf......ever played Pipers's Heath out Oakville/Milton way. Tee-off at 6:30am tomorrow...weather looks good.


I have not played there. 6:30 is early. I play at York Downs in Unionville. I play approx 40 rounds/year.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yep, it is early, but you are still up!


----------



## TLG99

cet;1050213 said:


> I have not played there. 6:30 is early. I play at York Downs in Unionville. I play approx 40 rounds/year.


Piper's is a very well maintained links style course...very tough greens. 40 rounds/year...nice! I have half-a** played for about 6 years, the last 2 being a bit more serious. I still only get out about 15-18 times a season now. 6:30 is a bit early, but you beat the heat and I was home before noon, so the wife is happy,lol.


----------



## Bajak

grandview;1050175 said:


>


:laughing:
I'd best get a move on!



> Originally Posted by TLG99 View Post
> 
> Just a couple of curiosity questions for you:
> 
> 3) Last question is for anyone with a business partner....Do you find this to be beneficial? Would you entertain the idea again if you could start from scratch? What are the biggest positives, and if you don't mind sharing on here, negatives to having a partner?
> 
> Originally Posted by Pristine PM ltd
> 
> I wouldn't be in business without my partner. He takes care of so much that I would be lost without him. *I know what I am good at, and what I am terrible at.* I know for some of you there are huge negatives, and my partner is basically a brother from another mother, and *we both have the same goals and very defined roles. I think that aspect is key. We never step on each others toes. We have very clear things that we take care of, and it works great.* There have only been a few times when a property manager has disrespected our roles, and went behind my back, or his, to deal with the other one, and we catch on fairly quickly to that. They think they can catch us with a better deal, or they think something stupid and try and mess with us. Other then those few and far between times, it works out great.


Good answer and well said.:salute:

I have too agree, not by experience with a partner but by, observation of both successful and failed partnerships.
Get a partner that will make up for your weaknesses. If your both excellent in the field chances are, you both have the same weakness and/or attitudes about the administrative responsibilities. Also someone who is "in a different circle" or other customer base would be of great benefit too.

I, for one, love the field work, hate the administrative duties. TSSA., WSIB., CRA., MTO., OSHA., GRCA., HST, payroll, invoicing, permits, notice of project, supply orders, accounts receivables, site meetings,.etc... All that office work. 
The only part I like about the administrative stuff is the bidding...I would give that up to stay in the field though. A partner in the field too would be great, once (IMO) the B.S. is looked after.


----------



## Grassman09

A recent Sod job we did. We have done a good amount of sodding this spring. We have one more to do. The backyard is full of dog Shi! weeds 4' tall.. Cant wait to start on it Wednesday,


----------



## Triple L

Pretty slick looking yard sign...


----------



## grandview




----------



## Grassman09

I found this bobcat blade today. Needs new edge and I would like to put a poly skin over the front and a snow deflector up front.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1050558 said:


> Pretty slick looking yard sign...


Slick price too :crying: I think they are worth it.


----------



## Grassman09

grandview;1050561 said:


>


I'm surprised you know who that is.


----------



## grandview

Grassman09;1050568 said:


> I'm surprised you know who that is.


We got all the Canadian channels before satellite .

Go Rick Vaive!tymusic


----------



## TLG99

Grassman09;1050568 said:


> I'm surprised you know who that is.


So am I,.....how does an American know about the lowest-budgeted Canadian show of all time,lol....Thanks, now that damn theme sing is in my head..."Maybe tomorrow.....


----------



## grandview

TLG99;1050575 said:


> So am I,.....how does an American know about the lowest-budgeted Canadian show of all time,lol....Thanks, now that damn theme sing is in my head..."Maybe tomorrow.....


He's the Canadian version of Lassie!


----------



## buckwheat_la

Lassie had a home though


----------



## grandview

buckwheat_la;1050597 said:


> Lassie had a home though


So that's why he was called the littlest hobo


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Grassman09;1050562 said:


> I found this bobcat blade today. Needs new edge and I would like to put a poly skin over the front and a snow deflector up front.


found it on kijiji?


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1050562 said:


> I found this bobcat blade today. Needs new edge and I would like to put a poly skin over the front and a snow deflector up front.


Looks like alot of skid steer for that little blade to me.... But A good deal is hard to pass up....


----------



## TLG99

I think the time has come for me to purchase a skid-steer or some equivalent and I was hoping you guys could offer some advice. I really don't know if I need one just yet, but I'm constantly hearing "if we had a "machine", we could have done (insert job here) so much faster" from my guys, so I figure I should do some research. Keep in mind we do mostly condo maintenance work, with some small construction jobs (re-levelling patios, installing sienna stone and pre-fab steps, garden installs, sod-work etc.) The usage for the skid-steer would include:

-ease of moving material around job-site (screenings, soil, sod, patio-slabs etc.)
- cleaning up around our yard (re-levelling the gravel lot, placing items on the higher shelves in the shop etc.)
- loading and unloading trucks (bulk salt, bagged salt on skids and landscape materials)
- snow removal (side-walks, driveways, possibly re-locating snow on same site) 

I think you get the idea. In the past we have rented a skid-steer or subbed out some of the "heavy lifting" jobs, but it might be time to purchase one. I am open to any suggestions, ideas...maybe a skid-steer is not the answer, perhaps a different "machine" altogether. Any thoughts....what would work best? what size is needed? what can I expect to pay for something like this?


----------



## Triple L

TLG99;1050633 said:


> placing items on the higher shelves in the shop etc.)
> 
> - snow removal (side-walks)


Those 2 dont go together very well

JCB came out with a new machine called the 515-40 loadall telehandler thats very interesting... The end of skid-steers!!!


----------



## buckwheat_la

TLG99;1050633 said:


> I think the time has come for me to purchase a skid-steer or some equivalent and I was hoping you guys could offer some advice. I really don't know if I need one just yet, but I'm constantly hearing "if we had a "machine", we could have done (insert job here) so much faster" from my guys, so I figure I should do some research. Keep in mind we do mostly condo maintenance work, with some small construction jobs (re-levelling patios, installing sienna stone and pre-fab steps, garden installs, sod-work etc.) The usage for the skid-steer would include:
> 
> -ease of moving material around job-site (screenings, soil, sod, patio-slabs etc.)
> - cleaning up around our yard (re-levelling the gravel lot, placing items on the higher shelves in the shop etc.)
> - loading and unloading trucks (bulk salt, bagged salt on skids and landscape materials)
> - snow removal (side-walks, driveways, possibly re-locating snow on same site)
> 
> I think you get the idea. In the past we have rented a skid-steer or subbed out some of the "heavy lifting" jobs, but it might be time to purchase one. I am open to any suggestions, ideas...maybe a skid-steer is not the answer, perhaps a different "machine" altogether. Any thoughts....what would work best? what size is needed? what can I expect to pay for something like this?


really, you are talking 2 things skidsteer vs subcompact tractor I found that i started out with a sub compact tractor, still not as powerful as a skidsteer, but i find they can get in and out of yards better, they don't tear up the grass, and still move around sod, and gravel. we found in a year, we made so much on having the subcompact that we bought a skidsteer, i have found a skidsteer/tractor combo has been very profitable


----------



## TLG99

Thanks guys,

I figured this might be the problem.....trying to find one machine to handle a bunch of different uses may not be possible.

buckwheat_la, any suggestions on a sub compact tractor and what can I expect to pay for one?


----------



## buckwheat_la

i have a massey gc2300, i have a mid mount finishing mower for it, a front end loader, capable of lifting about 800-1000lbs (with some balast) and a full 3pt hitch assembly and a pto.i pait $15000 brand new when i bought it, but i think there are some better deals out there. the only thing i would change would be to get the backhoe attachement, i have found myself wishing i had it. kubota makes some great machines too, bx2400 is a nice maching. Stay away from John deere, unfortunately they are overpriced with there subcompacts (the dealer told me this, lol). The case and newholland tractors just aren't up to snuff compared to the others


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Any idea on what those run Chad? I think I remember seeing them at the show, but I don't think I gave them enough credit. I am going to see what an Articulated cat runs for rental. Any idea? I think they could be pretty slick with a plow.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Triple L;1050611 said:


> Looks like alot of skid steer for that little blade to me.... But A good deal is hard to pass up....


I know it probably looks that way, but as long as you are not doing tons of straight pushes, you will be fine. The blade that came with the only bobcat we own was huge in my mind. After we cut off the welded on boxes, and top part it felt alot better, but the original owner swore that it pushed fine. Also, don't forgot Dave's HP.


----------



## TLG99

buckwheat, a lot of what your saying sounds good...I imagine you could run this as a brushcutter as well, to mow smaller overgrown fields (we have a few requests a year)..thanks, you have given me some homework for tommorow


----------



## buckwheat_la

TLG99;1050668 said:


> buckwheat, a lot of what your saying sounds good...I imagine you could run this as a brushcutter as well, to mow smaller overgrown fields (we have a few requests a year)..thanks, you have given me some homework for tommorow


and a bunch of 3pt hitch attachements too, small snow pushs (we made our own), snow blowers, brooms, 3pt branch chippers, etc, i have no regrets about my little tractor. (a little hint too, with the extra speed you get out of the tractor, it keeps up to my skids doing small parking lots (30-50stalls), and is a great sidewalk machine)


----------



## Grassman09

Bruce'sEx;1050606 said:


> found it on kijiji?


Yes that's the one



Triple L;1050611 said:


> Looks like alot of skid steer for that little blade to me.... But A good deal is hard to pass up....


Really? It's 10' and if I make it a box plow.. I dunno..


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1050566 said:


> Slick price too :crying: I think they are worth it.


copy cat! :waving:


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1050696 said:


> Yes that's the one
> 
> Really? It's 10' and if I make it a box plow.. I dunno..


Pictures can be decieving... That is a pretty big blade... 



buckwheat_la;1050659 said:


> Stay away from John deere, unfortunately they are overpriced with there subcompacts (the dealer told me this, lol).


I'd still buy the Deere... All compacts are overpriced when you compare them to larger tractors and what your actually getting.... Dosent matter what brand

One of my friends has a Massey gx2300 and even he said next time he'd defentailly step up a few more steps as its just a little too small to do alot of work... Thier 25hp... In all honesty, most lawnmowers have that and there not moving half the weight or trying to dig dirt...


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1050662 said:


> Any idea on what those run Chad? I think I remember seeing them at the show, but I don't think I gave them enough credit. I am going to see what an Articulated cat runs for rental. Any idea? I think they could be pretty slick with a plow.


Those new JCB's run in the low $60 range... Pretty steep but who else has a 60" wide machine that lifts over 13' high? The local dealer had 1 on the lot when i was in picking up a mini-ex so i got to check it out...


----------



## buckwheat_la

Triple L;1050702 said:


> I'd still buy the Deere... All compacts are overpriced when you compare them to larger tractors and what your actually getting.... Dosent matter what brand
> 
> One of my friends has a Massey gx2300 and even he said next time he'd defentailly step up a few more steps as its just a little too small to do alot of work... Thier 25hp... In all honesty, most lawnmowers have that and there not moving half the weight or trying to dig dirt...


point is conceded, they aren't big machines (which is why we moved into a skid steer also) but i think they are a good transition machine, if you don't have the money to buy straight into a skidsteer, theses are a all purpose machine that well do a lot of different types of work. Also a smaller machine just means you take a little more time with it, it well pull up old sod, you just need to take a little more time, etc.

as far as the price difference, the dealer was talking 7-8K difference, to me that is enough to take notice.


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1050705 said:


> Those new JCB's run in the low $60 range... Pretty steep but who else has a 60" wide machine that lifts over 13' high? The local dealer had 1 on the lot when i was in picking up a mini-ex so i got to check it out...


A stone yard I use has one, great to load skids and fit in the little spaces some other machines dont, plus they have reach a traditional forklift doesn't have


----------



## Triple L

Hay, Have any of you guys ever tried hooking up a standard household 240 plug (stove, dryer, aircompressor, pressure washer, ect.) onto a generator with those 4 prong twistplugs... Do they make adapters for this? Where can you buy them?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1051112 said:


> Hay, Have any of you guys ever tried hooking up a standard household 240 plug (stove, dryer, aircompressor, pressure washer, ect.) onto a generator with those 4 prong twistplugs... Do they make adapters for this? Where can you buy them?


Must be a big generator to run all that Wife kick you out!


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1051114 said:


> Must be a big generator to run all that Wife kick you out!


LOL 

A cool pic from today - I finally found out what street JD Dave lives on.... Im betting its this one LOL


----------



## JD Dave

You should have stopped in.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*Plates*

Christmas in July?

going to move my other ones IFIXURPC to the newer truck and put these on the red dodge with the wideout and ebling.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

nice......


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1051267 said:


> Christmas in July?
> 
> going to move my other ones IFIXURPC to the newer truck and put these on the red dodge with the wideout and ebling.


Plow yours no !!?!? Seems counter productive


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Im quite productive at counting actually... untill I have to take off my shoes 






Someone needs to make Nintendo Wii Plowing. I need to push some stuff around, shake a little salt, invoice, repeat.


----------



## Triple L

Wow, its pretty wierd not being able to find this thread on the new posts list........................

So, whats the word on this fiesta stuff? Is it good, or just a waste of time? A property manager is requesting a quote for it so i guess I'll have to phone around and see who's selling it....


----------



## DeVries

It's a waste of money. I had re-growth in two weeks. Greenlawn keeps calling and seeing if I want others done, but the cost will make most people say forget it.


----------



## Elite_Maint

This is a bit off topic................BUT just throwing out here..

I don't know if any of you are into the import racing scene but there is an event on July 25, 2010 at Toronto Motorsports Park in Cayuga.

there is big money for anyone racing.

http://www.canadianoutlawshootout.com/

http://fukenricen.ca/showthread.php?t=10838


----------



## grandview

E Maintenance;1051638 said:


> This is a bit off topic................BUT just throwing out here..
> 
> I don't know if any of you are into the import racing scene but there is an event on July 25, 2010 at Toronto Motorsports Park in Cayuga.
> 
> there is big money for anyone racing.
> 
> http://www.canadianoutlawshootout.com/
> 
> http://fukenricen.ca/showthread.php?t=10838


I can't believe how far off topic you are with this post!


----------



## Triple L

E Maintenance;1051638 said:


> This is a bit off topic................BUT just throwing out here..
> 
> I don't know if any of you are into the import racing scene but there is an event on July 25, 2010 at Toronto Motorsports Park in Cayuga.
> 
> there is big money for anyone racing.
> 
> http://www.canadianoutlawshootout.com/
> 
> http://fukenricen.ca/showthread.php?t=10838


Real men go to the Fergus Truck show on the 23rd and 24th 

Me and JD Dave will be pulling there.....

www.fergustruckshow.com

P.S. Dave - I just got my Lift pump up and running, its about midnight now LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1051704 said:


> Real men go to the Fergus Truck show on the 23rd and 24th
> 
> Me and JD Dave will be pulling there.....
> 
> www.fergustruckshow.com
> 
> P.S. Dave - I just got my Lift pump up and running, its about midnight now LOL


Nice now you can make some real power.


----------



## grandview

Just what everyone wants to see, JD and triple pulling things.


----------



## TLG99

DeVries;1051547 said:


> It's a waste of money. I had re-growth in two weeks. Greenlawn keeps calling and seeing if I want others done, but the cost will make most people say forget it.


I keep hearing the same bad news regarding re-growth with Fiesta. I was surprised about the cost also. Some lawns could really use a weed control about now.


----------



## grandview

TLG99;1051850 said:


> I keep hearing the same bad news regarding re-growth with Fiesta. I was surprised about the cost also. Some lawns could really use a weed control about now.


To bad your Govt. banned everything to kill weeds.:realmad:


----------



## TLG99

grandview;1051851 said:


> To bad your Govt. banned everything to kill weeds.:realmad:


no s**t!,lol. Spraying was not a big profit center for me....I just don't like the raggedy looking lawns.


----------



## DeVries

grandview;1051851 said:


> To bad your Govt. banned everything to kill weeds.:realmad:


They are a bunch of morons. I'm sure Mcsquinty is still getting his lawn sprayed. We need to get together as landscapers and appeal the ban.


----------



## TLG99

Anyone have any idea what companies such as Weed-man etc. are using/selling to their customers. I would think full spray/fert. companies would be upset about this ban the most. Anyone hear how they are making out this season??


----------



## grandview

DeVries;1051853 said:


> They are a bunch of morons. I'm sure Mcsquinty is still getting his lawn sprayed. We need to get together as landscapers and appeal the ban.


Have a protest at his house. just say there's free beer and smokes ,you'll get a big enough crowd!


----------



## Mr.Markus

grandview;1051857 said:


> Have a protest at his house. just say there's free beer and smokes ,you'll get a big enough crowd!


I was thinking "Giant Hogweed seeds."


----------



## rooferdave

I have a friend who is taking over a gas station in Beaverton, she is looking for snow services, grounds maint and garbage removal. Anyone here who can do this in that area? Does not all have to be one firm.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1051704 said:


> Real men go to the Fergus Truck show on the 23rd and 24th
> 
> Me and JD Dave will be pulling there.....
> 
> www.fergustruckshow.com
> 
> P.S. Dave - I just got my Lift pump up and running, its about midnight now LOL


Do you guys pull on both nights or just friday and then if you do well, pull again on sat?

Is liftpump for fuel? as in more fuel = more power?


----------



## rooferdave

midtownpc;1051973 said:


> do you guys pull on both nights or just friday and then if you do well, pull again on sat?
> 
> Is liftpump for fuel? As in more fuel = more power?


congrats!!! The above was your 1,000th post!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Thanks roofer dave

Im an addict now. 

When you in Cobourg?


Im doing a roof on a house I own out in the next town east of Cobourg on wed/thurs/friday
2 layers to strip and then reboard it also. Power of sale I bought a year or so back. Lots of work but I have lots of sweat to put in.


----------



## rooferdave

I am hoping to finish the church in Toronto weds/thurs, then I am to start Coburg city hall thurs /fri for approx one week then a church in downtown Coburg somewhere, I will be the guy buzzing about in the 85 ft zoomboom


----------



## rooferdave

had to do it.... wait... here it is.... my 100th post!

if you need a hand with the tear off, I may be able to send one of my monsters over to help you


----------



## Grassman09

Any good transmission shops in our area? Mine is slipping pretty bad from 1st to 2nd. 70'000 miles on it.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1051973 said:


> Do you guys pull on both nights or just friday and then if you do well, pull again on sat?
> 
> Is liftpump for fuel? as in more fuel = more power?


Pretty much, Keeps your cp3 fed so it can focus on keeping the rail pressure up.... Just another waste of $600... Why not right LOL The additonal filters help to, plus it takes all the air out of the fuel hence FASS (Fuel Air Sepertation System)

Grassman - Man, that tranny went out pretty young.... Whats the highest you tuned it out? Got myn on Level 5, a 300 additional hp tune


----------



## Grassman09

I haven't a clue what the bully dog highest setting is. I only run the extreme when I'm on the hiway or around town not towing. Recently I've had it just on the tow mode and even plowing same never turned it up when doing that.

Chad this is the hp it makes. The extreme don't fell like 115 to 140 but thats prob because of the trans. Guess ill be using my GM Gasser for a bit.

tow-30 horse
performance- 75 horse
extreme- 115-140 horse


----------



## rooferdave

Grassman09;1052273 said:


> Any good transmission shops in our area? Mine is slipping pretty bad from 1st to 2nd. 70'000 miles on it.


there is a place at Warden/ Danforth rd called eagle transmission, they have been there for 20 yrs plus and have a larger facility in an industrial area, it is the go to place for all the mechanics shops around here, let me know if it is not too far I know one of the senior techs


----------



## cet

I was at the Home Depot in Aurora yesterday and they had snow blowers on the floor. I know they change their seasonal stuff early but...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1052283 said:


> Pretty much, Keeps your cp3 fed so it can focus on keeping the rail pressure up.... Just another waste of $600... Why not right LOL The additonal filters help to, plus it takes all the air out of the fuel hence FASS (Fuel Air Sepertation System)
> 
> Grassman - Man, that tranny went out pretty young.... Whats the highest you tuned it out? Got myn on Level 5, a 300 additional hp tune


Looks really good Chad. You will have to put a rubber flap to protect the back if you want to run it in the winter. Also make sure you let out of the 4-5 shift at full wot or it will limp. I know mine did. I would even run try number 6 if I were you.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1052323 said:


> I was at the Home Depot in Aurora yesterday and they had snow blowers on the floor. I know they change their seasonal stuff early but...


That's crazy. If my wife see's them she will start here xmax shopping.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1052273 said:


> Any good transmission shops in our area? Mine is slipping pretty bad from 1st to 2nd. 70'000 miles on it.


Call Heath http://www.hotroddiesel.ca/ and ask him where to go. Tell him I told you to call him. Chad bought his lift pump from him. Rooferdaves option looks like a good one also.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

RooferDave - I think I will be ok, the weather will be the big part. Ive got 2 other guys helping me and its a smaller house. I will keep my eye out for ya. Let me know if you need any help getting a place down here. 


Chad - I have a FASS on my 99 dodge and my 03 dodge. Bought it from Heath also. He is a great guy. 

So do you guys pull both nights? Let me know I might consider making the trip.



Just heard it on the news
Apparently they are scrapping the eco fees on stuff as of tuesday.


Audit lady is finished in store, she will have a proposal for me next monday. It was very very good. She actually found a big mistake in calculations which will benefit me. Got me on having an apartment in the building and not paying rent... taxable benfit but no big deal. One company uses the other companies truck and should be compensating it for its usage. Mreah! Other then that I have a few reciepts to still provide but I have them for her now. So all went well.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1052286 said:


> tow-30 horse
> performance- 75 horse
> extreme- 115-140 horse


Wow thats all an extreme tune is on a dodge.... Heck thats only a performance tune on a Duramax, theres still 3 more tunes to go after that.... Good luck on getting your tranny fixed tho... Hopefully you can build er up right and have no worries after that...


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1052325 said:


> Looks really good Chad. You will have to put a rubber flap to protect the back if you want to run it in the winter. Also make sure you let out of the 4-5 shift at full wot or it will limp. I know mine did. I would even run try number 6 if I were you.


Thats exactly what im planning on doing, Im gonna grab some scrap conveyor belt and put bolt it on

I think im gonna let my dad take it out for a rip today... I'll just tell him to leave it in 3rd... Maby take some movies destroying these new Mud Terrains... These will be his expressions in sequence   :laughing: HAHAHA


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1052352 said:


> Thats exactly what im planning on doing, Im gonna grab some scrap conveyor belt and put bolt it on
> 
> I think im gonna let my dad take it out for a rip today... I'll just tell him to leave it in 3rd... Maby take some movies destroying these new Mud Terrains... These will be his expressions in sequence


He might just keep going and not come back... :waving: see ya! you can have my truck. lol

Smarty I think goes to 130hp. Ive only ever been to 90.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Diesel Doctors should know tranny builders too.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1052340 said:


> Chad - So do you guys pull both nights? Let me know I might consider making the trip.


I will be pulling friday night, I believe Dave might try running Pro Mod and pulling friday night also, But his actual pull will be Saturday night in Pro Street

Its funny how you mention my Dad might just keep driving... I took my 20's off on Sunday to put some mud terrains on... Sure enough, guess what my job is this evening... Put those 20's on his truck for the rest of the week... I have a funny feeling he wount let me take them off after the weekend tho LOL


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Is there a link to the schedule and other info for the Fergus truck pulls.

My Racing is on hold for a bit since I crashed racing my bike the weekend before last and ended up with a dislocated shoulder and 2 cracked rids so I thought this would be cool to check out. 

Maybe I should check out some powersports that don't involve sliding down a track at 170kph on your butt.  Really sucks because we are in 2nd place in the SOAR Superbike series GTO Endurance championship and my partner crashed at Mosport last weekend breaking a couple ribs as well. 

And FYI, Mowing rough ground with cracked ribs REALLY sucks.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Triple L;1051704 said:


> Real men go to the Fergus Truck show on the 23rd and 24th
> 
> Me and JD Dave will be pulling there.....
> 
> www.fergustruckshow.com


Ohh never mind, found this post



DeVries;1051547 said:


> It's a waste of money. I had re-growth in two weeks. Greenlawn keeps calling and seeing if I want others done, but the cost will make most people say forget it.


Pretty much what I found with the sample I tried, 2-3 weeks, no difference at all. Just a expensive waste of money. Freakin Queen Anne's Lace is EVERYWHERE around here.


----------



## JD Dave

EcoGreen Serv;1052406 said:


> Is there a link to the schedule and other info for the Fergus truck pulls.
> 
> My Racing is on hold for a bit since I crashed racing my bike the weekend before last and ended up with a dislocated shoulder and 2 cracked rids so I thought this would be cool to check out.
> 
> Maybe I should check out some powersports that don't involve sliding down a track at 170kph on your butt.  Really sucks because we are in 2nd place in the SOAR Superbike series GTO Endurance championship and my partner crashed at Mosport last weekend breaking a couple ribs as well.
> 
> And FYI, Mowing rough ground with cracked ribs REALLY sucks.


Rib are the worse, glad your still kickn though. I was actually thinking something happened to you because I hadn't heard from you. We'll be pulling on Sat around lunch time if you can hobble there.


----------



## grandview

Not to change the subject here.,but, my kid watches Degrassi High is that how you Canadians acted in school?


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1052327 said:


> Call Heath http://www.hotroddiesel.ca/ and ask him where to go. Tell him I told you to call him. Chad bought his lift pump from him. Rooferdaves option looks like a good one also.


Ok Great I will ring them up, thx Dave. I've heard of a shop in Michigan allot of guys go to.



Triple L;1052351 said:


> Wow thats all an extreme tune is on a dodge.... Heck thats only a performance tune on a Duramax, theres still 3 more tunes to go after that.... Good luck on getting your tranny fixed tho... Hopefully you can build er up right and have no worries after that...


There are other tunes out there with more but bully dog does not give them out anymore. No doubt a different programmer will provide more HP and more problems.


----------



## cet

grandview;1052535 said:


> Not to change the subject here.,but, my kid watches Degrassi High is that how you Canadians acted in school?


We don't have time to watch TV. It has started snowing already.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1052572 said:


> No doubt a different programmer will provide more HP and more problems.


Its not the tuners problem... The problem is the name thats on the grill LOL :laughing: Jokes


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1052632 said:


> Its not the tuners problem... The problem is the name thats on the grill LOL :laughing: Jokes


Didn't you say your tranny is on the way out too


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

JD Dave;1052527 said:


> Rib are the worse, glad your still kickn though. I was actually thinking something happened to you because I hadn't heard from you. We'll be pulling on Sat around lunch time if you can hobble there.


Thanks Dave,
Probably going to come out to see the pulls with my Son.
Just a bone head move, just doing a couple test laps so I didn't put my chest protector on. I'm getting around fine, just feels like getting hit in the side with a baseball bat if I cough or sneeze.. Ya, Ribs are the worst.

Jon, Check your PMs


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1052760 said:


> Didn't you say your tranny is on the way out too


I've limped it once... Theres nothing wrong with limping it a few times.... It just makes it easier to do each time... By limping an allison it means the TCM sensed a differance in input speed vs. output speed therefor your slipping... No real damage done except unnecessary wear....

I hope you Dodge guys know im just joking around... Its just something a chevy guy has to do tho LOL

Its unfortunate for Dave tho as most people dont plan on replacing trannys on almost new trucks....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grassman - is your truck a US truck like mine also? I thought all the trucks bought in canada had a huge warranty?

If it wasnt for that pic TripleL you wouldn't know what a vigina was... 




kidding!


I hate having to do a tranny rebuild.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hey guys, just got back from the sort of beautiful city of Ottawa, didn't run into anyone though! haha

I hate reverse-bilingualism. The company that takes care of parliament is called LaFleur - not an word of english on their truck. I asked the guy if the lawn was irrigated (i was curious) and he didn't even speak English... or at least pretended not to. 

Anyway, get home today to nothing but emails, and it turns out that MTO went after us pretty bad. We bought a used trailer a couple years ago, and it turns out the guy we bought it from never filed something on it, and we didn't register it properly. So a nice big fine and they threatened to seize all of our trailers to make sure they were all in compliance. We got out of that, but now we are going over everything with a fine tooth comb, and compliance is going to be crazy. How often do you think they want you to change your tires? Told us every 8000! Has anyone heard anything this crazy? Good times!


----------



## Triple L

Change your tires every 8000??? Thier called wear bars for a reason 

That sucks Jon, I was just thinking to myself on monday, Man, the MTO has been pretty chillin this year...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1052777 said:


> I've limped it once... Theres nothing wrong with limping it a few times.... It just makes it easier to do each time... By limping an allison it means the TCM sensed a differance in input speed vs. output speed therefor your slipping... No real damage done except unnecessary wear....
> 
> I hope you Dodge guys know im just joking around... Its just something a chevy guy has to do tho LOL
> 
> Its unfortunate for Dave tho as most people dont plan on replacing trannys on almost new trucks....


Goes both ways  we have replaced 2 GM's the last year so I'm sure they are just as good.


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1052845 said:


> Goes both ways  we have replaced 2 GM's the last year so I'm sure they are just as good.


And how many allison transmissions have your guys blown up?


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1052794 said:


> Grassman - is your truck a US truck like mine also? I thought all the trucks bought in canada had a huge warranty?
> 
> If it wasnt for that pic TripleL you wouldn't know what a vigina was...
> 
> kidding!
> 
> I hate having to do a tranny rebuild.


Yup US Truck. The used car dealer I bought it from buys all of there vehicles from the us. I believe Cedar Grounds had his trans changed under warranty.

I think I'm going with a DTT trans triple disc billet torque converter billet input shaft re work the valves for higher line pressure and new electronics.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grassman09;1052881 said:


> Yup US Truck. The used car dealer I bought it from buys all of there vehicles from the us. I believe Cedar Grounds had his trans changed under warranty.
> 
> I think I'm going with a DTT trans triple disc billet torque converter billet input shaft re work the valves for higher line pressure and new electronics.


so when you gonna race trippleL? lol


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1052893 said:


> so when you gonna race trippleL? lol


When I add the dual turbos, swept side exhaust lift pump, propane injection system.. Billet output shaft. Maybe in a few weeks.. LOL 

You ever turn off the torque management on your truck? Do it, but tap the pedal lightly or else you will fishtail.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1052803 said:


> Hey guys, just got back from the sort of beautiful city of Ottawa, didn't run into anyone though! haha Good times!


Thought maybe you got pegged as one of Toronto's top ten most wanted. I find MTO goes easier if you play stupid, look at the floor and nod. I always finish the conversation with "so... am I still on the road?" My fines have been less since I took this approach..

Good luck at the pulls Dave & Chad. You'll be keeping my nieces up with all that noise...my brother lives in the subd.. beside the arena. Trucks are more fun than the bagpipes of the Scotish Festival though.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1052894 said:


> When I add the dual turbos, swept side exhaust lift pump, propane injection system.. Billet output shaft. Maybe in a few weeks.. LOL
> 
> You ever turn off the torque management on your truck? Do it, but tap the pedal lightly or else you will fishtail.


LOL, you wount need any of that until you start stacking some tuners on there.... Let me know... I'll race you anyday! 

I'll agree with you on that socalled torquemanagement... Ever since I tuned my truck the throttle is stupid responsive... I let one of my buddies drive it, as we were going thru a parking lot he's like man, I feel like the biggest idiot ever! Cause every little crack in the road it jumps up 2 or 300 rpm 

Thanks Mr. Markus... Hopefully the rain will hold out tomarrow, I found out the pulls start at 7 p.m.

Grassman, you should scoot up, Since your trannys already fried and your getting it rebuilt, Give er a rip down the track, I'm bringing a trailer so I can tow it home for you


----------



## Mr.Markus

Better bring your mudders it's raining now.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1052979 said:


> LOL, you wount need any of that until you start stacking some tuners on there.... Let me know... I'll race you anyday!
> 
> I'll agree with you on that socalled torquemanagement... Ever since I tuned my truck the throttle is stupid responsive... I let one of my buddies drive it, as we were going thru a parking lot he's like man, I feel like the biggest idiot ever! Cause every little crack in the road it jumps up 2 or 300 rpm
> 
> Thanks Mr. Markus... Hopefully the rain will hold out tomarrow, I found out the pulls start at 7 p.m.
> 
> Grassman, you should scoot up, Since your trannys already fried and your getting it rebuilt, Give er a rip down the track, I'm bringing a trailer so I can tow it home for you


If I could get it into any gear besides 1st I would. Reverse is faster then going forward.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grassman09;1052894 said:


> When I add the dual turbos, swept side exhaust lift pump, propane injection system.. Billet output shaft. Maybe in a few weeks.. LOL
> 
> You ever turn off the torque management on your truck? Do it, but tap the pedal lightly or else you will fishtail.


I have the 6.7 in my 2007 dodge... how do I turn it off?

I have a smarty on my 5.9 2003 dodge its crazy wants to smoke black everywhere when I turn the chip up.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Hey Jon-Care to elaborate on the fines and the 8000 km thing?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I don't know if it is an MTO BS thing. He is basically saying that the tires on our newest truck which we bought in early may is already in violation with worn tires. I am 90% of the time the driver of this truck and we only just got the dump insert installed so it was never carrying a lot of weight. 

This officer was telling us that commercially used f350's should only be used for up to 8000, then they are too worn. He also called us on the windshield wiper thing. Stock isn't enough for commercial. Have you ever heard anything as bad as that from MTO? 

I don't know the specific fines. I was away, but I will find out more details tomorrow for you. I don't know how valid some of them are, he was a big ****** apparently, but he at least was nice to our foreman, and only screwed us over, not our foreman.


----------



## Triple L

I've never heard something soo funny in my life...

8000 km's on a set of tires and stock wipers arnt good enough HAHAHAHAHAHA :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

I would have laughed at him and drove away....

Please keep us updated on this topic Jon....

Im gonna try to stop the tears from rolling down my eyes from laughing soo hard....


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

That sucks Jon. 

My good times moment of the week was being the following vehicle (about 100 ft) behind the transport full of gravel that rolled over on the 400 this morning. Saw the whole thing. Pretty f'd up experience. Crazy part is I had a dream about it last night.


----------



## ff1221

JohnnyRoyale;1053060 said:


> That sucks Jon.
> 
> My good times moment of the week was being the following vehicle (about 100 ft) behind the transport full of gravel that rolled over on the 400 this morning. Saw the whole thing. Pretty f'd up experience. Crazy part is I had a dream about it last night.


Saw some pictures of that, surprised the driver is alive at all, cab is pretty crushed, and he very efficiently emptied the whole trailer out, what a mess that must have been.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1052845 said:


> Goes both ways  we have replaced 2 GM's the last year so I'm sure they are just as good.


And these trucks were from 90's right?

Sorry to hear about your run in with the MTO Jon.


----------



## CGM Inc.

your point?


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1052850 said:


> And how many allison transmissions have your guys blown up?


ive blown up 1 in my 03 d max ive also grenaded the transfer case, i just got the truck out of the shop for the houseing that connects the tranny and the transfer case, it sheared in half... its $1200 just for the part.

as for a good tranny shop the guys at Newmarket transmission are awesome for tuner diesel tannys. they have an 07 dodge there right now that is getting the works done to it. they do all the trannys for the tuner shop in town.


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1053110 said:


> your point?


Is it really fair to compare Pre-historic GM transmissions to Dodge transmissions that are 2 or 3 years old???


----------



## Triple L

PlatinumService;1053116 said:


> ive blown up 1 in my 03 d max ive also grenaded the transfer case, i just got the truck out of the shop for the houseing that connects the tranny and the transfer case, it sheared in half... its $1200 just for the part.


I think it has something to do with how that truck runs a 14 second 1/4 mile BONE STOCK and how it gets over 800 km's per tank all the time


----------



## Triple L

Has anyone else got thier "smart about salt" certificates?

Me and my buddy were talking about that this week.... He brought up some very valid points...

- Are you really gonna tell your lawyer and insurance company your putting down less salt 

- Your suppost to reduce your overall salt usage by a certain percentage every year... How do you reduce your salt usage when you pick up more and more properties every year?

- Its kinda funny how the insurace company that sponcers the smart about salt program, droped its clients that atteneded the smart about salt training isnt it?

- The only people who need it are people doing municipal work, And have you seen the amount of salt the city puts down on its sidewalks? There the ones who need the training...

- Ever driven down a highway where they just started using salt brine, All the tree's are cooked where as they were all good for the last 20 years with straight salt...

Wayy off topic but just something to think about..... And keep this thread busy busy busy....


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1053024 said:


> I have the 6.7 in my 2007 dodge... how do I turn it off?
> 
> I have a smarty on my 5.9 2003 dodge its crazy wants to smoke black everywhere when I turn the chip up.


I believe you need a programmer, like the bully dog PMT or possible Diablo predator.

The smarty is just a hand held device?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine - sorry to hear about your "good times!" ITS CAUSE YOU ASKED AT PARLIMENT IF THEY HAD SPRINKLERS. YOU PISSED THEM OFF.

I was looking around the MTO website... all I could find was...
Part 23. Windshield Wiper / Washer
1.control or system malfunction.
2.wiper blade is damaged, missing or fails to adequately clear driver’s field of vision.
When use of wipers or washer is required:

It must me something they have there to justify looking at your truck... 
I wonder if his brother owns a tire shop? 8000km's maybe 80 000kms but even then


Was is a random pull over or a waved into a parking lot blitz check?

I got pulled over once with a trailer and an empty skid in it (from a skid of bricks)... with a binder strap on the skid and he got me for not having the ownership of the trailer on me and warned me I should have wire around the hook of the binder strap to the rails. Checked all the lights, wipers, front end for steering slop, ebrake ect. Even hitch rating. 
I had 4 days or something to show the ownership and got off the fine.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grassman09;1053149 said:


> I believe you need a programmer, like the bully dog PMT or possible Diablo predator.
> 
> The smarty is just a hand held device?


its a programmer that just plugs in ya. ive only run the preset ones. http://madselectronics.com/


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

sorry, forgot to check the fines. Give me one more day.

Random. He was parked at the side of the road.



> - Are you really gonna tell your lawyer and insurance company your putting down less salt
> 
> - Your suppost to reduce your overall salt usage by a certain percentage every year... How do you reduce your salt usage when you pick up more and more properties every year?
> 
> - Its kinda funny how the insurace company that sponcers the smart about salt program, droped its clients that atteneded the smart about salt training isnt it?
> 
> - The only people who need it are people doing municipal work, And have you seen the amount of salt the city puts down on its sidewalks? There the ones who need the training...
> 
> - Ever driven down a highway where they just started using salt brine, All the tree's are cooked where as they were all good for the last 20 years with straight salt...
> 
> Wayy off topic but just something to think about..... And keep this thread busy busy busy....


I don't know much about the program, but can assume enough about it. That is crap, I can't believe the insurance company would do that, and I didn't think about the brine's air effect, but yeah, that isn't helping.

I think the government has it's priorities so messed up in so many ways. It is alot of bs.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1053110 said:


> your point?


Your comparing a 90's gas truck to a late model diesel when you said it works both ways.


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1053138 said:


> I think it has something to do with how that truck runs a 14 second 1/4 mile BONE STOCK and how it gets over 800 km's per tank all the time


actually 15 secs at cayuga but it had the programmer in it. but 800km a tank is easy i get 750km a tank pulling my 6x12 enclosed trailer


----------



## Grassman09

Anyone up for a gtg this week?


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1053675 said:


> Anyone up for a gtg this week?


You wount see me around anything that says retirement.... But im up for anything else


----------



## grandview

Just got back from the Falls again.I'm not sure how you guys can put up with the prices up there.Can't you write a letter to your PM to see about getting lower prices. And the exchange really sucks now!


----------



## cet

You had it to good for too long. What are you doing shopping of this side of the border. If it was cheaper your parking lots wouldn't be full of clothes every Friday and Saturday night.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale, I just passed one of your internationals on Teston Rd in Vaughan, sweet truck man


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

musclecarboy;1053910 said:


> JohnnyRoyale, I just passed one of your internationals on Teston Rd in Vaughan, sweet truck man


Thanks man. We'll be working in the RH, and North Maple areas for the next 3-4 weeks.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Hey Jon, gave some guy from the east end your number today-don't know if you get the call or not.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Thank you sir! 

Still have to go and check out those fines btw, I just measured my tires... pretty damn close to new. I will get them to you guys when I have a second, just going a little nuts still. Going away sucks to come back to.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1054048. said:


> Going away sucks to come back to.


Aint that the truth!

All that stress your relieved by going away gets doubled when you come back.... So your really not any further ahead...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

exactly! Snow is now on my mind also! Winter will be here before we know it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1054069 said:


> exactly! Snow is now on my mind also! Winter will be here before we know it.


Im starting to think a little about the white stuff also.

I had to get up at 3am the other day so I just told myself its snowing and just didnt look out the window.


----------



## Triple L

A big Happy Birthday To Jon


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Happy birthday Jon.


----------



## mrmagnum

grandview;1053721 said:


> Just got back from the Falls again.I'm not sure how you guys can put up with the prices up there.Can't you write a letter to your PM to see about getting lower prices. And the exchange really sucks now!


I was there last week and you are right the prices there are freakin crazy!


----------



## rooferdave

hey midtown, what a great town Coburg is! Nice and cool this week at leat 8 degrees cooler than Toronto, and the bartender across from Victoria hall is smokin! Draft is real nice too! I advised the church down the street to leave their roof alone and should be wrapping up tommorrow,


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1054301 said:


> Happy birthday Jon.


x2. I know you'll be wishing for a new GMC when you blow out the candles.


----------



## rooferdave

happy b-day Jon!
hope I don't get in trouble for this off topic link http://thestar.blogs.com/weather360/2010/07/10-great-weather-websites.html

some cool stuff guys


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Thanks guys! Getting old sucks, still feel like I am 20... until my back hurts.

Anyway, most tickets were for small things - 

Tires to worn, wipers to worn, something to do with voltage/wattage for the truck and trailer... I didn't get that one, but something along those lines. Apparently you are supposed to have a higher output then Ford gives you, anyone heard of this? I couldn't find it online. 

He didn't have his CVOR stuff with him because his truck had a transfer case issue and I quickly gave him mine to finish up with. 

Tires on trailer, break light out on one side of trailer. Trailer not properly registered. This one kinda sucked. We bought it used from a guy in Orangeville and he didn't do something he was supposed to when we bought it, and we didn't do something that we were supposed to a couple years ago.

No spare on the truck, didn't know that was illegal... We keep a couple spares handy and just have our mechanic drive to them to change a tire. Changing a tire with the jack Ford gives you isn't safe I found out the hard way. I don't know why they would care about that, it is a problem for us, not a safety issue...but he gave us a ticket for it.

No spare trailer tire, same as above...

Yellow sticker was expired on trailer as well, so that was pretty stupid on our part.

All in all, alot of money in fines.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;1054506 said:


> x2. I know you'll be wishing for a new GMC when you blow out the candles.


haha, wishing for a Toyota one ton!


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1054555 said:


> haha, wishing for a Toyota one ton!


But with a duramax motor  LOL

WOW, those tickets sound like alot of $$$

I didnt know the spare tire thing was ticketable either? I do think i should get one for my float tho... That would be something blowing a tire when you out in the sticks...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

problem is, i don't think some of them are either... MTO has way to much discretion. We will most likely pay them instead of opening up a can of worms.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1054575 said:


> problem is, i don't think some of them are either... MTO has way to much discretion. We will most likely pay them instead of opening up a can of worms.


Ya when you got a fleet of trucks I most likely would pay to... Otherwise all of them will get pulled over.... In my situation I would fight almost all those tickets except for the yellow sticker and tail light... Actually I would fight that and say it was working when i hooked on LOL


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Be a man...fight them all.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1054574 said:


> But with a duramax motor
> I didnt know the spare tire thing was ticketable either?


The spare tire one sounds bogus (unless it's new) They'd be able to fine 9 of 10 gravel trucks in our area on that one. I agree with johnny ...be a man your day in court should come up in OCT-NOV when things slow down. Always a good experience too...makes you want to stab someone in the eye with a soldering iron. 
I got three renewals for my CVOR ... only one of the #'s matches my records and I only have 2 trucks ???????????????!?!?!?!?!?! I'm getting ready to buy a 1980's miniivan and a pushmower.


----------



## cet

You only get 1 CVOR regardless of the # of trucks I believe. I only have one.

I lent my tri axle to a friend 1 day. The yellow sticker was expired. He had a small dozer on it. Only 1 chain, no CVOR, no log book and 1 more thing they got him for. They handed him over $2,000 in tickets and cut the plates off my trailer. He went to court. When he got there the officer came up to him and suggested he would drop all the tickets if he plead guilty to one $390 ticket.


----------



## cet

Jon the ticket has to have a # on it referring to the offense.


----------



## GMC Driver

JohnnyRoyale;1054582 said:


> Be a man...fight them all.


Got to agree Jon - fight them all. Any paid ticket will be recorded on your CVOR, and that's the first thing they look at when they stop you next time. A clean CVOR helps a long ways - it's worth the day in court.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1054634 said:


> You only get 1 CVOR regardless of the # of trucks I believe. I only have one.


That's what I thought too..... I heard the MTO office was being investigated for fraud this week.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

fight the tickets but before you do that, renew that trailer and say how you forgot that. 




roofer - Cobourg is a great place. I moved here on my own when I was 18 and set up shop. Its just a great town.  If you are around on Thursday night hit McGregors just up king st before Victoria Park. $4.95 a lb for wings and ice cold draft. 
Took me 3.5 days to do a 50 bundle roof with 2 other guys helping. 2 layers to strip, reboard it all and shingle. 2 dormers and big gable on the front. Roof Rippers are 10x better then those roof shovels. I had 2 of them and it went well.


----------



## ff1221

The MTO guys up here in the stix must be a lot nicer than down there, I got pulled over last year, guy went over the truck and trailer, gave me a list of things such as, overweight, no trailer safety, torn straps/unsafe load, out of date insurance slip, and he only fined me for not having a CVOR, mind you everything else was listed on the paperwork, so if I got wheeled again with the same infractions I was sure to pay more money. Sometimes it pays to have a golden horseshoe up your A$$.


----------



## Triple L

I was talking to Heather Lawn Spray on monday... He was telling me about all the problems of the week, Motors blowing up, tires galore, ect. ect.... He asked me, so hows your week going? What broke on you??? I laughed, im like nothing I own ever breaks, everythings always good.... Sure enough, look what happens a day later... Broke the frame on my Hustler 36" walkbehind with only 240 hours on it, 2 years old... Hopefully this isnt a sign.... Cause we do run chevy trucks  LOL


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I really hate breakdowns!!!!!-...Yesterday alone cost me $3200.00-2 hydraulic deck motors on a Jacobsen mower, and a tire. Machine has 900 hours and the mechanic at Duke says they're good for 5000 easy-just my luck. Good Times.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*goodtimes*

Full Moons! 

crazy problems, crazy people


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

There is a little more to it, so I don't know what we will do. He let our guy off without a ticket, and he was trying to go after all of our trucks, so I don't know. Going to get some legal advice on this one.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1054639 said:


> That's what I thought too..... I heard the MTO office was being investigated for fraud this week.


I know that you have to have a CVOR for each company or group of ownership. If you have 3 trucks and they aren't all in the same name then you need more then 1 CVOR.

I heard there were a few offices being investigated. I thought they said the OPP but these days I can't remember my name so don't take that to the bank.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1054652 said:


> I was talking to Heather Lawn Spray on monday... He was telling me about all the problems of the week, Motors blowing up, tires galore, ect. ect.... He asked me, so hows your week going? What broke on you??? I laughed, im like nothing I own ever breaks, everythings always good.... Sure enough, look what happens a day later... Broke the frame on my Hustler 36" walkbehind with only 240 hours on it, 2 years old... Hopefully this isnt a sign.... Cause we do run chevy trucks  LOL


Guess you should have bought a chevy mower..


----------



## Daner

Chad, Is That rust I see In that break?
if it is, Is been cracked for a while


----------



## Triple L

Daner;1055019 said:


> Chad, Is That rust I see In that break?
> if it is, Is been cracked for a while


I cant remember, and its hard to tell by the picture....

Still cant belive it happened... I think your the one who actually broke it daner LOL... those 9 hours of actual commerical use by you


----------



## Grassman09

That looks like what happened to my Dump Trailer last week with a yard of sand a few patio slabs and a skid of sod.


----------



## Daner

Triple L;1055030 said:


> I cant remember, and its hard to tell by the picture....
> 
> Still cant belive it happened... I think your the one who actually broke it daner LOL... those 9 hours of actual commerical use by you


LOL....Thats why we have welders....Its fixable, hard to see from that pic, but It could have been a bad weld from the factory


----------



## grandview

Grassman09;1054789 said:


> Guess you should have bought a chevy mower..


What the hell,he we go How about a Ford mower?


----------



## Triple L

grandview;1055091 said:


> What the hell,he we go How about a Ford mower?


Then it would look like grassmans dump trailer... All rusted and rotted out.....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

you guys can't wait to see each other and catch up can you?


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1055157 said:


> you guys can't wait to see each other and catch up can you?


What are you talking about?

Im just saying

Generally fords rot out on the fenders... Thats where that reference came from

Generally Chevys have weak frames.... It is what it is...

Plus Jon, your the one complaining this thread isnt alive enough.... So you gotta keep it going somehow LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I must be reading into the posts a bit to much! 

Anyway, yes, carry on!


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1055157 said:


> you guys can't wait to see each other and catch up can you?


What you talking about Willis?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

nothing at all I guess!

Anyone ever go to the Peterborough Race Track? One of our guys is into the hurricane midget racing (slightly bigger then a go cart) They go damn fast. Anyway, race is on tomorrow night at 7. They have stock car racing and other types as well.


----------



## Triple L

Look at the exhaust on that thing.... Looks like fun.... 

Kinda like today coming back from the pulls...

I devirginized the 09 Silverado.... Did a few burnouts with it, and hit the speed limiter... 160 km/h is wayyy too slow LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

snowmobile engines.


----------



## Bajak

For speed, it's hard to beat a two stroke. 
For power and efficiency a four stroke wins.
Torque is ruled not by turbos and the like...electric will win eventually in that regard.


----------



## Bajak

Bajak;1055210 said:


> For speed, it's hard to beat a two stroke.
> For power and efficiency a four stroke wins.
> Torque is ruled not by turbos and the like...electric will win eventually in that regard.


I would like to see what eco has to say about my little statement.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1055184 said:


> Look at the exhaust on that thing.... Looks like fun....
> 
> Kinda like today coming back from the pulls...
> 
> I devirginized the 09 Silverado.... Did a few burnouts with it, and hit the speed limiter... 160 km/h is wayyy too slow LOL


Take me off the list to buy used from you. Thanks for the help last night. Glad the rain held off.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1055179 said:


> nothing at all I guess!
> 
> Anyone ever go to the Peterborough Race Track? One of our guys is into the hurricane midget racing (slightly bigger then a go cart) They go damn fast.


Used to go for the crashes, friend of mine's trucking company had one years ago. They roll end over end quite nicely. What, supplying the trailer didn't get you a sticker on the car?!? You need to work on your negotiation skills Jon!


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1055236 said:


> Take me off the list to buy used from you. Thanks for the help last night. Glad the rain held off.


HAHAHAHA

I had to lay into my truck a bit just to keep up with you! and your the one towing 13,500 lbs  That gas pedeal on that ol lb7 must have been a 1/16th" from the floor...

the trucks 8 months old and its never done a burnout before.... Most people do burnouts in the first day when they buy a truck....

doing 160 was a joke, it was only doing 2500 rpm and shifted at 2800 into 5th... I think me and you both know that wasnt working it AT ALL...

I'll see you at Drayton next friday... Gonna try level 6 on my truck this time and cleanup 

Congrats on 2nd Place


----------



## rooferdave

here are some pics, the two roofer ones have
the marina in Coburg in the background (midtowns base)
and as to neat exhaust what do you think of the one 
I built for my boat? My son looks awful small next to the boat
Check out all the zebra mussels I found in my muffler

Getting near time to start working on those plows and salters of mine.

Hey JD any more used elings for sale?

http://s948.photobucket.com/albums/ad329/mongoose36/boat exhaust/


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1055260 said:


> HAHAHAHA
> 
> I had to lay into my truck a bit just to keep up with you! and your the one towing 13,500 lbs  That gas pedeal on that ol lb7 must have been a 1/16th" from the floor...
> 
> the trucks 8 months old and its never done a burnout before.... Most people do burnouts in the first day when they buy a truck....
> 
> doing 160 was a joke, it was only doing 2500 rpm and shifted at 2800 into 5th... I think me and you both know that wasnt working it AT ALL...
> 
> I'll see you at Drayton next friday... Gonna try level 6 on my truck this time and cleanup
> 
> Congrats on 2nd Place


I hooked mine to the sled with 180km on it. Hell my truck still only has 500 on the new motor and in that time I've changed the oil 3 times and put a front diff and transfer case in it.:realmad: I'm pulling in Sutton on Thursday night have a wedding Fri night in T.O. Good luck in Drayton that was a total power track last year. Make sure to make a few full out passes on level 6 before you go.


----------



## JD Dave

Nice trailer Jon I think you might pay your employees to much to be able to afford to race.


----------



## grandview

What Hoilday are you guys having up there this weekend that the bridges are backed up again.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

It's our Civic holiday on Monday. Not a stat. holiday, Gov. offices are closed but Beer Stores are open!


----------



## grandview

So you can get drunk and not worry about the politicians raising your taxes while your passed out.


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1055298 said:


> What Hoilday are you guys having up there this weekend that the bridges are backed up again.


It's JD Dave Day. Your welcome to celebrate it also.


----------



## grandview

JD ,I was looking in my garage it looking pretty empty right now,not sure what's missing ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Roofer - that is high up. what building were you on ?

Grandview - wait till he doesn't win a few pulls then there will be more turbo's and truck parts pilled up. 

- 680 news was saying 2 hour waits at the border tonight. yikes! 

I spent the weekend up in the Minden area.... solar panels everywhere. wind turbines starting to popup also. the panels on the roof look ok but the ones in the fields and the turbines look a little odd. but im sure the cheque fits nice in the bank. 

as for paying employees to much to be able to race... its best they have an expensive hobby... that way they have to work to pay for it. good alarm clock


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1055424 said:


> solar panels everywhere. wind turbines starting to popup also. the panels on the roof look ok but the ones in the fields and the turbines look a little odd. but im sure the cheque fits nice in the bank.


I heard the govt. just slashed the prices on that by almost half... Now thier only paying 40 or 50 cents or something like that.... Hope you didnt invest in that just yet...


----------



## Grassman09

What is the Hwy 7 & 48 area likeas far as $$. Quoting a sod / cleanup job in the area. Looks like a swanky area it looks like. Savanah Cr . Private rd of hwy 7 only a few houses on it. 

Where is the closest place to buy soil as well as dispose of old turf and soil in around that area if any of u guys know? 

Thx.


----------



## rooferdave

midtown... that was Victoria hall downtown Coburg, across from the lcbo


----------



## grandview

Looks like JD Cet and triple had a good time at the Toronto caribana festivals


----------



## cet

You are missing a good time. I thought with your background you would have made the trip. JD goes a bit over board but most behave themselves.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1055427 said:


> I heard the govt. just slashed the prices on that by almost half... Now thier only paying 40 or 50 cents or something like that.... Hope you didnt invest in that just yet...


I signed up for Miicrofit and was waiting to get approved. The rate was slashed back to $.50 which doesn't make it really feasible in my eyes.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1055491 said:


> You are missing a good time. I thought with your background you would have made the trip. JD goes a bit over board but most behave themselves.


You really shouldn't wear that blonde wig Chris GV will be getting all worked up.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

rooferdave;1055468 said:


> midtown... that was Victoria hall downtown Coburg, across from the lcbo


wow good for you to get that kinda work.

everything is in relation to the lcbo or beer store in cobourg. Im right behind the beer store.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

How did the sandcastle festival go? I heard they lost a couple kids, who watched them search? Ah Cobourg!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Grassman09;1055467 said:


> What is the Hwy 7 & 48 area likeas far as $$. Quoting a sod / cleanup job in the area. Looks like a swanky area it looks like. Savanah Cr . Private rd of hwy 7 only a few houses on it.
> 
> Where is the closest place to buy soil as well as dispose of old turf and soil in around that area if any of u guys know?
> 
> Thx.


It's a good place to sub things to me in!

Sod/soil is close, fairgreen, just north of Major Mac on the west side. You can probably talk them into dumping, if not, lots of farms in the area.


----------



## cet

Added a little ballast to the truck.


----------



## JD Dave

Couldn't you find a bigger trailer? Nice looking rig.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1055635 said:


> Couldn't you find a bigger trailer? Nice looking rig.


You should see it in my driveway if you think it looks big there.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I would go nuts with something that big. Constant mirror, height, everything checks. Have a good trip! Get the kids earmuffs!


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1055639 said:


> I would go nuts with something that big. Constant mirror, height, everything checks.


Wow Jon, No wonder you puke your guts out in the winter.....I Just drive and never look back 

Very Very Nice trailer there Chris! Nice truck to... Did it come with the white door handles?


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1055588 said:


> It's a good place to sub things to me in!
> 
> Sod/soil is close, fairgreen, just north of Major Mac on the west side. You can probably talk them into dumping, if not, lots of farms in the area.


Thx Jon. I would if I didn't have a $4000 Transmission to pay for This Thursday. Also we may be losing a site this winter in Milton. :whistling:

I emailed them some prices yesterday so far no word back. Big house don't mean big money.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1055650 said:


> Thx Jon. I would if I didn't have a $4000 Transmission


Holy geez, Did you buy an allison? LOL!!!!!!!

Im guessing the price is high cause you beefed it up?


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1055652 said:


> Holy geez, Did you buy an allison? LOL!!!!!!!
> 
> Im guessing the price is high cause you beefed it up?


I wish. Iève been towing the Cat with my GM and it tows it better then the dodge did. But I was losing allot of power with that trans slipping.

I wanted to go with a DTT trans full with billet goodies but when they told me it will be 3 to 4 weeks I found a local shop in Norval. Just not sure if I want to go triple disc or double.

the triple disc they say hits hard and is not so pleasant for everyday driving.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1055657 said:


> I wish. Iève been towing the Cat with my GM and it tows it better then the dodge did. But I was losing allot of power with that trans slipping.
> 
> I wanted to go with a DTT trans full with billet goodies but when they told me it will be 3 to 4 weeks I found a local shop in Norval. Just not sure if I want to go triple disc or double.
> 
> the triple disc they say hits hard and is not so pleasant for everyday driving.


I'd go with the triple disk... Depends on what you want to do with the truck tho I guess... But really, the converter only locks up in 5th gear... which is highway speeds, so its not gonna be doing it all that often... Unless you got it in tow haul, then it does it in second... Thats how allisons work anyways, I dont know about the dodges...


----------



## cet

Truck came exactly how you see it. The only thing I added was the mud flaps and backrack.
It pulls the trailer great. The trailer is just under 10,000 dry.


----------



## grandview

Cet needs that big of a trailer,didn't he tell you guys he's a Mormon and he needs that big a trailer to tow all his wives around.


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1055677 said:


> Cet needs that big of a trailer,didn't he tell you guys he's a Mormon and he needs that big a trailer to tow all his wives around.


He can barely handle 1 no matter a trailer full.


----------



## cet

One's enough, more then enough.


----------



## grandview

Cet needs to watch the movie "The long,long trailer!


----------



## cet

grandview;1055696 said:


> Cet needs to watch the movie "The long,long trailer!


I've never heard of that one and being on here doesn't allow me any time to watch TV.

The only time I watch TV is when I need a nap.

The guy I bought that trailer from bought a new one 5' longer and 4,000 lbs heavier and pulls it with the same truck.


----------



## grandview

Go to about 3;45 and watch


----------



## cet

I can relate to that.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Good one GV!
Remember " Trailer brakes first!"


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grassman
that must be quite the tranny rebuild. a basic rebuilt is $2000 no? 


Cet - where you headed? or is that just your new mobile office "write off" so you can sleep onsite at the salt pile?


----------



## cet

I going to escape this heat wave for a couple of weeks.

Going to Disneyland. I have this crazy winter job that doesn't allow me to go in the winter.

Sometimes it's better to do what the Warden wants. Makes for a happy home.


----------



## Triple L

Today was interesting... Accidently pulled into the chevy dealer.... I truly mean accidentially... I passed up Royal distributing in guelph... Sure enough, what does my dad see... A 2011 3500HD SRW Duramax.... So sure enough we had to check it all out... Its a pretty cool truck... My dad set up a test drive for saturday.... Anyone want to buy a 2009 2500HD Ext. Cab short box duramax in white? Hopefully not but my dads like a kid in a candy store when it comes to these new trucks....


----------



## cet

Your not driving a Ford. That truck will make it more then 1 year.

Your supposed to add to the fleet not sell 1.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, no that's just the brakes, tires, front end, and engine. Everything else is good for at least 2


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1055956 said:


> haha, no that's just the brakes, tires, front end, and engine. Everything else is good for at least 2


Don't forget about the wiper blades.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1055954 said:


> Your supposed to add to the fleet not sell 1.


Not to insult anyone but adding trucks to the fleet is the most backwards thing you could possibly do in my opponion.... Expecially with employee's...


----------



## cet

Would you rather use broker's or do you only want to have enough work for 2 trucks?

I have a few and I sometimes wonder why. On the real bad nights I remember why. I also have 4 salt trucks and I don't think there are many guys that would do salting.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, two more coming in October Chad, no insult taken, we are crazy.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Triple L;1055966 said:


> Not to insult anyone but adding trucks to the fleet is the most backwards thing you could possibly do in my opponion.... Expecially with employee's...


x2-Employees Suck.

Just curious as to how do you guys handle a guy that didn't show up to work today, after you spoke to him the evening prior, and his son (which works for you too), reminded him to get up this morning at 5:30 as he was leaving the house....and-he still hasn't called ?? Forgot to mention this guy is a foreman.

I hate Mondays (and employees).


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

gotta make an example. I let foreman get away with to much sometimes, but that is so much... call at 10am and say you slept in... something so that you can justify saving them.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1055970 said:


> Would you rather use broker's or do you only want to have enough work for 2 trucks?


No No, I just find Deere 244j's (loader), 6230's (farm tractor) and 3720's (compact tractor) are the way to go...

Almost impossible to do any body damage, mulch harder to break, more productive, no real insurance, higher resale, longer life, ect. ect....

I had a few trucks at one time and after that its not worth it... Funny thing is i dont have any real drive to plow in any of that equipment and im more then content with my pick-up... Guess I'll be a JD Dave and just drive around salting someday :laughing: Thats the plan anyways... See how mulch work comes in... *Do something crazy and dumb.... While your still young....* Is the plan I guess, been working good so far...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

everything has it's place. We do roadways, need to salt and plow and transport shovelers with the same truck.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Gotta agree with both of you. I would buy another machine over a truck anyday, but can seeJons point when having to transport shovellers. It all depends on what your big picture looks like.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1055983 said:


> everything has it's place. We do roadways, need to salt and plow and transport shovelers with the same truck.


Ya it kinda depends on your business plan and who you want to be...

all my stuff except 1 job is literally within walking distance... even from my shop, so its a totally different world... I might put on 10 km's doing an entire salt run...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

From Oshawa to the west side of our area we are at least 80 km's. Not including Milton. From Markham to downtown we are at least 40. A contracts a contract.


----------



## cet

I have never plowed with anything but a truck. I have 1 guy that uses 2 backhoes on my sites. He does way more work then a truck. I realize 1 day I should try a tractor or loader but the price still seems high. JD sent me a link for a Kubota M125 with a 14' Horst for $50K. That would have been the one to try. I just can't get my head around $90k for a 6430 with a Horst. I would like to try a sidewalk tractor but the max a contract runs is 2 years and if I loose it then you either keep it and wait 2 years or sell it and take the hit.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1055983 said:


> everything has it's place. We do roadways, need to salt and plow and transport shovelers with the same truck.


What's big and white and sleeps 6?

A Pristine PM pickup. LOL


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;1055974 said:


> x2-Employees Suck.
> 
> Just curious as to how do you guys handle a guy that didn't show up to work today, after you spoke to him the evening prior, and his son (which works for you too), reminded him to get up this morning at 5:30 as he was leaving the house....and-he still hasn't called ?? Forgot to mention this guy is a foreman.
> 
> I hate Mondays (and employees).


Take him out back and shoot him.

I haven't really had that problem, I am way too small. In the winter the guys are hungry so they show up. In the summer I only have 2.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1055997 said:


> What's big and white and sleeps 6?
> 
> A Pristine PM pickup. LOL


Or Cet's new trailer!


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1055997 said:


> What's big and white and sleeps 6?
> 
> A Pristine PM pickup. LOL


Did you just wake up.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1056000 said:


> Did you just wake up.


Ha Ha. Doing some custom combining. For all I make doing it I might as well sleep. Also trying to figure out my stupid pulling truck. Here's the vid Chad took of it on Sat in Embro.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Man... that's alot of black smoke. The birds must stay far away from the pulls!


----------



## cet

I was going to ask you if you were pulling in Sutton. I was going to go but now I am going away on Thursday. We don't like to plan anything in advance. Just got our passports this morning on express.

Sound like you have quite few hours in that truck.


----------



## rooferdave

JohnnyRoyale;1055974 said:


> x2-Employees Suck.
> 
> Just curious as to how do you guys handle a guy that didn't show up to work today, after you spoke to him the evening prior, and his son (which works for you too), reminded him to get up this morning at 5:30 as he was leaving the house....and-he still hasn't called


you gotta let him go, NOW! (maybe give him till you have his replacement) The person in question does not give a rats ass about you or your firm. The heart attacks you will have in the snow wondering where he/she is is not worth it, better to have less work and workers who care than that b.s.

from the bin there have ulcers camp


----------



## McGaw

DAVE! I didn't know that was your truck! I remember looking over and seeing a truck, and a **** load of smoke coming out of it! nice pull


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

and that was just from the driver talking!


----------



## Nestech

*Under Warranty???*

Dave, Was that your name at the Embro pulls??? I had a good chuckle about that one!
Chad, where were you, I was looking for yah!
Mark


----------



## Triple L

I was all over the place.... I didnt pull at embro tho, they didnt have my class...

I'll be pulling this friday evening at Drayton


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;1055996 said:


> . JD sent me a link for a Kubota M125 with a 14' Horst for $50K. That would have been the one to try.


What year and hours on the machine?


----------



## Neige

JohnnyRoyale;1056077 said:


> What year and hours on the machine?


I was thinking the same thing Johnny.


----------



## DeVries

Ya how bout some more info on that tractor.


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;1056077 said:


> What year and hours on the machine?


It is sold but it was a 2007 with 190 hours.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I think he's refering to these ....they're all sold.http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=102321

Last I heard.


----------



## JD Dave

Nestech;1056066 said:


> Dave, Was that your name at the Embro pulls??? I had a good chuckle about that one!
> Chad, where were you, I was looking for yah!
> Mark


Under Warranty. I just had it at the dealer last week and got the transfercase under warranty. LOL

I could have had 2 125X tractors with Horst blades for around 95K but I got greedy and tried to get them for 85k. I pissed the guy off enough that he wouldn't talk to me anymore. Cet was going to take 1. The tractors were in MN.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1055936 said:


> I going to escape this heat wave for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Going to Disneyland. I have this crazy winter job that doesn't allow me to go in the winter.
> 
> Sometimes it's better to do what the Warden wants. Makes for a happy home.


Agreed! 
Got any room in there for a wideout on your way back?

My "warden to be" and I have been 4times, disney, universal, discovery cove and to cocoa beach.
flew everytime out of buffalo though

TGI Fridays and the Olive Garden mmm mmm mmm and $2 drafts everywhere plus happy hours. have Fun


----------



## rooferdave

wow no one has posted in over 24 hours!!!!! Pristine is busy in ice management so I guess I have to hold the fort! Can't let Chicago be at the top of the page!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rooferdave

oh p.s. launched the boat yesterday and it didn't sink.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1055879 said:


> Grassman
> that must be quite the tranny rebuild. a basic rebuilt is $2000 no?


Yes it would have been for sure. DTT stuff is not cheap.Problem was I wouldn't have had it for at least another month and prob looking at $1000 to assemble it all. I went to a local shop in Norval. Nothing too fancy but hell of allot better then stock. Truck pulls 14'000lbs like its not even there.


----------



## Neige

cet;1056189 said:


> It is sold but it was a 2007 with 190 hours.


At 190 hours, its till new, more like a demo. The price was definately right, and it was like getting the plow and harness thrown in.


----------



## Neige

JD Dave;1056200 said:


> Under Warranty. I just had it at the dealer last week and got the transfercase under warranty. LOL
> 
> I could have had 2 125X tractors with Horst blades for around 95K but I got greedy and tried to get them for 85k. I pissed the guy off enough that he wouldn't talk to me anymore. Cet was going to take 1. The tractors were in MN.


:laughing: Thats a good on Dave, Im still laughing, and would be to if you had gotten it at that price.


----------



## grandview

So what's been happening up North?


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;1056827 said:


> :laughing: Thats a good on Dave, Im still laughing, and would be to if you had gotten it at that price.


It was worth what he was asking but I really was trying to get a deal. LOL


grandview;1057189 said:


> So what's been happening up North?


Not much, just enjoying the weather. You?


----------



## grandview

Just sitting her watching tv and waiting for the rain coming from your area.


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1057197 said:


> Just sitting her watching tv and waiting for the rain coming from your area.


A nice little rain will finish off my soybeans. Very happy about this years growing season.


----------



## schrader

Anyone know where I can find the rainfall totals for July, we had a ton of rain here in July.
Corey


----------



## JD Dave

schrader;1057242 said:


> Anyone know where I can find the rainfall totals for July, we had a ton of rain here in July.
> Corey


This might help. http://climate.weatheroffice.gc.ca/...v=XX&StationID=5097&Year=2009&Month=12&Day=15


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

This week isn't looking so hot... I hate being off schedule!


----------



## grandview

Pristine PM ltd;1057343 said:


> This week isn't looking so hot... I hate being off schedule!


Use this week to rest up for the CNE!tymusic


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yep, that does start up soon. I often miss it though, nothing that new every year.


----------



## CGM Inc.

who wants to go to quote a relevel and cleaning of a big driveway in Vaughn? to far for us.
PM me


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I do! PM me numbers!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1057501 said:


> I do! PM me numbers!


figured that b4 I posted payup
send it tomorrow, still at the office.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Cedar Grounds;1057547 said:


> figured that b4 I posted payup
> send it tomorrow, still at the office.


Looks good.

As much as I like the stainless for less work later on in a plows life. Seeing a new yellow blade still brings a smile to my face.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Bruce'sEx;1057578 said:


> Looks good.
> 
> As much as I like the stainless for less work later on in a plows life. Seeing a new yellow blade still brings a smile to my face.


was to good of a deal to pass on, would rather have had a SS like the others I have.


----------



## grandview

It's raining here now .I don't like your rain being sent here ,it's to cold!


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1057582 said:


> was to good of a deal to pass on, would rather have had a SS like the others I have.


Nice. I'm sure after last winter there are a few old stock blades sitting around.


----------



## Triple L

Looks good Stefan... Yellow and red are hard to miss


----------



## Triple L

Since this is the canadian weather +++++ enclosed trailer thread LOL

He's my new enclosed I picked up today since it was raining.... Its pretty big and heavy HAHAHA, Jokes 

Too good of a deal to pass up


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1057597 said:



> Looks good Stefan... Yellow and red are hard to miss


just a mode of transportation, my 8.5 stainless will go on the GM and the 9.5 yellow goes on the RAM. The old clunkers stay around as long a possible, might get another sidewalk truck without a plow before winter. A lot of $$$ on a truck with plow as everyone knows.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1057599 said:


> Since this is the canadian weather +++++ enclosed trailer thread LOL
> 
> He's my new enclosed I picked up today since it was raining.... Its pretty big and heavy HAHAHA, Jokes
> 
> Too good of a deal to pass up


The red marker lights are to face the rear and yellow forward. How much? How u getting it off with the lil deere tractor?


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1057719 said:


> The red marker lights are to face the rear and yellow forward. How much? How u getting it off with the lil deere tractor?


LOL, i was waiting to see who would say that... Its a sea can, there are no lights, those are the hooks where the doors hook on... Its deceiving tho LOL

It was only $800

Taking it off wount be an issue at all


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1057771 said:


> Taking it off wount be an issue at all


:laughing: I just pictured a magician with a table cloth...yoink!


----------



## CGM Inc.

chain around a tree and pull


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

sea containers are awesome!!. Im thinking about spraying the outside of the one that I have with stucco to match the building. Im going to do a test spot and see if i need to board it first.

friends of mine doing a house build for charity. in 5 days!!! might give those haiti guys from the other thread a run for their money.

http://5daybuild.com/


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

PRISTINE - here is a blizzard for sale. not sure if you are still looking for one. price seems high but Im sure you know your stuff. http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...ther-2-snow-plows-for-sale-W0QQAdIdZ222896066


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1057776 said:


> :laughing: I just pictured a magician with a table cloth...yoink!


I looked at it today... POS weights 5400 lbs 

I was thinking along the lines of 3500 to 4000...

I think its gonna give a 244j a run for its money....

I think im gonna have to slide a S250 in there to.... which is no big deal tho... I cant see it tipping over a deere 244j loader and a s250.... Should be interesting tho.... Still cant belive it weights 5400 lbs!!! LOL


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Triple L;1058001 said:


> *Sorry Mr. MTO Officer....I Still cant belive it weights 5400 lbs!!! LOL*


LOL:laughing:


----------



## Triple L

JohnnyRoyale;1058003 said:


> LOL:laughing:


HAHAHA I actually laughed out loud at that one!!!


----------



## Triple L

"Do something crazy and dumb...... While your still young!" 

"Old enough to know better, too young to care"


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

MIDTOWNPC;1057899 said:


> PRISTINE - here is a blizzard for sale. not sure if you are still looking for one. price seems high but Im sure you know your stuff. http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...ther-2-snow-plows-for-sale-W0QQAdIdZ222896066


thanks bud, yeah. Way to high for a 4 year old. I found a 8611lp in the states, just gotta raise the cash to get it... we kinda got to comfy leasing everything.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Seen a documentary about this designer home made out of Sea Cans! I was speechless!
I like the modern "european" design, not everyones taste so.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1058001 said:


> I looked at it today... POS weights 5400 lbs
> 
> I was thinking along the lines of 3500 to 4000...
> 
> I think its gonna give a 244j a run for its money....
> 
> I think im gonna have to slide a S250 in there to.... which is no big deal tho... I cant see it tipping over a deere 244j loader and a s250.... Should be interesting tho.... Still cant belive it weights 5400 lbs!!! LOL


There is no fway the 244 will pick it up. Our 7820 will not even come close to picking it up because the weight is so far forward. I'd pull it off a bit and put the 244 at the back and a skid on each side and the drive away. Once it's off the trailer then you can screw with it and it doesn;t have far to fall.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Cedar Grounds;1058136 said:


> Seen a documentary about this designer home made out of Sea Cans! I was speechless!
> I like the modern "european" design, not everyones taste so.


Check google images for "shipping container achitecture" or "shipping container buildings" and you'd be amazed. Pretty wild stuff.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1058169 said:


> Check google images for "shipping container achitecture" or "shipping container buildings" and you'd be amazed. Pretty wild stuff.


I like to think outside the box, even shipping container :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1058169 said:


> Check google images for "shipping container achitecture" or "shipping container buildings" and you'd be amazed. Pretty wild stuff.


I'd always be wondering how many people have died in the one I just bought. (Is that morbid?)


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1058164 said:


> There is no fway the 244 will pick it up. Our 7820 will not even come close to picking it up because the weight is so far forward. I'd pull it off a bit and put the 244 at the back and a skid on each side and the drive away. Once it's off the trailer then you can screw with it and it doesn;t have far to fall.


I'd bet it could lift it straight up... Just not turn... It'll lift those 5000 lbs concrete blocks and even turn with them on hooked to a hook infront of the bucket so its pretty far forward so we'll see....

a 244j is a pretty impressive machine....

I'll let you guys know how it goes....

Still cant belive it weights 5400 lbs tho :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1058236 said:


> I'd bet it could lift it straight up... Just not turn... It'll lift those 5000 lbs concrete blocks and even turn with them on hooked to a hook infront of the bucket so its pretty far forward so we'll see....
> 
> a 244j is a pretty impressive machine....
> 
> I'll let you guys know how it goes....
> 
> Still cant belive it weights 5400 lbs tho :laughing:


Lifting blocks and lifting something that is 8ft out is totally different. Pic a chair up from the top and then try and pick it up from one leg. It's also like pulling in 4wd high. LOL


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1058316 said:


> Lifting blocks and lifting something that is 8ft out is totally different. Pic a chair up from the top and then try and pick it up from one leg. It's also like pulling in 4wd high. LOL


I know exactly what your saying Dave...

But look at these specs

Even if its 8' out, nearly half of the load is still right there on the forks...

TIPPING LOAD

Straight lb (kg) 8,457 (3836)

Full Turn lb (kg) 7,718 (3501)

I'll bet you supper at the next pull that a 244J by itsself will lift a sea can off the trailer so I can pull away... Anything after that is what it is... I might need a skid on the other side to lower it down but the point is it lifted if off completely... Bet?

HAHA arguing over this is soooo stupid, but would be kinda fun if i won the bet.... Either way I dont really care, Its good entertainment LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

that's a good example though. The chair one. Anyway, when you unloading it? I am quite curious who is right.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1058321 said:


> I know exactly what your saying Dave...
> 
> But look at these specs
> 
> Even if its 8' out, nearly half of the load is still right there on the forks...
> 
> TIPPING LOAD
> 
> Straight lb (kg) 8,457 (3836)
> 
> Full Turn lb (kg) 7,718 (3501)
> 
> I'll bet you supper at the next pull that a 244J by itsself will lift a sea can off the trailer so I can pull away... Anything after that is what it is... I might need a skid on the other side to lower it down but the point is it lifted if off completely... Bet?
> 
> HAHA arguing over this is soooo stupid, but would be kinda fun if i won the bet.... Either way I dont really care, Its good entertainment LOL


You already owe me supper. Lifting straight up isn't the problem it's your dump cylinders that can't take the weight and they just go down. I hope you can get it off but I'm telling you to be carefull. We've moved lots of van bodies and they are basically the same thing. I'm guessing if you thought it was going to be so easy it wouldn't be sitting on your trailer still.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1058346 said:


> I'm guessing if you thought it was going to be so easy it wouldn't be sitting on your trailer still.


I took on some extra work, even had an extra guy on for the past couple days...

I like the way you talked yourself outta that one tho


----------



## JD Dave

He'll get it off the trailer because he just need to lift it enough to drive forward it can even drag a bit. My loaders are alot bigger then your and I couldn't pick a sea can up. Here's the specs on mine. http://manuals.deere.com/omview/OMW49640_19/?tM=


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I'm going to have to side with JD on this one.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1058351 said:


> I took on some extra work, even had an extra guy on for the past couple days...
> 
> I like the way you talked yourself outta that one tho


I'll buy supper either way. If it was soooo easy to take off you would have taken it off before you unhooked your truck. Good Luck and unless there's video I won't beleive you.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1058357 said:


> I'll buy supper either way. If it was soooo easy to take off you would have taken it off before you unhooked your truck. Good Luck and unless there's video I won't beleive you.


Alright Dave we'll leave it at that.... The honest reason why its not off yet is cause of the extra work I got going on and due to the mosquito's.... They are stupid crazy right now, Like i mean, you cant even keep up with swatting them, its that crazy... It'll be off this weekend and i'll tape if for you


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1058361 said:


> Alright Dave we'll leave it at that.... The honest reason why its not off yet is cause of the extra work I got going on and due to the mosquito's.... They are stupid crazy right now, Like i mean, you cant even keep with swatting them, its that crazy... It'll be off this weekend and i'll tape if for you


It was a friendly argument and I'm trying to get you going. I know you'll get it off. The 244 is a JD so anything is possible. Don't lay in bed awake all night worrying about it.

On a side note I'm going to the Michigan 500 this weekend. My buddy got pit passes and tickets from his work. I've never been to a Nascar race before so I'm pumped.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1058362 said:


> It was a friendly argument and I'm trying to get you going. I know you'll get it off. The 244 is a JD so anything is possible. Don't lay in bed awake all night worrying about it.


Dont worry about it, its all fun and games anyways... Im not gonna do something absoluty stupid just to win a $20 bet... But I kinda do want to win that diner out of it tho 

Im kinda curious where they rated the tip compacity of the 244 tho, as yours is 1.5M off the ground, and its not really tip compacity, its just rated compacity...

Have fun this weekend!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

don't let your neck get sore watching cars go in circles!!!


----------



## TLG99

On a side note I'm going to the Michigan 500 this weekend. My buddy got pit passes and tickets from his work. I've never been to a Nascar race before so I'm pumped.[/QUOTE said:


> Guys I know, that have been to Nascar races say that it is an awesome experience. A little brutal to watch on TV imo, but live is a different experience.
> 
> I don't follow racing much, but I do know that Danica Patrick is hot, so binoculars for you is a must and a few pics posted here for us would be good too,haha! Have a good time JD Dave.


----------



## Triple L

TLG99;1058418 said:


> but I do know that Danica Patrick is hot,


Dosen't she race indy car? I dont think Dave will be seeing her


----------



## TLG99

Triple L;1058425 said:


> Dosen't she race indy car? I dont think Dave will be seeing her


yeah i guess your right....I think she used to race Nascar though. Danica could race a Toyota Prius for all I care,...still very easy on the eyes,lol. Almost as impressive as a hot lady driving a nice truck.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

drag the seacan off. you wont pick it up. I tried with my s300 to lift it and as we were getting off course pulling one around a corner. wont happen. 

Get some cedar posts. pick the one end up roll it back till it tips then pick the other end up with your loader and drive the truck way. that way you wont scratch you nice trailer.

might want to take your ramps off?

I pulled a seacan thru my building double ended garage door. 3inches to spare on each side. almost took the hose tap on the wall off. then had to turn it 180 and drag it on gravel, then push it into the back corner of my property against the fence and level it. 

I just picked on end up with the forks. and chained it to the bobcat. used tires under it to help it slide. then cedar posts to make the turn and push it into place.


----------



## JD Dave

TLG99;1058418 said:


> Guys I know, that have been to Nascar races say that it is an awesome experience. A little brutal to watch on TV imo, but live is a different experience.
> 
> I don't follow racing much, but I do know that Danica Patrick is hot, so binoculars for you is a must and a few pics posted here for us would be good too,haha! Have a good time JD Dave.


Hopefully I'll be to drunk to even see numbers on the cars. I'll get some pics of some hot girls for you though. Just don't let my wife see them.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1058441 said:


> drag the seacan off. you wont pick it up. I tried with my s300 to lift it and as we were getting off course pulling one around a corner. wont happen.
> 
> Get some cedar posts. pick the one end up roll it back till it tips then pick the other end up with your loader and drive the truck way. that way you wont scratch you nice trailer.
> 
> might want to take your ramps off?
> 
> I pulled a seacan thru my building double ended garage door. 3inches to spare on each side. almost took the hose tap on the wall off. then had to turn it 180 and drag it on gravel, then push it into the back corner of my property against the fence and level it.
> 
> I just picked on end up with the forks. and chained it to the bobcat. used tires under it to help it slide. then cedar posts to make the turn and push it into place.


A 244J is quite abit bigger then an S300 but I still don't think it will do it. I called the John Deere dealer today and they said they rented one out and the guy flipped it unloading a can.  So make sure you get a vid Chad.


----------



## TLG99

JD Dave;1058557 said:


> Hopefully I'll be to drunk to even see numbers on the cars. I'll get some pics of some hot girls for you though. Just don't let my wife see them.


I can imagine that conversation with the wife: Wow, those cars move fast dear, I swear I was getting a pic of the #5 car...must have been too slow, got blondies azz instead,lol.


----------



## JD Dave

TLG99;1058570 said:


> I can imagine that conversation with the wife: Wow, those cars move fast dear, I swear I was getting a pic of the #5 car...must have been too slow, got blondies azz instead,lol.


My wife knows me to well and what guys are like. So she know what happens before I even go. Nothing wrong with looking.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1058558 said:


> A 244J is quite abit bigger then an S300 but I still don't think it will do it. I called the John Deere dealer today and they said they rented one out and the guy flipped it unloading a can.  So make sure you get a vid Chad.


I think im gonna slap a set of extenda forks on and we'll be good to go... wesport

I'd never think of picking it up with a skid steer...

But you know, a 244 is just a kids loader HAHAHAHA.... That was a good one today Dave, I dont think adam will like that LOL


----------



## grandview

JD is pure as the virgin snow that falls on his lots!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1058598 said:


> I think im gonna slap a set of extenda forks on and we'll be good to go... wesport
> 
> I'd never think of picking it up with a skid steer...
> 
> But you know, a 244 is just a kids loader HAHAHAHA.... That was a good one today Dave, I dont think adam will like that LOL


Don't forget to tell him about the training wheels. LOL Extended forks aren't part of the bet.


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1058614 said:


> JD is pure as the virgin snow that falls on his lots!


This is true. I might have to get somethiing delivered to your house so I can go to Sal's again.


----------



## grandview

Sal's was sold to those 2 bar tender girls.


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1058618 said:


> Sal's was sold to those 2 bar tender girls.


I actually thought they owned it before as they are the only one's who I have ever seen there.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1058622 said:


> I actually thought they owned it before as they are the only one's who I have ever seen there.


you need to look around at the place ,not just at the table dancers


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1058624 said:


> you need to look around at the place ,not just at the table dancers


Sals has the best dancer I've ever seen


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1058626 said:


> Sals has the best dancer I've ever seen


Next time tell your dad to bring some paper dollars,those loonies don't stay in the g strings very well


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1058615 said:


> Don't forget to tell him about the training wheels. LOL Extended forks aren't part of the bet.


Sounds to me someone chickening out  :laughing:

If your telehandler and 7820 cant do it, do you really think a kids loader can do it?

Its either thats impossible and cant be done, or yes it can be done....


----------



## Triple L

grandview;1058627 said:


> Next time tell your dad to bring some paper dollars,those loonies don't stay in the g strings very well


Im surprised Dave didnt just bust out the cheque book HAHAHA


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

grandview;1058627 said:


> Next time tell your dad to bring some paper dollars,those loonies don't stay in the g strings very well


:laughing: :laughing: LOONIES :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1058635 said:


> Sounds to me someone chickening out  :laughing:
> 
> If your telehandler and 7820 cant do it, do you really think a kids loader can do it?
> 
> Its either thats impossible and cant be done, or yes it can be done....


I'm not the one with it still sitting on my trailer. So is the bet you can lift it up and back up and set it down. Or are you going to drive away like a girl. LOL


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1058641 said:


> :laughing: :laughing: LOONIES :laughing:


Better then the Canadian Tire money he brought last time.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1058693 said:


> I'm not the one with it still sitting on my trailer. So is the bet you can lift it up and back up and set it down. Or are you going to drive away like a girl. LOL


I guess we're lifting it up and backing away now.... Do you sit down to pee?



JD Dave;1058694 said:


> Better then the Canadian Tire money he brought last time.


He calls Canadian tire quarters silver loonies...


----------



## Triple L

Today is friday the 13th..... Good luck or bad..............


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1058711 said:


> Today is friday the 13th..... Good luck or bad..............


bad luck for them - computers break and there are 19 of them in today to fix.
good luck for me... none of them are under warranty

Ive actually thought about taking canadian tire money at my store. I wonder what the auditor would have thought about that one.


----------



## grandview

MIDTOWNPC;1058770 said:


> bad luck for them - computers break and there are 19 of them in today to fix.
> good luck for me... none of them are under warranty
> 
> Ive actually thought about taking canadian tire money at my store. I wonder what the auditor would have thought about that one.


Isn't Fri the 13th in Canada on like 237th because your on the metric system?


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1058711 said:


> Today is friday the 13th..... Good luck or bad..............


Good Luck for me I won in Peterborough.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1058970 said:


> Good Luck for me I won in Peterborough.


Only if your wife and kids let you sleep till noon!


----------



## capitalsnow

Just thought i would drop in and say hello, we have had very busy summer thus far down here at capital, we are slowly gearing up for what should promise to be another busy winter season. Just repainted all of our blowers and tuned up our salters,


----------



## Bajak

Triple L;1058711 said:


> Today is friday the 13th..... Good luck or bad..............


I had the first date with my wife on friday the 13th.

Oh yeah....I don't think the 244 is going to do it alone. We've struggled with sea cans using a 444. It is too heavy too far out and you can barely turn with them on the forks. Needs more counter weight. 
Mind you ours aren't empty.


----------



## grandview

Bajak;1059069 said:


> I had the first date with my wife on friday the 13th.


And we know how that turned out.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, I was wondering if that was good luck or bad luck.

So we are going to go ahead with a ranger dump insert. Just being able to hold a ton of leaves will be amazing in the fall. We are going to do this for September in one of them, and if it goes well the other will get it as well. Just gotta find a few cheap downeaster salters to use as well. Anyone??? Chad??? You have another cheap one sitting around? haha


----------



## Triple L

how big is the bed on a ranger?


----------



## Triple L

IM PISSED OFF NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Make sure you crank it up to 720 or 1080p HD and turn the volume up...


----------



## Triple L

O well, it was fun anyways.... Still cant belive it weights that much HAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

6 feet. Going to have high walls. Mostly downtown condo's where the F350's are way to tight.

What are you pissed about?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Alright Dave, you [email protected] haha

Wasn't that bad though.

Those are the type of machines I am thinking about for being able to blast off condo drives. Make sense or stick with bobcats?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;1059140 said:


> So we are going to go ahead with a ranger dump insert.


That's a first.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1059162 said:


> Alright Dave, you [email protected] haha
> 
> Wasn't that bad though.
> 
> Those are the type of machines I am thinking about for being able to blast off condo drives. Make sense or stick with bobcats?


That little bugger does about 35 km/h... No floating anymore, super fast, visability is 100X better, quiet, comfortable work envrioment... Really, you cant go wrong IMO, except for the price... about double


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yep, and dumb in a way, but if you saw how small some of the streets we are on downtown, it would make sense... sort of.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Triple L;1059172 said:


> That little bugger does about 35 km/h... No floating anymore, super fast, visability is 100X better, quiet, comfortable work envrioment... Really, you cant go wrong IMO, except for the price... about double


Leasing by the season, so price should be affordable as long as the productivity is there.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Only you know what makes sense for you Jon. Be sure to post some pics of that little bulldog when its on.


----------



## DeVries

Have you used it to push snow? 

How big a blade or box you put on it?

I'm looking for a machine that will do some good road speed don't have use for a tractor in the summer looks like that 244 may do the trick.


----------



## Triple L

I've pushed snow with it and love it! Its almost as roomie as a truck...

But its Adams, and he had a 8-14' horst on it last winter, but it can do a 10-16' with no problem...


----------



## DeVries

Wow impressive, I would at least have use for it in the summer.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Those 244's are pretty slick machines-a few guys I know have them.
They have their limitations, like our 212 JCB, but they can push.
Can they load triaxles?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Can they push better then a F350. Pull drives, plow road no problem? Even with all the extra snow down from the driveways being pulled onto them?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Who all makes this type of mini loader? CAT, JCB, and JD? Case or Bobcat?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Cat, JD, New Holland, JCB-there may be others.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1059184 said:


> Can they push better then a F350. Pull drives, plow road no problem? Even with all the extra snow down from the driveways being pulled onto them?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

local small landscape yard uses a compact Volvo loader. Looks nice checked the specs online and they travel 13 mph. Expensive though.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1059195 said:


> local small landscape yard uses a compact Volvo loader. Looks nice checked the specs online and they travel 13 mph. Expensive though.


Deere and jcb's go fast, 19 mph

you have to step up to a 307 cat to get the speed, which is a little bigger then the other 2


----------



## Triple L

Man is the lightning ever crazy out there now!!!

I kinda hope the rain holds off... Do some more of my favorite... Drive by mowing LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It looks very compact on radar.


----------



## Grassman09

Other then ram tracking anyone know of some other less expensive devices that I can possibly install my self? Most of the units I've sen so far run on portable phone batteries and only last a few days if that. I would like something I can hard wire in to the vehicle? I also don't want to have to go to the vehicle swap batteries swap sd cards. 

I want to track one of my trucks and maybe my other truck and skid this winter so the companies I sub for can see where I am. 

Johnny: How do you like the Ram tracking, they called me up once but got pissed at me as I wasn't interested in signing up right away that week. Great customer service I'll say. 

Why cant I be a tire kicker for once?


----------



## Triple L

Even tho I hate say it, But I'd never install any tracking devices on my trucks so the companies I sub for can see where im at (even tho I dont sub for anyone).... If they want to do it themselfs and pay for it, thats fine and im all good, cause I'd have nothing to hide to begin with... But I wouldnt fork that extra expense out just to show them... JMO


----------



## GMC Driver

I agree with you Chad. 

But being one of those guys who has several crews to manage, a product like RAM can be very beneficial. In fact, it might be in the contractor's best interest to pony up for the units in the sub's vehicles. There's peace of mind that comes with knowing that you can pinpoint location or times of service on any given day.

We can also have a whole debate on whether or not multiple crews is beneficial, and I'm not going to necessarily disagree with you on that one. All I'm saying is that if you are in that position, the pros far exceed the cons, IMO. If cost is the biggest obstacle, then you need to consider the upside of what it can do for you.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Think Future Shop had something simple you can install yourselve.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1059464 said:


> Even tho I hate say it, But I'd never install any tracking devices on my trucks so the companies I sub for can see where im at (even tho I dont sub for anyone).... If they want to do it themselfs and pay for it, thats fine and im all good, cause I'd have nothing to hide to begin with... But I wouldnt fork that extra expense out just to show them... JMO


I have nothing to hide either. But really if the job gets done faster and is up to par then there is no issue how long it takes. Like comparing a straight blade to v blade.

The good part is there is not as much paper work you have to do when plowing and its also beneficial to your own clients if you come to a disagreement with one of them. You know in a big snow storm they might think you never came to plow the lot at all, when in fact you had been there 2 times. You can now prove one of your trucks was there 2 times to the client. 
I have had that but on my residential side.

At the moment I just want to keep tabs on one of my trucks that someone else has full use of and I have told them where they are not allowed.

Allot of the larger co's advertise they use gps in the trucks and encourage there clients to look and see.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1059149 said:


> O well, it was fun anyways.... Still cant belive it weights that much HAHAHAHAHAH


It did well to lift it like it did. I like my steak medium well.


----------



## grandview

You guys should check with your insurance company to see if they give discounts if you install a gps with tracking in case it's stolen.

And don't forget to put one in the wife's car!


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1059477 said:


> The good part is there is not as much paper work you have to do when plowing and its also beneficial to your own clients if you come to a disagreement with one of them. You know in a big snow storm they might think you never came to plow the lot at all, when in fact you had been there 2 times. You can now prove one of your trucks was there 2 times to the client.


I agree but thats not usually a problem with all in contracts...

I myself have been looking into that new snow-ex salt traxx... I think its would be good as its a accurate, non tamperable digital version of paper records more less... which you can easily just make up after the fact to make the situation look good on your side... and i really like that fact as it shows you have nothing to hide... plus its more accurate then just thinking ya that looked like 3 or 4 bags... and with the time stamp... I think im gonna give one a try on my truck... Dont know if my dad would understand the new technology tho LOL


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1059479 said:


> It did well to lift it like it did. I like my steak medium well.


So how was the race, where the pics of the girls LOL???


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1059487 said:


> So how was the race, where the pics of the girls LOL???


Not really any pics just alot of walking. The race was cool but I could careless to see another one.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1059486 said:


> I agree but thats not usually a problem with all in contracts...
> 
> I myself have been looking into that new snow-ex salt traxx... I think its would be good as its a accurate, non tamperable digital version of paper records more less... which you can easily just make up after the fact to make the situation look good on your side... and i really like that fact as it shows you have nothing to hide... plus its more accurate then just thinking ya that looked like 3 or 4 bags... and with the time stamp... I think im gonna give one a try on my truck... Dont know if my dad would understand the new technology tho LOL


Some have options like PTO function. No it wont record how much salt is being used. Maybe you can hook up a compu spread systems from a x city truck.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

GPS isn't always perfect though, we have some properties that the truck circles a bunch of times then leaves, and for some reason that doesn't always show up on the GPS. We have cheap ones, so I assume the better quality ones ping more, but yeah, they help, but are not an end all type of thing.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I'm very pleased with Ram, and Nick is a pleasure to deal with. Its hard to imagine being without them, and it keeps everyone honest. Speeding, idling etc is nonexistent now, and record keeping (logs) is much easier. Funny, I had it on one day last week and noticed one of the trucks was pulled over on the side of the road for 20 minutes-so I called to see if everything was ok-turns out he was getting a ticket for rolling a stop sign. 

I got an email about a month ago from a company that would do seasonal rentals and it seemed to be chaper than Ram-a good option for the tractors and snow equipment, subs etc that's parked in the summer. Ill dig it up tomorrow and post the link.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

http://www.laipac.com/passive-tracking-system.htm

We've tested their passive unit, cheap easy to install. I've set it to record every time it moves like 9 feet as long as 6 seconds has passed or something.. not that it matters those settings are easy to change. but it has so far record very clear paths. the only down side to it is no software with it. just stores raw data, I've been using http://www.gpsvisualizer.com

to draw up maps and also have tried some software off the internet with well hit and miss for getting it how I want it. Likely could hire a software company to make a quick program for turning the data into reports/maps.. or do it myself if I get tired of using 3rd party stuff.

No inputs on this unit, their are other passive units out there for that, this is a local company and truck it's on is just a plow truck no salt. So recording salter on and off was not needed.

as for live tracking, we currently run fleet-complete units through go wireless, along with our two-way radios. Not cheapest by far but we've had the radios with them for well many many years. So we went with them for gps and are happy with the software, and functions.
Think someone said something something about not always recording when a truck is at a site, most times that cause the gps are set to grab locations every two minutes intervals and upload to server over cell network every 6 minutes.. sometimes longer (and you pay for shorter intervals), so you can miss it if they drive in and out.

--
If your looking to save money, passive is the way and there are alot of options now for these... if you want real time data, instead of downloading after a storm and saving a report then I'd say shop around so many companies in the gps market now.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1059496 said:


> GPS isn't always perfect though, we have some properties that the truck circles a bunch of times then leaves, and for some reason that doesn't always show up on the GPS. We have cheap ones, so I assume the better quality ones ping more, but yeah, they help, but are not an end all type of thing.


You sure you are not talking about Triple L mowing route? Who is the co you use Jon?



JohnnyRoyale;1059503 said:


> I got an email about a month ago from a company that would do seasonal rentals and it seemed to be chaper than Ram-a good option for the tractors and snow equipment, subs etc that's parked in the summer. Ill dig it up tomorrow and post the link.


Sucks about the ticket. Great thanks. Do you do work for peel public board? Ran into a guy last week who looks after 125 schools he works for the board. Didnt know your co.



Bruce'sEx;1059505 said:


> http://www.laipac.com/passive-tracking-system.htm
> 
> --
> If your looking to save money, passive is the way and there are alot of options now for these... if you want real time data, instead of downloading after a storm and saving a report then I'd say shop around so many companies in the gps market now.


Yes looking to save money but I need to be able to read the info online. Just like John I'm trying to keep everyone honest with me and I have a funny feeling they are not. I was clearing the truck today and I found a size 36 set of thongs between the pass seat and ctr concil. I asked if any hanky panky was going on.. Noo nop must have fallin out of of my daughters bags.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Heavy rain, lightning and even some hail just passed thru.
Power goes out way to much in Cobourg. The lightning over the lakeshore was crazy.

Should be some dead computers tomorrow.



One of the guys thats works for me in the winter had his truck stolen out of his drive way the other night. Lives on rice lake. They found it in the forest a few miles away, wedged between some tree's. and painted with 03 on the door and a nice spray painted racing stripe. Bent step bars and I bet its twisted. :angry: kids for sure. :angry: 
What ever happened to having a party and chasin after girls. wtf 
if little billy at age 13 beats grandtheft auto on his playstation in 1 day... keep an eye on him and give him more hugs.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grassman09;1059525 said:


> I was clearing the truck today and I found a size 36 set of thongs between the pass seat and ctr concil. I asked if any hanky panky was going on.. Noo nop must have fallin out of of my daughters bags.


must have been hiding them after a trip across the border with wad of canadian tire money. didnt want to get charged duty.


----------



## GMC Driver

grandview;1059481 said:


> And don't forget to put one in the wife's car!


I'd rather not know...



JohnnyRoyale;1059503 said:


> I'm very pleased with Ram, and Nick is a pleasure to deal with. Its hard to imagine being without them, and it keeps everyone honest. Speeding, idling etc is nonexistent now, and record keeping (logs) is much easier.


I agree!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Here's an email I got from another GPS company...

Hello,

We wanted to take a moment of your time to introduce you to our unique service. We offer GPS vehicle tracking and monitoring with no hardware costs and no long-term contracts. We won't be sending you non-stop emails about our service, simply this introduction along with a reminder email.

Whether you have 3 or 300 vehicles our GPS Fleet Tracking service can help you manage the high costs associated with a mobile workforce and the expensive assets they are entrusted with. With AirIQ Online you will:

•	Know where your vehicles are now and where they have been (automatic location updates every 5 minutes)
•	Be alerted about excessive speeding and engine idling
•	Be alerted if your vehicle goes outside boundaries you choose
•	Receive reminders about maintenance
•	Know the vehicle mileage remotely at any time
•	Remotely disable the vehicle's starter
•	And more

With our unique program you only pay $24.95 per month, which is less than a dollar a day! For that much you will have all of the above service with no additional costs. You get the mounting kit with antenna and our own GPS tracking unit. You then can access our system from any Windows PC connected to the internet. No software required.

This is a rental program, so you are free to scale up or down the number of units you use with us. This makes it perfect for seasonal businesses or those that like the flexibility to start and stop service at any time. If you buy from our competitors you will likely pay more per month and be tied in to a 3 year contract.

Contact me at (647) 269-0395 to with any questions and to discuss a demonstration.

We've taken away the barriers to getting started with GPS vehicle tracking. Call us right away and we'll help you to manage your fleet now!

Darren Humphries
Account Executive
AirIQ Inc.
Mobile: 647-269-0395
Phone: 1-888-606-6444 x4239
Fax: 905-831-0567
email: [email protected]
web: www.airiq.com


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Grassman09;1059525 said:


> I was clearing the truck today and I found a size 36 set of thongs between the pass seat and ctr concil.


EEEESH!.....:laughing:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

*Mto blitz!!!!*

August 16, 2010 AURORA, Ont

The Ontario Provincial Police (OPP) will target aggressive commercial vehicle drivers and unsafe commercial vehicles on the province's busiest highways.

Known as Operation Corridor, the annual highway safety initiative includes a partnership with the Ministry of Transportation (MTO) and Ministry of the Environment (MOE).

On August 18 and 19, 2010, OPP officers will focus on commercial vehicle speed and other aggressive driving behaviour. And MTO and MOE inspectors will conduct truck inspections, looking closely for signs of poor maintenance, environmental violations and mechanical problems.

"Commercial trucks have the potential to cause significant damage in collisions, endangering the lives of the many people who travel Ontario's busiest highways. What makes Operation Corridor highly effective is that commercial vehicles that are identified as being unsafe are subject to immediate intervention and taken out of service until remedial action is taken," said Larry Beechey, deputy commissioner and provincial commander of OPP traffic safety and operational support.

Last year, 1,532 vehicles were stopped during Operation Corridor, resulting in 285 charges for offences such as speeding, following too closely, unsafe lane changes, impaired driving, seatbelt charges and other related offences.

Ontario minister of transportation, Kathleen Wynne, says, "Ontario highways are among the safest in North America. Even though truck traffic has increased, there has been a decrease in fatal collisions involving large trucks over the past two decades. Safety blitzes like Operation Corridor help keep unsafe commercial vehicles off our roads, making them safer for everyone."


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1059662 said:


> August 16, 2010 AURORA, Ont
> 
> The Ontario Provincial Police (OPP) will target aggressive commercial vehicle drivers and unsafe commercial vehicles on the province's busiest highways.
> 
> Known as Operation Corridor, the annual highway safety initiative includes a partnership with the Ministry of Transportation (MTO) and Ministry of the Environment (MOE).
> 
> On August 18 and 19, 2010, OPP officers will focus on commercial vehicle speed and other aggressive driving behaviour. And MTO and MOE inspectors will conduct truck inspections, looking closely for signs of poor maintenance, environmental violations and mechanical problems.
> 
> "Commercial trucks have the potential to cause significant damage in collisions, endangering the lives of the many people who travel Ontario's busiest highways. What makes Operation Corridor highly effective is that commercial vehicles that are identified as being unsafe are subject to immediate intervention and taken out of service until remedial action is taken," said Larry Beechey, deputy commissioner and provincial commander of OPP traffic safety and operational support.
> 
> Last year, 1,532 vehicles were stopped during Operation Corridor, resulting in 285 charges for offences such as speeding, following too closely, unsafe lane changes, impaired driving, seatbelt charges and other related offences.
> 
> Ontario minister of transportation, Kathleen Wynne, says, "Ontario highways are among the safest in North America. Even though truck traffic has increased, there has been a decrease in fatal collisions involving large trucks over the past two decades. Safety blitzes like Operation Corridor help keep unsafe commercial vehicles off our roads, making them safer for everyone."


----------



## DeVries

Sweet, they're finally earning their keep.:salute:


----------



## Triple L

Thursday would be one heck of a long day if I had to strap down the mowers after each of the 23 lawns on that route.... I'll take my chances... Thanks for posting that tho Johnny!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1059798 said:


> Thursday would be one heck of a long day if I had to strap down the mowers after each of the 23 lawns on that route.... I'll take my chances... Thanks for posting that tho Johnny!


Careful what you wish for...

http://www.driving.ca/Speeding+driver+convicted+after+online+boast/3385077/story.html


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Triple L;1059798 said:


> I'll take my chances... Thanks for posting that tho Johnny!


Figured you would...NP.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1059895 said:


> Careful what you wish for...
> 
> http://www.driving.ca/Speeding+driver+convicted+after+online+boast/3385077/story.html





JohnnyRoyale;1059900 said:


> Figured you would...NP.


O come on now... You guys arnt posting this stuff just for me 

Mr. Markus, Its kinda funny you posted that as I did just take the speed limiter off my truck last week and had to try it out LOL... disclaimer, it was for off road use only 

I wonder what the streets around JD Daves house look like with all the test and tuning he's been doing HAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1059934 said:


> O come on now... You guys arnt posting this stuff just for me
> 
> Mr. Markus, Its kinda funny you posted that as I did just take the speed limiter off my truck last week and had to try it out LOL... disclaimer, it was for off road use only
> 
> I wonder what the streets around JD Daves house look like with all the test and tuning he's been doing HAHAHAHA!!!!


My neighbour did give me the fist shake last week. To bad her yapping dog is way way more annoying then my truck.


----------



## Mr.Markus

:laughing::laughing: Disclaimer smiley (wonder if that'll work legally.)


----------



## Triple L

Has anyone seen or talked to Lynden Jeff lately?


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

I passed his truck in Ancaster a few weeks ago, but he wouldn't know me as we've never met.


----------



## Grassman09

How do you guys deal with clients that have decided not to pay up? 

The bad part is we had no written contract it was all verbal and part of the pricing was relay throe a second party. The problem with the second party is they have a daughter living in the house where we did the work. More work was added onto the job then what we originally quoted and the owner of the property does not want to pay now as they are saying after the job is done they could have purchased the materials cheaper and received cheaper labor on the total job else where or throe there country (Indian) men.

I would like to go back there and tear out the walkway step's and sod but have been warned that they will involve police if I attempt that. We are going on week 4 now and no $$.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Small claims court, SOL


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Cedar Grounds;1060469 said:


> Small claims court, SOL


X2 on the SOL. How much we talking about?

If its significant...

Step 1. Threaten small claims court

Step 2. Lien the property then take them to small claims court

Step 3. Wait till winter then bury them in every time it snows

or...call this guy http://www.candocreditconsulting.org/


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1060502 said:


> X2 on the SOL. How much we talking about?
> 
> If its significant...
> 
> Step 1. Threaten small claims court
> 
> Step 2. Lien the property then take them to small claims court
> 
> Step 3. Wait till winter then bury them in every time it snows
> 
> or...call this guy http://www.candocreditconsulting.org/


My dad used that guy and it cost alot and we still got nothing.

I'd like to thank Triple L and his dad for the free lunch. Also they bought me a cool Duramax shirt. Thanks alot. Nice seeing you again to Jon, your life makes mine look so simple.


----------



## CGM Inc.

taking the stuff out again only costs you more money! Maybe sound round-up on the new sod


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1060514 said:


> My dad used that guy and it cost alot and we still got nothing.
> 
> I'd like to thank Triple L and his dad for the free lunch. Also they bought me a cool Duramax shirt. Thanks alot. Nice seeing you again to Jon, your life makes mine look so simple.


No problem bud! It was good getting together with you guys anyways!



Cedar Grounds;1060524 said:


> taking the stuff out again only costs you more money! Maybe sound round-up on the new sod


Some arrows with other objects drawn in roundup would be pretty funny too HAHAHA... But in all honesty, 4 weeks isnt that mulch time... I've waited 2-3 months on some installs... persistance is key... dont leave them alone, and come around at 5-6 and be real loud... JMO


----------



## Triple L

Just doing up some invoices here and WOW... man does that HST ever effect the bottom line... expecially on the couple thousand $ jobs... I feel the customers pain but im not making anymore money.... 

Kinda funny im making up my july invoices now LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1060550 said:


> Just doing up some invoices here and WOW... man does that HST ever effect the bottom line... expecially on the couple thousand $ jobs... I feel the customers pain but im not making anymore money....
> 
> Kinda funny im making up my july invoices now LOL


with the little knowledge I have it should help your bottom line since you are not paying PST anymore.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Keep calling them about the money. There are rules however.. paralegal can write a little bit of a nasty letter and it will be cheap. $400 and they will usually get you all the way to court and represent you. 


Keep it simple and get them to start to agree to pc by pc of the work you did. 

Eg ok so you agreed to pay for me to plow the place at $60 a shot... and we plowed it 10 differnt days. So that $600 correct? ok Then we did plow it and additional 1 time on 5 of those days... you dont agree to that. ok lets leave that aside then we can talk about that later. ok so you agreed that we were to salt it.... 
Next thing you know they have agreed to 95 % of everything. 

In court if you can get them to admit to all that.. the judge will see you did work not because you wanted to pad a bill but beacuse you were asked. 

Go to a few small claims sessions first and watch. Halarious. 


I would say you will win in small claims for majority of your work, espeically if there is materials involved.


----------



## Grassman09

Thanks Dean.

When I told him the final bill he says take me to court I'm not paying you $6000 when we started at $1300. His logic is stupid. We removed a bunch of old broken patio stones slabs and precast steps and installed precast looking flagstone and roman pisa steps. He says to me now I thought I was only going to pay the difference. The property is a rental the city was after him to clean it up as his tenants destroyed the place he wanted it cleaned up and looking good that's what we did.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Go and take your material back at the very least.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1060617 said:


> Thanks Dean.
> 
> When I told him the final bill he says take me to court


Continue to send your statements at regular intervals with modest past due fees and start the smalll claims process. Go get some pictures of the finished product (I'm assumming you don't have any of the before) so you can explain what was done. when someone says "sue me" the best action is to call their bluff (lawyers letter or small claims notice.) ....shows you have a process for deadbeats and adds to your professionalism. JMO


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1060669 said:


> Continue to send your statements at regular intervals with modest past due fees and start the smalll claims process. Go get some pictures of the finished product (I'm assumming you don't have any of the before) so you can explain what was done. when someone says "sue me" the best action is to call their bluff (lawyers letter or small claims notice.) ....shows you have a process for deadbeats and adds to your professionalism. JMO


Ok. I have before and after photos weeds 4' tall in back yard mixed in with the piles of dog crap. Good advice thanks.

Jon I cant do that I already talked to a cop friend. I said I would do that and the owner said he would take legal action if I did Trespass.


----------



## Triple L

Going from $1,300 to 6,000 is a pretty substantial jump tho... Did you give him a quote on any of the other stuff, even just a ball park?


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1060681 said:


> Going from $1,300 to 6,000 is a pretty substantial jump tho... Did you give him a quote on any of the other stuff, even just a ball park?


It's only $4700.00.


----------



## GMC Driver

Or 361.5% more.

No biggie.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Grassman09;1060617 said:


> Thanks Dean.
> 
> When I told him the final bill he says take me to court I'm not paying you $6000 when we started at $1300. His logic is stupid. We removed a bunch of old broken patio stones slabs and precast steps and installed precast looking flagstone and roman pisa steps. He says to me now I thought I was only going to pay the difference. The property is a rental the city was after him to clean it up as his tenants destroyed the place he wanted it cleaned up and looking good that's what we did.


The fact it's a rental, and the city was after him would have had me steering clear of the customer before even starting.. It's better to stay home then do work and not get paid for it, that cost you even more..

Problem is with that amount.. it's not even worth asking some gentlemen that like to ride bikes to colllect it, as they will take most of it anyways.


----------



## CGM Inc.

I call it the risk of doing business.....


----------



## Grassman09

GMC Driver;1060708 said:


> Or 361.5% more.
> No biggie.


Went from just sodding to total make over.



Triple L;1060681 said:


> Going from $1,300 to 6,000 is a pretty substantial jump tho... Did you give him a quote on any of the other stuff, even just a ball park?


Yes. Didn't have a issue then. Says now all the extra work normally anyone working on  the job would just do it for a $100 more. :laughing: I need to see where I can find those guys and use them as subs. 3 workers j$100day.



Cedar Grounds;1060830 said:


> I call it the risk of doing business.....


And doing favors for friends.


----------



## grandview

I heard thunder.Is it raining there?

Why are you Argo fans not at the Bills game? I'm sure there is room in JD suite.


----------



## Triple L

Well i managed to stay free... No mto's or coppers busted me on thier little blitz...

Altho, I do know a guy who got busted for doing 87 in a 60 tho


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1060869 said:


> Went from just sodding to total make over.
> 
> Yes. Didn't have a issue then. Says now all the extra work normally anyone working on the job would just do it for a $100 more. :laughing: I need to see where I can find those guys and use them as subs. 3 workers j$100day.
> 
> And doing favors for friends.


we will see how that goes once I'm done out there payup I keep an eye on your sod!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Triple L;1060911 said:


> Well i managed to stay free... No mto's or coppers busted me on thier little blitz...
> 
> Altho, I do know a guy who got busted for doing 87 in a 60 tho


83! and old insurance! He gets two points for two tickets!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1060927 said:


> 83! and old insurance! He gets two points for two tickets!


You think someone would have called and warned you..


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yep! You would think!!!


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1060936 said:


> yep! You would think!!!


He's a total dic isnt he, like he said this morning... Some friend you are LOL


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1060920 said:


> we will see how that goes once I'm done out there payup I keep an eye on your sod!


Did you do the interlock for Dave? Or are you on another job close by?


----------



## creativedesigns

Grassman09;1060439 said:


> How do you guys deal with clients that have decided not to pay up?
> 
> The bad part is we had no written contract it was all verbal and part of the pricing was relay throe a second party. The problem with the second party is they have a daughter living in the house where we did the work. More work was added onto the job then what we originally quoted and the owner of the property does not want to pay now as they are saying after the job is done they could have purchased the materials cheaper and received cheaper labor on the total job else where or throe there country (Indian) men.
> 
> I would like to go back there and tear out the walkway step's and sod but have been warned that they will involve police if I attempt that. We are going on week 4 now and no $$.


Yea it sucks when things happen like that, Eh. When clients want Extra work done (thats not part of the verbal or written contract), I always give a written quote stating what it would cost. That way they can understand & make their mind up without any games.

I'll be the first to type it, but Indians & Chinese people are the freakin worst for wanting Free FREE free stuff!


----------



## DeVries

How about us Dutch people we like free stuff to.


----------



## CGM Inc.

creativedesigns;1060979 said:


> I always give a written quote stating what it would cost. That way they can understand & make their mind up without any games.
> 
> I'll be the first to type it, but Indians & Chinese people are the freakin worst for wanting Free FREE free stuff!


X2.....and you are professional! If they cant wait a day for a quote why bother.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1060972 said:


> Did you do the interlock for Dave? Or are you on another job close by?


Close by at a neighbours place Dave refered me to. Not a small job either. I'm a little concerned as well, if I don't get my downpayment at the 1st day I might stop until I have seen some payup


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;1060979 said:


> I'll be the first to type it, but Indians & Chinese people are the freakin worst for wanting Free FREE free stuff!


Thats kinda funny.... A indian family we do work for is by far my best customer... And i mean indian all the way, I can barely understand the father and mother, their kids are a little better.... payup


----------



## CGM Inc.

Always an exception for the rule


----------



## JD Dave

I prefer not to stereotype it can get you into trouble.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Cedar Grounds;1061042 said:


> Always an exception for the rule


 



JD Dave;1061069 said:


> I prefer not to stereotype it can get you into trouble.


 X2!



creativedesigns;1060979 said:


> I'll be the first to type it, but Indians & Chinese people are the freakin worst for wanting Free FREE free stuff!


Horrible post Cre.

My experience with the latter culture have been VERY rewarding. My clients of that culture have appreciated our honesty and our crews hard work and workmanship and have no problem paying for it-and referring others like them to us.

All depends on what type of client you are after and what it is exactly you are selling. Most of our work is referrals from past clients, or neighbours of jobs we have done, so all the selling is already done before we even get there.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1061088 said:


> All depends on what type of client you are after and what it is exactly you are selling. Most of our work is referrals from past clients, or neighbours of jobs we have done, so all the selling is already done before we even get there.


 same here!


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1060920 said:


> we will see how that goes once I'm done out there payup I keep an eye on your sod!


Great thanks. I'll keep an eye on it too. Maybe I'll use the sod from that guys place to do the neighbor up the road. That would be funny.

Maybe we can all carpool down there let me know what week and ill schedule my other job there too.



Cedar Grounds;1061033 said:


> Close by at a neighbours place Dave refered me to. Not a small job either. I'm a little concerned as well, if I don't get my downpayment at the 1st day I might stop until I have seen some payup


They sounded on the up and up. But what do I know eh.


----------



## Grassman09

Anyone live close to the Vaughn / Concord area? A few of us are going to look at a job at Wiskey a go go tonight.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

So did you lay much stone? A wet lay or dry lay? Was the interlock dirty and needed to be powerwashed? Were the bushes trimmed? 

Man, I could go on with those!


----------



## Grassman09

I'll let you know tomorrow. Night is still early.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1061496 said:


> So did you lay much stone? A wet lay or dry lay? Was the interlock dirty and needed to be powerwashed? Were the bushes trimmed?
> 
> Man, I could go on with those!


For not drinking you sure know alot about these types of jobs.  LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I have heard stories from you!


----------



## rooferdave

I have been offered a good deal on a 9.5 ft boss veeblade, any thoughts on these? I currently run only westerns, the person is selling due to parts availability ( or lack there of) 

Mr JD any eblings for sale, did you sell yours? How is my jacket doing these days?


----------



## Elite_Maint

I have a 8.2ft BOSS V-Blade and i like it....


----------



## Elite_Maint

Anyone here have a dump insert?? which one is better Down Easter or truckcraft???


----------



## Grassman09

E Maintenance;1061627 said:


> Anyone here have a dump insert?? which one is better Down Easter or truckcraft???


Run as fast as you can away from the D.E. Talk to Pristine Property he has a guy who builds better units here locally. They look real sharp and prob cost less then a truck craft.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Grassman09;1061636 said:


> Run as fast as you can away from the D.E. Talk to Pristine Property he has a guy who builds better units here locally. They look real sharp and prob cost less then a truck craft.


thanks for the input..


----------



## creativedesigns

JohnnyRoyale;1061088 said:


> Horrible post Cre.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> My experience with the latter culture have been VERY rewarding. My clients of that culture have appreciated our honesty and our crews hard work and workmanship and have no problem paying for it-and referring others like them to us.
> 
> All depends on what type of client you are after and what it is exactly you are selling. Most of our work is referrals from past clients, or neighbours of jobs we have done, so all the selling is already done before we even get there.


For the most part, Absolutely! Referrals are the best means of sales, but we don't appreciate the ones who put on the act that think its normal to want extras (as part of the job) without paying for them. It seems foolish to me.



JD Dave;1061069 said:


> I prefer not to stereotype it can get you into trouble.


If thats what you call it...


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1061636 said:


> Run as fast as you can away from the D.E. Talk to Pristine Property he has a guy who builds better units here locally. They look real sharp and prob cost less then a truck craft.


O come on, Down easter makes a GREAT dump insert... I've never had a problem with myn, and its built like a tank... They run sizzor lifts where as truckcraft runs a front lift... I have both inserts and I like them both... The truckcraft has amazing build quality and engineering, but the aluminum is thin and dosent take much to bend... The downeaster is more of a tank, much harder to dent or twist....

I might have a 8' downeaster in great condition for sale... Make me a offer...


----------



## TLG99

How did you guys decide between dump inserts for your trucks or a dedicated dump trailer,.....or maybe you have both?

I quickly looked at inserts for our three F-250's and decided that they didn't appear to hold much in terms of volume. Last week we picked up a 6x12 dumper with higher sides and front end, barn doors and ramps with an extra ft. in length for ease of loading plus a few other extras.

I couldn't believe the cheap prices for trailers now,....paid about $7000 (taxes in) for the dumper. Also the 7x14 enclosed trailers were going for $4-5000. I paid closer to $7000 for my enclosed trailers about 5 years ago.


----------



## Triple L

TLG99;1061704 said:


> decided that they didn't appear to hold much in terms of volume.


I've always thought they held quite a bit :laughing:

For a half ton HAHAHAHAHA

Thats a super solid 3 yards...

For maintenance, you put everything in the back of the truck, no time wasted everynight shovelling it out, smaller deliveries, picking up stuff if you have another trailer on already... I use my dump insert almost everyday.... A dump trailer, is still necessary but wouldnt get near the use in my situation

ps, thats the dump insert that may be forsale... if anyone's interested...


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1061675 said:


> O come on, Down easter makes a GREAT dump insert... I've never had a problem with myn, and its built like a tank... They run sizzor lifts where as truckcraft runs a front lift... I have both inserts and I like them both... The truckcraft has amazing build quality and engineering, but the aluminum is thin and dosent take much to bend... The downeaster is more of a tank, much harder to dent or twist....
> 
> I might have a 8' downeaster in great condition for sale... Make me a offer...


The problem was the box would get caught by the wind since I had a head bord on it then it would come slamming down that's what usually got your attention. Also move the solenoid from under the dump bed to under the hood no matter what brand you buy. Unless you like shoveling out 2 yards of salt just so you can raise the box to get at it. Quality is good yes in terms of material. They could go all the way and use stainless welds stainless material for the side rails and stake pocket. That is like spending 10'000 on interlock and using regular sand for the joints.

I am happy with my Dump Trailer holds way more then a insert. Next move is to get a medium sized truck that can haul the skid and a bit of material at the same time and so I need to take 2 trucks all the time. You would have to pay me to put a dump insert in my trucks again.


----------



## Mr.Markus

You can get 6 yards on my eloquip, plus decide which side to shovel off with the fold down sides if you want to move the pile around the site.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1061722 said:


> The problem was the box would get caught by the wind since I had a head bord on it then it would come slamming down that's what usually got your attention.


Im not saying its not possible, but i've never had that problem with the downeaster...


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1061725 said:


> You can get 6 yards on my eloquip, plus decide which side to shovel off with the fold down sides if you want to move the pile around the site.


Isnt that truck only a 2500HD or 3500srw?

Man your just as bad as me with my half ton LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1061730 said:


> Isnt that truck only a 2500HD or 3500srw?
> 
> Man your just as bad as me with my half ton LOL


Mulch doesn't weigh anything. Unless it's wet.Not like I'm hauling 3 yards of gravel or skids of sod. I'm not overweight....well..... the trucks not


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha,

yeah, I have 2 downeasters, both stainless, never had the problem GrassDave has had with them, but know of another guy that did. I think they solved that problem by the time I bought mine. We have had to basically rebuild the underneath of them. We are not the greatest at washing the trucks after each salting, so the steel under the stainless takes quite a beating. The main thing is that they are single piston, that's my biggest issue.

With the Voth dump inserts http://www.vothtruckbodies.com/

you have a full aluminum undercarriage, two pistons, and an owner that will work with you to make his product fit your needs. The price points are better as well. So you can't go wrong.

We have 4 of these currently, and will have 7 by october. They lift 2.5 without issue, and work like champs. Just don't store anything underneath them like you can in the downeaster. There is no room there.

Jon


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Anyone into some Blizzard blades from the states? I have a buddy that wants one, and someone else might want an 8100. I am ordering 2 86110lp. I assume any Blizzard will help with the deal. I assume the price will be around $6000 plus fees at the border. Either NY taxes or Wisconsin taxes as of right now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1061760 said:


> Anyone into some Blizzard blades from the states? I have a buddy that wants one, and someone else might want an 8100. I am ordering 2 86110lp. I assume any Blizzard will help with the deal. I assume the price will be around $6000 plus fees at the border. Either NY taxes or Wisconsin taxes as of right now.


I'd might be interested if the price is right on a 860SW.


----------



## CGM Inc.

is there really a saving?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

so far it is looking good. What is the cost of an 86110lp from Kooy? I didn't get one when I talked to them.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

anyone know what the brokerage costs will be at the border? Or a way to get it in easily?


----------



## JD Dave

rooferdave;1061591 said:


> I have been offered a good deal on a 9.5 ft boss veeblade, any thoughts on these? I currently run only westerns, the person is selling due to parts availability ( or lack there of)
> 
> Mr JD any eblings for sale, did you sell yours? How is my jacket doing these days?


I will be ordering getting some more Eblings but as of right now all I have is 3 tractor models. Your coat is sitting in a bag waiting for you.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1061760 said:


> Anyone into some Blizzard blades from the states? I have a buddy that wants one, and someone else might want an 8100. I am ordering 2 86110lp. I assume any Blizzard will help with the deal. I assume the price will be around $6000 plus fees at the border. Either NY taxes or Wisconsin taxes as of right now.


I can get you pricing on Blizzards as Ebling is a dealer for them. I can also probably save you the Mi tax as I'm setup as a dealer. I think it's 7% but not quite sure. I


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1061796 said:


> is there really a saving?


Well Chad bought a new 9"2 VXT for $5700 including 7% Mi tax. last year and they were 8k here. The problem is if you don't support your local dealer they might be gone some day.


----------



## CGM Inc.

I paid 6920$ for my 9.5 Fisher installed + taxes. Looks marginal to me by the time you drive there, have it installed, etc. Or is install included?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1061800 said:


> anyone know what the brokerage costs will be at the border? Or a way to get it in easily?


I have a UPS account for brokerage, usually around 100$ per entry without a broker agreement in place. 25-30$ with a broker agreement. I recommend to sign up with UPS, doesn't cost you anything and they automatically clear everything coming under your name coming from the states.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1061823 said:


> I paid 6920$ for my 9.5 Fisher installed + taxes. Looks marginal to me by the time you drive there, have it installed, etc. Or is install included?


I guess it's marginal to you then. We install our own plows. You also have to compare apples to apples, I have no idea what your plow would cost in the US on the day you bought it here. I called and got a price for Chad's on the same day and he save close to 2k by the time everything was said and done. It wasn't marginal to Chad.


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;1061823 said:


> I paid 6920$ for my 9.5 Fisher installed + taxes. Looks marginal to me by the time you drive there, have it installed, etc. Or is install included?


That was a great price for that plow. I was quoted $7000 back in 03. I got it in Chicago for $3900. You have to install it yourself.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1061815 said:


> I can get you pricing on Blizzards as Ebling is a dealer for them. I can also probably save you the Mi tax as I'm setup as a dealer. I think it's 7% but not quite sure. I


"jd-daves plow warehouse how can I help you?" payup


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1061827 said:


> That was a great price for that plow. I was quoted $7000 back in 03. I got it in Chicago for $3900. You have to install it yourself.


your back. how was the trip?


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1061827 said:


> That was a great price for that plow. I was quoted $7000 back in 03. I got it in Chicago for $3900. You have to install it yourself.


I paid $7200 for the Boss on your 98, I also paid over 8k for the 9'2 Boss on my 02. Our 07 I paid $6600. The US dollar really makes a difference on what we pay here.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

esitrucks has their new site up... B92VX - 9’2 in. Power V XT w/ RT3 Smarthitch2

Regularly: 
$6,811.00
On Sale: 
$4,890.00

Thats us. I have bought wire harness, controlls, wings and other from Jim and he has been great.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1061826 said:


> I called and got a price for Chad's on the same day and he save close to 2k by the time everything was said and done. It wasn't marginal to Chad.


2 grand is 2 grand... No matter how you look at it... That's 2 grand less I have to work hard for... Even if you spend a whole day driving down, and bringing it back, I'd say thats funner then busting your balls for a couple days in order to make that 2 grand to give it away... JMO


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1061835 said:


> 2 grand is 2 grand... No matter how you look at it... That's 2 grand less I have to work hard for... Even if you spend a whole day driving down, and bringing it back, I'd say thats funner then busting your balls for a couple days in order to make that 2 grand to give it away... JMO


you crack me up... :laughing:

it sher wud be funner ! I can only imagine you after a few beers.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am not worried about Kooy! They will be fine without me.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;1061815 said:


> I can get you pricing on Blizzards as Ebling is a dealer for them. I can also probably save you the Mi tax as I'm setup as a dealer. I think it's 7% but not quite sure. I


Cool, let's see what 3 86110lp's, a 8100, and the 860sw for Marcus would cost through them if possible?


----------



## cet

Trip was good. Not to hot, only 37 and sunny every day and 28 over night.
Dog got sick and we had to put him in the vet hospital. Evan got sick and had to go to the clinic and Kendra had her Ipod stolen. Then I got a call right when I got back from Visa and someone had copied my card. Good job my wife maxed it out before they could.

All in all we had a great time. We spent 12 nights at the Disney campground and I will see it is top notch.


----------



## cet

Triple L;1061835 said:


> 2 grand is 2 grand... No matter how you look at it... That's 2 grand less I have to work hard for... Even if you spend a whole day driving down, and bringing it back, I'd say thats funner then busting your balls for a couple days in order to make that 2 grand to give it away... JMO


Is that $2000 less you have to work or $2000 more for toy's, can't fool us.

How was the 2011, did I miss that post.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1061842 said:


> Trip was good. Not to hot, only 37 and sunny every day and 28 over night.
> Dog got sick and we had to put him in the vet hospital. Evan got sick and had to go to the clinic and Kendra had her Ipod stolen. Then I got a call right when I got back from Visa and someone had copied my card. Good job my wife maxed it out before they could.
> 
> All in all we had a great time. We spent 12 nights at the Disney campground and I will see it is top notch.


I think everything Disney does is top notch. 
crazy about the visa. the chip card has higher security but then if someone steals your card and fig's the 4 digit pin its over and visa wont cover you on that from what I understand.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1061848 said:


> I think everything Disney does is top notch.
> crazy about the visa. the chip card has higher security but then if someone steals your card and fig's the 4 digit pin its over and visa wont cover you on that from what I understand.


It was a chip card, LOL. They are not set up for chips in the States yet. Almost every place I used it asked to see my DL.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1061843 said:


> Is that $2000 less you have to work or $2000 more for toy's, can't fool us.
> 
> How was the 2011, did I miss that post.


HAHAHA you guys know me toooo good! 

Actually me and Dave took one out for a scoot last week, it was a 2011 2500HD Gaycab long box... Now this is all in comparison to my 09 2500HD extended cab short box, but IMO, it rode worse then one of Daves hay wagons... Like it was horrible, And it wasnt like we didnt have anyweight in it, between me JD and the sales man :laughing:

The exhaust break dosent work at all in the city, altho i'd bet it would work great at higher speeds... The interior is idential to my 09, they havent changed a thing... After we drove it, my dad took it for a drive we both thought it was pretty sluggish to... but when comparing the front axles of the 2 trucks there is quite a bit of difference and we liked the support braces in the frame... But all in all, they wanted 58 for the truck, -8 for the employee pricing, so your still looking at 50K for a gaycab nicely equipped but not loaded.... In all honesty its a nice truck, but I got spoiled on the price I payed for my 09, which is a 60K truck and its hard comparing other stuff to it...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

where can I get a bolt on cutting edge for my bobcat bucket? 
what about quick tach plates to weld on something so I can pick it up with my bobcat?

I picked up a used 9ft fisher trip edge (no pump) Im going to make into a pusher.


----------



## cet

I'm glad I bought my 09 when I did. There were some huge discounts. I got $17,500 off list.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1061857 said:


> what about quick tach plates to weld on something so I can pick it up with my bobcat?


I sent a reply to some guy on kijiji... They make buckets and stuff so i figure they'd have one of those... Cause im looking for the same thing myself actually... I'll let you know or you let me know if you find anything...





cet;1061859 said:


> I'm glad I bought my 09 when I did. There were some huge discounts. I got $17,500 off list.


So am I... I think thats something that just dont happen twice...


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1061859 said:


> I'm glad I bought my 09 when I did. There were some huge discounts. I got $17,500 off list.


Glad you had a good trip. How'd the car handle that big trailer? I'm still kicking myself for not buying that 07 GMC I showed you in Pa. My dealer has a new Denali HD Duramax, lists for 77k but you can have it for 65K.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1061857 said:


> where can I get a bolt on cutting edge for my bobcat bucket?
> what about quick tach plates to weld on something so I can pick it up with my bobcat?
> 
> I picked up a used 9ft fisher trip edge (no pump) Im going to make into a pusher.


You will not find hardened cutting edges anywhere cheaper then CRD in Mississauga. 2222 Drew Rd 905 673 8200.

Horst sells a weld on quick tach plate.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

JD Dave;1061866 said:


> You will not find hardened cutting edges anywhere cheaper then CRD in Mississauga. 2222 Drew Rd 905 673 8200.
> 
> Horst sells a weld on quick tach plate.


Second That.. Great edges..

Had a little problem with delivery of some bucket teeth a couple weeks ago.. Apparently someone got some free teeth left outside their garage cause it wasn't us. Wasn't a problem just funny.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1061864 said:


> Glad you had a good trip. How'd the car handle that big trailer? I'm still kicking myself for not buying that 07 GMC I showed you in Pa. My dealer has a new Denali HD Duramax, lists for 77k but you can have it for 65K.


I needed a truck and didn't buy it, Can't cry over spilt milk.

That Denali would look good at the truck pulls, I think you should go for it. If it's white your wife might not notice.

Truck worked well. The first night, in the dark the GPS took us down the gravel cottage type road. 2 of the corners were so tight I had the truck tires in the ditch on the left and trailer tires were in the ditch on the right. The kids were pretty scared but that was the worst part of the trip so it was pretty good.

Truck only last 3 hours on a full tank of fuel, that part sucks but at least you get to stretch your legs.


----------



## Triple L

I just happened to be looking around on youtube and found some good snowporn....

This guy is crazy...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1061866 said:


> You will not find hardened cutting edges anywhere cheaper then CRD in Mississauga. 2222 Drew Rd 905 673 8200.
> 
> Horst sells a weld on quick tach plate.


I figured you would have a contact if not have them in your warehouse.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1061874 said:


> I needed a truck and didn't buy it, Can't cry over spilt milk.
> 
> That Denali would look good at the truck pulls, I think you should go for it. If it's white your wife might not notice.
> 
> Truck worked well. The first night, in the dark the GPS took us down the gravel cottage type road. 2 of the corners were so tight I had the truck tires in the ditch on the left and trailer tires were in the ditch on the right. The kids were pretty scared but that was the worst part of the trip so it was pretty good.
> 
> Truck only last 3 hours on a full tank of fuel, that part sucks but at least you get to stretch your legs.


Sounded like fun. The GPS has took me on some adventures also. LOL I'd love the Denali but can't justify it. I'm looking for a truck identical to yours with less then 50k on it. The economy must be still really crappy in Pa because that's where the cheap trucks still seem to be. I'd also cry cutting the front valance on the Denali as it has a stainless lower grill the other trucks don't have. Maybe I should just wait another year and buy a used one.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1061876 said:


> I just happened to be looking around on youtube and found some good snowporn....
> 
> This guy is crazy...


I really like the way that truck is setup.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1061882 said:


> I really like the way that truck is setup.


Ya, with the Multilift and everything...Looks near idential to someone I know... Just he runs Boss V blades and his is a GMC, you'd like that even more


----------



## cet

That truck would be a money maker. Nice and short and they turn on a dime.


----------



## DeVries

That would be my dream setup with a 10' Boss vee though.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Can't beat the Fuso FG, as far as I know, it's the only 4x4 Cab over.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1061898 said:


> Can't beat the Fuso FG, as far as I know, it's the only 4x4 Cab over.


except for the pathetic 8,000 lbs payload capability... Rendering it pretty much useless...

1,000 lbs for the blade, 1,000 lbs for the salter, only leaves you with 3 ton of salt...

if it was a 19,500 truck I'd agree, it would be the best then... 12,000 payload is a little more suitable IMO


----------



## Elite_Maint

i got my 8.2 BOSS V-blade for $$7200 installed........


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Triple L;1061905 said:


> except for the pathetic 8,000 lbs payload capability... Rendering it pretty much useless...
> 
> 1,000 lbs for the blade, 1,000 lbs for the salter, only leaves you with 3 ton of salt...
> 
> if it was a 19,500 truck I'd agree, it would be the best then... 12,000 payload is a little more suitable IMO


As far as Cab-overs go, it is the best, but yeah, payload wise I agree. They just need to get an auto again.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1061905 said:


> except for the pathetic 8,000 lbs payload capability... Rendering it pretty much useless...
> 
> 1,000 lbs for the blade, 1,000 lbs for the salter, only leaves you with 3 ton of salt...
> 
> if it was a 19,500 truck I'd agree, it would be the best then... 12,000 payload is a little more suitable IMO


Some people fit that on a 3/4 ton truck......


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hey Marcus, 4600 for the 8600sw, plus shipping and all that jazz. What truck is it going on?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1062182 said:


> hey Marcus, 4600 for the 8600sw, plus shipping and all that jazz. What truck is it going on?


That's a good deal. What's the shipping and all that jazz. Are you definitly in or still shopping. 
07 chev 3500. maybe a 2011. I might also be in the market for a 12' pusher for the 580Super L.


----------



## CGM Inc.

what is a good place to get a spreader? 4-5 yard capacity


----------



## Triple L

what a beautiful day today was ah...

nothing beats a nice cloudy day at 22-24 degree's....

Today was perfect...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Mr.Markus;1062212 said:


> That's a good deal. What's the shipping and all that jazz. Are you definitly in or still shopping.
> 07 chev 3500. maybe a 2011. I might also be in the market for a 12' pusher for the 580Super L.


I am in for 2 86110lp, one of my subs is in for one, and I think I know someone who might be in for an 8100. I just want to know what is the best a dealer can do with that volume, which may not be much, but should be enough for a bit of a deal.

Did you have a chance to talk to Ebling Dave?

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1061841 said:


> Cool, let's see what 3 86110lp's, a 8100, and the 860sw for Marcus would cost through them if possible?


Sorry I missed this Jon. I will call them tomorrow.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Come on Dave, jump jump jump!!!!

Just kidding bud, no hurry.


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1062265 said:


> what is a good place to get a spreader? 4-5 yard capacity


Ashots Equipment. :laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

this crossed my path online.

http://www.lvgauctions.com/events.htm

Sept 23 2010 Caledon.

Know nothing about it.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1062343 said:


> this crossed my path online.
> 
> http://www.lvgauctions.com/events.htm
> 
> Sept 23 2010 Caledon.
> 
> Know nothing about it.


I just saw the new Meyers salters on Kijiji.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1062364 said:


> I just saw the new Meyers salters on Kijiji.


your a kijiji hound too ?


----------



## cet

I have bought a few things on there. Got a good deal on a Epoke Mini and the girl that sold it to me was worth the drive alone.


----------



## Triple L

HAHAHA 

ya im a sucker for a good deal to... kijiji seems to be where its at...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1062339 said:


> Ashots Equipment. :laughing:


He has some but not what I want prsport


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I picked up an almost new (2 year old, rarely used) 680lt last year for $1600 US, and this year, picked up a 680lt as a backup in ok shape for $1500hst in (20 mins from my house).

A guy that subbed for me last year is trying to sell his 680lt for $4500 because he barely used it last winter and paid almost 6 for it... I wished him luck.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1062401 said:


> I picked up an almost new (2 year old, rarely used) 680lt last year for $1600 US, and this year, picked up a 680lt as a backup in ok shape for $1500hst in (20 mins from my house).
> 
> A guy that subbed for me last year is trying to sell his 680lt for $4500 because he barely used it last winter and paid almost 6 for it... I wished him luck.


last year I picked up a western poly v with about 50 hrs on it (showed me his time sheets... lol) for $3500 (tax in  ) picked it up and it was frozen to the ground.... that was hell.

cement mixer, plexi panels for my patio cover, all those redi-rock blocks I built my wall with

I send out an offer mid month, usually get shot down, then on the 27th or 28th put the same offer or lower out and say I can pick up tomorrow or next day and its a deal.

Im somewhat of a lowballer  I dont see why kijiji doesnt charge $1 to sell something or buy something... they would make so much.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1062418 said:


> lI dont see why kijiji doesnt charge $1 to sell something or buy something... they would make so much.


Dont give them any idea's.  You can pay if you want your add at the top of the page always and its like $7 a week


----------



## buckwheat_la

MIDTOWNPC;1062343 said:


> this crossed my path online.
> 
> http://www.lvgauctions.com/events.htm
> 
> Sept 23 2010 Caledon.
> 
> Know nothing about it.


i might just place some bids on those spreaders, for the right price it would be worth the drive, you wouldn't believe what we pay for spreaders here


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It wouldn't be worth the drive... but shipping is cheaper then you would think.


----------



## Mr.Markus

One of my uncle-in-laws employees. Transport ran a stop sign in an 80 zone. Not a good day http://www.southwesternontario.ctv.ca/news.php?id=8011ay.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Sorry to hear about that, it looks messed up.


----------



## Triple L

I Got the craziest text message EVER today............... 

I was doing 40 in a 60 about coming up to a red light when this chick in a van came blasting by honking the horn only to slam on the brakes at the red light... Funny thing was I was ahead of her for the next 3 lights just driving normal... Its small time Kitchener bud.... Not Toronto LOL...then I got this message....

Guess my advertising works LOL


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1062884 said:


> I Got the craziest text message EVER today...............
> 
> I was doing 40 in a 60 about coming up to a red light when this chick in a van came blasting by honking the horn only to slam on the brakes at the red light... Funny thing was I was ahead of her for the next 3 lights just driving normal... Its small time Kitchener bud.... Not Toronto LOL...then I got this message....
> 
> Guess my advertising works LOL


Well now we all have her number... was she hot ?

But that is hilarious.. and good to see your advertising works.. keep up the good work


----------



## Grassman09

$5495 for low pros where I got mine from 1 season ago Jon. Actually maybe $5100 as you are not getting it installed but you will have to assemble it. Then you can put the double wing springs and stops on it.


----------



## grandview

It was JD in drag, probably trying to pick you up.


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1062906 said:


> It was JD in drag, probably trying to pick you up.


You got me.


----------



## buckwheat_la

Pristine PM ltd;1062758 said:


> It wouldn't be worth the drive... but shipping is cheaper then you would think.


really, any suggestions on who to get to ship it? I phoned around today, and was looking around $1000 for shipping which seemed rediculous to me


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I have been told that a plow from Wisconsin to Ontario is around $350. I assume a salter can be done for a bit more. Keep on calling. I am sure you can get it for cheaper.


----------



## Neige

Hey guys, just got back yesterday from a company that manufactors salt spreaders in Quebec. I have become a distributor for them and call sell anywhere in North America.
They have stainless up to 3 yards, and poly up to 2.1 yards. Give me call or pm me if you are interested. Here is their link http://www.equifab.com/products.html 
My new number is 514.622.9283 or [email protected]


----------



## Triple L

This company must have some relationship to arctic snowplows / chasse neige?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1063034 said:


> This company must have some relationship to arctic snowplows / chasse neige?


uuuups....


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1062884 said:


> I Got the craziest text message EVER today...............
> 
> I was doing 40 in a 60 about coming up to a red light when this chick in a van came blasting by honking the horn only to slam on the brakes at the red light... Funny thing was I was ahead of her for the next 3 lights just driving normal... Its small time Kitchener bud.... Not Toronto LOL...then I got this message....
> 
> Guess my advertising works LOL


I take her to court


----------



## buckwheat_la

Neige;1063025 said:


> Hey guys, just got back yesterday from a company that manufactors salt spreaders in Quebec. I have become a distributor for them and call sell anywhere in North America.
> They have stainless up to 3 yards, and poly up to 2.1 yards. Give me call or pm me if you are interested. Here is their link http://www.equifab.com/products.html
> My new number is 514.622.9283 or [email protected]


very interesting, i notice they have some plows too. i would be interested in hearing more about these guys, and seeing what prices are like.


----------



## CGM Inc.

buckwheat_la;1063101 said:


> very interesting, i notice they have some plows too. i would be interested in hearing more about these guys, and seeing what prices are like.


They also have a 4.5 stainless spreader at an awesome price!


----------



## Neige

Triple L;1063034 said:


> This company must have some relationship to arctic snowplows / chasse neige?


It was Arctic that was selling the equifab brand till they decided to make thier own. Thats why I am selling them now.


----------



## Neige

buckwheat_la;1063101 said:


> very interesting, i notice they have some plows too. i would be interested in hearing more about these guys, and seeing what prices are like.


Hey buckwheat let me know what your looking for, and I will get you a price shipped to Alberta.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I saw one last year, Harwood Landscaping has one. He said it worked well, I like the design of the backend. (poly)


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Cedar Grounds;1063110 said:


> They also have a 4.5 stainless spreader at an awesome price!


I didnt see any pricing on the website.


----------



## cet

The $ seems to be going to wrong way. I know I went to Florida for 2 weeks but I didn't think my wife helped their economy that much.


----------



## Triple L

Around here, we like to call them 20" turf tires HAHAHAHAHA 

Gotta love not leaving any ruts at all, driving a 8000 lbs truck with 2 yards of fill in it in a back yard.....

Another reason why dump "inserts" have thier place.... Maby this will convice E maintenance to buy my dump insert


----------



## Neige

JohnnyRoyale;1063196 said:


> I didnt see any pricing on the website.


I cant find a 4.5 stainless, let alone price it.

A 8 foot poly/electric 2.1 yard with on/off switch kit is $6,200.00. This price includes top screen and inverted V. then you can have the option for a variable speed controller $554.00, and a cover kit $680.00. The first person to order one from me will get both options thrown in.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

http://www.benacosales.com/Auctions.htm


----------



## buckwheat_la

Neige;1063138 said:


> Hey buckwheat let me know what your looking for, and I will get you a price shipped to Alberta.


wouldn't mind a 1-1.5 yard spreader for a short box chevy, i don't mind gas powered, but i am just as good with electric, and keep in mind i am spreading sand, not salt. Any suggestions?


----------



## cet

Sand is heavier and packs while you are plowing. I would go with a gas model.


----------



## buckwheat_la

cet;1063445 said:


> Sand is heavier and packs while you are plowing. I would go with a gas model.


yeah, i have a monroe gas spreader that has been great, wouldn't mind having a second, i probably won't get the same deal i go on this one.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;1063427 said:


> http://www.benacosales.com/Auctions.htm


I always wanted a golf dome.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, yeah, I am curious what the vblade went for, it looked in good shape. Some of the other equipment was nice too, big air compressors.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Neige;1063259 said:


> I cant find a 4.5 stainless, let alone price it.
> 
> A 8 foot poly/electric 2.1 yard with on/off switch kit is $6,200.00. This price includes top screen and inverted V. then you can have the option for a variable speed controller $554.00, and a cover kit $680.00. The first person to order one from me will get both options thrown in.


Equifab has the 3yard SS with extensions that makes it 5 yard, I have one coming.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1063196 said:


> I didnt see any pricing on the website.


I called them, it is about 8000$ for an electric one.


----------



## grandview

Anyone going to ribfest in Burlington next week?


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1063696 said:


> Anyone going to ribfest in Burlington next week?


Yes I'll be there with my smoker.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1063702 said:


> Yes I'll be there with my smoker.


Nice that your going to bring your wife.


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1063703 said:


> Nice that your going to bring your wife.


That was funny. I thought only pregnant women turned you on.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1063710 said:


> That was funny. I thought only pregnant women turned you on.


Isn't she?


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1063716 said:


> Isn't she?


I hope not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cet

Well??????????????????????????
Now that would be funny,


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1063725 said:


> Well??????????????????????????
> Now that would be funny,


I'd laugh about it 10 years from now. The baby stage doesn't sound that fun to me. Babies are kind of like plowing snow all year long.


----------



## Triple L

Well in that case I guess thats why you've had soo many


----------



## grandview

Didn't JD say he didn't plow,he only drove around and drank coffee?


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1063746 said:


> Didn't JD say he didn't plow,he only drove around and drank coffee?


Don't be a hater.


----------



## grandview

I strive to be an American version of you!


----------



## cet

grandview;1063748 said:


> I strive to be an American version of you!


You need to start buy selling those Fords and getting some real trucks.:laughing:


----------



## Triple L

Grandview will just paint them green and get some deere stickers and stick them over that blue oval and call them tractors from Canada LOL

But then again, who's he foolin'.... This guys got it right already


----------



## cet

He might have enough parts in his garage to build a GM


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

grandview;1063696 said:


> Anyone going to ribfest in Burlington next week?


just had rib fest in Cobourg... still full.

does buffalo have a wing fest ever? Im headed that way this weekend.


----------



## cet

Did Dave paint his truck?


----------



## cet

Single digit temps this morning, is Summer over?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Brrrrrrrrr.......puddles need to be salted up here this morning.


----------



## buckwheat_la

last time i checked environment canada, we were looking at a low of ........... +2 on sunday


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

global cooling


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1063783 said:


> Did Dave paint his truck?


I don't like JD that much. LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1063675 said:


> Equifab has the 3yard SS with extensions that makes it 5 yard, I have one coming.


Did you know about these spreaders before Neige posted the info?


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1063975 said:


> Did you know about these spreaders before Neige posted the info?


yes, someone else told me before.


----------



## grandview

MIDTOWNPC;1063781 said:


> just had rib fest in Cobourg... still full.
> 
> does buffalo have a wing fest ever? Im headed that way this weekend.


Next weekend

http://www.buffalowing.com/


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

grandview;1064144 said:


> Next weekend
> 
> http://www.buffalowing.com/


I was actually kidding but thats awesome.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1063975 said:


> Did you know about these spreaders before Neige posted the info?


The hydraulic place in Newmarket that sells Arctic plows sells those spreaders.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1064155 said:


> The hydraulic place in Newmarket that sells Arctic plows sells those spreaders.


That makes sence.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

People go to Buffalo?

haha,

That's funny that Pepto sponsors it!


----------



## Triple L

1,999.....


----------



## Triple L

YEA! Club 2,000 

Think about all that wasted time LOL


----------



## buckwheat_la

Triple L;1064282 said:


> YEA! Club 2,000
> 
> Think about all that wasted time LOL


good job, but if you are thinking about wasted time, think about B&B over 10 000 posts


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1064282 said:


> YEA! Club 2,000
> 
> Think about all that wasted time LOL


If your a time waster what does that make me. LOL


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1064337 said:


> If your a time waster what does that make me. LOL


Someone who takes advantage of an American friend?


----------



## buckwheat_la

JD Dave;1064337 said:


> If your a time waster what does that make me. LOL


Plowsite troll !!!



grandview;1064343 said:


> Someone who takes advantage of an American friend?


you can't take advantage of the willing.


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1064343 said:


> Someone who takes advantage of an American friend?


Don't roll your eyes at me Mr!!!!


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1064350 said:


> Don't roll your eyes at me Mr!!!!


Sorry,I'll go clear out a bigger spot for you in my garage now.:crying:


----------



## grandview

An American, a Scot and a Canadian were in a terrible car accident. They were all brought to the same emergency room, but all three of them died before they arrived. Just as they were about to put the toe tag on the American, he stirred and opened his eyes. Astonished, the doctors and nurses present asked him what happened.

"Well," said the American, "I remember the crash, and then there was a beautiful light, and then the Canadian and the Scot and I were standing at the gates of heaven. St. Peter approached us and said that we were all too young to die, and that for a donation of $100, we could return to the earth."

He continued, " So of course, I pulled out my wallet and gave him the $100, and the next thing I knew I was back here."

"That's amazing!" said one of the doctors, "But what happened to the other two?"

"Last I saw them," replied the American, "the Scot was haggling over the price and the Canadian was waiting for the government to pay for his."


----------



## JD Dave

The Canadian and American should switch spots.


----------



## grandview

MIDTOWNPC;1063781 said:


> just had rib fest in Cobourg... still full.
> 
> does buffalo have a wing fest ever? Im headed that way this weekend.


More info for you.

Massive wings ordered for Festival

Updated: Sunday, 29 Aug 2010, 5:01 PM EDT
Published : Sunday, 29 Aug 2010, 5:01 PM EDT

* Zachary Kineke
* Posted by: Kellie Mazur

BUFFALO, N.Y. (WIVB) - We're less than a week away from a celebration of Buffalo's most famous cuisine and the organizers have put in quite an order.

Wingfest founder Drew Cerza placed an order today for 45 tons of chicken wings and 11 tons of oil to fry them in.

The festival runs next weekend at Coca Cola field with $5 admission.

And the highlight is expected to be Sunday, when world champion eater Joey Chestnut takes on U.S. chicken wing eating champion Sonya Thomas in a wing-eating faceoff.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1064775 said:


> The Canadian and American should switch spots.


Don't be a hater!


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1064780 said:


> Don't be a hater!


Ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!............


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

man that's alot of wings!


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Whats up peeps????? long time no see? Anyone been gazing into they're magic crystal ball with a outlook on this winter coming up? All i've heard so far that they are calling for a mild and short winter!!!!!:realmad: *_


----------



## buckwheat_la

xll_VIPER_llx;1064979 said:


> _*Whats up peeps????? long time no see? Anyone been gazing into they're magic crystal ball with a outlook on this winter coming up? All i've heard so far that they are calling for a mild and short winter!!!!!:realmad: *_


Really, i read a article about saying they are predicting a lot of snow this winter for the praires, and if the moisture and low temps we have been getting all summer are any indication, it is going to happen


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

grandview;1064777 said:


> More info for you.
> 
> Massive wings ordered for Festival
> 
> Updated: Sunday, 29 Aug 2010, 5:01 PM EDT
> Published : Sunday, 29 Aug 2010, 5:01 PM EDT
> 
> * Zachary Kineke
> * Posted by: Kellie Mazur
> 
> BUFFALO, N.Y. (WIVB) - We're less than a week away from a celebration of Buffalo's most famous cuisine and the organizers have put in quite an order.
> 
> Wingfest founder Drew Cerza placed an order today for 45 tons of chicken wings and 11 tons of oil to fry them in.
> 
> The festival runs next weekend at Coca Cola field with $5 admission.
> 
> And the highlight is expected to be Sunday, when world champion eater Joey Chestnut takes on U.S. chicken wing eating champion Sonya Thomas in a wing-eating faceoff.


8 wings / pound 2200lbs / 1ton 45x2200x8 = 792 000 wings. 

Just got back from some shopping.

Motorcycle accident in Whitby closed hiway going west on sat morning.. . . . :realmad:
QEW Construction 4 lanes to 1 lane comming home :realmad: 
checked border times on the phone and only had a 20 min wait vs 1.5 hours..

finding a great patio bar with live music, paying halfprice for everything we bought compared to here and then finishing the tour of italy at the olive garden with salad and breadsticks....  priceless


----------



## Triple L

xll_VIPER_llx;1064979 said:


> _*Whats up peeps????? long time no see? Anyone been gazing into they're magic crystal ball with a outlook on this winter coming up? All i've heard so far that they are calling for a mild and short winter!!!!!:realmad: *_


my dad talks about this crap everyday... Like literally, he gets all these google reports and all this other crap... So far he's saying here will be normal but quebec is gonna get hammered... I laugh at him all the time and say, what did they say about last winter? It's all a bunch of crap, nobody knows until its here, and even then 1 or 2 degree's often makes the difference...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*just had a voicemail*

September 1 - September 2
Snow and Ice Symposium
Kitchener Memorial Auditorium, 400 East Ave., Kitchener
The Snow and Ice Sector Group of Landscape Ontario will host its annual symposium and equipment display program on Sept. 1 and 2. The popular and informative Build-A-Bid seminar will take place on Sept. 1 and the technical symposium and trade show takes place on Sept. 2. For further details and registration information on the Snow and Ice Symposium, click here .

anyone?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Did you get the pre-recorded message?


----------



## DeVries

Pristine PM ltd;1065117 said:


> Did you get the pre-recorded message?


Yup

Whats the build a bid all about, is it worth the money?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ya I just started taking messeges off and it was there... so I looked it up.

http://www.landscapeontario.com/attach/1282742868.Snow_and_Ice_Brochure_web.pdf

pricey little event.

I thought it might be a place to drool on some equipment?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Way to much money for me, might be worth it, but I don't want to take the risk.

Anyone going just for the equipment?

I have to go to Norfolk area, might as well do it on the second.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1065184 said:


> Way to much money for me, might be worth it, but I don't want to take the risk.
> 
> Anyone going just for the equipment?
> 
> I have to go to Norfolk area, might as well do it on the second.


Don't waste your time on the equipment. I think I'm going to go to Build a bid if there's room when I call tomorrow.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1065219 said:


> Don't waste your time on the equipment. I think I'm going to go to Build a bid if there's room when I call tomorrow.


Im pretty sure its based off the sima build a bid which is a total joke....

I wouldnt waste my time, Well I already did once at sima...

Today boys and girls we're gonna figure out how much a truck costs to run, add your driver, plus the cost of the truck, insurance, plates, bumpers and it comes out to this number... Now this number is different for everyone so dont use our number, ect..... 

I do find it kinda funny, the "Plow Master" himself Mr. JD Dave of SSIMA (Snyder's Snow and Ice Management Association LOL), wants to learn how to build a bid 

I will be there looking at toys on thursday....

Maby this could turn into a get together if enough guys are going?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Best thing you get out of it is what other companies do and what concerns they have. The one I have been to main concern was "lowballers" but obviously that didn't apply to any in the seminar since a lowballer wont go there:salute::salute::salute:


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1065225 said:


> Im pretty sure its based off the sima build a bid which is a total joke....
> 
> I wouldnt waste my time, Well I already did once at sima...
> 
> Today boys and girls we're gonna figure out how much a truck costs to run, add your driver, plus the cost of the truck, insurance, plates, bumpers and it comes out to this number... Now this number is different for everyone so dont use our number, ect.....
> 
> I do find it kinda funny, the "Plow Master" himself Mr. JD Dave of SSIMA (Snyder's Snow and Ice Management Association LOL), wants to learn how to build a bid
> 
> I will be there looking at toys on thursday....
> 
> Maby this could turn into a get together if enough guys are going?


I know it's totally based off the american version but is it a total waste of time? In all honesty I don't bid alot and I'm looking for a bit of an edge.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1065226 said:


> Best thing you get out of it is what other companies do and what concerns they have. The one I have been to main concern was "lowballers" but obviously that didn't apply to any in the seminar since a lowballer wont go there:salute::salute::salute:


Are you calling Jon a lowballer. LOL


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1065227 said:


> I know it's totally based off the american version but is it a total waste of time? In all honesty I don't bid alot and I'm looking for a bit of an edge.


Thats understandable, Its just funny when you know whats going on... One of the speakers, Lost all his clients last year, Like i mean ALL his clients, And is down to 2 or 3 trucks, that never even have a trailer behind them... Now he's gonna be speaking to me trying to tell me how to run the show... Show me the logic in that  Its a little different when its on your home turf... Hope I dont ruin it for you guys...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1065231 said:


> Thats understandable, Its just funny when you know whats going on... One of the speakers, Lost all his clients last year, Like i mean ALL his clients, And is down to 2 or 3 trucks, that never even have a trailer behind them... Now he's gonna be speaking to me trying to tell me how to run the show... Show me the logic in that  Its a little different when its on your home turf... Hope I dont ruin it for you guys...


Everytime I've been to a landscape ontario function I feel ripped off. I just thnk the $250 is worth the gamble. I will sleep on it. Thanks.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1065225 said:


> I will be there looking at toys on thursday....
> 
> this could turn into a get together, I will buy all the beer if enough guys are going


Fixed if for you Chad. :laughing:

I have wed off, but I need to spend the time actually doing some quotes.

Customer wants a product spread on the walks that is enviro friendly. Wont harm the grass. They don't want it to track either. At first I was thinking Eurea but I was pretty sure I read something here about a product being sold in bulk. Maybe Pristine will chime in. They also want a price for salt and Im sure they will go with the salt once they see how much more it is but still part of the quote. Anyone? 2000 linear feet of sidewalk


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1065252 said:


> Fixed if for you Chad. :laughing:


HAHAHA I actually will buy 1 cheap case of Brava or something I dont care LOL

The shop is only like 10 minutes from where this is being held...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, some days I am a lowballer, some days I am at 1.3 over 5 years!

How bad are we talking equipment wise guys? The picture looked decent.

We use Clearlane, it still harms grass and all that fun, nothing really is great.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

apparently Northumberland Grain sells an Enviro Melt product. Anyone use anything else?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

bag or bulk?


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1065228 said:


> Are you calling Jon a lowballer. LOL


He wasn't there so he must be one  :laughing:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;1065264 said:


> haha, some days I am a lowballer, some days I am at 1.3 over 5 years!


HA HA! I saw those numbers...If you were a low baller, the 9 other bidders in front of you must have been women cuz no man could drag their nuts any lower than those places went for-they may as well of paid the client for the privilege.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Triple L;1065031 said:


> my dad talks about this crap everyday... Like literally, he gets all these google reports and all this other crap... So far he's saying here will be normal but quebec is gonna get hammered... I laugh at him all the time and say, what did they say about last winter? It's all a bunch of crap, nobody knows until its here, and even then 1 or 2 degree's often makes the difference...


_*Yup i agree triple....... i do hope we get hammered this year.payup How was everyones summer? I hope everyone had a good 1tymusic*_


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JohnnyRoyale;1065371 said:


> HA HA! I saw those numbers...If you were a low baller, the 9 other bidders in front of you must have been women cuz no man could drag their nuts any lower than those places went for-they may as well of paid the client for the privilege.


yep, crazy crap. We went even lower on some of the smaller sites, and we were still nowhere close. You can't compete against some guys who work for free.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

auction

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...quipment-EQUIPMENT-AUCTION-W0QQAdIdZ226903918


----------



## Triple L

hmm... since its a dealer, I bet there's gonna be minimums on all that stuff....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1065491 said:


> hmm... since its a dealer, I bet there's gonna be minimums on all that stuff....


Im waiting for the list to see whats on it. Being sent email.
They sell a bit of consignment stuff too cause I bought a fisher poly caster from them last year. They just gave me the customers number and I made a deal with him.

That stuff has been sitting in the yard for a long time. Their prices on new tends to be out to lunch.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I bought our excavator from them 3 years ago and they were very good with price of the machine and attachments.

I got a call from them last week to see if there was anything I wanted to get rid of.

You're right, there will be minimums on some stuff.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JohnnyRoyale;1065531 said:


> I bought our excavator from them 3 years ago and they were very good with price of the machine and attachments.
> 
> I got a call from them last week to see if there was anything I wanted to get rid of.
> 
> You're right, there will be minimums on some stuff.


I got a price on a plow and I thought it was pretty high. 
However I didn't negotiate much and perhaps I looked new. Maybe I should take that back. I have bought parts from them, and stopped in to see what is new here and there. I delt with a Rob. My computer wholesaler is right around the corner. I first saw the snowex salters at their place and I do like the auger system.

that 8611 has been there for atleast 1.5 years.


----------



## CGM Inc.

what's a good place for skid steer tires in the GTA?
Beside Scotia tires....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cedar Grounds;1065626 said:


> what's a good place for skid steer tires in the GTA?
> Beside Scotia tires....


I have bought from TAG Equipment. Advertises on kijiji. has a few volvo skids forsale and tires. I think he might have even been at Landscape Ontario Show.

416-716-5850 ( I think his name was Sven or Ivan )
27x8.5-15 - $129 ea.

10-16.5 - $139 ea.

12-16.5 - $179 ea.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Got the email back with the list. Majority or the stuff is owned by York... there are a few consignments. There are reserves on some of the items she said.

EQUIPMENT AUCTION

Sunday September 12th

Preview Starts at 8am
Auction Starts at 9am

AUCTION LISTING


1.	SP-575 SNOW X TAIL GATE SALTER
2.	SP-325 SNOW X TAIL GATE SALTER
3.	SP-7550SNOW X TRUCK MOUNT SALTER
4.	SP-2400 SNOW X DUMP TAIL GATE SALTER
5.	ECHO HANDHELD EQUIPMENT
6.	8’-12’ SNOW PUSHERS
7.	216B CAT SKIDSTEER WITH CAB AND HEAT
8.	CUB CADET COMPACT UTILITY TRACTOR 4WD DIESEL WITH 72” MID DECK
9.	F935 JOHN DEERE COMMERCIAL FRONT MOUNT WITH 72” MOWER
10.	BLIZZARD/ARTIC & WESTERN SNOW BLADES
11.	BLIZZARD 860 MOULD BOARD
12.	ECONOR E54, 3 POINT HITCH, 2 STAGE SNOW BLOWER
13.	3 POINT HITCH PTO DRIVEN POST HOLE AUGERS
14.	AUGER BITS
15.	3 POINT HITCH REAR BLADE
16.	JOHN DEERE 430 QUICK TATCH LOADER
17.	TURF EX MS4500 TOWABLE COMMERCIAL SPREADER
18.	ELECTRIC SHOP COMPRESSOR
19.	CAR DOLLEY WITH STRAPS
20.	EXMARK METRO COMMERCIAL WALK BEHIND 15HP 48”
21.	LT166 JOHN DEERE LAWN TRACTOR
22.	GT18 NOMA LAWN TRACTOR
23.	10P JOHN DEERE TRACTOR POLLY TRAILERS
24.	JOHN DEERE 1748 ELECTRIC START COMMERCIAL WALK BEHIND
25.	60” HIGH VOLUME JOHN DEERE LOADER BUCKET
26.	3 PT HITCH BOX BLADE
27.	AERATOR’S COMMERCIAL WALK BEHIND
28.	DETHATCHERS COMMERCIAL WALK BEHIND
29.	EXMARK 21” COMMERCIAL WALK BEHIND
30.	TOWABLE LAWN SPRAYERS 25 GALLONS
31.	JS61 JOHN DEERE SP MOWER
32.	SKID STEER FORKS ATTACHMENT
33.	BEAR CAT WALK BEHIND VACCUM
34.	BEAR CAT 8” CHIPPER SHREADER
35.	WALK BEHIND POWER SWEEPER
36.	LITTLE WOUNDER WALK BEHIND LEAF BLOWER
37.	48” BBQ STAINLESS WITH DOME AND TRAY
38.	AND MUCH MUCH MORE


----------



## Mr.Markus

37. 48” BBQ STAINLESS WITH DOME AND TRAY


mmmmmm! 4Ft BBQ!!!!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1065661 said:


> 37. 48" BBQ STAINLESS WITH DOME AND TRAY
> 
> mmmmmm! 4Ft BBQ!!!!!


I plan on buying that, fireing it up and selling burgers and dogs to offset the purchase price..... too bad they sell it last.. lol
kidding
keep your bidding hands down!


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1065656 said:


> I have bought from TAG Equipment. Advertises on kijiji. has a few volvo skids forsale and tires. I think he might have even been at Landscape Ontario Show.
> 
> 416-716-5850 ( I think his name was Sven or Ivan )
> 27x8.5-15 - $129 ea.
> 
> 10-16.5 - $139 ea.
> 
> 12-16.5 - $179 ea.


I can find cheap tires but no one to mount them


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cedar Grounds;1065666 said:


> I can find cheap tires but no one to mount them


cheaper then that?


----------



## buckwheat_la

Cedar Grounds;1065666 said:


> I can find cheap tires but no one to mount them


canadian tire well mount them for $10-15/tire, i don't use canadian tire for much, but that is one thing even they can't mess up


----------



## Triple L

Yea Yea xysport

Damn that steak dinner's gonna taste good tomarrow night ah Dave 






Notta problem buddy! We screwed up the first time, the loader was set to the "do you sit down to pee" setting.... Flick the switch and away she goes!!!

Shoulda made a bet with Johnny Royal too....


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1065667 said:


> cheaper then that?


170$ for 12.5 *16


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Triple L;1065685 said:


> Yea Yea xysport
> 
> Damn that steak dinner's gonna taste good tomarrow night ah Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notta problem buddy! We screwed up the first time, the loader was set to the "do you sit down to pee" setting.... Flick the switch and away she goes!!!
> 
> Shoulda made a bet with Johnny Royal too....


Shoulda Woulda Coulda.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, I kept waiting for the camera to turn and show the bobcat!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1065752 said:


> haha, I kept waiting for the camera to turn and show the bobcat!


x2. You think they'd let it go since I already ate the steak. LOL There is no bet now. LET IT GO!!!!! I won!!!!!!!!!!! (add dancing smiley here)


----------



## Triple L

Dave only bets when he knows he's gonna win.... It picked it up, turned sideways and lifted it wayy up and drove with it... All by its self, I clearly won that bet back... Like you said, there's no time limit LOL

On a side note, who woulda known a blackberry could take such a decent video...

So who's all going to the build a bid thing tomarrow?


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1065793 said:


> Dave only bets when he knows he's gonna win.... It picked it up, turned sideways and lifted it wayy up and drove with it... All by its self, I clearly won that bet back... Like you said, there's no time limit LOL
> 
> On a side note, who woulda known a blackberry could take such a decent video...
> 
> So who's all going to the build a bid thing tomarrow?


The chain running over top really helps with leverage I guess. I don't remember saying there was no time limit, but if you said I did. The bet was to unload it off the trailer so if you want to put it back on and take it off I'll buy you a steak fajita dinner. LOL

I was going to Buildabid but a friend of mine from Kitchener talked me out of it.


----------



## PrecisionSnow

I was thinking about making the drive tomorrow to see the show on Thursday. Any plans on a get together tomorrow (Wednesday) night? 

Any accommodation suggestions in the area?



MIDTOWNPC;1065115 said:


> September 1 - September 2
> Snow and Ice Symposium
> Kitchener Memorial Auditorium, 400 East Ave., Kitchener
> The Snow and Ice Sector Group of Landscape Ontario will host its annual symposium and equipment display program on Sept. 1 and 2. The popular and informative Build-A-Bid seminar will take place on Sept. 1 and the technical symposium and trade show takes place on Sept. 2. For further details and registration information on the Snow and Ice Symposium, click here .
> 
> anyone?


----------



## Triple L

there's a radison on weber st. about 5 min away... there another cheap $hitty one just across the street from there to, plus a holiday in on weber and fairway...

And some other nice ones going into cambridge by shantz hill but there about 10-12 minutes away...

I guess it depends on who's all going, I'll be around tomarrow night, we can hang out at the shop or grab diner somewhere...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I will be driving by Thursday around lunch time if anyone is up for meeting then. Have fun getting to know the "dirty" of Kitchener with Chad!


----------



## A Man

JD Dave;1065786 said:


> x2. You think they'd let it go since I already ate the steak. LOL There is no bet now. LET IT GO!!!!! I won!!!!!!!!!!! (add dancing smiley here)


Now now Dave, after making a comment somthing to the effect of "Tell Adam to hurry up and have a kid, that way he can give him a 244 to play with in the sand box and Adam can go out and buy a real loader" the least I think you can do is buy us a couple steak taco's.

And if that's not good enough for you, I'll bet you a steak dinner that my little Bobcat 250 can pick that container up and load it on Chads trailer all by it's self.

Kind regards,

Adam


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The battle begins! Dun dun dun


----------



## samjr

*Earl is comeing*

Hurricane Earl intensified Tuesday as it roared over the Atlantic Ocean, hammering the northeastern Caribbean with high winds and heavy rain.They think its going to be hi1 or 2 for us here in NS.I stell not over the last 1 that took my trees in my yard


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

A Man;1065874 said:


> Now now Dave, after making a comment somthing to the effect of "Tell Adam to hurry up and have a kid, that way he can give him a 244 to play with in the sand box and Adam can go out and buy a real loader" the least I think you can do is buy us a couple steak taco's.
> 
> And if that's not good enough for you, I'll bet you a steak dinner that my little Bobcat 250 can pick that container up and load it on Chads trailer all by it's self.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Adam


Where did you guys find styrofoam containers?


----------



## samjr

*Hurricane Track Information*

Hurricane Earl


----------



## Grassman09

Is there any advantage to using the commercial crossing at the borders now that we have to pay both taxes? The whole thing before was you only paid GST when you went commercial. 

Making a trip across today and I don't feel like waiting 2 hours in the drivers room as I wait for the customs officer to look at my paperwork.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;1065837 said:


> there's a radison on weber st. about 5 min away... there another cheap $hitty one just across the street from there to, plus a holiday in on weber and fairway...
> 
> And some other nice ones going into cambridge by shantz hill but there about 10-12 minutes away...
> 
> I guess it depends on who's all going, I'll be around tomarrow night, we can hang out at the shop or grab diner somewhere...


. . . and don't forget my Comfort Inn project right beside the the exit ramp from highway 8. Sign with flower garden bed visible from the highway ( and now a word from our sponsor. . . )


----------



## Neige

Grassman09;1065943 said:


> Is there any advantage to using the commercial crossing at the borders now that we have to pay both taxes? The whole thing before was you only paid GST when you went commercial.
> 
> Making a trip across today and I don't feel like waiting 2 hours in the drivers room as I wait for the customs officer to look at my paperwork.


Its the only way, you fill out a B3 form and pay just the GST. The annoying thing is the American side now has me flagged as a business, so I have to pay $10.75 US every time I enter the states with my pickup. It becomes just another cost of doing business. Its the lost time at the crossing that is most annoying.


----------



## JD Dave

A Man;1065874 said:


> Now now Dave, after making a comment somthing to the effect of "Tell Adam to hurry up and have a kid, that way he can give him a 244 to play with in the sand box and Adam can go out and buy a real loader" the least I think you can do is buy us a couple steak taco's.
> 
> And if that's not good enough for you, I'll bet you a steak dinner that my little Bobcat 250 can pick that container up and load it on Chads trailer all by it's self.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Adam


Steak Taco's it is. LOL I think you know me enough to find the humour in the sand box joke. Still laughing.


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;1065955 said:


> Its the only way, you fill out a B3 form and pay just the GST. The annoying thing is the American side now has me flagged as a business, so I have to pay $10.75 US every time I enter the states with my pickup. It becomes just another cost of doing business. Its the lost time at the crossing that is most annoying.


Grassman can just cross at the regular side and pay HST. He can then claim it all back.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Welcome to the U.S, get your wallets out so you can pay to enter? Do we charge you to leave too? If not let me know, I'll write my Congress man and get that fixed! xysport


----------



## fordzilla

i kinda think im the only newfie on here lol


----------



## A Man

JD Dave;1066049 said:


> Steak Taco's it is. LOL I think you know me enough to find the humour in the sand box joke. Still laughing.


LOL, 
Chad sent the message to me at 6am, I woke up my wife laughing in bed, there was no playing in the box after that.

You still coming to town this week?


----------



## JD Dave

A Man;1066080 said:


> LOL,
> Chad sent the message to me at 6am, I woke up my wife laughing in bed, there was no playing in the box after that.
> 
> You still coming to town this week?


Doesn't look like it. I'm glad you saw the humour in it. I'll leave the box jokes alone for now. LOL


----------



## Triple L

A Man;1066080 said:
 

> LOL,
> , there was no playing in the box after that.


HAHAHA sorry man

Hay, so a bunch of guys with diesels are gonna be drag racing at sparta this friday, Anyone's welcome to join... Should be about 8 or 9 trucks running so it should be a good time...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

fordzilla;1066075 said:


> i kinda think im the only newfie on here lol


Thank God! Just kidding man...welcome to PlowSite! tymusic


----------



## Grassman09

Neige;1065955 said:


> Its the only way, you fill out a B3 form and pay just the GST. The annoying thing is the American side now has me flagged as a business, so I have to pay $10.75 US every time I enter the states with my pickup. It becomes just another cost of doing business. Its the lost time at the crossing that is most annoying.


Do you not have HST in Qbec? I do not import into the US as I assume you are doing? 
I always go no commercial never an issue. I crossed this afternoon back into Canada and the customs guy even said to me it will save me an hour. But we know its more like 3 or 4 as they take forever to clear your paperwork.


----------



## fordzilla

JohnnyRoyale;1066313 said:


> Thank God! Just kidding man...welcome to PlowSite! tymusic


hahah,, thanks dude


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think there are a couple, I remember someone who used to plow with a white F-150 with a grip on the steering wheel... suicide something I think it was called. 

So, yeah, 2 of you!


----------



## fordzilla

i cant find any regional sections though,, or am i just blind? hah


----------



## Triple L

Us Canadians are just a little group....


----------



## fordzilla

yea?i figured there would be more canadians here than others


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

nope, way outnumbered, just don't talk about firearms or politics and their blood pressure stays low enough!


----------



## Neige

Grassman09;1066320 said:


> Do you not have HST in Qbec? I do not import into the US as I assume you are doing?
> I always go no commercial never an issue. I crossed this afternoon back into Canada and the customs guy even said to me it will save me an hour. But we know its more like 3 or 4 as they take forever to clear your paperwork.


In Quebec we have GST, then you add the PST which is at 7.5%. Thats why if I sell stuff to anyone outside of Quebec all they pay is the GST of 5%. Yes I am importing stuff to the States now.


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;1066445 said:


> In Quebec we have GST, then you add the PST which is at 7.5%. Thats why if I sell stuff to anyone outside of Quebec all they pay is the GST of 5%. Yes I am importing stuff to the States now.


They combined the GST and PST. So as a business we pay the HST 13% but we can claim it all back.


----------



## JD Dave

fordzilla;1066361 said:


> yea?i figured there would be more canadians here than others


Welcome. Now whatever you type has a Nefie accent.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1066446 said:


> They combined the GST and PST. So as a business we pay the HST 13% but we can claim it all back.


....thats why it also will improve bottom line for businesses!


----------



## Grassman09

Neige;1066445 said:


> In Quebec we have GST, then you add the PST which is at 7.5%. Thats why if I sell stuff to anyone outside of Quebec all they pay is the GST of 5%. Yes I am importing stuff to the States now.


I guess you are trying to save the person by saying what just taking your pronovo snowblower on a 3 hour tours of the us? They dont buy that do they? I snuck some fruit snacks into the us yesterday. Woo hoo I pulled one over on them. :laughing:

I like how the US maintains there road sides unlike Ontario where everything is overgrown and looks like crap or they just cut 6' from the shoulder or how they drive with a 100hp ag tractor with ag tires instead of turf tires and make a mess just after a huge rainfall.

I have heard some do that with Exmarks here but on industrial property.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1066509 said:


> I
> 
> I have heard some do that with Exmarks here but on industrial property.


 wonder who that could be, and get pulled out of the ditch with 2 other machines.....


----------



## Triple L

Well me and Jon Pristine went to the LO trade show today... I gotta admit I was pretty impressed, it was quite large, 3 outdoor showcases plus 2 hockey rink indoor ones...

Lots of big stuff to!

Funniest part was, we walked outside and a girl was like are you here for the start of the seminar, were like no, well do you want to be? we're like no... Guess not too many people wanted to pay thier $150 LOL

I think Jon found the funniest part was when we went to the GC Duke booth, and I was like holy geez buddy, could they make the wing cylinders any smalller on that 29Rev, Even blizzards are better then that, WTF... buddy didnt know what to say to that! and of course the the ed stewards booth was nothing but laughs..."Hay Jon, Look at these pricks" HAHAHAHA :salute:

Thanks for dinner Jon


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1066640 said:


> Well me and Jon Pristine went to the LO trade show today... I gotta admit I was pretty impressed, it was quite large, 3 outdoor showcases plus 2 hockey rink indoor ones...
> 
> Lots of big stuff to!
> 
> Funniest part was, we walked outside and a girl was like are you here for the start of the seminar, were like no, well do you want to be? we're like no... Guess not too many people wanted to pay thier $150 LOL
> 
> I think Jon found the funniest part was when we went to the GC Duke booth, and I was like holy geez buddy, could they make the wing cylinders any smalller on that 29Rev, Even blizzards are better then that, WTF... buddy didnt know what to say to that! and of course the the ed stewards booth was nothing but laughs..."Hay Jon, Look at these pricks" HAHAHAHA :salute:
> 
> Thanks for dinner Jon


Thanks for the invite. I give Jon the screaming deal and Chad gets the free lunch.  If I had of known Stewart's were there i would have brought my new bat.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1066640 said:


> Well me and Jon Pristine went to the LO trade show today... I gotta admit I was pretty impressed, it was quite large, 3 outdoor showcases plus 2 hockey rink indoor ones...
> 
> Lots of big stuff to!
> 
> Funniest part was, we walked outside and a girl was like are you here for the start of the seminar, were like no, well do you want to be? we're like no... Guess not too many people wanted to pay thier $150 LOL
> 
> I think Jon found the funniest part was when we went to the GC Duke booth, and I was like holy geez buddy, could they make the wing cylinders any smalller on that 29Rev, Even blizzards are better then that, WTF... buddy didnt know what to say to that! and of course the the ed stewards booth was nothing but laughs..."Hay Jon, Look at these pricks" HAHAHAHA :salute:
> 
> Thanks for dinner Jon


Do you ever run into Mitchell Property Maintenance? I used to be one of his 1st clients in Waterloo back in the day. Quiet a set-up he is running now 15 years later.


----------



## musclecarboy

I got a call that I'm the low bidder on the stuff I did last year. Should be another nice year


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1066643 said:


> Do you ever run into Mitchell Property Maintenance? I used to be one of his 1st clients in Waterloo back in the day. Quiet a set-up he is running now 15 years later.


O ya, a few of his guys pulled thier new F-350 and F-550 at the drayton pull a few weeks back....


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1066644 said:


> I got a call that I'm the low bidder on the stuff I did last year. Should be another nice year


I thought Tom wasnt plowing anymore this winter? Focusing on other things?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;1066642 said:


> Thanks for the invite. I give Jon the screaming deal and Chad gets the free lunch.  If I had of known Stewart's were there i would have brought my new bat.


haha, yeah, Chad was pretty loud near Stewart's... the guy didn't look impressed.

Chad got a lunch because I made him wait an hour for me in Eden Ontario... my bad. Everything took forever, then I got stuck behind a line painting truck for a good 20 mins doing 40km's.

It was actually a decent show, I wish I had more time. Not all the crap that the big show has, nice and focused.

Thanks again for the great deal Dave!

Jon


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1066642 said:


> If I had of known Stewart's were there i would have brought my new bat.


Are you guys ever gonna kiss and make up?:laughing:


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1066648 said:


> I thought Tom wasnt plowing anymore this winter? Focusing on other things?


I am getting out and into financial services, helping the middle class become debt free and financially independent and also build a great business doing that. On the other hand, the $40k I'll make plowing, its kind of hard to turn down when all the equipment is paid off.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

musclecarboy;1066662 said:


> I am getting out and into financial services, helping the middle class become debt free and financially independent and also build a great business doing that. On the other hand, the $40k I'll make plowing, its kind of hard to turn down when all the equipment is paid off.


Primerica?


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1066656 said:


> haha, yeah, Chad was pretty loud near Stewart's... the guy didn't look impressed.
> 
> Chad got a lunch because I made him wait an hour for me in Eden Ontario... my bad. Everything took forever, then I got stuck behind a line painting truck for a good 20 mins doing 40km's.
> 
> It was actually a decent show, I wish I had more time. Not all the crap that the big show has, nice and focused.
> 
> Thanks again for the great deal Dave!
> 
> Jon


Just giving you a hard time. I was thinking about how you'd get home after you left.


JohnnyRoyale;1066658 said:


> Are you guys ever gonna kiss and make up?:laughing:


 I don't hold grudges. I just wanted to play a little ball.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1066665 said:


> Primerica?


You got it. You heard of them before?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Couple small jobs we just finished...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

musclecarboy;1066671 said:


> You got it. You heard of them before?


Know them very very well...You making any money? ...or not allowed to yet?


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1066672 said:


> Couple small jobs we just finished...


Those look nice and neat....good job.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1066673 said:


> Know them very very well...You making any money? ...or not allowed to yet?


Yeah I'm getting things going, got my licenses last month. It's funny you mention the "not allowed", the company just released a bonus program for people that get off to a fast start with training before they even get licensed


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Mr.Markus;1066675 said:


> Those look nice and neat....good job.


Thanks. Funny you say that...most of the neighbor's beside the jobs we do say the same thing. I've branded that concept into the guys skulls over the years-seems to finally be getting noticed.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1066675 said:


> Those look nice and neat....good job.


x2 looks very nice.


----------



## Triple L

Everything looks awsome there Johnny!
Except I would have put some edging around that 2-6" stone... I assume you guys dont cut the grass at that place LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

just tell the homeowners to break out the scissors!

Looks beautiful John, what wood is that deck? It almost looks like pine, but I assume it is cedar.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Thanks fellas. You're right Chad, we don't cut the grass there and there actually is an aluminum edge there-just too much river rock. The river rock was put there to slow down the water coming out of the downspout we re-directed under the pavers.

The wood deck is cedar. It hasn't been sealed or stained yet. We wet it down to clean it up before we took the picture.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1066662 said:


> I am getting out and into financial services, helping the middle class become debt free and financially independent and also build a great business doing that. On the other hand, the $40k I'll make plowing, its kind of hard to turn down when all the equipment is paid off.


You should have come for the site visits. It was an invite only bid. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1067080 said:


> You should have come for the site visits. It was an invite only bid. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


I dumped the paper in a drawer then only realized after there were site visits. Were you invited?


----------



## cet

I was invited and went for the site visit.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

So talking to a buddy of ours today, he had a rep from a meyers dealer come by and tell him they can sell a slide in salter, holds 1.8 like most, a 11hp honda engine, wireless controls for $3500.. stainless steel too or might have been a poly, but not mild steel for sure. Not sure how they can do it at the price, but they are going to bring on by for him to look at. 

anyone ever price out a meyer's spreader?


----------



## JD Dave

Truck ran good tonight.


----------



## cet

Amazing how fast you stop when that weight is transferred forward.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1067189 said:


> Amazing how fast you stop when that weight is transferred forward.


It's alot worse on hard tracks. The track in Kinmount is way to loose and rough. I should have stopped and picked you up on the way up the 404.


----------



## Triple L

Nice run Dave...

Cant belive how great Spiro's truck ran, looks like he's finally using that converter unlock switch now ah?


----------



## Triple L

Here's my run....

I had the quickest pick-up at the track outta 6 diesel trucks, but still kinda slow, I blew my EGT probe out of the up-pipe so I was loosing all the pressure from the passanger side so the boost wasnt there... Gonna make sure that doesnt happen again... Real happy the tranny held toghether... Listen to shifts and the defuels...

I dont know whats going on, the sounds about 30 seconds out right now for some reason???


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1067196 said:


> Here's my run....
> 
> I had the quickest pick-up at the track outta 6 diesel trucks, but still kinda slow, I blew my EGT probe out of the up-pipe so I was loosing all the pressure from the passanger side so the boost wasnt there... Gonna make sure that doesnt happen again... Real happy the tranny held toghether... Listen to shifts and the defuels...
> 
> I dont know whats going on, the sounds about 30 seconds out right now for some reason???


Spiro never used the unlock switch. Also congrats. You drove like a grandma and still had the fastest truck.


----------



## cet

I have been through Kinmount a few times. When is the next pull?


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1067230 said:


> I have been through Kinmount a few times. When is the next pull?


Orangville today at lunch time. Next weekend it's Owensound Fri night, Orono Sat and Warkworth Sunday. I'll hopefully make it to 1 of them. I'll call you if there is one close to you.


----------



## cet

Let me know if one comes close.
I should be finished this reno in 2 weeks and then I can have my life back.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1067231 said:


> Orangville today at lunch time. Next weekend it's Owensound Fri night, Orono Sat and Warkworth Sunday. I'll hopefully make it to 1 of them. I'll call you if there is one close to you.


orono and warkworth are close to me. let me know if your going to either.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1067254 said:


> orono and warkworth are close to me. let me know if your going to either.


I will................


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1067182 said:


> Truck ran good tonight.


Your camera work is getting better too......


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1067922 said:


> Your camera work is getting better too......


The cameraman is anyone I can find. I saw you just off Trafalgar yesterday. Looked like you were cutting a small cemetary.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1067975 said:


> The cameraman is anyone I can find. I saw you just off Trafalgar yesterday. Looked like you were cutting a small cemetary.


1 of 18 pioneer cemeteries I do.....rough but the clients are nice and quiet.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I was just in Warkworth, great hamburger at the 100 Mile Diner. Wish I was around for the big fair next weekend. For such a small town, it has a lot going on.

Camping instead!


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1068094 said:


> 1 of 18 pioneer cemeteries I do.....rough but the clients are nice and quiet.


I hear their dying to get in there to watch you work.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

JD Dave;1068202 said:


> I hear their dying to get in there to watch you work.


So bad....


----------



## buckwheat_la

Bruce'sEx;1068209 said:


> So bad....


so very, VERY BAD!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1068202 said:


> I hear their dying to get in there to watch you work.


Could be the regional humor too.


----------



## Triple L

Can this thread get any slower.... It seems sooo wierd to not have it on the new posts all the time....
Maby you guys will get a kick out of this... I dont know why, But I still cant stop laughing at it :laughing:
Something just looks sooo wrong with it its not even funny, but the trucks carrying it really good... Heck, I'd drive to Florida like that, I think its just the actual concept that makes me laugh soo mulch...

Stuff like this, just dont happen twice HAHAHAHA


----------



## CGM Inc.

Guess MTO would be all over you like that....


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

That's a first.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

When did you see my guys in Scarborough???


----------



## CGM Inc.

Anyone buying bulk 2-stroke oil?
Like 5 gallon pails?
Looks like the only place is Amsoil that I can find.
Stihl has it but doesn't sell it in Canada, WTF.
Contacted OPTI, no answer.....


----------



## buckwheat_la

Cedar Grounds;1068381 said:


> Anyone buying bulk 2-stroke oil?
> Like 5 gallon pails?
> Looks like the only place is Amsoil that I can find.
> Stihl has it but doesn't sell it in Canada, WTF.
> Contacted OPTI, no answer.....


go to your local motorbike shops, i know i can get 5 gallon containers around here, we don't because the cost savings isn't great, but that is the bike shops being gready


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1068369 said:


> When did you see my guys in Scarborough???


I actually saw your guys in Oshawa last wed.. ment to say something. I was getting some lug nuts at performance improvements in north oshawa (near durham college) and they drove by pulling a trailer.

what are you doing that far out?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Try Noco for the two stroke. They are in Etobicoke.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1068499 said:


> Try Noco for the two stroke. They are in Etobicoke.


will do, guess Castrol is owned by BP.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

MIDTOWNPC;1068402 said:


> I actually saw your guys in Oshawa last wed.. ment to say something. I was getting some lug nuts at performance improvements in north oshawa (near durham college) and they drove by pulling a trailer.
> 
> what are you doing that far out?


haha, we have been in Oshawa for 3 years now. We have 7 condo's there. All full service, all salt in... the joys of Oshawa.


----------



## drivewaydoctor

Hey guys,

Someone told me Ontario has a new law that your truck must be a dually rear end to have a salter in it now. Same law as tow trucks have to be dually...

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hey John,

Hope the driveways are keeping you busy! Haven't heard anything about that, they can't do something retroactive, I would assume anyone running things a certain way now would be able to continue, grandfathered.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Raining really hard here now. Lighting very close. Looks like Thursday will be busy for dead computers. And Im still on the computer... 
I think Im going to make a new profession "kijijier" aka the kijiji day trader. buy low sell high, you buy end of the month, sell in the middle, trade up for bigger and better


----------



## A Man

Triple L;1068357 said:


> Can this thread get any slower.... It seems sooo wierd to not have it on the new posts all the time....
> Maby you guys will get a kick out of this... I dont know why, But I still cant stop laughing at it :laughing:
> Something just looks sooo wrong with it its not even funny, but the trucks carrying it really good... Heck, I'd drive to Florida like that, I think its just the actual concept that makes me laugh soo mulch...
> 
> Stuff like this, just dont happen twice HAHAHAHA


Seems some people just don't have a clue, I mean why would someone do that when they're float was less than a kilometer away??? At least he has good taste in trucks and mini x's


----------



## Mr.Markus

drivewaydoctor;1068565 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Someone told me Ontario has a new law that your truck must be a dually rear end to have a salter in it now. Same law as tow trucks have to be dually...
> 
> Can anyone confirm this?


Think they'd actuallyhave to catch you overweight. Having a salter in the back doesn't make a vehicle illegal. Probably not an easy law to write.


----------



## Triple L

A Man;1068620 said:


> Seems some people just don't have a clue, I mean why would someone do that when they're float was less than a kilometer away??? At least he has good taste in trucks and mini x's


HAHA that he does!

I think that's my favorite picture of the year


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1068626 said:


> Think they'd actuallyhave to catch you overweight. Having a salter in the back doesn't make a vehicle illegal. Probably not an easy law to write.


I know of a Guy that has 4.5 tons of salt in his 3500 dually :realmad:
At least sometimes.....


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1068632 said:


> I know of a Guy that has 4.5 tons of salt in his 3500 dually :realmad:
> At least sometimes.....


Cause they own Real Trucks.... Duh 



I cant wait to see that 5500 all fitted up, thats gonna be a beast!


----------



## JD Dave

A Man;1068620 said:


> Seems some people just don't have a clue, I mean why would someone do that when they're float was less than a kilometer away??? At least he has good taste in trucks and mini x's


Maybe he was taking it home to play in the sandbox with his loader.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1068632 said:


> I know of a Guy that has 4.5 tons of salt in his 3500 dually :realmad:
> At least sometimes.....


That guy has scaled 5 tonne once.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1068649 said:


> Maybe he was taking it home to play in the sandbox with his loader.


OMG - I literally cant stop laughing!!! that one was awsome Dave!

I dont think Adam will be talking to me for the rest of the week now


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

MIDTOWNPC;1068585 said:


> Raining really hard here now. Lighting very close. Looks like Thursday will be busy for dead computers. And Im still on the computer...
> I think Im going to make a new profession "kijijier" aka the kijiji day trader. buy low sell high, you buy end of the month, sell in the middle, trade up for bigger and better


What are you buying?


----------



## drivewaydoctor

Pristine PM ltd;1068579 said:


> hey John,
> 
> Hope the driveways are keeping you busy! Haven't heard anything about that, they can't do something retroactive, I would assume anyone running things a certain way now would be able to continue, grandfathered.


Hey bro, yes its been a great year for me. We did a national TV show aired from BC to NFLD called The Home Advantage (Its on the main page of my website) and I have started franchising my company. We now have several franchisees operating under my company name.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JohnnyRoyale;1068915 said:


> What are you buying?


anything I can use or think I can make a buck on. things I need to finish a project

I bought in the last month.

99 dodge ram 2500 gaser, needs rear brakes, tires and a the rear bumper is dented. paid $1800 

toro single stage blower, year old, mint $350 

fisher 9 ft heavy duty plow blade, no pump, no hoses. (my pusher project)

dick cepek rims with tires

sold:
my kubota b6100 4x4 tractor with cab, blade, blower, rear blade delivered $6500 did very well on that one

truck doors, older air compressor, hockey jerseys


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1069096 said:


> anything I can use or think I can make a buck on. things I need to finish a project
> 
> I bought in the last month.
> 
> 99 dodge ram 2500 gaser, needs rear brakes, tires and a the rear bumper is dented. paid $1800
> 
> toro single stage blower, year old, mint $350
> 
> fisher 9 ft heavy duty plow blade, no pump, no hoses. (my pusher project)
> 
> dick cepek rims with tires
> 
> sold:
> my kubota b6100 4x4 tractor with cab, blade, blower, rear blade delivered $6500 did very well on that one
> 
> truck doors, older air compressor, hockey jerseys


With 3 Dodge's you would think you would be looking for Transmission's.

Just had too, sorry.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1069118 said:


> With 3 Dodge's you would think you would be looking for Transmission's.
> 
> Just had too, sorry.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1069118 said:


> With 3 Dodge's you would think you would be looking for Transmission's.
> 
> Just had too, sorry.


I actually laughed out loud. Good one.


----------



## cet

And Stefan is upset because he is looking for them too.Hope you don't have to buy them from Dean at an inflated price. payup


----------



## CGM Inc.

So far so good


----------



## cet

I had 2, a 1998 and 2000 and both had over 200,000 km when I sold them and never put a tranny in either. Most of the time it is driver error, failing to stop before shifting.


----------



## CGM Inc.

I pick up another one tomorrow.....but that one has a Aisin tranny


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

drivewaydoctor;1068958 said:


> Hey bro, yes its been a great year for me. We did a national TV show aired from BC to NFLD called The Home Advantage (Its on the main page of my website) and I have started franchising my company. We now have several franchisees operating under my company name.


Very nice, ad came off well. I am sure you will get alot of calls from that. We use the same product and everyone loves it. We have done 2 of our condo's so far, really brings up the look of the property well and takes the blades ok in the winter. Good luck with the franchises, I hope that doesn't cause alot of headaches.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

even I laughed at that. good one! don't worry though when I order my own Brinks truck I will make sure its got a duramax and allison to carry the heavy load... :laughing:

I think its preprogrammed in a dodge to let the tranny go at 300 000kms... 

my 99 went at 309 000kms and a year later my 03 went at 305 000 

Transmissions and the damn fuel pump being weak in the dodge diesels and therefor causing damage to the injector pump. Thats only in the pre 2003 trucks from my experience. Great trucks to buy though if you can find one that someone doesnt want to do the work to cause all the places around here charge so much for injector pumps and fuel pumps, you can order that stuff from the states for a fraction of the price and pick up a real cheap truck. 

I have found if you replace the fuel pump with a Fass and use Lukes link in the front end with the solidsteel stabalizer your good to go, tranny at 300 000 but really do you know many trucks that get to 300 without any other issues?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I use google to search thru kijiji. 

eg search snow+plow+kijiji+ontario you will get better results then actually searching kijiji for snow plow unter gta


these are trade secrets. payup


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cedar Grounds;1069199 said:


> I pick up another one tomorrow.....but that one has a Aisin tranny


is this the 5500 or something else?


----------



## TLG99

Hey guys...I'm looking at buying a used (2006 or newer) Ford f-450 or f-550 with a dump box. I have never purchased used before. Where would you guys start your search. I am located in Hamilton, but would travel anywhere really, if price and selection were good.

I stumbled upon Paramount Trucks in Richmond Hill. Inventory as per their website looks good. Anywhere else???

Also, how large of a salter could I expect to have on a truck this size? Not sure if it will have a plow yet.

Any ideas?? Thanks!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

MIDTOWNPC;1069285 said:


> I use google to search thru kijiji.
> 
> eg search snow+plow+kijiji+ontario you will get better results then actually searching kijiji for snow plow unter gta
> 
> these are trade secrets. payup


For craigslist I use searchtempest.com, and for kijiji i use kijigeek.com. Good for looking for things in the states especially.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

thats funny cause kijigeek is basically a site that adds some of the search strings to the google search. I will put it to use. Thanks!

F550... but not 4x4

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...r-Duty-Maintained-by-Owner-W0QQAdIdZ228857236

Check the commercial autotrader usa. Might be a good savings.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1069562 said:


> For craigslist I use searchtempest.com, and for kijiji i use kijigeek.com. Good for looking for things in the states especially.


Thanks for those sites.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1069287 said:


> is this the 5500 or something else?


yes it is xysport


----------



## CGM Inc.

Another driveway we just did, still needs to be cleaned up and sod repairs done.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

and which US state did that little gem come from?
whats the specs?


----------



## DeVries

Does that deck have dumping capabilities?

If not and it's an 11.6 foot are you interested in selling it?


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1069627 said:


> and which US state did that little gem come from?
> whats the specs?


Alberta truck, 2800, 5500 Cummins 6.7, 4X4 SLT
90000Km


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1069630 said:


> Does that deck have dumping capabilities?
> 
> If not and it's an 11.6 foot are you interested in selling it?


It is a 12' and doesn't dump. Might be interested in selling it. Have to see how the salter goes on first.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

updates to that auction list from last week. 
got it in an email incase anyone was going

1.	SL 20 20” SCISSOR LIFT
2.	TORO REAR RIDER
3.	BLIZZARD 760 LT BLADE
4.	BAUMEN DROP SALTER PTO DRIVE
5.	SP8500 SONEX SLIDE IN SALTER
6.	MYER’S TAILGATE SALTER WITH CONTROL
7.	BOSS TAILGATE SALTER - NEW
8.	FISHER TAILGATE SALTER
9.	MAGNUM / ARCTIC TAILGATE SALTER
10.	9” WESTERN BLADE - USED
11.	NEW HOLLAND T5050 UTILITY TRACTOR WITH CAB HEAT AND AIR - NEW
12.	NEW HOLLAND TL100 UTILITY TRACTOR WITH CAB HEAT AND AIR - NEW
13.	JOHN DEERE 5065M UTILITY TRACTOR – NEW


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cedar Grounds;1069633 said:


> Alberta truck, 2800, 5500 Cummins 6.7, 4X4 SLT
> 90000Km


I have a 6.7 and I really like it. The exhaust brake is nice to have.
Nice find!

Your work is really nice btw.


----------



## Jaynen

Sorry if I am a bit off topic, but were can I buy polyurethane cutting edges in ontario? Everyone tries to sell me polyethylene (uhmw) edges and from reviews I read it seems like they are a waste of money.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1069633 said:


> Alberta truck, 2800, 5500 Cummins 6.7, 4X4 SLT
> 90000Km


Nice looking truck. There seems to be lots of trucks for sale cheap in Alberta. What would the shipping cost you and who did you use?


----------



## JD Dave

Jaynen;1069681 said:


> Sorry if I am a bit off topic, but were can I buy polyurethane cutting edges in ontario? Everyone tries to sell me polyethylene (uhmw) edges and from reviews I read it seems like they are a waste of money.


I always thought UHMV was better.


----------



## Jaynen

I have no idea, so lost, the more I read the more confused I get, I got only 30 driveways and 2 parking lots, should I just go with the UHMV? Will it last me the season?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have noticed alot of dodges in reddeer alberta. Only thing I was ever curious about was do they idle alot in the winter and how do you check hours on a dodge. My truck came from utah and it cost me $1200 to have it brought to a markham dealer.


----------



## Grassman09

Jaynen;1069687 said:


> I have no idea, so lost, the more I read the more confused I get, I got only 30 driveways and 2 parking lots, should I just go with the UHMV? Will it last me the season?


What size U edge you looking for? I know where there is a 9' kicking around.

You can Try Fall line in the usa for the u edge, Also try Polyzone.com they are local in Vineland Ont.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The 760lt is from my mechanic. The mount for it is from a 2005ish Ram 1500.


----------



## DeVries

MIDTOWNPC;1069663 said:


> updates to that auction list from last week.
> got it in an email incase anyone was going
> 
> 1.	SL 20 20" SCISSOR LIFT
> 2.	TORO REAR RIDER
> 3.	BLIZZARD 760 LT BLADE
> 4.	BAUMEN DROP SALTER PTO DRIVE
> 5.	SP8500 SONEX SLIDE IN SALTER
> 6.	MYER'S TAILGATE SALTER WITH CONTROL
> 7.	BOSS TAILGATE SALTER - NEW
> 8.	FISHER TAILGATE SALTER
> 9.	MAGNUM / ARCTIC TAILGATE SALTER
> 10.	9" WESTERN BLADE - USED
> 11.	NEW HOLLAND T5050 UTILITY TRACTOR WITH CAB HEAT AND AIR - NEW
> 12.	NEW HOLLAND TL100 UTILITY TRACTOR WITH CAB HEAT AND AIR - NEW
> 13.	JOHN DEERE 5065M UTILITY TRACTOR - NEW


Who's got this auction on the go?


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1069685 said:


> Nice looking truck. There seems to be lots of trucks for sale cheap in Alberta. What would the shipping cost you and who did you use?


I bought local (Stratford) but truck is from Alberta, so is my 3500. They are all off-leases I've been told.


----------



## buckwheat_la

MIDTOWNPC;1069705 said:


> I have noticed alot of dodges in reddeer alberta. Only thing I was ever curious about was do they idle alot in the winter and how do you check hours on a dodge. My truck came from utah and it cost me $1200 to have it brought to a markham dealer.


hey, most of the trucks around red deer, are alright, a lot of rig workers are hurting for money, many people are afraid of rig trucks, but most guys take great care of them. been looking at those trucks too


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1069747 said:


> I bought local (Stratford) but truck is from Alberta, so is my 3500. They are all off-leases I've been told.


Festival? I think alot of trucks get worked in the oil patch so there are lots to choose from. Your truck looks brand new.


----------



## JD Dave

Does anyone know how to find a phone number or address for an Ontario Limited company?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

a lawyer would do it cheaply, just a registration search. I think you can also go to ministry of finance.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries;1069741 said:


> Who's got this auction on the go?


I posted it a few pages back. York Equipment, Markham lot, Sunday the 12th of Sept.


----------



## Mr.Markus

*Uh oh.*

That's gotta hurt.
http://news.ontario.ca/mol/en/2010/...e-fined-40000-total-after-worker-injured.html


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1069764 said:


> a lawyer would do it cheaply, just a registration search. I think you can also go to ministry of finance.


Thanks I was hoping you could do it online,


Mr.Markus;1069771 said:


> That's gotta hurt.
> http://news.ontario.ca/mol/en/2010/...e-fined-40000-total-after-worker-injured.html


Damn Imagine wearing your seatbelt without the rops on. LOL


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1069633 said:


> Alberta truck, 2800, 5500 Cummins 6.7, 4X4 SLT
> 90000Km


You dodge guys are funny... You gotta buy 5500's to keep up with a 2500 chevy 

Nice rig!


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1069764 said:


> a lawyer would do it cheaply, just a registration search. I think you can also go to ministry of finance.


cant you just go down to city hall to the small business centre


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1069774 said:


> Damn Imagine wearing your seatbelt without the rops on. LOL


Then undoing it and jumping off only to get run over


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1069782 said:


> cant you just go down to city hall to the small business centre


That would be OK. I wonder.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Maybe, but because it is Ontario Limited, I don't know. If it was local, then probably would pay municipal taxes, then might work.

I don't usually feel anything for Sunshine, but... man... that just seems like stupid on stupid


----------



## cet

Dave have you tried to put the # followed by Ontario Ltd. in the google bar.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1069752 said:


> Festival? I think alot of trucks get worked in the oil patch so there are lots to choose from. Your truck looks brand new.


it got a new hood due to hail damage, if you can see the roof you notice, couple small dents on the fenders but all in all in great shape.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Cedar Grounds;1069625 said:


> Another driveway we just did, still needs to be cleaned up and sod repairs done.


Nice work. I like the natural stone curbing.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1069835 said:


> Dave have you tried to put the # followed by Ontario Ltd. in the google bar.


I tried it with limited instead of LTD and your way got me one of the owners I needed. thanks. The other ones are mine sites in sudbury. LOL


----------



## Jaynen

Grassman09;1069711 said:


> What size U edge you looking for? I know where there is a 9' kicking around.
> 
> You can Try Fall line in the usa for the u edge, Also try Polyzone.com they are local in Vineland Ont.


I'll give this polyzone a try, thanks for the link. I am looking for two 8 foot peices. Anyone here use UHMW before?


----------



## GMC Driver

We use the UHMW on a small driveway plow on a L series Kubota to eliminate scarring of concrete and interlock drives. Works well for this application, but never tried it on a regular 8' plow. We generally get 2 seasons out of a set of edges.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Jaynen

GMC Driver;1069972 said:


> We use the UHMW on a small driveway plow on a L series Kubota to eliminate scarring of concrete and interlock drives. Works well for this application, but never tried it on a regular 8' plow. We generally get 2 seasons out of a set of edges.
> 
> Hope that helps.


How many hours is the edge being used a season?


----------



## snowplowchick

Mr.Markus;1069771 said:


> That's gotta hurt.
> http://news.ontario.ca/mol/en/2010/...e-fined-40000-total-after-worker-injured.html


What part, the foot getting run over or the $40K fine? That has got to hurt his bottom line. Maybe their prices will be higher when they bid next time.


----------



## Grassman09

Jaynen;1069953 said:


> I'll give this polyzone a try, thanks for the link. I am looking for two 8 foot peices. Anyone here use UHMW before?


I have a poly urethane edge on my back plow. I'd say its as good as new still and I used it commercially doing condo's and driveways. That was back in the days when we actually got snow. The 2 seasons that we got hammered with snow. The U edges will outlast steel in most cases depending on the operator. You wont be able to pull up hard pack and when back dragging the blade will ride up over the snow after a wile unless you have down pressure.

Neige a member here uses the UHMW on his tractor snowblower cutting edges and I think he said he gets 1 season out of them. They scrape better the urethane but don't last long.


----------



## JD Dave

Jaynen;1069977 said:


> How many hours is the edge being used a season?


I have one on my ebling back blade and the for the limited snow we got last year it doesn't show any wear. Your best bet is to try it for yourself. Your over thinking things.


----------



## Jaynen

Oh yah deffinatly over thinking it. I am gonna give it a try and see what happens.


----------



## JD Dave

Jaynen;1069992 said:


> Oh yah deffinatly over thinking it. I am gonna give it a try and see what happens.


Good luck.....


----------



## Triple L

snowplowchick;1069981 said:


> What part, the foot getting run over or the $40K fine? That has got to hurt his bottom line. Maybe their prices will be higher when they bid next time.


Sounds like all operator error... he's stupid enough to wear a seatbelt, then jumps off and it dosent even roll over, then he lets it run over his foot  It didnt say it cut his foot off, I dont see the big deal? He should have jumped back on and continued on working... Seems like Sunshine got it bad from the minestry...

On a side note, my dealers been trying to tell me to put the shields back on our trimmers... Apparantly the ministry can say something, which im sure they can... but the funniest part, it dosent pass emmissions without the guard on so you can get a fine for that HAHAHAHA....


----------



## GMC Driver

If anyone is interested - there's a local auction this way tomorrow, with a couple of nicely maintained Deere's in the listing.

Here's the info: http://www.sunrise-equipment.com/sale1.htm


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver;1070049 said:


> If anyone is interested - there's a local auction this way tomorrow, with a couple of nicely maintained Deere's in the listing.
> 
> Here's the info: http://www.sunrise-equipment.com/sale1.htm


We going there after breakfast tomorrow Dave?


----------



## GMC Driver

Forgot to mention - the two Deeres (6000's), both come with loaders. The Aarts boys take care of there stuff.

Don't know who's had experience with Sunrise before, they run a large auction yard out in Norfolk.


----------



## GMC Driver

We can if you like! What time you cooking the eggs and bacon?

Looks the weather finally decided to take a turn for the better (warmer). The beer goes down with alot more ease! Should make for a nice weekend!

P.S. - if you're bringing wood, tell them you bought it in town. I'm bringing some along as well.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Has onyone looked at the crops lately?? Here in SW ontario everything is well on its way for harvest. Seems the corn is 99% brown and the beans are mostly yellow with the leaves starting to fall. Perhaps it is the drought down here stressing out the plants. Even some trees are making the turn to fall!!! 

Hope everyone had a great summer !!!


----------



## McGaw

Just got a full service contract back. I was let go about the middle of June because there was another guy who was cheaper. I said no problem, and left. I get a phone call today saying it really isn't working out, and wondered if I can start immediately.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

McGaw;1070257 said:


> Just got a full service contract back. I was let go about the middle of June because there was another guy who was cheaper. I said no problem, and left. I get a phone call today saying it really isn't working out, and wondered if I can start immediately.


thats good news! now sign them up for a multi year while they still have their tail between their legs.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I got some sweet revenge yesterday.

I did some plowing for a franchise fast food resturant a few years back when I first started out. I got stiffed for the money on the first payment and no one would ever call back so i stopped plowing it.

So the other day the owner comes into the store, needs tower fixed asap, its the payroll computer links to the others ect ect. She "forgot" my face I guess... 
I said "I can fix it, I can even save all the data, I can even get it done for tomorrow"
owner: "great!!!"
me "but your going to have to get out your cheque book and sign big one cause I have some sour grapes in my mouth from not getting paid for some plowing I did at your resturant a few years back, infact when you get me that cheque plus $300 for the computer I'll do it"
owner "are their any other computer stores in Cobourg"
me "yep 2, Ill call them both right now and tell them your on the way and dont pay your bills... have a nice day"
she left. 
thats how things work in small town
Im not normally a ***** but I just couldn't help it.
Too bad cause they make really good blizzards and cones.


----------



## Triple L

Thats awsome! Did you actually call the 2 other computer stores? 

I've had a similar thing where buddy stiffed me for over $700 and then calls back 2 years later and wants me to come and give him a quote....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1070413 said:


> Thats awsome! Did you actually call the 2 other computer stores?
> 
> I've had a similar thing where buddy stiffed me for over $700 and then calls back 2 years later and wants me to come and give him a quote....


I talk to the other computer guys all the time. Some even buy parts here!
I didn't bother to call Staples, I could careless about them. 
I have a slogan I say sometimes "we repair what the other guy fixed"

anyone going to that auction in markam (york equip) tomorrow? 
not that I need anything but I sold my little tractor and it has started to burn a hole in my pocket.


----------



## rooferdave

MIDTOWNPC;1069769 said:


> I posted it a few pages back. York Equipment, Markham lot, Sunday the 12th of Sept.


ok I went back a bunch of pages and cannot see it, and google is not helping... can you give me some info or address please? I may be able to make this one

Dave


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

rooferdave. - im glad you always sign your posts Dave, otherwise we might not know its you. lol 
here are those links.. they are updated now too.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-heavy-equipment-heavy-equipment-AUCTION-W0QQAdIdZ228785946

its not that big of a deal. there is a list on their site.
http://www.yorkregionequipmentcentre.com/Page-One.aspx


----------



## McGaw

I know this is a little off topic, but I'm curious if anyone knows where I can purchase nematodes locally? I've been doing some reading, and it looks like I shouldn't put them down until spring time (germanation). 

Is anyone else getting anxious for the winter time? Every morning I wake up, hoping theres 3 ft of snow. haha


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1070412 said:


> I got some sweet revenge yesterday.
> 
> I did some plowing for a franchise fast food resturant a few years back when I first started out. I got stiffed for the money on the first payment and no one would ever call back so i stopped plowing it.
> 
> So the other day the owner comes into the store, needs tower fixed asap, its the payroll computer links to the others ect ect. She "forgot" my face I guess...
> I said "I can fix it, I can even save all the data, I can even get it done for tomorrow"
> owner: "great!!!"
> me "but your going to have to get out your cheque book and sign big one cause I have some sour grapes in my mouth from not getting paid for some plowing I did at your resturant a few years back, infact when you get me that cheque plus $300 for the computer I'll do it"
> owner "are their any other computer stores in Cobourg"
> me "yep 2, Ill call them both right now and tell them your on the way and dont pay your bills... have a nice day"
> she left.
> thats how things work in small town
> Im not normally a ***** but I just couldn't help it.
> Too bad cause they make really good blizzards and cones.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cedar Grounds;1070493 said:


> :laughing::laughing:


my girlfriend got mad last birthday cause I wouldnt get her an icecream cake
:realmad:

Are you putting a plow on that dodge 5500? V with wings!


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1070500 said:


> my girlfriend got mad last birthday cause I wouldnt get her an icecream cake
> :realmad:
> 
> Are you putting a plow on that dodge 5500? V with wings!


Fisher XLS 8-10 should be mounted already.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1070513 said:


> Fisher XLS 8-10 should be mounted already.


Thought you might have went with an 8611lp.


----------



## CGM Inc.

want to stay with Fisher for now and get great prices and service at my dealer (locally and not across the border).
Truck could handle something bigger.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1070521 said:


> want to stay with Fisher for now and get great prices and service at my dealer (locally and not across the border).
> Truck could handle something bigger.


Good plan. Kooy is to far away to deal with in a snow storm. Plus when you buy all your stuff at one place you get better service.


----------



## Neige

For anyone interested I want to organize a meet and greet September 21 somewhere in Ottawa. I am coming up for several days, open to suggestions for a place to meet.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cedar Grounds;1070513 said:


> Fisher XLS 8-10 should be mounted already.


Nice choice. I have a wideout. You will love it.
Get a rubber snow foil on the top.... I found it makes a huge difference. 
Mine just goes on the 8ft section it doesnt cover the wings. Works great.

Having all the same connection and interchangability was something I have always liked. 
That way if something does go down you can swap, I even found that the western mvp+ and wideout both work on the same harness. so i bet your xls and fisher stainless v will swap also. you have to switch the controller thats all.

Thats a really nice setup you have. Im a bit jelous. I hope my truck doesnt hear me say that cause it probably wont start now.


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;1070527 said:


> For anyone interested I want to organize a meet and greet September 21 somewhere in Ottawa. I am coming up for several days, open to suggestions for a place to meet.


I'm sure Creative good setup a good meet for you.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

MIDTOWNPC;1070531 said:


> Nice choice. I have a wideout. You will love it.
> Get a rubber snow foil on the top.... I found it makes a huge difference.
> Mine just goes on the 8ft section it doesnt cover the wings. Works great.
> 
> Having all the same connection and interchangability was something I have always liked.
> That way if something does go down you can swap, I even found that the western mvp+ and wideout both work on the same harness. so i bet your xls and fisher stainless v will swap also. you have to switch the controller thats all.
> 
> Thats a really nice setup you have. Im a bit jelous.  I hope my truck doesnt hear me say that cause it probably wont start now.


Shouldn't have to change the controller, unless you are picky about the wording on it...


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1070532 said:


> I'm sure Creative good setup a good meet for you.


???!?Too many beers already Dave.....you're slurring


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1070531 said:


> Nice choice. I have a wideout. You will love it.
> Get a rubber snow foil on the top.... I found it makes a huge difference.
> Mine just goes on the 8ft section it doesnt cover the wings. Works great.
> 
> Having all the same connection and interchangability was something I have always liked.
> That way if something does go down you can swap, I even found that the western mvp+ and wideout both work on the same harness. so i bet your xls and fisher stainless v will swap also. you have to switch the controller thats all.
> 
> Thats a really nice setup you have. Im a bit jelous. I hope my truck doesnt hear me say that cause it probably wont start now.


That is actually the 4th Fisher for us  2 X 8.5 Stainless, 1X 9.5 steel and the xls.
With the salter on that truck should give a lot of joy I hope and salting capacity. Next winter toy should be something bigger. But not before next year.


----------



## snowman4

Sorry to go a little off topic. Sounds like we're supposed to have more of a normal Canadian fall as far as temperatures go. I'm sure most of you already know but I'm sure liuke me, you like to hear it's going to be a cold winter with a lot of snow!


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1070531 said:


> Thats a really nice setup you have. Im a bit jelous. I hope my truck doesnt hear me say that cause it probably wont start now.


Thats the last time I ever say a dodge is nice...

Sure enough, first time ever, my duramax crapped out friday night and wouldnt start... screwed my whole night up...

POS dodges!!!!

There! maby my truck will be happy now and wount let me down again :laughing:


----------



## Triple L

anyone going to the farm show this week?
http://www.outdoorfarmshow.com/exhibitors.html

I hope it doesnt rain thursday so i can go on wed....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

went to that york auction, things went for decent prices I didnt really buy anything other then a few small deals. 

deal of the day which never sold was a newholland 5050 80hp 4x4 tractor heat ac cab new with warranty (I think thats like a 75 000 tractor) it was reserved at I think $45 but they couldnt get over $42 for it, plus 10% buyers fee. They were saying they were a few thousand short. wish I knew my tractors better casue I kinda liked the blue.

couple of the trucks didnt even go up, but I wasnt really a fan of the auctioneer, he wasn't working the crowd like he could have I think.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1070763 said:


> Thats the last time I ever say a dodge is nice...
> 
> Sure enough, first time ever, my duramax crapped out friday night and wouldnt start... screwed my whole night up...
> 
> POS dodges!!!!
> 
> There! maby my truck will be happy now and wount let me down again :laughing:


My truck screwed me one time at the autoshow... figure it was mad I was looking for a new mate.


----------



## snowman4

Midtown, you're like a post count *****!


----------



## snowman4

I guess that word is not allowed. Just think of a girl that works the corner. Slang term starting with a W.


----------



## Triple L

Anyone need some rubber for this winter?

FS - 4 Bridgestone Duravis M773II 245-75-R16.... E rated tires, They have 20,000 km's on them, with 0 burnouts! Still have tons of rubber left! $500 for all 4, Both of these sets of tires fit your factory wheels on your GM trucks...

Also - 4 BFG Commercial TRACTION T/A's for sale, 265-75-R16 E range with 30,000 km's on them... Still have lots of meat left... $400


----------



## CGM Inc.

rims included?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, I doubt it at that price!


----------



## Triple L

For $150 more I can include Factory GMC Aluminum wheels that are in o.k. condition


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1071070 said:


> For $150 more I can include Factory GMC Aluminum wheels that are in o.k. condition


I need some for one of our trucks but have to check sizes first.
Let u know.


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1071072 said:


> I need some for one of our trucks but have to check sizes first.
> Let u know.


The bridgestones come factory on a 07.5-2011 GM's with Z71 package

BFG's are factory size from 01-06...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1070844 said:


> anyone going to the farm show this week?
> http://www.outdoorfarmshow.com/exhibitors.html
> 
> I hope it doesnt rain thursday so i can go on wed....


We've gone on wed since the show started. The best show there is.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1071026 said:


> Anyone need some rubber for this winter?
> 
> FS - 4 Bridgestone Duravis M773II 245-75-R16.... E rated tires, They have 20,000 km's on them, with 0 burnouts! Still have tons of rubber left! $500 for all 4, Both of these sets of tires fit your factory wheels on your GM trucks...
> 
> Also - 4 BFG Commercial TRACTION T/A's for sale, 265-75-R16 E range with 30,000 km's on them... Still have lots of meat left... $400


I'll give you $300.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1071081 said:


> I'll give you $300.


HAHA I'll make a nice video out of them until they pop before I sell them for $300 
But honestly, none of these tires have ever done a burnout... Rubber's too expensive to be doing crazy stuff like that with...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1071084 said:


> HAHA I'll make a nice video out of them until they pop before I sell them for $300


You'd rather give my competition tire coupons then help me out. LOL


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1071087 said:


> You'd rather give my competition tire coupons then help me out. LOL


Atleast he dosent still owe me a steak dinner 

Amazing pulls for both you and spiro!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1071093 said:


> Atleast he dosent still owe me a steak dinner
> 
> Amazing pulls for both you and spiro!


Oh god. Remember we have to share that steak.


----------



## DeVries

Does anyone have experiance with a Deere 304H? 

Are these machines reliable. How many hrs could I expect to get out of it before there would be any major repairs. Looking at on that has 5,000 hrs.


----------



## CGM Inc.

.................


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cedar Grounds - very nice! 

JDDave - check your email I sent you those videos from Orono. You can post as is if you want. 

Did anyone go to that auction? I was there but didnt recognise anyone but no one had a plowsite name tag either. lol
There was a guy that had a hat snowman.ca that bought alot of stuff. 

I thought they spent too much time running skids around and moving them into a ring vs looking to see who was actually raising their hand. People don't seem to like when things were on consignment I found... its like they think (something must be wrong with it) whereas the stuff from the dealer they accept as being old stock, or tradein and checked over. What got them good buck on the new plows, was that they included *any truck mount that you needed with the price, and warranty, so I assume that was them installing it also. 

They had a Horst 8ft pusher new and man are they every built like a tank!
Trip edge and just solid. 



I got called a post - female street corner worker earlier so I tried to put everything in one post.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1071498 said:


> Cedar Grounds - very nice!
> 
> JDDave - check your email I sent you those videos from Orono. You can post as is if you want.
> 
> Did anyone go to that auction? I was there but didnt recognise anyone but no one had a plowsite name tag either. lol
> There was a guy that had a hat snowman.ca that bought alot of stuff.
> 
> I thought they spent too much time running skids around and moving them into a ring vs looking to see who was actually raising their hand. People don't seem to like when things were on consignment I found... its like they think (something must be wrong with it) whereas the stuff from the dealer they accept as being old stock, or tradein and checked over. What got them good buck on the new plows, was that they included *any truck mount that you needed with the price, and warranty, so I assume that was them installing it also.
> 
> They had a Horst 8ft pusher new and man are they every built like a tank!
> Trip edge and just solid.
> 
> I got called a post - female street corner worker earlier so I tried to put everything in one post.


Thanks for the video's Dean and thanks for coming out.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1071498 said:


> so I tried to put everything in one post.


I like to call it getting 2 birds stoned at once....

Today I got 3 birds stoned at once, did regular maintenance, fertilized as i went and handed out the invoices... Talk about a time saver...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1071635 said:


> I like to call it getting 2 birds stoned at once....
> 
> Today I got 3 birds stoned at once, did regular maintenance, fertilized as i went and handed out the invoices... Talk about a time saver...


and all of that in a 1/2 ton truck I hope!


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1071670 said:


> and all of that in a 1/2 ton truck I hope!


I dont even own a half ton truck...

So what are you saying with those tires? Or are you just tire kickin.... HAHA get it


----------



## cet

Dean someone I know had a friend go to the auction. He said he thought things went pretty cheap. He said the Blizzard 8611 went for $4500. They had a second one and no one would buy it for the same price.


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1071469 said:


> .................


That blade must just be for plowing the yard eh?

Anyone know where to get Hydro seed around here?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

There's a guy at Lakeshore and Dixie but I'm not sure its the same HYDRO seed you're referring too.


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;1071778 said:


> There's a guy at Lakeshore and Dixie but I'm not sure its the same HYDRO seed you're referring too.


The good stuff..LOL The kinda you spray on dirt instead of pure seed or sod. Johnny u know the name of the place?


----------



## Triple L

I've yet to see a real successful hydro seeed job that didnt turn up being all weeds... I seeded some stuff last week and its growing like crazy already... I was quite surprised!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1071688 said:


> Dean someone I know had a friend go to the auction. He said he thought things went pretty cheap. He said the Blizzard 8611 went for $4500. They had a second one and no one would buy it for the same price.


I dont know the prices of mowers, aretors ect ect. I know a toro push mower was going for $500 and they started saying with a 5 year warranty... there were 11 of those. There was an exmark zeroturn that went for $5000 and they said it was worth 9000. There was a cat216 skid, I think it went for 11000... 1500 hours, might have come with a pusher. but then you have 10% buyers premium too.

There was a 03 or 04 F350 dually 202 000kms, didnt sell I think it might have been consignment.
2500hd gm/chev gas 4x4 with v blade, they didnt even put up.
another one with a unimount straight blade, flat tire both trucks had 110 000 (ish) kms
no one started the bidding.

I know nothing about chevys and to me they were both unimounts and so no good for me. The ford was nice and clean but Im not a fan of duallys.The one thing I do like about the dodge's is that you can turn the key on off on off on and it will show you if their are any error codes. shows them where the kms are. I know you guys will say chevy's dont have errors. I really think if I was to do to an auction with trucks again and was looking at buying I would take a handheld odb reader.
plug in... verify the kms, check for codes ect.

I bought a bush hog pto mower 5ft and a walk behind snowex drop spreader and a hamburger.
I bid on a good amount of stuff, but my auction rules are I usually only raise my hand 3 times at the most and if I dont get it... oh well.

I will look at most of my notes, but there was no 8611... there was a 8100 which is a new DD plow but it was I think 6000 cause I was thinking in my head... $5400 for a wideout from esi plus tax plus delivery... nope! put your hands in your pockets.

$4500??? there was a 9ft blizzard plow, straight, which Ive actually never even heard of, I thought maybe it was for some Heavy Duty truck like a Kodiak or 5500 / f 550.

I find an auction like poker. Its kinda funny to watch some guys... they tap their foot faster then they bid, if they dont tap they are not nervous and are not bidding anymore. They wear sunglasses. Shake their head. Stare at you. I dont like auctioneers that say I will help you if you help me.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Cedar Grounds;1071469 said:


> .................


Nice setup.

That truck is screaming " I want a salter!".


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Dave, I was referring to the "other" kind.

And the only reason I know its there is because the owner caled us for a landscape install a number of years ago and when I showed up to meet him i was like WTF?

Anyways, there are a number of big guys , DOL Hydroseeding comes to mind, different than DOL Turf, and theres a smaller guy in Bolton/Caledon called Caledon Hydroseeding you may want to try.

I came across these guys in the spring...pretty interesting http://www.tendershoots.ca/


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

You can seed a place for 10% of the cost of hydroseeding. I am not talking prep or anything like that, just the seeding.


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;1071858 said:


> Dave, I was referring to the "other" kind.
> 
> And the only reason I know its there is because the owner caled us for a landscape install a number of years ago and when I showed up to meet him i was like WTF?
> 
> Anyways, there are a number of big guys , DOL Hydroseeding comes to mind, different than DOL Turf, and theres a smaller guy in Bolton/Caledon called Caledon Hydroseeding you may want to try.
> 
> I came across these guys in the spring...pretty interesting http://www.tendershoots.ca/


Ok thanks. I know a place in Klienberg just didnt wana go that far.



Pristine PM ltd;1071864 said:


> You can seed a place for 10% of the cost of hydroseeding. I am not talking prep or anything like that, just the seeding.


I will be doing it myself. If I had to buy all the equipment just to do it yes i agress. but I has some stuff that I think will work. If I just seed the place it will just wash away next heavy rain. Its not for a client or anything so it does not have to be super pretty. But thax.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1071856 said:


> Nice setup.
> 
> That truck is screaming " I want a salter!".


----------



## Triple L

Looks like some pretty big rain for thursday..... So mulch for the farm show tomarrow :realmad: :crying:  :angry:


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1072136 said:


> Looks like some pretty big rain for thursday..... So mulch for the farm show tomarrow :realmad: :crying:  :angry:


I had to bail on going tomorrow as we started harvesting today and the beans are more then ripe.


----------



## Triple L

Here's one of the more interesting jobs we did this year.. Stopped by today to fertilized and took some finished pics... Sod wasnt looking that good in the summer... We cut down 11 tree's where that shop is to and ground the stumps

Pure granite  Probally the last time we use that stuff... Sure different and cool looking tho!

Stupid thing is everyone is different, some were 3" thick, some were 5" thick 

All those corks in the planter are from us trying to numb the pain :laughing:


----------



## Jaynen

Nice job man, looks awesome.


----------



## JD Dave

Jaynen;1072236 said:


> Nice job man, looks awesome.


I agree nice job.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I can't imagine how annoying that type of job would be to do, but the results speak for themselves, that is a beautiful looking landscape.


----------



## Triple L

It was more then a little frusterating... Expecially for me.. Everything has to to tight and straight, so doing this job was the total opposite... After the first 50 feet you kinda get used to it tho and dont care anymore... Grab the big moster plate tamper and just beat the living crap out of those stones... Only way to cut them is with a gilitine... Quick cut wouldnt touch them... I was too afraid to put the diamond blade on for this job tho.... 

The results speak for themself tho, Cant get more unique then that... I really liked the finished product... Just wish I woulda had a leaf blower with me...


----------



## Triple L

How cool is this... Ford guys


----------



## DeVries

Ha Ha took me a bit to see it was a 20 not a 50, must have been the smoke infront of my eyes.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;1072269 said:


> I can't imagine how annoying that type of job would be to do, but the results speak for themselves, that is a beautiful looking landscape.


X2! Nice job!


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;1072200 said:


> I had to bail on going tomorrow as we started harvesting today and the beans are more then ripe.


Saw some early birds around here as well this week. How they running?



Triple L;1072333 said:


> How cool is this... Ford guys


That first one is even cooler in person - it's on a truck from Indy. He knows his way around patent and trademark law.


----------



## Neige

Very nice, love the look.


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver;1072386 said:


> Saw some early birds around here as well this week. How they running?


Over 50 and it's one of our tougher farms. So I'm pretty excited. How do things look down your way. We are going to try and make it to the pulls to watch but we'll have to see how work goes.


----------



## GMC Driver

The boys haven't started yet - early beans are ready except for some areas that were treated for some worm or grub. Those areas are taking a little longer to get ready. Look to be good yields though. Saw some high moisture corn coming off too.

Work comes first - the early harvest may cause more than a few to miss next week.


----------



## Triple L

Well today turned out to be an awsome day... Signed up my sidewalk guy again for this year xysport

I swear, The compact tractor is the ticket for sidewalks and internals... Before that thing I used to go thru guys like no tomarrow... Now my sidewalk guy is excited and looking forward to winter as he liked it soo much... Just enough shovelling to stretch his legs then back in a nice warm quite cab... Keeping and getting sidewalk guys was always something I worried about... Looks like I finally found the solution after how many years


----------



## schrader

Finding good shovelers is always as PITA.I wish I good find a machine that would work on my condo's but the walks are just to narrow. The only solution I have found is to pay the guys well.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Radar isn't looking good, hopefully can squeeze some stuff in before 9.


----------



## DeVries

Our guy's worked ahead yesterday.


----------



## GMC Driver

So did we - just not sure if it will be enough. Might be the first week in a long time where the crews may have to go out on Saturday.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Didn't even bother sending guys out this morning. Good day to catch up on training.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Equipment maintenance for me...time to pull out the fall machine.


----------



## Triple L

time to  for me.... HAHA ya right...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Anyone know of a inexpensive supplier for replacement tracks for a Caterpillar 257B?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JohnnyRoyale;1072856 said:


> Anyone know of a inexpensive supplier for replacement tracks for a Caterpillar 257B?


I want to say when I was talking to http://tagequipment.ca/tires.html he said he sold tracks also but I cant remember.


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;1072856 said:


> Anyone know of a inexpensive supplier for replacement tracks for a Caterpillar 257B?


Check TireCraft I was at the Farm show this week and the guy said sell tracks now. No idea on price thou. They are made by camoplast.


----------



## GMC Driver

Camoplast are a nice track but very pricey.

I got a set last week from Rubber Track USA out of Georgia - the shipping was over a week, and some brokerage fees, but I paid less for two tracks than what they wanted for one Camoplast. They may very well be lesser quality, but for the price difference I was willing to take the risk - besides they came with a one year/1000 hour warranty.


----------



## cet

WSIB audit today. Not as bad as I thought it was going to be. 90 minutes and it was over. Hopefully everything is OK.

They asked for 3 of my competitors. Not hard to list the 3 biggest jerks in this area.

It was really hard not to list a guy that used to work for me and took 10 of my schools. I know he has employee's and doesn't pay WSIB. I took 40 of his water towers last year after he took my schools so I thought we were all ready even.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What the hell Chris! They called me today!

hahaha


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1073069 said:


> What the hell Chris! They called me today!
> 
> hahaha


Clintar should keep them busy for a day or two.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1073069 said:


> What the hell Chris! They called me today!
> 
> hahaha


They asked for the biggest guy I knew. At 6'6" you were it. Now you get to name someone.


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1073060 said:


> WSIB audit today. Not as bad as I thought it was going to be. 90 minutes and it was over. Hopefully everything is OK.
> 
> They asked for 3 of my competitors. Not hard to list the 3 biggest jerks in this area.
> 
> It was really hard not to list a guy that used to work for me and took 10 of my schools. I know he has employee's and doesn't pay WSIB. I took 40 of his water towers last year after he took my schools so I thought we were all ready even.


Do you do the Water Towers for Peel Region?


----------



## Grassman09

GMC Driver;1072915 said:


> Camoplast are a nice track but very pricey.
> 
> I got a set last week from Rubber Track USA out of Georgia - the shipping was over a week, and some brokerage fees, but I paid less for two tracks than what they wanted for one Camoplast. They may very well be lesser quality, but for the price difference I was willing to take the risk - besides they came with a one year/1000 hour warranty.


They were promoting over the tire tracks. You or anyone ever tried that out how much better is it then just tires? I asked about the tracks stretching and he said they don't, they have a Steele wire in them.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1073117 said:


> Do you do the Water Towers for Peel Region?


No, just York Region.


----------



## A Man

JohnnyRoyale;1072856 said:


> Anyone know of a inexpensive supplier for replacement tracks for a Caterpillar 257B?


I've bought from these guys direct, great product. Might have to just show up cash in hand, they're a little protective of there dealers.

SOLID DEAL
75 Thompson Drive
Cambridge, ON
N1T 2E4

MAP

Phone: (519) 740-6847


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Will try them thanks. 

I have been getting quoted $1400.00-$1500.00 each track so far for aftermarket tracks. Cat wants double.

On edit. I did speak to someone we dealt with on Carlingview that took our order to foam fill some tires and she didnt have good things to say about their tracks.

Thanks anyways.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Cleaning up the yard...getting rid of a bunch of stuff we no longer need and have to make room for new stuff coming in...

Check out my kijiji ads for details if anyone or anyone you know might be interested.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-heavy-equipment-other-Fisher-Under-Tailgate-Salt-Spreader-W0QQAdIdZ230683483

Also getting rid of;

Kubota M125 with 14 ft Machinability V Plow

600 ga Weed Spray Tank with Honda pump

Ride on lawn roller

Dozer blade for skid steer.

12 Ft Avalanche Pusher

8 Ft Avalanche Pusher

Air Flo Slide in Salter

Toro Snow Blowers

Walk Behind Leaf Blowers

And a bunch of other stuff laying around the shop and yard...

Other ads will be posted in a couple of days.

Have a good weekend boys. .


----------



## cet

I got a email this week from Sinclair Cockburn saying they are breaking ties with CNLA and now today I got a fax from CNLA saying they have found another insurance provider for group insurance. I have been so busy that I'm not sure what is really going on. Any one up to date on this stuff.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1073565 said:


> I got a email this week from Sinclair Cockburn saying they are breaking ties with CNLA and now today I got a fax from CNLA saying they have found another insurance provider for group insurance. I have been so busy that I'm not sure what is really going on. Any one up to date on this stuff.


Basically, we're with Aviva now..... I had them before and it was a good 20% more $$. Great!!!:angry:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Im with aviva and have been for the past 5 years, well its really pilot or was pilot.
Pilot/aviva hold the policy on my snow and my plaza. I like to think I get a good deal but there is so much its almost impossible to compare.


----------



## DeVries

We used to be with Sinclair. Changed last year to ING, their rates were better. Maybe give them a try. Our broker is Lyon and Butler in Richmond Hill.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1073656 said:


> Im with aviva and have been for the past 5 years, well its really pilot or was pilot.
> Pilot/aviva hold the policy on my snow and my plaza. I like to think I get a good deal but there is so much its almost impossible to compare.


X2 xysport


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*in my spare time*

you guys always post such nice pictures of your work.
I thought I would post some of my work in progress. Im on my final lap of the plaza, its taken so long. Stucco the back, flash the back roofing and then grade and lay crushed ashphalt in the back yard. I only work on this when I can get a helper or after I close the store, day off, weekend ect. I learned how to do it all from google. howto`s diy videos ect
the front of my building looked like that when I bought it. Smurf Village.

strip all the walls down. tapcon fiberboard, mesh, scratch coat, then final coat. (makes it worth a million bucks... or two)

I included a pic of my seacan shop... before I use to do work out of one of the empty spaces, but I found paying tenants so I got the boot. Still working on the man-cave as I call it but got some benches and in there. going to run conduit from the main panel for hydro and we have plans for draft beer too.

the neighbors who look down from the apartment down the street must think Im crazy, one day its blue, next its green, then grey, then golden


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

close up of what it looks like when its done. the insulation factor is huge
the one lady who has a 500sq ft shop doesnt have anything other then a baseboard heater and even then she hardly puts it on in the winter. the back faces the south.

sold the kubota, had to ship it out yesterday. didnt use it enough


----------



## CGM Inc.

Cool! I get another seacan in a couple weeks


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cedar Grounds;1073879 said:


> Cool! I get another seacan in a couple weeks


I bought a roll up door for mine just have to install it. 
I moved that one in place with my bobcat and a few cedar posts. I had to move it thru the garage door bay of the one shop, dragged it on old tires with 3 inches to spare on each side. the delivery guy bet me $20 I wouldnt get it thru.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1073882 said:


> I bought a roll up door for mine just have to install it.
> I moved that one in place with my bobcat and a few cedar posts. I had to move it thru the garage door bay of the one shop, dragged it on old tires with 3 inches to spare on each side. the delivery guy bet me $20 I wouldnt get it thru.


wont be as complicated for me....wesport


----------



## CGM Inc.

here is the other toy i got this week...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

they had 1 of those forsale at that auction. cant remember what it went for but it didnt have the collection system. is that a stiener beside it? one guy around here has one similar looking but has a v plow on it and does sidewalks.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1073896 said:


> they had 1 of those forsale at that auction. cant remember what it went for but it didnt have the collection system. is that a stiener beside it? one guy around here has one similar looking but has a v plow on it and does sidewalks.


Its a steiner 430 max. diesel have a 5' blade for it, sweeper, 60" deck, sod cutter and a buddy has some more stuff I can use if needed.
One of my Walkers needs a engine (3000 $) decided to get a new machine versus fixing a dinosaur (they are 12-16 years old).
The walker has been picked up by the scrap metal guy


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1073900 said:


> Its a steiner 430 max. diesel have a 5' blade for it, sweeper, 60" deck, sod cutter and a buddy has some more stuff I can use if needed.
> One of my Walkers needs a engine (3000 $) decided to get a new machine versus fixing a dinosaur (they are 12-16 years old).
> The walker has been picked up by the scrap metal guy


trader... 

I find the exmarks are nice but not as refined as a walker... Plus nothings better then when your walker catches fire you can phone up walker mfg. and talk to mr. bob walker himself and give him crap LOL... And the funny thing is he actually remembers you and knows who he's talking to just by meeting him at many tradeshows... Now thats customer support


----------



## CGM Inc.

Walkers and GM's are not for me


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cedar Grounds;1073900 said:


> Its a steiner 430 max. diesel have a 5' blade for it, sweeper, 60" deck, sod cutter and a buddy has some more stuff I can use if needed.
> One of my Walkers needs a engine (3000 $) decided to get a new machine versus fixing a dinosaur (they are 12-16 years old).
> The walker has been picked up by the scrap metal guy


your write offs are going to be awesome this year. payup


----------



## Grassman09

http://edmonton.ctv.ca/servlet/an/l...EDM_combine_100918/20100918/?hub=EdmontonHome

Anyone see that story about the farmer who got stuck in his combine overnight?


----------



## Neige

Anyone else going to the build a bid in Ottawa? I going to give it a try, maybe I can refine some of my bidding process.


----------



## Triple L

Dont you just love the days when you go to the shop to wash a pick-up, and end up wrenching on lawnmowers for 7 hours and still, dont even get your truck washed 

I love my job, i love my job, i love my job....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Grassman09;1074272 said:


> http://edmonton.ctv.ca/servlet/an/l...EDM_combine_100918/20100918/?hub=EdmontonHome
> 
> Anyone see that story about the farmer who got stuck in his combine overnight?


Messed up, what a tough guy. I don't know how those machines work, but I would assume he is lucky as hell to not get super messed up.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;1073565 said:


> I got a email this week from Sinclair Cockburn saying they are breaking ties with CNLA and now today I got a fax from CNLA saying they have found another insurance provider for group insurance. I have been so busy that I'm not sure what is really going on. Any one up to date on this stuff.





DeVries;1073695 said:


> We used to be with Sinclair. Changed last year to ING, their rates were better. Maybe give them a try. Our broker is Lyon and Butler in Richmond Hill.


My policy expires at the end of next month and met with my rep at SC last week (before I got the email and faxes from SC and CNLA). I was told SC dropped Lombard to better suit their clients needs as it wasnt fair that all contractors were grouped together and seeing rate increases across the board because of some contractors increased exposure to loss (because of the work they were doing).

I wasnt told it was CNLA that dropped SC and went with Marsh to provide a package for the LO and CNLA members...that I found out by the rep from Lyon and Butler who came in to see me last week as well. That was all confirmed with the faxes from CNLA and LO last week also.

I have another guy/company coming in this week who took 25% off a good friend of mines previous policy last year.

I was assured "SC will work hard and continue to earn my valued business".

I'll just have to wait and see what happens in the next couple of weeks...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

MIDTOWNPC;1073868 said:


> you guys always post such nice pictures of your work.
> I thought I would post some of my work in progress. Im on my final lap of the plaza, its taken so long. Stucco the back, flash the back roofing and then grade and lay crushed ashphalt in the back yard. I only work on this when I can get a helper or after I close the store, day off, weekend ect. I learned how to do it all from google. howto`s diy videos ect


You should be able to get a good return for that building whenever you decide to sell it or more money as you continue to lease it.... Looked like a diamond in the rough before. Nice work.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1073920 said:


> Walkers and GM's are not for me


I agree, why stick with something that gives you constant problems.

Nice work on the building Dean. I have to stop by and see it sometime.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JohnnyRoyale;1074623 said:


> You should be able to get a good return for that building whenever you decide to sell it or more money as you continue to lease it.... Looked like a diamond in the rough before. Nice work.


Thanks.
my golden egg. 
I can't sell it. Im fully leased now except the guy with the computer store doesnt pay what he should... hes a slacker. 
plus the same guy rents the apartment, has these loud dodge diesels  atleast he plows the snow.

I was just offered $12 900 for my bobcat S300 2004 single speed gold with 1900 hours on a trade in towards a 2 speed used or a new one at $55 000. :laughing: Looks like I will be running this one till it wants to dig its own grave. 
I just had this idea that 2 spd would make things faster on its route, but forget that!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1074629 said:


> I agree, why stick with something that gives you constant problems.
> 
> Nice work on the building Dean. I have to stop by and see it sometime.


the beer store is right next door.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Funny you mention Bobcat. My sales rep just called me back after I left him a message two weeks ago. Claims he never got it and was just making a random sales call...yeah Ok!
The conversation ended quick after I told him I just bought 5 New Holland L185's. Equipment sales must be so good you don't even have to return calls-the nerve of some people.


----------



## DeVries

JohnnyRoyale;1074752 said:


> Funny you mention Bobcat. My sales rep just called me back after I left him a message two weeks ago. Claims he never got it and was just making a random sales call...yeah Ok!
> The conversation ended quick after I told him I just bought 5 New Holland L185's. Equipment sales must be so good you don't even have to return calls-the nerve of some people.


The New Hollands will run circles around the Bobcats anyways. You will be happy with the New Hollands.


----------



## Triple L

He's some pics of Jons (PPM) new frankenVOTH... They did a real nice job on shortening the salter from a full size... Should be a unique money maker this winter payup


----------



## cet

OK I will say it, I don't like where that power pack is. I know the amount of slush and ice that sticks to the emergency cable and other parts, I would hate to see what that power pack is going to look like.


----------



## Triple L

where else could you really put it tho? Other then in the cab under the back seat.... Which probally would have been the best spot...


----------



## cet

I would have put it in the back seat of the truck, or even on the roof of the truck would have been better.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, he told me he was putting it under, said it would be protected. I think we will put a little more protection around it then just a mudflap. The dump sits real tight, so there isn't any room.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Overall I am really happy though, it is going to be great for debris. I will take a couple more pics in the light.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Looks cool Jon.

Should prove to be a handy little monster. 

Something tells me that Ranger is giong to be VERY tired after this fall and winter.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

DeVries;1074848 said:


> The New Hollands will run circles around the Bobcats anyways. You will be happy with the New Hollands.


Well...I didnt buy 5 new Hollands yet, but had to make a point with a bcat sales rep who rubbed me wrong the first time I was forced to work with him on a deal. The first time he wouldnt return calls, take forever for a quote, was full of stories, etc, etc, etc. Funny thing is I know his sales manager quite well and after a week of waiting the last time for a quote called him and told him how I was being treated....miraculously he called me 5 minutes later and denied being instructed to do so.

This time was the same thing. I called him for a machine quote-never called me back. A contractor friend of mine went into another branch and asked for the sales manager friend of mine. Told him I sent him there and made mention I havent heard from his rep in two weeks. The phone rings and again denies being instructed to do so.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Nice lightning storm going on just north of us. Sky is yellow, but it won't effect us today.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I lied, it did rain on us for a bit... stupid radar.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

haven't seen an ad like this before.
someone call. 75 man hours?

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-jobs-general-labour-snow-plow-company-wanted-W0QQAdIdZ231105698

does everyone think we are going to get alot of snow this year so they want out? can't get workers? what gives?
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...-V-angle-plows-and-blowers-W0QQAdIdZ231313333


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I saw that yesterday and was going to call him but never did.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

its gotta be a sidewalk contract for a region. 

I looked at a plow truck for sale one time and the guy had a sidewalk region contract said it was for 5 years, but he used bobcat s185s, with blades, and tow behind epoke salters.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I just called, said he was busy and would call me back. How do you get away with 15 hour routes???


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1075050 said:


> yeah, he told me he was putting it under, said it would be protected. I think we will put a little more protection around it then just a mudflap. The dump sits real tight, so there isn't any room.


ammo boxes make cheap protection if you can find one big enough...thats what I did with my air bag compressor... nothing gets in. The hoist pak has a rubber sealant applied to the solenoid but still gets corroded to hell (Got my ff out after I saw the picture the flash makes it look worse.)


----------



## cet

http://www.trailerparts4u.com/page/1364415
Anyone know where I can get one of these with 1.75" inside diameter?


----------



## cet

Jon I didn't want to rock the boat. That just looks like a break down waiting to happen. In the summer we can all make do but in the winter..............:crying:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I agree, we are going to move it further up, and protect it better. I am worried that just driving in the yard will mess it up.


----------



## Triple L

5 trucks 15 hours each for $43,000..... Is this guy on crack! thats $8,600 per truck HAHAHA... I make more money sitting on the couch cause im not loosing money LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It is mailboxes in Brampton...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

$43000 divided by ( 5 trucks x 15 hours a shot x 25 events ) 

$23 per hour



EPIC FAIL on the build a bid!


----------



## snowplowchick

Anyone pick up the Go Transit tenders?

The guy with the mailboxes must want to walk away from that contract. I wonder how big the routes are, whether he is really inefficient or someone else could do it faster with different equipment than pickups.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I wouldn't waste your time, we bid a bunch of them and they went stupid low.


----------



## Triple L

snowplowchick;1075472 said:


> Anyone pick up the Go Transit tenders?
> 
> The guy with the mailboxes must want to walk away from that contract. I wonder how big the routes are, whether he is really inefficient or someone else could do it faster with different equipment than pickups.


Doug coleman trucking had all the mailbox's last year and then subbed them out... In my area anyways... I dont know if he does all of them or how big of a area he has with them..

There a stupid idea all together... Its like $2.50 per box, which is all fine and good... But if there 4-6-8 boxes hooked together, you still only get the $2.50 for that stop... not $2.50 each box... I walked away after i heard that...


----------



## JD Dave

Didn't Creative do mail boxes one year?


----------



## cet

snowplowchick;1075472 said:


> Anyone pick up the Go Transit tenders?
> 
> The guy with the mailboxes must want to walk away from that contract. I wonder how big the routes are, whether he is really inefficient or someone else could do it faster with different equipment than pickups.


I know i'm in a different area but 600 boxes went for $23,900 or just under $40 each.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1075525 said:


> I know i'm in a different area but 600 boxes went for $23,900 or just under $40 each.


so $1.50-2 each depending on how many times you do them....

but its the multi unit boxes that kill you... thats how it was explained to me anyways


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1075536 said:


> so $1.50-2 each depending on how many times you do them....
> 
> but its the multi unit boxes that kill you... thats how it was explained to me anyways


Sometimes guys explain them wrong so you don't want them.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1075550 said:


> Sometimes guys explain them wrong so you don't want them.


This was doug coleman explaining it to me trying his hardest to get me to sign up... As he really needed guys to do the work as there a trucking company and obviously cant do this kinda work.... I know what you are saying but it wasnt one of those situations...

Plowing snow is gay, You cant make a penny at it, all you do is wreck your truck and tare the tranny out of it... Dumbest thing I've ever done


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

This crazy rain may have forced us into another shop day. :angry:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I hope not, I think it will be ok in a bit.


----------



## Triple L

did they ever downgrade things here... Last night they were calling for 5-10mm now its less then 1mm... Sweet! payup


----------



## Triple L

My dad's 1 liner of the day - "Goats do better work then Kubota's"


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1075647 said:


> My dad's 1 liner of the day - "Goats do better work then Kubota's"


Now ,Now.... you have a lot of experience with goats?!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

neah, neah neah neaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## cet

Triple L;1075536 said:


> so $1.50-2 each depending on how many times you do them....
> 
> but its the multi unit boxes that kill you... thats how it was explained to me anyways


Most of the boxes are next to the sidewalk. Mine is beside the street. They have to clear the street plow wash and that is the side they plow first.
They do a poor job but for $2 I'm surprised they show up as often as they do.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1075656 said:


> Most of the boxes are next to the sidewalk. Mine is beside the street. They have to clear the street plow wash and that is the side they plow first.
> They do a poor job but for $2 I'm surprised they show up as often as they do.


I do a couple Canada Post offices and every year they ask for the community mailboxes . In small Towns it would be easy money $40 a pop but I always decline cause it screws with my service times on money making commercials.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1075658 said:


> I do a couple Canada Post offices and every year they ask for the community mailboxes . In small Towns it would be easy money $40 a pop but I always decline cause it screws with my service times on money making commercials.


$40 is for the year, LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1075660 said:


> $40 is for the year, LOL


No:laughing:...to drop the blade, blast with sand per event. Sounds like they find suckers in the city. only 12 of them, in our Town They could fit nicely into a route.... just pushing it for me.
Focusing on them about $190/hr.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1075668 said:


> No:laughing:...to drop the blade, blast with sand per event. Sounds like they find suckers in the city. only 12 of them, in our Town They could fit nicely into a route.... just pushing it for me.
> Focusing on them about $190/hr.


I think the new guy just looks at how much money he is getting, not making/loosing. There are 600 boxes so all they see is $24,000, now they think they are rich.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1075673 said:


> I think the new guy just looks at how much money he is getting, not making/loosing. There are 600 boxes so all they see is $24,000, now they think they are rich.


Yeah I don't get how people think like that. By that logic GM was doing really well in 2008 by selling 3,000,000 vehicles in the US... Who cares about the $96,000,000,000 in debt!!xysport


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

$40 per event isn't bad. The company doing bus stops in york region gets about $15 per clearing and salting per stop, or $5 per salting only per stop plus standby of $750 a day and $50 a stop per spring cleanup.I know its not quite the same but something to compare it too.


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;1075711 said:


> $40 per event isn't bad. The company doing bus stops in york region gets about $15 per clearing and salting per stop, or $5 per salting only per stop plus standby of $750 a day and $50 a stop per spring cleanup.I know its not quite the same but something to compare it too.


Is that Forest Ridge or does he do the Viva?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I could probably get them all in Cobourg. I think there is 9 bus stops total in town.
We have 1 bus? Maybe I could even give people rides who were waiting for the bus.payup



Richie Bros auction today if Im not mistaken.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1075724 said:


> Is that Forest Ridge or does he do the Viva?


Viva /YRT are the same thing


----------



## cet

Actually I think it is Lomco that had the bus stops. 3 guys in a truck, 1 never got out, just drives.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1075728 said:


> Viva /YRT are the same thing


Here they are broken up for sure. Maybe Yonge St. is the same but YRT goes on lots of streets Viva doesn't go.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

so is anyone going to bite? The guy said he does them with plow trucks.. how big are the mailboxes in Brampton?


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1075731 said:


> Here they are broken up for sure. Maybe Yonge St. is the same but YRT goes on lots of streets Viva doesn't go.


Yeah viva is express route. What I meant is the system infrastructure and maintenance is all under the same company.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Tri San was doing them and getting paid that much.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;1075736 said:


> so is anyone going to bit? The guy said he does them with plow trucks.. how big are the mailboxes in Brampton?


You must know something I dont know...or figured out something I havent figured out.


----------



## CGM Inc.

No interest to work for the city, region or municipality.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The hospitals near me are up for bid, winter and summer. I hear the slip and falls are crazy every year even though the guys sleep on site and do a good job.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1075892 said:


> The hospitals near me are up for bid, winter and summer. I hear the slip and falls are crazy every year even though the guys sleep on site and do a good job.


York Central has more salt on it than you can imagine.... Everything is ALWAYS perfect. Leuschner's had it last year and a buddy of mine's brother worked there and he said the wind would blow and they would get called for a site check.


----------



## cet

I got my pricing from Canadian Salt yesterday. $76/tonne. Went up $2 but now with the HST I get all the tax back. Sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

cet;1076527 said:


> I got my pricing from Canadian Salt yesterday. $76/tonne. Went up $2 but now with the HST I get all the tax back. Sounds like a good deal to me.


Think we got quote $2 more too, from our suppliers. But like you said with HST we are still getting a raise even if we don't hit the customers for the two bucks more.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Hey guys.....so i just got this truck and now I'm looking for a plow. looking for 7.5ft plow.... anyone got anything???


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

7.5 Blizzard for $2500. It is in good shape. You can see it in Pickering anytime. You will need new mounts though.


----------



## Jaynen

Anyone with a back plow?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

:waving: Ebling rear blade


----------



## Jaynen

Is it for sale?


----------



## JD Dave

Jaynen;1076695 said:


> Is it for sale?


What type of back blade are you lookig for? Hydraulic wing or stationary?


----------



## Jaynen

Something like an arctic plow partner, something with down pressure.


----------



## Triple L

Jaynen;1076709 said:


> Something like an arctic plow partner, something with down pressure.


why dont you just buy one of those then.... they seem pretty neat for the price...


----------



## Jaynen

Got a quote today, just seeing if I can get one used to save some cash.


----------



## DeVries

I've got them. They work great for what I need them for, looks like the Ebeling is a sturdy make as well.


----------



## Triple L

Jaynen;1076721 said:


> Got a quote today, just seeing if I can get one used to save some cash.


pm Daner... I know he had a few for sale quite a while ago... dont know if he ever sold them or not....


----------



## Jaynen

Cool thanks for the link I will message him.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I remember you guys talking about yellow salt bins, plastic totes to leave onsite for the sidewalks. Whos got a contact? 


I need 6 so far.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Where did u guys get your "Snowplow Pusher" Shovels?
Ordered some on-line but they don't seem to ship up north.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cedar Grounds;1077075 said:


> Where did u guys get your "Snowplow Pusher" Shovels?
> Ordered some on-line but they don't seem to ship up north.


I was thinking about going hightech too.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Do those eblings have atrip edge yet?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Had a friendly visit from my bobcat rep and his area manager yesterday. Funny how fast quotes and volume discounts were coming across the desk.

I learned Brinkman rents 400 new skidsteers every winter then sends them back in the spring and orders new ones for the following year. Kinda crazy.


----------



## Triple L

JohnnyRoyale;1077109 said:


> Do those eblings have atrip edge yet?


No need for one.. They just ride over everything... I've never had an issue yet... I rock 100% poly tho...


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1077085 said:


> I was thinking about going hightech too.


I ordered 4 on-line and got an e-mail it never should have gone through. But they wanted to investigate into it. Never heard a word since.......makes me wonder if I want to deal with them at all......


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1077059 said:


> I remember you guys talking about yellow salt bins, plastic totes to leave onsite for the sidewalks. Whos got a contact?
> 
> I need 6 so far.


I bought 3 of these last year. They are not cheap but great quality.

http://www.avenuesupply.ca/displayp...tial&baseItemOID=89888&itemGroupOID=89888&N=0

I have 10 small ones that I bought from the Salt Depot but they are cheaper and smaller.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1077129 said:


> No need for one.. They just ride over everything... I've never had an issue yet... I rock 100% poly tho...


how come you went with the poly? I thought maybe I should after I got it just incase I took on any residentials.

Crazy about 400 skidsteers. Perhaps its an insurance thing? 
I don't know how insurance works on a rental skid. Eg if I rent one for the season do I have to list it on my policy or is that the rental companies problem if it gets stolen.

You would think there would be a better deal to buy them and only put so many hours on them. I know forexample Enterprise rent a car gets such a deal on cars that they can buy them put 10 to 20 000kms and still get sometimes better money then they paid. they have a magic number for almost every model.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1077148 said:


> I bought 3 of these last year. They are not cheap but great quality.
> 
> http://www.avenuesupply.ca/displayp...tial&baseItemOID=89888&itemGroupOID=89888&N=0
> 
> I have 10 small ones that I bought from the Salt Depot but they are cheaper and smaller.


Thanks. I will check into the saltdepot also.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1077185 said:


> Thanks. I will check into the saltdepot also.


These are the Salt Depot ones, $150 each.

http://saltdepot.ca/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=85&Itemid=172

The yellow ones are $300 or just over.


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1077139 said:


> I ordered 4 on-line and got an e-mail it never should have gone through. But they wanted to investigate into it. Never heard a word since.......makes me wonder if I want to deal with them at all......


Crummy tire was the 24" wide pusher shovels if that's what you mean? $30 or something.. Remind me next week when i come over.

MIDTOWN

pick up a copy of the tri add there was a co in there selling bins.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1075736 said:


> so is anyone going to bite? The guy said he does them with plow trucks.. how big are the mailboxes in Brampton?


Must be same guy in my area.



JohnnyRoyale;1075745 said:


> Tri San was doing them and getting paid that much.


They were doing the Mississ stops too. 1 guy 1 truck and a shovel. year before was a cement co they used what looked like a 10 yard loader. Plowed more turf then snow.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1077189 said:


> Crummy tire was the 24" wide pusher shovels if that's what you mean? $30 or something.. Remind me next week when i come over.
> 
> MIDTOWN
> 
> pick up a copy of the tri add there was a co in there selling bins.


Not quiet......**** doesn't last a season for us


----------



## Triple L

I got a few of those.... xysport

Only professionals have those tho, I mean, people that go to snow seminars and trade shows...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1077344 said:


> I got a few of those.... xysport
> 
> Only professionals have those tho, I mean, people that go to snow seminars and trade shows...


.I. read between the lines  I never will be as good as you! Nor will I even attempt:laughing:


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1077344 said:


> I got a few of those.... xysport
> 
> Only professionals have those tho, I mean, people that go to snow seminars and trade shows...


Ha ha ha.. That is like the pot calling the kettle black. I'm not the one posting stupid videos of trying to lift a 20' sea can with a S250 or a front end loader with the rear wheels coming off the ground.

I am sure the PROFESSIONALS at the ministry of labor would give you the thumbs up, if your acts of professionalism were brought to there attention.

There is no currency in the world that will allow you to buy professionalism.

I have my $180 professional dues ready and I want my coat as well.... If that's all what it takes to be a professional. I will even attend a seminar with the cool kids.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Grassman09;1077199 said:


> They were doing the Mississ stops too. 1 guy 1 truck and a shovel. year before was a cement co they used what looked like a 10 yard loader. Plowed more turf then snow.


That one is priced differently. Another friend of mine has 25 trucks doing that too. You get paid standby and then hourly for skid steer or rt backhoe when required for heavier snowfalls followed by a man and truck with arrowboard and salt. On lighter snowfalls just a man a truck goes out to shovel and salt. Last year the bobcats went out 2 times.

Theres an ad in the Equipment Trader for salt bins-they look really small. If i remember correctly they are 6 cu ft.

Kijiji has been good to me this week...got rid of 2 salters, a bobcat trailer, dump trailer, and a bobcat. I hate looking at sh!t rust away doing nothing.


----------



## Neige

:waving: I sell salt boxs $125.00 or $99 each for 20, holds 400 lbs of salt, the Snow Plow price varies depending on size, Manplow (have those in stock) salt spreaders, driveway markers, etc.


----------



## DeVries

I have my $180 professional dues ready and I want my coat as well.... If that's all what it takes to be a professional. I will even attend a seminar with the cool kids. [/QUOTE]

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;1077549 said:


> I have my $180 professional dues ready and I want my coat as well.... If that's all what it takes to be a professional. I will even attend a seminar with the cool kids.


:laughing::laughing:[/QUOTE]

You cant be professional you do not drive a GM  . Remember GM is professional grade. The Ford and Dodge guys wont due.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1077398 said:


> .
> 
> I have my $180 professional dues ready and I want my coat as well.... If that's all what it takes to be a professional. I will even attend a seminar with the cool kids.


HAHAHAHA, The reason i said that to Stefan is cause what he said about the semainar he went to at LO and how only professionals go to seminars and if you dont your a lowballer... I guess your obviously a lowballer since you cant afford sima :laughing: Seems like your buddy Stefan is the cool kid ah since he attends the seminars?



Cedar Grounds;1065226 said:


> "lowballers" but obviously that didn't apply to any in the seminar since a lowballer wont go there:salute::salute:


grassman - Did you watch the loader movie? Obviously you did? I bet you thought it was pretty cool to... It has nothing to do with being professional!!! It was on privite property, with private equipment and no employee's were involved in anyway... Nobody except you is stupid enough to say anything like that.... I bet your skid steer could have lifted it off noproblem tho, or you being a professional would have bought a 544J to lift it off since it was the professoinal thing to do.... I bet you've never had that back tires off the ground on your Cat as thats not professional, but professoinals let thier skid steers get stolen... LOL.... Thats real professoinal...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Gonna be a beautiful fall show this year...


----------



## DeVries

Thanks for changing the subject. 

Yes it will be an awesome show to bad it's so early and won't last long enough.


----------



## Neige

This is the latest fallout from a price war going on not far from me. Ouch its getting personal. This just posted on Craigslist.
Your new or last years Duraguard contract for.....

Date: 2010-09-23, 1:30PM


Hi,

If you have last years Dura guard contract proving that you were their 
client last year or if you have this years contract we will offer you $40 
off an already great price of $200 ($160 Tax in) for signing with Avalanche 
Snow removal.

This is valid for these municipalities:

Kirkland
Dollard
Pierrefonds
Ile Bizard
Pte-Claire

Call us Today For a Contract for the 2010/2011 winter.

This offer is Valid for the next 24 hrs!!!!!!!!!!!!!



AVALANCHE SNOW REMOVAL




Location: WestIsland
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial 
interests


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1077579 said:


> HAHAHAHA, The reason i said that to Stefan is cause what he said about the semainar he went to at LO and how only professionals go to seminars and if you dont your a lowballer... I guess your obviously a lowballer since you cant afford sima :laughing: Seems like your buddy Stefan is the cool kid ah since he attends the seminars?
> 
> grassman - Did you watch the loader movie? Obviously you did? I bet you thought it was pretty cool to... It has nothing to do with being professional!!! It was on privite property, with private equipment and no employee's were involved in anyway... Nobody except you is stupid enough to say anything like that.... I bet your skid steer could have lifted it off noproblem tho, or you being a professional would have bought a 544J to lift it off since it was the professoinal thing to do.... I bet you've never had that back tires off the ground on your Cat as thats not professional, but professoinals let thier skid steers get stolen... LOL.... Thats real professoinal...


Yes Yes & Yes. I would lowball a contract in your area if I was there, just to get it out of your grubby professional hands. Shouldn't you be trying to emulate JD Dave on some scale? Just because he is professional doesn't mean you automatically are. You cant copy that.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1077637 said:


> Yes Yes & Yes. I would lowball a contract in your area if I was there, just to get it out of your grubby professional hands. Shouldn't you be trying to emulate JD Dave on some scale? Just because he is professional doesn't mean you automatically are. You cant copy that.


Just so everyone knows, Grassman is pissed off at me cause I didnt hook him up with cheap kitchener firewood for him to mark up 200% and try to sell 

I wouldnt be surprised if grassman posted up something along the lines of what Paul just posted up if he was in my area LOL


----------



## Grassman09

I could care less about that. I have a source there already. That's what professionals do, buy cheap sell high. You don't sell salt at cost do you?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Neige;1077632 said:


> This is the latest fallout from a price war going on not far from me. Ouch its getting personal. This just posted on Craigslist.


Wow...wouldn't want to be on the service end of that price. You Quebecers are crazy.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Stay tuned for Plow Wars...following American Chopper Jr VS Senior-next on TLC.


----------



## Neige

JohnnyRoyale;1077724 said:


> Stay tuned for Plow Wars...following American Chopper Jr VS Senior-next on TLC.


:laughing: I like it Johnny, where do I sign up.


----------



## Triple L

JohnnyRoyale;1077724 said:


> Stay tuned for Plow Wars...following American Chopper Jr VS Senior-next on TLC.


HAHAHA thats funny, but it actually would make a good series..... 
If they can make shows about repetitive things like pulling crab and driving on ice why not?

I think these would be our characters

JD Dave driving around in his pickup watching all his tractors plow
Niege always trying to sell something
Triple L working all the time and trying to start crap whenever he isnt....
Aman running around like a turkey with its head cut off
PPM puking out his window all the time
CET golfing all the time
Cedar grounds always at the dodge dealership
Midtown PC doing more renovations then anything else

LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

Finishing off the dump for the season. Got lots of new work from this doing this account.


----------



## Triple L

WOW! our dump certinly dosent look anything like that!
What mowers do you use?
Beautiful job!


----------



## TLG99

Very nice Markus!

Have to agree, our city dumps do not look like that. Did you do the island garden install as well? Great looking work.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1077961 said:


> WOW! our dump certinly dosent look anything like that!
> What mowers do you use?
> Beautiful job!


I think you and your dad refer to them as GOATS.:laughing:


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1077966 said:


> I think you and your dad refer to them as GOATS.:laughing:


HAHA I see.... All i have to say to that is, everything always looks better from a few hundred feet away.... LOL!

But in all honesty, great job


----------



## Mr.Markus

TLG99;1077965 said:


> Very nice Markus!
> 
> Have to agree, our city dumps do not look like that. Did you do the island garden install as well? Great looking work.


No, just the grass. They chip up the brush they collect and offer it to residents for gardening and do their own gardens. Commercials co. need not apply (I tried).


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1077969 said:


> HAHA I see.... All i have to say to that is, everything always looks better from a few hundred feet away.... LOL!
> 
> But in all honesty, great job


....and through a $^&tty camera.


----------



## Neige

Wow that does look great.


----------



## TLG99

I am about to complete a purchase for a new skid steer this week. I have decided on a Bobcat s130 mainly for it's size (54 inch width), reasonable Hp (49hp) and ROC (1300lbs) for a machine this size. This is our first skid steer purchase, and I believe it should handle 90% of our needs. When a bigger machine is needed, we could continue to rent or sub until another purchase is justified.... make sense to you??? 

The primary use for this machine would be snow, specifically side-walks, loading the salt trucks and some on-site, snow re-location. In the growing season, light landscaping in small areas and loading materials on our trucks etc.

What attachment would you guys suggest for sidewalks....bucket or blade? and what size? 

I really struggled with deciding what size skid steer to get for our first one.....any input would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Neige

TLG99;1078013 said:


> I am about to complete a purchase for a new skid steer this week. I have decided on a Bobcat s130 mainly for it's size (54 inch width), reasonable Hp (49hp) and ROC (1300lbs) for a machine this size. This is our first skid steer purchase, and I believe it should handle 90% of our needs. When a bigger machine is needed, we could continue to rent or sub until another purchase is justified.... make sense to you???
> 
> The primary use for this machine would be snow, specifically side-walks, loading the salt trucks and some on-site, snow re-location. In the growing season, light landscaping in small areas and loading materials on our trucks etc.
> 
> What attachment would you guys suggest for sidewalks....bucket or blade? and what size?
> 
> I really struggled with deciding what size skid steer to get for our first one.....any input would be appreciated, thanks.


Congratulations, I suggest a blade for sidewalks.


----------



## TLG99

Thanks Neige...any advice on who makes a good blade (bobcat offers one) and what size. Most of our sidewalks around here are 48". How does angling the blade affect good coverage on a sidewalk??


----------



## Bruce'sEx

TLG99;1078013 said:


> I am about to complete a purchase for a new skid steer this week. I have decided on a Bobcat s130 mainly for it's size (54 inch width), reasonable Hp (49hp) and ROC (1300lbs) for a machine this size. This is our first skid steer purchase, and I believe it should handle 90% of our needs. When a bigger machine is needed, we could continue to rent or sub until another purchase is justified.... make sense to you???
> 
> The primary use for this machine would be snow, specifically side-walks, loading the salt trucks and some on-site, snow re-location. In the growing season, light landscaping in small areas and loading materials on our trucks etc.
> 
> What attachment would you guys suggest for sidewalks....bucket or blade? and what size?
> 
> I really struggled with deciding what size skid steer to get for our first one.....any input would be appreciated, thanks.


What size trucks you loading? does the s130 have the lift height for you?


----------



## Triple L

TLG - Did you consider a compact tractor, like a deere 3720, 44HP, 1500lbs rated compacity, 56" width, turf tires dont damage lawns in the summer, 30+ km/h travel speed, so you can drive it site to site in the winter... run attachements on the front and rear....

Good luck with either machine, just something to think about before the deals done....


----------



## Bruce'sEx

TLG99;1078027 said:


> Thanks Neige...any advice on who makes a good blade (bobcat offers one) and what size. Most of our sidewalks around here are 48". How does angling the blade affect good coverage on a sidewalk??


If your sidewalks are 48" what's on the sides of them that you will be driving on? wouldn't you want a machine that fits in your sidewalks?


----------



## TLG99

Bruce'sEx;1078029 said:


> What size trucks you loading? does the s130 have the lift height for you?


Yeah, I think we should be fine...mainly 3/4, 1 tons. Lift- height is listed at 9ft. 2 inch.


----------



## TLG99

Bruce'sEx;1078033 said:


> If your sidewalks are 48" what's on the sides of them that you will be driving on? wouldn't you want a machine that fits in your sidewalks?


This is my main concern. Bobcat makes a s70 (36 in.) and a s100 (50in), both would fit our sidewalks better, but hp and lift capacity are greatly reduced. The s130, at 54 inches, is only 3 inches of over hang on each side.

The smaller machines would limit overall use, I thought.


----------



## TLG99

Triple L;1078032 said:


> TLG - Did you consider a compact tractor, like a deere 3720, 44HP, 1500lbs rated compacity, 56" width, turf tires dont damage lawns in the summer, 30+ km/h travel speed, so you can drive it site to site in the winter... run attachements on the front and rear....
> 
> Good luck with either machine, just something to think about before the deals done....


We had a quick look at the compact tractors (also a suggestion from buckwheat here). I guess myself and our guys were sold on a skid-steer right from the start, so it was in fact a quick look. I do like that ground speed though.

This type of purchase is very new for me and our use/need is varied, so I am taking a live and learn approach to this. (albeit an expensive one). I might not make the perfect choice, but I don't think I will get burned......hopefully,lol.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

TLG99;1078041 said:


> We had a quick look at the compact tractors (also a suggestion from buckwheat here). I guess myself and our guys were sold on a skid-steer right from the start, so it was in fact a quick look. I do like that ground speed though.
> 
> This type of purchase is very new for me and our use/need is varied, so I am taking a live and learn approach to this. (albeit an expensive one). I might not make the perfect choice, but I don't think I will get burned......hopefully,lol.


I'd say look for a used one as there are so many machines that are low hours out there, but they are more the s175 - s205 sizes. As for the s70 we have the 463 so basically s70 before name change and the wheel stud change. Aside from that same machine. Power wise great for size of machine. It pushes through mud like you wouldn't believe. As for snow we only use it for our personal sidewalk, so not going to say much about it in the way other then if you don't have long pushes and can dump off to the sides should you need it would work well for sidewalks. But not so much for loading trucks or lifting much more then 700-800 pounds even if it is reated for 700 you can get a little more out of it.


----------



## Neige

TLG99;1078027 said:


> Thanks Neige...any advice on who makes a good blade (bobcat offers one) and what size. Most of our sidewalks around here are 48". How does angling the blade affect good coverage on a sidewalk??


You will want to angle the blade, as for kinds of blades not many companies make 4 foot angle blades. I can price you a SHoule, it will what the municipalities use, pm me if you like a price.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1078032 said:


> TLG - Did you consider a compact tractor, like a deere 3720, 44HP, 1500lbs rated compacity, 56" width, turf tires dont damage lawns in the summer, 30+ km/h travel speed, so you can drive it site to site in the winter... run attachements on the front and rear....
> 
> Good luck with either machine, just something to think about before the deals done....


is that what you have?


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1078078 said:


> is that what you have?


just bought one, cant wait for it to come in.... factory order cause I ordered too many options, she's a fully loaded 
Premium 
My replacement to a skid steer...


----------



## DeVries

Triple how are you getting 30km's out of that tractor, a factory option that they have now. I bought a 4320 last year and it only does 25km's.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

what did you use last year on the sidewalks. the one in the video

Im pricing a job.

25 walkways to the door (shovel) 1200 linear ft of sidewalk 5 ft wide
39 single car drives 500 linear ft of 12ft wide laneway
not much place to put the snow... 
I could blow it along the drives or move it as I have a staging area to load. 

Price ALL IN. 

Im thinking I will have to have something like you are talking about. of course I just sold my kubota :realmad: 

what did you do with the one your had? 
care to share the numbers on that new one? pm even?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries;1078105 said:


> Triple how are you getting 30km's out of that tractor, a factory option that they have now. I bought a 4320 last year and it only does 25km's.


he probably has a tuner, exhaust, fuel system, truck tires and put a duramax in it


----------



## DeVries

MIDTOWNPC;1078109 said:


> he probably has a tuner, exhaust, fuel system, truck tires and put a duramax in it


:laughing:


----------



## Triple L

DeVries;1078105 said:


> Triple how are you getting 30km's out of that tractor, a factory option that they have now. I bought a 4320 last year and it only does 25km's.


The dinosaur 4310 I had last year did exactly 26 km/h cause I bet my dad it did more then 25 and i won the bet... We did it with the gps...

A buddy has a few of them and he says his do 30 and 32 km/h... one's a little faster then the other... Tire size and turfs over ag's might be the difference


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1078108 said:


> what did you use last year on the sidewalks. the one in the video
> 
> Im pricing a job.
> 
> 25 walkways to the door (shovel) 1200 linear ft of sidewalk 5 ft wide
> 39 single car drives 500 linear ft of 12ft wide laneway
> not much place to put the snow...
> I could blow it along the drives or move it as I have a staging area to load.
> 
> Price ALL IN.
> 
> Im thinking I will have to have something like you are talking about. of course I just sold my kubota :realmad:
> 
> what did you do with the one your had?
> care to share the numbers on that new one? pm even?


I'd say thats about 4 hours worth of work for a small tractor blower and v blade, 1 operator


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Do you plow the roadway as well?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1078196 said:


> Do you plow the roadway as well?


the internal roadway would have to be plowed which connects all the drives

the outside road is done by the town which is where the walks are. 
walks at the front, garages at the back.

Im pricing it. its brand new. payup

on edit... there is no money in snow. stay away pristine.. i know you like to drive 3 hours to plow lol


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, just for grass, just for hospitals! Anyway, can't step on Pristine's toes out of your area.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I already have my hands full with the (705)'ers comming to town for some price slashing.

It would be nice if they have to shut down the 115 and 28 a few times this winter.


----------



## musclecarboy

Anyone know a good tire shop in TO. A friend suggested going to buffalo, but for the sake of $100 or $200 I would rather get it done here. I`m thinking of getting Toyo Open Country AT again, they have been pretty solid.... size 215-85-R16. Any other suggestions are welcome


----------



## Triple L

I still got good bridgestones for sale for cheap....


----------



## Triple L

This will make someone smile...

Skidsteers - They're soooo far behind, they think they're first


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1078412 said:


> I still got good bridgestones for sale for cheap....


They're for an SRW truck aren't they?


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1078231 said:


> on edit... there is no money in snow. stay away pristine.. i know you like to drive 3 hours to plow lol


I can have a huge plaza in Peterborough if he wants to go there 
But I rather don't want him in there since I do to much work with that client


----------



## Bruce'sEx

musclecarboy;1078333 said:


> Anyone know a good tire shop in TO. A friend suggested going to buffalo, but for the sake of $100 or $200 I would rather get it done here. I`m thinking of getting Toyo Open Country AT again, they have been pretty solid.... size 215-85-R16. Any other suggestions are welcome


Try L&B Tire 416 285 1888


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Cedar Grounds;1078544 said:


> I can have a huge plaza in Peterborough if he wants to go there
> But I rather don't want him in there since I do to much work with that client


haha, and you don't want him to want to give me all of your stuff when he sees what a good job we do!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1078639 said:


> haha, and you don't want him to want to give me all of your stuff when he sees what a good job we do!


Any time wesport


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1078108 said:


> what did you use last year on the sidewalks. the one in the video
> 
> Im pricing a job.
> 
> 25 walkways to the door (shovel) 1200 linear ft of sidewalk 5 ft wide
> 39 single car drives 500 linear ft of 12ft wide laneway
> not much place to put the snow...
> I could blow it along the drives or move it as I have a staging area to load.
> 
> Price ALL IN.
> 
> Im thinking I will have to have something like you are talking about. of course I just sold my kubota :realmad:
> 
> what did you do with the one your had?
> care to share the numbers on that new one? pm even?


Sorry about the confusion Dean!

Here's what my new one has - I paid about $39,000 for it
2011 Deere 3720 - Premium
Ehydro
Mid and Rear PTO
Air / Heat 
Turfs
Front and rear wipers
Front and rear worklights
Beacon light
CD player with MP3 input
Air ride seat
3 Rear remotes, 2 mid remotes
300CX loader with skid steer quick tach
Hood guard
HLA 66" skid steer bucket


----------



## DeVries

Did you use your CNLA discount?


----------



## Triple L

DeVries;1079184 said:


> Did you use your CNLA discount?


It was greenfleeted... which is second best to LO...


----------



## Elite_Maint

Has anyone bought plows in the USA?? is it worth the drive, exchange etc...


----------



## CGM Inc.

It's raining now


----------



## Grassman09

E Maintenance;1079243 said:


> Has anyone bought plows in the USA?? is it worth the drive, exchange etc...


Depends if $2000+ is worth it to you or not.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Grassman09;1079262 said:


> Depends if $2000+ is worth it to you or not.


Some prices i got south of the border weren't a savings of $2000+.. unless someone has some other places for me to call.


----------



## DeVries

Kijjiji has been real good to me the last few days. Sold a plow, zero turn and an old wine press in the last two days. 

I gotta stop I'm starting to look for things to sell, it's almost addictive. At least I'm not on a buying spree LOL


----------



## DeVries

E Maintenance;1079270 said:


> Some prices i got south of the border weren't a savings of $2000+.. unless someone has some other places for me to call.


Depends what you are looking to buy. You can save a good deal, 2,000.00 might be pushing it though.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1079171 said:


> Sorry about the confusion Dean!
> 
> Here's what my new one has - I paid about $39,000 for it
> 2011 Deere 3720 - Premium
> Ehydro
> Mid and Rear PTO
> Air / Heat
> Turfs
> Front and rear wipers
> Front and rear worklights
> Beacon light
> CD player with MP3 input
> Air ride seat
> 3 Rear remotes, 2 mid remotes
> 300CX loader with skid steer quick tach
> Hood guard
> HLA 66" skid steer bucket


that is a snagglepuss of a deal. Thanks

what is the width?

Im doin a little quebec kijiji right now. lots of kubotas tractors in quebec... sorry tracteur kubota

raining here still.

day off tomorrow, hoping it dries up, might get to try my luck at spraying stucco.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

E Maintenance;1079270 said:


> Some prices i got south of the border weren't a savings of $2000+.. unless someone has some other places for me to call.


jim at esi.
www.esitrucks.com call him or pm me for the email.
tell him you are from plowsite.

your installing yourself though and well supporting it yourself also.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1079274 said:


> that is a snagglepuss of a deal. Thanks
> 
> what is the width?
> 
> Im doin a little quebec kijiji right now. lots of kubotas tractors in quebec... sorry tracteur kubota
> 
> raining here still.
> 
> day off tomorrow, hoping it dries up, might get to try my luck at spraying stucco.


its about 56" or 58" wide... Fits down a standard sidewalk no problem... It was a smoking deal, like i mean really really good


----------



## GMC Driver

Another fall pull in the books here on Friday night. And I didn't fair so well....

If it's any consolation, 3 out of 5 trucks in our class broke that night - one snapped his tie-rods. A couple in the gas class broke too - track was extremely tacky, with no give. No wheelspin = broken parts.

Oh well - at least it's fixable!


----------



## Triple L

Sounds like wainfleet should be named the driveshaft killer for NBS GM's...

Commentay is awsome!

Under warranty???? LOL


----------



## GMC Driver

Ya - only problem was Dave wasn't there to rescue me!

Drove it home nice and slow on the front wheels. New driveshaft should be ready today.


----------



## cet

E Maintenance;1079270 said:


> Some prices i got south of the border weren't a savings of $2000+.. unless someone has some other places for me to call.


What plow are you looking for?
I bought one from Jim at ESI last week. Just arrived 30 minutes ago at the shop. If you have it shipped you won't have to pay the State Tax. 
If you want to go for a drive there is a Western dealer just south of the Peace Bridge but you will pay the tax.


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver;1079286 said:


> Another fall pull in the books here on Friday night. And I didn't fair so well....
> 
> If it's any consolation, 3 out of 5 trucks in our class broke that night - one snapped his tie-rods. A couple in the gas class broke too - track was extremely tacky, with no give. No wheelspin = broken parts.
> 
> Oh well - at least it's fixable!


I heard about your mishap Dave. Hope thats all that broke. Wendy makes a good commentator LOL


----------



## Elite_Maint

MIDTOWNPC;1079275 said:


> jim at esi.
> www.esitrucks.com call him or pm me for the email.
> tell him you are from plowsite.
> 
> your installing yourself though and well supporting it yourself also.


Thanks, I gave them a call waiting for a call back now it went to message.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries;1079315 said:


> I heard about your mishap Dave. Hope thats all that broke. Wendy makes a good commentator LOL


...and lots of time to fix it for thanksgiving weekend in ERIN.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1079331 said:


> ...and lots of time to fix it for thanksgiving weekend in ERIN.


I'll be at that pull, just spectating tho, its too late in the season for me to pull my truck just incase something like that happens...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Just thought I would through this out there. I may have a truckcraft 6.5 foot Aluminum dump insert for sale. I am buying the salter that is part of the deal. He currently wants $3500 for it, but it should go for a little less. 

Let me know,

Jon


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1079518 said:


> I'll be at that pull, just spectating tho, its too late in the season for me to pull my truck just incase something like that happens...


Shy like a deere.....
Thought that's why you guys did it, to see who could break the most expensive parts.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1079313 said:


> What plow are you looking for?
> I bought one from Jim at ESI last week. Just arrived 30 minutes ago at the shop. If you have it shipped you won't have to pay the State Tax.
> If you want to go for a drive there is a Western dealer just south of the Peace Bridge but you will pay the tax.


What did you pick up? i'm guessing its for the single cab truck you picked up? I'm going to be in Aurora tomorrow or Thurs, i'll swing by and see if you're around.


----------



## musclecarboy

Tranny shop in the GTA? My Allison is feeling a little slippery so I want it checked (and rebuilt if needed) before snow.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

PM sent...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Last chance for a decent deal on a 6.5 foot Truckcraft. Heading out tonight to grab it. $3500.


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver;1079286 said:


> Another fall pull in the books here on Friday night. And I didn't fair so well....
> 
> If it's any consolation, 3 out of 5 trucks in our class broke that night - one snapped his tie-rods. A couple in the gas class broke too - track was extremely tacky, with no give. No wheelspin = broken parts.
> 
> Oh well - at least it's fixable!


Damn I wished I was there. LOL Did you get warranty?


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1079939 said:


> Tranny shop in the GTA? My Allison is feeling a little slippery so I want it checked (and rebuilt if needed) before snow.


Boss Poly V-XT 9'2"

No time right now to get to it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The sunshine was out today . . . 


trying to take properties
Picked up a few of my signed contracts including a copy of a competitive bid... there is still some loyalty in town:salute:. Im learning that they are pricing the snow plowing as a contract and then keeping the salt seperate vs ALL IN which is why I kept most. 
none of the new ones offer per push. they also only plow 1 time per storm then charge for second plows.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Friend of mine got this through his fax today...


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1080114 said:


> Friend of mine got this through his fax today...
> 
> View attachment 80530


one of mine as well, we got it as well the last 2 years


----------



## CGM Inc.

Getting the leaf truck ready  :laughing:


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;1080049 said:


> Damn I wished I was there. LOL Did you get warranty?


I'm kind of glad that you weren't...

Got my steel shaft today @ Niagara Drivetrain. They remembered you.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1079939 said:


> Tranny shop in the GTA? My Allison is feeling a little slippery so I want it checked (and rebuilt if needed) before snow.


what happens when the NTSB switch goes? Everything's working great on my truck but i heard they go around 100,000 usually... My truck just turned over 101,000 today so I think I'll put one in before winter and it fails.... or can you still drive normally with it screwed up?


----------



## Elite_Maint

JohnnyRoyale;1080114 said:


> Friend of mine got this through his fax today...
> 
> View attachment 80530


This guy services mostly in Etobicoke, Mississauga

He had an ad on kijiji last season looking for subs...


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1080178 said:


> what happens when the NTSB switch goes? Everything's working great on my truck but i heard they go around 100,000 usually... My truck just turned over 101,000 today so I think I'll put one in before winter and it fails.... or can you still drive normally with it screwed up?


NSBU switch? Honestly dude, they just go randomly. The truck gets stuck in 3rd but yeah, you can drive. It got screwed up in my dually last fall but it somehow fixed itself. I bought one from a dealer for $285 but they're less than $100 from the states. Buy 3 or 4 if you ever go south and you'll turn a nice profit.


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver;1080153 said:


> I'm kind of glad that you weren't...
> 
> Got my steel shaft today @ Niagara Drivetrain. They remembered you.


They were good guys. At least you know your making some power.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1080201 said:


> NSBU switch? Honestly dude, they just go randomly. The truck gets stuck in 3rd but yeah, you can drive. It got screwed up in my dually last fall but it somehow fixed itself. I bought one from a dealer for $285 but they're less than $100 from the states. Buy 3 or 4 if you ever go south and you'll turn a nice profit.


I'd be very surprised if your tranny needs redoing. What type of programmer are you running?


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1080208 said:


> I'd be very surprised if your tranny needs redoing. What type of programmer are you running?


Ask Chris LOL. It's edge juice but I'm not sure what it's set at. It jumps 150-200 rpm when I shift empty... Haven't towed in a while.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1080238 said:


> Ask Chris LOL. It's edge juice but I'm not sure what it's set at. It jumps 150-200 rpm when I shift empty... Haven't towed in a while.


Take it off and run it stock. Generally if it's not limping or getting any codes it should be fine. Could be the converter but I'm not an expert.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1080238 said:


> Ask Chris LOL. It's edge juice but I'm not sure what it's set at. It jumps 150-200 rpm when I shift empty... Haven't towed in a while.


have you tried it in tow haul to?

my old half ton used to do that all the time when it was cold in the second to third shift, its like a prolonged shift... I dont know why, but it held together and never let me down...


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1080248 said:


> Take it off and run it stock. Generally if it's not limping or getting any codes it should be fine. Could be the converter but I'm not an expert.


Nahh I like the black smoke it blows. I'll take it to someone and get an opinion and go from there. My dad's friend at mr transmission told me to take it off and see what happens. Would a shift kit help at all?


----------



## cet

Chad what's your truck doing that you think it is the NSBU switch. Mine went when I was plowing and the tranny would bang into gear when going from R to D and D to R, If I let it sit in N for a second it didn't do it as bad but still did it. Not sure if it was stuck in 3rd, it still went all right from the line.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1080065 said:


> Boss Poly V-XT 9'2"
> 
> No time right now to get to it.


Nice blade. Do you have a welder I could use? I want to repair/ strengthen my western wings next week


----------



## cet

There's a welder at the shop. I don't know how to use it but I have it for people that do.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1080290 said:


> There's a welder at the shop. I don't know how to use it but I have it for people that do.


I'll give you a call next week and pop by. I'll bring coffees


----------



## Triple L

cet;1080266 said:


> Chad what's your truck doing that you think it is the NSBU switch. Mine went when I was plowing and the tranny would bang into gear when going from R to D and D to R, If I let it sit in N for a second it didn't do it as bad but still did it. Not sure if it was stuck in 3rd, it still went all right from the line.


Nothing, everythings all good, I just cant afford a broken truck this winter so I want to do everything i can to prevent that... I figure i should probally replace this as its getting a bit old and it will probally be the first thing to go even tho everythings working great right now... I already had that stuck in 3rd gear experience earlier this summer and that wasnt fun for the little while it lasted with 9,000 lbs behind me when i slipped 5th gear going down the highway...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1080316 said:


> Nothing, everythings all good, I just cant afford a broken truck this winter so I want to do everything i can to prevent that... I figure i should probally replace this as its getting a bit old and it will probally be the first thing to go even tho everythings working great right now... I already had that stuck in 3rd gear experience earlier this summer and that wasnt fun for the little while it lasted with 9,000 lbs behind me when i slipped 5th gear going down the highway...


All this talk of transmissions.... you'd think you were talking about my dodges.

BigRed turned 395 000 today while hauling a load to the dump. Just another day in dodgeville.


----------



## cet

How long have you had your truck. I think the stock one's were black and the replacement one's were beige. Not sure but I know they are 2 different colours. I thought once you replaced it it shouldn't need to be done again. Pretty easy to do and you can most likely get it through the rest of the night if it breaks. You could have one on hand but as Tom said they are close to $300.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1080323 said:


> All this talk of transmissions.... you'd think you were talking about my dodges.
> 
> BigRed turned 395 000 today while hauling a load to the dump. Just another day in dodgeville.


Wow, thats getting up there! When's the dodge retirement pension plan start?



cet;1080325 said:


> How long have you had your truck. I think the stock one's were black and the replacement one's were beige. Not sure but I know they are 2 different colours. I thought once you replaced it it shouldn't need to be done again. Pretty easy to do and you can most likely get it through the rest of the night if it breaks. You could have one on hand but as Tom said they are close to $300.


I had the truck since 08 with 48,000 km's on it... Im near positive its stock... Thanks for the info


----------



## cet

Chad check these out.

I know that when you change it the truck has to be in N and you have to make sure you don't shift the gears when changing it.

Probably find it on Youtube.

http://rides.webshots.com/album/55288748cLgPNd


----------



## Triple L

thanks


----------



## cet

Any one looking for a tailgate salter. This looks to be a good deal.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-other-tailgate-salter-sander-W0QQAdIdZ232708871#


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1080783 said:


> Any one looking for a tailgate salter. This looks to be a good deal.
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-other-tailgate-salter-sander-W0QQAdIdZ232708871#


My buddy is and that's exactly the one I wanted him to buy. Thanks.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1080794 said:


> My buddy is and that's exactly the one I wanted him to buy. Thanks.


It's an awesome unit. I spread 2t per storm and it holds enough that it doesnt need to be filled too often.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Leaves sure are heavy this fall. Made for a late maintenance day. Scary trees


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1080803 said:


> It's an awesome unit. I spread 2t per storm and it holds enough that it doesnt need to be filled too often.


I used it for 500lbs before I figured out I was too OLD for a tailgate spreader.:crying:


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1080810 said:


> I used it for 500lbs before I figured out I was too OLD for a tailgate spreader.:crying:


I new you were to old when you bought them. I had just met you that day and didn't want to tell you. LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Mr.Markus;1080808 said:


> Leaves sure are heavy this fall. Made for a late maintenance day. Scary trees


That's a little close for comfort. It fell while you were cutting?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1080815 said:


> That's a little close for comfort. It fell while you were cutting?


No The property owner is only there on weekends, probably fell in the rain we had Tuesday. Cleaned it up and cut,(Like it wasn't even there... the picture is for her bill next week.


----------



## cet

That looks like a nice weekend retreat.

I was in Erin today. Looks like a great place to live. Lots of open land.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1080824 said:


> That looks like a nice weekend retreat.
> 
> I was in Erin today. Looks like a great place to live. Lots of open land.


Were you bidding the Town Snow? (Closed at 2:00pm today) I may lose it .....lots of guys bidding this year.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1080830 said:


> Were you bidding the Town Snow? (Closed at 2:00pm today) I may lose it .....lots of guys bidding this year.


You mean I might get it, LOL

Someone told me the best JD mechanics were there so I took my skid there to see if they can fix it. As I said earlier, I hope it gets lost or burns to the ground or anything where I can get a replacement. I'm sure it will get fixed, just how much $$$$$$$$$$$$$ :yow!:


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1080837 said:


> You mean I might get it, LOL
> 
> Someone told me the best JD mechanics were there so I took my skid there to see if they can fix it. As I said earlier, I hope it gets lost or burns to the ground or anything where I can get a replacement. I'm sure it will get fixed, just how much $$$$$$$$$$$$$ :yow!:


Throw a new engine in it.... I guarantee you'll get the one lemon the factory produces all year LOL


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1080855 said:


> Throw a new engine in it.... I guarantee you'll get the one lemon the factory produces all year LOL


I actually think Chris has some of the best luck out of most of the people I know.


----------



## TLG99

On a completely un-related subject....We recently finished and submitted the new HST remittance.....Holy crap! what a difference in the amounts sent compared to the original 5%.

I realize we get this back etc.,etc.,...but what a kick in the cash flow department. Poor money managers and lousy planners beware,lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1080837 said:


> You mean I might get it, LOL


Lost it!!! There's 40g I no longer have to worry about..:crying:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

did it go cheaper then last time it was up for tender?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1081251 said:


> did it go cheaper then last time it was up for tender?


This side of half.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1081255 said:


> doesn't surprise me.


Que cera! BAck into selling mode for the first time in years.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1081267 said:


> Que cera! BAck into selling mode for the first time in years.


Keeps everyone motivated! :waving:


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1081273 said:


> Keeps everyone motivated! :waving:


I worry about the wife.....she's gonna take it hard.... she was planning a big shopping trip.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1081276 said:


> I worry about the wife.....she's gonna take it hard.... she was planning a big shopping trip.


Your OK......mine wants a house very soon. I want acres....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yep, losing stuff sucks. That is the problem with muni stuff as well, there is no loyalty, no care about the quality. Your beautiful stripes mean nothing to them.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1081309 said:


> Your OK......mine wants a house very soon. I want acres....


I want acres too. I'm also trying to get myself motivated.


----------



## JD Dave

This is what I did today. Where am I?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

QEW? What's the prize?


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1081351 said:


> QEW? What's the prize?


I'll share a dinner with you if you guess the road I'm on. LOL Your right about the QEW.


----------



## snowman4

JD Dave;1081349 said:


> This is what I did today. Where am I?


You're at home Dave, it's ok.


----------



## JD Dave

snowman4;1081355 said:


> You're at home Dave, it's ok.


Very true. LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Right beside a sunoco? Condo's going in?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, no need, just had fun looking at google earth. North Service Road. What's the purpose?


----------



## Triple L

queensway?


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1081359 said:


> haha, no need, just had fun looking at google earth. North Service Road. What's the purpose?


It's a Husky. LOL Damn your good Jon. I guess we'll share a hot dog.  They wanted 2.5 acres ploughed to get their elevation upped. That's all I know. The guy needed it done right away so I charged accordingly.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It is now a husky because of the competition act. Suncor was to big. Soon no more Sunoco as Petro is the better brand so Suncor went with it. Husky wanted an in with Ontario, so Suncor sold them all the worst of their locations. 

That's the kind of request that you say, no problem and don't ask questions! The only reason I could think is that there was sitting ground water and someone at the city was after them??? I don't know, odd.


----------



## snowman4

JD Dave;1081353 said:


> I'll share a dinner with you if you guess correctly LOL





snowman4;1081355 said:


> You're at home Dave





JD Dave;1081356 said:


> Very true. LOL


Beer and wings on you?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Knew that was North Service Rd without google maps. Used to be my hood.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1081418 said:


> Knew that was North Service Rd without google maps. Used to be my hood.


When the guy asked about plouging done there I thought he meant plowing.


----------



## GMC Driver

And I took the 403....

Not sure I would have noticed anyways.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1081369 said:


> It is now a husky because of the competition act. Suncor was to big. Soon no more Sunoco as Petro is the better brand so Suncor went with it. Husky wanted an in with Ontario, so Suncor sold them all the worst of their locations.
> 
> That's the kind of request that you say, no problem and don't ask questions! The only reason I could think is that there was sitting ground water and someone at the city was after them??? I don't know, odd.


I had a Sunoco that I plowed, changed to PetroCanada and new owner/managers/franchisee.
The previous guy told me they wanted him to look after 2 instead of 1 and it ment he had to come up with the cash to stock the store, ontop they were far apart. He said to stock a store was 115 000. Thats alot of pop chips and cig's 
The new petro owners wont sign a contract all I ever hear is "we call you"
they say they have someone who comes from whitby (45 mins away in July) 
I immediatly thought of you


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, we are in with the contracting company that does the retrofits. No interest in grass or snow at them. I talked with an owner yesterday about it and they don't pay much at all to their current guy. In our area anyway.


----------



## Triple L

WOW, 2 lines on the weather network now....

Rain and Snow!!! LOL

less then 1cm tomarrow morning!!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

You better get those turf tires off there soon Chad you might have to plow.



Ive already started listening to my christmas music in the truck... 
"sleigh bells ring, are you listenin.. " 

Im just kidding but with being in retail and in snow. You go crazy sometimes
Now you all have that song in your head.:laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

damnit... now I do to!!!!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1081536 said:


> damnit... now I do to!!!!


That's about all you have in there. LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

that and "this is the song that never ends, it goes on and on my friend"


----------



## snowman4

Pristine PM ltd;1081588 said:


> that and "this is the song that never ends, it goes on and on my friend"


Thanks a lot. I JUST got that song out of my head the other day.


----------



## Neige

The West Island of Montreal companies started instaling their driveway makers at all the resi clients. Its getting easier and easier to talk snow now. Nights are getting much cooler around the 3 degrees.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

People don't complain having them in so early?


----------



## Neige

Pristine PM ltd;1081599 said:


> People don't complain having them in so early?


I guess not, but the municipalities are getting annoyed. The town of Pierrefond has passed a by-law not before November 1st. We are looking at starting October 22, it will take us a full week to get them all done.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am going to try for around the same time, we are trying to get more, so it can't help.


----------



## Neige

Pristine PM ltd;1081609 said:


> I am going to try for around the same time, we are trying to get more, so it can't help.


Did you have any cleints that did not want them up? Sometimes in markets where they are not used to them, you can get complaints.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Only a few, it wasn't a big deal.


----------



## PrecisionSnow

Neige;1081597 said:


> The West Island of Montreal companies started instaling their driveway makers at all the resi clients. Its getting easier and easier to talk snow now. Nights are getting much cooler around the 3 degrees.


I was trying to get some people in Ottawa to hold off until after Halloween ie: Nov. 1st but it looks like we'll put them in starting the week of Oct. 24th. I'm concerned that the city will create a bylaw regarding their use if contractors "abuse the privilege" by putting them in so early.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

PrecisionSnow;1081636 said:


> I was trying to get some people in Ottawa to hold off until after Halloween ie: Nov. 1st but it looks like we'll put them in starting the week of Oct. 24th. I'm concerned that the city will create a bylaw regarding their use if contractors "abuse the privilege" by putting them in so early.


I would have thought the halloween trick or treaters would have removed them.


----------



## PrecisionSnow

MIDTOWNPC;1081642 said:


> I would have thought the halloween trick or treaters would have removed them.


Yah, they will remove a bunch of them and that is why I was trying to get some of the other companies to push back until Nov. 1st, but some disagreed. Our contracts usually don't start until Nov. 15th as well.....


----------



## capitalsnow

Neige;1077632 said:


> This is the latest fallout from a price war going on not far from me. Ouch its getting personal. This just posted on Craigslist.
> Your new or last years Duraguard contract for.....
> 
> Date: 2010-09-23, 1:30PM
> 
> Hi,
> 
> If you have last years Dura guard contract proving that you were their
> client last year or if you have this years contract we will offer you $40
> off an already great price of $200 ($160 Tax in) for signing with Avalanche
> Snow removal.
> 
> This is valid for these municipalities:
> 
> Kirkland
> Dollard
> Pierrefonds
> Ile Bizard
> Pte-Claire
> 
> Call us Today For a Contract for the 2010/2011 winter.
> 
> This offer is Valid for the next 24 hrs!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AVALANCHE SNOW REMOVAL
> 
> Location: WestIsland
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial
> interests


How dare them dirty SOBS try and undercut our sister company


----------



## Bajak

Triple L;1078437 said:


> This will make someone smile...
> 
> Skidsteers - They're soooo far behind, they think they're first


Now that is funny!!!


----------



## Neige

capitalsnow;1081717 said:


> How dare them dirty SOBS try and undercut our sister company


Yeh, you must be happy none of this BS has reached Ottawa. Books could be written on what goes on in the West Island of Montreal.


----------



## capitalsnow

I ve heard some pretty scetchy stories of what goes on down there  its not to say there arnt guys like that around here, We are doing double lane ways for 395.50 (early bird special) and i picked up a flyer in the mail the guy is doing it for 250.00!!! good luck i say.


----------



## Triple L

capitalsnow;1081834 said:


> I ve heard some pretty scetchy stories of what goes on down there  its not to say there arnt guys like that around here, We are doing double lane ways for 395.50 (early bird special) and i picked up a flyer in the mail the guy is doing it for 250.00!!! good luck i say.


What's the deal with $395.50.... Not that its any of my business but why the 50 cents or is that tax in? It just sounds funny IMO...


----------



## capitalsnow

Triple L;1081942 said:


> What's the deal with $395.50.... Not that its any of my business but why the 50 cents or is that tax in? It just sounds funny IMO...


 Its the tax in price, our special. Ended last week I think its 427 for double laneway 
I know other big companys are still selling them. For around 350 tax in,


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1081942 said:


> What's the deal with $395.50.... Not that its any of my business but why the 50 cents or is that tax in? It just sounds funny IMO...


350 + HST is 395.50. You better have multiple driveways on every street of a subdivision to be doing it for that price.....


----------



## capitalsnow

musclecarboy;1081950350 + HST is 395.50. You better have multiple driveways on every street of a subdivision to be doing it for that price.....[/QUOTE said:


> We do over 3000 laneways


----------



## JD Dave

capitalsnow;1081952 said:


> We do over 3000 laneways


Very nice, knew you did alot but didn't know it was that many.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1081954 said:


> Very nice, knew you did alot but didn't know it was that many.


Yeah, very impressive. What do you use to clear them? How many drives are assigned to each machine?


----------



## capitalsnow

musclecarboy;1081956 said:


> Yeah, very impressive. What do you use to clear them? How many drives are assigned to each machine?


we use JD tractors, with pull type blowers. I would say about 150- laneways per tractor, depending how close the lanes are.


----------



## jayman3

How far to you service,do you come in to the AppleSeed routes.3000 laneways that is impressive wesport


----------



## capitalsnow

jayman3;1082021 said:


> How far to you service,do you come in to the AppleSeed routes.3000 laneways that is impressive wesport


No,we stick to kanata/stittsville, my best guess would be a 10-15km radius from our shop, 
We. Have enough competitors without going knocking on appleseeds doors


----------



## PrecisionSnow

capitalsnow;1081834 said:


> I ve heard some pretty scetchy stories of what goes on down there  its not to say there arnt guys like that around here, We are doing double lane ways for 395.50 (early bird special) and i picked up a flyer in the mail the guy is doing it for 250.00!!! good luck i say.


One of Ottawa's largest snowblowing companies is apparently targeting their competitor's clients with a flyer offering a full year contract for $193.00. However, their regular price is $325-375 per driveway.

That spells SnowWars for some


----------



## Neige

capitalsnow;1081952 said:


> We do over 3000 laneways


Kodiak must be your biggest competitor? If you feel confortable to tell us, how many lanes with your sister company do you do. Guys on here think I am big, I am humbled by your numbers.


----------



## Triple L

Neige;1082065 said:


> . Guys on here think I am big, I am humbled by your numbers.


And JD Dave thought he did them all with his wife's ranger LOL.................

Still too funny! :laughing: 
Hopefully Pauls snow show will be on next year....


----------



## capitalsnow

I am not 100% percent sure of how many lanes ways our sister company has, I would imagine about the same as they run 24-28 ag tractors aswell, Yes kodiak does about the same amount of lanes as us. I know last year they did more then us, but part of that could be contributed to the fact that we sold off all our rural laneways. I dont have much to do with residential snow at capital, I purely run commercial snow.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What do you mean by sister company? Same owner or relative?


----------



## capitalsnow

same owner.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Anyone used one of these before?

http://bonnellusedequipment.com/content/new-bonnell-r161-dd-replacement-tailgate-spreader


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

capitalsnow;1082120 said:


> same owner.


wow, that's alot of stress!


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1082131 said:


> Anyone used one of these before?
> 
> http://bonnellusedequipment.com/content/new-bonnell-r161-dd-replacement-tailgate-spreader


A little too expensive for PPM no?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, a ss, I have to get one soon, so I may have to spend more then 2, not much more though, don't worry.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1082131 said:


> Anyone used one of these before?
> 
> http://bonnellusedequipment.com/content/new-bonnell-r161-dd-replacement-tailgate-spreader


We bought our 5.5 yard stainless salter from Bonnell a few years ago.

What truck are you thinking of putting that on. I think that would be the best style tailgate salter.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

one of the Voth inserts. I am having trouble getting my 3rd. It is to wide though, but that won't be a huge problem.. FRANKENVOTH 2


----------



## cet

Isn't that salter hydraulic?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

ah crap... didn't think about that problem...


----------



## cet

only a minor set back, LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

only a 10g one... I guess that's why I don't know much about them, being such an electric guy!


----------



## cet

Once you have one you will have a hard time going back to anything else.
That salter would look good on a new F550 with a 8611.

I am putting hydraulics on my C6500 in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I know, but i am stubborn and set in my ways.


----------



## Neige

I am having this done to all my salt boxes, it goes along the same line as my driveway markers. It will be painted on, not stickers.


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;1082282 said:


> I am having this done to all my salt boxes, it goes along the same line as my driveway markers. It will be painted on, not stickers.


Looks very nice.


----------



## Neige

JD Dave;1082307 said:


> Looks very nice.


Thanks JD, just another way for people to see our company name on a daily basis.


----------



## Triple L

Neige;1082313 said:


> Thanks JD, just another way for people to see our company name on a daily basis.


You didnt happen to get that idea from visting Toronto at all did ya?

Clintar has all thier salt box's marked like that to They used white vinal on a green box, so thier company colours...

Either way, Looks very good


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Residentials..... How do you guys get them all in the same neighborhood. 
Is it just the fact that its so cheap the everyone wants it done because that is the way I see it.


----------



## Neige

MIDTOWNPC;1082320 said:


> Residentials..... How do you guys get them all in the same neighborhood.
> Is it just the fact that its so cheap the everyone wants it done because that is the way I see it.


That and we can almost guarantee to have 80 inches of snow fall in a year.


----------



## capitalsnow

We make them an offer they cant refuse


----------



## McGaw

hey guys,

all this talk about pricing in the $100-400 area. It's making me very nervous! I've got one client who is on a contract. 
They need their driveway, front steps, back deck (small) and wheelchair ramp cleared before 0730hrs every day. The client wants salt/ sand/ ice melt applied at my discretion. This is a one car wide drive, about 5-6 long. The client says the driveway can only be snow blowed, NO plows. 
Given the scope, I priced this at $650 for Nov. 1st, April 15th. 
Does this seem way out of wack here? 

Thanks alot guys:salute:


----------



## buckwheat_la

McGaw;1082401 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> all this talk about pricing in the $100-400 area. It's making me very nervous! I've got one client who is on a contract.
> They need their driveway, front steps, back deck (small) and wheelchair ramp cleared before 0730hrs every day. The client wants salt/ sand/ ice melt applied at my discretion. This is a one car wide drive, about 5-6 long. The client says the driveway can only be snow blowed, NO plows.
> Given the scope, I priced this at $650 for Nov. 1st, April 15th.
> Does this seem way out of wack here?
> 
> Thanks alot guys:salute:


keep in mind that some of these companies are only doing the drives, your pricing seems alright, for doing all you are talking about.


----------



## ff1221

Where do you get the driveway markers from, sounds like a good idea, little bit of advertising and it keeps the employees from feeding the clients lawn through the blowers.


----------



## capitalsnow

Your pricing seems solid, We only do drive ways. walkways are extra. But your in a diffrent market then us aswell,


----------



## McGaw

Thank you guys, I guess I should've read your posts a little bit more, to see your scope of work vs. mine. I was really worried. The company my client had previously charged $700. They didn't spread any product. I will spread it as long as it's provided. The reason I have dropped his price $50 is because he wanted me to do year round service for him (lawn). He also has many older people around him, and in the next couple years, will be unable to take care of their own houses. I hope to be able to sign them on contracts as well. I'm not to fond of this per push thing. It can go either way. I prefer contracts. I guess that is something I will need to work on this winter, getting everyone to sign onto a contract instead of per push. It would give me a little bit more security and peace of mind. Thank you once again. 
When will the next get together be??


----------



## GMC Driver

Don't know if you caught this yet or not Jon, but looks like your Ranger's might be classics:

http://autos.ctv.ca/CTVNews/Autos/20100921/autos-ford-ranger-sales-100921/?s_name=Autos


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

ah well, we really only got into them because of their underground ability, and the sporttrak will do, I believe it is the same front. I hate to admit it though, I do like the little guys. Been driving it for the last few weeks. I hear they have diesel ones in Europe.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1082732 said:


> ah well, we really only got into them because of their underground ability, and the sporttrak will do, I believe it is the same front. I hate to admit it though, I do like the little guys. Been driving it for the last few weeks. I hear they have diesel ones in Europe.


You get almost everything in diesel over there, even a PT Cruiser :laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, it would still look ugly though.

Sorry to anyone that has one, but you know it's true!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1082838 said:


> haha, it would still look ugly though.
> 
> Sorry to anyone that has one, but you know it's true!


still nicer then a HHR  but your right they are a little dated.


----------



## PrecisionSnow

Pristine PM ltd;1082732 said:


> ah well, we really only got into them because of their underground ability, and the sporttrak will do, I believe it is the same front. I hate to admit it though, I do like the little guys. Been driving it for the last few weeks. I hear they have diesel ones in Europe.


When I was in Costa Rica they had full 4 door Rangers with diesel, too. Very tough little trucks!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

was is basically a explorer sporttrak?


----------



## Triple L

Hay for you guys that have replaced the NSBU switch on your gm's...
Which one will I need?

NSBU assembly - 1 plug for 5 speed
or the NSBU switch - 2 plug for 5 speed...

I dont understand what the difference really is....
http://allseasondieselperformance.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=42

Thanks


----------



## cet

Triple L;1082876 said:


> Hay for you guys that have replaced the NSBU switch on your gm's...
> Which one will I need?
> 
> NSBU assembly - 1 plug for 5 speed
> or the NSBU switch - 2 plug for 5 speed...
> 
> I dont understand what the difference really is....
> http://allseasondieselperformance.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=42
> 
> Thanks


I don't want to be a jerk Chad but look under your truck and see which one you have. I didn't even know they made 2.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1082876 said:


> Hay for you guys that have replaced the NSBU switch on your gm's...
> Which one will I need?
> 
> NSBU assembly - 1 plug for 5 speed
> or the NSBU switch - 2 plug for 5 speed...
> 
> I dont understand what the difference really is....
> http://allseasondieselperformance.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=42
> 
> Thanks


2 connectors =LB7 
1 connector= LLY


----------



## cet

They say they are both for 2001-2005.
this is from dieselplace.com http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=93529&d=1257663385

Looks like you need the 2 connections.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1082917 said:


> They say they are both for 2001-2005.
> this is from dieselplace.com http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=93529&d=1257663385
> 
> Looks like you need the 2 connections.


I'd still get under my truck and check, since Chad is ordering from the US.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1082894 said:


> I don't want to be a jerk Chad but look under your truck and see which one you have. I didn't even know they made 2.


Geez Chris, I already crawled under it once to see what colour it is, Now im gonna have to crawl under it twice!!! It seems like soo much work nowadays :crying: after being spoiled with having access to a hoist 24/7 ... myns still black so I think my assumption of stock is correct, but it seems the 1 plug is still black... the 2 plug is tan colour...

Thanks for the help, but i guess crawling under again would be best...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I would Eenie meenie miney mo it.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1082937 said:


> I would Eenie meenie miney mo it.


If I had all of Jon's money I would be just like him.... Buy 2 of everything


----------



## cet

I don't think the colour has anything to do with the plugs.

You might not have to climb under it if you can see it from the side.

At your age you wouldn't want to over do it. You might have a hard time getting back up.

Jon would buy a new truck.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yep, new gold plated truck!


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1082974 said:


> yep, new gold plated truck!


Gave you the perfect opportunity to bash the Chevy's.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, I don't need to, I am loyal to my dealer, happens to be Ford, but talk to me in a couple years, who knows. Can't argue with a truck having an issue and only costing $91 plus labour to fix!


----------



## musclecarboy

Chad, is your switch busted or are you ordering one just in case? Mine broke last winter in maybe Feb, so I bought a switch on the way home to replace (experience from the '02 truck helped) but it fixed itself a few starts later and I haven't had an issue since. I still have the spare because I know it will blow at 4:30am on a weekday this winter


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1083017 said:


> I know it will blow at 4:30am on a weekday this winter


That's the only reason why i want to replace it.... Almost guaranteed!


----------



## DeVries

Ok Ok the rain can stop already.


----------



## TLG99

DeVries;1083464 said:


> Ok Ok the rain can stop already.


Hey DeVries....did it rain steady all day around you today?? I just got into Stoney Creek now, coming from up north, gone since Saturday. My guys said they got some work done this morning, then had to stop because of the rain. Forecast was for only 60% of showers.

I think they pull the plug on rainy/drizzly days too quick sometimes.


----------



## DeVries

TLG99;1083481 said:


> Hey DeVries....did it rain steady all day around you today?? I just got into Stoney Creek now, coming from up north, gone since Saturday. My guys said they got some work done this morning, then had to stop because of the rain. Forecast was for only 60% of showers.
> 
> I think they pull the plug on rainy/drizzly days too quick sometimes.


It's been off and on rain since Saturday. Sunday I was in Richmond hill and it's sunny, get home and it's raining.

The crews wanted to quite today early but I threatened them with working on the long weekend(saturday). Needles to say they got everything done.


----------



## TLG99

DeVries;1083491 said:


> It's been off and on rain since Saturday. Sunday I was in Richmond hill and it's sunny, get home and it's raining.
> 
> The crews wanted to quite today early but I threatened them with working on the long weekend(saturday). Needles to say they got everything done.


So you were able to tough it out and get it done...thats what I would have done also. I'm sure none of the decision makers (in my absence) thought about the upcoming long weekend, because losing most of today, pretty much guarantees they will work Sat.

I swear, guys only want to work in perfect conditions anymore, drives me crazy. Buy some rain gear and man-up boys,....when I was your age...........lol.


----------



## Jaynen

Hey Triple L
Just wondering if you got any really worn down steel edges for your 8 foot arctic that u wanna sell. Looking for one for my plow to use as a washer for the ethylene edge I am puttin on. Or anyone else that's close to kitchener.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

TLG99;1083526 said:


> So you were able to tough it out and get it done...thats what I would have done also. I'm sure none of the decision makers (in my absence) thought about the upcoming long weekend, because losing most of today, pretty much guarantees they will work Sat.
> 
> I swear, guys only want to work in perfect conditions anymore, drives me crazy. Buy some rain gear and man-up boys,....when I was your age...........lol.


Yeah, we were about half and half, but due to the grass not growing as much now, we should be able to catch up before Sat.


----------



## cet

Tell the boys if they like working in the sun they should really enjoy Saturday.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1083673 said:


> Tell the boys if they like working in the sun they should really enjoy Saturday.


It was beautiful up here all day. Rain came as the sun went down around 7:00 
(Suckers!!)


----------



## TLG99

cet;1083673 said:


> Tell the boys if they like working in the sun they should really enjoy Saturday.


Yes, Saturday does look nice, they probably should have toughed it out today and had it off, but??.....so what time are you teeing off on Sat.?..lol....not many (good weather) rounds left this year.


----------



## cet

8am, sun and mon too.


----------



## TLG99

cet;1083751 said:


> 8am, sun and mon too.


Sounds good....10am, Saturday, Lowville course....most likely last one for me....maybe one more


----------



## cet

I keep going until they close the course. Hopefully Nov sometime.


----------



## Triple L

Jaynen;1083569 said:


> Hey Triple L
> Just wondering if you got any really worn down steel edges for your 8 foot arctic that u wanna sell. Looking for one for my plow to use as a washer for the ethylene edge I am puttin on. Or anyone else that's close to kitchener.


Nope, that Arctic I have still has the origional cutting edge and I bought it in 2005! We run shoe's on that blade tho and have wore a set of those right out (got warranty on that)... That blade plows quite a bit of gravel tho...

A wore out cutting edge would be the best, but just a legnth of 1/4" plate about 1" tall should be more then plenty for the rubber cutting edge...

You know what the funniest thing is, I cut all day today threw the rain and didnt miss a thing, and im usually the first one to quit when it rains LOL


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;1083491 said:


> It's been off and on rain since Saturday. Sunday I was in Richmond hill and it's sunny, get home and it's raining.
> 
> The crews wanted to quite today early but I threatened them with working on the long weekend(saturday). Needles to say they got everything done.





TLG99;1083526 said:


> So you were able to tough it out and get it done...thats what I would have done also. I'm sure none of the decision makers (in my absence) thought about the upcoming long weekend, because losing most of today, pretty much guarantees they will work Sat.
> 
> I swear, guys only want to work in perfect conditions anymore, drives me crazy. Buy some rain gear and man-up boys,....when I was your age...........lol.


Be better off being a duck right now - since Saturday it's rained pretty steadily. Last Tuesday we got quite a bit too.

My guys pulled through it yesterday - I think they clued in that otherwise they'd be working on the weekend. Grass has slowed down a bit, so that helps. Looks like it's going to pull out of here today finally.

What if it were -5 ! Be alot of snow!!


----------



## Neige

Wow super day for us today, we had a record count of contracts come in today. 214


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Ka-Ching!!!!


----------



## DeVries

Congrats

Looks like you were playing with Lego waiting for them to come in? LOL


----------



## Daner

It's hard to beleave, That winter Is just around the cornerwesportxysport


----------



## Mr.Markus

Neige;1083918 said:


> Wow super day for us today, we had a record count of contracts come in today. 214


Now that's...... the picture of the week. Glad to see your hard work paying off.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nice! 214 in one day.

theres $100 just in stamps!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I hope you beat that record today!


----------



## CGM Inc.

this is how we have to do fall clean-up now.
Got a call today that we missed some [email protected]$%#*&!*( did you look outside and noticed some wind and a continious drop of leaves .I.


----------



## Jaynen

Haha, some places would need a crew of 50 guys.


----------



## Neige

Pristine PM ltd;1084835 said:


> I hope you beat that record today!


No just 35 yesterday, but 207 today. Tuesday could be interesting, since our discount deadline is Monday.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1085011 said:


> Got a call today that we missed some [email protected]$%#*&!*( did you look outside and noticed some wind and a continious drop of leaves .I.


Oh well, back next week.....everyone always slows down to watch when I do leaves, must be doing something wrong..... or they think I'm combining .


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1085070 said:


> Oh well, back next week.....everyone always slows down to watch when I do leaves, must be doing something wrong..... or they think I'm combining .


The walker highdumper... By far the best money I've ever spent... Worth every penny and then some!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Damn I like the way you do things Markus, we are chumps, but somewhat efficient!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1085099 said:


> Damn I like the way you do things Markus, we are chumps, but somewhat efficient!


I could write a book....... if I weren't so damn busy.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1085070 said:


> Oh well, back next week.....everyone always slows down to watch when I do leaves, must be doing something wrong..... or they think I'm combining .


We are talking about the lovely townhouses140 happy clients and 1 found a leaf or 2.
A field like that with wind like today is still a challenge....

Here is our leaf contraption....


----------



## Triple L

Here's some more snow porn for you guys 

Local snow show today, best part Randy the owner comes up... Hay, your on one of those site's online all the time right... Im like yup plowsite? He's like ya thats the one :laughing:

Best part of it, A skid steer bucket full of beer 

Overall a pretty decent show

Check out those snow dogg wings, pull a pin and they fold back and you can plow without a wing or wings... Overall a super cool inovation!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1085102 said:


> We are talking about the lovely townhouses140 happy clients and 1 found a leaf or 2.
> A field like that with wind like today is still a challenge....
> 
> Here is our leaf contraption....


Sweet diamond plate....... been my experience that customers like that are usually the president of the HOA. Glad I don't deal with that anymore. Although I did have a nurse at an old age home complain about the dust on her car last week. (Honda civic)


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1085110 said:


> Sweet diamond plate....... been my experience that customers like that are usually the president of the HOA. Glad I don't deal with that anymore. Although I did have a nurse at an old age home complain about the dust on her car last week. (Honda civic)


Necessary evil for us, about 1/3 of our clients are townhouses. You have a sweet set-up there, assume you do most of your work yourself. A little different versus having 20 Guys running around not knowing what they are doing. I'm sure I speak for everyone on here that good help is very hard to find.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

TripleLLL did you look over the snowdogg 810 at all? what do you think?
Its a damn good price from esi.


anyone have a good place to order fass filters from?


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1085133 said:


> TripleLLL did you look over the snowdogg 810 at all? what do you think?
> Its a damn good price from esi.
> 
> anyone have a good place to order fass filters from?


I looked at it, but have had bad luck with a blizzard 810 in the past and dont want anything to do with that nonsense anymore so i didnt pay tooo much attention... My dad is really liking the snowdogg products... 4 yard poly electric salter for $8,700.... Man thats hard to beat!

Fass liftpumps come with a card, that has a napa filter # which is the same filter just cheaper.... Its at my shop, i can look for it tomarrow....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1085135 said:


> I looked at it, but have had bad luck with a blizzard 810 in the past and dont want anything to do with that nonsense anymore so i didnt pay tooo much attention... My dad is really liking the snowdogg products... 4 yard poly electric salter for $8,700.... Man thats hard to beat!
> 
> Fass liftpumps come with a card, that has a napa filter # which is the same filter just cheaper.... Its at my shop, i can look for it tomarrow....


same quality with the napa?

I love my wideout. id trade my mvp+ v for a wideout anyday.

the stainless just looks so nice. i hate the logo though


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1085136 said:


> same quality with the napa?
> 
> I love my wideout. *id trade my mvp+ v for a wideout anyday. *
> 
> the stainless just looks so nice. i hate the logo though


Really? I like my plow as-is, i can't imagine a wide out being SO much better. The damn MVP wings are crap... I need to reinforce them before snow flies.


----------



## cet

I started putting my new plow on today. All I did was the truck side mount. Pretty easy except for the 1 bolt. Easy but a PITA to get it with the lock washer on. Wiring looks pretty easy.

Chad where did you mount the 5 relays?


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1085159 said:


> Really? I like my plow as-is, i can't imagine a wide out being SO much better. The damn MVP wings are crap... I need to reinforce them before snow flies.


For your application that Vee with wings will out perform a wideout all day. In a large open lot he will out work you.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

musclecarboy;1085159 said:


> Really? I like my plow as-is, i can't imagine a wide out being SO much better. The damn MVP wings are crap... I need to reinforce them before snow flies.


I dont have wings for my mvp+ that might make it better.
I have the poly version. you know the pink one. 

The things that I like are how you windrow so much better with a wing vs doin the dog leg
also how you can walk snow around a bend/corner. 
You can have the wing out and move the blade left and right and that wing lets you get closer to things I find. 
The wideout is also 8ft vs 8ft6mvp if you are trying to wiggle in anywhere.

the only thing that holds me back from getting a snowdog is that everything I have is western so it swaps between all trucks. I hate having problems... Ill beat all you guys to it. "dont buy dodges then dean"


----------



## Triple L

cet;1085162 said:


> I started putting my new plow on today. All I did was the truck side mount. Pretty easy except for the 1 bolt. Easy but a PITA to get it with the lock washer on. Wiring looks pretty easy.
> 
> Chad where did you mount the 5 relays?


I was thinking of mounting them on the fuse box under the hood... But ended up just laying them down in the corner behind the fuse box and zip tieing them up...

Dean - I'd assume if fass even recommends those filters they must be as good....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1085164 said:


> For your application that Vee with wings will out perform a wideout all day. In a large open lot he will out work you.


the rubber snow flap makes a huge difference also in the capacity.

This weekend, Im going to work on my controller mounts for the ebling and wideout, lights ect. no more seaching for things, having them slide off ect. That and I already took my Tonneau cover off. Summer rims are comming off too. Starting next week Im also going to start driving every truck a bit, they dont get much work. Gotta haul some fill, so each one is going to get a turn towing a trailer. The dont travel very far when you live above work. A guy can only do so many coffee runs.

napa - gotcha. I have a $200 gift cert there too! score!


----------



## cet

I was thinking of zip tieing them to the corner bracket between the fender and the firewall.
Had to cut the valance and might need to cut a bit more but I will wait until I hook the plow up.

I have snow deflectors on all my plows.

Drove the 1 salt truck and the next time I went to start it it needed a new started. The next truck broke the line going from the tranny filter to the cooler. The 99 salt truck broke a brake line and the white 98 plow truck broke both oiler cooler lines. Let's just say we are pretty good at putting new lines on now. Funny how sitting trucks is hard on them.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1085130 said:


> Necessary evil for us, about 1/3 of our clients are townhouses. You have a sweet set-up there, assume you do most of your work yourself. A little different versus having 20 Guys running around not knowing what they are doing. I'm sure I speak for everyone on here that good help is very hard to find.


I have a theory about help... maybe it's a phobia!

LESSON FOR TODAY

Sometimes, we think the grass is greener on the other side . 
In the process, we end up in trouble........

And when you find yourself in trouble and you're stuck in a situation that you can't get out of, there is one thing you should always remember.......

Not everyone who shows up....... 
Is there to help you!!!!


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1085164 said:


> For your application that Vee with wings will out perform a wideout all day. In a large open lot he will out work you.


Between fuse box and fender is the best place


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

A little off topic, but have anyone of you played that new $2 instant poker lotto game yet? I'm up $125 bux from an original 2 dollar play, I can almost quit my day job.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Great picture there Marcus!

Johnny, I heard the odd in it were worse then everything else OLG has. The ads for it on the radio are also so terrible. Good to hear you are up though! Might as well take the $125 and head over to the track or Rama.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1085194 said:


> I was thinking of zip tieing them to the corner bracket between the fender and the firewall.
> Had to cut the valance and might need to cut a bit more but I will wait until I hook the plow up.
> 
> I have snow deflectors on all my plows.
> 
> Drove the 1 salt truck and the next time I went to start it it needed a new started. The next truck broke the line going from the tranny filter to the cooler. The 99 salt truck broke a brake line and the white 98 plow truck broke both oiler cooler lines. Let's just say we are pretty good at putting new lines on now. Funny how sitting trucks is hard on them.


Im doing all my commercial safety stickers right now. My mechanic is 2 401 exits east... yesterday there was a traffic jam for an hour when I got on the 401 to pick up one truck and leave him another. :angry: they are doing core samples to expand to 3 lanes and apparently they need to close a lane to do that 15 off the shoulder. :realmad:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Traffic jam in Cobourg!!!! The world is ending!!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1085347 said:


> Traffic jam in Cobourg!!!! The world is ending!!!


when you going to get all your stuff out of storage. we should do


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

End of October, but I will have all the foreman with me. A mini get together at Wimpy's?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1085354 said:


> End of October, but I will have all the foreman with me. A mini get together at Wimpy's?


Just give me a heads up - day and time. Cell 905-377-5555 
You can park around the corner or across the street if you have a trailer and can't get in their lot.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

sounds good.


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1085352 said:


> when you going to get all your stuff out of storage. we should do


Jon doesn't like beer


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1085416 said:


> Jon doesn't like beer


Think how much extra money he has.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It's true, but I do love a bit to much junk food, so it evens out.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1085459 said:


> Think how much extra money he has.


That's why Jon should take us out for lunch.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1085589 said:


> That's why Jon should take us out for lunch.


X2


----------



## cet

I don't think Wimpy's server''s beer.:laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1085597 said:


> I don't think Wimpy's server''s beer.:laughing:


I don't think we were even invited. LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Where's Cre to take the heat off me???


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

On a more serious note, another get together right before the winter would be great! Not just Dean and Pristine guys! Not that it won't be fun, but Dean might be scared of all of us.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1085602 said:


> On a more serious note, another get together right before the winter would be great! Not just Dean and Pristine guys! Not that it won't be fun, but Dean might be scared of all of us.


I'd actually drive to Cobourg to see all your guys. They must be half crazy to work for you. LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1085599 said:


> Where's Cre to take the heat off me???


I think his mom cancelled his internet service.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1085607 said:


> I'd actually drive to Cobourg to see all your guys. They must be half crazy to work for you. LOL


I seem to remember going to Buffalo for wings.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

well, it would only be 4 or 5 guys. We left one plow in Toronto, and the ranger blade gets thrown in the back of a pickup, but hey, I will post when we are going to grab them.


----------



## Neige

JD Dave;1085607 said:


> I'd actually drive to Cobourg to see all your guys. They must be half crazy to work for you. LOL


l would try and come down to.


----------



## Neige

Happy Canadian thanksgiving everyone. tymusic


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

might be a little snag in the plans pristine, depends on when your actually comming down.

vegas for me... 24th to the 28th Im getting married next year and my guys just told me today we are leaving the 24th. 

not sure where everyone would be comming from?

I might be the farthest from everyone but I could hold a get togeather mid nov or something if you guys really wanted to drive that far.

there is a best western and comfort inn in town for guys like paul that are really far away?


----------



## cet

Congratulations, and I thought you were smarter then the rest of us.:laughing:

Wed is my anniversary, 12 years of bliss.

























Only problem is I've been married 20.
And being told what your doing, you better get used to it, it makes for a happier home.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Ive held off a long time...
we are getting married in the domincan in july (exactly 10 years from the day we met)
shes awesome - went to the truck pulls with me and videotaped daves full pulls.
then said she wanted a truck like his but pink and with 2 stacks 
"you can have a truck like daves if I can have a tractor like daves" we are still in negotiations.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1085844 said:


> Ive held off a long time...
> we are getting married in the domincan in july (exactly 10 years from the day we met)
> shes awesome - went to the truck pulls with me and videotaped daves full pulls.
> then said she wanted a truck like his but pink and with 2 stacks
> "you can have a truck like daves if I can have a tractor like daves" we are still in negotiations.


I'll have to check my calendar but I think I have that weekend free.

Congrats, after 10 years it must be right.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1085844 said:


> "you can have a truck like daves if I can have a tractor like daves" we are still in negotiations.


Just dont let her see one of Dave's actual tractors and buy her a cheap little 2305 or 3320 and you can still get the pickup LOL they look bigger in the pictures 

Congrats!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1085914 said:


> Just dont let her see one of Dave's actual tractors and buy her a cheap little 2305 or 3320 and you can still get the pickup LOL they look bigger in the pictures
> 
> Congrats!


Ash wants a pink version of Daves Truck... to pull with. like comptete against you!!

I want the tractor


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1085951 said:


> Ash wants a pink version of Daves Truck... to pull with. like comptete against you!!
> 
> I want the tractor


Gotcha, I read that quote from the wrong perspective... I Feel stupid now 

Talking about trucks, my dad seen this one today and made my stop and pull over.....
Tell her she can have it... Just about as nice as Daves, for a cool sticker price of $81,000 payup
(duramax denali)


----------



## DeVries

Neige;1085729 said:


> Happy Canadian thanksgiving everyone. tymusic


Hopfully we all have something to be thankful for.


----------



## cet

DeVries;1085994 said:


> Hopfully we all have something to be thankful for.


I'm sure we all do. This is a great Country to live in.tymusic


----------



## cet

Triple L;1085961 said:


> Gotcha, I read that quote from the wrong perspective... I Feel stupid now
> 
> Talking about trucks, my dad seen this one today and made my stop and pull over.....
> Tell her she can have it... Just about as nice as Daves, for a cool sticker price of $81,000 payup
> (duramax denali)


$81,000, trucks are so crazy now it is harder and harder to find a plain one. What happened to the reg cab long box. If you want one you almost have to order it. When I bought mine last year he had to search to find me one that didn't have a sunroof and nav.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1086002 said:


> I'm sure we all do. This is a great Country to live in.tymusic


I agree. tymusic

Dean if you paint a truck pink I'm taking your man card away. The real test of a women is after you have kids. Some go pretty crazy! Best of luck she seemed like a nice girl when I met her.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1086006 said:


> $81,000, trucks are so crazy now it is harder and harder to find a plain one. What happened to the reg cab long box. If you want one you almost have to order it. When I bought mine last year he had to search to find me one that didn't have a sunroof and nav.


$81k and no tow mirrors?? Thats some serious BULLCRAP!


----------



## ff1221

cet;1085828 said:


> Congratulations, and I thought you were smarter then the rest of us.:laughing:
> 
> Wed is my anniversary, 12 years of bliss.
> 
> Only problem is I've been married 20.
> And being told what your doing, you better get used to it, it makes for a happier home.


Do you want to be happy.......or do you want to be married?


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1086204 said:


> $81k and no tow mirrors?? Thats some serious BULLCRAP!


Personally I don't think the tow mirrors have much better visibility then the standard ones. I wish my truck didn't have them. Plus with Chad the biggest load Chad will have in that truck is the cheque he just picked up.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1086204 said:


> $81k and no tow mirrors?? Thats some serious BULLCRAP!


You gotta remember thats sticker price... Which dosent mean a thing... So basically its a high 60's truck... Which really, for what it has, I dont think high 60's is all that bad... I kinda wish they woulda had those Denali's last year before I bought my 09 cause I would have defentially bought that one instead..



JD Dave;1086246 said:


> Plus with Chad the biggest load Chad will have in that truck is the cheque he just picked up.


Funniest thing, just last week I was sucking up some leaves at my grandma's place with this Stihl vacuume thing... I was like feel how heavy this collection bag is... She was like, So... Thats what your pockets look like  :laughing: payup


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

MIDTOWNPC;1085819 said:


> might be a little snag in the plans pristine, depends on when your actually comming down.
> 
> vegas for me... 24th to the 28th Im getting married next year and my guys just told me today we are leaving the 24th.
> 
> not sure where everyone would be comming from?
> 
> I might be the farthest from everyone but I could hold a get togeather mid nov or something if you guys really wanted to drive that far.
> 
> there is a best western and comfort inn in town for guys like paul that are really far away?


no worries, let's play it by ear. It all depends on the leaves when we grab the plows.


----------



## musclecarboy

After looking closely at a Denali 2500HD.... Other than some fake wood plastic crap, what's the added value over the SLT? How much is a loaded, loaded SLT? The DVD nav is $4,700 LOLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## PrecisionSnow

I have sent out an invitation for a get-together at my place this Thursday in Ottawa. 

I don't have some people's email addresses, so feel free to send me contact info if I missed you or someone else.

Cheers.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1086510 said:


> After looking closely at a Denali 2500HD.... Other than some fake wood plastic crap, what's the added value over the SLT? How much is a loaded, loaded SLT? The DVD nav is $4,700 LOLLLLLLLLLLL


The dvd nav has the front indash nav and also a backseat dvd player and flip down screen off the roof with aux. inputs... If I had kids i think it would be worth it... easy to hook the x box on there!

Does the SLT have heated and A/C seats? Bose audio? 20" rims (even tho they look gay)? Colour matched bumpers front and back? all the chrome accessories? Back up camera? thats where all the money is


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

my buddy has a F-150 with A/C seats.... man.... I wish they had invented those years ago.


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1086518 said:


> The dvd nav has the front indash nav and also a backseat dvd player and flip down screen off the roof with aux. inputs... If I had kids i think it would be worth it... easy to hook the x box on there!
> 
> Does the SLT have heated and A/C seats? Bose audio? 20" rims (even tho they look gay)? Colour matched bumpers front and back? all the chrome accessories? Back up camera? thats where all the money is


I read an article about the a/c seats... Apparently they're all setup to be a/c but Escalades/denali's come with the switches for it but tahoe/slt trucks don't. Good part is you can swap the switch to activate them. Bose, yes slt has that standard. I guess if you want all those stupid frills go for denali, but I just can't stand that partial wood steering wheel!


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1086531 said:


> I read an article about the a/c seats... Apparently they're all setup to be a/c but Escalades/denali's come with the switches for it but tahoe/slt trucks don't. Good part is you can swap the switch to activate them. Bose, yes slt has that standard. I guess if you want all those stupid frills go for denali, but I just can't stand that partial wood steering wheel!


Thats interesting... I Bet there's a little more to it then just a switch tho, probally some fans or a/c lines or something....... The wood grain centre consel sure looks pretty cool tho... Way better then black plastic IMO...


----------



## Triple L

Did anyone work today?
Some old timer came up to me and gave me crap for working... Wanted to talk to my Boss  LOL 
I told him dont you worry, im getting triple time today


----------



## cet

I want a shop more then a fancy truck.

Mind you I can't get a shop for $80K


----------



## cet

I worked on my golf game, and it needs help.

The grass isn't really growing so we took the day off.

I took the BOSS to see some shop prospects. Started with the cheap one's and went from there.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1086557 said:


> I want a shop more then a fancy truck.
> 
> Mind you I can't get a shop for $80K


That's barely a decent downpayment


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1086551 said:


> Thats interesting... I Bet there's a little more to it then just a switch tho, probally some fans or a/c lines or something....... The wood grain centre consel sure looks pretty cool tho... Way better then black plastic IMO...


Thats the thing, apparently they all come with the A/C guts because its somehow all integrated with the heated seat stuff. I'm going to search for the article. When I read it the first time I was thinking "WTF, why don't they have the cooled seat option on all trucks if its this easy"

EDIT: Maybe I'm wrong... I think you need the perf leather seats that come in the escalade/denali. I guess some guys did a seat conversion and swapped the switches, but as far as the wiring its all ready to go in the SLT trucks.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;1086555 said:


> Did anyone work today?
> Some old timer came up to me and gave me crap for working... Wanted to talk to my Boss  LOL
> I told him dont you worry, im getting triple time today


Do you count swapping out radiators on a John Deere as working?


----------



## Triple L

heather lawn spray;1086645 said:


> Do you count swapping out radiators on a John Deere as working?


Your alive.... Geez havent heard from you for quite a while....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Im not painting anything pink and Im not buying any tractors right now either. Im in harvest mode for a year. Try not buy.I spent the day on the trucks. summer tires off, tonnuea covers off, fluid filmed 2 of them, gave them a good clean and shined them up nice. A hoist sure would have been nice. Im going to move a few plows around in the next couple days should get some good pics. 


I actually laughed out loud about the comment "do you want to be happy or just married"
that was good.

Chad - BIG Cheque? did you sign someone up? did something fall into place?


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1086672 said:


> Chad - BIG Cheque? did you sign someone up? did something fall into place?


Nothing of any real value.... Just the od, we're already here and you'd be stupid not to sign with me kinda deal.... 
Someone might have referenced a "big cheque" for a landscape job, but the owner wants to all the suddon wait till next year now.... Which is no big deal, I'm too busy to begin with...


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;1086655 said:


> Your alive.... Geez havent heard from you for quite a while....


Fall & summer's been busier, fewer staff and more work than last year


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1086690 said:


> Nothing of any real value.... Just the od, we're already here and you'd be stupid not to sign with me kinda deal....
> Someone might have referenced a "big cheque" for a landscape job, but the owner wants to all the suddon wait till next year now.... Which is no big deal, I'm too busy to begin with...


get a deposit. your already booking next year so they should lock in so they dont miss out.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1086690 said:


> Nothing of any real value.... Just the od, we're already here and you'd be stupid to sign with me kinda deal....
> Someone might have referenced a "big cheque" for a landscape job, but the owner wants to all the suddon wait till next year now.... Which is no big deal, I'm too busy to begin with...


I fixed it for you bud. :waving:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

took me a second there Dave, only three letters but you know how to pick them... I hope we are not going to have a winter of Dave Vs. Chad. You guys need to go go-carting or paintballing and work out the issues! Anyway, I know it is deep down all in good fun, and we will all laugh about it one day.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1086736 said:


> I fixed it for you bud. :waving:


And here I thought you were suppost to be the professional one LOL!!!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1086690 said:


> Nothing of any real value.... Just the od, we're already here and you'd be stupid not to sign with me kinda deal....
> Someone might have referenced a "big cheque" for a landscape job, but the owner wants to all the suddon wait till next year now.... Which is no big deal, I'm too busy to begin with...


He's smart waiting untill next year. There was no reference to anything, I was just saying it to be funny. I also worked 14 hours today. Frigging Boss is a slave driver.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

14 hours? Getting ready for winter!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1086830 said:


> 14 hours? Getting ready for winter!


No still harvesting and I just finished planting winter wheat tonight.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

na na, I know you were still harvesting, I am just saying that's good practice for the long winter hours.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1086872 said:


> na na, I know you were still harvesting, I am just saying that's good practice for the long winter hours.


I get it now.


----------



## JD Dave

Great deals on Eblings. I need 3 more blades to get my dealer discount. Anyone thinking about PM me.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

whats the price of a rubber a cutting edge for my ebling?


----------



## DeVries

Wow it's quiet here. Everybody must be watching the miners getting rescued.


----------



## Jaynen

I forgot they were still down there, good thing I wasn't apart of that rescue.


----------



## musclecarboy

I was in the west end today.. wow major accidents. 410 north near Steeles, a little hot wheels size acura hit a Durango head-on.... not pretty. Then Hurontario/Burnhamthrope a car smoked a concrete pole. I'll keep east of 427 for a while!


----------



## cet

DeVries;1088071 said:


> Wow it's quiet here. Everybody must be watching the miners getting rescued.


I watched the first one come up last night, pretty amazing.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Thought this was pretty neat to see. I kid you not, over a km of this. Army excavators, graders, hmmvv's, jeeps, things I wasn't sure even what they were. Going east on the main CN line.


----------



## DeVries

Were they new or coming back from some where?

Maybe there's something on the go we don't know about yet.

The last one even has a plow on it.LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Some of the stuff looked new, but most of the none action stuff didn't. The humvee things were new though. It was just neat to see, that's the main thing.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1088515 said:


> Some of the stuff looked new, but most of the none action stuff didn't. The humvee things were new though. It was just neat to see, that's the main thing.


Yeah, real neat to see how much money our gov is spending considering how active our troops are.


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;1088513 said:


> Were they new or coming back from some where?
> 
> Maybe there's something on the go we don't know about yet.
> 
> The last one even has a plow on it.LOL


Looks like a snow bear as that's all we can afford next to light armored vehicles. They spent all the money on fixing up Ottawa and now lawsuits due to kickbacks and bribes.

Jon,

U sure Adam didn't pull the plug on the other deal and decided tanks would be better? You know In case people throw snowballs with rocks in them and spit at your truck when you plow open the roads in the condos like they do in Milton.


----------



## Neige

No thats not it, Toronto is getting the army on stand by because of all the snow you are going to get.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

One can only hope and dream for a repeat of that famous winter.


----------



## Grassman09

Neige;1088555 said:


> No thats not it, Toronto is getting the army on stand by because of all the snow you are going to get.


Yea I hear Mayor Mel is going to run for Mayor again...

Johnny,

You will want to keep the hooklifts and Kubota's then if that's the case. I Saw the Mercuri WAM crew rolling down my street last week.


----------



## Neige

JohnnyRoyale;1088563 said:


> One can only hope and dream for a repeat of that famous winter.


Its one your fair city will never live down.


----------



## PrecisionSnow

PrecisionSnow;1086511 said:


> I have sent out an invitation for a get-together at my place this Thursday in Ottawa.
> 
> I don't have some people's email addresses, so feel free to send me contact info if I missed you or someone else.
> 
> Cheers.


The get-together has been moved to next Thursday...Apparently the email notice got blocked by some people's spam filters and quite a few were travelling, etc.

Again, I've got about 20 people's email addresses and will re-send the notice out for next week and if I've missed anyone or don't have their email addresses please feel free to let me know.

Hopefully the weather is good!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ford would just let the snow stay forever and not call anyone in. Smitherman would have all city employees out with shovels being paid 2.5 overtime getting it cleaned up.... who knows what is better!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Neige;1088555 said:


> No thats not it, Toronto is getting the army on stand by because of all the snow you are going to get.


Heading East.......Maybe Midtown spent a rainy Thursday on KJIJI.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1088750 said:


> Heading East.......Maybe Midtown spent a rainy Thursday on KJIJI.


id love some army grade stuff but they were probably going to trenton. not much on the kijiji these days. 
I actually switched my wed off for thurs and do my stock pickups in markham on thurs now. spent the rest of the day fixing laptops and chasing unsigned contracts. 
I did noticed the us $ goes close to par. plows will be comming across the border like crazy. Im not sure what the cash rate is yet but I will be switching some soon for my trip

yawn!


----------



## rooferdave

mr JD are you anywhere near Brampton? Speaking of army things, I am reroofing the old fire hall tower which is now an army facility by highway 7 and 410


----------



## JD Dave

rooferdave;1088899 said:


> mr JD are you anywhere near Brampton? Speaking of army things, I am reroofing the old fire hall tower which is now an army facility by highway 7 and 410


I live not very far away from there. I'll pm you my cell #.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

rooferdave;1088899 said:


> mr JD are you anywhere near Brampton? Speaking of army things, I am reroofing the old fire hall tower which is now an army facility by highway 7 and 410


Now you got me thinking maybe I didnt meet you.... were you not the guy at daves gtg last year that brought the nacho salsa dip thingy? btw it was good!

Everyone was talking and I was eating all the nachos


----------



## musclecarboy

He was there, maybe he doesn't know the geographical relation between caledon and Brampton


----------



## Daner

Hey all I see snow way out therewesport
And maybe flurries this week:waving:


----------



## musclecarboy

Geez its getting old.....


----------



## creativedesigns

Daner;1089142 said:


> Hey all I see snow way out therewesport
> And maybe flurries this week:waving:


Snow wont stay tho. Grounds too warm!

Sorry Danner, please try again


----------



## rooferdave

MIDTOWNPC;1089042 said:


> Now you got me thinking maybe I didnt meet you.... were you not the guy at daves gtg last year that brought the nacho salsa dip thingy? btw it was good!
> 
> Everyone was talking and I was eating all the nachos


yes it was me but pristine was driving..I was the designated drinker that night! The dip is my wifes creation and I am bringing it this year too!


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1089165 said:


> Geez its getting old.....


You make my truck feel young... Today I looked and my 2004 has 102,000 on it and I was like holy geez this truck is getting old...Maby its cause this is the first truck I've ever owned out of 4 trucks that has ever gotten over the 100,000 km mark....


----------



## JD Dave

Picked my new airseeder up today and they had a cute little tractor to pull it with.


----------



## Triple L

Wow does that thing look like a beast!!!!

Is that a D series? I guess thats why its cute? LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1089254 said:


> Wow does that thing look like a beast!!!!
> 
> Is that a D series? I guess thats why its cute? LOL


Driving that tractor was like driviing something from the 70's even though it was brand new. It was very old school. The salesmen told me Deere makes them to compete with Kubota. We pulled it home with our tractor.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1089261 said:


> Driving that tractor was like driviing something from the 70's even though it was brand new. It was very old school. *The salesmen told me Deere makes them to compete with Kubota.* We pulled it home with our tractor.


ouch........


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1089202 said:


> You make my truck feel young... Today I looked and my 2004 has 102,000 on it and I was like holy geez this truck is getting old...Maby its cause this is the first truck I've ever owned out of 4 trucks that has ever gotten over the 100,000 km mark....


I could never keep a truck for 4 years without tinkering the hell outta it! I'm thinking of getting an Avalanche LTZ in the spring...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

because you want a useless SUV/Pickup sort of? haha


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1089294 said:


> because you want a useless SUV/Pickup sort of? haha


Useless in what sense (I know you would still put an 8611 on it, not me though!)? It is enough of a pickup when needed, but its not huge and bulky like my dually. Plus it looks sweet IMO


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I dunno, I just think a 1500 or F150 makes way more sense, get a full size cab, short box, then put the 86110 on it!


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1089291 said:


> I could never keep a truck for 4 years without tinkering the hell outta it! I'm thinking of getting an Avalanche LTZ in the spring...


I agree the new avalanches look sick!!! Without any of the plastic... That some people think look tuff, kinda like spraying the side of your truck with bed liner... Now all the suddon its tuff LOL

So your done with plowing after this season? That obviously isnt any type of plow rig...


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1089306 said:


> I dunno, I just think a 1500 or F150 makes way more sense, get a full size cab, short box, then put the 86110 on it!


There literally isn't any benefit of a Silverado 1500 over an Avalanche. I wouldn't use it like a truck, it would be transportation BUT I'm looking to buy a house next year in rough shape so I want a vehicle to pick up random stuff when fixing it up.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I actually have seen them with blades before. I think they made a 2500 one in the past.


----------



## cet

A friend of mine had the 1500 with a 860SW. He also had a Tahoe with a 8'6" Arctic.
He actually had 2 Avalanche's with plows, 2002 and 2005.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Was your friend Bob Green?


----------



## rooferdave

musclecarboy;1089046 said:


> He was there, maybe he doesn't know the geographical relation between caledon and Brampton


being an east end boy I get lost when I cross the 400


----------



## Grassman09

Saw a broken down Ford cube van on the 401 this am. Lost its dually and was resting nicely on its brake drum.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

You should have seen the other guy!!! GM was messed up, so was the dodge. Ford just had a couple bruises.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1089650 said:


> You should have seen the other guy!!! GM was messed up, so was the dodge. Ford just had a couple bruises.


Oh I dunno that didn't look like a simple CAA job... Yea my tire came off on the 401 in the middle of the express lanes can u send someone to put it back on..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

does anyone use a us postal address to ship items to buffalo and then pick them up
essentially saving the UPS broker fee?

other then "grandview's shed"

Im thinking about signing up for kinek. They have a us address you can ship to
they charge $5 a package to accept and $3 more for packages over 10lbs. items on skid are more.

anyone?


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1089654 said:


> does anyone use a us postal address to ship items to buffalo and then pick them up
> essentially saving the UPS broker fee?
> 
> other then "grandview's shed"
> 
> Im thinking about signing up for kinek. They have a us address you can ship to
> they charge $5 a package to accept and $3 more for packages over 10lbs. items on skid are more.
> 
> anyone?


I was going to sign up for that. Most about 90% ebay sales and such will only send to the address listed on your CC. Unless you get a us pre paid cc that you can load from home and load up with $$ when u know you are going to make a purchase. I think you can load them at western union & Money mart and you can get those cards in places like Wal Mart in the us.

That would be hand to have a us addy as most stuff qualifies for free shipping but when you say Canada they see $$$ in there eyes and rape you on shipping. I think Fedex included there broker fees in the shipping and UPS and Fedex does not charge broker on air express shipments they told me once.

I wouldn't want to see the bill to ship a bobcat by fedEx express air.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

speed bump number 1 - us address on a credit card... hmmm

speed bump number 2 - place i want to order from is on holidays from oct 15th to 28th...
which is when i will be in buffalo


I dont want to ship a bobcat... hahahahaha

when I ordered fender flares for my truck I got dinged like $85 on ups broker fees.
then again when I ordered a set of led tail lights.

most stuff comes ups ground.
I did order an exhaust for my truck and it came free shipping out of (woodstock ontario) but it was a us site. hottexhaust.com


----------



## JD Dave

I find USPS is the only way to ship into Canada.


----------



## DeVries

Any of you Ottawa guy's that are out the Hammond way and can send me picks of a machine can you P.M me?

Thanks


----------



## capitalsnow

*Machine*

what kinda of pictures ya need?


----------



## jayman3

I have a buddy that lives there what you need


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1089658 said:


> speed bump number 1 - us address on a credit card... hmmm
> 
> speed bump number 2 - place i want to order from is on holidays from oct 15th to 28th...
> which is when i will be in buffalo
> 
> I dont want to ship a bobcat... hahahahaha
> 
> when I ordered fender flares for my truck I got dinged like $85 on ups broker fees.
> then again when I ordered a set of led tail lights.
> 
> most stuff comes ups ground.
> I did order an exhaust for my truck and it came free shipping out of (woodstock ontario) but it was a us site. hottexhaust.com


They don't have a 304 stainless dual system for a CC-LB dually.... crap


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1089662 said:


> I find USPS is the only way to ship into Canada.


X2 and cheap too


----------



## DeVries

capitalsnow;1089689 said:


> what kinda of pictures ya need?


Apparently it's sold.:realmad:


----------



## cet

Most guys will ship USPS. If it's a store they might not because they have to go to the post office instead of UPS coming to them.


----------



## Triple L

Hay Dean - Here's a few pics of my latest project.... I actually found this blade, was 7', cut it down to 54"... should make a nice sidewalk plow... I figure my total investment for sandblast and powercoat and hoses will be about $400.... So the savings almost paid for the brand new miller 252 welder i just picked up... Not a bad deal... Just the only thing is, most people dont just find snowplows in the forest LOL

Can anyone tell what kinda quicktach that old dinosaur one is from? like how old is that? I've never seen one like that before..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

USPS that means I dont have to pay the brokers fees... 
what I have found is you get a call from UPS when your order is at the border and they go "oh its XXX to clear this how would you like to pay"

so you guys are saying that with usps it just arrives? 



musclecar - call and ask... my friend had to call cause they didnt have his megacab listed but they got it.
and good hottexhaust coupon code... casue you will find they have them out there and you can get 15% off also. when I ordered I got... 15% off and free shipping. my friend got 15% off and a cold air intake.. but the cold air was a month later arriving.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1089715 said:


> They don't have a 304 stainless dual system for a CC-LB dually.... crap


Why would you buy a full stainless exhaust for a truck thats already 6 years old? Do you really plan on keeping it for that much longer? I dont think you'll get your money out of that...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1089794 said:


> Hay Dean - Here's a few pics of my latest project.... I actually found this blade, was 7', cut it down to 54"... should make a nice sidewalk plow... I figure my total investment for sandblast and powercoat and hoses will be about $400.... So the savings almost paid for the brand new miller 252 welder i just picked up... Not a bad deal... Just the only thing is, most people dont just find snowplows in the forest LOL
> 
> Can anyone tell what kinda quicktach that old dinosaur one is from? like how old is that? I've never seen one like that before..


SWEET!

Make up a set of small pusher type skiis that go on each end so that it goes over the sidewalk cracks. 
Im not sure if it trips of not but the way the blade goes to the cutting edge is \ / which will keep the berm of the snow off the sidewalk and on the grass. I was actaully going to say you should put a pc of rubber on each side of the blade cause once the berm gets too big its hard to get the snow over.

I dont know how to weld. I can micro-solder circut boards. lol

I paid like $300 for my stainless exhaust. on my 99 and $350 for my stainless on my 03


----------



## Triple L

I use the inverted snowblower for everything, this is kinda just something cool to have...Im sure we'll use it.. But it gave me a good excuse to buy a welder LOL

I got 2 plows now, a set of forks and a bucket.... Only thing i need now is the actual tractor LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1089794 said:


> Hay Dean - Here's a few pics of my latest project.... I actually found this blade, was 7', cut it down to 54"... should make a nice sidewalk plow... I figure my total investment for sandblast and powercoat and hoses will be about $400.... So the savings almost paid for the brand new miller 252 welder i just picked up... Not a bad deal... Just the only thing is, most people dont just find snowplows in the forest LOL
> 
> Can anyone tell what kinda quicktach that old dinosaur one is from? like how old is that? I've never seen one like that before..


Nice welder and plow.


----------



## Triple L

Funniest thing today... Alot of time over the 2 ways we say Holy ****, I think i just ran over the blade!!! Along with alot of other words when you run into something and the blade trips over pretty harsh... LOL

But today, I just had everything tacked on and wanted to test it out on a sidewalk, so i was leaving the shop with it on the skidsteer, full speed and went over a little bump... What do you know, the welds let loose and sure enough, I ran over the blade LOL!!! Well, its not just a saying to me anymore LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1089814 said:


> Funniest thing today... Alot of time over the 2 ways we say Holy ****, I think i just ran over the blade!!! Along with alot of other words when you run into something and the blade trips over pretty harsh... LOL
> 
> But today, I just had everything tacked on and wanted to test it out on a sidewalk, so i was leaving the shop with it on the skidsteer, full speed and went over a little bump... Want do you know, the welds let loose and sure enough, I ran over the blade LOL!!! Well, its not just a saying to me anymore LOL


And your not hard on stuff. LOL


----------



## cet

USPS comes to the door. We have those mailboxes at the end of the street so if it doesn't fit in the box they leave you a notice and go and pick it up. So far every thing USPS has come duty free.


----------



## cet

Chad that looks like a fun project.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1089840 said:


> Chad that looks like a fun project.


Thanks guys, it wasnt too fun putting it all back together the second time LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1089804 said:


> Why would you buy a full stainless exhaust for a truck thats already 6 years old? Do you really plan on keeping it for that much longer? I dont think you'll get your money out of that...


What should I get?


----------



## musclecarboy

I like this: $533, free shipping http://hottexhaust.com/detail.asp?product_id=16931

Is the difference between that one and the next level down ($350-ish) only the 5" polished tip?


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1089851 said:


> What should I get?


I bought direct from mbrp... since there made in ontario to begin with...
http://mbrpautomotive.com/product_info.php?products_id=337

I would buy the muffler delete pipe also, its wayy to quite with it on...

You dont want a magnaflow to begin with, Lynden Jeff was pretty disappointed with his when compared to myn...


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1089865 said:


> I bought direct from mbrp... since there made in ontario to begin with...
> http://mbrpautomotive.com/product_info.php?products_id=337
> 
> I would buy the muffler delete pipe also, its wayy to quite with it on...


Hmmm. Nice. I have to replace the pass side dually fender first, so I'm not sure if I'll put the exhaust on in the fall or just not bother. I keep debating if I should just keep this truck or not. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

musclecarboy;1089872 said:


> Hmmm. Nice. I have to replace the pass side dually fender first, so I'm not sure if I'll put the exhaust on in the fall or just not bother. I keep debating if I should just keep this truck or not. Decisions, decisions....


here is a 10% off coupon code
when you click add to cart.. you will see enter coupon code.

copy and paste this superhonda

10% and free shipping.

are you not plowing anymore or something?


----------



## A Man

JD Dave;1089821 said:


> And your not hard on stuff. LOL


You're right, he's just hard on my stuff


----------



## JD Dave

A Man;1090329 said:


> You're right, he's just hard on my stuff


I think he might be easier on your stuff then you. LOL


----------



## A Man

JD Dave;1090411 said:


> I think he might be easier on your stuff then you. LOL


Goes without saying!


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1090411 said:


> I think he might be easier on your stuff then you. LOL


Adam comes back the other day with my truck.... "O ya Chad, your truck runs REAL GOOD!!!" :laughing:

HAHAHA, Its all good... Its not like I intentionally drove over the plow with the skid


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

So if everyone set for winter? We still are waiting to hear about a few decent sized contracts... I don't know what could possibly take them this long... they have had the numbers for weeks.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1090641 said:


> So if everyone set for winter? We still are waiting to hear about a few decent sized contracts... I don't know what could possible take them this long... they have had the numbers for weeks.


Set . I just need to buy treated salt and put my bins out at the sites. And I have to repair my plow wing. And change the hydro fluid. Crap, maybe not so set!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Still waiting on a few too Jon.

Started getting salters ready last week...plows will be this week and next.

Still have 3 landscape jobs to finish before the end of the year.

What do you guys think about this salt truck? Wished it was auto...

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-cars-trucks-1996-International-8100-W0QQAdIdZ236264134

For those of you who may be interested....Fluid Film is on sale at TSC this week for $10 a can...regularly $15.00. Like Frank's hot sauce...'I put that sh!t on everything!".


----------



## GMC Driver

Triple L;1089865 said:


> I bought direct from mbrp... since there made in ontario to begin with...


I found it was cheaper to order my MBRP out of the US then get it direct. Strange, but true...


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1090675 said:


> Still waiting on a few too Jon.
> 
> Started getting salters ready last week...plows will be this week and next.
> 
> Still have 3 landscape jobs to finish before the end of the year.
> 
> What do you guys think about this salt truck? Wished it was auto...
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-cars-trucks-1996-International-8100-W0QQAdIdZ236264134
> 
> For those of you who may be interested....Fluid Film is on sale at TSC this week for $10 a can...regularly $15.00. Like Frank's hot sauce...'I put that sh!t on everything!".


That looks like a pretty good truck for the price.


GMC Driver;1090766 said:


> I found it was cheaper to order my MBRP out of the US then get it direct. Strange, but true...


I told the guy at MBRP that and then he gave me dealer pricing. The funny part it was still a little more then the US price.


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;1090675 said:


> Still waiting on a few too Jon.
> 
> Started getting salters ready last week...plows will be this week and next.
> 
> Still have 3 landscape jobs to finish before the end of the year.
> 
> What do you guys think about this salt truck? Wished it was auto...
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-cars-trucks-1996-International-8100-W0QQAdIdZ236264134
> 
> For those of you who may be interested....Fluid Film is on sale at TSC this week for $10 a can...regularly $15.00. Like Frank's hot sauce...'I put that sh!t on everything!".


After buying my C6500 last year I don't think I want anymore standard trucks.


----------



## cet

GMC Driver;1090766 said:


> I found it was cheaper to order my MBRP out of the US then get it direct. Strange, but true...


When I went to Chicago a few years back they were selling Arctic plows for $2995, the same plow was $5195 here in Newmarket. The dealer here told me his cost was more then that.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1090773 said:


> When I went to Chicago a few years back they were selling Arctic plows for $2995, the same plow was $5195 here in Newmarket. The dealer here told me his cost was more then that.


If only I had a quarter for every time I've heard you say that.:waving:


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1090775 said:


> If only I had a quarter for every time I've heard you say that.:waving:


You would probably just spend it, and right now I need every quarter I have.payup


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;1090772 said:


> After buying my C6500 last year I don't think I want anymore standard trucks.


I hear you.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I don't know how you guys do it with Manual. Coffee, plow, F and R, sandwich, who has enough hands.


----------



## TLG99

Pristine PM ltd;1090641 said:


> So if everyone set for winter? We still are waiting to hear about a few decent sized contracts... I don't know what could possibly take them this long... they have had the numbers for weeks.


We are pretty much set for our contracts. Just waiting on one more, which is right next to an existing contract of ours, so no problem putting it in the mix if we should get it. Never understood why property managers do not insist that their board meetings happen well in advance of Nov. 15th. (the official start of most contracts for me)

As far as having plows, salters etc. ready........yeah right,lol. Lots of small jobs left to finish, leaf clean-ups are in full swing, moved into a new shop this spring (alot of organizing before the snow flies) etc., etc. Plus, we seem to get rained out at least once a week lately.

Going to be a very busy month.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1090776 said:


> You would probably just spend it, and right now I need every quarter I have.payup


True enough. I also hate manual transmissions but I get to drive one all winter.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1091217 said:


> True enough. I also hate manual transmissions but I get to drive one all winter.


The only reason why Daves hates it is when he climbs in his pickup the first thing he does it smash his foot off the floor thinking there was a clutch LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

TLG99;1091187 said:


> We are pretty much set for our contracts. Just waiting on one more, which is right next to an existing contract of ours, so no problem putting it in the mix if we should get it. Never understood why property managers do not insist that their board meetings happen well in advance of Nov. 15th. (the official start of most contracts for me)
> 
> As far as having plows, salters etc. ready........yeah right,lol. Lots of small jobs left to finish, leaf clean-ups are in full swing, moved into a new shop this spring (alot of organizing before the snow flies) etc., etc. Plus, we seem to get rained out at least once a week lately.
> 
> Going to be a very busy month.


Leaves are at least falling fast, we are hoping that this week is our last week of cutting. It annoying still having all the equipment with us when it is such a leaf heavy time.

I am not looking forward to the set up of winter. I just know it will be rushed even though we always plan well, it doesn't matter. There will always be that last fall cleanup to do, and that will stop us from putting on the salters till the last min, then all of a sudden one won't work!


----------



## cet

Triple L;1091220 said:


> The only reason why Daves hates it is when he climbs in his pickup the first thing he does it smash his foot off the floor thinking there was a clutch LOL


It's worse when you think your driving an automatic and stall it coming to a stop.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1091220 said:


> The only reason why Daves hates it is when he climbs in his pickup the first thing he does it smash his foot off the floor thinking there was a clutch LOL


At least I can drive a standard Mr G. or is it Mr G2. LOL


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1091273 said:


> At least I can drive a standard Mr G. or is it Mr G2. LOL


Whats license class have to do with it... Put me in your sterling and I'll drive that sucker just fine... Atleast I can back up a trailer unlike someone i know


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1091275 said:


> Whats license class have to do with it... Put me in your sterling and I'll drive that sucker just fine... Atleast I can back up a trailer unlike someone i know


LOL When you've gone forward more then I've backed up we'll talk. Still laughing.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1091282 said:


> LOL When you've gone forward more then I've backed up we'll talk. Still laughing.


I guess I can't argue that one very much... As you do have alot of grey hair and are pretty old LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1091320 said:


> I guess I can't argue that one very much... As you do have alot of grey hair and are pretty old LOL


This is true. LOL


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1091320 said:


> I guess I can't argue that one very much... As you do have alot of grey hair and are pretty old LOL


Easy with the Grey hair comment  you'll have some too one day!


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;1091367 said:


> Easy with the Grey hair comment  you'll have some too one day!


Its coming already... along with the hairline that looks like im older then Dave :crying:


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1091372 said:


> Its coming already... along with the hairline that looks like im older then Dave :crying:


Wait untill you get married and have kids.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Hey Dave...you been busy spraying that sh!t onto your fields lately? I almost threw up all over my truck when I passed a freshly sh!t sprayed field this afternoon...we need some type of warning system in place.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Frost forcasted tonight in the tropics... 1st of the fall. Beans are all off the local fields, wheat is in and tonight I saw them combining corn.... Winter will be here before you know it !!! 

Farmers Alminac is looking very white and cold this winter season.... What's everyone thinking???


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*We've had frost 3 times here in the past 2 weeks..... I liked it.... the white stuff aint far off!payup*_


----------



## DeVries

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1091481 said:


> Frost forcasted tonight in the tropics... 1st of the fall. Beans are all off the local fields, wheat is in and tonight I saw them combining corn.... Winter will be here before you know it !!!
> 
> Farmers Alminac is looking very white and cold this winter season.... What's everyone thinking???


I'm finding that the fall is slow in coming. We've had three frosts so far but the grass keeps growing and the leaves are taking their time.

As far as winter I think we will get a late start with the snow, maybe mid December and it's going to be a few snow falls and then nothing for a while. One of those winters were you wish it would snow again so you got something to do.

If it's going to snow I hope the amounts will be worth it none of this barely 5cm's stuff again, I hate those.


----------



## ff1221

Middle of November still makes me nervous after 2 years ago, hate to get half way through a landscape project and have it disappear until late March or April, hard on the pocket book.


----------



## TLG99

DeVries;1091584 said:


> I'm finding that the fall is slow in coming. We've had three frosts so far but the grass keeps growing and the leaves are taking their time.
> 
> As far as winter I think we will get a late start with the snow, maybe mid December and it's going to be a few snow falls and then nothing for a while. One of those winters were you wish it would snow again so you got something to do.
> 
> If it's going to snow I hope the amounts will be worth it none of this barely 5cm's stuff again, I hate those.


Yeah, I agree fall is a bit slow coming in. There are leaves down on every property each week, but still a ton on the trees. The grass, although slowing down a bit, continues to grow. The overnight temps are around 3, 4 degrees here which is good, but with daytime highs of 13, 14 with sun and rain mixed in, things continue to grow. Heck, even some annual gardens are too nice to remove yet.

I disagree with your winter prediction though. I anticipate the weather turning very cold when November rolls in and our first push (or salt run at least) occurring right around the 15th of the month. Lots of snow this year! (We are about 85% contract, so I hope I'm wrong, but I believe were due)


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1091472 said:


> Hey Dave...you been busy spraying that sh!t onto your fields lately? I almost threw up all over my truck when I passed a freshly sh!t sprayed field this afternoon...we need some type of warning system in place.


No we don't have any crap to spread. The neighbours on the other hand have been spreading it across the road from my house for the past few weeks. I agree it catches you off gaurd sometimes.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Dont know if I posted this before but does anyone know of a local source for pickup truck beds?


----------



## DeVries

JohnnyRoyale;1091955 said:


> Dont know if I posted this before but does anyone know of a local source for pickup truck beds?


Maybe try a upfitter for coffee truck bodies. Other than that Battlefield takes them off of new trucks and puts the flat decks on them, I'm sure a call to them will lead you in the right direction.


----------



## Triple L

JohnnyRoyale;1091955 said:


> Dont know if I posted this before but does anyone know of a local source for pickup truck beds?


I'd try checking kijiji


----------



## pusher21

musclecarboy;1088095 said:


> I was in the west end today.. wow major accidents. 410 north near Steeles, a little hot wheels size acura hit a Durango head-on.... not pretty. Then Hurontario/Burnhamthrope a car smoked a concrete pole. I'll keep east of 427 for a while!


yea nobody know hows to drive in Brampton


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

DeVries;1091999 said:


> Maybe try a upfitter for coffee truck bodies. Other than that Battlefield takes them off of new trucks and puts the flat decks on them, I'm sure a call to them will lead you in the right direction.


I figured most of them began as cab and chassis...still worth a try-thanks.



Triple L;1092004 said:


> I'd try checking kijiji


did that.



pusher21;1092073 said:


> yea nobody know hows to drive in Brampton


The 400 is just as bad...saw a jackknifed pickup pulling a van facing northbound on the southbound lanes with the van flipped on its side against the jersey barrier this afternoon at King, and on my way up another roll over on the Northbound side just north of highway 9. The winters can get pretty brutal on that highway but it was sunny and dry today.


----------



## pusher21

Yea I heard about the rollover at hwy 9 today. The 400 is a bad highway, youre going slow if your doing 120


----------



## musclecarboy

pusher21;1092129 said:


> Yea I heard about the rollover at hwy 9 today. The 400 is a bad highway, youre going slow if your doing 120


My issue with speeding is people with a lack of confidence. Ontario's driving tests are too damn easy. You practically need a whole year of school and practise to get a license in some Euro countries but their crash #'s per capita show its worthwhile. Way too many people die in preventable auto accidents in north america.


----------



## Jaynen

I almost passed the first time haha.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I took my G2 exit twice.... stupid Oshawa. The one way streets kept messing me up. First time I left from a one way to a one way, cars were parked up ahead so I turned into the second lane in: Fail!
2nd time, two way to a one way, you are basically supposed to turn like a question mark. Fail! I swear, I am actually a good driver, it was Oshawa's fault.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1092219 said:


> I took my G2 exit twice.... stupid Oshawa. The one way streets kept messing me up. First time I left from a one way to a one way, cars were parked up ahead so I turned into the second lane in: Fail!
> 2nd time, two way to a one way, you are basically supposed to turn like a question mark. Fail! I swear, I am actually a good driver, it was Oshawa's fault.


Yeah sure sure. What was that comment from before about coffee, cell phone, sandwich, etc? LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, exactly! Safe!


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

TLG99;1091858 said:


> Yeah, I agree fall is a bit slow coming in. There are leaves down on every property each week, but still a ton on the trees. The grass, although slowing down a bit, continues to grow. The overnight temps are around 3, 4 degrees here which is good, but with daytime highs of 13, 14 with sun and rain mixed in, things continue to grow. Heck, even some annual gardens are too nice to remove yet.
> 
> I disagree with your winter prediction though. I anticipate the weather turning very cold when November rolls in and our first push (or salt run at least) occurring right around the 15th of the month. Lots of snow this year! (We are about 85% contract, so I hope I'm wrong, but I believe were due)


_* Anyone notice fall differences in different areas? So far here is guelph..... most trees are bare.... we have had 3 frosts, been below 0 4 times and 2 nights ago we were at a windchill of -3! I cant remember where the wife heard it on t.v. but some weather in toronto was saying that they expected snow around mid november! I thought the farmers almanac said that southern ontario was going to be smack dab in the middle of a wintry battle zone?*_


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Bring it on!!

Anyone renew their insurance lately? Any significant increases? Mine renews next week, other quotes and renewal quote are coming in this week.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Our latest addition...85 international s/a, 5 speed gasser with tailgate salter. Isn't she beautiful?









JK...it was our first s/a dump truck. Great memories...truck drove like a tank, gas engine with oil bath filter which liked catching fire on occasion, heat was non existent (except for the engine fires and the flamethower exhaust)...ended up selling it to a farmer from kitchener area for what i paid it 3 years later.


----------



## DeVries

JohnnyRoyale;1092383 said:


> Bring it on!!
> 
> Anyone renew their insurance lately? Any significant increases? Mine renews next week, other quotes and renewal quote are coming in this week.


Ours comes up next month, no claims so I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1092388 said:


> Our latest addition...85 international s/a, 5 speed gasser with tailgate salter. Isn't she beautiful?
> 
> View attachment 81466
> 
> 
> JK...it was our first s/a dump truck. Great memories...truck drove like a tank, gas engine with oil bath filter which liked catching fire on occasion, heat was non existent (except for the engine fires and the flamethower exhaust)...ended up selling it to a farmer from kitchener area for what i paid it 3 years later.


We still have a 74 Ford tandem gas with a 5+4 that is our water truck. Only has 60,000 original miles. We say every year this is it's last but when it only goes 300 miles/year it just keeps plugging along. I think I might bet Chad he can't drive this truck. A 5+4 transmission is a job in itself.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1092383 said:


> Bring it on!!
> 
> Anyone renew their insurance lately? Any significant increases? Mine renews next week, other quotes and renewal quote are coming in this week.


My company proposed a 10% increase so I proposed to switch. They kept my rates level. The truck part dropped by about $1,000/yr because an accident I have is now 2 years old


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1092219 said:


> I took my G2 exit twice.... stupid Oshawa. The one way streets kept messing me up. First time I left from a one way to a one way, cars were parked up ahead so I turned into the second lane in: Fail!
> 2nd time, two way to a one way, you are basically supposed to turn like a question mark. Fail! I swear, I am actually a good driver, it was Oshawa's fault.


You are also a speeder from what I hear.:laughing:


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1092435 said:


> You are also a speeder from what I hear.:laughing:


With a half dozen trucks and 50 guys, I'm sure it gets busy


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

??? Who sees me drive???


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Think Chad can run one of these?? Dont know too many people who can.


----------



## Triple L

JohnnyRoyale;1092441 said:


> Think Chad can run one of these?? Dont know too many people who can.


Heck that looks like me plowing snow with the ebling.... I shift with my left hand 90% of the time to begin with... No problem....


----------



## Triple L

JohnnyRoyale;1092388 said:


> .ended up selling it to a farmer from kitchener area for what i paid it 3 years later.


It seems like all the old dinosaurs end up in this great little town


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

what the heck would this be used for? deliveries of some sort?

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...o-Converstion-Pickup-Truck-W0QQAdIdZ237112163

Front wheel drive? It would be awesome for the sidewalk guy. I dont think I would ever want to repair it though.


----------



## Jaynen

Just roll grandma on her wheel chair right in then throw on a tarp so she doesn't get blasted by the snow in the winter time when your goin down the 401.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

my little kubota would have fit perfect in there.



seems like the trucks are comming out of the wood work 
they are all going forsale on kijiji.
either people are buying newer for some writeoffs or didnt get the contracts and everything is going for sale.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1092463 said:


> what the heck would this be used for? deliveries of some sort?
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...o-Converstion-Pickup-Truck-W0QQAdIdZ237112163
> 
> Front wheel drive? It would be awesome for the sidewalk guy. I dont think I would ever want to repair it though.


That is a really really cool truck! Would be pretty sick for maintenance to... 48" walkbehind in there with a mulch kit and away you go!

Too bad I dont like dodges and more then 2 pickups in general... Insurance becomes a - is this even worth it beyond 2 trucks in my situtation... maby once i turn 25 that might be a little different...


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1092485 said:


> That is a really really cool truck! Would be pretty sick for maintenance to... 48" walkbehind in there with a mulch kit and away you go!
> 
> Too bad I dont like dodges and more then 2 pickups in general... Insurance becomes a - is this even worth it beyond 2 trucks in my situtation... maby once i turn 25 that might be a little different...


If you don't mind me asking, how much do you pay for your insurance? Mine is around $8k/yr including full coverage on my truck and 2mil liability with snow plowing.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1092490 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much do you pay for your insurance? Mine is around $8k/yr including full coverage on my truck and 2mil liability with snow plowing.


$5040 including full coverage for my 04-3500 and 09-2500HD with new vehicle replacement and thats including contractors insurance for mowing, landscaping, plowing (2mil) and includes insurance for both my riding mowers and a few smaller tools... Once I add that 3rd truck it goes up stupid tho for some reason, like $365 - $400 a month for the 3rd truck so I said F that pretty quick


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1092502 said:


> $5040 including full coverage for my 04-3500 and 09-2500HD with new vehicle replacement and thats including contractors insurance for mowing, landscaping, plowing (2mil) and includes insurance for both my riding mowers and a few smaller tools... Once I add that 3rd truck it goes up stupid tho for some reason, like $365 - $400 a month for the 3rd truck so I said F that pretty quick


That's not too bad for a third truck if you can make a solid $800-1000 per week. My opinion is you should pocket $50k per truck after all expenses. The biz doesn't seem worth it otherwise.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Some jobs we just did.....


----------



## KLC777

Nice work Cedar Grounds. You do some sand blasting too?


----------



## CGM Inc.

KLC777;1092536 said:


> Nice work Cedar Grounds. You do some sand blasting too?


no we don't, angle grinder :waving:
Will get painted the next couple weeks ready for winter.
Added about another yard to it.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1092438 said:


> With a half dozen trucks and 50 guys, I'm sure it gets busy


So what's your point?


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1092509 said:


> That's not too bad for a third truck if you can make a solid $800-1000 per week. My opinion is you should pocket $50k per truck after all expenses. The biz doesn't seem worth it otherwise.


50k, is this all year round? Maybe when your small it's possible but when you get bigger it's next to impssible to make 50k clear from a pickup. Also when your starting up unless someone gives you some great contracts it hard to even gross 50k.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1092640 said:


> it's next to impssible to make 50k clear from a pickup.


I would have to agree.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Cedar Grounds;1092562 said:


> no we don't, angle grinder :waving:
> Will get painted the next couple weeks ready for winter.
> Added about another yard to it.


Nice work.
You going to be adding any legs to the front of that addition on the salter for some support?
I had a vision of that snapping off and crushing the back of the cab.


----------



## DeVries

JohnnyRoyale;1091955 said:


> Dont know if I posted this before but does anyone know of a local source for pickup truck beds?


Battlefield Stoney creek has two new ones in their yard if you are still intersted. Saw them today.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Thanks...called them, and they are not for sale. 
Found one in Barrie brand new for $2500.00
Kills me to know they're being sold in the states for $1200.00


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1092525 said:


> Some jobs we just did.....


It's about time you got that job done. I remember help digging that area out for the hot tub.:realmad: You need a mini x.. Ask Santa if he will get you one for next spring.

musclecarboy

You do 50'000k profit off your one truck? Why on earth did you go for an office job. Why didn't you just get a few more trucks so you can make a good 100'000 or 150'000. That's a pipe dream of an idea you go there.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1092647 said:


> Nice work.
> You going to be adding any legs to the front of that addition on the salter for some support?
> I had a vision of that snapping off and crushing the back of the cab.


its a 12' bed and the salter is 9'......answer is no


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1092730 said:


> It's about time you got that job done. I remember help digging that area out for the hot tub.:realmad: You need a mini x.. Ask Santa if he will get you one for next spring.


that's what it is.....already started looking around for one.


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1092741 said:


> that's what it is.....already started looking around for one.


Can i borrow it.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1092730 said:


> You do 50'000k profit off your one truck? Why on earth did you go for an office job. Why didn't you just get a few more trucks so you can make a good 100'000 or 150'000. That's a pipe dream of an idea you go there.


Wow, its been a really really really really really long time since I agreed with you....


----------



## Grassman09

Don't worry I wont let it go to my head.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

! See, that go-carting paid off! You guys tied!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1092813 said:


> ! See, that go-carting paid off! You guys tied!


HAA! Must be getting close to winter...everyones in a good mood.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1092640 said:


> 50k, is this all year round? Maybe when your small it's possible but when you get bigger it's next to impssible to make 50k clear from a pickup. Also when your starting up unless someone gives you some great contracts it hard to even gross 50k.


Yeah it drops QUICK as you add trucks I can imagine. I'm talking all year, plowing and maintenance. I'm not trying to brag or whatever so please don't take this the wrong way, but yes I clear more than $50k a year with my truck. '08 and '09 wasn't amazing since I was in High School but for '10 it will be over 50k. Obviously we have our up's and down's, I'm not saying it was all rosy for me because there were bad months in there for sure.

Another thing, I don't rent a shop or have payments on anything which is a MAJOR factor of what you keep in your pocket.

Please forgive me if this offends any of you guys with larger companies, keep in mind its coming from a small operation.


----------



## musclecarboy

Grassman09;1092730 said:


> It's about time you got that job done. I remember help digging that area out for the hot tub.:realmad: You need a mini x.. Ask Santa if he will get you one for next spring.
> 
> musclecarboy
> 
> You do 50'000k profit off your one truck? Why on earth did you go for an office job. Why didn't you just get a few more trucks so you can make a good 100'000 or 150'000. That's a pipe dream of an idea you go there.


Its pretty clear the profit isn't linear once you get to a certain extent because increased overhead is required along with rising revenue. My main reason for leaving and opening a biz outside of construction industry is the scalability. I looked at people 20 years down the road and tried to decide if I want to follow that same path and the answer was no, so why continue down that path since its VERY easy for me to pick up and go now while my biz is still small.


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1092824 said:


> I looked at people 20 years down the road and tried to decide if I want to follow that same path and the answer was no, so why continue down that path since its VERY easy for me to pick up and go now while my biz is still small.


My mentor spends his winters in Cuba, still enjoys the summer grading and hauling at 63. Quotes jobs in his mecedes convertible.


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1092824 said:


> Its pretty clear the profit isn't linear once you get to a certain extent because increased overhead is required along with rising revenue. My main reason for leaving and opening a biz outside of construction industry is the scalability. I looked at people 20 years down the road and tried to decide if I want to follow that same path and the answer was no, so why continue down that path since its VERY easy for me to pick up and go now while my biz is still small.


What was it that scared you about being in Business 20years? You have to be doing something right to clear 50 plus why wouldn't you just want to take that motto and apply it to a larger scale? payuppayup

I know of people that want to do the opposite. Grow there business to a reasonable size and franchise it out at some point in time. This person offered to buy the few residentials I do in my immediate area that he hopes he can cash in on some day.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1092824 said:


> I looked at people 20 years down the road and tried to decide if I want to follow that same path and the answer was no, so why continue down that path since its VERY easy for me to pick up and go now while my biz is still small.


What you did was good as you could pack it in very easily...

If you dont mind, what didnt you like with what you seen 20 years down the road?

I think about stuff like this all the time,


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1092813 said:


> ! See, that go-carting paid off! You guys tied!


That was pretty funny, your text was also. LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I try, humour is all I have these days!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

20 years from now...

the dodge will have 300 000kms but that will be for the second time around the odometer 

maybe ill get on 'the apprentice' by then




it was announced the lcbo wants to build a 12000sqft building across the road from me. with a new nofrills. ill have the beer store beside me and the lcbo across the road. if it passes, you'll find me on the roof celebrating and it wont be far to take back the empties.


----------



## cet

20 years from now I won't be working.


----------



## PrecisionSnow

Hi folks. We're still on for Thursday 5pm-10ish at my place. The weather looks reasonable, too 

If you can let me know if you are coming that we be great. If you can only stop in for bit, or later that's fine too. Some will be arriving early, and some later. If it is a last minute thing for you, still stop by if you're up for it!

Hope to see some new faces pumpkin:

Hope some eastern Ontario periodic get-togethers take off over the next year or so!


----------



## Triple L

I'm seeing snow in tonights forcast!!! not that it will actually stick but it'll be cool to see


----------



## Neige

There is nothing better than a little white, to get the green going.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Crazy! I am hoping nothing till after Christmas!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Neige;1093247 said:


> There is nothing better than a little white, to get the green going.


Yeah, green going away from me! Stupid salt in!!!


----------



## Triple L

Neige;1093247 said:


> There is nothing better than a little white, to get the green going.


This little bit of white is really gonna get me going over at the green dealership and be telling agraturf a whole bunch of  LOL... Unbelievable those guys... My 3720 was suppost to be in 3 weeks ago today, and now that its in, they just remembered to order all the dealer installed options for it so now im waiting up to 10 days on that.... I've never dealt with such a upside down backwards lieing and BS'ing F'd up company in my life.... Worst buying experience out of ALL the crap i own... Well beyond pathetic... EFS from now on... Thats my rant for the day...

JD Dave's next post will be - I told you so....... LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We are looking at ordering something today from the factory, we will be lucky to have it up-fitted by the end of December. I thought everything was computerized and came quickly.


----------



## DeVries

Pristine PM ltd;1093255 said:


> Crazy! I am hoping nothing till after Christmas!


Ditto


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Triple L;1093258 said:


> This little bit of white is really gonna get me going over at the green dealership and be telling agraturf a whole bunch of  LOL... Unbelievable those guys... My 3720 was suppost to be in 3 weeks ago today, and now that its in, they just remembered to order all the dealer installed options for it so now im waiting up to 10 days on that.... I've never dealt with such a upside down backwards lieing and BS'ing F'd up company in my life.... Worst buying experience out of ALL the crap i own... Well beyond pathetic... EFS from now on... Thats my rant for the day...
> 
> JD Dave's next post will be - I told you so....... LOL


Now you know why so many people in these parts call them Agraturd


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1093060 said:


> 20 years from now I won't be working.


you dont work now :laughing:

Im just kidding... I can only imagine the amount of work you do.


----------



## Triple L

Bigfoot Brent;1093337 said:


> Now you know why so many people in these parts call them Agraturd


Haha I like that one!!!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Triple L;1093239 said:


> I'm seeing snow in tonights forcast!!! not that it will actually stick but it'll be cool to see


It was snowing up here a few minutes ago...BIG FLAKES!!! Funny thing is I was on my way to drop off a grass cutting tender.


----------



## Daner

I Just saw Old Skully Up town at the Beer Store....With his plow on his1/2 ton:waving:


----------



## schrader

Triple L;1093258 said:


> This little bit of white is really gonna get me going over at the green dealership and be telling agraturf a whole bunch of  LOL... Unbelievable those guys... My 3720 was suppost to be in 3 weeks ago today, and now that its in, they just remembered to order all the dealer installed options for it so now im waiting up to 10 days on that.... I've never dealt with such a upside down backwards lieing and BS'ing F'd up company in my life.... Worst buying experience out of ALL the crap i own... Well beyond pathetic... EFS from now on... Thats my rant for the day...
> 
> JD Dave's next post will be - I told you so....... LOL


I had my 6420 in the local JD dealership for six weeks to repack a loader cylinder. When I got it back to the shop the hyd fluid was down 15 liters. You think they would check that before it left the shop Thank god they got bought out by Huron tractor.


----------



## RAZOR

It has been snowing pretty good over the past 15 minutes that the lawns are turning white around here.


----------



## Neige

RAZOR;1093570 said:


> It has been snowing pretty good over the past 15 minutes that the lawns are turning white around here.


Right on, show us some pics.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Ray is just 10 minutes north of me...funny how it differs just a few kms away...they'll get hammered in snow, and we get a couple of inches. Its more wet than white here now.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1093441 said:


> you dont work now :laughing:
> 
> Im just kidding... I can only imagine the amount of work you do.


You must of been talking about my Wife.

Chad I bought my skid from Agraturf and lets say their not on my Christmas card list.


----------



## Grassman09

RAZOR;1093570 said:


> It has been snowing pretty good over the past 15 minutes that the lawns are turning white around here.


He's Alive.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1093258 said:


> This little bit of white is really gonna get me going over at the green dealership and be telling agraturf a whole bunch of  LOL... Unbelievable those guys... My 3720 was suppost to be in 3 weeks ago today, and now that its in, they just remembered to order all the dealer installed options for it so now im waiting up to 10 days on that.... I've never dealt with such a upside down backwards lieing and BS'ing F'd up company in my life.... Worst buying experience out of ALL the crap i own... Well beyond pathetic... EFS from now on... Thats my rant for the day...
> 
> JD Dave's next post will be - I told you so....... LOL


I will say EFS is a pleasure to deal with and their sevice department is second to none. They also have 24 hr road service for snow which is covered under warranty. I told you so. LOL


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Big white fluffy flakes are falling!!!!!!!! To bad it wont staypayup*_


----------



## heather lawn spray

Snow on steps and picnic table, about as thick as frost, nothing on ground. Temp got to 0.5 overnight


----------



## Mr.Markus

Definitely.... frost on the pumpkins this morning.


----------



## ff1221

Cloudy, rainy and crappy along the lake, definately no snow.


----------



## JD Dave

Snow dec 1st will be early enough.


----------



## cet

It's white of the roof's here and part of the lawn's. 
I have 1 contract I'm waiting to hear back from so maybe this will get things going.

Dec. 23 would be early enough for me.payup


----------



## KSikkema

We have about an inch on the ground this morning, but nothing sticking to concrete or asphault. Looks nice though! Timing was just right, b/c yesterday I finally got my plow in the shop to check everything over and do a fluid flush for this year. I am also going to put some Silverstar headlight bulbs in and see if that makes much of a difference. My truck has Phillips X-treme Power bulbs in the low beams and I can't say enough good about them. The only problem is they don't make them in every bulb number so I can't put them in the highs.


----------



## RAZOR

This is what we woke up to this morning in Barrie. It is sticking to the lawns not the driveways.


----------



## snakecheck

Nothing yet in Toronto, but I will be driving thru Barrie on my way up North to the cottage near Dorset, Ontario this evening, and maybe there will still be a bit there. Guess I had better get my new rear-mount blower attached to my Kubota! (It will be a real adventure, taking the backhoe off of my BX25 for the first time, and attaching the new blower for the first time! Oops! My backhoe dolly from BXpanded.com hasn't arrived just yet, so I may have to wait for another weekend.)


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1092446 said:


> Heck that looks like me plowing snow with the ebling.... I shift with my left hand 90% of the time to begin with... No problem....


With the window down!


----------



## schrader

Wasaga Beach had 15cm + on the ground, trees down power out and nothing commercial plowed. 2p.m and still not even close to melting off, so much for the 2cm EC called for.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Most of its gone here now. Had 4 inches on my truck this morning, walkways were almost covered up-grass had a couple of inches on it.

Had my SCFG insurance renewal meeting this morning...no increase from last year's rates. I am meeting with another provider on monday morning and she gave a ballpark price (not knowing what i'm currently paying) and I have already realized a savings of approximately $9,000 a year-told her she's going to have to do better to get my business.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I always suspected that they all talked, you just proved that may not be true in all cases! Nice freaking savings.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Couple nice 6420 Deere tractors with plows for sale at Stewarts...what do you think of the price Dave?


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1094321 said:


> Couple nice 6420 Deere tractors with plows for sale at Stewarts...what do you think of the price Dave?


I never saw them in there. We will be working in Erin all next week so I'll stop in and have a look. Do you know the price?


----------



## cet

http://www.stewartsequip.com/used.php 

Page 6


----------



## cet

RAZOR;1094058 said:


> This is what we woke up to this morning in Barrie. It is sticking to the lawns not the driveways.


That should make the phone ring.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1094407 said:


> http://www.stewartsequip.com/used.php
> 
> Page 6


BP Landscaping need their heads checked trading those tractors in. Seems like a pretty good deal to me, I actually might have bought one if I hadn't already bought a new one. Premium, they didn't make one in the 20 series.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

So I take it those wouldnt be the el cheapo versions deere made to compete with Kubota?
How'd you know they were BP's?


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1094434 said:


> So I take it those wouldnt be the el cheapo versions deere made to compete with Kubota?
> How'd you know they were BP's?


LOL Your never going to let my cheap comment go are you? The pictures on the website were taken at BP's shop so I'm kind of guessing.


----------



## cet

In the first picture, in the background in front of the blade there is a trailer or container with their advertising on it.

Hurry up and buy them both or at least tell me you did.


----------



## cet

If it's not green it is inferior.

Hopefully my YELLOW is fixed for good.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I'm not in the market for another tractor but wish I was dammit. Let me know if any of you come across any good loader deals.


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1092850 said:


> What you did was good as you could pack it in very easily...
> 
> If you dont mind, what didnt you like with what you seen 20 years down the road?
> 
> I think about stuff like this all the time,


Honestly man, its the constant demand of personal presence on jobs and within the sales aspect of the biz. Of many industries out there, I feel within construction you HAVE to work a certain amount to ensure it all works the way it needs to. Its not that I don't want to work, I just want the freedom to do what I want when I want to do it. Who knows, I may find myself back in construction. I'm not selling my truck because I don't want to be seen in some gay hot wheels sized sports car and I'm too young to buy a sedan (I really like the caddy CTS-V though....).

Ultimately, I plan to purchase positive cashflow real estate to build some decent net worth which will be my main source of retirement income (Once I turn 40 LOL). A house/apt building is the ultimate investment because someone else pays for it while you hold 100% ownership. Obviously its not as simple as 1 + 1, but its not rocket science to research the fundamentals of a town/city and find a good place. Chad, you should look to buy a tri or four plex in cambridge, its a HOT market for rentals and long term growth.


----------



## cet

Real Estate is a great investment. Having tenants isn't that cut and dried.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1094358 said:


> We will be working in Erin all next week so I'll stop in....


.........and buy Markus lunch...!!!!!!! :waving:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Frankenvoth 2 and 3 are now home!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd




----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1094625 said:


> Frankenvoth 2 and 3 are now home!


U shoulda gave me a call... #2 looks interesting...

Was that a bonnell?


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1094521 said:


> Honestly man, its the constant demand of personal presence on jobs and within the sales aspect of the biz. Of many industries out there, I feel within construction you HAVE to work a certain amount to ensure it all works the way it needs to. Its not that I don't want to work, I just want the freedom to do what I want when I want to do it.
> 
> I couldnt agree more, I find you have to be out there alot otherwise stuff gets done but not done like it should... You have no idea how many properties I've pickup because of that....
> 
> Chad, you should look to buy a tri or four plex in cambridge, its a HOT market for rentals and long term growth.
> 
> Cambridge? Who lives in cambridge? Right by conestoga is where its at as well as anywhere somewhere near UofW... Not many people want to commute from cambridge to school... Thanks for the tips but just like my business, im not interested in residential much at all, commerical is a whole different story...


.........................


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yep, both the Bonnell and Truckcraft had to be shortened to fit the dump insert. I didn't realize the truckcraft would have to be, but it is alot bigger then a downeaster because of the way it sits.

I was really worried the Bonnell wouldn't work or look anything close to normal, but it sits just fine. Huge spinner, but nice and smooth.

We didn't get home till 1am, I know you need your beauty rest! haha


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Is that all you got for pics? 
Chad, do you think he'd be overloaded full of salt, hanging a mini ebling goff the back and blizzard off the front?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What else do you want? One of them is outside.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1094422 said:


> BP Landscaping need their heads checked trading those tractors in. Seems like a pretty good deal to me, I actually might have bought one if I hadn't already bought a new one. Premium, they didn't make one in the 20 series.


They might have gone for the 0% 60 month deal New holland had on this week, do you know what they bought...


----------



## Triple L

JohnnyRoyale;1094731 said:


> Is that all you got for pics?
> Chad, do you think he'd be overloaded full of salt, hanging a mini ebling goff the back and blizzard off the front?


I think we should ask WIPensfan LOL


----------



## WIPensFan

Triple L;1094823 said:


> I think we should ask WIPensfan LOL


I think with 20 airbags on it it'll be fine.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1094792 said:


> They might have gone for the 0% 60 month deal New holland had on this week, do you know what they bought...


I have no idea. Trading a Green tractor in on Blue or red one may seem cheap at the time but it will cost you so much more when you finally decide to go back to Deere again.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1094742 said:


> What else do you want? One of them is outside.


Pics of your wife, I want to see the women that settled for you.


----------



## TLG99

WIPensFan;1094856 said:


> I think with 20 airbags on it it'll be fine.


WIPensFan,... being a big Red Wings fan, I get bad memories looking at your avatar, please change it,lol.


----------



## WIPensFan

TLG99;1094867 said:


> WIPensFan,... being a big Red Wings fan, I get bad memories looking at your avatar, please change it,lol.


Like wise for me in 2008! I'll change it for you when they win the Cup this year, maybe Malkin holding it up.


----------



## TLG99

WIPensFan;1094881 said:


> Like wise for me in 2008! I'll change it for you when they win the Cup this year, maybe Malkin holding it up.


Fair enough....I was fortunate enough to be at Joe Louis arena for games 1 and 2 of the 09 series (both Wings win btw), awesome experience seeing your team live in a Stanley Cup game


----------



## WIPensFan

TLG99;1094890 said:


> Fair enough....I was fortunate enough to be at Joe Louis arena for games 1 and 2 of the 09 series (both Wings win btw), awesome experience seeing your team live in a Stanley Cup game


That's awesome! Always more fun at the games if they win. Never been to a Stanley Cup game, but hope to some day.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1094862 said:


> I have no idea. Trading a Green tractor in on Blue or red one may seem cheap at the time but it will cost you so much more when you finally decide to go back to Deere again.


.......or Kubota (I know you left that open on purpose)

Tell you the truth I haven't figured out how to get into those contracts that pay enough to sit on a $80,000 tractor for 100hrs a season and keep the tractor.... but I'm just a hick.


----------



## schrader

A 100 hours a season, I average 300 - 400 hundred a year here with the lake effect, extra snowblowing and hauling. still expensive but a truck could never do what the 6420 does in half the time.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1094945 said:


> .......or Kubota (I know you left that open on purpose)
> 
> Tell you the truth I haven't figured out how to get into those contracts that pay enough to sit on a $80,000 tractor for 100hrs a season and keep the tractor.... but I'm just a hick.


I'll agree on the hick part but I'm one too.


----------



## cet

WIPensFan;1094894 said:


> That's awesome! Always more fun at the games if they win. Never been to a Stanley Cup game, but hope to some day.


I'm pretty sure most of the guys on this thread haven't been to a Stanley Cup game either. At least not from this Province.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1095005 said:


> I'm pretty sure most of the guys on this thread haven't been to a Stanley Cup game either. At least not from this Province.


Ain't that the truth. Imagine what the tickets would cost if the Leafs ever made it. :crying:


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1095011 said:


> Ain't that the truth. Imagine what the tickets would cost if the Leafs ever made it. :crying:


Yeah, forget these green tractors... start saving for leaf's playoff tickets. If you want to get really aggressive, remortgage the farm and you might get platinum tickets. Sell the truck and BAM, you have money for a beer


----------



## DeVries

Mr.Markus;1094792 said:


> They might have gone for the 0% 60 month deal New holland had on this week, do you know what they bought...


I was past Stewarts today, there must have been a dozen New Hollands all suited up ready for snow. Wonder if they are sold or inventory.


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;1095019 said:


> I was past Stewarts today, there must have been a dozen New Hollands all suited up ready for snow. Wonder if they are sold or inventory.


The ones with the used Horst Snowings are rentals.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;1094863 said:


> Pics of your wife, I want to see the women that settled for you.


haha, ask Chad to creep out my facebook! There are a few of her there.

We are going to rent a 6420 for the winter with one of the Metal Pleese blades on it. I hope they are as good as you guys say they are!


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1095024 said:


> We are going to rent a 6420 for the winter with one of the Metal Pleese blades on it. I hope they are as good as you guys say they are!


How many trucks is that replacing? How many places is one of those going to plow a night?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It isn't replacing anything, it will be doing 4 large commercial/industrial style buildings. All fairly close to each other.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1095024 said:


> haha, ask Chad to creep out my facebook! There are a few of her there.
> 
> We are going to rent a 6420 for the winter with one of the Metal Pleese blades on it. I hope they are as good as you guys say they are!


It's only as good as the operator. Your making a good decision.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1095031 said:


> How many trucks is that replacing? How many places is one of those going to plow a night?


I GM or 4 Fords.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1095046 said:
 

> I GM or 4 Fords.


LOL How many Dodges? I was thinking of adding a blue oval to my fleet, but now that you say one deere will replace 4 fords...

BP also has some Massey Ferguson's they park them next to a site I plow. Looks decent a friend bought a new one last year and likes his. Those any good?


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1095051 said:


> LOL How many Dodges? I was thinking of adding a blue oval to my fleet, but now that you say one deere will replace 4 fords...
> 
> BP also has some Massey Ferguson's they park them next to a site I plow. Looks decent a friend bought a new one last year and likes his. Those any good?


I've heard they're pretty good tractors not the best resale value though. I think they lease the Massey's from Swanston's but I could be wrong.


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1094708 said:


> .........................


What I meant was for adults that have jobs in KWC that want to rent. Jobs are being created very rapidly out that way and housing supply isnt overloaded at all. Student housing is a recipe for disaster!

Commercial or industrial space is too expensive compared to the cashflow it can sustain, residential multi-plex buildings (5 units or more) are where you can really make decent cashflow while having the mortgage paid off by your tenants payup. I know there will be bounced cheques, damages, vacancies, etc with rental units, but over the long run it all balances out and you have a paid off asset that increases in value usually faster than inflation. Problem with multi unit buildings is the $$$ required to start.. usually $250k liquid at least.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1095065 said:


> What I meant was for adults that have jobs in KWC that want to rent. Jobs are being created very rapidly out that way and housing supply isnt overloaded at all. Student housing is a recipe for disaster!
> 
> Commercial or industrial space is too expensive compared to the cashflow it can sustain, residential multi-plex buildings (5 units or more) are where you can really make decent cashflow while having the mortgage paid off by your tenants payup. I know there will be bounced cheques, damages, vacancies, etc with rental units, but over the long run it all balances out and you have a paid off asset that increases in value usually faster than inflation. Problem with multi unit buildings is the $$$ required to start.. usually $250k liquid at least.


 It's brutal dealing with renters, quite frankly it's something I would choose not to ever to do unless I had to. Also with the prices of most places today the numbers don't work, you have to still put your own money into the mix. There are better places to put your money with less headaches.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think if anyone can do it well Tom, you can! The headaches might suck, but if you are confident with your numbers, you have nothing to lose!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Depends what type of renter your property attracts. We may be lucky but have had pretty good success with tennant over the last 7 or 8 years. Sometimes I wonder why they didn't buy the property they are paying off for me to begin with.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1095083 said:


> Depends what type of renter your property attracts. We may be lucky but have had pretty good success with tennant over the last 7 or 8 years. Sometimes I wonder why they didn't buy the property they are paying off for me to begin with.


I've had a tennant you could only dream of for the last 2 years but the ones before that caused me many headaches. He actually calls me on the 1st of every month and drops the money off at my house. I like owning land better, nobody to deal with. We had to sell my wife's loft in Toronto due to all the problems with tennants.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1095080 said:


> I think if anyone can do it well Tom, you can! The headaches might suck, but if you are confident with your numbers, you have nothing to lose!


"Lord hates a coward"


----------



## Triple L

I'd never buy anything in Cambridge now... Just for the simple fact that coming home today i got my first real ticket most likely... Seen the bright flash of a red light camera... Piss me off, I coulda and probally shoulda stopped but when those turf tires you never really know... atleast its only a money ticket i'd assume, there's no way there can be points as they cant know who was driving at the time... Does anyone know what kinda ticket I can be expecting? Maby its wishful thinking but I'm hoping the lense on the camera was full of rain and they cant make it out...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2004/08/10/redlight040810.html


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1095080 said:


> I think if anyone can do it well Tom, you can! The headaches might suck, but if you are confident with your numbers, you have nothing to lose!


I agree it's up and down with renters, some are great and some suck. The thing with real estate is you never have to pay for it and in the end you own it. It's all numbers, I've seen a good 30-35 places already that look ok but don't make sense once you research the area and average rent prices. GTA is overpriced if you're looking to buy to rent. That's why Hamilton and KWC are attractive alternatives. It's a whole different biz with a new set of skills to learn, that's why "casual rental property owners" have a tough time usually.

I agree with Dave, land is great if it's developable within 10 years and you have the cash. Problem is, I have no use for the land from now until I cash in later on.

I love being 19, so many options! LOL

P.s jon we need to grab a coffee sometime before you're puking out of your truck once it starts snowing


----------



## Triple L

Thanks Jon! It is what it is I guess, I'm not too concerned, the points sure woulda pissed me off tho...


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1095122 said:


> I love being 19, so many options! LOL


Good luck getting a loan or mortgage...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Triple L;1095123 said:


> Thanks Jon! It is what it is I guess, I'm not too concerned, the points sure woulda pissed me off tho...


Points screw with the insurance way to much!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1095123 said:


> Thanks Jon! It is what it is I guess, I'm not too concerned, the points sure woulda pissed me off tho...


My sister just got a red light camera ticket and it was $350 and no points. It's a cash grab and the camera's are extremely good.


----------



## PlatinumService

Pristine PM ltd;1095128 said:


> Points screw with the insurance way to much!


To be honest points dont affect insurance at all. my wife is in insurance and they cant see points they just see the hit on your licence whether its a 10 over no points or a red light camera no points it will still affect you the same as getting 1 or 2 points on a 20 over.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Can you ask her if it is the same with Commercial and CVOR?


----------



## Triple L

PlatinumService;1095304 said:


> To be honest points dont affect insurance at all. my wife is in insurance and they cant see points they just see the hit on your licence whether its a 10 over no points or a red light camera no points it will still affect you the same as getting 1 or 2 points on a 20 over.


I just dont see how it can affect insurance when they cant prove who is driving the vehicle... What if you have multiple drivers on a truck? Or does it just go up regardless? Im no expert...


----------



## rooferdave

here's some hope...when my trailer was stolen 5 years ago I tried to get the records of the cams on the route the thieves may have taken, turns out the cams are not stills but video that run the whole time, the ***** for me was they are sometimes empty of the actual cameras, the empty housings are a deterrent. Here's hoping yours was empty when you went through.


----------



## rooferdave

Pristine PM ltd;1095306 said:


> Can you ask her if it is the same with Commercial and CVOR?


 think I'm gonna hear it about this post.... got pulled over last week (expired valtag) cops says "your cvor is expired" I ask what cvor? I have one? What does this mean? He shrugs and says "dunno what they are or what it means, I just telling ya"

I never applied for one, was never told I needed one, didn't know I had (expired?) one

what do I do now? Been driving for 31 years have a dm license (my z endorsement was dropped off my license in a clerical error) I wonder when or how I even got one, never got any mail about it. When I got my M.O.E. license it never came up or if it did I said no and no more was said

sign me

puzzled


----------



## joesnoe1101

friday 22nd 3" barrie area 
i hear its going to be a great year for snow tymusic bring it on im ready


----------



## rooferdave

oh ya IF ANYONE SEES MY 743 OUT THERE SHOOT THE *******!!!! Guy borrowed it last year (long story) hid for a year and now he has been found he claims it was "stolen" going through police stuff now... the door to the engine had the hinge ripped off and has a threaded rod for a hinge and the closing latch is messed up, there are other marks but I am worried bad guys will hear and change the other defining features


----------



## cet

Until last year a CVOR never expired. They were free to get, just fill out the paper work. Last year or early this year they started charging. If you all ready had one it was $100 IIRC and you have to renew it every year. If you didn't have 1 it was $250. You might have gotten one many years ago and don't remember. If you had 1 you should have received the paper work asking for the $100. They are pricks here about the CVOR but the ticket is only $85 plus $25 victims fund.

Do you fill out the daily log book. That one's $390


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1095343 said:


> Until last year a CVOR never expired. They were free to get, just fill out the paper work. Last year or early this year they started charging. If you all ready had one it was $100 IIRC and you have to renew it every year. If you didn't have 1 it was $250. You might have gotten one many years ago and don't remember. If you had 1 you should have received the paper work asking for the $100. They are pricks here about the CVOR but the ticket is only $85 plus $25 victims fund.
> 
> Do you fill out the daily log book. That one's $390


Where can someone go to learn all this crap? I don't have a log book or cvor.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1095347 said:


> Where can someone go to learn all this crap? I don't have a log book or cvor. And you dont want one...


if you have an annual safety sticker (yellow sticker) on your truck you should be running a daily trip inspection book... cvor is just a money grab now... you need an annual safety if your truck is registered for more then 4500kg's

Lots of reading can be done here: http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/trucks/regulations/annual.shtml


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1095348 said:


> if you have an annual safety sticker (yellow sticker) on your truck you should be running a daily trip inspection book... cvor is just a money grab now... you need an annual safety if your truck is registered for more then 4500kg's


..........log only if you use your truck for business purposes (tools in the box or such) or if your truck is customized and not factory (like a chasis truck with a dump box) or you tow a trailer. You don't have to fill out a log every day for personal use.


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;1095357 said:


> ..........log only if you use your truck for business purposes (tools in the box or such) or if your truck is customized and not factory (like a chasis truck with a dump box) or you tow a trailer. You don't have to fill out a log every day for personal use.


You might be right but the cop that pulled me over said I needed to fill it out if I was going to Tim's for a coffee. Because my truck is a 2500 I don't worry about it too much but with Tom's dually I would just fill it out.

Tom if you don't have 1 you should look into it. The beginning of winter is when they are out there looking. The books can be bought at Staples or you can print it online but for me that is a PITA. A friend of mine made up his own and the cops will except that as long as it is complete.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1095362 said:


> You might be right but the cop that pulled me over said I needed to fill it out if I was going to Tim's for a coffee. Because my truck is a 2500 I don't worry about it too much but with Tom's dually I would just fill it out.
> 
> Tom if you don't have 1 you should look into it. The beginning of winter is when they are out there looking. The books can be bought at Staples or you can print it online but for me that is a PITA. A friend of mine made up his own and the cops will except that as long as it is complete.


There is a nice CVOR flyer out there that explains everything nicely. But I have to agree if in doubt fill one out. COPS and MTO don't know what they are talking about with regards to that issue. Everyone tells you different crap, they find something else to fine you if you have your log filled out .

The books from the "Trucking Association" are the best IMO, 1.90$ with carbon copy for the month and no hour logs on them. Cops and MTO don't seem to like the home made ones.


----------



## cet

One cash grab here is the licence plate. They have to be moved. Even if you zip tie it on the grill. A few years ago the cop ticketed 4 town trucks in the same day.


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1095357 said:


> ..........log only if you use your truck for business purposes (tools in the box or such) or if your truck is customized and not factory (like a chasis truck with a dump box) or you tow a trailer. You don't have to fill out a log every day for personal use.


My dads buddy's employer got a ticket for taking his 2500HD to church on sunday morning and not filling out the log book...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, I have got warnings over the last few years about the license plate thing, guess this will be the "YEAR OF COMPLIANCE"!

I am hearing lots of rumours that WSIB hired a whole lot of new people and that you may want to make sure anyone that you sub to has their independent operators certificate, or if they have employee's, make sure you get their WSIB. It could come back to haunt you.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1095385 said:


> My dads buddy's employer got a ticket for taking his 2500HD to church on sunday morning and not filling out the log book...


 I always trust 3rd hand info.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1095362 said:


> but the cop that pulled me over said I needed to fill it out if I was going to Tim's for a coffee.





JD Dave;1095393 said:


> I always trust 3rd hand info.


Neither do I but it sounds like im not the only one who's been told this...


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1095392 said:


> Yeah, I have got warnings over the last few years about the license plate thing, guess this will be the "YEAR OF COMPLIANCE"!
> 
> I am hearing lots of rumours that WSIB hired a whole lot of new people and that you may want to make sure anyone that you sub to has their independent operators certificate, or if they have employee's, make sure you get their WSIB. It could come back to haunt you.


That is another Cash grab also.. Because I do not need to pay them regularly they sent me a bill for a fixed amount for last year. They are no help when you have employee issues and each person there will tell you a different story.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1095397 said:


> Neither do I but it sounds like im not the only one who's been told this...


I've been told this also, I just want a first hand account. I trust your word but things seem to get blown out of proportion the more people they go through. If your truck is lettered up to the nines I can iamagine you having more problems. We have inspection books in all of our trucks and they get filled out sometimes. They should be all the time but I think I'll wait for the first $390 fine before I start filling them out on my pickup when not pulling a trailer.


----------



## Triple L

I'd have to say the worst is guys that fill the books out everyday but dont even look at thier trucks.... All the suddon a bystander notices the rear tire is literally falling off or the front tire has no air and they're taking off but the driver/inspector didnt notice it... Or all the suddon the truck dies cause it has no oil in it LOL 



JD Dave;1095422 said:


> We have inspection books in all of our trucks and they get filled out sometimes.


Same here, In the winter we fill them out daily and to the T, but the only time they've ever been filled out in the summer is when I've pulled my float trailer... Even tho I know better


----------



## cet

I have a book in my truck and have filled it out twice. The last time was this week when I picked up my skid. Wanted to make sure I filled out the book considering I was pulling 12,000lbs and my licence is only good for 10,000lbs. 
If I am driving either of the dumps or the bigger trucks it gets filled out every time. With the 2500 trucks I only fill it out if I'm pulling something.
If I drove a dually every day it would get filled out every day. I used to fill it out just to go to the shop.


----------



## CGM Inc.

We have been asked how we check brake wear on a dually 
And that we should take the tires off to make sure brakes are OK


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;1095441 said:


> We have been asked how we check brake wear on a dually
> And that we should take the tires off to make sure brakes are OK


Haven't rear ended anyone lately so they must be working fine Officer.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Ours get filled out every morning by anyone driving a truck for whatever reason. It took only one $390 fine to put that system into place. We buy our books at the Ontario Trucking Association on Dixon Road-less htna couple bucks each.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1095362 said:


> You might be right but the cop that pulled me over said I needed to fill it out if I was going to Tim's for a coffee. Because my truck is a 2500 I don't worry about it too much but with Tom's dually I would just fill it out.
> 
> Tom if you don't have 1 you should look into it. The beginning of winter is when they are out there looking. The books can be bought at Staples or you can print it online but for me that is a PITA. A friend of mine made up his own and the cops will except that as long as it is complete.


The CVOR is a total cash grab now, its stupid. I guess I'll go by staples and pick up a book.

Chad, I get the inspections every year since my truck is tagged for 7000kg. I want to do everything as correct as possible because getting tickets for easy stuff is stupid IMO


----------



## rooferdave

guess I am going to 555 Dixon tommorrow to get some log books...
is this inspection a country thing? I have never been pulled over by mot (great, guess what happens to me in the morn tomorrow) I am mostly in the city and drive 2500s with no lettering, however the trailer says five bucks a bag all over it


----------



## PlatinumService

Pristine PM ltd;1095306 said:


> Can you ask her if it is the same with Commercial and CVOR?


she works for state farm. She has never heard of CVOR lol. but she just rates her landscapers based on their vehicle and driving record and their numbered company. she puts it under commercial insurance policy. a ticket comes up as a "minor" or "major" based on small ticket or a license suspension and what not.


----------



## A Man

Triple L;1095434 said:


> I'd have to say the worst is guys that fill the books out everyday but dont even look at thier trucks.... All the suddon a bystander notices the rear tire is literally falling off or the front tire has no air and they're taking off but the driver/inspector didnt notice it... Or all the suddon the truck dies cause it has no oil in it LOL
> 
> Same here, In the winter we fill them out daily and to the T, but the only time they've ever been filled out in the summer is when I've pulled my float trailer... Even tho I know better


Give me a call in 10 years when you have 10 full time employee's, 6 trucks, 7 Trailers on the road with multiple drivers. I'm sure you'll have similar stories to tell. Things get missed, you'll understand one day.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

JD Dave;1095422 said:


> I've been told this also, I just want a first hand account. I trust your word but things seem to get blown out of proportion the more people they go through. If your truck is lettered up to the nines I can iamagine you having more problems. We have inspection books in all of our trucks and they get filled out sometimes. They should be all the time but I think I'll wait for the first $390 fine before I start filling them out on my pickup when not pulling a trailer.


Basically same, if I use the truck for driving around, I don't fill in our log book, only when it's pulling a trailer.


----------



## cet

We have a York Regional Police van that patrols Newmarket and Aurora and maybe a few surrounding towns. He is a full inspection van. He usually sits in the centre turn lane and waits for any vehicle that looks unsafe. At least he doesn't only pick on the working guy. I have seen as many cars pulled over as trucks. He seems to really like the Taxi's.

I went by 1 day when he had a Golf pulled over. 2 hours later he was still there and taking the plates off the golf..


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

As a simple rule if the truck is plated commercial (com - FIT)or has lettering on it you better have a annual sticker. Anything over 4501KG needs a log book too. MTO officers are now not allowing the home made versions unless they comply with the numbering system in place for different mechanicial sytems of a vehicle. 

Also you better read up on the hand signals for the on spot road side inspections too. MTO officers can be absolute prics 99% of the time. In fact it is not very often you hear of them giving someone a break. When you get pulled over by one expect to pay up!!! For they want your contribution to thier retirement fund.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What do you mean by hand signals?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Just remember the one where you fold all your fingers into the palm of your hand except the middle one and you'll do fine Jon.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahaha, know that one all to well, have been unmarked for awhile... getting lettered next week... gotta remember.


----------



## CGM Inc.

PlatinumService;1095497 said:


> she works for state farm. She has never heard of CVOR lol. but she just rates her landscapers based on their vehicle and driving record and their numbered company. she puts it under commercial insurance policy. a ticket comes up as a "minor" or "major" based on small ticket or a license suspension and what not.


I have to submit a CVOR abstract for renewal.....


----------



## creativedesigns

Cedar Grounds;1095441 said:


> We have been asked how we check brake wear on a dually
> And that we should take the tires off to make sure brakes are OK


Considering front brakes wear faster, that'd be a good enough guidline that the rear brakes are in better shape


----------



## PlatinumService

Cedar Grounds;1095628 said:


> I have to submit a CVOR abstract for renewal.....


She says every company has different policies,but she doesnt require that for her commercial policies. maybe try getting a quote from state farm lol


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;1095525 said:


> We have a York Regional Police van that patrols Newmarket and Aurora and maybe a few surrounding towns. He is a full inspection van. He usually sits in the centre turn lane and waits for any vehicle that looks unsafe. At least he doesn't only pick on the working guy. I have seen as many cars pulled over as trucks. He seems to really like the Taxi's.
> 
> I went by 1 day when he had a Golf pulled over. 2 hours later he was still there and taking the plates off the golf..


A Yorkie Porkie Commercial Enforcement Vehicle pulled over my partner on Aurora Rd on a Sunday morning at 6AM for no reason.


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;1095718 said:


> A Yorkie Porkie Commercial Enforcement Vehicle pulled over my partner on Aurora Rd on a Sunday morning at 6AM for no reason.


They love this area for some reason.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What did he get him for?


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1095732 said:


> What did he get him for?


If he was driving a dually he was hoping he didn't have the book filled out. Most of us are to lazy on a Sunday.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1095755 said:


> If he was driving a dually he was hoping he didn't have the book filled out. Most of us are to lazy on a Sunday.


Hmm this little deal about the log book seems kinda serious.


----------



## cet

Grab one tomorrow from Staples. It is a 1/2 page book. It has a red cover. At least you will have that part covered.


----------



## CGM Inc.

creativedesigns;1095648 said:


> Considering front brakes wear faster, that'd be a good enough guidline that the rear brakes are in better shape


I was wondering about 18 wheelers LOL!


----------



## Triple L

A Man;1095501 said:


> Give me a call in 10 years when you have 10 full time employee's, 6 trucks, 7 Trailers on the road with multiple drivers. I'm sure you'll have similar stories to tell. Things get missed, you'll understand one day.


Dont worry man, its not the owners problem IMO... the operator should take the responcibilty...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1095834 said:


> Dont worry man, its not the owners problem IMO... the operator should take the responcibilty...


Guess you wont have any employees under that condition......


----------



## Triple L

For quick sale,

3 year old bobcat valve body, with 8 pin wiring harness and hoses and some computer parts on it... for a bobcat V blade complete...

Spent $450 on hoses for my tractor this weekend looking to recoup some of the cost... Valvebody will be going to bobcat tuesday morning if not sold...


----------



## CGM Inc.

http://member.ontruck.org/OTAWebstore/P-VIRSNCRSTK/Small+Carbonless+Report+-+Stock

Inspection reports we use...


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1095835 said:


> Guess you wont have any employees under that condition......


I dont get it, the whole purpose of the daily inspection is for the employee to check his vehicle that he's driving to make sure its in good working order to insure his own safety... So no its not the employers problem.. Its becomes the employers problem when the employee finds something wrong and now cannot use the vehicle and the employer has to fix it and deal with downtime...


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Pristine PM ltd;1095583 said:


> What do you mean by hand signals?


When the MTO officer is running through your lights they will give you a whole bunch of hand signals. If you don't know what they are asking they tend to become very snotty!!!



creativedesigns;1095648 said:


> Considering front brakes wear faster, that'd be a good enough guidline that the rear brakes are in better shape


Well officer. I supose that would be up to my mechanic when he check over my truck for the annual inspection. I am sure he has all this information logged in his computer with repect to the MTO's specific minimal standard certificates. In case I was asked this, I carry a $700.00 micro camera system in my glove box. I predrilled my backing plates to allow a roadside visual inspection!!!!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Ticket is still issued in the companies name and not employees name as far as i know.


----------



## JD Dave

A Man;1095501 said:


> Give me a call in 10 years when you have 10 full time employee's, 6 trucks, 7 Trailers on the road with multiple drivers. I'm sure you'll have similar stories to tell. Things get missed, you'll understand one day.


I thought he was just talking about you not your employee's. LOL BTW How do you have 7 trailers on the road with only 6 trucks?


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1095851 said:


> Ticket is still issued in the companies name and not employees name as far as i know.


no tickets should really be issued if the employee is doing his pre trip properly should it?


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1095845 said:


> I dont get it, the whole purpose of the daily inspection is for the employee to check his vehicle that he's driving to make sure its in good working order to insure his own safety... So no its not the employers problem.. Its becomes the employers problem when the employee finds something wrong and now cannot use the vehicle and the employer has to fix it and deal with downtime...


It's the truck driver's responsibility, I remember a friend saying that when I borrowed his big truck. I think the employer needs to put a log book and educate the employee, but the driver of the truck gets dinged if they don't fill out the log. I just didnt realize I needed one on a pickup.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1095865 said:


> no tickets should really be issued if the employee is doing his pre trip properly should it?


That is up to the officer and not the operater or owner


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1095836 said:


> For quick sale,
> 
> 3 year old bobcat valve body, with 8 pin wiring harness and hoses and some computer parts on it... for a bobcat V blade complete...
> 
> Spent $450 on hoses for my tractor this weekend looking to recoup some of the cost... Valvebody will be going to bobcat tuesday morning if not sold...


You have the swithing for inside the cab? Camden was looking for soemthing similar to that.


----------



## cet

Log book ticket goes to the driver.
All other tickets go against the CVOR but are somehow registered against the driver as well. This way the driver is responsible to check the vehicle and report deficiencies to the owner. If the owner does not fix them it is he who gets the ticket so it is in his best interest to fix the problem. This way every one should be motivated to report and fix the vehicle.

A few years ago I had a salt truck driver that drove for a trucking company. He had his own log book that he always had with him. It was the only book he ever filled out.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1095906 said:


> You have the swithing for inside the cab? Camden was looking for soemthing similar to that.


No i dont, And I would feel pretty stupid bringing a Deere to a bobcat dealer to get it installed.... All bobcats come prewired for it tho i guess... You'd just need a joystick or if you could run it off the remotes on the joystick im not sure...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1095936 said:


> No i dont, And I would feel pretty stupid bringing a Deere to a bobcat dealer to get it installed.... All bobcats come prewired for it tho i guess... You'd just need a joystick or if you could run it off the remotes on the joystick im not sure...


I'm sure you could just buy the joystick. or more then likely use a boss joystick. Personally I wouldn't sell it. I bet new that block is over $1200.


----------



## Triple L

I have absolutly no need for it... I ran all hydrulic lines so i dont have to deal with the electrical stuff and even if down the road I'd like to use it on a different tractor I'd buy a snowwing instead to begin with...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1095954 said:


> I have absolutly no need for it... I ran all hydrulic lines so i dont have to deal with the electrical stuff and even if down the road I'd like to use it on a different tractor I'd buy a snowwing instead to begin with...


Sounds good. what do you want for it?


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1095976 said:


> Sounds good. what do you want for it?


Give me $900 and I'll throw in a set if nice Bridgestone tires for you 

I have no idea what its worth all i know is it looks expensive... I'd like to see $450


----------



## cet

Chad are all those hoses to run the blower on the back of your new tractor.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1095979 said:


> Give me $900 and I'll throw in a set if nice Bridgestone tires for you
> 
> I have no idea what its worth all i know is it looks expensive... I'd like to see $450


The hoses are worth nothing, it's just the block and you have no joy stick. I'll think about it.


----------



## DeVries

Triple L;1095954 said:


> I have absolutly no need for it... I ran all hydrulic lines so i dont have to deal with the electrical stuff and even if down the road I'd like to use it on a different tractor I'd buy a snowwing instead to begin with...


Keep an eye out for where the loader attaches to the tractor. The system Deere has here is sh$ty. Ours keeps working loose and it looks like the whole tower is loose. You need to adjust the fastening mechanism bolt regularly. PITA if you ask me, I'd rather see a pin in place system.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1095983 said:


> Chad are all those hoses to run the blower on the back of your new tractor.


No i have 2 blades for this tractor, a 7 or 8' bobcat V plow and that 54" sidewalk unit that I built... I have 3 rear remotes so I ran hoses for 2 of them up to the front so I can run the V plow and whatever else in the summer since the loader is skid steer quick tach... maby a bobcat pickup broom, tilt tach, auger, graple bucket more less whatever I want... And I still have 1 rear remote available which will be used to run the snowblower chute rotation in the winter... 

Thanks for the tips Dave, Im glad i looped the system looking at it now...


----------



## Triple L

DeVries;1095989 said:


> Keep an eye out for where the loader attaches to the tractor. The system Deere has here is sh$ty. Ours keeps working loose and it looks like the whole tower is loose. You need to adjust the fastening mechanism bolt regularly. PITA if you ask me, I'd rather see a pin in place system.


I dont even know how to take the loader off and I never plan on taking it off... Thanks for the tip, I'll keep an eye on it...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;1095755 said:


> If he was driving a dually he was hoping he didn't have the book filled out. Most of us are to lazy on a Sunday.


Bingo!!!!!!!!


----------



## cet

Sounds good.

I know when I plumbed the 1 salt truck hoses and couplings were $800. Sounds crazy when you look at what your getting.


----------



## creativedesigns

Hey JD, im sure u have some experience with generators....Im lookin' at getting something powerful enough to run air compressors & power tools/saws. This Dewalt one looks neat, or would something from Wacker Neuson be better?

Anyone else run a specific brand?


----------



## musclecarboy

I went by a building today, they have the parking lot all torn up and they're laying new drainage pipes. Looks like I won't need to worry about it for a while . It also happens to be the worst building!


----------



## DeVries

Triple L;1095997 said:


> I dont even know how to take the loader off and I never plan on taking it off... Thanks for the tip, I'll keep an eye on it...


Ours needs adjusting on an almost bi monthly basis. The dealer said that was normal, I'm thinking now I should maybe talk to another dealer. Other than that they are a great little unit.


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;1096078 said:


> Hey JD, im sure u have some experience with generators....Im lookin' at getting something powerful enough to run air compressors & power tools/saws. This Dewalt one looks neat, or would something from Wacker Neuson be better?
> 
> Anyone else run a specific brand?


Or are you looking for best resale value so you can buy it today and sell it tomarrow for cash LOL


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;1096266 said:


> Ours needs adjusting on an almost bi monthly basis. The dealer said that was normal, I'm thinking now I should maybe talk to another dealer. Other than that they are a great little unit.


Our old style Aloe loaders had that same hookup and we had to tighten them daily when used hard. I know a guy that had his come unhooked and it came around and took the hood out along with bending the crap out of everthing on the loader. That's good advice to give.


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;1096078 said:


> Hey JD, im sure u have some experience with generators....Im lookin' at getting something powerful enough to run air compressors & power tools/saws. This Dewalt one looks neat, or would something from Wacker Neuson be better?
> 
> Anyone else run a specific brand?


No idea, we have a couple but they don't get used hardly at all. I'd go with a Honda if I was using it alot though. A real Honda nit something with just a Honda motor on it. Plus when you sell it for cash it will be worth more. LOL


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Keep an eye out for a great deal on an imitaion Honda. Look just like the real thing but garbage. I may as well of taken the 1000 bucks to the casino. 

We have a 5000 W Coleman with Briggs and a 7500 W Powermate from TSC-both have been reliable generators.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Insurance Update-looks like we will be leaving SCFG. 
Giving a third broker until tomorrow to get back to me.
The other company I mentioned last week saved me just over $8000.00 this year with more coverage. PM me for contact info if you are interested.


----------



## creativedesigns

Cool guys, I'll let U know what I buy. The Woodshow is on this week in Ottawa, so there will be lots of options to see. Besides, I already have a buyer for the generator....some kid who lives in Kitchener, drives chevy trucks & thinks green tractors are cool...

JRoyale: With that money u saved, you can host pre-season's steak dinner with the Go-Go girls!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hey guys, I have a customer who wants a gurgling rock display. Pretty simple build just wondering if anyone knows of a place with a good selection of drilled stones.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Terra has some nice stuff but $$$$ 
Maybe a lil far for you.


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;1096698 said:


> Besides, I already have a buyer for the generator....some kid who lives in Kitchener, drives chevy trucks & thinks green tractors are cool...


LOL, he has a very nice generator already.... He dosent just think green tractors are cool, he knows thier a whole lot cooler then orange tractors


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1096759 said:


> Terra has some nice stuff but $$$$
> Maybe a lil far for you.


Who...where...website?


----------



## CGM Inc.

http://www.terragreenhouses.com/

if you have an account you get 25% discount but it takes a while (i can buy it for you)
They have everything to do that stuff. I have been there for a pond seminar, they know there stuff.
They have plastic baskets if you want to go pondless which i would do.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1096778 said:


> http://www.terragreenhouses.com/
> 
> if you have an account you get 25% discount but it takes a while (i can buy it for you)
> They have everything to do that stuff. I have been there for a pond seminar, they know there stuff.
> They have plastic baskets if you want to go pondless which i would do.


Definitely pondless...thanks for the lead.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1096787 said:


> Definitely pondless...thanks for the lead.


Something for this year? I drive by there tomorrow, could look what they have and $$$
They are on Trafalgar and Britania south of the 401
What size stone?


----------



## Triple L

There's a Terra right on highway 6 south to... I dont know thier selection but its been good in the past... and its not too far for mr markus


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1096801 said:


> There's a Terra right on highway 6 south to... I dont know thier selection but its been good in the past... and its not too far for mr markus


Same place but different location......
Would guess Trafalgar is closer for him......


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1096795 said:


> Something for this year? I drive by there tomorrow, could look what they have and $$$
> They are on Trafalgar and Britania south of the 401
> What size stone?


Just ballparking it, if I can get it in this fall I will... otherwise spring.
No bigger than 3' X 3'. Looks like crappy weather this week I might be looking for a pleasant drive... also getting my load of Thawroxs sometime ???!?!?! Probably halfway to Milton when it comes.


----------



## DeVries

You can't beat a pondles water feature for ease of instal and trouble free performance. I still like a pond and waterfall with fish though.


----------



## creativedesigns

So I guess all polls are in for the New Mayors of each city in Ontario!

Jim Watson for Ottawa. :realmad:


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;1097011 said:


> So I guess all polls are in for the New Mayors of each city in Ontario!
> 
> Jim Watson for Ottawa. :realmad:


So glad thats over... Moving all those stupid signs on every property was pissin me off...


----------



## DeVries

Looks like T.O is in for a shake up.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

X2-He wants to get rid of their Fair Wage Policy. The dance is over for City of Toronto contractors.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Where have any of you guys found the best price on equipment tires? 

Got quoted $680.00 installed per tire yesterday from a local shop up here for 12.0/12.5-18 Firestones for a R/T Backhoe?!?

Good thing I saved some money on my insurance renewal. 

My rep from SCFG wants to see the new proposal so he can take it to his superiors...hate to have played the new girl...but daddy's hoe needs a new pair of shoes.


----------



## DeVries

JohnnyRoyale;1097174 said:


> X2-He wants to get rid of their Fair Wage Policy. The dance is over for City of Toronto contractors.


Let's hope he can pull it off.


----------



## CGM Inc.

A couple bags and she's good to go.....


----------



## Neige

So are you guys in the GTA feeling the weather bomb? http://news.ca.msn.com/top-stories/cbc-article.aspx?cp-documentid=26094487


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Cedar Grounds;1097358 said:


> A couple bags and she's good to go.....


LOL!!!!!!!!!!
Looks like a TripleL special!

(You are kidding right?)


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Neige;1097525 said:


> So are you guys in the GTA feeling the weather bomb? http://news.ca.msn.com/top-stories/cbc-article.aspx?cp-documentid=26094487


Never heard that expression before.
Its been really grey up here all afternoon. 
Should be an interesting evening.


----------



## DeVries

Cedar Grounds;1097358 said:


> A couple bags and she's good to go.....


Your not going to fill that with salt are you?wesport


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1097537 said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!
> Looks like a TripleL special!
> (You are kidding right?)





DeVries said:


> Your not going to fill that with salt are you?


Just to move the salter fom A to B! You Guys must think I'm stupid going out like that (some think that anyway about me) My intention for the business is to run things within regulations! Being a little bigger then a owner operator business liability is an issue! Not everyone is as responsible operating equipment for the boss like some members on here :laughing:

3.5 yards on a 15 year old 3/4 ton truck........GM's are good but not that good!


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1097664 said:


> ........GM's are good but not that good!


Wow never thought I'd hear you say that. LOL


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1097671 said:


> Wow never thought I'd hear you say that. LOL


Thats why it's good to have a bit' of both! :waving:


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;1097679 said:


> Thats why it's good to have a bit' of both! :waving:


Someone stole your bumper.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1097671 said:


> Wow never thought I'd hear you say that. LOL


POS GM 5500 is getting the brakes done.....might have to reconsider what i said. Pistons on the rear calipers disintegrated on a 4 year old truck with 75000 km on it. 2 years of salting cleaned and maintained! That ain't right.....but you never see me drive a FORD


----------



## cet

Small load going north to that cottage I did 2 years ago.
He phoned to tell me he lost the centre tire on the driver's side. Phoned back an hour later to tell me the others were loose.
That's on the trailer of course.
I wonder if he filled out the log book!!!!!!


----------



## creativedesigns

Cedar Grounds;1097691 said:


> That ain't right.....but you never see me drive a FORD


Im Blue Oval thru & thru, but I'd buy Chevy before Dodge!


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1097691 said:


> POS GM 5500 is getting the brakes done.....might have to reconsider what i said. Pistons on the rear calipers disintegrated on a 4 year old truck with 75000 km on it. 2 years of salting cleaned and maintained! That ain't right.....but you never see me drive a FORD


75k city miles on a 5500 style truck is pretty good. Brakes have came a long way on pickups in the last 20 years I remember in the 90's doing brakes every year on our trucks now we get over 100k out of them.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1097720 said:


> 75k city miles on a 5500 style truck is pretty good. Brakes have came a long way on pickups in the last 20 years I remember in the 90's doing brakes every year on our trucks now we get over 100k out of them.


Brakes just been done last year on it! Seen less then 10K since then, now the calipers exploded!


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1097724 said:


> Brakes just been done last year on it! Seen less then 10K since then, now the calipers exploded!


Hmm never seen that happen before.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1097729 said:


> Hmm never seen that happen before.


Aluminum pistons corroded, there is a TSB for that issue but obviously no warranty. :yow!:


----------



## Mr.Markus

creativedesigns;1097679 said:


> Thats why it's good to have a bit' of both! :waving:


Judging from the sqat on that Chevy you've been using Cedars salter.



JD Dave;1097720 said:


> 75k city miles on a 5500 style truck is pretty good. Brakes have came a long way on pickups in the last 20 years I remember in the 90's doing brakes every year on our trucks now we get over 100k out of them.


I agree.. I had my first brake job done on the 07 this spring at 122,000. $700 Included shop labour.:whistling:


----------



## Triple L

Got my little 54" sidewalk plow back from powercoat today... Couldnt be happier, pretty good looking for a 20 some year old blade ah!

John Deere yellow of course


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

That plow looks new. What did that set you back?


----------



## cet

Looks good Chad.


----------



## Triple L

JohnnyRoyale;1097971 said:


> That plow looks new. What did that set you back?


$200 for the powder coat, $80 for sandblasting... I figure I couldnt have done it for much less if i used good paint to begin with... Cylinder was wet painted black...

$150 for the skid steer quick tach, i got a bunch of brand new hydrulic hoses kicking around that I'll rig up, total I'll have about $500 into it... Still a crazy cheap blade and it looks better then most new blades coming off the line tobegin with...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Thats a great price. I wouldn't have even bothered messing with it in the shop.
What do you think a 8.5 ft v plow would cost to be blasted an powdercoated?


----------



## Triple L

JohnnyRoyale;1097991 said:


> Thats a great price. I would'nt have even bothered messing with it in the shop.
> What do you think a 8.5 ft v plow would cost to be blasted an powdercoated?


The blades about 30% bigger so I'd bet 30% or so more...
I kinda get a deal on sandblasting from Jamica buddy (he did my arctic last year and a wack load of stuff for adam) but this was the first thing I've ever had powder coated before.... The quality and attention to detail is amazing!


----------



## cet

I have a small sandblaster. We did a flatdeck once. What a mess that was. never used it again.


----------



## JD Dave

The paint did turn out really nice Chad. Get a picture of it on the new loader.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Was looking for something totally unrelated and came across a picture of a salter mounted on a removable deck which was mounted on a pickup truck...which took me to this website...

http://www.powerdecks.com/

The Choremaster could prove to be a more versatile alternative to a dump insert. 
Dont know how much they cost.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Triple L;1097996 said:


> The blades about 30% bigger so I'd bet 30% or so more...
> I kinda get a deal on sandblasting from Jamica buddy (he did my arctic last year and a wack load of stuff for adam) but this was the first thing I've ever had powder coated before.... The quality and attention to detail is amazing!


That makes sense. For some reason I thought that process was much more expensive. I have a few plows that could use re-doing, but I wont bother till next summer. Till then-tremclad.


----------



## Triple L

JohnnyRoyale;1098186 said:


> Was looking for something totally unrelated and came across a picture of a salter mounted on a removable deck which was mounted on a pickup truck...which took me to this website...
> 
> http://www.powerdecks.com/
> 
> The Choremaster could prove to be a more versatile alternative to a dump insert.
> Dont know how much they cost.


I guy down here has one of those or the equivelent... It sits wayy to high in the bed... Atleast 6-8" tall in there... Look at dump body and how its not very deep at all... You'd be lucky to put a yard in there... I know a multilift on a larger truck is the best thing ever!!! but on a smaller pickup IMO a dump insert is wayy better, even just for volume wise and the simple fact of climbing up into the truck...... You cant load everything at ground level and then pull it up on that angle..


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Triple L;1098201 said:


> I guy down here has one of those or the equivelent... It sits wayy to high in the bed... Atleast 6-8" tall in there... Look at dump body and how its not very deep at all... You'd be lucky to put a yard in there... I know a multilift on a larger truck is the best thing ever!!! but on a smaller pickup IMO a dump insert is wayy better, even just for volume wise and the simple fact of climbing up into the truck...... You cant load everything at ground level and then pull it up on that angle..


Good point Chad. I guess they have their application.

As far as the multi lifts go-we cant imagine life without them...now we definitely need a bigger one.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Dump inserts rule!!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Got my Fax from "Port Credit Landscaping Services" like every year! Advertising to undercut prices by 20%!

Called hin and vented a little that it is unprofessional and disrespectful to send junk like that to competitors! He said I have to call the removal line.......I said now you even make me work for undercutting my prices! Wished him a nice day and a successful winter!

Call Greg at 416-822-2910 and give him a hand full!


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1098358 said:


> Got my Fax from "Port Credit Landscaping Services" like every year! Advertising to undercut prices by 20%!
> 
> Called hin and vented a little that it is unprofessional and disrespectful to send junk like that to competitors! He said I have to call the removal line.......I said now you even make me work for undercutting my prices! Wished him a nice day and a successful winter!
> 
> Call Greg at 416-822-2910 and give him a hand full!


Its really professional posting your competitors Name, Company and phone # online asking others to give him a handfull.... 

Arn't you the one who says there's more then enough work to go around for everyone? LOL


----------



## DeVries

This may be a little off topic but I'm looking for two 2000-2500 liter fuel tanks. New or nearly new would be prefered.

Got into a pi$$ing contest with my supplier, I'm making a change.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1098368 said:


> Its really professional posting your competitors Name, Company and phone # online asking others to give him a handfull....
> 
> Arn't you the one who says there's more then enough work to go around for everyone? LOL


Not a competitor to me.....


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;1098633 said:


> This may be a little off topic but I'm looking for two 2000-2500 liter fuel tanks. New or nearly new would be prefered.
> 
> Got into a pi$$ing contest with my supplier, I'm making a change.


No luck getting it straightened out, eh. Doesn't surprise me - they've got a monopoly mentatlity over there.

I'd switch too, but it's a case of the devil you know. Plus the delivery guy is a local, and he treats us well.


----------



## ff1221

DeVries;1098633 said:


> This may be a little off topic but I'm looking for two 2000-2500 liter fuel tanks. New or nearly new would be prefered.
> 
> Got into a pi$$ing contest with my supplier, I'm making a change.


Call around, a lot of companies will supply the tanks if you buy the fuel, that's how ours works, tell them you are pissed at your supplier and chances are they will jump at the chance.


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver;1098645 said:


> No luck getting it straightened out, eh. Doesn't surprise me - they've got a monopoly mentatlity over there.
> 
> I'd switch too, but it's a case of the devil you know. Plus the delivery guy is a local, and he treats us well.


It's been a month of calling, trying to get someone out to look at the issue I have. Talked to the owner three times and he refused to come out. His excuse was I have a lot of employees and don't have time to personally come and have a look at the problem.

My wife always gets the mail at the road, for some reason I did yesterday, guess what had made it's way into the ditch, the furnace oil that was spilled. When I told them that it had spilled and it was getting pumped out they didn't believe me. I mentioned the MOE and I have a meeting with the fuel company on Tuesday.

As for the 2.5 cents per liter that we should be getting as a discount they assure me that we are getting four cents per liter discount. I have a hard time believing that we get four, why would they give a bigger discount than what we should be getting? something smells fishy to me.

I'll keep you posted Dave.


----------



## DeVries

ff1221;1098661 said:


> Call around, a lot of companies will supply the tanks if you buy the fuel, that's how ours works, tell them you are pissed at your supplier and chances are they will jump at the chance.


I talked to the other guy in town, they seem to be happy to get a $50,000.00 plus per year customer.


----------



## CGM Inc.

i have seen a couple for sale in Milton along the road on Britania, looked like 2000 ltr. or more, used, not sure what they want and what condition the tank is in. Has had 2 out yesterday, just 1 today.....guess they are selling quick.


----------



## Triple L

I drove by Grassmans place of business today LOL

Seems like someone must have stolen his damn skid steer again... Since his snowblower is up for sale on kijiji and it says skid steer got stolen so I have no use for it.... Man Paul, your saying faster with a bucket seems to really be going to his head with the blade and blower for his skid forsale LOL


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;1098661 said:


> Call around, a lot of companies will supply the tanks if you buy the fuel, that's how ours works, tell them you are pissed at your supplier and chances are they will jump at the chance.


We own our tanks and have for over 20 years. We can call around anytime we want to compare prices. If you take their tanks you have to buy their fuel and it seems the cheap price only lasts untill you let your guard down. I ask for a price everytime I order fuel.


----------



## cet

Any one looking for another plow truck.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...trucks-1975-Red-UNIMOG-406-W0QQAdIdZ238692802


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1098779 said:


> I drove by Grassmans place of business today LOL
> 
> Seems like someone must have stolen his damn skid steer again... Since his snowblower is up for sale on kijiji and it says skid steer got stolen so I have no use for it.... Man Paul, your saying faster with a bucket seems to really be going to his head with the blade and blower for his skid forsale LOL


Yup. Onto to bigger and better. I'm not concerned with why you overload your truck or why you are selling tires. You are concerned with everyone's business but your own.


----------



## JD Dave

I just made popcorn, who's got the milk duds?


----------



## Bruce'sEx

JD Dave;1098932 said:


> I just made popcorn, who's got the milk duds?


Couple boxes of junior mints over here


----------



## DeVries

JD Dave;1098798 said:


> We own our tanks and have for over 20 years. We can call around anytime we want to compare prices. If you take their tanks you have to buy their fuel and it seems the cheap price only lasts untill you let your guard down. I ask for a price everytime I order fuel.


My problem is I usually order fuel after hours. I do check the slips when they deliver and it is lower than the pumps but maybe I'm just getting the bulk discount not the L.O discount.

Hey popcorn tastes great with all that butter


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1098896 said:


> Yup. Onto to bigger and better. I'm not concerned with why you overload your truck or why you are selling tires. You are concerned with everyone's business but your own.


It was just coincidence I seen that street sign today while driving... I thought it was pretty cool...

Kinda funny I seen your blower on kijiji today... Im not worried about you or you business, altho it sounds a half bubble off of level to me... Hay I didnt write on the ad that someone stole my skidsteer.....

Just so you know someone stole my truck so im selling the tires off of it now LOL


----------



## cet

Can you get LO discounts on bulk orders from Esso. After all these years your going to tell me I've been missing this.

My fuel is more then the pumps. We only fill the lawn mowers and skid at the shop. All trucks get filled on the road.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1098947 said:


> It was just coincidence I seen that street sign today while driving... I thought it was pretty cool...
> 
> Kinda funny I seen your blower on kijiji today... Im not worried about you or you business, altho it sounds a half bubble off of level to me... Hay I didnt write on the ad that someone stole my skidsteer.....
> 
> Just so you know someone stole my truck so im selling the tires off of it now LOL


I no longer have a need for that style blower. I guess same reason you do not need the tires anymore after you have done a few hundred burn outs with them. I wish someone would steal your truck.

I envy you and your business.


----------



## JD Dave

You guys should go carting. LOL

TM PristinePPM


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1098978 said:


> I wish someone would steal your truck.
> 
> I envy you and your business.


Hay man, I'd never wish that upon anyone...

Best of luck moving on with bigger and better stuff! Look at it as plowsite advertising... That stuff works man, I found out yesterday myself...


----------



## TLG99

Strange that this topic about fuel tanks came up today.... I need a couple for our shop, and planned to look into this for myself tomorrow. 

Where do I start? I was told by an employee at a local Pioneer gas station to call head office and inquire there. Makes sense, any other ideas?

A buddy mentioned that the fuel company will supply the tank, but charge a premium on the fuel (above pump prices), until the tank is payed for. I assume filling, after it's paid, would be at a reduced rate moving forward?? I would think that flat out buying the tank(s) first, would also be an option. Just guessing right now.

Can anybody point me in the right direction?? Thanks!


----------



## cet

I'm not sure if they still supply tanks. A few years ago they sold us the tank for $1. They don't want the risk of a fuel leak.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1099015 said:


> I'm not sure if they still supply tanks. A few years ago they sold us the tank for $1. They don't want the risk of a fuel leak.


That's the draw back of owning your own tanks.


----------



## Triple L

I looked into it this spring and with the tank rental it was actually quite a bit more then at the pumps... The only way it made sense in my situation is if your running alot of dyed...

Canadian tire gas advantage master cards gotta be one of the best things I've done... Saving 10 cents per liter every time I fill up... That adds up pretty quick... Dosent work very well for fleet situations tho...


----------



## TLG99

cet;1099015 said:


> I'm not sure if they still supply tanks. A few years ago they sold us the tank for $1. They don't want the risk of a fuel leak.


I will buy yours off of you then....give you $5. Your making a killing off me,lol

Makes sense about the risk, I guess.


----------



## cet

Canadian Tire doesn't sell diesel in Newmarket or Aurora.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1099043 said:


> Canadian Tire doesn't sell diesel in Newmarket or Aurora.


only 2 out of 4 sell it here... That sucks
Everynight you'll see all the Owner/operator dump trucks lined up getting diesel at canadian tire...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Canadian Tire gas stations don't take Canadian Tire bucks! I was pissed last night. I finally remembered to use them, and was told nope!


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1099077 said:


> Canadian Tire gas stations don't take Canadian Tire bucks! I was pissed last night. I finally remembered to use them, and was told nope!


LOL i can imagine you sitting at home counting and bundling all the 5c notes to fill a suitcase :laughing:


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1099043 said:


> Canadian Tire doesn't sell diesel in Newmarket or Aurora.


There's one near Hwy7/Yonge and one beside Vaughan Mills. Quite the drive for the sake of 10 cents a liter. I think I'm going to apply for one of those cards because the Yonge/Hwy7 station is right within my plow route.

I got quoted by Highland to do some minor rust repair/bodywork in addition to replacing the dually fender. It takes 0.5 hours to remove/reinstall my toolbox and 0.3 hours to remove/reinstall the tailgate. Also, a driver side fog light assembly is $200. I love it.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

We used to get charged .01 a litre until it was paid off. Most of the bulk fuel companies will sell you tanks and some have used ones too.


----------



## DeVries

cet;1098949 said:


> Can you get LO discounts on bulk orders from Esso. After all these years your going to tell me I've been missing this.
> 
> My fuel is more then the pumps. We only fill the lawn mowers and skid at the shop. All trucks get filled on the road.


If you are a member of L O you get discounts at Esso and Petro Can. The tanks arn't that much about $1,000.00 each. With the savings it won't take long to get that back.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

DeVries;1099236 said:


> If you are a member of L O you get discounts at Esso and Petro Can. The tanks arn't that much about $1,000.00 each. With the savings it won't take long to get that back.


Does that apply to bulk fuel too?

For us, having the fuel at our shop is more about the convenience. Sometimes it isnt that much cheaper than the pumps, but should be dammit...esp. when taking 4400 or 6600 litres at a time. Ahh...capitalism at its finest.


----------



## ff1221

Anyone have a Cardlock near them, we have on here, we have cards for it like a credit card, and it can be used 24hrs, if there are any fuel depots in your area they may have it or a keylock available, definately a great alternative to the liability of having tanks on your property.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1099132 said:


> and 0.3 hours to remove/reinstall the tailgate.


HAHAHAHA, try 20 seconds to take it off and 30 seconds to put it back on... Thats funny


----------



## Triple L

Totally random but totally crazy.... I wouldnt want to stand around when the front axle blows up LOL


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;1099241 said:


> Does that apply to bulk fuel too?
> 
> For us, having the fuel at our shop is more about the convenience. Sometimes it isnt that much cheaper than the pumps, but should be dammit...esp. when taking 4400 or 6600 litres at a time. Ahh...capitalism at its finest.


You save on the time of the guys not slacking off at the gas station I'd assume. When I worked for Sheridan nurseries landscape crew one of the foreman would get his smokes paid for by sheridan on the company fuel card. He had the station atendent work that into the price of a fill up.


----------



## heather lawn spray

ff1221;1099255 said:


> Anyone have a Cardlock near them, we have on here, we have cards for it like a credit card, and it can be used 24hrs, if there are any fuel depots in your area they may have it or a keylock available, definately a great alternative to the liability of having tanks on your property.


We have it here, fuel trucks up once a week (Sunday am) & 7 x 25 litre gasoline and 7 x 20 litre diesel keeps us for the week. We cut alot of grass. Looked into the fuel tank thing a while back, containment, distance from other things and tank/delivery fees. Too much trouble and expense. Once a week I get mailed a report on how much fuel was taken out by whom and when


----------



## heather lawn spray

Grassman09;1099284 said:


> You save on the time of the guys not slacking off at the gas station I'd assume. When I worked for Sheridan nurseries landscape crew one of the foreman would get his smokes paid for by sheridan on the company fuel card. He had the station atendent work that into the price of a fill up.


I had a guy doin' that at a carwash, I couldn't figure out why the truck wasn't getting any cleaner!!


----------



## snowplowchick

We have clear and coloured diesel at the shop, a card lock account and fuel tanks at two sites we plow that are filled as needed.


Use gas stations on occasion also.

Cameras pointed at the tanks at the shop for this winter will definitely reduce our fuel usage.
.


----------



## Neige

We have 3 sevice stations, 2 right next door to our shop. One of them is even open 24hrs, I have deals going with all three.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Triple L;1099024 said:


> I looked into it this spring and with the tank rental it was actually quite a bit more then at the pumps... The only way it made sense in my situation is if your running alot of dyed...
> 
> Canadian tire gas advantage master cards gotta be one of the best things I've done... Saving 10 cents per liter every time I fill up... That adds up pretty quick... Dosent work very well for fleet situations tho...


Starting using that also now. 2 cents off all the time, then upto 10 cents for $700 at the pump off if you spend enough on the card the previous month.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Guess the used Green Tractors are sold......


----------



## CGM Inc.

ready for winter


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1099503 said:


> ready for winter


That is a sweet set up....for a Doodge.

I feel more like the guy on TWN. Need a couple more weeks.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1099543 said:


> That is a sweet set up....for a Doodge.
> 
> I feel more like the guy on TWN. Need a couple more weeks.


Needs some bags to make it legal! 
Hope she will treat me well.......


----------



## Triple L

I'd strap it a bit differently then that.... JMO but there's nothing I can see from really holding it from going forward or back...


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1099503 said:


> ready for winter


Looks really good. It might be better if you cross 2 of the straps on each side to reduce movement.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

You don't think there would be enough down pressure?


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1099503 said:


> ready for winter


I'd build a bigger flap in the front so when you know who loads it he does not spill it all over the roof. Yea I know its only a 78" bucket on your deere. But still..

Do you have a rubber flap over the back engine cover to keep salt from finding its way in there.

Did you buy one of them green Tractors?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1099615 said:


> I'd build a bigger flap in the front so when you know who loads it he does not spill it all over the roof. Yea I know its only a 78" bucket on your deere. But still..
> 
> Do you have a rubber flap over the back engine cover to keep salt from finding its way in there.
> 
> Did you buy one of them green Tractors?


working on it! next in line 
you are the first to know since we are the mean GUYS from Mississauga!


----------



## JD Dave

Damn I ran the serial numbers on those Deere's at Stewarts. I guess I know why BP dealt them in now. LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Old or stolen?

What's this about mean people in Miss??? Scarborough is way meaner!


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1099648 said:


> Damn I ran the serial numbers on those Deere's at Stewarts. I guess I know why BP dealt them in now. LOL


Bad bach of Green say it isn't so...lol


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1099654 said:


> Old or stolen?
> 
> What's this about mean people in Miss??? Scarborough is way meaner!


Yea I'm always nice to you eh Jon..


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1099657 said:


> Bad bach of Green say it isn't so...lol


Stewarts probably maintained them.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1099600 said:


> I'd strap it a bit differently then that.... JMO but there's nothing I can see from really holding it from going forward or back...


Didn't want to ignore your reply! This is still at the professional installer that put the salter on when I picked up the truck (not that we couldn't put the salter on without help) Things have changed a lot since.
I wouldn't do it like that either, thanks for pointing out.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1099612 said:


> Looks really good. It might be better if you cross 2 of the straps on each side to reduce movement.


It's bolted to the deck as well  
Would love to go strapless


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1099673 said:


> It's bolted to the deck as well
> Would love to go strapless


Bolting is best. Is that the Equifab?


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1099676 said:


> Bolting is best. Is that the Equifab?


Yep, nice unit and attention to detail.
I didn't buy it direct just for the record!
Bought at a local dealer as usual.


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1099647 said:


> working on it! next in line


You must really count your chickens before they hatch ah?
How do you know your second in line??? I'll pass now anyway now that I know whats wrong with them... LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Do you save much by buying direct?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1099696 said:


> You must really count your chickens before they hatch ah?
> How do you know your second in line??? LOL


Because I talk to people.....


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1099697 said:


> Do you save much by buying direct?


There was a little controversy about that........
Typically manufacturers do have wholesale and distribution pricing.
Equifab doesn't seem to work that way.
Same price for me to answer your question.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1099695 said:


> Yep, nice unit and attention to detail.
> I didn't buy it direct just for the record!
> Bought at a local dealer as usual.


I'll have to have a look at yours.


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1099698 said:


> Because I talk to people.....


Thats what Jamie from stewarts said :waving:


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1099698 said:


> Because I talk to people.....


 Wouldn't hold much faith in Jamie or any one of them unless the tractor market is in the dumpsters. They didn't care much 2 years ago. Then again they did correspond with us.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1099709 said:


> Wouldn't hold much faith in Jamie or any one of them unless the tractor market is in the dumpsters. They didn't care much 2 years ago. Then again they did correspond with us.


Who's Jamie?


----------



## CGM Inc.

well if you tell a dealer you are there to sign and pay obviously someone else has been there first.....
sale is pending with someone else until Saturday, I appreciate that they didn't sell the unit to me since they promised it to someone else already. Wouldn't have had much of an opinion about them otherwise. This is how professionals work 
I'm not biased since I never dealt with them.....like to make my own opinion.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1099719 said:


> Who's Jamie?


A kid that is selling there. Called my about 10 times $$$$$


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

don't salesman realize that they piss us off with all the calls!


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1099725 said:


> A kid that is selling there. Called my about 10 times $$$$$


Hmm He must be knew. We've bought over 30 tractors from Stewtarts.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1099770 said:


> don't salesman realize that they piss us off with all the calls!


would have wished he had called sooner.....might have had a green machine parked in the yard by now. You snooze you loose.

But i wasn't ready any sooner to make the call.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1099774 said:


> Hmm He must be knew. We've bought over 30 tractors from Stewtarts.


Which one of these is incorrect spelling or grammer LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ah well, there are still lots out there. 

Stewtarts, Agritards, you guys sure like your "cutesy" names for suppliers.


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1099778 said:


> Which one of these is incorrect spelling or grammer LOL


You speld grammer wrong! lol


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1099784 said:


> Ah well, there are still lots out there.
> 
> Stewtarts, Agritards, you guys sure like your "cutesy" names for suppliers.


Chad needs to get laid. Plain and simple!!!! LOL


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;1099787 said:


> You spelled grammer wrong! lol


Damn that's funny. LOL

Still Laughing.


----------



## CGM Inc.

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, I thought Kitchener was ... you know.. easy!


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;1099787 said:


> You speld grammer wrong! lol


You spelled it wrong also, and its spelled not speld..

Your awsome Cre LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

You know you're a landscaper when.......



LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1099811 said:


> You know you're a landscaper when.......
> 
> LOL


.....you don't know how to use iespill :realmad:


----------



## snowplowchick

Boys, now, now, behave yourselves.

By the sounds of it, you guys need it to snow! Some more than others. lol


----------



## CGM Inc.

Have been told today a couple times!
quoted 34,0000 for a winter site all inclusive got told they are paying 22,000 for many years for the same service 
HCC9 I quoted at 30$ plus salt and got told I'm more than double! pumpkin:
I'm sure Jon knows cost per unit for townhouses just like me!

Sometimes I wonder what people think when quoting......


----------



## Grassman09

Ha ha your lucky they even ask you for salt. There seams to be a growing trend where they want salt on call or think its not required because the temp is going above freeing once the sun is out for a few hours in the am.


----------



## Triple L

snowplowchick;1099836 said:


> By the sounds of it, you guys need it to snow! Some more than others. lol


LOL, I need fall clean-ups to be done..... Today was by far the worst day doing maintenance in my career .... I've never yelled at and beat on my walker so much in my life.... Biggest POS on the planet.... Still pissed off at that good for nothing POS when it comes to wet grass... I looked like a grass zombie by the end of the day...

But on nice sunny days its my best friend for fall cleanups


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1099864 said:


> LOL, I need fall clean-ups to be done..... Today was by far the worst day doing maintenance in my career .... I've never yelled at and beat on my walker so much in my life.... Biggest POS on the planet.... Still pissed off at that good for nothing POS when it comes to wet grass...
> 
> But on nice sunny days its my best friend for fall cleanups


My last comment still stands.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1099856 said:


> Ha ha your lucky they even ask you for salt. There seams to be a growing trend where they want salt on call or think its not required because the temp is going above freeing once the sun is out for a few hours in the am.


They have chemicals there, no reason to worry!


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1099864 said:


> LOL, I need fall clean-ups to be done..... Today was by far the worst day doing maintenance in my career .... I've never yelled at and beat on my walker so much in my life.... Biggest POS on the planet.... Still pissed off at that good for nothing POS when it comes to wet grass... I looked like a grass zombie by the end of the day...
> 
> But on nice sunny days its my best friend for fall cleanups


They call them cloggers not walkers. Great for spring clean up and dry leave's. My gas model is thirsty compared to my 26hp ZTR diesel kubota.

Have found out the hard way not to run the walker too low on fuel or else its a PIA to get primed again.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Cedar Grounds;1099840 said:


> Have been told today a couple times!
> quoted 34,0000 for a winter site all inclusive got told they are paying 22,000 for many years for the same service
> HCC9 I quoted at 30$ plus salt and got told I'm more than double! pumpkin:
> I'm sure Jon knows cost per unit for townhouses just like me!
> 
> Sometimes I wonder what people think when quoting......


Cost per unit is so over the map though. We just lost our first ever condo. We started at this condo way cheaper then we ever would now, and we only did 2% a year over the last few years. We lost because the property manager brought in someone for a lot less money then we are paid. I don't know specifics, but they won't make any money there. The leaves alone are crazy heavy. We had 6 people there for half a day once a week and didn't make nearly what we make on 1/4 day places... I don't know where the bottom is anymore.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Grassman09;1099897 said:


> They call them cloggers not walkers. Great for spring clean up and dry leave's. My gas model is thirsty compared to my 26hp ZTR diesel kubota.
> 
> Have found out the hard way not to run the walker too low on fuel or else its a PIA to get primed again.


I call this progress!


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1099880 said:


> They have chemicals there, no reason to worry!


And employees run around with sifo bags to salt somewhere.



Pristine PM ltd;1099901 said:


> I call this progress!


Shhhhhh.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1099897 said:


> They call them cloggers not walkers.


That's gonna be the new name for myn from now on.... 

Myns even newer and has the much larger blower in it to prevent crap like this from happening.... So they say LOL

95% of the time it works great but Holy F... Not today...

There must be something wrong with yours... I never run my Z out of fuel but my walker runs out atleast 15 times a season... I just put it to full throttle and then turn the key and it fires up right away, catch it quick and put the choke on for the next 5 seconds and your good to go...

Or is yours efi? Im very old school and dont want nothing to do with computers or any of that electronic fuel pumps when it comes to mowers... I'll never buy one with efi... Carbs are stupid simple and work great IMO


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1099900 said:


> I don't know where the bottom is anymore.


Nobody knows. Its pretty pathetic if you ask me, but I guess there's someone new every year that's going to learn the hard way about under bidding, raise prices, then he will get under bid by the next guy. And repeat.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1099900 said:


> Cost per unit is so over the map though. We just lost our first ever condo. We started at this condo way cheaper then we ever would now, and we only did 2% a year over the last few years. We lost because the property manager brought in someone for a lot less money then we are paid. I don't know specifics, but they won't make any money there. The leaves alone are crazy heavy. We had 6 people there for half a day once a week and didn't make nearly what we make on 1/4 day places... I don't know where the bottom is anymore.


I got underbid by 25% on a place I wanted, I went in cheap, got a verbal good to go and then comes Mr. lowballer! Place looks like crap now.
These Guys with a trailer and a truck :waving: are not the problem!

The other place the Guy had a nicer presentation.......a copy for the boardmembers of the contract!
I was cheaper by a couple hundred but that got him the job.
My presentationfolder wasn't good enough LOL!
Refernces, insurance, everything in it but no 6 copies for everyone.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1099908 said:


> That's gonna be the new name for myn from now on....
> 
> Myns even newer and has the much larger blower in it to prevent crap like this from happening.... So they say LOL
> 
> 95% of the time it works great but Holy F... Not today...
> 
> There must be something wrong with yours... I never run my Z out of fuel but my walker runs out atleast 15 times a season... I just put it to full throttle and then turn the key and it fires up right away, catch it quick and put the choke on for the next 5 seconds and your good to go...
> 
> Or is yours efi? Im very old school and dont want nothing to do with computers or any of that electronic fuel pumps when it comes to mowers... I'll never buy one with efi... Carbs are stupid simple and work great IMO


Get an Exmark!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1099929 said:


> I got underbid by 25% on a place I wanted, I went in cheap, got a verbal good to go and then comes Mr. lowballer! Place looks like crap now.
> These Guys with a trailer and a truck :waving: are not the problem!


Lost a $390 per push lot to $220 salt in. Guy who beat me out of Town tender wanted to buy salt from me. Always thought I was the dumb one for choosing this business.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1099908 said:


> That's gonna be the new name for myn from now on....
> 
> Myns even newer and has the much larger blower in it to prevent crap like this from happening.... So they say LOL
> 
> 95% of the time it works great but Holy F... Not today...
> 
> There must be something wrong with yours... I never run my Z out of fuel but my walker runs out atleast 15 times a season... I just put it to full throttle and then turn the key and it fires up right away, catch it quick and put the choke on for the next 5 seconds and your good to go...
> 
> Or is yours efi? Im very old school and dont want nothing to do with computers or any of that electronic fuel pumps when it comes to mowers... I'll never buy one with efi... Carbs are stupid simple and work great IMO


Yes its EFI. I forgot to switch over to the 2nd tank on the kubota and didn't realize it was dieing as I had my Stihl work tunes on and diesels shake rattle and roll anyhow.

I also hate my ferris 32WB the fuel pick up is at the top not the bottom. Guess its EFI too maybe. You have to keep a half tank in it or else it starts to die. My lawn equipment is starting to sound like my Dodge. :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1099930 said:


> Get an Exmark!


The Kubota's impossible to clog gotta run over a branch...not a stick.. a branch!!!


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1099934 said:


> Lost a $390 per push lot to $220 salt in. Guy who beat me out of Town tender wanted to buy salt from me. Always thought I was the dumb one for choosing this business.


I am done with tendering town/city stuff. Waste of time. The guys that are doing it now must only do it for the sake of keeping busy.


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1099809 said:


> You spelled it wrong also, and its spelled not speld..
> 
> Your awsome Cre LOL





musclecarboy;1099811 said:


> You know you're a landscaper when.......
> 
> LOL





JD Dave;1099791 said:


> Damn that's funny. LOL
> 
> Still Laughing.


LOL....priceless


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;1099864 said:


> LOL, I need fall clean-ups to be done..... Today was by far the worst day doing maintenance in my career .... I've never yelled at and beat on my walker so much in my life.... Biggest POS on the planet.... Still pissed off at that good for nothing POS when it comes to wet grass... I looked like a grass zombie by the end of the day...
> 
> But on nice sunny days its my best friend for fall cleanups


The trucks are Chev;s and the _LAWNMOWERS_ are green over here


----------



## Triple L

heather lawn spray;1100121 said:


> The trucks are Chev;s and the _LAWNMOWERS_ are green over here


Deere dont make a nice vacume machine and I dont think much of exmark.... Heck its the idential concept just not nearly as refined... There's no way it could be any better.... Maby all the pipes still got that brand new shine on the inside of them cause everyone hates using it and thats why it works soo good at the moment


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1100144 said:


> Deere dont make a nice vacume machine and I dont think much of exmark.... Heck its the idential concept just not nearly as refined... There's no way it could be any better.... Maby all the pipes still got that brand new shine on the inside of them cause everyone hates using it and thats why it works soo good at the moment


You should know that I like to be different


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;1100144 said:


> Deere dont make a nice vacume machine and I dont think much of exmark.... Heck its the idential concept just not nearly as refined... There's no way it could be any better.... Maby all the pipes still got that brand new shine on the inside of them cause everyone hates using it and thats why it works soo good at the moment


VACUME? We don't need no vacuum!! Feed 'em to the mulchin' mower an' turn 'em to dust. Didn't they teach you nothin' at that fancy learnin' place?


----------



## Triple L

heather lawn spray;1100150 said:


> VACUME? We don't need no vacuum!! Feed 'em to the mulchin' mower an' turn 'em to dust. Didn't they teach you nothin' at that fancy learnin' place?


You have no idea how mulch I do that..... Leafs 4" deep... run the super Z over them 3 times and then run the walker over them.... Have 9 bushels instead 54 or a truckload LOL

We dont do any of that "combat" mowing like you crazy guys do


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1099788 said:


> Chad needs to get laid. Plain and simple!!!! LOL


Kinda tough when your drivers liscence restrictions require a liscenced passenger...aka mommy or daddy.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1100277 said:


> Kinda tough when your drivers liscence restrictions require a liscenced passenger...aka mommy or daddy.


Doh!!!!! LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha! Even Chad will have to laugh at that one!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1100394 said:


> haha! Even Chad will have to laugh at that one!


The poor girl Chad gets to unload his fustrations on. I hope they have bullet proof condoms. LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Nope, they don't, she will be stuck to the ceiling


----------



## Mr.Markus

Speaking of which Dean should be married now ....no!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1100401 said:


> Nope, they don't, she will be stuck to the ceiling


I always thought Chad looked more like a bottom.


Mr.Markus;1100405 said:


> Speaking of which Dean should be married now ....no!


I think we should have a moment of silence for him.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I didnt get married... thats in july. 

but thanks for the moment of silence.
I went to vegas for a bachelor party. Good times

Ive got a bit of reading to do here to catch up, but I will get to that later.
Just got home... yawn.. need a nap


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1100478 said:


> I didnt get married... thats in july.
> 
> but thanks for the moment of silence.
> I went to vegas for a bachelor party. Good times
> 
> Ive got a bit of reading to do here to catch up, but I will get to that later.
> Just got home... yawn.. need a nap


Us old guys get confused when you say "bachelor party, Vegas and getting married" in the same post, we start to make assumptions ...my mistake. I was really just looking for an excuse to use the door hanger, all my friends are married (some of them twice.)


----------



## Triple L

Lets just start this off as I knew I had something to look forward to when I got home from the BBM's I got today LOL....



JohnnyRoyale;1100277 said:


> Kinda tough when your drivers liscence restrictions require a liscenced passenger...aka mommy or daddy.


I cant wait to meet you in person... You must come to the next get together....



JD Dave;1100397 said:


> The poor girl Chad gets to unload his fustrations on. I hope they have bullet proof condoms. LOL


You guys are something else.... 

Is that all you talk about these days? I've heard that one from you a few times now...



JD Dave;1100418 said:


> I always thought Chad looked more like a bottom.


I thought I sat down to pee according to you LOL

Who knows Dave, your wife might just be getting that kid she was hoping for in 37 weeks from now... Your right, even double condoms weren't enough LOL


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1100397 said:


> The poor girl Chad gets to unload his fustrations on. I hope they have bullet proof condoms. LOL


HAHAHAHA.......:bluebounc



Triple L;1100672 said:


> Who knows Dave, your wife might just be getting that kid she was hoping for in 37 weeks from now... Your right, even double condoms weren't enough LOL


Ouch! easy there Chad!


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;1100816 said:


> HAHAHAHA.......:bluebounc
> 
> Ouch! easy there Chad!


Its all fun and games! Until a few months from now when she starts showing it HAHAHAHA!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1100672 said:


> I thought I sat down to pee according to you LOL
> 
> Who knows Dave, your wife might just be getting that kid she was hoping for in 37 weeks from now... Your right, even double condoms weren't enough LOL


I told my wife what you said about her, so she can't wait to talk to you. LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

This just got weird, I'm out!


----------



## Neige

They have been talking snow all day on the radio, maybe 3 cm by tomorrow morning. No way it will stick, but maybe the grass will be white. Its great the phone has not stopped ringing all day.


----------



## jayman3

Neige;1101047 said:


> They have been talking snow all day on the radio, maybe 3 cm by tomorrow morning. No way it will stick, but maybe the grass will be white. Its great the phone has not stopped ringing all day.


Snowin hear Paul just came back from deer huntin about an hour from here and it has been snowin up there since noon.


----------



## snowplowchick

5 cm today near Huntsville. Very slippery roads. Winter is coming.


----------



## creativedesigns

jayman3;1101073 said:


> Snowin hear Paul just came back from deer huntin about an hour from here and it has been snowin up there since noon.


Did the deer have high heels? LOL.....


----------



## creativedesigns

Video of Toronto plow drivers & a cabbie! lol....


----------



## Bruce'sEx

creativedesigns;1101114 said:


> Video of Toronto plow drivers & a cabbie! lol....


blast from the past..


----------



## snowman4

Bruce'sEx;1101139 said:


> blast from the past..


Cre - that video is almost as old as you!


----------



## jayman3

creativedesigns;1101095 said:


> Did the deer have high heels? LOL.....


No I wish that was the case,saw nothin


----------



## creativedesigns

jayman3;1101187 said:


> No I wish that was the case,saw nothin


If it keeps up like this, Franicks gonna call u in tonite!  Better get those Horst blades set up!


----------



## jayman3

creativedesigns;1101193 said:


> If it keeps up like this, Franicks gonna call u in tonite!  Better get those Horst blades set up!


I know the worst part is the quick attaches arent installed yet,behind on my prep work.


----------



## Neige

Snowing pretty hard now, but still melting on contact. +2 outside.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

still gets the heart racing though, I bet?


----------



## musclecarboy

24 hours until I'm on call. I'll take the first 6 weeks free like last year 


Holy crap, I've made almost 1,000 posts on this friggen' site!


----------



## creativedesigns

Neige;1101200 said:


> Snowing pretty hard now, but still melting on contact. +2 outside.


We went out tonite to service our newer clients, scraped some lots were 3cm covered in certain areas, but mostly switched to rain & mild temp around 2am...Makes us look like true keeners! 

lol, I saw a Clintar truck driving around looking lost, that was a chuckle!


----------



## Neige

Pristine PM ltd;1101284 said:


> still gets the heart racing though, I bet?


It sure does, feels great.

Grass is white everywhere, but its already melting away. Looked good while it lasted.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Grass is starting to go white here today.


----------



## ff1221

Stopped by the dealer yesterday to see the new plow truck, pick it up on Tuesday, then gotta get workin on mounting the plow so it's ready to go for snow.


----------



## snowplowchick

The roads have been plowed and salted this morning north of huntsville. Heard forecast say low of minus 9 for tues.


Nice wheels ff1221.


----------



## creativedesigns

Hey Chad, whats in the salter? ......lol


----------



## musclecarboy

This is the first time I've cut stone and been snowed on at the same time.....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We had some today blowing in TO, going to grab the plows next week.


----------



## JoeCool

It has been unseasonably warm here in Manitoba, with that storm you all had move through leaving us with plenty of rain. Then Friday at supper hour it started to snow heavy and within a couple hours everything here was covered. This picture is at 1 am as we returned from an evening out at friends. Had me all excited but now it is Sunday and is pretty much all gone. Oh well, soon enough...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, soon enough, ...maybe December 20th...


----------



## creativedesigns

Oh...Happy Halloween to everyone out there! pumpkinpumpkin:


----------



## PlatinumService

Pristine PM ltd;1101738 said:


> yeah, soon enough, ...maybe December 20th...


I agree! I still have alot of work to do before the snow flies


----------



## musclecarboy

PlatinumService;1101779 said:


> I agree! I still have alot of work to do before the snow flies


Yeah seriously. I have 3 hardscape jobs to do... one is pretty big. Its not lookin good!

I think I'm going to plug my truck in tonight.. -4 overnight


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*its snowing here. and the temp outside says -6!!! payup bring on the winter storms!*_


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Anyone have some tips/advice for making moving a downeaster dump insert from one truck to another easy? I don't mean the physical moving of it, but marking/position/drilling.. I figured back bolts are easy to get in with box down, then just hoist the box up (or worth while to get pump hooked up first)


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Just place and drill. I know what you are saying, but I wouldn't try and do anything ahead of time. It is awkward enough as is. With Fords the bed bolts line up, but I don't think they do with other brands. I would leave the pump till the end, just find it safer and easier that way.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1102736 said:


> Just place and drill. I know what you are saying, but I wouldn't try and do anything ahead of time. It is awkward enough as is. With Fords the bed bolts line up, but I don't think they do with other brands. I would leave the pump till the end, just find it safer and easier that way.


Have you actually installed one before?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, you think I just drive around all day and do nothing! I have 'helped' move a couple of them around and 'helped' install. Never by myself.


----------



## Grassman09

Keep the solenoid under the hood of the truck not under the bed. Shoveling salt out in the early am in the cold sucks.


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1101944 said:


> Yeah seriously. I have 3 hardscape jobs to do... one is pretty big. Its not lookin good!
> 
> I think I'm going to plug my truck in tonight.. -4 overnight


you have a duramax you dont need to plug it in... ive maybe plugged mine in 6 times in its life and i have 297,000 km and over 5700 hours on it


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1102793 said:


> Have you actually installed one before?


They need a guy with height to hold it up while shorty crawls under to fasten it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I just double checked, there are two styles of frame, one lines up with Fords, the other needs to be drilled and bracketed.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1102802 said:


> haha, you think I just drive around all day and do nothing! I have 'helped' move a couple of them around and 'helped' install. Never by myself.


Just givig you a hard time. LOL


----------



## heather lawn spray

PlatinumService;1102809 said:


> you have a duramax you dont need to plug it in... ive maybe plugged mine in 6 times in its life and i have 297,000 km and over 5700 hours on it


THANK-YOU!!

(3 Duramax's '04, '05, '06)


----------



## creativedesigns

Hey Grassman, I guess your posts got deleted in the Craigslist thread! Hahaha, that damn Jiminy Cricket, LOL....:whistling:


----------



## musclecarboy

PlatinumService;1102809 said:


> you have a duramax you dont need to plug it in... ive maybe plugged mine in 6 times in its life and i have 297,000 km and over 5700 hours on it


Yeah I know but I like the instant heat


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1102802 said:


> haha, you think I just drive around all day and do nothing! I have 'helped' move a couple of them around and 'helped' install. Never by myself.


LOL Dave likes poking fun at you. By helped, do you mean pass out beers for everyone working?


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1103040 said:


> LOL Dave likes poking fun at you. By helped, do you mean pass out beers for everyone working?


No by helped he means "I told them to do it" LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Well I finally caught up on alot of the reading here. 
You guys sure do pick on TripleL

Vegas was fun. Didnt hit the jackpot... till I got home.
I just read in the local paper that the nofrills "mall" across the street is going to be rebuilt, to include a new nofrills, the lcbo and a ida drugstore along with them rebuilding the pioneer gas bar thats currently there. Thats a dream come true because I own the property across the street and Im the only other retail around. The traffic will be incredible and the tenants will be long term. It seems to be a done deal and they will start the work in spring. http://www.northumberlandtoday.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=2814829

Finally!

lcbo and beer store... on the same street lol


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1103070 said:


> Well I finally caught up on alot of the reading here.
> You guys sure do pick on TripleL
> 
> Vegas was fun. Didnt hit the jackpot... till I got home.
> I just read in the local paper that the nofrills "mall" across the street is going to be rebuilt, to include a new nofrills, the lcbo and a ida drugstore along with them rebuilding the pioneer gas bar thats currently there. Thats a dream come true because I own the property across the street and Im the only other retail around. The traffic will be incredible and the tenants will be long term. It seems to be a done deal and they will start the work in spring. http://www.northumberlandtoday.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=2814829
> 
> Finally!
> 
> lcbo and beer store... on the same street lol


Jackpot! When did you buy your plaza? Send me a pm if you have a sec, I'm interested in commercial real estate


----------



## Grassman09

creativedesigns;1102962 said:


> Hey Grassman, I guess your posts got deleted in the Craigslist thread! Hahaha, that damn Jiminy Cricket, LOL....:whistling:


Why am I not surprised. If I ever find him....:laughing:

Hey do you know a company called Always Growing in your area? I bought a Epoke salter off him earlier this year. Looks like a decent sized operation or does everyone in Ottawa own Tandems just for hauling snow.


----------



## creativedesigns

Grassman09;1103148 said:


> Hey do you know a company called Always Growing in your area? I bought a Epoke salter off him earlier this year. Looks like a decent sized operation or does everyone in Ottawa own Tandems just for hauling snow.


Yeah, just about every company has tandems or a tri-axle. I've seen them around a couple times, but don't really know him. :waving:


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1103070 said:


> Well I finally caught up on alot of the reading here.
> You guys sure do pick on TripleL
> 
> Vegas was fun. Didnt hit the jackpot... till I got home.
> I just read in the local paper that the nofrills "mall" across the street is going to be rebuilt, to include a new nofrills, the lcbo and a ida drugstore along with them rebuilding the pioneer gas bar thats currently there. Thats a dream come true because I own the property across the street and Im the only other retail around. The traffic will be incredible and the tenants will be long term. It seems to be a done deal and they will start the work in spring. http://www.northumberlandtoday.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=2814829
> 
> Finally!
> 
> lcbo and beer store... on the same street lol


I'm happy for you Dean. Congrats!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Thanks guys.
I bought it in 2004.
Its been alot of hard work and its still not done how I want it but this shows its going to pay off. There is alot of my sweat in this building. 

I turn 30 in June.


----------



## Grassman09

creativedesigns;1103361 said:


> Yeah, just about every company has tandems or a tri-axle. I've seen them around a couple times, but don't really know him. :waving:


Cool. You close to him? May be out the Ottawa Montreal way sometime towards end of the month. Are those 5740's you run there?


----------



## creativedesigns

MIDTOWNPC;1103415 said:


> Thanks guys.
> I bought it in 2004.
> Its been alot of hard work and its still not done how I want it but this shows its going to pay off. There is alot of my sweat in this building.
> 
> I turn 30 in June.


Thats great news, hope your property value increases too!

30 is still young! .....JD Dave is a little over that mark tho


----------



## Mr.Markus

2 weeks of days like today would be perfect for me. Then on with winter.


----------



## DeVries

We had our roads salted this morning. Woke up to blue and red flashing lights flashing in my room just about had a heart attack thought I slept thru a storm. Seems the region has to get rid of last seasons salt? Roads were in good shape not sure why they salted.


----------



## Grassman09

Peel Region has excess brine to get rid of. they are spraying daily. I wonder if I can bring my totes to there yard and have them fill them with the old brine.


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;1103723 said:


> Thats great news, hope your property value increases too!
> 
> 30 is still young! .....JD Dave is a little over that mark tho


Yep I'm 37 and feel like I'm 60. Today was a great day, picked up a new tractor and got to pick frigging stones all day. That has to be the worse job in the world. Take out over 1000ft of old cedar rail fence to find there is a quarry in there. I'll have over 1000 good cedar rails if anyone wants to buy some. I'm thinking $1 each. The stones are free if you want to pick them.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1103928 said:


> Today was a great day, picked up a new tractor and got to pick frigging stones all day.


Was it a Massey??Thought I saw you working today...you looked happy.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1104057 said:


> Was it a Massey??Thought I saw you working today...you looked happy.


Holy crap is that funny!!!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That was pretty freaking hilarious.


----------



## PlatinumService

Pristine PM ltd;1104076 said:


> That was pretty freaking hilarious.


X2 I agree


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1103921 said:


> Peel Region has excess brine to get rid of. they are spraying daily. I wonder if I can bring my totes to there yard and have them fill them with the old brine.


Wonder why customers complain about excessive salting.....
Roads are all white out here already!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Brine is down bridges and steep hills only in my area.


----------



## musclecarboy

York has put brine on the 400 series highways, no normal roads yet. It drops to -2 one night and they go nuts with brine... I can't wait until it actually snows!


----------



## ff1221

Salt piles on the bridges along Hwy 9 yesterday and brine down on some of the county roads up our way. Pretty frosty this morning, probably being done again today.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;1103916 said:


> We had our roads salted this morning. Woke up to blue and red flashing lights flashing in my room just about had a heart attack thought I slept thru a storm. Seems the region has to get rid of last seasons salt? Roads were in good shape not sure why they salted.


They've been spraying out here too. You're on a regional road, right?

The Region starts on Nov. 1, and it seems as though they have to justify their existence - road conditions have certainly not indicated a need to be pre-wetting and salting now. All we've had are a couple of frosty mornings. Must be a budgetary thing - they have to use it all up!


----------



## creativedesigns

I got a PM from ajslands this morning! :laughing::laughing:

*Did you ever notice? *
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Do you ever notice that all your posts are in blue ink instead of black? Strange huh?

Hope you had a good summer and can't wait to read some of your humorious posts that are in blue. ___________________


----------



## TLG99

GMC Driver;1104437 said:


> They've been spraying out here too. You're on a regional road, right?
> 
> The Region starts on Nov. 1, and it seems as though they have to justify their existence - road conditions have certainly not indicated a need to be pre-wetting and salting now. All we've had are a couple of frosty mornings. Must be a budgetary thing - they have to use it all up!


I would think that it is both a budget issue (use or lose it) and maybe a test run in some cases. Make sure the equipment is working properly before the real deal.

I work in the Stoney Creek/Hamilton areas and have not seen evidence of spraying yet, not even on the Redhill expressway or Linc and we have had some major frosts the last few days.....who knows????


----------



## TLG99

Mr.Markus;1103853 said:


> 2 weeks of days like today would be perfect for me. Then on with winter.


Yep, clean-ups are about 80% done and a few small jobs to complete. We are getting the plows/salters out this weekend just to be sure their functioning o.k, in case we have a sneak attack from mother nature and will give them a thorough check-up when the other projects are done.

We are just finishing running hydro cable from a rental house I purchased (foreman lives there), to our new shop in the back of the property. The property is 800 ft deep from the roadway. From house to shop is approx. 600 ft., so that is the length of cable needed. We dug a trench about 2 ft. deep (rented excavator) and will be back filling also. We hired an electrician to do the hook-ups and supply the 3 ott hydro cable as well as install lights and panels in the shop etc.

Anyone care to guess what this cost (excluding our labour for trenching and back filling)? Just curious, because I was shocked at how expensive this little project was.


----------



## heather lawn spray

TLG99;1104546 said:


> Yep, clean-ups are about 80% done and a few small jobs to complete. We are getting the plows/salters out this weekend just to be sure their functioning o.k, in case we have a sneak attack from mother nature and will give them a thorough check-up when the other projects are done.
> 
> We are just finishing running hydro cable from a rental house I purchased (foreman lives there), to our new shop in the back of the property. The property is 800 ft deep from the roadway. From house to shop is approx. 600 ft., so that is the length of cable needed. We dug a trench about 2 ft. deep (rented excavator) and will be back filling also. We hired an electrician to do the hook-ups and supply the 3 ott hydro cable as well as install lights and panels in the shop etc.
> 
> Anyone care to guess what this cost (excluding our labour for trenching and back filling)? Just curious, because I was shocked at how expensive this little project was.


I bid $3000 plus trenching and backfilling


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

What did that 3 ott cable cost you? 

Anyone know of a clean s/a salter for sale locally? A friend of mine is looking for a heavy spec single with a 7 or 8 yard salter.


----------



## CGM Inc.

First load of salt for the season wesport

1200 Kg thanks god I have bags to handle the load


----------



## CGM Inc.

Spreader for the bagged salt.....favour to a good customer 
Little out of town job for one of my Guys.


----------



## cet

heather lawn spray;1104567 said:


> I bid $3000 plus trenching and backfilling


My guess would be $4500-$5000. $2400 for the cable.


----------



## JD Dave

TLG99;1104546 said:


> Yep, clean-ups are about 80% done and a few small jobs to complete. We are getting the plows/salters out this weekend just to be sure their functioning o.k, in case we have a sneak attack from mother nature and will give them a thorough check-up when the other projects are done.
> 
> We are just finishing running hydro cable from a rental house I purchased (foreman lives there), to our new shop in the back of the property. The property is 800 ft deep from the roadway. From house to shop is approx. 600 ft., so that is the length of cable needed. We dug a trench about 2 ft. deep (rented excavator) and will be back filling also. We hired an electrician to do the hook-ups and supply the 3 ott hydro cable as well as install lights and panels in the shop etc.
> 
> Anyone care to guess what this cost (excluding our labour for trenching and back filling)? Just curious, because I was shocked at how expensive this little project was.


I thought code was over 2ft?


----------



## snowplowchick

I hate to say it, but it isn't as interesting a read here without Triple L.  Where did he go?


----------



## creativedesigns

snowplowchick;1104869 said:


> I hate to say it, but it isn't as interesting a read here without Triple L.  Where did he go?


I was just wondering the same thing! .....You sure hes not at your house? LOL

Maybe JD knows something?


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;1104872 said:


> I was just wondering the same thing! .....You sure hes not at your house? LOL
> 
> Maybe JD knows something?


I do know but I'm not at liberty to say.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

probably taking a well deserved vacation! I am betting D.R. or Cuba


----------



## JD Dave

snowplowchick;1104869 said:


> I hate to say it, but it isn't as interesting a read here without Triple L.  Where did he go?


Ahhh someone has a crush. LOL


----------



## snowplowchick

JD Dave;1104891 said:


> Ahhh someone has a crush. LOL


lol. I am probably old enough to be his mother. I'm almost as ancient as you.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Wife told me there was a truck in the ditch from a Milton Landscaper this morning, including trailer and skidsteer. MTO and cops at the scene $$$$$$$ guess he was sleeping and someone made a left turn on Britania and Trafalgar at Terra.


----------



## JD Dave

snowplowchick;1104922 said:


> lol. I am probably old enough to be his mother. I'm almost as ancient as you.


Don't worry Chad isn't picky.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1104889 said:


> I do know but I'm not at liberty to say.


I think Dave's wife killed him...... and now Dave has to hide the body somewhere in that fenceline. Good news is he inherited another white Duramax to scuttle.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1104946 said:


> Don't worry Chad isn't picky.


thought women get only better with age....


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1104958 said:


> I think Dave's wife killed him...... and now Dave has to hide the body somewhere in that fenceline. Good news is he inherited another white Duramax to scuttle.


No lol but the duramax does have me thinking.


Cedar Grounds;1104959 said:


> thought women get only better with age....


Is your wife standing behind you while you type. LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1104973 said:


> No lol but the duramax does have me thinking.
> 
> Is your wife standing behind you while you type. LOL


No, just my expert opinion.......she just started talking again! Still pissed about that green thing!


----------



## cet

snowplowchick;1104922 said:


> lol. I am probably old enough to be his mother. I'm almost as ancient as you.


I wish I was as young as either one of you. I can faintly remember that far back.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1104976 said:


> No, just my expert opinion.......she just started talking again! Still pissed about that green thing!


Just explain to her that green paint to you is like diamonds to her.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1104981 said:


> I wish I was as young as either one of you. I can faintly remember that far back.


Yep it's all done hill for you now. Don't worry I'm sure Jon will buy you out. LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1104984 said:


> Just explain to her that green paint to you is like diamonds to her.


"You might get laid but you'll still be broke!!?!?!"


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1104994 said:


> "You might get laid but you'll still be broke!!?!?!"


She thinks my tractors sexy.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1104989 said:


> Yep it's all done hill for you now. Don't worry I'm sure Jon will buy you out. LOL


It's been down hill for a while now, that's why it's going by so fast.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1105033 said:


> It's been down hill for a while now, that's why it's going by so fast.


It's happening to me also. The days just fly by.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1104984 said:


> Just explain to her that green paint to you is like diamonds to her.


My toys are always 10X of what she gets


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;1105040 said:


> My toys are always 10X of what she gets


My wife say's the same thing, I hardly ever spend money but when I do look out.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1105040 said:


> My toys are always 10X of what she gets


As long as your toys make money that's all that matters and that's what I tell my wife. I do know what you mean though.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1105059 said:


> My wife say's the same thing, I hardly ever spend money but when I do look out.


Your not joking. LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

Must be a common problem


----------



## heather lawn spray

snowplowchick;1104869 said:


> I hate to say it, but it isn't as interesting a read here without Triple L.  Where did he go?


Yo want me to go around and knock on his door?


----------



## TLG99

cet;1104727 said:


> My guess would be $4500-$5000. $2400 for the cable.


Cet...you know your stuff!

Approximately $4000 went to the electrician for the cable and labour to hook everything up including lights and hardware at both the house and shop. $300 for a mini excavator rental plus another $300 or so for sand to insulate the cable from damage by backfilling. So, approx. $4600 to complete the job excluding our own labour.

This job should have been more...600 feet of 3 ott cable alone is about $2400 (as told to me by the electrician...good call Cet). Fortunately, I paid much less than that. I have a family member that knows someone, that knows someone, that knows someone who works at one of the hydro companies who helped me out and thats all I'm going to say about that,lol.



JD Dave;1104797 said:


> I thought code was over 2ft?


I was told by the electrician 18inches was code. In reality, my guy was having a bit too much fun with the rented excavator, and we were closer to 3ft or more in most areas.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

TLG99;1105111 said:


> Cet...you know your stuff!
> 
> Approximately $4000 went to the electrician for the cable and labour to hook everything up including lights and hardware at both the house and shop. $300 for a mini excavator rental plus another $300 or so for sand to insulate the cable from damage by backfilling. So, approx. $4600 to complete the job excluding our own labour.
> 
> This job should have been more...600 feet of 3 ott cable alone is about $2400 (as told to me by the electrician...good call Cet). Fortunately, I paid much less than that. I have a family member that knows someone, that knows someone, that knows someone who works at one of the hydro companies who helped me out and thats all I'm going to say about that,lol.
> 
> I was told by the electrician 18inches was code. In reality, my guy was having a bit too much fun with the rented excavator, and we were closer to 3ft or more in most areas.


Didn't keep up to this thread, but 18 inches is code for private stuff, 3ft is code from street to you. atleast it was for the last 6 or 8 we've dug. And yup services are not cheap to run.


----------



## cet

TLG99;1105111 said:


> Cet...you know your stuff!
> 
> Approximately $4000 went to the electrician for the cable and labour to hook everything up including lights and hardware at both the house and shop. $300 for a mini excavator rental plus another $300 or so for sand to insulate the cable from damage by backfilling. So, approx. $4600 to complete the job excluding our own labour.
> 
> This job should have been more...600 feet of 3 ott cable alone is about $2400 (as told to me by the electrician...good call Cet). Fortunately, I paid much less than that. I have a family member that knows someone, that knows someone, that knows someone who works at one of the hydro companies who helped me out and thats all I'm going to say about that,lol.
> 
> I was told by the electrician 18inches was code. In reality, my guy was having a bit too much fun with the rented excavator, and we were closer to 3ft or more in most areas.


Maybe I've been doing a little research for a shop this spring.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1105177 said:


> Maybe I've been doing a little research for a shop this spring.


Have you put an offer on anything yet?

p.s I picked up all my steel so when you finally put the clubs away and get back to the shop let me know


----------



## cet

Things are in the process.


----------



## Mr.Markus

*All set.*

In with the Thawrox....(Fits my color scheme.. Kubota Orange) Live bottom definitely the way to go, might actually get the ground to freeze infont of the salt shed this year.


----------



## DeVries

Looks good Markus. We're still in the process of expanding our shed hopfully be done next week.


----------



## creativedesigns

Looks good Mr. Markus, but I'll take my Hulk Salt preferably!! 

Triple L would too....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hey Cre, dumb question, but is that a repair job on your line-x? Or just the picture? I have a couple things to fix on our line-x's from time to time and I was always curious if you could tell if it had been repaired or not.


----------



## Grassman09

Something for the sidewalks this year. I missed a great deal on a blower and 54" plow for this all for $1000 :realmad: Where is a good place to get rubber for mowers? needs a new front tire and maybe 2 rears.Looking for a soft cab too..


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1105672 said:


> In with the Thawrox....(Fits my color scheme.. Kubota Orange) Live bottom definitely the way to go, might actually get the ground to freeze infont of the salt shed this year.


Markus,

Do you find you use less with that? Does it work faster for you? I tried that stuff one year when I couldnt get my beat juice salt. Prefer beat juice salt. Sifto's price was stupid also. 135ton delivered.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grassman09;1105994 said:


> Something for the sidewalks this year. I missed a great deal on a blower and 54" plow for this all for $1000 :realmad: Where is a good place to get rubber for mowers? needs a new front tire and maybe 2 rears.Looking for a soft cab too..


Did you stop to take a pee and snap a picture.?

lol :laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Markus - that sure is a nice shop setup you have. Very nice!


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1106057 said:


> Did you stop to take a pee and snap a picture.?
> 
> lol :laughing:


No but the thought did cross my mind. One of the straps came loose, so i figured it was best to fix before getin on the 401 and driving past the scales.


----------



## JD Dave

At least it's green!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1106013 said:


> Markus,
> 
> Do you find you use less with that? Does it work faster for you? I tried that stuff one year when I couldnt get my beat juice salt. Prefer beat juice salt. Sifto's price was stupid also. 135ton delivered.


Doesn't work any faster, do use about a 3rd less, and lasts longer, good lower temp action as well. It's a nice fit for me as suppliers out here are few and far between or competing on application. ....$120 tonne delivered.


----------



## Grassman09

I'm slowly converting to the green side. I hope to have another green machine in a few weeks. Or maybe I'll see if this monster is still around a Saskatchewan snowblower


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

would you guys discount your price 10% to 15% to get a 5 year contract vs a 1 year contract - seasonal - plowing and pickle mix in ?


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1106124 said:


> would you guys discount your price 10% to 15% to get a 5 year contract vs a 1 year contract - seasonal - plowing and pickle mix in ?


No way! Any contract I have seen has a 30 or 60 day termination clause in it.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1106107 said:


> . ....$120 tonne delivered.


  wow! Is that a Adam's truck from Waterloo?


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1106154 said:


> No way! Any contract I have seen has a 30 or 60 day termination clause in it.


Yeah its like a lifetime warranty. Who's lifetime? You can close up shop and open under another name, then who do the warranty holders chase?

Maybe have a declining rate? Say its a 10,000 contract:

Yr1: 10,750
yr2: 10,250
yr3: 9,750
yr4: 9,250
yr5: 8,750

This way, they will get a deal over the long haul but you get paid well up front. I'm not sure if they would go for it, but thats how I see it should work.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

5 years is a long time, and alot changes in 5 years... we currently don't have any contracts longer then 3. As much as I like the false sense of security, I much prefer not having to worry about the craziness of inflation.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1106180 said:


> 5 years is a long time, and alot changes in 5 years... we currently don't have any contracts longer then 3. As much as I like the false sense of security, I much prefer not having to worry about the craziness of inflation.


Lets be honest, are prices keeping pace with inflation or are they deflating to the ground


----------



## heather lawn spray

Grassman09;1105994 said:


> Something for the sidewalks this year. I missed a great deal on a blower and 54" plow for this all for $1000 :realmad: Where is a good place to get rubber for mowers? needs a new front tire and maybe 2 rears.Looking for a soft cab too..


I like Carlisile Tires for snow tires on the small equipment check carlisletire.ca for their dealer locator


----------



## heather lawn spray

Pristine PM ltd;1106180 said:


> 5 years is a long time, and alot changes in 5 years... we currently don't have any contracts longer then 3. As much as I like the false sense of security, I much prefer not having to worry about the craziness of inflation.


^^^like the man said. . .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1106159 said:


> wow! Is that a Adam's truck from Waterloo?


Who.................?


----------



## cet

I wouldn't discount 15% for 5 years.
I'm on year 2 of a 6 year contract. We get an inflation raise after year 2 and 4.
Mine is a good contract and it allows you to buy things you need.


----------



## heather lawn spray

. . . and now for the morning weather

0.8 degrees @06:00 up to 1.4 degrees @ 07:15

no accumulation @05:00 
1.0 cm by 06:30
nothing on pavement, melting out.
visibility 7 km's


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;1106334 said:


> I wouldn't discount 15% for 5 years.


X2.

I try to lock commercial/industrial properties into a 3 year term...in most cases without increase. Rarely can I convince them of locking in if its our first year there...much easier after we have proven ourselves to them and we are renewing after the first year. I have had alot of one year deals renew without heistation year after year (some for the last 12 years) with small increases every year.

We lost one this year that we had for over 10 years...new manager in cost cutting mode...We know the intricacies and demands of the property (24 hour/day X 7 days a week meat processing plant with trucks backing in and out of loading docks every 15 minutes), no snow here...no snow there...pile snow here....etc... I highly doubt the new contractor realizes what he's getting into-good luck to them both. I just wish the new manager would have called me before he made his decision.

FWIW...We do get an increase on our school contract every year and its a 3+1+1 deal.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1106124 said:


> would you guys discount your price 10% to 15% to get a 5 year contract vs a 1 year contract - seasonal - plowing and pickle mix in ?


Depends how much gravy was in the contract to begin with. If you have to buy a tractor or something to do this contract it would be nice to have a little security. That's not saying they can't terminate the contract but you can also.It all comes down to what the numbers are and I doubt the numbers are that good but you are the only one that knows.


----------



## CGM Inc.

from what I can see the typical 2.5% increase for inflation make you to expensive when you have a property for many years, 8-10 or more. If someone starts with a new bid they are typically cheaper, always a good chance to loose the property unless client sees the value of your service and relationship. I like to do the last year on a 0% increase on a 3 or 5 year term just to make them hang in to the end. Versus if you give it to begin with they take it and terminate after. Best insurance to retain business is to do a good job and price competitively. Everything else will loose business.


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1106525 said:


> from what I can see the typical 2.5% increase for inflation make you to expensive when you have a property for many years, 8-10 or more. If someone starts with a new bid they are typically cheaper, always a good chance to loose the property unless client sees the value of your service and relationship. I like to do the last year on a 0% increase on a 3 or 5 year term just to make them hang in to the end. Versus if you give it to begin with they take it and terminate after. Best insurance to retain business is to do a good job and price competitively. Everything else will loose business.


I agree with this. Good quality work that's priced right will always have a place in any economy. There are exceptions like John's scenario but I doubt that's very common.

As a side note, what's the going rate to plow a standard double width residential driveway? (20'x40'). A guy that uses a snowblower put out flyers for 375 and a guy that uses trucks put one out for 399. I thought I was giving my friends a deal for $400 cash!


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1106541 said:


> I agree with this. Good quality work that's priced right will always have a place in any economy. There are exceptions like John's scenario but I doubt that's very common.
> 
> As a side note, what's the going rate to plow a standard double width residential driveway? (20'x40'). A guy that uses a snowblower put out flyers for 375 and a guy that uses trucks put one out for 399. I thought I was giving my friends a deal for $400 cash!


how close are those "friends" to you?


----------



## musclecarboy

PlatinumService;1106543 said:


> how close are those "friends" to you?


Two are good friends' elderly parents and one is a buddy I've known for a while.

Why do you ask?


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1106556 said:


> Two are good friends' elderly parents and one is a buddy I've known for a while.
> 
> Why do you ask?


just wondering what you charge people you dont even know?


----------



## musclecarboy

PlatinumService;1106592 said:


> just wondering what you charge people you dont even know?


I don't. These people had some joker last year that couldn't even keep up with the 5 times it snowed so they asked me to do it. At first I all out refused because I don't want someone bothering me about a driveway when I have pretty demanding buildings to take care of. We agreed on $400 cash without the front walkway.

I was thinking the going rate was closer to $500 including the front walkway (those $375 & 399 numbers include walkway).


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, yeah, $350 - $400 cash is "what I hear" people do things for in my area.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Almost all GTA guys include walkways...


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1106607 said:


> Almost all GTA guys include walkways...


I'll take heated leather seats over a shovel any day


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

that's fine, but it doesn't change the industry! ha


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Hey Jon, I still cant get over the amount of shovellers you employ during the winter.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1106656 said:


> Hey Jon, I still cant get over the amount of shovellers you employ during the winter.


Jon's a player for sure. He told me 2 years ago and I still can't get over it. Can't wait to ride on the PPM jet. A helicopter would be cool also.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1106614 said:


> I'll take heated leather seats over a shovel any day


How old are you? When I was your age I'd shovel my driveway for fun when I got home from plowing. I wish I had that energy now.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Id be throwing up from November to April if I had to worry about that many guys.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Thanks for the replies guys. Its interesting to hear what everyone has to say. Infact it helps me understand some of the points the other guys may be considering also when pricing against me. 

how much gravy is in the quote does have alot to do with it. the security factor is also nice.this property I was talking about is just a shy of an acre of plowing so its nothing I need big guns for. although Id love to write a Deere John letter. 

basically I was the highest bid, and the favored bid (I have spent 3 years doing another job for them on a smaller scale and they were very happy with it and some good gravy on it) I was asked if I would sharpen my pencil by approx 10% and that would put me close to even with the 2nd highest price and in their "budget" my initial responce was I would consider it but I would want a multi year deal. I was thinking perhaps a 2 or 3 year. The multi year deal was placed in my hands as 5 years, same price for the 5 years, all sand included. There was no mention of contract cancelation. 

There is alot of crazy pricing around. One min I hear someone lost something for 1/2 the price next I sign a nice deal with more gravy then a hot turkey sandwich. Maybe Im doing something wrong but I price the job 3 ways... 1 - the minimum I have to get to take it. 2 - how the other guy might price it 3 - what the market or client would bare.


btw - I signed it. 

there is this part of me that just loves making a deal happen and when both parties are excited about it its even better. the art of the deal I think is what Trump called it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1106684 said:


> How old are you? When I was your age I'd shovel my driveway for fun when I got home from plowing. I wish I had that energy now.


now you just do a full engine swap on a sunday afternoon and still get 6 test runs in before sunset.

give yourself a little credit your not THAT old


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1106687 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. Its interesting to hear what everyone has to say. Infact it helps me understand some of the points the other guys may be considering also when pricing against me.
> 
> how much gravy is in the quote does have alot to do with it. the security factor is also nice.this property I was talking about is just a shy of an acre of plowing so its nothing I need big guns for. although Id love to write a Deere John letter.
> 
> basically I was the highest bid, and the favored bid (I have spent 3 years doing another job for them on a smaller scale and they were very happy with it and some good gravy on it) I was asked if I would sharpen my pencil by approx 10% and that would put me close to even with the 2nd highest price and in their "budget" my initial responce was I would consider it but I would want a multi year deal. I was thinking perhaps a 2 or 3 year. The multi year deal was placed in my hands as 5 years, same price for the 5 years, all sand included. There was no mention of contract cancelation.
> 
> There is alot of crazy pricing around. One min I hear someone lost something for 1/2 the price next I sign a nice deal with more gravy then a hot turkey sandwich. Maybe Im doing something wrong but I price the job 3 ways... 1 - the minimum I have to get to take it. 2 - how the other guy might price it 3 - what the market or client would bare.
> 
> btw - I signed it.
> 
> there is this part of me that just loves making a deal happen and when both parties are excited about it its even better. the art of the deal I think is what Trump called it.


Good luck with it. Gravy matters but what also matters is if you can fit the job in without buying any additional equipment.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1106688 said:


> now you just do a full engine swap on a sunday afternoon and still get 6 test runs in before sunset.
> 
> give yourself a little credit your not THAT old


I wish I was that quick. I guess we all need something that excites us to keep us motivated.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1106684 said:


> How old are you? When I was your age I'd shovel my driveway for fun when I got home from plowing. I wish I had that energy now.


I hear about the guys like you so I'm saving it all for when I'm your age wesport


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1106696 said:


> I wish I was that quick. I guess we all need something that excites us to keep us motivated.


 and it doesn't need to have 2 legs anymore


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1106686 said:


> Id be throwing up from November to April if I had to worry about that many guys.


What do you think he does


----------



## cet

If I had the choice of a guy snow blowing my driveway or plowing it, even for the same price I would take the snow blower. I snow blow my own drive. It does a much better job.

Dean there is a difference between lowering your price on something you quoted then lowering it on something you are all ready doing. I thought you were asked to lower your price on an existing contract.I price stuff high to see where I stand, you can always go lower but it is hard to raise that bar. I don't think there is a single contract I have that I would lower by 15% to keep.

Right now the extra 8% the govt has given us is pretty nice. My salt cost just went down by a few points. As did all repairs, equipment and fuel. Not the full 8% but by the % you have left after the income tax.


----------



## cet

Looking at next weeks forecast.................

A few more trips to the golf course.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I know I should call my municipality for the right answer but wondering if any of you know if I would require a building permit if I wanted to put up a 60 x 80 coverall fabric type building?

Id like to get equipment out of the elements and our shop is too small. Dont care much about heat and hydro or water as we would use our existing shop to work on equipment.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JohnnyRoyale;1106775 said:


> I know I should call my municipality for the right answer but wondering if any of you know if I would require a building permit if I wanted to put up a 60 x 80 coverall fabric type building?
> 
> Id like to get equipment out of the elements and our shop is too small. Dont care much about heat and hydro or water as we would use our existing shop to work on equipment.


sometimes is better to ask for forgiveness then it is for permission


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1106775 said:


> I know I should call my municipality for the right answer but wondering if any of you know if I would require a building permit if I wanted to put up a 60 x 80 coverall fabric type building?
> 
> Id like to get equipment out of the elements and our shop is too small. Dont care much about heat and hydro or water as we would use our existing shop to work on equipment.


You need a permit but they will put one up without if you take full responsiblilty.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1106707 said:


> and it doesn't need to have 2 legs anymore


Well that does get me excited still.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

MIDTOWNPC;1106778 said:


> sometimes is better to ask for forgiveness then it is for permission


You must be single.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1106779 said:


> You need a permit but they will put one up without if you take full responsiblilty.


We would put it up.

Do you think we'd be taxed on the enclosed space?


----------



## cet

When I put up our 36x30 right in the middle of Aurora we didn't ask anyone and it has been there at least 5 years now without any questions. And that baby is high. We set it on 3 rows of mafia(that was just for you:laughing blocks.


----------



## DeVries

MIDTOWNPC;1106778 said:


> sometimes is better to ask for forgiveness then it is for permission


Bingo, my favourite expression.


----------



## rooferdave

hey all... anyone got any western unimount truckside and maybe plowside plugs (harness caught fire last year) also complete (ulp) truckside for a ford 150 wiring mount etc


----------



## CGM Inc.

does anyone know of a good roll-up door service company (commercial) in Milton/Mississauga?
One of our properties can't close the bay door 
Need a service tech ASAP! THANKS!

Calling all names and numbers and no answer even with 24 hour emergency service WTF!


----------



## creativedesigns

Cedar Grounds;1106820 said:


> Calling all names and numbers and no answer even with 24 hour emergency service WTF!


What do ya expect on a Friday afternoon! There at the local pubs drinking lime beers with Cet.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Lotta guys doing a lotta wondering for a Friday night. Must be getting antsy.


----------



## snowman4

Creative, how much do you think we're going to get tonight? Is your sod man as good with snow as he is sod?


----------



## creativedesigns

snowman4;1106878 said:


> Creative, how much do you think we're going to get tonight? Is your sod man as good with snow as he is sod?


Haha....my prediction is that we'll get Zero cm's tonite! 

Besides, I've got tee-off time at 6am tomorow at the golf club!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hey, picking up the plows and salters, stopped in Cobourg for a bite and drove past Dean's buddy and finally saw the Pristine of eastern Ontario!


----------



## CGM Inc.

creativedesigns;1106857 said:


> What do ya expect on a Friday afternoon! There at the local pubs drinking lime beers with Cet.


Guess I don't need a snow hotline this year


----------



## cet

creativedesigns;1106917 said:


> Haha....my prediction is that we'll get Zero cm's tonite!
> 
> Besides, I've got tee-off time at 6am tomorow at the golf club!


6am, I hope you have some night vision goggles.

Lime beer is for kids for the last time.:laughing:

The Salt Depot is open in Newmarket tonight.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1106938 said:


> 6am, I hope you have some night vision goggles.


I got to a job at 7 this morning... slept in the truck until 8


----------



## snowman4

cet;1106938 said:


> 6am, I hope you have some night vision goggles.
> 
> Lime beer is for kids for the last time.:laughing:
> 
> The Salt Depot is open in Newmarket tonight.


It's always nice to have an excuse......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1106920 said:


> Hey, picking up the plows and salters, stopped in Cobourg for a bite and drove past Dean's buddy and finally saw the Pristine of eastern Ontario!


funny my phone didnt ring... 

next time


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1107238 said:


> funny my phone didnt ring...
> 
> next time


You probably didn't want to share a burger with him anyways. Now you know what all the girls felt like that you didn't call back.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hey, sorry Dean, it was just me and the sort of wife, towing the plows back on a float. We just grabbed pizza! What are you up to sunday?


----------



## ff1221

Woke up to huge bang at 4 this morning, some drunk went right down the side of my old plow truck parked out on the street in front of the house, took off the fender flare mirror and destroyed the front rim. Yes I know I'm parked the wrong way on the street, I'm a creature of habit.:realmad:


----------



## ff1221

Here is the results of last nights snow fall, should get the phone ringing and the last of the contracts in.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1107259 said:


> Hey, sorry Dean, it was just me and the sort of wife, towing the plows back on a float. We just grabbed pizza! What are you up to sunday?


I'm going to Belleville on Sunday afternoon, let me know if you guys make plans


----------



## CGM Inc.

ff1221;1107261 said:


> Woke up to huge bang at 4 this morning, some drunk went right down the side of my old plow truck parked out on the street in front of the house, took off the fender flare mirror and destroyed the front rim. Yes I know I'm parked the wrong way on the street, I'm a creature of habit.:realmad:


hope you got him or did he run?


----------



## JD Dave

I'd just call her your roommate. My wife loves it when I introduce as that. LOL.


Pristine PM ltd;1107259 said:


> Hey, sorry Dean, it was just me and the sort of wife, towing the plows back on a float. We just grabbed pizza! What are you up to sunday?


----------



## ff1221

Cedar Grounds;1107302 said:


> hope you got him or did he run?


Cops are still looking for the truck, but we found a grill emblem once the sun came up and there aren't many mazda p/u around this town, pretty sure we'll find them.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the cobourg pristine pm actually said he saw you

sunday - i have a bunch of running around to do. few onsite computer installs. gotta spend a bit of time with my "roomate" somewhere in there. 
what time are you passing thru? or should I say what meal are you thinking?


----------



## Grassman09

Look out london boys..

Local Farmer No offense JD.


----------



## Grassman09

A google hoax.. 







:laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1107636 said:


> Look out london boys..
> 
> Local Farmer No offense JD.


How do you know it's a farmer?


----------



## Ukisuperstar

If any of the Ontario guys are looking for a skid steer for the winter, we're selling our Case 430 (2006,2 speed, cab enclosure/door with windsheildwiper, 500 hours, 66" bucket, aux hydraulics, factory radio, AC/Heat) for $25,000. For pics take a look at "3ipka" profile. Reason: Need a smaller bobcat(S100)


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1107953 said:


> How do you know it's a farmer?


A mansion with a tractor parked in front of it 
Only a FARMER can afford that, not a landscaper


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1108072 said:


> A mansion with a tractor parked in front of it
> Only a FARMER can afford that, not a landscaper


:laughing: yup. I found a farmer in Milton who was looking to work his tractor but he didn't email me back. I didn't even mention a price. He must be busy re decorating his mansion.


----------



## yamaharuss

I know its probably too late,but keep my number for the next time...905-570-5685 905-689-DOOR (3667) I serve Hamilton Burlington Oakville Milton Flamborough Mississauga and surroundings..
16 years in the overhead door business,commercial,residential,farm...

And plow some snow in between!!!!

Russ Nicholson


----------



## CGM Inc.

yamaharuss;1108137 said:


> I know its probably too late,but keep my number for the next time...905-570-5685 905-689-DOOR (3667) I serve Hamilton Burlington Oakville Milton Flamborough Mississauga and surroundings..
> 16 years in the overhead door business,commercial,residential,farm...
> 
> And plow some snow in between!!!!
> 
> Russ Nicholson


And you tell us that after I needed a door repait guy on Friday :angry:


----------



## yamaharuss

Sorry been busy,havnt been on this site much lately,but got the call yesterday to sign contract for 
snowplowing and got me excited to get on the forum again and read some gossip..LOL..
Did you get everything fixed up ok??..


----------



## CGM Inc.

yamaharuss;1108143 said:


> Sorry been busy,havnt been on this site much lately,but got the call yesterday to sign contract for
> snowplowing and got me excited to get on the forum again and read some gossip..LOL..
> Did you get everything fixed up ok??..


superior door came out yesterday, was at a clients property.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hey dean, going to take 7 back, but I still will be up a few times before the snow flies. We loaded the plows as best as we could, I will post a picture later, we have a really old deere that did its best, but it has a hydro leak, so that makes things fun as you safely lower blades onto a trailer!! Anyway, we as a group, should try and organize something soon, how are the next few weeks looking? Buffet it up somewhere?


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1108266 said:


> Buffet it up somewhere?


Why does that suggestion not surprise me  LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1108266 said:


> Anyway, we as a group, should try and organize something soon, how are the next few weeks looking? Buffet it up somewhere?


MMMMMMM. Buffet.......might as well gain back the weight early.


----------



## JD Dave

I don't like buffets. If you guys plan something I'll try and make it.


----------



## musclecarboy

Does anyone know how long a truck will go without an alternator. I'm on the 401 passing Oshawa and my dash is out, climate control and radio are out, all lights are out. Over the pash hour the volt guage went from normal 14 down to nil. This is going to be fun! 55km until I'm home.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Find a place to land now now now

you have minutes *tops*


----------



## musclecarboy

40 kmnto go. Pristine Jon, you might have a surprise guest in 10 minutes


----------



## musclecarboy

20 km to go... It's really sucking for fuel now


----------



## musclecarboy

And it's finally over. Northbound 404 between sheppard and finch. 15 km's to go. Well that was fun.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Buffet - - - - - what about Frankie Tomatoes..... Markham or 
Vinnie Zuccchini's.... VaughanMills

I switched my wednesday's off for thursdays. Thursday Im always in Markham at some point in the day picking up computer stock. 

or if your heading this way one day and will be heading home after 6 just let me know and I will meet you somewhere. I close the store at 6. 

There are some great places in Cobourg for wings if its mon wed or thurs night 
$5 a pound


----------



## creativedesigns

musclecarboy;1108620 said:


> And it's finally over. Northbound 404 between sheppard and finch. 15 km's to go. Well that was fun.


So ur one of those kids that Texts & drives Eh!


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1108620 said:


> And it's finally over. Northbound 404 between sheppard and finch. 15 km's to go. Well that was fun.


I would've bet 25km tops...............


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

First time doing it this way. Took us 45 mins for the first one, 15 mins total for the next 3.... we really did it the worst way possible with the first one.

Anyway, sorry again Dean for not touching base with you before we left TO. It was sorta a last min trip and I wasn't thinking bud.

As for meeting up soon with everyone. How is the end of next week looking? Thursday for dinner? Somewhere that sucks for everyone to get to? ha.

Jon


----------



## musclecarboy

Mr.Markus;1108829 said:


> I would've bet 25km tops...............


Yeah I was pretty happy it went as far as it did. The truck and trailer made it to my house in good shape. CAA was pissed when they showed up and saw a trailer, I had to get a friend to come tow it. They even gave me crap because my toolbox behind the cab is apparently too much extra weight (I even opened it to show the guy it was almost empty LOL).


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

You made it home and then it died? Next time, just drive right to the shop if you can, probably safer.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1108872 said:


> You made it home and then it died? Next time, just drive right to the shop if you can, probably safer.


Made it to 404/sheppard, CAA took care of the rest. I was going to stop at whites but figured I would push it a bit more. I don't really have a mechanic I use, plus changing an alternator and/or batteries isn't tough.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ah, didn't understand your last post until now. At least it happened now and not during a storm.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1108881 said:


> Ah, didn't understand your last post until now. At least it happened now and not during a storm.


Yeah you got it. I'm putting on new tires on Thurs, fixing all this electrical crap plus change oil tomorrow, KROWN next week some time. BRING ON THE SNOW (after the 15th)


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1108892 said:


> Yeah you got it. I'm putting on new tires on Thurs, fixing all this electrical crap plus change oil tomorrow, KROWN next week some time. BRING ON THE SNOW (after the 15th)


...........................now you jinxed it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, I am hoping for late december! Our plows look rougher then I remember them looking. We are going to have some issues if we don't spend the time getting them back to par.


----------



## Elite_Maint

I went to get my plow yesterday and parked at timmies for a coffee after picking it up.........well some random guy was looking at the truck then stood in that same position for like 5 mins hahaha.....i couldn't help but to take a picture....lol


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think we freak people out when the plows first go on. When I was towing the trailer home, people kept looking at me as they passed... kept thinking a plow was flying off!


----------



## GMC Driver

Grassman09;1107636 said:


> Look out london boys..
> 
> Local Farmer No offense JD.





JD Dave;1107953 said:


> How do you know it's a farmer?


It isn't - number comes back as Forever Concrete.

While you're at it - anyone else you want to throw under the bus?



Pristine PM ltd;1109009 said:


> I think we freak people out when the plows first go on.


You definitely get some looks - One of my subs has been driving around with his new Salt Dogg since mid-Sept. Certainly hope he's jinxed us for a bit!


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver;1109076 said:


> It isn't - number comes back as Forever Concrete.
> 
> While you're at it - anyone else you want to throw under the bus?t!


At least I know someone has my back. Thanks


----------



## musclecarboy

New alternator- $320, new batteries- $130 each, new a/c sensor I smashed- $120. What a day. There goes beer and cigar money for the next year LOL


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

musclecarboy;1109221 said:


> New alternator- $320, new batteries- $130 each, new a/c sensor I smashed- $120. What a day. There goes beer and cigar money for the next year LOL


Don't feel so bad.

For me so far this week...

New lift cylinder...$775.00
New loader alternator and belts...$1300.00
New backhoe tires...$1500.00
New pickup truck tires...$1200.00

By weeks end...

Safety and emmisions on 3 trucks....$750.00
Sticker renewals on 9 trucks....$5000.00
Plus countless other small things I cant even thin of right now...

and the best one is going to cost me half of my net worth (but thats another story).


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1109226 said:


> and the best one is going to cost me half of my net worth (but thats another story).


did you hit on the girl at the DMV>


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Nope....Will soon be able to though.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1109294 said:


> Nope....Will soon be able to though.


Sorry to hear that John. Not fun I know first hand. Best of luck.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1109309 said:


> Sorry to hear that John. Not fun I know first hand. Best of luck.


There are ways around it but that goes both ways.
Sucks which ever way......


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1109294 said:


> Nope....Will soon be able to though.


Didn't mean to make light of it... sometimes I think my foot taste good.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1109309 said:


> Sorry to hear that John. Not fun I know first hand. Best of luck.


Thanks Dave, I'm going to be alright. I feel sorry for whoever she hooks up with next. :laughing:



Cedar Grounds;1109335 said:


> There are ways around it but that goes both ways.
> Sucks which ever way......


Tried that...with no success. Its unfortunate....she promises shes not going to get dirty about her entitlements...only time will tell.



Mr.Markus;1109344 said:


> Didn't mean to make light of it... sometimes I think my foot taste good.


LOL. Dont sweat it.


----------



## cet

Sorry to hear that John. It does get better just takes a little time


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1109377 said:


> Tried that...with no success. Its unfortunate....she promises shes not going to get dirty about her entitlements...only time will tell.
> 
> LOL. Dont sweat it.


That has to be arranged b4 thinhs go south. Hope I never get in that situation.


----------



## creativedesigns

Cedar Grounds;1109455 said:


> That has to be arranged b4 thinhs go south. Hope I never get in that situation.


Prenup!


----------



## cet

creativedesigns;1109488 said:


> Prenup!


Your a jerk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

creativedesigns;1109488 said:


> Prenup!


Family Trust


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1109508 said:


> Your a jerk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I agree. Lets all leave Johnny alone. His mind is working overtime as it is. I do know I felt better once my divorce was out in the open though. Life goes on and the more you surround yourself with good friends and postive thinking the better off you'll be.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Exactly the reason to have a get together!


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1109553 said:


> Exactly the reason to have a get together!


Oh come on Jon, you're just hungry . LOL kidding

Sorry to hear about everything John, I can imagine it's not much fun


----------



## creativedesigns

cet;1109508 said:


> Your a jerk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well, im glad your marriage is still strong then CET. Let me be a lil' modest.....

One of my cousins took over their 3 Dairy Farms that were started 3 generations ago thats expended every year....a successful business to say the least. With over 3mil of property & assets, a prenup in the marriage was an absolute must! There was no way the Father was gonna let some girl take half of his 40 years of what he worked for in the business away over a divorce!

I strongly agree on mutual trust in a loved one, but sometimes its a wise decision on going the prenuptual agreement route in a business this large. And to this day they are living happily married, 3 kids.....

Got anything Jerkingly to say CET? ..........


----------



## musclecarboy

creativedesigns;1109620 said:


> Well, im glad your marriage is still strong then CET. Let me be a lil' modest.....
> 
> One of my cousins took over their 3 Dairy Farms that were started 3 generations ago thats expended every year....a successful business to say the least. With over 3mil of property & assets, a prenup in the marriage was an absolute must! There was no way the Father was gonna let some girl take half of his 40 years of what he worked for in the business away over a divorce!
> 
> I strongly agree on mutual trust in a loved one, but sometimes its a wise decision on going the prenuptual agreement route in a business this large. And to this day they are living happily married, 3 kids.....
> 
> Got anything Jerkingly to say CET? ..........


Dude you're a moron. Obviously if there was millions of assets prior to even meeting the girl you would consider a prenup. I'm not sure John's exact case like how long he's been married but I'm sure if it applied to his situation he would have considered it.


----------



## creativedesigns

musclecarboy;1109648 said:


> Dude you're a moron. Obviously if there was millions of assets prior to even meeting the girl you would consider a prenup. I'm not sure John's exact case like how long he's been married but I'm sure if it applied to his situation he would have considered it.


Sounds good Aswipe! Just trying to state a point. I don't really care about peoples dollar value. Prenups are nothing new...


----------



## cet

The spouse would never be entitled to 1/2 the farm. Sorry to tell you but you need to brush up on Canadian divorce law. After many years and 3 kids there would be a large sum of money going out even with the premup. I'm sure the farm is a limited company with a few shareholders also.

You may be right about a prenup but your timing really sucked.


----------



## musclecarboy

Any suggestions for a budget welder? I don't do anything major but I would like to have the ability to weld thicker stuff if anything happened to a trailer or machine. What do you think of this one? $780 for the kit at princess auto.


----------



## creativedesigns

cet;1109668 said:


> The spouse would never be entitled to 1/2 the farm. Sorry to tell you but you need to brush up on Canadian divorce law. After many years and 3 kids there would be a large sum of money going out even with the premup. I'm sure the farm is a limited company with a few shareholders also.
> 
> You may be right about a prenup but your timing really sucked.


Wasn't really here to agrue with anyone. But yeah, lots of things suck...even timing!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

and were back!


----------



## RAZOR

musclecarboy;1109674 said:


> Any suggestions for a budget welder? I don't do anything major but I would like to have the ability to weld thicker stuff if anything happened to a trailer or machine. What do you think of this one? $780 for the kit at princess auto.


I bought one of those a few weeks ago. I'm not much of a welder but it seems to work alot better than the little 120v unit that I had. So far I welded a few D rings to my trailer and it worked fine. I got mine at Canadian Tire for $629, they come on sale for that price a few times a year.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1109709 said:


> and were back!


Okay Oprah.:laughing:


----------



## musclecarboy

RAZOR;1109710 said:


> I bought one of those a few weeks ago. I'm not much of a welder but it seems to work alot better than the little 120v unit that I had. So far I welded a few D rings to my trailer and it worked fine. I got mine at Canadian Tire for $629, they come on sale for that price a few times a year.


Yeah the 120 can only draw so much power, thats why it tops out in its welding capacity. The 230 plug can draw much more power to be able to weld heavier stuff. I want something that can weld a D ring for example and not have it rip off!:realmad:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;1109709 said:


> and were back!


LOL...

Sorry guys for starting sh!t on here...I really appreciate your care and concern and PM's and texts...lets just leave the topic alone and continue on with the weather...

Has anyone ever replaced Ford manual locking hubs with Warn aftermartket ones?. The Ford dealer quoted me $800.00 a pair for OEM and I can get the WARN ones for $250.00 a pair. Im not inpressed with the Ford hubs,,,are the Warn ones any better or worse?


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;1109758 said:


> LOL...
> 
> Sorry guys for starting sh!t on here...I really appreciate your care and concern and PM's and texts...lets just leave the topic alone and continue on with the weather...
> 
> Has anyone ever replaced Ford manual locking hubs with Warn aftermartket ones?. The Ford dealer quoted me $800.00 a pair for OEM and I can get the WARN ones for $250.00 a pair. Im not inpressed with the Ford hubs,,,are the Warn ones any better or worse?


I think you might find it easier to drive GM's then always fixing Fords.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I figured someone would say that.


----------



## Grassman09

Johnny,

If you need to spend some $$ quickly and are thinking tandem. No hooklift thou. I'm debateing over a 6speed salt truck I cant imagine a 13 

Nice Truck


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;1109804 said:


> Thanks but no thanks.
> 
> He's going to have a hell of a time getting rid of that-I may be wrong.
> 
> Doug would probably have good use for something like that.


Yea I duno why they have that. I think it was for delivering there treated salt.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Thanks but no thanks. 

He's going to have a hell of a time getting rid of that-I may be wrong.

Doug would probably have good use for something like that.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1109789 said:


> Johnny,
> 
> If you need to spend some $$ quickly and are thinking tandem. No hooklift thou. I'm debateing over a 6speed salt truck I cant imagine a 13
> 
> Nice Truck


That salt truck is worth more then all mine together. I wonder how much salting you need to do to make that pay for it's self.


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1109809 said:


> That salt truck is worth more then all mine together. I wonder how much salting you need to do to make that pay for it's self.


They have the money. They are big into liquids now selling the beat juice stuff and mfg brine but they do do allot of plowing. I guess the 13speed standard trans was cheaper then the allison auto for that rig.


----------



## DeVries

JohnnyRoyale;1109758 said:


> LOL...
> 
> Sorry guys for starting sh!t on here...I really appreciate your care and concern and PM's and texts...lets just leave the topic alone and continue on with the weather...
> 
> Has anyone ever replaced Ford manual locking hubs with Warn aftermartket ones?. The Ford dealer quoted me $800.00 a pair for OEM and I can get the WARN ones for $250.00 a pair. Im not inpressed with the Ford hubs,,,are the Warn ones any better or worse?


Go with the Warn ones. I've used them before to replace factory ones and lasted as long as I had the truck wheras the factory ones I got only three years out of them.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1109809 said:


> That salt truck is worth more then all mine together. I wonder how much salting you need to do to make that pay for it's self.


If you have year round work for a truck I guess it makes it pay for itself somehow. There is basically no differnece driving a 9, 13 or 15 sp, you don't have to use all the gears anyways. Also you would be better off not putting an allison in a truck like that but rather a clucthless shift Fuller that only needs the clutch to start and stop.


----------



## h8to wrk

JohnnyRoyale;1109758 said:


> LOL...
> 
> Sorry guys for starting sh!t on here...I really appreciate your care and concern and PM's and texts...lets just leave the topic alone and continue on with the weather...
> 
> Has anyone ever replaced Ford manual locking hubs with Warn aftermartket ones?. The Ford dealer quoted me $800.00 a pair for OEM and I can get the WARN ones for $250.00 a pair. Im not inpressed with the Ford hubs,,,are the Warn ones any better or worse?


Im almost sure that the Ford hubs are the same as the Warn ones. Warn made all the hubs for ever.

I have both here and the internals are the same. Its just the outer cap/knob that is different. Go warn anyways


----------



## h8to wrk

musclecarboy;1109729 said:


> Yeah the 120 can only draw so much power, thats why it tops out in its welding capacity. The 230 plug can draw much more power to be able to weld heavier stuff. I want something that can weld a D ring for example and not have it rip off!:realmad:


That is a OK welder for small stuff but D-rings are getting borderline for it. Anything over 1/4 and it is maxing out.


----------



## h8to wrk

Any one in the Beamsville Grimsby area looking for an extra guy this winter?

Things are a bit tight this year and Im looking to make some extra money.


----------



## musclecarboy

h8to wrk;1110108 said:


> Any one in the Beamsville Grimsby area looking for an extra guy this winter?
> 
> Things are a bit tight this year and Im looking to make some extra money.


Your username doesn't help you with that request 

The brochure from Lincoln electric says up to 1/2" mild steel.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1110018 said:


> If you have year round work for a truck I guess it makes it pay for itself somehow. There is basically no differnece driving a 9, 13 or 15 sp, you don't have to use all the gears anyways. Also you would be better off not putting an allison in a truck like that but rather a clucthless shift Fuller that only needs the clutch to start and stop.


I was looking at a 04 International 4300 6 Speed dude said he didn't use the clutch but then again he also said he thought the 700'000 was 100'000 and loaded it with 10tons from the quarry and was legal. :laughing:


----------



## h8to wrk

musclecarboy;1110115 said:


> Your username doesn't help you with that request
> 
> The brochure from Lincoln electric says up to 1/2" mild steel.


lol at the user name

Your right about up to 1/2" on the welder. I assumed it was going to be similar specs to the older small welders. That is nice to be alble to weld that thick even if it will only do it in Fluxcore mode


----------



## musclecarboy

h8to wrk;1110124 said:


> lol at the user name
> 
> Your right about up to 1/2" on the welder. I assumed it was going to be similar specs to the older small welders. That is nice to be alble to weld that thick even if it will only do it in Fluxcore mode


I'm not too concerned about flux core mode, more of a mess but no gas to worry about. For most steel work I use flux core normally so it's all good.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

If anyone works in the Valleywood subdivision off of highway 10, South of Old School Rd in Caledon shoot me a PM. I had a call from a customer looking to do his driveway. I'll give you his name and number.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1110116 said:


> I was looking at a 04 International 4300 6 Speed dude said he didn't use the clutch but then again he also said he thought the 700'000 was 100'000 and loaded it with 10tons from the quarry and was legal. :laughing:


Once you get good at shifting you don't need to use the clutch other then starting and stopping on any big truck.


----------



## rooferdave

I am looking for a place to buy shrinkwrap for my boat, anyone got any sources? I found a place in mississauga that is about $190.00 for a 40' x 80' roll, seems a bit high


----------



## Mr.Markus

rooferdave;1110453 said:


> I am looking for a place to buy shrinkwrap for my boat, anyone got any sources? I found a place in mississauga that is about $190.00 for a 40' x 80' roll, seems a bit high


Skipper, I would take that deal. They're advertising $15/foot to do it at a marina up here.
Boat looks good.


----------



## Grassman09

Maybe the spring GTG should be on Rooferdaves boat instead of JD's shop. 

Thats a nice boat.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1110689 said:


> Maybe the spring GTG should be on Rooferdaves boat instead of JD's shop.
> 
> Thats a nice boat.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Triple L

Hello Hello Hello again!

Well I must admit, I was pretty surprised to see how many of you missed me.... Expecially snowplowchick HAHAHAHA, that was just too funny!

Well I'm back at er again... Stiring up the peace LOL


----------



## Triple L

Tom - I just bought a Miller 252... Was advertised in the miller special on sale for $2600... My local welding shop gave it to me for $2300... Out the door it was $3,400 with a 11lb spool of wire, I bought the tank and a elite helmet... So far everything I've done I've had it cranked up pretty high... I would suggest a small 240V if you can do it... Seems like Miller, Lincoln and Esab are the best....


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1110732 said:


> Hello Hello Hello again!
> 
> Well I must admit, I was pretty surprised to see how many of you missed me.... Expecially snowplowchick HAHAHAHA, that was just too funny!
> 
> Well I'm back at er again... Stiring up the peace LOL


I guess the warfrin I put into your lucky charms 2 weeks ago didn't kill you.  Look on the bright side. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger.


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1110738 said:


> Tom - I just bought a Miller 252... Was advertised in the miller special on sale for $2600... My local welding shop gave it to me for $2300... Out the door it was $3,400 with a 11lb spool of wire, I bought the tank and a elite helmet... So far everything I've done I've had it cranked up pretty high... I would suggest a small 240V if you can do it... Seems like Miller, Lincoln and Esab are the best....


Brother, I don't have $3,400 for a welder LOL. The lincoln one is $780 and can weld 1/2" stuff which is plenty for me. I looked at miller but it's serious $$$$


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1110819 said:


> Brother, I don't have $3,400 for a welder LOL. The lincoln one is $780 and can weld 1/2" stuff which is plenty for me. I looked at miller but it's serious $$$$


I could have used a welder 3, 4, 5 years ago... But I didnt buy one cause I wanted to do it right from the begining and buy a good one.. That kinda followed with my aircompressor and hotsy and ingersoll rand tools... Sure it says it can do 1/2" but your gonna have to multipass it and it still probally wount be all that good... I look at welders and shop tools as a major investment that you keep for a lifetime... Sure it will do the job now but what about 5 or 10 years from now... You never see used welders for sale on kijiji... Cause everyone buys it once and then keeps them forever... It's only gonna cost you more money in the long run... Kinda just like a 1/2 truck, it will do the job but not nearly as good and you wount like it for very long... JMO and you asked for peoples opinion on that welder so.... Good luck on your purchase


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1110841 said:


> I could have used a welder 3, 4, 5 years ago... But I didnt buy one cause I wanted to do it right from the begining and buy a good one.. That kinda followed with my aircompressor and hotsy and ingersoll rand tools... Sure it says it can do 1/2" but your gonna have to multipass it and it still probally wount be all that good... I look at welders and shop tools as a major investment that you keep for a lifetime... Sure it will do the job now but what about 5 or 10 years from now... You never see used welders for sale on kijiji... Cause everyone buys it once and then keeps them forever... It's only gonna cost you more money in the long run... Kinda just like a 1/2 truck, it will do the job but not nearly as good and you wount like it for very long... JMO and you asked for peoples opinion on that welder so.... Good luck on your purchase


Yeah i totally agree with what you're saying, but its not like I build trailers for a living so I don't need a super-duper awesome machine. The Lincoln 180 machine will weld what I need to when I'm in a pinch, but I don't see myself using a welder more than a few times a month. If I had more than just the 2 trailers and like 3 or 4 machines, sure a bigger welder makes sense, but I don't really have the need. You know what I mean?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I ordered the Warn hubs today...thanks for your input guys.


----------



## Ducke

So how close to plowing are you guys in Ontario ?
Down here all we are getting is rain 222 mm in 5 day.
I'm starting to wonder if I should sell the Blowers and by a Pump.


----------



## Jaynen

I plug my welder into the wall and it almost gets hot enough to weld sheet metal.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1110732 said:


> Hello Hello Hello again!
> 
> Well I must admit, I was pretty surprised to see how many of you missed me.... Expecially snowplowchick HAHAHAHA, that was just too funny!
> 
> Well I'm back at er again... Stiring up the peace LOL


You were away, I didn't notice.  I had a $700 Miller up untill 7 years ago when we burnt it out building a harness. We now have a Lincoln 250 which was around $2500 when I bought. It runs on 3 phase wo it has tons of power and the duty cylce is very high. Small welders generally work pretty good but the duty cycle is only around 20% and to be quite frank it takes a good welder to weld more then that. IMO you should buy a good stick welder first then buy a Mig. Also if you have to weld outside forget about the gas Mig.


----------



## GMC Driver

Chad, or anyone else, going to be at the Schomberg Ag Hall tonight?


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver;1111032 said:


> Chad, or anyone else, going to be at the Schomberg Ag Hall tonight?


Stop by and pick me up.


----------



## JD Dave

Thanks for bringing this up Dave. There is a meeting about starting a work stock diesel pulling class up next year. This is the meeting that will either make or break the class. they need someone to step as class rep and 5 people min to gaurantee to do the circuit. The meeting is in Shomberg at the AG Hall or fair grounds.


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1110819 said:


> Brother, I don't have $3,400 for a welder LOL. The lincoln one is $780 and can weld 1/2" stuff which is plenty for me. I looked at miller but it's serious $$$$


I have the Lincoln 180, I would say it is just about there But I would like something more powerful for sure. If it gets heavy I use the stick welder. Make sure to get a 230V! My buddy has a Hobart 115V......its crap. Its hard to justify a +2000$ welder but it's worth it!


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1111037 said:


> I have the Lincoln 180, I would say it is just about there But I would like something more powerful for sure. If it gets heavy I use the stick welder. Make sure to get a 230V! My buddy has a Hobart 115V......its crap. Its hard to justify a +2000$ welder but it's worth it!


So buy a hot water washer so I can wash my equipment, oh I mean so you and your guys can wash all your equipment at the shop.  Cheaper then the car wash.


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;1111035 said:


> Stop by and pick me up.


Not sure I can make it - I should know this afternoon.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1111036 said:


> Thanks for bringing this up Dave. There is a meeting about starting a work stock diesel pulling class up next year. This is the meeting that will either make or break the class. they need someone to step as class rep and 5 people min to gaurantee to do the circuit. The meeting is in Shomberg at the AG Hall or fair grounds.


Interesting..... I cant make it tonight... Got wayy too much going on still... I'd be interested but can't run the full circuit.... Probally a stupid class tho, no lift pump, full exhaust, stock intake, ect, ect....


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1111054 said:


> Interesting..... I cant make it tonight... Got wayy too much going on still... I'd be interested but can't run the full circuit.... Probally a stupid class tho, no lift pump, full exhaust, stock intake, ect, ect....


Workstock will allow all that stuff, you'll just need safety equipment to run in the class. A stock charger, no dual pumps and no weight in front of the box. Basically local rules but you'll be able to run traction bars and such.


----------



## GMC Driver

I like the idea - it would even out the competition, and limit those running the local class to start running the safety equipment. I know that I for one fall into that category - and would have no problem putting the safety stuff in to pull Workclass. It would let those of us with a little more than stock go and pull competitively.

I don't know how many hooks I'd make a year, but it would be more fun knowing that everyone in the class is playing by the same rules, like they do in ProStreet and ProMod. It would also allow the local classes be more for the local guys - and not the free for all that most of them have become.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

musclecarboy;1110853 said:


> Yeah i totally agree with what you're saying, but its not like I build trailers for a living so I don't need a super-duper awesome machine. The Lincoln 180 machine will weld what I need to when I'm in a pinch, but I don't see myself using a welder more than a few times a month. If I had more than just the 2 trailers and like 3 or 4 machines, sure a bigger welder makes sense, but I don't really have the need. You know what I mean?


If you're not welding aluminum and looking for something cheap a stick welder is the way to go. It's hard to go wrong with a AC/DC buzz box. The Miller Thunderbolts are great but Lincoln has been around for decades for a reason. Cheap and just work. I have a small 180A Mig welder and I hardly use it. Normally only at the track when I have to run 115V off a generator. You can use a stick welder just about anywhere.

Ohhh And I'm back too


----------



## musclecarboy

EcoGreen Serv;1111088 said:


> If you're not welding aluminum and looking for something cheap a stick welder is the way to go. It's hard to go wrong with a AC/DC buzz box. The Miller Thunderbolts are great but Lincoln has been around for decades for a reason. Cheap and just work. I have a small 180A Mig welder and I hardly use it. Normally only at the track when I have to run 115V off a generator. You can use a stick welder just about anywhere.
> 
> Ohhh And I'm back too


Ok gotcha. Seems like the stick welder is the way to go. What's the best model you suggest?


----------



## Neige

Ducke;1111006 said:


> So how close to plowing are you guys in Ontario ?
> Down here all we are getting is rain 222 mm in 5 day.
> I'm starting to wonder if I should sell the Blowers and by a Pump.


Wow that would be some snow storm. Not the way you would want to start the season.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Neige;1111139 said:


> Wow that would be some snow storm. Not the way you would want to start the season.


I once knew the answer to this but figured you would for sure...

What would the snow equivalent of say 20 mm's of rain be?


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1111155 said:


> I once knew the answer to this but figured you would for sure...
> 
> What would the snow equivalent of say 20 mm's of rain be?


24cm I believe. A lot depends on the air temp because that changes the snow density.


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1111106 said:


> Ok gotcha. Seems like the stick welder is the way to go. What's the best model you suggest?


Hope you know how to weld  stick is not for everyone :realmad:
Mig is a lot more user friendly for a beginner.


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1111172 said:


> Hope you know how to weld  stick is not for everyone :realmad:
> Mig is a lot more user friendly for a beginner.


Yeah I got really good at it in high school a couple years ago, welded a whole ton of stuff with a stick welder. I'm going to have to brush up on my skills for sure.


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1111178 said:


> Yeah I got really good at it in high school a couple years ago, welded a whole ton of stuff with a stick welder. I'm going to have to brush up on my skills for sure.


HEAVY GAGE METAL IS NO PROBLEM, BUT SHEET METAL


----------



## Neige

JohnnyRoyale;1111155 said:


> I once knew the answer to this but figured you would for sure...
> 
> What would the snow equivalent of say 20 mm's of rain be?


Johnny the gerenal rule is 10 to 1 so 20mm is 20 cm of snow. It can differ greatly, but it gives you an idea.

If you are interested you can always read this.

http://www.novalynx.com/weatherwise-snowrainequiv.html


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

musclecarboy;1111106 said:


> Ok gotcha. Seems like the stick welder is the way to go. What's the best model you suggest?


I like the Miller Thunderbolt XL, It's not too expensive. But I used a lincoln AC225 for years
I would go with a AC/DC 
DC is more controllable and consistant on thin metal and you don't seem to get rods sticking as much.



Cedar Grounds;1111172 said:


> Hope you know how to weld  stick is not for everyone :realmad:
> Mig is a lot more user friendly for a beginner.


I guess it all depends what you're used too. I learned on stick then went to Tig. I've never been able to get really clean welds with a Mig. I guess I just find it easier controlling the bead with a rod rather than with the wire feed on a Mig. A lot of the stuff I weld is Aluminium on race bikes so they have to look perfect

And on a completely different non weather topic.

Anyone know a good source in the GTA for fiberglass snow stakes ?


----------



## JD Dave

EcoGreen Serv;1111306 said:


> I like the Miller Thunderbolt XL, It's not too expensive. But I used a lincoln AC225 for years
> I would go with a AC/DC
> DC is more controllable and consistant on thin metal and you don't seem to get rods sticking as much.
> 
> I guess it all depends what you're used too. I learned on stick then went to Tig. I've never been able to get really clean welds with a Mig. I guess I just find it easier controlling the bead with a rod rather than with the wire feed on a Mig. A lot of the stuff I weld is Aluminium on race bikes so they have to look perfect
> 
> And on a completely different non weather topic.
> 
> Anyone know a good source in the GTA for fiberglass snow stakes ?


I got mine from Neige.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

musclecarboy;1111160 said:


> 24cm I believe. A lot depends on the air temp because that changes the snow density.





Neige;1111234 said:


> Johnny the gerenal rule is 10 to 1 so 20mm is 20 cm of snow. It can differ greatly, but it gives you an idea.
> 
> If you are interested you can always read this.
> 
> http://www.novalynx.com/weatherwise-snowrainequiv.html


I figured thats what it was Paul but wasnt 100% certain.

What are you guys paying for Fluid Film? Got quoted $265 for a pail locally. Dont know if thats good or not.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

As for the welder, it all depends on what you want to do with it. If you are simpily interesed in sheet metal then go with the mig. Structual steel then the stick is the way to go. This all depending on ones budget. 

I have an old Fortney stick welder. It is a 220V 150amp buzz box from the 50's. It "Old Sparkey" has been used around the shop on a weekly basis since day one. It works everytime and never lets me down. I bought it from an estate sale where an old farmer was selling off everything. For sheet metal I have a smaller mig with gas but I can't justify spending the $$ on a fancy mig. 

With a chop saw, set of torches, stick welder and some vice grips there isn't much you can't build !!


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1111376 said:


> I figured thats what it was Paul but wasnt 100% certain.
> 
> What are you guys paying for Fluid Film? Got quoted $265 for a pail locally. Dont know if thats good or not.


Call Hansen Automotive in Brampton they are around $200 the last time I checked.


----------



## Mr.Markus

EcoGreen Serv;1111088 said:


> Ohhh And I'm back too


With all your mishaps this summer I thought you'd be dead by now. Hope you came out ahead.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1111440 said:


> With a chop saw, set of torches, stick welder and some vice grips there isn't much you can't build !!


   and a Plasma Cutter


----------



## Grassman09

EcoGreen Serv;1111306 said:


> I like the Miller Thunderbolt XL, It's not too expensive. But I used a lincoln AC225 for years
> I would go with a AC/DC
> DC is more controllable and consistant on thin metal and you don't seem to get rods sticking as much.
> 
> I guess it all depends what you're used too. I learned on stick then went to Tig. I've never been able to get really clean welds with a Mig. I guess I just find it easier controlling the bead with a rod rather than with the wire feed on a Mig. A lot of the stuff I weld is Aluminium on race bikes so they have to look perfect
> 
> And on a completely different non weather topic.
> 
> Anyone know a good source in the GTA for fiberglass snow stakes ?


TSC two colours orange or yellow with reflective stripe on top.


----------



## schrader

Anyone know what colour yellow horst uses on there plows? I need to do a little painting on the plow but cant find a yellow to match. Thanks


----------



## Triple L

Annual Plowsite GTG 
Friday the 19th 
at Myn and Adam's shop in Kitchener

Starting at 5p.m. 

Bring your own beer and a appetizer...

PM for address


----------



## cet

Now I know when the first plowing event will be.


----------



## snowplowchick

I am picking up 5 gallon pail of Fluid Film quoted $75.00. By the sounds of your price, something doesn't sound right about my price. From an independent Auto Parts supplier. They also custom mix Horst yellow paint for us $130.00/gallon. They mix the paint for a local tractor dealer, they were previously supplied the Horst yellow formula so they are familiar.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, that's always our luck. Hopefully we will be fine for another month! See you next Friday! I will bring chips!


----------



## CGM Inc.

WN has some flakes for the 23rd or so LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1111754 said:


> WN has some flakes for the 23rd or so LOL


If that's the worst it's going to be, I can settle with it.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1111750 said:


> haha, that's always our luck. Hopefully we will be fine for another month! See you next Friday! I will bring chips!


Dont forget to pick me up. :waving:


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1111614 said:


> Bring your own beer and a appetizer...


What kind of party is this? lol, if Ottawa were closer, Full Beer service would be provided at the Creative ranch!


----------



## cet

snowplowchick;1111741 said:


> I am picking up 5 gallon pail of Fluid Film quoted $75.00. By the sounds of your price, something doesn't sound right about my price. From an independent Auto Parts supplier. They also custom mix Horst yellow paint for us $130.00/gallon. They mix the paint for a local tractor dealer, they were previously supplied the Horst yellow formula so they are familiar.


Sounds like the gallon price when I checked last.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

How are you crazy people thinking about snow already. Its prime leaf time! Looking forward to the snow though. Few pics the fall fun.


----------



## Triple L

Looks like the leaf monster used a mulching mower in the first picture LOL

Nice looking outfit there Jeff!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;1111922 said:


> Looks like the leaf monster used a mulching mower in the first picture LOL
> 
> Nice looking outfit there Jeff!


Na, the customer requests 4.25" on that property and with a heavy leaf cover alot gets caught up in the lawn. Sure does make the stripes nice though!


----------



## DeVries

4.25"? I guess weeds are hardly an issue then.

Good looking setup Jeff, saw your trucks in Waterdown a while back.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Lynden-Jeff;1111894 said:


> How are you crazy people thinking about snow already. Its prime leaf time! Looking forward to the snow though. Few pics the fall fun.


Yep, cleaning up leaves one of the most satisfying parts of the job glad it's almost over.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;1112058 said:


> saw your trucks in Waterdown a while back.


I saw your truck at Legends the other day - but didn't know who I'd be looking for!

JD Dave - any news out of Schomberg? I wanted to go - had other commitments.


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver;1112092 said:


> I saw your truck at Legends the other day - but didn't know who I'd be looking for!
> 
> JD Dave - any news out of Schomberg? I wanted to go - had other commitments.


Just a bunch of bickering really. They want to join PMD and PSD into a mixed class which uses differnt hitch heights and weights to equal out the class. It will work in theory but everyone will argue about it. JMO The are thinking about getting rid of local diesel because it's to hard to tech, so basically if they go with a work stock class you' ll need an air shutoff and drive shaft loops. They are also thinking of putting a 4000 rpm limit on. There's a bunch of stuff going on and they will know better after the general meeting when it's presented to the board. They say PSD is to expensive but in reality the points winner Sudden Impact will be able to pull Work Stock with out any changes to his truck, so not sure how this will help things much.


----------



## Triple L

interesting....


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver;1112092 said:


> I saw your truck at Legends the other day - but didn't know who I'd be looking for!
> 
> The winery or the supply yard?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Nice looking unit! Can't show that to my guys or they would hate me even more! Tarp and load guys!

Love the picture, I bet that does wonders for advertising.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1112415 said:


> Nice looking unit! Can't show that to my guys or they would hate me even more! Tarp and load guys!
> 
> Love the picture, I bet that does wonders for advertising.


Have you ever looked into a unit like that jon? You guys must do a million loads of leaves these days.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1112415 said:


> Nice looking unit! Can't show that to my guys or they would hate me even more! Tarp and load guys!
> 
> Love the picture, I bet that does wonders for advertising.


Vacuum saves a ton of time! Surprised you don't have one!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We do between 10-20 loads in the dump inserts per day when they are really falling. Our yard just got plowed down, so it looks better now, but yeah. lots of leaves. Some guys do 3 trips a day. We do not have a spare driver to drive a truck set up for leaves. We don't want to spend the 10g on a super big and good unit, and we don't want to be all over the city constantly. I know it makes a lot of sense for you guys, but the way we do things, it doesn't for us. It would just be stuck in traffic constantly. We have 5 F-350 with very large dump insert capacities, going back and forth and they are well packed and very full. I can't see how we would do it another way.


----------



## DeVries

Vaccum is the only way to go ,leaves, mums, annuals, pumpkins, etc, etc. Sometimes I think it makes the job fun for the guy's cause they can do all that.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1112461 said:


> We do between 10-20 loads in the dump inserts per day when they are really falling. Our yard just got plowed down, so it looks better now, but yeah. lots of leaves. Some guys do 3 trips a day. We do not have a spare driver to drive a truck set up for leaves. We don't want to spend the 10g on a super big and good unit, and we don't want to be all over the city constantly. I know it makes a lot of sense for you guys, but the way we do things, it doesn't for us. It would just be stuck in traffic constantly. We have 5 F-350 with very large dump insert capacities, going back and forth and they are well packed and very full. I can't see how we would do it another way.


Those cages sure make the insert pretty big. The only other way would be have a vac on a truck that will just vacuum so your other 4 crews just pile near the street. I guess it makes sense in theory but I'm sure you have the best way figured out by now


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Christmas came early, to bad they are only rentals! After using one for a bit messing around today, I don't want to sit in a skid again!


----------



## cet

Jon are those expanding pushers. I looked at the 244J and they look pretty nice.


----------



## Ducke

Neige;1111139 said:


> Wow that would be some snow storm. Not the way you would want to start the season.


Man I wish it had been snow EC say it would have been around 175 cm of the white stuff
I would be in the Money now $$$$$$$$$ payup $$$$$$$$ I could afford that $3000.00 Welder then


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

they go from 6.5 to 12., edge on top and bottom.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;1112274 said:


> The winery or the supply yard?


Supply yard in Burlington.



JD Dave;1112215 said:


> Just a bunch of bickering really. They want to join PMD and PSD into a mixed class which uses differnt hitch heights and weights to equal out the class. It will work in theory but everyone will argue about it. JMO The are thinking about getting rid of local diesel because it's to hard to tech, so basically if they go with a work stock class you' ll need an air shutoff and drive shaft loops. They are also thinking of putting a 4000 rpm limit on. There's a bunch of stuff going on and they will know better after the general meeting when it's presented to the board. They say PSD is to expensive but in reality the points winner Sudden Impact will be able to pull Work Stock with out any changes to his truck, so not sure how this will help things much.


Not sure if combining it is the way to go - there's enough difference between PSD (trucks like Spiro's) and PMD(Heath). They should leave that alone, maybe clarify PSD a bit more, and add the WorkStock. It isn't that PSD is too expensive - it's that to compete, you really have to decide to go for it. I know Spiro's is still a daily driver, but I'd still like to use mine to plow, work, everything I use it for now. If I went PSD, not sure I'd be as inclined to do that. And they have to do something with Locals to keep it safe - so Workstock makes sense.

Better stop before I get crapped on about this being a weather thread....


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1112624 said:


> they go from 6.5 to 12., edge on top and bottom.


Very nice. How come you didn't go with wing plows?


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;1112463 said:


> Vaccum is the only way to go ,leaves, mums, annuals, pumpkins, etc, etc. Sometimes I think it makes the job fun for the guy's cause they can do all that.


I know - I still hear about how great the vacuum's are....

I say stop blowing piles under the deck, spruces, into the nieghbour's bush, the pool, shed, garage, corner,gardens or what-else and I'll think about a vacuum!!


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver;1112653 said:


> Supply yard in Burlington.
> 
> Not sure if combining it is the way to go - there's enough difference between PSD (trucks like Spiro's) and PMD(Heath). They should leave that alone, maybe clarify PSD a bit more, and add the WorkStock. It isn't that PSD is too expensive - it's that to compete, you really have to decide to go for it. I know Spiro's is still a daily driver, but I'd still like to use mine to plow, work, everything I use it for now. If I went PSD, not sure I'd be as inclined to do that. And they have to do something with Locals to keep it safe - so Workstock makes sense.
> 
> Better stop before I get crapped on about this being a weather thread....


Spiro's is a true work stock truck, has over 300k on it with the stock tranny. They should just make PSD a 2.6 class and leave PMD basically an open class. I could really care less about what they do as long as I get to pull. It's a weather thread but Chad likes pulling so he'll let it slide. BTW you can borrow my wifes vaccum she doesn't seem to use it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Lynden-Jeff;1111894 said:


> How are you crazy people thinking about snow already. Its prime leaf time! Looking forward to the snow though. Few pics the fall fun.
> 
> ]


I saw your truck today. I was up in the Hamilton area, picking up a used plow that I bought. You were on hiway 6 I think it is, I just turned onto 6 from Centre St. Not that you would know my truck but I was probably the only guy driving with a western poly V on a red dodge. I spotted your logo on your truck instantly. Its stands out well. Nice pics and setup by the way.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Mr.Markus;1112065 said:


> Yep, cleaning up leaves one of the most satisfying parts of the job glad it's almost over.


I agree, its second behind winter for me as favorite part of the job.



GMC Driver;1112092 said:


> I saw your truck at Legends the other day - but didn't know who I'd be looking for!


Was this at the little snow and ice shindig Russ had? I was there, you can always ask Russ, Randy or any of them and they will point you in my direction. I also have a storage yard inside legends, so my trucks/trailers are often parked when not in use.



Pristine PM ltd;1112415 said:


> Nice looking unit! Can't show that to my guys or they would hate me even more! Tarp and load guys!
> 
> Love the picture, I bet that does wonders for advertising.


Best piece of equipment I purchased so far. If you can efficiently use one, it is amazing, but I agree go BIG or go home, <20 hp isnt going to cut it. The picture has been a HUGE hit. Tons of comments and good feedback/leads. I plan on redoing it better next year.



MIDTOWNPC;1112745 said:


> I saw your truck today. I was up in the Hamilton area, picking up a used plow that I bought. You were on hiway 6 I think it is, I just turned onto 6 from Centre St. Not that you would know my truck but I was probably the only guy driving with a western poly V on a red dodge. I spotted your logo on your truck instantly. Its stands out well. Nice pics and setup by the way.


I do remember actually lol. Must have been around 8-9ish? I was actually just on my way back from dumping. I try to go for the clean look so im glad it stands out.

Thanks for the comments everyone.

Jeff


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1112694 said:


> Spiro's is a true work stock truck, has over 300k on it with the stock tranny. They should just make PSD a 2.6 class and leave PMD basically an open class. I could really care less about what they do as long as I get to pull. It's a weather thread but Chad likes pulling so he'll let it slide. BTW you can borrow my wifes vaccum she doesn't seem to use it.


so when I retire the red dodge I should let Ashley pull and enter that class.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1112492 said:


> Christmas came early, to bad they are only rentals! After using one for a bit messing around today, I don't want to sit in a skid again!


Never been a skid guy......I love those push/pull expanding plows, don't know anyone who has used them...love to hear how they measure up for you at the end of the season.


----------



## creativedesigns

How fast would a 244J travel, going from site to site?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Lynden-Jeff;1112757 said:


> I do remember actually lol. Must have been around 8-9ish? I was actually just on my way back from dumping. I try to go for the clean look so im glad it stands out.
> 
> Thanks for the comments everyone.
> 
> Jeff


Ya I left Cobourg at 5am... so I would beat toronto traffic. They guy thought I was crazy but he accepted my offer, and I didnt want someone to pay more and get it. I picked up a 2 season old mvp+ poly western for $3750. it was on kijiji for $4200.

btw - I now have a western ultra mount for a chevy 2008 if anyone needs one, plus I have wires for that truck also. I got everything with it but I only needed the plow and controller. Not sure what its worth?


----------



## PlatinumService

MIDTOWNPC;1112779 said:


> Ya I left Cobourg at 5am... so I would beat toronto traffic. They guy thought I was crazy but he accepted my offer, and I didnt want someone to pay more and get it. I picked up a 2 season old mvp+ poly western for $3750. it was on kijiji for $4200.
> 
> btw - I now have a western ultra mount for a chevy 2008 if anyone needs one, plus I have wires for that truck also. I got everything with it but I only needed the plow and controller. Not sure what its worth?


I just picked up a 2008 GMC 2500hd let me know what you would want for that truckside


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

30km a hour, 2 speed. We will mostly be pulling driveways with them, wings didn't matter, being able to do a two car or one car will be nice.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

PlatinumService;1112789 said:


> I just picked up a 2008 GMC 2500hd let me know what you would want for that truckside


I'll have to make sure it was 2008 but I can check in the morning. 
No controller, but all wires, frame mount, recievers, isomod

I havent looked to see whats its worth, is it worth $500? Let me know what you think.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1112492 said:


> I don't want to sit in a skid again![/QUOTE]
> 
> Good to hear I'm not the only one... :drinkup:


----------



## Triple L

we just got a real crazy thick fog setting in now...

Today was my last official day of clean-ups... We are done for the season!


----------



## A Man

Pristine PM ltd;1112820 said:


> 30km a hour, 2 speed. We will mostly be pulling driveways with them, wings didn't matter, being able to do a two car or one car will be nice.


Congrates on your new loaders, we really like ours. Just a heads up, they only travel 30km on level ground or downhill, slight grades will slow you down to below 15k.
See you next friday!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1112880 said:


> we just got a real crazy thick fog setting in now...
> 
> Today was my last official day of clean-ups... We are done for the season!


You were on holidays for 2 weeks and now your done. I want to be Chad when I grow up. I should be able to make it to the party. I love steak!!!


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1112920 said:


> You were on holidays for 2 weeks and now your done. I want to be Chad when I grow up. I should be able to make it to the party. I love steak!!!


I had one of my snow guys out working for those 2 weeks... He did all the work I didnt want to do to begin with... Learning from the best... Work smarter not harder, or buy a bigger tractor :laughing:


----------



## mrmagnum

Pristine PM ltd;1112820 said:


> 30km a hour, 2 speed. We will mostly be pulling driveways with them, wings didn't matter, being able to do a two car or one car will be nice.


Hey Pristine, I saw one of your trucks today with the trailer on the back at Liverpool / Kingston road in Pickering around 5:30. Nice looking rig and graphics!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1112933 said:


> I had one of my guys out working for those 2 weeks... He did all the work I didnt want to do to begin with... Learning from the best... Work smarter not harder, or buy a bigger tractor :laughing:


I'll leave the bigger tractor comment alone, you seem like your in a good mood. So I spend $240 to put my Oshkosh on Truckpaer.com. 4 hours later the truck is sold for 1k more then I was asking. The $240 was for the magazine but the web was free.:angry: I couldn't believe it would sell that fast. I got more then I paid for it at least.


----------



## Triple L

that was still one very cool dinosaur! Its crazy to know it sold that fast...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1112960 said:


> that was still one very cool dinosaur! Its crazy to know it sold that fast...


I guess your a dinosaur too because your a little older then it. I agree on it being pretty cool but it will be more cool sitting in someone else yard.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ok so whos going to Chad's ?

Its 2 and a half hours for me to get there but I still think I am going to go.



btw - Hope you all took a moment today to remember. tymusic Nov 11th


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

mrmagnum;1112947 said:


> Hey Pristine, I saw one of your trucks today with the trailer on the back at Liverpool / Kingston road in Pickering around 5:30. Nice looking rig and graphics!


Thanks bud! Now if only the guys would stop driving into branches the graphics would actually last!


----------



## GMC Driver

www.maxandal.com


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver;1113128 said:


> www.maxandal.com


Are we leaving the wives to have dinner together and are we going to Chad's for the GTG?

Maybe we shouldn't I hate sleeping in the doghouse, there's just not enough leg room in there.:laughing:


----------



## Triple L

DeVries;1113133 said:


> Are we leaving the wives to have dinner together and are we going to Chad's for the GTG?
> 
> Maybe we shouldn't I hate sleeping in the doghouse, there's just not enough leg room in there.:laughing:


O come on.... If JD dave could get the friday off with 5 kids then all you guys can to... If not your whipped LOL 

Hopefully some of the guys out this way will show up, seems these guys are pretty shy: Daner, EXR, Heatherlawnspray, Jaynen, even snowplowchick can come but nobody knows where she's from LOL... Everyone is welcome 

If nobody shows up I'm sure Jon Pristine will be pretty disappointed as he's the one who wanted this GTG soo bad...


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;1113133 said:


> Are we leaving the wives to have dinner together and are we going to Chad's for the GTG?
> 
> Maybe we shouldn't I hate sleeping in the doghouse, there's just not enough leg room in there.:laughing:


Ya - it's too bad that's on the same night. I had to check when Chad posted the dates - sure enough there's something on the calender.

Legroom isn't a problem here!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1113139 said:


> O come on.... If JD dave could get the friday off with 5 kids then all you guys can to... If not your whipped LOL


Looks good for me, if all goes to plan. The roomates in Michigan this weekend so MY LEASH AT LEAST GOES TO KITCHENER


----------



## cet

Chad I should be able to make it. I still say it is going to snow now.


----------



## Jaynen

I'll show up for one of these things some time just been busy gettin stuff done. Think I got sick with the flu last night though. But better now than in the middle of a storm.


----------



## creativedesigns

cet;1113165 said:


> Chad I should be able to make it. I still say it is going to snow now.


Hope you get 40cm!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1113139 said:


> O come on.... If JD dave could get the friday off with 5 kids then all you guys can to... If not your whipped LOL
> 
> Hopefully some of the guys out this way will show up, seems these guys are pretty shy: Daner, EXR, Heatherlawnspray, Jaynen, even snowplowchick can come but nobody knows where she's from LOL... Everyone is welcome
> 
> If nobody shows up I'm sure Jon Pristine will be pretty disappointed as he's the one who wanted this GTG soo bad...


The wife said I can go, hope you guys like kids.


----------



## toby4492

Don't worry guys I PM'd a link to WIPensFan so hopefully he can make it up there too. 

Hello to all my Canadian friends. Here's me being at the GTG in spirit......................... 

I hope you all have a great season.:waving:


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1112492 said:


> Christmas came early, to bad they are only rentals! After using one for a bit messing around today, I don't want to sit in a skid again!


What made you decide to go with loaders?


----------



## Jaynen

"They cut my beard and forced me to eat it"





!


----------



## DeVries

Bunch of hillbillies:laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Cedar Grounds;1113315 said:


> What made you decide to go with loaders?


double the price of a skid, double the efficiency, and only one operator.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1113409 said:


> double the price of a skid, double the efficiency, and only one operator.


 Was more wondering why not a tractor?


----------



## creativedesigns

Pristine PM ltd;1113409 said:


> double the price of a skid, double the efficiency, and only one operator.


...and u didn't consider a tractor with inverted blower for resis?

Kubota 5740 would of been very versatile. But I guess now if u need to load snow, you can!


----------



## Mr.Markus

creativedesigns;1113422 said:


> ...and u didn't consider a tractor with inverted blower for resis?
> 
> Kubota 5740 would of been very versatile. But I guess now if u need to load snow, you can!


Not enough lawn in townhouse condos to blow the snow on... better to pull out into the road and down to the end. I like his choise.... up high good visibility and with the articulation you don't have to be clear across the road into the other side to pull all the way out.


----------



## STRONGARM

Pristine PM ltd;1113409 said:


> double the price of a skid, double the efficiency, and only one operator.


Hey, Where did you rent the loaders from. I am all of a sudden in need of one? Any leads would be nice.

Thanks,


----------



## JD Dave

STRONGARM;1113471 said:


> Hey, Where did you rent the loaders from. I am all of a sudden in need of one? Any leads would be nice.
> 
> Thanks,


Total Equipment Rentals.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I think more and more of these loaders will be hitting the streets for snow removal in the near future. They simpilly make more cents..... over the other equipment options. When pushing a pile of snow at capacity of a pusher what is the top speed.


----------



## DeVries

JD Dave;1113475 said:


> Total Equipment Rentals.


Great outfit to rent from, I've been very happy with their service. Totally recomend them.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am hoping these will work best for what we are planning on doing with them. And this will work best for what we are planning on doing with it.


----------



## cet

Jon that tractor should make pretty quick work of those townhome drives.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1113561 said:


> I am hoping these will work best for what we are planning on doing with them. And this will work best for what we are planning on doing with it.


did you just studd-der- type?

I would too if I just got all that stuff. Nice deere's


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1113586 said:


> did you just studd-der- type?
> 
> I would too if I just got all that stuff. Nice deere's


Wait untill you see pics of the Pristine Jet!! I call shotgun!! Nice looking equipment Jon. I told Jon if he bought any other make we couldn't be friends. Now if he could just break the Ford habit.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, nothing owned. Just going to see how this year goes and go from there. Time will tell. I wish the tractor had the same controls as the 244j's. They are idiot proof! Took me awhile to figure out how to reverse the tractor. We have training next week.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1113596 said:


> haha, nothing owned. Just going to see how this year goes and go from there. Time will tell. I wish the tractor had the same controls as the 244j's. They are idiot proof! Took me awhile to figure out how to reverse the tractor. We have training next week.


Well it's yours for the winter. Best of luck with it. I'm guessing your hoping it doesn't snow. Now you need a big salt truck or have you bought one of them already also?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, we shall see.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I was hoping more for a chopper casue then it could land on my roof and cut that travel time to chads down. 

I hired the Cobourg PristinePM for all my sidewalks this year. 

what did you plow with before the tractor and loaders? 
you must have added contracts? or cut back on the man power?


----------



## Triple L

Hay Jon whats at the front tips of the wings on the 6430? Is that a plastic or rubber guard to protect the cylinders or what? I've never seen that before... 

I bet you've been having wayyy to much fun plowing leafs the past 2 days LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

my back hurts. I will look tomorrow, not sure. I think it is metal actually.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

MIDTOWNPC;1113652 said:


> I was hoping more for a chopper casue then it could land on my roof and cut that travel time to chads down.
> 
> I hired the Cobourg PristinePM for all my sidewalks this year.
> 
> what did you plow with before the tractor and loaders?
> you must have added contracts? or cut back on the man power?


You hired well, Pristine workers are good workers! haha

See you next friday for the whole story!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1113673 said:


> You hired well, Pristine workers are good workers! haha
> 
> See you next friday for the whole story!


That's seven sleeps away, I don't think I can wait that long.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, na, nothing much, just a bit of growing.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1113688 said:


> haha, na, nothing much, just a bit of growing.


That's hardly ever bad news. once you have that shop of yours built next year we'll have a BBQ at your place


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1113688 said:


> haha, na, nothing much, just a bit of growing.


I wanted to do a bit of growing last night but the wife wasn't inot it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

one to two??


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1113724 said:


> one to two??


No but I like the way you think. LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, you missed the inch part of my joke and took it another funnier way.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

What make is the expanding pushers on the loaders?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1113755 said:


> haha, you missed the inch part of my joke and took it another funnier way.


Laughed so hard I scared the dog.


----------



## JD Dave

Bruce'sEx;1113756 said:


> What make is the expanding pushers on the loaders?


Metal Plessis


Mr.Markus;1113757 said:


> Laughed so hard I scared the dog.


I laughed pretty good also.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Thanks Marcus! I try, but my humour is to low brow normally!


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1113596 said:


> haha, nothing owned. Just going to see how this year goes and go from there. Time will tell. I wish the tractor had the same controls as the 244j's. They are idiot proof! Took me awhile to figure out how to reverse the tractor. We have training next week.


Me and Cedar will have to Attend. Unless Colin from Elmira will show us.


----------



## Triple L

.....................


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1114019 said:


> .....................


It's a little early for you isn't it?


----------



## heather lawn spray

JD Dave;1114035 said:


> It's a little early for you isn't it?


That's what I was thinking, especially since his fall work is done


----------



## cet

He hasn't been to bed yet. 

Of course we have snow in the forecast for next friday.


----------



## Luther

Pristine PM ltd;1113755 said:


> haha, you missed the inch part of my joke and took it another funnier way.


I thought you guys measured junk in millimeters?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

A few flurries! Nothing to worry about!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Would you wager for or against get some saltings in before the 27th?


----------



## cet

TCLA;1114043 said:


> I thought you guys measured junk in millimeters?


JD uses millimeters because the # looks bigger but the rest of us use centimeters.


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;1114047 said:


> Would you wager for or against get some saltings in before the 27th?


I would think we would be out for sure before then. A lot of years we go before the 15th but not this one.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I'd bet you'd be pushing snow before the 27th!!!


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1114048 said:


> JD uses millimeters because the # looks bigger but the rest of us use centimeters.


My wife calls it the Metre Stick. LOL


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1114047 said:


> Would you wager for or against get some saltings in before the 27th?


Hmm How much money are we talking and what exact location are we using?


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1114062 said:


> My wife calls it the Metre Stick. LOL


That's what happens when you rob the cradle, you have to deal with that generation gap.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1114063 said:


> Hmm How much money are talking and what exact location are we using?


If your going to bet you might want a specific month too. You know what happens when you assume.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;1114065 said:


> That's what happens when you rob the cradle, you have to deal with that generation gap.


Thats funny.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;1114066 said:


> If your going to bet you might want a specific month too. You know what happens when you assume.


Thats funny too.


----------



## JD Dave

Nice to see everyone in good humour this morning.


----------



## cet

The grumpy one's are still sleeping.

Nice frost here, that messed up my golf game, thought maybe I could stir the pot here but it looks like you guys have taken your Ritalin.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1114078 said:


> The grumpy one's are still sleeping.
> 
> Nice frost here, that messed up my golf game, thought maybe I could stir the pot here but it looks like you guys have taken your Ritalin.


We had a good frost also. We've had such a nice fall, it's going to turn nasty soon.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;1114078 said:


> it looks like you guys have taken your Ritalin.


...And until now I couldnt understand why she'd still feel an obligation to include me in her dinner plans.


----------



## cet

I hope we have a good dump early this year. That will separate the boys from the men and find the one's that are stretched a little thin.


----------



## cet

Johnny are you going to Chad's next friday?


----------



## heather lawn spray

cet;1114086 said:


> I hope we have a good dump early this year. That will separate the boys from the men and find the one's that are stretched a little thin.


Do you know how to separate the men from the boys on Plowsite?


----------



## heather lawn spray

. . . with a V plow


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1114086 said:


> I hope we have a good dump early this year. That will separate the boys from the men and find the one's that are stretched a little thin.


I'm cool with that. I think the most I've ever plowed was like 5cm LOL


----------



## JD Dave

20-30cm first time out would be great. I want a live video feed from Jon's truck. I will make a reality plow show about it. His nick name will be Yak. LOL


































Still laughing. (sorry Jon)


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, this year I will make sure I wash off the truck before seeing you guys!


----------



## Luther

cet;1114088 said:


> Johnny are you going to Chad's next friday?


Are US citizens from the mitten allowed to this gathering?


----------



## cet

I'm sure Chad would be happy to see everyone. What's one more steak on the BBQ


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1114129 said:


> I'm sure Chad would be happy to see everyone. What's one more steak on the BBQ


I agree. Chad and Adam really put on a feast. Who knows it might even me surf and turf.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1114121 said:


> haha, this year I will make sure I wash off the truck before seeing you guys!


LOL We'd just find something else to rib you about


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am not worried, ribbing is the greatest form of flattery... isn't that how the saying goes?


----------



## Triple L

Hauled off some solar panels to Deans place the other day... well i shoulda asked him how much he would pay me to deliver to the wrong location HAHAHA

Thats alot of aluminum!

Did you ever get any solar Dean?


----------



## heather lawn spray

Pristine PM ltd;1114138 said:


> I am not worried, ribbing is the greatest form of flattery... isn't that how the saying goes?


_Imitation_ is the greatest form of flattery


----------



## Triple L

cet;1114129 said:


> I'm sure Chad would be happy to see everyone. What's one more steak on the BBQ


Everyone is welcome to come... I heard there might even be home made burgers but I wouldnt count on it... Adam already has the coolest wife around... Not quite sure where the steak idea came from.... We're not all millionare snowplowers way out here


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L
No I never did buy into solar. I had some money to put into it but I decided it was better spent paying down my mortgage. Now with a little more bookwork I should be able to go to the bank and negotiate a lower rate. I would like to be sitting in the banks office about the time the start to take down the mall across the street and post the designs of the new building.

PPM
We spread all our sidewalk salt with these buckets... they are double use. 
might want to try it.

Last year 1st time was hard on me. First snow fall was cement. First day out with the ebling. Decided to keep the tonneau cover on. MISTAKE! and it was the first year my dad wasnt working with me and I had 2 new guys. Oh and it started snowing at 5am...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

up comming auction for any one looking for stuff

Nov 29th and 30th

www.hahnfarms.on.ca

http://www.hahnfarms.on.ca/documents/hahn_brochure_2010.pdf


----------



## Triple L

I've heard some funny stuff about that place.....

Tractors come in with 5000 hours and wake up the next day with 1500... 

Nothing but talk but it makes you wonder...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1114391 said:


> I've heard some funny stuff about that place.....
> 
> Tractors come in with 5000 hours and wake up the next day with 1500...
> 
> Nothing but talk but it makes you wonder...


Hahn have bought equpment from us in the past but I think everything is on the up and up now. There auctions all sy unreserved but most of the stuff will be there 1 month later when we stop in. I'm all sigbed up for Solar through Microfit. it was a a pretty good deal when it was locked in at $0.80/kw but I the government knocked it back to around $0.52 so it doesn't pencil out now.


----------



## cet

Triple L;1114215 said:


> Everyone is welcome to come... I heard there might even be home made burgers but I wouldnt count on it... Adam already has the coolest wife around... Not quite sure where the steak idea came from.... We're not all millionare snowplowers way out here


I think JD was talking about Newfie steak but who knows.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

nothing wrong with a bit of newfie steak!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1114504 said:


> nothing wrong with a bit of newfie steak!


I have Newfie steak alot for breakfast. Mnnnn


----------



## Mr.Markus

Seized the motor on my tornado spreader during my inspection run thru this week.(Don't know how ..cleaned and FF'd) also blew the back harness and control mod.

100amp motor= $900
Control mod and harness= $500

Did some searching on ps for western and spoke with Dan Bacon technical service rep for Western products who stepped up and compt me the motor and control and harness. I love these guys.

Western Reputation=:salute:
Subscription to PS= priceless (or at least $1400)


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;1114484 said:


> I think JD was talking about Newfie steak but who knows.





Pristine PM ltd;1114504 said:


> nothing wrong with a bit of newfie steak!





JD Dave;1114514 said:


> I have Newfie steak alot for breakfast. Mnnnn


Had to google it....thats nasty sh!t!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Say you cruzing on the 401 and Martingrove last Friday....


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;1115093 said:


> Say you cruzing on the 401 and Martingrove last Friday....
> 
> View attachment 83395


Guess they do not check what type of license you have at the scales.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1115110 said:


> Guess they do not check what type of license you have at the scales.


Not like you have a better license...


----------



## Triple L

JohnnyRoyale;1115093 said:


> Say you cruzing on the 401 and Martingrove last Friday....
> 
> View attachment 83395


Musta been one of the boys heading out to grab a load of sod 

HAHAHAHA thats awesome Johnny! Thanks for posting that pic


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1115132 said:


> Not like you have a better license...


Will in a short wile. 

I'm taking lessons at Triple L's big rig school. 

Hong Honk..


----------



## Mr.Markus

TM Pristine http://www.wasaga500.com/


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1115168 said:


> TM Pristine http://www.wasaga500.com/


No paint balling


----------



## Mr.Markus

grassman09;1115177 said:


> no paint balling


why would you want to paint your...........................?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahahahahahahaha - funny shi t there guys.


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1115178 said:


> why would you want to paint your...........................?


No no this kind. 

















Chad,

I wasn't poking fun at you. I was just making a general statement, that maybe they do not check ones license when you roll in there.

Do you go on the scales with your rig? Or do you just go past and :waving:


----------



## snowman4

Chad doesn't go to the scales, the scales go to where Chad is.


----------



## snowman4

Was it something I said?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, as soon as snow is in the forecast this place will be buzzing.


----------



## Triple L

snowman4;1115731 said:


> Was it something I said?


LOL, weather this week sure looks like its gonna cool down a bit....

Hoping to put the salters on tomarrow.... Anyone else? Maby that way I can take grassman with a grain of salt.......................


----------



## Grassman09

snowman4;1115731 said:


> Was it something I said?


Naw I'm sure he is just harvesting sod on the farm for tomorrows orders.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The plows are all in for service, salters are all ready to go. Slowly putting them on this week. Some crews are done, some still have some leaves.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I did all that stuff today.

plows on and changed all the oil
removed the tonneau covers
hooked up the salters, tested and greased 
painted bobcat 
stuffed my seat with some new padding. not the same padding thats in my matress though  :laughing:


so what should chef boyrdean bring to the gtg? 
salad? pasta salad? potato salad? hot dogs and buns? nachos? veggies and dip? bottle of crown?


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1115791 said:


> stuffed my seat with some new padding. not the same padding thats in my matress though  :laughing:
> 
> I must admit, that the best padding one could own LOL
> 
> so what should chef boyrdean bring to the gtg?
> salad? pasta salad? potato salad? hot dogs and buns? nachos? veggies and dip? bottle of crown? A little bit of everything sounds good  Everything sounds good tho, what ever you want bud...


So who else is all coming here?
So far I got: Jon Pristine, JD Dave, CET, Midtown, Mr. Markus, Bigfoot brent, A Man & Triple L

Is: Johnny Royal, Cedar grounds, Heatherlawn, Daner, Tom, Platnium Services, Snowplowchic, Razor, E Maintenance, Bruces Ex coming, How about Lynden Jeff???

GMC Driver seems to have something already planned if i remember correctly...


----------



## buckwheat_la

Well snow is going to hit the praries in a BIG WAY this week, what a time to have a hydraulic pump go on a skidsteer!!! http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/city/pages/ab-30_metric_e.html

I still have 3 concrete pours to do, and a fence to build.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I think Neige should come!

Paul if you come I'll bring you a steak and heineken casue its such a far trip.


----------



## GMC Driver

Triple L;1116052 said:


> GMC Driver seems to have something already planned if i remember correctly...


Just to clarify:

MRS. GMC Driver has something planned - and I wasn't aware of it right away. I'll have to catch you guys at the LO show in Jan or something...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Decided to give the bobcat a brush coat. Slopped it on nice and thick, I will do another quick coat with a foam roller in a day or so. It dried nice over night in the shop. Gotta get some new letters cut. I took out the cracked lens I had and installed some LED lights. They are much brighter for road travel. Id like to rig up blinkers if I can figure it out. I really want to put SNOWCAT instead of Bobcat and SNOW instead of S300 on the sides and back. Few more things to do and Im ready


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Even got a sander harness installed in the 07 just incase the daily driver has to shake a little salt. FYI thats not how I strap it in, just dry fit testing.


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver;1116100 said:


> Just to clarify:
> 
> MRS. GMC Driver has something planned - and I wasn't aware of it right away. I'll have to catch you guys at the LO show in Jan or something...


I believe that's mrs GMC driver and DeVries have planned something for us.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Triple L;1116052 said:


> Is: Johnny Royal, Cedar grounds, Heatherlawn, Daner, Tom, Platnium Services, Snowplowchic, Razor, E Maintenance, Bruces Ex coming, How about Lynden Jeff???


I dont think so yet...just listed the house and have some cleaning up to do...I'll see how things go this week and let you know.


----------



## bkreitz

*Winnipeg Weather*

Still no darn snow in Winnipeg.
Pretty hard to sell Superplow Snow Plows with no snow
Hopefully this week


----------



## JD Dave

bkreitz;1116395 said:


> Still no darn snow in Winnipeg.
> Pretty hard to sell Superplow Snow Plows with no snow
> Hopefully this week


I really need to get me one of those plows. I could save so much time then I drink beer rest of day instead of work.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1116425 said:


> I really need to get me one of those plows. I could save so much time then I drink beer rest of day instead of work.


You hardly work to begin with....


----------



## CGM Inc.

bkreitz;1116395 said:


> Still no darn snow in Winnipeg.
> Pretty hard to sell Superplow Snow Plows with no snow
> Hopefully this week


Great 1st post!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Anyone need a 810/8611lp mount for a 2005-2007 Ford F250-350? Pictures in my last post.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1116152 said:


> Even got a sander harness installed in the 07 just incase the daily driver has to shake a little salt. FYI thats not how I strap it in, just dry fit testing.


Strapping it in like that might make it hard to load.


----------



## creativedesigns

MIDTOWNPC;1116152 said:


> Even got a sander harness installed in the 07 just incase the daily driver has to shake a little salt. FYI thats not how I strap it in, just dry fit testing.


Here is a video for you to watch! http://goplow.com/operations/how-to-tie-down-a-salt-spreader.html


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

ah, wasn't the first strap useless??? I don't have this type of salter, but yeah, from a physics standpoint...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

He says he doesn't want to damage the lining of the truck, but I would think that isn't the norm for most guys with this style.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1116583 said:


> ah, wasn't the first strap useless??? I don't have this type of salter, but yeah, from a physics standpoint...


The straps will stretch, we used to weld angle iron on the back of the track to fit it on the lip of the dumpbox and chain it from the front. The back would still move off center until we fit it (the angle iron) all the way across.( So maybe that has something to do with it) Not a fan of straps tho... I would think that using that method, the salter could still hop up like a scissor lift (from a physics standpoint)


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1116738 said:


> The straps will stretch, we used to weld angle iron on the back of the track to fit it on the lip of the dumpbox and chain it from the front. The back would still move off center until we fit it (the angle iron) all the way across.( So maybe that has something to do with it) Not a fan of straps tho... I would think that using that method, the salter could still hop up like a scissor lift (from a physics standpoint)


If he added a 3rd strap in the centre pulling directly down the salt wouldn't go anywhere. Personally I like bolting the spreaders down and then they don't go anywhere.


----------



## GMC Driver

We've always strapped them - haven't lost one yet! 

Anyone in the market?

http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-cars-ve...ierra-2500-SL-Pickup-Truck-W0QQAdIdZ242562903

http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-cars-ve...erra-3500-sle-Pickup-Truck-W0QQAdIdZ242560796


----------



## rooferdave

Triple L;1116052 said:


> So who else is all coming here?
> So far I got: Jon Pristine, JD Dave, CET, Midtown, Mr. Markus, Bigfoot brent, A Man & Triple L
> 
> Is: Johnny Royal, Cedar grounds, Heatherlawn, Daner, Tom, Platnium Services, Snowplowchic, Razor, E Maintenance, Bruces Ex coming, How about Lynden Jeff???
> 
> GMC Driver seems to have something already planned if i remember correctly...


:waving: what about roofers? :waving:


----------



## Triple L

rooferdave;1116808 said:


> :waving: what about roofers? :waving:


sorry I tried to mention everyone... I knew I'd forget one or two... Your more then welcome to come...


----------



## Triple L

Those LED's look great Dean! I even had a LED on my walkbehind snowblower wayy back in the day LOL


----------



## oasisland

Everyone ready for the snow ??????????????


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1116840 said:


> sorry I tried to mention everyone... I knew I'd forget one or two... Your more then welcome


As CET said "what's one more steak" LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, one more strap on either side, or like you said, bolt away. Just thought it was odd that this is the video they are putting forward as the "way".


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1116751 said:


> If he added a 3rd strap in the centre pulling directly down the salt wouldn't go anywhere. Personally I like bolting the spreaders down and then they don't go anywhere.


What size bolts do you use usually?

I have the inserts welded into the box and straps, surprisingly the welds didn't brake all last winter. 2" in each corner


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1116882 said:



> What size bolts do you use usually?
> 
> I have the inserts welded into the box and straps, surprisingly the welds didn't brake all last winter. 2" in each corner


1/2" grade 5 have worked for us.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1116888 said:


> 1/2" grade 5 have worked for us.


thx


----------



## musclecarboy

What time Friday Chad? I'll be in Waterloo but I'm going somewhere for 8ish.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1117079 said:


> What time Friday Chad? I'll be in Waterloo but I'm going somewhere for 8ish.


starts at 5


----------



## Neige

MIDTOWNPC;1116092 said:


> I think Neige should come!
> 
> Paul if you come I'll bring you a steak and heineken casue its such a far trip.


You have no idea how much I would love to attend. Its my wifes B day that weekend not a good idea to be away. I will really try hard to make the next one, even willing to fly in to make it. Well enjoy and maybe next time.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Neige;1117206 said:


> You have no idea how much I would love to attend. Its my wifes B day that weekend not a good idea to be away. I will really try hard to make the next one, even willing to fly in to make it. Well enjoy and maybe next time.


No problem. It would cost you more if you missed the birthday.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

if anyone needs a ride to chads I will be leaving cobourg at about 3:30


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Anyone else get a call from SMS today?


----------



## schrader

Got a call from The town of Collingwood today, apparently they now require the town to be named as an additional insurer on my policy before they will renew my snow removal licence. Anyone else ever had to do this, when I spoke to my broker he had never hear of this and needs to contact the insurance company directly?


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1117346 said:


> if anyone needs a ride to chads I will be leaving cobourg at about 3:30


:laughing::laughing::laughing: who would ride with you in a DODGE beside me and Grassman


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1117617 said:


> ::laughing::laughing: who would ride with you in a DODGE beside me and Grassman


Glad you said it. I might take Dean up on the ride, it would be nice to see how the other half lives.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1117189 said:


> starts at 5


I'll bring the chips.....someone else can pick up the dip...... (!)


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1117640 said:


> I'll bring the chips.....someone else can pick up the dip...... (!)


is that your way of telling me to pick dave up?
ha ha ha


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cedar Grounds;1117617 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing: who would ride with you in a DODGE beside me and Grassman


good point Im taking the 03 it needs a good run on the hiway


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1117655 said:


> is that your way of telling me to pick dave up?
> ha ha ha


:laughing: Not How I intended it but that post worked out well when you read them in sequence.Something tells me I'm gonna get punched out at this GTG.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1117670 said:


> :laughing: Not How I intended it but that post worked out well when you read them in sequence.Something tells me I'm gonna get punched out at this GTG.


You better wear your hockey helmet. LOL I can meet you down by the 401 Dean just not sure I can make it that early. I will let you know.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have an order that I could pick up and then meet you but if we dont beat pristine there we might not get anyting to eat. The way he talks about buffets !
what time are you thinking and where off the 401?


----------



## cet

schrader;1117573 said:


> Got a call from The town of Collingwood today, apparently they now require the town to be named as an additional insurer on my policy before they will renew my snow removal licence. Anyone else ever had to do this, when I spoke to my broker he had never hear of this and needs to contact the insurance company directly?


All my contracts are written that way. That might scare me that your broker has never heard of it. It confirms to your client that your insurance company knows you are plowing for them.


----------



## cet

Dean thanks for the offer but I already have a ride in a Ford. I hope the windows are tinted. Found my CAA card so we should be all good.


----------



## schrader

cet;1117696 said:


> All my contracts are written that way. That might scare me that your broker has never heard of it. It confirms to your client that your insurance company knows you are plowing for them.


My contracts are all written that way, the town is requiring it for my snow removal licence, I don't plow for them


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Anyone recommend a place for extreme-V 4 piece cutting edges.. Creighton doesn't carry them. Just wondering if anyone has a lead on any good aftermarket ones. Figuring it's not likely since they are 4 piece.


----------



## musclecarboy

schrader;1117728 said:


> My contracts are all written that way, the town is requiring it for my snow removal licence, I don't plow for them


You need a town-issued license within the Town of Collingwood to preform private snow plow services?? what the heck!


----------



## schrader

musclecarboy;1117882 said:


> You need a town-issued license within the Town of Collingwood to preform private snow plow services?? what the heck!


For the last ten years, use to require proof of ins now they want to be named on the policy. And they do in force it, they pulled over my shoveling crew last year, notified me I had 24 hours to apply for my licence or fines of $500 could be issued. They really have nothing else to do in this town.


----------



## DeVries

musclecarboy;1117882 said:


> You need a town-issued license within the Town of Collingwood to preform private snow plow services?? what the heck!


There are cities in Ontario where you need a lisence, Ottawa is one I know of for sure. South of the border it's needed also. I think it may be a good idea, makes everyone have insurance and all the necessary documents to keep everyone on the same level playing field.


----------



## cet

I think you also need a licence in Barrie.

I don't understand how Collingwood thinks they could be sued if you are not plowing for them or on their property.


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader;1117927 said:


> For the last ten years, use to require proof of ins now they want to be named on the policy. And they do in force it, they pulled over my shoveling crew last year, notified me I had 24 hours to apply for my licence or fines of $500 could be issued. They really have nothing else to do in this town.


Requiring a Liscence = Regulation. And regulating an industry means assuming a portion of the liability if something goes wrong. Naming them on the policy won't cost you more. Just a PITA. If you look at the bright side, once the bylaw officer gets to know you he'll go after the other cowboys.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I don't know what I think about this... in some ways I see it as just another tax grab, but if they actually do keep things on a level playing field... yeah, helps, but then does it make it harder for guys to get started?


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1118068 said:


> but then does it make it harder for guys to get started?


Kinda hope so... Today I heard of guys plowing in cambridge for $28 / hour.... I dont know with what... and a guy in waterloo is plowing for $45 an hour.... The $45 an hour guy is actually a legit roofing company... Kinda makes you wonder...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

fair enough, but at the same time, we are started somewhere. I feel like the way we are taxed, the government really has it out for small business, even though small business makes up most of the workforce. They really do make it hard to be legit with all of the regulations and all of the bs that they "could" make you go through.

Has anyone heard the latest WSIB bull? Harassment in the workplace is to be treated like a workplace injury... now of course everyone is against harassment, but think of what harassment could be defined as and how that complaint could mess up your rating and cost you more WSIB because one of your employee's said a joke that someone took as offensive and needed time off...


----------



## Triple L

looks like JD Daves premiums just went up


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think it is part of bill 168 - can't find it online, but yeah... these things sound good on paper I am sure to policy makers... reality is very different! 

We just finished going to 4 - half day sessions over the past month about new WSIB regulations... they almost expect you to have someone on staff that deals primarily with WSIB.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1118112 said:


> fair enough, but at the same time, we are started somewhere. I feel like the way we are taxed, the government really has it out for small business, even though small business makes up most of the workforce. They really do make it hard to be legit with all of the regulations and all of the bs that they "could" make you go through.
> 
> Has anyone heard the latest WSIB bull? Harassment in the workplace is to be treated like a workplace injury... now of course everyone is against harassment, but think of what harassment could be defined as and how that complaint could mess up your rating and cost you more WSIB because one of your employee's said a joke that someone took as offensive and needed time off...


City of Miss could have had to pay large under that new one.. I'm sure even after peel police looked into it after having to twist there arms a few times to get them to, they didn't do much about it.

Lets see getting beaten up on your birthday, Hog tied and strapped to the roof of a city truck and taken throe the car wash. Playing cards on company time.

I saw one landscape maint crew in fall sitting on buckets in there enclosed trailer playing cards lol.. Guess they got leaves done early that day.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Your right Jon,

Way too much admin and legislature...who pays us to admin that stupidity?

I say all small-medium business owners should be exempt from personal taxes.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1118105 said:


> Kinda hope so... Today I heard of guys plowing in cambridge for $28 / hour.... I dont know with what... and a guy in waterloo is plowing for $45 an hour.... The $45 an hour guy is actually a legit roofing company... Kinda makes you wonder...


That is almost as bad as the Kijiji adds I've seen "snowplowing residential commercial no contract needed" cal XXX XXXX.

I've had a few calls from my Google adds from small business in the area just large rural properties with long driveways they want quoted. They want the moon and stars but don't want to pay for it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1118112 said:


> Has anyone heard the latest WSIB bull? Harassment in the workplace is to be treated like a workplace injury... now of course everyone is against harassment, but think of what harassment could be defined as and how that complaint could mess up your rating and cost you more WSIB because one of your employee's said a joke that someone took as offensive and needed time off...


This is why being deemed an "Independant Operator" has it's benefits.



JohnnyRoyale;1118162 said:


> I say all small-medium business owners should be exempt from personal taxes.


I'm voting for you John.....


----------



## GMC Driver

Pristine PM ltd;1118112 said:


> I feel like the way we are taxed, the government really has it out for small business, even though small business makes up most of the workforce. They really do make it hard to be legit with all of the regulations and all of the bs that they "could" make you go through.





JohnnyRoyale;1118162 said:


> Your right Jon,
> 
> Way too much admin and legislature...who pays us to admin that stupidity?
> 
> I say all small-medium business owners should be exempt from personal taxes.


I couldn't agree more Jon - too bad I can't make it on Friday, as I'd be able to fill you in on a few stories....

Appeasing CRA and WSIB can become nearly a full time job. It's especially discouraging spending alot of time determining that the error is on their part (yes, they are human too - despite what they think), yet there is no recourse for small business owners for the time spent (wasted) in dealing with these matters. They deal in a different logic.

I believe Johnny that you're on to something - talk about an eceonomic stimulus! It's well known that small & medium business are the backbone of this country's economy - how about some relief for the ones that could really use it? I'd like to see them abolish CPP and EI. If these programs aren't there - it would encourage a shift in people's economic mindset. Maybe save for another day, instead of at their limit. Besides - we all know that these programs haven't been managed all that well over the years.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1118119 said:


> looks like JD Daves premiums just went up


Well at least I'm not scared to talk to girls.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1118303 said:


> Well at least I'm not scared to talk to girls.


LOL, I guess I was asking for it... 

Loosing EI would really change things.... If I was making $400 a week off of EI for doing nothing your darn right I wouldnt be looking for work...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

This is the time of the year when I hate the existence of EI. I understand the policy, the reality makes it hard to compete when you are paying legit.


----------



## Belleaire Care

*Business Licence in Barrie*

City of Barrie requires us to apply for and obtain a business licence each year in order to operate our business.... in our case, property maintenance, landscaping, line painting, snow plowing. City requires our contractor insurance details, among other info. Small price to pay. Enforced by Munic. Bylaw officers.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

We have to buy liscences for the different municipalaties we install pools in. In some cases they will hold a $10,000.00 bond until the project is complete. 

Good way of eliminating the fly by crews.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Is it a proper license or a permit? or is it the same difference?


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1118363 said:


> This is the time of the year when I hate the existence of EI. I understand the policy, the reality makes it hard to compete when you are paying legit.


Your complaining about competing when you've been in business for 6 years and have how many employee's and how many jobs? Remember what your wife told you when you first met.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That i am sexy?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I know what you are saying, but like you know, we need a lot of shovelers and when they can get paid less by us then they can get from EI, it is a hard battle.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1118422 said:


> That i am sexy?


wheres that barf bucket I need it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

good deal for anyone looking for a yellow plow

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...NOW-PLOW-EZ-MINUTE-MOUNT-2-W0QQAdIdZ242603231


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;1118382 said:


> Is it a proper license or a permit? or is it the same difference?


Permits are to be taken out by the homeowner-totally different...I'm referring to being liscenced in the municipality as a pool contractor.


----------



## schrader

Holy wind Batman, EC says winds of 71kph for the last three hours. Good day to get some r&r in the house before the winter really gets going.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1118358 said:


> LOL, I guess I was asking for it...
> 
> Loosing EI would really change things.... If I was making $400 a week off of EI for doing nothing your darn right I wouldn't be looking for work...


Most of our Guys make more in winter and work less! You can make money and still collect EI without deductions. That's how we do it and they are also insured! 
There is a little something else of course too.


----------



## DeVries

Cedar Grounds;1118638 said:


> There is a little something else of course too.


Please do tell...................

P.M is fine.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JohnnyRoyale;1118571 said:


> Permits are to be taken out by the homeowner-totally different...I'm referring to being liscenced in the municipality as a pool contractor.


Sorry, I didn't mean to sound stupid, I think for a pool that makes so much sense, but I hadn't heard of it before. The norm in Pickering is to backfill with sand...


----------



## rooferdave

Pristine PM ltd;1118756 said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to sound stupid, I think for a pool that makes so much sense, but I hadn't heard of it before. The norm in Pickering is to backfill with sand...


speaking of sand, the yacht club I go to has got got prob 2 triaxles of sand and now does not want it, anyone want any free sand???

Jon from pristine... the firm I work for has a contract to plow around 900 queen west, do you want it? He is not going to sub it you can just take it in your name.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;1118756 said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to sound stupid, I think for a pool that makes so much sense, but I hadn't heard of it before. The norm in Pickering is to backfill with sand...


I diddn't mean it to sound like you were stupid...just clarifying the difference. Sorry if I come across that way.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Tell them to give me a call, we are a little east of there and a little north of there, so we could make it work.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JohnnyRoyale;1118782 said:


> I diddn't mean it to sound like you were stupid...just clarifying the difference. Sorry if I come across that way.


no no no, I just was ignorant to it! Like I said, the guys around me wouldn't make the cut. People wonder why the walls cave in after 10 years...


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Has anyone heard from Daner or his buddy Ol Skully. Last I read Skully has a new piece of iron hanging on the front of his truck. I was thinking perhaps they were in the bush hunting but as the weeks pass maybe not. Skully must be thinking snow to buy a plow for the truck !!!!!

Shame the GTG is so far away, love to come and see everyone and put faces to everyones names. Have a benifit party for a friend of mine on Saturday who had a massive brain clot a few months back. Only 33 and has to learn everthing from scratch. Makes you appreciate the basic stuff more and be thankfull for the simple things in life.

Hope everyone is getting there plows on and salters preped the white stuff will be falling before we know it!!!


----------



## Triple L

well Daff this is probally gonna be the GTG that is the closest to you that will ever happen....

Today my 1.5 yard snow ex salter worked just fine, but my 2 yard that goes in my truck the spinner motor decided to screw off... exactly $400 for that... I dropped it off to get rebuilt... Hopefully it will only be $100-200... Snowex parts are beyond expensive!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1118884 said:


> Shame the GTG is so far away, love to come and see everyone and put faces to everyones names. Have a benifit party for a friend of mine on Saturday who had a massive brain clot a few months back. Only 33 and has to learn everthing from scratch. Makes you appreciate the basic stuff more and be thankfull for the simple things in life.


wow man, I can't imagine what that is like. I hope the benefit goes well!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1119116 said:


> well Daff this is probally gonna be the GTG that is the closest to you that will ever happen....
> 
> Today my 1.5 yard snow ex salter worked just fine, but my 2 yard that goes in my truck the spinner motor decided to screw off... exactly $400 for that... I dropped it off to get rebuilt... Hopefully it will only be $100-200... Snowex parts are beyond expensive!!!


^%$&* electric pieces o' %^ap. Mine did the same thing...a friends salt dogg seized right up as well. Glad I didn't get caught off guard tho. Had one year where I had to scrape frozen load of leaves out of the truck and put on the salter at 2:00am (I was being lazy and will never do that again)


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1119373 said:


> ^%$&* electric pieces o' %^ap. Mine did the same thing...a friends salt dogg seized right up as well. Glad I didn't get caught off guard tho. Had one year where I had to scrape frozen load of leaves out of the truck and put on the salter at 2:00am (I was being lazy and will never do that again)


Most of us like to learn things the hard way. It keeps life interesting.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1119373 said:


> Mine did the same thing...a friends salt dogg seized right up as well.


How are the salt dogg's on replacement parts? I was wondering about that the other day, since thier soo cheap to start with do they get you on the parts?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1119419 said:


> How are the salt dogg's on replacement parts? I was wondering about that the other day, since thier soo cheap to start with do they get you on the parts?


Never owned one, can tell you his dealer wanted $2400 to bring it up to snuff. Seized engine, bearings chain.... you'd think he stored it in the woods....


----------



## schrader

Local guy here left half of a load of sand salt in his spreader for the whole summer. When he took it to the dealer it needed a new chain, bearings, carb and clutch. He ended up buying a new one, cheaper than fixing the old one. Can't understand how some guy's can waste money on such poor maintenance.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I have talked to a few people who said they felt stuff didn't keep as well this summer for some reason. The theory didn't make sense to me that because stuff wasn't used as much last year it seized up more this year...


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1119770 said:


> I have talked to a few people who said they felt stuff didn't keep as well this summer for some reason. The theory didn't make sense to me that because stuff wasn't used as much last year it seized up more this year...


That makes no sense to me either. You would do the same post-winter storage routine if you used it once or 100 times during a winter. Or at least I would have.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1119770 said:


> I have talked to a few people who said they felt stuff didn't keep as well this summer for some reason. The theory didn't make sense to me that because stuff wasn't used as much last year it seized up more this year...


I can tell you that I spent more time washing,lubing and painting last spring than i ever have cause I didn't want to start cleanups and I still had issues when i pulled it out this fall. There might be something to that "seldom used" theory. But I'm just gonna blame myself anyway cause it's just me around here.


----------



## cet

I know we didn't do any salting after the end of Feb. We wouldn't have done our final clean ups until after April 15. The 6 or 7 weeks the stuff sat during that time could have been hard on it. I know hydraulic salters are expensive and the hydraulics are expensive to have put on a truck but they are the best. Very few things to go wrong. All our stuff is working perfect this year. My plows are stored inside and they have been fine also.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Really??? I dunno about hydraulic... I don't think I would ever leave my beloved electric! haha


----------



## Belleaire Care

Snowing here in south end Barrie... no wind. starting to stick. Radar shows rain for this area but it is snow..


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1119813 said:


> Really??? I dunno about hydraulic... I don't think I would ever leave my beloved electric! haha


Had a friend with a '92 dodge ran his plow of central hydraulics. Fast and powerful, it would push him out of the ditch.....

......................................................................cause it was a DODGE....get it...?!


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1119821 said:


> Had a friend with a '92 dodge ran his plow of central hydraulics. Fast and powerful, it would push him out of the ditch.....
> 
> ......................................................................cause it was a DODGE....get it...?!


HA HA HA HA.......


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1119813 said:


> Really??? I dunno about hydraulic... I don't think I would ever leave my beloved electric! haha


Electric D.E. tailgate salters are garbage. Salt freezes around the auger. Mine came with the added bonus of rain water from Maine in the auger motor. 
Come help me install this salter next week Jon. The electrics don't have the nut to throw the wet treated salt far any further then the width of the truck.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1118422 said:


> That i am sexy?


No that size doesn't matter. LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1119419 said:


> How are the salt dogg's on replacement parts? I was wondering about that the other day, since thier soo cheap to start with do they get you on the parts?


Motor is 300$ controler 600
nothing else that could go
Spinner assembly is 650


----------



## CGM Inc.

most people I know love Hydraulics

We are gas or electric


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1119992 said:


> No that size doesn't matter. LOL


:laughing::laughing:...................................hey?!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1120095 said:


> Motor is 300$ controler 600
> nothing else that could go
> Spinner assembly is 650


Well I got my motor refurbed today... For the cool price of $62 and then even painted the whole thing with stainless steel paint... which should help a little bit... I couldnt be happier and it works perfect again... Seems these days I do more rebuilding then anything... I Must be getting cheap... Or just smarter


----------



## Triple L

So for everyone coming tomarrow...Just past Bleams Rd. Look for this big SOB on a sign 20' up in the air on the left hand side, turn on that sidestreet and go all the way to the back


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Anyone know of a broker looking for work this winter? 
Looking for a 4x4 with v-plow or wing plow-would consider a straight blade with wings. 
Sites are in Mississauga. Had a guy back out this afternoon.

May have to buy another truck if I cant find someone soon.
Was thinking I'd go check this out tomorrow...http://www.gdcoatessuzuki.ca/vehicle_display.asp?Submit=Search&cmd=2&sel_recent=7&VehicleID=3038
It caught my eye yesterday while driving by-its my favourite colour too!
Dont know how many kms is on it but a Wideout would sure look purdy on front.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Triple L;1120117 said:


> I Must be getting cheap... Or just smarter


I say the same thing to myself.

Found 3 brand new tires at the wrecker last week and had to pay retail for the 4th. Ended up saving $500 on the set of 4.

Had to replace a muffler on one of the hooklifts today...International and Traction's price was $625.00. Ended up getting it from an exausrt place in Mississauga for less than $300.00.

My dad always says...its not what you make...its what you keep.
.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1120120 said:


> So for everyone coming tomarrow...Just past Bleams Rd. Look for this big SOB on a sign 20' up in the air on the left hand side, turn on that sidestreet and go all the way to the back


Summers changed you chad........... I bet the new look keeps the sun off the back of your neck though.


----------



## schrader

Wow woke up at 2 A.M just peeked out the window to find over 5cm of snow on the ground and still snowing. Quickly put the plow on and went in to town only to find it all melting closer to the shores of the bay. Hope the sun comes out soon so the boys can finish up a little leaf clean up after the big blow on Tuesday. Would love to make it to the meet today but have family plans, maybe next time.


----------



## Triple L

schrader;1120303 said:


> Wow woke up at 2 A.M just peeked out the window to find over 5cm of snow on the ground and still snowing. Quickly put the plow on and went in to town


I think we've all been there once or twice.... Defentially gets your heart racing, expecially when the plows not on the truck LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1120117 said:


> Well I got my motor refurbed today... For the cool price of $62 and then even painted the whole thing with stainless steel paint... which should help a little bit... I couldnt be happier and it works perfect again... Seems these days I do more rebuilding then anything... I Must be getting cheap... Or just smarter


Rebuilt versus new is a true comparison


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I think everyone gets caught with their pants down one and a while... I'ts just the nature of the beast of plowing snow. 

The trick is when replacing electric parts ask the rebuilbers where it came from. Chances are the motor is purchased from a suplier and made to fit. This way you can rebuild the old and have a new one on the shelf for the next time for peanuts. 

Has anyone ever used a gravety wagon for holding salt. Picked on up the other day and thought it would be good to put in the shop for on site salt storage. Also going to make an auger to sit in the wagon to pull the salt up and into the truck. I was originaly thinking it might clump but covered in the shop???? With a small heat lamp on the top to keep out the moisture during the damp spells i am thinking it should be OK.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Is that where you drive under it and load that way?


----------



## snowplowchick

Triple L;1116052 said:


> So who else is all coming here?
> So far I got: Jon Pristine, JD Dave, CET, Midtown, Mr. Markus, Bigfoot brent, A Man & Triple L
> 
> Is: Johnny Royal, Cedar grounds, Heatherlawn, Daner, Tom, Platnium Services, Snowplowchic, Razor, E Maintenance, Bruces Ex coming, How about Lynden Jeff???
> 
> GMC Driver seems to have something already planned if i remember correctly...


Thanks for the invite, but maybe next time.

I cannot believe I actually considered going to this. lol

Have fun guys


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Snowplowchick pics or ban!!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Chad,

I won't make it.......have a headache already


----------



## creativedesigns

snowplowchick;1120641 said:


> Thanks for the invite, but maybe next time.
> 
> I cannot believe I actually considered going to this. lol
> 
> Have fun guys


I hear ya! lol


----------



## Bruce'sEx

We Can't make it out there this time, maybe next time.
Have a good one,


----------



## RAZOR

I have too much going on right now but next time I'll be there for sure.


----------



## JD Dave

I'm still going, might bring my son though if he still wants to come.


----------



## Triple L

the chilli and burgers are smelling good already LOL...


----------



## GMC Driver

Have fun guys - I would have liked to go, but the wives had this dinner planned for a while. DeVries and I will have a couple beers in absentia!!!


----------



## snowplowchick

JohnnyRoyale;1120644 said:


> Snowplowchick pics or ban!!!


Nice try! Just because you're back on the market, lol

You first!


----------



## PlatinumService

Sorry wont be able to make it just got in from work now..but I WILL be there next time... maybe the landlord will let me host it in the spring?? have fun tonight everyone.. drivesafe


----------



## creativedesigns

I've found the Perfect plow truck for CET to buy! Check the link out, 

http://www.autotrader.ca/a/FORD/F-250+SUPER+DUTY/BRAMPTON/Ontario/19_3177763_/?ms=trucks_vans


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Thanks again guys! Home safe! Great to see everyone!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yes Chad and Adam thanks for hosting ...great setup. Have fun pulling in the Parade.


----------



## cet

Thanks guys I had a great time last you. Adam and Chad you have a great set up there.
The food was good.

QUOTE=creativedesigns;1121103]I've found the Perfect plow 
truck for CET to buy! Check the link out, 

http://www.autotrader.ca/a/FORD/F-250+SUPER+DUTY/BRAMPTON/Ontario/19_3177763_/?ms=trucks_vans[/QUOTE]

I would consider that truck but I don't think it would make it from Brampton to Newmarket without stopping for repairs.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Good time (yawn) guys. It was (yawn) nice to see (yawn) everyone. I made some (yawn) pretty good time home. 

Thanks for putting on the show AMan and TripleL. 
Good job on that tractor I really like it. (yawn!)


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Glad I went last night. Was great meeting everyone and seeing the trucks. I will try to post the recipe for the wife's nacho dip later for Dave


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That was yours!!! That was great dip! Thanks again, nice to see a 7.3 showing the GM guys how good Ford has been!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1121381 said:


> That was yours!!! That was great dip! Thanks again, nice to see a 7.3 showing the GM guys how good Ford has been!


I ate the rest of the cookies on the ride home....my belly hurts..it's a big hurt...shoulda grabbed the dip. Almost puked on my door then I remembered GM guys don't do that.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

No, they puke inside!


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1121393 said:


> I ate the rest of the cookies on the ride home....my belly hurts..it's a big hurt...shoulda grabbed the dip. Almost puked on my door then I remembered GM guys don't do that.


I'm surprised Jon left any for you to take home.:laughing:

They were good cookies.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1121397 said:


> No, they puke inside!


:laughing:Hey... we were using real world examples not hyperbole.(That was good though)


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, I try!


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

*Nacho Dip Recipe*

Hey this is Bigfoot Brent's wife.

The recipe for my nacho dip is:
1 cup of sour cream
1 block of Philly cream cheese
1/2 package of Old El Paso taco seasoning
1 jar of Tostitos mild salsa
shredded cheddar cheese
1 tomato
3 green onions

Break up the cream cheese into pieces so it will mix better. Mix cream cheese and sour cream until there are no lumps. Mix in taco seasoning with a spatula. Spread the cream cheese/sour cream/taco seasoning over the bottom of the pan evenly. Then spread the jar of salsa over top evenly with a spatula. Usually use my hand and spread the shredded cheese over salsa. Cut the tomato into small pieces and then spread over cheese. Cut green onions from white end to about 1/2 of green part and spread over tomato.

Then time to serve! Enjoy


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Forcast is looking good for the end of the month. The LES machine might be kicking it too!!! Time to finish up all those plow projects boys (snow plow chick).....


----------



## JD Dave

Bigfoot Brent;1121368 said:


> Glad I went last night. Was great meeting everyone and seeing the trucks. I will try to post the recipe for the wife's nacho dip later for Dave


 Thanks Brent my waste line doesn't thank you. I'll pass the info on to Mrs. JD. I know who to ask all of my heavy truck questions to now.



Mr.Markus;1121393 said:


> I ate the rest of the cookies on the ride home....my belly hurts..it's a big hurt...shoulda grabbed the dip. Almost puked on my door then I remembered GM guys don't do that.


They were good cookies, I'm actually still full now. You need to start talking more as I know you have some smart comments to make as you do on here. I know it's hard to get a word in with all the professional talker that were there. LOL

Thanks Adam and Chad, great food, great people, and the right kind of equipment. Had a great time. Got a call this morning to see if one of our Deer's could pull an xmax float at the Georgetown parade today, seems as thought the new Case broke down.


----------



## Triple L

Thanks to everyone who came out last night... Its always a great time!

And a really special thanks to Adams wife Kristin for making the burgers and chili... 

Didnt get home till 1 last night and was up at 6:00 today to get ready for this parade...

Atleast I had a good sight all day... about 50 hot girls on my float... Too bad they were all grade 10.... Im starting to get a little too old for that


----------



## JD Dave

Looks good Chad,


----------



## creativedesigns

That little JD looks cute all clean & shiny! But does it get greased on the jonts often? lol


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1121504 said:


> Looks good Chad,


Thanks Dave, did you end up pulling a float?



creativedesigns;1121506 said:


> That little JD looks cute all clean & shiny! But does it get greased on the jonts often? lol


I didnt even own it 2 hours and it got its first grease job... But then again, Kubota's are soo good they dont need you to bother with greasing them...


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1121497 said:


> Thanks Brent my waste line doesn't thank you. I'll pass the info on to Mrs. JD. I know who to ask all of my heavy truck questions to now.
> 
> You need to start talking more as I know you have some smart comments to make as you do on here. I know it's hard to get a word in with all the professional talker that were there. LOL


Takes me awhile to warm up to people, few more GTGs and you'll wish you hadn't said that.



JD Dave;1121497 said:


> Thanks Brent my waste line doesn't thank you.


Nice........my waist is a waste too!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1121515 said:


> Thanks Dave, did you end up pulling a float?.


James took the new 7230. We were planning on going to watch but it doesn't look like we will make it.


Mr.Markus;1121532 said:


> Takes me awhile to warm up to people, few more GTGs and you'll wish you hadn't said that.


I'll take my chances plus I need a little help with Jon.


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1121515 said:


> ... But then again, Kubota's are soo good they dont need you to bother with greasing them...


Really? hmmm, didn't know that! I've got mine so greased you can see it oozing out of each joint from a mile away

But mabe thats cause I like using my Snap-On air grease gun alot!


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;1121635 said:


> Really? hmmm, didn't know that! I've got mine so greased you can see it oozing out of each joint from a mile away
> 
> But mabe thats cause I like using my Snap-On air grease gun alot!


Well as always you must be on crack... Cause this Snap on tool is a whole lot more fun to use then some mickey mouse grease gun.... Maby you forgot, I have a hotsy that cleans up grease like nothing.... Your a joke bud, I cant believe your trying to get into an agrument or one up me over some grease... Have a good day


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Do you always carry an Air hammer in your truck?


----------



## snowplowchick

Triple L;1121654 said:


> Well as always you must be on crack... Cause this Snap on tool is a whole lot more fun to use then some mickey mouse grease gun.... Maby you forgot, I have a hotsy that cleans up grease like nothing.... Your a joke bud, I cant believe your trying to get into an agrument or one up me over some grease... Have a good day


I bet you my Hotsy is bigger than your Hotsy.


----------



## Triple L

Bruce'sEx;1121676 said:


> Do you always carry an Air hammer in your truck?


I used to..... Just for that one day where I might see Creative, or he might introduce himself even when he's standing less then 5' away from me... Then I can use it and knock some sense into him LOL 



snowplowchick;1121681 said:


> I bet you my Hotsy is bigger than your Hotsy.


but you dont claim to be a "Millionaire snowplower" HAHAHA


----------



## snowplowchick

I usually try not to be obnoxious, maybe Cre is rubbing off on me.

Actually, you are just fun to tease! lol


----------



## JD Dave

snowplowchick;1121692 said:


> I usually try not to be obnoxious, maybe Cre is rubbing off on me.
> 
> Actually, you are just fun to tease! lol


I'd say we only make fun of the one's we love but Pristine might get the wrong idea. LOL Nice air hammer Chad, I better go check my tool box.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, ah, looking forward to winter after the last few laughs!


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1121654 said:


> Well as always you must be on crack... Cause this Snap on tool is a whole lot more fun to use then some mickey mouse grease gun.... Maby you forgot, I have a hotsy that cleans up grease like nothing.... Your a joke bud, I cant believe your trying to get into an agrument or one up me over some grease... Have a good day


Your very uptight about everything...I think you reallly need to get laid or somethin, like JD said. It'll do ya some good to get rid of that tension. Are you that sensitive about everything thats said to you indirect?

I have no idea what you look like, but they tell me your tall, & when we meet one day I promise I won't be intimidated!


----------



## snowplowchick

JD Dave;1121762 said:


> I'd say we only make fun of the one's we love but Pristine might get the wrong idea. LOL Nice air hammer Chad, I better go check my tool box.


I can tease you too if it will make you feel more wanted.


----------



## creativedesigns

Haha, Triple L is starting a comparing tools battle? Chad, pick somethin you won't loose from.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Chad's tall?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1121802 said:


> Chad's tall?


X2


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1121802 said:


> Chad's tall?


LOL, Jons tall, and has a really high voice to go with it LOL.... Still laughing from last night


----------



## creativedesigns

Pristine PM ltd;1121802 said:


> Chad's tall?


lol, I heard that from someone. Or is it the high heels he wears? 

(j/k kind of)


----------



## snowman4

Hey Cre that backhoe in your pic... is that one of Brisson's? That must be a huge construction company eh. Almost every backhoe I see says J.R. Brisson. Can you imagine how much they're making! They seem to be pretty loyal to the Case brand....  hahaha

...Yes, I'm joking.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Thursday is pretty much gone, looks like we still might have a salting.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1122103 said:


> Thursday is pretty much gone, looks like we still might have a salting.


I just saw that. You never know, they might put it back with twice as much snow. :crying:


----------



## JD Dave

snowplowchick;1121780 said:


> I can tease you too if it will make you feel more wanted.


Ahh that's funny. Chad wore his best work clothes hoping you would show.


----------



## A Man

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for coming to the get together. It was great to put face to names. The dip was awesome!


----------



## schrader

cet;1122104 said:


> I just saw that. You never know, they might put it back with twice as much snow. :crying:


Looking like the LE is going to kick in for us in the snow belt, everything is ready but I could am starting to get use to sleeping in a little. Was a good fall, got everything cleaned up nice, boys had too do a day and half in the rain snow mix last week after we had the big blow, still had a few leaves that just would not fall off. Would be nice to get a little frost in the ground before the snow starts, always make for less damage to cleanup in the spring.


----------



## Grassman09

schrader;1122371 said:


> Looking like the LE is going to kick in for us in the snow belt, everything is ready but I could am starting to get use to sleeping in a little. Was a good fall, got everything cleaned up nice, boys had too do a day and half in the rain snow mix last week after we had the big blow, still had a few leaves that just would not fall off. Would be nice to get a little frost in the ground before the snow starts, always make for less damage to cleanup in the spring.


They said you guys could get a meter of snow. God help you guys if you do. A meter of concrete would be terrible to plow but great to go boarding at blue.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1122717 said:


> They said you guys could get a meter of snow. God help you guys if you do. A meter of concrete would be terrible to plow but great to go boarding at blue.


I think your dreaming again, at least I hope you are. 5-10 max for the first one would be nice so we can still see the curbs, and a Friday night if that's not asking too much.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1122741 said:
 

> I think your dreaming again, at least I hope you are. 5-10 max for the first one would be nice so we can still see the curbs, and a Friday night if that's not asking too much.


You might as well ask for it to start at 10pm and end at 2 am also.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1122756 said:


> You might as well ask for it to start at 10pm and end at 2 am also.


You always have to push every thing to the extreme.

I only need that Sunday to Thursday.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1122767 said:


> You always have to push every thing to the extreme.
> 
> I only need that Sunday to Thursday.


Hopefully we'll get nothing and the east end of T.O will get 30cm+.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

last year I took wednesday off and it snowed or I had to salt on wednesdays... never had to really bring help into the store. this year I switched it to thursdays, and so far its rained on thursdays cause I always get wet doing the dump run on thursday. 

I love weekend plows. Both my factories are closed and both have very little shade so they clean up well

The 03 had a hard start this morning, cranked and cranked then finially fired. I had a look of shock on my face. Ive never had to plug that truck in either. I should have never driven thru the dealership the other day.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1122778 said:


> Hopefully we'll get nothing and the east end of T.O will get 30cm+.


I've heard you've been know to travel to help people out. And I bet were just itching to put that new shinny black truck to work. You would probably come for 

Did I miss the pictures of the new beast.


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1122741 said:


> I think your dreaming again, at least I hope you are. 5-10 max for the first one would be nice so we can still see the curbs, and a Friday night if that's not asking too much.


Lets hope so, yes. I passed by a school in Oshawa yesterday sidewalks were salted at a school parking lot and looks like someone even plowed. Same with the mall.. Harmony & Taunton Rd area.


----------



## cet

To have an 03 still on the road would already be a shock.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1122778 said:


> Hopefully we'll get nothing and the east end of T.O will get 30cm+.


:salute:


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1122794 said:


> Lets hope so, yes. I passed by a school in Oshawa yesterday sidewalks were salted at a school parking lot and looks like someone even plowed. Same with the mall.. Harmony & Taunton Rd area.


Plowed what! You sure that wasn't a Community Centre with an ice rink?


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1122804 said:


> Plowed what! You sure that wasn't a Community Centre with an ice rink?


LOL Yes. There was one beside it. The school and mall were the only ones to have salt. Same contractor im guessing. Maybe Pristine should have a talk with the property managers.


----------



## cet

They salted Yonge St. here on Thursday and the Mall has been salted at least twice this year. They salted frost once. All in contract too.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1122793 said:


> I've heard you've been know to travel to help people out. And I bet were just itching to put that new shinny black truck to work. You would probably come for
> 
> Did I miss the pictures of the new beast.


It's just a black truck, here's a pic with my son.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1122799 said:


> To have an 03 still on the road would already be a shock.


well I do still run a 99 fyi

but I would just be pissed off if something happened to the 03 because it has the ebling mount and well I will be counting on that this year. I dont think I would want to experience listening to jd crack jokes while swaping that mount.


----------



## Grassman09

Nice Truck Dave. Still have the old white one that you pull with?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We are right south of Taunton on Harmony... and we didn't have anything out that way... I hope you were kidding Dave.

Anyway, no... east Toronto doesn't need anything.

What's this talk about 60cm's? I overheard something and thought I heard wrong. What's the scoop?


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1122840 said:


> Nice Truck Dave. Still have the old white one that you pull with?


Yes, I don't think I'll plow with the new truck untill next winter.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1122831 said:


> It's just a black truck, here's a pic with my son.


Trophy Truck !

must have had a few good crops of beans. congrats! 
I eyed it up on my way out.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1122848 said:


> We are right south of Taunton on Harmony... and we didn't have anything out that way... I hope you were kidding Dave.
> 
> Anyway, no... east Toronto doesn't need anything.
> 
> What's this talk about 60cm's? I overheard something and thought I heard wrong. What's the scoop?


Weird. The guy said they had 1 or 2" on Thursday. I was out picking up a load of mafi blocks. Have to Return for the other 10this week. I'll say hi if we have time.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1122849 said:


> Yes, I don't think I'll plow with the new truck untill next winter.


I wouldn't drive that truck at all in the winter. Way too nice. Maybe just use it for going to church on Sundays.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1122849 said:


> Yes, I don't think I'll plow with the new truck untill next winter.


I think he means the 07. I know it's tough to keep track of when you own so many. 

The 4 door 07 that is.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We were there on Thursday... nothing bud, I don't know what crack that guy was on, but there was nothing. We were out on Friday as well, and we have 7 employees out there and in Bomanville that would have called.

Anyway, someone??? What's this rumour I am hearing about crazy snow in South Western Ontario I think?


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1122861 said:


> Trophy Truck !
> 
> must have had a few good crops of beans. congrats!
> I eyed it up on my way out.


Thanks Dean


Grassman09;1122877 said:


> I wouldn't drive that truck at all in the winter. Way too nice. Maybe just use it for going to church on Sundays.


It will be used for work but I will keep my 02 untill the winter is over and then switch the blades over. It's a used truck from NY and was bought to be worked.


cet;1122882 said:


> I think he means the 07. I know it's tough to keep track of when you own so many.
> 
> The 4 door 07 that is.


We do drink alot of coffee.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1122885 said:


> We were there on Thursday... nothing bud, I don't know what crack that guy was on, but there was nothing. We were out on Friday as well, and we have 7 employees out there and in Bomanville that would have called.
> 
> Anyway, someone??? What's this rumour I am hearing about crazy snow in South Western Ontario I think?


Might have to get the puke bucket out of storage.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1122894 said:


> Thanks Dean
> 
> It will be used for work but I will keep my 02 untill the winter is over and then switch the blades over. It's a used truck from NY and was bought to be worked.
> 
> We do drink alot of coffee.


Your right, they all need to work. I hope I don't regret using mine for backup this year. There is peace of mind knowing I have one to fall back on.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1122885 said:


> We were there on Thursday... nothing bud, I don't know what crack that guy was on, but there was nothing. We were out on Friday as well, and we have 7 employees out there and in Bomanville that would have called.
> 
> Anyway, someone??? What's this rumour I am hearing about crazy snow in South Western Ontario I think?





JD Dave;1122894 said:


> Thanks Dean
> 
> It will be used for work but I will keep my 02 untill the winter is over and then switch the blades over. It's a used truck from NY and was bought to be worked.
> 
> We do drink alot of coffee.





cet;1122897 said:


> Might have to get the puke bucket out of storage.


Thought he already had that out with the 5 trucks  hauling leaves all day long back and forth to the dump when he could just have 1 truck 2 drivers and a leaf vac and dump every 2nd day.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1122903 said:


> Your right, they all need to work. I hope I don't regret using mine for backup this year. There is peace of mind knowing I have one to fall back on.


So I have a pulling truck and you have a BMW. Are you sure a bucket will be enough for Jon? LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1122885 said:


> We were there on Thursday... nothing bud, I don't know what crack that guy was on, but there was nothing. We were out on Friday as well, and we have 7 employees out there and in Bomanville that would have called.
> 
> Anyway, someone??? What's this rumour I am hearing about crazy snow in South Western Ontario I think?


Get the feeling only dogs can hear you Jon!?...... The only weather I see is a few cm on Thurs- Friday. Think I'll relax temps are going up now. South of the lakes looks bad.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

how many backups do you chevy guys need?

a backup truck and then a backup engine for the backup truck and gotta make sure your friend has a backup just incase your backup lets you down. :laughing:

says the guy whos truck wouldnt start this morning.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

man I wish I had heard the full report... that's the problem with the news, they say stuff you can't find on the net. Anyway, hope it is nothing.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1122921 said:


> how many backups do you chevy guys need?
> 
> a backup truck and then a backup engine for the backup truck and gotta make sure your friend has a backup just incase your backup lets you down. :laughing:
> 
> says the guy whos truck wouldnt start this morning.


The worse part is I use tractors to plow with. I was reading on LP that a guy has an 18 acre route with pickup so maybe I should just start using trucks again.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1122925 said:


> man I wish I had heard the full report... that's the problem with the news, they say stuff you can't find on the net. Anyway, hope it is nothing.


Damn we are going to get a crap load of snow, for some reason I can't copy and paste it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

and no one laughed at your joke except you!!!!! haha


----------



## cet

I'm still laughing. I heard it was all south of hwy 7.
I hope you don't puke in that new 99. If you need help give me a call, I'll bring the trucks I can get started. 

Should be able to bring the skid also to see if that is finally fixed.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1122938 said:


> I'm still laughing. I heard it was all south of hwy 7.
> I hope you don't puke in that new 99. If you need help give me a call, I'll bring the trucks I can get started.
> 
> Should be able to bring the skid also to see if that is finally fixed.


It would be good to work that thing for a night.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

man... you guys just love knowing that as much as I know you are full of sh it, there is that little spot in the back of my mind that stresses, my first heart attack hopefully won't kill me~!!!~


----------



## cet

We have used it a bit but nothing longer then 3 hours. It starts better then I remember and you can sit in the cab without burning your eyes. amazing how much power that skid has. I bet it would push snow well. We have brand new tires on it also.


----------



## creativedesigns

Grassman09;1122840 said:


> Nice Truck Dave. Still have the old white one that you pull with?


Thats the one I wanted to buy! Wasn't sure if he traded it in for the BlackBeauty tho...


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;1122959 said:


> Thats the one I wanted to buy! Wasn't sure if he traded it in for the BlackBeauty tho...


That truck will be with me for a long long time, it's got to much of my blood and sweat on it to every sell it.


----------



## cet

Cre are you getting the freezing rain. I hate that crap the most.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

looks like it on Radar, just went by, more on the way.


----------



## musclecarboy

I have a couple pretty decent hardscape jobs to do this year... lets keep the plows away for a few more weeks!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ground is getting hard these days, we are going to look forward to spring now. My foreman is having carpal tunnel issues, so it was a good time to stop, and nothing was urgent to get done this year.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1123047 said:


> Ground is getting hard these days, we are going to look forward to spring now. My foreman is having carpal tunnel issues, so it was a good time to stop, and nothing was urgent to get done this year.


Yeah your body usually knows best. These jobs are great cash work, all are solid referrals. I'm not sure why the one client wants a patio and gazebo NOW when its about to snow, I guess to avoid the mess in spring. I have 1/2 dozen projects booked for spring so I might as well work when I can


----------



## jayman3

Well got up to a sheet of ice out there this mornin,nothin more I had about winter than freezin rain:realmad:.


----------



## ff1221

Gentle rain and a warm breeze here this morning, got a few things to finish up, so I hope the snow holds off for a couple of weeks.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Let's see some pics of that Black Beauty Dave.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Nevermind....nice truck for a poor ol farm boy.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1122928 said:


> Damn we are going to get a crap load of snow, for some reason I can't copy and paste it.


LOL!


----------



## GMC Driver

Pristine PM ltd;1122885 said:


> What's this rumour I am hearing about crazy snow in South Western Ontario I think?





JD Dave;1122928 said:


> Damn we are going to get a crap load of snow, for some reason I can't copy and paste it.


Found it - your welcome Jon!

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/41907/biggest-great-lakes-snow-since.asp


----------



## snowman4

She was icy here in Ottawa last night. Didn't see too many private contractors out early in the morning... I think most thought it was going to be a non-event.


----------



## creativedesigns

cet;1123007 said:


> Cre are you getting the freezing rain. I hate that crap the most.


Yup! I finished the salting routes by 6:20am. The Clearlane was glowing green this mornin' !


----------



## musclecarboy

GMC Driver;1123261 said:


> Found it - your welcome Jon!
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/41907/biggest-great-lakes-snow-since.asp


If accuweather was accurate I would have everything on per push.


----------



## DeVries

Do you guy's know of any other bark mulch supplier other than Gro-Bark. Need to match new mulch with old mulch on a renovation job and Gro Bark does not carry the right type of mulch.


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;1123341 said:


> The Clearlane was glowing green this mornin' !


I figure Hulksalt went tits up? and its back to clearlane now LOL


----------



## cet

creativedesigns;1123341 said:


> Yup! I finished the salting routes by 6:20am. The Clearlane was glowing green this mornin' !


Why would you use clearlane at these temps? Is that all you use.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1123518 said:


> Why would you use clearlane at these temps? Is that all you use.


He's a millionaire snowplower.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1123518 said:


> Why would you use clearlane at these temps? Is that all you use.


Look at me, look at me! I'm loaded! Lol


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1123526 said:


> Look at me, look at me! I'm loaded! Lol


By loaded Cre means - rocking a load of $h!t LOL..... 2 yards of cleanlane in a half ton.... I guess the truck of choice for Millionairs are half tons...


----------



## creativedesigns

cet;1123518 said:


> Why would you use clearlane at these temps? Is that all you use.


I bought a few tonnes of Clearlane 3 weeks ago to fill all the Yellow bins at the sites, & had leftover, so I threw it in the spreader. But normally I'd use regular for mild temps....


----------



## snowman4

Low temps or high temps?


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1123529 said:


> By loaded Cre means - rocking a load of $h!t LOL..... 2 yards of cleanlane in a half ton.... I guess the truck of choice for Millionairs are half tons...


I took the air-bags out of the half-tonne & got Full tonne leafsprings installed this month. The truck preforms well for what I need it to do. So don't worry about what others do....just worry about yourself.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1123529 said:


> By loaded Cre means - rocking a load of $h!t LOL..... 2 yards of cleanlane in a half ton.... I guess the truck of choice for Millionairs are half tons...


That salter is 1.25 yards. Loaded like that. JMO


----------



## CGM Inc.

creativedesigns;1123545 said:


> I took the air-bags out of the half-tonne


Pro's run air-bags  big mistake taking them out!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Technically Clearlane is the same price versus rock salt since you should use 20% less!
Makes it actually cheaper if you consider you can do an extra site with the same load!


----------



## Jaynen

Why get one tonne springs in a half tonne. Still a bunch of parts there only rated for so much weight.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1123641 said:


> Technically Clearlane is the same price versus rock salt since you should use 20% less!
> Makes it actually cheaper if you consider you can do an extra site with the same load!


Technically is the main word.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1123651 said:


> Technically is the main word.


I didn't say I believe what I wrote 
But technically you can! My Guys won't spread 20% less so it won't work for us.
We still will use some of it this winter.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1123656 said:


> I didn't say I believe what I wrote
> But technically you can! My Guys won't spread 20% less so it won't work for us.
> We still will use some of it this winter.


I didn't say you said anything.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1123665 said:


> I didn't say you said anything.


I do believe it is a good product and you can make money with the right equipment for it.
We will buy 4-500 tons since one of our customers demands it.
That one Guy you know will use it at the distribution warehouse up there.
His truck has Dicky John Controls on it.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1123676 said:


> I do believe it is a good product and you can make money with the right equipment for it.
> We will buy 4-500 tons since one of our customers demands it.
> That one Guy you know will use it at the distribution warehouse up there.
> His truck has Dicky John Controls on it.


I've had Dickey Johns before and for parking lot spreading it doesn't mean very much. I do agree with everything your saying just don't see the sence of buying it unless it's cold. We also tried prewetting our salt and didn't think much of that. Maybe I'm just to stuck on using plain old white salt. The cost really isn't that terrible when you buy direct as you know.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1123704 said:


> I've had Dickey Johns before and for parking lot spreading it doesn't mean very much. I do agree with everything your saying just don't see the sence of buying it unless it's cold. We also tried prewetting our salt and didn't think much of that. Maybe I'm just to stuck on using plain old white salt. The cost really isn't that terrible when you buy direct as you know.


.....cheap  but some clients want to go green and forced it on us at a $$$$ price.
I didn't say it is green! But they claim it since you use 20% less! :laughing:


----------



## creativedesigns

Jaynen;1123647 said:


> Why get one tonne springs in a half tonne. Still a bunch of parts there only rated for so much weight.


Less rear sag with stiffer suspension & easier to controll. I also like the idea of running an independent salt truck as well, & since the F-150 is available for production, rather than have it sit all winter, I set it up for salting. Has winter tires & it brakes just fine. 



Mr.Markus;1123600 said:


> That salter is 1.25 yards. Loaded like that. JMO


Exactly! I don't exceed more than a yard of salt per time, as there is only enough capacity for being a Ploycaster.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

man, I don't even have to say anything anymore!

Anyway, I do use Clearlane exclusively, we might go with regular salt when I know the temps are going to be fine on a few properties where I know it doesn't matter, but most of our clients know we use treated, are paying for treated, and look for treated. It was a selling feature often.

Anyway, not agreeing with anyone, just saying I can see why.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1123704 said:


> I've had Dickey Johns before and for parking lot spreading it doesn't mean very much. I do agree with everything your saying just don't see the sence of buying it unless it's cold. We also tried prewetting our salt and didn't think much of that. Maybe I'm just to stuck on using plain old white salt. The cost really isn't that terrible when you buy direct as you know.


How many times do you apply Clearlane each year? And would it be for specific sites or all sites?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1123760 said:


> man, I don't even have to say anything anymore!
> 
> Anyway, I do use Clearlane exclusively, we might go with regular salt when I know the temps are going to be fine on a few properties where I know it doesn't matter, but most of our clients know we use treated, are paying for treated, and look for treated. It was a selling feature often.
> 
> Anyway, not agreeing with anyone, just saying I can see why.


Yeah...... I just buy treated because I'm a stupid country boy and don't know any better, don't know how to sell it just dazzled by the color. I think you guys throw in a night what I throw all year. I'm on the high end for my market and it helps sell that customer. I strongly believe it doesn't matter what you pay as long as your making your margins back and not losing your bids. I am in a position where I have to underbid myself to keep the work or add more value to the customer, and treated does that. (for now)


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1123782 said:


> I am in a position where I have to underbid myself to keep the work or add more value to the customer, and treated does that. (for now)


nice place to be


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;1123795 said:


> nice place to be


I think he means he has to lower his price to keep the work he already has.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1123798 said:


> I think he means he has to lower his price to keep the work he already has.


 wasn"t 100% certain which way he was going :salute:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Whatever you have to do to show the value... not that it matters as much anymore, but we try!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1123804 said:


> Whatever you have to do to show the value... not that it matters as much anymore, but we try!


Couple friendly competitors in my area do the "same" work for 25-30% less.....at that point value doesn't matter anymore. I stay in bed 
For sure agree with you! If a client doesn't see the value we are the wrong contractor.
The crazy thing is that it is established companies pricing like that not the new kids. :realmad:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Sunshi ne is getting worse I am hearing. I heard from someone today about them and that their pricing doesn't make sense. It is below his cost.


----------



## cet

A plaza I lost is being done for at least 15% less then I was doing it for last year. This place is a real PITA. I'm sure I will make a few trips past this winter. It is 5 min. from my house.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1123847 said:


> A plaza I lost is being done for at least 15% less then I was doing it for last year. This place is a real PITA. I'm sure I will make a few trips past this winter. It is 5 min. from my house.


Really? Who ended up taking it?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1123845 said:


> Sunshi ne is getting worse I am hearing. I heard from someone today about them and that their pricing doesn't make sense. It is being his cost.


We have guys cheaper than sunshine.........................there's a joke there somewhere.!


----------



## cet

PlatinumService;1123857 said:


> Really? Who ended up taking it?


The guy I talked to couldn't remember but it was rock something or something rock. They are not local. Wait until they see the snow fall off the roof all day for days after a snowfall.


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;1123774 said:


> How many times do you apply Clearlane each year? And would it be for specific sites or all sites?


I don't use any. I tried 200 3 winter ago in Jan Feb and I didn't see the value, I don't do condo's or resi's so no one cares either way. I can understand why Jon uses it and we have talked about it. For commercial work I don't see a point unless it's extrememly cold.



Mr.Markus;1123782 said:


> Yeah...... I just buy treated because I'm a stupid country boy and don't know any better, don't know how to sell it just dazzled by the color. I think you guys throw in a night what I throw all year. I'm on the high end for my market and it helps sell that customer. I strongly believe it doesn't matter what you pay as long as your making your margins back and not losing your bids. I am in a position where I have to underbid myself to keep the work or add more value to the customer, and treated does that. (for now)


 I can understand why you use it and it's also colder in Erin. You also probably have a load in your truck for a prolonged time and I'd assume treated would have less chance of freezing. I aslo don't think anyone is stupid for using treated as long as their happy with it and the customer is is all that matters.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1123884 said:


> The guy I talked to couldn't remember but it was rock something or something rock. They are not local. Wait until they see the snow fall off the roof all day for days after a snowfall.


Could it be bedrock? I have seen them around newmarket lately. they have the condo housing complex off bathurst by the good times caf e


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1123897 said:


> I can understand why you use it and it's also colder in Erin. You also probably have a load in your truck for a prolonged time and I'd assume treated would have less chance of freezing. I aslo don't think anyone is stupid for using treated as long as their happy with it and the customer is is all that matters.


 I meant that I think I'm stupid not that you would think I was.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What happened to Dave? Who's the nice guy?


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1123908 said:


> I meant that I think I'm stupid not that you would think I was.


Well I guess I'll agree with you then.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1123910 said:


> What happened to Dave? Who's the nice guy?


Ha Ha


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1123910 said:


> What happened to Dave? Who's the nice guy?


He must be tweaking the Denali letting the wife run wild on us.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

it rained all day here. there wasnt much sunshine and there wont be. 
i do own a scanner here somewhere and once i pull the darts out of the quote ill post up a little treat when I get back to the shop.


I have a quote / saying that hangs on the wall behind my front counter in the store
"the bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten"


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1123925 said:


> He must be tweaking the Denali letting the wife run wild on us.


My wife's trying to talk me into another kid while I type this. I think she fell and hit her head.


----------



## cet

PlatinumService;1123902 said:


> Could it be bedrock? I have seen them around newmarket lately. they have the condo housing complex off bathurst by the good times caf e


Never heard of Bedrock. Do they have the South condo. The North one is York Region Housing and Winter/Summer Maintenance does the snow there. The South one was done by the same company for a long time.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1123940 said:


> Never heard of Bedrock. Do they have the South condo. The North one is York Region Housing and Winter/Summer Maintenance does the snow there. The South one was done by the same company for a long time.


That could be a possibilty. I think they are out of king. But maybe you will the plaza back when they cant hack it?


----------



## cet

This is a deal if someone needs one.

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-tools-equipment-epoke-salter-W0QQAdIdZ243988220#


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Hey Chris-does Rocc-Con ring a bell?


----------



## cet

I don't think so. Do you think they took the plaza. It's not a big deal to me, that place was a real pain.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Scary...... if this rain were snow. HMMMPF! HMMMMMPF! HUWAWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## STRONGARM

Looks like more rain on the way for the end of the week


----------



## Triple L

cet;1123974 said:


> This is a deal if someone needs one.
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-tools-equipment-epoke-salter-W0QQAdIdZ243988220#


Thanks Chris... I just bought it 

Its mint, only used 1 season on just 1 commercial property.... What a deal


----------



## A Man

cet;1123974 said:


> This is a deal if someone needs one.
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-tools-equipment-epoke-salter-W0QQAdIdZ243988220#


Nice unit chad.


----------



## JD Dave

A Man;1124442 said:


> Nice unit chad.


Yes very nice. Other then the one dent in the rim it looks brand new. I traded my one year old one back into the dealer and he gave me $900 on trade in.


----------



## buckwheat_la

Are all u guys getting out east is rain? It's been snowing 8 days now, and we are finally seeing a break.


----------



## musclecarboy

buckwheat_la;1124570 said:


> Are all u guys getting out east is rain? It's been snowing 8 days now, and we are finally seeing a break.


Summer construction work is still alive and kickin'.

Enviro Canada says all rain this week, TWN says snow. We'll see.....


----------



## DeVries

Let's hope Enviro Can is right.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

STRONGARM;1124254 said:


> Looks like more rain on the way for the end of the week


Long time no see, hows things?


----------



## STRONGARM

I'll second that!


----------



## STRONGARM

Lynden-Jeff;1124657 said:


> Long time no see, hows things?


Real good man!! You?

Are you almost done clean up's?


----------



## cet

That Epoke looked mint in the pictures. Those things sell fast so I thought I would post it here.

Glad it worked out for you Chad.


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;1124009 said:


> Hey Chris-does Rocc-Con ring a bell?


The company is Royal Contracting, never heard of them.


----------



## McGaw

Looks like we're in for our first event towards the end of this week


----------



## Triple L

cet;1124667 said:


> That Epoke looked mint in the pictures. Those things sell fast so I thought I would post it here.
> 
> Glad it worked out for you Chad.


Well actually it didnt work out good at all... Im quite pissed off!

So at 8:09 today I phoned the guy and talked to him for a SOLID 20 minutes, I purchased it for $550 cash... I said I'd be over in 20 minutes... But he had to be in court for 9:00 for whatever reason... None of my business, he said he'd call me as soon as he gets out of court and I can come pick it up... So all the suddon apparantly Adam phones him a little after 9 and he was out of court already... So now all the suddon he sells it to Adam... Adam goes looks at it and offers him $500 cash... Buddy said no way and put it back in the garage, so Adam says well crap, I'll get you a certifed cheque then for $600 the asking price... OK fine, its sold... All the suddon Adam comes back to the shop and says look what I bought Chad... Im like WTF, thats my salter... So I'm some pissed off right now... Im not really mad that Adam has it cause he needs it a whole lot more then I do and in all honesty, he had no clue that I already bought it... but it worked really really good, We ran some quick dry thru it at the shop and it works really good... so that really made the taste in my mouth pretty sour because it works so nicely... So now I'm loosing it on this guy... I phoned him up and just reamed him out... I like to believe a little bit in people and naturally assume their gonna be honest, have some dignity, and morals... My dad dosent have an ounce of trust with other people and I dont know why I still do, maby im still young and stupid but whatever.... So long story short, Adam now owns the salter which I claimed and made a deal with... It is what it is...

Funny thing is Jon Pristine wanted it if I didnt like it and he had first dibs on it... to top it off buddy phones me up 20 mintues after I totally reamed him out, and asks if I want to buy some snowblowers.... I was like F you... in 20 minutes from now by the time I get there you'll have sold them to someone else to begin with... Piss off, and hung up


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1124707 said:


> .....I was like F you... ... Piss off, and hung up


I often wonder where the voices in my head come from...........


----------



## cet

Well that sucks. People don't really care about other people. He didn't really know what he had because if you didn't show up I bet it would have been sold by the end of the day.

I will keep my open for another.


----------



## JD Dave

I'm meeting Adam tomorrow for lunch to pick up the salter he bought me, anyone else wanna come. LOL


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1124790 said:


> I'm meeting Adam tomorrow for lunch to pick up the salter he bought me, anyone else wanna come. LOL


I don't want to be there but watching you salt sidewalks with it would be priceless.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1124803 said:


> I don't want to be there but watching you salt sidewalks with it would be priceless.


Hopefully Chad see's the humour in it. I'm not sure why the guy would screw Chad I just don't see the sence in it. I kind of wonder if the stuff is a little warm,


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hey guys, Have any of you ever outfitted any of your plows with urethane cutting edged. I have a new customer that had a $^%$load of stonework done. 500 tons of armourstone and cobble stoned the parking area around the garage and front entrance. I'm definetly gonna scratch something. The rest of the drive is gravel approx 1/2 km. Wondering if the gravel will hurt the urethane edges.


----------



## cet

People do that all the time. I had one of my plows for sale this fall. The guy actually had a leasing company fax me all their paper work for me to fill out along with the original bill of sale. He was coming on a friday to pick it up. I guess that friday hasn't come yet. LOL


----------



## snowplowchick

Triple L;1124707 said:


> Well actually it didnt work out good at all... Im quite pissed off!
> 
> So at 8:09 today I phoned the guy and talked to him for a SOLID 20 minutes, I purchased it for $550 cash... I said I'd be over in 20 minutes... But he had to be in court for 9:00 for whatever reason... None of my business, he said he'd call me as soon as he gets out of court and I can come pick it up... So all the suddon apparantly Adam phones him a little after 9 and he was out of court already... So now all the suddon he sells it to Adam... Adam goes looks at it and offers him $500 cash... Buddy said no way and put it back in the garage, so Adam says well crap, I'll get you a certifed cheque then for $600 the asking price... OK fine, its sold... All the suddon Adam comes back to the shop and says look what I bought Chad... Im like WTF, thats my salter... So I'm some pissed off right now... Im not really mad that Adam has it cause he needs it a whole lot more then I do and in all honesty, he had no clue that I already bought it... but it worked really really good, We ran some quick dry thru it at the shop and it works really good... so that really made the taste in my mouth pretty sour because it works so nicely... So now I'm loosing it on this guy... I phoned him up and just reamed him out... I like to believe a little bit in people and naturally assume their gonna be honest, have some dignity, and morals... My dad dosent have an ounce of trust with other people and I dont know why I still do, maby im still young and stupid but whatever.... So long story short, Adam now owns the salter which I claimed and made a deal with... It is what it is...
> 
> Funny thing is Jon Pristine wanted it if I didnt like it and he had first dibs on it... to top it off buddy phones me up 20 mintues after I totally reamed him out, and asks if I want to buy some snowblowers.... I was like F you... in 20 minutes from now by the time I get there you'll have sold them to someone else to begin with... Piss off, and hung up


Ok, take a deep breath. That is what kijiji is all about. :laughing: 
Last week, I drove 6 hours round trip to get two pieces of furniture guaranteed in "pristine condition". Not.even.close.
I am sure there are lots of kijiji purchases/sales gone wrong from people here.

I have an epoke with a bent rim and scratched paint I would sell you for 700.00 if you are desperate. I will even deliver. lol


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1124805 said:


> Hopefully Chad see's the humour in it. I'm not sure why the guy would screw Chad I just don't see the sence in it. I kind of wonder if the stuff is a little warm,


The guy seems like a really honest and nice guy when I talked to him this morning... He didnt even get pissed off when I yelled at him... He knew he was in the wrong... To top it off, he phoned me again at 3:30 to tell me he sold the unit for cash but then later said it was a certified cheque for the asking price... I dont know why he phoned but I didnt pick up, but he left me this message.... I think I made him feel more then guilty for screwing me over and now he's trying to clear his conscious and make himself feel good somehow.... He should have atleast called me and said someones gonna pay asking price, can you match that... a deals a deal and thats that...



snowplowchick;1124813 said:


> I have an epoke with a bent rim and scratched paint I would sell you for 700.00 if you are desperate. I will even deliver. lol


I really appreciate the offer! thanks but no thanks


----------



## Triple L

cet;1124803 said:


> I don't want to be there but watching you salt sidewalks with it would be priceless.


Seeing Dave salt sidewalks in general would be priceless.... With a bucket or even with a epoke... I better stop off and get an oxygen tank before he attemps to do it LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1124824 said:


> I really appreciate the offer! thanks but no thanks


I can't believe you turned down meeting Snowplowchick. The least you could have done was met her took some pics and not buy the spreader.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1124845 said:


> Seeing Dave salt sidewalks in general would be priceless.... With a bucket or even with a epoke... I better stop off and get an oxygen tank for him before he attemps to do it LOL


Oh nevermind.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

What he said X2!!!

Why do I get the upset stomach feeling that SnowPlowChick is really MarkO???


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1124858 said:


> Oh nevermind.


Still laughing...... 

TM JD Dave


----------



## A Man

Not to beat a dead horse but Chad has the right to be pissed, not at me, but pissed. I had no idea until the deal was done, but I agree, deal is a deal. The guy made no mention of any offers on the unit just that he'd had several phone calls. He was a weird dude, but it wasn't hot, he'd been doing sidewalks for a company for a couple years and is now out of it.

After talking with Chad and finding out what a ****** this guy was I called him back and told him what he did was unethical and that he needs to make it right with Chad, (that was the nice version) 

At the end of the day it is what it is, with my luck the wheels will fall off the first time we use it.


----------



## snowplowchick

JohnnyRoyale;1124860 said:


> What he said X2!!!
> 
> Why do I get the upset stomach feeling that SnowPlowChick is really MarkO???


Who is MarkO? Never mind. Your upset stomach feeling must be dinner not agreeing with you.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

STRONGARM;1124663 said:


> Real good man!! You?
> 
> Are you almost done clean up's?


Trying, I need another week but all the really important ones will be done tomorow. Not ready for snow at all, still waiting on salt box signs so they wont be on sites until next week. Cross our fingers for no snow until next week. We should grab a coffee soon.


----------



## Triple L

A Man;1124885 said:


> At the end of the day it is what it is, with my luck the wheels will fall off the first time we use it.


I hope not.... Just to clairify im not mad at you at all Adam... even tho it might have came across like that today as I generally dont say too much when im mad... It is what it is, and overall it was just a $hitty deal... I guess we're even now... I stole your snowplow and you stole my epoke...


----------



## A Man

Hey Chad, what about this one

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=243683757


----------



## A Man

Triple L;1124894 said:


> I hope not.... Just to clairify im not mad at you at all Adam... even tho it might have came across like that today as I generally dont say too much when im mad... It is what it is, and overall it was just a $hitty deal... I guess we're even now... I stole your snowplow and you stole my epoke...


Thanks man, even's even, now stay away from my wife.....................


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1124894 said:


> I hope not.... Just to clairify im not mad at you at all Adam... even tho it might have came across like that today as I generally dont say too much when im mad... It is what it is, and overall it was just a $hitty deal... I guess we're even now... I stole your snowplow and you stole my epoke...


So all we have to do is make you mad hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. All I know is if i were Adam I'd just give you the spreader.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1124933 said:


> All I know is if i were Adam I'd just give you the spreader.


So he keeps his wife??? LOL

That one was wayyy too funny Adam... If Kristin's younger sister is half as good as her I'd be laughing... Heck, if Kristin's happy with Adam, her sister will be laughing with me to  

That family wouldnt work very good at all....


----------



## A Man

JD Dave;1124933 said:


> All I know is if i were Adam I'd just give you the spreader.


LOL,

She just asked my why I'm laughing so hard, I told her "Chad wants to date your sister"

She knows she's going to to have a hell of a time if she ever wants to get rid of me.


----------



## JD Dave

Wasn't sure you guys would even get the joke. LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

HELPS WHEN YOU TALK TO PEOPLE


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

JD Dave;1124790 said:


> I'm meeting Adam tomorrow for lunch to pick up the salter he bought me, anyone else wanna come. LOL


2 funny.....

KIJIJI is great !!! But remember is not yours (or sold) untill it loaded on the truck!!! I actually had a Kubota tractor which had 3 deposits on it !! The 4th guy came with an envelope and paid in full on the spot.

So much for our possible salting this week... At least everything is ready to go..... Next week is looking good on the GFS !!!! (GREAT FALSE SALTINGS)


----------



## Grassman09

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1125270 said:


> 2 funny.....
> 
> KIJIJI is great !!! But remember is not yours (or sold) untill it loaded on the truck!!! I actually had a Kubota tractor which had 3 deposits on it !! The 4th guy came with an envelope and paid in full on the spot.
> 
> So much for our possible salting this week... At least everything is ready to go..... Next week is looking good on the GFS !!!! (GREAT FALSE SALTINGS)


Quick it with your salting will ya. It's too early. I just bought a dump truck and I need to put the salter on it.. Correction I stole a dump truck. :laughing:


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1125303 said:


> Quick it with your salting will ya. It's too early.


I'm hoping on doing nothing until December....

You should post up pics of the 6430 and the new dumpster.... You've been talking about one of those for the past few years... Congrats on finally owning one..


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1125430 said:


> I'm hoping on doing nothing until December....
> 
> You should post up pics of the 6430 and the new dumpster.... You've been talking about one of those for the past few years... Congrats on finally owning one..


Isn't it a little early for you? Get up to take a pee? LOL


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1125436 said:


> Isn't it a little early for you? Get up to take a pee? LOL


LOL, I did make the phone call yesterday to that looser at 8:09 in the morning.... I still wount arrive at the shop till 10 or 11 tho... My usual schedual...

I think today I'll pull an Adam or Dave and be gone for the day by 3 LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1125438 said:


> LOL, I did make the phone call yesterday to that looser at 8:09 in the morning.... I still wount arrive at the shop till 10 or 11 tho... My usual schedual...
> 
> I think today I'll pull an Adam or Dave and be gone for the day by 3 LOL


Not much happening these days, I did do site checks this morning though.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Some of our value added work, my wife makes the arrangements.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Some more fency work


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1125441 said:


> Not much happening these days, I did do site checks this morning though.


What time do you roll through Rockwood? Maybe we'll grab that coffee one morning.


----------



## STRONGARM

What are people's thought's for this Thurs-Sun snow/rain mix??


----------



## creativedesigns

Cedar Grounds;1125636 said:


> Some more fancy work


That looks awesome Cedar!

But just wait until JD Dave & CET see that. They might shoot ya! :crying:


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1125668 said:


> What time do you roll through Rockwood? Maybe we'll grab that coffee one morning.


I'm generally done site checks around 7 and would love a coffee. Not going down tomorrow myself though. I usually do 4 days a week and my dad or guy does the other 3. Best way is to text me in the morning to see if I'm up. PM me your number.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I'm thinking a quick flash freeze with c-1 accumulations..... Seems the cold air will be right behind the front on Thurs fri morn... The cold will be overlaping the warm air so snow will fall on very wet saturated ground followed by a quick drop in temps. 

The LES boys might have more fun than anyone... With Friday not breaking the freeze marker here in the tropics LES might get somewhat impressive. We still haven't had the ground freeze up yet, lots of frost and allitle ice on the pool and puddles.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Looks like my day off might be filled with a little action.

Thursday:Cloudy. Periods of snow mixed with ice pellets beginning in the afternoon changing to rain late in the afternoon.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1125740 said:


> Looks like my day off might be filled with a little action./QUOTE]
> 
> Take it before you get married............ Think I hurt myself today 6 hrs of line trimming on a neglected property, stuff is taller than Jon. Looks like a nice clean up next spring payup


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1125775 said:


> MIDTOWNPC;1125740 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like my day off might be filled with a little action./QUOTE]
> 
> Take it before you get married............ Think I hurt myself today 6 hrs of line trimming on a neglected property, stuff is taller than Jon. Looks like a nice clean up next spring payup
> 
> 
> 
> 6 hrs? Sounds more painfull then sitting in a shop for 5 hours with guys I met off the internet.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1125778 said:


> Mr.Markus;1125775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6 hrs? Sounds more painfull then sitting in a shop for 5 hours with guys I met off the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and you had the good chair (till you ruined it with your beer.)  I know 6 hrs isn't long but without a break swinging that friggin thing, it's surprizing how quickly my body falls back out of shape.:crying:
Click to expand...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1125790 said:


> JD Dave;1125778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and you had the good chair (till you ruined it with your beer.)  I know 6 hrs isn't long but without a break swinging that friggin thing, it's surprizing how quickly my body falls back out of shape.:crying:
> 
> 
> 
> I think spilling the beer was all planed so he could get closer to the cookies.
> 
> Man they were good cookies too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1125802 said:


> Mr.Markus;1125790 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think spilling the beer was all planed so he could get closer to the cookies.
> 
> Man they were good cookies too.
> 
> 
> 
> He must've been drinkin' today he screwed up the quote sequences.....:laughing:
Click to expand...


----------



## CGM Inc.

creativedesigns;1125712 said:


> That looks awesome Cedar!
> 
> But just wait until JD Dave & CET see that. They might shoot ya! :crying:


We will be using green on sidewalks (some of them) and also do some trials at cold temperatures. You can buy a truck load for the same price of 4 skids of Landscaper Choice  not the same I know but close enough


----------



## musclecarboy

It looks like my first site checks will be tomorrow... 4 weeks free is fine with me, not as good as last year's 6 but it will do. 

I would rather it freeze up and actually snow... None of the sloppy slushy snow when it's 0 or -1.


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1126090 said:


> It looks like my first site checks will be tomorrow... 4 weeks free is fine with me, not as good as last year's 6 but it will do.
> 
> I would rather it freeze up and actually snow... None of the sloppy slushy snow when it's 0 or -1.


You dare if you do and you dare if you don't 
Doesn't look like it will be cold enough for long enough.


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1126090 said:


> It looks like my first site checks will be tomorrow... 4 weeks free is fine with me, not as good as last year's 6 but it will do.
> 
> I would rather it freeze up and actually snow... None of the sloppy slushy snow when it's 0 or -1.


I have been site checking for a week already and have had to salt twice already. I just need one more nice day to finish my hardscaping, then i wont mind site checks as much.


----------



## musclecarboy

PlatinumService;1126154 said:


> I have been site checking for a week already and have had to salt twice already. I just need one more nice day to finish my hardscaping, then i wont mind site checks as much.


LOL I need a month to finish hardscape stuff! I have 2 months of work for next spring... Will be picking up a case 450 or CAT 252 over the winter, and an AZ license! I think all my bitterness is gone about a bad year of construction work.... Kinda renewed my passion for it.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1125790 said:


> JD Dave;1125778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and you had the good chair (till you ruined it with your beer.)  I know 6 hrs isn't long but without a break swinging that friggin thing, it's surprizing how quickly my body falls back out of shape.:crying:
> 
> 
> 
> 6 hours is a long time weed eating. We have one last fence bottom to take out tomorrow if the weather holds and it will take a good 8 hours or more, I won't be able to move after that. Hopefully Chad will offer free labour for the day.  BTW my dad's boat is called "Spill alot" The nut doesn't fall far from the tree.
Click to expand...


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1126164 said:


> LOL I need a month to finish hardscape stuff! I have 2 months of work for next spring... Will be picking up a case 450 or CAT 252 over the winter, and an AZ license! I think all my bitterness is gone about a bad year of construction work.... Kinda renewed my passion for it.


Yeah its nice to have that work lined up for next year. I will be shutting everything down in october next year. just been very lucky with the weather this year so far.

Go cat over case IMO. with 2 speed you can do winter stuff with that machine too payup


----------



## cet

Do you need a Z or just want one.


----------



## cet

PlatinumService;1126154 said:


> I have been site checking for a week already and have had to salt twice already. I just need one more nice day to finish my hardscaping, then i wont mind site checks as much.


Where are you plowing, Keswick? I know they have had snow a couple of times.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave, talkin' about boats, Heres a link of pics to "My Way" owned by Tomlinson Group in Ottawa. The King of the 1000 Islands.  Features apache turbine engines & the truck he pulls it with is super cool.

Pics : http://www.turbinemarine.com/project_48_OL_tomlinson.html


----------



## musclecarboy

PlatinumService;1126183 said:


> Yeah its nice to have that work lined up for next year. I will be shutting everything down in october next year. just been very lucky with the weather this year so far.
> 
> Go cat over case IMO. with 2 speed you can do winter stuff with that machine too payup


I was using a friends case 450 2 speed... Very nice. I like cat controls better.

I'm going to get full AZ to plan ahead. I know at some point, somewhere it will come in handy. I will only be able to work with a pickup for so long. My next major on-road investment will be a swaploader truck. Another pickup or even 550 size truck isn't worth it... John's international's are SWEET. I would like a longer wheelbase for a big toolbox behind the cab.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1126200 said:


> Where are you plowing, Keswick? I know they have had snow a couple of times.


Yeah im plowing in keswick. All the stuff makes the parking lot wet, then freezes around 4 am making it really slippery


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1126209 said:


> I was using a friends case 450 2 speed... Very nice. I like cat controls better.
> 
> I'm going to get full AZ to plan ahead. I know at some point, somewhere it will come in handy. I will only be able to work with a pickup for so long. My next major on-road investment will be a swaploader truck. Another pickup or even 550 size truck isn't worth it... John's international's are SWEET. I would like a longer wheelbase for a big toolbox behind the cab.


I just find the case's 2 speed is alot slower than bobcat and cat machines.
Yeah swap loaders are worth their weight in gold if you have the work for it,


----------



## musclecarboy

PlatinumService;1126216 said:


> I just find the case's 2 speed is alot slower than bobcat and cat machines.
> Yeah swap loaders are worth their weight in gold if you have the work for it,


Yeah I want to grow with the right equipment. Dually and Tri axle dump trailer will do just fine for now, the cost of maintenance and insurance on another truck doesn't make sense unless I can squeeze every drop of production out of them. The only issue with one truck, multi purpose is the damn traffic in GTA


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;1126204 said:


> JD Dave, talkin' about boats, Heres a link of pics to "My Way" owned by Tomlinson Group in Ottawa. The King of the 1000 Islands.  Features apache turbine engines & the truck he pulls it with is super cool.
> 
> Pics : http://www.turbinemarine.com/project_48_OL_tomlinson.html


Pretty incredible boat.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave will be soooo proud of me HAHAHA

The first time I ever hard mounted something in a truck or tractor... He's always giving me crap about how he hates soft mounted stuff soo much... Even used some quality composite wood LOL...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1126247 said:


> JD Dave will be soooo proud of me HAHAHA
> 
> The first time I ever hard mounted something in a truck or tractor... He's always giving me crap about how he hates soft mounted stuff soo much... Even used some quality composite wood LOL...


Your learning. I hate stuff moving around, I use to hate drilling holes in brand new tractors and trucks but I realized when I sold them no one really cares 10 years from now. Is that a 2 way, didn't know you had a frequency?


----------



## Triple L

Thier 2 ways... We've had them for 3 or 4 years now... Its hard to explain but there just monthly things that we keep turned on for the winter months, but they still work year round... Thier not too much a month, and if anything ever screws off we just bring them in and say I want a new one, just got 3 new mikes the other day.... Almost like a rental but we keep the radio's all year and dont pay for them in the summer... All the plowers and city guys and just about everyone runs these around here... I dont know how people plow with only using cell phones


----------



## Grassman09

Did a little leaf clean up today as the vac was clogging up they were too wet. Way faster with the Cat. The new to me dump truck helps too. Some weirdo pest control guy was selling it in Ebensberg Pennsylvania. 1990 International 4700 6 speed air brakes, Aux air line for tools, Central Hydro and a awesome loud air horn.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1126267 said:


> I dont know how people plow with only using cell phones


They use Motorola i580's on the Telus/Nextel system. When I worked at Sheridan nurseries they had CB's and shared the channel with a taxi co. Most of the time the channel was clear. Those Cb's only work a short distance?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1126352 said:


> . 1990 International 4700 6 speed air brakes, Aux air line for tools, Central Hydro and a awesome loud air horn.


That's a nice looking truck for being 20 yrs old......can't go wrong with single axle International with the 466.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Triple L;1126267 said:


> Thier 2 ways... We've had them for 3 or 4 years now... Its hard to explain but there just monthly things that we keep turned on for the winter months, but they still work year round... Thier not too much a month, and if anything ever screws off we just bring them in and say I want a new one, just got 3 new mikes the other day.... Almost like a rental but we keep the radio's all year and dont pay for them in the summer... All the plowers and city guys and just about everyone runs these around here... I dont know how people plow with only using cell phones


And I thought we were the only nut jobs still using two ways.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1126267 said:


> Thier 2 ways... We've had them for 3 or 4 years now... Its hard to explain but there just monthly things that we keep turned on for the winter months, but they still work year round... Thier not too much a month, and if anything ever screws off we just bring them in and say I want a new one, just got 3 new mikes the other day.... Almost like a rental but we keep the radio's all year and dont pay for them in the summer... All the plowers and city guys and just about everyone runs these around here... I dont know how people plow with only using cell phones


Nice, ours aren't on repeaters so we just pay a yearly fee of around $30 can't remember exactly. Some of our radio's are over 30 years old and we still use them. It would be hard for us to function without them year round.

Nice truck Grassman, pretty expensive leaf cleanup sing a skid.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1126357 said:


> They use Motorola i580's on the Telus/Nextel system. When I worked at Sheridan nurseries they had CB's and shared the channel with a taxi co. Most of the time the channel was clear. Those Cb's only work a short distance?


Nice truck! I thought those leaf suckers were the best thing ever and never clog... I think it was more just a good excuse to break in the new truck but honestly if you have it, why not... U gonna put a plow on it?

The Two ways work from Kitchener to end of London and from Kitchener to the end of Hamilton and everywhere inbetween... So thier pretty cool...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1126352 said:


> Did a little leaf clean up today as the vac was clogging up they were too wet.


Must be the pile of leafs I have at the shop now 
And the Cat and trailer too......asking for ransom!


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1126473 said:


> That's a nice looking truck for being 20 yrs old......can't go wrong with single axle International with the 466.


No 466 in it. Its similar to the DT360 so its not a rocket. My driver is still :realmad: seeing as we could only go 80 85 om the interstate. Needs a cummins in it.



Triple L;1126555 said:


> Nice truck! I thought those leaf suckers were the best thing ever and never clog... I think it was more just a good excuse to break in the new truck but honestly if you have it, why not... U gonna put a plow on it?
> 
> The Two ways work from Kitchener to end of London and from Kitchener to the end of Hamilton and everywhere inbetween... So thier pretty cool...


My vac is a bit of a mash up. I do not have the proper discharge chute on it so that's where it gets clogged and the stuff was really really wet. Saying a leaf vac doesn't get clogged is like saying walkers don't either. No plow on it just my hydro undertailage salter.

You cant even buy a 6yard salter for the amount I paid for this truck. must be stolen. I didn't get my US customs stamp on the title yet so....

I didn't know those radios got that far. Can you get handhelds like the cops and Fire Dept uses? Wouldn't want to mount a big honkin CB in the trucks. The Mikes work good for the most part.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Bruce'sEx;1126481 said:


> And I thought we were the only nut jobs still using two ways.


we use them too.......
Ok for me since I don't talk much but some Guys never shut up :realmad:


----------



## Triple L

the handhelds are ******** and dont work very well... I just throw it under the seat in the trucks and you dont even know thier there... Except finding a spot for them in smaller equipment is sometimes a challenge...


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1126623 said:


> we use them too.......
> Ok for me since I don't talk much but some Guys never shut up :realmad:


It makes the night go buy sooo much faster.... The best part is when someones like holy geez, I think i just ran over the blade HAHAHA :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1126600 said:


> No 466 in it. Its similar to the DT360 so its not a rocket. My driver is still :realmad: seeing as we could only go 80 85 om the interstate. Needs a cummins in it.


Bummer....I was excited for you there for a minute. The towns out practising with their sanders this afternoon. Figure I should throw mine on. Looks like I'm done every thing I feel like doing this season. Sorry if I jinx anybody.


----------



## creativedesigns

Ottawa - Montreal, 6 hours of Freezing rain tonight!!! I figure we'll salt everything at least twice before morning hits. :bluebounc


----------



## schrader

Local forecast here is calling for 30-40cm of lake effect on Friday night, would not be good if the first time out for the season was 30cm.


----------



## creativedesigns

schrader;1126944 said:


> Local forecast here is calling for 30-40cm of lake effect on Friday night, would not be good if the first time out for the season was 30cm.


If that were the case, JD Dave would be  all week!!! lol


----------



## CGM Inc.

this Guy is awesome!
He was at boys practice the other night!


----------



## Mr.Markus

creativedesigns;1126935 said:


> Ottawa - Montreal, 6 hours of Freezing rain tonight!!! I figure we'll salt everything at least twice before morning hits. :bluebounc


Yep! Jinx you're it.


----------



## musclecarboy

Grassman09;1126352 said:


> Did a little leaf clean up today as the vac was clogging up they were too wet. Way faster with the Cat. The new to me dump truck helps too. Some weirdo pest control guy was selling it in Ebensberg Pennsylvania. 1990 International 4700 6 speed air brakes, Aux air line for tools, Central Hydro and a awesome loud air horn.


Sweet skid steer... That's the one I want!


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1127022 said:


> Sweet skid steer... That's the one I want!


you gotta get a 272 just to one up grassman


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1127022 said:


> Sweet skid steer... That's the one I want!


Hay Tom, dont know if you've been reading up on the "which welder should I buy" thread on here... I know you were talking about one a little while back...

Here's a quote someone said on there... I thought it was pretty funny... 



outlaw66;1127016 said:


> if you can buy it at a box store, steer clear, *they're just glorified battery chargers!*Go to a welding store, service and parts will sell itself. Miller 251 (220 volt machine) for me!


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1127034 said:


> Hay Tom, dont know if you've been reading up on the "which welder should I buy" thread on here... I know you were talking about one a little while back...
> 
> Here's a quote someone said on there... I thought it was pretty funny...


Awesome, thanks buddy. I haven't picked one up yet. I'm going to get a cheapo one and take your advice about getting a sweet a$$ MIG when the time comes.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1127028 said:


> you gotta get a 272 just to one up grassman


You need to get the one that makes you the most $$$$ 

At +8000 pounds trailering becomes an issue with a G license.
Not everyone has an A-Z


----------



## GMC Driver

EC has in the sights for some LE starting tomorrow - 5+cm of flurries.

NWS is calling for some good squall lines to set up south of Buffalo for Friday into Saturday - in the typical snow belt regions.

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...=Buffalo+NY&product1=Lake+Effect+Snow+Warning

Also saw a report from David Philips: "This winter will be a return to more traditional weather, with snowfall totals reaching the annual average."

Pretty safe bet...


----------



## Grassman09

GMC Driver;1127071 said:


> Also saw a report from David Philips: "This winter will be a return to more traditional weather, with snowfall totals reaching the annual average."
> 
> Pretty safe bet...


Didn't they say that at the beginning of last year?


----------



## CGM Inc.

a day at a time.....they only can be wrong.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Our temps are going up...lots of fog... and haven't seem a snow sqall yet.


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1127092 said:


> Our temps are going up...lots of fog... and haven't seem a snow sqall yet.


Calm before the storm.. I better go batten down the hatches on the salt that got delivered this week.


----------



## Neige

creativedesigns;1126935 said:


> Ottawa - Montreal, 6 hours of Freezing rain tonight!!! I figure we'll salt everything at least twice before morning hits. :bluebounc


Hey Cre how many times you salt this year? I will be out there at 1 am, but I am sure 1 salt run will do the trick, temps going up to +5 around noon.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1127093 said:


> Calm before the storm.. I better go batten down the hatches on the salt that got delivered this week.


And put a proper tarp on it


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1127136 said:


> And put a proper tarp on it


I'll put a nice big grey on it for you tomorrow. I didn't realize what 30ton looked liked


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1127140 said:


> I'll put a nice big grey on it for you tomorrow. I didn't realize what 30ton looked liked


I'll be there to check on you......30 tons aint that much


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1127141 said:


> I'll be there to check on you......30 tons aint that much


Oh Im sure you will. It is when you go from spreading 1 ton to two tons the one year to 5 to 7 the 3 years later. That kinda like going from a Ram to a Tractor. So many things to learn how to drive.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1127147 said:


> Oh Im sure you will. It is when you go from spreading 1 ton to two tons the next year to 5 to 7 the 3rd year.


At least now you don't have to harass that other Guy for salt


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1127150 said:


> At least now you don't have to harass that other Guy for salt


Yea no rush to get there before everyone goes plowing for the night. I can take my time now and salt when I want. Just need to find those back roads in Milton for the time being while I learn.


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1127068 said:


> You need to get the one that makes you the most $$$$
> 
> At +8000 pounds trailering becomes an issue with a G license.
> Not everyone has an A-Z


Yeah exactly. I'm going to get one that can lift a skid of pavers... No point in getting a 2000lb or 2200lb capacity machine. An AZ is cheaper that time wasted splitting skids to move them. Plus 10k in tow is very limiting since my truck can handle more.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

so.... who's thinking it will freeze up in the morning?


----------



## BlackIrish

To warm for you guys in Toronto, no freeze.
Supposed to start here around 11pm.


----------



## DeVries

I think the rain will stop before it gets cold. The ground is still fairly warm to so I'm not scared it's going to freeze up. 

That feeling is back again, not sure whats going to happen when, I hate the waiting and wondering game...................LOL

It's starting to warm up, Windsor is 9 and Chatham is 7 so we may not even see below 0.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

X3!! I dont think there will be much left to freeze after the winds come through. 

Looks like a dusting for Saturday mornin


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We just put all the salters on... two subs said they are waiting on a part for their salters...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Question for you guys that use Brokers AKA Owner/Operators with seasonally guaranteed hours. 

If you were to guarantee a broker 100 hours at a particular hourly rate, lets say $80 for arguements sake, then $80 an hour over the first hundred hours.

Would you agree or disagree you own that broker for 100 hours and he or she shouldnt have the right to refuse wherever you send them.

I was explaining to a 2nd year returning broker that everyone is assigned a route. Once the route is completed, they are to check in with me (dispatch) for potentially other sites where they can assist. 

Hes maintaining the position that he shouldnt have to do anybody elses work and that he doesnt expect anyone to help him with his. 

I operate on the premise that all the pushing power gets put away once all work is completed...everyone starts and finishes at the same time...so if one truck or machine's route is longer than another...we all kick in and finish together, fill out our paperwork, wait for the salt trucks to roll in and go for breakfast together. 

He's telling me his guaranteed rate is solely for the work i have assigned him , and I have to pay him over and above for any sites beyond that.

Am I crazy?? or am I missing something here?

Needless to say...he's looking for a new company to sub for under his terms.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

He is out to lunch. Good luck with his new company.


----------



## erkoehler

So give him the worst accounts, longest route, and make sure he finishes last. He'll get the point or quit.


----------



## PlatinumService

He gets paid by the hour... and after 100 hours he gets paid by the hour...longer route, more hours...no?.... He should feel lucky he can get the work and still get the rate and the guarantee.. there are prob 50 guys lined up to take his place.


----------



## musclecarboy

PlatinumService;1127314 said:


> He gets paid by the hour... and after 100 hours he gets paid by the hour...longer route, more hours...no?.... He should feel lucky he can get the work and still get the rate and the guarantee.. there are prob 50 guys lined up to take his place.


Agreed. He gets paid the same if he spends an hour at one site, or 60 minutes at another so WTF does it matter?

Unless you have an arrangement where you say "You do 120, 130, and 150 Fake St and I will pay you $80/hr for 4.5 hours each storm to do all the buildings". If he can finish to your satisfaction in 3.5 or 4 hours, then he can go do his thing after BUT if he's simply paid hourly and takes orders, he should be on call 100%.


----------



## erkoehler

Does he have a reason to not want the "additional work load"? I know in my first year as a sub I would often complete my route but not stick around to finish 100% of the cleanups at other sites. I always stayed on until the boss man gave me the all clear to leave and we were caught up, but I had a full time job to go to afterwards and sometimes it was easier to get in to the office and avoid taking a full day off.


----------



## BlackIrish

If you were looking for an hourly sub, where did he get the idea that he would be
paid a flat rate for a specific route ?


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

:realmad:_*When in hell is the snow gonna fall:realmad:*_


----------



## Mr.Markus

Wow......... 6 to-1 in under an hour.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Did things freeze up? The wind seems to be taking care of things.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Dont have the salter in yet but thought id get up for some practive. No freeze up here. Its 0 but the wind is drying everything nicely.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

JohnnyRoyale;1127277 said:


> X3!! I dont think there will be much left to freeze after the winds come through.
> 
> Looks like a dusting for Saturday mornin


Looking like 5cm to 10cm up here.
It's gonna be a long day. Doing Ironwork in Milton all day then plowing tonight if we get what they're saying is coming.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just got back from a lot check/salt run. Puddles and black ice on newly paved areas for me. Also had a new sidewalk that sheened up nicely. It was a fun quiet run. -4


----------



## Triple L

We did a 1/2 salt run... Some lots only had the od puddle, some were complete ice... I was surprised how much salt I ended up puttin down... 

Yelled and screamed and cursed the salter for the first 5 mintues but got everything working smoothly after that... Time to add some backup lights today and few minor things... Biggest one is find my window scrapper... Couldnt see a thing for the first 20 mintues today!


----------



## B&E snowplowing

Just got back from salt run, lots not to bad, spotty patches. 2nd salting for me this year. Looks like the flurries are just starting. Look out guys I think were going to get hammered. I have told everyone this year, that when the snow comes, it's going to come hard and heavy.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## ff1221

7 degrees when I went to bed, -2 when I got up, roads are bare and dry, not sure whether we are going to get all the snow they are talking or if the lake temps will keep it inland, we'll know by tomorrow morning.


----------



## STRONGARM

JohnnyRoyale;1127290 said:


> Question for you guys that use Brokers AKA Owner/Operators with seasonally guaranteed hours.
> .
> 
> I don't disagree with you but there is another way to look at it. I was a sub when I first started, the same deal as you..100 hrs for a list of sites. After those sites I had my own work(small accts, driveways). So our understanding was once the list was done so was my obligation to him. I understand where he is coming from, he might have some other work to take care of and as long as he get's your list done(with priority) then he is free to do what he wants.
> Just my thoughts.


----------



## PlatinumService

Third salt for me this year. Man new asphalt sure does hold the water to make a nice skating rink. i would rather a decent dump of snow rather than this. i went out at 4am it was 5 degrees out. go out at 6am and its -2 out.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I figured you guys would reply as you did with regards to the broker thing...

He gives me all these other arrangement scenarios like...I could go run a so and so's truck for $1600 a month standby and $28 an hour.. or... this other guy is offering me more an hour and will take my two bobcats too....bla bla bla. 

...Then he made me makes me aproposition I had to laugh at...Why dont you give me $1600 a month standby and $100 an hour to run my truck and I'll keep plowing as long as you want?

That's where talks broke down.

Best part of the story is he calls a friend of mine yesterday (which he supplied an operator to last year) asking if he needed a broker this year. 

Friend of mine already knew the story and offered him less hourly, no guaranteed hours and told him he doesnt have an assigned route...he will be dispatched throughout the night...he obviously didnt take that deal. :laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

+12 for next week


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;1127290 said:


> Question for you guys that use Brokers AKA Owner/Operators with seasonally guaranteed hours.
> 
> If you were to guarantee a broker 100 hours at a particular hourly rate, lets say $80 for arguements sake, then $80 an hour over the first hundred hours.
> 
> Would you agree or disagree you own that broker for 100 hours and he or she shouldnt have the right to refuse wherever you send them.
> 
> I was explaining to a 2nd year returning broker that everyone is assigned a route. Once the route is completed, they are to check in with me (dispatch) for potentially other sites where they can assist.
> 
> Hes maintaining the position that he shouldnt have to do anybody elses work and that he doesnt expect anyone to help him with his.
> 
> I operate on the premise that all the pushing power gets put away once all work is completed...everyone starts and finishes at the same time...so if one truck or machine's route is longer than another...we all kick in and finish together, fill out our paperwork, wait for the salt trucks to roll in and go for breakfast together.
> 
> He's telling me his guaranteed rate is solely for the work i have assigned him , and I have to pay him over and above for any sites beyond that.
> 
> Am I crazy?? or am I missing something here?
> 
> Needless to say...he's looking for a new company to sub for under his terms.


When I starting being a broker I had to get all there work done before I could do any of my stuff. That winter worked out good that way as I went over hours. That's the way we would do it if we would be a broker for you.

Like Jon said best of luck to him he had best to find his own work.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I hear things all over the map about what people are paid. I know guys making money that I couldn't afford to pay driving a truck for someone else. I pay guys fairly well, but I hear the same thing again, I could make more working there. Then I hear about guys with their own trucks making less then what I am paying guys to drive my trucks... I don't get it. Things never make sense. He will learn he had it good and cry back to you.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1127290 said:


> Question for you guys that use Brokers AKA Owner/Operators with seasonally guaranteed hours.
> 
> If you were to guarantee a broker 100 hours at a particular hourly rate, lets say $80 for arguements sake, then $80 an hour over the first hundred hours.
> 
> Would you agree or disagree you own that broker for 100 hours and he or she shouldnt have the right to refuse wherever you send them.
> 
> I was explaining to a 2nd year returning broker that everyone is assigned a route. Once the route is completed, they are to check in with me (dispatch) for potentially other sites where they can assist.
> 
> Hes maintaining the position that he shouldnt have to do anybody elses work and that he doesnt expect anyone to help him with his.
> 
> I operate on the premise that all the pushing power gets put away once all work is completed...everyone starts and finishes at the same time...so if one truck or machine's route is longer than another...we all kick in and finish together, fill out our paperwork, wait for the salt trucks to roll in and go for breakfast together.
> 
> He's telling me his guaranteed rate is solely for the work i have assigned him , and I have to pay him over and above for any sites beyond that.
> 
> Am I crazy?? or am I missing something here?
> 
> Needless to say...he's looking for a new company to sub for under his terms.


To be honest if he was good and agreed to do your places first that you agreed on I'd let him leave after that. As long as things worked out and he did a good job I wouldn't worry about. Hard to find good guys. Just looking on the other side of things. Sometimes the problems with one guy seem small when you have to deal with the problems with another. You'll find someone just as good or better just giving you info that you probably already know.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1128000 said:


> To be honest if he was good and agreed to do your places first that you agreed on I'd let him leave after that. As long as things worked out and he did a good job I wouldn't worry about. Hard to find good guys. Just looking on the other side of things. Sometimes the problems with one guy seem small when you have to deal with the problems with another. You'll find someone just as good or better just giving you info that you probably already know.


That's a good point. First time a new guy doesn't show you might end up with a bigger headache.

It's tough to compare pay from one company to another. sure there's a certain standard among most laborers and entry level type positions, but above that is where it all changes. The thing some guys don't realize is that at the end of the month, $2 or 3 an hour doesn't make a HUGE difference and a further drive or a PITA boss can quickly wipe out the good feeling of a bit extra pay.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

This is just one of the joys of owning a buisiness. Had a guy a few years back that promiced me the world and only cost me 4 diesel engines and a phone. To this day I still get creditors call me looking for him.. NTM he owes me a full winter of banked hours that he was to use in the following summer. 

Cut the cord, they will sink or swim..... Realising the grass is not allways greener on the other side of the fence.

As for the tropics weather lots of patches of ice this am. Chance of a dusting tonight followed by a 5 degree warm up per day...


----------



## musclecarboy

TWN says 1-3cm, enviro can says 60 chance of flurries but no accumulation. I kind of fcuked myself because my truck is loaded with my dad's stuff he's delivering tomorrow. Man I hope it doesn't snow.


----------



## mrmagnum

Pristine PM ltd;1127988 said:


> I hear things all over the map about what people are paid. I know guys making money that I couldn't afford to pay driving a truck for someone else. I pay guys fairly well, but I hear the same thing again, I could make more working there. Then I hear about guys with their own trucks making less then what I am paying guys to drive my trucks... I don't get it. Things never make sense. He will learn he had it good and cry back to you.


Check your Inbox as I have sent you a PM Bro.


----------



## creativedesigns

Neige;1127108 said:


> Hey Cre how many times you salt this year? I will be out there at 1 am, but I am sure 1 salt run will do the trick, temps going up to +5 around noon.


Mannn, Ottawa got hosed on by freezing rain! Went & did pre-salting at 9:30 Thursday nite, then started salting again Friday 4:20am. Then it switched to snow for an hour & a bit  Ended up scraping slush mix on sites all morning.....& just got in now from another pre-salt run. 

I've got a salting headache now, lol.


----------



## Grassman09

creativedesigns;1128266 said:


> Mannn, Ottawa got hosed on by freezing rain! Went & did pre-salting at 9:30 Thursday nite, then started salting again Friday 4:20am. Then it switched to snow for an hour & a bit  Ended up scraping slush mix on sites all morning.....& just got in now from another pre-salt run.
> 
> I've got a salting headache now, lol.


 is on you then next week at the gtg on the beach as next week will be flip flop weather. Hurry up and bill for those events or some might forget you even had that.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*Where the :realmad: is all the snow? I heard barrie was getting 25 cm in 8 hours on the W.n. I' got the itch, Cant take it no more:crying:*


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

xll_VIPER_llx;1128311 said:


> *Where the :realmad: is all the snow? I heard barrie was getting 25 cm in 8 hours on the W.n. I' got the itch, Cant take it no more:crying:*


*Geez that was quick! ask you shall recieve! heres what going on in guelph right now!
pics dont do it any justice!*


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What was called for in Guelph?


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1128387 said:


> What was called for in Guelph?


You going? It's for sure in Richmond Hill.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Pristine PM ltd;1128387 said:


> What was called for in Guelph?


_*They were calling for 2-4 cm in the morning on sat, nothing was supposed to fall tonight, its been snowing here now since just after midnight, its very windy and good snow is falling and the temp right now is -11 outside, But the stupid thing is intellicast nor the weather network show anything over us on the live radar? Shows lots of snow to the south and to the west of us but clear here? Never ever believe the radar! Did this last year too!*_


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

How much is down in RH?


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1128392 said:


> How much is down in RH?


Dusting... Enough for a senior to slip!


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*You getting it in richmond hill too muscle? How bout you pristine? My aunt called from scarborough around noon and said it was snowing .*_


----------



## musclecarboy

xll_VIPER_llx;1128397 said:


> _*You getting it in richmond hill too muscle? How bout you pristine? My aunt called from scarborough around noon and said it was snowing .*_


Earlier today were BS flurries, nothing stuck. It's sticking a little here. Problem is, if you salt it will make it wet and more blowing snow sticks


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Markham has a good dusting. Not worried about RH due to it being a Saturday. I think we might get more then we think we are supposed to get...


----------



## heather lawn spray

Kitchener

0.5 to 1.0 cm's 
heavy blowing, 
-3.9 degrees

It's so low Intellicast radar doesn't see it, Environ's Exeter radar is picking it up. King City radar is picking up Toronto's and Guelph's snow


----------



## RAZOR

Only a very light dusting in Barrie so far. I'm sure we will be getting more later on in the morning.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Same in Erin, blowing like a good thing off the fields but calms right down in town. Thawrox from yesterday seems to be holding.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Only 2cm here so far, Looks like most of it is staying to the north on a line from Collingwood to north of Barrie.


----------



## heather lawn spray

-2.5 degrees up 1.4 degrees
only 0.5 to1.0 cm accumulation total
Squall line Barrie to Owen Sound


----------



## Triple L

Just got in from a full salt run (for the business that are open) We got about a cm.... Lots of guys slept in this morning...

Their calling for close to 5 cm this morning now.... :crying:


----------



## PlatinumService

Did a salt run this morning..nothing special. A lot of blowing snow. WN calling for 1 cm today, EC calling for 5 cm just south of here. So we will see what happens.


----------



## musclecarboy

I just spot salted.... At least 98% was cleared by wind


----------



## CGM Inc.

about close to nothing out here.


----------



## PlatinumService

The snow is starting to stick now...


----------



## ff1221

1.4 degrees, feels milder, snow pellets blowing around but little or no accumulation and starting to melt.


----------



## GMC Driver

Wasn't much around here either - a little spot salting out to the east.

Because it was a nice quiet morning, decided to drive the extra 10 mins to see what Fort Erie looked like - no more than a cm, but looked like it landed on warm ground and froze right up. Was bonded and pretty slick - only saw one other contractor out there spreading!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

snow is sticking out here. blowing in from peterborough. 

this year will be all sunday and thursdays. payup


----------



## Daner

Nice band of LE rolling south


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Side streets starting to cover here


----------



## cet

We have full ground cover here. Maybe 1cm and now the sun is trying to come out. Salter all our Catholic schools but that was with pickle mix so we will see how well that works.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1128530 said:


> We have full ground cover here. Maybe 1cm and now the sun is trying to come out. Salter all our Catholic schools but that was with pickle mix so we will see how well that works.


schools are open on sat?


----------



## snowplowchick

MIDTOWNPC;1128537 said:


> schools are open on sat?


Many of ours have rentals or events in them on weekends.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

good point.


----------



## Mr.Markus

snowplowchick;1128544 said:


> Many of ours have rentals or events in them on weekends.


..............................or the Catholics only get Sunday off for worship now.


----------



## musclecarboy

I went up to Orillia with my dad this morning... Whiteout in some spots. Blazing sun now, I'm sure my places are lookin' good.


----------



## DeVries

We're loaded up and ready to head out, plowable event here.


----------



## Triple L

snowing pretty good here right now... Pretty much melting on contact...


----------



## kefala

Hey guys, I'm having an issue and i'm hoping u boys and girls can help out. I went out last night to spot check the sites I am looking after, at one site in markham, their were some flurries and I wanted to try out my tailgate spreader (snowEX 1875) I had bought a few bags of salt to try it out and make sure everything is working good. As I was loading the spreader I was losing a lot of salt out the bottom. How much is an acceptable loss if any, (none would be the best) is this a problem for everyone, how do you all deal with this? I am sub-contracting and the contractor is paying for the salt (bulk), I don't want to cost the guy money, and I really don't want to have to get a new salter. Any ideas? I'm really stressed out about this.

P.S. I know this is not the best topic to post this on, but it gets a lot of visibility and the guy I'm plowing for is does most of his posting here, and I'm hoping to make some friends.


----------



## PlatinumService

did a full plow this morning. the pickle mix that was put down this morning didnt hold. got almost 2 inches of lake effect at around 8 am 2 hours after i finished spreading.


----------



## Triple L

kefala;1128696 said:


> Hey guys, I'm having an issue and i'm hoping u boys and girls can help out. I went out last night to spot check the sites I am looking after, at one site in markham, their were some flurries and I wanted to try out my tailgate spreader (snowEX 1875) I had bought a few bags of salt to try it out and make sure everything is working good. As I was loading the spreader I was losing a lot of salt out the bottom. How much is an acceptable loss if any, (none would be the best) is this a problem for everyone, how do you all deal with this? I am sub-contracting and the contractor is paying for the salt (bulk), I don't want to cost the guy money, and I really don't want to have to get a new salter. Any ideas? I'm really stressed out about this.
> 
> P.S. I know this is not the best topic to post this on, but it gets a lot of visibility and the guy I'm plowing for is does most of his posting here, and I'm hoping to make some friends.


If its under a solid 2 - 2 handfulls I wouldnt be worried.... Everytime I change directions a few kernals of salt fall out... everytime... It adds up but really, its not worth worrying about...

Think about it this way... Most big guys loose more salt then you most likely spread....


----------



## Mr.Markus

kefala;1128696 said:


> P.S. I know this is not the best topic to post this on, but it gets a lot of visibility and the guy I'm plowing for is does most of his posting here, and I'm hoping to make some friends.


1875 is the sand pro unit?! Did you or anyone else remove the baffles inside?, There should be a v baffle over a slanted baffle that directs the flow to the opposite side of the auger than the opening to the spinner, you shouldn't lose much material when loading if any.


----------



## TLG99

DeVries;1128635 said:


> We're loaded up and ready to head out, plowable event here.


Surprised to hear you guys have to plow.

It was coming down pretty good in Stoney Creek, on and off all morning. A tiny build-up on the grass maybe, but nothing sticking on the ground. I went to check all our sites,...just wet and with temps. right around 0 degrees and increasing to 3 degrees,...no work for us just yet.

As of 1pm it has stopped and somewhat clearing... temp. is +1 and winds are drying things up just fine.

Was this your first salt/plow run so far?


----------



## kefala

Mr.Markus;1128722 said:


> 1875 is the sand pro unit?! Did you or anyone else remove the baffles inside?, There should be a v baffle over a slanted baffle that directs the flow to the opposite side of the auger than the opening to the spinner, you shouldn't lose much material when loading if any.


It is the Sand or Salt. The v baffle is there as well as the grill. Last night I lost about 10-15kg worth while filling.


----------



## Mr.Markus

kefala;1128760 said:


> It is the Sand or Salt. The v baffle is there as well as the grill. Last night I lost about 10-15kg worth while filling.


Sounds like the slanted baffle (under the v baffle) is missing, damaged or possibly slanted the wrong way to the opening side of the spreader. That's too much to lose. It shouldn't be able to flow over the auger like that.


----------



## kefala

Mr.Markus;1128767 said:


> Sounds like the slanted baffle (under the v baffle) is missing, damaged or possibly slanted the wrong way to the opening side of the spreader. That's too much to lose. It shouldn't be able to flow over the auger like that.


The slanted baffle is not there, I was told by the previous owner that it would be a good idea to take it out as they were spreading urea, and I would not need it for salt. I guess I should put it back on.


----------



## cet

The snow squall watch for us has just ended. I hope they don't bring it back.


----------



## Mr.Markus

kefala;1128771 said:


> The slanted baffle is not there, I was told by the previous owner that it would be a good idea to take it out as they were spreading urea, and I would not need it for salt. I guess I should put it back on.


I cut mine in half and hinged it with a stainless hinge. If you ever want to spread sand material or something that doesn't flow well, you just fold it in half and expose more of the auger. You're welcome (Patent pending) Now back to the weather......


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;1128635 said:


> plowable event here.




St. Catharines is clear!


----------



## kefala

Mr.Markus;1128787 said:


> I cut mine in half and hinged it with a stainless hinge. If you ever want to spread sand material or something that doesn't flow well, you just fold it in half and expose more of the auger. You're welcome (Patent pending) Now back to the weather......


Thanks so much Mr. Markus. First rounds on me. )


----------



## DeVries

TLG99;1128754 said:


> Surprised to hear you guys have to plow.
> 
> It was coming down pretty good in Stoney Creek, on and off all morning. A tiny build-up on the grass maybe, but nothing sticking on the ground. I went to check all our sites,...just wet and with temps. right around 0 degrees and increasing to 3 degrees,...no work for us just yet.
> 
> As of 1pm it has stopped and somewhat clearing... temp. is +1 and winds are drying things up just fine.
> 
> Was this your first salt/plow run so far?


I was hoping out loud

Thought I would get a responce from someone else out my way and call me on it but maybe he hasn't checked in here yet today.


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver;1128794 said:


> St. Catharines is clear!


Ha you did call me on it, thought I would get you worried. LOL


----------



## Grassman09

Mr. Markus you have a bobcat this guy needs your help. 
Help Wanted


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1128898 said:


> Mr. Markus you have a bobcat this guy needs your help.
> Help Wanted


HAHAHA now that one was funny!

We are a not for profit organization and volenteer our iron...


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1128905 said:


> HAHAHA now that one was funny!
> 
> We are a not for profit organization and volenteer our iron...


Yea poor guy he just "brought a house" I have heard moving houses are costly.

You think if I make a add saying I just bought a new tractor I have no money I need someone to drive it that I will get any takers.? LOL :laughing:

Mr Markus sounds like a nice guy I'm sure he will help the guy out. Ppl in small towns do that.

I did a job for a asian guy this year biggest chepo ever. OH don't worry I pay you extra to do that.. UH huh.. Lexus suv benz Sedan and hidden in the 3rd garage is what looked like a fairly new Porsche. He thought my hourly rate was too expensive and thought he should dictate what I should make per hour. He was a university professor.


----------



## JD Dave

kefala;1128696 said:


> Hey guys, I'm having an issue and i'm hoping u boys and girls can help out. I went out last night to spot check the sites I am looking after, at one site in markham, their were some flurries and I wanted to try out my tailgate spreader (snowEX 1875) I had bought a few bags of salt to try it out and make sure everything is working good. As I was loading the spreader I was losing a lot of salt out the bottom. How much is an acceptable loss if any, (none would be the best) is this a problem for everyone, how do you all deal with this? I am sub-contracting and the contractor is paying for the salt (bulk), I don't want to cost the guy money, and I really don't want to have to get a new salter. Any ideas? I'm really stressed out about this.
> 
> P.S. I know this is not the best topic to post this on, but it gets a lot of visibility and the guy I'm plowing for is does most of his posting here, and I'm hoping to make some friends.


On our 2 tailgate salters the poly arond the the auger at the bottom is worn so they leak quite a bit. You might be better off not filling untill you get to the job your going to spread. Also like TripleL said it's only a little bit of salt not to worry about $1 worth.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1128911 said:


> Yea poor guy he just "brought a house" I have heard moving houses are costly.
> 
> You think if I make a add saying I just bought a new tractor I have no money I need someone to drive it that I will get any takers.? LOL :laughing:


Where do I sign up???


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1128914 said:


> Where do I sign up???


No. It Cannot leave Milton. You have a deere already.


----------



## TLG99

DeVries;1128813 said:


> I was hoping out loud
> 
> Thought I would get a responce from someone else out my way and call me on it but maybe he hasn't checked in here yet today.


Thought you might have been messing around, but your post had me curious.

My kid had a hockey game around Fruitland rd. here, dropped him off to get ready, and went for a drive out your way looking for snow piles,....not a flake to be found,lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1128898 said:


> Mr. Markus you have a bobcat this guy needs your help.
> Help Wanted


HAHAHAHA. That was funny!!!!

I do have a bobcat...found it in Mississauga last winter....


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*I had all my sites to plow and salt! just under 5 cm and its still stuck pretty good in my lots, i dont have the itch anymore! payup*_


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1128946 said:


> HAHAHAHA. That was funny!!!!
> 
> I do have a bobcat...found it in Mississauga last winter....


You should go back and get the newer model.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1128987 said:


> You should go back and get the newer model.  It looked like a really nice place.


We pm addresses here don't we?


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1129017 said:


> We pm addresses here don't we?


Sorry about that I edited my post. I was pretty vauge with my description but you never know who is watching. On edit I can't edit my qoute you quoted.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1129028 said:


> Sorry about that I edited my post. I was pretty vauge with my description but you never know who is watching. On edit I can't edit my qoute you quoted.


No worries..........can't be too careful who knows what.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1129035 said:


> No worries..........can't be too careful who knows what.


I agree, I just wanted to kow in case I need to borrow Grassman's old skid.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1128987 said:


> You should go back and get the newer model.


Please do so I can get a track machine.



Mr.Markus;1129017 said:


> We pm addresses here don't we?


I'll just post it here for everyone and who ever shows gets 1st dibs. :laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;1128913 said:


> On our 2 tailgate salters the poly arond the the auger at the bottom is worn so they leak quite a bit. You might be better off not filling untill you get to the job your going to spread. Also like TripleL said it's only a little bit of salt not to worry about $1 worth.


haha, WORRY about $1 worth, it adds up!!! Good luck messing with the baffles John, I am sure you will get it working fine and it looks like you will have a good few days to get her up and running.


----------



## kefala

Pristine PM ltd;1129326 said:


> haha, WORRY about $1 worth, it adds up!!! Good luck messing with the baffles John, I am sure you will get it working fine and it looks like you will have a good few days to get her up and running.


I will. I thought I threw it out after I took it off. Thankfully not. I'll put it on tomorrow and try again. I think it will solve the problem.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1129326 said:


> haha, WORRY about $1 worth, it adds up!!! Good luck messing with the baffles John, I am sure you will get it working fine and it looks like you will have a good few days to get her up and running.


 You'd probably have enough fuel for the PPM jet if you didn't spill any.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1129259 said:


> Please do so I can get a track machine.
> 
> I'll just post it here for everyone and who ever shows gets 1st dibs. :laughing:


I got a cat key and will be in Mississauga today or tomarrow with a tilt n load... Where's she at?  I've always wanted a Caterpillar... Even tho nothing runs like a Deere


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1129521 said:


> I got a cat key and will be in Mississauga today or tomarrow with a tilt n load... Where's she at?  I've always wanted a Caterpillar... Even tho nothing runs like a Deere


Dave won't be able to afford insurance if another one goes missing.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1129525 said:


> Dave won't be able to afford insurance if another one goes missing.


Now that he's got a 6430 he wount even know the skid went missing.... Plus with all that money the dump truck and tractors gonna be making insurance will be pennies on the dollar.... Kinda like a few kernals of salt falling out.... But wait, Jon Pristine will be out there shovelling up every kernal so in his head he can buy another lunch for free to replace the one he just.............................................................................................................................................. LOL


----------



## PlatinumService

JD Dave;1129525 said:


> Dave won't be able to afford insurance if another one goes missing.


I would be willing to go halves on his insurance for that machine to be at my shop.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1129537 said:


> Now that he's got a 6430 he wount even know the skid went missing.... Plus with all that money the dump truck and tractors gonna be making insurance will be pennies on the dollar.... Kinda like a few kernals of salt falling out.... But wait, Jon Pristine will be out there shovelling up every kernal so in his head he can buy another lunch for free to replace the one he just.............................................................................................................................................. LOL


I duno about that. I've heard the fines for driving with a GZ and not a DZ can be hefty.



PlatinumService;1129539 said:


> I would be willing to go halves on his insurance for that machine to be at my shop.


Your on. Take her away Chad. Do you want me to change the oil and cabin and air filters 1st?


----------



## PlatinumService

Grassman09;1129546 said:


> I duno about that. I've heard the fines for driving with a GZ and not a DZ can be hefty.
> 
> Your on. Take her away Chad. Do you want me to change the oil and cabin and air filters 1st?


Sure that would be great. Pm me the address and delete this whole thread from the database, take the boomerang out.... cash works right?


----------



## Grassman09

Works for me.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1129546 said:


> I duno about that. I've heard the fines for driving with a GZ and not a DZ can be hefty.


It's not the fines I would worry about. If your in an accident and you don't have the proper license your insurance may be void. Personally I wouldn't take the chance. I will also add that I've never changed a cab air filter in my life, we just clean them.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1129563 said:


> It's not the fines I would worry about. If your in an accident and you don't have the proper license your insurance may be void. Personally I wouldn't take the chance. I will also add that I've never changed a cab air filter in my life, we just clean them.


I just meant for while I'm learning the truck. I have every intention to go for my DZ or AZ asap.

You just blow the filters out with compressed air?

Do you run lighter oil in the equipment over winter? I was thinking of switching to a 5w40 for the skid for winter. My old one started no problems but you could tell the oil was like molasses.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1129572 said:


> I just meant for while I'm learning the truck. I have every intention to go for my DZ or AZ asap.
> 
> You just blow the filters out with compressed air?
> 
> Do you run lighter oil in the equipment over winter? I was thinking of switching to a 5w40 for the skid for winter. My old one started no problems but you could tell the oil was like molasses.


You should put a regulator on and set it around 40 psi to blow out your filters. We also clean our air filters that way on the tractors. Never touch the inner filter, don't even take it out. We use to put lighter oil in but now we just run 15/40 all year round. I suggest you pick up some hydo fluid for your tractor to keep on hand in case you blow a line.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1129577 said:


> You should put a regulator on and set it around 40 psi to blow out your filters. We also clean our air filters that way on the tractors. Never touch the inner filter, don't even take it out. We use to put lighter oil in but now we just run 15/40 all year round. I suggest you pick up some hydo fluid for your tractor to keep on hand in case you blow a line.


Okay I'll try that. Genuine JD oil or aftermarket? Where is a good place to buy? Having a spare line would be a good idea too I assume. Is the 24hr repair guy busy usually Colin said they do have allot of Green roaming around in Miss.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1129584 said:


> Okay I'll try that. Genuine JD oil or aftermarket? Where is a good place to buy? Having a spare line would be a good idea too I assume. Is the 24hr repair guy busy usually Colin said they do have allot of Green roaming around in Miss.


JD's never brake I have been told! 
Not even with a bad driver!


----------



## Grassman09

Yea you also said they don't rust. Now that I got you the 5gals of FF you can spray my machine too  or just spray mine and the controlled experiment.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1129584 said:


> Okay I'll try that. Genuine JD oil or aftermarket? Where is a good place to buy? Having a spare line would be a good idea too I assume. Is the 24hr repair guy busy usually Colin said they do have allot of Green roaming around in Miss.


Your tractor comes with breakin oil in it. We just use Petrocan Duron E 15/40 in everything we own. We do run JD filters though as there is very little price difference. You might want to get a hydro filter and fuel filters to keep on hand. As far as the having spare lines, we have spare hoses with standard 1/2 ends and we have pretty much every size coupler to make that hose fit anything. For you I wouldn't worry about it. I would just check over the blade really well after the first 20 hrs and put wear protectors on the chaffed hoses. With all of our stuff running we hardly have any hose issues, probably less then 1/season. (touch wood). I have no idea if the repair guy is busy we've never used the 24 hr service but it's piece of mind knowing we have them. We're on priority service so you'll come after us if you need anything fixed.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1129590 said:


> JD's never brake I have been told!
> Not even with a bad driver!


Even I wouldn't say that. They do have 10 times better paint then any other tractor on the market. It's hard for us to tell the difference between a 6 year old one and a brand new one. The rims will be the first to go, you really need to ff film them inside and out along with the rest of the tractor. Remember the hardest places to get at are the places that need the FF the most.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1129599 said:


> Your tractor comes with breakin oil in it. We just use Petrocan Duron E 15/40 in everything we own. We do run JD filters though as there is very little price difference. You might want to get a hydro filter and fuel filters to keep on hand. As far as the having spare lines, we have spare hoses with standard 1/2 ends and we have pretty much every size coupler to make that hose fit anything. For you I wouldn't worry about it. I would just check over the blade really well after the first 20 hrs and put wear protectors on the chaffed hoses. With all of our stuff running we hardly have any hose issues, probably less then 1/season. (touch wood). I have no idea if the repair guy is busy we've never used the 24 hr service but it's piece of mind knowing we have them. We're on priority service so you'll come after us if you need anything fixed.


I guess they will explain to u s when to change all that stuff or do I need to read the book :realmad:

Thx for the tips. Now I owe you and Niege some newfie steak.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1129599 said:


> Your tractor comes with breakin oil in it. We just use Petrocan Duron E 15/40 in everything we own. We do run JD filters though as there is very little price difference.


Do you know about little tractors? Myns got 20 hours on it already, I figured it came with break in oil and I should change it about now but my dad dosent think so... He say's its good to go, they do that at the factory... I picked up a few oil filters the otherday but havent done anything yet...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1129606 said:


> Thx for the tips. Now I owe you and Niege some newfie steak.


Or a little more!! How about AAA steak 
You better learn driving a standard first:laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1129606 said:


> I guess they will explain to u s when to change all that stuff or do I need to read the book :realmad:
> 
> Thx for the tips. Now I owe you and Niege some newfie steak.


I had Newfie steak for breakast yesterday. I like it well done. The owners manual is a wealth of knowledge.


Triple L;1129608 said:


> Do you know about little tractors? Myns got 20 hours on it already, I figured it came with break in oil and I should change it about now but my dad dosent think so... He say's its good to go, they do that at the factory... I picked up a few oil filters the otherday but havent done anything yet...


Not yet, we actually change ours at 50 hours. and then 150 hours after that. I can't see why the little Deere would be different. I think JD reccomends 300 hours or more for our tractors but we aim for 150, if they go to 200 no big deal. Check your owners manual,


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1129614 said:


> I had Newfie steak for breakast yesterday. I like it well done. The owners manual is a wealth of knowledge.
> 
> Not yet, we actually change ours at 50 hours. and then 150 hours after that. I can't see why the little Deere would be different. I think JD reccomends 300 hours or more for our tractors but we aim for 150, if they go to 200 no big deal. Check your owners manual,


Thanks Dave!

Owners Manual = Be Safe & Have Fun! LOL


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1129609 said:


> Or a little more!! How about AAA steak
> You better learn driving a standard first:laughing:


I can drive a motor bike so this is supposed to be second nature everyone says. Easy no problem you will get it instantly.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1129618 said:


> Thanks Dave!
> 
> Owners Manual = Be Safe & Have Fun! LOL


Anything for my Kitchener friends.


Grassman09;1129684 said:


> I can drive a motor bike so this is supposed to be second nature everyone says. Easy no problem you will get it instantly.


Oh I wish I could have an onboard cam of you guys bringing the tractors home. I feel sorry for the steering wheel. LOL You should be use to gripping things though since your single.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1129690 said:


> Anything for my Kitchener friends.
> 
> Oh I wish I could have an onboard cam of you guys bringing the tractors home. I feel sorry for the steering wheel. LOL You should be use to gripping things though since your single.


Ha ha ha.. :realmad: :laughing:

We get Delivery. Hang on and enjoy the ride is what you are saying huh?


----------



## Neige

LOL maybe you should get one of these installed.


----------



## Grassman09

Neige;1129704 said:


> LOL maybe you should get one of these installed.


No more like this..


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1129707 said:


> No more like this..


Real men don't need those.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1129701 said:


> Ha ha ha.. :realmad: :laughing:
> 
> We get Delivery. Hang on and enjoy the ride is what you are saying huh?


I still drive to Mississauga from Milton


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1129713 said:


> Real men don't need those.


So y do you have them on yours?


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1129714 said:


> I still drive to Mississauga from Milton


I have a cam I can mount in the tractor.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1129716 said:


> So y do you have them on yours?


I don't, boys that buy their first tractor get them. The telehandler comes from the factory with one.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1129723 said:


> I don't, boys that buy their first tractor get them. The telehandler comes from the factory with one.


Oh? I didnt see the one in Chads tractor unh umm I mean lawn mower.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1129723 said:


> I don't, boys that buy their first tractor get them. The telehandler comes from the factory with one.


Don't think I fall in the "BOYS" category anymore  to old for that :waving:


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1129728 said:


> Don't think I fall in the "BOYS" category anymore  to old for that :waving:


Still a boy at heart?


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1129728 said:


> Don't think I fall in the "BOYS" category anymore  to old for that :waving:


Ok I'll give you that. My wife does call me a child when I drink too much.


----------



## Neige

JD Dave;1129723 said:


> I don't, boys that buy their first tractor get them. The telehandler comes from the factory with one.


That makes me a big boy then. It drives me nuts when I get in a tractor without one. I am more comfortable having a ball in my hand while driving. One hand on the ball the other free to work all the controlls.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1129730 said:


> Still a boy at heart?


Always wesport



JD Dave said:


> Ok I'll give you that. My wife does call me a child when I drink too much.


To old for that too! I know my limits and don't like to get drunk! There is always the day after:laughing:


----------



## snowman4

Neige;1129733 said:


> One hand on the ball the other free to work all the controlls.


Being 23 and still a boy, I have to agree with you Neige!


----------



## CGM Inc.

snowman4;1129755 said:


> Being 23 and still a boy, I have to agree with you Neige!


Better than having both hands on a ball :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1129726 said:


> Oh? I didnt see the one in Chads tractor unh umm I mean lawn mower.


Atleast I'm not trying to push snow with an ACTUAL "lawn mower" like you are LOL

But I do agree with you on that, anything under 35hp is without a doubt! A lawnmower and nothing more.... Myns about 10hp above that and weighs about as much as a pickup with the blower and blade...


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;1129733 said:


> That makes me a big boy then. It drives me nuts when I get in a tractor without one. I am more comfortable having a ball in my hand while driving. One hand on the ball the other free to work all the controlls.


It's funny very few farmers have them just the wanna b's.  Nothing like stirring the pot. LOL


----------



## Neige

JD Dave;1129954 said:


> It's funny very few farmers have them just the wanna b's.  Nothing like stirring the pot. LOL


We know how you like stirring it up. I googled it and this is what came up.


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;1129976 said:


> We know how you like stirring it up. I googled it and this is what came up.


That's me alright. LOL


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1129862 said:


> Atleast I'm not trying to push snow with an ACTUAL "lawn mower" like you are LOL
> 
> But I do agree with you on that, anything under 35hp is without a doubt! A lawnmower and nothing more.... Myns about 10hp above that and weighs about as much as a pickup with the blower and blade...


Aint that deere kinda big for walkways? Its a 40hp you say? Looked at a kubota 30hp and its 54" wide.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1130042 said:


> Aint that deere kinda big for walkways? Its a 40hp you say? Looked at a kubota 30hp and its 54" wide.


and thats where Deere dominates the market... The Most HP in the most compact package...

44hp, 37PTO in a 56" wide package that fits down a sidewalk or internal walkways and has a 1500 lbs rated lift compacity on the loader... My inverted blowers 54" wide and it pretty much lines right up with the tires... Now thats a sidewalk unit.... Not a lawnmower LOL

Kubota only gives you 39hp, massey, case, bobcat dont know whats going on...


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1130155 said:


> and thats where Deere dominates the market... The Most HP in the most compact package...
> 
> 44hp, 37PTO in a 56" wide package that fits down a sidewalk or internal walkways and has a 1500 lbs rated lift compacity on the loader... My inverted blowers 54" wide and it pretty much lines right up with the tires... Now thats a sidewalk unit.... Not a lawnmower LOL
> 
> Kubota only gives you 39hp, massey, case, bobcat dont know whats going on...


ok. The price is nuts on the Deere's. Kubota is to have a better cab but I think its on the Grand series.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1130239 said:


> ok. The price is nuts on the Deere's. Kubota is to have a better cab but I think its on the Grand series.


I've never looked at the kubota's much but theres no way they have a better cab! It dosent get anybetter then the Deere cab...

So what is this, your a kubota guy for everything small but run a deere frontmount and a large deere tractor now? What made you buy a deere since your such a kubota guy if you dont mind me asking? Or why wouldnt you even consider a Kubota since you got a deere and can greenfleet or mud it to get it to kubota pricing?


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1130252 said:


> I've never looked at the kubota's much but theres no way they have a better cab! It dosent get anybetter then the Deere cab...
> 
> So what is this, your a kubota guy for everything small but run a deere frontmount and a large deere tractor now? What made you buy a deere since your such a kubota guy if you dont mind me asking? Or why wouldnt you even consider a Kubota since you got a deere and can greenfleet or mud it to get it to kubota pricing?


To be honest I'm not a huge Kubota fan. I have the Kubota ZD I bought it in Wainfleet with less then 20hrs on it it has a lil over 300hrs now and about 2 years ago it developed an oil leak. They didnt wana do anything about it I think I was only a few hours over warranty they tried to tell me I bought it in the US. You have to pull the entire engine as its a gasket on the oil pan that's pinched.

I'd buy a compact deere for walks its just that I've seen some good priced compact kubotas no deere's.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1130252 said:


> I've never looked at the kubota's much but theres no way they have a better cab! It dosent get anybetter then the Deere cab...
> 
> So what is this, your a kubota guy for everything small but run a deere frontmount and a large deere tractor now? What made you buy a deere since your such a kubota guy if you dont mind me asking? Or why wouldnt you even consider a Kubota since you got a deere and can greenfleet or mud it to get it to kubota pricing?


I agree on the cab. The 3020 series hands down has the best cab of any compact tractor. The Kubota cab suffers in comparison. Front mount lawn mowers will smoke a 3720 doing tight detailed sidewalks but if your doing municipal or wide open the 3720 is by far your best choice.


----------



## heather lawn spray

JD Dave;1130353 said:


> I agree on the cab. The 3020 series hands down has the best cab of any compact tractor. The Kubota cab suffers in comparison. Front mount lawn mowers will smoke a 3720 doing tight detailed sidewalks but if your doing municipal or wide open the 3720 is by far your best choice.


Thank-you for your insight Dave


----------



## musclecarboy

Imagine if Tuesday was snow... 20-30mm rain.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That's called a nightmare, not something you imagine! haa


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1130522 said:


> That's called a nightmare, not something you imagine! haa


Oh come on, it would be fun! LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

nope! Anyone have a pusher 12 to 14 feet they want to get ride of? Guy was going to plow for me with a loader bailed, have backhoe backup, just need to equip him with a pusher.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1130546 said:


> nope! Anyone have a pusher 12 to 14 feet they want to get ride of? Guy was going to plow for me with a loader bailed, have backhoe backup, just need to equip him with a pusher.


Bucket mount OK? Call me tomorrow.


----------



## DeVries

Pristine PM ltd;1130522 said:


> That's called a nightmare, not something you imagine! haa


:laughing:


----------



## cet

14' on a backhoe would be a huge pusher Jon.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1130522 said:


> That's called a nightmare, not something you imagine! haa


I gotta agree with you 100% on that one!



musclecarboy;1130538 said:


> Oh come on, it would be fun! LOL


LOL, ya it would only be fun for you for the first couple hours until your only truck goes tits up and then your sitting there saying no what.......

The only fun that comes out of those storms is getting to do all the loader work afterwards


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1130651 said:


> I gotta agree with you 100% on that one!
> 
> LOL, ya it would only be fun for you for the first couple hours until your only truck goes tits up and then your sitting there saying no what.......
> 
> The only fun that comes out of those storms is getting to do all the loader work afterwards


I have a Chevy duramax, I'm all good brother LOL


----------



## JD Dave

heather lawn spray;1130457 said:


> Thank-you for your insight Dave


To be honest I'd probably buy a 3020 series if I ever bought again. I'm thinking with a back blade and front blade they might be a better opttion for snow then our skid for doing loading docks and sidewalks.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1130672 said:


> I have a Chevy duramax, I'm all good brother LOL


I agree 100% with you on that... The actual trucks have never let me down on a heavy storm, Well let me correct that, Damn fords have let me down a number of times, but a chevy has never (touch wood).... but flat tires with 2 ton of salt on and when all the welds on the plow break or the centre pin breaks or you tear the crossmember right out of the truck, its not very fun... Funny thing is I've had to fix all this stuff but nothing ever breaks when I plow... Maby I got a cowboy working here now that I think about it  LOL I'd most likely be puking out the side window to if we got a 30cm storm with the amount of work I got now....


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1130693 said:


> I agree 100% with you on that... The actual trucks have never let me down on a heavy storm, Well let me correct that, Damn fords have let me down a number of times, but a chevy has never (touch wood).... but flat tires with 2 ton of salt on and when all the welds on the plow break or the centre pin breaks or you tear the crossmember right out of the truck, its not very fun... Funny thing is I've had to fix all this stuff but nothing ever breaks when I plow... Maby I got a cowboy working here now that I think about it  LOL I'd most likely be puking out the side window to if we got a 30cm storm with the amount of work I got now....


Yeah I hear you man. I know I'm vulnerable in the position I'm in, but it doesn't make sense for me to have a second truck. I have a friend that does driveways that would help me if needed. My route is pretty solid, 5 hours including salt.. Maybe closer to 6 if we got 30 cm but I wouldn't die


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1130546 said:


> nope! Anyone have a pusher 12 to 14 feet they want to get ride of? Guy was going to plow for me with a loader bailed, have backhoe backup, just need to equip him with a pusher.


There is one sitting at my Neighbors shop for a long time, nice paint on it just change the stickers


----------



## creativedesigns

Cedar, have you been able to try out the XLS some? And do you wait a couple of years before installing a cutting edge on the blades?


----------



## CGM Inc.

creativedesigns;1130857 said:


> Cedar, have you been able to try out the XLS some? And do you wait a couple of years before installing a cutting edge on the blades?


with what snow 
I gonna put one on after the 1st season


----------



## CGM Inc.

The Deere's are here 
Blast to drive!


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1130868 said:


> The Deere's are here
> Blast to drive!


Those are fcukin Sweeeeeeeeet! Those blades are going to be VERY productive.


----------



## CGM Inc.

a truck feels like a toy in comparison......little scary! You can do some serious damage with these machines.


----------



## buckwheat_la

Those tractors are AWESOME!!! I bet it would be a load of fun using them for snow removal


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Sweet Deere's!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Why do you always see them in pairs does it take 2 to do the job of 1 Kubota? J/K 
They look nicely setup, hope you get to use them.


----------



## STRONGARM

Cedar Grounds;1130868 said:


> The Deere's are here
> Blast to drive!


Very nice!! I just had mine delivered last week. I can't get over how great they are. Lot's of power and unreal visibility!! Good luck with them.


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1130884 said:


> a truck feels like a toy in comparison......little scary! You can do some serious damage with these machines.


Those units sure look nice Stefan and Dave! 

what was the difference in price from your 6230 to grassman's 6430?


----------



## musclecarboy

All you guys with fancy new iron, are you buying all this stuff or winter lease?


----------



## STRONGARM

musclecarboy;1131009 said:


> All you guys with fancy new iron, are you buying all this stuff or winter lease?


I did a winter lease. It's my first year with the need for this type of equipment so I thought this was the best option for year one.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1130980 said:


> Those units sure look nice Stefan and Dave!
> 
> what was the difference in price from your 6230 to grassman's 6430?


a lot IMO, big Guy couldn't afford it 
My machine is owned, renting is to expensive if you ask me. You own for less!
We have the work to justify the machine one way or another, I look at it as an investment in the future of the company. Goal is to add 1 a year.....if it is 1 every other year I can sleep too


----------



## STRONGARM

Cedar Grounds;1131075 said:


> a lot IMO, big Guy couldn't afford it
> My machine is owned, renting is to expensive if you ask me. You own for less!
> We have the work to justify the machine one way or another, I look at it as an investment in the future of the company. Goal is to add 1 a year.....if it is 1 every other year I can sleep too


What do you do with them in the off season?


----------



## CGM Inc.

STRONGARM;1131077 said:


> What do you do with them in the off season?


park them 
only 1 is mine


----------



## schrader

Nice set ups, you will love the snow wing it is so much more productive that a straight blade. It was the best money I ever spent. keep an eye in the tire saver bars, if you clip a curb with the blade angled and the wing in the bars can bend or crack. Good luck this winter.


----------



## Grassman09

STRONGARM;1131077 said:


> What do you do with them in the off season?


Me and Cedar Grounds are going to have Tractor pulls. I will out pull his as mine is the 6430 lol.



Triple L;1130980 said:


> Those units sure look nice Stefan and Dave!
> 
> what was the difference in price from your 6230 to grassman's 6430?


A good amount. Prob the diff between the Premium version of his vs the non. I had to get a extra 2 remotes installed out back because I want to add a blower. 

I only almost stalled it 2 times this eve. :laughing:


----------



## PlatinumService

I only almost stalled it 2 times this eve. :laughing:[/QUOTE]

Its a shuttle shift its impossible to stall lol


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1131256 said:


> Me and Cedar Grounds are going to have Tractor pulls. I will out pull his as mine is the 6430 lol.
> 
> A good amount. Prob the diff between the Premium version of his vs the non. I had to get a extra 2 remotes installed out back because I want to add a blower.
> 
> I only almost stalled it 2 times this eve. :laughing:


Get out of my site! 
I have more money in the bank tymusic


----------



## Grassman09

Well I was in range D or E at a traffic light foot on clutch and brake and didn't give it enough throttle when i took off and it growled a lil..


----------



## JD Dave

Nice tractors guys. I saw them this morning when I was picking mine up. Mine is covered in mud form taking fences down for 8 hours and then I got to soil save with it so it's good and broken in. The 7230 was on it's knees pulling an 11 shank soil saver. Just glad to have it done before the rain.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1131317 said:


> Nice tractors guys. I saw them this morning when I was picking mine up. Mine is covered in mud form taking fences down for 8 hours and then I got to soil save with it so it's good and broken in. The 7230 was on it's knees pulling an 11 shank soil saver. Just glad to have it done before the rain.


It's all your fault anyway  the wife had a smile on her face when she's seen the "GREEN DIAMOND"

Does the 6430 run more boost or bigger turbo?


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1131312 said:


> Get out of my site!
> I have more money in the bank tymusic


Well then in that case give me some cuz I'm out of money anydmy laser printer is low on color toner.


----------



## Grassman09

Thx Dave. They are nice and the view is spectacular. 
Did you guys get that land on 9th line I saw HID lights in a field on a tractor. Its across from your other farm sth of 407.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1131321 said:


> It's all your fault anyway  the wife had a smile on her face when she's seen the "GREEN DIAMOND"
> 
> Does the 6430 run more boost or bigger turbo?


No idea, I have never actually owned a 6000 series deere.


Grassman09;1131326 said:


> Thx Dave. They are nice and the view is spectacular.
> Did you guys get that land on 9th line I saw HID lights in a field on a tractor. Its across from your other farm sth of 407.


No that was not me.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Hey JD Dave

Was that you today around 1 oclock on the 410 at Mayfield in the white GMC crewcab pulling a skidsteer trailer?

Brent


----------



## JD Dave

Bigfoot Brent;1131381 said:


> Hey JD Dave
> 
> Was that you today around 1 oclock on the 410 at Mayfield in the white GMC crewcab pulling a skidsteer trailer?
> 
> Brent


No but that's 5 min from where I live.


----------



## PlatinumService

Just figured out how to get pics on here so here are the first set. These are all on site and my new polaris 500 with a 52 inch blade for the sidewalks(will get pics tommorow)


----------



## Triple L

PlatinumService;1131400 said:


> Just figured out how to get pics on here so here are the first set. These are all on site and my new polaris 500 with a 52 inch blade for the sidewalks(will get pics tommorow)


Deere's, cats and chevs.... You know whats going on...

Dump insert looks natural in your truck


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1131565 said:


> Deere's, cats and chevs.... You know whats going on...
> 
> Dump insert looks natural in your truck


I agree, nice looking stuff.


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1131565 said:


> Deere's, cats and chevs.... You know whats going on...
> 
> Dump insert looks natural in your truck


Thats it, the Beers cut off for you!

Deeres, Cats & Chevys......im gettin the shivers now! lol.


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;1131582 said:


> Thats it, the Beers cut off for you!


maby I should quit LOL... Everything was all good today hauling off 3 loads of concrete, 14' long by 30" high... Now that was some weight... It was all good with a G license as long as I got a cold beer in my hand LOL


----------



## Grassman09

PlatinumService;1131400 said:


> Just figured out how to get pics on here so here are the first set. These are all on site and my new polaris 500 with a 52 inch blade for the sidewalks(will get pics tommorow)


Looks like my old 246B you got there. I thought MR Markus had it.. Invest in a oil cap mine would chuck it all the time. Battlefield said it was because the breather tube would form ice.

You say the deere is a rental? Thats a Premium model. How come Deere rents the premium tractors?


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1131621 said:


> Looks like my old 246B you got there. I thought MR Markus had it.. Invest in a oil cap mine would chuck it all the time. Battlefield said it was because the breather tube would form ice.
> 
> You say the deere is a rental? Thats a Premium model. How come Deere rents the premium tractors?


everyone of clintars rental tractors down here... about 14 or more 6430 - 7230's are premiums... All them guys ride in luxery


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1131635 said:


> everyone of clintars rental tractors down here... about 14 or more 6430 - 7230's are premiums... All them guys ride in luxery


Well when you install a salt box at every single man door of a building and charge out the ass to fill them I can see why. I'm sure they charge hefty for salting too. I saw a nice new overloaded kenworth rolling down the road in my area on the weekend from the local clintar outfit.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1131621 said:


> Looks like my old 246B you got there. I thought MR Markus had it.. Invest in a oil cap mine would chuck it all the time. Battlefield said it was because the breather tube would form ice.


It's a plowsite communal piece now.........who needs it next week.?


----------



## PlatinumService

its a 216 cat. (just a baby)

The tractor is a 6420 a rental from evergreen in bowmanville. They have customers that rent them out in the winter and its way cheaper than total rental or anywhere else. I bought the horst 10-16 though


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

This looks a lot like it's the Home Depot in Orangeville ?










With all these new big green tractors I'm starting to feel inferior with my little 2305


----------



## rooferdave

nice tractors guys! I always thought there was no money in those big box stores, I would love to hear more about them as I have about 10 stores park lots within 5 mins of my shop, all I currently do is small commercial with 3 pickups and a salt truck, I have six of my own sites this year and can wipe them all out in under an hour! Figure at least my customers will always feel warm and fuzzy with out me having to panick, I also broker to a firm which can use my help so the hourly work offsets the wages when I have to plow. Its only smalltime but I figure this way winter lioke last year I win. Big winter like 2 years ago I win bigger as the hourly compensates

anyone else do it this way?


----------



## Triple L

rooferdave;1131800 said:


> nice tractors guys! I always thought there was no money in those big box stores, I would love to hear more about them as I have about 10 stores park lots within 5 mins of my shop, all I currently do is small commercial with 3 pickups and a salt truck, I have six of my own sites this year and can wipe them all out in under an hour! Figure at least my customers will always feel warm and fuzzy with out me having to panick, I also broker to a firm which can use my help so the hourly work offsets the wages when I have to plow. Its only smalltime but I figure this way winter lioke last year I win. Big winter like 2 years ago I win bigger as the hourly compensates
> 
> anyone else do it this way?


6 sites an hour! Man those must be small.... I do like 6 sites a night LOL


----------



## Grassman09

Chad is your trailer a Canada Trailers? Mine is a JDJ and is still going strong other then the leaf shackle tearing out. How is the paint holding up? Those Mennonites are cheap on paint and prep work.

WTF I just got a call for Duct cleaning from some Paki telemarketer. Really 8am they are calling now as if 6Pm wasn't bad enough. 


P.S. anyone..
How much salt can you stuff in a 20' sea can?


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;1131835 said:


> 6 sites an hour! Man those must be small.... I do like 6 sites a night LOL


That's ok

I do 36 sites a nite (I get by with a little help from my friends)


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1131835 said:


> 6 sites an hour! Man those must be small.... I do like 6 sites a night LOL


i do 1 lol wesport


----------



## Triple L

heather lawn spray;1131850 said:


> That's ok
> 
> I do 36 sites a nite (I get by with a little help from my friends)


I was just comparing it to doing a driveway.... If you can do 6 driveways an hour with a pickup your doing REALLY good IMO....


----------



## PlatinumService

Grassman09;1131848 said:


> P.S. anyone..
> How much salt can you stuff in a 20' sea can?


I have 20 tons and its just past half full....i bet you could get 30 and still be able to close the door and not have an issue getting at with the machine


----------



## heather lawn spray

Grassman09;1131848 said:


> Chad is your trailer a Canada Trailers? Mine is a JDJ and is still going strong other then the leaf shackle tearing out. How is the paint holding up? Those Mennonites are cheap on paint and prep work.
> 
> WTF I just got a call for Duct cleaning from some Paki telemarketer. Really 8am they are calling now as if 6Pm wasn't bad enough.
> 
> P.S. anyone..
> How much salt can you stuff in a 20' sea can?


20' x 8' x 8'??
about 2400 pounds a cubic yard. about 40 tonne. 50 tonne if you put the sea can on it's end and pour it in the top


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1131848 said:


> Those Mennonites are cheap on paint and prep work.


Maby they knew you were the one receiving that trailer LOL...

IMO Canada trailer builds the best trailers around, and their paint is stellar! Their paint process has came along way in the past couple years tho... especially with the scorpian liner they now put on the fronts of everything (tong, A frame, fenders, back pillar) and they now give it some kinda bath before they paint...


----------



## Grassman09

PlatinumService;1131859 said:


> I have 20 tons and its just past half full....i bet you could get 30 and still be able to close the door and not have an issue getting at with the machine


Ok thx.



heather lawn spray;1131860 said:


> 20' x 8' x 8'??
> about 2400 pounds a cubic yard. about 40 tonne. 50 tonne if you put the sea can on it's end and pour it in the top


LOL ok and then I'll rent one of those cranes with a clam bucket to get the salt out. :laughing:


----------



## PlatinumService

heather lawn spray;1131860 said:


> 20' x 8' x 8'??
> about 2400 pounds a cubic yard. about 40 tonne. 50 tonne if you put the sea can on it's end and pour it in the top


I thought i was going to get 40 ton no prob as well but in real terms it just didnt work . i have it stacked as high as the machine will go. but as you get past half the back tires are out of the can and makes it hard to push the pile up. and if you build a ramp you cant close the doors.


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1131862 said:


> Maby they knew you were the one receiving that trailer LOL...
> 
> IMO Canada trailer builds the best trailers around, and their paint is stellar! Their paint process has came along way in the past couple years tho... especially with the scorpian liner they now put on the fronts of everything (tong, A frame, fenders, back pillar) and they now give it some kinda bath before they paint...


Is it possible to convert a G/N trailer to 5th wheel? Or make use of my 5th wheel hitch somehow. Chris put in the rails under the bed in my truck but kept the actual in-bed unit for his '09, but if I can make use of it I would.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;1131857 said:


> I was just comparing it to doing a driveway.... If you can do 6 driveways an hour with a pickup your doing REALLY good IMO....


How did driveways get into this? 
rooferdave was talking about 3 pick-up's, a salt truck and 6 small commercials


----------



## heather lawn spray

PlatinumService;1131866 said:


> I thought i was going to get 40 ton no prob as well but in real terms it just didnt work . i have it stacked as high as the machine will go. but as you get past half the back tires are out of the can and makes it hard to push the pile up. and if you build a ramp you cant close the doors.


The *dirty* trick is to blow it in with a snow blower. We did that once with the John Deere and the Kubota. It was kinda fun  We later found salt in places we didn't think salt could get


----------



## PlatinumService

heather lawn spray;1131880 said:


> The *dirty* trick is to blow it in with a snow blower. We did that once with the John Deere and the Kubota. It was kinda fun  We later found salt in places we didn't think salt could get


HAHA thats a good idea i never thought of that.

ideally if you could get delivery from a slinger or 2 you could pack it in right up to the roof and have plenty on site.


----------



## Triple L

heather lawn spray;1131871 said:


> How did driveways get into this?
> rooferdave was talking about 3 pick-up's, a salt truck and 6 small commercials


o wow, maby it is a little early for me today.... 

I understood him as "he" does 6 commercials himself in 1 hour, I was thinking just him alone, not the 3 trucks and the salt truck....

and thats where the driveway reference came in.... 6 an hour is good, or they gotta be pretty small

Sorry


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1131867 said:


> Is it possible to convert a G/N trailer to 5th wheel? Or make use of my 5th wheel hitch somehow. Chris put in the rails under the bed in my truck but kept the actual in-bed unit for his '09, but if I can make use of it I would.


all it is, is the actual tong on the trailer, my trailer was origionally a 5th wheel, So I bought a gooseneck unit for $250 and traded my kingpin for $100... Its as simple as 1 pin to swap them out in less then 5 minutes... On a featherlite anyways... I cant see it being any different on other makes tho...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Franken-blower
http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=244172918

whoops there goes the mailbox!


----------



## Triple L

that things crazy! I thought they would be asking a whole lot more...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1131922 said:


> that things crazy! I thought they would be asking a whole lot more...


It'a an old forage harvester. Very well restored. I like the colour.


----------



## snowplowchick

MIDTOWNPC;1131918 said:


> Franken-blower
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=244172918
> 
> whoops there goes the mailbox!


That is a monster! But I can't imagine that moves very fast.

I saw this one, 70 km road speed, that sounds more efficient.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-heavy-equipment-heavy-equipment-2001-JCB-3185-Fastrac-c-w-2010-Smyth-9-Dble-Auger-Snowblower-W0QQAdIdZ242709678


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1131901 said:


> all it is, is the actual tong on the trailer, my trailer was origionally a 5th wheel, So I bought a gooseneck unit for $250 and traded my kingpin for $100... Its as simple as 1 pin to swap them out in less then 5 minutes... On a featherlite anyways... I cant see it being any different on other makes tho...


You still selling that?


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1131621 said:


> Looks like my old 246B you got there. I thought MR Markus had it.. Invest in a oil cap mine would chuck it all the time. Battlefield said it was because the breather tube would form ice.
> 
> You say the deere is a rental? Thats a Premium model. How come Deere rents the premium tractors?


The older Deeres all came with big hydraulic pumps, I think like 26 gallons/min standard. The premiums come with that pump now and the standard only around an 18 which isn't enough for a loader or most farm applications. There is also other things beside a better interior. The only reason Deere even started making a Premium is so they can have a tractor compete with Kubota and CNH on price.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1131944 said:


> You still selling that?


yes and no and no and yes.... I dont know... make me an offer I wount refuse


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

snowplowchick;1131933 said:


> That is a monster! But I can't imagine that moves very fast.
> 
> I saw this one, 70 km road speed, that sounds more efficient.
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-heavy-equipment-heavy-equipment-2001-JCB-3185-Fastrac-c-w-2010-Smyth-9-Dble-Auger-Snowblower-W0QQAdIdZ242709678


that guy has a ton of stuff for sale. look at other items. I came across that looking for kubota's


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1131857 said:


> I was just comparing it to doing a driveway.... If you can do 6 driveways an hour with a pickup your doing REALLY good IMO....


We do 141 side by side in a little less payup
We won't be there all day if that is what you are saying


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1131947 said:


> yes and no and no and yes.... I dont know... make me an offer I wount refuse


LOL well you posted a thread of pics of you overloading it so I dunno what to think . PM me more details and what you realistically would like for it.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1131977 said:


> LOL well you posted a thread of pics of you overloading it so I dunno what to think . PM me more details and what you realistically would like for it.


That was just the annual safety inspection I preformed on it... If its dosent snap in half or the axles dont fall out of it were more then good to haul its rated load capacity for a whole year trouble free LOL

Will do


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1131867 said:


> Is it possible to convert a G/N trailer to 5th wheel? Or make use of my 5th wheel hitch somehow. Chris put in the rails under the bed in my truck but kept the actual in-bed unit for his '09, but if I can make use of it I would.


I think you would have to cut down the GN and weld on a 5th plate. To go the other way you just buy the bolt on plate. I don't think it is a easy as you think.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003NKT20S...e=asn&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B003NKT20S

Maybe something like this.

http://www.yourtrailerhitch.com/html/converter.html


----------



## Triple L

cet;1132018 said:


> I think you would have to cut down the GN and weld on a 5th plate. To go the other way you just buy the bolt on plate. I don't think it is a easy as you think.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003NKT20S...e=asn&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B003NKT20S
> 
> Maybe something like this.
> 
> http://www.yourtrailerhitch.com/html/converter.html


Are we talking about the trailer side here???

All he has to do is swap this for this... Literally a 5 minute and $2-300 job...


----------



## cet

Triple L;1132041 said:


> Are we talking about the trailer side here???
> 
> All he has to do is swap this for this... Literally a 5 minute and $2-300 job...


I didn't know the GN were adjustable like that. All the one's I have seen are fixed.

That is quite easy if that is all it is.

My trailer is a 5th.


----------



## PlatinumService

Found the live cam from the site i take care of so i can check up on my machines


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1132080 said:


> I didn't know the GN were adjustable like that. All the one's I have seen are fixed.
> 
> That is quite easy if that is all it is.
> 
> My trailer is a 5th.


Newer trailers are usually adjustable and interchangeable like that, but most are just a GN coupler straight welded onto the trailer frame.


----------



## Mr.Markus

PlatinumService;1132084 said:


> Found the live cam from the site i take care of so i can check up on my machines


Now everyone from here is gonna take turns dancing infront of your stuff....:laughing:


----------



## PlatinumService

Mr.Markus;1132116 said:


> Now everyone from here is gonna take turns dancing infront of your stuff....:laughing:


we can make a gtg out of it? LOL


----------



## cet

I hope those blue salt boxes are full of salt. Makes it a little harder for them to walk away.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1132132 said:


> I hope those blue salt boxes are full of salt. Makes it a little harder for them to walk away.


yeah they are full. The sidewalks on the new buildings are being poured this week


----------



## greywynd

PlatinumService;1132084 said:


> Found the live cam from the site i take care of so i can check up on my machines


Nice to be able to keep an eye on things. Wonder if it's recorded elsewhere, or you can setup something on your computer to do it? Just thinking in case of vandalism or anything like that.Even if you have it setup that it loops every day or two, at least you can check back on it.

What area is that in? I'm subbing for a company doing some of their nightly patrols, and travel from Newmarket as far south as 14th below Markham. I've already started to see where there's equipment parked, both of ours and anyone else's, and give a quick look as I go by to make sure it looks alright. Don't care who you are, nothing pisses me off more than someone fooling with someone's stuff!!


----------



## PlatinumService

greywynd;1132166 said:


> Nice to be able to keep an eye on things. Wonder if it's recorded elsewhere, or you can setup something on your computer to do it? Just thinking in case of vandalism or anything like that.Even if you have it setup that it loops every day or two, at least you can check back on it.
> 
> What area is that in? I'm subbing for a company doing some of their nightly patrols, and travel from Newmarket as far south as 14th below Markham. I've already started to see where there's equipment parked, both of ours and anyone else's, and give a quick look as I go by to make sure it looks alright. Don't care who you are, nothing pisses me off more than someone fooling with someone's stuff!!


Its from the construction cam that pans the whole site and gets my equipment prob once every half hour. i am north of newmarket. its on the plaza website..i check it a couple times a day just to keep an eye.


----------



## martyman

Hey to anyone in my area of Markham. I only do 40 to 50 homes (10 have to be on the same street as another home). This year it seems so ridiculously competitive I had a call today from a company asking about my pricing...jeez Louise relax already, people are cheap and I refuse so many customers this year trying to get plowing for cheap.


----------



## greywynd

There's a guy here in town advertising $20 I think it is including tax for all driveways. I should hire him to do mine........takes me almost 1/2 an hour to do mine because it's such a strange layout.


----------



## musclecarboy

martyman;1132189 said:


> Hey to anyone in my area of Markham. I only do 40 to 50 homes (10 have to be on the same street as another home). This year it seems so ridiculously competitive I had a call today from a company asking about my pricing...jeez Louise relax already, people are cheap and I refuse so many customers this year trying to get plowing for cheap.


I have seen as low as $299 for a standard double-wide subdivision driveway... Geez, one bad winter and see ya later to those guys!


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1132213 said:


> Geez, one bad winter and see ya later to those guys!


wouldnt that be awesome!


----------



## martyman

musclecarboy;1132213 said:


> I have seen as low as $299 for a standard double-wide subdivision driveway... Geez, one bad winter and see ya later to those guys!


 10 years ago I was $280...To me its simple math that if I struggle to get 40 premium priced homes that a company that does 120 or even 200 might be pricing much lower than me and also gets more home grouped closer together, makes sense. Hey its tough out there and if they can pay the fuel and three giant trucks go for it...just please don't call me and remove my lawn signs tymusic


----------



## PlatinumService

martyman;1132235 said:


> 10 years ago I was $280...To me its simple math that if I struggle to get 40 premium priced homes that a company that does 120 or even 200 might be pricing much lower than me and also gets more home grouped closer together, makes sense. Hey its tough out there and if they can pay the fuel and three giant trucks go for it...just please don't call me and remove my lawn signs tymusic


what did fuel cost 10 years ago? and insurance was way cheaper as well.


----------



## Daner

I would rather lose the job, than cut myself short.....Fuel, Repairspayup.....Its going to be a bad winter this yr, Its just got to get a bit colderwesport


----------



## Triple L

cet;1132080 said:


> I didn't know the GN were adjustable like that. All the one's I have seen are fixed.
> 
> That is quite easy if that is all it is.
> 
> My trailer is a 5th.


I think most of the newer stuff is like that... It kinda has to be in order to adjust the trailer to get it level with the truck... Expecially since now alot of guys are hauling their trailers with larger trucks... atleast around here, they even got cranes mounted to 30' float trailers...

IMO Gooseneck is superior to 5th wheel, because in 5 seconds with a hide away ball you can have a stock looking pickup and you can actually use the bed... But their the same basic concept but I do think the 5th wheel is most likely stronger do to the size of the king pin... either way, better then a bumper pull...


----------



## musclecarboy

My truck is pouring white/blueish smoke now.... I think it's finally game over for the injectors


----------



## martyman

musclecarboy;1132376 said:


> My truck is pouring white/blueish smoke now.... I think it's finally game over for the injectors


I guess better now then when you need it plowing...


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1132376 said:


> My truck is pouring white/blueish smoke now.... I think it's finally game over for the injectors


Sorry to tell you this but I gaurantee it was from running your truck out of power. I thought this when you kept saying you were driving without an alternator.

Put a 1 litre bottle of 2 stroke oil in it and hope for the best.


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1132376 said:


> My truck is pouring white/blueish smoke now.... I think it's finally game over for the injectors


Get it to highlands they will take care of it for you


----------



## cet

IMO Gooseneck is superior to 5th wheel, because in 5 seconds with a hide away ball you can have a stock looking pickup and you can actually use the bed... 

I remember a guy on this site spending quite a long time turning that hide away ball over.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1132468 said:


> IMO Gooseneck is superior to 5th wheel, because in 5 seconds with a hide away ball you can have a stock looking pickup and you can actually use the bed...
> 
> I remember a guy on this site spending quite a long time turning that hide away ball over.


A couple days. LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1132443 said:


> Sorry to tell you this but I gaurantee it was from running your truck out of power. I thought this when you kept saying you were driving without an alternator.
> 
> Put a 1 litre bottle of 2 stroke oil in it and hope for the best.


what does the 2 stroke oil do?


----------



## musclecarboy

PlatinumService;1132450 said:


> Get it to highlands they will take care of it for you


Yeah I'm going to drop in... I have to take the Edge Juice out first!:realmad:


----------



## creativedesigns

Daner;1132327 said:


> I would rather lose the job, than cut myself short.....Fuel, Repairspayup.....Its going to be a bad winter this yr, Its just got to get a bit colderwesport


Are you saying theres gonna be lots of snow?


----------



## creativedesigns

Hey, I just noticed we have a "Thumbs - Up" smiley! Thumbs Up lol

Thats cool.....for the record, Im the one who requested the popcorn & laughing smiley abord last year!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

You are getting lucky Tom having these issues before the snow falls!


----------



## PlatinumService

MIDTOWNPC;1132498 said:


> what does the 2 stroke oil do?


i second that. do you put it in the fuel? or the oil?


----------



## A Man

JD Dave;1132470 said:


> A couple days. LOL


Couple days watching............and a 100 bucks cash


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1132516 said:


> You are getting lucky Tom having these issues before the snow falls!


Absolutely! They're something I knew about but I wanted to make sure they were totally broken before going in because GM is making it tougher to make a warranty claim.

That pusher that I have is 10' with a quick-attach skid steer plate mount... Not sure if you want it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Looking for a used 12, getting lucky as well.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1132498 said:


> what does the 2 stroke oil do?


If it's under warranty I'd scap the oil idea but if I had to pay for it I'd prey that the oil will lubricate the injectors. Can't say if it helps or not but some guys swear it does.


A Man;1132526 said:


> Couple days watching............and a 100 bucks cash


Sounds like he's learning from you.


----------



## JD Dave

I was talking to my cop friend and he told me some yahoo was driving a backhoe on Steeles last night at 9pm with no lights. It makes you wonder what some people are thinking.


----------



## cet

Dean I see you made it home OK. Last night was my daughters B-day, next time we will have a pop for sure.

BTW, Chad would have put all 6 buckets on that trailer without a second thought.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We had to get to the site! 


What did the cop do to the guy?


----------



## cet

Daner;1132327 said:


> I would rather lose the job, than cut myself short.....Fuel, Repairspayup.....Its going to be a bad winter this yr, Its just got to get a bit colderwesport


You take the whole summer off and then when you show up it is nothing but gloom. :laughing:

I lost my plaza and just gave up my Welfare Towers. If I don't have all my ducks in a row this year I give up.

I don't know how much fuel was 10 years ago but I can guarantee you my insurance was cheaper. :angry:


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1132564 said:


> We had to get to the site!
> 
> What did the cop do to the guy?


You might as well just ask Chad and Adam. LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ya Im no TripleL haulage. DoubleD maybe? hahahahaha

That was a fine tow for that truck. It never really works a day. It was good to tow a load once and a while. I dumped some cleaner in the tank before that too so it should run nice all winter. 

Next time for sure 

Id be buttering up to the yard owners for some sticks for that new shop. 
Everyone loves to barter a little.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

creativedesigns;1132509 said:


> Hey, I just noticed we have a "Thumbs - Up" smiley! Thumbs Up lol
> 
> Thats cool.....for the record, Im the one who requested the popcorn & laughing smiley abord last year!


While your at it may as well put your request in for a F-U Smilie...like this one...


----------



## Bruce'sEx

JD Dave;1132539 said:


> If it's under warranty I'd scap the oil idea but if I had to pay for it I'd prey that the oil will lubricate the injectors. Can't say if it helps or not but some guys swear it does.
> 
> Sounds like he's learning from you.


I've heard the claims too, but never tired it. I know a few people that just toss some old oil in the fuel.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1132470 said:


> A couple days. LOL


Ya it was 3 days of HARD labour



A Man;1132526 said:


> Couple days watching............and a 100 bucks cash


LOL, I slaved on it for the first 2 days till I got smart... Best $100 ever spent LOL... I already took it out for the winter... Not letting that happen again!



JD Dave;1132544 said:


> I was talking to my cop friend and he told me some yahoo was driving a backhoe on Steeles last night at 9pm with no lights. It makes you wonder what some people are thinking.


LOL, I just drive the thing... Everything worked when i left  Not a worry in the world


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1132569 said:


> You take the whole summer off and then when you show up it is nothing but gloom. :laughing:
> 
> I lost my plaza and just gave up my Welfare Towers. If I don't have all my ducks in a row this year I give up.


Nothing sells snow like a good snow dump out here. Catches the newbies off guard, the cheapies are swamped so they do a quick terrible job, can't wait..... after losing a few this fall. Seem to be passing off alot of late season grading too (for some reason.)


----------



## creativedesigns

Its kinda hard to win. You've either got the lowballers on one end, or the Green guys on the other to steal everything for cheap dollars!


----------



## creativedesigns

Smart & steady wins the race during a major snow storm....

For those who like to hit poles, Priceless.

For everything else, theres Mastercard! :laughing:

Green guys - Proud sponsor of the Snow Awards!!!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Sweet pic Cre!!

Reminds me of the time I saw a green guy drive through a bus shelter while operating a front mount mower with his neck twisted checking out a hottie on the sidewalk.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

now who hasn't done that????


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1132733 said:


> now who hasn't done that????


X2... altho I must admit... Not nearly as many hotties attending U of W this year :angry:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, head over to Laurier


----------



## 3ipka

Pristine PM ltd;1132746 said:


> haha, head over to Laurier


Mcmaster FTW, hotties galore


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1132739 said:


> X2... altho I must admit... Not nearly as many hotties attending U of W this year :angry:


Beggers can't be choosers. BTW Grassman says you can come tomorrow but bring your wallet. LOL


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1132750 said:


> Beggers can't be choosers. BTW Grassman says you can come tomorrow but bring your wallet. LOL


LOL he's the one with all the money... He better be buying...


----------



## cet

I wonder what he was thinking, he didn't even have his plow on.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1132733 said:


> now who hasn't done that????


No word of a lie......that's how I met my wife. Hit a speed bump and broke the gravely I was driving.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Hey,

Does anyone have any tips or info on using Calcium Chloride for anti-icing and/or De-icing? I have a customer who im trading plowing services for 32% Liquidow so I feel compelled to build a system. I think I can put together a 100 gallon system with a boominator nozzel (18ft swath) for about $1300.00. If anyone uses the boominator nozzels, feedback also would be appreciated!

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## greywynd

JD Dave;1132544 said:


> I was talking to my cop friend and he told me some yahoo was driving a backhoe on Steeles last night at 9pm with no lights. It makes you wonder what some people are thinking.


Kind of early in the season for that stuff.....most guys at least try to fix stuff for the start of the year!

Got to admit, I can't say a lot, seems like there's at least one electrical issue every year. Two years ago, running a 644JD, I lost the rear tail lights and the backup lights halfway through the night. I figured out and jumped the backup lights so at least I had something, and kept the beacon going on the roof.

Last year I had a small electrical fire in the dash of the old Michigan I was running, shut it down in the middle of the parking lot, took up about 5 spaces the way it was parked! Never did figure out what really caused either one, the old stuff got ripped out, and fresh wiring put in in both cases.

Hopefully this year is a little less eventful......


----------



## Bajak

greywynd;1132790 said:


> Kind of early in the season for that stuff.....most guys at least try to fix stuff for the start of the year!
> 
> Got to admit, I can't say a lot, seems like there's at least one electrical issue every year. Two years ago, running a 644JD, I lost the rear tail lights and the backup lights halfway through the night. I figured out and jumped the backup lights so at least I had something, and kept the beacon going on the roof.
> 
> Hopefully this year is a little less eventful......


It's never too early...Heavy equipment does not fall under the highway traffic act either....Wish some would not complain about it either...the job gets done efficiantly with crap worth more than the average mans house........
I hope this year is a little more less eventfull.
on edit....spelling sucks


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1132544 said:


> I was talking to my cop friend and he told me some yahoo was driving a backhoe on Steeles last night at 9pm with no lights. It makes you wonder what some people are thinking.


You will see who that was when you come to Cedars tomorrow. Them or Peel most likely.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Lynden-Jeff;1132773 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Does anyone have any tips or info on using Calcium Chloride for anti-icing and/or De-icing? I have a customer who im trading plowing services for 32% Liquidow so I feel compelled to build a system. I think I can put together a 100 gallon system with a boominator nozzel (18ft swath) for about $1300.00. If anyone uses the boominator nozzels, feedback also would be appreciated!
> 
> Cheers
> Jeff


What are you using for a pump?


----------



## Grassman09

Lynden-Jeff;1132773 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Does anyone have any tips or info on using Calcium Chloride for anti-icing and/or De-icing? I have a customer who im trading plowing services for 32% Liquidow so I feel compelled to build a system. I think I can put together a 100 gallon system with a boominator nozzel (18ft swath) for about $1300.00. If anyone uses the boominator nozzels, feedback also would be appreciated!
> 
> Cheers
> Jeff


Talk with Kubota8540 hes a good guy to ask questions. Helped me with the home brew system I built last year. tee jet triple jet nozzles work good. You want the black ones.


----------



## Bajak

I thought this was a trailer trash thread...Where is GV?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

heather lawn spray;1132881 said:


> What are you using for a pump?


Hey,

Im looking at this pump: http://www.rittenhouse.ca/asp/Product.asp?PG=2539

And this hose/nozzel kit: http://www.rittenhouse.ca/asp/Product.asp?PG=1596

Thoughts?

Cheers


----------



## R.G.PEEL

musclecarboy;1132376 said:


> My truck is pouring white/blueish smoke now.... I think it's finally game over for the injectors


If you're in richmond hill you need to go see Russ at DIesel depot they're under the bridge 16th just east of younge 905 889 3400. That guy knows his stuff. Tell him Grant from R.G. Peel sent you, my truck has been on his hoist too many times lately (6.0 ford) but he always does a good job for a fair price. Just did my injectors for me.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1133009 said:


> If you're in richmond hill you need to go see Russ at DIesel depot they're under the bridge 16th just east of younge 905 889 3400. That guy knows his stuff. Tell him Grant from R.G. Peel sent you, my truck has been on his hoist too many times lately (6.0 ford) but he always does a good job for a fair price. Just did my injectors for me.


Man those 6.0 fords are so hit and miss. A friend of mine has an 04 that's been perfect for years.

GM warranties the injectors for 7 years/ 320k so I'm going to bring it to the dealer. After, I want to get a shift kit put in because I'll be hauling heavy stuff next year regularly and get one of those fance edge monitors.

Where do you live Grant? You said your shop is at keele/7 area?


----------



## heather lawn spray

Lynden-Jeff;1132990 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Im looking at this pump: http://www.rittenhouse.ca/asp/Product.asp?PG=2539
> 
> And this hose/nozzel kit: http://www.rittenhouse.ca/asp/Product.asp?PG=1596
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Cheers


I've always liked the FLO-JET pumps, never used them on salters. I know Rittenhouse is nearby Hamilton but it ranks with going to the GM/FORD dealerships to buy engine oil. There are cheaper ways to go about this. The basic farm supply stores, TSC comes to mind, will have these components. You may have to do some calculations to balance the pressure-volume equations. If you like problem solving go with the farm supply. If you prefer plug n play stick with Rittenhouse.

Are you planning on using a full liquid system or a salt wetting system?


----------



## rooferdave

ugh... just got in from work, gotta love the last of the season panic, 4 more roofs to go and then I can give up on this 12-16 hour daze, 7 days a week and get geared up for plowing. Before I hear the questions I am actually doing an indoor roof by floodlight


----------



## creativedesigns

rooferdave;1133148 said:


> ugh... just got in from work, gotta love the last of the season panic, 4 more roofs to go and then I can give up on this 12-16 hour daze, 7 days a week and get geared up for plowing. Before I hear the questions I am actually doing an indoor roof by floodlight


I got my house done this year with BP shingles...the best ones u can get in their product line.....it looks 3D, im happy!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1132852 said:


> You will see who that was when you come to Cedars tomorrow. Them or Peel most likely.


Worthy competition that does the same work for less! They have to safe on Hydro!:laughing:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

musclecarboy;1133023 said:


> Man those 6.0 fords are so hit and miss. A friend of mine has an 04 that's been perfect for years.
> 
> GM warranties the injectors for 7 years/ 320k so I'm going to bring it to the dealer. After, I want to get a shift kit put in because I'll be hauling heavy stuff next year regularly and get one of those fance edge monitors.
> 
> Where do you live Grant? You said your shop is at keele/7 area?


I live across from the promenade mall. My shop is at keele/7. My 6.0 had all the typical problems that they all do but I had extended warranty up to 5 year/300k. Its an 05 so now warranty is up. No repairs all year and then in the last month in order: Tranny, injector, egr cooler, tires, turbo y pipe, wheel bearing and front end work. I'm going to pick it up today from the shop. Its never let me down in a storm though. And its a 05 dually with a lift and 500+HP.

If you want your shift kit, automatics plus did a great job on mine, they're on red maple. Talk to me before you buy a chip because I have another Ford '08 dually that I want to buy a chip for and two friends that want them. Last time I bought the chip for mine, I bought 5 together and got them as a dealer. Look into the PPE chips, they aren't as fancy as the edge monitors but they have the most power settings and the highest (300 hp extra in a dmax).


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1131946 said:


> The only reason Deere even started making a Premium is so they can have a tractor compete with Kubota and CNH on price.


Jeez...where have I heard that before????


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1133023 said:


> Man those 6.0 fords are so hit and miss. A friend of mine has an 04 that's been perfect for years.
> 
> GM warranties the injectors for 7 years/ 320k so I'm going to bring it to the dealer. After, I want to get a shift kit put in because I'll be hauling heavy stuff next year regularly and get one of those fance edge monitors.
> 
> Where do you live Grant? You said your shop is at keele/7 area?


PPE does make by far the best tuners for the Duramax... Talk to me before you buy something... I have a PPE HOT + 2 E.T. that I might get rid of and get efi live instead...

If your gonna get a shift kit, seems like transgo is where its at... JMO - but I have no idea why you'd want a shift kit... In pulling season for me... My trucks addapted to "pulling"... That thing shifts so hard its ********! When it goes into 3rd its like an old school bus, I have to let off everytime if I'm not givin er cause the rocks the whole truck back and forth and back and forth cause it hooked up soo hard.... and every down shift is up to 2200 rpm... Now a days it's used to grandpa driving and now it only downshifts to 15-1700 and granny shifts all the gears (I'd assume this is how your trucks working and why you think you need a shift kit)... If you reset your trans with the PPE and set it to "quick learn" and then use tow/haul and rip on it, you'll be more then happy with the stock trans cause when you put it in tow haul its gonna be one solid trans

A simple boost/egt guage is all you need, non of this rediculus crap hanging off the window screaming steal me....


----------



## DeVries

Rain is changing over to snow here. Be a while before it sticks everything is soaking wet, seems we got more rain last night than they had forcasted. Yesterday we could have worked all day, didn't get nearly what they were forcasting.


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1133399 said:


> PPE does make by far the best tuners for the Duramax... Talk to me before you buy something... I have a PPE HOT + 2 E.T. that I might get rid of and get efi live instead...
> 
> If your gonna get a shift kit, seems like transgo is where its at... JMO - but I have no idea why you'd want a shift kit... In pulling season for me... My trucks addapted to "pulling"... That thing shifts so hard its ********! When it goes into 3rd its like an old school bus, I have to let off everytime if I'm not givin er cause the rocks the whole truck back and forth and back and forth cause it hooked up soo hard.... and every down shift is up to 2200 rpm... Now a days it's used to grandpa driving and now it only downshifts to 15-1700 and granny shifts all the gears (I'd assume this is how your trucks working and why you think you need a shift kit)... If you reset your trans with the PPE and set it to "quick learn" and then use tow/haul and rip on it, you'll be more then happy with the stock trans cause when you put it in tow haul its gonna be one solid trans
> 
> A simple boost/egt guage is all you need, non of this rediculus crap hanging off the window screaming steal me....


what setting do you run your PPE on? If Tom isnt interested when you sell that programmer i probably would be. Do you have tranny mods?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Snow is falling in the tropics !!!! Looks to be a C-1 event. Pavement temps are lurking around the freeze mark. Spot salted a couple of my lots where there has been some pooling this season. Seems the asphalt has dropped around a island causing a serious pond. Contacted the owners letting them know about the asphalt base defect and had a local company send them a quote to drop in a catch basin to rectify the issue. This way if someone was to fall in this region my butt would be protected!!!

Things are starting to turn white out there now.... Might have to run and do some salting before long....

Daner, good to hear from you... Like the forcast prediction too !!! Is Old Skully thinking the same???


----------



## Triple L

PlatinumService;1133417 said:


> what setting do you run your PPE on? If Tom isnt interested when you sell that programmer i probably would be. Do you have tranny mods?


In the summer I run it on level 3 or 4, the 150-225 additonal HP tune... Level 4 you gotta watch your egt's if hauling heavy... level 3 is overall the best tune... I crank it up level 6 at the truck pulls which is 300 or 325 more, I cant exactly remember...

For this winter I've dropped it down to level 1 the 50 or 75 hp mickey mouse tune... No tranny mods and with all this truck pullin and heavy haulin I've only limmped it once and that was my own fault (trying to see how thick I could make the smoke going down the expressway with 12,000 lbs behind me) LOL...

I'll let you know if its up for sale


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1133449 said:


> In the summer I run it on level 3 or 4, the 150-225 additonal HP tune... Level 4 you gotta watch your egt's if hauling heavy... level 3 is overall the best tune... I crank it up level 6 at the truck pulls which is 300 or 325 more, I cant exactly remember...
> 
> For this winter I've dropped it down to level 1 the 50 or 75 hp mickey mouse tune... No tranny mods and with all this truck pullin and heavy haulin I've only limmped it once and that was my own fault (trying to see how thick I could make the smoke going down the expressway with 12,000 lbs behind me) LOL...
> 
> I'll let you know if its up for sale


ok sounds good... at this rate anything you want to sell just come to me first lol


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1133367 said:


> Jeez...where have I heard that before????


I have said Kubota would be my second choice. Hard to argue with the bang for the buck.


PlatinumService;1133417 said:


> what setting do you run your PPE on? If Tom isnt interested when you sell that programmer i probably would be. Do you have tranny mods?


From my expeirence and from what I've read your tranny will be fine if you let out of all you4/5 shifts. This is the only gear I've limped mne and I think the only one Chad has. When I had the PPE level 5 and 6 would limp a tranny with 10k on it the second full out pass I did. Personally if you depend on your truck for work I'd leave it stock. Your just opening a can of worms.


----------



## Alpha Property

hey guys, I want to join the party

I do lawn service and plowing in Niagara. Thorold, Welland, Fonthill, Niagara Falls etc. 

and its just starting to snow a bit here now for the first time, I can't wait to use my new Boss plow


----------



## PlatinumService

JD Dave;1133478 said:


> From my expeirence and from what I've read your tranny will be fine if you let out of all you4/5 shifts. This is the only gear I've limped mne and I think the only one Chad has. When I had the PPE level 5 and 6 would limp a tranny with 10k on it the second full out pass I did. Personally if you depend on your truck for work I'd leave it stock. Your just opening a can of worms.


Yeah i understand where you are coming from and i do agree..but...i dont plan on running level6 if i got it. I have a hypertech now i have rebuilt the allison tranny and put a billet torque converter in it. it just needs a little more jam. just picked up an 08 6.0 gasser and it has some good go as well. we will see what happens at that time.Pro charger for the gasser? My dmax is about to click over 300k in the next month or so as well so that could affect my decision as well


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;1133478 said:


> Personally if you depend on your truck for work I'd leave it stock. Your just opening a can of worms.


Really....

I think you can do it as long as your conservative - if you overdo it, sure you're asking for trouble. But keep it mild, and it should be fine. The biggest trouble is resisting the urge to push it - and although I conced that I've pushed it on occasion, it still has to and can go to work.

When I'm in a position to have a spare, things would be a bit different. 



Alpha Property;1133493 said:


> hey guys, I want to join the party
> 
> I do lawn service and plowing in Niagara. Thorold, Welland, Fonthill, Niagara Falls etc.
> 
> and its just starting to snow a bit here now for the first time, I can't wait to use my new Boss plow


Hi Alpha - not sure if I've seen you around or not! Good to see you here though, hope we can keep in touch over the winter.


----------



## CGM Inc.

privileges of the owner after a long and hard day at work.......
doing invoices and take the 1/2 ton out to go to the mail box.


----------



## creativedesigns

Ottawa 2cm tonite. It will be a quick salt run. Anything goin' on in GTA???


----------



## Grassman09

creativedesigns;1134049 said:


> Ottawa 2cm tonite. It will be a quick salt run. Anything goin' on in GTA???


Yea man you missed the party today.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1134068 said:


> Yea man you missed the party today.


i'm still exhausted


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver;1133621 said:


> Really....
> 
> I think you can do it as long as your conservative - if you overdo it, sure you're asking for trouble. But keep it mild, and it should be fine. The biggest trouble is resisting the urge to push it - and although I conced that I've pushed it on occasion, it still has to and can go to work.
> 
> When I'm in a position to have a spare, things would be a bit different. .


You also have other equipment to pick up the slack if one goes down. If your a one or 2 truck operation my best advice is to leave it stock.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1134087 said:


> i'm still exhausted


Me too, thanks for lunch.


----------



## greywynd

Seems it was east of Toronto, Lindsay, Bobcaygeon and Peterborough there's anywhere from 3-6" of heavy wet stuff. There were several power outages in Peterborough due to the weight of the snow on the lines causing them to collapse. I'd hate to think what would happen if we had a major storm taking out lines then......


----------



## Mr.Markus

Two feet of snow on the way...?!?!


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1134095 said:


> Me too, thanks for lunch.


Thanks again Stefan


----------



## Grassman09

Chad did JD give you some Ice for the black eye I gave you today? That was fun.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1134136 said:


> Chad did JD give you some Ice for the black eye I gave you today? That was fun.


The eye's feeling better now, Did the hospital stick some branches up your nose to brace it for the next few weeks?


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1134136 said:


> Chad did JD give you some Ice for the black eye I gave you today? That was fun.


When you guys were rolling around the shop floor it kind of reminded me of high school. I did see the love in your eyes. LOL


----------



## Alpha Property

[/QUOTE]
Hi Alpha - not sure if I've seen you around or not! Good to see you here though, hope we can keep in touch over the winter.[/QUOTE]

Hello
I've deffinatly seen your trucks around town. I loved that last 05 you had forsale, I saw it on Kijiji. I'm in need of a back up for my truck but that one was better than my good truck lol so I had to pass. 
I don't have any lettering on my truck but you may have seen me around, a black with gray bottom Chev 1500 ext cab short box with a truckcraft aluminum dump box with stained wooden side boards, and a black hitchman tandem trailer with a walker and a scag walk behind and a rack full of sthil trimmers and blowers.
I mostly do residental account except for one of the avondales in welland and a church in fonthill.
I'll try to get a pic up later


----------



## creativedesigns

Grassman09;1134068 said:


> Yea man you missed the party today.


Nice, did Cedar Grounds buy lunch at Harvey's? lol...


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1134093 said:


> You also have other equipment to pick up the slack if one goes down. If your a one or 2 truck operation my best advice is to leave it stock.


couldn't agree more!


----------



## DeVries

Triple L;1134129 said:


> Thanks again Stefan


Sorry guy's, I tried but we are trying to get things wrapped up by the end of next week and all hands on deck is the motto for the next week or so. (even the boss)wesport

I'll try to get out on Friday to make the pickup Dave, wouldn't mind to see the new iron you guy's have.


----------



## Triple L

DeVries;1134198 said:


> Sorry guy's, I tried


I thought today was a private GTG


----------



## CGM Inc.

What ever it takes to make our industry better!
Working together goes a long way!


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1134198 said:


> Sorry guy's, I tried but we are trying to get things wrapped up by the end of next week and all hands on deck is the motto for the next week or so. (even the boss)wesport
> 
> I'll try to get out on Friday to make the pickup Dave, wouldn't mind to see the new iron you guy's have.


Soon I have to charge rent for the space you take up in my shop


----------



## DeVries

Ha Ha you must have a small shop then. 

I'm shooting for Friday


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1134374 said:


> Ha Ha you must have a small shop then.
> 
> I'm shooting for Friday


getting tight


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1134183 said:


> couldn't agree more!


Cost me a trans in my 07 ram this august. I was told not to use the bully dog by a few ppl.

Things are icing up out there got in from a salt cruise. Everything in Milton needed a blast.

The Salt boxes are Deans charge him,or we can split them 50 50 Stefan.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1134496 said:


> Cost me a trans in my 07 ram this august. I was told not to use the bully dog by a few ppl.
> 
> Things are icing up out there got in from a salt cruise. Everything in Milton needed a blast.


.....because it is a DODGE! not because of BD!


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1134501 said:


> .....because it is a DODGE! not because of BD!


Oh yea I forgot. How could I.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1134504 said:


> Oh yea I forgot. How could I.


Thought I let you know b4 someone else does :laughing:


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1133323 said:


> I live across from the promenade mall. My shop is at keele/7. My 6.0 had all the typical problems that they all do but I had extended warranty up to 5 year/300k. Its an 05 so now warranty is up. No repairs all year and then in the last month in order: Tranny, injector, egr cooler, tires, turbo y pipe, wheel bearing and front end work. I'm going to pick it up today from the shop. Its never let me down in a storm though. And its a 05 dually with a lift and 500+HP.
> 
> If you want your shift kit, automatics plus did a great job on mine, they're on red maple. Talk to me before you buy a chip because I have another Ford '08 dually that I want to buy a chip for and two friends that want them. Last time I bought the chip for mine, I bought 5 together and got them as a dealer. Look into the PPE chips, they aren't as fancy as the edge monitors but they have the most power settings and the highest (300 hp extra in a dmax).


Maybe we can meet up and grab a coffee sometime.

I already have a Edge Juice module in my truck.... CET's buddy put it in years ago before I bought the truck off him. Its set to stage 3 I think? The new Edge monitors are compatible with the old modules, you just need to send it back to edge to be updated so it can communicate with the new monitor.

I agree with Dave about going nuts on your primary truck.... I'm not going to get wild unless I truly could live without my truck for a month or more if I really cook something under the hood.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Musclecarboy, let me know when you want to, I have some excavation work to do tomorrow but aside from that I'm pretty much waiting for snow.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hey guys, I know everyone pretty much has their season lined up but I have a few pieces of equipment with no work yet. If anyone can use S185s with blowers I can supply two. 

I also have a four yd salter that I just want out of my shop. If anyone wants to buy it, make a rental deal, hire it by the hour, or we can supply and spread. I bought it because it was a good deal last season and didn't work it. It has never had salt in it and kills me to look at it sitting.

Last but not least, my brother in law is still looking for work for a 15 ton loader with pusher.

Keep this stuff in mind if any of you know of work for them.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1134592 said:


> Hey guys, I know everyone pretty much has their season lined up but I have a few pieces of equipment with no work yet. If anyone can use S185s with blowers I can supply two.
> 
> I also have a four yd salter that I just want out of my shop. If anyone wants to buy it, make a rental deal, hire it by the hour, or we can supply and spread. I bought it because it was a good deal last season and didn't work it. It has never had salt in it and kills me to look at it sitting.
> 
> Last but not least, my brother in law is still looking for work for a 15 ton loader with pusher.
> 
> Keep this stuff in mind if any of you know of work for them.


Hey man, I'll pop by and check out the salter. PM me your number and we'll meet up. I have a couple small stone jobs to finish up then I'm in the clear!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

647 225 9170


----------



## CGM Inc.

Guess spring is around the corner with all the activity on here.
Seen many lots being salted last night, just not ours only a few spots with run off.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1134955 said:


> Guess spring is around the corner with all the activity on here.
> Seen many lots being salted last night, just not ours only a few spots with run off.


Mine froze up after the wet flurries last night, did a light salt after midnight and it held the remainder of what we got 1cm. Better safe. Another quiet enjoyable ride.


----------



## schrader

Our temps stayed above freezing overnight. Looks like we are in for some colder weather for the next couple days. The north winds will likely shift the squalls on us, was getting used the holiday.


----------



## Triple L

Who woulda guessed that both Snowex salters wouldnt work this morning..... What a morning... Luckly next door has a entire spinner assembly I could run for the morning since the truck with the salter the same as myn was down.... Adam saved my life today  Even when you have 2 of everything it seems they find a way to screw off...


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1135090 said:


> Who woulda guessed that both Snowex salters wouldnt work this morning..... What a morning... Luckly next door has a entire spinner assembly I could run for the morning since the truck with the salter the same as myn was down.... Adam saved my life today  Even when you have 2 of everything it seems they find a way to screw off...


wow you lucked out.. yeah the reason you have two of something is, so you always have at least one to save your a$$ in a pinch


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1135090 said:


> Who woulda guessed that both Snowex salters wouldnt work this morning..... What a morning... Luckly next door has a entire spinner assembly I could run for the morning since the truck with the salter the same as myn was down.... Adam saved my life today  Even when you have 2 of everything it seems they find a way to screw off...


Bummer...I always find the only thing worse than a brokedown piece is having the back up break at the same time.:realmad:


----------



## adan

Are the only canadians on this site all from Ontario? heh


----------



## schrader

Just watched the news wow is Buffalo ever getting hammered with the lake effect. Some areas with 2' on the ground and another foot possible.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Heard my salt boxes are in. I just got back from the city already. Never thought of checking plowsite this morning before I did a salt run.

I will have to grab those next chance I get if you could PM me your number Cedar that would be great. 

Ebling worked well on this first even for me. It was a daytime squeegy the lot and lay down salt. 

Got a new sidewalk guy and he uses an atv... the thing did really well, I was surprised. 
we had about 3cms of wet snow. It did way better then my kubota did last year. 

I hate tarping the salt... I think I might go seacontainers.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1135118 said:


> Bummer...I always find the only thing worse than a brokedown piece is having the back up break at the same time.:realmad:


It was the worst thing ever! I'd never expect 2 salters to go tits up at the same time... Me and Cedar and JD and Grassman were talking about this just yesterday... When it comes to snow, you only get 1 chance, and its in a tight timeline... If you screw up your done... I dont think customers would be too understanding after they've payed for all of November and we've done next to nothing, (2 small spot salting events)... Its crazy to think how fast you could loose everything...


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;1135090 said:


> Who woulda guessed that both Snowex salters wouldnt work this morning..... What a morning... Luckly next door has a entire spinner assembly I could run for the morning since the truck with the salter the same as myn was down.... Adam saved my life today  Even when you have 2 of everything it seems they find a way to screw off...


Was it the control box? I've got a guy who can fix them. Minor repairs 24 hours, major repairs 2 days. $150 once last year, $45 & $15 this year


----------



## musclecarboy

Hmmmm weather looks decent next week. I have one more landscape project to finish still... I think I'm going to leave it until 2011.


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1135361 said:


> Hmmmm weather looks decent next week. I have one more landscape project to finish still... I think I'm going to leave it until 2011.


wouldnt you want to get it done with the weather looking decent next week? payup

Got a couple pics of the polaris sidewalk unit

last pics of the album

https://cid-cfa3c8f29fee45d3.photos.live.com/play.aspx/Album?ref=1


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1135090 said:


> Who woulda guessed that both Snowex salters wouldnt work this morning..... What a morning... Luckly next door has a entire spinner assembly I could run for the morning since the truck with the salter the same as myn was down.... Adam saved my life today  Even when you have 2 of everything it seems they find a way to screw off...


 you seen what we got and the work we do......can you imagine the old Guys did all that work with 2 salters! Took them about 16-20 hurs to da a run when one truck was done....we do it now in less then 5 hours with all 4 salters going.

A backup or two is always a good thing....


----------



## CGM Inc.

following the instructions of the BOSS

Checking bolts as well to make sure all is tight.....that thing is metric and bolts are sort of loose :redbounce:redbounce


----------



## Neige

adan;1135122 said:


> Are the only canadians on this site all from Ontario? heh


Nope there are some us from Quebec, the Maritimes and some from out west also.


schrader;1135126 said:


> Just watched the news wow is Buffalo ever getting hammered with the lake effect. Some areas with 2' on the ground and another foot possible.


Just talked to Day Springs an hour ago, he said they got 12 inches last night and are expecting another 8 inches tonight.


MIDTOWNPC;1135143 said:


> Heard my salt boxes are in. I just got back from the city already. Never thought of checking plowsite this morning before I did a salt run.
> 
> I will have to grab those next chance I get if you could PM me your number Cedar that would be great.
> 
> Ebling worked well on this first even for me. It was a daytime squeegy the lot and lay down salt.
> 
> Got a new sidewalk guy and he uses an atv... the thing did really well, I was surprised.
> we had about 3cms of wet snow. It did way better then my kubota did last year.
> 
> I hate tarping the salt... I think I might go seacontainers.


Thats my bad, forget to mention that they were shipped this week. Devries your pins are in also.
Well they are talking snow 6 straight days for Montreal. Starting with a 2-4 on Sat. and 1-3s the rest of the days.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1135453 said:


> following the instructions of the BOSS
> 
> Checking bolts as well to make sure all is tight.....that thing is metric and bolts are sort of loose :redbounce:redbounce


Now you can come do mine. LOL I know your dying for some snow now.


----------



## creativedesigns

Neige;1135505 said:


> Well they are talking snow 6 straight days for Montreal. Starting with a 2-4 on Sat. and 1-3s the rest of the days.


Neige, I guess you'll be doing lots of salt runs for next week....or would you go out to plow 3cm's.

Also, I saw a cool expandable pusher made by a Quebec manufacturer called Grattex. Have u heard of them?


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1135508 said:


> Now you can come do mine. LOL I know your dying for some snow now.


If we get 40 events at 2-3cm I'm just fine


----------



## Grassman09

*Housekeeper anyone...*

Hi. I am Makayla and I have been cleaning houses since I was 19. I prefer to do so offering sexy little outfits like innocent babysitter or even just frenchmaid, and even less if you prefer. I usually complete my a housekeeper duties with a special show that can include anything from stripping the bed sheets to polishing the family jewels. Please email at under watermelonbaby2 to see a pofile and schedule a cleaning.


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1135557 said:


> If we get 40 events at 2-3cm I'm just fine


Just so you can drive the Ram 5500 with the equifab salter on it.:laughing: The guys that will be fixing the hydro on my dump Twin equipment look like they are a dealer here.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1135586 said:


> Hi. I am Makayla and I have been cleaning houses since I was 19. I prefer to do so offering sexy little outfits like innocent babysitter or even just frenchmaid, and even less if you prefer. I usually complete my a housekeeper duties with a special show that can include anything from stripping the bed sheets to polishing the family jewels. Please email at under watermelonbaby2 to see a pofile and schedule a cleaning.


Hiring out your wife to pay your equipment debts is just wrong........JMO


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1135593 said:


> Hiring out your wife to pay your equipment debts is just wrong........JMO


Its about time she got a job.payup Someone has to work.


----------



## Triple L

heather lawn spray;1135152 said:


> Was it the control box? I've got a guy who can fix them. Minor repairs 24 hours, major repairs 2 days. $150 once last year, $45 & $15 this year


It ended up being 2 spinner motors.... What are the ods of both of them going on the same day... at $450 a pop thats not cool... Hopefully Kitchener Tractor will pull thru for me. Stupid thing was 13 days past warranty for the V-Maxx 7550... I'll be some pissed if warranty gets declined... We use them 4 months a year, whats 13 days? If anyone needs spinner motors replaced give me a shout, 3rd time this month doing them, Im getting real good... Air hammer and welder are by far the best investments I've ever made when it comes to working on this stuff...

Heather lawn - Thanks for letting me know, now I know who to talk to when those screw off...


----------



## A Man

Triple L;1135090 said:


> Who woulda guessed that both Snowex salters wouldnt work this morning..... What a morning... Luckly next door has a entire spinner assembly I could run for the morning since the truck with the salter the same as myn was down.... Adam saved my life today  Even when you have 2 of everything it seems they find a way to screw off...[/QUOT
> 
> No big deal, happy to help. I'm like the mob, you'll get your call at 2am, "Hey Chad, remember that time.......well I need............


----------



## creativedesigns

Were not sure if the Air Hammer is really Chad's tho!


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;1135881 said:


> Were not sure if the Air Hammer is really Chad's tho!


Who's not sure? Your the only one! Your such a dik Cre, Their $350 on special... I rent if from the local Home Depot evertime I use it 

Where's that F U smilie....


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1135900 said:


> Who's not sure? Your the only one! Your such a dik Cre, Their $350 on special... I rent if from the local Home Depot evertime I use it
> 
> Where's that F U smilie....


Did I get you all bent out of shape again?  ROLMFAO......lol.......lol.....


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;1136092 said:


> Did I get you all bent out of shape again?  ROLMFAO......lol.......lol.....


I'm glad it's a game to you.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1135900 said:


> I rent if from the local Home Depot evertime I use it
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I rent from HomeDepot... cause there is this smokin blonde that works there.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, you have to forward that post to her


----------



## Moto52

Anyone on here live around the bracebridge area where they have been getting the lake effect snow the last few days..?? Few friends and I might head up there this weekend snowmobiling if there is enough to play around for the first time this year..


----------



## McGaw

The weather network is constantly changing, and never seems to be correct. It's coming down now, looks like we'll be getting enough to plow if the temps stay low, either that or salt the s*** out of it.


----------



## McGaw

Just checked EC, and it says local amount 15cm. TWN says a few flurry's


----------



## CGM Inc.

Going over the tractor today to do some more work on it.


----------



## heather lawn spray

McGaw;1136513 said:


> Just checked EC, and it says local amount 15cm. TWN says a few flurry's


What have you got on the ground now? It looks like most of it is done until late today


----------



## buckwheat_la

adan;1135122 said:


> Are the only canadians on this site all from Ontario? heh


no, the rest of us just don't get a word in edge wise. You think about it, it is kind of like our politcial setup too. LMAO


----------



## buckwheat_la

Triple L;1135900 said:


> Who's not sure? Your the only one! Your such a dik Cre, Their $350 on special... I rent if from the local Home Depot evertime I use it
> 
> Where's that F U smilie....





creativedesigns;1136092 said:


> Did I get you all bent out of shape again?  ROLMFAO......lol.......lol.....





JD Dave;1136117 said:


> I'm glad it's a game to you.


??? did i miss something  not that is is any of my buisness


----------



## buckwheat_la

how is everyone else doing for snow? we just ended what was 2 weeks of snow or drifting snow, hopefully have a couple days to recover, and buy some new equipment too. All my guys are tired and are happy to have a break from the 12 hour days


----------



## RAZOR

Moto52;1136489 said:


> Anyone on here live around the bracebridge area where they have been getting the lake effect snow the last few days..?? Few friends and I might head up there this weekend snowmobiling if there is enough to play around for the first time this year..


My dad lives in Parry Sound, he says they got a bit of snow there but I don't think there is enough to go sleding. I think he said there is about 6 inches of snow. Maybe the area closer to hwy 11 has more.


----------



## McGaw

> What have you got on the ground now? It looks like most of it is done until late today


We had about a quarter inch on the ground when it stopped. It was a slow fall. Just cleaned up the walks and decks and stuff, put some sand and melt down, and left the driveways for the sun. They're pretty well all melted now anyways.
On my way home, I realized it's December, and I was suppose to get paid on Dec. 1st by one of my customers. Time to go for a little drivepayup


----------



## McGaw

And it starts again...


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Same in Stratford*



McGaw;1136671 said:


> And it starts again...


Hey McGraw, we have had 3- 2cm falls and a bunch of dustings since last Friday night...
great for the salt/sanding end of things.... had to push a bunch of retails last Saturday morning...
Squaws blowing in every other hour by not much snow....

Al


----------



## creativedesigns

Cedar, what series is that Horst pusher?

At my dealer I seen a 4200 series 14footer with sidewings on a M135x Kubota & the front tires were squating bad! I'll get some pics up ...


----------



## schrader

Snowing all day here in Collingwood, 20cm on the ground so far I don't think it is going to stop for five days. I don't mind some snow but not 40-80cm, they are calling for.


----------



## CGM Inc.

creativedesigns;1137007 said:


> Cedar, what series is that Horst pusher?
> 
> At my dealer I seen a 4200 series 14footer with sidewings on a M135x Kubota & the front tires were squating bad! I'll get some pics up ...


It's a 4200 10'-16', somehow it seems the Kubota's come with smaller blades. got one quoted as well with a 14' was a 109 I believe.


----------



## DeVries

Nice looking unit you got yourself there Stefan, not sure who liked it more me or my son although I would have at least sat in it It was also good to put a face to a name.

All the best with it this winter.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1137192 said:


> Nice looking unit you got yourself there Stefan, not sure who liked it more me or my son It was also good to put a face to a name.
> 
> All the best with it this winter.


Can't blame him! To many strangers for him!
All the best to you to!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Trade ya..*



schrader;1137059 said:


> Snowing all day here in Collingwood, 20cm on the ground so far I don't think it is going to stop for five days. I don't mind some snow but not 40-80cm, they are calling for.


Hey, send it south and we will be happy to clean up the mess.... no matter how big...

Goodluck and enjoy...
:yow!:


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1137202 said:


> Can't blame him! To many strangers for him!
> All the best to you to!


The seats gonna be worn out before you get to use it.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Squating Kubota*



creativedesigns;1137007 said:


> Cedar, what series is that Horst pusher?
> 
> At my dealer I seen a 4200 series 14footer with sidewings on a M135x Kubota & the front tires were squating bad! I'll get some pics up ...


My Kubota MX 125 does the same with a 10-16' swing wing.... , tires are loaded to boot...., has never caused an issue...but I know what ya mean....


----------



## creativedesigns

StratfordPusher;1137218 said:


> My Kubota MX 125 does the same with a 10-16' swing wing.... , tires are loaded to boot...., has never caused an issue...but I know what ya mean....


The newer tractors come with an optional air-ride system for the front axle at a cost of $6K.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

schrader;1137059 said:


> Snowing all day here in Collingwood, 20cm on the ground so far I don't think it is going to stop for five days. I don't mind some snow but not 40-80cm, they are calling for.


Gotta love those Squalls.
I'm 25 minutes south and we've got about 2cm all day.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

that's a crazy difference! Ah the joys of winter!


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1136528 said:


> Going over the tractor today to do some more work on it.


Did you drill the holes in it like Dave was saying or did you try and realize its going to take a wile and pull a Triple L and say screw it.


----------



## creativedesigns

Grassman09;1137532 said:


> Did you drill the holes in it like Dave was saying or did you try and realize its going to take a wile and pull a Triple L and say screw it.


Carefull now! we don't want to awaken the beast on any taunts!  Gotta be carefull whats typed I guess...


----------



## Grassman09

creativedesigns;1137570 said:


> Carefull now! we don't want to awaken the beast on any taunts!  Gotta be carefull whats typed I guess...


His bark is worse then his bite. He is 20' tall online and 2' 1" in real life. 

But yea I hear ya.


----------



## Grassman09

Live snow in collingwood

Blue Mtn opens Friday might have to make a trip see if I still know how to use my snowboard.:redbounce:redbounce


----------



## creativedesigns

Hey JD Dave....I think your gonna have some competition at the truck pulls soon! LOL, :laughing:


----------



## Grassman09

Cre thats awesome. LOL..


----------



## McGaw

Monday- 5cm
Tues- 1-3cm 
Wed.- 1-3cm

I can't wait. Hopefully it's a good one. I've gotta start working for the money


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Had a few flakes fall here in the tropics. The crazy road crews were all out salting the living sh.t out of everything. It was a 20:1 ratio.. salt to snow flakes. The snow wasn't even deep enough to cover the texture of the asphalt !!!

I wish I could waste salt like that and get paid for it!!! 

I was wondering about the legal aspect of recycling salt from the roads. If you were to suck it up in the solid or brine form it would be a great start in creating more brine....


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1137532 said:


> Did you drill the holes in it like Dave was saying or did you try and realize its going to take a wile and pull a Triple L and say screw it.


No through holes just a dimple and lots of Loctite. Think that is sufficient


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1137572 said:


> His bark is worse then his bite. He is 20' tall online and 2' 1" in real life.
> 
> But yea I hear ya.


Just because I was nice to you this week and thought I'd give you another chance... Your great 

Your comment is a prime example of who's taller online!!!!


----------



## Jaynen

Grassman09;1137574 said:


> Live snow in collingwood
> 
> Blue Mtn opens Friday might have to make a trip see if I still know how to use my snowboard.:redbounce:redbounce


Seems to be the hill of choice for begginers.


----------



## Jaynen

Hey Triple L, do you got wings on your arctic?


----------



## Triple L

Jaynen;1137837 said:


> Hey Triple L, do you got wings on your arctic?


No I just drilled dimples in the frame with 6 hole saws and PL Premium'd them on.... I call it the Triple L brand new second hand rebuilt special LOL

My sig pretty much says it all


----------



## Jaynen

Lol sounds interesting. How does it work, any differenace in trailoff?


----------



## Triple L

Jaynen;1137857 said:


> Lol sounds interesting. How does it work, any differenace in trailoff?


Its a backwards concept for you... With your threads about adding down pressure for doing your driveways it makes the blade even wider so it has less down pressure and dosent scrape as well for back dragging... For me doing commercials it helps dramatically... Their too much for a half ton to begin with, their a solid 50-60 lbs a piece...


----------



## Jaynen

I got one parking lot thats shaped like a V and I gotta push the snow through the small part to get to the piling area. So normally I put the blade straight and just do multiple passes but was thinking wings might speed things up. But I take it you recommend at least a 3/4 ton for wings? I totally ditched all the down pressure and back drag ideas, just gonna see if its my technique thats makin a mess.


----------



## Triple L

Jaynen;1137897 said:


> I got one parking lot thats shaped like a V and I gotta push the snow through the small part to get to the piling area. So normally I put the blade straight and just do multiple passes but was thinking wings might speed things up. But I take it you recommend at least a 3/4 ton for wings? I totally ditched all the down pressure and back drag ideas, just gonna see if its my technique thats makin a mess.


I've had the same truck as you, Wings will be ok for light snow... I'll sell you the blade and wings in the spring, then you'll have a backup for next year... Wings were $900 or maby even more, by far the best built thing that's ever came off the snoway line LOL

JMO but when i used to do driveways with the arctic I found pushing in and then backdragging out worked nice... do it in 1/3'rds and see how it works for you...


----------



## Jaynen

I'll give the 1/3rd or so a try. Thanks man.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Jaynen;1137897 said:


> I got one parking lot thats shaped like a V and I gotta push the snow through the small part to get to the piling area. So normally I put the blade straight and just do multiple passes but was thinking wings might speed things up. But I take it you recommend at least a 3/4 ton for wings? I totally ditched all the down pressure and back drag ideas, just gonna see if its my technique thats makin a mess.


Maybe a little late now but you should see our baby V Boss 7'6" on our short box 1500. It looks like a plow truck that hasn't quite grown up yet. We use it on our close quarter small scale work. We're in the phone book if you want to look at it


----------



## Triple L

Jaynen;1137958 said:


> I'll give the 1/3rd or so a try. Thanks man.


that parking lot you picked up isnt near by king and courtland and ottawa by the Pioneer gas station is it?


----------



## musclecarboy

Full salting this morning, nothin special. I wanted to get my truck Krowned before salting... Looks like I'm going to have to spray the crap out of it with hot water.


----------



## Grassman09

Jaynen;1137829 said:


> Seems to be the hill of choice for begginers.


Well a day trip to whistler for Glacier skiing is kind out of the question at the moment , as much as I'd like to go back there a lil far for just the day.

You call Chicopee a big boy hill do you?


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1137828 said:


> Just because I was nice to you this week and thought I'd give you another chance... Your great
> 
> Your comment is a prime example of who's taller online!!!!


Oh please... Shouldn't you be painting that Ebling or Fixing those oh so great snow ex salters? Thumbs Up


----------



## musclecarboy

Grassman09;1138097 said:


> Well a day trip to whistler for Glacier skiing is kind out of the question at the moment , as much as I'd like to go back there a lil far for just the day.
> 
> You call Chicopee a big boy hill do you?


Grab a porter flight to tremblant. I've done that a few times... Simply amazing.


----------



## buckwheat_la

Grassman09;1138097 said:


> Well a day trip to whistler for Glacier skiing is kind out of the question at the moment , as much as I'd like to go back there a lil far for just the day.
> 
> You call Chicopee a big boy hill do you?


there are lots of great ski hills up and around here, and Whistler is one of the best.


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1138101 said:


> Grab a porter flight to tremblant. I've done that a few times... Simply amazing.


Maybe I'll do that when I go see Neige. Wont if a 92" snow blower counts as carry on or cargo...

It would prob cost the same. Blue rips you off. You spend more time in line then you do on the hill.. 



buckwheat_la;1138107 said:


> there are lots of great ski hills up and around here, and Whistler is one of the best.


Been there 3 times. Need to go again.


----------



## musclecarboy

Grassman09;1138111 said:


> Maybe I'll do that when I go see Neige. Wont if a 92" snow blower counts as carry on or cargo...
> 
> It would prob cost the same. Blue rips you off. You spend more time in line then you do on the hill..
> 
> Been there 3 times. Need to go again.


Have you ever used porter? I was impressed. Awesome service, I was surprised it didn't include a hand job LOL


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1138113 said:


> Have you ever used porter? I was impressed. Awesome service, I was surprised it didn't include a hand job LOL


Nop but I bid some work at a Marina next to them. That would come in handy getting a handy.

I have seen them advertise deals for Montreal includes pick up and delivery and lift tickets. How long is the flight?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

musclecarboy;1138113 I was surprised it didn't include a hand job LOL[/QUOTE said:


> Now thats a concept!!


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1138113 said:


> Have you ever used porter? I was impressed. Awesome service, I was surprised it didn't include a hand job LOL


That's because you flew coach, maybe a seat upgrade is in order next time. 

Forecast is all over the map. Might be out tomorrow night. I might get a chance to see what all the talk is about with these V-XT's. I wouldn't mind waiting a few more weeks though.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1138118 said:


> Nop but I bid some work at a Marina next to them. That would come in handy getting a handy.
> 
> I have seen them advertise deals for Montreal includes pick up and delivery and lift tickets. How long is the flight?


Me 2 but I was to expensive to get the job :laughing:


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1138312 said:


> That's because you flew coach, maybe a seat upgrade is in order next time.
> 
> Forecast is all over the map. Might be out tomorrow night. I might get a chance to see what all the talk is about with these V-XT's. I wouldn't mind waiting a few more weeks though.


Forecast for RH looks light, I killed it with salt this morn so I should be set for a few cm's.

Did you buy XT wings? I think they just came out this year.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1138335 said:


> Forecast for RH looks light, I killed it with salt this morn so I should be set for a few cm's.
> 
> Did you buy XT wings? I think they just came out this year.


I was thinking 8'2" with wings or 9'2" without so I went with the 9'2", I hope I don't regret it. I know first hand a V with wings will move a lot of snow.


----------



## Triple L

Damn kijiji costs me lots of money.... Cause I'm a sucker for a good deal... Todays waste of money, and some flower pots that will pay for a piece of it Thumbs Up


----------



## Triple L

FOR SALE - BFG MUD TERRAIN'S, 245/??/R16's... Factory gm size, on aluminum wheels $500 for the set!!!

80-90% tread remaining


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Jaynen and Triple L as far as wings are concerned, Triple L is right, The snoway wings are the best thing they ever came out with, especially on their mega blade revolution. It is like having an HLA hydraulic wing tractor plow with the mobility and comfort of a pickup. (control wise, obviously tractors are way higher capacity but 8.1 yds isn't bad) I've got a few of the snoways and I'm very impressed, this line isn't their little polycarbonate toy plows for half tons, As far as I know, its the heaviest plow on the market for a pickup truck. works great for carrying through tight spots with minimal trailoff


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1138478 said:


> Jaynen and Triple L as far as wings are concerned, Triple L is right, The snoway wings are the best thing they ever came out with, especially on their mega blade revolution. It is like having an HLA hydraulic wing tractor plow with the mobility and comfort of a pickup. (control wise, obviously tractors are way higher capacity but 8.1 yds isn't bad) I've got a few of the snoways and I'm very impressed, this line isn't their little polycarbonate toy plows for half tons, As far as I know, its the heaviest plow on the market for a pickup truck. works great for carrying through tight spots with minimal trailoff


I can't wait to hear Triple L's response, he owned a Rev. LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1138461 said:


> Damn kijiji costs me lots of money.... Cause I'm a sucker for a good deal... Todays waste of money, and some flower pots that will pay for a piece of it Thumbs Up


That blade is a Gen 1. They dis away with the trip on the edges after the first year. You pratically stole it for what you paid. Not sure why you just didn't leave it on the tractor for the drive home.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1138482 said:


> I can't wait to hear Triple L's response, he owned a Rev. LOL


IMO - The best thing that ever came out of the Noway plant was those wings, the worst thing was by far the Revolution snowplow... I feel sorry for any sucker that still owns one of them...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

To each his own I guess, I've had really good luck with mine, initial flaws in the design as with any new product, but they stood behind it and fixed the initial problems (dropping on its own, redesigned the powerpack and sent a new one.) The only other problem that I had was a bent wing which they redesigned last year and sent me new ones. 

I love em and there can be no argument for the size and strength of them. No offence meant at all, because Triple L you have a beautiful setup by what I can see in the pics, but the rev on my truck outworks the one in your picture by 2:1. I can say this as I have the same truck with the same (size) plow and wings, and it does. I'm willing to take a little bit of ironing out the wrinkles in exchange for increased productivity. What problems did you have? 

Also, do you mind me asking what that new blade you bought went for on Kijiji?


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1138538 said:


> but the rev on my truck outworks the one in your picture by 2:1. I can say this as I have the same truck with the same (size) plow and wings, and it does.


Im glad they've taken somewhat good care of you! Maby they smartened up after I screwed snoway over... Its a very very very long story... hence why thier not on plowsite anymore...

I can honestly say your truck does not outplow my 9.2VXT with an Ebling at all... I've had them both and can guarantee you can't out plow me... I will ad that you wount be very far behind me tho... No offence as the Rev's moved alot of snow when they worked, but I couldnt put up with the "not lifting" everynight... and for durability, I went threw 2 revs and 1 contractor series in 1winter... I wouldnt call that very durable but it is what it is

Picked that blade horst 10-16 for $3,500... As for the tractor, I dont want to post any pics as grassman might get a little too jelious, oh deere


----------



## cet

Chad that should be a pretty sweet set up on your 3720. wesport


----------



## Jaynen

Grassman09;1138097 said:


> Well a day trip to whistler for Glacier skiing is kind out of the question at the moment , as much as I'd like to go back there a lil far for just the day.
> 
> You call Chicopee a big boy hill do you?


I pretty much lived on Chicopee for a few years. I love that hill, lots of little bumps and manual spots, really get the feeling of workin a hill and havin fun. Blue is cool but the begginers and posers make that hill so damn dangerous to go down. Every time I crest a hill theres a group of kids sitting there just waitin to get hit. I havent got to try a real hill or mountain yet but I might hit Tremblant this year so hopefully that place has got some good trails.

Which parking lot you talkin about Chad? Closest place I got to there is by Charles and Ottawa.


----------



## Grassman09

Jaynen;1138559 said:


> Every time I crest a hill theres a group of kids sitting there just waitin to get hit.


Doesn't bother me just makes it more fun. Live obstacles. Thumbs Up


----------



## Triple L

Jaynen;1138559 said:


> Which parking lot you talkin about Chad? Closest place I got to there is by Charles and Ottawa.


Its got a UPS depot or something in it, a little coffee shop, some storage, and maby something else its a corner lot, when you posted about the wacky setup of it, it made me think of this lot... Are we thinking of the same one? I dont know "downtownish" Kitchener super well, Im try to stay on the outskirts...


----------



## Jaynen

Nah different place. Nice blade man.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I was referring to your front blade on the Chev, I change that to "Front blade for Front blade, I outpush any pickup plow 2:1" I hadn't seen your rear blade til you responded and I looked at your profile. Obviously two blades outplow one. I won't make you reiterate the story if you've already gone through it all on here before I joined. Sounds painful to relive anyway. Thats a good buy on the new blade though congrats.

I've seen rear blades, but not that setup, does the truck need to be low like that for the linkage geometry to work out? Or is it just that way because of the combined weight of the ebling/salter? If it works higher up, I have a guy that does suspension really well and its silly cheap, I am cleaning the trucks up tomorrow so they'll be pretty for a picture and I'll show you what I run. Under $2000 total between all my vehicles and they all sit nicely when loaded, not crazy lifts or anything, just solid under load.


----------



## Triple L

this should awnser all your questions... this is my truck with my boss VXT on a skid in the back






I agree front blade for front blade, a rev is more productive then any other blade.... WHEN IT WORKS LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hey! There's the conclusion! Mine have had a few probs as I mentioned, but never anything that made me miss an event, mostly just had to keep lifting the plow as it drifted down. 

Cool vid, but I was asking how it's suspension sits 'naturally' My ford with a little extra spring sits level when empty, level when loaded, but if I put a jack under it's reese hitch, It'll lift its ass end too.......


----------



## Triple L

I added 8" diameter under the frame airbags to both my trucks this year... Couldnt be happier, that video was to awnser your question of how the geometry works...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I see, good stuff. have fun and enjoy the white stuff when it falls!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Is that 10-16 HOT ?*



Triple L;1138545 said:


> Im glad they've taken somewhat good care of you! Maby they smartened up after I screwed snoway over... Its a very very very long story... hence why thier not on plowsite anymore...
> 
> I can honestly say your truck does not outplow my 9.2VXT with an Ebling at all... I've had them both and can guarantee you can't out plow me... I will ad that you wount be very far behind me tho... No offence as the Rev's moved alot of snow when they worked, but I couldnt put up with the "not lifting" everynight... and for durability, I went threw 2 revs and 1 contractor series in 1winter... I wouldnt call that very durable but it is what it is
> 
> Picked that blade horst 10-16 for $3,500... As for the tractor, I dont want to post any pics as grassman might get a little too jelious, oh deere


You mean you stole that HLA 10-16 for 3500.00, that a Alo mount on that ? You sure got a great deal....
I also agree on your being able to out plow just about anything with a 9.2VXT and the Ebling, as the owner of one is now believing... KIck ass set-up..


----------



## R.G.PEEL

What is the aprox. cost of an ebling and what kind of weight are you looking at? If you were plowing long runs, do you drop both blades so that some of the path is already windrowed to the side? Or drag the back blade and then just use the front to push it to the edge and over the curb? They have my interest...


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1138704 said:


> What is the aprox. cost of an ebling and what kind of weight are you looking at? If you were plowing long runs, do you drop both blades so that some of the path is already windrowed to the side? Or drag the back blade and then just use the front to push it to the edge and over the curb? They have my interest...


you drop both blades, the ebling catches all the run off, off the front blade so your never chasing the spill off... and there is your time savings, along with no backdragging


----------



## greywynd

I wonder if anyone has tried an ebling on a 2wd dually? It would have to be weighed down for traction, and would have a learning curve for the right amount of down pressure, but I wonder.....

Thinking of how many guys have duallys with salters anyway, that with a back blade you would have another unit that isn't stuck as a dedicated salt truck. (Thinking of a few guys I know with 2wd salt units.)


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Interesting, I buy a new toy every year, I figure its the way to grow without biting off more than I can chew, maybe next year's toy will be one of these eblings. 

If I'm not forced to replace my snoways......... jks.


----------



## cet

A new toy would be a JD tractor with a Horst.payup


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1138830 said:


> A new toy would be a JD tractor with a Horst.payup


Chris once you buy one of those you will sell your plow trucks


----------



## creativedesigns

cet;1138830 said:


> A new toy would be a JD tractor with a Horst.payup


....or a nice Blue oval Ford!!! tymusic


----------



## cet

PlatinumService;1138835 said:


> Chris once you buy one of those you will sell your plow trucks


That's what scares me.


----------



## cet

creativedesigns;1138855 said:


> ....or a nice Blue oval Ford!!! tymusic


I'm going to need a full time mechanic before I take that route.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

cet;1138888 said:


> I'm going to need a full time mechanic before I take that route.


_*Heres some for you cet! Being the gm man that you are let me know which one of these you already heard lol

CADILLAC

* Company Always Denies Its Lawful Liability After Collisions
* Company Asking Dealers If Local Lawyers Are Calling

CAMARO (Chevy)

* Can A Mechanic Actually Repair One??
* Can't America Make A Real One?
* Chevrolet Assembled Mustang And Repaired Often
* Cash Always Miniscule After Retail Overpricing
* Could Always Manufacture And Recall Often
CHEVROLET

* Can Hear Every Valve Rap On Long Extended Trips
* Cheap, Hardly Efficient, Virtually Runs On Luck Every Time
* Cracked Heads, Every Valve Rattles, Oil Leaks Every Time
* Constantly Having Every Vehicle Recalled Over Lousy Engineering Techniques
* Condition Hopeless, Entire Vehicle Relies On Leftover Engine Technology

CHEVY

* Can Hear Every Valve, Rod, or Lifter Every Time
* Can't Have Everything Vern, YaknowwhatImean?
* Cheapest Heap Ever Visualized Yet
* Crap Hasn't EVolved Yet
GM

* General Maintenance
* Great Mistake
* Garbage Motors
* Generally Miserable
* Grossly Misconceived
* Gluteus Maximus
* Goofy's Manufacturing
* Gone Mental
GMC

* God's Mechanical Curse
* Getting Mostly Crap
* GM Made Crap
* Generally Makes Clouds
* Garage Man's Companion
* Generic Motors Corporation
* Got A Mechanic Coming?
* Greatest Mistake Created
* Great Mountain of Crap
* Greasy Messy Contraption
* Gay Man's Chevy
* Generically Made Chevrolet
* Grief & Misery Combined
* Garage Man's Companion
* Generally Mediocre Cars
* Gets Mechanics Crazy
* Gods Mechanical Curse
* Got More Crap
* Good Moron Car
* Got Mine Cheap
* Get My Checkbook
* Gone Mad Corp.
*_


----------



## cet

xll_VIPER_llx;1138906 said:


> _*Heres some for you cet! Being the gm man that you are let me know which one of these you already heard lol
> 
> CADILLAC
> 
> * Company Always Denies Its Lawful Liability After Collisions
> * Company Asking Dealers If Local Lawyers Are Calling
> 
> CAMARO (Chevy)
> 
> * Can A Mechanic Actually Repair One??
> * Can't America Make A Real One?
> * Chevrolet Assembled Mustang And Repaired Often
> * Cash Always Miniscule After Retail Overpricing
> * Could Always Manufacture And Recall Often
> CHEVROLET
> 
> * Can Hear Every Valve Rap On Long Extended Trips
> * Cheap, Hardly Efficient, Virtually Runs On Luck Every Time
> * Cracked Heads, Every Valve Rattles, Oil Leaks Every Time
> * Constantly Having Every Vehicle Recalled Over Lousy Engineering Techniques
> * Condition Hopeless, Entire Vehicle Relies On Leftover Engine Technology
> 
> CHEVY
> 
> * Can Hear Every Valve, Rod, or Lifter Every Time
> * Can't Have Everything Vern, YaknowwhatImean?
> * Cheapest Heap Ever Visualized Yet
> * Crap Hasn't EVolved Yet
> GM
> 
> * General Maintenance
> * Great Mistake
> * Garbage Motors
> * Generally Miserable
> * Grossly Misconceived
> * Gluteus Maximus
> * Goofy's Manufacturing
> * Gone Mental
> GMC
> 
> * God's Mechanical Curse
> * Getting Mostly Crap
> * GM Made Crap
> * Generally Makes Clouds
> * Garage Man's Companion
> * Generic Motors Corporation
> * Got A Mechanic Coming?
> * Greatest Mistake Created
> * Great Mountain of Crap
> * Greasy Messy Contraption
> * Gay Man's Chevy
> * Generically Made Chevrolet
> * Grief & Misery Combined
> * Garage Man's Companion
> * Generally Mediocre Cars
> * Gets Mechanics Crazy
> * Gods Mechanical Curse
> * Got More Crap
> * Good Moron Car
> * Got Mine Cheap
> * Get My Checkbook
> * Gone Mad Corp.
> *_


For those that know me well I do this in good humor.

I say it all the time. For what we pay for a new truck they are all junk. I will drive anything I get a good deal on. I love the look of the super duty but I have yet to find a good price on one when I am looking. I have a few friends that have them but between my trucks and all my brokers they are all Chevy's/GMC's and 2 Dodges. Last year I had zero down time.
I meant it all in fun, if it bothered you then get a thicker skin.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

my skin is thin Chris!!!!


----------



## cet

That many Fords, thin skin would be an under statement.


----------



## cet

Maybe you need a backup Jon.

This seems like a good deal to me if any one is looking.

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-cars-trucks-2008-Ford-F-250-Pickup-Truck-W0QQAdIdZ246290015


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

As of monday, I guess maybe I should update my signature, going to take a trip to see Voth.


----------



## McGaw

So begins a short sleep, and a long day...


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

cet;1138934 said:


> For those that know me well I do this in good humor.
> 
> I say it all the time. For what we pay for a new truck they are all junk. I will drive anything I get a good deal on. I love the look of the super duty but I have yet to find a good price on one when I am looking. I have a few friends that have them but between my trucks and all my brokers they are all Chevy's/GMC's and 2 Dodges. Last year I had zero down time.
> I meant it all in fun, if it bothered you then get a thicker skin.


*I was only kidding with you cet..... I see you guys at it all the time. I just thought Others and maybe even yourself might get a laugh out of it..... no i"ll intentions were meant!*


----------



## Grassman09

Anyone else seeing snow? Its not heavy but we have maybe a CM or 2. Weather net shows nothing. Whatever I spot treated with hulk salt is bare and wet.Thumbs Up


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Weather Network is saying crazy things for Markham... What happened all of a sudden!!!


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Pristine PM ltd;1139117 said:


> Weather Network is saying crazy things for Markham... What happened all of a sudden!!!


Here too

"Local total amounts in excess of 50 centimeters are possible by Tuesday morning."

Gotta love the Georgian Bay Squalls

I wonder what Corey is getting up in Collingwood. I just got back from my place that needs to be done by 7am a bit north and there was close to a foot on the ground. Resis start at first light


----------



## rooferdave

Triple L;1138470 said:


> FOR SALE - BFG MUD TERRAIN'S, 245/??/R16's... Factory gm size, on aluminum wheels $500 for the set!!!
> 
> 80-90% tread remaining


I sent you a PM


----------



## ff1221

8 inches here the last couple of days, first day was 4 inches of concrete, lousy way to start the season, but the lake effect is here to stay from the looks of it.payup

Need a new rear blade for the tractor, can't go over 84" static width, so I think an Ebling is out, but has anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

680 was saying 2 today, 5 tonite and 5 Monday for the gta...let the games begin...gotta find my mechanics house number today-dropped a truck off on Friday thinking we weren't going to need it.


----------



## CGM Inc.

We got 1-2 in Mississauga, nothing north or close to the 401.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1139157 said:


> We got 1-2 in Mississauga, nothing north or close to the 401.....


Nothing but a frosting here. Not even a salting.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1139157 said:


> We got 1-2 in Mississauga, nothing north or close to the 401.....


Nothing but a frosting here. Not even a salting.



Pristine PM ltd;1138982 said:


> As of monday, I guess maybe I should update my signature, going to take a trip to see Voth.


I'm excited for you!!!


----------



## cet

xll_VIPER_llx;1139004 said:


> *I was only kidding with you cet..... I see you guys at it all the time. I just thought Others and maybe even yourself might get a laugh out of it..... no i"ll intentions were meant!*


Ya that me was flying off the handle. Too much crap on my mind these days.

Have fun tonight.


----------



## rooferdave

ugh we've been 7 days a week for a while now, just wrapping up an indoor (cold) roof in a watertower in scarborough, thought one long day today and a short monday.... but noooooo I gotta go plow this aft helping the up north crews, "sigh" took two hours to dig the blades out of the shop. Every year I swear I will get all the gear ready in Nov but always too busy with the roofing, now this weeks roofs will have to go to next week and bump some till after new year.

Have fun today all!

and be safe out there...


----------



## Triple L

rooferdave;1139130 said:


> I sent you a PM


Sorry but the tires have been already sold


----------



## musclecarboy

Clear and sunny where I am. We'll see how the day goes. I bought fluid but still haven't changed it in my plow... CRAP


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1138982 said:


> As of monday, I guess maybe I should update my signature, going to take a trip to see Voth.


Signatures are overrated anyway


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

I think Winter 2010 / 2011 has officially arrived.

BBQ Anyone ?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1139167 said:


> Nothing but a frosting here. Not even a salting.


Everything has been salted in town, I like that payup


----------



## Mr.Markus

EcoGreen Serv;1139204 said:


> I think Winter 2010 / 2011 has officially arrived.
> 
> BBQ Anyone ?


You must like your BBQ sauce to use a spreader like that that on your steak.!!!


----------



## cet

Looking at the radar I would think Corey is getting pounded in Collingwood.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1139216 said:


> You must like your BBQ sauce to use a spreader like that that on your steak.!!!


he must haver set on wide open to top it off! as the on/off cable isnt even hooked up LOL


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

cet;1139229 said:


> Looking at the radar I would think Corey is getting pounded in Collingwood.


They normally get a lot more than us. I wouldn't be surprised if they're over 50cm already.

And it's not for spreading BBQ Sauce, It's for Montreal Steak Spice... Mmmmmm

The Subway I lost to a serious Lowball still isn't done. Apparently his *ATV* Broke :laughing:


----------



## A Man

ff1221;1139131 said:


> 8 inches here the last couple of days, first day was 4 inches of concrete, lousy way to start the season, but the lake effect is here to stay from the looks of it.payup
> 
> Need a new rear blade for the tractor, can't go over 84" static width, so I think an Ebling is out, but has anyone got any suggestions?


http://www.shoule.com/snow_s_an.htm

Talk to Neige, he's a dealer and will take good care of you. Shoule is the best there is, the quality is industrial grade, not commercial. I have one of there snowblowers and although I haven't had a chance to use it I can tell you it's top of the line.

Good luck this year!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

The problem with the weather network is the forecast is computer generated from the Euro model. From run to run it can change greatly so...... We are left guesing at times in between runs. From what I interpereted the LES squalls will be marching towards the east through out the day as the wind make a swing. 

The tropcis will be quiet for the next 48hrs or so.... If anyone ever needs some help during a extreeme LES event give me a PM, phone is allways on!!! ... We never get them here!!!


----------



## musclecarboy

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1139248 said:


> The problem with the weather network is the forecast is computer generated from the Euro model. From run to run it can change greatly so...... We are left guesing at times in between runs. From what I interpereted the LES squalls will be marching towards the east through out the day as the wind make a swing.
> 
> The tropcis will be quiet for the next 48hrs or so.... If anyone ever needs some help during a extreeme LES event give me a PM, phone is allways on!!! ... We never get them here!!!


TWN does change often, and by huge margins. It's hard to really know with those guys.... How many meters of snow is accuweather predicting? LOL


----------



## creativedesigns

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1139248 said:


> If anyone ever needs some help during a extreeme LES event give me a PM, phone is allways on!!! ... We never get them here!!!


My phone is always on too! LOL....


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1139232 said:


> he must haver set on wide open to top it off! as the on/off cable isnt even hooked up LOL


So you still have the 245 16's my $300 offer still stands. LOL


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1139294 said:


> So you still have the 245 16's my $300 offer still stands. LOL


LOL yup i still have them and there still for sale but you already know the awnser.... they dont even have 20k on them


----------



## snowman4

I'd be down to plow some LES too!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1139303 said:


> LOL yup i still have them and there still for sale but you already know the awnser.... they dont even have 20k on them


You should keep your story straight you told me 30k last time. Frigging guy would rather roast them them give them to a friend for $300. (trying to guilt Chad into it) LOL


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;1139255 said:


> My phone is always on too! LOL....


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1139402 said:


>


Haha! JD, did u see the pic a few pages back with ur "Truckpull competitors"?


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1139401 said:


> You should keep your story straight you told me 30k last time. Frigging guy would rather roast them them give them to a friend for $300. (trying to guilt Chad into it) LOL


no no, you need to get your story straight... My truck had 30k on it at the time, but 10-11 of those K's were in the summer on 20's... So those tires only have Nov - May's worth of driving on them, about 20K... The truck now has 39,000 on it and its a year and almost a month old... Get it right Dave, geez 

And if they dont sell for what a want out of them thats more then fine to, because I kinda like those tires and they look alright on my 04 so thats good to...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1139474 said:


> no no, you need to get your story straight... My truck had 30k on it at the time, but 10-11 of those K's were in the summer on 20's... So those tires only have Nov - May's worth of driving on them, about 20K... The truck now has 39,000 on it and its a year and almost a month old... Get it right Dave, geez


Hope you get paid well for driving! Thats a lot of mileage for a year!


----------



## creativedesigns

For those who havent seen the Newest Sima Video with the Snow War theme, check it out:


----------



## Neige

Hey Cre I watched it, where is the snow?


----------



## Mr.Markus

creativedesigns;1139480 said:


> For those who havent seen the Newest Sima Video with the Snow War theme, check it out:


I'm beginning to think you worked for them this summer........which one of those guys is you.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1139511 said:


> I'm beginning to think you worked for them this summer........which one of those guys is you.


that was obviously a private video... 130 some views... nobody would search that title unless it was given to you...


----------



## Daner

There must be some snow going through Kitchener??? It looks like the LES getting wider on the radar.


----------



## TLG99

Just got home from my kids's hockey tourney in London. We left under sunny skies with some flurries bouncing around....I hear their getting hammered with lake effect now.

When we arrived on Friday morning, London was hit with a short, quick blast of snow that left about 5 cms on the ground. I was surprised at how this was handled, by both the city and contractors,.....in short, it appeared that nothing was done with it.

No city trucks salting (probably were, but I didn't see any), and defiantly no salt trucks taking care of private lots at all. At night, it got quite cold and all lots were an icy mess, and I'm talking about big box stores with TONS of foot traffic (actually seen some dude fall on his azz).....and still no salt, even the following morning.

Perhaps, due to the frequency of lake effect and frequent squalls, a more "understanding" approach is taken. Don't know??....but my phone would be ringing off the hook here, and the slip/fall lawsuits would be piling up quick.

It was nice, for a change, to watch it snow and not worry about calling in the guys etc., etc.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

EC radar suggests LE from Georgian Bay is travelling southeast...looks like East side of the 400 South of 9 and East GTA is getting most of it. 

WN suggests snow starts drifting more to the West side of the 400 this evening.

Mississauga and Etobicoke areas might get off easier this time around... 

Think I'm going to take a nap.


----------



## willyswagon

TLG99;1139599 said:


> defiantly no salt trucks taking care of private lots at all. At night, it got quite cold and all lots were an icy mess, and I'm talking about big box stores with TONS of foot traffic (actually seen some dude fall on his azz).....and still no salt, even the following morning.
> 
> Perhaps, due to the frequency of lake effect and frequent squalls, a more "understanding" approach is taken. Don't know??....but my phone would be ringing off the hook here, and the slip/fall lawsuits would be piling up quick.
> 
> It was nice, for a change, to watch it snow and not worry about calling in the guys etc., etc.


It is almost like salting is a thing to do in areas of little snow fall.

In our area the saying is "It is Winter expect slippery patches! Put Winter tires on your car, and Winter boots on your feet!"


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;1139446 said:


> Haha! JD, did u see the pic a few pages back with ur "Truckpull competitors"?


I'm just ignoring you like you do your phone.


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;1139677 said:


> EC radar suggests LE from Georgian Bay is travelling southeast...looks like East side of the 400 South of 9 and East GTA is getting most of it.
> 
> WN suggests snow starts drifting more to the West side of the 400 this evening.
> 
> Mississauga and Etobicoke areas might get off easier this time around...
> 
> Think I'm going to take a nap.


Forecast is all over the map. We are getting snow now and have been for a few hours. We are out for sure tonight.


----------



## creativedesigns

Heres a John Deere video for you JD Dave!!!


----------



## JD Dave

I like green tractors not green trucks.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;1139767 said:


> Forecast is all over the map. We are getting snow now and have been for a few hours. We are out for sure tonight.


Most of my areas are dry!
I imagine we'll be doing something too...
Just hope it doesnt decide to roll in at full force at 5 AM.


----------



## Triple L

Daner;1139567 said:


> There must be some snow going through Kitchener??? It looks like the LES getting wider on the radar.


had a few heavy squalls roll thru, didnt amount to anything tho...


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;1139769 said:


> Heres a John Deere video for you JD Dave!!!


I see creative has been on GP.com..... Funny since he's such a SIMA hater LOL


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1139803 said:


> I see creative has been on GP.com..... Funny since he's such a SIMA hater LOL


Im not a sima hater at all.....mabe ur getting mixed up with Disociative?

I plan on becoming a member quite soon actually.


----------



## kefala

*Markham*

This was my place in markham at 3. yet 5 mins west of me, nothing.


----------



## Neige

Nice looks like 2 inches


----------



## kefala

Neige;1139864 said:


> Nice looks like 2 inches


Its about that much, its still coming down. Gonna be headin out in a little bit


----------



## ff1221

A Man;1139238 said:


> http://www.shoule.com/snow_s_an.htm
> 
> Talk to Neige, he's a dealer and will take good care of you. Shoule is the best there is, the quality is industrial grade, not commercial. I have one of there snowblowers and although I haven't had a chance to use it I can tell you it's top of the line.
> 
> Good luck this year!


Thanks A Man, appreciate the info, that is a wild looking scraper, looks very efficient. Unfortunately my box scraper was not designed for this type of work, and although it's worked ok the last couple of years, it's pretty well done.

Have a good season!


----------



## cet

The band isn't that wide but I seem to be living right in it again. I can't believe for the first snow of the season we might have to go 3 nights in a row.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Pickering is a disaster zone. Cars stuck getting up to bridges, ice everywhere, decent amount down, but nothing crazy.


----------



## RAZOR

We have about 4 inches so far in Barrie, I think we will start around midnight and get everybody done for the morning.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Not a damn thing here and had sun all day! I is depressed!*_


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

RAZOR;1139921 said:


> We have about 4 inches so far in Barrie, I think we will start around midnight and get everybody done for the morning.


They might like that!


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Nothing around us yet.


----------



## ff1221

Not a lot of accumulation here, but she's blowin a gale, drifting everywhere, looks like it'll be a full day tomorrow.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

There's [email protected]?# all in our service area too...have fun tonite Ray...


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1139962 said:


> There's [email protected]?# all in our service area too...have fun tonite Ray...


Me too. RH streets are slick ice because the town hasn't been out but my lots are wet and black. Sweet.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Pickering and Oshawa are getting it good. We are going to go out at 1am. Toronto will just get a salting for now.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

There's a good 6-8 inches in my driveway. I live just south of Barrie. The drive into the city should be interesting...locking in 4WD...slow and steady...Sunday driver style!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

We have fairy dust here....the rest of you are making me nervous, I might have to put the plow on and go to bed.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*Snow is starting here now! Windy as hell too! Heres to hoping we get hammered!*


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Not a single flake here, in fact it was sunny most of the day.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1140046 said:


> There's a good 6-8 inches in my driveway. I live just south of Barrie. The drive into the city should be interesting...locking in 4WD...slow and steady...Sunday driver style!!


Woah you make that drive everyday?! I'm buying my own place next spring with a few acres and I was looking just north of newmarket and I was very worried about the drive!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Flurrys here in the tropics. About 3-4" of white stuff 150km to our NE... Took the kids there today to play in the snow!!!! They compained the typicial are we there yet ???? Followed by an hour snow fight and complete silence as they slept all the way home!!!! ||Seeing all the white stuff everywhere made my heart flutter with excitement. 

In London they never seem to get too excited about snow. They only to come out to clean it up after the storm is over. Very little salt mostly sand as I rember.


----------



## Deere260

So how much snow are we looking at in Innisfil at the moment? Thanks fellas.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I have 6-8 inched in Thornton. 

I don't do that drive everyday Tom. Only when it snows.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1140120 said:


> I have 6-8 inched in Thornton.
> 
> I don't do that drive everyday Tom. Only when it snows.


Gotcha. I was thinking more during summer... Most north I've ever worked is Aurora.


----------



## cet

8" now and no end in site. This is going to be a crap first plow. Can't believe it's this bad.


----------



## snowplowchick

cet;1140295 said:


> 8" now and no end in site. This is going to be a crap first plow. Can't believe it's this bad.


Just think that expectations won't be as high, as everywhere will be a mess!

We are getting a major streamer in a small part of our service area. It is shocking how isolated the streamer is, totally bare pavement and the stars are out, and 5 kms away the roads are sheer ice, low visibility and blowing snow. Almost 10 cms already there but absolutely nothing at the shop.


----------



## B&E snowplowing

Just getting ready to go out for the first time this year, we have around 6 -8 inches on the ground,blowing like a son of a b#@ch.

Hope everyone has a good night and uneventful night as well.

Take care and be safe.
Brian


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Just got to our shop in Etobicoke. Took 27 down from Barrie. Pretty wild up to Hwy 9, then tapered off at King Rd. Absolutely nothing on the ground south of King all the way to the lake.

Be safe out there tonite fellas.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Ground is covering up....... -11 with the windchill....... windy as hell!payup*_


----------



## Plowing in Scar

My first post of this season.
Hi everyone!
Dec.6/10, 12:01 AM.
In the Pickering/(very east)Scarborough areas on Sun. afternoon we got about a cm., but was slippery around the townline and into Pickering. About 7PM, took the 401 east to Brock Rd. and saw a number of: ambulances, fire trucks, police cars, chaser tow trucks, attending to cars all smashed up! These people CAN'T drive in winter, why don't they just stay home and let us plow/salt and get everything fixed up so they can go driving?
Anyway, got a bucket/yard/ton(ne) of salt, and went to salt my gas station. The auger on my Downeaster tailgate salter kept jamming up!! Had to move salt away from the auger, get it cleaned out, then only put a little to the back of the box to keep it working -- first time I had to do this since I've had the insert ... about two yrs. Drove into Scar. and checked those properties and nothing to worry about! Although some guys were salting!
Got home at 11:15 PM, after pulling out (screen) tarp (with hole in it!), hoping it'll keep enough snow off in case I have to go out around 3 or 4 AM!

I'm NOT ready for this stuff yet! The leasing co. won't find me another truck 'til I pay off this one -- I was making reg. payments, but they sent me an invoice for about 1/2 the amt., so I just paid the lesser, now I had to find a chunk of money to pay it off! The lease guy said to call him and we'll find something!
I prefer diesel, but I may have to go gas (6.2 L) and a reg. cab, which will be a bit shorter for my driver to get into tight spots! I have the super cab. You guys with gas engines, ... how are they? My '91 F250 7.3 diesel used 1/2 the fuel my '79 GMC 2500 350 gas used!

Anyway, it's 12;20 AM and I'm going to bed for a 'nap'!! I hope we only get the bare minimum (2 cm) tonight and Mon. afternoon!!

D.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Just talked to 1 of my best friends in london and another in st thomas, roads are impassable and they have just over 50 cm and still coming down, He said they are under a warning that london to grand bend could see over 100 cm by wed falling at a rate of 30 cm per 12 hours I think i'm going to london tomorrow to help out, he said they are screaming for plows down there, Highway 401 is closed due to the weather and accidents just west of london! *_


----------



## CGM Inc.

close to "0" out this way......


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Same here!!


----------



## musclecarboy

Just woke up, good 8-10cm in Richmond Hill. Herrreeee weeee gooooo!


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

musclecarboy;1140507 said:


> Just woke up, good 8-10cm in Richmond Hill. Herrreeee weeee gooooo!


_*Be safe and happy plowing!Thumbs Up*_


----------



## musclecarboy

xll_VIPER_llx;1140508 said:


> _*Be safe and happy plowing!Thumbs Up*_


Thanks buddy. I hope my night is quick and easy because CET is plowing in "ground zero" and isn't too excited about a foot of snow.


----------



## heather lawn spray

xll_VIPER_llx;1140487 said:


> _*Just talked to 1 of my best friends in london and another in st thomas, roads are impassable and they have just over 50 cm and still coming down, He said they are under a warning that london to grand bend could see over 100 cm by wed falling at a rate of 30 cm per 12 hours I think i'm going to london tomorrow to help out, he said they are screaming for plows down there, Highway 401 is closed due to the weather and accidents just west of london! *_


Meanwhile in Kitchener there is less than a cm on the ground


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Just a salting run for us. most coverage we had was just south of finch at about 1 inch.
City doesn't seem to be moving fast on this one, alot of main streets are freezing up really nice right now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

heather lawn spray;1140513 said:


> Meanwhile in Kitchener there is less than a cm on the ground


Same here, feel like an idiot with the plow on, nice quiet run.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Same here...our sites along Finch and 400 had an inch tops...closer to the Queensway maybe a cm or two. We hit them hard...hopefully it will take care of what's yet to come.


----------



## Mr.Markus

King city radar shows the same images as last night about 7:00 pm. The East side of Toronto must be getting blasted.


----------



## heather lawn spray

King city is picking up London's snow


----------



## ff1221

Couple of inches here blowing hard, apparently the squall line is supposed to shift north, which means we'll end up getting what London and Goderich are getting.


----------



## Alpha Property

Thorold has less than an inch rite now....


----------



## McGaw

Holy h***. We're getting it up the ***.


----------



## Triple L

heather lawn spray;1140513 said:


> Meanwhile in Kitchener there is less than a cm on the ground


and Chad is loving life right now


----------



## rooferdave

got called to stouveville and newmarket last night prob 20-30 cms, lost reverse in my 94, just stopped home for a bite and back out, anyone know of a tranny for a 5.7 chev?


----------



## Jaynen

Lets see some pics from London.


----------



## B&E snowplowing

rooferdave;1140596 said:


> got called to stouveville and newmarket last night prob 20-30 cms, lost reverse in my 94, just stopped home for a bite and back out, anyone know of a tranny for a 5.7 chev?


What type of tranny do you have in the truck.... I have a 4L60E out of a 94 Suburban, it has roughly 110k on it.

How mechanically inclined are you, the tranny is good, but I was driving down to Toronto back in July, and a bar fell off a truck, I ran it over, It hit the tranny and cracked the housing.

If your able and your housing is good, and you need a 4L60E, your more then welcome to the one I have.

The price is excellent as well FREE.

If you can use it PM me, and we will work something out to get it to you asap.
Brian


----------



## McGaw

Ill post some in a few minutes


----------



## McGaw

Here's a few pictures. I finished blowing the driveway, shoveled the front steps, and there was another inch on the ground...
I've been working since about 6:30pm last night, haven't stopped until now, I'm taking a 30 minute break, and now I'm off to school to do a 5km run outside. I hope to god they aren't going to make us do that. 
The city plows hadn't even touched the roads as of 8 am. They just decided to declare a "snow day".

I took a couple pictures of a property I do.
You'll also find an attached photo of 4 guys who are waiting at Best Buy for a game that comes out tomorrow at 1200am. Haha. They're quit the guys to speak with. They've been waiting since 9 am yesterday

The third picture is of one of my salt boxes. Completely barried..


----------



## heather lawn spray

Kitchener

I can still see blades of grass and the pavement has a sugar dusting of cold snow on it. One third of the city is salted, the rest is just waiting for a real accumulation


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

And it's still coming down hard.
That's not a drift either. 2' to 3' ft drifts at the top of the escarpment .
Blowing so hard they pulled the municipal plows off the road.


----------



## Triple L

EcoGreen Serv;1140726 said:


> And it's still coming down hard.
> That's not a drift either. 2' to 3' ft drifts at the top of the escarpment .
> Blowing so hard they pulled the municipal plows off the road.


Wow thats alot of snow!

Mcgaw - I cant belive your going to school today... My highschool and college teachers knew if it was snowing, Chad wouldnt be showing up today... and the rare occasion that I did show up, they would never ask me to awnser any questions or do anything cause they knew I was out plowing all day and night... I had the coolest teachers ever tho i must admit...


----------



## giant

Just finished 3 consecutive runs in London, this place is a disaster, at least 2 or 3 ft already down and the snow is coming down harder than ever.....it's gonna be a long day or 2


----------



## TLG99

Not much going on in Hamilton/Stoney Creek....from zero to a light dusting at most.

Salted some priority properties, and thats about it. Good luck to the guys getting buried right now.

Stay safe!tymusic


----------



## rooferdave

finally in! I have to back to the roof this aft and then it looks like plowing again tonite! Yay! 3 hrs to sleep!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Just imagine what heart monitors would be registering in all this love/hate drama.I thing I'm gonna pitch a tv producer friend of mine for that reality show idea...


----------



## rooferdave

B&E snowplowing;1140644 said:


> What type of tranny do you have in the truck.... I have a 4L60E out of a 94 Suburban, it has roughly 110k on it.
> 
> How mechanically inclined are you, the tranny is good, but I was driving down to Toronto back in July, and a bar fell off a truck, I ran it over, It hit the tranny and cracked the housing.
> 
> If your able and your housing is good, and you need a 4L60E, your more then welcome to the one I have.
> 
> The price is excellent as well FREE.
> 
> If you can use it PM me, and we will work something out to get it to you asap.
> Brian


just checked, my paperweight has a 4L80E trans, anyone know the difference? Are they compatable?


----------



## heather lawn spray

rooferdave;1140811 said:


> just checked, my paperweight has a 4L80E trans, anyone know the difference? Are they compatable?


I think they are. Phone any trany shop. with the 2 VIN's of donor and recipient truck


----------



## PlatinumService

just woke up from a 4 hrs of sleep. was out for 14 hours last night just trying to keep up with walks and main roadways. didnt get near as much as newmarket though. 6 inches total i think


----------



## giant

BTW, If anyone's looking for an alternative to the Weather Network Site's suspect info and lame radar, the superior Weather Office site has a great radar that updates every 10 min:

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=ONT

On a side note, I was interviewed by the chick from the Weather Network at 5 or 6 during this mornings plow run, for the morning weather news, to talk about London getting burred. She was way too excited.


----------



## B&E snowplowing

Hey Dave,

I just sent you a PM. Sorry I didn't read your post first.

To answer your question....No you cannot use a 4L60E in place of a 4L80E. Yes they will bolt up, but from what I have been told you have to change the wiring harness and computer.

I got this info from a tranny shop, because I had a bad 4L60 and a brand new 4L80, and that is what I was told.

You decide and let me know if you want this tranny.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Triple L

I dont think you'd want to use a 4L60 inplace of a 4L80 myself... the 60's are much lighter duty and come in the half ton trucks...


----------



## musclecarboy

Isn't this a fun first storm! If its going to snow like crazy, it might as well keep coming and I'll get some loader work 

I almost smoked some stupid moron in an M3 beemer with summer pirelli P-zero's this morning... he couldn't make it up a tiny slope and just buried the gas and was sliding everywhere. Idiot


----------



## CGM Inc.

giant;1140846 said:


> BTW, If anyone's looking for an alternative to the Weather Network Site's suspect info and lame radar, the superior Weather Office site has a great radar that updates every 10 min:
> 
> http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=ONT
> 
> On a side note, I was interviewed by the chick from the Weather Network at 5 or 6 during this mornings plow run, for the morning weather news, to talk about London getting burred. She was way too excited.


cool! tymusic


----------



## musclecarboy

giant;1140846 said:


> BTW, If anyone's looking for an alternative to the Weather Network Site's suspect info and lame radar, the superior Weather Office site has a great radar that updates every 10 min:
> 
> http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=ONT
> 
> On a side note, I was interviewed by the chick from the Weather Network at 5 or 6 during this mornings plow run, for the morning weather news, to talk about London getting burred. She was way too excited.


I've been using the King City location for a while now... best part is it will show up and the animation works on iPhone!


----------



## CGM Inc.

have 5 yellow salt bins for sale......
No idea where they cam e from :waving:
Sitting at my shop for over a week now


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1141061 said:


> have 5 yellow salt bins for sale......
> No idea where they cam e from :waving:
> Sitting at my shop for over a week now


$50 for all 5. You drive em down (er up) too me. I'll buy breakfast.:waving:


----------



## Jaynen

musclecarboy;1140954 said:


> I've been using the King City location for a while now... best part is it will show up and the animation works on iPhone!


I had the blackberry bold, such a pos. Got an acer liquid and it runs anything and everything like a dream.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1141131 said:


> $50 for all 5. You drive em down (er up) too me. I'll buy breakfast.:waving:


LOL!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1141208 said:


> LOL!


You don't know what your missing............ ( the sex would've been great.)


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

HEY! !!

those are mine.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1141225 said:


> HEY! !!
> 
> those are mine.


Same deal......I'll double it if you bring the fiance.

Ok.. I'm going to bed now.........


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1141225 said:


> HEY! !!
> 
> those are mine.


Guess the rightful owner got in touch with me


----------



## CGM Inc.

While 1/2 the province was out plowing we put some more of the blades on


----------



## creativedesigns

Cedar Grounds;1141261 said:


> While 1/2 the province was out plowing we put some more of the blades on


Can't go wrong with Fisher plows & Ford trucks!


----------



## Grassman09

creativedesigns;1141314 said:


> Can't go wrong with Fisher plows & Ford trucks!


Or Dodge and GMC's with blizzards. Thumbs Up


----------



## Grassman09

Sundays forecast looks interesting light fluries 10cm


----------



## musclecarboy

Hey Guys....

Quick quote help. Yellow is parking, green is sidewalk. Plow and salt... per push price and seasonal. Thanks! (PM me if you don't want to post your estimate)


----------



## Jaynen

Finally hooked up the plow, was feelin a lil left out there for a bit.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

musclecarboy;1140954 said:


> I've been using the King City location for a while now... best part is it will show up and the animation works on iPhone!


Look in the apps store for "Canada Radar". Best $0.99 I ever spent. Anyone that doesnt have an iPhone is missing out on an amazing tool for snow plowing. Don't know how I ever lived without.


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1141403 said:


> Hey Guys....
> 
> Quick quote help. Yellow is parking, green is sidewalk. Plow and salt... per push price and seasonal. Thanks! (PM me if you don't want to post your estimate)


What its worth and what they will pay are two different things. Do you get to salt the lot? Why just the front and not the back?

If they tell you oh we don't want salt its prob not worth plowing. Go pick up a few driveways spend less time and prob make more money at it too. Will be icy as heck with the trucks from the back and all the cars driving over the lil snow events unless you will blade it under 5cms all the time. But that cost you more $$ and time.


----------



## Triple L

we'll defentially be plowing in the morning... got a good 2cm out there now... Here I was thinking I owned an insurance company not a plowing company.... piss me off


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1141562 said:


> we'll defentially be plowing in the morning... got a good 2cm out there now... Here I was thinking I owned an insurance company not a plowing company.... piss me off


Yeah who would have ever dreamed of plowing in Dec.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1141563 said:


> Yeah who would have ever dreamed of plowing in Dec.


Cedar Grounds.. :laughing:


----------



## Grassman09

Lynden-Jeff;1141499 said:


> Look in the apps store for "Canada Radar". Best $0.99 I ever spent. Anyone that doesnt have an iPhone is missing out on an amazing tool for snow plowing. Don't know how I ever lived without.


If you do not have black berry messenger you are missing out.


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

JD Dave;1141563 said:


> Yeah who would have ever dreamed of plowing in Dec.


I was hoping it wouldn't be until closer to Christmas. The longer the winter the more the salt mines jack up the price due to shortages.

KW is awesome, hardly any snow and its mostly fluff!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Grassman09;1141578 said:


> If you do not have black berry messenger you are missing out.


Thats what texts are for lol


----------



## Grassman09

Lynden-Jeff;1141582 said:


> Thats what texts are for lol


You cant send pictures or preview picture via text or voice files or files.. Guess that's what email is for right lol.. The 2 way radio bb's are slick but you have to wash your balls often.. Gets dirty and stops working.


----------



## JD Dave

rugbyinthesnow;1141580 said:


> I was hoping it wouldn't be until closer to Christmas. The longer the winter the more the salt mines jack up the price due to shortages.
> 
> KW is awesome, hardly any snow and its mostly fluff!


The mines don't actually change there prices for current customers, it's the the places that sell it just blame it on them.


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

YA I know that game, I did work pt loading trucks for a salt place while I was in school. I've heard both sides, "it cost's me more cause the mines charge more" and the " your boss is a greedy ***hat"


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

JD Dave;1141563 said:


> Yeah who would have ever dreamed of plowing in Dec.


Wow, Who'd have thunk it. 
That was a fun day that started at 4am. we're got about 60-70cm on the ground. Gotta love storms like this. Separates the Men from the boys. Plowed most 3 times since yesterday morning. I wonder what's going on in Collingwood. I think they must have got blasted. just south of 89. Pretty much nothing.. That's LES for you.

As of a 1/2 hour ago the couple of customers that went with Larry Lowballer and with his S10 and Snowbear plow still aren't done even once. :laughing:


----------



## snowman4

Creative what are your predictions for tonight? p.s. we're any of those trucks actually fords?! And I thought you finally saw the light in the Duramax and were going to switch over?


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1141587 said:


> You cant send pictures or preview picture via text or voice files or files.. Guess that's what email is for right lol.. The 2 way radio bb's are slick but you have to wash your balls often.. Gets dirty and stops working.


the simple fact of the delivered and read on BBM's make them by far the best thing ever... Once you use bbm, you'll hate going back to regular texts... expecially since bbm is unlimited writing not 160/ message

Well its a nice surprise to see all the snows stopped and I'm rolling out... See what breaks on the first run of the season LOL

Eco - Man 60-70cm is ********! Sounds like you guys did a good job tho


----------



## Chineau

What's with all the snow down south? Hardly any our way I saw someone talking about selling snow insurance I think I might have to promote this.


----------



## McGaw

I have my fingers crossed the snows done. Just taking a short break bwfore I head out in a truck to help my friends dad. 
We had to do a 5km run today, our professor said since its not very nice, hell only make us do 2.4. Lmao. So he got one of the bobcat drivers to drive 15 feet in front of us and plow the road for us while we ran behind him. It was quit the site...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

nice guy haha.

Good luck to everyone still dealing with this longass storm. Things are pretty much over now for us. Just finished salting, and the guys in the west are just finishing their plowing.

Night.


----------



## CGM Inc.

we can still see the grass out here :realmad:


----------



## GMC Driver

It was all over the map here too - some areas had only a cm or two, while others had considerably more. There wasn't alot of rhyme or reason as to what each area recieved - the bands were narrow and pesky.

Had some pushing to do, and alot of salting. Final touch ups are just being completed now. And of course a few first storm casulties that have to be addressd today,


----------



## heather lawn spray

0.5 cm cambridge
5 cm kitchener
more, west and north to Linwood


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver;1141868 said:


> It was all over the map here too - some areas had only a cm or two, while others had considerably more. There wasn't alot of rhyme or reason as to what each area recieved - the bands were narrow and pesky.
> 
> Had some pushing to do, and alot of salting. Final touch ups are just being completed now. And of course a few first storm casulties that have to be addressd today,


We had just salting, Stoney creek was bare and as you went closer to St Catharines the more there was, just not more than a cm. They were calling for 10 overnight but we got nothing.

I'm kinda glad


----------



## musclecarboy

Grassman09;1141539 said:


> What its worth and what they will pay are two different things. Do you get to salt the lot? Why just the front and not the back?
> 
> If they tell you oh we don't want salt its prob not worth plowing. Go pick up a few driveways spend less time and prob make more money at it too. Will be icy as heck with the trucks from the back and all the cars driving over the lil snow events unless you will blade it under 5cms all the time. But that cost you more $$ and time.


It's my friend that just bought the building and he wants plow and salting so it's clear for tenants


----------



## ff1221

Still blowing here, small accumulation, squalls are hit and miss.

RooferDave: I have a complete 94 2500 parts truck with a 4L80, good drive train, Body is completely Forked $150, glitch is you have to come get it.Let me know.


----------



## mafesto

Oakville hasn't had anything here really. I haven't had to do anything yet. I just went outside, and couldn't find a flake anywhere. 

I feel for you guys that got hit hard.

Going to throw the dog in the truck, grab a Timmies and check the route just to make sure.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Triple L;1141819 said:


> Eco - Man 60-70cm is ********! Sounds like you guys did a good job tho


Actually, This IS getting ********, snowed all night again.
It was tough but managed to keep up with it.

Voice mail was full at 5am from people "Who need to get to work but the guy who does their drive hasn't been there yet" :laughing: Who's too expensive now suckers payup

I may need a 2 yard stick if this keeps up
funny thing is, there's still next to nothing 15km south.


----------



## DeVries

Wow, now that's a pile of snow man. Hope it's light and fluffy for you.

Be safe out there.


----------



## Alpha Property

ff1221;1141904 said:


> Still blowing here, small accumulation, squalls are hit and miss.
> 
> RooferDave: I have a complete 94 2500 parts truck with a 4L80, good drive train, Body is completely Forked $150, glitch is you have to come get it.Let me know.


you have any pictures and more info on the truck? if he's not interested I could be.


----------



## JD Dave

EcoGreen Serv;1141968 said:


> Actually, This IS getting ********, snowed all night again.
> It was tough but managed to keep up with it.
> 
> Voice mail was full at 5am from people "Who need to get to work but the guy who does their drive hasn't been there yet" :laughing: Who's too expensive now suckers payup
> 
> I may need a 2 yard stick if this keeps up
> funny thing is, there's still next to nothing 15km south.


That's crazy. Having snow like that would put a very big smile on my face.


----------



## STRONGARM

Crazy amount of snow!! 

We've had nothing but 1 salt in the Burlington/Oakville area and I'm glad. We just bought a new sno-way v box salter with the dual motors and it broke down the first night. It comes up overload and jam on the controller. They say they have solved the problem by adding 15" to the inverted v to lessen the load on the belt but we'll see.

Looks like snow for Fri...what's everyone else looking at?


----------



## Mr.Markus

That is crazy..... they're estimating that London will have over a meter since Sunday night by the end of today. I got 2 saltings in.... :crying:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Well that was a nice sleep, in 1 hour increments with the phone ringing!!!

Hope everything went well.

244j's... great, but blew a hydro line, had the poly edges come off, and had a wing come clean off... don't even get how that happened, guy said he rubbed the curb and it sheared the bolts. Total was great to deal with though, came yesterday and went over the machines. I think they fixed everything.

2 snowblowers stopped working, brakes went on one of the trucks, and a motor started smoking and had to be replaced on a 8611lp.

Customers: didn't notice a thing, and I guess that's all that matters. I am glad I have very little plowing this year, I would have killed myself if I had 6 hours.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1142391 said:


> Total was great to deal with though, came yesterday and went over the machines. I think they fixed everything.


Total is great to deal with... sounds like you guys did a number on the 244's... Hopefully their broken in now...


----------



## giant

double post


----------



## giant

This storm has beaten me, my run of 25 houses took 8 hrs today, peppered with exciting events like getting my truck stuck twice in snow banks, and needing a tow because i slipped off a hillside lane. Enough already! I wont give up but my spirit is broken.

One custy (new this year) actually complained this morning that the plow was not scraping all the way to the driveway, wanted to know if i could scrape it down with a shovel - seriously


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1142391 said:


> Customers: didn't notice a thing, and I guess that's all that matters. I am glad I have very little plowing this year, I would have killed myself if I had 6 hours.


 that's all that matters at the end of the day!
I don't envy you for all that snow!
I'm booked for 5 hours plowing but I think I dump some sites on others


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm subbing all hourly and I have 78 hours between my trucks and machines already. Good first storm. Also just picked up another one for a S185 from PPM. It'll be nice to work with a fellow plowsiter.

Just got the call from my bobcat dealer that my new 10' box blade just arrived. I told him I'll come get it and to sell the other new one that he's been loaning me (see my pics) to my account. Anybody that owns a bobcat, get in touch with me because I'm good friends with the dealer and they are unbelievable when it comes to servicing a customer. Always cheaper than Matthews, always friendly when you walk in, and machines are looked after beautifully. I'd like to get some more people out there they deserve it.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pretty easy run for me, I plowed 4 times I think... Still having battery issues (see chevy truck section of plowsite) and I lost the cover off my pro-flo 2. $240 for a new one (it's a scrap of vynil with a rubber band!!!)


----------



## McGaw

I've been plowing since 6 am yesterday. Finally got sent home for a few hours. 
4 snowblowers broken, one plow pump broken, and down a few people. It's been a very interesting event.


----------



## cet

McGaw;1142698 said:


> I've been plowing since 6 am yesterday. Finally got sent home for a few hours.
> 4 snowblowers broken, one plow pump broken, and down a few people. It's been a very interesting event.


I feel sorry for you guys in London. I don't care if your hourly that's way too much snow.

My T7500 won't run. It goes any where from 30 seconds to 5 minutes and shuts off like you turned off the key. Changed the oil, both fuel filters and still no go. They think it is one of the sensors under the compressor. I guess they think I'm a mechanic and know what their talking about, LOL. I think I need to call the mobile Cat guys. Man I love winter.:realmad:


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1142827 said:


> . I think I need to call the mobile Cat guys. Man I love winter.:realmad:


Grab your ankles while youre at it LOL. I'd bet those guys are pricy


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1142834 said:


> Grab your ankles while youre at it LOL. I'd bet those guys are pricy


A machine that doesn't run costs even more....


----------



## creativedesigns

Cedar Grounds;1142861 said:


> A machine that doesn't run costs even more....


Especially when your engine dies on the salt truck!!! Bhahahaha....:laughing:


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1142861 said:


> A machine that doesn't run costs even more....


Yeah it's his GMC with a cat engine.

Chris, have you checked all the fusible links? LOL


----------



## goel

LOVE the yard stick picture.

Still looking for snow, lots of grass to be seen here. Can someone send a couple inches, just so we can fire the trucks up???

We have been out salting once in Guelph, nothing in Milton, 2 saltings in Waterdown so far this year.....


----------



## ff1221

Just getting absolutely hammered here right now, looks like London's squall line has shifted north, boatload of snow with winds gusting to 60K, welcome to Bruce County the home of horizontal snow. I'm headin to bed!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Exeter radar is showing it coming our way as well. Whatever is left of it.... probably another salting.

Cre...looks like you did a good job washing that truck....Clintar boss will be proud.


----------



## creativedesigns

Mr.Markus;1143005 said:


> Cre...looks like you did a good job washing that truck....Clintar boss will be proud.


Hey Mr. Markus, we even pressure washed our blowers & trimmers!

Grassman, I even used my HOTSY pressure washer to clean the equipment incase you forgot I had one.... :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

At office catching up on paperwork and its pretty wild up here tonite again.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Just came back from london! Holy hell its bad down there you london boys have got it bad, I did my part helping out people that couldn't do it on they're own...... worst event of the night was a little girl that tryed to pay me her own personal 5 bucks to do her driveway for her mom and after she left my truck to cross the street to her house a stupid @ss (wont add the rest) driver was driving like a idiot up and down the road and hit her leaving her facedown on the road, she badly bruised but up and walking, I was in a less fortunate area on trafalgar and i really felt bad for this little girl, she was just trying to do her mom a favor and had that happen to her. I took some pics and a couple of short vids which i will post shortly! I only wish we had that much snow down here!payup Mayor of london has declared a state of emergency in london, it was very erie seeing everything around you closed before 6 pm, 4 hours for cab, public transit pulled off the road 2 days in a row, between 12-15 buses per hour were getting stuck on city streets so they yanked them all, And i gotta be quite honest here..... all the guys i seen plowing in they're pick up trucks have done a much better job with they're contracts then the citys own drivers have even tryed to do, Veterens highway dont even exsist...... its a 90 khm 4 lane highway.... cant even find 1 lane or drive over 20khm . To all of our plowsite boys down there working like dogs right now i feel for ya, you dont have it easy at all!*_


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I just drove through woodstock, it is coming down like a *****, radio said they might get 15cm's tonight.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;1143429 said:


> I just drove through woodstock, it is coming down like a *****, radio said they might get 15cm's tonight.


Where do you find the energy to go galavanting through the night...esp during a snow storm?


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Pristine PM ltd;1143429 said:


> I just drove through woodstock, it is coming down like a *****, radio said they might get 15cm's tonight.


_*I hear ya there....... Going to london through woodstock there were quite a bit of black ice headed west, on the way home salt trucks seemed to be on top of it. *_


----------



## McGaw

Hey viper, I live off trafalger. Not the area you're talking about, a little farther west. We're still out. We're running 1 truck (2 plows are broken and waiting on parts), 1 skidsteer (the others broken), the voilvo l20, and we're gonna try to get finished by noon. Its been a long time...


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*As promised heres a few pics and a couple short vids, pictures were taken on marconi blvd and the quick vids were at wonderland and commissioners rd










*_


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Just a note that last pic was taken inside my truck and the snow is as high as the bottom of the window!
*_


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Sorry for the picture whoring lol
*_


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*And 1 last pic lol They are now saying that london could see another 15- 30 cm through wed!*_


----------



## CGM Inc.

What is that funny lookin white stuff on the ground? Haven't seen anything like that 
Looks like hard work to keep up with! Great job!


----------



## creativedesigns

Ottawa's calling for 35-40cm's Sunday!!! Jayman get ur backhoes ready, lol....


----------



## Jaynen

Thanks for postin the pics and vids.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1142834 said:


> Grab your ankles while youre at it LOL. I'd bet those guys are pricy


I bet their cheaper then a slip and fall.

I have had enough. The last couple of nights haven't been much but still full plows. People still like to call at 8 in the morning to see how I am. I was sleeping but I had to get up to answer the phone. 

Going to the shop to see if I can fix the Cat. Might be cheaper to go buy a new salter for the other truck.

Jon I hope my 3500 is working well for you, I cursed you a few times yesterday. :laughing:


----------



## Jaynen

I deffinatly need a set of detachable wings on my plow. I was thinkin of getting those pro wings. U got a pic of your wings Chad?


----------



## Triple L

Jaynen;1143823 said:


> I deffinatly need a set of detachable wings on my plow. I was thinkin of getting those pro wings. U got a pic of your wings Chad?


these is them....

http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/ezswitch

I'll sell you the entire plow complete if you'd like also, brand new rebuilt everything last year


----------



## Jaynen

Nah gonna switch up the truck and plow next year hopefully. Prolly gonna go with a 3/4 ton or 1 ton with a v blade with a trip edge. Thanks for the link and offer though.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Jaynen;1143753 said:


> Thanks for postin the pics and vids.


*Not a problem!:salute:*


----------



## Triple L

Jaynen;1143839 said:


> Nah gonna switch up the truck and plow next year hopefully. Prolly gonna go with a 3/4 ton or 1 ton with a v blade with a trip edge. Thanks for the link and offer though.


This ones comes with a harness and wiring for an 07-10 chevy 2500-3500... Once u put the wings on you'll be surprised how much you can push... I want another boss v for my 09 truck cause I use it for site checks and salt runs when were not in a hurry like today, and the V works much better as its almost like the plows not there... I always like having a plow on for site checks and salt runs cause I always end up touching up the drifting off the roofs or by the main enterance or something... Never fails if I don't have a plow on I'm like man, I coulda used it there for 1 or 2 passes instead of hammering the salt


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1143787 said:


> I bet their cheaper then a slip and fall.
> 
> I have had enough. The last couple of nights haven't been much but still full plows. People still like to call at 8 in the morning to see how I am. I was sleeping but I had to get up to answer the phone.
> 
> Going to the shop to see if I can fix the Cat. Might be cheaper to go buy a new salter for the other truck.
> 
> Jon I hope my 3500 is working well for you, I cursed you a few times yesterday. :laughing:


Hope you get it running.


----------



## Jaynen

Triple L;1143864 said:


> This ones comes with a harness and wiring for an 07-10 chevy 2500-3500... Once u put the wings on you'll be surprised how much you can push... I want another boss v for my 09 truck cause I use it for site checks and salt runs when were not in a hurry like today, and the V works much better as its almost like the plows not there... I always like having a plow on for site checks and salt runs cause I always end up touching up the drifting off the roofs or by the main enterance or something... Never fails if I don't have a plow on I'm like man, I coulda used it there for 1 or 2 passes instead of hammering the salt


Ya i'm still all over the place as to what setup I want. I'm hopin next year I'll have some money, but that prolly means cuttin back on golf


----------



## CGM Inc.

New home of Triple L's wheels

Was kind of surprised on how little snow you Guys have :waving:
Thought there is a lot more on the ground....maybe further north.


----------



## CGM Inc.

another afternoon project just arrived


----------



## creativedesigns

Cedar Grounds;1144016 said:


> another afternoon project just arrived


Thats cool Cedar!!! I started modifying a Chevy S-10 with frame notches & air-bag system with two compressors. But next summer Im goin full Co2 tank for my supply.


----------



## CGM Inc.

We got one side done on the 6500 dump, other side tomorrow.
More for better ride quality versus load capacity.
Rides like a board on wheels.....

The 5500 RAM might get some too since it is on it's knees when the salter is loaded.


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1144147 said:


> We got one side done on the 6500 dump, other side tomorrow.
> More for better ride quality versus load capacity.
> Rides like a board on wheels.....
> 
> The 5500 RAM might get some too since it is on it's knees when the salter is loaded.


How are they installed? Do you have to put a full compressor and tank etc to make them work? Or just set them to a pressure and they stay like that?

I know Chad speaks highly of them, maybe something u should look into for the spring....


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1144157 said:


> How are they installed? Do you have to put a full compressor and tank etc to make them work? Or just set them to a pressure and they stay like that?
> 
> I know Chad speaks highly of them, maybe something u should look into for the spring....


mount a bracket with bags and right now just a set pressure.
I have a compressor and remote on my RAM which is beautiful to run with a spreader!
Can't go wrong with them!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Just got an e-mail from one of my biggest clients if I want to plow in London........wonder why


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Cedar Grounds;1144201 said:


> Just got an e-mail from one of my biggest clients if I want to plow in London........wonder why


How much can he take? I'd be more than happy to run down with trucks and/or loaders. I know they're trying to dig out like crazy. If anyone knows anyone down there that needs extra iron, let me know! 647 225 9170


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Jaynen;1143823 said:


> I deffinatly need a set of detachable wings on my plow. I was thinkin of getting those pro wings. U got a pic of your wings Chad?


I have an extra set I can sell you. Get in touch

Several days ago there was a discussion about the snoway blades between triple L and myself, to update, I broke a weld the other night. Caught a manhole and the weld split. So Triple L was right.

I was however able to weld it and be back onsite within 45 minutes and chewed snoway a new one the following morning. I have just been informed that my complete new blade is on its way up from wisconsin with the changes made to correct all the problems I have had. I should mention this blade is 2 years old and just like that they are replacing it for free. They aknowledge the issues and stand behind their product. Anything designed from ground up will always have issues not caught in a simulated 'testing' environment. To me, the increased productivity and customer support is worth the minor headaches. If I was missing events, I might feel differently.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1144216 said:


> How much can he take? I'd be more than happy to run down with trucks and/or loaders. I know they're trying to dig out like crazy. If anyone knows anyone down there that needs extra iron, let me know! 647 225 9170


he offered me the annual contract! he also knows that it is far for us. 2.5 hours....no way Ray! I could take it and sub it out to someone reliable I from on here. It is close to 3 acres, just to small to do something properly.

If someone is interested to do it for me please PM me....

I do a lot more than just grass and snow for them. Building maintenace and dealing with contractors, etc.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Cedar Grounds;1144272 said:


> he offered me the annual contract! he also knows that it is far for us. 2.5 hours....no way Ray! I could take it and sub it out to someone reliable I from on here. It is close to 3 acres, just to small to do something properly.
> 
> If someone is interested to do it for me please PM me....
> 
> I do a lot more than just grass and snow for them. Building maintenace and dealing with contractors, etc.


OH, I see, I thought he just needed help with this crazy storm. I'd make a run to anywhere if I could pull extra hours when its not snowing here.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1144282 said:


> OH, I see, I thought he just needed help with this crazy storm. I'd make a run to anywhere if I could pull extra hours when its not snowing here.


I would do that too without a secong thought.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Interesting work day.... One of my plow drivers operates my equipment and works with me on a daily basis. We were working inside today and he stopped answering me when we building a wall. I yelled his name and he didn't respond. I looked over at him and he was completely rigid (like he'd been tasered) leaning against a wall. We called 911 and laid him down on the ground. Scarborough's fire/EMS service was there in minutes, stabalized him and took him to the hospital. Excellent group of guys, Great job in avoiding what could have been much much worse. 

My driver is in the hospital now undergoing tests. The doctor believes it was a heart attack, but he is ok, awake, and full use of his body thankfully. Just extremely tired and feeling sick.

I'll have to scold him though, this is a very bad time to have heart attacks as we're expecting snow on Friday and Sunday. Anyone know a good driver that doesn't already have work in the GTA?


----------



## greywynd

I may know someone...he's a younger guy, can run anything.....but as I said, younger. Tends to get bored after a few days of doing the same sort of thing. I can see if he's available for a short stretch if you want though, not sure what he's doing these days.


----------



## McGaw

London almost abck to normal now. I came in this morning at about 9, and just woke up at 8. Sounds like we've got all of the trucks, and loader fixed so we can run at full strength. Just gotta do the cleanups of everything, clean all of the drifts. 
Cedar Grounds, I'm sending you a pm right now.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Not my night tonight... think Im going to go to bed and just get up early..

1 - decided to to move the truck with the ebling... check everything over and plug it in.. drove it infront of the plaza, near a nice bright light... in out up down. down? up? done? [email protected]! fluid all over the side of the building. Call dave :laughing:
we figured it out. next..

2 - cleanup.. go into my hydro room to get some supplies to clean up the mess...
looking around looking around.. I know I have some stuff here. BOOM! power goes out.. Im in the danger zone.. rakes, shovels, paintcans, ladders.. complete darkness felt my way out finally.
got a few things and started cleaning up... shined the truck lights on the mess and got it looking good. Ok looks good, looks like the power came back on time to go in... 

3 - this is one all about learning - that the 99 dodge ram is capable of allowing you to lock the keys in it while its running... how interesting a fact.  guess where the spare keys are? in the store.... and the store keys? on the arm rest.! yep so coat hanger, 10 mins - 20 mins.. bingo back in action. 

4 - get into the store.. oh ya the power went off, and so all 11 machines i had running, are now back at square 1. yawn! 


well atleast the beer is cold.  have a good night.


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;1143372 said:


> At office catching up on paperwork and its pretty wild up here tonite again.


Its pretty wild up there tonight and this afternoon, I left there around 6:30. I had to go to Orillia today. I would have said hi but had your # on the pc.. Have fun dunno how you guys deal with that snow.


----------



## Triple L

Wow Dean that dosent sound like a fun day at all!

Those tires look good on that 2500hd Stefan..


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1144657 said:


> Not my night tonight... think Im going to go to bed and just get up early..
> 
> 1 - decided to to move the truck with the ebling... check everything over and plug it in.. drove it infront of the plaza, near a nice bright light... in out up down. down? up? done? [email protected]! fluid all over the side of the building. Call dave :laughing:
> we figured it out. next..
> 
> 2 - cleanup.. go into my hydro room to get some supplies to clean up the mess...
> looking around looking around.. I know I have some stuff here. BOOM! power goes out.. Im in the danger zone.. rakes, shovels, paintcans, ladders.. complete darkness felt my way out finally.
> got a few things and started cleaning up... shined the truck lights on the mess and got it looking good. Ok looks good, looks like the power came back on time to go in...
> 
> 3 - this is one all about learning - that the 99 dodge ram is capable of allowing you to lock the keys in it while its running... how interesting a fact.  guess where the spare keys are? in the store.... and the store keys? on the arm rest.! yep so coat hanger, 10 mins - 20 mins.. bingo back in action.
> 
> 4 - get into the store.. oh ya the power went off, and so all 11 machines i had running, are now back at square 1. yawn!
> 
> well atleast the beer is cold.  have a good night.


Well at least it's not snowing. Still can't figure out why it leaked there.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1144228 said:


> I have an extra set I can sell you. Get in touch
> 
> Several days ago there was a discussion about the snoway blades between triple L and myself, to update, I broke a weld the other night. Caught a manhole and the weld split. So Triple L was right.
> 
> I was however able to weld it and be back onsite within 45 minutes and chewed snoway a new one the following morning. I have just been informed that my complete new blade is on its way up from wisconsin with the changes made to correct all the problems I have had. I should mention this blade is 2 years old and just like that they are replacing it for free. They aknowledge the issues and stand behind their product. Anything designed from ground up will always have issues not caught in a simulated 'testing' environment. To me, the increased productivity and customer support is worth the minor headaches. If I was missing events, I might feel differently.


All I have to say to that is WOW!!! I cannot belive their giving you a new blade! Its such a long story but basically I said I'd trade my rev in for a mega V no questions asked and I didnt want a refund and they still said F you... I have nothing but bad things to say about snoway but it seems like they're finally catching on... Good luck with the new plow, man I still cant belive they're doing that for you...


----------



## creativedesigns

McGaw;1144586 said:


> London almost abck to normal now. I came in this morning at about 9, and just woke up at 8. Sounds like we've got all of the trucks, and loader fixed so we can run at full strength. Just gotta do the cleanups of everything, clean all of the drifts.


TWN for London is calling for 5cm events everyday of the week from Sunday onward...

I cant wait for our 45cm in Ottawa Sunday thru Monday! Thumbs Up


----------



## McGaw

Lol, I'm looking forward to it cre


----------



## gary snow

Meaford Ontario Canada has about 4' of snow,,,I am bragging now,,My son Wayne,,man he was taught by the best to be the best ,lol sorry guys ,,I had to say it!!!! Wayne is 3rd generation here,legal bout 4 years now,,,,good locals never bothered us before he had a licence(off the road by 6A.M),lol,no licence eh!!!,,I spent the extra money ,got the proper coverage,give him a list and voila!!!!!!! Snow plow operator extreme!!! 4'(feet) of snow and Snow Squalls happening at present,Thank you God!!!!!,Georgian Bay squalls just keep coming,an comeing,an coming,man I ain't seen this much snow fall continually and so deep in a long time,/99 GMC3500/Boss Plow,23 year old at the wheel!!!!!,,Raison Pie to my son Wayne Pallister,,,,,,,,,YES,,,, I am Bragging!!!!!!!Since/1977


----------



## rooferdave

well I finally get a chance to sleep no plowing only roofing to do for a few days, and here I am since 4 am wide awake! Anyone else get messed up like this after events? Oh and besides fretting about all the stuff that goes with owning a business


----------



## mafesto

I feel your pain Dave. We still haven't had any snow yet, but the anticipation is killing me. I'm watching you guys in the surrounding areas work your a$$es off and am sitting on the edge of my chair wating for the storms to come here. I'm fretting that i'll sleep in when a storm hits haha. It's just nerves, it'll go away once we finally pop this season's cherry.


----------



## schmol

creativedesigns;1144741 said:


> TWN for London is calling for 5cm events everyday of the week from Sunday onward...
> 
> I cant wait for our 45cm in Ottawa Sunday thru Monday! Thumbs Up


They have already cut that number in half :realmad: 15-20cm now.


----------



## cet

Why is it all the guys that want snow never get any. We went 3 nights in a row and now I've spent the last 2 days trying to get a truck running. Bought a new salter last night that's going on my 6500. Enough of not having back up equipment.

Dave go to the Dr. and get a few sleeping pills. I never believed in it but for the past 3 years I might take 5 a winter. I use to use gravol but the Dr. said that was dumb and the sleeping pills were much better. She gave me 30 and I still have some. That was 5 years worth for me, LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

sun is not shinin here

here is the scanned copy of that quote you guys wanted to see.

your welcome. Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1145213 said:


> Why is it all the guys that want snow never get any. We went 3 nights in a row and now I've spent the last 2 days trying to get a truck running. Bought a new salter last night that's going on my 6500. Enough of not having back up equipment.
> 
> Dave go to the Dr. and get a few sleeping pills. I never believed in it but for the past 3 years I might take 5 a winter. I use to use gravol but the Dr. said that was dumb and the sleeping pills were much better. She gave me 30 and I still have some. That was 5 years worth for me, LOL


I drink 1 beer.  done


----------



## CGM Inc.

This is how the bags look like installed.
Pretty simple except for taking the tires off.
Nuts are tight like hell.....


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1145213 said:


> Why is it all the guys that want snow never get any. We went 3 nights in a row and now I've spent the last 2 days trying to get a truck running. Bought a new salter last night that's going on my 6500. Enough of not having back up equipment.
> 
> Dave go to the Dr. and get a few sleeping pills. I never believed in it but for the past 3 years I might take 5 a winter. I use to use gravol but the Dr. said that was dumb and the sleeping pills were much better. She gave me 30 and I still have some. That was 5 years worth for me, LOL


I figured you'd buy one. What did you get?


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1145232 said:


> sun is not shinin here
> 
> here is the scanned copy of that quote you guys wanted to see.
> 
> your welcome. Thumbs Up


Thanks for posting that Dean

You musta downsized that sucker mega time in order to post it up.... Its super blurry when printed out...

Either that or the computer guy himself has a dinosaur scanner 
They always say, the mechanics car never starts, the plumbers house has leaky taps, the landscaper has the worst lawn, ect. ect.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1145213 said:


> Why is it all the guys that want snow never get any. We went 3 nights in a row and now I've spent the last 2 days trying to get a truck running. Bought a new salter last night that's going on my 6500. Enough of not having back up equipment.
> 
> Dave go to the Dr. and get a few sleeping pills. I never believed in it but for the past 3 years I might take 5 a winter. I use to use gravol but the Dr. said that was dumb and the sleeping pills were much better. She gave me 30 and I still have some. That was 5 years worth for me, LOL


Maybe you should try wanting snow then. You get that truck running?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Finally got my professional grade snow shovels 
What a PITA......


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Watch you fuel tanks fellas...esp on the bigger trucks!!! 

We had our completely syphoned after they were all filled and parked. 

They must have jumped our gate and got into the yard.

Whoever it is better hope I dont catch them!!!

We're installing anti-syphon tubes now.

Tank locks can be easily pry'd off apparantly.


----------



## DeVries

What did you expect with fuel in the pre recession price category. 

With no rhym or reason, it's not like we have had a hurricane or anything.


----------



## greywynd

JohnnyRoyale;1145569 said:


> Watch you fuel tanks fellas...esp on the bigger trucks!!!
> 
> We had our completely syphoned after they were all filled and parked.
> 
> They must have jumped our gate and got into the yard.
> 
> Whoever it is better hope I dont catch them!!!
> 
> We're installing anti-syphon tubes now.
> 
> Tank locks can be easily pry'd off apparantly.


With the cost of fuel that will hurt, and become even more common. Sadly it's the time of year that people will be looking for fuel for furnaces, and with the price it's got to, I suspect we'll see more of this sort of stuff happening.

I just realized I forgot to get my tank refilled at the end of last winter's heating season, was going to turn the furnace on last night and realized I'm down to almost an 1/8th of a tank. :crying:

I bet this is gonna hurt.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1145569 said:


> Watch you fuel tanks fellas...esp on the bigger trucks!!!
> 
> We had our completely syphoned after they were all filled and parked.
> 
> They must have jumped our gate and got into the yard.
> 
> Whoever it is better hope I dont catch them!!!
> 
> We're installing anti-syphon tubes now.
> 
> Tank locks can be easily pry'd off apparantly.


They always find a way. I've heard of them drilling a hole in the tank to drain it, that's just mean.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1145251 said:


> This is how the bags look like installed.
> Pretty simple except for taking the tires off.
> Nuts are tight like hell.....


I've never seen them mounted to the springs before....mine are mounted to the axle. Huh... didn't know there were different ways.


----------



## creativedesigns

I know the Ford trucks have a restrictor ball, so nothing can be inserted down the tube. (CET....another incentive to buying Fords  )


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1145670 said:


> I've never seen them mounted to the springs before....mine are mounted to the axle. Huh... didn't know there were different ways.


My other set is on the axle too. same difference IMO, simple install that way not much on the creeper.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1145569 said:


> Watch you fuel tanks fellas...esp on the bigger trucks!!!
> 
> We had our completely syphoned after they were all filled and parked.
> 
> They must have jumped our gate and got into the yard.
> 
> Whoever it is better hope I dont catch them!!!
> 
> We're installing anti-syphon tubes now.
> 
> Tank locks can be easily pry'd off apparantly.


And now you have to make sure they didn't take anything else. Best of luck.

BTW Creative, I don't think he was talking about pickups.


----------



## cet

Trucks not running, well it runs and shuts off when it wants. Being towed tomorrow. Most likely engine speed sensor but who knows.

I bought my friends 4 yards stainless hydro that's going on the 6500 tomorrow. In this business you need to have back up and that will be it.

Went to plow a new site today. Never seen it and when I showed up the people there went for coffee. Lets just say their brand new flower bed is now part of the snow bank. Wiped it clean to the topsoil. Maybe next time I email them 6 weeks early for me to have a look at it they will respond. 2' of snow and I couldn't see a thing. 

I was sent yesterday to plow another place they left off the contract. It looked like a place Alaska Boss would do. 18" of snow and all in the bush. I was there 45 min and it was actually fun. I'm just to dumb or tired to take pics. I must say I love the new Boss Plow.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Nothing else besides a loader is parked in that yard. And you're right I wasn't referring to Fords...they're parked inside.


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;1145569 said:


> Watch you fuel tanks fellas...esp on the bigger trucks!!!
> 
> We had our completely siphoned after they were all filled and parked.
> 
> They must have jumped our gate and got into the yard.
> 
> Whoever it is better hope I dont catch them!!!
> 
> We're installing anti-syphon tubes now.
> 
> Tank locks can be easily pry'd off apparantly.


I just siphoned mine twice on my 7500. It you want a nice mix of fuel and water I have 12, 5 gallon jugs they can have. It was pretty easy to do.


----------



## cet

creativedesigns;1145682 said:


> I know the Ford trucks have a restrictor ball, so nothing can be inserted down the tube. (CET....another incentive to buying Fords  )


Send me a F650 Cre, I have a nice salter for it. Just make sure it's an automatic.


----------



## schrader

Wow, we have 80cm on the ground in Collingwood, non stop since Friday morning, the winds made for some nice eight foot high drift on Sunday and Monday. Sun came out yesterday looked good, woke up at one this morning to find 30cm of snow. This has been one hell of a long week and the is more snow and wind coming. I looked at the hour meter on the 6420 when I finished today, put on 96 hours since friday morning. Off to bed tired.
Corey


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1145752 said:


> BTW Creative, I don't think he was talking about pickups.


Yea, I know he was talkin' about the Eagles.....


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1145782 said:


> Trucks not running, well it runs and shuts off when it wants. Being towed tomorrow. Most likely engine speed sensor but who knows.
> 
> I bought my friends 4 yards stainless hydro that's going on the 6500 tomorrow. In this business you need to have back up and that will be it.
> 
> Went to plow a new site today. Never seen it and when I showed up the people there went for coffee. Lets just say their brand new flower bed is now part of the snow bank. Wiped it clean to the topsoil. Maybe next time I email them 6 weeks early for me to have a look at it they will respond. 2' of snow and I couldn't see a thing.
> 
> I was sent yesterday to plow another place they left off the contract. It looked like a place Alaska Boss would do. 18" of snow and all in the bush. I was there 45 min and it was actually fun. I'm just to dumb or tired to take pics. I must say I love the new Boss Plow.


Hopefully it's something very simple. Your BB has a camera, just email them to yourself. I would like to see pics of the back country.


----------



## JD Dave

schrader;1145859 said:


> Wow, we have 80cm on the ground in Collingwood, non stop since Friday morning, the winds made for some nice eight foot high drift on Sunday and Monday. Sun came out yesterday looked good, woke up at one this morning to find 30cm of snow. This has been one hell of a long week and the is more snow and wind coming. I looked at the hour meter on the 6420 when I finished today, put on 96 hours since friday morning. Off to bed tired.
> Corey


That's crazy. We have snow only tractors that are 6 years old and only have 400 hrs on them.


----------



## Moto52

creativedesigns;1145682 said:


> I know the Ford trucks have a restrictor ball, so nothing can be inserted down the tube. (CET....another incentive to buying Fords  )


I guess all fords don't have it because I have syphoned my tank a few times over the years from getting bad fuel.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I know the higher end F150 has it, but not F350's.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1145899 said:


> Hopefully it's something very simple. Your BB has a camera, just email them to yourself. I would like to see pics of the back country.


It's called real lazy. The one long road with 2 turn arounds I did at noon and still didn't take picks.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1146042 said:


> It's called real lazy. The one long road with 2 turn arounds I did at noon and still didn't take picks.


I wouldn't call you lazy, just different priorities.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Had a problem with fuel going missing too. Seemed to stop after I left a 5 gal Jerry can in the back of the truck. Top half fuel bottom half sodium brine!!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1146115 said:


> Had a problem with fuel going missing too. Seemed to stop after I left a 5 gal Jerry can in the back of the truck. Top half fuel bottom half sodium brine!!!


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1146115 said:


> Had a problem with fuel going missing too. Seemed to stop after I left a 5 gal Jerry can in the back of the truck. Top half fuel bottom half sodium brine!!!


That could explain why Cet's truck isn't running right.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Is anyone salting their lots before the light snow thats expected in the morning?


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;1146501 said:


> Is anyone salting their lots before the light snow thats expected in the morning?


If its any consolation to you John we are lol. Some of my Milton stuff has residual from a streamer that just covered Milton from James snow westward nothing east of that.

Others said they were gonna go out in the AM. Supposed to start snowing at 5am.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JohnnyRoyale;1146501 said:


> Is anyone salting their lots before the light snow thats expected in the morning?


I have a truck out spreading salt now.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

We're heading out for 3 AM. 

Our commercial/industrial stuff is pretty tight and we can get them done relatively quickly with a couple trucks out. 

Our schools are on a will call basis...first called-first served

It can get pretty crazy when the phone starts ringing at 6 AM and we have to cover 40 sites in a couple of hours. 

I still need another DZ driver if anyone knows of one looking for P/T on call work.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Trace amounts here, I was surprised that residual thawrocks kept it clean. I have a competitor that blasts the salt to it and his lots were covered.Another quiet run.YAWN!


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1146501 said:


> Is anyone salting their lots before the light snow thats expected in the morning?


We where thinking about our Brampton sites but everything got moved out to late AM to start. That would be pushing it a little to much. Would have loved a pre application and be done with it.


----------



## heather lawn spray

JohnnyRoyale;1146501 said:


> Is anyone salting their lots before the light snow thats expected in the morning?


Yup

Put out at 22:00
back in by 04:30
Just woke up again


----------



## DeVries

Nope, bare and dry here, looks like we won't get anything till about 10. You guys will be getting it before 8 by the looks of the readr.

Sunday has been downgraded for us from 10cm's to 5cm's.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Here is my son playing football in Florida this week 
Representing Canada at Pop Warner


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;1146672 said:


> Here is my son playing football in Florida this week
> Representing Canada at Pop Warner


That's great, and he looks like he's the QB also. You must be proud.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1146674 said:


> That's great, and he looks like he's the QB also. You must be proud.


Yes he is the QB and we are very proud parents!
First Canadian Team to attend Pop Warner tymusic


----------



## musclecarboy

Sunday looks like rain/snow then a low of -10 the next day. Fun!


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1146703 said:


> Yes he is the QB and we are very proud parents!
> First Canadian Team to attend Pop Warner tymusic


Very nice, I'd be proud also. I'm guessing he got his athletic ability from his mom.


----------



## JD Dave

Hey Chad can you pic these up for me I go tthe guy down to $200. LOL http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/showthread.php?t=400046


----------



## CGM Inc.

Snow war has started!
Pickup Dude versus Loader Gentleman.

Good morning

Sending 3 pickup trucks and a shoveller to scrap 2.5 inches of ice was a waste of time and money, to say the least, it looked funny.

Your property requires large equipment, loader backhoes, tractors etc.
which we have been using day and night. We are 1000 times bigger and more capable to deal with this situation. He spent an hour and a bit and you wouldn't know that he wasn't there. 

2.5 acre property.....


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1146786 said:


> Very nice, I'd be proud also. I'm guessing he got his athletic ability from his mom.


I was on travel to Canada back and forth for a year when he was "made" not 100% certain if he is my son if you refer to that :laughing:
I have a faithful wife, he is mine and has my abilities....
That's why he always argues with his mother


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1146824 said:


> Hey Chad can you pic these up for me I go tthe guy down to $200. LOL http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/showthread.php?t=400046


LOL, they still got over 10K more driving on them then myn... And like you said, Nobody wants US trucks in Canada, making thier resale in Canada suck 

Buy Canadian Dave tymusic


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Get ready everyone!!!! This one has a mind of her own. The models have been all over the place... Now the guessers (NOAA) have the storm tracking more south..... Looks like some interesting weather ahead !!!


----------



## PlatinumService

Hope everyone is doing good.... we had a company replacing the sidewalk outside and they cut the rogers line...no internet or cable. it was awful i felt so unprepared for the latest snow that came. i made the wife go grab an i phone just to get the radar. it was a busy one the past few days with light LES. seems like alot of others were even busier. Have fun this year everybody and keep safe.


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1146892 said:


> Snow war has started!
> Pickup Dude versus Loader Gentleman.
> 
> Good morning
> 
> Sending 3 pickup trucks and a shoveller to scrap 2.5 inches of ice was a waste of time and money, to say the least, it looked funny.
> 
> Your property requires large equipment, loader backhoes, tractors etc.
> which we have been using day and night. We are 1000 times bigger and more capable to deal with this situation. He spent an hour and a bit and you wouldn't know that he wasn't there.
> 
> 2.5 acre property.....


If they are so proficient in what they do, why did someone have to be called out to the site to complete the job if they are 1000x better.


----------



## CGM Inc.

is this another repeat of last winter for Mississauga......
Continuous downgrading of storms 

Anyone know of a "pet friendly" ice melter? Landscapers Choice is not good enough for the 4 legged ones


----------



## PlatinumService

Cedar Grounds;1147443 said:


> is this another repeat of last winter for Mississauga......
> Continuous downgrading of storms
> 
> Anyone know of a "pet friendly" ice melter? Landscapers Choice is not good enough for the 4 legged ones


how about salt?


----------



## Grassman09

PlatinumService;1147491 said:


> how about salt?


Try walking barefoot on salt for a wile outside then report back a day or later in the day. I think u will change your mind.

Why do you say you cannot stall the tractor? You must have a different trans in the one you use. Ours you can stall no matter what gear you are in they are not a full hydrostatic trans.


----------



## PlatinumService

Grassman09;1147494 said:


> Try walking barefoot on salt for a wile outside then report back a day or later in the day. I think u will change your mind.
> 
> Why do you say you cannot stall the tractor? You must have a different trans in the one you use. Ours you can stall no matter what gear you are in they are not a full hydrostatic trans.


 i will admit i didnt think it would be for their paws but for toxicty if they were to eat itso i figured salt is a natural choice.(pun intended) lol

I was commenting about your driving skills


----------



## JD Dave

PlatinumService;1147509 said:


> i will admit i didnt think it would be for their paws but for toxicty if they were to eat itso i figured salt is a natural choice.(pun intended) lol
> 
> I was commenting about your driving skills


I got your joke. You can't stall it in A.


----------



## cet

Well hopefully this will take care of some of the stress. Haven't gotten the T7500 fixed yet so I figured we better get the C6500 up and running with a salter.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1147544 said:


> I got your joke. You can't stall it in A.


If u put the tractor in park but keep it in forward or reverse you have to move it back to neutral and then to forward or reverse. That normal?

Do the Premiums have a trans where you do not need a clutch all the time?


----------



## PlatinumService

Grassman09;1147550 said:


> If u put the tractor in park but keep it in forward or reverse you have to move it back to neutral and then to forward or reverse. That normal?
> 
> Do the Premiums have a trans where you do not need a clutch all the time?


what tractor are you running? a 6430 premium?


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1147550 said:


> If u put the tractor in park but keep it in forward or reverse you have to move it back to neutral and then to forward or reverse. That normal?
> 
> Do the Premiums have a trans where you do not need a clutch all the time?


Yes normal and it will also do it your messing with the clutch to much. Boy you must have stalled it quite a few times already. I have some student driver magnets if you want to borrow them?


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1147548 said:


> Well hopefully this will take care of some of the stress. Haven't gotten the T7500 fixed yet so I figured we better get the C6500 up and running with a salter.


That's a sharp looking truck!! Can't go wrong with a GMC and a Deere.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1147548 said:


> Well hopefully this will take care of some of the stress. Haven't gotten the T7500 fixed yet so I figured we better get the C6500 up and running with a salter.


Hey hey that thing is a beaut!! Polish it all up that thing will stop traffic. Cat 3126 or something like that right?


----------



## cet

It has a 3126 with a 6 speed. It was a friends salter that quit the business last year. It has only been out twice so it was a win win for both of us. I needed something in a hurry and it was there.

I imagine it will be on a full run tonight with the temp going to -4.


----------



## PlatinumService

that is a beauty truck. does it have a full plow route with that big boss on the front?


----------



## cet

Full plow route, LOL, no plow route. Last year it salted 15 minutes and plowed 90 minutes. The plow was a bonus. It is there to do 1 place on hwy 48 if it gets blown in so bad the pick up can't do it. I bought the truck to be a full time salt truck and then on Oct. 29 last year I lost 13 places I thought I had and 10 schools so it sat the entire winter. This year I spent the money in the fall to have the hydraulics put on and thought it could be for emergencies. I just didn't expect the ***** to hit the fan so early. It is a good truck. I used it is the summer for a reno I did. Hauling garbage to the dump. I think it will be the last manual truck I get though.

When I bought the truck I was on ebay looking for Smartlocks. This thing comes up and next thing I know I'm off to Ohio.:laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1147548 said:


> Well hopefully this will take care of some of the stress. Haven't gotten the T7500 fixed yet so I figured we better get the C6500 up and running with a salter.


What size spreader is that? I have a sibling of that truck too but as automatic


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1147600 said:


> When I bought the truck I was on ebay looking for Smartlocks. This thing comes up and next thing I know I'm off to Ohio.:laughing:


Shocking, doesn't sound like you at all!! LOL


----------



## cet

It's between 4 and 4.5. Looks the same as my Swenson and it's a 4.4

Automatic would be nice but this one was too good to pass up.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1147561 said:


> That's a sharp looking truck!! Can't go wrong with a GMC and a Deere.


If you have another as a back up! Who makes the 7500 that he's having problems with Dave? 

Nice truck Chris. Did you end up speaking to Brad about your 7500?


----------



## Grassman09

PlatinumService;1147556 said:


> what tractor are you running? a 6430 premium?


I wish. Just a 6430.



JD Dave;1147560 said:


> Yes normal and it will also do it your messing with the clutch to much. Boy you must have stalled it quite a few times already. I have some student driver magnets if you want to borrow them?


LOL No I'm okay I did fine in Rush hour traffic down steeles in Milton didn't stall it out on the road yet. So far only stalled it 3 times.


----------



## cet

I never got a hold of Brad, I phoned but no answer. Not sure it could be fixed without a scanner. I have talked to Galloway, Newmarket Truck Centre, Too Box and a head tech for Cat that had to leave because he has MS. They all said the same thing, without a scanner it would be a complete guessing game. 3 days of guessing was enough for me. Between the GMC and the Deere you don't want to know how much I have spent in the last 3 months. At least I have another truck running and I have been in this game long enough to know that you need at least 1 extra piece of equipment collecting dust just for this problem. My 09 sits for plowing back up just in case.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1147679 said:


> If you have another as a back up! Who makes the 7500 that he's having problems with Dave?
> 
> Nice truck Chris. Did you end up speaking to Brad about your 7500?


Listen Ford boy.


----------



## PlatinumService

everything was melted and black this morning anyone else have this?


----------



## ff1221

PlatinumService;1147955 said:


> everything was melted and black this morning anyone else have this?


Same here, the hardpack on the roads started falling apart so the town plows went aroud and rolled it into all the driveways, so I guess I've got a date with 120 driveways this morning!Thumbs Up


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Just got back from a site check and spot salt. Very heavy freezing fog this am in the tropics. In parts could only see 15' in front of the truck and actually lost the ditch banks for a min....

Well boys get ready for a big one is headed your way.... I don't knkow what EC Weather network is thinking. Where is the pre warning for anyone at least for the potential heavy snow and cold cold wind...


----------



## JD Dave

Above freezing south of the 401. Waiting for day break to see if it stays that way. Would like some snow to make sure all the equipment is up to par.


----------



## CGM Inc.

temperature never dropped that much!


----------



## DeVries

Orangeville and north will get a lot of snow by the looks of it. Here in the peninsula we will probably get rain, maybe a salting later in the day but looks like about it.

Wonder what ole Skully has to say about this one


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1147561 said:


> That's a sharp looking truck!! Can't go wrong with a GMC and a Deere.


Agreed, very nice truck....

We got a winter storm watch in effect :crying:

10-15 for sunday....


----------



## Alpha Property

its gunna be too warm, calling for all rain in niagara falls


----------



## cet

I salted everything, no more of these guessing games. I don't have a crystal ball and if it freezes at day break there is no way to get to all my places that fast. Better safe then sorry. The temp here was right at zero to -1.

I guess it all depends on how much salt you had sitting in the lots already.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Thumbs Up Thumbs Up
should have done the same


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Looking at the Cadillac, Mi. radar I think its gonna be all rain south of Hwy.401:crying:


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1148064 said:


> Agreed, very nice truck....
> 
> We got a winter storm watch in effect :crying:
> 
> 10-15 for sunday....


Not just 10-15, but 10-15 of wet and heavy!


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1147561 said:


> Can't go wrong with a GMC and a Deere.


...where have I heard that before?


----------



## musclecarboy

I salted last night, stuff was getting slushy. I was tired and wanted to sleep in so I needed to be sure it was all clear. I had a pretty scary run in with a rough looking dude last night at around 2. He was very upset I had my blue light on. 

Tomorrow is all over the map, forecast has changed so much. I better change my oil and make sure equipment is tip top shape


----------



## TLG99

Tomorrow is all over the map said:


> Tomorrow's uncertainty is making me nervous also.
> 
> It has been a little milder the last couple of days, but very cold before, and fore casted to get really cold Sunday night and early next week. I'm expecting a mixed bag of s*#t...(wet snow, rain, ice pellets, snow etc.)
> 
> Determining "what to do" and "when" is going to be difficult....being a Sunday, however, does help a bit with some commercials.


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1148182 said:


> I had a pretty scary run in with a rough looking dude last night at around 2. He was very upset I had my blue light on.


:laughing: I guess the country boys go to "Town" on Friday nights... Got home from Xmas dinner out with friends in Waterloo at 2:00am it was +1 out. Then dipped down to -1 by 4:00 so checked Lots. Nothing (me worrying). Had to see a friend off to the airport this morning think I'll sleep now. DON'T WAKE ME UP WITH NO FRIGGIN" BLUE LIGHTS!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1145344 said:


> Thanks for posting that Dean
> 
> You musta downsized that sucker mega time in order to post it up.... Its super blurry when printed out...
> 
> Either that or the computer guy himself has a dinosaur scanner
> They always say, the mechanics car never starts, the plumbers house has leaky taps, the landscaper has the worst lawn, ect. ect.


I couldnt get them to load in adobe reader onto the site... Ill do it again.

All my stuff works good.. please hold your dodge comments back thank you 

Rex (my 2nd dog, new to the family) and I picked up my salt boxes from the CedarGrounds, they are all out onsite now.

I can't beleive that Deere Cedar got... I can't beleive that DEAL either. 
Its so nice.

the 4cms we were sappose to get here on friday, went 2cm in an hour and then rained and left. There was enough salt on most places to kill it on contact. hardly even did a thing. Im going to start calling it the ebling effect... you buy one, it doesnt snow.

Looks like my first real plow might come sunday. Im not a fan of the word "mixed percipitation" that was the killer for me last year.

Picked up a deal from the local rental company... 873 bobcat pay by the clock hour. great for loading sand and I'll add it into a route. At the price they give me I dont know why I even own a machine $35/meter hour

Not only diesel being stolen... around here its been semi truck tires.
They cut the valve stems, deflat and pry off the outters. Fast and they have a van, usually a rental van.

catch22 cause some times I think I should have more lights, other times I think.. no lights around and garden rakes left out. I had new coils installed on a truck in oshawa and noticed jensen trailers has guard dogs at night. 3 german sheppards. Nice idea.
I think a company delivers them and picks them up every day.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Rex and Banks

oh and thats dragon in the middle... surprisingly he is still alive


----------



## CGM Inc.

Nice! Rex is gorgeous! Offer still stands.....if you want to give him away


----------



## CGM Inc.

here is one of Cody from this morning.
Also our current snow condition update LOL!


----------



## JD Dave

Nice looking dogs guys.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1148134 said:


> I salted everything, no more of these guessing games. I don't have a crystal ball and if it freezes at day break there is no way to get to all my places that fast. Better safe then sorry. The temp here was right at zero to -1.
> 
> I guess it all depends on how much salt you had sitting in the lots already.


We stopped guessing a long time ago, our goal is to basically have a little residue all winter. You made the right choice.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I agree, we might have wasted alot of salt last night, but I didn't want to be 10 places a once this morning waiting to see if it freezed up. Hopefully there is enough residual to make things easier tomorrow. I have a feeling that we will have alot of rain, and alot of freezing up.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1148345 said:


> I have a feeling that we will have alot of rain, and alot of freezing up.


Doesn't seem to be cold enough to accumulate 
Time will tell


----------



## creativedesigns

Pristine PM ltd;1148345 said:


> I agree, we might have wasted alot of salt last night, but I didn't want to be 10 places a once this morning waiting to see if it freezed up. Hopefully there is enough residual to make things easier tomorrow. I have a feeling that we will have alot of rain, and alot of freezing up.


No worries....its Clearlane!


----------



## JD Dave

Good deal on a Pro Flow http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-tools-equipment-Western-Proflo-2-Salter-W0QQAdIdZ247818291


----------



## cet

So here I am wondering whether I should have gone and I get a call to say there is water dripping from a roof and freezing on contact. It's plus 3. Over we go, not sure what they call ice but there's enough salt there now to maybe melt the 15cm coming tomorrow.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*Grr*

LOOKS LIKE I WILL BE BUSY

Environment Canada's Official Weather Warnings 
Public WarningsMarine WarningsSpecial Weather Statements Warnings
Cobourg - Colborne - Western Northumberland County
3:32 PM EST Saturday 11 December 2010
Freezing rain warning for 
Cobourg - Colborne - Western Northumberland County issued

..Freezing rain beginning Sunday morning..

This is a warning that an extended period of freezing rain is imminent or occurring in these regions. Monitor weather conditions..Listen for updated statements.

A low pressure system centred over Iowa is tracking east towards the lower Great Lakes and will intensify into a winter storm as it reaches Western New York state by Sunday night.

An expanding area of snow is expected to move into Southern Ontario first thing Sunday morning as the low gets closer and deepens. As a result the snow will become heavy at times..With amounts of 15 to 25 cm likely by Monday morning. A winter storm warning has been issued for areas near and east of Georgian Bay including Barrie, Muskoka, Algonquin and Pembroke where 25 cm of snow is expected.

A freezing rain warning has been issued for an area north of Lake Ontario and for parts of Eastern Ontario including Peterborough, Kingston, Ottawa and Cornwall. Freezing rain is forecast to beginning Sunday morning near Lake Ontario and move northeast toward Ottawa by midday. An extended period of 6 hours of freezing rain is quite possible for the warned regions.

The snow may mix briefly with rain over southern parts of the watch area extending from Stratford across Kitchener-Waterloo to Newmarket. The precipitation should change to all snow by Sunday night across Southern Ontario as much colder Arctic air begins to blast in from the north causing the mercury to plummet.

Strong northerly winds developing Sunday night in the wake of the storm centre will also result in local blowing snow especially over western and northern sections.

Travelling conditions are expected to quickly deteriorate Sunday as the snow moves in. Hazardous winter driving conditions are likely due to low visibility in heavy snow..Blowing snow..And from accumulating snow.

Environment Canada continues to closely monitor this threatening winter storm and may issue additional warnings and/or adjust the watch as necessary.

Belleville - Quinte West - Eastern Northumberland County
3:32 PM EST Saturday 11 December 2010
Freezing rain warning for 
Belleville - Quinte West - Eastern Northumberland County issued

..Freezing rain beginning Sunday morning..

This is a warning that an extended period of freezing rain is imminent or occurring in these regions. Monitor weather conditions..Listen for updated statements.

A low pressure system centred over Iowa is tracking east towards the lower Great Lakes and will intensify into a winter storm as it reaches Western New York state by Sunday night.

An expanding area of snow is expected to move into Southern Ontario first thing Sunday morning as the low gets closer and deepens. As a result the snow will become heavy at times..With amounts of 15 to 25 cm likely by Monday morning. A winter storm warning has been issued for areas near and east of Georgian Bay including Barrie, Muskoka, Algonquin and Pembroke where 25 cm of snow is expected.

A freezing rain warning has been issued for an area north of Lake Ontario and for parts of Eastern Ontario including Peterborough, Kingston, Ottawa and Cornwall. Freezing rain is forecast to beginning Sunday morning near Lake Ontario and move northeast toward Ottawa by midday. An extended period of 6 hours of freezing rain is quite possible for the warned regions.

The snow may mix briefly with rain over southern parts of the watch area extending from Stratford across Kitchener-Waterloo to Newmarket. The precipitation should change to all snow by Sunday night across Southern Ontario as much colder Arctic air begins to blast in from the north causing the mercury to plummet.

Strong northerly winds developing Sunday night in the wake of the storm centre will also result in local blowing snow especially over western and northern sections.

Travelling conditions are expected to quickly deteriorate Sunday as the snow moves in. Hazardous winter driving conditions are likely due to low visibility in heavy snow..Blowing snow..And from accumulating snow.

Environment Canada continues to closely monitor this threatening winter storm and may issue additional warnings and/or adjust the watch as necessary.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1148521 said:


> LOOKS LIKE I WILL BE BUSY
> 
> Environment Canada's Official Weather Warnings
> Public WarningsMarine WarningsSpecial Weather Statements Warnings
> Cobourg - Colborne - Western Northumberland County
> 3:32 PM EST Saturday 11 December 2010
> Freezing rain warning for
> Cobourg - Colborne - Western Northumberland County issued
> 
> ..Freezing rain beginning Sunday morning..
> 
> This is a warning that an extended period of freezing rain is imminent or occurring in these regions. Monitor weather conditions..Listen for updated statements.
> 
> A low pressure system centred over Iowa is tracking east towards the lower Great Lakes and will intensify into a winter storm as it reaches Western New York state by Sunday night.
> 
> An expanding area of snow is expected to move into Southern Ontario first thing Sunday morning as the low gets closer and deepens. As a result the snow will become heavy at times..With amounts of 15 to 25 cm likely by Monday morning. A winter storm warning has been issued for areas near and east of Georgian Bay including Barrie, Muskoka, Algonquin and Pembroke where 25 cm of snow is expected.
> 
> A freezing rain warning has been issued for an area north of Lake Ontario and for parts of Eastern Ontario including Peterborough, Kingston, Ottawa and Cornwall. Freezing rain is forecast to beginning Sunday morning near Lake Ontario and move northeast toward Ottawa by midday. An extended period of 6 hours of freezing rain is quite possible for the warned regions.
> 
> The snow may mix briefly with rain over southern parts of the watch area extending from Stratford across Kitchener-Waterloo to Newmarket. The precipitation should change to all snow by Sunday night across Southern Ontario as much colder Arctic air begins to blast in from the north causing the mercury to plummet.
> 
> Strong northerly winds developing Sunday night in the wake of the storm centre will also result in local blowing snow especially over western and northern sections.
> 
> Travelling conditions are expected to quickly deteriorate Sunday as the snow moves in. Hazardous winter driving conditions are likely due to low visibility in heavy snow..Blowing snow..And from accumulating snow.
> 
> Environment Canada continues to closely monitor this threatening winter storm and may issue additional warnings and/or adjust the watch as necessary.
> 
> Belleville - Quinte West - Eastern Northumberland County
> 3:32 PM EST Saturday 11 December 2010
> Freezing rain warning for
> Belleville - Quinte West - Eastern Northumberland County issued
> 
> ..Freezing rain beginning Sunday morning..
> 
> This is a warning that an extended period of freezing rain is imminent or occurring in these regions. Monitor weather conditions..Listen for updated statements.
> 
> A low pressure system centred over Iowa is tracking east towards the lower Great Lakes and will intensify into a winter storm as it reaches Western New York state by Sunday night.
> 
> An expanding area of snow is expected to move into Southern Ontario first thing Sunday morning as the low gets closer and deepens. As a result the snow will become heavy at times..With amounts of 15 to 25 cm likely by Monday morning. A winter storm warning has been issued for areas near and east of Georgian Bay including Barrie, Muskoka, Algonquin and Pembroke where 25 cm of snow is expected.
> 
> A freezing rain warning has been issued for an area north of Lake Ontario and for parts of Eastern Ontario including Peterborough, Kingston, Ottawa and Cornwall. Freezing rain is forecast to beginning Sunday morning near Lake Ontario and move northeast toward Ottawa by midday. An extended period of 6 hours of freezing rain is quite possible for the warned regions.
> 
> The snow may mix briefly with rain over southern parts of the watch area extending from Stratford across Kitchener-Waterloo to Newmarket. The precipitation should change to all snow by Sunday night across Southern Ontario as much colder Arctic air begins to blast in from the north causing the mercury to plummet.
> 
> Strong northerly winds developing Sunday night in the wake of the storm centre will also result in local blowing snow especially over western and northern sections.
> 
> Travelling conditions are expected to quickly deteriorate Sunday as the snow moves in. Hazardous winter driving conditions are likely due to low visibility in heavy snow..Blowing snow..And from accumulating snow.
> 
> Environment Canada continues to closely monitor this threatening winter storm and may issue additional warnings and/or adjust the watch as necessary.


Can I get the condensed version please.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Salt - YES
Sand - payup
Sunday - Thumbs Up
Driving past Cobourg thru ShelterValley - $10 bet on a multicar pileup


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Questions for triple L/JD dave or anyone else with ebling experience. When you pull a large amount of snow with the ebling, does it bunch up against the tailgate/rear quarters? If so is there a problem with debris/salt/dirt damaging the truck? 

I am seeing lots of good reviews on these and it seems like an efficient tool to have, I want to do my research first though. I am hourly this year so I'm not buying any now, but it could be on my wish list for next year if I grab some large lots on contract. The pricing seems right and the trucks could handle it. 

Also, I'm toying with the idea of picking up a tractor. I don't have any summer work for one is the problem. The trucks and construction equipment work all summer and winter. Would a slightly used tractor be a worthwhile investment for just snow? How easy is it to buy/sell them? Do they sell quick like trucks? or are you usually waiting for a buyer? I wouldn't be against buying for the season then selling in the spring if it made sense money wise.


----------



## Triple L

Snow was downgraded to close to 10 and now upgraded to 10-15 for us...

RGPeel, I have a pic on my other computer but its never been much of an issue... The issue is when you get to the end of your run and forget to lift up the backplow 10' before you get there and now your cant drive forward with cause you got a huge pile and you cant drive back cause you got a huge pile behind you also LOL... You can tell I've been there once or twice HAHAHA


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Triple L;1148823 said:


> Snow was downgraded to close to 10 and now upgraded to 10-15 for us...
> 
> RGPeel, I have a pic on my other computer but its never been much of an issue... The issue is when you get to the end of your run and forget to lift up the backplow 10' before you get there and now your cant drive forward with cause you got a huge pile and you cant drive back cause you got a huge pile behind you also LOL... You can tell I've been there once or twice HAHAHA


That's what made me think of it, I saw a vid where a tractor was pulling a mountain behind him and then just backed through it and all I could think about was those poor quick couplers and lines. But no damage on the back end of yours after lots of pulling with it?


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1148663 said:


> Questions for triple L/JD dave or anyone else with ebling experience. When you pull a large amount of snow with the ebling, does it bunch up against the tailgate/rear quarters? If so is there a problem with debris/salt/dirt damaging the truck?
> 
> I am seeing lots of good reviews on these and it seems like an efficient tool to have, I want to do my research first though. I am hourly this year so I'm not buying any now, but it could be on my wish list for next year if I grab some large lots on contract. The pricing seems right and the trucks could handle it.
> 
> Also, I'm toying with the idea of picking up a tractor. I don't have any summer work for one is the problem. The trucks and construction equipment work all summer and winter. Would a slightly used tractor be a worthwhile investment for just snow? How easy is it to buy/sell them? Do they sell quick like trucks? or are you usually waiting for a buyer? I wouldn't be against buying for the season then selling in the spring if it made sense money wise.


I havn't noticed any damage to my truck but I have limited use from last year. I ordered one for my new Denali so I must be certain it won't wreck anything.


----------



## hitachiman 200

JD Dave;1148535 said:


> Can I get the condensed version please.


condensed... sleep now cause little sleep later payup


----------



## DeVries

Temps are +2 but everything is a skating rink here. Good thing we pre salted otherwise we may have been in trouble.


----------



## heather lawn spray

0.6 degrees
a frosting of a snowfall
pre-salted areas are holding
waiting for the main event


----------



## Mr.Markus

heather lawn spray;1149195 said:


> 0.6 degrees
> a frosting of a snowfall
> pre-salted areas are holding
> waiting for the main event


.....ditto! All hopped up on coffee already!


----------



## ff1221

Started snowing here about a half hour ago, musn't be much heat in the ground as it's sticking to the road already, could be a good dump.


----------



## DeVries

Temps are colder than forecasted, maybe snow will come today afterall.


----------



## CGM Inc.

raining pretty good out here at +3


----------



## jayman3

snow here -4 out mixed with ice pellets,supposed to warm up to +2 this evening and change over to rain the back to snow by morning.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1149283 said:


> raining pretty good out here at +3


I think one salting tonight and that's it for us.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1149288 said:


> I think one salting tonight and that's it for us.


been snowing for the past hour down here... I think CET is right, the guys that dont want snow always seem to get it.....

I want snow, i want snow, i want snow :laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1149288 said:


> I think one salting tonight and that's it for us.


X2....we just lost 10cm in Brampton as per the updated forecast


----------



## snowplowchick

We've been doing cleanups in London for extra work and spent yesterday chasing a machine around that a new guy was to be using. He didn't do his route at all. A manager of a big box store found it abandoned with keys in the middle of his parking lot.

Machine missing for more than 12 hours, guy still nowhere to be found.

Lesson learned about hiring people without references! 

Hope this storm isn't going to be too nasty for everyone.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

wet slush in places, raining here, alot of places the drains can't handle all the water or are covered in slush and debris. cleaned a few drains this morning. (is that considered adding value. :laughing: )

salted sidewalks and went for breakfast.


----------



## CGM Inc.

raining like crazy out here too.....here go the 10cm of snow down the drain.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

x2! Looks like a salting we will go.

P.S....I'll take a salt run over a push anyday.


----------



## cet

Started as snow here and switched over to rain and now it is trying to go back to snow. Not sure how well yesterday's salt is going to hold up. I only have 2 places that I would need to watch but I guess we need to go and look.

Still calling for 15 here so we will most likely get 20.:crying:


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1149362 said:


> x2! Looks like a salting we will go.
> 
> P.S....I'll take a salt run over a push anyday.


You are bad for the industry!


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Light rain and +1 here in Hamilton.
EC says freezing rain and 7-9cm of snow by tonight.


----------



## Triple L

The snows taking a break here... Weathernetworks down to 5-10 for us now... Sweet!


----------



## CGM Inc.

we all will be skating tonight.....


----------



## RAZOR

We have about 1.5 - 2 inches of heavy cement so far.


----------



## snowplowchick

RAZOR;1149381 said:


> We have about 1.5 - 2 inches of heavy cement so far.


Same here. Raining now too.


----------



## Neige

we had a surprise 3cm yesterday, and it just started snowing now. The different weather sites all all over the map. Its going to be another long day.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I don't think we will get much more then a salting. Time will tell.


----------



## cet

Triple L;1149374 said:


> The snows taking a break here... Weathernetworks down to 5-10 for us now... Sweet!


Is it down to 5-10 or has the morning disappeared and now the first forecast is for the afternoon. Hopefully this stuff keeps melting for a while.
The salting is going to be fun when the temps drop this much.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1149447 said:


> Is it down to 5-10 or has the morning disappeared and now the first forecast is for the afternoon. Hopefully this stuff keeps melting for a while.
> The salting is going to be fun when the temps drop this much.


well the morning did disappear, but we didnt get the 5 they were calling for... so I think the total will be 5-10.... much better then 15...

Still snowing tho :crying:


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1149441 said:


> I don't think we will get much more then a salting. Time will tell.


I'm OK with that payup


----------



## RAZOR

It must be melting a bit here, there is the same 1 1/2 - 2 inches that there was a few hours ago.


----------



## rooferdave

tried to connect a plow harness to my 99 2500 and it appears the mount I bought does not fit my truck or has the important bits missing

anyone have an old mount for this they are willing to sell? 
I am going to kajiji and others now, just thought I would try here first

on another note the star online has posted a severe weather bulliten for tonite and me with 2 trucks down:crying:


----------



## Triple L

rooferdave;1149474 said:


> tried to connect a plow harness to my 99 2500 and it appears the mount I bought does not fit my truck or has the important bits missing
> 
> anyone have an old mount for this they are willing to sell?
> I am going to kajiji and others now, just thought I would try here first
> 
> on another note the star online has posted a severe weather bulliten for tonite and me with 2 trucks down:crying:


Your just trying to hook the plows on now  ???


----------



## BlackIrish

rooferdave there is a life lesson here......
GL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Pristine PM ltd;1149441 said:


> I don't think we will get much more then a salting. Time will tell.


Sounds good boss


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1149483 said:


> Your just trying to hook the plows on now  ???


X2


----------



## cet

rooferdave;1149474 said:


> tried to connect a plow harness to my 99 2500 and it appears the mount I bought does not fit my truck or has the important bits missing
> 
> anyone have an old mount for this they are willing to sell?
> I am going to kajiji and others now, just thought I would try here first
> 
> on another note the star online has posted a severe weather bulliten for tonite and me with 2 trucks down:crying:


You must have a cast iron stomach.

I should have everything up and running and I'm still wearing a hole in the carpet pacing.

Man I hate this business. 

I agree Chad but EC still hasn't lowered the amount for us even though it has rained all morning. Still calling for 15cm.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1149524 said:


> You must have a cast iron stomach.
> 
> I should have everything up and running and I'm still wearing a hole in the carpet pacing.
> 
> Man I hate this business.
> 
> I agree Chad but EC still hasn't lowered the amount for us even though it has rained all morning. Still calling for 15cm.


The 11:00 forcast just came out for us and EC is still calling for the 15 here also...

I look like captin Phil Harris on deadliest catch right now.... The tip of the foot is wearing a hole in the carpet sitting on this chair also... Good thing I dont smoke or drink redbull....


----------



## cet

And in the end we all make out fine, just try and teach that to myself.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Temps mess up these reading though. Maybe if it wasn't plus two out that snow would fall... but


----------



## Daner

The temps are up here, And It's raining.......It will be nice If It's all done by midnight, But It looks like the wind Is going to be a bit of a problem later on....Keeping a eye on the weather here.


----------



## rooferdave

Triple L;1149483 said:


> Your just trying to hook the plows on now  ???


I need two plows but we lost reverse in the one last week ff1221 has a truck for me but I have been roofing all week and could not make the time to pick it up.. it seemed quicker to buy another truck as I thought I had the parts in my shop to hook up a blade to.

Oh well what does not kill me will make me stronger, so I am down to one truck for a few days hopefullly by end of week I will have all 5 running ( one is just for salt)

as I only have 7 of my own sites basically in a 2km square I will survive, I am going to lose in the hourly stuff I do with only the one truck


----------



## cet

Daner;1149543 said:


> The temps are up here, And It's raining.......It will be nice If It's all done by midnight, But It looks like the wind Is going to be a bit of a problem later on....Keeping a eye on the weather here.


Hard to believe the wind could blow this crap. It has to be pretty heavy stuff.

It keeps trying to snow here but seems to change back and forth. The snow is still melting on the cars and that's the first place it sticks. I guess we will just have to wait it out.

Ending by midnight would be a bonus though.


----------



## JD Dave

With the warm weather we all went to church. We should go more often as it seems to put liife back into perspective. Just so all you guys know, I prayed for snow.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Then a lightning bolt came down and smite you!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Thanks, it worked*



JD Dave;1149571 said:


> With the warm weather we all went to church. We should go more often as it seems to put liife back into perspective. Just so all you guys know, I prayed for snow.


Hey Dave, thanks it worked...we have 6" of wet cement on the ground since 6am.....and it is still coming down hard here in Stratford.

Hope you thanked god for Ebling Bro's as well.... and may the Gods smile back on you....

Al

:redbounce


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Cedar Grounds;1149366 said:


> You are bad for the industry!


I resent that comment.:realmad:

Take your pick...an easy 2-3 hour run with 5 salt trucks or 5-6 hours with 20 units (plow trucks, machines and salters)?

I dont mind plowing...but would rather salt.


----------



## JD Dave

StratfordPusher;1149606 said:


> Hey Dave, thanks it worked...we have 6" of wet cement on the ground since 6am.....and it is still coming down hard here in Stratford.
> 
> Hope you thanked god for Ebling Bro's as well.... and may the Gods smile back on you....
> 
> Al
> 
> :redbounce


Well at least you got some. Really glad the Ebling is more then you thought it would be.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1149584 said:


> Then a lightning bolt came down and smite you!


Next sunday I'll put a good word in for the east side of T.O. Will 60cm be enough? Ha ha.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

RAIN RAIN RAIN.

Rex and I did what we do best and just sawed  some logs for 2 hours  
woke up. more rain. I could kayak down the street there is so much water.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1149584 said:


> Then a lightning bolt came down and smite you!


Have you picked up the F550? Haven't seen any pics yet.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Farm Zone has been by far the most accurate in weather predictions for the GTA IMO this year so far.
Does anyone concurr?


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1149650 said:


> Have you picked up the F550? Haven't seen any pics yet.


I was thinking the same thing................post em up.


----------



## DriverDown30

South Ontario........ RAIN


----------



## creativedesigns

800th page...wow! Lets go for 1000! Thumbs Up


----------



## cet

DriverDown30;1149659 said:


> South Ontario........ RAIN


You guys that want to plow so bad are more then welcome to drive here. I can lie on the couch all night and answer the phone. Some of the guys don't seem to like it but they don't have to answer the phone at 7am and go fix some minor mistake some guy was to lazy to spend 90 seconds and push the corners tight.


----------



## cet

creativedesigns;1149660 said:


> 800th page...wow! Lets go for 1000! Thumbs Up


The Cole's notes version would be about 10, LOL Cole's notes got me through high school english.


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;1149651 said:


> Farm Zone has been by far the most accurate in weather predictions for the GTA IMO this year so far.
> Does anyone concurr?


Never heard of Farm Zone. I try to never look at Accuweather.


----------



## snowplowchick

JohnnyRoyale;1149609 said:


> I resent that comment.:realmad:
> 
> Take your pick...an easy 2-3 hour run with 5 salt trucks or 5-6 hours with 20 units (plow trucks, machines and salters)?
> 
> I dont mind plowing...but would rather salt.


Agree. For the few minutes at each site it takes to salt, the profit is much higher for us per site than plowing. Less equipment, less manpower, less wear and tear on equipment.

Just came back from scraping the wet cement and salting. I didn't notice anybody else except evidence of plowing at one lot, even the big box stores, grocery stores, fire halls, and the church parking lots(!) were full of thick slush. The manholes are plugged. 
I don't know what these contractors are thinking. I saw an old couple trying to push a wheelchair back to their car at a church and it was brutal in the lot.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1149667 said:


> Never heard of Farm Zone. I try to never look at Accuweather.


Farm Zone is TWN.


----------



## DriverDown30

Daner;312291 said:


> How Is the weather....Out where your located??
> Whats your prediction of this year??
> When you get some snow let us know:bluebounc





cet;1149661 said:


> You guys that want to plow so bad are more then welcome to drive here. I can lie on the couch all night and answer the phone. Some of the guys don't seem to like it but they don't have to answer the phone at 7am and go fix some minor mistake some guy was to lazy to spend 90 seconds and push the corners tight.


Havent dropped the plow once this season...yet. I'm ready (mid season i'll be pullin my hair out) but thats beside the point Thumbs Up


----------



## rooferdave

cet;1149661 said:


> You guys that want to plow so bad are more then welcome to drive here. I can lie on the couch all night and answer the phone. Some of the guys don't seem to like it but they don't have to answer the phone at 7am and go fix some minor mistake some guy was to lazy to spend 90 seconds and push the corners tight.


where are you in Newmarket? I have been plowing the st louis plaza on bayview when there is no snow in scarborough and I have more than one truck running


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Still at Voth's. Was done friday, but he wanted to go over it. We will get it tomorrow, then plow, lettered, good to go.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1149692 said:


> Still at Voth's. Was done friday, but he wanted to go over it. We will get it tomorrow, then plow, lettered, good to go.


Fancy. I'm assuming it will have an undergate salter.


----------



## Daner

Hows the weather......The temps are now falling at this end of town......And the snow has started up again just dropped from 1.6 cel to 1.5 celwesport

I have always been a Dodge/ Chevy guy.....But Ford has been putting out some sharp looking units lately


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The large style Truckcraft (replacement). Got a good deal...


----------



## DriverDown30

Daner;1149698 said:


> Hows the weather......The temps are now falling at this end of town......And the snow has started up again just dropped from 1.6 cel to 1.5 celwesport
> 
> I have always been a Dodge/ Chevy guy.....But Ford has been putting out some sharp looking units lately


Ford builds a really nice truck now...seems like they have solved alot of their diesel issues


----------



## Alpha Property

hey, any of you guys have a extra fuel transfer tank kicking around for a reasonable price?


----------



## TLG99

Rain and +2.4 here in the Hammer.

Forecast is still saying a chance at 5cm this afternoon and 2-4 overnight. Temps would have to drop pretty quick to get any accumulation this afternoon.

The waiting around is what I hate the most. When are we going? What are we doing? (plow/salt - both)

I feel bad for our non-salary guys. We really only call them in when moving snow, and right now, I have no idea if that will happen. They have been "on-call" since 5am, and it might be for nothing.


----------



## Daner

DriverDown30;1149702 said:


> Ford builds a really nice truck now...seems like they have solved alot of their diesel issues


GM and Dodge had there Issues with the diesel engines as well

Still snowing here, And down to 1.3 cel


----------



## DriverDown30

Daner;1149718 said:


> GM and Dodge had there Issues with the diesel engines as well
> 
> Still snowing here, And down to 1.3 cel


The Cummins is bullet proof in my opinion..98 - 04 powerstrokes were awful
"wrong thread, wrong topic"


----------



## cet

rooferdave;1149690 said:


> where are you in Newmarket? I have been plowing the st louis plaza on bayview when there is no snow in scarborough and I have more than one truck running


I live near Mulock and Yonge. We plow all over Newmarket with a couple of schools in Holland Landing, Sharon and Queensville.

Do you only do St. Louis or more of that plaza?


----------



## Daner

DriverDown30;1149726 said:


> The Cummins is bullet proof in my opinion..98 - 04 powerstrokes were awful
> "wrong thread, wrong topic"


Yes they were good except for the pumps...... I have a 02 from new

1.3 cel here now, still snowing Pressure Is fallingpayup


----------



## Daner

Guelph - Erin - Southern Wellington County
12:15 PM EST Sunday 12 December 2010
Snowfall warning for 
Guelph - Erin - Southern Wellington County CONTINUED

..15 CM OF HEAVY SNOW EXPECTED TODAY..

AN INTENSIFYING AREA OF SNOW FROM THE WINTER STORM CONTINUES TO AFFECT PORTIONS OF SOUTHERN Ontario. THE SNOW WILL BE HEAVY AT TIMES THROUGHOUT THE DAY INTO TONIGHT. THE SNOW MAY ALSO BE BRIEFLY MIXED AT TIMES WITH RAIN ESPECIALLY OVER SOUTHERN SECTIONS. THE SNOW WILL CONTINUE TONIGHT AS MUCH COLDER ARCTIC AIR FLOODS IN FROM THE NORTH IN THE WAKE OF THE STORM CENTRE..WITH ANOTHER 2 TO 5 CM EXPECTED ALONG WITH SOME BLOWING SNOW AS STRONG NORTHERLY WINDS DEVELOP.

The warning Is still up for this end of town wesport


----------



## goel

220 and just sloppy soup in Guelph right now. Big flakes starting to come down and it will be a nasty plow and salt when it piles up later...


----------



## ff1221

Wet heavy snow falling here still. Finally got some pics of the new plow truck (new truck, old plows) and backrack I built for it.


----------



## Daner

ff1221;1149767 said:


> Wet heavy snow falling here still. Finally got some pics of the new plow truck (new truck, old plows) and backrack I built for it.


Nice truck, The rack looks good tooThumbs Up

Hows the Plow Partner working for yaa

1.2 cel here now still snowing


----------



## PlatinumService

has been snowing all morning here. scraped the sidewalks and main roadways. Everything that was scraped is melted black and things that are not have 2 or 3 really wet inches of snow.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*redone*

in my spare time I was able to brush coat the bobcat. got someone to cut me new letters too! makes me alot more happier seeing it looking better and much cheaper then a new one. took an old fisher tripedge 9ft and figured out how to make it into a pusher. used cardboard to design it and then had someone fab up the metal. I still need a pc or rubber on the top so that it can backdrag the odd spot if needed. I was going to do it quick tach style but decided to make it a bucket slip mount so that if needed we can drop the pusher and load sand from a secondary pile we have hiding across town. Also this way we always have a bucket with us and the one man can carry a few pails of salt in the bucket, shovel and the snow blower on the back with the carry all and do one site, then when done head to another side and spend the rest of his time there.

back dragging with a quick tach would be better from what I can see, but I think once I have the rubber on there it should be ok. there is not much movement in the pusher on the bucket with the chains but the little amount that there is I think is ok to help it float along.

im getting good at painting with a brush in one hand and a  in the other.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

this is how we carry the snow blower.
its just a trailer hitch installed to the back of the bobcat and a little platform. 
throw a strap over it and good to go.

allows 1 guy push snow at a commercial site for a few hours and then go do a 28 unit complex by himself.

btw - still raining. peterborough apparently has some snow, with ice underneath.
cars in the ditches everywhere.


----------



## Plowing in Scar

JD Dave;1149631 said:


> Next sunday I'll put a good word in for the east side of T.O. Will 60cm be enough? Ha ha.


From me, personally? NO THANKS!!

I prefer to sit back and collect money rather than have to go out and earn it, using over-priced diesel fuel and taking a chance and breaking something!!


----------



## ff1221

Daner;1149778 said:


> Nice truck, The rack looks good tooThumbs Up
> 
> Hows the Plow Partner working for yaa
> 
> 1.2 cel here now still snowing


Love the Plow Partner, The guys on here are making me wish I held out for an Ebling, but maybe next time around.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

QUOTE=Plowing in Scar;1149813]From me, personally? NO THANKS!!

I prefer to sit back and collect money rather than have to go out and earn it, using over-priced diesel fuel and taking a chance and breaking something!![/QUOTE]

no way. everyonce and a while its nice to have a up monster of a storm. it weeds out the weak. with a large amount like that if no one can move, anywhere just take your time. thats when I love seeing the new to town guys try and get backup... hello mr loader, i took all your lots, can you come help me?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Flash Freeze Warning issued


----------



## Plowing in Scar

MIDTOWNPC;1149825 said:


> QUOTE=Plowing in Scar;1149813]From me, personally? NO THANKS!!
> 
> I prefer to sit back and collect money rather than have to go out and earn it, using over-priced diesel fuel and taking a chance and breaking something!!


no way. everyonce and a while its nice to have a up monster of a storm. it weeds out the weak. with a large amount like that if no one can move, anywhere just take your time. thats when I love seeing the new to town guys try and get backup... hello mr loader, i took all your lots, can you come help me?[/QUOTE]

Ok, I agree, ... however, I have one guy that I do nine (9) properties for, 7 apts., 1 plaza and 1 industrial unit, and besides being a crybaby(!) he didn't return his signed contracts 'til nearly the end of Nov!, and they were due Oct. 8th!! So that held me back from getting another truck, ... then of course the dealer couldn't find me a 2011 F250/350 'til last week. They were hoping to send it to get the plow on either Fri or tomorrow (Mon). So I should have it by Wed., if all goes well!

My Kioti 65 is as slow as molasses! Even tho' it's got a 7ft snow bucket on the front and I have a (manual turning) 7ft scrapper blade for the back as well as a 7ft snowblower for the back. I've been thinking of either trying to sell the Kioti after this winter, or maybe trading it for a NEW skid steer -- but which one? I subbed to Lloyd's Landscaping a number of years ago and they had a New Holland, which Paul said they never had a bit of trouble with. A co-worker (at my mafia job!) said he favours the JCB, because of the side door and great visibility. Can't afford a CAT, and besides, the 'machine' is only used in the winter for snow, and didn't move off the lot where I park it, last year!!

But, yeah, when everything is working fine, I like to plow!!

Also, my driver (a relative) lives in Bradford, so it takes him about two hours to come down, and I've already got two of my properties done!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

plowing in scar

goodluck, hope you dont get caught with your pants down.
I couldnt have a guy 2 hours away work for me. id need to borrow pristines puke bucket.

I dont even know I could deal with not living near where I plow.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cedar Grounds;1149842 said:


> Flash Freeze Warning issued


same here!

Id love to spread 10 tons of sand at the shipping yards.


----------



## TLG99

Flash freeze warning here also. Temp is 2.6 degrees as of now, which is a little lower than a hour ago and I'm sure it won't be going back up.

Nothing on the ground here except wet pavement. Forecast suggests possibly 1-4 cm could fall this evening/overnight, but I expect to see some flurries bounce around and that's about it. 

Going to wait another hour or so and then head out to salt everything. With a little luck we should be good until the morning.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Give her good in case of more rain! Going to get ugly one way or another!


----------



## JD Dave

Dean the Bobcat looks good. We've painted more stuff then I care to remember with a brush. It's a good cheap way to refresh.

Plowing in Scar. The main reason I like the big storms is like Dean said to weed out the weak. For some reason the big storms make me feel like a kid again. This is my 20 th year plowing and the only person who like the a big storm more then me is my dad and this is his 40 th year doing commercial work.


----------



## rooferdave

cet;1149754 said:


> I live near Mulock and Yonge. We plow all over Newmarket with a couple of schools in Holland Landing, Sharon and Queensville.
> 
> Do you only do St. Louis or more of that plaza?


we do the whole plaza, thats where the tranny went on my 94, we had one other truck there so I was there pretty much for the whole 30 cm
in the 03 last week!


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1149700 said:


> The large style Truckcraft (replacement). Got a good deal...


Sweet rig man, love it. Its about time, I knew you would cave eventually and get a big truck


----------



## TLG99

Cedar Grounds;1149921 said:


> Give her good in case of more rain! Going to get ugly one way or another!


I hear ya..rain would be the worst case scenario. A waste of time/material and money. I'm hoping the fast dropping temps. will make any precip. fall as flurries and the salt will eat that up no problem.

With the amount of wet surfaces around here, waiting is probably not a good option. Heading up to the shop now!

Here's hoping we all make the right call tonight/tomorrow morning! It's an inexact science at the best of times.


----------



## CGM Inc.

TLG99;1150002 said:


> I hear ya..rain would be the worst case scenario. A waste of time/material and money. I'm hoping the fast dropping temps. will make any precip. fall as flurries and the salt will eat that up no problem.
> 
> With the amount of wet surfaces around here, waiting is probably not a good option. Heading up to the shop now!
> 
> Here's hoping we all make the right call tonight/tomorrow morning! It's an inexact science at the best of times.


We go out at 7


----------



## cet

rooferdave;1149999 said:


> we do the whole plaza, thats where the tranny went on my 94, we had one other truck there so I was there pretty much for the whole 30 cm
> in the 03 last week!


Who are you pushing that for if you don't mind saying?


----------



## musclecarboy

I'm going at 7:30.... let as much water drain as possible but slam with salt before temps drop into oblivion.


----------



## cet

Do you think it is all going to be over by 7:30. It looks like it is trying to start up again.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1150052 said:


> Do you think it is all going to be over by 7:30. It looks like it is trying to start up again.


I went and grabbed a coffee right after posting that, I think you may be right. I'm going to see how it goes. Radar shows it has one last blast that's over London right now then cold air will smack us.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Some guys around here are out already....


----------



## Daner

The air has stalled here ,and all around, I think the North west wind will start up a bit later on:waving:, Temperature should drop now


----------



## cet

The one that I'm getting now wasn't even there 30 min. ago.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1149692 said:


> Still at Voth's. Was done friday, but he wanted to go over it. We will get it tomorrow, then plow, lettered, good to go.


UMMMM shiny. Looks good Jon. We got about 3 inches so far.... heavy wet slop. Blew my first hose of the season but I'm prepared.10 min fix a lighted parking lot. Did I mention I love this stuff. Back out after dinner. Sunday storms are fun. I need a weeeeeee smiley.


----------



## schrader

After the 120cm we had last week I am not really looking forward to more wind and squalls. Don't have any room to put the stuff already and everyone is to busy to haul. Off to bed going to be a long day.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Just left Woodbridge and the rain changed over to snow about half an hour ago and started sticking. Should be an intersting and hopefully uneventful evening when this all freezes up.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am not trusting the radar, looks like the lake keeps starting something up just south of us.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yeah the Exeter radar says it's just a spinning over us not going anywhere.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think I am going to go and full salt now to be safe. I think a decent coat should be fine.


----------



## cet

This one seems to keep starting up. Just when I thought we were in the clear it looks like we will be out plowing.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Were sending the salters out shortly and then sit till morning. May have to hit it again before the morning rush.


----------



## PlatinumService

I have a full plow tonight prob going out at 11. hopefully everything will be settled by then


----------



## PlatinumService

Oh and Rudolph is on cbc right now just to get in the plow spirit


----------



## Daner

The colder air Is moving In...This should bring In the snow and wind


----------



## musclecarboy

Wow this crap clogs tires easy, slippery driving out there. Be careful gents.


----------



## CGM Inc.

everything white here, 1cm on the ground


----------



## RAZOR

We just finished our first round. At the end there was about 4 inches. We will he heading out around 1 am, with a bit of luck the snow will have stopped by then.


----------



## McGaw

Dave, 
next time you're in church, please pray for london to NOT get anymore snow


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

just got in, started to ice up. Hope the salt takes care of whatever comes.


----------



## cet

Is this moving in a circle now or is it starting to move off. I thought it was done over an hour ago but now I don't know when it's going to stop.

Any idea's.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think there will just be light flurries +2cm possible up your way. Anything for you right now?


----------



## Belleaire Care

Began plowing at 9 this morning and got back in at about 8 tonight. This storm is still feeding up this way from the south. Snow accumulation is slow at least... but it's heavy and wet, (about 10 cms fell today).

Now it's -9 c and still snowing here in Barrie... but very lightly.... guessing another 3 cm by Monday morning. Time for 3 hrs sleep.

Mike out


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Slop fest today>>> Over 3" of wet heavy snow. Followed by artic air and more snow. About 6-8" toltal on the ground, very icy where not treated. Many people will have issues when the snow turns to concrete.


----------



## musclecarboy

Man it's pure ice now. It literally froze in 15 mins.


----------



## GMC Driver

JohnnyRoyale;1150133 said:


> Were sending the salters out shortly and then sit till morning. May have to hit it again before the morning rush.


Same plan here - just got in, temp is still sitting at 0. Salt should make sure nothing will stick, but second shift comes in at 3am to check.


----------



## CGM Inc.

we are at -6 and skating ring where there is no salt. City went out to late, lots of accidents.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Blowing and drifting here, opened everything up held off on the salt, still coming down, gonna grab some sleep and get back out. Radar says more LES for me.


----------



## cet

The snow on the ground helped when the temp dropped. We are scraping everything and it is just white underneath but not icy. Salting everything.


----------



## CGM Inc.

windy like crazy out here


----------



## rooferdave

insomniac roofer here, wrote along post last night and when I hit submit reply AAAAAAARRRRRRGGGHHHH! server too busy! same tonite from about 3 till now... anyone else get this?


----------



## mafesto

There's just 1 or 2 cm on the ground here. A little icy underneath in some areas. Supposed to get 2-4cm more by tomorrow morning. Waiting for the calls to come in from home owners, asking why i'm not there yet haha.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

was sappose to flash freeze here and then 2cms. everything was wet when I went to bed, temp hadnt dropped and there was a bit of flurries. Got up at 3am it was -8 and everything was dry. wind was blowing. . . salted a few puddles and went back to bed

im more tired the last few days waiting in anticipation for these storms then I am if I actually worked. 5 people called me sunday to tell me snow is comming... 
it snowed all around me. 

I didnt even buy anything new this year. 


My red dodge doesnt like to start in the cold (WET) unless its plugged in. Grid pre heater is getting power and working and everything else runs fine. Ive run a good batch of injector cleaner (howes meaner cleaner) and then lucus lube thru it and still problem. It cranks and cranks and cranks but only sometimes fires. plug in for an hour and ok.

Ive never done any injector work and from what I read I might need injectors.
Looks like at almost 400 000kms she wants a pension and retirement plan. Either that or a heated shop


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Here we go again



> Snow squall watch for
> Shelburne - Mansfield - Northern Dufferin County CONTINUED
> 
> ..SNOW SQUALLS DEVELOPING TODAY AND TUESDAY..
> 
> COLD NORTHERLY WINDS HAVE DEVELOPED AS A STRONG AREA OF LOW PRESSURE MOVES OFF TO THE EAST. THESE WINDS PASSING OVER THE RELATIVELY WARM WATERS OF Lake Huron AND Georgian Bay WILL GENERATE FLURRIES AT TIMES HEAVY AND SNOW SQUALLS FOR THE ABOVE REGIONS. LOCAL AMOUNTS OF NEAR 15 TO 25 CENTIMETRES PER 12 HOURS ARE POSSIBLE. THE SNOW SQUALLS ARE EXPECTED TO PERSIST INTO TUESDAY ALTHOUGH THE AFFECTED REGIONS WILL CHANGE AS THE WINDS SHIFT MORE TO THE NORTHWEST.


Already have 30cm since yesterday morning. Light fluff on top of some really heavy stuff. No uphill plowing that stuff.

Time for a couple hours sleep then it's off again I go.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

schrader;1150094 said:


> After the 120cm we had last week I am not really looking forward to more wind and squalls. Don't have any room to put the stuff already and everyone is to busy to haul. Off to bed going to be a long day.


I can haul it away, or blow it if there's room. If you're willing to sub out the removal, call me up. 647 225 9170.
Grant


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

MIDTOWNPC;1150710 said:


> Ive never done any injector work and from what I read I might need injectors.
> Looks like at almost 400 000kms she wants a pension and retirement plan. Either that or a heated shop


If its any consolation...I have an F250 with 450,000 KMS doing the same thing except when its parked indoors in a heated shop.... it will be retiring from plowing duties this winter and be born again as a monster truck over the course of the summer.


----------



## Bajak

rooferdave;1150588 said:


> insomniac roofer here, wrote along post last night and when I hit submit reply AAAAAAARRRRRRGGGHHHH! server too busy! same tonite from about 3 till now... anyone else get this?


MRM runs their scanners on the servers looking for viruses and 15 year old girls from Miami around that time.



Alpha Property;1149713 said:


> hey, any of you guys have a extra fuel transfer tank kicking around for a reasonable price?


I've got one with 12gpm pump, filter w/ water seperator and all the wiring. It doesn't have an automatic nozzel though. 3 years old.


----------



## Jaynen

That snow was really heavy, and man did that snow ever stick to my shovels and plow. I couldnt raise the plow the one time and went out to see a massive snow ball stuck to the front. Wings on a plow kicks ass and same with a plastic edge on gravel. Just gotta check out how bad the wear is on it.


----------



## musclecarboy

Salted salted salted and it still looks like crap. Great.


----------



## snowplowchick

musclecarboy;1150882 said:


> Salted salted salted and it still looks like crap. Great.


If it is any consolation, we scraped and salted, waited, then scraped and salted again, and it still looks bad. Too cold, too windy.


----------



## Daner

I have all my sites donewesport
The winds Is kicken up now, And getting purty cold out there with the wind chill
Blades are caking up from the slush


----------



## musclecarboy

snowplowchick;1150897 said:


> If it is any consolation, we scraped and salted, waited, then scraped and salted again, and it still looks bad. Too cold, too windy.


Yeah I scraped twice. Town roads are terrible so I don't look as bad.


----------



## PlatinumService

went out at 9 last night just getting in right now. icy icy icy is all i have to say everything was good at 7 last night at 830 froze solid.scraped and salted finally finished at 7 this morning. then 3 cm fell between 7 and 730 and all the product was a waste. all the doors were frozen. the key wouldnt go into the 4 wheeler because it froze up. all around awesome night.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Guess we are done too, only a couple small incidents


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1149934 said:


> Dean the Bobcat looks good. We've painted more stuff then I care to remember with a brush. It's a good cheap way to refresh.
> 
> Plowing in Scar. The main reason I like the big storms is like Dean said to weed out the weak. For some reason the big storms make me feel like a kid again. This is my 20 th year plowing and the only person who like the a big storm more then me is my dad and this is his 40 th year doing commercial work.


I get more excited doing a deal then I do going out to plow snow. I enjoy plowing snow, and laugh when its snow up to my armpits.

Im sure Id be more excited if I had the ace of deeres up my sleeve waiting for a monster storm like u.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JohnnyRoyale;1150730 said:


> If its any consolation...I have an F250 with 450,000 KMS doing the same thing except when its parked indoors in a heated shop.... it will be retiring from plowing duties this winter and be born again as a monster truck over the course of the summer.


problem for me is I dont have a shop. guess it would be best to sell it in the summer :laughing:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

If the air dont work you'd be best to sell it in the winter...ICE COLD AIR!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Anyone around the Dundas and Keele area? Small prop that is a bit out of our way.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## CGM Inc.

Roads are "white" in town Thumbs UpThumbs Up
Not from snow so 
City put it down real good today!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We might have to salt again in the next few. Keeps flurrying.


----------



## CGM Inc.

here is a pic, just got up from a nap.
Checked outside and thought 
Had a second look and realized it is salt!


----------



## DeVries

We're going out to salt again as well. Salt from this morning is having a tough time with these cold temps.

Got the first plow in this season, so far so good other than a dead battery in a sites gate opener.


----------



## DeVries

Cedar Grounds;1151195 said:


> here is a pic, just got up from a nap.
> Checked outside and thought
> Had a second look and realized it is salt!


Yowzers, there must be a surplus of salt in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

This is one of those times Clearlane really helps.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1151198 said:


> Yowzers, there must be a surplus of salt in your neck of the woods.


City sprayed liquid yesterday too.....you wonder why when it is supposed to rain 
People in the GTA don't tolerate much or any snow.


----------



## cet

Nothing here is even close to black. Too cold and it has snowed most of the day.

The guys that hammered down the salt have a slush problem now. I guess we are going to scrape again tonight, round 5 for us.


----------



## CGM Inc.

We also scrape some places in Brampton as part of the cleanup.
More drifts than anything else
And most likey another salt application if more is coming

Snowing in Milton I heard


----------



## 3ipka

Another day, another salt.... This sucks looks like we are going to have another repeat of last winter in Mississauga
I feel sorry for anyone doing "per push" in our area


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hey guys, A little off topic for the weather thread, but I feel its important and Canadian plowers are who I'm trying to reach. 

I mentioned in a previous post that one of my workers had a heart attack while at work with me. As it turns out he kept full strength and range of motion in his entire body and is going to be fine. He is currently wearing a heart monitor to keep tabs on the beats and see if everything is ok. 

Meanwhile, he is obviously not able to drive a plow as until they have figured out what caused it and he has had some time to rest and heal. Problem is he has four four young kids at home and a wife to support. This is already a slow income time of year and to not work is even worse. 

The guy I have filling in for him in his absence called me today and said "Grant, give my hours on your truck to Dave, he needs them more than me." So far its only 5 hrs, but that's a super nice gesture. I have spread the word and we have taken in small donations from the other guys at work. Some of the employees chipped in $20, some of the companies that we sub construction work to chipped $100 and R.G. Peel Construction is going to match these donations. Another sub brought over a huge turkey to give for christmas. A customer is donating a bunch of new clothing for the kids (to be given as presents from mom and dad) 

This is becoming one of those stories that you hear of every year that makes you realize how good people are at pulling together to support those who need it. Dave, who lives in Markham, is a very hard worker and is the first guy to come out at 3am and go until after the last flake is gone. As fellow plowers, put yourselves in his boots for a second and see if there is anything you can think of that could help him and his family through this temporary hardship. Perhaps spread the word to your fuel supplier and see if they can donate a small amount of furnace oil. If you have an extra company jacket, it could help cheer him up. Anything would be appreciated and there is nobody more deserving. Let me know if anyone is interested.

Sincere thanks, 
Grant


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

To 3ipka - I don't, their time will come.

To Grant, I will see you at some point soon, I wish your employee all the best. Hopefully he is back at work soon.


----------



## CGM Inc.

3ipka;1151237 said:


> Another day, another salt.... This sucks looks like we are going to have another repeat of last winter in Mississauga
> I feel sorry for anyone doing "per push" in our area


Don't understand the per push concept in our area!
IMO we don't have nearly close enough snow to operate that way.

If someone asks per push we walk away....why carry all the resources to not get paid


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

3ipka;1151237 said:


> Another day, another salt.... This sucks looks like we are going to have another repeat of last winter in Mississauga
> I feel sorry for anyone doing "per push" in our area


Aside from our commercial and industrial contract work, we do a significant number of properties in the South Mississauga area on a per push and per app basis...all I can say is price accordingly.

Similar properties for the same client in Brampton go for 1/2 price.

Who's smarter-the guy going out 2x more to bill the amount or the guy going out 1/2 the time?

We still salt 30-35 times a year.

IMO...the real money isnt in the pushing...never has...and doubt it ever will. 

FWIW..our per push contracts have a seasonal guarantee attached to it.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1151252 said:


> Hey guys, A little off topic for the weather thread, but I feel its important and Canadian plowers are who I'm trying to reach.
> 
> I mentioned in a previous post that one of my workers had a heart attack while at work with me. As it turns out he kept full strength and range of motion in his entire body and is going to be fine. He is currently wearing a heart monitor to keep tabs on the beats and see if everything is ok.
> 
> Meanwhile, he is obviously not able to drive a plow as until they have figured out what caused it and he has had some time to rest and heal. Problem is he has four four young kids at home and a wife to support. This is already a slow income time of year and to not work is even worse.
> 
> The guy I have filling in for him in his absence called me today and said "Grant, give my hours on your truck to Dave, he needs them more than me." So far its only 5 hrs, but that's a super nice gesture. I have spread the word and we have taken in small donations from the other guys at work. Some of the employees chipped in $20, some of the companies that we sub construction work to chipped $100 and R.G. Peel Construction is going to match these donations. Another sub brought over a huge turkey to give for christmas. A customer is donating a bunch of new clothing for the kids (to be given as presents from mom and dad)
> 
> This is becoming one of those stories that you hear of every year that makes you realize how good people are at pulling together to support those who need it. Dave, who lives in Markham, is a very hard worker and is the first guy to come out at 3am and go until after the last flake is gone. As fellow plowers, put yourselves in his boots for a second and see if there is anything you can think of that could help him and his family through this temporary hardship. Perhaps spread the word to your fuel supplier and see if they can donate a small amount of furnace oil. If you have an extra company jacket, it could help cheer him up. Anything would be appreciated and there is nobody more deserving. Let me know if anyone is interested.
> 
> Sincere thanks,
> Grant


I can throw in a couple fleece jackets and T-shirts if you want them.
It's usually the deserving Guys that end up getting sick.

One of my construction Guys from the summer didn't show the 2nd time now:realmad:
Never missed a day but winter doesn't seem to be his thing! He's history very shortly.

My mechanic that is with us 29 years backed into a car today and was :realmad: about himself. Gave him a hug and said don"t worry about it!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Thanks Cedar, That'd be nice of you. Let me know how/when is the easiest way to arrange for this.


----------



## 3ipka

Cedar Grounds;1151269 said:


> Don't understand the per push concept in our area!
> IMO we don't have nearly close enough snow to operate that way.
> 
> If someone asks per push we walk away....why carry all the resources to not get paid


Exactly, I have never been a believer in the concept, all of our work is either personal (land we own) or a seasonal price with salt being extra.... 
Just walking into the shop every morning and looking at idle equipment is giving me the itch....


----------



## CGM Inc.

3ipka;1151308 said:


> Exactly, I have never been a believer in the concept, all of our work is either personal (land we own) or a seasonal price with salt being extra....
> Just walking into the shop every morning and looking at idle equipment is giving me the itch....


and also costs money to turn on the light to look at the equipment that is sitting there ready to go if and when needed. We have a combination of included and salt extra which also limits risk in extreme seasons


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

All of our contracts aside from the per push stuff is monthly, salt extra.

Years gone by we had many all in contracts, but that included alot of retail which I refuse to even look at anymore....Yeah cash flow was better back then,,,but you paid for it another way with elevated stress levels...zero tolerance...always being 'on' for the whole winter including Christmas Eve, Boxing Day Etc......it really takes a toll on a person. Plus we found that no matter how easy you make it for guys to clear walkways...nobody wants to do it. 

We entertained one particular per push scenario a few years ago and havent looked back since.

I would never only work on a per push basis exculsively...but its nice to know your actually billing something at the end of the storm for your efforts vs taking it away from the pot when you're all included. 

In the end...neither system has proven to make me a gazzilionaire yet...so till I find greener grass I keep doing what I know.


----------



## kefala

Looks like a salting run here in Markham. Things look like hell up here. They got ugly fast.


----------



## creativedesigns

Cedar Grounds;1151269 said:


> If someone asks "per push" we walk away....why carry all the resources to not get paid


The only reason I would consider a Per Push agreement would be on a small commercial lot, but didn't want the full responsibility of small snow/salting events, considering that were already booked to capacity with full service contracts.


----------



## creativedesigns

Cedar Grounds;1151276 said:


> IOne of my construction Guys from the summer didn't show the 2nd time now:realmad:
> Never missed a day but winter doesn't seem to be his thing! He's history very shortly.


Cedar, what do u do when a worker doesn't show up to plow because of being drunk.....? I run with Neiges rule of 3 strikes -ur out!


----------



## CGM Inc.

creativedesigns;1151440 said:


> Cedar, what do u do when a worker doesn't show up to plow because of being drunk.....? I run with Neiges rule of 3 strikes -ur out!


I don't really want to give them 3 strikes, rather go with 2 it depends on the situation.
Needed him because of drivers licence, not anymore.
I pay them on time as prommissed, give them as much notice as I can that we go out.
You go and watch a movie in a winter storm watch and freezing rain warning just tells me you don't care. I only pay him 1/2 or get another guy since he also has one of my trucks and is responsible to get another guy to work.

1st strike 1/2 pay
2nd no pay
3rd out is an option too

I'm to good with my Guys I have been told....

He keeps calling me all day, didn't even check his message.
I'm sleeping been out all nite dude!!!!
Called you at 5AM you return my call at 2.30 PM

Something is wrong here...:realmad::realmad:


----------



## Triple L

went out yesterday at 2:30 in the afternoon and just got back in now... 

my sidewalks guy that drives the thirsty seven twenty (3720) packed it today around noon as he was falling asleep in the tractor so I had to do all my work and then finish all his yet to... crazy oldtimers tucker out pretty quickly now a days....

went thru a hair under $80 fuel in the thirsty seven twenty... I thought that was quite a bit for a days work... Well we put over 20 clock hours on the tractor its self... maby im just tired...

Gonna be hauling around midnight for a customer... I think like Johnny royal was saying... the more we work the less is in the pot at the end... except haulings hourly payup


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1151492 said:


> Gonna be hauling around midnight for a customer... I think like Johnny royal was saying... the more we work the less in the pot at the end... except hauling hourly payup


That's what i'm saying man... snow 5' in a week or F-off and don't snow at all


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

I have to say, I'm kinda liking the per push lately.
Picked up 3 new customers in the last week. All per push / All Cash and all people who flagged me down when I was at another customers very close.

Done 11 pushes so far  

And since the only other guy around here who does snow isn't taking any more customers, The rate is very nice


----------



## dingybigfoot

kefala;1151354 said:


> Looks like a salting run here in Markham. Things look like hell up here. They got ugly fast.


what's it looking like up there now? i was thinking of heading up there around midnight. but if its looking sh**ty I'll probably go now.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1151492 said:


> went out yesterday at 2:30 in the afternoon and just got back in now...
> 
> my sidewalks guy that drives the thirsty seven twenty (3720) packed it today around noon as he was falling asleep in the tractor so I had to do all my work and then finish all his yet to... crazy oldtimers tucker out pretty quickly now a days....
> 
> went thru a hair under $80 fuel in the thirsty seven twenty... I thought that was quite a bit for a days work... Well we put over 20 clock hours on the tractor its self... maby im just tired...
> 
> Gonna be hauling around midnight for a customer... I think like Johnny royal was saying... the more we work the less is in the pot at the end... except haulings hourly payup


We just use $10/hour for fuel, for easy figuring but our tractors probably burn more then your. I bet you burn alot more on the road vs working.. I'm actually surprised you'd burn that much playing in the sandbox.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Worked the lots lap ofter lap, push salt and repeat..... Had a good handle on everthing untill the windshifted and brought in the cold front. Even with all my attempts everywhere turned ice pack. Been adding salt over and over all day and still no signs of slush.... 

Laced the last batch with some calcium ... still no bingo. Good thing cold snow is squeeky and not as slippery!!


----------



## creativedesigns

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1151722 said:


> Worked the lots lap ofter lap, push salt and repeat..... Had a good handle on everthing untill the windshifted and brought in the cold front. Even with all my attempts everywhere turned ice pack. Been adding salt over and over all day and still no signs of slush....
> 
> Laced the last batch with some calcium ... still no bingo. Good thing cold snow is squeeky and not as slippery!!


I hear ya! Freezing rain & concrete slush can be a tricky game. I'd rather have 20cm of powder snow! :bluebounc


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1151492 said:


> went thru a hair under $80 fuel in the thirsty seven twenty... I thought that was quite a bit for a days work... Well we put over 20 clock hours on the tractor its self... maby im just tired...


worrying about $80 of fuel......you must be Italian!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Guess we go at it again......


----------



## Triple L

I'm not worrried about it, fuel is what it is IMO, a necessary expense... Its more the PITA sending the tractor off twice a day to diesel up... Expecially if you don't have cardlock


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1151969 said:


> I'm not worrried about it, fuel is what it is IMO, a necessary expense... Its more the PITA sending the tractor off twice a day to diesel up... Expecially if you don't have cardlock


Just a thought but is there anyway you could store a couple 5 gallon cans at one of your sites along the way. Would save a lot of time.


----------



## rooferdave

well I have not been called out since last week and have been able to get caught up on roofing as no snow here in t.o. and also the heater is fixed at the shop!

wow Sarnia have declared a snow emergency! http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/...ergency-declared-in-southwestern-ontario?bn=1


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

nothing accuulated here except a few drifts. cleaned those up this morning. such high winds everything is dry. few frozen puddles, which we touched up. sidewalks needed some salt, but we added some sand for grit also on the town sidewalks. 



-13 here everything started ok, red was plugged in, the rest was fine.  im happy


----------



## ff1221

Storming like a Bustard here, had 20-30 cm yesterday with winds gusting to well over 50k, every road out of this place is closed, all MTO, County and Township plows have been pulled of the roads for the last 24 to 36 hrs, what a great storm, will post some pics later.


----------



## RAZOR

We got a bit of drifting from yesterday and last night, we cleaned everybody up and now I'm getting ready for the grand opening of the new Princess Auto store.


----------



## Grassman09

RAZOR;1152037 said:


> We got a bit of drifting from yesterday and last night, we cleaned everybody up and now I'm getting ready for the grand opening of the new Princess Auto store.


That is the best one I have seen out of them all, its huge. I spent 20mins last week trying to find the old one. Then I spent and hour 20 once inside.


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1151217Snowing in Milton I heard[/QUOTE said:


> Plowed everything in Milton yesterday. Only ones who didn't plow there sites yesterday was Cintar. Once everything was plowed and Salted it snowed again.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

RAZOR;1152037 said:


> We got a bit of drifting from yesterday and last night, we cleaned everybody up and now I'm getting ready for the grand opening of the new Princess Auto store.





Grassman09;1152064 said:


> That is the best one I have seen out of them all, its huge. I spent 20mins last week trying to find the old one. Then I spent and hour 20 once inside.


My dad loves Princess Auto...seems like every time I call him he says he's there.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1152087 said:


> My dad loves Princess Auto...seems like every time I call him he says he's there.


I love it too but the tools are junk! At least most of them.
Haven't found a decent make tools in North America....
Just because something has lifetime warranty doesn't mean it's a good tool.
Good tools don't need warranty because you can't break them.....

Glad everyone made it through the night!


----------



## GMC Driver

Cedar Grounds;1152103 said:


> Glad everyone made it through the night!


Well I made it, but not everything else. This is getting old quick - been snowing out here for about 36 hours straight. Horizontal snow - the kind that drifts in front of the doors and creates a 2' drift within 10 minutes of clearing it.

Had a few frozen salters this morning - we stopped spreading last night, and when they tried this morning, I got a few calls about nothing coming out.

Also - the RAM tracking is proving valuable. Pin-pointing the times of service has been handy - sites that were cleaned up for 6:30 - 7:00 are a mess again.

So I'll finish my cup of coffee and then it's out to dig out another salter. This is getting old quick.


----------



## Triple L

thats my job today also, fix stupid ***** that breaks on big storms... Cant belive the chute on the snowblower hasnt fallen off by now LOL...


----------



## GMC Driver

Triple L;1152187 said:


> thats my job today also, fix stupid ***** that breaks on big storms... Cant belive the chute on the snowblower hasnt fallen off by now LOL...


LOL - I know Chad. I've almost got to the point where my own route is small enough to allow me the time in the shop for repairs.

Since last night:

- rear tire on L-series Kubota went mysteriously flat. After-hour$ tire $ervice guy found the deep cut.

- blown hose on 810 wing (quick fix)

- motor quit on new 8611LP - turns out the factory didn't tighten the internal ground screws (realtively quick fix)

- 3 frozen salters

This is getting old quick.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1152103 said:


> I love it too but the tools are junk! At least most of them.Haven't found a decent make tools in North America....
> Just because something has lifetime warranty doesn't mean it's a good tool.
> Good tools don't need warranty because you can't break them.....


I grew up pretty much spoiled when it comes to power tools, my dad was the sales manager at Fein in Missi. in the 70's. I priced them out a decade ago... Industrial tools are expensive.... but my grinder, drill and skillsaw are on their 2nd generation with no signs of wear.

I had the only black lots in town thanks to the treated, didn't even open the gate past the first notch. Musta got lucky.....


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Cedar Grounds;1151966 said:


> Guess we go at it again......


When the f*c& is Georgian Bay going to freeze over? 
Everything's covered again!!!
If this keeps up looks like a push and salting tonite. payup


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1152456 said:


> When the f*c& is Georgian Bay going to freeze over?
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing:That was funny!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1152456 said:


> When the f*c& is Georgian Bay going to freeze over?
> Everything's covered again!!!
> If this keeps up looks like a push and salting tonite. payup


Had everything black this morning then the squall came in, then the phone started ringing.


----------



## JD Dave

Decided to call the guys in to scrape what they can.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1152424 said:


> at Fein in Missi. in the 70's. ..


 no we are talking!
I know some like Snap-on....I don't just the feel at selve is wrong to me.

Wera, Hazet, Gedore, Stahlwille are nice tools from Germany but $$$$
Bondhous makes the best Allan Keys out there
Knipex pliers wesport

You don't see to much Fein anymore around.
Hilti makes awesome machines too

i love tools and have more as I ever will need but never the right one


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1152522 said:


> Decided to call the guys in to scrape what they can.


we scraped in Brampton this morning after we scraped at night 

And will go again later on, slowly getting :realmad: customers will ***** soon about salt payup


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

My industrials aren't too picky about catching snowflakes so looks like we're waiting it out till tonite. Sent a salter out to hit laneways hard at the one retail we have. The squall seems pretty isolated in width so we'll be pushing something tonite...just don't know exactly where yet.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

just looked at the radar, that sucks, I had no idea what you guys were talking about at first!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

oh, and "that doesn't Suck" JD, have fun!


----------



## 3ipka

Checked our lots and commercials around noon, looks like we got about 3cm its not much but with help from some drifts its gonna be my first push... Hurray

Bunch of morons at the weather network said trace-1cm


----------



## buckwheat_la

Good luck and best wishes to all the snow contractors dealing with the mess in Ontario right now


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1152560 said:


> oh, and "that doesn't Suck" JD, have fun!


I guess your on the right side of town this time, or the wrong depending on how you look at it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Scar is always the wrong... but its home.


----------



## musclecarboy

The worst, biggest pain in the a$$ property supervisor emailed me today saying I'm doing an awesome job. VERY happy to hear that considering I've been killing myself working all night plowing/salting then doing a major flood restoration reno in Newmarket during the day. Sleep is optional.


On a side note, has anyone used the snow-ex push drop spreader? I'm killing myself with buckets when I do the lots and sidewalks myself, looking for a solution. I don't want to get an epoke... too small, too heavy, too expensive.


----------



## Ducke

anyone have any Picture of all the Snow up in Ontario ??
Us down here in Atlantic Canada are kind of missing it


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

rooferdave;1150588 said:


> insomniac roofer here, wrote along post last night and when I hit submit reply AAAAAAARRRRRRGGGHHHH! server too busy! same tonite from about 3 till now... anyone else get this?


_*I have noticed that as well, anytime in the late night/early morining hours if it aint busy it dont load this thread period, but any other thread loads no problem! Maybe we have killed it lol*_


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Mr.Markus;1152471 said:


> :laughing:That was funny!!!


Guess not eh?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Ducke;1152628 said:


> anyone have any Picture of all the Snow up in Ontario ??
> Us down here in Atlantic Canada are kind of missing it


Here's some crappy BlackBerry pics from my office window (Just South of Barrie)


----------



## CGM Inc.

EC 5-10cm and TWM 1cm what is it now


----------



## alpine692003

Send the snow to bc dammit!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Cedar Grounds;1152685 said:


> EC 5-10cm and TWM 1cm what is it now


Dont think EC is right...for West end anyways. 
Radar looks like its shifting East.


----------



## Grassman09

rooferdave;1152005 said:


> well I have not been called out since last week and have been able to get caught up on roofing as no snow here in t.o. and also the heater is fixed at the shop!
> 
> wow Sarnia have declared a snow emergency! http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/...ergency-declared-in-southwestern-ontario?bn=1


I've driven that stretch a few times there is nothing but farmer fields and a few houses spread waaaay out. Didn't these people have some idea it was that bad its not like BAM flash 30cm in a matter of minutes.

When I worked retail I was surprised at the amount of idiots that would come into the store just to buy dumb stuff that could be bought any other day.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1152706 said:


> Dont think EC is right...for West end anyways.
> Radar looks like its shifting East.


I hope you are right! That's how I look at it too.
But I admit reading the radar is not my forte


----------



## CGM Inc.

Employee update: 

Guy in question got a cell phone now purplebou
Hasn't missed a beat since!
Calling now in advance to make sure and check with me (as much as I know )
Hasn't missed a beat since! Called him at 4am today, 1 ring picked up, not grumpy! Happy to go out! That's the Guy I know! Maybe I did him wrong....


----------



## cet

A pic from today.


----------



## PlatinumService

Just did my first thawrox run today. The plaza i look after wants pickle mix for god knows why.(keep costs low i guess) anyways i told them we needed to get the ice under control in certain spots. -10 plus windchill winds were probably at 30 - 40 kmh... it was really cold out. within 10 minutes i could see this stuff melting everything. i wish i could use this stuff all the time. Mr Markus i can see why you use this stuff to keep your sanity and not worry about temps if its working or not.


----------



## kefala

Pristine PM ltd;1152593 said:


> Scar is always the wrong... but its home.


I grew up in scar. U can take the boy out of the hood, but u can't take the hood out of the boy. LoL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

what's it like by your house?


----------



## Ducke

Man how I would love to have some of that snow 
It was 12C here today rain rain rain 378mm in the last 30 days on my rain gauge.


----------



## kefala

Pristine PM ltd;1152817 said:


> what's it like by your house?


Snowing and starting to get nasty


----------



## Grassman09

Got a call to haul soil from Toronto to I think close to Barrie. Weird request..


----------



## creativedesigns

rooferdave;1152005 said:


> well I have not been called out since last week and have been able to get caught up on roofing as no snow here in t.o. and also the heater is fixed at the shop!
> wow Sarnia have declared a snow emergency! http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/...ergency-declared-in-southwestern-ontario?bn=1


Thats just crazy! I would hate to be caught in that....



JD Dave;1152482 said:


> Had everything black this morning then the squall came in, then the phone started ringing.


Really? Are your malls zero tolerance?



Cedar Grounds;1152747 said:


> Employee update:
> 
> Guy in question got a cell phone now
> Hasn't missed a beat since!
> Calling now in advance to make sure and check with me (as much as I know )
> Hasn't missed a beat since! Called him at 4am today, 1 ring picked up, not grumpy! Happy to go out! That's the Guy I know! Maybe I did him wrong....


Glad to hear everything worked out for ya Thumbs Up


----------



## kefala

*Off topic*

I have 140 sheets of drywall that need to be brought into a basement in Markham this Friday.

Does anyone have anyone that might be interested in this? A shoveler perhaps looking for some extra cash.

Msg me back. Thx.

John


----------



## Mr.Markus

PlatinumService;1152780 said:


> Just did my first thawrox run today. The plaza i look after wants pickle mix for god knows why.(keep costs low i guess) anyways i told them we needed to get the ice under control in certain spots. -10 plus windchill winds were probably at 30 - 40 kmh... it was really cold out. within 10 minutes i could see this stuff melting everything. i wish i could use this stuff all the time. Mr Markus i can see why you use this stuff to keep your sanity and not worry about temps if its working or not.


Guys in our area double and tripled up on salt but the thawrox saved me on this one in one app. I was worried about drifting snow sticking to the lots but it just kept working.Thumbs Up


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'll do it for you. What will you pay? must be one hell of a basement.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Seen a quote from London.....210$ per ton!
now that could mean they spread 1 ton and charge 1 ton not like most spread 1 ton (or 1/2 a ton) and charge 2 at 120$ each or a 240$ minimum. Someone said get the comic book and pick your price when I questioned him how to arrive at an amount! Simple math just doesnt work on that topic


----------



## DeVries

Ducke;1152841 said:


> Man how I would love to have some of that snow
> It was 12C here today rain rain rain 378mm in the last 30 days on my rain gauge.


Lucky you, I would definitly not complain, besides when you guy's get snow don't you usually get hammered so bad that power and stuff is out?


----------



## willyswagon

DeVries;1153005 said:


> Lucky you, I would definitly not complain, besides when you guy's get snow don't you usually get hammered so bad that power and stuff is out?


The power system in NS is in terrible shape.

If someone Farts, 80,000 customers are out of service!!!


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1152770 said:


> A pic from today.


Holy crap!!!! You must have had to take a pee really bad to get out of your truck and bless us with a picture.


----------



## cet

I was going to take of picture when I was at 48. It was up to my door windows and I was stuck good. 20 min. of shoveling and salt to get out. On the phone to tell them they needed loader work. Remembered how old I am when I finally got out. Driveway is 1km long and I was in past 1/2 way.

Out again tonight, round 6 :realmad:


----------



## Grassman09

kefala;1152921 said:


> I have 140 sheets of drywall that need to be brought into a basement in Markham this Friday.
> 
> Does anyone have anyone that might be interested in this? A shoveler perhaps looking for some extra cash.
> 
> Msg me back. Thx.
> 
> John


Contact Jon @ Pristine Property he will bring the school bus by with walk way gang and will have that done quicker then you can find your wallet. Thumbs Up


----------



## Triple L

PlatinumService;1152780 said:


> Just did my first thawrox run today. The plaza i look after wants pickle mix for god knows why.(keep costs low i guess) anyways i told them we needed to get the ice under control in certain spots. -10 plus windchill winds were probably at 30 - 40 kmh... it was really cold out. within 10 minutes i could see this stuff melting everything. i wish i could use this stuff all the time. Mr Markus i can see why you use this stuff to keep your sanity and not worry about temps if its working or not.


Today was my first time using thawrox also, tried out 1.5 tons for 1 load... IMO, biggest waste of money ever... 4 hours later I went back and put down white salt again... Sure maby it might get "working" a little bit quicker, but IMO, the end result was the same... I just cant justify the large price increase for what I seen today... Plus running the viberator on the salter the whole time was a PITA... I like reading these reviews and now I can say I tried it I guess...


----------



## cet

I don't think there is a black site in Newmarket/Aurora right now. I don't think you can put down enough salt to keep the snow out when it's blowing this hard 24/7. As soon as it's black and wet the snow sticks to it and your back to square one.


----------



## Grassman09

Try hulk salt next. That is weird that you didn't like it Chad. Most of the time it will save you from not having to re apply in light dusting's. You also wont get that partial re freeze at night that's kind of slushy. 

Can you get the brown salt there Eco Salt aka Geo Melt?


----------



## musclecarboy

Grassman09;1153127 said:


> Try hulk salt next. That is weird that you didn't like it Chad. Most of the time it will save you from not having to re apply in light dusting's. You also wont get that partial re freeze at night that's kind of slushy.
> 
> Can you get the brown salt there Eco Salt aka Geo Melt?


It's not a matter of being able to melt it, as soon as it's wet it's covered from blowing snow. I'm having the same problems but luckily the wind will be dead overnight


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1153127 said:


> Try hulk salt next. That is weird that you didn't like it Chad. Most of the time it will save you from not having to re apply in light dusting's. You also wont get that partial re freeze at night that's kind of slushy.
> 
> Can you get the brown salt there Eco Salt aka Geo Melt?


I buy exclusively off 1 suplier and whatever he has I take... I have a pretty large influence on his decision as he carrys the ice melter I prefer and the sand I like to run but as far as treated goes, I dont care what he brings in... And if he likes it I think thats really good but thats JMO... maby in some peoples heads they think it works better but because I was skeptical to begin with in my head I still think its a joke...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1153116 said:


> Today was my first time using thawrox also, tried out 1.5 tons for 1 load... IMO, biggest waste of money ever... 4 hours later I went back and put down white salt again... Sure maby it might get "working" a little bit quicker, but IMO, the end result was the same... I just cant justify the large price increase for what I seen today... Plus running the viberator on the salter the whole time was a PITA... I like reading these reviews and now I can say I tried it I guess...


I don't find it works faster but the residual is better and longer and I can carry it further, less per site. I don't have a vibrator (never needed one) but I know the Snow Ex's are bad for that if your product isn't the perfect consistency. I think it comes down to what your used too, if you've priced for salt and see the increase per ton it can be daunting especially if you expect miracles. I easily apply a 3rd less for better results than salt so the cost is even buying salt for $80/ton.


----------



## alpine692003

omg -- i am so jealous of all you guys ...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1153149 said:


> I buy exclusively off 1 suplier and whatever he has I take... I have a pretty large influence on his decision as he carrys the ice melter I prefer and the sand I like to run but as far as treated goes, I dont care what he brings in... And if he likes it I think thats really good but thats JMO... maby in some peoples heads they think it works better but because I was skeptical to begin with in my head I still think its a joke...


Your supplier is a bit of a dick , I talked to him on the phone today. You can tell him I said that.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

The kid was lookng forward to playing video games on his Snow Day.
That didn't happen .. hehehehe


















Another 50cm in the last 36 hours Drifts over 3ft in spots.... And my truck is sitting in a ditch until the morning.. Ughhhhh.


----------



## JD Dave

EcoGreen Serv;1153240 said:


> The kid was lookng forward to playing video games on his Snow Day.
> That didn't happen .. hehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another 50cm in the last 36 hours Drifts over 3ft in spots.... And my truck is sitting in a ditch until the morning.. Ughhhhh.


That's alot of snow. why can't you get your truck out tonight?


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

JD Dave;1153252 said:


> That's alot of snow. why can't you get your truck out tonight?


It's in a ditch off a private laneway. The tow truck driver who I waited 3 hours for wouldn't go down the laneway. My big tractor is broken. I finished up the last couple with the little 2305 Deere so I'll leave it till morning. I love that little tractor. I'm thinking of getting a rear blower for it.

Anyone have any experience with a 60" Buhler on a little tractor ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

EcoGreen Serv;1153240 said:


> The kid was lookng forward to playing video games on his Snow Day.That didn't happen .. hehehehe
> Another 50cm in the last 36 hours Drifts over 3ft in spots.... And my truck is sitting in a ditch until the morning.. Ughhhhh.


Beautiful pictures, looks like I'm heading out again overnight, must be overtired Miranda Lamberts making me weepy...off to bed.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1153160 said:


> I. I easily apply a 3rd less for better results than salt so the cost is even buying salt for $80/ton.


 that gets you competitive!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

1400km on the truck since the storm hit... Lots still not up to my standards and tired of using a ton of salt with little result. Have 2" thick ice pack in almost all my lots. We need the temp to spike for the afternoon so we can scrape her down!!!! 

All this talk about thawrox and hulk just remind me of wasting more money on salt !!! You can achieve the same results with 5 gal of CaCl per ton... Additional cost of about 5 bucks!!! Thought of adding black dye to mine and calling it "Black ice breaker"...... At these temps melting 2" of ice is almost impossible. It takes almost a kg of salt to melt 1kg of water at this temp.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

just got in from the dusting, had to plow in Markham... salt bills are not looking good for this week, that didn't take long.


----------



## McGaw

Unbeleivable here in London. Sat down and watched a movie for an hour and a half. Looked outside, we had a good 4 inches on the ground and it was still coming down. Got home, and there's six. I shoveled a spot for the car which took ten minutes and there was another inch that had fallen. Got inside and I can't see the sidewalk from the front window.


----------



## PlatinumService

Just in from a scrape and salt. The thawrox made my cleanup a breeze.... even at -16 plus windchill still works like salt does at -2.we will just see how effective it is with the blowing snow today.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1153487 said:


> just got in from the dusting, had to plow in Markham... salt bills are not looking good for this week, that didn't take long.


Gotta flurrie/squall heading through now. I just got back from a salt so fingers crossed I'm ok. Lotta guys out here scraping hardpack and blasting the salt again this morning. Only -11 so don't know what's up with that.


----------



## ff1221

Still blowing like mad here, not much accumulation, drifts everywhere, most east/west roads are reopened now that the squall line has shifted east and the wind is coming off the lake, but Hwy 21 is still closed (no surprise there, probably will be till spring), good luck out there folks!


----------



## McGaw

I'm crying right now... I know it'll be a long time before I get some sleep. On the plus side, college is closed so they've post poned my exam. No running in the snow behind a plow for me  
Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Mr.Markus;1153278 said:


> Beautiful pictures,


X2! They look like postcards.

Has anyone else noticed many properties untouched this morning? I put in a call to a PM of a nearby mall which was abviously neglected yesterday during the blast and overnight...IMO it definitely needed a scrape and a salt. I'm curious to see if the PM will even call me back.

We picked up a new small industrial contract earlier this week literally next door to our shop in Etobicoke...previous contractor is nowhere to be found! They have 7 huge locations around the GTA (co-incidentally they are all very close to other sites of ours) and their other contractors wanted no part in taking this one over for them...I don't get it...I sometimes go out of my way to keep a good paying client happy...but some people might see otherwise. Maybe I'm wrong I don't know...but little do they know that that stupid move is going to cost them all the other locations after this year.:laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

McGaw;1153636 said:


> I'm crying right now... I know it'll be a long time before I get some sleep. On the plus side, college is closed so they've post poned my exam. No running in the snow behind a plow for me
> Hows everyone else doing?


The Guys that asked me to plow in London still look for a new contractor!
Feel sorry for you Guys out there.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I'm getting tired just thinking about how tired we'd all be if that was us.


----------



## Neige

JohnnyRoyale;1153755 said:


> I'm getting tired just thinking about how tired we'd all be if that was us.


Well I just had my first full night sleep in 10 days. Just would not stop snowing or blowing, or raining, or freezing you get the drift. Calling for another 2-4 this afternoon. I have gone through almost as much salt as last seasons total. Then everyday I hear what is going on in London, and I am thankful I do not live there. Got at least 40 hrs of work to do before I am completely caught up. Catch you guys later


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1153711 said:


> X2! They look like postcards.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed many properties untouched this morning? I put in a call to a PM of a nearby mall which was abviously neglected yesterday during the blast and overnight...IMO it definitely needed a scrape and a salt. I'm curious to see if the PM will even call me back.
> 
> We picked up a new small industrial contract earlier this week literally next door to our shop in Etobicoke...previous contractor is nowhere to be found! They have 7 huge locations around the GTA (co-incidentally they are all very close to other sites of ours) and their other contractors wanted no part in taking this one over for them...I don't get it...I sometimes go out of my way to keep a good paying client happy...but some people might see otherwise. Maybe I'm wrong I don't know...but little do they know that that stupid move is going to cost them all the other locations after this year.:laughing:


We all get lucky sometime. Some contractors I really wonder about its like they don't care at all.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Hope you're salts not included Paul.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1153711 said:


> X2! They look like postcards.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed many properties untouched this morning?


We have been out for clean ups last night, seen a lot of Guys out but just as many lots being untouched.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I think the last slop fest was the hardest clean ups ever!! Scrape in the Am salt Scrape in the afternoon with some sunlight and salt. Repeat as required...... I like how no one here can figure out that melting 2" ice slabs in these temperatures is a full time occupation.


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1153149 said:


> ... And if he likes it I think thats really good but thats JMO... maby in some peoples heads they think it works better but because I was skeptical to begin with in my head I still think its a joke...


... its wierd how you hate treated Green Clearlane salt, since your basically in love with everything green to begin with.... even Green tractors


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;1153850 said:


> ... its wierd how you hate treated Green Clearlane salt, since your basically in love with everything green to begin with.... even Green tractors


Maby I'll like clearlane cause its green but you can keep your kubota orange thawrox

I like keeping the green in my pocket


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1154004 said:


> Maby I'll like clearlane cause its green but you can keep your kubota orange thawrox I like keeping the green in my pocket


My sites are black even with another 2 cm dusting this morning, thanks to the thawroxs no scraping needed.... Sorry it didn't work to your expectations Chad. Went out today and delivered my Xmas wreaths to 35 of my best customers. (They love that stuff.) And the smell of the fresh garland gets everyone looking at the card with my logo.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We do poinsettias, nice looking wreaths!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1154067 said:


> We do poinsettias, nice looking wreaths!


Poinsettias are always welcome, BTW I think you misplaced mine.... I haven't seen it yet.10 more days!


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1154077 said:


> Poinsettias are always welcome, BTW I think you misplaced mine.... I haven't seen it yet.10 more days!


I havn't seen my wreath either.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1154084 said:


> I havn't seen my wreath either.


3rd line and 22nd Sideroad. Tell Josie Markus sent you...bring your wallet.
(I knew that was coming the second i hit submit.)


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1154092 said:


> 3rd line and 22nd Sideroad. Tell Josie Markus sent you...bring your wallet.
> (I knew that was coming the second i hit submit.)


I understand everythng except the bring my wallet part.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1154110 said:


> I understand everythng except the bring my wallet part.


You like to be invited....


----------



## schrader

Weather here in Collingwood has been crazy, 70k winds and blinding white outs yesterday. Most of the town was shut down. Drifts were 8' high in spaces. Had enough snow for a while there is no where left to put it.
Corey


----------



## RAZOR

We got hit pretty hard today. We cleared everthing twice and now there is still 3-4 inches in the driveways. I'll wait for the city plows to come out tonight and clean them up again. I think we cleared more snow in the last 5 days than we did all last season.


----------



## Mr.Markus

:laughing:BYW! In Daves case it means his wife.....I guess to pull him out of the creek. TWN just issues a snowsquall warning for us into tomorrow. I was hoping to get some more sleep.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

For any of you guys with F-350s .. What are you running for tires ? Not too thrilled with the Michelin LTXs

Or anyone plowing on severe terrain. 

I wish i just had nice flat parking lots to plow. I wonder how upset the OPP would get if I put 1" snowmobile carbide studs in my tires ? :laughing:


Corey, If you need a sub to help you out. I'm free until the next snowfall down here and I'm only about 20 minutes away.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1154054 said:


> My sites are black even with another 2 cm dusting this morning, thanks to the thawroxs no scraping needed.... Sorry it didn't work to your expectations Chad. Went out today and delivered my Xmas wreaths to 35 of my best customers. (They love that stuff.) And the smell of the fresh garland gets everyone looking at the card with my logo.


I love the card that you put with them!

Did you get a print shop to do that for you?

Very nice job!


----------



## snow_man_48045

ff1221;1153634 said:


> Still blowing like mad here, not much accumulation, drifts everywhere, most east/west roads are reopened now that the squall line has shifted east and the wind is coming off the lake, but Hwy 21 is still closed (no surprise there, probably will be till spring), good luck out there folks!


Been storm stayed on 21 many times in last 30 some years driving up to Meaford. That highway was where as a kid I learned how to drive in snow/ whiteouts. Back then thought they did not shut it down until there was an accident. Not as heavy traveled back then I guess and less sue happy people. Usual spots are by Lucknow or just before your town and then again at North end of Bayfield.


----------



## creativedesigns

Mr.Markus;1154359 said:


> TWN just issues a snowsquall warning for us into tomorrow. I was hoping to get some more sleep.


I find that "pre-sleeping" is perfect for snowsqualls....


----------



## musclecarboy

I did a scrape and salt this morning, black by 8am. Got another "you're doing a great job Tom" email, very satisfying considering how rough it's been past few days. Picking up my first huge cheque of the year this Friday (still thinking of your trailer Chad )


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1154463 said:


> I love the card that you put with them!
> 
> Did you get a print shop to do that for you?
> 
> Very nice job!


They're cards my wife picked up in the States.... My best friend is a graphic artist that does all my logo work. He makes stickers, truck lettering, truck wraps etc.
He was a Picasso in Kindergarten, fell into the right field of work.When he did my trucks he gave me assorted sizes for equipment,cards. Still trying to use them up.


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1154004 said:


> Maby I'll like clearlane cause its green but you can keep your kubota orange thawrox
> 
> I like keeping the green in my pocket


You can also try that "New Holland" blue Salt ....Thumbs Up


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

what is that?


----------



## CGM Inc.

We make our own treated salt......a pot of coffee or two turns it brown 
More salt going out tonight  thought we get a break from this!


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1154615 said:


> We make our own treated salt......a pot of coffee or two turns it brown
> More salt going out tonight  thought we get a break from this!


It's not snowing now down there is it?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

RAZOR;1154348 said:


> We got hit pretty hard today. We cleared everthing twice and now there is still 3-4 inches in the driveways. I'll wait for the city plows to come out tonight and clean them up again. I think we cleared more snow in the last 5 days than we did all last season.


The snow banks on either side of my driveway are 8ft tall! Feels like it hasnt stopped snowing here in 2 weeks.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1154618 said:


> It's not snowing now down there is it?


I got a wake up call from Milton telling me its snowing in Milton. [email protected]$|*kinglations I told him and hung up...now if I can just remember who called....

Dave-Radar suggests something is going on in Mississauga area now.


----------



## creativedesigns

Pristine PM ltd;1154598 said:


> what is that?


Its called Morton Blue salt. :bluebounc

But I'll stick with my green *Hulk Salt *mix. The last two applications I used white rock salt & had dissapointing results, & it wasn't under-applied!


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1154632 said:


> I got a wake up call from Milton telling me its snowing in Milton. [email protected]$|*kinglations I told him and hung up...now if I can just remember who called....
> 
> Dave-Radar suggests something is going on in Mississauga area now.


I better go have a nap, I missed mine today.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1154635 said:


> I better go have a nap, I missed mine today.


Brampton is white already.....


----------



## Bajak

I'm in Guelph right now and we haven't got crap for snow...Might have to move west again...besides, I'm not supposed to be south of 89...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think this will be around me... hopefully.


----------



## rooferdave

glad the snow is holding off as I am going to Kinkardine in the morn to get the k2500, uhaul rented me a trailer 1 way for $74 pick up there for a 1 way ride or $54 to pick up in Toronto and drag it both ways, so I am off to meet Mike as he doesn't seem to make it to the GTG's for some reason


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1154484 said:


> I did a scrape and salt this morning, black by 8am. Got another "you're doing a great job Tom" email, very satisfying considering how rough it's been past few days. Picking up my first huge cheque of the year this Friday (still thinking of your trailer Chad )


What ever became of the injector issues and alternator troubles you were having with your truck?


----------



## rooferdave

can some one give me a clue about this hulk salt and clearlane etc. Daff said to add this ... 5 gal of CaCl per ton and what is pricing, benefits etc? Is this something I should be asking sima about?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Just posted on Brett Andersons blog which I found interesting:



> 6. The new ECMWF monthy long range came out last night. It updates once a month and focuses on monthly forecast, not the weekly ones I show more often. The one thing that sticks out is that the model has backed off on the mild temperature idea it had on earlier runs for the rest of this winter over southern Ontario and the Northeast U.S. and now shows temperatures near-normal. It also predicts above-normal precipitation throughout the Great Lakes region the rest of this winter.
> 
> I think the reason for this change is the persistent blocking over northeastern Canada and the model now shows this persisting through January, though not as strong as December. The blocking forces the colder air farther south into the northern U.S.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Translation? More snow?


----------



## PlatinumService

2 inches here since 7pm. fluffy LES. TWN calling for 1 cm LOL!

This will be our 8th push this year already.


----------



## Grassman09

rooferdave;1154755 said:


> can some one give me a clue about this hulk salt and clearlane etc. Daff said to add this ... 5 gal of CaCl per ton and what is pricing, benefits etc? Is this something I should be asking sima about?


Hulk Salt you have to ask Creative from Ottawa about. Hulk Salt and Clearlane are the same thing. All the products those guys are talking about increase the effectiveness off regular road salt meaning they will work faster at much colder temperatures.

Daff was saying not to bother buying the fancy salts like clearlane or thawrox and just make your own calcium brine and dump it on your salt before you spread it.

Sima will be able to help you but they tend (manufacturers) to have different names for allot of the same products in the USA.


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1154737 said:


> What ever became of the injector issues and alternator troubles you were having with your truck?


Injectors need to be done, when the weather is clear I'll go in. Put in a 145amp alternator and seems to have solved the issues. I must have a loose connection somewhere because it will randomly drop to the red and everything will dim then eventually (10-60 secs) it will all return to normal 14 volts.

I got a $110 license plate ticket today, figured I should just move the damn thing. This is my solution to avoid scratching the grille.


----------



## creativedesigns

rooferdave;1154755 said:


> can some one give me a clue about this hulk salt and clearlane etc. Daff said to add this ... 5 gal of CaCl per ton and what is pricing, benefits etc? Is this something I should be asking sima about?


Pretty soon John Deere will buy the Hulk Salt brand name.....mabe then JD Dave will think positively on the stuff. 

Clearlane is an enchanced de-icer thats been pre-wetted & It has a magnesium chloride mixture with a corrosion inhibitor. And of course a signature Hulk color! Thumbs Up Therefore providing more value than reg rock salt. More effective timely, lasts longer, equipment friendly, reduces cost of pre-wetting equipment, very prominent, creates a good brine...ect

Theres a reason why treated is better, for those who choose to understand.


----------



## Grassman09

creativedesigns;1154589 said:


> You can also try that "New Holland" blue Salt ....Thumbs Up


Are you sure is John Deere Green and not Clintar green? Is there a Case red salt?


----------



## creativedesigns

Grassman09;1154856 said:


> Are you sure is John Deere Green and not Clintar green? Is there a Case red salt?


...today was another bad day for Chad! He tried Kubota Thawrox & didn't like it :laughing:

Case "Red Rage" salt will be out next year!


----------



## Grassman09

creativedesigns;1154870 said:


> ...today was another bad day for Chad! He tried Kubota Thawrox & didn't like it :laughing:
> 
> Case "Red Rage" salt will be out next year!


U apply for the pattended yet? I heard lou farigno will be signing autographs next week at Chads shop and week after at yours. :laughing:


----------



## creativedesigns

Grassman09;1154887 said:


> U apply for the pattended yet? I heard lou farigno will be signing autographs next week at Chads shop and week after at yours. :laughing:


LMFAO............:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Looks like another salt run in a little. Enough salt on lots from before hopefully no plowing.


----------



## Triple L

wow Tom, that was the hard way of doing it... Here in my little hick town all the cool guys just throw it between the dash and windshield... never had a problem yet plus its always clean LOL

Yet another full pull for us... 5th day in a row.........................................


----------



## CGM Inc.

Not much here, I say its over for now. One crew out to check things.
I go to bed now, TWN is at "0" cm


----------



## Mr.Markus

I've had 2 pushes this season, saltings I lose count when it's more than my fingers. Glad I don't quote salt in. .....or maybe that's why I do more saltings.Thumbs Up


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1155109 said:


> I've had 2 pushes this season, saltings I lose count when it's more than my fingers. Glad I don't quote salt in. .....or maybe that's why I do more saltings.Thumbs Up


 lucky you! We did a couple partial scrapes but not realy worth mentioning.
We bill on the 15th, this year looks a lot better vs last year!


----------



## PlatinumService

we cant even keep up with the snow easily 6-8 inches here and still hammering doesnt even look like we were there.


----------



## JD Dave

60% of my stuff is salt included and I wish all of it was. Straight forward invoicing no *****ing and good cash flow. Been this way for over 10 years and the avg always work out. On really heavy snow years you generally have a lot of bigger storms and you don't use as much salt. Last year more then made up for the heavy years.JMO


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We had a weird night. Needed to plow stuff on a angle from Yonge to Pharmacy, everything else was just a salting. Things went well, but yeah, glad we saw what was happening, nothing much by my house.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Cedar Grounds;1155108 said:


> Not much here, I say its over for now. One crew out to check things.
> I go to bed now, TWN is at "0" cm


I really wish SOMEONE could forecast 6 hours ahead with ANY Accuracy.

At midnight last night the forecast was .

24-Hour Precipitation Outlook
* close to 1 cm of snow from Wednesday Overnight to Thursday Evening.

Woke up to about 10cm of fluff


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

musclecarboy;1154835 said:


> Injectors need to be done, when the weather is clear I'll go in. Put in a 145amp alternator and seems to have solved the issues. I must have a loose connection somewhere because it will randomly drop to the red and everything will dim then eventually (10-60 secs) it will all return to normal 14 volts.
> 
> I got a $110 license plate ticket today, figured I should just move the damn thing. This is my solution to avoid scratching the grille.


Yorky Porky or MTO?


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1155125 said:


> 60% of my stuff is salt included and I wish all of it was. Straight forward invoicing no *****ing and good cash flow. Been this way for over 10 years and the avg always work out. On really heavy snow years you generally have a lot of bigger storms and you don't use as much salt. Last year more then made up for the heavy years.JMO


I think 60% is a perfect ratio
I love striaght forward billing, I just can't win bids out here with salt in, they're a little too cross-eyed to compare apples to oranges. We get on average 35-40 salting events a season, January 2009 I was out 27 nights straight. Had 52 saltings that season Nov-April. REALLY glad I did it by app. that year.
I've had one complaint about the salt in 20 years... from a new client, who requested in writing (email is wonderful) that I discontinue salting (after she got her bill). She had a slip and fall the next day. Ramped it right back up.

I didn't salt this morning but I Thawed it.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

creativedesigns;1154855 said:


> Clearlane is an enchanced de-icer thats been pre-wetted & It has a magnesium chloride mixture with a corrosion inhibitor. And of course a signature Hulk color! Thumbs Up Therefore providing more value than reg rock salt. More effective timely, lasts longer, equipment friendly, reduces cost of pre-wetting equipment, very prominent, creates a good brine...ect
> 
> Theres a reason why treated is better, for those who choose to understand.


This will most probably be the only time I will agree with you Cre. We dont use it all the time but have used it in the past on high traffic commercial sites-its additional cost is definitelly worth the piece of mind that comes with its use...esp melting at lower temps and its residual effects to melt off the light dustings that may follow. FWIW-a lawsuit will cost you more and using Clearlane as an alternative on the colder nights helps in your defence if someone slips on a puddle you may have missed.



Cedar Grounds;1155110 said:


> lucky you! We did a couple partial scrapes but not realy worth mentioning.
> We bill on the 15th, this year looks a lot better vs last year!


We invoice on the 15th and the 1st. 
I know some guys that invoice after every app-invoice is being printed as the material goes down!
We're up over last year too...no salt in contracts for us.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1155145 said:


> Yorky Porky or MTO?


Gorgeous york chick. I could have been hit with 1/2 dozen tickets if she knew anything.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

LOL...hot chick cops are my personal favourite. 
Sometimes its better to take the one they give you and shut up.
Did she tell you to fight it?
I once got one for back plate being blocked by salter...dumba$$ move...but the cop said to fight it and bring a pic of it mounted properly with a light and they'll throw it out, and they did.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1155172 said:


> LOL...hot chick cops are my personal favourite.
> Sometimes its better to take the one they give you and shut up.
> Did she tell you to fight it?
> I once got one for back plate being blocked by salter...dumba$$ move...but the cop said to fight it and bring a pic of it mounted properly with a light and they'll throw it out, and they did.


That's why she pulled me over, I was lazy and left my salter on during the day so she said both blocked is no good. The dude that gave ms one last year told me that and yes, it was thrown out. I'm going to file to fight this one because I actually put the effort in to move it. The last one I just took a pic of another guy's truck and used that.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1155150 said:


> This will most probably be the only time I will agree with you Cre. We dont use it all the time but have used it in the past on high traffic commercial sites-its additional cost is definitelly worth the piece of mind that comes with its use...esp melting at lower temps and its residual effects to melt off the light dustings that may follow. FWIW-a lawsuit will cost you more and using Clearlane as an alternative on the colder nights helps in your defence if someone slips on a puddle you may have missed.
> 
> We invoice on the 15th and the 1st.
> I know some guys that invoice after every app-invoice is being printed as the material goes down!
> We're up over last year too...no salt in contracts for us.


Looks like we have a lot in common! 1st and 15th it is! Every storm would be crazy from an administrative point of view!


----------



## schrader

EcoGreen Serv;1154436 said:


> For any of you guys with F-350s .. What are you running for tires ? Not too thrilled with the Michelin LTXs
> 
> Or anyone plowing on severe terrain.
> 
> I wish i just had nice flat parking lots to plow. I wonder how upset the OPP would get if I put 1" snowmobile carbide studs in my tires ? :laughing:
> 
> Corey, If you need a sub to help you out. I'm free until the next snowfall down here and I'm only about 20 minutes away.


Thanks John, I am getting by ok, just have no where left to put snow anymore, thank god for the blower on the 6420. I have lived here 20 years and can only remember one other ear when we had this much snow. Crazy how the GTA has nothing and we can't see out of most of our windows because the snow is so deep. I run BFG AT's on my trucks and they are great, night and day diff from the Michelins.
Corey


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Well finally got it back to asphalt.... 80% of the lots in Windsor are hard packed ice stil. At one point I had regions of the lot that were 2" plus of ice. I can't ever remember so much squeege snow before this storm. Even with all the prep of salt and calcium still everything stuck like glue. Just way too much water to try to treat with very cold temps.

I like the calcium enriched salt products. They do come in handy but the price they ask for them is not worth it to me. I use a MTO approved calcium product with all the same charactoristics and treat my own for a fraction of the cost. Plus I only treat when it is required. Some times it is nice to be able to skip the salt under the parked vehicles. I find the treated salt will not spead as far out of the spinner and skips much less.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1155125 said:


> 60% of my stuff is salt included and I wish all of it was. Straight forward invoicing no *****ing and good cash flow. Been this way for over 10 years and the avg always work out. On really heavy snow years you generally have a lot of bigger storms and you don't use as much salt. Last year more then made up for the heavy years.JMO


Im with you on that one and the easy invoicing. select all, print, lick, stick, mail, payup

If it doesnt snow here soon Im not going to be able to grocery shop in town. No one will want to talk to me caues I have only salted 2 times and havent even plowed. Everytime it says something, nothing shows up past the 115 hiway. yet Peterborough gets some and we dont. My guys havent even been out yet. casue I can do the salting myself.

eblings ready for action. :salute: thanks for the help


----------



## greywynd

I've been over plowing and salting in Newmarket and Markham, just got home last night for a couple days and have to head back over for Friday again. Got home to about 6" here just outside Peterborough, Midtown, you can have it, I hate having to plow when I get home!!


----------



## 3ipka

A few salts, one scrape this winter blows.....
Im running out of keep busy projects to do....


----------



## CGM Inc.

3ipka;1155800 said:


> A few salts, one scrape this winter blows.....
> Im running out of keep busy projects to do....


They can't predict tomorrow! Why look at the 14 days


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1155803 said:


> They can't predict tomorrow! Why look at the 14 days


So much for a warm vacation..... Friend went here last week. HAAAAha!
http://www.theweathernetwork.com/in...ba_with_ne_161210&ref=wxeyetopstoryv4&pbg=0_4


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1155400 said:


> Im with you on that one and the easy invoicing. select all, print, lick, stick, mail, payup


We use self sealing envelopes! Ever cut your tongue? Hate the taste too! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Cedar Grounds;1155828 said:


> We use self sealing envelopes! Ever cut your tongue? Hate the taste too! :laughing::laughing:


Yup, self sealing all the way.


----------



## musclecarboy

Bruce'sEx;1156045 said:


> Yup, self sealing all the way.


Man how old school are you dudes. Email


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1156066 said:


> Man how old school are you dudes. Email


A couple clients get them per e-mail too


----------



## creativedesigns

Cedar Grounds;1155828 said:


> We use self sealing envelopes! Ever cut your tongue? Hate the taste too! :laughing::laughing:


I hand deliver some invoices for a few clients, they always like to shoot the shtitt & talk about news n' stuff.....


----------



## Grassman09

creativedesigns;1156242 said:


> I hand deliver some invoices for a few clients, they always like to shoot the shtitt & talk about news n' stuff.....


This your idea of hand delivering?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Santa had to upgrade the sleigh to bring me my toys. (Great picture)


----------



## rooferdave

went to Kincardine today to get the 2500 off Mike, its a 3 hour drive so I go to uhaul and rent a trailer, $54 to rent in toronto and return or $74 to rent in Kincardine and just haul 1 way. After confirming that trailer is in fact suitable (7 min questionere) and explaining what I was using to pull it I drive to Kincardine. It is snowing hard and I need 4wd to get through in a lot of places but I am happy as heck cause I know I will be back to 2 trucks tommorrow. BANG!! BANG! Make that I now have no 4wd trucks as just smoked the transfer case in the 03 I am driving (yes the one I had rebuilt in Jan) I was actually on the phone with Mike when it blew. Get to uhaul the lot is under 8" of snow and the trailer I reserved is buried under 2' of snow and the uhaul guy won't even come out, the straps are frozen in 2" of ice and the wheels are frozen to the ground, the harness is incompatable with mine and they don't sell balls to fit as Toronto office promised, poor Mike must have waited forever for us to get out of that place. left toronto at 9 am and got back at 10:30 pm


----------



## rooferdave

oh and the straps are too short so we have to flatten the tires to make the straps fit and buy staps off mike to hold the back end down


----------



## creativedesigns

Grassman09;1156286 said:


> This your idea of hand delivering?


HAha yea! .....And thats Chad on the bottom!


----------



## Jaynen

Just finished plowing a tight lot with the tailgate down, must be tired.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Had some freezing drizzle go through at about 4:00am glad I was already out. It hit some lots but nothing in my yard. Patchy. Even the County roads had slippery spots that just looked wet.


----------



## cet

4" snowfall with a bit of wind, sure glad I have a Vee blade.

This was the easy one, the other I had to send the backhoe to do.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, we are getting some snow now, out of no where.


----------



## cet

better snow then that freezing drizzle some are getting, I hate that stuff.

I have all 3 salt trucks up and running. Between the 3 they have been down 5 times this year. I wonder why there is stress in this business.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1156737 said:


> better snow then that freezing drizzle some are getting, I hate that stuff.
> 
> I have all 3 salt trucks up and running. Between the 3 they have been down 5 times this year. I wonder why there is stress in this business.


Good to hear your back in action. wesport

Now go have a big steak and  and get some rest.


----------



## schrader

cet;1156721 said:


> 4" snowfall with a bit of wind, sure glad I have a Vee blade.
> 
> This was the easy one, the other I had to send the backhoe to do.


If I had time to take some pics I could show you some real snow.185 cm this year so far and there are drifts that are 12' high on the roads. Quick little nap and off to do some more blowing.
corey


----------



## musclecarboy

I salted last night because everything was looking so-so.... Looks perfect even with freezing drizzle. Very happy it all worked out. Clear 5-day forecast


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cedar Grounds;1155828 said:


> We use self sealing envelopes! Ever cut your tongue? Hate the taste too! :laughing::laughing:


I leave the licking of envelopes to the rex and banks. 

actually yesterday the got christmas cards... edible crunch rawhide cards, from santa paws it said.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

MIDTOWNPC;1156914 said:


> I leave the licking of envelopes to the rex and banks.
> 
> actually yesterday the got christmas cards... edible crunch rawhide cards, from santa paws it said.


Ok where did those cards come from, Be great to hand out to all the dogs at the park.


----------



## RAZOR

schrader;1156817 said:


> If I had time to take some pics I could show you some real snow.185 cm this year so far and there are drifts that are 12' high on the roads. Quick little nap and off to do some more blowing.
> corey


I though we had it bad at 90cm so far but 185cm is insane.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Bruce'sEx;1157092 said:


> Ok where did those cards come from, Be great to hand out to all the dogs at the park.


I actualy didnt get them... my friends dogs sent them to my dogs. I asked my friends dog and he said they are called "crunchkins" lots of pet stores have them. Its funny cause the mailman yesterday goes "mail for banks and rex bark-a-lot"


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1157171 said:


> I actualy didnt get them... my friends dogs sent them to my dogs. I asked my friends dog and he said they are called "crunchkins" lots of pet stores have them. Its funny cause the mailman yesterday goes "mail for banks and rex bark-a-lot"


scan is running! wesport


----------



## schrader

RAZOR;1157128 said:


> I though we had it bad at 90cm so far but 185cm is insane.


Barrie area has missed the majority of the snow. The winds were what made it real bad, drifting like I have'nt seen in years. The entire town was shut down on Tuesday. Could use a couple days off, blown the budget already and winter is just starting.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Customer called today why we didn't salt (inclusive one) went there checked the site out to see everything is under control but still sprinkled a little so they are happy.

it's funny, there is no happy medium, salt extra clients complain about to much salt and inclusive ones are complaining about not enough salt! We treat all equal, no double standard you get salt when we feel it is needed to be safe! Just makes me laugh...


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1156721 said:


> 4" snowfall with a bit of wind, sure glad I have a Vee blade.
> 
> This was the easy one, the other I had to send the backhoe to do.


Sunny and "0" out here


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Cedar Grounds;1157211 said:


> Customer called today why we didn't salt (inclusive one) went there checked the site out to see everything is under control but still sprinkled a little so they are happy.
> 
> it's funny, there is no happy medium, salt extra clients complain about to much salt and inclusive ones are complaining about not enough salt! We treat all equal, no double standard you get salt when we feel it is needed to be safe! Just makes me laugh...


Funny you say that...

A store manager went up to my salt truck driver and questioned why he was there?

My driver told him he was checking up on the site and he would salt away the sleet and snow that fell if required so there are no issues when the store opens.

The store mananger told him to leave as everytime he shows up he costs him $500.00!!

I bet he would be calling if someone wiped out in his frozen parking lot and cracked their head open complaining we didnt do anything!!

Not as if this is a new client or anything...been with us for almost 10 years now...always companins about the salt bills...always pays them promptly and renews his contract every year...but never acknowledges that his store is the only one with black pavement in a 5 km radius.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cedar Grounds;1157203 said:


> scan is running! wesport


Malware Bytes is the best program I have ever seen for cleaning systems of junk. We dont leave it on customers systems, casue if they had it we would be out of business. Its made me a few pennies. I bought the full version to use on really bad computers as it does very well.

I decided to move all my equipment from my salt pile to beside the plaza. Made a deal with the neighbors for some of the extra spots that are available. Now I can plug stuff in and tomorrow my wifi camera will be setup and I can keep an eye on things. I dont know if I was seeing shadows or not but too many little things going on.


----------



## Triple L

Good idea Dean... them stories even made me think....


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1157238 said:


> Funny you say that...
> 
> A store manager went up to my salt truck driver and questioned why he was there?
> 
> My driver told him he was checking up on the site and he would salt away the sleet and snow that fell if required so there are no issues when the store opens.
> 
> The store mananger told him to leave as everytime he shows up he costs him $500.00!!
> 
> I bet he would be calling if someone wiped out in his frozen parking lot and cracked their head open complaining we didnt do anything!!
> 
> Not as if this is a new client or anything...been with us for almost 10 years now...always companins about the salt bills...always pays them promptly and renews his contract every year...but never acknowledges that his store is the only one with black pavement in a 5 km radius.


We get that the odd time too! Should have a waiver in the truck to waive liability and let them sign it, wonder if they still send you away without salting the lot.


----------



## creativedesigns

MIDTOWNPC;1157240 said:


> Malware Bytes is the best program I have ever seen for cleaning systems of junk. We dont leave it on customers systems, casue if they had it we would be out of business. Its made me a few pennies. I bought the full version to use on really bad computers as it does very well.


My tech guy was here this afternoon for some system updates, ect....he switched Explorer to Google Chrome.


----------



## creativedesigns

Cedar Grounds;1157211 said:


> Customer called today why we didn't salt (inclusive one) went there checked the site out to see everything is under control but still sprinkled a little so they are happy.
> 
> it's funny, there is no happy medium, salt extra clients complain about to much salt and inclusive ones are complaining about not enough salt! We treat all equal, no double standard you get salt when we feel it is needed to be safe! Just makes me laugh...


Do you ever get told not to salt in front of the building entrance because it tracks salt on the carpets? LOL.....


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;1157300 said:


> Do you ever get told not to salt in front of the building entrance because it tracks salt on the carpets? LOL.....


We have a place we can't salt infront of the doors and the kernals get under the door and jams them up and they can't be opened....


----------



## CGM Inc.

creativedesigns;1157300 said:


> Do you ever get told not to salt in front of the building entrance because it tracks salt on the carpets? LOL.....


sure do! 
Landscapers Choice doesn't track and they still complain


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Just got a call from a resi asking for service. Disabled guy, said the previous company took $600 for the fall cleanup and snow and never showed. Looked the guy up and he is an F rating on BBB. Called him to see if he was still in business. He is... I kinda want to do something about this. I hate people giving plow guys a bad name, and to take money from a disabled guy is pretty low.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1157389 said:


> Just got a call from a resi asking for service. Disabled guy, said the previous company took $600 for the fall cleanup and snow and never showed. Looked the guy up and he is an F rating on BBB. Called him to see if he was still in business. He is... I kinda want to do something about this. I hate people giving plow guys a bad name, and to take money from a disabled guy is pretty low.


Get the guys ok to go to the paper... Good PR for you, hang the guy and help the diabled guy out. Maybe your good dead will make it now snow that 60cm Dave asked for you. lol

I can see it now.. PristinePM cleans up the streets and the leaves. Scum snowplowers watch out. Pristines on the lookout.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1157389 said:


> Just got a call from a resi asking for service. Disabled guy, said the previous company took $600 for the fall cleanup and snow and never showed. Looked the guy up and he is an F rating on BBB. Called him to see if he was still in business. He is... I kinda want to do something about this. I hate people giving plow guys a bad name, and to take money from a disabled guy is pretty low.


Call Moses Znaimer....... Do the guys snow for free, and villify the guy like you said "I hate people giving plow guys a bad name." You can't buy that kind of advertising. ( I'll watch City tonight.)

Damn your quick Dean.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I actually want to get the guy's money back. He obviously is scum, but this guy seems tight, I think that might go better. I said to him not to pay me until he found out if he could get money back from the guy and he insisted on paying.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

creativedesigns;1157294 said:


> My tech guy was here this afternoon for some system updates, ect....he switched Explorer to Google Chrome.


tell him to tag your system with log me in and the you dont have to have him come over, he can do all the stuff remotely as long as you can get online. unless you like his company. i hate onsite stuff. never go, just hate it. can make way more working on 16 systems at the shop. and no cats. seems as though ever person that wants you to come to their house has a cat... and im allergic to them.

I do remote tuneups on systems the first thursday night of the month. 26 machines I can log into remotely and cleanup and tune. payup Logmein free is a great tool. You dont even have to have the pay version. Basically tag a machine and access it from any online source anywhere as long as its on and online.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1157405 said:


> I actually want to get the guy's money back. He obviously is scum, but this guy seems tight, I think that might go better. I said to him not to pay me until he found out if he could get money back from the guy and he insisted on paying.


we have this crap happen to people with computers all the time.
other places say "its not worth fixing" they buy new and leave the old, next thing you know its forsale used a month later. or we find out its hotglued togeather to make it "work"

ya forget the paper, tv is way better.

This is your chance to shine Jon. Its your calling. Your right about snowplowers and bad reps. I say you ship all the snow to the badplower guys yard and dump it. Keep the change and the snow!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I doubt TV in this area would care as well, I hear these types of stories from time to time, but just quickly and I am sure there are a 1000 others that have been screwed as well.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1157451 said:


> I doubt TV in this area would care as well, I hear these types of stories from time to time, but just quickly and I am sure there are a 1000 others that have been screwed as well.


I work for some media mogels.... I'll just link them the thread.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1157405 said:


> I actually want to get the guy's money back. He obviously is scum, but this guy seems tight, I think that might go better. I said to him not to pay me until he found out if he could get money back from the guy and he insisted on paying.


It is pretty low to do something like that. Start a thread on here using the name of the company and location. The search engines will pick it up and at least some people will be warned.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Going to see what happens. I may, but like I said, I am more concerned about the money for this guy right now. His son is going to call me, see what he says.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1157519 said:


> Going to see what happens. I may, but like I said, I am more concerned about the money for this guy right now. His son is going to call me, see what he says.


You've got a good heart Jon....you sure you're from Scarb.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

File a report on ripoffreport.com! I did for a company that screwd me and it shows up on the first page of google when u google their name. Try Silverman Helps...is he still alive??


----------



## creativedesigns

Cool, never heard of ripoff report. Seems like a good method of addressing issues. But I've been personally dealing with one contractor in Ottawa who've screwed us money ($16k) ...& they know their in the wrong.

Lets just say they send me Cease & Desist lawyer letters that are fun to read! At least 3 times a year cause Im constantly calling after them. This will go on until the guy is dead, or he decides to pay!

For those of you who have not yet gotten screwed, hope luck stays on your side!


----------



## mafesto

I don't understand how scammers can look at themselves in the mirror. What goes through these guys heads?

P.S. Silverman's still alive. He's 79.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1157389 said:


> Just got a call from a resi asking for service. Disabled guy, said the previous company took $600 for the fall cleanup and snow and never showed. Looked the guy up and he is an F rating on BBB. Called him to see if he was still in business. He is... I kinda want to do something about this. I hate people giving plow guys a bad name, and to take money from a disabled guy is pretty low.


There are crooks everywhere! Not just plow guys!
I'm in business to built a reputation not just to make money!
i rather have a great reputation and a little less in the pocket.

The complex that complaint about not being salted today we also do the driveways (just started December) never agreed to salt driveways but we snow clear them.....guess we salt them now at the same price. We are there anyway, do I care about the ton of salt we use over a month


----------



## Mr.Markus

Flurries here are finally breaking up. I went out 3 times today cause they were heavy enough to cover my warm truck but my lots were still black. Anyone with snow or ice left on their lots has mega slush to scrape. I don't think I've ever seen it just appear on the radar like that out of nothing.


----------



## creativedesigns

This is the second time this year that I get a call from "The Grounds Guys" landscape maintenance. They're hungry for getting franchised locations started up in Canada. They seem like a much larger outfit than Clintar....

Has anyone else got a call from them?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That happened this morning, heavy flurries super fast.

Stefan, how does that work with liability? Now that you are salting the driveways?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

They are Sunshine.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1157656 said:


> That happened this morning, heavy flurries super fast.
> 
> Stefan, how does that work with liability? Now that you are salting the driveways?


Makes me liabel I guess, honestly I rather salt them since how can you keep a driveway safe without salt. Just plowing or shoveling realy doesn't do it.
We do the whole complex so I don't realy see the issue and I have a good hart too


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We have a complex that we plow the driveways but dont salt them, and we do get complaints that we didn't plow. It says in the contract 2 inches... we do .5 and they still complain when there is a dusting. We also have one that we don't do the front steps for salt, and it means more labour. Sometimes it makes alot more sense to just salt everywhere.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Cre, Clintarus is way bigger than Sunshine.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1157671 said:


> We have a complex that we plow the driveways but dont salt them, and we do get complaints that we didn't plow. It says in the contract 2 inches... we do .5 and they still complain when there is a dusting. We also have one that we don't do the front steps for salt, and it means more labour. Sometimes it makes alot more sense to just salt everywhere.


Agree! But then you get complaints about to mouch salt! They get a mess in the house.
Maybe add housekeping to the list:laughing:
Hard to please people!
I got that complex because the management co likes us and she also said we where very competitive in our price! She must know I guess! But we are a lot more expensive than the last Guy is all I ever hear from others. So we do an extra good job to make sure we keep up to expectations since the manager (owner of management co) is a nice GERMAN lady


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JohnnyRoyale;1157672 said:


> Cre, Clintarus is way bigger than Sunshine.


Clintar is bigger I agree, but Sunshine is very aggressive. They hooked up with an American company and are Francising like crazy down there, they are also getting into alot of new Markets. I wouldn't be surprised if they are getting close in Size. I wonder about the name change though... they must think it will help in the states.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Not really worried about the big Guys! My nich is what the "little Guy" can't do and the "big Guys' don't want. Service comes first! How can they service the 2 acre property in a storm when the 20 acre mall isn't plowed yet? That's what got the little Guy in London the work!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

from what I understand Sunshine has joined with the makes of other franchises to group togeather and market to more areas.

Mr Rooter
Mr Electric
Grounds Guys
Mr Appliance
Rainbow Restoration
Glass Dr


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

My understanding is the franchise promoter or administrator also promotes and admins those other companies.


----------



## CGM Inc.

rather own the business vs being a franchise.
Franchise owner always dictates your profits and makes money.


----------



## creativedesigns

I believe that Cedar Grounds Corp will be the next BIG franchise growth in Canada......next to Mercuri & Creative....LOL :laughing:


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1157731 said:


> rather own the business vs being a franchise.
> Franchise owner always dictates your profits and makes money.


Franchises are much easier to sell tho....


----------



## JD Dave

I read somewhere that an avg Clintar franchise does 1.8 million in revenue. The royalties are 8% but I wonder if the buying power they have helps offsett that. Gross really means jack anyways, it's what's in your jeans at the end.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1157915 said:


> Franchises are much easier to sell tho....


if you have a Son why would you sell your business


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1158112 said:


> I read somewhere that an avg Clintar franchise does 1.8 million in revenue. The royalties are 8% but I wonder if the buying power they have helps offsett that. Gross really means jack anyways, it's what's in your jeans at the end.


Bingo! That's where some people get messed up when they grow. At 250k revenue they take home let's say 75k, then they grow to 1mil revenue and take home maybe 100k. Is that really a good deal? Don't thing so.... IMO, you need to be big or small. Medium size has big size expenses but doesn't have the big revenue to make good profit.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1157915 said:


> Franchises are much easier to sell tho....


I agree mostly that franchises are easy to sell but one of the main reasons is that their books are not done like a non franchise place. When you own a small place on your own you tend to be able to put a lot more thru the books becasue no one is looking over your shoulder at corporate head office. There use to be a garden centre in town and according to the books no one wanted to buy it but he was the only person I knew at the time that drove a Bently. When your books are looked over by corporate and your shown what you have to do, you also make it possible for alot of people to get finiancing or they have inhouse (franchise) finiancing. Franchises also have the ability to get huge leases, for long term... I use to have a coffee shop "MrD's" I started it and made a killing for 3 years... but the lease was not strong enough to go thru the sale of the building to a new owner and get it renewed for longer, as the new owners would only do year to year casue they planned reno's. If that were a second cup or something small like that, they would be paying me to close it right now, so they could do the renos. But I wasnt going to put up the money to fight, I had figured I made as much as I could in that period of time. I miss my homemade turkey rice soup, and oven roasted roast beef sandwiches. 
Soup, Sandwich and Coffee for $6

An interesting company to look at is Enterprise Rent a Car... they are privetly held. Everyone thinks they are a franchise but they are not and they now own National and others. They buy their cars so cheap that when they sell them with 20 000kms they usually break even or even profit and thats thru the auctions.

Its like I would get nothing for my computer store casue everyone thinks they could just open one, but if Im still around they wont compete, however if I close then people have to look for somewhere else to go. But I hold 3000 re occuring customers, that do a tuneup or service every 2 years, easily. whats that worth?
Id sell to someone for very little just knowing that I would have a secure tenant for 10 years if they would sign that long. I said to myself when I started that at 30 it was time to cash in the chips... this june ?


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1158157 said:


> if you have a Son why would you sell your business


That's assumming your son will want to take over. Also a business is saleable you bought yours and I'm sure it was a wise desicion.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1158200 said:


> That's assumming your son will want to take over. Also a business is sale-able you bought yours and I'm sure it was a wise decision.


He wants to take over and/or work with me which makes me very proud (ask your Dad )
At least I can give him the option to work with me once he got a good education elsewhere.
Once you are a certain size (not saying we are) it limits saleability due to price because most buyers can't come up with the $$$
One of our friendly competitors wanted to sell this year and deal fell through due to financing. He only had 1 serious inquiry to buy and it is a solid company.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1158277 said:


> He wants to take over and/or work with me which makes me very proud (ask your Dad )
> At least I can give him the option to work with me once he got a good education elsewhere.
> Once you are a certain size (not saying we are) it limits saleability due to price because most buyers can't come up with the $$$
> One of our friendly competitors wanted to sell this year and deal fell through due to financing. He only had 1 serious inquiry to buy and it is a solid company.


I totally agree with you and it would make me happy also. Alot of farmers just expect their son will take things over but in reality most don't. The key is not to force your kids to work but rather make the decision theirs. More then likely they will choose to work if not forced.


----------



## cet

schrader;1156817 said:


> If I had time to take some pics I could show you some real snow.185 cm this year so far and there are drifts that are 12' high on the roads. Quick little nap and off to do some more blowing.
> corey


Corey I don't think I could plow up there. If I did I think my route wouldn't be more then 5 hours knowing how many times you need to go. I have friends that have a cabin just past Blue Mountain. I was up there last year for a few hours when it was snowing the entire time. I thought I was going to come home to a pile of snow. 10 minutes from Collingwood it was blue skies and no snow the rest of the way home. I'm pretty sure trucks are useless in that environment.

The truck is running well. Thumbs Up


----------



## schrader

We average 45 pushes a year, but all of my work is condo's and we end up re plowing everything in the afternoon if the snow stops in the morning. The competition is killing the market here, we probably get the same money you would but end up plowing double. Was a terrible start to the season, hope it is light for the rest of the year. Glad the truck is working out well.
Corey


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I would go insane up where you are. Do you have the big companies coming in and trying to take over?


----------



## CGM Inc.

at least you don't get the should we or should we not decissions 
All there is ok let's go! Takes the guess work out of it a little.
45 pushes......no thank you!


----------



## Grassman09

Who is TCG a spin off of? I've seen them take over allot of 1st pro now Smart centers stuff.. Sunshine used to do allot.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1158932 said:


> I would go insane up where you are. Do you have the big companies coming in and trying to take over?


All the kids are on the hill snowboarding / skiing and could care less about shoveling walks to make money. Thumbs Up


----------



## schrader

Pristine PM ltd;1158932 said:


> I would go insane up where you are. Do you have the big companies coming in and trying to take over?


Sunshine is very aggresive, A 572 unit Complex was up for bid in the fall, they where half of what I bid, I think they are losing big time now, got hit real hard in the wind driven snow we have had this year. We have had over 60 pushes in one year before and it is normal to have two or three that are over a foot. Welcome to the snow belt. Thankfully this has been a good year for shovelers.


----------



## CGM Inc.

schrader;1158985 said:


> Sunshine is very aggresive, A 572 unit Complex was up for bid in the fall, they where half of what I bid, I think they are losing big time now, got hit real hard in the wind driven snow we have had this year. We have had over 60 pushes in one year before and it is normal to have two or three that are over a foot. Welcome to the snow belt. Thankfully this has been a good year for shovelers.


 thats a big complex!
I just don't get the logic of being 1/2 the price.
You might be at the high side they are at the low end but how can that equate to 1/2..someones numbers aren't right and I don't assume it is yours! We see the same crap around here. Some just pull #'s out of the place where the sun doesn't shine. Maybe a hint to the name "Sunshine"


----------



## schrader

My numbers were very close to one of my competitors, only four people were invited to bid. They were very low, it is a very high end site that requires a lot of labour to meet there standards and my price reflected that. You pay for what you get.


----------



## BC Handyman

It's snowing here in Cranbrook B.C. right now. About 2cm we're expecting/hoping for. I've been out over 10 times so far this year. hope in snows tonight for all us plowers/shovelers.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1158956 said:


> Who is TCG a spin off of? I've seen them take over allot of 1st pro now Smart centers stuff.. Sunshine used to do allot.


Hey I know where that is. Great burger place behind there.


----------



## creativedesigns

Grassman09;1158956 said:


> Who is TCG a spin off of? I've seen them take over allot of 1st pro now Smart centers stuff.. Sunshine used to do allot.


Even tho there are some BIG companys out there, Clintar will go to the races to get bigger!.....


----------



## Triple L

Thought this was wayyy too funny!

You guys with your Ford trucks, Gotta change the damn tampon every year... It even turns red too! LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Triple L;1159236 said:


> Thought this was wayyy too funny!
> 
> You guys with your Ford trucks, Gotta change the damn tampon every year... It even turns red too! LOL


I think triple L just admitted that fords are *****EN!

Every one knows a hard worker doesn't wear a bowtie, same goes for trucks!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

TCG is connected to a few different property management companies. I believe they have somewhat of a franchise system.


----------



## PlatinumService

creativedesigns;1159217 said:


> Even tho there are some BIG companys out there, Clintar will go to the races to get bigger!.....


where did you get that picture?

they happen to be good friends that clintar ponied up the money to sponsor them.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That's full size hurricane racing right?


----------



## GMC Driver

Cedar Grounds;1158950 said:


> at least you don't get the should we or should we not decissions


This is always the struggle - but I've got to trust my instincts more.

Case in point - light flurry on Fri. night, salted everything pretty well yesterday morning early (we were done by 5 am), even though it was still flurrying pretty steady. Salt burned it off and kept it bare all day, despite EC continuing to call for 2-4cm during the day and Sat. evening. Our lots were in good shape all day - can't say the same for many others.

So we plan to do our site checks again this morning (alot of churches, so we want to make sure) - and even though we got another couple cm last night, sites are still 95% bare - that homemade treated recipe is working really well!

I went to bed relatively early last night (around 9:30) - and when I was up at 3 to check radar and go out on site run, notice EC changed the forecast at 9:50 last night to 10-15cm overnight! And another 5-10 today! Wonder if they are just trying to screw with everyone now...

Pretty glad I didn't see that forecast last night - I wouldn't have slept as well.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What is pissing me off is when they are saying the wrong current conditions!!! Light Snow and Snow right now when I know there isn't around us.


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1158917 said:


> We average 45 pushes a year, but all of my work is condo's and we end up re plowing everything in the afternoon if the snow stops in the morning. The competition is killing the market here, we probably get the same money you would but end up plowing double. Was a terrible start to the season, hope it is light for the rest of the year. Glad the truck is working out well.
> Corey


We are not far behind you with an average 30 to 35 per year with a couple over a foot, and we have done nearly half of that already, luckily we haven't gotten any 30cm ones yet this year, too bad though, it would take care of the one lowballer we have in town. Good luck, hope the rest of the season goes easier on you.


----------



## creativedesigns

PlatinumService;1159312 said:


> where did you get that picture?
> 
> they happen to be good friends that clintar ponied up the money to sponsor them.


Haha.....theres a Facebook page called "Clintards" full of pics of their stuff


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1159537 said:


> What is pissing me off is when they are saying the wrong current conditions!!! Light Snow and Snow right now when I know there isn't around us.


Oh yeah that's my personal favorite, I don't get how they can be so inaccurate. YOU MORONS, LOOK OUTSIDE!!!! I personally use radar the most. Long range might give you a brief indication but who knows.

Im lucky like gmc driver, slammed everything with salt and it all looks good now.


----------



## PlatinumService

creativedesigns;1159609 said:


> Haha.....theres a Facebook page called "Clintards" full of pics of their stuff


thats not them. but the car and the t shirts are for my buddy. i dont know who those exact people are.


----------



## CGM Inc.

creativedesigns;1159609 said:


> Haha.....theres a Facebook page called "Clintards" full of pics of their stuff


Guess I befriend them LOL!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

With the models flip flopping from day to day the only safe bet is to have daily inspections.... As for the white stuff, two potential snow events this week. Nothing for you LES boys but in the tropics... paradise. 1-3" Mon/Tues and a larger snow Chrismas eve day..


----------



## CGM Inc.

Roads are getting white out here, this time from snow 
Was planning on a quiet Sunday!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I just woke up from a nap... yeah... nap and it is snowing out..... wtf!!!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1159854 said:


> I just woke up from a nap... yeah... nap and it is snowing out..... wtf!!!!


to go or not to go is the question! LOL!
Still to early out here, just did site checks all good so far.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I don't think this will amount to anything, but still un-forecasted and annoying.


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;1159609 said:


> Haha.....theres a Facebook page called "Clintards" full of pics of their stuff


I'm beginning to think your a stalker.

All you guys complaining about the weather, the weather guessers have been like this for the last 20 years, no sence complaining about it. I think LES really does screw them up though.


----------



## CGM Inc.

I can say once you depend (watch) weather you only realize how wrong forecasts are!
I'm only tracking the last 2 years 
Before my Scraper life I couldn't care less about rain or snow.
You get it when you get it and if not it doesn't matter either.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1159907 said:


> I can say once you depend (watch) weather you only realize how wrong forecasts are!
> I'm only tracking the last 2 years
> Before my Scraper life I couldn't care less about rain or snow.
> You get it when you get it and if not it doesn't matter either.


With the farm and snow we watch the weather year round and have for my entire life. From what my dad says the forcasting is alot better then it was 30 years ago. We also have weather readily available to us because of the internet. We can check the radar and make our own call year round. The weather on the farm means the differnece from making money or losing money. In the winter it can do what ever it wants, it always avgs out.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

LES messes things up for everyone i guess. I would love to take a course on it specific to the GTA. I hear the meteorology course is nothing much, I think most of them just look at EC. haha


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;1159924 said:


> With the farm and snow we watch the weather year round and have for my entire life. From what my dad says the forcasting is alot better then it was 30 years ago. We also have weather readily available to us because of the internet. We can check the radar and make our own call year round. The weather on the farm means the differnece from making money or losing money. In the winter it can do what ever it wants, it always avgs out.


I know this is true Dave - and I'm sure LE (or is it OE) is tough to forecast. What we've been getting all day now is a really fine light snow that doesn't even show up on EC's radar. I can see it on the NWS radar out of the states though. We touched things up this morning and so far the salt is keeping things bare.

After I posted this morning, the 5 am forecast came out - changed to periods of light snow. No accumulations forecasted, so I guess it's a wait and see. Just becomes a little frustrating to decide when and what to do without having some helpful information. I won't even get into the fact that it's a government agency, and publically funded.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's been flurrying here for the better part of the afternoon, but it's not accumulating, (took the dog for a site check...nothing.) Maybe the Thawroxs is working too well and costing me money now.
Spent the morning setting up my new xmas present to myself, (Universal remote for my entertainment center, it's cool) touch screen,rechargeable and controls everything, even does a slideshow of my favorite pics while charging.. now I gotta reprogram my brain.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Gifts for yourself are the best gifts!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1160177 said:


> Gifts for yourself are the best gifts!


They're never planned, I end up in the store thinking I should be shopping for someone else and BANG come home with something new for myself.


----------



## musclecarboy

Mr.Markus;1160186 said:


> They're never planned, I end up in the store thinking I should be shopping for someone else and BANG come home with something new for myself.


My visa statement is always full of that


----------



## TLG99

The difficulty we have here, in regards to weather is the "above the escarpment versus below" phenomenon.

We had steady flurries all morning which caused me to do site checks. A solid 2-4 cms "on the hill" and nothing but wet pavement "below". So, a full salting "up top" and less then 2kms away, nothing needed. We will do an early am check also, just to make sure.

The higher elevation, slightly colder temperatures and more wind usually means more work "up top" for us.


----------



## Neige

Well we have had snow 11 straight days now. Sometimes not more than 2cm, but snow none the less. I would much rather it all fell in a 24 hrs, and be done with it for a few weeks.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Here's some crappy i-phone pics from this morning's game. 
We sponsor 3 hockey teams, a girls soccer team and a baseball team.
The goalie on the right in the center of the lineup is my godson...he's twice the size of the opposing goalie!! These kids are all 13 years old.

































And for anyone who cares...wifey and I worked things out...thanks for all your support boys.


----------



## JD Dave

I always thought you were the god father Johnny.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1159893 said:


> I'm beginning to think your a stalker.


.....go back for another nap!


----------



## JD Dave

creativedesigns;1160363 said:


> .....go back for another nap!


Sorry I wasn't making fun of your part time employer.


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1160377 said:


> Sorry I wasn't making fun of your part time employer.


........:laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Seriously Cre, whats the Clintar connection?


----------



## alpine692003

Is 'Clintar' a big corp out in Ontario? Havent heard of them here in BC or they dont even exist out West.


----------



## TLG99

JohnnyRoyale;1160358 said:


> And for anyone who cares...wifey and I worked things out...thanks for all your support boys.


Good to hear...hope things get nothing but better between you two, Johnny.

Or should I say Don Royale,lol...big boy, that Godson of yours. Defiantly helps when your a goalie though.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Clintar is across Canada. look at their website. They are even in the states now.


----------



## JD Dave

Some how I missed the you got back together with your wife part. Thats good news. I think anyone married has been close to throwing the towel. Hopefully you both learned something from all this and will be on the road to a happy life.


----------



## cet

John that's great news.

The grass is the same colour on the other side of the fence.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1160674 said:


> John that's great news.
> 
> The grass is the same colour on the other side of the fence.


I've met you Cet....what side of the fence are you on?.........just so I know. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1160681 said:


> I've met you Cet....what side of the fence are you on?.........just so I know. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


I think he means the grass under the belt. He likes the same fescue as you.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

From what I hear he is a Kentucky Blue Grass kinda guy.


----------



## creativedesigns

cet;1160674 said:


> John that's great news.
> 
> The grass is the same colour on the other side of the fence.


And pretty soon it will be time for you & Jon Pristine to start cutting grass again....:laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1160682 said:


> I think he means the grass under the belt. He likes the same fescue as you.


:laughing: I figured... I was just taking a poke at the wording. Cet seems like a well humored guy.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1160730 said:


> :laughing: I figured... I was just taking a poke at the wording. Cet seems like a well humored guy.


He is now but last week not so much.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1160726 said:


> From what I hear he is a Kentucky Blue Grass kinda guy.


Cue banjo music!



creativedesigns;1160728 said:


> And pretty soon it will be time for you & Jon Pristine to start cutting grass again....:laughing:


I saw that truck get made over at Eloquip


----------



## creativedesigns

Mr.Markus;1160758 said:


> I saw that truck get made over at Eloquip


Elora, Ontario! Aluminum dump bodies are by far the best....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

They are good, but so are the ones made in Tillsonburg. I will post some pics up tomorrow. Screw up with the push plates for the plow, but coming together nicely.


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;1160728 said:


> And pretty soon it will be time for you & Jon Pristine to start cutting grass again....:laughing:


I have a good time plowing the clintar employee's in everynight when they park in one of my parking lots... If you can walk and somewhat talk you can work for Clintar... You'd almost think if you work for a professional snowremoval company you'd know how to park not to impeed the person plowing the lot.... Well I dont take crap from anyone and they had to bring the loader in 1 day to move the piles infront of their employee's cars LOL... When my sidewalk guy rolled in with the tractor he got on the 2 way and was like damn Chad, you did a good job there HAHAHA.... I straightened them out REAL QUICK...while thier 6 crewcab mitsu's with those bodies roll out... How do you come up with Kitchener Clintar pictures Cre?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1160788 said:


> They are good, but so are the ones made in Tillsonburg. I will post some pics up tomorrow. Screw up with the push plates for the plow, but coming together nicely.


Can't wait!!! The last picture you posted of her was shiny and dark, kind of like a teaser. At least your guys don't book 17 weeks out.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

that pic was at the dealership. Dump is on. Plow should be on but there was a shipping screw up, so tomorrow have to deal with that. We have salted about 10 yards with it now and it works great.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1160854 said:


> We have salted about 10 yards with it now and it works great.


In 1 load right?!!!...lol


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, don't want to get stupid with it yet. 3.5 most times.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1160910 said:


> haha, don't want to get stupid with it yet. 3.5 most times.


So you'll put 3 in your F350's but only 3.5 in a 550? Show us some pics of the new beast.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

creativedesigns;1160763 said:


> Elora, Ontario! Aluminum dump bodies are by far the best....


My experience with the boys at Eloquip in the past was second to none. Excellent product and they are very honest people. We dropped off a Topkick with a rotted box to be replaced with an Eloquip custom aluminum dump body...I was under the assumption they would just scrap the rotted body but I then got a phone call from a truck dealer who got my name from Eloquip asking how much I wanted for the rotted body. Bonus!!

When we picked up the truck they forgot it was to accomodate an undergate salter and the tail lights got blocked...they took it back into the shop and put lights on the back bed pillars for free with growl or question.

I wouldnt hesitate to recommend anyone looking for a well built aluminum body to buy Eloquip.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;1160923 said:


> So you'll put 3 in your F350's but only 3.5 in a 550? Show us some pics of the new beast.


haha, valid, but yeah, so far that's all we have done. I will get some pics tomorrow.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1160923 said:


> So you'll put 3 in your F350's but only 3.5 in a 550? Show us some pics of the new beast.


if we load up the 4.5 yarder on the 5500 you can tell it is a lot of weight!
Sitting on the helper springs, we typically run without plows if we don't plow
but a lot of Guys I see overloading leave the plow on as counterweight to the salt.

3 yards in a srw 1 ton truck is nuts if u ask me


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1160947 said:


> 3 yards in a srw 1 ton truck is nuts if u ask me


So is 60 employees but let's not judge our friend


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We don't put 3 yards in... a heavy 2.5. Dave likes to exaggerate.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I run two in my DRW 1 ton trucks and I feel that's a good amount that I am safely able to carry without sacrificing safety or putting undue stress on my trucks. I know it is possible to carry more and I watch a lot of people do it but even with 1.9 - 2.2 ton of salt, I can feel the lack of weight on the front wheels and I know that swerving quickly to avoid anything is out of the question as the wheels will slide in the direction of the momentum. As you can see in some of my posted pics, The trucks still sit up nice and don't squat at these quantities. 

I see a lot of guys running SRW 2500s with salters in them. One guy works for the same company I do, He has a 1995 2500 chev gasser with the same size of salter I have. He heaps it every time and it looks like his rear bumper is about to rip off. This is the reason that MTO cracks down on plows and salters. There is no reason to overload the rigs. If you can't keep up with safe loads, it is time to either buy bigger trucks, or more trucks. 

Not saying Jon overloads his trucks, they are newer style with high payload capacity and the way they are set up they seem to handle it nicely. Safety first guys, another trip isn't the end of the world. If it is, you're pricing too cheap.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Safety First!


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1160947 said:


> we typically run without plows if we don't plow
> but a lot of Guys I see overloading leave the plow on as counterweight to the salt.


I usually always run with my plow on, Seems like everytime I try salting without it, Theres always a spot or 2 or 3 where I'm like man, I coulda just pushed that out real quick where its blown off the roof and put down wayyy less salt.... 


R.G.PEEL;1160977 said:


> I see a lot of guys running SRW 2500s with salters in them.


I've never seen a drw 2500 in my lifetime


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1160933 said:


> I wouldnt hesitate to recommend anyone looking for a well built aluminum body to buy Eloquip.


................................or 2!! I agree, Have not had one issue with either box, hoist or solenoid.I've heard stories about breaking aluminum welds and experienced them on my trailer, (not from Eloquip) but never seen as much as a crack on my truck boxes.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1160962 said:


> We don't put 3 yards in... a heavy 2.5. Dave likes to exaggerate.


And a skinny driver and you are good to go 
You do what you need to do!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1160962 said:


> We don't put 3 yards in... a heavy 2.5. Dave likes to exaggerate.


Listen Lurch, I don't exaggerate!! LOL You only haul big loads when you get a good deal on salt form Newmarket.


----------



## Jaynen

Anyone in the Kitchener area with a front end loader looking for a small job?


----------



## Triple L

Jaynen;1161318 said:


> Anyone in the Kitchener area with a front end loader looking for a small job?


How small? my 3720 haules snow really good and is pretty impressive... If not I'm sure we can work out a deal and get a 244J down there....

Call me 519-778-8745


----------



## Alpha Property

less than a cm in the forcast yesterday, it snowed all day non stop, stopped snowing around 9pm, went out 10 to 4am, no snow in the forcast till after christmas, and i woke up a little while ago and its falling big fluffy flakes, prob a half an inch or so down already? i hate it when it snows when its not suppose to


----------



## dingybigfoot

Alpha Property;1161329 said:


> less than a cm in the forcast yesterday, it snowed all day non stop, stopped snowing around 9pm, went out 10 to 4am, no snow in the forcast till after christmas, and i woke up a little while ago and its falling big fluffy flakes, prob a half an inch or so down already? i hate it when it snows when its not suppose to


x's 2. I try and keep my eye on the radar so I don't get caught with my pants down.


----------



## Jaynen

Triple L;1161323 said:


> How small? my 3720 haules snow really good and is pretty impressive... If not I'm sure we can work out a deal and get a 244J down there....
> 
> Call me 519-778-8745


Its a small parking lot with no where to put snow. So prolly 5 more snow falls the snow pile will need to get flipped back, or possibly hauled away. The pile will be roughly 100ft wide by 20ft deep.


----------



## Triple L

Jaynen;1161355 said:


> Its a small parking lot with no where to put snow. So prolly 5 more snow falls the snow pile will need to get flipped back, or possibly hauled away. The pile will be roughly 100ft wide by 20ft deep.


Right on, when your ready I'm sure me or Adam can help you out...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Fair enough! The one time I do, you don't let me forget it!!!!


----------



## cet

This is the way all salt should be delivered.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

its always nice having backup. Im glad I had the second bobcat early this morning.
I hate to think it but Im pretty sure someone is doing stuff to my equip now. 
jd was the first one to suggest it and now others are telling me so also.

With the bs I had with the ebling and fluid, then the truck out of diesel and then this morning, my newest guy gets in my bobcat... goes to his first lot 2 blocks away, plows a bit and front tires break the bead and come off the rim. The two bobcats were at the sand pile last night, one has solid tires. All the trucks were at my place on camera.

I work way to hard for this crap. 

We did however plow our routes in record time.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1161384 said:


> This is the way all salt should be delivered.


You spill more then I spread.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1161425 said:


> its always nice having backup. Im glad I had the second bobcat early this morning.
> I hate to think it but Im pretty sure someone is doing stuff to my equip now.
> jd was the first one to suggest it and now others are telling me so also.
> 
> With the bs I had with the ebling and fluid, then the truck out of diesel and then this morning, my newest guy gets in my bobcat... goes to his first lot 2 blocks away, plows a bit and front tires break the bead and come off the rim. The two bobcats were at the sand pile last night, one has solid tires. All the trucks were at my place on camera.
> 
> I work way to hard for this crap.
> 
> We did however plow our routes in record time.


I'd be upset also. Stupid things do happen but you seem to be having alot of them happen at once.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1161384 said:


> This is the way all salt should be delivered.


Now you've been spoiled...you can't go back.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1161384 said:


> This is the way all salt should be delivered.


I agree but down our way the guys that have those trailers can't drive and call me 14 times to find out where we are. Aryss hauls for Cargill and all of their driver are top notch and we don't have to be there to sign the ticket and they never call.


----------



## CGM Inc.

What we got called to this morning at one of our properties.
Someone was speeding a little on the weekend.
Either ran out of steam or the Russian Olive stopped the Guy if he would have went a little further he would have been in someones patio door.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1161433 said:


> I'd be upset also. Stupid things do happen but you seem to be having alot of them happen at once.


ya. last night was my first full plow.


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1161438 said:


> What we got called to this morning at one of our properties.
> Someone was speeding a little on the weekend.
> Either ran out of steam or the Russian Olive stopped the Guy if he would have went a little further he would have been in someones patio door.


LOL that reminds me a bit of my college days.............

My room mate put a few nice waves in a fence one day, He was a pig farmer and a total joke... Thanks for bringing up some good memories Stefan


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1161460 said:


> LOL that reminds me a bit of my college days.............
> 
> My room mate put a few nice waves in a fence one day, He was a pig farmer and a total joke... Thanks for bringing up some good memories Stefan


Scared the crap out of me when the Manager called!
"there has been an accident at the property on the weekend"

Guess what my 1st thought was.....:realmad:


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1161473 said:


> Scared the crap out of me when the Manager called!
> "there has been an accident at the property on the weekend"
> 
> Guess what my 1st thought was.....:realmad:


I'm sure drinking was involved. At least you get a fence repair out of the deal.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1161487 said:


> I'm sure drinking was involved. At least you get a fence repair out of the deal.


X2!


----------



## greywynd

Grassman09;1158956 said:


> Who is TCG a spin off of? I've seen them take over allot of 1st pro now Smart centers stuff.. Sunshine used to do allot.


TCG is Total Contracting Group, they have been around a while, but have been getting bigger. Up until two years ago they were all one company, then they split it up some, setting up 'franchises' to cover more turf. I don't know the specifics of the franchise agreements, but they still use the same central dispatch of the main office for events and record keeping. I understand that many of the franchise owners are often former associates in some form, either employees that wanted to branch out, subs that wanted to take another step etc. I may not be 100% correct on that though, just going from what has passed through the grapevine.

I used to sub for TCG, then last year and this year I've been subbing for TCG Markham, last year just as an operator in their loader, this year I've been running one of their trucks and also doing nightly patrols. (Mostly on weekends.) I would have been subbing with my own plow truck, but with an illness/death in the family this fall I knew I wouldn't get things setup in time.


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;1161425 said:


> its always nice having backup. Im glad I had the second bobcat early this morning.
> I hate to think it but Im pretty sure someone is doing stuff to my equip now.
> jd was the first one to suggest it and now others are telling me so also.
> 
> With the bs I had with the ebling and fluid, then the truck out of diesel and then this morning, my newest guy gets in my bobcat... goes to his first lot 2 blocks away, plows a bit and front tires break the bead and come off the rim. The two bobcats were at the sand pile last night, one has solid tires. All the trucks were at my place on camera.
> 
> I work way to hard for this crap.
> 
> We did however plow our routes in record time.


Sucks if someone is causing you grief. I never really heard what happened with the ebling, other than a fluid leak. The diesel, well, that's only one of two options....either theft, or someone was asleep when they parked it!

With the bobcat, what happened, was he running it on two low tires and broke the beads? There's only a couple ways that can happen....holes in the tires, either from damage or tires getting slashed (which I guess is possible, but should be evident) or someone let the air out by pulling the valve cores (which, unless they hung around and put them back in would also show up.) I kind of have to wonder too, did he not notice having two soft tires? I know even in mud I usually can feel when one is soft, on pavement with two I would think it would be pretty easy to feel?


----------



## DeVries

Alpha Property;1161329 said:


> less than a cm in the forcast yesterday, it snowed all day non stop, stopped snowing around 9pm, went out 10 to 4am, no snow in the forcast till after christmas, and i woke up a little while ago and its falling big fluffy flakes, prob a half an inch or so down already? i hate it when it snows when its not suppose to


We had to salt this morning early too. The residual from last week Friday burned thru good Saturday and Sunday morning, but couldn't keep up thru the night. No plows in this season yet only saltings.


----------



## DeVries

cet;1161384 said:


> This is the way all salt should be delivered.


Wow I wish we could get it delivered like that. Who's the supplier?

Our drivers come from another country and ALWAYS drive past our yard. Then they get here and can't backup if their life depended on it.:realmad:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;1161509 said:


> Sucks if someone is causing you grief. I never really heard what happened with the ebling, other than a fluid leak. The diesel, well, that's only one of two options....either theft, or someone was asleep when they parked it!
> 
> With the bobcat, what happened, was he running it on two low tires and broke the beads? There's only a couple ways that can happen....holes in the tires, either from damage or tires getting slashed (which I guess is possible, but should be evident) or someone let the air out by pulling the valve cores (which, unless they hung around and put them back in would also show up.) I kind of have to wonder too, did he not notice having two soft tires? I know even in mud I usually can feel when one is soft, on pavement with two I would think it would be pretty easy to feel?


Im learning... sometimes it hurts


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;1161560 said:


> Im learning... sometimes it hurts


That it does.....someday when we meet up I'll tell you about how much it hurts to lose a hydraulic pump in an excavator. Especially when it's your only machine, and you're a one man operation!


----------



## JD Dave

We adopted a dog this morning. Her name is Coco and she's 15 months old. She'a shepard lab mix. We put an application in for her on Sat so we were glad to get her. She's pretty happy to be out of pound. Can't believe what a good dog she is for being so young.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

She's beautiful Dave.
I have a soft spot for neglegted and abused dogs...we've taken in a few sheppards over the years.
That puppy is going to bring you and your family years of happiness and loyalty in return for your kindness. 
Nice move!!


----------



## GMC Driver

Alpha Property;1161329 said:


> less than a cm in the forcast yesterday, it snowed all day non stop, stopped snowing around 9pm, went out 10 to 4am, no snow in the forcast till after christmas, and i woke up a little while ago and its falling big fluffy flakes, prob a half an inch or so down already? i hate it when it snows when its not suppose to


Been that way all weekend here - just had to spread more once a day. Total accumulation since Saturday might be an inch.



dingybigfoot;1161333 said:


> x's 2. I try and keep my eye on the radar so I don't get caught with my pants down.


Problem is alot of it was so fine it wouldn't even get picked up on radar.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1161606 said:


> We adopted a dog this morning. Her name is Coco and she's 15 months old. She'a shepard lab mix. We put an application in for her on Sat so we were glad to get her. She's pretty happy to be out of pound. Can't believe what a good dog she is for being so young.


Congrats Dave, Is your dad gonna steal this one to?

Your missing the best part, The ol John Deere collar


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1161606 said:


> We adopted a dog this morning. Her name is Coco and she's 15 months old. She'a shepard lab mix. We put an application in for her on Sat so we were glad to get her. She's pretty happy to be out of pound. Can't believe what a good dog she is for being so young.


----------



## Mr.Markus

She IS beautiful....... I've got 2 from the pound. (One of the drawbacks of cuting the grass there or is it perks.) Shepard/lab looks nice.


----------



## greywynd

JD Dave;1161606 said:


> We adopted a dog this morning. Her name is Coco and she's 15 months old. She'a shepard lab mix. We put an application in for her on Sat so we were glad to get her. She's pretty happy to be out of pound. Can't believe what a good dog she is for being so young.


Great looking dog Dave, bet she makes a great companion for you and the family!

We have a bunch of them here, the young lad has a border collie, and then we have a couple longhaired whippets, and a handful of jack russell terrorists too. It does tend to keep things more interesting!


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1161606 said:


> We adopted a dog this morning. Her name is Coco and she's 15 months old. She'a shepard lab mix.


If you train her to be just like you...she'll sleep all day, & wake up to pee!


----------



## PlatinumService

creativedesigns;1161796 said:


> wake up to pee!


maybe you should take notes?


----------



## mikegooseman

Nice pup Dave.....congrats....Thumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave

Thanks for the comments guys. She really is a nice dog, actually she fits in to well I'm kind of worried she seems a little depressed. I'll give her a few days to wreck one of my new shoes then I'll know she'll be feeling like a puppy. I don't think she was abused she was just turned in with her brother from a loving home that had to move out of country.


----------



## cet

Congrats Dave, more people should get dogs from the pound. There are a lot there and most of them make great pets.

We got ours when he was 8 months old from someone wanting to get rid of him. He's 9 now and has been a great dog.


----------



## cet

DeVries;1161525 said:


> Wow I wish we could get it delivered like that. Who's the supplier?
> 
> Our drivers come from another country and ALWAYS drive past our yard. Then they get here and can't backup if their life depended on it.:realmad:


That was from Canadian. It was delivered by Kitchen. These guys drive in their socks. When it was finished unloading he jumped in the back with the conveyor going and swept out the entire truck. $200,000 truck and trailer and you should have seen his broom, looked like he found it in the garbage. His trucks are spotless and his drivers are some of the best. My yard isn't the easiest to get into off the street. Most of his guys do it in 1 shot.


----------



## cet

Dean I hope it is just bad luck. I had my share in the last 2 weeks but now we have made it 2 nights and it feels like a milestone.


----------



## Triple L

CET knows how to unload the salt...

This is how you stack it up

No dikin' around with a 544J


----------



## GMC Driver

Just had another "burst" or band go through - dropped enough in certain parts to hit triggers. Just dispatched the Welland route - looks like they will be pushing everything.

Been daily now for the past 5 days - but we have very little to show for it!


----------



## ff1221

Had little bands all morning, ended up with about 4 inches throughout the day, sun was shining all afternoon though so that was ok, back out tomorrow morning for another round.


----------



## cet

Triple L;1162092 said:


> CET knows how to unload the salt...
> 
> This is how you stack it up
> 
> No dikin' around with a 544J


Looks like you need to order a couple of loads.

I could put that thing to good use.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1162152 said:


> Looks like you need to order a couple of loads.
> 
> I could put that thing to good use.


There is a little more in there now versus the last time I have seen it.


----------



## cet

the way this year has started I wonder if there is going to be that "Salt Shortage" again.


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver;1162106 said:


> Just had another "burst" or band go through - dropped enough in certain parts to hit triggers. Just dispatched the Welland route - looks like they will be pushing everything.
> 
> Been daily now for the past 5 days - but we have very little to show for it!


All my stuff is burning thru nice Dave, you must have got more than we did. Nothing wrong with going out at this time of the day though, makes for a nice quite cleanup, none of this we only got two hours to get things cleared before people come into work.

It's been snowing a lot lately just little bits at a time.


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1162172 said:


> There is a little more in there now versus the last time I have seen it.


Just out of curosity Stefan, do you know the dry weight of your 5500 Ram? with or without the salter?


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1162193 said:


> Just out of curosity Stefan, do you know the dry weight of your 5500 Ram? with or without the salter?


You buying a 5ton? 1st Pristine now you. Whats the world coming to. You wanting to run legal?  GM does not make 5500 anymore u know.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1162204 said:


> You buying a 5ton? 1st Pristine now you. Whats the world coming to. You wanting to run legal?  GM does not make 5500 anymore u know.


I know GM dosent, it honestly is more of just a curosity question then anything...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1162193 said:


> Just out of curosity Stefan, do you know the dry weight of your 5500 Ram? with or without the salter?


Couldn't tell you but I will take her to the scales one day to check empty and loaded.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1162183 said:


> the way this year has started I wonder if there is going to be that "Salt Shortage" again.


Talking to our suppliers I'm doubtful, everyone has more stock than ever.


----------



## CGM Inc.

As an update to the pet friendly ice-melter.......
I got the goahead to use clearlane!
The spec. of clearlane looks pretty impressive in comparison to rock salt!
payuppayuppayup
4 tons of Landscapers Choice buy a trailer load of clearlane


----------



## Bruce'sEx

JD Dave;1161606 said:


> We adopted a dog this morning. Her name is Coco and she's 15 months old. She'a shepard lab mix. We put an application in for her on Sat so we were glad to get her. She's pretty happy to be out of pound. Can't believe what a good dog she is for being so young.


Great to her, I'm sure she is as happy to be in your home as you are to have her.


----------



## creativedesigns

Grassman09;1162204 said:


> GM does not make 5500 anymore u know.


Really? Thats news to me.....All the more power for Chad to buy a Ford! At least he'll have a good truck then...


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Got my first liquid system all installed today, Merry Christmas to my business. Will be filling the tank and fiddling around with it tomorow. System is built by MS/Gregson Sprayers. Flojet pump with 6 ft SS boom covering 12 ft/pass. Seems like a decent system for the price. Any pointers on liquids appreciated!







Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Grassman09

creativedesigns;1162297 said:


> Really? Thats news to me.....All the more power for Chad to buy a Ford! At least he'll have a good truck then...


Guess Clintar didn't forward you that memo cre?


----------



## CGM Inc.

creativedesigns;1162297 said:


> Really? Thats news to me.....All the more power for Chad to buy a Ford! At least he'll have a good truck then...


discontinued a couple years back!
Was to good of a truck to keep making them.


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1162326 said:


> discontinued a couple years back!
> Was to good of a truck to keep making them.


GM made too much $$ on them. Guess Dodge / Sterling was giving them a run for there money at the time.


----------



## creativedesigns

Grassman09;1162311 said:


> Guess Clintar didn't forward you that memo cre?


I retired from the Clintards now! They weren't using Clearlane, so I called it quits. Im gonna miss driving the Gators from Kitchener franchise! LOL..........


----------



## Grassman09

Did you up grade to RTV's now?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am confused Andrew, who are you trying to bug? This one might be over our heads. We are going to assume that you work for Clintar, is that ok? Is that what you want us to assume? Does that make you laugh? Please help!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Hey Jeff, what do plan on running through it? I'm curious to know how you work it into the scheme of things. I have a hunch that liquids offer a cost savings opportunity for all in contracts and may show further contractor due dilligence in the event of a slip and fall case.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

JohnnyRoyale;1162715 said:


> Hey Jeff, what do plan on running through it? I'm curious to know how you work it into the scheme of things. I have a hunch that liquids offer a cost savings opportunity for all in contracts and may show further contractor due dilligence in the event of a slip and fall case.


Hey,

Yes that is a major reason im doing it. I think it will really help fuel a fight in a slip and fall, since steps were taken before precipition even hit the ground to ensure the site is safe. Im mainly using it for Anti-icing before snow events, burn off of light flurries (<1.5 cm) and possibly after plowing depending on how clean the scrape is.

I have a free supply of 32% calcium chloride for the time being so that is what im going to start off with. I also have Geomelt available to me which is a beat extract based de-icer.

Time will tell, I will try and post some pictures and results, but I do think its promising. Not to mention the fact I can have on site storage tank with no loader, coverall etc sounds great!

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## DeVries

Pristine PM ltd;1162428 said:


> I am confused Andrew, who are you trying to bug? This one might be over our heads. We are going to assume that you work for Clintar, is that ok? Is that what you want us to assume? Does that make you laugh? Please help!


I think that he's a lost soul looking to irritate someone so that he can have interaction with people as most of his day is spent by himself.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

...In the corner!!!

Good thinking Jeff. Keep us up to date with your findings.


----------



## mafesto

Hey guys, my uncle just sent me this link...it's cute, but not as useful as they make it look like.

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=tPg1ZMiC9pA


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;1162725 said:


> I think that he's a lost soul looking to irritate someone so that he can have interaction with people as most of his day is spent by himself.


I think you could be on to something.


----------



## PlatinumService

JD Dave;1162781 said:


> I think you could be on to something.


he must be getting claustrophobic


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

You know me, I just hate not being in on the joke!


----------



## creativedesigns

JD Dave;1162781 said:


> I think you could be on to something.


Now that you have that new dog, don't forget to make it a daily routine to go out jogging...afterall, your new years resolution should be to loose a little weight around that waist line!


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;1162916 said:


> Now that you have that new dog, don't forget to make it a daily routine to go out jogging...afterall, your new years resolution should be to loose a little weight around that waist line!


I love how you "forget" to awnser the last 2 or 3 questions about you....


----------



## creativedesigns

JohnnyRoyale;1162715 said:


> Hey Jeff, what do plan on running through it? I'm curious to know how you work it into the scheme of things. I have a hunch that liquids offer a cost savings opportunity for all in contracts and may show further contractor due dilligence in the event of a slip and fall case.


I cant wait to get into liquids. Im planning on getting a system next year, 305 gallon. That guy kubota 8540 makes them, but hes hard to get a hold of! I might make one myself over the summer months...


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1162922 said:


> I love how you "forget" to awnser the last 2 or 3 questions about you....


I get that habit from you! What would you like to know Chadwick?


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1162428 said:


> I am confused Andrew, who are you trying to bug? This one might be over our heads. We are going to assume that you work for Clintar, is that ok? Is that what you want us to assume? Does that make you laugh? Please help!





creativedesigns;1162929 said:


> I get that habit from you! What would you like to know Chadwick?


LOL ya ok Cre, Jon said it all....


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1162935 said:


> LOL ya ok Cre, Jon said it all....


Yup! BIG Jon surrrre did say it all.  BIG Jon knew a long time ago that I worked for Clintar. And Jons always in a confused state of mind....you know that, you've met him before! And basically I really like bugging you Chad... & it works!  I like it when you get angry over the pansy little things said......

(Yawn) need I say more Chad? ........:waving:


----------



## creativedesigns

Oh, & by the way, no matter how you put it, that Snap-On Air-Hammer is NOT yours!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm prob. playing with fire here, but Triple L who was your first gen. Rev bought from? I ask this in a non-combative manner. I want to make sure I don't deal with them. I suspect that your well-known customer service issues stemmed from them. My dealer, Hutchinson Farm and Garden (John Deere also) just phoned me to tell me that he once again apologizes for the issues I have had to deal with (mostly same as yours), but that my spankin new rev is ready for pickup and I'm told has addressed many of the issues. 

I will be going to get it hopefully before christmas. I'll keep everyone updated on what/if changes have been made. In the mean time, just as Chad has made us all aware of his plight and will post who not to deal with, I encourage anyone to deal with Hutchinson. Barry Grove is my salesman. He is very helpful in my quest to build the biggest baddest snow-pushing pickup.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, in all honestly, I didn't know you worked for Clintar. Nothing wrong with that, I just didn't know and thought you were completely independent. I was just getting confused about the Clintar pictures all the time, that's all. You have explained it, and that's fair. No big deal, like I said, I just didn't get it.

Anyway, have fun bugging Chad,

Jon

And congrats on the good deal with the Sno-Way Grant, I have to be honest, Hutchinson's never gave me the time of day. I called them many moons ago for pricing on ZTR's, left messages, talked to two sales people who said they would call me back, that was 5 years ago. I know they probably don't care about ZTR sales compared to Tractors, but it left a real bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries;1162725 said:


> I think that he's a lost soul looking to irritate someone so that he can have interaction with people as most of his day is spent by himself.


 I think you just pegged ME!!!!!!


----------



## DeVries

Then I feel sorry for you


----------



## TLG99

A question for you guys that deal with property managers.

Do you get a Christmas gift for them? For all of them, or just the ones that you have multiple properties with or that you deem to be helpful to you? What do you usually get for them?

Just curious.


----------



## CGM Inc.

TLG99;1163148 said:


> A question for you guys that deal with property managers.
> 
> Do you get a Christmas gift for them? For all of them, or just the ones that you have multiple properties with or that you deem to be helpful to you? What do you usually get for them?
> 
> Just curious.


Most of ours get a gift! 
Bottle of wine and cookies


----------



## Triple L

Here's something you dont see everyday, the inside guts of a cab on a Deere tractor... Guess thats why their a 10K option or something rediculus like that... Who woulda known you'd have to pop the entire roof off of it go put a damn cd player in it... My operator better be happy now, he had a radio before but no CD.....

And just to shut Cre up, Your the most rediculus guy I've ever seen when it comes to bringing up nonsense like weather or not I own a stupid $350 snap on air hammer, wup de do... I got a bbm from someone so while I was at the shop I grabbed yet another pic for you not one that you think I found on google images... And yes you can ask anyone its myn... I hope you love making yourself look like a fool


----------



## Mr.Markus

Got an email from my nephew. "Uncle Markus, I want another one of these for Christmas." Hopefully can find a black one this time. I'm guessing from the date on the pic that it doesn't look like that anymore.


----------



## GMC Driver

Lynden-Jeff;1162721 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Yes that is a major reason im doing it. I think it will really help fuel a fight in a slip and fall, since steps were taken before precipition even hit the ground to ensure the site is safe. Im mainly using it for Anti-icing before snow events, burn off of light flurries (<1.5 cm) and possibly after plowing depending on how clean the scrape is.


Jeff - it's the same reason we got into it last year. It does take some tinkering, but once you have it figured, it will be extremely helpful. Just don't count on it as a replacement for something else - it takes alot of liquid to burn off an inch (too much to make it cost effective). Look at it as adding a tool which allows you to perform your job better - because that is what it will do. We've learned to use it strictly as a pre-storm treatment, and it has greatly accelerated the usefulness of salt after plowing, lowered the melting temperature, quickens the activation, and eliminated the need to re-visit a site after first application. That is where we've seen the the cost savings, and the efficiency that a liquid program will gain you.



Triple L;1163203 said:


> Here's something you dont see everyday, the inside guts of a cab on a Deere tractor... Guess thats why their a 10K option or something rediculus like that... Who woulda known you'd have to pop the entire roof off of it go put a damn cd player in it... My operator better be happy now, he had a radio before but no CD.....


The orange ones are no different - had one of my guys try to put a radio in my L-series (never came with one). The fella didn't quite get all the screws back in - first trip out on the float they lost the roof. Not cool.

Anyone else ever try a site like this?


----------



## CGM Inc.

GMC Driver;1163275 said:


> Anyone else ever try a site like this?


Yikes! wesport 
No we didn't


----------



## creativedesigns

Chad, just give the air Hammer back to Adam, will ya?


----------



## musclecarboy

creativedesigns;1163317 said:


> Chad, just give the air Hammer back to Adam, will ya?


For someone to always change their colour to blue, you must have too much time on your hands. Hopefully it snows soon and you can watch the plow trucks drive by from your bedroom window.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

A few got a bottle, they kinda requested it, the rest got a poinsettia. Last few years we did mugs, custom wine bottles with our logo on the case, poker sets, wine opening sets, and coffee travel cups. We barely got a thank you from most people. I heard from one of our managers that the regional we sent the nice two bottle set to peeled off our logo and stuck theirs on and re-gifted.... thought that was kinda funny.

Poinsettia's were cheap, easy, and out of the 30 or so we sent out, we actually got two thank you's so far. People kinda suck these days.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

btw, what day works best for the landscape show for people?

SHOW DATES & HOURS:
Tuesday, January 11, 2011 9 a.m. - 5 p.m.
Wednesday, January 12, 2011 9 a.m. - 5 p.m.
Thursday, January 13, 2011 9 a.m. – 4 p.m

As long as it isn't snowing, I am good.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

GMC Driver;1163275 said:


> Anyone else ever try a site like this?


Do you mean GoogleEarth? or an airport?
What do you mean?


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1163487 said:


> btw, what day works best for the landscape show for people?
> 
> SHOW DATES & HOURS:
> Tuesday, January 11, 2011 9 a.m. - 5 p.m.
> Wednesday, January 12, 2011 9 a.m. - 5 p.m.
> Thursday, January 13, 2011 9 a.m. - 4 p.m
> 
> As long as it isn't snowing, I am good.


You want to plan for Wed, everyday is the same to me so whatever everyone else wants. Lonestar again or are not wanting a speeding ticket. LOL I also think I might get my own meal this year.


----------



## TLG99

Pristine PM ltd;1163484 said:


> A few got a bottle, they kinda requested it, the rest got a poinsettia. Last few years we did mugs, custom wine bottles with our logo on the case, poker sets, wine opening sets, and coffee travel cups.


Wow, Jon....you fancy, huh!.....lol.

A couple PM's get bottles (requested also), poinsettia's (usually for the ladies) and we have also given out entertainment books ($25 a piece) that offer discounts and freebies for restaurants, car washes, dry cleaning etc. For those that actually use it, they are a big money saver.

I agree that no one seems very appreciative about it,....kinda why I asked if others gave gifts.

Btw, has anyone actually met or seen this "Cre" ature before. He sounds and acts quite young = immature.


----------



## GMC Driver

JohnnyRoyale;1163505 said:


> Do you mean GoogleEarth? or an airport?
> What do you mean?


Sorry John - an airport.


----------



## DeVries

If you are looking at pricing it, depending on where it is from experiance it will need a lot of attention. My experiance is with a light aircraft runway only, it was in an open area. Once you had banks on the sides it drifted in all the time. Bid accordingly.


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver;1163540 said:


> Sorry John - an airport.


Do you have to blow the edges of the runways? The Brampton airport is 5 min from my house and they do that because they want ot eliminate drifting as much as possible.


----------



## musclecarboy

GMC Driver;1163540 said:


> Sorry John - an airport.


How small is it that they don't have their own crew? I would think they would have their own people to guarantee quality of service or the most strict contract in the world.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1163487 said:


> btw, what day works best for the landscape show for people?
> SHOW DATES & HOURS:
> Tuesday, January 11, 2011 9 a.m. - 5 p.m.
> Wednesday, January 12, 2011 9 a.m. - 5 p.m.
> Thursday, January 13, 2011 9 a.m. - 4 p.m
> As long as it isn't snowing, I am good.


Do you just meet up at the show or elsewhere! I'd be open too..... same exit clause. Haven't been in the last few years, Guess I should register.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1163551 said:


> How small is it that they don't have their own crew? I would think they would have their own people to guarantee quality of service or the most strict contract in the world.


Most small airports hire outside contractors, also on stormy days they shut down the runways.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1163555 said:


> Do you just meet up at the show or elsewhere! I'd be open too..... same exit clause. Haven't been in the last few years, Guess I should register.


We generally meet at a restaurant of Jon's choice because he seems to eat the most.


----------



## DKG

If bidding on an airport, be sure to talk to your insurance broker first. Insurance companies cringe when they hear 'airside'


----------



## ff1221

Pristine PM ltd;1163487 said:


> btw, what day works best for the landscape show for people?
> 
> SHOW DATES & HOURS:
> Tuesday, January 11, 2011 9 a.m. - 5 p.m.
> Wednesday, January 12, 2011 9 a.m. - 5 p.m.
> Thursday, January 13, 2011 9 a.m. - 4 p.m
> 
> As long as it isn't snowing, I am good.


I'm aiming to go on Wednesday, like everyone else weather permitting, it would be nice to put some faces to the aliases, keep me posted.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I will likely be there Wed. These things are bad news though because they get me all riled up for new toys.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm only 25 and I'm sure some of you have shovels older than that. If I end up pissing anyone off with my youthful comments just give me a heads up and I'll shut it.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1163643 said:


> I'm only 25 and I'm sure some of you have shovels older than that. If I end up pissing anyone off with my youthful comments just give me a heads up and I'll shut it.


LOL, my shoveller that runs the sidewalk tractor is double my age exactly.... Gives me ambishion to get my crap together so I dont end up being like him...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Triple L;1163673 said:


> LOL, my shoveller that runs the sidewalk tractor is double my age exactly.... Gives me ambishion to get my crap together so I dont end up being like him...


One of my operators has children older than me..... Definately motivating. When people show up to my jobsites, they often walk past me and go to him to ask what to do. I don't mind, lets me work more peacefully.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1163686 said:


> When people show up to my jobsites, they often walk past me and go to him to ask what to do.


Happens to me more then I care to admit...


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1162967 said:


> I'm prob. playing with fire here, but Triple L who was your first gen. Rev bought from? I ask this in a non-combative manner. I want to make sure I don't deal with them. I suspect that your well-known customer service issues stemmed from them. My dealer, Hutchinson Farm and Garden (John Deere also) just phoned me to tell me that he once again apologizes for the issues I have had to deal with (mostly same as yours), but that my spankin new rev is ready for pickup and I'm told has addressed many of the issues.
> 
> I will be going to get it hopefully before christmas. I'll keep everyone updated on what/if changes have been made. In the mean time, just as Chad has made us all aware of his plight and will post who not to deal with, I encourage anyone to deal with Hutchinson. Barry Grove is my salesman. He is very helpful in my quest to build the biggest baddest snow-pushing pickup.


You talking about Hutchinson's on hwy 48?


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1163549 said:


> Do you have to blow the edges of the runways? The Brampton airport is 5 min from my house and they do that because they want ot eliminate drifting as much as possible.


My old boss quoted that blowing back in the 80's. With the Unimog. There were too many farmers in on it back then.



Triple L;1163673 said:


> LOL, my shoveller that runs the sidewalk tractor is double my age exactly.... Gives me ambishion to get my crap together so I dont end up being like him...


I hope I can still work when I'm older............


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1162967 said:


> I'm prob. playing with fire here, but Triple L who was your first gen. Rev bought from? I ask this in a non-combative manner. I want to make sure I don't deal with them. I suspect that your well-known customer service issues stemmed from them. My dealer, Hutchinson Farm and Garden (John Deere also) just phoned me to tell me that he once again apologizes for the issues I have had to deal with (mostly same as yours), but that my spankin new rev is ready for pickup and I'm told has addressed many of the issues.
> 
> I will be going to get it hopefully before christmas. I'll keep everyone updated on what/if changes have been made. In the mean time, just as Chad has made us all aware of his plight and will post who not to deal with, I encourage anyone to deal with Hutchinson. Barry Grove is my salesman. He is very helpful in my quest to build the biggest baddest snow-pushing pickup.


It was origionally purchased off my dealer Nestech in Stratford, which was behind me most of the way and tried his best to take care of me... But once it got to the point I delt directly with the biggest
:realmad: :realmad: :realmad: JERKS in the entire world which is GC DUKE equipment in Burlington... And they are the distributors of all Noway products... Things worked out well for me as I no longer own the biggest POS ever built (sorry JMO even tho you own one) and my dealer lost his Noway product line for ruffeling too many feathers at head office, He was real mad at me for a little bit but that worked out in his favor also so the only ones who lost was Noway themself


----------



## snowplowchick

You always need to blow the runway edges because the marker lights are there.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

cet;1163701 said:


> You talking about Hutchinson's on hwy 48?


Yes, Hutchinsons on 48. I have bought a few plows (meyers & snoway) as well as one of my salters (western) from them. I also have them do the maintenance on my salter and repairs on my Snoway (put that in to make Triple L happy). They've been very good to me. Jon posted earlier that they were not so good to him which is unfortunate. I guess we all see why its important to service all clients/potential clients properly. 5 yrs later, bad experiences are still remembered and talked about. If they saw the money Pristine spends on shiny fords he'd prob. phone back quick!


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1163643 said:


> I'm only 25 and I'm sure some of you have shovels older than that. If I end up pissing anyone off with my youthful comments just give me a heads up and I'll shut it.


You'll be alright the first time we meet you but after that your free game. We all get along pretty well and as long as you don't take anything to heart you should fit in fine. Cet and Pristine talk alot so most times the rest of us just sit there and listen.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Late in the Season but saw this, and thought someone might be looking.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-tools-equipment-12st-Snow-Pusher-W0QQAdIdZ249764475


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1163736 said:


> (put that in to make Triple L happy)


When its all said and done, It comes down to service which makes or breaks it IMO... I am very surprised they are treating you so well and you really have an awsome dealer! If I was getting treated that way I probally woudlnt have much to say either, even tho the plows a POS if they're giving you a new one can you really say its a POS? I'd most likely still own myn if I got that kind of service... Maby its just me but I dont really take crap from anyone and lots of dealers around here have got my business once or twice, but there's only 2 that I will go to now a days and if they screw me I'll be down to 1.... Luckly my stuff dosent break down all that often


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Triple L;1163724 said:


> It was origionally purchased off my dealer Nestech in Stratford, which was behind me most of the way and tried his best to take care of me... But once it got to the point I delt directly with the biggest
> :realmad: JERKS in the entire world which is GC DUKE equipment in Burlington... And they are the distributors of all Noway products... Things worked out well for me as I no longer own the biggest POS ever built (sorry JMO even tho you own one) and my dealer lost his Noway product line for ruffeling too many feathers at head office, He was real mad at me for a little bit but that worked out in his favor also so the only ones who lost was Noway themself


Yah, G.C. Duke is who supplies hutchinsons as well. I haven't had the pleasure of dealing with them, Barry from hutchinson's goes to bat for me either with them or corporate.

And Chad, you are entitled to all the opinions you can type. I feel bad enough for you that you don't have any real trucks (fords) in the fleet, I can't take away your right to opinions too!:laughing: As long as we're all making money equipment branding is a choice.


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1163736 said:


> Yes, Hutchinsons on 48. I have bought a few plows (meyers & snoway) as well as one of my salters (western) from them. I also have them do the maintenance on my salter and repairs on my Snoway (put that in to make Triple L happy). They've been very good to me. Jon posted earlier that they were not so good to him which is unfortunate. I guess we all see why its important to service all clients/potential clients properly. 5 yrs later, bad experiences are still remembered and talked about. If they saw the money Pristine spends on shiny fords he'd prob. phone back quick!


I will bash them every chance I get. They took me for thousands. they are either con artists or their mechanics are crap. They told me there were parts missing from my machine that were actually there. All the work they did on my machine should have been done under warranty . Knowing them they most likely billed me and JD. You can tell Barry next time you see him I took my machine to another dealer and it runs perfect.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1163766 said:


> I will bash them every chance I get. They took me for thousands. they are either con artists or their mechanics are crap. They told me there were parts missing from my machine that were actually there. All the work they did on my machine should have been done under warranty . Knowing them they most likely billed me and JD. You can tell Barry next time you see him I took my machine to another dealer and it runs perfect.


Maby this is a good business lesson to learn.... Treat all your customers well and not jus the ones you like.... I know Chris's story and man he got screwed over there...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

cet;1163766 said:


> I will bash them every chance I get. They took me for thousands. they are either con artists or their mechanics are crap. They told me there were parts missing from my machine that were actually there. All the work they did on my machine should have been done under warranty . Knowing them they most likely billed me and JD. You can tell Barry next time you see him I took my machine to another dealer and it runs perfect.


Wow, I'm really batting 1000 here eh? I'm only speaking from my experience. Sorry to hear about your bad experience with them. That's not right and I hate when I get treated that way by companies. I'm only referring to my experience which has been great thus far. I think I'm going to stop recommending things as I rip open a half healed wound from someone on-site! Dare I say I like bobcat and have been treated well by bobcat of durham east in courtice? Pot = Stirred.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1163773 said:


> Maby this is a good business lesson to learn.... Treat all your customers well and not jus the ones you like.... I know Chris's story and man he got screwed over there...


I was waiting for his response. It seems some people have better luck at different dealers. It's nice to deal with a dealer that will go to bat for you if you have problems. Doesn't matter what colour or make it is they will all have problems. Just some have more then others.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, I forgot that Chris dealt with them first before going west.

And we all know who talks the most at any moment in time, and his favorite colour is Green!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1163914 said:


> Yeah, I forgot that Chris dealt with them first before going west.
> 
> And we all know who talks the most at any moment in time, and his favorite colour is Green!


*"I have often wondered why he doesn't post in bold green to make his point." *


----------



## CGM Inc.

no snow in the forecast anymore


----------



## DeVries

Cedar Grounds;1164179 said:


> no snow in the forecast anymore


Saw that Thumbs Up Maybe a quiet Christmas and new years, or the calm before the January storm.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I take 1 week off every year to go to quebec with my roomate from christmas to new years. I'm hoping like hell it doesn't snow while I'm gone. I have very capable operators in the trucks and skids, but I still get nervous when I know they're out and I'm not around. When I get back I wouldn't mind a storm like sarnia!


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1163936 said:


> *"I have often wondered why he doesn't post in bold green to make his point." *


Chad probably doesn't know how to change it. xysport


R.G.PEEL;1164191 said:


> I take 1 week off every year to go to quebec with my roomate from christmas to new years. I'm hoping like hell it doesn't snow while I'm gone. I have very capable operators in the trucks and skids, but I still get nervous when I know they're out and I'm not around. When I get back I wouldn't mind a storm like sarnia!


I usually go away with my roomate also but we go in the summer.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;1163548 said:


> If you are looking at pricing it, depending on where it is from experiance it will need a lot of attention. My experiance is with a light aircraft runway only, it was in an open area. Once you had banks on the sides it drifted in all the time. Bid accordingly.





JD Dave;1163549 said:


> Do you have to blow the edges of the runways? The Brampton airport is 5 min from my house and they do that because they want ot eliminate drifting as much as possible.


Drifting has been discussed, and we've derived a strategy to address any drifitng. We've also priced accordingly.



JD Dave;1163558 said:


> Most small airports hire outside contractors, also on stormy days they shut down the runways.


They as well will shut down until a winter event has concluded - we are not required until the day after a storm.



DKG;1163572 said:


> If bidding on an airport, be sure to talk to your insurance broker first. Insurance companies cringe when they hear 'airside'


Had a waiver sheet drawn up by the lawyer that the insurance has also approved.



snowplowchick;1163729 said:


> You always need to blow the runway edges because the marker lights are there.


We were warned about the lights - stay away from them!!

It's a pretty easy place to plow, we don't have to spread any chlorides. They provide alot of flexibility, and are easy to work with. It's a nice bonus at the end of a storm - took us 2.5 hours with 2 trucks the other morning. Just going to have to monitor cutting edge wear - the surface is quite abrasive.


----------



## ff1221

Cedar Grounds;1164179 said:


> no snow in the forecast anymore


Thanks Cedar, spoke to soon, when I went to bed lat night that's what the forecast said, this morning they are calling for 1-5cm, more in squalls and if squalls start around here, they last for days, here's hoping they weather guessers were into the festive egg nog and screwed up!


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1164209 said:


> Chad probably doesn't know how to change it. xysport


Why would Chad make his letters green? His names not JD LLL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1164278 said:


> Why would Chad make his letters green? His names not JD LLL


So I like Jack Daniels, what's your point?


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1164323 said:


> So I like Jack Daniels, what's your point?


LOL, If that's the case then I'm gonna change my name to JD also.... O boy those were the days


----------



## snowplowchick

Triple L;1164361 said:


> LOL, If that's the case then I'm gonna change my name to JD also.... O boy those were the days


I didn't know that you were old enough to drink.

Nice blank forecast for the next week. I don't know what this feeling is like, without having to plow around the holidays.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1163643 said:


> I'm only 25 and I'm sure some of you have shovels older than that. If I end up pissing anyone off with my youthful comments just give me a heads up and I'll shut it.


I'm only 19 and I'm sure I've posted my fair share of ignorant youthful comments and I've been around a few years.

That airport looks like an interesting job, much simpler than I originally thought.


----------



## Triple L

snowplowchick;1164392 said:


> I didn't know that you were old enough to drink.


I hope you were joking

JD Dave's the one telling me I better find a women fast before I loose the rest of my hair....


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1164427 said:


> I hope you were joking
> 
> JD Dave's the one telling me I better find a women fast before I loose the rest of my hair....


and if you havent lost your hair by then wait till you find her... it will certainly be gone then


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Where'd the little blue devil dissapear too? :laughing::laughing::laughing:

Theft update!...Someone stole my f#%@*&g spare tire from under my Chevy Tahoe!!!

The guy doing the pre lease-return inspection made me aware of it.

Someone cut the cable that hold it up and took the tire...I can't believe it!


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1164646 said:


> Where'd the little blue devil dissapear too? :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Theft update!...Someone stole my f#%@*&g spare tire from under my Chevy Tahoe!!!
> 
> The guy doing the pre lease-return inspection made me aware of it.
> 
> Someone cut the cable that hold it up and took the tire...I can't believe it!


That's craziness! I just bought a brand new epoke and a $2000 toro snowblower... Added them to my insurance policy on the way home.


----------



## JD Dave

snowplowchick;1164392 said:


> I didn't know that you were old enough to drink..


Oh don't worry he's legal. LOL


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1164646 said:


> Where'd the little blue devil dissapear too? :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Theft update!...Someone stole my f#%@*&g spare tire from under my Chevy Tahoe!!!
> 
> The guy doing the pre lease-return inspection made me aware of it.
> 
> Someone cut the cable that hold it up and took the tire...I can't believe it!


Please don't tell me you just got rid of the only reliable vehicle you own? xysport


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1164742 said:


> Please don't tell me you just got rid of the only reliable vehicle you own? xysport


That Tahoe was the biggest POS I have ever owned. 
I still have the 3500.

I'm so pissed someone stole my spare tire...


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1164785 said:


> That Tahoe was the biggest POS I have ever owned.
> I still have the 3500.
> 
> I'm so pissed someone stole my spare tire...


I can tell your pissed. I remember years ago when the dealerships use to get lots of spares and tailgates stolen. Theft period pisses me off.


----------



## cet

Jon took one of his leases back only to find out someone had taken the airbag from the steering wheel.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;1164814 said:


> Jon took one of his leases back only to find out someone had taken the airbag from the steering wheel.


That sucks even more.

Guess theres always someone else out there with bigger problems.

Now I dont feel so bad.

The leasing co wants to charge me $500 for a spare tire.

I'm gonna pick one up at the wreckers tomorrow.


----------



## PlatinumService

JohnnyRoyale;1164785 said:


> I'm so pissed someone stole my spare tire...


someone cut mine a couple years ago now i cant mount a spare and it has to sit in the box of the truck. Its an even bigger PITA now that i have the dump insert.


----------



## cet

We lost a plow from the shop 3 years ago. Snowing like crazy and the guy when to hook up and it wasn't there. I told him never to leave it not blocked in but it was there from the afternoon and gone by midnight. I've also lost a tandem axle trailer from there.


----------



## CGM Inc.

My wife walked the dog this morning and found someone hanging of a bridge going over the Credit River.
She is emotionally devastated! Remember what has value to you/us and protect your family and friends. 
A lot of lonely and poor people out there that don't know how to deal with the situation they are in.
Christmas is the season with the highest suicide rates.


----------



## cet

That would be devastating to say the least.

That is a cowards way out but you are right there are a lot of messed up people this time of year.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1164879 said:


> We lost a plow from the shop 3 years ago. Snowing like crazy and the guy when to hook up and it wasn't there. I told him never to leave it not blocked in but it was there from the afternoon and gone by midnight. I've also lost a tandem axle trailer from there.


I remember when that happened.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

cet;1164814 said:


> Jon took one of his leases back only to find out someone had taken the airbag from the steering wheel.


I was about to post that. Got a call the day after we had signed off on it saying wtf. They were pretty pissed at my dealer because he took back a truck that he probably shouldn't have. Tires were as bald as Chad will be in a few years and the airbags were gone.

What's funny is that I had joked about that a couple years before when I noticed a slight mark on the ford symbol of the steering wheel. We should have realized something was up when they didn't go off in an accident, but we just figured it was a side impact and didn't hit the sensor.

Stefan, sorry to hear your wife had to see that. A buddy saw the same thing in the Rouge Valley and it messed him up for a bit. I hope she is able to get it out of her head and we can hope that the person is in some way at peace now as sad as that is to say.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1164880 said:


> My wife walked the dog this morning and found someone hanging of a bridge going over the Credit River.
> She is emotionally devastated! Remember what has value to you/us and protect your family and friends.
> A lot of lonely and poor people out there that don't know how to deal with the situation they are in.
> Christmas is the season with the highest suicide rates.


That's terrible, really does put things into perspective. I'd be a basket case if that happened to me.


----------



## cet

Jon where are the pics of the F550. You can still take them with it on the hoist.


----------



## PlatinumService

JD Dave;1164926 said:


> That's terrible, really does put things into perspective. I'd be a basket case if that happened to me.


you took the words right out of my mouth. i couldnt find the words to describe that. stefan i hope your wife is ok and can enjoy her holidays.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

cet;1164931 said:


> Jon where are the pics of the F550. You can still take them with it on the hoist.












haha, no problems with the truck. The 86110lp had a jammed ram, they put two seals in it from factory, so that was annoying, and the Truckcraft controller had an electrical issue. In fact, all three of our truckcrafts had electrical issues and we had to take apart the controllers and have a computer guy do a bit of soldering. They seem fine now, but even the brand new one acted up a bit.

I will get a proper picture when we get it lettered. It is in Brampton till Christmas now.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Anyone running a Horst 3500 series pusher on a skid-steer with the backdrag edge? Got one dealer telling me they don't recommend it cause when you flip to backdrag the main cutting edge gets close to the tires and have done damage before? Anyone seen or heard this too?


----------



## cet

I'm one to talk. I've had my share of break downs this year. Hopefully that is behind me now.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1164946 said:


> haha, no problems with the truck. The 86110lp had a jammed ram, they put two seals in it from factory, so that was annoying, and the Truckcraft controller had an electrical issue. In fact, all three of our truckcrafts had electrical issues and we had to take apart the controllers and have a computer guy do a bit of soldering. They seem fine now, but even the brand new one acted up a bit.
> 
> I will get a proper picture when we get it lettered. It is in Brampton till Christmas now.


That's smart where the lights are on the box, up and out of the way but very visible. That truck will be with you til you retire if you take good care of it.


----------



## cet

Jon since that truck is new I would spend the money on hydraulics and a replacement tailgate salter. Not this year but maybe next. There are no headaches with that setup.

Personally I would run a V box salter but that's just me.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1164926 said:


> That's terrible, really does put things into perspective. I'd be a basket case if that happened to me.


X3........Can't take that kind of news this time of year.

Jon, I think we need to by you some photography lessons. I'm by far no expert but you suck.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, camera phone, I was driving away and thought I should grab a pic before it goes to Brampton... camera phones suck, sorry.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1164925 said:


> Tires were as bald as Chad will be in a few years and the airbags were gone.
> 
> .


Chad and I went to Buffalo last week. I asked GV to guess his age. Chad was a little upset with the guess. LOL Everyone thinks I'm 10 years older then I am. Oh well.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I lost my hair at 17....same with my brother, made us popular for beer runs in high school. Also made me look like I was in my 40's in my early 20's. Now I meet people from school and they say "You haven't changed a bit."


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Bruce'sEx;1164957 said:


> Anyone running a Horst 3500 series pusher on a skid-steer with the backdrag edge? Got one dealer telling me they don't recommend it cause when you flip to backdrag the main cutting edge gets close to the tires and have done damage before? Anyone seen or heard this too?


If you haven't already bought the Horst I would consider the Bobcat brand. I have two of them, one is an 8 ft and one a 10 ft. They work beautifully and the slip link system is a great feature that is exclusive to them. Having said that I know somebody else will post that they had one and it was the biggest "POS" they ever owned etc...

I've looked into Horst and their stuff looks like its built military grade, but I would trade the back drag option for the slip link. In a skidsteer there are not many areas where you need to backdrag as opposed to spinning the machine to 'hook' the snow out with the corner of the box. Should you take my advice I can get you a good price on the bobcat brand.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1164926 said:


> That's terrible, really does put things into perspective. I'd be a basket case if that happened to me.


Usually I walk there in the morning, kids are off school so she walks the dog.
Would have wished I walked the dog to keep it from her.
We put down some flowers tomorrow, went there in the afternoon.......nothing.
Sad what society we life in.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

cet;1164965 said:


> Jon since that truck is new I would spend the money on hydraulics and a replacement tailgate salter. Not this year but maybe next. There are no headaches with that setup.
> 
> Personally I would run a V box salter but that's just me.


Personally I would buy R.G. Peel's brand new 10 ft v box that is sitting unused in storage from him. Or cut a deal with him to supply and spread my salt....


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1164965 said:


> Personally I would run a V box salter but that's just me.


X2
5500 is the way to go!


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1165000 said:


> If you haven't already bought the Horst I would consider the Bobcat brand. I have two of them, one is an 8 ft and one a 10 ft. They work beautifully and the slip link system is a great feature that is exclusive to them. Having said that I know somebody else will post that they had one and it was the biggest "POS" they ever owned etc...
> 
> I've looked into Horst and their stuff looks like its built military grade, but I would trade the back drag option for the slip link. In a skidsteer there are not many areas where you need to backdrag as opposed to spinning the machine to 'hook' the snow out with the corner of the box. Should you take my advice I can get you a good price on the bobcat brand.


Is the Bobcat steel trip? IMO for detailed work you need a back drag edge or spring loaded end plates. We opted for spring loaded end plates on our ss pusher.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JD Dave;1165011 said:


> Is the Bobcat steel trip? IMO for detailed work you need a back drag edge or spring loaded end plates. We opted for spring loaded end plates on our ss pusher.


The bobcat is rubber cutting edge. Back drag edges are awesome IMO as well, but on a skid steer with a good operator you can just as easily drive forward at the area to be cleared, turn ninety degrees keeping the end plate tight to the building, push alongside the area and then turn 90 back out. Depending on how wide the area to be backdragged this is also quicker than making several back drags. With a loader or tractor/loader like your beautiful ones I would want the back drag for sure, skidsteer I'd rather the slip link. Perhaps buy the slip link and weld a plate across the top. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

R.G.PEEL;1165000 said:


> If you haven't already bought the Horst I would consider the Bobcat brand. I have two of them, one is an 8 ft and one a 10 ft. They work beautifully and the slip link system is a great feature that is exclusive to them. Having said that I know somebody else will post that they had one and it was the biggest "POS" they ever owned etc...
> 
> I've looked into Horst and their stuff looks like its built military grade, but I would trade the back drag option for the slip link. In a skidsteer there are not many areas where you need to backdrag as opposed to spinning the machine to 'hook' the snow out with the corner of the box. Should you take my advice I can get you a good price on the bobcat brand.


Bobcat only comes in rubber edges, and we rather have steel trip. I've seen bobcat pushers in action and everything, and they are very nice pushers. Since it's only going on a backup machine I don't see a need to go nuts on it. It's just a bucket is slow for a backup.

As far as backdragging it's more or less is it worth having to save time on loading docks, or not. I know we can get by just fine with out that option, but if it's there might be worth it.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1165020 said:


> The bobcat is rubber cutting edge. Back drag edges are awesome IMO as well, but on a skid steer with a good operator you can just as easily drive forward at the area to be cleared, turn ninety degrees keeping the end plate tight to the building, push alongside the area and then turn 90 back out. Depending on how wide the area to be backdragged this is also quicker than making several back drags. With a loader or tractor/loader like your beautiful ones I would want the back drag for sure, skidsteer I'd rather the slip link. Perhaps buy the slip link and weld a plate across the top. Best of both worlds.


Sorry to say this but rubber sucks and the happiest day in my snow plowing life was when the last rubber edged pusher went down the road.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

While I remember as well, Cedar, you eem like a guy who cares quite a bit about others around him. That's uncommon these days unfortunately. I greatly appreciate the offer to donate the sweaters to my operator with the heart problems. I didn't end up getting to mississauga which I was planning to, so don't worry about it but I did still want to thank you as that was a kind offer. We ended up raising $650 cash, a huge christmas turkey, and some small items to cheer them up. I went to see him on the weekend and he was super grateful to all that contributed and it really helped him out. 

His health is on the way back up and he will be ready to work again soon. Probably the new year. I am kind of uneasy about putting him back in the seat of a truck in case it happens again while driving, but the doctors say he is good to go and if they were concerned I think they would have pulled his license. I need the driver and he needs the work though. What do you guys think? I just don't want to have him pass out at the wheel and plow through innocent peds or cars.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1165031 said:


> While I remember as well, Cedar, you eem like a guy who cares quite a bit about others around him. That's uncommon these days unfortunately. I greatly appreciate the offer to donate the sweaters to my operator with the heart problems. I didn't end up getting to mississauga which I was planning to, so don't worry about it but I did still want to thank you as that was a kind offer. We ended up raising $650 cash, a huge christmas turkey, and some small items to cheer them up. I went to see him on the weekend and he was super grateful to all that contributed and it really helped him out.
> 
> His health is on the way back up and he will be ready to work again soon. Probably the new year. I am kind of uneasy about putting him back in the seat of a truck in case it happens again while driving, but the doctors say he is good to go and if they were concerned I think they would have pulled his license. I need the driver and he needs the work though. What do you guys think? I just don't want to have him pass out at the wheel and plow through innocent peds or cars.


The shoveller that drives my sidewalk tractor thats exactly double my age had a heart attack a little over a year ago... The bit of shovelling is good for him and he's been alright so far this year... Only thing about older guys is it seems they move a little slower every year.... Well I guess I can say the same, I dont move quite as fast as I did when I was 16


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JD Dave;1165029 said:


> Sorry to say this but rubber sucks and the happiest day in my snow plowing life was when the last rubber edged pusher went down the road.


Would never argue with a man with your experience/business/equipment, but in different applications equipment can yield different outcomes. Both sites my rubber ones are on they go to black asphalt. One site gets presalted, the other gets clearlane so there is never any scraping required, just movement of the bulk snow. I like the rubber because it is super easy on the equipment. A subdivision I used to plow had raised manhole covers and I put rubber on all my equipment at that time. Doesn't scratch $50 000 driveway pavers, you can hit a 2 inch raised manhole wide open without feeling it or jolting the equipment, and if it has been pre-treated rubber leaves nothing behind. Snow is well worth doing, but the lowest paying part of my business so I like to be as gentle as possible to the equipment during this season. Hence rubber. I even custom fitted my Rev with a 5 inch rubber edge at one point. Prob. why it took me 3 years to break all the same stuff LLL broke right away.

I have used them in applications where there is uneven ground or hardpack/ice underneath and they're Garbage for that.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1165036 said:


> The shoveller that drives my sidewalk tractor thats exactly double my age had a heart attack a little over a year ago... The bit of shovelling is good for him and he's been alright so far this year... Only thing about older guys is it seems they move a little slower every year.... Well I guess I can say the same, I dont move quite as fast as I did when I was 16


I'll put my 40-50 year old guys up against a young buck any day. Young guys are are always going out chasing tail and drinking. Old guys are going to bed early because its suppose to snow. Also expierence out weighs speed.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Triple L;1165036 said:


> The shoveller that drives my sidewalk tractor thats exactly double my age had a heart attack a little over a year ago... The bit of shovelling is good for him and he's been alright so far this year... Only thing about older guys is it seems they move a little slower every year.... Well I guess I can say the same, I dont move quite as fast as I did when I was 16


What would your call be? Would you put him in a truck? Doctors say it wasn't even a heart attack. His heart rate was crazy high and he was out cold/siezing intermittently, but every test on his heart/brain/blood/chest x ray/everything says he's healthy as a horse. Only thing is I saw how quick he went from perfectly functioning to that. Looked like a diabetic/epileptic siezure. Doctors aren't concerned and they know best, but he and I are both worried about what happens if he does that at 80 km/h with a truck and a blade! Put him back in? Wait? If wait, how long? I appreciate input.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1165049 said:


> I'll put my 40-50 year old guys up against a young buck any day. Young guys are are always going out chasing tail and drinking. Old guys are going to bed early because its suppose to snow. Also expierence out weighs speed.


X2! slow and steady is the secret in a heavy wet storm! You can go all night that way!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JD Dave;1165049 said:


> I'll put my 40-50 year old guys up against a young buck any day. Young guys are are always going out chasing tail and drinking. Old guys are going to bed early because its suppose to snow. Also expierence out weighs speed.


I guess the key would be to try to get enough experience to be efficient, while still being young enough to chase tail, drink, stay up til it snows, strong enough to clear it, then go drink and chase more tail before passing out. 

I'd rather just drive/supervise as most of us it seems do.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1165047 said:


> Would never argue with a man with your experience/business/equipment, but in different applications equipment can yield different outcomes. Both sites my rubber ones are on they go to black asphalt. One site gets presalted, the other gets clearlane so there is never any scraping required, just movement of the bulk snow. I like the rubber because it is super easy on the equipment. A subdivision I used to plow had raised manhole covers and I put rubber on all my equipment at that time. Doesn't scratch $50 000 driveway pavers, you can hit a 2 inch raised manhole wide open without feeling it or jolting the equipment, and if it has been pre-treated rubber leaves nothing behind. Snow is well worth doing, but the lowest paying part of my business so I like to be as gentle as possible to the equipment during this season. Hence rubber. I even custom fitted my Rev with a 5 inch rubber edge at one point. Prob. why it took me 3 years to break all the same stuff LLL broke right away.
> 
> I have used them in applications where there is uneven ground or hardpack/ice underneath and they're Garbage for that.


We anti-ice and most of our lots are 0 tolerance. When you get a large storm that's been tracked by cars and tractor trailers all day the rubber will not peel the hardpack off. It gets even worse if it's extremly cold. It's hard to keep dumping salt on a 12" storm so some area's get packed. Also you are always adjusting the rubber. Steel trip is just like you truck blade very little maintenance and the man hole covers don't bother anything. If you take notice most contractors are slowly getting rid of rubber, there just isn't a benefit to it. If I was doing drieways I'd be using poly or UHMV. A


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1165056 said:


> What would your call be? Would you put him in a truck? Doctors say it wasn't even a heart attack. His heart rate was crazy high and he was out cold/siezing intermittently, but every test on his heart/brain/blood/chest x ray/everything says he's healthy as a horse. Only thing is I saw how quick he went from perfectly functioning to that. Looked like a diabetic/epileptic siezure. Doctors aren't concerned and they know best, but he and I are both worried about what happens if he does that at 80 km/h with a truck and a blade! Put him back in? Wait? If wait, how long? I appreciate input.


I'd let him drive, but I'd put him on a route where he'd have to do some light shovelling so he's not sitting in the truck all night doing nothing... Kinda depends on if you have a route like that or not...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Sorry your wife and you had to experience that Stefan. When I was dating my wife we saw someone trying to be talked out of jumping off the Bloor viaduct before they installed those huge fences along it. Pretty freaky stuff. I lost 2 very good high school friends to suicide...pretty selfish moves if you ask me.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1165063 said:


> I guess the key would be to try to get enough experience to be efficient, while still being young enough to chase tail, drink, stay up til it snows, strong enough to clear it, then go drink and chase more tail before passing out.
> 
> I'd rather just drive/supervise as most of us it seems do.


I still plow a little and do a full salt route. Might as well do a job while I'm driving around. Young guys also want to go to Montreal for New Years.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1165065 said:


> I'd let him drive, but I'd put him on a route where he'd have to do some light shovelling so he's not sitting in the truck all night doing nothing... Kinda depends on if you have a route like that or not...


No way he would drive in my truck for this season.
Next year I would let him plow again, my guess would be you as the employer will be on the hook since you knew about his condition in the event of an accident.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Triple L;1165065 said:


> I'd let him drive, but I'd put him on a route where he'd have to do some light shovelling so he's not sitting in the truck all night doing nothing... Kinda depends on if you have a route like that or not...


I'm strictly equipment this year because I went the subbing hourly route. All my shovels are dusty in the shop. So you think I should look at it as a probably one time thing and put him back in when he feels ready? Thanks for the input.


----------



## Triple L

JohnnyRoyale;1165066 said:


> I lost 2 very good high school friends to suicide...pretty selfish moves if you ask me.


I lost 2 myself also, One day they were happy as could be... Or put on that smile, and the next they were gone... Worst part is the stuff that lingers around like on facebook whenever you type the first letter or two of someones name that started with the same letter as theirs and their picture pops up...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

More like...I still film my guys plowing and do a full salt route.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JD Dave;1165072 said:


> I still plow a little and do a full salt route. Might as well do a job while I'm driving around. Young guys also want to go to Montreal for New Years.


HAHA, I DO! Girlfriend won't allow it though. She's french and knows I like the french women. When I say I'm going to Quebec for new years, it means quebec city with her and her family..... Montreal has happened though and if I was single again I'd be there!


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1165073 said:


> No way he would drive in my truck for this season.
> Next year I would let him plow again, my guess would be you as the employer will be on the hook since you knew about his condition in the event of an accident.


I'd be leary also. I would also worry about the extended hours you will be asking him to work.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JohnnyRoyale;1165077 said:


> More like...I still film my guys plowing and do a full salt route.


ZING! But thevids are pretty good I might add


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1165077 said:


> More like...I still film my guys plowing and do a full salt route.


Ha ha that was good. I really do plow a 3 acre place before I start salting or videoing.


----------



## greywynd

Dave, you video your sites after an event?


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd;1165106 said:


> Dave, you video your sites after an event?


No. I have had people tell me to take pictures or video's but that's easier said then done. Trying to keep everything organized would be very hard. We do keep detailed logs of all site visits.


----------



## greywynd

Ahh, I see. We do the same with notes and logs, both during events and on regular patrols. I often use a cam though, whether it be my phone, or a digital that I carry with me when I remember. Of course they don't work well for night time use, but I have used them throughout the day on occasion.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1165097 said:


> Ha ha that was good. I really do plow a 3 acre place before I start salting or videoing.


You could sleep another 2 hours and hop on the salter after 
It is important to show that you can do the work too if needed! Goes a long way!


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1165170 said:


> You could sleep another 2 hours and hop on the salter after
> It is important to show that you can do the work too if needed! Goes a long way!


I enjoy plowing for a while. I generally use my personal truck so at least I think it's paying for itself.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1165185 said:


> I enjoy plowing for a while. I generally use my personal truck so at least I think it's paying for itself.


Sooooo... post up some pics of the DENALI with a blade on it already.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1165196 said:


> Sooooo... post up some pics of the DENALI with a blade on it already.


Sorry I don't post personal pics.


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1165056 said:


> What would your call be? Would you put him in a truck? Doctors say it wasn't even a heart attack. His heart rate was crazy high and he was out cold/siezing intermittently, but every test on his heart/brain/blood/chest x ray/everything says he's healthy as a horse. Only thing is I saw how quick he went from perfectly functioning to that. Looked like a diabetic/epileptic siezure. Doctors aren't concerned and they know best, but he and I are both worried about what happens if he does that at 80 km/h with a truck and a blade! Put him back in? Wait? If wait, how long? I appreciate input.


The Dr's have no clue or time to care. They have so many patients to see they pencil whip most stuff.. My father had a mini stroke this spring he was in the hospital for a month or so. We tried to find out as much info as possible, but to no avail. My Bro who is a DR (different field) him self tried to speak with the DR that was looking after my Father. The DR was too busy, my bro booked a flight down here to talk to the DR in person with not much luck. We still do not know what really caused it, there were some warning signs last winter that we should have paid closer attention to.

They did make the call to take away his license for a bit this summer and my mother drove him around, he got the license back in fall and shortly after late fall he passed out while out walking with the neighbor. My mother mentioned that to our family DR but nothing has become of it really and he is still allowed to drive. My mother doesn't let him drive.

Like chad said doing something light duty would be best, my old man goes with a neighbor walking everyday for 3/4's of an hour or so and drive my mother nuts that the only driving he does now.

So take what the Dr's say with a grain of salt. If something happens it will be too late. Like Cedar said I'd count him out for this year. Best of luck to your employee.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Grassman09;1165286 said:


> The Dr's have no clue or time to care. They have so many patients to see they pencil whip most stuff.. My father had a mini stroke this spring he was in the hospital for a month or so. We tried to find out as much info as possible, but to no avail. My Bro who is a DR (different field) him self tried to speak with the DR that was looking after my Father. The DR was too busy, my bro booked a flight down here to talk to the DR in person with not much luck. We still do not know what really caused it, there were some warning signs last winter that we should have paid closer attention to.
> 
> They did make the call to take away his license for a bit this summer and my mother drove him around, he got the license back in fall and shortly after late fall he passed out while out walking with the neighbor. My mother mentioned that to our family DR but nothing has become of it really and he is still allowed to drive. My mother doesn't let him drive.
> 
> Like chad said doing something light duty would be best, my old man goes with a neighbor walking everyday for 3/4's of an hour or so and drive my mother nuts that the only driving he does now.
> 
> So take what the Dr's say with a grain of salt. If something happens it will be too late. Like Cedar said I'd count him out for this year. Best of luck to your employee.


I'm sorry to hear about you father, I apreciate your input in the matter. Its a tough decision as he is a great worker and wants to come back in. I also know that we as men often overlook our own safety to avoid admitting to ourselves that we aren't 100%.


----------



## Grassman09

My father is the same way. Still wants to do and eat what he used to when he was healthier. It kills him that my mother has to drive him everywhere. It's not a easy task to tell your guy he should rest this winter I'm sure. Is there anything else he can do for you?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am going to disagree with the other guys here... I might sound harsh, but if you have a letter from his doctor saying he is good to go, and you need him, and he wants to come back to work. I feel that you should go with this. From a liability stand-point you have the letter from the doctor covering your as s. From a caring standpoint, if he is without a job, he isn't going to be in the best of health anyway from a different health standpoint.

I understand that you are worried about him having an issue while driving, but if that is going to happen, it would happen most likely when he is under some sort of stress. 

I agree with taking it easy on him, but I think he could be in fairly poor shape if he didn't have the job, and I think that matters.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1165356 said:


> I am going to disagree with the other guys here... I might sound harsh, but if you have a letter from his doctor saying he is good to go, and you need him, and he wants to come back to work. I feel that you should go with this. From a liability stand-point you have the letter from the doctor covering your as s. From a caring standpoint, if he is without a job, he isn't going to be in the best of health anyway from a different health standpoint.
> 
> I understand that you are worried about him having an issue while driving, but if that is going to happen, it would happen most likely when he is under some sort of stress.
> 
> I agree with taking it easy on him, but I think he could be in fairly poor shape if he didn't have the job, and I think that matters.


Let him run your new 550


----------



## greywynd

I'm kind of thinking the same way as Pristine here, especially if you can keep him in a skid a lot of the time. For the most part if he did pass out or seize or anything, the controls return to neutral on a lot of skids, and you know your sites as to how busy or what they are.


----------



## TLG99

Wow, I take the kids to Niagara Falls to see the lights, and miss 3 pages of banter...its like an episode of The View around here,lol.

Cedar Grounds: sorry to hear that your wife had to witness something like that...I know that I have have seen way too many car accidents up close (been in 4 separate collisions where the cars were right offs, myself) and its very emotional to say the least. Suicide is a permanent solution to a temporary problem, and hurts the people left behind the most.

R.G Peel: Tough call considering your employee. Sounds like a good guy with a bit of bad luck right now. I would check with your insurance first, maybe a lawyer also, to get some informed opinions on the legalities if the worst case scenario happened. If doctors give the ok and he wants to work, I would probably let him work. Sounds like you both need each other...he probably more.

Good luck to you both!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Grassman09;1165377 said:


> Let him run your new 550


Honestly I would, you can't spend all your time worrying about everything, you will be the one with the heart attack then.


----------



## snowman4

I'm with Pristine


----------



## snowman4

Also, I wrote something the other day about Cre's age but it doesn't seem to be there anymore. Maybe it's the holidays catching up to me  or did it get deleted. Did anyone see it? I wrote something like: "Cre is young but I think he is older than me. Can I call someone older than me young?"

God, he doesn't have that much power around here does he?!


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1165423 said:


> Honestly I would, you can't spend all your time worrying about everything, you will be the one with the heart attack then.


I have to agree. I wouldn't have the guy killing himself shoveling or lifting, but if a doc will give him the OK and he feels fine, go with it. Between you, him and the doc, your opinion of his health means the least IMO


----------



## rooferdave

R.G.PEEL;1165056 said:


> What would your call be? Would you put him in a truck? Doctors say it wasn't even a heart attack. His heart rate was crazy high and he was out cold/siezing intermittently, but every test on his heart/brain/blood/chest x ray/everything says he's healthy as a horse. Only thing is I saw how quick he went from perfectly functioning to that. Looked like a diabetic/epileptic siezure. Doctors aren't concerned and they know best, but he and I are both worried about what happens if he does that at 80 km/h with a truck and a blade! Put him back in? Wait? If wait, how long? I appreciate input.


was your guy in A fib? That is usually crazy high heart rate and bp falls dramatically hence fainting. It usually has warning signs and he can pull over if he feels it starting and pop a beta blocker and also there are things he can do to stop it, taking a baby aspirin a day helps, they just came out with a new beta blocker that he can take daily to reduce the chance of it happening and this new one has dramatically less side effects.

As has been suggested by others ask for a dotors note clearing him for work and you both will be ok.

I speak from experience as it happens to me since last Jan, some think my drinking 4-5 5hr energy drinks at a time to stay awake in a couple of horrid double shifts, roofing/plowing had something to do with it.

3 mondays ago I was rushed to sunnybrook with a heartrate of 200 plus and as an added bonus the paramedics stopped my heart twice in my shop parking lot in view of my employees to stablize me

if you recognize the signs it is not a safety issue


----------



## rooferdave

let me know if it is A fib (atrial flutter) I have done a lot of research into it and the remedys, the docs are considering surgery for me(abalation) but I have opted to wait. A further perspective on this is this is what happened to the leaf golie Gustason (monster) on the ice in a game last year and he had the abalation (catheter inserted in the groin up to the heart where they burn the walls to create scar tissue to stop the electical shorts that cause this) surgery but needed a 2nd and he is fine and look at the workout he gets. Ther is nary a mention of it.

Your guy should be fine

sorry for the long winded posting guys


----------



## snowplowchick

R.G.PEEL;1165056 said:


> What would your call be? Would you put him in a truck? Doctors say it wasn't even a heart attack. His heart rate was crazy high and he was out cold/siezing intermittently, but every test on his heart/brain/blood/chest x ray/everything says he's healthy as a horse. Only thing is I saw how quick he went from perfectly functioning to that. Looked like a diabetic/epileptic siezure. Doctors aren't concerned and they know best, but he and I are both worried about what happens if he does that at 80 km/h with a truck and a blade! Put him back in? Wait? If wait, how long? I appreciate input.


Let the guy do as much as he feels comfortable doing.

Let's face it, we are all ticking time bombs.

Last week while driving I had a severe reaction and ended up in an ambulance to the hospital.

It isn't going to stop me from driving.

If he feels up to it, let him. It beats sitting at home waiting to die. As long as his doctor says it is ok, and he still has a driver's license, you are covered if anything happens in your vehicle insurance -wise.

Life is too short to worry about those "what ifs"!


----------



## Triple L

snowman4;1165576 said:


> Also, I wrote something the other day about Cre's age but it doesn't seem to be there anymore. Maybe it's the holidays catching up to me  or did it get deleted. Did anyone see it? I wrote something like: "Cre is young but I think he is older than me. Can I call someone older than me young?"
> 
> God, he doesn't have that much power around here does he?!


Your not loosing it... I read that exact quote just the other day....


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1164961 said:


> That's smart where the lights are on the box, up and out of the way but very visible. That truck will be with you til you retire if you take good care of it.


LOL, I dont really thing Jon will be retiring in the next 10 years??? Most 550's get worked to the bone, I doubt that truck will last much longer then 10....maby 15 if he drove it...

Do you know your deductible on your insurance policy? I wouldn't even consider adding mickey mouse stuff like the epoke and toro to my policy....


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1165802 said:


> LOL, I dont really thing Jon will be retiring in the next 10 years??? Most 550's get worked to the bone, I doubt that truck will last much longer then 10....maby 15 if he drove it...
> 
> Do you know your deductible on your insurance policy? I wouldn't even consider adding mickey mouse stuff like the epoke and toro to my policy....


For that 550 to last 10 years plowing, salting and pulling a trailer all summer is about all you could expect. Personally I would have went with a little Kenworth or equivalent (no offense Jon) they have a flip hood, very easy to work on and they have an aluminum cab. Our 3500 dually has only spread salt and this is it's 10th season it will be going down the road this spring or next fall. Even better would be to go to a 26,000 GVW with air brakes, the cost to run these trucks is 1/4 what a 550 would be and you can actually carry a load on them.


----------



## Triple L

My kinda 550 
The body is built right here locally to top it off....
Slap a 5 or 6 ton V box in there... One of these days payup


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1165802 said:


> LOL, I dont really thing Jon will be retiring in the next 10 years??? Most 550's get worked to the bone, I doubt that truck will last much longer then 10....maby 15 if he drove it...
> 
> Do you know your deductible on your insurance policy? I wouldn't even consider adding mickey mouse stuff like the epoke and toro to my policy....


I was being optimistic for him 

It's $500 a claim... It cost me $35 for the year to add them so it's not a big deal. They're both in the truck at the same time so if some ********* grabs both it will only cost me $500 for $3400 replacement value.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

musclecarboy;1165896 said:


> I was being optimistic for him
> 
> It's $500 a claim... It cost me $35 for the year to add them so it's not a big deal. They're both in the truck at the same time so if some ********* grabs both it will only cost me $500 for $3400 replacement value.


It will cost you $500 for the actual claim. After that your insurance will go up next time the policy comes up. I would take whatever precautions possible against theft and then if they still get stolen swallow hard and buy new out of pocket.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1165933 said:


> It will cost you $500 for the actual claim. After that your insurance will go up next time the policy comes up. I would take whatever precautions possible against theft and then if they still get stolen swallow hard and buy new out of pocket.


Something we can agree on.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JD Dave;1165937 said:


> Something we can agree on.


Great! I'm getting tired of the way my foot tastes! My insurance agent (family friend) basically told us to do whatever we want but that he would have maximum LIABILITY insurance for every aspect of our business but that is all.

He gave the example of our 2005 Chevy. We view it as valuable because it makes us money. If it crashes chances are it will be fixable in which case the repairs can't cost what the combination of collision premium/deductible/next years increase will cost. If it is a total writeoff, we would realistically only get about $15000 for it. 3 years without a total writeoff=the amount it costs to insure it! We don't write a truck off every 3 years so collision is off that policy! Small costs to add things to your policy can add up quick with multiple pieces. Sometimes its smarter to just save up when things are going well and pay out of pocket when it goes bad.

Not that my opinions are worth squat but don't take this to mean that I suggest cheaping out on insurance. It has its place and thats for when someone get seriously injured or killed and the settlement is in the millions which most of us don't have under our matress. Maybe JD, Possibly CRE-millionaire snowplower but certainly not me.


----------



## greywynd

Quite often insurance will only cover you IF those precautions have been taken anyway. Leave your keys in your car and it's stolen? If they prove the keys were in the car, you're out of luck. Contents left in the back of an open pickup and not locked/secured? Not usually covered. Even contents inside a locked vehicle are often not covered, your car insurance is for the car and it's occupants, not the contents.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1165937 said:


> Something we can agree on.


X3


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1165963 said:


> Great! I'm getting tired of the way my foot tastes! My insurance agent (family friend) basically told us to do whatever we want but that he would have maximum LIABILITY insurance for every aspect of our business but that is all.
> 
> He gave the example of our 2005 Chevy. We view it as valuable because it makes us money. If it crashes chances are it will be fixable in which case the repairs can't cost what the combination of collision premium/deductible/next years increase will cost. If it is a total writeoff, we would realistically only get about $15000 for it. 3 years without a total writeoff=the amount it costs to insure it! We don't write a truck off every 3 years so collision is off that policy! Small costs to add things to your policy can add up quick with multiple pieces. Sometimes its smarter to just save up when things are going well and pay out of pocket when it goes bad.
> 
> Not that my opinions are worth squat but don't take this to mean that I suggest cheaping out on insurance. It has its place and thats for when someone get seriously injured or killed and the settlement is in the millions which most of us don't have under our matress. Maybe JD, Possibly CRE-millionaire snowplower but certainly not me.


It costs you $5,000 per year just for the collision part on 1 truck??? My record sucks and I'm 19 and my entire truck coverage is less than that. Maybe I'm missing something


----------



## karol

JohnnyRoyale;1165066 said:


> Sorry your wife and you had to experience that Stefan. When I was dating my wife we saw someone trying to be talked out of jumping off the Bloor viaduct before they installed those huge fences along it. Pretty freaky stuff. I lost 2 very good high school friends to suicide...pretty selfish moves if you ask me.


I'm sorry about your friends but I wouldn't call these people selfish or cowards. Most of these people suffer from a menthal illness which effects more people than you think. Most people call them crazy and they have no real understanding of menthal illness until it hits home. There are many reasons why these people end up dead or on the streets. People that don't have empathy and understanding for these unfortunate individuals can be called selfish or cowards. It's the other way around. If your selfish you'll never kill yourself, if your a coward you'll never have the balls to do it. That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## CGM Inc.

karol;1166064 said:


> I'm sorry about your friends but I wouldn't call these people selfish or cowards. Most of these people suffer from a menthal illness which effects more people than you think. Most people call them crazy and they have no real understanding of menthal illness until it hits home. There are many reasons why these people end up dead or on the streets. People that don't have empathy and understanding for these unfortunate individuals can be called selfish or cowards. It's the other way around. That's just my 2 cents.


You see someone hanging on a bridge on a beautiful morning isn't a pretty sight! Especially as a bystander, not being part of the family or friends. My wife didn't need to see that out of the blue nor did I want to see it if I don't have to. I agree that a lot of people have mental and financial issues and suicide seems to be the only way out for them. I would be to much of a coward to take my life. If the individual would have approached us we would have helped! Now my wife is under shock and we need help! If you take your life don't do it in a public place beside a playground and baseball diamond! that makes me angry!
My 2 cents!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

There, pictures you can actually see. Anyway, so far so good with electric after the issues I mentioned. My foreman takes better pictures then I do Marcus. That's enough out of me.

oh, and I agree, I wouldn't bother insuring smaller items Tom, but if it works for you, I guess it works for you.


----------



## Mr.Markus

greywynd;1165964 said:


> Quite often insurance will only cover you IF those precautions have been taken anyway. Leave your keys in your car and it's stolen? If they prove the keys were in the car, you're out of luck. Contents left in the back of an open pickup and not locked/secured? Not usually covered. Even contents inside a locked vehicle are often not covered, your car insurance is for the car and it's occupants, not the contents.


I'm gona disagree with this interpretation. If this is the case you need to change your insurance company. Your car can be stolen by a family member/employee/stranger with access to the keys....it will still be insured. Contents usually fall under your home or business policy.

Nice truck Jon........your foreman does take better pics. You're the kind of guy that would see sasquatch and take a crappy picture for us. lol


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus;1166127 said:


> I'm gona disagree with this interpretation. If this is the case you need to change your insurance company. Your car can be stolen by a family member/employee/stranger with access to the keys....it will still be insured. Contents usually fall under your home or business policy.
> 
> Nice truck Jon........your foreman does take better pics. You're the kind of guy that would see sasquatch and take a crappy picture for us. lol


But if they keys were removed, and you had taken ordinary steps to prevent access to those keys, is a totally different scenario than if you left the keys in a vehicle. If the vehicle has no keys in it, doors locked, and the keys are 'in your possession', but taken without permission, then sure it's a blatant theft. However, leave the keys in it, and unlocked, and you could have a fight with the insurance company.


----------



## Mr.Markus

greywynd;1166145 said:


> But if they keys were removed, and you had taken ordinary steps to prevent access to those keys, is a totally different scenario than if you left the keys in a vehicle. If the vehicle has no keys in it, doors locked, and the keys are 'in your possession', but taken without permission, then sure it's a blatant theft. However, leave the keys in it, and unlocked, and you could have a fight with the insurance company.


They would lose that fight, I am still insured against forgetfulness and stupidity.Fortunately! lol


----------



## Triple L

If the keys are in it and the doors are unlocked it dosent matter and is totally irrelevant... Theft is theft... That's what my insurance agent told me a while back... Do u honestly take the keys out of your truck and lock all the doors when you get to a property to mow the lawn???


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1166170 said:


> If the keys are in it and the doors are unlocked it dosent matter and is totally irrelevant... Theft is theft... That's what my insurance agent told me a while back... Do u honestly take the keys out of your truck and lock all the doors when you get to a property to mow the lawn???


Only cause I don't want to walk home..... In a small town like mine most of the crimes are "crimes of opportunity" If I'm gonna be out of view of the truck for an extended period I lock everything up. Tool boxes and trimmers included, any seasoned thief if he wants it is gonna get it. It's the kids that are just walking by that I worry about. Try taping $100 bill to your truck in a parking lot and see how long it stays there. My trimmers, and blowers are worth $700 each.


----------



## snowman4

Triple L;1166170 said:


> If the keys are in it and the doors are unlocked it dosent matter and is totally irrelevant... Theft is theft... That's what my insurance agent told me a while back... Do u honestly take the keys out of your truck and lock all the doors when you get to a property to mow the lawn???


Bee Eye En Gee Oh


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

was his name oh?


----------



## Mr.Markus

The red cabbage is on the stove and the goose is waiting in the fridge..... Hope everyone has nice Christmas. They're calling for some freezing drizzle for us tonight. Trucks all loaded up ready to go. HOHOHO!


----------



## Triple L

mr.markus;1166461 said:


> trucks all loaded up ready to go. Hohoho!


Nonono :


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Mr.Markus;1166461 said:


> The red cabbage is on the stove and the goose is waiting in the fridge..... Hope everyone has nice Christmas. They're calling for some freezing drizzle for us tonight. Trucks all loaded up ready to go. HOHOHO!


Are you actually getting the freezing drizzle? Can't see much on radar.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1166637 said:


> Are you actually getting the freezing drizzle? Can't see much on radar.


We got 3 small snowflakes soo far... Things look pretty good here, should get a good sleep tonight... WN is calling for that freezing drizzle tho, WC isnt calling for much of anything


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I always worry that what you get now, I will get in 3 hours.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1166654 said:


> I always worry that what you get now, I will get in 3 hours.


Jon you should be able to handle 3 snowflakes.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, hopefully!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1166637 said:


> Are you actually getting the freezing drizzle? Can't see much on radar.


We got some this morning around 8;30 that didn't show up either, they're calling for more tonight. Figure I'll head out and check around 4:00am


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1166461 said:


> The red cabbage is on the stove and the goose is waiting in the fridge..... Hope everyone has nice Christmas. !


are you German? That is our traditional Christmas dinner!


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1165933 said:


> It will cost you $500 for the actual claim. After that your insurance will go up next time the policy comes up. I would take whatever precautions possible against theft and then if they still get stolen swallow hard and buy new out of pocket.


My Insurance went up close to 30% because the plow site gang stole my skid steer. They also want to audit what I bring in, in sales and even some expenses line dining out. WTF does eating out have to do with my commercial insurance. They also want more $$ cuz I added a green tractor to my fleet. Should have gone orange(JK) and should have installed the remotes myself and not the dealer butchered job.



JD Dave;1165856 said:


> Even better would be to go to a 26,000 GVW with air brakes, the cost to run these trucks is 1/4 what a 550 would be and you can actually carry a load on them.


Or resurrect a Dinosaur like this. JD u talking pounds or KG's mine is rated for 28'000lbs. Insurance is cheap turns tighter then a 550 or my 2500's plates are a bit more then a 550 but u need your CDL.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Pristine PM ltd;1166654 said:


> I always worry that what you get now, I will get in 3 hours.


All dry here Jon

Sleep tight


----------



## ff1221

In case I forget tomorrow, have a very Merry Christmas everyone, I meant to post some pics earlier in the week from RooferDave's adventures in Bruce County, it was eventful for both of us. The truck he bought from me was stored out at my dads place so I had to take my tractor out and blow it out, on the way there I drove into the ditch and got stuck. I got the to my dads, blew the truck out and by that time Dave was running into his adventures with the trailer, so to help his time I towed the truck part way back and met him, so here are some pics for everyone's Christmas enjoyment. I laughed......what else could I do?:laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1166743 said:


> are you German? That is our traditional Christmas dinner!


My Dad was German growing up he was the cook......he taught my wife (I just eat) My wife and I host Christmas dinner for my family. I might be trusted to boil the dumplings but that's it.
Guten tag!

No freezing drizzle, had a nice drive around and greasy breakfast at the local diner.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1166936 said:


> My Insurance went up close to 30% because the plow site gang stole my skid steer. They also want to audit what I bring in, in sales and even some expenses line dining out. WTF does eating out have to do with my commercial insurance. They also want more $$ cuz I added a green tractor to my fleet. Should have gone orange(JK) and should have installed the remotes myself and not the dealer butchered job.
> 
> Or resurrect a Dinosaur like this. JD u talking pounds or KG's mine is rated for 28'000lbs. Insurance is cheap turns tighter then a 550 or my 2500's plates are a bit more then a 550 but u need your CDL.


Snowing there or why is the asphalt white :waving:


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1167120 said:


> My Dad was German growing up he was the cook......he taught my wife (I just eat) My wife and I host Christmas dinner for my family. I might be trusted to boil the dumplings but that's it.
> Guten tag!
> 
> No freezing drizzle, had a nice drive around and greasy breakfast at the local diner.


Ein Bier bitte!


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221;1167061 said:


> on the way there I drove into the ditch and got stuck. I got the to my dads, blew the truck out and by that time Dave was running into his adventures with the trailer, so to help his time I towed the truck part way back and met him, so here are some pics for everyone's Christmas enjoyment. I laughed......what else could I do?:laughing:


I like that front blower setup, I'm always on the fence about that though. If it were on the back with a loader on the front you might've of be able to work your way out of that ditch, but the kink in the neck from watching a rear blower is PITN. (Love the black chevy too.)


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1167170 said:


> I like that front blower setup, I'm always on the fence about that though. If it were on the back with a loader on the front you might've of be able to work your way out of that ditch, but the kink in the neck from watching a rear blower is PITN. (Love the black chevy too.)


I'm hoping the ditch isn't a common occurance. That's the perfect setup for the snow belt.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

X2! Hope everyone has a Very Merry Christmas!!


----------



## jayman3

Merry Xmas everyone be safe.


----------



## Neige

Finally nothing on the radar for the next week. Yesterday 3cm became 10cm between 4am and 5:30 what a mess. Merry Christmas everyone, going out now to do my xmas shopping. tymusicussmileyflag


----------



## TLG99

Just a small chance (30%-60%) of some flurries to keep an eye on, then good for a few days around here.

Time to eat, drink and watch some World Juniors! Go Canada Go!tymusic

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1167332 said:


> X2! Hope everyone has a Very Merry Christmas!!


X3 I hope everyones's wife is good to them and Santa brings them what they want. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## cet

Merry Christmas Gents/Ladies.

Weather wise it looks to be very uneventful. 

Salted my 2 old age homes at noon today, that should take care of the unexpected flurries we seem to get every morning.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1167566 said:


> X3 I hope everyones's wife is good to them and Santa brings them what they want. Merry Christmas!!


X4 Hope everyone is good to their wives.... they work the hardest this time of year. Merry Christmas!!!!!!


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1167682 said:


> X4 Hope everyone is good to their wives.... they work the hardest this time of year. Merry Christmas!!!!!!


I see Mrs. Markus is at the computer.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1167170 said:


> I like that front blower setup, I'm always on the fence about that though. If it were on the back with a loader on the front you might've of be able to work your way out of that ditch, but the kink in the neck from watching a rear blower is PITN. (Love the black chevy too.)


I have a loader for it, just not on it obviously, but it pays to know all the public works guys, I was only in the ditch for about 5 minutes before I had a plow sander sent around to pull me out.

Don't worry Dave, this was a once in a lifetime opportunity, hopefully I never get the chance again.

Merry Christmas folks, hope nobody has to get up early, and enjoy some festive cheer.


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1167131 said:


> Snowing there or why is the asphalt white :waving:


The Salt pile is not to far away from there. I'd rather salt on the side of caution. I do not need a slip and fall due to ice. Milton is the other snow belt.

Merry Christmas


----------



## snowman4

Merry Christmas all


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

and to all a good night!

All the best to everyone! Hope the morning is fun and not stressful!!!


----------



## musclecarboy

Merry Christmas everybody. Hope it's a fun time, let's all look forward to a prosperous 2011.


----------



## PlatinumService

merry christmas everybody hope santa was generous to everyone...off to another family function. cheers


----------



## Triple L

Have a great Christmas guys! Take advantage of this beautiful weather!


----------



## tls22

Merry christmas Canadatymusic


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Merry Christmas to all and our American friends! ussmileyflag


----------



## rooferdave

merry christmas all!


----------



## buckwheat_la

Merry Christmas to everyone


----------



## rooferdave

does anyone have a good forum I could find a L480 transmission?

Also plows,harness's etc
everthing here seems to be in the u.s. 
While I'm at it any idea's on how to ship stuff from the states? ie heavy stuff


----------



## Grassman09

rooferdave;1168408 said:


> does anyone have a good forum I could find a L480 transmission?
> 
> Also plows,harness's etc
> everything here seems to be in the u.s.
> While I'm at it any idea's on how to ship stuff from the states? ie heavy stuff


You would be best to drive down and get it, if the price is worth it. You can sometimes save money if you get it crated and drooped at a dock in the us and delivered to a dock here in Canada. A friend used to ship VW Engines from here to the US allot that way.

You save the broker fee's by clearing customs yourself, be for warned thou Can customs does not like to move fast by any means they value there job and work to rule.

Get 2 copies of all your receipts they do not like to make photo copies for you at customs.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1168414 said:


> You would be best to drive down and get it, if the price is worth it. You can sometimes save money if you get it crated and drooped at a dock in the us and delivered to a dock here in Canada. A friend used to ship VW Engines from here to the US allot that way.
> 
> You save the broker fee's by clearing customs yourself, be for warned thou Can customs does not like to move fast by any means they value there job and work to rule.
> 
> Get 2 copies of all your receipts they do not like to make photo copies for you at customs.


You can ship anything LTL to somewhere in Buffalo and just pick it up there and then clear customs yourself. A skid sized item can be shipped basically anywhere in the US for around $250.00. I've done this many times and it's very simple.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1168420 said:


> You can ship anything LTL to somewhere in Buffalo and just pick it up there and then clear customs yourself. A skid sized item can be shipped basically anywhere in the US for around $250.00. I've done this many times and it's very simple.


Not everyone knows Grandview as well as you do thou. There is that US address at any port company but they charge you x amount for skids and then a per lb price also.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1168423 said:


> Not everyone knows Grandview as well as you do thou. There is that US address at any port company but they charge you x amount for skids and then a per lb price also.


Unless GV has a loading dock I wasn't talking about him. I'm talking skid sized stuff. It's /lb but as long as it's on a normal skid it's reasonalble, alot cheaper then driving. I got a motor shipped from MO for $2r0 and that was based on it being under 1200 lbs with all the crap on the skid. That was also Fedex so their is probably cheapers ways of doing it.


----------



## rooferdave

for example I have twice looked at unimount truckside mounts as in today in michican, and I just don't know the best way. I have brought full transport loads of slate from Vermont, but in that case broker fees and such are not as critical on puchases in the tens of thousands. Also I was looking at mounts from snowplowtrader.com but they will not ship to Canada. Is there a place in Canada like that? In the alternative does GV like flowers?


----------



## rooferdave

ff1221;1167061 said:


> In case I forget tomorrow, have a very Merry Christmas everyone, I meant to post some pics earlier in the week from RooferDave's adventures in Bruce County, it was eventful for both of us. The truck he bought from me was stored out at my dads place so I had to take my tractor out and blow it out, on the way there I drove into the ditch and got stuck. I got the to my dads, blew the truck out and by that time Dave was running into his adventures with the trailer, so to help his time I towed the truck part way back and met him, so here are some pics for everyone's Christmas enjoyment. I laughed......what else could I do?:laughing:


here are pics of the pickup not looking so tough anymore!


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1168430 said:


> Unless GV has a loading dock I wasn't talking about him. I'm talking skid sized stuff. It's /lb but as long as it's on a normal skid it's reasonalble, alot cheaper then driving. I got a motor shipped from MO for $2r0 and that was based on it being under 1200 lbs with all the crap on the skid. That was also Fedex so their is probably cheapers ways of doing it.


You mean you have not installed one there yet as well as a forklift? How do you get your eblings? Triple L transport of K.W.?



rooferdave;1168459 said:


> for example I have twice looked at unimount truckside mounts as in today in michican, and I just don't know the best way. I have brought full transport loads of slate from Vermont, but in that case broker fees and such are not as critical on puchases in the tens of thousands. Also I was looking at mounts from snowplowtrader.com but they will not ship to Canada. Is there a place in Canada like that? In the alternative does GV like flowers?


You can try jerre's services in Erie P.A. he has a inventory of stuff. There are a few Ontario guys that are close to him and go there from time to time. I was there last month you should have told me. :laughing: Prob be out there in the spring time unless I go to Ellicotville


----------



## mrmagnum

rooferdave;1168408 said:


> does anyone have a good forum I could find a L480 transmission?
> 
> Also plows,harness's etc
> everthing here seems to be in the u.s.
> While I'm at it any idea's on how to ship stuff from the states? ie heavy stuff


Check this site for your tranny www.car-part.com I have found alot of stuff on here.


----------



## rooferdave

Grassman09;1168808 said:


> You mean you have not installed one there yet as well as a forklift? How do you get your eblings? Triple L transport of K.W.?
> 
> You can try jerre's services in Erie P.A. he has a inventory of stuff. There are a few Ontario guys that are close to him and go there from time to time. I was there last month you should have told me. :laughing: Prob be out there in the spring time unless I go to Ellicotville


thanks gonna call him monday

mrmagnum Quote:
Originally Posted by rooferdave 
does anyone have a good forum I could find a L480 transmission?
Also plows,harness's etc
everthing here seems to be in the u.s. 
While I'm at it any idea's on how to ship stuff from the states? ie heavy stuff 
Check this site for your tranny www.car-part.com I have found alot of stuff on here.

cool source thanks!


----------



## Grassman09

rooferdave;1169030 said:


> thanks gonna call him monday


Hes prob in his shop right now I'll bet. Tell him I have his firewood order ready for him.

Whats up with the five bucks a bag stickers?


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

merry christmas everyone!!!!!!!!​


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1168808 said:


> You mean you have not installed one there yet as well as a forklift? How do you get your eblings? Triple L transport of K.W.?


Chad has hauled back some blades for me and I've hauled some. I can haul 4 blades/time so it's worthwhile me hauling it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Feeling a little rounder.... but I got to spoil the nieces and nephews.

Had a nice little flurrie run through this morning so I got a salt run in and got to wear my new hat and scarf.


----------



## rooferdave

Grassman09;1169187 said:


> Hes prob in his shop right now I'll bet. Tell him I have his firewood order ready for him.
> 
> Whats up with the five bucks a bag stickers?


they go on my trucks and such when I am doing garbarge work "roofer Dave's rubbish removal"

it is a firm I started during the garbage strike a few years back, all the papers and tv and radio carried me if you go to the site there is a national post piece on me. To this day I still do quite well with the business


----------



## JD Dave

rooferdave;1169659 said:


> they go on my trucks and such when I am doing garbarge work "roofer Dave's rubbish removal"
> 
> it is a firm I started during the garbage strike a few years back, all the papers and tv and radio carried me if you go to the site there is a national post piece on me. To this day I still do quite well with the business


Wow a celebrity. http://fivebucksabag.com/home/roofer-dave-in-the-national-post


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

So I,ve been looking at the long range on Accuweather and see that Fri. is supposed to be 11 with sun. .. 
The wife was talking to some of her American relatives this morning and they have snow! 3-4 inches in Tupelo, Mississippi and 10 inches and counting in Southern Virginia! WTF?! :realmad:


----------



## heather lawn spray

Bigfoot Brent;1169719 said:


> So I,ve been looking at the long range on Accuweather and see that Fri. is supposed to be 11 with sun. ..
> The wife was talking to some of her American relatives this morning and they have snow! 3-4 inches in Tupelo, Mississippi and 10 inches and counting in Southern Virginia! WTF?! :realmad:


South Carolina got 5 cm's and they are panicing. First since 1887


----------



## rooferdave

dunno what to think of this...http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-services...SE-HELP-ME-GREAT-CHRISTMAS-W0QQAdIdZ250136402

maybe some one out that could use extra help


----------



## Triple L

rooferdave;1170131 said:


> dunno what to think of this...http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-services...SE-HELP-ME-GREAT-CHRISTMAS-W0QQAdIdZ250136402
> 
> maybe some one out that could use extra help


Kinda funny but my next door neighbour shovells, blows snow and plows with his own 97 gm diesel with a 7.5' fisher all for the flat rate of $35 per hour for his boss


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

so anyone brave the stores today? I don't know if a good deal still exists!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1170446 said:


> so anyone brave the stores today? I don't know if a good deal still exists!


My wife did, I was on kid duty. Got to go see Little Folkers at the movies tonight. it was pretty good other then sitting in the first row. My neck and eyes still hurt.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1170446 said:


> so anyone brave the stores today? I don't know if a good deal still exists!


I went out and bought new work boots at full price $189.... so much for boxing day special! Oh well, at least I used up a gift card.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1170446 said:


> so anyone brave the stores today? I don't know if a good deal still exists!


Kinda funny, when you have 2 Heavy duty pickups you gotta ask someone if they can take you to the store to pick something up... Well that fell thru as always, If you wanna do something you always have to do it yourself... So again I ended up borrowing a trailer since myn don't work well for this kinda stuff...

Picked up my 2nd tool box, Crappy had a really nice one on sale $600 off... I'm kinda embaressed saying I HAD to buy another one but my first one which is already bigger then a normal size one is honestly flooding with tools  Some days I shake my head at how many tools you need to be a landscaper and do a bit of fab work yourself.... That is if you actually fix your own stuff not like Jon  Bought some impact screw driver bits also... Never seen those before LOL


----------



## snowman4

Triple L;1170520 said:


> Kinda funny, when you have 2 Heavy duty pickups you gotta ask someone if they can take you to the store to pick something up... Well that fell thru as always, If you wanna do something you always have to do it yourself... So again I ended up borrowing a trailer since myn don't work well for this kinda stuff...
> 
> Picked up my 2nd tool box, Crappy had a really nice one on sale $600 off... I'm kinda embaressed saying I HAD to buy another one but my first one which is already bigger then a normal size one is honestly flooding with tools  Some days I shake my head at how many tools you need to be a landscaper and do a bit of fab work yourself.... That is if you actually fix your own stuff not like Jon  Bought some impact screw driver bits also... Never seen those before LOL


You only bought those Dewalt impact screw driver bits cuz they look pretty cool black on yellow didnt you!


----------



## Jaynen

My brother went to Best Buy at 5am to buy a TV. I know this cuz he woke me up so I could move my truck to let him out. Even at 5am he thinks he showed up 2-3 hours late cuz there was already about 400 people in line. There wasnt even really that many good deals.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Jaynen;1170699 said:


> There wasnt even really that many good deals.


X2 on that! I have a look next week to see what's left.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1170712 said:


> X2 on that! I have a look next week to see what's left.


I'm with you. Most stores just make you think since it's boxing day your getting a deal.


----------



## CGM Inc.

All I know is that I wouldn't line up in the middle of the night for a deal....


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1170724 said:


> All I know is that I wouldn't line up in the middle of the night for a deal....


I say I wouldn't but if the deal was good enough and a sure thing I would. I seem to go and drive around and wait for snow in the middle of the night.


----------



## Triple L

snowman4;1170625 said:


> You only bought those Dewalt impact screw driver bits cuz they look pretty cool black on yellow didnt you!


No no, these are the maximum ones, They even came with a 1/2" drive impact socket just for the impact screw driver bits... I thought they were pretty cool



JD Dave;1170715 said:


> I'm with you. Most stores just make you think since it's boxing day your getting a deal.


I agree but there actually was some good deals, I looked at my reciept and I saved $500 on the tool box and $160 on the impact stuff... I'm a sucker for good deals when you actually know its a really good deal, but I'd never wait in line at 5 in the morning...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1170753 said:


> No no, these are the maximum ones, They even came with a 1/2" drive impact socket just for the impact screw driver bits... I thought they were pretty cool
> 
> I agree but there actually was some good deals, I looked at my reciept and I saved $500 on the tool box and $160 on the impact stuff... I'm a sucker for good deals when you actually know its a really good deal, but I'd never wait in line at 5 in the morning...


I'm not a fan of crappy tire tools unless they are on sale. I've been there on boxing day before and the same deals can be found on different days throughout the year.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1170767 said:


> I'm not a fan of crappy tire tools unless they are on sale. I've been there on boxing day before and the same deals can be found on different days throughout the year.


Ya I'll agree sometimes they do have the same or similar deal on 1 more week out of the year.... I've had really good luck and really like some of the maximum stuff they got... Their ratcheting closed ended wrenches are solid and have to be the best tool ever invented... Even just a week ago Adam was like Damn, do those ever work good and are nice! I've yet to have the open ended side flex open and slip off or break... When compared to anything princess auto has LOL... I wount even buy it even if it was on sale.... I dont own any of crappys air tools tho, even tho you can buy the cheap plastic Ingersoll Rand stuff there


----------



## Triple L

What my Christmas cookies would look like if I ever tried baking


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Havent been on in a while. Hope everyone had a good Christmas and got to spend some time with whoever is important to them. I also hope all you guys have a great 2011, and payup cash in. 

I had a great week before Christmas, we sold more laptops then I have ever. With the prices down so low its a pretty popular gift these days. Closing up the store till Jan 3.. taking some time off, doing the year end book work, and going to reno the service area and make more room for repairs. I dont even bother competiting with the boxing day crap that goes on... I can't even touch some of the prices. Others are just tricks. I saw a laptop that I BUY for $460 on sale for $329. I dont understand this way of thinking.. even if you get the customer to buy something else at the store... you need them to make up atleast lets say $100 in profit you just lost... casue im sure wallmart and i dont pay the same price. These are the deals I buy and resell. I cant make that kinda money from my normal supplier. Its crazy. 

It has only snowed enought to plow here 1 time and I think I have salted 3 times. Brought in more salt as I finially used up what I had from last year. 

Whatever day works for the Landscape show I will be there and Lonestar works for me like last year if thats the plan.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1170744 said:


> I say I wouldn't but if the deal was good enough and a sure thing I would. I seem to go and drive around and wait for snow in the middle of the night.


 with limited quantities what is the chance to get the good deal being #438 inline going 3 times around the building at a F3452ing cold night 

With Crappy tire I sometimes wonder how they make $$$ with 66% off sticker price.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Crappy pisses me off with their deals sometimes. You have to make decisions right then and there or you miss it.

I bought a stanley 171 piece set a few weeks back for$ 99. The same set with only 140 pieces or something like that was $129. A week later my set was on sale again for $119. Now it is more then the 140 piece one which makes sense. I hate stuff that doesn't make sense and you start wondering what is wrong with it!!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1170950 said:


> Crappy pisses me off with their deals sometimes. You have to make decisions right then and there or you miss it.
> 
> I bought a stanley 171 piece set a few weeks back for$ 99. The same set with only 140 pieces or something like that was $129. A week later my set was on sale again for $119. Now it is more then the 140 piece one which makes sense. I hate stuff that doesn't make sense and you start wondering what is wrong with it!!!


I have 3 of the sets  had the same issues just never bought at the right time. Got them for 119$ too. Bought the Impact socket set for 89$ now you get it with the impact driver for that money :yow!:

Same happens at Princess when ever I buy something because we need it it comes on sale the week after


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1170950 said:


> Crappy pisses me off with their deals sometimes. You have to make decisions right then and there or you miss it.
> 
> I bought a stanley 171 piece set a few weeks back for$ 99. The same set with only 140 pieces or something like that was $129. A week later my set was on sale again for $119. Now it is more then the 140 piece one which makes sense. I hate stuff that doesn't make sense and you start wondering what is wrong with it!!!


There are slight changes sometimes and they try to blow out the old ones. My dad bought a hammer drill from CT for $49 and the next week they had the exact same unit, except with a metal sleeve where the handle attaches compared to my dad's that is plastic. My dad broke the plastic part the second time he used it, so I guess we know why it was $49.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Today's weather


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Raining out?

I got one for Christmas as well. The one from Lee Valley by Midland. NOAA signals, seems kinda neat.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1171050 said:


> Raining out?
> 
> I got one for Christmas as well. The one from Lee Valley by Midland. NOAA signals, seems kinda neat.


Means snow  as per forecast. As far as I can tell more accurate vs TWN or EC
It shows the trend but not an accumulation. Have it maybe 2 weeks nowThumbs Up


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;1170950 said:


> Crappy pisses me off with their deals sometimes. You have to make decisions right then and there or you miss it.
> 
> I bought a stanley 171 piece set a few weeks back for$ 99.


That was a great set for $100.00!! I managed to grab 3 set, one for me and a set for a couple friends of mine who both found them sold out in Newmarket and Bolton...I could have grabbed a skid full a week later at the Queensway store while they were sold out every where else.

Cdn Tire is becoming more like Sears latety...I buy nothing there at regular price until it goes on sale. TSC is even worse.


----------



## snowman4

Same here with Crappy. I look through the weekly flyer and buy whatever is on sale that week at 60% off. It would be hard to believe that stuff goes on sale more than 60% on boxing day... my guess is that they just have more stuff at once that is on sale at 60%

I bought one of those stanley ratchet sets too... the black chrome one. Just watch the clasps on the case as they can come off quite easily and you may lose them.


----------



## TLG99

Both Canadian Tire and Sears have "life-time" warranty on some of their hand tools (rakes, shovels etc.) as long as the are not used for "commercial" use.

My Dad (who LOVES to save a buck, even for me) buys me these items on his personal credit card, and returns 6-7 of our broken ones throughout the year, which are replaced for free, no questions asked.

Must be the grey hair and winning smile,lol....because I'm sure this wouldn't work for me.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Most Stores, Crappy included, will give you the sale price if it comes on sale within a week of when you bought it for the higher price, sometimes you can sneak longer and get store credit if your a smooth talker. It's worked when the item wasn't exactly the same also. Maybe I just got lucky with that one.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Pristine PM ltd;1171050 said:


> Raining out?
> 
> I got one for Christmas as well. The one from Lee Valley by Midland. NOAA signals, seems kinda neat.


You following NOAA? I've been using the jetstream model for years. I think I told Chad about it a while ago


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?cat=2,42191&p=64280

This is it, I will let you know how it works. I doubt it will be perfect, might help with unexpected storms. Might piss off the person that gave it to me though... haha, she doesn't like my cell ringing at all hours.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1171595 said:


> http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?cat=2,42191&p=64280
> 
> This is it, I will let you know how it works. I doubt it will be perfect, might help with unexpected storms. Might piss off the person that gave it to me though... haha, she doesn't like my cell ringing at all hours.


Start with the 90db siren mode, if that doesn't P(*& her off ...work your way backwards.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1171595 said:


> http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?cat=2,42191&p=64280
> 
> This is it, I will let you know how it works. I doubt it will be perfect, might help with unexpected storms. Might piss off the person that gave it to me though... haha, she doesn't like my cell ringing at all hours.


Since you leave your phone on all the time I know who to call when I need a ride home from the bar. The weather alerts will just piss you off, you'll end up stomping on it or your roommate will.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1172086 said:


> Since you leave your phone on all the time I know who to call when I need a ride home from the bar. The weather alerts will just piss you off, you'll end up stomping on it or your roommate will.


X2, I have TWN weather alerts coming on my BB, most anoying thing ever! I only get filtered messages at night on my phone, majority of alerts are turned off. Mike is working and some other essentials, no e-mail all the sales offers and spam would keep you up all night.


----------



## Triple L

I got an email from a customer at 2:14 last night.... I was like WTF.... Guess he wasnt the only one who couldnt sleep....


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1172345 said:


> I got an email from a customer at 2:14 last night.... I was like WTF.... Guess he wasnt the only one who couldnt sleep....


did it say happy holidays... you are doing a fantastic job and he was going to pay you more for your efforts?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, even the best company in the world doesn't get those emails!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1172529 said:


> haha, even the best company in the world doesn't get those emails!


Do you want me to forward you some.  My dad has a few letters from over 20 years ago that are very nice. I think in now a days people don't either care or don't let on they care. Just like this site people are more inclined to complain then give praise. Kind of sad. I try to do a good deed when the need arises but it seems to get harder and harder to get even a thank you. I've met a few people on this site that I know for fact they will go out of their way to help me if the need arises so I still do have faith in the world.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think I am just a bit jaded. We do have some great customers that I know love us and all that good stuff, but we also have some that I truly believe that we could heat their roadways at our cost and still get complaints about ice! 

Like I said before with the Christmas gifts, barely any thank you's.


----------



## Triple L

PlatinumService;1172381 said:


> did it say happy holidays... you are doing a fantastic job and he was going to pay you more for your efforts?


LOL, no no, he's a new customer and just need seperate invoices for his property... No complaints but no praise either... I'm good with that tho


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

it sounds weird but yeah, no news is super good news.


----------



## PlatinumService

Pristine PM ltd;1172628 said:


> it sounds weird but yeah, no news is super good news.


lol yeah its funny that way, im always excited when phone doesnt ring this time of year. everytime i look at my email and there is nothing in the inbox is a sigh or relief lol


----------



## musclecarboy

The pain for me is the maintenance supervisors have blocked numbers so I have to pick them up during the winter. I've answered so many sales calls over the past 2 months.....


----------



## Triple L

My deal of the week - 2 year old Horst pusher harness for a Deere, Another kijiji deal for only $2,000 and its complete... The ods of finding just a harness with no blade, slim but I got lucky 

Ol Johnny picked er up with no effert also, she's a bit more then just a lawnmower wesport


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1172686 said:


> My deal of the week - 2 year old Horst pusher harness for a Deere, Another kijiji deal for only $2,000 and its complete... The ods of finding just a harness with no blade, slim but I got lucky
> 
> Ol Johnny picked er up with no effert also, she's a bit more then just a lawnmower wesport


Why did you buy the harness? I guess now it's easier to convince yourself you need a big tractor since you have the harness


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The worst is the day after a storm, every call makes your heart rate go up.
Thats a big harness! I look forward to seeing it all together next year!


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1172696 said:


> Why did you buy the harness? I guess now it's easier to convince yourself you need a big tractor since you have the harness


I got a 10-16 Horst snowwing blade with no harness and this was a deal too good to pass up... Kinda like my 3720, I had 2 inverted blowers for it, a set of forks, V blade and a sidewalk blade for it even before I bought the tractor its self... Seems we do things a little backwards where I come from LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

musclecarboy;1172696 said:


> Why did you buy the harness? I guess now it's easier to convince yourself you need a big tractor since you have the harness


Who doesn't need a harness from time to time? Come on Tom, you don't need one? They fit 3500's too! haha


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1172709 said:


> Who doesn't need a harness from time to time? Come on Tom, you don't need one? They fit 3500's too! haha


I don't overload front ends like you LOL


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1172718 said:


> overload


that word is not in my vocabulary


----------



## musclecarboy

PlatinumService;1172732 said:


> that word is not in my vocabulary


LOL yeah its almost laughable to have a 4800 axle rating on a 3500 diesel truck. Oh well... maybe I should get a 2011 Denali 3500 and I can fit in with the farmers.:waving:


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1172736 said:


> LOL yeah its almost laughable to have a 4800 axle rating on a 3500 diesel truck. Oh well... maybe I should get a 2011 Denali 3500 and I can fit in with the farmers.:waving:


I dont know if I could justify driving such a big PITA truck every day for the extra 946 lbs of payload the drw's offer... JMO

One of my customers has a dodge 3500 drw and he's on his second box just this year LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1172686 said:


> My deal of the week - 2 year old Horst pusher harness for a Deere, Another kijiji deal for only $2,000 and its complete... The ods of finding just a harness with no blade, slim but I got lucky
> 
> Ol Johnny picked er up with no effert also, she's a bit more then just a lawnmower wesport


There is only 1 bolt holding the rear peice on, I'd take it off to move it around. Also putting the frames on and off the tractor is much easier that way to get the front bolts all lined up. A little trick is to put the harness on a skid and then just drive into the tractor to put it on. Much easier then a jack. Good deal none the less.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1172750 said:


> There is only 1 bolt holding the rear peice on, I'd take it off to move it around. Also putting the frames on and off the tractor is much easier that way to get the front bolts all lined up. A little trick is to put the harness on a skid and then just drive into the tractor to put it on. Much easier then a jack. Good deal none the less.


Thanks for the compliments guys and thanks for the tips Dave


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1172748 said:


> I dont know if I could justify driving such a big PITA truck every day for the extra 946 lbs of payload the drw's offer... JMO
> 
> One of my customers has a dodge 3500 drw and he's on his second box just this year LOL


The dang dually fenders are expensive, both of mine are toast. Even from LMC truck they are $600 USD plus paint! I like the DRW look even though its not practical in the city.


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1172708 said:


> I got a 10-16 Horst snowwing blade with no harness and this was a deal too good to pass up... Kinda like my 3720, I had 2 inverted blowers for it, a set of forks, V blade and a sidewalk blade for it even before I bought the tractor its self... Seems we do things a little backwards where I come from LOL


what might you be butting your horst 10-16 and new (to you) harness on?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I don't know why, but I got into summer mode for a second today. Started route planning and everything with the new places we picked up for the winter. Sounds stupid, but I like to see how many holes we have so that we can hopefully fill them over the next few months.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

PlatinumService;1172763 said:


> what might you be butting your horst 10-16 and new (to you) harness on?


It will go on the 3720 of course! Not a lawnmower indeed! haha


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1172760 said:


> The dang dually fenders are expensive, both of mine are toast. Even from LMC truck they are $600 USD plus paint! I like the DRW look even though its not practical in the city.


i too love a dually.. alot. but i cant justify 2 tires and the fender damage that can occur so easily and thats just with the other retards on the road not including plowing.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1172766 said:


> I don't know why, but I got into summer mode for a second today. Started route planning and everything with the new places we picked up for the winter. Sounds stupid, but I like to see how many holes we have so that we can hopefully fill them over the next few months.


If you plan ahead and pace yourself, you can fill all the holes and everyone will be happy. If you try to do everything at once you might run out of steam.


----------



## PlatinumService

Pristine PM ltd;1172766 said:


> I don't know why, but I got into summer mode for a second today. Started route planning and everything with the new places we picked up for the winter. Sounds stupid, but I like to see how many holes we have so that we can hopefully fill them over the next few months.


its funny because i did as well.. i dont do grass but i picked up a 12 month contract, so im getting my grass crew budget together and seeing what it takes to make some profits.



Pristine PM ltd;1172768 said:


> It will go on the 3720 of course! Not a lawnmower indeed! haha


oh yeah what was i thinking... it comes down to that overloaded thing we just talked about.


----------



## Triple L

PlatinumService;1172763 said:


> what might you be butting your horst 10-16 and new (to you) harness on?


A 6 series Deere... I'm not sure yet, but I'm a sucker for the premium's.... IMO I'd rather take a 6230 premium over a 6430 standard... Everything is just better and I think resale is also... All the numbers work nicely on tractor around $50K... I'm keeping an eye out and found one I really like but the timing is kinda awkward...



Pristine PM ltd;1172768 said:


> It will go on the 3720 of course! Not a lawnmower indeed! haha


LOL, that things impresses me more and more everday I own it... Simply an amazing tool to own, Here is a typical bucket full of snow I haul with it... Thats alot of snow for a tractor of that size... If the hourly rate is right, time is money the way I see it payup


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1172790 said:


> A 6 series Deere... I'm not sure yet, but I'm a sucker for the premium's.... IMO I'd rather take a 6230 premium over a 6430 standard... Everything is just better and I think resale is also... All the numbers work nicely on tractor around $50K... I'm keeping an eye out and found one I really like but the timing is kinda awkward...


This is probably going to sound stupid... but what is the difference with the premiums? i used to run a 6430 premium and i have a 6420 on site now and didnt notice a difference besides the computer screen and it did nothing for me during snow season except shut the beacon light off every 20 mins.


----------



## Alpha Property

Anyone have used Boss mounts and wiring that would fit on a 94 2500 Diesel Chev?


----------



## Triple L

PlatinumService;1172820 said:


> This is probably going to sound stupid... but what is the difference with the premiums? i used to run a 6430 premium and i have a 6420 on site now and didnt notice a difference besides the computer screen and it did nothing for me during snow season except shut the beacon light off every 20 mins.


Standard on all 6030 mid-spec models, the John Deere 4.5L PowerTech E™ engine may be suitable for operators who do a lot of loader work. It comes paired with the PowrQuad Plus™ Transmission, and features: 
2V-CR design (two-valves per cylinder, common-rail fuel delivery) 
Dual-temperature cooling 
Viscous-drive fan 
Electronic engine management

Standard on all 6030 Premium models, the John Deere 4.5L PowerTech Plus™ engine takes the lead when it comes to engine technology.

Advances include: 
4V-CR design (four-valves per cylinder, common-rail fuel delivery) 
Variable geometry turbocharger 
Exhaust gas recirculation 
Dual-temperature cooling

Premium engine rated for 5 extra hp over a standard engine right off the bat
43.6 gallon fuel tank, 48 gallon on Premium
Optional autoquad 24/24 only on Premium, creeper standard on autoquad
21.1 gpm pump on standard vs 29 gpm on premium
Standard has constant flow load sensing, Premium has closed centre, pressure and flow compensated
About 2,000 lbs optional hitch lift capacity on Premium
Up to 4 remotes available on Premium vs only 3 on standard
A whole lot nicer cab and more work lights are standard

Im not saying everyone of these options are useful for a snow only tractor, but those are the differences so you know...


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1172857 said:


> Standard on all 6030 mid-spec models, the John Deere 4.5L PowerTech E™ engine may be suitable for operators who do a lot of loader work. It comes paired with the PowrQuad Plus™ Transmission, and features:
> 2V-CR design (two-valves per cylinder, common-rail fuel delivery)
> Dual-temperature cooling
> Viscous-drive fan
> Electronic engine management
> 
> Standard on all 6030 Premium models, the John Deere 4.5L PowerTech Plus™ engine takes the lead when it comes to engine technology.
> 
> Advances include:
> 4V-CR design (four-valves per cylinder, common-rail fuel delivery)
> Variable geometry turbocharger
> Exhaust gas recirculation
> Dual-temperature cooling
> 
> Premium engine rated for 5 extra hp over a standard engine right off the bat
> 43.6 gallon fuel tank, 48 gallon on Premium
> Optional autoquad 24/24 only on Premium, creeper standard on autoquad
> 21.1 gpm pump on standard vs 29 gpm on premium
> Standard has constant flow load sensing, Premium has closed centre, pressure and flow compensated
> About 2,000 lbs optional hitch lift capacity on Premium
> Up to 4 remotes available on Premium vs only 3 on standard
> 
> Im not saying everyone of these options are useful for a snow only tractor, but those are the differences so you know...


well then.:salute:


----------



## JD Dave

PlatinumService;1172820 said:


> This is probably going to sound stupid... but what is the difference with the premiums? i used to run a 6430 premium and i have a 6420 on site now and didnt notice a difference besides the computer screen and it did nothing for me during snow season except shut the beacon light off every 20 mins.


You wouldn't notice a difference in a 6420 vs a 6430 premium because the 20 series had the bigger hydro pump. The seat in the premium is nice but in all honesty unless you have a loader a standard will do the same amount of work as a premium. (for Johnny) All of Deere's tractors use to be premiums but to compete with Kubota they brought out a cheaper version. If your running a loader or a farm implement which need a lot of flow the premium is what you need. The command centre is very confusing and it took me 10 min to figure out how to program the lights. Personally for emplowyees the standard cab is less confusing and more straight forward. I do like the optional electric over hydraulic option on the premiums also.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Anyone salting tonight? I think we are fine, but I get nervous. Light dusting on the driveway.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1172910 said:


> Anyone salting tonight? I think we are fine, but I get nervous. Light dusting on the driveway.


Would love to but I think it is just borderline necessary. Should we stay or should we go


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1172902 said:


> You wouldn't notice a difference in a 6420 vs a 6430 premium because the 20 series had the bigger hydro pump. The seat in the premium is nice but in all honesty unless you have a loader a standard will do the same amount of work as a premium. (for Johnny) .


That is what I like to hear, to put the same blade on the different model machines will one outperform another? I guess it won't! Why spend the extra money unless you drive the machine for enjoyment or you have another application vs. plowing for the tractor. It is hard to justify the premium to only do snow, higher resale value also comes with a higher upfront invest. You can only drive 1 machine in a snowstorm  my 6230 is just fine for someone else to drive


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

problem is that temps are fine in the morning with the sun


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1172941 said:


> problem is that temps are fine in the morning with the sun


and the rain coming right after, if more comes down maybe but I don't think it's the right call to go. I'm sure many will be out there to squeez another aplication in.


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1172933 said:


> That is what I like to hear, to put the same blade on the different model machines will one outperform another? I guess it won't! Why spend the extra money unless you drive the machine for enjoyment or you have another application vs. plowing for the tractor. It is hard to justify the premium to only do snow, higher resale value also comes with a higher upfront invest. You can only drive 1 machine in a snowstorm  my 6230 is just fine for someone else to drive


Are you trying to tell me something here lol.  ?

You do get more lighting and you can also add HID lighting on the premiums. The standards have the holes there to add extra lights but do you need the command center to activate the extra lights and are the wires up there in the roof?

If you don't road your machine the 2 lights up on the cab and the ones on the hood are fine ( the blade blocks the hood lights) but it would be nice to have a bit more light up front to shine on the road or further and a 2nd lights in the back of the tractor would be beneficial too. Looks like when there came up with the design to compete with Kubota they forgot a extra work light in the back.

If you decided to add extra remotes it looks like that's controlled from the commands center as well. Paid $2000 for 2 extra rear remotes and the big ass switches on the hunk of Steele they bolted into my cab. Guess that's still cheaper then $10 to $15'000 for a premium if that's what it costs.

Sure does beat plowing in a pick up truck its nice to have the 360 view and the air ride seat.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1172910 said:


> Anyone salting tonight? I think we are fine, but I get nervous. Light dusting on the driveway.


I did a run and spot salted doorways on north sides of my properties. Everything is black in RH. Unless it's super strict 0 tolerance I wouldn't bother.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1173129 said:


> Are you trying to tell me something here lol.  ?
> 
> .


you wear the shoe that fits  being the size you are (or many others on here) it might apply to you. At the end of the day payup matters most. Everyone has to decide for themselves which machine does that best.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

looking like we will not need to do a salt run tonight.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1172902 said:


> You wouldn't notice a difference in a 6420 vs a 6430 premium because the 20 series had the bigger hydro pump. The seat in the premium is nice but in all honesty unless you have a loader a standard will do the same amount of work as a premium. (*for Johnny*) All of Deere's tractors use to be premiums but to compete with Kubota they brought out a cheaper version. If your running a loader or a farm implement which need a lot of flow the premium is what you need. The command centre is very confusing and it took me 10 min to figure out how to program the lights. Personally for emplowyees the standard cab is less confusing and more straight forward. I do like the optional electric over hydraulic option on the premiums also.


Thanks for clearing that up for me...

AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## greywynd

A light freezing rain here a couple hours ago, just enough to know something happened. Fortunately that seems to be all of it though, AND I'm not on salt duty tonight.


----------



## Triple L

All my stuff was nice and wet this morning... No salt needed


----------



## ff1221

JD Dave;1172546 said:


> Do you want me to forward you some.  My dad has a few letters from over 20 years ago that are very nice. I think in now a days people don't either care or don't let on they care. Just like this site people are more inclined to complain then give praise. Kind of sad. I try to do a good deed when the need arises but it seems to get harder and harder to get even a thank you. I've met a few people on this site that I know for fact they will go out of their way to help me if the need arises so I still do have faith in the world.


Just before Christmas I went to clean out a driveway for a real estate company that had not been opened all season, as I was going past a new clients house I noticed the town plows had filled the end of her driveway in while pushing the banks back (first driveway on a corner). On my way back past I stopped and blew it out, later on when I got home there was a message on my machine from the client, she had to roll some large pieces out of the way to leave that morning and didn't expect that I would be around as it hadn't snowed for a couple of days, so she figured she had a big job when she got home, she was quite taken aback that I had come and cleaned her driveway, was very thankful, said I was doing a great job and she was very pleased with the service she had received all season. It's only one, but it sure makes the job easier to swallow, and it was just a fluke I went past her house that day.


----------



## GMC Driver

Alpha Property;1172842 said:


> Anyone have used Boss mounts and wiring that would fit on a 94 2500 Diesel Chev?


I've got a mount here. Probably best to buy new wiring.


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;1173606 said:


> Just before Christmas I went to clean out a driveway for a real estate company that had not been opened all season, as I was going past a new clients house I noticed the town plows had filled the end of her driveway in while pushing the banks back (first driveway on a corner). On my way back past I stopped and blew it out, later on when I got home there was a message on my machine from the client, she had to roll some large pieces out of the way to leave that morning and didn't expect that I would be around as it hadn't snowed for a couple of days, so she figured she had a big job when she got home, she was quite taken aback that I had come and cleaned her driveway, was very thankful, said I was doing a great job and she was very pleased with the service she had received all season. It's only one, but it sure makes the job easier to swallow, and it was just a fluke I went past her house that day.


That was nice and it does make you feel good. The closer you get to the city the more unlikely you will get a compliment. We also only do commercial so no news is good news. All the work we have is from refferalls so to me that is the best compliment.


----------



## Alpha Property

GMC Driver;1173624 said:


> I've got a mount here. Probably best to buy new wiring.


pm sent tymusic


----------



## JD Dave

What do you guys think my 01 GMC 3500 Dually 4x4 6L gas 4 yard salt, Boss harness (never plowed) 110,000 km would be worth. The frame and box were just painted and I just put new rotors and pads all the way around. It has a Muncie clutch pump also. I'm thinking 12k. What do you guys think. I think I bought an 07 frieghtliner so I want to get rid of this truck by the end of Jan. I said I think I bought a new truck because the deal hasn't accepted my offer yet but I'm pretty sure he will.


----------



## greywynd

Have a trip stateside coming up shortly Dave?


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1173751 said:


> Boss harness (never plowed)


Just about every truck for sale ad says that LOL... But I think yours in the only one I might actually believe...


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd;1173773 said:


> Have a trip stateside coming up shortly Dave?


Hopefully, I'm playing the money game right now and we're $2500 apart, I'd like to buy it this year for the write off but I'm running out of time. He told me he could have sold the truck a dozen times but all of the people could not get financing. 


Triple L;1173811 said:


> Just about every truck for sale ad says that LOL... But I think yours in the only one I might actually believe...


It plowed for less then 5 hours it's entire life. The truck didn't need the extra weight on it. LOL I know you believe me but there is probably like 7 coats of paint on the harness if you want to check.


----------



## greywynd

JD Dave;1173831 said:


> Hopefully, I'm playing the money game right now and we're $2500 apart, I'd like to buy it this year for the write off but I'm running out of time. He told me he could have sold the truck a dozen times but all of the people could not get financing.
> 
> It plowed for less then 5 hours it's entire life. The truck didn't need the extra weight on it. LOL I know you believe me but there is probably like 7 coats of paint on the harness if you want to check.


After having a major breakdown early this year, my problem is the opposite, going to be just a break even, or maybe even a loss this year. On top of that I lost a bunch of time with my father passing away this fall, and had to turn some work away, so it's going to be a tight winter without a bunch of snow!

If I was a year or two ahead and had a shop it wouldn't be as bad, I could hunt up some repair or fab work, but without a shop I'm at the mercy of the elements too much.


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd;1173981 said:


> After having a major breakdown early this year, my problem is the opposite, going to be just a break even, or maybe even a loss this year. On top of that I lost a bunch of time with my father passing away this fall, and had to turn some work away, so it's going to be a tight winter without a bunch of snow!
> 
> If I was a year or two ahead and had a shop it wouldn't be as bad, I could hunt up some repair or fab work, but without a shop I'm at the mercy of the elements too much.


We're entering into a brand new hopefully things pick up for you. Best of luck and sorry to hear about your dad.


----------



## greywynd

JD Dave;1174172 said:


> We're entering into a brand new hopefully things pick up for you. Best of luck and sorry to hear about your dad.


Yep, it's a new year, and I'm kicking around various ideas on how and what to change things to improve the business in a lot of ways. (Part of the reason I've started hanging out here more actually!)

I'm planning to head down to the landscape show, it'll actually be a first for me, and depending on the timing I'd love to hit the same day as the rest of you and join in on the fun!

Thanks for the words about my father, it's still pretty hard some days, but then I think about him and how he did things, and it makes it easier to continue on. Time doesn't make it any easier, it just makes it easier to think of the good things, and easier to smile about it too.


----------



## musclecarboy

greywynd;1174327 said:


> Yep, it's a new year, and I'm kicking around various ideas on how and what to change things to improve the business in a lot of ways. *(Part of the reason I've started hanging out here more actually!)*


I think you have come to the right place. Although we won't hold your hand, there's a lot of people on here that know a thing or two and are willing to help. I always learn when I come on here and owe almost everything I have (snow-related) to this forum and the network I've built with it. Best of luck in '11.


----------



## Triple L

I agree, All the hours I've "wasted" on plowsite are probably some of the best hours I've ever spent in my life... The networking and business connections and most of all friendships that can and that I've built through plowsite are worth soo much their almost priceless...


----------



## cet

Dave you should be close at 12k but who know's these days. Things are bad and people are trying to get stuff for free. You truck looks great and if you can get people to come and look at it you should get what you want. That is a lot of salter for the truck though. Have you considered getting a smaller salter and putting it on.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1174468 said:


> Dave you should be close at 12k but who know's these days. Things are bad and people are trying to get stuff for free. You truck looks great and if you can get people to come and look at it you should get what you want. That is a lot of salter for the truck though. Have you considered getting a smaller salter and putting it on.


I won't put a smaller salter in. I bet there is only around 300 lbs difference in my salt and a 2 yard. Plus I wouldn't want to put anymore money in it. How's the new place?


----------



## A Man

I hope you can get 12 for yours, then I should have no problem getting 10 for mine with a salter, dump box and boss plow.


----------



## Triple L

A Man;1174512 said:


> I hope you can get 12 for yours, then I should have no problem getting 10 for mine with a salter, dump box and boss plow.


O ya!!! I've never sat in Dave's salt truck but I doubt it has the High Flow In Floor Airconditioning that your does LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, new mats from Crappy tire and you are good to go!


----------



## cet

New place is good. Tenant moves in Friday.

I was thinking a smaller salter so it doesn't look like the poor truck carried 5 tons.


----------



## greywynd

Since we're on the subject of vehicle pricing, I have an '01 F250 Superduty, 2wd, supercab, 8' box with the v10. I think it's at about 230K on it, almost all highway miles. I was going to sell it in the fall before the weather turned, but with all the personal stuff going on it didn't happen. There's not a lot of these around, so I'm really not sure what to ask for it. It will need some body work in a couple years, but it's good other than that. Any thoughts on what it's worth, and also what the best option is to advertise it to get it moving soon?


----------



## Triple L

cet;1174535 said:


> New place is good. Tenant moves in Friday.
> 
> I was thinking a smaller salter so it doesn't look like the poor truck carried 5 tons.


And people worry about my little 2 ton salter and ebling on the back on my 1 ton LOL


----------



## Triple L

greywynd;1174537 said:


> Since we're on the subject of vehicle pricing, I have an '01 F250 Superduty, 2wd, supercab, 8' box with the v10. I think it's at about 230K on it, almost all highway miles. I was going to sell it in the fall before the weather turned, but with all the personal stuff going on it didn't happen. There's not a lot of these around, so I'm really not sure what to ask for it. It will need some body work in a couple years, but it's good other than that. Any thoughts on what it's worth, and also what the best option is to advertise it to get it moving soon?


I'd say about 8..

A friend bought an 04 in 08, 250 extendedcab long box powerjoke 4X4 with about half those km's for $19,000

I bought my 04 3500dmax daycab 4X4 with 57,000 kms on it in 08 for $19,000 also...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I dont think you will see 8, maybe $7000. Lots of clicks, 2wd.

One of my workers just bought something similar at auction for $4000


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1174543 said:


> And people worry about my little 2 ton salter and ebling on the back on my 1 ton LOL


Have you ever weighed it loaded chad?!

Let me rephrase .......Have you ever loaded it and had it weighed. Just curious. I was very surprised what I weighed in at the other day.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1174535 said:


> New place is good. Tenant moves in Friday.
> 
> I was thinking a smaller salter so it doesn't look like the poor truck carried 5 tons.


Nice. I never put more then 2 tons in it. LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, I always mean to go right from my supplier to the dump just to see. I kinda don't want to know though...


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1174594 said:


> Have you ever weighed it loaded chad?!
> 
> Let me rephrase .......Have you ever loaded it and had it weighed. Just curious. I was very surprised what I weighed in at the other day.


I can gauruntee he doesn't get 2 ton in that salter.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1174594 said:


> Have you ever weighed it loaded chad?!
> 
> Let me rephrase .......Have you ever loaded it and had it weighed. Just curious. I was very surprised what I weighed in at the other day.


Its very simple math, I bet I'd be only a few pounds off if the salt weights the right amount...

truck weight 6800 lbs its been weighted many many many times
salter 800
ebling 900
boss plow 850
2 yard of salt 4000
= 13,350

I usally leave with a great big "snow cone" on the salter to fit 2 yards in... 1.5 mostly fills it up, so the extra 1/2 yard is more less the snow cone
gvwr is 9996 so Im only a little over 

What did you weigh in at Markus?


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1174600 said:


> yeah, I always mean to go right from my supplier to the dump just to see. I kinda don't want to know though...


 I'd love to see what you weigh in at...

I dont have 3 yards of salt plus the dump insert and a mad heavy 8611lp on my truck...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1174606 said:


> Its very simple math, I bet I'd be only a few pounds off if the salt weights the right amount...
> 
> truck weight 6800 lbs its been weighted many many many times
> salter 800
> ebling 900
> boss plow 850
> 2 yard of salt 4000
> = 13,350
> 
> I usally leave with a great big "snow cone" on the salter to fit 2 yards in... 1.5 mostly fills it up, so the extra 1/2 yard is more less the snow cone
> gvwr is 9996 so Im only a little over
> 
> What did you weigh in at Markus?


12,960 (I didn't have the plow on.)Thumbs Up


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1174656 said:


> 12,960 (I didn't have the plow on.)Thumbs Up


Not too bad!!! Good job  What was that? 2 yards of thawrox?

Good thing only us Canadians go on this thread LOL tymusic wesport


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Triple L;1174642 said:


> I'd love to see what you weigh in at...
> 
> I dont have 3 yards of salt plus the dump insert and a mad heavy 8611lp on my truck...


tymusic yeah... I will let you know in person! ha


----------



## greywynd

I think it's a good thing that the boys in green and white don't seem to hang out much in the poor weather!! Hauling rock from a nearby quarry this last summer I got nervous when I saw a green and white truck following for a couple miles (everything was up to snuff, but I was a little overweight.) Turned out it was a conservation officer though!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

ah, there will come a time when they are all over us. Right now they seem to love cube vans!


----------



## CGM Inc.

how do you guys deal with the freezing drizzle tomorrow morning?
Salt, no questions asked I guess.


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1174788 said:


> how do you guys deal with the freezing drizzle tomorrow morning?
> Salt, no questions asked I guess.


I was suppost to be at a new years party near grand bend tonight, I dont think I'd be in any condition to be home for 7am LOL so it kept me home... Gotta love the perks that come with the job.....................


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1174812 said:


> I was suppost to be at a new years party near grand bend tonight, I dont think I'd be in any condition to be home for 7am LOL so it kept me home... Gotta love the perks that come with the job.....................


EC is very conservative about this one....30% chance. Even TWN says 40% so I'm not too worried.  Go out at 5:30 and see what's up, most likely sprinkle it with salt. I salted yesterday a bit so i should be OK


----------



## cet

Chad that would have been a long New Years party.

Stefan you must get paid extra for all your salting. If there's freezing drizzle then we salt. My contracts a mostly all in and we go no questions asked. The site's that are extra get done also. If I'm going to salt for free I'm going to do the one's I get paid for too.


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1174815 said:


> EC is very conservative about this one....30% chance. Even TWN says 40% so I'm not too worried. Go out at 5:30 and see what's up, most likely sprinkle it with salt. I salted yesterday a bit so i should be OK


We haven't salted for quiet some time now, we can't wait for it to happening since we won't be able to get everything before temps go up. We need to go out at 2.00am or won't be able to do everything.


----------



## A Man

Triple L;1174606 said:


> Its very simple math, I bet I'd be only a few pounds off if the salt weights the right amount...
> 
> truck weight 6800 lbs its been weighted many many many times
> salter 800
> ebling 900
> boss plow 850
> 2 yard of salt 4000
> = 13,350
> 
> I usally leave with a great big "snow cone" on the salter to fit 2 yards in... 1.5 mostly fills it up, so the extra 1/2 yard is more less the snow cone
> gvwr is 9996 so Im only a little over
> 
> What did you weigh in at Markus?


You're close but salt weighs 2200lbs per yard, add 400lbs

Boss plow actually weights 950 with mount so I'd bet a breakfast that loaded with two yards of salt you're more than 14000lbs.

Not like I'm one to talk but it would be very interesting to see what it actually came out to. (you have to be in the truck during the weigh down


----------



## CGM Inc.

A Man;1174824 said:


> You're close but salt weighs 2200lbs per yard, add 400lbs
> 
> Boss plow actually weights 950 with mount so I'd bet a breakfast that loaded with two yards of salt you're more than 14000lbs.
> 
> Not like I'm one to talk but it would be very interesting to see what it actually came out to. (you have to be in the truck during the weigh down


With a wet load of salt it will be even more


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1174820 said:


> We haven't salted for quiet some time now, we can't wait for it to happening since we won't be able to get everything before temps go up. We need to go out at 2.00am or won't be able to do everything.


You have a 5 hour salt run?


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1174831 said:


> You have a 5 hour salt run?


4 hours each with 4 trucks.....


----------



## cet

My freezing drizzle is for 1 hour and 30%. Yours is 3 hours and 40%. At least it's not freezing rain.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That's a lot of hand-salting to though right?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1174850 said:


> That's a lot of hand-salting to though right?


Nope, sidewalks are extra on that. Seperate trucks and operators.


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1174854 said:


> Nope, sidewalks are extra on that. Seperate trucks and operators.


Holy shat! I didn't realize your outfit was that big. Nice


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That makes for an annoying call then! I hope we don't get any, I hate wasting salt for a few hours of possible slippery-ness. We can have everything street salted in under 2 hours, but the hand salting takes another 2.


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1174862 said:


> Holy shat! I didn't realize your outfit was that big. Nice


:waving: we run 15 trucks, 2 skids and a tractor at the moment


----------



## A Man

Cedar Grounds;1174834 said:


> 4 hours each with 4 trucks.....


Wow, and I thought I had it bad running 3 trucks for 3 hours with no travel time and a sidewalk tractor. You must go threw close to 20 ton a night.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1174867 said:


> That makes for an annoying call then! I hope we don't get any, I hate wasting salt for a few hours of possible slippery-ness. We can have everything street salted in under 2 hours, but the hand salting takes another 2.


Its more looking like an idiot if it doesn't happen. If it startys to freeze even with 2 hours its over by the time your done. No point to go out at 6.00 or when it starts and hit some traffic.
PITA what ever you do, wouldn't mind the extra salting so.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1174867 said:


> That makes for an annoying call then! I hope we don't get any, I hate wasting salt for a few hours of possible slippery-ness. We can have everything street salted in under 2 hours, but the hand salting takes another 2.


I will cherish this last year as the last one I will be able to do it all myself. Oh well, I have to step up eventually.


----------



## CGM Inc.

A Man;1174875 said:


> Wow, and I thought I had it bad running 3 trucks for 3 hours with no travel time and a sidewalk tractor. You must go threw close to 20 ton a night.


A little more on a regular application light we do about 20


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

all good on the eastern front!


----------



## Mr.Markus

We have a beautiful freezing fog decorating the trees with ice crystals, nothing on the pavement though. Looks like there's something dissipating over London on the Exeter radar, might still get something.


----------



## CGM Inc.

I couldn't log in when I got up at night 
All good out here too.


----------



## ff1221

It was crystal clear here at 5, could see the moon and stars shining, heavy frost on everything, just starting to drizzle a bit.


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;1175128 said:


> I couldn't log in when I got up at night
> All good out here too.


Good to hear, that would have been a waste of 20 tons.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1175188 said:


> Good to hear, that would have been a waste of 20 tons.


Hard to justify going out when the city isn't doing anything


----------



## Triple L

A Man;1174824 said:


> You're close but salt weighs 2200lbs per yard, add 400lbs
> 
> Boss plow actually weights 950 with mount so I'd bet a breakfast that loaded with two yards of salt you're more than 14000lbs.
> 
> Not like I'm one to talk but it would be very interesting to see what it actually came out to. (you have to be in the truck during the weigh down


Well if my salt supplier didnt mix a load of fine's in with the last load I'd be pretty good 

Salts all over the map, if you look online this is what i found

Salt, course 50 lbs /cubic foot = 1,350 / yard

Salt, fine 75 lbs / cubic foot = 2,025 / yard

Sand, wet 120 lbs / cubic foot = 3,240 / yard

Sand, wet, packed 130 lbs / cubic foot = 3,510 / yard

Sand, dry 100lbs / cubic foot = 2,700 / yard

Sand, loose 90 lbs / cubic foot = 2,430 / yard

I'll take you up on a nice breakfest bet if you wanna load er up someday 

Not with this goofy salt tho, and I'll load myself since I always chince out a bit cause I dont wanna rip off the best supplier in the world but atleast I dont hit the damn salter with the bucket everytime


----------



## JD Dave

Ill bet you don't get more then 4000 lbs on a normal load. I think it will be considerably less unless its pouring over the sides. Our old 2 yard Monroe was basically impossible to get 2 ton in and if you did the first corner put 500 lbs in your box.


----------



## schrader

Stuff starting to show on the radar, anyone seeing any freezing rain yet, Trying to decide if I should pre salt.


----------



## Triple L

First couple drops of freezing drizzle just appeared on the trucks... nothing slik yet and not enough to put an order of salt out but its slowing arriving it looks like


----------



## greywynd

Sun shining and clear skies here this morning! Hope to take advantage of it and fix a couple things outside while it's still dry!


----------



## JD Dave

I thought you guys might find this interesting. This is what I made so far in Dec from my Youtube video's. I made about $30.00 last month. Better then a kick in the butt.

View: Today Yesterday Last 7 days this month - December last month - November Since last payment Integrate your AdSense account with Google Analytics. 
AdSense for Content - No data available - 
YouTube - No data available - 
Page impressions Clicks Page CTR Total page eCPM Total earnings Host earnings 
AdSense for Content Host 38,166 150 0.39% $1.51 $57.56 $46.55 
view all AdSense for Content Host channels » 

AdSense for Search - Get started 
AdSense for Mobile Content - Get started 
AdSense for Domains - Get started 
AdSense for Feeds - Get started 
Total estimated earnings $46.55


----------



## PlatinumService

JD Dave;1175557 said:


> I thought you guys might find this interesting. This is what I made so far in Dec from my Youtube video's. I made about $30.00 last month. Better then a kick in the butt.
> 
> View: Today Yesterday Last 7 days this month - December last month - November Since last payment Integrate your AdSense account with Google Analytics.
> AdSense for Content - No data available -
> YouTube - No data available -
> Page impressions Clicks Page CTR Total page eCPM Total earnings Host earnings
> AdSense for Content Host 38,166 150 0.39% $1.51 $57.56 $46.55
> view all AdSense for Content Host channels »
> 
> AdSense for Search - Get started
> AdSense for Mobile Content - Get started
> AdSense for Domains - Get started
> AdSense for Feeds - Get started
> Total estimated earnings $46.55


i am not the best with computers or anything like that....... but you are telling me you get paid by advertisers for your youtube channel? with that being said you are getting paid by youtube to make videos that i bet hundreds if not thousands on this site continuously ask you to make? am i getting this correctly?


----------



## musclecarboy

PlatinumService;1175560 said:


> i am not the best with computers or anything like that....... but you are telling me you get paid by advertisers for your youtube channel? with that being said you are getting paid by youtube to make videos that i bet hundreds if not thousands on this site continuously ask you to make? am i getting this correctly?


If you have a google adsense account, you can copy and paste their special code and they pay you a small portion of what the advertiser pays them if you put the code on a web page/blog/ etc that you own. Google pockets the spread between your few pennies and what the advertiser pays. You get paid per click so everything is paid out fairly based on traffic.

Thats one of many ways they generate revenue. Google is genius, now you know why they're multi trillion dollar company.


----------



## JD Dave

PlatinumService;1175560 said:


> i am not the best with computers or anything like that....... but you are telling me you get paid by advertisers for your youtube channel? with that being said you are getting paid by youtube to make videos that i bet hundreds if not thousands on this site continuously ask you to make? am i getting this correctly?


Basically. That's why you see so many people thinking up ways to make any kind of video. As long as you get the views you make a little money. If people click on the ad in your video you make a little more. It's all pennies but they start to add up like Tom said. In total I've only made about $200 in the last 1.5 years since I started advertising but I really get a kick out of doing it.


----------



## BossPlow2010

So it's just PPC?
What's your YouTube channel?


----------



## JD Dave

BossPlow2010;1175586 said:


> So it's just PPC?
> What's your YouTube channel?


Yes. http://www.youtube.com/user/12407dave?feature=mhum


----------



## Triple L

And now the goofy calls for sand start rolling in payup

Except I'd rather stay home and watch tv before I spread that crap :angry:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1175596 said:


> Yes. http://www.youtube.com/user/12407dave?feature=mhum


I click all day... can I get on your payroll as a full time clicker?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1175661 said:


> And now the goofy calls for sand start rolling in payup
> 
> Except I'd rather stay home and watch tv before I spread that crap :angry:


way more money in sand then salt no?

its so dead out here I might head down to the beach and start making sandcastles... plowed 1 time so far. zzzz! zzzz!


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1175674 said:


> I click all day... can I get on your payroll as a full time clicker?


Hmm a professional clicker, I'll think about it.

Chad makes to much money to worry about the little sand spreading jobs.


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1175674 said:


> I click all day... can I get on your payroll as a full time clicker?


 Haha their fraud prevention would shut Dave down in a flash and if you click enough they track the fraudster's ip address apparently.


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1175686 said:


> Haha their fraud prevention would shut Dave down in a flash and if you click enough they track the fraudster's ip address apparently.


yeah but if we all take turns maybe he will buy the beers at the next gtg payup


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1175677 said:


> Hmm a professional clicker, I'll think about it.
> 
> Chad makes to much money to worry about the little sand spreading jobs.


Chad throws money out like rice at a wedding. You sure you didn't get Chad and Pristine confused on who has there own private jet? Maybe its a time share and they just throw on magnetic signs like I just got for my dump truck.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1175677 said:


> Hmm a professional clicker, I'll think about it.
> 
> Chad makes to much money to worry about the little sand spreading jobs.


wife wanted me to go ice skating on cobourgs waterfront rink... I cant handle it... I get too excited I just want to pound 3 tons to it and melt it to the concrete. All I get to do is idle the trucks , take them for a coffee run or site check here and there.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

musclecarboy;1175686 said:


> Haha their fraud prevention would shut Dave down in a flash and if you click enough they track the fraudster's ip address apparently.


then maybe he will pay me NOT to click. 
click click click

just kidding. thats really good for a bunch of tractors pushing snow and a skunk with a cup on his head. lol

with everyone getting smart phones and data plans, web presence will be key in the next few years. google maps and ads are big. I listed my business a while back and they email me reports and ad offers.

when was the last time someone used a phone book?


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1175701 said:


> when was the last time someone used a phone book?


What is a phone book? They do say ppl do use yellow pages and local news papers still allot. But that study was presented to me by yellow pages or someone.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1175697 said:


> wife wanted me to go ice skating on cobourgs waterfront rink... I cant handle it... I get too excited I just want to pound 3 tons to it and melt it to the concrete. All I get to do is idle the trucks , take them for a coffee run or site check here and there.


That's all I use my trucks for when its snowing.  I wonder how many clicks I need to buy beers for everyone. I bet 40,000 so everyone better get clicking. LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1175676 said:


> way more money in sand then salt no?
> 
> its so dead out here I might head down to the beach and start making sandcastles... plowed 1 time so far. zzzz! zzzz!


I hear ya...I find with the time off I spend more....and fix alot of issues I shouldn't ^&ck with. I added a salt light to my spreader today, hooked it right into the wiring harness (when the salters on the lights on, goes off when you shut the salter off.) I've never needed one but I was bored and now I can see the spread in my mirror going forward instead of only in reverse. Got all cleaned up backed out of the shop and now a couple of running lights are out on the box and they're a pain to get at. Back at it tomorrow. Seems stuff breaks more when I'm not using it.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1175677 said:


> Chad makes to much money to worry about the little sand spreading jobs.


I know that was a joke but its SOOOOO TRUE!!! all they do is piss me off... Like today, by the time you go to the shop, spin off all your salt, load the sand, go spread it, go back to the shop, load back up and then wash the truck your whole day of doing nothing is screwed...

Dean - I make way more money on salt then I do sand... Nobody even spreads it around here so maby thats why...


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1175695 said:


> Chad throws money out like rice at a wedding. You sure you didn't get Chad and Pristine confused on who has there own private jet? Maybe its a time share and they just throw on magnetic signs like I just got for my dump truck.


Chad dosent rent his jet for the winter or lease it for a few years, so he paints his name on not just magnets


----------



## DeVries

Warm and wet for the next two days................................perfectThumbs Up

Have a safe and prosperous new year everybody.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*What the hell is wrong with winter this year? December was busy and lots of snow even went and plowed in london.......... now its not showing snow for weeks? So much for saving up to get another truck in spring!:angry::angry:*


----------



## greywynd

I suspect that when the temp drops back off that we'll be busy!! If nothing else it will likely be a major salting, I have a suspicion that we'll be into flash freezing!


----------



## PlatinumService

greywynd;1175900 said:


> flash freezing!


common man think positive


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

Glad to see other people are as anxious as I to be doing "Something" other than sitting around.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Sitting is great!!!!


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

For only so long, it lends itself to growing a bigger fuel tanks for sex machines. I think that is how the saying goes.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1175885 said:


> Chad dosent rent his jet for the winter or lease it for a few years, so he paints his name on not just magnets


Ok great. I'll cancel my flight on westjet for Whistler and ill pay you instead.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What's this about a trip now???


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1176036 said:


> What's this about a trip now???


Decent! I'm in...


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1176036 said:


> What's this about a trip now???


What you mean? I'm allowed to leave the province.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

says who???


----------



## Grassman09

My mommy.. I asked her nicely. She said son go ahead, I drive with two feet anyhow in a automatic so driving a 6 speed international shouldn't be an issue. I told her u need to press the clutch when braking in the 6430. Amazeing view


----------



## CGM Inc.

I got 3 new filing cabinets from IKEA today for more filling capacity


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1176262 said:


> I got 3 new filing cabinets from IKEA today for more filling capacity


Better then buying a new tool box. Should we all send you some invoices to fill up the cabinet? Then we can all fly on chads jet to B.C. for a few days. Better then the L.O. Show.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1176278 said:


> Better then buying a new tool box. Should we all send you some invoices to fill up the cabinet? Then we can all fly on chads jet to B.C. for a few days. Better then the L.O. Show.


Dedicated for clients not suppliers 
Without a CLIENT we don't need a toolbox!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

This winter season is so slow here in the tropics. At least most of you had some LES snow..... The future looks no better. Perhaps a salt with the flash freeze Sat AM followed by a C-1 Tues. GFS looks clear for the next week or so....


----------



## JD Dave

Those filing cabinets look nice.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1176901 said:


> Those filing cabinets look nice.


IKEA has really nice office furniture! Modular with a lot of options, drawers, shelves, hangers, doors, shutters, etc.
And you have to do the assembly which is fun


----------



## Triple L

Ya those actually are some pretty nice looking cabnits... I've never been to ikea in my life...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1176942 said:


> Ya those actually are some pretty nice looking cabnits... I've never been to ikea in my life...


If you look for a Chick that is where you go!!!!!!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1176942 said:


> Ya those actually are some pretty nice looking cabnits... I've never been to ikea in my life...


Ikea is great if your looking for modern furniture for great prices. It's not made to last a lifetime but for the price who cares. I can't stand putting the crap together though.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1176956 said:


> IKEA is great if your looking for modern furniture for great prices. It's not made to last a lifetime but for the price who cares. I can't stand putting the crap together though.


I say majority of IKEA beats what Brick, Sears or any of the big box places have.
These cabinets are made out of particle board with real wood veneer and cabinet maker quality hardware. I have some of them that we took apart 3 times already and moved twice to different houses without any wear on them.

You are right they also have some cheap **** but at the end you get what you pay for.
These cabinets are about 250$ a piece.

IKEA has a reputation of cheap junk but is not like that anymore and you have to like the modern design which Europeans do


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Ikea works for almost everything, and even food.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I don't mind their stuff I just can't stand the store (feel trapped. ) I try to send the wife but I always get the call that she needs the 1 ton.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1176982 said:


> I don't mind their stuff I just can't stand the store (feel trapped. ) I try to send the wife but I always get the call that she needs the 1 ton.


haha nice! Gotta love the eloquip body for loading since you got the salter on the back! I assume their busy stores to? I cant stand places like that... I hate going to cosco and future shop the most cause their always soo packed....


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1177016 said:


> haha nice! Gotta love the eloquip body for loading since you got the salter on the back! I assume their busy stores to? I cant stand places like that... I hate going to cosco and future shop the most cause their always soo packed....


What are you 80? LOL


----------



## goel

Gotta Love Ikea - Is it the Worlds Largest Charity? - that then makes us do all the assembly.

If it's possible to assemble a piece of IKEA furniture without cursing at the top of your lungs, I've never seen it happen. There's always a missing piece of hardware, an unclear spot on the instructions, or an excruciating amount of hex wrenching to be done. The next time you ball your fists mid-assembly and curse all things Swedish, though, try to calm down. After all, IKEA's just another charity trying to get by.

Wait, what? You read that correctly; IKEA's technically a charity. But before you write down the umlaut-riddled name of your most recent dresser purchase as a charitable donation on your next tax return, it's worth exploring this ownership structure, which was brought to light by a 2006 article in The Economist.

http://www.mentalfloss.com/blogs/archives/14675


----------



## Triple L

Isnt that something!


----------



## musclecarboy

My dad sells high end office furniture and can't stand ikea stuff. Problem is his cost is higher than the selling price of an ikea filing cabinet. Economies of scale in action.


----------



## TLG99

One week later and here we go again!

Beer is in the fridge, liquor shelf re-stocked, food is ordered and being prepared, World Juniors on at 4pmtymusic, some family/friends coming over, weather is co-operating.....life is good!

Even though we are about 80% contract work, I want to see some snow. Getting bored of hanging in the shop/office all day, not to mention it is always nice to see the entire crew in action occasionally...guys, trucks, equipment etc.

Anyway, have a healthy, profitable New Year everyone!

Btw, I'm with Triple L....can't stand the big box stores. The savings are sometimes good, but the crowds are a pain in the azz.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1177016 said:


> haha nice! Gotta love the eloquip body for loading since you got the salter on the back! I assume their busy stores to? I cant stand places like that... I hate going to cosco and future shop the most cause their always soo packed....


That's the salter off the '96 GM. I run a western poly insert most of the time. But in a pinch both trucks are wired for both salters and the tailgates match up so it's easy to swap. Little overkill for a one man op I know, but I lose sleep over how much I do specially since my backup moved to Cuba for the winter.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

goel;1177097 said:


> Gotta Love Ikea - Is it the Worlds Largest Charity? - that then makes us do all the assembly.
> 
> If it's possible to assemble a piece of IKEA furniture without cursing at the top of your lungs, I've never seen it happen. There's always a missing piece of hardware, an unclear spot on the instructions, or an excruciating amount of hex wrenching to be done. The next time you ball your fists mid-assembly and curse all things Swedish, though, try to calm down. After all, IKEA's just another charity trying to get by.
> 
> Wait, what? You read that correctly; IKEA's technically a charity. But before you write down the umlaut-riddled name of your most recent dresser purchase as a charitable donation on your next tax return, it's worth exploring this ownership structure, which was brought to light by a 2006 article in The Economist.
> 
> http://www.mentalfloss.com/blogs/archives/14675


Never have a problem with putting it together, but then again I enjoy doing it.


----------



## DriverDown30

10-4 on that hockey game!! and 10-4 on the "I'm really bored"


----------



## CGM Inc.

goel;1177097 said:


> Gotta
> If it's possible to assemble a piece of IKEA furniture without cursing at the top of your lungs, I've never seen it happen. There's always a missing piece of hardware, an unclear spot on the instructions, or an excruciating amount of hex wrenching to be done. [/url]


I feel sorry for you! :waving:


----------



## greywynd

The snow here has taken a hit with the rain we got last night and the mild temps. Depending on where things are at when it gets cold, I can see some deep frost in places.


----------



## DeVries

9 and rain here.

I agree on the getting bored although I am enjoying the family time. I'm sure we will get our share of work in January.

I think Ikea stuff is great, some of it is all solid real wood, plus I don't mind putting it together.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Thunder here in the tropics... 

I look for quality more than price anymore... Nothing will ever relace the fit and finish or real wood and dovetail joints. To me partcle board is one step from the trash/recylce bin. Not to say we don't have any in our house. I just dislike it because I know where it was made.....Not in North America!!!

I find that too many products today are made for limited use and are non repairable. Drives me crazy when you have to throw out something because a small piece of plastic broke off of it!!!


----------



## cet

So is the wind going to pick up tomorrow afternoon and dry this stuff out or are we on full saltings.

The last time I went to Ikea it was really popular and the place was packed. Haven't been since and I can say I really don't miss it. I was doing a bathroom reno when the customer brought home a dresser from Ikea. She opened it up and there had to be 200 pieces. She asked how much I would charge her to put it together and I told her more then the dresser cost.Thumbs Up


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1177445 said:


> So is the wind going to pick up tomorrow afternoon and dry this stuff out or are we on full saltings.


I suspect it is going to be dry by then but only time will tell


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;1177453 said:


> I suspect it is going to be dry by then but only time will tell


I like your thinking.

1-0 Canada woops 1-1


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1177466 said:


> I like your thinking.
> 
> 1-0 Canada woops 1-1


I don't, time to do some work again!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

30-50 Km winds forecasted, so I'm thinking blow dry. Not to say I will still go out and give a touch up here and there. Have two lots wich the wetness will wick up through the asphalt after a heavy rain or thaw. Plus, I always like to have a little salt residue in the blue zones.

I hope the front comes through before 9AM so I can get where the cars park. Nice to know that everything will be perfect even if it does dry out completely. Three of my lots have cars on them 20hrs a day so it can be difficult to achieve perfection at all times. Sometimes you really have to think ahead of the storm by 15-20hrs.

Anyhow everyone have a Happy New year !!! Perhaps we should use snow to cool our drinks tonight for good luck. Just tell everyone it is crushed ice......


----------



## cet

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1177492 said:


> 30-50 Km winds forecasted, so I'm thinking blow dry. Not to say I will still go out and give a touch up here and there. Have two lots wich the wetness will wick up through the asphalt after a heavy rain or thaw. Plus, I always like to have a little salt residue in the blue zones.
> 
> I hope the front comes through before 9AM so I can get where the cars park. Nice to know that everything will be perfect even if it does dry out completely. Three of my lots have cars on them 20hrs a day so it can be difficult to achieve perfection at all times. Sometimes you really have to think ahead of the storm by 15-20hrs.
> 
> Anyhow everyone have a Happy New year !!! Perhaps we should use snow to cool our drinks tonight for good luck. Just tell everyone it is crushed ice......


Are your lots that full on a Sunday?

Happy New Year boys and girls.


----------



## greywynd

That's where it's nice to have a mix of places to plow. One guy I knew used to always try to have a hotel every year, he'd run through and open up the lanes as needed at night, and then do the full plow in the middle of the day when it was daylight and about as empty as it would get.


----------



## schrader

Hope everyone has a good new years, been a couple years since I have had a one off here in the snow belt. Going to spend some family time and have a few drinks and enjoy the time off. December was a brutal one here with 185cm of snow and very heavy drifting to go with it. Hope the rest of the winter is 5-10 cm plows, they go nice and easy.


----------



## cet

First one to 10 wins the Junior game.:laughing:


----------



## ff1221

Happy New Years Folks!


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1177552 said:


> First one to 10 wins the Junior game.:laughing:


I'm friends/former teammate with a few guys on there, glad to see they're doing well. Regret packing it in everyday... Injuries killed my career.


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1177588 said:


> I'm friends/former teammate with a few guys on there, glad to see they're doing well. Regret packing it in everyday... Injuries killed my career.


So now you take it out on the ice in a different way..........!??!


----------



## musclecarboy

Mr.Markus;1177591 said:


> So now you take it out on the ice in a different way..........!??!


LOL exactly!! I just think how it's such a grind to make a couple hundred grand a year in construction then look at steve stamkos making over a million doing the same thing we were doing as kids.


----------



## cet

I never knew you were that good.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1177603 said:


> I never knew you were that good.


I wasn't a first round pick but would have been NHL drafted if I kept at it. As I grew and developed more skill through my teens it was shoved down my throat by my dad so I lost my passion, add in 4 concussions and a couple major surgeries and that was about it for me. I wish I got back into it... Hindsight is 20/20. I was offered a chance to tryout for a pro league in Germany last year.... Seriously thinking about it more and more as time passes.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

cet;1177502 said:


> Are your lots that full on a Sunday?


I take care of 2 Bingo halls and a Price Chopper here in Windsor. The halls always have people in and out but during the holidays foot and vehicle traffic is very high. Normally during this time of year people are more prone to wearing dress shoes too!!! OLG is always in and out so image is key.

I might over service the lot from time to time but will also give them a break on the billing. A complimentary spot salting on the invoice once in a while goes a long way. Thumbs Up


----------



## cet

The image of the bingo hall is a lot of old ladies strolling through the parking lot. I might over service it also.


----------



## musclecarboy

http://opti-lube.com/XPD.htm. Anyone used this? 43$ for a gallon plus $20 shipping. A few studies show it's an absolutely amazing product. I'm getting my injectors replaced next week so I want to make sure the engine is well taken care of for the new ones.


----------



## cet

Tom the money of the NHL is pretty sweet but I'm not sure what shape those guys are in when their career is over. I have played golf with a few of them. None of them move well for their age.

I played a tournament last fall where Wendal Clark and Dennis Hull were at. Hull made a speech, he is funny as hell, picked on Bobby for most of it.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1177798 said:


> Tom the money of the NHL is pretty sweet but I'm not sure what shape those guys are in when their career is over. I have played golf with a few of them. None of them move well for their age.
> 
> I played a tournament last fall where Wendal Clark and Dennis Hull were at. Hull made a speech, he is funny as hell, picked on Bobby for most of it.


I was at The Outdoor Farmshow 2 years ago and Wendy spoke, he was funny as heck. He seemed really down to earth. The grass is always greener on the other side no sence thinking about what could have been just be thankfull fo rwhat you have.


----------



## cet

I used to plow Clark's house.


----------



## greywynd

What happened CET, lose the account to a lowballer? LOL!!


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1177826 said:


> I used to plow Clark's house.


That's pretty cool.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1177814 said:


> I was at The Outdoor Farmshow 2 years ago and Wendy spoke, he was funny as heck. He seemed really down to earth. The grass is always greener on the other side no sence thinking about what could have been just be thankfull fo rwhat you have.


You are a disposable commodity in the NHL. If Sidney Crosby broke his leg or someting major he would be forgotten like bobby Orr and his knees. Mario Lemieux didn't even tie his own skates in his final years because his back was screwed and he couldn't bend over. I have to agree with you Dave, I certainly am thankful for what I have and need to pause and slow myself down to count the blessings sometimes. Make decent money, invest wisely and I know I can live a comfortable life. It would be pretty kickass to play pro for a few years though!


----------



## cet

A few years ago the Pro at our golf club came up to a group of us and asked if we could follow the 2 groups on the tee. Sure we said, we have a great pro and help when we can. Looked over at the tee to see who was there. There was one of our assistant pros and 7 guys with long hair, poorly dressed for golf and one guy wearing purple pants. Look again and it was Alice Cooper and his band. It was pretty cool and I will tell you those guys can play. Cooper is actually really good. Our pro is sponsored by Callaway and Cooper was in town playing at Rama. He was looking for a place to play and he plays Callaway clubs. So he ended up at our place.


----------



## Triple L

Happy New Year guys 

Chris - thats a pretty awesome story! You must sure golf at a high end place!

I'm betting that everything will freeze dry tonight.... Well I'm hoping


----------



## Alpha Property

Happy New Years everyone! I hope The old sayings arn't true, Its pouring rain outside rite now


----------



## CGM Inc.

Happy New Year to Everyone!


----------



## jayman3

Happy New Years to all,everything on the melt here payup


----------



## Triple L

jayman3;1178156 said:


> Happy New Years to all,everything on the melt here payup


Yup, today ALL the snow if offically gone here... There was still a little chillin out yesterday but not anymore....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Unnnnnnggggn! Too many hors d'oeuvres..........again. I'm gonna fast for a week. Hope we get some snow shoveling, I feel more out of shape this year and we're only 11hrs in. (Are those leftover sandwiches still good.)


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1178207 said:


> Unnnnnnggggn! Too many hors d'oeuvres..........again. I'm gonna fast for a week. Hope we get some snow shoveling, I feel more out of shape this year and we're only 11hrs in. (Are those leftover sandwiches still good.)


I'm hung over and still full from last night. The wife and I had a little to much to drink and the sick kids getting up at 5:30 didn't help.


----------



## DeVries

Sick kids were the norm here this week to. Ours at least slept in this morning till 8 LOL


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1177453 said:


> I suspect it is going to be dry by then but only time will tell


Is this still going to be a reality?


----------



## musclecarboy

Grassman09;1178285 said:


> Is this still going to be a reality?


Better be!! I spent too much money last night, it would be nice to get a break on 1 salting


----------



## DriverDown30

Rain? C'mon


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Happy New Years to all! Hope 2011 brings everyone health, happiness and prosperity!

I'm hoping the windmakers are hung over too and everything freezes solid tonite!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1178387 said:


> Happy New Years to all! Hope 2011 brings everyone health, happiness and prosperity!
> 
> I'm hoping the windmakers are hung over too and everything freezes solid tonite!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

all rain here all day. hate the dirty look of everything outside. makes me feel like the season is all over. 


one thing that bugs me a bit is the fact that they run ride in the middle of nov on a tuesday night and i didnt see one last night. 

we always cab it or walk its just not worth it. the wife's insurance company pays for your newyears eve cab... just send them the reciept up to $40. I thought that was a great idea. 

has it been decided what day the LO show gtg is? 

my new years resolution is to keep up on the paperwork Thumbs Up payup


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1178565 said:


> my new years resolution is to keep up on the paperwork Thumbs Up payup


I did my January Invoices this morning  payup


----------



## Triple L

Its stopped raining here so I'm gonna go throw a little salt down.... Be able to get a good nights sleep then... Nothing like breaking in the new year with a salt run already.... salt salt salt LOL

I always like going to the LO show on the second day so thats Wed... But whatever you guys like I'm down with... My dads looking forward to Lonestar already, will the meet be there?

My invoicing was brutal this year... To the tune that for all the residentials I invoiced bi monthly... I only had enough time to do the commericals on a monthly basis... If you dont need the money then it works but it kinda looks funny in the deposit book LOL


----------



## JD Dave

I wonder what the new year will bring us weather wise?


----------



## CGM Inc.

the same crap as the last 2 winters


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

wednesday sounds good. what time? where?

go so show first or after?

http://s31.a2zinc.net/clients/ezlan...=799&sortMenu=101000&exp=1/1/2011+12:29:25+PM


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1178709 said:


> wednesday sounds good. what time? where?
> 
> go so show first or after?
> 
> http://s31.a2zinc.net/clients/ezlan...=799&sortMenu=101000&exp=1/1/2011+12:29:25+PM


I'd go to the show before. You guys want to meet at 1pm then? Whatever works for me. So Wed 1PM Lonestar. I wouldn't mind to know how many are coming so we can know how big of a table to get.

Dixon Rd & Carlingview Dr)
930 Dixon Road
Toronto, ON, M9W1J9


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1178736 said:


> I'd go to the show before. You guys want to meet at 1pm then? Whatever works for me. So Wed 1PM Lonestar. I wouldn't mind to know how many are coming so we can know how big of a table to get.
> 
> Dixon Rd & Carlingview Dr)
> 930 Dixon Road
> Toronto, ON, M9W1J9


I'm coming. If anyone wants to carpool, let me know.


----------



## JD Dave

Just so everyone knows it's next wed. Or we could have a trial run this Wed just to make sure the beer is still good.


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;1178387 said:


> Happy New Years to all! Hope 2011 brings everyone health, happiness and prosperity!
> 
> I'm hoping the windmakers are hung over too and everything freezes solid tonite!!


Guess I'll send my pool back.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1178763 said:


> Just so everyone knows it's next wed. Or we could have a trial run this Wed just to make sure the beer is still good.


You buying or Chad? :laughing: Since he made soooo much money last month. Maybe they will put 2010 on the bill so he can still claim it back.


----------



## Triple L

Just got back from the salt run... One of my customers might have an elevated loading dock come monday LOL...

I sent him a email as a heads up... Man we got lots of rain...


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1178788 said:


> Just got back from the salt run... One of my customers might have an elevated loading dock come monday LOL...
> 
> I sent him a email as a heads up... Man we got lots of rain...


That's awesome! LOL. You will need a backhoe to take it out if it doesn't drain.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

If you can reach him, offer to pump it. I would play that it is awful close to filling the warehouse and THAT could be expensive. A nice new years premium to sit in the truck, drink baileys, and watch a submersible pump do its thing is not a bad way to make some dollars. Although, by the sounds of some recent posts, you have no need.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1178804 said:


> If you can reach him, offer to pump it. I would play that it is awful close to filling the warehouse and THAT could be expensive. A nice new years premium to sit in the truck, drink baileys, and watch a submersible pump do its thing is not a bad way to make some dollars. Although, by the sounds of some recent posts, you have no need.


I dont think they'll be any money in it for me and to be honest, Im not really interested in even doing the work... I have a gas powered pump but even still it would take forever to pump that out... They are a waste oil recycling company and enviromental cleanup company so they have a few pumper trucks of thier own... They'll have that sucked out in a couple minutes I'd imagine... But this is the first time its flooded like that...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I see. I've been called to a few like that to dig up the drain and redo it properly. Without a proper catch basin and regular maintenance the drain will fill up and get clogged with debris. Bad for the property owner when that happens, great for me.


----------



## cet

You didn't think things would dry up on their own. My interlock is bone dry already. There are going to be a few hours before the freeze comes. I going to look at midnight but I only have 2 small sites that would need doing tonight.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1178804 said:


> If you can reach him, offer to pump it. I would play that it is awful close to filling the warehouse and THAT could be expensive. A nice new years premium to sit in the truck, drink baileys, and watch a submersible pump do its thing is not a bad way to make some dollars. Although, by the sounds of some recent posts, you have no need.


Chads on the Freedom 25 plan. LOL


----------



## Triple L

cet;1178820 said:


> You didn't think things would dry up on their own. My interlock is bone dry already. There are going to be a few hours before the freeze comes. I going to look at midnight but I only have 2 small sites that would need doing tonight.


I think the majority of stuff will freeze dry, but its the poudles that wount and I wanted to make sure there was a bit of salt in them so the wind will dry them out... Plus we're suppost to get a few flurries tomarrow so its kinda a presalt all in one IMO



JD Dave;1178821 said:


> Chads on the Freedom 25 plan. LOL


LOL, I dont know where you guys get this perception from... Just cause I can afford to buy a bunch of stuff and not really have ANY use for it at the moment makes me rich??? I saved about $9,000 on that horst blade and harness so I look at it as money saved not money spent... Dean will know exactly what I'm talking about when I tell him my new years resolution is to get out the ol' combine and start harvesting for a while....

Altho Dave kinda ruined that for me today when he sent me a link to the ATS Extreme duty built pulling trans for my truck... Again a 7K saving and I've always kinda wanted one but dont really need one but its pretty hard to walk away from something like that LOL.... I'm just like Adam.... A sucker for a good deal...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

They make extreme duty parts for Chev's?!?!

jokes,


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1178877 said:


> They make extreme duty parts for Chev's?!?!
> 
> jokes,


HAHAHA, wanna race?


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1178877 said:


> They make extreme duty parts for Chev's?!?!
> 
> jokes,


They come from the factory that way.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1178885 said:


> HAHAHA, wanna race?


Now your showing your real age. LOL


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1178887 said:


> Now your showing your real age. LOL


HAHA thanks Dave 

I may only be 22, but I feel like I'm 62 most days...

Pulling is pretty much the only thing I'm looking forward to this summer....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Sure, for giggles leaving the landscape show if you'd like (I'm immature as well) but there's a bit of a weight difference between the two, I have no doubt chev's are faster, I prefer them for passenger cars and racecars. Drag racing is for cars. we should try this... 



 Maybe some floats with 15000lbs on them.

I'm trying to be respectful on here, so I'm only shooting off for fun. In all honesty that is a nice exhaust on the tuxedo wagon. I like the gravy coming out of it.


----------



## Triple L

Drag racing is fun, but I'm most proud of this run... Only lost 3rd place by a foot or two, to be in the pull off on the second day.... Nothing even comparable to Dave's truck but its a little more then most plow trucks and for being young respectably...

A few of my friends usually come with me to the LO show so I'll be taking my other truck... Maby someother time tho...


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G. you did not just start a pulling vid off!!! lol God help us all.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1178926 said:


> R.G. you did not just start a pulling vid off!!! lol God help us all.


LOL, no no, I'm done... I'm glad we got into that discussion tho... I watch them videos a few times and they bring back some good memories... 

Taking the time to take a video or picture is worth every penny!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Nice pull, only 23'8 away from ford territory! But good job. Lotsa gravy in that vid as well. As a fellow youngster I tip my hat. There's always someone faster, stronger and with a bigger wallet when it comes to trucks.

I bowed out of the truck pulls this year because there was no dually class in Bobcaygeon and I was too lazy to pull the outer tires off. My buddy josh won with his truck, similar to yours only at a higher altitude. As it turns out I drove 4 km the following monday morning with a machine on the float and tore a gasket in the tranny leaving me with neutral in all gears. Good thing I did it by myself early in the morning instead of in front of all my friends at the pulls! At least I saved embarassment by pulling with my other ford. The jokes always fly when one brand is towing another.

Let me know if you or anyone else reading this is looking for a truck as he is selling his to build a new one. Pretty nice truck. Duramin with banks toys, lift kit and nice rims/tires. Here's a pic.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Nah, by what I've seen the JD wins the vid off. To see mine pull you gotta hire me to dig holes!


----------



## rooferdave

JD Dave;1178736 said:


> I'd go to the show before. You guys want to meet at 1pm then? Whatever works for me. So Wed 1PM Lonestar. I wouldn't mind to know how many are coming so we can know how big of a table to get.
> 
> Dixon Rd & Carlingview Dr)
> 930 Dixon Road
> Toronto, ON, M9W1J9


I'm in, see you all there!


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1178935 said:


> Nice pull, only 23'8 away from ford territory! But good job. Lotsa gravy in that vid as well. As a fellow youngster I tip my hat. There's always someone faster, stronger and with a bigger wallet when it comes to trucks.
> 
> I bowed out of the truck pulls this year because there was no dually class in Bobcaygeon and I was too lazy to pull the outer tires off. My buddy josh won with his truck, similar to yours only at a higher altitude. As it turns out I drove 4 km the following monday morning with a machine on the float and tore a gasket in the tranny leaving me with neutral in all gears. Good thing I did it by myself early in the morning instead of in front of all my friends at the pulls! At least I saved embarassment by pulling with my other ford. The jokes always fly when one brand is towing another.
> 
> Let me know if you or anyone else reading this is looking for a truck as he is selling his to build a new one. Pretty nice truck. Duramin with banks toys, lift kit and nice rims/tires. Here's a pic.


LOL duramin.... You look for every chance to sneak a jab in ehh? . My brother is looking for a truck... How much does he want? I'm afraid he would get himself in trouble with that LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'll find out for you. I just noticed that he posted on facebook that it was for sale.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1178965 said:


> I'll find out for you. I just noticed that he posted on facebook that it was for sale.


It actually looks pretty sweet... I kinda like it. I enjoy my Dually though, I'm going to stick with a Chevy 3500 LML diesel LTZ when they finally update the interior (2012/2013??). What year is that truck? '04/'05 it looks like because I don't think the '06 came with the accordion mirrors as the towing mirror option.

There's my next rig wesport payup


----------



## CGM Inc.

I'm going to bed now  night


----------



## JD Dave

Anytime you want to pull that big foat RG Peel give me a call. I'll bring my stock duramax. http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2010/11/chevy-vs-ford-in-heavy-duty-rumble-in-the-rockies.html


----------



## JD Dave

This is my fav semi vid.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1179133 said:


> Anytime you want to pull that big foat RG Peel give me a call. I'll bring my stock duramax. http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2010/11/chevy-vs-ford-in-heavy-duty-rumble-in-the-rockies.html


HAHAHA, I just emailed that article to all my ford buddys.... Who has the REAL work trucks now RG Peel???


----------



## PlatinumService

JD Dave;1179133 said:


> Anytime you want to pull that big foat RG Peel give me a call. I'll bring my stock duramax. http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2010/11/chevy-vs-ford-in-heavy-duty-rumble-in-the-rockies.html


wow it beat the ford by 2 minutes and an average speed of 11mph faster.....the ford guys must be happy how close it was..


----------



## JD Dave

I knew the GM guys would like that article, the Ford guys not so much. LOL Notice Dodge didn't even have a truck that could compete.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1179143 said:


> I knew the GM guys would like that article, the Ford guys not so much. LOL Notice Dodge didn't even have a truck that could compete.


Cause there is no competition to a DODGE


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I bet the Ford re-tune would have brought the results closer together.

Anyone in the market for a snow melter?? http://serdomheavyequipmentsales.autotrader.ca/heavyequipment/used/Trecan/2004-Trecan-PD135+Snow+Melter-dec052864046381100f10c7744022f71.htm


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1179161 said:


> I bet the Ford re-tune would have brought the results closer together.


I'm sure.  LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1179161 said:


> Anyone in the market for a snow melter?? http://serdomheavyequipmentsales.autotrader.ca/heavyequipment/used/Trecan/2004-Trecan-PD135+Snow+Melter-dec052864046381100f10c7744022f71.htm


wesportpayup wow! Rather get a snow maker


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1179161 said:


> I bet the Ford re-tune would have brought the results closer together.
> 
> Anyone in the market for a snow melter?? http://serdomheavyequipmentsales.autotrader.ca/heavyequipment/used/Trecan/2004-Trecan-PD135+Snow+Melter-dec052864046381100f10c7744022f71.htm


I'm assumming they lost alot of snow work for this winter? Didn't they just get it 2 years ago?


----------



## ff1221

Good read, bet the engineers at Ford are working some OT since those results landed on their desks!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1179174 said:


> I'm assumming they lost alot of snow work for this winter? Didn't they just get it 2 years ago?


Dont know why he's selling it...he's into equipment sales now too, mostly Case stuff.


----------



## Triple L

JohnnyRoyale;1179161 said:


> I bet the Ford re-tune would have brought the results closer together.


If you read the article you would have noticed that was a "job 2" truck with 0.8 hours on it with 400hp and 800 lbs of torque and chevy still blew it away


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Triple L;1179210 said:


> If you read the article you would have noticed that was a "job 2" truck with 0.8 hours on it with 400hp and 800 lbs of torque and chevy still blew it away


Second paragraph...

The first point was that we didn't test Ford's "Job 2" engine calibrations for the all-new 6.7-liter Power Stroke V-8. The free powertrain software update for 2011 diesel Super Dutys boosts the ratings from 390 horsepower and 735 pounds-feet of torque to an astonishing 400 hp and 800 pounds-feet, eclipsing GM's 6.6-liter Duramax V-8 rating of 397 hp and 765 pounds-feet. We didn't test the re-rated Ford trucks because they weren't available at test time.


----------



## Triple L

JohnnyRoyale;1179214 said:


> Second paragraph...
> 
> The first point was that we didn't test Ford's "Job 2" engine calibrations for the all-new 6.7-liter Power Stroke V-8. The free powertrain software update for 2011 diesel Super Dutys boosts the ratings from 390 horsepower and 735 pounds-feet of torque to an astonishing 400 hp and 800 pounds-feet, eclipsing GM's 6.6-liter Duramax V-8 rating of 397 hp and 765 pounds-feet. We didn't test the re-rated Ford trucks because they weren't available at test time.


Read the paragraph before that and then the 3rd paragraph....

Chevrolet met those conditions, and we picked up two brand-new dealer-bought HD pickups in Detroit. The 2011 Chevrolet Silverado 3500 LT four-wheel-drive crew cab came from Mike Savoie Chevrolet in Troy, Mich., with 8 miles on the odometer and 0.9 hours on the engine meter. The "Job 2" 2011 Ford F-350 Super Duty XLT four-wheel-drive crew cab was sold at Harold Zeigler Ford Lincoln in Elkhart, Ind., and driven to Detroit by a third-party fleet service. Two Diesel Power staffers drove the trucks 1,250 miles to Denver


----------



## PlatinumService

even with whatever numbers the ford had if it was within 7 HP the fact of the matter is it was over 2 minutes and an average of 11 MPH slower. when its game day you gotta step it up and GM does that everytime even with my LB7 with 300,000 on it.

and as for stefan's dodge comment on the previous page i just have to say i threw up in my mouth after reading that LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1179217 said:


> Read the paragraph before that and then the 3rd paragraph....
> 
> Chevrolet met those conditions, and we picked up two brand-new dealer-bought HD pickups in Detroit. The 2011 Chevrolet Silverado 3500 LT four-wheel-drive crew cab came from Mike Savoie Chevrolet in Troy, Mich., with 8 miles on the odometer and 0.9 hours on the engine meter. The "Job 2" 2011 Ford F-350 Super Duty XLT four-wheel-drive crew cab was sold at Harold Zeigler Ford Lincoln in Elkhart, Ind., and driven to Detroit by a third-party fleet service. Two Diesel Power staffers drove the trucks 1,250 miles to Denver


Chad you can't argue with Ford owners just let it go.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

LOL!!
Just fn with you haters.

The Chevy did outperform the Ford. The exhuast brake test was cool too.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1179236 said:


> LOL!!
> Just fn with you haters.
> 
> The Chevy did outperform the Ford. The exhuast brake test was cool too.


I'm not a hater I'd buy a Ford If GM, Dodge, Toyota, Nissan and Honda stopped making trucks. LOL


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1179247 said:


> I'm not a hater I'd buy a Ford If GM, Dodge, Toyota, Nissan and Honda stopped making trucks. LOL


LOL, to be honest, if I didn't have chevys, I'd without a doubt have 08 and up fords before I had anything else...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Great article JD, I give you that, I also would have bowed to your tuned up d-min in a trailer pull, but the stock one is stretching. I've got a modded dmin that can't beat the ford. 

Good stir on the pot though sir! 

Wonder why they didn't use 4.10 - 4,10 article says that they wanted to use the 3.73s because it represented the largest customer base where there could be a level playing field, but I would think that for an uphill challenge, a pulling gear is the better choice no?


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1179276 said:


> Great article JD, I give you that, I also would have bowed to your tuned up d-min in a trailer pull, but the stock one is stretching. I've got a modded dmin that can't beat the ford.
> 
> Good stir on the pot though sir!
> 
> Wonder why they didn't use 4.10 - 4,10 article says that they wanted to use the 3.73s because it represented the largest customer base where there could be a level playing field, but I would think that for an uphill challenge, a pulling gear is the better choice no?


The Duramax you raced has Banks stuff so that really doesn't count as modded. I'll bet my LML will give you a run for the money. You have the extra weight and your tranny will most likely go so it will be a crap shoot. LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm referring to my chevy, not the banks one. mine was done by BR powersource in burlington, not banks. It moves pretty good and will even beat the ford in a drag race, but when it comes to every day float pulling, the contest ends. The chev will do it but constantly has to work and as a result gets really hot. I use the 7 ton float or 7 ton dump trailer with the chevy because the chevy is better on fuel. When I need to move a heavier machine I use the 10 ton float behind a ford.

Ford tranny can go all it wants, its warrantied. after 300 000 of pulling everyday I don't grudge the first one!


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1179276 said:


> Wonder why they didn't use 4.10 - 4,10 article says that they wanted to use the 3.73s because it represented the largest customer base where there could be a level playing field, but I would think that for an uphill challenge, a pulling gear is the better choice no?


They had to go 3.73 cause you cant even get 4.10's in a duraMAX


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1179306 said:


> I'm referring to my chevy, not the banks one. mine was done by BR powersource in burlington, not banks. It moves pretty good and will even beat the ford in a drag race, but when it comes to every day float pulling, the contest ends. The chev will do it but constantly has to work and as a result gets really hot. I use the 7 ton float or 7 ton dump trailer with the chevy because the chevy is better on fuel. When I need to move a heavier machine I use the 10 ton float behind a ford.
> 
> Ford tranny can go all it wants, its warrantied. after 300 000 of pulling everyday I don't grudge the first one!


Bearney does know how to tune a truck somewhat, so I'll give you that. The dually is hands down a better truck for towing heavy.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

He did the heads/head gaskets at a fair price too. lol, an area we agree on.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1178906 said:


> HAHA thanks Dave
> 
> I may only be 22, but I feel like I'm 62 most days...
> 
> Pulling is pretty much the only thing I'm looking forward to this summer....


I thought you do that all year not just summer?


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1179379 said:


> I thought you do that all year not just summer?


Maybe you guys should just pull together because I don't see any women in your life.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1179371 said:


> He did the heads/head gaskets at a fair price too. lol, an area we agree on.


Not exactly. LOL He did help me out when I needed some shims in my FPRV. I was the first person to show him what an EFI live log looked like. Not sure how you can tune a truck without ever seeing one. That's a whole other story though.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Did you have a copy of your 1039hp dynosheet with you when you showed him? lol. He seems to have discovered a way to tune them.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1179397 said:


> Maybe you guys should just pull together because I don't see any women in your life.


A hand job is more affordable


----------



## DeVries

JD Dave;1179134 said:


> This is my fav semi vid.


It's mine as well, unbelievable how the frame can withstand all that torque and not break.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I just read the Ford Vs. Chevy article. All I can say is that they are both great trucks, and the both have their pluses and minuses, I do like the one comment in the comment section that Ford is almost there in one year and Chevy has been able to do this in 9 years! 

I think we are going to see amazing things from all the companies as the technological advances happen. I can't wait for Toyota! They need to get into this market as well to bring everyone else to the edge of their seats, keep the pressure on!

People are so brand loyal to a tee, with Toyota there, they might see changes that they would not have seen before.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1179779 said:


> I just read the Ford Vs. Chevy article. All I can say is that they are both great trucks, and the both have their pluses and minuses, I do like the one comment in the comment section that Ford is almost there in one year and Chevy has been able to do this in 9 years!
> 
> I think we are going to see amazing things from all the companies as the technological advances happen. I can't wait for Toyota! They need to get into this market as well to bring everyone else to the edge of their seats, keep the pressure on!
> 
> People are so brand loyal to a tee, with Toyota there, they might see changes that they would not have seen before.


I take a Yota 3/4 ton but it will come at a huge premium versus any north American truck.
That will bring big 3 truck sales to a hault IMO.


----------



## heather lawn spray

Cedar Grounds;1179933 said:


> I take a Yota 3/4 ton but it will come at a huge premium versus any north American truck.
> That will bring big 3 truck sales to a hault IMO.


Visualize this . . .

A Toyota truck with a Duramax and Allison 1000

Wouldn't that make your heart beat a little faster?


----------



## CGM Inc.

heather lawn spray;1179947 said:


> Visualize this . . .
> 
> A Toyota truck with a Duramax and Allison 1000
> 
> Wouldn't that make your heart beat a little faster?


With a Cummins HELL yes!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What is the rumoured diesel going to be? Hino? They seem to run pretty darn well!


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1179779 said:


> I just read the Ford Vs. Chevy article. All I can say is that they are both great trucks, and the both have their pluses and minuses, I do like the one comment in the comment section that Ford is almost there in one year and Chevy has been able to do this in 9 years!


Speaking of Ford. 

Ford Canada recalls trucks, crossovers

TORONTO - Ford is recalling nearly 5,000 trucks and crossovers in Canada due to problems with electrical systems that can short and create a fire.

The Detroit automaker said Thursday that the recall includes some 2011 model year F-150, F-250, F-350, F-450, F-550, Ford Edge and Lincoln MKX vehicles.

A Ford supplier of a control module produced the faulty product over a six-day period.

The Canadian recall is part of a larger American recall of 15,000 vehicles.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1180103 said:


> What is the rumoured diesel going to be? Hino? They seem to run pretty darn well!


Hino makes the best trucks EVER!!! My uncle has had 2 of them and you cant kill those trucks... They are like the energizer bunny, they keep going and going and going....

My next salt truck... Not no mickey mouse pick ups... (but of course, its gotta be a limited edition fully loaded as this one is)


----------



## PlatinumService

we had an older hino cabover 4 cyl diesel, 5 spd stick. it carried anything we threw at it ( some loads more sluggishly than others) but the best was the fuel consumption. practically ran on a thimble of fuel for a day.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Wow! A car manufacturer has a recall????


----------



## Grassman09

Limited Edition whats that mean? It's got a lil more nut under the hood? I was reading an article on them when I was looking for a medium duty and they praised hino allot. Out last a International Freight shaker or Pete'e 

Not very fast off the line a buddy drives a box truck but they load it to the tits with chemical totes and expect it to drive like a Ferrari. They just bought a brand new Freight shaker box truck air brakes, Air ride etc etc.


----------



## Grassman09

Hino Hino Hino Ram Ram Cummins..


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1180209 said:
 

> Wow! A car manufacturer has a recall????


Yea and a Ford as well.. Shock Horror Disbelief, Cant be no way not a ford never ford quality #1 even Mike Rowe and Mike Holmes say so.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Triple L;1180200 said:


> Hino makes the best trucks EVER!!! My uncle has had 2 of them and you cant kill those trucks... They are like the energizer bunny, they keep going and going and going....
> 
> My next salt truck... Not no mickey mouse pick ups... (but of course, its gotta be a limited edition fully loaded as this one is)


They are good trucks, I've fixed quite a few of them but parts seem to cost a small fortune and are usually a few days away in my experience.
For a simple, reliable, easy to maintain truck with great dealer support and parts availability International is hard to beat. Unless it has the VT365 or VT275 engine.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1180215 said:


> Limited Edition whats that mean? It's got a lil more nut under the hood?


No its like the lariat, or laramie or denali edition... Full chrome package, heated mirrors, nice seats, rocking stereo, small stupid stuff like that...

Best part is it will fit in just fine since its rocking an allison trans  Not them goofy aisin's that are in izuzu's and expecially Dodges  Even tho I know the GM W series was a rebranded Izuzu I still dont prefer the trans that was put in them....



PlatinumService;1180207 said:


> the best was the fuel consumption. practically ran on a thimble of fuel for a day.


Pretty hard to say that about a F550 or any pickup based truck


----------



## Grassman09

Bigfoot Brent;1180244 said:


> Unless it has the VT365 or VT275 engine.


See more and more of those around.



Triple L;1180250 said:


> No its like the lariat, or laramie or denali edition... Full chrome package, heated mirrors, nice seats, rocking stereo, small stupid stuff like that...
> 
> Best part is it will fit in just fine since its rocking an allison trans  Not them goofy aisin's that are in izuzu's and expecially Dodges


No heated rear bumper like the new GM's have? I dont have one of them goofy asians in my ram I've got some no name price chopper stuff in mine now lol.. Thumbs Up


----------



## sven_502

DeVries;1179444 said:


> It's mine as well, unbelievable how the frame can withstand all that torque and not break.


X3

Damn if you leave for a few days this this thread gets so far ahead. I drove home from sault st marie today ( about an 800k drive). I wish I had one of those phones that takes good pictures, because I passed a 6.0 excursion pulled over with a trailer, and an LMM hooking his tow strap up to the front:laughing: Thats the third time in the last few months I've seen a 6.0 being towed by a GM.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Grassman09;1178764 said:


> Guess I'll send my pool back.


Was that a summer pic Dave? SanJuan Pool?


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1180250 said:


> No its like the lariat, or laramie or denali edition... Full chrome package, heated mirrors, nice seats, rocking stereo, small stupid stuff like that...
> 
> Best part is it will fit in just fine since its rocking an allison trans  Not them goofy aisin's that are in izuzu's and expecially Dodges  Even tho I know the GM W series was a rebranded Izuzu I still dont prefer the trans that was put in them....
> 
> Pretty hard to say that about a F550 or any pickup based truck


Dang that's a pretty truck Chad. I'm with you about med duty trucks. Forget anything less than 11,000kg gvw other than my personal truck. Pickups just don't have the productivity for the price they're getting to be. What's the list price on that bare chassis Chad?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1180200 said:


> .. Not no mickey mouse pick ups... :


:laughing::laughing::laughing: thought you are the leader in overloaded pick ups!


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1180348 said:


> Dang that's a pretty truck Chad. I'm with you about med duty trucks. Forget anything less than 11,000kg gvw other than my personal truck. Pickups just don't have the productivity for the price they're getting to be. What's the list price on that bare chassis Chad?


I'm not sure, I took that picture last week... I'm curious tho... A multilift with a 6 yard hydro roll off salter would be just fine on there...



Cedar Grounds;1180386 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing: thought you are the leader in overloaded pick ups!


Are you kidding... JD dave holds that spot with his 3500, followed by Jon pristine, lets not forget the rangers LOL, followed by me and Adam which would be a close tie... And then I'd even say Mr. Markus is on the list to....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hey, nothing factual yet! I will let you know this week. Looks like it is going to be a bit of snow.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That hino is pretty sweet. What are thoughts on International 4300s? hopefully someone that has had one? I know of a place in curtis where they buy straight body box trucks that have been smashed from the rear. They relocate the axle up close to the cab, shorten drive shaft redo brake lines etc.... and lop off the 10 ft at the back where the frame is bent. You're left with a short bed (about 8- 10 ft still) and a new bumper.

I saw one out there that they were building for a horse farmer and inquired about it. It had the DT466 and an automatic. No options inside, but the seat was comfy. I was picturing it with an aftermarket nav/stereo, a flatbet/gooseneck with underbody boxes and a fuel tank. In the winter haul a 4-6 yd salter. The price on the one I saw was only $18 000 for a 2005 with 145 000 on it. They get the truck for next to nothing because they're insurance auction rigs, but after they were done with it it looked like it had always been that way. Also has huge axles and hydraulic brakes! None of my guys have their air brake ticket so thats a plus to me.

I think my next truck is going to be either one of these or another medium duty with a very short wheelbase. I'd love it for salting but more importantly I could use my 20 000 lb rated trailer to a greater extent than I can with my one ton. Moving 2 machines at once would save me a lot of hassle.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

musclecarboy, if your brother wants to take a look into that truck I got a hold of my buddy and he wants $25000. He'd be keeping the 37s shown in the pic (willing to sell additionally) but has a good set of 35s for it. It has 140 km and he'll etest/cert it. If that's what your bro is lookin at let me know and I'll pm you his phone number and they can talk further.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1180457 said:


> musclecarboy, if your brother wants to take a look into that truck I got a hold of my buddy and he wants $25000. He'd be keeping the 37s shown in the pic (willing to sell additionally) but has a good set of 35s for it. It has 140 km and he'll etest/cert it. If that's what your bro is lookin at let me know and I'll pm you his phone number and they can talk further.


That might be a stretch for his price range. I think he was looking for closer to high teens/$20k area. I will tell him and see what he says. He doesn't need a tricked out truck like that. I told him to get an EC/SB truck. He doing an electrician apprenticeship but needs his own wheels now to do jobs on his own. He just wants a diesel because my truck is so fastThumbs Up


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Man, Courtice, the true Oshawa!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

musclecarboy;1180468 said:


> That might be a stretch for his price range. I think he was looking for closer to high teens/$20k area. I will tell him and see what he says. He doesn't need a tricked out truck like that. I told him to get an EC/SB truck. He doing an electrician apprenticeship but needs his own wheels now to do jobs on his own. He just wants a diesel because my truck is so fastThumbs Up


No probs sir. Look forward to meeting you next week at the landscape show.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1180532 said:


> No probs sir. Look forward to meeting you next week at the landscape show.


Same to you:waving: It will be good to get the under 30/over 30 age groups closer to even sizeThumbs Up


----------



## heather lawn spray

Triple L;1180422 said:


> I'm not sure, I took that picture last week... I'm curious tho... A multilift with a 6 yard hydro roll off salter would be just fine on there...
> 
> Are you kidding... JD dave holds that spot with his 3500, followed by Jon pristine, lets not forget the rangers LOL, followed by me and Adam which would be a close tie... And then I'd even say Mr. Markus is on the list to....


Okay, hands up, who puts a skid steer and a snow blade on their pick-up truck to go snowplowing?


----------



## pusher21

JD Dave;1179134 said:


> This is my fav semi vid.


I've gone to that show before, its pretty wild what those trucks can do


----------



## greywynd

R.G.PEEL;1180449 said:


> ..........Also has huge axles and hydraulic brakes! None of my guys have their air brake ticket so thats a plus to me.
> 
> I think my next truck is going to be either one of these or another medium duty with a very short wheelbase. I'd love it for salting but more importantly I could use my 20 000 lb rated trailer to a greater extent than I can with my one ton. Moving 2 machines at once would save me a lot of hassle.


If you're seriously thinking of going that route, go get the z endorsement. $300 and a weekend will get it for you at most of the colleges, and I bet that you'll save that back the first time you need to do a brake job in the difference in parts costs.

I can do a brake job on a tandem truck for less money in parts than I can my dually!!  :realmad:


----------



## Mr.Markus

Bigfoot Brent;1180244 said:


> They are good trucks, I've fixed quite a few of them but parts seem to cost a small fortune and are usually a few days away in my experience.
> For a simple, reliable, easy to maintain truck with great dealer support and parts availability International is hard to beat. Unless it has the VT365 or VT275 engine.


I agree.......first truck I ever drove and got my DZ on was a1980 International with the 466DT and a two way box. It was fantastic for sanding sloped drives and hills with the sander and slush plow underneath. My brother- in -law owns it now as an untitled farm truck. Spent many a harrowing storm in that truck and more in the summer haulin gravel.Cheap,cheap,cheap to maintain. Places I do now are too small to warrant one though.


----------



## goel

Just finished a run.
Guelph recieved a full salt, Milton only 1 zero tollerance customer north of the 401 - south was clear.


----------



## Mr.Markus

goel;1180632 said:


> Just finished a run.
> Guelph recieved a full salt, Milton only 1 zero tollerance customer north of the 401 - south was clear.


Yeah, a little squall ran through about 3:00am, almost thought I was gonna have to put the plow on, I was out salting at 1:00, salt burned it off , a fluffly 2cm.


----------



## ff1221

Al quiet here, no snow so the frost is getting driven in, which is good,my gravel parking lots can't afford to lose anymore, couple more days without snow would be alright.


----------



## Triple L

Its wierd, absolutly nothing here in Kitchener, but Waterloo was all white....


----------



## Triple L

greywynd;1180603 said:


> If you're seriously thinking of going that route, go get the z endorsement. $300 and a weekend will get it for you at most of the colleges, and I bet that you'll save that back the first time you need to do a brake job in the difference in parts costs.
> 
> I can do a brake job on a tandem truck for less money in parts than I can my dually!!  :realmad:


I'd agree on the parts thing, but the 19,500 trucks got a nice niche with their super low profile... For salting trucks it dosent matter soo much but for landscaping, IMO its huge! That being said, hino did just come out with a 25,500 truck for 2011 with air brakes with the same profile as a 19,500 truck but I bet there's a nice price to come along with it as it has the much bigger motor as well...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1180667 said:


> Its wierd, absolutly nothing here in Kitchener, but Waterloo was all white....


Welcome to the Mississauga world  has been like that all winter for us.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1180487 said:


> Man, Courtice, the true Oshawa!


whats this all about?

I use to live in the subdivision south of Prestonvale and Hiway2.
I drove thru bowmanville to oshawa the other day and couldnt belive the big box's popping up.

alot of gm employess/execs in courtice... none of which ever liked my dodge diesels snortin by


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Just that I find it to be even classier then Oshawa!


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;1180329 said:


> Was that a summer pic Dave? SanJuan Pool?


Yea. I think its leisure pools out of the US. Crane got there for early am so did we and then the pool wasn't even across the border yet.


----------



## rooferdave

Triple L;1180422 said:


> I'm not sure, I took that picture last week... I'm curious tho... A multilift with a 6 yard hydro roll off salter would be just fine on there...
> 
> 
> 
> Cedar Grounds;1180386 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing: thought you are the leader in overloaded pick ups!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding... JD dave holds that spot with his 3500, followed by Jon pristine, lets not forget the rangers LOL, followed by me and Adam which would be a close tie... And then I'd even say Mr. Markus is on the list to....
Click to expand...

can roofers get in on this? here is a pic of my pick up a few years ago


----------



## Triple L

LOL, thats funny! 

I just went threw the ol' backup hard drive with all my old pictures and there's a few in there I dont want to post LOL


----------



## Alpha Property

I ve had more but no pic's, 1500 chev and that wasn't the last house of the day. I've also towed a bobcat S205 on that trailer with that truck.

















But this was the most reacent, my "new" truck, 6.5 Diesel


----------



## heather lawn spray

rooferdave;1180759 said:


> can roofers get in on this? here is a pic of my pick up a few years ago


That hurts just to look at it!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Alpha Property;1180779 said:


> I ve had more but no pic's, 1500 chev and that wasn't the last house of the day. I've also towed a bobcat S205 on that trailer with that truck.
> [/IMG]


Sounds like you are proud of that! I wouldn't be


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am glad I didn't have a camera phone back in the day. I remember when we started, using my 1500 GM Sierra, thought nothing of dumping a yard in the back... we did get some funny looks. Skid of sod? No problem! Wonder why that truck had so many problems? oh well...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Grassman09;1180748 said:


> Yea. I think its leisure pools out of the US. Crane got there for early am so did we and then the pool wasn't even across the border yet.


I hated whenever that happened. Sitting cranes are big money!


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1180789 said:


> Sounds like you are proud of that! I wouldn't be


They might not be the biggest thing to be proud of, But the pictures sure brings a smile to your face everytime... This one is on my top 3 favorite pictures of all time...

Thats atleast 25,000 lbs behind my dirtymax... The skid was doing wheelies trying to lift those 3 skids of sod off...

I agree with Jon - seeing my 2006 1500 Silverado go down the road last year was one of the best things ever! Even tho that truck never broke or caused a single problem and didnt cost me a penny in repairs other then rebuilding the front cross member LOL, I knew it was only a matter of time before it got expensive real quick!

P.S. that trailer is offically FOR SALE again...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Triple L;1180803 said:


> They might not be the biggest thing to be proud of, But the pictures sure brings a smile to your face everytime... This one is on my top 3 favorite pictures of all time...
> 
> Thats atleast 25,000 lbs behind my dirtymax... The skid was doing wheelies trying to lift those 3 skids of sod off...
> 
> I agree with Jon - seeing my 2006 1500 Silverado go down the road last year was one of the best things ever! Even tho that truck never broke or caused a single problem and didnt cost me a penny in repairs other then rebuilding the front cross member LOL, I knew it was only a matter of time before it got expensive real quick!
> 
> P.S. that trailer is offically FOR SALE again...


The goosenecks make it seem light when you're pulling too. Def the way to go. This summer I used my chevy to pull 6 pieces of armour stone and my mini ex at the same time. The mini ex alone is 10 500. Good thing it was a short distance though. I don't think MTO would have been happy.

How much are you lookin to get for the trailer? What axles are under it, I can't see from the pic. Are those duals?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Get the chemicial plows ready everyone. Lots of the C-1 events in the near future.....

As for the little big trucks I love my 1996 Ford L 7000. Has an totally mechanicial P pumped 5.9 Cummins and a six speed trans. Never lets me down other than the stupid juice brakes. Love to find another with a bad body and put a mega cab body on it ....


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;1180794 said:


> I hated whenever that happened. Sitting cranes are big money!


Yes I'm sure it did cost allot. I think the pool mfg covered that tab on that one. I usually do the grading and sodding for them but they were short on mules so I said I'd help. The leisure pools apparently are better built then some of the others. Easier to install does not take allot to level them as I guess the fiberglass is thicker or something I've heard.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Anybody have experience with the PPE xcelerator programmers? I've had one for years in my 05 and loved it. On occasion I have reset mine to stock and programmed the trucks of friends of mine to go out and play with (one of them had too much fun on powerlevel 10 and tore a turbo out!). I have never had a problem.

I've been debating what to use in the 08 so while I was in Quebec over the holidays I set the 05 to stock and told my father to install the program in the 08 (tuner is compatible with either 6.0 or 6.4) He says he couldn't get it to program on his 08 and now it wont program on my 05 either! After being used to having it, the 05 feels like a snail. I didn't think that PPE vinlocked as it has had no troubles going into other trucks. Is there a quick fix for this? or do I need to send it to California to be reflashed?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1180803 said:


> They might not be the biggest thing to be proud of, But the pictures sure brings a smile to your face everytime... This one is on my top 3 favorite pictures of all time...
> 
> Thats atleast 25,000 lbs behind my dirtymax... The skid was doing wheelies trying to lift those 3 skids of sod off...


Ever thought who will pay the bill in case of an accident?


----------



## rooferdave

that pic was taken about 17 years ago, I was moving to England to be the sole U.K. distributer of IKO products (didn't go well) anyway We thought we should bring some shingles as well as all the samples we had. Like an idiot I say to my partner " We should grab like 70 bundles to bring in case we get a quick sale") he agrees and as they put the skid on the truck my heart sank, but there is no time for muliple trips as the caddy and the pick up gotta get loaded in the container with everthing we own and get railed to Montreal that night.

I swear the frame was twisting as I drove that thing, the box wa hitting the cab over bumps I did the math as I was driving and 70 bundles x approx 90pds/ bundle in an s10 works out to a roofer with a lower than average IQ!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

las vegas actually got a trace of snow last night... that was more then I got last night

on edit that was more SNOW then I got last night.


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1180978 said:


> las vegas actually got a trace of snow last night... that was more then I got last night
> 
> on edit that was more SNOW then I got last night.


If you had a busy night why are you complaining about the snow?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

musclecarboy;1180987 said:


> If you had a busy night why are you complaining about the snow?


just thought it was funny when I wrote it.

ppm - if you think courtice is bad you should check out some parts of port hope-less


----------



## sven_502

MIDTOWNPC;1180999 said:


> just thought it was funny when I wrote it.
> 
> ppm - if you think courtice is bad you should check out some parts of port Dope-less


:laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That's if Port Hope is still here.... aren't they all moving to Cobourg? haha


----------



## CGM Inc.

Didn't find a overloaded truck in my old pics but I found that one 
That was a hell of a fast car back 20 years ago 
2.6l inline 6 with 160 hp and 17' rims on it


----------



## musclecarboy

TWN says 1-3 all week... I'm guessing they have no idea and put that just in case. They had 1-3 for last night and nothing came down, I wonder how it will work for the rest of the week....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think we will have a salting tonight unless you salted the other day, and a heavy salt on Thursday. I don't think the plowable will happen, they seemed to downgrade it.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1181189 said:


> I think we will have a salting tonight unless you salted the other day, and a heavy salt on Thursday. I don't think the plowable will happen, they seemed to downgrade it.


My lots are all clear so I will salt tonight most likely. Wake up at 2 and I go from there.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1180861 said:


> Anybody have experience with the PPE xcelerator programmers? I've had one for years in my 05 and loved it. On occasion I have reset mine to stock and programmed the trucks of friends of mine to go out and play with (one of them had too much fun on powerlevel 10 and tore a turbo out!). I have never had a problem.
> 
> I've been debating what to use in the 08 so while I was in Quebec over the holidays I set the 05 to stock and told my father to install the program in the 08 (tuner is compatible with either 6.0 or 6.4) He says he couldn't get it to program on his 08 and now it wont program on my 05 either! After being used to having it, the 05 feels like a snail. I didn't think that PPE vinlocked as it has had no troubles going into other trucks. Is there a quick fix for this? or do I need to send it to California to be reflashed?


I have a PPE Hot+2 E.T. for my truck... Always run it at level 3, 150hp tune...

I've used it on other trucks to clear the codes twice on my 09 without even setting myn 04back to stock but I've never tuned anyone eles truck with it except for myown 04...

Suppost to be the best duramax tuner besides efi live, and even then, the tunes only as good as the person behind thats making the tune for you...

Got my lift up back up and running today, I quit out a month or two ago and I never really bothered screwing with it too much, the wires on the switch touched some metal where the switch was mounted and it shorted out and poped the fuse, really simple fix...

Has anyone had to replace their speedometer / guage cluster on their chevs? My speedo only works 10% of the time for the past 2 months and the oil pressure works 90% of the time but not all the time... Looks like I'm gonna have to do some reading, I took it out today and looked at the wires and greased em up but I think its the motors for the guages that are crapping out...


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1181220 said:


> I have a PPE Hot+2 E.T. for my truck... Always run it at level 3, 150hp tune...
> 
> I've used it on other trucks to clear the codes twice on my 09 without even setting myn 04back to stock but I've never tuned anyone eles truck with it except for myown 04...
> 
> Suppost to be the best duramax tuner besides efi live, and even then, the tunes only as good as the person behind thats making the tune for you...
> 
> Got my lift up back up and running today, I quit out a month or two ago and I never really bothered screwing with it too much, the wires on the switch touched some metal where the switch was mounted and it shorted out and poped the fuse, really simple fix...
> 
> Has anyone had to replace their speedometer / guage cluster on their chevs? My speedo only works 10% of the time for the past 2 months and the oil pressure works 90% of the time but not all the time... Looks like I'm gonna have to do some reading, I took it out today and looked at the wires and greased em up but I think its the motors for the guages that are crapping out...


Stepper motors in the guages are traditionally crap. I've been lucky and mine are fine, but you will need to replace the motors.

http://www.duramaxforum.com/forum/how-tos-diy-write-ups/36999-how-stepper-motors-repair-replace.html


----------



## TLG99

musclecarboy;1181197 said:


> My lots are all clear so I will salt tonight most likely. Wake up at 2 and I go from there.


I have heard many times, contractors "pre-salting" their lots. How does this work? What if you salt and the 1-3 cms doesn't happen? Do you have "salt in" contracts (this would seem to be a waste of both time and material on my example) or are you charging the customer for this? (customer can't be to happy about this.....some of my "per application" customers dissect their bills the most.)

I can think of a few situations why you can/should pre-salt (flash freeze, followed by snow etc.) but otherwise, seems risky to me.

musclecarboy, not picking on you btw, I have seen 'pre-salting" mentioned by many others (esp. States side), just curious how this works regarding billing.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1181239 said:


> Stepper motors in the guages are traditionally crap. I've been lucky and mine are fine, but you will need to replace the motors.
> 
> http://www.duramaxforum.com/forum/how-tos-diy-write-ups/36999-how-stepper-motors-repair-replace.html


Thanks for that Tom... 

I hope it's just the motors, I dont really care about having the speedo in town here, but if I ever want to take the truck somewhere I'm kinda just going by rpm and I bet I could replace the entire guage cluster for the same price as the speeding ticket I'd get LOL...


----------



## Triple L

TLG99;1181253 said:


> I have heard many times, contractors "pre-salting" their lots. How does this work? What if you salt and the 1-3 cms doesn't happen? Do you have "salt in" contracts (this would seem to be a waste of both time and material on my example) or are you charging the customer for this? (customer can't be to happy about this.....some of my "per application" customers dissect their bills the most.)
> 
> I can think of a few situations why you can/should pre-salt (flash freeze, followed by snow etc.) but otherwise, seems risky to me.
> 
> musclecarboy, not picking on you btw, I have seen 'pre-salting" mentioned by many others (esp. States side), just curious how this works regarding billing.


If you put the salt down and it dosent snow it dosent really matter, as long as its not gonna rain its not like the salts gonna up and walk away.... It'll just chill until the next snow, which you would be hoping is soon cause it kinda looks a bit messy but the contract properties dont really care but the per app ones you'd just tell them the same thing... I dont presalt all that often unless I plan on salting away all the storm kinda like tomarrow a high of 0 I should be able to melt the 5cm were suppost to get in the next 24 hours... I'm nearly all salt in but I still find it cheaper to salt away a small storm then to plow...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We rarely pre-salt, but if we were to on a salt extra contract, we wouldn't bill it as a pre-salt. We are fair, but they would just see a salting on that date that might be a little heavier then a regular salting. Some guys would charge two apps, but I don't think that is fair if you use a heck of alot less your second time out because of the pre-salt. 

On a salt in contract, which most of ours are, we would rarely presalt except for that crazy time you know it will help you, or save alot of ice from forming.

I mostly think of residual, not pre-salting. Some of my guys went out a little early the other day and ended up doing an unnecessary full salt because it was still wet when they went out. Those properties will be charged for that salting, but if we go by them tonight and touch up, they won't be charged. We really try and be fair, and the last thing you want to do is mess up the great salt extra contracts. Everything in our area is going towards salt in, and it gets a bit hard on the pocket book when the rates are not as high as they should be.


----------



## schrader

Triple L;1181220 said:


> I have a PPE Hot+2 E.T. for my truck... Always run it at level 3, 150hp tune...
> 
> I've used it on other trucks to clear the codes twice on my 09 without even setting myn 04back to stock but I've never tuned anyone eles truck with it except for myown 04...
> 
> Suppost to be the best duramax tuner besides efi live, and even then, the tunes only as good as the person behind thats making the tune for you...
> 
> Got my lift up back up and running today, I quit out a month or two ago and I never really bothered screwing with it too much, the wires on the switch touched some metal where the switch was mounted and it shorted out and poped the fuse, really simple fix...
> 
> Has anyone had to replace their speedometer / guage cluster on their chevs? My speedo only works 10% of the time for the past 2 months and the oil pressure works 90% of the time but not all the time... Looks like I'm gonna have to do some reading, I took it out today and looked at the wires and greased em up but I think its the motors for the guages that are crapping out...


Had the same problem with my 05 and half of the lights were burned out, my local shop found a supplier that sell reman units. Don't know the name of the company but it was around $400 installed. The dealer wanted over $600.


----------



## TLG99

Kinda what I expected to hear...you both make good points, I think the "being fair" about it, is the best solution. However, I don't necessarily agree that the salt will do anything, if it is left for a few days, after cars drive all over it. It also has the "greedy contractor" look to it,....people thinking we are gouging them because the lack of snow. 

Most of my contracts are "salt in" but with a maximum and then chargeable after that. I think this is the best solution for everyone.

Customer can budget for their snow service, and will only increase in extreme winters. Benefit to the contractor is obvious, i guess


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

looking back, I wish I had caps, but we couldn't convince PM's to let us. We are very tight with the PM's, but we are going to have to play hardball next time contracts are up and make sure we have some safety net.


----------



## musclecarboy

TLG99;1181253 said:


> I have heard many times, contractors "pre-salting" their lots. How does this work? What if you salt and the 1-3 cms doesn't happen? Do you have "salt in" contracts (this would seem to be a waste of both time and material on my example) or are you charging the customer for this? (customer can't be to happy about this.....some of my "per application" customers dissect their bills the most.)
> 
> I can think of a few situations why you can/should pre-salt (flash freeze, followed by snow etc.) but otherwise, seems risky to me.
> 
> musclecarboy, not picking on you btw, I have seen 'pre-salting" mentioned by many others (esp. States side), just curious how this works regarding billing.


My contract is salt-in and they're pretty picky about the conditions. I rarely pre salt because there isn't much purpose. Triple L and pristine pretty much summed it up.


----------



## CGM Inc.

TLG99;1181281 said:


> Kinda what I expected to hear...you both make good points, I think the "being fair" about it, is the best solution. However, I don't necessarily agree that the salt will do anything, if it is left for a few days, after cars drive all over it. It also has the "greedy contractor" look to it,....people thinking we are gouging them because the lack of snow.
> 
> Most of my contracts are "salt in" but with a maximum and then chargeable after that. I think this is the best solution for everyone.
> 
> Customer can budget for their snow service, and will only increase in extreme winters. Benefit to the contractor is obvious, i guess


Can't see why a client would agree to that since it only protects the contractor. Do you give a discount if you have a below average amount of saltings? That would be the ideal contract IMO.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

btw, they will always think we are the greedy contractor... you can't win, if only they saw the balance sheet.


----------



## CGM Inc.

We work the same way as you do, If we had a bad call we don't charge, we usually never charge 2 saltings a day but there are ways around that, just go out a little later 
I say don't butcher the golden cow when it comes to salt. I guarantee that some of my close competitors salted at least twice more vs us. About 1/3 of our contracts are inclusive rest is per application, that works for me to have coverage on a light or heavy winter. As far as I can tell there has seldom be a winter we did over 30 apps in a season over the last 30 years. If a customer is critical on salt I offer to salt for free after 30 apps but we don't really get questioned often about that.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1181295 said:


> btw, they will always think we are the greedy contractor... you can't win, if only they saw the balance sheet.


That's very true. Labor costs a lot more than it seems. People will say "what do you mean I can't get a raise Jon?? You only pay me $16/hr (example)" but they don't realize they actually cost well over $20/hr.

I love how it's ok for a dentist to charge $1000+ for a visit but "$120/hr FOR A TRUCK AND PLOW?!?!?!". Ridiculous.

I have never understood why it's such a crime to make good money. Money is simply a neutral measure of the value you add to people's life. That's why they don't pay you to play a video game but they pay a lot to create them.


----------



## Triple L

schrader;1181278 said:


> Had the same problem with my 05 and half of the lights were burned out, my local shop found a supplier that sell reman units. Don't know the name of the company but it was around $400 installed. The dealer wanted over $600.


I did some searching, there's a bunch of repair services for $50 but I know I'll get screwed on the shipping, there's also an exchange program for $200-250 but you gotta send your broken one back and still get screwed on the shipping... I think I'm just gonna try doing it myself with the new stepper motors, Taking the cluster out is super easy and how hard could it be to solder in a few motors... Thanks for the help guys, I'll let you know how it goes...


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1181330 said:


> I did some searching, there's a bunch of repair services for $50 but I know I'll get screwed on the shipping, there's also an exchange program for $200-250 but you gotta send your broken one back and still get screwed on the shipping... I think I'm just gonna try doing it myself with the new stepper motors, Taking the cluster out is super easy and how hard could it be to solder in a few motors... Thanks for the help guys, I'll let you know how it goes...


And if it all goes to crap, a new (rebuilt) unit doesn't cost a whole bunch anyways. If you have any cluster lights out, solder in LEDs while you're at it.


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1181330 said:


> I did some searching, there's a bunch of repair services for $50 but I know I'll get screwed on the shipping, there's also an exchange program for $200-250 but you gotta send your broken one back and still get screwed on the shipping... I think I'm just gonna try doing it myself with the new stepper motors, Taking the cluster out is super easy and how hard could it be to solder in a few motors... Thanks for the help guys, I'll let you know how it goes...


Im on my third guage cluster. for a while i was just unplugging it to re set the guages. it got to be annoying and then didnt work at all. then got one from the wreckers and it didnt last that long now i have one from GM... and it kept going down for the first month after it was installed but now its been a year and no issues... so i have no idea what the deal is with these things. if you do the motors yourself let me know how it holds up for you.


----------



## CGM Inc.

PlatinumService;1181348 said:


> Im on my third guage cluster. for a while i was just unplugging it to re set the guages. it got to be annoying and then didnt work at all. then got one from the wreckers and it didnt last that long now i have one from GM... and it kept going down for the first month after it was installed but now its been a year and no issues... so i have no idea what the deal is with these things. if you do the motors yourself let me know how it holds up for you.


we used to make the coils for the stepper motors in my past life. What a pita, I say intermittened conection of the copper wires to the motor. The copper wire is about 1/2 the thickness of a human hair......very fragile 
We made them for TRW and they had the same issues with our coils


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Triple L;1181220 said:


> I have a PPE Hot+2 E.T. for my truck... Always run it at level 3, 150hp tune...
> 
> I've used it on other trucks to clear the codes twice on my 09 without even setting myn 04back to stock but I've never tuned anyone eles truck with it except for myown 04...
> 
> Suppost to be the best duramax tuner besides efi live, and even then, the tunes only as good as the person behind thats making the tune for you...
> 
> Got my lift up back up and running today, I quit out a month or two ago and I never really bothered screwing with it too much, the wires on the switch touched some metal where the switch was mounted and it shorted out and poped the fuse, really simple fix...
> 
> Has anyone had to replace their speedometer / guage cluster on their chevs? My speedo only works 10% of the time for the past 2 months and the oil pressure works 90% of the time but not all the time... Looks like I'm gonna have to do some reading, I took it out today and looked at the wires and greased em up but I think its the motors for the guages that are crapping out...


I had a winter beater cavalier that all the guages went on and the chev I have as well. The tach always works but the speedos die. I've started just using the GPS to tell my speed as all the important guages like temp and oil press work.


----------



## TLG99

Cedar Grounds;1181292 said:


> Can't see why a client would agree to that since it only protects the contractor. Do you give a discount if you have a below average amount of saltings? That would be the ideal contract IMO.


To answer your question..no!

This is how I see it......VERY rough numbers, as I'm not in my office right now.

Having the benefit of keeping records, I know i salted a "123 anywhere ave." 15-20 times a few years, 20-25 times a few heavier years. Their "salt-in" price is based on the average, in this rough ex. 20 apps. per season. It would seem to me that the customer "wins" when I have salted more than 20, and I win when its less. I would start "charging" after app. 25 in this example, because I'm getting financially killed by mother nature. Also, if I have to salt this many "extra" times, so is everyone else......salt shortage now, and when/if you can actually find salt, guess who's's paying 10% or more for it. I think this is the fairest way to do things for ALL involved.

Sorry, have to check out for a bit........Go Canada Go!tymusic


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1181357 said:


> The copper wire is about 1/2 the thickness of a human hair......very fragile


Wow thats crazy! Nice to know...  I'm surprised this topic is soo common for everyone...



R.G.PEEL;1181358 said:


> I had a winter beater cavalier that all the guages went on and the chev I have as well. The tach always works but the speedos die. I've started just using the GPS to tell my speed as all the important guages like temp and oil press work.


I found some stepper motors on ebay, they're only $7 a piece... I'm gonna order up 3, Even if I screw everything up its not like im really out anymoney... Does anyone else need any? Only problem is I bet they'll take a while to get here, wishfull thinking would be they'd be in before the LO show but I wouldnt plan on it...


----------



## PlatinumService

Cedar Grounds;1181357 said:


> we used to make the coils for the stepper motors in my past life. What a pita, I say intermittened conection of the copper wires to the motor. The copper wire is about 1/2 the thickness of a human hair......very fragile
> We made them for TRW and they had the same issues with our coils


so you figured running a snowplow operation was less stressful than dealing with the wire that was 1/2 the thickness of human hair. LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

PlatinumService;1181389 said:


> so you figured running a snowplow operation was less stressful than dealing with the wire that was 1/2 the thickness of human hair. LOL


Dealing with OEM's makes snow plowing very relaxing in comparison! 
I have been on call 24/7 if **** hit the fan not just 4 month out of the year


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hey chad, I thought of another plan, just ignore it, chev's can't break the speed limit anyways, especially overloaded!

Jokes, I don't wanna go down that road again tonight.

I downloaded the most current version of the program from PPE onto my tuner and tried again. This time it programmed the 08 perfectly. It took off like a scared rabbit, smokey duals and all. I successfully removed the tune from that truck again and tried to reinstall in the 05 that has had it all along. No success. It does the first progress bar where it says 'reading engine' and then when it gets to the stage where I click 'Install download' it pulls up another progress bar which stays at zero, without letting me select the tune level. WTF?? As much as I like the ford diesels when they're tuned, I think I get more HP out of my bike when the setting is stock.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1181397 said:


> I think I get more HP out of my bike when the setting is stock.


HAHAHAHAHAHA That just made my night  

You ford guys are a funny breed

I dont know what to say, touch wood, myns worked great and I've never had a problem


----------



## PlatinumService

R.G.PEEL;1181397 said:


> Hey chad, I thought of another plan, just ignore it, chev's can't break the speed limit anyways, especially overloaded!
> .


easy killer..... dont make chad repost the ford vs chev dually article again


----------



## heather lawn spray

We use pre-salting for forecasted ice storms. If we know ice is coming and don't want to get caught in the middle of it with a heavy loaded salt truck, we go out ahead of the storm, salt and get the H3ll out of the way. After the city has done it's salting we'll go out and touch up the lots. Most of our salting is included with the flat price per season, so it's 'our' salt to waste or not..


----------



## R.G.PEEL

No worries platinum, I've read the article. I just like to throw gas on a spark sometimes just to see what blows up out of it.

I prefer to drive the Fords, but all teasing aside the chev that we have plows across the street from the ford for the same amount of money/hr. At the end of the day that's what counts. I'd drive my girlfriend's sunfire if I could charge the hourly rates I get on either the Ford or chev pickups.


----------



## PlatinumService

R.G.PEEL;1181449 said:


> I'd drive my girlfriend's sunfire if I could charge the hourly rates I get on either the Ford or chev pickups.


 Im more of a truck guy myself. thats why i buy GM's


----------



## CGM Inc.

What I used to do 




24000 rpm coil winding on a ATS winder
http://www.youtube.com/user/shablack3#p/u/0/ybFajXQHdr4
perfect layer winding for fuel injectors on a Marsilli winder


----------



## JD Dave

Anti-icing (the proper term for presalting) helps you do alot more spreading with alot less equipment. That's basically the only reason I can spread the salt I do with 2 trucks. To me it also controls my liability on the property better. When you show a lawyer that you anti-iced a parking lot well before a storm even started how could you possibly do a better job. Generally your rate will be 1/3-1/2 your normal rate so the salt won't be an eye sore if it doesn't snow. If we are 100% sure of a daytime snowfall we will put down a full rate of salt early morning maybe not the entire parking lot but at least on the parking lines as we can come back and do drive lanes at any time.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1178961 said:


> LOL duramin.... You look for every chance to sneak a jab in ehh? . My brother is looking for a truck... How much does he want? I'm afraid he would get himself in trouble with that LOL


I'm looking to get rid of my 02 crew cab in the next month. It has 210k on it. I was wanting 15k for the truck setup with a Boss harness or 14k without. It pretty well loaded except for Nav and Sunroof. It has 4 corner strobes and it has never had a tuner on it for it's entire life. The truck is completly stock.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1181496 said:


> I'm looking to get rid of my 02 crew cab in the next month. It has 210k on it. I was wanting 15k for the truck setup with a Boss harness or 14k without. It pretty well loaded except for Nav and Sunroof. It has 4 corner strobes and it has never had a tuner on it for it's entire life. The truck is completly stock.


He won't plow. That truck might be the best bet for him. I will let him know, he's working out of town this week.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1181499 said:


> He won't plow. That truck might be the best bet for him. I will let him know, he's working out of town this week.


I thought you might be able to talk him into just having his truck as backup. Let me know.


----------



## DeVries

Cedar Grounds;1181480 said:


> What I used to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24000 rpm coil winding on a ATS winder
> http://www.youtube.com/user/shablack3#p/u/0/ybFajXQHdr4
> perfect layer winding for fuel injectors on a Marsilli winder


I can see why you used to do that, wow talk about boring


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1181507 said:


> I can see why you used to do that, wow talk about boring


Was in maintenance and setup when I started....16 years later I was the VP in Canada prsport
I couldn't do a job like that everyday doing the same thing


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1181503 said:


> I thought you might be able to talk him into just having his truck as backup. Let me know.


Good point. He's 18 and still only has his G1 license. I think he qualifies to take the G2 test late feb/early march but I'll ask again. For years he said "I have no use for my license because I don't have a car" now he needs a car and has no license:laughing: Idiot!


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1181511 said:


> Was in maintenance and setup when I started....16 years later I was the VP in Canada prsport
> I couldn't do a job like that everyday doing the same thing


Pretty cool how they wrap the copper. You can find anything on Youtube eh?


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1181524 said:


> Pretty cool how they wrap the copper. You can find anything on Youtube eh?


These are movies out of my old plant, I just uploaded them! That is my account, you can also see my Dodge in it Thumbs Up


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;1181484 said:


> Anti-icing (the proper term for presalting) helps you do alot more spreading with alot less equipment. That's basically the only reason I can spread the salt I do with 2 trucks. To me it also controls my liability on the property better. When you show a lawyer that you anti-iced a parking lot well before a storm even started how could you possibly do a better job. Generally your rate will be 1/3-1/2 your normal rate so the salt won't be an eye sore if it doesn't snow. If we are 100% sure of a daytime snowfall we will put down a full rate of salt early morning maybe not the entire parking lot but at least on the parking lines as we can come back and do drive lanes at any time.


You don't find you have alot more slush this way? Daytime snow is a disaster period! But I find I get more complaints with the slush, then if we do our best to contain plow and salt behind. I guess it all depends on the amount, but yeah, my thoughts on that sort of pre-salt... I mean anti-icing! I completely agree with the liability aspect, I just hate plowing slush.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1181528 said:


> You don't find you have alot more slush this way? Daytime snow is a disaster period! But I find I get more complaints with the slush, then if we do our best to contain plow and salt behind. I guess it all depends on the amount, but yeah, my thoughts on that sort of pre-salt... I mean anti-icing! I completely agree with the liability aspect, I just hate plowing slush.


Pretty hard for you guys to anti-ice when your spreader is either wide open or off.Thumbs Up


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1181531 said:


> Pretty hard for you guys to anti-ice when your spreader is either wide open or off.Thumbs Up


Just drive faster


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1181531 said:


> Pretty hard for you guys to anti-ice when your spreader is either wide open or off.Thumbs Up


 we did spread about 5 tons the other night to anti ice for today lol...and make sure the standing water doesn't freez up.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hey, we have 5 that are variable now!

Funny you say drive faster, that is what we do with the downeasters!


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1181551 said:


> hey, we have 5 that are variable now!
> 
> Funny you say drive faster, that is what we do with the downeasters!


I subbed for you a couple years ago Jon, don't you remember? I know all your tricks


----------



## DeVries

Cedar Grounds;1181527 said:


> These are movies out of my old plant, I just uploaded them! That is my account, you can also see my Dodge in it Thumbs Up


The dually burnout was pretty cool.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1181580 said:


> The dually burnout was pretty cool.


That is a Moderator from Dodgetalk.com RAM3500dually or Carl


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1181551 said:


> hey, we have 5 that are variable now!
> 
> Funny you say drive faster, that is what we do with the downeasters!


Well you didn't 3 months ago. Things will last longer when not going wide open also.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, 3 months ago we had money in the bank! Those days are long gone!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1181613 said:


> haha, 3 months ago we had money in the bank! Those days are long gone!


I thought your contracts are bascally all inclusive your bank account should have a couple extra zero's on it after the light year we've had so far.


----------



## cet

Any body watch the Junior game.tymusic


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We still did a decent amount of salting, and we don't get paid enough, lowballing scum that we are!


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1181620 said:


> I thought your contracts are bascally all inclusive your bank account should have a couple extra zero's on it after the light year we've had so far.


I think Jon's one of those rich guys that cries broke.lol Means I'll end up working for him.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1181633 said:


> Any body watch the Junior game.tymusic


Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I just saw the Mike Rowe ford endorsement vids. Ford should be ashamed of themselves. in some of the vids you can actually see the chev and dodge at cruising rpm on their tachs even though the sound of a revving engine is heard. The ford however is running wide open. I hate when companies do comparisons like this. And it appears to be popular these days. If you're gonna come up and play the who's is bigger game, play it fair!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Illegal in Germany to mention comp in commercials!


----------



## rooferdave

should have just given up and had a tranny shop fix my 94...on the 3rd tranny now and it was for a diesel...knew the torque converter would not work but just found out valve body is different as well as the shift shaft is too long, just got in and new valve body is almost done, mechanic will be done in a few hours just in time for us to roll at 3 a.m. Watch after all this the snow will miss us... nite all


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Mr.Markus;1181645 said:


> I think Jon's one of those rich guys that cries broke.lol Means I'll end up working for him.


haha, always hiring!


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1181698 said:


> haha, always hiring!


To who's attention do I send my resume you or Adam?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

sorry! The position has been filled!


----------



## snowman4

Sounds like speedometer is a common problem. I have been driving around in my 04 Sierra 1500 without one for the past year. There was a recall but by the time I found out I was past the km they were accepting. Since they know it is defective I am trying to at least fight them for parts. Let's see how this goes!


----------



## Alpha Property

"server busy" at 3:15am.... must be lots of people up with only a super light dusting/ trace like me here in Niagara Falls


----------



## rooferdave

snowman4;1181869 said:


> Sounds like speedometer is a common problem. I have been driving around in my 04 Sierra 1500 without one for the past year. There was a recall but by the time I found out I was past the km they were accepting. Since they know it is defective I am trying to at least fight them for parts. Let's see how this goes!


what km are they accepting? my 03 crapped out at160 km and now I am at 180
I just remember 100kmh = 2500rpmprobably been 2 years now I think about it


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Looks like another round of salting...


----------



## rooferdave

Triple L;1181385 said:


> Wow thats crazy! Nice to know...  I'm surprised this topic is soo common for everyone...
> 
> I found some stepper motors on ebay, they're only $7 a piece... I'm gonna order up 3, Even if I screw everything up its not like im really out anymoney... Does anyone else need any? Only problem is I bet they'll take a while to get here, wishfull thinking would be they'd be in before the LO show but I wouldnt plan on it...


as I said above my speedo does not work, same as my gear select lights, put me in for the motors please I will give you cash at the show....on that note I have a guy at my shop who fixes circuit boards, plow joysticks for me and also arcade games and such, he could solder the wires in for us very inexpensively while you wait, in the altenative we can use mine as the guinea pig!


----------



## rooferdave

got the call...."A scraping I will go" A scraping I will go!" Hi ho a merry oh, a scraping I will go! (too much coffee I think)


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

rooferdave;1181888 said:


> got the call...."A scraping I will go" A scraping I will go!" Hi ho a merry oh, a scraping I will go! (too much coffee I think)


Scraping? How much are you scraping?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just got home. Went salting at 11 30, finished my route in record time which is bad as I'm hourly. Salted another route out in scarlem and then started the skidsteers to make sure nobody ****** with them and killed their batteries like the last time they sat for a while. No point going to sleep now, might as well wait for the rest of the business world to wake up so I can go do some work.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Did a good salting.... the boys who outbid me on the municipal bid were scraping a 1/2 inch on a 3 inch trigger .... also scraping their schools which were bid on 2 inch trigger. I guess a little snow gets them excited.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Betcha JDDAVE fired up his Deeres this morning.


----------



## Triple L

JohnnyRoyale;1181906 said:


> Betcha JDDAVE fired up his Deeres this morning.


LOL, ya maby the one that loads salt...


----------



## Triple L

rooferdave;1181885 said:


> as I said above my speedo does not work, same as my gear select lights, put me in for the motors please I will give you cash at the show....on that note I have a guy at my shop who fixes circuit boards, plow joysticks for me and also arcade games and such, he could solder the wires in for us very inexpensively while you wait, in the altenative we can use mine as the guinea pig!


How many do you want?

My truck only has 105,000 km on it but its up to nearly 3,000 hours now and it stopped working... What pisses me off is the odometer still works, if that didnt work I'd never fix it LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1181919 said:


> How many do you want?
> 
> My truck only has 105,000 km on it but its up to nearly 3,000 hours now and it stopped working... What pisses me off is the odometer still works, if that didnt work I'd never fix it LOL


I wouldn't worry about fixing it unless your worried about getting tickets for going way under the speed limit. You should reall just put a SMV sign on the back of truck. Lol


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1181919 said:


> . What pisses me off is the odometer still works, if that didnt work I'd never fix it LOL


LOL that was my first reaction when mine went as well


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1181918 said:


> LOL, ya maby the one that loads salt...


 yep. And we fired the others up last week. Everything seems fine sittng for 2-3 weeks but after that its a crap shoot if they'll start.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1182033 said:


> I wouldn't worry about fixing it unless your worried about getting tickets for going way under the speed limit. You should reall just put a SMV sign on the back of truck. Lol


Doesn't the next generation ebling just fold up into one.lol


----------



## CGM Inc.

Everything worked out as planed for us. Was nice and easy this time around.


----------



## A Man

JD Dave;1182033 said:


> I wouldn't worry about fixing it unless your worried about getting tickets for going way under the speed limit. You should reall just put a SMV sign on the back of truck. Lol


I am now cleaning up the coffee that just came out of my nose after reading that.
That's some funny *****.


----------



## JD Dave

A Man;1182161 said:


> I am now cleaning up the coffee that just came out of my nose after reading that.
> That's some funny *****.


I laughed pretty good when I was typing it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, he is just concerned about his insurance rates!

We had a nice salting everywhere. Little bit tight for time though. We should have gone out at 2 and didn't go till 4 because I didn't think there was going to be much. That little bit of traffic at 6 messes the timing up!


----------



## CGM Inc.

I went out at 4.30 
Called the second Guy in for 5, we did only industrials since all our Condo's where OK from anti-icing on the weekend. Worked out perfect! Was a little concerned but everything is bare, sun and rising temp's helped a lot! Don't think to many went out sooner since there wasn't anything or much b4 that time


----------



## Mr.Markus

We're getting a good dump on now, had to put my boots on to go get the mail, might actually get a scrape out of this one. Thumbs Up


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am worried that this 1-3 might be more then that... we have a salting touch up tonight for sure...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Weather Network shows the WN symbol for Erin... they must be unsure.


----------



## PlatinumService

wife just called and asked if it was snowing up here. apparently her drive from markham through newmarket has been a white one


----------



## PlatinumService

Pristine PM ltd;1182579 said:


> Weather Network shows the WN symbol for Erin... they must be unsure.


they have that for keswick all the time as well


----------



## ff1221

Had 3 inches overnight, went out cleaned everything up, came home and had a 1hr nap and woke up to another 3 inches


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1182579 said:


> Weather Network shows the WN symbol for Erin... they must be unsure.


Glad I don't pay for their commercial forecast services.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

we are going to head out at Midnight and touch up things.


----------



## PlatinumService

since my last post i got an inch of fluffy snow. i have a plowable event now


----------



## JD Dave

We went out a 3am. Hardly anything but we salted everything anyways. When there calling for snow all week I'd rather have some residue. The temps were perfect for the salt to work.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, temps were nice. We actually got an inch this morning where there had never been salt. I was surprised by that. 

I was thinking about what you said about the need for pre-salting and how you couldn't do your route in a timely manner if you didn't, and I think this morning was the perfect example of that for us and how pre-salting does make alot of sense for everyone with these little bits that you know are coming.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1182687 said:


> We went out a 3am. Hardly anything but we salted everything anyways. When there calling for snow all week I'd rather have some residue. The temps were perfect for the salt to work.


I double guessed myself with all the guys out here blading it off and me running around without my plow... salting. Made my self proud to see black pavement all day.

Good couple of inches here, definitely a plowable event tonight.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

really? WN really is looking stupid on this one for you.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1182706 said:


> I double guessed myself with all the guys out here blading it off and me running around without my plow... salting. Made my self proud to see black pavement all day.
> 
> Good couple of inches here, definitely a plowable event tonight.


It's snowing a little bit at my house, don't think it is where I plow though.


----------



## Ukisuperstar

JD Dave;1182723 said:


> It's snowing a little bit at my house, don't think it is where I plow though.


Not a snowflake insight..im right around the corner from rockwood


----------



## TLG99

Pristine PM ltd;1182256 said:


> We had a nice salting everywhere. Little bit tight for time though. We should have gone out at 2 and didn't go till 4 because I didn't think there was going to be much. That little bit of traffic at 6 messes the timing up!


Same story for us this morning, right down to the timing mistake. Scrambled a bit to get priority places done, then everything else. Truthfully, most of the accumulating snow fall after 4am here and yeah, productivity slows considerably come 6am. People leaving for work, pedestrians on the side-walks etc.

I actually got a complaint today. Resident of a condo called the PM to ask why we had not been to the property yet..(called at 8:30am,...it was one of our last places, arrived at 8:45) Thought that was a bit weird, we only got 3cm's or so, and not really slippery, flat property. Greasy maybe, but no ice.

First snow related complaint in years,..... people just wanting to see their "condo fees" in action sooner???.....with the lack of snow around here so far, I can understand,.......sort of,lol.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

wow! You are lucky to have that as your first complaint in years. We get silly complaints all the time. Even today. Bins for Green and Garbage were on sidewalks at a site I salt. I didn't worry, just salted and figured mother nature would work things out. 2pm, get a complaint that we missed the sidewalk... whoa??? Went back, 95% perfect, 5% where the bins were and a few people that shoveled out their driveways and literally left a small pile on the sidewalks. You can't win.

That is my biggest pet peeve. If I just salted the road... please don't push out your driveway onto it....


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1182687 said:


> We went out a 3am. Hardly anything but we salted everything anyways. When there calling for snow all week I'd rather have some residue. The temps were perfect for the salt to work.


Great minds must think alike LOL
I was out and 3:00 also and was done my 3d round of site checks around 6:30... Everything looked awesome... I wouldn't worry too much guys, even clintar didn't start rolling till after 4:30 around here and fairview mall hadn't been touched at 7:00am so A LOT of guys dropped the ball today!


----------



## TLG99

Yeah, our mutual employee, haha.....always comments on the lack of complaints we get. He always mentions how picky the customers in the GTA were and would complain about anything, and based on your example, I would tend to agree. Not sure if I could handle too many complaints like that.

People shovelling their drive-ways on the road, after we plow and salt!!!...drives me crazy. Put it on your grass, we have had next to zero snow....tons of room for them.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1182702 said:


> Yeah, temps were nice. We actually got an inch this morning where there had never been salt. I was surprised by that.
> 
> I was thinking about what you said about the need for pre-salting and how you couldn't do your route in a timely manner if you didn't, and I think this morning was the perfect example of that for us and how pre-salting does make alot of sense for everyone with these little bits that you know are coming.


I couldn't agree more, we had most stuff pre salted and let me tell you, there was a huge difference between the spots that were pretreated and the ones that were not... On little snowfalls like this pretreating gives u a lot more time to drop down some tonnage with far less equipment then should be needed


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

and a bit less tonnage!


----------



## TLG99

After my pre-salting lesson from the other day, I agree this was a perfect event for it. Snow fell slowly and had little texture to it, would have melted on contact.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

TLG99;1182805 said:


> Yeah, our mutual employee, haha.....always comments on the lack of complaints we get. He always mentions how picky the customers in the GTA were and would complain about anything, and based on your example, I would tend to agree. Not sure if I could handle too many complaints like that.
> 
> People shovelling their drive-ways on the road, after we plow and salt!!!...drives me crazy. Put it on your grass, we have had next to zero snow....tons of room for them.


Yeah, we have certain communities that drive us nuts. Complain about anything. 
We have a 24hour stores, always cars, parked stupidly, doesn't matter how good a job you do, always complain. We have some downtown condos that call us at midnight or shift change to ask what time we will be there.... every time without fail. They are covering their as s.

Ah the fun!


----------



## JD Dave

Ukisuperstar;1182728 said:


> Not a snowflake insight..im right around the corner from rockwood


Thanks for the update.


----------



## TLG99

Jon, still trying to figure you out,lol............an ambitious business person or a glutton for punishment, haha!

I'm guessing,...more of the first, but probably a little of both, right!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1182831 said:


> and a bit less tonnage!


You actually do use less salt and you get a better spread pattern on bigger lots. We didn't start anti-icing untill about 2000. DKG and the contractor he worked for did alot of it and I thought they were nuts we only really had the one mall at the time so time wasn't as issue. As you get bigger and realize the true cost of equipment anti-icing really make sence. For you guys that presalt do you presleep and preplow before the storm?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1182810 said:


> I couldn't agree more, we had most stuff pre salted and let me tell you, there was a huge difference between the spots that were pretreated and the ones that were not... On little snowfalls like this pretreating gives u a lot more time to drop down some tonnage with far less equipment then should be needed


If clients only could understand the concept and that we are not out to shaft them! It is 100% safer for everyone period!
My Guys even question me if I want to go out early to be safe.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1182883 said:


> If clients only could understand the concept and that we are not out to shaft them! It is 100% safer for everyone period!


The problem is most clients still get shafted. How can companies spread salt for 100-$120 when most of the salt places sell it for $100. I know you buy direct but most don't. The new job I got the client had been getting billed 6 ton of salt/application for the last 20 years and it's only a 3 acre job. They said if I could charge them for 4 ton I could have the job. The best part the other contractor had a 6 ton min even for site checks. I want to make money but I need to sleep at night also. Most times I'm lucky to drop a ton at that site. Plow for nothing and screw them on the salt seems to be the trend for the last 20 years, that's why most places want everything included now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1182720 said:



> really? WN really is looking stupid on this one for you.


Can't trust them for our area ever. Erin is a little micro climate. When I worked in Toronto, Miss. We saw a definite change between King and Mayfield in weather paterns. Almost like the snow is afraid of something in that area. EC weather radar looks like it's done for now.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1182905 said:


> Can't trust them for our area ever. Erin is a little micro climate. When I worked in Toronto, Miss. We saw a definite change between King and Mayfield in weather paterns. Almost like the snow is afraid of something in that area. EC weather radar looks like it's done for now.


The 401, Steeles and Hwy 7 seem to be other climate change lines also. Erin is a special place with special people for sure.


----------



## greywynd

Sunday night/Monday am it was interesting, driving from Newmarket south, things were clear at Aurora, fairly heavy flurries at Bloomington and Stouffville Road, (pavement was snow covered except for the tracks), and clear again by Elgin Mills. Certainly makes things interesting when trying to figure out what is going on weather wise etc!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

all this presalting / anti icing talk... 

you guys are doing this with all in customers or customers that are paying per time/salt ? I would think it would be hard to educate the customer about anti icing and how the temp and sun play into effect especially when others around you may not be doing it.


----------



## goel

Mr.Markus;1182905 said:


> Can't trust them for our area ever. Erin is a little micro climate. When I worked in Toronto, Miss. We saw a definite change between King and Mayfield in weather paterns. Almost like the snow is afraid of something in that area. EC weather radar looks like it's done for now.


We used to live in Erin, it is definately a special place....(for Weather also)


----------



## goel

Isn't the hardest thing our industry (and most others) has to do is continuously education of customers? 

It's not easy, and not everyone gets it - but the bell curve catches up sooner or later

Continuously


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1183022 said:


> all this presalting / anti icing talk...
> 
> you guys are doing this with all in customers or customers that are paying per time/salt ? I would think it would be hard to educate the customer about anti icing and how the temp and sun play into effect especially when others around you may not be doing it.


Same service to all, I want to be safe and sleep at night.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1182899 said:


> The problem is most clients still get shafted. How can companies spread salt for 100-$120 when most of the salt places sell it for $100. I know you buy direct but most don't. The new job I got the client had been getting billed 6 ton of salt/application for the last 20 years and it's only a 3 acre job. They said if I could charge them for 4 ton I could have the job. The best part the other contractor had a 6 ton min even for site checks. I want to make money but I need to sleep at night also. Most times I'm lucky to drop a ton at that site. Plow for nothing and screw them on the salt seems to be the trend for the last 20 years, that's why most places want everything included now.


Do I know the Guy who charged 6 tons?


----------



## musclecarboy

Went out at 6:30 and hammered salt down. I slept thru my alarm, pretty pissed. I rushed like mad and was heading to my last place at 8:30 and got pulled over for making a turn where you can't from 7-9am. Ended up with 11 tickets by the end of it. No complaints from the clients so I guess it worked out. All my places are clear still, salt held up well. I hope it doesn't snow overnight!


----------



## goel

musclecarboy;1183123 said:


> Went out at 6:30 and hammered salt down. I slept thru my alarm, pretty pissed. I rushed like mad and was heading to my last place at 8:30 and got pulled over for making a turn where you can't from 7-9am. Ended up with 11 tickets by the end of it. No complaints from the clients so I guess it worked out. All my places are clear still, salt held up well. I hope it doesn't snow overnight!


Don't tease us, list the 11 tickets.....


----------



## greywynd

Yea, there's got to be a good story behind this one!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Heads up, every cop in markham is hunting salters tonight. I'm out salting but won't take long. If any of you get in these panic salt runs like this morning call me ill help out. I'm not shy to ask for help so don't be shy to ask me. 647 225 9170.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Just got in from Touch ups to full saltings. Odd bit of snow.

I agree with Dave, guys had it to good for to long that it kinda collapsed, so now we have to work in a new all in industry. Sounds fine on paper, but then that all in price doesn't change much over time and expenses go up. Sometimes you just screw up as well and don't realize that a place you would have bet good money would only take a yard a salting takes 2.5 Think of the cost of the extra 45 yards over the season on a all-in contract.... we have a few sites that drift like crazy, or have downspouts that magically create water and therefore ice all the time.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

R.G.PEEL;1183202 said:


> Heads up, every cop in markham is hunting salters tonight. I'm out salting but won't take long. If any of you get in these panic salt runs like this morning call me ill help out. I'm not shy to ask for help so don't be shy to ask me. 647 225 9170.


They weighing them? I saw a couple rides tonight, and heard they are blitzing insurance papers for some reason.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1183205 said:


> They weighing them? I saw a couple rides tonight, and heard they are blitzing insurance papers for some reason.


We got stopped and ticketed, Guy couldn't find the slip


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1183203 said:


> Just got in from Touch ups to full saltings. Odd bit of snow.
> .


bit in Brampton, all Meadowvale and nothing in Oakville. Quiet a view out here spreading.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

NOt roadside weighing but I'm sure they'll get the guys dragging bumpers to go to scales. Checking straps stickers and safety stuff looks like I've passed 8 guys with cops cirling the trucks. Don't want anyone getting caught bending the rules. When they do targeted blitzes they make some silly charges. Ill be done salting by 330 or 4.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1182899 said:


> The problem is most clients still get shafted. How can companies spread salt for 100-$120 when most of the salt places sell it for $100. I know you buy direct but most don't. The new job I got the client had been getting billed 6 ton of salt/application for the last 20 years and it's only a 3 acre job. They said if I could charge them for 4 ton I could have the job. The best part the other contractor had a 6 ton min even for site checks. I want to make money but I need to sleep at night also. Most times I'm lucky to drop a ton at that site. Plow for nothing and screw them on the salt seems to be the trend for the last 20 years, that's why most places want everything included now.


6 ton minimum for site checks! Our site checks are included and if we're spot salting runnoff and bird baths we dont charge them but they are made aware it was done in their bi-weekly report.

What are you charging for a spread ton Dave?



goel;1183161 said:


> Don't tease us, list the 11 tickets.....


That sucks!


----------



## RAZOR

They were calling for 1 cm overnight we got 15 + cms and it is still coming down good. I'll grab a bit of sleep and head back out.


----------



## rooferdave

Triple L;1181919 said:


> How many do you want?
> 
> My truck only has 105,000 km on it but its up to nearly 3,000 hours now and it stopped working... What pisses me off is the odometer still works, if that didnt work I'd never fix it LOL


this is gonna sound silly but how many motors does it take? Anyhow order me enough to fix 2 trucks please


----------



## rooferdave

JohnnyRoyale;1181895 said:


> Scraping? How much are you scraping?


we had 3-4 cms in scarlem, I was doing site checks and scraping b4 the salters when I could get there first, also all of my personal sites are salt by client request only with a 4cm trigger but I always show up under the trigger, seeing as most my personal stuff is in a 1 square km area its never a drama, and its gives everyone that warm fuzzy feeling


----------



## CGM Inc.

rooferdave;1183318 said:


> this is gonna sound silly but how many motors does it take? Anyhow order me enough to fix 2 trucks please


1 per instrument on the cluster


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1183290 said:


> 6 ton minimum for site checks! Our site checks are included and if we're spot salting runnoff and bird baths we dont charge them but they are made aware it was done in their bi-weekly report.
> 
> What are you charging for a spread ton Dave?


120$ per ton around here +/- a little and a 2 ton minimum which really doesn't work on smaller places. I have seen quotes up to 155$ a ton.


----------



## rooferdave

the only things that do not work are the drive selecter (bulb) and speedo


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1183069 said:


> Do I know the Guy who charged 6 tons?


No different guy but the guy you know bills out 6 ton for a 4.5 acre plaza at $125/ton. They are pretty cheap on the plowing as you know. 


JohnnyRoyale;1183290 said:


> 6 ton minimum for site checks! Our site checks are included and if we're spot salting runnoff and bird baths we dont charge them but they are made aware it was done in their bi-weekly report.
> 
> What are you charging for a spread ton Dave?


We don't charge for site checks but we do have a 1/2 ton minimum so if we turn it on we charge the 1/2 ton. We charge between $115-$125/ton. I try to be pretty fair on salt as all of our work is very close together and I can run 30-40 ton through 2 trucks in 3 hours.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1183458 said:


> No different guy but the guy you know bills out 6 ton for a 4.5 acre plaza at $125/ton. They are pretty cheap on the plowing as you know.


I don't think I have ever been told we are expensive on plowing on a average size property for us, it is usually when it gets small or large when the price get's out of line. The larger scall should get more competitive next time around and the small stuff I could care less.

Always salt that get's questioned to some extend.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1183458 said:


> No different guy but the guy you know bills out 6 ton for a 4.5 acre plaza at $125/ton.
> 
> I try to be pretty fair on salt as all of our work is very close together and I can run 30-40 ton through 2 trucks in 3 hours.


6 Tons would be a little outrageous..one could probably get away with 2-5 to 3 tons...if they're allowing you to charge them 4 tons you're doing great!!

I try to be fair on our commercial/industrial sites too...I think you have too, or someone else will. We send them a report of conditions after each application as well as a spreadsheet outlining the bill in detail every two weeks with their invoice. I got awarded a nice contract a few years back solely because of the documentation we provide to back up our work. Communication is the key when covering your a$$. Seems like everyone has too nowadays..including the property manager.


----------



## musclecarboy

Illegal turn
No seatbelt
No cvor
No daily inspection
No inspection schedule
Park brake not functioning
Obstruct plate
Obstruct plate
Unsecured load (epoke not tied)
Tires
Brake light (3rd brake light blocked by salter)


----------



## Mr.Markus

Finally... got a full route push and salt in,....... thought I was getting out of practice. Totally uneventful, the way I like it. Now I can pay my tax bill.


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1183627 said:


> Illegal turn
> No seatbelt
> No cvor
> No daily inspection
> No inspection schedule
> Park brake not functioning
> Obstruct plate
> Obstruct plate
> Unsecured load (epoke not tied)
> Tires
> Brake light (3rd brake light blocked by salter)


Ouch! Sorry didn't mean to make you feel bad.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

wow Tom, he threw the book at you. You should be fine it for alot of them except the illegal turn and seatbelt.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1183633 said:


> wow Tom, he threw the book at you. You should be fine it for alot of them except the illegal turn and seatbelt.


He really did. He said "get your papers in order, come to court and I'll drop some of them". The turn I was even making it and said to myself "there will be a cop there", and sure enough there was. I normally wear my seatbelt but I was rushing between sites because it was 8:30.


----------



## greywynd

musclecarboy;1183627 said:


> Illegal turn
> No seatbelt
> No cvor
> No daily inspection
> No inspection schedule
> Park brake not functioning
> Obstruct plate
> Obstruct plate
> Unsecured load (epoke not tied)
> Tires
> Brake light (3rd brake light blocked by salter)


Ok...this raises some questions...what exactly is an 'inspection schedule'?

Daily inspection is a misnomer too, it's a circle check inspection, often referred to as a schedule 'A', and only has to be done when the truck goes out, and once in a 24 hour period. I believe there's something saying that there should be 7 days records available, however, if the truck has been parked for 2 weeks how or why would you inspect it while it's parked anyway?

Plates...he nailed you for both front and rear plates being blocked? Ouch... I often see guys that have moved them to the salter etc, but what's next, are they going to fine if they don't have a light on the salter to light the plate up too?

Tires....well....if they're worn, they're worn.

The third brake light being blocked I would also argue, what happens if you have a truck cap, refrigerator, or any other tall load in a truck? It's also the reason why trucks had to have mirrors on both sides from day one, not like cars, because of the fact that the centre windshield mirror could be blocked with a load in the box.


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1183627 said:


> Illegal turn
> No seatbelt
> No cvor
> No daily inspection
> No inspection schedule
> Park brake not functioning
> Obstruct plate
> Obstruct plate
> Unsecured load (epoke not tied)
> Tires
> Brake light (3rd brake light blocked by salter)


A plow and salt truck with ****** tires.
Sounds like you got lucky and not towed to the yard.


----------



## CGM Inc.

greywynd;1183643 said:


> Daily inspection is a misnomer too, it's a circle check inspection, often referred to as a schedule 'A', and only has to be done when the truck goes out, and once in a 24 hour period. I believe there's something saying that there should be 7 days records available, however, if the truck has been parked for 2 weeks how or why would you inspect it while it's parked anyway?
> 
> .


Has to be done every day when in use once you have non OEM equipment attached to the truck which a plow and salter is.


----------



## greywynd

Cedar Grounds;1183648 said:


> Has to be done every day when in use once you have non OEM equipment attached to the truck which a plow and salter is.


So whether the truck is used or not it is supposed to be inspected? Not trying to be a smart ass, trying to find out.

The only truck I have right now that this stuff applies is an F350 dually, I have a CVOR, do the circle check, (don't do driver's logs as I don't travel outside the 100 mile radius), truck is yellow safety stickered yearly, and I even have a fire extinguisher, flares, reflective triangles, and a first aid kit. (The last four seemed to be a grey area when I asked different people about whether I needed them or not, but I figured wth, if it saves me a fine, and it could come in useful too.)

I buy the inspection books at the local truck dealer, and just leave them in the truck. The guy I plow for though, he has us use printed out sheets, and at the end of the day they go back into the office and get filed in a book. I wonder whether or not this could be an issue if we are to get stopped at some point, as we don't have any records with us in the vehicle.


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1183645 said:


> A plow and salt truck with ****** tires.
> Sounds like you got lucky and not towed to the yard.


The tires were special order. I'm literally standing at the back of the tire shop now watching them do my tires.


----------



## greywynd

Well, I got 'googling' and think I figured it out. Looking on the MTO site, it looks like the inspection 'schedule' is the list of minor and major defects that need to be checked, whereas the actual inspection report is the form that one fills out to state the vehicle is safe.

With the books that I use, it has both in them, but I can see where some of the sheets that guys print out, you may not have the inspection 'schedule' included on the form.

http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/trucks/regulations/daily/page3.shtml


----------



## CGM Inc.

greywynd;1183658 said:


> So whether the truck is used or not it is supposed to be inspected? Not trying to be a smart ass, trying to find out.
> 
> The only truck I have right now that this stuff applies is an F350 dually, I have a CVOR, do the circle check, (don't do driver's logs as I don't travel outside the 100 mile radius), truck is yellow safety stickered yearly, and I even have a fire extinguisher, flares, reflective triangles, and a first aid kit. (The last four seemed to be a grey area when I asked different people about whether I needed them or not, but I figured wth, if it saves me a fine, and it could come in useful too.)
> 
> I buy the inspection books at the local truck dealer, and just leave them in the truck. The guy I plow for though, he has us use printed out sheets, and at the end of the day they go back into the office and get filed in a book. I wonder whether or not this could be an issue if we are to get stopped at some point, as we don't have any records with us in the vehicle.


Only when the truck is driven you need to fill out the report. Our books are carbon copy, original goes in the office and copy stays in the truck for evidence.


----------



## musclecarboy

Where do you get the books? I need some


----------



## CGM Inc.

Ontario Trucking association or 5th wheel


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Those ba$tards especially dont like duallys and 9..5 ft v plows.
They get hand cramps when they pull over F550's-let that be a warning to you Jon. .


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1183749 said:


> Those ba$tards especially dont like duallys and 9..5 ft v plows.
> They get hand cramps when they pull over F550's-let that be a warning to you Jon. .


They didn't even question my Guy in the 6500 GM which is a 1999.
Not a pretty looking truck but everything works, good tires, lights, brakes, etc.
All they asked for is the Insurance slip which was in the glovebox and he couldnt find :realmad:


----------



## greywynd

Any of the truck places will also have those books, I generally pick them (and of lot of my generic parts such as lights, filters etc) at the Freightliner shop here in Ptbo. I've also found the International shops are good too.

The CVOR is a pita to apply for, it all has to go to St. Catherine's. According to some, you aren't even supposed to drive the truck until you have it in hand, the one MTO enforcement officer I talked to said that he would be okay with someone having a copy of the application as an interim thing, but I think it would depend on who stops you that day.

Cedar, if you feel it's worth the time, you could possibly take the insurance slip to court, between it being there and the driver not finding it, and most slips say that it 'should' be carried, not 'must' be carried, you can likely have it thrown out. The thing with that though, is that if that same officer stops the truck in the future, they may look for other things to get even, so it's a tough call.


----------



## cet

Tom you can get the books at office depot. They have a red cover. You need a copy of schedule A in the truck. I dont know why but you need it there, the book isn't good enough.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1183782 said:


> Tom you can get the books at office depot. They have a red cover. You need a copy of schedule A in the truck. I dont know why but you need it there, the book isn't good enough.


The store by my house must not have had them in stock when I went a couple weeks ago, and of course the employees have no idea what they are. I will check again.


----------



## CGM Inc.

greywynd;1183772 said:


> Cedar, if you feel it's worth the time, you could possibly take the insurance slip to court, between it being there and the driver not finding it, and most slips say that it 'should' be carried, not 'must' be carried, you can likely have it thrown out. The thing with that though, is that if that same officer stops the truck in the future, they may look for other things to get even, so it's a tough call.


All good, we presented the slip and the fine got waived.


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1183793 said:


> All good, we presented the slip and the fine got waived.


Yeah they typically don't care about that fine. Come with proof and its gone. Its just cautionary to ensure you have valid insurance.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1183610 said:


> 6 Tons would be a little outrageous..one could probably get away with 2-5 to 3 tons...if they're allowing you to charge them 4 tons you're doing great!!
> 
> I try to be fair on our commercial/industrial sites too...I think you have too, or someone else will. We send them a report of conditions after each application as well as a spreadsheet outlining the bill in detail every two weeks with their invoice. I got awarded a nice contract a few years back solely because of the documentation we provide to back up our work. Communication is the key when covering your a$$. Seems like everyone has too nowadays..including the property manager.


I think most places have a budget and when you stretch things too far then you get into trouble. Most places also manage multiple sites so they have a bit of an idea what is going on. If it's a light month you can bill for the puddles and such, if it's a heavy month your probably better off eating them as well as the extra salt when you decided to melt it off instead of plow. You know how it works.

Most Husky's or any truck stop carries the trip inspection books Tom.


----------



## greywynd

Actually I bet that Woodbine truck centre (just north of the 407 on the west side) would also have them, just north of Salt Depot on 14th if you get your salt there.

Another advantage of getting stuff at the truck places is the extended hours, most will have 'after hours' parts open til 9-10 pm, some are even 24 hours.


----------



## CGM Inc.

greywynd;1183772 said:


> . The thing with that though, is that if that same officer stops the truck in the future, they may look for other things to get even, so it's a tough call.


They threatened us with that a while back! If you fight it we stop you everywhere we see you and write you up for anything we like. :realmad:


----------



## wilkie

Woodbine truck center has the books I get them there. each time you fill it out it is good for a 24 hour period. It must be filled out every time you use the truck even Sunday morning coffee run. You must carry the original valid insurance slip in the vehicle is I think $500.00 fine to not have. Some new laws came into effect Jan 1st the biggest being about tie downs straps and chains. I did a coarse put on by a cop in the fall and we were told they would be hitting us after the new year for this stuff.


----------



## musclecarboy

wilkie;1183920 said:


> Woodbine truck center has the books I get them there. each time you fill it out it is good for a 24 hour period. It must be filled out every time you use the truck even Sunday morning coffee run. You must carry the original valid insurance slip in the vehicle is I think $500.00 fine to not have. Some new laws came into effect Jan 1st the biggest being about tie downs straps and chains. I did a coarse put on by a cop in the fall and we were told they would be hitting us after the new year for this stuff.


Did you go to "driving anonymous" put on by that old guy that looks like the monopoly man?


----------



## coif_kid

Just had to comment. That officer who looks like 'the monopoly man' is absolutely rediculous. He's still getting paid by tax payers and then he stops everyone (myself included), tell you about all the tickets he would give you and then recommends that you come to his class. What crazyness.


----------



## musclecarboy

coif_kid;1184004 said:


> Just had to comment. That officer who looks like 'the monopoly man' is absolutely rediculous. He's still getting paid by tax payers and then he stops everyone (myself included), tell you about all the tickets he would give you and then recommends that you come to his class. What crazyness.


He's done issuing tickets because he's retiring this year and doesn't want court dates past his retirement. I've heard the course is good, especially if you have multi axle trailers, machines, heavy trucks. He always tells me I need a yellow sticker for my 5'x10 utility trailer and has stopped 3 friends that borrowed my trailer and told them the same.


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1184013 said:


> . He always tells me I need a yellow sticker for my 5'x10 utility trailer and has stopped 3 friends that borrowed my trailer and told them the same.


If your truck, trailer and equipment exceed 4500 Kg you do need a yellow sticker for truck and trailer! You can't tow a yellow stickered trailer with a truck that has no yellow sticker!


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1184039 said:


> If your truck, trailer and equipment exceed 4500 Kg you do need a yellow sticker for truck and trailer! You can't tow a yellow stickered trailer with a truck that has no yellow sticker!


I'm not saying he's wrong, but give me an effin break it's only a utility trailer. My dump trailer has a yellow sticker but I just don't use the small one enough to bother getting it stickered. I really need to learn everything for this spring.


----------



## greywynd

musclecarboy;1184053 said:


> I'm not saying he's wrong, but give me an effin break it's only a utility trailer. My dump trailer has a yellow sticker but I just don't use the small one enough to bother getting it stickered. I really need to learn everything for this spring.


That's the thing though, once you have registered your truck for anything over 4500kg, then ANY trailer you tow also has to be safetied, circle check performed, etc. It's a PITA, but technically that is how it is done.

There's a guy local that has a small lawn service, is insured etc, doing everything legit. To avoid the issues like these, he has stayed with a 1/2 ton, and 5x8 trailer. He is up around 4300-4400kgs with some clippings etc and him and his helper loaded up. He's legal, has no circle check to do, no safeties to look after etc. The issue is that it's only possible for certain applications.


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1184053 said:


> I'm not saying he's wrong, but give me an effin break it's only a utility trailer. My dump trailer has a yellow sticker but I just don't use the small one enough to bother getting it stickered. I really need to learn everything for this spring.


We don't have yellow stickers on our single axles either but we should.
Has never been an issue so far.


----------



## Triple L

Tom just out of curosity, what did the $$$ figure come to on all those tickets....


----------



## CGM Inc.

greywynd;1184079 said:


> That's the thing though, once you have registered your truck for anything over 4500kg, then ANY trailer you tow also has to be safetied, circle check performed, etc. It's a PITA, but technically that is how it is done.


I don't think this is 100% correct!
At the end of the day do your best to be legal is all we try. They fine you anyway since MTO and Police operate on different rules, one doesn't care about another. It is to expensive to be 100% compliant as mentioned over and over and over. And even then you get fines for something just to make a point.


----------



## cet

According to the MTO at the last landscape ontario show I went to, the trailer weight is added to the legal sticker weight of the truck once the trailer is over 5000 lbs. I have a few trucks under 4500kg but they all have yellow stickers.


----------



## greywynd

Cedar Grounds;1184178 said:


> I don't think this is 100% correct!
> At the end of the day do your best to be legal is all we try. They fine you anyway since MTO and Police operate on different rules, one doesn't care about another. It is to expensive to be 100% compliant as mentioned over and over and over. And even then you get fines for something just to make a point.


Actually it's not 100% correct, RV trailers are exempt from requiring yellow stickers.

Any truck, or truck/trailer combination that is over 4500kg's require both a CVOR, and also a yellow sticker.

Once a truck is yellow stickered, it requires a daily inspection, which of course means that any trailer hooked to that truck also requires one. I suppose it could be possible to have a light enough trailer with that truck to stay under 4500 kg total weight, if that were the case it may or may not require a yellow sticker, but I'd rather give $100 to a mechanic to safety it than who knows how much to the courts etc for fines and the like.

Not sure if it would apply or not, but some other attachments (tarpots, cement mixers, air compressors) seem to be listed as exempt, but again, as Cedar says, if they decide to make a point, it may still get expensive. Also, any equipment on this stuff (say lights on an air compressor) I would suggest to be kept maintained and working.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1182033 said:


> I wouldn't worry about fixing it unless your worried about getting tickets for going way under the speed limit. You should reall just put a SMV sign on the back of truck. Lol





A Man;1182161 said:


> I am now cleaning up the coffee that just came out of my nose after reading that.
> That's some funny *****.


 HAHAHA you guys are funny 

I drive soo fast my truck thinks it doing about 60km/h even when its sitting still, and IN PARK to top it off HAHAHAHA


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1184305 said:


> HAHAHA you guys are funny
> 
> I drive soo fast my truck thinks it doing about 60km/h even when its sitting still, and IN PARK to top it off HAHAHAHA


Did your speedo freeze when you were on the 401?


----------



## musclecarboy

Is there any comprehensive source of info, other than the monopoly man's course, that I could go to?


----------



## CGM Inc.

greywynd;1184284 said:


> Actually it's not 100% correct, RV trailers are exempt from requiring yellow stickers.
> 
> Any truck, or truck/trailer combination that is over 4500kg's require both a CVOR, and also a yellow sticker.
> 
> Once a truck is yellow stickered, it requires a daily inspection, which of course means that any trailer hooked to that truck also requires one. I suppose it could be possible to have a light enough trailer with that truck to stay under 4500 kg total weight, if that were the case it may or may not require a yellow sticker, but I'd rather give $100 to a mechanic to safety it than who knows how much to the courts etc for fines and the like.
> 
> Not sure if it would apply or not, but some other attachments (tarpots, cement mixers, air compressors) seem to be listed as exempt, but again, as Cedar says, if they decide to make a point, it may still get expensive. Also, any equipment on this stuff (say lights on an air compressor) I would suggest to be kept maintained and working.


Good advice! On a single axle trailer without brakes all you can look for is lights, tires and rust. the 100$ to do the safety realy shouldn't hurt anyone. Our leaf vac is exampt, no plates or anything, not even lights are needed even so I put some on just to make it look correct.
What ever you do with a 3/4 ton truck the 4500kg are a fine line.


----------



## cet

Are RV trailers exempt from a restricted A if they are over 10,000lbs?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The monopoly man got me too this fall. I was pulled over in an '08, with yellow sticker, with CVOR, plate on the back of the salter etc.... as legal as possible. He followed me into Diesel Depot where I was going to pickup my other truck from getting saftied and new yellow and gave me the big lecture. 

I have my A license and transport heavy objects every day that I work. I'm well aware of the MTO laws and have been inspected several times with nothing but a warning once. When this clown pulled me over he was in a police car on taxpayer time promoting his stupid course. He apparently also sells straps as he told me mine were illegal. 

Now I have chokers made of the same material and I have lifted concrete pipes with them and an excavator. I know that these straps are way overkill for the weight they are securing. At the time the salter was empty as well. He gave me the song about how he wasn't going to ticket but could because my straps were illegal. I laughed and asked him why and he told me that the weight needs to be printed into the strap. He then showed me the example he had in his cruiser which he happens to sell and how it was printed in it. I turned my strap over, showed him the silk tag sewn onto it by BRAFASCO stating it had a higher weight rating than the one he had. Beefier ratchets too! He claims they're still not as good because the silk will eventually fade to which I replied "i'll buy more when the time comes." 

He then started pushing his course on me saying I should pay for it and have my guys attend to. I told him that I run my gear right and that I know how to be safe. He responded that I don't have a license plate light on my salter! I still declined his course, but there is quite an intimidation factor when a cop with a gun is telling you that you need to pay him for his course. Its an abuse of his power and it makes all cops look bad which is a shame because the majority are just doing their job which is hard. I don't remember his name but would love to call and report this.

The only way to "be invisible to the police" is to "not run comercial equipment". Next time any of you get a ticket, go up to the next guy you see who checks the weather by looking through his floorboards which are close to the ground because his truck is overloaded. Thank him, he is why these crackdowns are ordered.


----------



## greywynd

cet, that seems to be another grey area. I know a few years ago the weigh scales at North Bay were pulling in large RV trailers, and impounding them until a driver with an A license was available to drive them. This was before the restricted A license became available though. I've had others swear up and down that there's now way that could have been the case. The source though is a long time truck driver that I've known for years, and have no reason to doubt.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Picked up my Rev today and it appears that the issues have been addressed. Many of the components seem to have been reinforced significantly over the first generation. If it breaks again, at least it is heavy enough that if I wait for scrap metal to be high I can get some money towards a blizzard like I used to use!

Stopped at a site this morning to make sure that


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What's the monopoly man's course called? I can't find it online. I remember it is something along the lines of how to drive invisible.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

How to be invisible to the police. Pretty hard to make something that weighs 6 tons invisible to the police!


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1184575 said:


> Picked up my Rev today and it appears that the issues have been addressed. Many of the components seem to have been reinforced significantly over the first generation. If it breaks again, at least it is heavy enough that if I wait for scrap metal to be high I can get some money towards a blizzard like I used to use!
> 
> Stopped at a site this morning to make sure that


Why did you stop using a blizzard in the 1st place that was your 1st mistake.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Grassman09;1184599 said:


> Why did you stop using a blizzard in the 1st place that was your 1st mistake.


When it works it moves significantly more snow. Also more control on where spilloff does and doesn't go. Time will tell if the improvements worked


----------



## Grassman09

So while we are on topic of MTO and trucks and cops and other junk and Alberta Clippers.. 

Can you rent from Ryder or Penski (I would rent from Uhaul but im sure the ministry official would just laugh when I show up to do my test in that and I'd have to do a circle check of what not wrong with it vs what isnt) that does not have air brakes but would be a class "D" truck. Not every truck that qualifys you to have your "D" has air brakes. 

To do my AZ can I use my dump that has air brakes and my equipment trailer that I didn't buy from Miska's junk Trailer sales of Hamilton unlike others... Could I use a truck with a auto trans do to my AZ and or D if I chose to do my D 1st.


----------



## musclecarboy

Grassman09;1184611 said:


> So while we are on topic of MTO and trucks and cops and other junk and Alberta Clippers..
> 
> Can you rent from Ryder or Penski (I would rent from Uhaul but im sure the ministry official would just laugh when I show up to do my test in that and I'd have to do a circle check of what not wrong with it vs what isnt) that does not have air brakes but would be a class "D" truck. Not every truck that qualifys you to have your "D" has air brakes.
> 
> To do my AZ can I use my dump that has air brakes and my equipment trailer that I didn't buy from Miska's junk Trailer sales of Hamilton unlike others... Could I use a truck with a auto trans do to my AZ and or D if I chose to do my D 1st.


The new A requirements are dated to say the least. It needs to be manual trans. Also, it has to be an actual tractor-trailer. You would get restricted A with your dump. It's so dumb, you could drive a Tri-axle dump with one of those huge dump trailers they have and that would NOT qualify for full A. Needs to be 45' trailer minimum.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1184611 said:


> that I didn't buy from Miska's junk Trailer sales of Hamilton unlike others... .


Your loosing business if you keep going like that! Most of what I heared about Miska from you isn't quit true... they have brakes on both axles at least my 5 ton does...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Plus it looks pretty on my truck!


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1184624 said:


> Plus it looks pretty on my truck!


you got to like that look


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1184617 said:


> The new A requirements are dated to say the least. It needs to be manual trans. Also, it has to be an actual tractor-trailer. You would get restricted A with your dump. It's so dumb, you could drive a Tri-axle dump with one of those huge dump trailers they have and that would NOT qualify for full A. Needs to be 45' trailer minimum.


The GVWR on the dump is 28'000 and according to MTO specs if I tow my skid behind it my D is no good. I can buy a trailer with dual bud wheels and electric brakes. Stupid government so hard to understand and you never get a straight answer over the phone.

My bro got his D in vancouver and they marked on his license that he did the test on a auto trans truck. Dont think he cares as he just needs it to drive a fire truck and maybe ill stick him in my dump when he moves back here.


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1184619 said:


> Your loosing business if you keep going like that! Most of what I heared about Miska from you isn't quit true... they have brakes on both axles at least my 5 ton does...


But you are admitting there is some truth to what I say about them?  It just seamed like at the time when I looked for a trailer if you wanted stuff like stronger axles its an up charge, want led lights up charge E rated tires up charge.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

A and D licenses refer solely to the weights involved. As silly as that seems that you could drive a loaded dump truck but not pull a heavy skidsteer on a trailer, some people can't drive with a trailer if their life depended on it. If the rules are still that the truck must be standard they should be changed as a lot of trucks now are automatics. If you need to go drive the test, find a friend with a truck/trailer or else you're stuck with paying a driving school to let you use theirs. Rental places won't give you a truck requiring an A without already having your A to show.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1184647 said:


> But you are admitting there is some truth to what I say about them?  It just seamed like at the time when I looked for a trailer if you wanted stuff like stronger axles its an up charge, want led lights up charge E rated tires up charge.


The thing I dislike the most is the paint but all trailers look like crap after a couple years. The 5 times a year we use it it is just fine.

My Buddy has a A licence if you need to rent a truck to take a driving test.
I will do mine too sometimes soon.


----------



## greywynd

Grassman09;1184633 said:


> The GVWR on the dump is 28'000 and according to MTO specs if I tow my skid behind it my D is no good. I can buy a trailer with dual bud wheels and electric brakes. Stupid government so hard to understand and you never get a straight answer over the phone.
> 
> My bro got his D in vancouver and they marked on his license that he did the test on a auto trans truck. Dont think he cares as he just needs it to drive a fire truck and maybe ill stick him in my dump when he moves back here.


A restricted 'A' would suffice for anything that you can tow behind your dump truck.

As far as getting the Z endorsement, I think the easiest is to take a course, I did mine a year ago at Durham, I think it was $300 for the course. Start Saturday morning, and by Sunday afternoon you've completed the examination.

Forgot to say, that yes, a Ryder or similar can be used for a road test for a D license, the local truck driving school uses them now and then when they are short on vehicles.


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1184649 said:


> A and D licenses refer solely to the weights involved. As silly as that seems that you could drive a loaded dump truck but not pull a heavy skidsteer on a trailer, some people can't drive with a trailer if their life depended on it. If the rules are still that the truck must be standard they should be changed as a lot of trucks now are automatics. If you need to go drive the test, find a friend with a truck/trailer or else you're stuck with paying a driving school to let you use theirs. Rental places won't give you a truck requiring an A without already having your A to show.


I have friends that have there AZ that can rent it for me. Dont think you can rent a "A" class truck. I guess its off to Singh or Kahalsa truck training.. I found it silly that if I have my "B" I can drive a loaded dump truck provided I also have my Z. Half those school bus drivers cant drive a bus never mind a dump truck.



greywynd;1184659 said:


> A restricted 'A' would suffice for anything that you can tow behind your dump truck.
> 
> As far as getting the Z endorsement, I think the easiest is to take a course, I did mine a year ago at Durham, I think it was $300 for the course. Start Saturday morning, and by Sunday afternoon you've completed the examination.
> 
> Forgot to say, that yes, a Ryder or similar can be used for a road test for a D license, the local truck driving school uses them now and then when they are short on vehicles.


Yes I plan to do a weekend course for the air part. But If i have that already on my license and I show up with a truck with juice brakes but class D will they turn me down and say why are you not doing the test on a real truck.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I hate to rip other people's stuff, it's rude. If somebody is happy with their stuff then great. As far as miska goes though: steel is sold by weight. More steel= less money. Miska as well as many other companies manufacturing dump trailers save money by using thinner guage steel on all components. A friend of mine who owns a fab shop told me when looking at a trailer, look at the weight. This is not the only factor, but the one with the most steel is probably the strongest. I have a dump from a company in gormley called R.P trailers. It is custom made and its nothing special to look at, but it's six years old and I unfortunately need to replace the tarp this year. Otherwise still solid as the day it was made. 

If you have a miska, it doesn't break, and it does your work, you win!


----------



## musclecarboy

Problem is I'm pretty sure you can't attach a Z to a restricted A


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1184661 said:


> I hate to rip other people's stuff, it's rude.


He knows me he does the same. Works both ways. I'm sure his Miskas are fine.

I also like to see the bracing underneath for equipment trailers. Some use cheap channel some use I beam some space it closer some further. Canada Trailer or Moritz are good as for Tag trailer I think J.C. Trailer or Markham Trailers is good in Canada or Felling Trailers in the US and maybe Gatormade.



musclecarboy;1184663 said:


> Problem is I'm pretty sure you can't attach a Z to a restricted A


D or A is my only way to go A restricted is kinda useless. I'm cruising for a MTO bruising as it is I think with the Pick up and Towing the skid. Even a dump trailer with gravel or bricks or clay is heavy.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

musclecarboy;1184663 said:


> Problem is I'm pretty sure you can't attach a Z to a restricted A


Yes you can.



Grassman09;1184686 said:


> D or A is my only way to go A restricted is kinda useless.


A Restricted A is what you need unless you decide to drive a transport truck and trailer or a tractor and float. The only thing you will be restricted to drive is a transport truck and trailer combo.

Like others have said you`ll need to do your AZ test in a manual tractor pulling a trailer.

With a Restricted AZ you will be allowed to drive a DZ type truck (with air brakes) and pull a tag along with hydro or air brakes.

There are alot of grey areas around the Restricted AZ. And the wording is a bit confusing too.


----------



## Grassman09

Thx John. I think Danny is tired of me calling him all the time to drive my truck around. But It is nice being chauffeured around for once. 

They don't mention any talk about A restricted in the drivers handbook. 

Do you know If can use my pick up and equipment trailer but it would have to be loaded to do the road test?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Grassman09;1184758 said:


> Thx John. I think Danny is tired of me calling him all the time to drive my truck around. But It is nice being chauffeured around for once.
> 
> They don't mention any talk about A restricted in the drivers handbook.
> 
> Do you know If can use my pick up and equipment trailer but it would have to be loaded to do the road test?


You can as long as it is rated and licensed to pull loads exceeding the G/D class limits. They prefer it to be not loaded when you do the test, just capable.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Grassman09;1184758 said:


> Thx John. I think Danny is tired of me calling him all the time to drive my truck around. But It is nice being chauffeured around for once.
> 
> They don't mention any talk about A restricted in the drivers handbook.
> 
> Do you know If can use my pick up and equipment trailer but it would have to be loaded to do the road test?


Tell Danny he can drive one of my salt trucks if he`s not working full time yet...

You could use a pickup and equipment trailer. I dont think the handbook makes metion of it, its online on the mto.gov.on.ca website somewhere.


----------



## goel

The driver's handbooks are not up to date. It was only mid 2008 they came out with the Restricted. 

Info on the web site will be as up to date as anything.

Glad to have been grandfathered in.

Grassman is that your truck I see sitting on the 401 in the back of the plaza?


----------



## goel

musclecarboy;1183627 said:


> Illegal turn
> No seatbelt
> No cvor
> No daily inspection
> No inspection schedule
> Park brake not functioning
> Obstruct plate
> Obstruct plate
> Unsecured load (epoke not tied)
> Tires
> Brake light (3rd brake light blocked by salter)


I think I would be most concerned with the No CVOR. Not sure if your insurance company will check (depends on the vehicles you insure), but I know mine checks CVOR's on-line to verify we have been good boys - or else they would JACK the rates.


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;1184767 said:


> Tell Danny he can drive one of my salt trucks if he`s not working full time yet...


I told him before, I'll tell him again. I think the wife has him by his Pallones. I'd say driving your internationals has got to be better then driving those sterling's Canada Cartage has him driving. He is expecting a call from the TDL group.


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1184784 said:


> The driver's handbooks are not up to date. It was only mid 2008 they came out with the Restricted.
> 
> Info on the web site will be as up to date as anything.
> 
> Glad to have been grandfathered in.
> 
> Grassman is that your truck I see sitting on the 401 in the back of the plaza?


Shhhh...... Kinda hard to miss huh under the big sign. Looks very neat and organizable parked there right I am fortunate that I am allowed to keep it where it is. I try not to push the envelope too much there.


----------



## goel

I just happened to be going past during the day and recognised it. Usually going past in the middle of the night with the yellow strobe flashing away on the salt run - which means it would probibally be on the road also.


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1184814 said:


> I just happened to be going past during the day and recognised it. Usually going past in the middle of the night with the yellow strobe flashing away on the salt run - which means it would probibally be on the road also.


Yea one would think that wouldn't they. LOL take a closer look next time. Big white'e should be out this next storm.

You have a white GM or Dodge extended cab yellow beacon on top with a snowex and do the play it again sports on Main & Ontario st in Milton?


----------



## goel

Nope. 

For salting either a F350 dump with snowex or F550 with a snowex.

For Plowing, a conga line of the F350 dump leading 2-4 chevy's from 25 north of the 401 (Timmy's) over to Nippissing area - then we split up a little


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1184801 said:


> Shhhh...... Kinda hard to miss huh under the big sign. Looks very neat and organizable parked there right I am fortunate that I am allowed to keep it where it is. I try not to push the envelope too much there.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Everyone must be sleeping in preparation for the big storm tonight!


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1184999 said:


> Everyone must be sleeping in preparation for the big storm tonight!


Nop. Server was down. I'm going to anti ice now and pre plow. purplebou


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1185014 said:


> Nop. Server was down. I'm going to anti ice now and pre plow. purplebou


Why don't you just go book the test and bring your truck and trailer instead of talking about it. If you fail go back and retest. I got my AZ when I was 18 and I was scrared crapless but it's not really a big deal. If you fail you just go back and retest untill you get it.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1185037 said:


> Why don't you just go book the test and bring your truck and trailer instead of talking about it. If you fail go back and retest. I got my AZ when I was 18 and I was scrared crapless but it's not really a big deal. If you fail you just go back and retest untill you get it.


If I can do it in my pick up sure or an auto penske/ryder but I'm not very proficient at a standard trans yet. I'd fail right out of the gate.

Back in the day I'm sure it was allot easier Dave then it is now. They love to fail ppl its just about $$ to them and they have to fail a number of people. You fail you pay up again you can test again when ever the next date is avail What was it $10 back in the day and a farm tractor was good enough as long as it had gears and a clutch.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1185050 said:


> If I can do it in my pick up sure or an auto penske/ryder but I'm not very proficient at a standard trans yet. I'd fail right out of the gate.
> 
> Back in the day I'm sure it was allot easier Dave then it is now. They love to fail ppl its just about $$ to them and they have to fail a number of people. You fail you pay up again you can test again when ever the next date is avail What was it $10 back in the day and a farm tractor was good enough as long as it had gears and a clutch.


I love the comment on how restricted A is useless... In fact, a DZ has to be by far the most useless license ever made...

A restricted A and then getting the Z is in everyway better then a DZ license...

Take your pickup and your skid steer trailer and away you go...


----------



## snowman4

Since the topic of dump trailers came up I thought I would ask a few questions. I know there was talk about them on here a year or two ago but I would like your latest thoughts and suggestions. I am looking to buy a dump trailer this summer, who are the leading brands and is Miska truly that low quality for the price they ask?

Thanks


----------



## Triple L

snowman4;1185072 said:


> Since the topic of dump trailers came up I thought I would ask a few questions. I know there was talk about them on here a year or two ago but I would like your latest thoughts and suggestions. I am looking to buy a dump trailer this summer, who are the leading brands and is Miska truly that low quality for the price they ask?
> 
> Thanks


JMO but I got a quote from Miska just for kicks and giggles and I didnt think they were very economical at all ... I thought thier prices were right along with everone else for a crap product...


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1185050 said:



> If I can do it in my pick up sure or an auto penske/ryder but I'm not very proficient at a standard trans yet. I'd fail right out of the gate.
> 
> Back in the day I'm sure it was allot easier Dave then it is now. They love to fail ppl its just about $$ to them and they have to fail a number of people. You fail you pay up again you can test again when ever the next date is avail What was it $10 back in the day and a farm tractor was good enough as long as it had gears and a clutch.


I got mine at John Roads in Brampton and I failed my first time out. There were guys there taking their tests for the 3 rd time so I'm guessing it wasn't that easy. I was also 18 and they're are much harder on young people. I pulled the fifth wheel pin before I dropped the landing gear. The trailer couldn't go anywhere because the maxies were on but it was considered a dangerous act. Learn how to drive stick, they don't expect you to be an expert. I don't understand people getting their license on a truck that they're not going to drive. The only way you'll know if you can pass is by going, talking about doesn't do much.


----------



## JD Dave

I got my licence in 91 I can gauruntee things wern't that much different. I got my bike license through the graduated system also and it was simple as pie. All you have to know is how to drive which is a good plan if you want to drive it on the road.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1185143 said:


> All you have to know is how to drive which is a good plan if you want to drive it on the road.


Great advice Dave!


----------



## rooferdave

snowman4;1185072 said:


> Since the topic of dump trailers came up I thought I would ask a few questions. I know there was talk about them on here a year or two ago but I would like your latest thoughts and suggestions. I am looking to buy a dump trailer this summer, who are the leading brands and is Miska truly that low quality for the price they ask?
> 
> Thanks


my trailer was a hitchman, I had it for 5 years b4 it was stolen, 6 ton tandum with drop down axles, battery under the box. What a dream machine, I was in a jam and got a miska in a trade and it is not half the trailer that hitchman was. But at about $9,000 its not for the faint of heart


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1185014 said:


> Nop. Server was down. I'm going to anti ice now and pre plow. purplebou


We did our anti icing on Tuesday!
Little touch up, hook up the plow to generate some draft and blow away the powder snow.
Go to bed after....tymusic


----------



## wilkie

Yes I did Monopoly mans coarse. Its Is/was Driving invisible.ca but his website is gone now. In my opinion the coarse was worth the money we got lots of answers and learned a lot. He is retiring and was trying to get this going so he had something to do. He says he owns a land clearing business and has his own heavy trucks and equipt.

Rules are. Registered (on your ownership) for 4500 kg or over you need an inspection. MUST be a schedule 1 home made and staples are no good. Fines given is $235 from cops and last time I got one was $500.00 from MTO.

New strap laws require that a manufactures tag or printed on the strap be visible as to the safe working load. no tag or faded and can't read $235 per strap. started Jan 1 2011

New rules for chains to not sure the details.

Rope and bungees can not be used even on gas cans gas cans must have a labels strap.

any vehicle registered over 8100 kg must have company name on the DOOR.

According to Monopoly man there is not other coarse that is why he started it.

If you want his info I may be able to send an email to him if I still have it.
did I forget anything?


----------



## musclecarboy

wilkie;1185255 said:


> Yes I did Monopoly mans coarse. Its Is/was Driving invisible.ca but his website is gone now. In my opinion the coarse was worth the money we got lots of answers and learned a lot. He is retiring and was trying to get this going so he had something to do. He says he owns a land clearing business and has his own heavy trucks and equipt.
> 
> Rules are. Registered (on your ownership) for 4500 kg or over you need an inspection. MUST be a schedule 1 home made and staples are no good. Fines given is $235 from cops and last time I got one was $500.00 from MTO.
> 
> New strap laws require that a manufactures tag or printed on the strap be visible as to the safe working load. no tag or faded and can't read $235 per strap. started Jan 1 2011
> 
> New rules for chains to not sure the details.
> 
> Rope and bungees can not be used even on gas cans gas cans must have a labels strap.
> 
> any vehicle registered over 8100 kg must have company name on the DOOR.
> 
> According to Monopoly man there is not other coarse that is why he started it.
> 
> If you want his info I may be able to send an email to him if I still have it.
> did I forget anything?


Name and CVOR on the door? F that, I like it all clean that's why I debadged it. There's so many tricky rules, it's tough to know all of them.


----------



## wilkie

way too many rules. I only worried about figuring out the ones that apply to us and don't care about the rest.

BTW Monopoly man Says he is the one that trained the cops on what to pull you over for. he said there are a few cops in each division and that is what they do harass landscapers and commercial vehicles. He said they each average something like 2100 tickets per year


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1185333 said:


> Name and CVOR on the door? F that, I like it all clean that's why I debadged it. There's so many tricky rules, it's tough to know all of them.


either or if you really like it you can put on both.


----------



## greywynd

Tempts me to drop my registered weight to 8099 from 9000, save having to add it to the truck door......I suspect that as soon as you do that it tips the cops off to you having all the paperwork etc anyway.


----------



## cet

3 of my trucks have yellow stickers but the sticker weight is under 4500kg. Do I need to fill out the log book?


----------



## CGM Inc.

I think you need to as soon as you have the sticker on it.
Now why did you have them stickered when you are bellow 4500 KG


----------



## cet

Because the damn mechanic told me they had to be. Maybe I will take the sticker off 2 of them. They never trailer and are only used for plowing.

2 of them I just redid the sticker in Oct. but I would still take them off.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1185539 said:


> Because the damn mechanic told me they had to be. Maybe I will take the sticker off 2 of them. They never trailer and are only used for plowing.
> 
> 2 of them I just redid the sticker in Oct. but I would still take them off.


I would scrape them off. You still have the paper copy in case the sticker "falls off"


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Or you got a new windshield!


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1185604 said:


> Or you got a new windshield!


Chris put the sticker on the driver side back door on my truck so that one isn't as believable


----------



## TLG99

Looking at the rader, it appears most of us have some snow to deal with. 

Hamilton currently has approx. 3-4 cms on the ground and snowing very light, forecasted to stop around midnight or so. The residual salt on our lots is breaking through nice right now. 

Heading out at 11pm to salt some more!


----------



## jg244888

6-7cm at Bayview and 401 and snowing pretty heavily


----------



## CGM Inc.

not sure if the chemical plow will take care of this.....
city is out salting roads, everything is white, maybe 3cm and still snowing


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We are going to scrap and salt around 11. Hope everything looks good by 5.


----------



## ff1221

3-4 on the ground, just started getting hammered and the wind picked up, could get nasty around here, at least it makes for a decent push.


----------



## GMC Driver

The salt was burning through all day, but we got a good burst just after dinner with a bit of lake enhancement. We have just hit triggers here - crews have been called in, plows will be dropping within an hour.

Looks like the last of it is just clearing Sarnia now, so we should be in the clear after midnight. Should make for some good timing, so long as the wind gets westerly right around the same time. Otherwise we may have a little more lake enhancement - I'd rather just get a nice easy push in.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

looks like a full event but barely.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1185782 said:


> looks like a full event but barely.


X2. I don't remember the last one so it's all good. I would take one event a week compared to 3-4 days in a row then 3 weeks off


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver;1185770 said:


> The salt was burning through all day, but we got a good burst just after dinner with a bit of lake enhancement. We have just hit triggers here - crews have been called in, plows will be dropping within an hour.
> 
> Looks like the last of it is just clearing Sarnia now, so we should be in the clear after midnight. Should make for some good timing, so long as the wind gets westerly right around the same time. Otherwise we may have a little more lake enhancement - I'd rather just get a nice easy push in.


We don't have enough to plow but we will anyway, get rid of the rust on the cutting edges LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

still on the fence, we plow Brampton and some in town but its just barely there to plow.
Let's see what others do...


----------



## DeVries

My brother hopes that tomorrow night it doesn't snow, one of the largest moves in Canadian history will happen. 
Next time you drink a Coors think of what it took to just brew the beer.

http://www.thestar.com/news/article/916819--mind-boggling-complexity-in-moving-giant-beer-tank


----------



## wilkie

cet;1185514 said:


> 3 of my trucks have yellow stickers but the sticker weight is under 4500kg. Do I need to fill out the log book?


Vehicles That Require Inspection

A Daily Vehicle Inspection Is Required To Be Conducted On:

a single truck that has a registered gross weight or an actual weight over 4,500 kg (9,920 lbs).
a truck and trailer combination if a truck has a registered gross weight over 4,500 kg or a truck's actual weight, with the trailer attached is over 4,500 kg.

Directly from the MTO website

This is the best one that most people don't know about. Source and rest of the info at http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/trucks/cvip.shtml This is anything listed as MAJOR on the schedule 1 inspection

What is Commercial Vehicle Impoundment (CVIP)?
Commercial Vehicle Impoundment is part of a progressive enforcement program where critically defective commercial vehicles are impounded for a minimum of 15 days. Ontario is the first jurisdiction in North America to impound commercial vehicles for critical defects.

If one or more critical defects are found on a bus, truck or trailer, an officer will remove the plates and inspection stickers from the specific vehicle unit. Vehicles will not be impounded for failing to meet Commercial Vehicle Safety Alliance (CVSA) out-of-service standards. A vehicle found with a critical defect would be in much worse condition than a vehicle placed out-of-service.


----------



## wilkie

musclecarboy;1185563 said:


> I would scrape them off. You still have the paper copy in case the sticker "falls off"


No sticker get a ticket you must have both. He covers that in the coarse. He even told us if you replace the windshield break off and keep the piece that has the sticker.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

snowman4;1185072 said:


> Since the topic of dump trailers came up I thought I would ask a few questions. I know there was talk about them on here a year or two ago but I would like your latest thoughts and suggestions. I am looking to buy a dump trailer this summer, who are the leading brands and is Miska truly that low quality for the price they ask?
> 
> Thanks


Miska trailers seem cheap to buy because they nickel and dime you to death on "options" that are standard on other makes of trailers. I have a 7 ton 18' Hitchman trailer that I bought after looking at everything else. I'm a truck and trailer mechanic and the only thing I did not like about the Hitchman was the wiring, which was half assed. The wiring hasn't given any problems yet but when it does I will redo it the right way myself. I also got my trailer galvanized (wheels too) which is way better than paint.


----------



## cet

wilkie;1185961 said:


> Vehicles That Require Inspection
> 
> A Daily Vehicle Inspection Is Required To Be Conducted On:
> 
> a single truck that has a registered gross weight or an actual weight over 4,500 kg (9,920 lbs).
> a truck and trailer combination if a truck has a registered gross weight over 4,500 kg or a truck's actual weight, with the trailer attached is over 4,500 kg.
> 
> Directly from the MTO website
> 
> This is the best one that most people don't know about. Source and rest of the info at http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/trucks/cvip.shtml This is anything listed as MAJOR on the schedule 1 inspection
> 
> What is Commercial Vehicle Impoundment (CVIP)?
> Commercial Vehicle Impoundment is part of a progressive enforcement program where critically defective commercial vehicles are impounded for a minimum of 15 days. Ontario is the first jurisdiction in North America to impound commercial vehicles for critical defects.
> 
> If one or more critical defects are found on a bus, truck or trailer, an officer will remove the plates and inspection stickers from the specific vehicle unit. Vehicles will not be impounded for failing to meet Commercial Vehicle Safety Alliance (CVSA) out-of-service standards. A vehicle found with a critical defect would be in much worse condition than a vehicle placed out-of-service.


So if I understand you I can have a yellow sticker but still don't have to do the daily inspection if I'm registered under 4500kg


----------



## wilkie

cet;1185992 said:


> So if I understand you I can have a yellow sticker but still don't have to do the daily inspection if I'm registered under 4500kg


I just copied and pasted that directly from the MTO website but that is what I understand as well as what Monopoly man told us. We have 2 yellow sticker trucks (yellow sticker because they tow yellow ticker trailers, 2 axle 16' with brakes) and we don't fill out the book anymore after he told us we didn't have to.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

WTF

Issued: 9:29 PM EST Thursday 6 January 2011

Tonight:Snow. Risk of a thunderstorm late this evening. Amount 2 to 4 cm. Temperature steady near minus 3. Friday:Snow ending early in the morning then cloudy. Temperature falling to minus 7 in the afternoon.

THUNDERSTORMS? REALLY?


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;1185953 said:


> My brother hopes that tomorrow night it doesn't snow, one of the largest moves in Canadian history will happen.
> Next time you drink a Coors think of what it took to just brew the beer.
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/news/article/916819--mind-boggling-complexity-in-moving-giant-beer-tank


Pretty cool - Frank is still at it, eh! He's moved some pretty wild stuff over the years.


----------



## Triple L

7:00 we had just enough for a salt run, 11:00 was looking nice outside, I went and started the truck, figured it'd be smart to wipe it off for once.... In the time it took me to do that all the suddon it started snowing like crazy! Pulled the truck back into the driveway and parked it again LOL...

Still snowing like crazy now an hour later and now we have enough to plow....


----------



## jg244888

MIDTOWNPC;1186089 said:


> WTF
> 
> THUNDERSTORMS? REALLY?


you can still have a thunderstorm in snow doesnt have to be raining.


----------



## cet

Full plow for us again. We plowed everything tuesday night and then Sutton/Keswick last night and now everything again tonight. This is plow 9 for us.:crying:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

One pickup down. Hopefully the rest of the night is uneventful. This time I can only get mad at myself for being a bonehead and trying to muti-task while plowing a light route. What a fn idiot I am...backed into a pole...smashed rear passenger quarter and shifted axle foward...springs are shot-now I have crab steering-lol. 

As Jon says...fun times!


----------



## cet

John that sucks. I still say we are better not to plow and just stay in the office or at home or on site waiting to help. 1 extra broker is cheap in my opinion. After the start we had and I had 1 driver sick I gave both my schools to a broker. I now have a 2 hour run with 30 min. of critical plowing.

A friend of mine called me to say his driver hit the corner of a custom made race car trailer. I wonder what that's going to cost.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Your right. I only plow 3 little sites then spend the night dispatching salters. Shortly after my little incident we lost a throttle cable on a tractor-panick mode sets in. 

I just got the call that all sites have been plowed...so we still managed to get things done with a little re-arranging. I even sent JD a bbm through the night as a couple of sites were right around one of his...he would have covered a couple of sites if needed. Much appreciated Dave.

This is the exact reason I don't overbook the plowing. Bad things can happen to even the best of us.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Your right. I only plow 3 little sites then spend the night dispatching salters. Shortly after my little incident we lost a throttle cable on a tractor-panic mode sets in. 

I just got the call that all sites have been plowed...so we still managed to get things done with a little re-arranging. I even sent JD a bbm through the night as a couple of sites were right around one of his...he would have covered a couple of sites if needed. Much appreciated Dave.

This is the exact reason I don't overbook the plowing. Bad things can happen to even the best of us.

Oh...almost forgot...one of my operators was MIA...so we had to call in a favor (his brother in law)...ends up that he was rushed to hospital for emergency surgery this afternoon. 

They don't teach you these valuable lessons in snow college.


----------



## musclecarboy

Smooth run for me. These battery issues seem to stem from the plow... I only have problems when it's attached.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

You've had your share of bad luck this week already Tom. Hopefully I'm done for now too.


----------



## CGM Inc.

We plowed in Brampton, nothing in Mississauga or Oakville.
When 80 years of plowing expierience (out of 3 Guys) tell you not to plow what options do I have?
90% of the lots have been plowed but it wasn't just there for us.
When 10 acre lots accumulate to a 1' snow bank I don't think it is justified to plow (what others did).
Average 1" through our sites close to 2" for a couple of them and maybe 3" in Brampton I've been told.


----------



## JD Dave

Maybe the west side of Mississauga got less snow but we had some pretty big piles. Not to upset you more Johnny but I really hope it didn't pushe the transfer case and diff forward also. A friend of mine pusher his axle forward and it took out the rad no joke. Crap happens.


----------



## CGM Inc.

4.4 cm at Pearson is the official number ranging from 4-7cm through the region is what they had on the news.


----------



## PlatinumService

had a good night tonight.... prob the best this year... sorry for those of you who didnt have the luck on your side tonight. im happy to finally have it tho! 14 acres plus walks and salt down in 5.5 hrs with 2 guys.. was very happy with tonights effort. 3" on the ground.

I hit a pole in a school last year but not that much damage tho... sorry to hear that john.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Don't think the damage is that bad Dave. My dad thinks its because I chipped the truck last week. Funny guy.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

All of our Mississauga sites had a good 2 inches plus on them too. We have sites from Dixie to Erin Mills.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1186261 said:


> Smooth run for me. These battery issues seem to stem from the plow... I only have problems when it's attached.


Check the + and - connections on both the truck and plow motor. Clean them and put them back on. Since you just put in new batteries I would start with the plow side. Did you store it outside during the summer.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We got between 2-5 inches.... depending on where in the city and interlock vs. asphalt. One plow down that took forever to detach from the truck. One driver in his own truck that does shoveling for us with one guy gets pulled over with a suspended license because he didn't pay a moving violation ticket....

Lots and lots of salt used... going out around 3 for touch ups. Sleep time!

Fun times!


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver;1186113 said:


> Pretty cool - Frank is still at it, eh! He's moved some pretty wild stuff over the years.


Looks like the move is a go tonight, no signifigant snow forcasted.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1186338 said:


> Don't think the damage is that bad Dave. My dad thinks its because I chipped the truck last week. Funny guy.


Hopefully your dad doesn't ground you or take your keys away being it's fri night. LOL All this talk about chips and Johnny couldn't resist.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1186352 said:


> Check the + and - connections on both the truck and plow motor. Clean them and put them back on. Since you just put in new batteries I would start with the plow side. Did you store it outside during the summer.


It has never been outside since I picked it up from your shop, other than to plow. Gets washed after every storm. I'll mess with the connections. Off to Highland Chev to see what they say


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Haha...your funny Dave. I actually took it off my old truck which I had passed on to one of my guys a couple of years ago. I found the programmer in a closet over the weekend and thought I'd restore the old truck to stock and program my current truck since the old one is going to be retired soon. Its nothing as hard core as you guys have been talking about...honestly I don't even understand half the sh!t you guys are saying, I just wanted a little more umph and better mileage.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Welcome to my world Johnny....only one to blame around here is me.I almost fired him a couple times. Came home to a nasty email from a new customer ( got their first bill this month) They no longer like the contracted price. Think I'll sleep on my response.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Everytime anything goes on my truck my father says "do you think its because of the chip or intake?" "NO dad"

Sorry to here about your luck Johnny. My supervisor lastnight was bored so he took a couple passes on one of my lots. I was watching him in my side mirror. He must not have been looking in his because he backed over a concrete island with a tree in it! 

My luck was good, First time plowing with the new blade snoway replaced for me. I've posted some links in the equipment section.


----------



## goel

We have a newly slightly bend spinner because a supervisor backed over a sign last night. 

Not just a little, 3 poeps could not straighten the sign or sign post. We need more snow so poeple remember how to back up..... (2 weeks ago it was a bumper - but they do not remember where/how)...... That truck seems cursed.


----------



## CGM Inc.

We really only had a couple small mishaps but nothing that costs $$$
Did clean-ups this morning, no complaints or calls what so ever.
Sites are all dry.


----------



## CGM Inc.

One of our sites has temporary speed bumps which I (we) should have taken out before winter. Guy plows the site and ripped them out of the ground (which is fine) and leaves to the next site. Salter arrives at 2.30 AM and lets me know the speed bumps are torn up and spikes everywhere sticking out 2" :realmad::realmad:
I was about to go home but my plan has changed, plow driver is at the shop with me and I asked him about it. His reply was "yes I yanked them out the ground but didn't know what to do with them". This is what we call a T..F job. My night changed right there, get the pry bar and sledge off we go to rescue 4 lonely speed bumps.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Those speed bumps are annoying. I love how guys always assume somebody else will deal with the problem.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1186916 said:


> Those speed bumps are annoying. I love how guys always assume somebody else will deal with the problem.


And it is always the same group of people that stands up for mistakes of others.
I questioned him why he didn't call when he plowed the place since he was done at midnight and I find out 2 1/2 hours later :realmad:
I don't know.......


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1186916 said:


> Those speed bumps are annoying. I love how guys always assume somebody else will deal with the problem.


One of my sites has them but luckily they remove them in Nov. I always catch the stubs of where they bolt down and it's always a big bang with the trip edge.


----------



## cet

I hate speed bumps. You have to slow down to go over them(even I do) then you loose snow under the plow and then the front end bangs up and down.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1186933 said:


> I hate speed bumps. You have to slow down to go over them(even I do) then you loose snow under the plow and then the front end bangs up and down.


Plowing was a dream with the 235's. Plow frame would bang on steep entrances before but I can't do it if I tried anymore. Best decision I made on my truck.


----------



## goel

"I don't know."

The answer every business owner loves to hear if you have 1 truck or 50 tractors.

Just tell us the truth, it's not like the "Not me Ghost" did it or the building jumped in front of you.


----------



## CGM Inc.

goel;1186955 said:


> "I don't know."
> 
> The answer every business owner loves to hear if you have 1 truck or 50 tractors.
> 
> Just tell us the truth, it's not like the "Not me Ghost" did it or the building jumped in front of you.



I wouldn't have issues with a one truck operation but then I wouldn't be in the business either


----------



## 3ipka

My first real push this season... had about 5cm, looks like i wasn't the only one use to the lack of snow as all our tenants left cars parked all over the place...

And Merry Christmas to all that celebrate on the 6th and 7th


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

goel;1186955 said:


> "I don't know."


Thats my story for todays mishap. New springs, u-bolts, and tire and all is good once again. The smacked side will hopefully buff out...


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1186948 said:


> Plowing was a dream with the 235's. Plow frame would bang on steep entrances before but I can't do it if I tried anymore. Best decision I made on my truck.


Better level your blade again with the extra height.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1187094 said:


> Thats my story for todays mishap. New springs, u-bolts, and tire and all is good once again. The smacked side will hopefully buff out...


Plow truck is supposed to look like that


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1187120 said:


> Better level your blade again with the extra height.


That's what I thought but its perfect. Its maybe 1-1.5" more height but it makes a huge difference.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Roads and sites are turning white again
City has a first go already.


----------



## DeVries

Full salt in this morning and now they are calling for 5cm's, the radar showing snow coming from the east like it did last year for a few weeks, have the weather patterns changed and now the snow is starting to come?


----------



## TLG99

Environment Canada updates their forecasts at 5am, 11am and finally at 3:30pm.

Yesterday at 3:30pm forecast. Flurries ending overnight, chance of 2cm. Saturday, cloudy with 60% chance of flurries. Nothing happened last night, very light flurries at midnight.

Up this morning at 4am with approx. 1cm on the ground and snowing lightly. Head out for a look, sidewalks are in great shape, salt breaking through. Roads are covered and a bit greasy. Send out the salt trucks.

5am, EC is saying flurries all day, ending early this evening....amounts 5cm. O.K, not too bad, salt should eat that up with maybe a salt run later.

7:10am (unusual time for their forecasts) EC is now saying flurries all day, ending early this evening, amounts 5-10 cms. 

How the heck do you figure out what to do? when you should go? etc. Without question, the most frustrating part of winter for me.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Down a plow. Anyone not busy and want to work at keele/steeles? Call me, 647 225 9170.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1187688 said:


> Down a plow. Anyone not busy and want to work at keele/steeles? Call me, 647 225 9170.


Sorry about the luck.... Not to laugh or be a p rick, but I'm betting that snoway blew up on you already....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Geez you should be a psychic! They replaced everything but the powerpack which was replaced last season. No more broken welds, but the shiny new blade is down and won't do anything. Pump won't engage. Lot of good a new blade is doing now!


----------



## JD Dave

Sucks about your blade. Gotta love these surprise snow falls. We didn't get plowing untill 5am. Looks like well be here a while.


----------



## JD Dave

Oh and sell the blade while it still look new.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Problem solved, Musclecarboy and a friend of mine from work are both coming in to help. Im missing out on earning money in a good storm but I'll save the embarassment/penalties of a no show.


----------



## cet

TLG99;1187658 said:


> Environment Canada updates their forecasts at 5am, 11am and finally at 3:30pm.
> 
> Yesterday at 3:30pm forecast. Flurries ending overnight, chance of 2cm. Saturday, cloudy with 60% chance of flurries. Nothing happened last night, very light flurries at midnight.
> 
> Up this morning at 4am with approx. 1cm on the ground and snowing lightly. Head out for a look, sidewalks are in great shape, salt breaking through. Roads are covered and a bit greasy. Send out the salt trucks.
> 
> 5am, EC is saying flurries all day, ending early this evening....amounts 5cm. O.K, not too bad, salt should eat that up with maybe a salt run later.
> 
> 7:10am (unusual time for their forecasts) EC is now saying flurries all day, ending early this evening, amounts 5-10 cms.
> 
> How the heck do you figure out what to do? when you should go? etc. Without question, the most frustrating part of winter for me.


Where are you located?


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1187719 said:


> Oh and sell the blade while it still look new.


X2!!! You'll never look back and say man, I wish I woulda kept that thing... I know from experience!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1187739 said:


> X2!!! You'll never look back and say man, I wish I woulda kept that thing... I know from experience!


. I wonder who kept telling you to sell yours. Lol


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JD Dave;1187719 said:


> Oh and sell the blade while it still look new.


LOL why you want it? Maybe Chad would give me a good dollar for it. Mabe even two good dollars depending what scrap is worth!

First time missing an event (ever) and its making me furious, All my ther problems with it have been annoying but allowed me to continue. but I'm still too stubborn to cut losses though I should. I'll see it through til I eventually have the first good, working rev!


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1187745 said:


> LOL why you want it? Maybe Chad would give me a good dollar for it. Mabe even two good dollars depending what scrap is worth!
> 
> First time missing an event (ever) and its making me furious, All my ther problems with it have been annoying but allowed me to continue. but I'm still too stubborn to cut losses though I should. I'll see it through til I eventually have the first good, working rev!


No offence but you need your head checked to keep that blade. We sold Cet a 10 year old Boss and it never let us down once. The blade on my 02 just screwed up last night in its 9th winter. All it was was a $2 fuse holder though. So many good choices out there. I don't care of it moves twice as much snow if the blade is a constant problem get rid of it. Snoway still hasn't came back on the forums. Kind of makes you wonder.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1187745 said:


> LOL why you want it? Maybe Chad would give me a good dollar for it. Mabe even two good dollars depending what scrap is worth!
> 
> First time missing an event (ever) and its making me furious, All my ther problems with it have been annoying but allowed me to continue. but I'm still too stubborn to cut losses though I should. I'll see it through til I eventually have the first good, working rev!


I hope you dont do summer maintenance... You'll have more sod damage then anything cause the POS's dont lift up when you tell them to... Or lift up in general LOL... Mostly my main reason for selling myn...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Triple L;1187772 said:


> I hope you dont do summer maintenance... You'll have more sod damage then anything cause the POS's dont lift up when you tell them to... Or lift up in general LOL... Mostly my main reason for selling myn...


The lift issue was the initial problem just like yours in the video and everyone else's. That season I was doing roadway with it and just put it down once and lifted it empty at the end of the run so while it was frustrating it never stopped me from working and taking 12 ft passes was nice. They fixed that issue and as you see in the vids I just posted, It stacks now no problem. Better than my blizzard I would say. After that it was structural problems for me and that has since been addressed and I will show you the new product at landscape show. It is significantly strengthened over what it came out as. The only thing not replaced was the pump/valves. That is what has now failed (duh!)

I will be talking to Kevin their head tech on monday. I'm going to pitch them this: one more stab at it, send me an improved system over what is in it now not just a replacement of what it is, or buy me out of it as it is new and, as he says, should have no more problems.

I maintain that I love the way it works when it works. I know this is silly, but it paid for itself multiple times the first year when it did roadways extremely quickly. This year I got extra routes added because I am more efficient than anyone else working for the company I sub off. (I haven't broke down for them yet) which yielded me 25% more hours. That's why I'm being an idiot about keeping it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

And no, I do no summer maintenance at all. Solely construction when the snow isn't around.


----------



## TLG99

cet;1187727 said:


> Where are you located?


Live/work in Stoney Creek, also Hamilton and Ancaster.

We have been having light flurries all morning with little blasts of snow recently. EC is now saying flurries will continue for tonight, still forecasting 5-10 for this afternoon.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1187785 said:


> I'm going to pitch them this: one more stab at it, send me an improved system over what is in it now not just a replacement of what it is, or *buy me out of it as it is new *and, as he says, should have no more problems. /
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, good luck! I'm awaiting the awnser to that hahaha
Click to expand...


----------



## CGM Inc.

well the Deere lost its virginity today! Man das it move snow quick!
Back at it later for the second roundd.


----------



## Elite_Maint

In my opinion western/fisher and BOSS are probably one of the better brands out there.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I just watched that patch go past me on the radar... looks like you guys in pickering gta and west are getting it. GoodLuck. 

We had a quick touchup and salt run this morning, Yesterday was a full plow.






CedarGrounds.. I would have though you would have used it by now. Id take that to do my grocery shopping and banking.


----------



## TLG99

We had 2 Western straight blades when I started in '99. Based on positive reviews, we wanted a v-blade for our next one.

Western did not have one at that time (don't think many companies were making v-blades then, could be wrong though) bought our first Boss v-plow. They appear to be bullet-proof, never had a breakdown that couldn't be fixed in the field (springs, hoses). The most expensive repair was replacing the controller for our oldest plow, pretty close to $400, if I remember correctly. 


I don't even look at other plows now.....Boss has never given me reason to.


----------



## Elite_Maint

I'm very happy with the boss Vblade...


----------



## 3ipka

JD Dave;1187709 said:


> Sucks about your blade. Gotta love these surprise snow falls. We didn't get plowing untill 5am. Looks like well be here a while.


Yea talk about surprise, they were calling for 1cm, we got about 10cm.... enjoying the work though its nice to earn your pay check once in a while


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Looks like our southern buddies are gonna get it now.


----------



## GMC Driver

3ipka;1187914 said:


> Yea talk about surprise, they were calling for 1cm, we got about 10cm....


We pushed on Wed nite/ Thurs morning about 6-8 cm. Then also just supposed to be flurries. I had a nap on Thurs from 12-3pm, then went out to do a couple touchups, back home around 6 pm. Started snowing pretty heavy, and by 8 pm we had better than 5 cm here at the yard, but site checks revealed that the band of LE was pretty tight. We ended up with 12-15cm here at the yard and to the west of us, but go 10 km east, and it was down to 5-8.

We had sites in Welland less than 3 km apart where one was a salt of 1-2cm, and the other a push of 6-8 cm.

So we get everything done (after a really wierd set of events), and I got home, not feeling too tired yet. Sun is nice and bright, so I cleaned off the pond so the kids can go skating. Come in and just happen to check radar - another one of these intense bands working our way, now off Lake Ontario. Better catch a nap.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Triple L;1187808 said:


> R.G.PEEL;1187785 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to pitch them this: one more stab at it, send me an improved system over what is in it now not just a replacement of what it is, or *buy me out of it as it is new *and, as he says, should have no more problems. /
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, good luck! I'm awaiting the awnser to that hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> You awaited the answer to them replacing the rest of it too. I haven't had issue with them standing behind it like you did. I have only had the problems. Which is enough. They do at least fix/replace things even though its no longer in warranty.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DeVries

Come in and just happen to check radar - another one of these intense bands working our way, now off Lake Ontario. Better catch a nap.[/QUOTE]

We got 5 inches down Dave, still snowing can't see your hand infront of your face at times. When I started doing snow logs from the past week the sun was shining, looked up a few minutes later and snow is falling.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*Whats shaking guys! I havent been able to get on here as much as i'd like too and it sucks...... it's been busy plowing, i finally bought a brand new sander for the truck but havent had time to much with it except build it and mount it on the truck, still have to wire it up! Hopefully i'll get it done today. Hope everyone is doing good!*


----------



## cet

We are plowing our 9 Catholic Schools. One of my guys is so pi$$ed he has to plow only 1". Because they only allow sand/salt we can't melt out anything really. He gets paid hourly, why wouldn't you be happy pushing 1", looking for 6" snowfalls.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1188090 said:


> We are plowing our 9 Catholic Schools. One of my guys is so pi$$ed he has to plow only 1". Because they only allow sand/salt we can't melt out anything really. He gets paid hourly, why wouldn't you be happy pushing 1", looking for 6" snowfalls.


maybe he had a dinner date.....

with his mom


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

almost everyone around me is sick. 
customers that come in the store are sick too.. 

so now im constantly cleaning, washing hands, trying to eat good meals, and rest up for the next time out. 

just took some turkey soup I made over the holidays out of the freezer. Im not getting sick, cant afford that. 

anyone else?


----------



## Mr.Markus

That was a wierd one for me.... 1mm in the yard and about 4 inches downtown and East. Hockey tournament screwed with one of my commercials for service, (they're overflow parking) Who takes their kids to Hockey at 4:00am other than us Canadians.lol.


----------



## ff1221

Narrow bands all over the place, here is a picture from yesterday, went out with about 3"on the ground, town had all the streets cleaned, about 7 it starts snowing, snowed till about 1, dropping an inch an hour, made for guaranteed work this morning.

5 minutes any direction from town it was sunny and clear all morning.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Anyone out there able to help tonight if we get the call? My unit will likely be down til monday. Musclecarboy was able to help me out of a tight spot today. If you or anyone else reading this is able to spare the iron and get out to the keele and steeles area tonight I would be forever grateful (and of course payful). I have a $5/hr bonus on all my stuff for good performance. I'd hate to lose the hours and lose the bonus as well. 647 225 9170 (Grant Peel) or post on here. Thanks


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Or if anyone has a spare pusher that they could lend/rent/whatever I have a spare backhoe that I can use to do this.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1188192 said:


> Or if anyone has a spare pusher that they could lend/rent/whatever I have a spare backhoe that I can use to do this.


JMO but if you own the backhoe I'd be buying a pusher or blade or something for it ASAP.... cause that Rev is not reliable and if you dont have 24/7 dealer support you'll be finding yourself in this situation a few more times I'd imagine...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Nice storm! We are just about done with salting.
Awesome crew! Everyone pulled together, no *****ing and crying like babies.
1 broken hydraulic fitting the boss repaired when he had a quiet minute!

One site left to do tonight rest is ship shape!

We had close to 20 cm in some areas!


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1187849 said:


> I just watched that patch go past me on the radar... looks like you guys in pickering gta and west are getting it. GoodLuck.
> 
> We had a quick touchup and salt run this morning, Yesterday was a full plow.
> 
> CedarGrounds.. I would have though you would have used it by now. Id take that to do my grocery shopping and banking.


We had our first full plow, cutomers loved the Deere in Condos! In out done.....gone!
Not what I expected to hear! Once my Guy came in the site I plow to open up roads I was close to go to EFS and get a 2nd one! pick ups are mickey mouse.

Just sucks to have the spot at the end of the road  :realmad::realmad:


----------



## snowplowchick

It looks like next Tuesday and Saturday is going to have 5-10 cms in most of S. Ontario, and little bits almost every day next week.


----------



## Triple L

snowplowchick;1188397 said:


> It looks like next Tuesday and Saturday is going to have 5-10 cms in most of S. Ontario, and little bits almost every day next week.


Looks like we might have to move the GTG to Thursday depending on how tuesdays snow comes and goes....


----------



## GMC Driver

Round 3 here tonight - been a busy couple days.


----------



## musclecarboy

The pump on my MVP won't turn off. Grant saw it today... It sticks on for a minute or 2 then turns off (normally). It's now totally stuck on. It even stays on when the truck is off and key out if it has power. Lucky it happened when I was all done. Any ideas guys? My stuff is mint grant, if I fix this plow I'm down to help you out again.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1188473 said:


> The pump on my MVP won't turn off. Grant saw it today... It sticks on for a minute or 2 then turns off (normally). It's now totally stuck on. It even stays on when the truck is off and key out if it has power. Lucky it happened when I was all done. Any ideas guys? My stuff is mint grant, if I fix this plow I'm down to help you out again.


solonid is sticking, super easy fix


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1188489 said:


> solonid is sticking, super easy fix


Explain!! . Thanks dude


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1188499 said:


> Explain!! . Thanks dude


Solonid under the hood, is controlled by the controller, takes the juice from the battery and allows it to go to the pump motor... Its sounds like the motors just running and all the valves are closed so its really bad for it... They are $35 for a new one, 3 wires and away you go... Atleast yours is still turning on, seems like its just not turning off... Usually its the other way around... Turn the ignishion on and move the controller around, you should hear a click on and a click off, I bet you'll get the click on but no click off... Try hitting it a few times and see if it turns off when its stuck on...


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1188504 said:


> Solonid under the hood, is controlled by the controller, takes the juice from the battery and allows it to go to the pump motor... Its sounds like the motors just running and all the valves are closed so its really bad for it... They are $35 for a new one, 3 wires and away you go... Atleast yours is still turning on, seems like its just not turning off... Usually its the other way around... Turn the ignishion on and move the controller around, you should hear a click on and a click off, I bet you'll get the click on but no click off... Try hitting it a few times and see if it turns off when its stuck on...


Awesome. Very interesting. I'll try it out. I don't know crap about electrical stuff so when something like this happens I'm toast


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1188511 said:


> Awesome. Very interesting. I'll try it out. I don't know crap about electrical stuff so when something like this happens I'm toast


and If your really lost, its black, round, about 2" in diameter and has 2 big red cables running to it and 1 or 2 skinny wires....


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1188514 said:


> and If your really lost, its black, round, about 2" in diameter and has 2 big red cables running to it and 1 or 2 skinny wires....


LOL at least i know what it looks like . I gave it a tap, its all good! THANKS!! I owe you a beer on Wed/Thurs


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1188536 said:


> LOL at least i know what it looks like . I gave it a tap, its all good! THANKS!! I owe you a beer on Wed/Thurs


Good stuff! Replace it tomarrow for the $35 and have no worries


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1188556 said:


> Good stuff! Replace it tomarrow for the $35 and have no worries


Where can I get one? Plow dealer or are they a universal part?


----------



## wildwilly

try crappy tire...if not wait till monday and go to a napa or your plow dealer...the weather network is calling for 5-10 on tuesday!!!!!! get ready


----------



## R.G.PEEL

musclecarboy;1188473 said:


> The pump on my MVP won't turn off. Grant saw it today... It sticks on for a minute or 2 then turns off (normally). It's now totally stuck on. It even stays on when the truck is off and key out if it has power. Lucky it happened when I was all done. Any ideas guys? My stuff is mint grant, if I fix this plow I'm down to help you out again.


Thanks buddy, you bailed me out huge today. I'll call if they call me out again but I think they are just going to throw salt at it like crazy and not worry about cleaning up more than that. There's another networking contact made by the forum I guess.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Miller truck took out the front of one of my rangers today... we screwed ourselves by trying to have everything look perfect for 7... then it just kept snowing and snowing....


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1188615 said:


> Miller truck took out the front of one of my rangers today... we screwed ourselves by trying to have everything look perfect for 7... then it just kept snowing and snowing....


Sorry to hear about the truck Jon, I hope you guys get it sorted out. I'm lucky I slept in... salt and sun kept my places looking decent then I plowed and salted a few hours ago. Cold as hell tomorrow which sucks.


----------



## wildwilly

gee they actually plowed the city today??...I drove into the city today and down Vic Park and it looked like nothing had been done for 2 days!! looked like T.?O. got a bunch last night...not too much out here in farm country!!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

wildwilly;1188627 said:


> gee they actually plowed the city today??...I drove into the city today and down Vic Park and it looked like nothing had been done for 2 days!! looked like T.?O. got a bunch last night...not too much out here in farm country!!!!


We caught an edge of it but not a full push.


----------



## buckwheat_la

Anyone want to come push snow in Alberta? We have a abundance


----------



## Triple L

wildwilly;1188602 said:


> try crappy tire...if not wait till monday and go to a napa or your plow dealer...the weather network is calling for 5-10 on tuesday!!!!!! get ready


Buy a OEM boss one! Why screw around with this other crap to save $10 at best! U gotta have a plow dealer open saturday...


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1188821 said:


> Buy a OEM boss one! Why screw around with this other crap to save $10 at best! U gotta have a plow dealer open saturday...


Plowing is starting to catch up with you, It's Sunday man!:laughing:


----------



## forbidden

buckwheat_la;1188779 said:


> Anyone want to come push snow in Alberta? We have a abundance


Let me get my route finished. We got some but not lots of snow here. If you still need a hand let me know and I can head your way.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Well make a convoy!


----------



## Triple L

ff1221;1188828 said:


> Plowing is starting to catch up with you, It's Sunday man!:laughing:


Hahaha your right it is... Kinda why I like the winter, nothing really changes no matter what day it is... O well, I'd still wait till monday to get the OEM boss part


----------



## Triple L

My favorite word! Tuesday has been DOWNGRADED!!!


----------



## cet

Princess Auto actually sells OEM ones, at least in Newmarket they do. Not a Western one but the one on the blue blister pack. They sell the exact same one's at the dealer.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1188102 said:


> maybe he had a dinner date.....
> 
> with his mom


Football playoffs.


----------



## cet

We just missed getting hit with a snow squall in the middle of the night. It was 1km away and stayed there for 3.5 hours. It went through King City and was between the 400 and Yonge St.


----------



## CGM Inc.




----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1188945 said:


>


So what your saying is thats a spittin image of your company??? 

The snowplan man, gonna do the least you can 

Jokes


----------



## schrader

Looks like I am another one warned by the OPP that my front plate needs to be visible with the plow on (what a joke) Also forgot to do my circle jerk today. Lucky he was in a good mood and it was freezing cold out so he told me to hit the road. Off to move my front plate.


----------



## cet

schrader;1189027 said:


> Looks like I am another one warned by the OPP that my front plate needs to be visible with the plow on (what a joke) Also forgot to do my circle jerk today. Lucky he was in a good mood and it was freezing cold out so he told me to hit the road. Off to move my front plate.


I have moved my front plate to the grill. With the Boss V-XT you can only see it when the plow is down. The only other place I could put it would be connected to the plow and then I would have to move it every time I take the plow on and off.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

cet;1189038 said:


> I have moved my front plate to the grill. With the Boss V-XT you can only see it when the plow is down. The only other place I could put it would be connected to the plow and then I would have to move it every time I take the plow on and off.


It was likely a case of a real A-Hole opp but a buddy of ours had moved the plate to the grill and same thing only see it when down. the Cop didn't like that, but no ticket.

Fisher MM2 are great for plate moving, enough room/backing under the lights to pop two holes and all done. Which well doesn't take much time to move it the few times the plow coems off he truck.


----------



## cet

I would hope that he see's I took the time and effort to make it visible.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1188979 said:


> So what your saying is thats a spittin image of your company???
> 
> The snowplan man, gonna do the least you can
> 
> Jokes


It just popped up when I was watching your countrymusic video 
And I liked the Snowplow Man.

My little company was done at 6.00 PM with plowing all sites twice, all walkes been done twice and everything salted at a 20 cm storm no one expected. So yes I'm very proud since I still see Guys out there plowing now.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1189059 said:


> I would hope that he see's I took the time and effort to make it visible.


Me and Adam just put the plate between the window and dash... That way its always visable and your never moving it, cause with the VXT, its not visable in the grill like you said... No problems yet!

Come spring, bolt it back on and thats that


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1189105 said:


> Me and Adam just put the plate between the window and dash... That way its always visable and your never moving it, cause with the VXT, its not visable in the grill like you said... No problems yet!
> 
> Come spring, bolt it back on and thats that


That would drive me mental seeing it on my dash. I got an obstructed plate ticket the other day even with mine moved to the grille. F&@K them, I'm not putting it on my plow then moving it every time. And I'm not leaving my plow on all year.


----------



## CGM Inc.

You can get spare plates made up to attach to the plow and keep the original plate on the truck. Think that is what we will do for next year on the V-Plows.

It's a view $$$ at the licence office.


----------



## Urban_Plowboy

Hey guys, long time lurker here

thought i'd add my 0.02 about the plate issue. Got pulled over early Dec. by toronto's finest (guy was actually standing on the median with a radar gun on Keele facing the other way and made a point of turning around and waving me over)-told me that having my plate stuck in the window like i had it was illegal and the thing could fly loose and cut my head-off in an accident :laughing: . He said to take the ticket to court with a picture proving that i mounted it properly and the charge should be waived. Anyways for those who run Arctics you can mount the plate on a piece of 1"aluminum angle with with a hole drilled on top so you can bolt the whole thing on using the light post nut (nylok), if that makes sense. Like so:






It's sturdier than it sounds. Plus, there's no extra holes in the plow frame. Will still have to get an extra plate if i plan on removing the plow a lot (probably too lazy though).

BTW, had our first real push Sat. afternoon, real PITA with all the cars and people at the waterfront. ~15cm down here. All the idiots in Toronto just HAVE to go out in a storm and get in the way of us hard workers, who just want to be home watching it from the window with beer in hand! 

Cheers guys
jeff


----------



## RAZOR

I mount my front plate in a similar way but I just bolted a cheap plastic trailer licence plate bracket to the frame under the headlight. I think they around $5 at Princess Auto.


----------



## schrader

thats is exactl


----------



## schrader

That is exactly how I mounted mine, with the snow we get here I rarely take the plow off any ways. Hope the weather is good for the landscape show, looking forward to that next week.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*I guess the cops in guelph dont give a sh!t about the plate issue, they see me all the time and some of my lots they park in the back to eat a donut and shoot the sh!t or whatever they do........ my front plate is always blocked but my rear was always visable up untill 3 days ago when i bought the sno-ex! I'll keep my fingers crossedThumbs Up*


----------



## Triple L

Urban_Plowboy;1189319 said:


> Hey guys, long time lurker here
> 
> thought i'd add my 0.02 about the plate issue. Got pulled over early Dec. by toronto's finest (guy was actually standing on the median with a radar gun on Keele facing the other way and made a point of turning around and waving me over)-told me that having my plate stuck in the window like i had it was illegal and the thing could fly loose and cut my head-off in an accident :laughing: . He said to take the ticket to court with a picture proving that i mounted it properly and the charge should be waived. Anyways for those who run Arctics you can mount the plate on a piece of 1"aluminum angle with with a hole drilled on top so you can bolt the whole thing on using the light post nut (nylok), if that makes sense. Like so:
> View attachment 89697
> It's sturdier than it sounds. Plus, there's no extra holes in the plow frame. Will still have to get an extra plate if i plan on removing the plow a lot (probably too lazy though).
> 
> BTW, had our first real push Sat. afternoon, real PITA with all the cars and people at the waterfront. ~15cm down here. All the idiots in Toronto just HAVE to go out in a storm and get in the way of us hard workers, who just want to be home watching it from the window with beer in hand!
> Cheers guys
> jeff


Welcome 

Long story short is, Evertime if you took the entire harness off you'd have no front plate on your truck... Thats exactly how I have it on one of my truck with an arctic but we never take the harness off cause its a PITA, taking the blade off is wayy easier...

I like the idea of getting an extra plate Stefan


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1189417 said:


> Welcome
> 
> Long story short is, Evertime if you took the entire harness off you'd have no front plate on your truck... Thats exactly how I have it on one of my truck with an arctic but we never take the harness off cause its a PITA, taking the blade off is wayy easier...
> 
> *I like the idea of getting an extra plate Stefan *


I doubt they will issue you a 3rd plate. I smashed mine up a couple years ago and they told me they need the smashed one back or they will give me new #'s and count that last plate number as "lost/stolen". Maybe I'm wrong but thats how I remember it.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1189427 said:


> I doubt they will issue you a 3rd plate. I smashed mine up a couple years ago and they told me they need the smashed one back or they will give me new #'s and count that last plate number as "lost/stolen". Maybe I'm wrong but thats how I remember it.


Good call, which one do you put your sticker on then???

And then, they'll call you out on that, you dont have a sticker there sir.... Or its not visible So you still loose


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1189440 said:


> Good call, which one do you put your sticker on then???
> 
> And then, they'll call you out on that, you dont have a sticker there sir.... Or its not visible So you still loose


Unless you get a mount that bolts to the under side of your hood, its a lose lose.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1189451 said:


> Unless you get a mount that bolts to the under side of your hood, its a lose lose.


LOL, and I'll pay the ticket before I have my truck looking that gay for 5 months out of the year!!!


----------



## cet

Last year on my truck I put the plate on the headlight frame. It's an 810 so the lights stay on and only the plow come's off.


----------



## Urban_Plowboy

Gawd, i can't see enough as it is over the hood of the 250 without the plate being there too!

@ Triple L: Thanks for the welcome! Your right of course about just removing the A-frame part of the Arctic and that's what we do with our 2001 chev. The new plow has a fancy sliding mechanism and jack thing that makes it "easy" to remove/replace the entire plow (i've done it once in the shop and it's so so in the convenience dept. but still better than getting hydro all over you) so it kinda sucks not to use that feature because of a stupid plate.

i think Razor's wing-nut solution might be smart, except around here people would take your plate just to spite you


----------



## JD Dave

Welcome UrbanPlowboy



Chad and I were having a bit of a debate about what would push more snow. 14ft V vs 10-16ft Snowing. What do you guys think? I'm thinking the 12-18 Snowing would for sure but I'm on the fence about the 10ft. Since Chad bought a 10-16 you know what the old mans thoughts are.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

RAZOR;1189401 said:


> I mount my front plate in a similar way but I just bolted a cheap plastic trailer licence plate bracket to the frame under the headlight. I think they around $5 at Princess Auto.


Thats how we have it on our last mm1, but bent it a little different so it doesn't hang so low.


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1189427 said:


> I doubt they will issue you a 3rd plate. I smashed mine up a couple years ago and they told me they need the smashed one back or they will give me new #'s and count that last plate number as "lost/stolen". Maybe I'm wrong but thats how I remember it.


I have seen it a while back on the MTO site. They have it for hitch mount bike carriers, etc.
Why not for a plow or tailgate salter. We have all our arctic's mounted under the headlight (think Chad copied that from us!) Would love to do the same for the V's.


----------



## schrader

Snowing all day here heading out for round number 19 tonight.


----------



## cet

The thing that bugs me most about the licence plate issue is they are following you most of the time when they pull you over. Even if they are coming at you they really don't have enough time to read the plate and if they are pulling you over they have decided that before they have seen your plate. One day this week I was at a red light and in the lane beside me there was a cop and his back plate was covered with snow to the point where I couldn't even see any part of the plate. I was going to take a pic but thought better of it. My buddy has a picture of a lady cop on her phone driving beside him. He was in the left lane and it is a perfect picture.


----------



## PlatinumService

im biased as well... 10-16 all day as well


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1189559 said:


> The thing that bugs me most about the licence plate issue is they are following you most of the time when they pull you over. Even if they are coming at you they really don't have enough time to read the plate and if they are pulling you over they have decided that before they have seen your plate. One day this week I was at a red light and in the lane beside me there was a cop and his back plate was covered with snow to the point where I couldn't even see any part of the plate. I was going to take a pic but thought better of it. My buddy has a picture of a lady cop on her phone driving beside him. He was in the left lane and it is a perfect picture.


Apparently they are exempt from HTA. They all talk on their phones and click away on their computers.


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

cet;1189559 said:


> The thing that bugs me most about the licence plate issue is they are following you most of the time when they pull you over. Even if they are coming at you they really don't have enough time to read the plate and if they are pulling you over they have decided that before they have seen your plate. One day this week I was at a red light and in the lane beside me there was a cop and his back plate was covered with snow to the point where I couldn't even see any part of the plate. I was going to take a pic but thought better of it. My buddy has a picture of a lady cop on her phone driving beside him. He was in the left lane and it is a perfect picture.


I don't remember the term correctly but they do have 'Smart Cars" for some police forces. The car will scan the vehicles in front and behind of the cruiser to see if it is 'flagged' for any offences. It depends on what your local force or branch of the OPP has for cruisers, but 
In Waterloo Region they are getting more of these cars every year. Not making it up, just recalling a conversation with a officer neighbour I had. So not having a visible plate hinders that, aside from the obvious point of your breaking the highway traffic act by not having two visible license plates.

As for the plate in the window in this area.... Yes you do get pulled over for it. Usually by a rookie or MTO officer.

Someone said it earlier, wave down the guys that run cheap and crazy and thank them for all of the crazy rules (something like that). If you abuse the privilege, everyone pays.

For you KW people, did you take the region's 'Smart about salt" program. Mysteriously it has disappeared from their website.


----------



## buckwheat_la

forbidden;1188829 said:


> Let me get my route finished. We got some but not lots of snow here. If you still need a hand let me know and I can head your way.


I was actually just joking, lol


----------



## Urban_Plowboy

Is it that police just don't like people driving around with plows on their trucks when it's not snowing?Maybe they think it's dangerous, at least in the city. Perhaps it is a bit of a hazard, but at least cut us a break with the lose/lose license plate thing!


----------



## cet

Snowing here again, I give up.


----------



## musclecarboy

It's impossible to be completely legal. 1/2 the time its luck. Do what you can and hope for the best.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1189685 said:


> Snowing here again, I give up.


wow newmarket has prob got more than we have up here this year. but thats a decent streamer heading at you if it stays strong.


----------



## snowplowchick

What's the matter cet, need some sleep by now? Lol 

Looks like the forecasted 5-10cm snowfalls this week have been downgraded. Maybe you can catch a nap then


----------



## CGM Inc.

snowplowchick;1189695 said:


> What's the matter cet, need some sleep by now? Lol
> 
> Looks like the forecasted 5-10cm snowfalls this week have been downgraded. Maybe you can catch a nap then


Who cares about the forecast 
Downgrading is the name of the game!
they call for 1-2cm and you get close to 20cm LOL!


----------



## 3ipka

I like surpise storms, the best is in the morning when our clients show up to bare driveways and the streets and neighbouring buildings are rammed with snow...


----------



## cet

snowplowchick;1189695 said:


> What's the matter cet, need some sleep by now? Lol
> 
> Looks like the forecasted 5-10cm snowfalls this week have been downgraded. Maybe you can catch a nap then


It's my own fault. I am doing a bathroom reno for very good friends of mine. They talked me into it but at the time I thought it was no big deal. Some guys could have built a house by now and I still don't have it finished. I learned long ago when you plow snow that is all you should do. There seems there is something to do every day.


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1189603 said:


> Apparently they are exempt from HTA. They all talk on their phones and click away on their computers.


Yup do as I say not as I do.

I have a neighbor who is a cop. We were both on the same street I waited til I got the next advanced green to turn. She goes strait pulls a u turn and makes a right hand turn while I sit and wait my turn. I guess she thought she was in her cruiser.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

what she did isn't illegal unless a posted "no u turn sign" I know this to well!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd




----------



## snowplowchick

I take it back about the downgrade. This coming weekend looks like it could be interesting in Southern Ontario.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Not sure what insurance is going to say. Stopped at Port Union and Kingston, green light, my employee starts driving through a green light. Miller Plow truck comes down the port union exit from the 401 and runs the red light. His excuse was that he was part of a congo line... cop at the collision reporting centre got made when we told him that was the excuse. They are supposed to have trucks blocking the lanes if they are keeping the congo line together, which didn't make sense here because it isn't a cloverleaf... hope we can fix it quick. Plow is bent, mount is quite bent, hoping it didn't bend the frame with it.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1189922 said:


> what she did isn't illegal unless a posted "no u turn sign" I know this to well!


Oh ok.. What about making a right hand turn and then making a left looking like you were on that side of the road already?

Anyone been to the New Kooy Bro location yet? Same street as speilmans. I have to go tomorrow ( Im excited lol) my 8611lp solenoid crapped out on my ram due to my battery's crapping out as well who knows maybe its my alternator also.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We will see you there! Need new solinoid as well for the same plow, fried the motor and wiring harness... also getting a downeaster spinner motor.... going to be a fun day.


----------



## Triple L

snowplowchick;1189944 said:


> I take it back about the downgrade. This coming weekend looks like it could be interesting in Southern Ontario.


It might be wishful thinking but lets hope that gets DOWNGRADED!


----------



## musclecarboy

Did anyone have a clean run this weekend?  LOL


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1189517 said:


> Chad and I were having a bit of a debate about what would push more snow. 14ft V vs 10-16ft Snowing. What do you guys think? I'm thinking the 12-18 Snowing would for sure but I'm on the fence about the 10ft. Since Chad bought a 10-16 you know what the old mans thoughts are.


You need your head checked if you think a 14' V will out plow a 10-16 speed wing.... :
Windrowing - Speed wing is far superior
Scooping - Speed wing is far superior
Straight blade - Speed wing has 2 extra feet of plow
Roading - Speed wing is smaller...
Stacking - V blade is far superior
Just have to rub it in 

But I'd buy that 14' V without thinking twice if it had the correct harness


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1189971 said:


> Did anyone have a clean run this weekend?  LOL


we havent done anyplowing since friday, except build a hockey rink at the shop... Suckers a monster, 40x60 or 80....


----------



## ff1221

cet;1189829 said:


> It's my own fault. I am doing a bathroom reno for very good friends of mine. They talked me into it but at the time I thought it was no big deal. Some guys could have built a house by now and I still don't have it finished. I learned long ago when you plow snow that is all you should do. There seems there is something to do every day.


That'll do it, I did a basement bathroom install a few years ago, got the rough in done and the floor poured, didn't see the clients for 2 weeks after that due to to snow.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1189946 said:


> Not sure what insurance is going to say. Stopped at Port Union and Kingston, green light, my employee starts driving through a green light. Miller Plow truck comes down the port union exit from the 401 and runs the red light. His excuse was that he was part of a congo line... cop at the collision reporting centre got made when we told him that was the excuse. They are supposed to have trucks blocking the lanes if they are keeping the congo line together, which didn't make sense here because it isn't a cloverleaf... hope we can fix it quick. Plow is bent, mount is quite bent, hoping it didn't bend the frame with it.


Yikes!


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1189980 said:


> we havent done anyplowing since friday, except build a hockey rink at the shop... Suckers a monster, 40x60 or 80....


I'm going to have to drop by next weekend when I'm in waterloo


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1190002 said:


> I'm going to have to drop by next weekend when I'm in waterloo


I hear your pretty good....

today was the first time flooding it... Its coming along... I fell threw on the edge yesterday LOL... Its pretty solid now tho... too bad im terrible at skating in general but its still fun


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1189975 said:


> You need your head checked if you think a 14' V will out plow a 10-16 speed wing.... :
> Windrowing - Speed wing is far superior
> Scooping - Speed wing is far superior
> Straight blade - Speed wing has 2 extra feet of plow
> Roading - Speed wing is smaller...
> Stacking - V blade is far superior
> Just have to rub it in
> 
> But I'd buy that 14' V without thinking twice if it had the correct harness


I'm not convinced but I'll never know for sure as I don't buy blades that are as small as yours to cpmpare it. You sure seem to know alot about a blade you've never ran before.

Sucks about your truck Jon, I imagine you'll be paying for the fix. Not sure I'd use insurance unless it's really expensive.


----------



## ff1221

Pics of the new compact, showed up on Friday and we've put 16 hours on it already.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1190011 said:


> I'm not convinced but I'll never know for sure as I don't buy blades that are as small as yours to cpmpare it. You sure seem to know alot about a blade you've never ran before.
> 
> Sucks about your truck Jon, I imagine you'll be paying for the fix. Not sure I'd use insurance unless it's really expensive.


We already had this conversation... But for everyone else, I'm comparing it to the Snoway Rev which is the same concept as the Snowing and your V is the same as a Boss 9.2 pickup blade... All in all, The Rev would outplow the V without a doubt (when it worked, which was hardly never) But the point is... even everyone on here said the snowing is better....


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1190010 said:


> I hear your pretty good....
> 
> today was the first time flooding it... Its coming along... I fell threw on the edge yesterday LOL... Its pretty solid now tho... too bad im terrible at skating in general but its still fun


Nice! Backyard hockey never gets old.


----------



## Triple L

ff1221;1190018 said:


> Pics of the new compact, showed up on Friday and we've put 16 hours on it already.


Nice tractor!
Hope you have good luck with it... My Deere's been nothing but a PITA... We put almost 80 hours on it just in December but it needs injectors and has a coolent leak, My dad seems to have found it as he was hauling snow with it the other day and says he smells it in the cab so its gotta be the heater core or something... I have practically no sense of smell so I dont know.... I hope to bring it in this week if we dont get much snow...


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1190024 said:


> Nice! Backyard hockey never gets old.


There was talk about putting a sign up saying for HDD and Triple L employee's only


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1190021 said:


> We already had this conversation... But for everyone else, I'm comparing it to the Snoway Rev which is the same concept as the Snowing and your V is the same as a Boss 9.2 pickup blade... All in all, The Rev would outplow the V without a doubt (when it worked, which was hardly never) But the point is... even everyone on here said the snowing is better....


Maybe Johnny Royal will comment as he has 2 12ft V's and a 14ft. With a 48" overall height I'm thinking it will be extremely close in capacity. If I was buying new I'd buy a Snowing as the Machineability stuff is very expensive and I like a global harness. The part I like about it though is it has live hydraulics so all functions are controlled with the joystick, so you only need one remote on your tractor.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;1190011 said:


> I'm not convinced but I'll never know for sure as I don't buy blades that are as small as yours to cpmpare it. You sure seem to know alot about a blade you've never ran before.
> 
> Sucks about your truck Jon, I imagine you'll be paying for the fix. Not sure I'd use insurance unless it's really expensive.


Pictures don't really show the damage, hood, hood attachments, transmission is making a weird noise now, truck completely turned from West to South, bumper, lights, plow is bent, light bar bent, mount bent, and where mount attaches is bent. Miller said it is there fault, so that might help with our rates. Looking at alot of money there.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1190044 said:


> Pictures don't really show the damage, hood, hood attachments, transmission is making a weird noise now, truck completely turned from West to South, bumper, lights, plow is bent, light bar bent, mount bent, and where mount attaches is bent. Miller said it is there fault, so that might help with our rates. Looking at alot of money there.


The trans is making noise but your hoping the frame isnt bent! From my experience with fixing broken cross members and how easy they tear out... The frame and or front crossmember on that truck is positivly bent.... I'd be asking for a new truck! Terrible luck expecially when you need it the most!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The mount is about 4 inches over from where it should be... I don't think they will write it off, and I don't think we really want that right now... I hope your wrong, I think we can get her ok soon enough.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1190061 said:


> The mount is about 4 inches over from where it should be... I don't think they will write it off, and I don't think we really want that right now... I hope your wrong, I think we can get her ok soon enough.


Jon it's a 2010 with a bent frame. I know it will save time now to fix but I would get replacement value because over the long run a bunch of little crap will go wrong as a result. Rangers don't have that tough of a frame compared to super duties so I'm sure its really effed upp


----------



## A Man

I think the 14' V will carry more snow, it's height being the major difference and it's a bigger stronger plow. The crossover relief's kick in on the horst wings if you try to push to much snow while they are at the 45 Degree position which allows you to carry the most snow, so the reality is you can only make it a 11' pusher which won't carry as much as a 14' V. My 2 cents.


----------



## Triple L

A Man;1190080 said:


> I think the 14' V will carry more snow, it's height being the major difference and it's a bigger stronger plow. The crossover relief's kick in on the horst wings if you try to push to much snow while they are at the 45 Degree position which allows you to carry the most snow, so the reality is you can only make it a 11' pusher which won't carry as much as a 14' V. My 2 cents.


I see what both of you are saying, and fully understand it... But at the same time, since all 3 of us have eblings this will make it real simple....

A boss V is like the 14', Tall and a bit smaller

The ebling is like the snowing, shorter but a little wider in 45degree scoop as its just big enough to catch the run off, off a 9.2 Boss.... I think the snow-wing is almost wide enough to catch the run off, off the 14' V, but only when its in the scoop position... Long story short, The ebling carrys far more snow IMO then the Boss does... I'll agree to a point but I'm gonna end this one with I'll agree to disagree....


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1190044 said:


> Pictures don't really show the damage, hood, hood attachments, transmission is making a weird noise now, truck completely turned from West to South, bumper, lights, plow is bent, light bar bent, mount bent, and where mount attaches is bent. Miller said it is there fault, so that might help with our rates. Looking at alot of money there.


You can't see that from the pics. Just getting all the crap switched over to new one will screw more then a week. Good luck,


musclecarboy;1190077 said:


> Jon it's a 2010 with a bent frame. I know it will save time now to fix but I would get replacement value because over the long run a bunch of little crap will go wrong as a result. Rangers don't have that tough of a frame compared to super duties so I'm sure its really effed upp


 The insurance company will dictate what happens.



A Man;1190080 said:


> I think the 14' V will carry more snow, it's height being the major difference and it's a bigger stronger plow. The crossover relief's kick in on the horst wings if you try to push to much snow while they are at the 45 Degree position which allows you to carry the most snow, so the reality is you can only make it a 11' pusher which won't carry as much as a 14' V. My 2 cents.


Cheques in the mail. LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1190097 said:


> I see what both of you are saying, and fully understand it... But at the same time, since all 3 of us have eblings this will make it real simple....
> 
> A boss V is like the 14', Tall and a bit smaller
> 
> The ebling is like the snowing, shorter but a little wider in 45degree scoop as its just big enough to catch the run off, off a 9.2 Boss.... I think the snow-wing is almost wide enough to catch the run off, off the 14' V, but only when its in the scoop position... Long story short, The ebling carrys far more snow IMO then the Boss does... I'll agree to a point but I'm gonna end this one with I'll agree to disagree....


It's a pretty good debate. I will know for sure next year. I'm not convinced either.


----------



## JD Dave

This place would be fun to plow.


----------



## cet

Jon that really sucks. I'm sure you will make it through. When trucks are down it is a huge nightmare.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1190121 said:


> This place would be fun to plow.


You're giving me that plow porn itch.... I miss the snow this year. 
Gotta hate the bad luck Jon, I'm sure you'll work it out.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Jon, What would plow more snow? Your smacked up blizzard on a ranger that's written off or my rev that I can't control? Now there's a good question! I'll be back up and running tomorrow. If you need a hand making up for the down truck let me know. Having other people around to bail your ass out like musclecar did for me makes a bad situation more bearable.

Anyone have a crappy universal pusher box? I want to set up a backhoe as a backup plow.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1189517 said:


> Chad and I were having a bit of a debate about what would push more snow. 14ft V vs 10-16ft Snowing. What do you guys think? I'm thinking the 12-18 Snowing would for sure but I'm on the fence about the 10ft. Since Chad bought a 10-16 you know what the old mans thoughts are.


I would think the 12-18 Snow wing would be a better comparison to the 14ft machinability V plow. I cant really comment about snow wing type plows because I dont have any but I have always thought they would carry more snow in general than a v-plow. ALl I can say is that Machinability Plows are huge, and heavy and very well built! Scott is a great guy and really backs his product, and being local makes things real easy should parts or something be required.



Grassman09;1189955 said:


> Anyone been to the New Kooy Bro location yet? .


Picking up some parts and dropping a plow off there tomorrow.



Pristine PM ltd;1189946 said:


> Plow is bent, mount is quite bent, hoping it didn't bend the frame with it.


I feel your plain Jon.



musclecarboy;1189971 said:


> Did anyone have a clean run this weekend?  LOL


Wish we did...our shop is being converted to a plow hospital tomorow morning. All little issues, but enough to raise blood pressures if we get nailed again.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1190121 said:


> This place would be fun to plow.


Winston Churchill and QEW-Quoted it 10 years ago.


----------



## forbidden

4 foot drifts of snow, route is only half done.....


----------



## rooferdave

holy cow! we got slammed here between thurs and saturday, one of thurs at some point the boss calls and says the snow has stopped where he is and I can barely see my plow for the flakes!got to bed at 5pm fri and back out at 11,,, got sent home at 5 pm sat. 7 a.m. sunday doing all my stuff I had to bail at noon and the other truck was out till 4pm as they are closed weekends, and I have to go out now to get into three places with locked compounds. I did a bunch of stuff at 6a.m saturday and by 10 it looked like I had never been there.

Any one else have problems thurs? it kept looking like it had stopped and we would clean up and it just kept restarting what a PITA!


----------



## rooferdave

is anyone going to the SIMA reception on tues night?


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1190027 said:


> Nice tractor!
> Hope you have good luck with it... My Deere's been nothing but a PITA... We put almost 80 hours on it just in December but it needs injectors and has a coolent leak, My dad seems to have found it as he was hauling snow with it the other day and says he smells it in the cab so its gotta be the heater core or something... I have practically no sense of smell so I dont know.... I hope to bring it in this week if we dont get much snow...


It's always the little things that cause the most grief, as they come at the most inopportune time, and you can't seem to find time to fix them, my big tractor keeps blowing O rings on the rear remotes, it's gone through a 20l pail of Hydra-Trans in the past 4or 5 days, I'm changing an O ring a day, dealer might be replacing remotes soon.

Jon, sorry to hear about your misfortune, my plow truck got hit out in front of my house at the beginning of the season, I had to scramble to get another truck ready right away, it's pretty stressful, even more so when you are in the heart of the season. Did you think of calling Miller to see if they would pay to replace the whole unit, mind you a company that size probably doesn't worry about a claim like this on their fleet insurance, sure does affect our bottom line though.Good Luck


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1190202 said:


> Anyone have a crappy universal pusher box? I want to set up a backhoe as a backup plow.


There's one in Erin, on the Main St North of downtown. 12 ft but I think it has a rubber edge, they wanted $3k, 519-833-9367 ask for Gary.


----------



## cet

Triple L;1190027 said:


> Nice tractor!
> Hope you have good luck with it... My Deere's been nothing but a PITA... We put almost 80 hours on it just in December but it needs injectors and has a coolent leak, My dad seems to have found it as he was hauling snow with it the other day and says he smells it in the cab so its gotta be the heater core or something... I have practically no sense of smell so I dont know.... I hope to bring it in this week if we dont get much snow...


John Deere and injectors, now where have I seen that before. :angry:


----------



## DeVries

cet;1190547 said:


> John Deere and injectors, now where have I seen that before. :angry:


Our 4320 had those problems after 50hrs. Dealer repaired them and after another 500hrs seem to be fine.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1190268 said:


> Winston Churchill and QEW-Quoted it 10 years ago.


I like places like that, not everyone can do them. I might put this V plow on one of the tractors in the next few weeks if the weather is nice. The suspense is killing me now.


----------



## JD Dave

So you guys think we should change the L.O show to Thrursday or not?


----------



## GMC Driver

Anyone else here know if and what the rules are for using ATVs for snow clearing?

One of my guys got stopped the other night and was told he can no longer run his ATV from site to site, but must transport it on a truck or trailer. They had a hard time finding the proof in the HTA to support their argument. The only thing I can find is this: http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/dandv/orv.shtml


----------



## snowplowchick

GMC Driver;1190633 said:


> Anyone else here know if and what the rules are for using ATVs for snow clearing?
> 
> One of my guys got stopped the other night and was told he can no longer run his ATV from site to site, but must transport it on a truck or trailer. They had a hard time finding the proof in the HTA to support their argument. The only thing I can find is this: http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/dandv/orv.shtml


It depends on whether there is an ATV bylaw for the municipality you are working in. Check your municipality website or call them.


----------



## musclecarboy

Tuesday is practically downgraded to nothing. I should be good for Wed. My truck is at highland now, the service mgr is a bit of an A hole but I hope they fix it or at least tell me what's wrong exactly. Grant said his was much worse when they went so I'm a little worried if they are bad enough to repair.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

GMC Driver;1190633 said:


> Anyone else here know if and what the rules are for using ATVs for snow clearing?
> 
> One of my guys got stopped the other night and was told he can no longer run his ATV from site to site, but must transport it on a truck or trailer. They had a hard time finding the proof in the HTA to support their argument. The only thing I can find is this: http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/dandv/orv.shtml


My guess, would be since ATVS can not be used anywhere but private property legally, just like dirt bikes. thats the issue. so as soon as you hit a road, it's not legal to be there.

Of course this is old statement I heard way back, no idea about any changes that would allow them now. That link does have this
"•ORVs must be registered and have a valid permit except in exempt areas (e.g., far Northern Ontario" is yours?
Also
"Municipalities have the authority to pass by-laws to define if, where and when off-road vehicle use is appropriate on municipal roads." so check with them./

might want to look over this
http://www.e-laws.gov.on.ca/html/statutes/english/elaws_statutes_90o04_e.htm


----------



## PlatinumService

GMC Driver;1190633 said:


> Anyone else here know if and what the rules are for using ATVs for snow clearing?
> 
> One of my guys got stopped the other night and was told he can no longer run his ATV from site to site, but must transport it on a truck or trailer. They had a hard time finding the proof in the HTA to support their argument. The only thing I can find is this: http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/dandv/orv.shtml


yes it depends on your municipality by-laws, in innisfil they are legal on the main roads. most places are technically not allowed to run on the road. our by law says we are not allowed but everyone seems to do it, including myself. i have to take the main road and the police pass me all the time with no issues. But one bad cop could fix that in a hurry so it depends what chances you would like to take.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1190624 said:


> So you guys think we should change the L.O show to Thrursday or not?


Thursday is much better for me... 2 other guys will be going with me.

Count me in for Thursday if you guys change it to then... if not I will have to call or txt on wed if Im comming but it will be by myself.

There has to be a mathematical calculation to 14ft V vs 10-16.

What are the heights of both? and I will fig out the matematical answer... sorry my comptuer will. 

last year I plowed a lot with my wideout 8 10, this year I have a V on the same truck. 
The lot was done faster with the wideout, but the V can move larger piles of snow. 
This is on a 4cm snow fall.

I prefer the wideout. and I find that straight edge scrapes better. The V gets worn out on the cutting edge tip being in V all the time.


----------



## JD Dave

Well for the T.O guys I'm thinking Thursday wil be better, it looks as though we'll be out for sure on Wed. Whatever you guys want, I guess the Wednes guys can meet and we'll have another one on Thursday.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1190765 said:


> Well for the T.O guys I'm thinking Thursday wil be better, it looks as though we'll be out for sure on Wed. Whatever you guys want, I guess the Wednes guys can meet and we'll have another one on Thursday.


3 of us are going Thursday
was it Lonestar 1:00? I think we are doing the show after lunch but that doesnt matter


----------



## PlatinumService

doing some simple cubic area math and reverting back to grade 10 Pythagorean theorem i have calculated (i hope correctly its been a while for area of a tri angle) that the machinablilty 14 foot vee will hold 86.4 cubic feet of snow and the horst 10 foot box will hold 90 cubic feet of snow. these calculations are only if the snow does not mound out the front of the plow.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am good for Thursday! 

You can try and get around the bylaw by putting a SMV sign on the ATV and a warning light. It won't work, but may help your cause... I would also talk to the police and explain to them the situation and ask for a bit of leniency. That wouldn't fly in TO, but may in a smaller town.


----------



## buckwheat_la

forbidden;1190316 said:


> 4 foot drifts of snow, route is only half done.....


I hear you, we have had some garage doors covered by drifts and a parkade we do was all the way up to the 4ft walls, hopefully this is over for a bit


----------



## PlatinumService

we wear the safety vest when riding and have a rotator on my atv so maybe thats why i have no issue?


----------



## PlatinumService

i meant to add this to my last post


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1190789 said:


> 3 of us are going Thursday
> was it Lonestar 1:00? I think we are doing the show after lunch but that doesnt matter


Might not work for me now, sorry. Was thinking about going tomorrow since DKG and Chad are going. Plan something and you'll know it will snow for sure.



PlatinumService;1190816 said:


> doing some simple cubic area math and reverting back to grade 10 Pythagorean theorem i have calculated (i hope correctly its been a while for area of a tri angle) that the machinablilty 14 foot vee will hold 86.4 cubic feet of snow and the horst 10 foot box will hold 90 cubic feet of snow. these calculations are only if the snow does not mound out the front of the plow.


Well by your math their pretty close.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1191169 said:


> Might not work for me now, sorry. Was thinking about going tomorrow since DKG and Chad are going. Plan something and you'll know it will snow for sure.
> 
> Well by your math their pretty close.


if I were you I would go with Chad also becasue with all his money he would probably buy.

The math needs to calculate the "mound/pile" what brand is the 14ft or is everything generic? I will dig up the specs.

I think while at the show you guys should find the dealers of the 14ft V and the snow wing and get them to hash it out on who can push more. like a plowsite pissing match.

anyone going on thurs? 
PPM if you are I will call ahead and tell them to ramp up the fajita production.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1191185 said:


> if I were you I would go with Chad also becasue with all his money he would probably buy.
> 
> The math needs to calculate the "mound/pile" what brand is the 14ft or is everything generic? I will dig up the specs.
> 
> I think while at the show you guys should find the dealers of the 14ft V and the snow wing and get them to hash it out on who can push more. like a plowsite pissing match.
> 
> anyone going on thurs?
> PPM if you are I will call ahead and tell them to ramp up the fajita production.


Pretty bummed, I can't go Tues, looked at my calender and I have a meeting I can't get out of. The V is a Machinability. I could just call them because they make a Snowing also. Jon will probably share fajita's with you if your nice. Sorry Roofer Dave if I don't meet you, your coat is keeping me warm though.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1191185 said:


> if I were you I would go with Chad also becasue with all his money he would probably buy.


HAHA Chads having a good day now finally...

For Tom - My gooseneck float sold with 34 hours of posting it on Kijiji!!! You missed on the one heck of a deal buddy... Have fun this year :laughing: O well, the guy who bought it was mad cool, He took 1st place last year in Fergus pulling where I took 4th place.. So we talked alot about pulling and more less became friends... I told him to watch out this year LOL, although we may end up pulling different classes with the new "work stock" class depending on the rules... He's got a big turbo on his truck...

Hired a new operator as well for the sidewalk unit.... That was really stressing me out... Tomarrow will be a good day to go trailer shopping...


----------



## Triple L

A brand new Terra star showed up at the shop today... I thought it was a nice truck but the 6.4L is kinda scary, since i know how terrible on fuel they are in a pickup I dont know how they'd be in a truck of this size.... Priced right, at 45K as it sits for the chassi cab...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1191206 said:


> HAHA Chads having a good day now finally...
> 
> For Tom - My gooseneck float sold with 34 hours of posting it on Kijiji!!! You missed on the one heck of a deal buddy... Have fun this year :laughing: O well, the guy who bought it was mad cool, He took 1st place last year in Fergus pulling where I took 4th place.. So we talked alot about pulling and more less became friends... I told him to watch out this year LOL, although we may end up pulling different classes with the new "work stock" class depending on the rules... He's got a big turbo on his truck...
> 
> Hired a new operator as well for the sidewalk unit.... That was really stressing me out... Tomarrow will be a good day to go trailer shopping...


I highly doubt there will be a workstock class next year but you never know. You guys will have fun pulling with Spiro if there is. Glad you got your trailer sold. I know your hard up for money after you found out your going to be a father.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1191216 said:


> A brand new Terra star showed up at the shop today... I thought it was a nice truck but the 6.4L is kinda scary, since i know how terrible on fuel they are in a pickup I dont know how they'd be in a truck of this size.... Priced right, at 45K as it sits for the chassi cab...


That's a sharp looking truck. You guys sure don't keep much salt in stock.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1191219 said:


> I highly doubt there will be a workstock class next year but you never know. You guys will have fun pulling with Spiro if there is. Glad you got your trailer sold. I know your hard up for money after you found out your going to be a father.


Wow you sure get comfuzed really easy


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1191206 said:


> HAHA Chads having a good day now finally...
> 
> For Tom - My gooseneck float sold with 34 hours of posting it on Kijiji!!! You missed on the one heck of a deal buddy... Have fun this year :laughing: O well, the guy who bought it was mad cool, He took 1st place last year in Fergus pulling where I took 4th place.. So we talked alot about pulling and more less became friends... I told him to watch out this year LOL, although we may end up pulling different classes with the new "work stock" class depending on the rules... He's got a big turbo on his truck...
> 
> Hired a new operator as well for the sidewalk unit.... That was really stressing me out... Tomarrow will be a good day to go trailer shopping...


here is where I bought my dump. there was a good amount of movement 
http://www.allprowest.com

what happened to the old sidewalk guy?

your going to be a father? DUDE! Stop hanging out with JD seriously... did you drink the water at his place?
if you really are then congradulations Im just joking, you know that


----------



## PlatinumService

JD Dave;1191198 said:


> Pretty bummed, I can't go Tues, looked at my calender and I have a meeting I can't get out of. The V is a Machinability. I could just call them because they make a Snowing also. Jon will probably share fajita's with you if your nice. Sorry Roofer Dave if I don't meet you, your coat is keeping me warm though.


I would say in a straight clean up the vee would carry more because its 12 ft wide in scoop mode. but all around versatility snowing any day. windrow at 16 ft reverse box for loading docks and you can kick a wing in for windrow. but if all the job is to do is push from one end to the other vee is probably the way to go.


----------



## JD Dave

PlatinumService;1191236 said:


> I would say in a straight clean up the vee would carry more because its 12 ft wide in scoop mode. but all around versatility snowing any day. windrow at 16 ft reverse box for loading docks and you can kick a wing in for windrow. but if all the job is to do is push from one end to the other vee is probably the way to go.


I agree but you don't really have 16ft when windrowing unless the snow is very light. It seems the wings always want to push back on your bottom edge. I have yet to run our Snowing but the guy who does loves it.


----------



## schrader

Tuesday looks like the best day for me to head to the show, snow is not go to start until the afternoon. Hopefully I will run in to someone if anyone else is going Tuesday.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1191198 said:


> Pretty bummed, I can't go Tues, looked at my calender and I have a meeting I can't get out of. The V is a Machinability. I could just call them because they make a Snowing also. Jon will probably share fajita's with you if your nice. Sorry Roofer Dave if I don't meet you, your coat is keeping me warm though.


Pristine - pm me and let me know what your doing or post. I'd even do Tuckers cause I know you like the buffet and Im sure my guys can do some damage there too.


----------



## PlatinumService

JD Dave;1191241 said:


> I agree but you don't really have 16ft when windrowing unless the snow is very light. It seems the wings always want to push back on your bottom edge. I have yet to run our Snowing but the guy who does loves it.


i have yet to have the bottom edge push back on me on a windrow but i kick it out a little bit to gain a foot or so per pass.

as for your operator loving it... it is by far the best technology in the snow industry today IMO. i take care of 14 acres with a 10-16 and an Atv for sidewalks and no issues what so ever. the vee wouldnt give me what i need in my scenario.


----------



## CGM Inc.

PlatinumService;1191280 said:


> i have yet to have the bottom edge push back on me on a windrow but i kick it out a little bit to gain a foot or so per pass.
> 
> as for your operator loving it... it is by far the best technology in the snow industry today IMO. i take care of 14 acres with a 10-16 and an Atv for sidewalks and no issues what so ever. the vee wouldnt give me what i need in my scenario.


My Guy used to run Storm Blades on Massey Tractors and is in heaven with the Deere and 10-16. You van see the smile on his face when plowing!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Tomorrow will probably not work for me, have fun! Thursday is still the best for me. 1pm at Lonestars should be great!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1191216 said:


> A brand new Terra star showed up at the shop today... I thought it was a nice truck but the 6.4L is kinda scary, since i know how terrible on fuel they are in a pickup I dont know how they'd be in a truck of this size.... Priced right, at 45K as it sits for the chassi cab...


Are they hand shoveling of the bed? Don't see a spreader on it  :laughing:


----------



## rooferdave

thursday is good for me..1 p.m at the landing strip? Upon reflection maybe lonestar gives us a better chance of making the show


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1191334 said:


> Are they hand shoveling of the bed? Don't see a spreader on it  :laughing:


haha, our local dealer brought it by....

when compared to a hino it looks quite goofy, IMO... but its gonna carve out a whole new market as in 2011 they're bringing out a 4X4 edition, which will shut F-550 sales down quite a bit, expecially since you can get an Allison in this truck... Basically if you want 4wd you need a F550 or a Dodge 550 and now this is in a class of its own as its a nice 550 for the price of a base model pickup....


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1191315 said:



> Tomorrow will probably not work for me, have fun! Thursday is still the best for me. 1pm at Lonestars should be great!


Thurs is best for me. I have to mud and tape a 2600sf basement this week to stay on schedule


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1191393 said:


> haha, our local dealer brought it by....
> 
> when compared to a hino it looks quite goofy, IMO... but its gonna carve out a whole new market as in 2011 they're bringing out a 4X4 edition, which will shut F-550 sales down quite a bit, expecially since you can get an Allison in this truck... Basically if you want 4wd you need a F550 or a Dodge 550 and now this is in a class of its own as its a nice 550 for the price of a base model pickup....


Looks kinda boxy and weird. The 4300s are so smoooooooth and curvy, not sure I like that truck. Is it 19,500lb or 25,950 gvw? IMO a 19,500 truck is kinda stuck in the middle but 4x4 is sweet on a plow truck, even that size.

Good to hear you sold the trailer. I knew it was a deal but its not exactly what I'm looking for right now. It would sit around quite a bit this year.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1191410 said:


> Looks kinda boxy and weird. The 4300s are so smoooooooth and curvy, not sure I like that truck. Is it 19,500lb or 25,950 gvw? IMO a 19,500 truck is kinda stuck in the middle but 4x4 is sweet on a plow truck, even that size.
> 
> Good to hear you sold the trailer. I knew it was a deal but its not exactly what I'm looking for right now. It would sit around quite a bit this year.


Its 19,500

I thought you were gonna be super busy this coming season as you were booking work like crazy in the fall no?


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1191431 said:


> Its 19,500
> 
> I thought you were gonna be super busy this coming season as you were booking work like crazy in the fall no?


Oh yeah it's going to be nuts, I'm excited. I just don't think the trailer would be busy considering my dump trailer will be able to do most of what I need, and I can only haul 1 at a time so the other would be sitting idle.


----------



## Grassman09

rooferdave;1191381 said:


> thursday is good for me..1 p.m at the landing strip? Upon reflection maybe lonestar gives us a better chance of making the show


No I think you'd probably prefer the landscape show better. Better scenery there. Thumbs Up


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;1190264 said:


> Picking up some parts and dropping a plow off there tomorrow.


Yea I saw one of the Fords there. Seen a few ppls trucks I know. The new shop is very nice bigger then some car dealer show rooms. Parking lot was full. 
I don't know how they are going to fix this one.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

My mechanic was there for opening and said he loved the place... they make alot more money then car dealerships... our bill today was $1900....


----------



## Grassman09

Mine was $112 lol.. I'll bet you wanna trade eh.. LOL.. No thx. Will have to go to the walker rodeo and school Triple L. I'm gona add some nice rims gator blades on the deck larger fuel tank heavy duty belts. Look out.. Learn mean grass cuttin machine.


----------



## TLG99

Well, count me in with the guys who had a stressful run on Saturday

Last minute forecast called for 5cm, then changed two hours later to 5-10 cms, and ending up with closer to 15cms in some areas. Not a big deal really, but the timing was terrible. The bulk of the snow fall in 2hrs between 11am and 1pm, then stopped shortly after. Scrambled to get the trucks on the road, only to be stuck in Saturday traffic, which made cleaning the lots a pain in the azz also. We did managed to get the roads cleaned in good time.

The bigger problem was my sidewalk crew being shorthanded. One guy was up north (with my permission, cause nothing was forecasted this weekend), another guy is home with the flu. Tough to get anyone with the short notice, but the guys in the plow trucks chipped in at the end of their run and we got them done. Took longer than it should have..but they got done.

Oh, one of the plows was down with an electrical issue for about an hour. I also broke a return spring on my v-blade, which I plowed with for a couple of hours before I spent the 20 minutes to fix it.

Spent most of today, doing minor repairs and getting ready for the 10-20cms coming tomorrow evening/night. At least this time I feel better prepared.

AHHH..........GOOD TIMES!


----------



## goel

Just out Lollygaging around today, got a call about an icy spot so we took a 1/2 load on our merry way.

Snap, BANG - WTF - flat tire? Nope, Snaped all the Studs on the passenger side of the rear dually's. Get out, look, not looking good both tires on angles....

Call around, 6 tow companies later - find one that has a long enough bed to haul an extended cab, plow on the front, dump on the back with salter.

Cost - new studs, plus 2 used rims and 85/hr for the tow - fixed by 4 pm. Could have been a LOT worse... and a lot worse in the middle of a snow storm, like say tomorrow night...

Somebody must be looking out for me.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Grassman09;1191602 said:


> Yea I saw one of the Fords there. Seen a few ppls trucks I know. The new shop is very nice bigger then some car dealer show rooms. Parking lot was full.
> I don't know how they are going to fix this one.


You'd be shocked at how well those Air-flo MSS straighten out enough to go be workable.


----------



## McGaw

In regards to the ATV transportation, in london we're aloud to transport them as long as they're licensed and insured. There's no reason someone wouldn't be aloud to. Whenever we would have a guy drive the quad, he would be in high vis clothing with all the lights on and flashing. Check with your local Police Service's Traffic Unit, but from my knowledge, with a plate and insurance, you're good to go. They wouldn't have found anything in the HTA, because it is a local law, and with proper documentation, there is no reason you can't drive it around the city. 
-Adam

P.S.
Looks like there is a weather warning for london and area!


----------



## TLG99

Yeah...have to look at the bright side of things, it could always be worse.

Even though I still feel the stress when days like Saturday happen, I seem to handle it better than I did a few years back. I must be getting old or maybe I'm just getting better at putting things in their proper perspective, I guess.

What we do can be stressful sometimes,...taking care of the customers needs is essential for a good business, but taking care of my family is paramount for me. I would rather lose an account or two because of bad luck, than risk having a heart attack stressing about things out of my control,...like the weather.


----------



## musclecarboy

They upgraded the storm today. The show is going to be jammed on Thursday.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Interesting forecast! EC says tonight and TWN through the day


----------



## JD Dave

PlatinumService;1191280 said:


> i have yet to have the bottom edge push back on me on a windrow but i kick it out a little bit to gain a foot or so per pass.
> 
> as for your operator loving it... it is by far the best technology in the snow industry today IMO. i take care of 14 acres with a 10-16 and an Atv for sidewalks and no issues what so ever. the vee wouldnt give me what i need in my scenario.


We have pretty much every different style of blade except a big V so that's why I wanted it. I got it for the price of a used Boss blade so I can't go wrong.


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1192094 said:


> Interesting forecast! EC says tonight and TWN through the day


I'm not really sure what the time EC considers "tonight" but it looks like 4-6pm start. We are going to have to hammer salt down because it's -12 overnight


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1192110 said:


> I'm not really sure what the time EC considers "tonight" but it looks like 4-6pm start. We are going to have to hammer salt down because it's -12 overnight


Make sure that doesn't come back to haunt you. EC is calling for 5-10 for you. If it comes as 10 I bet it will freeze rock hard on the bottom and then you will have to hammer it with salt again. If you get what TWN is calling for you will look good. prsport


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1192139 said:


> Make sure that doesn't come back to haunt you. EC is calling for 5-10 for you. If it comes as 10 I bet it will freeze rock hard on the bottom and then you will have to hammer it with salt again. If you get what TWN is calling for you will look good. prsport


I hope you know I meant post-salt not pre-salt! At this temp it will be a plow for sure.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Enviro TWN
Toronto 5 to 10cm Tues Night 5cm
Cobourg 2 to 4cm Tues Night 2 to 4cm
Peterborough 2 to 4cm Tues Night 1cm

2 years ago it use to be that I got double whatever Toronto got, now its shifted and things are alot different. Im going to need some more events otherwise it will start to bring prices down, I would think. Im multiyear in most cases but still. 

Even when I have had to salt, its been that the temps come up or the sun really comes out and I have been able to use very little. 

Im thankfull but still..

So Thurs Tom, PPM, Roofer, Midtown (3ppl) you guys bringin anyone? I can call ahead and get a table. my cell is 9053775555 if you want to call or txt me.


----------



## rooferdave

I am in not sure if I am alone or not, will know after the snow better


JD has that been you phoning my cell? I keep missing calls from some one and my voice mail is acting up so I do not know who it is.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1192164 said:


> So Thurs Tom, PPM, Roofer, Midtown (3ppl) you guys bringin anyone? I can call ahead and get a table. my cell is 9053775555 if you want to call or txt me.


I'm still up in the air about Thurs, have to see how my morning works out...otherwise I'm in.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1192184 said:


> I'm still up in the air about Thurs, have to see how my morning works out...otherwise I'm in.


sounds good. save my number.


----------



## PlatinumService

JD Dave;1192099 said:


> We have pretty much every different style of blade except a big V so that's why I wanted it. I got it for the price of a used Boss blade so I can't go wrong.


because you have every plow for every application you will probably love that blade for the situation you throw at it. for that price you cant go wrong wow! have fun with it


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Come on Weather Network!!!!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1192387 said:


> Come on Weather Network!!!!


Hopefully they up it to 30cm.


----------



## PlatinumService

WN is calling for "close to 1 cm of snow from Tuesday Afternoon to Wednesday Morning"

not as exciting up here as what you guys are in for. Im actually ok with it though. ive been out for 10 or so full runs already this year.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Lets see what news the 3:30 EC brings! Did anyone watch Global last night?


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1192398 said:


> Hopefully they up it to 30cm.


In your neck of the woods. We've had our share for awhile.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1192421 said:


> Lets see what news the 3:30 EC brings! Did anyone watch Global last night?


I was in bed but the boss told me they said 5-10cm if she got it write.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Damn! They are pretty good!


----------



## TLG99

Checked all the equipment again, boys are lined up waiting for their call-in, trucks all gassed up....time to maybe catch an hour or two of sleep.......yeah right!

Looks like more coming for the weekend....it appears this slow winter (for us at least) is looking to play catch up!

Good luck tonight fellas!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I talked to a few guys who are going, put 4 people down for me.

Just looked at the 3:30pm EC, still 5-10. Oh well, hopefully it is done quickly!


----------



## wildwilly

Local gents
i now need a vibrator for my tailgate salter.....as i now wish to run bulk...any opinions on the earthquake vibrators out of oakville..small unit is 200 lbs . Sales guy says its ok to use.. But not on constantly as it will shake everything apart. I just need it for short blasts for driveways and a small parking lot 75x125.
Thanks bill.....have fun in the big smoke


----------



## Bruce'sEx

One source is saying most of it is expected to be down by midnight, then only a cm or two after that..


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That's what I am hoping!


----------



## 3ipka

JD Dave;1192398 said:


> Hopefully they up it to 30cm.


Hahaha that would be nice....

Was at the landscaping show today, it was pretty much the same as last year....
Picked up a show special for hardscaping season, ICS Concrete Chainsaw 14", ive had my eye on these for years but they were always over priced.... Hope you all enjoy the show and the snow tymusic


----------



## schrader

Show was packed, looking at an exmark 36" vantage. Sure would be a lot faster than the turf tracer. A lot of other really nice stuff I would love to have but can't afford.


----------



## Alpha Property

what time are you guys going to meet at the show on thrusday? I was hopping to go wednesday with my dad but it looks like I ll be plowing, so Thursday if I go I ll be flying solo


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Snow coming down in Hamilton now off the lake.
I was at the Toronto Port today fixing a dump truck and must say I have never seen so much salt be hauled as I did today. Some trucks that I have not seen move in weeks were all out today hauling from the dock stockpiles. So I guess everyone on here has now stocked up for tonights storm.


----------



## DeVries

Snow coming here now too, don't think it will be as bad as forcasted though.

Looks like we need to have a "niagara" get together, didn't realise there were so many guys from my area on here.


----------



## CGM Inc.

nothing here


----------



## Triple L

snow just started here...

new sidewalk guy got a run through of everything... Holy geez its different going to everysite showing him everything... Wow i never knew I had soo much sidewalks LOL... should be an interesting night...


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

:Hey Im finally back on plowsite after losing my e-mail account.:realmad: Used to be known as augerandblade, became a addict in less than a year so I guess Im outa rehab. Glad to be back.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowplowchick

Jacobsmovinsnow;1192900 said:


> :Hey Im finally back on plowsite after losing my e-mail account.:realmad: Used to be known as augerandblade, became a addict in less than a year so I guess Im outa rehab. Glad to be back.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Long time no see. Welcome back


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Heading out to move my skid steer from construction site to snow site. Not sure if it'll be needed tonight though, still not a single flake in thornhill.

If this storn turns out to be a flop, does anyone want to go back to the Wed. plan for L.O show?


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

snowplowchick;1192917 said:


> Long time no see. Welcome back


Most chicks dont remember me............Thanks


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1192925 said:


> Heading out to move my skid steer from construction site to snow site. Not sure if it'll be needed tonight though, still not a single flake in thornhill.
> 
> If this storn turns out to be a flop, does anyone want to go back to the Wed. plan for L.O show?


I hope it flops.

I am for sure Thursday. Not sure about you guys.


----------



## CGM Inc.

2-4cm now for Mississauga....WTF!
Guess we better start anti icing LOL!


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Hearing it's downgraded to under 5cm.


----------



## musclecarboy

It has started in RH. Suck back a few pints and off to bed.....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Going to be up all night no matter what, so Wednesday would be grumpy Jon.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1192885 said:


> snow just started here...
> 
> new sidewalk guy got a run through of everything... Holy geez its different going to everysite showing him everything... Wow i never knew I had soo much sidewalks LOL... should be an interesting night...


X2 on babysitting new Guys, have 2 new plow drivers great and reliable but don't know the sites to well. They have asigned routes but if needed I have all my Guys help out in other sites too so we get done quicker. Now you have to send them with directions and tell them what to do 
All you can hope for is that they come back next year and are more familiar with everything. Looking at sites in fall is a big difference vs the first snow fall. They get pictures with site specifics but at the end common sense goes a long way if you know where to go


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1193009 said:


> Going to be up all night no matter what, so Wednesday would be grumpy Jon.


I hear you on the up all night 
To uncertain to sleep.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We are planning on dropping the blades, or salt at 1:30 now. Looks like it might be moving quicker then originally thought.


----------



## ff1221

Hit the show today while the weather was good, some neat stuff down there, had a good time, I think my wife got a reusable shopping bag from every booth that had one, pretty seriously thinking of a Weberlane rolloff trailer, have a good run tomorrow fellas and enjoy the show.
http://www.weberlane.com/suprolloff.php

Oh yeah, I think we hit every LCBO between Toronto and Kincardine on the way home, got enough craft and import beer to last.....well it won't last long!


----------



## PlatinumService

Pristine PM ltd;1193034 said:


> We are planning on dropping the blades, or salt at 1:30 now. Looks like it might be moving quicker then originally thought.


yeah for a while it was moving really slow took a long time to get here from when it first showed on radar. it seems to be moving at a decent clip now.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1193034 said:


> We are planning on dropping the blades, or salt at 1:30 now. Looks like it might be moving quicker then originally thought.


I'm getting up at 130 too. South of 7 you will get more but I think it's a plow for the whole city.


----------



## PlatinumService

ff1221;1193043 said:


> Hit the show today while the weather was good, some neat stuff down there, had a good time, I think my wife got a reusable shopping bag from every booth that had one, pretty seriously thinking of a Weberlane rolloff trailer, have a good run tomorrow fellas and enjoy the show.
> http://www.weberlane.com/suprolloff.php
> 
> Oh yeah, I think we hit every LCBO between Toronto and Kincardine on the way home, got enough craft and import beer to last.....well it won't last long!


i was looking at this or something similar to get into about a year or so ago. seems like a really good idea but not quite sure yet with so many mini bin companies out there now and with no places to dump clean fill anymore its tough to justify on my end.


----------



## 3ipka

Cedar Grounds;1192981 said:


> 2-4cm now for Mississauga....WTF!
> Guess we better start anti icing LOL!


Hahaha yea.... those morons keep changing the forecast, first 5-10, an hour later 2-4, what does it take to become a meteorologist anyway?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

a four month course from a community college.


----------



## CGM Inc.

city is out for the 1st round to salt


----------



## DeVries

We have serious drifting with all the wind and snow. Just went for a drive and the roads are deserted. Gona be a full push in the morning just wish that it would end sooner so that things can be clean for the morning.


----------



## ff1221

PlatinumService;1193056 said:


> i was looking at this or something similar to get into about a year or so ago. seems like a really good idea but not quite sure yet with so many mini bin companies out there now and with no places to dump clean fill anymore its tough to justify on my end.


Up here we collect clean fill like it's going out of style, no soil tests or other BS, I like the idea of being able to do multiple things with one unit, haul aggregate, move fill, move equipment, and i can put aggregate or topsoil in it, drop it in a customers driveway and not have to worry about cleaning up the mess, just pick it up when I'm done, besides there aren't a lot of bin companies here. I looked at a hook lift for my 5 ton, but at $20000 without a bin opposed to $12000 to $14000 with 1 bin, and the trailer will carry more than the truck, and can be towed in tandem with the 5 ton (once licensed for the extra weight) or with my 3/4 ton.


----------



## PlatinumService

ff1221;1193149 said:


> Up here we collect clean fill like it's going out of style, no soil tests or other BS, I like the idea of being able to do multiple things with one unit, haul aggregate, move fill, move equipment, and i can put aggregate or topsoil in it, drop it in a customers driveway and not have to worry about cleaning up the mess, just pick it up when I'm done, besides there aren't a lot of bin companies here. I looked at a hook lift for my 5 ton, but at $20000 without a bin opposed to $12000 to $14000 with 1 bin, and the trailer will carry more than the truck, and can be towed in tandem with the 5 ton (once licensed for the extra weight) or with my 3/4 ton.


multiple things with one unit is key... and if you have a spot for clean fill and can get a few bins out for some home reno's you will get a good business going for yourself. there are a million mini bin companies here and they all seem to be busy so if you can be the first in your area i wouldnt think twice. just make sure you dont have to many cookie cutter communities or you wont have any room to turn the trailer into the driveway to drop it.


----------



## CGM Inc.

This is going to be a full plow 
we have 4-5cm now


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Going for a drive, have fun and be safe everyone!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Full plow and salt for us tonite...rolling out at 1. Morning rush should be fun for the salters. Have a safe night gents.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1193291 said:


> Full plow and salt for us tonite...rolling out at 1. Morning rush should be fun for the salters. Have a safe night gents.


X2


----------



## DeVries

We have a drift infront of our shop that is pushing 4 feet tall. At least 10cm's have fallen and it's still coming down hard.
Finally a decent amount of snow to push. This is going to be a long day.


----------



## cet

Full push for us. These guys haven't gotten one of these right yet.

TWN-close to 1cm


----------



## musclecarboy

It's going to snow thru the morning rush, how exciting!


----------



## PlatinumService

gonna go at 4 and let as much come down as possible.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;1193345 said:


> We have a drift infront of our shop that is pushing 4 feet tall. At least 10cm's have fallen and it's still coming down hard.
> Finally a decent amount of snow to push. This is going to be a long day.


Blowing pretty good here too - we've got our 10cm, but have a feeling you guys got more out of this one.

Everyone's out - long day ahead. I'm glad I told them all earlier today to rest up - just hope now we have enough time to get everything opened up for 7.


----------



## martyman

I would like thank the weather channel for being so inaccurate this year. For every snow fall just double the amount they predict and you should be fine tymusic


----------



## musclecarboy

martyman;1193435 said:


> I would like thank the weather channel for being so inaccurate this year. For every snow fall just double the amount they predict and you should be fine tymusic


You will still be way off  my sidewalk guy went the whole night with a doormat in the blower, surprised it didn't effect performance


----------



## ff1221

musclecarboy;1193436 said:


> You will still be way off  my sidewalk guy went the whole night with a doormat in the blower, surprised it didn't effect performance


Just acted like another blade in the impeller!

We were spared, it all dissipated before getting here, hardly even a skiff, good luck out there fellas!


----------



## martyman

musclecarboy;1193436 said:


> You will still be way off  my sidewalk guy went the whole night with a doormat in the blower, surprised it didn't effect performance


ha ha that gave me a laugh. I was given a giant Gravely walkbehind spinning brush machine for one of the properties years back. The exhaust turned orange and was blowing flames , eventually fired out the small muffler into a snow mound.


----------



## cet

I sure don't like the next 7 days.


----------



## snowplowchick

I'd love to get through today without anyone else getting angry or Anything else breaking down I can only sweet talk so many people. My charm doesn't work so well on women. Lol

It has been an expensive few days for repairs.


Back out for more fun


----------



## cet

I just heard on the news Toronto lost one of it's finest today. Stolen city plow truck causing destruction every where. Puts life in perspective real fast. Married with a small son. :crying:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Yep only takes 1 second of stupidity. Snoway plowed hard for 12 hours without breakdown. No joke !i


----------



## 3ipka

We got close to 10cm, can't really complain other then a dead battery...
On the other hand I missed my first class this morning because of the stupid food industry union which is on strike at my school, jerks are blocking the student parkinglots..:crying:...Thats just low... go stike infront of the administration buildings...what did we ever do other then pay for there wages with our rediculous amounts of tuition money...


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1193557 said:


> Yep only takes 1 second of stupidity. Snoway plowed hard for 12 hours without breakdown. No joke !i


The manufacturer must hand out plaques for an achievement like that


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Sun is shining here in Renfrew, been busy from Friday last week till yesterday morning. Enjoy your snow removal in S Ont. Hope the cold weather keeps up and the jet stream stays in the States. Supposed to get a break here till Saturday,at least the shop cats have got company now.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

cet;1193550 said:


> I just heard on the news Toronto lost one of it's finest today. Stolen city plow truck causing destruction every where. Puts life in perspective real fast. Married with a small son. :crying:


The stolen plow is the property of Tolias Landscaping and Plowing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just got in from a full push, about 10cm here and still flurrying. Treated worked well kept it all black no complaints no breakdowns, that was fun. Hope to make the show tomorrow. Brains just running on... think I'll go to bed.


----------



## CGM Inc.

3ipka;1193628 said:


> We got close to 10cm, can't really complain other then a dead battery...
> On the other hand I missed my first class this morning because of the stupid food industry union which is on strike at my school, jerks are blocking the student parkinglots..:crying:...Thats just low... go stike infront of the administration buildings...what did we ever do other then pay for there wages with our rediculous amounts of tuition money...


X2, blown solenoid blew the battery! 
Still was a *****! We plowed most sites twice.


----------



## musclecarboy

Just finishing my second push, everything looks good. I replaced that solenoid and it's good to go. The show is going to be SO busy tomorrow, oh well


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1193810 said:


> Just finishing my second push, everything looks good. I replaced that solenoid and it's good to go. The show is going to be SO busy tomorrow, oh well


I'm not so sure there will be alot of guys out doing touchups and loader work tonight. I went out at 11pm to find my dad has already been onsite since 9pm. I just got home at 3:30pm and so did he. He said he didn't want to work hard anymore because he's almost 70.

I really feel for that police officer and his family, what a way to go out of this world.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1193835 said:


> I'm not so sure there will be alot of guys out doing touchups and loader work tonight. I went out at 11pm to find my dad has already been onsite since 9pm. I just got home at 3:30pm and so did he. He said he didn't want to work hard anymore because he's almost 70.
> 
> I really feel for that police officer and his family, what a way to go out of this world.


My dad is 7 years behind your pops so I should be able to get some good hours out of him .

Chris is right, plowing and other work is brutal. Mentally and physically draining


----------



## Daner

I lift pump....I Fuel Injection Pump....Gone on the ole Dodge,,,, John Deere tractor and the blower save the day


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Daner;1193886 said:


> I lift pump....I Fuel Injection Pump....Gone on the ole Dodge,,,, John Deere tractor and the blower save the day


Ive been lucky so far this season, but I know my turn will happen.


----------



## CGM Inc.

- blown solenoid frying the battery on a truck (all repaired again by the BOSS)
- damaged rim on a dually (BFH tuck care of it all good again, BOSS fixed it too)
- drive through sign is on a strange angle and leaning  (fix it tomorrow )

The Tractor is a big help, takes at least 1 hour of everyones plowing schedule 
Especially on a good size dump!


----------



## dingybigfoot

Blew both hoses and a relay fuse for truck headlights went. Had spares in truck so it was a quick fix and back at it.


----------



## mrmagnum

I broke a front drive shaft U-joint and then the solenoid for the pump on the plow both on the one Jeep! Crazy morning!


----------



## Daner

Big bad Dodge Is now rurrin like a kitten again.....Running a gear lift pump now, Pluse the new Injector pump...... wow those things arnt cheep
This week end and next week looks like more snow againpayupwesport


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Daner;1194096 said:


> Big bad Dodge Is now rurrin like a kitten again.....Running a gear lift pump now, Pluse the new Injector pump...... wow those things arnt cheep
> This week end and next week looks like more snow againpayupwesport


I was going to say go FASS and buy from your pump from diesel auto power. they will be a 3-4 days to ship but prices are really good.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

While on the topic of breakdowns...wiring short = no lights on a salt truck, and blew a hose on a tractor tonite during cleanups. Kinda glad hose blew tonite and not in the middle of our next push (Saturday). The electrical problem looks like a simple fix too.


----------



## musclecarboy

Seeing Grants rev blade in person I can attest to the fact that it pushes snow like nobodys business. It obviously has it's faults but when it works, man does it work.


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;1193835 said:


> I'm not so sure there will be alot of guys out doing touchups and loader work tonight.


Ya - not sure if we'll make the show this year - guys have been out all night, I'm heading out now again for one last site. Almost rather get some rest.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am going to make the lunch, but screw the show. I love seeing everything, but right now i love my pillow more! Man is it cold out there, just got in from touch ups and salting a bit and i hope the sun comes up fast!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1194582 said:


> I am going to make the lunch, but screw the show. I love seeing everything, but right now i love my pillow more! Man is it cold out there, just got in from touch ups and salting a bit and i hope the sun comes up fast!


Not gonna waste a trip to T.O. gotta do the show. Went out and salted 1:00am had some fluffy flurries to burn off, a few drifted driveways to contend with in the later am. Nice hot shower and I'll be good to go. See you guys at 1:00ish.


----------



## DeVries

We decided that a nap would be better than the show as well.

My guess is that on the mountain we got close to 20cm's where as along the QEW about 10. Nice to push as it was cold and the snow was fluffy. 

Blew a cylinder on the Horst blade on the last bit of cleanups (dealer wants 400.00 for a new one yikes) blew one hose on a plow and other that that things went well.

Saturday is downgraded 2-4 and a temp of 0 so it may just be a salting.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1194541 said:


> Seeing Grants rev blade in person I can attest to the fact that it pushes snow like nobodys business. It obviously has it's faults but when it works, man does it work.


I hope with the productivity of all these different blades that the market price for work doesn't start to go down. I have a feeling it already has. We have schools that used to take 2 hours that we can get done in 1.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

THERE IS A RESERVATION AT LONESTAR 
(Dixon Rd & Carlingview Dr)
930 Dixon Road, M9W1J9
Toronto, ON

Its reserved for PLOWSITE 

I made if for 8 people but we can always get more
by counting I had... 

Pristine, Tom and RGPEEL, Markus, Myself and 2
Im leavin on the road so if anyone needs to just call or txt my cell 9053775555

See you there guys.


----------



## TLG99

Well, that one was a bit of a marathon...went out at 11:30pm Tuesday night and finished up at 8pm last night.

A solid 20cms on the mtn., with a bit less below. We had everything opened up for 7am, but the snow kept coming until 11am or so.

Guys decided to stick it out, get everything cleaned and salted. Basically taking today off, back in tomorrow for minor repairs (blew a hose on the Bobcat blade).

Oh and to fill up salt boxes also....third time this season for some places....I swear some people must be stock-piling salt in their garages.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1194635 said:


> I hope with the productivity of all these different blades that the market price for work doesn't start to go down. I have a feeling it already has. We have schools that used to take 2 hours that we can get done in 1.


Thats what I was thinking. A lowballer with decent equipment might actually be able to make it work.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Typically lowballers can't afford the revs (especially repairs), blizzards or western wideouts. I see most cheap guys using small straight blades on half tons and rugging them. Productivity is always good, I make more with that than I did with the straight blades or 8611. More/hr when i sub and more lots since i'm cheaper for them to broker to. Also more profit on contract work because it takes no time to clear a mess. The site I do for Jon with my skidsteer gets the rev if it is done before the bobcat. (also if it is not broken!) A decent size plaza has yet to take more than 3 hours with a little skid and sometimes a pickup. No Jon, that doesn't mean I'll drop my price! See you guys at lunch


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1194582 said:


> I am going to make the lunch, but screw the show. I love seeing everything, but right now i love my pillow more! Man is it cold out there, just got in from touch ups and salting a bit and i hope the sun comes up fast!


I knew that was gonna happen, kinda why I made sure I went to the show on tuesday... U guys didn't miss all that much... Same ol same... Except I found the show worse this year then its ever been... I don't care what anyone says, u can defentially still see the economy hurting and everyone is chinchin out big time!


----------



## DeVries

Triple L;1194953 said:


> I knew that was gonna happen, kinda why I made sure I went to the show on tuesday... U guys didn't miss all that much... Same ol same... Except I found the show worse this year then its ever been... I don't care what anyone says, u can defentially still see the economy hurting and everyone is chinchin out big time!


What do you mean, equipment doesn't get updated or the booths are chincy looking?


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;1194608 said:


> Blew a cylinder on the Horst blade on the last bit of cleanups (dealer wants 400.00 for a new one yikes)


Allard - I got a few cylinders here I want to get repacked. Where are you taking yours? One of these needs to be re-chromed, but everyone on the phone says just buy a new one.

I used to use a guy in Dunnville, but they always want 2-3 weeks to do it. I'm thinking more like 2-3 days. And, yes, I'd prefer to pay someone to do it than do it myself.


----------



## greywynd

We ended up doing pretty much a full plow last night at all our sites, they salted the heck out of them last thing yesterday morning, which helped keep it down, but there was enough snow and slush that to have nice clean lots a scrape was needed. (On top of that a couple of sites had some VIP tour going on today, so was nice to have them all really good looking!)

One of our salters decided partway through the night that the conveyor belt needed some extra tension added, other than that no major issues.


----------



## rooferdave

went out early tues morn had some meetings and ended up plowing till 8 pm weds got 2 hrs sleep, went back out at 1 am thurs (today) and just got in, looks like I missed the show... going to sleep now 

adio's


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Way to go RooferDave.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Like they say ya gotta make hay when the sun shines.


----------



## Mr.Markus

rooferdave;1195461 said:


> went out early tues morn had some meetings and ended up plowing till 8 pm weds got 2 hrs sleep, went back out at 1 am thurs (today) and just got in, looks like I missed the show... going to sleep now
> 
> adio's


We just figured you went to the Landing Strip first and never left....


----------



## 3ipka

Cool show on discovery channel "Snow Men" its about the UDOT plows and avalanche control....
Thought I would share....


----------



## snowplowchick

I'm watching that too

Loved ice rd truckers before it too. That bridge was crazy 

And watching the flurries on the security cameras outside. 

Great entertainment


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

good seein you guys that showed up for the thursday chapter of lonestar meet and eat.

also good to see my bobcat tires and rims were still in the truck when I got back.


Show was pretty basic... same old stuff. I will skip it next time... or let you guys go to it in the morning and borrow your "tag" for the afternoon cause Im so cheap. 

The Kubota Skid sure is nice


----------



## Mr.Markus

Always nice chatting up fellow plowers...

Started up my '96 GM (back up) tonight 397k on it and there is a definite engine knock coming from the bottom end. Looks like I might bite a crate engine for it... can't convince the wife that I need a 2011 duramax:crying:

I kinda agree "cheaper to keep her".... the truck I mean.


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver;1195023 said:


> Allard - I got a few cylinders here I want to get repacked. Where are you taking yours? One of these needs to be re-chromed, but everyone on the phone says just buy a new one.
> 
> I used to use a guy in Dunnville, but they always want 2-3 weeks to do it. I'm thinking more like 2-3 days. And, yes, I'd prefer to pay someone to do it than do it myself.


I had to buy a new one the end broke off of it, not sure how that happened. There is a place on the service road in Stoney Creek I think it's called fluid line they have got tons of hydraulic stuff, probably have what you need.

Doing it yourself isn't to bad, usually the hardest part is screwing off the end of the cylinder off.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, it was good to see everyone today as well, glad to hear the show was nothing special! 

It was weird today though, no one made fun of me... no one gave me a hard time... I was kinda lost!
haha


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1193835 said:


> I went out at 11pm to find my dad has already been onsite since 9pm. I just got home at 3:30pm and so did he. He said he didn't want to work hard anymore because he's almost 70.


I think I past your dad driving by Cloverdale on The East Mall that night. My dads the same...he just turned 60 this year and still plows a small 3 site route and does walkways at one small industrial site and doesnt ever complain. We dont call him out most of the time then when we show up at the shop he's already there with all plows hooked up and trucks fueled and ready to go!!

Looks like this will be his last year plowing as he gets a little motion sickness from all the reversing. I have to build a little Lariat or King Ranch type dually salt truck for him.


----------



## Triple L

DeVries;1195011 said:


> What do you mean, equipment doesn't get updated or the booths are chincy looking?


Well i basically went down there to buy a new trailer... usually there's tons of trailer mfg's there... only 3 this year, Miska, JDJ and some other goof troop company thats never even heard of a deckover tilt and load... So basically I dont want anything to do with those guys... I was a little disappointed...

Another thing, all the colleges usually have some really great looking booths, this year, no one even had a display, just tables handing out lititure... Usually all my college teachers are there, no one was there... Again, a little disappointed... And just everything in general you could tell they were chincin out on... Equipment and the booths... I heard from my local deere dealership, that landsape sales were down 35% last year... I'm sure farm sales were up so maby the farm show might be better 

Here was the coolest inovation... Storms new plow to beat arctic... Talk about ALOT of moving parts


----------



## DeVries

Dad's are the best for being there for you. Mine used to help all the time and still calls if the shovellers need help. He's 73 so I don't dare to ask him to shovel, he doesn't want to operate a truck so I ask him to do site checks once in a while. I think it's great they stay active keeps them sane.

That metal Pless blade looks like a nite mare for maintenance, how many springs are on that thing? Probably costs a fortune also.

Suns out today, taking the day off for some r&r to get ready for Saturdays storm.


----------



## Elite_Maint

who does the mailboxes in Vaughan city workers or contractors??? Who ever is doing the one on my street only came for one snow fall so far and when he did come yesterday he just went around with the plow and ripped the crap out of the peoples grass who are these butchers?!?.. anyways thats my rant!..

Looks like another plowing for tomorrow! I used my trucks more in the last 10days then i did all last year!!!


----------



## Alpha Property

I exploded a wheel barring on my 1500, and lost #7 fuel injector, and my spare truck still isn't ready, it needs a speed sensor (stuck in first and spedo doesn't work) and needs a acctuator for the front axle for 4x4, and I still need to come get that mount from you GMC Driver


----------



## musclecarboy

Who salted this morn? I didn't becaus It's supposed to fully snow so my properties looked so-so and I got a complaint. Crap :realmad:


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1196332 said:


> Who salted this morn? I didn't becaus It's supposed to fully snow so my properties looked so-so and I got a complaint. Crap :realmad:


Its a business day... Snows not suppost to come till late tonight and tomarrow... Why wouldnt you salt? I did site checks and all my places looked good... Sun sure did wonders yesterday 

I'd just like to give a big thanks to RG Peel... I belive it was him who said he uses his gps for the speedometer... After thinking and thinking, I was like crap, I got this $1,000 pioneer deck with gps, its gotta have the features cheap crappy $200 gps's have... After half an hour of screwing around I figured it all out and got it working awesome now!!! My speedo can stay where it is LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Everyone hear that? Chad doesn't think something I said was ridiculous! lol, Same brand as mine to boot. Is that a pioneer AVIC 710? Mine is and it looks the exact same. 

Also enjoyed seeing those who were at lunch. Its nice to put faces to screen names. I found the show comical as several of the sales people at the booths didn't know what they were talking about. The volvo dealer describing me the EC88 that I was looking at told me it was a 3.5 ton machine. 88 in the name stands for 8.8 ton! lol I was super impressed with the zip level surveying tool. 

I saw the new Kubota CTL, not impressed at all. Kubota makes good tractors and decent mini ex's as well as engines for bobcat. I expected good things. It seemed very simple and primative. They didn't incorporate any of the technologies used by ASV, Bobcat etc... and still use the silly door that slides up like the deere's do. Tom tried the door and hit his head. TSK TSK. I did like that they had a steel plate covering the bucket tilt cylinders though. 

Bobcat's T870 was ridiculous. If I had the money I'd buy it just because its cool. The ASV is interesting as well. I asked the dealer to demo me one so I can compare to my bobcat. It is not as roomy or luxurious inside but I like the ground clearance and power. Still up in the air about the ASV track system.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Also Chad, If you want to get really into your settings, that deck can be adjusted to warn you if you are speeding. Mine allows me to drive 30% over so that I'm not always getting annoyed and then says 'you are exceeding the speed limit" over the stereo.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1196415 said:


> Also Chad, If you want to get really into your settings, that deck can be adjusted to warn you if you are speeding. Mine allows me to drive 30% over so that I'm not always getting annoyed and then says 'you are exceeding the speed limit" over the stereo.


I'm like an old dinosaur when it comes to technology LOL
I just figured out the bluetooth a month ago and Ive only used the very very basic functions of that stereo up until now.... The only thing I knew how to do is tune it very nicely, that was my only conern LOL.... I figured out that speed limit feature and finally disabled the toll routes from it... I've only had it for 3 years and just figured that out LOL... I tried out the tracking option and recorded me doing some of a route... Just gotta find a flash drive and try uploading it to that and then checking out the report on the computer i guess??? Have you ever tried that feature?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

680NEWS UPDATE
Weather statement issued for southern Ontario with snow on the way
The Canadian Press Jan 14, 2011 08:31:16 AM 
Be the first to Comment 2 Recommendation(s) TORONTO, Ont. - Environment Canada has issued a special weather statement about snow headed for southern Ontario.

The agency said an Alberta clipper will deepen as it approaches Lake Superior Friday evening, and snow will spread from west to east.

Snow will begin in the western areas this evening over, reaching south central Ontario after midnight and eastern Ontario early Saturday.

The snow will end from west to east during Saturday afternoon, and into the evening in eastern Ontario.

General snowfall amounts of five to 10 centimetres are expected.

Amounts of 10 centimetres or more are likely with southwest winds off the Great Lakes.


----------



## Triple L

Wow this has to be the coolest feature ever! Its like an onboad tracking system out of a stereo that I didnt even know I had!

Open it up in google earth and it plays back exactly where I drove and stops just like I was watching real time... Who woulda known

Peel - If you've never tried it, go to gps/routes/bottom track logs/create a log and then download the gpx and play it in google earth


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1196462 said:


> Wow this has to be the coolest feature ever! Its like an onboad tracking system out of a stereo that I didnt even know I had!
> 
> Open it up in google earth and it plays back exactly where I drove and stops just like I was watching real time... Who woulda known
> 
> Peel - If you've never tried it, go to gps/routes/bottom track logs/create a log and then download the gpx and play it in google earth


Woahhh that's some slick $#!T! I saw grants and kind of wanted one now I really want one.

Dean, keep it in your pants, we know you and your guys are all excited now


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1196332 said:


> Who salted this morn? I didn't becaus It's supposed to fully snow so my properties looked so-so and I got a complaint. Crap :realmad:


i salted this morning it was so so for needing it...but we have had half an inch already today and everything is pretty much black still so it was a good call that i did.


----------



## musclecarboy

PlatinumService;1196566 said:


> i salted this morning it was so so for needing it...but we have had half an inch already today and everything is pretty much black still so it was a good call that i did.


Yeah I was just being cheap, comes back to bite me everytime. $200 of salt is nothing over the long run.

Chad, did you see PJ trailers? They were there. Not sure if they make what you were looking for, but I've heard good things about them. Miska sure went all out on their booth.


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1196574 said:


> Yeah I was just being cheap, comes back to bite me everytime. $200 of salt is nothing over the long run.


yeah karma always bites me in the a$$ everytime as well. ive just learned to bite the bullet and learn from everytime i waste $500 worth of material.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1196574 said:


> Yeah I was just being cheap, comes back to bite me everytime. $200 of salt is nothing over the long run.
> 
> Chad, did you see PJ trailers? They were there. Not sure if they make what you were looking for, but I've heard good things about them. Miska sure went all out on their booth.


PJ was there??? WTF, thats exactly who I wanted to see cause it looks like they make the best deckover tilt n loads that i've seen... crap


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1196530 said:


> Woahhh that's some slick $#!T! I saw grants and kind of wanted one now I really want one.
> 
> :


I think thats the coolest feature EVER! Im gonna run that from now on everynight... it shows you your speed and everything... Forget this paying $60 a month or whatever... Sure I agree live tracking is superior, but when it dosent cost you a penny and I just log it and download it all into my blackberry right from the truck how can you go wrong?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

try bluewater trailers chad. no need for a million people writing that they suck etc.... my experience with them is that I bought a sweet ass brand new loadmax deckover with tandem duals for a very low price. 12" i beam construction and drive over ramps. They sell loadmax and a couple other brands. Give them a try.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Triple L;1196591 said:


> I think thats the coolest feature EVER! Im gonna run that from now on everynight... it shows you your speed and everything... Forget this paying $60 a month or whatever... Sure I agree live tracking is superior, but when it dosent cost you a penny and I just log it and download it all into my blackberry right from the truck how can you go wrong?


Still lacks the ability to log when a spreader is turned on and off, so not good enough for us.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The camsuperline trailer line was what I went with.
Your driving to Carlisle Pensynvinia but the deals are worth it.


Actually someone told me General Welding in Buffalo sells cam now also. They are the big BOSS dealer up there.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1196625 said:


> try bluewater trailers chad. no need for a million people writing that they suck etc.... my experience with them is that I bought a sweet ass brand new loadmax deckover with tandem duals for a very low price. 12" i beam construction and drive over ramps. They sell loadmax and a couple other brands. Give them a try.


HAHA this is getting funny! Aint nobody can tell me loadmax makes a good trailer... I've owned one and sold it, and my buddy still has his dumper but hhe as rolled it and it dosent tow worth a crap! (hense why it rolled) Biggest POS's ever built IMO.... Kinda like that Revolution snowplow  Sorry man but I call it the way I see it, hasnt been working out if your favor except we can agree on 1 thing, our stereo's 

I'm looking for a deckover tilt and load with 2 - 8K axles, the only MFG's I've seen that make them are PJ and Berkleman's welding out by Aylmer... If you guys know of anyone else let me know, Thanks


----------



## Triple L

Bruce'sEx;1196629 said:


> Still lacks the ability to log when a spreader is turned on and off, so not good enough for us.


I agree on that, but like I said, when its free I cant really complain, I dont think they planned on making a stereo that everyone would put in thier plow truck and add that feature just for us... But it still gets 3 birds stoned at once, A stereo, A gps, and a tracker... Kinda like multipurpose equipment - jack of all trades, but a master of none...Still by far the best gps and a decent stereo for the $$$


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1196643 said:


> I'm looking for a deckover tilt and load with 2 - 8K axles, the only MFG's I've seen that make them are PJ and Berkleman's welding out by Aylmer... If you guys know of anyone else let me know, Thanks


these are the 2 good ones around me.. arbour would probably make more of what your looking for.

http://www.arbourwelding.on.ca/

http://www.jctrailers.ca/aboutus.htm


----------



## schrader

Piece of @#$% F550 died on me in the first two minutes of my salt run this morning. Just got the call from the dealer, the EGR valve needs to be replaced and won't be ready until Monday. Time to make some calls and get some subs ready. Last time I buy a ford diesel, worst truck ever.


----------



## Triple L

schrader;1196661 said:


> Piece of @#$% F550 died on me in the first two minutes of my salt run this morning. Just got the call from the dealer, the EGR valve needs to be replaced and won't be ready until Monday. Time to make some calls and get some subs ready. Last time I buy a ford diesel, worst truck ever.


delete the egr and be done with it


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Shouldn't have made the comment, lol. Knew where it was heading. I know someone that rolled a chev pickup too. He was wasted and speeding. You don't roll because of the manufacturer of a trailer.... I stand by my claim that loadmax is a decent trailer and I'll tell you why.

1. It is identical to PJ's equivelant trailer. I don't mean size and weights, I mean IDENTICAL! right down to the placement of the step at the front of the bed, the chainbox etc... When I was looking for a new float I looked at PJ, Cornpro, Gators, and Loadmax. They were all very similar construction and quality and price. It came down to whoever would negotiate the best.

2. I know you had a loadmax, you posted pics of it. I'm pokin a bear here, but all the pics you showed were of your trailer overloaded and being pulled by a single axle. Both of these factors contribute to poor pulling quality. Apples to Apples loadmax makes a good trailer. A PJ tandem 7000 will pull poorly with too much weight and a pickup without a stable enough rear. I'm sorry that you had bad luck with yours, but consider why...

I pull the loadmax every day with a minimum of 12000 lbs on it. This is more than you are legally allowed to pull with the setup your comments are based on. I have had no problems and all operators who have driven the truck say it handles great.

I'll stop making suggestions so as not to awaken all these bad experiences you've had with these companies. I only respond this way so you don't make the same 'mistake' by buying a PJ (great trailer) which differs only in lettering. The pattern of the pinstripe is even the same.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

schrader;1196661 said:


> Piece of @#$% F550 died on me in the first two minutes of my salt run this morning. Just got the call from the dealer, the EGR valve needs to be replaced and won't be ready until Monday. Time to make some calls and get some subs ready. Last time I buy a ford diesel, worst truck ever.


EGR delete is same price as replacement. It runs the same and problem is solved. Diesel Depot did mine. To call it like he sees it though Chad knows a guy who know a guy who doesn't like them. lol.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The PJ tilt has a thicker guage steel I beam (still 12" but 19 lbs instead of 14 lbs) neck than the Loadmax. You can have one made from a metal fab shop even heavier but to handle the 20 000 lbs rated by the axles even 14 lbs is overkill. 

The straight floats are both 12" 14lb/ft necks. Fairly sure yours didn't break. Mine neither.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1196677 said:


> To call it like he sees it though Chad knows a guy who know a guy who doesn't like them. lol.


O wow that was funny! LOL, this picture discribes my reaction 100% :laughing:


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1196690 said:


> The PJ tilt has a thicker guage steel I beam (still 12" but 19 lbs instead of 14 lbs) neck than the Loadmax. You can have one made from a metal fab shop even heavier but to handle the 20 000 lbs rated by the axles even 14 lbs is overkill.
> 
> The straight floats are both 12" 14lb/ft necks. Fairly sure yours didn't break. Mine neither.


buddy rolled his load max dumper with only 3 yards of triple mix on, no where near capacity... Myn went right squirly more times then i care to remember.... Thanks for the info on PJ, I'll have to check out load max to see if they build a tilt n load deck over and compare it to the PJ...

This trailer is NOT gonna be a gooseneck, Learnt my lesson, atleast that lesson didnt cost me a penny  But thats not the way things usually work around here...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I could roll one empty if I drove it badly with a SRW truck. Gooseneck would have worked in his favour. Out of curiosity why not a gooseneck? They pull nicer and distribute he weight better. What lesson was it you learned with yours? Here are the links to both pj and loadmax. for the tilts PJ is slightly heavier neck same everything else.

http://www.loadtrail.com/equipment_tilts.html
http://www.pjtrailers.com/detail.cfm?ID=TD

You're welcome to show me the fault on my loadmax, however it is used every single day and has no issues. Also, I paid less for it than your thread regarding the sale of your featherlite claimed it was worth. (10 000)


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Also, 'squirliness' is usually caused by inequalities in weight disribution. Its just simple physics and will result in poor handling for any manufacturer of trailer. 

Fingers getting tired....


----------



## Bruce'sEx

PlatinumService;1196658 said:


> these are the 2 good ones around me.. arbour would probably make more of what your looking for.
> 
> http://www.arbourwelding.on.ca/
> 
> http://www.jctrailers.ca/aboutus.htm


Arbour make great trailers and other things. Great guys there. We deal with them for trailers and just bought his son's plow off him this year.


----------



## musclecarboy

Bruce'sEx;1196814 said:


> Arbour make great trailers and other things. Great guys there. We deal with them for trailers and just bought his son's plow off him this year.


Agree. I have used an arbor trailer and everything has good thick Gussets and it's built of thick C channel.


----------



## schrader

R.G.PEEL;1196677 said:


> EGR delete is same price as replacement. It runs the same and problem is solved. Diesel Depot did mine. To call it like he sees it though Chad knows a guy who know a guy who doesn't like them. lol.


Still under warranty so its Fords problem, just need something that is more reliable. Going to trade it in for a 350 gasser in the spring The 6.2 is getting better mileage than the 6.4 any ways.


----------



## Daner

PlatinumService;1196658 said:


> these are the 2 good ones around me.. arbour would probably make more of what your looking for.
> 
> http://www.arbourwelding.on.ca/
> 
> http://www.jctrailers.ca/aboutus.htm


I do know the guys down at Arbour, And yes the do build a good trailer

What alot of guys forget to do, Or they just don't know.......Is to have a good look underneath the trailer....All the trail I built In the past were made not to hold any water, Pluse I would not use the light material that some use....One other thing I never did was screw wood decking Into the frame.....Thats a big no no......Have a good look underneath. theres alot of junky trailers out there, that just squeek by.

My horses are telling me theres snow coming.....The wind will be a big factor this week end
Canada geese just flew over the shop, wondering where to gowesport


----------



## adan

Lots of snow here in Winnipeg, This weekend..


----------



## R.G.PEEL

schrader;1196834 said:


> Still under warranty so its Fords problem, just need something that is more reliable. Going to trade it in for a 350 gasser in the spring The 6.2 is getting better mileage than the 6.4 any ways.[/QUOTEB
> 
> Best to have it break under their tab. Still sucks because the loaner you get is never the workhorse you take in. Also not usually the quickest. Aftermarket guys and speedshops like diesel depot/BR powersource do great work really quick but then the bill is yours and not Fords. I'm debating the extended warranty now for my 08. Saves a lot of expensive bills but for that money I can do a lot of aftermarket improvements on the truck and worry about breakdowns as they happen.... hmm.


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1196203 said:


> Well i basically went down there to buy a new trailer... usually there's tons of trailer mfg's there... only 3 this year, Miska, JDJ and some other goof troop company thats never even heard of a deckover tilt and load... So basically I dont want anything to do with those guys... I was a little disappointed...
> 
> Chad, did you look at the Weberlane roll off, I know it's not a tilt and load, but with the flat deck it offers the same option, and gives you a little more flexability with the bins.


----------



## schrader

R.G.PEEL;1196900 said:


> schrader;1196834 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still under warranty so its Fords problem, just need something that is more reliable. Going to trade it in for a 350 gasser in the spring The 6.2 is getting better mileage than the 6.4 any ways.[/QUOTEB
> 
> Best to have it break under their tab. Still sucks because the loaner you get is never the workhorse you take in. Also not usually the quickest. Aftermarket guys and speedshops like diesel depot/BR powersource do great work really quick but then the bill is yours and not Fords. I'm debating the extended warranty now for my 08. Saves a lot of expensive bills but for that money I can do a lot of aftermarket improvements on the truck and worry about breakdowns as they happen.... hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> Ford won't sell me extended warranty on my 550, some crap about it be sold as an incomplete vehicle ( cab and chassis). So I think it is time for it to go in the spring. The 6.7 looks good but I don't want to take any chances with that kind of money. I know I will miss the torque of the diesel but the gassers seem to be less trouble.
Click to expand...


----------



## Daner

schrader;1196912 said:


> R.G.PEEL;1196900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ford won't sell me extended warranty on my 550, some crap about it be sold as an incomplete vehicle ( cab and chassis). So I think it is time for it to go in the spring. The 6.7 looks good but I don't want to take any chances with that kind of money. I know I will miss the torque of the diesel but the gassers seem to be less trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> I use to think the same ,And bought the gaser GMC....That truck Is hard on gas......I do have a Dodge diesel...And I should have......theres that word again....got the duramax
> I need torque In my toys
Click to expand...


----------



## JD Dave

I would have liked to have met you guys for lunch but this is the reason I didn't. Flew out to Boston and drove it home. The bottom rad hose started leaking basically as soon as i got home. It wasn't leaking when I showed my dad the truck 5 min before and it was pissing when I was pulling it into the shop. Damn I'm lucky. It's a side dump salt box the spinner is on the other side.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1196999 said:


> I would have liked to have met you guys for lunch but this is the reason I didn't. Flew out to Boston and drove it home. The bottom rad hose started leaking basically as soon as i got home. It wasn't leaking when I showed my dad the truck 5 min before and it was pissing when I was pulling it into the shop. Damn I'm lucky. It's a side dump salt box the spinner is on the other side.


Nice unit, are those the new company colours lol? I'm going to assume you won't plow with it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Bring back a few cases of boston lobster in that dump box? Thats a good looking truck.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1197003 said:


> Nice unit, are those the new company colours lol? I'm going to assume you won't plow with it.


To tell you the truth the green is kind of growing on me. I had planned on painting it in the summer but might hold off because the paint is next to new. I am going to try plowing with it. I have a 14ft Viking that will fit right on and if it works well I won't need to put a blade on my Denali.


R.G.PEEL;1197026 said:


> Bring back a few cases of boston lobster in that dump box? Thats a good looking truck.


I wish I could have spent a weekend in Boston with the wife but I just flew in and drove out. I didn't even eat untill I got into NY.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1197041 said:


> To tell you the truth the green is kind of growing on me. I had planned on painting it in the summer but might hold off because the paint is next to new. I am going to try plowing with it. I have a 14ft Viking that will fit right on and if it works well I won't need to put a blade on my Denali.
> 
> I wish I could have spent a weekend in Boston with the wife but I just flew in and drove out. I didn't even eat untill I got into NY.


It's auto tranny? A 14' would plow twice what the pickup truck can, that might be a good plan. That black truck will become quite the grocery getter with no blade. I guess you'll use the sports car GMC when you REALLY need to pick something up quick, the black truck when it's not a big rush


----------



## musclecarboy

Found some pics from this summer while browsing my computer. Enjoy


----------



## musclecarboy

Another one


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1197041 said:


> ....I won't need to put a blade on my Denali.


lo.l I was looking forward to seeing you do that.
Nice rig, if the spinner weren't on the front of the box I would suggest an under body slush blade, makes it more versatile as a salter, but then I don't really know what kind of traffic sites you do. I love those single axle dumps though.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Some anti-icing going on for the night?


----------



## Triple L

Beauty truck Dave!!! I still cant believe your luck! Congrats on the purchase


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1197144 said:


> lo.l I was looking forward to seeing you do that.
> Nice rig, if the spinner weren't on the front of the box I would suggest an under body slush blade, makes it more versatile as a salter, but then I don't really know what kind of traffic sites you do. I love those single axle dumps though.


Never really saw the purpose of a belly blade unless you were doing roads.


Triple L;1197205 said:


> Beauty truck Dave!!! I still cant believe your luck! Congrats on the purchase


Yeah it was pretty lucky. I was going to drop the coolant in it anyways along with every other fluid to make sure I know what was in it. I was nervous the whole ride home, the truck has been sitting since last spring so you never know what could go wrong.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1197187 said:


> Some anti-icing going on for the night?


Most of our sites have lots of residue left, plus I don't think it's suppose to start untill after midnight and it looks like a full plow.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1197125 said:


> Another one


The stone work looks good. Just wondering if its legal not to have a railing on those stairs?


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1197225 said:


> The stone work looks good. Just wondering if its legal not to have a railing on those stairs?


They are replacing the porch rail after we do a stone overlay and they will bring it down the top 2 steps. The side boulders and garden bed allow me to cheat with the heights so its not required on the bottom. This guy is a super at a big paving company so he has the cash to do the job right and with nice materials. The driveway is being done in April.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1196700 said:


> I could roll one empty if I drove it badly with a SRW truck. Gooseneck would have worked in his favour. Out of curiosity why not a gooseneck? They pull nicer and distribute he weight better. What lesson was it you learned with yours? Here are the links to both pj and loadmax. for the tilts PJ is slightly heavier neck same everything else.
> 
> http://www.loadtrail.com/equipment_tilts.html
> http://www.pjtrailers.com/detail.cfm?ID=TD
> 
> You're welcome to show me the fault on my loadmax, however it is used every single day and has no issues. Also, I paid less for it than your thread regarding the sale of your featherlite claimed it was worth. (10 000)


what does having a drw or srw have to do with rolling a trailer? the truck didnt roll, it had nothing to do with stability, the trailer went stupid and broke off the truck... My Canada trailer is the nicest towing trailer ever built IMO... You can load that thing how ever you want and its never gone squirley, drive stupid, anything, it dosent matter... Thats how all trailers should tow... You can say what you want about that featherlite but that was about a 10K trailer 3 years ago with the dollar... Even guys in the states said it was an awesome deal  Obviously if you paid less then a 3 year old trailer is worth, All I can say is you get what you pay for... Ever tried welding on your trailer? Try it and let me know how it goes... Goosenecks are superior and I like everything about them, except the simple fact that they are a 6 month trailer... And they are useless for the other 5-6 months as we have salters in the trucks and it pisses me off more then you can imagine... So the choice was very very simple, unload that trailer and buy a pintle, and I'm a sucker for a tilt and load so thats the new choice...

Load trail - http://www.loadtrail.com/equipment_tilts.html 24" on centre standard are you kidding me???
PJ - http://www.pjtrailers.com/detail.cfm?ID=T8 16" on centre is standard equipment


----------



## PlatinumService

JD Dave;1197222 said:


> Most of our sites have lots of residue left, plus I don't think it's suppose to start untill after midnight and it looks like a full plow.


i agree. not supposed to be heavy up here til 7 or 8 in the morning


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1197221 said:


> Never really saw the purpose of a belly blade unless you were doing roads.


I was thinking more driving lanes at crowded malls during the day, scrape and apply in one pass. Guess it's kind of a selected use.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Triple L;1197235 said:


> what does having a drw or srw have to do with rolling a trailer? the truck didnt roll, it had nothing to do with stability, the trailer went stupid and broke off the truck... My Canada trailer is the nicest towing trailer ever built IMO... You can load that thing how ever you want and its never gone squirley, drive stupid, anything, it dosent matter... Thats how all trailers should tow... You can say what you want about that featherlite but that is a $10,000 trailer... Even guys in the states said it was an awesome deal  Obviously if you paid less then a 3 year old trailer is worth, All I can say is you get what you pay for... Ever tried welding on your trailer? Try it and let me know how it goes... Goosenecks are superior and I like everything about them, except the simple fact that they are a 6 month trailer... And they are useless for the other 5-6 months as we have salters in the trucks and it pisses me off more then you can imagine... So the choice was very very simple, unload that trailer and buy a pintle, and I'm a sucker for a tilt and load so thats the new choice...
> 
> Load trail - http://www.loadtrail.com/equipment_tilts.html 24" on centre standard are you kidding me???
> PJ - http://www.pjtrailers.com/detail.cfm?ID=T8 16" on centre is standard equipment


I misread your description and thought that the truck also rolled which often happens when a trailer does. That's what I was referring to when I said that a dually would have been more stable. Trailers don't 'go stupid' they get unbalanced, overloaded, etc... and react to the laws of physics.

Makes sense if your salters are in the trucks all year. Couldn't understand why you were going back, now I do. I pick mine up with the excavator which takes 3 minutes total, otherwise I would likely make the same move.

Of course YOUR trailer is the best trailer ever built, its also the best thing since sliced bread IYO. lol. I get to play your role now. My buddy bought one this summer (on my advice) because it looked like it had the most solid frame and best structure. It has stuck in the up position several times, The hinges for the two way gate were bolts that were ground down instead of proper pins. They turned in the hole and caused the gate to jam. He had to weld them in place himself. I however have never had to weld on my trailer because it is built well. approx. 30 000 km on it already and no problemo.

Also, The link I sent you was incorrect. I was looking at the bigger trailers when I compared loadmax and PJ the big loadmax tilt has the same 16" centers as the other.

I pull for a living, not a hobby Chad, I'm quite successful at it and know what I'm talking about. I made a suggestion to try to save you money not to argue. If you think everything anyone else owns is garbage keep it to yourself. All my 'garbage' purchases have paid for themselves time and time again. 4 or 5 years ago a 14000lb float was worth 10 g's I paid 8800 for the loadmax 22500lb and could have had the pj, the gatormade, etc... for $9400. Its a recession in the states and iron is cheap there. That's what you pay for sir. I never said anything bad about the featherlite because they are a good trailer too. Also I don't slam other's purchases. I just said that I can get almost any brand of trailer in a heavier configuration for less money now.

Forums are for making suggestions based on what is making you money. If something isn't making me money I don't suggest it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Tom, nice work on the stone steps and landing. I always like the look of natural stone when installed right. Perhaps his driveway may require excavation from your new friend with all the garbage equipment (me).


----------



## Triple L

RG Peel - Thanks for the help, I'm sorry if I came across the wrong way, I had no intention of making you feel like any of your stuff is crap... I agree with you 100% if it dosent make dollars then it dosent make sense... It just seems I've owned quite a few of the same brands of stuff and my personal preference is I didnt like it because it didnt work or was crap... Maby not all the exact same models but if you owned 2 chevy trucks and they were both crap, I'd imagine you'd think chevys are crap trucks to... I pull for a living also, every single day from april - november, not just as a hobby... So I know trailers also... I'm glad you've had luck with yours, seems I seem to get the bad ones out off all them, expecailly with that snoway!!! I think the problem is you say somethings the best, and I've had a bad experience or lost lots of money off something you said is the best and that gets the best of me and I might word stuff a way it shouldnt have been worded...

Just so you dont think I'm a pr ick and all my stuff is the best... Here's a picture from today, although not all that is myn, all 3 of those units shoulda been sitting at our shop, not at the dealership getting fixed!!! Pretty sad picture if you ask me!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

No worries, Ive got thick skin. One of these days I'm gonna buy you a beer and I imagine there can be a hell of a conversation.
I had every prob you did with the snoway. It earned me enough to pay for my truck, itself, and a salter in its first season though so its now not about money its about not letting it win! I figure you'd be amused to know that I went to the G.C. Duke booth and started asking what they thought about the snoway rev? if it was a good plow to buy etc..... They only knew me over the phone as I trailer my truck in and out of there at night when it breaks. When I told them who I was, they started laughing. Apparently they know my truck quite well.


----------



## Triple L

I wonder if they think they fixed my blade as I've never been back??? How funny would that be!!!


----------



## musclecarboy

Snow is nowhere to be found, I'm sleeping in until at least 8. Daytime snow is such a PITA


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1197602 said:


> Snow is nowhere to be found, I'm sleeping in until at least 8. Daytime snow is such a PITA


Radar shows it forming and moving very fast.... gonna grab a couple more zzzz.


----------



## PlatinumService

server was down for a while..... its moving really fast.. first band just went through within 20 mins. just a dusting. anyone getting accumulation yet?


----------



## CGM Inc.

same here, just a dusting.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Just a dusting for me here...sleep time!.....lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

About 3cm here, beefed up the salt with a quick run, looks like it'll be coming for a bit, after 8am most of my commercials are untouchable on Saturdays. Hopefully the added traffic will help it work.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1197680 said:


> About 3cm here, beefed up the salt with a quick run, looks like it'll be coming for a bit, after 8am most of my commercials are untouchable on Saturdays. Hopefully the added traffic will help it work.


We still barely have a dusting... But still calling for 5cm


----------



## CGM Inc.

close to 2cm here......let the waiting game begin!


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Snow on the horizon, Pembroke way , got all the drive thrus salted, most of the crew havent been in since Dec16 , so this will be a good tuneup for the big one on Tues. Calling for 10cm here, usually the storm takes a turn at Kingston and tracks up towards us. Take Care.


----------



## DeVries

Full salt run is done, commercials will have lots of traffic so that should help keep things black.

System is moving fast, I'm thinking it's done by about 2 this aft.


----------



## ff1221

Just starting to ease up here, good 8-10cm down, system should be out of here in the next hour, then you fellas down south can have what's left, good luck out there.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

-14.1 Celsius, salt starting to work. Was minus 17C at 4 a,m.


----------



## cet

I'm waiting this one out. Most of my stuff can wait on a Saturday. Only my 2 old age homes that I need to keep a close eye on.

Dave the truck looks good. I hope it performs as well as expected.


----------



## Neige

Well they are finally calling for 5cm today. Its very cold -12, so salt wont have much effect. Supposed to start at 9am all the way till Sunday 6am.


----------



## Urban_Plowboy

DeVries;1197724 said:


> Full salt run is done, commercials will have lots of traffic so that should help keep things black.
> 
> System is moving fast, I'm thinking it's done by about 2 this aft.


I agree -done about noon to 2pm for toronto as well.

I work for a busy 10-acre cultural centre on the waterfront with a very popular outdoor ice rink (which we also have to blow-off during storms- thank the gods for the Toolcat) so it's an especially big PITA when we have to push during the day(like last Sat.). Thankfully there's a small day crew working today to keep things open for us until we come in tonight. We run a licensed "skating party" with a DJ every Sat. night, so it's best to wait until all the drunk skaters with semi-concussions wander off home 

Good pushin' all


----------



## JD Dave

Gotta love early morning snow storms. Were called everyone in at 6am we'll play around for a while.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Moving fast this storm. 
http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USNY0124&animate=true
Think they are right about it being out of here around 2ish.


----------



## GMC Driver

Bruce'sEx;1197830 said:


> Think they are right about it being out of here around 2ish.


It's quick moving - just hope the winds die down a bit afterwards. It's really blowing.

Salt works well though, it's up to -0.6 C.


----------



## TLG99

Went out this morning at about 7am. Salted problem areas (ramps, slopes etc.) and waiting until noon or so to head out and clear it all up.

Fast moving system is right. Based on the rader this could be done by noon here.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;1197745 said:


> I'm waiting this one out. Most of my stuff can wait on a Saturday. /QUOTE]
> 
> Same here.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Looks like it's coming to and end, radar shows might get another 1 hour of stuff soon, we are heading out to start opening up things.


----------



## Neige

Well EC just uped to 10cm, starting around noon. Still very cold, but a salting should hold us till overnight.


----------



## cet

Went and pushed my 2 old age homes. So much for 5cm. I'm glad I didn't salt them at 6am like I was thinking.


----------



## musclecarboy

My MVP motor is toast, let the mid-storm fun begin! New one is $196, not a huge deal.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Only got a inch of snow here, however looks like its gonna last for a while, maybe we are just getting into it. Busy any way with gasbars and malls


----------



## PlatinumService

tons of snow lol it just kept coming.... starting to die off pretty fast.. got everything opened up and looking good for now.

concerned about streamers off georgian bay today tho. i hope they dont happen.


----------



## ff1221

All finished up, had a solid 10 everywhere, wind has picked up, but the snow has stopped, so hopefully it's a quiet night.


----------



## schrader

PlatinumService;1198040 said:


> tons of snow lol it just kept coming.... starting to die off pretty fast.. got everything opened up and looking good for now.
> 
> concerned about streamers off georgian bay today tho. i hope they dont happen.


Storm only amounted to 5cm here but the squalls coming off the bay look nasty.


----------



## musclecarboy

Radar shows the GTA is in for another blast


----------



## RAZOR

We got a good 10-12cm. The are streamers are just missing us but if they shift a bit we will get it again.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1198218 said:


> Radar shows the GTA is in for another blast


We are getting that now.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

About 5cm here in Renfrew however the radar shows lake effect / humid air kicking up so it might be a while till it stops. Lots of fun doing drive thrus and fast food joints today. There all kinds of drivers on the road today. Some seem to understand what were up too, the others must be just too hungry , thirsty or just plain stupid.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My salting worked well on traffic areas, had to push off corners, we got a good 3.5 inches didn't stop coming until about 3:00pm. Full residential push, got some bottles of wine from weekenders nice perk, too bad I don't drink. The wife'll be right randy. I'm like a pig in $&*t!!!

I agree with Dean... If I ever meet someone who works for WN *POW* To the Moon!!!.


----------



## snowplowchick

Do any of you use a different fluid than the fisher/western brand? Can I top up with dexron?

Thanks!


----------



## cet

If you are referring to the new plows that use the real thin fluid I don't think you can top that up with dexron.


----------



## schrader

Snow squall watch just issued, going to be a long night, go to get some zzzzzs


----------



## PlatinumService

not happy about the squalls that are about to blast us


----------



## CGM Inc.

We started plowing at 10, had most done by 2 and started salting after. Salt worked like a charme!
Still a lot of Guys that didn't plow at all......

And no break downs 

Had my favourite plow girl out as well, finally made it back after 2 years.


----------



## Ukisuperstar

http://www.torontosun.com/news/torontoandgta/2011/01/14/16894661.html
This could get ugly..


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That would be crazy if they went after Tolias... I feel terrible that this happened, but that would be taking it way to far and would only be about the money at that point.


----------



## ScnicExcellence

That is absolutely crazy that they would even think of suing the plow company. it wasn't great to leave truck on if in a tim hortons, but if the guy was actually working then there is no harm in leaving the truck running for a few minutes while shoveling a sidewalk. Either way the cops will be trying to get her to sue the company rather than them. She has just as much of a right to sue the cops as she does the company owner. The cops have to cover the officers insurance anyways. 

Something like this kinda happen to my ad in newfounland. the guy was a worker and he had stolen the truck about 6 hours after the work day was done, (because the guys wife was arguing with him that he was DRUNK) So he decided to jump into the work vehicle and take off down the road, he started getting followed by cops he didn't pull over then he started driving towards my dads house and ran through a bunch of cop cars on the road to stop him on his way. The cops then smashed the windows out and, after all this my dad got sued from the police stating it was his fault. then his insurance company wouldn't even cover all the damages caused by this idiot. It ended up costing my dad around $25000 plus lawyers fees and fixing his own truck. (not exactly the same but same idea i guess. It just sucks anything to do with cops they always force it on someone else.)

But in the end that is why we have insurance right. Even if we pay them a bunch of money to just fight that they are not paying and want us to pay.


----------



## ff1221

snowplowchick;1198390 said:


> Do any of you use a different fluid than the fisher/western brand? Can I top up with dexron?
> 
> Thanks!


Don't use Dextron, it will eat the seals and rubbers in the pump, Esso has the same oil called Univis J13, you may have to order it from an esso dealer, but it should be the right stuff, used to use it in my Arctic.


----------



## Triple L

Snows soo deep here Im gonna have to bust out the ol' brand new walkbehind snowblower I havent used in 2 years LOL... Only problem, getting it to the sites... Think im gonna strap it to a skid and have ol' johnny taker out with a set of forks.... Pretty rediculus LOL


----------



## JD Dave

I'm sure Tolias is looosing a lot of sleep over this. Somebody stole his truck it wasn't intentional. Poor guy died and they want to place blame.


----------



## CGM Inc.

ff1221;1198861 said:


> Esso has the same oil called Univis J13, you may have to order it from an esso dealer, but it should be the right stuff, used to use it in my Arctic.


Thats what we use too.


----------



## Triple L

Ukisuperstar;1198690 said:


> http://www.torontosun.com/news/torontoandgta/2011/01/14/16894661.html
> This could get ugly..


That's insane! Wonder how the story would be if it was a cop car that got stolen...


----------



## Jaynen

Man what a horrible snow storm, so many complaints I just wanted to ditch half my customers. First they say I am coming to often, then they say I am too late. Multiple people told me my timming was inconsiderate, but if I came earlier they would have complained that I came twice. 2 people *****ed at me for not taking their keys and moving their cars for them, like wtf. Then top it all off broke a belt on the blower, and then caught the plow on an edge that I skip over all the time doing almost 20km/h. Plow didnt trip and we hit so hard that we both hurt our backs, lol. I'm sure more calls are on the way with nasty comments. Cant wait for more snow


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1198941 said:


> That's insane! Wonder how the story would be if it was a cop car that got stolen...


Two different things in my opinion! Leaving a vehicle with the key in it unlocked is encouragement to theft which is a criminal offense!
Cop cars on duty are a different issue! You would be the first to complain if a cop or ambulance would be late to your accident due to the car or truck not starting....

Idling a vehicle is illegal too! But to many don't care about legalities!


----------



## Jaynen

Seems like it all should be the guys fault who stole the plow, you should be able to encourage people to steal your stuff and if they do it, its their fault.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Who gave him the opportunity to steel the truck 
Locked truck and he couldn't have taken it.....Cop would be alive and children still had a father....


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Jaynen;1198946 said:


> Man what a horrible snow storm, so many complaints I just wanted to ditch half my customers. First they say I am coming to often, then they say I am too late. Multiple people told me my timming was inconsiderate, but if I came earlier they would have complained that I came twice. 2 people *****ed at me for not taking their keys and moving their cars for them, like wtf. Then top it all off broke a belt on the blower, and then caught the plow on an edge that I skip over all the time doing almost 20km/h. Plow didnt trip and we hit so hard that we both hurt our backs, lol. I'm sure more calls are on the way with nasty comments. Cant wait for more snow


Trust me it could always be worse. Last saturday I smashed in to a lady who didn't stop at a stop sign. No idea how she didn't see me but I proceeded to remove the entire front end of her impala. Surprisingly at first glance my plow was fine, just a little dent in the wing ( Which was pointed 90* from the blade) but later found a broken headlight, and the plow did not sit on the ground when angle to the right.

Ended up taking the plow off and getting the truck frame measured and all checks out fine so it must be some part of the plow. I have some new respect for Snoway. a 50 km/h collison that doesnt total a plow is more then I can wish for lol. .


----------



## RAZOR

We had a streamer hitting us all night. We must have got another 25cm on top of what we got yesterday. The city plows have not been out yet so it looks like everybody will plowed in when they go. At least the sun is peaking through and the snow has let up for now.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Dito*



Cedar Grounds;1198983 said:


> Who gave him the opportunity to steel the truck
> Locked truck and he couldn't have taken it.....Cop would be alive and children still had a father....


Dito, Tolias can rest assure be will be sued... just hope he has enough liability coverage to cover his ass. Goodluck finding insurance for his company after this mess.....


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Enviro Canada Sucks*

they called for 3cm over night Friday, 5cm for Saturday... we got 20cm plus and then a further
10cm last night....3 hours out of the truck in the last 24....

time for bed....


----------



## Ukisuperstar

Cedar Grounds;1198983 said:



> Who gave him the opportunity to steel the truck
> Locked truck and he couldn't have taken it.....Cop would be alive and children still had a father....


This type of situation is why every company should have insurance (not that it will make everything fine) and experience. If anyones been following this story, notice the damage control throughout the media. Hopefully the co-operation by Tolias leaves them with just a smashed truck in the best case scenario. Horrible story.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1198959 said:


> Two different things in my opinion! Leaving a vehicle with the key in it unlocked is encouragement to theft which is a criminal offense!
> Cop cars on duty are a different issue! You would be the first to complain if a cop or ambulance would be late to your accident due to the car or truck not starting....
> 
> Idling a vehicle is illegal too! But to many don't care about legalities!


So I'm assumimg you make your guys sit in every truck, skid, tractor while they are warming up at your shop?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

As to the snow plow driver.... I am sure he feels guilty enough. A hard working guy doing his job and happened to be at the right place at the wrong time. There are many situations where work vehicles are left unattended for a moment here and there. A person in that frame of mind is absolutly unrational.

As for the weather, lots of 1-2" snows and chemicial plowing here in the tropics. Good to have a day of rest and get the ol truck back up to snuff. 

Anyone know where to buy bulk dye for salt. Thinking of tinting mine for nightime usage.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1199042 said:


> So I'm assumimg you make your guys sit in every truck, skid, tractor while they are warming up at your shop?


Would love to! I hate idling and it is the worse you can do for your engine.
A idling truck doesn't make me money either payup

Warming up a vehicle in your yard is again a little different, then you look at trespassing if someone takes your vehicle!
If they go in a coffee shop with the truck running I will have an issue with that!


----------



## rooferdave

ff1221;1196901 said:


> Triple L;1196203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well i basically went down there to buy a new trailer... usually there's tons of trailer mfg's there... only 3 this year, Miska, JDJ and some other goof troop company thats never even heard of a deckover tilt and load... So basically I dont want anything to do with those guys... I was a little disappointed...
> 
> Chad, did you look at the Weberlane roll off, I know it's not a tilt and load, but with the flat deck it offers the same option, and gives you a little more flexability with the bins.
> 
> 
> 
> try looking here. I bought a 6 ton dump and loved it! (so did the guys who stole it I guess:angry
> 
> http://hitchmantrailers.ca/
> 
> and no it was not left running
Click to expand...


----------



## DeVries

rooferdave;1199136 said:


> ff1221;1196901 said:
> 
> 
> 
> try looking here. I bought a 6 ton dump and loved it! (so did the guys who stole it I guess:angry
> 
> http://hitchmantrailers.ca/
> 
> and no it was not left running
> 
> 
> 
> If your going there P.M me and we can go for coffee if you want, they are just around the corner from me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Got another 4 inches overnight, made for a nice work weekend.Truck did some funny things but sorted itself out. Went into limp mode, I kicked the ice off the muffler and out she came... Locked into 4WHi and wouldn't come out then about 4 hrs later came out and no issues again??????? Huh!

Think I'll give it an extra good cleaning, and greasing this aft...


----------



## Neige

Well just getting in now. Started at 1am, got around 15cm, went extremely well. Was down 3 guys, and still got everything done on time. Temps dropping to -20 tonight


----------



## Bruce'sEx

JD Dave;1199042 said:


> So I'm assumimg you make your guys sit in every truck, skid, tractor while they are warming up at your shop?


two trucks with remote start.. so locked when warming up. other equipment is running as long as someone is there to watch. Odds of someone coming down a resi street and hoping in a running truck are slim to none, but still always someone around any equipment thats running.


----------



## cet

We have 9 Catholic schools that we have to put chits in the mailbox at the front door. Most of the distances are pretty short but some are 75 feet. I'm sure if you timed it right you could get the truck pretty easy.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1199092 said:


> Would love to! I hate idling and it is the worse you can do for your engine.
> A idling truck doesn't make me money either payup
> 
> Warming up a vehicle in your yard is again a little different, then you look at trespassing if someone takes your vehicle!
> If they go in a coffee shop with the truck running I will have an issue with that!





Bruce'sEx;1199374 said:


> two trucks with remote start.. so locked when warming up. other equipment is running as long as someone is there to watch. Odds of someone coming down a resi street and hoping in a running truck are slim to none, but still always someone around any equipment thats running.


I think you guys know what I mean. It's easy to think you have things all figured out untill something happens. I run into Tims every morning when doing site checks and leave my truck running. I can see it out the window thought, probably less people will steal a single axle with a stick though. I know Grassman won't steal it because he can't drive standard. LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1199550 said:


> I think you guys know what I mean. It's easy to think you have things all figured out untill something happens. I run into Tims every morning when doing site checks and leave my truck running. I can see it out the window thought, probably less people will steal a single axle with a stick though. I know Grassman won't steal it because he can't drive standard. LOL


I'm sure you know what we mean too!
No one is perfect but at least try to be a positive example for the industry.
Respect your clients, environment and equipment and do your due diligence is all I'm asking for. Accidents happen but a lot of them could have been prevented if people would care a little more and use common sense.


----------



## snowplowchick

Thanks cet and ff1221 re: substitute fluid for the plow! I was in a bind last night after a blown hose.

I scrounged up enough of the western fluid last night to make do after all. Glad I didn't put dexron in.


About the police officer killed, if the snowplower put his blade down and the controls were shut off, it would have changed the outcome(as would have many things I guess). 

I am guilty of leaving the truck running when I pop into tim horton's too.

Tragic, because it was so preventable. If the snowplower wasn't there at that time, if he locked his vehicle, if he was able to get the guy out of the cab(I read he had a hold of the open door for a time but couldn't hold on), if the police officer wasn't out of his cruiser, if the guy wasn't off his meds, etc. etc.


So tragic, because it was truly preventable.


----------



## cet

I have been plowing small confined sites this year with my new Boss VXT. Last night one of my subs broke down before he even started. I got the call after I had 3 minutes of sleep. Off I went to plow his schools. Although the plow worked perfect I can tell you my 810 Blizzard will out perform this plow in a wide open area all day long. Doesn't help that I haven't even had the Blizzard on my truck this year so I had to take the Boss. If I had it over I would buy a 8'2" plow and put the wings on.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1199701 said:


> I have been plowing small confined sites this year with my new Boss VXT. Last night one of my subs broke down before he even started. I got the call after I had 3 minutes of sleep. Off I went to plow his schools. Although the plow worked perfect I can tell you my 810 Blizzard will out perform this plow in a wide open area all day long. Doesn't help that I haven't even had the Blizzard on my truck this year so I had to take the Boss. If I had it over I would buy a 8'2" plow and put the wings on.


Why can't you put the wings on the 9ft?


----------



## Triple L

cet;1199701 said:


> I have been plowing small confined sites this year with my new Boss VXT. Last night one of my subs broke down before he even started. I got the call after I had 3 minutes of sleep. Off I went to plow his schools. Although the plow worked perfect I can tell you my 810 Blizzard will out perform this plow in a wide open area all day long. Doesn't help that I haven't even had the Blizzard on my truck this year so I had to take the Boss. If I had it over I would buy a 8'2" plow and put the wings on.


I think the addition of the backblade would change your views on everything... I'd take a 8.2 with wings if I didnt have a backblade.....


----------



## DeVries

-23 here, didn't think it was gonna get that cold.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1199550 said:


> I know Grassman won't steal it because he can't drive standard. LOL


Let me know which Tims you go to if its gone you will know it was me.  I cant guarantee the clutch or gears will be all that intact when I give it back.


----------



## ff1221

Says it's only -11 here, thought it was supposed to get colder, the lake is still pretty warm very little ice on it, at least it didn't snow last night, couple of quick clean ups this morning and I'm done. Did a count yesterday, 25 full pushes so far this season, and lots of winter left!Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

-22 here too, yesterday's sunshine did a nice job of drying my sites out, spot sprinkled this morning, probably my quickest salt run ever....... plugged the backhoe in, got some loader work to do today, calling for freezing rain and general crap tomorrow morning.


----------



## CGM Inc.

-21 and an interesting forecast for the week....snow every day


----------



## musclecarboy

-22 and I didn't plug my truck in because the cord got pinched and now arcs. I am not excited for the 4 or 5 seconds it will run with no oil


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1200292 said:


> -22 and I didn't plug my truck in because the cord got pinched and now arcs. I am not excited for the 4 or 5 seconds it will run with no oil


myn usually takes that long to build oil pressure on a good day LOL

to make yourself feel better, tell yourself, its the same as doing an oil change.... no worries


----------



## CGM Inc.

2cm on the ground.....where is that coming from? Still snowing!


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1200310 said:


> myn usually takes that long to build oil pressure on a good day LOL
> 
> to make yourself feel better, tell yourself, its the same as doing an oil change.... no worries


It started like a champ. . Too bad salt doesn't work at these temps


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1199729 said:


> Why can't you put the wings on the 9ft?


If it was a Ford it would be no problem but I'm not sure if that poor GMC could handle all that.


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1200356 said:


> 2cm on the ground.....where is that coming from? Still snowing!


thats crazy! not a cloud is the sky and its nice and sunny here!


----------



## CGM Inc.

ended up with close to 5cm.....WTF!
Just another salt run but it got scary when the lake effect kicked in.
Salt burned it up quickly so, everything bare by noon


----------



## Alpha Property

and hopefully rain tomaro, i'm running out of room to put the white stuff at a bunch of my resi's


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1201078 said:


> ended up with close to 5cm.....WTF!
> Just another salt run but it got scary when the lake effect kicked in.
> Salt burned it up quickly so, everything bare by noon


You salted away 5cm when it was -15 out???

Wow that musta been ALOT of salt...


----------



## musclecarboy

Did some loader work at one property, must have been 100 yards of snow I moved. They told me to put it between 2 houses that slope off into the ravine, the pile stretched from the back of the house to the curb


----------



## schrader

ff1221;1200258 said:


> Says it's only -11 here, thought it was supposed to get colder, the lake is still pretty warm very little ice on it, at least it didn't snow last night, couple of quick clean ups this morning and I'm done. Did a count yesterday, 25 full pushes so far this season, and lots of winter left!Thumbs Up


You got me beat, we are at 22 so far, but a couple of them were 30cm+ with drift over six feet high. Hope not to see that again this season.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1201078 said:


> ended up with close to 5cm.....WTF!
> Just another salt run but it got scary when the lake effect kicked in.
> Salt burned it up quickly so, everything bare by noon


We had 10-15cm at 427 and Dundas and as we went north and west the amounts dropped quickly. We plowed everything.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1201201 said:


> We had 10-15cm at 427 and Dundas and as we went north and west the amounts dropped quickly. We plowed everything.


Sun was out all day here...not even a flurrie, made more room at sites (before the rain melts it)Thumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1201234 said:


> Sun was out all day here...not even a flurrie, made more room at sites (before the rain melts it)Thumbs Up


We've got 37cm so far this winter not including todays snow. 114 cm is avg at Pearson.


----------



## musclecarboy

Some old Asian man just drove right into the back of my truck at the gas station and drove off. Nice. My truck is fine but his car has damage. What a moron.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1201127 said:


> You salted away 5cm when it was -15 out???
> 
> Wow that musta been ALOT of salt...


no one touched a plow around here! Everyone salted!
I was concerned too with the temperature but the sun did a lot of work for us!

Extra couple of tons is still cheaper vs plowing


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1201277 said:


> Extra couple of tons is still cheaper vs plowing


I couldnt agree more with that!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Going to be a b%#[email protected] what ever nature throws at us tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1201253 said:


> We've got 37cm so far this winter not including todays snow. 114 cm is avg at Pearson.


Yeah...I'm getting out of practice ....and fat.


----------



## kefala

Anyone going out to salt tonite, or wait till morning? Not sure what I want to do


----------



## By-The-Lake

I am planning to head out for a salt run in a few minutes. I figure with a little luck it will take care of a few cms of snow and help to control the freezing rain when it starts. Mind you temps are supposed to hit +2 during the day which should also help the cause.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

We too salted 90 percent of it away on our commercial and industrial sites this morning. We plowed and salted our schools tonite...and did a little touch ups here and there and full resalt on the commercial/industrials tonight. Just waiting for the last 2 salt trucks to come back in and were calling it a night. All the salt on the ground should easliy take care of whatever is going to fall in the next few hours.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1201691 said:


> We too salted 90 percent of it away on our commercial and industrial sites this morning. We plowed and salted our schools tonite...and did a little touch ups here and there and full resalt on the commercial/industrials tonight. Just waiting for the last 2 salt trucks to come back in and were calling it a night. All the salt on the ground should easliy take care of whatever is going to fall in the next few hours.


X2, having a beer and go to bed after. Just got back from anti-icing


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

minus 18.5 here in Renfrew, just gonna salt a few areas, so I dont havta rush in the morning. 'Looks like we are not going to get the accumulation they called for last week.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We are salting everything just to be safe. Most guys are done now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1201747 said:


> We are salting everything just to be safe. Most guys are done now.


I jumped on that bandwagon too..... Looks like a lot missed us and the temps are going up. Rather be safe than sorry, the commuter traffic starts early here and I hate running around in that.


----------



## buckwheat_la

you guys well be glad to know that the forecasts suck everywhere, environment Canada, said 30% of light flurries overnight here, so of course at 4am, i have 4 inches of the white Gold


----------



## DeVries

Everything here has a thick layer of ice power went out for a while too, walks and lots that were pre salted are in great shape.


----------



## ff1221

1 degree here, no snow overnight, as TWN predicted, which is fine, raining here, started out as freezing rain, changed over to rain


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

DeVries;1201825 said:


> Everything here has a thick layer of ice power went out for a while too, walks and lots that were pre salted are in great shape.


We went through 3 mini ice storms here this season, glad that the jet stream is well south of us, still minus 13.7 here. No snow yet , seems to do the splits before it hits us and alot of precip cant make it here from SW Ont seems to disperse on the way up


----------



## musclecarboy

Salted everything. Man it's warm out! I froze my balls off playing pond hockey last night now I'm sweating outside.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

musclecarboy;1201841 said:


> Salted everything. Man it's warm out! I froze my balls off playing pond hockey last night now I'm sweating outside.


We took the brass monkey inside, the last couple of nights


----------



## Neige

We are looking at at 24 hrs of snow, high of -4, calling for 10-15 cm. Same forcast for Friday just colder -9.


----------



## JD Dave

We has a little freezing drizzle around 5am and havnt has anything since. it looks like its over with by the radar.


----------



## Alpha Property

sunny here, no wind, no rain, no snow.... no ice


----------



## Mr.Markus

Big difference between Exeter and King city radar....?


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1201869 said:


> Big difference between Exeter and King city radar....?


I never look at the exeter radar maybe I should. I'm just waiting in restaurant deciding if I should go home. The benefits of having your snow 25 miles from your house.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1201869 said:


> Big difference between Exeter and King city radar....?


You can't use the radar for far off locations. For some reason it doesn't show up, never has. The one for your area or the one of Canada is the only 1 that is any good.


----------



## cet

Dave looking at the future forecast on TWN it looks like it is going to hit Brampton at 1pm.


----------



## Triple L

gotta love how EC is not listing any of the accumulations....


----------



## DeVries

Triple L;1201972 said:


> gotta love how EC is not listing any of the accumulations....


Ha Ha it's safer that way.

We had sun this morning, I don't think this system is all that they said it was going to be. Maybe a little snow tonight as it get's colder but that's about all. Weather network calls for snow the rest of the week with 5cm snowfalls on Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

This is great, nothing happening in Renfrew (so far)


----------



## musclecarboy

This aft is going to be hit or miss. 1-3 could mean 0 or could mean 5-10. Who knows


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1201942 said:


> Dave looking at the future forecast on TWN it looks like it is going to hit Brampton at 1pm.


I'll look out the window at 1pm. Since all of my snow is pretty much in the city I think I'll be alright untill tonight.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Sounds like another night at work for us.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1202042 said:


> I'll look out the window at 1pm.


HAHAHA sounds like your learning from the best 

Except that only works when all your works a 2 minute drive up the street :laughing:


----------



## PlatinumService

Mixed precip here.. and fairly heavy too. Plus 2 out.


----------



## CGM Inc.

rain and +3


----------



## PlatinumService

just switched over to straight snow. still plus 2


----------



## CGM Inc.

Salt will be washed away here by the time this is over!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Cedar Grounds;1202127 said:


> Sounds like another night at work for us.


X2! Looks like another salt run for us before morning.


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1202339 said:


> Salt will be washed away here by the time this is over!


Yea.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1202344 said:


> Yea.


Are your contracts inclusive?:whistling:


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1202347 said:


> Are your contracts inclusive?:whistling:


:realmad: Yes like 99% are only one isn't. We just got 34ton drooped last week and I stuffed most of it into the sea can and the can is almost empty. Damaged the skid steer also stacking. Torque converter or Governor is acting up or the APPS sensor. Said I keep my blade up too high and I'm blocking air. Trans isn't running any hotter then pulling a trailer in summer.


----------



## CGM Inc.

uuuuppppssss! Had the 5500 close to cooking last night since the blade covered the rad!
Wasn't cold enough to run the plow on it and keep it cool (our GM's are worse than the Dodge when it comes to have the plow on at warmer temps.) Dropped the blade and all good, never been an issue at -5 or lower.


----------



## DeVries

Grassman09;1202366 said:


> :realmad: Yes like 99% are only one isn't. We just got 34ton drooped last week and I stuffed most of it into the sea can and the can is almost empty. Damaged the skid steer also stacking. Torque converter or Governor is acting up or the APPS sensor. Said I keep my blade up too high and I'm blocking air. Trans isn't running any hotter then pulling a trailer in summer.


Those plugs are an easy fix, all you need is the wiring diagram plug the wires in and your good to go.


----------



## Grassman09

I have noticed that on my GM also it tends to overheat faster. Angle it left or right or a lil lower and all good. I am sure the driver pays close attention to that big yellow light that comes on on the left side of dash when its running HOT.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1202382 said:


> I have noticed that on my GM also it tends to overheat faster. Angle it left or right or a lil lower and all good. I am sure the driver pays close attention to that big yellow light that comes on on the left side of dash when its running HOT.


Noticed it b4 that! the 05 GM with the V is undriveable when it is around 0. Raised the T bars a little to give more air flow to the rad and put Timbrens in. Rides a lot nicer now!


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;1202381 said:


> Those plugs are an easy fix, all you need is the wiring diagram plug the wires in and your good to go.


Ohh ok good to know. Some of the wires have there insulation stripped off them so its not just a matter of de populating them out of the plug and installing a new plug. I should seal up those bare wires before the greenies start to corrode the harness.

I have more salt to put in the can so I best wait til winter is over to fix the plug. :laughing:

Must remember to lower the arms when done stacking and exiting the can.


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1202391 said:


> Noticed it b4 that! the 05 GM with the V is undriveable when it is around 0. Raised the T bars a little to give more air flow to the rad and put Timbrens in. Rides a lot nicer now!


That the Red one I watched you buy last year lol at Jutzi


----------



## PlatinumService

i have a hard time getting my duramax warm. it needs the plow up to get it to working temps. i can barely get it to 100 degrees on a warm day.

on another note does anyone have a lead for a tranny for a 98 gmc 2500 6.5 diesel. buddy of mine lost every gear. thanks


----------



## Grassman09

PlatinumService;1202401 said:


> i have a hard time getting my duramax warm. it needs the plow up to get it to working temps. i can barely get it to 100 degrees on a warm day.
> 
> on another note does anyone have a lead for a tranny for a 98 gmc 2500 6.5 diesel. buddy of mine lost every gear. thanks


Talk to Roofer Dave I sent him a link a wile back he may have found some more.


----------



## musclecarboy

Barely limped my truck into highland chev this afternoon. Puffing white smoke and idle was all over the place. A week out of warranty, I hope it all gets taken care of


----------



## PlatinumService

Grassman09;1202404 said:


> Talk to Roofer Dave I sent him a link a wile back he may have found some more.


thanks


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1202397 said:


> That the Red one I watched you buy last year lol at Jutzi


black one, red one is fine


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1202405 said:


> Barely limped my truck into highland chev this afternoon. Puffing white smoke and idle was all over the place. A week out of warranty, I hope it all gets taken care of


I'd bet your SOL... Hope not tho... Hopefully we dont get all that much snow!


----------



## Alpha Property

PlatinumService;1202401 said:


> i have a hard time getting my duramax warm. it needs the plow up to get it to working temps. i can barely get it to 100 degrees on a warm day.
> 
> on another note does anyone have a lead for a tranny for a 98 gmc 2500 6.5 diesel. buddy of mine lost every gear. thanks


I know a good guy in Dunnville that rebuilds injector pumps and turbo's but has a soft spot for the 6.5's, he has a rebuilt motor and tranny sitting in the shop ready to go at all times


----------



## CGM Inc.

That Guy has GUTS!


----------



## ScnicExcellence

Jaynen;1198946 said:


> Man what a horrible snow storm, so many complaints I just wanted to ditch half my customers. First they say I am coming to often, then they say I am too late. Multiple people told me my timming was inconsiderate, but if I came earlier they would have complained that I came twice. 2 people *****ed at me for not taking their keys and moving their cars for them, like wtf. Then top it all off broke a belt on the blower, and then caught the plow on an edge that I skip over all the time doing almost 20km/h. Plow didnt trip and we hit so hard that we both hurt our backs, lol. I'm sure more calls are on the way with nasty comments. Cant wait for more snow


This is the exact reason i didn't do any residential this year for contracts, i just go out and do drive-bys last year was brutal too many people canceled because there was no snow and they felt like they shouldn't pay. This year i take care of four factory's for a buddy and do drive-bys after. People always complain it is just how it works. I have been driving by a lot of driveways that normally get plowed and they are not even being plowed anymore they are now being shoveled. Also My neighbor has someone do her snow clearing she switched guys and the guy who did it last year had it done right away every time it snowed she didn't wait, this year she waits for a min of a day to get it done. Everybody is cheaping out because they want to save a buck. That way if they complain enough, they think you will give them a discount or something.

As for moving their cars for them. Next time call a tow truck half hour before you go tell him to move the car into the road and leave it there, then send them the bill for the tow truck. L.M.A.O bet they would like that as much as you would like the phone calls from them.

Also this snow storm was not bad at all, i remember two years ago when we actually got a little bit of snow 12 or more inches the day before christmas i went out and did everybody twice, Also i charge them 1.5 times for each time( part of my contract 6 inches or more is 1.5 charge.) anybody who complained got told to reveiw their contracts and that everything is in it that i would be doing. They never called me again to complain. at the end of the year they were happy and so was i. sometimes you just need to have good wording in your contract and then tell them to reveiw what THEY SIGNED. then they don't bug you anymore.


----------



## ScnicExcellence

Alpha Property;1202466 said:


> I know a good guy in Dunnville that rebuilds injector pumps and turbo's but has a soft spot for the 6.5's, he has a rebuilt motor and tranny sitting in the shop ready to go at all times


I think we have one laying around at the farm. give me a call i sent you pm.


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1202405 said:


> Barely limped my truck into highland chev this afternoon. Puffing white smoke and idle was all over the place. A week out of warranty, I hope it all gets taken care of


Highlands is usually really good.. i dont think they will give you a hard time


----------



## musclecarboy

PlatinumService;1202489 said:


> Highlands is usually really good.. i dont think they will give you a hard time


Yeah the bodyshop mgr is a good friend of mine and he said he would make sure it's taken care of as long as it's actually the injectors. Jon says it perfectly... Good times


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1202493 said:


> Yeah the bodyshop mgr is a good friend of mine and he said he would make sure it's taken care of as long as it's actually the injectors. Jon says it perfectly... Good times


if they give you a hard time let me know.


----------



## musclecarboy

PlatinumService;1202496 said:


> if they give you a hard time let me know.


Thanks bud, much appreciated.


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

I'm chuckling here, reading about the chev's having problems. Especially since I have read the pokes/jokes about/to the Ford Lovers in here. Just goes to show every truck brand has it's problems.

Do any of you use lubricant additives in your diesel? Just wondering since the make up of diesel has changed to meet emission's requirements. i know 08 and newer are set to run different then the old diesel motors. I have been hearing that older trucks need to worry about lack of lubrication from the fuel, leading to various engine issues. 

As for over heating, if you run a straight blade you have no excuse for blocking the rad. V's I would get you cooling system checked out. that or keep your pedal off the floor i'm sure that the blade manuals state not to drive over 80km/h with the blade on. That is not a direct quote. My 03 f350 doesn't over heat with the v on it. our 91 f350 with a straight is finicky till you get the blade just right. Although Employee abuse years ago lead to the motor liking to heat up fast!


----------



## DeVries

Cedar Grounds;1202479 said:


> That Guy has GUTS!


:laughing: that's plain laziness


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1202479 said:


> That Guy has GUTS!


I have a season pass to the "glide" wash and I go with plow and salter. Wash the truck almost everyday.


----------



## JD Dave

rugbyinthesnow;1202564 said:


> I'm chuckling here, reading about the chev's having problems. Especially since I have read the pokes/jokes about/to the Ford Lovers in here. Just goes to show every truck brand has it's problems.
> 
> Do any of you use lubricant additives in your diesel? Just wondering since the make up of diesel has changed to meet emission's requirements. i know 08 and newer are set to run different then the old diesel motors. I have been hearing that older trucks need to worry about lack of lubrication from the fuel, leading to various engine issues.
> 
> As for over heating, if you run a straight blade you have no excuse for blocking the rad. V's I would get you cooling system checked out. that or keep your pedal off the floor i'm sure that the blade manuals state not to drive over 80km/h with the blade on. That is not a direct quote. My 03 f350 doesn't over heat with the v on it. our 91 f350 with a straight is finicky till you get the blade just right. Although Employee abuse years ago lead to the motor liking to heat up fast!


01-04 Duramax's are known for injector issues that's why GM extended the warranty for 7 years out of the goodness of their heart. Pretty good if Tom gets warranty on a 7 year old truck.


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

That in all honesty is a good move. Although I don't think it was out of the goodness of their heart. Hopefully the replacement part is better then the original and not the same one that will only last 7 years


----------



## PlatinumService

JD Dave;1202590 said:


> 01-04 Duramax's are known for injector issues that's why GM extended the warranty for 7 years out of the goodness of their heart. Pretty good if Tom gets warranty on a 7 year old truck.


i went to highlands last year where tom took his truck and they did my injectors on my 03 and 280,000 km with no questions asked. they are pretty good with this issue.


----------



## JD Dave

PlatinumService;1202608 said:


> i went to highlands last year where tom took his truck and they did my injectors on my 03 and 280,000 km with no questions asked. they are pretty good with this issue.


I've had my injectors done with no questions asked either. It's not exactly up to Highland though it's GM now,


----------



## JD Dave

rugbyinthesnow;1202607 said:


> That in all honesty is a good move. Although I don't think it was out of the goodness of their heart. Hopefully the replacement part is better then the original and not the same one that will only last 7 years


Well not sure what else it would be then, I don't see Ford giving everyone extended warranty on the 6.0's unless I missed something and they were more trouble some then the LB7. GM had a lot of people updet so they extended the warranty and really they didn't have to. They already came with the 5year/160k. I can bet alot of companies wouldn't have stepped up and admitted they had a problem.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1202625 said:


> I've had my injectors done with no questions asked either. It's not exactly up to Highland though it's GM now,


Their hands were tied last week when they did the diagnosis because they commanded the fuel pressure to 160mpa and high side fuel pressure reached 160 so it technically wasn't under warranty. If it doesn't reach 158 then they warranty it. It's a long procedure to do an injector diagnosis apparently. I'm not sure if they have ever been done, 2004 with 210km is pretty good


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I couldnt imagine being GM on that deal... you think you have a great year in sales ect then 7 years later your still replacing everything.. there go the profits You would never know when it ends.

Warranty work for me sucks.. its alway the guy who smokes a pack a day with 11 kids and 14 users on the computer that rests the coffee in the cd rom, has the computer plugged into a extention cord with no ground and kicks it that wants a his tower replaced cause it doesnt work like it did before and he is usually the one that worked you on the price and there are 3 days left in the warranty. 

sorry for the rant.. I had a good one the other day.

oh and usually the neighbors son who is an IT at dell told him everything that is wrong.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1202649 said:


> I couldnt imagine being GM on that deal... you think you have a great year in sales ect then 7 years later your still replacing everything.. there go the profits You would never know when it ends.
> 
> Warranty work for me sucks.. its alway the guy who smokes a pack a day with 11 kids and 14 users on the computer that rests the coffee in the cd rom, has the computer plugged into a extention cord with no ground and kicks it that wants a his tower replaced cause it doesnt work like it did before and he is usually the one that worked you on the price and there are 3 days left in the warranty.
> 
> sorry for the rant.. I had a good one the other day.
> 
> oh and usually the neighbors son who is an IT at dell told him everything that is wrong.


BTW it was juice I spilled. LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*2003 Dodge CTD*

big red is showin a few grey hairs these days but still going strong..
havent figured out if going backwards adds kms..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1202655 said:


> BTW it was juice I spilled. LOL


hahahaha :laughing:

all i do is go on plowsite i swear


----------



## TLG99

Well, the temp. has finally hit 0 degrees here. The very light, intermittent rain has changed to very light, intermittent flurries. Temps. dropping to -6 by morning. Rader shows the precip. moving east.

Time for a salt run soon? I think we may head out at 10 or 11pm.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1202659 said:


> big red is showin a few grey hairs these days but still going strong..
> havent figured out if going backwards adds kms..


U gotta start driving that truck more and make sure she makes it to 400,000!
I wish Dodges had hourmeters cause that tells a whole lot more!


----------



## PlatinumService

JD Dave;1202625 said:


> I've had my injectors done with no questions asked either. It's not exactly up to Highland though it's GM now,


i meant when it was really close to the warranty they fudged a few things to make sure it qualified.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1202659 said:


> big red is showin a few grey hairs these days but still going strong..
> havent figured out if going backwards adds kms..


I think it does... Your speedo works in reverse, why not your odometer. (Don't get cocky seeing how fast you can go in reverse looking at your speedo now...lol)


----------



## JD Dave

PlatinumService;1202699 said:


> i meant when it was really close to the warranty they fudged a few things to make sure it qualified.


I know what you meant. Km are easy to fudge the time isn't. I'm sure they will do it but GM has to draw the line somewhere. Since he just had it in the week before I'm postive they will put it through though. I've had the transfer case, front diff and driveshaft replaced on my pulling truck so I know the dealer can put through things if they really want to.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1202631 said:


> , I don't see Ford giving everyone extended warranty on the 6.0.


You're right...they dont. I have till May to buy a $4500 extended warranty for my 06. I'm thinking of selling it just after the winter. Its had just over $10K of warranty work done to it already...highly doubt the repairs will stop when the warranty ends.

FWIW...the overheating issue is common to both our 07 Chev and 06 Ford duallies.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1202809 said:


> You're right...they dont. I have till May to buy a $4500 extended warranty for my 06. I'm thinking of selling it just after the winter. Its had just over $10K of warranty work done to it already...highly doubt the repairs will stop when the warranty ends.
> 
> FWIW...the overheating issue is common to both our 07 Chev and 06 Ford duallies.


Grant is stripping clean his truck of emissions stuff that causes issues, as well as a friend of mine with his '04 6.0. In all honesty, every truck has had one problem or another along the way. Its unavoidable.

I have never had overheating issues. 110km/h on 404 and the engine is at about 90*C, anywhere from 90*-100*C when plowing. Is a V better? As long as you can drop the blade or angle it and its solved, you're good.

To come back to weather, looks like GTA is in the clear from what radar shows. I'm going to hit everything with a full salt now then do morning checks.


----------



## musclecarboy

Before we let go of the injector topic, what are the common indicators of toast injectors on a duramax?


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1202831 said:


> I have never had overheating issues. 110km/h on 404 and the engine is at about 90*C, anywhere from 90*-100*C when plowing. Is a V better? As long as you can drop the blade or angle it and its solved, you're good.


thats funny I've never had any overheating issue's either.... my 04, 06, 09 Chev's have all been great! except for my ol' dinosaur 96' F250... But then again, its was a ford 

Overheated the 3720 this year already tho


----------



## Alpha Property

my chev runs a cool 90* all day long, I even towed the trailer full of mowers with the blade on for most of september to try and get people thinking, and still no heat issues. 

Also its like plus 1 and a slipery rain/snow mix in thorold and niagara falls rite now


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I hate to say this, but my 6.7 smelled like oil was leaking onto something hot tonight, there was a bit of smoke coming from under the hood. Similar to the smell right after an oil spray. Going to get that looked at tomorrow. Laugh all your GM guys, Laugh!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

They both have v's and one sometimes goes to a Aurora from Etobicoke and the other goes to Barrie. Maybe not quite overheating but the temp guage is high...on the chev anyways. The Ford actually alerts of high temp. V's are both 9.5 so they can't be lowered much without lifting the front ends of each truck. I'd really like to meet someone who knows the 6.0's and learn about the fix or deletes to avoid anymore injector or sensor issues. Let me know if any of you know of a shop or someone.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

On a side note...I just put diesel in at $1.189!!! Thanks to my Yamaha discount card I got .05 off a litre! My bum hurts and my back is sore. What a way to start the night.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Just about done.....roads are turning real slick now! Haven't seen a city truck out yet.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1202672 said:


> U gotta start driving that truck more and make sure she makes it to 400,000!
> I wish Dodges had hourmeters cause that tells a whole lot more!


Only says you idle to much without doing any work


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1202706 said:


> I think it does... Your speedo works in reverse, why not your odometer. (Don't get cocky seeing how fast you can go in reverse looking at your speedo now...lol)


X2.....night


----------



## Mr.Markus

Another lil salt run for me this morning, everyone else in town is pushing 1 cm. The thawrox held everything well, just some downspouts in stupid places that needed addressing.


----------



## ff1221

Had about an inch and a half of wet heavy snow, did a full run last night before everything froze up, employee ran into a car with the snowblower on the compact, backed out beside a hedge and bang, there was a car coming, luckily it belongs to the client so we don't have to put through insurance, just one of those days.


----------



## musclecarboy

I feel we got lucky. Salt prevented any flash freeze and everything looks good. Snow totals over the next week have been downgraded one notch, nice!


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1202997 said:


> Only says you idle to much without doing any work


But it can actually say the total opposite! How much the truck has actually worked! Not putz'd around driving racking up the km's but not working pushing...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1202672 said:


> U gotta start driving that truck more and make sure she makes it to 400,000!
> I wish Dodges had hourmeters cause that tells a whole lot more!


oh it will surpass that. 
In the summer I haul the garbage from the plaza to the dump ever thursday then drop the trailer at a friends place and continue on to the city and get my stock.

I have no intentions of selling it. The only problem I have is the heater blender door doesnt want to go to feet. it goes everywhere else but feet. well that and the seats are worn pretty good. Once saw a nice set of leather seats for it on kijiji. That would be a good 400 000km present.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I did a little test last night on a closed lot. Salted half of it before 11pm and left the rest to this morning. The salted half was glass this morning and had to be salted again. The half that was untouched had a bit of accumulated slush that was crunchy. We salted it with a little extra salt then normal. the suff that was not salted last night was much easier to drive and walk on then the part we salted last night.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1203288 said:


> oh it will surpass that.
> In the summer I haul the garbage from the plaza to the dump ever thursday then drop the trailer at a friends place and continue on to the city and get my stock.
> 
> I have no intentions of selling it. The only problem I have is the heater blender door doesnt want to go to feet. it goes everywhere else but feet. well that and the seats are worn pretty good. Once saw a nice set of leather seats for it on kijiji. That would be a good 400 000km present.


There is a mobile tire guy around here that had 1.3 million on his and that was 2 years ago and he is still driving it. Better get new seats, you have a long way to go.


----------



## PlatinumService

MIDTOWNPC;1203296 said:


> I did a little test last night on a closed lot. Salted half of it before 11pm and left the rest to this morning. The salted half was glass this morning and had to be salted again. The half that was untouched had a bit of accumulated slush that was crunchy. We salted it with a little extra salt then normal. the suff that was not salted last night was much easier to drive and walk on then the part we salted last night.


i did the same thing lol and salted this morning instead of early last night. i think it was a better option IMO.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1203299 said:


> There is a mobile tire guy around here that had 1.3 million on his and that was 2 years ago and he is still driving it. Better get new seats, you have a long way to go.


that is on a 96 12 valve cummins. it would be interesting to see if the 24 valves with all the computer stuff will last as long. He told me his 03 wouldnt even come close to keeping up with his 96...but time will tell i guess.


----------



## cet

Last week someone went into LaRue's and fired up the loader and stole a load of salt. I guess times are tougher then we thought.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1203312 said:


> Last week someone went into LaRue's and fired up the loader and stole a load of salt. I guess times are tougher then we thought.


yeah if you bid things for the way the last 2 years have gone. probably the guy who does the northern self storage i was told that bid was cut in half from what carmicheal originally had it for.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

PlatinumService;1203300 said:


> i did the same thing lol and salted this morning instead of early last night. i think it was a better option IMO.


ya I think so too because the gas stations I salted last night were slippery cause there was no crust, and now that flurries are falling the lots with a little bit of crunch are actually the best. we mixed in about 25% sand into our run this morning and its holding up really well


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1203296 said:


> I did a little test last night on a closed lot. Salted half of it before 11pm and left the rest to this morning. The salted half was glass this morning and had to be salted again. The half that was untouched had a bit of accumulated slush that was crunchy. We salted it with a little extra salt then normal. the suff that was not salted last night was much easier to drive and walk on then the part we salted last night.


Is that the stuff you swept up off the Lonestar?....... I thought you guys used sand .LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1203312 said:


> Last week someone went into LaRue's and fired up the loader and stole a load of salt. I guess times are tougher then we thought.


alot of shops have closed up downtown cobourg. they made it thru xmas but now are closing.

I have noticed people are fixing more rather then buying new even though new computers are cheaper then they have ever been. doesn't matter to me cause fixing required very little inventory and ill work all night fixing the line up of work.

Also have noticed it takes people alot longer to pick it up once its done.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1203370 said:


> Is that the stuff you swept up off the Lonestar?....... I thought you guys used sand .LOL


factories all use sand. everything like car wash, resturants, plaza's use salt.

but when you compare the amount of sand i go thru on an acre lot vs a small plaza its quite substancial. so far 40ton of sand 10-15 ton of salt

I didnt have a broom at lonestar otherwise I would have had a good $10 worth. lol

my one client canada pallet has tractor trailers of saw dust. wonder what that stuff would do? they make pallets and beds for ikea.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Years ago we did nothing but pickled sand...but we also plowed one day and applied the grit the next, it was a different way of doing things and piles of sand. Lots of stardard bred and pure bred tracks in my area. Schools and commercial all got the same stuff, but not daily. Rule of thumb was.. if the truck didn't slip it didn't need it, just grit up the hard pack base. My gravel drives still get sand but only in the case of freezing rain or substancial thaw/refreeze.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1203421 said:


> Years ago we did nothing but pickled sand...but we also plowed one day and applied the grit the next, it was a different way of doing things and piles of sand. Lots of stardard bred and pure bred tracks in my area. Schools and commercial all got the same stuff, but not daily. Rule of thumb was.. if the truck didn't slip it didn't need it, just grit up the hard pack base. My gravel drives still get sand but only in the case of freezing rain or substancial thaw/refreeze.


with out door forklifts unloading rail cars of lumber and shuttling bundles into the plant, we sand it all, but we also dont plow the back lumber yard unless there is a good 4cms or more. one year they didnt want us to sand untill they called and we would get calls that they were playing pickup sticks cause someone spilled a load of lumber. 
now its all inclusive pricing with the sand.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1203296 said:


> I did a little test last night on a closed lot. Salted half of it before 11pm and left the rest to this morning. The salted half was glass this morning and had to be salted again. The half that was untouched had a bit of accumulated slush that was crunchy. We salted it with a little extra salt then normal. the suff that was not salted last night was much easier to drive and walk on then the part we salted last night.


I see that out there as well, we salted last night and doing touch ups right now since stuff starts to get slippery again!
Just hard to have any proof of doing your job when they call for freezing rain and you didn't salt.......accident happening who pays?

It wasn't quiet as bad as I thought it could be last night but you never know that b4 hand.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cedar Grounds;1203486 said:


> I see that out there as well, we salted last night and doing touch ups right now since stuff starts to get slippery again!
> Just hard to have any proof of doing your job when they call for freezing rain and you didn't salt.......accident happening who pays?
> 
> It wasn't quiet as bad as I thought it could be last night but you never know that b4 hand.


there was a bit of salt down but we in no way pounded it. plus I am talking about a place that isnt open at night. Basically after 9:00 here the whole town goes to bed except the coffee shops, gas stations and pizza place / bars.

I might not renew the gas stations next year. I dont like going out at 11pm to salt then have to get up at 3am. I would have 1 guy do all the site checks but I would rather them be all rested when its time to plow and me be tired. unless I could find and older retired type guy that gets up at 4am for coffee and would like to join the team of young guns


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1203517 said:


> there was a bit of salt down but we in no way pounded it. plus I am talking about a place that isnt open at night. Basically after 9:00 here the whole town goes to bed except the coffee shops, gas stations and pizza place / bars.
> 
> I might not renew the gas stations next year. I dont like going out at 11pm to salt then have to get up at 3am. I would have 1 guy do all the site checks but I would rather them be all rested when its time to plow and me be tired. unless I could find and older retired type guy that gets up at 4am for coffee and would like to join the team of young guns


We have a couple places we just plow, they look pretty good for what they are without salt! Not questioning what you are doing, if all our clients would close over night we would have went out this morning to salt but we can't take that risk on 24/7 operations.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cedar Grounds;1203523 said:


> We have a couple places we just plow, they look pretty good for what they are without salt! Not questioning what you are doing, if all our clients would close over night we would have went out this morning to salt but we can't take that risk on 24/7 operations.


ya 24-7 is different.

wish I had my camera this morning for you.. i went out at 3am but it was still too early to start the salting cause plaecs dont open till 7am but i needed to see how bad it was. so rex is with me and we put the truck in park and i tip the seat back for a little nap.. I wake up to this noise.. its rex on his back in the back seat snoring, all legs in the air.


----------



## musclecarboy

My injectors are screwed. Not covered, they don't fit the warranty parameters. Anyone with a good diesel shop reccomendation is appreciated.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1203706 said:


> My injectors are screwed. Not covered, they don't fit the warranty parameters. Anyone with a good diesel shop reccomendation is appreciated.


Bearny at BR powersouce is who did Grants and he does seem like a pretty good guy. You want to buy my pickup today?


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1203712 said:


> Bearny at BR powersouce is who did Grants and he does seem like a pretty good guy. You want to buy my pickup today?


That was my first thought (buying your truck). Not sure that's the best choice, might as well get them fixed


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1203533 said:


> ya 24-7 is different.
> 
> wish I had my camera this morning for you.. i went out at 3am but it was still too early to start the salting cause plaecs dont open till 7am but i needed to see how bad it was. so rex is with me and we put the truck in park and i tip the seat back for a little nap.. I wake up to this noise.. its rex on his back in the back seat snoring, all legs in the air.


LOL, like the TV comercial for Vick Medinite


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1203756 said:


> That was my first thought (buying your truck). Not sure that's the best choice, might as well get them fixed


Wow that sucks Tom, how did I know that was gonna happen?

I'll give u 4grand cash for your truck right now as it sits totally screwed and u can buy daves for a great deal!


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1203828 said:


> Wow that sucks Tom, how did I know that was gonna happen?
> 
> I'll give u 4grand cash for your truck right now as it sits totally screwed and u can buy daves for a great deal!


Chad your not a dually guy

(if it includes the plow ill give you 5)


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Not to worry, There is a 6.0 Litre ford (clearly the most dependable diesel engine ever marketed) with a snoway rev. hanging off it. (undisputedly the most reliable plow ever concieved.) He lives just around the corner from you and can keep your streets looking bare during your downtime. 

In this game, its all about buying reliable equipment! 

Same goes for you Chad, 24/7 just give me a call and I'll head on down to Kitchener.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

how is it totally screwed? just needs injectors right?

$2000 ?


----------



## CGM Inc.

to change subject


----------



## R.G.PEEL

prob in the 3-4k range but yah, still a perfectly good truck when he gets the injector issue solved. If there is that many gone and they commonly fail, I'd be looking to the aftermarket and thinking about doing all of them while its down/apart. Not a cheap undertaking, but you know you won't get it back together just to lose another one.


----------



## Triple L

PlatinumService;1203844 said:


> Chad your not a dually guy
> 
> (if it includes the plow ill give you 5)


LOL, well you know my opponion on duallys already, But that dosent really count cause if I bought it I wouldnt even register or plate it.... I dont care if it has 2 extra wheels cause i'd only be driving it 300' and it would be getting towed to a different pull every weekend 


R.G.PEEL;1203856 said:


> Not to worry, There is a 6.0 Litre ford (clearly the most dependable diesel engine ever marketed) with a snoway rev. hanging off it. (undisputedly the most reliable plow ever concieved.) He lives just around the corner from you and can keep your streets looking bare during your downtime.
> 
> In this game, its all about buying reliable equipment!
> 
> Same goes for you Chad, 24/7 just give me a call and I'll head on down to Kitchener.


I cant wait to meet you!!! You make me laugh soo hard its not even funny!

Thanks man, Its always good to know someone's got your back... Luckily for me and Adam it works pretty good and goes both ways more times in a season then I care to mention 

Adam - I Still Can't belive you take your enclosed thru the wendy's drive thru HAHAHAHA.... Coolest guy ever


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I took the bobcat thru country style drive thru the other night... 





thats cause they dont have the shop open but the drivethru is open while the bakers are baking.


----------



## DeVries

Another salt run tonight. Weather network and E.C both called for no snow, yah right.

Tomorrow was supposed to be nice now it's snow too, just small amounts but enought to eat thru a few tons of salt that's for sure.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1203897 said:


> I took the bobcat thru country style drive thru the other night...
> thats cause they dont have the shop open but the drivethru is open while the bakers are baking.


I got kicked out of the Mcdonalds drive thru in Fergus last summer cause I had the 18' maintenance trailer on " Sir could you park that and order inside?"
"Yes I can!!....At Subway!!!!"


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

When my partner and I used to work together with one guy, I would line trim, he would 36 inch cut on a wright sentar, I would look across the street and see him going through the Tim Horton's drivethru on it. Always made me laugh


----------



## CGM Inc.

Always thought GM's have no issues! Someone mislead me.....


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1203913 said:


> When my partner and I used to work together with one guy, I would line trim, he would 36 inch cut on a wright sentar, I would look across the street and see him going through the Tim Horton's drivethru on it. Always made me laugh


Priceless!


----------



## Alpha Property

doller drink days at mc donalds all summer long with the 18ft trailer fill of mowers through the drive through


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1203953 said:


> Always thought GM's have no issues! Someone mislead me.....


It was a first Gen duramax, With a 7 year warranty how can you complain... Atleast it still has the original trans! They dont pop out like clock work at 2 and 3 years like some other brands  and Toms truck has had a tuner on it for a long long time...


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1203993 said:


> It was a first Gen duramax, With a 7 year warranty how can you complain... Atleast it still has the original trans! They dont pop out like clock work at 2 and 3 years like some other brands  and Toms truck has had a tuner on it for a long long time...


And it's seen a lot of tire smoke. The carpet is worn where the skinny pedal hits it 

P.s you can't buy my truck for 4 grand you a-hole!


----------



## ff1221

Alpha Property;1203969 said:


> doller drink days at mc donalds all summer long with the 18ft trailer fill of mowers through the drive through


We get some pretty wild looks when we take the fire trucks through the Tim Hortons drive thru during fire prevention events.


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

Cedar Grounds;1203953 said:


> Always thought GM's have no issues! Someone mislead me.....


That is my vote for quote of the week!:laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Just got in from a bit of a drive-around. City must be in with the insurance companies, because tons of people are sliding through secondary road stop signs! 

I would have thought that they salted at some point today. 

Everything is looking good though, wasted alot of salt...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1204399 said:


> Just got in from a bit of a drive-around. City must be in with the insurance companies, because tons of people are sliding through secondary road stop signs!
> 
> I would have thought that they salted at some point today.
> 
> Everything is looking good though, wasted alot of salt...


How many stop signs did your overloaded Ford slide through?..


----------



## musclecarboy

A bit of sun and everything will look perfect! Man I've spread a lot of salt recently... I bet John is lovin it.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Everything got downgraded again for the next days!


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1203883 said:


> prob in the 3-4k range but yah, still a perfectly good truck when he gets the injector issue solved. If there is that many gone and they commonly fail, I'd be looking to the aftermarket and thinking about doing all of them while its down/apart. Not a cheap undertaking, but you know you won't get it back together just to lose another one.


$3500 for the whole engine at BR, not $3100 for 1 side at highland chev. I'm going to take it there tomorrow


----------



## PlatinumService

a little sun would be nice!! just to get a good melt started.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1204131 said:


> P.s you can't buy my truck for 4 grand you a-hole!


Sorry Tom I wasn't trying to insult you!

It doesn't hurt to throw out a number tho for your consideration... In all reality, If I offered you 4 or 5K, put 4 into it myself for injectors and then 2 in random miscellaneous stuff it isnt that far off from what the truck is actually worth in fair condition... Our trucks aint no 60K trucks anymore :crying:

I was offered 14K for my truck on a trade in in the fall... with 1/2 the km's of yours and its only plowed for 2.5 years... It was actually a good deal IMO as I bought it for 19K in 2008.... but I've got wayyy too much money in aftermarket stuff sunk into my truck to let it go now....


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

...10-4 Tom!


----------



## cet

I don't think you could touch Tom's truck for 15K once it is fixed. If I was in the business Tom's in during the summer I would scrap the box and put an aluminum flat deck on it. A lot more room for materials and tools and if you bump something it doesn't usually look that bad.

That truck of your's Chad had to be worth more then that, you can't even find those damn trucks. They are all extended or crew cabs. That is the best truck for plowing IMO.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1204735 said:


> That truck of your's Chad had to be worth more then that, you can't even find those damn trucks. They are all extended or crew cabs. That is the best truck for plowing IMO.


If I would have kept my truck stock and didn't have soo much tied up into it between the Lift pump, electric fans, exhaust, tuner, air bags, 250amp alternator, stereo and mirrors and now a $11,000 ATS extreme race transmission I'd sell my truck in a second for 14 or 15,000... I bought if for 19, plowed with it for 3 years, and then could turn around and sell it for 4,000 less then I paid... Thats what you call return on investment! Thats less depreciation then JD Dave has on his 7 series Deere's! Maby I just got lucky with that scenario but man, thats how you make money! Buying new trucks look stupid when compared to scenario's like this...


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1204697 said:


> Sorry Tom I wasn't trying to insult you!
> 
> It doesn't hurt to throw out a number tho for your consideration... In all reality, If I offered you 4 or 5K, put 4 into it myself for injectors and then 2 in random miscellaneous stuff it isnt that far off from what the truck is actually worth in fair condition... Our trucks aint no 60K trucks anymore :crying:
> 
> I was offered 14K for my truck on a trade in in the fall... with 1/2 the km's of yours and its only plowed for 2.5 years... It was actually a good deal IMO as I bought it for 19K in 2008.... but I've got wayyy too much money in aftermarket stuff sunk into my truck to let it go now....


I thought you were joking with $4k. Fixed up I wouldn't even let my truck go for $20k. 14k trade is as good as $20k retail. You must have also scored a great deal buying it for $19k, so it's tough to compare that to retail prices

Both bed sides are fuked on mine so I will most likely take the route chris said. I always wanted my truck to look nice and be all "weekend friendly". Forget that, I want to be making money Mose efficiently when driving that thing.


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1204895 said:


> Both bed sides are fuked on mine so I will most likely take the route chris said. I always wanted my truck to look nice and be all "weekend friendly". Forget that, I want to be making money Mose efficiently when driving that thing.


yeah that sounds like a good option... depending on how things go i really like the route Mr.Markus took and would be looking into that for my SRW. it would look good on your truck as well and the functionality would be mint. 2 ton of screening in the back and an enclosed trailer with all the tools and tampers and saws locked up on the truck is a perfect set up


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Tom, how are you getting your truck to BR? Will it drive that far on half an engine? I can float it if you need. This way I get to snap a picture of a fairly heavy chev pickup on a POS loadmax, being pulled by a Ford with a Snoway Rev on the front. At the next get together (if I'm invited) I can blow it up to lifesize and take it to Chad's shop....


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1205071 said:


> Tom, how are you getting your truck to BR? Will it drive that far on half an engine? I can float it if you need. This way I get to snap a picture of a fairly heavy chev pickup on a POS loadmax, being pulled by a Ford with a Snoway Rev on the front. At the next get together (if I'm invited) I can blow it up to lifesize and take it to Chad's shop....


That's most of the reason I don't want to ask you!! LOL


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1205071 said:


> Tom, how are you getting your truck to BR? Will it drive that far on half an engine? I can float it if you need. This way I get to snap a picture of a fairly heavy chev pickup on a POS loadmax, being pulled by a Ford with a Snoway Rev on the front. At the next get together (if I'm invited) I can blow it up to lifesize and take it to Chad's shop....


HAHAHA, this was me reading that entire post  :laughing:

I listened to what you said and am in the process of getting a quote from a guy from PA

This is the trailer im buying

http://www.allprowest.com/files/4Deckover-SplitTilt.pdf

I got a quote from PJ, the deal breaker is thier trailers only come in electric/hydraulic power up and down and I dont want nothing to do with that... These guys offer gravity up and down, The PJ 8 ton came in at $12,500 and a 7 ton from these guys is $7500 so I cant see the 8 ton being too much more then $9,000...


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1204895 said:


> I thought you were joking with $4k..


In all honesty I actually was joking about the $4K at first, but the more i thought about it the more it made sense in my mind... I think I thought I was on kijiji LOL....

I kinda hope you were joking about calling me an a-hole on here also... That was a great thanks after I helped you figure out the problem you were having with your pump the other week


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Triple L;1205107 said:


> HAHAHA, this was me reading that entire post  :laughing:
> 
> I listened to what you said and am in the process of getting a quote from a guy from PA
> 
> This is the trailer im buying
> 
> http://www.allprowest.com/files/4Deckover-SplitTilt.pdf
> 
> I got a quote from PJ, the deal breaker is thier trailers only come in electric/hydraulic power up and down and I dont want nothing to do with that... These guys offer gravity up and down, The PJ 8 ton came in at $12,500 and a 7 ton from these guys is $7500 so I cant see the 8 ton being too much more then $9,000...


I don't know your uses so I'm just asking, what don't you like about hydraulic tilting? Is the one you're getting essentially a heavily built teeter totter? Or is their some kind of lifting mechanism? I ask because I picture a teeter totter style throwing around the ass end of a truck fairly hard.

I'd call you an a- hole if you offered me 4k for my dually too, and I don't think its even worth that in your mind being a ford and all... wholesale values are one thing. Try to actually find a decent dually for under 25k. I just went through that process, all the cheap ones are garbage.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1205107 said:


> HAHAHA, this was me reading that entire post  :laughing:
> 
> I listened to what you said and am in the process of getting a quote from a guy from PA
> 
> This is the trailer im buying
> 
> http://www.allprowest.com/files/4Deckover-SplitTilt.pdf
> 
> I got a quote from PJ, the deal breaker is thier trailers only come in electric/hydraulic power up and down and I dont want nothing to do with that... These guys offer gravity up and down, The PJ 8 ton came in at $12,500 and a 7 ton from these guys is $7500 so I cant see the 8 ton being too much more then $9,000...


I think I'd get the optional Torflex axles. How does is tilt withno cylinder? I just wonder how much weight is need to make it go down or back up. Grant has me thinking about the tetter totter now.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1205144 said:


> I think I'd get the optional Torflex axles. How does is tilt withno cylinder? I just wonder how much weight is need to make it go down or back up. Grant has me thinking about the tetter totter now.


I think I'm gonna get the 8 ton, they're oil bath axles with slipper springs... Sucks I know cause I'd really like the torqflex axles myself but that only give you 11,500 for payload... I'd like 13,000...

I've used adams tilt and load, its all gravity... you unlatch it, back your machine up a bit, its slowly lowers and you drive off... to load you drive on, once the centre of gravity is right, the front of the deck lowers down and away you go, you can then drive a bit further on the deck... But its great as once it lowers down, you basically know you have the minimum amount of tounge weight needed and you can put more on by driving, but it wount come down unless you have that so its really simple stupid nothing to screw up and it ensures you have enough tounge weight... Everything is dampened, its not a big crash and boom it tilted up or down, its a good 4-5 seconds for it to do its motion... I plan on keeping this trailer for a long long time, I just know if i get the power up, I'll be at some truck pull, 2 in the morning and the damn thing wount tilt up and now I'm stuck and I'll LOOSE IT!!!

What do you guys think? 7ton with torque flex axles for $7599 or 8 ton with oil bath slipper spring for $9599?

Do the slipper springs bushings and everything screw off often? I've never had a slipper sprung trailer before... I like the torquflex as they're is next to no maintenance or repairs that need to be done...


----------



## JD Dave

Truck prices have changed alot in the last 2-3 years. When Chad bought his reg cab the diesel truck market was in the crapper along with the economy. I could have bought an 08 LMM loaded crew cab in white with 11K on it for around 32K in Pa (can't remember the exact price but I offered the deal to Cet also.) I'm kicking myself I didn't buy that truck but I had just purchased a brand new reg cab LMM pretty much loaded for $32,777.00 which was a crazy good deal in Ct.


----------



## Triple L

This is how they work more less


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1205172 said:


> I think I'm gonna get the 8 ton, they're oil bath axles with slipper springs... Sucks I know cause I'd really like the torqflex axles myself but that only give you 11,500 for payload... I'd like 13,000...
> 
> I've used adams tilt and load, its all gravity... you unlatch it, back your machine up a bit, its slowly lowers and you drive off... to load you drive on, once the centre of gravity is right, the front of the deck lowers down and away you go, you can then drive a bit further on the deck... But its great as once it lowers down, you basically know you have the minimum amount of tounge weight needed and you can put more on by driving, but it wount come down unless you have that so its really simple stupid nothing to screw up and it ensures you have enough tounge weight... Everything is dampened, its not a big crash and boom it tilted up or down, its a good 4-5 seconds for it to do its motion... I plan on keeping this trailer for a long long time, I just know if i get the power up, I'll be at some truck pull, 2 in the morning and the damn thing wount tilt up and now I'm stuck and I'll LOOSE IT!!!
> What do you guys think? 7ton with torque flex axles for $7599 or 8 ton with oil bath slipper spring for $9599?
> 
> Do the slipper springs bushings and everything screw off often? I've never had a slipper sprung trailer before... I like the torquflex as they're is next to no maintenance or repairs that need to be done...


No idea what slipper springs even are but I'm sure Grant will know. Seems expensive to go to a 9 ton about a buck a pound.


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1205110 said:


> In all honesty I actually was joking about the $4K at first, but the more i thought about it the more it made sense in my mind... I think I thought I was on kijiji LOL....
> 
> I kinda hope you were joking about calling me an a-hole on here also... That was a great thanks after I helped you figure out the problem you were having with your pump the other week


Yeah man, that's why I put the jester at the end. If I wasn't joking I would have called you an a$$hole so you could read the whole word


----------



## R.G.PEEL

slippers are where the two axles are tied together by a bracket in between them. Hard to describe but if you are looking at trailer from front to back it goes front end of first leaf spring mounted to hangar on trailer frame, leafs cross over axle and then mount to one side of the slipper bracket. this center of this bracket mounts to the frame of the trailer and pivots like a teeter totter, the other side of the slipper bracket is attached to the front of the rear leaf and then the back of the rear leaf mounts to the trailer. 

If you followed that jumble of words, this allows the axles to pass over objects like speedbumps without taking all the weight onto one of axle then the other. You've all seen these if you have a trailer. If not, let me know and I'll take a picture of my dump trailer, they are easily visible.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1205177 said:


> This is how they work more less


I look at these every year at the farm show, I'd love not having a tailgate ramp to fart with every site. Sometimes if you're gonna keep it around it pays to have it custom built Chad.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I know that torflex have an offset arm that allows the wheel hub to partially orbit around the axle tube but I have no experience with these other than seeing them in pictures. I know slippers work very well and are extremely common. If the torflex is an option I assume it is a better one. 

Slippers will have a grease nipple on them and are extremely easy to service as well as cheap to rebuild if needed. This is very likely what was on your featherlite chad. If they are not offered in the higher weight rating I would go with the slippers and have the extra capacity. overkill is golden. just my .02


----------



## PlatinumService

R.G.PEEL;1205193 said:


> slippers are where the two axles are tied together by a bracket in between them. Hard to describe but if you are looking at trailer from front to back it goes front end of first leaf spring mounted to hangar on trailer frame, leafs cross over axle and then mount to one side of the slipper bracket. this center of this bracket mounts to the frame of the trailer and pivots like a teeter totter, the other side of the slipper bracket is attached to the front of the rear leaf and then the back of the rear leaf mounts to the trailer.
> 
> If you followed that jumble of words, this allows the axles to pass over objects like speedbumps without taking all the weight onto one of axle then the other. You've all seen these if you have a trailer. If not, let me know and I'll take a picture of my dump trailer, they are easily visible.


just like a tandem axle snowmobile trailer?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Markus has a good point as well. A custom made unit from a welding shop often doesn't look as pretty but it will look the same 10 years from now as you can spec how heavy you want it built, braced, and gusseted. S arbour welding has been mentioned on here a few times and I know some ppl that have their stuff with no complaints. R.P. Trailers in Gormley builds whatever you want too. I have a dump from him with no complaints and before you tell me they're garbage, he gets the contracts to build ontario hydro's custom trailers for pulling poles. They certainly won't be as cheap as units brought out of the state's where the economy still blows.


----------



## Mr.Markus

PlatinumService;1205208 said:


> just like a tandem axle snowmobile trailer?


Are equalizer bars the same thing??!?!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

PlatinumService;1205208 said:


> just like a tandem axle snowmobile trailer?


On some tandem snowmobile trailers yes. Some are a simple axle mounted to the frame some are independently suspended.

On the lighter stuff like this its usually a stamped plate that the springs mount to. On larger trailers it will be c channel or I beam.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1205193 said:


> slippers are where the two axles are tied together by a bracket in between them. Hard to describe but if you are looking at trailer from front to back it goes front end of first leaf spring mounted to hangar on trailer frame, leafs cross over axle and then mount to one side of the slipper bracket. this center of this bracket mounts to the frame of the trailer and pivots like a teeter totter, the other side of the slipper bracket is attached to the front of the rear leaf and then the back of the rear leaf mounts to the trailer.
> 
> If you followed that jumble of words, this allows the axles to pass over objects like speedbumps without taking all the weight onto one of axle then the other. You've all seen these if you have a trailer. If not, let me know and I'll take a picture of my dump trailer, they are easily visible.


OK then my landscaper is slipper axles... They wear and need to be replaced every now and then... Thanks for the description!

My Featherlite was torqueflex axles tho...

I agree on the extra capacity but I really like the torqueflex axles but the $$$ price is more then a buck a pound.. the 8 ton has 1750 lbs more payload but is $2000 more and you loose the torqueflex axles....

Thanks for the comments guys, but this really is a tuff debate for me...

Grant - We can agree on everything except for your Load trail trailer and Snoway rev


----------



## PlatinumService

why dont you just build one yourself... then you know it will be the best


----------



## Triple L

PlatinumService;1205235 said:


> why dont you just build one yourself... then you know it will be the best


If I had the time I could... I'd like to thank everyone for the suggestions but I dont like the custom idea from some shop... It will be more expensive, looks mickey mouse and probally wount work as well as one thats been more mass produced, been designed and tested and changed and improved though time... Not something they've never done and never tested and they hope it will work as it should... O boy, this is really reminding me of Snoway LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

If you want more payload bring your wallet.
http://www.eloquip.com/ProdTrailer2.html


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1205238 said:


> If I had the time I could... I'd like to thank everyone for the suggestions but I dont like the custom idea from some shop... It will be more expensive, looks mickey mouse and probally wount work as well as one thats been more mass produced, been designed and tested and changed and improved though time... Not something they've never done and never tested and they hope it will work as it should... O boy, this is really reminding me of Snoway LOL


arbour does tilt trailers if it makes any difference... unless your mind is made up on manufacturer


----------



## mrmagnum

EC is calling for 5 cm here in Pickering overnight.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Already got a dusting on the ground here.....looks like early to bed.


----------



## cet

mrmagnum;1205251 said:


> EC is calling for 5 cm here in Pickering overnight.


I think you guys are supposed to get some lake effect snow.


----------



## Urban_Plowboy

Hey guys,wondering why TWN and EC seem so sure that we're getting snow when i can't see anything tracking in our direction.. unless it's LE off Huron (the wind is supposed to stay westerly) but that seems like a stretch to reach T.O. Wouldn't that be happening already if it was streamers? Or is it not cold enough yet? I want answers! :realmad: Should i get drunk or not?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

that's what is it looking like. Forget inventing plow stuff, invent something that stops lake effect.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Look at the EC Radar, showing something a little different to the west of us.


----------



## musclecarboy

My feeling is right now I will hammer some thawrox down on sidewalks with my stupid bucket of bolts truck then salt the roadways with white salt. 2cm across the board and -9 out.... maybe treated on roadways is better?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Treated is always better! haha


----------



## CGM Inc.

Not much as it appears to me. We aim for early AM and see what happens


----------



## Urban_Plowboy

Pristine PM ltd;1205504 said:


> Look at the EC Radar, showing something a little different to the west of us.


Yes, seems to have magically appeared in the past 10 minutes. I stand corrected. 
Dangerous to rely on that fancy TWN interactive radar thingy on their website i guess. Gotta look at everything...


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1205545 said:


> .... maybe treated on roadways is better?


yeah always better when its cold out, works just as fast.


----------



## TLG99

Speaking of radar....

For anyone who uses a blackberry, where can I get an animated rader while out in the truck? The only site I know of that has this is accuweather, and I'm not really a fan of their forecasts.

The King city rader on EC is the most accurate IMO, but I don't believe it works for mobile devices. 

Then again, I am "technologically challenged" so......maybe its just me?? What do you guys use for rader when on the road. (don't have a laptop, maybe I should)


----------



## Urban_Plowboy

Only thing i know of that stops Lake Effect is moving the hell away from the Great Lakes 

We put down so much salt on our site the past couple days you could write your name in it. I'll bet nothing sticks if it stays this temp. :whistling:


----------



## PlatinumService

when the internet went down i got the wife to get an Iphone, i use the EC radar on that all the time. its deffinately a must have once you try it. Im getting an Iphone when my contract is up. they are worth every penny for snowplowers.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, I wish bb had something that showed radar well.

I just heard it was spitting downtown... that can't be good.


----------



## Urban_Plowboy

TLG99;1205606 said:


> Speaking of radar....
> 
> For anyone who uses a blackberry, where can I get an animated rader while out in the truck? The only site I know of that has this is accuweather, and I'm not really a fan of their forecasts.
> 
> The King city rader on EC is the most accurate IMO, but I don't believe it works for mobile devices.
> 
> Then again, I am "technologically challenged" so......maybe its just me?? What do you guys use for rader when on the road. (don't have a laptop, maybe I should)


I was JUST going to ask that question too lol ! TWN's blackberry app NEEDS animated radar STAT!  I like the ability to zoom out for the big picture, King City/Exeter alone is too claustrophobic for me.


----------



## TLG99

Accuweather does have an animated rader, and that is what I currently use. Their forecasts are terrible though, so I never feel confidant using their rader. 

However, when I do compare it to the EC rader when at home, there is not too much of a difference, so I guess something is better than nothing.


----------



## Urban_Plowboy

Thx, downloading now...


----------



## Urban_Plowboy

that's funny, i can't get it to animate for me. I got the 'Accu' Weather bb app.


----------



## CGM Inc.

roads are turning white out here


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1205616 said:


> yeah, I wish bb had something that showed radar well.
> 
> I just heard it was spitting downtown... that can't be good.


Jon you want the radar on your phone or you want to make it move. I have the EC radar on my BB just can't make it move.


----------



## CGM Inc.

first city salter is out on the road


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm heading out at 10 for salt. 

Chad, I phoned bluewater trailers for you. They said for a 22 ft 14000lb tilt with the hydraulic scisscor lift (I think thats the way to go personally, up and down hydraulic is pretty straight forward and if it ever doesn't work you can just push the relief button and it becomes gravity anyway). He says its a 10" channel frame and that you can customize things like upgraded lights and/or decking and/or crossmember spacing etc... but the base price is $6900 and even with changes it shouldn't be much different. 

Give him a call, worst case you don't like what he's got. I found him super easy to deal with. Mitch at bluewater trailers 519 786 6857.


----------



## TLG99

Urban_Plowboy;1205700 said:


> that's funny, i can't get it to animate for me. I got the 'Accu' Weather bb app.


I did not download an app for accuweather. I just went to their site (accuweather.com) and selected my location, selected "rader & maps" and then scrolled down and selected "animate".

It works fine, I just worry about it's accuracy,....but I guess it can't be that far off.


----------



## Urban_Plowboy

TLG99;1205785 said:


> I did not download an app for accuweather. I just went to their site


ahhh that explains it Thumbs Up i'll try it thx


----------



## Triple L

U know u got a full jagg of salt on when your first natural instinct after climbing in the truck is to tilt the seat forward HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Looks like it's passed us now.

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USNY0124&animate=true


----------



## GMC Driver

It should be clearing out in about an hour - trucks are leaving the yard now. Should be a nice easy push - not quite 5cm, but not going to drop double the salt to burn it off. Temps are supposed to drop in the next 24 hours, so a scrape is in order.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1206047 said:


> U know u got a full jagg of salt on when your first natural instinct after climbing in the truck is to tilt the seat forward HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Or thought you were looking through the sun roof cause all you see is sky..............Lol.



PlatinumService;1205016 said:


> yeah that sounds like a good option... depending on how things go i really like the route Mr.Markus took and would be looking into that for my SRW. it would look good on your truck as well and the functionality would be mint. 2 ton of screening in the back and an enclosed trailer with all the tools and tampers and saws locked up on the truck is a perfect set up


I wouldn't copy anything he does, he sounds like a hick.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

cet;1205766 said:


> Jon you want the radar on your phone or you want to make it move. I have the EC radar on my BB just can't make it move.


You know what an animated guy I am!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

we did a double salt... thought I could get away with just one...


----------



## Alpha Property

not enough to plow in niagara, just got in from a nice 2 hour drive with nothing to do lol... man i wish i had a salter and more parking lots


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Wasn't much down at all for us (barely 2cm), just a normal salt run. Think I heard sun is coming out today so that will make sure to clear everything even if the temps drop lower then we like before the salt works it magic fully.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1205766 said:


> Jon you want the radar on your phone or you want to make it move. I have the EC radar on my BB just can't make it move.


Mine moves and I didn't download anything special. Things are all black now. Kind of wished we had of scraped.


----------



## CGM Inc.

a bunch of Guys where plowing around here.....not sure what so! Barely 2cm on the ground.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*heading out now........ the plaza and mall trucks just came out, city trucks still no where in sight, roads are a mess, been snowing here over 12 hours straight! About 4 cm down here so now the work begins,Hope everyone has a great day, i gotta go get my timmys!payup *_


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

xll_VIPER_llx;1206139 said:


> _*heading out now........ the plaza and mall trucks just came out, city trucks still no where in sight, roads are a mess, been snowing here over 12 hours straight! About 4 cm down here so now the work begins,Hope everyone has a great day, i gotta go get my timmys!payup *_


_*its still snowing like gangbusters here too and seems the wind has picked up? E.c. dont know what they talking about either, everything they broadcasted for here wrong as usual! *_


----------



## PlatinumService

Around 2 cm here just a salt run. -9 but the main roads were already getting black when i left site.. a little sun will take care of the rest.


We just got updated to snow squalls.... this could be interesting. EC radar showing something headed right for us.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1205777 said:


> I'm heading out at 10 for salt.
> 
> Chad, I phoned bluewater trailers for you. They said for a 22 ft 14000lb tilt with the hydraulic scisscor lift (I think thats the way to go personally, up and down hydraulic is pretty straight forward and if it ever doesn't work you can just push the relief button and it becomes gravity anyway). He says its a 10" channel frame and that you can customize things like upgraded lights and/or decking and/or crossmember spacing etc... but the base price is $6900 and even with changes it shouldn't be much different.
> 
> Give him a call, worst case you don't like what he's got. I found him super easy to deal with. Mitch at bluewater trailers 519 786 6857.


Thanks man, you didn't have to do that... Something seems wrong with that price... I don't think its a deckover... I'll call them tho... Thanks

I just checked, for a deckover 102X26' its exactly $9000 for a base model... I'm much further ahead buying in the states!


----------



## cet

PlatinumService;1206150 said:


> Around 2 cm here just a salt run. -9 but the main roads were already getting black when i left site.. a little sun will take care of the rest.
> 
> We just got updated to snow squalls.... this could be interesting. EC radar showing something headed right for us.


Where are you looking to see squalls? Even Barrie doesn't have squalls posted.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1206251 said:


> Where are you looking to see squalls? Even Barrie doesn't have squalls posted.


TWN has 1-3 cm this morning and higher in snow squall areas. LOL just looked at TWN again and they have nothing now LOL. it hasnt stopped flurying all morning here and EC radar shows more on the way


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Cedar Grounds;1206125 said:


> a bunch of Guys where plowing around here.....not sure what so! Barely 2cm on the ground.


Same.. I was killing myself laughing when it took all the snow on a plaza to fill one snow pusher.


----------



## PlatinumService

got about an inch since i salted this morning i got a call i have to go open things up now


----------



## musclecarboy

Salted and everything looks slushy and still snowing. It looks like it will need another app


----------



## DeVries

Bruce'sEx;1206260 said:


> Same.. I was killing myself laughing when it took all the snow on a plaza to fill one snow pusher.


It was the same here, not sure but maybe these guy's haven't pushed enough snow yet other than that they must be on a per push basis.

Temps are starting to fall.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

musclecarboy;1206274 said:


> Salted and everything looks slushy and still snowing. It looks like it will need another app


Is your truck in the shop? I can do it but there's a salt shortage now so its more expensive...


----------



## DeVries

R.G.PEEL;1206286 said:


> I can do it but there's a salt shortage now so its more expensive...


Is this confirmed that there is a shortage or just speculation.


----------



## schrader

Wind come out of no where here, squalls are set up and the temps are falling. Only about a cm here but the wind if drifting everything, hope the squalls stay towards Barrie.


----------



## rooferdave

I have a question...if you knock out an as***e who desperately needs it at work, is it gonna get me fired??? (might be looking for work real soon...)


----------



## musclecarboy

rooferdave;1206324 said:


> I have a question...if you knock out an as***e who desperately needs it at work, is it gonna get me fired??? (might be looking for work real soon...)


That comment is a tease. If you own the company you can never get fired. Arrested maybe, not fired


----------



## RAZOR

schrader;1206307 said:


> Wind come out of no where here, squalls are set up and the temps are falling. Only about a cm here but the wind if drifting everything, hope the squalls stay towards Barrie.


That's funny I was hoping the squalls would move off towards Collingwood. lol


----------



## schrader

RAZOR;1206338 said:


> That's funny I was hoping the squalls would move off towards Collingwood. lol


We have had more than or share in December, now it is your turn (I hope)


----------



## rooferdave

musclecarboy;1206330 said:


> That comment is a tease. If you own the company you can never get fired. Arrested maybe, not fired


no no, remember I have 7 of my own sites that take no time with 3 trucks, I also do a ton of work hourly for another firm or else we are home in under 2 hrs.

If I coulda found the guy this morn, he would have looked like a jigsaw puzzle with a couple of pieces gone (hmm where have I heard that b4 lol)


----------



## musclecarboy

I busted up GM care a little and the guy said the best they can do is offer me an additional few grand off the price of a new truck, over and above what I negotiate with the dealer. I would get a $73k LTZ dually for about $56k (based on them offering me $2500 extra rebate). Its tempting but I know I don't need a new truck.


----------



## mikegooseman

Started scraping and salting at 4 am... I only scrapped my retail properties, and then I layed the rock to it, the sun came out for 2 hours and that got rid of most of it....it has gotten windy as hell ! but the salt is doing well with its partner mr.sun ...lol And as for tonight do a general check for snow drifts and maybe a little spot salting.. Good luck boys be safe and have fun.


----------



## JD Dave

I still wish I had of called the guys in and scraped, you guys could laugh all you want. I could have plowed cheaper then the amount of salt I used. Oh well.


So I was looking at our new salt truck today and to my complete pleasure I noticed that the complete box minus the tailgate is stainless. Did that ever put a smile on my face. I also didn't know untill after I bought the truck that Freighliner has an aluminum cab. Nice to have good surprises once in a while.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1206451 said:


> I still wish I had of called the guys in and scraped, you guys could laugh all you want. I could have plowed cheaper then the amount of salt I used. Oh well.
> 
> So I was looking at our new salt truck today and to my complete pleasure I noticed that the complete box minus the tailgate is stainless. Did that ever put a smile on my face. I also didn't know untill after I bought the truck that Freighliner has an aluminum cab. Nice to have good surprises once in a while.


I agree. I did a double app and it would have burned $40 of diesel but I used $350 in salt.

They painted the stainless green? Grind that off and polish it up.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1206455 said:


> I agree. I did a double app and it would have burned $40 of diesel but I used $350 in salt.
> 
> They painted the stainless green? Grind that off and polish it up.


The thought is crossing my mind but damn that's alot of work.


----------



## martyman

I went and plowed some of my estate homes...then went home. I need to make another bucket ruler measuring tool for every snow fall...

This guy had a bad day

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/dailybrew/epic-snowplow-fail-20110120-114550-567.html


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1206432 said:


> I busted up GM care a little and the guy said the best they can do is offer me an additional few grand off the price of a new truck, over and above what I negotiate with the dealer. I would get a $73k LTZ dually for about $56k (based on them offering me $2500 extra rebate). Its tempting but I know I don't need a new truck.


What did they offer you on trade? Your trucks 8 yrs old... You might be able to milk 2 more years out of it and then its nickle and dime...


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Lots of blowing, and even new snow happening all day here. Salts holding up for the most part, a few places are now slush covered and not bare pavement. looks like a another run tonight + scrap a couple lots and check for drifts.


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1206565 said:


> What did they offer you on trade? Your trucks 8 yrs old... You might be able to milk 2 more years out of it and then its nickle and dime...


7,000 as is. LOL. The price above is before any trade


----------



## CGM Inc.

Sun is doing a wonderful job on the lots 
Not that they really needed much work, you guys must have gotten a lot more snow vs us!
No way that scraping was needed here!


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;1206451 said:


> I still wish I had of called the guys in and scraped, you guys could laugh all you want. I could have plowed cheaper then the amount of salt I used. Oh well.





Cedar Grounds;1206581 said:


> Sun is doing a wonderful job on the lots
> Not that they really needed much work, you guys must have gotten a lot more snow vs us!
> No way that scraping was needed here!


We had about 3-4cm, we scraped and salted. I'm really glad we went that route, because stuff looks pretty good now - it may have cost me in labour, but with the way temps are dropping, I wasn't going to risk it. Now we're in good shape, no worries...

... now for the wind to die down. Everything on the roof is landing on the lot, and of course its Dollar Days at No Frills, so the place is a zoo. I haven't hand shovelled that much in a long time! The secret blend of treated salt is holding it black and wet now!

Off to clear a sidewalk for the first time this year - the city installed a walkway in front of the property late fall, and are now infroming the property owner he's responsible to clear it. I guess had I known, we could have been doing it all the long - oh well, another extra I guess.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1206451 said:


> So I was looking at our new salt truck today and to my complete pleasure I noticed that the complete box minus the tailgate is stainless. Did that ever put a smile on my face. I also didn't know untill after I bought the truck that Freighliner has an aluminum cab. Nice to have good surprises once in a while.


If you ever want to go half's on a lottery ticket let me know, I will even pay for it.Thumbs Up


----------



## cet

Tom is that 56K a cash price. For 60K at your age I would go find 2 more 20K trucks and keep yours. New trucks are for old guys like Dave that use them to pick up coffee for the guys.  When you wipe out the fenders of a 2011 it really hurts.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1206620 said:


> If you ever want to go half's on a lottery ticket let me know, I will even pay for it.Thumbs Up


I'll buy the encore


----------



## Triple L

cet;1206632 said:


> Tom is that 56K a cash price. For 60K at your age I would go find 2 more 20K trucks and keep yours. New trucks are for old guys like Dave that use them to pick up coffee for the guys.  When you wipe out the fenders of a 2011 it really hurts.


I'd agree to a point... But in my short time I've never once looked back at buying a new truck and wishing I didnt...


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1206632 said:


> Tom is that 56K a cash price. For 60K at your age I would go find 2 more 20K trucks and keep yours. New trucks are for old guys like Dave that use them to pick up coffee for the guys.  When you wipe out the fenders of a 2011 it really hurts.


$56k cash price. I agree, F that I'm not buying new just yet. I really like the aluminum bed idea, I'm doing some research. I'm not quite sure about the ebay ones. Check out the pic, I like that one.


----------



## cet

Triple L;1206636 said:


> I'd agree to a point... But in my short time I've never once looked back at buying a new truck and wishing I didnt...


I agree also but I have Dave's old 98, another 98 I bought in Ohio, the 07 3500 Dump I bought in Ohio and my 6500 2001 with a 3126 Cat that I bought in Ohio. I have 60K in those 4 trucks and then I had to buy the salter and hydraulics for the 6500, 15K and the Western V for the 07, $5200. Care to guess what they gross in a year. payup

Big difference for me. I've been in this business since before Tom was born.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1206638 said:


> $56k cash price. I agree, F that I'm not buying new just yet. I really like the aluminum bed idea, I'm doing some research. I'm not quite sure about the ebay ones. Check out the pic, I like that one.


Whats the retail on one of those Tom? Also the dry weight? That looks pretty slick!

I was on truckcrafts site a little while back and was looking at some of thier heavier dump bodies... I couldnt belive the an aluminum one weight 1850 lbs!


----------



## PlatinumService

had to go back out and scrape today after my salt run, with extra precip and the drifting the salt didnt do much after i left this morning. site is in really good shape now for colder temps.

Just took delivery of 20 tons of thawrox. lets hope it works as good on my site as it does on Mr. Markus' site.Thumbs Up


----------



## musclecarboy

PlatinumService;1206642 said:


> had to go back out and scrape today after my salt run, with extra precip and the drifting the salt didnt do much after i left this morning. site is in really good shape now for colder temps.
> 
> Just took delivery of 20 tons of thawrox. lets hope it works as good on my site as it does on Mr. Markus' site.Thumbs Up


What did you pay per ton


----------



## Triple L

cet;1206640 said:


> I agree also but I have Dave's old 98, another 98 I bought in Ohio, the 07 3500 Dump I bought in Ohio and my 6500 2001 with a 3126 Cat that I bought in Ohio. I have 60K in those 4 trucks and then I had to buy the salter and hydraulics for the 6500, 15K and the Western V for the 07, $5200. Care to guess what they gross in a year. payup
> 
> Big difference for me. I've been in this business since before Tom was born.


I know exactly what your saying Chris! Kinda what I was explaing about my 04... Buy it for cheap, run it for a couple years and then unload it before it hits 10 years old for 2-3 grand less then you paid and start fresh... IMO most profitable way you could do business...

Just the only problem, I dont really give a crap about too much other stuff but I gotta have a nice truck ... Not saying those old ones still arnt somewhat nice, but you know what i'm saying...


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1206641 said:


> Whats the retail on one of those Tom? Also the dry weight? That looks pretty slick!
> 
> I was on truckcrafts site a little while back and was looking at some of thier heavier dump bodies... I couldnt belive the an aluminum one weight 1850 lbs!


1/2 the reason I would buy a new truck is because I don't have a nice car to drive around (nor do I want one) so I spend the money to get fancy features so its comfy. Good thing I have all those features already so I'm not worried. 210k on a 04 duramax= years of life leftThumbs Up

That body is around $5k I think with LED lights and the smooth stainless sides & toolbox. I need to get a quote for dumping model, I know its going to be big $$. If I'm going to do it, I'm going to do it right. Cheapest quote for new bed sides painted was $3600.


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1206638 said:


> $56k cash price. I agree, F that I'm not buying new just yet. I really like the aluminum bed idea, I'm doing some research. I'm not quite sure about the ebay ones. Check out the pic, I like that one.


tom if you dump body you can throw a replacement tailgate salter on it and get bulk...no more shoveling into the pro flow... just tilt and spread... within the confines of your comfy leather seats lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

We got about 3 inches here, just kept coming fine and dense and then some severe wind that drifted the hell out of it and stuck it to the salt,2 pushes and 2 salts $$$$$$ not bad for a day. Probably be back out tonight for drifts again.

I've always found a way to pay for my toys new, I'm a sucker for knowing where it's been.


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1206644 said:


> What did you pay per ton


pm me for that info.


----------



## cet

Tom if your truck was newer I would say go to Eloquip all day long. A guy I know has one on a 99 Ford. Has had a V box salter since new. It still looks perfect. If you are going to put money into your truck and keep it then get a price from them, if not find something functional and go with it. 95% of the boxes I see have dents in them and that would piss me off if I had an Eloquip.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1206653 said:


> Tom if your truck was newer I would say go to Eloquip all day long. A guy I know has one on a 99 Ford. Has had a V box salter since new. It still looks perfect. If you are going to put money into your truck and keep it then get a price from them, if not find something functional and go with it. 95% of the boxes I see have dents in them and that would piss me off if I had an Eloquip.


He's selling it I think. I'm pretty sure I saw it on Industrial Parkway. (As long as we're talking about mastercut)

I do plan to keep this truck. I plan to fix a bunch of stupid things like seat rip, front end (replace it all with EXAXT kit), stereo upgrade, etc. At that point, I will have the exact truck I need and there's absolutely no reason to get a brand new one.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1206653 said:


> Tom if your truck was newer I would say go to Eloquip all day long. A guy I know has one on a 99 Ford. Has had a V box salter since new. It still looks perfect. If you are going to put money into your truck and keep it then get a price from them, if not find something functional and go with it. 95% of the boxes I see have dents in them and that would piss me off if I had an Eloquip.


Yeah i agree have a beautiful eloquip and have a knucklehead employee bang and bend it.... not a chance.

Talk to Jon's truck body guy.. Voth i think he said it was, maybe they have something up your alley in a decent price range


----------



## cet

PlatinumService;1206652 said:


> pm me for that info.


Send me that price also. I might be able to get a similar salt for you from Salt Depot. I got some earlier this year for someone for $99/tonne to my shop.

I put 100 tonne of white salt in the shed Wed. Normally when I do that it doesn't snow for weeks. I guess it didn't work this time.

Chad I know what your saying, that's why I have my 09. I actually need to thank Tom for pushing me to the new truck. I was looking used when he told me how much they were discounting new one's.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1206660 said:


> He's selling it I think. I'm pretty sure I saw it on Industrial Parkway. (As long as we're talking about mastercut)


Your right. Bare bones truck, salted for 11 years and he wants $22,900. Going to sit there for a while I think.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1206662 said:


> Send me that price also. I might be able to get a similar salt for you from Salt Depot. I got some earlier this year for someone for $99/tonne to my shop.
> 
> I put 100 tonne of white salt in the shed Wed. Normally when I do that it doesn't snow for weeks. I guess it didn't work this time.
> 
> Chad I know what your saying, that's why I have my 09. I actually need to thank Tom for pushing me to the new truck. I was looking used when he told me how much they were discounting new one's.


You bought at the exact crappiest time in GM's company history so you scored a super deal. I also got the truck I wanted and we're all happy. Gotta love Plow Site.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1206669 said:


> You bought at the exact crappiest time in GM's company history so you scored a super deal. I also got the truck I wanted and we're all happy. Gotta love Plow Site.


Plowsite is great as long as I stay out of the for sale section.


----------



## cet

Well at least my snow squall warning has ended.Thumbs Up


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1206686 said:


> Well at least my snow squall warning has ended.Thumbs Up


I knew there was a snow squall warning LOL i saw it this morning then you asked where i saw it and i though i was going crazy... im glad you guys got a "warning"so i didnt look like a complete ******.


----------



## cet

I didn't see the warning until 11. Haven't had a snowflake since. Were going to push all the Catholic Schools tonight and the boys are going to be pissed because there is like 3 cm. Not sure what else to do at -20.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1206693 said:


> I didn't see the warning until 11. Haven't had a snowflake since. Were going to push all the Catholic Schools tonight and the boys are going to be pissed because there is like 3 cm. Not sure what else to do at -20.


Thawrox?:laughing:


----------



## cet

Were talking Pickle Mix.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1206704 said:


> Were talking Pickle Mix.


well yeah the boys will have to suck it up in this case.


----------



## RAZOR

I was just watching CP24 and saw some footage from a guy with a dashboard camera who caught a transport truck coming over the guardrail towards him. I think it was on the 401 or QEW. I'm amazed nobody was killed.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

http://www.vothtruckbodies.com

just realized that is one of my trucks in the flyer section!


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1206632 said:


> Tom is that 56K a cash price. For 60K at your age I would go find 2 more 20K trucks and keep yours. New trucks are for old guys like Dave that use them to pick up coffee for the guys.  When you wipe out the fenders of a 2011 it really hurts.


I was going to share 649 with you but nt after that comment.


----------



## CGM Inc.

couple drifts to clean up but that is it for us.


----------



## Ukisuperstar

RAZOR;1206826 said:


> I was just watching CP24 and saw some footage from a guy with a dashboard camera who caught a transport truck coming over the guardrail towards him. I think it was on the 401 or QEW. I'm amazed nobody was killed.







401 near Guelph


----------



## JD Dave

Ukisuperstar;1206894 said:


> 401 near Guelph


Damn everyone was so lucky.


----------



## blowerman

Just when things quite down, I can find Dave on the Canadian weather post.
BTW, can I change my sima jacket that I won't wear (I know you offered) for a hooded sweatshirt with your farm logo?


----------



## JD Dave

blowerman;1206915 said:


> Just when things quite down, I can find Dave on the Canadian weather post.
> BTW, can I change my sima jacket that I won't wear (I know you offered) for a hooded sweatshirt with your farm logo?


I don't have any logo's or hoodies but I can get you a Sima one if you really want.


----------



## Neige

If only you would have used me as a reference you could have had, one of these.


----------



## ff1221

Pristine PM ltd;1206829 said:


> http://www.vothtruckbodies.com
> 
> just realized that is one of my trucks in the flyer section!


Bought a Voth insert 2 years ago, best built insert I could find, and the best price.

6" here to start the morning this morning, little surprising, but typical day here on the lakeshore, wind picked up and they closed every route out of here, typical day in Bruce County. They are calling for 12cm overnight, we'll see how the squall lines set up.


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;1206972 said:


> If only you would have used me as a reference you could have had, one of these.


At least you made me laugh out loud Paul.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

ff1221;1206976 said:


> Bought a Voth insert 2 years ago, best built insert I could find, and the best price.
> 
> 6" here to start the morning this morning, little surprising, but typical day here on the lakeshore, wind picked up and they closed every route out of here, typical day in Bruce County. They are calling for 12cm overnight, we'll see how the squall lines set up.


I covered for one of my guys the other night, and man did I miss the double pistons. We have 4 different progressions of his dump inserts. He is great at taking feedback and making it work for us better.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1206978 said:


> At least you made me laugh out loud Paul.


LOL I'd send him my dirty shop shirt, and pull a new one out of the box for myself.


----------



## ff1221

Quiet and clear here this morning, hardly a flake of snow in the sky and nothing in the lots. Looks like the next week is supposed to be nice with out any events, but I think I'll play it day by day.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

damn it's cold out there. Just got in from touching up and my bed has never felt warmer! Well, except for when I was 2!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1207422 said:


> damn it's cold out there. Just got in from touching up and my bed has never felt warmer! Well, except for when I was 2!


It's the same bed isn't it? LOL


----------



## ff1221

TWN sucks big time, in 2 hours their forecast for the week has taken a complete 180, wonder what it will be by this afternoon, might as well quit looking at the forecast and look out the window, at least you'll know what it's doing!:realmad:


----------



## PlatinumService

ff1221;1207495 said:


> TWN sucks big time, in 2 hours their forecast for the week has taken a complete 180, wonder what it will be by this afternoon, might as well quit looking at the forecast and look out the window, at least you'll know what it's doing!:realmad:


X2..... They have absolutely no clue. might as well keep an eye on the radar and make your own forcast. i was excited to see all the sun in the forcast this week. I wont be getting my hopes up, ill just take it day by day.

oh and its a steady flurry here right now.


----------



## Neige

Well I just got this from the Brett Anderson blog.
A heads up: potential exists for a major Eastern storm in the late-Tuesday-through-late-Wednesday time period next week. Computer models are gradually getting better consensus. This storm looks like a change to rain along the coast. If anything, I would expect the models to trend a little more west with the track over the next few days, which would put eastern Ontario in the snow threat. Could be a sizeable snowstorm from the eastern Great Lakes and Appalachians through Quebec. Will keep you posted.
TWN is alraedy calling for 15-20cm for us.


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;1207549 said:


> Well I just got this from the Brett Anderson blog.
> A heads up: potential exists for a major Eastern storm in the late-Tuesday-through-late-Wednesday time period next week. Computer models are gradually getting better consensus. This storm looks like a change to rain along the coast. If anything, I would expect the models to trend a little more west with the track over the next few days, which would put eastern Ontario in the snow threat. Could be a sizeable snowstorm from the eastern Great Lakes and Appalachians through Quebec. Will keep you posted.
> TWN is alraedy calling for 15-20cm for us.


I don't even bother looking at Accu weather anymore, most times they are so out to lunch it's funny. I'd rather have one large storm then all of these day time little ones which use up alot of salt.


----------



## Neige

JD Dave;1207552 said:


> I don't even bother looking at Accu weather anymore, most times they are so out to lunch it's funny. I'd rather have one large storm then all of these day time little ones which use up alot of salt.


I so agree about some large storms, get 30cm in 24 hrs, and then be done with it for a few weeks. Then you feel like you have accomplished something.


----------



## cet

Last night the 3:30 forecast on EC was cold and clear for the night. We only plowed our Catholic Schools but we all went early. I left at 7 and got home at 10. Checked the forecast again to find out EC updated it to 70% chance of flurries. We didn't get a single flake but they managed to ruin a good nights sleep.


----------



## Neige

cet;1207573 said:


> Last night the 3:30 forecast on EC was cold and clear for the night. We only plowed our Catholic Schools but we all went early. I left at 7 and got home at 10. Checked the forecast again to find out EC updated it to 70% chance of flurries. We didn't get a single flake but they managed to ruin a good nights sleep.


Oh the many ruined nights of sleep because of some forecast with snow. Till the one time they forecast nothing and you wake up to 2 inches of snow. :realmad:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1206640 said:


> I agree also but I have Dave's old 98, another 98 I bought in Ohio, the 07 3500 Dump I bought in Ohio and my 6500 2001 with a 3126 Cat that I bought in Ohio. I have 60K in those 4 trucks and then I had to buy the salter and hydraulics for the 6500, 15K and the Western V for the 07, $5200. Care to guess what they gross in a year. payup
> 
> Big difference for me. I've been in this business since before Tom was born.


they make you a new truck every year. when I grow up I want to be like you.. minus the gm/deere skid steer part. I like the way you do things.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Anyone have a good strategy for tonight? 1 maybe 2 cm at friged temperatures....
Salt AM and hope that the sun will warm up and burn off the snow.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1207598 said:


> they make you a new truck every year. when I grow up I want to be like you.. minus the gm/deere skid steer part. I like the way you do things.


He doesn't want the Deere skid steer either.


----------



## cet

You can't win every time. I really think it needs to be run more. When warm it runs like a champ. Tons of power.

If I knew it wouldn't get stolen I would start it to load the first salt truck and leaving it running until we were done with it for the night. On second thought maybe that's a good idea.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

2 to 4cms they called for. we got 12cms.

we will be hauling snow out of small places after 9pm tonight to make room for sat nights snow here. payup

just have to find out where I stuck my sideboards for the dump trailer. All the sites I haul from are 6 to 8 blocks away from my yard where we dump. 




plowed 10cms of snow at 1.2 acres (3 main lots all square/rectangle roads connecting them. all snow to end and side of each lot)
with the ebling 16ft and a western 8ft6 v in 50mins. 

very impressed with the way the ebling windrowed the snow wesport


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1207621 said:


> You can't win every time. I really think it needs to be run more. When warm it runs like a champ. Tons of power.
> 
> If I knew it wouldn't get stolen I would start it to load the first salt truck and leaving it running until we were done with it for the night. On second thought maybe that's a good idea.


lock the front door? or 
get a "the club" and lock it across the front door!


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;1207600 said:


> Anyone have a good strategy for tonight? 1 maybe 2 cm at friged temperatures....
> Salt AM and hope that the sun will warm up and burn off the snow.


2cm at these temps would require a lot of salt I think. I would push 2cm. The guys don't like it but that's life. It's supposed to be even colder Sunday night so if you don't get it out it will refreeze for sure.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1207627 said:


> 2cm at these temps would require a lot of salt I think. I would push 2cm. The guys don't like it but that's life. It's supposed to be even colder Sunday night so if you don't get it out it will refreeze for sure.


That's what I kind of was thinking when we get 2cm or a bit more. Just to cold to snow if you ask me but we will see.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Calling for 1-3, and if it comes at these temps including Sunday's expected temperatures we will likely have to push before salting, just so it will work.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

wednesday looks like a 5 to 10cms. so with the weather network exchange rate that could be 7.5 to 15cms? or maybe it will just be inches instead of cms.


----------



## A Man

MIDTOWNPC;1207622 said:


> 2 to 4cms they called for. we got 12cms.
> 
> we will be hauling snow out of small places after 9pm tonight to make room for sat nights snow here. payup
> 
> just have to find out where I stuck my sideboards for the dump trailer. All the sites I haul from are 6 to 8 blocks away from my yard where we dump.
> 
> plowed 10cms of snow at 1.2 acres (3 main lots all square/rectangle roads connecting them. all snow to end and side of each lot)
> with the ebling 16ft and a western 8ft6 v in 50mins.
> 
> very impressed with the way the ebling windrowed the snow wesport


Those are some quick plowing times, great to hear you are happy with the ebling, just curious though, I've owned a ebling for 3 years, how do you make it windrow?


----------



## Triple L

A Man;1207650 said:


> Those are some quick plowing times, great to hear you are happy with the ebling, just curious though, I've owned a ebling for 3 years, how do you make it windrow?


Adam are you serious... Have the 1 wing wide open and the other one 70% closed.... Works awesome, No spill off nothing... Thats how I plow the majorty of my stuff LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

A Man;1207650 said:


> Those are some quick plowing times, great to hear you are happy with the ebling, just curious though, I've owned a ebling for 3 years, how do you make it windrow?


open the one wing like / and the other wing ---- blade looks like --- ------ /

do 2 passes on the edge of the lot, then back into the corner and drive from the corner on a bit of an arch to the other corner. I used my front blade on all the passes also. the curve your are slightly turning spills the snow out quite well. every so often skip a few passes to lighten your winrow and then go back to your original windrow. when the middle is to the final desitnation you will have to do a few passes at the starting position and end of the lot to push perpendicular to the way you had the window. If the snow is heavier you can punch out some passes in the middle of your windows to lighten the load.

I attached a drawing.. after a few passes you can actually start just doing "laps" rather then backing up and thats when your really makin time.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1207665 said:


> Adam are you serious... Have the 1 wing wide open and the other one 70% closed.... Works awesome, No spill off nothing... Thats how I plow the majorty of my stuff LOL


I do like a 45 degree angle on the one. front V blade in a dog leg.

I would love to swap out the V for the wideout I have and I bet the 10ft vs 8ft6 would and the fact the wing throws the snow would make even better time.

the last few passes of the windrow I did with the front only, but you are no longer backing up just running laps around the lot.
the 1.2 acres is 3 lots and lanes connecting them all. the snow was not extremly fluffy but you couldnt make a snow ball either.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

sorry for the post whoring here but.. when I say laps... I mean more of almost a figure 8 rather then doing nascar laps so im my picture I start at x and end at x but im plowing both ways majority of the time thats why you get two large piles at each destination along with the windrow. the wings are just flapping like a pinball table when you turn around

the red is the path of the truck.. says color blind dean

fwi no time to drink coffee. 



get it?


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1207665 said:


> Adam are you serious... Have the 1 wing wide open and the other one 70% closed.... Works awesome, No spill off nothing... Thats how I plow the majorty of my stuff LOL


Chad being 22 again. LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I wish I'd had someone to video tape us one of the days that tom came to help out the guys I broker for. We lined up the two duallies like the highway plows do and went started windrowing, at the end of the passes we were just lifting our blades and circling back around. The lot is about 500 ft long so to back up takes a long time. drive 60 km/hr back to the start and go again. That lot didn't know what hit it! I'm allowed 4 hours for that lot with 1 truck (I get it done way shorter) but with the two we were finished in an hour.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1207716 said:


> I wish I'd had someone to video tape us one of the days that tom came to help out the guys I broker for. We lined up the two duallies like the highway plows do and went started windrowing, at the end of the passes we were just lifting our blades and circling back around. The lot is about 500 ft long so to back up takes a long time. drive 60 km/hr back to the start and go again. That lot didn't know what hit it! I'm allowed 4 hours for that lot with 1 truck (I get it done way shorter) but with the two we were finished in an hour.


So do you get paid for 4 hours? I'd really prefer if none of my equipment went 60 km/hr in a parking lot.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JD Dave;1207719 said:


> So do you get paid for 4 hours? I'd really prefer if none of my equipment went 60 km/hr in a parking lot.


Forwards on fresh asphalt. We both own the trucks we wouldn't abuse. Don't get paid 4 hours but get to go hang at timmies without hassle from supervisors.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1207719 said:


> So do you get paid for 4 hours? I'd really prefer if none of my equipment went 60 km/hr in a parking lot.


That's probably whey the 2 trucks I sent you pictures of looked the way they did......going fast....couldn't stop......booooom! But all in a safe controlled manor.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1207723 said:


> Forwards on fresh asphalt. We both own the trucks we wouldn't abuse. Don't get paid 4 hours but get to go hang at timmies without hassle from supervisors.


Going 60km/hr in a parking lot is just plain crazy, I know you guys own your trucks but I could careless. One little mistake and you hit something and that will be called abuse. I just can't figure out why you'd go balls out when your subbing. I know Tims is a cool place to hang out but not that cool. This is the main reason we really think hard at who we have work together, we always put a young guy with an old guy. 2 young guy always get into the Fast and Furious thing and nothing good comes out of it.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1207719 said:


> So do you get paid for 4 hours? I'd really prefer if none of my equipment went 60 km/hr in a parking lot.


I don't remember the 60k part! LOL maybe 40. It was a big place but not that big. Any speeding was on the loop back, not plowing. This place was totally wide open. 23 truck doors and room across the lot for trailers. The lot was empty because the place was just built and they're working inside now. That's by far the easiest place I have ever plowed, normally its a 15' wide roadway with cars on both sides


----------



## A Man

Thanks for the explanation guys, I've tried that, but I find unless there a lot of snow the time it takes to clean up the snow left with the ebling is offset by simply just windrowing noromally. In the senario you've drawn my experience is that is more efficient to simply put the V plow in the scoop position, ebling wings at 45 degree's and plow all the snow to the end since in that senario you are moving the most possible snow.

To each there own I guess, I'm only 29 so I don't know much yet anyway


----------



## JD Dave

Just saw 3 Blue Jays outside my window. What a beautifull bird.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

A Man;1207760 said:


> Thanks for the explanation guys, I've tried that, but I find unless there a lot of snow the time it takes to clean up the snow left with the ebling is offset by simply just windrowing noromally. In the senario you've drawn my experience is that is more efficient to simply put the V plow in the scoop position, ebling wings at 45 degree's and plow all the snow to the end since in that senario you are moving the most possible snow.
> 
> To each there own I guess, I'm only 29 so I don't know much yet anyway


ok this might be the factor here that I missed. This lot is a gravel/crushed ashphalt lot, we sand it after. Its almost always got a hardpack on it. So this is not like the paved lot of my plaza where its scrapped bare. the ebling isnt leaving anything behind... and I couldnt see you scouping this lot because of its size.. you would make it half way

if we get a snowfall on sat night and I have the time to spare I might try it your way and time it. we are expeciting a similar amount.

cheers to being 29!  I turn 30 in June. we retire at 30 right?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

exactly my point. Slow plowing with blades down, fast return on fresh asphalt 500ft by 500ft. no obstacles, vehicles or anything, just another parkinglot at the end if we didn't get stopped which never happened anyways. actually safer than driving on the highway could spin out completely and there would be nothing there. 

I go balls out when subbing dave because I know what the truck can/can't do and am extrememly gentle on it with regards to plowing bumping etc.... I've posted videos of how slow and gentle the truck drives when pushing. I have no insurance claims and a good driving record to back this up. 

The reason for going quicker even as a sub is that when I get stuff done in less hours than were planned the supervisor changes my routes. Instead of being sent to stupid little laneway jobs where there is broken asphalt, posts, curbs etc.... I get the wide open sites that are too far out of their core to send tractors. Everytime I go out they throw me extra routes which in turn makes my overall shift 50% longer than just my route. I am at the top of their list for who to call when someone else can't keep up with their route. As this season is all hourly that means 50% higher earnings for me. I see guys in tim horton's getting beeped on their mikes to hurry up, its not breaktime, etc... The only calls I get from my supers are to add routes on. 

There's a first for everything, but I've never broken or hit anything with a plow. only problems I've ever had were warranty related and you'll remember seeing a pic of my 3 year old plow and asking if it was new? Not all young guys are reckless punks. I usually work by myself other than that night. The only other guys that work on any of my sites are the shovellers before me and the salters after. I set the cruise between sites, but anywhere that is wide open and safe to do so I go quick on my returns.

I'd love it if I had a contract where the brokers I hired (fully insured themselves) went quicker than expected.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I go pretty quick but I do remind myself that I have 4 grey hairs on my head. I wanted to see how fast I could plow that lot. Its nice to know incase anything happens and it needs to be done asap.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1207795 said:


> exactly my point. Slow plowing with blades down, fast return on fresh asphalt 500ft by 500ft. no obstacles, vehicles or anything, just another parkinglot at the end if we didn't get stopped which never happened anyways. actually safer than driving on the highway could spin out completely and there would be nothing there.
> 
> I go balls out when subbing dave because I know what the truck can/can't do and am extrememly gentle on it with regards to plowing bumping etc.... I've posted videos of how slow and gentle the truck drives when pushing. I have no insurance claims and a good driving record to back this up.
> 
> The reason for going quicker even as a sub is that when I get stuff done in less hours than were planned the supervisor changes my routes. Instead of being sent to stupid little laneway jobs where there is broken asphalt, posts, curbs etc.... I get the wide open sites that are too far out of their core to send tractors. Everytime I go out they throw me extra routes which in turn makes my overall shift 50% longer than just my route. I am at the top of their list for who to call when someone else can't keep up with their route. As this season is all hourly that means 50% higher earnings for me. I see guys in tim horton's getting beeped on their mikes to hurry up, its not breaktime, etc... The only calls I get from my supers are to add routes on.
> 
> There's a first for everything, but I've never broken or hit anything with a plow. only problems I've ever had were warranty related and you'll remember seeing a pic of my 3 year old plow and asking if it was new? Not all young guys are reckless punks. I usually work by myself other than that night. The only other guys that work on any of my sites are the shovellers before me and the salters after. I set the cruise between sites, but anywhere that is wide open and safe to do so I go quick on my returns.
> 
> I'd love it if I had a contract where the brokers I hired (fully insured themselves) went quicker than expected.


I never said all young people were punks, your 25 so your far from being young in my books. When someone tells me they go 60km/hr in a lot it makes me wonder. I'm glad you havn't had any accidents plowing but either have I (touch wood) and I'm 37. Going balls out is a good way to get yourself into trouble you might think different but it's inevitable. You must know what your doing I'm just giving some advice. Best of luck,


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1207817 said:


> I never said all young people were punks, your 25 so your far from being young in my books. When someone tells me they go 60km/hr in a lot it makes me wonder. I'm glad you havn't had any accidents plowing but either have I (touch wood) and I'm 37. Going balls out is a good way to get yourself into trouble you might think different but it's inevitable. You must know what your doing I'm just giving some advice. Best of luck,


ok everyone else please state your age.

dean - 29
grant - 25
chad - 22
dave - 37
adam - 29


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JD Dave;1207817 said:


> I never said all young people were punks, your 25 so your far from being young in my books. When someone tells me they go 60km/hr in a lot it makes me wonder. I'm glad you havn't had any accidents plowing but either have I (touch wood) and I'm 37. Going balls out is a good way to get yourself into trouble you might think different but it's inevitable. You must know what your doing I'm just giving some advice. Best of luck,


Appreciated, I'm on my way to a meeting close to this site. I will snap a picture of where and I think we are all picturing me doing this in a mall parking lot or something it is literally safer than 401.

Thanks for the concern, there's always something to be learned from those who've done it longer. I only argued for the reason of not painting a picture of some young clown smashing around tripping the blade on everything and being an accident waiting to happen. I posted this as there was discussion of plowing patterns and this was an incredibly efficient one.

Ps, I have yet to trip the rev either. Including a road with 2" raised manholes!! That should be an indicator of the way I drive a plow.


----------



## PlatinumService

23 turning 24 in may


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

left a bobcat on a site last night after we stacked some piles. figured we would leave it there and start the next storm there anyways.. went today to move it home beacuse we will have to haul snow tongiht. wont start at all. its really cold. there is antigell in the tank and it glows 3 times and just cranks and cranks. boosting it and it still just cranks.

hooked a generator up to the block heater for 1 and a half hours. boosted it again for that extra power. started right up. Im buying myself a small generator now. saved the day.


----------



## CGM Inc.

I'm old!

29 going on 30 is how I used to feel 

dean - 29
grant - 25
chad - 22
dave - 37
adam - 29
stefan - 41 ....still


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

28 till July... I had to think about it for a bit... I still think I am 20.


----------



## DeVries

Yeesh I'm the old guy here I guess, 38 going on 39 in May. Still feel 19 thoughThumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'll be 41 on Wed. That feeling 20 I hear never goes away.... and doesn't apply to muscles and joints.


----------



## cet

When you take the last 2 #'s from the year I was born and add them to how old I will be this year you get 111. How old am I?


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1207904 said:


> When you take the last 2 #'s from the year I was born and add them to how old I will be this year you get 111. How old am I?


Your were born in 1924 and you're 87!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That's an impossible math formula, to many variables. I would say you are a 68-70 birth...


----------



## musclecarboy

I'm a couple months away from 20


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1207904 said:


> When you take the last 2 #'s from the year I was born and add them to how old I will be this year you get 111. How old am I?


Born '59 turning 52


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1207910 said:


> That's an impossible math formula, to many variables. I would say you are a 68-70 birth...


Every single person comes up with 111. I guess you weren't a math major. :laughing:


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1207904 said:


> When you take the last 2 #'s from the year I was born and add them to how old I will be this year you get 111. How old am I?


your age is in your public profile lol


----------



## cet

OK you had to be born in the 1900's so the real old or real young are out.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Arts and Culture!


----------



## cet

PlatinumService;1207920 said:


> your age is in your public profile lol


Ya I knew that, wondered if anyone would look to see.


----------



## Alpha Property

I'm 22 till march


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1207904 said:


> When you take the last 2 #'s from the year I was born and add them to how old I will be this year you get 111. How old am I?


I dont get this riddle .. everyones is like that

I was born 1981... 81 + im (30) this year. is 111

to me what counts is that my wife stays 27...


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1207933 said:


> I dont get this riddle .. everyones is like that
> 
> I was born 1981... 81 + im (30) this year. is 111
> 
> to me what counts is that my wife stays 27...


I just thought people might try to figure it out not knowing you always come up with 111.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cet you would have fooled me that you were 51. 



nothing on the radar here and its snowing like crazy. at least everything is running now and back at the yard plugged in

i havent been this tired in a long time... trying to stay up at the store working but im dressed for being outside today and being so warm makes me sleepy. my huge lunch didnt help either.


----------



## schrader

Wow now I feel old at 35, next question how long have you been plowing for? This is my 17 th year.


----------



## cet

Thanks, but these day's I feel it.

I was out for a couple of hours picking some stuff up that I needed. Drove from 1 side of town to the other. Checked a couple of my sites in my travels. I must say 90% of the sites in town are white. I wonder if the constant salting is catching up with some of the all in contracts. Even the Mall is pure white.


----------



## cet

My first winter was 1988.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1207898 said:


> That feeling 20 I hear never goes away.... and doesn't apply to muscles and joints.


Aint that the truth!!!!!!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

10 years. I was onsite in a bobcat for the first 5, then my uncle's pickup, then my current stuff.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1207950 said:


> My first winter was 1988.


HAHA, the year I was born... Now thats funny!

I've been actually plowing since the winter of 2005


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Triple L;1207955 said:


> HAHA, the year I was born... Now thats funny!
> 
> I've been actually plowing since the winter of 2005


I've plowed in an 88 chevy... lol. That winter I was a bit preoccupied with learning to speak.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1207795 said:


> exactly my point. Slow plowing with blades down, fast return on fresh asphalt 500ft by 500ft. no obstacles, vehicles or anything, just another parkinglot at the end if we didn't get stopped which never happened anyways. actually safer than driving on the highway could spin out completely and there would be nothing there.
> 
> I go balls out when subbing dave because I know what the truck can/can't do and am extrememly gentle on it with regards to plowing bumping etc.... I've posted videos of how slow and gentle the truck drives when pushing. I have no insurance claims and a good driving record to back this up.
> 
> The reason for going quicker even as a sub is that when I get stuff done in less hours than were planned the supervisor changes my routes. Instead of being sent to stupid little laneway jobs where there is broken asphalt, posts, curbs etc.... I get the wide open sites that are too far out of their core to send tractors. Everytime I go out they throw me extra routes which in turn makes my overall shift 50% longer than just my route. I am at the top of their list for who to call when someone else can't keep up with their route. As this season is all hourly that means 50% higher earnings for me. I see guys in tim horton's getting beeped on their mikes to hurry up, its not breaktime, etc... The only calls I get from my supers are to add routes on.
> 
> There's a first for everything, but I've never broken or hit anything with a plow. only problems I've ever had were warranty related and you'll remember seeing a pic of my 3 year old plow and asking if it was new? Not all young guys are reckless punks. I usually work by myself other than that night. The only other guys that work on any of my sites are the shovellers before me and the salters after. I set the cruise between sites, but anywhere that is wide open and safe to do so I go quick on my returns.
> 
> I'd love it if I had a contract where the brokers I hired (fully insured themselves) went quicker than expected.


Now I got a few questions...

How longs a normal shift? I'd assume 6 hours minimum? How are you getting 50% more time? If your normal route is 6 hours, it should take you about 6 hours and be done... But you blast threw it and get it done in lets say 4 hours, now you do 2 hours helping out the other guys and then another 3 hours ontop of that to get 50% more???

I hate to say it, but IMO I dont belive it is possible to plow for 2 entire years and not trip the plow once!


----------



## Neige

I am 48, and have been plowing for 32 years now.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

My route takes me between 5-6 hours actual time. Two of the 5 lots I plow have 3 hour allowances each. I get all 5 done in that 5-6 hours and then they usually send me for another 4 or 5. My shifts end up being 10 -12hrs on an average night. I could milk my shift and take 7-8 hrs to do my normal route as allowed but I like to be the guy that did the most work in the least time. Leaves a good impression for me. I do this with my construction equipment too and I very rarely want to work for a client that won't have me back. 

As for the plow tripping you'll have to take my word, not real concerned if you don't. The way I drive when the blade is down is very slow and cautious. When I hit an obstacle my truck stops. That has happened lots of times, First year doesn't count either. I had a rubber edge on it for the manholes.


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

Urban_Plowboy;1205619 said:


> I was JUST going to ask that question too lol ! TWN's blackberry app NEEDS animated radar STAT!  I like the ability to zoom out for the big picture, King City/Exeter alone is too claustrophobic for me.


I seem to be able to use the twn app on blackberry with the animated radar. I use the torch.


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1207989 said:


> My route takes me between 5-6 hours actual time. Two of the 5 lots I plow have 3 hour allowances each. I get all 5 done in that 5-6 hours and then they usually send me for another 4 or 5. My shifts end up being 10 -12hrs on an average night. I could milk my shift and take 7-8 hrs to do my normal route as allowed but I like to be the guy that did the most work in the least time. Leaves a good impression for me. I do this with my construction equipment too and I very rarely want to work for a client that won't have me back.
> 
> As for the plow tripping you'll have to take my word, not real concerned if you don't. The way I drive when the blade is down is very slow and cautious. When I hit an obstacle my truck stops. That has happened lots of times, First year doesn't count either. I had a rubber edge on it for the manholes.


I have 2 brokers that are extremely fast. I actually don't know how they get their schools done that quick. They both get paid accordingly. Being the Boss I really appreciate the guys that go the extra mile. I have a couple of guys I could never call to help out if someone breaks down. They do their work and their off. I don't even know when their done but they do great work and show up every night.

My X partner was one of the fastest plowers also. There was one night he was windrowing the snow on top of the school portable. He was hard on trucks though. He was plowing one night with his tailgate down when he put it into a fire hydrant. Good think the fire hydrant didn't break but we took the tailgate off and threw it out. For me those are needless expenses.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1207898 said:


> I'll be 41 on Wed. That feeling 20 I hear never goes away.... and doesn't apply to muscles and joints.


I'm 42 that day! Makes you a great person too


----------



## R.G.PEEL

CET you just reminded me I can't say that my snowplowing has always been incident free. After plowing my paid accounts I went and plowed out a friend's farm in Newmarket near woodbine and 9. It was a blizzard and I god disoriented. I thought I was backing into a field but I was actually facing 15 degrees deifferent than I thought and backed square into a tree. My fault for having dirty windows in a truck trying to backup without being able to see a damned thing. I should have not been lazy and got out to look. I ended up bending the bumper approx. 1/2 inch in just to the side of the hitch reciever. You can't tell unless I mention it so I never bothered to replace it. But there, that's my accident. And that's how slow I go when in an area where there are obstacles.

You say X partner, Do you have any parteners now? Who on here does have partners? I am 50/50 ownership with my father as no banks wanted to loan money to a 22 year old with nothing when I bought my equipment. He owns his own construction company and is more involved in mine to get it off the ground and running on its own. He runs the salt route if I'm plowing and does the paperwork end of the business but I do the rest. The only thing he takes out of the company is a truck. So not really a typical partnership. I have heard some horror stories about partnerships as well as some successful ones. I'm curious how partnerships work out for those involved in them on here?


----------



## CGM Inc.

51/49 ownership for me, smaller part belongs to my wife 
Don't think I would go in partnership with anyone else....to complicated and once you talk about money friendship usually ends.


----------



## cet

I don't have any partners except for the one at home, I wish that only cost me a vehicle, :laughing:

I imagine some partnerships are great. It would be nice to have someone to lean on from time to time.

I ended both partnerships but I'm bad for putting work before anything else. I have canceled more then 1 outing at the last minute do to weather that never showed up. My wife is very understanding to the fact that work comes first. We never had a family vacation the first 18 years we were married.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

My partner and I make one good person. I think a partnership works best when you have specific roles. I don't do what he does, and he doesn't do what I do, and it works great. We are basically family at this point. We started out as best friends, and 6 years later we are still best friends. Everyone assumes we are brothers as well, and we don't bother correcting them anymore. We are 50/50 as well.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1208024 said:


> and does the paperwork end of the business but I do the rest. The only thing he takes out of the company is a truck.


Interesting! So your dad does all the real work 

When my dad retired he more less came on board with me... Im a sole proprietor and pay my dad a salary ... He's a total labourer... Has nothing to do with the paper side of things, He does deal with the od customer tho... He also drives the newest trucks all the time, I had a 96 ford he had the 06, Now I have an 04 dirtymax and let him drive my 09 duramax....


----------



## cet

What a surprise, it's snowing.

Just to add, my X partner is flying out today on a golf holiday. The Bob Hope Desert Classic is on this weekend. He is playing the same 4 courses starting Monday. I love to golf. My highlight was going to the 2003 Masters. We left to go in the middle of the ice storm. My long distance bill was a little crazy those first 2 days. Someday I would love to go back.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

WN and EC are showing very different radars... EC is correct, looks like this system will do 2cms


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1208055 said:


> WN and EC are showing very different radars... EC is correct, looks like this system will do 2cms


Arts and Culture with a minor in Weather


----------



## Urban_Plowboy

rugbyinthesnow;1208002 said:


> I seem to be able to use the twn app on blackberry with the animated radar. I use the torch.


mine's a bold. If you are refering to the app and not the website then either i'm doing something wrong or i need an update or...i'm cursed. Btw on the bb the website radar animates but it refuses to show the gta- instead it centres on the middle of lake ontario and when i try to scroll over it shows toronto for a split second then pops back :crying: I guess everyone hates toronto...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

It is pretty funny because when I was in school we used to joke that the arts students would be cutting our grass. Guess there was some truth to that, just you make more money than I do doing it!


----------



## Urban_Plowboy

As for the rest of you, most of you are younger than me BUT you all talk like old men!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Urban_Plowboy;1208082 said:


> As for the rest of you, most of you are younger than me BUT you all talk like old men!


Fake it til you make it right?


----------



## cet

Urban_Plowboy;1208082 said:


> As for the rest of you, most of you are younger than me BUT you all talk like old men!


You can post your age, I'm still looking for someone older then me. Thumbs Up


----------



## Urban_Plowboy

LOL 46 and still fakin it Thumbs Up


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Urban_Plowboy;1208092 said:


> LOL 46 and still fakin it Thumbs Up


That's an amazing slogan. Want to partner up? We can print T shirts that read that and sell them to cougars everywhere.


----------



## Urban_Plowboy

R.G.PEEL;1208112 said:


> That's an amazing slogan. Want to partner up? We can print T shirts that read that and sell them to cougars everywhere.


coincidence- that's what my woman was wearing when we met!


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1208086 said:


> You can post your age, I'm still looking for someone older then me. Thumbs Up


People over 50 don't have internet or a computer :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Urban_Plowboy

Keeps snowing like this another hour and i'll have to call the boys in for the wee hrs...they do love coming in on their Saturday nights. That's 3 Saturdays in a row trashed i believe. Gotta watch out or they might mutiny . 

Been plowing now for my employer about 10 years and put many hours in on all the equipment listed in my sig (except obviously for the new ford, 3 pushes and the verdict so far is sweet truck) and working through the night after a full work day is not getting any easier with age. Handling sleep deprivation is where you younger guys have a big advantage on us old buggers.


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;1208157 said:


> People over 50 don't have internet or a computer :laughing::laughing:


My kids help me in a pinch. Just embarrassing asking my 9 YO for help.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

This stuff is looking lake enchanced here.


----------



## CGM Inc.

roads are white already but not much accumulation <1cm


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;1208198 said:


> roads are white already but not much accumulation <1cm


I only have 2 real small sites that need to be good for the morning. They have been salted pretty heavy. I wonder if I could keep them black at this temp. I think I just going to get up at 6 and do them then.

The Boss wants to go to the RV show tomorrow. We usually wait for the Feb. show. Has anyone been to this one before. Is it worth while going. I think I need something to get me out of the house for a break.


----------



## CGM Inc.

stopped snowing for now....


----------



## Urban_Plowboy

Yup def LE here from ssw at just the right angle to drop it on the waterfront.


----------



## mrmagnum

EC is calling for local amounts of 5 cm here again. I guess it's wait and see.


----------



## DKG

Holy cow, 5 pages since this morning, I guess you guys aren't busy. I am 43 and have been in this business since 1988. Sorry CET I think I'm still younger than you.


----------



## Elite_Maint

I'm 29 going to 30...plowed for a year in 1999. Then was in the steel industry for a few years. then back plowing have been running my own show since 2008.


----------



## cet

DKG;1208241 said:


> Holy cow, 5 pages since this morning, I guess you guys aren't busy. I am 43 and have been in this business since 1988. Sorry CET I think I'm still younger than you.


I think Stefan's right, the older guys don't have computers.


----------



## musclecarboy

At -20 tomorrow morning, will white salt even work? What is clearlane rated to?


----------



## TLG99

I have a question for you guys?.....How many times have you had to salt when it was REALLY needed, meaning it was icy/slick.

We just had some flurries that dusted the roads. Our sidewalks are in decent shape with salt breaking through, but the roads are covered. Most likely, I will be salting in the early AM, but I have to ask myself why? With a bit of sun, residue on the roads already, plus what cars bring in from the streets, guaranteed my lots would be fine by mid-day. 

In the mean time.....Is it slippery?...not really....could you slide in your vehicle?...maybe, if you were driving way too fast in a parking lot....could someone fall....perhaps, if they were acting like an idiot and wearing improper foot wear for winter. 

I realize MY logic would mean nothing in court negotiations. We (myself included), salt to basically cover our azzes against slip/fall claims, and is probably the main reason for this, but IMO it has really become ridiculous. 

The "quest" for black pavement is expensive (for both customer/contractor), not good for the environment (and no I'm not a tree hugger,lol) and really unnecessary, seeing as we live in a northern climate and "winter conditions" exist for 4-5 months annually.

Btw....I am 34, look like I'm 40 and feel like I'm 50. I have been plowing for 15 years, the last 11 on my own.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1208285 said:


> At -20 tomorrow morning, will white salt even work? What is clearlane rated to?


I'm scraping my 2 sites I don't care if it's 1cm. I will salt after and it is supposed to be sunny so I hope they stay black. I'm not going to try and melt anything out. Sunday night is even colder so you don't want a refreeze.


----------



## cet

TLG99;1208290 said:


> I have a question for you guys?.....How many times have you had to salt when it was REALLY needed, meaning it was icy/slick.
> 
> We just had some flurries that dusted the roads. Our sidewalks are in decent shape with salt breaking through, but the roads are covered. Most likely, I will be salting in the early AM, but I have to ask myself why? With a bit of sun, residue on the roads already, plus what cars bring in from the streets, guaranteed my lots would be fine by mid-day.
> 
> In the mean time.....Is it slippery?...not really....could you slide in your vehicle?...maybe, if you were driving way too fast in a parking lot....could someone fall....perhaps, if they were acting like an idiot and wearing improper foot wear for winter.
> 
> I realize MY logic would mean nothing in court negotiations. We (myself included), salt to basically cover our azzes against slip/fall claims, and is probably the main reason for this, but IMO it has really become ridiculous.
> 
> The "quest" for black pavement is expensive (for both customer/contractor), not good for the environment (and no I'm not a tree hugger,lol) and really unnecessary, seeing as we live in a northern climate and "winter conditions" exist for 4-5 months annually.
> 
> Btw....I am 34, look like I'm 40 and feel like I'm 50. I have been plowing for 15 years, the last 11 on my own.


Your right it is a complete waste. Unfortunately it all has to do with slip and falls. I'm in 2 right now and they fell on area's we didn't even service. I have a discovery hearing on Tuesday for one of them. It has really taken it's toll on my insurance.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1208305 said:


> Your right it is a complete waste. Unfortunately it all has to do with slip and falls. I'm in 2 right now and they fell on area's we didn't even service. I have a discovery hearing on Tuesday for one of them. It has really taken it's toll on my insurance.


How's that work if u don't even service the area? I'd walk in there laugh at the guy then peace out... Its like a city park with no winter maintenance... The city's no longer responsible


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1208317 said:


> How's that work if u don't even service the area? I'd walk in there laugh at the guy then peace out... Its like a city park with no winter maintenance... The city's no longer responsible


It's between cars. Impossible to plow but you are responsible. They get cleared after snow when everyone moves their cars out on a scheduled date. My sites are under the same management as that site chris is talking about. Tennants love easy money. "diamond and diamond law, you don't pay until we settle". I hate that commercial.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1208295 said:


> I'm scraping my 2 sites I don't care if it's 1cm. I will salt after and it is supposed to be sunny so I hope they stay black. I'm not going to try and melt anything out. Sunday night is even colder so you don't want a refreeze.


Damn right I'm plowing. Just fueled up and installed my spreader motor. I doubt the sun will do much with -30 wind chill


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1208020 said:


> I'm 42 that day! Makes you a great person too


...you always gotta one up everybody!

It's been dusting all afternoon here 3-4 cm so far, the thawroxs has been working well, I might have to top them up in the morning. Still not adding more than usual, first notch on the gate.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1208330 said:


> Damn right I'm plowing. Just fueled up and installed my spreader motor. I doubt the sun will do much with -30 wind chill


You got your truck back already? How's it running now? Whatd the total bill come to? My other 4 are on their way out... Just I plan to replace them with 60 overs


----------



## wildwilly

I just went outside to brush the "light snow" they're calling for...does 5 inches make a light snow? Thanks ec/wn... I guess i'll have to postpone my "promise" lol


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1208340 said:


> You got your truck back already? How's it running now? Whatd the total bill come to? Myn other 4 are on their way out... Just I plan to replace them with 60 overs


No no it still runs like a Ford. I'm going to BR powersource on Monday. He's going to throw in an EFI live tune for $250


----------



## cet

Triple L;1208317 said:


> How's that work if u don't even service the area? I'd walk in there laugh at the guy then peace out... Its like a city park with no winter maintenance... The city's no longer responsible


One of them is on the school sidewalk. We don't do walks. It didn't start snowing until after 8 am and were not allowed on site between 7 and 4.

The one between the cars your not responsible for until they ask you to come for the car move. She fell during or just after a 5" snowfall.


----------



## snowplowchick

Cet, we have had those problems too. I am surprised your insurance hasn't just paid them to settle. They very rarely take the time and money to get to discoveries. You must have an excellent case. It is still nerve-wracking to be questioned like that, wondering if you have said too much, or given them any reason to help their own case. 

As for tenants, I swear there must be a handbook on how to work the system. They all retain the ambulance chaser lawyers too. It has got to the point that we do not do any housing anymore because of it. Not worth the aggravation. Good luck with that one! I also couldn't get over the kids in the complexes and their colourful vocabulary, not to mention they would be loitering at midnight on a school night and they are about 7-8 years old. Good times.

It is looking like we will end Up with 5 cms so we will be plowing. You are all so talkative today, what gives? Lol


----------



## cet

We will see what happens with the one on Tues. I have only given them my logs and account of the day in question. 1 slip is 2008 and the other 2006, funny they both have the same lawyer. The one lady was brushing the snow from her car. You have to wonder if she brushed the snow off the car and then slipped on what she brushed off. My insurance company dumped me because of this so right now I couldn't really care if they pay out or not. Not really, this stuff really gets to me.


----------



## snowplowchick

Let me guess? Aviva? Same thing happened to me


----------



## GMC Driver

DKG;1208241 said:


> Holy cow, 5 pages since this morning, I guess you guys aren't busy. I am 43 and have been in this business since 1988. Sorry CET I think I'm still younger than you.


LOL - I was surprised too! Alot of chat today!

37, started in '92, since 2000 on my own.



TLG99;1208290 said:


> I have a question for you guys?.....How many times have you had to salt when it was REALLY needed, meaning it was icy/slick.
> 
> We just had some flurries that dusted the roads. Our sidewalks are in decent shape with salt breaking through, but the roads are covered. Most likely, I will be salting in the early AM, but I have to ask myself why? With a bit of sun, residue on the roads already, plus what cars bring in from the streets, guaranteed my lots would be fine by mid-day.
> 
> In the mean time.....Is it slippery?...not really....could you slide in your vehicle?...maybe, if you were driving way too fast in a parking lot....could someone fall....perhaps, if they were acting like an idiot and wearing improper foot wear for winter.
> 
> I realize MY logic would mean nothing in court negotiations. We (myself included), salt to basically cover our azzes against slip/fall claims, and is probably the main reason for this, but IMO it has really become ridiculous.
> 
> The "quest" for black pavement is expensive (for both customer/contractor), not good for the environment (and no I'm not a tree hugger,lol) and really unnecessary, seeing as we live in a northern climate and "winter conditions" exist for 4-5 months annually.
> 
> Btw....I am 34, look like I'm 40 and feel like I'm 50. I have been plowing for 15 years, the last 11 on my own.


You're right on the mark - but unfortunately the litigous society we live in has produced a climate in which common sense is no longer the prevalent logic. It's always someone elses fault.



cet;1208305 said:


> Your right it is a complete waste. Unfortunately it all has to do with slip and falls. I'm in 2 right now and they fell on area's we didn't even service. I have a discovery hearing on Tuesday for one of them. It has really taken it's toll on my insurance.


We had discovery on one last year - for a fall on a nieghbouring site, and were named as a third party. Didn't get too far - they try going after anyone and everyone. Interestingly enough, I had a very good recolection of that days events - it was the same day my daughter was born.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cedar Grounds;1208157 said:


> People over 50 don't have internet or a computer :laughing::laughing:


OH yes they do. I sold it to them.. they are the ones with the money that can afford my stuff.


----------



## cet

snowplowchick;1208407 said:


> Let me guess? Aviva? Same thing happened to me


It was Lombard.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1208603 said:


> It was Lombard.


I got dumped too. They dont want snow clients anymore


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1208612 said:


> I got dumped too. They dont want snow clients anymore


That's what they told me but I didn't believe them.


----------



## goel

38
Worked in upper management for a few companies, nothing related to snow or grass.
Looked for a change and in 2007 was the main salt guy for a company in Mississauga that had a whack of Region of Peel locations.
08 on my own and more than doubled size and number of trucks this year. I did have the benefit of growing up with both my grandfather and father running landscaping businesses, but it was not for me at the time. Things have changed since then.....

Work really really really hard in the winter, but take it easy in the summer and enjoy life.

The hours suck, I am usually tired and grumpy for 3 months - but also loving every minute of it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

We have similar philosophies I work and stress like crazy in summer but winter do enough snow to keep moving but really enjoy life and have fun/relax. This is RG Peel vacation time.


----------



## Alpha Property

so some how 60% chance of "close to a cm" turned into 3 inches?


----------



## ff1221

36 years old, worked one season with a contractor I now sub for in 99, then in 2000, bought my first plow while working at the local hardware store (for you fellas in Toronto, that's when you only have one hardware store, and it's not Home Depot.:laughing took the big independence step in 03, never looked back.

Well, started snowing around 11 am yesterday, still a light snow falling, got a solid 6-8 inches on the ground, I've given up hope of getting a break anytime before March at this point. I'm sure the streamers that are hammering the 402 area right now will again shift north east once the sun comes up. Until we get some major ice on the Lake it's anyone's game, the lake effect machine will stay in high gear.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I'll be 37 in February and started in 96 after trading my car in as a down payment on my first plow truck at the green age of 22. I subbed for the first winter...the rest is history.

Damn its cold!!! Hope the sun comes out this morning to help the salt a bit.


----------



## Mr.Markus

We got about an inch and a half last night. Didn't want to double down on the Thawrox so a light scrape an app. Nice quiet night, moon and stars make nice company, gonna leave the resi's for another storm unless they call.


----------



## schrader

ff1221;1208801 said:


> 36 years old, worked one season with a contractor I now sub for in 99, then in 2000, bought my first plow while working at the local hardware store (for you fellas in Toronto, that's when you only have one hardware store, and it's not Home Depot.:laughing took the big independence step in 03, never looked back.
> 
> Well, started snowing around 11 am yesterday, still a light snow falling, got a solid 6-8 inches on the ground, I've given up hope of getting a break anytime before March at this point. I'm sure the streamers that are hammering the 402 area right now will again shift north east once the sun comes up. Until we get some major ice on the Lake it's anyone's game, the lake effect machine will stay in high gear.


I hear ya, We are getting lake effect everyday of the bay, The water must be starting to get colder because the lake effect has not been the extreme that we saw in December. I hope to see some ice cover on the bay in the next two or three weeks. Lake huron, good luck getting any ice cover on it.


----------



## musclecarboy

It would be kickass if just one piece of equipment worked well. Even my epoke wasn't engaging properly


----------



## CGM Inc.

I started on November 17th, 2008 with taking over an existing business.....this is my 3rd winter.....and no we didn't plow last night!


----------



## rooferdave

I am 47 started Dec 5 2008 with one truck, I now have 5, of which 3 are in service and the other 2 one is waiting for a mount and the last one needs the salter putting in, (if it works)

Bought an 8 ft slide in on Weds brought it to the shop, took one of the other trucks out on an errand and told the boys to unload it and service it, before they could get to it a 2010 bmw slid into the back of my truck! have to check and see how much damage there is to the spinner/gearbox.


----------



## rooferdave

ok so I go to plow one of my sites las night and some one has parked a truck right in the middle of the lot! (its only small) As I am cursing the miserable so & so cause it makes the job a real PITA not to mention this lot is full by 7 A.M every weekday and if its not gone OH BOY! Upon closer inspection look for yourselves


















turns out a tow truck driver put it in the wrong place, not Jons doing!


----------



## Alpha Property

I went out at 3, plowed till now, 9... and its still comming down like crazy, like atleast 2 inches in my driveway since I left at 3 annnnnnd wn said 20% chance of anything past midnight, boy are they ever wrong


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Chevy's do that...its part of the experience.


----------



## DeVries

Alpha Property;1208898 said:


> I went out at 3, plowed till now, 9... and its still comming down like crazy, like atleast 2 inches in my driveway since I left at 3 annnnnnd wn said 20% chance of anything past midnight, boy are they ever wrong


It hasn't stopped here since 11 last night. Half our route the sun is shining and the other is getting plowed. Both EC and the weather network call for nothing, go figure.


----------



## musclecarboy

A U joint is pretty easy to throw in. I would have put one in myself... Well, it would have to be indoors


----------



## R.G.PEEL

rooferdave;1208885 said:


> ok so I go to plow one of my sites las night and some one has parked a truck right in the middle of the lot! (its only small) As I am cursing the miserable so & so cause it makes the job a real PITA not to mention this lot is full by 7 A.M every weekday and if its not gone OH BOY! Upon closer inspection look for yourselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turns out a tow truck driver put it in the wrong place, not Jons doing!


I'd call the tow truck and have it moved somewhere else and send PPM the bill, Can't just leave jalopies strewn all over the place eh?


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1208967 said:


> A U joint is pretty easy to throw in. I would have put one in myself... Well, it would have to be indoors


i had to do one on the side of the road on the 7th line in innisfil. not fun!

Jon i would blame the previous owner for the abuse on the truck over the years and get him to foot the bill for the tow and the repairs LOL

Plowed this morning close to 1 inch maybe less but i plowed and thawrox the lot.-24 plus the windchill here. The main drives are wet and black and the walks are wet and clean as well Thumbs Up


----------



## musclecarboy

PlatinumService;1209022 said:


> i had to do one on the side of the road on the 7th line in innisfil. not fun!
> 
> Jon i would blame the previous owner for the abuse on the truck over the years and get him to foot the bill for the tow and the repairs LOL
> 
> Plowed this morning close to 1 inch maybe less but i plowed and thawrox the lot.-24 plus the windchill here. The main drives are wet and black and the walks are wet and clean as well Thumbs Up


Mine are just getting there. Thawrox everywhere


----------



## Mr.Markus

PlatinumService;1209022 said:


> i had to do one on the side of the road on the 7th line in innisfil. not fun!
> 
> Jon i would blame the previous owner for the abuse on the truck over the years and get him to foot the bill for the tow and the repairs LOL
> 
> Plowed this morning close to 1 inch maybe less but i plowed and thawrox the lot.-24 plus the windchill here. The main drives are wet and black and the walks are wet and clean as well Thumbs Up


I had a "colleague" ask me wtf I was using to get it so black so quickly. Told him I heat my salt shed, that must be what does it. He's looking for a really big btu heater right now.:laughing:

Rooferdave, looks like you sent your dog to p1$$ on the tire in that first picture.lol


----------



## Neige

Mr.Markus;1209173 said:


> I had a "colleague" ask me wtf I was using to get it so black so quickly. Told him I heat my salt shed, that must be what does it. He's looking for a really big btu heater right now.:laughing:
> 
> Rooferdave, looks like you sent your dog to p1$$ on the tire in that first picture.lol


:laughing: To keep him really guessing you could add a propane tank at the back of your spreader and have a flame heating your salt as it comes out. :laughing: tymusic


----------



## JD Dave

That Pristine truck was making a noise long before the u joint went out. OUr dually is the same setup and we go through lots of U joints. They start to vibrate bad just before that happens. I could be wrong though.


----------



## rooferdave

Mr.Markus;1209173 said:


> I had a "colleague" ask me wtf I was using to get it so black so quickly. Told him I heat my salt shed, that must be what does it. He's looking for a really big btu heater right now.:laughing:
> 
> Rooferdave, looks like you sent your dog to p1$$ on the tire in that first picture.lol


ummm, actually that is diff fluid running out where the genius tow truck driver pulled the axle to tow it! He never thought that the bearing nut would (did) back off making the wheels wobble so badly that the back of the inner tire is ripped open, sooo brakes maybe full of axle fluid...bearings? axle itself? We hand balled the salt out the truck so as to lift it and it was a hanger bearing that broke and the driveshaft dropped.


----------



## sven_502

Does anybody know a good place to get alternators rebuilt near bowmanville/ oshawa area? Its for a 4.6L ford, it wont charge. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mr.Markus

rooferdave;1209214 said:


> ummm, actually that is diff fluid running out where the genius tow truck driver pulled the axle to tow it! He never thought that the bearing nut would (did) back off making the wheels wobble so badly that the back of the inner tire is ripped open, sooo brakes maybe full of axle fluid...bearings? axle itself? We hand balled the salt out the truck so as to lift it and it was a hanger bearing that broke and the driveshaft dropped.


I was refering to the tracks, didn't even see the diff fluid. Poor Jon....hope he looks at the bright side all his PR is working he's becoming a household name and everybody knows his business. Needs a roomate name Kate and 8 kids.


----------



## musclecarboy

sven_502;1209225 said:


> Does anybody know a good place to get alternators rebuilt near bowmanville/ oshawa area? Its for a 4.6L ford, it wont charge. Thanks in advance.


I would personally buy brand new. I know it's more expensive but comes with 3yr warranty so no headaches.


----------



## sven_502

musclecarboy;1209238 said:


> I would personally buy brand new. I know it's more expensive but comes with 3yr warranty so no headaches.


True, this is just a farm plow truck though, strictly off road use, and my dad would rather not sink alot of money into it if he doesn't have to. Funny how this stuff always seems to happen when its -23C eh?:laughing:tymusic


----------



## musclecarboy

sven_502;1209263 said:


> True, this is just a farm plow truck though, strictly off road use, and my dad would rather not sink alot of money into it if he doesn't have to. Funny how this stuff always seems to happen when its -23C eh?:laughing:tymusic


Gotcha. I would go to Street Bro's auto electric if you are ever in York region. I live in RH so they're right near my house. Charged me just over $100 to rebuild the spreader motor.


----------



## snowman4

Been a little busy lately to be on here 5 times/day.

But I'm 23


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1208828 said:


> I hear ya, We are getting lake effect everyday of the bay, The water must be starting to get colder because the lake effect has not been the extreme that we saw in December. I hope to see some ice cover on the bay in the next two or three weeks. Lake huron, good luck getting any ice cover on it.


No $hite, last I heard in the fall was that Lake Huron was 16 degrees, gonna take a long time to cool that down, like maybe next winter!:crying:


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

I got 3 Chevys like PPM , theres noway the bearing nut, (theres two of em. One to adjust the bearing the other is set over the lock ring) could of come of unless the tab the holds down the outer nut was knocked back away from the outside of the outer nut. Just my two cents and who knows what the tow guy did


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Funny story how this came about. Get a call at 2 in the morning from one of my guys at Jane and Black Creek, he left a green light and the truck came to a stop slowly at the side of the road. Loud noise... ok, tranny must be gone??? Get him a tow from the brown company out of markham, $340 and 5 hours later truck is at a diesel shop in Scarborough that my mechanic said to take it to. I have never been to the place and the tow guy said he left it in front of their gate... didn't know it was the middle of another lot. My driver isn't sure if the drive-shaft came off fully or if the tow truck driver did that. Get a call from Roofer Dave a few hours later saying he came to plow his lot and my truck was in the middle of it, whoops! Anyway, Dave takes a look and said the original problem was a quick easy fix, and now the tow guy has really messed it up. Dave said he can fix it though!!! So that was a nice blessing! Dave met with the tow driver and showed him what happened, deny deny deny. So we will see what happens tomorrow. We might be sol, but Dave said he could have the truck fixed today, so that makes things alot nicer. We told the tow company how much salt was in it, how heavy the truck was, and how much it weighed. They told me they would send a medium duty truck out, turns out they just sent a normal tow truck.

Anyway, it very well could have been vibrating for awhile, but I would hope that my driver would have felt something. I drive it 5 days before and it isn't an 2011, but felt fine for a 99.

Think we have a case against the tow company? I don't think their insurance would care, I think it is on your insurance if the tow company messes your car.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Hey does anyone know if creative has black trucks in kitchener ? Seen a black chevy flatbed with salter on it headed for hwy 8 and it had creative in big yellow goldish lettering on the doors! I'm doubting it was him but thought i would ask! *_


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1209445 said:


> Funny story how this came about. Get a call at 2 in the morning from one of my guys at Jane and Black Creek, he left a green light and the truck came to a stop slowly at the side of the road. Loud noise... ok, tranny must be gone??? Get him a tow from the brown company out of markham, $340 and 5 hours later truck is at a diesel shop in Scarborough that my mechanic said to take it to. I have never been to the place and the tow guy said he left it in front of their gate... didn't know it was the middle of another lot. My driver isn't sure if the drive-shaft came off fully or if the tow truck driver did that. Get a call from Roofer Dave a few hours later saying he came to plow his lot and my truck was in the middle of it, whoops! Anyway, Dave takes a look and said the original problem was a quick easy fix, and now the tow guy has really messed it up. Dave said he can fix it though!!! So that was a nice blessing! Dave met with the tow driver and showed him what happened, deny deny deny. So we will see what happens tomorrow. We might be sol, but Dave said he could have the truck fixed today, so that makes things alot nicer. We told the tow company how much salt was in it, how heavy the truck was, and how much it weighed. They told me they would send a medium duty truck out, turns out they just sent a normal tow truck.
> 
> Anyway, it very well could have been vibrating for awhile, but I would hope that my driver would have felt something. I drive it 5 days before and it isn't an 2011, but felt fine for a 99.
> 
> Think we have a case against the tow company? I don't think their insurance would care, I think it is on your insurance if the tow company messes your car.


Wow CAA wouldn't tow my truck with a 5500 flatbed because they said it was too big... and this guy towed it with a 3500??? LOL

Thats one hell of a truck for a 99, not sure what you paid for it but I'm sure it spreads a decent amount of salt.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

*Creative's broken 3500HD*

I've lost a transmission on a F350 once due to an idiot tow truck driver. Here I was the licensed mechanic for a large fleet and the tow company and driver were both denying the damage and trying to tell me that I didn't know what I was talking about. I have found that most towing company's won't disconnect the driveshaft like they should. Some will cheat and pull one axleshaft. This is not acceptable as all driven wheels on the ground must have the axleshafts removed if the driveshaft has not been disconnected. This is especially true now that more and more as less 4WD trucks are coming with front hubs that can unlock and manually shifted transfer cases that can be placed in neutral. In my experience the best tow truck operators come from smaller cities and hick towns and the worst were from the GTA. It also always amazed me what they think a 1 ton dually wrecker will pull or lift. Had one show up once to tow a 38' motorhome. I just laughed at the guy and told him to go and get a bigger truck with air brakes.

Jon, sounds like the tow company really screwed up. Fight them if you can, good luck.


----------



## GMC Driver

Alpha Property;1208898 said:


> I went out at 3, plowed till now, 9... and its still comming down like crazy, like atleast 2 inches in my driveway since I left at 3 annnnnnd wn said 20% chance of anything past midnight, boy are they ever wrong


The weather guessers got it wrong for sure - we pushed everything once, and then again a second time when the "flurries" wouldn't stop. Thankful the sun was out today!


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

xll_VIPER_llx;1209484 said:


> _*Hey does anyone know if creative has black trucks in kitchener ? Seen a black chevy flatbed with salter on it headed for hwy 8 and it had creative in big yellow goldish lettering on the doors! I'm doubting it was him but thought i would ask! *_


No. That company has been in Kitchener area for a few years. Those trucks are fairly new. Well that lettering.


----------



## ff1221

HEY! Looking to bring an ATV out of the states, anybody know what it takes to get it across the border.


----------



## Grassman09

ff1221;1209752 said:


> HEY! Looking to bring an ATV out of the states, anybody know what it takes to get it across the border.


It is Similar to exporting a car except you do not need to call ahead to us customs. Go to RIV.ca they explain everything there. Its a cash grab really. I imported a dirtbike sometime ago and ended up being forced to do it. 
Just make sure all the info you give to RIV is correct or else it will be a PIA if you want to get a plate for it.


----------



## Alpha Property

GMC Driver;1209617 said:


> The weather guessers got it wrong for sure - we pushed everything once, and then again a second time when the "flurries" wouldn't stop. Thankful the sun was out today!


And to top it all off I blew a power steering hose in my truck around 9am


----------



## Grassman09

Bigfoot Brent;1209612 said:


> I've lost a transmission on a F350 once due to an idiot tow truck driver. Here I was the licensed mechanic for a large fleet and the tow company and driver were both denying the damage and trying to tell me that I didn't know what I was talking about. I have found that most towing company's won't disconnect the driveshaft like they should. Some will cheat and pull one axleshaft. This is not acceptable as all driven wheels on the ground must have the axleshafts removed if the driveshaft has not been disconnected. This is especially true now that more and more as less 4WD trucks are coming with front hubs that can unlock and manually shifted transfer cases that can be placed in neutral. In my experience the best tow truck operators come from smaller cities and hick towns and the worst were from the GTA. It also always amazed me what they think a 1 ton dually wrecker will pull or lift. Had one show up once to tow a 38' motorhome. I just laughed at the guy and told him to go and get a bigger truck with air brakes.
> 
> Jon, sounds like the tow company really screwed up. Fight them if you can, good luck.


My Ram broke down in collingwood few years ago and they sent a 3500 DRW they guy said I cant tow that its too heavy. They were from Brampton but he had the smarts to take the drive shaft out when they came back with a F450 and apparently even that was a struggle to keep the front end down of the tow truck.


----------



## musclecarboy

How should a truck like that be towed? The guy that towed me when my alternator blew up towed me about a km off the 404 from the front, but then dropped it on a sidestreet so he could hook up from the back on my hitch.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

The easiest way would be to drag it on a flatbed or a Landoll type trailer. You could also lift it by the front axle and pull the driveshaft the way it was, being carefull to make sure that the rear bumper or salter would not contact the road when lifted. If it did not have the salter and was just an empty flatbed you could probably lift from the rear if the tow truck had a lift that went out far enough to avoid contact between the two trucks. This would save pulling the driveshaft also.


----------



## musclecarboy

Bigfoot Brent;1209897 said:


> I would lift it by the front axle and pull the driveshaft the way it was, being carefull to make sure that the rear bumper or salter would not contact the road when lifted. If it did not have the salter and was just an empty flatbed you could probably lift from the rear if the tow truck had a lift that went out far enough to avoid contact between the two trucks. This would save pulling the driveshaft also.


Nice, that's what he did for mine. My driver was 350-400lbs so he wasn't in the mood to pull a drive shaft but he did offer to pop one axle shaft.


----------



## CGM Inc.

We always call in for a flat bed when a truck is down!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

They said a flat bed wouldn't be able to pull it up with the salt weight. I don't know if that is true or not, but that's what they said. They also told me medium duty...


----------



## CGM Inc.

So far we never had a salter towed when loaded, also we only have one 3500 with a salter on it. rest are 5500's and a 6500. They won't put them on a flat anyway. It's a b#$ch which ever way you look at it. Nothing hurts more then having a salter down.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Roofer Dave is working on it as we speak, so we should have it shortly, but yeah, still a *****, and one of our older trucks... 08... has to go to Ford tomorrow, might be for the day, might be for longer.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

With a flat bed, is he really pulling it up? 
or is he simply pulling is truck back and sliding his flat bed under the truck.. might be hard to tip the bed back up I guess.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

dunno, we have had a few F350s on flat beds, and they have been fine.


----------



## CGM Inc.

We have everything back up and running....been working this morning to get a spreader chain back into alignment 
Just another I don't care incident :realmad:

went out to KW and came back at midnight, thought everything is under control.....was on the salter in no time and going until 3.30 AM


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1209948 said:


> They said a flat bed wouldn't be able to pull it up with the salt weight. I don't know if that is true or not, but that's what they said. They also told me medium duty...


Since the motor will still run your better off to unload the salt off and shovel or pail it into another truck. Hopefully the salt comes out alright. Damn it's cold out there.


----------



## PlatinumService

JD Dave;1210007 said:


> Damn it's cold out there.


Understatement!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Already done! Again, really happy that we left it on Dave's lot! ha


----------



## jayman3

Calling for -32 here tonight hope the old dump truck starts in the mornin have it booked on excavation,


----------



## goel

Couple weeks ago a flatbed picked up my F350 extended cab, with dump box, loaded salter and 9' plow. They have a couple of flatbeds, so they sent the long one. 

They are from a small town, and even the lady on the phone knew EXACLTY what to send, showed up in less than 1 hour. I am a west ender, but they travel all over.


----------



## Alpha Property

my 6.5 diesel was out parked on the street since 3 thismorning, and its too cold for it to start.... that will be a project for tomaro. I hope I don't get a ticket


----------



## Mr.Markus

goel;1210074 said:


> Couple weeks ago a flatbed picked up my F350 extended cab, with dump box, loaded salter and 9' plow. They have a couple of flatbeds, so they sent the long one.
> 
> They are from a small town, and even the lady on the phone knew EXACLTY what to send, showed up in less than 1 hour. I am a west ender, but they travel all over.


Small town guys know how to do it. My mechanic holds the classes for towing, bought himself a wrecker to pull semi. He called it Paul's Home Wrecker. Also has a freightliner flatbed that easily hauls my truck. Looks scary up there though. Glad you're all fixed up Jon. Breakdowns suck on Sunday.....Good times.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1210065 said:


> Already done! Again, really happy that we left it on Dave's lot! ha


Does Dave make house calls. I could have used him a few times this year.


----------



## rooferdave

ugh...just stopped in for a quick bite after we unloaded all the salt outa Jons truck (full) it won't start! as we have to tow it into my shop no pwr steering or brakes, oh ya and no heat. I'm with JD ITS C O L D!! By the time we got the truck inside the shop was a tad chilly, fired up a salamander to get it back up. Jon we plugged your truck in so we should be good.

Gotta get back before our mechanic gets lonely


----------



## CGM Inc.

very different forecasts from EC and TWN....At least temperatures get warmer!


----------



## buckwheat_la

You guys arent' really complaining about -20 tonight are you? I always thought you guys would colder then Alberta? We had many weeks already with HIGHS in the -25 to -30


----------



## cet

I guess we will be out plowing again tonight.

Hopefully things warm up today, this -23 is a little crazy on this old body.


----------



## JD Dave

Very cold this morning and it just started to snow. The block heater needs replaced in our salt loader and it neeed a little boost this morning to get going. It almost started felt bad for it. Need a warmer day to drop the coolant to change it. I like snow but I'm getting kind of tired of these daytime storms.


----------



## MarkG

cet;1210542 said:


> I guess we will be out plowing again tonight.
> 
> Hopefully things warm up today, this -23 is a little crazy on this old body.


 -23 is not good for anyone!!! F'n snow!


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

minus 32 C in Renfrew this morning, the traffic noise on Highway 17 sounded as if it was just in the next field beside the shop. Good day for paperwork for months end.


----------



## Triple L

The cold sure does some funny stuff...

I've never cursed something soo much in my life when this happened! Expecially when the chute weights over 200 lbs and you dont have any empty pickups available.... Thanks again Adam 

Looks like I got some fab work to do today.... Then again, I do own 2 of these snowblowers... Gotta love having a $5000 snowblower chilling out as a spare LOL

And last night a solonoid went on my 09 with the arctic... No biggie...


----------



## DeVries

How do the turf tires push with a heavy dump of snow.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

The chute technology on a lot of brand of blowers are back in the 1800s . Ya gotta have support all the way, or most of the way round on the lip, and probably like the high end blowers mounted on teflon. I got 2 compact tractors with turf tires, one is loaded with calcium on the rear tires for loading sand, the other is not. Great traction, to bad the larger tractors couldnt get turf tires at a reasonable cost


----------



## Triple L

DeVries;1210707 said:


> How do the turf tires push with a heavy dump of snow.


I can only compare them to R4 skid steer type tires as that's what we had last year... The turfs are far superior in every way! Ride quality being my biggest concern! My dad says my 3720 is a cadillac compared to the 4310 we had last year which I have to agree! They also have better traction I find but we still have to use 4wd backing up pitched driveway or when were pushing the 7' bobcat v blade... And as far as that goes we've yet to run out of HP or traction when pushing that blade so I couldn't be happier!


----------



## DeVries

Interesting, you would think that the R4's would be better as they have lugs like the ag tires do. I have R4's on mine and thought that the rubber was to hard and not softer like the ag tires and that's why I don't have the best traction.

I cheaped out on mine, actually I assumed that they came with a block heater, and it didn't but haven't had an issue till this morning when it wouldn't start. So $250.00 at agra turf and it will have one tomorrow.


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;1210763 said:


> Interesting, you would think that the R4's would be better as they have lugs like the ag tires do. I have R4's on mine and thought that the rubber was to hard and not softer like the ag tires and that's why I don't have the best traction.
> 
> I cheaped out on mine, actually I assumed that they came with a block heater, and it didn't but haven't had an issue till this morning when it wouldn't start. So $250.00 at agra turf and it will have one tomorrow.


Just give it a nice healthy diet of either and it will fire up. :laughing: I was looking for the block heater cord on mine and I don't think it has it either. I'm sure its costs them $5 to get it made in china and they make 95% profit off all the parts. At least spare keys are cheap I heard new Kubota ones cost a fortune. Theft prevention to deter the poor criminals from buying keys.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1210788 said:


> Just give it a nice healthy diet of either and it will fire up. :laughing: I was looking for the block heater cord on mine and I don't think it has it either. I'm sure its costs them $5 to get it made in china and they make 95% profit off all the parts. At least spare keys are cheap I heard new Kubota ones cost a fortune. Theft prevention to deter the poor criminals from buying keys.


Hmm I thought block heaters were standard on 6, 7, 8 and 9000 series tractors.


----------



## RAZOR

I just order a new tractor and I went back to R 4's, I find the R 1's wear too fast. I think the R 1's grip a bit better while pushing snow but for road driving and blowing driveways I find R 4's work fine. My dealer said a lot of guys are switching to Nokian tires and love them. He claims they last a long time, better snow traction and smoother ride. I was thinking about giving them a try but it was around $1000 extra for a set so I stuck with the R 4's for now.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1210807 said:


> Hmm I thought block heaters were standard on 6, 7, 8 and 9000 series tractors.


I duno you tell me. It was cold and dark out and I didn't feel like spending allot of time searching for it. Where do they usually tie it up? Have to look in owners manuel / online.


----------



## Grassman09

RAZOR;1210810 said:


> I just order a new tractor.


Another? Again? Still orange and from topline?


----------



## PlatinumService

Grassman09;1210815 said:


> I duno you tell me. It was cold and dark out and I didn't feel like spending allot of time searching for it. Where do they usually tie it up? Have to look in owners manuel / online.


"passenger" side of the tractor by the door or the flip down panal at the motor.


----------



## Grassman09

PlatinumService;1210820 said:


> "passenger" side of the tractor by the door or the flip down panal at the motor.


I will take a look. But maybe only premiums come with heater cords.


----------



## PlatinumService

Grassman09;1210830 said:


> I will take a look. But maybe only premiums come with heater cords.


im not running a premium. ive got a 6420


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have never had to use ether but I also dont know what it does ect ect. 

anyone care to explain the use of ether?


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1210845 said:


> I have never had to use ether but I also dont know what it does ect ect.
> 
> anyone care to explain the use of ether?


Try it in the ram with the grid heater.  but maybe step back a few feet. Makes your regular diesel fuel even more explosive.


----------



## RAZOR

Grassman09;1210818 said:


> Another? Again? Still orange and from topline?


Yeah, I got offered a deal that I could not turn down. I'm turning in the old one, the new ones come with swivel seats and I just that to have one. I got the new one last year so my wife get to drive this one.


----------



## PlatinumService

MIDTOWNPC;1210845 said:


> I have never had to use ether but I also dont know what it does ect ect.
> 
> anyone care to explain the use of ether?


google it lol.

its a highly flamable spray that helps diesel motors fire up when its cold. dont use use in motors with glow plugs because the heat from pre heating could cause combustion with all the valves closed and pop the motor.


----------



## Grassman09

PlatinumService;1210857 said:


> google it lol.
> 
> its a highly flamable spray that helps diesel motors fire up when its cold. dont use use in motors with glow plugs because the heat from pre heating could cause combustion with all the valves closed and pop the motor.


Yea not good to use in modern day engines. When I worked fro Canadian Grounds plowing the court house in Brampton we had a John Deere loader and even with it being plugged in it still needed it and even when it finally fired up it still needed more.

The chump I bought big whitie (20 year old international) from said I shouldnt use it in the dump truck.


----------



## Grassman09

RAZOR;1210856 said:


> Yeah, I got offered a deal that I could not turn down. I'm turning in the old one, the new ones come with swivel seats and I just that to have one. I got the new one last year so my wife get to drive this one.


He had a add up for reward for one of the machines stolen in fall. I was thinking of getting that tow behind salter on the trailer that would hook up to my tractor. Looks pretty small thou from the pictures. Maybe u can get me some up close ones if you are going there.


----------



## DeVries

Either is an absolute last resort for me. If it were gear drive I would probably drag it down the road and engage it in gear and try to start it that way first.


----------



## PlatinumService

DeVries;1210906 said:


> Either is an absolute last resort for me. If it were gear drive I would probably drag it down the road and engage it in gear and try to start it that way first.


same, its an absolute last resort.... in fact i dont even own a can of ether lol. i have nothing that i feel i could safely use it on. and i never have an issue firing up equipment except the cat 216 skid steer ( no block heater cord) but even that fires up with the glow plug pre heat.


----------



## Mr.Markus

That was cold last night... My plow started off slow then froze completely solid. I thought I threw a solenoid, lost up down and sideways, but it moved when it clicked. Took it into the shop to defrost for an hour and bang good as new. -26 while I was out but I think the windchill driving on the hiway is what froze it up.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1210830 said:


> I will take a look. But maybe only premiums come with heater cords.


It's on the right side where the little pop up cover is with the oil filter.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Our project for the day! Man I'm tired....not used to be under a truck 1/2 the day!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mr. Markus, rock a little methyl hydrate in your oil, It'll never freeze up then.


----------



## PlatinumService

Cedar Grounds;1211054 said:


> Our project for the day! Man I'm tired....not used to be under a truck 1/2 the day!


what rig is that for?

all the way up to -12 here and flurries have started, nice big flakes. EC calling 2-4 and WN is calling 1-3 so its either going to be a trace and the thawrox are going to do all the work or in the 5-10 area LOL


----------



## cet

I'm pretty sure we will be plowing all our schools. Diamond plowed all his yesterday. 2cm of snow and we have a 5cm trigger. I think he's trying to make someone look bad.


----------



## Alpha Property

same forcast here, nothing comming down yet but they skys are starting to darken up


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;1211170 said:


> I'm pretty sure we will be plowing all our schools. Diamond plowed all his yesterday. 2cm of snow and we have a 5cm trigger. I think he's trying to make someone look bad.


Are you guys paid per push or flat rate seasonal in York Region?


----------



## CGM Inc.

snowing here maybe started 1/2 hour ago, system moves pretty quick. Why would you plow this with around 0 degree for tomorrow?


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1211170 said:


> I'm pretty sure we will be plowing all our schools. Diamond plowed all his yesterday. 2cm of snow and we have a 5cm trigger. I think he's trying to make someone look bad.


Stilescape did all his yesterday as well... but that was their first time out for the schools all weekend.

Who would diamond be trying to make look bad?


----------



## Alpha Property

hey guys, how do you go about getting these school board contracts? I'm far enough away from you guys to not be compitiotion lol, but Snips is one of the big guys in my area and they do a ton of school board cutting and plowing, and I wouldn't mind getting a bit of that for next year


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Just bid it when the tender comes out.


----------



## Alpha Property

where is the tender posted?


----------



## musclecarboy

Alpha Property;1211300 said:


> where is the tender posted?


You can find them online typically. Most towns/school boards post them under "business services" on a "bid opportunities" page. They're multi-year so who knows when it will come out for bid next. I have heard they go cheap but they aren't very complex to do.


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;1211176 said:


> Are you guys paid per push or flat rate seasonal in York Region?


Public schools are seasonal on a 5cm trigger and he plowed them all.

Stilecapes didn't plow his schools in aurora and I think that was Diamonds point.

Catholic schools are per push on a 2.5cm trigger and I didn't plow one of them. That's how little there was.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1211333 said:


> Public schools are seasonal on a 5cm trigger and he plowed them all.
> 
> Stilecapes didn't plow his schools in aurora and I think that was Diamonds point.
> 
> Catholic schools are per push on a 2.5cm trigger and I didn't plow one of them. That's how little there was.


Who makes the call on per push


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1211111 said:


> Mr. Markus, rock a little methyl hydrate in your oil, It'll never freeze up then.


Thanks Grant, it may stem from a minor leak on one of my cylinders that let some moisture in. Haven't had this happen since the 80's, wasn't worried just surprised that the temperature did that too me. Felt like a rookie again. I was just punching spots so no bigggie.


----------



## DeVries

Alpha Property;1211300 said:


> where is the tender posted?


The tender is posted on the district school board of Niagara or the Catholic boards site. You have to pre qualify for both of them, they go for really cheap though. 
The district school board is up in 2013 and the Catholic I think is up next year. As far as grass goes again it's so cheap you may break even if you are lucky but whats the sense in that.

The guy that does most of the schools says he can do it for that cheap cause his equipment is paid off, not sure how he's going to replace it though


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1211381 said:


> Who makes the call on per push


Me payup but even I couldn't push that


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1211411 said:


> Me payup but even I couldn't push that


Gotcha. A few unplowed 1cm events must make the lots a mess


----------



## cet

We are going tonight. They have all been called and ready to go.


----------



## Alpha Property

its comming down light now, the weathernetwork down graded it to close to 1cm overnight. so maybe i won't have much to do


----------



## CGM Inc.

CP24 says its below plowable amounts too! Now they are plowing experts and can't even predict the weather!


----------



## Alpha Property

lol what a bunch of clowns


----------



## cet

Alpha Property;1211492 said:


> lol what a bunch of clowns


You have that right. We are going for plow 15 tonight. I'm not liking this year too much. What else can you do, plow what comes and keep going.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We had a weird day. Sites downtown were salted, black by midday, lots of sun. Out of no-where, parts of Scarborough got 3 inches of snow, 1km away, hardly anything. Of course my route is in the 3 inch part!!! And all of our resis!


----------



## Alpha Property

cet;1211503 said:


> You have that right. We are going for plow 15 tonight. I'm not liking this year too much. What else can you do, plow what comes and keep going.


I think i'm only around 11 so far


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1211503 said:


> We are going for plow 15 tonight.


wesport wesport holy crap! We are still in the low single digit plows!
Not planing on plowing this!


----------



## PlatinumService

i think im at 15 plows as well but ive put salt down almost 40 times so far this year (including plowable events) its been busy and we are only at the halfway mark of the season.


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;1211550 said:


> wesport wesport holy crap! We are still in the low single digit plows!
> Not planing on plowing this!


Catholic Board is pickle mix so that stuff is pretty much useless. I don't keep track of plowing events but one of my subs handed me his bill today so I know how many times we have been. I do keep track but I don't add it up all the time.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1211575 said:


> Catholic Board is pickle mix so that stuff is pretty much useless. I don't keep track of plowing events but one of my subs handed me his bill today so I know how many times we have been. I do keep track but I don't add it up all the time.


Ok, I have a spread sheet where I keep track of everything.....
If we plow a storm 2 or 3 times it counts as 1 for me since I track by plowable event. We don't have any subs that get paid by push or hours, that obviously changes things.


----------



## CGM Inc.

PlatinumService;1211567 said:


> salt down almost 40 times so far this year.


We are not even 1/2 of that....very seldom we go over 30 applications. Seing how others salt I could have put 25 apps down by now but don't like to butcher the golden cow.


----------



## musclecarboy

I have one site that never collects maintenance reports so I tally it up using those. There are still forms from last season in there


----------



## PlatinumService

Cedar Grounds;1211598 said:


> We are not even 1/2 of that....very seldom we go over 30 applications. Seing how others salt I could have put 25 apps down by now but don't like to butcher the golden cow.


my contract is inclusive not per app

do we have a reverse smiley of this --payup LOL


----------



## PlatinumService

Cedar Grounds;1211593 said:


> . We don't have any subs that get paid by push or hours, that obviously changes things.


How do they get paid?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Monthly! That's how we do it to.


----------



## Mr.Markus

PlatinumService;1211671 said:


> my contract is inclusive not per app
> 
> do we have a reverse smiley of this --payup LOL


Haha! A pay out smiley with a big frown.

Thanks WN looks like a lot more than 1 cm for me, off to bed


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Really? Looks like it should be over for you soon? How much came down?


----------



## CGM Inc.

PlatinumService;1211678 said:


> How do they get paid?


Monthly all inclusive


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1211703 said:


> Really? Looks like it should be over for you soon? How much came down?


We got a solid 1 cm, maby 1.5 closer to 2 when its all done most likely... I hope it stops soon!


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1211706 said:


> Monthly all inclusive


That's the mellow, low risk way. Best way IMO. Have a 10-20% Holdback that gets paid in April as long as they always showed up.


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1211713 said:


> That's the mellow, low risk way. Best way IMO. Have a 10-20% Holdback that gets paid in April as long as they always showed up.


We always show up for them. If the we didnt show up I'm sure Cedar or Pristine would hear about it fast.

Now that granted they might not empty the trash bins one week as they got a bit busy with snow. They should know better. However it don't help when the residence use the trash bins on site as there 2nd household bins where they put drywall insulation wire you name it in the bins and then they fill up super fast and then the complaints come in that the bins are full..


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

You basically have a hold back because last payment is in April....


----------



## greywynd

Never heard or discussed monthly terms for sub work.....how does that generally work, and what is expected of them?


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1211713 said:


> That's the mellow, low risk way. Best way IMO. Have a 10-20% Holdback that gets paid in April as long as they always showed up.


I wouldn't do it any other way and only with someone I trust! My sub and I rely on each other!


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1211753 said:


> You basically have a hold back because last payment is in April....


I get what you're saying, but what if right now one of your subs fcked off to another job that pays him better? You are left empty. If you kept a little of his Nov, Dec, and Jan cheque, he would think twice. I'm not saying it would ever happen, but if its a busy year and they're on a fixed income it could get their mind to wander and consider other opportunities. Its all trust, but the separation should be planned when you're still together.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

We have pushed our schools 7 times so far and our industrial/commercials 10 times so far this year.

Just got the call to salt all schools tonite. Heading out for 1 AM...breakfast for 4:30.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1211810 said:


> We have pushed our schools 7 times so far and our industrial/commercials 10 times so far this year.
> 
> Just got the call to salt all schools tonite. Heading out for 1 AM...breakfast for 4:30.


Not even mcdonalds has breakfast that early!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We have never been screwed over by a sub in winter. We actually have 6 that I know are on plowsite. Honestly, if it did happen, it would be quite crappy, but that's life. What difference would it make on monthly vs. hourly? You are still screwed. Good thing there is plowsite to help out and replace!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We are mostly screwed over by shovelers. They just don't get it, you can tell them upfront how crappy it will be, and it doesn't matter. They still quit on the light stuff.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

musclecarboy;1211818 said:


> Not even mcdonalds has breakfast that early!


The Grill on Queensway...24 hour joint. Gets good at 3 AM on Saturday and Sunday mornings...all the drunk club chicks and strippers come in...before they go to church..


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, 3am plowsite get-together?


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1211825 said:


> We are mostly screwed over by shovelers. They just don't get it, you can tell them upfront how crappy it will be, and it doesn't matter. They still quit on the light stuff.


Yep thats a given. Some people I will never understand. I'm not surprised you guys haven't been screwed by a sub, I wouldn't expect it to happen. You are right, it would suck either way. BIG headaches would follow for a much longer time period than you would like.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm inspired, I'm auctioning off the service of my bobcat from PPM's site.! Anyone want to take that?

If anyone held back money from me as a plowing sub I'd be subbing elsewhere. That's the point of sub work, Pay should be like clockwork. I wait on money enough in the construction world. They have gotten so far out of line on holdbacks and paying as they get paid etc... BRUTAL!! In construction, the longer someone takes to pay me the more they pay on the next job. If I get out of their price range then good. I do a lot of work for the racetrack in Ajax and they pay when they get an invoice. They get silly cheap rates because I love to work for them.

The guy I plowed for last year ended up taking so long to pay sometimes that it was like a holdback. I considered taking all his customers this year out of spite.... Couldnt be bothered just moved on and so far so good this year.payup


----------



## ff1221

I think I'm around 30 pushes so far this season, hurting a bit on the driveway contracts, but that's why I do all my commercials hourly, all works out in the end.


----------



## CGM Inc.

we plow.....at least partially.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1211825 said:


> We are mostly screwed over by shovelers. They just don't get it, you can tell them upfront how crappy it will be, and it doesn't matter. They still quit on the light stuff.


X2


----------



## goel

I had to can my subcontractor and took the route back ourselves. He was highly recomended, so I worked out a route this year to provide some breathing space/room on the others.

Just happened to be driving by a card lock gas station that was on the route, and found a different plow truck doing the lot. Our contract states "no subs..., unless authorized....."

Did not want to get caught with a somebody/nobody plowing into a set of gas pumps and not being authorized to work or have insurance or something like that....

Already had enough work (thats why a sub), but the risk is too high.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1211703 said:


> Really? Looks like it should be over for you soon? How much came down?


Sorry Jon, went to bed.... 1.5-2-inches in the yard...You're right looks like it ended as I went to bed.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, nothing wrong with bed, that's where I am headed. I ended up enjoying tonight. Took my time, plowed my route and a route that I normally just salt, widened roadways, nice and neat! I like it when you are not rushing before 7. We could have just heavy salted, but it would have been slushy and there was no need.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, nothing wrong with bed, that's where I am headed. I ended up enjoying tonight. Took my time, plowed my route and a route that I normally just salt, widened roadways, nice and neat! I like it when you are not rushing before 7. We could have just heavy salted, but it would have been slushy and there was no need.


----------



## musclecarboy

Just finishing a pass then spreading salt. With temps at -2 and sun, everything will be cleaned up quick


----------



## Alpha Property

turned out to not even realy be plowable in my zone (throrold, welland, fonthill, niagara falls) Saw a few trucks out plowing to clean up and a bunch of salting, but my stuffs almost all residential, and no way were people going to pay for this little ammount after a busy month so far


----------



## martyman

Why does the city plow trucks run up and down my street for less than two inches of fluffy snow? it sounds like a train going through my bedroom at 2:30 in the morning


----------



## PlatinumService

Pristine PM ltd;1212096 said:


> . We could have just heavy salted, but it would have been slushy and there was no need.


i did that and i regret it once i was done. we had about an inch very borderline and alot was traveled on during the work day. i though it would just melt away no problem. i had the main roadways black by 7 and a bit slushy in spots, but i wish i scraped.


----------



## musclecarboy

Good thing I scraped... Beaver ran out of salt. I was lucky to be in the last 50 yards in their shed.


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1212195 said:


> Good thing I scraped... Beaver ran out of salt. I was lucky to be in the last 50 yards in their shed.


really?? are they getting more today? or did they say that there is a shortage?


----------



## CGM Inc.

PlatinumService;1212179 said:


> i did that and i regret it once i was done. we had about an inch very borderline and alot was traveled on during the work day. i though it would just melt away no problem. i had the main roadways black by 7 and a bit slushy in spots, but i wish i scraped.


We scraped some but not everything. Was probably the better call to do and keep things clean. Some sites barely had 1" further east and south for us the less snow.


----------



## musclecarboy

PlatinumService;1212198 said:


> really?? are they getting more today? or did they say that there is a shortage?


One of the older guys (by older I mean 30+) said they have 50 tractor trailer loads coming today


----------



## cet

PlatinumService;1212198 said:


> really?? are they getting more today? or did they say that there is a shortage?


I got 2 loads last week and the driver told me there was lots down there. I hope it's true.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1212223 said:


> One of the older guys (by older I mean 30+) said they have 50 tractor trailer loads coming today


Don't they have 4 sheds. How do you let them all run low.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1212231 said:


> Don't they have 4 sheds. How do you let them all run low.


One is 80%+ then the other 3 make up the rest. He blew thru the 2nd mini shed when I was there (10-12 mins)


----------



## cet

I heard once how much they make on salt in a winter. The # was pretty stupid.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Looks like a lot of Guys out there wish they had plowed too....listening to my scanner


----------



## PlatinumService

Cedar Grounds;1212217 said:


> We scraped some but not everything. Was probably the better call to do and keep things clean. Some sites barely had 1" further east and south for us the less snow.


yeah deffinately the better call...but you live and you learn im still pretty new at making the calls im used to subbing so its still a learning curve.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1212233 said:


> I heard once how much they make on salt in a winter. The # was pretty stupid.


The land was bought for a few grand in the 50's apparently. Decent return on investment


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Got called out last night to salt our schools...IMO they should have been plowed as some havent been touched since they were salted after the flash freeze on the 19th. Took some heat from a few custodians-told them to call and b!tch to the guy who made the call.


----------



## musclecarboy

Same cop from a couple weeks ago got me again. This time no tickets


----------



## CGM Inc.

PlatinumService;1212238 said:


> yeah deffinately the better call...but you live and you learn im still pretty new at making the calls im used to subbing so its still a learning curve.


Only my 3rd winter now! I have 2 Guys I ask for input but usually by the time we have to go. One calles me when he thinks we need to do something other one just mumbles we shouldn't be out. I have the tendency to go out earlier which sometimes bites you in the ass. But I should say "trust my GUT" as I have been told by someone else on here b4.
It was a little "waste of plow" but we barely used any salt either so it was a wash and sites look spotless!


----------



## greywynd

musclecarboy;1212295 said:


> Same cop from a couple weeks ago got me again. This time no tickets


Bet he's been watching for you to see if he could nab you for any repeats. Nice to hear that you've got everything setup correctly now to save the hassles!


----------



## PlatinumService

Cedar Grounds;1212313 said:


> Only my 3rd winter now! I have 2 Guys I ask for input but usually by the time we have to go. One calles me when he thinks we need to do something other one just mumbles we shouldn't be out. I have the tendency to go out earlier which sometimes bites you in the ass. But I should say "trust my GUT" as I have been told by someone else on here b4.
> It was a little "waste of plow" but we barely used any salt either so it was a wash and sites look spotless!


yeah i should just "trust my gut" i went out a bit later but i couldnt sleep thinking i should be out plowing just because i was awake lol

my place always looks spotless and barely have to throw down material. used double what i usually use. it barely costs me anything to plow just fuel and my time. to melt it away cots me lots more in salt. but i had to know what is possible in a pinch as well. every day is a learning day. Thumbs Up


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1212313 said:


> It was a little "waste of plow" but we barely used any salt either so it was a wash and sites look spotless!


Totally agree with this. I used 1t of salt for all my sites today but it took 4t of thawrox on Sunday.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Checked everything starting late lastnight, no rush.. Some places got a scrap before salting. Worked out well.


----------



## cet

Well I had my Discovery Hearing this morning at 10am. My Lawyer asked me to be there at 9:30 to go over things. I get there at 9:25 and at 10:15 there is the court reported and myself there having a nice conversation. I asked her if it had been canceled? She said nobody told her. After a couple of phone calls we find out it has been canceled. Just have to love Lawyer's.


----------



## CGM Inc.

New plates arrived 
I expect to get a little more snow recognition out of it since we do not advertize snow at this point.


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1212396 said:


> New plates arrived
> I expect to get a little more snow recognition out of it since we do not advertize snow at this point.


Love 'em. Why does it still need to have that stupid crown thing?


----------



## cet

Plate looks great.

Hard to believe that wasn't gone already.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1212408 said:


> Plate looks great.
> 
> Hard to believe that wasn't gone already.


X2....had to grab it


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;1212411 said:


> X2....had to grab it


When you think how much a custom plate cost they are extremely cheap. You have them forever.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

NICE PLATES.

I have IFIXURPC and PLWURSNO.. 


there is a guy in town that has LUV2DIG (excavation company)
and an electrician that has SPARKY


----------



## MarkG

PlatinumService;1212179 said:


> i did that and i regret it once i was done. we had about an inch very borderline and alot was traveled on during the work day. i though it would just melt away no problem. i had the main roadways black by 7 and a bit slushy in spots, but i wish i scraped.


 I'm having a debate with people about this. If contracts stipulate 2" or more you plow why are we plowing less then that instead of salting? We are all in this business to make money... Equipment and labour time are reduced when we only salt and higher considerably when we plow... Like to hear some feedback to this....


----------



## Mr.Markus

MarkG;1212516 said:


> I'm having a debate with people about this. If contracts stipulate 2" or more you plow why are we plowing less then that instead of salting? We are all in this business to make money... Equipment and labour time are reduced when we only salt and higher considerably when we plow... Like to hear some feedback to this....


Cause most of the managers don't track what fell, they look across the way and see that your competitions lot looks better and get some crazy ideas.

I plowed and salted everything including weekend estates, to let the mild temps at the pavement. have to say everything looks A1.


----------



## PlatinumService

MarkG;1212516 said:


> I'm having a debate with people about this. If contracts stipulate 2" or more you plow why are we plowing less then that instead of salting? We are all in this business to make money... Equipment and labour time are reduced when we only salt and higher considerably when we plow... Like to hear some feedback to this....


i agree with what your saying. but this is new plaza in our town and is actually the largest development the town will probably ever get. it was just sold to new owner with new property managers so i want to show the new managers that i take extra care for their property. i would like a multi year deal on this place and every company in and around the area will be bidding to get it off of me. its almost a zero tolerence plaza and spending a little extra to show my company is the right fit for the plaza doesnt bother me. as you said im in it to make money there is enough margin in the place to take the time needed to go the extra mile and not have any complaints or question the quality of my work.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Contracts don't mean squat!

If you followed to a tee the timing of a contract, and the amounts that were acceptable with regard to snowfalls, and response times, you would be looking for a new job quickly.

This is only for the GTA, I know that there are different levels of work in areas where people actually know how to drive on snow, but here, you will get calls from a property manager at 12 noon yelling at you for not being on site already when you have already been through at 6am and are now on your way again because the snow stopped falling at 10:30. The contract says you have 8 hours, the reality is you have no hours! If someone slips and falls, you are still going to get screwed and your insurance is not going to fight it if they would save money by paying out and raising your premiums.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1212581 said:


> Contracts don't mean squat!
> 
> If you followed to a tee the timing of a contract, and the amounts that were acceptable with regard to snowfalls, and response times, you would be looking for a new job quickly.
> 
> This is only for the GTA, I know that there are different levels of work in areas where people actually know how to drive on snow, but here, you will get calls from a property manager at 12 noon yelling at you for not being on site already when you have already been through at 6am and are now on your way again because the snow stopped falling at 10:30. The contract says you have 8 hours, the reality is you have no hours! If someone slips and falls, you are still going to get screwed and your insurance is not going to fight it if they would save money by paying out and raising your premiums.


Sad but true. I have had similar complaints and you just have to roll with it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

looks like its going to be clear for a few days. hopefully the slush that is out there melts up otherwise we will have to give it a squeegy pass in the morning or later tongiht.
hightraffic areas are black... corners ect are slushy. everything looks dirty looking

gotta do a few fixes the next few days, get some bills out also.


gotta do brakes on the 2007. first year I made this truck a backup and used it the other day to plow and salt... brakes need to be done, first time they have needed to be replaced and its got 70 000 miles. I bought it at 25 000 miles so I doubt it was done before that. That exhaust brake really saves how often you do brake jobs. 


2000sq ft shop heated by gas with a small office in it for $1200 a month plus utilites. Good deal?


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1212614 said:


> looks like its going to be clear for a few days. hopefully the slush that is out there melts up otherwise we will have to give it a squeegy pass in the morning or later tongiht.
> hightraffic areas are black... corners ect are slushy. everything looks dirty looking
> 
> gotta do a few fixes the next few days, get some bills out also.
> 
> gotta do brakes on the 2007. first year I made this truck a backup and used it the other day to plow and salt... brakes need to be done, first time they have needed to be replaced and its got 70 000 miles. I bought it at 25 000 miles so I doubt it was done before that. That exhaust brake really saves how often you do brake jobs.
> 
> 2000sq ft shop heated by gas with a small office in it for $1200 a month plus utilites. Good deal?


How much are utilities? I would be more inclined to say $1500 all in. That seems reasonable, not sure how much rents drop out your way compared to the Megacity


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

musclecarboy;1212637 said:


> How much are utilities? I would be more inclined to say $1500 all in. That seems reasonable, not sure how much rents drop out your way compared to the Megacity


I cant bring myself to rent something because I have about $5000 worth of lumber sitting in a pile and I should build something. I also am spoiled with the fact that after 6 I can always use the enterprise shop because its my pass thru to the back yard at the plaza.

It would be a good deal if the guy that does all mysidewalks wanted a bigger place because he also has his lawn stuff. it would give me a place to work in the winter and summer, well the stuff can sit outside.

im like scrouge mcduck these days.


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;1212751 said:


> I cant bring myself to rent something because I have about $5000 worth of lumber sitting in a pile and I should build something. I also am spoiled with the fact that after 6 I can always use the enterprise shop because its my pass thru to the back yard at the plaza.
> 
> It would be a good deal if the guy that does all mysidewalks wanted a bigger place because he also has his lawn stuff. it would give me a place to work in the winter and summer, well the stuff can sit outside.
> 
> im like scrouge mcduck these days.


You could bring the lumber here, and we'll build a shop at my place.....use it whenever you need it!!


----------



## rooferdave

MIDTOWNPC;1212614 said:


> 2000sq ft shop heated by gas with a small office in it for $1200 a month plus utilites. Good deal?


here in Scarlem its about $12 per ft per year

my shop is 2700 sq ft

it is $2500/ month and heat(gas) nov 18 to jan 15 was $700... hydro was about $500 for the same period so with hst, last month my shop was approx $3500.00 for 2700 ft


----------



## JD Dave

Nice plates Steffan.


----------



## snowplowchick

rooferdave;1212796 said:


> here in Scarlem its about $12 per ft per year
> 
> my shop is 2700 sq ft
> 
> it is $2500/ month and heat(gas) nov 18 to jan 15 was $700... hydro was about $500 for the same period so with hst, last month my shop was approx $3500.00 for 2700 ft


Wow, that is the going rate in toronto? I would rather try to find a way to make a mortgage payment on a property before I could justify shelling out that much money for rent so that I can pay someone else's mortgage.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Cedar Grounds;1212396 said:


> New plates arrived
> I expect to get a little more snow recognition out of it since we do not advertize snow at this point.


Nice plates! I'd like to get myself a set of custom plates for the work trucks..already have a set for my project car. It's a 1983 VW Rabbit the plates are QWK HARE.....trying to think of a plate for my Audi A4..any suggestions?


----------



## 3ipka

On the topic of shops, one of our units on one of our properties is coming up in april. Its a 2000 square foot unit with a drive in door. Would be great for a landscaper/snow plow contractor. Were located near dixie and eglington in Mississauga. PM me if anyone is interested

Edit: our units are strictly on a lease basis, not for sale


----------



## CGM Inc.

3ipka;1213198 said:


> On the topic of shops, one of our units on one of our properties is coming up in april. Its a 2000 square foot unit with a drive in door. Would be great for a landscaper/snow plow contractor. Were located near dixie and eglington in Mississauga. PM me if anyone is interested


Looking for property but that is to small for me.
To buy not rent....


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1212810 said:


> Nice plates Steffan.


To bad they go on a DODGE 
Most likely on one I don't even own at this point....
Don't think I want to go through the hazzle of changing them on my truck now.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;1212758 said:


> You could bring the lumber here, and we'll build a shop at my place.....use it whenever you need it!!


little far, but if you were local and were allowed to build. id be up for some sort of a deal.


----------



## ff1221

Pristine PM ltd;1212581 said:


> Contracts don't mean squat!
> 
> If you followed to a tee the timing of a contract, and the amounts that were acceptable with regard to snowfalls, and response times, you would be looking for a new job quickly.
> 
> This is only for the GTA, I know that there are different levels of work in areas where people actually know how to drive on snow, but here, you will get calls from a property manager at 12 noon yelling at you for not being on site already when you have already been through at 6am and are now on your way again because the snow stopped falling at 10:30. The contract says you have 8 hours, the reality is you have no hours! If someone slips and falls, you are still going to get screwed and your insurance is not going to fight it if they would save money by paying out and raising your premiums.


Yep, it's amazing what a couple hundred kilometres can do, I laugh up here that you guys are trying to decide whether to salt or plow a 2cm event, and I won't get out of bed for 2 inches unless I'm feeling ambitious and want to do my commercials, and there is only on contractor in town that does sanding and salting. Now, that being said the going rate for a plow truck here is between $60 to $68/hr, and we sub out at $55/hr, so the numbers are a little different as well as the amount of plowable events. Like I said earlier, I've done about 30 so far, which is about our average, but this year I expect I'll do 15 to 20 more.


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;1213307 said:


> little far, but if you were local and were allowed to build. id be up for some sort of a deal.


Allowed isn't an issue, I've got 12+ acres here, and a shop spot in mind......in fact there's a building there right now that I would take down and replace with a shop. I've actually been dragging my feet on building, because the better half returned to school a few years ago, and when she's done we may end up relocating.

I still want to get down your way and check out your setup, between the white stuff and other work, I just haven't had a chance!!


----------



## Alpha Property

Tripple L are you gone to get the new ebling? No snow in the forcast till the weekend I belive


----------



## goel

Hey Grassman,

Did you see the Ghost MTO Van in Milton today? He had pulled the plates off 5 trucks by 10:30 am this morning. He was hanging around Thompson/Main Nippising/Childs Dr.

Looking for overweight, unfit/unsafe trucks. Followed 1 of my guys into a property on Nippising Rd we look after, checked his Drivers License, quick look at the truck and good to go.

New Grey Caravan, no label or logo, light bar on top.

First time I have seen a Ghost MTO.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ghost MTO seems just plain wrong! Hope they stay in the west end!


----------



## goel

Yea, thanks.....

I drove past when he had someone pulled over and I knew immediately what he was. Let the guys know to make sure no shortcuts and strap things down if needed, 20 minutes later he pulled my guy over.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Sorry! That came across wrong! I mean, since you already have them... sorry!


----------



## goel

Lol - sokay

The ghost part is nasty..


----------



## Triple L

Alpha Property;1213582 said:


> Tripple L are you gone to get the new ebling? No snow in the forcast till the weekend I belive


Rolling out at 6 this morning... 
Its about time, winters almost over!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Happy Birthday Mr. Markus!


----------



## snowplowchick

Saturday back up to 5-10 cm again. Think it is an Alberta clipper coming through.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1213794 said:


> Happy Birthday Mr. Markus!


Happy Birthday Stephan! My mom phoned me already!!!


----------



## musclecarboy

snowplowchick;1213799 said:


> Saturday back up to 5-10 cm again. Think it is an Alberta clipper coming through.


I'm cool with that. The following Saturday would be better but weekend storms are so much nicer IMO. People aren't out as early and you can go back for any touch ups.


----------



## DeVries

The forecast has been calling for snow all week and then sunny, then back to snow again.

I agree with the weekend storms, way more relaxed and I enjoy them more.


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1213806 said:


> I'm cool with that. The following Saturday would be better but weekend storms are so much nicer IMO. People aren't out as early and you can go back for any touch ups.


They're up earlier out here, most of my customers are from Toronto with weekend properties,so storms on the weekend are time consuming. "Let's chat up the help."lol
It is relaxing and the face time helps solidify the relationship. Hockey tournaments and the fact that we seem to be a coffee stop on the way to ski country doesn't help.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Cedar Grounds;1213794 said:


> Happy Birthday Mr. Markus!





DeVries;1213811 said:


> I agree with the weekend storms, way more relaxed and I enjoy them more.


....X2!!!


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MR MARKUS!
​*_


----------



## snowplowchick

Where can I buy esso univis j13, some of you said you use it? And does it come in 5 gal


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1213802 said:


> Happy Birthday Stephan! My mom phoned me already!!!


Mine is thinking about me for the past years.....


----------



## CGM Inc.

snowplowchick;1213824 said:


> Where can I buy esso univis j13, some of you said you use it? And does it come in 5 gal


We buy ours at Arctic in Oakville, London should have it as well.
I'm sure there are other places that are cheaper...


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1213817 said:


> ....X2!!!





xll_VIPER_llx;1213820 said:


> _*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MR MARKUS!
> ​*_


Thanks guys.


----------



## PlatinumService

happy birthday markus and steffan


----------



## Neige

Bonne Féte  guys Marcus & Steffan tymusic


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

HAPPY BDAY GUYS

looks like the weather man can copy paste.

Thursday:Cloudy with 40 percent chance of flurries. High minus 4. 
Friday:Cloudy with 60 percent chance of flurries. Low minus 10. High minus 4. Saturday:Cloudy with 60 percent chance of flurries. Low minus 15. High minus 7. Sunday:Cloudy with 60 percent chance of flurries. Low minus 8. High minus 5. Monday:Cloudy with 60 percent chance of flurries. Low minus 19. High minus 11. Tuesdayeriods of snow. Low minus 15. High minus 10.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

STEFAN


----------



## Neige

You got that right Johnny. It has been snowing none stop since 6 am, not bad for partly cloudy.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Thanks! Everyone! 
I have a beer tonight for everyone


----------



## wildwilly

At the landing strip???


----------



## CGM Inc.

Dutch Beer for a German Buy....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1214459 said:


> Dutch Beer for a German Buy....


Thought you kept that in the closet.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

This one's funnier...


----------



## dfd9

Cedar Grounds;1198959 said:


> Two different things in my opinion! Leaving a vehicle with the key in it unlocked is encouragement to theft which is a criminal offense!
> Cop cars on duty are a different issue! You would be the first to complain if a cop or ambulance would be late to your accident due to the car or truck not starting....
> 
> Idling a vehicle is illegal too! But to many don\'t care about legalities!





Cedar Grounds;1198983 said:


> Who gave him the opportunity to steel the truck
> Locked truck and he couldn\'t have taken it.....Cop would be alive and children still had a father....


By this logic the mother is at fault for having the kid who grew into a man who stole the truck.

The mother of the truck driver as well, because she didn\'t raise her kid good enough to know to take the kids out of the truck.

I hope you\'re kidding, because blaming the plow operator for the illegal actions of another is patently absurd.

And in all reality, the truck is a deadly weapon, the cop should have treated it as such and shot the driver as soon as he started aiming for him. Still isn\'t his fault, because the idiot who stole the truck barefoot is the only one at fault in this whole mess.

Potentially putting a business out of business because some dirtbag stole a truck and then proceeded to kill a cop is the only one at fault of anything here.

I suppose the breweries are at fault for drunk drivers as well, right?


----------



## DeVries

Mr.Markus;1214479 said:


> Thought you kept that in the closet.....


MMMMMMMMMMMMM beer Dutch beerThumbs Up


----------



## PlatinumService

Cedar Grounds;1214459 said:


> Dutch Beer for a German Buy....


you know what they say.... if you aint dutch you aint much... :laughing:

Cheers enjoy your dutch pieces of heaven


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1214485 said:


> This one's funnier...


Used to like her.....not anymore! :laughing:


----------



## cet

PlatinumService;1214543 said:


> you know what they say.... if you aint dutch you aint much... :laughing:
> 
> Cheers enjoy your dutch pieces of heaven


I thought they said Wooden Shoes, Wooden Head, Wooden listen. 

Happy Birthday guys, Hope you get to stay home tonight.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1214906 said:


> I thought they said Wooden Shoes, Wooden Head, Wooden listen.


they both go hand in hand Thumbs Up


----------



## ff1221

snowplowchick;1213824 said:


> Where can I buy esso univis j13, some of you said you use it? And does it come in 5 gal


Any bulk Esso dealer (Fuel oil supplier) will be able to get it for you, you'll have to order it as it is an aircraft hydraulic fluid, if you don't have a Esso dealer local here are some other comparable products, same idea you will like likely have to order them.

Castrol LT Hydraulic Oil
Chevron Aviation Hydraulic Fluid A
Chevron Aviation Hydraulic Fluid G
Dryden L.T. Hydraulic Oil
Esso UNIVIS® EXTRA
Lubriplate Special Low Pour Hydraulic Oil
Lyondell Polarflo®
Mobil Aero HF
Mobil Aero HFA
Pennzoil FRIGI-TRANZ®
Phillips Magnus® A "Arctic"
Royal Lubricants ROYCO® 756
Shell AEROSHELL® Fluid 4
Shell AEROSHELL® Fluid 41
Shell Canada Aeroshell® Fluid 4
Shell Canada Aeroshell® Fluid 41
Texaco Aircraft Hydraulic Oil 5606G

Hope this helps.

You could also try an airport mechanic.


----------



## Triple L

Happy Birthday guys  

I seen Jon Pristine's new 550 today getting all decaled up


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1215096 said:


> Happy Birthday guys
> 
> I seen Jon Pristine's new 550 today getting all decaled up


OK, I gotta know what company is getting those, someone enlighten me


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, even I am not that crazy... that is just ugly... it does stand out though! Is that a pig on top?


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1215228 said:


> haha, even I am not that crazy... that is just ugly... it does stand out though! Is that a pig on top?


You wouldnt even need to wash the truck after worrieful night of plowing HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ahhh Birthdays over. 6 am heavy flurries. Quick salt run in commuter traffic.Weeeee.


----------



## musclecarboy

Burned another spreader motor. I dont know WTF is wrong.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1215267 said:


> You wouldnt even need to wash the truck after worrieful night of plowing HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Finally Chad made a good funny. Happy belated birthday guys.


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1215515 said:


> Burned another spreader motor. I dont know WTF is wrong.


red is positive... black is negative


----------



## rooferdave

musclecarboy;1215515 said:


> Burned another spreader motor. I dont know WTF is wrong.


undersize wiring can do that


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1213594 said:


> Hey Grassman,
> 
> Did you see the Ghost MTO Van in Milton today? He had pulled the plates off 5 trucks by 10:30 am this morning. He was hanging around Thompson/Main Nippising/Childs Dr.
> 
> Looking for overweight, unfit/unsafe trucks. Followed 1 of my guys into a property on Nippising Rd we look after, checked his Drivers License, quick look at the truck and good to go.
> 
> New Grey Caravan, no label or logo, light bar on top.
> 
> First time I have seen a Ghost MTO.


No I didn't see him. Wow that's my exact route I take from BB down Thompson right on Main make a stop at Ont st then west up to Bronte ST. What time was this at? I salted everything with the 3/4ton instead of dump truck.



DeVries;1213811 said:


> The forecast has been calling for snow all week and then sunny, then back to snow again.
> 
> I agree with the weekend storms, way more relaxed and I enjoy them more.


They haven't a clue says 1-3 Sat 1-3 Sun but on the T.V. they say 5-10.


----------



## musclecarboy

PlatinumService;1215598 said:


> red is positive... black is negative


LOL it goes slower and slower then burns out. I have never had any issues until recently


----------



## rooferdave

so I bought a cat 416 yesterday and am wondering what to put on it, anyone have suggestions or have a used pusher or something for sale? I may just plow with it as it is for the year or just use it for removals


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Chad phone me 6472259170 please


----------



## Neige

rooferdave;1215626 said:


> so I bought a cat 416 yesterday and am wondering what to put on it, anyone have suggestions or have a used pusher or something for sale? I may just plow with it as it is for the year or just use it for removals


I have a new 12 foot Pro-Tech going for $3600.00


----------



## schrader

Any on else getting any snow or just us lucky people in Collingwood. We haver close to 10cm, they called for one.


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader;1215869 said:


> Any on else getting any snow or just us lucky people in Collingwood. We haver close to 10cm, they called for one.


Pavement is holding here, gravel drives have about an inch. Looks like it's done for now for us.


----------



## Elite_Maint

schrader;1215869 said:


> Any on else getting any snow or just us lucky people in Collingwood. We haver close to 10cm, they called for one.


Looks like only you lucky people got the snow...Only a trace in Vaughan this morning and nothing downtown Toronto.


----------



## greywynd

Nothing here in Peterborough today, but we did get a cm or two each of the last two days. 

Haven't been to Markham/Newmarket since Sunday, and unless there's an event, won't be there until Friday night to do site checks. (I pulled the weekend straw long time ago!)


----------



## Alpha Property

we've gotten the odd flake, but nothing on the ground or cars


----------



## CGM Inc.

couple flakes earlier but nothing that sticked. Still at 0 degree around here.


----------



## musclecarboy

Temps were nice today. It worked perfect.... My spreader busted and about 15 mins later a D Crupi truck rolled through and salted! She must have thought it was a city road.


----------



## snowman4

What size pusher do you think a Cat 430 could handle? This is a backhoe one size up from your standard cat backhoe. If you truly need more specs, lots on the Cat website (I figured I won't post them here so you could also compare to a Cat 420 which is the standard size). We're wondering 14 or if we should play it safe with a 12? It will be direct attach and it's a newer backhoe.. 430E IT FYI


----------



## greywynd

snowman, though it may handle the 14 okay in lighter snow, I would tend to think that the 12 would be a better fit. Also, is it being used on one site, or transported to different sites? If you're transporting it, stick to the 12'.


----------



## snowman4

One site, which is a hospital so I hope to god there is never a lot of snow on the ground to push!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I hope nothing happens tonight, they keep saying something will, but I think it already passed us.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1216447 said:


> I hope nothing happens tonight, they keep saying something will, but I think it already passed us.


Haha. You sound like a scared 13 year old girl.... Looks clear for me here...but we all know how fast that can change.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I truly am in the winter... we really need to have more salt extra!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1216464 said:


> I truly am in the winter... we really need to have more salt extra!!!!!


Next year, maybe work on a balance or a cap.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

it would be nice! There is always next year, you are right.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1216464 said:


> I truly am in the winter... we really need to have more salt extra!!!!!


hurting alredy....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yep! Jan has been rough, hopefully things will get better in Feb!


----------



## PlatinumService

Pristine PM ltd;1216522 said:


> yep! Jan has been rough, hopefully things will get better in Feb!


yeah it seems like every night needing to go salt this month... i hope we get a night off as well... or 2 or 3


----------



## cet

I think it is only 1 night off. Tomorrow doesn't look too good.

We seem to be plowing every weekend.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1216567 said:


> I think it is only 1 night off. Tomorrow doesn't look too good.
> 
> We seem to be plowing every weekend.


i agree with every word in your post

time to catch up on some zzz's


----------



## rooferdave

you guys see this tractor pull gone wrong? No one gets hurt but WOW!
http://video.ca.msn.com/watch/video/indoor-tractor-pulling-gone-awry/2jjgy40m?from=en-ca-hpquad


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1216522 said:


> yep! Jan has been rough, hopefully things will get better in Feb!


Yes but Dec was way below avg. We're not quite half way through our projected salt usage. I guess we'll see what the rest of the winter brings. A lot of little storms when salt is included are better off being plowed. I need to go back to my old plowing ways.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Next weeks forecast looks interesting.....JD will be happy if the experts are correct...


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1216698 said:


> Next weeks forecast looks interesting.....JD will be happy if the experts are correct...


Rather have 1 big one then a whole lot of little ones. Well at least that's what my wife says anyways.


----------



## jayman3

snowman4;1216333 said:


> One site, which is a hospital so I hope to god there is never a lot of snow on the ground to push!


I would stick with the 12 ft.I run 10 on both my machines and they handle them great,alot less strain on the machine on long pushes,It would be nice to have a 12ft on lighter snowfalls.I have both a pusher and a plow,I love the plow alot better it scrapes better than the pusher.


----------



## snowplowchick

There's a monster storm brewing for next Tuesday/Wednesday 10+ cms each day.


----------



## JD Dave

Best of luck to Chad. He's going for his big boy license this afternoon.


----------



## snowplowchick

JD Dave;1216719 said:


> Best of luck to Chad. He's going for his big boy license this afternoon.


The one where he doesn't need someone else in the passenger seat or his AZ

Good luck regardless Triple L!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Always thought it takes skill not luck.....must be missing something


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1216719 said:


> Best of luck to Chad. He's going for his big boy license this afternoon.


Great, thanks for posting that... Now I'm really gonna feel stupid if I fail LOL

Its just my bigger boys license, when its all said and done I'll have my G, A/R Z license...

I really cant wait to see the actual restrictions that are placed on the back of my license card, everything online is very vage and even at the licensing centre nobody knew... hopefully its good enough to drive a tri-axle dump with a pup... I really dont want my full AZ as I know before I know it I'll be doing long haul trucking and thats the last thing I ever want to do...

ADAM  Buddy


----------



## goel

Tri axle dump with a pup is a full AZ, unless you only carry air.

It's what you make of it, I have had my AZ for more than a decade and never done long haul - never really used it - could get by with a DZ, but it's only 20 more multiple choice questions every 3 years once you get it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

goel;1216922 said:


> Tri axle dump with a pup is a full AZ, unless you only carry air.
> 
> It's what you make of it, I have had my AZ for more than a decade and never done long haul - never really used it - could get by with a DZ, but it's only 20 more multiple choice questions every 3 years once you get it.


I get by with my DZ, I probably only use it 3 times a year when helping a friend with gravel or soil for a job. (Driving his 4900 IH) I know that Chad thinks they're the "most useless class ever" but I dunno, he was saying that while holdiing his G. After today he'll be able to say it with conviction..... Good luck Chad.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

10+cms on Wed would be awesome. I take Thursdays off so that means I dont have to call a guy into the store. last year it was Tuesday snowfalls, Wed was day off but I switched it this year and its really panning out well. Saves me the wages for a day which is nice and I dont have to hurry back. 

Been flurries since 7am this morning... not amounting to anything, traveled areas are wet, light dusting on the cars ect.  

My tenants are busy... enterprise has alot of people who have rentals becuase of full wrecks, and inturn so does the autoglass guy... that and with the extreme cold spells last week , stone chips crack windsheilds and have to be replaced vs filled. payup

Last few days were able to actually get some maintence done.. . even preventative maintenance. 

did brakes on the 07 pads and rotors... 70 000miles. jake brake sure does save brakes. I bought the truck at 30 000miles but I doubt the previous owner did them but maybe. that truck has only ever plowed 2 storms.


----------



## greywynd

I took the air brake course at Durham last winter (while the inspectors were on strike), and planned to go for my A, but my friend sold his truck before I got a chance. My license now has GZ on it, strange combination!

What are you using to go for the A/R test? Has anyone ever really figured out what it will let you drive legally?


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1216931 said:


> I know that Chad thinks they're the "most useless class ever" but I dunno, he was saying that while holdiing his G.


I say that as my dad has his DZ, and in all reality, in my situation, his license was no better in any way then myn was cause I dont have a big truck... If you only have pickups and cant tow anymore then someone with a G the DZ really is useless in that situation...

I'll let you guys know the real restrictions on the A-R license once I have myn


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Triple L;1216982 said:


> I say that as my dad has his DZ, and in all reality, in my situation, his license was no better in any way then myn was cause I dont have a big truck... If you only have pickups and cant tow anymore then someone with a G the DZ really is useless in that situation...
> 
> I'll let you guys know the real restrictions on the A-R license once I have myn


Can't wait to hear what the A-R is like, I've been playing to get one myself. Bruce has a DZ but doesn't help with heavier towing.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1216836 said:


> Great, thanks for posting that... Now I'm really gonna feel stupid if I fail LOL
> 
> Its just my bigger boys license, when its all said and done I'll have my G, A/R Z license...
> 
> I really cant wait to see the actual restrictions that are placed on the back of my license card, everything online is very vage and even at the licensing centre nobody knew... hopefully its good enough to drive a tri-axle dump with a pup... I really dont want my full AZ as I know before I know it I'll be doing long haul trucking and thats the last thing I ever want to do...
> 
> ADAM  Buddy


Don't worry about failing if you do you just go back and do it again. Think about it like that and your nerves won't get the best of you.

Adam


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1217166 said:


> Don't worry about failing if you do you just go back and do it again. Think about it like that and your nerves won't get the best of you.
> 
> Adam


How's he gonna fail?!!! He knows everything.....


----------



## musclecarboy

Sheared a pitman arm backing out of a parking spot today. The plowing is catching up to my truck


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1217220 said:


> Sheared a pitman arm backing out of a parking spot today. The plowing is catching up to my truck


your kidding me? wow man this isnt your year. take it to the dealer and trade it in on your 2011 that you like so much lol


----------



## snowman4

jayman3;1216710 said:


> I would stick with the 12 ft.I run 10 on both my machines and they handle them great,alot less strain on the machine on long pushes,It would be nice to have a 12ft on lighter snowfalls.I have both a pusher and a plow,I love the plow alot better it scrapes better than the pusher.


Thank you sir!


----------



## musclecarboy

PlatinumService;1217237 said:


> your kidding me? wow man this isnt your year. take it to the dealer and trade it in on your 2011 that you like so much lol


This year sucks. I need to be like chad and get a real license and buy myself a real truck (6500 or something like that). A 2011 pickup is just a waste of money, I can't do it. MOOG pitman will be installed by 5 this evening and I'll be good to go.


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1217274 said:


> This year sucks. I need to be like chad and get a real license and buy myself a real truck (6500 or something like that). A 2011 pickup is just a waste of money, I can't do it. MOOG pitman will be installed by 5 this evening and I'll be good to go.


you can have a 6500 rated on a g licence... the guy who does my bins just put his freightliner derated down to a G class licence so his guys can drive it. (the truck cant haul more than 6 tons anyways so it worked out good). With the weight of the bin he can haul 6 tons legally. so if you got a 6500 like chris' you will be safe with a G licence

heres one for ya http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...ors-or-Landscapers-Special-W0QQAdIdZ255881163


----------



## CGM Inc.

We run our 6500 on a G licence as well without any issues.


----------



## cet

We run the 7500 on a G.


----------



## Triple L

Who woulda thought the checking the fuel cap and telling him I have no first aid kit in the truck woulda been soo important 

He said my "drive test was great and I got that down pat" as I had 0 marks on that so we'll try that circle check again in 10 days...

O well, not bad for taking 0 training and with next to no advice or tips...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1217463 said:


> Who woulda thought the checking the fuel cap and telling him I have no first aid kit in the truck woulda been soo important
> 
> He said my "drive test was great and I got that down pat" as I had 0 marks on that so we'll try that circle check again in 10 days...
> 
> O well, not bad for taking 0 training and with next to no advice or tips...


I tried to give you some tips but I for my licence almost 20 years ago. I wouldn't sweat it at least you went instead of just talking about it.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1217481 said:



> I tried to give you some tips but I for my licence almost 20 years ago. I wouldn't sweat it at least you went instead of just talking about it.


I just couldnt belive that if you get 2 things wrong on your circle check your done!

O well I'm not all that mad, The instructor is right, I didnt check those 2 things so whatever, its all good as he's right... 10 days from now I'll have it so im not worried


----------



## snowplowchick

Triple L;1217496 said:


> I just couldnt belive that if you get 2 things wrong on your circle check your done!
> 
> O well I'm not all that mad, The instructor is right, I didnt check those 2 things so whatever, its all good as he's right... 10 days from now I'll have it so im not worried


Aww, don't sweat it little one! You will pass on your next try I bet Thumbs Up


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

They love finding the one small thing to fail you on. Sorry to hear that Chad.

Happy Birthday to all the birthday people btw!


----------



## greywynd

What all are you supposed to check, everything on the schedule 1 of the circle check stuff?

What did you use for a test vehicle, your truck and trailer?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think we are running out of residual in the east end... keeps flurrying on it.


----------



## Triple L

greywynd;1217638 said:


> What all are you supposed to check, everything on the schedule 1 of the circle check stuff?
> 
> What did you use for a test vehicle, your truck and trailer?


You have to check EVERYTHING, like everything! lights, frame, fuel tank and cap, springs, exhaust, hitch, lug nuts, tires, dimmer switch, brake controller, everything, and dont forget your first aid kit LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1217733 said:


> I think we are running out of residual in the east end... keeps flurrying on it.


Nice and clear out here....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, looks like you guys will be fine for the night. There is another band about to hit Chris, but I think it will fizzle out by the time it hits us.


----------



## cet

I'm hoping it isn't much. This is night after night.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

man, next Wednesday isn't looking good. It's weird, accuweather is calling for nothing, so you know we will get a ton!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Wed they are calling 15 to 20cm. in Cobourg.... close to 15cm in Toronto
wesport

JD wont be able to sleep Tues night he will be too excited. xysport
someone better get PPM some more tums. 


I love the Wed storms because Thurs Im closed.


----------



## snowplowchick

Looks like the bulk of it is coming on Wednesday. The amounts have doubled on TWN since Thursday. I hope they don't double again before this storm!


----------



## CGM Inc.

one day at a time! we see when we get there and know a whole lot more the day after.


----------



## Neige

MIDTOWNPC;1218275 said:


> Wed they are calling 15 to 20cm. in Cobourg.... close to 15cm in Toronto
> wesport
> 
> JD wont be able to sleep Tues night he will be too excited. xysport
> someone better get PPM some more tums.
> 
> I love the Wed storms because Thurs Im closed.


They called the same amount for us last Wednesday, we got a trace. :: Its what Saturday, 5 days advance notice, we will see.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Neige;1218284 said:


> They called the same amount for us last Wednesday, we got a trace. :: Its what Saturday, 5 days advance notice, we will see.


We are getting a trace today....might need to plow again as every Saturday!


----------



## schrader

They called for 1cm overnight here, we got 10-15cm again. I think this year will be remembered as the year of never ending lake effect.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

It should be comming down as they are opening their Jan invoices and look out the window. payup

The 401 between Cobourg and Colborne (shelter valley) will be a pile up forsure.
$5 on that.

oh yes its way to far in advance


----------



## Neige

EC sucks, they rarely give snow fall amounts, and never more than a day ahead. They are calling for periods of light snow today, and now for tomorrow also. What does that really mean periods of light snow? :realmad:


----------



## CGM Inc.

I rather have an unexpected plow vs a 20cm storm that doesn't happen...
At the end we have to deal with it once stuff is on the ground or not


----------



## Neige

What I would really like is that 20-30 cm storm and then a break of snow snow for 2 weeks.


----------



## ff1221

7 day for here is calling for a total of 5cm with the bulk of it on Wed., 1-3cm, I'll update you in a few hours with the completely new forecast and I'll let you know on Thursday how Wednesday turned out

Anybody heading to the Farm Show next next week?


----------



## ff1221

Here ya go fellas, the piece every good contractor needs to complete their fleet, and priced to move.

http://owensound.kijiji.ca/c-cars-v...-system-with-9-Snow-Blower-W0QQAdIdZ256478904


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1218275 said:


> Wed they are calling 15 to 20cm. in Cobourg.... close to 15cm in Toronto
> wesport
> 
> JD wont be able to sleep Tues night he will be too excited. xysport
> someone better get PPM some more tums.
> 
> I love the Wed storms because Thurs Im closed.


15cm isn't quite enough to get me excited. 30 cm + is what I live for. 15cm will be more fun then all these salt runs though.


----------



## CGM Inc.

ff1221;1218315 said:


> Here ya go fellas, the piece every good contractor needs to complete their fleet, and priced to move.
> 
> http://owensound.kijiji.ca/c-cars-v...-system-with-9-Snow-Blower-W0QQAdIdZ256478904


Nice unit for that price!


----------



## RAZOR

We got a surprise 3 inches of snow last night. At least we got to try out the new tractor.


----------



## PlatinumService

Neige;1218308 said:


> What I would really like is that 20-30 cm storm and then a break of snow snow for 2 weeks.


that would be great!.... instead of this 1-2 cm every night and burning up the salt


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1218317 said:


> 15cm isn't quite enough to get me excited. 30 cm + is what I live for. 15cm will be more fun then all these salt runs though.


alright I will see what I can do... Ill go wash the trucks again and put my running shoes on for a day or two. maybe I will even fire up the bbq and tell the wife we hang out wed. it will forsure snow then.

I have found the past 2 weeks that everyone is broke. customers are not picking up machines in the store. snow payments are making their way however. find that tehre is ALOT of stuff forsale on kijiji and in classified. alot of guys around here selling stuff they dont need. its a good time to buy, just havent found a deal that I just have to have. I have this guy who emails me his deal on a JD6615 tractor everytime he drops the price since ohhh NOV 
thursday was a good day to buy stock for the store. everyone must have been short on the rent.


----------



## snowplowchick

I guess the salt runs are more exciting for those of us who have "salt extra' contracts. It's like gravy, these salt runs.

I agree, midtown everyone seems like they are broke. Our paychecks that we write have never been cashed so fast as this year! Lol it means they will all show up when the phone rings in the night.

Ff1221 I am sorry but that kijiji find may be functional, but it sure is ugly


----------



## JD Dave

snowplowchick;1218356 said:


> I guess the salt runs are more exciting for those of us who have "salt extra' contracts. It's like gravy, these salt runs.
> 
> I agree, midtown everyone seems like they are broke. Our paychecks that we write have never been cashed so fast as this year! Lol it means they will all show up when the phone rings in the night.
> 
> Ff1221 I am sorry but that kijiji find may be functional, but it sure is ugly


Almost half of my stuff is salt extra so it's kind of a wash. I just like the big storms because my customers pay for the machinery to handle it. If we didn't get any big storms then they might think they can go the cheaper route. I also feel for the customer, some of these small companies are just getting by and the added gravy really hurts them. I guess I shouldn't worry to much about it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

not many are giving us the ok to haul snow, so I wont say it too loud but we are not stacking it as high. the only places that have hauled snow are resturants

alot of complete write off of cars enterprise is telling me. 
guy across the steet is out of uhauls but the looks of his yard. alot of people moving i guess... which i never understood, cause if you move and your a renter you then have to come up with first and last on a new place. 

yes paychecks went out and woosh!

im noticing people have that depressed feeling / look. taken a few guys out for beer and nachos to chat. seems wierd. maybe they just need some SUN 

this is when you gotta keep your guys in the right frame of mind, when they are in the trucks, get them chipper otherwise they get sidetracked about something and next thing you know you are looking for a tail light on kijiji... 
I speak from last weeks experience. you can tell them go slow but you have to teach them that snowplowing is like a sport.. you need them to be in the game, in the zone. we dont need homeruns, just get on base.


----------



## JD Dave

Finally got plates for the new Freightliner. It needed some recalls done before they'd give me my Canadian Standards Form. Took over a week for Freightliner to update there computer after the work was done so I could get the proper paperwork. Canadian tire is a joke doing the standards test, they asked me if I had daytime running lights and that was it. I don't even think they looked at the truck. I also had to get a new guy to do the emission testing as Hansen's didn't seem to want to call me back. The new emission guy didn't even put the snuffer in the stack, he drove in the yard I went in the shop for a minute came back out and he was done. Never had a big truck as new as 07 but I'd assume the process is the same. Our 85 Ford tandem didn't pass emissions in the fall I think I know who I'm call in the spring to get it done. We're doiing alot of little things to the frieghtliner before we're going to put it to work, should have it ready to work on Mon night before the snow comes.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1218362 said:


> Almost half of my stuff is salt extra so it's kind of a wash. I just like the big storms because my customers pay for the machinery to handle it. If we didn't get any big storms then they might think they can go the cheaper route. I also feel for the customer, some of these small companies are just getting by and the added gravy really hurts them. I guess I shouldn't worry to much about it.


and nothing would make the customer more happy  then having a monster storm and looking across the street to see mr tommy ten plows across the street spinning his wheels while their lot is getting pushed by JD tootin his horn prsport like its a walk in the park. an in turn the end customer is comming to spend their money cause they cant go anywhere else. win win unless your tommy ten plows w/ a snowbear .


----------



## DeVries

ff1221;1218315 said:


> Here ya go fellas, the piece every good contractor needs to complete their fleet, and priced to move.
> 
> http://owensound.kijiji.ca/c-cars-v...-system-with-9-Snow-Blower-W0QQAdIdZ256478904


I think that machine was on last winter as well.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1218374 said:


> and nothing would make the customer more happy  then having a monster storm and looking across the street to see mr tommy ten plows across the street spinning his wheels while their lot is getting pushed by JD tootin his horn prsport like its a walk in the park. an in turn the end customer is comming to spend their money cause they cant go anywhere else. win win unless your tommy ten plows w/ a snowbear .


That's what I hope happens.


----------



## cet

I heard on the news last night that Toronto has had snow 21 days in Jan. alone. That is from a trace to a plowable event. If you don't salt heavy I'm pretty sure you could have gone everyone of those days.

I have never seen the SuperCentre store in Aurora white in the morning as I have this year. I think they changed contractors which usually means he is doing it cheaper. After last year I bet a lot of guys bid stuff cheaper.


----------



## cet

The mechanic at Canadian Tire doesn't get paid to inspect the truck. He is already pissed because he has to go out and check it and do the paper work for free. Daytime running lights is the only thing they have ever checked on my trucks. Done in 5 minutes everytime.


----------



## goel

We have to go out tomorrow for snow relocation at a customers. This will be the 3rd time this year at this account. They are a zero tollerance, the first 2 were needed due to snow drifts along the building, but this one not so much. Kind of a crazy request, but we seem to do crazy things all the time. Could not talk them out of it. They spent the week planning and stopped all incoming shipments to open the yard.

Love the extra's, too honest to waste customers money - but when they insist what can you do other than smile and say yes?


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1218397 said:


> The mechanic at Canadian Tire doesn't get paid to inspect the truck. He is already pissed because he has to go out and check it and do the paper work for free. Daytime running lights is the only thing they have ever checked on my trucks. Done in 5 minutes everytime.


Everyone in the world should be paid for performance. Hourly retail employees don't give a crap usually and it pisses me off, but the good ones should be paid handsomely.


----------



## Neige

Well EC just updated their latest forcast. The periods of light snow just changed to 2-4cm and 10 for the upper Richelieu ( first time I have seen that) not sure if I fall into that area. I guess what it comes down to, is that I just cant relax when its snowing. Oh well thats snow business.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1218410 said:


> Everyone in the world should be paid for performance. Hourly retail employees don't give a crap usually and it pisses me off, but the good ones should be paid handsomely.


Chris told me that he's pretty sure CT does the inspection for free because most people get the safety and emission tests done since they're already there. While your waiting for your truck you generally drop another 100 in the store.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Cet, do you know who is doing the aurora super center this year? I know who was doing it last year because I used to sub for him and it was comical. I think one good snowstorm could sink his ship as his show is very poorly run. He also had the one up at green lane and I had to salt that with a two yd salter in my ford. I was picking up at leslie/davis and running all the way to younge green lane in morning traffic two yds at a time for a lot that large. If they're still terrible this year, perhaps I should go chat with them... Sure they all love cheap, but there was a slip and fall there last year so they probably understand the need for service.


----------



## Bonzai

cet;1218386 said:


> I have never seen the SuperCentre store in Aurora white in the morning as I have this year. I think they changed contractors which usually means he is doing it cheaper. After last year I bet a lot of guys bid stuff cheaper.


That would be Sunshine doing it, as I was told, the way of the future. That poor guy has no clue what he is doing. Has to take on tons of work just to afford the 10% gross that head office wants each year. Sounds like fun.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1218429 said:


> Cet, do you know who is doing the aurora super center this year? I know who was doing it last year because I used to sub for him and it was comical. I think one good snowstorm could sink his ship as his show is very poorly run. He also had the one up at green lane and I had to salt that with a two yd salter in my ford. I was picking up at leslie/davis and running all the way to younge green lane in morning traffic two yds at a time for a lot that large. If they're still terrible this year, perhaps I should go chat with them... Sure they all love cheap, but there was a slip and fall there last year so they probably understand the need for service.


You can go chat but everything is done through head offce.


----------



## musclecarboy

Everything is getting so corporate these days, no personality or logic... Its all about numbers. Theoretical situations usually don't end up like they planned in the boardroom


----------



## CGM Inc.

wrong client for us....if there is no personal connection I don't have much of an interest in any business. If it is all about numbers we can only loose as the contractor.
There is always someone cheaper out there!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;1218386 said:


> I have never seen the SuperCentre store in Aurora white in the morning as I have this year.


I was asked top price both that one and the one in Newmarket this year then the guy never got back to me with his contact details remember.



MIDTOWNPC;1218369 said:


> and next thing you know you are looking for a tail light on kijiji... .


Bought two of them from Cookstown Auto Wrecers last week for 30 a piece. :laughing:



RAZOR;1218343 said:


> We got a surprise 3 inches of snow last night. At least we got to try out the new tractor.


Funny what a difference a few kms make...we got a dusting.



Neige;1218308 said:


> What I would really like is that 20-30 cm storm and then a break of snow snow for 2 weeks.


I'd rather we got 20-30 cms back to back for two weeks and then a month of removals!! :


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

corporate decisions and planning cost cutting ect works till there is a failure.. then its back to the drawing board and 4 days later there might be a solution. it reminds me of when katrina flood broke thru the dam. by the time someone made a decision to get some equipment out there it was too late. hell i remember the pictures and there were like 4 dozers there. sorry but i know companies in cobourg with more dozers then that. how about call every contractor you know and save the nation... now! no one can make a decision. I often say "no decision is a decision" 

its a failure to communicate pass the buck way of doing things and its spreading like wild fire.

what also drives me crazy is ... 
whatever i own is broken, the sales rep doesnt care, thats the broken depts problem. the broken dept cant make a decision it needs the manager, the manager is off today. someone make a decision. look at delldougs blades. the guy has more iron then most guys i know, he preaches about the place he bought it from good, he is testing your competitors blades. get the guy some damn blades asap i dont care if they are new. make this guy happy now, i dont care if it involves a steak and a trip to the girly show. the end next. 

I wish I did but I dont often here "i want the best job money can buy"
its more like "i want the best bang for my buck"


sorry for the rant but those things come up more often now.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cedar Grounds;1218519 said:


> wrong client for us....if there is no personal connection I don't have much of an interest in any business. If it is all about numbers we can only loose as the contractor.
> There is always someone cheaper out there!


those people are far and few. people get shuffled around moved. get beat out of their business by someone else too. I had 2 really good ones.. no joke. they died. and the next generation is not the same. I too look to establish a relationship and loyalty for a good job, but sleep with one eye open.


----------



## cet

Bonzai;1218447 said:


> That would be Sunshine doing it, as I was told, the way of the future. That poor guy has no clue what he is doing. Has to take on tons of work just to afford the 10% gross that head office wants each year. Sounds like fun.


None of the equipment is lettered up. I'm sure they have their hands full this year. They have salted the front of the store the last few times and left every thing else. The sidewalk tractor is also gone. It's a hard lesson to learn on a winter like this one.

It's funny you look at the LCBO and it's black and then right next door it's white.

The guy that took the Newmarket Plaza from me now has a backhoe with a pusher in there. I still only see one piece of equipment moving at a time so I guess he is a 1 man show. It is 8 acres and he has one of the small Snowex salters in his CC dually Ford.


----------



## Bonzai

I actually saw their sidewalk truck there 2 weeks ago. Alot of his new equipment is used and unmarked. He took a site from us last year and the job he does is pathetic. We do the one next door so I see that it is always snow covered. Strange how they were so picky with us but now it seems fine. We would have been fired in a month. The only thing saving Sunshine so far is in the last 2 years since he started his franchise is that he has not had to deal with any large snow falls. When he does it should be fun to see.Thumbs Up


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

You have got to wonder if property managers notice or care?


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1218609 said:


> You have got to wonder if property managers notice or care?


Or are getting a bit off the top.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

not untill somene complains or their is a problem.
then they just get on the phone and pass it on.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

guess so, it would be kind of fun to see the dually with a tailgate doing 8 acres though.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1218624 said:


> guess so, it would be kind of fun to see the dually with a tailgate doing 8 acres though.


It's actually a slide in but it's only 6' long max.
The site's only 8 acres but it's divided into 9 areas and the largest 2 all have to be pushed to the centre so you have to push from all 4 sides. Real time consuming. And because of the overhangs I bet we did sidewalks 60 times last year. I was going to raise the price and he cut mine by 10k, that's what I'm told atleast.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Guess there will be a backhoe and dually with a 6 foot v-box for sale soon!


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1218568 said:


> I often say "no decision is a decision"


I rather make a wrong decision vs no decision! At least you move forward. Coming out of Automotive "no decision" is the name of the game! Corporate America works that way....or should I say North America 



MIDTOWNPC;1218622 said:


> not untill somene complains or their is a problem.
> then they just get on the phone and pass it on.


  call the scraper...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Bonzai;1218599 said:


> Strange how they were so picky with us but now it seems fine. We would have been fired in a month.


Funny how that happens. Last Friday night I went to dinenr and a movie with the wifee at a huge complex we used to do for 10 years in Woodbridge. The whole place was covered with an inch of snow and ice and I couldnt believe it. So...I called the manager! She claimed she had already called them 3 times in the afternoon and couldnt believe they still hadnt done anything about it. Besides that...nothing more she could do.


----------



## Elite_Maint

cet;1218628 said:


> I was going to raise the price and he cut mine by 10k, that's what I'm told atleast.


[email protected]#Kin Franchise company's.....I grabbed a place that was being done by "The Gardener" the manager was really pissed at them for not being punctual and crappy job.. he saved $$ last year...my quote was atleast 25% more....He's happy about the work though....lol


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I guess we all need to go outside and do our snowdance. LOL. Most on here (who are capable of dealing with it) will look like heroes to their clients. I will get lots of hours and make the company I broker for happy. The nail will go in the coffin of the guys who use not enough/not proper equipment for their jobs. When I'm done pushing and salting I'll ***** myself out to as many stranded buisinesses and snow contractors as possible....

One can only dream....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Awesome didn't know that plowsite automatically bleeps out the word *****. Never typed it on here yet. Rhymes with chore.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, Jezebel yourself out!

Synonym it up!

I have heard conflicting things about The Gardener. I heard from someone that they are doing well and expanding their franchises like crazy, then other say that they are going out of business. They are not strong in my area and don't really have a reputation.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1218696 said:


> haha, Jezebel yourself out!
> 
> Synonym it up!
> 
> I have heard conflicting things about The Gardener. I heard from someone that they are doing well and expanding their franchises like crazy, then other say that they are going out of business. They are not strong in my area and don't really have a reputation.


Seen many of them in summer but nothing recently....


----------



## cet

Before the winter the GM at the old age home called me in to discuss the contract. On his desk he had one other quote. He showed it to me and said this guy is willing to do it for this much but I want to keep you because your service is so good. I told him I would match his price. He looked a little surprised. I said why wouldn't I, it's 15% higher then mine. It's nice to get the upper hand once in a while. I know there are guys that would do it for 1/2 my price but the service would reflect that. He knows it also. I kept my price the same but next year I see a little increase coming.:laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

man... people are just plain stupid, who wouldn't have checked that before pulling that card?


----------



## CGM Inc.

I quoted 26 parking spots the other day as an addition to an existing medical centre we already do. Same thing, can you match his price? I said sure can but we are cheaper already 

Sometimes you wonder....


----------



## cet

The funny part was, this was my 4th year plowing this place and I had never met or talked to him before. I was hired by the super through a recommendation and he has since left.

He was alright, I think a little embarrassed at the time. Better him then me.

It's a good weekend to have off finally. My Son came home from Petawawa for the weekend. Now I just have to get him out of bed.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Im considering buying a franchise. A market with tight profit margins and high labour demands sounds like the kind of business that makes so much money you can afford to pay a franchise fee and royalty on top of that. 

The word franchise seems to carry a lot of excitement these days. I worked for a company called Bobcat On Demand years ago. He tried to 'franchise' his business saying that the name and phone number were quite popular and would generate enough work to cover the cost of franchising and still profit huge! As simply an operator with him I disagreed largely with his own base business concepts (use the cheapest old machines you can buy and when they break its the customer's fault always so charge them). I voiced my opinion that he could run new equipment at a higher profit margin to which he told me I had no clue what running a business was like. He sold some 'franchises' for areas where he had never before worked. The guys that bought have turned around and either defaulted on their payments to him or sued. Machines were REPO'D and he is currently a struggling one man show.... 

I have many of his good customers and run my business how I suggested he should. Company has expanded each year and is now, while still small, larger than his. Anyone want to give me $25000 for my Timmins territory? Could be lucrative.....


----------



## cet

I'm sure the people that bought Tim's have no regrets. payup


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Tims has a high revenue compared to the hard cost of operation. There is room in the profit margin to boh make money and pay the royalty. There are some franchises worth their cost. For every one of these there is 10 that ran a mildly successful business on their own and now want you to pay huge money to be a mildly successul copy


----------



## CGM Inc.

Sun is doing a wonderful job! we where close to go out salting b4 noon. 
Some people in town salted already.


----------



## 3ipka

Pristine PM ltd;1218609 said:


> You have got to wonder if property managers notice or care?


Alot don't, I like to call them slum lords. We have always done our own snow removal and property maintenance on our buildings. It seems that every year we get inquires from other land lords in the area asking who does our snow and property maintenance. Feels good to say its done "in house" 
"If you want something done right do it yourself"


----------



## cet

Barrie has had all the snow taken away for tues/wed on EC.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Maybe EC figures its going further south now?


----------



## musclecarboy

Some industries just shouldn't be franchised. Not enough profit to feed everybody. Like grant said, food and retail in general has high margins so it makes sense, plowing is so situation/site specific, it's tough to establish any sort of franchise-wide cost structure. Hell, diesel price is so different from area to area so that will effect the bid to do the work. I feel they will fizzle out by 2015. All of them.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

FIZZLE is the word of the day

heard it 2x now today.

snoopdogg would be proud


----------



## ff1221

Wow, I'm impressed TWN forecast for here has remained the same for a whole 12hr period, but do you think they are right?

Mid week storm must be tracking south, nothing in the forecast here for us.


----------



## RAZOR

Bonzai;1218447 said:


> That would be Sunshine doing it, as I was told, the way of the future. That poor guy has no clue what he is doing. Has to take on tons of work just to afford the 10% gross that head office wants each year. Sounds like fun.


Phil

We have not heard for you in a while, welcome back.


----------



## musclecarboy

Picked up my new salter today from Chad and his buddy. I'm very happy with it to say the least. There's a couple minor things that need a tweak like the engine cover flops around because a hinge is broken and the tarp needs better tie-downs, but aside from that its all good. I stopped in Milton to use the washroom and snapped a few pics. That dump looks familiar.... wesport


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1219371 said:


> Picked up my new salter today from Chad and his buddy. I'm very happy with it to say the least. There's a couple minor things that need a tweak like the engine cover flops around because a hinge is broken and the tarp needs better tie-downs, but aside from that its all good. I stopped in Milton to use the washroom and snapped a few pics. That dump looks familiar.... wesport


Good luck with it Tom, That unit works great and is still pretty mint!

Its actually Adam's salter tho... I just get a piece of the pie for hustlin' it 

It still blows my mind you were putting over 2 ton per night threw a tailgate!!! That thing will change your perception on everything


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1219380 said:


> Good luck with it Tom, That unit works great and is still pretty mint!
> 
> Its actually Adam's salter tho... I just get a piece of the pie for hustlin it
> 
> It still blows my mind you were putting over 2 ton per night threw a tailgate!!! That thing will change your perception on everything LOL


Yeah the fresh paint is nice. I need to remove the extensions but they're bolted on there like a bomb shelter

I'm afraid having this will make me lazy not having to get out of the truck LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

Actually, one little tweak is needed. Maybe someone can make a suggestion. The spread pattern dumps too much on the passenger side and hardly gets any on the driver side of the truck. It will spread a good 25', just off center to the right about 10'. Any ideas to re-center the pattern?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Most of mine are not even, but we just drive in and out with it on, so you get used to that.


----------



## cet

Most salters favour 1 side. As long as you know which one it is you make spread accordingly.


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1219380 said:


> It still blows my mind you were putting over 2 ton per night threw a tailgate!!! That thing will change your perception on everything


wow that blows my mind too. you are going to get so much more sleep with the new unit LOL you can leave later or get home sooner whatever works best for youThumbs Up. time is money payup


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1219371 said:


> Picked up my new salter today from Chad and his buddy. I'm very happy with it to say the least. There's a couple minor things that need a tweak like the engine cover flops around because a hinge is broken and the tarp needs better tie-downs, but aside from that its all good. I stopped in Milton to use the washroom and snapped a few pics. That dump looks familiar.... wesport


Hey get out of my site!!!!!!!!!
Grasman does a good job there by the looks of it


----------



## forbidden

cet;1218894 said:


> Barrie has had all the snow taken away for tues/wed on EC.


We intercepted your snow here in Calgary. 16 hours for me today and most of my staff were around 12. Another 10cm minimum to come yet overnight and almost a whiteout right now. Left the house this morning with about 3", come home to about 14". Still managed enough energy to at least plow the driveway out so the last of the employees could get his car out.


----------



## Urban_Plowboy

Lol 15-20cm for Toronto islands for Wednesday according to TWN, don't see that too often!

We shall see about that...


----------



## ScnicExcellence

Yeah 15+ for kitchener this coming weds too, excited about that, might be able to actually do some work. 
I hope it turns into alot more, chances are we won't get it though, we were suppose to get 10+ today but they changed it like 4 times throughout the week.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Calling for 2-4 here on tuesday and 15-20 cm on wed!!!!!!! 
I think i"ll have to wash the truck more often........ everytime i wash it and spend 20 bucks to do it, it snows! payup*_


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Just looked at the AM run of the GFS.... The storm brewing looks to pack some punch. In fact temps are forecasted to be 25 deg f high for the day... Snow ratio of 15-20:1 and the qualitative vales of 1-1.5" shown in the tropics!!!! Doing some simple math 15-20" seems to be on the low side of the spectrum... 

NOAA has allready posted a winter storm watch for SE michigan.. Its only 4 days early !!!! Perhaps its time to line up some loaders for the big lots today!!!!


----------



## ff1221

Not even a peep about a storm in our neck of the woods, same old 1cm and 2-4cm, which often equates to 2", like this morning, nothing at 3:30, get up at 7:00 and there is 1-2" of fluff from a streamer coming off the lake and sitting on us, damn I'm starting to really despise lake effect snow:realmad:


----------



## schrader

ff1221;1219829 said:


> Not even a peep about a storm in our neck of the woods, same old 1cm and 2-4cm, which often equates to 2", like this morning, nothing at 3:30, get up at 7:00 and there is 1-2" of fluff from a streamer coming off the lake and sitting on us, damn I'm starting to really despise lake effect snow:realmad:


Same thing here everyday, get up at 2, nothing. Get up at 4, 5cm on the ground again. Seems like the same thing everyday. Damn 550 broke down again, really regretting selling my Duramax to Chris. The chevy never let me down. Time to start looking for another truck.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

downgraded.
twn is now saying tues 5 to 10 and wed 2 to 4


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Even here in the tropics have had many C-1 events this month. In the last 15 days have had only two days with no log work.... Got to love by the push and salt contracts during times like this!!! Feb is looking snowy too!!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

I tell you on Thursday what we got....until then it will be a surprise.
Mentally prepare for 1-30cm will be somewhere in between


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

If you guys havent seen yet, storm of the year is very possible like DAFF said:


----------



## goel

It's, It's BEAUTIFUL.

Nice Pic Jeff.


----------



## musclecarboy

Lynden-Jeff;1219980 said:


> If you guys havent seen yet, storm of the year is very possible like DAFF said:


I'm not surprised it says 12-24"... what a load of crap. TWN says 5-10 tues. What a fail this winter has been so far, salting is no fun. Hopefully it works like when Dean buys new equipment, it stops snowing


----------



## cet

This is going to be the winter from hell here. I don't see it ending early and we seem to be out 4 to 5 times every week.


----------



## ScnicExcellence

cet;1220166 said:


> This is going to be the winter from hell here. I don't see it ending early and we seem to be out 4 to 5 times every week.


Holy **** wish i could be out 4 to 5 times a week, we are getting nothing here, hopefully this storm actually does hit us and twn is wrong and we get 12" or more.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

tom your the one that just bought the salter. my bet is you wont even get to spread 2 ton out ouf it now.  wouldnt that be nice. 

I did talk to a guy who had an ad on kijiji for bobcat work $35 an hour and has an A300 and S205... he is a few towns away but thats bobcat and operator. owns a bee keeping business uses the machines as forklifts. a first I thought OMG its my dad cause he has a A300 and no work. Im all over this jackpot. winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Bruce'sEx

R.G.PEEL;1218737 said:


> Im considering buying a franchise. A market with tight profit margins and high labour demands sounds like the kind of business that makes so much money you can afford to pay a franchise fee and royalty on top of that.
> 
> The word franchise seems to carry a lot of excitement these days. I worked for a company called Bobcat On Demand years ago. He tried to 'franchise' his business saying that the name and phone number were quite popular and would generate enough work to cover the cost of franchising and still profit huge! As simply an operator with him I disagreed largely with his own base business concepts (use the cheapest old machines you can buy and when they break its the customer's fault always so charge them). I voiced my opinion that he could run new equipment at a higher profit margin to which he told me I had no clue what running a business was like. He sold some 'franchises' for areas where he had never before worked. The guys that bought have turned around and either defaulted on their payments to him or sued. Machines were REPO'D and he is currently a struggling one man show....
> 
> I have many of his good customers and run my business how I suggested he should. Company has expanded each year and is now, while still small, larger than his. Anyone want to give me $25000 for my Timmins territory? Could be lucrative.....


Bobcat on demand.. what a joke he/it was/is.. We had been offered finding fees if we see any of his equipment during the summer from not one but atleast two repo agents.


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1219371 said:


> I stopped in Milton to use the washroom and snapped a few pics. That dump looks familiar.... wesport


Ha ha what time was that at? I was in the area around noon. Did you siphon the diesel out of my dump? I run colored in it. Thumbs Up


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

wouldn't that be ironic if your tank had been emptied! Don't trust Richmond Hill! We have had a few bobcats emptied in the past. Jerks didn't even leave enough to get to the gas station.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1220252 said:


> wouldn't that be ironic if your tank had been emptied! Don't trust Richmond Hill! We have had a few bobcats emptied in the past. Jerks didn't even leave enough to get to the gas station.


don't you run colored diesel?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cedar Grounds;1220257 said:


> don't you run colored diesel?


I dont. You mean I CAN?

someone explain


----------



## CGM Inc.

Sure, unlicensed equipment!
Around 80 cents a litre


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

to much of a pain to get to, we don't have any around us. We need to get some sort of tank system.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1220252 said:


> wouldn't that be ironic if your tank had been emptied! Don't trust Richmond Hill! We have had a few bobcats emptied in the past. Jerks didn't even leave enough to get to the gas station.


Yea I was looking into getting a lock for the tank, but got busy with other more important repairs. I have only fueled that truck up 2 times this winter as it don't burn much running around Milton.



MIDTOWNPC;1220269 said:


> I dont. You mean I CAN?
> 
> someone explain


You save some tax $$ that you otherwise would claim back. I pay $1 liter for off road at a truck terminal close by. But I've heard those that use allot of it buy it for pennies.



Cedar Grounds;1220272 said:


> Sure, unlicensed equipment!
> Around 80 cents a litre


I'm getting hosed. But I'd burn the savings running to Brampton or wherever you get it from.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1220279 said:


> to much of a pain to get to, we don't have any around us. We need to get some sort of tank system.


Get a transfer tank! Well worth it!
Guess your trucks have no room with the dump inserts....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I didnt know that I could run it in my skid steer. I can buy it on the indian reserve 10 mins north. WOW! Im using jugs anyways to fill the machine cause there is no gas station on route for the skid steer.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1220281 said:


> I'm getting hosed. But I'd burn the savings running to Brampton or wherever you get it from.


Might be more by now, last time I checked it was 81cents, should be still below 1$


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1220287 said:


> I didnt know that I could run it in my skid steer. I can buy it on the indian reserve 10 mins north. WOW! Im using jugs anyways to fill the machine cause there is no gas station on route for the skid steer.


Transfer tank is awesome for that! Got 1 to fuel the Deere and love it!
All diesel machines get now colored and no mess with cans 
well worth the money IMO! We have a Petro station on a rout or go to Milton....it's on the way and saves 30-40$ a trip.


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1220288 said:


> Might be more by now, last time I checked it was 81cents, should be still below 1$


Looked at my bill from the other day .893 not inc Tax.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

so this is all equipment except trucks.
so grassman how are you using that in your dump.. you only keep that dump onsite?

Im looking at using more bobcats next year then trucks. I know tractors are better but the thing is I can get skid steers so cheap because no one is using them...  Ive had 2 calls today wanting to know if I need a hand for the big storm. I will need a hand alright, but it will be counting... payup


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1220304 said:


> so this is all equipment except trucks.
> so grassman how are you using that in your dump.. you only keep that dump onsite?
> 
> Im looking at using more bobcats next year then trucks. I know tractors are better but the thing is I can get skid steers so cheap because no one is using them... Ive had 2 calls today wanting to know if I need a hand for the big storm. I will need a hand alright, but it will be counting... payup


I don't it was a joke. There may be a tad bit of off road in it as I found the tank had a leak when I filled it to the top. Stupid tank label they tac on was all rust behind it looked like swiss cheese by the time I was done with the grinder and wire wheel.

As far as I know anything that you use off road with a few exceptions you can claim your tax back. Like the fuel one uses in mowers trimmers and blowers. You pay all the tax now but you can claim it back later. Same with your bobcats you can run regular diesel in them but just remember to claim the road tax back when doing your taxes. its on the goverment website the info.


----------



## ff1221

musclecarboy;1220134 said:


> I'm not surprised it says 12-24"... what a load of crap. TWN says 5-10 tues. What a fail this winter has been so far, salting is no fun. Hopefully it works like when Dean buys new equipment, it stops snowing


I bought a new plow truck, a new tractor, a new scraper/pusher, hell I even bought a snowmobile before Christmas, and it still won't stop snowing, I'm afraid that's not the trick this year.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

ff1221;1220319 said:


> I bought a new plow truck, a new tractor, a new scraper/pusher, hell I even bought a snowmobile before Christmas, and it still won't stop snowing, I'm afraid that's not the trick this year.


So what are you looking to get now ???? Don't want to stop the snow ball from rolling. I haven't spent anything as of yet !! Everytime I do the snow gods get pissed and quit working.

I'm looking at a 1999 753G series Bobcat tho. Has 2500 hrs and a few oil leaks. Seems to have one on the exhaust manifold. Making lots of smoke and stinking up the place. No smoke out of the tail pipe... They are asking $6000 plus taxes. Enclosed cab, heat and windsheild too. Any thoughts on the leak???


----------



## JD Dave

There is generally a 20-25 cent spread in colour vs clear. Also I hear of all these people claiming the tax back on clear but I havn't found anyone thqt actually does it. If you want to get audited it's a good way to bring attention to yourself. Years ago when coloured came in farmers complained that it was bad for injectors pumps so they just kept buying clear. The real reason was so they could keep running cheap fuel in all of ther road trucks. I've been dipped twice in my pickup and the fine is only $1000 but they can audit you and go back 7 years to claim back taxes.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1218671 said:


> Funny how that happens. Last Friday night I went to dinenr and a movie with the wifee at a huge complex we used to do for 10 years in Woodbridge. The whole place was covered with an inch of snow and ice and I couldnt believe it. So...I called the manager! She claimed she had already called them 3 times in the afternoon and couldnt believe they still hadnt done anything about it. Besides that...nothing more she could do.


That guy must have got a little tuned in over here because they seem to be doing a lot better job on the big place here. There is a new property manager now and he seems to be on top of them. He got another 3 year deal so I guess he's happy.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Im going to stick with clear diesel I think. It sometimes hurts to sit when I hear that audit word. ouch! ouu


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1220425 said:


> Im going to stick with clear diesel I think. It sometimes hurts to sit when I hear that audit word. ouch! ouu


Your fine buying the coloured it's when you buy clear and claim it back. You know pretty much 100% of the guys claiming it back are fudging the numbers. We own our own 1000 gal coloured tank and a 500 gallon clear tank. Owning our own tanks allows us to call around for pricing when we need filled, keeps everyone honest.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I was concerned about keeping a tank also. Dont want the risk/theft/damage or insurance issue. I still jerry can

my rental s185 is so much better on fuel then my s300. I know its a smaller machine but it sucks half the fuel I would say. the 185 has 1000 hrs and mine has 1900 i think.
anyone suggest a fuel system cleaner for the bobcat? I have lucas, howes, even seafoam available. just dont know if there are any issues at all running a good mix thru?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

TWN changed it again in the time that I washed the trucks.

now its tuesday 5 to 10


----------



## schrader

JD Dave;1220395 said:


> There is generally a 20-25 cent spread in colour vs clear. Also I hear of all these people claiming the tax back on clear but I havn't found anyone thqt actually does it. If you want to get audited it's a good way to bring attention to yourself. Years ago when coloured came in farmers complained that it was bad for injectors pumps so they just kept buying clear. The real reason was so they could keep running cheap fuel in all of ther road trucks. I've been dipped twice in my pickup and the fine is only $1000 but they can audit you and go back 7 years to claim back taxes.


A local rental company here had there tanks dipped running coloured. The mto fined them $1000 plus they calculated the milage times the rated MPG and fined them 8 cents per liter.
The truck had 270,000 k on it running coloured the whole time, They run clear in all the trucks now.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1220458 said:


> TWN changed it again in the time that I washed the trucks.
> 
> now its tuesday 5 to 10


Keep washing maybe the GTA totals will go down. Doesn't matter for our commercial sites its the stupid residentails that ***** at just a few CM's. I cant get out there is an inch of snow on my drive what do I do when are your guys coming, help I'm stranded. 

Maybe Pauls advice is only good for Montreal and contractors should stick to commercial work.


----------



## Neige

schrader;1220483 said:


> A local rental company here had there tanks dipped running coloured. The mto fined them $1000 plus they calculated the milage times the rated MPG and fined them 8 cents per liter.
> The truck had 270,000 k on it running coloured the whole time, They run clear in all the trucks now.


We get dipped twice a year, and its always a revenue Canada vehicle. They check everything that moves, even on private property. The only thing we are allowed to run colored is our power pack snow blower. Anything that is plated to run on the road must be clear.


----------



## Grassman09

Neige;1220518 said:


> We get dipped twice a year, and its always a revenue Canada vehicle. They check everything that moves, even on private property. The only thing we are allowed to run colored is our power pack snow blower. Anything that is plated to run on the road must be clear.


They really screw you guys there huh.. They want a license plate even for a kids trickle I'll bet. There is prob some sort of environmental tax on it too cuz it has rubber tires.

Wont be long until Ontario follows that lots of stuff gets loaded here. I am surprised a cop has never pulled us over to check and see if what we are driving belongs to us even. Not that they can check anyhow i guess.


----------



## cet

When you talk about claiming back the taxes on clear diesel do you mean more then the HST. I have always claimed the GST and HST on any fuel.


----------



## ff1221

cet;1220537 said:


> When you talk about claiming back the taxes on clear diesel do you mean more then the HST. I have always claimed the GST and HST on any fuel.


Road use tax, essentially tractors and equipment are considered non-road use, so they remove the road use portion of the tax from coloured fuel, stupid thing is they only do it with Diesel, my ATV's snowmobile, lawnmowerd, leaf blowers, line trimmers, etc, etc don't use the road either.


----------



## cet

I ran coloured diesel in my mowers for 3 years. They were left on site so I used to bring 10 five gallon gas cans with me every Monday morning and bring them back on Friday. Saved enough money to make it worth while.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

My GPS guy was telling me how a tree company was getting tax rebates or credits because they wired their pto switch to the gps system and it kept track when the pto is engaged for the bucket crane. At the end of the month they would run a report on the time the pto was using the fuel and the truck wasnt actually driving down a road and would back up their claim for tax credits.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1220410 said:


> That guy must have got a little tuned in over here because they seem to be doing a lot better job on the big place here. There is a new property manager now and he seems to be on top of them. He got another 3 year deal so I guess he's happy.


So is the manager payuppayuppayuppayup.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1220537 said:


> When you talk about claiming back the taxes on clear diesel do you mean more then the HST. I have always claimed the GST and HST on any fuel.


You get 14 cents a liter on top of the HST.......surprised how little you Guys know!
No offense please....just got a 3000$ check from most of last year 
That applies on diesle and gasoline!
You can't claim it on 100% of your fuel purchases but 42% seams to work....


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;1220637 said:


> You get 14 cents a liter on top of the HST.......surprised how little you Guys know!
> No offense please....just got a 3000$ check from most of last year
> That applies on diesle and gasoline!
> You can't claim it on 100% of your fuel purchases but 42% seams to work....


So you are claiming a refund on all the fuel you use in your off road equipment. I don't use that much but it all adds up quickly.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1220637 said:


> You get 14 cents a liter on top of the HST.......surprised how little you Guys know!
> No offense please....just got a 3000$ check from most of last year
> That applies on diesle and gasoline!
> You can't claim it on 100% of your fuel purchases but 42% seams to work....


I guess we're all just stupid. Maybe you should hold a course so we can all attend.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The timing of this storm looks terrible!!!! GO [email protected]!!#@!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Sort of.....I claim about 40% of being off-road usage based on our total fuel consumption. Diesel and gas, you have to list all your equipment and show receipts of all your fuel purchases. Having an account with a gasoline company makes it a lot easier!
You can check on-line under revenue canada fuel tax credit, it is very easy to do just don't claim to much  about 14-15 cents per liter you get back based on the 40% claimed! This has nothing to do with HST! This is on top of the HST tax credit!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1220662 said:


> The timing of this storm looks terrible!!!! GO [email protected]!!#@!


10-15 and 5-10 for Oakville! Only have 1 site there but its big....south Mississauga will get it too I guess.
I wouldn't get stressed about timing....can change by then and we can't change it either! Hits everyone the same way not just you


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1220661 said:


> I guess we're all just stupid. Maybe you should hold a course so we can all attend.


4000-5000$ for 1 hour of work makes it work for me!


----------



## CGM Inc.

http://www.forms.ssb.gov.on.ca/mbs/ssb/forms/ssbforms.nsf/GetAttachDocs/013-0546E~1/$File/0546E.pdf

this is the application form, no need for a rocket scientist!


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1220678 said:


> 4000-5000$ for 1 hour of work makes it work for me!


I don't use any gas and all of my stuff that works off road uses coloured. So not sure what else I can do.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1220688 said:


> I don't use any gas and all of my stuff that works off road uses coloured. So not sure what else I can do.


Nothing


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

JD Dave;1220688 said:


> I don't use any gas and all of my stuff that works off road uses coloured. So not sure what else I can do.


One of those fancy hybrid tractors....

Still laughing..... You will be able to plug into the big box store too !!!!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

There is talk about some ice mixing into the mix on the southern side. Storm is tracking more NW too!! So anyone on the northern fringes get ready..... I think this might get fun. I have sen some probability charts for snow fall. They reach almost up to 28" on the charts for the tropics. Sure it might be on the very high on the spectrum of probability but I have never seen such a value in almost ten years. 

Let the games begin... Only the experienced and strong will survive!!!!


----------



## goel

I hope this storm actually shows up, it will remind our customers of why they use us and not the "others".

Anyone ever purchase a spreader vibrator from Earthquake in Oakville? Good, bad, last as expected? Let me know.

Just picked up a Snow Ex 1075 for $50.00. Don't really need it, but it could go on a small route. No cab control, but that is easily wired up. We would run bulk thru it, so a vibrator is required.

Let me know.

Thanks


----------



## JD Dave

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1220740 said:


> One of those fancy hybrid tractors....
> 
> Still laughing..... You will be able to plug into the big box store too !!!!


I bet 20 years from now that could be true.

I bet that form you posted Stephan will save a few people some money.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I highly doubt this storm will be a dud, good possibility this storm could be the worst in a decade for anyone south west of Toronto.



> WOCN11 CWTO 301800
> Special weather statement
> Issued by Environment Canada Ontario region. 1:00 PM EST Sunday
> 30 January 2011.
> 
> Special weather statement issued for..
> City of Toronto
> Windsor - Essex - Chatham-Kent
> Sarnia - Lambton
> Elgin
> London - Middlesex
> Simcoe - Delhi - Norfolk
> Dunnville - Caledonia - Haldimand
> Oxford - Brant
> Niagara
> City of Hamilton
> Halton - Peel
> York - Durham
> Huron - Perth
> Waterloo - Wellington
> Dufferin - Innisfil
> Barrie - Orillia - Midland
> Belleville - Quinte - Northumberland
> Kingston - Prince Edward
> Peterborough - Kawartha Lakes
> Stirling - Tweed - South Frontenac
> Brockville - Leeds and Grenville.
> 
> ..Threat for Major snowstorm Tuesday night and Wednesday..
> 
> A low pressure system is forecast to develop over Texas on Monday and
> then track northeastward to pass just south of the lower lakes as a
> major winter storm Wednesday.
> 
> Meanwhile periods of light snow are expected to develop over many
> regions Monday night or Tuesday. A lake effect snow band could also
> affect areas near the west end of Lake Ontario Tuesday morning.
> 
> The heavy snow associated with the major storm will overspread the
> region Tuesday night then taper off Wednesday afternoon.
> Potential widespread snowfall amounts will be in the order of 20 to
> 30 cm with local higher accumulations as well as blowing and drifting
> snow.
> 
> Listen for further statements watches and warnings.
> 
> END/OSPC


----------



## musclecarboy

Lynden-Jeff;1220830 said:


> I highly doubt this storm will be a dud, good possibility this storm could be the worst in a decade for anyone south west of Toronto.


There;s the 20-30 I was talking about Chris.


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1220864 said:


> There;s the 20-30 I was talking about Chris.


Tom you have to update the bottom of your posts where your equipment is. you went from pro flo to serious salter LOL


----------



## snowplowchick

Goel, for that price, and missing the cab controls, you sure it isn't stolen? Lol


----------



## cet

I've had the 810 Blizzard for my truck in the shop all winter. I hadn't had to use it yet. Friday I though it would be a good idea to put it on and make sure everything works. I forgot when the plow is down you can not see it from the truck, even at full angle. After using the Boss VXT it is going to take some getting used to again.


----------



## goel

Lol - I paid, and heard the story.

One of my guys picked it up for me. It was at his friends and he say it was being used in the past and he saw it

The guy sold the truck and was too lazy to remove the controls - go figure that he was energetic enough to remove the salter....

It has sat outside behind a garage for the last year, so threw a loball offer - knowing the guy needed BEER.

Some might consider that I stole it for the $50.00, which even if I have to replace the motor at snow ex canada`s price - I did.


----------



## Triple L

ScnicExcellence;1220207 said:


> Holy **** wish i could be out 4 to 5 times a week, we are getting nothing here, hopefully this storm actually does hit us and twn is wrong and we get 12" or more.


What are you talking about bud!!! 2 weeks ago we plowed 5 out of 7 days... Last week was still fairly busy!


----------



## musclecarboy

PlatinumService;1220878 said:


> Tom you have to update the bottom of your posts where your equipment is. you went from pro flo to serious salter LOL


LOL good point! I've already messed around with a few things to make the salter perfect.

Anyone know where to get 25' of 14/6 trailer wire. I want to do a clean job of installing this salter controller.


----------



## goel

Snowplowchick I was thinking about what you said.

Don`t tell any of the other guys and gals on the forum and I will let you use it (for FREE) between the months of June and September, plus the 3rd Sunday after Lent, and the second full moon that falls on a Tuesday after the American Thanksgiving Holiday Thursday.

:whistling: :laughing:


----------



## cet

http://www.princessauto.com/view-all-products-in-shop?keyword1=trailer+wire

Page 2, $1.99/ft

I would still try Napa.


----------



## goel

Napa is where I purchased the wire also.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1221020 said:


> http://www.princessauto.com/view-all-products-in-shop?keyword1=trailer+wire
> 
> Page 2, $1.99/ft
> 
> I would still try Napa.


Ah crap, I looked on princess autos site and missed it. I'm dropping off invoices in Newmarket tomorrow so I'll pop by napa.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1220820 said:


> I bet that form you posted Stephan will save a few people some money.


 it's about working together! I submitted 3 times already....no questions asked! Check in the mail a week or two later! Make sure you do not claim over 42% of your total fuel purchases! I send my statements from Petro Canada along as proof of purchase and payment.....add up the numbers and be done 

Someone saved me a buck a while back might as well spread the wealth!
JD you are in a special scenario with what you do but any other landscaper should be able to get 6-7% of the fuel purchases back from the government.


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1220864 said:


> There;s the 20-30 I was talking about Chris.


we had close to 20cm already....plow along and get her done 
The Deere takes a lot of pressure of us


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1221275 said:


> we had close to 20cm already....plow along and get her done
> The Deere takes a lot of pressure of us


When?? My cap is 2" so I just basically plow, plow, plow til it stops falling.


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1221305 said:


> When?? My cap is 2" so I just basically plow, plow, plow til it stops falling.


In a perfect world you start plowing at 2" but not when you get that much snow???? We would start at 3-4" by the time you come around the 2nd time you hopefully catch the tail end and salt after. Can't see us plowing a storm that scale any more than 3 times.

We have been working like that for a long time, don't think anyone goes out and meassures when you start to plow.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am more concerned with timing then with amounts. Even if there is only a bit down by 2am on tuesday night, we will be heading out to make a showing before 7 on all sites and then start over at 10am or so depending on whats happening. Shovelers will start at 5-6am except if it is windy like crazy. We do whatever we can so that the phone doesn't ring so much!


----------



## cet

The stuff Tom plow's they can chase you pretty good. I used to work for them also. The contract states that you start plowing at 2" but you have to maintain 2". I challenged them that that is impossible and they need to re write the contract. Hopefully you plow twice and then do a clean up. Where they really chase you is maintaining the sidewalks.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1221357 said:


> I am more concerned with timing then with amounts. Even if there is only a bit down by 2am on tuesday night, we will be heading out to make a showing before 7 on all sites and then start over at 10am or so depending on whats happening. Shovelers will start at 5-6am except if it is windy like crazy. We do whatever we can so that the phone doesn't ring so much!


that's all we can do! looking at how the city works we shouldn't have any issues! Lot's are clear and roads are still a mess. I'm more worried getting to sites versus doing our work.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, yeah, I love the complaints about roadways not being done, after they have already been done once, when the city hasn't been on the road they hit in 20 feet [email protected]!


----------



## snowplowchick

goel;1221013 said:


> Snowplowchick I was thinking about what you said.
> 
> Don`t tell any of the other guys and gals on the forum and I will let you use it (for FREE) between the months of June and September, plus the 3rd Sunday after Lent, and the second full moon that falls on a Tuesday after the American Thanksgiving Holiday Thursday.
> 
> :whistling: :laughing:


Only if you throw in a free autographed picture of you naked.


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1221337 said:


> In a perfect world you start plowing at 2" but not when you get that much snow???? We would start at 3-4" by the time you come around the 2nd time you hopefully catch the tail end and salt after. Can't see us plowing a storm that scale any more than 3 times.
> 
> We have been working like that for a long time, don't think anyone goes out and meassures when you start to plow.


Yeah I'm not saying I'm perfect, but I have 1 client so I maintain them like crazy. Like chris said, it's all about sidewalks at the senior's buildings. If it's snowing out, they can't really expect the lot to be black.


----------



## goel

snowplowchick;1221391 said:


> Only if you throw in a free autographed picture of you naked.


That might be a deal breaker.

I have already sent out 4 today (slow day, did some snow removal at a clients, wife sick with the flu, my daughter and I coloured pictures, sang songs, made snow angels....).

If you would have asked for a non autographed one - no problem.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Triple L;1220965 said:


> What are you talking about bud!!! 2 weeks ago we plowed 5 out of 7 days... Last week was still fairly busy!


_*+2 i have lost count how many times i have been out pushing and saltingpayup maybe his trigger is set higher then ours triple?*_


----------



## Mr.Markus

Lots of melt/ refreeze out there this morning. at -23. 20-30cm to bury that groundhog is always a good thing.


----------



## cet

Well I think you are going to get your wish Dave.

The storm seems to be moving farther North.

Let the fun begin.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1221742 said:


> Well I think you are going to get your wish Dave.
> 
> The storm seems to be moving farther North.
> 
> Let the fun begin.


I had my alarm set for 4:30 his morning but I was so excited about the coming snow I got up before my alarm went off. Site checks are all done nice and early now. Hope I can get the Freightliner done and the Ebling on before the snow starts.


----------



## snowplowchick

Jd Dave, aww isn't that sweet, you're like a kid on the eve of Christmas. Lol

The rest of us are battening down the hatches and scrambling to be prepared. Hope it all gets done today, a brand new tractor is down for us hope it gets fixed in time.


----------



## JD Dave

snowplowchick;1221783 said:


> Jd Dave, aww isn't that sweet, you're like a kid on the eve of Christmas. Lol
> 
> The rest of us are battening down the hatches and scrambling to be prepared. Hope it all gets done today, a brand new tractor is down for us hope it gets fixed in time.


What colour is the tractor? I actually don't like the big storms quite as much as I use to. Our largest place is 24 hrs and they expect people onsite from the minute it starts snowing untill the snow has stopped. These 2 day storms really pay they're toll on us. I just learned from my dad that instead of dreading something you might as well get excited about it. Its really jus mind over matter. You know when you get put of bed and your tired as heck and you convince yourself your totally rested.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Now EC says nothing about 20-30 cm but TWN calls for 20cm and a bit 
I must be looking at the wrong forecast


----------



## snowplowchick

The one in question is yellow ; )

And I agree, it totally is mind over matter. It is all about attitude and being positive


----------



## Jaynen

Looks like this might be the storm of the season.


----------



## rooferdave

What do you all think? Been working on a contract for a while and the client has said he wants to go with me, they want to start Feb 1st and they have a meeting with the current contractor this morn and will let me know by noon today if it is a go.

I connot gear up for snowmaggeddan as there is a chance they might not go with me although they say they are pretty sure they will. I can still back out in the next hour or two


----------



## rooferdave

oh there is a saying "never a good deed goes unpunished" last night we are doing a FREE favour to a buddies car, after it is done the guy notices a spring off the throttle body (nothing related to what we did) as he is pulling in the floor mat was over the gas and brake and the throttly stuck..... the car slams into my new to me loader, my employee offered to pay but its my firm and now I am on the hook for a new front end for an aerostar "sigh"

:crying:


----------



## goel

That sucks Dave. You don't happen to have a picture for us do you?


----------



## Triple L

xll_VIPER_llx;1221713 said:


> _*+2 i have lost count how many times i have been out pushing and saltingpayup maybe his trigger is set higher then ours triple?*_


I have no clue man... Maby he's like my 2 other neighbours on my street that think they plow snow... They leave at 7am in the morning most days and the one guy has 2 commerical propertys he has to have plowed and salted as they open at 8... I cant imagine them being too big but still IMO you should have the salt down at 7 at the latest... not being leaving your house at 7... And its not like this was just once or twice, he leaves at that time all the time


----------



## rooferdave

have a 10 o'clock app't then I am going in to see how bad the van is, apparently cat vs aerostar, cat was the victor! Bodyshop just called.. new rad, headlight, hood, fender.... I will post pics later


----------



## Triple L

This movie might make some of you guys cry LOL

I needed salt and how else was I gonna get it... This unit only has 450 hours on it I bet this 4 minute ordeal once I kinda got it going took atleast 400 hours off its life LOL

all in all, it took exactly 30 minutes to load a 1/4 yard of salt.... I spent 20 minutes just cranking and cranking it to get it going before I started taking the movie.... It would fire for a 1/2 second and then die... It was about -20 / -22 this morning






Now we know why CET has soo much trouble with his Deere skid... LOL

Enough of this mulittasking I need to get back to work! I just had to post this movie


----------



## rooferdave

do you not have a block heater? I managed 2 minutes of that video and had to look away!


----------



## old.goalie

Looks like Toronto's tymusic going to get hammered with snow for the first time in a long time.

Does anyone plan on pushing with the snow during the day and working all night doing clean ups or just laying down a heavy coat of salt, then go clean just after the rush hour. I think I will be pre-salting rather than burn my gas and waste my time stuck in traffic. Last snowfall i got stuck in rush hour traffic and a 5 minute drive became 50 minutes!:realmad:

It's going to be a horror story in Toronto (GTA) , all those graduates of Lucky Star (and others) driving school out there on our highways and byways making all the tow truck drivers rich. If we get enough snow I'm going to try to video it to remind customers of how hard we work to collect the small amount of money they pay us. payup


----------



## rooferdave

thr client just called and awarded me the property, guess I'm in it now and it looking like a baptism of fire! Is anyone around if I need any help weds? With the short notice from the client I do not have a spare truck in case of breakdown, I am going to try and get my bobcat back later this morning, wish me luck!


----------



## musclecarboy

I have a question for you guys....

I want to hook the starter for my salter straight to vehicle power instead of a battery, so what do I need to do? Should I just run a 4 gauge hot from the truck battery straight to the starter (quick connect plug in between for salter removal) and also have a 4 gauge ground running to the truck frame? My question is: how much power does a small engine starter need? Can I go with 6 gauge or even 8 gauge wire? Do I need a fuse? I'm terrible with electrical stuff but I know everything is perfectly setup on the salter, it just needs power.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

^6 or 8 guage is fine. On my Dodge I have added a battery in the bed of the truck beside the sander near cab. Then I just run battery cables from the aux battery to the battery in the sander. I make sure the hot doesnt rub or contact anything but the pos terminal. Dont think you need a fuse as long as the hot cable is well protected from rubbing through or damages.


----------



## Neige

LMAO thanks for the laugh Chad. I love the running commentary with your groans. Looks like they have changed the weather once again, back to 10-15 and EC calling for snow, just no totals yet. Its staying cold, so should be real nice stuff to handle. Going out now to make room for it all.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

musclecarboy;1221937 said:


> I have a question for you guys....
> 
> I want to hook the starter for my salter straight to vehicle power instead of a battery, so what do I need to do? Should I just run a 4 gauge hot from the truck battery straight to the starter (quick connect plug in between for salter removal) and also have a 4 gauge ground running to the truck frame? My question is: how much power does a small engine starter need? Can I go with 6 gauge or even 8 gauge wire? Do I need a fuse? I'm terrible with electrical stuff but I know everything is perfectly setup on the salter, it just needs power.


First off you can't run power from the battery right to a starter, or the starter will run none stop. Now if you aiming to remove the battery from a salter and just run to engine, I'm going to assume you mean to run from truck batter to the solenoid on the spreader. If thats the case. No big deal at all. Run positive off battery to solenoid and ground from truck battery to spreader engine somewhere for gound. I'd say 6 gauge is more then enough.

What make is the spreader. 
This might help a little from fishers website even if it's not a fisher spreader.
http://library.fisherplows.com/fisherplows/pdf/96208.00_061508.pdf

Page 17 shows spreader battery wiring
Page 18 shows to truck battery.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

old.goalie;1221932 said:


> Looks like Toronto's tymusic going to get hammered with snow for the first time in a long time.
> 
> Does anyone plan on pushing with the snow during the day and working all night doing clean ups or just laying down a heavy coat of salt, then go clean just after the rush hour. I think I will be pre-salting rather than burn my gas and waste my time stuck in traffic. Last snowfall i got stuck in rush hour traffic and a 5 minute drive became 50 minutes:
> 
> It's going to be a horror story in Toronto (GTA) , all those graduates of Lucky Star (and others) driving school out there on our highways and byways making all the tow truck drivers rich. If we get enough snow I'm going to try to video it to remind customers of how hard we work to collect the small amount of money they pay us. QUOTE]
> And here Im complaining about having to wait for three traffic lights in the big town of Renfrew.:


----------



## snowplowchick

Who knows what tomorrow will bring, but it sure is pretty out today with the sun blazing.

Triple L, that video hurts my insides to watch. Poor machine. Your voice is deeper than I thought, though, maybe you aren't a teenager after all. lol ha


----------



## old.goalie

*Canadian weather*

"And here Im complaining about having to wait for three traffic lights in the big town of Renfrew.:"

Ahh what a wonderful place to live, snowmobiling and skiing in the winter and fishing in the summer. Not to far from Ottawa as to hear the money being burned and far enough from Toronto....lol


----------



## musclecarboy

Bruce'sEx;1221958 said:


> First off you can't run power from the battery right to a starter, or the starter will run none stop. Now if you aiming to remove the battery from a salter and just run to engine, I'm going to assume you mean to run from truck batter to the solenoid on the spreader. If thats the case. No big deal at all. Run positive off battery to solenoid and ground from truck battery to spreader engine somewhere for gound. I'd say 6 gauge is more then enough.
> 
> What make is the spreader.
> This might help a little from fishers website even if it's not a fisher spreader.
> http://library.fisherplows.com/fisherplows/pdf/96208.00_061508.pdf
> 
> Page 17 shows spreader battery wiring
> Page 18 shows to truck battery.


Yeah I meant put hot power to the + wire that is supposed to connect to the battery. Switches and solenoids are all hooked up as they should be, it just needs power. The battery it came with is cooked so that's why I want to run it off the truck. If I just replace the spreader battery, will it be kept at full charge by the spreader engine? Maybe I'll just throw in a new battery instead of messing around.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Is the City of Toronto gonna call in the Army for this storm???.....lol


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1221897 said:


> This movie might make some of you guys cry LOL
> 
> I needed salt and how else was I gonna get it... This unit only has 450 hours on it I bet this 4 minute ordeal once I kinda got it going took atleast 400 hours off its life LOL
> 
> all in all, it took exactly 30 minutes to load a 1/4 yard of salt....


Some good old elbow grease would have been better! I call you Andrew from now on!
If I would see you doing that on my machine you wouldn't work for me anymore....


----------



## musclecarboy

Remember guys, it could always be worse



> Warnings
> Iqaluit
> 10:39 AM EST Monday 31 January 2011
> Wind chill warning for
> Iqaluit continued
> 
> Wind chills values of -50 to -55 continuing.
> 
> A low pressure system in the Davis strait is currently drifting towards Baffin Island. Satellite imagery shows cloud and snow associated with this system moving towards the community of Qikiqtarjuaq. As this storm approaches..Winds are forecast to increase to 50 gusting to 80 km/h late this afternoon. This combined with falling snow should result in a blizzard developing at Qikiqtarjuaq late this afternoon. The blizzard is expected to end overnight.
> 
> In Iqaluit, strong northerly winds associated with another low pressure system are giving blowing snow and wind chill values below minus 50 to the capital. The blowing snow should become less of an issue tonight as winds diminish..But extreme wind chill values in the -50 to -55 range are expected to continue for the next couple of days.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Hey I remember last year when all you southerners were lusting after the snow. Shouldnt of done all that wishing


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Bobcat wouldnt start this morning after we left it onsite from hauling snow last night.
went to drive it home this morning and no go.

boost and glow 2x no sir.
new trick worked... pc of bigO pipe on end of the tailpipe of the truck blowing into the back door of the bobcat on the fuel lines with a moving blanket covering the gap at the door. 15 mins and it fired right up. 

with such a big storm comming. I called in a little backup. Ill post a picture later.

tested the ebling out this morning. its up but wont budge. im taking it all apart tonight if I have a chance. if not I will run without it. its worked every day fine, extreme cold. ne pas

dont see JD online.. he must be out puttin a coat of wax on the deeres :laughing: 
I can't wait for the first phone call "do you guys do driveways?"


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Nothing like equipment stored inside, even if its a closed in greenhouse. Finished work at 7pm last nite, got 2 call this morning at 10 am, it was minus 26C last nite, tractor with glow plugs fired up no problem, 10 minute warmup and Im good to go


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

right from the enviro site.

"This storm has the potential to create near-paralyzing conditions."


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

MIDTOWNPC;1222167 said:


> right from the enviro site.
> 
> "This storm has the potential to create near-paralyzing conditions."


 but before that the heart rate increases, blood sugar level increases, the liver punches out more adreniline and your good to go...............just watch out you dont get 
Mad Plow disease from all the hours on equipment.


----------



## schrader

Anyone here have any insight on the new ford 6.7. Looking to replace my F550 6.4, when the dealer tells you they are crap, you know it is time to get rid of it. Looking for a new F350 single gas or diesel, if anyone knows of anything let me know, not a lot of them around. Thanks


----------



## Bruce'sEx

schrader;1222273 said:


> Anyone here have any insight on the new ford 6.7. Looking to replace my F550 6.4, when the dealer tells you they are crap, you know it is time to get rid of it. Looking for a new F350 single gas or diesel, if anyone knows of anything let me know, not a lot of them around. Thanks


Wait the guy that wants to sell you something new, is telling you your old is crap... And your taking that as a sign or good advice? :laughing:

Aside from that sounding funny to me, I know nothing on fords sorry.


----------



## schrader

Bruce'sEx;1222351 said:


> Wait the guy that wants to sell you something new, is telling you your old is crap... And your taking that as a sign or good advice? :laughing:
> 
> Aside from that sounding funny to me, I know nothing on fords sorry.


He is honest enough to admit the International motors are crap. The new 6.7 is Ford built and I have heard nothing but good so far. I love the GM but the service from my local dealer is a joke so I want to stick with Ford.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1222155 said:


> Bobcat wouldnt start this morning after we left it onsite from hauling snow last night.
> went to drive it home this morning and no go.
> 
> boost and glow 2x no sir.
> new trick worked... pc of bigO pipe on end of the tailpipe of the truck blowing into the back door of the bobcat on the fuel lines with a moving blanket covering the gap at the door. 15 mins and it fired right up.
> 
> with such a big storm comming. I called in a little backup. Ill post a picture later.
> 
> tested the ebling out this morning. its up but wont budge. im taking it all apart tonight if I have a chance. if not I will run without it. its worked every day fine, extreme cold. ne pas
> 
> dont see JD online.. he must be out puttin a coat of wax on the deeres :laughing:
> I can't wait for the first phone call "do you guys do driveways?"


trying to get a bunch of crap done before the snow flies. Seems like I either have nothing to do or too much. The other problem is somehow I got talked into being part of our churches murder mystery dinner. We've been rehearsing quite a bit but we go live on Fri. Getting on stage in front of 150-200 people is stressing me out alot more then the snow. Need to get my new Ebling on our reg cab tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

all the auto manufacturers will tell ya that the new stuff is much better than the older or previous model and on and on it goes.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1221897 said:


> This movie might make some of you guys cry LOL
> 
> I needed salt and how else was I gonna get it... This unit only has 450 hours on it I bet this 4 minute ordeal once I kinda got it going took atleast 400 hours off its life LOL
> 
> all in all, it took exactly 30 minutes to load a 1/4 yard of salt.... I spent 20 minutes just cranking and cranking it to get it going before I started taking the movie.... It would fire for a 1/2 second and then die... It was about -20 / -22 this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know why CET has soo much trouble with his Deere skid... LOL
> 
> Enough of this mulittasking I need to get back to work! I just had to post this movie


Must be nice posting on PS while we're working on your truck.  Also next time make sure the salter is empty so we can put it on the lift.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

JD Dave;1222393 said:


> Must be nice posting on PS while we're working on your truck.  Also next time make sure the salter is empty so we can put it on the lift.


Next time go pre-salt to empty it on your lots?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I love January.... 9 plowable and 19 saltings. What a great month to invoice.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Mr.Markus;1222454 said:


> I love January.... 9 plowable and 19 saltings. What a great month to invoice.


looks like FEB is gonna start up with a bang for you too.payup


----------



## Mr.Markus

Jacobsmovinsnow;1222467 said:


> looks like FEB is gonna start up with a bang for you too.payup


Bring it!!!!........... (till I breakdown then kindly stop)


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*new pic*

I remember plowing in 08..


----------



## Alpha Property

08 was my first year, and I kinda don't remember that


----------



## Neige

What is going to be interesting, is the wind. We have at least 12 inches of powdery snow in the fields, and the roof tops. If the wind picks up that's all going to fly somewhere. At least I can see whats happens in Toronto before its hits Montreal. Keep me posted.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Some are pre-salting walks already....how stupid is that!

Trucks are ready and fueled up, plows are on....let's wait!
Don't think we have much to plow b4 rush hour traffic


----------



## 2menwithshovels

I'm looking forward to this storm, finally got a plow truck, gonna use it for the first time. Should be fun, I started last year so this will be my biggest storm yet for me. Got the blade fully serviced today, idiot before me put dexcool in it, instead of j13 hydro oil, IDIOT! got it tightened up, new hydro lines, good to go.

Crappy part is, I'm doing bar security part time to help keep things going, I'm working tonight and tomorrow at the sundowner. I don't get home till 4am


----------



## Daner

I'm getting rigged up for this one, The patterns Is different from what we normally get
Its coming straight at us.
I better park the JD In the shop, For some reason Its doesn't like the cold weather any more

http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/ne/radar.asp?play=true


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Im sure youll be keeping an eye on the storm. It'll be snowing so hard you wont be able to sleep anyway


----------



## PlatinumService

Im not gonna lie to anyone here but im pretty excited for this storm.


----------



## musclecarboy

PlatinumService;1222560 said:


> Im not gonna lie to anyone here but im pretty excited for this storm.


LOL +1!!! I think everything possible has broken so I should be good to go *knock on wood*


----------



## Shaw

PlatinumService;1222560 said:


> Im not gonna lie to anyone here but im pretty excited for this storm.


Same here I can't wait. Its gonna be my first push for this season.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Musclecarboy - just remember you have a bigsalter in your bed now, not a hitch spreader.
big salters are magnetic to big posts. so taker easy.

Platnium - ya Im like my dog when you say "park" oh yeah oh yea lets go lets go

Shaw - what do you mean first push? did you just start subbing or something


I know there is a potential customer watching becasue he has contacted our existing client to find out who does their lot. Our customer has said good words about our work and has also informed me the neighbor called. They are shopping for next year... and tomorrow we want to show them how its done. I just hope he can see out the window of his office with all the snow that is going to come.


----------



## Daner

MIDTOWNPC;1222613 said:


> Musclecarboy - just remember you have a bigsalter in your bed now, not a hitch spreader.
> big salters are magnetic to big posts. so taker easy.
> 
> Platnium - ya Im like my dog when you say "park" oh yeah oh yea lets go lets go
> 
> Shaw - what do you mean first push? did you just start subbing or something
> 
> I know there is a potential customer watching becasue he has contacted our existing client to find out who does their lot. Our customer has said good words about our work and has also informed me the neighbor called. They are shopping for next year... and tomorrow we want to show them how its done. I just hope he can see out the window of his office with all the snow that is going to come.


LOL.....Don't go jinksing the weather now......LOL


----------



## cet

Shaw;1222576 said:


> Same here I can't wait. Its gonna be my first push for this season.


Where have you been, on holidays.


----------



## Daner

And a big push she shall beThumbs Up


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1222613 said:


> I know there is a potential customer watching becasue he has contacted our existing client to find out who does their lot. Our customer has said good words about our work and has also informed me the neighbor called. They are shopping for next year... and tomorrow we want to show them how its done. I just hope he can see out the window of his office with all the snow that is going to come.


We just signed a 10 acre townhouse complex starting April  3 year term!
Renewal on a couple others and only positive feedback so far payup and that we work to cheap...


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;1222641 said:


> We just signed a 10 acre townhouse complex starting April  3 year term!
> Renewal on a couple others and only positive feedback so far payup and that we work to cheap...


In this business it's nice to get compliments. 99% of the time they phone to complain.

Congrat's on the new work.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Anyone know which hospital Jon admitted himself in to?

Dave-you better post a video of your acting debut!

I have a pre-bid meeting scheduled for Thursday morning...should be alot of tired eyes in that room.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1222739 said:


> Anyone know which hospital Jon admitted himself in to?


I assume this is a joke?


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Cedar Grounds;1222803 said:


> I assume this is a joke?


I am hoping thats the case


----------



## JD Dave

Bruce'sEx;1222418 said:


> Next time go pre-salt to empty it on your lots?


If they weren't 30 min away I would have. 


Cedar Grounds;1222803 said:


> I assume this is a joke?


Yes it's a joke but I hear the dry heaving from here. LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1222847 said:


> Yes it's a joke but I hear the dry heaving from here. LOL


I wondered what that noise was.......


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1222847 said:


> Yes it's a joke but I hear the dry heaving from here. LOL


He hasn't posted in a while, I bet he's out plowing to get a jump on things.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I'm joking...but I hear the heaving too!!!


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1222861 said:


> He hasn't posted in a while, I bet he's out plowing to get a jump on things.


as much as i can believe that. I bet he slept for 2 and half days just to get enough rest for this storm so he can deal with all the phone calls he will be receiving LOL


----------



## rooferdave

musclecarboy;1222861 said:


> He hasn't posted in a while, I bet he's out plowing to get a jump on things.


naw he was by my place today looking at all that lovely hulksalt in my trailer we handalled outa his salter

at least he got a laugh outa the disaster area I call a shop!


----------



## CGM Inc.

looks like a salt run for tomorrow, better get that salter running Jon!


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1222927 said:


> looks like a salt run for tomorrow, better get that salter running Jon!


That kind of annoys me.... Oh well, hammer down the salt to keep it clear tomorrow. Who's going out now vs. early morning?


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Yeah sounds like a early sound salt run assuming the salt residue thats on every lot doesn't take care of it, then watch as the snow comes down, maybe have to open things up by afternoon if it comes down fast enough.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1222947 said:


> That kind of annoys me.... Oh well, hammer down the salt to keep it clear tomorrow. Who's going out now vs. early morning?


there's no way I am salting anything. they say it is supposed to start at 6am and that is 1cm. Pretty sure my 2 old age homes have enough down to hold that out. to late for schools and the region has low expectation's. Should be an easy day for the most part tomorrow.


----------



## cet

Bruce'sEx;1223001 said:


> Yeah sounds like a early sound salt run assuming the salt residue thats on every lot doesn't take care of it, then watch as the snow comes down, maybe have to open things up by afternoon if it comes down fast enough.


I think you guys are a day early. Most of it is supposed to start tuesday night. Maybe not the southeast but for Toronto.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1223017 said:


> there's no way I am salting anything. they say it is supposed to start at 6am and that is 1cm. Pretty sure my 2 old age homes have enough down to hold that out. to late for schools and the region has low expectation's. Should be an easy day for the most part tomorrow.


Damn beaver overloaded me. They see a v box and go nuts. Tell them to stop and they pretend they don't see you.


----------



## cet

I knew that would happen. What do they use for a loader over there.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1223064 said:


> I knew that would happen. What do they use for a loader over there.


Mid size cat. 1 yard but they have kinda like wings on the top and sides so it holds more. Even if you want 1/2 scoop they start with a full one and wait til you say stop. A-holes.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;1223017 said:


> there's no way I am salting anything. they say it is supposed to start at 6am and that is 1cm. Pretty sure my 2 old age homes have enough down to hold that out. to late for schools and the region has low expectation's. Should be an easy day for the most part tomorrow.


x2!! Most probably a snow day on Wednesday. Looks like we'll be out plowing Tuesday night/Wednesday morning and again Wednesday night (at the schools).

My industrials dont really care about bare asphalt untill the storm is over so we'll probably be plowing them once or twice throughout the storm and them a final cleanup and salt once over.

Our one retail site has been compaining lately about too much salt...so same would appy to them except we'll smash the runways with salt to keep them wet and slushy through the day.

Tomorrows my b-day and its snowed on the 1st for the last 15 years I've been in the snow biz...before that I was too drunk to remember.


----------



## cet

Happy B-day in case I'm to busy tomorrow. I don't like your record if it's 15 straight.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JohnnyRoyale;1223086 said:


> x2!! Most probably a snow day on Wednesday. Looks like we'll be out plowing Tuesday night/Wednesday morning and again Wednesday night (at the schools).
> 
> My industrials dont really care about bare asphalt untill the storm is over so we'll probably be plowing them once or twice throughout the storm and them a final cleanup and salt once over.
> 
> Our one retail site has been compaining lately about too much salt...so same would appy to them except we'll smash the runways with salt to keep them wet and slushy through the day.
> 
> Tomorrows my b-day and its snowed on the 1st for the last 15 years I've been in the snow biz...before that I was too drunk to remember.


I think you pretty well called it right there.
Happy Bday if I dont log in tomorrow. Good luck and when its all over you can have a few


----------



## musclecarboy

It took me longer to write my report than it did to actually salt each property. HA! I love it.

Happy birthday John. I saw a nice lookin black dually with a big white M at bayview/Wellington this afternoon... That's your partner's truck isn't it?


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1223122 said:


> It took me longer to write my report than it did to actually salt each property. HA! I love it.
> 
> Happy birthday John. I saw a nice lookin black dually with a big white M at bayview/Wellington this afternoon... That's your partner's truck isn't it?


So now you can sleep all night.

did you spread it all or do you still have some left. Not a good idea to leave salt in a V box overnight.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, just caught up... what, I don't post every two hours and you guys miss me????

Funny thing is I was downtown using up some salt by refilling bins and one of them was to far away to get the truck near it, and because of parked cars I couldn't stop anywhere near it, so I ended up pulling the bin about 100 feet half full to refill it... man I am out of shape and it didn't help that I had just had a chicken shawarma and man, did I almost make a mess!!! Not even stress related this time for a change!

Anyway, looks like we are in for a horrible couple days. I am thinking it doesn't make a ton of sense to shovel all the townhomes Wednesday until the morning. People are going to be walking through snow no matter what. It will take ten mins to cover the steps and pathways up again based on what they are calling for. I will have dead shovelers if they go out to early.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

musclecarboy;1223122 said:


> It took me longer to write my report than it did to actually salt each property. HA! I love it.
> 
> Happy birthday John. I saw a nice lookin black dually with a big white M at bayview/Wellington this afternoon... That's your partner's truck isn't it?


Thats him. He lives in Aurora.

Congrats on the new to you salter. Your nut sack will appreciate the warmth.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1223255 said:


> so I ended up pulling the bin about 100 feet half full to refill it... man I am out of shape and it didn't help that I had just had a chicken shawarma and man, did I almost make a mess!!! Not even stress related this time for a change!


I use to work for a guy like you.... you did remember that you had to drag it back full right?!

Hope you all have a safe one, think I'm gonna grab 6 hrs sleep now.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Called and told the guy that plows and salts there where it was! I was done!


----------



## JD Dave

Happy Birthday Johnny!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1223017 said:


> there's no way I am salting anything. they say it is supposed to start at 6am and that is 1cm. Pretty sure my 2 old age homes have enough down to hold that out. to late for schools and the region has low expectation's. Should be an easy day for the most part tomorrow.


We haven't salted for quiet some time, no way we keep sites bare tomorrow if we get a couple cm's. They turned white Saturday until the sun came out. Salt tomorrow and go at it Wednesday. White sites for 2 days won't be accaptable.....someone has to pay for plowing


----------



## cet

We only have 2 small sites that have to be pure black. A heavy salting would be 500lbs for both. So when we go we hit them pretty good.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1223371 said:


> We only have 2 small sites that have to be pure black. A heavy salting would be 500lbs for both. So when we go we hit them pretty good.


And charge a 2 ton minimum each payup


----------



## PlatinumService

Johnny
you get the same gift every year for the past 15 years. I guess you know what to expect by now. LOL do you get tired of the same thing year after year?


----------



## Triple L

rooferdave;1221914 said:


> do you not have a block heater? I managed 2 minutes of that video and had to look away!


It dosent have a block heater, I felt sorry for it but what was I gonna do? If managment dosent care about it cause its a rental why should I.... Im not the one who choose to keep it outside... Last time I heard it took 2 hours to get it going and running right...

Tom - after it took 20 mintues to start I didnt have any time to let it run for another 20 mintues to start loading



Cedar Grounds;1222091 said:


> Some good old elbow grease would have been better! I call you Andrew from now on!
> *If I would see you doing that on my machine you wouldn't work for me anymore*....


Thats a very bold and harsh statement there... Considering you have no idea of the situation! Its easy to say that when your sleeping in your bed still! You wanna come down here and load 10 ton by hand? And again, its a rental, so naturally nobody cares about it, its got more salt in it then some peoples salters do LOL... You must be one heck of a boss to blame employee's of being rough on equipment if your the one who choose to keep it outside! What can they do about your decision??? NOTHING!

This video was meant to make people laugh like Paul V or go  poor machine... Not to accuse me of being rough on equipment... I'm almost insulted at your comment!


----------



## Triple L

Johnny


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1223391 said:


> It dosent have a block heater, I felt sorry for it but what was I gonna do? If managment dosent care about it cause its a rental why should I.... Im not the one who choose to keep it outside... Last time I heard it took 2 hours to get it going and running right...
> 
> Tom - after it took 20 mintues to start I didnt have any time to let it run for another 20 mintues to start loading
> 
> Thats a very bold and harsh statement there... Considering you have no idea of the situation! Its easy to say that when your sleeping in your bed still! You wanna come down here and load 10 ton by hand? And again, its a rental, so naturally nobody cares about it, its got more salt in it then some peoples salters do LOL... You must be one heck of a boss to blame employee's of being rough on equipment if your the one who choose to keep it outside! What can they do about your decision??? NOTHING!
> 
> This video was meant to make people laugh like Paul V or go  poor machine... Not to accuse me of being rough on equipment... I'm almost insulted at your comment!


when you need to get to site and get material down and it takes 20 mins just to start.. i wont lie i have done the same.

i would say poor machine... its a rental so thats fair game in my books..... and for what i have seen some people do with equipment that is not the worst i have seen. its meant to take a beating... but if you got it running and let it go for a couple hours you would hear about it that it hurts the environment so you cant win either way LOL Thumbs Up


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1223173 said:


> So now you can sleep all night.
> 
> did you spread it all or do you still have some left. Not a good idea to leave salt in a V box overnight.


Blew it all out. This thing has an inverted V inside it so I was pretty sure it would freeze up. Check it out tomorrow, tell me if I should chop it out.



JohnnyRoyale;1223261 said:


> Thats him. He lives in Aurora.
> 
> Congrats on the new to you salter. Your nut sack will appreciate the warmth.


I like the new style tow mirrors he has, I think I need them with no more rearview mirror. I always need to look behind me where I plow.

The salter is sweet and it was a heck of a deal, I could spread a good 20+ tons out of this thing in a night if I had the route, it looked almost empty and I had 3,450lbs in tonight for my run.


----------



## Shaw

@MIDTOWNPC,Cet I subbed out all of my places because my plows werent in working form. I got a call from my old boss Paul Ledesma, which some of you guys may heard of. He offer me a job, so I took it. 40 House not too bad. I use to do 80+houses.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Triple L;1223391 said:


> It dosent have a block heater, I felt sorry for it but what was I gonna do? If managment dosent care about it cause its a rental why should I.... Im not the one who choose to keep it outside... Last time I heard it took 2 hours to get it going and running right...
> 
> Tom - after it took 20 mintues to start I didnt have any time to let it run for another 20 mintues to start loading
> 
> Thats a very bold and harsh statement there... Considering you have no idea of the situation! Its easy to say that when your sleeping in your bed still! You wanna come down here and load 10 ton by hand? And again, its a rental, so naturally nobody cares about it, its got more salt in it then some peoples salters do LOL... You must be one heck of a boss to blame employee's of being rough on equipment if your the one who choose to keep it outside! What can they do about your decision??? NOTHING!
> 
> This video was meant to make people laugh like Paul V or go  poor machine... Not to accuse me of being rough on equipment... I'm almost insulted at your comment!


It has taken me til now to stop crying from the tragedy I saw earlier. I bleed white an orange so that was like watching a puppy get kicked everytime it struggled. However, I think anybody who has seen jackass knows how to treat a rental and this is no exception. Good job! This is why I don't buy used machines from rentals or auctions.

If I'm not mistaken, I read a post regarding the stolen snowplow and resulting fatality several pages back. It stated that idling a diesel is bad for the environment/illegal. Its a good thing you didn't let that warm up because you can never be to sure when a barefoot homeless ***** will jump in and run someone down. Then you would have been at fault! Call me old fashioned, but as my bobcats aren't rented I pay my guys to show up half an hour early and start them then go for a coffee while the warm up.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I also read a bunch of quick jabs at big jon about the stress levels. I had a conversation with him about just that today and was wondering how others react to big impending white death? It has always been my opinion that you get a good sleep, warm up all your machines at the onset of snow (yes idling), have a nice coffee/baileys to set the mood (only one, you're going driving) and then start pushing snow and keep pushing snow until its done. This strategy has always worked for me. 

I can relate to the anxious feeling as I experienced it for a while at the beginning of my first season plowing. After that, I realized that that is what all the snow equipment is for and that its reall not a big deal. Worrying about snow falling has never stopped or lessened the snowfall. All you can do is put all your guys out and go at it. Wondering if this snow terror effects many of the plowsiters? 

On the bright side, big Jon will have one less dry heave this season because he has a certain plaza that has a really good operator in a nice machine who just blows through it. If I were him and someone took that little bit of stress away from me I'd give that guy a bonus..... Good luck to all.

PS Anyone have an extra universal bucket mount pusher? I know that either I will break something or someone will call me in a bind and I want to grab something I can throw on the 416 Cat as a backup/extra. Also the guy I share a shop with has a beater with a blade but it just safetied and is good to go as a backup if anyone needs it.


----------



## rooferdave

hey all I got the cat tranny out and apart and ugh... it is a spicer transmission anyone know of a place to get parts where I will not be raped?


----------



## buckwheat_la

JohnnyRoyale;1223086 said:


> x2!! Most probably a snow day on Wednesday. Looks like we'll be out plowing Tuesday night/Wednesday morning and again Wednesday night (at the schools).
> 
> My industrials dont really care about bare asphalt untill the storm is over so we'll probably be plowing them once or twice throughout the storm and them a final cleanup and salt once over.
> 
> Our one retail site has been compaining lately about too much salt...so same would appy to them except we'll smash the runways with salt to keep them wet and slushy through the day.
> 
> Tomorrows my b-day and its snowed on the 1st for the last 15 years I've been in the snow biz...before that I was too drunk to remember.


Happy Birthday


----------



## buckwheat_la

rooferdave;1223562 said:


> hey all I got the cat tranny out and apart and ugh... it is a spicer transmission anyone know of a place to get parts where I will not be raped?


i don't know if they are all the way out there, but i use a place called Headwater equipment, usually about 1/2 the price of what CAT wants for parts


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*[CENTER]HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOHNNY
I hope you have a great birthday and all your equipment stays together and no break downs so you can do what ya gotta and then get home and celebrate![/CENTER]*_


----------



## snowplowchick

Happy b day mr royale

Hope everyone gets their last minute preparations done in time today.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1223313 said:


> Called and told the guy that plows and salts there where it was! I was done!


Yep. Your him!!

 John

No dusting here yet, kinda nice.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Nothing here yet...looks like the bulk of it will start tonight and continue into Wednesday morning. It'll be an interesting storm...


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Good Luck to all in the heavier snowfall area, Stay Safe............. Im on the top end of the storm,supposed to get only 10 to 15, but probably get two pushes out of it. Just be glad youre not in the States with over a half an inch of freezing rain buildup in some locations.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Should be snowing now from according to Intellicast radar.
http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USNY0124&animate=true

Large mass passed us but look whats down south and likely coming up this way.
http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=default&region=CAD&animate=true


----------



## musclecarboy

Well, good thing I salted LOL. EC upgraded to a warning... We are in for some fun.


----------



## 2menwithshovels

From what i'm seeing, it's not going to get bad until lake this afternoon. What do you guys use btw for checking weather? I find that the weather network, just SUCKS at it! and there located in oakville, lol.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Happy B-Day Johnny!


----------



## Neige

R.G.PEEL;1223479 said:


> I also read a bunch of quick jabs at big jon about the stress levels. I had a conversation with him about just that today and was wondering how others react to big impending white death? It has always been my opinion that you get a good sleep, warm up all your machines at the onset of snow (yes idling), have a nice coffee/baileys to set the mood (only one, you're going driving) and then start pushing snow and keep pushing snow until its done. This strategy has always worked for me.
> 
> I can relate to the anxious feeling as I experienced it for a while at the beginning of my first season plowing. After that, I realized that that is what all the snow equipment is for and that its reall not a big deal. Worrying about snow falling has never stopped or lessened the snowfall. All you can do is put all your guys out and go at it. Wondering if this snow terror effects many of the plowsiters?
> 
> On the bright side, big Jon will have one less dry heave this season because he has a certain plaza that has a really good operator in a nice machine who just blows through it. If I were him and someone took that little bit of stress away from me I'd give that guy a bonus..... Good luck to all.
> 
> PS Anyone have an extra universal bucket mount pusher? I know that either I will break something or someone will call me in a bind and I want to grab something I can throw on the 416 Cat as a backup/extra. Also the guy I share a shop with has a beater with a blade but it just safetied and is good to go as a backup if anyone needs it.


:salute: great post. Sure there is always some stress, but its mixed with excitement. This is not the first snowfall of the season. All our employees have had multiple outings so are familiar with their sites and runs. Most of us have backup plans and equipment lined up. So in reality we are as ready as we can be. Stop listening to the radio, they just love to make a huge deal out of what is coming. Its actually good for us, it makes people expect the worst, and usually makes us look like champs. Go with the flow, I have actually plowed a 30 cm storm that ended droping 45cm. We just kept on plowing and in the end were surprised how much snow had fallen. The waiting is the worst part, they have been talking about this for 4 days now. I just want it to start.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

2menwithshovels;1223709 said:


> From what i'm seeing, it's not going to get bad until lake this afternoon. What do you guys use btw for checking weather? I find that the weather network, just SUCKS at it! and there located in oakville, lol.


Environment Canada,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Accuweather..........Intellicast and at times TWN


----------



## Neige

Johnny. Let us know if your were happy with this years gift. All the best.


----------



## schrader

Neige;1223720 said:


> :salute: great post. Sure there is always some stress, but its mixed with excitement. This is not the first snowfall of the season. All our employees have had multiple outings so are familiar with their sites and runs. Most of us have backup plans and equipment lined up. So in reality we are as ready as we can be. Stop listening to the radio, they just love to make a huge deal out of what is coming. Its actually good for us, it makes people expect the worst, and usually makes us look like champs. Go with the flow, I have actually plowed a 30 cm storm that ended droping 45cm. We just kept on plowing and in the end were surprised how much snow had fallen. The waiting is the worst part, they have been talking about this for 4 days now. I just want it to start.


Well said around here in the lake effect we can get 40-50 cm in a bad event but the media says nothing about it because it is localized and doesn't effect the major cities.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Thanks everyone. Ill let you know on Thursday once the dust settles if I'm happy or not.

A couple of great posts...You're absolutley right about the radio...they tend to repeat things over and over again...unborn children will remember hearing about this storm through their mommies tummies. 

I didn't mean to offend you Jon...sorry if I did. **** will go wrong, and I have come to accept it. Its a bonus if it doesn't. Guys will be burnt out by the end of this, and its important everyone stays calm, rested, alert and sees the light at the end of the tunnel. A backup plan (spare machine), extra labour (maybe through a temp agency) or access to either always takes a bit of the edge off...so does a couple of drinks (but not tonite).

Plow safe and have fun.


----------



## Neige

Thinking maybe I should come up to Toronto with several tractors. Montreal is only getting 20cm.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

"Plow safe and have fun" That's awesome, reminds me of body break. We should see if Hal johnson and joanne mcloud are still around. We could hire them to do 30 second ads on plow site with that being their catch phrase


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Neige;1223757 said:


> Thinking maybe I should come up to Toronto with several tractors. Montreal is only getting 20cm.


I've always wondered that, how do you get to the top of the list when other cities declare emergencies? Couple years ago my brother in law in a quarry got asked if they'd ship their loaders to barrie. I'd love to be called to another city like when sarnia took it this dec.


----------



## PlatinumService

breakfast television is calling for 38 cm in toronto.... thats a pretty specific number to be forcasting lol


----------



## musclecarboy

PlatinumService;1223789 said:


> breakfast television is calling for 38 cm in toronto.... thats a pretty specific number to be forcasting lol


LOL I think they just want to feel like they know what they're talking about. I love my Asian neighbours that shovel their driveways every 1cm. Man they're going to have a busy night


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1223795 said:


> LOL I think they just want to feel like they know what they're talking about. I love my Asian neighbours that shovel their driveways every 1cm. Man they're going to have a busy night


I dont have asian neighbours but i have a feeling mine wont be doing theres often or at all... they know i have to come home sooner or later LOL


----------



## ff1221

Holy Crap! I go away for a day and a half and I'm 10 pages behind, this storm is causing a boatload of conversation.

Johnny, I got you something special this year, 18" of frozen water, I know, you don't have to thank me, I had to pull some strings but I wanted to get you something you could share with all your friends, have fun!

Did my January count yesterday, 20 times out on all the commercials, little less on the residentials, that puts me at 37 times out so far this season, and I'm expecting another 15 times thru February.

Breakfast Television is starting at 5am tomorrow, nice of them to get up early. They are calling for 26 to 30cm up here, we need one of those to get rid of the lowballers in town, we can handle that, in 2008 we had a 26" snowfall, and it was like wet concrete, so this should be pretty basic. 

To you fellas in Toronto, good luck out there, take it in stride, and I hope you all make it through without a single break down, that goes for everyone on here.


----------



## Alpha Property

musclecarboy;1223795 said:


> LOL I think they just want to feel like they know what they're talking about. I love my Asian neighbours that shovel their driveways every 1cm. Man they're going to have a busy night


38 in toronto, but 48 for niagara and hamilton areas lol, I just watched it too


----------



## CGM Inc.

snowing now and roads start turning white!


----------



## PlatinumService

getting a few tunes to get me through the storm


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

PlatinumService;1223840 said:


> getting a few tunes to get me through the storm


my speakers were unplugged but it looked decent. 
oh those times in vegas. 

twn is saying Im not getting snow till 2am wed. thats going to be tough with all the traffic.


----------



## buckwheat_la

Yikes, sounds like Ontario is about to be buried. Good luck to all u guys, I hope everyone stays safe and makes great money.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

just got an email. :laughing:

Hi Dean

Can you plow me sometime on Wednesday.

Thanks

:laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

I have a the spreAder controller with 2 dials on top and the hoese run into it. Does anyone know if The valves inside are flow more for the chain thn the spinner. im haviNg a night mare of a tim trying to get constant spinner speed. its either mach 2 or barely turning. we noticed they have thE spinner and chain mixed up and its quite a job to change it. i know on my other electric over hydraulic truck the valves are different.


----------



## PlatinumService

MIDTOWNPC;1223924 said:


> just got an email. :laughing:
> 
> Hi Dean
> 
> Can you plow me sometime on Wednesday.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> :laughing:


that didnt come from a 5'5" blonde bombshell did it?


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1223924 said:


> just got an email. :laughing:
> 
> Hi Dean
> 
> Can you plow me sometime on Wednesday.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> :laughing:


Hahaha!!

My girl texted me something similar to that.... Except she was actually talking about her driveway! :realmad:


----------



## CGM Inc.

anyone salting this or just wait for the big dump?


----------



## PlatinumService

JD Dave;1223925 said:


> I have a the spreAder controller with 2 dials on top and the hoese run into it. Does anyone know if The valves inside are flow more for the chain thn the spinner. im haviNg a night mare of a tim trying to get constant spinner speed. its either mach 2 or barely turning. we noticed they have thE spinner and chain mixed up and its quite a job to change it. i know on my other electric over hydraulic truck the valves are different.


call chris i think he had that set up on his 99 dump... but it might be different i think he had the 2 dial set up as well.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1223925 said:


> I have a the spreAder controller with 2 dials on top and the hoese run into it. Does anyone know if The valves inside are flow more for the chain thn the spinner. im haviNg a night mare of a tim trying to get constant spinner speed. its either mach 2 or barely turning. we noticed they have thE spinner and chain mixed up and its quite a job to change it. i know on my other electric over hydraulic truck the valves are different.


You are either really hungover or typing on a smartphone considering all the spelling mistakes LOL


----------



## Grassman09

Neige;1223757 said:


> Thinking maybe I should come up to Toronto with several tractors. Montreal is only getting 20cm.


If you leave now you should get here in time for clean up tomorrow. Bring some tandems with salt and park on the side of the road with a sign. Super warm Salt $120. 
CASH.



R.G.PEEL;1223762 said:


> "Plow safe and have fun" That's awesome, reminds me of body break. We should see if Hal johnson and joanne mcloud are still around. We could hire them to do 30 second ads on plow site with that being their catch phrase


He always thought he was a big shot. Used to come into Home Depot in Oakville allot back when i worked there.



MIDTOWNPC;1223924 said:


> just got an email. :laughing:
> 
> Hi Dean
> 
> Can you plow me sometime on Wednesday.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> :laughing:


She hot? Let me know if you cant make it.


----------



## PlatinumService

Cedar Grounds;1223930 said:


> anyone salting this or just wait for the big dump?


i think im going to wait. just gonna keep walkways clean.

it seems like wasting material it will all be lost in 12 hours anyway and it is supposed to be done in an hour or so.

i would like to know what others are doing as well.


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1223930 said:


> anyone salting this or just wait for the big dump?


I slammed some down last night. It basically guarantees it looks good today. At this time of day, I wouldn't bother if i were you (unless they're salt extra)


----------



## CGM Inc.

PlatinumService;1223937 said:


> i think im going to wait. just gonna keep walkways clean.
> 
> it seems like wasting material it will all be lost in 12 hours anyway and it is supposed to be done in an hour or so.
> 
> i would like to know what others are doing as well.


That is where I see the value in this site but everyone seams to keep it as a secret 
Especially at tough calls like this one!

Agree as a waste of material but you still have to cover yourself against slip and falls.


----------



## PlatinumService

Cedar Grounds;1223939 said:


> That is where I see the value in this site but everyone seams to keep it as a secret
> Especially at tough calls like this one!
> 
> Agree as a waste of material but you still have to cover yourself against slip and falls.


oh i agree this site is like having a franchise so to say and getting so much knowledge and a variety of ways people take on individual situations..... essentially its priceless you could never get this amount of knowledge from friends or business partnerships. I learn something new almost everyday on here how to make my business better and more efficient.

yes but so far the residual of my thawrox is doing what it needs to do.. we will see how the next hour goes.


----------



## DKG

JD Dave, I remember when we had Viking boxes, we used to have a big opening for the salt, a slow chain speed to give more flow to the spinner hope this helps Dave.


----------



## DeVries

We are waiting with salting. With the winds that we have now a site check about an hour ago confirms that the wind is helping us a great deal. Most lots are 80% blown clean.

The drifts tonight into tommorrow will be something else mind you.


----------



## greywynd

We have a light snow starting here the last few minutes, looking at the radar it almost looks like a band of LES coming through ahead of the storm. Strange thing is the radar shows the snow heading west to east, yet we are having a light easterly wind here at the moment.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Were waiting it out too.


----------



## McGaw

Looks like it skipped right over london and is hitting toronto. I hope we get some of the storm. I need a little bit of fun
Good luck and play safe


----------



## snowplowchick

McGaw;1224045 said:


> Looks like it skipped right over london and is hitting toronto. I hope we get some of the storm. I need a little bit of fun
> Good luck and play safe


Mcgaw, maybe you should look at the US radar, on accuweather or weather.com. You certainly aren't going to miss out on the storm, no worries. If you just look at exeter radar you are not getting the full picture.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

She's talented...http://www.bitoffun.com/video_vault/call-her-crusher.html


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

greywynd;1224015 said:


> We have a light snow starting here the last few minutes, looking at the radar it almost looks like a band of LES coming through ahead of the storm. Strange thing is the radar shows the snow heading west to east, yet we are having a light easterly wind here at the moment.


That pretty well standard witha low pressure system moving in.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

PlatinumService;1223840 said:


> getting a few tunes to get me through the storm


Great vid. Only one that can compete is 'this afternoon' nickelback. Give that a shot too. You've inspired me, I have a video screen on my stereo, All I need to do is load that onto a usb key..... not sure that would be the most productive shift.


----------



## PlatinumService

R.G.PEEL;1224197 said:


> Great vid. Only one that can compete is 'this afternoon' nickelback. Give that a shot too. You've inspired me, I have a video screen on my stereo, All I need to do is load that onto a usb key..... not sure that would be the most productive shift.


yeah thats a good vid too. i like some good pump me up songs after listening to about 6 hours of country music.

that previous tune and a coffee im good for another 6 hours... this song helps too


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Called in a little backup. :salute:
JD 310SG wesport

couldnt resist. $65 on the hour meter no minimum. have a nice day!


----------



## PlatinumService

MIDTOWNPC;1224223 said:


> Called in a little backup. :salute:
> JD 310SG wesport
> 
> couldnt resist. $65 on the hour meter no minimum. have a nice day!


wow thats a mint deal Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

PlatinumService;1224231 said:


> wow thats a mint deal Thumbs Up


they are really taking care of me. 
I do alot of computer work for them also.

same guy owns cobourg peterborough belleville trenton oshawa port hope

he is really a guy to look up to
down to earth blue jeans and tshirt guy. some of the deals he has made i swear the guy has a wheelbarrow to carry around his balls.


----------



## McGaw

Midtown, looks like you're set for the storm. 
I took a peek at the radar for the US and fell in heaven. I can't wait for it to hit here. There's going to be alot of new plow companys that will not be making it through this storm. I talked to a guy who just started up, owes the bank a boat load of money, he got taken on a plow truck and salter, imo. He bought a 2000 F250, needed new tires, new brakes, new brake lines, transmission work, and a couple other minor things, and purchased a plow for $14,000. He told me what he was doing drives in my neighborhood for (he does one of my neighbors), and said he would do them for $10, and that covered them for a storm lasting hours.
He hasn't had any break downs or anything yet, but I don't think he'll be around after this storm, he landed one small commercial, it's 2 variety stores on a corner, he bid it for $250/y. I would have bid about $180-200 a month. There is no salt, but they want it plowed as soon as there is a flake of snow, and there isn't much room to put the snow. O well, to each their own. 

Take care tymusic


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Not sure how you guys do insurance but in this case I had to list that machine on my policy for the time being that I will be keeping it. serial number and all that good stuff. Im waiting for the reply but Im looking at adding a floater that will cover lets say $150 000 worth of rental equipment. Im really considering kissing my trucks bye bye. its not like I have to drive to work. its 15 steps.


----------



## PlatinumService

MIDTOWNPC;1224271 said:


> Not sure how you guys do insurance but in this case I had to list that machine on my policy for the time being that I will be keeping it. serial number and all that good stuff. Im waiting for the reply but Im looking at adding a floater that will cover lets say $150 000 worth of rental equipment. Im really considering kissing my trucks bye bye. its not like I have to drive to work. its 15 steps.


i had to do the same i think it cost me $100 month for $100k worth of equipment. after having equipment doing the work i feel sorry for trucks and how hard we have to push them compared to the ease of heavy equipment doing the work. my truck loves me this year just does drift clean up and salting. the tractor does everything and more that my truck could ever do.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

trucks cost me about $100 a month each.

I really like skid steers and the guys I have dont mind driving them.


----------



## CGM Inc.

I hate waiting........


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

look out for a small loader, way better then bobcats. Volvo, JCB, Cat, JD, all make them, double the price new, double the abilities.


----------



## PlatinumService

Cedar Grounds;1224295 said:


> I hate waiting........


me too.. everything is in order just waiting to deploy. im going to try and nap


----------



## CGM Inc.

PlatinumService;1224304 said:


> me too.. everything is in order just waiting to deploy. im going to try and nap


 right! As if that would work!:laughing:


----------



## Bruce'sEx

The salt residue that was on the lots took care of anything we got so far, things will be black and wet till the main event. The waiting is getting annoying. Can't sleep, don't want to get started on anything time consuming. Already hearing alot of people are staying home, Atleast one colleage has cancelled day classes for tomorrow. I'm hoping more follow and just stay in take the day off, and let us deal with the snow during the day.


----------



## CGM Inc.

If everyone stays home it will suck to do the townhouses....can't win


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Cedar Grounds;1224327 said:


> If everyone stays home it will suck to do the townhouses....can't win


Something we don't have to deal with


----------



## PlatinumService

yeah the sleeping thing not working at all.. and the wife called said the boss told her to stay home tommorrow. i hope thats the case for the most part and the parking lots stay empty.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Lots of places around here cutting shifts. Schools are off for exams / teachers marking tomorrow so they will be home. 

Ive never fixed so many computers so fast. Gotta get em out so my guy isnt flooded with work and people dont get mad. 

The shelves will be bare at blockbuster and the shovels sold out at wallmart/canadian tire.

Tomorrow would be a good day to order a pizza. 30mins or its free!


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1224362 said:


> Tomorrow would be a good day to order a pizza. 30mins or its free!


Act of god....don't think it will work  should try that LOL!


----------



## Daner

Its going to be a Plow with the storm kinda storm.....Heavy snow coming tonight, Plus there looks like Ice pellets on the way too, It should be a fun day wesporttomorrow


----------



## TLG99

Looking like we are going to get hit pretty good here in Hamilton/Stoney Creek (everyone else too, I guess)....30-50 cms of snow and lots of blowing and drifting.

Going to be difficult deciding when to send the shovel crew out. I generally don't worry about getting sidewalks (at condos anyway) done until a storm this size, is nearing its end. People who would complain about that, are unreasonable...plain and simple.

We do driveways at 2 of our condos, and the drifting at one in particular gets crazy. I think my approach for this storm will be, to stay on top of drifting areas in front of garage doors/entrance-ways and keep commercial front doors/entrance-ways clear as possible. The remaining sidewalks will wait until the storm is closer to its end...hopefully by mid-afternoon tomorrow.

Time to rest up now...anticipating heading out for 11pm or so. Good luck fellas....it looks to be a long one!

Btw....Happy Birthday Mr. Royale.....all the best!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

we have hardly had any flakes here. 2am they say it will start here.
has it been snowing all day in london / hamilton / gta?

our sidewalk guy will be doing laps around town all day. the cobourg500 we call it.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Scarborough area.
We've had the 1cm flurries started around 9am stopped mid afternoon.. I see a few flurries again right now.

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USOH0245

small band over toronto right now.


----------



## mrmagnum

Light flurries on and off all day around here. No accumulation. The waiting game has now begun..............


----------



## CGM Inc.

Bruce'sEx;1224383 said:


> Scarborough area.
> We've had the 1cm flurries started around 9am stopped mid afternoon.. I see a few flurries again right now.
> 
> http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USOH0245
> 
> small band over toronto right now.


same here...


----------



## JD Dave

DKG;1223964 said:


> JD Dave, I remember when we had Viking boxes, we used to have a big opening for the salt, a slow chain speed to give more flow to the spinner hope this helps Dave.


I'm having problems with too much flow. I actually changed the hoses around and the damn thing still does the same thing. It works fine for a while and then it goes wide open. Doan said to try and use it for a night a see if it's just a sticky valve. Got the Ebling installed on the 07 reg cab this morning. James did it himself in 3.5 hrs so that was really good. We salted everything this morning, right or wrong it will give us another hours sleep. 24 hr places are a PITA with a 2 day storm. This is what we live for, hopefully they up the amounts. 

Nice Deere Dean. Chad said you can't get your Ebling working do to being frozen. You need to put a bag of some sort over the motor when your not using it or find a way to make the red fill cap seal better. I'm sure that's where water is cominng in. You could always extend the filler pipe with plastic plumbing fitting using some hydraulic tape and then usiing a proper cap. Monarch really needs to make up a better cap design.


----------



## Daner

Light flurries here too...The calm before the storm kinda flurries


----------



## musclecarboy

Drinking some beer, eating some food right now.... Making sure I remember what proper eating/drinking is like before this storm. Should be fun. I'm heading out at 2:30am and going to push til it's done.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1224395 said:


> I'm having problems with too much flow. I actually changed the hoses around and the damn thing still does the same thing. It works fine for a while and then it goes wide open. Doan said to try and use it for a night a see if it's just a sticky valve. Got the Ebling installed on the 07 reg cab this morning. James did it himself in 3.5 hrs so that was really good. We salted everything this morning, right or wrong it will give us another hours sleep. 24 hr places are a PITA with a 2 day storm. This is what we live for, hopefully they up the amounts.
> 
> Nice Deere Dean. Chad said you can't get your Ebling working do to being frozen. You need to put a bag of some sort over the motor when your not using it or find a way to make the red fill cap seal better. I'm sure that's where water is cominng in. You could always extend the filler pipe with plastic plumbing fitting using some hydraulic tape and then usiing a proper cap. Monarch really needs to make up a better cap design.


its not frozen its been inside multiple nights. something is up with it. 
for the amount of times it has failed in the cold cold im wondering if it has done some damage or if there was damage when the rings went and when I was using 2 functions at once and blew the resivoir off. It could be someone messed with it. It could be just my luck. I just cant see what it is and dont know enough and its not like im handy with that stuff. Im a buy another if i have to kinda guy. id love to tear it apart but I have more computers on the bench to pound out and thats where the money is this min. I thought about just having a spare motor but at the price they want I couldnt make up my mind. the pump wines different up and down vs wings. I think running it in a tool box in the bed is the best idea but now in general there is just no time.

its brutal when im shackled to the store bench fixing machines. i tried cloning myself but he came out taller and named dan. he runs the store when Im not here.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1224223 said:


> Called in a little backup. :salute:
> JD 310SG wesport
> 
> couldnt resist. $65 on the hour meter no minimum. have a nice day!


I hope this doesn't come back to bite me in the A$$ but if I had 3 Dodge's I have a back up plan also. I just don't think it would be a Deere. :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1224479 said:


> I hope this doesn't come back to bite me in the A$$ but if I had 3 Dodge's I have a back up plan also. I just don't think it would be a Deere. :laughing:


That's very funny!!! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## cet

Dave does it have one of those black hydraulic motors? I know you can buy them in different speeds. We had to replace one and bought one way to slow, had to take it back and get the correct one. If they used it on roads they just want it crawling.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1224491 said:


> Dave does it have one of those black hydraulic motors? I know you can buy them in different speeds. We had to replace one and bought one way to slow, had to take it back and get the correct one. If they used it on roads they just want it crawling.


I have way way too much speed. See what happens is I have the spreader working perfect, shut it off and turn it back on and the spinner goes wide open. I then have to shut the valve right off for it to slow down.


----------



## Triple L

Now you know why it was forsale 

Thanks again today Dave & James


----------



## cet

Are your return lines T'd together or are they seperate. Is there any way you have the track return line feeding the spinner.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1224510 said:


> Now you know why it was forsale
> 
> Thanks again today Dave & James


Your welcome but you might as well throw yesterday in there also.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1224515 said:


> Are your return lines T'd together or are they seperate. Is there any way you have the track return line feeding the spinner.


They have seperate lines running to the tank. I did read they have different flow valve available but what gets me is how it works pefect for a second and then go full blast. I wonder if I should change the pioneer coupler on the spinner you never know if the return line could have trouble flowing at the ball.


----------



## cet

Any of this stuff is a crap shoot but if it sat for a while you could start there. They are pretty cheap.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1224538 said:


> Any of this stuff is a crap shoot but if it sat for a while you could start there. They are pretty cheap.


Yeah I actually have extra sets of couplers laying around. Probably not it but I can. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

About to cross the border

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USOH0245&animate=true


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

No citizenship? Go home!


----------



## cet

Put a gate valve on there and restrict the flow.


----------



## adamhumberview

JD Dave;1224498 said:


> I have way way too much speed. See what happens is I have the spreader working perfect, shut it off and turn it back on and the spinner goes wide open. I then have to shut the valve right off for it to slow down.


i have the same issue with mine.. i probably have the exact same set up as you do. when i turn it off then turn it back it it blasts, but then mine goes back to regular speed.. 1 have the exact same set up in both my topkick and the f-450

i find if you just let the lever go on slowly, it will work itself out.. my guestimate would be b/c the system cannot have a regulator as to how much flow goes from the lever control to the unit


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1224556 said:


> No citizenship? Go home!


Grant says you aren't stressed. I don't believe it


----------



## adamhumberview

JD Dave;1224527 said:


> They have seperate lines running to the tank. I did read they have different flow valve available but what gets me is how it works pefect for a second and then go full blast. I wonder if I should change the pioneer coupler on the spinner you never know if the return line could have trouble flowing at the ball.


my spinner line goes directly to the lever.. my auger goes to the tank, then T'D to the lever, one goes to the pump directly, and one is the return, which i think is T'D somewhere along the line between the tank and the filter?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Hard to believe we get a s$%t load of snow tonight!
To nice and quiet right now


----------



## CGM Inc.

From Chicago....just got posted in their weather thread LOL!


----------



## ScnicExcellence

from the look of that picture we are not getting any of it.

I also agree from the looks of things, it is too quite to be getting that much snow tonight, this is just weird.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Damn it's moving fast

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USOH0245&animate=true


----------



## orenlasko

*check that radar carefully...*

see the time, it is actually projecting into 1215am feb 2... or so it says...

if that s what it is, that means we wont see anything till probably 2-3am... WOO HOO...


----------



## Bruce'sEx

orenlasko;1224694 said:


> see the time, it is actually projecting into 1215am feb 2... or so it says...
> 
> if that s what it is, that means we wont see anything till probably 2-3am... WOO HOO...


HMMM? thats current every 15mins in GMT time. -5hours from time on website.


----------



## ff1221

It was a beautiful day here, the sun was shining all day, took the kids skating at the local outdoor rink, hard to believe we are about to get lambasted, be safe out there folks, and good luck!


----------



## orenlasko

*Your probably right...*



Bruce'sEx;1224697 said:


> HMMM? thats current every 15mins in GMT time. -5hours from time on website.


I just woke up from a nap...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Had supper, a beer, a shower, shaved ready to go to bed


----------



## cet

I was wondering if you ever slept.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1224744 said:


> I was wondering if you ever slept.


If I go to bed it won't be for a nap 
But I try to get a couple hours....don't like to drink before a storm but otherwise no way I will sleep. A beer does wonders


----------



## CGM Inc.

looks like a lot of places are closing down tomorrow Thumbs UpThumbs Up
CP24 has a whole list on the screen already!


----------



## goel

Wouldn't it be disappointing if after all this hype and excitment (admit it, everyone is excited) that we ended up with 2 cms.



Take your tape measures, lets see some pictures of the final amounts.

We are headed out at 3, have fun, be safe and cross your fingers that everyone gets by without any equipment problems.


----------



## CGM Inc.

We are on for 3 as well, not sure if it is a touch to early but traffic will be the main issue...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

oh yeah, big disappointment! I would be sooo pissed I would cry.


----------



## goel

Yep, everyone on the roads will be extra early tomorrow.

Last I heard 4am-7am was the heavy downfall. We will be on site twiddling out thumbs waiting for it, and for them to finally post the school closures.


----------



## snowplowchick

Nothing else to do but go to sleep and wait for the blizzard. All the hysteria in the media today, must be a slow news day or something.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Can't wait to hear 'tard spotting on the dean blundell show in the morning, should be lots of material for them. We should do a camera phone photo version here on plowsite. New game, spot the most 'tards.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

R.G.PEEL;1224834 said:


> Can't wait to hear 'tard spotting on the dean blundell show in the morning, should be lots of material for them. We should do a camera phone photo version here on plowsite. New game, spot the most 'tards.


Yah, its goin' to be halarious


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

What board do you plow for Goel? We just got a call to start at 3 inches then call the board office at 6am and shut it down till the storm is over if schools are closed if not do fire routes only then go back in evening.


----------



## old.goalie

i hope all of Toronto closes for Wed...plowing shopping malls and strip plaza's suck when people are trying to use them...good luck everyone and hopefully we all get some good photo's to post on Thursday....cheers Thumbs Up


----------



## goel

JohnnyRoyale;1224838 said:


> What board do you plow for Goel? We just got a call to start at 3 inches then call the board office at 6am and shut it down till the storm is over if schools are closed if not do fire routes only then go back in evening.


Thats our plan also, closed schools - fire routes only - couple plow tracks around back on the schools that have hills for toboganning. Milton and Guelph boards


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Well if it gets real bad in Toronto you can always call in the army again lol.


----------



## PlatinumService

R.G.PEEL;1224834 said:


> Can't wait to hear 'tard spotting on the dean blundell show in the morning, should be lots of material for them. We should do a camera phone photo version here on plowsite. New game, spot the most 'tards.


yeah dean is going to be good tommorrow

and i like the tard thing for the site, for all the stupid stuff we see in our travels


----------



## CGM Inc.

Can someone tell me why the city just salted my little sideroad in Streetsville?
WTF is up with them? Budget to blow.....salted the 2nd time today!

Not a flake on the ground....


----------



## Mr Bigblock

We have like snow here in Hamilton now and the wind is picking up out of the NE


----------



## jg244888

saw a tard employee of tims salting the walks with a solid inch layer of salt. thought it was pretty funny


----------



## cet

When you guys say school is closed. they never close school here. No buses but school is always open. Since 1994 they have never closed the schools.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just got a good call. Storm hasn't even started and there is a guy who's truck is down in my area. I've been asked to take on the route or bring out another truck. The fun begins!


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Just heard on TWN that the Hamilton area is in its first blizzard warning since 1993's "storm of the century".


----------



## B&E snowplowing

I know this isn't the right Thread, but is there anyone out there who services the Lakeshore and Islington Ave area in Etobicoke Toronto.

My parents live on 2nd Street and they are elderly, just wondering if anyone is in the area if they could stop by and clean there driveway. 

If anyone is able to help me out, let me know, and let me know where to send payment.

I would greatly appreciate it. I can be reached anytime at 705-623-5502.

I live in Barrie, if anyone has parents in town and I can return the favor let me know. 

Many Thanks
Brian


----------



## JD Dave

adamhumberview;1224568 said:


> i have the same issue with mine.. i probably have the exact same set up as you do. when i turn it off then turn it back it it blasts, but then mine goes back to regular speed.. 1 have the exact same set up in both my topkick and the f-450
> i find if you just let the lever go on slowly, it will work itself out.. my guestimate would be b/c the system cannot have a regulator as to how much flow goes from the lever control to the unit


I'll try using the lever slowly. The truck was plumbed by BWS in New Brunswick and they're similiar to Viking so from what I can tell the truck is plumbed correctly. We have the same valve on our 01. Our 04 has electric over hydraulic so it's a little different.



cet;1224559 said:


> Put a gate valve on there and restrict the flow.


I'll do that if I need to. I might just grab a bew valve for $260 if the coupler doesn't work. 


adamhumberview;1224579 said:


> my spinner line goes directly to the lever.. my auger goes to the tank, then T'D to the lever, one goes to the pump directly, and one is the return, which i think is T'D somewhere along the line between the tank and the filter?


I'm going to try using it in the morning, and see if it's hopefully just a valve sticking, this front pto puts out alot volume hopefully if I get it nice and warm it will fix itself.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Hey Brian, text me your parents address to 416 688 8504 and ill take care of it at some point during the day as long as there's no rush. John.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

And so it begins. Just called in my operator for one of the skids cuz he lives far away. I'm going out to fire all equipment as soon as my espresso is ready, The rest of the guys come in at 1 30. Don't forget t have fun everyone


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1225138 said:


> And so it begins. Just called in my operator for one of the skids cuz he lives far away. I'm going out to fire all equipment as soon as my espresso is ready, The rest of the guys come in at 1 30. Don't forget t have fun everyone


Make me one if you're heading to loblaw's . I can't sleep, I wonder why.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

nope, heading to markham. Keep your phone on because if you get ahead of the game on your sites I might fall behind plowing a double in this weather.


----------



## cet

It just started here. I hope there is enough to start at 2. Looking at all the green on the radar I'm sure there will be.


----------



## rooferdave

ugh, got my bobcat back today after 15 months missing, it was out of fuel so I filled it up and it still would not start! Got it going finally and the controls do not work!

I FILLED THE HYDROLIC TANK WITH DIESEL!!! OMG!!!!

scratch many hours flushing lines just what I needed today, anyhow just got in after going in at 8 this morning, looking forward to two hour sleep before this storm:realmad:


----------



## ScnicExcellence

what the hell from the looks of it the storm is splitting already. I hope i am wrong but doesn't look like we are getting any 20 to 30 cm. it is all moving to fast to get that much.


----------



## cet

ScnicExcellence;1225181 said:


> what the hell from the looks of it the storm is splitting already. I hope i am wrong but doesn't look like we are getting any 20 to 30 cm. it is all moving to fast to get that much.


I hope your right. 10 cm would be plenty.

How much do you have already?


----------



## ScnicExcellence

We got blowing snow with a bit of drifiting thats it i can still see pavement on the road. And it is going to be over according to the twn radar we are going to be done around 6


----------



## Mr.Markus

rooferdave;1225177 said:


> ugh, got my bobcat back today after 15 months missing, it was out of fuel so I filled it up and it still would not start! Got it going finally and the controls do not work!
> 
> I FILLED THE HYDROLIC TANK WITH DIESEL!!! OMG!!!!
> 
> scratch many hours flushing lines just what I needed today, anyhow just got in after going in at 8 this morning, looking forward to two hour sleep before this storm:realmad:


Is that the one you rented to Chad.


----------



## cet

ScnicExcellence;1225187 said:


> We got blowing snow with a bit of drifiting thats it i can still see pavement on the road. And it is going to be over according to the twn radar we are going to be done around 6


If you are using that futurecast radar I find it isn't that accurate but I sure hope your right.


----------



## ScnicExcellence

The futurecast radar is far from right. But sometimes i humor myself, The radar on weatheroffice shows the storm splitting just like on that radar that was posted from the states. it is starting to split. unless some way it decides ok lets throw a bunch more this way then i don't see 30 cm


----------



## CGM Inc.

just get the coffee going and see whats happening outside after


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

-`14.9 here in Renfrew, and waiting..............................................


----------



## CGM Inc.

City is going at it again.....


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;1225216 said:


> City is going at it again.....


How much snow do you have on the ground. I'm lucky to have 1cm.


----------



## Jaynen

Got some good drifts going but can still see the pavement. Deffinatly cant see 30cms happening.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1225218 said:


> I'm lucky to have 1cm.


(You should know better than to post that....)
We've got about 3cm but windy as heck so lots of drifting. I don't think it's splitting but it's supposed to be over by noon for us so i'm heading out in the next 1/2 hr.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Well I think its time I do a check of the commercials, for the damaging stuff like mall employees leaving pallets, garbage, or 2x4s to prop open the back doors for delivery, that ll bust shear pins or jam in the smaller sidewalk blowers. How about the snow machines lately driving over my rebar I use as snowstakes ( they are well marked with red tape running about 3 feet down em. ) One time I found a huge hunk of metal, a 2x3 block of metal on the parking lot. Handy to make a skid for a plow. 'Take Care and Stay Safe..


----------



## CGM Inc.

same here, not much accumulation but drifting like crazy!
Maybe 1" on the ground.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We barely have 2cms.... not sure what to do.


----------



## PlatinumService

its really windy out! i had originally called my guys for 4 so im still on pace for that ill be heading for 3 and we will see what happens from there.


----------



## PlatinumService

envirocan radar shows kitchener about to be dusted with some dark green and yellow showing up. its moving really fast


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1225238 said:


> We barely have 2cms.... not sure what to do.


Sit tight! nothing there to plow.....we might plow after traffic if it goes on like that :realmad:
Neighbors getting ready to go out 
GO Station is being plowed...


----------



## Triple L

PlatinumService;1225239 said:


> its really windy out! i had originally called my guys for 4 so im still on pace for that ill be heading for 3 and we will see what happens from there.


Were gonna roll out at 3:30... They'res just hardly nothing out there and I hate doing everything twice in the mornings....


----------



## ScnicExcellence

Snow is barely even coming down here just windy


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It does look like it is breaking up though... 3am it is.

Bet you city salts!


----------



## PlatinumService

just read the northern illinois thread..... 6 to 8 foot drifts apparently its crazy there trucks stuck all over the place


----------



## PlatinumService

Pristine PM ltd;1225248 said:


> It does look like it is breaking up though... 3am it is.
> 
> Bet you city salts!


i dunno about breaking up i only see one section that is broken up a bit there is alot of storm behind it tho


----------



## ScnicExcellence

Well I am going to go for a check


----------



## By-The-Lake

Looking out the window looks like light ground cover in North Richmond Hill. Radar seems to be showing around .5cm/hr. Going to be some good drifting though - snow is blowing almost horizonal. Probably go out around 4am. Looks like I will be opening commercials then doing resis after the rush.


----------



## CGM Inc.

TWN says 5cm for the morning WTF!


----------



## PlatinumService

Cedar Grounds;1225262 said:


> TWN says 5cm for the morning WTF!


yeah i just checked TWN down to 10 cm from 20 to 30


----------



## CGM Inc.

plow , salt and see....


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;1225262 said:


> TWN says 5cm for the morning WTF!


What did that say last night. Mine said 15-20 and now it says 5-10


----------



## GMC Driver

My brother just drove in from the Hammer, and says its worse in Hamilton. The visibility is much better down here. Hard to tell on accumulation - its coming sideways, and mostly drifting. Alot of ice pellets as well. Temp is on the rise, so it's changing to mostly sleet over here, as long as it's not freezing rain...

I managed to catch Don Paul's forecast at 10pm, had to hustle in from the last few details in the shop. He mentioned it might break up and dry slot - think he may have been on the money. Looks like it's splitting in two, and we'll be dealing with the wrap around most of the day. He did say the wrap around snow would not be as intense, but we'll wait and see.


----------



## Alpha Property

its deffiatly breaking up over niagara, I don't know how much we got, but its not very much at all. there is some good blowing, but I can still see black in the neighbours driveway and next to no snow on the cars


----------



## Daner

Just some small drifts here, looks like Its down graded, for the early morning, But more behind It


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Very windy here, some drifts knee deep already. Radar shows the worst is yet to come.


----------



## Daner

Wind has now picked up........Snow Is blowing hard


----------



## martyman

almost 5 am and the first city plow truck went up my street...I guess I will go out now. Very windy here, not sure its worth it yet.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Blowing and snowing VERY hard here now. All you can hear is the wind, plows and honking. All you can see is white and flashes of light from the lightning! This storm is going from bad to worse


----------



## Daner

Its hard to stay on the road out here , Visabillty Is getting poor


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Well that was nasty.
Only about 6cm in protected areas but drifting up to 2ft on the sideroads. Blowing Really hard, Visibility is zero at times. There must have been 20 cars in the ditches on Airport Rd between Creemore and Hwy 9. Some moron was driving a Vette and put it in the ditch.


----------



## ff1221

2am the driveway was clear not a flake in the sky, an hour later 4" and 40k winds, we must have a foot of snow when it's not blowing around, most plows have ben pulled including township plows, and I have parked my equipment till it stops snowing, we are not making any headway, figure we will go out in about an hour or two. Weather Forecasters really Fu*%ed this one up, look at the bright side, Willy sure won't see his shadow, early spring, should be here by March the 21st.


----------



## McGaw

Just got in for a bit before school. For some reason all of the schools are closed except the university and college. No reaon imo to have anything closed. It's definately not as bad as everyone was saying/thinking. We got maybe a good 6" in most places, but the drifting would bring in about a foot. Still not very bad. 
When I was at one resi driveway, I backdragged a portion to fit the truck into, backed the truck in, jumped out and shoveled the back steps. Hopped in the truck, put it in drive, look up and the home owner is walking up the driveway to my car, no problem. Do a double look and she's parked her go* d*** car at the end of the driveway, in the snow, blocking me in. I ask her to move it, she replies with "you have room to go around" and quickly walks inside. I'm thinking, man am I ever in for it now. I had 3 options, push her car out (sounded like a good idea with no sleep in 4 days), go across her front lawn and hope not to get stuck, or the third option being park the truck and take a nap. I opted for #2. I hopped on the phone to my boss to let him know her driveway wasn't going to be plowed, he replies with "go over the f***** lawn and plow the b**** in." 
Long story short, I did not plow her in, but he did bring over the skidsteer and load snow in frnot of her car. 
Back in safe and no break downs
Hope everyone else is making out well


----------



## jg244888

If any one is near Centre and Atkinson my elderly grandmothers plow guy took off. I would really appreciate it.


----------



## 3ipka

Just got in, been out since 4, we only got just over 10cm, gonna go baq tonight to clean up what falls throughout the day, got some new videos to post too....


----------



## adamhumberview

the weather network are a bunch of pielickers.. 30 cms yeah right! i was stupid and followed it to a tee.. had everyone in for 1:30am to get everything warmed up and such.. ended up sitting at the shop with everyone till 4am! what a waste of payroll that was..


----------



## RAZOR

Why does it always seem to snow on garbage day? All the blue boxes and garbage cans were in the way. I ran over one gabage bag that got stuck in the fan it me 20 minutes to cut it out and replace 2 shear pins.


----------



## Urban_Plowboy

Makin up some " I survived Snowmaggeddon 2011" t-shirts. Who wants in? :laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

We went at 4 as well....to early....should have left after traffic as my GUT told me to.
1 call.....at 8.30.....when do you come to plow? Lady your lot has been plowed already once and we are back in 1hour to plow again...and once more tonight.
Guy went back and said he couldn't even tell he has been there.

Flat roof, free standing building always drifts 2-3'


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1225647 said:


> We went at 4 as well....to early....should have left after traffic as my GUT told me to.
> 1 call.....at 8.30.....when do you come to plow? Lady your lot has been plowed already once and we are back in 1hour to plow again...and once more tonight.
> Guy went back and said he couldn't even tell he has been there.
> 
> Flat roof, free standing building always drifts 2-3'


We were all plowing at 3am. I wouldn't have left it any later. We still have 6 tractors plowing now. Its snowing heavy right now.


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1225647 said:


> We went at 4 as well....to early....should have left after traffic as my GUT told me to.
> 1 call.....at 8.30.....when do you come to plow? Lady your lot has been plowed already once and we are back in 1hour to plow again...and once more tonight.
> Guy went back and said he couldn't even tell he has been there.
> 
> Flat roof, free standing building always drifts 2-3'


Same situation here. A super called asking when I was going to come by even after we plowed. We got a nice blast around 7am so anything we did before was wiped out. Oh well, clean up tonight... hopefully done by midnight


----------



## buckwheat_la

Anyone have pics?


----------



## orenlasko

Went out at 3. Was back by 730. Then out again at 11 jet got back now. Emailed clients yesterday with itinerary and have stuck to it. I still had calls of when are you coming, you haven't been here yet... Awesome. Then I have to listen to people complain on the radio about howmcould theynpossibly call this a snow day. Some people have nothing better to complain about. Then tomtop it off on the way home somemguy in an old rwd van spins out in front of me and takes out a poor innocent guy crawling the other way. I still hate the sound ofmcrunching metal. 

I got home safe and I hope younall did too... 

Cheers. 

Oren


----------



## Shaw

I also went at 4. Plowed the commericals and then went home. Left out at 8 and I finished at 1:30. This snow is killing me right now. Please just snow all at once, not in parts. Probably heading back in a few hours. How's everybody holding up


----------



## martyman

Meh...Did my first 20 in blinding snow and wind and then the other 20 where a piece of cake. I have to wait until the city clears the smaller streets, they are really slow this storm in my area.


----------



## Jaynen

Man that was more snow than I thought, started at 3:30am and got done at 2pm. Gonna have to go back out to do the early ones again. Nothing broke, no one called, and even got a tip and a few thank you's. I am completely shocked that people actually appreciated the service.


----------



## Daner

Its definitely another plow later on, With the wind there will be more drifting

Getting ready for round 2


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Started at 3:30am everything has been plowed twice, other then the few that didn't get a first plow until after that really strong snow from like 6am to 8am. the handful that we got to after looked fine with the salt. This close to 5cm that started I guess around 2pm has left everything looking bad again. Clean up tonight shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Read todays star. There's a story in there that makes me sick. A company called falcon stone scammed hommeowners for cash up front and didn't do the work. His adress on his card I'd in my building and 3 ppl have now stopped my plow to ask if its me. One elderly guy phoned me begging to help him says he'd pay anything just can't shovel anymore. I just went and did it he came out with 25 bucks. I refused he said and I quote "take the money or ill kick your ass." Apparently he still has enough energy to chase me to my truck and throw it in. Super nice old man and this prickjob rips him. If he really lives in my building ill hand deliver a large invoice for this plowing and insist on him paying me then and there. Who does that?


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1225661 said:


> Same situation here. A super called asking when I was going to come by even after we plowed. We got a nice blast around 7am so anything we did before was wiped out. Oh well, clean up tonight... hopefully done by midnight


5am-6am all hell broke loose....couldn't see s$%t anymore out the windows. Also seen lightning...scared the crap out of me!

We go back out again as well later, still snowing slightly. Wait until after traffic.

One site I plow had barely anything but 2' drifts along one side, rest was bare pavement


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1225654 said:


> We were all plowing at 3am. I wouldn't have left it any later. We still have 6 tractors plowing now. Its snowing heavy right now.


It was the right call for sure but felt wrong. Cant leaving places untouched until after traffic. We plow most with pick-ups they won't push like a Deere! That snow was heavy too!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The List :

F550 gets hit, damage to spinner, guy has broken lights and some dented metal, he takes off when my driver gets into truck to grab pen and paper... chased for a bit but couldn't get license.

F350 has car pull in front of it, no damage to truck but small scratch on plow, car quite damaged. TTC driver as witness says it is cars fault, he pulled into lane out of nowhere, cop agrees, but we shall see what insurance says.

F350 with downeaster slids a bit backwards into a wall and damages spinners weld. Hopefully be fixed over the next couple hours.

3500HD plow works sometimes, then for no reason stops working.

2 Large snowblowers stop working at 5 hour snowblowing site, guy blames me and walks off job that is only half done. This was after he begged for his job back because he has slept in once and we let him go. We had him another snowblower in an hour and he had plenty of shoveling to do in the meantime that he didn't do before he walked off job due to snowblower breaking... didn't make sense to me.

I think one of my new drivers is getting to stressed about the work and wants to quit, so if anyone knows anyone that has plowed before, please let me know.

244j broke a weld on the wings of the metal pless blade, so that will also have to be welded up tonight.

JD6430 had the hydro lines fall off the mount for the plow, so they now have a bungee card on them.

Blew a line in one of the 8611lp, being fixed now.

I think that is all, fun times.

The only good thing is that we had few complaints, it seems people actually understood that this was a badly timed storm for once.


----------



## forbidden

Looks outside at the sun and +5..... yesterday morning found me doing trailer repair wiring at -40 getting ready to go clear the last round of snow that came down. We should have a on call crew that can fly in to sites as required before a storm like the one you guys just received hits again.


----------



## CGM Inc.

We had a broken A frame from one of my smooth operators...spare plow and frame went on and ready to go. That's it with damages.....
Had a nap, supper and go back out again soon.
One of our Wendy's just called when we come back for clean ups.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1225802 said:


> The List :
> 
> F550 gets hit, damage to spinner, guy has broken lights and some dented metal, he takes off when my driver gets into truck to grab pen and paper... chased for a bit but couldn't get license.
> 
> F350 has car pull in front of it, no damage to truck but small scratch on plow, car quite damaged. TTC driver as witness says it is cars fault, he pulled into lane out of nowhere, cop agrees, but we shall see what insurance says.
> 
> F350 with downeaster slids a bit backwards into a wall and damages spinners weld. Hopefully be fixed over the next couple hours.
> 
> 3500HD plow works sometimes, then for no reason stops working.
> 
> 2 Large snowblowers stop working at 5 hour snowblowing site, guy blames me and walks off job that is only half done. This was after he begged for his job back because he has slept in once and we let him go. We had him another snowblower in an hour and he had plenty of shoveling to do in the meantime that he didn't do before he walked off job due to snowblower breaking... didn't make sense to me.
> 
> I think one of my new drivers is getting to stressed about the work and wants to quit, so if anyone knows anyone that has plowed before, please let me know.
> 
> 244j broke a weld on the wings of the metal pless blade, so that will also have to be welded up tonight.
> 
> JD6430 had the hydro lines fall off the mount for the plow, so they now have a bungee card on them.
> 
> Blew a line in one of the 8611lp, being fixed now.
> 
> I think that is all, fun times.
> 
> The only good thing is that we had few complaints, it seems people actually understood that this was a badly timed storm for once.


Jon I don't know how you do it. My phone started at 1am. Not enough snow to start. We had 1cm. At 3:30 we had 3cm. Then at 5:30 the Blizzard hit. To late to do the rest of the schools. It's going to be fun tonight. At least the stuff is light. We had school in today so we were not allowed in, not that we could have done much with all the cars.


----------



## GMC Driver

We started at 4 - thought it didn't look like much until you started pushing. Those ice pellets seem to expand once the plow hits them! 

Got everything done by our goal of noon - did all commercials a 2nd time, sent guys home. Another run tonight, been snowing steady since 3pm, and wind picked up again. Hopefully it winds down soon, we'd like to get back out around 10.

Saw a bunch of cool stuff today - the lightning was cool. Tops was plowing a racoon into a windrow - not exacltly every day your see a furry critter rolling off the end of your plow!


----------



## schrader

Pristine PM ltd;1225802 said:


> The List :
> 
> F550 gets hit, damage to spinner, guy has broken lights and some dented metal, he takes off when my driver gets into truck to grab pen and paper... chased for a bit but couldn't get license.
> 
> F350 has car pull in front of it, no damage to truck but small scratch on plow, car quite damaged. TTC driver as witness says it is cars fault, he pulled into lane out of nowhere, cop agrees, but we shall see what insurance says.
> 
> F350 with downeaster slids a bit backwards into a wall and damages spinners weld. Hopefully be fixed over the next couple hours.
> 
> 3500HD plow works sometimes, then for no reason stops working.
> 
> 2 Large snowblowers stop working at 5 hour snowblowing site, guy blames me and walks off job that is only half done. This was after he begged for his job back because he has slept in once and we let him go. We had him another snowblower in an hour and he had plenty of shoveling to do in the meantime that he didn't do before he walked off job due to snowblower breaking... didn't make sense to me.
> 
> I think one of my new drivers is getting to stressed about the work and wants to quit, so if anyone knows anyone that has plowed before, please let me know.
> 
> 244j broke a weld on the wings of the metal pless blade, so that will also have to be welded up tonight.
> 
> JD6430 had the hydro lines fall off the mount for the plow, so they now have a bungee card on them.
> 
> Blew a line in one of the 8611lp, being fixed now.
> 
> I think that is all, fun times.
> 
> The only good thing is that we had few complaints, it seems people actually understood that this was a badly timed storm for once.


The joys of the snow business, how is the 6.7 running, I having lots of problems with my 6.4 and the dealer is trying to sell me a F350 with the new 6.7. Heard they are doing much better than the 6.0 and the 6.4.

We had a good 20-25cm here with heavy drifting, a 5 am you could barely see your hand in front of your face. started at 4 finished at 5, going to nap for a while and go back out at 2 this morning.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1225802 said:


> The List :
> 
> F550 gets hit, damage to spinner, guy has broken lights and some dented metal, he takes off when my driver gets into truck to grab pen and paper... chased for a bit but couldn't get license.
> 
> F350 has car pull in front of it, no damage to truck but small scratch on plow, car quite damaged. TTC driver as witness says it is cars fault, he pulled into lane out of nowhere, cop agrees, but we shall see what insurance says.
> 
> F350 with downeaster slids a bit backwards into a wall and damages spinners weld. Hopefully be fixed over the next couple hours.
> 
> 3500HD plow works sometimes, then for no reason stops working.
> 
> 2 Large snowblowers stop working at 5 hour snowblowing site, guy blames me and walks off job that is only half done. This was after he begged for his job back because he has slept in once and we let him go. We had him another snowblower in an hour and he had plenty of shoveling to do in the meantime that he didn't do before he walked off job due to snowblower breaking... didn't make sense to me.
> 
> I think one of my new drivers is getting to stressed about the work and wants to quit, so if anyone knows anyone that has plowed before, please let me know.
> 
> 244j broke a weld on the wings of the metal pless blade, so that will also have to be welded up tonight.
> 
> JD6430 had the hydro lines fall off the mount for the plow, so they now have a bungee card on them.
> 
> Blew a line in one of the 8611lp, being fixed now.
> 
> I think that is all, fun times.
> 
> The only good thing is that we had few complaints, it seems people actually understood that this was a badly timed storm for once.


Is that it? wow!! I really feel for you. Just got in at 7pm, went out at 1am. I'm beat time for a few hours sleep.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Went out at 2am, just getting in now... I do too much for one guy, 3 times through my commercials each time was like i wasn't even there.
Thought I was going out early but glad I did, the lightning at 5:30am was awsome, The blowing on the highway sucked. I missed a site by a Km cause I couldn't see... "Wait, I shouldn't be at that sign!" LOL 
Jon, I pretty much garrantee the plow on the 3500 is just a loose jump lead from your fuse box. Happens to me at least once a year.


----------



## musclecarboy

Ahhh the radar is now spotless. Time to work . My all-in salt is starting to sting....


----------



## PlatinumService

went out at 3 just getting in now.

plowed until 4 or so spent the rest of the time fixing a hose on the horst that was originally installed wrong and was rubbing on the lift cylinder.. the nitrogen ball might be pooched because of this, not too impressed. i have a pic i will post later we got 11 inches today. It just would not stop snowing all day today. nice clean up tonight prob head out between 12-2 depends if i want any sleep tonight. Clear day tomorrow for the salt to do its thing. hope everything works out good tonight.

Jon.. wow.. thats all i have with my mind being mush right now and my fingers having frostbite from working on equipment in this freezing night.

sounds like everyone else had a good night... cheers


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1225970 said:


> My all-in salt is starting to sting....


i hear that


----------



## kefala

Heading out to do cleanup. What a day.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

In for a bit, 

flat tire in one of the F350's and another salter down for a bit, didn't like the snow bank and lost in a fight...

Love the 6.7, we have 3 of them and compared to the 6.4... no comparison. Better mileage, more power, just a bunch of reasons. The mileage is the one that makes it all make sense. I get way more per tank.


----------



## musclecarboy

Speaking of mileage... I filled last night $146 and I have 1/8 tank left and I've only gone 300km. Man these injectors are gone.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1226129 said:


> Speaking of mileage... I filled last night $146 and I have 1/8 tank left and I've only gone 300km. Man these injectors are gone.


Have you done any plowing during that time.:laughing:

I never check mileage when plowing. The tank in my truck is useless, 92 litres


----------



## Shaw

Pristine PM ltd;1226088 said:


> In for a bit,
> 
> flat tire in one of the F350's and another salter down for a bit, didn't like the snow bank and lost in a fight...
> 
> Love the 6.7, we have 3 of them and compared to the 6.4... no comparison. Better mileage, more power, just a bunch of reasons. The mileage is the one that makes it all make sense. I get way more per tank.


Oh man Jon. You must be having a ****, so much things happen in one day. Better luck next storm. 
Just got in not too long. Finished off all my sites, I had to do then all twice. For my first time plowing this year. It was really good.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1226133 said:


> Have you done any plowing during that time.:laughing:
> 
> I never check mileage when plowing. The tank in my truck is useless, 92 litres


Even all that highway driving to get the salter I got 520km on a full tank. I wish the long beds came with 175 or 200l tank. The 128l sucks too.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1226088 said:


> Love the 6.7, we have 3 of them and compared to the 6.4... no comparison. Better mileage, more power, just a bunch of reasons. The mileage is the one that makes it all make sense. I get way more per tank.


I hope they have the same size tank! 
We had a busted hose at a plow, repair tomorrow.
Just wrapping up now and I'm done since 9.00PM
Was a long hard day!


----------



## musclecarboy

Salted like crazy... Isn't doing crap. Hopefully the sun tomorrow cleans it all up. Cedar... You got that right! Longest hardest day all year.


----------



## Bajak

I didn't realize a bit of work would kill you guys..
Your all just spoiled. Talk to the older plowmen...It ain't that bad.

Mind you the price of fuel is brutal this year. I can't figure out the logic (if there is any) behind it...


----------



## alpine692003

Ohhh.. Pristine PM -- Im sure you can afford all these expenses .. :laughing:



Pristine PM ltd;1225802 said:


> The List :
> 
> F550 gets hit, damage to spinner, guy has broken lights and some dented metal, he takes off when my driver gets into truck to grab pen and paper... chased for a bit but couldn't get license.
> 
> F350 has car pull in front of it, no damage to truck but small scratch on plow, car quite damaged. TTC driver as witness says it is cars fault, he pulled into lane out of nowhere, cop agrees, but we shall see what insurance says.
> 
> F350 with downeaster slids a bit backwards into a wall and damages spinners weld. Hopefully be fixed over the next couple hours.
> 
> 3500HD plow works sometimes, then for no reason stops working.
> 
> 2 Large snowblowers stop working at 5 hour snowblowing site, guy blames me and walks off job that is only half done. This was after he begged for his job back because he has slept in once and we let him go. We had him another snowblower in an hour and he had plenty of shoveling to do in the meantime that he didn't do before he walked off job due to snowblower breaking... didn't make sense to me.
> 
> I think one of my new drivers is getting to stressed about the work and wants to quit, so if anyone knows anyone that has plowed before, please let me know.
> 
> 244j broke a weld on the wings of the metal pless blade, so that will also have to be welded up tonight.
> 
> JD6430 had the hydro lines fall off the mount for the plow, so they now have a bungee card on them.
> 
> Blew a line in one of the 8611lp, being fixed now.
> 
> I think that is all, fun times.
> 
> The only good thing is that we had few complaints, it seems people actually understood that this was a badly timed storm for once.


----------



## GMC Driver

Bajak;1226307 said:


> I didn't realize a bit of work would kill you guys..
> Your all just spoiled. Talk to the older plowmen...It ain't that bad.


Well, for all the hype, it sure wasn`t what they had us believing. They may be regretting pulling out the B-word, it wasn`t close to that here. Fizzlard is more like it.

The best (or worst) excuse for the low(er) accumulation totals: ``The snow consistency was much more dense and the flakes were too small, that`s why total accumulations are down. If they had been bigger flakes, it would have been closer to projected totals``.

Really?

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/toronto/story/2011/02/02/ontario-winter-storm.html


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I've heard lots of good about 6.7s. The crap mileage of the 6.4 is solved by removing the dpf my mileage is now up around 18 even though its -20 also way more power and different sound. Not loud but more like a turbine than a diesel. Money well spent


----------



## snowplowchick

I just got back from plowing/salting. I was falling asleep as I was driving home, but now I'm wide awake.

There is no place to put all the snow at some sites. I think we will be getting a call to relocate some at a few places.


I am glad everyone survived the storm, some better than others by the sounds of it!


----------



## musclecarboy

What a beautiful morning out there. I grabbed a bit of sleep from 2:30 to 6:30 and I'm just touching up stuff now. I love when it's calm in the morning, really helps.


----------



## CGM Inc.

-20 outside


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

R.G.PEEL;1226345 said:


> I've heard lots of good about 6.7s. The crap mileage of the 6.4 is solved by removing the dpf my mileage is now up around 18 even though its -20 also way more power and different sound. Not loud but more like a turbine than a diesel. Money well spent


A retired friend of the family has a F-350 Dually 4X4 crew cab with the 6.7. Just a monster truck. He tows a 22,000lb monster Kountry Aire 5th wheel trailer with it. He said he was getting 12mpg towing on the highway and 20-22mpg just driving.

Oh , And if you're willing to go some distance they're WAY cheaper in the US. He bought his in Houston Texas, They have massive truck dealers down there. He got a loaded demo with only 1300 miles on it. Leather, King Ranch Package, ALL the toys for $47,000 US. Even with discounts the same truck here was just under $70,000.. The differences in prices is just crazy. He's put 9000 miles on it and had zero problems.


----------



## musclecarboy

EcoGreen Serv;1226409 said:


> A retired friend of the family has a F-350 Dually 4X4 crew cab with the 6.7. Just a monster truck. He tows a 22,000lb monster Kountry Aire 5th wheel trailer with it. He said he was getting 12mpg towing on the highway and 20-22mpg just driving.
> 
> Oh , And if you're willing to go some distance they're WAY cheaper in the US. He bought his in Houston Texas, They have massive truck dealers down there. He got a loaded demo with only 1300 miles on it. Leather, King Ranch Package, ALL the toys for $47,000 US. Even with discounts the same truck here was just under $70,000.. The differences in prices is just crazy. He's put 9000 miles on it and had zero problems.


Somebody mentioned to me that it's a bit of a pain to get Canadian warranty on a US truck. Maybe that's just GM?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

My father brought a hummer up from the states a few yrs ago they warrantied it.


----------



## schrader

musclecarboy;1226421 said:


> Somebody mentioned to me that it's a bit of a pain to get Canadian warranty on a US truck. Maybe that's just GM?


My US F550 is getting very good use out of its warranty. The mileage is only one thing about the 6.4 that sucks they just are reliable.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1226425 said:


> My father brought a hummer up from the states a few yrs ago they warrantied it.


Maybe they just wanted me to buy a Canadian truck LOL. My salter fired right up this morning, very happy to know. Honda power!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Honda is where its at.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1226421 said:


> Somebody mentioned to me that it's a bit of a pain to get Canadian warranty on a US truck. Maybe that's just GM?


There is zero problems with warranty for GM vehicles. Dodge doesn't offer warranty and I'm not up on what Ford does. GM does make you wait 6 months from the time the vehicle was put in service to obtain warranty in Canada though. So technically my Denali doesn't have warranty for another month.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1226540 said:


> There is zero problems with warranty for GM vehicles. Dodge doesn't offer warranty and I'm not up on what Ford does. GM does make you wait 6 months from the time the vehicle was put in service to obtain warranty in Canada though. So technically my Denali doesn't have warranty for another month.


Ok maybe that's what he was saying. If you think about it, chances of something happening in those 6 months that can't wait until you have warranty again are pretty slim. Does your warranty get paused or does a 36mo warranty essentially become a 30mo warranty?


----------



## cet

I wouldn't hesitate to buy a truck in the States. To get the real savings you have to buy fully loaded. The basic trucks don't seem to be as cheap.

My night for a few problems. I had all my stuff done by 10pm. First call at 1:15. guy tried to drive over a 20' long 4' high pile. Made it 1/2 way. Went and pulled him out. Back home at 2:30, phone rings at 2:45, broken front axle and still has 2 schools to do and finish a third. I get into the first school to finish it and the phone rings, next guy is down, no fluid in the reservoir. He doesn't think he has a broken line. Drop what I'm doing and go see him. Fill the reservoir and watch it come out the broken hose. Because it's a Blizzard you have to pull the pump motor pack and of course he doesn't have a hose. Easier to send him home. A couple of calls and I manage to get 3 extra trucks, 2 of which have done the same schools before and called the guy I pulled out knowing he couldn't say no. We were all done by 5am in time for the salt truck. I felt my age last night.

Nice to see the sun today.


----------



## Moto52

R.G.PEEL;1226345 said:


> I've heard lots of good about 6.7s. The crap mileage of the 6.4 is solved by removing the dpf my mileage is now up around 18 even though its -20 also way more power and different sound. Not loud but more like a turbine than a diesel. Money well spent


What do you do for getting it E-tested with the dpf removed?? and I wonder what the MTO would do if they started looking over your truck. I've been thinking about getting 6.4 and removing the dpf would be one of the first things I do...


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1226560 said:


> Ok maybe that's what he was saying. If you think about it, chances of something happening in those 6 months that can't wait until you have warranty again are pretty slim. Does your warranty get paused or does a 36mo warranty essentially become a 30mo warranty?


Your only suppose to be able to buy used US GM vehicle so they should have all been in service already. My Denali was never titled but since it was a corporate vehicle they put it in service 3 days after it was made and that's why it was considered used. So it's 3/36k from the in service date.


----------



## cet

Forgot to add someone phoned me at 6:15 with a question about their electric salter. He's probably still sleeping now.

Tom I did 286km for $83.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1226570 said:


> I wouldn't hesitate to buy a truck in the States. To get the real savings you have to buy fully loaded. The basic trucks don't seem to be as cheap.
> 
> My night for a few problems. I had all my stuff done by 10pm. First call at 1:15. guy tried to drive over a 20' long 4' high pile. Made it 1/2 way. Went and pulled him out. Back home at 2:30, phone rings at 2:45, broken front axle and still has 2 schools to do and finish a third. I get into the first school to finish it and the phone rings, next guy is down, no fluid in the reservoir. He doesn't think he has a broken line. Drop what I'm doing and go see him. Fill the reservoir and watch it come out the broken hose. Because it's a Blizzard you have to pull the pump motor pack and of course he doesn't have a hose. Easier to send him home. A couple of calls and I manage to get 3 extra trucks, 2 of which have done the same schools before and called the guy I pulled out knowing he couldn't say no. We were all done by 5am in time for the salt truck. I felt my age last night.
> 
> Nice to see the sun today.


dont forget the 6 am wake up call to help a fellow plowsiter solve a salter issue.

sorry about your luck and i hope i didnt wake you... i appreciate you picking up the phone tho Thumbs Up


----------



## cet

PlatinumService;1226581 said:


> dont forget the 6 am wake up call to help a fellow plowsiter solve a salter issue.
> 
> sorry about your luck and i hope i didnt wake you... i appreciate you picking up the phone tho Thumbs Up


You didn't wake me, I had to get up to answer the phone.:laughing:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The opacity test wouldn't be an issue because it still has hardly any smoke. Not sure if it is required that it be present or not. For the fuel savings and power, ind reinstall it for the test if needed.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1226580 said:


> Forgot to add someone phoned me at 6:15 with a question about their electric salter. He's probably still sleeping now.
> 
> Tom I did 286km for $83.


It always has something to do with salt.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1226580 said:


> Forgot to add someone phoned me at 6:15 with a question about their electric salter. He's probably still sleeping now.
> 
> Tom I did 286km for $83.


Good thing it wasn't me with the salter issue this time! My biggest issue was a clog in my salter chute by a bunch of chunks. It has a top screen which was covered with chunks but I guess enough were golf ball size to fit through. Stress free for me (nice change of pace), it was just tiring.

I put $146 today for 360km. I guess it isn't terrible. Reversing sucks back fuel because I'm always 2200-2400rpm and still barely moving LOL


----------



## cet

I'm sure I did more driving and less plowing then you. Fuel is the cheapest part of this business. I wouldn't have even looked if you hadn't posted yours. I always reset mine but seldom look.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1226680 said:


> I'm sure I did more driving and less plowing then you. Fuel is the cheapest part of this business. I wouldn't have even looked if you hadn't posted yours. I always reset mine but seldom look.


I agree. I'm trying to figure out how crappy it is with these injectors and no egde. I'm looking forward to losing the blue smoke, that's getting old pretty quick


----------



## CGM Inc.

posting KM and liters would be a lot better vs $$$$ and KM's

I always reset my trip....anal about it!

Everything ready to go again!
-A frame on Arctic replaced
-Fisher was just a loose fitting (after 3 years being untouched!)
-Alternator replaced since it started making noises today
-pushing in a trailer and the spring broke...work for tomorrow

Nap time now!

plowed everything 3 times and salted twice as a recap. 
Close comp plowed twice and salted 4 times.....


----------



## PlatinumService

Cedar Grounds;1226791 said:


> I always reset my trip....anal about it!
> 
> ..


I am too... i do 300 or so km to a tank plowing.. its the reverse that kills you in mileage with the allison tranny.

sun is out doing a great job today. just getting back had a site meeting and had to top off the sea can and the sidewalk bins.. Tired now


----------



## ff1221

I thought it was just me that got lousy mileage, generally around 300k to $120 worth, I just figured it was cause the truck wasn't broken in yet. Got finished this afternoon at 2:30 with the last of the cleanups, it was about 14hrs yesterday and another 8 today but we finally got er beat, I hope winter is over!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I have a great story for you guys! Got a call today from a detective with the York Regional Police. She got my name and number off plowsite. She was on plowsite because she was investigating a complaint about Monopoly man! She googled his website and google found the link someone posted to his site. She saw my post about him and that my cell number was on here and she wants to meet to discuss what he's saying and doing! Stupid monopoly man....


----------



## Mr.Markus

I love little fizzards, (that's a good word) the hype turns into money. I pushed through yesterday 3x, and once today all with saltings, lined up (I'm hoping) another day with the backhoe tomorrow. I don't want it to be longer than that cause I hate roading in the thing, the radio really isn't that good in it. It always picks up more work when it's out for the day though...... like a good hoe, rambling... time for bed.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I like the York Regional Police they are AWESOME......


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

musclecarboy;1226421 said:


> Somebody mentioned to me that it's a bit of a pain to get Canadian warranty on a US truck. Maybe that's just GM?


I really don't know how it works. They live in this rig year round. He bought it because the old truck died down there. They live in the southern US all winter.



ff1221;1226900 said:


> I thought it was just me that got lousy mileage, generally around 300k to $120 worth, I just figured it was cause the truck wasn't broken in yet. Got finished this afternoon at 2:30 with the last of the cleanups, it was about 14hrs yesterday and another 8 today but we finally got er beat, I hope winter is over!


when i filled up today it was 101.76 L for 248km ('05 F-350 w/ Gas 5.4L) But my driveways are 600ft to 1.5kms and I live in a very hilly area. In the summer pulling a 16ft X7ft enclosed trailer I get 425km to 450km on about the same amount of fuel.

Yesterday didn't break a single shear bolt. Today, 4 of them. I hate doing driveways I don't know.

The funniest thing was getting a call from a guy who lowballed me quoting $50 for rural drives and stole a couple wanting to know if I could bring the loader and move snow at a few customers for him. He started the piles way too close to the parking area and has run out of room. I said sure................ For $200 a hour..  I then called the 2 other guys around here who might do it as well and told them the story... They were going to quote him over $200 a hour.. LOL.....


----------



## CGM Inc.

Does anyone have an official snow total for yesterday?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Picture from Yesterday morning


----------



## Elite_Maint

125L got me 370kms....my trucks gas...


----------



## cet

286km for 70 litres just love the price of diesel these days.


----------



## RAZOR

If anybody is looking for a diesel transfer tank I have a small(approx 150 litre) tank with a hand pump/filter for sale. It was brand new last year.


----------



## musclecarboy

RAZOR;1227235 said:


> If anybody is looking for a diesel transfer tank I have a small(approx 150 litre) tank with a hand pump/filter for sale. It was brand new last year.


Nice! How much?


----------



## capitalsnow

Hey guys, 49hrs and im done....for now lol, first day started off rough, loader was in the shop (brakes sticking) the part arrived at the airport around 12 and the case dealer sent one of there own guys to pick it up, got that on the road around 2pm, my JD was running well but the driver decided to go back to sleep after I called him in, so my poor old plow truck was earning her keep for the first part of the storm. Had to call in a back up driver for my spare JD, but once all three machines were out we made quick work of everything that was untill the loader blew a piston on the blade, then one of JDs caught a curb and ripped a side plate off the back blade(same one I just fixed last week....) so I spent the morning fixing all the equipment, figured I would catch some zzz's around 3:00Pm but the phone rings and its wind mobile, I guess one of the cell towers is running out of fuel and its about a 1k stretch through a farmers feild to get to the tower, so hop in the tractor and go blow them a path, (did I mention it was 1.5hr drive to get there in rush hour traffic) Anyways get back home and phone rings again, The city went through a cule da sac at one of my condos and made 4" banks blocking everyone in again!. back home now, gotta go out and unhook the blade and put the bucket on and get ready for some removal. I got a couple pictures and videos ill post in the proper thread.


----------



## GMC Driver

cet;1226570 said:


> Because it's a Blizzard you have to pull the pump motor pack


Not if your Blizzard comes from Erie - the manifold flip makes hose swaps very easy!



Moto52;1226571 said:


> What do you do for getting it E-tested with the dpf removed?? and I wonder what the MTO would do if they started looking over your truck.


I was in the scales this summer - they crawled all under the truck, never said a thing about no DPF or muffler.



cet;1227019 said:


> 286km for 70 litres just love the price of diesel these days.


29.5 hours in the last two days, approx. 425kms, used 175L over the past two days. During regular use it's around 650-750 on 95L.



RAZOR;1227235 said:


> If anybody is looking for a diesel transfer tank I have a small(approx 150 litre) tank with a hand pump/filter for sale. It was brand new last year.


Yes.


----------



## DeVries

RAZOR;1227235 said:


> If anybody is looking for a diesel transfer tank I have a small(approx 150 litre) tank with a hand pump/filter for sale. It was brand new last year.


I am very interested. Please P.M for info.


----------



## cet

GMC Driver;1227345 said:


> Not if your Blizzard comes from Erie - the manifold flip makes hose swaps very easy!
> 
> I was in the scales this summer - they crawled all under the truck, never said a thing about no DPF or muffler.
> 
> 29.5 hours in the last two days, approx. 425kms, used 175L over the past two days. During regular use it's around 650-750 on 95L.
> 
> Yes.


That would be good mileage running hwy in the summer. You have a tuner on it don't you.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1227559 said:


> That would be good mileage running hwy in the summer. You have a tuner on it don't you.


I believe it. Mild tune and straight exhaust helps bigtime. Last summer I got around 750 on 125L highway, high-600's city.


----------



## Grassman09

Faster with a bucket and not bad for a lawn mower pics from the other day. Sidewalk guy high sided the lawnmower. Didn't know the sidewalks drops off about a foot. Minor casualties yesterday only a blown hoses on one of the blizzards.


----------



## goel

I did not even look at fuel economy this time. I know my 7.3L diesel dump truck ran for 25 hrs straight plowing before I had to fill up and keep going.


----------



## Grassman09

The over sized lawnmower earning its keep.


----------



## cet

goel;1227604 said:


> I did not even look at fuel economy this time. I know my 7.3L diesel dump truck ran for 25 hrs straight plowing before I had to fill up and keep going.


I think Ford has the largest tank of the big 3.


----------



## cet

There are more and more tractors around here. There is a 7230 at the Region Building this year.


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1227691 said:


> There are more and more tractors around here. There is a 7230 at the Region Building this year.


City of Miss has gone from Tractors to loaders. Town of Milton has some loaders with wings on them neat and expensive set up. Lots of rusty but trusty sub contracted single axle salt trucks.


----------



## ScnicExcellence

22 hours 100 bucks fuel km to litre doesn't matter I was driving loader. Did everything twice. We got 15 cm total lots of blowing snow. Great times lol


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Grassman09;1227609 said:


> The over sized lawnmower earning its keep.


Get a snowblower (Normand or Pronovost) with a slip drum on it. What a waste of a fine John Deere tractor, your not using its full potential. payup Im not giving you a hard time or hassle. Just letting you know you can kick it up a notch. (Unless your hourly)


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1227609 said:


> The over sized lawnmower earning its keep.


Looks like you got some snow out there!


----------



## ff1221

Anyone here know of anybody wanting to buy a Blizzard 760SW Speedwing for a 1988 to 2000 Chev truck, I only used it one year and I have a spare cutting edge for it.


----------



## JD Dave

Jacobsmovinsnow;1227916 said:


> Get a snowblower (Normand or Pronovost) with a slip drum on it. What a waste of a fine John Deere tractor, your not using its full potential. payup Im not giving you a hard time or hassle. Just letting you know you can kick it up a notch. (Unless your hourly)


 Blowers are a waste of time around here a blade will smoke a blower doing sidewalks around a mall. Plus the blades are very low Maitenance. There is always 1 storm a year that the blower would be nice but the blades work better all of the other times. We only avg 44"/year here.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1227674 said:


> I think Ford has the largest tank of the big 3.


The 2011 GM short boxes have the big tank now.


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1227562 said:


> I believe it. Mild tune and straight exhaust helps bigtime. Last summer I got around 750 on 125L highway, high-600's city.


in the summer with my 6x10 enclosed im in the 700's steady with my 128L tank but on the hwy empty close to 900km and i even hit 1000km driving to florida.



cet;1227691 said:


> There are more and more tractors around here. There is a 7230 at the Region Building this year.


i think that is sunshine? he has a farm for all his tractors but i think that tractor was in the walmart in bradford last year which he lost this year.


----------



## cet

It was the first time I had seen it all winter. He has been using a large loader with a wing blade. The guy pulled out on Yonge St. and made a 180 and went back in. That tractor turned so tight I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1227983 said:


> Blowers are a waste of time around here a blade will smoke a blower doing sidewalks around a mall. Plus the blades are very low Maitenance. There is always 1 storm a year that the blower would be nice but the blades work better all of the other times. We only avg 44"/year here.


Maby its just me but I cant see the blade being all that great.... If your doing walkways (elevated) infront of a store, you push it off, then you go along the bottom and push it away so the trucks can grab it and it ends up pushing a few inches back up onto the walkway again...

Watch from 2:00-2:35 and you will see exactly what i mean... Now what do you do, go back up on the walkway and plow it all off??? and then try again on the bottom pass? the blower does it all and you dont have to do everything twice of 3 times...


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1228070 said:


> Maby its just me but I cant see the blade being all that great.... If your doing walkways (elevated) infront of a store, you push it off, then you go along the bottom and push it away so the trucks can grab it and it ends up pushing a few inches back up onto the walkway again...
> 
> Watch from 2:00-2:35 and you will see exactly what i mean... Now what do you do, go back up on the walkway and plow it all off??? and then try again on the bottom pass? the blower does it all and you dont have to do everything twice of 3 times...


I have this issue at one townhouse complex with the walk butting against the curb. I plow it first then blow the rest the other way onto front lawns. Tougher with retail where you can only send snow 1 way.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1228070 said:


> Maby its just me but I cant see the blade being all that great.... If your doing walkways (elevated) infront of a store, you push it off, then you go along the bottom and push it away so the trucks can grab it and it ends up pushing a few inches back up onto the walkway again...
> 
> Watch from 2:00-2:35 and you will see exactly what i mean... Now what do you do, go back up on the walkway and plow it all off??? and then try again on the bottom pass? the blower does it all and you dont have to do everything twice of 3 times...


Chad I know first hand that blades are better for mall walks, plain and simple. I'm not going by a video I'm going by real life. You can go twice the speed with a blade and most times we are only clearing 1-3"/time so the blower is not needed. Blowers are expensive and high wear items. We demo'd a blower on our first 2260 front mount and we all agreed the blade was better. The other problem is if you buy a blower you still need to buy a blade. You actually don't have to make another pass if you stay out 6" from the curb on your first pass, either way you have to make another pass I guess but with the added speed of the blade it's not a big deal.


----------



## Grassman09

Jacobsmovinsnow;1227916 said:


> Get a snowblower (Normand or Pronovost) with a slip drum on it. What a waste of a fine John Deere tractor, your not using its full potential. payup Im not giving you a hard time or hassle. Just letting you know you can kick it up a notch. (Unless your hourly)


For blowing back piles yea a dual auger 8' would be great.



Cedar Grounds;1227955 said:


> Looks like you got some snow out there!


Some big drifts close up to the buildings.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1228140 said:


> Chad I know first hand that blades are better for mall walks, plain and simple. I'm not going by a video I'm going by real life. You can go twice the speed with a blade and most times we are only clearing 1-3"/time so the blower is not needed. Blowers are expensive and high wear items. We demo'd a blower on our first 2260 front mount and we all agreed the blade was better. The other problem is if you buy a blower you still need to buy a blade. You actually don't have to make another pass if you stay out 6" from the curb on your first pass, either way you have to make another pass I guess but with the added speed of the blade it's not a big deal.


I have both a sidewalk blade and blower, I agree the blade is quicker sometimes i guess, but for me, If the walks are at parking lot level I think the blade would be faster also, but for the elevated walks, the inverted blower works Awesome! I wouldnt call it a waste of time...


----------



## GMC Driver

ff1221;1227974 said:


> Anyone here know of anybody wanting to buy a Blizzard 760SW Speedwing for a 1988 to 2000 Chev truck, I only used it one year and I have a spare cutting edge for it.


Yes!



JD Dave;1227983 said:


> Blowers are a waste of time around here a blade will smoke a blower doing sidewalks around a mall. Plus the blades are very low Maitenance. There is always 1 storm a year that the blower would be nice but the blades work better all of the other times. We only avg 44"/year here.


Totally agree - although we average a bit more than that.



JD Dave;1227986 said:


> The 2011 GM short boxes have the big tank now.


128L?



JD Dave;1228140 said:


> Chad I know first hand that blades are better for mall walks, plain and simple. I'm not going by a video I'm going by real life. You can go twice the speed with a blade and most times we are only clearing 1-3"/time so the blower is not needed. Blowers are expensive and high wear items. We demo'd a blower on our first 2260 front mount and we all agreed the blade was better. The other problem is if you buy a blower you still need to buy a blade. You actually don't have to make another pass if you stay out 6" from the curb on your first pass, either way you have to make another pass I guess but with the added speed of the blade it's not a big deal.


What we find works well is to make sure you co-ordinate sidewalk clearing with a truck, it pushes off the raised walk one pass, then the snow from the sidewalk get dumps on the cleared area. Sidewalk machine make one quick pass along the raised edge, and it's far enough away to run the Blizzard PP fully angled with the wing all the way out can catch it all and carry it away.

Other issue we have with blowers - if it's a windy night, the snow ends up circulating all around and you get a mist or light coat of snow over everything you already cleared. We got out of blowers at one site in particular - you would blow a driveway and 1/2 of the snow would be cast by wind (very windy location) 3 drives over where you had just been. The box scraper has worked much better in this application.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Does anyone work near Loretto ? 
Had a call form a customer. 1km long Rural driveway but it's to far out of my area.
If so let me know and I'll pass along the contact info.

Blowers vs Blades.
I couldn't do without either. For light snows, the pickup with the blade is 10 times quicker. 
With drifts up to 3ft high like we had this week at the top of the escarpment. The blower is the tool for the job. 

Anyone know who makes a blade that will work on a small AG loader ?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

my .02 on the blower/ blade for sidewalks is that we ran a s185/sb200 skidsteer/blower setup doing sidewalks in aurora. On a bobcat I tell my operator to travel the same speed (approx 70% max travel) with either because any faster and you are asking for problems with all the obstacles (door hinges, salt boxes, displays, signs, etc...) If you have both I find the blade is certainly more cost effective but the blower does a far neater job. Also, the blower having shoes will ride over raised edges smoothly, blade will not. Blowers are higher maintenance but the skidsteer ones are full hydraulic so they tend to be tougher to break. Worst case scenario it needs to be backed up a bit to release a foreign object. (I picked up a filler cap when blowing a gas station. 1/2" cast iron disks don't even break it. 
I use my blower over bucket or blade anywhere possible.

Now I'm certain that Chad has owned one, hated it, and that is the reason he now has the deere with the blower.... and I'm an idiot..... but like I said thats how I do it and thats my .02. or my $100/hr depending how you look at it.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1228237 said:


> my .02 on the blower/ blade for sidewalks is that we ran a s185/sb200 skidsteer/blower setup doing sidewalks in aurora. On a bobcat I tell my operator to travel the same speed (approx 70% max travel) with either because any faster and you are asking for problems with all the obstacles (door hinges, salt boxes, displays, signs, etc...) If you have both I find the blade is certainly more cost effective but the blower does a far neater job. Also, the blower having shoes will ride over raised edges smoothly, blade will not. Blowers are higher maintenance but the skidsteer ones are full hydraulic so they tend to be tougher to break. Worst case scenario it needs to be backed up a bit to release a foreign object. (I picked up a filler cap when blowing a gas station. 1/2" cast iron disks don't even break it.
> I use my blower over bucket or blade anywhere possible.
> 
> Now I'm certain that Chad has owned one, hated it, and that is the reason he now has the deere with the blower.... and I'm an idiot..... but like I said thats how I do it and thats my .02. or my $100/hr depending how you look at it.


A skid is too large to do detailed sidewalk work IMO. A front mount lawn mower or small tractor with a combo spreader on the back works best. I could see the skid blowers working somewhat better because they are more heavey duty. Blowers are also not good for daytime use when stores are open. Simplicity and cost is how you make money on snow, a 5ft blade will clean sidewalks just as well as a blower.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1228237 said:


> my .02 on the blower/ blade for sidewalks is that we ran a s185/sb200 skidsteer/blower setup doing sidewalks in aurora. On a bobcat I tell my operator to travel the same speed (approx 70% max travel) with either because any faster and you are asking for problems with all the obstacles (door hinges, salt boxes, displays, signs, etc...) If you have both I find the blade is certainly more cost effective but the blower does a far neater job. Also, the blower having shoes will ride over raised edges smoothly, blade will not. Blowers are higher maintenance but the skidsteer ones are full hydraulic so they tend to be tougher to break. Worst case scenario it needs to be backed up a bit to release a foreign object. (I picked up a filler cap when blowing a gas station. 1/2" cast iron disks don't even break it.
> I use my blower over bucket or blade anywhere possible.
> 
> Now I'm certain that Chad has owned one, hated it, and that is the reason he now has the deere with the blower.... and I'm an idiot..... but like I said thats how I do it and thats my .02. or my $100/hr depending how you look at it.


LOL, I actually have never used a hydro blower before and IMO I think hydro is easier and better then PTO... Less maintenance, easier to hook up just everything!

I really liked your statement of how the blower does a lot neater job!!! As I couldn't agree more!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1228158 said:


> I have both a sidewalk blade and blower, I agree the blade is quicker sometimes i guess, but for me, If the walks are at parking lot level I think the blade would be faster also, but for the elevated walks, the inverted blower works Awesome! I wouldnt call it a waste of time...


I'm talking about walks around a mall. First off you'd have to have a front mount blower because you'd need a salter on the back. For municipal I can see the blower working better. With a front mount mower and blade you can do very detailed work, as good as a shovel I'd say and salt also. The only place you can't get are stairs and places that are very narrow. An inverted blower would be almost useless in a mall situation but that just MOP.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1228261 said:


> I'm talking about walks around a mall. First off you'd have to have a front mount blower because you'd need a salter on the back. For municipal I can see the blower working better. With a front mount mower and blade you can do very detailed work, as good as a shovel I'd say and salt also. The only place you can't get are stairs and places that are very narrow. An inverted blower would be almost useless in a mall situation but that just MOP.


And who's the one who said salting with a bucket is the best way to salt to begin with? 

I agree a small mower with a blade or blower is best for the malls over a 3720


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Boom! We have a concensus! Blower is neater! Blade is cheaper! Chad doesn't think I suck based on this piece or equipment!

Chad, give one a whirl. They are built heavy, not designed to shear (just relieve), and depending on the power unit still throw the snow real well. I'll try to get an action vid if I get any removal work this year.

Meeting in an hour with the detective about monopoly man.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1228263 said:


> And who's the one who said salting with a bucket is the best way to salt to begin with?
> 
> I agree a small mower with a blade or blower is best for the malls over a 3720


Salting with a bucket is better but when you put down 1 ton of icemelter at one place a mechanical salter is better.


----------



## PlatinumService

145 hours on the tractor this winter so far. wow its been a busy one we are only half way through the season.


----------



## Triple L

PlatinumService;1228303 said:


> 145 hours on the tractor this winter so far. wow its been a busy one we are only half way through the season.


myns got 167 or something like that, will have over 170 by tomarrow


----------



## CGM Inc.

just about 60 hours on ours...don't think we plow enough!


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1228337 said:


> myns got 167 or something like that, will have over 170 by tomarrow


my sidewalk atv just went in for its 200 hour service and its only plowed sidewalks in its lifetime has over 300 km on it. bought it in november this season.

I like the vids of your baby deere it really gets my wheels turning with that blower and that v blade very versitile.... it would work great on the site i take care of and my guy would be warm LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

Any suggestion what to do when salt sticks in a V Box spreader? Usually when it is wet and cold. Any liner out there or paint?


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1228498 said:


> Any suggestion what to do when salt sticks in a V Box spreader? Usually when it is wet and cold. Any liner out there or paint?


Do you mean when it bridges or when 3-4" is stuck to the sides after the middle is empty?


----------



## PlatinumService

Cedar Grounds;1228498 said:


> Any suggestion what to do when salt sticks in a V Box spreader? Usually when it is wet and cold. Any liner out there or paint?


is there a vibrator on the spreader?


----------



## CGM Inc.

No Vibrator on it but that is a thought, steel body and obviously rusty.
It bridges up, forms a tunnel around the chain and thats it. Get out shovel, poke it and go.


----------



## schrader

Triple L;1228337 said:


> myns got 167 or something like that, will have over 170 by tomarrow


Got ya all beat 312 so far and I have been using my truck on the small snows just to keep some hours off the deere. I have also turned down a lot of blowing and loading work in December because I was just to busy.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1228498 said:


> Any suggestion what to do when salt sticks in a V Box spreader? Usually when it is wet and cold. Any liner out there or paint?


About 15 years ago I lined an old Del dumpbody with a plastic truck liner I ordered from Plastruct Canada. Made for big dump trucks, feed bins etc, so the load doesn't stick. You can just cut it to size with a skill saw. It's really slippery when wet and would work good for your application, worth a look.Still have the 800 on my pin board for some reason 1-800-642-7797 (not sure if it's still good.)
http://www.polyzone.com/asp/Application.asp?PG=2113


----------



## PlatinumService

schrader;1228543 said:


> Got ya all beat 312 so far and I have been using my truck on the small snows just to keep some hours off the deere. I have also turned down a lot of blowing and loading work in December because I was just to busy.


wow thats alot. i have been using my truck for small snows as well because my tractor is a rental and have an hour limit... really debating purchasing a backhoe with a pusher instead of renting the deere next year to offer removal services as well


----------



## Triple L

PlatinumService;1228479 said:


> my sidewalk atv just went in for its 200 hour service and its only plowed sidewalks in its lifetime has over 300 km on it. bought it in november this season.
> 
> I like the vids of your baby deere it really gets my wheels turning with that blower and that v blade very versitile.... it would work great on the site i take care of and my guy would be warm LOL


Ya its a pretty sweet rig... They turn so darn sharp also its not far from a front mount mower as far as turning ability... I'd sell you the 7' bobcat V plow most likely... I'm throwing around the idea of putting my 9.5' arctic on there next year as the tractor will still push that around like its a toy... 

We dont plow with it all that much tho, It goes out with a 1/2 yard bucket on it full of salt and buddy does all the walks and sidewalks, salts with a bucket, when he's done he hooks on to the blade and plow for a bit to waste some time...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

been catching up. not much time to read with all the work with snow and on the computer service bench. 


glad to see that ppm is still alive atleast. its good that he doesnt drink actually. 
cause the lcbo might have been sold out if he did.


we had a good run. the backhoe is going out early tomorrow am to push and stack a few areas. we took 3 new places over and plowed 6 extra residentials plus did a bunch of extras which all adds up nice. 


only issues i had was the 4x4 shaft went in the 03. they had me back up and running in 5 hours same day and it happened 2 blocks from a shop. the yoke broke if that means anything. i just got in the backup truck (the 07) and finished the day in it. the heat works so much better in it. kinda spoiled me


The snow was heavy out my way... even some ice pellets during the storm and at about 5am I saw the entire sky light up behind me I thought a transformer blew behind me but it was actually lightning. never seen it like that. 


The wife to be now officially hates snow, sorry doesnt mind the snow just doesnt like me out in it all the time. Meanwhile Im ready to be done with computers and just do snow.
click click or vroom vroom ?


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1228683 said:


> Ya its a pretty sweet rig... They turn so darn sharp also its not far from a front mount mower as far as turning ability... I'd sell you the 7' bobcat V plow most likely... I'm throwing around the idea of putting my 9.5' arctic on there next year as the tractor will still push that around like its a toy...
> 
> We dont plow with it all that much tho, It goes out with a 1/2 yard bucket on it full of salt and buddy does all the walks and sidewalks, salts with a bucket, when he's done he hooks on to the blade and plow for a bit to waste some time...


we will talk next year im sure you will have something for sale that will interest me.



MIDTOWNPC;1228694 said:


> The wife to be now officially hates snow, sorry doesnt mind the snow just doesnt like me out in it all the time.


mine is the same LOL and she hates plowsite... and she is 19 weeks pregnant so the hormones dont help matters


----------



## cet

I hope I never win the hour race. In fact I would like to be in last place.

I vote for the blade over the blower.

My buddy put a 189 litre tank in his 08 CCSB. We almost made it to North Carolina on 1 tank. If it wasn't $1500 I would put one in mine also. Nice to pull the 5th with.


----------



## snowplowchick

I think blowers do a nicer job, but it all depends on the site. With fresh snow it is far faster to blade it off. A small blade wouldn't be able to move old snow. The only calamity today was an operator filled a hydraulic fluid reservoir with diesel. Touch wood


----------



## Triple L

PlatinumService;1228707 said:


> we will talk next year im sure you will have something for sale that will interest me.
> 
> mine is the same LOL and she hates plowsite... and she is 19 weeks pregnant so the hormones dont help matters


I dont know if you posted that before but Congrats to both of you


----------



## snowplowchick

Nice video triple l. Is that you driving?


----------



## Triple L

snowplowchick;1228771 said:


> Nice video triple l. Is that you driving?


No, but I wonder why all these questions or comments are being posted here as opposed to my thread...

Thats my latest recruit, 3rd guy this year I'm having terrible luck! First guy was an old timer that was with me for 3 years, 2nd guy was my age and now this guy is 28 and has his own landscaping company and is working out awesome!

He's a fanominal equipment operator, to the tune I added an extra $5 to his rate but its all good... That was his first night in the tractor also, his speed has picked up a bit since...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1228553 said:


> About 15 years ago I lined an old Del dumpbody with a plastic truck liner I ordered from Plastruct Canada. Made for big dump trucks, feed bins etc, so the load doesn't stick. You can just cut it to size with a skill saw. It's really slippery when wet and would work good for your application, worth a look.Still have the 800 on my pin board for some reason 1-800-642-7797 (not sure if it's still good.)
> http://www.polyzone.com/asp/Application.asp?PG=2113


That's most likely what i end up doing, thought about Lexan as well. THX!
I check them out.


----------



## snowplowchick

Oh I wondered if it was you with the mullet


----------



## cet

I went by the SuperCentre in Aurora again this morning. The entire place was white. Not a black spot to be seen. I think someone might not be able to get salt. I wonder how management is dealing with this. By far the worst I have ever seen it.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1228834 said:


> I went by the SuperCentre in Aurora again this morning. The entire place was white. Not a black spot to be seen. I think someone might not be able to get salt. I wonder how management is dealing with this. By far the worst I have ever seen it.


At leslie/wellington? I hope the franchises screw it up so management companies don't even consider them anymore. Its a cycle.... either raise your service & price or go out of biz, you can only lowball for so long.....:realmad:


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1228267 said:


> I'll try to get an action vid if I get any removal work this year.


I'll hook that up next time, 8 hours moving piles with a bucket sucks. I grabbed the corner of a sunken catch basin with my bucket, resulting in my forehead finding the door glass. Ouch that one really hurt.... still have a headache from it.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1228872 said:


> At leslie/wellington? I hope the franchises screw it up so management companies don't even consider them anymore. Its a cycle.... either raise your service & price or go out of biz, you can only lowball for so long.....:realmad:


It's on Bayview, north of wellington at St. John's. Sunshine has it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

musclecarboy;1228888 said:


> I'll hook that up next time, 8 hours moving piles with a bucket sucks. I grabbed the corner of a sunken catch basin with my bucket, resulting in my forehead finding the door glass. Ouch that one really hurt.... still have a headache from it.


See? Don't pick up a new trade, pick up a phone. Plus if you ever do get the idea of borrowing a skidsteer to do it yourself, I have a light material bucket that will carry almost 2x as much/trip. Hourly work with the skids is great, contracting the removal at a fixed price and then doing it efficiently and making 200-300/hr is even better. Thats what I love about bobcat stuff. If you have rare attachments and are able to use them in really strange spaces, people pay huge dollars for cheap machines that burn very little fuel.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I also got a phone call today that Dave, my operator that had the siezure/whatever it was at work, had another one. He had it last night after he got home luckily not behind the wheel. The doctors have reported it to the ministry and pulled his license now so anyone who knows a good driver give me a call.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1228834 said:


> I went by the SuperCentre in Aurora again this morning. The entire place was white. Not a black spot to be seen. I think someone might not be able to get salt.


Not paying the bills? Don't think there is any shortage!
Got a call today from my supplier why we don't buy more?


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1228918 said:


> See? Don't pick up a new trade, pick up a phone. Plus if you ever do get the idea of borrowing a skidsteer to do it yourself, I have a light material bucket that will carry almost 2x as much/trip. Hourly work with the skids is great, contracting the removal at a fixed price and then doing it efficiently and making 200-300/hr is even better. Thats what I love about bobcat stuff. If you have rare attachments and are able to use them in really strange spaces, people pay huge dollars for cheap machines that burn very little fuel.


As much as I wanted to hurry it up and get out of the damn machine, it worked out. I will propose a fixed price next time. Lets hope it doesn't get to the point of needing piles moved again.Thumbs Up


----------



## cet

No, no shortage. I haven't had any trouble getting salt. Either out of money or have spent too much. I just can't believe they get away with leaving it like that. I should have taken a picture.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

musclecarboy;1228939 said:


> As much as I wanted to hurry it up and get out of the damn machine, it worked out. I will propose a fixed price next time. Lets hope it doesn't get to the point of needing piles moved again.Thumbs Up


lets hope it does! and if it were my machine you wouldn't want to get out of it.


----------



## cet

Tom you did housing by the hour. All mine was a fixed price.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1228970 said:


> Tom you did housing by the hour. All mine was a fixed price.


Hmm interesting. I told Frank it would be minimum 4 hours and it was 2.5 hours of work, told Mike today it would be 6 and ended up being 7.5. I hope he doesn't get pissed. He even put in his email to the purchasing lady "Please issue Woodstone a purchase order for the estimated amount...."


----------



## cet

I sent a backhoe to do all the loader work. He would start at 8 and do Dunlop and Pugsly by noon. I used to get $1200 no problem. He would then go to Aurora and Newmarket and do $800 more by 5.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1228942 said:


> No, no shortage. I haven't had any trouble getting salt. Either out of money or have spent too much. I just can't believe they get away with leaving it like that. I should have taken a picture.


You drive by at peoples bins and can tell about cash flow! All inclusive contracts hurt right now!


----------



## DeVries

Cedar Grounds;1228790 said:


> That's most likely what i end up doing, thought about Lexan as well. THX!
> I check them out.


If you are driving by drop in and say hi if you got time. Dave knows where the shop is or send me a p.m and I'll give you the address.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1228996 said:


> If you are driving by drop in and say hi if you got time. Dave knows where the shop is or send me a p.m and I'll give you the address.


Will do! Need to get that done ASAP! Seniors don't like to get up on the truck and shovel salt....he is 30 years with the company this year!


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;1228995 said:


> You drive by at peoples bins and can tell about cash flow! All inclusive contracts hurt right now!


This is one of the tougher years for sure. But it take's care of the shoe string guys. Problem is there is always another one around the corner. It''s these large companies that under price stuff for no reason but greed. I don't bid this stuff but I'm not sure how they make money when they lease all the tractors.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1229002 said:


> This is one of the tougher years for sure. But it take's care of the shoe string guys. Problem is there is always another one around the corner. It''s these large companies that under price stuff for no reason but greed. I don't bid this stuff but I'm not sure how they make money when they lease all the tractors.


I keep wondering about the same thing! and salting like there is no tomorrow! Where does teh $$$ come from to do that! Must be part of the franchise fees :laughing:

There is still 1/2 the winter left to salt....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

My laces are all broken!!!

We are having a hard time convincing people that relocation is necessary this year.. We have some of the biggest piles we have ever had because of the 244j's, and we feel that we have done all we can do, and they are trying to say that we have not used the spaces properly... The PM's agree with us, but the boards are not giving in, we are at the point with a few places that we are almost blocking in cars with snow because there is no where else, then they will blame us again. We got our first warning from the city because of a small pile that we pushed across a side-street, they seem to be going after that alot this year. We moved it and no big deal. The guys know it is a no-no, but like I said, space is tight.


----------



## CGM Inc.

story never changes! Better salt on Monday vs making bigger piles 
If you think about it salting saves money once you start relocating!
You can put down quiet a view applications of salt to pay for a relocate!

they never look at it that way......


----------



## cet

I push every snowfall over 1". The guys get lots of hours and the salt trucks don't have to go crazy. The Public School Board has 4 of their own loaders and do all their own work. The Catholic Board doesn't do loader work until it is necessary and then some.

I have been in this game long enough to loose work before I under price it. I did a plaza last year for $65k. This year I was going to raise the price. Before I had a chance they told me someone offered to do it for $55k and did I want to match his price. Looks like he is having fun this year. At the beginning of the year he had a pickup in there. Now he has a backhoe with a push box. Now he has a container with salt in it. I wonder how the $55k is holding up. I will say he is doing a good job.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1228834 said:


> I went by the SuperCentre in Aurora again this morning. The entire place was white. Not a black spot to be seen. I think someone might not be able to get salt. I wonder how management is dealing with this. By far the worst I have ever seen it.


is that the loblaws superstore plaza you are talking about?


----------



## cet

Yes, the one beside the LCBO


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1228762 said:


> I dont know if you posted that before but Congrats to both of you


Thanks! its exciting and kind of crazy that im going to be a dad. Im excited to get my dad strength wesport


----------



## cet

Congrats to you both. Being a parent is the best thing in life. You will never have a stronger tie then to your own child. It's a special feeling.


----------



## goel

Being a parent is awsome, except when the 2 year old baby elephant is running around after you have worked for days straight and just wants DADDY...

Still love it, I will sleep when I am old.


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

PlatinumService;1229096 said:


> Thanks! its exciting and kind of crazy that im going to be a dad. Im excited to get my dad strength wesport


I've only been a dad for a few months, and the Dad strength hasn't kicked in yet, but the extremely happy with life effect has! Hope your child arrives with no issues!Thumbs Up


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1228999 said:


> Will do! Need to get that done ASAP! Seniors don't like to get up on the truck and shovel salt....he is 30 years with the company this year!


Let me know when you are going there I wanna go with and see the thickness of what I want in the dump truck and see Allards shop. When you get a load of salt next time take a peak in the box they have them all lined with the thicker black stuff that's why it slides out so nice and fast.

Andrew has been with the company 30 years?:laughing:


----------



## cet

How dry is your salt. All mine has come from Canadian this year and I have to say it has been the best stuff. We have had a tarp on ours all year. Most years we only put the tarp on when it's going to rain. Our salt truck only salts so there is no time for it to pack while plowing. Also the one truck has a wide bottom track, 24" I think.

The sticking issue on the side might be from rust. We paint the inside of the salter every year. The other 2 are stainless and we have no problems with them.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1229106 said:


> Congrats to you both. Being a parent is the best thing in life. You will never have a stronger tie then to your own child. It's a special feeling.





goel;1229113 said:


> Being a parent is awsome, except when the 2 year old baby elephant is running around after you have worked for days straight and just wants DADDY...
> 
> Still love it, I will sleep when I am old.





rugbyinthesnow;1229138 said:


> I've only been a dad for a few months, and the Dad strength hasn't kicked in yet, but the extremely happy with life effect has! Hope your child arrives with no issues!Thumbs Up


Thanks im excited! but maybe not so much after a 2 day storm but ill have to deal with it.

I think im getting my dad strength already with a few things that ive had to fix in -20 weather and no one could get the part off and i seem to be able to break it loose.. at least im hoping its that and not fluke


----------



## greywynd

One site there was a white Blazer/Jimmy with the Markham logo on touring around while I was plowing. Didn't say bylaw enforcement or anything, but I'm still wondering. 

We get to do removals for one of our larger clients starting tomorrow morning. Seems that when you have a strange layout for entrances, and the only option is to pile some in part of the fire route, they notice and want it gone.....


----------



## Shaw

How's everybody? I just got in. Clean up the old girl. I got 316KM on her and she running strong still.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Soon it will be one color


----------



## musclecarboy

greywynd;1229196 said:


> One site there was a white Blazer/Jimmy with the Markham logo on touring around while I was plowing. Didn't say bylaw enforcement or anything, but I'm still wondering.
> 
> We get to do removals for one of our larger clients starting tomorrow morning. Seems that when you have a strange layout for entrances, and the only option is to pile some in part of the fire route, they notice and want it gone.....


They break balls in Richmond hill. I push my snow to the side because I hate my neighbor and pile it there but lots of people push all over the place.


----------



## CGM Inc.

will be fun to get Guys out to work Sunday and Monday with the Superbowl going on!


----------



## goel

cet;1227674 said:


> I think Ford has the largest tank of the big 3.


I never even paid attention to it, but as far as I can remember the most $$ i ever put in it when the light was on is 130/140, and that would be recently with the price of diesel jacked up above 1.10/liter.


----------



## Alpha Property

they realy bumped up the snow for thisafternoon around here. yesterday it was 60% 1-3 and now its 90% of 10cm for thisafternoon


----------



## CGM Inc.

same around here....1cm now close to 5cm


----------



## Mr.Markus

Alpha Property;1229472 said:


> they realy bumped up the snow for thisafternoon around here. yesterday it was 60% 1-3 and now its 90% of 10cm for thisafternoon


I think that was my fault, I got bored and shovelled the back deck and patio....:angry:


----------



## Alpha Property

lol dam you


----------



## PlatinumService

"shift range inhibited" on the allison trans on the salt truck. not to impressed with that right now and noone close is open, and i cant even limp it anywhere because it kicks itself into neutral randomly


----------



## musclecarboy

PlatinumService;1229753 said:


> "shift range inhibited" on the allison trans on the salt truck. not to impressed with that right now and noone close is open, and i cant even limp it anywhere because it kicks itself into neutral randomly


Call me. I'm on my way to Newmarket and I have a spare NSBU switch. 647 502 8355


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Hoping that we don't get any snow for the next few days other then salt runs. 1 out of 4 Snow removals done.. back out tonight. I've not actually found that the piles or lots filling up that much yet. Only removals we are doing are places that really have no spare room at all. We've not seen a need, nor have customers see a need to even do some relocates or push back snow yet.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

looks like we will have a few cms in a few hours


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Had to go in last night with PPM to clear some of the hard packed stuff that the box was riding over top of. Figured the blower would make short work of ripping it up. 

Drove back to my shop to find that one of the guys that used it somehow got the chute outside of its guides so it was just sitting there. Bought a midnight ratchet at walmart and fixed that. 

Got to site and the quick couplers were frozen. No big deal stuck them in the exhaust pipe of Jon's 6.7 and they were toasty in no time. 

Machine has been onsite with the box on it since november in the cold with moisture. Power bobtach was stuck, had to use a pipe to free it up. 

Now I learned that the couplers on the bobcat were frozen solid. Took the whole aux hyd bank off and warmed it in my truck under the heat vents. Problem solved, they hooked right up. 

Jon had already salted so the blower couldn't be used everywhere but I trimmed up a bunch of edges and widened some lanes wherever it was possible to blow onto the islands and lawns. I managed to get some good pictures and videos which I will post as soon as I get my blackberry usb wire from my roomate's car. 

Now that that is sorted out, anyone who needs help with removals, the blower is far quicker than buckets for pushing back piles or loading trucks.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1229889 said:


> looks like we will have a few cms in a few hours


Sounds like it......it's Saturday what else to expect!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

true eh? Lot's of weekend stuff this year.


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1229932 said:


> Sounds like it......it's Saturday what else to expect!


No kidding. I haven't had a good dinner date with my girl in a while. Oh well, she's learned to deal with it.


----------



## Alpha Property

its starting to fall pritty good here in Thorold


----------



## R.G.PEEL

musclecarboy;1229943 said:


> No kidding. I haven't had a good dinner date with my girl in a while. Oh well, she's learned to deal with it.


Don't worry, I'll fill in as long as she's cute and not too expensive. How's her Monday night looking?


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1229949 said:


> Don't worry, I'll fill in as long as she's cute and not too expensive. How's her Monday night looking?


She doesnt like fords LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

All women iike fords. Ask chad.


----------



## snowplowchick

This snow is crazy! Why are weathermen/women getting the forecasts so wrong SO OFTEN this year?

I am going to have to cancel my date tonight:crying: 

Edited to say that this girl thinks Fords suck. Chev all the way.


----------



## cet

On EC the forecast is the same from Windsor all the way to Newmarket. 2-4cm. The radar is dark green with some yellow around London. How can that be 2-4cm?


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

snowplowchick;1230072 said:


> This snow is crazy! Why are weathermen/women getting the forecasts so wrong SO OFTEN this year?
> 
> I am going to have to cancel my date tonight:crying:
> 
> Edited to say that this girl thinks Fords suck. Chev all the way.


Maybe her date was with Chad then?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Either that or another chick.... men drive fords. 

Sorry snowplowchick I don't know you so I shouldn't cut that deep, it was just too easily served up.


----------



## cet

Snowing pretty hard here. Not sure where they get almost 1 cm from. If it doesn't stop real soon we will have the 4cm in and hour. This might be a 20cm snowfall at this rate.


----------



## PlatinumService

got everything fixed up thanks tom really appreciated... just starting to fall just north of newmarket

got the salter solenoid fixed and the tranny fixed on the d max should be good to go for tonight.


----------



## Daner

Heavy Snow at my end here....Yellow on the radar

Looks like a good 2" fell In the last hour


----------



## Alpha Property

it says its gunna stop here around 9, theres maybe an inch down now, it looks like its realy comming down but I don't see a ton of accumulation so far


----------



## musclecarboy

PlatinumService;1230165 said:


> got everything fixed up thanks tom really appreciated... just starting to fall just north of newmarket
> 
> got the salter solenoid fixed and the tranny fixed on the d max should be good to go for tonight.


Shifts good as new? Sweet. NSBU is a stupid little thing that breaks, but lucky it isn't too tough to fix


----------



## Daner

EV says 2-4 cm.....By the look of that funnel on the radar, could be 3- 6 "


----------



## old.goalie

I've got 1cm here on the North York-Scarborough border.

PS real men drive Fords and will pull your Chevy's and Dodges out of the ditch/snow bank all night long.....lol

and yes I realize I probably jinxed myself...


----------



## Alpha Property

yea, scratch my last post, were comming up on 2 inches now


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Ok it started snowing here just over a hour ago, i took out the measuring tape and there is already 4 solid inches on the ground! Did anyone know this was coming? Or was i too busy playing with my other new truck? Going out to laod up on salt and gass up and go pushing!payup*_


----------



## StratfordPusher

*10cm on the ground in 2 hours*

Radar shows Stratford right on the edge of the storm, yet we got 10cm on the ground in 2 hours and looks like more to come....

Looks like another full push tonight


----------



## cet

At 5:43 EC changed the forecast to 5cm. I already have more then that. These guys are a bunch of clowns.


----------



## DNR

cet;1229002 said:


> This is one of the tougher years for sure. But it take's care of the shoe string guys. Problem is there is always another one around the corner. It''s these large companies that under price stuff for no reason but greed. I don't bid this stuff but I'm not sure how they make money when they lease all the tractors.


I agree, the problem with alot of these newer snow companies is that they have not expereinced real snow accumilations. They take chances on siging up many properties -more than they could handle based on a few inches of snow within the 4-5 month period.
In most cases they sign contracts in August and September when its warm and sunny. Prices will be adjusted once we get a few major heavy heavy snow storms. At the end of the day, these PM's and property owners know the actual cost of doing business they are just a taking a chance. They will all learn soon.


----------



## GMC Driver

cet;1230239 said:


> At 5:43 EC changed the forecast to 5cm. I already have more then that. These guys are a bunch of clowns.


We were in the 2-4 cm band, so I was thinking it be a relatively easy night tonight. Did loader work last night, started at 3 am. New forecast comes out at 5am, check it on the BB, and they bump it up to 5-10cm!

Spent the day getting a few things back in order - brakes on one truck, salter back on the dump truck, tried figuring out why a power window won't go up in one of the 2010 pickups - no luck. It's not the switch - must be the regulator on the motor, Can't find a fuse for the power windows either. Gonna be a cold night for that operator....

And got the door of one of the skidders straightened out again. When will they get it through there heads to not open the door unless the machine is turned off? They open it with the safety bar down, and bump the control arm and the door is bent. I'd find out what Curtis wants for a new one, but why bother? It'll end up looking the same.

So got that all done, and now we have maybe 4 or 5 cm. Hopefully it an easy push - could use it after this week! Been alot of work due to all the wind, plus loader work and relocations.


----------



## Neige

Just got in from working since 5am. Check the weather and EC is calling for 10-15 overnight, and TWN 1-3  I would just like a big fat 0 for the next week.


----------



## m_falafel

Neige;1230318 said:


> Just got in from working since 5am. Check the weather and EC is calling for 10-15 overnight, and TWN 1-3  * I would just like a big fat 0 for the next week.*


Same thing here... Thurday I did my longest shift ever: Midnight to 7:30 p.m. Never thought I'd survive this.

I knew that with the little snowfalls in december and january we'd get hit pretty hard in feb. I hope it will not be like that for a month... lol


----------



## musclecarboy

Neige;1230318 said:


> Just got in from working since 5am. Check the weather and EC is calling for 10-15 overnight, and TWN 1-3  I would just like a big fat 0 for the next week.


I don't mind the work, but 4+ snows in a week wears you out.


----------



## Triple L

Were getting right hammed here, suddonly got over 15cm already! On the radio they're still saying we'll get a dusting at best LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1230332 said:


> Were getting right hammed here, suddonly got over 15cm already! On the radio they're still saying we'll get a dusting at best LOL


Yeah, twn says flurries until 8pm then partly cloudy after that. LOL


----------



## Nestech

Same here in Stratford, over 15cm already. Heard on the radio earlier today a "dusting to 2cm" They really don't have a clue! It looks like we may have more snow from this "dusting" then Wednesday's Blizzard!


----------



## Grassman09

Nevermind Chad beat me to it. Good thing its Sunday a few of our places are closed so no huge rush tonite.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just got back from dinner out, couldn't relax... 3.5 inches on the ground here. TWN P.O.P. 20% for tonight still

Going to bed and out at my usual time with the last call crowd:angry:


----------



## JD Dave

Were going at 2am. About 3" on the ground.


----------



## RAZOR

For a change we did not get a flake. I hope it stays that way for a while.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Almost 20cm in Stratford*

Almost 20cm in Stratford at 8:15pm and we where only on the edge according to EC, lol still snowing a few cms an hour... going to be a long night...

Hate to see what Brantford and area ended up with, looks like they got the real heavy snowfall...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Barrie could use a break, man, I should never complain about what we get compared to you guys!


----------



## DeVries

We have a weather statement of up to 15cm's tonight. They only forcasted 1-3.

We might get more than the "blizzard" this past week.


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;1230430 said:


> We have a weather statement of up to 15cm's tonight. They only forcasted 1-3.
> 
> We might get more than the "blizzard" this past week.


Go figure eh.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

It my turn for a break the system is just passing under Renfrew,, heading to Ottawa and Montreal. That snow removal for ya , full of surprises.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

GMC Driver;1230312 said:


> We were in the 2-4 cm band, so I was thinking it be a relatively easy night tonight. Did loader work last night, started at 3 am. New forecast comes out at 5am, check it on the BB, and they bump it up to 5-10cm!
> 
> Spent the day getting a few things back in order - brakes on one truck, salter back on the dump truck, tried figuring out why a power window won't go up in one of the 2010 pickups - no luck. It's not the switch - must be the regulator on the motor, Can't find a fuse for the power windows either. Gonna be a cold night for that operator....
> 
> And got the door of one of the skidders straightened out again. When will they get it through there heads to not open the door unless the machine is turned off? They open it with the safety bar down, and bump the control arm and the door is bent. I'd find out what Curtis wants for a new one, but why bother? It'll end up looking the same.
> 
> So got that all done, and now we have maybe 4 or 5 cm. Hopefully it an easy push - could use it after this week! Been alot of work due to all the wind, plus loader work and relocations.


Depending on the brand a lot of them have a sensor available that disables the lift if the door is open worthwhile investment


----------



## cet

Just got in from pushing my old age homes. If I had waited 45 min. I might have not had to go back. Couldn't really wait, we have 6".

Atleast it is real light.


----------



## Neige

DeVries;1230430 said:


> We have a weather statement of up to 15cm's tonight. They only forcasted 1-3.
> 
> We might get more than the "blizzard" this past week.


LOL yep they talked days before, about the big blizzard, and now no ones talking and you get hammered. Well Im going to get some sleep, another long day ahead. Safe plowing everyone.


----------



## mikegooseman

I agree wow good call weather people....lol according to the radar it should stop snowing at 11pm ( we hope) we are aiming for midnight, and like JD Dave mentioned we got just under 10cm..... hopefully we can all watch the big game on Sunday, hope all you guys try to have fun out there and most importantly....BE SAFE ! Thumbs Up


----------



## orenlasko

So many familiar replies... Yup. Can't understand how they can keep screwing up the forecasts... And on date night... Repeatedly. Oh well. I think I talk to Jon at PPM more than my girlfriend...

Plow safe everybody. 

Cheers


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hey, at least I put out!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Happy plowing! Just got back from KW! WTF!

A marked Truck going a little faster then me on the 401! Couldn't keep up with him


----------



## orenlasko

I don't know where to begin...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

once a month! net 30 Oren! haha


----------



## orenlasko

My thoughts exactly. If this snow doesn't stop I may come down with a case of Mad Plow Disease.


----------



## DeVries

We are done with the accumilations, there's 10 cm's down at least. Long night ahead of us, but hey at least it's tonight and not tomorrow when it will be hard to get sober shovellers out thanks to super bore.


----------



## Neige

Well we ve got 15, if not 20. Looks like at least 5 more hrs before it ends. Going out now.


----------



## JD Dave

I'm not going to comment in this. Lol


Pristine PM ltd;1230527 said:


> hey, at least I put out!


----------



## JD Dave

That was a nice storm. Plow salt go home.


----------



## musclecarboy

That was very nice. Quiet and calm outside.


----------



## buckwheat_la

Anyone want to trade forecasts.......please. woke up this morning to a weather warning of 30-50 cm of snow tonight.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

buckwheat_la;1230855 said:


> Anyone want to trade forecasts.......please. woke up this morning to a weather warning of 30-50 cm of snow tonight.


No Thanks: I was lucky enuf to watch the surprise snowfall down in southern Ontario pass underneath my home town by about 10 K. Just finished two day before, running 40 hours nonstop, due to guys having a brain fxrt. One didnt have his phone on and I had to leave a msg to call him in. (I got to check how cute his girlfriend is  ) The other is a relief milker and headed out to the farm thinking that Jacob is not going to worry to much about this little bit of snow coming down.....yeah sure....we had 22 cm by the time it was all done.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1230824 said:


> That was a nice storm. Plow salt go home.


I call it a perfect storm! Unexpected! No 6 day hype if and what and when. Stopped early enough to get her done on time! But hard on the Guys to make the right call. First we said go out at 8 which was to early.....go out at 1AM.....and ended up going to plow at 10PM and do walks at 11.30


----------



## buckwheat_la

Jacobsmovinsnow;1230861 said:


> No Thanks: I was lucky enuf to watch the surprise snowfall down in southern Ontario pass underneath my home town by about 10 K. Just finished two day before, running 40 hours nonstop, due to guys having a brain fxrt. One didnt have his phone on and I had to leave a msg to call him in. (I got to check how cute his girlfriend is  ) The other is a relief milker and headed out to the farm thinking that Jacob is not going to worry to much about this little bit of snow coming down.....yeah sure....we had 22 cm by the time it was all done.


We had 20-30 cm last weekend, then getting this now, I guess I shouldn't complain, the money has been great. My guys are starting to get tired of not getting their weekends off though, I guess everyone gets time off this week.


----------



## cet

We had 15cm. Super light fluffy snow. The guys aren't to happy even though they are making lots of money. One of my guys went to Hamilton last night. When I text him to tell him what happened here he didn't believe me. He had 40 houses to do so he wouldn't have been to happy about that.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1230913 said:


> We had 15cm. Super light fluffy snow. The guys aren't to happy even though they are making lots of money. One of my guys went to Hamilton last night. When I text him to tell him what happened here he didn't believe me. He had 40 houses to do so he wouldn't have been to happy about that.


Wouldn't Hamilton have gotten I worse? The snow was so light, if anyone drove on it it was packed to a couple cm. Salt worked well too.


----------



## cet

They had lots but they were supposed to get some and we were not.


----------



## CGM Inc.

plowing my driveway now and go out to do clean-ups
and prey for a quiet night, after that no one will miss Superbowl.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1230939 said:


> They had lots but they were supposed to get some and we were not.


Let's hope the 2cm tonight doesn't turn out like the 2cm last night.


----------



## DeVries

Judging by what's on radar I think it may be more.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1230977 said:


> Judging by what's on radar I think it may be more.


Don't want to hear that right now!


----------



## orenlasko

Jacobsmovinsnow;1230861 said:


> No Thanks: I was lucky enuf to watch the surprise snowfall down in southern Ontario pass underneath my home town by about 10 K. Just finished two day before, running 40 hours nonstop, due to guys having a brain fxrt. One didnt have his phone on and I had to leave a msg to call him in. (I got to check how cute his girlfriend is  ) The other is a relief milker and headed out to the farm thinking that Jacob is not going to worry to much about this little bit of snow coming down.....yeah sure....we had 22 cm by the time it was all done.


A relief milker? Is that real or slang for something else?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Rough night. Started out great, but there's a new problem with the snoway. 

On Friday I noticed that the right side angling cylinder had a bulged barrel. I phoned Snoway and there is a new one coming on monday. Meanwhile, we get this big snow, I go pushing, nudge a catchbasin and the bulge pops. Now there is a 3 inch tear in the cylinder wall, and hydraulic oil misted all over my truck. I'll post pics when I get some. 

By this time my skidsteer on PPM's site was almost done so I go to the yard drop my plow, move around some trailers to get at my flatbed, shovel a foot of snow off the flatbed and head for markham to pick up the skid/pusher/blower. Got all my sites done with the skid but what a PITA to load/unload, chain/unchain at every site. 

Oh well, at least it didn't cost me anything other than frustration. Got to try out the new pusher as well, so far it has just been one of my operators. Took some shaky phone photos and vids of how much snow it grabs. They are in a thread called "R.G. Peel Construction pics and vids thread". I was pretty happy with the way it pushes for a little skid with a big box.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Timing the wait for Triple L to post on that......


----------



## PlatinumService

wow where did that come from.. it came down so fast. I literally posted on here that its started snowing, took a look outside and there was 2 inches, so i had to go open roadways. great night though. i was a man short due to his birthday and they were calling for nothing LOL. started full push right after it finished snowing around 9 or so home in bed for 4 and half the parking lot already black at that point.

Tom yeah it worked perfect tonight thanks.

i think if i ever meet a weather person im going to smack them right in their mouth.... and when they ask why i did it, im gonna say "you know why!"


----------



## orenlasko

Now how can the weather guy see the punch in the face coming if he can't even see snow in the forecast? 

It was a good night overall. Started at 11, home by 6. No traffic nice and clear and relatively warm. I think I'm gonna have to move date night to weds at 3pm...

Cheers.


----------



## CGM Inc.

+6.1 degrees on my thermometer


----------



## CGM Inc.

upsi, double post


----------



## RAZOR

The snowbanks are getting big at a few of my customers. I'm going to have to start to get creative on where to put the snow if this keeps up.


----------



## PlatinumService

steelers by 10


----------



## TLG99

PlatinumService;1231297 said:


> steelers by 10


After this crazy week, I predict................Me.....sleeping by 8!

I agree, the Steelers will prevail and 10 sounds about right.


----------



## Daner

Go Packers Go........I just got back from plowing that 2cm....I bet we get another 2 cm real soon......Lots of moisture In the airwesport


----------



## old.goalie

Do the GTA plowers think it's going to safe enough to watch the Superbowl and have some wobbly pops?

TWN says 1-3cm starting at 10pm Sunday thru to 6pm on Monday evening......laid enough salt to handle the first couple of cm's (I hope)

Surely a guy a guy can have a few with friends and re-introduce himself to his wife for at least one night!

Between plowing, salting, fixing blades, blowers, spreaders and touching up properties that have to much snow and nowhere to put it......


----------



## old.goalie

Steelers by 4 Thumbs Up


----------



## musclecarboy

I personally don't like football, so I have no idea about who's going to win. I enjoy food and beer so that's what attracts me . 

I hope snow is light because my residual will kill it. Oh well, up at 5 to check and maybe salt then grab some breakfast.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Out at 2am in at 3pm we got 4 1/2 inches last night, must've ended shortly after I went to bed, nothing on the wife's truck when I got up. Fun push and salt. More loader work for next week. 
I shovelled the deck and patio again........ and it's starting to snow. I think I have the shinning


----------



## GMC Driver

old.goalie;1231319 said:


> Surely a guy a guy can have a few with friends and re-introduce himself to his wife for at least one night!


I'm liking the sound of that - don' think I'm up to hanging with friends though. Re-introduce to the wife - now we're talking! It is the year of the rabbit, afterall....



old.goalie;1231319 said:


> Between plowing, salting, fixing blades, blowers, spreaders and touching up properties that have to much snow and nowhere to put it......


I hear ya - I reset the timer on my truck Tues morning, and after this morning's run, I've got just over 90 hours on it. That's all plowing, very little idle time. I generally shut it off to shovel.

A couple pics of what was supposed to be 2-4cm. This is lakefront, north shore of Lake Erie - a summer home. The wind is wreaking havoc with any snow on the lake ice, and blows it all inland, making for some significant drifting. I will be back there tomorrow - that film of snow on the walkway and landing occurred within a minute of completing the shovelling. Don't want to put any melter on those - it's all mortared flag, besides there's no one ever there. Really questioning why it needs to be done, that was alot of shovelling. They pay the bill though.

On a side note - when is RIM gonna give us a BB that can actually take a decent pic? I've got some cool vids, but the quality is terrible!


----------



## PlatinumService

no idea about the weather i just hope its minimal so the salt will do its job.... a break in the weather would be a welcomed change of pace, so i can finish my basement.


----------



## Triple L

GMC Driver;1231353 said:


> On a side note - when is RIM gonna give us a BB that can actually take a decent pic? I've got some cool vids, but the quality is terrible!


BB Bold takes awesome pics and video's!!! Open up the settings and crank everything up to super fine.... I couldnt be happier with a camera phone...


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1231041 said:


> Timing the wait for Triple L to post on that......


Sorry about your luck....


----------



## Triple L

I got a full jagg of salt on the truck right now... Hopefully a few extra tons will take care of everything...


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1231416 said:


> BB Bold takes awesome pics and video's!!! Open up the settings and crank everything up to super fine.... I couldnt be happier with a camera phone...


You need to check out iPhone 4. I got mine last week, it's awesome.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1231433 said:


> You need to check out iPhone 4. I got mine last week, it's awesome.


Being from kitchener, its kinda a must have thing... Gotta support the locals! Everyone here is BB... EVERYONE


----------



## ff1221

Not a flake here yesterday, it all stayed south, which is fine, mind you there is a system moving through right now that could drop a few inches on us. Forecast for the week ahead looks great, hopefully it stays as predicted. I know, good luck with that.


----------



## old.goalie

Just got a call saying that 4cm has fallen in the western GTA.....can anyone confirm or deny this?


----------



## Saliba

Not even 1cm here in milton, but its snowing pretty good right now.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Nothing here.....maybe 0.5cm
Go Steeeeeeelers!


----------



## CGM Inc.

old.goalie;1231477 said:


> Just got a call saying that 4cm has fallen in the western GTA.....can anyone confirm or deny this?


That was yesterday! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## old.goalie

Cedar Grounds;1231487 said:


> That was yesterday! :laughing::laughing:


I was hoping they were hallucinating.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I don't think we will have much to worry about tonight.


----------



## m_falafel

Here in Sherbrooke Qc we got about 33 cm last night. Big heavy wet snow, and even some thunder (wtf). Plus the power plow broke so we had to do work for 2 machines with only one. What a ****** day it was. I want a break pleaaaasseee.


----------



## old.goalie

Got a call from my boss, he's been contacted by several PM's and we are going out tonight after the game.....(insert lot's of curse words here)
there better be snow on the ground or "there's going to be a hurting!"

worse news....Packers scored.


----------



## JD Dave

Go Green Bay!!


----------



## old.goalie

m_falafel;1231503 said:


> Here in Sherbrooke Qc we got about 33 cm last night. Big heavy wet snow, and even some thunder (wtf). Plus the power plow broke so we had to do work for 2 machines with only one. What a ****** day it was. I want a break pleaaaasseee.


I glad we didn't get that...i hate the heavy wet snow.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1231496 said:


> I don't think we will have much to worry about tonight.


salt run....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

How much is down for you now?


----------



## JD Dave

A cm or 2 wouldn't be bad but I really don't feel like a full plow tonight. It is what it is.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I doubt we will get anything more then a salting... I am really hoping that we don't have to do anything though.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1231527 said:


> How much is down for you now?


Deck is white now but not even 1cm. Roads are still black and wet.
Temp is at -1....salt will work fine, we wont plow no matter what  to warm, shouldn't be a problem to melt 5cm


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1231553 said:


> Deck is white now but not even 1cm. Roads are still black and wet.
> Temp is at -1....salt will work fine, we wont plow no matter what  to warm, shouldn't be a problem to melt 5cm


Screw melting 5cm, we'll be plowing for sure. Lets just prey it's less then 2cm. Keep us posted I really should go down and check our 24 hr places but no one has called yet and I'm beat.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Roads are white now! Barely a car on the road which doesn't help!
I have a look at the sites after the game.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Damn plow is broke! For the 1st time in two years that i have owned it its broke:realmad: And its snowing Should be fixed tomorrow, mr markus we got almost 8 inches on that surprise storm lastnight, it amazes me how close you are but your snowfalls always differ than here! *_


----------



## CGM Inc.

still about 1cm and stopped for now, how is Brampton?


----------



## old.goalie

1cm in scarborough and not slowing down at all.


----------



## cet

We have 1cm down also and that is on my driveway and street. The street plow hasn't even shown up let alone a salt truck. There was only 15cm.


----------



## orenlasko

1cm downtown beach seams to have stopped ...


----------



## orenlasko

Where is everybody located?


----------



## Mr.Markus

xll_VIPER_llx;1231651 said:


> _*Damn plow is broke! For the 1st time in two years that i have owned it its broke:realmad: And its snowing Should be fixed tomorrow, mr markus we got almost 8 inches on that surprise storm lastnight, it amazes me how close you are but your snowfalls always differ than here! *_


I have a horse farm on the N end of Guelph, still no more than Erin, but I think you're on the S end aren't you?.............. Or maybe you measure like my wife...  Sorry about your plow...stressful I know


----------



## CGM Inc.

orenlasko;1231682 said:


> Where is everybody located?


I'm in Streetsville
Still at 1cm and snow stopped
They might be right with 3cm since there is more coming our way.


----------



## snowplowchick

Mr markus, what kind of horses?


----------



## Mr.Markus

snowplowchick;1231723 said:


> Mr markus, what kind of horses?


You misunderstand, I plow it..... but Thoroubreds of course.


----------



## musclecarboy

Off to bed... If this crap keeps up it will be a full push. I have a good 2-3cm now.


----------



## PlatinumService

We've got about half an inch here and sitting at -3. if we didnt get anymore tonight i will be ok with a nice salt run in the morning.

steelers lost.... and time to get a few z's


----------



## CGM Inc.

barely 1cm, sites are half and half some are still all black
off for a little nap


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Mr.Markus;1231689 said:


> I have a horse farm on the N end of Guelph, still no more than Erin, but I think you're on the S end aren't you?.............. Or maybe you measure like my wife...  Sorry about your plow...stressful I know


_*Yes i am in the south west end! *_


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

we had a heavy salt... we went out to early because radar looked good, but then it kept flurrying. Looking forward to the sun!


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Maybe 2cm here over nite more coming according to the radar. Just a light plowoff on sidewalks where accessible and salt runs.. and dare I say it I will also be putting down calcium mixed sand on lanes.(Any body down in S Ontario use sand at all) ????????????? Oh yeah Im also in the power sweeping biz in the spring.payup


----------



## musclecarboy

I hope it gets sunny Jon. I ended up plowing, I would have done at least 1.5x salt and I'm sure it still wouldn't look too good.


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1231939 said:


> I hope it gets sunny Jon. I ended up plowing, I would have done at least 1.5x salt and I'm sure it still wouldn't look too good.


I did the same push and salt all my commercials, only about 3cm. The weather is calling for some freezing drizzle this aft, so I think I'll take it easy and have a nap, Gotta go do an evacuation route around one of the old age homes (all lawn) 4ft deep, think I'll do it with the truck 9ft wide. It'll be fun if I don't get stuck.


----------



## PlatinumService

Jacobsmovinsnow;1231932 said:


> Maybe 2cm here over nite more coming according to the radar. Just a light plowoff on sidewalks where accessible and salt runs.. and dare I say it I will also be putting down calcium mixed sand on lanes.(Any body down in S Ontario use sand at all) ????????????? Oh yeah Im also in the power sweeping biz in the spring.


the place i have used it for the first half of the season, until i convinced to go to salt. i might need a quote if they are looking for it to be done make sure you re post this in the spring to remind me.Thumbs Up



musclecarboy;1231939 said:


> I hope it gets sunny Jon. I ended up plowing, I would have done at least 1.5x salt and I'm sure it still wouldn't look too good.


 did a full here as well.. wasnt sure if it was the right move went out at 3:30 but it kept flurrying so im happy with my decision and the thawrox made everything black within half an hour.. all other sites in town are white wesport

in other news i thinking of selling my horst 10-16 at the end of the season just bought it in october so if someone wants a good deal in the spring let me know.


----------



## GMC Driver

Everything was black and wet at the 4am site checks. Little burst passed through around 7 - everything is white, with about 1cm.

Out salting some zero tolerance stuff now again - I know residual would eventually take care of it, but these places are opening up for the day, and a snowy lot is not good.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Have any of you ever seen this before? This is the cylinder I broke on Saturday night's push. Even on machinery I have seen rods bend or lines blow or seals let go but have never seen the barrel actually swell and break. Before it ruptured like this it gradually got swollen at this spot. I already had cylinders being sent up today to replace it but with sat's storm it couldn't hold on any longer. In the fall, everything was replaced on this plow except for the lift cylinder and this angling cylinder (the other side was leaking so they replaced it). Of course this one does this and the lift cylinder is starting to drip a little....

Can't complain about the way they're backing up the warranty (no part is older than the 2 yr warranty but the date of purchase was three years ago), but annoying. Here's the pic.


----------



## PlatinumService

moisture in the fluid expanding?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Shouldn't be, I have a bit of methanol in there for just that reason.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

methyl hydrate sorry, not methanol.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Any concrete etc jump up in the way of that plow. Ive bent a angling cylinder, it leaked on the outside seal, used it for years. Its great its replaced under warranty,you never know it could be a manufacturing defect.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

in other news i thinking of selling my horst 10-16 at the end of the season just bought it in october so if someone wants a good deal in the spring let me know.[/QUOTE]

I wont know until the fall, waiting for the mall I service to expand. And I dont travel anywhere with my equipment past Arnprior or Pembroke. Thanks


----------



## R.G.PEEL

skipping over a catch basin was the straw that broke the camel's back. Just a tap was all that was required because the metal was so stretched and stressed. Its had way harder jolts before that but over the last couple events it has been swelling gradually larger. As you can see in the pic it fractured the paint like stretchmarks. I first noticed the paint cracks and wondered if thats what was happening but had never seen that and at that point it was such a gradual curve I couldn't see/feel it. It got bigger and bigger and when it let go it shot hydraulic fluid all over the place. I was on the phone with PPM when it happened. I blame you Jon, I got your luck over the phone!


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Talking about paint cracking. If you have a plow (like a Horst) attached to your quik tatch loader ensure you keep the loader components well painted because if the paint starts to peel like that is happening with y our cylinder you then know you are putting to much stress on the metal and its time to change plowing habits or beef the harness etc up. Just a thought


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1232079 said:


> skipping over a catch basin was the straw that broke the camel's back. Just a tap was all that was required because the metal was so stretched and stressed. Its had way harder jolts before that but over the last couple events it has been swelling gradually larger. As you can see in the pic it fractured the paint like stretchmarks. I first noticed the paint cracks and wondered if thats what was happening but had never seen that and at that point it was such a gradual curve I couldn't see/feel it. It got bigger and bigger and when it let go it shot hydraulic fluid all over the place. I was on the phone with PPM when it happened. I blame you Jon, I got your luck over the phone!


Would this be considered your first plow trip...... Congrats!!!!


----------



## PlatinumService

Jacobsmovinsnow;1232076 said:


> I wont know until the fall, waiting for the mall I service to expand. And I dont travel anywhere with my equipment past Arnprior or Pembroke. Thanks


 i still might have it then.... im just looking at a different route for my plaza for next year and if someone knows they have the work for it. i would give them a deal, its a great tool for all around plowing use.

thats ok i thought i would let a plowsite guy have first dibs if interested in the sweeping.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Well........my tractor got stolen!
Got the Guy on Camera....


----------



## schrader

The relief pressure must be real high if it expanded the cylinder like that. had that happen to a myers once replaced the cylinder and it happened again a month later. Adjusted the relief valve and replaced the cylinder again and never had a problem.


----------



## JD Dave

No way. That's crazy.


----------



## PlatinumService

Cedar Grounds;1232113 said:


> Well........my tractor got stolen!
> Got the Guy on Camera....


No way holy F%$# ............. wow

glad its on camera


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Identifiable?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1232113 said:


> Well........my tractor got stolen!
> Got the Guy on Camera....


Hard to earn a living with these creeps around. :angry:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

cedar give details


----------



## PlatinumService

R.G.PEEL;1232135 said:


> cedar give details


he is probably dealing with more important things than posting on plowsite LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Doubt it, He's certainly not driving his tractor, and if he's greasing his machines he'll be done sooner because one isn't there...... Too soon? 

I figure if he's already posted that its gone maybe we can get the story.


----------



## CGM Inc.

clear face on the movie....going to cops now! Missing since 4pm yesterday afternoon and we didn't even notice throughout the storm!


----------



## goel

That sucks - how long did it take him from arriving to driving away?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Store security cams? or did you have some up to keep an eye on it? was it insured? GPS?


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

He will get caught, spend a little time in the slammer, get educated, get bail, get a court date, get a suspended sentence and back in action. Thats Canadian justice. Its more punishment for the owner of the tractor than it is for the crook


----------



## 3ipka

Cedar Grounds;1232113 said:


> Well........my tractor got stolen!
> Got the Guy on Camera....


That sucks sorry about the bad luck and hope it all turns out well for you....

On the subject of camera's they are truely essential, we have them installed on all our properties, and man do they come in handy, saved us on several false slip and fall accusations as well as had trailers stolen in the past, camera's in both cases caught the license plate as well as showed no actual event of a slip and fall in the location some postal worker claimed to have fallen. Its upseting that this is the society we live in where anyone will do whatever they can just to make a quick buck, even at the expense of others. Another cool feature we just got is we networked our camera's so you can get live visuals on our cell phones, great for checking snow accumulations  amazing how far technology has come...


----------



## CGM Inc.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1232267#post1232267

There is more evidence!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Probably should've gone with a blower but they're happy it's open, haven't ******* plowed in a while, the subdivision behind this complex was full of agast spectators.
"Oh nooo he didn't............?":laughing:
Didn't believe me when i said i'd do it with the truck did you?!


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1232558 said:


> Probably should've gone with a blower but they're happy it's open, haven't ******* plowed in a while, the subdivision behind this complex was full of agast spectators.
> "Oh nooo he didn't............?":laughing:
> Didn't believe me when i said i'd do it with the truck did you?!


Whats the reason for plowing the lawn?


----------



## CGM Inc.

roads are turning white again out here!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1232575 said:


> Whats the reason for plowing the lawn?


Evacuation route for the tenants, lot of back doors no walkways.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1232619 said:


> Evacuation route for the tenants, lot of back doors no walkways.


they call you for winter damages in spring! LOL!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1232624 said:


> they call you for winter damages in spring! LOL!


That's why you hire a lawn guy to plow snow and not a roofer. Overseed and dethatch and good as new, it's frozen enough that there are no sods coming up just topgrowth.


----------



## Daner

Cedar Grounds;1232274 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1232267#post1232267
> 
> There is more evidence!


Sorry to hear about your tractor, I bet Its not too far from your shop


----------



## schrader

Finished up out fitting the new truck today, love the 6.7 tons of power. Hope it turns out to be more reliable than the 6.4 in the F550


----------



## CGM Inc.

Daner;1232672 said:


> Sorry to hear about your tractor, I bet Its not too far from your shop


no idea.....somwhere in a shop....could be anywhere


----------



## Triple L

schrader;1232674 said:


> Finished up out fitting the new truck today, love the 6.7 tons of power. Hope it turns out to be more reliable than the 6.4 in the F550


beauty truck!!!


----------



## cet

That sucks having the tractor stolen. There are some real low life's out there.


Corey the new truck looks good. I hope you have better luck with this one.


----------



## rooferdave

Mr.Markus;1232644 said:


> That's why you hire a lawn guy to plow snow and not a roofer. Overseed and dethatch and good as new, it's frozen enough that there are no sods coming up just topgrowth.


:realmad:


----------



## Triple L

rooferdave;1232798 said:


> :realmad:


HAHAHA I've seen deck guys do better snow removal then some lawn guys

Do you dethatch after you overseed?


----------



## Mr.Markus

rooferdave;1232798 said:


> :realmad:


Took you long enough............. all in good fun.:waving:


----------



## Mr.Markus

rooferdave;1232798 said:


> :realmad:


Took you long enough............. all in good fun.



Triple L;1232810 said:


> HAHAHA I've seen deck guys do better snow removal then some lawn guys
> 
> Do you dethatch after you overseed?


I do... it tickles the seed into the turf and gets you better germination. (Shhhhhh!)


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Saw the post about the Stolen Tractor on kijiji.. That really sucks.. 

Had a bobcat stolen from us once. Got it back cause of tracking. That one time paid for any future units tracking setup.. 

Hope you get it back.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Sorry to hear about the tractor.
If you have the serial number maybe you could warn dealerships, auctioneers, salesmen etc. to keep an eye out.


----------



## JD Dave

Very nice truck Corey.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Would be nice if everyone comes together and we get that scum bag!
Its not about the stolen machine for me....i'm disapointed in mankind!
How can these guys sleep at night!

We are about done salting and I go to bed now! Night


----------



## CGM Inc.

1/2 a night and no post! Everyone must be sick of it by now!


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1233448 said:


> 1/2 a night and no post! Everyone must be sick of it by now!


No we were busy cleaning up the snow that blew off the roof this morning. Thankfully the wind died down.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Some loader work last night, a nap today and hopefully make the farm show tomorrow.Forecast looks clear.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1233454 said:


> No we were busy cleaning up the snow that blew off the roof this morning. Thankfully the wind died down.


Still blowing everywhere here. One place I think I visit at least 100 times during the winter to touch up drifts across the sidewalk because of how the grass is bermed on each side and the sidewalk is the low point. It's 10 mins of work but I hate going back on a sunny day to always fix this one spot. Main entrance sidewalk too....


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Sorry to hear about your tractor We've been busy with removals and push backs for the last week in between storms and have another good week of night work ahead of us all while dealing with an office flood which literally destroyed our office and everything inside it. A showerhead fitting let go and I was greeted to a lake on all 3 floors of our office Friday morning. The disaster cleanup guys sure know how to invoice the insurance company!! As Jon would say...good times!


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1233467 said:


> Still blowing everywhere here. One place I think I visit at least 100 times during the winter to touch up drifts across the sidewalk because of how the grass is bermed on each side and the sidewalk is the low point. It's 10 mins of work but I hate going back on a sunny day to always fix this one spot. Main entrance sidewalk too....


You should shovell all the snow only to 1 side... Hopefully it would blow threw better that way


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1233473 said:


> You should shovell all the snow only to 1 side... Hopefully it would blow threw better that way


He said its bermed on each side. There was close to 4" of snow on the south side of some of our lots which isn't a big deal but the sidewalks and fire exits were more exercise then I needed. I should have called someone else in but I seem to get a lot of satisfaction doing a full salt and sidewalks myself.
Kind of wondering when the salt shortage is going to happen. They day there's lots but I have my doubts.


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1233473 said:


> You should shovell all the snow only to 1 side... Hopefully it would blow threw better that way


I snowblow all my walks so the snow lands at least 10' from the path. This spot was always a problem when I worked for chris doing these sidewalks too.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

JD Dave;1233494 said:


> He said its bermed on each side. There was close to 4" of snow on the south side of some of our lots which isn't a big deal but the sidewalks and fire exits were more exercise then I needed. I should have called someone else in but I seem to get a lot of satisfaction doing a full salt and sidewalks myself.
> Kind of wondering when the salt shortage is going to happen. They day there's lots but I have my doubts.


I don't see a salt shortage coming this year.. everyone seems to have lots and still able to get it in a timely fashion. Biggest problem is the truckers don't want to move the salt unless it's great driving conditions thats the only hold ups I've heard about.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1233497 said:


> I snowblow all my walks so the snow lands at least 10' from the path. This spot was always a problem when I worked for chris doing these sidewalks too.


Tom remember that day when both you and I were there. This lady came out on her motorized scooter and started yelling at both of us. I think if I still had that place I would ask if you could put up a snow fence. You could do the walk every hour on a windy day.

I bet we will be sending the loader to HWY 48 for the 4th time this year. 1km long driveway with a farmer's field on both sides.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1233520 said:


> Tom remember that day when both you and I were there. This lady came out on her motorized scooter and started yelling at both of us. I think if I still had that place I would ask if you could put up a snow fence. You could do the walk every hour on a windy day.
> 
> I bet we will be sending the loader to HWY 48 for the 4th time this year. 1km long driveway with a farmer's field on both sides.


That's what I mean. I remember that day, I was there at 6 or 6:30 then when you came at 8 it looked like I was never there. Someone else suggested a snow fence too, I'll email about it.


----------



## cet

Our HWY 48 site is bad for drifting. Twice we have plowed it 8 times in 24 hours and lost it both times. It blows back to the same depth and never seems to get worse. Now we leave it until the wind stops and if we can't get through we try for loader work and if they say no we send the loader anyway and I just pay for it. In the end it is still cheaper then plowing it 8 times and risk getting stuck.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1233534 said:


> Our HWY 48 site is bad for drifting. Twice we have plowed it 8 times in 24 hours and lost it both times. It blows back to the same depth and never seems to get worse. Now we leave it until the wind stops and if we can't get through we try for loader work and if they say no we send the loader anyway and I just pay for it. In the end it is still cheaper then plowing it 8 times and risk getting stuck.


I have a couple rurals like that, I have a local farmer with a big blower that I pay handsomely to hit them on windy days, but by far the worst one is a weekend property with a high end snowfence at the top that has to be shoveled out to get in.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yep, winds suck, guys were out late last night salting and touching up, still had to go out at 6 and do more at a few places. One plaza that looked perfect last night, at 6:30 this morning had 4 inches in front of all the doors.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1233737 said:


> yep, winds suck, guys were out late last night salting and touching up, still had to go out at 6 and do more at a few places. One plaza that looked perfect last night, at 6:30 this morning had 4 inches in front of all the doors.


I passed by my places last night but knew I would be back at 6:30:realmad:

On a more exciting note, I got pulled over by an econoline YRP truck. No CVOR ticket (application is in the mail), and insecure load. Check it out.

3rd pic is the quick release I made to fill sidewalk bins.... Pop the spinner off and the conveyor dumps salt right into buckets. EDIT: after looking at that spinner, i really need a rubber piece at the back  where can I get something to put there?


----------



## Alpha Property

those guys realy keep you on your toes up there eh? I've only ever seen one guy in niagara pulled over and he was in a old pos 1 ton ford flat bed with a very large load of salt and holes in the doors and fenders


----------



## musclecarboy

Alpha Property;1233760 said:


> those guys realy keep you on your toes up there eh? I've only ever seen one guy in niagara pulled over and he was in a old pos 1 ton ford flat bed with a very large load of salt and holes in the doors and fenders


This is the 5th time in the past 4 weeks so its routine for me now. 4 times by the same cop in a black car and this time was the van.


----------



## Alpha Property

kinda makes me happy I run a 1/2 ton chev and a small boss blade and just a couple bags of salt to do all my driveways. Nice and light. But I got to get an enclosed trailer for the summer for the mowers. Out of site, out of mind I guess


----------



## DeVries

So do they want you to strap down your shovels as well? They are around here in the summer but so far (knock on wood) I haven't seen they around this winter.


----------



## snowplowchick

Musclecar, is the insecure load charge for the epoke and/or the shovels? Isn't it 390 bucks for insecure load in a commercial vehicle? Ouch.


----------



## Alpha Property

I don't know how your supose to strap shovels down in the back of a truck box


----------



## Bruce'sEx

In theory thats why cargo nets are required now.

Hard to do with a salter in the back


----------



## musclecarboy

snowplowchick;1233796 said:


> Musclecar, is the insecure load charge for the epoke and/or the shovels? Isn't it 390 bucks for insecure load in a commercial vehicle? Ouch.


The epoke was fine, shovels and hitch were not. Keep in mind that pic is of the front corner of my bed, 7' away from the opening. I have no idea how a shovel will make it out of the bed, short of a rollover collision. The officer told me to tie the loose end of the salter strap to the shovel handle and that would be fine LOL. It's total bullcrap and really annoys me. They did all kinds of checks and said mechanically my truck is tight and clean other than the injectors. My insecure load ticket was 160 and cvor was 360


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1233568 said:


> I have a couple rurals like that, I have a local farmer with a big blower that I pay handsomely to hit them on windy days, but by far the worst one is a weekend property with a high end snowfence at the top that has to be shoveled out to get in.


I think the Region expropriated the land from the farmer to put the driveway in. Last year we put up a snow fence without asking, we couldn't find him. After we put it up he bent one of our stakes and cut down 50' of the fence. We put it back up thinking it was kids and he bent the post again but left the fencing alone. When we took it down in the spring he came out yelling at the guys telling us we ruined his winter wheat. Offered to pay for it and they gave him my # but he never called. I'm pretty sure he wouldn't do the drive at any price.

I went out there again this morning and got my truck stuck again. I love shoveling. :yow!:

Loader going in again tonight. The Region showed up when I was there and said what ever you do don't get yourself stuck. He took pics when he came back. I was to pissed to take pics but this place needs a bid blower but then again the loader is an extra.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Cet, it says you don't have pics so describe this area to me. Would my bobcat with the blower on it do what you need? If so I'll give you the deal of a lifetime. Buy me a coffee and a snack and I'll come clear it out if its a fairly small area. 

I've been meaning to get a chance to meet you anyways, since you're relatively local and I like to network. 

Going to put the three new cylinders on my plow now (Duke sent all three, $971 worth of cylinders no charge. Frustration aside that's good of them). CET give me a call if you want a hand 647 225 9170. I get no reception in the shop so just leave a msg.


----------



## cet

The driveway is 1km long. Most of it is fine but 1,000' of it blow in real bad. A blower would work but the real problem wouldn't go away. You need to clean 10-15' more beside the driveway so we have space to put the next few plows. If you don't clean that part then the next snowfall your stuck again.

I appreciate the offer. Maybe one day we should have coffee or lunch. Tom know's where I'm at.


----------



## CGM Inc.

drifting pretty good now! There is some work to do later on


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1233834 said:


> Loader going in again tonight. The Region showed up when I was there and said what ever you do don't get yourself stuck. He took pics when he came back. I was to pissed to take pics but this place needs a bid blower but then again the loader is an extra.


He jinxed ya, I fell off one last year on Dalton Family Day at 5:30 in the morning. There is a boyscout camp across the road and the caretaker offered to pull me out with a 18hp john deere lawn tractor.I was loaded with 2 ton of Thawrocks but I let him try (knowing).(He screwed it up being nice once by blowing it to the windward side and I had trouble with it the rest of the year because of his nice deed. Customer is good though, I do their business complex as well.


----------



## musclecarboy

Diesel owners are gettin hosed. 10 cents per liter higher, man this is craziness. I even remember when diesel was cheaper and I'm only 19!


----------



## orenlasko

Filled up yesterday at 114.9. Cheapest around. 2 months ago it was 99.9. I almost s$&t a brick when I filled up yesterday from dead empty at it was $145. That's a little easier to swallow when you get a week out of it, not 2 days worth....


----------



## B&E snowplowing

I filled up the loader on Saturday,and ended up paying 121.9 I am alot older then 19, and can remember when Diesel was 29.9 and regular unleaded was 39.9 and we still shopped around......boy those were the days.

Look out everyone, looks like the lake effects are about to start up again.....Man what a winter, I am getting to the point where i just want it to end.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## schrader

Squalls, squalls and more squalls. It never seems to end this year, just can't believe the difference in the weather between us and the GTA. Have no room left for any more snow and it is tough to talk PM's in to removing any. Looking forward to a bit of a break or maybe the end of it.


----------



## DeVries

Looks like above temps for Sunday into Tuesday. Rain for Sunday should make things interesting, at least it will stop the drifting that's been going on the past few days.


----------



## cet

B&E snowplowing;1234838 said:


> I filled up the loader on Saturday,and ended up paying 121.9 I am alot older then 19, and can remember when Diesel was 29.9 and regular unleaded was 39.9 and we still shopped around......boy those were the days.
> 
> Look out everyone, looks like the lake effects are about to start up again.....Man what a winter, I am getting to the point where i just want it to end.
> 
> Have a good day everyone


I remember when they used to sell gas by the gallon.


----------



## snowplowchick

cet;1234950 said:


> I remember when they used to sell gas by the gallon.


Wow. Thankfully I can't remember that far back. My dad does tell me stories about fuel by the gallon, though.  lol

Our fuel price last month was 98.2 for diesel, and 99.5 for gas. Better than at the pumps though.


----------



## orenlasko

Where are you located? How is it so cheap?


----------



## snowplowchick

Those prices are from our cardlock. That is where we get most of our fuel. We aren't in T.O. though, so I don't know if cardlock prices are more there. If you have a local fuel distributor, you can get an account.


----------



## PlatinumService

the fuel prices is most of the reasoning i thinking of just buying gas trucks from now on. you can buy 3/4 ton gassers for a fraction of the price of dielsel trucks. have them piad off in a year then you have fairly new reliable trucks that you dont have a payment on. diesels dont get the mileage on them like they used to.


----------



## JD Dave

snowplowchick;1234982 said:


> Wow. Thankfully I can't remember that far back. My dad does tell me stories about fuel by the gallon, though.  lol
> 
> Our fuel price last month was 98.2 for diesel, and 99.5 for gas. Better than at the pumps though.


But yours is plus HST I'm assuming and there's isn't. We buy ours for so much over rack pricing and I call everywhere for pricing and unless you use 250k plus in fuel I'm doubting your price inculdes HST. I could be wrong I guess but there just isn't that much in fuel. If I am wrong I might be calling you. LOL


----------



## snowplowchick

JD Dave;1235016 said:


> But yours is plus HST I'm assuming and there's isn't. We buy ours for so much over rack pricing and I call everywhere for pricing and unless you use 250k plus in fuel I'm doubting your price inculdes HST. I could be wrong I guess but there just isn't that much in fuel. If I am wrong I might be calling you. LOL


Yes, HST extra. But still cheaper than the pumps. Almost 1.11 per litre. Our bill is over 30K for Dec/Jan for fuel so any edge is better than none.

Dyed price is almost ten cents cheaper than that for us too taking into account HST.

We don't run the numbers you do, that I am sure.  Relax, you have to be getting the best price in your area.


----------



## wildwilly

where are you getting your fuel from chick???


----------



## wildwilly

sorry... missed the next page


----------



## greywynd

Speaking of fuel, since it was discussed a bit ago about being able to get a rebate for the highway tax from diesel used in offroad equipment, does anyone know, can that apply to gas as well? For example, if one tracks the number of litres used in vehicles versus mowers and other small equipment, can the highway tax get refunded for the mowers etc?

I'm thinking that since some of you grass guys likely used as much gas mowing etc in the summer as your trucks, that it might be worth keeping the records if it's something that can be done. (Or for those running diesel trucks and all their gas use is offroad it would be really easy!)


----------



## PlatinumService

TWN has zero precip in the forcast and EC has 2 cm LOL. is it there or not????


----------



## musclecarboy

PlatinumService;1235225 said:


> TWN has zero precip in the forcast and EC has 2 cm LOL. is it there or not????


EC looks clear for r.h. I hope it stays nice and maybe rains Sunday.


----------



## greywynd

There's talk of freezing rain here Monday or thereabouts, nothing good about that stuff, can't plow it, pita to salt it as travel is always a mess, and with the layer of snow pack on many of the gravel roads and drives around home here, they always form thick ice. 

Rain would help knock the piles etc down, but could cause some flooding and other issues too, since so many ditches and creeks are so full of snow and ice right now. The stuff is a real catch 22 this time of year IMO.


----------



## cet

PlatinumService;1235225 said:


> TWN has zero precip in the forcast and EC has 2 cm LOL. is it there or not????


And the last time they posted 2cm we only got 15cm.:yow!:

Made an easy decision whether to plow or salt.

Diesel is $1.219 today.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1235284 said:


> And the last time they posted 2cm we only got 15cm.:yow!:
> 
> Made an easy decision whether to plow or salt.
> 
> Diesel is $1.219 today.


easy decion is right.

1.219 wow thats pricey.... the price of oil is 87 dollars a barrel give or take is it not?? when it was $133 a barrel it was 1.33 a litre where do they justify this?


----------



## greywynd

With travelling back and forth I see a lot of variance, last week I paid $1.069/litre for gas in Peterborough, Port Perry it was $1.099, and Markham it was $1.149, yet diesel was $1.189 in Peterborough, $1.149 in Port Perry, and either $1.189 or $1.199 in Markham. 

As to how they justify it? Why do they need to, they're big oil!! 

Just ask though, and this time of year it's likely something like increased demand due to heating oil use. Rises in summer will be due to lack of demand/production due to low heating oil use, or some other such nonsense.


----------



## CGM Inc.

snowplowchick;1235061 said:


> Yes, HST extra. But still cheaper than the pumps. Almost 1.11 per litre. Our bill is over 30K for Dec/Jan for fuel so any edge is better than none.
> 
> Dyed price is almost ten cents cheaper than that for us too taking into account HST.
> 
> We don't run the numbers you do, that I am sure.  Relax, you have to be getting the best price in your area.


Guess I won't complain about my 10K $ gas bill for last month


----------



## adamhumberview

hey guys.. I guess this may be the best place to post this.. i got 2 snow dumps for all you guys doing removals.. 1 in vaughan(427+HWY 7) and 1 in missisauga(DIXIE+401)..

pm me or call me if you guys need spots to dump 416-875-3769

$50 per load


----------



## PlatinumService

the weather has flip flopped, now EC doesnt have any accumulation with some flurry activity instaed of the 2 cm they had up earlier. and TWN had nothing with 20% POP in evening and 40% POP overnight now has 2-4 and snow squalls with higher amounts in squall areas LOL


----------



## cet

The 2-4 is for Keswick. We still have flurries with no accum. I guess your too close to the lake but I thought is had frozen over.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1235457 said:


> The 2-4 is for Keswick. We still have flurries with no accum. I guess your too close to the lake but I thought is had frozen over.


yeah i guess its all from the lake. i though it was frozen too. just have to wait and see i guess.

will you have to send someone out as well?


----------



## jayman3

At noon TWN said no precip,like a blizzard here now 2-4cm.
Paided 1.25.9 for diesel this morning


----------



## orenlasko

*And I thought $1.14.9 was alot*

Yup, I dont know how they justify the price hikes in fuel... If I ran my business that way, I wouldnt have any...


----------



## cet

PlatinumService;1235465 said:


> yeah i guess its all from the lake. i though it was frozen too. just have to wait and see i guess.
> 
> will you have to send someone out as well?


If it snows up there we will be out. Just like you, we will have to play the waiting game again.


----------



## ff1221

cet;1235457 said:


> The 2-4 is for Keswick. We still have flurries with no accum. I guess your too close to the lake but I thought is had frozen over.


I checked the ice maps yesterday, Lake Huron and Georgian bay have little or no Ice, so the Lake Effect machine will keep working till some warm air flows into Ontario!


----------



## old.goalie

why does everyone (TWN & EC) say no snow tonight but it's snowing like crazy here in scarborough.....wtf
I have about 0.5cm on my car....am i insane and hallucinating?
Is it snowing where you are?
Specifically the west GTA.
Thanks


----------



## Ant118

im in aurora and nothing here yet.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am meadowvale and ellesmere and I have a light light dusting. Anything with salt on it is fine. Light band came out of no where.


----------



## CGM Inc.

nothing here...


----------



## old.goalie

off i go to salt 80% is clear and the salt is holding but 20% is getting covered bcause of the winding creating drifts.....what a waste of time....every property needs checking because some are 20% covered....


----------



## cet

Ant118;1235729 said:


> im in aurora and nothing here yet.


Where do you do your plowing?


----------



## musclecarboy

I hope that crap on radar stays north. I have spread too much salt in the past 4 weeks!! Oh well, thats life.


----------



## CGM Inc.

clear sky out here. Keep it your way!


----------



## Ant118

cet;1235914 said:


> Where do you do your plowing?


Sauga but im looking for stuff closer.


----------



## JD Dave

snowplowchick;1235061 said:


> Yes, HST extra. But still cheaper than the pumps. Almost 1.11 per litre. Our bill is over 30K for Dec/Jan for fuel so any edge is better than none.
> 
> Dyed price is almost ten cents cheaper than that for us too taking into account HST.
> 
> We don't run the numbers you do, that I am sure.  Relax, you have to be getting the best price in your area.


I'm relaxed, I think you burn more fuel then us, I'd guess were a little over 20k for Dec/Jan. You are right though 1 cent really adds up. It's just giving people your price without tax really makes it look like your getting it really cheap. I never really worried about the cost of fuel but with margins getting tighter and fuel on the rise I think we all need to worry now.


----------



## Triple L

Well this morning I broke my snowplow.com 3' shovell :angry: Pretty pissed, guess I'm superman wesport


----------



## CGM Inc.

There are 2 ways to look at it....wesport or :whistling:

You can break everything if you try hard enough


----------



## cet

Triple L;1236292 said:


> Well this morning I broke my snowplow.com 3' shovell :angry: Pretty pissed, guess I'm superman wesport


What happened, did you drive over it. Maybe you didn't have it tied in your truck and if flew out.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1236302 said:


> What happened, did you drive over it. Maybe you didn't have it tied in your truck and if flew out.


LOL I bet that's it


----------



## Triple L

cet;1236302 said:


> What happened, did you drive over it. Maybe you didn't have it tied in your truck and if flew out.


I shovelled for about 15 minutes with it and everything was great, I was shovelling super hard pack that blew off a roof, then all the suddon I gave it a big push and the top cross member that supports the top of the moldboard broke, so now evertime you push on it, it trips over and is more less useless.... Wonder if I can get warranty on it?

I said I was superman wesport LOL

Not my truck.... And I wouldnt intentionally try to break a $75 shovell


----------



## cet

Enough stuff breaks without breaking it intentionally.

I want to get one of those shovel's for my sidewalk guy. He usually wear's out or breaks 4 or 5 of the regular shovel's.


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1236292 said:


> Well this morning I broke my snowplow.com 3' shovell :angry: Pretty pissed, guess I'm superman wesport


you mean your new sidewalk guy broke your shovel while you were taking video of him working?


----------



## Triple L

cet;1236321 said:


> Enough stuff breaks without breaking it intentionally.
> 
> I want to get one of those shovel's for my sidewalk guy. He usually wear's out or breaks 4 or 5 of the regular shovel's.


i think they're the best shovells ever made and highly recommend them but Im pretty disappointed right now with this one... It musta been a little too cold for it this morning


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1236335 said:


> i think they're the best shovells ever made and highly recommend them but Im pretty disappointed right now with this one... It musta been a little too cold for it this morning


I was gonna order some for next season, I'm tired of wearing the cheap stuff down to nubs, think I prefer shovelling one way by the wear on this one.It's going on Kijiji as a custom left hander....... I agree though, it sucks when you break the high grade stuff worse..you blame yourself not the cheap company that made it.lol


----------



## PlatinumService

Mr.Markus;1236374 said:


> I was gonna order some for next season, I'm tired of wearing the cheap stuff down to nubs, think I prefer shovelling one way by the wear on this one.It's going on Kijiji as a custom left hander....... I agree though, it sucks when you break the high grade stuff worse..you blame yourself not the cheap company that made it.lol


:laughing: thats what mine look like as well.... even my atv blade has wore out the new cutting edge this year.


----------



## wilkie

Bruce'sEx;1233803 said:


> In theory thats why cargo nets are required now.
> 
> Hard to do with a salter in the back


Cargo Nets Illegal for use on commercial vehicles effective Jan 1 2011 same as bungee cords

FYI New law here. http://www.ccmta.ca/english/committees/cra/cargo/pdf/NSC_10_Sept_2010_Final.pdf

Check Division 3, Section 11 Make sure the straps and chains holding your salter in are correct. $235.00 fine per strap/chain so each salter has 4 thats 4 X $235.00.
Also note that lawnmowers are considered a "light vehicle" and require specific tie down rules.


----------



## RAZOR

Do all of these tie down rules also apply to shovels and gas cans in enclosed trailers or is OK to use a bungee cord to hold them? I hate truck caps but was almost thinking about putting one on the truck so I would not have to tie up the blowers and gas cans every 10 minutes between jobs. Another idea would be a tonneau cover but if everything has to be strapped down there would be no point.


----------



## wilkie

not sure about inside a cap or enclosed trailer? out of site out of mind?? until someone looks?

Going back to Monopoly man he said it has to be secured as to not come free of the vehicle in case of a roll over.
He said something about shovels/ blowers not having to be strapped in our trailer because it has 4 foot sides or in a truck bed if sides are 2 feet or more. but that could come down to interpretation and get you a ticket anyways and wasted time fighting it. I can't find anything on that in the laws. basically "insecure" means moving freely on or with in the vehicle so I guess technically anything that can move is not secure and you could get a ticket? 

Gas cans, shovels etc must all be strapped no bungee cords. and the shovel racks made on the front of trailers no good unless everything is strapped in.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Ended up putting a Vibrator on the Spreader, one of our clients sells them "Vibco" heavy duty not like the salt dogg stuff.


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1236735 said:


> Ended up putting a Vibrator on the Spreader, one of our clients sells them "Vibco" heavy duty not like the salt dogg stuff.


How much was it? Are they cheaper then that other aftermarket brand... Can't think of the name right now...


----------



## PlatinumService

Cedar Grounds;1236735 said:


> Ended up putting a Vibrator on the Spreader, one of our clients sells them "Vibco" heavy duty not like the salt dogg stuff.


that should make things work a little better for you and prob a fraction of the price and way less of a hassle than the plastic insert.

Where are the pics of the new JD?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1236308 said:


> Not my truck.... And I wouldnt intentionally try to break a $75 shovell


You can get spare parts for them if they dont do it under warranty.
Salt Depot sells them now.
They are great for up to a couple centimeters, find them useless for 5cm or more since the moldboard is so slipperey and everything slides right off.


----------



## CGM Inc.

PlatinumService;1236742 said:


> that should make things work a little better for you and prob a fraction of the price and way less of a hassle than the plastic insert.
> 
> Where are the pics of the new JD?


700$ isn't a fraction of the cost but I wasn't comfortable in putting the liner in and having to deal with moisture and corrosion issues and loose capacity.
It's also rated for 3-5 yard capacity versus the Buyers only going to 2.5 yard I believe.

The new tractor should be here next week as they couldn't get the machine located in Ontario. It's going to look just the same so I could post the old pictures without anyone noticing a difference.


----------



## PlatinumService

Cedar Grounds;1236751 said:


> 700$ isn't a fraction of the cost but I wasn't comfortable in putting the liner in and having to deal with moisture and corrosion issues and loose capacity.
> 
> The new tractor should be here next week as they couldn't get the machine located in Ontario. It's going to look just the same so I could post the old pictures without anyone noticing a difference.


I wont lie i didnt think it was going to be $700 i thought $500 or so

how much was the liner going to cost?


----------



## CGM Inc.

PlatinumService;1236757 said:


> I wont lie i didnt think it was going to be $700 i thought $500 or so
> 
> how much was the liner going to cost?


Dave said he paid 400$ for his dump trailer for material, I based it on that. driving down there to get the stuff, not knowing if it will do what i wanted it to do I decided to go that route.
They do Cement Truck Vibrators and industrial stuff, it is very heavy duty!


----------



## CGM Inc.

http://www.vibco.com/content/catalogs.php

Went with the DC 700, if anyone is interested, don't get the mounting plate! It's 50$ and all it is is a plate maybe 3" X 5" with 2 taped holes in it. You can do that yourself.


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1236761 said:


> Dave said he paid 400$ for his dump trailer for material, I based it on that. driving down there to get the stuff, not knowing if it will do what i wanted it to do I decided to go that route.
> They do Cement Truck Vibrators and industrial stuff, it is very heavy duty!


I yeah I lost a huge amount of volume when I installed the liner in my dump trailer. :laughing:

Fluid film behind the liner and be done with it. You prob could have just done maybe 12" up the sides of salter and the front and back.


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1236751 said:


> 700$ isn't a fraction of the cost but I wasn't comfortable in putting the liner in and having to deal with moisture and corrosion issues and loose capacity.
> It's also rated for 3-5 yard capacity versus the Buyers only going to 2.5 yard I believe.
> 
> The new tractor should be here next week as they couldn't get the machine located in Ontario. It's going to look just the same so I could post the old pictures without anyone noticing a difference.


They are stealing the hoses off yours to fix mine. I told Scott you said it was ok to do that.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1236805 said:


> I yeah I lost a huge amount of volume when I installed the liner in my dump trailer. :laughing:
> 
> Fluid film behind the liner and be done with it. You prob could have just done maybe 12" up the sides of salter and the front and back.


0.03 yards approx. difference of getting the site done or run out at the last 10 yards to go.....


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1236929 said:


> 0.03 yards approx. difference of getting the site done or run out at the last 10 yards to go.....


I think your idea is the better one to begin with but are you really gonna take a scoop with the skid that 0.03 yards smaller, no, your just gonna have a little bigger snowcone on it that's all....


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1236944 said:


> I think your idea is the better one to begin with but are you really gonna take a scoop with the skid that 0.03 yards smaller, no, your just gonna have a little bigger snowcone on it that's all....


Does not sound like much I do agree......

0.03 yards X 2 trips a night 0.06 yards a night X 30 applications is 1.8 yards


----------



## PlatinumService

Cedar Grounds;1236953 said:


> Does not sound like much I do agree......
> 
> 0.03 yards X 2 trips a night 0.06 yards a night X 30 applications is 1.8 yards


yeah 1.8 yards you have saved yourself payup..... if you just didnt put as much down at the entrances and let the city salt do that work for you... it could have been a plausible idea LOL


----------



## forbidden

Mr. Markus, text me your cell# so I can send you pics of the answer to your shovelling woes. If you want to upload the pics to the site, feel free to do so. I cannot for the life of me find my cable to upload them myself. Cell# to text to is 403-805-7553. I have 3 pics to send. Parts pic, front of shovel, back of shovel.


----------



## snowplowchick

Forbidden- I think you mean Triple L. Lol


----------



## CGM Inc.

PlatinumService;1236961 said:


> yeah 1.8 yards you have saved yourself payup..... if you just didnt put as much down at the entrances and let the city salt do that work for you... it could have been a plausible idea LOL


I always put it down heavy at the entrances and always do them 1st so that who ever drives by will see it has been done already.

95% of the time it doesn't make any difference having the little extra with you since we usually spin off and seldom run out.


----------



## Mr.Markus

forbidden;1236981 said:


> Mr. Markus, text me your cell# so I can send you pics of the answer to your shovelling woes. If you want to upload the pics to the site, feel free to do so. I cannot for the life of me find my cable to upload them myself. Cell# to text to is 403-805-7553. I have 3 pics to send. Parts pic, front of shovel, back of shovel.


It's a $9 shovel, hardly a woe, thanks. I spend more on coffee in a week than I do a year on shovels. So No.....but thanks for looking out for me.


----------



## snowplowchick

Mr markus lol

You mean you won't text your cell number to a total stranger?
As for your coffee habit, that sounds serious. Unless you drink starbucks

I salt the bare entrances too, looks good until the salt starts working


----------



## PlatinumService

Cedar Grounds;1237010 said:


> I always put it down heavy at the entrances and always do them 1st so that who ever drives by will see it has been done already.
> 
> 95% of the time it doesn't make any difference having the little extra with you since we usually spin off and seldom run out.


i do the same thing i coat the entrances then the handicapped spots and then how ever i feel during that moment in time. or what is open already.


----------



## Mr.Markus

snowplowchick;1237026 said:


> Mr markus lol
> 
> You mean you won't text your cell number to a total stranger?
> As for your coffee habit, that sounds serious. Unless you drink starbucks
> 
> I salt the bare entrances too, looks good until the salt starts working


lol The truth is my cell is linked to my office phone... i don't even know my cell #. The only texts I get are from my wife, I'd have to ask her, if she even knows, it's probably coded under "Big stud" in her address book 

Ok, No! I don't wanna give my cell to an Albertan.


----------



## musclecarboy

Tomorrow's EC forecast will give us a much better idea of this weekend. I hope it's rain


----------



## DeVries

I'm likin the looks of intellicast, there's nothing on the radar. As far as rain for Sunday I'm not a fan the ground is cold so rain is gona make an icy mess.

On another note does anyone have experiance with the Toro polar trac machine where it's a zero turn in summer and you add a cab and tracks and it's a sidewalk machine in the winter? Are they worth the money or a waste of time.


----------



## musclecarboy

DeVries;1237169 said:


> I'm likin the looks of intellicast, there's nothing on the radar. As far as rain for Sunday I'm not a fan the ground is cold so rain is gona make an icy mess.
> 
> On another note does anyone have experiance with the Toro polar trac machine where it's a zero turn in summer and you add a cab and tracks and it's a sidewalk machine in the winter? Are they worth the money or a waste of time.


Good point, it's supposed to be warm for most of next week which is nice.

Those toros are expensive apparently, I think jon looked into them


----------



## forbidden

I'm from BC for the last 42 years up until last July.... I don't like the Flames and hate the Oilers. If I had to choose another team to root for after the Canucks, it would be the Leafs.

All my shovels I have riveted a 2" chunk of black abs to the bottom of. Stopped the wear on the shovel instantly and made the bottom of the shovel a heck of a lot better at removing ice as it is way tougher and less likely to bend.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

You can make $25000 go alot farther with single use machines then with the Toro.


----------



## ff1221

Went to the Farm show today, must say I'm a little disapointed, if I were in the market to put up solar panels and cash in on the Liberal governments screw the taxpayers energy act, then it would have been great, but otherwise it was kinda lame, looking forward to the heavy equipment show in 3 weeks though.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Cedar Grounds;1236763 said:


> http://www.vibco.com/content/catalogs.php
> 
> Went with the DC 700, if anyone is interested, don't get the mounting plate! It's 50$ and all it is is a plate maybe 3" X 5" with 2 taped holes in it. You can do that yourself.


Thanks for the lead....Thumbs Up.......info...........I got one on the tailgate sander/salter and was impressed with it and was looking for a source without getting hosed by local farm dealerships. Im also looking for chains for the front tires of a Case IH J105 cuz I do a cottage road. Problem is they pack it down and run through a couple of storms before they call me to clear it out. If the tractor slips off the hard pack its a job to get it back on the road . Local farm dealership quoted me 900. for chains for the front.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1237243 said:


> You can make $25000 go alot farther with single use machines then with the Toro.


Really? A nice Z turn is gonna be 12-13K what are you gonna get for 12K to do snow as productive and comfortably as that?


----------



## DeVries

Pristine PM ltd;1237243 said:


> You can make $25000 go alot farther with single use machines then with the Toro.


Thanks for the info, maybe another mt52 is in the books soon then.


----------



## DeVries

Triple L;1237369 said:


> Really? A nice Z turn is gonna be 12-13K what are you gonna get for 12K to do snow as productive and comfortably as that?


I'm guessing by the time you by the extras like the cab, tracks, blower ,blade ,etc it really starts to add up.


----------



## Triple L

DeVries;1237371 said:


> I'm guessing by the time you by the extras like the cab, tracks, blower ,blade ,etc it really starts to add up.


the base mower itself is not 25k is it?


----------



## PlatinumService

DeVries;1237370 said:


> Thanks for the info, maybe another mt52 is in the books soon then.


do you like the mt 52? i have only run the tracked toro machines and was looking at the mt 52 because i saw one for sale at the place i bought my horst. the toro cant dump into the back of my truck does the mt 52 have a good dump height?


----------



## Triple L

PlatinumService;1237411 said:


> do you like the mt 52? i have only run the tracked toro machines and was looking at the mt 52 because i saw one for sale at the place i bought my horst. the toro cant dump into the back of my truck does the mt 52 have a good dump height?


not really, it will just barley do a dump trailer... with the insert I dont think it will dump too well into your truck... they are great machines but just not too great for loading trucks IMO


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1237413 said:


> not really, it will just barley do a dump trailer... with the insert I dont think it will dump too well into your truck... they are great machines but just not too great for loading trucks IMO


yeah that was the issue with the toro dingo as well. thats why my search has moved to bobcat 463's and new holland L125's. with all the new homes the entry into the back yards is tight... these machines save me and my guys from wheel barrowing for 7 months LOL


----------



## Triple L

kinda a big reason to me getting a 3720 also...


----------



## CGM Inc.

-19.6 in Mississauga


----------



## DeVries

PlatinumService;1237411 said:


> do you like the mt 52? i have only run the tracked toro machines and was looking at the mt 52 because i saw one for sale at the place i bought my horst. the toro cant dump into the back of my truck does the mt 52 have a good dump height?


Our mt52 dumps into the back of our F550. So height is no problem. We use one for walks and they work good I need a new zero turn in the spring and saw the Toro's and thought it would be a good idea to get year round use out of it. But for that kind of money I don't think I will do it.


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1237658 said:


> -19.6 in Mississauga


-22 in Beeton


----------



## ff1221

-12.5 in Kincardine, at least that lake is good for something, keeps it moderately warm here, sure couldn't believe the difference between here and Mississauga. No snow overnight, maybe things are starting to look up, here's hoping.


----------



## snowplowchick

-18 out my window.

Got a call to salt a gravel lot. They don't want sand, which is the only logical thing for a gravel lot in my opinion. Keep melting the water every time I salt only for it to refreeze that night. It is like a skating rink with numerous deep pot holes.

At least it is per application, I guess.

I don't like this warm up trend at all, except it gives a little break. I hope we have a lot of winter left. 

The long range does look like it is going back to winter. I don't know about you guys, but my fingers are crossed for lots more snow.


----------



## schrader

ff1221;1237674 said:


> -12.5 in Kincardine, at least that lake is good for something, keeps it moderately warm here, sure couldn't believe the difference between here and Mississauga. No snow overnight, maybe things are starting to look up, here's hoping.


Still lots of squalls coming off huron and the bay, with the warm weather next week I don't think we will see anymore ice cover this year. Like I said this will be remembered as the year of the squalls


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221;1237674 said:


> -12.5 in Kincardine, at least that lake is good for something, keeps it moderately warm here, sure couldn't believe the difference between here and Mississauga. No snow overnight, maybe things are starting to look up, here's hoping.


You've been listening to the Groundhog, haven't you?


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

ff1221;1237674 said:


> -12.5 in Kincardine, at least that lake is good for something, keeps it moderately warm here, sure couldn't believe the difference between here and Mississauga. No snow overnight, maybe things are starting to look up, here's hoping.


Snow coming on the weekend. Dont want winter to be over too quick. Its the only season of the year where I dont have to worry about competing with someone with a station wagon/truck hooked up to a trailer. Let It Snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PlatinumService

Im good with 2 or so nice storms a month but i dont want squalls for the rest of the year that wouldnt be nice at all.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1237664 said:


> -22 in Beeton


You know how you get to Beeton?


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1237763 said:


> You know how you get to Beeton?


I've been working on a 5,000sq gut renovation since November. Today is the last day thank goodness.


----------



## snowplowchick

By the way, Happy Birthday to JD Dave


----------



## JD Dave

Thanks I'm pretty happy with the forecast for it.


snowplowchick;1237940 said:


> By the way, Happy Birthday to JD Dave


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1237817 said:


> I've been working on a 5,000sq gut renovation since November. Today is the last day thank goodness.


I generally go up the 400 and take the "Beeton off ramp"


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1237958 said:


> I generally go up the 400 and take the "Beeton off ramp"


I'm guessing there's a joke in there I don't get LOL

Happy b-day. Make a wish for no more snow


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

On your way to Glory Hole road?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Happy B-Day Dave


----------



## PlatinumService

JD Dave;1237958 said:


> I generally go up the 400 and take the "Beeton off ramp"







wow i laughed out loud must be on your game for your birthday


----------



## Triple L

Have a great day Dave!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Happy Birthday Dave.!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1237964 said:


> On your way to Glory Hole road?


I met a friend of Chris's from Cold water, I think his name was Dick Shrivels. 


PlatinumService;1237998 said:


> wow i laughed out loud must be on your game for your birthday


I have to be on one a day a year.

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone.


----------



## grandview

I'll chip in for a Bday gift for JD,I'll cut back on my wife's gift for her birthday today.


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1238140 said:


> I'll chip in for a Bday gift for JD,I'll cut back on my wife's gift for her birthday today.


Holy mother of god, birthday wishes do come true. I just blew out my candles and you appeared.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Happy birthday Dave. Grandview is alive!!!


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1238141 said:


> Holy mother of god, birthday wishes do come true. I just blew out my candles and you appeared.


I hope candles were the only thing you blew!


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1238152 said:


> I hope candles were the only thing you blew!


Ha ha, the wife must be out since your allowed on the computer.

Thanks Johnny.


----------



## CGM Inc.

TWN is back at close to 5cm for Saturday.....downgrading all week and upgrading again! Seems like what they predicted a week ago is what we get, has been every Saturday now like that!


----------



## orenlasko

*What happens after 12 hours of snow in Ontario?*

Sunday morning.


----------



## cet

Happy Birthday Dave. I guess I should have gone on line before I called you.

Grandview, did you get your computer privileges back.


----------



## grandview

cet;1238237 said:


> Happy Birthday Dave. I guess I should have gone on line before I called you.
> 
> Grandview, did you get your computer privileges back.


Nope. I stole JD's Blackberry the last time he was in town.


----------



## cet

grandview;1238241 said:


> Nope. I stole JD's Blackberry the last time he was in town.


How's the snow been this year? As crazy as here.


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1238241 said:


> Nope. I stole JD's Blackberry the last time he was in town.


Along with my bugger.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1238249 said:


> Along with my bugger.


I thought it was for me. It did say it will fit a Ford also.!Thumbs Up


----------



## Triple L

grandview;1238251 said:


> I thought it was for me. It did say it will fit a Ford also.!Thumbs Up


Its all good Dave was pimpin it out yesterday to begin with HAHAHAHAHAHAHA  

Picture him driving the Denali with them chicks in the back HAHAHAHA


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Happy Birthday.
Alot of reading to do I havent been online in a while. Been sick! Took me 2 days of straight rest to beat it. Terrible. 


Working the store and plowing caught up to me. Good thing the snow let up

Good to see Grandview online


----------



## IMAGE

grandview;1238140 said:


> I'll chip in for a Bday gift for JD,I'll cut back on my wife's gift for her birthday today.


Haha It looks like for her birthday she's giving you back your computer!


----------



## IMAGE

JD Dave;1238141 said:


> Holy mother of god, birthday wishes do come true. I just blew out my candles and you appeared.


Dave you've got problems if your b'day wish involves Grandview!


----------



## Neige

Bonne Fete Dave  keeping the French connection a live.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

So... why does WN say it is snowing all over the place when it isn't...


----------



## Triple L

pristine pm ltd;1238495 said:


> so... Why does wn say it is snowing all over the place when it isn't...


x2 .............


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Well we are supposed to get snow tonight tomorrow and Sunday over here, looks like there is something happening on the EC Radar


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1238495 said:


> So... why does WN say it is snowing all over the place when it isn't...


Cause it's Friday and not Saturday


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

They all are out partying?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1238547 said:


> They all are out partying?


No! It always snow's on Saturday and not on Friday 

Clear sky here..


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, I can't complain, we have some new places this year that are closed weekends, so that has been nice!


----------



## goel

Love weekend snow... 

Except when we planed to do relocation all weekend before it becomes ice blocks with the weather change

Still love all the extra's this year. More PLEASE, I will sleep when I am old.

Can you tell the vast majority of my customers pay for the extra's - over and above.


----------



## greywynd

Been snowing here the last hour or so, big fluffy flakes, maybe half an inch. Forecast is calling for almost 15cm's over the weekend here though? (Well, TWN anyway,,,,,)


----------



## goel

Ever had one of those accidents, that someone tried to sneak in behind you and by the time you look from 1 mirror to the other, BANG.

Happened to us last weekend. Some young guy came wheeling in, trying to sneek into a parking spot (almost a straight run in) behind a pick up (back up beeper, amber light, etc) already moving.

Between 5 and 6K damage to the car (just folded), little scratch on the plastic bumper top on the truck. Our insurance agent had to search to find the damage for a picture, it's that miniscule.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

All done in Peterborough?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1238562 said:


> yeah, I can't complain, we have some new places this year that are closed weekends, so that has been nice!


For sure takes pressure away! Factories and schools we do are all closed and no rush to do them.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We do Church's though!!!! the one day you gotta be all over them!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

WN and EC are showing two very different radars!!!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1238671 said:


> We do Church's though!!!! the one day you gotta be all over them!


We used to do one and it was a PITA but we might get it back since the "brother" who took it away from us is dragging his feet.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

you gotta love that eh?


----------



## CGM Inc.

close to 3 hours to plow with a truck.....he plows for 900$ a month and salts for 100$ per application. Didn't feel like we had to compete for that business since they don't want the lot salted either.

I don't need a tax receipt for my donations


----------



## Grassman09

* 1-3 cm of snow from Friday Overnight to Saturday Evening; higher amounts in snow squalls


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Wow, that's cheap Stefan, you're right, he can have it.


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1238608 said:


> Ever had one of those accidents, that someone tried to sneak in behind you and by the time you look from 1 mirror to the other, BANG.
> 
> Happened to us last weekend. Some young guy came wheeling in, trying to sneek into a parking spot (almost a straight run in) behind a pick up (back up beeper, amber light, etc) already moving.
> 
> Between 5 and 6K damage to the car (just folded), little scratch on the plastic bumper top on the truck. Our insurance agent had to search to find the damage for a picture, it's that miniscule.


I have had one of those. I back into a 1980's Jimmy old POS. I knew it was there but the truck moved sideways as I was back dragging the drive and the driveway was on a crescent..

I busted the parking light front headlight pushed in the rad support headlight support and cracked a valance. $7000 to fix. Stupid thing was prob only worth $2000 at most.

Later that day I went to Princess auto and bough a new $20 6" tractor lamp that I busted on my bumper.

We get ppl sneaking behind us all the time especially the tractor at one place. One lady had the balls to pass me on a narrow bridge instead of waiting till I crossed.


----------



## orenlasko

Had a lady follow me down an exit ramp I was salting in a blizzard -was there at clients request to clean drives etc... Anyways I'm backing up in my dually with the stainless vbox and lights on etc and I feel a bump. My salter buckled the hood of her car. She claimed I was backing up the ramp super fast... Witness' said otherwise. Long story short not only did I buckle the hood, took the rad a/c compressor , supports bumper headlight and all with it. Insurance wrote off her car and i had to bend my deflector for my chute back in place. It ended up being her fault. 

Kinda sucks when they follow you around the parking lot like lost puppies.. Park where you haven't plowed....


----------



## PlatinumService

orenlasko;1238739 said:


> .. Park where you haven't plowed....


seriously! i will get a late snow fall and get the employee side done and half of the main lot done. and have the truck pulling out spots for the tractor to make the big runs and people will park right in the middle of all that.. 3 acres of clean parking lot and you pick whats not plowed and wreck my plan to clear the rest of the lot.. sometimes i just dont get people and wonder how they make it this far through life.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*Anyone else getting this snow? Got a few cm's in the last 3 hours, guess i better gas up! *


----------



## orenlasko

xll_VIPER_llx;1238781 said:


> *Anyone else getting this snow? Got a few cm's in the last 3 hours, guess i better gas up! *


Where are you? I'm downtown and nothing. Watching my properties and traffic cameras and nothing I can see in the GTA.


----------



## Ant118

Starting here in aurora. Filled up this about an hour ago. If anyone needs a hand tonight let me know lol. Dont have to do my lots tonight lol.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Pavement is now covered in Hamilton. Just got back from Toronto airport and it was snowing the whole way back.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

orenlasko;1238790 said:


> Where are you? I'm downtown and nothing. Watching my properties and traffic cameras and nothing I can see in the GTA.


_*Im in guelph.*_


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

orenlasko;1238790 said:


> Where are you? I'm downtown and nothing. Watching my properties and traffic cameras and nothing I can see in the GTA.


_*When i was down at bathurst and lawerence around 3 pm today it was snowing but 20 mins later it was gone.*_


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*For all you boys in toronto....... i thought this was hillarious! 
A special cbc report on toronto





*_


----------



## GMC Driver

Pristine PM ltd;1238671 said:


> We do Church's though!!!! the one day you gotta be all over them!


I feel your pai Jon - we do 6 churches, so Sunday mornings can be a scramble. Not all our businesses are open though, so that helps.

It's snowing here, but hard to tell how much has fallen. It's mostly airborne - wind is pretty fierce again. Guess I'll go for a drive...


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Heavier snows are passing North and South of us, just a light dusting here (for now)


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

T C O B


----------



## rooferdave

PlatinumService;1238780 said:


> seriously! i will get a late snow fall and get the employee side done and half of the main lot done. and have the truck pulling out spots for the tractor to make the big runs and people will park right in the middle of all that.. 3 acres of clean parking lot and you pick whats not plowed and wreck my plan to clear the rest of the lot.. sometimes i just dont get people and wonder how they make it this far through life.


I do beer stores and retail, this year when people park right where I have to plow I have started asking politely if they could please park in another place. To my amazement the people have been for the most part truly surprised that they are in my way, apologize and move! they are truly oblivious to what we do. So instead of snarling to yourself and rant away in your own little bubble (as I did till this year anyway) Give the polite request thing a go. And if they don't move BURY THE #$%&*!!! so and so's lol


----------



## GMC Driver

Salt run here.


----------



## capitalsnow

salt run here aswell:realmad: Anyone in the ottawa area got a box pusher they wouldnt miss for a week?


----------



## PlatinumService

just starting to get stuff here.... squalls


----------



## Triple L

We got a full on blizzrd rocking thru here right now...


----------



## musclecarboy

I slammed down some salt. Looks like snow is coming but its breaking up. Chad, your snow must be over by now, it was just a thin but intense band.


----------



## cet

Snowing really hard here also. Must be Saturday.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1238912 said:


> Snowing really hard here also. Must be Saturday.


Ah crap, it looks like it's at just about aurora rd. It's blazing sunny at my house right now.


----------



## cet

I hope the sun is behind this little squall. It is really windy.


----------



## CGM Inc.

salt run early a.m. for us and sunny now.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Provided snow removal service last nite just by using the mouse. Got just a lite dusting of snow. Electronic plowing is the way to go when you are on contract.


----------



## cet

Lots of sun behind the squall.


----------



## PlatinumService

things look good here. wind blew the lot alomost clean... getting wet where the pavement is, so i hope the sun is out the rest of the day


----------



## CGM Inc.

Vibrator does a wonderful job on the salter! No issue this time around and operator is happy 

Is anyone using Fiesta at this point? Got a quote to do where they ask for it.


----------



## goel

Cedar Grounds;1239019 said:


> Vibrator does a wonderful job on the salter! No issue this time around and operator is happy
> 
> After reading your earlier post I sent an email out to the vibrator company asking if they had what I was looking for. Still no answer, guess I will have to call them during the day.


----------



## CGM Inc.

goel;1239045 said:


> Cedar Grounds;1239019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vibrator does a wonderful job on the salter! No issue this time around and operator is happy
> 
> After reading your earlier post I sent an email out to the vibrator company asking if they had what I was looking for. Still no answer, guess I will have to call them during the day.
> 
> 
> 
> I called them and had a quote in 10 mins. Consider that it is weekend also
Click to expand...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Weeds come back pretty well with Fiesta.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

In Thornhill we're alternating between whiteouts which last only 5 min and then sunny and bright blue sky..... the salt and sun are keeping the ashpalt nice and black.


----------



## schrader

Had almost 5cm here, wind come out of no where and its windier than an sob here all morning. I can only remember one Saturday in the last two months it didn't snow here. Why is it people have to walk there dog first thing in the morning in the middle of a blizzard when you can't see them?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1239085 said:


> Weeds come back pretty well with Fiesta.


I'm aware of that but if they ask for it what are you going to do?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

tell them not to waste their money!!! ha

Any rumours of any other good products coming out? We liked how corn gluten did what it said it would do, just didn't like the cost.


----------



## DKG

At over $1000.00 per acre, are you sure they will still want fiesta?


----------



## TLG99

[QUOTEIs anyone using Fiesta at this point? Got a quote to do where they ask for it.[/QUOTE]

I have not heard a positive review about Fiesta, both in terms of effectiveness and it's outrageous cost. "Fiesta will not kill your weeds and it will cost you 3,4 times as much"....pretty tough sell.

I have had customers ask about it, I honestly tell them what I hear about its cost/effectiveness and then provide a quote if they still want to proceed.

So far, the conversation ends at the quoted cost.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DKG;1239109 said:


> At over $1000.00 per acre, are you sure they will still want fiesta?


Pretty small complex but very high end! I quoted the place already but don't really have any desire to get the place.


----------



## DeVries

I really like the way the thread is starting to go from snow into spring and summer topics. The warm weather must be just around the corner. Can't wait.


----------



## Alpha Property

http://www2.dupont.com/Professional_Products/en_US/Products_and_Services/Imprelis/index.html

This pops up now when you log into lawnsite


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1239174 said:


> I really like the way the thread is starting to go from snow into spring and summer topics. The warm weather must be just around the corner. Can't wait.


Did 3 summer quotes this week already!
And resumes are coming in as well!


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;1239174 said:


> I really like the way the thread is starting to go from snow into spring and summer topics. The warm weather must be just around the corner. Can't wait.


Let the run off begin... And nightly spot applications. :realmad: :laughing:



Alpha Property;1239177 said:


> http://www2.dupont.com/Professional_Products/en_US/Products_and_Services/Imprelis/index.html
> 
> This pops up now when you log into lawnsite


That is a Herbicide and most likely not like Fiesta or any of that other crap. Some are still using Killex and add a products to get rid of that distinctive 24D smell. Love the smell of 24D in the morning.. Next to diesel of course.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1239219 said:


> . Some are still using Killex and add a products to get rid of that distinctive 24D smell. Love the smell of 24D in the morning.. Next to diesel of course.


:realmad:


----------



## Grassman09

I didn't say I was. I said some people. Who I do not know who they are.	:whistling:

No problems bringing it into Canada. Customs says its not there problem.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1239225 said:


> I didn't say I was. I said some people. Who I do not know who they are.	:whistling:
> 
> No problems bringing it into Canada. Customs says its not there problem.


I didn't either....who would do anything like that!
Top Gun is what some use for spot treatment but you need a licence to buy it I believe.
All going to be a mess at some point with what you can and can't do even with the eco materials.

Be a farmer and spray is the way to go!


----------



## snowplowchick

Full plow today for us. Glad that keeping my fingers crossed worked. Even the weatherman didn't predict enough snow to push. If you guys keep talking about spring, you are going to jinx yourselves.


----------



## musclecarboy

EC remains conservative... 2cm overnight. Temps rising tomorrow so it will be interesting to see what falls tomorrow/Monday.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm good with any season. Just keep in mind that when spring does come, those of you who do hardscaping should keep R.G. Peel Construction in the backs of your minds. Never know when you're gonna need a tricky excavation or high end stonework install. All my hourly equipment is now over its guaranteed hours so I'm content for it to keep snowing/freezing etc.....


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

DeVries;1239174 said:


> I really like the way the thread is starting to go from snow into spring and summer topics. The warm weather must be just around the corner. Can't wait.


Speaking of spring, this week signs advertising jobs with Springmasters have popped up EVERYWHERE in my area. They claim students can make $100-$500 a day.


----------



## Triple L

we got pretty much 8-10 cm in most area's I'd say... 

made for a full pull


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1239258 said:


> I'm good with any season. Just keep in mind that when spring does come, those of you who do hardscaping should keep R.G. Peel Construction in the backs of your minds. Never know when you're gonna need a tricky excavation or high end stonework install. All my hourly equipment is now over its guaranteed hours so I'm content for it to keep snowing/freezing etc.....


What size dump trucks you have? 21 tonne



Bigfoot Brent;1239269 said:


> Speaking of spring, this week signs advertising jobs with Springmasters have popped up EVERYWHERE in my area. They claim students can make $100-$500 a day.


Seen there adds in the bus shelters here this week. Here is one of there boo boo's.


----------



## musclecarboy

Bigfoot Brent;1239269 said:


> Speaking of spring, this week signs advertising jobs with Springmasters have popped up EVERYWHERE in my area. They claim students can make $100-$500 a day.


Hardly any know what they're doing and they hack up a lawn. I don't get why more of those kids don't do 3-4 sales on paper and 10 straight in their pocket. They get something like 36 or 42% of the sale.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1239302 said:


> Hardly any know what they're doing and they hack up a lawn. I don't get why more of those kids don't do 3-4 sales on paper and 10 straight in their pocket. They get something like 36 or 42% of the sale.


if the boss man drives around is not hard to tell which lawns have been done and which havent.... he can most likely do real simple math...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1239270 said:


> we got pretty much 8-10 cm in most area's I'd say...
> 
> made for a full pull


Same here, except I pushed it. Broke (wore out) a lift cylinder pin on my blizzard, dealer doesn't have one so I made some out of hardened bolts with lynch pins for now. Noticed it before it fell out all the way while shoveling....whew.. got lucky.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Grassman, I have no dumptrucks. IMO its cheaper to pay haulage companies than to keep up the truck, fuel it, pay driver etc. I have a few guys I use regularly for dumptrucks,


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1239319 said:


> if the boss man drives around is not hard to tell which lawns have been done and which havent.... he can most likely do real simple math...


I guess. With 6 guys in a truck I doubt they scan both sides of every street they walked on. Who knows, maybe they do. I just think it's a really crappy deal for the person pushing the aerator/driveway seal cart around in the heat. On the other hand, not many people think like a businessperson.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I love the 'make between $100-$500 a day' ads. For fun, call these ads, ask what the average pay for a worker is. They will tell you it depends on the worker $500 is possible. Ask what is the most common pay for a worker, they will again skirt the question. 

Next time I go for a bank loan I should fill out an application that way. My company earns between $100 and $5000 per day. lol


----------



## schrader

Grassman09;1239225 said:


> I didn't say I was. I said some people. Who I do not know who they are.	:whistling:
> 
> No problems bringing it into Canada. Customs says its not there problem.


Anyone with a licence can buy 24-D products in canada just can't apply them anywhere except a golf course.


----------



## goel

Cedar Grounds;1239064 said:


> goel;1239045 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called them and had a quote in 10 mins. Consider that it is weekend also
> 
> 
> 
> Lol - I emailed the day you posted, but have just been doing so many extra's and trying to day sleep and have a life - so I have not had a chance to call.
Click to expand...


----------



## Grassman09

schrader;1239349 said:


> Anyone with a licence can buy 24-D products in canada just can't apply them anywhere except a golf course.


Oh I didn't know that. So they will sell it to you and what you do with it is up to you? I thought some wont tell it at all to licensed applicators. That go for roundup as well?


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Golf courses , farmers, federal government and ontario hydro can apply pesticides. Lets not bother with that shxt anymore and not get so paranoid about weeds. Theres all kinds of alternatives. Its just to bad that the small business person got screwed by big government in cahoots with the big weedkilling companys like the Weedman. Only they have the patent on Fiesta and only they to my knowledge can use it. I called em for a customer. Oh no we just wouldnt spray just for weeds we have to do the fertilizing etc etc on the lawn as well cuz you know how delicate grass is. B.S>


----------



## Grassman09

Jacobsmovinsnow;1239433 said:


> Lets not bother with that shxt anymore and not get so paranoid about weeds.


Care to elaborate? That other stuff is junk the granular stuff that turns the plant into a fungus and devours itself.

When you fall and get a thorn in in your arse I'll tell you that or happen to walk into one when you are walking barefoot in the lawn. Thumbs Up


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Grassman09;1239441 said:


> Care to elaborate? That other stuff is junk the granular stuff that turns the plant into a fungus and devours itself.
> 
> When you fall and get a thorn in in your arse I'll tell you that or happen to walk into one when you are walking barefoot in the lawn. Thumbs Up


Sorry I dont copulate on the lawn.


----------



## musclecarboy

Grassman09;1239441 said:


> Care to elaborate? That other stuff is junk the granular stuff that turns the plant into a fungus and devours itself.
> 
> When you fall and get a thorn in in your arse I'll tell you that or happen to walk into one when you are walking barefoot in the lawn. Thumbs Up


Ha ha I think his point is to just accept weeds as normal. I'm with you, perfect green grass is what my lawn looks like, I hate weeds.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

R.G.PEEL;1239258 said:


> I'm good with any season. Just keep in mind that when spring does come, those of you who do hardscaping should keep R.G. Peel Construction in the backs of your minds. Never know when you're gonna need a tricky excavation or high end stonework install. All my hourly equipment is now over its guaranteed hours so I'm content for it to keep snowing/freezing etc.....


Every other post I read of yours you seem to be whoring yourself out. :laughing:

How is your summer looking this year anyways, we've had a few calls from regular contractors already.. Still early for us to really gauge how the season likely will be, but was just wondering.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

R.G.PEEL;1239326 said:


> Grassman, I have no dumptrucks. IMO its cheaper to pay haulage companies than to keep up the truck, fuel it, pay driver etc. I have a few guys I use regularly for dumptrucks,


With you on that one, be a roll-off before a dump.. but even then just not worth it. 70% of our work is not hauling matterial out anyways.


----------



## Jaynen

Hey Chad was that you that I saw on Moore street today?


----------



## ff1221

Full push this morning, PTO shaft went on the blower, U-joint got burned up and *****ed the yoke, quite a trick finding one of those on a Saturday morning, good thing Lucknow snowblowers are only 20 minutes away, to the tune of $460.

Road trip in the afternoon to pick up the new warm weather toy, just need the snow to go away now.

http://www.youtube.com/user/kincreative?feature=mhum#p/u/1/haienwFJbrA


----------



## Triple L

Jaynen;1239561 said:


> Hey Chad was that you that I saw on Moore street today?


Maby, most likely, there's only 3 rigs in KW with those red things on the back of them.... 2 of them are myn...


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Anyone close to me have a mini excavator? I'M planning on flattening out my back yard as the back of it is bowl shaped and is preventing me from some future plans i have for the back yard. I also dont like the price i got for renting 1 out in rockwood. I also have to figure out where i can get rid of the dirt!*_


----------



## CGM Inc.

Looks like that is it for the snow....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yep, and I don't think it is worth salting with the temps. A dusting will be ok for a few hours.


----------



## musclecarboy

We barely got a trace of snow. I'm going to go for a drive, maybe salt some sidewalks.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

I dont think the forecast is going to pan out here either. We are supposed to get 5 10 maybe 15 cm of wet snow. It aint tracking that way.


----------



## grandview

looks like I got your snow.Grabbing a cup and heading out now.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

TWN bumped our expected totals to 20cm.Thumbs Up. Looks like all the fleet will be out battling it, even two 40 year old Case 1070s with 11 foot blades showing all the modern stuff how to push snow 2WD only and not even a differential lock.  10 Tons of Heavy Metal.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Enough for a light salt here, and push the drifted drives from yesterday's wind.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

It was an early morning very light salt run..


----------



## Alpha Property

+4 and sunny here


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1239843 said:


> yep, and I don't think it is worth salting with the temps. A dusting will be ok for a few hours.


Same here, can't justify going out for that. sites are 95% bare.
Sun and mild temperatures will take care of things.
City was out doing a couple hills and roads that usually freeze over but thats it.
Haven't seen anyone out.


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1240031 said:


> Same here, can't justify going out for that. sites are 95% bare.
> Sun and mild temperatures will take care of things.
> City was out doing a couple hills and roads that usually freeze over but thats it.
> Haven't seen anyone out.


Town of Richmond hill did all the roads. We got the lightest dusting so I think that was a waste. It's +2 and overcast so unsalted areas are taking their time to clear


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Snow heavy at times till just before 10. Made it to church on time. Now waiting for the real snow to come in however it may all push north of us. I can take it either way.


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1240067 said:


> Town of Richmond hill did all the roads. We got the lightest dusting so I think that was a waste. It's +2 and overcast so unsalted areas are taking their time to clear


+6.6 on my thermometer, water everywhere, better stays warm!


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

I like those temps. Seems like the warm air is really pushing up


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1240094 said:


> +6.6 on my thermometer, water everywhere, better stays warm!


Agree. I wish we got a touch of sun, my places dried nicely yesterday. Today, not so much....:angry:


----------



## forbidden

Mother Nature and the weatherman can both piss off. I am done with above zero and it needs to snow for another 2 months at least. Stupid chinooks.... deck had 2 feet of snow on it the other day, all gone now. SNOW ALREADY.....


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Your gonna cool down Forbidden and the East is gonna get warmer.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Bruce'sEx;1239494 said:


> Every other post I read of yours you seem to be whoring yourself out. :laughing:
> 
> How is your summer looking this year anyways, we've had a few calls from regular contractors already.. Still early for us to really gauge how the season likely will be, but was just wondering.


I have a decent interlock re-lay lined up and quoted on a 1200 ton armour stone project. Still waiting to hear back. I think it'll still be awhile before we start getting booked up.

We're still a relatively new company so I never miss an opportunity to whoore us out. Gotta get some more clients. What type of machines/work do you get into?


----------



## musclecarboy

I like re-lay jobs, easy but time consuming. Im going to look at a 2500sq random flag relay as soon as the snow is melted. 

I think it's a tad early to look into new work, maybe a couple weeks. I'll see what I get before march 1 then begin marketing efforts.


----------



## PlatinumService

i think i have april and may booked so far and have the home show in april to hopefully book the rest of the year.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

This will be our first year of 2 crews, only thing booked so far is a couple sod jobs and a drainage issue. We have alot of quotes out there though, but who knows when we will get the go ahead for things.


----------



## musclecarboy

PlatinumService;1240346 said:


> i think i have april and may booked so far and have the home show in april to hopefully book the rest of the year.


Nice. What home show?


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1240355 said:


> Nice. What home show?


i am in the aurora home show this year. It will be my first year doing a home show. I have a good guy that can run a crew so i would like 2 crews this year but that might be a bit of a stretch. Im really pressing for alot of lift and re-lays, you make great points on it and your only expenses are labour and screenings. keeps the out flow of cash really low compared to these cemplete backyards that are big numbers but big expenses as well


----------



## CGM Inc.

We have maybe 4-5 weeks booked which is a nice start until things pick up. Once the sun is out and temp's get nicer and some sun quoting is going nuts for us. Not much of a point quoting now since you can't see what you are supposed to do. Hope a big job we quoted 2 years ago is finally coming around since the client got screwed by the pool company!


----------



## CGM Inc.

PlatinumService;1240373 said:


> i am in the aurora home show this year. It will be my first year doing a home show. I have a good guy that can run a crew so i would like 2 crews this year but that might be a bit of a stretch. Im really pressing for alot of lift and re-lays, you make great points on it and your only expenses are labour and screenings. keeps the out flow of cash really low compared to these cemplete backyards that are big numbers but big expenses as well


There are some people around here that do a relay for 2-3$ a sq. ft. :realmad: and installs for 5$ :realmad:
We don't even do a relay for 5$ never the less a new install.

Would be interested on the home show outcome!


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1240380 said:


> There are some people around here that do a relay for 2-3$ a sq. ft. :realmad: and installs for 5$ :realmad:
> We don't even do a relay for 5$ never the less a new install.
> 
> Would be interested on the home show outcome!


I did 2200 sq straight lay (client owns a construction company and put in the base in '08) for $5000 cash for labour only. Worked out well in the end. I agree with what you say above, too many people going in too skinny on price.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Relay is a lot of stone handling and cleaning, people don't realize that. New stone is almost cheaper and better looking at the end.


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1240389 said:


> Relay is a lot of stone handling and cleaning, people don't realize that. New stone is almost cheaper and better looking at the end.


And base installed in the 80's or 90's usually sucks. Now that I think about it, lots of base from the 2000's sucks LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I agree, we have looked at some things that people think you can relay, and you can lift a stone up, show them that it is disintegrating, and they still think that you are trying to make them spend more money.

We were out bid by a company that did some relay's at one of our condos. They ended up losing their shirts and brought in a saw to cut off the concrete like dirt that surrounded each stone. They scraped them for 2 days before they brought in the cut off saw. I had never seen one used like that, and it sort of worked. The problem was that the spacing was never the same and it doesn't look right still.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Same here! We usually do 10-20 driveways a year in one of our Condo's. Manager keeps telling us we work to cheap (don't hear that to often!). We never increased the price but didn't get the work last summer...asked her why...she said they want to spread out work to other contractors and he was a little cheaper WTF! But you can tell which drives we did and which are his. They are all contained with a 6X6 PTL border, we always use new lumber and he used partially the old wood! WTF. They are all improperly graded with a hump in the middle and some other small things you notice. But hey he got the job....

Just hurts seeing another contractor in your complex!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The funny thing is that at $2-$3 /sq the only thing these clowns are doing is lifting up the stones, raking the surface and relaying. If there was a problem with the base the first time, it is no better after being raked out. The base must be removed and properly constructed If they want to use the same stones they can save the $3.00/sq for the bricks. The bricks in front of my building have already heaved. It is less than one year old. At the Unilock meeting two weeks ago it was amazing how many 'authorized contractors' didn't know the difference between types of aggregate (3/4 crush vs Gran A etc...) and think that if you compact 3 or 4 inches enough times it will be strong. 

I love that people still use PTL as an in-ground material knowing that it will decompose. There are so many permanent materials that can be used in their place.


----------



## CGM Inc.

You hear funny things at Unilock seminars! One Guy said they never go over the paver's with a Temper once they installed them 
Certified installer......

Unilock also says you shouldn't use Limestone Screenings!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I don't think they think it will last, I just think they think it is cheap to replace. It is isn't for structure, it sort of works.

We do alot of 6x6 timber walls around gardens, and they seem to last long enough. Can't beat the price of material!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Only natural?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

They are correct. Limestone screenings are soluable in water. If there is a hose bib that runs often or something of the sort you will wind up with erosion. Concrete sand is a better choice. It is also cheaper, finer for grading, and has a great load bearing capacity. Limestone screenings are also unregulated. Sometimes its mostly powder, sometimes mostly chips, almost like hpb.

No tamper huh? I'd love to see that guys work. Any idea who it is?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

For sure Jon there are customer's that want it and you gotta give it if they insist. There are so many concrete/stone/reinforced earth options that are not much different in price and don't rot. I like to use 3x5 guillotine limestone pieces for making gardens. Far stronger and not that expensive also looks fantastic. I'll try to find some pics of one that we did in tottenham. Turned out great but only cost a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## musclecarboy

Limestone screenings are for the "hurry up, get it done" and the "it's not in the budget" contractors. Like grant says, there are better methods now. So many contractors take the quick way out so it's tough to prove your methods are superior, but some clients will listen.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Cedar Grounds;1240418 said:


> You hear funny things at Unilock seminars! One Guy said they never go over the paver's with a Temper once they installed them
> Certified installer......
> 
> Unilock also says you shouldn't use Limestone Screenings!


I call bs on no limestone screenings. Sand as a leveling course sucks. Unilock Barrie sells granite screenings...which the guys really love and no longer want to use limestone screenings. No where to be found in the city...we'll be stockpiling loads in our yard for our own use this summer.

Summer is looking great so far for us. Got two big ones booked and a bunch of small ones. Beauty is they are all referrals. Got a few quote and design requests today too...a little bit of sun and ring ring.

Looking forward to a bit of a break this week.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I still don't understand the benefit of screenings? Concrete sand is actually easier to work with as well as cheaper and better performing. How do screenings help to hurry? or fit the budget? When you lay down rails and screed out sand, the finish is perfect right away, now its time to lay stone. BOOM


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1240446 said:


> Limestone screenings are for the "hurry up, get it done" and the "it's not in the budget" contractors. Like grant says, there are better methods now. So many contractors take the quick way out so it's tough to prove your methods are superior, but some clients will listen.


Every single patio I've ever done is with stone dust (limestone screenings) I prefer it over sand and IMO its better... In the past 7 years not a single one of my jobs have moved a hair. I see most of them everyweek and there aint any BS in that statement... Different strokes for different folks I guess...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Its all a matter of preference I guess. I find the sand is more prone to wash through the base granualar...maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Triple L

JohnnyRoyale;1240458 said:


> I call bs on no limestone screenings. Sand as a leveling course sucks.:


We must have learnt from the best! 

I couldn't agree more!


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1240460 said:


> Every single patio I've ever done is with stone dust (limestone screenings) I prefer it over sand and IMO its better... In the past 7 years not a single one of my jobs have moved a hair. I see most of them everyweek and there aint any BS in that statement... Different strokes for different folks I guess...


I have used it as a leveling layer before but it's the ghetto guys that use a few inches of screenings on dirt for a patio in a new subdivision.. If you put a good granular base then screenings or sand, I agree that they're similar.

John, what benefits have you noticed with the granite screenings. Just thinking about it, I assume they're more angular?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JohnnyRoyale;1240458 said:


> I call bs on no limestone screenings. Sand as a leveling course sucks. Unilock Barrie sells granite screenings...which the guys really love and no longer want to use limestone screenings. No where to be found in the city...we'll be stockpiling loads in our yard for our own use this summer.
> 
> Summer is looking great so far for us. Got two big ones booked and a bunch of small ones. Beauty is they are all referrals. Got a few quote and design requests today too...a little bit of sun and ring ring.
> 
> Looking forward to a bit of a break this week.


Never worked with granite screenings. What's the cost? Granite is not nearly as soluable in water as limestone so it would be a better product but what are its advantages over sand? Do you have any additional info you could send on it? I'm always looking for a way to make a stronger install.

In many applications your BS call may be legit and limestone screenings may work. I will use as an example a job we corrected at the Stronach farm in Aurora. The areas where the horses walk are all done with rubber interlocking. This was done by another contractor who used limestone screenings under them. The washbays and one of the paths that an eavestrough flowed onto were constantly shifting, heaving, sinking. The contractor releveled 3 times while we were working on the racetrack. Finally we removed the screenings completely and re- laid. Hasn't moved since and gets crossed by heavy trucks on a daily basis for the last 4 years.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Cedar Grounds;1240418 said:


> You hear funny things at Unilock seminars! One Guy said they never go over the paver's with a Temper once they installed them
> Certified installer......
> 
> Unilock also says you shouldn't use Limestone Screenings!


The guys have found the granite screenings easier to handle. Doesnt absorb as much water and it doesnt clump like limestone screenings. It cost us a little more than limestone screenings. Almost has an HPB effect with water. Its like washed screenings kind of.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JohnnyRoyale;1240479 said:


> The guys have found the granite screenings easier to handle. Doesnt absorb as much water and it doesnt clump like limestone screenings. It cost us a little more than limestone screenings. Almost has an HPB effect with water. Its like washed screenings kind of.


How much are you looking at? What would a full load cost? Is it heavy because it's granite? or is it like HPB in that there is a lot of airspace so you get more volume/ton? If it has less fines in it does it still compress? Hope I'm not being annoying with the 1000 questions. but you've peaked my interest.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

It is heavier than limestone. We've only bought it retail from Unilock in barrie and I know it was more than limestone screenings from ConStrada or Lafarge...how much more I couldnt tell you. Its less messy than limestone (esp wet), and it packs beautifully. I'll be spec-ing it on all my brick jobs from here on in. I asked a friend of mine who owns a supply yard in brampton and he never heard of it either. Must be a north thing...I dont know. Its nowhere to be found in the gta.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

0.5 C Thumbs Up and raining :realmad: All concrete surfaces are freezing up............... get out the salt shaker , what happened to my 15 cm of heavy wet snow


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Thanks for the info, Gives me something to think about. 

I could be wrong because I've never used the product but it should be available from any aggregate supplier from orillia or north. Perhaps stewarts construction. Anyone who crushes granite should by default wind up having granite screenings.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1240429 said:


> They are correct. Limestone screenings are soluable in water. If there is a hose bib that runs often or something of the sort you will wind up with erosion. Concrete sand is a better choice. It is also cheaper, finer for grading, and has a great load bearing capacity. Limestone screenings are also unregulated. Sometimes its mostly powder, sometimes mostly chips, almost like hpb.
> 
> No tamper huh? I'd love to see that guys work. Any idea who it is?


No, was at a seminar at our supplier.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1240458 said:


> I call bs on no limestone screenings. Sand as a leveling course sucks. Unilock Barrie sells granite screenings...which the guys really love and no longer want to use limestone screenings. No where to be found in the city...we'll be stockpiling loads in our yard for our own use this summer.
> 
> Summer is looking great so far for us. Got two big ones booked and a bunch of small ones. Beauty is they are all referrals. Got a few quote and design requests today too...a little bit of sun and ring ring.
> 
> Looking forward to a bit of a break this week.


I think it is Granite Screenings they suggest now because there is a specification for it. Limestone can be anything and is not controled which is the concern they have.
Around here no one carries the Granite and I won't drive an hour to get it.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I'll deliver it too you!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Cedar, were you at the one at the hotel in toronto two weeks ago?


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1240563 said:


> Cedar, were you at the one at the hotel in toronto two weeks ago?


No but I got invited to go to. You Know Rob from Unilock?
With all the snow and stuff going on it was the last thing on my mind to go to.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I've met him, don't know him well though. Whenever we do Unilock its with my buddy Pete from Greystone Landscaping I know Rob is his guy.


----------



## CGM Inc.

We do 90% Unilock but at the end its all the same. Oaks I can't stand! Just ugly!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Looks like we get some wind tonight!

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne...play=ec&warningtype=aw?ref=activeweather_city


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I prefer the Unilock, their finishes are flawless. I'm also with you on the oakes being garbage. We did a beautiful house in markham this summer with really nice natural stone and about 2500 sq ft of interlock. She was one of those customers who could 'get a better deal on the stones than me' What showed up were the oakes ridgefield. Turned out ok but nothing like the potential we had given the site's beautiful layout and all the elevation changes leading to it. 

If TWN is right, tomorrow night is going to be a skating rink everywhere


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1240644 said:


> I
> If TWN is right, tomorrow night is going to be a skating rink everywhere


Load of salt is coming tomorrow! Might as well put it to use!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I've been sent out to salt the last two nights and we've got nothing but extremely light dustings. My lots are bare and have so much salt on them that they look like gravel lots! oh well, at least it's been easy spreading. The pattern I'm throwing on dry pavement is about 4 truck lanes wide. I just do a lap of the building and the whole lot is covered. You'll likely use up a lot of that load tomorrow!


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*R.G. check your inbox! I replyed to you.*_


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*So how many others think winter is done for? *_


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1240644 said:


> I prefer the Unilock, their finishes are flawless. I'm also with you on the oakes being garbage. We did a beautiful house in markham this summer with really nice natural stone and about 2500 sq ft of interlock. She was one of those customers who could 'get a better deal on the stones than me' What showed up were the oakes ridgefield. Turned out ok but nothing like the potential we had given the site's beautiful layout and all the elevation changes leading to it.
> 
> If TWN is right, tomorrow night is going to be a skating rink everywhere


Skating rink? They say it's going to be warm and sunny in the afternoon. Doesn't take much to dry everything up. That's what I hope for anyways.


----------



## cet

xll_VIPER_llx;1240727 said:


> _*So how many others think winter is done for? *_


Not a hope. It would sure make me happy if it was but this is a little to early.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

cet;1240757 said:


> Not a hope. It would sure make me happy if it was but this is a little to early.


*Ya thats what im thinking too, but im also thinking how quick and how hot it got last year too, could this be a repeat? I am sure as hell hoping its not over either cause i still want to be pushing well into march, I know looking at the temps they are predicting right now can change but it sure as hell looks like a warming up for good trend.*


----------



## CGM Inc.

xll_VIPER_llx;1240727 said:


> _*So how many others think winter is done for? *_


No way Ray!
5-8 more salt runs and then I don't care!


----------



## PlatinumService

ok wow i missed alot......

Lift and relays for 2 or 3 dollars a foot haha im way higher than that more than double. and my new stuff is way more than that i do 12-15 inches of base on wallkways and 30 inches of base minimum in my driveways. i have full 2 to 3 years warranty's and i have never once had to fix anything i have done( knock on wood) i use 3/4 crusher run base with 1 and quarter inches of limestone screenings. i do tamp afterwards with polymeric sand to fill teh joints. sand is aweful to use it moves all over the place and just sucks period. i try and use just permacon product... way nicer styles to choose from in wall and paver. celtik wall with mega trafalger paver is beautiful. and yes i hope the show goes well i am going in with the local pool company to incorporate a couple hot tubs and maybe an above ground pool. i hope i hit on everyhting i read that i wanted to respond to. im excited for a few days of not laying down to salt LOL cheers everyone


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;1240767 said:


> No way Ray!
> 5-8 more salt runs and then I don't care!


8 salt runs should be easy. I just hope there aren't 8 more plows.


----------



## CGM Inc.

PlatinumService;1240784 said:


> mega trafalger paver is beautiful.


:whistling::laughing: can't stand it!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am sure it will be, this week is just messing with us.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1240796 said:


> 8 salt runs should be easy. I just hope there aren't 8 more plows.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: some time off plowing is much appreciated to get the new machine going! This weekend scared me a little.


----------



## PlatinumService

Cedar Grounds;1240801 said:


> :whistling::laughing: can't stand it!


to each their own i guess... its the most popular stone picked in the estate stuff i do.


----------



## Triple L

xll_VIPER_llx;1240727 said:


> _*So how many others think winter is done for? *_


It always warms up a bit if Feb.... This is not a new trend or is it???

Ol' johnny's going in for an injector pump tomarrow so I hope it stays warm all week

Broke "the snowplow" #2 shovell this week, this one was the handle...Geez not my week for shovells... My sidewalk guy broke it, I highly doubt there warranty on handles LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Your shovel guy needs to lay off the 'roids. 

Last warm weather post about interlocking, I would love to set up a meet with all of those on here who do landscape construction. There is a new paver product out that I am working with the manufacturer to bring to Canada. If anyone is interested let me know and we'll work out a date that works for everyone as well as a place, my office is at keele and 7 if that works, or I can go wherever is convenient. I'll feed us so at the very worst its a free lunch. The product is interesting and I think you will all like it. If we can incorporate it into some of our projects there is good potential to all make some money off of it.

Post when and where works best.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Just a small skiff of snow here, of course the Weather Channel is singing the same old tune. You would think that of all the support staff there would be someone there that would analyze the weather situation every 15 minutes, instead of every 4 to 8 hours and give storm updates. They are pretty pathetic for a outfit that boasts they are Canadas no 1 weather station and most watched. Probably most watched cuz every one is lookin to see if they changed their forecast....................................................................................................................................................................................................................Now that all the interlockers are safely tucked in their beds ::down in the tropics lets get back to some snow squawk.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Well I think shes about wrapped up. Thumbs Up Just lucky if ya have a centimetre of snow down. Spent my time on snow patrol just plowing "car paddies" off the lots and salting or sanding. Maybe a "spoke of snow" coming through. But I think its time to get some ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## snowplowchick

By the looks of things, you will have all week to replace your shovels Triple L. 

We had a full plow both days this weekend, which was great.

I had to plow and then stop to salt in sections yesterday, before the sun melted the snow on the lots!


----------



## Neige

Just got in from clearing 10cm. Its raining now, and the temps are droping to -17 tonight. They say Thursday temps going up to +9


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Yes Im leaving my old machines outside as it doesnt look good for plowing this week. Im getting used to lean Febs and Marches.


----------



## Grassman09

Neige;1241101 said:


> Just got in from clearing 10cm. Its raining now, and the temps are droping to -17 tonight. They say Thursday temps going up to +9


Saw that on the radar. Better you then us. Weird how warm its going to get. Looks to be going up and down like a toilet seat for the next lil wile.


----------



## Grassman09

Jacobsmovinsnow;1240995 said:


> Well I think shes about wrapped up. Thumbs Up Just lucky if ya have a centimetre of snow down. Spent my time on snow patrol just plowing "car paddies" off the lots and salting or sanding. Maybe a "spoke of snow" coming through. But I think its time to get some ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ





Jacobsmovinsnow;1241131 said:


> Yes Im leaving my old machines outside as it doesnt look good for plowing this week. Im getting used to lean Febs and Marches.


That was a short nap.


----------



## PlatinumService

Flash freeze warning in affect has anyone been out "anti iceing"?


----------



## goel

PlatinumService;1241279 said:


> Flash freeze warning in affect has anyone been out "anti iceing"?


I was called out at 7 this morning. Pointless, just water but what can you do when a customer requests.


----------



## JD Dave

PlatinumService;1241279 said:


> Flash freeze warning in affect has anyone been out "anti iceing"?


It's still 4 degrees down here, we'll have to keep an eye on the weather and see how fast she falls. I wouldn't mind a few more plows but these daytime snow storms can stop.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Looks like we will have a bit more rain, then a 3 hour drop. Hopefully some wind takes care of things!


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1241300 said:


> Looks like we will have a bit more rain, then a 3 hour drop. Hopefully some wind takes care of things!


My sidewalks are all good but the roadways have no salt. Hopefully we get lucky with wind


----------



## wilkie

Jacobsmovinsnow;1239433 said:


> Golf courses , farmers, federal government and ontario hydro can apply pesticides. Lets not bother with that shxt anymore and not get so paranoid about weeds. Theres all kinds of alternatives. Its just to bad that the small business person got screwed by big government in cahoots with the big weedkilling companys like the Weedman. Only they have the patent on Fiesta and only they to my knowledge can use it. I called em for a customer. Oh no we just wouldnt spray just for weeds we have to do the fertilizing etc etc on the lawn as well cuz you know how delicate grass is. B.S>


Anyone with an operators licence can buy Fiesta. It comes in from Germany and there are only 2 suppliers you can get it from or least as of last year there was. Weedman is getting it from one of those suppliers. Supply was limited last year so you had to pre order it. Not sure about this year yet I haven't asked. The reason it does not work is because it is not being applied correctly. it will work if it is applied correctly.It does not do well at killing older weeds though works best on new weeds. Unlike Killex it is not forgiving you have to do everything properly.


----------



## PlatinumService

its almost zero degrees here and a little snow flurry no accumulation though. wind is blowing really hard.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

wilkie;1241325 said:


> Anyone with an operators licence can buy Fiesta. It comes in from Germany and there are only 2 suppliers you can get it from or least as of last year there was. Weedman is getting it from one of those suppliers. Supply was limited last year so you had to pre order it. Not sure about this year yet I haven't asked. The reason it does not work is because it is not being applied correctly. it will work if it is applied correctly.It does not do well at killing older weeds though works best on new weeds. Unlike Killex it is not forgiving you have to do everything properly.


If you do have more infor on it I would appreciate it. Thanks for setting the record straight.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Grassman09;1241184 said:


> That was a short nap.


I had a nightmare that I was under my 96 4x4 removing a driveshaft of the front in order to replace U Joints that sounded like sparrows a low low speeds. Then I woke up and realized it was true. Not looking forward to the salt/snow melting on me. But then again I got all week to do it. No Snow


----------



## Triple L

i sent a truck out anti icing an hour ago.....


----------



## CGM Inc.

We are checking walkways already, also to verify roads, some places will need salt for sure.


----------



## cet

The wind is working well. We will have salting for sure but I bet there won't be much.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Triple L;1241392 said:


> i sent a truck out anti icing an hour ago.....


_*
i just got back from salting as well , its windy as hell and getting colder, i have been getting these flash freeze warnings non stop now!

Flash Freeze Warning for:
Guelph - Erin - Southern Wellington County
ISSUED BY ENVIRONMENT CANADA AT 10:29 AM EST Monday 14 February 2011
Summary
..Flash freeze today.. A cold front moving from west to east will cause temperatures to drop from above freezing to well below freezing following its passage. Temperatures are forecast to fall below zero in areas from Lake Huron to Georgian Bay and Algonquin this morning, in areas from Peterborough to Renfrew early this afternoon, in the area Ottawa area around 3 PM and in the Cornwall area late this afternoon. Temperatures will reach minus 10 near Georgian Bay by late afternoon or early evening and by mid to late evening elsewhere. *_


----------



## schrader

Would have been a quick salting here as well, but it snowed for two hours. Layed down a good salt, back out in the morning with a little bit of sand for the puddles that are the size of a small lakes. The rest of the week looks nice.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*They are now saying -21 with the windchill here in the kitchener- waterloo region tonight, winds are now gusting to 69 khm right now.*_


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

dont forget about wife tonight guys. no snow in the forcast so you wont get out of this one.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

We got the wind you guys were talking about around 2 p.m. Had to be careful the big swing doors didnt get ripped off of the greenhouse garage when opened. Gonna check the lots/walks to see what kinda mess we got to cleanup from the powder snow.


----------



## TLG99

Flash freeze my azz,..lol!

5am this morning everything is wet and rain continues on/off all morning. Flash freeze warning issued at 11:20am.....temp. dropping to -6 by this afternoon. Tried to be pro-active on this one and called the guys in for 1pm to get the salt down so we could have this evening off, being Valentines Day for the guys with wives/girlfriends.

Still +2 when we head out but keep assuming the big temp. drop will happen right away. Make the rounds, only to find that the wind has dried things completely, leaving only puddles and very little run-off from piles.

Decide to pack it in for now....heading out later (with fewer guys) to address any issues when it actually gets below zero,....still +1 as of 4pm.


----------



## Ant118

Its windy as hell here in Aurora. Buttonville is saying in there TAF (Terminal Area Forcast) anywhere from 20kts Gusting 30-35kts. Light shower Snow soon too, so just a light dusting.

Will keep my eye on the aviation weather. Good to be a pilot I guess lol


----------



## PlatinumService

Did a salt.... wind was working great on most areas but moving the water and thinning it out to freeze as well. should be good for the night.. maybe the wife will treat me to dinner for my proactive thinking to spend the night with her?


----------



## Alpha Property

Anyone planning on going to the Heavy Equipment Show? tomaro's the last day to pre register to save $10 at the door


----------



## Triple L

Alpha Property;1241737 said:


> Anyone planning on going to the Heavy Equipment Show? tomaro's the last day to pre register to save $10 at the door


I got me a couple tickets...


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1241545 said:


> The wind is working well. We will have salting for sure but I bet there won't be much.


We went out at 2 to check walks and sites, did roads at 5, wasn't much but enough to go.
Put down 1/4 application.


----------



## CGM Inc.

+10cm for Monday.....


----------



## DeVries

Cedar Grounds;1241934 said:


> +10cm for Monday.....


I'm sure the forcast will change a few times before then. Hopfully they mean 10mm of rainThumbs Up


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1241942 said:


> I'm sure the forcast will change a few times before then. Hopfully they mean 10mm of rainThumbs Up


I find it interesting how they can predict a week from now but not tomorrow....


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1241977 said:


> I find it interesting how they can predict a week from now but not tomorrow....


They can't predict crap. They can write something, doesn't mean they know anything. I totally disregard anything more than 72h away.


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;1241929 said:


> We went out at 2 to check walks and sites, did roads at 5, wasn't much but enough to go.
> Put down 1/4 application.


There was ice on the top of my BBQ. I went to the airport to pick my wife up and when I got back 2 hours later the ice was gone. It was -4 when I left.

All the roads and lots around here are bone dry except for the run off and puddles.


----------



## orenlasko

Monday now 20cm. Next weds s 10 cm.... Yup.


----------



## Ant118

orenlasko;1242087 said:


> Monday now 20cm. Next weds s 10 cm.... Yup.


Where!? I dont remember seeing that at all lol.


----------



## Ant118

Wait nevermind. Just saw that on TWN. 10+cm??? WTF. Flurries right


----------



## goel

Awesome. Welcome back winter. The week off was very restful, sock it to us again for 6 more weeks.

Thank you

Lol


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Their crack dealer was away, he will be back soon and they will calm down! hahaha


----------



## ff1221

Alpha Property;1241737 said:


> Anyone planning on going to the Heavy Equipment Show? tomaro's the last day to pre register to save $10 at the door


Headin down if the weather holds,buddy of mine puts a truck in, gets us free passes. If anyone is looking at dumptrucks go see him, he has a pretty cool slinger system that goes on the dump bodies he deals, check it out.
http://www.cottrill.ca/itemsforsale_detail.php?ID=07mk382 text and pics

They have 10+ for us on Monday too, I hope March comes roaring in with a big storm, then the temps rocket up and get us back to work by April 1.

Anyone going to the Unilock Authorized Installer seminar in Waterloo in March?


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1242283 said:


> Their crack dealer was away, he will be back soon and they will calm down! hahaha


Funny how WC is showing sunny with 1 cloud for monday and WN is calling for 20cm for us LOL


----------



## cet

Triple L;1242333 said:


> Funny how WC is showing sunny with 1 cloud for monday and WN is calling for 20cm for us LOL


That's because the 20cm is coming overnight and EC only shows daytime weather.

Way to early for them to guess amounts.


----------



## Alpha Property

10+cm for monday but 40% chance of it


----------



## Alpha Property

as long as it doesn't snow for daytona sunday this year I'll be happy


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

5 day forecasts are great just to tell ya whats coming down the pipe. However nothing beats using radar. This year I discovered Accuweather, thanks to somebody on this thread and find that it is more accurate then environment Canada in the fact that it will overenhance moisture however most often it will result in precip. Environment Canada sometimes wont show it untill its about 80 K away.


----------



## musclecarboy

Jacobsmovinsnow;1242369 said:


> 5 day forecasts are great just to tell ya whats coming down the pipe. However nothing beats using radar. This year I discovered Accuweather, thanks to somebody on this thread and find that it is more accurate then environment Canada in the fact that it will overenhance moisture however most often it will result in precip. Environment Canada sometimes wont show it untill its about 80 K away.


Accu are always heavy hitters with their predictions. Ultimately the result is the same regardless of the forecast so what can you do.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1242362 said:


> Way to early for them to guess amounts.


yeah its only 30 percent chance. i dont even let it phase me anymore i go by the 24-48 hr predictions and even those are wrong 89% of the time. they cal for 5-10 last weekend i got maybe trace. the weekend before call for 1 cm get 15cm. and its not a saturday so im doubtful we will get anything LOL


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

musclecarboy;1242377 said:


> Accu are always heavy hitters with their predictions. Ultimately the result is the same regardless of the forecast so what can you do.


The forecast I hear from my local channel , gets me to get on the site and watch the radar. I really do not have any faith in their forecast. Predicated snow accumulations get me motivated to plug the block heaters on the extra equipment if they are 15 or more cm. Look at the last prediction around here 15 of wet snow, never happened. And I cant understand why they TWN cant change their forecast along with the radar results. The last snowfall it clearly showed the warm air was pushing up to the direction of Timmins.,and it wasnt gonna happen.


----------



## snowplowchick

Accuweather is calling for around 25 cm on Monday night I see. With sleet and freezing rain mixed in. 

I guess people who have run out of room in their lots(and don't use a loader) will be happy with the melting this week to make room for a big snowfall.

I guess there goes any tentative plans for the holiday(Family Day) for next week


----------



## wilkie

Jacobsmovinsnow;1241342 said:


> If you do have more infor on it I would appreciate it. Thanks for setting the record straight.


What info would you like? Best results require it to be applied during cool season (spring fall) not summer don't remember the max tep. I didn't use it last year because I know there was some problems with it not that it didn't work but more how to use it. I think it requires 2 apps back to back 30 days apart making it a real expensive sell can't count on only 1 app working. I'll see if I can dig up a link to more details or find the paper info on it that I have.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Alpha Property;1242367 said:


> as long as it doesn't snow for daytona sunday this year I'll be happy


Damn straight! I can't wait for the DAYTONA 500! Earnhardt for the WIN!


----------



## PlatinumService

E Maintenance;1242667 said:


> Damn straight! I can't wait for the DAYTONA 500! Earnhardt for the WIN!


its weird hearing (when i read in my head) Earnhardt, im so used to hearing Dale Jr or just Jr. when i hear Earnhardt it reminds me of dale sr. it would be nice if he won on the 10th anniversary of his fathers passing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

*Trading Efficiency for Maintenance*

So I remember telling you guys I replaced the lift cylinder pin on my Blizzard. At the time I noticed a small hairline crack that required welding, (I'd get to it on a sunny day) Got the plow up on the hoist and boy am I I lucky....there were 4 welds that were compromised basically the whole structure of the the A frame. And I can't believe that lift cylinder is still working without a leak


----------



## grandview

That calendar girl has to much clothes on. Time for a new one.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

There is lots of room to hide from the wife in that shop. Nice setup.


----------



## Mr.Markus

grandview;1242746 said:


> That calendar girl has to much clothes on. Time for a new one.


I agree it's 2008 in the shop.lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Think I should see if they want to buy me out...


----------



## PlatinumService

Mr.Markus;1242761 said:


> I agree it's 2008 in the shop.lol


to remind you of a much simpler time?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Markus, respond to that. Ask them for a projection of earnings if you are to go with them. You are in a relatively low population area and already have a lot of the business there. I bet they will promise you a ridiculous figure.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Remember...Its whats left in your account at the end of the month that matters.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I would love to hear their numbers! They are getting really aggressive these days.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1242825 said:


> Remember...Its whats left in your account at the end of the month that matters.


I have said it once and I'll say it again... I bet there are $500,000/yr companies that have more left over than $$2,000,000/yr companies. John is totally accurate, it's not what you take in, it's what's left.


----------



## Bonzai

The Grounds Guys

Are they Sunshine Landscape under a different name, just curious.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1242773 said:


> Think I should see if they want to buy me out...


I got one in the mail too.....didn't even look at it...file 22 it went!


----------



## PlatinumService

Bonzai;1242927 said:


> The Grounds Guys
> 
> Are they Sunshine Landscape under a different name, just curious.


yeah they are


----------



## Bonzai

Answered my own question, checked out the website, new name same nonsense. According to the website they have shiny new trucks I may be interested now.


----------



## musclecarboy

Bonzai;1242940 said:


> Answered my own question, checked out the website, new name same nonsense. According to the website they have shiny new trucks I may be interested now.


Sign up now and you get more overhead


----------



## DeVries

Are/will they be competition for Clintar?

I got one in the mail today too, makes me wonder who is distributing our names and addresses. Don't see either in our parts hopfully it stays that way for a while. The gardener has been trying but not sure how sucsessfull they've been.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Give me $200 000, 10% royalty, 10% for my central call dispatch center and I'll give you a shiny new truck, trailer, lawnmower, marketing strategy, business cards, t shirts, fliers and you can buy a territory of R.G. Peel Construction Ltd.


----------



## Bonzai

The most irritating thing about the franchise way is that anyone can put their money down and get all this fancy marketing material of work they have never done and sell it like they are the best thing out there. Had it done to us, luckily most of our clients didn`t buy any of it. One did and they are having a fun winter, we do the site next door, I guess next day service is now ok.:salute:


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1242967 said:


> , makes me wonder who is distributing our names and addresses. .


Yellow Pages? I have 2 listings in there under different names but same columns. In alphabeticale order with 2 different numbers. Awesome to filter marketing calls. Line 1 goes with name xyz.....2 seconds later line 2 goes with the same name calling.


----------



## grandview

Cedar Grounds;1243056 said:


> Yellow Pages? I have 2 listings in there under different names but same columns. In alphabeticale order with 2 different numbers. Awesome to filter marketing calls. Line 1 goes with name xyz.....2 seconds later line 2 goes with the same name calling.


Which line does the gf call?


----------



## ff1221

Lucky thing for us fellas up here is medicine shows like Sunshine and Clintar don't come knockin because we aren't close enough to the population, but it goes to show that marketing really works. I worked for a guy when I first moved back home in 98 that advertised like crazy, was on every local radio station every 15 minutes, multiple ads in the paper, got a stint on the Geurilla Gardener, and an article in a gardening magazine, but didn't know ****e about landscaping, but everyone knew his name, today he is still in business, but without all the advertising and nobody knows who he is.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the local sunshine guy had a broken computer the other day..
I was way to busy to get if fixed for him asap like he needed cause he runs a business... :laughing:
and I couldnt even sell him a new one cause I was all sold out and he would need something really powerfull for his "business"  I told him to check out staples..

I was really tempted to take a look and "not resposible for lost or accidently deleted data"  

They have a personal truck that tows a trailer around with an atv and it was parked on one of our sites roadways one storm so it got a nice berm around it (courtesy of the a#$plow) while we did the back lot it wasnt there the next storm


----------



## Mr.Markus

I can pretty much guarantee these were mailed to everyone in the lanscape/maintenance section of our phone book. (I know a lot of guysin this area.) When you think like a franchise starter why not capitalize on someone elses market by bringing them in...you get a portion of there sales existing and future. JMO I'm really not interested in the pay cut.


----------



## Alpha Property

k guys, I got a tax question.

So I use the goverments current source deductions calculator all year to do the pay stubs for my guys. Some times it would deduct Income tax, and some times it wouldn't. I'm going to assume that theres a number for money earned bi weekly that if its under theres no tax and if theres over there is income tax. 
Anyone know what that number would be? and the percent that is deducted in say the the lowest bracket?
( my guys are part time as needed as I'm still fairly small, The biggest check I cut was $532 for 2 weeks so $588 - $22.86 in Income tax, $22.44 in CPP, $10.17 in EI, employee left with $532.53)


----------



## musclecarboy

Alpha Property;1243311 said:


> k guys, I got a tax question.
> 
> So I use the goverments current source deductions calculator all year to do the pay stubs for my guys. Some times it would deduct Income tax, and some times it wouldn't. I'm going to assume that theres a number for money earned bi weekly that if its under theres no tax and if theres over there is income tax.
> Anyone know what that number would be? and the percent that is deducted in say the the lowest bracket?
> ( my guys are part time as needed as I'm still fairly small, The biggest check I cut was $532 for 2 weeks so $588 - $22.86 in Income tax, $22.44 in CPP, $10.17 in EI, employee left with $532.53)


 10,300/yr or so is tax free.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

So Global says they are watching something for Monday, and CTV says monday will be sunny and flurries on Tuesday... let's hope WN is out to lunch!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

This totally doesn't answer your question but get a book keeper/accountant. A good one can save you more than they cost. They know all the credits/technicalities/loopholes etc.... and because they do everything precisely how revenue canada wants it you are less likely to get audited and if you do it doesn't matter because everything is done right. We tell ours what we bought/spent/owe employees etc... and they figure out what the gov gets and what not. Its even easier with things bought on Visa because visa's statement has it itemized with little symbols denoting what expenses get filed under (fuel, food, etc...) Very easy, surprisingly inexpensive.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Looking at WN's Monday forecast to plan our snow business is like reading tabloid newspapers to manage your stock portfolio. I'm not sure why they post beyond 48 hrs in advance.


----------



## DeVries

Pristine PM ltd;1243348 said:


> So Global says they are watching something for Monday, and CTV says monday will be sunny and flurries on Tuesday... let's hope WN is out to lunch!


We have forcasted 3 degrees and 10cm's. If it's going to stick it's going to be wet and heavy.


----------



## schrader

Woke up this morning to the sound of ice pellets hitting the bedroom window. Both EC and WN called for no precip overnight, Monday is still aways off yet, just wait and see.


----------



## Elite_Maint

had ice pellets in Vaughan also.. didn't last long though.. maybe 5mins..


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Markham is white on pathways and areas without much salt. Looks like it should be done soon.


----------



## cet

We salted the 3 retirement homes. It went white pretty fast.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Milton was white, not much in Mississauga.


----------



## schrader

Hey I need to find a dump insert for my 350, only going to use it in the summer for grass and mulch jobs nothing to heavy. Anyone have any recommendations on which brand and where to buy?
Thanks


----------



## Alpha Property

schrader;1243540 said:


> Hey I need to find a dump insert for my 350, only going to use it in the summer for grass and mulch jobs nothing to heavy. Anyone have any recommendations on which brand and where to buy?
> Thanks


I got an aluminum Truck craft 6 footer in my truck, rated to lift 7000lbs, only weighs like 400lbs. sits realy low in the bed of the truck which makes loading material from the ground super easy. There double the price of a steel dell insert, but should last for ever


----------



## musclecarboy

schrader;1243540 said:


> Hey I need to find a dump insert for my 350, only going to use it in the summer for grass and mulch jobs nothing to heavy. Anyone have any recommendations on which brand and where to buy?
> Thanks


If you don't need max capacity and you're only using it in the summer, go with steel. Alum is nice but it's expensive. Slam it with fluid film in winters and it will last 10+ years easy.


----------



## Triple L

schrader;1243540 said:


> Hey I need to find a dump insert for my 350, only going to use it in the summer for grass and mulch jobs nothing to heavy. Anyone have any recommendations on which brand and where to buy?
> Thanks


IMO it depends on if its a stricly work truck or not... Coming from a guy who has owned both a steel downeaster and an aluminum truck craft, the downeaster is great, never let me down, did the job and then some, but its purpose built and not all that fancy... The truckcraft of the other hand is far superior, dosent take away from the truck and you dont even know its there, if its a daily driver that you take everywhere buy the truck craft, if its a strick work truck that nobody cares about, get the steel one... They dont really depreciate too too much so you can always trade it up in a few years anyways....

Here's my truckcraft, u can see how close it sits to the bed and how it dosent really take away from the truck at all


----------



## Elite_Maint

NICE RIMS!! who makes them???


----------



## Triple L

E Maintenance;1243585 said:


> NICE RIMS!! who makes them???


 They're eagles but that style is not in production anymore... I really like that style myself, If i ever found another set I'd buy them in a second.... Its funny, Everything I own, except for my 1 walker mower has chrome / aluminum wheels, its pretty cool how Husler mowers come standard with aluminums LOL Thanks


----------



## schrader

the truckcraft is nice but a little more than I want to spend. It is just a work truck but it is a $40,000 work truck so I want something nice, probably just steel since it is not going to see winter.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Chads stoller as a kid had crome 6 inch spinners. :laughing:

Lookin clean keep it up Thumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1243660 said:


> Chads stoller as a kid had crome 6 inch spinners. :laughing:
> 
> Lookin clean keep it up Thumbs Up


When you were born in the 90's they had pretty cool strollers. LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1243663 said:


> When you were born in the 90's they had pretty cool strollers. LOL


that it explains it all... I was born in the 80s... thats why Im so down with the ladies.

I think I better go out side a bit and get some fresh air.. all these computers are making me squirly


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1243683 said:


> that it explains it all... I was born in the 80s... thats why Im so down with the ladies.
> 
> I think I better go out side a bit and get some fresh air.. all these computers are making me squirly


HAHA, I was born in the 80's you crazy guys...

Looks like Dave cant do math today


----------



## CGM Inc.

89.5 is still 90


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1243663 said:


> When you were born in the 90's they had pretty cool strollers. LOL


My little brother love this picture, its his profile pic on msn...

BALLIN

LOL 



Cedar Grounds;1243689 said:


> 89.5 is still 90


88 actually, but close enough to 90 I guess...


----------



## greywynd

I have an older Dell here that I had in one of my trucks for a few years. I was quite happy with it, but eventually I took the box off and put a flatbed dump on it instead. 

If someone is looking for an older one, it is showing it's age, but I don't forsee any use for it in the future, let me know, I'd let i go for a good price. The insert and cylinder are there, the pump got moved elsewhere, so it would need another pump for it.


----------



## PlatinumService

so i ended up salting this morning.... nothing special just walks and threw a bit around to blacken things up while i was there. one of the buildings got permanent power and no longer needed a generator. they had a fuel tank beside the genny and they dont give refunds so i eneded up getting 90 gallons of fuel for $100 cash today... well worth my time to go in and throw some salt around.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

nice, that's a hell of a good deal.


----------



## schrader

Wow priced out an aluminum Truckcraft, thats a little to rich for me. Waiting for a price on a Del and the steel Truckcraft.


----------



## PlatinumService

schrader;1243858 said:


> Wow priced out an aluminum Truckcraft, thats a little to rich for me. Waiting for a price on a Del and the steel Truckcraft.


try kijiji

if you want brand new you can get 8ft buyers dumper dogg from princess auto for 3k.
http://www.princessauto.com/view-all-products-in-shop?keyword1=dump


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

You can get an aluminum Voth for around $4500, they have two hydro's which only matters when salting, and then it really matters.


----------



## schrader

Pristine PM ltd;1243863 said:


> You can get an aluminum Voth for around $4500, they have two hydro's which only matters when salting, and then it really matters.


Thanks Jon I will call them tomorrow, I forgot about voth.


----------



## DeVries

Looks like there's something brewing out west. E.C and WTN both are forcasting totally differant amounts and temps. Hope it stays warm I'm kinda getting used to the thaw now. Bring on spring.


----------



## greywynd

DeVries;1243926 said:


> Looks like there's something brewing out west. E.C and WTN both are forcasting totally differant amounts and temps. Hope it stays warm I'm kinda getting used to the thaw now. Bring on spring.


It would be nice, but at the same time nothing much happens around here until May 1st anyway, combination of a mental block with a lot of people, and half load restrictions until then anyway. I'd rather have the snow for another month or so, helps shorten the gap until the serious spring work can get started.


----------



## goel

greywynd;1243944 said:


> It would be nice, but at the same time nothing much happens around here until May 1st anyway, combination of a mental block with a lot of people, and half load restrictions until then anyway. I'd rather have the snow for another month or so, helps shorten the gap until the serious spring work can get started.


I am with greywynd, having almost all of march and april off last year was awesome, but too long.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I'm good for 12 more pushes, a couple hundred hours of pushbacks and removals and two dozen more salt runs.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Half load because of the roads defrosting?


----------



## PlatinumService

goel;1243957 said:


> I am with greywynd, having almost all of march and april off last year was awesome, but too long.


i have plenty of things to do to gear up for spring i would love march and april off,

2 more big storms would be nice.... a nice way to finish the year off


----------



## CGM Inc.

I want to drop 100 tons of salt on charged accounts only


----------



## TLG99

I like when the spring season starts around the first week of April. This way, I can usually get all the guys in full-time (weather permitting) doing clean-ups for 2-3 weeks before the grass needs its first cut, usually the last week of April or so.

A nice 10-20cm snowfall around the 2nd-3rd week of March would be good to help with this. Last year we had an early spring and the scramble started pretty early if I recall correctly.

No snow from March 28 - April 6 please....taking the family to Disney World...can't wait...I think the kids are looking forward to it too,lol.


----------



## greywynd

Pristine PM ltd;1243960 said:


> Half load because of the roads defrosting?


Yep. Around here it's March 1st to May 1st, go a little farther north (say Haliburton I think, might be a bit farther north) and it runs March 15th to May 15th.

Major highways aren't affected, some county roads may or may not be, pretty much all township roads are though.

I have a truck hauling stone to a customer this week as they are wanting to stockpile some for this summer, and we are trying to get it done before half loads kick in.

Some of the bigger contractors have now setup transfer yards along the major highways around here, Jan and Feb they haul from the pits and quarries to the transfer yard to stock it, then if they get an early start in March or April on a job they can generally still haul full loads to the site.


----------



## CGM Inc.

TLG99;1244007 said:


> I like when the spring season starts around the first week of April. This way, I can usually get all the guys in full-time (weather permitting) doing clean-ups for 2-3 weeks before the grass needs its first cut, usually the last week of April or so.
> 
> A nice 10-20cm snowfall around the 2nd-3rd week of March would be good to help with this. Last year we had an early spring and the scramble started pretty early if I recall correctly.
> 
> No snow from March 28 - April 6 please....taking the family to Disney World...can't wait...I think the kids are looking forward to it too,lol.


Early April is nice but also costs a lot more $$$$ vs being on winter staff!
Accu Weather calls for freezing rain on the 25th! :laughing:


----------



## TLG99

Cedar Grounds;1244026 said:


> Early April is nice but also costs a lot more $$$$ vs being on winter staff!
> Accu Weather calls for freezing rain on the 25th! :laughing:


This is true, however, spring always brings its fair share of rain and shortened work days, which keeps the hours down for the first couple of weeks.

I still prefer early starts in April....always TONS to do, so lets get started.


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;1243926 said:


> Looks like there's something brewing out west. E.C and WTN both are forcasting totally differant amounts and temps. Hope it stays warm I'm kinda getting used to the thaw now. Bring on spring.





Cedar Grounds;1243995 said:


> I want to drop 100 tons of salt on charged accounts only


Amen to that brothers. Thumbs Up


----------



## musclecarboy

I'm very excited for this summer. I have a very good feeling for how it's going to go. Still wouldn't mind a bit of plowing even though I'm on contract, I want to try out my new boss v


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1244077 said:


> I'm very excited for this summer. I have a very good feeling for how it's going to go. Still wouldn't mind a bit of plowing even though I'm on contract, I want to try out my new boss v


Just go to your local hockey arena and play with the piles there.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1244056 said:


> Amen to that brothers. Thumbs Up


Wouldn't be very good if winter would stop right now


----------



## CGM Inc.

TLG99;1244049 said:


> This is true, however, spring always brings its fair share of rain and shortened work days, which keeps the hours down for the first couple of weeks.
> 
> I still prefer early starts in April....always TONS to do, so lets get started.


2nd week of April it is 
Have booked clients already calling when we show up to do the work! Doesn't take much of a thaw!


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1244077 said:


> I want to try out my new boss v


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1244098 said:


> Wouldn't be very good if winter would stop right now


Maybe not for you. Especially since you have to buy back the salt at my inflated price


----------



## PlatinumService

Cedar Grounds;1244098 said:


> Wouldn't be very good if winter would stop right now


it would be very nice on my end payup


----------



## musclecarboy

PlatinumService;1244105 said:


>


LOL yeah I bought Dave's '02 and the plow is a BOSS, I'm going to pick it up this weekend. I updated my whole sig all at once just for $#!Ts.


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1244188 said:


> LOL yeah I bought Dave's '02 and the plow is a BOSS, I'm going to pick it up this weekend. I updated my whole sig all at once just for $#!Ts.


LOL nice thats good to hear... when he was talking about selling it, i tried to convince the boss to invest in another truck, i didnt win that one.

congrats


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1244188 said:


> LOL yeah I bought Dave's '02 and the plow is a BOSS, I'm going to pick it up this weekend. I updated my whole sig all at once just for $#!Ts.


Congrats man, I don't think there is an 02 out there in better physical shape then Daves...


----------



## goel

Grassman09;1244115 said:


> Maybe not for you. Especially since you have to buy back the salt at 1/2 price


I will buy it for 1/2 price , if you load it. I prefer treated, but will help you out since I am in Milton occasionally......

 Lol


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

hey who forgot to turn off the lights. OKay I ll do it. minus 2 in the Frew. Just got back from spreading a little salt, dont want it to be my fault..........if someone takes a flying leap cuz I was to cheap not to de-ice I guess Im just to nice...........Have a good day and enjoy the mild spell.Thumbs Up


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Back in from checking sites.
-2, but nothing really iced over. a couple puddles and run-off.. Every lot is wet black top but not slippery at all.


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1244298 said:


> Congrats man, I don't think there is an 02 out there in better physical shape then Daves...


Thanks dude. It's for my pops and he likes it so it's all good. I want the 07 too but I heard someone is interested


----------



## CGM Inc.

+2 and icy out there! WTF! We just got called from 1 condo that we have to put down salt....
One client with salt on call also wants salt.


----------



## PlatinumService

+2 and raining here.. my driveway is really icy, but the residual thawrox has everything good on siteThumbs Up


----------



## Triple L

What just happened? Mondays big snow has totally disappeared and now its 1-3 on sunday.... By 1-3 do they really mean 13 LOL


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1244467 said:


> What just happened? Mondays big snow has totally disappeared and now its 1-3 on sunday.... By 1-3 do they really mean 13 LOL


:laughing::laughing: wow and last night i almost posted that TWN still had 10-15 up so it must have some sort of truth. yeah its completely gone. they are a bunch of


----------



## CGM Inc.

PlatinumService;1244471 said:


> :laughing::laughing: wow and last night i almost posted that TWN still had 10-15 up so it must have some sort of truth. yeah its completely gone. they are a bunch of


Another happy salting


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I just got in from an Old Folks Home that called at 8. We have ice on some spots, but main drives are not terrible with the Clearlane. Interlock has a coating of ice on it, but I hope its gone soon.


----------



## CGM Inc.

It's just borderline, no ice really but just getting there. By the time we salt it should be melted already.
Cooling down last night didn't help in any way, thought about salting when I went to bed since it was -2


----------



## musclecarboy

I was running with the Epoke this morning LOL. Just finished everything, no complaints.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

What the hell was up with that, warmed up and then iced up, when I had already been to every site a couple hours before. Hoping the salt res on the lots kept things ok, with the traffic we got to nothing. Sounds worse outside our service area. Concrete and Interlock as always looks bad, none of that we have to deal with, side roads had more of a ice slush then sheet of ice.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Small band of freezing rain slicked everything up right at rush hour....it was awesome. Those back hilly roads are wicked. I slipped getting out of the truck (at my own salt shed) feet 3 ft in the air, seat belt still around my shoulder... does anybody know how to stop your tongue from bleeding???. Full salt for me.payup


----------



## musclecarboy

Mr.Markus;1244537 said:


> Small band of freezing rain slicked everything up right at rush hour....it was awesome. Those back hilly roads are wicked. I slipped getting out of the truck (at my own salt shed) feet 3 ft in the air, seat belt still around my shoulder... does anybody know how to stop your tongue from bleeding???. Full salt for me.payup


Sue the owner of that property, he should be taking better care of it LOL. I hope youre ok.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Everything has melted now from the looks of it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1244542 said:


> Sue the owner of that property, he should be taking better care of it LOL. I hope youre ok.


lol I do it once or twice a season, luckily I have enough padding back there to keep me from hurting myself.


----------



## DeVries

Mr.Markus;1244537 said:


> Small band of freezing rain slicked everything up right at rush hour....it was awesome. Those back hilly roads are wicked. I slipped getting out of the truck (at my own salt shed) feet 3 ft in the air, seat belt still around my shoulder... does anybody know how to stop your tongue from bleeding???. Full salt for me.payup


:laughing: sorry I'd pay money to have seen that.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries;1244548 said:


> :laughing: sorry I'd pay money to have seen that.


I was there and it WAS funny....one day they'll just find me laying there.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1244545 said:


> lol I do it once or twice a season, luckily I have enough padding back there to keep me from hurting myself.


I feel sorry for your wife.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

At 90, with a smile on your face!

I think we dodged a bullet, but I just got a call from a downtown site, so who knows, I sort of wish we had salted, but I am glad we didn't as long as no one was hurt.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1244561 said:


> I feel sorry for your wife.


.........cause of my twongue wite??! Twanks Dave. She's gonna be cwranky!!!


----------



## PlatinumService

sunny and +5


----------



## DeVries

Monday is back to sunny and no snow.


----------



## schrader

Wow sunny no wind +12 here, feels like summer.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1244563 said:


> At 90, with a smile on your face!
> 
> I think we dodged a bullet, but I just got a call from a downtown site, so who knows, I sort of wish we had salted, but I am glad we didn't as long as no one was hurt.


X2 but most likely would have been washed away when you needed it.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Had a call early this morning! had to salt... not really any ice but they called so i went out to check it out...still salted that place.. all other sites were good!...

I was looking at that dumperdogg dump insert isn't that basically a Downeaster design insert??


----------



## PlatinumService

E Maintenance;1244797 said:


> I was looking at that dumperdogg dump insert isn't that basically a Downeaster design insert??


yeah i think it is.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

got to sand a bunch of residential estate gravel drives today. nice little extra. 
then got to relocate some snow for someone else who plows but doesnt have a loader. bonus! and finally got to deal with a town complaint about us pushing snow across a road... which we didnt do.. only to finally come to the bottom of it and prove that the customer that complained snow was being dumped on their side lawn was being done so by their own contractor. :laughing: what a waste of time, except Im going to drop off a quote for next season to that customer. the customer didnt know their own contractor was dumping snow on their lawn. 


oh and they took away my Deere 310SG Backhoe, they had someone who needed to rent one... 


but left me a NEW 310SJ Backhoe with like 29 hours on it. Talk about nice. Ill snag a picture later. I feel like a celebrity with the treatment Im getting.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1244832 said:


> got to sand a bunch of residential estate gravel drives today. nice little extra.


There's big money in that when it rains/thaws....."little bit of hardpack doesn't bother us, we got 4WD!" 2mm ice different story.


----------



## musclecarboy

This one is for Dave.


----------



## PlatinumService

its a secret brothel and i hear JD has a VIP membership.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Have a couple contract renewals coming up.....figured a 0%, 1.5% and 1.5% over a 3 year term which I know is very reasonable comparing to others at 2 and 2.5%.

To much will go out for tender.....WTF!


----------



## schrader

Cedar Grounds;1244857 said:


> Have a couple contract renewals coming up.....figured a 0%, 1.5% and 1.5% over a 3 year term which I know is very reasonable comparing to others at 2 and 2.5%.
> 
> To much will go out for tender.....WTF!


Same thing here this year with some cheap pricks, after the winter we had here you think they would be a little more understanding and owe by the way diesel is almost $1.20 per liter. 
Some people just don't get it


----------



## PlatinumService

Cedar Grounds;1244857 said:


> Have a couple contract renewals coming up.....figured a 0%, 1.5% and 1.5% over a 3 year term which I know is very reasonable comparing to others at 2 and 2.5%.
> 
> To much will go out for tender.....WTF!


you say ``couple``. did both say the same thing? or is it 2 different plaza's/ complex's with the same PM?

on another note i am going to ask a question here to get some opinions from some people that i have actually met and/ or know they have a succesful snow operation and would actually know what they are talking about., there is another thread on here about skid steers. and one member says he did a 14 acre plaza with 2 inches of snow with a skid and a 10' pusher in 4 hours. on the best circumstances can you do 3.5 acres an hour with a 2 speed skid? I would like this to be true lol way cheaper way to go LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

PlatinumService;1244886 said:


> ., there is another thread on here about skid steers. and one member says he did a 14 acre plaza with 2 inches of snow with a skid and a 10' pusher in 4 hours. on the best circumstances can you do 3.5 acres an hour with a 2 speed skid? I would like this to be true lol way cheaper way to go LOL


I think it comes down to the operator and the site.... I saw a guy on a skid that blew my mind once and I hate skids. He came flying out an entrance onto the hiway in front of me, spun around the pile and pushed back in without leaving a flake on the road. I went by the 3 acre plaza about 40 min later and he was done. Fast but it only takes one time and you'll lose your profit for the season moving like that.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Platinum, I don't know acreage so I don't want to speak out of my a$$ but I have a 10 ft pusher on a skid with a great operator on one of PPM's sites. You can take this as an example. It takes my guy 2- 2.5 to clear the plaza we plow. If Jon posts acreage of that site that will give you a good idea of optimal pushing with a single speed 10 ft.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I estimate it to be approx. 7 acres by google maps but again my estimations on acreage sucks. IF I'm close that means it would take my small skidsteer and 10 ft blade 4-5 hours with this operator to clear the 14 acres you asked about. With a 2 speed you might be slightly faster, but not by much because when the box is full you should be in low speed anywas for safety and the power. He doesn't sound far off with his estimation. 

My apologies if my estimate is wrong, please disregard.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1244850 said:


> This one is for Dave.


I like that one.


PlatinumService;1244886 said:


> you say ``couple``. did both say the same thing? or is it 2 different plaza's/ complex's with the same PM?
> 
> on another note i am going to ask a question here to get some opinions from some people that i have actually met and/ or know they have a succesful snow operation and would actually know what they are talking about., there is another thread on here about skid steers. and one member says he did a 14 acre plaza with 2 inches of snow with a skid and a 10' pusher in 4 hours. on the best circumstances can you do 3.5 acres an hour with a 2 speed skid? I would like this to be true lol way cheaper way to go LOL


The one mall we do is 14 acres and all the snow has to basically go to the north and south ends so there's a bit of extra time involved. In 2" it generally takes 3-4 hours with a 12 ft pusher and a 12-18 Snowing so I'll let you decide if the guy is full of it or not.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1244923 said:


> I estimate it to be approx. 7 acres by google maps but again my estimations on acreage sucks. IF I'm close that means it would take my small skidsteer and 10 ft blade 4-5 hours with this operator to clear the 14 acres you asked about. With a 2 speed you might be slightly faster, but not by much because when the box is full you should be in low speed anywas for safety and the power. He doesn't sound far off with his estimation.
> 
> My apologies if my estimate is wrong, please disregard.


I would say closer to 6ac.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1244923 said:


> I estimate it to be approx. 7 acres by google maps but again my estimations on acreage sucks. IF I'm close that means it would take my small skidsteer and 10 ft blade 4-5 hours with this operator to clear the 14 acres you asked about. With a 2 speed you might be slightly faster, but not by much because when the box is full you should be in low speed anywas for safety and the power. He doesn't sound far off with his estimation.
> 
> My apologies if my estimate is wrong, please disregard.


Download google earth and then you can measure within a couple %.


----------



## grandview

musclecarboy;1244850 said:


> This one is for Dave.


JD sends his competition there.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Absolutely no way if it all goes to one pile, if there are several piling areas I believe it is possible.


----------



## schrader

Looks like I am going to go with the Voth dump insert. Just can't decide on steel at $3,560 or Aluminum for $4,660. They look very well built and are about $1,400 cheaper than the truckcraft.


----------



## cet

If it's long term I would spend the extra. Nothing like wishing I did later. I have 2 stainless salters and one steel and I bet I have spent the extra in paint.

How's the new Ford?


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader;1244937 said:


> Looks like I am going to go with the Voth dump insert. Just can't decide on steel at $3,560 or Aluminum for $4,660. They look very well built and are about $1,400 cheaper than the truckcraft.


Spend the extra, for aluminum, you'll get more payload and never have to paint it.

I don't know what they're worth at eloquip, they make them custom so I doubt they're cheap. There's one pictured on their website.


----------



## JD Dave

schrader;1244937 said:


> Looks like I am going to go with the Voth dump insert. Just can't decide on steel at $3,560 or Aluminum for $4,660. They look very well built and are about $1,400 cheaper than the truckcraft.


The aluminum will dent easier if your dumping anything but light materials. Aluminum will out last steel 3-1 in most cases as long you don't use it as a rock truck.


----------



## PlatinumService

JD Dave;1244925 said:


> I like that one.
> 
> The one mall we do is 14 acres and all the snow has to basically go to the north and south ends so there's a bit of extra time involved. In 2" it generally takes 3-4 hours with a 12 ft pusher and a 12-18 Snowing so I'll let you decide if the guy is full of it or not.


this is exactly what i was thinking. i have a horst 10-16 on site and a 9 ft western and it takes us 4 hours and im giviner in the deere. the snow has to be put in certain areas and the spine roads are half a km long


----------



## CGM Inc.

PlatinumService;1244886 said:


> you say ``couple``. did both say the same thing? or is it 2 different plaza's/ complex's with the same PM?


Not the same story everywhere but sort of. The one place in particular we do over 25 years now.....2.5% every year puts you out of competitiveness IMO when you have a place for a long time. I never priced the place but by how I price I can do the place at 3-4% less to last years price and still be OK,

So I guess 3 years at 0% and salt goes up....1 or 2 additional applications and al is even again


----------



## cet

All my Catholic Schools are up for bid next year. Last year my Public Schools were up and I lost 10 of them to a guy that used to work for me. I make money at Catholic Schools but not what I should. So at what point do you give up making a profit to risk putting your prices where you think they should be.

I'm in a very competitive market. There are new guys here all the time.


----------



## greywynd

Two seasons ago I was doing a site with a 644JD and a 16' Protech box, it was between 10 and 12 acres (or so I was told) and it took me 2 hours with a 2" snowfall, and that was also a pickup cleaning corners etc to save me backdragging with the bucket. I was hustling to do it that fast too. 

The problem with what machine is fastest, is the fact that there are so many variables to the answer. A small parking lot, lots of islands, cars to plow around etc, and a skid will outperform anything. If you're talking about a 'roadway' type situation, where you scoot along with the blade angled and throw a nice windrow, trucks and loaders/tractors with plows will be best. 

I hear about guys doing residential driveways with plow trucks, I look at the types of driveways that I have here in Peterborough, and to me the winner would be a blower setup like Neige is running, IF you can get the numbers to support a route like that. It's a gamble that, if I had the capitol, I'd take a gamble on. At the same time I look at it with the idea of doing it with the trucks that I have, and shake my head, thinking how much aggravation those same driveways would be, due to retaining walls, curbs, sidewalks etc, really limiting your places to put snow.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

PlatinumService;1244886 said:


> on another note i am going to ask a question here to get some opinions from some people that i have actually met and/ or know they have a succesful snow operation and would actually know what they are talking about., there is another thread on here about skid steers. and one member says he did a 14 acre plaza with 2 inches of snow with a skid and a 10' pusher in 4 hours. on the best circumstances can you do 3.5 acres an hour with a 2 speed skid? I would like this to be true lol way cheaper way to go LOL


My operator will do these three schools, plus another one about 1 km away in our 257B with 8 ft Avalanche in 6-7 hours on 3-4 inches...picked clean, piled tight, and including taking the pusher off and getting between portables with bucket.

Look up Ogden Ave in Mississauga and you can scale it on google maps. The 4th school takes him about 45 minutes with travel one way.


----------



## grandview

cet;1244974 said:


> All my Catholic Schools are up for bid next year. Last year my Public Schools were up and I lost 10 of them to a guy that used to work for me. I make money at Catholic Schools but not what I should. So at what point do you give up making a profit to risk putting your prices where you think they should be.
> 
> I'm in a very competitive market. There are new guys here all the time.


What about a kickback in the collection plate to help you get the contract back?


----------



## schrader

cet;1244940 said:


> If it's long term I would spend the extra. Nothing like wishing I did later. I have 2 stainless salters and one steel and I bet I have spent the extra in paint.
> 
> How's the new Ford?


 Ya I will probably go with the aluminum, just being cheap this year. The new ford is great, the 6.7 gets double the mileage of the 6.4.


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;1244978 said:


> My operator will do these three schools, plus another one about 1 km away in our 257B with 8 ft Avalanche in 6-7 hours on 3-4 inches...picked clean, piled tight, and including taking the pusher off and getting between portables with bucket.
> 
> Look up Ogden Ave in Mississauga and you can scale it on google maps. The 4th school takes him about 45 minutes with travel one way.
> 
> View attachment 94375


I can't give my guys 7 hours work. They would have to start at midnight. what do you do on the nights they can't start until 2, skip playgrounds and then get everything again the next night. Most of my guys do 3 schools, 4-5 hours work.


----------



## cet

grandview;1244979 said:


> What about a kickback in the collection plate to help you get the contract back?


They don't have to take low bid which is nice. I still have to be pretty close.


----------



## A Man

PlatinumService;1244886 said:


> you say ``couple``. did both say the same thing? or is it 2 different plaza's/ complex's with the same PM?
> 
> on another note i am going to ask a question here to get some opinions from some people that i have actually met and/ or know they have a succesful snow operation and would actually know what they are talking about., there is another thread on here about skid steers. and one member says he did a 14 acre plaza with 2 inches of snow with a skid and a 10' pusher in 4 hours. on the best circumstances can you do 3.5 acres an hour with a 2 speed skid? I would like this to be true lol way cheaper way to go LOL


We use 2 skids, one of ours averages 2.5 acres an hour in a 8 hour shift the other is just over 2. They are great machines and makes lots of money, they can stack much higher than a tractor, fit in smaller spaces, do great detailed work, but I sure wouldn't want to operate one for more than an hour or two. We won't be buying any more skids for our fleet.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

If we can't start by 2 we'll do just that.do parking lots and playgrounds at first few schools, then parking lots only, and backtrack and finish playgrounds once school starts. Its only happened once in 4 years. We always manage to get it done before cars start pulling in.


----------



## PlatinumService

JohnnyRoyale;1244978 said:


> My operator will do these three schools, plus another one about 1 km away in our 257B with 8 ft Avalanche in 6-7 hours on 3-4 inches...picked clean, piled tight, and including taking the pusher off and getting between portables with bucket.
> 
> Look up Ogden Ave in Mississauga and you can scale it on google maps. The 4th school takes him about 45 minutes with travel one way.
> 
> View attachment 94375





A Man;1245017 said:


> We use 2 skids, one of ours averages 2.5 acres an hour in a 8 hour shift the other is just over 2. They are great machines and makes lots of money, they can stack much higher than a tractor, fit in smaller spaces, do great detailed work, but I sure wouldn't want to operate one for more than an hour or two. We won't be buying any more skids for our fleet.


thanks for the input. its nice to hear from guys that know how to run a business and make money with equipment and have years under their belt with these machines.

A Man, what skids do you run and what do you have blade wise on those skids?
P.S. i wont be in the skid thats why i hire people


----------



## Triple L

A Man;1245017 said:


> We use 2 skids, one of ours averages 2.5 acres an hour in a 8 hour shift the other is just over 2. They are great machines and makes lots of money, they can stack much higher than a tractor, fit in smaller spaces, do great detailed work, but I sure wouldn't want to operate one for more than an hour or two. We won't be buying any more skids for our fleet.


A man's first post in almost a month :waving:


----------



## A Man

S250 with a Blizzard 8611, the other is a Cat 246b with a 9' snow bucket. There are more productive skids out there but these work for us. Just a word of advice, the biggest asset and investment a company has is the people that make up the team. Keep that in mind when buying equipment and building your business.


----------



## PlatinumService

A Man;1245123 said:


> S250 with a Blizzard 8611, the other is a Cat 246b with a 9' snow bucket. There are more productive skids out there but these work for us. Just a word of advice, the biggest asset and investment a company has is the people that make up the team. Keep that in mind when buying equipment and building your business.


yeah im just in the situation on whats best for the business year round. skidder i can do 12 month work. i have a few people that i know that plow in skids and love it, i wouldnt hesitate putting a guy in to be comfortable it would only be a 4-6 hour run depending on snow amounts.

do your machines have 2 speed?


----------



## cet

Adam what machine would you buy?


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;1245018 said:


> If we can't start by 2 we'll do just that.do parking lots and playgrounds at first few schools, then parking lots only, and backtrack and finish playgrounds once school starts. Its only happened once in 4 years. We always manage to get it done before cars start pulling in.


We are not allowed back on site until the following night.


----------



## goel

cet;1245184 said:


> We are not allowed back on site until the following night.


Same here for both school boards we work for. Be gone by 7 am, after school / community activities are until 9 or 10 at night. Very tight, small window some days.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Good to hear you are going with a Voth, and btw, we don't have any dents in them and we have lots of riverrock jobs in the summer. They hold up quite well.

I would say the plowable at the plaza Grant was talking about is around 5 acres, but I am not 100% positive. Skids have their place, that's for sure. As long as you don't like your back!

As far as the 3 year contracts go. We have been lucky doing 0% 3% 3%, or 2.5% 2.5% 2.5%, but you are right, it doesn't take long before you price yourself out of the market, as long as you figure something out before that happens, we have not been around long enough to have that problem.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1245191 said:


> Good to hear you are going with a Voth, and btw, we don't have any dents in them and we have lots of riverrock jobs in the summer. They hold up quite well.
> 
> I would say the plowable at the plaza Grant was talking about is around 5 acres, but I am not 100% positive. Skids have their place, that's for sure. As long as you don't like your back!
> 
> As far as the 3 year contracts go. We have been lucky doing 0% 3% 3%, or 2.5% 2.5% 2.5%, but you are right, it doesn't take long before you price yourself out of the market, as long as you figure something out before that happens, we have not been around long enough to have that problem.


I'm going to see what frank comes up with for a flat bed. He said he can do something up for me and add all the fancy options. I'm excited to see what happens.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

He is great at working with you and making what you need.


----------



## goel

on another note i am going to ask a question here to get some opinions from some people that i have actually met and/ or know they have a succesful snow operation and would actually know what they are talking about., there is another thread on here about skid steers. and one member says he did a 14 acre plaza with 2 inches of snow with a skid and a 10' pusher in 4 hours. on the best circumstances can you do 3.5 acres an hour with a 2 speed skid? I would like this to be true lol way cheaper way to go LOL[/QUOTE]

I was following the thread and asked what plows he was using on his trucks.

On the map it talks about only 3 of the 6 sections needing to be cleared for 2 inches of snow, the other 3 are upon request only.

I dont believe the numbers he is throwing out either, for trucks or skids if its the entire lot.

Trucks, skids and loaders all have benefits and drawbacks and site specifics combined with operators is the greatest or worst asset you can have.


----------



## goel

PlatinumService;1245140 said:


> yeah im just in the situation on whats best for the business year round. skidder i can do 12 month work. i have a few people that i know that plow in skids and love it, i wouldnt hesitate putting a guy in to be comfortable it would only be a 4-6 hour run depending on snow amounts.
> 
> You dont stop making payments in the summer do you
> 
> Go for the year round money maker, even if its a little less productive in the winter, spring, summer and fall will make up for it


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

talk to delldoug, he has a few case skids with hla snowwings and they are two speed with weight kits also. he has a thread going on here but hasnt been back in a while for more feed back. I talked to him at the begining of the season on the phone and he was a great help. 

I personally have no problem working a skid but I havent been in a tractor or loader yet.

new bobcat m650 would be my choice... looks real comfortable... new all wheel steer version comming .. m700 something?


----------



## cet

On the news, they said 10-15cm for Sunday. TWM and EC says flurries. I guess we will wait and see. Tomorrow might be a different story. Global news is usually pretty good.


----------



## PlatinumService

goel;1245212 said:


> You dont stop making payments in the summer do you
> 
> Go for the year round money maker, even if its a little less productive in the winter, spring, summer and fall will make up for it


LOL no i dont stop making payments in the summer.... im trying to not have payments anymore tho and a skid would fit into my agenda instead of a backhoe for year round work.



MIDTOWNPC;1245225 said:


> talk to delldoug, he has a few case skids with hla snowwings and they are two speed with weight kits also. he has a thread going on here but hasnt been back in a while for more feed back. I talked to him at the begining of the season on the phone and he was a great help.
> 
> I personally have no problem working a skid but I havent been in a tractor or loader yet.
> 
> new bobcat m650 would be my choice... looks real comfortable... new all wheel steer version comming .. m700 something?


yeah i want something with a 2 speed but i dont think i would get a snowwing, im thinking just a pusher, something easy to switch to bucket to load salt.



cet;1245259 said:


> On the news, they said 10-15cm for Sunday. TWM and EC says flurries. I guess we will wait and see. Tomorrow might be a different story. Global news is usually pretty good.


CTV has 1-3 cm so it seems to be allover the board... waiting game again.


----------



## musclecarboy

So it looks like we're back up to 5-10. Awesome....


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1245351 said:


> So it looks like we're back up to 5-10. Awesome....


How comes I'm not surprised....


----------



## Grassman09

At least its Sunday and Monday is a Holiday so not a big rush for most of the stuff.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I hate the mud.................


----------



## ff1221

cet;1244974 said:


> All my Catholic Schools are up for bid next year. Last year my Public Schools were up and I lost 10 of them to a guy that used to work for me. I make money at Catholic Schools but not what I should. So at what point do you give up making a profit to risk putting your prices where you think they should be.
> 
> I'm in a very competitive market. There are new guys here all the time.


It all comes down to the availability of work around you, if you can afford to walk away from those contracts and pick up other ones, then don't be afraid to bid where you need to. Up here, there aren't so many lucrative contracts to bid, my municipal grass contract comes up this year, and I figure there won't be any increase this time around as there will likely be a lot of bidders lowballing, but I figure if I get it at that price then whatever I get is better than $0. $0 doesn't pay the bills.


----------



## cet

ff1221;1245368 said:


> It all comes down to the availability of work around you, if you can afford to walk away from those contracts and pick up other ones, then don't be afraid to bid where you need to. Up here, there aren't so many lucrative contracts to bid, my municipal grass contract comes up this year, and I figure there won't be any increase this time around as there will likely be a lot of bidders lowballing, but I figure if I get it at that price then whatever I get is better than $0. $0 doesn't pay the bills.


Right now it seems some work is better then no work. Last year I lost work for 3 trucks and this year for 2 more. It is harder to pick up work. Even though a year like this will get rid of some of the cheap guys there are more right around the corner. With the construction side of things slower I have seen far more loaders doing snow this year then in the past. They have $150,000 machines parked it a lot all winter that take's 5 hours to plow. Can't be much money left at the end.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1245378 said:


> Right now it seems some work is better then no work. Last year I lost work for 3 trucks and this year for 2 more. It is harder to pick up work. Even though a year like this will get rid of some of the cheap guys there are more right around the corner. With the construction side of things slower I have seen far more loaders doing snow this year then in the past. They have $150,000 machines parked it a lot all winter that take's 5 hours to plow. Can't be much money left at the end.


I agree... I've seen schools and municipal stuff go out here for nothing, all of them haven't seen black pavement till this week and it wasn't the contractor's doing. I might go back to where I started $25 drives at 6/hr. Less liability and stress decent honest money.


----------



## GMC Driver

WN has us penciled in for 20cm. EC says "periods of snow".

Looks like Dalton Day backfired this year...


----------



## DeVries

Yay 20cm's and no frost in the gravel lots, sounds like fun.

It will change before Sunday again, 20cm's just sounds like they have no clue what to forcast.


----------



## JD Dave

PlatinumService;1245266 said:


> LOL no i dont stop making payments in the summer.... im trying to not have payments anymore tho and a skid would fit into my agenda instead of a backhoe for year round work.


I don't have a 2 speed skid but we've been running an 8ft pusher on our 320 JD for a while, it also spend alot of time on our subs Gehl 4640. These are a little smaller skid then you'd want but a skid will never take the place of a backhoe or tractor. Very few places allow you to stack snow on 2 sides no matter 3 sides and that's the only chance a skid has of getting alot done. Get the backhoe and then later as your business grows I'd get the skid. As long as you keep the plaza you have now. I stopped into see Doug last week and he said they are very happy with the productivity of the skid and Snowings. There is no way you could ever talk me into running a skid for 6 hours every snow fall. I dread the thought of even driving a skid. No offence to anyone who owns them just stating MO.


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;1245449 said:


> Yay 20cm's and no frost in the gravel lots, sounds like fun.
> 
> It will change before Sunday again, 20cm's just sounds like they have no clue what to forcast.


That's where back blades are awsome.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Gas anyone ever thought about "on site oil spray companies" being related to equipment theft?

Reason for asking is that my tractor has been oil sprayed on-site a week b4 it has been stolen.
They see everything and anything on a machine and obviously could work with someone together to take the equipment. Not trying to accuse anyone but the thought is coming out of my "GUT" and I had to throw it out there.


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1245474 said:


> Gas anyone ever thought about "on site oil spray companies" being related to equipment theft?
> 
> Reason for asking is that my tractor has been oil sprayed on-site a week b4 it has been stolen.
> They see everything and anything on a machine and obviously could work with someone together to take the equipment. Not trying to accuse anyone but the thought is coming out of my "GUT" and I had to throw it out there.


Wow very interesting. Sure gives them easy access to your facility to learn what they need to do.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1245474 said:


> Gas anyone ever thought about "on site oil spray companies" being related to equipment theft?
> 
> Reason for asking is that my tractor has been oil sprayed on-site a week b4 it has been stolen.
> They see everything and anything on a machine and obviously could work with someone together to take the equipment. Not trying to accuse anyone but the thought is coming out of my "GUT" and I had to throw it out there.


You never know but I doubt it's the owner but it could very well be someone working for them. If you end up storing your tractor here I can oil it for you for next year.


----------



## schrader

Order the Voth today, Frank seem really easy to deal with. Jon are you running tailgate salters on yours ?
I might go that route next year.


----------



## PlatinumService

JD Dave;1245452 said:


> I don't have a 2 speed skid but we've been running an 8ft pusher on our 320 JD for a while, it also spend alot of time on our subs Gehl 4640. These are a little smaller skid then you'd want but a skid will never take the place of a backhoe or tractor. Very few places allow you to stack snow on 2 sides no matter 3 sides and that's the only chance a skid has of getting alot done. Get the backhoe and then later as your business grows I'd get the skid. As long as you keep the plaza you have now. I stopped into see Doug last week and he said they are very happy with the productivity of the skid and Snowings. There is no way you could ever talk me into running a skid for 6 hours every snow fall. I dread the thought of even driving a skid. No offence to anyone who owns them just stating MO.


usually it would be the other way around, get the skid an as your busniess grows get into the backhoe.lol its a tough call, we do landscape construction and not on a huge scale, a s250 would prob be too big for 60-70% the backyards we do with all the access being crap in new developments. so a backhoe would be way too big and almost useless for me. so thats why a skid could work and come in handy 30-40% of the time and have it on site to load wheel barrows or load bins with fill that was extracted from the backyards. on the other hand i would have no snow issues with a backhoe and wouldnt need to outfit my 08 with a plow (just yet). its something to really get into at the spring GTG


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1245482 said:


> If you end up storing your tractor here I can oil it for you for next year.


That is your call! I will if you have room!


----------



## musclecarboy

PlatinumService;1245503 said:


> usually it would be the other way around, get the skid an as your busniess grows get into the backhoe.lol its a tough call, we do landscape construction and not on a huge scale, a s250 would prob be too big for 60-70% the backyards we do with all the access being crap in new developments. so a backhoe would be way too big and almost useless for me. so thats why a skid could work and come in handy 30-40% of the time and have it on site to load wheel barrows or load bins with fill that was extracted from the backyards. on the other hand i would have no snow issues with a backhoe and wouldnt need to outfit my 08 with a plow (just yet). its something to really get into at the spring GTG


I didn't read what you put but saw "spring GTG". Now it's really going to snow.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

WN shows 5-10 Sunday and 5-10 Thursday.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Calling for 10-15 cm here monday into tuesday morn! *_


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

No big snows up here on the horizon. But I want March to come in like a lion, making the odds for a early Spring better. Plus 8 up here and In the Greenhouse Garages its 25C solar heat only.


----------



## PlatinumService

i dont believe it until it actually gets here. +8 and sunny here right now, thats all im focused on at the moment. LOL


----------



## A Man

cet;1245180 said:


> Adam what machine would you buy?


There will always be a place for skid steer's, and we will likely always run a couple, but as we grown we won't be building a fleet of skid steers. We have specific sites that require skid steers, parking garages, very tight places that need the snow stacked right away. We will buy more small to mid size wheel loaders, can't beat the manuverability and ability to stack and load snow, push large amounts of snow around corners. Tractors offer much better pushing speed and road speed but struggle with stacking and being able to move snow around corners. My two cents, but don't get me wrong, I have lots to learn.


----------



## DKG

Great to see you on here again Adam.


----------



## JD Dave

If anyone's interested I have a set of Hummer rims for sale with no tires. They are like brand new, I only used them on my pull truck for last season. They are like new and will fit basically all GMC 8 bolts up to 2010. $400 I'm only getting rid of them because I'm going with a dually rear end.


----------



## Burkartsplow

JD Dave;1245805 said:


> If anyone's interested I have a set of Hummer rims for sale with no tires. They are like brand new, I only used them on my pull truck for last season. They are like new and will fit basically all GMC 8 bolts up to 2010. $400 I'm only getting rid of them because I'm going with a dually rear end.


Hey Dave, I would be interested in them. Can you throw up a pic of one? Thanks
Aaron


----------



## JD Dave

Burkartsplow;1245817 said:


> Hey Dave, I would be interested in them. Can you throw up a pic of one? Thanks
> Aaron


Amazingly enough I sold them already through a PM. I have another source closer to you for about the same price, I'll pm you.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The joys of deals on plowsite!

Looks like a site check tonight, rest on Sat, and who knows Sun into monday. I have a feeling that family day isn't going to be a good thing like I thought it would.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1245876 said:


> The joys of deals on plowsite!
> 
> Looks like a site check tonight, rest on Sat, and who knows Sun into monday. I have a feeling that family day isn't going to be a good thing like I thought it would.


Dave even said they come with free delivery 

I hope wind tomorrow keeps things clear. That would be awesome.


----------



## goel

PlatinumService;1245266 said:


> LOL no i dont stop making payments in the summer.... im trying to not have payments anymore tho and a skid would fit into my agenda instead of a backhoe for year round work.
> 
> I try not to have payments also, but you have to think of it the same way.


----------



## goel

Anyone have any spare salt bins that they are interested in selling? Picked up a new customer and need a few, but don't want to pay full retail. 4 or ?? would be great.

PM me size and cost.

Thanks


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1245826 said:


> Amazingly enough I sold them already through a PM. I have another source closer to you for about the same price, I'll pm you.


Log off for a couple hours and look what I miss. Could of picked them up tonight.:crying:
Good deal, congrats to the buyer.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1245910 said:


> Log off for a couple hours and look what I miss. Could of picked them up tonight.:crying:
> Good deal, congrats to the buyer.


Sorry about that.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Those bands look like they are going to come a bit more south.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1245876 said:


> The joys of deals on plowsite!
> 
> Looks like a site check tonight, rest on Sat, and who knows Sun into monday. I have a feeling that family day isn't going to be a good thing like I thought it would.


You installing them on CET's old salt truck LOL.. Trying to compete with Chad? Don't even try you will fail.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I didn't buy them, I kinda like the stock F-350 rims. You didn't get the rim job?


----------



## RAZOR

It looks like winter has returned. The snow is starting to stick to the roads.


----------



## 3ipka

PlatinumService;1245266 said:


> yeah i want something with a 2 speed but i dont think i would get a snowwing, im thinking just a pusher, something easy to switch to bucket to load salt.


Just something to think about. Look into the arctic 9 foot blades for skids, paired with there galvanized box plates you get the abilities of two completely different plows. And if you shop around im sure you can find one for a good price. I payed less for mine with box plates then a 9 foot pro-tech that was also sitting in the show room.

Out of all the different plows I have ran on skids, boxes, straight blades, buckets, v-plows i must say for the price, and how well its built it is the way to go. Also easy switching between bucket and the blade (single set of aux hydraulics).


----------



## CGM Inc.

wind warning has been issued....blowing like hell out here.


----------



## musclecarboy

Ah man, looks like flurries for sure. That snow looks like its motoring pretty good, should hit Toronto before 10.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, but in a way, good, dries things up with the temps still up.


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1245986 said:


> Ah man, looks like flurries for sure. That snow looks like its motoring pretty good, should hit Toronto before 10.


That would be nice! We have to salt for run off anyway may as well do it in 1 shot.


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1245992 said:


> That would be nice! We have to salt for run off anyway may as well do it in 1 shot.


You are going to salt with 50k winds and flurries?


----------



## CGM Inc.

We have a **** load of run off in some areas, will see what temperatures do but I'm not comfortable leaving it like that all night.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1246006 said:


> We have a **** load of run off in some areas, will see what temperatures do but I'm not comfortable leaving it like that all night.


I'm going out at 4am.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am going to head out in a couple hours, I would rather presalt a bit then salt the ice. Probably use the same amount, but in my mind you save a bit.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1246022 said:


> I am going to head out in a couple hours, I would rather presalt a bit then salt the ice. Probably use the same amount, but in my mind you save a bit.


True but if you go to early the piles are still running and therefore you still have slippery spots in the morning.


----------



## grandview

How icey is it up there?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;1246025 said:


> True but if you go to early the piles are still running and therefore you still have slippery spots in the morning.


yeah, and that's what I am hearing is still the case, very true.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1245944 said:


> You installing them on CET's old salt truck LOL.. Trying to compete with Chad? Don't even try you will fail.


Ya what are you doing with them Tom? Ditching the flat black?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Wind warning for 
Cobourg - Colborne - Western Northumberland County continued

..West winds gusting to 100 km/h this evening and overnight..

A second cold front associated with a strong low pressure system over Northern Ontario is advancing across Southern Ontario this evening. West winds just ahead and behind the front will increase to 60 km/h with gusts to 100 this evening before diminishing somewhat early Saturday morning. 


just saw a shopping cart do good clip across the parking lot... there was a cardboard box inside and it just took off... good thing it didnt hit a car cause the lot is empty.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Was a tramp chasing after it?


----------



## greywynd

We've got a cm or so of fluffy wet snow in the last hour or so. Off to the city for my weekend stint!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1245982 said:


> wind warning has been issued....blowing like hell out here.


What?!....... I SAID..........WHAT???!!!!! Hope it doesn't get too icy...my tongue is still sore.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That's what worries me, Light snow when they say flurries.


----------



## orenlasko

Well you do know what day it is tomorrow... Saturday. So it must be snow.


----------



## PlatinumService

been snowing here for half an hour now. windy as hell but the roads are covered. if this keeps up for another hour or so i will be plowing.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am amazed anything is sticking with this wind and the temps are not crazy yet are they?


----------



## PlatinumService

3ipka;1245963 said:


> Just something to think about. Look into the arctic 9 foot blades for skids, paired with there galvanized box plates you get the abilities of two completely different plows. And if you shop around im sure you can find one for a good price. I payed less for mine with box plates then a 9 foot pro-tech that was also sitting in the show room.
> 
> Out of all the different plows I have ran on skids, boxes, straight blades, buckets, v-plows i must say for the price, and how well its built it is the way to go. Also easy switching between bucket and the blade (single set of aux hydraulics).


i really like these blades, have been on the band wagon for a while now. can you pm me what the price of an ss model is. the compnay i used to sub for has switched to arctic trip edge on all their trucks. apparently they are bulletproof and now they are taking 9 foot passes with trucks and moving big amounts of snow , double what a blizzard 810 does in scoop mode.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1246110 said:


> I am amazed anything is sticking with this wind and the temps are not crazy yet are they?


around + 2-3 now obviously is to early, temp has to drop.


----------



## cet

Hard to believe with this wind the snow could stay on any open areas.


----------



## cet

PlatinumService;1246111 said:


> i really like these blades, have been on the band wagon for a while now. can you pm me what the price of an ss model is. the compnay i used to sub for has switched to arctic trip edge on all their trucks. apparently they are bulletproof and now they are taking 9 foot passes with trucks and moving big amounts of snow , double what a blizzard 810 does in scoop mode.


I had a 9' trip edge with the side's on my 2000 Dodge. They move a ton of snow but they are very heavy. Maybe more then a 8611LP.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1246129 said:


> I had a 9' trip edge with the side's on my 2000 Dodge. They move a ton of snow but they are very heavy. Maybe more then a 8611LP.


according to the website they are about 200lbs lighter.

the reason diamond switched their 810's back to arctics was because the frames were cracking on their trucks and they wanted a lighter plow.


----------



## cet

I bet the wings weigh close to 200lbs

Maybe it is lighter even with the wings.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1246148 said:


> I bet the wings weigh close to 200lbs
> 
> Maybe it is lighter even with the wings.


its a tough call... im looking at what to put on the 08. i like the arctic trip edge with sideplates, but a wideout seems appealing they seem to be all the rave on this site lately with the debate between it and a v blade. we have tons of dealer support of everything around here.


----------



## old.goalie

I just got back from doing 1 of my lots and there is lots of snow (going horizontally) and the wind is blowing really hard, so far no accumulations.
snow melt is starting to freeze here in Scarborough.

should i go to bed and worry about it in the morning or wait a few hours...that is the question


----------



## goel

SLEEP, out at 4 with everyone else!!!!


----------



## old.goalie

Just got woken up to hail and freezing rain on my bedroom window....urgh


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

You're in Scarborough???


----------



## musclecarboy

I am waiting. Can't sleep.... Oh well. 5:30 here we go again!


----------



## old.goalie

I had just drifted off and bam, the window is making noises....only lasted a few minutes, driveway is now snow and patches of black ice, so why wait...off I go to the salt man.


----------



## old.goalie

401 and 404
salt truck just went past on victoria park going north.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

good to know, thanks!


----------



## old.goalie

If it were not for the townhome condo owners coming home late and possibly falling on their butts i would probably wait and grab a few hours...but that damn liability issue and black ice don't mix well


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

amen to that, they love the ice!


----------



## PlatinumService

-4 here and 2 cm on the ground, prob head out at 2 or 2:30 and start pushing


----------



## CGM Inc.

school across my house just got salted.......saturday and weekeend and Monday a holiday....
Christian school too!


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Cedar Grounds;1246258 said:


> school across my house just got salted.......saturday and weekeend and Monday a holiday....
> Christian school too!


Just like the Cloride Guy says, just melt it. Never knew there was so much abuse of salt till I got on plow site. Ya I know,,,, liability. If you cant win the lottery maybe the courts will help.


----------



## CGM Inc.

starting to snow now


----------



## CGM Inc.

.....but that was about it! Some touch ups for run off....back to bed.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Winds are dying down here...challenging getting around with really bad visibility, and very little snow sticking. (a few drifts). Supposed to get a few more cm this morning. Only salted where it was sticking.


----------



## Grassman09

Windy as heck out there. Just salt run off. Not many out there salting. Bed Time.


----------



## Triple L

Even WC is calling for 10cm tmr! Looks like this one is for real!


----------



## CGM Inc.

everything is white! WTF! here comes our <1cm


----------



## schrader

Snowing and blowing like an SOB here, winds hit 90kph this morning. The frost is breaking apart some of my lots bad, had one sink hole last night and another site with a 10" broken water main. Washed out half the road, went to drive around it and the rest of the road broke away, the ford went for a little swim. Lots of fun.


----------



## PlatinumService

did a full pull here this morning. wind is incredible. plowed certain areas 3 times already. stopped snowing for a bit. laid the salt down and is doing a fairly decent job with all the blowing snow. i would love a little sunshine tho.

counted in my log book, we have done 21 full plows this year and 41 saltings already.


----------



## rooferdave

silly question, a client wants enviromental salt and wants me to load up a bin for him...where to get it and what is it? Are they refering to calcium cloride?? as in little blue flakes. Jon said there is a place in north pickering but I am looking west endish


----------



## JD Dave

rooferdave;1246408 said:


> silly question, a client wants enviromental salt and wants me to load up a bin for him...where to get it and what is it? Are they refering to calcium cloride?? as in little blue flakes. Jon said there is a place in north pickering but I am looking west endish


Just get some bulk Clearlane. There's a big pile of it in the Cloverale Mall sounth parking lot. Your welcome to take however much you want for nothing.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

nothing to plow here... crazy wind though. all the lots are dry few drifts here and there but nothing to worry about. couple tree limbs broken on my drive around this morning... garbage cans everywhere in town. 

waiting for the awnings on the plaza to rip off and end up in kingston


----------



## snowplowchick

JD Dave;1246437 said:


> Just get some bulk Clearlane. There's a big pile of it in the Cloverale Mall sounth parking lot. Your welcome to take however much you want for nothing.


Gee, thanks! I'm coming for a load today then. lol


----------



## cet

We only salted last night. Not sure if it was the right call or not. One of the guys phoned at 3:45 to say he couldn't see the end of the truck. Hard to sleep with all the wind last night. I'm on my way out to check the old age homes.


----------



## musclecarboy

snowplowchick;1246441 said:


> Gee, thanks! I'm coming for a load today then. lol


I'm right behind you. Is there 20t there Dave? LOL

Now that we're Talking about treated, I paid the same for thawrox at stonemen's yesterday that I pay for white salt at beaver. Man, beaver is pricy!


----------



## JD Dave

I'm serious you guys can take all you want, shovel away.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1246450 said:


> I'm right behind you. Is there 20t there Dave? LOL
> 
> Now that we're Talking about treated, I paid the same for thawrox at stonemen's yesterday that I pay for white salt at beaver. Man, beaver is pricy!


Oh trust me you have no idea, wait untill you divorce one. LOL


----------



## TLG99

[QUOTE Man, beaver is pricy![/QUOTE]

Yep...and wait untill you get married.....even pricier,lol!

Sorry ...couldn't resist..Not much in terms of accumulating snow here. Wicked winds continue from last night though.

Looks like a good 10-20 cms for tomorrow. Any idea when?? Hopefully evening or overnight into Monday.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I can just picture this pile of salt being right beside an MTO office whos holding a training course today and looking for canidates. :laughing: 

just kidding, I couldn't see dave doing something like that.


----------



## rooferdave

JD Dave;1246437 said:


> Just get some bulk Clearlane. There's a big pile of it in the Cloverale Mall sounth parking lot. Your welcome to take however much you want for nothing.


is that what they call enviro salt?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm shutting down, the squalls through here are stupid, it's accumulating on the hood of my truck, time for some lunch I think.



JD Dave;1246458 said:


> Oh trust me you have no idea, wait untill you divorce one. LOL


That one's gonna have me laughing the rest of the weekend.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1246458 said:


> Oh trust me you have no idea, wait untill you divorce one. LOL


LOL! Ain't that the truth.

Where do you buy clearlane from?


----------



## jdbplow

anyone in toronto go out today...im hoping it stays light, didnt want to go out today


----------



## Elite_Maint

jdbplow;1246506 said:


> anyone in toronto go out today...im hoping it stays light, didnt want to go out today


Just touched up some run offs early this morning......everything else looked good!...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1246458 said:


> Oh trust me you have no idea, wait untill you divorce one. LOL


Good one!payup



JD Dave;1246455 said:


> I'm serious you guys can take all you want, shovel away.


I have a loader around the corner if anyone needs help. :laughing:


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1246521 said:


> Good one!payup
> 
> I have a loader around the corner if anyone needs help. :laughing:


You must have enjoyed a nice week. How's the office coming along?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I need a new phone and im ready to take the plunge to a smartphone. 
its kinda funny cause Im a big geek and still had the most basic phone ever.

so iphone4... motorola milestone with andriod... blackberry?

what do you guys run.


gf has iphone4 and I must say I do like it


----------



## musclecarboy

iPhone 4 with an otterbox defender case


----------



## old.goalie

jdbplow;1246506 said:


> anyone in toronto go out today...im hoping it stays light, didnt want to go out today


I went out last night and salted (lots of black ice, 404 north ramp was shut down due to big accident because of it) and all my properties look like summer (all black top)...so if you salted already (last night) you will be fine....if you didn't salt...well i hope your insurance coverage is good. I counted no less than 13 car accidents and every tow truck driver was making money last night, as even good drivers were being shocked by the ice. It only rained/hailed for about 3-4 minutes, but it was long enough to make life more interesting.

The sun and wind have been doing an awesome job drying the lots.Thumbs Up


----------



## Triple L

I think bbm is the best thing ever, texting normally is the most ******** thing ever! 

I don't really like touch screens myself either 

Everyone in KW runs black berrys...... I wonder why?


----------



## old.goalie

MIDTOWNPC;1246539 said:


> I need a new phone and im ready to take the plunge to a smartphone.
> its kinda funny cause Im a big geek and still had the most basic phone ever.
> 
> so iphone4... motorola milestone with andriod... blackberry?
> 
> what do you guys run.
> 
> gf has iphone4 and I must say I do like it


Blackberry all the way...support our friends in Kitchener Waterloo.

BBM lets you know they got the message so they can't lie and say they didn't know...that alone is worth the money..no if's, and's, or but's....you got the message and I know you did...awesome app.

I find it very hard to live without my blackberry especially now with all the new unlimited cell phone companies...$50 a month and I can use it as a computer, and they have an app for everything (even a GF one, they call every 15-30 mins and ask if your done yet...lol)..one of the best inventions ever made...did I mention that it's CANADIAN


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

musclecarboy;1246525 said:


> You must have enjoyed a nice week. How's the office coming along?


Reconstruction is at a stand still.

Most of the drywall has been removed as well as all the flooring on the top floor. The brought in a "flooring professional" to determine the main floor flooring has to be removed.

Problem now is the claim has escalated past the adjusters limits...so he has to bring in a 3rd party adjuster to verify things.

Took advantage of the exposed ceilings and put 4 more security cameras up yesterday.

One thing i found funny was the emergency repair company's quote for reconstruction itemized $20,000 as a line item for overhead recovery and profit on a $60,000 reconstruction.

so far that little plumbing failure has cost our insurers:

Reconstruction: $60K,
Content loss :$25-30K, 
Emergency Response and cleanup: $15K.

I sometimes wonder if we're in the right business.


----------



## old.goalie

"I sometimes wonder if we're in the right business."

Crime scene clean up pays even better, that's if your seriously considering a change


----------



## CGM Inc.

didn't someone say winter is over.....


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

It was snowing like crazy here a minute ago and now the sun is out, still windy though.

On another note, our house needs new windows and we've had two saleman come in and quote us. One company is 2.5 times as much as the other. Both sell energystar rated windows made in sothern Ontario.
Can anyone offer any insight on this or recommend a window company? I wish I was a general contractor right now and not a Mechanic!


----------



## Mr.Markus

What wind?!!? Looks like a little extra work when the snow stops...payup

I really don't know what my customers trees have against driveways.


----------



## A Man

JD Dave;1246458 said:


> Oh trust me you have no idea, wait untill you divorce one. LOL


Almost put the truck in the ditch after reading that, wow, that's funny. You might have a second calling Dave


----------



## goel

Cedar Grounds;1246258 said:


> school across my house just got salted.......saturday and weekeend and Monday a holiday....
> Christian school too!


Depends on the contract. Both boards I work for are 24/7 from when the snow starts in the fall until it ends in the spring.

Both boards run after school / weekend community activities, so a saturday morning salt, a sunday morning and a holiday monday are required - especially this weekend - it looks like.

Some schools are also regularly used by the community for outdoor ice rinks, toboggan hills etc...

We were out this morning for a spot treatment (entire playgrounds at some schools due to drainage), a definate drift plow as soon as the wind dies down and another salt to clear up the leftovers.

Then, we will look at the storm for tomorrow.


----------



## CGM Inc.

goel;1246635 said:


> Depends on the contract. Both boards I work for are 24/7 from when the snow starts in the fall until it ends in the spring.
> 
> Both boards run after school / weekend community activities, so a saturday morning salt, a sunday morning and a holiday monday are required - especially this weekend - it looks like.
> 
> Some schools are also regularly used by the community for outdoor ice rinks, toboggan hills etc...
> 
> We were out this morning for a spot treatment (entire playgrounds at some schools due to drainage), a definate drift plow as soon as the wind dies down and another salt to clear up the leftovers.
> 
> Then, we will look at the storm for tomorrow.


Just going by what I hear from others...very small school, no students there, not sure what they do. Parking lot is under construction all summer.
We don't do our industrials on days like that to safe them a $$$


----------



## rooferdave

Bigfoot Brent;1246608 said:


> It was snowing like crazy here a minute ago and now the sun is out, still windy though.
> 
> On another note, our house needs new windows and we've had two saleman come in and quote us. One company is 2.5 times as much as the other. Both sell energystar rated windows made in sothern Ontario.
> Can anyone offer any insight on this or recommend a window company? I wish I was a general contractor right now and not a Mechanic!


pm me if you want I can point you in the right direction, also have you had an energy audit done yet? I believe it is still on and you can get a fair amout of $$$ back from the gov't.
For a while I sold windows and roofing for direct enemy (energy) and the markups from these firms are scary. The sales staff get 15% right off the top, I think it was 25% to direct energy, 50% to the firm hiring the subs (who got about 8%) and about12% for the actual windows.
Also some firms have set rates that they need for the job and what ever the salesman can get over that is his.
Whomever you use make sure they tear out the existing frames and go brick to brick.

the big firms sears, depot etc sub out pretty much to any Tom Dick and Harry and use pretty much the same price structure as direct enemy,


----------



## JD Dave

A Man;1246618 said:


> Almost put the truck in the ditch after reading that, wow, that's funny. You might have a second calling Dave


 My wife doesn't think I'm very funny.


MIDTOWNPC;1246463 said:


> I can just picture this pile of salt being right beside an MTO office whos holding a training course today and looking for canidates. :laughing:
> 
> just kidding, I couldn't see dave doing something like that.


Dean trust me I wouldn't so anything like that. I'm serious everyone is welcome to help themselves to the salt just say JD Dave said you could. Don't use my real name if anyone asks.

We salted the entire lots last night, with about half the normal rate. Etobicoke was fine but Mississauga had a little squall go through so it needed salted for sure and I didn't want to have to go back down later.


----------



## Ant118

Windy as hell again. Forgot Monday was family day. Looks like I can take my time on sunday lol.


----------



## goel

Cedar Grounds;1246653 said:


> Just going by what I hear from others...very small school, no students there, not sure what they do. Parking lot is under construction all summer.
> We don't do our industrials on days like that to safe them a $$$


So, lets play devils advicate at your industrials.

Someone does not belong (or someone works on the weekend), they show up on your site on a saturday afternoon. Slip, fall (the site is monitored so it is on camera) and sue.

Who does person that fall's insurance company go after?

You, trying to be nice to save a customer $$.

Your customer would say - we expect it to be done, or course we would have regularly paid - if they charged us - but we knew nothing about it.

Don't try to be too nice, things sometimes bite you in the pocket book.

Just my 2 cents....


----------



## Mr.Markus

goel;1246703 said:


> So, lets play devils advicate at your industrials.
> Someone does not belong ....yadayadayada....


There comes a time when you have to follow customer expectations and budgets....if there were an iron clad 0 tolerance contract out there that customers/contractors would sign we would all probably be working with it. In most cases the 2 parties come to a mutual agreement and if something happens they let their insurance duke it out... that's what it's for... right?. Let's face it when something happens everyone involved gets pulled in anyway nowadays. To get paid and win bids you have to draw a line, = less service to meet their budget.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1246579 said:


> Reconstruction is at a stand still.
> 
> Most of the drywall has been removed as well as all the flooring on the top floor. The brought in a "flooring professional" to determine the main floor flooring has to be removed.
> 
> Problem now is the claim has escalated past the adjusters limits...so he has to bring in a 3rd party adjuster to verify things.
> 
> Took advantage of the exposed ceilings and put 4 more security cameras up yesterday.
> 
> One thing i found funny was the emergency repair company's quote for reconstruction itemized $20,000 as a line item for overhead recovery and profit on a $60,000 reconstruction.
> 
> so far that little plumbing failure has cost our insurers:
> 
> Reconstruction: $60K,
> Content loss :$25-30K,
> Emergency Response and cleanup: $15K.
> 
> I sometimes wonder if we're in the right business.


Hopefully it gets rolling again soon. That must be quite the office you have.

I know people in the disaster cleanup biz and you either have to work direct with the insurance company or you get squeezed as a sub. My friend is a sub and said he was making $3-5k per week in the early/mid 2000's but now he doesn't get any work because it's all done by the main GC that works direct with the insurance company. Any fast-response biz pays well, look at what tow trucks charge for example.


----------



## grandview

Really guys. Can't you keep your snow to yourselves? Now were getting lake effect snow off Georgian Bay.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1246737 said:


> Hopefully it gets rolling again soon. That must be quite the office you have.
> 
> I know people in the disaster cleanup biz and you either have to work direct with the insurance company or you get squeezed as a sub. My friend is a sub and said he was making $3-5k per week in the early/mid 2000's but now he doesn't get any work because it's all done by the main GC that works direct with the insurance company. Any fast-response biz pays well, look at what tow trucks charge for example.


I feel for Johnny. I just finished my basement and my sump pump quit. Fixed the basement put an alarm on the sump pump and the alarm didn't work. Flooded my basement twice in 2 years. Now I have 2 sump pumps and an alarm and when we have a spring thaw I still go down and check the pump morning and night. I'm building my house on a hill next time.


----------



## DeVries

We are still under construction from the furnace oil spill in October. Still need some basement work to be done, concrete floor etc. Been a pain in the a$$.

The only ones that win from an insurance claim are the contractors associated with them. We've had a consulting firm here, structural engineer, and a contractor almost weekly since October.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Our office is actually a house that was used as a sales office/model home for a company that built prefab cottages and homes. We had done some renos before we moved in and was going to finish the top floor this month.in a way its kind of a blessing in disguise but a very big inconvenience at at the same time. I hope it gets reconstructed soon before we get real busy.

Looks like we'll be waiting tomorrows storm out too...other than a gas bar connected to a Canafian Tire we do. Our industrials and schools are all closed and our industrials are by no means zero tolerance after friday night to monday morning. They just care about it being clear and black before they return to work after a weekend.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JohnnyRoyale;1246806 said:


> Looks like we'll be waiting tomorrows storm out too...other than a gas bar connected to a Canafian Tire we do. Our industrials and schools are all closed and our industrials are by no means zero tolerance after friday night to monday morning. They just care about it being clear and black before they return to work after a weekend.


I don't think tomorrow will be much by the time it gets here. I wouldn't be surprised if all the wind we had yesterday keeps things south of us just a touch! Don't know if it works that way, but I wouldn't be surprised.

I wish we had a proper schedule for our industrials and plaza's. I bet the smaller companies are all open and busy.


----------



## CGM Inc.

goel;1246703 said:


> So, lets play devils advicate at your industrials.
> 
> Someone does not belong (or someone works on the weekend), they show up on your site on a saturday afternoon. Slip, fall (the site is monitored so it is on camera) and sue.
> 
> Who does person that fall's insurance company go after?
> 
> You, trying to be nice to save a customer $$.
> 
> Your customer would say - we expect it to be done, or course we would have regularly paid - if they charged us - but we knew nothing about it.
> 
> Don't try to be too nice, things sometimes bite you in the pocket book.
> 
> Just my 2 cents....


I hear you! But I don't think it was that bad today. if there is ice they get done for sure or lots of snow when we have to plow. We keep them ice free but not black pavement.


----------



## CGM Inc.

....another 10cm for next Saturday as pe TWN!


----------



## wildwilly

Now why is it that it seems to only snow on the weekends...I haven't had a chance to go backpacking/winter camping since last year and I'm getting a little jittery!!! ......spending too much time with the wife!!!


----------



## snowplowchick

I love weekend snow actually. Less pressure. I don't have a wife so I can't relate. ; )


----------



## cet

snowplowchick;1246977 said:


> I love weekend snow actually. Less pressure. I don't have a wife so I can't relate. ; )


I'll take weekend snow over weekday but all in all I hate snow.

55 days and counting.


----------



## Triple L

i totally forgot monday was family day... is this a manditory holiday? I wish I woulda known and asked to make sure everyone was closed... That way I'd just let the snow fall all night and clean it up monday during the day...


----------



## snowplowchick

55 days til what?


----------



## cet

Triple L;1246991 said:


> i totally forgot monday was family day... is this a manditory holiday? I wish I woulda known and asked to make sure everyone was closed... That way I'd just let the snow fall all night and clean it up monday during the day...


Yes. There are a few malls open and Federal Gov't buildings. I'm not going to my schools until it stops.


----------



## cet

snowplowchick;1246995 said:


> 55 days til what?


April 15th, last day of contracts.

With a bit of luck the golf course will be open the 16th


----------



## JD Dave

snowplowchick;1246995 said:


> 55 days til what?


Till Snow Freedom. I personally hate weekend snow, it cuts into my drinking time.


----------



## wildwilly

I personally hate weekend snow, it cuts into my drinking time.Only if you let it!!!!


----------



## snowplowchick

Oh, iI see. Ours go to march 15 and one ends April first.


We have events at some of our sites on Monday.


----------



## snowplowchick

Drinking time eh?lol

I had two drinks tonight. Much needed. Lol


----------



## wildwilly

drinking gives me headaches too much...I indulge otherwise


----------



## cet

snowplowchick;1247005 said:


> Drinking time eh?lol
> 
> I had two drinks tonight. Much needed. Lol


I need to move there. That translates to a 1 month longer golf season.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Global is saying that the cold front might drive it south a bit more! Come on cold front!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1247108 said:


> Global is saying that the cold front might drive it south a bit more! Come on cold front!


Looks like I'll be up opening weekend drives from yesterdays wind all morning and taking a nap in the afternoon.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*
Finally, a blonde joke with some Canadian content....

As a North Bay trucker stops for a red light on Hwy.11, a
Blonde catches up. She jumps out of her car, runs up to his
Truck, and knocks on the door. The trucker lowers the
Window, and she says, "Hi, my name is Heather, and you
Are losing some of your load!"

The trucker ignores her and proceeds down the street.
When the truck stops for another red light, the girl
Catches up again. She jumps out of her car runs up and
Knocks on the door. Again, the trucker lowers the window.

As if they've never spoken, the blonde says brightly,

"Hi, my name is Heather, and you are
Losing some of your load!"

Shaking his head, the trucker ignores her again and
Continues down the street. At the third red light, the same
Thing happens again.

All out of breath, the blonde gets out of her car, runs up,
Knocks on the truck door.
The trucker lowers the window.. Again she says, "Hi, my
Name is Heather, and you are
Losing some of your load!"

When the light turns green the trucker revs up and races to
The next light . When he stops this time, he hurriedly gets
Out of the truck, and runs back to the blonde. He knocks on
Her window, and as she lowers it, he says,..............

"Hi, my name is Kevin, it's winter in CANADA , and I'm driving the damn SALT TRUCK.........." *


----------



## old.goalie

cet;1246988 said:


> I'll take weekend snow over weekday but all in all I hate snow.
> 
> 55 days and counting.





Pristine PM ltd;1247108 said:


> Global is saying that the cold front might drive it south a bit more! Come on cold front!


I love snow, have since I was a child. Then grandpa let me use the JD (not the other JD) and I was hooked on all methods of clearing snow. It's one of the best jobs in the world. I get paid to go out in the worst weather (when everyone else is hiding inside) and make it possible for everyone to walk/drive safely. I am part of a team of unknown hero's :crying:.

The best part is when the weather is perfect I don't have to work.

Now landscaping, construction etc sucks. You are expected to work from b4 sun up to after sun down and when the weather is crappy, they call that your day off...screw that!!!!

Let it snow, let it snow and one more time, let it snow payup


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

No snow in the forecast for Renfrew, staying south of us. Great week to get the firewood in!!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe on Thursday we might see some activity. If its a repeat of last year then the plows will be sitting for me. Good thing for contracts.


----------



## PlatinumService

my stuff is open tommorow... relay switch went on the plow last night, anyone know who would be open on a sunday to get a new one around these parts?, york region equipment isnt.

55 days sounds good to me, im enjoying the winter and it makes no difference to me whether its weekend or weekday snow... i stop drinking from nov 15th to apr 15th lol. have spring on the brain tho so snow isnt as exciting as it was in the begining of november.


----------



## ff1221

My contracts end the 1st of April, shortened them up a few years ago, can't wait till April 1.

Only got about 1cm here yesterday, the wind was blowing so hard it all disappeared anyways, guess we'll wait and see if we get the 15cm they are predicting for overnight.


----------



## CGM Inc.

xll_VIPER_llx;1247120 said:


> *
> Finally, a blonde joke with some Canadian content....
> 
> As a North Bay trucker ......"Hi, my name is Kevin, it's winter in CANADA , and I'm driving the damn SALT TRUCK.........." *


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## cet

PlatinumService;1247189 said:


> my stuff is open tommorow... relay switch went on the plow last night, anyone know who would be open on a sunday to get a new one around these parts?, york region equipment isnt.
> 
> 55 days sounds good to me, im enjoying the winter and it makes no difference to me whether its weekend or weekday snow... i stop drinking from nov 15th to apr 15th lol. have spring on the brain tho so snow isnt as exciting as it was in the begining of november.


What does the relay switch do.

Princess auto might have it.

What do you have that's open?


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1247214 said:


> What does the relay switch do.
> 
> Princess auto might have it.
> 
> What do you have that's open?


sorry the solenoid (relay) went.

i dont think princess has the right size that i need.

Walmart is open tommorrow


----------



## cet

PlatinumService;1247220 said:


> sorry the solenoid (relay) went.
> 
> i dont think princess has the right size that i need.
> 
> Walmart is open tommorrow


Walmart is closed tomorrow according to their website.
Princess Auto has the stock Western one. It's on the blue blister pack. It's caller Winter or Snow something $24.95

http://www.walmart.ca/store?StoreID=1012


----------



## CGM Inc.

PlatinumService;1247220 said:


> sorry the solenoid (relay) went.
> 
> i dont think princess has the right size that i need.
> 
> Walmart is open tommorrow


They are pretty universal as long as the Amp rating is OK. Crappy Tire, Part Source?
We have a spare...


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1247222 said:


> Walmart is closed tomorrow according to their website.
> Princess Auto has the stock Western one. It's on the blue blister pack. It's caller Winter or Snow something $24.95
> 
> http://www.walmart.ca/store?StoreID=1012


yeah i just talked with the manager this morning when i was done doing salt touch ups and he changed it because he said all his competitors were going to be open.



Cedar Grounds;1247223 said:


> They are pretty universal as long as the Amp rating is OK. Crappy Tire, Part Source?
> We have a spare...


ok sounds good i just wasnt sure and wanted to be safe.


----------



## cet

I thought this was a legal holiday and they have to be closed. Only stores is so called tourist areas were allowed to be open. The Pacific Mall and the Prominad were the only one's on the news. I know all the other malls are closed because a friend of mine has 12 Bell stores and they are all closed.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1247232 said:


> I thought this was a legal holiday and they have to be closed. Only stores is so called tourist areas were allowed to be open. The Pacific Mall and the Prominad were the only one's on the news. I know all the other malls are closed because a friend of mine has 12 Bell stores and they are all closed.


No idea, this is what i was told.... its their world i just live in it.

yeah i didnt even see the western solenoid when i looked. but i found it this time. thanks.


----------



## cet

I guess he can open if he wants. It seems no one ever wants to be closed for anything except Christmas and New Years day.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1247241 said:


> I guess he can open if he wants. It seems no one ever wants to be closed for anything except Christmas and New Years day.


even tho the bank wont be open there are still tons of traffic for the bank machines because there are no other banks on this side of town, so traffic will be heavy all day as well. so ill treat it like every other snowfall.

on edit: i was looking at the store hours and it says on the website they open until 11 and really they are open until 10 instead.


----------



## CGM Inc.

another gorgeous day with a snow storm to follow!

All plows are mounted, ready to go.....maybe we can jinx it


----------



## rooferdave

speaking of jokes with canadian content...


At a bar last night; I met this really pretty girl wearing a sweater
with a big maple leaf on the front.
I walked up to her and said 'Hi, my name is Three Goal Lead'
I was thinking someone wearing a Maple Leaf sweater would surely blow a
three goal lead.


----------



## B&E snowplowing

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: I just fell off my chair and p$$$ed my self.


----------



## rooferdave

speaking of beer guys, check this out!

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2011/02/19/17337496.html


----------



## Grassman09

Clean up pics from yesterday. Had more snow in Milton then Miss yesterday. One could have plowed if they wanted to but sun and pre salt helped allot.


----------



## wildwilly

who is going to be the first to break the 1k page response????


----------



## PlatinumService

Probably Cre....he is probably stalking and watching the count just to say he did it LOL


----------



## rooferdave

wildwilly;1247385 said:


> who is going to be the first to break the 1k page response????


actuall the 1k post occured 02/12/08 at 7:29 pm by schuitb, the post you are refering to will be our 20k post!

ok I am trying to avoid my paperwork today and am hanging here


----------



## CGM Inc.

rooferdave;1247397 said:


> ok I am trying to avoid my paperwork today and am hanging here


LOL! I go for Hot Tub, Home Made Cake and Beer! 
Ready to work sometimes tonight or in the morning!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1247366 said:


> Clean up pics from yesterday. Had more snow in Milton then Miss yesterday. One could have plowed if they wanted to but sun and pre salt helped allot.


Is that where I believe it is? Don't see my box


----------



## musclecarboy

rooferdave;1247397 said:


> actuall the 1k post occured 02/12/08 at 7:29 pm by schuitb, the post you are refering to will be our 20k post!
> 
> ok I am trying to avoid my paperwork today and am hanging here


Haha no he meant 1k page, so the actual response is 20,000. What a thread this is, are there any bigger ones on here?


----------



## wildwilly

Guess I'm way too new...more of a voyeur than a contributor. I enjoy "listening" to you "big" boys..n gal chat...good info...now I'll have to get more grass customers to get the toys and add ons you all chat about.My want list is already too big, I need another driver lol


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1247405 said:


> Haha no he meant 1k page, so the actual response is 20,000. What a thread this is, are there any bigger ones on here?


Depending how you set your posts per page


----------



## CGM Inc.

wildwilly;1247408 said:


> Guess I'm way too new...more of a voyeur than a contributor. I enjoy "listening" to you "big" boys..n gal chat...good info...now I'll have to get more grass customers to get the toys and add ons you all chat about.My want list is already too big, I need another driver lol


It might be you on page 1000 if you keep posting :waving:
Great place to learn on here! Only my 3rd winter as well!


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1247409 said:


> Depending how you set your posts per page


Very true, I think default is 20 per page.

On a weather note, I hate blowing snow. I never get any sleep because I have to keep clearing one main doorway. Oh well, hope for the best


----------



## rooferdave

musclecarboy;1247405 said:


> Haha no he meant 1k page, so the actual response is 20,000. What a thread this is, are there any bigger ones on here?




this is me in my dunce cap!


----------



## CGM Inc.

i take the last 999
post *****s!


----------



## musclecarboy

Question for you guys with gas cutting torches.....

Where do you get cylinders filled? Someone told me about Linde in Concord, anyone been there? Also, how much would it cost to get the small cylinders filled? 20cu ft oxygen, 10cu ft acetylene kit from busy bee.

EDIT: I guess I get 20,000. Nice!


----------



## CGM Inc.

We use Linde too. Its a Pita since they charge you rental for the cylinders 10$ or so a month (sometimes I get a bill sometimes not). Not much for the fill, think its around 30-40$


----------



## rooferdave

I just rent the big cylinders from praxair, it is $60/year for any tank you rent, propane, oxy etc
http://praxair.com/na/us/praxairSL.nsf/StoresLoc


----------



## rooferdave

usually if you own one and it is similar too theirs, you rent one ond then send yours in for exchange and you always have a spare on hand


----------



## wildwilly

T.S.C. does it now and it's open Sunday...great when usually I'm on my last 12 inches of bead and "ping" no wire left [email protected]#$%..they have it all and you swap out cylinder-exchange program--40 or so for acetylene... can't remember o2 prices


----------



## JD Dave

The little tanks cost basically the same to fill as the big tanks that's why we dont have any small ones. If your only doing a little work the small tanks are fine and you don't have to pay any rent. I think we pay around $60/tank/year also.


----------



## musclecarboy

rooferdave;1247443 said:


> I just rent the big cylinders from praxair, it is $60/year for any tank you rent, propane, oxy etc
> http://praxair.com/na/us/praxairSL.nsf/StoresLoc


Hang on, $60 per tank per year filled? Man that's way easier. But I don't do much cutting thats the thing


----------



## Mr.Markus

$60/yr for the tank rental. + your gases. I use Praxair as well.


----------



## rooferdave

musclecarboy;1247467 said:


> Hang on, $60 per tank per year filled? Man that's way easier. But I don't do much cutting thats the thing


noooo $60.00 per year is for RENTAL ONLY you pay per fill for the O2


----------



## musclecarboy

rooferdave;1247511 said:


> noooo $60.00 per year is for RENTAL ONLY you pay per fill for the O2


Ok I see. I will go to linde tuesday and see what they say. They small tanks should be fine for me but if it's the same price to fill small ones as it is to fill big ones, I'll just rent big ones and buy the torch handle.


----------



## cet

The day before the last few snowfalls has been great. Today is no exception.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1247548 said:


> The day before the last few snowfalls has been great. Today is no exception.


X2! At least it doesn't go all day tomorrow! Everything should be done and over ready for bed by noon tomorrow.


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;1247556 said:


> X2! At least it doesn't go all day tomorrow! Everything should be done and over ready for bed by noon tomorrow.


I'm not getting up until 6am so I should be able to make it past noon I hope. I have a heavy schedule of 90 minutes of plowing if no one breaks down. wesport


----------



## CGM Inc.

We have a couple 24 hour places we have to do sooner, not even certain if they are open tonight?
Anyone know about Tim's being open?


----------



## DeVries

I think it's going to last a little longer than they say. We will probably have to deal with the wrap around precipitation from this one as well, it seems to have that happening now already if you look at the back of the radar picture.

Should be fine though, quiet day tomorrow, lots of people home to shovel their own walks and driveways, should make it easier for us.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Tim's will be open I am sure, might have shorter hours. It should be posted today.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_* * Winter Storm watch

Winter Storm watch

Issued at 1:18 PM EST Sunday 20 February 2011
Summary

..Snow and blowing snow possible tonight..

Details

A Colorado low over Southwestern Iowa this afternoon is tracking towards Northern Ohio. Snow ahead of this low will move into Southwestern Ontario later this afternoon then into remaining regions this evening. Significant amounts of snow are likely with a potential for 15 cm of snow in many areas tonight. The snow may change over to ice pellets and freezing rain for a few hours tonight in locales near Western Lake Erie. Brisk east to northeast winds are also expected to whip up the freshly fallen snow resulting in low visibilities in blowing snow in many areas. Driving conditions are expected to deteriorate quickly beginning this evening and become hazardous due to very low visibility in heavy snow and blowing snow. Freezing rain in the extreme southwest may make untreated surfaces become icy. The snow and freezing precipitation will move off to the east of the district by Monday morning as the low pressure system races east over Pennsylvania to Southern New England. Environment Canada is closely monitoring the situation. Warnings will be issued later today as required. Refer to your local public forecast for further details.*_


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1247571 said:


> Tim's will be open I am sure, might have shorter hours. It should be posted today.


Our Wendy's are open so we are there anyway. Just can't let them have +10cm without showing up.


----------



## Urban_Plowboy

I'm partyin' like it's 19999....








........sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## rooferdave

20,000

woohooo!!


----------



## mrmagnum

Calling for 5-10 cm here!


----------



## wildwilly

Yes another snowmgeddon...I like it when they call for 1-3 and I get 15...call for 5-10 and get 2. Should keep a tally next year as to how many times TWM and EC actually get it right. I'm sure if they find the right snowbank/drift they can be always right. 
I guess It all depends upon where you measure it from!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yup! She's moving fast, showing up on Exeter over Windsor already. Good thing... I was getting bored. should be starting here between 6-7 tonight


----------



## orenlasko

It's not a particularly deep system. But very wide. Looks like if it moves the right way it will be over pretty quick..


----------



## wildwilly

CRAP..... forgot to shut my controller off OR the kids were playing with it( ya I'll go with that one!),... got the charger on and the block heater. Always wondered how come they don't make an auto shutoff for blade controllers


----------



## cet

They just lowered all the amounts. We are going to have to push yesterdays drifting but this might be easier then I first thought.


----------



## cet

wildwilly;1247647 said:


> CRAP..... forgot to shut my controller off OR the kids were playing with it( ya I'll go with that one!),... got the charger on and the block heater. Always wondered how come they don't make an auto shutoff for blade controllers


Wire it to the accessories instead of direct power and that won't happen again.


----------



## wildwilly

thanks for the tip, I didn't realize that could be done


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1247664 said:


> They just lowered all the amounts. We are going to have to push yesterdays drifting but this might be easier then I first thought.


yeah i saw that... EC still has 5-10 for newmarket but we will see what it says in half an hour when updated.

it would be nice if it was nothing or just a salt


----------



## cet

It also only happens when you leave the controller in float. There is always power running when you are in float.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

A smile just went across my face!


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1247683 said:


> A smile just went across my face!


Really 

You think it's bigger then mine. We still have to plow all the drifting I skipped last night.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I would be happy to plow the drifting!!! You have all day to plow the drifting!!!! hahaha


----------



## PlatinumService

Pristine PM ltd;1247683 said:


> A smile just went across my face!


Jon those numbers are from TWN... seeing what thier record is like this year i wouldnt get too excited.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1247686 said:


> I would be happy to plow the drifting!!! You have all day to plow the drifting!!!! hahaha


Thanks for the offer. I will email you the locations.:laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

You guys just jinxed it we're going to get hammered now.


----------



## mrmagnum

EC just downgraded us to 2-4 cm.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1247467 said:


> Hang on, $60 per tank per year filled? Man that's way easier. But I don't do much cutting thats the thing


I own all my own tanks, they're fairly expensive up front cost $250 or $300 or something like that... but then I only pay for the refill... Its great as our welding shop is a 5 min walk up the street... Heck, when I first bought my welder the rep walked down to the shop for his lunch break to help tune it in...


----------



## musclecarboy

Ah man, I got all excited to plow. Too bad. I'm sure there will be more


----------



## dingybigfoot

Pristine PM ltd;1247683 said:


> A smile just went across my face!


 x's two. We'll see if this downgrade stays.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1247721 said:


> Ah man, I got all excited to plow. Too bad. I'm sure there will be more


You can come up here in the morning if you're boarded. I have 26 schools that need touching up. Maybe full plows, who knows.


----------



## cet

This interest anyone.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...Horste-4000-12-snow-blade-W0QQAdIdZ261560200#


----------



## Daner

The Big snow may be blown out the window, But there's still that wind


----------



## Daner

I'm glad I'm not a weather man....By the looks of things, I wouldn't call this one off


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Down Graded*



Daner;1247784 said:


> I'm glad I'm not a weather man....By the looks of things, I wouldn't call this one off


Wow, what a hour can change.... now calling for 10cm total instead of 20-25cm for tonight, dropped the storm watch too boot....

Just confirms that we will likely get 30cm..... lol'


----------



## orenlasko

cet;1247752 said:


> This interest anyone.
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...Horste-4000-12-snow-blade-W0QQAdIdZ261560200#


Nice blade.


----------



## orenlasko

Its not saturday...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

downgraded my 5 to 10 to 1cm over night... looks like its honeydo list day I mean family day after all tomorrow xysport


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the guy with the horst blade also has a 310sj... they got for about $113 000... thats what the replacement is listed on the one im renting. its a nice machine. too much for me though.. I might call on that blade near the end of the month


----------



## Ant118

Dont let this one go. I was looking at pressure charts and there is a big Low Pressure coming from the South. Also check out the radar. Nice blob moving over Windsor right now. Keep a listening watch lol.


----------



## cet

I must admit the radar looks pretty bad.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1247864 said:


> the guy with the horst blade also has a 310sj... they got for about $113 000... thats what the replacement is listed on the one im renting. its a nice machine. too much for me though.. I might call on that blade near the end of the month


Some ammo for you I picked up my 4200 series snow wing 10-16... Not the flip up wings like that, the wings that move 180degree's for $3500 and its in really great shape! That things a rip off at that price...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

and what are you going to put that blade on your truck? 
or did you just buy it to sell it to me later. lol


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Great Deal*



Triple L;1247963 said:


> Some ammo for you I picked up my 4200 series snow wing 10-16... Not the flip up wings like that, the wings that move 180degree's for $3500 and its in really great shape! That things a rip off at that price...


Hey Chad, you got one heck of a buy at $3500.00, should have been 5-6k.....

AL


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1247972 said:



> Hey Chad, you got one heck of a buy at $3500.00, should have been 5-6k.....
> 
> AL


Im a sucker for a good deal, I picked up a 2 year old harness for a 6430 for $2000 also... and that was off a local dealership LOL

So I got a 15K (list price) blade for $5500 when its all said and done, It dosent really even need paint but I think over the summer I'll giver a nice coat to really make it look new


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1247968 said:


> and what are you going to put that blade on your truck?
> or did you just buy it to sell it to me later. lol


Your not the first one to offer to buy it off of me for $1,000 more then I paid for it 

But like I said, some ammo, you can tell the guy at the end of the month which might make him think.... I know your strategy LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

wow great deals.


radar looks scary right now.


I didnt offer you $1000 more.. lol but I know YOUR strategy. cheers!


----------



## grandview

Were in for 6-8 tonight you guys going to get hit to?


----------



## dingybigfoot

downgraded again!
1-3


----------



## Triple L

dingybigfoot;1248006 said:


> downgraded again!
> 1-3


SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Us to, now close to 5cm


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Triple L;1248025 said:


> SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Us to, now close to 5cm


_*man that sucks........ i just bought a 3rd truck so now i'm counting on some more snow to fund the backyard project on my house this spring! They better upgrade it!:crying:*_


----------



## Triple L

xll_VIPER_llx;1248031 said:


> _*man that sucks........ i just bought a 3rd truck so now i'm counting on some more snow to fund the backyard project on my house this spring! They better upgrade it!:crying:*_


with a blade? wow man your growing quick!

Congrats


----------



## cet

I don't want to disappoint you 2 but they have taken away the evening already. They are only showing the overnight and on.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Triple L;1248033 said:


> with a blade? wow man your growing quick!
> 
> Congrats


_*thanks Bro! 2 of the trucks are for plowing 1 is for personal use for the wife, yes i have only a blade but i bought sanders this year too, i also just picked up another contract starting next year that has 11 houses on a culdasack( hope i spelt that right lol ) the houses start at a cool million to own, 4 of the houses even have elevators in them! When they built this nice little corner of heaven they made the deadend street narrow so city trucks cant fit up and around it, I am very happy about it!payup*_


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

cet;1248042 said:


> I don't want to disappoint you 2 but they have taken away the evening already. They are only showing the overnight and on.


_*Shhhhhhhh cet! *_


----------



## Elite_Maint

I seen the downgrade.....put a smile to my face... especially since i spent all day watching ice racing in Minden, Ontario....time for a nap!!


----------



## Alpha Property

Snow's starting to fall here in Niagara (Thorold)


----------



## Ant118

Dont be so sure about 2-3cms. Were gonna get a good amount.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Ant118;1248140 said:


> Dont be so sure about 2-3cms. Were gonna get a good amount.


_*I'm thinking so too..... we already have about 2-3 cm here in just about 2 hours! payup*_


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1248042 said:


> I don't want to disappoint you 2 but they have taken away the evening already. They are only showing the overnight and on.


I haven't looked at anything the last 8 hours but they sound like +5cm not 10-15 anymore.
Should be able to get away to plow once.

It is always deceiving at TWN when they take out the evening...just looks like everything is over but it isn't!


----------



## Ant118

I dont believe in using TWN. One thing about being a pilot was learning weather. And from the looks of it, the way the Low is sitting over most of Southern Ontario. We are gonna get a decent amount. And hope that the cold front doesnt create a trof. If that happens, thats your 10-15cms.


----------



## CGM Inc.

1st city salter came down my road....


----------



## coif_kid

Looking at Aurora and Newmarket, I don't think anymore than 3 to 4 cm max. Doesn't take a rocket scientist to see on the EC radar (King City) that the system is diving south quick. Figure at the most flurries (0.2cm or less and hour) will be occurring within the hour. It is possible that it could even stop snowing altogether for a while there.


----------



## Ant118

im plowing in mississauga so aurora doesnt help me lol.


----------



## PlatinumService

salters have done the main roads here and doing the dirt roads now, just salting and wet already.

my lot looks good still. what has everyone got so far?


----------



## coif_kid

Oh I see. Well I guess Aurora gets lucky this time, since we had all that lake effect in December while you guys had all the fun.


----------



## musclecarboy

Everything still patchy for me. Looks like a full salting.


----------



## Ant118

In York Region. We might not get much. Peel and surrounding will see some good amount of snow.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1248197 said:


> Everything still patchy for me. Looks like a full salting.


Your salt is holding. I'm not checking, no point. I'm going at 6, if there isn't enough to plow I will go and get the salt truck. I will let the salt guys sleep until we have the schools done. I don't push the guys that hard. Good employee's are hard to find and we need to treat them well.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1248226 said:


> Your salt is holding. I'm not checking, no point. I'm going at 6, if there isn't enough to plow I will go and get the salt truck. I will let the salt guys sleep until we have the schools done. I don't push the guys that hard. Good employee's are hard to find and we need to treat them well.


It looked OK as of 9pm... Who knows what its like now. I went nuts with salt on sidewalks on Friday because I loaded too much in my truck for when I filled the bins, so I had to spread the extra somewhere. If the walks are good at 6am I won't bother my sidewalk guy... at least 75% of the area was done Friday afternoon by me so I can push around the epoke for a few mins to finish off if needed.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am not sure what time makes sense, I want to see what that band is the west is going to do. I can't see how it will stay that south of us.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1248243 said:


> I am not sure what time makes sense, I want to see what that band is the west is going to do. I can't see how it will stay that south of us.


I saw that too. 3 sounds good to me, should be long gone by then


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1248243 said:


> I am not sure what time makes sense, I want to see what that band is the west is going to do. I can't see how it will stay that south of us.


Roads are almost bare where they salted. We had maybe close to 3cm I guess. Sort of slowed down snowing. I aim for somewhere around 4 to either plow or salt, my guess is we plow.


----------



## Ant118

Im not sure for mississauga. Might head out around 5-6?


----------



## goel

We are doing the 5:30 start, never know what we will find by then.

Have a good plow or maybe salt, or maybe both or maybe nothing everyone.

ahh, love the weathermen and women


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

just a skiff of snow here, gotta check what the residual salt did on the walks. System sliding by underneath us. Looks like the tropics are getting hit real good.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

A place I salted a few hours ago to test is patchy, so we are going to drop the blades at 3 and salt away from there. Should go well, looks like a couple more cm's by the morning.


----------



## old.goalie

Pristine PM ltd;1248336 said:


> A place I salted a few hours ago to test is patchy, so we are going to drop the blades at 3 and salt away from there. Should go well, looks like a couple more cm's by the morning.


Thats my plan also, 3am.....got about 3-5CM here at 404 and 401. 
I painted my driveway white with salt and it didn't hold up, I've got 2cm on it, if not more.
It stopped snowing about 1AM. 
not much but enough to plow.
With (hopefully) no cars on the road or parked in the lots it should make for a good night for everyone.


----------



## Ant118

Ya im off at 5:30. But not tired surprisingly lol.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

It always looks worse where I live in the country, get into town and the residual is already working. Just gonna leave it and see what happens with it around 10ish. Looks like Mr Devries is getting the snow (Hope he wanted it)


----------



## DeVries

Jacobsmovinsnow;1248372 said:


> It always looks worse where I live in the country, get into town and the residual is already working. Just gonna leave it and see what happens with it around 10ish. Looks like Mr Devries is getting the snow (Hope he wanted it)


Well I really didn't want the snow but it's here so we'll enjoy moving it I guess. About 4 inches down now looks like this is going to be a double plow storm.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I really enjoy weekend daytime plowing. Although I know its not quite the weekend... same difference.


----------



## CGM Inc.

3cm out here and everyone is out plowing.........


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1248406 said:


> 3cm out here and everyone is out plowing.........


I was going to just slam more salt but it's too cold. Double digits below 0 is always a plow for me.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

we kinda half and halfed it. You could feel the temp drop though a few hours back.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1248414 said:


> we kinda half and halfed it. You could feel the temp drop though a few hours back.


X2 Oakville got a lot more then Mississauga and had to be plowed.


----------



## cet

I was out so I pushed my old age homes. there might have been 1". Means less salt and I did the 3 place's in 45 minutes. We are starting schools now. Easy plow in the daylight.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1248428 said:


> I was out so I pushed my old age homes. there might have been 1". Means less salt and I did the 3 place's in 45 minutes. We are starting schools now. Easy plow in the daylight.


you can dis regard my pm... this answered my question

we did a full go. just borderline on 1 inch but with the wind i dont think salt would have given me the result i was looking for. went by fast tho.


----------



## ff1221

This is what i woke up to at 3:30, promptly went back to sleep.


----------



## CGM Inc.

ff1221;1248439 said:


> This is what i woke up to at 3:30, promptly went back to sleep.


....got lucky!


----------



## cet

ff1221;1248439 said:


> This is what i woke up to at 3:30, promptly went back to sleep.


I thought you were going to post a 7am picture with 6" of snow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1248441 said:


> I thought you were going to post a 7am picture with 6" of snow.


I'm glad you finished that sentence with .......of snow.

It a full push and salt for me, lots and weekend drives....then I can sleep in tomorrow. 
3/4 done now but the wife's not home so I have to let the dogs out.....and check PS of course.... see what you're all up too.


----------



## JD Dave

We plowed everything still have a bunch of salting to do but stopped for breakfast. My dad is away so I thought I'd salt everything myself. I should have got somebody to bring another truck down because apparently my dad does more then I thought he did. Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

scraped a few places that are open today more just laneways and entrances and dropped a little salt. wind did most the work for me. I did the important sidewalks and let the sidewalk guy stay in till 9am. 

few crazy people out this am. - guy squeeging his whole car not just the windows.
another guy asks me what time it is cause his ride to work is late.. told him its a holiday.. he replys "never heard of it" 




how old would that blade be that cet posted? and those are manual end plates right?
I thought that style of horst was very durable.


----------



## JD Dave

Stephan I heard this morning that Van Raine and Son has a brand new Deere stolen last week. It was onsite somewhere the Brampton area I think. You might want to call him just to check if they got it rust proofed.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1248464 said:


> scraped a few places that are open today more just laneways and entrances and dropped a little salt. wind did most the work for me. I did the important sidewalks and let the sidewalk guy stay in till 9am.
> 
> few crazy people out this am. - guy squeeging his whole car not just the windows.
> another guy asks me what time it is cause his ride to work is late.. told him its a holiday.. he replys "never heard of it"
> 
> how old would that blade be that cet posted? and those are manual end plates right?
> I thought that style of horst was very durable.


It says 2009. It looks to be in good shape. I'm tempted to buy it but I already have way to many spare blades laying around. That blade is perfect to mount on a loader frame of a 6000 series Deere.


----------



## schrader

Less than 2cm here, shovel only and let the sun get rid of the rest. That Horst blade is just around the corner from me but I don't know who owns it, the paint doesn't look original.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I was thinking for the rental JD 310sj hoe that I have. Im thinking about keeping that on staff next year a ditching 2 trucks.

you can buy it though... im not in any rush for anything. I can always look at something you have


----------



## musclecarboy

Pretty easy run this morning. Salter was being a pain to start, finally got it going after some messing around with it. It's nice and sunny now so we should be good for melting.


----------



## PlatinumService

sun is out things are looking good. gonna take the atv out on the lake and do some fishing today.


----------



## grandview

4-6 here and kind of windy all night.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

grandview;1248495 said:


> 4-6 here and kind of windy all night.


don't you guys have a holiday too?


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1248499 said:


> don't you guys have a holiday too?


I just phoned somewhere in the States to order 2 springs for a trailer ramp and they were open. $11.49 there, $100 here.


----------



## CGM Inc.

PlatinumService;1248481 said:


> sun is out things are looking good.


Does my plowing  and also a great job 
We didn't plow any of our condo's


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1248465 said:


> Stephan I heard this morning that Van Raine and Son has a brand new Deere stolen last week. It was onsite somewhere the Brampton area I think. You might want to call him just to check if they got it rust proofed.


Will do! We take a site over from them starting this spring 
Called him and left a VM


----------



## grandview

MIDTOWNPC;1248499 said:


> don't you guys have a holiday too?


For me or for people who work for banks,govt,schools?

Roll up the rim started yesterday,got my first loser already.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

grandview;1248533 said:


> For me or for people who work for banks,govt,schools?
> 
> Roll up the rim started yesterday,got my first loser already.


I hear ya. 
We are a tourist town apparently so alot of places can get away with being open if they want but most are closed today. My biggest lot is the YMCA and its open today.

I wonder what snow contracts are like at casinos.. there are alot of people and I could picture alot of people looking to get lucky on a slip and fall.


----------



## JD Dave

I couldn't believe how many places were open today. Glad the sun came out made the lots nice and black


----------



## CGM Inc.

Just had a power nap! Nice to see the sun  doing some checks now to see whats happening out there


----------



## Shaw

grandview;1248533 said:


> For me or for people who work for banks,govt,schools?
> 
> Roll up the rim started yesterday,got my first loser already.


Yeah I had 2 already today and of course they are both not winners


----------



## DeVries

No sun here still snowing...............................hope it's stops soon so the salt can keep up.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1248606 said:


> I couldn't believe how many places were open today. Glad the sun came out made the lots nice and black


Hardly anything is open here... Everythings super quiet!

Today was a great snow... Was the best push of the season yet! No stress no worries no problems, my the 3720 didn't start work till 8:00 in the morning LOL. Everything scraped up nice to! Too bad every snow wasn't like this one for me....


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1248641 said:


> Hardly anything is open here... Everythings super quiet!
> 
> Today was a great snow... Was the best push of the season yet! No stress no worries no problems, my the 3720 didn't start work till 8:00 in the morning LOL. Everything scraped up nice to! Too bad every snow wasn't like this one for me....


You do different types of places then me. Winners, Shoppers Drug Mart, Burger King, Hasty Market, Tim Hortons and bunch of other places we have are open. We do a chinese mall and every store is open it it. even our distribution centres had regular shifts. Kind of surprised me.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1248648 said:


> You do different types of places then me. Winners, Shoppers Drug Mart, Burger King, Hasty Market, Tim Hortons and bunch of other places we have are open. We do a chinese mall and every store is open it it. even our distribution centres had regular shifts. Kind of surprised me.


Trucks never stop hauling.....always thought that side of business would be a nightmare to schedule, "Needs to be there yesterday...O' it's a holiday? couold you hold onto it and bring it back out tomorrow." Kinda like "I need the lot open for 7am" but it doesn't snow until 7:45 " Where the hell are you?!!!!!"

Had a customer wanting me to jump their Mercedes-Benz ML350 turbo diesel SUV . Would've made a great picture for you guys but I couldn't do that to them, they pay me too much. Wonder what the cab fare is from Erin to Forest Hill?


----------



## schrader

JD Dave;1248648 said:


> You do different types of places then me. Winners, Shoppers Drug Mart, Burger King, Hasty Market, Tim Hortons and bunch of other places we have are open. We do a chinese mall and every store is open it it. even our distribution centres had regular shifts. Kind of surprised me.


Went to Barrie today figuring some of the big box stores would open, the whole city is closed, Lowes, Home Depot, Costco, everything was closed. Went to Vaughn Mills wow crazy busy there.


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader;1248748 said:


> Went to Barrie today figuring some of the big box stores would open, the whole city is closed, Lowes, Home Depot, Costco, everything was closed. Went to Vaughn Mills wow crazy busy there.


Post office is open and regular mail was delivered. Guess they don't have families.


----------



## snowplowchick

I had a bad day today. Let's just say one wing of my extreme v is sitting beside the truck. As in detached.


----------



## grandview

snowplowchick;1248757 said:


> I had a bad day today. Let's just say one wing of my extreme v is sitting beside the truck. As in detached.


Do tell...


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1248722 said:


> Trucks never stop hauling.....always thought that side of business would be a nightmare to schedule, "Needs to be there yesterday...O' it's a holiday? couold you hold onto it and bring it back out tomorrow." Kinda like "I need the lot open for 7am" but it doesn't snow until 7:45 " Where the hell are you?!!!!!"
> 
> Had a customer wanting me to jump their Mercedes-Benz ML350 turbo diesel SUV . Would've made a great picture for you guys but I couldn't do that to them, they pay me too much. Wonder what the cab fare is from Erin to Forest Hill?


The fresh produce trucks were lined up quite a ways down the road, the are a real PITA because it seems alot of fruit and Vegtables are packed in ice when being hauled long distances. They leave trails of water everywhere around the loading docks and when it's super cold it turns into a skating ring really quick.


schrader;1248748 said:


> Went to Barrie today figuring some of the big box stores would open, the whole city is closed, Lowes, Home Depot, Costco, everything was closed. Went to Vaughn Mills wow crazy busy there.


VM is always crazy busy, malls give me a headache.


----------



## snowplowchick

Curb. When I figure out how to strap it to the other wing so I can make the trek home I will see if I can upload a pic.


----------



## JD Dave

snowplowchick;1248765 said:


> Curb. When I figure out how to strap it to the other wing so I can make the trek home I will see if I can upload a pic.


Sounds like fun, sorry about your troubles. You should concentrate more on plowing then looking at the young studs driving by. Does Triple L plow near you. LOL


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1248772 said:


> Sounds like fun, sorry about your troubles. You should concentrate more on plowing then looking at the young studs driving by. Does Triple L plow near you. LOL


At least we know it wasn't JD she was looking at.


----------



## musclecarboy

I wonder who clears VM. I can't imagine what that's worth


----------



## snowplowchick

Ha ha boys. I wish there was something to look at. I'm in the middle of nowhereville. I think that is part of the problem.

I don't want to do the walk of shame home with a one winged plow. 

Thank goodness there's a spare. 
Plow for sale, lady-driven, keep your eye out on kijiji. ; )


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1248778 said:


> I wonder who clears VM. I can't imagine what that's worth


JR Services.


----------



## grandview

Don't call it a one winged plow,call it a directional plow.

Isn't nowhereville near Grimsby ?


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1248776 said:


> At least we know it wasn't JD she was looking at.


She would have written off the whole truck staring at this fine specimen. LOL


----------



## JD Dave

snowplowchick;1248757 said:


> I had a bad day today. Let's just say one wing of my extreme v is sitting beside the truck. As in detached.


She won't tell us where she lives because Chad is stalking her.


----------



## grandview

Depending on what doctor your going to, that will determine what kind of specimen you are!


----------



## snowplowchick

I'm bad at directions, even the gps says here, "turn by turn guidance cannot be given in this area, please use the directional indicator.

Not a chance I'm telling you guys where I am ; ) lol


----------



## grandview

She probably plows Clifton Hills.


----------



## snowplowchick

grandview;1248798 said:


> She probably plows Clifton Hills.


Lol,

I am actually looking at livestock right now, nothing garish like clifton hill.


----------



## grandview

So then your at the Horseshoe falls then.


----------



## snowplowchick

grandview;1248802 said:


> So then your at the Horseshoe falls then.


I think triple l is closer to the falls than me
Edited to say my white knight is here with straps for me. No more talk!


----------



## grandview

Last guess ,your in Barrie .


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1248756 said:


> Post office is open and regular mail was delivered. Guess they don't have families.


That's why they call it Canada Post.  It's a Provincial holiday. My sister works for the Federal Gov't and she is working today. I think the holiday is only 3 or 4 provinces.

My oldest son is in the army and he is in a Parade in Petawawa.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Tom, VM was worth 600 last time around. Don't ask how I know.

Found a backhoe battery box we lost last storm. Pile melted and tada!!

Best push of the season for us too!


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1248764 said:


> The fresh produce trucks were lined up quite a ways down the road, the are a real PITA because it seems alot of fruit and Vegtables are packed in ice when being hauled long distances.


Blue Kenworths from Guelph? I hang around with the owners first son, who now manages the operation, I'll ask him to start bleeding their air tanks there as well. He owes me some favours.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1248825 said:


> Blue Kenworths from Guelph? I hang around with the owners first son, who now manages the operation, I'll ask him to start bleeding their air tanks there as well. He owes me some favours.


It's hard to keep track of all the trucks but I'll try and keep my eye out for blue Kenworths.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1248816 said:


> Tom, VM was worth 600 last time around. Don't ask how I know.
> 
> Found a backhoe battery box we lost last storm. Pile melted and tada!!
> 
> Best push of the season for us too!


I feel like that's a low number. That place is fuggen HUUUUGE!

I wish I could find the cover to my pro-flo salter... It's in a ditch somewhere along my route I'm sure. Oh well, summer is close enough.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1248830 said:


> I feel like that's a low number. That place is fuggen HUUUUGE!
> 
> I wish I could find the cover to my pro-flo salter... It's in a ditch somewhere along my route I'm sure. Oh well, summer is close enough.


Someone told me that number also and I'd do it in a heartbeat for 600k all in , including hauling snow as long as it was onsite.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1248830 said:


> I feel like that's a low number. That place is fuggen HUUUUGE!
> 
> I wish I could find the cover to my pro-flo salter... It's in a ditch somewhere along my route I'm sure. Oh well, summer is close enough.


Did you push with the white beast.


----------



## DeVries

grandview;1248792 said:


> Don't call it a one winged plow,call it a directional plow.
> 
> Isn't nowhereville near Grimsby ?


I think your close, haven't seen livestock in Grimsby in a while though.


----------



## snowplowchick

DeVries;1248860 said:


> I think your close, haven't seen livestock in Grimsby in a while though.


A few autumns ago I did see you drive by me with your leaf trailer when I was in vineland or beamsville or somewhere near there.

And this december on the way home from ritchies, I recognized a certain JD's salt dome.

That's as close as I've come to snow royalty.


----------



## grandview

snowplowchick;1248886 said:


> And this december on the way home from ritchies, I recognized a certain JD's salt dome.
> .


Sure that wasn't JD bending over?


----------



## adamhumberview

JD Dave;1248832 said:


> Someone told me that number also and I'd do it in a heartbeat for 600k all in , including hauling snow as long as it was onsite.


vaughan mills is in the $600's... i think he's getting good dollar there... i am friends with JR... he does ok there.. sucks up alot of salt though..


----------



## snowplowchick

grandview;1248889 said:


> Sure that wasn't JD bending over?


ha

No it wasn't him. I would have driven slower to see but I didn't want to be a stalker. Lol

You are trouble grandview!


----------



## CGM Inc.

adamhumberview;1248893 said:


> vaughan mills is in the $600's... i think he's getting good dollar there... i am friends with JR... he does ok there.. sucks up alot of salt though..


Just got back from there....what a Zoo!
I was thinking +500K in snow!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'd love to have any mall, preferably promenade since I can see it from my balcony. Salt onsite, all equipment within a 2 minute drive, If something broke down no biggie there is more pieces already onsite..... I'd do all the onsite hauling in the world. Wouldn't cost me more than fuel and coffee. 

Problem is I'm too green at the pricing end of snow. I can figure out what I can do it for without losing money, but I would likely leave a whole lot on the table. Any of my contract work has always been spoon fed to me by people I know. "Here, charge this price and you can have it..." I'm used to construction pricing where there are defined quantities and therefore easy to figure out. Anyone good at pricing want to split on a mall?


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1248901 said:


> I'd love to have any mall, preferably promenade since I can see it from my balcony. Salt onsite, all equipment within a 2 minute drive, If something broke down no biggie there is more pieces already onsite..... I'd do all the onsite hauling in the world. Wouldn't cost me more than fuel and coffee.
> 
> Problem is I'm too green at the pricing end of snow. I can figure out what I can do it for without losing money, but I would likely leave a whole lot on the table. Any of my contract work has always been spoon fed to me by people I know. "Here, charge this price and you can have it..." I'm used to construction pricing where there are defined quantities and therefore easy to figure out. Anyone good at pricing want to split on a mall?


I know who does it and he won't be to happy if you take it!
And he works for cheap....


----------



## adamhumberview

R.G.PEEL;1248901 said:


> I'd love to have any mall, preferably promenade since I can see it from my balcony. Salt onsite, all equipment within a 2 minute drive, If something broke down no biggie there is more pieces already onsite..... I'd do all the onsite hauling in the world. Wouldn't cost me more than fuel and coffee.
> 
> Problem is I'm too green at the pricing end of snow. I can figure out what I can do it for without losing money, but I would likely leave a whole lot on the table. Any of my contract work has always been spoon fed to me by people I know. "Here, charge this price and you can have it..." I'm used to construction pricing where there are defined quantities and therefore easy to figure out. Anyone good at pricing want to split on a mall?


everyone has their own way of pricing... what works for me may not work for you...trial and error my friend...

you wont be able to just up and get a mall.. theres way to much politics involved.. price is the last thing on their mind..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cleaned out the truck from this morning and forgot to roll it up... 
1 for 1 winner winner chicken dinner

and a pic of the deere rentall swapped out for me. wish it said "gagnez un deere grande"


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Does that mean you're in Cedar?


----------



## adamhumberview

Cedar Grounds;1248905 said:


> I know who does it and he won't be to happy if you take it!
> And he works for cheap....


i dont know anyone who would be happy if you took from them..


----------



## R.G.PEEL

What's up with the politics of getting the business from malls? Kickback system in place or something?


----------



## grandview

Midtown ,you past the math test to get your cup of coffee?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

adamhumberview;1248915 said:


> i dont know anyone who would be happy if you took from them..


Just business. Every job is someone elses until you take it, Not planning on targeting your friends work, Just saying it'd be nice to walk to work.


----------



## adamhumberview

R.G.PEEL;1248917 said:


> What's up with the politics of getting the business from malls? Kickback system in place or something?


promenade is owned by cadillac fairview I believe.. the 1st thing they look at is your years in business, wsib certifications, references of comparable size work, equipment list, insurance, and then last price..

big time companies like oxford, cadillac fairview etc. with these big malls have their pre-qualified contractors.


----------



## cet

It would be nice to have a few pieces of equipment on one site. Everytime I do the math the profit margins seem to get lower the larger the site. It's easy to add 20 points to a 2K place but try that with a 200K place and it gets harder.


----------



## grandview

R.G.PEEL;1248923 said:


> Just business. Every job is someone elses until you take it, Not planning on targeting your friends work, Just saying it'd be nice to walk to work.


You could always take the TTC to your lots.


----------



## adamhumberview

R.G.PEEL;1248923 said:


> Just business. Every job is someone elses until you take it, Not planning on targeting your friends work, Just saying it'd be nice to walk to work.


I have no doubt in my mind my company can pull of a yorkdale mall or a promenade.. big malls are easy.. its all straight pushing.. finance a few loaders and were good to go..


----------



## cet

adamhumberview;1248930 said:


> promenade is owned by cadillac fairview I believe.. the 1st thing they look at is your years in business, wsib certifications, references of comparable size work, equipment list, insurance, and then last price..
> 
> big time companies like oxford, cadillac fairview etc. with these big malls have their pre-qualified contractors.


I bet price isn't that far down the list. I lost a Tridel place this winter to price only.


----------



## cet

grandview;1248933 said:


> You could always take the TTC to your lots.


Good to see you back and participating. Are you coming North of the border any time soon.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

keeping equipment onsite would freak me out. unless its inside Id have a hard time sleeping.

I left my bobcat on a site one time and I had someone say to me " we were going to move it closer to the building for you but didnt realise it didnt use bobcat keys, that keypad is different" 

keypad is one of the best things.


----------



## grandview

Might hit Niagara on the lake Thursday for breakfast


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

grandview;1248922 said:


> Midtown ,you past the math test to get your cup of coffee?


I built a computer for that. Unless its dollars Im not good with math.


----------



## cet

grandview;1248940 said:


> Might hit Niagara on the lake Thursday for breakfast


I was thinking more like Toronto.


----------



## adamhumberview

cet;1248935 said:


> I bet price isn't that far down the list. I lost a Tridel place this winter to price only.


well price has to be comparable.. however i dont think yorkdale mall will fire d.crupi paving with their 3- cat 960 loaders 4- bobcats 2- triaxle dumps with plows and 3- pick ups to hire joe salami dick with his 2- ford 150s and bobcat with a snow bucket to save $50,000

thats why the big boys get the mega places.. right?


----------



## cet

I don't know why they just don't hire the best. They pass the bill on to the tenant in the long run so you might as well be safe then sorry.


----------



## grandview

cet;1248944 said:


> I was thinking more like Toronto.


To cold up there in the great White North.Besides with all the snow up there I'd need a sled dog to get there.


----------



## cet

grandview;1248948 said:


> To cold up there in the great White North.Besides with all the snow up there I'd need a sled dog to get there.


I think you got more your first snowfall then Toronto has had all year.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'd likely fly under my father's company if I did that, he's done work at cadillac properties for over 20 years, they build a lot of food court restaurants and stores in their's and brookefields malls. I carry all the proper wsib clearances, insurances, equipment etc... we have projects of that dollar value on a regular basis, just not for snow. Wonder if that would matter? OLG tried to do that when we bid on the Ajax downs project.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

adamhumberview;1248934 said:


> I have no doubt in my mind my company can pull of a yorkdale mall or a promenade.. big malls are easy.. its all straight pushing.. finance a few loaders and were good to go..


till you have it for only one year then someone cuts your throat and your stuck with a few finianced loaders and no snow to push... company holds you out letting you know you didnt get the contract renewed till nov 28th which starts dec 1 and nothing else is avaialble to push. you took salt in the price and burned alot the previous year, spoiled yourself on a few new toys/ or upgraded some snow equipment and now you get to look at it and maybe wax it before they take it back or burn your bank roll keeping it in hopes to get something next year. maybe you can sub something? sounds like a blast where do I sign 

I will stick to my mix of miniplazas, apts, resturants, car washs and under 2acre places, mix of industrial and places that are at different times so if someone gets me on a spot it doesnt break me,

many eggs many baskets and protect the golden eggs


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1248965 said:


> till you have it for only one year then someone cuts your throat and your stuck with a few finianced loaders and no snow to push... company holds you out letting you know you didnt get the contract renewed till nov 28th which starts dec 1 and nothing else is avaialble to push. you took salt in the price and burned alot the previous year, spoiled yourself on a few new toys/ or upgraded some snow equipment and now you get to look at it and maybe wax it before they take it back or burn your bank roll keeping it in hopes to get something next year. maybe you can sub something? sounds like a blast where do I sign
> 
> I will stick to my mix of miniplazas, apts, resturants, car washs and under 2acre places, mix of industrial and places that are at different times so if someone gets me on a spot it doesnt break me,
> 
> many eggs many baskets and protect the golden eggs


X2 
Way more competitive versus the 2-3 acre properties!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1248947 said:


> I don't know why they just don't hire the best. They pass the bill on to the tenant in the long run so you might as well be safe then sorry.


exactly! but when a property manager changes he wants to look good with his numbers.

the big trick alot of the places do has to do with renos and fixing vs replacing items
if they replace something its a capital cost improvement but if they fix something its passed on to the tenants. new parking lot = landlords expense patch holes = tenants

now when you see a place that has alot of empties you start seeing the landlord try and cut corners cause he is floating the cost of those empty units.

Id much rather FIX something when my place is fully rented then when leases are expiring.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I wouldn't be rolling in with just pickups and bobcats to do that kind of work, I'm not talking about trying to squeak by with minimal equipment. Promenade for example requires 3 loaders and a backhoe and they have it overkilled in my opinion. Not that big of a deal. 

Dean, Keypads are clutch. I would never own a machine with universal keys, people driving my equipment unauthorized is my biggest piss off.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1248965 said:


> till you have it for only one year then someone cuts your throat and your stuck with a few finianced loaders and no snow to push... company holds you out letting you know you didnt get the contract renewed till nov 28th which starts dec 1 and nothing else is avaialble to push. you took salt in the price and burned alot the previous year, spoiled yourself on a few new toys/ or upgraded some snow equipment and now you get to look at it and maybe wax it before they take it back or burn your bank roll keeping it in hopes to get something next year. maybe you can sub something? sounds like a blast where do I sign
> 
> I will stick to my mix of miniplazas, apts, resturants, car washs and under 2acre places, mix of industrial and places that are at different times so if someone gets me on a spot it doesnt break me,
> 
> many eggs many baskets and protect the golden eggs


I like this guy, he thinks like someone I know.lol I've had the big payers in my area, everyone wants them for the prestige and will cut their own throat to be the big man, I have driveways that pay more than some of our schools go for. (and the arena that I lost last fall.)


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1248910 said:


> Does that mean you're in Cedar?


No because I do all his summer work since he only does winter and concrete. 
Won't risk that for a mall, have enough winter work as it stands.

To far to travel as well.....I focus on close travel properties from now on! That works


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

another thing that bugs me is it might not be the price of the job, but its still money related. what if someone comes to one of your guys or even subs and says... they will pay more. or I heard you could get alot more why you working for that. 

remember there is loyalty but when people are tight with money then what? 
you could think your paying your guys alot but if they blow it its almost your problem.
ive learned you dont pay early


Im very gratefull of the timing of the snow the last few falls. I have some good friends that look after me also and Ive done some big favors in the past which I can call on if I needed. This year (two weeks ago when I was hardly on here) I had a guy tell me he wanted alot more $ now! otherwise he wasnt going out in the morning and he felt that if he got more more the other guys should get more also for the season. I felt like the union boss was calling a strike ontop it was when my sub at my store was down with the flu and I was feeling sick also. I stayed calm and took everything in and thought about paying out but my gut said no way. dont get me wrong more smoke rolled out my ears then jd pull truck. 

I dont play those games well. I never have. Im pushing 37 properties right now with myself and another guy, I have a sub if I need him and a good friend who will drop everything but is an hour away. I have more equipment here then I have ever had before and the scary part is I still hope for 15cm to 20cms because I know people are watching and I want to shine. 


Ive LEARNED alot this season.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1248975 said:


> I wouldn't be rolling in with just pickups and bobcats to do that kind of work, I'm not talking about trying to squeak by with minimal equipment. Promenade for example requires 3 loaders and a backhoe and they have it overkilled in my opinion. Not that big of a deal.
> 
> Dean, Keypads are clutch. I would never own a machine with universal keys, people driving my equipment unauthorized is my biggest piss off.


right but you have to have that equipment well lined up before your taking a deal like that.
its not like your going to call up someone and be like "how about loader onsite in 3 days"
I work by building the business to afford a new pc of large equipment that will eliminate something I have but then if I get more work then I can keep running what I have also.
Eg I dont need that deere backhoe I have, but it was good to use and test times on lots with it. I will take it next year for the full season and add work, if I dont add work I will elimnate the use of probably 2 pickups.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Remind him he's replaceable Dean, I'm all about trying to get as much money as you can for a job. But when you've agreed to a price, the negotiation is over. People that try to do it after the fact or mid job need to get taken down a peg. That's just dishonerable.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1249034 said:


> Remind him he's replaceable Dean, I'm all about trying to get as much money as you can for a job. But when you've agreed to a price, the negotiation is over. People that try to do it after the fact or mid job need to get taken down a peg. That's just dishonerable.


ya he is sitting at home now, and the two places of his own he did with my skid are now done with a shovel. :laughing:

Im still hoping for a big one as weak as I am right now.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Anyone wanna talk mall nonsense...PM me.
I dont wanna get worked up this evening about the topic but as mentioned there are alot of politics involved...none of which I want to discuss on here. 
Oh...and if you think you its as easy of getting a deal, leasing some gear and you're good to go! Knock your socks off..I want no part of it...I was actually forcefed the decision to have no part of it anymore a few years ago...and have since refused to even entertain that type of work.
Retail snow/ice and risk management has almost come full circle...all the wannabees are almost out of money and the clients are almost starting to realize they have to pay for a quality job. Until prices go back up to where they were 5 years ago plus 2% compounded yearly since then...I will wait in the sidelines. Reaity is the magic number minus a thousand game is a viscious circle with the only winner being the client...as they will sell you out for the next low bidder with a bigger envelope...or at your first discovery meeting.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Liability must be huge! Should have seen people parking today at VM! Everywhere where there was a spot to park, snow banks, greens, everywhere.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Cedar Grounds;1249070 said:


> Liability must be huge! Should have seen people parking today at VM! Everywhere where there was a spot to park, snow banks, greens, everywhere.


BINGO!!! Imagine having to defend yourself in a slip and fall lawsuit where a drunk coming out of a resto on a friday night wipes out and breaks his leg on a snow covered landscaped island (grass, shrubs, trees) while taking a piss!!!


----------



## snowplowchick

There it is-


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That sucks, clearly shows the strength of x-bracing, somethings gotta give though. 

PS, I'm amazed at the fact that none of us razz you with 'woman driver' comments. Who would think that this group of ppl has some semblance of maturity?


----------



## PlatinumService

im just baffled on how that actually happened... in all honesty im impressed !!


----------



## Grassman09

snowplowchick;1249122 said:


> There it is-


Doesn't that look cute. Hope you get it fixed. Hate it when I break stuff.


----------



## snowplowchick

Grassman09;1249142 said:


> Doesn't that look cute. Hope you get it fixed. Hate it when I break stuff.


My self-esteem took a beating today. That 75 km drive of shame didn't help.


----------



## Grassman09

snowplowchick;1249146 said:


> My self-esteem took a beating today. That 75 km drive of shame didn't help.


Things can only get better right


----------



## musclecarboy

How fast were you going honestly? You must have busted the center pin/rod/whatever and it finally wiggled out. Did it actually come off standing up? That would be hilarious!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Dean, let me get this straight, right before a storm, you had one guy demanding more money, and he said that the others would want more as well? Man, I would lose my mind if that happened. No matter what, you cannot let someone put you in that position. You did the right thing for sure. I am glad you got by without him. That union mentality can only hurt our industry. There isn't enough money to go around to pay for that type of attitude.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

doesn't look damaged at all though, what about the other side? is it just a matter of replacing the rod?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

75 km drive to plow something?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

adamhumberview;1248945 said:


> well price has to be comparable.. however i dont think yorkdale mall will fire d.crupi paving with their 3- cat 960 loaders 4- bobcats 2- triaxle dumps with plows and 3- pick ups to hire joe salami dick with his 2- ford 150s and bobcat with a snow bucket to save $50,000
> 
> thats why the big boys get the mega places.. right?


Go see Crupi's equipment lineup in the underground at Yorkdale. It will make your head spin.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Pristine PM ltd;1249166 said:


> Dean, let me get this straight, right before a storm, you had one guy demanding more money, and he said that the others would want more as well? Man, I would lose my mind if that happened. No matter what, you cannot let someone put you in that position. You did the right thing for sure. I am glad you got by without him. That union mentality can only hurt our industry. There isn't enough money to go around to pay for that type of attitude.


Not to mention there is enough money in our industry to support a solid wage IN THE NEGOTIATION STAGE! Not in February. I'd hire someone on to cover what he used to and then offer him his job back at a decreased rate. Since its re-negotiating time.

PS. Jon, I want 30% more or I'm not showing up next time. And I'm meeting with all your other subs tomorrow, they feel the same. Strength in numbers.wesport


----------



## CGM Inc.

snowplowchick;1249122 said:


> There it is-


Hopefully just a broken centre pin! Nice Blade so!
75 Km drive....what is wrong with people!

My focus is to get stuff closer together over the years, 10 KM max would be nice.


----------



## snowplowchick

We have a wide service area! I don't mind the long distance sites. It is better than bouncing around in the other equipment though. I will take heated leather seats over the other rides I could choose from(although I am sure you guys would rather drive the big stuff).

The other pictures I took were of the truck. I sheared the end of the cylinder off and the centre pin is bent at a 45 degree angle. 

I swear the island wasn't there last time! Yes, too fast I guess. And it came off 5 minutes after I hit the island. I backed up and the plow stayed that way. I could not believe my eyes


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1249166 said:


> Dean, let me get this straight, right before a storm, you had one guy demanding more money, and he said that the others would want more as well? Man, I would lose my mind if that happened. No matter what, you cannot let someone put you in that position. You did the right thing for sure. I am glad you got by without him. That union mentality can only hurt our industry. There isn't enough money to go around to pay for that type of attitude.


X2! I had a Guy like that in my 1st season....not anymore. I never failed to pay an employee on time with the agreed amount! F/U if you don't show or start discussions about it before a storm!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

snowplowchick;1249194 said:


> We have a wide service area! I don't mind the long distance sites. It is better than bouncing around in the other equipment though. I will take heated leather seats over the other rides I could choose from(although I am sure you guys would rather drive the big stuff).
> 
> The other pictures I took were of the truck. I sheared the end of the cylinder off and the centre pin is bent at a 45 degree angle.
> 
> I swear the island wasn't there last time! Yes, too fast I guess.
> 
> sounds expensive, but amazed that the moldboard is still straight. Heated leather seats eh? I like your style. I must have missed prev. postings, throw up some pics of the truck.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I'll be having a sit down tomorrow with a 3 time MIA superchamp salaried employee of mine! 
I wanna hear his excuse this time.


Snowplowchick-dont sweat it..sh!t happens....but next time if you dont want anyone to stare at your broken plow...just drive back topless!!:laughing:


On edit...snow...chick...bouncing...leather...ride...all in one paragraph...sounds kinda subliminal to me.


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1249184 said:


> Not to mention there is enough money in our industry to support a solid wage IN THE NEGOTIATION STAGE! Not in February. I'd hire someone on to cover what he used to and then offer him his job back at a decreased rate. Since its re-negotiating time.
> 
> PS. Jon, I want 30% more or I'm not showing up next time. And I'm meeting with all your other subs tomorrow, they feel the same. Strength in numbers.wesport


Oh was that you who called me the other day about PPM. LOL.. I'm down. payup


----------



## R.G.PEEL

:realmad:Hell no we won't move snow! Hell no we won't move snow!:realmad:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Please forgive me...I'm high. 

...been chewing Robaxacet and Extra strength Advils all day today for a pulled back muscle...I better turn this computer off before I get into trouble.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JohnnyRoyale;1249205 said:


> I'll be having a sit down tomorrow with a 3 time MIA superchamp salaried employee of mine!
> I wanna hear his excuse this time.
> 
> Snowplowchick-dont sweat it..sh!t happens....but next time if you dont want anyone to stare at your broken plow...just drive back topless!!:laughing:
> 
> On edit...snow...chick...bouncing...leather...ride...all in one paragraph...sounds kinda subliminal to me.


And post pics.....


----------



## snowplowchick

JohnnyRoyale;1249205 said:


> I'll be having a sit down tomorrow with a 3 time MIA superchamp salaried employee of mine!
> I wanna hear his excuse this time.
> 
> Snowplowchick-dont sweat it..sh!t happens....but next time if you dont want anyone to stare at your broken plow...just drive back topless!!:laughing:
> 
> On edit...snow...chick...bouncing...leather...all in one paragraph...sounds kinda subliminal to me.


Ha ha!

One of our guys sheared off a fire hydrant today, destroying a tire and rim so my breakage doesn't seem so bad.

Johnny, he must be something special to keep him? Not many people get that many chances. Is he the one who you caught lying to you about his whereabouts on the job, I remember reading?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

record the meeting and post the first video of someone being fired on plowsite!

Ari Gold style


----------



## PlatinumService

R.G.PEEL;1249226 said:


> record the meeting and post the first video of someone being fired on plowsite!
> 
> Ari Gold style


i love every part of that post

just like this....


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

snowplowchick;1249216 said:


> Ha ha!
> 
> One of our guys sheared off a fire hydrant today, destroying a tire and rim so my breakage doesn't seem so bad.
> 
> Johnny, he must be something special to keep him? Not many people get that many chances. Is he the one who you caught lying to you about his whereabouts on the job, I remember reading?


No..that guy is long gone...thank GPS for that one.

Reality is this guy is a great wrench...and saves me his salary in repair bills alone. When on the job he's super productive without issue...he has his AZ...he's all there on paper if you know what I mean...but he's quirky...and sometimes he'll dissapear for a day or two. And it happens when you least expect it. I just havent decided if I have had enough or not.

See...what he doesnt realize is I always have a backup plan...and although the incovenience was minor...we still managed to get sh!t done.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

PlatinumService;1249235 said:


> i love every part of that post
> 
> just like this....


That was inspiring!


----------



## snowplowchick

PlatinumService;1249235 said:


> i love every part of that post
> 
> just like this....


I am now strangely attracted to that guy. Funny stuff.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1249166 said:


> Dean, let me get this straight, right before a storm, you had one guy demanding more money, and he said that the others would want more as well? Man, I would lose my mind if that happened. No matter what, you cannot let someone put you in that position. You did the right thing for sure. I am glad you got by without him. That union mentality can only hurt our industry. There isn't enough money to go around to pay for that type of attitude.


Oh I thought of calling you to borrow your puke bucket. dont worry though Pristine still works for me doing sidewalks he wasnt involved in this.

he said that he wanted more and didnt think it would be fair if he got more and guy2 didnt get more. he was talking out of turn in a way. I talked to guy2 and he said im fine, ill always take more but I know what I agreed too if I have any problems I will talk to you about it. they all get paid seasonally. guy1 needs to deal with his own issues on his own im not part of it. Im fine, Im here long term. guy1 and I jot down the deal and I was about to give them both more... I said I needed an hour to think about it...  I called my best friend and asked him "would the dean you know fill out the rest of this cheque to this guy...its going to snow cause my gut is rotten right now" friend "if your going to pay that guy, I dont know the new you, im surprised your not out hauling snow to his front yard already, the money is nothing to you, but the principal of that, you dont hold a gun to deans head...get lost" so I told him nicely to have a nice winter and I would figure it out on my own. I called in guy2 for a talk. I told him what went on and expressed how impressed I was with him. I then told him we had alot of snow to plow tomorrow, and now everyone is watching and saying we cant do it, but we can. I told him my plan and we excuted perfectly the next day. The day after we met for breakfast and I gave him a bonus cheque and told him he is a very good worker, :salute: and Im glad he works with me.

that whole mess exhausted me and I was fighting not being sick from being so busy with snow and the store... I was plowing and then comming back to fix computers. i was drained and that destroyed me. I closed the store for 2 days because I was so sick and my sub that covers the store was very sick also. I dont think I have really ever missed a work day.

tune in next week for more fresh bs. 
this weeks lesson 
IF YOU WANT A LITTLE MORE HONEY, DONT GO KICK THE BEEHIVE

good thing the beerstore is next door.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

nicely executed Dean. I like the part of using the savings from the D-bag to give the hard worker a bonus. Shows character.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1249245 said:


> No..that guy is long gone...thank GPS for that one.
> 
> Reality is this guy is a great wrench...and saves me his salary in repair bills alone. When on the job he's super productive without issue...he has his AZ...he's all there on paper if you know what I mean...but he's quirky...and sometimes he'll dissapear for a day or two. And it happens when you least expect it. I just havent decided if I have had enough or not.
> 
> See...what he doesnt realize is I always have a backup plan...and although the incovenience was minor...we still managed to get sh!t done.


I worked for a guy in Miss/Tor/Bram for 10 years, I missed a day once...
Had tickets to see Kiss, got a little partied, got home at 6:00am and tried to nap, I think I actually died, he says he called like 50 times and then I answered...(single bachelor life) i swore i got it on the first ring but it was 10:30. I apologized made it to Miss for 11:30 and met the crews. Got home that night and found a picture in my pocket with autographs. Gene Simmons, Paul Stanley and the other 2. I miss not being the boss. 
I was due...I made him alot of money. 1/2 a day really.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

thanks guys.
sometimes you wonder if others would make the same calls


im really terrible with employees. its always been hard. I get worked up about it.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1249278 said:


> that whole mess exhausted me and I was fighting not being sick from being so busy with snow and the store... I was plowing and then comming back to fix computers. i was drained and that destroyed me. I closed the store for 2 days because I was so sick and my sub that covers the store was very sick also. I dont think I have really ever missed a work day. :


Trust your GUT! If an employee bugs you might as well do what you need to do it usually doesn't get better over time. Everyone is replacable! Some are better then others but there is only one way to find out!


----------



## goel

Johhny - Yea, but everyone hates loosing a good wrench, they are golden - but good wreches slip and become old and tired - so you find a new good wrench that will save you even more, because they have a little different take on things... Reliability in a wrench is key when you run an emergency service.

Everything happens for a reason, even loosing a WING - but I am still trying to figure the reason for that one snowplowchick. 

Can we see a picture of the other wing, and how long did it take you to finish the job with only 1 wing....

We were happy to enjoy a chuckle at the H3 w plow and tailgater we saw today, a missing wing would have been priceless.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Iced up good overnight, Thought I could sleep in...no such luck. Lots of run off to salt. Happy I plowed them yesrterday.
Dean...my guy always wants more money, have to negotiate every time I get out of bed. He's grossly overpaid as it is and the wife won't let me fire him.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1249512 said:


> Dean...my guy always wants more money, have to negotiate every time I get out of bed. He's grossly overpaid as it is and the wife won't let me fire him.


I have one of those too!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Seems like a good deal for someone.

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...scaping-box-and-power-gate-W0QQAdIdZ262268497

got a yellow sticker so it should be up to snuff. not 4x4 and I know nothing about fords but thought the 7.3 was good no?


----------



## GMC Driver

snowplowchick;1248800 said:


> Lol,
> 
> I am actually looking at livestock right now, nothing garish like clifton hill.





DeVries;1248860 said:


> I think your close, haven't seen livestock in Grimsby in a while though.


She's in the 'Fleet! It all adds up - middle of nowhere, livestock....

Could be anywhere west of here as well - shouldn't take too long to figure out.



cet;1248932 said:


> It's easy to add 20 points to a 2K place but try that with a 200K place and it gets harder.


Very true Chris.



adamhumberview;1248930 said:


> the 1st thing they look at is your years in business, wsib certifications, references of comparable size work, equipment list, insurance, and then last price..


The same here, until you hear the "what's in it for me?" Then it's: I'm out!


----------



## DeVries

MIDTOWNPC;1249562 said:


> Seems like a good deal for someone.
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...scaping-box-and-power-gate-W0QQAdIdZ262268497
> 
> got a yellow sticker so it should be up to snuff. not 4x4 and I know nothing about fords but thought the 7.3 was good no?


Your gonna wana run from that one, it's an old Battlefield truck probably standard transmission also. Many drivers mean many differant ways it's been driven. Probably a lot of highway miles but also a lot of idleing hours on it as well.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries;1249576 said:


> Your gonna wana run from that one, it's an old Battlefield truck probably standard transmission also. Many drivers mean many differant ways it's been driven. Probably a lot of highway miles but also a lot of idleing hours on it as well.


thanks. I know nothing when it comes to that but the price seemed very low.


----------



## PlatinumService

MIDTOWNPC;1249603 said:


> thanks. I know nothing when it comes to that but the price seemed very low.


for a 7.3 and a stck shift.. would make a good dedicated salt truck. just check it all out fluids etc. before you buy it, just like anything else you would buy


----------



## dingybigfoot

JohnnyRoyale;1249256 said:


> That was inspiring!


ROTFL
"one strike policy" lmao...priceless.


----------



## JD Dave

adamhumberview;1248930 said:


> promenade is owned by cadillac fairview I believe.. the 1st thing they look at is your years in business, wsib certifications, references of comparable size work, equipment list, insurance, and then last price..
> 
> big time companies like oxford, cadillac fairview etc. with these big malls have their pre-qualified contractors.


If you don't think price is basically top on the list then your mistaken. Your buddy works very reasonable and he knows how to fill brown envelopes.


adamhumberview;1248945 said:


> well price has to be comparable.. however i dont think yorkdale mall will fire d.crupi paving with their 3- cat 960 loaders 4- bobcats 2- triaxle dumps with plows and 3- pick ups to hire joe salami dick with his 2- ford 150s and bobcat with a snow bucket to save $50,000
> 
> thats why the big boys get the mega places.. right?


Sherway got rid of Crupi. Brought in Townsend for a year and then went with Lakeside. We've bid most of the large malls around and I can tell you pricing is very important on an all in contract. You better price it right because your carring the full liability for the winter. I do find it funny how everyone thinks large places are so easy. The grass is always greener on the other side.


----------



## musclecarboy

I have no desire to take on a big place like a mall just because of the sheer number of people in and out. Chances of a slip and fall must be pretty high at some point in the year. 

Buy your fuel today, oil price jumped 8% already this morning! Yikes!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I think instead of grass is always greener it should be ....

the snow is always more fluffy on the other side of the lot




I could not imagine having the big places, stocking all that salt and having the equipment, insurance ect and then the customers payment cheque being slow or something like that.
You need to be able to burn that fire for a while. The other thing that would bother me is how people change jobs ect... I like knowing the person Im working for or dealing with... Having someone get promoted and then dealing with someone new is brutal. I had an agreement with the property manager to park my trucks on their lot and then the landloard calls me and tells me to move them... property manager basically throws me under the bus and says I thought he ment for the weekend not the season. give me a break.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Not so much concerned about the equipment or insurance as both are typcal with my full time work and in place year round. 

I'm asking the opinions of those who have been sued though, If you have full records of plowing and salt logs and being that there is such high volume at these places you were to take pictures of the salty ground, what is bambi's argument in court?

I only like the aspect of having all the equipment together in order to work together and supervise easily as opposed to running all over town. Obviously plowing malls isn't some kind of dream job or everyone would try so hard to get them they would be cheap and therefore no longer a dream job. 

On the Pro's side we have wide open lots with few obstacles. 9 pm-9am to clean. Onsite salt storage. Onsite equipment storage with electricity, no travel.

We've discussed high liability factors, equipment demands, selective hiring (with the proper equipment list, insurance etc.. I think it would still come down to price. ) What are the other cons of this type of work?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Slip and Falls will occur no matter how good a job you do. You are always low person on the totem pole, and most of the time your insurance company will just pay out, as it is cheaper for them. They will then raise your rates to recoup the payout. The problem is that there is always going to be liability. It has nothing to do with the contract, and everything do to with the legal system. Now that we have done a bit of everything, the small, salt extra, roadway only condo's are where it is at. That's for us because of our year round business. You have to find what works best for you, but like Dave said, the grass is often round-up'd.


----------



## Shaw

I m watching this show right now. Its called Top Gear UK. I been watching it for like 7-8 seasons and their in season number 16. Anyways I ll get to the point. They have to turn a harvester into plow and sanders. Its pretty funny. 
Part 1 



Part 2


----------



## musclecarboy

Top gear is by far the funniest show out there. I watch it all the time. Jeremy clarkson has some of the best lines.


----------



## DeVries

Ha Ha I have three of those "gritting lorries"


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

a con would be daytime freezing rain or plowing. even worst would be few days before xmas, or boxing day. place that has a movie theater that is open till midnight and a gym that opens at 5am.. add in a breakfast resturant and a bar and you might just want to camp onsite with your trailer and salt truck. 

or there is the northumberland mall in cobourg where they push all the snow uphill 
which is in the sun, and then it melts and runs down the parking lot again. there is a 24 hour metro grocery, a gym, resturants and even senior mall walkers


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm thinking of mounting one of those flame throwers on my 'gritting truck'


----------



## Bruce'sEx

R.G.PEEL;1249676 said:


> Not so much concerned about the equipment or insurance as both are typcal with my full time work and in place year round.
> 
> I'm asking the opinions of those who have been sued though, If you have full records of plowing and salt logs and being that there is such high volume at these places you were to take pictures of the salty ground, what is bambi's argument in court?
> 
> I only like the aspect of having all the equipment together in order to work together and supervise easily as opposed to running all over town. Obviously plowing malls isn't some kind of dream job or everyone would try so hard to get them they would be cheap and therefore no longer a dream job.
> 
> On the Pro's side we have wide open lots with few obstacles. 9 pm-9am to clean. Onsite salt storage. Onsite equipment storage with electricity, no travel.
> 
> We've discussed high liability factors, equipment demands, selective hiring (with the proper equipment list, insurance etc.. I think it would still come down to price. ) What are the other cons of this type of work?


Might be a pro or a con, but some people don't like being tied up with one contract, instead of many smaller ones. Not that it happens often but sure there is a cancellation clause in their contracts, and if they exercised it you would be hard pressed to replace the work quick.


----------



## Shaw

R.G.PEEL;1249831 said:


> I'm thinking of mounting one of those flame throwers on my 'gritting truck'


Lol could you imagine you saw one of those machines on the road up north.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1249708 said:


> Slip and Falls will occur no matter how good a job you do. You are always low person on the totem pole, and most of the time your insurance company will just pay out, as it is cheaper for them. They will then raise your rates to recoup the payout. The problem is that there is always going to be liability. It has nothing to do with the contract, and everything do to with the legal system. Now that we have done a bit of everything, the small, salt extra, roadway only condo's are where it is at. That's for us because of our year round business. You have to find what works best for you, but like Dave said, the grass is often round-up'd.


All I can say from what we do.....Condo's like to ***** a lot but they pay on time and also good money! If I price a big industrial or plaza like a condo I'm out by 25-30%.....And I know from otheres that they have seen similar ratios. And you minimize your risk on business, losing a contract hurts! Losing a large contract is painful and sometimes puting your business at risk. If you are a farmer or construction company winter is your payup and construction is your bread and butter. U have the equipment may as well put it to work.


----------



## greywynd

Just guessing, but I wouldn't be surprised if large malls etc would be longer payment terms too, possibly 60 or 90 days.


----------



## adamhumberview

JohnnyRoyale;1249180 said:


> Go see Crupi's equipment lineup in the underground at Yorkdale. It will make your head spin.


that is his equipment line up.. i was there a few days ago..

3- Cat 980 loaders with 20-22ft pushers sitting on the grass by dufferin
4- Cat skids with box pushers
1- pick up for the sidewalk crew
2- pick ups with plows and salters
2- tri axle dump trucks with plows on them..


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Theres an underground EXIT on Dufferin. Go into it if the door is open and see whats parked down there. If theres nothing there, they must be bringing more equipment in during storms...esp salters as I highly doubt they salt that place with 2 pickups.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1249626 said:


> Sherway got rid of Crupi.


I have noticed a BIG difference since they havent been doing it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Depending on how far you had to travel, I think Yorkdale could likely be salted with pickups. I run 4 ton/hr with having to travel to pick up salt and switch locations. Using that number in a 4 hour shift one pickup can lay 16 tons which would cover roughly 32 acres. 2 pickups would be 64. Is Yorkdale more than 64 acres? I'm in no way suggesting its practical, If you have a contract like that you need a large truck on the fleet, but if it were broken I believe its possible to do with two pickups in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## Elite_Maint

adamhumberview;1249959 said:


> that is his equipment line up.. i was there a few days ago..
> 
> 3- Cat 980 loaders with 20-22ft pushers sitting on the grass by dufferin
> 4- Cat skids with box pushers
> 1- pick up for the sidewalk crew
> 2- pick ups with plows and salters
> 2- tri axle dump trucks with plows on them..


Plus a lot of foremen's have there own trucks that come out too... first time i plowed in 2000 i was working for one of there foremen's using his own plow truck.

To get a place like that you have to have ALOT of hook up's and it's not as easy to do as people think!....


----------



## A Man

JD Dave;1249626 said:


> If you don't think price is basically top on the list then your mistaken. Your buddy works very reasonable and he knows how to fill brown envelopes.
> 
> Sherway got rid of Crupi. Brought in Townsend for a year and then went with Lakeside. We've bid most of the large malls around and I can tell you pricing is very important on an all in contract. You better price it right because your carring the full liability for the winter. I do find it funny how everyone thinks large places are so easy. The grass is always greener on the other side.


I can't speak from experience so this may be way off base, but I would think per dollar large shopping facilities must be easier to manage then the equal value in smaller equally demanding facilities. Obviously 60 5k properties will earn 10-15 percent more profit and will be much more stable, but I would think managing one 300k property has to be more straight forward, easy to manage and supervise.

For example it takes 1 person 5-6 hours to do lot checks on 60 properties and fill out all the proper paper work all within 15 kilometers, I can't imagine it would take more than an hour to do a large retail facility.

Another aspect is training and supervision, a onsite manager can easily supervise, train, operate equipment and monitor the site. Very different when you're working with 60 sites, all over town.

Don't get me wrong, the grass is green enough on my side, but hopefully someday I'll know for sure what the other side is like.


----------



## GMC Driver

Shaw;1249799 said:


> I m watching this show right now. Its called Top Gear UK. I been watching it for like 7-8 seasons and their in season number 16. Anyways I ll get to the point. They have to turn a harvester into plow and sanders. Its pretty funny.
> Part 1
> 
> 
> 
> Part 2





musclecarboy;1249808 said:


> Top gear is by far the funniest show out there. I watch it all the time. Jeremy clarkson has some of the best lines.


Top Gear is one of the best shows on television - it's very entertaining, even if you're not a car nut. In their current form, they are in their 16th season. There are earlier versions of the show, but different format. There are also Australia and US versions (although not as good).

You can watch almost all the episodes over at www.streetfire.net


----------



## musclecarboy

GMC Driver;1250070 said:


> Top Gear is one of the best shows on television - it's very entertaining, even if you're not a car nut. In their current form, they are in their 16th season. There are earlier versions of the show, but different format. There are also Australia and US versions (although not as good).
> 
> You can watch almost all the episodes over at www.streetfire.net


One of the best episodes IMO is when they take their American tour and pick up a CTS-V, Vette ZR-1, and a SRT Challenger. The Vette is mind-blowing.


----------



## PlatinumService

GMC Driver;1250070 said:


> Top Gear is one of the best shows on television - it's very entertaining, even if you're not a car nut. In their current form, they are in their 16th season. There are earlier versions of the show, but different format. There are also Australia and US versions (although not as good).
> 
> You can watch almost all the episodes over at www.streetfire.net





musclecarboy;1250093 said:


> One of the best episodes IMO is when they take their American tour and pick up a CTS-V, Vette ZR-1, and a SRT Challenger. The Vette is mind-blowing.


never heard of this show... definitely going to check it out Thumbs Up


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Platinum you've gotta check it out, other than being British they're awesome.


----------



## musclecarboy

PlatinumService;1250117 said:


> never heard of this show... definitely going to check it out Thumbs Up


Here's some funny quotes from the main host:

"Tonight, the new Viper, which is the American equivalent of a sportscar… in the same way, I guess, that George Bush is the equivalent of a President."

On the Porsche Cayenne: "Honestly, I have seen more attractive gangrenous wounds than this. It has the sex appeal of a camel with gingivitis."

"Sure it's quiet, for a diesel. But that's like being well-behaved… for a murderer."

LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1250127 said:


> Platinum you've gotta check it out, other than being British they're awesome.


Problem with that?? Haha (my mom is Brit). I think it adds to the comedy


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1249676 said:


> Not so much concerned about the equipment or insurance as both are typcal with my full time work and in place year round.
> 
> I'm asking the opinions of those who have been sued though, If you have full records of plowing and salt logs and being that there is such high volume at these places you were to take pictures of the salty ground, what is bambi's argument in court?
> 
> I only like the aspect of having all the equipment together in order to work together and supervise easily as opposed to running all over town. Obviously plowing malls isn't some kind of dream job or everyone would try so hard to get them they would be cheap and therefore no longer a dream job.
> 
> On the Pro's side we have wide open lots with few obstacles. 9 pm-9am to clean. Onsite salt storage. Onsite equipment storage with electricity, no travel.
> 
> We've discussed high liability factors, equipment demands, selective hiring (with the proper equipment list, insurance etc.. I think it would still come down to price. ) What are the other cons of this type of work?


I have 3 law suits going right now.
1. Elderly lady falls at 7am. Started snowing at 10pm. First plow at 1:30am. Second plow at 7:40am. Final salting at Noon. She fell while brushing the snow from her car. Hit her car and the car beside it. We do not clear snow from between car.
2. Lady taking her kids to school. Fell on the sidewalk in front of the school. Snowfall 1cm. Contract, don't show up at all until 2.5cm. We do not clear any walks. So we weren't supposed to be there and even if we were we don't do walks.
3. Elderly Man. Fell while walking to his car. Hasn't snowed for 3 days and the Coldest the temp was in the previous 36 hours was +5.

We haven't even had discovery yet. My insurance has gone up 87%. I lost $300,000 worth of Region work over 2 years because of the slip and falls.

Records don't mean crap if your in the wrong spot at the wrong time. There is some work I will never bid again regardless of margins.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1249989 said:


> Depending on how far you had to travel, I think Yorkdale could likely be salted with pickups. I run 4 ton/hr with having to travel to pick up salt and switch locations. Using that number in a 4 hour shift one pickup can lay 16 tons which would cover roughly 32 acres. 2 pickups would be 64. Is Yorkdale more than 64 acres? I'm in no way suggesting its practical, If you have a contract like that you need a large truck on the fleet, but if it were broken I believe its possible to do with two pickups in a reasonable amount of time.


4 ton per hour with a pickup with a 1.5-2 ton salter?????

Is it just me or is that a little high?


----------



## JD Dave

A Man;1250026 said:


> I can't speak from experience so this may be way off base, but I would think per dollar large shopping facilities must be easier to manage then the equal value in smaller equally demanding facilities. Obviously 60 5k properties will earn 10-15 percent more profit and will be much more stable, but I would think managing one 300k property has to be more straight forward, easy to manage and supervise.
> 
> For example it takes 1 person 5-6 hours to do lot checks on 60 properties and fill out all the proper paper work all within 15 kilometers, I can't imagine it would take more than an hour to do a large retail facility.
> 
> Another aspect is training and supervision, a onsite manager can easily supervise, train, operate equipment and monitor the site. Very different when you're working with 60 sites, all over town.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the grass is green enough on my side, but hopefully someday I'll know for sure what the other side is like.


I totally agree with you that's why I don't have any small sites.


R.G.PEEL;1249989 said:


> Depending on how far you had to travel, I think Yorkdale could likely be salted with pickups. I run 4 ton/hr with having to travel to pick up salt and switch locations. Using that number in a 4 hour shift one pickup can lay 16 tons which would cover roughly 32 acres. 2 pickups would be 64. Is Yorkdale more than 64 acres? I'm in no way suggesting its practical, If you have a contract like that you need a large truck on the fleet, but if it were broken I believe its possible to do with two pickups in a reasonable amount of time.


4 ton/hour out of a 2 ton pickup spreader counting travel time and switching locations? Next time take vids because I find this very hard to believe. I can run 8 ton/hour through our 8 ton spreader but I drop everything at one site and all my sites are within 5 miles of the salt shed. I use to spread around 16 ton with a pickup spreader on the same jobs and it was very painful.


----------



## musclecarboy

Grant, to add to what chris said that #3 called and freaked out about me on Thursday (freezing rain 7am) saying I do a terrible job taking care of the lot even though I salted at 7:30. First complaint of any meaning all year and it's Mid Feb and he says I do a terrible job. Some people are just messed up


----------



## cet

OK I cooled down a bit.
Logs are extremely important. They just aren't going to save you in the beginning.

I pay 8% slip and fall insurance. It is tough adding that to a quote.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1250154 said:


> 4 ton/hour out of a 2 ton pickup spreader counting travel time and switching locations? Next time take vids because I find this very hard to believe. I can run 8 ton/hour through our 8 ton spreader but I drop everything at one site and all my sites are within 5 miles of the salt shed. I use to spread around 16 ton with a pickup spreader on the same jobs and it was very painful.


We are just not good enough! I do 7 Sites within 5 km of the shop (all in the same direction). 3 loads in my 1.5 yard spreader. Takes 2 hours on a good day usually 2.5-3 hours on a normal day.


----------



## snowplowchick

musclecarboy;1250156 said:


> Grant, to add to what chris said that #3 called and freaked out about me on Thursday (freezing rain 7am) saying I do a terrible job taking care of the lot even though I salted at 7:30. First complaint of any meaning all year and it's Mid Feb and he says I do a terrible job. Some people are just messed up


Unless you have been really negligent(not saying you were at all), most people who go off the deep end have other issues and choose to take it out others.

Maybe they are trying for a discount?


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1250166 said:


> We are just not good enough! I do 7 Sites within 5 km of the shop (all in the same direction). 3 loads in my 1.5 yard spreader. Takes 2 hours on a good day usually 2.5-3 hours on a normal day.


The best I've ever done is 2 ton per hour also... Maby in 45 min but by the time you head back to refill it was more less an hour... I dont even think an electric spreader can dump off 4 ton in an hour LOL


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1250166 said:


> We are just not good enough! I do 7 Sites within 5 km of the shop (all in the same direction). 3 loads in my 1.5 yard spreader. Takes 2 hours on a good day usually 2.5-3 hours on a normal day.


He probably doesn't have one of them silly electric salter like we have.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1250143 said:


> I3. Elderly Man. Fell while walking to his car. Hasn't snowed for 3 days and the Coldest the temp was in the previous 36 hours was +5.
> 
> .


Have one of those too!
Very sick senior fell 2 years ago in March when we had no snow for 2 weeks and above 2 degree for 2 days before and after his fall. Hi died on the consequences of the fall while he tripped over a speed bump. 
I will get the Statement of Claim by end of March and see what it says. Guess we are the only ne they could find to sue. 20 page report from the spouse pointing towards terrible pavement conditions, pot holes, etc. didn't know we do paving!


----------



## snowplowchick

cet;1250165 said:


> OK I cooled down a bit.
> Logs are extremely important. They just aren't going to save you in the beginning.
> 
> I pay 8% slip and fall insurance. It is tough adding that to a quote.


Time to start another operating company! Lol

New risk is cheaper than big risk.


----------



## musclecarboy

snowplowchick;1250168 said:


> Unless you have been really negligent(not saying you were at all), most people who go off the deep end have other issues and choose to take it out others.
> 
> Maybe they are trying for a discount?


The property manager is on my side. He just called to verify when I was there since this resident is being a dick.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1250172 said:


> He probably doesn't have one of them silly electric salter like we have.


16 tons for 32 acres is pretty heavy too.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1250187 said:


> 16 tons for 32 acres is pretty heavy too.


Depends if that's what you billed out or what you actually spread.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Cet, I'm interested to hear how that pans out in court (the one between cars). Keep us posted. I have never been sued but I feel like I would have fun arguing that as a lawyer. "So you're suing my client because you fell in an area where he phsically can not plow/salt/shovel? An area that is not part of the contract...?" If you lose that sell the story to some news outlets to make up for costs.

Dave and Chad, I understand your disbelief as you are both used to pickups being Chevys which take longer to do anything.... jokes. It would be an hour long youtube experience for me to video it. I assure you it happens on a regular basis though. If not, you don't believe me and the world keeps turning.

To be more accurate it is more like 3.6 Tons because the salter takes two yards which is typically 1.8 tons. My route is 18 acres of industrial where the lots are U shaped around the buildings and nextdoor/across the street from each other. I drive out of one and into the other which means my salter is almost always throwing (as it would be in the mall scenario where I first mentioned this rate.) It takes me 5 minutes to drive from the shed to the street I salt on, 20 minutes worth of salting, and 5 minutes back. That's a .5 hour round trip with 2 yds. It increases to 1hr 20 at the end of my shift as I go further away. Salter is not electric, gas honda.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1250213 said:


> Cet, I'm interested to hear how that pans out in court (the one between cars). Keep us posted. I have never been sued but I feel like I would have fun arguing that as a lawyer. "So you're suing my client because you fell in an area where he phsically can not plow/salt/shovel? An area that is not part of the contract...?" If you lose that sell the story to some news outlets to make up for costs.
> 
> Dave and Chad, I understand your disbelief as you are both used to pickups being Chevys which take longer to do anything.... jokes. It would be an hour long youtube experience for me to video it. I assure you it happens on a regular basis though. If not, you don't believe me and the world keeps turning.
> 
> To be more accurate it is more like 3.6 Tons because the salter takes two yards which is typically 1.8 tons. My route is 18 acres of industrial where the lots are U shaped around the buildings and nextdoor/across the street from each other. I drive out of one and into the other which means my salter is almost always throwing (as it would be in the mall scenario where I first mentioned this rate.) It takes me 5 minutes to drive from the shed to the street I salt on, 20 minutes worth of salting, and 5 minutes back. That's a .5 hour round trip with 2 yds. It increases to 1hr 20 at the end of my shift as I go further away. Salter is not electric, gas honda.


Have you actually weighed your salter. I'd be hard pressed to put more then 7 tonne down on 18 acres?


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1250212 said:


> Depends if that's what you billed out or what you actually spread.


Depends what you charge per ton  I wouldn't do it at 16 tons at the going rate around here 
On average I would guess 10-12 tons applied so if you bill 16 that isn't great IMO


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1250221 said:


> Have you actually weighed your salter. I'd be hard pressed to put more then 7 tonne down on 18 acres?


That is Key to know what you have in the salter! I had ours weight in empty and loaded  little work to get done but an eye opener! We thought we have +4 tons in a spreader and ended up with 3.2 tons! payup for us but it could have been the other way around too!


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;1250180 said:


> Have one of those too!
> Very sick senior fell 2 years ago in March when we had no snow for 2 weeks and above 2 degree for 2 days before and after his fall. Hi died on the consequences of the fall while he tripped over a speed bump.
> I will get the Statement of Claim by end of March and see what it says. Guess we are the only ne they could find to sue. 20 page report from the spouse pointing towards terrible pavement conditions, pot holes, etc. didn't know we do paving!


The one that fell on the school sidewalk is suing for 2 million. Each of her kids for 100K and her parents for another 100k each. No mention of the husband so lucky for me she must be divorced. 

I have another company now but I don't think that helped.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Yep, most nights I don't but I fill up at Salt Depot every now and then for extras and I'm usually around 1850 kgs. Tom can verify because he has gone through with me. It's typically 8 ton on that 18 acre route.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Cet, I must have crossed paths with that lady at some point in my life too. Can you put me down for 100k?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Dave, it is a 2 yd 8 ft western same as every other western icebreaker. They'll all hold between 1.5 to 2.1 ton depending on the material and how the loader operator fills it.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1250251 said:


> Yep, most nights I don't but I fill up at Salt Depot every now and then for extras and I'm usually around 1850 kgs. Tom can verify because he has gone through with me. It's typically 8 ton on that 18 acre route.


So do u plow your route first and then do this salt run?


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1250233 said:


> That is Key to know what you have in the salter! I had ours weight in empty and loaded  little work to get done but an eye opener! We thought we have +4 tons in a spreader and ended up with 3.2 tons! payup for us but it could have been the other way around too!


I have found people never have what they think in the spreader. I can 8 ton on mine but it's running off the first corner I turn. 7 fits just nice. That's why weighing things is very important. I weighed my new salt truck the first time I had it out so I knew for sure. Your a smart man.

Grant 8 ton is pretty much 7 tonne.


----------



## snowplowchick

cet;1250250 said:


> The one that fell on the school sidewalk is suing for 2 million. Each of her kids for 100K and her parents for another 100k each. No mention of the husband so lucky for me she must be divorced.
> 
> I have another company now but I don't think that helped.


Lucky for you, that lady probably doesn't have a hope in hell in getting anything from you. Ridiculous! I don't understand why you would be a party? Fling enough stuff and hope some sticks somewhere?

Big dollars. Must have been permanently disabled or something for that much.


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1250253 said:


> Cet, I must have crossed paths with that lady at some point in my life too. Can you put me down for 100k?


Maybe your long lost Aunt.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1250251 said:


> Yep, most nights I don't but I fill up at Salt Depot every now and then for extras and I'm usually around 1850 kgs. Tom can verify because he has gone through with me. It's typically 8 ton on that 18 acre route.


Did we ever put 1.8 in? Last time I remember it being 1.4 tonnes but I know it wasn't heaped full. I guess 1.8 is pretty close. I would like to know what I can hold fully heaped


----------



## cet

snowplowchick;1250273 said:


> Lucky for you, that lady probably doesn't have a hope in hell in getting anything from you. Ridiculous! I don't understand why you would be a party? Fling enough stuff and hope some sticks somewhere?
> 
> Big dollars. Must have been permanently disabled or something for that much.


All I know is when this is done there must be someone I can go after. I might as well join the party.

What's the chances that 2 of them have the same lawyer. He must hang out in the emergency room.

My business lawyer knows this slip and fall lawyer. I explained to him what was going on when I was there closing my house deal. At the end I said I might sue him when this is over, you should have seen the look on my lawyer's face.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I new that's who she was! yah and I suffered greatly I'll have her lawyers contact yours with the increased ask. 

Chad, no I either plow or salt. The way my old man and I split it is that he comes out if needed no question, but if not every piece goes out he's the guy that stays home since winter is still a busy season for his day job. A lot of times its just salt so I switch trucks with him and do the salt route. My plows are on a different area altogether so when its a full event there are tractors that do the lots we salt. The plows work in the steeles/keele area and the salter/bobcats in markham.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1250280 said:


> Did we ever put 1.8 in? Last time I remember it being 1.4 tonnes but I know it wasn't heaped full. I guess 1.8 is pretty close. I would like to know what I can hold fully heaped


I had an 8' with 2x6's around the top. The driver got 3.2 tonnes in there the day he snapped 4 springs in the rear end.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

musclecarboy;1250280 said:


> Did we ever put 1.8 in? Last time I remember it being 1.4 tonnes but I know it wasn't heaped full. I guess 1.8 is pretty close. I would like to know what I can hold fully heaped


Your's will likely hold the same. Isn't it the same size box? Better not try though, your friend the police officer likes you too much to heap it up. Seems to leave me alone so far. Knock on wood.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1250287 said:


> I had an 8' with 2x6's around the top. The driver got 3.2 tonnes in there the day he snapped 4 springs in the rear end.


Woahhh forget that, I'll stay around 1.5t. I don't need anymore anyways.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1250287 said:


> I had an 8' with 2x6's around the top. The driver got 3.2 tonnes in there the day he snapped 4 springs in the rear end.


and that was probally on a 2500hd also LOL!

Guess im 1000 lbs short of breaking leaf springs everynight


----------



## R.G.PEEL

cet;1250287 said:


> I had an 8' with 2x6's around the top. The driver got 3.2 tonnes in there the day he snapped 4 springs in the rear end.


OUCH, that's rough. We did the hopper extension thing with a stainless airflow when it was my uncle's company. He had a 1986 GMC high sierra dually with a beefed up rear that we used to use for plowing/salting. We made custom stainless extensions so that we could put 3 bags(1 ton each) of landscaper's choice on instead of 2 at a time. The first time we did the truck could barely steer because it was so unbalanced. We were a 3 minute drive from where we loaded so we scrapped that idea. Waste of good stainless and time.


----------



## grandview

Slip and Fall Cases on Snow and Ice: Land Mines for the Maryland Personal Injury Lawyer
Posted On: March 21, 2007 by Ronald V. Miller, Jr.
| Share

I stumbled on a Metro Verdicts Monthly from last year that examined the success plaintiffs have at trial in slip and fall cases on snow and ice. In Maryland defendants prevailed 62% of the time.

The difficulty in these cases often lies not with the issue of whether the defendant was negligent, but whether the plaintiff assumed the risk because he/she appreciated the danger of walking on the snow/ice. Under Maryland law, this is assumption of the risk, unless the plaintiff lacked the free will to avoid the danger. This is presumably the case when going to work, entering or leaving your home, and tending to other necessities of life. Moreover, the fact that no reasonable alternative path was available does not reduce the free will standard.

Last week, the Maryland Court of Appeals decided the case of Morgan State University v. Walker. In this case, Plaintiff Pamela R. Walker, brought a personal injury lawsuit against Morgan State University alleging that it negligently failed to remove snow from a parking lot during the last great Maryland blizzard in 2003. You know how the story goes from here. Plaintiff was visiting her daughter, walked across the icy parking lot and severely fractured her leg, resulting in about $50,000 in medical bills and, presumably, a permanent injury.

The Baltimore City Circuit Court (I’m not sure who the Judge was) found that Ms. Walker assumed the risk as a matter of law and granted summary judgment to Morgan State University. The Maryland Court of Special Appeals reversed, finding that the voluntariness of Ms. Walker's action was a question for the jury. The Maryland Court of Appeals disagreed with the Court of Special Appeals, and agreed with the Baltimore City Circuit Court’s finding that Ms. Walker assumed the risk of her injuries. While I doubt it was integral to the court’s opinion, the court did note that Ms. Walker had been wearing Timberland boots and stated that “I don’t have any problem with walking or anything like that. Actually, I’m a daredevil to be honest with you.” I cannot imagine Ms. Walker’s attorney was enjoying that testimony at her deposition. You don’t want your client professing to be Evel Knievel (or maybe David Blaine for you younger folks) in a case where the issue is whether you assumed the risk of your injuries.

My partner, Laura G. Zois, tried a case in Anne Arundel County for a slip and fall during the same blizzard as Ms. Walker. The Plaintiff in that case was walking along a common area sidewalk that was not cleared and fell, fracturing her left wrist. Plaintiff incurred $6,554.72 in medical bills. The Defendant made a settlement offer before the trial of $18,750 (State Farm was the insurance company). The jury awarded our client $370,577.

The salient difference between Walker and our case is that our client was walking to her home from her car after working as a neonatal nurse at St. Agnes Hospital. Ms. Walker, on the other hand, was visiting her daughter, a noble endeavor but certainly not one where Plaintiff can argue that she had no choice but to make that trip.

The take home message for Maryland personal injury lawyers handling slip and fall cases in snow and ice is that you have to carefully consider the facts before accepting a case. The Baltimore lawyer in this case was no doubt seduced by the fact that Ms. Walker had a good damages case. There is no question the woman was seriously injured. But Maryland law is tough on these slip and fall cases on ice and snow and each case has to be carefully evaluated to make sure that the prospective client did not assume the risk of his or her injuries.




Slip-and-fall lawsuits on the rise




Canadian Press

Date: Monday Jan. 19, 2004 8:50 AM ET

TORONTO — A fierce winter, coupled with towering snowdrifts and icy sidewalks, can be a financial windfall for anyone with a pickup truck and a plow on the front.

But a proliferation of "slip-and-fall" lawsuits in Canada is melting away their profits as snow removal contractors struggle to deal with sky-high liability insurance premiums.

"Rates for snowplowers have gone up about 500 per cent over the past two years," said Rocco Scarano, a broker with Dynes Insurance Brokers in Richmond Hill.

"I've had small operators this winter who couldn't afford the insurance and simply quit clearing snow."

Bob Clark, manager at Amalgamated Landscaping in Toronto, said his company has had few slip-and-fall cases, but even so, its insurance rates have risen about 30 per cent this year to about $8,000.

"We just got served last week," he said.

Catherine Swift, president of the Canadian Federation of Independent Business, said liability insurance rates for small businesses across Canada have been climbing steadily for about two years.

"We're talking about an annual average increase in costs of around 30 per cent. That's a pretty big hit. There are definitely some that are (closing down) and there are also some operating without insurance," said Swift.

"But there are a lot more small companies that aren't using the insurance they have because they're afraid to make a claim ... the only reason some carry insurance is for cataclysmic events that could cost millions of dollars. If it's only $50,000, they'll just eat it."

When it comes to snowplow operators, Swift said slip-and-fall cases are rising and "being driven by litigiousness."
"Slip and falls are anathema to the snowplowing industry because everybody thinks they should get 30 grand for a slip and fall. These settlements individually aren't huge, but cumulatively, they're hugely costly."

Mark Yakabuski, Ontario vice-president for the Insurance Bureau of Canada, agrees that the number of slip-and-fall claims are on the rise.

"I don't doubt some of them are legitimate, but I can only say there's been a proliferation of slip-and-fall incidents," he said.

"You just have to go to any court today and look at the number of slip-and-fall incidents ... and there's a definite multiplication in the number."

As a result, snowplowing operations are forced to pay higher premiums for liability insurance, with some reportedly facing increases of up to 40 per cent.

"The premiums ultimately have to reflect the cost of claims associated with these policies," Yakabuski said.

That's a painful situation for businesses: in a survey of more than 2,000 small businesses conducted by the CFIB last June, a third responded their profitability has been "significantly harmed" by higher insurance costs.

Fraudulent personal injury claims are common in the insurance industry, Yakabuski said, but that's only one part of the story.

"It's not really a case of whether some are fraudulent and not fraudulent; it's probably more a reflection of changing society values," said Yakabuski.

"There was a time 15 years ago when most of the cases would have been thrown out of court. Today, we seem to be more tolerant of people making these sorts of claims without perhaps understanding that the buck has to stop somewhere and has to be paid, ultimately by everyone who's carrying insurance, especially those in the area of snow removal."

Ultimately, Yakabuski said, those costs are being borne by insurance companies.

"Not just the cost of the award ... but there are major legal costs in defending these claims, which are being picked up by somebody's liability policy," he said.

"Unless governments instruct the courts to limit the kind of lawsuits that can be brought to bear, you're going to see a continued escalation of these claims."

Swift and the CFIB suggests provinces tighten up legislation and cap personal injury awards.

"It would be nice if we could see a letup in the litigious approach to seemingly everything under the sun."


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Forget the springs, You're 1000 lb short of breaking the scale Chad!


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1250287 said:


> I had an 8' with 2x6's around the top. The driver got 3.2 tonnes in there the day he snapped 4 springs in the rear end.


wow 8000lbs plus the salter. was it a srw pickup?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Great post Grandview. After reading that and all this lawsuit discussion I have come up with a plan. We should all pick a day and leave a small patch of ice in one location on the properties we salt. I'll go slip on Dave's He can slip on Chris', Chris can slip on Tom's, who will in turn slip on Cedar's and on down the line. Nobody would have to worry about insurance premiums because we could all take the next season off. One guy could stay in business, rent everyone elses equipment to fill the gap we leave and boom, everyone's rich! Who's with me? Let's sue!

I slipped and fell last week at a company that sells doors. I got up brushed off and bought a door. Why didn't I sue? Because I'm in Canada. Where it snows. And I know that.


----------



## greywynd

Huh, speaking of Salt Depot, I was in and out of there for 5 loads Monday morning, eventually we'll have to cross paths!!

Have to admit though, doesn't seem like the line-ups are as long or as frequent as they were earlier in the season, or maybe it's partially since I've been mostly salting on weekends and holidays?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

greywynd, next time you're out give me a call on my cell. If i'm in the salt truck then I'm always within 5 min of salt depot as I get loaded in the building next door. What do you drive? my white ford is pictured elsewhere on the site. keep your eyes peeled and I'll buy coffees.


----------



## greywynd

I have your cell number saved on mine, but knowing the goofy hours us snow guys run, am always hesitant to call anyone in case I wake them up. 

Both salt trucks belong to the guys I sub for, but maybe we can meet up after a run. (I don't do any personal stuff with their trucks, they treat me pretty good, so I don't abuse it!!)


----------



## R.G.PEEL

lol, coffee breaks aren't abuse. call whenever. worst case I grumble that I'm asleep and roll back over.


----------



## greywynd

LOL....I'll send you a text first, I generally have the ringtone for those turned off while sleeping myself, and even if not, find they don't wake folks as easily. 

I'll have to look at the weights I usually get in the salters, I know with a constant run, I empty it in just under 20 minutes on the settings I generally use. I want to say that is just under 2 tonnes, I'm thinking 1.6-1.8?

Of course it depends on the sites, I often stop and refill before being totally empty, as it's quicker than doing part of a site, then running to get salt and back again to finish it, at least depending on the sites/route that I'm doing.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Now the dump near me isn't open 24/7, i will have to weigh myself during our next daytime salting. I keep meaning to, but always forget. If I don't post the kg's, then don't ask me what I weigh! haha


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1250437 said:


> Now the dump near me isn't open 24/7, i will have to weigh myself during our next daytime salting. I keep meaning to, but always forget. If I don't post the kg's, then don't ask me what I weigh! haha


Haha you better be honest! If it comes back at 10,500kg in a F350 you better tell us LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

place your bets!


----------



## cet

PlatinumService;1250320 said:


> wow 8000lbs plus the salter. was it a srw pickup?


3500, It was the old Aurora Hydro chev.


----------



## cet

I don't know what my salt trucks weigh loaded but I know they are all legal.


----------



## adamhumberview

JohnnyRoyale;1249976 said:


> Theres an underground EXIT on Dufferin. Go into it if the door is open and see whats parked down there. If theres nothing there, they must be bringing more equipment in during storms...esp salters as I highly doubt they salt that place with 2 pickups.


well it could be fairly possible.. if you look in the underground they have an oversized 30yd roll off container there that they use for asphalt in the summer.

when they are doing jobs and have trucks coming in and out.. the bin is wide enough and high enough for a dump truck to back right into.. has ramp on the back like a beaver tail.

my best guess is that they are using that for their on-site storage of salt seeing as they park underground and prob dont wanna ruin the asphalt

plus if im not mistaken they run a few city of toronto routes for roads in scarborough.. probably re-route a salter there on the citys salt


----------



## orenlasko

snowplowchick;1249146 said:


> My self-esteem took a beating today. That 75 km drive of shame didn't help.


Ok. I've plowed with v blades exclusively for 15 years. I'm stumped as to how this happened. I really would like to know...

Important thing is nobody got hurt. Did they?


----------



## orenlasko

R.G.PEEL;1249184 said:


> Not to mention there is enough money in our industry to support a solid wage IN THE NEGOTIATION STAGE! Not in February. I'd hire someone on to cover what he used to and then offer him his job back at a decreased rate. Since its re-negotiating time.
> 
> PS. Jon, I want 30% more or I'm not showing up next time. And I'm meeting with all your other subs tomorrow, they feel the same. Strength in numbers.wesport


Yeah Jon. All your subs should form a union.... .


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, I thought those posts went quietly away! Good thing my route is nothing so I can cover you guys for the walkout! Who wants to scab?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

adamhumberview;1250478 said:


> well it could be fairly possible.. if you look in the underground they have an oversized 30yd roll off container there that they use for asphalt in the summer.
> 
> when they are doing jobs and have trucks coming in and out.. the bin is wide enough and high enough for a dump truck to back right into.. has ramp on the back like a beaver tail.
> 
> my best guess is that they are using that for their on-site storage of salt seeing as they park underground and prob dont wanna ruin the asphalt
> 
> plus if im not mistaken they run a few city of toronto routes for roads in scarborough.. probably re-route a salter there on the citys salt


They do plow most of Scarborough, but I bet they don't worry to much about sending salt out that way. They could probably get away with it, but why mess with your bread and butter.


----------



## adamhumberview

Pristine PM ltd;1250498 said:


> They do plow most of Scarborough, but I bet they don't worry to much about sending salt out that way. They could probably get away with it, but why mess with your bread and butter.


your probably right..regardless of the fact they have a pretty nice operation..


----------



## musclecarboy

adamhumberview;1250507 said:


> your probably right..regardless of the fact they have a pretty nice operation..


I have worked with them as a sub on summer stuff and they're a pretty slick outfit.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1250471 said:


> I don't know what my salt trucks weigh loaded but I know they are all legal.


Good one:laughing::laughing: mine are very close to be legal too!


----------



## Bonzai

cet;1250143 said:


> I have 3 law suits going right now.
> 1. Elderly lady falls at 7am. Started snowing at 10pm. First plow at 1:30am. Second plow at 7:40am. Final salting at Noon. She fell while brushing the snow from her car. Hit her car and the car beside it. We do not clear snow from between car.
> 2. Lady taking her kids to school. Fell on the sidewalk in front of the school. Snowfall 1cm. Contract, don't show up at all until 2.5cm. We do not clear any walks. So we weren't supposed to be there and even if we were we don't do walks.
> 3. Elderly Man. Fell while walking to his car. Hasn't snowed for 3 days and the Coldest the temp was in the previous 36 hours was +5.
> 
> We haven't even had discovery yet. My insurance has gone up 87%. I lost $300,000 worth of Region work over 2 years because of the slip and falls.
> 
> Records don't mean crap if your in the wrong spot at the wrong time. There is some work I will never bid again regardless of margins.


I am actually being sued on a site that we never even maintained, never quoted or did any work in the area. Try and figure that one out. My insurance still has to proceed with it and defend us, though they have asured me that it will in no way affect us in the future. We will see how this one pans out. Its for 1 million. :salute:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Slip and Fall lawyers should be put in a wooden headlock and have dirty diapers and rotten tomoatoes thrown at them for a week in public. F'n Bottom Feeders!!!


----------



## mikegooseman

JohnnyRoyale;1250673 said:


> Slip and Fall lawyers should be put in a wooden headlock and have dirty diapers and rotten tomoatoes thrown at them for a week in public. F'n Bottom Feeders!!!


....X2.... :laughing::laughing:


----------



## rooferdave

Pristine PM ltd;1250496 said:


> haha, I thought those posts went quietly away! Good thing my route is nothing so I can cover you guys for the walkout! Who wants to scab?


pick me! pick me! Since the gabage strike, some of the city workers still harrass me and mutter scab under their breath as I get my coffee in the morn.


----------



## orenlasko

Hey. Hey. Jon @Pristine is a great guy to work for... Even if they drive Fords....


----------



## PlatinumService

JohnnyRoyale;1250673 said:


> Slip and Fall lawyers should be put in a wooden headlock and have dirty diapers and rotten tomoatoes thrown at them for a week in public. F'n Bottom Feeders!!!


i punch the radio when diamond and diamond lawyer ads come on the radio when plowing... i would love to slip and fall at their office payup


----------



## musclecarboy

PlatinumService;1250688 said:


> i punch the radio when diamond and diamond lawyer ads come on the radio when plowing... i would love to slip and fall at their office payup


LOL me too! My sidewalk guy says relax everytime it comes on because he knows I curse them every time.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1250692 said:


> LOL me too! My sidewalk guy says relax everytime it comes on because he knows I curse them every time.


Yesterday was the first time I ever heard that ad.... I turned it up and shook my head and said them guys can keep that stuff on those T.O. radio stations


----------



## GMC Driver

grandview;1250302 said:


> "It would be nice if we could see a letup in the litigious approach to seemingly everything under the sun."





R.G.PEEL;1250328 said:


> Why didn't I sue? Because I'm in Canada. Where it snows. And I know that.


And there is the problem - lack of common sense out there now adays. It's always someone else's fault, and what's in it for me.

I honestly believe we should be lobbying our government to come up with new legislation regarding these matters. After October, I may have an inside track.



Bonzai;1250668 said:



> I am actually being sued on a site that we never even maintained, never quoted or did any work in the area. Try and figure that one out. My insurance still has to proceed with it and defend us, though they have asured me that it will in no way affect us in the future. We will see how this one pans out. Its for 1 million. :salute:


We have something similar going on - being counter-sued for a slip and fall on an adjacent property. Seems redonkulous to me - best part, beyond the records, is I have a clear recollection of the events of that day, as my youngest daughter was born just hours before the incident.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1250698 said:


> Yesterday was the first time I ever heard that ad.... I turned it up and shook my head and said them guys can keep that stuff on those T.O. radio stations


It filters down I attended the funeral of a neighbour who fell at the local Grocery store entrance, hit the back of her head..brushed herself off and went home with a headache, she relaxed at home for a bit and made a pot of tea, offered to get some for her husband....he heard a thump in the kitchen, went to check on her and she was gone. He never sued...
Thought I'd point out that there may be lots of legitimate times people fall that you never hear about, it's a scary business, and the frivolous ones are usually the ones with a lawyer suing your business, you personally, the business you maintain and it's owners personally,the manager who signed your contract, etc. 
The past couple of years, I'm starting to see tenders with 3 inch triggers, and save harmless clauses that state the contractor is responsible for any legal incurred against the tenderer . I stroke these lines out and initial on the original. No accident is going to bankrupt me and you're not going to limit service to save a buck and have me pay your legal costs.
I've said it before, I can make quite a good living on $25 driveways if i have too. My cheapest now is $65 with a couple approaching $300/per push. Commercial lots/schools under $100/hr..salt at costX2 you can keep em.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Markus, Sorry to hear about the neighbour, that is terrible. He was a decent dude to not sue though. A big payday would not have brought her back and unfortunately that's what I don't understand with these lawsuits for stupid amounts. The people in them wouldn't make that million dollars for 25 years, I don't care how you slice it a fall doesn't cost a million dollars. I have two left feet and should be a billionaire by now. 

I agree that driveways can be extremely lucrative. When I lived in Aurora I had 17 at $1200/ea for the season and [email protected]$130/push + salt extra. There was no way I could give them the proper service as I have moved to far from them now but it hurt to say no to renewals.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

there was a older man who slipped at nofrills a few years back. I was the one that dialed 911, as my shop was in that plaza and I was unloading stock. it was raining and I held the spare rolled carpetmat over my shoulders and stood over him to keep him dry and another person covered him in jackets to stay warm while the ambulance got there... he couldnt move. he came back 2 weeks later and thanked us. we asked him if he was going to sue because he broke 2 ribs. he didnt know but earlier that day i had mentioned to the owner that the contractor that did the lot was a joke... they rarely even salted at this plaza and i complained because i had people carrying computers in. I was not even in the snow business yet. the old man said he told the owner of the plaza because he knew him and the plaza owner said he would speak with the contractor and was sorry he slipped. I had snapped a picture becasue I had even called my insurance broker because I knew he not only held my store insurance, but the malls and I was fuming, how if this guy sues and the mall insurance went up it would be passed on to the tenants as a common cost and it was the tenants that paid the snow anyways but because the mall was 50% empty the cheap owner wasnt getting any services. it was all politics.. all of it. about a year later, the man who slipped who happens to have a disabled son or daughter cant remember, gets a house retro'd as part of some charity for parents with disabled children. the head of the charity and biggest fundraiser was the owner of the plaza. convienient ? ya.

lower then whale poop on the bottom of the ocean floor


----------



## Grassman09

I'm big time now. I made it on weather network. LOL

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/yo...459/1/caon0434/plpcities/?ref=ugc_city_thumbs


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grassman09;1250817 said:


> I'm big time now. I made it on weather network. LOL
> 
> http://www.theweathernetwork.com/yo...459/1/caon0434/plpcities/?ref=ugc_city_thumbs


Nice job! better then americans most wanted. lol 
should I get your autograph now?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Or 'To Catch a Predator!"


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1250826 said:


> Nice job! better then americans most wanted. lol
> should I get your autograph now?


Yes I concur with you on that. You will have to speak with my manager for an autograph and see when he says I have time. LOL.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1250835 said:


> Yes I concur with you on that. You will have to speak with my manager for an autograph and see when he says I have time. LOL.


whats stefans phone # ? LOL


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1250837 said:


> whats stefans phone # ? LOL


He's not my manager. Nothing wrong with for subbing for others. Thumbs Up


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1250817 said:


> I'm big time now. I made it on weather network. LOL
> 
> http://www.theweathernetwork.com/yo...459/1/caon0434/plpcities/?ref=ugc_city_thumbs


That property looks awfully familiar!
Nothing wrong with having a good sub you can trust!
I can sleep at night with you doing my work if that is what Chad is referring too!

Now that is from a peace of mind point of view not that I sleep when there is a storm or ice or work to do! 1st one out an but not always the last one back.

A good sub is better vs a lousy employee if you ask me.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

carefull next thing you know, next storm he will want more money. good that you guys have such a good deal going. 

grassman you have to change your little deere/cat logo at the bottom of your posts. unless your cat skid is pushing your deere tractor around


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1250863 said:


> carefull next thing you know, next storm he will want more money. good that you guys have such a good deal going.


Then my rates to him go up too


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1250855 said:


> That property looks awfully familiar!
> Nothing wrong with having a good sub you can trust!
> I can sleep at night with you doing my work if that is what Chad is referring too!
> 
> Now that is from a peace of mind point of view not that I sleep when there is a storm or ice or work to do! 1st one out an but not always the last one back.


No I'm usually the last one back. The Deere shines at the back of that place just wish it would get a bit more sun to compliment the salt.



MIDTOWNPC;1250863 said:


> carefull next thing you know, next storm he will want more money. good that you guys have such a good deal going.
> 
> grassman you have to change your little deere/cat logo at the bottom of your posts. unless your cat skid is pushing your deere tractor around


He plows a place for me that's out of my way so he'd just hose me on that if I did become a pric.

The Deere and Cat both push each other around.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1250813 said:


> lower then whale poop on the bottom of the ocean floor


I got the whole story...except what the picture is about..Is that a man hole cover in a handicapped spot??!!!


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1251086 said:


> I got the whole story...except what the picture is about..Is that a man hole cover in a handicapped spot??!!!


the pavement looks pretty shiny to me


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1250855 said:


> That property looks awfully familiar!
> Nothing wrong with having a good sub you can trust!
> I can sleep at night with you doing my work if that is what Chad is referring too!
> 
> Now that is from a peace of mind point of view not that I sleep when there is a storm or ice or work to do! 1st one out an but not always the last one back.
> 
> A good sub is better vs a lousy employee if you ask me.


I totally agree. Nice vid Dave.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

well that was the conditions where the guy slipped.
it was glass. and that was hours after.

here are some more that I took later that week.

shopping carts mean "dont go there!" unless you need a shopping cart? lol

this was jan 2006.

Ive had these pics for years and I was just looking thru a few old harddrives and thought it was interesting we were talking about people slipping.


----------



## Elite_Maint

WOW!! think that contractor is still in business?? hahaha....if that guy didn't get sued with a lot like that then he's a lucky SOB!


----------



## Mr.Markus

That looks like a popular place to ice fish.


----------



## musclecarboy

I guess you could call it a fleet LOL

Boy do I ever need a shop


----------



## Triple L

Putting the blade on the neighbours lawn.............. PRICELESS




HAHAHAHA!!!!!


Defentially time to take that leap, I wasnt quite sure if I was ready when I took that first jump, but let me tell you, I've never looked back, expecially in the last 2 years its been the best thing I've ever done and couldnt live without a shop... I find myself there almost everyday tinkering around with something....

Make sure you find something close to your house tho, otherwise it becomes more of a PITA and you dont end up going when you should because you dont want to take the big drive...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Defentially.......... !!!? LOL Hope you buy the neighbours beer every now and then, growing pains are good if you keep ahead of them. Least you know what you need.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Man, you guys must think I am nuts for not having a shop. We need one, but don't want to take the monthly plunge yet. 

We do have a one yard property with a garage on it, but it is mostly for storage and leaf biodegrading. We also have some storage behind our office, and one of my employee's has a bit of a yard beside his house that two trailers are stored in. 

The tinkering aspect is valid though, It would be nice to unload equipment into a shop and clean and grease easily.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1251241 said:


> Man, you guys must think I am nuts for not having a shop. We need one, but don't want to take the monthly plunge yet.
> We do have a one yard property with a garage on it, but it is mostly for storage and leaf biodegrading. We also have some storage behind our office, and one of my employee's has a bit of a yard beside his house that two trailers are stored in.
> The tinkering aspect is valid though, It would be nice to unload equipment into a shop and clean and grease easily.


I would think with the amount of stuff you have Jon it must take half your IQ to remember where each piece is in the morning.


----------



## PlatinumService

Pristine PM ltd;1251241 said:


> Man, you guys must think I am nuts for not having a shop. We need one, but don't want to take the monthly plunge yet.
> 
> We do have a one yard property with a garage on it, but it is mostly for storage and leaf biodegrading. We also have some storage behind our office, and one of my employee's has a bit of a yard beside his house that two trailers are stored in.
> 
> The tinkering aspect is valid though, It would be nice to unload equipment into a shop and clean and grease easily.


where do you park all of your trucks and trailers?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Nice video Dave.
Stop sniffing glue Jon.
Your neighbours must love you Tom.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We have two behind our office, 3 at our yard, two at one foreman's house, 1 at anothers, and a couple I am not sure exactly where they are now that I think about it, but I know they will show up in the spring. We went with enclosed trailers this past summer for almost all the crews (5 of 6) so we could safely store things and not have to load and unload. Like I said though, without great foreman, we would have needed a shop long ago.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JohnnyRoyale;1251258 said:


> Stop sniffing glue Jon.


haha, nope, that is the gas from the biohazard yard!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1251241 said:


> Man, you guys must think I am nuts for not having a shop.


OMG! I wont talk to you anymore until you have one! 

We have 2500 sq. ft but I would love to go to 3500-4000 sq.ft to keep equipment inside, have room for maintenance, etc.
We also store salt inside which takes up a lot of room and requires all vehicles outside to load salters.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1251258 said:


> Nice video Dave.
> Stop sniffing glue Jon.
> Your neighbours must love you Tom.


LOL I love your comments. Quick and to the point hahaha.

The blade is on my property (my front lawn is 6' wide LOL). I took away the dump trailer today because it's just chaos.

I'm seriously thinking of renting a shop somewhere, I just don't want to be spending 2k or more per month or have it miles and miles away from my house. I think by next season it will be necessary. I think the best deal would be if I sub-leased a little corner of someone's place because I don't have the credit history (or parents credit) to support a formal lease agreement in my name.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1251149 said:


> well that was the conditions where the guy slipped.
> it was glass. and that was hours after.
> 
> here are some more that I took later that week.
> 
> shopping carts mean "dont go there!" unless you need a shopping cart? lol
> 
> this was jan 2006.
> 
> Ive had these pics for years and I was just looking thru a few old harddrives and thought it was interesting we were talking about people slipping.


WOW that's Brutal Dean. Begging for a lawsuit. There is a small mall in my area its always hard pack for a few days after a storm. I have been thinking of taking pictures with date and time stamp and of that lot and then takes pics of the lots we plow and approach the property owners if they would be interested in a quote.

But it makes me wonder there has to be a reason why its in such a condition in the 1st place. Maybe I don't want it.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1251282 said:


> LOL I love your comments. Quick and to the point hahaha.
> 
> The blade is on my property (my front lawn is 6' wide LOL). I took away the dump trailer today because it's just chaos.
> 
> I'm seriously thinking of renting a shop somewhere, I just don't want to be spending 2k or more per month or have it miles and miles away from my house. I think by next season it will be necessary. I think the best deal would be if I sub-leased a little corner of someone's place because I don't have the credit history (or parents credit) to support a formal lease agreement in my name.


Where are you gonna put the blades and salter in the summer?

Do the trucks even fit into the garage? heigth wise? I cant belive you havent got any complaints yet... Heck I plow my neighbours driveway and cut his lawn all summer for free cause he has to put up with my truck starting up at 1:00-4:00 everymorning, IMO thats bad enough and I dont have a single thing at home other then my trucks....

He's a pretty cool oldtimer tho, tells me he likes how my trucks are always sooo clean and spotless ALL THE TIME and compares me to my neighbour across the street that plows and has a big ol dinosaur 6.5L and I dont think his trucks been washed in over a year or two....


----------



## CGM Inc.

EC calls for freezing rain tomorrow and TWN doesn't...


----------



## snowplowchick

musclecarboy;1251213 said:


> I guess you could call it a fleet LOL
> 
> Boy do I ever need a shop


Where do you put everything? Mowers, tools, parts, etc.

More power to you that you seem to be thriving in such a compact, suburban area. I could NOT deal with neighbors that close.


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1251325 said:


> EC calls for freezing rain tomorrow and TWN doesn't...


Some are calling for 5-10cm on Friday and some not. 

How are you liking the new version of the Horst plow. :laughing:


----------



## orenlasko

*I used to park everything on my driveway...*

Then I got divorced... lost just about averything and had to start from scratch. Best thing that ever happened. Now I rent space for my equipment and I have an amazing girlfriend with a huge garage in the back yard where I store just about everything else...

I used to plow my neighbors back in the day and that kept them quiet... Not downtown doesnt work here. Did it once three years ago and was left a note on my windshield asking me not to do it again...

On a side note for all you dedicated doge guys, here is some spy shots of the upcoming 2012...

http://www.cumminsforum.com/forum/2010-general-discussion/370348-2012-ram-hd-spy-pics.html


----------



## Grassman09

orenlasko;1251362 said:


> On a side note for all you dedicated doge guys, here is some spy shots of the upcoming 2012...
> 
> http://www.cumminsforum.com/forum/2010-general-discussion/370348-2012-ram-hd-spy-pics.html


I was looking at going to a 2011 Ram. Guess I'll wait for the 2012 there. Looks good. :laughing:


----------



## orenlasko

Grassman... did you watch the video?


----------



## Grassman09

orenlasko;1251390 said:


> Grassman... did you watch the video?


I did yes. That's why I may hold off ditching my 07.


----------



## orenlasko

Is your 07 a 5.9, 6.7 or a hemi? I just got rid of my 07 5.9 mega for a 2010. Man what a difference. twice the truck. The new 2011.5 6.7 will have even more power...


----------



## Grassman09

07 5.9 2500 crew cab or whatever they call it under the mega cab. I'm a lil scared of the EGR and DPF crap that they have on them. I've heard some stories on the 11's updated torque and a high output engine. Only thing I'd add is a espar heater. http://www.espar.com/


----------



## orenlasko

Why an espar? remote start is automatic in winter it turns on heated seats and cranks heater and heated steering wheel. Above zero it will turn on cooled seats ( above 20c i think) works awesome.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Can't wait about some GM Driver comments 
Well there will be another 6.7 at my shop soon!
Our 5500 has the 6.7, all I can say is wow! Makes the 5.9 look like a power joke or D-Max


----------



## Grassman09

You use less fuel and it does not use the engine to heat the truck. No hours put on the truck. This is almost like a block heater. I mean I already run full synthetic and plug my truck in so its not really needed.


----------



## DeVries

Cedar Grounds;1251444 said:


> Can't wait about some GM Driver comments
> Well there will be another 6.7 at my shop soon!
> Our 5500 has the 6.7, all I can say is wow! Makes the 5.9 look like a power joke or D-Max


How long until Dodge has something else other than the Cummins? Not sure if it's true but the Fords will have the Cummins in them soon?


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1251444 said:


> Can't wait about some GM Driver comments
> Well there will be another 6.7 at my shop soon!
> Our 5500 has the 6.7, all I can say is wow! Makes the 5.9 look like a power joke or D-Max


I cant knock the GM. The gassers at least. My 02 has 200'000 k on the clock and has had allot less issues then my Diesel Ram. The check engine light came on today and we scanned it. 02 sensors and a possible miss fire. I took it to the car wash and she is all happy now. I've done plugs and wires on it and oil changes and tires and 02 sensors so far. Needs some front end work as well as exhaust manifolds.


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;1251453 said:


> How long until Dodge has something else other than the Cummins? Not sure if it's true but the Fords will have the Cummins in them soon?


There was some talk about that a few years ago that the contract was not going to be renewed. Ford already has cummins in them. L series trucks have them.

We need the Japs to start getting into the Heavy Duty pick up truck market.


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1251318 said:


> Where are you gonna put the blades and salter in the summer?
> 
> Do the trucks even fit into the garage? heigth wise? I cant belive you havent got any complaints yet... Heck I plow my neighbours driveway and cut his lawn all summer for free cause he has to put up with my truck starting up at 1:00-4:00 everymorning, IMO thats bad enough and I dont have a single thing at home other then my trucks....
> 
> He's a pretty cool oldtimer tho, tells me he likes how my trucks are always sooo clean and spotless ALL THE TIME and compares me to my neighbour across the street that plows and has a big ol dinosaur 6.5L and I dont think his trucks been washed in over a year or two....


Everything winter is in the garage year-round. With a V-box and second blade I don't think that will work this summer. F my neighbours, the one on the left has late parties all the time in the summer and the one on the right never cuts his grass.



snowplowchick;1251331 said:


> Where do you put everything? Mowers, tools, parts, etc.
> 
> More power to you that you seem to be thriving in such a compact, suburban area. I could NOT deal with neighbors that close.


No mowers, landscape construction in the summer.

Trust me, its not my choice to live here. I'm 19 and still live with my mom until I have all the money for a house downpayment and the credit history. I pay my mom a lot each month for rent so she would be screwed if I left anyways, so it all works out. My backyard is smaller than most people's garages.:realmad:


----------



## Mr.Markus

My backyard still hurts from my slip and fall infront of the salt shed last week....



orenlasko;1251362 said:


> Then I got divorced... lost just about averything and had to start from scratch. Best thing that ever happened. Now I rent space for my equipment and I have an amazing girlfriend with a huge garage in the back yard where I store just about everything else...


This made me laugh too....


----------



## cet

Tom the way you attract the police, I hope you have moved that plate on the 02.

I'm glad you don't live next door to me.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1251535 said:


> Tom the way you attract the police, I hope you have moved that plate on the 02.
> 
> I'm glad you don't live next door to me.


Dave had his front plate on the passenger seat so I don't know what's worse LOL. I don't know where I'm going to move it to, it looks stupid on the grille.

I'm going to figure out a shop this year before I shoot myself with the disaster in my driveway and garage.


----------



## PlatinumService

tom if you need a spot to keep your stuff this summer let me know it can prob get you in where i am. unless bradford is too far for you.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Tom, as far as the blade and the salter, I have room to store them with mine if you want to chip in on the tab a bit. Cheaper than renting a full shop.


----------



## musclecarboy

I'll talk to you guys in April about it further... I'm sure we can work something out.


----------



## musclecarboy

I am going to be pissed if it snows flurries at 8am tomorrow then goes up to +3. Thats a waste of salt.


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1251615 said:


> I am going to be pissed if it snows flurries at 8am tomorrow then goes up to +3. Thats a waste of salt.


yeah i agree with that. i might let it ride depending on how much comes down. thawrox will take care of a dusting.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Radar anything to worry about?


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Grassman09;1251386 said:


> I was looking at going to a 2011 Ram. Guess I'll wait for the 2012 there. Looks good. :laughing:


:laughing:Ive got a 08 Dodge 2500, I was hoping to get a 2013 Dodge 3500 dually with Cummins, If Ive have got to drive a ugly looking truck like that. Forget it.:realmad: They went back to the 08 Style lights and front fenders and got the 07 reflective strip under the light. It looks like a whale, or shark with its mouth open feeding on plankton. That is one UGLY looking grille, Please Dodge , fire the designer and get back to the 2011 look with a few tweeks here and there


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1251755 said:


> Radar anything to worry about?


Everything here is white already and coming down good.


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1251791 said:


> Everything here is white already and coming down good.


I'm Heading out now. Yeah the PM's will look outside and see it coming down, but I would rather slam some salt and be done with it.


----------



## Neige

Well finally was all caught up, and had the day off yesterday with nothing to worry about snow wise till Monday. This morning I check and WINTER STORM WATCH FOR MY AREA CALLING FOR 25CM + STRONG WINDS FOR FRIDAY. At least this will put us over the seasonal average for the year.


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;1251806 said:


> Well finally was all caught up, and had the day off yesterday with nothing to worry about snow wise till Monday. This morning I check and WINTER STORM WATCH FOR MY AREA CALLING FOR 25CM + STRONG WINDS FOR FRIDAY. At least this will put us over the seasonal average for the year.


I was surprised to see the storm watch for here also. 
Tom I'd run out of your garage as long as you can, a shop is a good payment on a house your better off having a cheap place to store stuff untill you can make the leap. Sharing a shop can work well if you can get along and the price is right.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1251809 said:


> I was surprised to see the storm watch for here also.
> Tom I'd run out of your garage as long as you can, a shop is a good payment on a house your better off having a cheap place to store stuff untill you can make the leap. Sharing a shop can work well if you can get along and the price is right.


Good advice Dave. 
If you are looking to make a house purchase...look for something that can accomodate both..they are easier to find a little north of Richmond Hill (if thats where you do most of your work)...and some are equally priced to a house in the immediate area.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1251809 said:


> I was surprised to see the storm watch for here also.
> Tom I'd run out of your garage as long as you can, a shop is a good payment on a house your better off having a cheap place to store stuff untill you can make the leap. Sharing a shop can work well if you can get along and the price is right.


Except the only problem is I know toms gonna have one heck of a time getting a mortgage! I can almost guarantee 2-3 years from now he still wount be able to get one! The banks have really tightened up and it aint like the old days dave! Unless he has 50-100K in investments or gic's or a tax free savings account which I highly doubt any young business owner does because they're investing in their own company, not in stocks and the first 5 years are the hardest theyres no way they'll give Tom a mortgage on a house.... They don't really care if u got 33% of the value of the house chillin in your bank account or not... Some words of advise for Tom from someone who is in the situation....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Light dusting this morning , thawrocks was holding but I topped it up anyway, came home to that new forecast....looks like I'm gonna miss the brunt of it but time will tell.
Tom...While were passing out advice....Marry Rich!


----------



## DeVries

15-25 for here. Radar picture doesn't show the storm as big as the last one though. Just like the last two storms, overforcasted, probably only be 10 by the time it's done.


----------



## GMC Driver

Triple L;1251848 said:


> Except the only problem is I know toms gonna have one heck of a time getting a mortgage! I can almost guarantee 2-3 years from now he still wount be able to get one! The banks have really tightened up and it aint like the old days dave! Unless he has 50-100K in investments or gic's or a tax free savings account which I highly doubt any young business owner does because they're investing in their own company, not in stocks and the first 5 years are the hardest theyres no way they'll give Tom a mortgage on a house.... They don't really care if u got 33% of the value of the house chillin in your bank account or not... Some words of advise for Tom from someone who is in the situation....


Chad - maybe it's time to look at an alternative solution. There are people out there that will work with you, or anyone else in this type of predicament. A good mortgage broker is a place to start, you don't have to commit to anything right away. There are also less traditional solutions out there - look into the Manulife One account.

Allard - can I take your word on that? Monday's was a pretty big fizzle, but you think it could happen twice in a row? I'd be comfortable knowing it will stay around 10cm, but am really despising the daytime storm scenario.

Anyone else notice the trend of over-forecasting since the huge flop forecast back at the beginning of the month - they also don't say anything now until 24 hours out.


----------



## musclecarboy

GMC Driver;1251885 said:


> Chad - maybe it's time to look at an alternative solution. There are people out there that will work with you, or anyone else in this type of predicament. A good mortgage broker is a place to start, you don't have to commit to anything right away. There are also less traditional solutions out there - look into the Manulife One account.
> 
> Allard - can I take your word on that? Monday's was a pretty big fizzle, but you think it could happen twice in a row? I'd be comfortable knowing it will stay around 10cm, but am really despising the daytime storm scenario.
> 
> Anyone else notice the trend of over-forecasting since the huge flop forecast back at the beginning of the month - they also don't say anything now until 24 hours out.


I would stay away from manulife one personally, look for a mortgage broker. If you have 10% down and decent income, I know a few people that can setup pretty much any mortgage. If you have 20% or more to put down, it's a done deal. It's a PITA but you should really buy real estate now Chad, KWC is set to grow huge in the next 10 years so it would be a shame to lose out.


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver;1251885 said:


> Allard - can I take your word on that? Monday's was a pretty big fizzle, but you think it could happen twice in a row? I'd be comfortable knowing it will stay around 10cm, but am really despising the daytime storm scenario.
> 
> Daytime sucks unless it starts mid afternoon, then you got lots of time to do the cleanup before the morning.
> 
> I guess it's s till February no sence complaining.


----------



## JD Dave

The easiest money you will make in your life is with dirt or bricks. I'm not putting anyone down who rents its just once you start the cycle of renting its hard to save money. Basically everything you buy is a depreciating asset accept bricks and dirt.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Pristine PM ltd;1251241 said:


> Man, you guys must think I am nuts for not having a shop. We need one, but don't want to take the monthly plunge yet.
> 
> We do have a one yard property with a garage on it, but it is mostly for storage and leaf biodegrading. We also have some storage behind our office, and one of my employee's has a bit of a yard beside his house that two trailers are stored in.
> 
> The tinkering aspect is valid though, It would be nice to unload equipment into a shop and clean and grease easily.


I have my trailer and mowers at a storage unit. My two trucks and blades are parked at my moms nice and long driveway year round. And my small pinched single car garage at home houses the girlfriends car, so that leaves me limited shelf space that i make use of there. I do find myself slacking a little in the summer months with the tinkering aspect. Mainly because there isn't a water source at my storage unit. And to drag the mowers to mommies or bring them home to tinker only to drag them back to the storage after cutting all day can be a drag sometimes.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

rent a storage lock all unit. keep what you have to there. park your trailers at another yard or even rent space at the lockall storage site. take the money you saved and park it in your mattress. 

the yard that I use I pay very little for... there is open space for rent but I wont pay for it, its pricey and I dont want it. I plow the yard and I also run 2 hyrdo cords to plug stuff in. other then that I will get by. Id rather toss my friend a grand to borrow his place in a jam then pay that monthly. 

banks are tightening up sure, but money is still cheap and will be for a while i think. its not a rosey as everyone things. lots of places are closing up shops, soon it wont be that you can afford the rent it will be how much can you prepay to the landlord cause he will be cash hungry. if you find a spot you like get the address go to the registry office and find out how much the guy owes against it... then look whos left in the place and start talking, you might just own the place forget renting it. 

I have yet to run a spread sheet but im ready to talk to the bank on my place... I want to save on my mortgage. im almost wondering if the savings of running variable for 3 years then locking in is better then locking in for 10 right now. Im ready to have an appraisal and a property that I plow just sold for megabucks and it was purchased by the biggest tenant in the place and ontop its a solid comparison to my place, actually I might have a better location.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1251947 said:


> The easiest money you will make in your life is with dirt or bricks. I'm not putting anyone down who rents its just once you start the cycle of renting its hard to save money. Basically everything you buy is a depreciating asset accept bricks and dirt.


the most money I ever made was buying this dump.

thats another thing... the uglier and crappier it looks and the more problems it has are usually the things I like cause sweat can be priceless.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Dave's right and I'll say it again...bricks and mortar is where its at. A good mortgage broker will hook you up with the financing. And if he's really good he would have got you into real estate with 5 points down twice as a first time home buyer (on property number 2 and 3)!! Not going to mention any names but it could have been done before they changed mortgage laws.


----------



## snowman4

Geez I haven't had time lately to check in here 2-3 times a day. I'm up to like 70 pages I need to read to catch up!

I was just wondering if anyone has any pics of decks I could use for one year on a website? Just PM please and we can discuss the specifics.

Thanks


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

MIDTOWNPC;1251963 said:


> the most money I ever made was buying this dump.
> 
> thats another thing... the uglier and crappier it looks and the more problems it has are usually the things I like cause sweat can be priceless.


Right On. When we bought our present place 20 years ago, the sales lady said, youre buying the property , not really the house. It was like stepping back into the early 50s,, We gutted it, added a addition, right now its worth (on paper, mind you) 6 times what we paid for it. The people selling it , never seemed to understand that 10 acres of bush country overlooking the town of Renfrew was worth potential money if it was developed. Working on that right now. One driveway completed, another one being cleared and will be bringing in material this summer.


----------



## Elite_Maint

I have stuff everywhere... i have one truck and a few other things at my parents house.. i have one truck with me at all times and i have my garage with some other stuff... and whatever doesn't fit there is in a storage container i rent for peanuts...having a shop to go to daily and work on equipment etc is really nice i'd imagine but i'll hold off as much as i can before i get a place.....


----------



## PlatinumService

we just got into a house. 5 points down and an interest rate of something like 2 percent. our mortgage is really really cheap. has a garage and everything. but i have a yard just to park trailers and left over brick and it costs me next to nothing to rent. get into a house before renting a shop. let your money make you money.


----------



## Triple L

JMO, but I think guys without shops, and I honesty mean no offense to this, spend alot more money on equipment repairs and service, because they dont have the facility and or tools to do so... Once you add up the savings on all that stuff, even stupid stuff like oil changes and grease jobs.... Or you can think of it as the lack of maintenance that gets done because its such a PITA without the right tools and why equipment failure is alot higher then it really should be... Not saying you cant work on stuff in your driveway cause I've been there and done that and its a night and day difference....


----------



## PlatinumService

oh and from the dusting this morning the lot was black from the thawrox just waiting to see what happens this weekend.



Triple L;1252171 said:


> JMO, but I think guys without shops, and I honesty mean no offense to this, spend alot more money on equipment repairs and service, because they dont have the facility and or tools to do so... Once you add up the savings on all that stuff, even stupid stuff like oil changes and grease jobs.... Or you can think of it as the lack or maintenance that gets done because its such a PITA without the right tools and why equipment failure is alot higher then it really should be... Not saying you cant work on stuff in your driveway cause I've been there and done that and its a night and day difference....


i agree i change my own tires and do grease jobs and weld at my shop. and we can fit a full 18 wheeler in the garage for the trucks that need work that rent the other part of the yard. that makes alot of sense chad. and keeps your neighbours and parents off your back about having your equipment everywhere.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Triple L;1252171 said:


> JMO, but I think guys without shops, and I honesty mean no offense to this, spend alot more money on equipment repairs and service, because they dont have the facility and or tools to do so... Once you add up the savings on all that stuff, even stupid stuff like oil changes and grease jobs.... Or you can think of it as the lack or maintenance that gets done because its such a PITA without the right tools and why equipment failure is alot higher then it really should be... Not saying you cant work on stuff in your driveway cause I've been there and done that and its a night and day difference....


I guess that depends how many and what machines you have... i fix as much as i can....but I'm not gonna stress if i can't do it all....and for me if i calculate what i spend on repairs, oil changes greasing etc... at the mechanic that money if i saved it would not be enough to get me a shop and hoist. Obviously that's different for other people but for me..the longer i can do everything from home the better......


----------



## Elite_Maint

PlatinumService;1252176 said:


> keeps your neighbours and parents off your back about having your equipment everywhere.


I just bought my house and the neighbors didn't even know what i did until the winter because they seen the plow on the truck. I clean the truck and remove the plow all the time. In the summer i would come home back the trailer in the garage and done.. all they see outside is the truck and that's it...lol 
I've seen some landscapers houses even around where i live and its a mess.....they have trailers with garbage on the driveway and broken parts etc all over the grass...its disgusting!!... that's when neighbors complain!


----------



## Triple L

E Maintenance;1252198 said:


> I guess that depends how many and what machines you have... i fix as much as i can....but I'm not gonna stress if i can't do it all....and for me if i calculate what i spend on repairs, oil changes greasing etc... at the mechanic that money if i saved it would not be enough to get me a shop and hoist. Obviously that's different for other people but for me..the longer i can do everything from home the better......


I think what it comes down to is im a little paranoid, or maby a little too well educated... I guarantee when the average person brings their vehicle in for service, only half the truck gets greased, cause even the ones they do hit they dont really get greased to begin with... I just looked at the amount of money i saved on washing and it adds up quick... I was at roughly $20 a week, sometimes more sometimes less for washing, 52 weeks a year... Thats over $1000 right there... sure an O.K. pressure washer will cost you $3000 but in 3 years you have something of value not money down the drain... Literally! Well that right there just showed how its better to own as opposed to renting as well LOL... Everyone will know when its thier time to take the big step...


----------



## dingybigfoot

I fix as much as I can as well, wether it be at my storage, my parents house, or in my driveway. That way my neighbors, or my parents neighbors, or my storage unit manager doesn't get their panties in a bunch cause i'm not always doing repairs/maintenance for them to see by splitting it up. I would love a shop though. Someday perhaps.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Triple L;1252206 said:


> Everyone will know when its thier time to take the big step...


I agree everyone knows when its there turn to take the big step.....I'll wait as long as i can!!...


----------



## Mr.Markus

snowman4;1252012 said:


> Geez I haven't had time lately to check in here 2-3 times a day. I'm up to like 70 pages I need to read to catch up!
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone has any pics of decks I could use for one year on a website? Just PM please and we can discuss the specifics.
> 
> Thanks


Mines already in a portfolio but it's wicked. if I ever spend to much time at home in the summer I'm usually napping on it.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1251947 said:


> The easiest money you will make in your life is with dirt or bricks. I'm not putting anyone down who rents its just once you start the cycle of renting its hard to save money. Basically everything you buy is a depreciating asset accept bricks and dirt.


X2 thats why I look for property!


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1252252 said:


> Mines already in a portfolio but it's wicked. if I ever spend to much time at home in the summer I'm usually napping on it.


And you call that a shack.  Looks pretty damn nice to me.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1252370 said:


> And you call that a shack.  Looks pretty damn nice to me.


Your surprised based on the old beater hes driving!


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1252370 said:


> And you call that a shack.  Looks pretty damn nice to me.


Since he's a Billionaire,he would consider it a shack .


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1252370 said:


> And you call that a shack.  Looks pretty damn nice to me.


I did say we've been renoing. It's come a long way. You can call me Jethro...moving up the ladder.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1251978 said:


> Dave's right and I'll say it again...bricks and mortar is where its at. A good mortgage broker will hook you up with the financing. And if he's really good he would have got you into real estate with 5 points down twice as a first time home buyer (on property number 2 and 3)!! Not going to mention any names but it could have been done before they changed mortgage laws.


The damn US made canadians paranoid now and they're tightening up laws. In a year I'll have a good chunk of a downpayment and I'll go from there. I will most likely move north into either stouffville or king township and buy some decent land.


----------



## CGM Inc.

E Maintenance;1252223 said:


> I agree everyone knows when its there turn to take the big step.....I'll wait as long as i can!!...


My first house paid for the company.....what are you waiting for...


----------



## grandview

You guys getting any of this snow tonight? Anywhere from 3-9 by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Cedar Grounds;1252393 said:


> My first house paid for the company.....what are you waiting for...


I already got an ok size house with double garage.. and some property around the Penetang area... If everything goes half decent i will be looking for a commercial property in a year from now.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I have two places for equipment. I'm friends with a family who owns a larger excavating company and we do a huge amount of trade work. I have lots of small stuff and attachments that they don't, and they have everything starting from my largest and going up, but none of the same, so it works well. I keep both floats, my dump trailer, my mini ex, the skid loaders and a pickup at their yard all the time. The rent is a pretty sweet deal. They use my trailers when they want to pick up long items like pipe but don't want to drag a 40 ton tag along around with their rolloff. They're also the only people who know the codes to all my machines and are allowed to take them whenever they want if they need to run and do a quick repair and don't want to float a 25 ton machine around to do a couple hours work. The father is a great heavy equipment mechanic who often fixes my machines for me while showing me tips and tricks on how to do it myself. Really a massive help for me starting up, plus I can see the top of my building from the yard. 

For the plows/salters/blower/handtools auger bits etc.. I have a double deep storage unit in schomberg by my father's place. I know a guy that was renting a triple wide double deep unit (3 seperate doors) and he let me put up a drywall partitian and rent 1/3 for a cheap price. Anything I'm not gonna touch for a few months goes up there. Tom, this is where I offered to put your salters and blades. 

Chad, you're absolutely correct about maintaining the machines with a proper shop facility. My outlook on things though is that if it is anything major (something that will take me more than an hour) I take my stuff to the dealership. I bill out higher than they do so instead of taking on a major project on my trucks or machines, I let the professionals do it and I go do what I'm professional at. Even if I only break even that day at least I wasn't busting my knuckles and cursing because I'm over my head/skill level. I have the facility to do oil changes and such, and I do on my equipment, but the trucks still get done at Diesel depot. Its almost the same price anyway, I don't have to store/dispose of as much dirty oil, and I can work more on the clock hours. The shop is great for fixing up the summer's damage in the winter though.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Also wanted to mention what I saw today on the highway. If anyone knows LAK maintenance, give them the heads up that they are cruising for fines and are the reason guys with pickup salters get hassled by MTO. They had a good looking new style Ford F 250 which was so loaded down with salt in and out of the salter that it looked like a good bit of throttle would lift the front wheels. There was more clearance between the front tire and fender than my lifted 350! All this weight was held in with 1" orange home depot ratchet straps. Monopoly man would have been upset! This was not on a backroad, QEW in traffic!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Whatever happened to him with the cop that you heard was going after him?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I met that cop for coffee. Very pretty lady actually (hopefully she still follows us and reads that). I gave her a statement and she says she was taking other statements from some people who had complained about him. She was to file a report for her boss who would deal with it as he saw fit.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Good luck to her with it, but I doubt anything will happen quickly, and with guys like you mentioned, maybe he does provide a benefit in a round-about way.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

lol, As a decoy for the MTO? So we can sail by 'slightly' overweight but not showing it?


----------



## Jaynen

Hey Chad just gotta question about my truck that you might be able to help me out with. I need to add a brake controller for a trailer for it. Is it just plug and play or does my truck need to have the trailer package for it to be plug and play? Will any brake controller work?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

R.G.PEEL;1252484 said:


> lol, As a decoy for the MTO? So we can sail by 'slightly' overweight but not showing it?


haha, maybe! Not really sure of my point looking back, but their is a problem out their with enforcement, but also a problem with safety, I think we need to find the happy medium without having stupid laws.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

has anyone been told that they need an automated external defibrillator machine at their office at some point in the future? A WSIB person said that would be coming into effect some time in the near future... so one of my guys has an issue 50 km away, and instead of going to a hospital, or calling 911, we would rush over their in 40 mins and save him? Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Triple L

Jaynen;1252486 said:


> Hey Chad just gotta question about my truck that you might be able to help me out with. I need to add a brake controller for a trailer for it. Is it just plug and play or does my truck need to have the trailer package for it to be plug and play? Will any brake controller work?


Under your brake pedal on the left hand side they're should be a weird shaped black box, with a plastic nut holding the cover on... You can buy good brake controller, but heck a cheap princess auto one will do just fine, all you do is buy the correct wiring harness to go along with it and its a plug and play... should take you a wopping 15min to install it... Pop the cover off and plug it in, Your truck has a trailer plug on the back from the factory right?


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1252502 said:


> has anyone been told that they need an automated external defibrillator machine at their office at some point in the future? A WSIB person said that would be coming into effect some time in the near future... so one of my guys has an issue 50 km away, and instead of going to a hospital, or calling 911, we would rush over their in 40 mins and save him? Doesn't make any sense.


That would have to be for a staffed office Jon. Like you said, if you were somewhere else you would just call 911


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Probably need to buy a new duel plug. We added one to our.... ranger... anyway... yeah, and we actually installed it in the bumper, looks nice actually. So now there is a 4 and 7 way plug on the back of it. I assume your truck doesn't come with the 7 if you don't have a break controller.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

musclecarboy;1252519 said:


> That would have to be for a staffed office Jon. Like you said, if you were somewhere else you would just call 911


They were pretty clear, even though it isn't a staffed office, employee's still come in and out of it, and we now have a big display board because of WSIB that has all of our health and safety policy laid out. They like wasting paper.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Spend the money and buy a good reese one. They aren't much and have more adjustment in the gains and sensitivity. OR buy a Ford and its just built into the dash.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1252502 said:


> has anyone been told that they need an automated external defibrillator machine at their office at some point in the future? A WSIB person said that would be coming into effect some time in the near future... so one of my guys has an issue 50 km away, and instead of going to a hospital, or calling 911, we would rush over their in 40 mins and save him? Doesn't make any sense.


Just hook your jumper cables up to their nipples...does the same thing with a little thrill.


----------



## Jaynen

Triple L;1252517 said:


> Under your brake pedal on the left hand side they're should be a weird shaped black box, with a plastic nut holding the cover on... You can buy good brake controller, but heck a cheap princess auto one will do just fine, all you do is buy the correct wiring harness to go along with it and its a plug and play... should take you a wopping 15min to install it... Pop the cover off and plug it in, Your truck has a trailer plug on the back from the factory right?


Yup its factory hitch and wiring. I'll take a look for this black box. I thought I was gonna have to run a wire to the back and rewire the factory plug.


----------



## Triple L

Jaynen;1252534 said:


> Yup its factory hitch and wiring. I'll take a look for this black box. I thought I was gonna have to run a wire to the back and rewire the factory plug.


If its got a factory hitch with a 7 prong you wount have to, you'll see that box, its atleast 4"X5" big, just plug it in and your laughing!


----------



## Jaynen

Sweet deal, thanks a million man, takes me forever to search that kinda stuff on the net, and I never get a clear answer. You got a controller for sale?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Looks like another daytime snow. 
Lots of areas getting it.

24-Hour Precipitation Outlook
close to 10 cm of snow from Thursday Overnight to Friday Overnight

then twn says 10cm on sunday

thursdays and sundays always Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

grandview;1252397 said:


> You guys getting any of this snow tonight? Anywhere from 3-9 by tomorrow afternoon.


yep. your getting more then we are I think though. so are you using the new ford all the time now or still the tried and true?


----------



## grandview

MIDTOWNPC;1252560 said:


> yep. your getting more then we are I think though. so are you using the new ford all the time now or still the tried and true?


Only used it for an hour,that was enough break in time for it.


----------



## Triple L

Jaynen;1252548 said:


> Sweet deal, thanks a million man, takes me forever to search that kinda stuff on the net, and I never get a clear answer. You got a controller for sale?


Do u have the best memory on the entire planet or what!!!!

I actually have a really good one as a spare chilling in my tool box... Brand new, never even been plugged in let alone taken out of the box LOL I'll look at it in the next day or two and let you know!


----------



## cet

Jaynen;1252548 said:


> Sweet deal, thanks a million man, takes me forever to search that kinda stuff on the net, and I never get a clear answer. You got a controller for sale?


They sell the adaptor most places, just make sure it cover's your year. They sold me the wrong one but I just moved the pins around until it worked.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

No kidding, that is nice plug and play in a way... and then you think, how much more would it really have cost to just do the full trailer break.


----------



## Jaynen

> I actually have a really good one as a spare chilling in my tool box... Brand new, never even been plugged in let alone taken out of the box LOL I'll look at it in the next day or two and let you know!


Thanks man, no rush or anything, wait till we get a break in the snow.


----------



## snowplowchick

Doesn't this storm look like it is going to be worse than they are forecasting?

http://www.weather.com/maps/maptype...northeastdopplerradar1800_large_animated.html


----------



## R.G.PEEL

It'll be twice as hard for you to clean u with half a plow..... 
Sorry snowplowchick that's a cheap low blow.


----------



## DeVries

snowplowchick;1252603 said:


> Doesn't this storm look like it is going to be worse than they are forecasting?
> 
> http://www.weather.com/maps/maptype...northeastdopplerradar1800_large_animated.html


I think (hope) it's going to slip under us and snow south of the border instead.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Grandview loves it when that happens!


----------



## grandview

DeVries;1252619 said:


> I think (hope) it's going to slip under us and snow south of the border instead.


Good ,Mexico needs it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

You guys are our mexico Grandview, where we go to get cheap manufacturing and products.

Sorry, another cheapshot, I'm being a dick tonight.


----------



## PlatinumService

grandview;1252623 said:


> Good ,Mexico needs it.


they get enough bad publicity... why not add snow to the mix


----------



## cet

snowplowchick;1252603 said:


> Doesn't this storm look like it is going to be worse than they are forecasting?
> 
> http://www.weather.com/maps/maptype...northeastdopplerradar1800_large_animated.html


I don't like the forecast sunday night. 10-15 with lots of rain monday.

I hope this changes.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It will, bet it warms up


----------



## grandview

R.G.PEEL;1252626 said:


> Sorry, another cheapshot, I'm being a dick tonight.


Only tonight?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

grandview;1252638 said:


> Only tonight?


Especially tonight


----------



## grandview

I'm use to dealing with Canadians and the clothes dumping piles in the mall parking lot!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

? Dump their crap cloths to cross the border with the new stuff?


----------



## grandview

Pristine PM ltd;1252655 said:


> ? Dump their crap cloths to cross the border with the new stuff?


You got it. I could charge the mall for clothes plowing during the summer.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1252655 said:


> ? Dump their crap cloths to cross the border with the new stuff?


I've seen it first hand. I thought he was joking before. You should see the amount of clothes in the parking lot.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

wow... when I was little, I just had to wear more cloths! Only things we threw out were shoes, and we actually put those in the garbage, figured Grandview had enough to deal with!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

My roomate at university was from Bahamas. He used to bring a suitcase full of junk clothes everytime he would go back and forth from here to home. The day before going back home he'd buy all new name brand items and return to bahamas. Immigration would show him leaving with one suitcase of clothes and returning the same way.


----------



## snowplowchick

R.G.PEEL;1252608 said:


> It'll be twice as hard for you to clean u with half a plow.....
> Sorry snowplowchick that's a cheap low blow.


Lol. It just got some tlc right now. It's ready to use. Both wings, by the way. It'll never be the same, but it functions.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Good to hear snowplowchick. why never the same? is one of the hinges damaged?


----------



## CGM Inc.

I see 1-3cm for Sunday on TWN

Die Ruhe vor dem STURM!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The Calm before the Storm?


----------



## snowplowchick

There were several broken welds. It also took a heck of a lot of work to get the centre pin in because hinge was bent.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Are you anywhere near brantford? I'm not asking because I want to stalk you, If you do my brother in law is a millright there and is great at fabrication work. I could arrange to have him help you out and the welds would be as good as new, straighten out or replace the hinge etc...


----------



## musclecarboy

I hope you are right about the warm up Jon. Monday morn will be real messy if it stays cold for long.


----------



## snowplowchick

R.G.PEEL;1252772 said:


> Are you anywhere near brantford? I'm not asking because I want to stalk you, If you do my brother in law is a millright there and is great at fabrication work. I could arrange to have him help you out and the welds would be as good as new, straighten out or replace the hinge etc...


Not close to brantford. Thanks, we have in-house welders! Lol


----------



## cet

snowplowchick;1252767 said:


> There were several broken welds. It also took a heck of a lot of work to get the centre pin in because hinge was bent.


I guess the good news is, your plow took most of the abuse and the truck went along for the ride. I'm sure it could have been a lot worse if you took part of the truck out also.

One of my guys hammered a curb so hard one night he twisted the A frame. Never fixed it, it was just a pain to mount the plow.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1252763 said:


> The Calm before the Storm?


Good job Dutch Boy!
Same as the last time nice and mild the night b4


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, half English, quarter Russian, quarter Scottish. Just know how to use the internet!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Global is saying only 4cm is possible.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hey guys, really good deal on kijiji if anyone is interested. There's a guy that wants to rent his 1998 skidsteer. Check out the ad its pretty funny. First one to do the math on this and re post wins.....http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...quipment-eagle-contracting-W0QQAdIdZ259424193


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I thought it was your post for a second as a joke. I think I have actually seen an eagle contracting truck around.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

that's $125 600 for a year with a 1998 case. Litteraly double what the machine is worth new. And make no mistake that has to be clean cut cash. And you're responsible for fuel. And you're responsible for damage (scratches). And you still have to insure it. But on the bright side he's willing to rent it for 2 3 or 4 years.......

For $125 600 I'd show up with insurance, wsib, fuel and operator for an entire season as many hours as you could throw at me. At typical $70/hr thats 1780 hrs. There aren't that many productive work hours in a year! lol. 

I should post an ad that R.G. Peel Construction is willing to rent 14 year old spade shovel for a year. The cost: bottle of louis XIV congac, a hot girl that s*&ks D&^k for quarters, a roll of quarters, and a cuban cigar. Longer rental terms available. Serious inquiries only.


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1252896 said:


> that's $125 600 for a year with a 1998 case. Litteraly double what the machine is worth new. And make no mistake that has to be clean cut cash. And you're responsible for fuel. And you're responsible for damage (scratches). And you still have to insure it. But on the bright side he's willing to rent it for 2 3 or 4 years.......
> 
> For $125 600 I'd show up with insurance, wsib, fuel and operator for an entire season as many hours as you could throw at me. At typical $70/hr thats 1780 hrs. There aren't that many productive work hours in a year! lol.
> 
> I should post an ad that R.G. Peel Construction is willing to rent 14 year old spade shovel for a year. The cost: bottle of louis XIV congac, a hot girl that s*&ks D&^k for quarters, a roll of quarters, and a cuban cigar. Longer rental terms available. Serious inquiries only.


I know a guy with chicken barns (you'd have a sh%^tty time) who could keep you busy year round, at 12hrs a day'7days a week, using your math at $350day you'd get $29.16 an hour for that machine and operator/fuel/insurance . There's a different way to crunch those numbers. But your right, why would I sign a 1yr when that much work would justify buying one and cash would lose me the write off.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1252872 said:


> Global is saying only 4cm is possible.


They have 5cm now.....still a good amount showing on the radar.
I wait for the "Fat Lady" to sing....

Over by noon and drifting after.....salt now and plow what's left at night


----------



## Mr.Markus

Calling 1-3 for me but I always wait for that fat lady too before heading out. None of our forecasts have been right this year, but then it doesn't matter, when you have the right systems in place to adjust things seem to work out.


----------



## grandview

Started about 445 am and now about half inch down now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's pretty cool on the Exeter radar, it's coming at me from all sides , I'm at the eye.........(dramatic silence)


----------



## PlatinumService

EC doesnt even have an accumulation number anymore and TWN says close to 1 cm.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Remember the tune "Standing on the corner watching all the girls go by" just delete girls( I know its tough) and add plows. No snow here forecasted at all, system is further south than expected. Enjoy plowing and stay safe


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, going to wait and see. We salted some things, and have some residual on the others. Come on sun and traffic!


----------



## old.goalie

enough of this getting up and checking the weather...come on Lotto Max...I'm tired of working.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

I enjoy getting paid and snowplowing by "mouse". Get to stay at the yard and work on the "to do" list.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Rather have 10 today vs another 2-4 tomorrow....


----------



## ff1221

Solid half a centimeter on the ground, I'm on the fence, do I go back to bed or do I stay up, stopped snowing, looks like another successful day of avoiding snow in Bruce County.Thumbs Up


----------



## Jaynen

No 5-10cm for us, looks like we might get 1cm.


----------



## orenlasko

Downtown Toronto east end light steady flurries. No real accumulations. It's pretty warm outside...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

R.G.PEEL;1252896 said:


> R.G. Peel Construction is willing to rent 14 year old spade shovel for a year. The cost: bottle of louis XIV congac, a hot girl that s*&ks D&^k for quarters, a roll of quarters, and a cuban cigar. Longer rental terms available. Serious inquiries only.


ROTFLMAO :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1252876 said:


> Hey guys, really good deal on kijiji if anyone is interested. There's a guy that wants to rent his 1998 skidsteer. Check out the ad its pretty funny. First one to do the math on this and re post wins.....http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...quipment-eagle-contracting-W0QQAdIdZ259424193


Oh my.... That's hilarious. Why do people that can't type on a computer insist on typing on a computer. It's a shame to see ads that look like the kids on the short bus created them. I wonder if he'll be disappointed if nobody bites.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1252678 said:


> wow... when I was little, I just had to wear more cloths! Only things we threw out were shoes, and we actually put those in the garbage, figured Grandview had enough to deal with!


You were little at one time? LOL


----------



## Elite_Maint

musclecarboy;1253051 said:


> oh my.... That's hilarious. Why do people that can't type on a computer insist on typing on a computer. It's a shame to see ads that *look like the kids on the short bus created them.* i wonder if he'll be disappointed if nobody bites.


lmao!!....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

what a dissappointment. 
I was really looking forward to getting 10 to 15cm of snow and now its 2 to 4cm


----------



## dingybigfoot

Meteorologists are missing and not hittng this year.
Getting up and peeking out the windows is kind of old now.
No skin off my back. My brain is already in grass mode.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Dusting here in scarborough.


----------



## DeVries

MIDTOWNPC;1253073 said:


> what a dissappointment.
> I was really looking forward to getting 10 to 15cm of snow and now its 2 to 4cm


Totally differant story on this side of the lake. We are getting hammered near white out conditions. Checking traffic cameras in St Catherines shows the true picture, Hamilton not getting as much though.


----------



## CGM Inc.

getting pretty steady around here.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1252876 said:


> Hey guys, really good deal on kijiji if anyone is interested. There's a guy that wants to rent his 1998 skidsteer. Check out the ad its pretty funny. First one to do the math on this and re post wins.....http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...quipment-eagle-contracting-W0QQAdIdZ259424193


Never checked into rentals but I'm sure you get it cheaper at rental place. He's on crack!


----------



## rooferdave

grandview;1252623 said:


> Good ,Mexico needs it.


NO..NO..NOOOO!!!! my flight leaves at 4:45 today!! nooo snow in Mexico pleeeaase!! I am just going to do some site checks and make sure the boyz (and girz) are ready. By 9 tonight I should be in the Viva Wyndham Azteca I am not sure what part of Mexico as my wife booked yesterday without me! Just sent me a text we are going! I asked her weds to find me a warm place and she ran with it.


----------



## rooferdave

ummm, Jon... if you have any salters going past a certain west end location... I would glady pay you Tuesday for some sating today lol! (for you younger folk that was a line off the popeye cartoons)


----------



## schrader

I could never leave in the winter, when my old man was running the company he would go on vacation in late March or even April and never failed we would get slammed with a late season snow. About 1cm on the ground here, not enough to bother with. WN has changed the forecast for Sunday, they were calling for 5-10cm now only 2-4 then rain on Monday. Thats OK by me.


----------



## Mr.Markus

2 cm here, enough for a late salt run at 5:30, Looks like it's about done. I have a new voice in my head for RooferDave now... Have fun in Mexico...if I'd known you were going you could have borrowed my Learn Spanish CD for plowing Hola!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

if I went away in the winter I would be a mess. id probabaly be getting up in the hotel and looking out the window at 2am 3am ect ect.

its a little different when I decide to close the store and go away for a week. I can plan to take the work before ect and let people know. its not like you can plan the snow.

roofer your probably going to get a hell load of snow now.

Rex wants more snow so he can see over the fence :bluebounc


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mr.Markus;1252957 said:


> I know a guy with chicken barns (you'd have a sh%^tty time) who could keep you busy year round, at 12hrs a day'7days a week, using your math at $350day you'd get $29.16 an hour for that machine and operator/fuel/insurance . There's a different way to crunch those numbers. But your right, why would I sign a 1yr when that much work would justify buying one and cash would lose me the write off.


lol, My math referred to construction who you can bank on not working 12/7s. I'd still work for your chicken farmer though. He just has to rent a shovel with the machine!


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1253119 said:


> lol, My math referred to construction who you can bank on not working 12/7s. I'd still work for your chicken farmer though. He just has to rent a shovel with the machine!


I'm pretty sure he doesn't have a bottle of louis XIV congac, "a hot girl that s*&ks D&^k for quarters, a roll of quarters, and a cuban cigar" and I wouldn't smoke it if he did.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Then he can shovel his own ****


----------



## Elite_Maint

just about 1cm here........


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the radar of the storm looks mean.

st catherines is getting hit hard.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

we barely salted and things are already looking decent... I don't mind the amount they were saying we would get, just hate the timing.


----------



## Alpha Property

MIDTOWNPC;1253131 said:


> the radar of the storm looks mean.
> 
> st catherines is getting hit hard.


yes sir it is.. I took the girlfriend to work and when I came back you could't see where the truck was parked


----------



## Ant118

Anyone know how it is in mississauga/brampton area?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Ant118;1253175 said:


> Anyone know how it is in mississauga/brampton area?


2-3cm in Mississauga Brampton a little less.
Just done salting


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1253165 said:


> we barely salted and things are already looking decent... I don't mind the amount they were saying we would get, just hate the timing.


I rather take the freebie!
We like to plow but at the end of the day we are here to make $$$
Warm temperatures really helped a lot!


----------



## Ant118

Damn sucks for the by hour guy lol. Well I might just salt see how it is by 2-3pm.


----------



## musclecarboy

I salted it all, looks good. Man the forecasters are really off. They changed up this weekend pretty good


----------



## PlatinumService

i "anti iced" at 6 this morning just to be safe. and it held really good, it didnt even get a chance to get white. things are good here -2 and holding.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Monday: Rain. Windy. High 10.


----------



## Triple L

we're suppost to get 5cm on saturday and then 20mm of rain on sunday...


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*The weather network..... only job in the world where you can be 100% wrong all the time and still keep your job! Anywhere else and they'd fire for less! 10-15 cm they say now on w.n. for sunday? Ya right! Biggest joke ever! These guys cant tell they're azzhole from a hole in the ground!*_


----------



## Ant118

we are all in the wrong business lol. Start a weather station. Tomorrow Chance of snow, rain, hail, sunshine and cloud cover. lol.


----------



## musclecarboy

How much do you niagra guys have?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

We pre salted everything and it stayed wet through it all.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1253300 said:


> We pre salted everything and it stayed wet through it all.


pre-salting is the way to go but if you don't know what's coming for sure it can bite you in the a$$


----------



## CGM Inc.

SUN is out! Can't believe how mild it is here! +3.2 on my thermometer


----------



## wildwilly

WOW big storm!!????....can't believe I stayed awake...at least there's overtime at my other job tonight!!


----------



## grandview

About 7-10 inches fell here ,wet too.


----------



## wildwilly

sorry.... my post was sarcasm about 1/2 inch here...lol


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1253333 said:


> SUN is out! Can't believe how mild it is here! +3.2 on my thermometer


I hope you're not complaining


----------



## grandview

wildwilly;1253387 said:


> sorry.... my post was sarcasm about 1/2 inch here...lol


Maybe,but your gf told us the truth!:laughing:


----------



## wildwilly

shhh.... don't tell the wife about the girlfriend,she might want to leave and take all that debt with her!!


----------



## JD Dave

I was up at the John Deere dealer yesterday and they had a brand new Powerstroke crewcab sitting there with the dealers decals over it. They wanted a white one but the dealer only had a blue one. So instead of painting the entire truck they wrapped it, the entire truck. You couldn't tell unless you looked really close. I couldn't believe they could do such a good job that way.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1253459 said:


> I was up at the John Deere dealer yesterday and they had a brand new Powerstroke crewcab sitting there with the dealers decals over it. They wanted a white one but the dealer only had a blue one. So instead of painting the entire truck they wrapped it, the entire truck. You couldn't tell unless you looked really close. I couldn't believe they could do such a good job that way.


My friend does those wraps, they're pretty slick, I couldn't imagine how long it takes to get the air bubbles out. I've helped him with a few vinyl decals and I just don't have the patience.


----------



## Triple L

ya they're pretty expensive, around 5K and only last around 5 years tho... They can sure make for some pretty cool advertising if its strictly a company vehicle!


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1253459 said:


> I was up at the John Deere dealer yesterday and they had a brand new Powerstroke crewcab sitting there with the dealers decals over it. They wanted a white one but the dealer only had a blue one. So instead of painting the entire truck they wrapped it, the entire truck. You couldn't tell unless you looked really close. I couldn't believe they could do such a good job that way.


A friend of mine has a Black 07 Vet, he wanted a White one so he had it wrapped 2 summers ago instead of getting a new one. It still looks perfect.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1253519 said:


> A friend of mine has a Black 07 Vet, he wanted a White one so he had it wrapped 2 summers ago instead of getting a new one. It still looks perfect.


I'm tempted to do my Denali. It would cost around $2500.00. The black is kind of growing on me now though. My buddy bought the unlimited wash card at Petrocan for $180. For all the vehicles I have I could take 1 everyday if I wanted. I won't buy one but it does seem like a good deal.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Love black....but not to keep clean


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC;1253073 said:


> what a dissappointment.
> I was really looking forward to getting 10 to 15cm of snow and now its 2 to 4cm





DeVries;1253083 said:


> Totally differant story on this side of the lake. We are getting hammered near white out conditions. Checking traffic cameras in St Catherines shows the true picture, Hamilton not getting as much though.





MIDTOWNPC;1253131 said:


> the radar of the storm looks mean.
> 
> st catherines is getting hit hard.


Just got back in.

What a sh!t storm. Timing could not have been worse. Originally planned to start at 4 am, had to call the guys off because at 4 we had nothing. It was dry-slotting for a bit.

Started snowing between 6:30 and 7:00. Last truck rolled out around 8. Snowed like a booger until 11:30 - 12. Then it got quite pleasent out, a bit of a breeze, but sunny periods and warm. What was scraped clean would bare up on it's own. But in those 4 hours we easily got 15cm. I tried measuring an are that looked like uniform snowfall and I got 18cm. So of course by 1pm the phone was going crazy. Anything we plowed before 10:30 was covered, and needed plowing again. We had hit almost everything once, but of course that didn't matter. My wife e-mailed a bunch of GPS reports - that's handy.

Had one guy get a flat - good spare on the truck, but the rim didn't want to come off the truck. Needed a BFH - but didn't have one. Used an old bollard I found. Had to swap a motor on an 810.

I'm ready for it to be done soon.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Any of you guys twitter?


----------



## mrmagnum

JD Dave;1253569 said:


> I'm tempted to do my Denali. It would cost around $2500.00. The black is kind of growing on me now though. My buddy bought the unlimited wash card at Petrocan for $180. For all the vehicles I have I could take 1 everyday if I wanted. I won't buy one but it does seem like a good deal.


Best Deal ever on the Vehicle washes. Even cleans the bottom of the vehicles pretty well.


----------



## CGM Inc.

+10 cm for Friday :yow!:


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1253949 said:


> +10 cm for Friday :yow!:


[email protected]#$ I thought today was Friday.....scared me for a minute.


----------



## goel

Fresh dusting of snow in waterdown and Milton. Guys were going out looking for icy spots, looks like a full salt for us from the snow.


----------



## Triple L

we got 1/4cm here also, not really even enough to salt but i threw a touch down....


----------



## grandview

Triple L;1253965 said:


> we got 1/4cm here also, not really even enough to salt but i threw a touch down....


What's that in millimeters?


----------



## Triple L

grandview;1253967 said:


> What's that in millimeters?


Why dont you just move to Canada eh?


----------



## grandview

Triple L;1253969 said:


> Why dont you just move to Canada eh?


Nice place to visit,but I don't want to live there. Besides I'm not rich enough!


----------



## Mr.Markus

We got about 2cm, thawrox was trying to peak through, so I topped it up, supposed to dust all day here so I'd rather not worry.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1253954 said:


> [email protected]#$ I thought today was Friday.....scared me for a minute.


Just got back from doing touch-ups what we couldn't get yesterday.
Ready to go at it again tonight or tomorrow am.

Officially sick of salting!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1253988 said:


> Just got back from doing touch-ups what we couldn't get yesterday.
> Ready to go at it again tonight or tomorrow am.
> 
> Officially sick of salting!


I'm getting down to the end of my second load this season...I really don't want to order anymore and sit on it till next year.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1253992 said:


> I'm getting down to the end of my second load this season...I really don't want to order anymore and sit on it till next year.


Can't you just go buy straight salt by the ton to finish off the season.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1254002 said:


> Can't you just go buy straight salt by the ton to finish off the season.


Yes, but I like the way I do things, and suppliers here will add 50KM to my route.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1253992 said:


> I'm getting down to the end of my second load this season...I really don't want to order anymore and sit on it till next year.


I'm getting down on the second load this week


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1254005 said:


> I'm getting down on the second load this week


:laughing::laughing::laughing:...I had to erase that before I hit submit.


----------



## ff1221

About an inch here, heading out to scrape a couple off, gonna melt tomorrow, so I'm not gonna get to excited


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1254010 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:...I had to erase that before I hit submit.


.......:laughing:
rain and warm days and frost at night doesn't look like an easy week ahead of us.
Hopefully snowbanks melt quick to get rit of run-off.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1254010 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:...I had to erase that before I hit submit.


Don't be shy, I think I know what you were going to say. I know you like the way you do things but I was thinking if you only need a few ton or so to finish off the season on a nice day you could just go pick it up and spin it off in your shed to load it up later.


----------



## snowplowchick

Which one of you bozos just stopped me at Tim's to ask me if I "actually" plow with that? Come on, admit it.


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver;1253692 said:


> Just got back in.
> 
> What a sh!t storm. Timing could not have been worse. Originally planned to start at 4 am, had to call the guys off because at 4 we had nothing. It was dry-slotting for a bit.
> 
> Started snowing between 6:30 and 7:00. Last truck rolled out around 8. Snowed like a booger until 11:30 - 12. Then it got quite pleasent out, a bit of a breeze, but sunny periods and warm. What was scraped clean would bare up on it's own. But in those 4 hours we easily got 15cm. I tried measuring an are that looked like uniform snowfall and I got 18cm. So of course by 1pm the phone was going crazy. Anything we plowed before 10:30 was covered, and needed plowing again. We had hit almost everything once, but of course that didn't matter. My wife e-mailed a bunch of GPS reports - that's handy.
> 
> Had one guy get a flat - good spare on the truck, but the rim didn't want to come off the truck. Needed a BFH - but didn't have one. Used an old bollard I found. Had to swap a motor on an 810.
> 
> I'm ready for it to be done soon.


Agreed on the bad start times. What was scraped before 4pm was nice and black but anything else needed lots of salt to melt thru.

Next week looks warmer, I'm ready for spring as well.


----------



## DeVries

snowplowchick;1254016 said:


> Which one of you bozos just stopped me at Tim's to ask me if I "actually" plow with that? Come on, admit it.


Ha Ha sorry, that was you? At least you have a nice truck


----------



## snowplowchick

DeVries;1254023 said:


> Ha Ha sorry, that was you? At least you have a nice truck


Wow. I would have never guessed you would only have half your teeth. I guess you never know on the internet.

Lol


----------



## JD Dave

snowplowchick;1254027 said:


> Wow. I would have never guessed you would only have half your teeth. I guess you never know on the internet.
> 
> Lol


Half your teeth for a snowplower is good. Did he have a big ball of chew in his cheek and a bit of brown drool running down his face also?


----------



## DeVries

snowplowchick;1254027 said:


> Wow. I would have never guessed you would only have half your teeth. I guess you never know on the internet.
> 
> Lol


Ya I learned the hard way, I forgot my seat belt once and smacked a curb, my chicklets were all over the floor of the truck.

Hope I didn't scare you too much LOL


----------



## buckwheat_la

looks like all of Canada is looking at snow storms this week.


----------



## snowplowchick

You guys are funny lol

Like I said before, no eye candy on my route.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1254014 said:


> Don't be shy, I think I know what you were going to say. I know you like the way you do things but I was thinking if you only need a few ton or so to finish off the season on a nice day you could just go pick it up and spin it off in your shed to load it up later.


That'll cut down my PS time.............


----------



## Alpha Property

15 cm of wet heavy snow yesterday.... it sucked


----------



## Alpha Property

http://stcatharines.kijiji.ca/c-ser...AL-FORT-ERIE-CRESCENT-PARK-W0QQAdIdZ263064218

Do we now have 2 Lakesides in town GMC Driver?


----------



## DeVries

Alpha Property;1254068 said:


> http://stcatharines.kijiji.ca/c-ser...AL-FORT-ERIE-CRESCENT-PARK-W0QQAdIdZ263064218
> 
> Do we now have 2 Lakesides in town GMC Driver?


That's Dave's wife moon lighting:laughing:

I think I have seen them around actually just not sure it's the same company though, black chevy pickup.


----------



## musclecarboy

Alpha Property;1254068 said:


> http://stcatharines.kijiji.ca/c-ser...AL-FORT-ERIE-CRESCENT-PARK-W0QQAdIdZ263064218
> 
> Do we now have 2 Lakesides in town GMC Driver?


I'm trying to figure out what he means by "fridge magnets" LOL. Honestly why do people write ads with spelling and grammar mistakes.


----------



## CGM Inc.

My morning project...


----------



## old.goalie

wildwilly;1253401 said:


> shhh.... don't tell the wife about the girlfriend,she might want to leave and take all that debt with her!!


You made my wife spit her coffee out of her mouth from laughing.....:laughing:


----------



## Triple L

Wow, I'd cry if I left that much salt in the bed of my truck.... 

Do you really strap it in by the bumper? Like all winter long? LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1254158 said:


> Wow, I'd cry if I left that much salt in the bed of my truck....
> 
> Do you really strap it in by the bumper? Like all winter long? LOL


Yep mines the same. I shoveled out a decent bit yesterday. It all depends who's loading.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1254158 said:


> Wow, I'd cry if I left that much salt in the bed of my truck....
> 
> Do you really strap it in by the bumper? Like all winter long? LOL


thats why I took the whole thing out....some idiot dumped a 1/4 bucket beside the hopper


----------



## ff1221

Calling for 30m of rain here for tomorrow and Monday, should be interesting


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1254182 said:


> thats why I took the whole thing out....some idiot dumped a 1/4 bucket beside the hopper


Seeing as you prob don't do any hand shoveling why not make sides so the salt rolls off the side. Do you run the cover much


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

It has been quite a run here in the tropics too!! With the warmth to come this week end followed by colder nights time to haul as much snow as possible. Seems I have been out almost every night this winter. Log book is nearing a record of 50 pages....

Tired and ready for a rest, but still eager for more...... Oh ya, by the push baby!!! April 15th will be here soon enough. By the 18th my feet will be walking on white sand !!!!


----------



## GMC Driver

Alpha Property;1254068 said:


> http://stcatharines.kijiji.ca/c-ser...AL-FORT-ERIE-CRESCENT-PARK-W0QQAdIdZ263064218
> 
> Do we now have 2 Lakesides in town GMC Driver?


Not sure Steve - there are quite a few different "Lakesides" around - Lakeside Steel, Lakeside Welding, etc,

I'm screwed though - he's got fridge magnets.

And early morning calls. I don't pick the phone up before noon.



DeVries;1254094 said:


> That's Dave's wife moon lighting:laughing:


Someone told Wendy there was money in snow removal. She asked me why I never have money then. I told her to go try it out for herself - but she had to start in a new market. Crescent Park is a gold mine!!


----------



## forbidden

None of you guys run with wooden box liners? Would have saved some time for sure I am thinking, a simple shop vac or air hose to blast all that salt out vs. complete removal of the box.


----------



## orenlasko

snowplowchick;1254016 said:


> Which one of you bozos just stopped me at Tim's to ask me if I "actually" plow with that? Come on, admit it.


How can we stop you if we don't know where in Ontario you plow? You can't possibly be the only woman plowing with half a V?


----------



## orenlasko

snowplowchick;1254041 said:


> You guys are funny lol
> 
> Like I said before, no eye candy on my route.


Yup. You can't afford to look otherwise you might loose the remaining half of your plow...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1254213 said:


> Seeing as you prob don't do any hand shoveling why not make sides so the salt rolls off the side. Do you run the cover much


Usually have the cover on, and also get the salt in the hopper
that was the 1st time in 3 years wesport


----------



## CGM Inc.

Custom mount SnowEx on Steiner Tractor


----------



## snowplowchick

orenlasko;1254278 said:


> How can we stop you if we don't know where in Ontario you plow? You can't possibly be the only woman plowing with half a V?


Ha. I didn't blow my cover. I told him I don't plow with it, I just drive it shopping. Lol

Full v again too


----------



## CGM Inc.

GMC Driver;1254252 said:


> Not sure Steve - there are quite a few different "Lakesides" around - Lakeside Steel, Lakeside Welding, etc,
> 
> I'm screwed though - he's got fridge magnets.
> 
> And early morning calls. I don't pick the phone up before noon.
> 
> Someone told Wendy there was money in snow removal. She asked me why I never have money then. I told her to go try it out for herself - but she had to start in a new market. Crescent Park is a gold mine!!


Wonder why you would post on Feb. 24th when the season is almost over
Maybe looking for 2011-2012 contracts


----------



## 3ipka

Those snow ex spreaders are great for sidewalk applications, run it on speed 1-2 and its like a drop salter, but you still have the higher speeds for larger spread patterns. You have a cab for the steiner too?


----------



## schrader

No one else get snow today, we had a good 5cm full push, they were only calling for a few flurries.


----------



## CGM Inc.

3ipka;1254350 said:


> Those snow ex spreaders are great for sidewalk applications, run it on speed 1-2 and its like a drop salter, but you still have the higher speeds for larger spread patterns. You have a cab for the steiner too?


No cab, the spreader is for my buddy, just fabed it up on my machine.
But if he likes it I get one for next winter.


----------



## CGM Inc.

schrader;1254366 said:


> No one else get snow today, we had a good 5cm full push, they were only calling for a few flurries.


Snowing here most of the day but nothing sticks to the ground.
We are still above 0


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1254379 said:


> No cab, the spreader is for my buddy, just fabed it up on my machine.
> But if he likes it I get one for next winter.


You'll like the spreader, we've ran 2 of them on our Kubota's since 99. There's no going back after you use them. The only thing that's bad is the new controllers blast when you first turn them on which isn't very good when your around grass and beds.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1254388 said:


> You'll like the spreader, we've ran 2 of them on our Kubota's since 99. There's no going back after you use them. The only thing that's bad is the new controllers blast when you first turn them on which isn't very good when your around grass and beds.


I alrady have one on a truck for a small place we do in Acton (thats right Acton :waving
One of my Guys lifes there and does 2 places with it and bagged salt. Works well for what it is.
Can't justify driving that far for 3 bags of salt an application but it pays his salary.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1254392 said:


> I alrady have one on a truck for a small place we do in Acton (thats right Acton :waving
> One of my Guys lifes there and does 2 places with it and bagged salt. Works well for what it is.
> Can't justify driving that far for 3 bags of salt an application but it pays his salary.


I was meaning for sidewalks but I get your point.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1254398 said:


> I was meaning for sidewalks but I get your point.


 never seen the unit work, hooked it up on the truck and off he went.
Never heard anything since so it must be working.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1254402 said:


> never seen the unit work, hooked it up on the truck and off he went.
> Never heard anything since so it must be working.


Beats shoveling salt by hand! I got a call to open up a factory today for tomorrow, got a buyer coming in. Hasn't been plowed this year, loading docks are flooded bay doors drifted in solid ice underneath, could drive right through and my truck and loader were the smallest thing in it. Would make an awesome shop. Has a big smelter that could melt my truck. Wish I had the camera.payup


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1254422 said:


> Beats shoveling salt by hand! I got a call to open up a factory today for tomorrow, got a buyer coming in. Hasn't been plowed this year, loading docks are flooded bay doors drifted in solid ice underneath, could drive right through and my truck and loader were the smallest thing in it. Would make an awesome shop. Has a big smelter that could melt my truck. Wish I had the camera.payup


Got a EPoke for this season since some clients don't like the ckicken feed.
My Guys don't like to use the unit, they rather carry a bucket and go back and forth endless times. For me it just doesn't look right with a bucket!


----------



## 3ipka

Cedar Grounds;1254402 said:



> never seen the unit work, hooked it up on the truck and off he went.
> Never heard anything since so it must be working.


Here's a vid of ours working, were running the old controllers, so they don't have that initial burst when you turn them on. Much more efficient thatn a guy with a bucket 
http://www.youtube.com/user/ekostconstruction?feature=mhum#p/a/u/0/_CTQYUppUpY


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Check this out, worlds fastest snowbrush http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/81310932/


----------



## CGM Inc.

3ipka;1254437 said:


> Here's a vid of ours working, were running the old controllers, so they don't have that initial burst when you turn them on. Much more efficient thatn a guy with a bucket
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ekostconstruction?feature=mhum#p/a/u/0/_CTQYUppUpY


Nice! tymusic


----------



## Triple L

3ipka;1254437 said:


> Here's a vid of ours working, were running the old controllers, so they don't have that initial burst when you turn them on. Much more efficient thatn a guy with a bucket
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ekostconstruction?feature=mhum#p/a/u/0/_CTQYUppUpY


How wide is the arctic on the 110?

Them 110's are the same HP as my 3720, I've always wondered how much bigger I could go.... Looks like it pushes that thing with end plates with no effort!


----------



## musclecarboy

I like that 110. Is it useful in the summer? I couldn't see it being as useful as a skid steer in the summer. It stacks pretty well for a small unit.


----------



## 3ipka

Triple L : the 110 i beleive is the equivalent of a 4120 tractor. The arctic blade is a 9 foot, in the videos i was pushing with it in the highest gear and at 1500-2000 rpm so there is plenty more power, for larger snow falls. The great thing about the artic blades is there weight; just under 700 pounds (without plates) so no worries in overloading the loader arms

musclecarboy: this machine is great in the summer, we use it mostly for digging/planting trees, plus its winter application of course; but in terms of comparing it to a skid, we have both a skid as well as the tlb, there is just no replacement for a skid steer in summer especially when it comes to working in tighter spaces and grading. But in general the tlb is a great all around asset if you can justify the price tag.

This year we are looking at selling the 430 and picking up one of those new sr130's from case as well as another mid to large frame tractor. Love how case offers seat warmers in the new skids


----------



## CGM Inc.

nice and white out here now! That fine snow keeps sticking like hell!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1254589 said:


> nice and white out here now! That fine snow keeps sticking like hell!


Been the same here all day, lots stayed black as long as the light was around but started to acculate when the sun went down, looks like another salt run for Sunday am. Temperature is suppose to be +2 tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah... I didn't expect this. We have close to 2 cm's done on unsalted areas... I am hoping it is done soon, but radar looks like we might get at least another 2.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1254612 said:


> yeah... I didn't expect this. We have close to 2 cm's done on unsalted areas... I am hoping it is done soon, but radar looks like we might get at least another 2.


EC was saying 2-4 tonight. Man I'm killing my salt budget with all these 1-3cm snows


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1254612 said:


> yeah... I didn't expect this. We have close to 2 cm's done on unsalted areas... I am hoping it is done soon, but radar looks like we might get at least another 2.


The past+ shows it around until 12 1am. :realmad:


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1254621 said:


> EC was saying 2-4 tonight. Man I'm killing my salt budget with all these 1-3cm snows


They are down to 1 now and lots of rain for tomorrow


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1254641 said:


> They are down to 1 now and lots of rain for tomorrow


Still says 2-4 tonight for richmond hill, then a mess of freezing rain, wet snow and rain tomorrow.


----------



## DeVries

5cm's for us tonight then 20mm's rain, think salt will take care of 5 cm's if it's going to be that warm tomorrow.


----------



## grandview

More snow now. I think they said we had 64 out of the last 85 days with snow. Have to be close to 120 inches for the season.


----------



## CGM Inc.

City is out around here, some others starting to get ready salting.
we have maybe 1-2cm


----------



## DeVries

We are at about 3. Really light and fluffy, hate to waste salt when we are going to get all this warm weather and rain tomorrow and Monday.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1254737 said:


> We are at about 3. Really light and fluffy, hate to waste salt when we are going to get all this warm weather and rain tomorrow and Monday.


X2 but cant leave it like that all night and into the morning.
if it keeps coming plowing even comes to mind which would really tick me off.
We push a couple places that ***** often, rest gets salt....


----------



## Triple L

DeVries;1254737 said:


> We are at about 3. Really light and fluffy, hate to waste salt when we are going to get all this warm weather and rain tomorrow and Monday.


What are u guys sayin? Think the rain tomarrow evening will melt everything off without pushing it or salting it? I'm hoping it will but will be some pissed if I gotta plow tomarrow night in the rain...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

We're heading out at 3AM for a full salt run again. payup


----------



## snowplowchick

No one have enough snow to plow yet?


----------



## grandview

it's Sunday tomorrow,so I have a small church that needs to be plowed out .Then I'll wait til night and see if it melts for everything else. Unless my wife is nagging me to much then I'll go out earlier.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1254745 said:


> We're heading out at 3AM for a full salt run again. payup


X2 but make it 5am. My salt today burned off the first bit but it's all covered now.


----------



## DeVries

JohnnyRoyale;1254745 said:


> We're heading out at 3AM for a full salt run again. payup


X2 salt will burn thru real good it's light and fluffy.


----------



## Triple L

grandview;1254756 said:


> it's Sunday tomorrow,so I have a small church that needs to be plowed out .Then I'll wait til night and see if it melts for everything else. Unless my wife is nagging me to much then I'll go out earlier.


Sounds like my plan exactly! Just minus the wife part LOL


----------



## rooferdave

wow 31 degrees here and no snow! been into margaritas all day but the staff here have convinced me that due to snow in toronto tonight I should switch to straight tequila, bury my head in the sand and stop wondering what the crew in Toronto are doing...


----------



## PlatinumService

things look pretty decent here. if it stops now i wont have to worry too much got close to an inch on my driveway but the thawrox melted most of it in the lot, a few wet spots but mostly light cover. im thinking a 3 am salt sun as well. so everything is wet for when stuff opens.


----------



## cet

PlatinumService;1254855 said:


> things look pretty decent here. if it stops now i wont have to worry too much got close to an inch on my driveway but the thawrox melted most of it in the lot, a few wet spots but mostly light cover. im thinking a 3 am salt sun as well. so everything is wet for when stuff opens.


My old age homes have 1/2", they should come out pretty easy. For the first time this year I am only going to salt my schools. They have less then 2" and it is supposed to be warm tomorrow. I will plow the 2 high schools that have basketball but that's it.


----------



## musclecarboy

We have a good 3" anywhere without salt. Good luck to anyone that's just going to salt it out, doubt that's going to happen. Still snowing......


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Just go back from my 1st run... we have about 5 inches down and its still coming down like mad! Had a new tenant move into 1 of my rental houses and it took them 3 hours to get here from london! I'll be heading back out again soon! *_


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1254885 said:


> We have a good 3" anywhere without salt. Good luck to anyone that's just going to salt it out, doubt that's going to happen. Still snowing......


It's about the same here, looks light but the radar shows it's moving off. I'll be heading out in the next half Hr. When the coffee stops brewing....It'll be a full push and salt, come to learn I can't depend on the forecast so we'll see if it's rain this aft.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Sounds like Plan B. Another full push and salt.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1254895 said:


> Sounds like Plan B. Another full push and salt.


I like to call it Plan A+ Plan B sounds like I screwed up.


----------



## Alpha Property

almost 3 inches here.... going out now


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I would say we easily got 3 inches on unsalted... maybe more... I guess they got the day wrong.


----------



## CGM Inc.

I would say closer to 4"
TWN was showing +10 for today (saturday) about a week ago.
Looks like the 7 day forecast is better vs the current day.

Had the first night on the Deere.....sort of fun and fast!


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Only 1 inch here at the most. Plow snow here and there and take care of the walks and salt. Only the "Company Slave" is out. Winds picking up here though. Monday is supposed to be messy, so I dont mind getting the salt out for the residual to prevent slips.


----------



## schrader

Only about 2cm here which is OK by me because we had 5cm yesterday when know one else got any. Tomorrow could get messy, time will tell.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

thank goodness it's a sunday!


----------



## shepoutside

Pristine PM ltd;1254963 said:


> thank goodness it's a sunday!


You can say that again, lol Reloaded and heading out again


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1254963 said:


> thank goodness it's a sunday!


How much did u get?

TWN Friday 10cm and Saturday 10cm! Will be 1-2 by tomorrow


----------



## Shaw

I just finished off my run 3-9. Got no sleep yesterday. Now I can't even go back to sleep . Can't wait for the next storm


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1254899 said:


> Plan B sounds like I screwed up.


That's what your girlfriend said LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1255064 said:


> That's what your girlfriend said LOL


At least he has one. :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

Today was the first time I've ever plowed a manhole cover clear off. Didn't realize for a while either. Was fun digging through the pile to find it.


----------



## Triple L

LOL, I woulda paid to see that, I can just see u climbing outta the tractor "what the beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!!!"! For minutes on end digging thru the pile LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

We went with the "Smart about Salt" protocol today!
Salt is the agent to reduce the bond between snow and pavement!
Meaning salt first plow after!  :laughing:

I'm still convineced a little more traffic and our sites would have been fine with salt!
It just wouldn't have looked right for a while.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1255079 said:


> LOL, I woulda paid to see that, I can just see u climbing outta the tractor "what the beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!!!"! For minutes on end digging thru the pile LOL


I was plowing with the pickup. I think it was actually the ebling that grabbed it. The cover was also a little heavier then I thought.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

I am willing to trade our pending freezing rain forecast tomorrow for 15 cm of snow, Any Takers????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1255084 said:


> I was plowing with the pickup. I think it was actually the ebling that grabbed it. The cover was also a little heavier then I thought.


Well if you would of put the coffee down you could of used 2 hands then.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Jacobsmovinsnow;1255115 said:


> I am willing to trade our pending freezing rain forecast tomorrow for 15 cm of snow, Any Takers????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


No but I take a week of sunshine and no precipitation!


----------



## grandview

Since I hang out here on this thread,do you think I qualify for the Canadian Pension Fund?


----------



## CGM Inc.

must be getting close to 100cm snow total for Toronto now.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

grandview;1255134 said:


> Since I hang out here on this thread,do you think I qualify for the Canadian Pension Fund?


Hey I thought it was un-American to take money from the government,


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Cedar Grounds;1255136 said:


> must be getting close to 100cm snow total for Toronto now.


We are way below our average snowfall accumulations of 225 cm snow. Havent added it up but I think we are around 100cm give or take 10cm


----------



## CGM Inc.

Jacobsmovinsnow;1255145 said:


> We are way below our average snowfall accumulations of 225 cm snow. Havent added it up but I think we are around 100cm give or take 10cm


85 + what we just got


----------



## DeVries

grandview;1255134 said:


> Since I hang out here on this thread,do you think I qualify for the Canadian Pension Fund?


If Obama gets his way we will be paying your pensions with the idiotic $5.00 per head tax he proposes to cross the border. Why the heck did you vote for him anyway?
If it goes thru there will be no cloth's plowing for you anymore:laughing:


----------



## snowplowchick

I love it when a plan comes together.

We have been so lucky to have all these weekend snows. 

Weatherman wrong again last night. Hope he/she is right about next weekend, if we get that much snow it will be a great start to March.


----------



## musclecarboy

I did a full plow, done by 7:30.... went to get salt and it was almost melted by the time I got back! Then my salter wouldn't start and it was completely melted once I got back at 12. Rain will clean it up nice.


----------



## CGM Inc.

I still say it was a waste of plow.....salt would have melted everything by now.
Not sure why you would salt at 7.30 when there was no frost and raising temps.

From that point of view it worked out for us....salt first plow second 
I jumped the gun on it to get a night of sleep.....that didn't work out for us and others.
But we where done by 6.00 am and not 1 call!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Coffee ...*



grandview;1255119 said:


> Well if you would of put the coffee down you could of used 2 hands then.


Laughing my ass off..... not Dave....

wesport


----------



## CGM Inc.

Poll on TWN! tymusic

The correct answer is Victoria, BC. 64.5 cm fell on December 29, 1996. Thank you for voting!


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1255236 said:


> I still say it was a waste of plow.....salt would have melted everything by now.
> Not sure why you would salt at 7.30 when there was no frost and raising temps.
> 
> From that point of view it worked out for us....salt first plow second
> I jumped the gun on it to get a night of sleep.....that didn't work out for us and others.
> But we where done by 6.00 am and not 1 call!


I have the fun contracts, 7 days a week looking perfect by 8am. I still got in crap because the roadways weren't salted by 8am. Sidewalks were perfectly clear and salted, roadways were so-so but I was late a few hours because the salter wouldn't start.


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1255256 said:


> I have the fun contracts, 7 days a week looking perfect by 8am. I still got in crap because the roadways weren't salted by 8am. Sidewalks were perfectly clear and salted, roadways were so-so but I was late a few hours because the salter wouldn't start.


Hope you charge for the application!
We have a temperamental salter too when it gets below -10 or so.


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1255261 said:


> Hope you charge for the application!
> We have a temperamental salter too when it gets below -10 or so.


I have talked to CET about it to get troubleshooting ideas. Between the 2 of us, I'm pretty sure everything has been tried. It has to be something stupid because once it starts it runs awesome. Sometimes it refuses to start, others it starts in a few seconds.


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1255268 said:


> I have talked to CET about it to get troubleshooting ideas. Between the 2 of us, I'm pretty sure everything has been tried. It has to be something stupid because once it starts it runs awesome. Sometimes it refuses to start, others it starts in a few seconds.


Go electric


----------



## A Man

musclecarboy;1255268 said:


> I have talked to CET about it to get troubleshooting ideas. Between the 2 of us, I'm pretty sure everything has been tried. It has to be something stupid because once it starts it runs awesome. Sometimes it refuses to start, others it starts in a few seconds.


Hey Tom,

I've been meaning to ask how my old salter is working out for you, sorry I wasn't around when the transaction took place. I realize this might not be the best day to ask but there's a good chance it's bad fuel/water in the fuel. If it's not that it will either be the float valve, bad spark plug, or the carb needs to be reset, all simple stuff once you've done it a 100 times.

And just so you know what you owe, that salter began it's life in 1986, 5 or 6 years before your parents even though about you, it's spread well over 4000 tonne's in its career to date. Countless motors and chains, but the bearings were done for the first time last year. It still has the original floor in it and the shell is all original along with the gear box.

I hope it serves you well!

Good luck


----------



## PlatinumService

Cedar Grounds;1255236 said:


> I still say it was a waste of plow.....salt would have melted everything by now.
> Not sure why you would salt at 7.30 when there was no frost and raising temps.
> 
> From that point of view it worked out for us....salt first plow second
> I jumped the gun on it to get a night of sleep.....that didn't work out for us and others.
> But we where done by 6.00 am and not 1 call!


yeah i dropped the ball this morning... was gonna go out at 3, but saw that there was no change and dozed off then had to scramble at 5:30 and just salted. by 7 the walks an roads were wet and about an hour or so later everything else was wet. and an hour after that the stuff i didnt salt on purpose was wet. to see what would happen on a day like today. all in all by 9 or so it didnt even looked like it snowed at all. but i was really stressed up until that point. no call or complaint, so im happy about that.


----------



## CGM Inc.

PlatinumService;1255300 said:


> yeah i dropped the ball this morning... was gonna go out at 3, but saw that there was no change and dozed off then had to scramble at 5:30 and just salted. by 7 the walks an roads were wet and about an hour or so later everything else was wet. and an hour after that the stuff i didnt salt on purpose was wet. to see what would happen on a day like today. all in all by 9 or so it didnt even looked like it snowed at all. but i was really stressed up until that point. no call or complaint, so im happy about that.


Most clients are a lot more foregiving on a weekend I find, Imagine a work day like that.
I just have a hard time to have 2-3cm on the ground and don't do a thing but most of the time waiting pays. was so mild no danger of ice or anything.

Couple places we plow only where slick like hell.


----------



## PlatinumService

Cedar Grounds;1255304 said:


> Most clients are a lot more foregiving on a weekend I find, Imagine a work day like that.
> I just have a hard time to have 2-3cm on the ground and don't do a thing but most of the time waiting pays. was so mild no danger of ice or anything.
> 
> Couple places we plow only where slick like hell.


yeah i usually always plow even close to an inch i just plow it and keep it clean with no worries of slush. today was a mistake but it worked out 75% was wet before customers showed up and they open at 7 and the employee parking lot and walks were wet as well so they couldnt really complian too much. juts bugs me when it was my mistake it wasnt done 100% perfect.


----------



## musclecarboy

A Man;1255291 said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> I've been meaning to ask how my old salter is working out for you, sorry I wasn't around when the transaction took place. I realize this might not be the best day to ask but there's a good chance it's bad fuel/water in the fuel. If it's not that it will either be the float valve, bad spark plug, or the carb needs to be reset, all simple stuff once you've done it a 100 times.
> 
> And just so you know what you owe, that salter began it's life in 1986, 5 or 6 years before your parents even though about you, it's spread well over 4000 tonne's in its career to date. Countless motors and chains, but the bearings were done for the first time last year. It still has the original floor in it and the shell is all original along with the gear box.
> 
> I hope it serves you well!Z
> 
> Good luck


The unit is awesome. Sure looks like it's seen some miles but it's great. It looks like a few more bearings will need to be replaced soon but generally it looks good. Fuel is good, spark plug is good so I will blow apart the carb tonight and see what's what. A new one is about $150 so if I can fix it that's my first choice. Thanks again, we'll meet up sometime before the summer season gets crazy.


----------



## CGM Inc.

We usually start with a carb kit when engines don't like to run anymore.
After plug and fuel and the general stuff you look at.
Unless there is something more obvious.


----------



## snowplowchick

JD Dave;1255084 said:


> I was plowing with the pickup. I think it was actually the ebling that grabbed it. The cover was also a little heavier then I thought.


 Did anyone see you struggling to put it back on? I bet it is lighter than a wing though. Even snow royalty makes mistakes, good to know! lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

snowplowchick;1255368 said:


> Did anyone see you struggling to put it back on? I bet it is lighter than a wing though. Even snow royalty makes mistakes, good to know! lol


They caught him on surveillance video.Boy does he look rough in the morning.
http://www.livevideo.com/video/4F73...15B9A/Guy-Drops-Manhole-Cover-On-Himself.aspx


----------



## grandview

JD,is kind of uncoordinated .


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1255401 said:


> JD,is kind of uncoordinated .


Oh god that must of hurt. I wasn't going to say anything about the manhole cover but I thought I'd let everyone know I'm human too.

There is no way we could have gotten off without plowing, it would have been lunch time before it melted.


----------



## cet

I'm glad it was Sunday. Only plowed my 2 schools that had basketball today. The guys salted black the parts they salted but let's say the pattern was a little wide. I went out last night for the first time this winter, could have guessed it would have snowed. We will plow clean-up tonight. I plowed my schools today, or should I say I plowed for the guy that decided to go on holidays for a week. What part of no holidays did he miss.

Everything went well and we should be all good. Don't like the forecast for Friday, Saturday.


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;1255285 said:


> Go electric


Go hydro but that's a few more dollars and usually a different truck.


----------



## dingybigfoot

I think its safe to say:
Forecasters call for 10cm;s and we get 2cm's. They call
for 3cm's and we get 7cm.


----------



## cet

680 am keeps saying 5cm for this evening. Not sure where it is coming from.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Had a good 4" before it was done here, and I agree no way it would have melted before this afternoon. Full push and salt, might get some freezing tonight so back out to check in the am. Looking forward to invoicing February...


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1255268 said:


> I have talked to CET about it to get troubleshooting ideas. Between the 2 of us, I'm pretty sure everything has been tried. It has to be something stupid because once it starts it runs awesome. Sometimes it refuses to start, others it starts in a few seconds.


If you haven't tried Seafoam from crappy tire, I highly recommend it. I'm not one to tout the mechanic in a can but this stuff really displaces moisture in your fuel and cleans out dirty carbs just by adding it to your fuel. Diesels will even run on it, $10 a bottle. I've had a few 2strokes that crapped out on me and some of this livened them right up. Worth a shot.


----------



## cet

Tom we only run premium fuel in all small engines. in 2 stoke we run premium and synthetic oil.


----------



## Alpha Property

whats a ball park figure for deacent money for cutting "park" land per acer, say 10-14 acers, all flat, a handfull of trees and a pond...... to be cut with a 60inch z master and a 48" walker with the back door open. To be cut weekly, even twice a week if needed.?


----------



## grandview

You'll burn that mower up before the season is over with that stuff.


----------



## cet

Alpha Property;1255517 said:


> whats a ball park figure for deacent money for cutting "park" land per acer, say 10-14 acers, all flat, a handfull of trees and a pond...... to be cut with a 60inch z master and a 48" walker with the back door open. To be cut weekly, even twice a week if needed.?


Cheaper then you think.


----------



## Triple L

Theyres a big difference between 10 and 14 acres!!!

I wouldn't be surprised if someone cuts that for $500 or less


----------



## grandview

Triple L;1255546 said:


> Theyres a big difference between 10 and 14 acres!!!


4?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1255546 said:


> Theyres a big difference between 10 and 14 acres!!!
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if someone cuts that for $500 or less


....and everyones "decent money" differs. Bigger equip will blow your time/price out of the water, with 60" and 48"walker.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Wrong machines for the job. We could cut 10 acres in about an hour with our Jake. We'd do that for less than $500.00


----------



## Alpha Property

its a large entrance to a new development and the owner of the development is my best friends uncle. He wants it cut and striped and looking mint as you drive down a road that splits the park in half. So it can't be done with anything bigger than a 60 or 72 z turn. I have the walker, thats my biggest mower rite now. My best friend has a 54 inch JD ztrun and it took him like 4.5 hours to cut it in the fall after it was planted. He had NTEC quote them 85/hour for 2 guys on 54inch walk behinds with sulkies. so i'm thinking it would take them around 4 hours to do it with there machines so thats $340ish per cut give or take.


----------



## Alpha Property

I could realy use a 60inch machine too, its not like i'm just buying one for this project.

99% of want I do now is $30 resi weekly cuts. like 70 of them 4 days a week, but I want to pick up a few of these larger places.


----------



## grandview

'mint" costs extra.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

grandview;1255564 said:


> 'mint" costs extra.


X2! Production levels go down if it has to be mint. LOL.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1255567 said:


> X2! Production levels go down if it has to be mint. LOL.


Price goes uppayup.. 72 still stripes nice.http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1077943&postcount=13503


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I just watched the video of the manhole... damn, that must have hurt, but thinking it was JD was priceless!


----------



## Alpha Property

so would $45/acer be fair? assuming its 14 accers, thats like $630/ cut, some times twice a week.... thats double what he was already kind of quoted..... I don't want to lose money on it, but i want it bad, it would be great for business to have my truck and trailer parked for 3 or 4 hours once or twice a week all summer while there putting in 250k+ houses for years to come


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1255576 said:


> I just watched the video of the manhole... damn, that must have hurt, but thinking it was JD was priceless!


The time he hay baled himself was pretty funny too... that JD and his hijinx.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We had one property that we are doing tonight because we lost the key to the back of it, and it is locked up on the weekends. Even with the temps today and being presalted on friday, it still had a good two inches on it at 6pm. I know rain is coming, but yeah, you couldn't really get away with anything today. We did save alot of salt on stuff that was closed today though. It looks perfect now.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Alpha Property;1255577 said:


> so would $45/acer be fair? assuming its 14 accers, thats like $630/ cut, some times twice a week.... thats double what he was already kind of quoted..... I don't want to lose money on it, but i want it bad, it would be great for business to have my truck and trailer parked for 3 or 4 hours once or twice a week all summer while there putting in 250k+ houses for years to come


Then go for it. We don't really do that kind of cutting, but you will find guys doing things cheaper, and maybe a few at $80 or more an acre, who knows. The thing that's good for you is that they want to make an impression, so your price might make sense for them. Like Johnny said though, a WAM would do it in a couple hours if that, and charge way way less.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The thing to remember too is that it's temporary work, once that developer hands it over to the muni...it's gone. Just something to think about if you're tempted to go in cheap to get it. It may add exposure to the estates but it's been my experience that many of these owners are house poor and cut their own. Put what you need into it, that's the best you can do...


----------



## Alpha Property

Mr.Markus;1255601 said:


> The thing to remember too is that it's temporary work, once that developer hands it over to the muni...it's gone. Just something to think about if you're tempted to go in cheap to get it. It may add exposure to the estates but it's been my experience that many of these owners are house poor and cut their own. Put what you need into it, that's the best you can do...


I need to double check the time line on it yes, but I know the housing end of things is going to be atleast 10 years. Its a huge plot of land


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1255411 said:


> Go hydro but that's a few more dollars and usually a different truck.


That's what I'm waiting for.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

patience young grasshopper.


----------



## grandview

Nothing like a warn up tomorrow after we got 355mm of snow since Friday morning.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

mm as a unit of measurement Grandview? New dewt abewt it, you're part canadian eh?


----------



## grandview

Depending on the way the wind blows,I can smell Canada,so maybe it's trying to convert me.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Hey anybody out and about down in S Ont. I see precip on the radar, wanna know if you got freezing rain.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

a few minutes of freezing rain left the Trans Canada Highway slick. Great job MTO youre really on the mark. Light snow now, cant see even 10cm out of this before it turns to rain or worse. Maybe the wraparound effect will see the snowfall


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1255719 said:


> mm as a unit of measurement Grandview? New dewt abewt it, you're part canadian eh?


His wife taught him mm.......



Jacobsmovinsnow;1255908 said:


> a few minutes of freezing rain left the Trans Canada Highway slick. Great job MTO youre really on the mark. Light snow now, cant see even 10cm out of this before it turns to rain or worse. Maybe the wraparound effect will see the snowfall


We're at +1, HEAVY RAIN. Few more degrees and this would've been nasty. Dirt roads are skating rinks but pavement is good.I'll probably get some extra sanding work out of this.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Hope everything drys up before tonight!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1255576 said:


> I just watched the video of the manhole... damn, that must have hurt, but thinking iT was JD was priceless!


I was thinking it was me also. The difference is I dont think i would have gotten back up. What the heck was the sword fight about.


----------



## goel

Lol

Just got called out to salt in the rain. 

Probibally going to loose 1/2 my load from the downpour.


----------



## Triple L

put down 2 yards of sand already.... Maby get a few calls today for some more! Gravel is beyond slippery, sanded it by doing donuts the whole time LOL


----------



## goel

Awe

No fun for me, all blacktop.


----------



## PlatinumService

slushy here


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1255970 said:


> put down 2 yards of sand already.... Maby get a few calls today for some more! Gravel is beyond slippery, sanded it by doing donuts the whole time LOL


And that's why front spreaders were invented. My yard is pretty much bare gravel now if we hadn't of plowed it I'm assuming it would have been a skating rink.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1255984 said:


> And that's why front spreaders were invented. My yard is pretty much bare gravel now if we hadn't of plowed it I'm assuming it would have been a skating rink.


I plowed everything yesterday and tried scraping it down real good, I thought it woulda been all gravel myself but we didnt get very much rain


----------



## JD Dave

Our yard doesn't get a lot of traffic to pack the snow down so when we plow it we get a pretty good scrape that's probably the difference.


----------



## Alpha Property

we got quite a bit of rain here, its almost done now I think, quite a bit melted away. 
Bring on the sun!


----------



## JD Dave

The sun just came out here.


----------



## Neige

All right, I hope that means we will see it in 6 hours from now. Snowing like crazy right now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Got an email from some customers on a private road at 6:30am good thing I was home, they don't go through to my cell. This hill is straight up, truck wouldn't climb it 4wd forward so backed up, turbo sounded awesome 4 wheel spin. I'm gonna load with salt.... they're calling for -4 this afternoon and I don't think it's gonna dry up first.


----------



## snowplowchick

Good weather day for invoicing today.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1256002 said:


> The sun just came out here.


for a nice 10 mins to enjoy! I don't think it will dry out by 4pm


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1256050 said:


> for a nice 10 mins to enjoy! I don't think it will dry out by 4pm


I don't think so either but the winds suppost to pick up pretty good!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

snowplowchick;1256034 said:


> Good weather day for invoicing today.


I second that.


----------



## schrader

We had a good 3cm of white rain here, half plow and half salt, see what happens later tonight when the temps drop.


----------



## rooferdave

think I´m catching a ferry and going diving in Cozumel today (sigh)


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

very good day for invoices... Im so use to the seasonal now that I forget about that. I actually really just like plowing, not so much the paperwork

Went to the Toronto Auto Show on Sat night.

PowerWagon... they need a Cummins Version. Black with Yellow/Gold would be awesome

I sat in JD's truck and I must say its pretty nice.
She thinks I should get a GM...  
I havent seen her in a few days Im sure she found her way to work after I left her at the show. :laughing:


----------



## Alpha Property

I sat in both of those trucks on tuesday, I must say the dodge felt very cramped to me. My head was almost touching the roof and I felt very close to the drivers door compared to the GM


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I prefer the look of my 07 dodge vs the new "shark nose" 




has anyone noticed how many kijiji ads say "must sell baby on the way" are we going to have a baby boom... lol or is this just marketing at its finest.


----------



## grandview

MIDTOWNPC;1256157 said:


> I prefer the look of my 07 dodge vs the new "shark nose"
> 
> has anyone noticed how many kijiji ads say "must sell baby on the way" are we going to have a baby boom... lol or is this just marketing at its finest.


Well JD has been"plowing" all season so....


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1256157 said:


> I prefer the look of my 07 dodge vs the new "shark nose"
> has anyone noticed how many kijiji ads say "must sell baby on the way" are we going to have a baby boom... lol or is this just marketing at its finest.


What's Dave selling now......... DOH Grandview beat me to it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Im surprised grandview even has time to be online. You would think with the doller at par or better he would be out getting more propane for the forklift so he can unload all ur guys shipments.


----------



## musclecarboy

LOL look at the "Starting from" and the actual price at on the Denali sticker.


Sun is shining... I might just need to touch up salt tonight.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I gotta be honest, POWER WAGON just doesn't do anything for me. The word Wagon is not what I want to hear about a truck, it just seems wrong. That's the one thing I would say Ford and GM do well. SUPER DUTY and HD, those are good psychological things that work. These are light duty trucks technically, so whatever you can do to get away from that mentality, go for it, but Power Wagon isn't it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

musclecarboy;1256236 said:


> Sun is shining... I might just need to touch up salt tonight.


Two for the price of one!


----------



## grandview

MIDTOWNPC;1256187 said:


> Im surprised grandview even has time to be online. You would think with the doller at par or better he would be out getting more propane for the forklift so he can unload all ur guys shipments.


I wish JD would come for his stuff,it's getting a little full right now and all you other guys are waiting for some free space to ship in.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1256239 said:


> I gotta be honest, POWER WAGON just doesn't do anything for me. The word Wagon is not what I want to hear about a truck, it just seems wrong. That's the one thing I would say Ford and GM do well. SUPER DUTY and HD, those are good psychological things that work. These are light duty trucks technically, so whatever you can do to get away from that mentality, go for it, but Power Wagon isn't it.


Yes the name is funny but I think it goes back to Grandviews era  and they called the old 52 dodge a power wagon.

Maybe when I become a millionaire snow plower I can afford a real truck. Where has that guy been anyway


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1256289 said:


> Maybe when I become a millionaire snow plower I can afford a real truck. Where has that guy been anyway


He can stay in his bungalow uhh huhhh, I mean mansion forever if u ask me....


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

grandview;1256262 said:


> I wish JD would come for his stuff,it's getting a little full right now and all you other guys are waiting for some free space to ship in.


See you in a couple of weeks GV!!


----------



## Alpha Property

anyone run Ferris mowers? specifically a IS 500z in a 61 with a 26hp briggs?


----------



## musclecarboy

Wow anything shaded is slushed up now.


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1256262 said:


> I wish JD would come for his stuff,it's getting a little full right now and all you other guys are waiting for some free space to ship in.


I might have to order some stuff so Johnny can bring it back for me I hope they don't have the dogs sniff the boxes.  Actually going to Mi tomorrow to pick up a bunch stuff, don't get jealous.

Dean the chicks love the Denali so much I had to debadge it. Actually my wife loves the truck she calls it "Black Beauty". I just don't like watching her take it out of the gargage with the towing mirrors. The 9 ft doors just don't seem wide enough for her.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1256387 said:


> I might have to order some stuff so Johnny can bring it back for me I hope they don't have the dogs sniff the boxes.  Actually going to Mi tomorrow to pick up a bunch stuff, don't get jealous.
> 
> Dean the chicks love the Denali so much I had to debadge it. Actually my wife loves the truck she calls it "Black Beauty". I just don't like watching her take it out of the gargage with the towing mirrors. The 9 ft doors just don't seem wide enough for her.


Put the Denali badge on your 07 pull truck,lol that'll get people talking... millionaur snowplower.(I made that word up with an unintentional typo...get it Dinosaur/millionaire)

Sorry... Peak Freans were on sale and I'm all hopped up on sugar.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1256387 said:


> I might have to order some stuff so Johnny can bring it back for me I hope they don't have the dogs sniff the boxes.  Actually going to Mi tomorrow to pick up a bunch stuff, don't get jealous.
> 
> Dean the chicks love the Denali so much I had to debadge it. Actually my wife loves the truck she calls it "Black Beauty". I just don't like watching her take it out of the gargage with the towing mirrors. The 9 ft doors just don't seem wide enough for her.


So black beauty and the white stallion? with soon to be a 1000 horses.
Is that your way of getting a horse farmers tax credit or something.

One thing I did not know till the other day was that tractors over 60hp didnt have tax. I couldnt beleive that.

Gtg end of the month on kijiji... babies on the way... must sell... there has got to be something I need here somewhere.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I knew Honda made lawnmowers...but a Chevy mower??!! :laughing::laughing: http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-home-garden-Duramax-Electric-Lawnmower-Moving-Must-Sell-W0QQAdIdZ263945708


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1256423 said:


> I knew Honda made lawnmowers...but a Chevy mower??!! :laughing::laughing: http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-home-garden-Duramax-Electric-Lawnmower-Moving-Must-Sell-W0QQAdIdZ263945708


LOL I've seen that brand somewhere. Too many x's


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1256418 said:


> So black beauty and the white stallion? with soon to be a 1000 horses.
> Is that your way of getting a horse farmers tax credit or something.
> 
> One thing I did not know till the other day was that tractors over 60hp didnt have tax. I couldnt beleive that.
> 
> Gtg end of the month on kijiji... babies on the way... must sell... there has got to be something I need here somewhere.


All the money your making is burning a hole in your pocket? My wife always calls me the white stallion. LOL The tax thing really doesn't matter because we all get it back anyways. Us farmers have never had tax on tractors.


----------



## musclecarboy

Sun and wind worked awesome. I spot salted a couple piles that kept running once temps dropped.


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1256553 said:


> Sun and wind worked awesome. I spot salted a couple piles that kept running once temps dropped.


X2 but still to much ice to not worry about it. Just got back from site checks.


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;1256423 said:


> I knew Honda made lawnmowers...but a Chevy mower??!! :laughing::laughing: http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-home-garden-Duramax-Electric-Lawnmower-Moving-Must-Sell-W0QQAdIdZ263945708


That wold round out Chads fleet then he can say the trucks and mowers are chevys


----------



## ff1221

Pavement has dried up nice around here, never got any rain, but woke up to 1/2 inch yesterday morning, but the sun came out and burned it off. TWN is calling for 20-30cm for us on Saturday, we'll see how much that forecast changes as we get closer, it's changing every 6 hours anyways.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Boy...it sure is quiet. Everyone must have enjoyed a quick sallt run/lot check with the refreeze and taken an extended breakfast. I know I did.....


----------



## musclecarboy

I took care of salting last night and slept in today. It's nice to wake up to the blazing sun in my window.


----------



## CGM Inc.

800$ for 4 new Skid tires 
12X 16.5 Firestones


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1256901 said:


> 800$ for 4 new Skid tires
> 12X 16.5 Firestones


Is that good? I have never purchased them before.


----------



## schrader

ff1221;1256847 said:


> Pavement has dried up nice around here, never got any rain, but woke up to 1/2 inch yesterday morning, but the sun came out and burned it off. TWN is calling for 20-30cm for us on Saturday, we'll see how much that forecast changes as we get closer, it's changing every 6 hours anyways.


Looks like the worst storm of the season, not how I wanted to bring in spring. Haven't heard much about the storm in the media yet.


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1256901 said:


> 800$ for 4 new Skid tires
> 12X 16.5 Firestones


Uh oh not firestones. Where is that pic you sent me of chads truck after turning a corner with 2 tonne of salt on it.


----------



## Grassman09

Found it....


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1256928 said:


> Found it....


Hey thats my picture!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*construction show*

anyone going to the construction show.

http://www.masterpromotions.ca/Previous-Events/national-heavy-equipment-show/

just thought I would throw it out there.
Im going on Thursday. Probably going in the morning so I dont get traffic on the way home.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cedar Grounds;1256901 said:


> 800$ for 4 new Skid tires
> 12X 16.5 Firestones


I bought from TAG equipment. Paid $1380tax in with a new set of rims so I now have a spare set. They guy advertises on kijiji alot. The last set I bought from him I got 1100 hours on and that was all year use not just snow.

I think just the tires were 150 each plus tax so your price is pretty good.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1256978 said:


> I bought from TAG equipment. Paid $1380tax in with a new set of rims so I now have a spare set. They guy advertises on kijiji alot. The last set I bought from him I got 1100 hours on and that was all year use not just snow.
> 
> I think just the tires were 150 each plus tax so your price is pretty good.


Our usual tire shop quoted 1400 + tax


----------



## Alpha Property

MIDTOWNPC;1256977 said:


> anyone going to the construction show.
> 
> http://www.masterpromotions.ca/Previous-Events/national-heavy-equipment-show/
> 
> just thought I would throw it out there.
> Im going on Thursday. Probably going in the morning so I dont get traffic on the way home.


I'm going with a buddy on friday. I went 2 years ago and realy enjoyed it. I can't wait till I have some heavy equipment in the fleet


----------



## Alpha Property

schrader;1256914 said:


> Looks like the worst storm of the season, not how I wanted to bring in spring. Haven't heard much about the storm in the media yet.


there calling for all rain here, like plus 6 saturday I think I saw


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

thats no good you cant by me lunch on thurs if your going on friday. 
anyone else


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1257014 said:


> thats no good you cant by me lunch on thurs if your going on friday.
> anyone else


I've never been to that one, by attendance it's half the size of the Farm show and I was disappointed this year with that one. Just run a tab in his name for the lunch he can pick it up on Fri.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1257049 said:


> I've never been to that one, by attendance it's half the size of the Farm show and I was disappointed this year with that one. Just run a tab in his name for the lunch he can pick it up on Fri.


Ive never been to this one or the farm show. Im usually chained up to the service bench fixing computers to ever get out unless its actually snowing but since I close on thurs and go to markham for stock I might as well.


----------



## Alpha Property

anyone else gunna go?
I'd rather go on the thursday but my farmer friend thats comming with can't till friday


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1257014 said:


> thats no good you cant by me lunch on thurs if your going on friday.
> anyone else


I'm game. I'll bring my laptop and maybe you can make it run better. I'll buy you lunch.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grassman09;1257097 said:


> I'm game. I'll bring my laptop and maybe you can make it run better. I'll buy you lunch.


I would like to go in the morning. grab lunch after.
then I gotta pick up a few kijiji deals. Thumbs Up

I like that deal. pm me your cell.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm going Friday as well. 

Dean free lunch friday has a better ring to it. You go thurs. You're on your own. Alpha, I'm not sure what time I'm going but I definately am.


----------



## Alpha Property

Same here, We'll prob leave niagara around 9 to come in on the tail end of traffic, Prob get there 10-10:30 if all goes well
lol and who said anything about a free lunch? I want a free lunch too


----------



## GMC Driver

I was thinking of going as well - not sure what day, but I have alot of admin work to get done before then!


----------



## Alpha Property

get moving on it and come friday


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

GTG Friday?


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1256914 said:


> Looks like the worst storm of the season, not how I wanted to bring in spring. Haven't heard much about the storm in the media yet.


I'll believe it better come Saturday, can't see it tough, EC isn't even calling for snowfall for us.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Any of you guys run backhoes in the summer? I just saw on the website that there is a backhoe rodeo at the show. Gotta be there for 9, there is only first 48 people/day accepted. I've run backhoes for trenching and slinging pipe, but I don't have huge amounts of seat time. In an excavator or skidsteer I'm confident I could do any of the tricks required (pickup golf balls, lift basketballs off the top of pylons, pour glasses of wine from a bottle strapped to the tooth etc...) In a backhoe I'm not as confident. Controls are the same so I can smoothly manuever the bucket where I want but dimensions and range of motion vary from excavators. So far my best excavator rodeo trick that I've come up with is picking up 10m rebar with the bucket and grapple and sticking it in the ground like a sign picket.

No shot at winning in the backhoe but I think I'll give it a try. Hopefully I don't embarass myself in front of the whole crowd.


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC;1257072 said:


> Ive never been to this one or the farm show. Im usually chained up to the service bench fixing computers to ever get out unless its actually snowing but since I close on thurs and go to markham for stock I might as well.


I'm taking the wife and kids on Thursday, it would be nice to meet some of you fellas, seems I never make the GTGs. I agree with Markus the farm show was lame, but 2 years ago the Heavy Equipment show was pretty good. My buddy has a heavy truck shop,builds dumptrucks and does fabricating, he has a booth at the show, look for Cottrill Heavy Equipment & Beau Roc, say hi to Matt and Robert, and if you need a truck of any nature talk to these guys, they've fabricated some pretty neat stuff.

Let me know if and when you're meeting.


----------



## Alpha Property

Is there somewhere neer the international center that we can meet at for lunch?


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1256928 said:


> Found it....


Atleast a chevy will carry 2 ton... the bumper woulda got hung up before you could even drive away with a dodge


----------



## R.G.PEEL

And with a Ford, it just makes it ride a little smoother


----------



## orenlasko

Triple L;1257362 said:


> Atleast a chevy will carry 2 ton... the bumper woulda got hung up before you could even drive away with a dodge


Not on your life buddy. I had an 03 3500 drw that took 6600 lbs and rode like a limo...


----------



## orenlasko

I'm down for Friday's show and lunch. It would be nice to meet with some ofbyou guys and gals...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

orenlasko;1257368 said:


> Not on your life buddy. I had an 03 3500 drw that took 6600 lbs and rode like a limo...


Last I checked, limos are very low, usually underpowered, and usally impress women more than men.....

Hey, that's just a fact. On second thought, kind of a suiting description for dodge as well...


----------



## orenlasko

R.G.PEEL;1257373 said:


> Last I checked, limos are very low, usually underpowered, and usally impress women more than men.....
> 
> Hey, that's just a fact. On second thought, kind of a suiting description for dodge as well...


Meanwhile the Cummins straight six is the only medium duty diesel in a light duty pickup. As for the remainder, Gm front ends split in two as do Ford frames. Oh, and I like riding with the ladies...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I think foghat wrote a song about dodge


----------



## snowplowchick

Lol you boys need it to snow by the sounds of it!


----------



## orenlasko

snowplowchick;1257393 said:


> Lol you boys need it to snow by the sounds of it!


Nah it's all good. We all have our preferences... Or what we are used to... Me personally I have never experienced half a v...


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1257391 said:


> I think foghat wrote a song about dodge


HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA

WAYYYYY TOOO FUNNY!!!!!!!!!

:laughing:

Still laughing


----------



## snowplowchick

orenlasko;1257397 said:


> Nah it's all good. We all have our preferences... Or what we are used to... Me personally I have never experienced half a v...


It is tough, but I cannot type my reply to that. ; )


----------



## orenlasko

snowplowchick;1257413 said:


> It is tough, but I cannot type my reply to that. ; )


Ok. I promise no more v jokes. Sorry.


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1257261 said:


> No shot at winning in the backhoe but I think I'll give it a try. Hopefully I don't embarass myself in front of the whole crowd.


Soo...someone bring a camera and post his talent on PS.

I find there's always someone better no matter how good you are, but your up there for fun so go for it. Saw a guy at GIE a while back could hit a beer bottle on the bottom (not break it) and have it flip into his bucket then drop it into a beer case full of empties to land in the one empty slot. I was impressed.... but for some I guess picking up empties is how they end the day.


----------



## Mr.Markus

snowplowchick;1257413 said:


> It is tough, but I cannot type my reply to that. ; )


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## snowplowchick

Not mad, I invited it by showing only half of my plow. I guess my reply was deliberately too vague. ; )

Oh, mr markus got it. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

snowplowchick;1257431 said:


> Not mad, I invited it by showing only half of my plow. I guess my reply was deliberately too vague. ; )
> 
> Oh, mr markus got it. Lol


Always question the "SUBMIT" button.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Markus, thanks for the idea, I'll try to get a vid of this for you with the mini ex. highly doubtful with backhoe but in the competition there will be nothing that hard. We goof around with stuff like that on the jobsites sometimes. My best was passing a coffee to the landscaper I was working for. It was sitting on a flat piece of stone and I pinched it lightly (tims cup so theres some give) and passed it to him. I saw a discovery channel show that had a guy pick up an egg with a 230 and set it in a carton.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

orenlasko;1257388 said:


> Meanwhile the Cummins straight six is the only medium duty diesel in a light duty pickup.
> 
> But don't forget the International 6.9, 7.3, 6.0 and 6.4!!


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1257455 said:


> Markus, thanks for the idea, I'll try to get a vid of this for you with the mini ex. highly doubtful with backhoe but in the competition there will be nothing that hard. We goof around with stuff like that on the jobsites sometimes. My best was passing a coffee to the landscaper I was working for. It was sitting on a flat piece of stone and I pinched it lightly (tims cup so theres some give) and passed it to him. I saw a discovery channel show that had a guy pick up an egg with a 230 and set it in a carton.


Yeah yeah.... You sound like a big kid in a big sandbox LOL


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1257362 said:


> Atleast a chevy will carry 2 ton... the bumper woulda got hung up before you could even drive away with a dodge


1st off I wouldn't be stupid enough to even try that. 2nd that a serious vehicle violation extremely unsafe to drive like that.

I'm glad to see you like to overload your trucks because you think its cool and you want to prove to everyone on plow site that your cool. Your an idiot for trying that even.

I have a GM 3/4 ton I could try that but why would I? I have nothing to prove to anyone and could care less what you or anyone else thinks of me on here. I have nothing to prove to anyone on here or anywhere.

You are just young and dumb once you get older you will wise up and not try those stupid things that you do or maybe when someone finally gets hurt it might sink in.

I'm not saying I have never overloaded any one of my trucks. I would be lieing if I did say that. But I do have air helper bags on both my trucks at the rear axles that do help when I add a lil more then I should. To which I try not to do. Thats why I bought a bigger truck. I have never attempted to put 2 tonne on my trucks and then drive down the road.

Want me to tell you that you are cool and that I admire you? What is the point behind loading a 3/4ton with 2 ton of salt or anything? Why take the chance of hurting yourself or someone else?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

WOW. and the fun and games and light teasing go out the window... At the GTG I will be bookie-ing the match. I will crunch some numbers and work out the odds I will be offering


----------



## snowplowchick

Whoa. Go to your happy place. I think/hope he was joking? 

Lol heh heh?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

not too sure, severely lacking in LOLs and the like. That's internet fury at its purest I suspect.


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1257475 said:


> WOW. and the fun and games and light teasing go out the window... At the GTG I will be bookie-ing the match. I will crunch some numbers and work out the odds I will be offering


If you ever meet Chad ud see he couldnt work himself out of a wet paper bag. Grant if you want I have some leaf bags still from last year we could try that and see if he can do it. :laughing:

All teasing and fun and games its just dangerous no matter how u look at it to load that much on a 3/4 ton even a 3500 srw. Especially with 22" rims low profile tires and stock rotors.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Agreeing on the dangerous note. That's simple physics. No judgement from me on how people work though. I'll tease about posessions in jest, 

I sense some history there though. What's the matter? Did one of you catch the other trying to mow their grass?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

See what I did there?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Cuz you guys both cut grass, so it works on two levels?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Awesome. !


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1257492 said:


> Agreeing on the dangerous note. That's simple physics. No judgement from me on how people work though. I'll tease about posessions in jest,
> 
> I sense some history there though. What's the matter? Did one of you catch the other trying to mow their grass?


I never mow another mans lawn. I think he smokes more grass then he mows with some of his idea and theorys he posts about. I do not cut allot of lawns.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Case in point...about the "submit" button.


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1257506 said:


> Case in point...about the "submit" button.


:salute:


----------



## snowplowchick

I submit less than half the posts I write.


----------



## Grassman09

snowplowchick;1257516 said:


> I submit less than half the posts I write.


That's probably a good thing right?


----------



## JD Dave

Wow!!! just Wow!!! LOL


----------



## snowplowchick

Grassman09;1257520 said:


> That's probably a good thing right?


Could you imagine the ridiculousness?


----------



## grandview

snowplowchick;1257524 said:


> Could you imagine the ridiculousness?


We don't know. bring it on!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

ah man, not another Go cart match!!! I thought those were long done.


----------



## Grassman09

snowplowchick;1257524 said:


> Could you imagine the ridiculousness?


Come on whats a lil more ridiculousness. Would add to the overall ambiance of the place.



Pristine PM ltd;1257530 said:


> ah man, not another Go cart match!!! I thought those were long done.


I think who can add the most salt on there chevy and not break it would be better. Chad 1st lets see 4ton.


----------



## snowplowchick

I just can't do it tonight. I tried. You guys are a good substitute, in the meantime.


----------



## grandview

snowplowchick;1257538 said:


> I just can't do it tonight. I tried. You guys are a good substitute, in the meantime.


No wonder your husband is mad at us!


----------



## snowplowchick

grandview;1257539 said:


> No wonder your husband is mad at us!


Lol I'm too smart to make that mistake-again


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1257534 said:


> I think who can add the most salt on there chevy and not break it would be better. Chad 1st lets see 4ton.


 My dad scaled 5 tonne on a 1 ton. I'll tell him you think he's stupid. He was 67 at the time so he must be a slow learner.


----------



## snowplowchick

JD Dave;1257555 said:


> My dad scaled 5 tonne on a 1 ton. I'll tell him you think he's stupid. He was 67 at the time so he must be a slow learner.


How is that even possible?


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1257555 said:


> My dad scaled 5 tonne on a 1 ton. I'll tell him you think he's stupid. He was 67 at the time so he must be a slow learner.


My dad is only a few years behind and if they drive the same, I'm sure he didn't spill a single gram LOL


----------



## grandview

He started out with 10 ton.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahaha, now that's funny!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Was he driving uphill both ways on that route JD? With no shoes on?


----------



## JD Dave

snowplowchick;1257557 said:


> How is that even possible?


We have a 4 yard spreader on a 3500 cab and chassis. He didn't want that much as we always load our own salt but during the salt shortage he went to a local place and told the guy to fill it. He didn't mean quite that much. LOL Even better he drove it to meet us all for breakfast and show us the ticket. I just shook my head. Not saying it's alright to overload, the truck stays basically with in 1 km of the salt shed excapt for this time. He generally only puts 3-4 ton in it.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1257570 said:


> Was he driving uphill both ways on that route JD? With no shoes on?


The funny part is the truck with 4 ton on it doesn't even look muxh different from empty. The truck has spread well over 5000 ton and it's still has lots of life left in it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

And it's for sale if the price is right! Where's my commission!?


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1257589 said:


> And it's for sale if the price is right! Where's my commission!?


I'll take you go carting.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Anyone see how f'd up Charlie Sheen has become?
Wow...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I hope to one day wind up like that


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, to tall for those little things.

I heard him on Howard Stern today, he thinks he is fine!


----------



## orenlasko

"FINE". My other favorite "F" word... I always know if I hear the wife say "fine" that it usually means I'm f'd.


----------



## forbidden

Man there are days that I wish a Commmercial Vehicle Inspector would read these threads. Maybe they already are.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

forbidden;1257632 said:


> Man there are days that I wish a Commmercial Vehicle Inspector would read these threads. Maybe they already are.....


I don't think they have too, they're busy enough.


----------



## ff1221

Sorry to bust up the fun with weather, but is anybody else getting the wind, we're getting 50k winds gusting to 63k, mind you it's not snowing so that's ok. Guess that's why they keep sticking my neighbourhod with million dollar pinwheels


----------



## ff1221

TWN has downgraded us for Saturday, last night was 20-30cm, now we are close to 1cm, I think I'm in the wrong business, even I can guess and make up BS, I think the weather forecasts are even more frustrating than the weather.


----------



## schrader

Ya we are getting the wind and the snow is coming off the bay like a ***** right now, hope it doesn't last long.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Keeps us on our toes....we have the wind with a little flurrie making it look nastier than it is.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1257657 said:


> I don't think they have too, they're busy enough.


They have been living up here lately. When I was plowing Sunday they had a Ford Dually with a smaller plow pulled over in a gas station, it was a clean looking truck. yesterday they had a newer triaxle dump pulled over in a left hand turn lane at the lights. What a mess it made of the traffic.


----------



## GMC Driver

Guess I won't be having Corn Flakes this morning.

JD Dave - better get working on the cage.



ff1221;1257686 said:


> Guess that's why they keep sticking my neighbourhod with million dollar pinwheels


Here we have a local family who has everything in place to put them up. Except our new town council wants to flex their new found authority and stop them not only in our township, but province wide!

Those in glass houses shouldn't throw stones...

http://www.wellandtribune.ca/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=2993662
http://www.niagarathisweek.com/news/article/953237--turbine-moratorium-on-hold


----------



## snowplowchick

cet;1257701 said:


> They have been living up here lately. When I was plowing Sunday they had a Ford Dually with a smaller plow pulled over in a gas station, it was a clean looking truck. yesterday they had a newer triaxle dump pulled over in a left hand turn lane at the lights. What a mess it made of the traffic.


I have seen the MTO on fair-weather days recently. They wouldn't want to get wet laying in the snow. The man I saw was using his printer in his open trunk.

I also see the Ministry of Finance every week, looking for trucks to pull over to dip tanks.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Mr.Markus;1257692 said:


> Keeps us on our toes....we have the wind with a little flurrie making it look nastier than it is.


Same here in Vaughan!....


----------



## wildwilly

I never even knew what the M.O.R. did until the lad pulled a u-turn when passing me by and "dipped my tanks" last month...painless and nothing to worry about...just didn't tell him about the tractor trailer full of untaxed smoked I "jacked" from the reserve lol lol lol


----------



## Triple L

Im loving the newer forcasts for the weekend all the time.... Think i might be hittin up the heavy equipment show tomarrow


----------



## CGM Inc.

ff1221;1257689 said:


> TWN has downgraded us for Saturday, last night was 20-30cm, now we are close to 1cm, I think I'm in the wrong business, even I can guess and make up BS, I think the weather forecasts are even more frustrating than the weather.


We will see when we get there! Mississauga also has been downgraded!
We likely get hammered


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1257613 said:


> haha, to tall for those little things.
> 
> I heard him on Howard Stern today, he thinks he is fine!


How long does the free XM last?


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1257766 said:


> How long does the free XM last?


When I bought my truck it was 90 days. If you let it expire or just before it does you can get a deal. I suggest the life time. Normal price is $499 but you can get it 1/2 price some times. It also allows you to transfer it to another vehicle once. That's how it was last year.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Lasts 6 months, but it went down the other week because I guess it sat at the dealer for a bit before we took possession, so I argued with them and got another 3 months from then.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Snowing and blowing around like a mofo up here!!!


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1257787 said:


> When I bought my truck it was 90 days. If you let it expire or just before it does you can get a deal. I suggest the life time. Normal price is $499 but you can get it 1/2 price some times. It also allows you to transfer it to another vehicle once. That's how it was last year.


That's good to know. I'd go for the lifetime for 3-400. I don't like having monthlies. My truck is over 3 months old and I guess I'll wait untill it stops working.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1257807 said:


> Snowing and blowing around like a mofo up here!!!


I assume you're at home. It's prett gusty down here and on/off flurries and sun.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

In Innisfil Tom. I just drove across Innisfil Beach Road (from 27-where I live) to 400 (office) and 27 was closed, all 400 onramps were closed and visibility was zero the whole way here.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1257813 said:


> That's good to know. I'd go for the lifetime for 3-400. I don't like having monthlies. My truck is over 3 months old and I guess I'll wait untill it stops working.


When I bought my truck you could get anywhere from 90 days to 1 year free. If you took the 90 days they gave you an extra $500 off. It's $199 for a year so I'm not sure how they expect that to work. Maybe most people don't ask. You might have as long as 1 year.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1257835 said:


> In Innisfil Tom. I just drove across Innisfil Beach Road (from 27-where I live) to 400 (office) and 27 was closed, all 400 onramps were closed and visibility was zero the whole way here.


Wow. Glad the snow isn't below king rd. Blazing sun but fierce wind in RH.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Equip Show*



Triple L;1257748 said:


> Im loving the newer forcasts for the weekend all the time.... Think i might be hittin up the heavy equipment show tomarrow


Hey Chad, where is the show, can you post details please ?

Thought you had the only Ebling in KW until I saw a white chev truck last 
week on the expressway in Kitchener with an Ebling....

Many thanks Al


----------



## musclecarboy

StratfordPusher;1257845 said:


> Hey Chad, where is the show, can you post details please ?
> 
> Thought you had the only Ebling in KW until I saw a white chev truck last
> week on the expressway in Kitchener with an Ebling....
> 
> Many thanks Al


A new body style? That's his too lol


----------



## musclecarboy

The forecast looks nice this weekend. Hopefully whatever falls Friday is rain... Even if snow falls in the morning then it turns to rain once the sun comes up, it looks like + temps until Sunday night so it should all clear up without much chemical help..... Unless, of course, you get paid extra to spread salt then go nuts while you can!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

thursday... but dont all fight over who is going to write my lunch off as a business expense. 

my cell is 905-377-5bucks5bucks5bucks5bucks if anyone is going


----------



## CGM Inc.

#1 reason to loose a contract is a change in management company if you ask me.
Just lost a place we are doing for 24 years a month after a new management co moved in.....time to move on!


----------



## Mr.Markus

StratfordPusher;1257845 said:


> Hey Chad, where is the show, can you post details please ?
> 
> Thought you had the only Ebling in KW until I saw a white chev truck last
> week on the expressway in Kitchener with an Ebling....
> 
> Many thanks Al


Here's the link again....http://www.masterpromotions.ca/Previous-Events/national-heavy-equipment-show/ It's at the international Centre.

I'm still up in the air, if I go, it'll be tomorrow, the wife made plans for Friday so it's definitely gonna snow.


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1257845 said:


> Hey Chad, where is the show, can you post details please ?
> 
> Thought you had the only Ebling in KW until I saw a white chev truck last
> week on the expressway in Kitchener with an Ebling....
> 
> Many thanks Al


Haha ya its what tom said, that ones myn to LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1257933 said:


> #1 reason to loose a contract is a change in management company if you ask me.
> Just lost a place we are doing for 24 years a month after a new management co moved in.....time to move on!


I agree every new management knows someone who cuts grass and plows snow and it always seems that's where the cuts can be made. KW is trimming their budget to save the taxpayer..first on their list...Grass cutting. Probably their cheapest cost.


----------



## grandview

What pisses you off is the new manager comes in hires some other company to do the work and they then transfer him somewhere else and your out in the cold. Had that happen a few years back on a bank I was plowing.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

We ended up with 15 to 20 cm s of snow on the 28th, It was nice that it ended at 11a.m.. some places we plowed twice in 7 hours plus the wrapup work in the evening. Great day today for invoicing. Lots of reading here to catch up on.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It works both ways, we have grown well because managers take us with them, but we have also lost for the same reason that you said. That is why a relationship with the board is so vital. Same thing can happen there though, new board, everyone gets fired.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Cedar Grounds;1257933 said:


> #1 reason to loose a contract is a change in management company if you ask me.
> Just lost a place we are doing for 24 years a month after a new management co moved in.....time to move on!


holy crap 24 years! thats crappy....but thats the name of the game... new boss new workers..the new boss always has his crew that he brings along with him... it's like that in alot of businesses..


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Thanks*



Triple L;1257937 said:


> Haha ya its what tom said, that ones myn to LOL


Thanks guys, may check it out if the snow stays away...

Al


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1257975 said:


> It works both ways, we have grown well because managers take us with them, but we have also lost for the same reason that you said. That is why a relationship with the board is so vital. Same thing can happen there though, new board, everyone gets fired.


Sure thing! I have a couple Management Co's that give me first dips on any new places they get. Couple $$$ in savings and we usually get it but at least I ask if there is a problem with the curent scraper or why they ask for a quote.

New board, new mgmt co new everything!

What is a PITA it is a commercial-retirement-medical place that is 4 clients for us, all shared driveways and stuff. How on earth do you split that up! We now only plow exit roads and no entrances anymore....



E Maintenance;1257987 said:


> holy crap 24 years! thats crappy....but thats the name of the game... new boss new workers..the new boss always has his crew that he brings along with him... it's like that in alot of businesses..


We have some with 30 years...


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1258040 said:


> Sure thing! I have a couple Management Co's that give me first dips on any new places they get. Couple $$$ in savings and we usually get it but at least I ask if there is a problem with the curent scraper or why they ask for a quote.
> 
> New board, new mgmt co new everything!
> 
> What is a PITA it is a commercial-retirement-medical place that is 4 clients for us, all shared driveways and stuff. How on earth do you split that up! We now only plow exit roads and no entrances anymore....
> 
> We have some with 30 years...


Its also hard because people think pricing is linear. You can't necessarily do 1/2 the work for 1/2 the price... its usually going to be more than 1/2 because of travel time and overhead blah blah, but most people don't get it


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1258049 said:


> Its also hard because people think pricing is linear. You can't necessarily do 1/2 the work for 1/2 the price... its usually going to be more than 1/2 because of travel time and overhead blah blah, but most people don't get it


Hard to charge travel time, you have to assume you compete with "locals" that are just a couple km's away. There are only 2 options for that! Do it like JD or have enough sites in one area to split travel time out over multiple places........JD's way is better if u ask me 
Keep everything close together is where you make the $$$


----------



## CGM Inc.

I'm getting into spring mode slowly!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

it never is fun having a shared facility. Always causes problems. Your salt killed my plants, you didn't salt enough! We have some that we do the exit, they do the entrance, so people can leave fine, but coming in, we get calls because the people that live there don't understand the division.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1258068 said:


> it never is fun having a shared facility. Always causes problems. Your salt killed my plants, you didn't salt enough! We have some that we do the exit, they do the entrance, so people can leave fine, but coming in, we get calls because the people that live there don't understand the division.


Holy f%$^! I would just drive "in" the exit and remove all doubt. Bothers me when they hinder service to save a buck and it's you getting the calls. I can hear your voice going up from here.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1258068 said:


> it never is fun having a shared facility. Always causes problems. Your salt killed my plants, you didn't salt enough! We have some that we do the exit, they do the entrance, so people can leave fine, but coming in, we get calls because the people that live there don't understand the division.


Especially if the other Guy waits for you to plow his roads!
We have a Industrial with a shared road maybe 35' wide.....our side is plowed and salted the neighbors is untouched! That pisses me off! Obviously they drive in and out through our side!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Or you plow, then they plow and leave a windrow, and you get the call to come back....


----------



## goel

Love shared, we have 1 where the others plow the driveway and the school, we plow the church and daycare - but our entrances are off the driveway and in from the road. On weekends when church is busy, the driveway is not plowed, but hundreds of cars show up.... so we usually do some extra.


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1258098 said:


> Especially if the other Guy waits for you to plow his roads!
> We have a Industrial with a shared road maybe 35' wide.....our side is plowed and salted the neighbors is untouched! That pisses me off! Obviously they drive in and out through our side!


Is that Kennedy road? If it is we may be able to fix that. I think i busted my pencil sharpener last fall. Guess I better go out and get a new one soon.


----------



## goel

Anyone have any old car/truck batteries kicking around? If you do, pm me and I will buy them.

Also, if you need a battery at a good price, I recondition batteries. I did a test run all winter in my diesel (plow and salter, main truck used), no block heater.

I bought 2 recon batteries in september for an amazing price (70 bucks for Both of them) with a 1 year warrenty and am so happy with them I bought the equipment.


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1258138 said:


> Anyone have any old car/truck batteries kicking around? If you do, pm me and I will buy them.
> 
> Also, if you need a battery at a good price, I recondition batteries. I did a test run all winter in my diesel (plow and salter, main truck used), no block heater.
> 
> I bought 2 recon batteries in september for an amazing price (70 bucks for Both of them) with a 1 year warrenty and am so happy with them I bought the equipment.


Now you tell me. Just put two new Interstates in my Ram a month ago. Still have the old ones and I have a few more old ones.


----------



## goel

Still wanted to get thru the cold months and make sure I was happy.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1258135 said:


> Is that Kennedy road? If it is we may be able to fix that. I think i busted my pencil sharpener last fall. Guess I better go out and get a new one soon.


Nope! A place I try to get for the last 2 years and I have been told 2 times I'm to expensive! Last time they double checked that my price is for the whole place to plow (using the tractor). Obviously I was cheap but still didn't get it! They only plow 1/2 the place....Bxxxxr has it and Pxxl had it before. Maybe next year but they don't get salt  not sure if I want it.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1258106 said:


> Or you plow, then they plow and leave a windrow, and you get the call to come back....


:laughing::laughing: that too! or we get it back after next winter


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Man... it's March second... Summer will be here before we know it. As much as I will be annoyed, I can't wait for the "when are you starting the spring clean up's?" calls.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1258169 said:


> Man... it's March second... Summer will be here before we know it. As much as I will be annoyed, I can't wait for the "when are you starting the spring clean up's?" calls.


Resumees start coming in already! 3 more applications of salt and the bin is empty!


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1258164 said:


> Nope! A place I try to get for the last 2 years and I have been told 2 times I'm to expensive! Last time they double checked that my price is for the whole place to plow (using the tractor). Obviously I was cheap but still didn't get it! They only plow 1/2 the place....Bxxxxr has it and Pxxl had it before. Maybe next year but they don't get salt  not sure if I want it.


Prob not seeing the tractor leaves a bit more snow on the ground then a truck plow after plowing.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1258173 said:


> Prob not seeing the tractor leaves a bit more snow on the ground then a truck plow after plowing.


Going in cheap and not salting doesn't make any $$$
You may want to check your blade alignment! The new blade was lilted back to much and left about 1" of snow standing because the edge was off the ground. Check if the shoes are level on the ground! We adjusted ours and it does a great job now.


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1258178 said:


> Going in cheap and not salting doesn't make any $$$
> You may want to check your blade alignment! The new blade was lilted back to much and left about 1" of snow standing because the edge was off the ground. Check if the shoes are level on the ground! We adjusted ours and it does a great job now.


Victoria advised us to raise the shoes and that would help with steering issues we are having how you may want to turn a certain way but Tractor wants to keep going straight not matter which way you turn the steering wheel. Only way to turn is keep lifting blade up a tad but then you leave a layer of snow....:realmad:

My tractor driver used to plow the 1ST Professional (now smart centers) malls in Brampton years back and used loaders with pushers so I'd be surprised its operator error.

Try yours on a long straight push turn the wheel see where you end up.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1258184 said:


> Victoria advised us to raise the shoes and that would help with steering issues we are having how you may want to turn a certain way but Tractor wants to keep going straight not matter which way you turn the steering wheel. Only way to turn is keep lifting blade up a tad but then you leave a layer of snow....:realmad:
> 
> Try yours on a long straight push turn the wheel see where you end up.


I know, to much down pressure! Sensitive on the controls 
You can't run the blade on float!


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1258188 said:


> I know, to much down pressure! Sensitive on the controls
> You can't run the blade on float!


But you don't have Down Pressure in float mode.  Thats just stupid then. Try your truck plow not in float see how well that works.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We will not be using the quebec blades again because of the issues we have had with them in float mode. Float mode doesn't matter when the arms and blade weigh a ton, that's the same as DP. When the season is done I will post pictures. Next year we will be working with the rental company and a welder to make a blade for our use. 90% backdragging, but still needs to push. Each machine will have two blades that will sit on themselves between the sites. a 6 footer for the small stuff, and a 12 footer for the double drives and roadways. Will be interesting.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1258189 said:


> But you don't have Down Pressure in float mode.  Thats just stupid then. Try your truck plow not in float see how well that works.


Truck has a chain lift not hydro down pressure! Big difference!
Even in float you still have quiet a bit of pressure in the system, tractor front is still lifted more vs not being in float.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1258192 said:


> We will not be using the quebec blades again because of the issues we have had with them in float mode. Float mode doesn't matter when the arms and blade weigh a ton, that's the same as DP. When the season is done I will post pictures. Next year we will be working with the rental company and a welder to make a blade for our use. 90% backdragging, but still needs to push. Each machine will have two blades that will sit on themselves between the sites. a 6 footer for the small stuff, and a 12 footer for the double drives and roadways. Will be interesting.


Sounds like a very cost effective solution to have 2 blades for 1 machine 
Get a Horst blade! 8-14 they backdrag like a charm is all I can say!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think you were being sarcastic?? but yes, it will be. The blades will have nothing fancy to them and will together cost less then half what another blade would cost.

Our main problems have been with the hydro's, in and out movement of the MP blades, and the welds. With two blades, one being 6 feet for small driveways that an 8 footer cannot get into, and a 12 footer for the roads, we will be quite happy.


----------



## Moto52

snowplowchick;1257726 said:


> I have seen the MTO on fair-weather days recently. They wouldn't want to get wet laying in the snow. The man I saw was using his printer in his open trunk.
> 
> I also see the Ministry of Finance every week, looking for trucks to pull over to dip tanks.


Where do you see them every week dipping tanks?


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1258198 said:


> Truck has a chain lift not hydro down pressure! Big difference!
> Even in float you still have quiet a bit of pressure in the system, tractor front is still lifted more vs not being in float.


Maybe your Fishers and Artics do no chain on a Blizzard plow. Direct lift.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Picture what we have (box plows with edges on both sides so you can backdrag well, but still contain) but without the in and out movement that costs alot, and wears the blades super quick.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1258225 said:


> I think you were being sarcastic?? but yes, it will be. The blades will have nothing fancy to them and will together cost less then half what another blade would cost.
> 
> Our main problems have been with the hydro's, in and out movement of the MP blades, and the welds. With two blades, one being 6 feet for small driveways that an 8 footer cannot get into, and a 12 footer for the roads, we will be quite happy.


I've seen rentals with Horst plows. Why not just get them with the Horst plow? A 6' plow what are you going to do with that? Sidewalks? I think a 6430 is a lil overkill in Ontario for sidewalks, you must be thinking of Montreal.


----------



## Grassman09

Moto52;1258233 said:


> Where do you see them every week dipping tanks?


Someone said Canborugh area close to Welland.:laughing: Especially on the back roads.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

anyway, I know what our needs are. These are for the 244j's. The 6430 blade is beautiful, no major issues there. Just one weld brake due to their machine not heating the metal enough, and we had a new part within a couple days.


----------



## Moto52

Grassman09;1258242 said:


> Someone said Canborugh area close to Welland.:laughing: Especially on the back roads.


Well i'm not running any right now but I have been known to run it lol...


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1258253 said:


> anyway, I know what our needs are. These are for the 244j's. The 6430 blade is beautiful, no major issues there. Just one weld brake due to their machine not heating the metal enough, and we had a new part within a couple days.


The dealer is pretty good for service. They came out on a Sunday to fix my nuts. 3 were missing and the others were not too far off but noticed those earlier in the week when they came to fix the long hoses that go all the way to the back valves. I am not looking forward to that bill for the hoses.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1258234 said:


> Maybe your Fishers and Artics do no chain on a Blizzard plow. Direct lift.


You refereed to try it on my truck...:waving:
I still agree with Jon the Horst ways close to 1.2 tons I believe more then enough down pressure. Takes out speed bumps just fine :laughing:



Pristine PM ltd;1258237 said:


> Picture what we have (box plows with edges on both sides so you can backdrag well, but still contain) but without the in and out movement that costs alot, and wears the blades super quick.


Horst is still a viable option IMO but I know you have special needs


----------



## Grassman09

Moto52;1258255 said:


> Well i'm not running any right now but I have been known to run it lol...


I wouldn't be sharing that info if I was you. I heard in the US if you run a off road vehicle on the road no matter the distance you have to run on road fuel. Not Dyed or they fine you.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yep, we have taken out two speed bumps so far this year, my operator learned a little lesson.


----------



## Moto52

Grassman09;1258266 said:


> I wouldn't be sharing that info if I was you. I heard in the US if you run a off road vehicle on the road no matter the distance you have to run on road fuel. Not Dyed or they fine you.


Yea I think it's a 5000 dollar fine minimun in ontario.


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1258264 said:


> You refered to try it on my truck...:waving:


Oh yea right.



Cedar Grounds;1258264 said:


> Takes out speed bumps just fine :laughing:


Whoops. :laughing:


----------



## Grassman09

Moto52;1258274 said:


> Yea I think it's a 5000 dollar fine minimun in ontario.


Just fuel up at Pinoeer they give you 3cents back after 100L well the one in Milton and Guelph do apparently. Cash as well. Not thats its allot I got 2.60 back. Party Time.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Grassman09;1258242 said:


> Someone said Canborugh area close to Welland.:laughing: Especially on the back roads.


Canborough is closer to Cayuga than Welland. Its just East of Canfield.


----------



## Grassman09

Bigfoot Brent;1258291 said:


> Canborough is closer to Cayuga than Welland. Its just East of Canfield.


Tell him he's the one that said he is close to Welland. :laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We only fill up at Pioneer, the bonus bucks add up fast, and their is a promo still on.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1258320 said:


> We only fill up at Pioneer, the bonus bucks add up fast, and their is a promo still on.


Thought it was Canadian tire so you can buy shovels in the fall with your cdn tire money.:laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

every cent counts


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1258331 said:


> every cent counts


Especially when one drives a crummy Dodge that when loaded with salt the bumper drags on the ground I was told. I'm gonna buy a real truck a Ford or a Chevy HD. Thumbs Up


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Grassman09;1258340 said:


> Especially when one drives a crummy Dodge that when loaded with salt the bumper drags on the ground I was told. I'm gonna buy a real truck a Ford or a Chevy HD. Thumbs Up


Great post, minus the last four words.....


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1258358 said:


> Great post, minus the last four words.....


Will a King Ranch do the Job?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1258237 said:


> Picture what we have (box plows with edges on both sides so you can backdrag well, but still contain) but without the in and out movement that costs alot, and wears the blades super quick.


This is good feedback. You're the only one I know who has tried this blade. I saw it at a show and loved the design , but thought the extending sides would be a weakness...hard to reinforce and keep heavy enough to be useful. I can see how flipping the blade to push and pull would be useful.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Grassman09;1258378 said:


> Will a King Ranch do the Job?


IMO the second nicest pickup on the market. (next to harley editions) unfortunately no good for what I do. The seats scratch way to easily and look like hell after a few years. If I ever wind up wearing a soft suit though I'm buying one.


----------



## goel

Pioneer bonus bucks promo is on until the end of the month.

It's nice to win 10 times, when you are filling 3 tanks, plus get the diesel cash back for a coffee.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We have got the 10 x's a few times now on a full fill. Best odds are during rush hour.


----------



## goel

I am up to 4 10 times and 1 5 times, couple of 2 times. Each 10 times has always worked out to 18-21 bucks, so getting close to 100 total.

I would like a 100 times, but the max is 100 bucks (fine print) - and yes, I buy too much fuel, just like every one else on the site.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I went in before the promotion with over 300 on my card. All from me filling up. I had never used anything over the last few years. With the promotion I have 100 all the time now. I have all the cards linked now.


----------



## McGaw

It's been my experience that we burn through Pioneer gas much to quickly, not matter the application. I switched over to petro and it does wonders! Seems to last alot longer and tends to be cheaper. Just my 2 cents


----------



## musclecarboy

McGaw;1258435 said:


> It's been my experience that we burn through Pioneer gas much to quickly, not matter the application. I switched over to petro and it does wonders! Seems to last alot longer and tends to be cheaper. Just my 2 cents


I was pretty sure pioneer bought wholesale from Suncor Energy aka owners of petro....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

They do, must be that damn foo foo dust gas!


----------



## goel

Pioneer is usually 3-5 cents cheaper here. 

I know that they also have their hands in the Esso pot also somehow.


----------



## orenlasko

I guess im lucky. I fill up at a Loblaws just down the street and they are always 10 cents cheaper on diesel and 6 cents on gas plus they give 2 cent per litre bonus coupons for grocery shopping. Every time I fill up I get a $2.50 coupon plus I save a bit on diesel. This morning I paid $1.169 per litre.


----------



## forbidden

Co-op out here is similar, filled up this morning. $174.02 for the F350 and the [email protected] $1.049. Got a $4.98 grocery credit and then we get another 8cents a litre back on every litre purchased over the year. Last year that added up to around the $3000.00 mark in dividends and a whole lot of free Alberta AAA steak!


----------



## GMC Driver

My latest attempt at a vid:


----------



## Triple L

Pretty cool! Now those are some long pushes LOL!


----------



## CGM Inc.

That Music hurts my feelings....
other than that its pretty cool!


----------



## snowplowchick

GMC Driver;1258537 said:


> My latest attempt at a vid:


Nice video.

At least you have the right kind of trucks. I have not seen trucks do an airport before.
Do you sweep after you plow the runways?


----------



## Triple L

WOW what a screw up today was! Used my phone this morning and everything was going great! Then i sat down at the computer then all the suddon my phone just lite up and said error... So it $%it the bed and went tits up and I couldnt back it up or anything so I lost EVERYTHING.... :realmad:

Todays tip, back up your phones right now!

For everyone that has BBM... add me again pin:224A4D56


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1258674 said:


> WOW what a screw up today was! Used my phone this morning and everything was going great! Then i sat down at the computer then all the suddon my phone just lite up and said error... So it $%it the bed and went tits up and I couldnt back it up or anything so I lost EVERYTHING.... :realmad:
> 
> Todays tip, back up your phones right now!
> 
> For everyone that has BBM... add me again pin:224A4D56


I plug my phone in and sync it weekly just in case I lose it or drop it in a sewer or some other stupid thing I could see happening LOL


----------



## goel

I am on my 3rd replacement BB - the back up/charging port stops functioning - so manual re-type of everything with each new POS they send me.

Love the BB


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1258678 said:


> I plug my phone in and sync it weekly just in case I lose it or drop it in a sewer or some other stupid thing I could see happening LOL


Thats why they have sync and back-up functions!
Everyone should do that or use pen and paper again :laughing:


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1258743 said:


> Thats why they have sync and back-up functions!
> Everyone should do that or use pen and paper again :laughing:


Luckily most of my contacts are on pen and paper... What happens if your phone and computer ever crapped out???

Just sucks as I lost all my bbm's


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1258758 said:


> Luckily most of my contacts are on pen and paper... What happens if your phone and computer ever crapped out???
> 
> Just sucks as I lost all my bbm's


Thats why you have a back-up drive to back-up your computer.
Unlikely that all 3 things fail at the same time....

Customer contacts are obviously your value in a business better make sure you have a contingency to retain them.


----------



## wildwilly

Gents and Lady;

I just got a call from Shopper's Drug Mart to supply a quote for maintaining the new local store...first for grass but I'm sure they will want a quote for plowing also....I was wondering if anybody looks after their lots and how much trouble is it for payment process or no trouble at all and how your billing schedule is arranged

with thanks


----------



## CGM Inc.

wildwilly;1258780 said:


> Gents and Lady;
> 
> I just got a call from Shopper's Drug Mart to supply a quote for maintaining the new local store...first for grass but I'm sure they will want a quote for plowing also....I was wondering if anybody looks after their lots and how much trouble is it for payment process or no trouble at all and how your billing schedule is arranged
> 
> with thanks


I m currently quoting one as well but I deal with the landlord and not the Tennant.


----------



## wildwilly

yes this call originated from head office...here the store stands alone...they tore down 3 adjoining buildings and took up the WHOLE downtown corner here....this is a big thing here in this little town,,,we must be getting big- we have a new "Timmies"


----------



## orenlasko

Cedar Grounds;1258765 said:


> Thats why you have a back-up drive to back-up your computer.
> Unlikely that all 3 things fail at the same time....
> 
> Customer contacts are obviously your value in a business better make sure you have a contingency to retain them.


Get an iPhone and get a mobile me account. Anything you do on the phone is automatically backed up in the cloud and on your desktop iPad iPod etc if you set it up. 
Last spring my iPhone fell out of my pocket while I was in a bobcat... Found it in a pile of dirt by calling it... The glass was smashed, but I docked it in my truck and voice dialed ok...
Took out my sim card put it in my backup, turned on my mobile me account and within 5 minutes I was rocking a copy of my smashed phone. Just that simple...


----------



## grandview

wildwilly;1258792 said:


> yes this call originated from head office...here the store stands alone...they tore down 3 adjoining buildings and took up the WHOLE downtown corner here....this is a big thing here in this little town,,,we must be getting big- we have a new "Timmies"


Hurry up and buy a coffee ,maybe they will toss in a roll up the rim cup with a car on it to promote the new store!


----------



## wildwilly

roll up the rim is about as fixed as our lottery system here...I believe.Really... has ANYONE ever heard of someone winning a car? or a bike? just free coffee or doughnut!!!!


----------



## grandview

wildwilly;1258814 said:


> roll up the rim is about as fixed as our lottery system here...I believe.Really... has ANYONE ever heard of someone winning a car? or a bike? just free coffee or doughnut!!!!


Every year the 2 cars in my zone are won close by,for what I spend there it would be cheaper to buy the car.If you go to the Timmies website it shows the locations of the winners.


----------



## McGaw

I remember my mom telling me that a fellow at the hospital one a car. Apparently he was down on his luck, had just sold his car to make the last payment on his house. Hardest worker you've ever seen. I guess he bought himself a coffee and ended up winning a car. At that time I beleive it was only a one year lease though.


----------



## grandview

McGaw;1258853 said:


> I remember my mom telling me that a fellow at the hospital one a car. Apparently he was down on his luck, had just sold his car to make the last payment on his house. Hardest worker you've ever seen. I guess he bought himself a coffee and ended up winning a car. At that time I beleive it was only a one year lease though.


But he failed the math test and didn't win the car.


----------



## Alpha Property

its still a one year lease, This year there giving out a bunch of them


----------



## Grassman09

orenlasko;1258800 said:


> Get an iPhone and get a mobile me account. Anything you do on the phone is automatically backed up in the cloud and on your desktop iPad iPod etc if you set it up.
> Last spring my iPhone fell out of my pocket while I was in a bobcat... Found it in a pile of dirt by calling it... The glass was smashed, but I docked it in my truck and voice dialed ok...
> Took out my sim card put it in my backup, turned on my mobile me account and within 5 minutes I was rocking a copy of my smashed phone. Just that simple...


You can also save your contacts to your sim card on a blackberry. The blackberry is more of a business tool then a toy like the iphone. Can you open spread sheets word docs etc on a iphone? Also the BB's have push email and iphone have poll email. This may have changed with the newer iphones.

You also have secure messaging between blackberry's you can send pictures voice notes files video (takes ages for vid) from bb to bb.

They have some neat phones comeing out possibly later this year like a Torch 2 a newer version of the bold and I think a new curve. Only for PCS users not Mike users.


----------



## CGM Inc.

orenlasko;1258800 said:


> Get an iPhone and get a mobile me account. Anything you do on the phone is automatically backed up in the cloud and on your desktop iPad iPod etc if you set it up.
> Last spring my iPhone fell out of my pocket while I was in a bobcat... Found it in a pile of dirt by calling it... The glass was smashed, but I docked it in my truck and voice dialed ok...
> Took out my sim card put it in my backup, turned on my mobile me account and within 5 minutes I was rocking a copy of my smashed phone. Just that simple...


Can't have MIKE on a IPhone....and I'm not a touchscreen fan at all!


----------



## musclecarboy

Interesting forecast coming up.... Get ready with the salt!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

http://www.zets.ca

Tomorrow for lunch? Just down the street from the international centre. 1pm?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Is the show decent? I am going to check it out tomorrow.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1258875 said:


> Interesting forecast coming up.... Get ready with the salt!


Saturday night looks like more then salt. Hopefully not.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1258969 said:


> Saturday night looks like more then salt. Hopefully not.


I was more concerned about mid day freezing rain tomorrow. You are right, another busy weekend it looks like. I think the 5am EC forecast will give us a better indication.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hopefully not is right, A very close friend from college is getting married and its her stag and doe this sat night..... in strathroy! Obligated to go but can't if its gonna snow. 

Jon, we're leaving first thing in the am if you want to come to the yard and roll with. I'll get lunch. more than likely somewhere that is good though. 

Chad, did you make it today? If not, come join us. I want to tease you about your truck in person instead of just on here.


----------



## orenlasko

Grassman09;1258860 said:


> You can also save your contacts to your sim card on a blackberry. The blackberry is more of a business tool then a toy like the iphone. Can you open spread sheets word docs etc on a iphone? Also the BB's have push email and iphone have poll email. This may have changed with the newer iphones.
> 
> You also have secure messaging between blackberry's you can send pictures voice notes files video (takes ages for vid) from bb to bb.
> 
> They have some neat phones comeing out possibly later this year like a Torch 2 a newer version of the bold and I think a new curve. Only for PCS users not Mike users.


You obviously haven't used an iPhone. It's not a toy at all. It does everything my laptop does. I have push email, and a far more intuitive and faster interface than any blackberry running the same unchained operating system for the last 5 years or so. I can say this as I have had many blackberries and many iPhones. So before you go calling something a toy I suggest you do your research... And no I don't work for apple


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1258980 said:


> I was more concerned about mid day freezing rain tomorrow. You are right, another busy weekend it looks like. I think the 5am EC forecast will give us a better indication.


I can't see anyone salting tomorrow am, looks like rain starts after rush hour traffic and gets warm quick! Only time will tell...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

look at zets website, it isn't bad!


----------



## Grassman09

orenlasko;1258999 said:


> You obviously haven't used an iPhone. It's not a toy at all. It does everything my laptop does. I have push email, and a far more intuitive and faster interface than any blackberry running the same unchained operating system for the last 5 years or so. I can say this as I have had many blackberries and many iPhones. So before you go calling something a toy I suggest you do your research... And no I don't work for apple


Hmmm ok well then maybe you drive a light duty pickup and load it with 2 tons of salt. Or u just drive a Ford. 

No I have not used a iphone and doubt I will. I'd rather see the net on a much larger screen and not pay throe the nose for data.Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1258758 said:


> What happens if your computer ever crapped out???


 I'd call my friend.

Sync/Imaging is key. Backups are great but sometimes one touch backups are a pain to restore if you dont use the same machine. That can really suck when you try and reload an image you have onto a new computer... it sees different hardware or software versions and your toast. The best is plain old copy and paste your folders to either a dvd, usb drive or external harddrive. If its a surge or powersplike and its plugged in it can get smoked also. Ive always used yahoo email as my address because all my messeges are with them.. not on my computer.

I just got an iphone and love it. I use logmein.com and can access my computer if I need to and can even do all my remote comptuer work from the phone or atleast start it. Even log into the security cameras now.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Went to the show today. I have never been and I enjoyed it. 
Hit up Tuckers Market Place... id suggest you guys go there. $10 lunch

I found it strange there was no Deere display unless I missed it. I was kinda shocked.

Im really liking the small Yanmar loader. I had the best parking spot and should have tried to sell it for $5 before I left. I was about 6 spots from the door. 

Picked up some kijiji deals on the way home... 
picked up a set of towing mirrors for the 03 dodge for $150 new in the bubble pack. good contact with lots of taillights, bumpers, tailgates ect. basically a snowplowers scrap yard


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grassman09;1259028 said:


> Hmmm ok well then maybe you drive a light duty pickup and load it with 2 tons of salt. Or u just drive a Ford.
> 
> No I have not used a iphone and doubt I will. I'd rather see the net on a much larger screen and not pay throe the nose for data.Thumbs Up


$86 a month tax in 10 fav numbers, 400mins anytime, free incomming calls, voicemail, caller id, 1gb of data, free evenings and weekend and early start.

if I add any other phone to my bill it becomes a fav number and they both call eachother free. this is key.

I dont think that is payin out the nose at all. I took the deal it was better then the blackberry deal I was offered.

I use to have mike but one thing I found is if we were too close it wouldnt work... guy in a dump truck and one in the loader... beep failed... beeep failed.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Grassman09;1259028 said:


> Or u just drive a Ford.
> 
> You coming do the show tomorrow morning?
> 
> Don't worry, I'm not asking because I have a 10 ft chain with a J hook that I plan on using to drag your dodge for a few laps around the parking lot for amusement. I swear.
> 
> Just want you to join us at the crappy restaurant for lunch so I can put a face to the name.


----------



## orenlasko

Grassman09;1259028 said:


> Hmmm ok well then maybe you drive a light duty pickup and load it with 2 tons of salt. Or u just drive a Ford.
> 
> No I have not used a iphone and doubt I will. I'd rather see the net on a much larger screen and not pay throe the nose for data.Thumbs Up


2 tons of salt was still 1500 lbs under the weight limit... And regarding the data plan do your research. 6gb for $30/month and I have never used more than 2gb... But to each his or her own.


----------



## orenlasko

MIDTOWNPC;1259053 said:


> $86 a month tax in 10 fav numbers, 400mins anytime, free incomming calls, voicemail, caller id, 1gb of data, free evenings and weekend and early start.
> 
> if I add any other phone to my bill it becomes a fav number and they both call eachother free. this is key.
> 
> I dont think that is payin out the nose at all. I took the deal it was better then the blackberry deal I was offered.
> 
> I use to have mike but one thing I found is if we were too close it wouldnt work... guy in a dump truck and one in the loader... beep failed... beeep failed.


$110 month taxes in. Includes voicemail, unlimited in/out text and mms caller id other usual crap and 6 gb data. This also includes unlimited in/out calling as I have original city fido plan.


----------



## GMC Driver

Cedar Grounds;1258589 said:


> That Music hurts my feelings....
> other than that its pretty cool!


I know - country is not for everyone, but it's the only thing that don't give me a headache anymore. It's either 106.5 or 107.1. Sometimes even 96.3.

And 590AM at noon and between 4 and 6pm.



snowplowchick;1258597 said:


> Nice video.
> 
> At least you have the right kind of trucks. I have not seen trucks do an airport before.
> Do you sweep after you plow the runways?


Alot of what flys out of here are single and twin prop small aircraft - mostly rec planes, privately owned. So there are some bugetary restraints, as the operating budget is not huge. What we do is clear upon request - so they will wait until any active weather is over. In this way, it doesn`t mess with our regularly scheduled work, and is a nice bonus, and we can usually get a night`s sleep in before we need to do it.

We base what we require on how much snow has fallen - in the video it wasn`t a terrible amount, so the 3 trucks can clear it all in about 2-2.5 hours. On heavier snowfalls we will bring in more trucks, and especially heavy snowfalls we will use the 5500 to clear along the perimeter, and then the other trucks will feed the snow from the centre to the edge. We`ve only had to do it this way a couple times, but it works rather well. Because there is no time constrints to getting it done, it makes sense to use what we already have.

The amazing thing to see is how quickly the asphalt surface becomes clear without any de-icing materials. The asphalt is of a different texture and type than normal parking lot or roadway asphalt, and is extremely black, attracting whatever sunlight it can. It will litterally melt the remaining skiff of snow within hours, and usually by days end it is completely clean. Because the majority of the planes that utilize this airport are not dependant upon braking systems to land, but primarily use flaps, the landing surface does not need to be 100% clean for them to land.

It has been a completely new experience for us - and quite interesting as well.


----------



## Alpha Property

I'm in for zet's with my buddy tomaro, never been but heard good things about it. 

I'm leaving Niagara Falls at 9, should be at the show 10:30


----------



## Alpha Property

who ever's gunna set it up, feel free to txt me when you know whats going on 905 359 1672


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Nice, it will be good to meet you. I'm going to try to be there for 9 so I can register in hopes of everyone else failing backhoe rodeo more miserably than me! lol.


----------



## CGM Inc.

GMC Driver;1259067 said:


> I
> The amazing thing to see is how quickly the asphalt surface becomes clear without any de-icing materials. The asphalt is of a different texture and type than normal parking lot or roadway asphalt, and is extremely black, attracting whatever sunlight it can. It will litterally melt the remaining skiff of snow within hours, and usually by days end it is completely clean.


We have a couple places we don't salt and it amazes me how quickly they turn black with a little sun! Makes me sometimes question why we salt  
If its extremely cold and ice salt makes sense no question but the way the weather is now.....


----------



## snowplowchick

Cedar Grounds;1259121 said:


> We have a couple places we don't salt and it amazes me how quickly they turn black with a little sun! Makes me sometimes question why we salt
> If its extremely cold and ice salt makes sense no question but the way the weather is now.....


I think that these "easy days" even out the rest of the season when you have to drop a ton of salt to get it bare.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1259047 said:


> Picked up some kijiji deals on the way home...
> picked up a set of towing mirrors for the 03 dodge for $150 new in the bubble pack. good contact with lots of taillights, bumpers, tailgates ect. basically a snowplowers scrap yard


I need a pass side mirror for my truck think they would have it?. The outside plastic was smashed when I bought it and they wanted to soak me for $700 to fix it or maybe they wanted that for the muffler.. Let me know if u could 07 2500hd.



MIDTOWNPC;1259053 said:


> $86 a month tax in 10 fav numbers, 400mins anytime, free incomming calls, voicemail, caller id, 1gb of data, free evenings and weekend and early start.
> 
> if I add any other phone to my bill it becomes a fav number and they both call eachother free. this is key.
> 
> I dont think that is payin out the nose at all. I took the deal it was better then the blackberry deal I was offered.
> 
> I use to have mike but one thing I found is if we were too close it wouldnt work... guy in a dump truck and one in the loader... beep failed... beeep failed.


I have 900 mins 6gig data 200 nortamerica long distance free eve and weekends after 6pm voicemail 25 caller id 250 outgoing texts unlimited incomeing $80/mth and got a bold 9780 for $0.00.

I had the same issues with the Mike phone the times I needed it the most it never worked. I still have 1 mike line.



R.G.PEEL;1259054 said:


> Grassman09;1259028 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or u just drive a Ford.
> 
> You coming do the show tomorrow morning?
> 
> Don't worry, I'm not asking because I have a 10 ft chain with a J hook that I plan on using to drag your dodge for a few laps around the parking lot for amusement. I swear.
> 
> Just want you to join us at the crappy restaurant for lunch so I can put a face to the name.
> 
> 
> 
> I have plenty of grade 70 chains on board so no problems there. I just have to find my left over leaf bags in my enclosed trailer. :laughing:
> 
> What time?
Click to expand...


----------



## Grassman09

snowplowchick;1259134 said:


> I think that these "easy days" even out the rest of the season when you have to drop a ton of salt to get it bare.


 I hated those early days of winter where the sun wouldn't shine on the lot and even if it did It wouldn't do a darn thing. The dog days are over eh?


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1259120 said:


> Nice, it will be good to meet you. I'm going to try to be there for 9 so I can register in hopes of everyone else failing backhoe rodeo more miserably than me! lol.


I'll load a fresh card in the vid cam.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

nine til lunch


----------



## JRT

wildwilly;1258814 said:


> roll up the rim is about as fixed as our lottery system here...I believe.Really... has ANYONE ever heard of someone winning a car? or a bike? just free coffee or doughnut!!!!


My brother in law won a bbq last year. My wifes co-worker won a bike last week!
and i already won about 7 coffies and a doughnut


----------



## Grassman09

JRT;1259153 said:


> My brother in law won a bbq last year. My wifes co-worker won a bike last week!
> and i already won about 7 coffies and a doughnut


You must be good at Math.


----------



## JRT

Grassman09;1259154 said:


> You must be good at Math.


actually i ampayup


----------



## Alpha Property

i'm gunna have to go to brampton to get my timmies from now on


----------



## Mr.Markus

I went to the show today and thought it was good. Much better than the farm show... I was told that some of the big players JD,CAT etc pulled out this year cause they were attending Vegas and thought that was enough. Backhoe Rodeo is fun to watch, just an FYI Grant... you'll have to operate 4 different brands with different tasks that look easy enough. One guy smashed a cooler today, seems to get a rise out of the crowd so I say ...DO thatThumbs Up You'll easily burn up the morn or afternoon at this show.


----------



## goel

MIDTOWNPC;1259047 said:


> Went to the show today. I have never been and I enjoyed it.
> Hit up Tuckers Market Place... id suggest you guys go there. $10 lunch
> 
> I found it strange there was no Deere display unless I missed it. I was kinda shocked.
> 
> Im really liking the small Yanmar loader. I had the best parking spot and should have tried to sell it for $5 before I left. I was about 6 spots from the door.
> 
> Picked up some kijiji deals on the way home...
> picked up a set of towing mirrors for the 03 dodge for $150 new in the bubble pack. good contact with lots of taillights, bumpers, tailgates ect. basically a snowplowers scrap yard


Did you happen to notice if he had any Chev tail lights? Need passenger for 05


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Who's the contact??? We need a few things to bring some life back into a couple of trucks.


----------



## musclecarboy

What style lights Dean? I want big tow mirrors for my 04.


----------



## PlatinumService

Mr.Markus;1259173 said:


> . I was told that some of the big players JD,CAT etc pulled out this year cause they were attending Vegas and thought that was enough. .


My dad is going to the vegas show this year... i heard its 4 days just to walk through it all


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I need a extended cab door for an 08 F-350 white. Drivers side. My guy didn't notice a nice metal plow.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ok, so 1pm at Zet's it is? Tuckers will make us feel like the pigs we are! And Zet's is so damn close.

See you guys at 9am.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1259231 said:


> I need a extended cab door for an 08 F-350 white. Drivers side. My guy didn't notice a nice metal plow.


Can you just pop the pins and swap in a new one? If you can't find white I'm sure it's cheap enough to paint a non metallic white.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Not quite that simple, but close. Seatbelt has to be moved as well.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1259245 said:


> Not quite that simple, but close. Seatbelt has to be moved as well.


Really? Gm ext cab seatbelts are in the back pillar for the back seat and within the front seat for the front seat. I tought the seatbelt went off the cab roof for fords.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

nope, 07 stayed with the driver seat, 08 is part of the back door.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Anyway, night guys, 1pm at Zet's is where I will be.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1259028 said:


> Hmmm ok well then maybe you drive a light duty pickup and load it with 2 tons of salt. Or u just drive a Ford.
> 
> No I have not used a iphone and doubt I will. I'd rather see the net on a much larger screen and not pay throe the nose for data.Thumbs Up


So what, all the suddon now you own some big a$$ prehistoric dinosaur of a 5 ton truck and now pickups are useless tits??? I'd rather drive a new pickups slightly overloaded then some big ol' dinosaur LOL... Do you even have your license for that truck??? LOL

Funny how your still talking crap about this to certin people yet you wount reply or say boooo to farmer dave about his pickup and how brutally unsafe he must be abd how his dad must be really really stupid for some reason????HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!

And u know what the funny thing is, 98% of guys that plow snow overload their trucks all the time, even tho some may not know it... So basically your telling everyone on here that they're brutally ******** and a major hazard and they need their head checked!!! Tell someone they're F'd cause his dodge with a plow salter and not even a ton of salt is overweight and you'll be making friends all day!!!! Sure you'll be right about being overweight but for how long now have u been doing the same thing??? Up until u bought a bigger truck.... Shur once u own one maby I'd choose not to overload my pickup as much but u don't have to belittle everyone that does cause you've done it for a long time also...


----------



## JD Dave

Where is Zets? I'll be the guy at the backhoe rodeo shining the laser pointer in Grants eyes.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol, thanks dave. Maybe you could come to my sites and do that this summer and I can market our company as 'laser guided equipment'


----------



## CGM Inc.

That much about a salt run for this morning....


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1259302 said:


> So what, all the suddon now you own some big a$$ prehistoric dinosaur of a 5 ton truck and now pickups are useless tits??? I'd rather drive a new pickups slightly overloaded then some big ol' dinosaur LOL.


95% around here drive an dinosaur like that as salt truck! They must know something too....


----------



## Alpha Property

I'm leaving for the show soon, we are most likely going to be going to zets also, send me a txt if the details change - 905 359 1672


----------



## mikegooseman

JD Dave;1259326 said:


> Where is Zets? I'll be the guy at the backhoe rodeo shining the laser pointer in Grants eyes.


 Zets is on Airport road near the Orlando buildings and across from the airport on the East side ...try the steak ( t-bone) and eggs Dave , real winner..Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1259326 said:


> Where is Zets? I'll be the guy at the backhoe rodeo shining the laser pointer in Grants eyes.


Thought I saw Grant in an excavator last summer....everybody bring some phone books for his feet


----------



## Omran

1050 pages of Weather disscussion in Canada, you guys must started this 45 years ago, LOL how you guys find so much to write, if I had a penny for each word I will be the richest guy in the US .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Laidlaw auto collision centre 
25th street etobicoke 416-251-7608
Guy to talk to is TIM
Dean with the RED dodge

has 1000s of tail lights. its a crazy shop looks like a junk yard and he is about the only guy that knows where anything is but everything you plowers could want. 

Guy is really funny... I pull in and he starts getting things out for my truck... 
"look at this grill,.... you need lights i got lights, follow me he says."


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Its actually about 10 pages of weather and 1040 pages of guys wearing skirts and screaming like little bi+ches about irrelevant shi+.....quite entertaining.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JohnnyRoyale;1259357 said:


> Its actually about 10 pages of weather and 1040 pages of guys wearing skirts and screaming like little bi+ches about irrelevant shi+.....quite entertaining.


we could probably get on global.


----------



## snowplowchick

JohnnyRoyale;1259357 said:


> Its actually about 10 pages of weather and 1040 pages of guys wearing skirts and screaming like little bi+ches about irrelevant shi+.....quite entertaining.


It is hot and cold on here. Some days you are all boring as can be, talking about dirty machines and stuff. Other days, there is more drama than a high school dance on here.


----------



## JD Dave

snowplowchick;1259371 said:


> It is hot and cold on here. Some days you are all boring as can be, talking about dirty machines and stuff. Other days, there is more drama than a high school dance on here.


Remember some of the people are still in high school so it all makes sence. 

Thanks for the directions to Zets Mike. Don't think I can make itnow as my tentent seems to have a back up septic tank and I want to get that figured out before the flood.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1259351 said:


> Thought I saw Grant in an excavator last summer....everybody bring some phone books for his feet


That kid was to quiet to be Grant. LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

Many places in Brampton have been salted this am 
Not just for freezing rain, heavy like hell!


----------



## PlatinumService

Cedar Grounds;1259463 said:


> Many places in Brampton have been salted this am
> Not just for freezing rain, heavy like hell!


its plus 1 here now and the new EC forcast doesnt include freezing rain for here anymore.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

sounds like a pre-mature pre-anti-icing

radar everywhere today. trying to catch a little bit of the spring fever speeders


----------



## DeVries

Mr.Markus;1259351 said:


> Thought I saw Grant in an excavator last summer....everybody bring some phone books for his feet


Sounds like that excavator could use some grease.


----------



## CGM Inc.

BTW! It's raining....


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1259378 said:


> . Don't think I can make itnow as my tentent seems to have a back up septic tank and I want to get that figured out before the flood.


Don't drown.


----------



## cet

They salted the Go Station in Aurora at 2:30pm. It is an all in contract. Wonder if they have a slip and fall this winter and they are covering their butt.


----------



## 3ipka

Went to the show this morning, wasn't really amazed at the show cases but it was a good way to spend a morning. Backhoe rodeo was funny to watch too..... I


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1259629 said:


> They salted the Go Station in Aurora at 2:30pm. It is an all in contract. Wonder if they have a slip and fall this winter and they are covering their butt.


Doesn't the temperature need to go below zero for water to freeze? 
We are at +2


----------



## goel

MIDTOWNPC;1259356 said:


> Laidlaw auto collision centre
> 25th street etobicoke 416-251-7608
> Guy to talk to is TIM
> Dean with the RED dodge
> 
> has 1000s of tail lights. its a crazy shop looks like a junk yard and he is about the only guy that knows where anything is but everything you plowers could want.
> 
> Guy is really funny... I pull in and he starts getting things out for my truck...
> "look at this grill,.... you need lights i got lights, follow me he says."


Thanks Dean, I will go and have a look see next week.

Steve


----------



## R.G.PEEL

3ipka, didn't know you were there, I would have liked to meet you. I put a lot of names to faces now which was nice. 

Markus, nice find on the vid. 

I liked the show, saw some interesting equipment. I'm really interested in the trimble levelbest system or the bobcat laser guided grader (bobcat one wasn't there but I've demo'd it) both are between 16-19 000 but are dead accurate and ridiculously quick. Trimble offered to come demo on a site for me this summer.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Dean do you think this hook up of yours would have dual wheel flares? I need to give black magic a bit of body love in the summer so I need to find a set.


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;1259636 said:


> Doesn't the temperature need to go below zero for water to freeze?
> We are at +2


I don't know why they salted it. It was raining at the time. I thought they saw a freezing rain warning but I couldn't find anything.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1259666 said:


> I don't know why they salted it. It was raining at the time. I thought they saw a freezing rain warning but I couldn't find anything.


Trying to empty out the salt bin for spring...


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1259646 said:


> Dean do you think this hook up of yours would have dual wheel flares? I need to give black magic a bit of body love in the summer so I need to find a set.


Oh man I hope so! Even aftermarket ones for a GM are $700 and my friend said you can obviously tell they're aftermarket compared to the factory orig.


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1259646 said:


> Dean do you think this hook up of yours would have dual wheel flares? I need to give black magic a bit of body love in the summer so I need to find a set.


Get a right tail light while you're at it...... nice to see you guys, I am gonna say I like the Lone Star better. (Don't make me drive to the city for greasy spoon again, and no waitresses???!! C'mon) Good burger though.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1259666 said:


> I don't know why they salted it. It was raining at the time. I thought they saw a freezing rain warning but I couldn't find anything.


EC had "risk of freezing rain" last night but cleared it at 5 AM. I would rather a 6" of snow than a few mils of freezing rain. It just coats everything and you have to react lightning fast to keep it safe.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1259636 said:


> Doesn't the temperature need to go below zero for water to freeze?
> We are at +2


+ 2 here today and all the gravel roads froze up from the rain. (Ground temp is a funny thing.)


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, at least we know now! It was decent food, just hard to talk between two tables.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1259684 said:


> + 2 here today and all the gravel roads froze up from the rain. (Ground temp is a funny thing.)


Wow! Would have thought everything is above 0! Was quiet warm here throughout the day until the rain started.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Starting to snow here , could get up to 25cm of snow between now and Sunday afternoon. Plus rain and freezing rain during the day on Saturday. Rather have it now at the end of the season (whenever thatll be) then in late Oct or November when some of the crew have no experience on the machines and the lots.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1259302 said:


> So what, all the suddon now you own some big a$$ prehistoric dinosaur of a 5 ton truck and now pickups are useless tits??? I'd rather drive a new pickups slightly overloaded then some big ol' dinosaur LOL... Do you even have your license for that truck??? LOL
> 
> Funny how your still talking crap about this to certin people yet you wount reply or say boooo to farmer dave about his pickup and how brutally unsafe he must be abd how his dad must be really really stupid for some reason????HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!
> 
> And u know what the funny thing is, 98% of guys that plow snow overload their trucks all the time, even tho some may not know it... So basically your telling everyone on here that they're brutally ******** and a major hazard and they need their head checked!!! Tell someone they're F'd cause his dodge with a plow salter and not even a ton of salt is overweight and you'll be making friends all day!!!! Sure you'll be right about being overweight but for how long now have u been doing the same thing??? Up until u bought a bigger truck.... Shur once u own one maby I'd choose not to overload my pickup as much but u don't have to belittle everyone that does cause you've done it for a long time also...


Rusty but trusty. Those big old dinosaurs are meant to haul weight around. I do not over load that truck either. Yes I heard the jds dad overload the truck but he didn't do it on purpose or on a daily bases from the times he has mentioned that story? If he wants to call his old man stupid sure. I'm sure JD thought it was stupid to do that and was shocked that his dad hauled that much. JD has bigger pockets then I do so he can pay the fines MTO imposes. That stuff sticks to your CVOR registration. You will be a target to MTO and I'm sure they will throw the book at you whenever they catch you and see that on your records.

Never said I have never ever once overloaded my truck. I have but I do not routinely do that night after nite and laugh about it. Yes I bought the dump truck so I do not need to overload my pickups and to save time. The truck was cheap low miles didn't take allot of money to safety and actually heats up way faster then my GM or Dodge.

No I have not made any progress on acquiring my license, I have 3 no wait 4 guys that can drive the truck for me in winter.

Whats wrong with old trucks? Guess you have not seen farmer daves old truck that they use in the growing season to haul corn or grain or whatever they grow. Didn't he recently post pics of it all repainted? Did he sell it? If not y? I've seen allot of old trucks used either buy farmers or scrapers. Are they just poor or cheap?

The older trucks are easier to fix also no computer stuff on them its all mechinacal. Mine is at least. parts are cheap and I think it was farmer dave who once said that his GM 3500 costs more money to keep on the road in winter then the sterling.

Looks at the guys next to Cedar all old international trucks or fords or Macks, look at some of the subs for city of Miss Town of Milton all older trucks subs for region of peel older trucks. I'm sure there are a bunch of old dinosaurs crawling around your area too.

Unless its the big construction cos like Miller or paveing co's they run allot of new tandem or single axle trucks. Last time I saw the 401 plowed in Milton there were a few Dinosaurs mixed in with the new trucks.


----------



## ff1221

Pouring rain here, put out the rain guage so we'll see if we get the amounts they are predicting, right now we are under a rainfall warning.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1259733 said:


> Rusty but trusty. Those big old dinosaurs are meant to haul weight around. I do not over load that truck either. Yes I heard the jds dad overload the truck but he didn't do it on purpose or on a daily bases from the times he has mentioned that story? If he wants to call his old man stupid sure. I'm sure JD thought it was stupid to do that and was shocked that his dad hauled that much. JD has bigger pockets then I do so he can pay the fines MTO imposes. That stuff sticks to your CVOR registration. You will be a target to MTO and I'm sure they will throw the book at you whenever they catch you and see that on your records.
> 
> Never said I have never ever once overloaded my truck. I have but I do not routinely do that night after nite and laugh about it. Yes I bought the dump truck so I do not need to overload my pickups and to save time. The truck was cheap low miles didn't take allot of money to safety and actually heats up way faster then my GM or Dodge.
> 
> No I have not made any progress on acquiring my license, I have 3 no wait 4 guys that can drive the truck for me in winter.
> 
> Whats wrong with old trucks? Guess you have not seen farmer daves old truck that they use in the growing season to haul corn or grain or whatever they grow. Didn't he recently post pics of it all repainted? Did he sell it? If not y? I've seen allot of old trucks used either buy farmers or scrapers. Are they just poor or cheap?
> 
> The older trucks are easier to fix also no computer stuff on them its all mechinacal. Mine is at least. parts are cheap and I think it was farmer dave who once said that his GM 3500 costs more money to keep on the road in winter then the sterling.
> 
> Looks at the guys next to Cedar all old international trucks or fords or Macks, look at some of the subs for city of Miss Town of Milton all older trucks subs for region of peel older trucks. I'm sure there are a bunch of old dinosaurs crawling around your area too.
> 
> Unless its the big construction cos like Miller or paveing co's they run allot of new tandem or single axle trucks. Last time I saw the 401 plowed in Milton there were a few Dinosaurs mixed in with the new trucks.


I don't want any part of the war going on here.
Parts for my 5500,6500 and 7500 are by no means cheap. They don't need to be fixed as often but when they break get your wallet ready. I'm happy they perform well when loaded and look good going down the road.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1259762 said:


> I don't want any part of the war going on here.
> Parts for my 5500,6500 and 7500 are by no means cheap. They don't need to be fixed as often but when they break get your wallet ready.* I'm happy they perform well when loaded and look good going down the road.*


That's my reasoning for skipping the 19,500 trucks. I want something that's 26k or even 33k single axle.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahaha, oh man, hopefully the war is done, but most likely a few more battles!


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Nothing wrong with old trucks as long as they pass the safety. I haul trailers in the summer with a old 79 International Transtar 4070 with single axle. Dont have to have a speed limiter on it , as it isnt electronic. Sometimes I get to pass the new stuff heading up HW 11. Its a sweet sound to me when the 290Cummins is roaring through a rock cut somewhere around Marten River, Temagami.


----------



## DeVries

Jacobsmovinsnow;1259773 said:


> Nothing wrong with old trucks as long as they pass the safety. I haul trailers in the summer with a old 79 International Transtar 4070 with single axle. Dont have to have a speed limiter on it , as it isnt electronic. Sometimes I get to pass the new stuff heading up HW 11. Its a sweet sound to me when the 290Cummins is roaring through a rock cut somewhere around Marten River, Temagami.


Next time I'm camping in Marten river I will keep my ears peeled for the screemin demon.:salute:


----------



## DKG

Chad and Dave just cool it. I think everyone is better off with friends than enemies.


----------



## Triple L

DKG;1259846 said:


> Chad and Dave just cool it. I think everyone is better off with friends than enemies.


I agree but its obvious dave had it out for me and was just itching for a fight as its hard to belive such a simple little comment with a wink at the end would fire up such a war in his head....



Triple L;1257362 said:


> Atleast a chevy will carry 2 ton... the bumper woulda got hung up before you could even drive away with a dodge


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

musclecarboy;1259766 said:


> That's my reasoning for skipping the 19,500 trucks. I want something that's 26k or even 33k single axle.


16F/23R is where its at Tom.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1259885 said:


> 16F/23R is where its at Tom.


You want to sell me one of your white ones


----------



## CGM Inc.

5cm for tonight


----------



## Neige

We are looking at 25cm Sunday afternoon going into Monday. I got a feeling its going to be a long month.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Neige;1260113 said:


> We are looking at 25cm Sunday afternoon going into Monday. I got a feeling its going to be a long month.


I had Lamb on the 1st....no idea where I'm gonna get a Lion or even how to cook it.


----------



## jayman3

Neige;1260113 said:


> We are looking at 25cm Sunday afternoon going into Monday. I got a feeling its going to be a long month.


I have that same feeling Paul,snowing pretty good here and the long range looks like crap.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1259856 said:


> I agree but its obvious dave had it out for me and was just itching for a fight as its hard to belive such a simple little comment with a wink at the end would fire up such a war in his head....


"Was sich neckt das liebt sich"....like in Kindergarten :laughing:
Jon can try translation I won't


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1260124 said:


> "Was sich neckt das liebt sich"....like in Kindergarten :laughing:
> Jon can try translation I won't


She's got cooties....but you've got a crush on her. lol "we tease who we love."


----------



## musclecarboy

Mr.Markus;1260115 said:


> I had Lamb on the 1st....no idea where I'm gonna get a Lion or even how to cook it.


Stick with lamb.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

just call the Tim guy, otherwise you might be there for a bit while he looks.
he can even paint whatever you want. Its not big but I bet there were 2000 taillights hanging from wire racks. Its a really packed junk yard/body shop. 

he knew nothing about computers so I tried to tell him to put stuff on kijiji but he said that cuts into his snowmobiling time. 

talk to body shops around you, not many guys are busy right now, its not like there has been alot of smuck ups cause of weather. 

dkg - did you just awake from a deep sleep, or did these guys wake you. havent seen a post in months then its "settle down kids" :laughing: good to see your back


I went out this morning with the backhoe and cleared a few obstructions to help the water run. The trucking yards are just goo. I hate the look of everything at this time of the year... everything except the bank balance, and left over salt.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

2-4 cm of snow from Saturday Afternoon to Sunday Afternoon


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1260142 said:


> 2-4 cm of snow from Saturday Afternoon to Sunday Afternoon


We have the same. I'm thankful it's 40mm rain not 50cm snow!!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

musclecarboy;1260148 said:


> We have the same. I'm thankful it's 40mm rain not 50cm snow!!!


I would be quite excited if we got a good amount of snow. I know alot of guys are out of salt or using a little bit that they have left, on top alot have started other jobs like demolition ect, so they would be caught off guard.
I on the other hand will probably be keeping about 20t of salt for next year


----------



## JD Dave

"Your better off to be thought of as a fool then to open your mouth and remove all doubt"


----------



## cet

I don't know how people think winter is over. It is the first week of March. It's not over until April 15th for me. We will pull the salter on 1 truck the second week of April but you never know.

When we cut grass in Barrie there were a few times we would show up to snow and that would be early May.

Last year wasn't the norm.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1260163 said:


> "Your better off to be thought of as a fool then to open your mouth and remove all doubt"


I like that one.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1260130 said:


> She's got cooties....but you've got a crush on her. lol "we tease who we love."


That's it :laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

has anyone ever replaced their trucks carpet with vinyl/rubber?
Ive got a price for about $250 for the cover up but I dont know how much work it would be.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1260167 said:


> I don't know how people think winter is over. It is the first week of March. It's not over until April 15th for me. We will pull the salter on 1 truck the second week of April but you never know.
> 
> When we cut grass in Barrie there were a few times we would show up to snow and that would be early May.
> 
> Last year wasn't the norm.


I agree, winter end April 15 th. We leave our tractors onsite untill then. We might bring a couple home to start getting equipment ready but we are still 100% ready for whatever snow may come. April storms can be very wet and heavy. Your only as good as your last storm.


MIDTOWNPC;1260176 said:


> has anyone ever replaced their trucks carpet with vinyl/rubber?
> Ive got a price for about $250 for the cover up but I dont know how much work it would be.


You have to pull all of the seats, consoles and door sills, not very complicated but time consuming. I'd plan on half a day.


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1260176 said:


> has anyone ever replaced their trucks carpet with vinyl/rubber?
> Ive got a price for about $250 for the cover up but I dont know how much work it would be.


Talk to jon. I'm pretty sure he gets it done to all the trucks. It might be factory ordered so he might not know about doing it after the fact.

I have heard of guys stripping the interior and hitting it with line-ex.


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1260183 said:


> Talk to jon. I'm pretty sure he gets it done to all the trucks. It might be factory ordered so he might not know about doing it after the fact.
> 
> I have heard of guys stripping the interior and hitting it with line-ex.


I always order mine with rubbers..... cause I make em look too sexy.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1260178 said:


> I agree, winter end April 15 th.


April 14th for us since spring clean-up starts April 15th in theory 

We have vinyl and carpet floors I rather have carpet. Harder to keep nice but the vinyl is just to slippery for my likings.


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1260199 said:


> April 14th for us since spring clean-up starts April 15th in theory
> 
> We have vinyl and carpet floors I rather have carpet. Harder to keep nice but the vinyl is just to slippery for my likings.


That's the idea with line-x i guess


----------



## cet

Carpet with really good winter mats seems to work well for me.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1260205 said:


> Carpet with really good winter mats seems to work well for me.


The white truck has weather-tech which are sweet but salt water still gets under them. I remove the front seats and in the spring and steam clean the entire thing to get all the salt out. Pain in the azz but I hate those crusty salt bits.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1260208 said:


> The white truck has weather-tech which are sweet but salt water still gets under them. I remove the front seats and in the spring and steam clean the entire thing to get all the salt out. Pain in the azz but I hate those crusty salt bits.


I don't know how it's possible to get under, I've never had wet carpets with them before. The truck didn't get those mats untill 2004 and the carpet has never been steam cleaned.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1260210 said:


> I don't know how it's possible to get under, I've never had wet carpets with them before. The truck didn't get those mats untill 2004 and the carpet has never been steam cleaned.


They're by no means soaked.... my 04 carpets get SOAKED. The mats have a couple little holes that are designed to clip into hooks in the carpet of some cars, so a bit of water runs through there. I found some chips and little kid's toys under the back seat LOL. A good steam clean never hurts


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1260218 said:


> They're by no means soaked.... my 04 carpets get SOAKED. The mats have a couple little holes that are designed to clip into hooks in the carpet of some cars, so a bit of water runs through there. I found some chips and little kid's toys under the back seat LOL. A good steam clean never hurts


As long as that's all you found. I forgot about the clip holes and I agree about the steam cleaning.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ya I dont think the steam clean will help the punctured bottle of oil that leaked all over the back. im talking about my 99 and it carrys tools and stuff with it in the back seats where ever it goes.


----------



## rooferdave

owww my head hurts! Where are all the palm trees????


----------



## schrader

Snowing here already, I think we are going to get more than thee 2-4 cm they called for


----------



## CGM Inc.

u keep it up there will you!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1260372 said:


> u keep it up there will you!


I made dinner plans so it's definitely coming this way....


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1260373 said:


> I made dinner plans so it's definitely coming this way....


Unless you have a midnight dinner it won't effect you much


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1260376 said:


> Unless you have a midnight dinner it won't effect you much


...you must've seen me eat!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We get all of our trucks with the rubber lined floors, but you should still put mats on them, they are not slippery, but they wear and one of the 08's has a hole in it. We also have issues with salt and crap going down to the wire harnesses and messing with the electrical that runs down the channel beside the door. You almost should silicon the gap.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Pristine PM ltd;1260386 said:


> We get all of our trucks with the rubber lined floors, but you should still put mats on them, they are not slippery, but they wear and one of the 08's has a hole in it. We also have issues with salt and crap going down to the wire harnesses and messing with the electrical that runs down the channel beside the door. You almost should silicon the gap.


You could also pull up the trim and coat the wiring wth di-electric grease, then reinstall the trim with silicone to fill the gap like Jon said.


----------



## DeVries

+9 here and raining. Just a few piles left now, hope the temps hold out for a while yet, a salting would be ok but with the flu plowing is not something I look forward to now.


----------



## cet

It is raining harder here then it has all day. I went to EC and it says Rainfall Warning Ended.

2cm overnight and snow ending tomorrow morning. I think we have worked 7 of the last 8 weekends.

Come on Spring.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Weekend snow is getting old....I'm ready for a vacation.


----------



## schrader

cet;1260410 said:


> It is raining harder here then it has all day. I went to EC and it says Rainfall Warning Ended.
> 
> 2cm overnight and snow ending tomorrow morning. I think we have worked 7 of the last 8 weekends.
> 
> Come on Spring.


Snowing like an SOB here a good 4cm down already. You are right about the weekend snow seems every weekend it snows which is a real pita when the condo's are packed full of cars.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I know a lot of you do maintenance work in the summer. I have no idea if any of this is priced well or not but thought it might be of some use to some of you. http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...cape-business-closing-down-W0QQAdIdZ264828159


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1260422 said:


> I know a lot of you do maintenance work in the summer. I have no idea if any of this is priced well or not but thought it might be of some use to some of you. http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...cape-business-closing-down-W0QQAdIdZ264828159


wow thats pretty sad if he called that a landscape business 

whats he gonna mow his lawn at home with now? dont you think he's keep the trimmers and wheel barrow to??? and two stoke oil are you kidding, who sells that?


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1260462 said:


> wow thats pretty sad if he called that a landscape business
> 
> whats he gonna mow his lawn at home with now? dont you think he's keep the trimmers and wheel barrow to??? and two stoke oil are you kidding, who sells that?


Yeah that's barely enough for a single house. Oh well hopefully he found a better job and isn't doing hardscapes now.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, I remember back when I started, just pushed the 21 inch down the street. Blowing and edging didn't matter. You just cut as close as you could. I call those the "profitable days"


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1260474 said:


> haha, I remember back when I started, just pushed the 21 inch down the street. Blowing and edging didn't matter. You just cut as close as you could. I call those the "profitable days"


LOL no kidding. I had 2 years of that.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Getting colder out here, I don't feel like working tonight


----------



## Alpha Property

my vote is for ec's forcast over wn's.... 2-4 sounds better than 5-10


----------



## DeVries

Alpha Property;1260531 said:


> my vote is for ec's forcast over wn's.... 2-4 sounds better than 5-10


I totally agree. Why is it that Hamilton has less forcasted than us? Wait and see I guess.


----------



## PlatinumService

switched to snow here... i literally watched it turn to snow from rain. its trying to stick but melting off for now but the radar looks busy right now. lets see how it goes.


----------



## cet

It is snowing here already


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1260589 said:


> It is snowing here already


i was coming from dinner in aurora. i watched it turn from rain to snow at about davis drive when i was going north. the grass was all covered but all the asphalt was staying black.


----------



## CGM Inc.

still raining and just around 1 degree


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Snowing heavy here, looks like we are gonna get more than the 2 to 4 forecasted. At least there was no flash freeze. Out again tomorrow morning.


----------



## cet

Jacobsmovinsnow;1260600 said:


> Snowing heavy here, looks like we are gonna get more than the 2 to 4 forecasted. At least there was no flash freeze. Out again tomorrow morning.


I agree on the freeze. Gives me more time to get to the schools in the morning. I will let it stop before we go.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

DeVries;1260548 said:


> I totally agree. Why is it that Hamilton has less forcasted than us? Wait and see I guess.


Coz i live here thats why, Pissing rain here right now


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1260603 said:


> . I will let it stop before we go.


wesportprsporttymusic wonder how you do that


----------



## grandview

Maybe 7-11 inches starting in the morning


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;1260622 said:


> wesportprsporttymusic wonder how you do that


That is for my schools. They are all closed tomorrow.


----------



## goel

wonder how you do that 


cet;1260632 said:


> That is for my schools. They are all closed tomorrow.


We also get a little leeway, as long as the bus entrance and main parking lots are cleared for for sunday activities we can just putter away at them.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Tonight is why I hate 24hour places. I don't have to worry about much tonight, but those places piss me right off. People shopping at 2am with their kids love slip and falls.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1260635 said:


> Tonight is why I hate 24hour places. I don't have to worry about much tonight, but those places piss me right off. People shopping at 2am with their kids love slip and falls.


And their senses... Specifically balance... Are dulled a little by wobbly pops.


----------



## grandview

Maybe you need to put a clause in your contract that all strippers must take off the high heels before walking and getting in their car to do business.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, and put up signs to enforce it!


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1260652 said:


> haha, and put up signs to enforce it!


snowing there or still raining


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

still rain in Scarborough, probably going to send a truck to 24 stuff soon though.


----------



## PlatinumService

half inch on the ground here coming down pretty good and the wind is picking up.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Was it slippy in between, or a nice transition?


----------



## cet

It was white fast,no time to get icy.


----------



## GMC Driver

Still raining here - and hope it stays that way. We seem to have been doing the Sunday morning scramble quite a bit this year - we've got 8 churches, the biggest has 450 parking spots, smallest has 100. They are great to have every other day of the week!

I'm expecting to have to at least salt - but the NWS has a Winter Storm Advisory in place for WNY, and they call for the same king of accumulations as the WN. I'm not looking forward to plowing after all the rain, better stay on the asphalt.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1260632 said:


> That is for my schools. They are all closed tomorrow.


sounded like you can stop the snow Thumbs Up


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

WN is now saying we have Ice Pellets.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1260694 said:


> WN is now saying we have Ice Pellets.


Yep. They would be correct.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

C-1 forecasted for tonight. Have a solid 5" on the ground as of a few minutes ago. Still comming down very hard at 2" per hour too. Get ready to push in the AM hours. If you haven't got the plows on yet better do so.... Going to bed for a few hrs of ZZZZZ...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Is it just me, or is the radar messed up tonight?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I just got in from dinner, 3 inches on the ground here, snowing and blowing like a good thing. Definitely a full push for tomorrow.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Still pouring rain here in Hamilton


----------



## CGM Inc.

snowing here as well, roads are white but not much at this point.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

man... I am really thinking that this will be a push...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

hard rain here... then crazy wind gusts. no signs of any snow yet.
cant sleep worth a damn.


----------



## Elite_Maint

In Vaughan there is 2cm or less and still snowing now....I was going downtown.. my drive there was snowing here and after hwy 7 or so was raining... i went downtown it was raining... as i was driving back up to Vaughan it started snowing in Toronto.


----------



## PlatinumService

2 inches for sure here and still hammering


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

we are about 2cm's now


----------



## CGM Inc.

about the same here and blowing pretty good


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

you going to salt it?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1260775 said:


> you going to salt it?


Wait and see for now, don't want a repeat of last Sunday....
Not even the city has been out. Radar looks like there is more to come.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yep, I am just waiting right now, we salted two test sites that are open 24, so that will show us whats up in a few.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*10cm in Stratford*



Pristine PM ltd;1260778 said:


> Yep, I am just waiting right now, we salted two test sites that are open 24, so that will show us whats up in a few.


We have about 10cm down now, loads more to come on EC radar.... so much for EC's 2-3 cm 
forecast....


----------



## CGM Inc.

City just drove by salting


----------



## CGM Inc.

We prepare mentally to plow, coming down pretty hard.
City came by the 2nd time to salt....


----------



## old.goalie

wow, just got up and it's looks like i have my 4cm (404 and 401) and still falling hard and fast...anybody want my extra? 
cause i just wanted to salt, no push....


----------



## JD Dave

We just called everyone in for full plow. There's at least 5cm in Mississauga and it looks like more wet snow to come.


----------



## CGM Inc.

same here....


----------



## DeVries

We have a dusting now, debating if we just salt or not.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yawn...me too, lots of pennies from Heaven. Looks like the heavy stuff is just finishing up for me.


----------



## old.goalie

my trusty ruler tells me I have 5CM min and at one spot 7cm
id like to know how the hell EC and TWN measure snow...do u split it and call it 6?


----------



## old.goalie

I'm off, hopefully be done in time b4 12 o'clock church starts...be save everyone and make lots of money!!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

drifts are getting ugly!


----------



## Neige

Well the temps just hit 0, thats 2 hours early. Looks like were in for 25-35 over the next 32 hrs. This is one long drawn out storm.


----------



## musclecarboy

Damn the base layer is packing real tight and slippery as heck!! Salt like crazy after a good scrape.


----------



## grandview

Heading out about 8am map looks like it should done by noon.


----------



## Shaw

Well my truck isn't turning over. I got everything working in the cab(radio,light and etc.). Ita gonna be a lovely Sunday for me


----------



## cet

We have close to 15cm. Just got in from doing my old age homes. A little breakfast and off to do the schools for the guy that went on holidays. that's 2 sunday's in a row for me doing this. I guess I will have to look for someone different next year. Not sure what part of no holidays he didn't understand.


----------



## CGM Inc.

i say an honest 10cm somwhere between 8-12cm and some nasty drifts. All done so....


----------



## ff1221

-6 and partly sunny here, managed to dodge most of the weather, started snowing yesterday afernoon, about 3 cm, but didn't stick, just a centimetre or two overnight, quit about 11 last night, no pushing for me this morning.Thumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1260823 said:


> We have close to 15cm. Just got in from doing my old age homes. A little breakfast and off to do the schools for the guy that went on holidays. that's 2 sunday's in a row for me doing this. I guess I will have to look for someone different next year. Not sure what part of no holidays he didn't understand.


Last weekend I told one of my guys he could go to Mi for the weekend. He came home late Sat night because he felt bad missing a storm. When a guy does that it makes me very happy.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Had 2 Guys fall back asleep 
Started out on the JD and switched over after 

Busted hydro hose is all that went....

It was nasty icy under that snow!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Good Employee*



JD Dave;1260902 said:


> Last weekend I told one of my guys he could go to Mi for the weekend. He came home late Sat night because he felt bad missing a storm. When a guy does that it makes me very happy.


20cm dropped here in Stratford, EC had for-casted 1-3cm... another fine example of wasted 
tax dollars...... wish someone would pay me big bucks to guess and be wrong 70% of the time...

Damn good employee you have, my main guy is the same way, won't and has not missed a minute of work since I hired him on 3 years ago......
Nice to have a employee that hates to miss work... makes life so much more simple....
The only real downfall is my annual perfect attendance bonus, I give him an extra dollar an hour for all the hours he has worked in the past year...... he keeps maxing out... lol .... cost me 2500.00 this year.... but well worth it.....

Off to bed.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I only got a dusting with a few drifts. Lots of ice under and ontop. Salted everything and pushed a few drifts. I thought we were going to get way more then what we did.
I was a little scared I wasnt going to get into the truck there was so much ice on it. 

I rainexed the bobcat a few days ago and it was easy to get into and hardly any icy on it.


----------



## CGM Inc.

0 degree and sunshine


----------



## schrader

A good 10-15cm here in Collingwood with lots of drifts and real hard packed ice. Was a tough push hard to get traction on the ice and was rushing to get done quick so I could get some salt down. Nice and sunny now looks messy later in the week. Nap time for a bit then more salt after dinner.


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader;1260992 said:


> A good 10-15cm here in Collingwood with lots of drifts and real hard packed ice. Was a tough push hard to get traction on the ice and was rushing to get done quick so I could get some salt down. Nice and sunny now looks messy later in the week. Nap time for a bit then more salt after dinner.


About the same here, the ice underneath didn't need much salt once the light hit it. Did a full run and salt, a few weekend driveways were challenging cause the gravel is still soft, it's gonna be a great sweeper spring this year.payup
Hope everyone fared well.


----------



## 3ipka

Had a solid amount, just got in, but holy moly was it slippery


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Quite the run last night. Apparently lots of tractor drivers didn't show so half way through our routes we got pulled in to try to pick up the slack. One of the tractors rolled in at 10:30. Oh well, got a 10.5 hr. shift. 

Salt truck also picked up an extra 1.5 routes due to people being caught off guard. That would have been nice except the clutch on our salter wouldn't engage. Tom was a good guy and came to relieve my father, spread half a ton and broke a chain on his salter. 3.5 hours after showing up there was only 1.5 tons of salt left. Luckily the problem with ours was minor. A wire was off of the toggle switch on the inside of the control box. Cheap fix and we still got more than our usual route. My old man is still out salting now but we're getting the hours which is all that matters. And that we showed up meaning we still retain our performance bonus of $5/hr.


----------



## cet

Just got back in. 11 hours for me. Got home once and received and email before I even got out of my truck. We have 1 school that has a lot of overnight parking in it. Earlier in the year the broker plowed in 2 cars. After the cars got out there was a huge mess to clean up. I told him not to ever plug in cars. Today there is a car parked in the bus loop. We are supposed to have all schools done by 7 am. He leaves a 6' pile in front and behind the car and then he leaves. Turns out it was the Principal that had come in to do some work.

I glad I don't know where the broker lives. Crap like this really pisses me off.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1261163 said:


> Just got back in. 11 hours for me. Got home once and received and email before I even got out of my truck. We have 1 school that has a lot of overnight parking in it. Earlier in the year the broker plowed in 2 cars. After the cars got out there was a huge mess to clean up. I told him not to ever plug in cars. Today there is a car parked in the bus loop. We are supposed to have all schools done by 7 am. He leaves a 6' pile in front and behind the car and then he leaves. Turns out it was the Principal that had come in to do some work.
> 
> I glad I don't know where the broker lives. Crap like this really pisses me off.


The principals car, that's pretty funny. Not for you but funny.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1261181 said:


> The principals car, that's pretty funny. Not for you but funny.


Same school a few years ago the head caretaker pulled into the same spot and told the driver(my partner at the time) she would be 2 minutes. 20 minutes later she wasn't back so he plugged her car. So bad that he had the front wheels in the air. I got the call to come over and the Principal and I pushed it out. No wonder I hate that school. :crying:

IIRC the Principal is a women as well, no wonder she *****ed.


----------



## JD Dave

The things people will do when they're not thinking. Sometimes I wonder if they just do it to piss you off.


----------



## rooferdave

I went out at 4:30 this morn, first thing I discover the boyz fried the new t-case in my truck and it is not fixed, my other plow truck has a blown motor and the plow on truck 3 crapped out 3 mins into the night. spent my first 1.5 hours after Mexico in a snowstorm outdoors fixing a petulant plow (my back up plow got burried in the shop while I was away)
the firm I broker for had a salt truck hit a pole and the company truck that was to help me plow was pulled off my route as of 6 a.m. Had my final section for team Ontario darts at 1 pm today( finished 5th for east toronto) and now I gotta sleep for a bit while they fix a truck to send me out in tonight


----------



## cet

rooferdave;1261272 said:


> I went out at 4:30 this morn, first thing I discover the boyz fried the new t-case in my truck and it is not fixed, my other plow truck has a blown motor and the plow on truck 3 crapped out 3 mins into the night. spent my first 1.5 hours after Mexico in a snowstorm outdoors fixing a petulant plow (my back up plow got burried in the shop while I was away)
> the firm I broker for had a salt truck hit a pole and the company truck that was to help me plow was pulled off my route as of 6 a.m. Had my final section for team Ontario darts at 1 pm today( finished 5th for east toronto) and now I gotta sleep for a bit while they fix a truck to send me out in tonight


If I had stuff break as often as you do I would be more of a wreck then I all ready am. Break down's suck.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1261275 said:


> If I had stuff break as often as you do I would be more of a wreck then I all ready am. Brake down's suck.


They even suck more when your blood is thin from Mexico.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1261278 said:


> They even suck more when your blood is thin from Mexico.


I have only been to Mexico once. If I had to plow after returning from Mexico I would need to tow around a blue box. :laughing:


----------



## Triple L

I'm just waiting for it to cool down, hopefully some of the gravel will freeze up a bit....

The big time players screwed up big time today... They were just starting both of our biggest malls aound 8:00 this morning... I drove by again around noon and they were still working away and had quite a bit left and they somehow found 2 additionial tractors to put on the job... 1 case and 1 fendt so you could tell they were subs, and subs that have never pushed yet this year on those properties...


----------



## cet

Triple L;1261302 said:


> I'm just waiting for it to cool down, hopefully some of the gravel will freeze up a bit....
> 
> The big time players screwed up big time today... They were just starting both of our biggest malls aound 8:00 this morning... I drove by again around noon and they were still working away and had quite a bit left and they somehow found 2 additionial tractors to put on the job... 1 case and 1 fendt so you could tell they were subs, and subs that have never pushed yet this year on those properties...


Our mall was still being pushed at 2:30.

The town started at 6 doing roads.


----------



## Alpha Property

I waited till 9 to go out to do all my houses, it stopped snowing around 11. My 2 lots are closed sundays. 
we got 4-6 inches, some drifting. Water or ice under it, super heavy. My trucks's drivers side door was frosen shut for the first 30min. It realy sucked at 2 when the sun came out and it was like plus 1 and super slushy


----------



## JD Dave

There were lots of places a mess wround here. I'm glad we started plowing at 2:30 am it seemed early at the time but we have some seriously long pushes at all of our places and 10cm of heavy wet snow takes some time to get done. It also took more salt then usual. The shunt truck drivers were having a really hard time getting around at 3am when we started so I was really surprised my phone wasn't ringing earlier then that.


----------



## Jaynen

I got out of my truck on a hill on a city street and went down. I was sprawled out and couldnt get up and had to push myself off my truck to slide down the street into a snow bank. Salt truck went by about 10mins later.


----------



## musclecarboy

I jumped on it and got everything to black by 8, very happy with it. I'm pissed the chain broke, but at least my stuff was done. I did some major remodeling of the salter, just finished after 5 hours. Went to start it up, conveyor is frozen solid. Crap.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1261352 said:


> I jumped on it and got everything to black by 8, very happy with it. I'm pissed the chain broke, but at least my stuff was done. I did some major remodeling of the salter, just finished after 5 hours. Went to start it up, conveyor is frozen solid. Crap.


Time to extend the garage and put a nice heater in it!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

We rolled out at 5AM...pretty uneventful...until 5:30 AM!

1.Sub calls me says his pump and light tower on Western V Plow has snapped off and is hanging there...call mobile welder out...repaired a couple of hours later.
2.Spring broke on a loader pusher...gonna deal with it tomorrow.
3. Backing plate on another pusher was bent and kept falling off sidsteer when backblading...another fix on the list for tomorrow.
4.Get call from a Kubota operator...machine is on fire!!! My partner found a squirrels nest under the hood...fried a couple of wires and coolant lines...called in Mobile Mechanic...5 hours later...back in business....too late...everything was plowed by the time he got repaired. 
5.Flat tire on a salt truck...realized at last site for the day...2 kms from the shop.
6.I backed into a basketball post at a school I had to cover for a guy who went to the Dominican. New bumper on the "to buy" list....one of my guys suggested we delete the reverse gear from my truck:laughing:
7.Got 3 calls from custodians all 15 minutes before their permits started wondering if I could send someone to clear their lots before the permit people arrived...couldnt accomodate this time...why is it were always the last to know about permits?
8. The 06 Ford dually wouldnt start after it was shut off for a piss break this afternoon...had to send another truck to boost it..now check engine light is on,,,back to Ford again...3rd time in 3 weeks.

A nuisance of a storm...missed my godsons hockey finals...6-1 Victory for our team!! Gotta make it up to him next week...he was kind of dissapointed. 

I tell you...If it wasnt for the money... I would have given up along time ago.


----------



## JD Dave

I thought it was pretty common for Ford plow trucks to have the reverse delete option. We've been having alot of problems with trip spings on our Horst pushers. Changed 3 last night good thing we have 12 spares. I think we're just going to put new ones on all of them this summer.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1261391 said:


> I thought it was pretty common for Ford plow trucks to have the reverse delete option.


I wonder why i even bother getting into a plow truck sometimes.,,,with all the phone calls and routes I'm keeping track of its no wonder I'm smashing sh!t...takes a split second to be distracted,, and BAM! todays incident involved me backing up slowly alongside portables and a hydro pole when suddenly my phone rang so I look down to pick it up and forget about the basketball net...


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1261384 said:


> We rolled out at 5AM...pretty uneventful...until 5:30 AM!
> 
> 1.Sub calls me says his pump and light tower on Western V Plow has snapped off and is hanging there...call mobile welder out...repaired a couple of hours later.
> 2.Spring broke on a loader pusher...gonna deal with it tomorrow.
> 3. Backing plate on another pusher was bent and kept falling off sidsteer when backblading...another fix on the list for tomorrow.
> 4.Get call from a Kubota operator...machine is on fire!!! My partner found a squirrels nest under the hood...fried a couple of wires and coolant lines...called in Mobile Mechanic...5 hours later...back in business....too late...everything was plowed by the time he got repaired.
> 5.Flat tire on a salt truck...realized at last site for the day...2 kms from the shop.
> 6.I backed into a basketball post at a school I had to cover for a guy who went to the Dominican. New bumper on the "to buy" list....one of my guys suggested we delete the reverse gear from my truck:laughing:
> 7.Got 3 calls from custodians all 15 minutes before their permits started wondering if I could send someone to clear their lots before the permit people arrived...couldnt accomodate this time...why is it were always the last to know about permits?
> 8. The 06 Ford dually wouldnt start after it was shut off for a piss break this afternoon...had to send another truck to boost it..now check engine light is on,,,back to Ford again...3rd time in 3 weeks.
> 
> A nuisance of a storm...missed my godsons hockey finals...6-1 Victory for our team!! Gotta make it up to him next week...he was kind of dissapointed.
> 
> I tell you...If it wasnt for the money... I would have given up along time ago.


I always worry about the cats that the stupid person across my street feeds... In -20, a recently shut off duramax is pretty warm!

What hockey team?


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1261384 said:


> We rolled out at 5AM...pretty uneventful...until 5:30 AM!
> 
> 1.Sub calls me says his pump and light tower on Western V Plow has snapped off and is hanging there...call mobile welder out...repaired a couple of hours later.
> 2.Spring broke on a loader pusher...gonna deal with it tomorrow.
> 3. Backing plate on another pusher was bent and kept falling off sidsteer when backblading...another fix on the list for tomorrow.
> 4.Get call from a Kubota operator...machine is on fire!!! My partner found a squirrels nest under the hood...fried a couple of wires and coolant lines...called in Mobile Mechanic...5 hours later...back in business....too late...everything was plowed by the time he got repaired.
> 5.Flat tire on a salt truck...realized at last site for the day...2 kms from the shop.
> 6.I backed into a basketball post at a school I had to cover for a guy who went to the Dominican. New bumper on the "to buy" list....one of my guys suggested we delete the reverse gear from my truck:laughing:
> 7.Got 3 calls from custodians all 15 minutes before their permits started wondering if I could send someone to clear their lots before the permit people arrived...couldnt accomodate this time...why is it were always the last to know about permits?
> 8. The 06 Ford dually wouldnt start after it was shut off for a piss break this afternoon...had to send another truck to boost it..now check engine light is on,,,back to Ford again...3rd time in 3 weeks.
> 
> A nuisance of a storm...missed my godsons hockey finals...6-1 Victory for our team!! Gotta make it up to him next week...he was kind of dissapointed.
> 
> I tell you...If it wasnt for the money... I would have given up along time ago.


Yikes! It's like baby sitting some days! Are we doing driveways today? We plow the roads why wouldn't we do the driveways


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

twn is calling for wed thur fri all snow days. (for cobourg) 
see what happens on tuesday.

thurs is the big one 10 to 15


toronto is calling for rain. thats strange.


Something is up because PortHope says rain... Cobourg snow.. I plow in both, this could be interesting.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1261302 said:


> I'm just waiting for it to cool down, hopefully some of the gravel will freeze up a bit....
> 
> The big time players screwed up big time today... They were just starting both of our biggest malls aound 8:00 this morning... I drove by again around noon and they were still working away and had quite a bit left and they somehow found 2 additionial tractors to put on the job... 1 case and 1 fendt so you could tell they were subs, and subs that have never pushed yet this year on those properties...


My wife went shopping over there...said the mall plowers were just starting at opening 11:00 am???

I too went out at about 2:30am, looked like the worst was over and my first sites didn't need revisits. Worked out well, I treat snow the same wether it's the weekend, a holiday, or regular work day.I might switch up the route for timing but it all gets done at trigger.


----------



## rooferdave

well mechanic just called and there is a truck ready to go so I am going to go out and do and move some snow in an hour or so, hitch is no salter, I am not sure if I even need any, if anyone is out playing out in the dufferen / lawrence area call me at 416-879-0975. Now for a week of roof repairs and get the trucks happy again!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

musclecarboy;1261411 said:


> I always worry about the cats that the stupid person across my street feeds... In -20, a recently shut off duramax is pretty warm!
> 
> What hockey team?


I've never once experienced or even thought of or heard of such a thing in 15 years!

When Steve told me it was on fire I'm thinking...oh yeah...our insurance company is going to love us this year!

I'm glad it wasnt as bad as it sounded like originally.

I (we) sponsored his hockey team this year.
He's 13 and plays house league in Vaughan.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1261275 said:


> If I had stuff break as often as you do I would be more of a wreck then I all ready am. Break down's suck.


I've met those monkeys...they come at you all at once.


----------



## snowplowchick

Johnnyroyale, that sounds like a rough day for you! Wow, I bet you that will be an expensive service call.

We had a long list of problems too. A guy quit that had worked every storm prior to this weekend. Lots of equipment problems. A 
Guy who plows the other side of a shared parking lot plowed his stuff into a huge ridge of icy slush onto our side. A wall that spent hours refreezing before I got there. I hope he enjoys the way I moved it back, it took me a lot longer, but it felt good. Lol We finished on time but it was a longer day for everyone.

That snow was heavy!


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1261646 said:


> I've never once experienced or even thought of or heard of such a thing in 15 years!
> 
> When Steve told me it was on fire I'm thinking...oh yeah...our insurance company is going to love us this year!
> 
> I'm glad it wasnt as bad as it sounded like originally.
> 
> I (we) sponsored his hockey team this year.
> He's 13 and plays house league in Vaughan.


i plowed for cet one night and the basketball nets i can see beong a big pronlem. My fondest memories growing up are playing house leauge hockey. I then moved up to AA and it was fun but the no pressure of HS was so much better. The new motors are to tight for a cat to get into now.


----------



## snowplowchick

Ouch!

http://www.thespec.com/news/crime/a...w-operator-seriously-injured-by-falling-blade


----------



## ff1221

JohnnyRoyale;1261398 said:


> I wonder why i even bother getting into a plow truck sometimes.,,,with all the phone calls and routes I'm keeping track of its no wonder I'm smashing sh!t...takes a split second to be distracted,, and BAM! todays incident involved me backing up slowly alongside portables and a hydro pole when suddenly my phone rang so I look down to pick it up and forget about the basketball net...


That was the biggest reason I put the plow partner on the new truck when I got it this year, I back into so much *****, I'd rather twist it up then replace bumpers, taillights and quarter panels. Back plows are worth their weight in repairs and sometimes I even use it for plowing.

Ouch!

http://www.thespec.com/news/crime/ar...-falling-blade

Never trust anything that hangs in the air and is attached by hydraulics, a local farmer died a couple of years ago when he crawled under his combine to make repairs the head and it dropped on him. Block it or stay out from under it, just an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Triple L

Just looking thru the monthly report....

"It really has been a back-end loaded winter this year for snow as between October 1st and January 31st we had 71 cm of snow, but in February alone we had 56 cm. This is close to double to average snow in February of 30.6 cm."


----------



## snowplowchick

By the story, I assume that it was an owner/operator, no mention of the ministry of labour.

But, how would a sledge hammer fix that anyway? Wouldn't someone else have to be swinging the sledge hammer while that person was under it. There is no way he was "pounding out the dent" and it fell on his arm.


----------



## PlatinumService

just catching up on some reading.... very eventful for some of you. things went good here went out at 4 so most of the snow was down. very disappointed in the horst plow. most of the stuff plowed with the truck didnt need salt it was black asphalt but the stuff done with the tractor left a thin layer that required alot of salt to try and take care of it but it became slush after wards. definitely going to rethink equipment for next year.


----------



## Triple L

PlatinumService;1261729 said:


> definitely going to rethink equipment for next year.


really? isnt that something.... Seems like tractors/loaders/horst blades are the ticket....

Are you sure everything on the blade is set up right?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That stuff was heavy. Snoways held up just fine and the down pressure sure made things easy.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1261757 said:


> That stuff was heavy. Snoways held up just fine and the down pressure sure made things easy.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1261755 said:


> really? isnt that something.... Seems like tractors/loaders/horst blades are the ticket....
> 
> Are you sure everything on the blade is set up right?


The bigger blades always leave more snow then a pickup it's pretty simple to see why. You shold see how much snow our 18ft Daniel's leaves behind on uneven parking lots.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I just pictured an ebling/artic sectional rear blade being pulled by a tractor...in my head

great scotts i might be on to something here.


----------



## IMAGE

JD Dave;1261763 said:


> The bigger blades always leave more snow then a pickup it's pretty simple to see why. You shold see how much snow our 18ft Daniel's leaves behind on uneven parking lots.


Not sure I've seen a pic of that blade? Do you have any?


----------



## JD Dave

IMAGE;1261774 said:


> Not sure I've seen a pic of that blade? Do you have any?


Somewhere I do but I can't find them. We actually don't use it now as we lost the large lot it use to be on.

If you build it Dean people will buy it.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1261763 said:


> The bigger blades always leave more snow then a pickup it's pretty simple to see why. You shold see how much snow our 18ft Daniel's leaves behind on uneven parking lots.


Try explaining that to my dad LOL...

Last night he was plowing out a massive swale with the back blade and he wondered why he broke his 4th shear pin of the year.... All the down pressure on 1 side of the blade dosent work very well 

So far in 2 seasons I've only broke 1 shear pin and that was totally my fault, creamed a dumpster by 1" going a bit too fast LOL


----------



## A Man

PlatinumService;1261729 said:


> just catching up on some reading.... very eventful for some of you. things went good here went out at 4 so most of the snow was down. very disappointed in the horst plow. most of the stuff plowed with the truck didnt need salt it was black asphalt but the stuff done with the tractor left a thin layer that required alot of salt to try and take care of it but it became slush after wards. definitely going to rethink equipment for next year.


We found the same thing with our horst plows. Since we plow almost no gravel, we pulled the shoe's off and they work much better. Only problem is the cutting edges wear out much quicker. We will have to flip them after one year, well worth it for a cleaner working plow.


----------



## JD Dave

A Man;1261810 said:


> We found the same thing with our horst plows. Since we plow almost no gravel, we pulled the shoe's off and they work much better. Only problem is the cutting edges wear out much quicker. We will have to flip them after one year, well worth it for a cleaner working plow.


Your shoes really shouldn't be dragging anyways unless your edge is wore right down.


----------



## PlatinumService

A Man;1261810 said:


> We found the same thing with our horst plows. Since we plow almost no gravel, we pulled the shoe's off and they work much better. Only problem is the cutting edges wear out much quicker. We will have to flip them after one year, well worth it for a cleaner working plow.


i havent looked into it yet.. but whats a cutting edge worth for these blades? 10 foot blade.

just looking at the parking lot afterwards it could really cut my salt costs way down.


----------



## JD Dave

PlatinumService;1261828 said:


> i havent looked into it yet.. but whats a cutting edge worth for these blades? 10 foot blade.
> 
> just looking at the parking lot afterwards it could really cut my salt costs way down.


Creighton Rockdrill is where you buy your edges. 1/2 the price of new. We have tried with and without shoes and we really cant tell a differnece on wear not saying Adam isn't correct we just havn't noticed. we always flip ours if we don't think we'll get a season out of it because it won't be back at our shop again untill spring. Try tipping your blade forward a bit if the shoes are dragging.


----------



## PlatinumService

JD Dave;1261833 said:


> Creighton Rockdrill is where you buy your edges. 1/2 the price of new. We have tried with and without shoes and we really cant tell a differnece on wear not saying Adam isn't correct we just havn't noticed. we always flip ours if we don't think we'll get a season out of it because it won't be back at our shop again untill spring. Try tipping your blade forward a bit if the shoes are dragging.


ok when the time comes ill look into them.

as for the scraping i think its the parking lot. its all over the place even though its brand new. some spots it scapes good others not so much. but the not so much out weighs the good in this case. i have lots of time to figure it out. its done what i need it to do. its just something i noticed and has me thinking.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

there is this guy on kijiji with a sectional artic pusher for sale. 
its been forsale for a while. carefull though its a pretty good price... might be one of those fake send money to nigeria ill ship it to your scams.  what do you think jd?  :laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

no longer any snow in the forcast for the rest of the week. all rain.
crazy what changes in 8 hours.

alot people sick right now. not liking that too much.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Just had a beautiful plow at a buddies place! No pressure, sunshine, empty lot, no iselands.....just fun and enjoyable 
About 2 hours of it


----------



## grandview

I feel like a vampire,the sun is hurting my eyes!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I figure you guys like to smile a little when things don't go well - for me!

1. 3/4 done route and serpentine belt comes off on one truck

2. Ranger has fuel pump issue and stops at beginning of route, lucky we had a buddy who came through and picked up the crew and went and did their route with them, had ranger towed.

3. 4x4 goes on truck, told him to go get more salt and hope for the best.

4. New driver does not answer phone, does not answer home phone, finally get to his house at 7am and start banging on the door. He tried to quit then and there, but I needed him to drive the truck to the truck with the serpentine belt issue and give him his truck.

5. I had to plow the one place that was part of the (4) route that was important for a Sunday morning. Then dropped off tractor driver at 6430, got a call from him 20 mins later saying the hydro line had blown, got 3 trucks to plow his route during the day and it all sort of worked out.

6. still having weld issues and wing issues with the Quebec blades on the 2 4 4 j's. Not working as efficient as we had hoped. They didn't like the heavy snow backdragging. 

7. John Deere skid is leaking hydro fluid, hope that is an easy fix.... I have heard it can be a nightmare though.

8. Ranger blade was digging into the ground so much with the heavy snow that it somehow caused issues with the salter on the dump insert because it sits low, kinda unsure about how this one happened because I haven't seen it, but yeah, added lots of time handsalting. 

BUT - not one complaint! Thank goodness it was a Sunday is my line for today.


----------



## CGM Inc.

New city plow.....he did our roads yesterday!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1261917 said:


> I figure you guys like to smile a little when things don't go well - for me!
> 
> 1. 3/4 done route and serpentine belt comes off on one truck
> 
> 2. Ranger has fuel pump issue and stops at beginning of route, lucky we had a buddy who came through and picked up the crew and went and did their route with them, had ranger towed.
> 
> 3. 4x4 goes on truck, told him to go get more salt and hope for the best.
> 
> 4. New driver does not answer phone, does not answer home phone, finally get to his house at 7am and start banging on the door. He tried to quit then and there, but I needed him to drive the truck to the truck with the serpentine belt issue and give him his truck.
> 
> 5. I had to plow the one place that was part of the (4) route that was important for a Sunday morning. Then dropped off tractor driver at 6430, got a call from him 20 mins later saying the hydro line had blown, got 3 trucks to plow his route during the day and it all sort of worked out.
> 
> 6. still having weld issues and wing issues with the Quebec blades on the 2 4 4 j's. Not working as efficient as we had hoped. They didn't like the heavy snow backdragging.
> 
> 7. John Deere skid is leaking hydro fluid, hope that is an easy fix.... I have heard it can be a nightmare though.
> 
> 8. Ranger blade was digging into the ground so much with the heavy snow that it somehow caused issues with the salter on the dump insert because it sits low, kinda unsure about how this one happened because I haven't seen it, but yeah, added lots of time handsalting.
> 
> BUT - not one complaint! Thank goodness it was a Sunday is my line for today.


I get picked on for having Dodge's! Glad they are not FORD's!
For the age of your trucks you have a lot of problems, our old trucks are the ones that run  and the Dodge's


----------



## A Man

JD Dave;1261827 said:


> Your shoes really shouldn't be dragging anyways unless your edge is wore right down.


We will try rolling them forward a little, we have them currently set level when the wings are in the forward position. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## TLG99

Pristine PM ltd;1261917 said:


> I figure you guys like to smile a little when things don't go well - for me!
> 
> 1. 3/4 done route and serpentine belt comes off on one truck
> 
> 2. Ranger has fuel pump issue and stops at beginning of route, lucky we had a buddy who came through and picked up the crew and went and did their route with them, had ranger towed.
> 
> 3. 4x4 goes on truck, told him to go get more salt and hope for the best.
> 
> 4. New driver does not answer phone, does not answer home phone, finally get to his house at 7am and start banging on the door. He tried to quit then and there, but I needed him to drive the truck to the truck with the serpentine belt issue and give him his truck.
> 
> 5. I had to plow the one place that was part of the (4) route that was important for a Sunday morning. Then dropped off tractor driver at 6430, got a call from him 20 mins later saying the hydro line had blown, got 3 trucks to plow his route during the day and it all sort of worked out.
> 
> 6. still having weld issues and wing issues with the Quebec blades on the 2 4 4 j's. Not working as efficient as we had hoped. They didn't like the heavy snow backdragging.
> 
> 7. John Deere skid is leaking hydro fluid, hope that is an easy fix.... I have heard it can be a nightmare though.
> 
> 8. Ranger blade was digging into the ground so much with the heavy snow that it somehow caused issues with the salter on the dump insert because it sits low, kinda unsure about how this one happened because I haven't seen it, but yeah, added lots of time handsalting.
> 
> BUT - not one complaint! Thank goodness it was a Sunday is my line for today.[
> 
> Glad that you managed to get threw the storm under the circumstances and with no complaints.
> 
> Care to share the short and dirty on the "disgruntled" employee?.....always curious to hear their version, on why quitting or pulling a no-show, when needed most, is a sensible way to leave a job.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

He is done, he tried to hand me the key and said he wasn't cut out for this. He has only had 3 saltings and one plowing so far, and we needed him because the guy he replaced had to go home due to a family situation. He didn't have an excuse, he just hit the sack and didn't wake up. He is a good guy, but we can't deal with that. I didn't even have to have "the talk" with him, he left everything in the truck when he dropped it off to the serpentine belt guy, and took the bus home.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Oh, and we have to fix a garage door. 244j slid down a slope.


----------



## snowplowchick

A Man;1261810 said:


> We found the same thing with our horst plows. Since we plow almost no gravel, we pulled the shoe's off and they work much better. Only problem is the cutting edges wear out much quicker. We will have to flip them after one year, well worth it for a cleaner working plow.


x 2 on pulling the shoes off. Worth the wear on the cutting edges for how clean the lots get, use a lot less salt. You will save a lot more money on salt than the cost of cutting edges.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1261940 said:


> Oh, and we have to fix a garage door. 244j slid down a slope.


That would've been #1 on my list. 
Would've loved to be in your truck to hear that call pretty colourful I bet.


----------



## TLG99

Pristine PM ltd;1261939 said:


> He is done, he tried to hand me the key and said he wasn't cut out for this. He has only had 3 saltings and one plowing so far, and we needed him because the guy he replaced had to go home due to a family situation. He didn't have an excuse, he just hit the sack and didn't wake up. He is a good guy, but we can't deal with that. I didn't even have to have "the talk" with him, he left everything in the truck when he dropped it off to the serpentine belt guy, and took the bus home.


After only 4 events??....yeah, I guess he isn't cut out for this then.

I still can't figure out why someone would want to burn bridges this way though.....a hand-shake and an explanation on a non snow day would have saved alot of face for guys like that.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Mr.Markus;1261956 said:


> That would've been #1 on my list.
> Would've loved to be in your truck to hear that call pretty colourful I bet.


haha, it honestly wasn't his fault, we haven't had any issues with the slope of this property before. 100 Townhouse units all with sloped driveways towards the garage. It was slippy, so I wasn't actually mad. They just had to salt the driveways and it drove out fine, and it was only one panel that is messed. We fixed it today.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I had one that swore I hit their 22ft custom door with the backhoe. I figured if I had I wouldn't have felt it. I measured it and the backhoe boom, but was flustered that the paint wasn't scratched on the door...at all.
When I inspected further I found that their 2 hp garage door opener was directly opposite and with the door frozen to the floor had buckled it in. When I presented this to them they agreed. I kept them for years cause I was prepared to pay for the door.


----------



## CGM Inc.

A Man;1261925 said:


> We will try rolling them forward a little, we have them currently set level when the wings are in the forward position. Thanks for the advise.


Funny that everyone has this problem! The new machine had the wing tips 2" of the ground when we got it. Leveled it out (leaning slightly forward) and felt it pushes a lot harder that way. So we moved it level but now it scrapes like "****" again. Just talked with my driver today that we tilt it forward again tomorrow......


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1261862 said:


> there is this guy on kijiji with a sectional artic pusher for sale.
> its been forsale for a while. carefull though its a pretty good price... might be one of those fake send money to nigeria ill ship it to your scams.  what do you think jd?  :laughing:


I think you spend too much time on the internet. 

You really don't need shoes on a direct lift blade but on the loader we find it helps the guys keep the blades level. The new style shoes are much better then the old round ones.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

will there be extra wear because of the tilting?


----------



## musclecarboy

Jon I love #3... that's classic you. I bet it worked though.

My dually springs are loving the frozen salt in the v box


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1262092 said:


> will there be extra wear because of the tilting?


My wife doesn't complain much.


----------



## snowplowchick

JD Dave;1262119 said:


> My wife doesn't complain much.


 !


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1262119 said:


> My wife doesn't complain much.


Not from what she's told me.


----------



## JD Dave

snowplowchick;1262124 said:


> !


Can't plow the same way every night. LOL


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1262149 said:


> Can't every night. LOL


That's more like the truth.:laughing:


----------



## orenlasko

Pristine PM ltd;1261940 said:


> Oh, and we have to fix a garage door. 244j slid down a slope.


That happened to me once. Totally destroyed the old metal door....


----------



## orenlasko

snowplowchick;1262124 said:


> !


You should check out www.plowsitewidow.com... That's where all the wives hang out


----------



## snowplowchick

Lol about the "fixed" quote cet. He's not THAT old.

I can't quote on my iPad without inadvertently clicking on your names. So no more quoting. Don't get all excited that I clicked on your profile triple l and jd Dave, both times it was an accident. ; )


----------



## snowplowchick

Ha ha. Is that where chicks trade crock pot recipes? Not my style, but you go right ahead.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

I just had Weed Man at our door trying to sell us the whole package, the wife said no thanks. I guess with the foot of snow on the ground he couldn't tell that my front lawn is really just piles of dirt and gravel here and there.


----------



## grandview

Let him spray it ,then call and say he killed it and you want a new lawn put in.


----------



## grandview

snowplowchick;1262212 said:


> Ha ha. Is that where chicks trade crock pot recipes? Not my style, but you go right ahead.


Need some?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Everyones Feb. cheques must've come in today........... good chuckling.


----------



## CGM Inc.

orenlasko;1262205 said:


> You should check out www.plowsitewidow.com... That's where all the wives hang out


 Sorry,"www.plowsitewidow.com" does not exist or is not available.

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## grandview

Mr.Markus;1262240 said:
 

> Everyones Feb. cheques must've come in today........... good chuckling.


If I tried cashing "cheques" ,they'd say no because its a forgery because "check' is spelled wrong.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

As long as the Colour of the ink is right they'll cash my cheques. That's my favourite thing about Canada its easy to get the money I earn through my labour.


----------



## Mr.Markus

grandview;1262250 said:


> If I tried cashing "cheques" ,they'd say no because its a forgery because "check' is spelled wrong.


You've become accustomed to your spell 'checker' too much or you use a low brow bank. Pretty sure it's "cheque" in that context, labour neighbour....see what I did there.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1262251 said:


> As long as the Colour of the ink is right they'll cash my cheques. That's my favourite thing about Canada its easy to get the money I earn through my labour.


LOL. It's even easier if you work for your neighbour, you know your cheque will be good.


----------



## grandview

Pulling tuque over my head now.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1262260 said:


> LOL. It's even easier if you work for your neighbour, you know your cheque will be good.


HAHAHA, why, because you know where they live?


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1262272 said:


> HAHAHA, why, because you know where they live?


I guess so. To be honest it was to add to grants statement by putting one of the last canadian spelled words he missed LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

5-10cm on Monday!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I notice that the longest term forecasts are always "snowpocalypse" type estimates. Do you think this could be to cause high traffic on TWNs website? high traffic is high income from advertisers


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

interesting, but we would all still check it constantly anyway... but interesting thought!


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1262333 said:


> I notice that the longest term forecasts are always "snowpocalypse" type estimates. Do you think this could be to cause high traffic on TWNs website? high traffic is high income from advertisers


I'm worried about the 1cm they have posted. Saturday night they had 2cm posted and we got 15cm. 5-10 might be 50cm.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

How To Read Weather Network Snow Forecasts...

Take the two numbers, add them together and substitute cm with inches and voila!

Ex. 1-3 cms = 4 inches..

Warning...Works only on Saturday evening into Sunday accumulations.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1262437 said:


> How To Read Weather Network Snow Forecasts...
> 
> Take the two numbers, add them together and substitute cm with inches and voila!
> 
> Ex. 1-3 cms = 4 inches..
> 
> Warning...Works only on Saturday evening into Sunday accumulations.


The  is the important part, Right?!


----------



## snowplowchick

Mr.Markus;1262240 said:


> Everyones Feb. cheques must've come in today........... good chuckling.


Yes that's true about the cheques

Grandview what are tuques? Is that the Americanized version of our beloved toques?


----------



## JD Dave

That is thd the truth. I told my wife what I said and she told me to qoute on some new lots. Still trying to figure out what she meant.

Markus was right yesterday was cheque day for our mailbox.


cet;1262197 said:


> That's more like the truth.:laughing:


----------



## ff1221

I'm going to go with the EC website this week, I like their forecast better, well above 0 for the entire week, and being as neither major forecaster can get anywhere close beyond 6 hours, might as well pick and choose between them, cause no matter what, you'll likely end up disappointedThumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

5-10 cm for tomorrow. Where did that come from? I like March!


----------



## schrader

Mr.Markus;1262486 said:


> 5-10 cm for tomorrow. Where did that come from? I like March!


10-15 cm for us, I knew there would be more snow this month but we just finished cleaning up from Sundays snow. Time for spring


----------



## CGM Inc.

1-3 cm for us most likely 5-8 when it's done!


----------



## Elite_Maint

Cedar Grounds;1262505 said:


> 1-3 cm for us most likely 5-8 when it's done!


Lately that's exactly how it's been!! I can believe how wrong those meteorologist have been!


----------



## cet

I got my direct deposit this morning. I like them even better then cheques.

10-15 on EC for us and 5 on TWN. 2cm for Toronto.


----------



## musclecarboy

I feel like it will be an easy push. If it goes from snow to rain, just push once it turns to rain and the warmth and rain will clean up right behind you before you can even spread salt!


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1262543 said:


> I feel like it will be an easy push. If it goes from snow to rain, just push once it turns to rain and the warmth and rain will clean up right behind you before you can even spread salt!


Since when is pushing slush an easy push?
Easy on the salt pile but not on the equipment...


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1262546 said:


> Since when is pushing slush an easy push?
> Easy on the salt pile but not on the equipment...


5cm of slush won't be too tough. If it's 10-15, then yeah I'm not excited.


----------



## CGM Inc.

We will see tomorrow what is going to happen


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1262546 said:


> Since when is pushing slush an easy push?
> ...


I would say slush doesn't accumulate on your blade like snow does......
Yes it's heavier but not a 3' stack of it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

direct deposit, wow thats fancy... must be those aurora folks
some of my fastest payers are from aurora
or does direct deposit mean when it goes right to the wife. 

I actually now have some customers doing email money transfers. Got one the other day and had never seen that.

ditches are pretty full here with water, creeks are moving fast.

wednesdays forcast is back from as earlier predicted sat night, which went away on sunday night. yikes wheel-of-weather - - - bonus round!!!

I really hate the paperwork part, I need a more streamlined process. 
perpush, seasonal, 12 payment, 5 payment and 4 payments on 48 properties is playing games with me. Cheques come all month long, but Im always working entering payments, checking who hasnt paid, who has, did I miss anything. 

I also took over 3 places mid season for someone else, as they folded their cards.


----------



## grandview

Anybody here know this brain surgeon?

March 8, 2011, 6:29 AM

FORT ERIE, Ont.—Two men were injured Sunday—one severely—at a Fort Erie gas station while they tried to repair a damaged plow blade, Niagara Regional Police reported.

The accident occurred at about 11 a. m., when a 26-year-old Fort Erie man was plowing the parking lot of a Garrison Road gas station and inadvertently struck a gas reservoir cap, denting his plow blade.

The man later attempted to reverse the damage with a sledge-hammer when the 1,000-pound blade broke loose from the plow and fell onto his arm. Police said the victim received compound fractures to his forearm and underwent emergency surgery in Welland County General Hospital.

An employee of the gas station who assisted with the repair received a glancing blow to his head from the falling blade.

His injury was minor, police said, but he was taken to the hospital for evaluation.


----------



## DeVries

He was probably from Welland LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

thats was posted earlier here grandview. 
you sure you werent in the hospital and missed it.


----------



## grandview

MIDTOWNPC;1262638 said:


> thats was posted earlier here grandview.
> you sure you werent in the hospital and missed it.


What post number? I didn't see it. All you guys were talking about your 'Cheques" being deposited.


----------



## Triple L

Todays latest project... Man its nice to know a steel factory... got all that for free today! I could hang a truck from this thing LOL, 200 lbs stand to support a 40 lbs 8" General bench grinder LOL...

Should look pretty sick once I get it all rigged up and painted green and yellow 

I forget who said it but a couple weeks ago someone said to get off the steriods... Well I think I should, broke my dads dinosaur bench vice in half the other day wesport I didnt even think something like that was possible...

So I replaced it with a General one that says made from unbreakable steel LOL... Guess what my new goal is  LOL


----------



## Elite_Maint

has anyone used airbags for the back of truck or just add 2 leafs?? what you guys think???


----------



## Triple L

E Maintenance;1262705 said:


> has anyone used airbags for the back of truck or just add 2 leafs?? what you guys think???


airbagit.com has got you covered, couldnt live without them....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I added leaves, but I've heard great things about the bags. I have a bag set that I've never installed.

Chad, you should stay off the steroids, all the strength in the world doesn't make little balls cool....

Grandview, ever been icefishing here in Canada? Its good if you know where the fish are, gotta send out some scouts.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Triple L;1262708 said:


> airbagit.com has got you covered, couldnt live without them....


Thanks, seems like a nice set-up. How does it work? have any issues with it?? who sells them in Canada?? or do i have to order them??


----------



## Mr.Markus

E Maintenance;1262726 said:


> Thanks, seems like a nice set-up. How does it work? have any issues with it?? who sells them in Canada?? or do i have to order them??


I would go air bag. I have one truck that I put airbags on and the other added 2 leaf, the 2 leaf rides like a tank. The airbags are independently adjustable from the comfort of the cab with one small compressor. If the load is too heavy to one side you can even out the ride, I won't go back, I adjust almost daily.


----------



## CGM Inc.

E Maintenance;1262705 said:


> has anyone used airbags for the back of truck or just add 2 leafs?? what you guys think???


Bags are the way to go!


----------



## GMC Driver

Nice Vee-Pro 8000 @ Ritchie Bros. just sold for $1400. Decent deal.

Or a 2yd Arctic 8' for $300.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

online auction? Those seem to good to be true!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

no, ritchies is live. You can bid over the net too, but you can go in the week before and check out up close what you're going to bid on. My bro in law called me from there today they picked up a cat it28 loader. I'm light in the pockets so i didn't bother going. Its like being a kid in a candy store with no spare chang.


----------



## GMC Driver

Pristine PM ltd;1262755 said:


> online auction? Those seem to good to be true!


Sometimes....

Missed out on what I was going for, went for twice what I wanted.

I just got back for a tender opening - very interesting!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

crazy low?


----------



## Triple L

E Maintenance;1262726 said:


> Thanks, seems like a nice set-up. How does it work? have any issues with it?? who sells them in Canada?? or do i have to order them??


just order them online, they're awesome! the bags are 8" in diameter instead of these mickey mouse 4 and 5" ones that everyone else sells... only thing is everything comes bare steel so you gotta throw a coat of bedliner on them and there's no instructions... So if your mentally challenged then they're not for you


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1262775 said:


> just order them online, they're awesome! the bags are 8" in diameter instead of these mickey mouse 4 and 5" ones that everyone else sells... only thing is everything comes bare steel so you gotta throw a coat of bedliner on them and there's no instructions... So if your mentally challenged then they're not for you


http://www.summitracing.com/parts/AIR-57275/

All bags I have on my trucks are either 8" or 10"....not sure what stuff u refer too


----------



## rooferdave

hate to go off topic...but whats with tonites weather???????????????one of my clients called and asked if I am going to presalt and not bother with the plowing, I told him have'nt a clue. Anyone got a plan for this (non) event?


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver;1262773 said:


> Sometimes....
> 
> Missed out on what I was going for, went for twice what I wanted.
> 
> I just got back for a tender opening - very interesting!


I've been to two of those already, ya interesting to say the least.

I'm not sure why people are in business, some seem to be in it to get work but make no money.

The public ones are good to go to for a laugh, it's amazing how much money gets left on the table sometimes.


----------



## GMC Driver

Lets just say the green army might have green trucks and tractors, just not sure about their wallets.

They left a bit there - scary part is they were less than half of what it went for 3 years ago!


----------



## Triple L

GMC Driver;1262785 said:


> Lets just say the green army might have green trucks and tractors, just not sure about their wallets.
> 
> They left a bit there - scary part is they were less than half of what it went for 3 years ago!


I've heard that if you can breath and walk, they'll hire you.... Crazy guys


----------



## Elite_Maint

so airbags it is then....lol


----------



## CGM Inc.

rooferdave;1262780 said:


> hate to go off topic...but whats with tonites weather???????????????one of my clients called and asked if I am going to presalt and not bother with the plowing, I told him have'nt a clue. Anyone got a plan for this (non) event?


Looks like it will be tomorrow after traffic or even ater! But if he ask's for pre-salt I would give it to him payup


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

temps are not that low, will be an interesting night.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1262841 said:


> temps are not that low, will be an interesting night.


No snow tonight brother...or do you mean tomorrow night?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am talking about tomorrow.


----------



## musclecarboy

My plan is an afternoon push and go from there. We'll see when it actually converts to rain and how much snow falls.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'd lay the chemicals down in the morning. treated would be good stuff as it'll melt a bit more of what falls on it and faster. Plowing will be next to impossible anyway (other than fire routes) because of the timing. (If TWN is right for once) That way if there is a slushy push to be done, it won't be as thick, or in a good scenario the rain melts what the salt doesn't and just a second salting is required to deal with the ice from rain. 

Hopefully though, its just a long long drawn out event of pushing and salting... sorry guys, but the hourly is a winner this year. Makes up for the last couple.


----------



## DeVries

Moisture is in Windsor already. It's going to be earlier than rush hour probably about 4 by the time it starts. Looks like all rain so far too.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1262787 said:


> I've heard that if you can breath and walk, they'll go out with you.... Crazy guys


At least you might get lucky.


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;1262910 said:


> Moisture is in Windsor already. It's going to be earlier than rush hour probably about 4 by the time it starts. Looks like all rain so far too.


That's good news. I just went to pick up a bit more salt today so I'm sure its going to snow tomorrow. :crying:


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1262900 said:


> I'd lay the chemicals down in the morning. treated would be good stuff as it'll melt a bit more of what falls on it and faster. Plowing will be next to impossible anyway (other than fire routes) because of the timing. (If TWN is right for once) That way if there is a slushy push to be done, it won't be as thick, or in a good scenario the rain melts what the salt doesn't and just a second salting is required to deal with the ice from rain.
> 
> Hopefully though, its just a long long drawn out event of pushing and salting... sorry guys, but the hourly is a winner this year. Makes up for the last couple.


Last year was the only easy year of the last 3 for us. 2 years ago we plowed 23 times, 3 years ago was 21 and this year we are over 20 again. Our average is 16-18.
Somehow we have more snow posted then Toronto, Barrie and Collingwood. Are we in some line that is only going to hit us. The hourly says the snow should be done by 10pm and then rain. I preparing for a full plow again.


----------



## grandview

Heard through the Canadian grape vine Cet is going to Mardi Gras and he's going to be wearing one of these.


----------



## cet

Sorry, can't go on vacation this time of year. You will have to go without me this time.


----------



## schrader

Just watched the local news according to EC our yearly total is 385cm and a ton of wind to blow it all around. I hope this one turns out to be mostly rain my wallet could use a break.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1262914 said:


> At least you might get lucky.


OUCH! 

TWN says 3pm wed it will start snowing here. go thru the night and turn to rain at 4am.

once again, snows on a wed night, thursday is my day off from the store. seriously thinking about changing it to LuckyHorseshoe Snow Services.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1262900 said:


> I'd lay the chemicals down in the morning. treated would be good stuff as it'll melt a bit more of what falls on it and faster. Plowing will be next to impossible anyway (other than fire routes) because of the timing. (If TWN is right for once) That way if there is a slushy push to be done, it won't be as thick, or in a good scenario the rain melts what the salt doesn't and just a second salting is required to deal with the ice from rain.
> 
> Hopefully though, its just a long long drawn out event of pushing and salting... sorry guys, but the hourly is a winner this year. Makes up for the last couple.


Hourly? I dont get how hourly is the winner. do you just sub?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

This season yep


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Win because there's a lot of hours and very little unexpected cost this year.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1262980 said:


> Win because there's a lot of hours and very little unexpected cost this year.


So what does your 3 year average look like?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

not really averageable. This year 4 pieces on as hourly sub and 1 as contract sub. All hourly pieces are well over their guarantees. Salt truck will do 200+ Only breakdown that cost me any money was 1 hr shop time to fix my salter's control box which had a wire off.

Last year 3 pieces hourly subbing, only 1 broke the guaranteed hours because it was overworked everytime it snowed. + a couple really really good residential driveways. (130/push). Company we subbed for was a joke, had a few banged up POS and a ton of subs who didn't care. There was 1 guy with a loader and truck other than us that did good work. Every storm was a panic and every time his gear broke or his operators slept etc.. it was my fault. Had nothing to do with the fact that he would call everyone out and then sleep. Terrible year for snow but we were busy right through with construction so it was no biggie.

Season before that 1 contract 30 000/season salt extra. spread 90 tons of landscaper's choice. + 9 really good residential drives (1200 each + landscapers choice extra) and 1 per push driveway @ 130/push. Best season ever, no employees. Me most of the time, my father when needed. 

3 year average? Can't really compare.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

what has always bugged me about hourly is that its hard to get more for better equipment. someone with less of the equipment can compete with you for a better rate. 
usually the customer doesnt see the difference and its hard to educate them when your the guy that is more money and has the nicer equipment. loyalty only goes so far. 

I use to have a factory and it was per push for the employee parking lot and entrances and then hourly for the trucking yards because they would move trucks, there would be extras ect. It was ok beause you had the per push part. Now its seasonal so my skid steer with bucket got redrovered the heck out of there and now its red truck with ebling. Done in 42mins while drinking a coffee.
it took me 3 years to convince them to go seasonal


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Dean, I agree. That was the whole purpose of buying the snoway, plowing a road with an 11'8 blade makes sense. companies hiring me as a sub see it as a pickup is a pickup. Its not that hard on fuel so my costs really aren't much higher than an 8 ft blade, but I'm carrying more than 3 times the snow. Certainly not getting 3 times the money.


----------



## greywynd

As far as this snow tomorrow goes, I hope it's not as wet and slushy as some I've plowed in the past. When it's too wet, I've had snow 'float' out of a push box on the layer of water and scatter itself everywhere, what a PITA.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

did we ever answer what holds more the mechanbility 14ft V or the 1016 horst?


----------



## jayman3

looks like we are in for a snack of snow,5-10 tonight then another 10-15 tomorrow changing over to rain,I wont like the fuel bill from this storm when I paided 131.9 for diesel
Plus I am down a machine my new one of course,why do we pay 125k for equipment and 100 hrs in new a float move to get it back to the dealer.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1263101 said:


> did we ever answer what holds more the mechanbility 14ft V or the 1016 horst?


No. Chads to busy overloading his truck and go carting. LOL


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1262979 said:


> This season yep


How many hours have you billed/truck?


----------



## Jaynen

Would be nice to be either north or south of this storm, I think we are gonna get stuck with freezing rain, snow, and rain.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JD Dave;1263202 said:


> How many hours have you billed/truck?


I'll let you know when my statement gets made up. All the hoursheets are at my fathers. I'm guessing around 200-salt truck, 150ish on the rest.


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1262960 said:


> Just watched the local news according to EC our yearly total is 385cm and a ton of wind to blow it all around. I hope this one turns out to be mostly rain my wallet could use a break.


I'm with you on this one, from the looks of the radar it's gonna stay rain, but they have upgraded us to 5-10, tractor hasn't been out of the shed for nearly a month and that doesn't upset me, would kind of like to keep it that way till April.


----------



## cet

If you can't find enough of your own work there is nothing wrong with sub work. I think I would rather sub then cut the price lower just to get work. If you can get that many hours without all the stress and pressure it might be a good choice.

With the rising fuel prices I wonder if grass bids are going to rise this spring, I somehow doubt it.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1263236 said:


> I'll let you know when my statement gets made up. All the hoursheets are at my fathers. I'm guessing around 200-salt truck, 150ish on the rest.


We very seldom get over 100 hrs of actual plowing I think were around 70 right now.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Yah, that's what we were at last year other than one truck was plow/salt together. 

This year though we've been covering a lot of extra routes. One of the other subs has missed as many as he's showed up for. All those hours go to us as well. My designated route is probably only about 70% of our total hours this season. That's why when we were having the discussion at the beginning of the season I said it pays for us to still work hard even though its hourly. They keep us out the longest because we're productive.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

cet;1263243 said:


> If you can't find enough of your own work there is nothing wrong with sub work. I think I would rather sub then cut the price lower just to get work. If you can get that many hours without all the stress and pressure it might be a good choice.
> 
> With the rising fuel prices I wonder if grass bids are going to rise this spring, I somehow doubt it.


Contracts are clearly better when there is money in them, That way you can slam them and get it done/get back to fixing and sleeping.

At the same time though, Some of the prices now are so low that I can't imagine taking them on and having the risk of salt amounts and slip/falls being on your head. I just need enough to cover my bills and keep my guys happy through the winter. This way has little risk.


----------



## DeVries

cet;1263243 said:


> If you can't find enough of your own work there is nothing wrong with sub work. I think I would rather sub then cut the price lower just to get work. If you can get that many hours without all the stress and pressure it might be a good choice.
> 
> With the rising fuel prices I wonder if grass bids are going to rise this spring, I somehow doubt it.


From what I have seen so far no chance of that happening ,like gmc Dave mentioned yesterday nothing has changed.

Last year I was at a school board grass cutting tender opening, three years, the winning bid kept the prices the same for all three years ,he obviously wasn't thinking about gas prices, labour costs ,etc.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm asking because I'm curious, how much of a factor is gas in the pricing of grass? In my line we burn between $5-$10/hr on machines ranging from $70-$95/hr. Approximately 7-10%. I don't know what mowers burn or what they work out to hourly. Is it similar?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

WN's people are sniffing glue.

Anyone ever attend Landscape Management Network seminars?


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1263284 said:


> WN's people are sniffing glue.


I've been watching the temps and mulling around outside (greasing) I can't believe it's gonna snow ..........but I'm not always right. Be interested to hear from the guys in London if that wave that just went through was snow.....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I've get emails from them. Let me know if I'm wrong, but it seems like someone took basic introduction to business courses at college. Then they put the basic principles of business (know your costs, delegate work, etc...) on a interactive computer program Then they market it to landscapers by showing a guy working hard and not making as much as he'd like. Pretty much all of us. I've always somewhat questioned companies that say they can make my company run more efficiently without knowing the details of what the company even does. 

I studied at Western, and most of their 'online lecture topics' were topics discussed in week 1 of any business class. Plus we got to get drunk and I brought home my girlfriend. lol. I recommend that seminar over the Landscape Management Network.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1263296 said:


> I've get emails from them. Let me know if I'm wrong, but it seems like someone took basic introduction to business courses at college. Then they put the basic principles of business (know your costs, delegate work, etc...) on a interactive computer program Then they market it to landscapers by showing a guy working hard and not making as much as he'd like. Pretty much all of us. I've always somewhat questioned companies that say they can make my company run more efficiently without knowing the details of what the company even does.
> 
> I studied at Western, and most of their 'online lecture topics' were topics discussed in week 1 of any business class. Plus we got to get drunk and I brought home my girlfriend. lol. I recommend that seminar over the Landscape Management Network.


www.tbglandscape.com. Owner of landscape management network. He seems to know a thing or 2 about a successful company....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

OK something is up with the weather network.
I just logged in on the computer in the front and checked it.

24-Hour Precipitation Outlook
1 in of rain from Wednesday Afternoon to Thursday Afternoonclose to 5 in of snow from Wednesday Afternoon to Thursday Afternoon

since when does twn report in inches! I first thought... ok downgraded to 5cms, but 5 inches. 



I think they just throw darts at a board and pick random things.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1263308 said:


> I think they just throw darts at a board and pick random things.


I think they throw darts at each other and the richochets hit the keyboard.


----------



## cet

According to EC it is snow in London now. They are a lot farther south so this one is going to be bad I feel.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

musclecarboy;1263302 said:


> www.tbglandscape.com. Owner of landscape management network. He seems to know a thing or 2 about a successful company....


I have no doubt they know what they're doing. They do very nice work. What I was meaning with my comment is that topics such as the importance of delegating work, knowing your costs etc... are such basic principles that they are not something you need to buy a program to learn. If they are putting on an educational seminar in the fashion of the unilock and permacon ones to educate landscapers on how to properly do business, then great. Nobody can ever be too educated. The emails that I have recieved are more tailored to 'buy out program' as can be seen at http://www.landscapemanagementnetwork.com/

If you look at any seminar that is put on to show you how to run a business, they are all headed by a ridiculously successful leader. I'm skeptical by nature of anybody selling the 'secret ingredient' to their success.

Anybody that goes, please inform me if I'm wrong. If there is legitimately information that is helpful, I will gladly eat my words and sign up for the next one. I'm speaking from absolutely no experience with them other than being rubbed wrong by the ads.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

WN is showing nothing but rain in London, I hope it stays warm!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

country style has roll up the rim now also and I have been getting a coffee there for the last week. 6 winners of free medium coffee. 

smart meters were installed last month on the tenants hydro meters and my own. 
my hydro bills went up about 25% with the same useage of kw. I dont think I would want to own a tanning business now, or a laundromat. 

the price of things at the grocery store have gone up to. Im not a big tomoatoe person but 
ill have to think of something new to throw at the competition cause its getting awefull expensive. 

Cobourg gas and diesel prices are 10cents lower then oshawa/whitby

thats the MrD-report. tune in next week when we take Mrs D to be wedding band shopping.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1263339 said:


> thats the MrD-report. tune in next week when we take Mrs D to be wedding band shopping.


Would've thought you found those online by now..... at a great price.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

If you want to get motivated on making money. Read RichDadPoorDad 
its about buying property. it will open your eyes at how you look at things.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1263344 said:


> Would've thought you found those online by now..... at a great price.


except that I do all the computers for the local jeweler, and well we gotta feed those that feed us. we looked the other day and his first words were "dont worry dean its not as expensive as you think" I said "your warrenty has got to be up on those machines right?"


----------



## Triple L

Snowin pretty good here now....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Collecting or melting on contact?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the radar is looking quite active
Lots of giant blobs. Hope I dont get hit till 3pm.


----------



## musclecarboy

Mr.Markus;1263344 said:


> Would've thought you found those online by now..... at a great price.


LOL kijiji at it's finest!


----------



## PlatinumService

the temp has gone up here. was -4 now hovering at 0


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1263330 said:


> I have no doubt they know what they're doing. They do very nice work. What I was meaning with my comment is that topics such as the importance of delegating work, knowing your costs etc... are such basic principles that they are not something you need to buy a program to learn. If they are putting on an educational seminar in the fashion of the unilock and permacon ones to educate landscapers on how to properly do business, then great. Nobody can ever be too educated. The emails that I have recieved are more tailored to 'buy out program' as can be seen at http://www.landscapemanagementnetwork.com/
> 
> If you look at any seminar that is put on to show you how to run a business, they are all headed by a ridiculously successful leader. I'm skeptical by nature of anybody selling the 'secret ingredient' to their success.
> 
> Anybody that goes, please inform me if I'm wrong. If there is legitimately information that is helpful, I will gladly eat my words and sign up for the next one. I'm speaking from absolutely no experience with them other than being rubbed wrong by the ads.


Ok ok I got it. It's very true, everyone has their secret ingredient. If bill gates or steve jobs did the same thing today, I'm sure they wouldn't have near the same success. Lots of it has to do with timing in addition to business sense and luck.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Anyone going to PERFORMANCE WORLD CARSHOW this weekend??? I'll be there for sure on set-up day (Thursday) weather permitting and probably Saturday.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Light snow in Stratford*

Have a few flakes dropping here, melting on contact... temp is 0 to +1

Radar shows most of the heavy stuff is missing us, for now,,,,


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Sounds good, We have heavy flurries now


----------



## CGM Inc.

SLUSH FEST started


----------



## CGM Inc.

Close to 5cm is all they say on TWN around here.
Wet and heavy, starts sticking a little but turns in water when you drive on it.


----------



## DeVries

All rain here.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Light stuff here, sticking to gravel but pavement is just wet. Concrete walkways lil bit slushy, getting warmer though. Wait it out I guess.... I've got "The Hangover" PVRed so I'm gonna laugh through the afternoon, Peak Freans were still on sale this week.


----------



## Neige

Come on temps WARM UP. Calling for 20cm before changing to rain. Both TWN and EC are on the same page with this one. Thats a rare occasion, don't know what to make of that.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Current road conditions
Starts sticking where there is no salt residue but turns immediately into water when you step or drive on it.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1263455 said:


> Light stuff here, sticking to gravel but pavement is just wet. Concrete walkways lil bit slushy, getting warmer though. Wait it out I guess.... I've got "The Hangover" PVRed so I'm gonna laugh through the afternoon, Peak Freans were still on sale this week.


The Hangover is an awsome movie. Havn't laughed that hard in a long time.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Neige;1263468 said:


> Come on temps WARM UP. Calling for 20cm before changing to rain. Both TWN and EC are on the same page with this one. Thats a rare occasion, don't know what to make of that.


Means you're definately not getting 20 cm before changing to rain!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I watched Hall Pass last night, had some pretty funny moments in it. Hangover 2 is going to be out in May, hopefully funny!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Rain at 1PM*

..... had a few minutes of snow, few minutes of sleet, few minutes of freezing rain.... All rain at 1pm here in Stratford


----------



## TLG99

Nothing but nothing but rain here..temp. is +1 currently, with a high of +3 forecasted today and temps. raising to +6 by morning. Still calling for 2cms this afternoon, but don't see that happening. Fine by me,lol.

Whats up with EC's rader sometimes...we should have been getting significant snow or rain as per the rader, but only a few scattered drops have been falling.

Hangover is for sure a funny movie.....I highly recommend The Fighter btw.... kinda like a 2011 version of Rocky....Whalberg is good, but Bale steals the show...good movie!!


----------



## musclecarboy

Twn changed their hourly to show rain at 7pm instead of midnight. It's starting to stick out there.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1263518 said:


> Twn changed their hourly to show rain at 7pm instead of midnight. It's starting to stick out there.


It doesn't take much to make me happy. 

I have to be at the airport for 6:30pm.


----------



## CGM Inc.

I have a feeling that we won't do anything around here.
Nothing sticks at this point and we had some very heavy flurries!

First private Guy just drove by loaded up with salt


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1263525 said:


> It doesn't take much to make me happy.
> 
> I have to be at the airport for 6:30pm.


LOL. I would leave now if you want to make it on time... Traffic is so slow


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1263530 said:


> LOL. I would leave now if you want to make it on time... Traffic is so slow


The flight is delayed getting into Atlanta. Who knows what time he will make it here.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Little 2yard city salter just drove by loaded up  

+2 and raining


----------



## CGM Inc.

Big city salter just did my street.......


----------



## grandview

Someday I'll get a winner.


----------



## cet

I guess there's money in the budget they are trying to get rid of.

My better 1/2 works like that also.payup


----------



## grandview

Hey Cet, I've been reading how you been getting beat up the last 2 seasons. If you were to take what you actually did and converted it to a "tender" as you guys say. How much higher would it be compared to what your contract price is now?


----------



## cet

Because I have multi year deals on my places I am happy where they are. This is the last year of a 5 year on Catholic schools. I would resign for a 4% increase. Last year we did real well and this year we are above average for plows but not salting. On average I'm quite happy. You learn to not go blow a ton of money because you had a good year. But I'm old so I've been around long enough to save for the rainy day.

I did a plaza last year. First year I ever did it and I change 65k. We hardly went, made good money. This year the guy is doing it for 55k and I'm not sure if he will even make wages.

I don't like 1 year contracts. Making extra is nice but getting hit hard can take some people out of business.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1263540 said:


> I guess there's money in the budget they are trying to get rid of.
> 
> My better 1/2 works like that also.payup


We have some road construction going on for the last 2 weeks.
2 regional trucks and workers here all day overseeing what the private contractor does. Vehicles idle all day and 1 Guy never makes it out of his truck :realmad::realmad: Construction Guys left at 1 when I got home.....he is still sitting there since! McDonald lunch dumped under the vehicle too! :realmad: Tax $$$ at work


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet has more salt then mcdonald french fries, a new gmc, and golfs the summer away. 
I want to get beat up too. 

cet is atm in french


I like the Im old part.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1263554 said:


> cet has more salt then mcdonald french fries, a new gmc, and golfs the summer away.
> I want to get beat up too.
> 
> cet is atm in french
> 
> I like the Im old part.


I know I have an extra 3 tons that belongs to someone.


----------



## Daner

Wow, weather gods what are you doing, I thought the season was donewesport

Snowen heavy over at my neck of the woods


----------



## jdbplow

nothin really in toronto, light flurries then rain to wash it all away. hopefully the rain takes over and i dont have to leave my warm warm house lol


----------



## grandview

How can it be warm in Toronto? That's near the Arctic Circle.


----------



## schrader

Snowing real good here, still calling for 10cm before the change over to rain


----------



## McGaw

We haven't gotten any snow. Only rain. Twn was calling for 1-2cm overnight last night, but it just rained, and then we were suppose to get 2-4cm today. They switched it all to rain. Calling for 16-24mm of rain from today until tomorrow evening.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We salted a few commercials to be safe, but I hope it starts raining soon before the calls start coming!


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1263559 said:


> I know I have an extra 3 tons that belongs to someone.


I need to get a shop and my own salt shack..... Tell Rick the new chain is fine, it just fell off because I assembled the master link wrong.... Idiot :realmad:


----------



## musclecarboy

grandview;1263595 said:


> How can it be warm in Toronto? That's near the Arctic Circle.


This winter the arctic circle is just below NY state.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1263559 said:


> I know I have an extra 3 tons that belongs to someone.


you can charge me storage if you want. I kinda forgot about that.
can you pm me your number again. I dont have it anymore.

the trailer is empty it did have a nice load of scrap stainless on it that went for $900 to the scrap yard. the coolers and counters were worth more in scrap then working.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DOWNGRADED HERE

24-Hour Precipitation Outlook
25-35 mm of rain from Wednesday Evening to Thursday Evening
1-3 cm of snow from Wednesday Evening to Thursday Evening


----------



## grandview

Which one of you guys are in charge of plowing this Timmies?


----------



## Shaw

Wow this weather is killing me. It was pretty nice this morning, a little wind but its alright. Anyways got my new site up and going. www.rgconstruction.ca. Check it out. I gotta update the gallery in the next few days. I was talking to my partner today and he inform me, that we might be getting a job in the 6 figures as our first job of the season. It would be great. New trucks and equipment. How's everybody else with picking up jobs


----------



## grandview

Like that you can talk with live girls on your site!


----------



## Daner

All Rain here nowwesport


----------



## coif_kid

Anyone in aurora and new market? What totals do you guys have on the ground there. I'm out of richmond hill and just do a few drives with 3cm trigger. Figure if its not too bad I'll let it melt away tonight and hopefully get below that 3cm tomorrow morning. If it's not too bad that is


----------



## schrader

Daner;1263624 said:


> All Rain here nowwesport


Send it this way please, we have about 3cm down and coming down good still.


----------



## Shaw

grandview;1263623 said:


> Like that you can talk with live girls on your site!


Yeah its pretty cool. From 8am - 5pm Monday- Friday and then i got a email of the conversation.


----------



## DeVries

Shaw;1263622 said:


> Wow this weather is killing me. It was pretty nice this morning, a little wind but its alright. Anyways got my new site up and going. www.rgconstruction.ca. Check it out. I gotta update the gallery in the next few days. I was talking to my partner today and he inform me, that we might be getting a job in the 6 figures as our first job of the season. It would be great. New trucks and equipment. How's everybody else with picking up jobs


That site dudes outfit tried to get me to sign but I had a website in the works already. How were they to work with? Are they as cheap as they say they are?


----------



## 3ipka

Rain Rain Rain, Doesn't look like we are going to get any snow what so ever. 

The faculty service department at my school are a bunch of clowns. Ive been sitting in the library for past few hours killing time, and 4 different trucks have salted the exact same area's in the last 30 min. Not a snow flake in site, and the temps here arent suppose to dip bellow 1-2 degrees. Its nice to know where my tuition money goes. lol..... the salt budget....

Correction: make that 5 times now lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

3ipka;1263652 said:


> Rain Rain Rain, Doesn't look like we are going to get any snow what so ever.
> 
> The faculty service department at my school are a bunch of clowns. Ive been sitting in the library for past few hours killing time, and 4 different trucks have salted the exact same area's in the last 30 min. Not a snow flake in site, and the temps here arent suppose to dip bellow 1-2 degrees. Its nice to know where my tuition money goes. lol..... the salt budget....
> 
> Correction: make that 5 times now lol


you wouldnt be saying that if you held the contract payup


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hey Shaw, you and I need to make sure we do all good work or we'll ruin each other's reps with names that similar. lol. What did you get for 6 figure? A resi or comercial? What new trucks/equipment are you looking at? 

So far I have a comercial interlock job, a resi driveway with flagstone path/pillars a one backyard, and a really neat retaining project which I would normally charge huge $$$$ for but its my parent's place and they own the R. half of my R.G. company so its basically 3 weeks of free labour.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

just sent out sidewalk and salt truck for anything thats open after 6pm.


----------



## musclecarboy

coif_kid;1263629 said:


> Anyone in aurora and new market? What totals do you guys have on the ground there. I'm out of richmond hill and just do a few drives with 3cm trigger. Figure if its not too bad I'll let it melt away tonight and hopefully get below that 3cm tomorrow morning. If it's not too bad that is


A snowblower is almost useless against this. I went out to do my sidewalks with my big 2 stage blower and made a mess of it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

musclecarboy;1263659 said:


> A snowblower is almost useless against this. I went out to do my sidewalks with my big 2 stage blower and made a mess of it.


how do you carry a blower with your salter? or you get to leave it onsite?
this is where those little toros do really well


----------



## musclecarboy

Shaw;1263622 said:


> Wow this weather is killing me. It was pretty nice this morning, a little wind but its alright. Anyways got my new site up and going. www.rgconstruction.ca. Check it out. I gotta update the gallery in the next few days. I was talking to my partner today and he inform me, that we might be getting a job in the 6 figures as our first job of the season. It would be great. New trucks and equipment. How's everybody else with picking up jobs


Small jobs are steady for me, nothing of any reasonable size signed. Jobs under $10k nobody wants to write a cheque to give Dalton the extra 13%.


----------



## 3ipka

MIDTOWNPC;1263655 said:


> you wouldnt be saying that if you held the contract payup


Yea, its all done internally by the university faculty services though, I wouldn't even want to guess what a contract this size would be worth. All I can say is they have a very impressive fleet... just aren't very organized


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1263666 said:


> how do you carry a blower with your salter? or you get to leave it onsite?
> this is where those little toros do really well


Trailer hitch platform. I don't want those ghetto toro single stage units. I have too much work, it's 3-4 hours with a big 30" 2 stage blower.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That's a serious blowjob you do tom...


----------



## grandview

R.G.PEEL;1263674 said:


> That's a serious blowjob you do tom...


Well he is a professional Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

musclecarboy;1263672 said:


> Trailer hitch platform. I don't want those ghetto toro single stage units. I have too much work, it's 3-4 hours with a big 30" 2 stage blower.


so you run that on 2cm snowfalls? have you tried the small toro's you can litterly run behind it on small snowfall.


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1263685 said:


> so you run that on 2cm snowfalls? have you tried the small toro's you can litterly run behind it on small snowfall.


You got it. I pretty much always run the 2 stage on full tilt. The system I have works perfect for me, any time savings would be wasted because the sidewalk guy would just sit around waiting for me to finish. If I ever have an independent sidewalk crew, that's a different story.


----------



## Elite_Maint

musclecarboy;1263672 said:


> Trailer hitch platform. I don't want those ghetto toro single stage units. I have too much work, it's 3-4 hours with a big 30" 2 stage blower.


3-4Hrs with a snow blower can't use an ATV or Lawn tractor with a plow?? I use the 21 Single stage blower for the sidewalks i know i have to do more passes but it's light as hell and I speed walk with low accumulation then i throw it in the truck and go to the next place...


----------



## Neige

grandview;1263621 said:


> Which one of you guys are in charge of plowing this Timmies?


Hey GV is that a pic from Sherbrook Qc. They got 72 cm in 24 hrs with high winds. What I find scary about that photo is the cars in the lot. Did they spend all day at their local Tims watching the snow fall? Still calling for close to 20 cm before it changes over to rain. Will keep you posted.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I can give you the number of one of my ex's... makes quick work of large blowing! Works best in 10-20cms!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

musclecarboy;1263696 said:


> You got it. I pretty much always run the 2 stage on full tilt. The system I have works perfect for me, any time savings would be wasted because the sidewalk guy would just sit around waiting for me to finish. If I ever have an independent sidewalk crew, that's a different story.


oh you have another guy do your walks while you plow. I get it now. I thought YOU did the sidewalks I was going to let you use my toro cause the boss gave me a promotion.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1263709 said:


> I can give you the number of one of my ex's... makes quick work of large blowing! Works best in 10-20cms!


Did she dump you because you couldn't meet the criteria? LOL


----------



## forbidden

We just hired and let go of a guy from Ontario... had a problem showing up to work at 6am. The excuse train derailed at the station it seems. First day we strapped a blowpak on him and he says "what's this for, I need a shovel or a snowblower for this". 5cm of snow here is easily moved with a Stihl 600 blowpak. Makes all of our residentials look great. Don't miss that heavy slog snow back on Vancouver Island at all.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

No, I dumped her cuz she wouldn't add 'salt in' to the contract. Ok, that was probably too far even for me...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Neige;1263708 said:


> Hey GV is that a pic from Sherbrook Qc. They got 72 cm in 24 hrs with high winds. What I find scary about that photo is the cars in the lot. Did they spend all day at their local Tims watching the snow fall? Still calling for close to 20 cm before it changes over to rain. Will keep you posted.


Looks like the backhoe operator in the back stayed there all day too.LOL

I threw salt at my commercial and old age homes. Shovelled walks and salted as well. Helped it I think, it was packing under traffic so I can sleep tonight and go out in the am if need be.


----------



## Shaw

DeVries;1263650 said:


> That site dudes outfit tried to get me to sign but I had a website in the works already. How were they to work with? Are they as cheap as they say they are?


Well they found me on Kijiji, when I posting ads and what not. There a pretty good company. I got alot of feature on the site and advertising on yahoo, bling and another search engine site. I m pretty happy with them. I had them re-design the site and they didnt charge me for it. Anyways I pay about 100 a month. Its kind of a lot but i like there customer service. I can ask for anything and I get it from him.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have on of those little toro's, they're fantastic and light enough to strap to the salter if you've got no room.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Just finished wrap up for from Sunday Mondays 24cm snowfall, repairs and preventative maintenance yesterday and today. Snowing lightly now. Just waiting............Time for some serious ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzsssss


----------



## schrader

The toros are awesome for walks I have four of them, they will blow a foot of snow, easy to pick up and move around. Only use the big ones when it gets bad, which was a lot this year. Still snowing like crazy here 6cm down now, don't think it is going to melt. Looks like plow number 38 tonight.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1263709 said:


> I can give you the number of one of my ex's... makes quick work of large blowing! Works best in 10-20cms!


Sorry I missed his name?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JD Dave;1263774 said:


> Sorry I missed his name?


Well played sir!


----------



## Alpha Property

ahhhh i love seeing rain fall all day today, just rain in the forcast here, plus 6 overnight


----------



## Mr.Markus

Snowing hard here now that the sun went down, think it'll be a heavy push. Actually some orange on the radar haven't seen that in a long time.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1263776 said:


> Well played sir!


That's what your boyfriend said. LOL Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## DeVries

Alpha Property;1263785 said:


> ahhhh i love seeing rain fall all day today, just rain in the forcast here, plus 6 overnight


Same here, let's hope it stays as rain, the temps are not rising as fast as I thought they would.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Come on rain!!!!!


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;1263793 said:


> Sorry couldn't resist.


Wow Dave - you struck me as the kind of guy who has alot of self control, and kind of keeps to himself.

With all the snow up by Caledon, figured you'd be working. Ran up to look at something off Airport Rd just up past Mayfield this aft, and it was pretty cool seeing the transition from all snow to sleet to freezing rain to all rain back at home.


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver;1263813 said:


> Wow Dave - you struck me as the kind of guy who has alot of self control, and kind of keeps to himself.
> 
> With all the snow up by Caledon, figured you'd be working. Ran up to look at something off Airport Rd just up past Mayfield this aft, and it was pretty cool seeing the transition from all snow to sleet to freezing rain to all rain back at home.


We don't have any snow up here, all of it is below the 401. We actually did a full salting right or wrong not sure. I'm really use to seeing the transition on the way down the 410 it amazing what the distance makes.


----------



## Shaw

R.G.PEEL;1263657 said:


> Hey Shaw, you and I need to make sure we do all good work or we'll ruin each other's reps with names that similar. lol. What did you get for 6 figure? A resi or comercial? What new trucks/equipment are you looking at?
> 
> So far I have a comercial interlock job, a resi driveway with flagstone path/pillars a one backyard, and a really neat retaining project which I would normally charge huge $$$$ for but its my parent's place and they own the R. half of my R.G. company so its basically 3 weeks of free labour.


Yeah for sure. We love our customers because they make us live good lol. Its a condo downtown. We did some work for the general manager and they really like our work. So they want us to do it. My partner did the job when it was being built, he was with Northline Paving. We're looking to get two F350. We looked at 07 F350 Dually Crew Cab and if its still around were going to buy it. Thats gonna be his truck. For me I m going for my first diesel. Probably a f350 ext cab and 8 foot box. Right now were looking for a Case skidsteer and I got a link for a 80's model Case Backhoe and with original 400 Hours.wesport. I own small cleaning company and i was talking with the owner last night and he said he'll let me know when hes selling it. His company makes the software for the military style construction vehicles. We need a dump and a enclosed trailer. Thats about it


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1263815 said:


> We actually did a full salting right or wrong not sure. I'm really use to seeing the transition on the way down the 410 it amazing what the distance makes.


Same here! It was the right thing to do!
Talked to one of our Board Members even he said to salt without a second guess.


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;1263815 said:


> We don't have any snow up here, all of it is below the 401. We actually did a full salting right or wrong not sure. I'm really use to seeing the transition on the way down the 410 it amazing what the distance makes.


We went into Caledon looking for a Tim's, came out on Old Base Line, and cars couldn't get up the hills. It wasn't alot of snow, maybe and inch and a half, but really slick.

By the time we got to the 401 it was pretty much sleet. This was around 5pm.

Don't know how people deal with that traffic everyday! I would sure drink alot more (once I got home).


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver;1263826 said:


> We went into Caledon looking for a Tim's, came out on Old Base Line, and cars couldn't get up the hills. It wasn't alot of snow, maybe and inch and a half, but really slick.
> 
> By the time we got to the 401 it was pretty much sleet. This was around 5pm.
> 
> Don't know how people deal with that traffic everyday! I would sure drink alot more (once I got home).


It was all those fancy cars that have snow companies do their driveways so they don't need snowtires, right?!


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver;1263826 said:


> We went into Caledon looking for a Tim's, came out on Old Base Line, and cars couldn't get up the hills. It wasn't alot of snow, maybe and inch and a half, but really slick.
> 
> By the time we got to the 401 it was pretty much sleet. This was around 5pm.
> 
> Don't know how people deal with that traffic everyday! I would sure drink alot more (once I got home).


Traffic is always a concern for us, rush hour and snow can really turn a 30 min drive into a 2 hours very quickly. Could be the reason I drink but I doubt it.


----------



## grandview




----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1263830 said:


> It was all those fancy cars that have snow companies do their driveways so they don't need snowtires, right?!


Where they come from they don't have snow so why would they need snow tires?


----------



## 3ipka

grandview;1263833 said:


>


LMFAO, I see that commercial all the time, never gets old


----------



## Jaynen

Anyone in the Kitchener area gonna plow this mess? I am indesicive if its gonna melt away or not.


----------



## cet

Where is this rain coming from. It looks like it all just ends.


----------



## musclecarboy

I'm stumped.... I snowblowed sidewalks then salted and the salt turned the slush to ice. WTF!?!?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We ended up doing a full plow everywhere. No salting. I think it was the right call, I just wish I had made it sooner. I waited till 11 to make the call for sure.


----------



## rooferdave

I went out at 5 and plowed everything, did you guys hear about the 7 year old in Montreal who got plowed into a snowbank by a plow truck? Took 3 hours to find him but I think he is going to live


----------



## Neige

We have 7cm down with lots more on the way, and still -2. Called all my guys for a 3am start.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*snowed like a b!tch so it was a full plow which made things almost perfect so out went the salt, was slick underneath ..... then as soon as the salt was laid you could feel it getting warmer and it started to rain hard, its still raining! Whats up with this weather? *_


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

We got called to plow all of our schools arounf 10:30, ended up plowing slush at all of our sites...sites closest to lakeshore were water when we got there. Mother nature will take care of the rest. Breakfast time for the crew.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

We got called to plow all of our schools arounf 10:30, ended up plowing slush at all of our sites...sites closest to lakeshore were water when we got there. Mother nature will take care of the rest. Breakfast time for the crew.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Pristine PM ltd;1264066 said:


> We ended up doing a full plow everywhere. No salting.


Same here....Some places had just slush some places were just water.. whatever looked messy we scraped. I didn't salt either road temp was +2.


----------



## PlatinumService

went out this morning. let the rain do its thing. a couple spots had to be plowed but that was just from a little driftng and touched up a few sidewalks. other than that everything was black. back home plow off around an hour this morning. it can do this the rest of the season.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Salt for us and everything is OK.


----------



## DeVries

We watched it all run into the drains. Calling for 5cm's today though, not sure how thats going to work with temps at 6.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1264102 said:


> Salt for us and everything is OK.


Same here. I did lots checks at 5am just to make sure. My yard at home is a complete mess and since its gravel ill wait for it to melt.


----------



## ff1221

All rain all night here, calling for 10-15cm for tomorrow, be nice if it would just go one way or the other, wonder how long this weather pattern will last.


----------



## Triple L

I can't believe how many of you guys plowed... Things were a tad bit slushy but NOBODY around here plowed... Gravel lots were pure ice... I pulled into one, stopped and that was it, couldn't get going again LOL..


----------



## jdbplow

Pristine PM ltd;1264066 said:


> We ended up doing a full plow everywhere. No salting. I think it was the right call, I just wish I had made it sooner. I waited till 11 to make the call for sure.


full plow...wow arent u in toronto...i didnt even have to go out, rain took care of everything for me....but scarborough got hit pretty hard,luckilly i have nothing in scarborough


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We are Scarborough/North York/ Pickering/Markham/Oshawa

Our downtown stuff was fine, but we sub most of that, even stuff around Eglinton would have been fine if we took a risk. Everything else had enough to justify a plow, it wasn't worth the risk.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Our sites closest to Lakeshore didnt need anything. As we got further north (up to Burnhamthorpe or 401) the more slush there was...I dont doubt rain and warmer temp would have taken care of things,,,but IMO sites looked sloppy and neglected and the slush should have been cleared (or at least spread around) ...so we did.


----------



## musclecarboy

I pushed the Slush and it's clear now. Unplowed areas are still covered and nasty. Hopefully we get +7 today


----------



## TLG99

All rain here in the hammer.....last night, today and tomorrow.

A little concerned for tomorrow...a ton of precipitation and highs of only +1,.....forecasted rain can change to an unforecasted snow pretty quick in those temperatures. Would not be the first time that has happened this year.


----------



## musclecarboy

EC is pretty confident about a ton of rain tonight, I guess we'll see.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

I got a full push in. Had to salt some high traffic commercials cause of the ice underneath, that seemed to just bubble it up , rebladed 2 of them just before opening. Friggin mess here, gravel roads and drives are just hardpack ice. Just reaching +4 now. I backdragged about 10 residential gravel drives all of which exceed 500ft, I hate March. Nothing broke.... always good.


----------



## schrader

Ground is cold traffic areas where icy untouched areas plowed off nice, anything gravel, well good luck with that.


----------



## Neige

Well we ended up with 20cm and then 4 hrs of ice pellets. Just turning over to rain now, everything was plowed twice and it still looks like a mess. Ice pellets have a way to make salt pretty useless. So over the last 10 days we are over 60 cm, I have had enough of winter and there is still 5 more weeks to go.


----------



## schrader

Neige;1264299 said:


> Well we ended up with 20cm and then 4 hrs of ice pellets. Just turning over to rain now, everything was plowed twice and it still looks like a mess. Ice pellets have a way to make salt pretty useless. So over the last 10 days we are over 60 cm, I have had enough of winter and there is still 5 more weeks to go.


Wow, makes Ontario's weather sound like a dream, good luck hope it is less than 5 weeks


----------



## R.G.PEEL

PITA plowing waves, but at least traction was good with the unfrozen asphalt. certainly worked the truck but was working in 2wd at least. Windrowing worked good but got really heavy. The box blades weren't so effective, 5 inch tall piles and they'd run past the sides instead of building up. Had to take the truck to one of the skid sites and windrow it for him. Once it was in windrows the liquid would run out and he'd be able to push the remaining snow. Thought I was done early as my truck sites went quick. I was just getting home when my skid guy phoned and asked for help


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pretty much sums up my mood today......


----------



## rooferdave

Mr.Markus;1264309 said:


> Pretty much sums up my mood today......


uh oh that can't be good,

btw I am grounded untill I can get all my paperwork done:realmad:

on another note, last night a toyota almost passes me in the inside lane and cuts hard over into the side of my blade, goes into a spin which I stopped by t-boning her and pushing her 40 ft down the rd. Blade started making strange noises so I swapped for another truck, 1 more for the list...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Neige;1264299 said:


> Well we ended up with 20cm and then 4 hrs of ice pellets. Just turning over to rain now, everything was plowed twice and it still looks like a mess. Ice pellets have a way to make salt pretty useless. So over the last 10 days we are over 60 cm, I have had enough of winter and there is still 5 more weeks to go.


that will weed out the weak

Your not a plow guy your a warrior. wow!


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1263604 said:


> I need to get a shop and my own salt shack..... Tell Rick the new chain is fine, it just fell off because I assembled the master link wrong.... Idiot :realmad:


I was referring to Dean's salt that I owe him.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1264325 said:


> I was referring to Dean's salt that I owe him.


Ohh got it. You own the community storage shed I guess:laughing:


----------



## cet

I hope it is almost empty at the end of the winter.


----------



## grandview

Hi guys up North.


----------



## DeVries

grandview;1264357 said:


> Hi guys up North.


You have way to much time on your hands. Did your wife leave you and that's why you are back on here again?


----------



## grandview

DeVries;1264367 said:


> You have way to much time on your hands. Did your wife leave you and that's why you are back on here again?


I wish.Thumbs Up


----------



## Shaw

I m handing out flyers and I been doing it since this morning. Seen Alot of houses that need waterproofing so hopefully we get some calls in the next few days.


----------



## old.goalie

E Maintenance;1263370 said:


> Anyone going to PERFORMANCE WORLD CARSHOW this weekend??? I'll be there for sure on set-up day (Thursday) weather permitting and probably Saturday.


where and when is it?

I need to pre-plan my vehicle purchases when i cash my $50 million lotto max cheque on mondayThumbs Up


----------



## grandview

old.goalie;1264438 said:


> where and when is it?
> 
> I need to pre-plan my vehicle purchases when i cash my $50 million lotto max cheque on mondayThumbs Up


Impossible, I bought the winning tix the other day.payup


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Shaw, what do you use to dig up the houses you waterproof? backhoe?


----------



## Elite_Maint

old.goalie;1264438 said:


> where and when is it?
> 
> I need to pre-plan my vehicle purchases when i cash my $50 million lotto max cheque on mondayThumbs Up


it's at the international center on Airport Rd. I will be there for set-up this evening for sure too.


----------



## old.goalie

grandview;1264440 said:


> Impossible, I bought the winning tix the other day.payup


Good for you, we must have the same numbers...

..i'm not greedy and as long as the money goes to someone who works hard and is not about to die from old age Thumbs Up


----------



## old.goalie

E Maintenance;1264445 said:


> it's at the international center on Airport Rd. I will be there for set-up this evening for sure too.


Are you working there doing set ups or displaying products/items.


----------



## CGM Inc.

officially sick of winter!
changing the gear drive on a salter, broke down last night!


----------



## Elite_Maint

old.goalie;1264455 said:


> Are you working there doing set ups or displaying products/items.


I have alot of friends that either have car clubs or stuff related in the automotive industry. I go there to help out buddies. I've been going to this show for 14years lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1264495 said:


> officially sick of winter!
> changing the gear drive on a salter, broke down last night!


Felt the same way today, just rainy day gloom I hope.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1264544 said:


> Felt the same way today, just rainy day gloom I hope.


1 more salt run on hand....that would work out awesome! 
Hope we don't need to get any more in but I doubt it.

Was OK a while ago but now its raining cats and dogs!


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1264495 said:


> officially sick of winter!
> changing the gear drive on a salter, broke down last night!


Break downs suck. It's good to have backup and/or buddies to help out. I agree, let's hope it's over soon!


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1264563 said:


> Break downs suck. It's good to have backup and/or buddies to help out. I agree, let's hope it's over soon!


O come on, a few weeks ago you guys were all fired up to push snow..... Get your head back into the game, you'll have 7 months to do that talk....


----------



## cet

I just heard we lost the dash and running lights on one of the trucks. He lost the dash lights 2 weeks ago. It had a 20 amp fuse in there but everytime he put a 20 back in it blew so he put a 30 in. Last night on the way home he could smell plastic burning, it was the fuse. Looking for a short is going to be fun. I hope it is the trailer hitch wiring.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

is it in a ford cet? this isn't another smartass comment about ford/chevy, if its a ford I know what it is


----------



## cet

No, 1998 GMC

It was so wet last night it could be a bare wire under the truck. I'm hoping it's the 7 pin connector


----------



## R.G.PEEL

oh. If its a dually check the marker lights on the humps, I've had the fuse for my dash/running lights go a few times in the fords, its always that road crud has made its way up in the fender hump and corroded the fixture til it shorts.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1264621 said:


> oh. If its a dually check the marker lights on the humps, I've had the fuse for my dash/running lights go a few times in the fords, its always that road crud has made its way up in the fender hump and corroded the fixture til it shorts.


It's a SRW. My dually is older than yours and I haven't had that problem so Im thinking gm doesn't have an issue of that nature.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1264615 said:


> No, 1998 GMC
> 
> It was so wet last night it could be a bare wire under the truck. I'm hoping it's the 7 pin connector


Remember when the cover broke off my 7 pin on the dually back in Nov? The trailer brake controller flickers and goes on and off when it's snowing/raining out. I replaced the whole assembly with a 7 pin/4 pin double-outlet unit and it's back in order.


----------



## cet

I had those marker lights go on my dodge.


----------



## ff1221

Well looks like we could be in for some heavy ****e, kind of a crap shoot as to what, when, and where, forecast says tomorrow for us but the radar looks a little sketch, I'm ready for spring!


----------



## DeVries

I'm not trusting the forcast, radar is showing some snow, London has some snow. Will have to keep an eye out tonight.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

We took on some damage today. The only piece that didn't go out was our 08 pickup. My father went to a meeting this morning and while driving on the 400 ran over a ratchet strap that someone lost and was blowing around on the highway. He heard THUMP THUMP THUMP and his dash lit up like a christmas tree. Apparently the strap wrapped itself around the driveshaft and was spinning with it, swinging the hook which grabbed a wire harness and ripped about 2' out of it. Luckily it was all lights and sensors so the truck was able to drive to the shop. What are the odds of the strap actually getting caught?


----------



## PlatinumService

R.G.PEEL;1264643 said:


> . What are the odds of the strap actually getting caught?


apparently 1-1 odds in your case


----------



## rooferdave

cet;1264583 said:


> I just heard we lost the dash and running lights on one of the trucks. He lost the dash lights 2 weeks ago. It had a 20 amp fuse in there but everytime he put a 20 back in it blew so he put a 30 in. Last night on the way home he could smell plastic burning, it was the fuse. Looking for a short is going to be fun. I hope it is the trailer hitch wiring.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?


if it was me I would first unplug your brake control (should be a square connecter under dash near drivers door) and then try a new fuse (15 or 20 amp) and see if it still blows, if the prob stops at least you know where to start tracing, Typically the dash light fuse is connected to the tail lights, reasoning behind this is people rarely check these lights, but if the dash goes out they will go straight to a mechanic and the unsafe condition of taillights will be fixed.


----------



## cet

I will give that a try in the morning. Thanks


----------



## rooferdave

as to the plastic smell...is he sure it was the fuse he was smelling???? they should blow loooonng before heating like that, have a smell of the controler itself, that may be the issue. Let me know how that works


----------



## cet

It's funny that last week one of my broker's brake controller started to short out.

I'm not sure that truck has a brake controller, I seldom drive it and we never use it for towing. It is a plow only truck.


----------



## rooferdave

let me know if you find a brake control then, alot of these trucks do have them, and if you do not need the controller unpluging it is a real easy fix, however keeping in mind its a plow truck NOTHING is ever easy


----------



## cet

I will let you know. Hopefully I figure it out in the morning.


----------



## ff1221

We're gettin effed, flakes the size of a buick coming in at 75lbs per square inch, damn system is rotating right on top of us, going to be a long heavy push. Sounds like everybody in town dropped the ball, Town roads foreman just called me to make sure I was up and said nobody else is out, not that it matters, looks like the majority of snow is still to come.


----------



## GMC Driver

We got big flakes right now too - grass is white, asphalt slushy.

We're going to drop salt and try to keep asphalt wet, but there's alot of water content with these flakes - it might be hard to keep it that way. Looks to be a long day - this thing is pinwheeling right over Ontario, and you can tell the temps must be hovering right around freezing. Kind of odd to see it raining to the northeast, but snowing in the southwest.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*15cm and counting*

15cm of wet cement and counting... think I blew the Allision tranny out of my 2001 this morning... no reverse gear... funny how it worked great yesterday.....

Anybody got a good used one for sale ?

Good start to a crappy day...


----------



## JD Dave

StratfordPusher;1264942 said:


> 15cm of wet cement and counting... think I blew the Allision tranny out of my 2001 this morning... no reverse gear... funny how it worked great yesterday.....
> 
> Anybody got a good used one for sale ?
> 
> Good start to a crappy day...


How many km on your truck. I've never actually heard of an allison going unless they have had extreme power added.


----------



## CGM Inc.

rain, rain and more rain out my way.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1264954 said:


> rain, rain and more rain out my way.


I'm glad to hear that.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We just started getting big flakes in Scarborough


----------



## PlatinumService

JD Dave;1264950 said:


> How many km on your truck. I've never actually heard of an allison going unless they have had extreme power added.


yeah me too. i was told that if you shift too early in to reverse in an allison it will go into limp and you have to shut it off for a few seconds and it will reset and be fine.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Started getting flakes in Vaughan. nothing sticking.


----------



## McGaw

Got caught with our pants down. NOONE is out plowing. Only the city, kind of strange... I went to sleep at about 3am and it was just raining. Woke up at 6am and theres a solid 6" on the ground. All wet snow. It's getting a really wet layer on top and we're suppose to get another 5-10cm today. I'm not looking forward to this at all. I can't wait for the winter to be over. 
Was able to get my properties done easily on time, just going to head out in one of the trucks now. Stay safe out there!:salute:


----------



## JD Dave

PlatinumService;1264965 said:


> yeah me too. i was told that if you shift too early in to reverse in an allison it will go into limp and you have to shut it off for a few seconds and it will reset and be fine.


I did that 3 years ago plowing for CET by accident. I had to shut the truck off and everything was fine after that. Kind of the reason why I sold it.


----------



## cet

E Maintenance;1264968 said:


> Started getting flakes in Vaughan. nothing sticking.


Snowing hard here.


----------



## PlatinumService

JD Dave;1264970 said:


> I did that 3 years ago plowing for CET by accident. I had to shut the truck off and everything was fine after that. Kind of the reason why I sold it.


we will keep that one between us LOL



cet;1264972 said:


> Snowing hard here.


is it sticking? nothing here yet. actually not even raining right now


----------



## Elite_Maint

cet;1264972 said:


> Snowing hard here.


Looks like it just turned into rain here WTF! make up your mind already!!!! Hope it stays as rain!! I wanna be at the car show today seen some nice muscle cars yesterday during set-up.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1264970 said:


> I did that 3 years ago plowing for CET by accident. I had to shut the truck off and everything was fine after that. Kind of the reason why I sold it.


LOL you a-hole! 

It was squeaking when I started it cold so last Saturday I drove down to Scarborough to get a pair of idler pulleys and a belt from Collins (kicka$$ place for delco parts) and literally on the way home the one idler seized and burned the belt! How's that for luck. I replaced it at the side of the road and I was back in action in 15 mins. You guys with older d-max's with squeaks, do that fix.


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1265008 said:


> LOL you a-hole!
> 
> It was squeaking when I started it cold so last Saturday I drove down to Scarborough to get a pair of idler pulleys and a belt from Collins (kicka$$ place for delco parts) and literally on the way home the one idler seized and burned the belt! How's that for luck. I replaced it at the side of the road and I was back in action in 15 mins. You guys with older d-max's with squeaks, do that fix.


yeah been there.... thought i just blew a belt once so i put a gm belt on that cost me $100 turned the motor over and ripped the belt apart. i was really green when i bought this truck and didnt even think of the idler pulley(s). i will never let that happen again. replaced them both just to be safe and its all good now. i was on the side of the 400 at the time lol


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1265008 said:


> LOL you a-hole!
> 
> It was squeaking when I started it cold so last Saturday I drove down to Scarborough to get a pair of idler pulleys and a belt from Collins (kicka$$ place for delco parts) and literally on the way home the one idler seized and burned the belt! How's that for luck. I replaced it at the side of the road and I was back in action in 15 mins. You guys with older d-max's with squeaks, do that fix.


Thats great timing. I changed the 2 belts and 2 idlers on my Freightliner and it still squeks. Cost me over $400 to fix nothing.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1265010 said:


> Thats great timing. I changed the 2 belts and 2 idlers on my Freightliner and it still squeks. Cost me over $400 to fix nothing.


Have you got the hydro valve issues under control?


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1265014 said:


> Have you got the hydro valve issues under control?


Yes $300 for a new valve fixed that. We have a 14ft blade on her now so I'll try that next time it snows. I love driving the auto around it's so much more relaxing.


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1264942 said:


> 15cm of wet cement and counting... think I blew the Allision tranny out of my 2001 this morning... no reverse gear... funny how it worked great yesterday.....
> 
> Anybody got a good used one for sale ?
> 
> Good start to a crappy day...


How much are you looking on spending?

I have a perfectly working one if the price is right...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1265017 said:


> How much are you looking on spending?
> 
> I have a perfectly working one if the price is right...


What happened to the "every snowplower needs a spare tranny, you know how hard I work my truck Dave" LOL


----------



## PlatinumService

JD Dave;1265023 said:


> What happened to the "every snowplower needs a spare tranny, you know how hard I work my truck Dave" LOL


because the key word in his post was "if the price is right"


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I thought allisons were bulletproof? Is it the sensor on the side? "Range shift inhibited" on the display?


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1265032 said:


> I thought allisons were bulletproof? Is it the sensor on the side? "Range shift inhibited" on the display?


They are $130 from Collins auto parts btw. I paid $300 from a dealer


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1265032 said:


> I thought allisons were bulletproof? Is it the sensor on the side? "Range shift inhibited" on the display?


It could be the NSBU or the shift cables. I'm betting it's not the transmission. The prices right doesn't start for an hour anyways.


----------



## greywynd

The Wed night/Thursday morning mess was a real PITA for me, they didn't think we'd need to plow, so called me in later than I would have liked (prefer to do the drive down while roads are still halfway decent!!), then there was enough rain happening by the time I got there that the snow would literally 'float' out of the box as I was pushing with the loader. 

On top of that, a couple of our sites seem to freeze when nothing else does, and they were borderline again for this one. Keeps our walks guys busy, and we pounded a bunch of salt to them with the pickups. 

Grant met up with me though, brought me a hot chocolate (never did get into coffee) and rode around for a couple of the salt runs and to shoot the breeze. Took a look at his Rev, that is one heck of a blade for a truck, I can see how productive that thing would be. Hopefully they've got the bugs worked out now and it keeps going for a long time for ya!!

Oh, btw, rolled up the rim after we parted ways and it was a free coffee!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1265044 said:


> It could be the NSBU or the shift cables. I'm betting it's not the transmission. The prices right doesn't start for an hour anyways.


Price is Right! Maybe this is where Chad shows you up about all your heckling and his gf's and posts up pictures of his "bob barker beauties" to prove you wrong.



that storm gave me memories of last years 2 plows. bobcat had some issues with traction with the 9ft pusher. gravel lot was a mess. we did a full plow started at 1am, and then salted anything that was open 24 hour or at 6am... the stuff that opened at 9am was ok because the rain had time to melt it.

watched a guy in a toolcat with a plow and it was useless. i really liked them and thought about getting one over my bobcat but the snow stopped it dead in its tracks. maybe if it had more weight but it looked silly spinning.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;1265047 said:


> The Wed night/Thursday morning mess was a real PITA for me, they didn't think we'd need to plow, so called me in later than I would have liked (prefer to do the drive down while roads are still halfway decent!!), then there was enough rain happening by the time I got there that the snow would literally 'float' out of the box as I was pushing with the loader.
> 
> On top of that, a couple of our sites seem to freeze when nothing else does, and they were borderline again for this one. Keeps our walks guys busy, and we pounded a bunch of salt to them with the pickups.
> 
> Grant met up with me though, brought me a hot chocolate (never did get into coffee) and rode around for a couple of the salt runs and to shoot the breeze. Took a look at his Rev, that is one heck of a blade for a truck, I can see how productive that thing would be. Hopefully they've got the bugs worked out now and it keeps going for a long time for ya!!
> 
> Oh, btw, rolled up the rim after we parted ways and it was a free coffee!!


sounds like a date to me.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

greywynd;1265047 said:


> The Wed night/Thursday morning mess was a real PITA for me, they didn't think we'd need to plow, so called me in later than I would have liked (prefer to do the drive down while roads are still halfway decent!!), then there was enough rain happening by the time I got there that the snow would literally 'float' out of the box as I was pushing with the loader.
> 
> On top of that, a couple of our sites seem to freeze when nothing else does, and they were borderline again for this one. Keeps our walks guys busy, and we pounded a bunch of salt to them with the pickups.
> 
> Grant met up with me though, brought me a hot chocolate (never did get into coffee) and rode around for a couple of the salt runs and to shoot the breeze. Took a look at his Rev, that is one heck of a blade for a truck, I can see how productive that thing would be. Hopefully they've got the bugs worked out now and it keeps going for a long time for ya!!
> 
> Oh, btw, rolled up the rim after we parted ways and it was a free coffee!!


You SOB! I drink 6-8/day and have got absolutely nothing this year! I've bought a whole bunch of winners, but none have been mine!


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1265052 said:


> Price is Right! Maybe this is where Chad shows you up about all your heckling and his gf's and posts up pictures of his "bob barker beauties" to prove you wrong.


You apparently haven't met Chad. LOL


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1265057 said:


> You SOB! I drink 6-8/day and have got absolutely nothing this year! I've bought a whole bunch of winners, but none have been mine!


I've won 4 free coffees and nothing else. I avg about 1 coffee/day.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

MIDTOWNPC;1265052 said:


> Price is Right! Maybe this is where Chad shows you up about all your heckling and his gf's and posts up pictures of his "bob barker beauties" to prove you wrong.
> 
> There's an idea. I'm sure they're quite handsome!


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1265061 said:


> MIDTOWNPC;1265052 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Price is Right! Maybe this is where Chad shows you up about all your heckling and his gf's and posts up pictures of his "bob barker beauties" to prove you wrong.
> 
> There's an idea. I'm sure they're quite handsome!
> 
> 
> 
> We shouldn't make fun of Chad when he's not here. He's probably driving his over loaded pickup around endangering the lives of the unsuspecting citizens of the KW area.
Click to expand...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1265064 said:


> R.G.PEEL;1265061 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We shouldn't make fun of Chad when he's not here. He's probably driving his over loaded pickup around endangering the lives of the unsuspecting citizens of the KW area.
> 
> 
> 
> K let me know when he gets here.
> In the meantime who's fair game to pick on?
Click to expand...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JD Dave;1265064 said:


> R.G.PEEL;1265061 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We shouldn't make fun of Chad when he's not here. He's probably driving his over loaded pickup around endangering the lives of the unsuspecting citizens of the KW area.
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be a treat for him when he gets home. Abrasive or not, that guy can take what he gives. He's a pretty good sport.
> 
> Dave, do you have any work on 14th in markham? From what I gather you work out further in the west, but there must be a doppleganger for you in markham. Black denali pickup parked watching (maybe videotaping) a deere with a pusher. The denali isn't all that common for plowers so I figured maybe it was you?
Click to expand...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I had to wiki that word because I didnt do school

A doppelgänger (pronounced [ˈdɔpəlˌgɛŋɐ] ( listen)) is a tangible double of a living person in fiction, folklore, and popular culture that typically represents evil. In the vernacular, the word doppelgänger has come to refer (as in German "doppelt(e)") to any double or look-alike of a person.


----------



## PlatinumService

MIDTOWNPC;1265071 said:


> I had to wiki that word because I didnt do school
> 
> A doppelgänger (pronounced [ˈdɔpəlˌgɛŋɐ] ( listen)) is a tangible double of a living person in fiction, folklore, and popular culture that typically represents evil. In the vernacular, the word doppelgänger has come to refer (as in German "doppelt(e)") to any double or look-alike of a person.


ding ding ding... dean, come on down your the next contestant on chad sells if the price is right


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

PlatinumService;1265073 said:


> ding ding ding... dean, come on down your the next contestant on chad sells if the price is right


I wont be able to answer the next question unless I can bring my laptop.


----------



## greywynd

Must be a day or so since any snow happened, everyone is rested enough to be having fun!!

Go figure though, March 11, and I just got word that we have a go for a removal this weekend????


----------



## greywynd

Tell you what Grant, meet up again and you can have the winning rim...since I don't drink coffee anyway. Next one's on me though anyway!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Snow dumped here this morning 6am-8;30 about 2 inches of that wet stuff, switched over to rain now. Most commercials burned of with a good quick salting (whew) Plowed a few, (cause more money in that than salting) and it matched up the shoveled walkways.Thumbs Up Did I mention that I hate wet March plowing, gonna leave the gravel ones alone for now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

greywynd;1265088 said:


> Tell you what Grant, meet up again and you can have the winning rim...since I don't drink coffee anyway. Next one's on me though anyway!


Could be love.....spring is in the air.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;1265088 said:


> Tell you what Grant, meet up again and you can have the winning rim...since I don't drink coffee anyway. Next one's on me though anyway!


Second date!!! :laughing:


----------



## snowplowchick

I drove through Triple L's territory this morning and it was a disaster zone. I think the plowers down there dropped the ball!

You guys must be right, he is probably busy


----------



## PlatinumService

snowplowchick;1265105 said:


> I drove through Triple L's territory this morning and it was a disaster zone. I think the plowers down there dropped the ball!
> 
> You guys must be right, he is probably busy


you mean he kicked you out when he had to go plowing? you should have given him a hand at least... he would probably make it worth your while


----------



## Mr.Markus

snowplowchick;1265105 said:


> I drove through Triple L's territory this morning and it was a disaster zone. I think the plowers down there dropped the ball!
> 
> You guys must be right, he is probably busy


They didn't get hit till late same as us, not a fun morning, even Couinty and Town have trouble once the commuters are up.


----------



## snowplowchick

PlatinumService;1265108 said:


> you mean he kicked you out when he had to go plowing? you should have given him a hand at least... he would probably make it worth your while


lol

Nah, I am trying to baby the plow along 'til spring. I really put it through the gears this season



Mr.Markus;1265109 said:


> They didn't get hit till late same as us, not a fun morning, even Couinty and Town have trouble once the commuters are up.


It sure seemed like it. Saw an overheated plow truck on the side of the road with a full load of salt there. I bet their places are mad!


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus;1265095 said:


> Could be love.....spring is in the air.


One just never knows......



MIDTOWNPC;1265097 said:


> Second date!!! :laughing:


Want to join in for a threesome? :laughing::laughing:

Somehow though I think my wife would likely have something to say about any of it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;1265133 said:


> One just never knows......
> 
> Want to join in for a threesome? :laughing::laughing:
> 
> Somehow though I think my wife would likely have something to say about any of it.


you just crossed the line of way to much info... I think I better go fix some computers.
over to you markus, this is all you from here. Thumbs Up midtown signing off.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Yah, same here. My girlfriend has a strict no dating guys policy especially if I met them online. Hopefully Mark and Dean don't take this wrong but she's a bit better looking than they are too. Their coburg and peterborough accents just don't do it for me the way her french one does either. 

Just two guys sitting around talking about their businesses, running hoes. 

We gotta stop this topic though, If Chad is as hard up as JD makes him out to be I don't want me and Mark in his spank bank!


----------



## greywynd

LOL!! On a better note, just got a call a bit ago, one of my repeat customers asking me to go look at a trenching job, have to meet him for 3 to take a look at it. Sounds like they are looking to do it asap, so I can see it being a messy, muddy job.....fortunately, he supplies the 'in trench' labour most of the time, so I can stay relatively clean inside the cab!!


----------



## greywynd

R.G.PEEL;1265166 said:


> Yah, same here. My girlfriend has a strict no dating guys policy especially if I met them online. Hopefully Mark and Dean don't take this wrong but she's a bit better looking than they are too. Their coburg and peterborough accents just don't do it for me the way her french one does either.
> 
> Just two guys sitting around talking about their businesses, running hoes.
> 
> We gotta stop this topic though, If Chad is as hard up as JD makes him out to be I don't want me and Mark in his spank bank!


We posted at the same time!

As far as looks go, I would hope almost any female looks better than I do to you guys...if not, I know you've been sniffing way too many exhaust fumes!!

Grant rode around with me for a couple salt runs, he got to see how quiet an electric salter is rather than a gasser. While doing so we were comparing notes on excavators, skid steers, limestone (armorstone), quarries, and lots of summer notes!!

As far as I'm concerned, networking is always a good thing, good way to find out what works for others, where there strengths are, and where we can possibly help each other out. It may be that in a year or two the family will be relocating, possibly to the GTA, and developing connections can never be a bad thing if it happens.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Agreed, and its always nice to hold someones hand while salting. It gets lonely out there.


----------



## PlatinumService

lets keep the bromance to minimum here fellas.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Just to keep you Guys on your towes!
Winter ain't over yet!


----------



## By-The-Lake

PlatinumService;1265179 said:


> lets keep the bromance to minimum here fellas.


Had to read it twice but that was good for a chuckle. xysport


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

snowing good here but nothing is sticking. temp is +1

no salt on any properties because of all the rain. might have to do something in the morning if the temp goes down and it keeps it up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1265160 said:


> you just crossed the line of way to much info... I think I better go fix some computers.
> over to you markus, this is all you from here. Thumbs Up midtown signing off.


Luckily I got called out at the right time to plow a few drives....straight hetero drives... it was getting weird.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Think your right*



snowplowchick;1265105 said:


> I drove through Triple L's territory this morning and it was a disaster zone. I think the plowers down there dropped the ball!
> 
> You guys must be right, he is probably busy


Think they call it getting hammered with wet concrete...

25cm of wet cement here in Stratford..... snow still dropping....


----------



## Jaynen

Man that was a mess, but that stuff plowed great and hardly any windrows to chase, just couldnt stack it to high.


----------



## CGM Inc.

snowing here now but doesn't stick.


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1265199 said:


> Just to keep you Guys on your towes!
> Winter ain't over yet!


Nice salt shack [mansion]!


----------



## cet

Got my lights fixed. We have a tailgate salter on the truck. Looks like the driver backed it into a snowbank pinching the wires going to the light on the salter to light the license plate. That must have blown the fuse for the running and dash lights. Replaced the fuse with another 20amp fuse but it blew so he replaced it with a 30. The fuse was to strong to blow so it melted 4 wires together on the back of the dimmer switch and blew the fuse. It also toasted the dimmer switch. Phoned the dealer for a switch, $129.50. Went to the wrecker's, $25 cash. Took us about 5 hours to fix. I was then cleaning out the truck and I found a western wiring plug, thought WTF is this for. Look in the grill to find the one plug has been ripped off. It was the 3 wire one that works the lights. Fixed that and haven't said anything to him yet. I imagine it happen this morning and he is going to fix it this weekend. I wonder if he will say anything when he finds it has been fixed.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1265287 said:


> Got my lights fixed. We have a tailgate salter on the truck. Looks like the driver backed it into a snowbank pinching the wires going to the light on the salter to light the license plate. That must have blown the fuse for the running and dash lights. Replaced the fuse with another 20amp fuse but it blew so he replaced it with a 30. The fuse was to strong to blow so it melted 4 wires together on the back of the dimmer switch and blew the fuse. It also toasted the dimmer switch. Phoned the dealer for a switch, $129.50. Went to the wrecker's, $25 cash. Took us about 5 hours to fix. I was then cleaning out the truck and I found a western wiring plug, thought WTF is this for. Look in the grill to find the one plug has been ripped off. It was the 3 wire one that works the lights. Fixed that and haven't said anything to him yet. I imagine it happen this morning and he is going to fix it this weekend. I wonder if he will say anything when he finds it has been fixed.


sounds like a fun friday Thumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1265066 said:


> JD Dave;1265064 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be a treat for him when he gets home. Abrasive or not, that guy can take what he gives. He's a pretty good sport.
> 
> Dave, do you have any work on 14th in markham? From what I gather you work out further in the west, but there must be a doppleganger for you in markham. Black denali pickup parked watching (maybe videotaping) a deere with a pusher. The denali isn't all that common foR plowers so I figured maybe it was you?
> 
> 
> 
> no wasn't me. There's a black Denali tow truck he same as mine in Mississauga and I always have to look twice to make sure its not mine.
Click to expand...


----------



## rooferdave

I have to admit I have never seen a business that is as brutal on vehicles as plowing! I start to wonder myself why I buy so many trucks but it is so much easier to stock your own parts!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

rooferdave;1265308 said:


> I have to admit I have never seen a business that is as brutal on vehicles as plowing! I start to wonder myself why I buy so many trucks but it is so much easier to stock your own parts!


atleast its not hard on your body like oh I dont know ROOFING.

maybe you should get a dodge wesport


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1265341 said:


> atleast its not hard on your body like oh I dont know ROOFING.
> 
> maybe you should get a dodge wesport


There's a nice 2008 5500 in the for sale section. Price looks good too.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1265345 said:


> There's a nice 2008 5500 in the for sale section. Price looks good too.


Wow! Love the spelling of that Guy! Nice truck so.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

That's just how Dodge guys talk.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1265345 said:


> There's a nice 2008 5500 in the for sale section. Price looks good too.


its really nice and yes its a good price. however I have enough trucks.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1265345 said:


> There's a nice 2008 5500 in the for sale section. Price looks good too.


You are on those deals like white on rice LOL!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

musclecarboy;1265379 said:


> You are on those deals like white on rice LOL!


Its not just the deal... he is craving a dodge. come cet come to the other side


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1265368 said:


> That's just how Dodge guys talk.....


I thought americans


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## CGM Inc.

Anyone doing something tonight? roads are getting pretty dry


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1265386 said:


> Anyone doing something tonight? roads are getting pretty dry


I'm trying to leave it until 4am. I probably should go do site checks now but I think the piles are still running pretty good.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1265394 said:


> I think the piles are still running pretty good.


Don't forget your TP.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1265381 said:


> Its not just the deal... he is craving a dodge. come cet come to the other side


I've been on that side. I had a 1998 and 2000 3500 dually's. They pushed like tanks. I was happy with the truck over all. I have to say they might have the best seats of the big 3. The leather was much better then the older GM's. They were also longer and had better support.

The body didn't hold up well and it was near impossible to keep a front end in them.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1265397 said:


> I've been on that side. I had a 1998 and 2000 3500 dually's. They pushed like tanks. I was happy with the truck over all. I have to say they might have the best seats of the big 3. The leather was much better then the older GM's. They were also longer and had better support.
> 
> The body didn't hold up well and it was near impossible to keep a front end in them.


I use lukeslink on the front end. It has replacable bushings that are a poly material.
as parts go on the other years I will replace with lukes link also. Its for all the tierod ends and it works well. I use the Steering Stabilizer bar also, which really helps.
My 99 needs fenders cause they are rotting, but I see it in all them. It will get redone in spring and ontop I will cover that part with fender flares. Ive been on the hunt for a set of leather seats for the 03, as its worn out pretty good. You like the duallys and bigger trucks, where as I hate the dual wheels. We just cant get into the places we can with the Shortbot Single wheel. Thats my problem with tractors too, I can't get in everywhere. The backhoe I have can only push 4 lots on its own and can help at another 6 but the other 20+ is no use.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ground is partially covered here and its still flurries. Im not touching it till morning and even then nothing opens till 9am so if it looks like it will melt it might get a few grains of salt but I think it will be gone by am. 

The gravel lot at the salt pile is knee deep mud. gross. 


btw that picture is sick cedar ! Im havin a hard time holdin down my stir fry after seeing that. blah!


----------



## cet

To tell you the truth I hate dually's. Where my shop is the owner gets a new truck every 2-3 years. I would take over his lease and then buy it out at the end of the lease. He changed from Dodge to Chev because he wanted a full back seat. His trucks were worked very little so I always took them and sold the one I had. His last truck was a nice 2500 CCSB Chev but I was there when he used to let his dogs go straight from the lake into the truck. The truck smelt so bad there was no way I was going to buy it and ended up with my new 09. I have no need for a dually and it is like driving a school bus.

I have had pretty good luck with the GM's but would buy any of the big 3 if the price was right and the truck is the right one.


----------



## musclecarboy

My next truck is going to be an EC dually or a CC loaded dodge 5500 or f550. Back seats are useless but I need to be able to put my seat back and maybe toss something there that needs to stay dry.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1265421 said:


> My next truck is going to be an EC dually or a CC loaded dodge 5500 or f550. Back seats are useless but I need to be able to put my seat back and maybe toss something there that needs to stay dry.


Why a dually?. I used to have a 1994 3500 SRW with a 9200 GVW. My friend had a 1995 3500 dually with a 10000GVW. His truck weighted 700lbs more then mine. He could carry 100lbs more then me. If you are towing it is a different thing but unless you are getting 4500 or 5500 trucks I would buy a SRW. JMO


----------



## R.G.PEEL

For towing or salting, I say it has to be a dually, for anything else its just significantly more expensive with no benefit.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1265426 said:


> Why a dually?. I used to have a 1994 3500 SRW with a 9200 GVW. My friend had a 1995 3500 dually with a 10000GVW. His truck weighted 700lbs more then mine. He could carry 100lbs more then me. If you are towing it is a different thing but unless you are getting 4500 or 5500 trucks I would buy a SRW. JMO


I like the long box and it just looks ******** with SRW.


----------



## cet

I agree the long box SRW looks pretty bad.


----------



## CGM Inc.

We are just done salting, maybe 50-60% was bare but where ever there was run-off it is just about to turn into ice. I went for a walk with the dog at 7pm and city walks where already icy. I can sleep now, just to much to not do anything.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Some nice slippy spots out there, took another spill infront of the salt shed,
gotta keep up my average of 2 times a year. Starting to think I should just stay in the truck or on the tractor, I seem more sure footed that way.


----------



## PlatinumService

had some freezing drizzle this morning. my truck had a little layer on it. the site was a skating rink. but within 20 mins of material being on it, everything was wet. no one else went out last night and just got a tims from another plaza and almost pulled a markus.


----------



## JD Dave

PlatinumService;1265530 said:


> had some freezing drizzle this morning. my truck had a little layer on it. the site was a skating rink. but within 20 mins of material being on it, everything was wet. no one else went out last night and just got a tims from another plaza and almost pulled a markus.


Damn you must of looked silly. I usually take a Markus once a year. I'm not sure we should name it after him because taking a Markus or pulling one doesn't sound right.


----------



## cet

We salted early also. With old age homes you always have to go.

Don't forget the clocks go ahead tonight.


----------



## CGM Inc.

why leave yourself exposed all night and go salting in the morning is all I can say.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1265544 said:


> why leave yourself exposed all night and go salting in the morning is all I can say.


In reality you need to go out night and morning. Last night the piles were still running and they still are a little this morning. I'm more worried about the morning traffic then at night. Also I like to be out before 5 am every morning so I know exactly what needs to be done.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1265537 said:


> We salted early also. With old age homes you always have to go.
> 
> Don't forget the clocks go ahead tonight.


I forgot about the clocks.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1265023 said:


> What happened to the "every snowplower needs a spare tranny, you know how hard I work my truck Dave" LOL


LOL, Stratford pusher, I do have a mint ATS Extreme trans with a brand new Mike L converter in the box that I'd sell for $6,500 if your trans is cooked...



JD Dave;1265064 said:


> We shouldn't make fun of Chad when he's not here. He's probably driving his over loaded pickup around endangering the lives of the unsuspecting citizens of the KW area.


LOL you guys sure had it out for me yesterday eh!!! But I gotta admit "I'm assuming your kind of like my dog helping me work on my truck when your helping ray sway out a pump" still burns a little........................ :laughing:



MIDTOWNPC;1265065 said:


> K let me know when he gets here.
> In the meantime who's fair game to pick on?


Im back 


snowplowchick;1265105 said:


> I drove through Triple L's territory this morning and it was a disaster zone. I think the plowers down there dropped the ball!
> 
> You guys must be right, he is probably busy


Why do I think you work for Gateman Milloy?????????????

Chad didnt drop the ball, it starting snowing at 4:45 and I was out at 5:15 waking up the boys to come in and open up the salt shak... But ALOT of guys did drop the ball, well lets say everyone but a few did LOL



Jaynen;1265273 said:


> Man that was a mess, but that stuff plowed great and hardly any windrows to chase, just couldnt stack it to high.


I dont know when you were plowing but around noon that stuff was stupid, it was like plowing a pool, just going everywhere, but then again, we put "pre-emergent" salt down... haha, get into the spring talk LOL


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1265421 said:


> My next truck is going to be an EC dually or a CC loaded dodge 5500 or f550. Back seats are useless but I need to be able to put my seat back and maybe toss something there that needs to stay dry.


I'd get the new international terrastar... They're a company that makes SRW conversions and pickup beds for them that look crazy slick with a chrome grill and headlight besels

Not that thats a "real" truck, but its sure a heck of a lot more truck then a F550 or dodge 5500 which is still a oversize pickup... Plus you get an allison trans with it and you can get them in 4X4 and they're more less half the price of a ford or dodge 

http://www.agilevehicles.com/Intern...Limited_Workstar_Durastar_CXT_RXT_Hauler.html


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1265534 said:


> Damn you must of looked silly. I usually take a Markus once a year. I'm not sure we should name it after him because taking a Markus or pulling one doesn't sound right.


 I agree. I think I just need to get the salt delivered the old way, and push it into the shed with the backhoe. Use to be the ground never froze out there and I never had a problem. I also never seem to spill the thawroxs, must be cause of the premium price....damn efficiency.


----------



## snowplowchick

Triple l, I don't work "for" anyone. Self-employed. Gateman Milloy, huh? Lol. Try again. 

Glad to hear you weren't like the majority I saw in your neck of the woods, malls weren't even plowed! How's a girl supposed to go shopping?


----------



## Mr.Markus

snowplowchick;1265574 said:


> How's a girl supposed to go shopping?


Is that all we have to do to stop them............?


----------



## Triple L

snowplowchick;1265574 said:


> Triple l, I don't work "for" anyone. Self-employed. Gateman Milloy, huh? Lol. Try again.
> 
> Glad to hear you weren't like the majority I saw in your neck of the woods, malls weren't even plowed! How's a girl supposed to go shopping?


It was just a guess... As they have a few girls work for them, the fisherblades and the wide service area add it all up and that's what I came up with...

The mall around here are done by a contractor that in london.... At 3:00 in the afternoon they were still going full bore... Rediculus! Nothing but a skating rink when I drove thru around 8 this morning....


----------



## cet

snowplowchick;1265574 said:


> Triple l, I don't work "for" anyone. Self-employed. Gateman Milloy, huh? Lol. Try again.
> 
> How's a girl supposed to go shopping?


If you haven't learned by now it is probably to late. Think of all the money your saving.

The local Mall sends a limo to pick my wife up. Kind of like Vegas sending a private jet.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1265571 said:


> I agree. I think I just need to get the salt delivered the old way, and push it into the shed with the backhoe. Use to be the ground never froze out there and I never had a problem. I also never seem to spill the thawroxs, must be cause of the premium price....damn efficiency.


50 feet in front of my salt shed hasn't frozen in years. It might never freeze again.


----------



## musclecarboy

So I did a 6:30 salt run and got a call at 9:15 that a lady slipped and broke her wrist. Awesome.


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1265593 said:


> So I did a 6:30 salt run and got a call at 9:15 that a lady slipped and broke her wrist. Awesome.


Sounds like she pulled a.......... nevermind. 
That sucks Tom.


----------



## musclecarboy

Mr.Markus;1265596 said:


> Sounds like she pulled a.......... nevermind.
> That sucks Tom.


No kidding. It's at the building chris is getting sued for. Hmm, these residents know something we don't....


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1265596 said:


> Sounds like she pulled a.......... nevermind.
> That sucks Tom.


No you always get back up. Hopefully she doesn't sue.


----------



## Triple L

I'd be going back to do site checks and take some pics... Throw down an extra ton of salt while your at it...


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1265609 said:


> I'd be going back to do site checks and take some pics... Throw down an extra ton of salt while your at it...


I'm here now and it's all perfect. It wasn't icy before either. Forget senior's places for next year.


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1265615 said:


> I'm here now and it's all perfect. It wasn't icy before either. Forget senior's places for next year.


I have 2 and the drainage is wonky on both, both needed full salts this morning. Then you get the evil eye from the anti salt people when they roll out of bed and it's +4 at 9:30am. Did I mention I hate March.


----------



## Triple L

O buddy is it some snowin' here!!!! In 2 minutes my salter tarp got completely covered!!! This better pass by quick!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1265622 said:


> O buddy is it some snowin' here!!!! In 2 minutes my salter tarp got completely covered!!! This better pass by quick!


.....and the thread goes silent while we all check the radar!!!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1265609 said:


> I'd be going back to do site checks and take some pics... Throw down an extra ton of salt while your at it...


Its doesn't matter what you do after.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1265631 said:


> Its doesn't matter what you do after.


You're right. A broken wrist is broken and she will sue if she wants to. Pretty clean cut. I just hope she didn't actually break anything. It's that mug worse when they're 70+ and a woman because that bone will never heal right.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1265630 said:


> .....and the thread goes silent while we all check the radar!!!


It seems to have passed... But man, that got me worried for a bit... That was crazy snow!!!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

That sucks Tom. Dont sweat it.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1265637 said:


> That sucks Tom. Dont sweat it.


Thanks. It's scary because nobody has ever hurt themselves while I have done this contract. I'm goin balls to the wall this summer to not worry about needing winter income as much.


----------



## DeVries

Triple L;1265635 said:


> It seems to have passed... But man, that got me worried for a bit... That was crazy snow!!!


It was near white out for about half an hour but in the last 15 minutes it's all melted. They are calling for snow tomorrow now, hope we don't get another saturday night special like the last two weekends.


----------



## By-The-Lake

musclecarboy;1265644 said:


> Thanks. It's scary because nobody has ever hurt themselves while I have done this contract. I'm goin balls to the wall this summer to not worry about needing winter income as much.


Sorry to hear about that. Especially after you have done your due diligence by salting the property.

On a related note I received an update to my liability policy that they are bugging me to sign and return. I am just wondering if this is normal or if I need to look for a new provider. Sounds like they decided to increase the cost of my liability coverage by up to $2500 over the premium I am paying if I ever have a claim.


Purpose of This Change
This change is part of your policy. It makes you responsible for part or all of any loss or damage to other people's property covered under Section 3 of your policy, "Liability Coverage".​
What I Agree To
2.1 In return for the premium charged, you agree to reimburse us $2,500 or the actual amount of the loss or damage, which ever is less, for loss or damage to property resulting from each incident covered under Section 3 of your policy, "Liability Coverage."
2.2 For each incident involving loss or damage to property of others:
- you agree to notify us as stated in section 3.4 of your policy, "Your and Other Insured Persons' Responsibilities," regardless of the amount of loss or damage:
- we will investigate any incidents and negotiate and pay resulting claims or judgements: and
-the amount you have to reimburse us for each incident is limited to the amount in 2.1 above regardless of the number of claims arising from the incident.​


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Thanks Chad*



Triple L;1265558 said:


> LOL, Stratford pusher, I do have a mint ATS Extreme trans with a brand new Mike L converter in the box that I'd sell for $6,500 if your trans is cooked...
> 
> LOL you guys sure had it out for me yesterday eh!!! But I gotta admit "I'm assuming your kind of like my dog helping me work on my truck when your helping ray sway out a pump" still burns a little........................ :laughing:
> 
> Im back
> 
> Why do I think you work for Gateman Milloy?????????????
> 
> Chad didnt drop the ball, it starting snowing at 4:45 and I was out at 5:15 waking up the boys to come in and open up the salt shak... But ALOT of guys did drop the ball, well lets say everyone but a few did LOL
> 
> I dont know when you were plowing but around noon that stuff was stupid, it was like plowing a pool, just going everywhere, but then again, we put "pre-emergent" salt down... haha, get into the spring talk LOL


Thanks Chad, will keep it in mind, they are looking at mine on Monday, will let you know if I need it...

Al


----------



## CGM Inc.

One of our "friendly competitors" is prohibited to plow the mall parking lot after 11.00 PM until 6.00AM in the morning! Neighbors complained about noise during night! WTF is wrong with people.

Now he has to clear certain areas of the mall before business open and does the rest during the day.

It's that mall R.G. Peel lives close to!

I took a "Markus" off the truck bed today.....not getting into details......but I survived the 3' drop without injury. I was in the dark inside a big box that was on top of the salter......tried to walk around the salter at the spinner end....   :laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

with a site like you talk about Tom I would look into seting up cameras on that site.
for like $800 you could have a camera system installed and if the place has internet access you could log into in over the net from your phone. you would have an ace in the whole if something came up. tigerdirect on woodbine has a system called the night owl, its infrared, and sure you might not get a close up of someone slipping but you would atleast have an idea of what your up against. i know your thinking you want nothing to do with this anymore but thing of a way that you can still service this site. i understand everything was done on your part but but think even beyond that. in a way your almost trying to keep and honest theif honest... even fake camera or signs saying such would be an idea. i find it strange with older people that they would want to sue, its only becaues usually they are so embarassed that something happened they dont even want to talk about it. perhaps when family members get involved but still. i have never experienced it and hope I dont have to but your on the ball so its not like your the guy that slept in and didnt bother. hang in there! i was going to stay keep your stick on the ice but by all means make a ton this summer, and make more in the winter too. and when you get just too much, start your own bank payup good luck


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1265551 said:


> In reality you need to go out night and morning. Last night the piles were still running and they still are a little this morning. I'm more worried about the morning traffic then at night. Also I like to be out before 5 am every morning so I know exactly what needs to be done.


I agree on that but most clients don't pay enough for a service like that. When we went out there wasn't much water anymore everything was pretty much slush. I haven't seen anyone else out at night beside the city. With the rising temps. in the morning it was just a stupid night again like the one coming ahead of us.

Can't it stay warm or cold! around 0 is just :realmad:


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's a good thing my ego is in my a$$. We need an ouch smiley.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1265685 said:


> It's a good thing my ego is in my a$$. We need an ouch smiley.


you mean a markus smiley


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1265685 said:


> It's a good thing my ego is in my a$$. We need an ouch smiley.


X2 tymusic


----------



## CGM Inc.

03 2500HD CC short box with 131,000KM and new transmission Government vehicle and pretty beaten from a cosmetic point of view. Brakes and tires in very good conditions. went for 8200$

Wanted a Ext Cab  I didn't buy it!


----------



## cet

Tom tell her you will pay for all her lost income while she stays at home healing her wrist.
Living in those building's I pretty sure she doesn't work.


----------



## goel

Cedar Grounds;1265682 said:


> I took a "Markus" off the truck bed today.....not getting into details......but I survived the 3' drop without injury. I was in the dark inside a big box that was on top of the salter......tried to walk around the salter at the spinner end....   :laughing:


I take it the sail made it.


----------



## grandview

cet;1265690 said:


> Tom tell her you will pay for all her lost income while she stays at home healing her wrist.
> Living in those building's I pretty sure she doesn't work.


Could be a stay at home hooker.


----------



## rooferdave

musclecarboy;1265633 said:


> You're right. A broken wrist is broken and she will sue if she wants to. Pretty clean cut. I just hope she didn't actually break anything. It's that mug worse when they're 70+ and a woman because that bone will never heal right.


I am a member of the legion and my home branch had 3 slip and falls 2 of which were broken hips and the lot had not been plowed for 48 hrs after any storm and no one sued. DO'nt worry about it...if she sues, even then you are just getting better value for your insurance doughThumbs Up. Until some one serves you, worrying is only gonna shorten your life...IF it happens till then don't worry ...be happy!


----------



## cet

rooferdave;1265850 said:


> I am a member of the legion and my home branch had 3 slip and falls 2 of which were broken hips and the lot had not been plowed for 48 hrs after any storm and no one sued. DO'nt worry about it...if she sues, even then you are just getting better value for your insurance doughThumbs Up. Until some one serves you, worrying is only gonna shorten your life...IF it happens till then don't worry ...be happy!


I agree Tom. The first slip and fall you go crazy. How many do you think Clintar and Sunshine get a year. I have one right now where the lady slipped on the school sidewalk. We don't even do walks but we are in it.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1265859 said:


> I agree Tom. The first slip and fall you go crazy. How many do you think Clintar and Sunshine get a year. I have one right now where the lady slipped on the school sidewalk. We don't even do walks but we are in it.


I agree, I'm just a little young and a little inexperienced and this stuff gets me worried. This is the 4th this year but the first 3 were people that fell in totally random spots (2 that I don't service). This is the first person to ever claim injury. Like you guys say, quit worrying and just see what happens. Not much I can do now.:whistling:


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1265562 said:


> I'd get the new international terrastar... They're a company that makes SRW conversions and pickup beds for them that look crazy slick with a chrome grill and headlight besels
> 
> Not that thats a "real" truck, but its sure a heck of a lot more truck then a F550 or dodge 5500 which is still a oversize pickup... Plus you get an allison trans with it and you can get them in 4X4 and they're more less half the price of a ford or dodge
> 
> http://www.agilevehicles.com/Intern...Limited_Workstar_Durastar_CXT_RXT_Hauler.html


My idea of a 5500/F550 is the fact that it looks normal like a pickup for everyday use, but has higher capacity. I don't want some big flashy truck like that Terrastar. I'm keeping the dually for now, the 2 trucks I have are perfect for a little while anyways.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Don't lose sleep over it*



musclecarboy;1265889 said:


> I agree, I'm just a little young and a little inexperienced and this stuff gets me worried. This is the 4th this year but the first 3 were people that fell in totally random spots (2 that I don't service). This is the first person to ever claim injury. Like you guys say, quit worrying and just see what happens. Not much I can do now.:whistling:


Don't lose sleep over it, if it happens just deal with it...

I am being sued for 1 mill over an accident 3 years ago, 45 yr old guy is a real nut case... claims his working life is over because of this accident, claiming whiplash, spinal injuries, mental
injury, he claims he is totally disabled...

Low speed 15mph accident, my plow guy backed out onto a road without seeing him coming, guy slide into the right rear bumper of my truck with the right fender of his 1985 Windstar... 1000.00 damage to my truck which is nothing more then a new bumper and a little paint on my half ton.
His Windstar had 3000.00 in damage which because of the year and shape it was in, they wrote it off.
I drove over and picked the guy up and drove him home, had no complaints of injury and thanked me for the ride.... find out later his was fired from his factory Supervisor job 2 days later for cause.... and all of a sudden he is off to a doctor and bed ridden and can't work because of the accident...... anybody smell something funny here ???

Been going on a year now and I have yet to hear anything back from my insurance company... which also turns out to be his insurance company....

I am very well insured for 4 mill plus 1 mill personal liability so I really don't worry about it, it's all up to lawyers now, sure they will make a few bucks off it if nobody else does.... lol...


----------



## grandview

I think tomorrow will be the first Sunday I haven't plowed in 2 months.


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1265708 said:


> I take it the sail made it.


Undercover salter it was. Thx for the help today Steve. Who knew I have collected so much crap over the years. Time to find some new diggs. At least we got 99% of my stuff out. Still pissed we didn't get the firewood.:laughing:


----------



## Grassman09

grandview;1265925 said:


> I think tomorrow will be the first Sunday I haven't plowed in 2 months.


You are not alone. Instead of going to church we plow snow on Sundays. Thought Sunday was the day of rest?


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1265895 said:


> My idea of a 5500/F550 is the fact that it looks normal like a pickup for everyday use, but has higher capacity. I don't want some big flashy truck like that Terrastar. I'm keeping the dually for now, the 2 trucks I have are perfect for a little while anyways.


I agree but that pic was the done up version (the one I'd drive), that truck is far from flashy with steel regular wheels and primer colour grill like it comes standard with... That was the denali version LOL


----------



## rooferdave

grandview;1265925 said:


> I think tomorrow will be the first Sunday I haven't plowed in 2 months.


be afraid..be very afraid...the night is still young!....


----------



## cet

snowing here. still melting on contact but I bet that will stop soon.


----------



## goel

Just poked my head outside also. In the last 5 minutes the vehicles are now all white and most of the gravel drive.......

You can tell the weekends by the white stuff


----------



## Alpha Property

60% of less than a cm here, nothing happening rite now


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Snowing here again! Everything is white, and i'm out of salt till tomorrow! :realmad:*_


----------



## Mr.Markus

1cm here....less than a salt run, thawrox held well. Going back to bed to find that lost hour.


----------



## musclecarboy

A trace of super fluff here. Didn't do much damage.


----------



## grandview

no snow ,bed time,and don't wake me.


----------



## PlatinumService

did a salt run this morning. town didnt come out until 6:30 to do the roads. half inch of wet, wet stuff. melted out well.


----------



## schrader

You southern guys got it made, close to 5cm on the ground here. Full plow and salt, that makes number 40 for me, looking forward to the warmth this week.


----------



## ff1221

maybe 2cm here, town plows rolled all the slop off the streets, so we'll be checking the ends of everybody's driveways, this weeks forecast looks great, hope that was mother nature's last big hurrah, in the end we got 20cm of cement, it was a long friggin day.


----------



## cet

Salt run for us. My old age homes were still black at 1am. My town is pretty small. My side was pure white at midnight and the other side was still black. The flakes were large and really wet at 1am.


----------



## musclecarboy

More touch ups today, too bad the sun won't be coming out to trim up all the edges. Oh well, it's safe now. I was doing some garage cleaning today, taking an inventory of tools for summer. I started my quick cut saw this morning, second pull. Very happy about that, gets me excited to cut some stone LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

close to nothing for us...I stayed in bed.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1266040 said:


> More touch ups today, too bad the sun won't be coming out to trim up all the edges. Oh well, it's safe now. I was doing some garage cleaning today, taking an inventory of tools for summer. I started my quick cut saw this morning, second pull. Very happy about that, gets me excited to cut some stone LOL


I brought my trimmers in from out of storage a few weeks ago... One layed on it side on the raking and was leaking a bit of fuel, so I brought it outside and took the pressure washer to it... After i was done pulled the cord just for fun, didnt prime it, didnt choke it, nothing... and it fired right up on the FIRST pull!!! I was more then just a little bit impressed! Stihl 4 mix's are the best


----------



## Triple L

I got a snowblower for sale.................

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1266121&posted=1#post1266121


----------



## rooferdave

here's an off topic but I hear from you all pretty much daily.. I have a 95 pound yellow lab and apparently I USED to have sod in my back yard, it appears my lab is now black. any ideas on what I should do?? Seed now? try a roller? or just leave it alone and find a new wife?


----------



## Mr.Markus

rooferdave;1266133 said:


> here's an off topic but I hear from you all pretty much daily.. I have a 95 pound yellow lab and apparently I USED to have sod in my back yard, it appears my lab is now black. any ideas on what I should do?? Seed now? try a roller? or just leave it alone and find a new wife?


Shingle it........

New wives are way expensive.


----------



## Triple L

get rid of all the turf, seeds not gonna do anything till the soil temp is atleast 59 degree's and then its a lost cause from the continual distruction


----------



## CGM Inc.

mulch......


----------



## JD Dave

Nothing like a little John Deere green.


----------



## CGM Inc.

sun makes an appearance


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1266249 said:


> Nothing like a little John Deere green.


You hacking up that nice low mileage truck? Lol


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1266262 said:


> You hacking up that nice low mileage truck? Lol


It's got 17k on the odometer and it's 4 years old this spring.


----------



## grandview

The Green Hornet ,AKA ,JD Dave.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1266287 said:


> It's got 17k on the odometer and it's 4 years old this spring.


How much is that per km.


----------



## grandview

Rick Martin of the French Connection died of a heart attack today.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1266290 said:


> How much is that per km.


If we only did a $ per hour or better yet $ per day calculation for our pickups LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Triple L;1266313 said:


> If we only did a $ per hour or better yet $ per day calculation for our pickups LOL


Mine do Ok in that field, I charge 2 hrs/day/machine moved @ the rate of the machine it is pulling. I average at least 1 move/day all summer


----------



## grandview

Anyone ever been on here?


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Just to warn everybody on here tire prices are going up 8.5-10% across the board on April 1st with most manufactures. Michelin/BF Goodrich prices will go up May 1st. Pricing increases due to rising raw material/oil costs.


----------



## Triple L

Bigfoot Brent;1266469 said:


> Just to warn everybody on here tire prices are going up 8.5-10% across the board on April 1st with most manufactures. Michelin/BF Goodrich prices will go up May 1st. Pricing increases due to rising raw material/oil costs.


8-10% hahahaha what a joke that is... There's only 2-4% profits in tires at michelin north america so they must be really operating at a loss right now eh???????

Looks like an easy excuse to get profits up higher then ever


----------



## rooferdave

grandview;1266383 said:


> Anyone ever been on here?


is that crickets I hear?


----------



## Elite_Maint

If anyone didn't go to Performance World carshow this weekend my friend posted some pictures on his forum first few pix are imports as you scroll down he has some muscle cars, trucks etc and then pics of models!..

http://www.fukenricen.ca/showthread.php?t=11142

It's not a truck pull lol but alot of the cars on my friends site regardless if they are import or domestic the majority of them are running anywhere from low 9's to low 11's quarter mile.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Hey guys,

I'm selling the tires off my Silverado they have less then 40,000kms on them still lots of life left. Going to get beefier tires for this truck.

They are Bridgestone Duravis M773 Make me an offer.


----------



## wilkie

rooferdave;1266133 said:


> here's an off topic but I hear from you all pretty much daily.. I have a 95 pound yellow lab and apparently I USED to have sod in my back yard, it appears my lab is now black. any ideas on what I should do?? Seed now? try a roller? or just leave it alone and find a new wife?


http://www.torontoputtinggreens.com/


----------



## rooferdave

wilkie;1266650 said:


> http://www.torontoputtinggreens.com/


thanks sent them an email for a quote


----------



## wilkie

I was kidding but hey it may work. I know if you google it or check out a home show or maybe even Canada Blooms show there are other companies that do it.


----------



## musclecarboy

E Maintenance;1266640 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm selling the tires off my Silverado they have less then 40,000kms on them still lots of life left. Going to get beefier tires for this truck.
> 
> They are Bridgestone Duravis M773 Make me an offer.


Post the size and pic and you'll be better off.


----------



## musclecarboy

wilkie;1266742 said:


> I was kidding but hey it may work. I know if you google it or check out a home show or maybe even Canada Blooms show there are other companies that do it.


No thats exactly what I would do. Put a generous patio then artificial turf the rest


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1266743 said:


> Post the size and pic and you'll be better off.


Don't plan on getting more then $40-50 a tire... I've been trying to sell my exact same tires and they only got 20K on them, they're literally brand new and I can't even get $100 a tire for them...


----------



## CGM Inc.

3 calls today alone for landscaping quotes! Sun does magic!


----------



## grandview

Cedar Grounds;1266764 said:


> 3 calls today alone for landscaping quotes! Sun does magic!


But I wanted it done yesterday!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1266760 said:


> Don't plan on getting more then $40-50 a tire... I've been trying to sell my exact same tires and they only got 20K on them, they're literally brand new and I can't even get $100 a tire for them...


.............................


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1266778 said:


> .............................


Sure you can, you just have to throw in 2 tires for free.:laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

grandview;1266383 said:


> Anyone ever been on here?


Isn't that the Canadian National Exhibition???


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1266800 said:


> Sure you can, you just have to throw in 2 tires for free.:laughing:


Haha yup, seems that's what would have to be done.... I'd rather burn em off before I do that tho... They're actually really nice tires so I'm just gonna run em on my 04 until someone buys them... If it takes 10 years that's fine to LOL


----------



## Elite_Maint

Triple L;1266760 said:


> Don't plan on getting more then $40-50 a tire... I've been trying to sell my exact same tires and they only got 20K on them, they're literally brand new and I can't even get $100 a tire for them...












Make me an offer!


----------



## Elite_Maint

If i don't sell them I'm gonna run them all spring/summer and then throw a new set on for the winter!...


----------



## rooferdave

roofer opens the bidding at $100.00 for the set... do I hear $120.....120 anyone got 120?


----------



## cet

E Maintenance;1266837 said:


> If i don't sell them I'm gonna run them all spring/summer and then throw a new set on for the winter!...


What size are they?


----------



## PlatinumService

.......$120


----------



## goel

Set of 2 or 4 in the bidding???

You might end up paying Chad 800 for the 4.


----------



## rooferdave

$120... I have $120 from the dude just to the north of us (unintellagble gibberish) do I hear $140...140...140 anyone?


----------



## Elite_Maint

245/75R16....set of 4.


----------



## rooferdave

E Maintenance;1266864 said:


> 245/75R16....set of 4.


140... 140...140...120 going once....


----------



## Alpha Property

$140 here lol


----------



## rooferdave

Alpha Property;1266870 said:


> $140 here lol


looking to the west I hear 140 from the man leaning on the toro snowblower!!! 160...160...160 (insert gibberish) do I hear 160??? how about that chick I see to the norhwest? ma'am is that 160???


----------



## coif_kid

$150 for the set


----------



## rooferdave

coif_kid;1266909 said:


> $150 for the set


Lady and gentleman..it would appear I have a bid of 150 from young Andrew!!! From the norhern end of T.O it would appear looking for...I have 150 looking for 160...160... do I have a bid from the American who posts pics of phallic symbols in Toronto??? Grandview is that 160 I hear???


----------



## Triple L

rooferdave;1266929 said:


> Lady and gentleman..it would appear I have a bid of 150 from young Andrew!!! From the norhern end of T.O it would appear looking for...I have 150 looking for 160...160... do I have a bid from the American who posts pics of phallic symbols in Toronto??? Grandview is that 160 I hear???


Hahaha this is halarious!!!
Are you taking the buyers fee there roofer dave? LOL


----------



## rooferdave

Triple L;1266932 said:


> Hahaha this is halarious!!!
> Are you taking the buyers fee there roofer dave? LOL


yes you to in the north west...was that a nod??? 160 from the north west!

(works for beer)


----------



## Triple L

rooferdave;1266948 said:


> yes you to in the north west...was that a nod??? 160 from the north west!
> 
> (works for beer)


LOL are you kidding, I got a set im trying to sell also so I aint nodding on buying more of these tires LOL :laughing:


----------



## rooferdave

ok ok ladie and gentlemen it apparently was NOT a nod from the man in the west, my bad, he winked at me...hmmm.. moving on 150...150.....going once do I hear 160 for this fab set of chev tires!!! c'mon dodge guys this is your chance to make your trucks look cool!!! 160...looking for 160!!


----------



## rooferdave

150.....150....150 GOOOIINGGG TWICE great tires heeere folks these tyres could even make a ford look cool!purplebou


----------



## ff1221

Are rims included, and is the bid for all 4 or is it a price per, and you take however many you want?:laughing:


----------



## rooferdave

ff1221;1267008 said:


> Are rims included, and is the bid for all 4 or is it a price per, and you take however many you want?:laughing:


auctioneer steps off his bent ford rim... looks stage left...psssst E! are the rims inc??


----------



## musclecarboy

Wow the 285/70 BFG tires for my H2 rims are $255 ea! lol


----------



## rooferdave

says red faced... apparently my client has gone sleepies, will have to get rim answer when he arises and end the auction


----------



## mikegooseman

rooferdave;1267044 said:


> says red faced... apparently my client has gone sleepies, will have to get rim answer when he arises and end the auction


WOW.... Now thats what I call, putting on a show ! keep it going I hope I have something to sell soon, I like this . LOL :laughing::laughing:


----------



## forbidden

I would like to pass on this showcase Bob, I mean rooferdave, what is in the next showcase and if I bid within $100, do I get both? If the showcase includes the mountains from the CNE pic on pages previous, this would be a great start. (just don't tell my wife she has competition).


----------



## Elite_Maint

rooferdave;1267010 said:


> auctioneer steps off his bent ford rim... looks stage left...psssst E! are the rims inc??


*NO RIM'S INCLUDED!...LOL*



Triple L;1266959 said:


> LOL are you kidding, I got a set im trying to sell also so I aint nodding on buying more of these tires LOL :laughing:


*What tires did you put on your truck???*


----------



## PlatinumService

rooferdave;1267006 said:


> 150.....150....150 GOOOIINGGG TWICE great tires heeere folks these tyres could even make a ford look cool!purplebou


:waving: $160


----------



## Triple L

E Maintenance;1267173 said:


> *NO RIM'S INCLUDED!...LOL*
> 
> *What tires did you put on your truck???*


BFG all terrains for the winter of course!
And then big pimpin' 20's for the summer... Can't wait till april 1 LOL 
Which reminds me, I gotta grab a new one as I smoked a pothole in chicago last year a blew a belt out of one.... That was a rough ride home to say the least LOL


----------



## Elite_Maint

Triple L;1267179 said:


> BFG all terrains for the winter of course!
> And then big pimpin' 20's for the summer... Can't wait till april 1 LOL


I'm gonna throw a set of General Grabber... tires look nice.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

IS IT PER TIRE OR ALL FOUR TAKES ALL FOR ONE PRICE?

can I be the man in the yellow hat?


----------



## PlatinumService

it is for the set of 4.... as of the original post on this topic when roofer dave said 120 for the set


----------



## rooferdave

MIDTOWNPC;1267187 said:


> IS IT PER TIRE OR ALL FOUR TAKES ALL FOR ONE PRICE?
> 
> can I be the man in the yellow hat?


Egads my client has awaken!!!

Looks to the east to computer wizard guy ( with deep pockets so watch this guy all) NO! the hat is pink btw (that colour makes my eyes pop! ) currently we have 4 tyres on the block for 160 for all !!!!!!! looking for 180 (thats a measly $45 ea!) 180 180 who will give me 180??


----------



## CGM Inc.

assume that is cash? Or will I get an invoice?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Buy them cash then turn on you computer and make your company in invoice for 4X what u paid. Some overnight millions were made this way.


----------



## rooferdave

Cedar Grounds;1267208 said:


> assume that is cash? Or will I get an invoice?


sir.... what type of person would do a cash purchase?? with out a proper reciept and taxes paid??? (hi mr taxman reading this thread:waving I assure you , no one on this thread would EVER even consider cheating our wonderful gov't out of much deserved tax income!!!

having said that is that $200 from you ???


----------



## Mr.Markus

Don't forget the environmental disposal fee...................


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1267211 said:


> Buy them cash then turn on you computer and make your company in invoice for 4X what u paid. Some overnight millions were made this way.


Yup... Look at HealthSouth from late 90's to early 00's. They added millions in transactions under $4,999.99.


----------



## rooferdave

actually my client has waived that fee, only if these are sold to a plowsite member WOW WHAT A DEAL!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

tymusic $200 thats my only and final offer. and if Chad wants to throw his in for that I will take both sets of 4. (6pack of coors to the auctioneer per 4 tires) 

wrap this up.

deep pockets my @ss. what do I look like a farmer? 
barely getting by - rice and beans, wiener water soup. 

whens the left over salt hit the auction block.


----------



## rooferdave

MIDTOWNPC;1267222 said:


> tymusic $200 thats my only and final offer. and if Chad wants to throw his in for that I will take both sets of 4. (6pack of coors to the auctioneer per 4 tires)
> 
> wrap this up.
> 
> deep pockets my @ss. what do I look like a farmer?
> barely getting by - rice and beans, wiener water soup.
> 
> whens the left over salt hit the auction block.


ok folks you heard it right here! 31 mins left in the bidding!

I have been given a final # for this sale, our auction sponser 5bucks a bag.com has generously agreed to make up the shortfall if the bid min is not met!!!! These wonderful chev tires will be gone by 10:30!

do I hear 220?...220...220....220


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

anyone seen ppm... havent seen him online in a while. 
maybe he is still out plowing?


these are off a chev! oh they are worth less money then.:laughing:
my bid still stands.


----------



## rooferdave

MIDTOWNPC;1267235 said:


> anyone seen ppm... havent seen him online in a while.
> maybe he is still out plowing?
> 
> these are off a chev! oh they are worth less money then.:laughing:
> my bid still stands.


Jon is actually out of town right now, but unbeknownst to you all he has been lurking around here and surreptitiously texting me bids w/o the wife noticing!

15 mins left..... 200 going once......


----------



## rooferdave

5 mins left do I hear 210???? 210 210 210 

200 going twice...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

rooferdave;1267238 said:


> Jon is actually out of town right now, but unbeknownst to you all he has been lurking around here and surreptitiously texting me bids w/o the wife noticing!
> 
> 15 mins left..... 200 going once......


out of town? we are going to get 30cms tonight!

jon drives off road reading that on his phone.


----------



## rooferdave

sold!!!!! $ 200 

to the man out east who wants to wear a yellow hat!! !!

we know return you to your regular scheduled programing

thanks to all who played!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

looks like I better take back my empties.

I go into markham every thursday and have the whole day off.
Let me know where I can pick them up and I will travel the rest of the way.

pm me or email [email protected]
or call 905-377-5555

hey jroyal you got any invoice templates... :laughing:

if this was all one big joke, id suggest turning off the computer :waving:


----------



## JD Dave

The auction ended before I had a chance to bid. LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1267329 said:


> The auction ended before I had a chance to bid. LOL


LOL I was gonna bid $100, cause there's a guy at every auction that doesn't know wth is going on.

On edit: seems no one here knew whether they were bidding one tire or the set.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1267332 said:


> LOL I was gonna bid $100, cause there's a guy at every auction that doesn't know wth is going on.
> 
> On edit: seems no one here knew whether they were bidding one tire or the set.


I said that one time and an auctioneer said to me... easiest way to find out is to raise your hand .
that was also the same time I got a call from the auction barn asking me if I was comming to get my dentists chair that I bought for $5 apparently


----------



## rooferdave

Mr.Markus;1267332 said:


> On edit: seems no one here knew whether they were bidding one tire or the set.


Originally Posted by MIDTOWNPC 
IS IT PER TIRE OR ALL FOUR TAKES ALL FOR ONE PRICE?

currently we have 4 tyres on the block for 160 for all !!!!!!! looking for 180 (thats a measly $45 ea!) 180 180 who will give me 180??

PlatinumService it is for the set of 4.... as of the original post on this topic when roofer dave said 120 for the set

I guess I should not have been so vague:laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

just got back from nofrills... man things are getting expensive.


----------



## cet

Whether you pay taxes on the tires or not the gov't isn't going to get it. The guy who collects the tax will submit it but he who paid it will get it back as a HST credit. But as far as income tax goes, that's for another day.


----------



## grandview




----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1267329 said:


> The auction ended before I had a chance to bid. LOL


same here! was going to bid 225$


----------



## grandview

Cedar Grounds;1267418 said:


> same here! was going to bid 225$


Your American money is worthless!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Turkey Vultures are soaring in Milton! Spring is around the corner!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1267448 said:


> Turkey Vultures are soaring in Milton! Spring is around the corner!


Yeah! Lotsa lawn/landscape trucks driving around here too.


----------



## Elite_Maint

i just got a flyer for lawncare lol


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I had to hide the blackberry a few times while at the farm for the past few days! Didn't want Suzanne to see my addiction! Loved the auction btw! 

Anyway, I predict two more saltings and that's all for winter!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1267510 said:


> I had to hide the blackberry a few times while at the farm for the past few days! Didn't want Suzanne to see my addiction! Loved the auction btw!
> 
> Anyway, I predict two more saltings and that's all for winter!


You wanna bet? LOL


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1267448 said:


> Spring is around the corner!


Yea Clintar no longer has there M125x at WalMart in Milton. But the big Red Case is still there.


----------



## Triple L

I awoke my 3 sleeping beauty's outta storage yesterday... Battery charger and some fresh fuel and they fired up like nothin! Sounded good having them running again....

Gave the truck a bath for the first time since September last year... It gets weekly showers but man what a difference scrubing it down does every now and then....

In 2 weeks I can totally see spring cleanups going full force


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;1267520 said:


> You wanna bet? LOL


haha, no, i am not that confident, just hopeful!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1267531 said:


> haha, no, i am not that confident, just hopeful!


Big talker  I hope we don't have any more.


----------



## Triple L

I know alot of you guys only check the canadian weather thread, so I figured Id post this here...

Forwarning, Dont be sipping coffee as it might be all over your computer..... HAHAHAHA

I laugh my head off everytime... Stupid things would not come out today at all...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Now it's gonna snow for sure...................... in Kitchener.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1267553 said:


> Now it's gonna snow for sure...................... in Kitchener.


HAHAHA yup thats the way it works.... O well I dont care, if it does that's fine by me


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

how do they go in???


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1267558 said:


> HAHAHA yup thats the way it works.... O well I dont care, if it does that's fine by me


I'm with you, push frame broke on the plow truck on Sunday, I'm trying to decide whether to fix it right away or leave it till the last minute in the fall, but I think the PlowPartner is coming off for the season, I got 15 days til the contracts end, I think I can make it.

HEY! When's the next Auction Start?:laughing:


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1267563 said:


> how do they go in???


They just kinda slide in and you put 2 pins in and away you go... I guess if you dont take them out very often thats what happens... I could see it happening to 1 truck but not both of them.... O well, I just found that movie really funny


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

looks solid at least! ha, hope you don't have to put them in anytime soon!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1267464 said:


> Yeah! Lotsa lawn/landscape trucks driving around here too.


I was referring to a migrating bird coming all the way from Argentina to spend the summer up here! Not the competition! :laughing:


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1267572 said:


> They just kinda slide in and you put 2 pins in and away you go... I guess if you dont take them out very often thats what happens... I could see it happening to 1 truck but not both of them.... O well, I just found that movie really funny


I knew anyone that said you're hard on stuff is full of crap....  LOL


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1267591 said:


> I knew anyone that said you're hard on stuff is full of crap....  LOL


HAHAHA honestly im not hard on much stuff, but that being said, show me a better way as that was the only option.... I pulled my truck 10' with the 09 duramax off camera the first time before I got pissed off and yaked it out...


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1267602 said:


> HAHAHA honestly im not hard on much stuff, but that being said, show me a better way as that was the only option.... I pulled my truck 10' with the 09 duramax off camera the first time before I got pissed off and yaked it out...


Haha just busting your balls. It must be all the salt getting into the mount and rusting it right out LOL


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1267603 said:


> Haha just busting your balls. It must be all the salt getting into the mount and rusting it right out LOL


LOL O ya that was it, all that darn salt rusted that sucker right out.... Im surprised it didnt break apart since it must be all rusted out... Heck how'd the hitch stay on the truck, thats fursure rusted right out  :laughing:


----------



## DeVries

We fluid film our plow partner's reciever all up before the initial install. Comes out real easy in the spring. 

Now that I bragged it's gonna be a dog getting it out LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1267586 said:


> I was referring to a migrating bird coming all the way from Argentina to spend the summer up here! Not the competition! :laughing:


 After a good night out (or snow) these guys like to vomit on themselves too..
Sure is foggy out here.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1267683 said:


> After a good night out (or snow) these guys like to vomit on themselves too..
> Sure is foggy out here.


And piss over the legs for cooling at a hot day!
Ever been to the Raptor Centre atMountsberg Conservation area?


----------



## Mr.Markus

No. But there are about 20 of them that hang out at the transfer station that I mow in the summer, rummaging through the bins when no one is there. Quite the sight, they usually fly off when I get too close. Ugly don't like ugly I guess.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1267602 said:


> HAHAHA honestly im not hard on much stuff, but that being said, show me a better way as that was the only option.... I pulled my truck 10' with the 09 duramax off camera the first time before I got pissed off and yaked it out...


It's called grease or Fluid Film. I actually spray Fluid film on the mounting forks and pins every time I install the blade but if I was leaving them on for extended periods like you I would cover the entire fork in grease. Or maybe take it off once on a while since you go to the shop everyday anyways.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L starting a fight with Pristine. LOL


----------



## Alpha Property

lol now that was good ****


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1267745 said:


> Triple L starting a fight with Pristine. LOL


It looks like your not the only one who's on "full feed" these days


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1267755 said:


> It looks like your not the only one who's on "full feed" these days


I told my wife you said that about her and she's pissed. LOL She said wait until I see the blushing boy next time. Still laughing.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1267758 said:


> I told my wife you said that about her and she's pissed. LOL She said wait until I see the blushing boy next time. Still laughing.


HAHAHAHA your too funny.... I wount even say anymore to that one.....


----------



## buckwheat_la

That taller kid needed the same treatment.


----------



## PlatinumService

so GM wants $800 for a catalytic converter on my 08 gasser. they can eat a fat unit. my jaw dropped when they said that number i laughed in the guys face.


----------



## Elite_Maint

I have to take my 2010 to get an oxygen sensor replaced... check engine light came on when i plugged the computer in told me it was a oxygen sensor. Heard that stuff is Warranty for me so to the dealer i will go!!...


----------



## Mr.Markus

PlatinumService;1267906 said:


> so GM wants $800 for a catalytic converter on my 08 gasser. they can eat a fat unit. my jaw dropped when they said that number i laughed in the guys face.


Doesn't that fall under the emmissions control warrantee. Specified major component 8 year 130,000. Or are you out.


----------



## Elite_Maint

In 2005 I bought a 2000 VW Jetta when the cat blew the dealer did that for free because of emission control warranty


----------



## Triple L

E Maintenance;1267933 said:


> In 2005 I bought a 2000 VW Jetta when the cat blew the dealer did that for free because of emission control warranty


I'd be wondering why the cat blew outta a 3 year old truck...


----------



## schrader

Mr.Markus;1267917 said:


> Doesn't that fall under the emmissions control warrantee. Specified major component 8 year 130,000. Or are you out.


The emission warranty on the HD's is only 3 year or 80k, I had to fork over $650.00 to have one replaced on my 05 two years ago, it only had 56k on it and the other one was already replaced under warranty at 35k. Good luck finding anything after market, the only thing I could do was get an OEM and have my local shop install it.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Triple L;1267939 said:


> I'd be wondering why the cat blew outta a 3 year old truck...


7 Eleven gas station lol.... I'd be wondering why the cat would go too...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;1267745 said:


> Triple L starting a fight with Pristine. LOL


haha, funny guy Dave, but we both know that the little kid is you!!!


----------



## musclecarboy

Call Collins auto parts in Scarborough. OE delco parts for a good 25-30% off. It's awesome. That $260 switch I sold you from Markville Chev is only 160 there.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1267952 said:


> haha, funny guy Dave, but we both know that the little kid is you!!!


WTF they took the video down.


----------



## PlatinumService

E Maintenance;1267916 said:


> I have to take my 2010 to get an oxygen sensor replaced... check engine light came on when i plugged the computer in told me it was a oxygen sensor. Heard that stuff is Warranty for me so to the dealer i will go!!...


that was our issue the truck was at the dealer last week with o2 sensor codes. did a quick fix and the next week the check enigine light is on and now this.



Mr.Markus;1267917 said:


> Doesn't that fall under the emmissions control warrantee. Specified major component 8 year 130,000. Or are you out.


just outside the kms


Triple L;1267939 said:


> I'd be wondering why the cat blew outta a 3 year old truck...


yeah i know i am very curious about this.


schrader;1267947 said:


> Good luck finding anything after market, the only thing I could do was get an OEM and have my local shop install it.


i have my mechanic looking into it. i called around and part source of all places said they have a magnaflow cat for my truck for $100 i am very curious if it will work.


musclecarboy;1267954 said:


> Call Collins auto parts in Scarborough. OE delco parts for a good 25-30% off. It's awesome. That $260 switch I sold you from Markville Chev is only 160 there.


ill see what my mechanic comes up with, but i will call them to see what they can do as well.


----------



## CGM Inc.

E Maintenance;1267949 said:


> 7 Eleven gas station lol.... I'd be wondering why the cat would go too...


lots of volatile cold starts and excessive idling


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1267961 said:


> lots of volatile cold starts and excessive idling


I guess this is when you gotta love the diesel emission testing.... Visual inspection to make sure no smoke is pouring out and your good to go....


----------



## schrader

My mechanic had put a magna flow in an 06 gasser, it fit but the check engine light would still come on.


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1267966 said:


> I guess this is when you gotta love the diesel emission testing.... Visual inspection to make sure no smoke is pouring out and your good to go....


yeah i know i just did my e test 2 weeks ago in my dmax.



schrader;1267967 said:


> My mechanic had put a magna flow in an 06 gasser, it fit but the check engine light would still come on.


yeah i want to put a complete exhaust system on this truck it has a great sound.stock. it would be sweet with a complete system.


----------



## CGM Inc.

schrader;1267967 said:


> My mechanic had put a magna flow in an 06 gasser, it fit but the check engine light would still come on.


I have Magnaflows on my SUV, burned out after 1 year but they are a lot cheaper vs OEM. Have to replace them before next E-Test.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1267958 said:


> WTF they took the video down.


Can't have that....... everyone needs to see a Jon And Chad(Dave) fight.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life...d-kid-fight-back/article1942376/?from=1942375


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1267990 said:


> Can't have that....... everyone needs to see a Jon And Chad(Dave) fight.
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life...d-kid-fight-back/article1942376/?from=1942375


No we must not have that. Jon is a big tall boy, but i never thought he would do that.

That kid must have busted knee caps he got slammed so hard. Good on the fat kid for standing up. Thumbs Up


----------



## pusher21

Mr.Markus;1267917 said:


> Doesn't that fall under the emmissions control warrantee. Specified major component 8 year 130,000. Or are you out.


They might even consider that a powertrain item which would be 5yr 160k on that truck


----------



## schrader

wow what started out as a crapy day with patchy freezing rain sure turned nice this afternoon. That sun has some real warmth to it now, just need to get rid of some of this snow and I can get some clean and maintenance done


----------



## PlatinumService

pusher21;1268008 said:


> They might even consider that a powertrain item which would be 5yr 160k on that truck


its not....... markus had it right


----------



## rooferdave

here's one for JD Dave and maybee some others here (no I will not be hosting that one!)

http://www.lindsaylivestockexchange.com/content/machinery-auction-1


----------



## Mr.Markus

Anyone know a good place to find a split bench seat for '96 GMC 3500. Gonna revitalize the old girl a little.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1268036 said:


> Anyone know a good place to find a split bench seat for '96 GMC 3500. Gonna revitalize the old girl a little.


....that's barely broken in!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1268068 said:


> ....that's barely broken in!


She's worked hard carrying my butt....

It's a backup for me but I rarely drive it anymore, and I think that's worse than working it for them. 392,000km on a 350, I looked around but couldn't find anything I liked that the wife would approve. Still a cheap back up.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1268122 said:


> She's worked hard carrying my butt....
> 
> It's a backup for me but I rarely drive it anymore, and I think that's worse than working it for them. 392,000km on a 350, I looked around but couldn't find anything I liked that the wife would approve. Still a cheap back up.


You need to drive that thing 8,000 more Km's this summer just to say it was an awesome truck!!!

What would that work out to, 6-8 trannys for them '08 dodges


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1268124 said:


> You need to drive that thing 8,000 more Km's this summer just to say it was an awesome truck!!!
> 
> What would that work out to, 6-8 trannys for them '08 dodges


Hard to drive after getting in the Dmax, my big toe gets a cramp from pushing on the accelerator.


----------



## musclecarboy

Mr.Markus;1268135 said:


> Hard to drive after getting in the Dmax, my big toe gets a cramp from pushing on the accelerator.


As long as you wear work boots in a dmax, you can be sure to get a speeding ticket. I love the light throttle


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1268179 said:


> As long as you wear work boots in a dmax, you can be sure to get a speeding ticket. I love the light throttle


Wait till you put a tuner in, its not respopnsive at all stock.... When I have my truck tuned out in the winter, everytime, and I'm serious, everytime my dad jumps in, he cooks the tires for the first 10'LOL


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

We picked seats for our van after the dogs ripped them to shreds at Cookstown Auto Wreckers for 80 bux.


----------



## Alpha Property

I've only ever driven a Dmax once so far, and it was all stock, and I must say it haulled ass pritty good


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1268214 said:


> Wait till you put a tuner in, its not respopnsive at all stock.... When I have my truck tuned out in the winter, everytime, and I'm serious, everytime my dad jumps in, he cooks the tires for the first 10'LOL


Now we know why you try to sell your tires at 20k km....



JohnnyRoyale;1268221 said:


> We picked seats for our van after the dogs ripped them to shreds at Cookstown Auto Wreckers for 80 bux.


Thanks John I'll check them out.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1268250 said:


> Now we know why you try to sell your tires at 20k km....ut.


That just made my morning. Lol


----------



## GMC Driver

JohnnyRoyale;1268221 said:


> We picked seats for our van after the dogs ripped them to shreds at Cookstown Auto Wreckers for 80 bux.


Like Johnny suggested, I would think any late model auto recycler may have them. Anything up to a 2000 C/K would work - hard to believe that's over ten years old already. I had a few of the 88-00 C/K trucks - they were great trucks.

Not sure what's close - drove by Logel's yesterday, they look like a pretty tidy outfit.


----------



## musclecarboy

Since it's a weather thread.... Weather looks great long range


----------



## rooferdave

is this a first generation ebling???
http://www.wheels.ca/article/794024


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1268251 said:


> That just made my morning. Lol


Haha, except those are factory tires off my 09... I'm sure Markus knows you can't even spin the tires on those new trucks without the traction control coming on and defueling everything...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1268298 said:


> Haha, except those are factory tires off my 09... I'm sure Markus knows you can't even spin the tires on those new trucks without the traction control coming on and defueling everything...


Your traction control is broken.....






Thumbs Up


----------



## CGM Inc.

anyone looking for work in Orangeville? Got asked to quote a place by one of our Management Co's and thankfully declined. All I know its a "smaller site"....


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1268301 said:


> Your traction control is broken.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thumbs Up


But I do know how to turn the traction and stabiltrac off and make it run like a real truck also LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

+16 degrees! Everyone must be out  with the Irish


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Clear weather right through looks like. I'm going to start moving some stuff from the snow to the dirt. Priced a job today at Ajax downs. While I was there I got calls to price 4 more. Looks like a busier summer than winter was. Chad, I'll need to pre-write a bunch of chevy chirps that I can just copy and paste to your email all summer. Won't have time to write them all the time.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1268478 said:


> Clear weather right through looks like. I'm going to start moving some stuff from the snow to the dirt. Priced a job today at Ajax downs. While I was there I got calls to price 4 more. Looks like a busier summer than winter was. Chad, I'll need to pre-write a bunch of chevy chirps that I can just copy and paste to your email all summer. Won't have time to write them all the time.


Nobody ever complained about that. Passed my az written today btw.


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1268214 said:


> Wait till you put a tuner in, its not respopnsive at all stock.... When I have my truck tuned out in the winter, everytime, and I'm serious, everytime my dad jumps in, he cooks the tires for the first 10'LOL


I'm one step ahead of you. I hope it doesn't hurt Dave's feelings LOL


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1268527 said:


> I'm one step ahead of you. I hope it doesn't hurt Dave's feelings LOL


Nope your all good. I can honestly say I never drove the truck as hard as that pic. Lol.


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1268527 said:


> I'm one step ahead of you. I hope it doesn't hurt Dave's feelings LOL


Never done a burnout like that in 24 years of driving :laughing:
Pointless to beat equipment like that......
The joke with the Porsche driver and Fox comes to mind


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1268536 said:


> Nope your all good. I can honestly say I never drove the truck as hard as that pic. Lol.


I'm putting new BFG's on next week so what the heck. I normally don't drive like Chad LOL. Plus I turn it over to my dad soon so I know he will never touch carpet with the skinny pedal.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1268543 said:


> I'm putting new BFG's on next week so what the heck. I normally don't drive like Chad LOL. Plus I turn it over to my dad soon so I know he will never touch carpet with the skinny pedal.


I can honestly say I've never done a burn out like that myself either.... Spinning the tires in first and second at the strip dosent count cause i tried a 2wd launch....


----------



## Triple L

AgraTurf and Elmira Farm Service join forces to form Premier Equipment Ltd.


March 7, 2011 – AgraTurf Equipment Services Inc. and Elmira Farm Service Ltd., two prominent John Deere dealers in Southern Ontario, announced to staff today that they have agreed to merge into a new dealership – Premier Equipment Ltd., effective May 2, 2011.

“We are excited to officially make this announcement,” says Brett Barriage, GM of Elmira Farm Service and the new CEO of Premier Equipment Ltd. “Establishing this new entity will position us to meet the long term needs of the farming, commercial and residential customers in Southern Ontario.” 


The joining of the two brings together ten store locations and over 250 employees in a trade area spanning from Alliston in the northeast to Smithville and Simcoe in the south and west. With collective history dating back to 1955, this merger links the experience and expertise of two leading dealerships already recognized by John Deere as being ‘Dealers of Tomorrow’.




“We’re in a very dynamic market, and our 
customers arecontinuing to grow,” comments Joe Fewer, GM of AgraTurf and the new Chief Operations Officer of Premier Equipment Ltd. 
“This merger solidifies resources and provides 
the strength and stability needed to continue as leaders in the marketplace. It ensures our commitment to meet the growing needs of our customers, today and in the future” says Fewer. 

Fewer, Barriage during taping of announcement to staff. To make certain 
all staff had an opportunity to participate; the 
announcement was shared through an online video featuring Barriage and Fewer. In addition to naming Fewer as Chief Operations Officer, Barriage shared that Ian Verbeek is assuming the role of Chief Sales Officer and Alan Dueck will be the Chief Financial Officer for the newly formed Premier Equipment Ltd.


“We are in the business of providing our customers with the ideas, technology and service that will help them compete effectively in the global agriculture market,” says Barriage. “We are taking these steps to reinforce the future for our


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Snow is a brewing...... Muscle car boy, should of had the plow on the front and salter on the rear!!!


----------



## musclecarboy

I woke up and felt the warmth and sunshine, then looked at my dually and really want to remove the salter. I bet it snows the day after I do it.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1268696 said:


> I woke up and felt the warmth and sunshine, then looked at my dually and really want to remove the salter. I bet it snows the day after I do it.


Pretty sure the salters coming off the 09 today... bust out el'dumpa LOL


----------



## rooferdave

rooferdave;1266701 said:


> thanks sent them an email for a quote


they got back to me yesterday about the grass quote to my back yard, it is about 40' x 50" they quoted me about 45-50,000.00

fyi that is to remove existing so, add 2" limestone screenings (or is that screedings?) and then their grass which is installed w/6"spikes and the rolls are 60' x 15'

basically its 12-15/ft installed or you can buy the rolls for $5.00 ft and do it yourself


----------



## PlatinumService

rooferdave;1268710 said:


> they got back to me yesterday about the grass quote to my back yard, it is about 40' x 50" they quoted me about 45-50,000.00
> 
> fyi that is to remove existing so, add 2" limestone screenings (or is that screedings?) and then their grass which is installed w/6"spikes and the rolls are 60' x 15'
> 
> basically its 12-15/ft installed or you can buy the rolls for $5.00 ft and do it yourself


did they read it right? from what you just showed me. 40 feet by 50 inches or is it 40 feet by 50 feet?


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1268527 said:


> I'm one step ahead of you. I hope it doesn't hurt Dave's feelings LOL


i can honestly say i have done numerous numbers of those in my dmax. i love a good burnout especially when you are about to blow the doors off a civic.

none in the last bit now that it is a work truck, but when it was my daily driver, i couldnt keep tires on the truck.


----------



## Triple L

PlatinumService;1268724 said:


> i can honestly say i have done numerous numbers of those in my dmax. i love a good burnout especially when you are about to blow the doors off a civic.
> 
> none in the last bit now that it is a work truck, but when it was my daily driver, i couldnt keep tires on the truck.


Haha, well I'm gonna correct my last statement, I've never done a burn out like that with my trucks....

When I test drove a new 08 6 liter me and my dad both did a few of those, and then again when we test drove a '11 denali HD I did 2 and my dad couldn't stop, he did atleast 4 HAHAHAHA

I'd bet those 2 trucks were broke in so nice they were the 2 best trucks GM ever made LOL


----------



## rooferdave

PlatinumService;1268723 said:


> did they read it right? from what you just showed me. 40 feet by 50 inches or is it 40 feet by 50 feet?


oops that should be 40ft x 50ft


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1268697 said:


> Pretty sure the salters coming off the 09 today... bust out el'dumpa LOL


Mine is off too.


----------



## Mr.Markus

rooferdave;1268751 said:


> oops that should be 40ft x 50ft


How do you get all your trucks parked on that.?....I bet it looks like worse than Toms place.


----------



## musclecarboy

Whats the conclusion about what to soak equipment in for the summer? What and where do you buy it? I have a couple plows and salters.


----------



## Elite_Maint

The western thats on my GMC is getting grinded down and painted before storage and gonna change fluid....THE BOSS plow already got all greased and gonna touch up paint and thats ready too!


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Plow and salter and shovels etc are all off the truck! I think its over! :crying: We actually saw lightning just north of us lastnight before midnight with a little sprinkle!*_


----------



## musclecarboy

Wow it's that over eh? I'm going to keep the salter on for a little I think.... I'm interested to see when summer stuff begins. Some hack did a driveway relevel job yesterday down my street (I use relevel loosely, it still looks wavy)


----------



## Mr.Markus

xll_VIPER_llx;1268827 said:


> _*Plow and salter and shovels etc are all off the truck! I think its over! :crying: We actually saw lightning just north of us lastnight before midnight with a little sprinkle!*_


WN's calling for 1 cm tonight for me.... that means 10cm at least. It's the weekend.
With our lows still in the negatives for the nights I don't rule anything out.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1268838 said:


> WN's calling for 1 cm tonight for me.... that means 10cm at least. It's the weekend.
> With our lows still in the negatives for the nights I don't rule anything out.


Ya everything is still ready to go at a momements notice, I'll be keeping the salter in my truck till the 15th atleast...

Salter didn't come out of the 09 today, as my dads little project of 10' fork extensions arnt quite done... Hopefully monday tho.... Will make moving stuff a breeze around the yard!!!


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1268846 said:


> Ya everything is still ready to go at a momements notice, I'll be keeping the salter in my truck till the 15th atleast...
> 
> Salter didn't come out of the 09 today, as my dads little project of 10' fork extensions arnt quite done... Hopefully monday tho.... Will make moving stuff a breeze around the yard!!!


Just keep in mind how much different the weight capacity will be at the end of 10' forks compared to standard ones LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1268851 said:


> Just keep in mind how much different the weight capacity will be at the end of 10' forks compared to standard ones LOL


Couple bags and it's all good!


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1268851 said:


> Just keep in mind how much different the weight capacity will be at the end of 10' forks compared to standard ones LOL


Ya it'll be touch and go... I can't see it being much of a problem for plows and salters.... Just really usefull!


----------



## Alpha Property

just picked up a new trailer for mowing. Its a bit longer than I wanted, but I got a smoking deal on it and it was only used twice to take a Roush stage 3 track pack to Michigan to road race.
Its a 8 by 20, 3500lb axles with brakes on both axles, the floors been sprayed, its full of e track, came with a winch and 2 batteries also


----------



## forbidden

That is the trailer I am in the market for.... with a small V nose though. How does that ramp hold up for rider mowers and weight? Our last trailer had a heavy steel mesh gate that was fine for the loads on it, the floor though needs some love. 

The fat lady has not sung yet, 25cm for tomorrow and then 15cm on sunday, 5cm each day through to Wednesday. Going to be a long sleepless week.


----------



## JD Dave

Good deal on tool set at crappy Tire. http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...raft+Maximum+Socket+Set++130-Pc.jsp?locale=en


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1268881 said:


> Good deal on tool set at crappy Tire. http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...raft+Maximum+Socket+Set++130-Pc.jsp?locale=en


Not a big fan of Mastercraft tools at all rather take Stanley or Channel Lock 

Guess we will be doing some spot salting in the early morning. Still lots of water in the sites :crying:


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1268883 said:


> Not a big fan of Mastercraft tools at all rather take Stanley or Channel Lock
> 
> Guess we will be doing some spot salting in the early morning. Still lots of water in the sites :crying:


I have mostly Husky, Grey Crappy Tire and Snapon. The Maximum stuff is pretty nice and all that for $99 is hard to beat. I'm looking for a complete set for my service truck and that looks pretty hard to beat Just wish I didn't have to drive to the other side of Toronto to get it. Still debating anyways. On edit I see they have them in Brampton.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1268888 said:


> I have mostly Husky, Grey Crappy Tire and Snapon. The Maximum stuff is pretty nice and all that for $99 is hard to beat. I'm looking for a complete set for my service truck and that looks pretty hard to beat Just wish I didn't have to drive to the other side of Toronto to get it. Still debating anyways. On edit I see they have them in Brampton.


In case you have extra money... 

http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/showthread.php?t=415109


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1268890 said:


> In case you have extra money...
> 
> http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/showthread.php?t=415109


I have the Cognito 4-6 on my pull truck and my other trucks are staying completely stock. Looks pretty good though. I talked to that dealer in Alberta before I bought my lift.


----------



## Moto52

forbidden;1268879 said:


> That is the trailer I am in the market for.... with a small V nose though. How does that ramp hold up for rider mowers and weight? Our last trailer had a heavy steel mesh gate that was fine for the loads on it, the floor though needs some love.
> 
> The fat lady has not sung yet, 25cm for tomorrow and then 15cm on sunday, 5cm each day through to Wednesday. Going to be a long sleepless week.


What do you want the V-nose for?? I bought that trailer in a V-nose thinking it would get better fuel mileage and it is no difference at all i find then a flat nose..


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1268888 said:


> I have mostly Husky, Grey Crappy Tire and Snapon. The Maximum stuff is pretty nice and all that for $99 is hard to beat. I'm looking for a complete set for my service truck and that looks pretty hard to beat Just wish I didn't have to drive to the other side of Toronto to get it. Still debating anyways. On edit I see they have them in Brampton.


I just about cried when I had to cut my maximum 5/8 ratcheting closed end wrench in half today.... You gotta be carefull with those things cause you can get in a jam real quick... That was an expensive mistake.... Being hillbilly deluxe welded it back together but I'm gonna add that one to the spare wrench drawer now....


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1268912 said:


> I just about cried when I had to cut my maximum 5/8 ratcheting closed end wrench in half today.... You gotta be carefull with those things cause you can get in a jam real quick... That was an expensive mistake.... Being hillbilly deluxe welded it back together but I'm gonna add that one to the spare wrench drawer now....


I have no idea what your talking about, I've never had to cut a ratcheting wrench in half before. I've got things stuck before but always managed to get them out. I have cut and bet a lot of wrenches to get into certain places though. I keep them just in case I ever need them again though.


----------



## forbidden

Nothing to see here folks... move along, move along...


----------



## forbidden

Moto52;1268905 said:


> What do you want the V-nose for?? I bought that trailer in a V-nose thinking it would get better fuel mileage and it is no difference at all i find then a flat nose..


Little more room to stash a tool cabinet and assorted equipment like ropes, chains etc.. My current trailer is a 7' x 16' flat front and it is real tight on room with a Walker and a JD zero turn + 2 push mowers + 3 weed destroyers. Could use a little more room for sure, especially as I want to tie everything down in case of an accident. We have a how many O's contest with stupid drivers, 1, 2 or 3..... Old, Oriental, Ovaries.... any combination or singularity is a recipe for frustration.


----------



## musclecarboy

I have bent Mastercrap wrenches to fit somewhere then returned it for warranty. Lol


----------



## PlatinumService

forbidden;1268918 said:


> We have a how many O's contest with stupid drivers, 1, 2 or 3..... Old, Oriental, Ovaries.... any combination or singularity is a recipe for frustration.


:laughing: wow just burst out laughing on the truth of that....definitely playing that game this year. Thanks


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1268913 said:


> I have no idea what your talking about, I've never had to cut a ratcheting wrench in half before. I've got things stuck before but always managed to get them out. I have cut and bet a lot of wrenches to get into certain places though. I keep them just in case I ever need them again though.


It was a F up, in the winter I slacked the hydro's on my super Z so we could push it around... So I tried tightning them today as I could tell they weren't at full pressure, but somehow its a reverse thread, and it loosened up and pushed out, up against the frame so I couldn't get the wrench off cause I used the closed ratcheting end, the wrench was too long to spin around to tighten the hydro pump up so I had to cut it so it could spin and then used another wrench so I could get the wrench out... Its kinda hard to explain, you'd think the ratcheting effect would have worked but it didn't everything was opposite...


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1268934 said:


> It was a F up, in the winter I slacked the hydro's on my super Z so we could push it around... So I tried tightning them today as I could tell they weren't at full pressure, but somehow its a reverse thread, and it loosened up and pushed out, up against the frame so I couldn't get the wrench off cause I used the closed ratcheting end, the wrench was too long to spin around to tighten the hydro pump up so I had to cut it so it could spin and then used another wrench so I could get the wrench out... Its kinda hard to explain, you'd think the ratcheting effect would have worked but it didn't everything was opposite...


Lol it sounds like a wrench and/or hydro pump outsmarted you. Good to hear you ultimately won.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1268941 said:


> Lol it sounds like a wrench and/or hydro pump outsmarted you. Good to hear you ultimately won.


Ya it sure pissed me off tho, I screwed up by using a long handle ratcheting closed end, but its soo tight you can only get 1/16 of a turn in at best... Woulda been a good application for the stubby wrenches... O well live and learn... A $30 wrench is one of the cheapest screw ups you could have in the whole skeem of things....


----------



## buckwheat_la

forbidden;1268879 said:


> That is the trailer I am in the market for.... with a small V nose though. How does that ramp hold up for rider mowers and weight? Our last trailer had a heavy steel mesh gate that was fine for the loads on it, the floor though needs some love.
> 
> The fat lady has not sung yet, 25cm for tomorrow and then 15cm on sunday, 5cm each day through to Wednesday. Going to be a long sleepless week.


I almost started putting stuff away this week, I'm glad I didn't


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

CT had the ratchet wrences on sale this week for $55.00 a set. Thought about getting them but needed the crow footed wrench set. (not on sale) 

I just picked up a 840 Allis Chalmers loader this week. Does anyone have any idea how it would handle a 12' snow pusher?? It has a 253 Perkins diesel 4cyl and a 3speed auto trans. I think it weighs 15 000 lbs or so. Its old but I got it for next to nothing, in fact I feel guilty in a way. I did spend 3 days bent over inside the cab to sort it all out. Let me tell you it was a good ab work out.


----------



## Triple L

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1268983 said:


> CT had the ratchet wrences on sale this week for $55.00 a set. Thought about getting them but needed the crow footed wrench set. (not on sale)
> 
> I just picked up a 840 Allis Chalmers loader this week. Does anyone have any idea how it would handle a 12' snow pusher?? It has a 253 Perkins diesel 4cyl and a 3speed auto trans. I think it weighs 15 000 lbs or so. Its old but I got it for next to nothing, in fact I feel guilty in a way. I did spend 3 days bent over inside the cab to sort it all out. Let me tell you it was a good ab work out.


One of these showed up at the shop the other day for demo... I thought the cab tilt was a pretty cool feature...


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I think mine needs that cab swing option. I must say even for an old loader it still moves and scrapes like a dream. I love the shuttle drive option, much like a forklift but with a twisting handle for the three gears. 

I will sleep much better the night of a major storm knowing no matter what I will be able to open any lot. Even if there was 2 feet plus. 

This winter season I came to a conclusion about snow moving devices. Trucks work great for most applications but the heavy equipment is truly designed to go forward and backward continually without breaking a sweat.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Never cooled down enough to built ice around here! We are still at +1 and +5 for pavement.


----------



## Mr.Markus

We went to -2 with a little flurrie that left a frost, had to salt some wonky eavestroughs. Not enough for a full salt anywhere though. Feels good after the truck got it's annual safety yesterday, it had a good winter, broken brake caliper and bent the muffler a little on a big rock, I really need to cut that turbo back down so it doesn't stick out so far.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1269020 said:


> Never cooled down enough to built ice around here! We are still at +1 and +5 for pavement.


I was pretty happy doing site checks this morning. I feel very rested. My wife booked a few days a the Great Wolf Lodge and we just got back last night. She couldn't have picked better weather to go away this time of year. I feel refreshed. Also won $755 at the casino so that went a long way to paying for. He trip.


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1268991 said:


> One of these showed up at the shop the other day for demo... I thought the cab tilt was a pretty cool feature...


i see that machine says york region equipment on it.

thats a bit of a hike out your way.

i heard walker equip in markham went tits up, york region equipments new location in markham is going to do very well there i think.

and its -3 here, had a light flurry at 9 last night but nothing stuck.


----------



## Triple L

PlatinumService;1269036 said:


> i see that machine says york region equipment on it.
> 
> thats a bit of a hike out your way.
> 
> i heard walker equip in markham went tits up, york region equipments new location in markham is going to do very well there i think.
> 
> and its -3 here, had a light flurry at 9 last night but nothing stuck.


Ya it was york region, buddy was the coolest salesman ever, as he has all his factory tech stuff so he knew what was going on and could awnser all my questions... It was a pretty cool machine, defentially had some well tought out things which blew Deere away, the cycle times were almost the same, funniest part was me and adam drag racing these things up and down the streets hahahaha! That was priceless!!! The Deere has a slightly higher top speed but the wacker had better acceleration... They're basically even in my books, the wackers got a 92hp motor tuned down to 76 and 2200 rpm and deere has a skid steer motor which does 3000 rpm and 59hp so the wacker powertrain should last longer... They have 4 other smaller loaders which replace skidsteers, if your in the market you should take a look at it... Demo's don't cost anymoney so why not!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cedar Grounds;1268883 said:


> Not a big fan of Mastercraft tools at all rather take Stanley or Channel Lock
> 
> Guess we will be doing some spot salting in the early morning. Still lots of water in the sites :crying:


Stanley makes the tools for mastercraft. 
I plow their distribution centre here and was very surprised when I was told that.
They I beleive just bought black and decker and own dewalt also.

Thats a really good deal on the maximum too. Might have to cash in that canadian tire money from all that diesel I bought. Guy could probably buy on and auction it off here a few weeks later for double.


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1269039 said:


> Ya it was york region, buddy was the coolest salesman ever, as has all his factory tech stuff so he knew what was going on and could awnser all my questions... It was a pretty cool machine, defentially had some well tought out things which blew Deere away, the cycle times were almost the same, funniest part was me and adam drag racing these things up and down the streets hahahaha! That was priceless!!! The Deere has a slightly higher top speed but the wacker had better acceleration... They're basically even in my books, the wackers got a 92hp motor tuned down to 76 and 2200 rpm and deere has a skid steer motor which does 3000 rpm and 59hp so the wacker powertrain should last longer... They have 4 other smaller loaders which replace skidsteers, if your in the market you should take a look at... Demo's don't cost anymoney so why not!


what are the dollars and cents on those units?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

was that Rob at York Region?
I drove by Walker the other day and noticed things looked like they were moving, did they move or are they out? I bought my first snow plow there.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I thought that the all nighters were over til next fall, but ended up going to a watermain break at centerpoint mall lastnight. 8" watermain that supplies the entire mall burst. To shut it off shuts down the mall. Waited for it to close, turned off the water, exposed the watermain near wear its bubbling out of the ground, no leak. We figured maybe its broken closeby and took a strange path up to the surface before it could find somewhere to spill. We dug about 130' trench centered on the area the break is in. No leaks! everytime we pressurize it it comes out on the surface but the pipe and surrounding sand is bone dry. Frustrating. Had to fill the trench and open the valve again so the mall can be open today but will have to go back tonight to find/fix it. 

Took all the plows/salters off but haven't oiled or stored any of it yet. We can still be up and running in 30 min. but with this nice weather I took it all out. Jd you'd be happy to see that the rev isn't hanging off the front anymore. 

This warm spell has blown up my phone, looks like a good year. I start digging on wed (not counting lastnight) back at Ajax downs. 3 driveways already sold, 3 concrete slabs, 3 large stone jobs and we haven't even started yet! 

Do you use the mini loaders a lot chad? I know they're great for guys that do interlock full time and landscape suppliers. What's the price tag on one and would you be using it mainly for snow? or would it earn its keep with summer work too?


----------



## Triple L

I'd use it for a little bit of everything, Primary purpose is snow but it would see a bit of use in the summer... A deere 244j greenfleeted and LO is about $72-75,000 that Wacker is about $68,000 more less, those are just rough numbers.... Im looking at some other stuff as well kinda just keeping my options open....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1269056 said:


> I'd use it for a little bit of everything, Primary purpose is snow but it would see a bit of use in the summer... A deere 244j greenfleeted and LO is about $72-75,000 that Wacker is about $68,000 more less, those are just rough numbers.... Im looking at some other stuff as well kinda just keeping my options open....


I like the mini yanmar loader that was at the construction show. York deals with them too.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1269059 said:


> I like the mini yanmar loader that was at the construction show. York deals with them too.


they just make 40hp kids toys.... If it doesnt do atleast 30km/h its not really feasible for snow...

Grant - hopefully that jobs hourly, are you sure your not trying to make up for no snow in March???


----------



## R.G.PEEL

There's no argument the style of machine works well but thats big dollars. I've never run that size of machine from volvo, but volvos L70, L90 L150 loaders are sexy machines. I'd look at what they have to offer.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1269040 said:


> Stanley makes the tools for mastercraft.
> I plow their distribution centre here and was very surprised when I was told that.
> They I beleive just bought black and decker and own dewalt also.
> 
> Thats a really good deal on the maximum too. Might have to cash in that canadian tire money from all that diesel I bought. Guy could probably buy on and auction it off here a few weeks later for double.


The guy at CT this morning told me Stanley made their stuff. I actually bought the 173 pc Stanley kit for !29.99 Reg 349.99 because it came in a carrying case and it was all black tools. I thought the black would be better then I would know where they came from. They have a lot of tools on sale right now. You can't go wrong with CT tools on sale that's the only time I will buy them.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1269051 said:


> I thought that the all nighters were over til next fall, but ended up going to a watermain break at centerpoint mall lastnight. 8" watermain that supplies the entire mall burst. To shut it off shuts down the mall. Waited for it to close, turned off the water, exposed the watermain near wear its bubbling out of the ground, no leak. We figured maybe its broken closeby and took a strange path up to the surface before it could find somewhere to spill. We dug about 130' trench centered on the area the break is in. No leaks! everytime we pressurize it it comes out on the surface but the pipe and surrounding sand is bone dry. Frustrating. Had to fill the trench and open the valve again so the mall can be open today but will have to go back tonight to find/fix it.
> 
> Took all the plows/salters off but haven't oiled or stored any of it yet. We can still be up and running in 30 min. but with this nice weather I took it all out. Jd you'd be happy to see that the rev isn't hanging off the front anymore.
> 
> This warm spell has blown up my phone, looks like a good year. I start digging on wed (not counting lastnight) back at Ajax downs. 3 driveways already sold, 3 concrete slabs, 3 large stone jobs and we haven't even started yet!
> 
> Do you use the mini loaders a lot chad? I know they're great for guys that do interlock full time and landscape suppliers. What's the price tag on one and would you be using it mainly for snow? or would it earn its keep with summer work too?


It does make me happy you took it off. I cringe when I see blades on when it hasn't snowed in weeks. I was told the reason why water mains are so expensive to fix is because the guy that has to find the leak need to be very experienced or else he will need to rip up a lot of pavement and also the worry of doing disturbing the rest of the pipe. Greedy's do the water main breaks where we plow.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1269062 - they just make 40hp kids toys.... If it doesnt do atleast 30km/h its not really feasible for snow...


thats ok. my little kids toys can fill my little piggy bank even if it only has 40 my little ponies. all my stuff is within a 1km square.
If I remember it does 24km/h, and runs $50000

kids toys are what I need, I dont have anything larger then 2 acres and its already taken care of. Im comparing it to an all wheel steer skid. they are both about 8000lbs



On another note not sure if you guys have ever run it but I ran a bottle of seafoam thru my gassers tank and it made the world of a difference on the milege. Going to do a can in a diesel this weekend. figure at 400 000km she deserves a birthday present pick me up.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JD Dave;1269068 said:


> It does make me happy you took it off. I cringe when I see blades on when it hasn't snowed in weeks. I was told the reason why water mains are so expensive to fix is because the guy that has to find the leak need to be very experienced or else he will need to rip up a lot of pavement and also the worry of doing disturbing the rest of the pipe. Greedy's do the water main breaks where we plow.


Breaks are usually pretty easy to find, especially this pipe was installed after the asphalt so there is already a 5 ft wide strip where the old asphalt was trenched through. That makes it nice to only disturb the asphalt where we dig but the whole pipe being dry is weird. The old guy I was doing it with has done sewer and water install and breaks for years and is scratching his head on this one. At 2 am we had to call for emergency locates again because the area excavated had reached the bounds of the area located. luckily though its all in a straight line along the water main and we had a hoepack and proper bedding material there to backfill properly .


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1269077 said:


> Breaks are usually pretty easy to find, especially this pipe was installed after the asphalt so there is already a 5 ft wide strip where the old asphalt was trenched through. That makes it nice to only disturb the asphalt where we dig but the whole pipe being dry is weird. The old guy I was doing it with has done sewer and water install and breaks for years and is scratching his head on this one. At 2 am we had to call for emergency locates again because the area excavated had reached the bounds of the area located. luckily though its all in a straight line along the water main and we had a hoepack and proper bedding material there to backfill properly .


There's generally always an old guy involved with water main breaks, hopefully you find it tonight.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JD Dave;1269080 said:


> There's generally always an old guy involved with water main breaks, hopefully you find it tonight.


And their name always ends in a vowel. lol.


----------



## DeVries

On another note not sure if you guys have ever run it but I ran a bottle of seafoam thru my gassers tank and it made the world of a difference on the milege. Going to do a can in a diesel this weekend. figure at 400 000km she deserves a birthday present pick me up.[/QUOTE]

I've heard about it, what exactly does it do to the engine to get better mileage


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1269091 said:


> On another note not sure if you guys have ever run it but I ran a bottle of seafoam thru my gassers tank and it made the world of a difference on the milege. Going to do a can in a diesel this weekend. figure at 400 000km she deserves a birthday present pick me up.


I've heard about it, what exactly does it do to the engine to get better mileage[/QUOTE]

Only heard good things about it too!


----------



## Elite_Maint

Someone here a few pages back wrote something about a place that has taillights a other misc truck parts. I need a taillight for my 99. 

I'm also selling the plastic liner that's in the back of the 99 it's an 8ft bed and it's in good condition just removing it because i want to do a rhino liner on that truck.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I only ran it in the gas tank and its a cleaner.
They say you can put it in the oil and there is tranny seafoam which does hydraulic oils also. I dumped in the recommended amount when I filled up and took the truck to the city for the day on the hiway and back. Then picked up the trailer and hauled a load of garbage to the dump.

Ive always just run lucas, which I will continue on the next tank as a lubricant but this is a more of a cleaner.


taillights was tim at laidlaw I posted it. dont have the number infront of me


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*http://www.seafoamsales.com/*

http://www.seafoamsales.com/


----------



## musclecarboy

Good to hear things look busy this summer. Despite there being 0 gov incentives this spring plus hst, it looks like it will be stable.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Anybody Groom Ball Diamonds*



musclecarboy;1269118 said:


> Good to hear things look busy this summer. Despite there being 0 gov incentives this spring plus hst, it looks like it will be stable.


Anybody Groom Ball Diamonds, need some advice...

Please PM me.....

thanks Al


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*funny*

got this in an email the other day.


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1269121 said:


> Anybody Groom Ball Diamonds, need some advice...
> 
> Please PM me.....
> 
> thanks Al


Maby I missed it but whatever happened to your allison? Was it just a nsbu switch?


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1269130 said:


> got this in an email the other day.


----------



## grandview

For a few guys on here!


----------



## CGM Inc.

....................


----------



## grandview

.............................................


----------



## CGM Inc.

grandview;1269163 said:


> .............................................


very artistic!


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;1269162 said:


> ....................


Your new tractor needs a bath.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1269178 said:


> Your new tractor needs a bath.


A bit out of my league but I liked the pic


----------



## Elite_Maint

MIDTOWNPC;1269111 said:


> taillights was tim at laidlaw I posted it. dont have the number infront of me


If you can send me the number I'd appreciate it.

Does anyone use Amsoil??


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1259356&highlight=TIM+LAIDLAW#post1259356


----------



## rooferdave

just want you all to know I do not laugh out loud often... but your previous sign shenanigans had me howling!!! The warden even asked me what was so funny!


----------



## JD Dave

rooferdave;1269230 said:


> just want you all to know I do not laugh out loud often... but your previous sign shenanigans had me howling!!! The warden even asked me what was so funny!


Yeah I got a good laugh also. If you really want to laugh go see "Hall Pass" at the movie theatre, My stomach hurts from laughing so much as we saw it today.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1269252 said:


> Yeah I got a good laugh also. If you really want to laugh go see "Hall Pass" at the movie theatre, My stomach hurts from laughing so much as we saw it today.


Maybe next time don't eat so much. I didn't know they have that big of a theater up there to hold your whole family.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1269252 said:


> Yeah I got a good laugh also. If you really want to laugh go see "Hall Pass" at the movie theatre, My stomach hurts from laughing so much as we saw it today.


I though it would just be beyond stupid. I must reconsider it seems.


----------



## grandview

musclecarboy;1269257 said:


> I though it would just be beyond stupid. I must reconsider it seems.


just remember who's giving the reviews!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;1269252 said:


> Yeah I got a good laugh also. If you really want to laugh go see "Hall Pass" at the movie theatre, My stomach hurts from laughing so much as we saw it today.


Sand pit at the golf course was the funniest part!


----------



## greywynd

Grant, how was the frost when you were digging that watermain break?

I was digging twice last week, first time was a new, short ditch to drain meltwater out of an area that was landlocked after some work done last year, had to go about 5-6' deep with it, maybe 40' long. Frost was only a few inches, but had been covered in snow all winter without it getting packed or anything.

Second round was Thursday, 13 hours in the seat, digging for a geothermal unit. Should have had it pretty much dug in the one day, but after finding rock, we laid it out differently, and thought it would work, and again hit rock. A final layout change will fit it in, but by now I had trenches going in too many directions, so ended up digging a portion out totally. Also hit water, so the spoils kept getting muckier as I went on. Digging that I was averaging about a foot of frost, maybe 18" in a few spots. The frost reminded me how badly that bucket needs a set of teeth, but they are the type with the weld-in pins, so I'll have to get the new ones, then bring the bucket (or the machine) home to swap them out as I don't have a portable welder yet.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1269271 said:


> Sand pit at the golf course was the funniest part!


There were so many funny parts. I would have slept with the baby sitter. LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1269271 said:


> Sand pit at the golf course was the funniest part!


I forgot about what he did in the sand pit. LOL That was the funniest part.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

anyone would have


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Just a switch*



Triple L;1269131 said:


> Maby I missed it but whatever happened to your allison? Was it just a nsbu switch?


Hey Chad, just a switch....... beginning to really believe they are bullet proof.... 10 years old, 300,000k as a full time work truck and it just keeps on trucking....

Thanks again


----------



## Neige

*!/*# just woke up to this weather alert.
Summary 10 to 15 centimetres of snow are expected during the day Monday.
Details
A low pressure system from the Great Lakes will reach Extreme Southern Quebec late in the day Monday. Snow will begin in the morning and taper off in the evening. The heaviest snowfall is expected in the afternoon.


----------



## schrader

That sucks,I looking forward to spring clean up, still lots of snow here to melt yet. I think we will be two behind schedule this year, looking forward to a good season.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Neige;1269342 said:


> *!/*# just woke up to this weather alert.
> Summary 10 to 15 centimetres of snow are expected during the day Monday.


Are you above or below your annual average for the season?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It looks like it will be all rain for us.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1269361 said:


> It looks like it will be all rain for us.


Yeah +10 tomorrow so even if it starts as snow it will be gone quick. I am beginning to wonder if it really is over. I'll stay ready until April 1


----------



## JD Dave

StratfordPusher;1269295 said:


> Hey Chad, just a switch....... beginning to really believe they are bullet proof.... 10 years old, 300,000k as a full time work truck and it just keeps on trucking....
> 
> Thanks again


Just making sure Stephan reads this. LOL I'm glad is was nothing serious.


----------



## Grassman09

E Maintenance;1269203 said:


> Does anyone use Amsoil??


What about it? I run a few grades of it along with there filter. I've never sent it out for analysis. They have a kit for $50 and it gets sent to tim buc too. I have to try a place in Burlington for analysis.

I picked up a bucket of John Deere oil for my tractor it sounds like a good oil. . Costs less then the shell rotella if you buy it from the right John Deere dealer. This oil is made by Esso in Canada and Texaco Exon in the USA.

Service Ratings Plus-50, 0W-40 synthetic motor oil.

API ratings (diesel): CH-4, CG-4, CF-4, CF
API ratings (gasoline): SL, SJ
John Deere: JDQ 78A
Mack: EO-M Plus
Cummins: CES20076, 72, 71
Allison: C-4
Caterpillar: TO-2
Military: CIDA-A-52306, MIL-L-2104F

Test Analysis 0W-40

Viscosity @ 40°C...... 85.74 cSt
Viscosity @ 100°C...... 15.17 cSt
Viscosity index...... 187
HTHS @ 150°C...... 3.97 cP
Pour point...... -51°C
Flash point...... 230°C
Total base number (TBN)....12.8 mg KOH/g
Sulfated ash level...... 1.57 wt. %


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1269363 said:


> Yeah +10 tomorrow so even if it starts as snow it will be gone quick. I am beginning to wonder if it really is over. I'll stay ready until April 1


They said that about the last storm on the 7th and 8th. Oh yea its gonna rain and will melt the next day. Don't bother plowing it. uh huh.. Right.


----------



## Triple L

I wouldnt be running synthetic in it yet.... JMO

Cant be that good of an oil as its not good enough to run in a duramax as its not CJ-4 :waving:


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1269381 said:


> What about it? I run a few grades of it along with there filter. I've never sent it out for analysis. They have a kit for $50 and it gets sent to tim buc too. I have to try a place in Burlington for analysis.
> 
> I picked up a bucket of John Deere oil for my tractor it sounds like a good oil. . Costs less then the shell rotella if you buy it from the right John Deere dealer. This oil is made by Esso in Canada and Texaco Exon in the USA.
> 
> Service Ratings Plus-50, 0W-40 synthetic motor oil.
> 
> API ratings (diesel): CH-4, CG-4, CF-4, CF
> API ratings (gasoline): SL, SJ
> John Deere: JDQ 78A
> Mack: EO-M Plus
> Cummins: CES20076, 72, 71
> Allison: C-4
> Caterpillar: TO-2
> Military: CIDA-A-52306, MIL-L-2104F
> 
> Test Analysis 0W-40
> 
> Viscosity @ 40°C...... 85.74 cSt
> Viscosity @ 100°C...... 15.17 cSt
> Viscosity index...... 187
> HTHS @ 150°C...... 3.97 cP
> Pour point...... -51°C
> Flash point...... 230°C
> Total base number (TBN)....12.8 mg KOH/g
> Sulfated ash level...... 1.57 wt. %


Why would you waste your money on synthetic oil? There are 10 of 1000's of JD tractors out there running plain old 15w40 with 10,000 plus hours. Regular oil changes are more important and I doubt you'll be high hours and oil should be changed yearly regardless of hours. We don't even run synthetic is a 300k combine and it runs it's entire life from new at wide open throttle. Amsoil is also crap, save your money.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1269377 said:


> Just making sure Stephan reads this. LOL I'm glad is was nothing serious.


Who is that GUY? For sure not me.....I'm not Stephan just like Jon isn't John!
:laughing:


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1269393 said:


> Why would you waste your money on synthetic oil? There are 10 of 1000's of JD tractors out there running plain old 15w40 with 10,000 plus hours. Regular oil changes are more important and I doubt you'll be high hours and oil should be changed yearly regardless of hours. We don't even run synthetic is a 300k combine and it runs it's entire life from new at wide open throttle. Amsoil is also crap, save your money.


Its not plugged in in the winter. You combine sits in a warm shop and is used in fall only in fall? Your tractors are plugged in on site also kept warm. That's allot easier on them I wouldn't run the oil to 500hrs I would change it yearly.

Chad don't you have a snowblower to sell? 
Are you forgetting about the text message you sent me this week? 
If its good enough for a Mack Cat and Cummins its fine by me. Dodge makes the truck not the engine you may be forgetting that.


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1269295 said:


> Hey Chad, just a switch....... beginning to really believe they are bullet proof.... 10 years old, 300,000k as a full time work truck and it just keeps on trucking....
> 
> Thanks again





JD Dave;1269377 said:


> Just making sure Stephan reads this. LOL I'm glad is was nothing serious.


Just making sure the right Stefan reads this LOL....


----------



## Triple L

Triple L;1269384 said:


> I wouldnt be running synthetic in it yet.... JMO
> 
> Cant be that good of an oil as its not good enough to run in a duramax as its not CJ-4 :waving:





Grassman09;1269399 said:


> Chad don't you have a snowblower to sell?
> Are you forgetting about the text message you sent me this week?


What does what I just said have to do with me selling a snowblower??????????????? 

I was giving you a tip  Your not suppost to run synthetic in new motors....


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1269399 said:


> Its not plugged in in the winter. You combine sits in a warm shop and is used in fall only in fall? Your tractors are plugged in on site also kept warm. That's allot easier on them I wouldn't run the oil to 500hrs I would change it yearly.
> 
> Chad don't you have a snowblower to sell?
> Are you forgetting about the text message you sent me this week?
> If its good enough for a Mack Cat and Cummins its fine by me. Dodge makes the truck not the engine you may be forgetting that.


Most of tractors stay plugged in some don't and the combine stays in the field when working not in the shop. We combine in Aug and the fall but sometimes the fall turns into winter Our land is a little far away to bring it home every night. You have a good point about not being plugged in but I'd run normal 10W30 in it then. We change our oil every 150 hours or every year whatever comes first. For the amount of hours your running I see no need for synthetic. To be honest I don't know any farmers that use synthetic but I only know a few.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1269398 said:


> Who is that GUY? For sure not me.....I'm not Stephan just like Jon isn't John!
> :laughing:


Sorry I changed it in my phone also so I remember.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1269406 said:


> Sorry I changed it in my phone also so I remember.


No worries! We have all selective reading anyway....
Still won't convince me to drive a GM.....like Chad said I rather replace a tranny every 1000km! Never read anything about GM issues on here so it can only be Dodge with problems  BTW my injectors on the RAM work just fine  my gages work too without issues  and i also can roast my tires when I feel the need of some muscle 
All good


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1269401 said:


> What does what I just said have to do with me selling a snowblower???????????????
> 
> I was giving you a tip  Your not suppost to run synthetic in new motors....


Where did you read that tip? Its just a past its break in period of 100hours I'm sure it still needs a lil more time.



JD Dave;1269402 said:


> Most of tractors stay plugged in some don't and the combine stays in the field when working not in the shop. We combine in Aug and the fall but sometimes the fall turns into winter Our land is a little far away to bring it home every night. You have a good point about not being plugged in but I'd run normal 10W30 in it then. We change our oil every 150 hours or every year whatever comes first. For the amount of hours your running I see no need for synthetic. To be honest I don't know any farmers that use synthetic but I only know a few.


Its only one tractor and its only once a year no big deal. It shouldn't bankrupt me. I'm spoiling it a lil.Thumbs Up

Besides Chad will be happy to know that it was always treated right when I sell it to him for when he decides to mount the horst blade he has.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1269412 said:


> Besides Chad will be happy to know that it was always treated right when I sell it to him for when he decides to mount the horst blade he has.


Atleast your not the only one who's told me you'll be selling it shortly....

Your just soo cool arnt ya Dave 

My money counting machine is ready whenever you are


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1269412 said:


> Where did you read that tip? Its just a past its break in period of 100hours I'm sure it still needs a lil more time.


You also shouldn't switch from Synthetic back to mineral oils :laughing:
Some people should start recognizing that we are in the 21st Century! And that the old wisdom from the 1800's is obsolete. Many. Many OEM cars come from the factory with synthetic oil. Guess they don't know what they are doing!

Old wisdom is that the lighter synthetic oil prevents proper break in of a motor. Since manufacturing capabilities and manufacturing tolerances are far better now vs. 50 years ago this is no concern for anyone these days.


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1269411 said:


> like Chad said I rather replace a tranny every 1000km! :


we're also talking tractor motors here not corvette motors.... I think they'res quite a difference... But honestly I could careless what grassman does...

I sure like your math Stefan, 400,000 km's / 8 dosent = 1,000 km's LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1269420 said:


> we're also talking tractor motors here not corvette motors.... I think they'res quite a difference... But honestly I could careless what grassman does...
> 
> I sure like your math Stefan, 400,000 km's / 8 dosent = 1,000 km's LOL


Tractor motors are built to 100 year old standards I know! You drive your Corvette in the summer when it's warm and your tractor (in our case) in the winter when its cold! For that fact you want to run synthetic since it has way superior cold start characteristics over a mineral oil. put a jug of synthetic and a jug of mineral oil in the freezer and you will see the difference in viscosity! I'm sure you will tell me there is no difference!

Chad, you are a nice kid and you are right as usual....


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1269426 said:


> Tractor motors are built to 100 year old standards I know! You drive your Corvette in the summer when it's warm and your tractor (in our case) in the winter when its cold! For that fact you want to run synthetic since it has way superior cold start characteristics over a mineral oil. put a jug of synthetic and a jug of mineral oil in the freezer and you will see the difference in viscosity! I'm sure you will tell me there is no difference!
> 
> Chad, you are a nice kid and you are right as usual....


Im not denining the fact of viscosity one bit! Im not saying your wrong either but here is a website, take a look at the pics and read some of it... mostly the last bit on synthetics....

I've read up on this stuff a bit and most of the stuff I read says this, only the oil company websites say what your saying.... Which one would you trust 

http://www.mototuneusa.com/break_in_secrets.htm


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

My 2003 must have celebrated too hard on its 400 000km birthday because this morning she wouldnt start. not plugged in and not really that cold out. no go. I plugged it in and still 2 hours later no go. I will try in a bit and see. Ive been keeping it plugged in all winter becasue from what I have read that if the injectors are going and it doesnt get the right pressure it wont fire. Its getting plenty of fuel and the smarty is set back to stock. No codes also. I decided to drain the fass water seperator as I havent in a long time. The whole fass system is pretty rusty and I coated it with fluid film before season start. Looks like I better make something up for next winter to cover it. Ive read up online and Im pretty sure its injectors, they have never been replaced. Total cost will be about $1300 for the injectors and about $250 to have it done. I found dieselautopower.com to be the best price around and I have delt with him before for my injector pump on my 99. 

I pulled the file on this truck just to see what all I have done.
Bought in in 2005 with 110 000 kms. I think it started plowing in 2006. I have a total of $7800 in it in parts and service/repairs. Thats including a transmission rebuild, fass fuel upgrade, some front end work, 4x4 driveshaft and all the oil changes and yearly services. I dont do anything myself other then clean it and washer fluid. 

Would it still be worth $10 000?


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1269435 said:


> My 2003 must have celebrated too hard on its 400 000km birthday because this morning she wouldnt start. not plugged in and not really that cold out. no go. I plugged it in and still 2 hours later no go. I will try in a bit and see. Ive been keeping it plugged in all winter becasue from what I have read that if the injectors are going and it doesnt get the right pressure it wont fire. Its getting plenty of fuel and the smarty is set back to stock. No codes also. I decided to drain the fass water seperator as I havent in a long time. The whole fass system is pretty rusty and I coated it with fluid film before season start. Looks like I better make something up for next winter to cover it. Ive read up online and Im pretty sure its injectors, they have never been replaced. Total cost will be about $1300 for the injectors and about $250 to have it done. I found dieselautopower.com to be the best price around and I have delt with him before for my injector pump on my 99.
> 
> I pulled the file on this truck just to see what all I have done.
> Bought in in 2005 with 110 000 kms. I think it started plowing in 2006. I have a total of $7800 in it in parts and service/repairs. Thats including a transmission rebuild, fass fuel upgrade, some front end work, 4x4 driveshaft and all the oil changes and yearly services. I dont do anything myself other then clean it and washer fluid.
> 
> Would it still be worth $10 000?


It's a write off! It's a DODGE!


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1269414 said:


> Atleast your not the only one who's told me you'll be selling it shortly....
> 
> Your just soo cool arnt ya Dave
> 
> My money counting machine is ready whenever you are


I'm not the cool one making stupid videos tearing off my winter equipment due to lack of proper maintenance or pushing the limits of equipment (or someone else s in your case) trying to lift things that are too heavy for it.

If the price is right I would sell the Deere to someone and get another one. You are not the only who's told me you want a tractor and wants to get rid of that lil 35hp lawnmower.

Thanks for the tip on the motor oil anyhow.



Cedar Grounds;1269443 said:


> It's a write off! It's a DODGE!


Time to sell it and buy a GM that not only has a dpf but needs urea to clean the exhaust. Lord only knows the issues about that.


----------



## musclecarboy

You guys have too much energy once the sun comes out lol


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1269446 said:


> I'm not the cool one making stupid videos tearing off my winter equipment due to lack of proper maintenance or pushing the limits of equipment (or someone else s in your case) trying to lift things that are too heavy for it.
> 
> If the price is right I would sell the Deere to someone and get another one. You are not the only who's told me you want a tractor and wants to get rid of that lil 35hp lawnmower.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the motor oil anyhow.
> 
> Time to sell it and buy a GM that not only has a dpf but needs urea to clean the exhaust. Lord only knows the issues about that.


So you'd rather sit and watch boring movie's of someone doing everything perfect??? What was soo bad about the way I took the backblade off anyways, nothings damaged, im sure a 900 lbs blade can handle a 1' fall if it can handle carrying 4000 lbs of salt with the back tires of the truck off the ground, what do you care, its not your equipment, I really like laughing my head off so I post this stuff for others to laugh at too.... and all my stuff is mint to begin with and is still mint 98% of the time after Im done being stupid so what do I care 

And going back 8 months to that loader movie, I use what I got! Who the F! ever critisizes someone for doing that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That just shows your true colours right there! How are you gonna know until you try it?

And for your information, the owners of the loader were the ones operating it begin with both of the time on those 2 movies.... He wanted to see what it had and that loaders still working just fine 2 days ago so you can F right off now.... 

PS I love your lawnmower remarks as your the one ACTUALLY using a lawnmower to move snow..... Lets not forget your video's..... LOL

Still laughing!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Im not selling it I just wanted to see what its cost me per year to run it. There are not really any forsale with 400 000km to compare to. Its written off completly, so Ill sell it from corp to personal. I dont need another truck.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

musclecarboy;1269454 said:


> You guys have too much energy once the sun comes out lol


like my dobermans. you guys want to go to the park?


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1269461 said:


> like my dobermans. you guys want to go to the park?


Grassman will say he's coming and then run away just like he did 2 weeks ago............ :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: Everybody knows thats what I was doing the whole time HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*funny*

a few more funny ones to lighten the day


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

at first I thought this was cobourg but we dont have a 711. :laughing:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Not nearly to that extent, but there is a stretched Ford dually in aurora. I'm sure chris and tom have seen it, its my black truck's twin, but with a 6 door cab!. Pretty sweet looking actually. Usually I've seen it with a dump trailer. I think its a roofer.

Chad, Dave, shake hands and make up. OOPs I just remembered chad doesn't like shaking hands! lol


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1269463 said:


> Grassman will say he's coming and then run away just like he did 2 weeks ago............ :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: Everybody knows thats what I was doing the whole time HAHAHAHAHAHA


I was at the show. I didn't go to lunch as I had to meet up with my web site developer. I told Pristine that Sorry I didn't tell you and I lost my appetite after I offered to shake your hand and you told me to go F myself. Tried to make peace.

Yea I use a F series deere to do small walkways not to plow parking lots like you. I'd rather have videos of us doing things the perfect way then for my potential clients to see me goofing off and doing silly things and possibly breaking things.

Portrays a bad image of your company I think. If they see you doing that on your own time and at your own property they can only imagine what you might do on there property. Ever thought of it that way? You don't care I know.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1269468 said:


> Portrays a bad image of your company I think. If they see you doing that on your own time and at your own property they can only imagine what you might do on there property. Ever thought of it that way? *You don't care I know*.


Your right, I dont care... In fact I'd show any of my customers right now any movie that I've ever posted on youtube! Let it be my pulling ones to the loader ones to the snow ones... None of them portray anything bad and are straight up who I am.... I got nothing to hide



Grassman09;1269468 said:


> I offered to shake your hand and you told me to go F myself. Tried to make peace.


Quit the crap, everyone here knows how that story goes... You'd be my best friend when we talk in person, then that same night you'd come on here and talk a bunch of crap... Just like you've done time and time again

Is there anything else you want to argue about? Lets get it all out and be done with this for a while....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, just caught up on the reading. This is the WWE of plowing!


----------



## Elite_Maint

Triple L;1269401 said:


> I was giving you a tip  Your not suppost to run synthetic in new motors....


Thats not true...lol so many cars come with synthetic from dealer. I've always used synthetic on my cars. Gonna convert the trucks soon!...

I'm not sure about tractors but i do know some guys with tractors running synthetic too... but to each there own...


----------



## Triple L

E Maintenance;1269529 said:


> Thats not true...lol so many cars come with synthetic from dealer. I've always used synthetic on my cars. Gonna convert the trucks soon!...


Did you read the stuff on that link I posted.... I'm getting out of this one, I'll agree to disagree...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1269530 said:


> Did you read the stuff on that link I posted.... I'm getting out of this one, I'll agree to disagree...


Yes I did! Mister unknown says "Warning: This is a very controversial topic !!"
First line of the article!
Removing OEM Synthetic is plain stupid if u ask me!


----------



## DKG

Just reading the Chad & Dave posts on the AS THE WORLD TURNS thread. Was there a full moon at the G2G at Zets?


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1269479 said:


> Your right, I dont care... In fact I'd show any of my customers right now any movie that I've ever posted on youtube! Let it be my pulling ones to the loader ones to the snow ones... None of them portray anything bad and are straight up who I am.... I got nothing to hide
> 
> Quit the crap, everyone here knows how that story goes... You'd be my best friend when we talk in person, then that same night you'd come on here and talk a bunch of crap... Just like you've done time and time again
> 
> Is there anything else you want to argue about? Lets get it all out and be done with this for a while....


Not in a million would i want that. The apple doesn't fall far from the tree. Other then that I'm good. Peace out guy.


----------



## rooferdave

DKG;1269542 said:


> Just reading the Chad & Dave posts on the AS THE WORLD TURNS thread. Was there a full moon at the G2G at Zets?


shouldn't that be as the wheel spins?:laughing:


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Looks like yet another disaster in the making...*

Looks like yet another disaster, Japan, war in Libyia, and now bad...Soap Operas on Plowsite

where is it all going to end....... wide open weedeaters at 10 paces.... and a box of bandaids to the winner....

Maybe we could call it :"As the Half Shafts Turn" ........


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I was thinking of sending some money to the japanese relief effort, but on the news every house I see has like 4 boats and 5 cars on the driveway.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1269511 said:


> haha, just caught up on the reading. This is the WWE of plowing!


*SUNDAYSUNDAYSUNDAY* hahaha


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

StratfordPusher;1269603 said:


> where is it all going to end....... wide open weedeaters at 10 paces.... and a box of bandaids to the winner....


I like this idea, maybe at the next GTG?


----------



## Grassman09

StratfordPusher;1269603 said:


> Looks like yet another disaster, Japan, war in Libyia, and now bad...Soap Operas on Plowsite
> 
> where is it all going to end....... wide open weedeaters at 10 paces.... and a box of bandaids to the winner....
> 
> Maybe we could call it :"As the Half Shafts Turn" ........


You 1st but maybe with a chain saw against weedeater. See whos the winner. Bring your own band aids or just be a man and let it stop on its own. I drive a crummy dodge, I probably wont even make it my transmission will crap out on the way up. Maybe make a video and post it on www.jokeroo.com


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1269621 said:


> I was thinking of sending some money to the japanese relief effort, but on the news every house I see has like 4 boats and 5 cars on the driveway.


Oh come on man you got so much money what do you need it for. Not like you need it. Send it over man. I'll take it if you like but do I have to buy a ford truck?


----------



## greywynd

Grassman09;1269656 said:


> Oh come on man you got so much money what do you need it for. Not like you need it. Send it over man. I'll take it if you like but do I have to buy a ford truck?


Well, he did buy me a hot chocolate......though to update that, I split a pizza with him a few nights later when we were out salting again.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Grassman09;1269656 said:


> Oh come on man you got so much money what do you need it for. Not like you need it. Send it over man. I'll take it if you like but do I have to buy a ford truck?


I have so much money? :laughing::laughing::laughing:

Actually, maybe we could start a new fund. The 'buy dave and chad some fords foundation.' Then they wouldn't be so angry all the time.


----------



## Grassman09

greywynd;1269659 said:


> Well, he did buy me a hot chocolate......though to update that, I split a pizza with him a few nights later when we were out salting again.


What a cheap skate you had to split the pizza? But he took the receipt for write offs? Smart.



R.G.PEEL;1269661 said:


> I have so much money? :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Actually, maybe we could start a new fund. The 'buy dave and chad some fords foundation.' Then they wouldn't be so angry all the time.


I'm down with that. I technically have some blue oval in the fleet. The Dump truck engine is a power choke. 7.3l I think it is. A de stroked ford engine.


----------



## greywynd

Grassman09;1269662 said:


> What a cheap skate you had to split the pizza? But he took the receipt for write offs? Smart.


:laughing: Nope....I'd picked it up a bit before, and still have the receipt. I got tired of the same stuff at 3am over teh winter, so would grab a pizza now and then. Leave it riding in the truck, and just nibble away now and then!! Strange, it seems I had to 'entertain' clients with a pizza a few times this winter......


----------



## R.G.PEEL

greywynd;1269659 said:


> Well, he did buy me a hot chocolate......though to update that, I split a pizza with him a few nights later when we were out salting again.


Mark, I told you, we need to keep this stuff a secret! lol not going down that path again. To answer your question about frost there is none in centerpoint mall's parking lot. I was helping out some buddies of mine who got the call to fix it. We were using a little hitachi 120 with a 4 foot bucket on it and it was no problem. I was talking to another member on here today who's building a new shop. We were discussing in floor heating and I know you deal with a geothermal contractor. Do you know how much a system costs with the heatpump and everything? And roughly what it costs to run compared to traditional heating methods?


----------



## Grassman09

greywynd;1269663 said:


> :laughing: Nope....I'd picked it up a bit before, and still have the receipt. I got tired of the same stuff at 3am over teh winter, so would grab a pizza now and then. Leave it riding in the truck, and just nibble away now and then!! Strange, it seems I had to 'entertain' clients with a pizza a few times this winter......


Ahhh good on you. Thumbs Up Nothing beats month old pizza. Chuck it under the hood in tin foil on the drive in to work ready when you get to your 1st site.


----------



## snowplowchick

I bet there will be hair pulling at your next get together.


----------



## Grassman09

snowplowchick;1269671 said:


> I bet there will be hair pulling at your next get together.


Why you coming? Whos hair you gonna pull?


----------



## greywynd

R.G.PEEL;1269664 said:


> Mark, I told you, we need to keep this stuff a secret! lol not going down that path again. To answer your question about frost there is none in centerpoint mall's parking lot. I was helping out some buddies of mine who got the call to fix it. We were using a little hitachi 120 with a 4 foot bucket on it and it was no problem. I was talking to another member on here today who's building a new shop. We were discussing in floor heating and I know you deal with a geothermal contractor. Do you know how much a system costs with the heatpump and everything? And roughly what it costs to run compared to traditional heating methods?


That 120 would be a bit smaller than my machine, and I usually only run a 36" toothed bucket on mine. To be fair though, most of my digging is heavy rocky clay, and I also run a 54" ditching bucket without issues, often use it to dig ponds and a few other things.

As to the geothermal, I've never priced one, i know he was telling me that he has a client that had a wood boiler and wants to switch, issue is that the wood guys infloor heating had no insulation put down under it, which greatly affects the heat loss. Also the wood boiler, running at 185F, versus a much lower temp of the geothermal means they may not be able to use the infloor anymore if they go geothermal.

Geothermal seems to have a much higher initial cost, but a very low operating cost. I've never really tried to crunch the numbers, I really wonder if overall it is that much cheaper r not. I also don't know about new installs, but there is some government funding available for retrofitting.


----------



## Triple L

DKG;1269542 said:


> Just reading the Chad & Dave posts on the AS THE WORLD TURNS thread. Was there a full moon at the G2G at Zets?


Your the funniest guy ever Keith! 

Here's a guy that goes for weeks upon weeks upon weeks without saying anything.... And as soon as a Chad vs. Dave fight starts your the first to post something...... Something about that just makes me laugh 

We're suppost to get 15mm of rain tonight.... It sure better start warming up quick!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JD Dave

I wonder what grade the break in oil is in the Deeres when they come new. I can see the benefit of synthetics for sure but in all reality your not going to keep a tractor for 20 years to see if actually worked any better or not. I guess I do have a 30 year old mentality when it comes to oil but why change it when it's worked very well. I'm really thinking about running it in my pulling truck though but it's a pain to keep different kinds of oil around. To each his own.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Jd are you coming up to the bobcaygeon pulls this year? Some friends of mine are on the fair board and have asked for me to volunteer some demo car removal and track maintainance. you should come up.


----------



## greywynd

Grant, let me know when you'll be there, I'll come run something for ya.....never been to the 'caygeon fair yet. May have to do a geothermal dig this week between there and Fenelon Falls though, should know in a day or two.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1269700 said:


> Jd are you coming up to the bobcaygeon pulls this year? Some friends of mine are on the fair board and have asked for me to volunteer some demo car removal and track maintainance. you should come up.


You better be pulling your truck too.... If you win you cant start a ford fund for me


----------



## R.G.PEEL

There hasn't been a dually class there in a while. Some guys were popping their outside wheels off but I simply don't care enough to bother with that. I told Brandon the only way I'm vounteering my bobcats for them is if they do a dually class! If they have it I'll pull. As much chirping as I do though, they've got balls but not like some of the loons do! I guess I'd hold my own in the daily driver class or whatever they call it.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1269700 said:


> Jd are you coming up to the bobcaygeon pulls this year? Some friends of mine are on the fair board and have asked for me to volunteer some demo car removal and track maintainance. you should come up.


They had a Promod Diesel class last fall so if they have one this year I'll more then likely be there. It depends a little on farm work and if my truck still running. Hopefully I'll be there. I went to 15 fairs last year.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1269709 said:


> There hasn't been a dually class there in a while. Some guys were popping their outside wheels off but I simply don't care enough to bother with that. I told Brandon the only way I'm vounteering my bobcats for them is if they do a dually class! If they have it I'll pull. As much chirping as I do though, they've got balls but not like some of the loons do! I guess I'd hold my own in the daily driver class or whatever they call it.


good! if they got local and your pulling i'll come up for our pull of between us


----------



## greywynd

JD Dave;1269711 said:


> They had a Promod Diesel class last fall so if they have one this year I'll more then likely be there. It depends a little on farm work and if my truck still running. Hopefully I'll be there. I went to 15 fairs last year.


Dang Dave, that is purdy, with the exception of that funny green colouring!! :laughing:

With my trucks I'd have to hope for a vintage class to think about entering! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Which coulour do you want to beat you chad? white? or black? 

JD if farming interferes just tint out your windows and I'll pull it for you. Everyone will think it was you. Loving the green ductwork. I'm thinking 'bobcat orange' for mine?


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1269698 said:


> I wonder what grade the break in oil is in the Deeres when they come new. I can see the benefit of synthetics for sure but in all reality your not going to keep a tractor for 20 years to see if actually worked any better or not. I guess I do have a 30 year old mentality when it comes to oil but why change it when it's worked very well. I'm really thinking about running it in my pulling truck though but it's a pain to keep different kinds of oil around. To each his own.


 wow! At least you admit to it! I notice a big difference during winter in my Rango with synthetic. Cold start is so much smoother and the engine is way more responsive of the line when cold. But I also could blame it on being a DODGE 

I see the benefit in extreme cold or extreme hot temperatures for synthetic. Everywhere else not so much.
But if you think about it I guess every transmission oil these days is synthetic from the factory. Wonder why.... enough about oil for one day.


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd;1269717 said:


> Dang Dave, that is purdy, with the exception of that funny green colouring!! :laughing:
> 
> With my trucks I'd have to hope for a vintage class to think about entering! :laughing::laughing:


Thanks I think. I've won the last 2 years at the Peterborough Expo in Prostreet. I'm really hoping they step up to a Promod class this year because I really like the pull there.


----------



## greywynd

Figures, I haven't made it the last couple of years for various reasons. I'll have to make sure to stop by this year. Though I know they've often been funny about letting folks into the pits etc in the past too, unless you are part of an entry. Guess I can see why though with insurance and such going the way it is for everything these days.


----------



## rooferdave

R.G.PEEL;1269664 said:


> Mark, I told you, we need to keep this stuff a secret! lol not going down that path again. To answer your question about frost there is none in centerpoint mall's parking lot. I was helping out some buddies of mine who got the call to fix it. We were using a little hitachi 120 with a 4 foot bucket on it and it was no problem. I was talking to another member on here today who's building a new shop. We were discussing in floor heating and I know you deal with a geothermal contractor. Do you know how much a system costs with the heatpump and everything? And roughly what it costs to run compared to traditional heating methods?


I know a bit about this stuff, let me know who it is and I can help them save $$$$$ on heating...insulation is key, insulation under floor is huge, also scrap the infloor idea (I will go into reasons live) cleanburn is the way to go, I am looking at buying a shop this week and I am looking at converting to cleanburn systems. Know a guy with a 3000 sq ft shop with very high ceilings and not so good insulation and his heating bill is approx $300.00 per YEAR!


----------



## rooferdave

oh and if any are wondering my consultant rates for this kinda thing, they are as follows to fellow plowsiters....you bring the beer! 


nuff said


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Weedeaters*



Grassman09;1269654 said:


> You 1st but maybe with a chain saw against weedeater. See whos the winner. Bring your own band aids or just be a man and let it stop on its own. I drive a crummy dodge, I probably wont even make it my transmission will crap out on the way up. Maybe make a video and post it on www.jokeroo.com


Wide open weedeaters make a great weapon or self defence device, just ask the METH head who tried punching my lights out while I was holding my running trimmer 2 years ago....flipped out because the noise made his dog bark... guy was 6'4" 240lbs and built like a tank.....
When I was done with a wide open pass across his bare chest, arm and face he cried like a baby until the cops showed up and took him to the hospital......

Lession learned: don't mess with old guys holding a running Stihl FS110 with multiedged line...

now back to relaxing....


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Cheap Hyrdo Seeder*

Cheap Hyrdo Seeder if anybody is looking

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...ing-equipment-HYDRO-SEEDER-W0QQAdIdZ268240280


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Too Cool*



JD Dave;1269711 said:


> They had a Promod Diesel class last fall so if they have one this year I'll more then likely be there. It depends a little on farm work and if my truck still running. Hopefully I'll be there. I went to 15 fairs last year.


Love the JD Green.... hope to see it run at Embro this year......


----------



## greywynd

Waste oil heaters are great, but they use a lot of oil......I know several guys with them. One guy has 6-7 dump trucks, several pieces of equipment, and is always looking for all the oil he can get. No way that a small guy like myself with a couple pickups would ever produce enough oil. 

I will agree though, the best thing to do if building a shop is to insulate, insulate, insulate. Regardless of heat source, keeping the heat in will drop costs a lot. I've decided that if/when I get to building a shop for myself, it will be 6" walls with 1.5" SM on the exterior between the strapping for the exterior steel. The 1.5" will be R7.5, and a further 5.5" in the wall will be about R22, to give me close to an R30 rating in the walls alone. A complete thermal barrier is a key element to a warm building.


----------



## JD Dave

StratfordPusher;1269742 said:


> Love the JD Green.... hope to see it run at Embro this year......


Don't think Embro has a class for me this year but I'll have to wait and see for sure.


greywynd;1269743 said:


> Waste oil heaters are great, but they use a lot of oil......I know several guys with them. One guy has 6-7 dump trucks, several pieces of equipment, and is always looking for all the oil he can get. No way that a small guy like myself with a couple pickups would ever produce enough oil.
> 
> I will agree though, the best thing to do if building a shop is to insulate, insulate, insulate. Regardless of heat source, keeping the heat in will drop costs a lot. I've decided that if/when I get to building a shop for myself, it will be 6" walls with 1.5" SM on the exterior between the strapping for the exterior steel. The 1.5" will be R7.5, and a further 5.5" in the wall will be about R22, to give me close to an R30 rating in the walls alone. A complete thermal barrier is a key element to a warm building.


Legally only farmers can burn waste oil and I do. I also have no trouble finding all the oil I want. It way easier to find oil then chop wood. The waste oil furnace was one of my best investments just wish I had bought a much better one that didn't need to be cleaned every day. We have propane for a backup heat source if need be.


----------



## greywynd

JD Dave;1269749 said:


> Don't think Embro has a class for me this year but I'll have to wait and see for sure.
> 
> Legally only farmers can burn waste oil and I do. I also have no trouble finding all the oil I want. It way easier to find oil then chop wood. The waste oil furnace was one of my best investments just wish I had bought a much better one that didn't need to be cleaned every day. We have propane for a backup heat source if need be.


This guy is both a farmer and gravel hauler. Nothing against the waste oil heaters, just that I know a lot of guys are surprised how much oil they use.

Again though I'll say that any heat source can be even cheaper if you use less of it!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

And nothing is more free than that in the ground. Most of friday night I was in a T shirt while 6 feet in the ground. Mark, have your buddy fire me an email with some details on pricing for systems if I dig the trenches and have him supply lines and pump. my email is [email protected]


----------



## schrader

Ice pellets and freezing rain here this morning, parking lots were OK sidewalk were another story. Come on warmer temps.


----------



## GMC Driver

I love this article on the return of winter weather to Southern Ontario - ??cm is possible, says Davis.

Are they just waiting until after Wednesday to fill in the amount?

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne..._southern_210311?ref=ccbox_weather_topstories


----------



## Triple L

Tuesday 5cm and wed 5cm for us right now.....


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1269838 said:


> Tuesday 5cm and wed 5cm for us right now.....


good thing you took the eblings off and the salter out lol


----------



## Triple L

PlatinumService;1269856 said:


> good thing you took the eblings off and the salter out lol


well actually i never did take the salter out of the 09.... the steel for my extenda forks will be in at noon so I can screw with them for a while... They'll make taking the salters out sooo easy... Im not even gonna put the backblades on for this little bit...

if the snow actually comes i'll be happy! one last push will top off an amazing season for me! and as long as it goes like the last 4 or 5 pushes (no stress, no worries, no breakdowns, no headaches, simply flawless) it will be the cherry on top for me


----------



## DeVries

Some snow is welcomed now even though we started spring cleanups. It would be great to get the salt dome empty for the summer.


----------



## buckwheat_la

GMC Driver;1269833 said:


> I love this article on the return of winter weather to Southern Ontario - ??cm is possible, says Davis.
> 
> Are they just waiting until after Wednesday to fill in the amount?
> 
> http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne..._southern_210311?ref=ccbox_weather_topstories


this is because they are waiting to see how much it dumps on Western Canada first......snow fall warning for 30-40cm today and tomorrow here


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

2003 still wont start. checked the codes and it finially has one. 
truck is in anti theft mode. not injectors by the looks of things.

now how it got in anti theft mode is another story.??


----------



## CGM Inc.

guess everyone got upgraded now


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1269876 said:


> 2003 still wont start. checked the codes and it finially has one.
> truck is in anti theft mode. not injectors by the looks of things.
> 
> now how it got in anti theft mode is another story.??


you got a transponder key? dead batteries could do that.


----------



## PlatinumService

MIDTOWNPC;1269876 said:


> 2003 still wont start. checked the codes and it finially has one.
> truck is in anti theft mode. not injectors by the looks of things.
> 
> now how it got in anti theft mode is another story.??


well you know that the anti theft works.

how do you get it out? clear the code?

did you tamper with the radio i think gm has a problem like that when you change the stereo.


----------



## Triple L

PlatinumService;1269880 said:


> well you know that the anti theft works.
> 
> how do you get it out? clear the code?
> 
> did you tamper with the radio i think gm has a problem like that when you change the stereo.


That wierd it hasn't reset already... My 06 did that to me once somehow and about 2 hours later it was good to go again... Did it once and then never again....


----------



## JD Dave

I brought a tractor home yesterday so blame me for the snow. It was our spare and we hadn't used it all winter so I thought a loader at the shop would be more helpfull. I had a new 6230 here but it was a little warm so I got rid of it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

no. batteries never went dead. never touched the radio.

my key apparently has a chip inside it. its the round grey key not the key and fob in one.

the antitheft can be triggered if an alternate key is used to try and start. 
the truck will turn over but wont fire.

it might have to go to ahhhhh the local dealer... nooooo!


----------



## JD Dave

PlatinumService;1269880 said:


> well you know that the anti theft works.
> 
> how do you get it out? clear the code?
> 
> did you tamper with the radio i think gm has a problem like that when you change the stereo.


Do people actually steal Dodges? Talk about desperate.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1269887 said:


> Do people actually steal Dodges? Talk about desperate.


and who would want one with an ass plow, missing hubcap and a lumpy seat.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1269888 said:


> and who would want one with an ass plow, missing hubcap and a lumpy seat.


Apparently you and Stefan would.


----------



## greywynd

Could be someone mistook it for something other than a Dodge in the dark.....mistakes do happen!


----------



## PlatinumService

JD Dave;1269887 said:


> Do people actually steal Dodges? Talk about desperate.


really drunk on st pattys perhaps?


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1269885 said:


> I had a new 6230 here but it was a little warm so I got rid of it.


Thanks for the free delivery and 0% financing... 

Hense the reason I wount be using my backblades anymore...... LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1269894 said:


> Thanks for the free delivery and 0% financing...


I still think you should cut your lawn with the 3720.

So are you guys saying Dodge owners are drunk all the time.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1269895 said:


> I still think you should cut your lawn with the 3720.
> 
> So are you guys saying Dodge owners are drunk all the time.


Well what else is gonna keep that cummins rattle from driving you crazy.... Maby that's why deans always soo wired!!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1269885 said:


> I had a new 6230 here but it was a little warm so I got rid of it.


figured it ended up North somewhere!


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1269886 said:


> no. batteries never went dead. never touched the radio.
> 
> my key apparently has a chip inside it. its the round grey key not the key and fob in one.
> 
> the antitheft can be triggered if an alternate key is used to try and start.
> the truck will turn over but wont fire.
> 
> it might have to go to ahhhhh the local dealer... nooooo!


Disconnect your batteries, will reset PCM and everything. Might do it.

Actually there is another thought....I had the same on my Rango when it was new!
There is a 2-stage fuse in the fuse box that they use for transport from the factury to the dealer.
It is sort of a black tab in the fuse box u can push in in 2 positions. Mine happened to pop out after a couple weeks of having the SUV.
Got towed and that was the verdict.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

not far to take back the empties! its just next door. hell I can just throw them on their lawn! 
5cents, 10cents, you owe me 15cents, 20,


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1269898 said:


> Well what else is gonna keep that cummins rattle from driving you crazy.... Maby that's why deans always soo wired!!!


But at least he knows how to shake a hand :laughing:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Rolled up the rim and finally won!!!:laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JohnnyRoyale;1269908 said:


> Rolled up the rim and finally won!!!:laughing:
> 
> View attachment 96219


too bad its from Chad.
 :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1269908 said:


> Rolled up the rim and finally won!!!:laughing:
> 
> Just as good as a muffin.
> 
> don'thitsubmitdon'thitsubmit(damit)


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cedar Grounds;1269902 said:


> Disconnect your batteries, will reset PCM and everything. Might do it.
> 
> Actually there is another thought....I had the same on my Rango when it was new!
> There is a 2-stage fuse in the fuse box that they use for transport from the factury to the dealer.
> It is sort of a black tab in the fuse box u can push in in 2 positions. Mine happened to pop out after a couple weeks of having the SUV.
> Got towed and that was the verdict.


I will try that and the batteries when it stops raining.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I feel as though a paragraph is being written up about my dodges right now... perhaps with my baby kids toys and my geek job.


Im just joking around. :waving:
have a good day guys, time to get some work done around here.


----------



## McGaw

Hey midtown,

I realize it's a dodge and all and it's better off in the scrapyard but....
I have a chev malibu and with the chevs antitheft you have to leave the key to the on position for 10 minutes, on the dash you'll see the light blinking and after the 10 minutes, it will go solid, and then turn off. You turn the key off, and then continue to start as normal. It may or may not be the same for yours? It's cheaper then the whole dealer thing. I was talking to a towtruck driver the one day and he told me about this and said if I had to take it to the dealer, it would cost me $300 roughly, plus the tow. And all the dealer would do is stick the key in, go for a ten minute coffee, come back, wait for awhile, then call and tell you they fixed it. 
Something to try.. 
Let me know


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1269910 said:


> too bad its from Chad.
> :laughing:


You really shouldn't make fun of Chad


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1269908 said:


> Rolled up the rim and finally won!!!:laughing:
> 
> View attachment 96219


It's only a winner when you receive the prize.


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1269905 said:


> But at least he knows how to shake a hand :laughing:


Ya that one is halarious.... Seems to me as if I shook everyones hand that showed up other then him.... Good thing I don't know how to be 2 faced either...


----------



## CGM Inc.

WSIB Clearing Certs are a PITA now! Can't get a generic one anymore:realmad:

People ask for a cert with submissions of proposals, guess you have to add them as a principal from now on even if you don't get the job.


----------



## PlatinumService

Cedar Grounds;1269952 said:


> WSIB Clearing Certs are a PITA now! Can't get a generic one anymore:realmad:
> 
> People ask for a cert with submissions of proposals, guess you have to add them as a principal from now on even if you don't get the job.


yeah i had a huge issue this year, why do they have to make things so difficult.

half the guys dont have it so why make it so hard for guys that want to play by the rules.


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1269952 said:


> WSIB Clearing Certs are a PITA now! Can't get a generic one anymore:realmad:
> 
> People ask for a cert with submissions of proposals, guess you have to add them as a principal from now on even if you don't get the job.


Really? I thought they were comoing out with an automated system where the customer gets sent the up to date one by themself... They're also suppost to be available by email instead of fax only.... I'm not sure on anything but a customer actually told me that as he only needed my account number as he's able to get a batch of them for all their suppliers I guess....


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1269957 said:


> Really? I thought they were comoing out with an automated system where the customer gets sent the up to date one by themself... They're also suppost to be available by email instead of fax only.... I'm not sure on anything but a customer actually told me that as he only needed my account number as he's able to get a batch of them for all their suppliers I guess....


That works too. My account is clear and I tried to get a cert for me in a clients name.....didn't work:realmad: Client has to go in and look up your account to get the cert. Wonder how many clients know about that


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

man, guys are going cheaper and cheaper this year for condo stuff. We are being outbid on smaller properties like crazy, and to be honest, a few of them we went cheap on to get in with another property management company. I don't know how they can do it. Sometimes they are below our cost. I am starting to get a little nervous that we will not be as efficient as we need to be for the summer.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1270011 said:


> man, guys are going cheaper and cheaper this year for condo stuff. We are being outbid on smaller properties like crazy, and to be honest, a few of them we went cheap on to get in with another property management company. I don't know how they can do it. Sometimes they are below our cost. I am starting to get a little nervous that we will not be as efficient as we need to be for the summer.


Jon you are very well equipped right now. With the way things look, your gameplan should be to trim down expenses and become lean and mean so you can blow through stuff cheap and still profit. That's just my personal opinion, I'm not at all saying I know anything about your biz. I'm sure you guys have a plan.


----------



## PlatinumService

any guys that need annuals for this year let me know what you need. my yard is at a flower wholesaler. no middle man prices. let me know what you need and ill see what he will have available for you.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What is their price per flat?


----------



## Elite_Maint

Pristine PM ltd;1270011 said:


> man, guys are going cheaper and cheaper this year for condo stuff. We are being outbid on smaller properties like crazy, and to be honest, a few of them we went cheap on to get in with another property management company. I don't know how they can do it. Sometimes they are below our cost. I am starting to get a little nervous that we will not be as efficient as we need to be for the summer.


I had the same problem on one that i bid on a month ago... i went abit cheaper and the guy that got it was 5-6G's cheaper then me...F*%K


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1270011 said:


> man, guys are going cheaper and cheaper this year for condo stuff. We are being outbid on smaller properties like crazy, and to be honest, a few of them we went cheap on to get in with another property management company. I don't know how they can do it. Sometimes they are below our cost. I am starting to get a little nervous that we will not be as efficient as we need to be for the summer.


Same with the commercials! Lost 2 already and have another one where I might loose it too due to price. Dropped 1500$ already to keep it, other Guy quotes 95$ per ton on salt, asked how much they apply since you won't make a cent at 95$ if you use 2 tons and charge 2 tons.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Efficient*



Pristine PM ltd;1270011 said:


> man, guys are going cheaper and cheaper this year for condo stuff. We are being outbid on smaller properties like crazy, and to be honest, a few of them we went cheap on to get in with another property management company. I don't know how they can do it. Sometimes they are below our cost. I am starting to get a little nervous that we will not be as efficient as we need to be for the summer.


Being as smart and efficient as possible is the only way to battle and ride out the onslaught of " The New World Economy Self Employed Lowballers" across Canada and the US...popping up faster then dandelions on a sunny warm spring day.

Can't wait for the big economic recovery to happen, going to be a ton of lightly used lawn care and snow removal equipment for sale as the lowballers go back to working in factories etc...

I was talking to a sales person for a well known Ontario landscape trailer manufacturer and they are running 6 weeks behind for the past year on deliveries because of demand for 10-18' open landscape trailers.... what does that tell you ???

This winter was no different in my parts, every 4th 1/2 ton piece of junk pick-up truck had a blade on it and no name on the door..... One such doorknob has written in neon green 
paint, "10 Bucks a drive" down both sides of his truck.... Mini vans hauling snow blowers where everywhere.... but mostly stuck on the unploughed back streets during heavy snows...

Looks like another year of riding out the storm.....

Al


----------



## musclecarboy

Cleanup pics from the Canada Blooms show...Chaos.

That loader is awesome. 5' tall tires.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That's why I believe with any business it is better to aim to do the absolute best job possible as opposed to the absolute cheapest job possible. Many people don't care about quality anymore, but the few who do will pay for it. It is better to spend your time doing a few high profit jobs than as much tight margin stuff as possibe. Especially considering you marginal productivity of labour decreases as the amount of labour increases.

I sold my first VAST job today. A driveway in woodbridge. I think this stuff is really going to take off. Interockers PM me, we should meet up so you can see this product its awesome. 

Big Jon, my phone is in the repair store for 2 days but pm me on here. Don't worry, I won't lowball you.


----------



## snowplowchick

Snow upgraded this week, and calling for 10plus cms next Monday.


----------



## grandview

snowplowchick;1270079 said:


> Snow upgraded this week, and calling for 10plus cms next Monday.


Any snow coming to WNY must now have a passport.


----------



## PlatinumService

Pristine PM ltd;1270023 said:


> What is their price per flat?


im not 100% sure what his prices are just yet i will be talking to him tomorrow but he was in the $9- $10 a flat. depends on quantity and delivery as well.


----------



## Mr.Markus

snowplowchick;1270079 said:


> Snow upgraded this week, and calling for 10plus cms next Monday.


Have you met my brother Leo?


----------



## ff1221

Pristine PM ltd;1270011 said:


> man, guys are going cheaper and cheaper this year for condo stuff. We are being outbid on smaller properties like crazy, and to be honest, a few of them we went cheap on to get in with another property management company. I don't know how they can do it. Sometimes they are below our cost. I am starting to get a little nervous that we will not be as efficient as we need to be for the summer.


Bid a 5 year contract for a local housing Corp. last year for about $500 more than the guy that retired from doing it, it was the bare minimum if I had 2 staff doing it, lowest bidder came in $4500 lower. Came home the other day, there was a couriered package at the door from the housing Corp., guess the lower bid wasn't satisfactory.Not sure how to bid it this year, kinda pissed off really, I was there for the tender opening and told the manager that price was pretty low, guess I was right, anybody got any suggestions.


----------



## snowplowchick

Mr.Markus;1270109 said:


> Have you met my brother Leo?


Eww. Just, no.


----------



## cet

snowplowchick;1270079 said:


> Snow upgraded this week, and calling for 10plus cms next Monday.


What happens with your contracts that ended March 15th.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221;1270117 said:


> Bid a 5 year contract for a local housing Corp. last year for about $500 more than the guy that retired from doing it, it was the bare minimum if I had 2 staff doing it, lowest bidder came in $4500 lower. Came home the other day, there was a couriered package at the door from the housing Corp., guess the lower bid wasn't satisfactory.Not sure how to bid it this year, kinda pissed off really, I was there for the tender opening and told the manager that price was pretty low, guess I was right, anybody got any suggestions.


Just bid it again.....I find sometimes they're actively looking for better service...sometimes they are just looking for 3 (or more) prices. Usually on my second go round I bid the same as the previous year. No use getting ticked off.... ,you either want the work or you don't, if you do it should be worthwhile, if you don't... make your price more worthwhile.JMO


----------



## snowplowchick

cet;1270125 said:


> What happens with your contracts that ended March 15th.


Some april 1st. It's per time anyway, no seasonal so just another visit and bill for them. We didn't move equipment yet, it's jddave that jinxed us.


----------



## grandview

I don't know if it's better to be jinxed by JD or be around him after wings and beer!


----------



## adamhumberview

i really pray it doesnt snow again.. i had my fun for the year.. i promised her a vacation after this!


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1270043 said:


> Same with the commercials! Lost 2 already and have another one where I might loose it too due to price. Dropped 1500$ already to keep it, other Guy quotes 95$ per ton on salt, asked how much they apply since you won't make a cent at 95$ if you use 2 tons and charge 2 tons.


Not a single supplier sells salt for $95 a ton around here.... Kinda makes you think eh! I ran into that situation a while back, every year I watch their equipment get rougher and rougher looking... Aint nothing new at that company... I wonder why??? How long is that sustainable...


----------



## Triple L

Just got the local snow report...

" just the winter we saw about 116 cm of snow compared to the average of 103 cm. However, it was really the 74 cm that came down in February that put us over the top."


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1270152 said:


> Not a single supplier sells salt for $95 a ton around here.... Kinda makes you think eh! I ran into that situation a while back, every year I watch their equipment get rougher and rougher looking... Aint nothing new at that company... I wonder why??? How long is that sustainable...


You have to buy at the mine not the distributor to get prices like that! Last time I checked it was around 90$ a ton but that was a couple years ago when we had the shortage.

That is also why we charge per application and not per ton.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1270163 said:


> Just got the local snow report...
> 
> " just the winter we saw about 116 cm of snow compared to the average of 103 cm. However, it was really the 74 cm that came down in February that put us over the top."


Believe we are at 108cm as per Pearson Airport


----------



## cet

I can buy salt in Newmarket for $84/tonne but I have an account. It is $76/tonne to the shop. I still wouldn't spread it for $95 and we don't spread by the ton either. Most of ours is all in and then our other sites are per application.

I don't know how many cm we have had but I care about how many times out. Whether you push 5cm or 10cm doesn't really matter. We have had 4 over 15cm and our first snowfall of the year was 25cm. That one was fun. Couldn't find any of the curbs without hitting them.


----------



## adamhumberview

cet;1270191 said:


> I can buy salt in Newmarket for $84/tonne but I have an account. It is $76/tonne to the shop. I still wouldn't spread it for $95 and we don't spread by the ton either. Most of ours is all in and then our other sites are per application.
> 
> I don't know how many cm we have had but I care about how many times out. Whether you push 5cm or 10cm doesn't really matter. We have had 4 over 15cm and our first snowfall of the year was 25cm. That one was fun. Couldn't find any of the curbs without hitting them.


do you have a scale at your shop? if not your getting ripped.. this year I sent back 3 trailers because they pulled into my shop and claimed they had 45-47.5 tonne..

do some simple math.. $76 a tonne x 39 tonne (legal) in a trailer.. thats $2964

lets say they rip you off for 5 tonnes.. $2964 / 34 = $87.18 plus rent at the shop..


----------



## adamhumberview

my brother is an insurance litigation lawyer.. he defends the insurance companies..not the slip and fall "victims".. he was working on a case of a guy who slipped and fell and while defending his client and the contractor.. he presented daily log sheets of salt/sand mix being spread by the contractor.

the person suing hires a scientist to do the calculations on the size of the parking lot.. amount of material being spread.. buddy comes out to a conclusion that if the contractor really spread the amount he said he did.. the sewers would not be able to handle that amount of sand spread and would be backed up, the salt amounts would destroy the parking lot b/c of the saturation and no tree would be able to survive on the whole property..

slip and fall guy wins the case, insurance pays.. property owner FIRES the contractor and in turn sues him for ******** invoices over the past 5 years!! HA HA!!


----------



## cet

adamhumberview;1270195 said:


> do you have a scale at your shop? if not your getting ripped.. this year I sent back 3 trailers because they pulled into my shop and claimed they had 45-47.5 tonne..
> 
> do some simple math.. $76 a tonne x 39 tonne (legal) in a trailer.. thats $2964
> 
> lets say they rip you off for 5 tonnes.. $2964 / 34 = $87.18 plus rent at the shop..


Who do you buy your salt from?


----------



## musclecarboy

Hmmm.... Seems like 10cm is the conclusion. That sucks.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1270191 said:


> I can buy salt in Newmarket for $84/tonne but I have an account. It is $76/tonne to the shop. I still wouldn't spread it for $95 and we don't spread by the ton either. Most of ours is all in and then our other sites are per application.
> 
> .


----------



## Mr.Markus

I agree...paved lots I don't mind so much it's all the homeowners with gravel that want it clean then complain about the lawn sweeping, grading, and sod bill in April. The majority of them know it will melt quickly but I still have a few that don't get it.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1270268 said:


> Hmmm.... Seems like 10cm is the conclusion. That sucks.


I thought they had down graded it a bit. They just said 2-5 for Toronto on the TWN


----------



## PlatinumService

differing forcasts here. WN calling for 1 cm through wednesday. and EC has 2-4 cm tonight and 2 cm wednesday


----------



## CGM Inc.

to nice for snow....guess we get a good dumping!


----------



## ff1221

We have differences of opinion on amount here as well, EC says 2-4, TWN says 5-10, in the last few weeks EC has been closest so I'm holding out hope, but the forecast is a close match to the one a couple of weeks ago that landed us 20cm of concrete, hope it's not gonna happen again.


----------



## CGM Inc.

ff1221;1270291 said:


> We have differences of opinion on amount here as well, EC says 2-4, TWN says 5-10, in the last few weeks EC has been closest so I'm holding out hope, but the forecast is a close match to the one a couple of weeks ago that landed us 20cm of concrete, hope it's not gonna happen again.


Slush fest part 2, that is the storm this reminds me too.


----------



## JD Dave

adamhumberview;1270195 said:


> do you have a scale at your shop? if not your getting ripped.. this year I sent back 3 trailers because they pulled into my shop and claimed they had 45-47.5 tonne..
> 
> do some simple math.. $76 a tonne x 39 tonne (legal) in a trailer.. thats $2964
> 
> lets say they rip you off for 5 tonnes.. $2964 / 34 = $87.18 plus rent at the shop..


If your buying from the big 3 I highly doubt your getting ripped. They'd have to go back and dump some of the load or dump a little off at someone else place. 3 axles carry 34-37 tonne 4 axles 40-42 and a 5 legger up around 45 tonne. You. Can also just look in the box to see if any has been dumped also as its very easy to see. We've been getting salt direct since 1970 and we've never had an issue.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1270297 said:


> If your buying from the big 3 I highly doubt your getting ripped. They'd have to go back and dump some of the load or dump a little off at someone else place. 3 axles carry 34-37 tonne 4 axles 40-42 and a 5 legger up around 45 tonne. You. Can also just look in the box to see if any has been dumped also as its very easy to see. We've been getting salt direct since 1970 and we've never had an issue.


Most haulers out here are coming from a pit while hauling to their yards for stockpiling. Mine always shows me the weigh ticket from his supplier dated and time stamped. I never had an issue either. Pretty easy to keep track of cause I don't see the volume you guys do, but a simple system of counting it out gives you a rough estimate of how close they are.

I know we don't discuss numbers but spreading salt out here is the most lucrative service I offer per equipment/material/time invested. Even buying thawrox at $120/tonne. I am sure I can stand to be ripped off 5 or 10 tonne just don't let me catch you.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am hoping for WN with this one. We are out blowing streets today for some of our higher end stuff.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1270281 said:


> I thought they had down graded it a bit. They just said 2-5 for Toronto on the TWN


EC says 2-4 + 5 so we'll see. I'm sure they will update it at 11. I'm hoping I can pre salt and keep it clear but who knows.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1270319 said:


> I know we don't discuss numbers but spreading salt out here is the most lucrative service I offer per equipment/material/time invested. Even buying thawrox at $120/tonne. I am sure I can stand to be ripped off 5 or 10 tonne just don't let me catch you.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Well had to stop my painting the plow project on the western and just throw it on the truck...both trucks ready to roll!...


----------



## schrader

Snow totals for our area are 400cm this year, and man is the damage ever starting to show now that things are melting. The pines and cedars took a beating this year, more needles on the ground than the tree. Sod damage is ok this year but it is going to be a tough clean up this year.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Impressive snow*



schrader;1270516 said:


> Snow totals for our area are 400cm this year, and man is the damage ever starting to show now that things are melting. The pines and cedars took a beating this year, more needles on the ground than the tree. Sod damage is ok this year but it is going to be a tough clean up this year.


Impressive snow fall amount for the season, that should have made for great sledding....

We are just above our 30 year normal of 245cm for 2010-11 season....

More to come tonight, been a long winter in my books, if we push tonight it will be our 40th commercial push for the season....

Resting up


----------



## TLG99

Snowfall warning issued for us, calling for 15cms of snow and very windy.

Started some spring clean-ups this week (mostly garbage) and now back into snow mode.

Oh well, the subsequent melt should buy me some time, while I grab a quick vacation in Florida next week. 

Just when you thought we were done...it drags us back in!!


----------



## PlatinumService

TLG99;1270542 said:


> Started some spring clean-ups this week (mostly garbage) and now back into snow mode.


same i am doing some garbage pick up and just getting things where i want them to be at and getting back into sleeping habits..... now back to snow mode and make sure guys and equipment is all ready to go


----------



## cet

They just said 1cm for Toronto overnight. Most of this is coming in the morning again. Most of the snowfalls have been daytime, I guess this one is going to be the same.


----------



## cet

TWN just raised all the amounts. Full plow tomorrow might for us I guess.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

How do they say light snow, but only a cm....


----------



## Triple L

Snowfall warning for us... WC is saying 15cm... Might get 2 pushes out of some of the daytime stuff....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Did they raise the amounts on TV?


----------



## PlatinumService

Pristine PM ltd;1270553 said:


> How do they say light snow, but only a cm....


i was thinking that too... sometimes its says few flurries and 5-10 cm and others it will have light snow for 4 hours on the hourly forcast and list 1 cm for accumulation


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1270555 said:


> Did they raise the amounts on TV?


That's just website stuff....


----------



## musclecarboy

Let's hope it stays at least 100km further south than they think. If we don't get much and have stiff wind it might keep things ok.


----------



## cet

The TV now says 5-10 tomorrow for us. Only 1cm overnight, not much use salting for me.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Come on wind!


----------



## grandview

All you guys were gun-ho to clean up your stuff,now look whats going to happen!


----------



## Triple L

grandview;1270574 said:


> All you guys were gun-ho to clean up your stuff,now look whats going to happen!


I think it was all that crazy farmer that decided to bring a tractor home.... Way to go LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1270577 said:


> I think it was all that crazy farmer that decided to bring a tractor home.... Way to go LOL


you probably had the crome rims out today and put them back. LOL


----------



## Jaynen

Maybe March will be out like a lion.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

has anyone kept an eye on bing.com toronto weather. 

I havent noticed if its accurate or not but its reading from multiple sites. 
bing is microsofts search engine and alot of people are starting to use it over google.


----------



## Jaynen

Isnt that bing crap adware?


----------



## PlatinumService

so i called all the guys and got my plow on the truck and atv just hoping i will look stupid tommorrow


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the bing toolbar might be but

http://www.bing.com/weather/overview?q=Toronto,+ON+Weather&unit=C&qpvt=toronto++weather


----------



## CGM Inc.

this must be a joke.....


----------



## musclecarboy

How the heck does TWN look like that? What browser are you using?


----------



## Jaynen

What looks like a joke?


----------



## Alpha Property

Arn't the ground temps high enough now to burn some of this off?


----------



## musclecarboy

Alpha Property;1270608 said:


> Arn't the ground temps high enough now to burn some of this off?


Agree but it's going to be flippin' cold tonight.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1270605 said:


> How the heck does TWN look like that? What browser are you using?


The hourly looks different too now dosent it?

I always just use my phone... It looks different to me on my computer now...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ie9 is a hunk of junk. it always crashes for customers.
both you guys are using it by the looks of things, but maybe your not all my customers either.


looks like cedar has the twn downloaded program.

Cedar if you compare your program to the website its different. wtf


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

MIDTOWNPC;1270616 said:


> ie9 is a hunk of junk. it always crashes for customers.


Now you tell me...I literally just downloaded it...going to restart my computer now.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JohnnyRoyale;1270623 said:


> Now you tell me...I literally just downloaded it...going to restart my computer now.


well try it buy I always get people complaining that secure sites "kick out"
you probably have less porn on your machine though.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Lost my favourites bar. That's strike 1.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1270616 said:


> ie9 is a hunk of junk. it always crashes for customers.
> both you guys are using it by the looks of things, but maybe your not all my customers either.
> 
> looks like cedar has the twn downloaded program.
> 
> Cedar if you compare your program to the website its different. wtf


Website shows 5cm :realmad:


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1270629 said:


> Lost my favourites bar. That's strike 1.


I use it and never had a problem, I have it set up to clear my cache on exit, use a free cleanup website every couple of days and maintenance 1 once a week. I'm far from a computer geek though and as long as it keeps working it's great, when it crashes I'll pull a Chad and say *"It's the biggest POS Ever!!!" *


----------



## Triple L

no no they're still there, they're just on the drop down list when you add them... I really like it, I hate having 10 toolbars at the top of the screen...


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Plows back on*



Cedar Grounds;1270639 said:


> Website shows 5cm :realmad:


Plows back on and ready to go for tonight, looks like another messy system and a long day..

Hey JD, getting darn good at removing and installing my Ebling.... found greasing the horns works very well.....


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1270647 I'll pull a Chad and say [B said:


> "It's the biggest POS Ever!!!" [/B]


LOL :laughing: Do i honestly say that, that often???

Let me think: Snoway, Dodge, Ford, Snow-ex some days, Load trail trailers, downeaster dump inserts, bobcat t110's just to list a few.... O.K. maby I do say that quite often


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Sounds like someone messed up in KW*

Hey Chad, might be some extra busniess here for you ....Sounds like someone messed up in KW...

http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-servic...USHING-SNOW-FOR-THIS-STORM-W0QQAdIdZ269187698


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1270656 said:


> LOL :laughing: Do i honestly say that, that often???
> 
> Let me think: Snoway, Dodge, Ford, Snow-ex some days, Load trail trailers, downeaster dump inserts, bobcat t110's just to list a few.... O.K. maby I do say that quite often


I only remember about the walker last fall but yah...I think it was a deja vue moment for ya.


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1270658 said:


> Hey Chad, might be some extra busniess here for you ....Sounds like someone messed up in KW...
> 
> http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-servic...USHING-SNOW-FOR-THIS-STORM-W0QQAdIdZ269187698


Thanks I appreciate it but im completely booked and looks like it'll be a full pull...

Think I could get the pins in my backblade today... Fluid filmed the entire thing and it still wasnt happening... Hay Mr. Markus... Today its the "biggest POS ever" LOL... No wonder why I put them on in November and take them off in April... Little extra weight on the rear axles never bothered nothing... Front plows come off after every storm tho!


----------



## rooferdave

StratfordPusher;1270658 said:


> Hey Chad, might be some extra busniess here for you ....Sounds like someone messed up in KW...
> 
> http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-servic...USHING-SNOW-FOR-THIS-STORM-W0QQAdIdZ269187698


that would be a firm in kitchener called MC limited, they are a lawn maintanence service


----------



## Triple L

rooferdave;1270663 said:


> that would be a firm in kitchener called MC limited, they are a lawn maintanence service


Must be small time, no website nothing that I could find... I never heard of them or seen them either...


----------



## Jaynen

Pretty late in the season to need help, wonder what happened.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Jaynen;1270668 said:


> Pretty late in the season to need help, wonder what happened.


Inexperience.!... Had a guy in our neighbourhood that told his customers to find someone else for a storm or 2 cause he was going to Florida for vacation .................in January.:laughing:


----------



## Jaynen

That explains some new customers I get sometimes.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Possibly up to 20cm........


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hey its a good thing we all have snowplows eh? If anyone is interested in a JD skid mount blower or a PJ 10 ton gooseneck float let me know. I know of a guy (not a friend, feel free to lowball away.) who needs to get rid of them and I have pics and contact info. Just PM me if interested.


----------



## CGM Inc.

just put the plow back on


----------



## GMC Driver

A little dissapointing to have to push yet again - was really starting to get into the spring of things.

But it ain't April 15 yet, so....

Here's a little vid we shot the other day - pretty sure Grant will like this one!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1270667 said:


> Must be small time, no website nothing that I could find... I never heard of them or seen them either...


I guess he's small time like us. You don't need a website or names on your trucks to have a lot of work.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Here's a little vid we shot the other day - pretty sure Grant will like this one!





[/QUOTE]

I would have called a tow truck. They're mostly fords!!!! I'd have to ask Chad or Dave as they're the ones into truck pulling but isn't that considered a full pull by chevy standards? :laughing: He should upgrade to the FERD FTEENTHOUSAND!


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Ok i was wrong! Got to put all the gear back on the truck! tymusic*_


----------



## JD Dave

StratfordPusher;1270652 said:


> Plows back on and ready to go for tonight, looks like another messy system and a long day..
> 
> Hey JD, getting darn good at removing and installing my Ebling.... found greasing the horns works very well.....


It's pretty easy once you get the hang of it. The more lube the better is what the ahhh never mind. LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver;1270712 said:


> A little dissapointing to have to push yet again - was really starting to get into the spring of things.
> 
> But it ain't April 15 yet, so....
> 
> Here's a little vid we shot the other day - pretty sure Grant will like this one!


I still have a '95 4 door loaded Hendrix, it's gonna make the nieces a nice beeter one day.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1270713 said:


> I guess he's small time like us. You don't need a website or names on your trucks to have a lot of work.


LOL coming from a guy who has both.... 

I think we can all agree when you google a company something should come up.....


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Thats what my wife said*



JD Dave;1270722 said:


> It's pretty easy once you get the hang of it. The more lube the better is what the ahhh never mind. LOL


Thats what my wife told me 25 years ago.... lol


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Triple L;1270736 said:


> LOL coming from a guy who has both....
> 
> I think we can all agree when you google a company something should come up.....


For fun I googled some of the companies from on here. Some came up with the website/facebook/plowsite matches to the appropriate people but....

if you google 'mr markus' you get a link to 




Not sure the name of JD dave flies under for snow removal but googling JD dave yields a video to chad's 'would jd hire or fire me' video

e kost causes google to think you made a spelling mistake for e cost.com but then re routes you to the proper site.

It is important to post links to your site in various different places around the internet. this makes it more likely that google will come up with it quickly. That's a tip the lady from an internet advertising company gave at a unilock seminar while I was trying to enjoy a free lunch. She was right. I put links to 'r.g. peel constructions' facebook site and when you google r.g. peel construction it brings us up first. ( I was hoping it wouldn't bring up the other company with a ridiculously similar name in the same field of work)


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1270759 said:


> if you google 'mr markus' you get a link to


That's my little brother ..............................your on the list.


----------



## JD Dave

StratfordPusher;1270757 said:


> Thats what my wife told me 25 years ago.... lol


Thanks for the visual.


Triple L;1270736 said:


> LOL coming from a guy who has both....
> 
> I think we can all agree when you google a company something should come up.....


If it wasn't for my job add nothing would come up. Our website is up but untill it's done only a few people even know it exists. My lawyer and accountant our setting up my new Ltd company and once that's done I'll get the website finished.


----------



## Jaynen

I searched my business name and found someone else with the same name instead.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Markus, I can see the resemblance. 

Dave, what is your new company going to be called? What was your old one called for that matter? I see lots of mention of the area you plow and I know you have a good size outfit but I never did catch the name?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Here in the tropics looks like mostly rain ....Some AM ice and pellets. Next weekend looks white as does Tuesday and one more chance later next week. 

Funny how much the NAO has tanked over the past few days. NTM the last supermoon also brought losts of snow to the NE....

Chemicial plow is on !!!!


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1270782 said:


> Markus, I can see the resemblance.
> 
> Dave, what is your new company going to be called? What was your old one called for that matter? I see lots of mention of the area you plow and I know you have a good size outfit but I never did catch the name?


Forest Lawn Farms Ltd is still the name of my parents company and I just go by my personal name. everything except 1 snow contract is in my personal name and for tax reasons and liabilty I've decided to go Ltd. The whole plan was for my parents to disolve their business and me take over the name but due to tax reasons for them it's going to take quite a few years for them to dissolve and I can't wait any longer. My new name is Snyder Snow and Farm Services Ltd My website has a lot of spelling mistakes and isn't exactly the way I want it but you guys can have a look. www.snowsite.ca


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Apart form the few spelling mistakes i think your site looks awesome, very easy to navigate and more then enough info!Thumbs Up*_


----------



## JD Dave

xll_VIPER_llx;1270804 said:


> _*Apart form the few spelling mistakes i think your site looks awesome, very easy to navigate and more then enough info!Thumbs Up*_


Thanks. I like the layout just need to rewrite a few things and change up some pictures. I'd like to get a logo made up once the new name is official.


----------



## PlatinumService

JD Dave;1270805 said:


> Thanks. I like the layout just need to rewrite a few things and change up some pictures. I'd like to get a logo made up once the new name is official.


looks good a logo will be key to branding this for yourself.

you have some great ideas... from the sales, to the farming others peoples property to save them taxes etc.

looks like you have a good handle on where you want the new generation of the business to go.

congrats, good luck... or whatever works in this situation... cheers?


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1270799 said:


> . www.snowsite.ca


very nice! 
Looks like a 2008-2009 salt pile you have in there!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm surprised you do as much snow as you do under your personal name, i know that with insurance its not a huge risk, but I still take comfort in knowing no matter how badly R.G. Peel Construction LTD blows something up when digging up a gas main, my personal belongings (not much anyway) can't be sought after in a law suit. 

The website looks really good so far, and the adress is a key one to have. Check your PM


----------



## musclecarboy

Going INC/Ltd have tons of liability and tax advantages for those that actually make money. People that avoid tax by buying more stuff kind of defeat the purpose. Pay 0 tax because you run up expenses but now you're broke LOL doesn't seem too bright. I like the site, doesn't need to be too complex. Look at apple.ca it's clean and straightforward but packs tons of info.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm interested to see the different approaches to handling what's coming to us. If all goes exactly as forecast how would everyone handle this storm? I say that the ground is unfrozen and the snow is forecast to be almost all daytime. I think a good solid pre-storm salting will keep the initial flakes melting and the pavement black allowing the sun to help. Another salting as the day progresses should keep up if it doesn't exceed the 10cm. Irrelevant for me as its not my call to make, just curious.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1270821 said:


> I'm interested to see the different approaches to handling what's coming to us. If all goes exactly as forecast how would everyone handle this storm? I say that the ground is unfrozen and the snow is forecast to be almost all daytime. I think a good solid pre-storm salting will keep the initial flakes melting and the pavement black allowing the sun to help. Another salting as the day progresses should keep up if it doesn't exceed the 10cm. Irrelevant for me as its not my call to make, just curious.


If it does what it's doing on the king city radar I won't complain


----------



## PlatinumService

R.G.PEEL;1270821 said:


> I'm interested to see the different approaches to handling what's coming to us. If all goes exactly as forecast how would everyone handle this storm? I say that the ground is unfrozen and the snow is forecast to be almost all daytime. I think a good solid pre-storm salting will keep the initial flakes melting and the pavement black allowing the sun to help. Another salting as the day progresses should keep up if it doesn't exceed the 10cm. Irrelevant for me as its not my call to make, just curious.


im just going to play it as it comes. hoping the ground is warm enough to melt initial stuff and maybe a little traffic to help things along. i dont know if i will "pre salt" as i have a few applications left in the salt bin and dont really want another load delivered. the temp and really dropped was 5 or so today now its at -1 so we will see how things turn out.


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1270826 said:


> If it does what it's doing on the king city radar I won't complain


ditto Thumbs Up


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Apparently MPS agrees with my method. Just got the call to send out a salt truck.


----------



## PlatinumService

R.G.PEEL;1270844 said:


> Apparently MPS agrees with my method. Just got the call to send out a salt truck.


one of their guys lives on the street behind me, 08 or so crew cab chev. where is most of their work?


----------



## By-The-Lake

PlatinumService;1270849 said:


> one of their guys lives on the street behind me, 08 or so crew cab chev. where is most of their work?


I can't say with certainty but I would guess Markham as that is where the company is based. They are located by Woodbine & 14th by The Salt Depot.


----------



## By-The-Lake

I am liking what I see on the King radar right now but I am just hoping it is not too bad in the early morning. Went out today to estimate a few properties for maintenance quotes and couldn't get the truck started after the 1st estimate. Called in CAA got a boost and took it to the dealer. What started as a battery replacement, ended up as a new starter and corroded battery cable which of course they didn't have in stock so I won't get the truck back until tomorrow morning or whenever the parts arrive. 

Was late doing commercials the 2nd snow of the season due to 4x4 issues and looks like I might following suite for the last. Sweetness! almost perfect symmetry.


----------



## By-The-Lake

JD Dave;1270805 said:


> Thanks. I like the layout just need to rewrite a few things and change up some pictures. I'd like to get a logo made up once the new name is official.


Nice site Dave. Looks great. I especially liked the seasonal tractor display by the Loblaws - the green and yellow blends right in with the greenery and the mums.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1270779 said:


> Thanks for the visual.
> 
> If it wasn't for my job add nothing would come up. Our website is up but untill it's done only a few people even know it exists. My lawyer and accountant our setting up my new Ltd company and once that's done I'll get the website finished.


I did actually google you and some SIMA stuff came up... So its not like you totally don't exist, and thru there a prospect customer could find out a bit about you....

Plans by the focast were to fire it up at 2am... Aint a flake of snow here... Will see how it looks at 4


----------



## CGM Inc.

+1 and nothing out here....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nothing here either - 1. But Radar shows it's still coming.

Really nice site Dave.


----------



## Triple L

Its snowing here now


----------



## CGM Inc.

Really feel like doing some anti-icing before rush hour traffic.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1270927 said:


> Its snowing here now


Right on cue........


----------



## grandview

Heading out after the 5am news .4-8 inches they said.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Sitting and waiting...thinking this one will be much less than originally forecasted.


----------



## grandview

It's moving north and east you might get some of it.


----------



## GMC Driver

Heading out - 4-5cm on the ground, -2 degrees, and still coming down.

Safe pushing everyone.


----------



## ff1221

Well, EC dropped the ball on this on, looks like the win goes to TWN, around 10cm on the ground already and still coming, but it may ease up soon. Good news is this stuff is frozen, not just heavy white water so it should be an easy push. Good luck out there!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Few flakes starting to hit the windshield down here (south etobicoke).


----------



## CGM Inc.

we have maybe 3cm on the ground now


----------



## rooferdave

Scarlem has abouy 2 cm now


----------



## musclecarboy

We have barely a covering in Richmond hill. I'm thinking salt


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

its all missing me. radar shows it missed the off ramp to cobourg.
im starting to get plow seperation anxiety.


----------



## Alpha Property

we got about 5 cm in niagara, its still 90% for annother 5 through the day, I think I'm gunna wait for the resi's


----------



## cet

grandview;1270944 said:


> Heading out after the 5am news .4-8 inches they said.


My wife went to see you yesterday. Maybe with that much snow she will get stuck in the hotel and won't make it to the Mall.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1271028 said:


> My wife went to see you yesterday. Maybe with that much snow she will get stuck in the hotel and won't make it to the Mall.


with your money they will send someone to pick her up.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

where you guys buying your western v cutting edges?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet - someone dropping out of the game in your woods? 
http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-PostersOtherAds-W0QQUserIdZ50560410

looks like a decent truck... canadian prices on the blade and salter would be $10 grand no?


----------



## grandview

cet;1271028 said:


> My wife went to see you yesterday. Maybe with that much snow she will get stuck in the hotel and won't make it to the Mall.


Let me go upstairs and wake her up and see if she's ready for a ride!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

grandview;1271052 said:


> Let me go upstairs and wake her up and see if she's ready for a ride!


I knew it was only minutes till you posted something like that

western blade forsale by offer. out of my area but someone should lowball it
http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-other-Plow-Blade-Western-W0QQAdIdZ269108284


----------



## Mr.Markus

1.5-2" here... barely trigger, I salted heavy traffic sites and plowed and salted the others. Wasn't really enough time to plow everything before 8am, most of it came between 6:30-7:30. Pretty scary on the dark roads this morning, the lights just lit up the blowing snow, even in Town it seemed dark with the street lights barely cutting through it. Had to stop for a roll over, check on them and call a tow. They were just shaken up but I couldn't just drive by... would've felt bad if they were hurt.
Looks like I'm in the eye of it now with another wave on it's way, Grab some zzzz and some Peak Freans.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1271048 said:


> cet - someone dropping out of the game in your woods?
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-PostersOtherAds-W0QQUserIdZ50560410
> 
> looks like a decent truck... canadian prices on the blade and salter would be $10 grand no?


I saw his sidewalk crew today. Not sure if he is getting out or not but the owner had a Heart attack just before the winter began. He is in his 40's


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

all the snow is going around cobourg.. this is crap.
I know for a fact there would be guys scrambling if we got some and we get nothing... come on!


----------



## Daner

2 foot drifts now, and Its really blowing....hard to see at times


----------



## StratfordPusher

*20cm this morning*



Daner;1271128 said:


> 2 foot drifts now, and Its really blowing....hard to see at times


20cm this morning, blowing here as well....

Just another great day in the neighborhood....


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Next storm it is all yours*



MIDTOWNPC;1271120 said:


> all the snow is going around cobourg.. this is crap.
> I know for a fact there would be guys scrambling if we got some and we get nothing... come on!


Next storm it is all yours, wet crap and all, your not missing anything other then the aggravation
and the money...

I am beginning to hate snow once again.....


----------



## Elite_Maint

Went out this morning and salted all the commercials and cleared and salted all the walkways etc.. where there is salt nothing is sticking... going out later this evening to do the resi's and touch up the commercials... Resting time now!


----------



## CGM Inc.

first push is done....wait and see now.


----------



## mrmagnum

Nothing here maybe 20 flakes in total so far..............


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

mrmagnum;1271150 said:


> Nothing here maybe 20 flakes in total so far..............


there are more flakes in port hope  that own bed and breakfast's :laughing:


----------



## 3ipka

Its coming down hard in hamilton, definently looking at over 10 cm


----------



## grandview

We had about 5-6 inches so far,sounds like ice pellets on the windows right now.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1271116 said:


> I saw his sidewalk crew today. Not sure if he is getting out or not but the owner had a Heart attack just before the winter began. He is in his 40's


he is still in the game just changing his game plan on business. he delivers my salt for me. and as far as i know that truck is to be sold to another guy in the area. and yeah he had a heart attack at 33. he is good now.


----------



## cet

Last week I got an email from the Catholic School Board. It reads no more plowing or sand/salting of playgrounds for the rest of the year. Also no more pickle mix to be spread in the main area, parking lots and driveways they want salt now. This is a per push per salt contract. Now that we are only plowing 50% of the property how much would you bill them. I was thinking 75%. There is no way I am only billing 50%


----------



## PlatinumService

as long as we dont get anymore snow..... if someone needs a hand tonight cleaning stuff up i will be available. didnt get too much here and i plugged away at it through the day so im all good.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1271175 said:


> Last week I got an email from the Catholic School Board. It reads no more plowing or sand/salting of playgrounds for the rest of the year. Also no more pickle mix to be spread in the main area, parking lots and driveways they want salt now. This is a per push per salt contract. Now that we are only plowing 50% of the property how much would you bill them. I was thinking 75%. There is no way I am only billing 50%


that 75% number is that the total bill salting included or would salt be on top of that bill?


----------



## grandview

Full price Chis. Costs you just as much to plow half as the whole thing.And what happens if someone falls in the unplowed area? I don't think you can handle another lawsuit!


----------



## cet

PlatinumService;1271178 said:


> that 75% number is that the total bill salting included or would salt be on top of that bill?


I would bill 75% of each of them. So $100 to plow and $100 to salt I would bill $150.


----------



## Elite_Maint

grandview;1271179 said:


> Full price Chis. Costs you just as much to plow half as the whole thing.And what happens if someone falls in the unplowed area? I don't think you can handle another lawsuit!


I agree with you..


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1271182 said:


> I would bill 75% of each of them. So $100 to plow and $100 to salt I would bill $150.


i am surprised they dont have a clause for such occasions. the only thing i would take into consideration is they are up for bid next year. if that doesnt make any difference, 75% should be fair.


----------



## cet

grandview;1271179 said:


> Full price Chis. Costs you just as much to plow half as the whole thing.And what happens if someone falls in the unplowed area? I don't think you can handle another lawsuit!


I couldn't get away with that. If I was to bill 100% they would expect me to plow it all.
I know what they are doing. They are up for bid in the fall. I believe they are not going to plow playgrounds anymore to save money. The Public Board did it 7 years ago and people have learned this is the new way.


----------



## grandview

Can't tell by the picture but it's still snowing. Maybe another 3-4 inches by midnight.


----------



## cet

grandview;1271191 said:


> Can't tell by the picture but it's still snowing. Maybe another 3-4 inches by midnight.


How much would you charge me to pick my wife up and take her back to the hotel? Has to be cheaper then leaving her at the Mall.

Maybe she got up late and couldn't get to the Mall, that would be priceless.


----------



## grandview

The mall opened up a hotel in the mall for people visiting the area.And it's open 24 hrs for them to shop!


----------



## CGM Inc.

I guess we get close to 15cm by now still coming down hard


----------



## PlatinumService

Cedar Grounds;1271203 said:


> I guess we get close to 15cm by now still coming down hard


yeah i just talked to the wife and she said markham its coming down hard as well.


----------



## greywynd

Figures, went down last night, we presalted, hung out a while this morning, things looked to be good, so got told ok to go home. Got back to Ptbo an hour or so ago, just got a text that they are going to need me again tonight. I guess they are a body or two short due to vacation trips etc, so be it.


----------



## Triple L

22cm last time I checked... Most likely 25 by now....


----------



## cet

Triple L;1271226 said:


> 22cm last time I checked... Most likely 25 by now....


This time of year that sucks.


----------



## goel

cet;1271175 said:


> Last week I got an email from the Catholic School Board. It reads no more plowing or sand/salting of playgrounds for the rest of the year. Also no more pickle mix to be spread in the main area, parking lots and driveways they want salt now. This is a per push per salt contract. Now that we are only plowing 50% of the property how much would you bill them. I was thinking 75%. There is no way I am only billing 50%


If you are on contract, you need to bill them the contract amount. School boards do not like you just making up prices.

Unless, they state in the letter that we are pro rating the costs, and the playground area is xx% then they expect you to bill them 100% during thier trial..

I have a school board considering dropping playgrounds from plowing/pickled sanding - but no official word yet.


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd;1271211 said:


> Figures, went down last night, we presalted, hung out a while this morning, things looked to be good, so got told ok to go home. Got back to Ptbo an hour or so ago, just got a text that they are going to need me again tonight. I guess they are a Body or two short due to vacation trips etc, so be it.


Where abouts do you plow in the city?


----------



## Jaynen

Hopefully round 2 pushes a bit quicker.


----------



## greywynd

JD Dave;1271240 said:


> Where abouts do you plow in the city?


Right around Markham mostly, primarily 404 and #7 area. Grant's salt route and mine overlap, and the salt depots are next door to each other, hence it being easy for us to meet up. They also have a few spots farther north, but other than the odd occasion, have a couple other guys that look after them all the time.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CET - sounds like they are trying to get a taste of the pricing if they drop those services next year. is their budget do next month or something.

I am kind of with grandview on this one but your saying you couldnt get away with it.
Difficult decision. If you stand your ground and say you are only doing the 100% what are they going to do, cut you at the end of the season? if you let them delegate how you want the work then yes 75% sounds good. just cover your a$$ with their instructions on what you are plowing and what you are not plowing incase anything happens. I would think as long as its outlined in the email or new agreement then you would be fine. but your gut will know better then mine, you have been there.

Maybe be kinda smart with them and say "what do you expect me to bill you for that?" hope they say 100%? or just discount somethign for us


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;1271247 said:


> Right around Markham mostly, primarily 404 and #7 area. Grant's salt route and mine overlap, and the salt depots are next door to each other, hence it being easy for us to meet up. They also have a few spots farther north, but other than the odd occasion, have a couple other guys that look after them all the time.


you drive all the way from peterpatch to markham to plow/salt? I go to that area every thur for computer parts... i dont want to share a pizza though and moonlight. lol


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Cedar Grounds;1271203 said:


> I guess we get close to 15cm by now still coming down hard


Is that the count in Streetsville?


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1271175 said:


> Last week I got an email from the Catholic School Board. It reads no more plowing or sand/salting of playgrounds for the rest of the year. Also no more pickle mix to be spread in the main area, parking lots and driveways they want salt now. This is a per push per salt contract. Now that we are only plowing 50% of the property how much would you bill them. I was thinking 75%. There is no way I am only billing 50%


I have to quote some landscaping for a Region of Peel school. OMG! What a dump. Asked the office lady about maintenance, all she said CHEAP, CHEAP, CHEAP....you don`t want it. Maintaining gardens and beds doesn`t seem to be part of the deal. Ivy, weeds and vines took over a long time ago, now they want us to clean up the crap.


----------



## greywynd

Yep, been doing it for three years now actually. I have a lot of friends and relatives in the area, so can almost always crash somewhere, and as long as it's not just a couple hours, I make out okay. Of course the plan is to start using my own equipment, actually I had a deal setup with a loader three years ago, it paid very nicely. 

Last year I was only running a loader for major events, which was a grand total of three times. This year I stepped up to do more, but partially due to other reasons, there's a chance we may need to relocate to that area in another year or so, so it gives me a chance to develop contacts and all that good stuff. 

Even though I'm running their equipment this year, I'm still doing it as a sub, so can write off my expenses and the like, whereas if I was an employee it wouldn't be as attractive dollar wise at the end of the day.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Cheap ass schoold boards*



Cedar Grounds;1271257 said:


> I have to quote some landscaping for a Region of Peel school. OMG! What a dump. Asked the office lady about maintenance, all she said CHEAP, CHEAP, CHEAP....you don`t want it. Maintaining gardens and beds doesn`t seem to be part of the deal. Ivy, weeds and vines took over a long time ago, now they want us to clean up the crap.


Cheap ass school boards, no frigging way I am cutting schools on weekends for 10 bucks and acre... last 3 years 16 schools all rural, over 200 acres in total, now they are required to be cut after school is out or weekends......

Never going to happen...... let me stuff sit before I work that cheap


----------



## CGM Inc.

No interest either to cut them! Pretty certain it is a waste of time quoting the landscaping too. wonder why they contacted me directly....


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;1271257 said:


> I have to quote some landscaping for a Region of Peel school. OMG! What a dump. Asked the office lady about maintenance, all she said CHEAP, CHEAP, CHEAP....you don`t want it. Maintaining gardens and beds doesn`t seem to be part of the deal. Ivy, weeds and vines took over a long time ago, now they want us to clean up the crap.


The York Region School cutting is cut only, no trimming and you have to get 1' from all curbs trees and gardens. If the area is under 3' wide you don't have to cut it at all. Last years winning price for one area was $78/cut every 2 weeks.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;1271261 said:


> Yep, been doing it for three years now actually. I have a lot of friends and relatives in the area, so can almost always crash somewhere, and as long as it's not just a couple hours, I make out okay. Of course the plan is to start using my own equipment, actually I had a deal setup with a loader three years ago, it paid very nicely.
> 
> Last year I was only running a loader for major events, which was a grand total of three times. This year I stepped up to do more, but partially due to other reasons, there's a chance we may need to relocate to that area in another year or so, so it gives me a chance to develop contacts and all that good stuff.
> 
> Even though I'm running their equipment this year, I'm still doing it as a sub, so can write off my expenses and the like, whereas if I was an employee it wouldn't be as attractive dollar wise at the end of the day.


what do you have for equipment of your own?


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1271255 said:


> Is that the count in Streetsville?


Wife shoveled once with maybe 5cm we have another 10 on the ground now.
This is unsalted pavement!

Can`t be fare off from it. Funny thing is we pulled into sited further east Cawthra area and my Guy called if we salted already since everything is melting. But we didn`t! There was a really warm hour maybe around 11.00 am where everything seemed to melt and turn into water. Didn`t last to long so :realmad:


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Same here*



Triple L;1271226 said:


> 22cm last time I checked... Most likely 25 by now....


Same here Chad, we had rain, snow, wet snow, freezing rain and blowing snow all in the course of an hour,,,, getting ready for another full push and sanding tonight..... was almost tempted to have a sand truck follow me from lot to lot.... as they frooze over as fast as we plowed... hate this crap snow.....

:realmad:


----------



## musclecarboy

Got a call from a maintenance manager at 2:30 freaking out saying I haven't been even though my trigger is 2" and 1" was on the ground. I am done with seniors places.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1271270 said:


> The York Region School cutting is cut only, no trimming and you have to get 1' from all curbs trees and gardens. If the area is under 3' wide you don't have to cut it at all. Last years winning price for one area was $78/cut every 2 weeks.


  no interest to work for any public or government run client.
If you read the specs. vs what they pay and what places should look like as per site meetings it is a complete joke!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

musclecarboy;1271276 said:


> Got a call from a maintenance manager at 2:30 freaking out saying I haven't been even though my trigger is 2" and 1" was on the ground. I am done with seniors places.


dont they pay well?


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1271285 said:


> dont they pay well?


Not for the attention they need (24/7 basically), the risk, and the stupid amount of 42" sidewalks. It's a good 25% under where it needs to be to make sense to me, and I'm a tiny company with tiny overhead. I can't imagine the prices if a bigger company bid them. I guess thats why it's always been smaller operations doing them.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Have a few of them*



musclecarboy;1271289 said:


> Not for the attention they need (24/7 basically), the risk, and the stupid amount of 42" sidewalks. It's a good 25% under where it needs to be to make sense to me, and I'm a tiny company with tiny overhead. I can't imagine the prices if a bigger company bid them. I guess thats why it's always been smaller operations doing them.


Have a few of them, PITA in the winter, good money makers in the summer....

All works out


----------



## CGM Inc.

just measured in my yard....20cm and still coming down!


----------



## 3ipka

Just came home from school, and some more site checks looks like were gonna head out for the second push around 10-11. 
On another note they shut down Mcmaster campus after 5 because the plow crews couldnt keep up with the storm, looks like they got close to 25 in hamilton but not so much in mississauga, im guessing maybe 15? 
This "might" be the last big push of the season, hope everyone enjoys it....


----------



## ff1221

I feel for all of you that got 20+ cm of wet heavy crap, it sucks, very hard on equipment and your mind, we got about 4" between 4am and 5am, then we've had about 2" since then, but it's still snowing, and looks like it probably will for most of the night, guess it's another full push tomorrow, good luck out there.


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1271299 said:


> just measured in my yard....20cm and still coming down!


27.1cm as of right now.....


----------



## musclecarboy

StratfordPusher;1271291 said:


> Have a few of them, PITA in the winter, good money makers in the summer....
> 
> All works out


Its a separate gig. I'm not sure when grass is up for bid but it's separate.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1271305 said:


> 27.1cm as of right now.....


should stop out your way pretty soon, by the time its done we won't be much short of it.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Sun Shine and Blue Skys*

We have Sun Shine and Blue Skys at the moment...... 25cm of snow... life is good...lol

Yahoo...


----------



## CGM Inc.

off we go for the final round....will be a long nite!


----------



## musclecarboy

Vaughan mills hasn't been touched. I guess they work strictly overnight. YOu would think it would be ongoing salt spreading.


----------



## PlatinumService

all my stuff is good. if some one needs a helping hand feel free to contact me.


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1271392 said:


> Vaughan mills hasn't been touched. I guess they work strictly overnight. YOu would think it would be ongoing salt spreading.


Didn't work on city roads, why would it work in a parking lot?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Rotated through commercials and seniors homes 3 times today, got lots of major drifting. Hoping the gravel stuff firms up for the morning cause it's getting plowed. Wore out the pins on one of my wings so I'm plowing like a "Chick" today...lol I hate straight blades. Off for a nap. Out at 2am


----------



## grandview

Just finished up. 2 rounds of plowing about 7 inches in most spots.


----------



## ff1221

Heading out for cleanup, will probably be a full run, but should go quick only a few cm since yesterday and a bit of drifting.Hope the warm weather returns soon, it'll be nice to see the sun.


----------



## schrader

We got crazy lucky on this one, only about 3cm. The storm stayed a couple km south of us all day.


----------



## CGM Inc.

welcome spring and good morning sunshine!
Nice to wake up to a gorgeous morning like that after a day like yesterday


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1271515 said:


> welcome spring and good morning sunshine!
> Nice to wake up to a gorgeous morning like that after a day like yesterday


No kidding. I'm happy it kept under 10cm here. Sun should burn up any last bits of slush hanging around.


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;1271515 said:


> welcome spring and good morning sunshine!
> Nice to wake up to a gorgeous morning like that after a day like yesterday


Amazing how different it makes you feel.

Yesterday Club Link was supposed to open their golf course on Kennedy Rd near Elgin Mills. I guess they jumped the gun this time.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1271520 said:


> Amazing how different it makes you feel.
> 
> Yesterday Club Link was supposed to open their golf course on Kennedy Rd near Elgin Mills. I guess they jumped the gun this time.


i take it you were scheduled for 7:00 am tee off?


----------



## cet

I didn't know they were opening. I will keep an eye open for the next opening. I have the itch real bad now. I have been down to the simulator twice and the Launch once. Leaving on our trip in 30 days.


----------



## grandview

Good thing we like your Canadian money.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just over 25cm for me, I agree it's nice to see the sunshine.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1271536 said:


> I didn't know they were opening. I will keep an eye open for the next opening. I have the itch real bad now. I have been down to the simulator twice and the Launch once. Leaving on our trip in 30 days.


Is Launch any good? There's a simulator in RH at Leslie / 16th I was thinking of dropping by.


----------



## rooferdave

how do I know I'm gonna get bashed for this?? MY thumb hurts, making it hard to shake hands with people and while doing varios things with it. I am trying to figure out what is causing the aggravation. It is my right hand, excessive masturbation has been ruled out (tried using the other hand 4 times a day) and all joking aside I'm wondering if it is texting .....or while plowing for long periods of time when you are palming the wheel do you perhaps unknowingly strain your thumb keeping it away from the wheel? It has just cropped up again this week and being online more than usual could be it. Thing is when it gooes away I do not think of it and when I get again as with any run of bad weather lots of phone / text happens. Anyhow back to you guys... anyone have this prob?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

hey roofer did you get those tires yet? im all loaded up heading for my dump run, then to the city to get stock. let me know ill be around for 20 mins or shoot me a txt / call 
9053775555.

you probably have them on your truck doing burnouts.

Thumbs Up


----------



## rooferdave

he has the tires and tried to meet with me yesterday, but with 24 sites it was a bit hairy for me and I only got in at 4:30 a.m. I have a tender due in 30 mins and one for 1:30 and its over 100k quote so no go today, I will pick them up tommorrow or after tender close


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1271520 said:


> Amazing how different it makes you feel.
> 
> Yesterday Club Link was supposed to open their golf course on Kennedy Rd near Elgin Mills. I guess they jumped the gun this time.


Was a great start into spring for us! Plow 2 times, salt 2 times and picked up anoter 130 unit complex


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1271549 said:


> Is Launch any good? There's a simulator in RH at Leslie / 16th I was thinking of dropping by.


Launch is great. You can hit full driver. Balls aren't the best but for your game I'm sure there good enough. 

Cheapest is between 8-10am. It is charge by time not how many people you have. 2 is the best #


----------



## CGM Inc.

I can't believe how many places are still out there with 1-2" of ice on the lot's 
Either they run out of salt or didn't feel like doing any further work.

Sun is burning pretty good!


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1271613 said:


> Launch is great. You can hit full driver. Balls aren't the best but for your game I'm sure there good enough.
> 
> Cheapest is between 8-10am. It is charge by time not how many people you have. 2 is the best #


LOL yeah I'm no pro. I don't want to look like a fool once the grass turns green and I play my first round.

The email conversation I'm having with Mike is comedy.


----------



## rooferdave

I don't know if we have many golfers here but their is a course on Lundy's lane niagra, we went two years ago with a group, show up at about 7 a.m breakfast served and coffee etc, cart and 18 holes, prizes supplied for longest drive and closest to pin, after 9 we stopped at clubhouse for lunch and one beer, after all was done dinner also was included. To top it off we we given a 16 bedroom house for the night by the 10th green with pool table,big screen etc. All in it was....$125.00 each! 

check out was noon Saturday

maybe we should try it


----------



## Mr.Markus

rooferdave;1271563 said:


> how do I know I'm gonna get bashed for this?? MY thumb hurts, making it hard to shake hands with people and while doing varios things with it. Anyhow back to you guys... anyone have this prob?


The amount of wrenching you do I'm not surprised.... If you do any handshoveling it could be an impact strain to your wrist, I've done it the other way (to my pinky finger side). 
If it causes you pain all the time and keeps you awake at night the best OTC pain relief cream is Myoflex.


----------



## cet

rooferdave;1271636 said:


> I don't know if we have many golfers here but their is a course on Lundy's lane niagra, we went two years ago with a group, show up at about 7 a.m breakfast served and coffee etc, cart and 18 holes, prizes supplied for longest drive and closest to pin, after 9 we stopped at clubhouse for lunch and one beer, after all was done dinner also was included. To top it off we we given a 16 bedroom house for the night by the 10th green with pool table,big screen etc. All in it was....$125.00 each!
> 
> check out was noon Saturday
> 
> maybe we should try it


I didn't know JD Dave rented his house out. He and the kids must have been on holidays.


----------



## Shaw

Hey guys I got a question, I was wondering where do I look about obtaining a fertilizing license? Or more information about it


----------



## musclecarboy

How much do you need to do? Jon and Stefan would know more than me, but if it isn't much it might make sense to sub it IMO


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Mr.Markus;1271546 said:


> Just over 25cm for me, I agree it's nice to see the sunshine.


_*Same here, had a couple of tenants at a resi check they're cars and then proceed to leave them where they were even though they know i was there to clean the lots, all they had to do is move over a spot and all would of been good! I hate idiots!:angry:*_


----------



## CGM Inc.

Shaw;1271671 said:


> Hey guys I got a question, I was wondering where do I look about obtaining a fertilizing license? Or more information about it


Not sure what you need a fertilizing license for?
We buy the fertilizer and spread it as per directions on the bag.

Not aware that you need a license to do that


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Are you admitting your company is dodging the Commercial Fertilizers and Pesticides Act tax?


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1271698 said:


> Are you admitting your company is dodging the Commercial Fertilizers and Pesticides Act tax?


Not using pesticides!


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1271698 said:


> Are you admitting your company is dodging the Commercial Fertilizers and Pesticides Act tax?


You dodge it everytime you pee on the lawn........


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1271654 said:


> I didn't know JD Dave rented his house out. He and the kids must have been on holidays.


16 bedrooms is just our summer home I didn't need a snow door there.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1271654 said:


> I didn't know JD Dave rented his house out. He and the kids must have been on holidays.


thats just the gate house.

did someone say dodge?


----------



## PlatinumService

MIDTOWNPC;1271783 said:


> did someone say dodge?


you must have been having another nightmare. its ok we are all here for you.


----------



## Shaw

Cedar Grounds;1271696 said:


> Not sure what you need a fertilizing license for?
> We buy the fertilizer and spread it as per directions on the bag.
> 
> Not aware that you need a license to do that


Well I have another business that I wanna start just like WeedMan. I got the equipment for it and have customers line up. I want to get on it or they are going to be subbed out.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Theres a program administered through the University of Guelph. Dont know if thats the liscence you are referring too.


----------



## Elite_Maint

I was just checking out Kijiji and stumbled on a company website providing lawn cutting, raking, edging and grass clipping disposal for $60 per month!!....WOW!...lol He's also charging $225 for the season for residential snow plowing I can send people the link if they wanna get amused!


----------



## Jaynen

Ya send me the link, its fun to go on there and start fights.


----------



## GMC Driver

Ended up with about 15cm. Sure hope that's the last push - spring storms are tough on things.

Weather is pretty nice at the Keystone Nationals!


----------



## PlatinumService

anyone going to the kooy bros grand opening today?


----------



## Mr.Markus

PlatinumService;1271910 said:


> anyone going to the kooy bros grand opening today?


That would be why they haven't gotten back to me on my emailed parts order.......


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am heading over now


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

There will be a few of our guys there...I'm stuck here catching up on paperwork and office renos today. 

Hey Dean...thanks for the linkup to Tim from Laidlaw...he's hooking us up good with some parts I have been having a hell of a time trying to find. Great contact...I can only imagine what his place looks like cuz he told me not to go by today...let the snow melt a little-come by on Monday. LOL.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JohnnyRoyale;1271940 said:


> There will be a few of our guys there...I'm stuck here catching up on paperwork and office renos today.
> 
> Hey Dean...thanks for the linkup to Tim from Laidlaw...he's hooking us up good with some parts I have been having a hell of a time trying to find. Great contact...I can only imagine what his place looks like cuz he told me not to go by today...let the snow melt a little-come by on Monday. LOL.


there are taillights hanging from the ceiling on wire... he carrys around a trouble light and i think thats so he can follow the cord back to the entrance. im sure there is a safe in there somewhere that is over flowing with the paper money.


----------



## CGM Inc.

This storm was a blessing for any maintenance co.! Spring clean-ups delayed for at least another week and some extra $$$ on salt. Call that a double whammy!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

If you guys ever need spring work done on trucks. 
Durham Spring. 905 434-1419 screamin deal I thought

replaced a cracked rear spring on my 99 gasser $110 installed
did a heavy duty coil on my 2007 "sno plow spring" he called it. gave it a 2 inch lift 
$326 installed

401 an stevenson road oshawa just on bloor street by jensen trailers. 
also a funny guy, but if he tells you its done at noon its done at 11:45. on the ball. 

Im thinking about selling my 07, trying to get a value. anyone know any good sites to compare other then trader.ca cause there seems to be alot of private sale dreamers.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Muddy weather project.....out with the old..... into the old with the new.

I seriously looked for a cheap back up truck this winter to replace my knocky 96. When all is said and done.... still logo'd... still a dump box... still a plow set up, and wired for 2 different salters... a little rusty but it's gonna sit anyway till the 07 breaks.

Crate motor and some incidentals that I haven't worked out yet, still cheaper than upfitting a new to me truck. Thumbs Up


----------



## grandview

Any of you guys want to pay for my Jimmy Buffett tixs when he comes to Toronto this summer? Good business write off


----------



## Mr.Markus

grandview;1271977 said:


> Any of you guys want to pay for my Jimmy Buffett tixs when he comes to Toronto this summer? Good business write off


How much can you and Jimmy eat....?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1271981 said:


> How much can you and Jimmy eat....?


it doesnt matter its a buffet they can eat all they want. the Mandarin, or Tuckers Marketplace where you thinking?


----------



## DeVries

Cedar Grounds;1271967 said:


> This storm was a blessing for any maintenance co.! Spring clean-ups delayed for at least another week and some extra $$$ on salt. Call that a double whammy!


I wouldn't say a blessing, we started last week doing some, but the problem with a late snow is if the weather suddenly turns warm and the grass gets growing the spring cleanups don't get done the way I like them. The rush rush of cleanups leaves for more work later on. I try to have beds and everything in shape before we start to cut not trying to get it done while we start our first cuts.

Markus, nothing like a fresh motor in an old truck ,it's gonna feel like a new truck the first time you drive it down the road. Good luck with it.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Dito*



Cedar Grounds;1271967 said:


> This storm was a blessing for any maintenance co.! Spring clean-ups delayed for at least another week and some extra $$$ on salt. Call that a double whammy!


Dito here, funny was thinking the same here, opps forgot the 2 extra plows on top... March is going to be another $$$ good month...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

How much did the motor cost? What kind is it?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1271999 said:


> How much did the motor cost? What kind is it?


It's a GM 350 Crate engine. (Gas Jon!) Same as the old one. 
They run about $3000 and change. The added stuff you find adds up quicker.
manifolds, rotted rad support, lower exhaust components. Stuff it's easier to replace now than later. If I was on TV I would blast and paint the frame, but that's just going overboard for what this truck will be doing and what I will get out of it when it's done.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1271990 said:


> I wouldn't say a blessing, we started last week doing some, but the problem with a late snow is if the weather suddenly turns warm and the grass gets growing the spring cleanups don't get done the way I like them. The rush rush of cleanups leaves for more work later on. I try to have beds and everything in shape before we start to cut not trying to get it done while we start our first cuts.
> .


Beginning of April is a nice time to start for cleanups. Technically we are still in winter mode until April 14th. We don't get paid to do cleanups in May! It's very expensive to do them twice or some of the work at least. You have maybe a little milder weather down your way but we won't be cutting grass for a little while.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1272010 said:


> It's a GM 350 Crate engine. (Gas Jon!) Same as the old one.


You see people change motors in the driveway :whistling::whistling:


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1272016 said:


> You see people change motors in the driveway :whistling::whistling:


Next time you drive by maybe you should lend a hand...sted of gawking and laughing, 
Mr. I-only-buy-quality-tools- cause-I-own-dodges.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1272021 said:


> Next time you drive by maybe you should lend a hand...sted of gawking and laughing,
> Mr. I-only-buy-quality-tools- cause-I-own-dodges.


oh snap! looks like markus is out of cookies.

looks like fun. id love to learn more things with grease and oil. hows thursday?


----------



## grandview

Any one else getting snow flurries?


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1272025 said:


> oh snap! looks like markus is out of cookies.
> 
> looks like fun. id love to learn more things with grease and oil. hows thursday?


Wasn't snapping just making a dodge jab at Steffan, hard to do when mines in pieces..... I'm never out of cookies.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1272038 said:


> Wasn't snapping just making a dodge jab at Steffan, hard to do when mines in pieces..... I'm never out of cookies.


 milk


----------



## 3ipka

Amazing how a little warm weather gets everyones phone ringing for summer work, and then one storm and it goes silent, lol....
Said goodbye to our case 430 today, customer came and picked it up, making way for a brand new case 420 series 3 loaded with all the bells and whistles, and then gonna start looking for another tractor in the fall for snow.....Going green of course


Waving goodbye, by far one of the best machines I have ever owned


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1272021 said:


> Next time you drive by maybe you should lend a hand...sted of gawking and laughing,
> Mr. I-only-buy-quality-tools- cause-I-own-dodges.


Didn't say you change a motor in the driveway :waving: you have a shop I believe


----------



## Triple L

DeVries;1271990 said:


> I wouldn't say a blessing,


Me either! Nothing beats getting all your cleanups done in March and having no stress or worries! This snow was the furthest thing from a blessing but o well it done with....

I had a great day today, Best buy sent me an email said I got $140 in reward zone points, redeem them now before they expire... Right on, But I couldnt believe how hard it was to spend a $140 there when nothing they have really interests me..... Cant go wrong buying a bunch of CD's and stupid crap for free tho...

Then I said what the heck, I had a bunch of spare change kicking around (1/4 zip lock freezer bag) Im gonna go cash it in... Thought I'd get maby $10 TOPS.... What do you know, after feeding the machine at the sobeys it came out to a hair under $40!!!! I couldnt believe it!!! I hate to say it, but in all reality, that was more less useless money to me... I couldnt believe how such a small pile could be $40 worth of pennies and nickles.... I highly recommend it to you guys as Im sure Im not the only know who has a pile of change kicking around....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1272083 said:


> Didn't say you change a motor in the driveway :waving: you have a shop I believe


I knew what you meant...just stirring up trouble....been awhile since we saw Hatfield and Mckoy duke it up.Thumbs Up,


----------



## JD Dave

Nice motor Markus. I got my pulling truck running today so I'm pretty pumped. Hopefully the weather clears up and I can take her to Cayuga to get tuned and find any exhaust leaks. Anyone else interested in going?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1272085 said:


> Me either! Nothing beats getting all your cleanups done in March and having no stress or worries! This snow was the furthest thing from a blessing but o well it done with....
> 
> ....


Having an extra 20 Guys on payroll hurts my bank account! At the end of the day we are here to make $$$$


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1272097 said:


> Nice motor Markus. I got my pulling truck running today so I'm pretty pumped. Hopefully the weather clears up and I can take her to Cayuga to get tuned and find any exhaust leaks. Anyone else interested in going?


I woudn't mind going with some nice cold spring air. Not sure if the old lady will hold up, approaching 200K


----------



## PlatinumService

JD Dave;1272097 said:


> Nice motor Markus. I got my pulling truck running today so I'm pretty pumped. Hopefully the weather clears up and I can take her to Cayuga to get tuned and find any exhaust leaks. Anyone else interested in going?


let us know when you are going i would just like to go and see the truck run.


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1272102 said:


> I woudn't mind going with some nice cold spring air. Not sure if the old lady will hold up, approaching 200K


A wife joke would be pretty funny right now but I'll pass.


----------



## JD Dave

I hope it runs good if you make the drive out. I'm hoping the guy that tunes my truck can be available online so he can tune my truck while I'm there.


PlatinumService;1272104 said:


> let us know when you are going i would just like to go and see the truck run.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1272107 said:


> A wife joke would be pretty funny right now but I'll pass.


In comparison to me she is old too


----------



## PlatinumService

JD Dave;1272108 said:


> I hope it runs good if you make the drive out. I'm hoping the guy that tunes my truck can be available online so he can tune my truck while I'm there.


maybe spring gtg at cayuga and make a day of it? bbq etc.


----------



## CGM Inc.

PlatinumService;1272111 said:


> maybe spring gtg at cayuga and make a day of it? bbq etc.


----------



## adamhumberview

im down for cayuga!


----------



## JD Dave

Most of the test and tunes are on Wed and Fri nights. The more people the more fun. I'm not exactly sure when they'll open the track I guess it depends on the weather.


----------



## PlatinumService

JD Dave;1272116 said:


> Most of the test and tunes are on Wed and Fri nights. The more people the more fun. I'm not exactly sure when they'll open the track I guess it depends on the weather.


well when its open, lets set something up.

i agree the more people the more fun. its been 3 years or so since ive been but i love watching people i know at the test and tune.


----------



## grandview

Just had a mini snow storm,dropped about an inch in a half hour.


----------



## cet

grandview;1272130 said:


> Just had a mini snow storm,dropped about an inch in a half hour.


You can keep that crap south of the border. I've had enough for this year.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1272134 said:


> You can keep that crap south of the border. I've had enough for this year.


 me too! We must get old as the seniors on here! :laughing:


----------



## grandview

cet;1272134 said:


> You can keep that crap south of the border. I've had enough for this year.





 Cedar Grounds;1272140 said:


> me too! We must get old as the seniors on here! :laughing:


Sounds like the big Canadian snowplowers are wimping out!


----------



## cet

I don't have 2 tons of salt left. Perfect for moving my shop. I really don't want to order more only to have to move it all.

It's time to go golfing.


----------



## cet

grandview;1272148 said:


> Sounds like the big Canadian snowplowers are wimping out!


Just the old one's


----------



## grandview

cet;1272155 said:


> Just the old one's


Couple of days in the sun and you;ll feel better.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1272153 said:


> I don't have 2 tons of salt left. Perfect for moving my shop. I really don't want to order more only to have to move it all.
> 
> It's time to go golfing.


I ran out completely for the first time. Had to go buy 12 ton at Francheshini's and then the load showed up from Cargill. I need salt for site checks anyways so I'm not sure why I let the supply run so low. Bad call on my part.


----------



## cet

grandview;1272160 said:


> Couple of days in the sun and you;ll feel better.


It was nice of you to let my wife bring your walker home.


----------



## grandview

cet;1272163 said:


> It was nice of you to let my wife bring your walker home.


After she was done with me,I needed a walker!wesport


----------



## cet

grandview;1272164 said:


> After she was done with me,I needed a walker!wesport


You should have at least got a room instead of the back seat, she is sick as a dog now.

Maybe from changing in the parking lot.


----------



## grandview

cet;1272167 said:


> You should have at least got a room instead of the back seat, she is sick as a dog now.
> 
> Maybe from changing in the parking lot.


It was amazing to watch her do it.


----------



## cet

grandview;1272168 said:


> It was amazing to watch her do it.


I thought it snowed 8"prsport


----------



## grandview

Chris,she show you her new thong yet?


----------



## cet

grandview;1272174 said:


> Chris,she show you her new thong yet?


Still waiting but the nights young.


----------



## JD Dave

The peanut harvest.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1272184 said:


> The peanut harvest.


Pretty impressive.


----------



## PlatinumService

JD Dave;1272184 said:


> The peanut harvest.


just watched that and the digging one. very cool operation.

you looking at taking snyder industries into peanut harvesting?


----------



## JD Dave

PlatinumService;1272190 said:


> just watched that and the digging one. very cool operation.
> 
> you looking at taking snyder industries into peanut harvesting?


No my son asked me how peanuts grew and to be honest I wasn't exactly sure.


----------



## PlatinumService

JD Dave;1272193 said:


> No my son asked me how peanuts grew and to be honest I wasn't exactly sure.


haha gotta love youtube.


----------



## DeVries

cet;1272180 said:


> Still waiting but the nights young.


Is that your banana hammok?


----------



## Triple L

Now thats a Highdump!


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1272016 said:


> You see people change motors in the driveway :whistling::whistling:


That made me think of this LOL


----------



## schrader

On the greener side of things, does anyone know of an aftermarket supplier for walker mower parts. Mostly blades and belts, local dealer prices are a little rich.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1272153 said:


> I don't have 2 tons of salt left. Perfect for moving my shop. I really don't want to order more only to have to move it all.
> 
> It's time to go golfing.


15 tons here, in the same boat! Couple touchups and be done with it!


----------



## DeVries

JD Dave;1272184 said:


> The peanut harvest.


Very interesting video's thanks for posting.


----------



## Triple L

schrader;1272245 said:


> On the greener side of things, does anyone know of an aftermarket supplier for walker mower parts. Mostly blades and belts, local dealer prices are a little rich.


I just about fell out of my truck after climbing in and looking at my bill the other day... Atleast I was sitting down... $27 for the short inner air filters a bit more then ********... Good thing everything on my walker except outter air and oil filters are 3 years old so I don't feel too bad about it....


----------



## schrader

Triple L;1272259 said:


> I just about fell out of my truck after climbing in and looking at my bill the other day... Atleast I was sitting down... $27 for the short inner air filters a bit more then ********... Good thing everything on my walker is 3 years old so I don't feel too bad about it....


So OEM is the only way to go, Walker and Exmark part are more than double the price of the Bobcat parts from GC Duke. Its' snowing here now, leaving for supercross this afternoon so it better go away soon.http://www.plowsite.com/images/smilies/cussing.gif


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1272259 said:


> I just about fell out of my truck after climbing in and looking at my bill the other day... Atleast I was sitting down... $27 for the short inner air filters a bit more then ********... Good thing everything on my walker except outter air and oil filters are 3 years old so I don't feel too bad about it....


I've never changed an inner air filter in my life. i have always been told never to touch them except when an outer fails. Unless mowers are different then tractors.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1272263 said:


> I've never changed an inner air filter in my life. i have always been told never to touch them except when an outer fails. Unless mowers are different then tractors.


I've been pulling a dave the last few years and just blowing the outter air filters out... For some reason this inner had a few black spots almost like it was burnt or something on it... Or maby it was mold I don't know... I could almost see thru it in a spot to two also so I figured it cheap to replace it... That two was my first time ever buying an inner airfilter...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;1272153 said:


> I don't have 2 tons of salt left. Perfect for moving my shop. I really don't want to order more only to have to move it all.


We may have a tonne in ours if you scrape the corners out good....first time in years were not sitting on salt all summer long...have to move out by end of April and wasnt planning on moving any salt..



schrader;1272245 said:


> On the greener side of things, does anyone know of an aftermarket supplier for walker mower parts. Mostly blades and belts, local dealer prices are a little rich.


Richview in Barrie is pretty good...better prices than the T.O players.

Otherwise try one of those US online shops like mowparts.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1272267 said:


> I've been pulling a dave the last few years and just blowing the outter air filters out... For some reason this inner had a few black spots almost like it was burnt or something on it... Or maby it was mold I don't know... I could almost see thru it in a spot to two also so I figured it cheap to replace it... That two was my first time ever buying an inner airfilter...


That was good reason. You know when blowing them out you should regulate the air to 40 psi.


----------



## cet

Can't believe how cold it is for this time of year. The sun is nice but plus temps wouldn't hurt.


----------



## schrader

cet;1272301 said:


> Can't believe how cold it is for this time of year. The sun is nice but plus temps wouldn't hurt.


I will trade you your sun for my snow squall? Brrr it's cold.


----------



## cet

schrader;1272302 said:


> I will trade you your sun for my snow squall? Brrr it's cold.


I saw that on the radar. Seems to be stuck there.


----------



## greywynd

Not sure if they carry anything for Walker, but a place that seems to handle a lot of lawnmower, small engine, and chainsaw stuff is cutters choice Their main location is in London.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mark, I passed you digging up north yesterday. We were pricing out some work up there and I noticed the case ripping up some trenches.


----------



## greywynd

Yesterday afternoon east of Lindsay? Trying to finish up the first geothermal system, having dug it when it was mild, and now turning cold, the crap has all turned into frozen lumps. Having to break into the bigger piles to find enough soft stuff for the initial backfilling, what a PITA. Still fighting groundwater down in the trench too, so it's a royal combination that adds up to slow messy working. I'll have another 3-4 hours or so Monday to finish it up, I'm hoping it's mild enough by then to help break up the lumps so I can get the grade somewhat reasonable, but with big lumps of snow and ice in the material, it's going to settle and shift all over anyway as it thaws.

What area were you pricing, and what kinda work? If you get up this way, make sure you let me know, hopefully I'm available to lend a hand.


----------



## Triple L

Mr. Markus - Was your old truck always a gasser? For somereason I thought it was a diesel... maby cause IMO 392,000 on a gasser in a 3500 really good ! Looks like a fun project!

Im off to the KW home show.... Maby I'll see Adam all dressed up in his sexy clothing again like he wears to shop parties HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1272341 said:


> Mr. Markus - Was your old truck always a gasser? For somereason I thought it was a diesel... maby cause IMO 392,000 on a gasser in a 3500 really good ! Looks like a fun project!
> 
> Im off to the KW home show.... Maby I'll see Adam all dressed up in his sexy clothing again like he wears to shop parties HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Yep always a gasser......she's been an awsome truck. Needs to work though, I find they fall apart faster if they sit.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1272348 said:


> Yep always a gasser......she's been an awsome truck. Needs to work though, I find they fall apart faster if they sit.


Same here! Have 3 -4 trucks we rarely use in summer and have a lot of issues with them. Mostly brakes. Another tractor will eliminate 2 more trucks for next winter and get rit of my old beaters.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

such a beautiful day for kijijin - weekend, end of the month and a nice sunny day.
its so much better then yardsailin, cause you dont have to leave the comfy chair.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cedar Grounds;1272363 said:


> Same here! Have 3 -4 trucks we rarely use in summer and have a lot of issues with them. Mostly brakes. Another tractor will eliminate 2 more trucks for next winter and get rit of my old *non-dodge *beaters.


fixed it for you.

another tractor.... wow and 1 less guy off the payroll then too?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Tender in the paper for Erin Faigrounds.......7 cuts a season.


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus;1272367 said:


> Tender in the paper for Erin Faigrounds.......7 cuts a season.


Being a fairground, if they reduced it a little more, they could just cut and bale it!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

greywynd;1272369 said:


> Being a fairground, if they reduced it a little more, they could just cut and bale it!!


They are stressed for budget money, the guy who does it now has batwing TPH mowers 100+hp, does hydro corridors and the like, his price is pretty much a donation. I think they're hoping some sucker comes in cheaper. I have Municipal Water retention areas that get 10 cuts a season.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1272372 said:


> They are stressed for budget money, the guy who does it now has batwing TPH mowers 100+hp, does hydro corridors and the like, his price is pretty much a donation. I think they're hoping some sucker comes in cheaper. I have Municipal Water retention areas that get 10 cuts a season.


Is that Fast Eddie?


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1272365 said:


> fixed it for you.
> 
> another tractor.... wow and 1 less guy off the payroll then too?


looks like we will get a couple nice commercials along with a couple townhouses we already picked up. All within a few kilometers of driving, ideal for a tractor!

I still pay for 2 machines may as well get another one until the insurance found a way to screw me. They are still waiting on the police report laughing::laughing: as if they did anything with it).


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I think when he said beaters that meant dodges no? 

Cedar, do you have summer use for the tractors? or would you be doing a winter lease from a farmer? I know there are lots of snow contractors with dedicated snow tractors, lots that winter lease and lots that hire farmers as subs. I'm trying to wrap my head around the subject. 

The only thing I really understand the ins and outs of is owned equipment that is worked year round to make money. When I crunch numbers on it, I see enough money in it to buy the equipment, pay the operator/fuel/ins/etc.... but not a whole lot of a profit after that. Where snow makes sense to me is in using the tractor that already cuts lawns, or the truck that you already pay for to pull your trailer etc.... Once it is a sunk cost, you are simply improving the return on the investment by putting it on snow. To buy brand new loaders/tractors for only snow removal.... I know its feasible, but I guess what I'm getting at is: Is it the highest rate of return you could get for that money? Anybody with insight into this please give me an example. I don't want specifics, but I would like numbers. For instance:

When I look at buying a track loader to add to my existing company, say my T650. Cost is approx $70 000 by the time all is said and done. There are lots of options at this point but lets explore a 3yr 0% finance option. The break even point in this scenario is around 600 hrs @ 90/hr = $33000/yr payment on the machine + 15000 operator + 5000 fuel + $1500 additional on the insurance policy. There are lots of other factors like contract work where you can do a $500 job in an hour etc.. but using safe base numbers this is the amount of work I need in order to justify the purchase of a new machine. I also understand that the machine is still relatively new at the 3 year point and still has residual value and the ability to earn money but an equipment investment should pay out in 3 yrs and turn a profit meanwhile in order to be worth doing by my books. 

Can somebody who buys dedicated snow tractors please give me a similar breakdown so I can wrap my head around it? Are they viewed as a longer term investment or is the mentality to pay for the machine and then profit from the residual when it is sold? 1 of a kind deals aside, these tractors cost more than put forward in my example and work 1/3 of the hours if dedicated to snow in the GTA. No matter how sweet the contracts it can't be figured that they are earning $300/hr, With similar fuel and operating costs, I'm trying to see it. Again, I'm not arguing that they earn money, I'm trying to understand it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Haven't been introduced, we both wave all the time but never seem to be in the same spot to chat. He drives a blue/white dodge dually so somethings just off with him, 
Nothing bad to say about his operation we don't really compete.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1272388 said:


> I think when he said beaters that meant dodges no?
> 
> Cedar, do you have summer use for the tractors? or would you be doing a winter lease from a farmer? I know there are lots of snow contractors with dedicated snow tractors, lots that winter lease and lots that hire farmers as subs. I'm trying to wrap my head around the subject. .


The beaters are GM's! Tractor will be owned and no there is no summer work for them at this point. You have to own a tractor to understand the concept! It is not worth to lease them for the winter you can own one for less! Lease or rent only means you pay someone else to own it and they don't do that for free!


----------



## JD Dave

First off most people don't finance things for 36 months. We have 6 snow only tractors 1 skid and 2 salt trucks. Pretty easy to figure out of they pay or not either you have the work or you don't. Machinery should be good for a min of 10 years when bought new.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Really? You have to own one to understand? Glad business classes gave more specific examples when introducing different concepts lol


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1272390 said:


> Haven't been introduced, we both wave all the time but never seem to be in the same spot to chat. He drives a blue/white dodge dually so somethings just off with him,
> Nothing bad to say about his operation we don't really compete.


That's fast Eddie.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1272395 said:


> Really? You have to own one to understand? Glad business classes gave more specific examples when introducing different concepts lol


Its pretty safe to say that a tractor will do twice as much as your skid and I know what you get for your skid so you can do the math pretty easy. That would be the min I'd want to make for a snow only tractor without salt.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1272400 said:


> That's fast Eddie.


Fast talker? Fast worker? Little slow to comprehend? Ex girlfriend's nickname for him? I'll bite why's he called Fast Eddie?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

So a 30k-40k+ revenue against 10 percent of the tractor and other costs being similar? Making more sense thanks for input dave.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

run the numbers on 2 new trucks and then a tractor. you will puke by the time you are done. but then look up what a 5 year old tractor is worth compared to a 5 year old truck and forget the fact that a snow tractor might only have 1000 hours on it in 5 years. puke again. then take a stab at the repairs you did on that truck vs the minimal you did on the tractor... puke bucket is getting full. by the time you are done you will see that what you thought you were doing perfect all this time making money with your truck you will be sick cause of all the money you could have made. im sure you also can toss in a number for insurance on 2 trucks vs 1 tractor and an operator. 

however, as much as I kick myself all the time about this topic of not owning a tractor, I just dont think I can do my places with one because they are so much smaller and when I look at a smaller tractor and I can buy a big one for the same price, so I him and ha and then go onto something else. for me the loader that is smaller seems to be better for ME. there are guys like markus though that cant run a tractor because he has to salt and plow in the same shot and the route is large and he is a one man show. 

i think what cedar means is untill you own one you wont see how good it is. 

everyone thinks they are doing the best thing out there, I know I did. then I met some of the guys on here and compared. wow its like the "coulda had a v8" commercial "coulda bought a jd"

some of the most valueble things I have learned were not from school or any class. they were from the mistake I made or the step I took. there is no school that i know that taught me how to make money... i had to figure that out on my own. 
maybe im out to lunch, its just my 2 cents at par


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Thanks dean, that's why I asked the question. I know how productive tractors are against trucks. I'd never buy a truck to plow. Trucks are to me, sunk costs of summer biz which I only lay out 10 to outfit with plows. I love the productivity oif tractors that's why I'm trying to get a handle on the dollars and cents of them without summer work since I don't have any for them.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1272411 said:


> run the numbers on 2 new trucks and then a tractor. you will puke by the time you are done. but then look up what a 5 year old tractor is worth compared to a 5 year old truck and forget the fact that a snow tractor might only have 1000 hours on it in 5 years. puke again. then take a stab at the repairs you did on that truck vs the minimal you did on the tractor... puke bucket is getting full. by the time you are done you will see that what you thought you were doing perfect all this time making money with your truck you will be sick cause of all the money you could have made. im sure you also can toss in a number for insurance on 2 trucks vs 1 tractor and an operator.
> 
> however, as much as I kick myself all the time about this topic of not owning a tractor, I just dont think I can do my places with one because they are so much smaller and when I look at a smaller tractor and I can buy a big one for the same price, so I him and ha and then go onto something else. for me the loader that is smaller seems to be better for ME. there are guys like markus though that cant run a tractor because he has to salt and plow in the same shot and the route is large and he is a one man show.
> 
> i think what cedar means is untill you own one you wont see how good it is.
> 
> everyone thinks they are doing the best thing out there, I know I did. then I met some of the guys on here and compared. wow its like the "coulda had a v8" commercial "coulda bought a jd"
> 
> some of the most valueble things I have learned were not from school or any class. they were from the mistake I made or the step I took. there is no school that i know that taught me how to make money... i had to figure that out on my own.
> maybe im out to lunch, its just my 2 cents at par


That about sums it up! I'm puking a lot over pick-ups and the cost of ownership for them.
A 20cm storm used to be a little headache for us....not anymore! We used to plow our townhouses that are close by with 3 trucks for 5-6 hours per push, now we break them open with the tractor in 2-3 hours and have 1 truck in there to tidy up, tractor keeps going and plows industrials after. Have to look at the tracking data what he is driving on top of that but saying 2 pick-ups is very conservative.

If you have enough trucks for summer work it just doesn't make sense to buy any more for winter....

I say it again! You have to own one to understand! The first storm made me speechless!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1272412 said:


> Thanks dean, that's why I asked the question. I know how productive tractors are against trucks. I'd never buy a truck to plow. Trucks are to me, sunk costs of summer biz which I only lay out 10 to outfit with plows. I love the productivity oif tractors that's why I'm trying to get a handle on the dollars and cents of them without summer work since I don't have any for them.


everything I have sits all summer, other then a dump run here and there or my own plaza work. I take turns driving each truck on thursday to the city just to keep it fresh. the brutal part for me is that i can do my job with what i have and make good money so buying something new to make less money hurts me brain, but eventually the trucks will die even though they are dodges. 

I would like to next season trim a few clients out and hand them to a friend. I want to run myself, another guy and a sidewalk sub. I would like to have the sidewalk guy also do all my salting when we are plowing.
I hope to have my 1 guy in something bigger like that rental deere backhoe and myself in the truck. The salt truck will be able to plow if i needed a backup.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

This was our first year with one tractor, and we learned alot. Next year we will have the tractor do alot more then what it did this year. We also had an underused truck this winter do to not being able to get our 550 for the beginning of the season. So next year we will be alot different! I think having a tractor with a truck works great for what we do. We still need to get the shovelers around, and the truck was great for that. Also for all the handsalting we do.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1272406 said:


> Fast talker? Fast worker? Little slow to comprehend? Ex girlfriend's nickname for him? I'll bite why's he called Fast Eddie?


I think you forgot fast as in a quick buck...


----------



## Triple L

Plowing our biggest storm in 4 years the other day with my pickups the entire time I was doing this 

I learnt sooo much that last storm changed my perspective on everything....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1272427 said:


> Plowing our biggest storm in 4 years the other day with my pickups the entire time I was doing this
> 
> I learnt sooo much that last storm changed my perspective on everything....


were you running the @ss plow too or was it at home feeling left out?


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1272428 said:


> were you running the @ss plow too or was it at home feeling left out?


My guess is that it would be hell to get going with that heavy ****.

We salted around noon that day which really prevented ice to built up by the time we came around to plow the second time.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1272428 said:


> were you running the @ss plow too or was it at home feeling left out?


HAHA no I cant live without that thing... I swapped and ran my dads blade and he used myn... After we got 15cm I was like hmmm... think we should run them so I put his on at 4 in the morning... It was interesting but plowing 28cm with a pickup is just a stupid idea in general.....

I guess I'll let the cat out of the bag for you DODGE guys.... This is for Mr. Markus....

Dodges are the biggest POS EVER!!!! My sub took the trans out of his truck trying to pull my heavy chevy out... Then I had two trucks down... Not too cool... I feel bad to as I feel really obligated to help or more less pay for a new trans for his truck... Leasson learnt... Never count on a dodge when it matters... Seems they let you down everytime 

Made it even worse and now I had to plow all his lots to top it off!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1272430 said:


> HAHA no I cant live without that thing... I swapped and ran my dads blade and he used myn... After we got 15cm I was like hmmm... think we should run them so I put his on at 4 in the morning... It was interesting but plowing 28cm with a pickup is just a stupid idea in general.....
> 
> I guess I'll let the cat out of the bag for you DODGE guys.... This is for Mr. Markus....
> 
> Dodges are the biggest POS EVER!!!! My sub took the trans out of his truck trying to pull my heavy chevy out... Then I had two trucks down... Not too cool... I feel bad to as I feel really obligated to help or more less pay for a new trans for his truck... Leasson learnt... Never count of a dodge
> 
> Made it even worse and now I had to plow all his lots to top it off!


2 problems here.....stupid operator.......waiting for 28 cm to fall and plow it once done....
Seperates the boys from the man!


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1272431 said:


> 2 problems here.....stupid operator.......waiting for 28 cm to fall and plow it once done....
> Seperates the boys from the man!


Yup, Its great to say your the man and plowed all your stuff 4 times... Good for you! You worrie about what your suppost to be doing and dont worry about what im doing.... 
I got stuck at 6am, snow started around 3am didnt it? there wasnt 28cm... Guess since you've been plowing snow for 30 years...... I mean what 3? Its easy to say you've never gotten a truck stuck... ***** happens but its pure ignorance to say stupid operator....

There's a reason for the  at the end.... Im saying dodges are *****, but at the same time it coulda happened to any truck... but its less likely to ever happen to a chevy...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1272432 said:


> Yup, Its great to say your the man and plowed all your stuff 4 times... Good for you! You worrie about what your suppost to be doing and dont worry about what im doing....
> I got stuck at 6am, snow started around 3am didnt it? there wasnt 28cm... Guess since you've been plowing snow for 30 years...... I mean what 3? Its easy to say you've never gotten a truck stuck... ***** happens but its pure ignorance to say stupid operator....
> 
> There's a reason for the  at the end.... Im saying dodges are *****, but at the same time it coulda happened to any truck... but its less likely to ever happen to a chevy...


Judging by your age you cant be plowing much longer 
Waiting for 28cm to fall is still stupid....rather plow it 4 times but that is just me since that is the service we provide! Kind of figured it was someone's fault :laughing:

BTW your spelling is horrible!


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1272434 said:


> Judging by your age you cant be plowing much longer
> Waiting for 28cm to fall is still stupid....rather plow it 4 times but that is just me since that is the service we provide! Kind of figured it was someone's fault :laughing:
> 
> BTW your spelling is horrible!


Well I've been plowing for twice as long as you've been plowing hows that sound.... Since I was 16, I'm getting near 23 now...

You have priority customers which you baby which I plowed and salted twice that day, and you have others that don't care as much or you cannot get to as you don't have access to the snowpiles during the day (blocked by cars, ect.) ... Sure I plowed a full 28cm... Who didnt?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

prime example right here men of everyone thinks they are doing it right.



hell ive never even seen 28cms of snow. id be so excited i probably wouldnt even know what to do.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1272440 said:


> prime example right here men of everyone thinks they are doing it right.
> 
> hell ive never even seen 28cms of snow. id be so excited i probably wouldnt even know what to do.


Your gf caught me going pee beside my truck at the pulls so I know she's seen 28 cm before.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1272442 said:


> Your gf caught me going pee beside my truck at the pulls so I know she's seen 28 cm before.


I think you forgot a decimal point in there  LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1272406 said:


> Fast talker? Fast worker? Little slow to comprehend? Ex girlfriend's nickname for him? I'll bite why's he called Fast Eddie?


I'm not exactly sure but I can tell you a few stories offline over beer.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1272440 said:


> prime example right here men of everyone thinks they are doing it right.
> hell ive never even seen 28cms of snow. id be so excited i probably wouldnt even know what to do.


I think you'll find when you do have it figured out, something switches it up on you again. The longer you've been in business the more you'll realise it's not as cut and dry as one formula fits it all.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1272442 said:


> Your gf caught me going pee beside my truck at the pulls so I know she's seen 28 cm before.


I told her you said that and she said your wife cant spend the night here anymore.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1272443 said:


> I think you forgot a decimal point in there  LOL


That was pretty funny. I'll take the high road and leave it at that.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1272444 said:


> I'm not exactly sure but I can tell you a few stories offline over beer.


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1272448 said:


> I told her you said that and she said your wife cant spend the night here anymore.


Ha ha. You probably did tell her. LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

with 28cm's, you would be in the wrong industry Dave - San Fernando Valley would have been calling

hahaha


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1272448 said:


> I told her you said that and she said your wife cant spend the night here anymore.


So I have my 5 kids this weekend, the 3 older ones are all having 1 friend sleep over each and then my mother inlaw drops off her dog for the day. Oh and our friend are coming by with their kids for dinner. I think I might jump out the snow door.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1272453 said:


> with 28cm's, you would be in the wrong industry Dave - San Fernando Valley would have been calling
> 
> hahaha


I hope your not visualizing me. I'm not sure that industry would pay much better then the snow. Plus I'd have to do the fake chow a lot. LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Buddy, that's the one thing you don't have to worry about, no one but your wife will ever be visualizing you again... and maybe Chad! haha


----------



## cet

Trying to get my head around this tractor thing also. I know they will out perform a truck hands down. The larger the site the better they are. My main plowing is schools. They give you a small time frame to get things done. The high schools are large but I have 2 subs with backhoe's and they do those except for 1. Because we are not allowed to plow during the day we can have some large snowfalls. Our first one this year was 25cm. It was a challenge for the trucks but we got it done. I run some older trucks that if I gave them away today they wouldn't owe me a cent. My next problem is most of these schools are getting away from having their playgrounds plowed. Most schools take 45 minutes to do with a pickup. So if a tractor can do them twice as fast he is going to have to do 12 a night. They are pretty close together but that is a lot of traveling. I am considering selling 2 of my older trucks and giving a tractor a try. I could bid some larger stuff but I find the larger the site the smaller the margin and losing 1 large site hurts when it happens.

Grant I have 8 trucks and in the summer I could get by with 1. I am the opposite to you, I run them in the winter and any summer work is a bonus. My skid has almost 500 hours on it and I bet 90% of that is loading salt.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1272477 said:


> Trying to get my head around this tractor thing also. I know they will out perform a truck hands down. The larger the site the better they are. My main plowing is schools. They give you a small time frame to get things done. The high schools are large but I have 2 subs with backhoe's and they do those except for 1. Because we are not allowed to plow during the day we can have some large snowfalls. Our first one this year was 25cm. It was a challenge for the trucks but we got it done. I run some older trucks that if I gave them away today they wouldn't owe me a cent. My next problem is most of these schools are getting away from having their playgrounds plowed. Most schools take 45 minutes to do with a pickup. So if a tractor can do them twice as fast he is going to have to do 12 a night. They are pretty close together but that is a lot of traveling. I am considering selling 2 of my older trucks and giving a tractor a try. I could bid some larger stuff but I find the larger the site the smaller the margin and losing 1 large site hurts when it happens.
> 
> Grant I have 8 trucks and in the summer I could get by with 1. I am the opposite to you, I run them in the winter and any summer work is a bonus. My skid has almost 500 hours on it and I bet 90% of that is loading salt.


What your doing is working so why change a good thing. It all comes down to the bottom line and we all have needs and wants which we have to try and decide which is feasible.


----------



## DKG

Last fall we took our tractor down to Mississauga to pull a tree out. 2 trucks and the tractor left at the same time, 20 km later, we all arrived within 5 minutes of each other. Moral of the story, tractors arent that slow at travelling afterall


----------



## JD Dave

DKG;1272480 said:


> Last fall we took our tractor down to Mississauga to pull a tree out. 2 trucks and the tractor left at the same time, 20 km later, we all arrived within 5 minutes of each other. Moral of the story, tractors arent that slow at travelling afterall


The children aren't fighting I'm surprised you posted.


----------



## goel

cet;1272477 said:


> Trying to get my head around this tractor thing also. I know they will out perform a truck hands down. The larger the site the better they are. My main plowing is schools. They give you a small time frame to get things done. The high schools are large but I have 2 subs with backhoe's and they do those except for 1. Because we are not allowed to plow during the day we can have some large snowfalls. Our first one this year was 25cm. It was a challenge for the trucks but we got it done. I run some older trucks that if I gave them away today they wouldn't owe me a cent. My next problem is most of these schools are getting away from having their playgrounds plowed. Most schools take 45 minutes to do with a pickup. So if a tractor can do them twice as fast he is going to have to do 12 a night. They are pretty close together but that is a lot of traveling. I am considering selling 2 of my older trucks and giving a tractor a try. I could bid some larger stuff but I find the larger the site the smaller the margin and losing 1 large site hurts when it happens.
> 
> Grant I have 8 trucks and in the summer I could get by with 1. I am the opposite to you, I run them in the winter and any summer work is a bonus. My skid has almost 500 hours on it and I bet 90% of that is loading salt.


LOL - I understand completely, very similar circumstances. Just trying to decide how many to pull the insurance on now for the summer. Another reason that I plow/salt with a 1 ton dump, it gets an extra 3 months work delivering in the summer.

It's the distance between that keeps me using the trucks. That and if a truck goes down, the slack can be recovered - it a tractor goes down - man you gotta problem when you do schools.


----------



## greywynd

From an operator's point of view.... I've ran all three, trucks (straight, Blizzard wideout, and V-plow), tractors (front blades, and either rear blades or rear boxes), and loaders with either boxes or blades. 

Tractors and loaders will scoot along at about 30-35 km's an hour, in town where it's a 50 limit, you can almost travel same distance in the same time as a truck. Lights you adjust your speed and coast on through, rather than actually stopping, you time it to hit the green. 

Sights with a lot of tight curves, I can clean better with a 10-15 ton loader and a blade or box than what a tractor or truck can, due to the articulating steering. 

Loaders will stack more than a truck or tractor will, but I would also say require a little more attention from an operator. Tractors will push likely best pound for pound versus a loader or truck, as the close coupling of a blade (talking underslung frame versus loader mounted) keeps and helps apply weight to the wheels to increase traction. 

Hydraulically tractors often don't require as much additional plumbing as a loader or truck to run things, which helps minimize breakdown and repair issues. Breakdowns with tractors for the company I ran them for were basically non-existent, I think one blown hose on 8 or 9 tractors over the winter that I recall?

As far as financing etc, a tractor or loader needs to be looked at over a longer term than a truck or smaller equipment. The lifespan is much longer and depreciation is a lot less than a pickup would ever be.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

This year we paired our tractors up with a pickup and seemed to work well for us...the trucks would get in between portables, cut out the lots and leave the bulk pushing for the machines.

I hear what your saying Chris about pushing deep snow...its a school thing. 

It seems like it didnt matter how much fell...this combo would get it done in almost the same amount of time (give or take a half hour) everytime.

I also learned to make a few extra hoses because when a tractor goes down it can set you back...

One of the new contractors servicing a client of ours is getting kicked out after this winter because he didnt perform on multiple occasions...he plows only with pickups.

I'll be selling my Kubotas after this winter....for no reason other than we need more loading power.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That's the problem with having to much with one tractor. We got lucky and ours only went down on a Sunday, so the trucks finished up for it when they were done their route. Next year we will have an older truck with hardly anything on it's route that will basically be a backup. Maybe have it do one higher paying small place and then go to anywhere it is needed. It is almost a guarantee for us that something will go wrong every storm. Motor's on plows, spinner motors, 6.4 issues, always something!


----------



## greywynd

Yep, I'll agree with Johnny on that, a pickup paired with a loader or tractor (or two) can be really effective, as they can get into corners and such quick and easy. 

If you are running a box it's more important, as it's tough to backdrag with a box and get things clean. One site I used to do with a 644 and 16' pusher we never chained the box on, just drove into the forks and away we went. That way we could drop the box, backdrag with the bucket, and grab the box again. Often a pickup or two would come onsite to clear out corners etc, and then we did the bulk push with the loader. 

If the pickup is also setup with a salter, than they can salt as soon as plowing is finished, and catch up at the next site too.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/bfs/2276943196.html

that's it, throw in the towel!


----------



## greywynd

Setup a lawn at each end of the area for them to do, and make them stick to it. They be so busy driving back and forth they won't last long.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Pristine PM ltd;1272573 said:


> http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/bfs/2276943196.html
> 
> that's it, throw in the towel!


You got that right! I'm almost tempted to sign up just to see the caliber of guys and equipment that show up. If they show up. Thats quite the route too, Toronto to Sarnia.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yep! Thought that was a bit funny.


----------



## DKG

JD Dave;1272483 said:


> The children aren't fighting I'm surprised you posted.


I was thinking Chad & Stephan were going to have it out.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Had a problem today buying a new Chev Truck*

Had a problem today buying a new Chev Truck.

I left home after lunch and took a drive to Mississauga to check out some new Chev trucks, pulled on Motorway Drive and took a wrong turn..... well 2 hours later and a whole ton of cash...... I own one of these.......

Now how am I going to break this one to my wife.....might have to put a trailer hitch on it so she will believe it is work related.....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That's a beautiful car! Hope she doesn't leave you!


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

SweeeetThumbs Up


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Darn*



Pristine PM ltd;1272607 said:


> That's a beautiful car! Hope she doesn't leave you!


Thanks, but what did I ever do to you ?? lol.......... she will get over it, she always does....... well almost always.. lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The GM gods have been temporarly silenced. A moment of awe for the HEMI

xysport


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Thanks for the tractor input, I was trying to look at it over too short of an investment term to make it make sense is all. As far as what they do, there is no question the bulk that they can do. It is very much like dirt though, everything has its place, and the guy that balances them best is the guy who is most efficient. That's why I was wanting info on numbers, I would eventually like to buy one or two to round out a proper fleet. Right now snow accounts for about 8-10% of annual revenue so thats why such a large purchase for such a short work season wasn't sitting right with me but i knew how efficient it would be to have. Viewing it over a longer service life makes the numbers work. My equipment lasts minimum 10 years as well I just don't like to view anything as a 10 year plan. I want years 4-10 paying for the second generation of equipment to replace the first when the time comes.

In dirt, a large payloader and a 35-40 ton hoe will bulk so much more dirt than the small stuff it is no comparison, like tractor vs pickup. It is not a comparison however because both are needed to compliment each other. I've plowed with tractors lots of times so I'm aware of what they can do, On a lot of our sites now we are plowing alongside an MPS tractor or loader setting him up for big easy pushes. I think it would make more sense for me to look at something more like an IT28 wheel loader as it would also work through the summer but I wanted to look at the option of dedicated snow tractor.

JD, I didn't realize your machines were dedicated snow. Is that because you have more snow work than farm pulling? Would you work the snow ones on the farms if needed or do you keep them seperate for a reason?

I plowed a lot of 28cm snows a few years back working for my uncle. When it had to be done we would overload the hell out of a 3500 chevy dually with beefed up rear springs and juiced up diesel. Then we would push in 4 low to let the engine and tranny take mechanical advantage of the weight + traction. Its reall not that hard if you approach it right, but its inefficient as there is so much spillover. Always best to plow multiple times in a bit of snow but sometimes thats not in the cards. 

Stratfordpusher, beautiful car, congrats.

Cet, I find that very interesting that you have that many trucks for winter only. Based on the type of work you've described that you do it makes sense. Like you say though, it is the exact opposite of what we do so it seems strange to me. Not wrong, its clearly making you money, just strange. For me, the trucks are bought to pull trailers, period. If they can make enough in the winter to cover overhead and a paycheque until the next season then thats just fantastic. 

Thanks a lot for the input guys.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet - It sounds similar to me... its not like you have to buy 2 new trucks and so you can do fine with what you have and harvest the money without aditional payout.

If you want to cut your times down, try an ebling. its such a cheap way to move alot more snow. you already have the truck remember. or did you already get one?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm considering Ebling next year too. might try one on my black truck


----------



## cet

I don't have an Ebling. In my situation I can see it making things faster but not fast enough to make it to another school. If I put it on any truck it would be my personal one and then I can't get all this stuff in the driveway. For me I think a tailgate salter would be better and I don't really want that on my truck either. I have managed to have all my trucks with V plows or a Blizzard and that makes things pretty fast compared to when I first started.


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1272605 said:


> Had a problem today buying a new Chev Truck.
> 
> I left home after lunch and took a drive to Mississauga to check out some new Chev trucks, pulled on Motorway Drive and took a wrong turn..... well 2 hours later and a whole ton of cash...... I own one of these.......
> 
> Now how am I going to break this one to my wife.....might have to put a trailer hitch on it so she will believe it is work related.....


Congrats Al 

That thing looks amazing!


----------



## CGM Inc.

StratfordPusher;1272605 said:


> Had a problem today buying a new Chev Truck.
> 
> I left home after lunch and took a drive to Mississauga to check out some new Chev trucks, pulled on Motorway Drive and took a wrong turn..... well 2 hours later and a whole ton of cash...... I own one of these.......
> 
> Now how am I going to break this one to my wife.....might have to put a trailer hitch on it so she will believe it is work related.....


You did the right thing! 
MOPAR or no car!


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1272613 said:


> The GM gods have been temporarly silenced. A moment of awe for the HEMI
> 
> xysport


Its a great looking car Al. Love the white and blue. I'm guessing you'll be coming to our Cayuga meet?


----------



## Triple L

Last snowfall my 3720 fell off the sidewalk and got stuck twice... Luckily its got the loader and the operator was able to skyjack the front end and get it back on the sidewalk again.... This morning I heard 17 trackless MT's fell off the sidewalks and the city had a loader going fulltime just pulling them out all day long LOL


----------



## greywynd

I saw a couple stuck the last round too, and we punched through an interlocking walk at one of our sites.....shame that the company will get paid to fix that....  Early and late snows with no ground frost suck, no matter how you deal with it.


----------



## CGM Inc.

If you don't plow often enough you get stuck!
Here is a city truck stuck in our site the other day!

Picture is courtesy of another friendly DODGE driver 

Still can't figure out what he was trying to do but that must be my lack of expierience....


----------



## JD Dave

Here we go again. LOL.


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1272694 said:


> If you don't plow often enough you get stuck!
> that must be my lack of expierience....


Maby.............................................................
For us it came down to you couldn't see where your suppost to go... When there's no ridge of snow to follow, everthings just a white carpet its easy to be a few inches off and fall off the sidewalk or in my trucks case, the pavement as nothing has curbs down here......

It has nothing to do with not plowing often enough when your doing your first pass!!!


----------



## greywynd

Friendly 'Dodge' driver? Makes sense, they need help a lot with broken trannies.....


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1272702 said:


> Here we go again. LOL.


What did I do now? I just admitted I'm not perfect 
If the shoe fits you wear it :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1272710 said:


> What did I do now? I just admitted I'm not perfect
> If the shoe fits you wear it :laughing:


As my wife says "don't act innocent with me". Lol


----------



## R.G.PEEL

If any of us knew everything there is to know about this business, we wouldn't be on here sharing experience and asking for other's knowledge. Its irrelevant who has the most equipment, the most experience, etc... as we can all learn from each other. Most of us don't compete with each other directly anyway so who is the 'better' snowplower is irrelevant.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1272713 said:


> As my wife says "don't act innocent with me". Lol


You do that too!


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1272718 said:


> so who is the 'better' snowplower is irrelevant.


If you ask me that is not where you make or loose money! If you are out by 10 minutes on a lot one way or another won't make it or break it. I tell all my Guys to take the time needed to do a good job even if it takes a couple minutes extra. Still cheaper than going back to fix issues or tidy up.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Exactly. 

I push that on my guys as well that its more important to be careful than be the 'first lots clear'.

We almost made it through a 'perfect' season. We had our problems like anyone else, but they were limited to wear and/or snoway defects. We had no damage due to error until the last lot last storm of the season. One of the guys finished his shift and went back to check a site that my father had already plowed. Seeing it was done, he turned around to leave and in doing so, backed into a tree. Chevy now needs a new bumper but didn't push it enough to go into the box.


----------



## greywynd

R.G.PEEL;1272724 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I push that on my guys as well that its more important to be careful than be the 'first lots clear'.
> 
> We almost made it through a 'perfect' season. We had our problems like anyone else, but they were limited to wear and/or snoway defects. We had no damage due to error until the last lot last storm of the season. One of the guys finished his shift and went back to check a site that my father had already plowed. Seeing it was done, he turned around to leave and in doing so, backed into a tree. Chevy now needs a new bumper but didn't push it enough to go into the box.


Doh!! Bet he was as thrilled as you were when that happened.

Does a broken wear pad on a pusher box count? Snapped one off when I hit a frost heave, but looking at it, it had already been cracked a while. Plowed three events since then, with the broken pad, with no issues, but no-one else runs that machine or box, if it had different operators it would have had to be fixed.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

If not run into a curb, a lightpost, a car etc.... I count that as wear and tear. That is a part of plowing. What I try to avoid, as we all do, is avoidable brainfarts that lead to forseeable accidents. 

On the bright side, that is the cheapest bumper we own and it makes adam the new brunt of all the teasing. We have a tradition of getting everybody we know (including girlfriends) to rip on the person who has had the most recent accident. Before adam backing into the tree, this was me and an unfortunate mishap with a rented cubevan and an asian gentleman who learned not to drive beside rented cubevans.... led to me recieving lots of teasing. Now the spotlight turns off me.


----------



## greywynd

Hmm, some of us didn't know about the cubevan.....we need details!!

One distinct advantage of my older diesels. Last fall I hit a deer, head on, smack centre of the grill. Cracked the grill, and snapped an adjusting screw for the aim on the headlight. Still haven't fixed it, unless I point it out, most don't see it, and I have enough spare parts here that it's just a time factor to do it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Details are pretty much in the above. lol. I was driving a cubevan and hit an asian dude. lol. I blew a steering tire driving up vic park so I had to pull into a stupid tight parking lot. I made a left turn around a sign with no other drivers in my lane. I then looked to the right front corner to make sure I was clearing the cars on that side. I looked back in my left mirror and boom, there's a minivan that had been parked behind the sign at first and then pulled out (not a wrong move on his part, only mine). I saw him and nailed brakes but it was too late and I sideswiped him. Resulted in just scratches and a small dent, nothing on the cube van. Gave the dude $500 cash to 'fix his van' aka not claim on insurance. Not a major incident, but since the 'teasing as punishment for stupidity' was implemented by me I got approx 25 phone calls the next day asking if I knew any good cubevan drivers etc.... I deserved it and it was funny. 

Now we're enlisting adams services in tree removal. We're going to cut halfway through the trees, and then let him ram them down with the chevy. Several people have asked him about this service. In other forums I have mentioned an operator running over my gas saw. We don't yell or deduct from pay, but for the next month or so he was often asked "hey dave, come here with the gas saw I need something cut' or 'hey dave, do you know any good small engine mechanics for gas saws?'


----------



## CGM Inc.

122.2 cm of snow at Pearson for the season, they only meassure 12cm for Wednesday


----------



## PlatinumService

Cedar Grounds;1272761 said:


> 122.2 cm of snow at Pearson for the season, they only meassure 12cm for Wednesday


im just a bit busy to do the research right now but whats average snowfall at pearson, do you know?


----------



## JD Dave

PlatinumService;1272767 said:


> im just a bit busy to do the research right now but whats average snowfall at pearson, do you know?


the 10 year is around 114cm


----------



## CGM Inc.

Hope it stays like that


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think we are going to take the salters off on Monday, I don't think there will be more then a handsalting if anything at this point.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Our lows aren't out of the negatives till Thurs. (and that's still not garanteed.) We still have a little melting to do so I'm waiting another week to see what happens.


----------



## CGM Inc.

We wait another week too, not that I need the dump trucks for anything else right now.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1272858 said:


> I think we are going to take the salters off on Monday, I don't think there will be more then a handsalting if anything at this point.


Mine will stay on until April 15th


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Road course and drag strip*



JD Dave;1272685 said:


> Its a great looking car Al. Love the white and blue. I'm guessing you'll be coming to our Cayuga meet?


Hey Dave, and Chad, many thanks..... I have been a few years without my need for speed fix so it will be visiting both the road course and drag strip ... have a few mods to make first 

Al


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Dito here*



cet;1272875 said:


> Mine will stay on until April 15th


Have contracts that run until mid April so I wait as well....


----------



## A Man

Triple L;1272430 said:


> HAHA no I cant live without that thing... I swapped and ran my dads blade and he used myn... After we got 15cm I was like hmmm... think we should run them so I put his on at 4 in the morning... It was interesting but plowing 28cm with a pickup is just a stupid idea in general.....
> 
> I guess I'll let the cat out of the bag for you DODGE guys.... This is for Mr. Markus....
> 
> Dodges are the biggest POS EVER!!!! My sub took the trans out of his truck trying to pull my heavy chevy out... Then I had two trucks down... Not too cool... I feel bad to as I feel really obligated to help or more less pay for a new trans for his truck... Leasson learnt... Never count on a dodge when it matters... Seems they let you down everytime
> 
> Made it even worse and now I had to plow all his lots to top it off!


So what kind of truck did pull you out? And what size dodge and how old was the one that took the tranny out? How many kilometers were on it?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

cet;1272875 said:


> Mine will stay on until April 15th


If only the condo's knew that!!!


----------



## ff1221

My contracts end on Thursday, Blowers are coming off the tractors Friday, I've got other things I gotta do with the tractors, or one at least, looks like it will be uneventful till then.Thumbs Up


----------



## Triple L

A Man;1272889 said:


> So what kind of truck did pull you out? And what size dodge and how old was the one that took the tranny out? How many kilometers were on it?


And who's DODGE is sitting at the shop right now day and night with all the parking lights on cause they don't and can't be turned off? Who's drives down the highway using their fog lights as headlights trying to shine under the plow cause those are the only headlights that work, who just put a new trans in? I can go on and on LOL... Who has fords and chevys? And who's most profitable and best truck ever is a chevy? Ya a Fully Built hummins cummins did pull me out, ya a stock dodge couldn't do it  thanks again sooooo much Adam!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Chad, I told you if you're ever that deesperate, phone me and ill drive down. It'll save you the embarassment.chevy pulling chevy is ok and ford pulling chevy is understandable. Lol


----------



## DeVries

Leave the salters on guy's otherwise you will jinx it for the rest of us. Look what happened last week when Chad took (yanked) the Eblings off. We don't need a repeat of that thanks.


----------



## DKG

Once again a jelous GM owner feels he must make fun of someone who drives something better.


----------



## rooferdave

just as a follow up all. Santo's delivered the tires on Friday, they are half way to their new home


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Devries, I'm sorry I just read your post while I'm waiting for the backhoe to warm up so I can yank a salter out. Summer starts tomorrow. Gotta pull with the trucks, so now its tlc time for the salter and then storage. The jinx is on.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DKG;1272951 said:


> Once again a jelous GM owner feels he must make fun of someone who drives something better.


 seen you today going up on Mississauga Road just around 1.00 pm


----------



## DKG

Probably heading/returning to/from the bank. My apologies for not waving.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DKG;1272965 said:


> Probably heading/returning to/from the bank. My apologies for not waving.


Was in my crappy DODGE SUV, you wouldn't have known me. Finally figured where your shop is, nice salt bin!


----------



## DKG

Thanks, it's getting a little empty.


----------



## Triple L

DKG;1272951 said:


> Once again a jelous GM owner feels he must make fun of someone who drives something better.


Alright, you guys know what, I wish I owned a dodge, they're the best!!! I'm jelous! If I didn't have a dodge your darn right I'd have a ford..... ***** ******* ******!!!! Let it be done with already!!!!


----------



## DKG

There all the same, they all break down, and they all cost too much.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DKG;1272975 said:


> There all the same, they all break down, and they all cost too much.


You don't own a GM or you would know they are way Superior to a FORD or DODGE? :laughing: I got 12 GM's and 2 Dodge's and I truly agree with you!


----------



## cet

DKG;1272975 said:


> There all the same, they all break down, and they all cost too much.


x2................


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1272989 said:


> x2................


x3.........I think it's important to take a ribbing lightly, all in good fun. For the record ...my father in law worked for Chrysler for 30 years, I've driven a few tricked out Dodges, I get my fair share of ribbing from that side of the family at the corn roasts.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Markus, the difference with inlaw ribbing is you have the "I'm banging your daughter" trump card to play...


----------



## Mr.Markus

That'll just get me shot...........


----------



## A Man

Triple L;1272928 said:


> And who's DODGE is sitting at the shop right now day and night with all the parking lights on cause they don't and can't be turned off? Who's drives down the highway using their fog lights as headlights trying to shine under the plow cause those are the only headlights that work, who just put a new trans in? I can go on and on LOL... Who has fords and chevys? And who's most profitable and best truck ever is a chevy? Ya a Fully Built hummins cummins did pull me out, ya a stock dodge couldn't do it  thanks again sooooo much Adam!


You're right, my Dodge has a wiring problem, and the tranny had to be replaced after 6 years of plowing and heavy towing with 280000km. I'd gladly pay 600 dollars a year to be able to back up at 25kph at 1500rpm. I own all three brands and as mention before, they all equally cost to much.


----------



## JD Dave

A Man;1273025 said:


> You're right, my Dodge has a wiring problem, and the tranny had to be replaced after 6 years of plowing and heavy towing with 280000km. I'd gladly pay 600 dollars a year to be able to back up at 25kph at 1500rpm. I own all three brands and as mention before, they all equally cost to much.


Is this counting the damage from high speed reverse mishaps?


----------



## JD Dave

A Man;1272889 said:


> So what kind of truck did pull you out? And what size dodge and how old was the one that took the tranny out? How many kilometers were on it?


You have a very valid point and I can't blame the Dodge for what happened.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Guess CHAD got outnumbered!
Glad some experienced plow masters are in agreement!


----------



## Mr.Markus

So..... Some big wear on my Blizzard SW this year.Bringing it back up to snuff..... $2,290.89 + tax in parts. Anyone buying VXT's in the states soon?


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1273078 said:


> Guess CHAD got outnumbered!
> Glad some experienced plow masters are in agreement!


I still don't agree with you complaining about 10 year old GM trucks breaking down though. It's the same thing Chad is complaining about. So don't act innocent with me.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1273069 said:


> You have a very valid point and I can't blame the Dodge for what happened.


Wow we're really going to bring this all back up again eh...................

The truck is exactly 10 years old, A total prehistoric dinosaur I'd say .... The size is totally 100% not even relevant, as even today the 1/2 tons and 3/4 tons have the exact same transmissions in their gas models so lets throw that right out the window, but the truck has high k's on it, more less 400,000...

Im not saying Dodges are crap, As I envy everyone with a dodge and so desperately wish I had one myself.... We all know Dave and someothers are GM guys, Grant and Keith and some others are Ford guys and then there's Stefan, Dean and some days Adam which are Dodge guys... Adams Dodge has big problems right now, my GM's not running 100% and I'm sure someones Ford is having a few small issues but they're just too embarrassed to talk about it  So that just goes to show they're all junk...

All I'm saying is Chad got stuck in his GM, a Dodge came to pull me out and how ironically the trans fell out of it... And it is what it is.... I sure wish I wouldnt have happened and in all reality, I am disappointed in the Dodge but I know that truck has earned its fair share of $$$ over its life which is all that matters anyways so Im not holding anything against Dodge... Just like how a guy with 12 GM's thinks dodges are the best... Even tho arguably from what I've read I'd bet money on a GM having a lower cost over its lifespan but its what makes you happy is all that matters... Its fun and ok to joke around with it, but lets not take it toooo far over something soooo stupid that in the whole scheme of life nobody really cares about and what Keith said, when its all said and done they all cost too much to begin with....


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1273078 said:


> Guess CHAD got outnumbered!
> Glad some experienced plow masters are in agreement!


What was that suppost to mean?
Who's experienced?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1273079 said:


> So..... Some big wear on my Blizzard SW this year.Bringing it back up to snuff..... $2,290.89 + tax in parts. Anyone buying VXT's in the states soon?


sell it on kijiji and buy something new. gotta be able to get $2000 for it.

what you would spend in parts and the money you get from the used one would buy a new plow.
I will in most cases order another wideout before next season but I want to move some of my stuff first. Ill order from jim @ esi.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1273079 said:


> So..... Some big wear on my Blizzard SW this year.Bringing it back up to snuff..... $2,290.89 + tax in parts. Anyone buying VXT's in the states soon?


I'll be picking one up for my sub before winter, most likely shoot down to pick it up... Maby we can work something out...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What are those parts for? New motor and pump? Cutting edges... bribes to kooy?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1273106 said:


> What are those parts for? New motor and pump? Cutting edges... bribes to kooy?


Cutting Edge Moldboard, DS Cutting Edge,PS Cutting Edge,Drivers Side Wing, Mounting Pin,Lift Cylinder,Cable Assembly ,Plow Pivot Bushing,Retaining Ring,Spring Pin,Wing Spring MountGuide, Wing Spring, Grade, 8 Carriage Bolts,Flanged Locknut,DPDT Toggle Switch, Breather Grommet,

Only major components are, lift cylinder($425) and driver's side wing. ($600) cutting edges for the wings are $200 apiece. You've seen the lift cylinder....still works but makes me nervous. The wing is just plain worn out where it joins onto the plow, and the 3 pinholsters are too fiddley to fab up. It's probably a half day in the shop for me to reassemble it. So I might scrap a perfectly good plow over small parts.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Heavy on repairs*



Pristine PM ltd;1273106 said:


> What are those parts for? New motor and pump? Cutting edges... bribes to kooy?


Seems I never hear or read anything good about Biizzards other then they work great
until just before they break.....

Have not had a single issue with my 2 Boss Vee plows in the past 3 winters.... touch wood...


----------



## CGM Inc.

We started our spring clean-up today but only at the shop and vehicles


----------



## Mr.Markus

StratfordPusher;1273125 said:


> Seems I never hear or read anything good about Biizzards other then they work great
> until just before they break.....
> 
> Have not had a single issue with my 2 Boss Vee plows in the past 3 winters.... touch wood...


This one's 5.....takes about $1000/ a year. Productive and easy to fix just a pain and expensive to get parts. Think I'm done with them. As I get older I have fewer patience for the talk they spew. I KNOW it's a productive plow, I was hoping they would fix their dealer network, and parts pricing for Canadians.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

buy a new plow every year and sell the used plow for $1500 less. 
your getting OLD remember. no time to dinky around. 

your tax man will like it too payup


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1273130 said:


> buy a new plow every year and sell the used plow for $1500 less.
> your getting OLD remember. no time to dinky around.
> 
> your tax man will like it too payup


LOL You kids today, 
"But I want a new one wahhhhhhh!" 
You're right, I get set in my ways, I'll probably knock it back to every 4 years, My Arctic is 15 this season.lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

if your doing all the work yourself why dont you order from a US dealer?
might be worth while for you to buy grandviews concert tickets after all.


----------



## musclecarboy

My western is due for an overhaul.... Frame bolts are loose, pump/light tower bolts loose/broken, one cutting edge is missing a chunk, wing mounts are worn. Generally it's in great shape for a 4/5 year old plow. Chris took good care of it and I spray it with FF so there's basically 0 rust on an all steel plow.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

i was unloading my fisher poly caster and the my hook came off as I was pulling it out and it fell on the 1 corner about 3 ft down. it was really cold and actaully cracked the plastic the way it fell. anyone have any suggestions. Its not really bad but I dont want the crack to grow. someone said there are guys who can weld plastic? 

my tornado is going to need a belt. its starting to look cracked a bit.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1273139 said:


> if your doing all the work yourself why dont you order from a US dealer?
> might be worth while for you to buy grandviews concert tickets after all.


Concert? I thought it was buffett tickets $7.95 tops. 
Something tells me with shipping it won't be much difference. Although I might have time for a road trip this spring.
Gonna do some digging, but new for next season is probably where I'm heading.

FYI Saw a polycaster on kijiji (Toronto)for $2850 belt drive


----------



## rooferdave

MIDTOWNPC;1273147 said:


> i was unloading my fisher poly caster and the my hook came off as I was pulling it out and it fell on the 1 corner about 3 ft down. it was really cold and actaully cracked the plastic the way it fell. anyone have any suggestions. Its not really bad but I dont want the crack to grow. someone said there are guys who can weld plastic?
> 
> my tornado is going to need a belt. its starting to look cracked a bit.


first thing I would do is drill a hole at each end of the crack this will stop it from getting bigger and also when you fix it will help strengthen it


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

rooferdave;1273153 said:


> first thing I would do is drill a hole at each end of the crack this will stop it from getting bigger and also when you fix it will help strengthen it


your smarter then everyone says you are. lol just kidding
good to see you got the tires.
Ill meet up on thursday.

just got a call from autotrader asking if i wanted to list with them as they noticed I had some ads on kijiji. wtf. hungry for biz or what? I said no.


----------



## DeVries

StratfordPusher;1273125 said:


> Seems I never hear or read anything good about Biizzards other then they work great
> until just before they break.....
> 
> Have not had a single issue with my 2 Boss Vee plows in the past 3 winters.... touch wood...


Careful you're going to start a Chevy, Ford, Dodge fight about blades if your not careful .

I agree though, can't beat a Boss. Artic isn't bad either though, cheap and easy to fix.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mails in........ For you deal seekers that are bored the beginning of April.

http://www.mrjutzi.ca/sales/Details.aspx?id=166


----------



## grandview

I will accept your concert tixs in exchange for some space in my garage.I just need to move some of JD's stuff over. I think he's building a GMC truck part by part.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1273162 said:


> Mails in........ For you deal seekers that are bored the beginning of April.
> 
> http://www.mrjutzi.ca/sales/Details.aspx?id=166


I was waiting for the flyer to come in to!
I find most stuff goes for $20 less then you can buy it for brand new at that place most of the time... Not much that interests me....


----------



## goel

Anyone looking to purchase a container for storage? I am, and maybe we can get a deal if others are also interested.


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1273173 said:


> I was waiting for the flyer to come in to!
> I find most stuff goes for $20 less then you can buy it for brand new at that place most of the time... Not much that interests me....


Typical public auction. Everyone goes up $100 and they always think "Ahh what's another 100 to get this item" then it goes up $1500 before you blink LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

goel;1273176 said:


> Anyone looking to purchase a container for storage? I am, and maybe we can get a deal if others are also interested.


let me know what prices are going for because from what I have heard everything is really high. I paid $1800 plus tax delievered for a 20ft.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1273187 said:


> let me know what prices are going for because from what I have heard everything is really high. I paid $1800 plus tax delievered for a 20ft.


That was a really good deal!
I was interested but most prices I've seen I figure I'm better off dropping an extra 2-3K and getting an enclosed trailer... I'm getting 2 birds stoned at once that way LOL


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

We bought a 53 ft insulated reefer container with reefer/heater attached at LVG Auctions a few years ago for $2200.00. I need another one and missed the last auction...going to have to visit the next one for sure.  Cost us a couple bills to have it moved up here.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the fun part was dragging it thru the garage on old tires with the bobcat and doing a 90degree turn on cedar posts, then pushing it into its final resting place in the back corner of my property.

using it as a work bench area, storage for items. I always keep things I may need for the plaza, like spare tiles, trim, door knobs, lights ect. spare dodge parts, recent kijiji'd deals or sale items. just started putting some time in it now 
I call it my man cave.

you looking for a trailer? I know of a 24ft enclosed car trailer for $6000 white. nice shape. I use to own it, sold it last year to him for $6500.


----------



## goel

I am looking for a 20' container. 

It has height, weight and security advantages over a trailer. (non height advantages over a tractor trailer van) and for a hundred bucks or so they are movable. 

For the spring/summer/fall, it will be at the shop full of salters and plows, If needed, it will spend the winters at a site, or at the shop full of mowers and etc.

1800 bucks delivered is a very good price.


----------



## CGM Inc.

goel;1273197 said:


> I am looking for a 20' container.
> 
> It has height, weight and security advantages over a trailer. (non height advantages over a tractor trailer van) and for a hundred bucks or so they are movable.
> 
> For the spring/summer/fall, it will be at the shop full of salters and plows, If needed, it will spend the winters at a site, or at the shop full of mowers and etc.
> 
> 1800 bucks delivered is a very good price.


X2 on that and the price!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1273162 said:


> Mails in........ For you deal seekers that are bored the beginning of April.
> 
> http://www.mrjutzi.ca/sales/Details.aspx?id=166


I bought my skid there and a truck.....saved a little more then 20$ per unit 
Usually the big ticket item's is where you make deals since most bidders are only there for the cheap stuff. Snowblowers are going for outrages prices! You buy a new one for that money for sure!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

goel;1273197 said:


> I am looking for a 20' container.
> 
> It has height, weight and security advantages over a trailer. (non height advantages over a tractor trailer van) and for a hundred bucks or so they are movable.
> 
> For the spring/summer/fall, it will be at the shop full of salters and plows, If needed, it will spend the winters at a site, or at the shop full of mowers and etc.
> 
> 1800 bucks delivered is a very good price.


I bought mine from a local guy that had is but it was only a bit better then what I was quoted from a large place. Plus delivery was convienient and I had to clean it out.

Here is my quote from a while back. Check it out. I have more somewhere also. This was from AUG 2010. forsome reason is says AUG 2009


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

more
from another company




Hi Dean!! We don't have any 40ft Insulated units, what we have are 48ft INSULATED units $3,950.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

nice little setup.
all i need is a big screen and i could move out.

http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-housin...-Building-Portable-Shelter-W0QQAdIdZ244793557


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1273173 said:


> I was waiting for the flyer to come in to!
> I find most stuff goes for $20 less then you can buy it for brand new at that place most of the time... Not much that interests me....


I was thinking RooferDave could use the diesel ambulance with all the stories of falling off roofs.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1273199 said:


> I bought my skid there and a truck.....saved a little more then 20$ per unit
> Usually the big ticket item's is where you make deals since most bidders are only there for the cheap stuff. Snowblowers are going for outrages prices! You buy a new one for that money for sure!


I got a brand new 48" hydro walkbehind there for $1800. Still in the crate. I put 200Hrs on it and sold it for $2800. I agree the people who don't know their prices screw it up.
...and Saturday auctions make it worse.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am thinking of going to that one, sometimes later in the day people get tired and leave, sometimes you get lucky. I need some more line trimmers, but if they go for more then $75 it won't be worth it.


----------



## rooferdave

Mr.Markus;1273209 said:


> I was thinking RooferDave could use the diesel ambulance with all the stories of falling off roofs.


it seems we have found a solution to peaple falling off my roofs....new company policy as follows...any employees caught falling off any of my roofs will be FIRED halfway down, there are NO exceptions to this rule, upon impact with the ground, the authorities will be called and the terminated employee will be charged with tresspassing.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1273263 said:


> I am thinking of going to that one, sometimes later in the day people get tired and leave, sometimes you get lucky. I need some more line trimmers, but if they go for more then $75 it won't be worth it.


I'm doubtful you get them for that money, also depends when they are coming on the list.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Used trimmers are not worth much more then that. By the time you have done a carb service, new spark, minor repairs, you might as well have bought a new one.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1273308 said:


> Used trimmers are not worth much more then that. By the time you have done a carb service, new spark, minor repairs, you might as well have bought a new one.


Agree with you and once you are done your crank bearings go.
I most likely go there as well, so we will see.

People pay 450$ for a 10 year old Honda Snow blower from the city....that's 1/2 price for a beaten up machine.
Pipe wrenches ho for 20-30$ you buy a new one for less.


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1273318 said:


> Agree with you and once you are done your crank bearings go.
> I most likely go there as well, so we will see.
> 
> People pay 450$ for a 10 year old Honda Snow blower from the city....that's 1/2 price for a beaten up machine.
> Pipe wrenches ho for 20-30$ you buy a new one for less.


I should bring my Toro 13HP 33" Dual stage with the weight transfer to cutting edge feature.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1273320 said:


> I should bring my Toro 13HP 33" Dual stage with the weight transfer to cutting edge feature.


Just sell it on Kijiji so people can *****!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

People are not the brightest! I bought a used hedge trimmer last year for $150 thinking it was a steal... gas smelled a bit like varsal... guy said he had winterized it... couldn't get it started but didn't think it would be a problem to start. After new gas filter, carb, sharpening, spark, and a bunch of smaller things, I have a $300 trimmer that new would be $500. If it lasts the season it will be a good deal, if it doesn't, maybe I should stay away from the used market. I called the guy back and said that his winterizing was BS, he laughed.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1273324 said:


> People are not the brightest! I bought a used hedge trimmer last year for $150 thinking it was a steal... gas smelled a bit like varsal... guy said he had winterized it... couldn't get it started but didn't think it would be a problem to start. After new gas filter, carb, sharpening, spark, and a bunch of smaller things, I have a $300 trimmer that new would be $500. If it lasts the season it will be a good deal, if it doesn't, maybe I should stay away from the used market. I called the guy back and said that his winterizing was BS, he laughed.


I have two hedge trimmers we can't get to run, maybe I should sell them to you?
They run for a minute and die out after, wie tried everything on them without luck.
Next step would be to put a oversized pisten in them.


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1273322 said:


> Just sell it on Kijiji so people can *****!


I'm sure you know who will find it there also.



Pristine PM ltd;1273324 said:


> People are not the brightest! I bought a used hedge trimmer last year for $150 thinking it was a steal... gas smelled a bit like varsal... guy said he had winterized it... couldn't get it started but didn't think it would be a problem to start. After new gas filter, carb, sharpening, spark, and a bunch of smaller things, I have a $300 trimmer that new would be $500. If it lasts the season it will be a good deal, if it doesn't, maybe I should stay away from the used market. I called the guy back and said that his winterizing was BS, he laughed.


I bought a used Epoke walk behind salter from Ottawa in the fall. Used it once all winter.. Uses way too much salt and no real way to 100% shut it off to "0". Wanna buy it lol? Works real well.


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1273329 said:


> I have two hedge trimmers we can't get to run, maybe I should sell them to you?
> They run for a minute and die out after, wie tried everything on them without luck.
> Next step would be to put a oversized pisten in them.


and run them on race fuel.  The guy is just up the road from your shop.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1273331 said:


> I'm sure you know who will find it there also.
> 
> I bought a used Epoke walk behind salter from Ottawa in the fall. Used it once all winter.. Uses way too much salt and no real way to 100% shut it off to "0". Wanna buy it lol? Works real well.


No comment......

The epokes don't work to well, my Guys don't like to use them either,


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1273332 said:


> and run them on race fuel.  The guy is just up the road from your shop.


Got some 116 Octane from him before


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1273335 said:


> Got some 116 Octane from him before


It holds its octane more then regular gas. My buddy uses it in his dirt bike for racing. Makes a world of difference he says. wesport


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1273340 said:


> It holds its octane more then regular gas. My buddy uses it in his dirt bike for racing. Makes a world of difference he says. wesport


We assumed it is bridle O-rings from Ethanol containing fuel since both machines started acting up within a couple weeks from each other. Swapped carbs and parts, new carb kit, think we even bought a new carb still no luck. Compression is good on them too.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1273342 said:


> We assumed it is bridle O-rings from Ethanol containing fuel since both machines started acting up within a couple weeks from each other. Swapped carbs and parts, new carb kit, think we even bought a new carb still no luck. Compression is good on them too.


Are they Stihl?


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1273308 said:


> Used trimmers are not worth much more then that. By the time you have done a carb service, new spark, minor repairs, you might as well have bought a new one.


I will be selling my entire stihl fleet come fall time, all in perfect working order... Maby you'll be interested...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Interested in Stefan's Hedge trimmers, Dave's Epoke, and Chad's Stihl's! Just don't expect much money for things or expect a lot of *****ing!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

There's 2 nice big aluminum transfer tanks with locking tool boxes on kijiji right now. I admittedly lowballed the guy and offered him $300 cash (asking price is $500) He swiftly said no and added that there is '$400 worth of aluminum in there at scrap value' I took a whole dump trailer full of scrap aluminum to the recycling plant and only got $350!


----------



## Triple L

Best investment anyone could do to thier truck besides a nav deck and 12" sub... Got the complete package now... A tuner is second on the list of best additions....

Soo glad my dad blew the speakers outta my truck the other day 

It seems as you get older people dont care for music as much.... Maby its true but I hope I'll always love great music as much as I do now...


----------



## rooferdave

what is an epoke???????????


----------



## Mr.Markus

rooferdave;1273386 said:


> what is an epoke???????????


I think it's when 2 people from internet dating finally get together... they epoke.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

mr.markus;1273389 said:


> i think it's when 2 people from internet dating finally get together... They epoke.


nice! !!!!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1273379 said:


> Best investment anyone could do to thier truck besides a nav deck and 12" sub... Got the complete package now... A tuner is second on the list of best additions....
> 
> Soo glad my dad blew the speakers outta my truck the other day
> 
> It seems as you get older people dont care for music as much.... Maby its true but I hope I'll always love great music as much as I do now...


thats kinda funny cause I never listen to music. I work in the shop all day, rarely have tunes. My 99 doesnt have a radio it doesnt bother me one bit. Maybe thats why I dont mind the skid. I find everytime I turn the radio on the phone rings so I just keep the radio off and the phone doesnt ring.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1273405 said:


> I find everytime I turn the radio on the phone rings so I just keep the radio off and the phone doesnt ring.


HAHA I like your way of thinking 

Only problem my phone dosent really ever ring to begin with, and when it does, the stereo turns the music off and it rings thru the truck... Bluetooth built into the trucks gotta be one of the best things ever for made for the od time the phone actually does ring... Im kinda the same way with equipment, I rarely listen to music when running equipment but at the end of the day driving home I love to crank the tunes and every now and then while plowing....


----------



## rooferdave

Mr.Markus;1273389 said:


> I think it's when 2 people from internet dating finally get together... they epoke.


yep pretty much the last time I ask a question here


----------



## goel

awe come on Dave, you have to admit - thats a darn good answer - we all chuckled

bwahahahahaahaha


epoke = name brand of salters, aka when internet dating reaches a certain stage in relationships


----------



## Mr.Markus

rooferdave;1273437 said:


> yep pretty much the last time I ask a question here


Well Dave, I was up all night I felt so bad. I called around, woke some people up, went to the all night library,just got home. I Think what they're referring to is a commmercial line of walk behind spreader.
Not sexy at all, but still lots of pushing.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1273473 said:


> Well Dave, I was up all night I felt so bad. I called around, woke some people up, went to the all night library,just got home. I Think what they're referring to is a commmercial line of walk behind spreader.
> Not sexy at all, but still lots of pushing.


Best sidewalk salter we have used. I have 2. Bought one used that came from Ottawa also. Not sure why yours won't put down very little salt when set at zero. I hope you know if you want zero salt down you have to pull it backwards.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1273389 said:


> I think it's when 2 people from internet dating finally get together... they epoke.


Someone isn't getting it enough!


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1273474 said:


> Best sidewalk salter we have used. I have 2. Bought one used that came from Ottawa also. Not sure why yours won't put down very little salt when set at zero. I hope you know if you want zero salt down you have to pull it backwards.


LOL new sidewalk guys seem to never figure that one out. One of my guys tried driving it around on 1 wheel to stop salt flow


----------



## ff1221

Question for all you guys that do condo's, have to give a quote for a condo corp, just wondering what kind of time to estimate for 800 feet of walkway/per time and approximately how much salt on a daily basis, or how much salt for the season based on 40 times out. Any help would be great, thanks.


----------



## CGM Inc.

: Acetaminophen 
All drugs have two names, a trade name and generic name. 
Example, the trade name is Tylenol and it's generic name is Acetaminophen.. Aleve is also called Naproxen. 
Amoxil is also called Amoxicillin and Advil is also called Ibuprofen. 
The FDA has been looking for a generic name for Viagra. 
After careful consideration by a team of government experts, it recently announced that it has settled on the generic name of Mycoxafloppin. 
Also considered were Mycoxafailin, Mydixadrupin, Mydixarizin, Dixafix, and of course, Ibepokin. 
Pfizer Corp. announced today that Viagra will soon be available in liquid form, and will be marketed by Pepsi Cola as a power beverage suitable for use as a mixer.. 
It will now be possible for a man to literally pour himself a stiff one. 
Obviously we can no longer call this a soft drink, and it gives new meaning to the names of 'cocktails', 'highballs' and just a good old-fashioned 'stiff drink'. 
Pepsi will market the new concoction by the name of: MOUNT & DO. 
Thought for the day: There is more money being spent on breast implants and Viagra today than on Alzheimer's research. 
This means that by 2020, there should be a large elderly population with perky boobs and huge erections and absolutely no recollection of what to do with them. 
If you don't send this to five old friends right away there will be five fewer people laughing in the world.


----------



## CGM Inc.

weired day today....2 people we know passed away, got a new contract and a law suit against us has expired since they failed to meet the deadline! Good comes with the bad I guess..


----------



## Alpha Property

A young woman was about to finish her first year of college. Like so many others her age, she considered herself to be very liberal, and among other liberal ideals, was very much in favor of higher taxes to support more government programs, in other words redistribution of wealth.

She was deeply ashamed that her father was a rather staunch conservative, a feeling she openly expressed. Based on the lectures that she had participated in, and the occasional chat with a professor, she felt that her father had for years harbored an evil, selfish desire to keep what he thought should be his.

One day she was challenging her father on his opposition to higher taxes on the rich and the need for more government programs.

The self-professed objectivity proclaimed by her professors had to be the truth and she indicated so to her father. He responded by asking how she was doing in school.

Taken aback, she answered rather haughtily that she had a 4.0 GPA, and let him know that it was tough to maintain, insisting that she was taking a very difficult course load and was constantly studying, which left her no time to go out and party like other people she knew. She didn't even have time for a boyfriend, and didn't really have many college friends because she spent all her time studying.

Her father listened and then asked, "How is your friend Audrey doing?" She replied, "Audrey is barely getting by. All she takes are easy classes, she never studies and she barely has a 2.0 GPA.

She is so popular on campus; college for ! her is a blast. She's always invited to all the parties and lots of times she doesn't even show up for classes because she's too hung over."

Her wise father asked his daughter, "Why don't you go to the Dean's office and ask him to deduct 1.0 off your GPA and give it to your friend who only has a 2.0. That way you will both have a 3.0 GPA and certainly that would be a fair and equal distribution of GPA."

The daughter, visibly shocked by her father's suggestion, angrily fired back, "That's a crazy idea, how would that be fair! I've worked really hard for my grades! I've invested a lot of time, and a lot of hard work! Audrey has done next to nothing toward her degree. She played while I worked my tail off!"

The father slowly smiled, winked and said gently, "Welcome to the conservative side of the fence."

If you ever wondered what side of the fence you sit on, this is a great test!
If a conservative doesn't like guns, he doesn't buy one.
If a liberal doesn't like guns, he wants all guns outlawed.

If a conservative is a vegetarian, he doesn't eat meat.
If a liberal is a vegetarian, he wants all meat products banned for everyone.

If a conservative is down-and-out, he thinks about how to better his situation.
A liberal wonders who is going to take care of him.

If a conservative doesn't like a talk show host, he switches channels.
Liberals demand that those they don't like be shut down.

If a conservative is a non-believer, he doesn't go to church.
A liberal non-believer wants any mention of God and religion silenced. (Unless it's a foreign religion, of course!)

If a conservative decides he needs health care, he goes about shopping for it, or may choose a job that provides it.
A liberal demands that the rest of us pay for his.

If a conservative reads this, he'll forward it so his friends can have a good laugh.
A liberal will delete it because he's "offended."

*Well, I forwarded it to you.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Conservatives ruled for 58 years back in Germany, liberals just took over now.
This will be a root awakening for business owners!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1273625 said:


> Conservatives ruled for 58 years back in Germany, liberals just took over now.
> This will be a root awakening for business owners!


Before that......WW2..........Just saying. Conservatives were definitely a step up.

Is it "root" or "rude"? I always thought it was "rude." ...but I have been known to be wrong.


----------



## musclecarboy

Mr.Markus;1273638 said:


> Before that......WW2..........Just saying. Conservatives were definitely a step up.
> 
> Is it "root" or "rude"? I always thought it was "rude." ...but I have been known to be wrong.


Haha it's rude not root..... But who's keeping track


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1273646 said:


> ..... But who's keeping track


......Chad?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1273638 said:


> Before that......WW2..........Just saying. Conservatives were definitely a step up.
> 
> Is it "root" or "rude"? I always thought it was "rude." ...but I have been known to be wrong.


i knew it was wrong but it didn't dawn me how to spell it at the moment  my excuse is being an emigrant


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1273638 said:


> Before that......WW2..........Just saying. Conservatives were definitely a step up.
> 
> Is it "root" or "rude"? I always thought it was "rude." ...but I have been known to be wrong.


I think it was a play on words. Being the owner of landscape company. 

They are all crooks no matter who is voted in or out.


----------



## CGM Inc.

PlatinumService;1273649 said:


> ......Chad?


X2


----------



## CGM Inc.

any good place for truck body parts? looking for a box and 2 doors for a 2500 K, 1995
Try to keep her rolling vs buying another truck for sidewalks.


----------



## adamhumberview

Cedar Grounds;1273666 said:


> any good place for truck body parts? looking for a box and 2 doors for a 2500 K, 1995
> Try to keep her rolling vs buying another truck for sidewalks.


how bad are they? i have a 90's k model at my shop for parts.. 8ft box..

motor is mint on it.. gas.. redone a few years ago..


----------



## CGM Inc.

adamhumberview;1273677 said:


> how bad are they? i have a 90's k model at my shop for parts.. 8ft box..
> 
> motor is mint on it.. gas.. redone a few years ago..


Box is falling off pretty much, we reinforced it a couple years ago but now it's pointless to do any more work. What do you want for it assuming it is in good "body" condition? Motor and drive train is good on it but I have a couple more K Bodies I could use spare parts on.


----------



## rooferdave

Cedar Grounds;1273681 said:


> Box is falling off pretty much, we reinforced it a couple years ago but now it's pointless to do any more work. What do you want for it assuming it is in good "body" condition? Motor and drive train is good on it but I have a couple more K Bodies I could use spare parts on.


I am intrested in driveline parts off this, maybe we can split on it, I also have doors and such for these, prob is we always smoke drivetrains


----------



## CGM Inc.

rooferdave;1273687 said:


> I am intrested in driveline parts off this, maybe we can split on it, I also have doors and such for these, prob is we always smoke drivetrains


They are GM's how can you smoke a drivetrain?


----------



## rooferdave

Cedar Grounds;1273690 said:


> They are GM's how can you smoke a drivetrain?


one has a lower rod bearing on the way, one has an upper rod bearing, one t-case and one has no oil delivery to the rockers, so I'm thinking its toast also, lets face it any pickup over 7 years old is gonna have issues


----------



## GMC Driver

Cedar Grounds;1273568 said:


> weired day today....2 people we know passed away


I hear ya - just buried my dog. Had Max for 7 years, so it's the only dog my kids have really known, although my oldest says she remembers our first dog. Pretty sad event.

Stupid Dodge Cummins hit him - now I've got an even greater reason to hate those POS. Apparently the brakes must be crap, cause they sure don't know how to slow down - didn't even stop.

Good thing it's a small town and I know the truck.


----------



## CGM Inc.

rooferdave;1273692 said:


> one has a lower rod bearing on the way, one has an upper rod bearing, one t-case and one has no oil delivery to the rockers, so I'm thinking its toast also, lets face it any pickup over 7 years old is gonna have issues


Wow, sounds like serious engine issues! We have 1 where the t-case is on the go but I sell it as a yard truck to our mechanic.
What about the doors you have?


----------



## rooferdave

GMC Driver;1273694 said:


> I hear ya - just buried my dog. Had Max for 7 years, so it's the only dog my kids have really known, although my oldest says she remembers our first dog. Pretty sad event.
> 
> Stupid Dodge Cummins hit him - now I've got an even greater reason to hate those POS. Apparently the brakes must be crap, cause they sure don't know how to slow down - didn't even stop.
> 
> Good thing it's a small town and I know the truck.


wher I come from some one is due a good hiding!


----------



## Mr.Markus

rooferdave;1273692 said:


> lets face it any pickup over 7 years old is gonna have issues


Amen Brother................:crying:


----------



## rooferdave

Cedar Grounds;1273696 said:


> Wow, sounds like serious engine issues! We have 1 where the t-case is on the go but I sell it as a yard truck to our mechanic.
> What about the doors you have?


 next time I'm at the shop I will look at what I have and let you know


----------



## GMC Driver

rooferdave;1273697 said:


> wher I come from some one is due a good hiding!


Oh, I think they will soon find out about it. Something tells me....


----------



## Elite_Maint

As long as the trucks body is in good condition theres only 2 ways to go either a fresh re-build or a Crate motor straight from GM.


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver;1273694 said:


> I hear ya - just buried my dog. Had Max for 7 years, so it's the only dog my kids have really known, although my oldest says she remembers our first dog. Pretty sad event.
> Stupid Dodge Cummins hit him - now I've got an even greater reason to hate those POS. Apparently the brakes must be crap, cause they sure don't know how to slow down - didn't even stop.
> Good thing it's a small town and I know the truck.


When I was younger we lost a dog that way but the guy came back to ask my dad to pay for the dent in his car. Had to hide dad's rifles.....from my sister. 
Sorry about your dog. Makes it worse when they don't stop.....bast$%ds.


----------



## Triple L

PlatinumService;1273649 said:


> ......Chad?





Cedar Grounds;1273659 said:


> i knew it was wrong but it didn't dawn me how to spell it at the moment  my excuse is being an emigrant


Coming from a guy who's busting my chops for poor spelling and grammer  

But who's keeping track... I never do until someone makes a real stupid comment when they themself are no better... I think your an "immigrant" Stefan....


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Hey Ray...you know these chumps??

:angry:http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-Scammed-by-OPP-W0QQAdIdZ257367788


----------



## ff1221

Sorry, just bumping this to the top, hoping to get some help from the guys that know.

Question for all you guys that do condo's, have to give a quote for a condo corp, just wondering what kind of time to estimate for 800 feet of walkway/per time and approximately how much salt on a daily basis, or how much salt for the season based on 40 times out. Any help would be great, thanks.


----------



## Elite_Maint

JohnnyRoyale;1273747 said:


> Hey Ray...you know these chumps??
> 
> :angry:http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-Scammed-by-OPP-W0QQAdIdZ257367788


If the guy paid cash how is he going to file a civil lawsuit against a company????


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ff1221;1273753 said:


> Sorry, just bumping this to the top, hoping to get some help from the guys that know.
> 
> Question for all you guys that do condo's, have to give a quote for a condo corp, just wondering what kind of time to estimate for 800 feet of walkway/per time and approximately how much salt on a daily basis, or how much salt for the season based on 40 times out. Any help would be great, thanks.


Snow Blower 30 to 45 mins... plus 40lbs of salt hand spread out of a pail.
Count on an hour for a decent event if its a standard width sidewalk. If its a light snow a mini toro power clear will do it at fast walking speed and a push spreader will save you salt. there are times where you will just do a quick shovel and be gone in 20mins also.

1 hour labour plus the price of a 40lb bag of salt locally (x) 40 events 
(that keeps you high on the labour side and competitive on the salt)

I would price it as 1 price with the salt not listing the salt price because if your more they will say "we can get it at the hardware for $x.99 a bag"


----------



## PlatinumService

JohnnyRoyale;1273747 said:


> Hey Ray...you know these chumps??
> 
> :angry:http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-Scammed-by-OPP-W0QQAdIdZ257367788


its funny that it says "scammed by opp."

there is a facebook page to not hire this company lol


----------



## RAZOR

JohnnyRoyale;1273747 said:


> Hey Ray...you know these chumps??
> 
> :angry:http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-Scammed-by-OPP-W0QQAdIdZ257367788


I have heard the name once or twice before.


----------



## CGM Inc.

rooferdave;1273703 said:


> next time I'm at the shop I will look at what I have and let you know


sounds good!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1273730 said:


> Coming from a guy who's busting my chops for poor spelling and grammer
> 
> But who's keeping track... I never do until someone makes a real stupid comment when they themself are no better... I think your an "immigrant" Stefan....


Maybe I used the improper word but at least the spelling of the wrongfully used word is correct  
2 spelling mistakes in what you wrote up there....spellcheck never lies


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1273829 said:


> Maybe I used the improper word but at least the spelling of the wrongfully used word is correct
> 2 spelling mistakes in what you wrote up there....spellcheck never lies


Well I think it's easy to assume none of us majored in english did we... I think we can call it a day at that...

PS, when you use your phone there is no spell checker incase you didn't know.... But I don't need an excuse....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

IDEA: Next plow lunch we have a spelling bee. Possible words to memorize: snowplow, ford, chevy, tractor, broken, damage, etc...


----------



## Elite_Maint

R.G.PEEL;1273895 said:


> IDEA: Next plow lunch we have a spelling bee. Possible words to memorize: snowplow, ford, *chevy*, tractor, broken, damage, etc...


If you're going to use proper spelling it's Chevrolet.....LMAO!!:laughing:


----------



## PlatinumService

R.G.PEEL;1273895 said:


> IDEA: Next plow lunch we have a spelling bee. Possible words to memorize: snowplow, ford, chevy, tractor, broken, damage, etc...


precipitation, accumulation, transmission... and dont be biased we need to include dodge to that list LOL


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC;1273781 said:


> Snow Blower 30 to 45 mins... plus 40lbs of salt hand spread out of a pail.
> Count on an hour for a decent event if its a standard width sidewalk. If its a light snow a mini toro power clear will do it at fast walking speed and a push spreader will save you salt. there are times where you will just do a quick shovel and be gone in 20mins also.
> 
> 1 hour labour plus the price of a 40lb bag of salt locally (x) 40 events
> (that keeps you high on the labour side and competitive on the salt)
> 
> I would price it as 1 price with the salt not listing the salt price because if your more they will say "we can get it at the hardware for $x.99 a bag"


Thanks Dean, it's an all in price for snow and grass, just wasn't sure what kind of time for shoveling and salt, something we've never done, just trying to figure out all the parts and pieces and put it together in one price. Appreciate the help.


----------



## CGM Inc.

ff1221;1273908 said:


> Thanks Dean, it's an all in price for snow and grass, just wasn't sure what kind of time for shoveling and salt, something we've never done, just trying to figure out all the parts and pieces and put it together in one price. Appreciate the help.


Walks are always tough to estimate since it is a lot of $$$ in relation to other winter services. I would most likely charge 150$ to clear and salt per visit.


----------



## Triple L

Here's a little project I've been tinkering around with... Sure getting to know the welder pretty good..... Best $300 in steel I've ever spent and I've only used them for a day LOL


----------



## Jaynen

That looks crazy, how much can you lift?


----------



## Alpha Property

So i'm no longer tied for youngest in this fourm, Tripple L its all you at 22 now


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Happy Birthday?


----------



## Alpha Property

thank you


----------



## Triple L

Jaynen;1273936 said:


> That looks crazy, how much can you lift?


Until whatever machine there on tips over LOL

I built them for moving our snow equipment... Touch wood, but ever since we started storing all our stuff inside, it seems as if nothing breaks or screws up anymore... So now I can grab the salters from the rear, with no straps, throw them up on the racking inside the shop, backblades can be picked up sideways and put on the shelf side by side eachother, The loader can drive in the sea can a good 6 or 7' add the 10' reach of these forks and I can reach right to the other side of the seacan... and just to be used everywhere around the shop... Unloading trucks we no longer have to take the tail gate off and pull the skid to the back and then pick it up... Putting the dump insert in will be soo easy now.... There no more dick'n around with these 



Alpha Property;1273937 said:


> So i'm no longer tied for youngest in this fourm, Tripple L its all you at 22 now


Musclecarboy Tom still holds the youngest spot at 19 I believe 

 Alpha


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I will have a beer for you tonight 


my gf just turned 28, we were at the mall the other day and there was this used book sale going on supporting the hospital... she is looking in the romance section and the old lady goes to her "no no no that sections not for you, the teen novels are over here, I know you kids today want to read that stuff but you should look over there" hahahaha

then there(their, they're) is Dean with his grey(gray) hairs who turns 30 in June.
I wasn't sure which(witch) spelling to use for that color(colour)
 I always liked math better.. 3 is 1 for you 2 for me, thats 3 see?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1273951 said:


> Until whatever machine there on tips over LOL


we will have to wait for the video to find out ?


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1273966 said:


> we will have to wait for the video to find out ?


I was talking with another member the other day... And he was saying he wish's everyone would just cut the crap and loose their ego's and everyone could get along without all these little digs and underlyeing stabs cause all that does is make people stop sharing... Which in all reality he's 100% right as I wount post anymore of those movie's anymore cause somepeople will laugh and get a kick out of it but your darn right I'll get nothing but criticised for it for the next year..... I'm sure I'm not the only one who has choosen not to post a bunch of cool stuff as he knows what he'll be in for.... But I guess that's the way she goes....


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Forking Nice Job*



Triple L;1273917 said:


> Here's a little project I've been tinkering around with... Sure getting to know the welder pretty good..... Best $300 in steel I've ever spent and I've only used them for a day LOL


Forking Nice Job Chad.......


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Anybody use Facebook for contacts*

Picked up 2 very nice $$ summer and winter contracts from my little Facebook profile..
in the past week .... who would of thought....

Owner lives in BC and found me via the profile....

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=306937464901

God I love free advertising..

Al


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

StratfordPusher;1273989 said:


> Picked up 2 very nice $$ summer and winter contracts from my little Facebook profile..
> in the past week .... who would of thought....
> 
> Owner lives in BC and found me via the profile....
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=306937464901
> 
> God I love free advertising..
> 
> Al


that kubota with the horst pusher and pull plow is what I dream about... 
well that and jd's wife.  :laughing: (that was just cause of the 28cm joke... its still lingering in my head making me laugh)


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1273972 said:


> I was talking with another member the other day... And he was saying he wish's everyone would just cut the crap and loose their ego's and everyone could get along without all these little digs and underlyeing stabs cause all that does is make people stop sharing... Which in all reality he's 100% right as I wount post anymore of those movie's anymore cause somepeople will laugh and get a kick out of it but your darn right I'll get nothing but criticised for it for the next year..... I'm sure I'm not the only one who has choosen not to post a bunch of cool stuff as he knows what he'll be in for.... But I guess that's the way she goes....


you know I am just kidding around. dont throw up the cedar fence on me.
heck, i spelled commercially wrong in my own signature. mreah!


----------



## CGM Inc.

tear down started on the K2500 if anyone is interested in selling parts to me better hurry up.


----------



## DeVries

Does anyone else have snow in the forecast for tonight? Monday we start cleanups regardless what the weather is, we started March 22nd last year.


----------



## schrader

Anyone started clean ups yet, people are starting to whine here. We have been out with some blowers and hand tools trying to get the real bad spots, sticks, garbage and snow stakes. Everything is frozen solid until noon and almost all of our site still have snow every where.Seems like a waste of time but most companies around here are out trying to do something.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Next week after the rain stopped is my plan.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1274093 said:


> Does anyone else have snow in the forecast for tonight? Monday we start cleanups regardless what the weather is, we started March 22nd last year.


We have <1cm of snow for tonight and a lot of rain for beginning of the week. 
Cleanups starting next week too once the rain is done.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

rude awakening for some of the guys that do grass around here. sunshine is getting alot of the work in town, with dirty low prices.


----------



## Elite_Maint

GreenLawn quoted someone i know $250 to seed 1400sq/ft lawn and "double" Aeration and topsoil + $250 for fertilization and inspection LOL!!!

By double aeration they are just gonna crisscross around the lawn and fill it with holes..


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Cedar Grounds;1274050 said:


> tear down started on the K2500 if anyone is interested in selling parts to me better hurry up.


Let me know if you need some tailgates...a buddy of mine has two.

We're almost done one of our Fords...frame and bottom of box is getting painted tomorrow them off to the body shop for paint...couldnt believe how much rust and flake was on the underside of the thing...11 years of plowing and salting sure does a number on the the boxes and frames...box was being held on by a thread.

Truck is mechanically mint...new tranny and oil pan...new brakes and motor runs perfectly...we picked up a dually box (buddy took the fenders) welded in fillers and a little fiberglass and voila...should get a nother few years before we retire this one...only has 421,000 kms-not ready to retire yet. LOL.

Still looking for a clean superduty long box for another truck if anyone knows of where to find one.



MIDTOWNPC;1274113 said:


> rude awakening for some of the guys that do grass around here. sunshine is getting alot of the work in town, with dirty low prices.


What do they care? They're getting their 8-10 points right off the top.

(Like the grammitically correct representation of they, their, they're?)


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I dont know anything about grass but I see that atleast with snow you have to have a little more invested... (the getting up at 3am, the salt, the insurance, the reliable equipment ect ect ect) I know there is tommy ten plows but I think more people can cut grass then plow snow or am I missing something. I need to get a grass buddy so I can take on all season work and preserve my snow.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1274118 said:


> Let me know if you need some tailgates...a buddy of mine has two.


Definitely interested! What color and how much?
Might take both of them.

We found a very good condition truck at a wrecker with barely any rust on it, we will take everything off it except for the cab.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We are going to take off the salters on Friday and load them all into a trailer. Two floats will then be loaded with 8 plows, three trucks will then put their plows on and head over to see Dean! Monday will be full street blows and pick up litter and sticks. By the following monday we will be blowing more in the backs, and a week after that, probably be cutting!


----------



## Alpha Property

I did a test fit in the new trailer today, I'll put my dump box back in this truck on friday. I kicked a rock into the timming cover in the 94 and its still out getting fixed or i'd be using that truck.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Very nice trailer! I was at a Enclosed trailer place today and man, the Sunshine trailers "grounds guys" are nice. I hate to admit it, but I had a good look inside and they are well set up to do alot of minor work inside, ear plugs, safety glasses, water jug, maintenance schedule, cabinets, and a bunch of other things that really made sense. Granted, they are double the price of our trailers, but man were they slick.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

nice looking trailer! 

whats that white stuff on the ground


----------



## Alpha Property

thanks, I want to put a work bench and cupboards and a small tool box in the front, and maybe a small urinal just to drain out a hose on the ground. I got to move the e track around and build some guards for the floor, move my blower rack over and my trimmer rack, but I have to make brackets to hold it off of the wall.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

He has 2 red gates taken off a 92 and 93 Chevs. No rust, clean but not perfect-wants 175 for both


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1274160 said:


> He has 2 red gates taken off a 92 and 93 Chevs. No rust, clean but not perfect-wants 175 for both


Not a bad price, need blue and burgundy.
I let you know.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

I haven't ever started cutting before the first week of May. I will be pulling out the sweepers this week, to play and tune but I think it's still going to be too wet. Still calling for trace amounts tonight, Monday & Tuesday.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1274215 said:


> I haven't ever started cutting before the first week of May. I will be pulling out the sweepers this week, to play and tune but I think it's still going to be too wet. Still calling for trace amounts tonight, Monday & Tuesday.


Same here with cutting, if we get on the lawns by end of next week we might be lucky. 20-25mm of rain for Monday and Tuesday for us.

Snow tonight/tomorrow and Friday possible, not much but still.....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Chad, don't let the heckling stop the vids that make us go 'ouch'. Its your stuff and you can do what you like with it. As you said its all in good shape so it clearly isn't damaging it. Half the stuff I say on here is intended to draw some ribbing. I have txts from Mark the other day asking me to drivehis cubevan... lol. Stuff happens and as long as more good stuff than bad, keep posting it all.

Summer is in full swing for us. I have been at work for the third day now and we already have about 12 jobs booked. My phone doesn't stop ringing, I kinda want to throw it in the pond we're working beside so I can get work done. Thats the best problem to possibly have though. 

For those of you on here into landscaping, this should amuse you. I priced a job involving lots of stone. There was over 45 tons of large flagstone (machine placed) and 90 tons of armour stone. 100 yards of gravel etc... It totaled to over 2200 square feet of total patio/walkway/entrance much of it built up 3 feet and retained. This was one of those jobs where I really wanted to get it, it would have made for good photos as well as the pay. I went in at $55 000 which for what it was is cheap. Got an email back saying that the price was ok but that didn't fit the budget. 

Now nothing against that guy, he's super nice and all, but why ask for that much priced knowing it will be too much? I am still going to do the work, but it will be to a far smaller scale. I don't blame the guy for not wanting to put out that kind of dough considering its a complete rebuild on the house and needs very long driveway paved as well. His budget is 10 000 though. I'm not sure why I was asked to price that much? Its like going to a ferarri dealership, asking all about the car and to work out pricing etc... and be like I was thinking more along the price lines of an impala.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1274238 said:


> Chad, don't let the heckling stop the vids that make us go 'ouch'. Its your stuff and you can do what you like with it. As you said its all in good shape so it clearly isn't damaging it. Half the stuff I say on here is intended to draw some ribbing. I have txts from Mark the other day asking me to drivehis cubevan... lol. Stuff happens and as long as more good stuff than bad, keep posting it all.
> 
> Summer is in full swing for us. I have been at work for the third day now and we already have about 12 jobs booked. My phone doesn't stop ringing, I kinda want to throw it in the pond we're working beside so I can get work done. Thats the best problem to possibly have though.
> 
> For those of you on here into landscaping, this should amuse you. I priced a job involving lots of stone. There was over 45 tons of large flagstone (machine placed) and 90 tons of armour stone. 100 yards of gravel etc... It totaled to over 2200 square feet of total patio/walkway/entrance much of it built up 3 feet and retained. This was one of those jobs where I really wanted to get it, it would have made for good photos as well as the pay. I went in at $55 000 which for what it was is cheap. Got an email back saying that the price was ok but that didn't fit the budget.
> 
> Now nothing against that guy, he's super nice and all, but why ask for that much priced knowing it will be too much? I am still going to do the work, but it will be to a far smaller scale. I don't blame the guy for not wanting to put out that kind of dough considering its a complete rebuild on the house and needs very long driveway paved as well. His budget is 10 000 though. I'm not sure why I was asked to price that much? Its like going to a ferarri dealership, asking all about the car and to work out pricing etc... and be like I was thinking more along the price lines of an impala.


In all fairness, I think a lot of people don't understand what stuff actually costs... They look at it as I'm gonna pay money for a rock??? Are you on crack!!! you know what I mean... But that sounded like a more then fair price to me.... Whenever I go to quote on a job, its not usually the first question I ask, but I make sure I ask them what their budget is or what they could afford... The od person refuses to tell but most of the time I can say right then and there, this can happen or its not gonna happen and it saves you A LOT of wasted time....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I had a person price out what they wanted to do a job last year, I was annoyed, but said no problem, so I wrote down all that they wanted, that they had priced out, and told them the price with delivery and installed. It was 5 times their budget.... they priced stuff out but didn't realize that I wasn't a charity... we ended up installing the mulch and 3 plants... they will bring home stuff from their cottage.


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1273951 said:


> Musclecarboy Tom still holds the youngest spot at 19 I believe
> 
> Alpha


Turned 20 on Sunday.... no more teenagers left! LOL


----------



## forbidden

I have a step son who is learning the ropes at 16, I will have him take your place and the brunt of the abuse that the guys gave you. I wish I had full crews just like him to tell you the truth, kid is amazing with his abilities. 

More snow here on the weekend, 10-15 for Saturday, another 5 on Sunday. I don't think the fat lady has sung yet, at least not here. 

I need an idea on what to sell a used 1 ton dually 2wd cab chassis for. It is a 91 Chev on propane. Needs some love on the interior, new front window, new glass for mirror, tires etc. The engine and tranny are fine, k's are high so it might be time for it to head to the old chevy home in the sky (or your fleet). The dump box was new last year and the hydro's are fine but I am going to transplant them onto a F550, hopefully a 01 or 02 7.3L. If any of you can offer some insight into what I should ask for this truck, I would appreciate it. Moving from a small city in BC to the Calgary market is a little bit of sticker shock when it comes to some pricing.


----------



## goel

Snow just started here 5 min ago. and you can already see it sticking on the vehicles. Come on ground temp, stay warm.....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Guelph? or Milton?


----------



## CGM Inc.

little coming down here as well now, still wet and very light snow at +2
One of my Guys just called, wants to go out and salt now!


----------



## CGM Inc.

little coming down here as well now, still wet and very light snow at +2
One of my Guys just called, wants to go out and salt now!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ground wet, lots of flurries coming down. Hope the sun comes quickly.


----------



## musclecarboy

Residual took care of everything. Hardly got anything up here.


----------



## CGM Inc.

I had a couple salt trucks go by here around 4.00 am
Nothing ever sticked to the pavement, lawn has a little white and some slush on the truck as well.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

City or private trucks?


----------



## cet

Lawns, cars and roof tops are all white here and the pavement is still black. Even the concrete walks are black and they are the first to turn. Looks like we should be OK.

They changed tonights overnight to -3 now.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1274376 said:


> City or private trucks?


private, I'm also more worried about tonight if it stays wet like that.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Roof tops are white... pavement is wet but the concrete walks are a bit slippery.
just did a lap and salted some of the walk ways.

roofer I will be calling you later

on edit I cant do that... I dont have your number.
call me when you have time. 9053775555.


----------



## PlatinumService

i wanted the sun to come out before i posted.... didnt get anything up here not even a flake.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Triple L;1273972 said:


> I was talking with another member the other day... And he was saying he wish's everyone would just cut the crap and loose their ego's and everyone could get along without all these little digs and underlyeing stabs cause all that does is make people stop sharing... Which in all reality he's 100% right as I wount post anymore of those movie's anymore cause somepeople will laugh and get a kick out of it but your darn right I'll get nothing but criticised for it for the next year..... I'm sure I'm not the only one who has choosen not to post a bunch of cool stuff as he knows what he'll be in for.... But I guess that's the way she goes....


I don't know you personally and I don't remember ever seeing video's from you...I still think people should always share info that's work related or info that's helpful. People always throw curve balls if they don't like what someone else says or does there is no need to be EMO about stuff. I honestly never cared what people said about me "sticks and stones can break my bones but words can never hurt me" as long as someone doesn't touch me you'll never see me mad. (unless it's due to road rage) Just do what you want its your $$, your life and your business!


----------



## CGM Inc.

PlatinumService;1274394 said:


> i wanted the sun to come out before i posted.... didnt get anything up here not even a flake.


Sun would be nice! Don't think we will see any today :angry:


----------



## Elite_Maint

looks like everything will be ok!...


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1274322 said:


> Turned 20 on Sunday.... no more teenagers left! LOL


Happy belated............. Tom.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Big ooopppps!
Think this guy got a ticket? Made the front page....

http://www.wellingtonadvertiser.com/


----------



## DeVries

I guess the Dodge must have been a write off eh?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Mr.Markus;1274479 said:


> Happy belated............. Tom.


x2! Happy birthday Tom!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

picked up my tires from auctioneer rooferdave. 
thanks E Maintenance ! 

Wings and Beer was a great lunch and I was lucky I just missed all the traffic comming home.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1274494 said:


> I guess the Dodge must have been a write off eh?


But the passengers were unharmed because it was a DODGE!
I got a FORD offered today but had to turn it down.
2006 diesel with 50K on it and never plowed.
25000 or 27000$


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1274536 said:


> x2! Happy birthday Tom!!


x3.


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver;1273694 said:


> I hear ya - just buried my dog. Had Max for 7 years, so it's the only dog my kids have really known, although my oldest says she remembers our first dog. Pretty sad event.
> 
> Stupid Dodge Cummins hit him - now I've got an even greater reason to hate those POS. Apparently the brakes must be crap, cause they sure don't know how to slow down - didn't even stop.
> 
> Good thing it's a small town and I know the truck.


My dog got hit 3 weeks ago, I was outside at the time and heard the yelp and saw the car slam on the brakes. She was nice enough to come in as I was getting into the car to go pick the dog up. We only got her from the pound just before xmas and I was pretty upset when I pick her stiff body out of the ditch. I thought she was dead but she was just knocked out. Rushed her to the vet and 1k later she's as good as new. Thank god the car just hit her and didn't run her over. I feel bad for your family very tough loosing a dog. I don't blame anyone that hits my dog on the road though as they shouldn't be on there. It's a little different where you live compared to my place as we have a lot more traffic. The guy should have at least stopped and notified you.


----------



## Elite_Maint

MIDTOWNPC;1274539 said:


> picked up my tires from auctioneer rooferdave.
> thanks E Maintenance !
> 
> Wings and Beer was a great lunch and I was lucky I just missed all the traffic coming home.


Your Welcome...should of called i would of driven down there for wings and beer!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

E Maintenance;1274554 said:


> Your Welcome...should of called i would of driven down there for wings and beer!


I go to Markham every Thursday... always looking for a good lunch.

Happy Birthday Tom.


----------



## DeVries

Cedar Grounds;1274540 said:


> But the passengers were unharmed because it was a DODGE!
> I got a FORD offered today but had to turn it down.
> 2006 diesel with 50K on it and never plowed.
> 25000 or 27000$


Ha Ha I knew I could make someone bite at that comment.

I think it was offered to me too, black extended cab? If it's the same one it's a clean looking truck, 06 with 50k hardly even broken in.


----------



## Triple L

X4 happy belated birthday Tom.....


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1274560 said:


> Ha Ha I knew I could make someone bite at that comment.
> 
> I think it was offered to me too, black extended cab? If it's the same one it's a clean looking truck, 06 with 50k hardly even broken in.


Guess you deal with Nisco 
What do you expect since we are now dog killers as well, WW2 is also Dodge driver's fault and Nuces for Hiroshima and Nagasaki....all good and in fun so!


----------



## DeVries

Cedar Grounds;1274584 said:


> Guess you deal with Nisco
> Makes you wonder why they advertised that one so much, thought it just went to me cause I'm all over black Fords.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1274589 said:


> Cedar Grounds;1274584 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you deal with Nisco
> Makes you wonder why they advertised that one so much, thought it just went to me cause I'm all over black Fords.
> 
> 
> 
> Lease return I have been told. You won't buy a DODGE for that price and mileage that's for sure!
Click to expand...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cedar Grounds;1274592 said:


> DeVries;1274589 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lease return I have been told. You won't buy a DODGE for that price and mileage that's for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> give me a break. there are so many deals out there its insane.
> I bought my 07 in 09 for $29500 and it had 31000miles on it.
> 
> If your so horny for dodges you can own it today Ill take $25 for it. I think it has 72000miles. for $30 ill throw in a western poly mvp+ and a tornado spreader.
> 
> and april fools is tomorrow not today
Click to expand...


----------



## musclecarboy

Mr.Markus;1274479 said:


> Happy belated............. Tom.





JohnnyRoyale;1274536 said:


> x2! Happy birthday Tom!!





JD Dave;1274543 said:


> x3.





MIDTOWNPC;1274558 said:


> Happy Birthday Tom.





Triple L;1274563 said:


> X4 happy belated birthday Tom.....


Thanks everyone, much appreciated. I'm on day 5 of the decade of dominance

I got myself 4 presents... I think they look kickass


----------



## grandview

Late happy B-day!

Will you guys please keep your cold air to yourselves.

PS ,I could sure go for some Hooters!


----------



## JD Dave

Rims and tires look really nice Tom.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1274720 said:


> Rims and tires look really nice Tom.


X2 I like that look.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1274720 said:


> Rims and tires look really nice Tom.


You mist have done some trimming because I brought a rotozip to the tire shop and didn't need it LOL


----------



## cet

Happy belated Tom.

The rims and tires look great, what size tires?


----------



## Triple L

Looks awesome Tom.... I'd have a hard time giving that truck up now! LOL

Are those 285/75's or what? No rubbing at all?


----------



## PlatinumService

happy belated tom!

your dad must love his new truck LOL


----------



## Jaynen

musclecarboy;1274673 said:


> Thanks everyone, much appreciated. I'm on day 5 of the decade of dominance
> 
> I got myself 4 presents... I think they look kickass


Very nice.


----------



## PlatinumService

calling for 15- 30 cm of snow in new brunswick today and 15- 25cm of snow in alberta today. good luck to all our fellow plowers in these provinces.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

grandview;1274715 said:


> Late happy B-day!
> 
> Will you guys please keep your cold air to yourselves.
> 
> PS ,I could sure go for some Hooters!


who couldn't
yesterday was national clevage day! we know where to go next year


----------



## buckwheat_la

PlatinumService;1274753 said:


> calling for 15- 30 cm of snow in new brunswick today and 15- 25cm of snow in alberta today. good luck to all our fellow plowers in these provinces.


Im just hoping this is the last of it.....of course i planned our "end of winter" staff party for Saturday, so we are going to get **** on, oh well


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cedar - I know you have a stiener and there is one for sale on kijiji... its old but the V blade is forsale... looks like a nice blade.. forget the machine. 
maybe a deal for you

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...20-Tractor-And-Attachments-W0QQAdIdZ271626749


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1274801 said:


> Cedar - I know you have a stiener and there is one for sale on kijiji... its old but the V blade is forsale... looks like a nice blade.. forget the machine.
> maybe a deal for you
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...20-Tractor-And-Attachments-W0QQAdIdZ271626749


I have a straight blade for mine but thanks anyway


----------



## StratfordPusher

*New Mower for the wifes birthday*

New Mower for the wife's birthday

Bought her a 2011 Grasshopper 930D .... with a suspension seat for her ole butt

It is on display for the weekend at a local home show...

Since I picked up my 392 Challenger this week it was the least I could do for the ole gal
thats going to have to work her butt off to pay for it  lol...

Fare tade off don't you think ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

StratfordPusher;1274914 said:


> New Mower for the wife's birthday
> 
> Bought her a 2011 Grasshopper 930D .... with a suspension seat for her ole butt
> 
> It is on display for the weekend at a local home show...
> 
> Since I picked up my 392 Challenger this week it was the least I could do for the ole gal
> thats going to have to work her butt off to pay for it  lol...
> 
> Fare tade off don't you think ?


I wouldn't turn my back on her cutting the lawn if I were you, if you think that's a fair trade.


----------



## CGM Inc.

StratfordPusher;1274914 said:


> New Mower for the wife's birthday
> 
> Bought her a 2011 Grasshopper 930D .... with a suspension seat for her ole butt
> 
> It is on display for the weekend at a local home show...
> 
> Since I picked up my 392 Challenger this week it was the least I could do for the ole gal
> thats going to have to work her butt off to pay for it  lol...
> 
> Fare tade off don't you think ?


Must have been a good winter for you! Pretty big machine too


----------



## Jaynen

Anyone going to the breslau auction tommorow?


----------



## CGM Inc.

you just spoiled the secret :angry:
There will be some fighting after and we skip handshakes too!


----------



## rooferdave

Jaynen;1274955 said:


> Anyone going to the breslau auction tommorow?


wow! too bad I have plans for tommorrow or I would be there!


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1274730 said:


> You mist have done some trimming because I brought a rotozip to the tire shop and didn't need it LOL


Nope. The Hummer wheels are the perfect offset and that makes a big difference.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Jaynen;1274955 said:


> Anyone going to the breslau auction tommorow?


I did a walk thru today... lotsa junk, some stuff that i wouldn't mind tinkering with but can't decide whether I want to spend a whole day watching it go for big$$$$. If the crowd there today was any indication it'll be a popular spot.


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1274914 said:


> New Mower for the wife's birthday
> 
> Bought her a 2011 Grasshopper 930D .... with a suspension seat for her ole butt
> 
> It is on display for the weekend at a local home show...
> 
> Since I picked up my 392 Challenger this week it was the least I could do for the ole gal
> thats going to have to work her butt off to pay for it  lol...
> 
> Fare tade off don't you think ?


Real nice mower Al! Thought you woulda bought a Hustler off Mark tho but either way... Very nice unit....


----------



## Jaynen

I couldn't believe some prices last year, some of the machines where so abused and went for a lot. I went today too, and nothing really caught my eye except for the 32 inch bobcat mower. I got a price in my mind but its prolly half of what its gonna go for.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Jaynen;1274993 said:


> I couldn't believe some prices last year, some of the machines where so abused and went for a lot. I went today too, and nothing really caught my eye except for the 32 inch bobcat mower. I got a price in my mind but its prolly half of what its gonna go for.


Did any of the trimmers and 21" mowers look any good? I was looking through the catalogue.
I wouldn't mind a couple fs110's and a 21".


----------



## Jaynen

Yah they would do the trick, its just a matter of how much. My guess 250 for a trimmer.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Yeah eh?
I might make the trip. Gas is a mofo though!


----------



## CGM Inc.

From what I have seen the opening bid they try to get is usually very close to what they sell at the end.
Drops down to 1/2 or less and comes back up again, will be a long day since they sell most of the stuff on a 1 unit basis.


----------



## Grassman09

Jaynen;1274993 said:


> I couldn't believe some prices last year, some of the machines where so abused and went for a lot. I went today too, and nothing really caught my eye except for the 32 inch bobcat mower. I got a price in my mind but its prolly half of what its gonna go for.


Stay away from the bobcat mowers they don't do that great of a job and clog. Had one before I bought my walker. Never looked back. Walker or Xmark. The walkers do a real nice job collection lil leaves and cigarette butts. There is one for sale on Kijiji in your area too I think but its 2010 so prob more then you want to spend.



Jaynen;1274993 said:


> I couldn't believe some prices last year, some of the machines where so abused and went for a lot.


Thats good news. I've got a spare JD F series mower I want to get rid of. But they charge 18% commission to sell your stuff and $150 if it don't sell.


----------



## Jaynen

Id love to own a walker, just don't got a use for it yet. I'm looking in the no bigger than 32 inch category to. I got a bobcat 48 inch and I love the cut it leaves.


----------



## dingybigfoot

I have a 52" bobcat that I bought this offseason. Used, 1000 hrs. I have yet to use it, but i heard the cut is good.


----------



## CGM Inc.

There are deals out there just not at the stuff that everybody wants 

Big ticket items is still my opinion since most bidders don't have the $$$ to go high or the need for the machine. But as everything you have to be there to find out otherwise its all speculation.


----------



## ff1221

Went to a tender opening this morning, bid it last year, talked about this earlier, but anyways, the guy that got it last year said he couldn't afford to do it for the price he bid it for the 5 year term, so it got re-tendered. I took the advice from the guys on here, thank-you, I appreciate the advice, and went in at the same price i bid last year, around $4500 more than the lowest tender, same guy gets to rebid, adds $1000 to last years price, takes the tender again. I asked the manager why he didn't just ask the guy how much he wanted to add from last year, the manager says " we're not allowed to do that" so i told him next year when this guy can't afford to do it again, don't send me the tender, I haven't got time to dick around. Pretty good trick though, the guy doesn't like the 2% increase, so he declines the renewal and adds 10% to a new tender and takes it, what a dick!:realmad:


----------



## dingybigfoot

Ain't that the truth.


----------



## JD Dave

My buddy went to a sale today and a 2008 6430 Premium with loader 600 hrs went for $48,000. It was stored inside and had never seen salt. That was a good deal.


----------



## GMC Driver

Don't think I'm gonna go to Breslau - although if anyone wants to snag a couple of the Ryan Aerators, if they are going reasonable, I'll make it worth their while. PM me, and I'll give you my cell #.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Don't think I will make it either if a trimmer that I can get new for just under 4 is going to go for 250.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Pristine PM ltd;1275066 said:


> Don't think I will make it either if a trimmer that I can get new for just under 4 is going to go for 250.


I hear you on that Jon.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1275066 said:


> Don't think I will make it either if a trimmer that I can get new for just under 4 is going to go for 250.


I cant belive how many guys got a hard on about going to this auction... I totally agree with Jon and also agree with Stefan... IMO The only money you'll save is on big ticket stuff... I didnt see anything, even big ticket that looked interesting... Sorry Stefan, I'll shake your hand at the maple syrup festival up the road tho... Pancakes are on me 

For Dean - Remember what I said. April 1 rims go on!!!! Too bad they dont stay clean


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1275066 said:


> Don't think I will make it either if a trimmer that I can get new for just under 4 is going to go for 250.


Never a big fan of used trimmers....your guys will be more productive with the newest biggest model anyway. I've never seen them go for that, but I haven't gone in a few years. The great thing about auctions is once it's over what you've budgeted you've only lost time, if it's under you win. Always a crap shoot.


----------



## Saliba

JD Dave;1275043 said:


> My buddy went to a sale today and a 2008 6430 Premium with loader 600 hrs went for $48,000. It was stored inside and had never seen salt. That was a good deal.


Wow, wish i had found something like that. Most open station 6430s w/ldr don't even go for that. Where was the sale?


----------



## schrader

Grassman09;1275004 said:


> Stay away from the bobcat mowers they don't do that great of a job and clog. Had one before I bought my walker. Never looked back. Walker or Xmark. The walkers do a real nice job collection lil leaves and cigarette butts. There is one for sale on Kijiji in your area too I think but its 2010 so prob more then you want to spend.
> 
> Thats good news. I've got a spare JD F series mower I want to get rid of. But they charge 18% commission to sell your stuff and $150 if it don't sell.


We have been running Bobcat mowers for 12 years, had 8 of the from 48"-72" cut. All of the have had great units with no problems and great quality cuts. The best part about the bobcat is parts from Duke equipment are less than half of what you will pay for Exmark or Walker parts. Can't go wrong with Bobcat IMO.


----------



## DeVries

I took a look at the stuff at the sale, a lot of it looked like it was run hard and abused.

Dave if you are looking for aerators Kooy had a few returned from a company that went under, they looked to be in good shape too. IMO there are better ones on the market than the Ryans, we sold ours because it was a clumsy POS.


----------



## JD Dave

Saliba;1275077 said:


> Wow, wish i had found something like that. Most open station 6430s w/ldr don't even go for that. Where was the sale?


Heartlake Rd and King St in Caledon. A farmer had passed away and the family was having an auction.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...-Deere-6230-Diesel-Tractor-W0QQAdIdZ259643232

That company seems to move alot of stuff.

Dave what does a loader typically add to a tractor... $9000?

Nice day out. Ill get the wash bay over the weekend and clean all the trucks out. Remove the bed liners and wash everything good. Probably find a good yard of sand
Picked up a grill insert for the 07 in my travels. Just ordered some stuff online and shipped it to Buffalo. I got myself a KINEK box. Its basically a US shipping address. 
An alternative to grandviews garage.


----------



## Jaynen

Most fs110 trimmers went for 190. This should prolly get moved to lawn site.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1274736 said:


> Happy belated Tom.
> 
> The rims and tires look great, what size tires?


Thanks! 285/70-17.... They were $260 each from Steelcase in Markham.


----------



## DeVries

MIDTOWNPC;1275125 said:


> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...-Deere-6230-Diesel-Tractor-W0QQAdIdZ259643232
> 
> That company seems to move alot of stuff.
> 
> Dave what does a loader typically add to a tractor... $9000?
> 
> IMO a direct mount blade would be better unless you want to stack snow.


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;1275187 said:


> MIDTOWNPC;1275125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...-Deere-6230-Diesel-Tractor-W0QQAdIdZ259643232
> 
> That company seems to move alot of stuff.
> 
> Dave what does a loader typically add to a tractor... $9000?
> 
> IMO a direct mount blade would be better unless you want to stack snow.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you can get a loader for 9k. I just bought a loader for our new 7230 and it was around 12-13k but it has hydro q/a and a third function. Being that the 6000 series is smaller it might be closer to 9 but I'm guessing over 10k.
Click to expand...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1275071 said:


> I cant believe how many guys got a hard on about going to this auction... I totally agree with Jon and also agree with Stefan... IMO The only money you'll save is on big ticket stuff... I didn't see anything, even big ticket that looked interesting... Sorry Stefan, I'll shake your hand at the maple syrup festival up the road tho... Pancakes are on me


Not standing in line for 2 hours for a stupid pancake but you can buy beer the next time.

I bought a Walker and a Navigator  and I'm very happy with what I paid! Didn't have a need for a Lazer so I dropped out at 3400$, went for 3600$ with 900 hours on it!
My mechanic even couldn't believe what people pay for the small ****.....
150-190$ is what the trimmers went for, at least in the back room, hedge pruners where in the 250$ range.

Markus, nice meeting you! Don't think you had an idea who I am


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1275187 said:


> MIDTOWNPC;1275125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...-Deere-6230-Diesel-Tractor-W0QQAdIdZ259643232
> 
> That company seems to move alot of stuff.
> 
> Dave what does a loader typically add to a tractor... $9000?
> 
> IMO a direct mount blade would be better unless you want to stack snow.
> 
> 
> 
> I had one just like it with 90 hours on it! That is a hell of a price!
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1275225 said:


> Not standing in line for 2 hours for a stupid pancake but you can buy beer the next time.
> 
> I bought a Walker and a Navigator  and I'm very happy with what I paid! Didn't have a need for a Lazer so I dropped out at 3400$, went for 3600$ with 900 hours on it!
> My mechanic even couldn't believe what people pay for the small ****.....
> 150-190$ is what the trimmers went for, at least in the back room, hedge pruners where in the 250$ range.
> 
> Markus, nice meeting you! Don't think you had an idea who I am


I met you at Daves GTG last spring...recognised you when I saw you infront of me. I don't people watch unless you're cute so that was the first I saw you. 
I didn't buy anything just a day out, I was tempted on the Toro WAMS but the guy who was bidding on them (and got them) is a seasoned bidder from Sunrise Auctions.
I have more than enough stuff to find work for anyway.


----------



## Jaynen

I'm happy, I got a new 32 inch bobcat for 1500.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1275236 said:


> I met you at Dave's GTG last spring...recognised you when I saw you infront of me. I don't people watch unless you're cute so that was the first I saw you.
> I didn't buy anything just a day out, I was tempted on the Toro WAMS but the guy who was bidding on them (and got them) is a seasoned bidder from Sunrise Auctions.
> I have more than enough stuff to find work for anyway.


 don't even recall meeting you  but next time I remember! That one tame at Daves I was a little overwhelmed with the amount of Guys there to remember! You must have had your eyes on the Auction Girl or the refreshment stand


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Hustlers*



Triple L;1274992 said:


> Real nice mower Al! Thought you woulda bought a Hustler off Mark tho but either way... Very nice unit....


Hey Chad, already own two Hustler true hydro walk behinds, two Walkers and two
930D Grasshoppers .

I think I got spoiled with the Kubota diesels, the extra power and fuel savings so I really don't take a second look at gas mowers anymore....

Mark at Nes-tech does all my maintanance on all machines...

Thanks Al


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1275256 said:


> I think I got spoiled with the Kubota diesels, the extra power and fuel savings so I really don't take a second look at gas mowers anymore....


Thats interesting.... I've always thought the diesels would be too heavy IMO... My mowers are liquid cooled and everyone was trying to sell me EFI at the time but I said F that... I like dinosaur technology on mowers, putting on the choke sure isnt that hard.... Altho my mowers arnt very old and only have around 500-600 hours on them.... Touch wood I havent replaced a single thing! Belt or anything on any of them yet...

Don't ever let me test drive a diesel Super Z tho


----------



## Triple L

Sunday evening close to 5cm WTF are they kidding....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1275308 said:


> Sunday evening close to 5cm WTF are they kidding....


Rims and artic harness on. Hmm. Big pimpin. I've never got to go out in April. Getting ready to sweep my lots soon. That always raises some compliants.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1275313 said:


> Rims and artic harness on. Hmm. Big pimpin.


The plan was to take it off tomarrow, but I might wait another week... Its the biggest PITA as we didnt cut any of the plastic out of that truck, so you gotta pry it all up, and then slide the light tower in, But in all reality, its something you do once a year and the truck looks *****in all summer long as the plastic covers up the plow harness and even an "experienced" eye cant tell the truck has a plow harness on it... Thats pretty cool IMO


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1275313 said:


> Rims and artic harness on. Hmm. Big pimpin. I've never got to go out in April. Getting ready to sweep my lots soon. That always raises some compliants.


It's only April 2nd, don't rule it out yet.


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1275242 said:


> don't even recall meeting you  but next time I remember! That one tame at Daves I was a little overwhelmed with the amount of Guys there to remember! You must have had your eyes on the Auction Girl or the refreshment stand


Are you sure he wasn't looking at the girls in the white bonnets and checkered pink dresses?:laughing:

The one in the refreshment stand was better looking then the auction chic. Now I know why you kept buying coffees and dumping them behind the stands. 

Interesting what stuff went for.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1275327 said:


> The one in the refreshment stand was better looking then the auction chic. Now I know why you kept buying coffees and dumping them behind the stands.


Only noticed her after the last coffee  she had some nice wood in the front of the cabbin 

same here with the weather for the week comong


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1275315 said:


> The plan was to take it off tomarrow, but I might wait another week... Its the biggest PITA as we didnt cut any of the plastic out of that truck, so you gotta pry it all up, and then slide the light tower in, But in all reality, its something you do once a year and the truck looks *****in all summer long as the plastic covers up the plow harness and even an "experienced" eye cant tell the truck has a plow harness on it... Thats pretty cool IMO


The sun is making me antsy to get the winter equipment put away and get on with spring too. Truck needs some TLC this spring, the frame is brown with rust, even the fluid film didn't help it. Time to touch it up with paint. Forecast just irritates me.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What is it that April is known for... oh yeah! Looks like it will be living up to its name!


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1275399 said:


> What is it that April is known for... oh yeah! Looks like it will be living up to its name!


You bet. Sure looks like it won't let us get much of an early start.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Gives us a little more time to fix up the old beater. primer is on the cab and all the panels and box are at the shop to be mounted.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

We sent one off to paint last week and starting another one this week. Lots of fun. 

I picked up an F150 bumper by mistake if anyones looking for one let me know. 

Kijjiji is great...

Set of power towing mirrors:$120
Superduty door:$220
Brand new Superduty Bumper:$75


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Any 08-10 stuff? I searched a few times with no luck


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1275409 said:


> We sent one off to paint last week and starting another one this week. Lots of fun.


The part I enjoy the most! Repair, improve and make stuff look better.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1275411 said:


> Any 08-10 stuff? I searched a few times with no luck


Most are still under warranty so I doubt there would be much for a couple years. Are you still looking for that 1/2 door?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JohnnyRoyale;1275409 said:


> We sent one off to paint last week and starting another one this week. Lots of fun.
> 
> I picked up an F150 bumper by mistake if anyones looking for one let me know.
> 
> Kijjiji is great...
> 
> Set of power towing mirrors:$120
> Superduty door:$220
> Brand new Superduty Bumper:$75


ESPECIALLY AT THE END OF THE MONTH. 
Picked up a sweeper the other day. $600 out of Belleville. WORKS TOO! Brushes are worth more.

I sure do like the looks of things after a good powerwash.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

musclecarboy;1275423 said:


> Most are still under warranty so I doubt there would be much for a couple years. Are you still looking for that 1/2 door?


Yeppers! Warranty doesn't matter when they are written-off, just not finding any close by.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1275507 said:


> ESPECIALLY AT THE END OF THE MONTH.
> Picked up a sweeper the other day. $600 out of Belleville. WORKS TOO! Brushes are worth more.
> 
> I sure do like the looks of things after a good powerwash.


Thumbs Up. The brushes on my old Kubota are worth more than that.........good deal.


----------



## Triple L

Plastic bed liner for short box truck for sale.... $50 or best offer 

Walker power broom with power hitch and aerator attachement for sale $500...

Broom is missing the pto driveshaft

Brand new Brissles never used!

Paid over $600 for brissles


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pristine PM ltd;1275411 said:


> Any 08-10 stuff? I searched a few times with no luck


Jon, call Streits Manufacturing in Innisfil. They build armoured cars and trucks and are known to have late model take off superduty doors and fenders.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Thanks! I will call them tomorrow.


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;1275521 said:


> Jon, call Streits Manufacturing in Innisfil. They build armored cars and trucks and are known to have late model take off superduty doors and fenders.


I thought you were going to suggest he start driving armoured vehicles to eliminate the damage.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahaha, that might work as well!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1275526 said:


> I thought you were going to suggest he start driving armoured vehicles to eliminate the damage.


...........or assasination attempts by the competition. He could just get 4 handshovelers to run along each corner of each truck. PristineForce 1...


----------



## JD Dave

Cayuga opens on April 9th if the weather is nice. I really want to go but will have to see. Took my truck for a ride on the road and it's to much of a hand full to tune it on the street. Seem to run pretty good. I set my video camera up to watch the gauges as I can't watch them for some reason. The top 2 gauges are 100 psi. I should have put it in 4wd but I need to call and put insurance on it in the morning so I just took a quick drive. http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x277/JDDave/?action=view&current=Firstdrivetwins.mp4


----------



## grandview

Should of taken it out on the QEW to test it out


----------



## Triple L

HAHA she sure gets up to 100 km/h purty fast eh!!!! 

Looks like the EGT's sure warm up tho......

Looking good Dave


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1275538 said:


> Should of taken it out on the QEW to test it out


That would be perfect other then me loosing my licence.


Triple L;1275540 said:


> HAHA she sure gets up to 100 km/h purty fast eh!!!!
> 
> Looks like the EGT's sure warm up tho......
> 
> Looking good Dave


The tires were going a 100 but I really wasn't going anywhere. The truck will light the tires up at 100 if you put your foot into it. As soon as the turbo's light it's . I can't wait to see what the big tune is like.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1275507 said:


> ESPECIALLY AT THE END OF THE MONTH.
> Picked up a sweeper the other day. $600 out of Belleville. WORKS TOO! Brushes are worth more.
> 
> I sure do like the looks of things after a good powerwash.


That was a good deal Dean. I wish you were closer I'd rent it from you.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1275546 said:


> The tires were going a 100 but I really wasn't going anywhere. The truck will light the tires up at 100 if you put your foot into it. As soon as the turbo's light it's . I can't wait to see what the big tune is like.


Or what you can get for those tires on PS. You look like you have wayyyyy too much fun..Thumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1275551 said:


> Or what you can get for those tires on PS. You look like you have wayyyyy too much fun..Thumbs Up


To be honest it does make me feel like a kid again. My wife just shakes her head and most of my neighbors still wave at me. LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD - were you tryin to fish a boogie with your tounge or does that just happen when you get excited. :laughing:

How much sweeping do you have to do? I have the broom and it loads up nice in my dump trailer, my ebling could come too for an expert to look at?


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1275556 said:


> JD - were you tryin to fish a boogie with your tounge or does that just happen when you get excited. :laughing:
> 
> How much sweeping do you have to do? I have the broom and it loads up nice in my dump trailer, my ebling could come too for an expert to look at?


I knew someone would mention my tongue. LOL I have about 4 hours of sweeping. To be honest I've never swept before but one of contracts is making me do it for the first time. It could be longer not sure. I thought you fixed the Ebling. Does it still not work even though it warm out?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Give A and G a call, they are pretty reasonable and respond fast.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Cayuga*



JD Dave;1275537 said:


> Cayuga opens on April 9th if the weather is nice. I really want to go but will have to see. Took my truck for a ride on the road and it's to much of a hand full to tune it on the street. Seem to run pretty good. I set my video camera up to watch the gauges as I can't watch them for some reason. The top 2 gauges are 100 psi. I should have put it in 4wd but I need to call and put insurance on it in the morning so I just took a quick drive. http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x277/JDDave/?action=view&current=Firstdrivetwins.mp4


Hey Dave, if the weather turns out ok I am taking the new 392 down for a few passes,

She feels real fast on the road, see if I can run a 12 with it..

May see you there..

Al


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Snowing Heavy in Stratford*

Have a couple of cm's of wet stuff drop in the last hour... should melt away with the rain tonight
I hope.... lol

Al


----------



## JD Dave

StratfordPusher;1275565 said:


> Hey Dave, if the weather turns out ok I am taking the new 392 down for a few passes,
> 
> She feels real fast on the road, see if I can run a 12 with it..
> 
> May see you there..
> 
> Al


Check on here Fri or Sat morning and I'll post if I'm going. Hopefully the weather is nice and others can go also. Bring your helmet.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Helmut*



JD Dave;1275569 said:


> Check on here Fri or Sat morning and I'll post if I'm going. Hopefully the weather is nice and others can go also. Bring your helmet.


Do I really need one if I am going to be ahead of you at the stripe ?

Really hope to get my Cosca cat backs on by then so I can drown out the noise of that angry screaming D-max behind me as it tries to catch up.........lol....

Cocky for a Dodge don't ya think, I ve been taking notes all winter on plowsite .... 

Hope it all works out and we get a sunny spring day for some adult fun...

Will look for your post
Al


----------



## JD Dave

StratfordPusher;1275573 said:


> Do I really need one if I am going to be ahead of you at the stripe ?
> 
> Really hope to get my Cosca cat backs on by then so I can drown out the noise of that angry screaming D-max behind me as it tries to catch up.........lol....
> 
> Cocky for a Dodge don't ya think, I ve been taking notes all winter on plowsite ....
> 
> Hope it all works out and we get a sunny spring day for some adult fun...
> 
> Will look for your post
> Al


LOL I was going to make a Dodge comment but decided not to. So looser buys the beer? I just hope my truck runs well and nothing breaks. I think I'm going to trailer it just in case. Maybe I can find a Dodge to pull it.


----------



## ff1221

Snow is starting to stick a bit here, nothing like looking out at this and hearing thunder in the background, don't think i'll set the alarm tonight


----------



## Jaynen

Stupid snow, better rain.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

April 9th im going GoKarting at Mosport with some friends (kids toys) but I would much rather watch you men battle it out and be the camera man. Don't loose Stratford he spends all summer practicing



his drinking


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Snowing like a #@*&#%^)+)([email protected]*# outside! Was all black and green and now its all white in under 30 mins:realmad:*_


----------



## Mr.Markus

Like a blizzard here...........


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

wow! Come on Rain!


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Its sticking more then i thought it would! Oh well it is what it is! I'll just keep downloading led zepplin and watch it fall and pray for all this rain they are "calling for" *_


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What's your temp?


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1275591 said:


> wow! Come on Rain!


+1! I thought I would be able to sleep in... Guess not


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Pristine PM ltd;1275595 said:


> What's your temp?


*
+1  mother nature is smoking something off the wall this spring lol*


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Beers it is*



JD Dave;1275577 said:


> LOL I was going to make a Dodge comment but decided not to. So looser buys the beer? I just hope my truck runs well and nothing breaks. I think I'm going to trailer it just in case. Maybe I can find a Dodge to pull it.


I take that bet  beers to the winner...

Both bright white as well.


----------



## ff1221

xll_VIPER_llx;1275594 said:


> _*Its sticking more then i thought it would! Oh well it is what it is! I'll just keep downloading led zepplin and watch it fall and pray for all this rain they are "calling for" *_


Shoulda let me know, I downloaded like 10 Zeppelin albums, coulda burned them for you, and dropped them off, would have given me a good reason to go to Royal Distributing.Thumbs Up


----------



## CGM Inc.

Lawn is slowly turning white around here


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Not to worry, I'm driving a Dodge*



MIDTOWNPC;1275585 said:


> April 9th im going GoKarting at Mosport with some friends (kids toys) but I would much rather watch you men battle it out and be the camera man. Don't loose Stratford he spends all summer practicing
> 
> his drinking


Not to worry, I'm driving a Dodge.... I have made a few passes in my day, not to worry it won't
be the first Chevy I have put on the trailer 

May have to bring some backup pictured below just in case....

Going to bring my camera....  I should be able capture some interesting pics....

A;


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

ff1221;1275601 said:


> Shoulda let me know, I downloaded like 10 Zeppelin albums, coulda burned them for you, and dropped them off, would have given me a good reason to go to Royal Distributing.Thumbs Up


_* Guess i missed out! Would of been a chance to put a face to a name aswell! Thanks for the offer!*_


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Snowing like crazy here but pavement is very warm it was warm all day and still +2 air now.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*3cm here*

City is out sanding and salting, just at "0" here.... sure hope it goes away before morning... have some day surgery at 10am in London getting done that I have put off all winter.....

Fingers crossed...


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

StratfordPusher;1275610 said:


> City is out sanding and salting, just at "0" here.... sure hope it goes away before morning... have some day surgery at 10am in London getting done that I have put off all winter.....
> 
> Fingers crossed...


_*Hope all goes well for your day surgery! Good luck!*_


----------



## DeVries

White here as well. Hope it warms up soon I'm not in the mood for snow anymore, we are starting cleanups tomorrow.


----------



## ff1221

xll_VIPER_llx;1275608 said:


> _* Guess i missed out! Would of been a chance to put a face to a name aswell! Thanks for the offer!*_


Still need to go to Royal Distributing, planning a trip with my buddy, we should get together, I'll get a date and let you know.

StratfordPusher, hope your surgery goes well, hope it's nothing serious, and good luck at Cayuga. (Although I am a Chev Fan, I just like the thought of someone winning free beer, even if it isn't me)


----------



## cet

Jon did you put the salter's away, are you to blame for this?


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's letting up now....about 2 inches in an hour. 0 degrees.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, yep, we are about half on half off. Sorry! Hoping the rain comes in soon! What's it looking like up your way?


----------



## musclecarboy

Temp is supposed to rise from midnight on... I doubt there'll be an issue. Looks like site checks early anyways.....


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1275618 said:


> Jon did you put the salter's away, are you to blame for this?


I guess this is why we agree on April 15 th the winters over. I was going to start washing salters tomorrow but maybe we'll get to use them.


----------



## goel

Snowing so bad just picked up a truck from the mechanics (Morriston 401/hwy 6). a full 2" of slop on the hood. 

Hope the weatherman is right for once this year.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, but you aren't getting the calls we are getting to start cleaning. Today we had to move piles at one of our places because they are complaining about the lack of visitors spaces!!!!!


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1275626 said:


> I guess this is why we agree on April 15 th the winters over. I was going to start washing salters tomorrow but maybe we'll get to use them.


Put them outside they should get a good bath tomorrow.

Up here is really light snow and +4. Still melting on my deck, that is the first place it sticks. I think we should be OK for tonight.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1275626 said:


> I guess this is why we agree on April 15 th the winters over. I was going to start washing salters tomorrow but maybe we'll get to use them.


I washed EVERYTHING today. Even took the bedliners out and wow was there ever alot of sand under there.

There is a chip truck on the corner across the road from me. I had built them a resturant in my plaza a few years back and we were late on delivering occupancy and they beat be in court over it and got to null the full lease. :realmad: So today was the first day they opened their chip truck for the season, so I tested my sweeper out on my own lot. The wind just happened to be blowing that direction. :waving:


----------



## goel

I had that call last week, Thursday night.......


----------



## Triple L

DeVries;1275612 said:


> White here as well. Hope it warms up soon I'm not in the mood for snow anymore, we are starting cleanups tomorrow.


You are starting clean-ups tomarrow or planned on starting them?


----------



## cet

Triple L;1275637 said:


> You are starting clean-ups tomarrow or planned on starting them?


Chad your not going to let a bid of rain spoil the day are you. 

Looks like a good day for some inside work.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1275638 said:


> Chad your not going to let a bid of rain spoil the day are you.
> 
> Looks like a good day for some inside work.


Haha you never did reply to my text I sent you on friday... I actually didn't believe Dave until he showed me his phone....


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1275652 said:


> Haha you never did reply to my text I sent you on friday......


he had a very busy day friday wesport


----------



## grandview

Did not even know we got a little wet snow just now. Going up to 60 tomorrow.


----------



## cet

Triple L;1275652 said:


> Haha you never did reply to my text I sent you on friday... I actually didn't believe Dave until he showed me his phone....


I didn't get your text, sure you sent it to me. What time was that.


----------



## cet

PlatinumService;1275653 said:


> he had a very busy day friday wesport


Busy enough for a friday. At least we got the coverall down. LOL


----------



## cet

Triple L;1275652 said:


> Haha you never did reply to my text I sent you on friday... I actually didn't believe Dave until he showed me his phone....


I will have to be more carefull what I put in writing.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1275664 said:


> I didn't get your text, sure you sent it to me. What time was that.


I almost knew fursure Dave gave me a fictishious phone number ... He thought I was gonna call you LOL it was around 2 or 3 in the afternoon...


----------



## DeVries

Triple L;1275637 said:


> You are starting clean-ups tomarrow or planned on starting them?


We planned on starting, everyone is coming in tomorrow regardless. We are two weeks behind from last years start date, I hate the rush rush trying to get cleanups and beds done. You can do a better job when you take your time.

If it rains tommorow we go for breakfast and see from there I guess.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1275670 said:


> Busy enough for a friday. At least we got the coverall down. LOL


yeah down and folded up lol. now finding a home for those massive blocks.

i was out on the 4 wheeler on the trails today and found a way up to your new shop.


----------



## cet

PlatinumService;1275679 said:


> yeah down and folded up lol. now finding a home for those massive blocks.
> 
> i was out on the 4 wheeler on the trails today and found a way up to your new shop.


I know I don't want to move those blocks. I need to see how much they are worth and then put them on Kijiji. They would work pretty good as ballast I bet.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1275685 said:


> I know I don't want to move those blocks. I need to see how much they are worth and then put them on Kijiji. They would work pretty good as ballast I bet.


Blocks are $30 a pop down here...


----------



## cet

Triple L;1275686 said:


> Blocks are $30 a pop down here...


How big are those?

These are 2x3x8. Very heavy to say the least.


----------



## PlatinumService

cet;1275689 said:


> How big are those?
> 
> These are 2x3x8. Very heavy to say the least.


just figured out that they are 7200 lbs a piece.

chad you still got that gooseneck? might need some trucking done LOL


----------



## Triple L

cet;1275689 said:


> How big are those?
> 
> These are 2x3x8. Very heavy to say the least.


Ours are about 4 feet wide, 2 feet deep by 4 feet high... Somewhere around there... 5500lbs a piece, I hauled off 4 of those each trip with the dirty max for 2 days straight LOL... Sorry I sold the trailer a few months ago...


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1275693 said:


> Ours are about 4 feet wide, 2 feet deep by 4 feet high... Somewhere around there... 5500lbs a piece, I hauled off 4 of those each trip with the dirty max for 2 days LOL... Sorry I sold the trailer a few months ago...


did you ever end up getting a new trailer like you were showing us?


----------



## cet

If I could get $25 each for them that would be fair. I have 39 of them. I think 6 of them are 1/2 blocks. I have no way to move them around at the new place so they need to go.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am interested in them! I will give you a call tomorrow.


----------



## Triple L

PlatinumService;1275694 said:


> did you ever end up getting a new trailer like you were showing us?


I'm still throwing it around but made up my mind it HAS to be aluminum... I found something I like down in the states for a stupid good deal... I actually plan on calling them tomarrow and seeing if its still for sale so we'll see...


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1275701 said:


> I am interested in them! I will give you a call tomorrow.


I refuse to load them in the back of a F350. :laughing:


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1275703 said:


> I'm still throwing it around but made up my mind it HAS to be aluminum... I found something I like down in the states for a stupid good deal... I actually plan on calling them tomarrow and seeing if its still for sale so we'll see...


well thats good i guess if the price is right its definitely worth it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, just one more... just one more... ok... to much, can you take that one out??? No? darn...


----------



## cet

PlatinumService;1275707 said:


> well thats good i guess if the price is right its definitely worth it.


There are a lot of good deals down there right now. Times are tough every where.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1275671 said:


> I will have to be more carefull what I put in writing.


I said "Cet told me to tell grumpy to cheer up" He didn't believe me so I showed him the email. The funny part is I've been calling Chad Ole Grumpy for quite sometime now. I wonder if the personalized plates are taken. LOL


----------



## greywynd

Seems like the 'grass guys' are on here still, waiting for things to dry up, whereas us 'dirt guys' are mostly mia, too busy wallowing around in the mud I guess. I should be doing the final backfilling on a geothermal install today, but I know if I try it, I'll just make more mud than if I wait til tomorrow for it to dry up some. 

That Grant guy that's always trying to ***** his business around here has trucks and trailers, maybe he could be persuaded to haul blocks for a price.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

How does one load and unload such massive blocks?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

If they have to be moved anytime soon I have a good contact. Tractor and float...very reasonable (with us anyways) Let me know. He also moves sea cans also and has a wickedly cool remotely operated tractor and trailer. Pretty awesome...he actually gets out of the truck and steers it into tight spaces while standing outside.


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;1275791 said:


> How does one load and unload such massive blocks?


With massive toys!! errrr, machines!

I've helped place a batch or two of them, generally either a front end loader (large!!) or an excavator will work. Basically something with enough lift capacity to handle them.

Ideally one machine at each end, so one is loading, the other unloading, and the bigger the truck(s) in between the better for volume.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Yah, you need a large float or you spend too much time taking them one and two at a time. Those floats JR is talking about are aweome I saw one once and it blew my mind. 

Heading to a watermain break. Dufferin and Finch. Thought I had the day off for the rain.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1275791 said:


> How does one load and unload such massive blocks?


A 244J (Kids size loader) does it without thinking twice...


----------



## greywynd

Triple L;1275812 said:


> A 244J (Kids size loader) does it without thinking twice...


A 244 for a 3-4 ton block? I think I'd be thinking twice about that myself..... looking at the Deere site the tipping point for one of those loaders is just over 8K pounds. 244J

It could be done, but everything would want to be perfect, there's not a lot of margin for error. Personally, I'd be looking more along the lines of a 544 or 644 sized machine, or a 15 ton ex or larger for something like this. (Before you ask, my 15 ton ex has a lifting capacity around 5 tons.)


----------



## musclecarboy

greywynd;1275820 said:


> A 244 for a 3-4 ton block? I think I'd be thinking twice about that myself..... looking at the Deere site the tipping point for one of those loaders is just over 8K pounds. 244J
> 
> It could be done, but everything would want to be perfect, there's not a lot of margin for error. Personally, I'd be looking more along the lines of a 544 or 644 sized machine, or a 15 ton ex or larger for something like this. (Before you ask, my 15 ton ex has a lifting capacity around 5 tons.)


If you can just bring the truck right to the drop off point, the excavator seems like the best choice to lift and place them on site.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the egyptians didnt have 244j loaders to build pyramids... or did they 

rainy day means everyone will be inside on their computer, messing it up... tomorrow will be good for repairs payup just sold 8 computers to the radio station, who else even bid on them, there are no other stores other then staples.

cutting edge for a western v.. Ive got 1 with a chip in the middle on the curve (******* toothless plow) wheres a good place to get one?
I have never owned a blade long enough to replace a cutting edge even with all the preplowing I do.

looks like I wont be needing any salt to start next season off.


----------



## greywynd

The egyptians may not have had loaders, but instead of a loader do you have an extra 10,000 slaves instead? 

Yea, rainy day, which does mean 'puter time.....invoicing, quoting, and hopefully connecting for more work/business!!


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1275830 said:


> the egyptians didnt have 244j loaders to build pyramids... or did they
> 
> rainy day means everyone will be inside on their computer, messing it up... tomorrow will be good for repairs payup just sold 8 computers to the radio station, who else even bid on them, there are no other stores other then staples.
> 
> cutting edge for a western v.. Ive got 1 with a chip in the middle on the curve (******* toothless plow) wheres a good place to get one?
> I have never owned a blade long enough to replace a cutting edge even with all the preplowing I do.
> 
> looks like I wont be needing any salt to start next season off.


I have the same issue with my western V


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

musclecarboy;1275839 said:


> I have the same issue with my western V


what side? drivers or passenger.

I can only think of one time I was in /\ doing a wide sidewalk and it caught.


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1275842 said:


> what side? drivers or passenger.
> 
> I can only think of one time I was in /\ doing a wide sidewalk and it caught.


I have posted a pic here before... Passenger side I believe.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

musclecarboy;1275848 said:


> I have posted a pic here before... Passenger side I believe.


thought maybe we could make one togeather. I think Im going to sell both V blades or atleast 1 of them and get another wideout.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I really like the design of these tilt decks but don't know anybody who's used one. Do any of you guys have one? What're the pro and cons. I might buy one but want to know why I don't see more of them... what am I missing?


----------



## musclecarboy

Mr.Markus;1275912 said:


> I really like the design of these tilt decks but don't know anybody who's used one. Do any of you guys have one? What're the pro and cons. I might buy one but want to know why I don't see more of them... what am I missing?


That's the style Chad is all horny for.


----------



## greywynd

I've seen two different designs of tilt decks, one uses gravity, the other hydraulics. Great idea, but also seems that the gravity design leaves a lot to be desired. The other, by the time you add hydraulics, increases the costs to a point where most guys skip that and go to a hydraulic dump instead. 

Of course, like everything else, it all depends on your needs and your wallet!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I think for lawn mowers and loaders gravity is fine, if you're carrying extra implements the static front is a must. Still gotta walk around the trailer to unlatch but no more lifting tailgates.I don't like to Bobtail anyway so the weight stays off the back.


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1275913 said:


> That's the style Chad is all horny for.


Uh-oh!!! Spring IS in the air.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What use would you be using it for Markus?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Markus - I have used one a friend of mine has one and he moves around his scissor lifts on them because they are so heavy. If he had a standard trailer the ramps would have to be really strong and really long to climb onto the trailer. I have borrowed if a few times to move a car but that is mainly because he also has a reciever hitch mounted at the front with and winch and its really handy to pull a car on. You pull 2 large pins on each side and activate the pump and the trailer tilts. I like the ones that tilt 3/4 or 1/2. So you still have a flat surface to load something on from the side. Not having to flip ramps is nice.

lots of prices here.. http://allprowest.com/index.html I bought from them, huge yard. Its near Carlisle Pensylvania where some of the best carshows ever are.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1275919 said:


> What use would you be using it for Markus?


It's a stronger/longer trailer than my 18ft aluminum, it'll handle the kubota loader better, and 2 frontmount sweepers in the spring that have different applications but are both needed on one site(s). I also don't have a backup for maintenance.

Makes me look bigger too.............and it's shiny


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, I see the need for things that can't take the angle of a dump trailer ramp, but I just find dump trailers so much more versatile. As well, you can always make longer ramps to cut the angle done to load a dump or load it with it slightly up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I mostly haul equipment not material, the little material I use goes on the truck... and yeah I've bent my share of ramps in my day, I shore up the back of the aluminum with blocks for the loader but this seems like an easier system.


----------



## JD Dave

It looks like Cayuga is going to be open on Sat as long as it doesn't rain. I'm thinking of being there around 12 noon if everything goes right. Hopefully that will work for some of you guys. we could do it on Sun but I want that as our rain date. http://www.torontomotorsportspark.com/dragway/index.html


----------



## adamhumberview

cet;1275696 said:


> If I could get $25 each for them that would be fair. I have 39 of them. I think 6 of them are 1/2 blocks. I have no way to move them around at the new place so they need to go.


i would be interested in them.. are they still available?

i can haul them with my roll offs and trailers..

call me if they are.. 416-875-3769


----------



## goel

Mr.Markus;1275942 said:


> I mostly haul equipment not material, the little material I use goes on the truck... and yeah I've bent my share of ramps in my day, I shore up the back of the aluminum with blocks for the loader but this seems like an easier system.


It's usually not much more $$ to upsize a little more and have one able to take a car/truck. Great for some of the "southern deals" that are appearing.


----------



## CGM Inc.

http://funstufftosee.com/brocolli.html


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1275912 said:


> I really like the design of these tilt decks but don't know anybody who's used one. Do any of you guys have one? What're the pro and cons. I might buy one but want to know why I don't see more of them... what am I missing?


That exact trailer is AWESOME...

JMO and I know I'll get criticized but I know and have used one more times then I can count... You DONT NEED power tilt! Put it this way, if you need power tilt, you don't have enough tongue weight and you shouldn't even be towing the trailer to begin with... Its stupid proof! Once you've reached that centre of gravity the trailer falls back down and you now have the minimum amount of tongue weight required to pull the trailer...

They're simple, stupid and near bullet proof! Nothing to screw up and no headaches from batteries, pumps, motors, ect...

2-7K axles, 3000 lbs dry weight and 11,000 payload...


----------



## Triple L

greywynd;1275820 said:


> A 244 for a 3-4 ton block? I think I'd be thinking twice about that myself..... looking at the Deere site the tipping point for one of those loaders is just over 8K pounds. 244J
> 
> It could be done, but everything would want to be perfect, there's not a lot of margin for error. Personally, I'd be looking more along the lines of a 544 or 644 sized machine, or a 15 ton ex or larger for something like this. (Before you ask, my 15 ton ex has a lifting capacity around 5 tons.)


Well those little loaders are ALOT more powerfull then you'd think... I musta hauled off 150 of these blocks last spring and we took them all off and built the walls in the background with a 244J... It moved atleast 200 of them so its pretty easy to say... A 244J can do the job no problem... Each one of those is 5500 lbs..


----------



## cet

Chad I think my blocks weigh 50% more then yours. Yours are 4x4x2 or 32 cubic feet. Mine are 2x3x8 or 48 cubic feet. If yours are 5500 lbs then mine are over 8,000 lbs. Can't really see a 244J lifting one.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1275961 said:


> That exact trailer is AWESOME...
> 
> JMO and I know I'll get criticized but I know and have used one more times then I can count... You DONT NEED power tilt! Put it this way, if you need power tilt, you don't have enough tongue weight and you shouldn't even be towing the trailer to begin with... Its stupid proof! Once you've reached that centre of gravity the trailer falls back down and you now have the minimum amount of tongue weight required to pull the trailer...
> 
> They're simple, stupid and near bullet proof! Nothing to screw up and no headaches from batteries, pumps, motors, ect...
> 
> 2-7K axles, 3000 lbs dry weight and 11,000 payload...


If you can't break them I'm buying it then......


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1275968 said:


> Chad I think my blocks weigh 50% more then yours. Yours are 4x4x2 or 32 cubic feet. Mine are 2x3x8 or 48 cubic feet. If yours are 5500 lbs then mine are over 8,000 lbs. Can't really see a 244J lifting one.


Wow!! I didn't know they were that big.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1275961 said:


> That exact trailer is AWESOME...
> 
> JMO and I know I'll get criticized but I know and have used one more times then I can count... You DONT NEED power tilt! Put it this way, if you need power tilt, you don't have enough tongue weight and you shouldn't even be towing the trailer to begin with... Its stupid proof! Once you've reached that centre of gravity the trailer falls back down and you now have the minimum amount of tongue weight required to pull the trailer...
> 
> They're simple, stupid and near bullet proof! Nothing to screw up and no headaches from batteries, pumps, motors, ect...
> 
> 2-7K axles, 3000 lbs dry weight and 11,000 payload...


Is that the guy who pulled in local.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1275968 said:


> Chad I think my blocks weigh 50% more then yours. Yours are 4x4x2 or 32 cubic feet. Mine are 2x3x8 or 48 cubic feet. If yours are 5500 lbs then mine are over 8,000 lbs. Can't really see a 244J lifting one.


Gotcha... your right, I forgot yours were sooo long... You will need something a bit bigger... Yours should be about 8,000 lbs... Seems funny selling 8,000 lbs of concrete for $25 eh....


----------



## musclecarboy

Is this thing any good?

http://allprowest.com/files/Cam_Superline_16_Gooseneck_Dump_Trailer2.pdf


----------



## cet

Triple L;1275975 said:


> Gotcha... your right, I forgot yours were sooo long... You will need something a bit bigger... Yours should be about 8,000 lbs... Seems funny selling 8,000 lbs of concrete for $25 eh....


At the new place I don't think you could even drive a loader with one of those things they weigh so much. The new place is all sand. You could use a crane but that would be crazy expensive. My pickle mix shed now is just 2x4 walls sitting on top of 6x6's right on the ground. The inside and outside of the 2x4's have aspenite on them. We have used the shed since 1994 and only now they are in bad shape. The new shop I plan on sinking 6x6 posts in the ground and building 2x6 walls between the posts and then putting plywood on the inside. They will last the rest of my career. As long as the guys don't ram the back wall it will last a long time.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Need my passport tomorrow, going to price some work in triple. L territory. Is there any fees involved chad? Or is concrete covered under free trade?


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1276004 said:


> Need my passport tomorrow, going to price some work in triple. L territory. Is there any fees involved chad? Or is concrete covered under free trade?


Thats too bad I'll be in the states tmr... You should reschedual for Wed. and you could stop by for a few of these


----------



## dingybigfoot

Can anyone here apply fiesta? I'm interested in subbing out some fert work.
I'm in the Markham region. Thanks.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1275942 said:


> I mostly haul equipment not material, the little material I use goes on the truck... and yeah I've bent my share of ramps in my day, I shore up the back of the aluminum with blocks for the loader but this seems like an easier system.


Markus, not sure what length you're looking for, here is the one I have, use it for moving equipment around, 10% discount if you buy one in stock.

http://www.trailers.ca/index.php/Utility-Low-Profile-Tandem/


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Tom. I have a deckover 7 x 14 cam superline bumper pull. Its a very strong trailer.
check their clearance section for awesome deals.. If you want to call them talk to scott. he was good with me or if you want a price i can email them as I have bought before. 

you want gooseneck or whatever?


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1276062 said:


> Tom. I have a deckover 7 x 14 cam superline bumper pull. Its a very strong trailer.
> check their clearance section for awesome deals.. If you want to call them talk to scott. he was good with me or if you want a price i can email them as I have bought before.
> 
> you want gooseneck or whatever?


From what i hear on here, g/n is so fantastically amazing so I think that's what I'm going to get. My plan is to clean up my dump trailer and sell it, then go from there. I have a lot of welding ahead of me


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221;1276043 said:


> Markus, not sure what length you're looking for, here is the one I have, use it for moving equipment around, 10% discount if you buy one in stock.
> 
> http://www.trailers.ca/index.php/Utility-Low-Profile-Tandem/


The one I'm looking at is exactly the picture I posted.1yr old 20ft (16ft/4ft) long Galvanized, extra supports, 7000lb axles. There is C channel tie downs the whole length and heavy D rings in the corners. adjustable tongue height or switch hitch, chain box .Weighs in at 3450lbs.
Those prices help though .......thanks.

Tiny frosting of snow this morning, nothing on pavement.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

musclecarboy;1276077 said:


> From what i hear on here, g/n is so fantastically amazing so I think that's what I'm going to get. My plan is to clean up my dump trailer and sell it, then go from there. I have a lot of welding ahead of me


That and then not many can borrow it
Mine can handle a bobcat but the climb is so high it's scary. 
They now have fold down sides but mine r just removable and u have to have eaten ur wheeties when u want them off
But it's nice for moving pallets ect. With ur name I take it u like the musclecars. Carlisle pensylvania has a show for each brand. I went to chryslers at Carlisle and it's acres of cars.


----------



## JD Dave

Does anyone have a Walker power hitch? I bought Chads and I need a drive shaft to copy so I can have a new one made.


----------



## DKG

I ve got the tractor end. Im sure John Doane can rig up the rest.


----------



## JD Dave

DKG;1276156 said:


> I ve got the tractor end. Im sure John Doane can rig up the rest.


I'm sure I can get one made but Chad said it has 2 universals and I just wanted a picture or dimensions which would aid in making one.


----------



## DKG

I understand now. That makes sense.


----------



## Shaw

Hello Canadian Buddies. Just finished off our first job of the season. It was just a small job, but we picked up another job from the owner of the house and we might of picked up another job few houses down. I got give few lawn maintenance quotes. Happy so far but anything can change.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Bought it...............couldn't pass it up. Honestly couldn't find one thing that bothered me about it. Holds the kubota beautifully.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1276232 said:


> Bought it...............couldn't pass it up. Honestly couldn't find one thing that bothered me about it. Holds the kubota beautifully.


Nice trailer I would have bought it also.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1276232 said:


> Bought it...............couldn't pass it up. Honestly couldn't find one thing that bothered me about it. Holds the kubota beautifully.


Very nice! Can't beat galvanized for durability even so others have an appearance issue with it!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That looks damn nice behind your truck, damn nice! Congrats!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Got a Ledesma flyer today Marlon! I won't have ours out till Friday, I have to admit it looks sharp, if only they plowed as well as they designed flyers!

http://homestars.com/companies/2704449-ledesma-landscaping-and-snowremoval


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I like what is on the trailer. What model/size Kubota is that and will the loader on it load the salter you have? I have always wondered about that.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1276253 said:


> Got a Ledesma flyer today Marlon! I won't have ours out till Friday, I have to admit it looks sharp, if only they plowed as well as they designed flyers!
> 
> http://homestars.com/companies/2704449-ledesma-landscaping-and-snowremoval


I had to look twice as that website because my corporations name is
Homestar


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1276254 said:


> I like what is on the trailer. What model/size Kubota is that and will the loader on it load the salter you have? I have always wondered about that.


It's a 4630 and it loads the salter no problem. Thanks guys I'm really pleased about finding this trailer, got that high that makes me want to work now.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1276263 said:


> , got that high that makes me want to work now.


Are you still on the couch! Get up and start spring clean-ups!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, it seems like instantly everyone is out around us.


----------



## Shaw

Pristine PM ltd;1276253 said:


> Got a Ledesma flyer today Marlon! I won't have ours out till Friday, I have to admit it looks sharp, if only they plowed as well as they designed flyers!
> 
> http://homestars.com/companies/2704449-ledesma-landscaping-and-snowremoval


LOL I was there the other day and I looked into his spare room. He had about 20 boxes of 2500 flyers and he wanted then to all handed out this month. He got four guys handing them out.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Hey Dave...I have a Walker you could look at...its in Barrie though. What exactly do you need to see?


----------



## goel

Looking for a couple of used things, let me know if you have or know of.

Forks for Leon 500 Loader (compact tractor - 32 hp)

Rototiller for class 1 3 point hitch .


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1276305 said:


> Hey Dave...I have a Walker you could look at...its in Barrie though. What exactly do you need to see?


I think it has to have a power hitch with sweeper to help me. I bought it from Chad and I was just wondering what the double jointed pto shaft looked like so I have a reference to get one made.


----------



## PlatinumService

JD Dave;1276312 said:


> I think it has to have a power hitch with sweeper to help me. I bought it from Chad and I was just wondering what the double jointed pto shaft looked like so I have a reference to get one made.


is there a dealer in the area that you can stop in and get the info? or have a unit in stock to reference?


----------



## musclecarboy

I'm thinking of getting my trailer and salter galvanized.... Anyone have opinions/pricing/other info that would help. Trailer needs paint anyways and I want to do it right, salter could use a good clean and coating of some sort.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Give Competition Trailers a call. I think they can do that.


----------



## JD Dave

PlatinumService;1276316 said:


> is there a dealer in the area that you can stop in and get the info? or have a unit in stock to reference?


I'll do that if need be. I just wondered if anyone had one.


----------



## JD Dave

So I ordered 10 set of these and I got a confirmation email. LOL http://www.fastenal.com/web/products/detail.ex?sku=0717154


----------



## greywynd

Why stop at 10??


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd;1276350 said:


> Why stop at 10??


They cost me $18 including shipping. I'm doubting it goes through but you never know.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1276348 said:


> So I ordered 10 set of these and I got a confirmation email. LOL http://www.fastenal.com/web/products/detail.ex?sku=0717154


Wow ill buy a set off you for $10 if they ship LOL


----------



## greywynd

I might print out that page and go hit the local store, tell 'em I want a few sets


----------



## DeVries

goel;1276309 said:


> Looking for a couple of used things, let me know if you have or know of.
> 
> Forks for Leon 500 Loader (compact tractor - 32 hp)
> 
> Rototiller for class 1 3 point hitch .


Good to put a face to a name today. Hope the container reached it's destination safely.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;1276352 said:


> They cost me $18 including shipping. I'm doubting it goes through but you never know.


It wouldn't surprise me if it did go through. Those systems are likely fully computerize and of course the computer can't make a mistake! Good luck, any clue what they retail for?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD bought all those so that his Ford friends in need wont be left stranded. Handing them out as Christmas gifts this year.


----------



## GMC Driver

Made the national news the other day:

http://watch.ctv.ca/news/election-2011/kill-the-registry/#clip443970

Around 3:27, just behind Mrs. Harper. Pretty neat to meet him, got a chance to talk for a couple minutes.


----------



## goel

DeVries;1276423 said:


> Good to put a face to a name today. Hope the container reached it's destination safely.


Thanks Allard, good to meet you also. Everything worked out perfect. A good deal for all 3 involved. We just dumped it off last night and will place it and start filling it this afternoon


----------



## goel

JD Dave;1276348 said:


> So I ordered 10 set of these and I got a confirmation email. LOL http://www.fastenal.com/web/products/detail.ex?sku=0717154


I could not get an order to go thru last night, so I called this morning to order some, and they would not sell me any.

Something about the wrong price and them estimating a cost of $200.00+++ per set.


----------



## JD Dave

There over $200 retail so I got 10 for less then the price of 1.

Can I get your autograph Dave?


Pristine PM ltd;1276430 said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if it did go through. Those systems are likely fully computerize and of course the computer can't make a mistake! Good luck, any clue what they retail for?


----------



## JD Dave

goel;1276449 said:


> I could not get an order to go thru last night, so I called this morning to order some, and they would not sell me any.
> 
> Something about the wrong price and them estimating a cost of $200.00+++ per set.


I wonder if they'll call me to cancel. I expect they will.


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver;1276441 said:


> Made the national news the other day:
> 
> http://watch.ctv.ca/news/election-2011/kill-the-registry/#clip443970
> 
> Around 3:27, just behind Mrs. Harper. Pretty neat to meet him, got a chance to talk for a couple minutes.


Congrats on being able to meet him, I guess we are in a bit of a bind since a good friend is running for another party eh?

Thanks to Harper my kids hair has looked like crap all week, I guess Wendy has time this afternoon to cut their hair.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1276452 said:


> I wonder if they'll call me to cancel. I expect they will.


You should ask for 1 set for $2.75 as a courtesy for their mistake


----------



## goel

goel;1276449 said:


> I could not get an order to go thru last night, so I called this morning to order some, and they would not sell me any.
> 
> Something about the wrong price and them estimating a cost of $200.00+++ per set.


800 Amp 2/0 Gauge 20' Booster Cable
QUICK CABLE CORP.
Wholesale Price: $273.99

Web site fixed, sounds like they had a RUN on them for some reason and looked into it.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;1276456 said:


> Congrats on being able to meet him, I guess we are in a bit of a bind since a good friend is running for another party eh?
> 
> Thanks to Harper my kids hair has looked like crap all week, I guess Wendy has time this afternoon to cut their hair.


Ya - unfortunately there is no candidate for our riding from Bryan's party. I'm not a huge fan of our Conservative riding candidate (I have my reasons) - but anything to make sure the NDP guy doesn't get back in. I have to be careful - pretty sure some may be NDP supporters, and don't want to ruffle too many feathers.

Dave - I'll never be as famous as you, Mayor Snyder.


----------



## grandview

Anyone getting snow now?


----------



## Triple L

grandview;1276481 said:


> Anyone getting snow now?


been raining here all morning...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine is stopping by on Friday, he said the "other half might be with him" 
should I rig up the camera to post online... just to make sure its not any of your guys wives? :laughing:


----------



## grandview

MIDTOWNPC;1276489 said:


> Pristine is stopping by on Friday, he said the "other half might be with him"
> should I rig up the camera to post online... just to make sure its not any of your guys wives? :laughing:


Did he say it's actually a women?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Anyone having a supplier for playground equipment? Slide in particular?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Tom - cutting edge for western v 8ft 6 is $332.50 from york equipment in markham
I just got a price.


----------



## DeVries

It's been a while since I bought anything south of the border, do you pay HST plus the state tax or just the HST.
I'm buying brand new


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Border is federal, so just GST.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

you have to notify them that its for export. then you dont pay the state tax
you then pay the hst.

alot of places will try and get the state tax though. 


when I bought from esitrucks the parts were state tax exempt but I paid hst when it crossed the border to the broker. (shipped item)

when I bought a trailer in PA is was exempt and I paid the HST at the border. 
(picked up item)

when I buy new shoes in Buffalo I have to pay the state tax to the store... and hst at the border


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1276575 said:


> Border is federal, so just GST.


just GST? what? really...

ok now wait the things I bought 1 was before hst


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

goel;1276449 said:


> I could not get an order to go thru last night, so I called this morning to order some, and they would not sell me any.
> 
> Something about the wrong price and them estimating a cost of $200.00+++ per set.


I tried ordering 10 this morning and the system said they dont ship to Canada.

Reminds me of a time I bought 12-60 inch flatscreens from the brick for $49 each...between the group of us we must have ordered a couple of hundred...a few hours later we got an email saying it was an error and apolizing for the confusion.


----------



## DeVries

Thanks for the responses. Just wanted to make sure before I drove down to pick up the equipment.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JohnnyRoyale;1276583 said:


> I tried ordering 10 this morning and the system said they dont ship to Canada.
> 
> Reminds me of a time I bought 12-60 inch flatscreens from the brick for $49 each...between the group of us we must have ordered a couple of hundred...a few hours later we got an email saying it was an error and apolizing for the confusion.


you should see the mess I can stir up when I can get the same item as a staples or futureshop has, and I decide I want to "sell it for less" and make them price match/beat it.
now if a guy was smooth with the web and had some deep pockets he could put a good dent in the operation. if you can get 1 place to sell it to you then you have the reciept from that place and you can take it to their competitior and make them beat it. lol
even lowballers cant grasp the level of cut throat this exibits. I stuck it to them 1 night after listened to people all week ask me if I could beat the staples lost leader laptop.

canadian tire is good because they match the price and give you the difference in canadian tire money.

Devries - what did you buy. you have to tell now


----------



## grandview

Johnny,send them to my place.


Both cars from roll up the rim were won in my area.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1276582 said:


> just GST? what? really...
> 
> ok now wait the things I bought 1 was before hst


You have to pay HST. The only time you pay just GST is when your importing something under the RIV program. The email came that I'm not getting my booster cables for $2.75 but for the mistake I can have free shipping.


----------



## DeVries

Devries - what did you buy. you have to tell now[/QUOTE]

I got an Exmark zero turn and am looking into another Case 570mxt loader, should know tomorrow on that one. Can't beat the dollar the way it is now.


----------



## cet

DeVries;1276624 said:


> Devries - what did you buy. you have to tell now


I got an Exmark zero turn and am looking into another Case 570mxt loader, should know tomorrow on that one. Can't beat the dollar the way it is now.[/QUOTE]

If you cross on the commercial side you only pay GST. If you cross with the general public you pay both taxes. If you cross with the general public and tell them it is for business they will force you to go to the commercial side.

Seeing you get all the taxes back the general public side is usually much shorter so I would go that route.


----------



## snowplowchick

JD Dave;1276600 said:


> The email came that I'm not getting my booster cables for $2.75 but for the mistake I can have free shipping.


I wouldn't accept their email about free shipping. It is bad business practice not to honour a confirmed price.

Between your reneged truck purchase and now this, you seem to be getting the short end of the cable, I mean, stick. lol


----------



## JD Dave

snowplowchick;1276632 said:


> I wouldn't accept their email about free shipping. It is bad business practice not to honour a confirmed price.
> 
> Between your reneged truck purchase and now this, you seem to be getting the short end of the cable, I mean, stick. lol


I really didn't expect it to go through so I'm not upset. A little disappointed but not upset.


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1276566 said:


> Anyone having a supplier for playground equipment? Slide in particular?


Ya I know somebody


----------



## Triple L

For everyone that just looks for the Canadian weather thread...

My new trailer and colour matched Line X 

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1276662#post1276662


----------



## forbidden

Off topic guys but is anyone on the site set up to haul a tandem axle bumper pull cargo trailer out of the Southern US and into Canada? If so, I need a referral or a quote please.

I like the white Line X, I had not seen it coloured before. We used Line X extensively in the past to make subwoofer boxes air tight and as moisture resistant as possible and it always delivered great results.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;1276631 said:


> I got an Exmark zero turn and am looking into another Case 570mxt loader, should know tomorrow on that one. Can't beat the dollar the way it is now.


What kind of $$$ are you picking up the 570 for? Just curious...because I'm interested in a couple and the ones I'm finding dont have cabs.


----------



## DeVries

I've seen them too locally. This one is from a company that is having hard times and may get rid of it if the work doesn't come in soon. We have not talked money yet I need to see it first.


----------



## greywynd

Got stopped by the Ministry of Revenue this afternoon and had my tanks dipped. Fuel was clear, but I had my portable tank in the truck, so guess they figured I might be trying to run dyed in the truck.

They even gave me a couple fresh stickers to put on the portable tank!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ministry of Revenue is dipping tanks............?That's funny.:laughing:It's all the same hand I guess.


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1276664 said:


> For everyone that just looks for the Canadian weather thread...
> 
> My new trailer and colour matched Line X
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1276662#post1276662


Line x looks really sharp 

why the difference in trailer? your mind was made up on the other style?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Yah ministry of Revenue came on my site last year and dipped me. I wasn't even on the road! Thats ok though it was clear fuel so no worries. Turns out he saw my bobcaygeon address on my insurance and has a cottage up there. we were good buds for 5 min then.


----------



## Triple L

PlatinumService;1276764 said:


> Line x looks really sharp
> 
> why the difference in trailer? your mind was made up on the other style?


The tilt and loads like Markus just bought are IMO the best equipment haulers around and I really like the style... But the fenders piss me off and are always in the way if you putting anything but equipment on it and I needed a trailer that's a little more versiitile... This trailer and a tilt and load in all aluminium are the exact same price so it really came down to me wanting a deckover for the versitility


----------



## PlatinumService

Triple L;1276773 said:


> The tilt and loads like Markus just bought are IMO the best equipment haulers around and I really like the style... But the fenders piss me off and are always in the way if you putting anything but equipment on it and I needed a trailer that's a little more versiitile... This trailer and a tilt and load in all aluminium are the exact same price so it really came down to me wanting a deckover for the versitility


deckovers are very re assuring when you are at a stoneyard or getting loaded anywhere for that matter, and some ****** is loading you up. i have seen and experienced too many times of guys clipping the fenders.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have a 7ft wide deckover dump, bumper pull 11 000lb payload with removable sides and I find it damn scary loading a machine up that high. Maybe I need longer ramps but they already weight a ton the way they are. 

Where did you drive to get it Chad?

Ministry of Revenue - gives me shivers** I got a call last week that I hadnt filed my corporate returns from 05 06 07 and they were not going to release the statement of assesment unless they were filed... I not only pulled the file while talking to them and was already looking at the statement but they audited the statement and they had the auditors letter attached. Must be a comptuer error... dont tell the computer guy it must be a computer error. 2 days later I get the comfirm that have them. Seriously I think they have me on speed dial. I asked her if it was an april fools joke.


----------



## buckwheat_la

forbidden;1276710 said:


> Off topic guys but is anyone on the site set up to haul a tandem axle bumper pull cargo trailer out of the Southern US and into Canada? If so, I need a referral or a quote please.
> 
> I like the white Line X, I had not seen it coloured before. We used Line X extensively in the past to make subwoofer boxes air tight and as moisture resistant as possible and it always delivered great results.


there is a site online, where you put in what you want to have hauled and when, and companies bid on who wants it. I believe truckers use it primarily to arrange back hauls for themselves. If I remember the name, I will PM it to you.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1276802 said:


> I have a 7ft wide deckover dump, bumper pull 11 000lb payload with removable sides and I find it damn scary loading a machine up that high. Maybe I need longer ramps but they already weight a ton the way they are.
> 
> Where did you drive to get it Chad?
> 
> Ministry of Revenue - gives me shivers** I got a call last week that I hadnt filed my corporate returns from 05 06 07 and they were not going to release the statement of assesment unless they were filed... I not only pulled the file while talking to them and was already looking at the statement but they audited the statement and they had the auditors letter attached. Must be a comptuer error... dont tell the computer guy it must be a computer error. 2 days later I get the comfirm that have them. Seriously I think they have me on speed dial. I asked her if it was an april fools joke.


It was an 8 hour drive into PA to get it...


----------



## Grassman09

buckwheat_la;1276807 said:


> there is a site online, where you put in what you want to have hauled and when, and companies bid on who wants it. I believe truckers use it primarily to arrange back hauls for themselves. If I remember the name, I will PM it to you.


www.uship.ca Is one of them.


----------



## buckwheat_la

Grassman09;1276822 said:


> www.uship.ca Is one of them.


Thats the one I was looking for, thanks.


----------



## forbidden

Having issues with that site, pages not found etc. Anyone else have suggestions please?


----------



## rooferdave

no probs here accessing that site


----------



## rooferdave

Grassman09;1276822 said:


> www.uship.ca Is one of them.


 yep working fine as of 4:40 this aft


----------



## forbidden

Home page loads for me but try and select a vehicle to ship and see what you get. It does not let me get past that point at all.


----------



## rooferdave

yep your rightI think my firewall / antivirus is stopping page 2 of registration, which only leaves me with the roofers/ dogs mantra...if you can't eat it or f**k it...piss on it and move on!


----------



## rooferdave

next shipping firm anyone?


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1276802 said:


> I have a 7ft wide deckover dump, bumper pull 11 000lb payload with removable sides and I find it damn scary loading a machine up that high. Maybe I need longer ramps but they already weight a ton the way they are.
> 
> Where did you drive to get it Chad?
> 
> Ministry of Revenue - gives me shivers** I got a call last week that I hadnt filed my corporate returns from 05 06 07 and they were not going to release the statement of assesment unless they were filed... I not only pulled the file while talking to them and was already looking at the statement but they audited the statement and they had the auditors letter attached. Must be a comptuer error... dont tell the computer guy it must be a computer error. 2 days later I get the comfirm that have them. Seriously I think they have me on speed dial. I asked her if it was an april fools joke.


I don't accept calls from the Ministry,I tell them to put it in writing. But apparently that can hurt me now too..........http://www.wellingtonadvertiser.com/index.cfm?page=detail&itmno=8530 
I swear I'm switching to cash soon and never leaving the house.
I had a call about 2 months ago, showed up as a Gv't # and they wanted my SIN. I declined to give it citing that they always dealt with me by post. Never heard from them again.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

heads up - there is there fake antivirus program that is spreading like wild fire... its been out for a long time but now its everywhere. new tricks are it hides all your pictures music and docs and replaces your desktop with an image so you think you lost everything... nasty. phone rang off the wall today. I think this virus / program is playing off the release of internet explorer 9 and tricking people into downloading it when its not really ie9. if you get hit just pm me... 

and here i thought i would have some time to relax. bastards!


oh and fog so thick out can rest your beer on it.


----------



## Triple L

Touch wood I havent had an antivirus program for 5 years now and nothings ever happened to my comfuzer yet...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1276928 said:


> Touch wood I havent had an antivirus program for 5 years now and nothings ever happened to my comfuzer yet...


and you would think with all the porn on it you'd be the first one calling me Thumbs Up

get avast! its free and good. avast.com


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1276928 said:


> Touch wood I havent had an antivirus program for 5 years now and nothings ever happened to my comfuzer yet...


You can't catch anything if you don't touch anything.  Thanks for the update Dean.


----------



## snowplowchick

JD Dave;1276949 said:


> You can't catch anything if you don't touch anything.


Ooooh. Burn.


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1276928 said:


> Touch wood I havent had an antivirus program for 5 years now and nothings ever happened to my comfuzer yet...


Haha I don't think you're a hick then you go and say "comfuzer". LOL I love it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1276960 said:


> Haha I don't think you're a hick then you go and say "comfuzer". LOL I love it.


...porn and touch wood..............LOLier.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Worked with another excavating compan today. We were using a demo of this attachment. Works great, Graded 20 000 sq ft to a tolerance of less than 1/8 inch in 6 hours. This was going slow and their operator learning how it worked. The machine adjusts as fast as you can push it. I'm considering buying one, Working on lining up enough work to justify the ridiculous cost. Pretty sweet though.


----------



## greywynd

Lot of large concrete projects are using these to save concrete, by controlling the grade to a tighter tolerance, they can prevent using more concrete than needed.

I wouldn't want to guess the cost, I suspect the larger model with the laser controls would be a decent price tag.


----------



## cet

1 week to go. wesport


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1277027 said:


> 1 week to go. wesport


You need a golf club smiley..........


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1277028 said:


> You need a golf club smiley..........


There are course's around here that have opened already. I've got the itch.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1277030 said:


> There are course's around here that have opened already. I've got the itch.


It's still dark here........


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1277031 said:


> It's still dark here........


My game looks much better in the dark.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

greywynd;1276986 said:


> Lot of large concrete projects are using these to save concrete, by controlling the grade to a tighter tolerance, they can prevent using more concrete than needed.
> 
> I wouldn't want to guess the cost, I suspect the larger model with the laser controls would be a decent price tag.


almost $20k with the laser controls.


----------



## greywynd

R.G.PEEL;1277034 said:


> almost $20k with the laser controls.


Actually lower than I thought...

You keep buying toys I'll have to setup a storage depot for ya at my place


----------



## R.G.PEEL

After working with it its hard to not want it. I demod it last year but without the lasers. It was pretty good but not worth 12k. This one, with the lasers, definately is, I just have to make sure it pays out soon enough to justify. We were trying to fool it yesterday, driving over large bumps and such but it reacts instantly and compensates. I'm trying to work a deal with the track where I grade it for them. That would make the purchase work and I could make profit on concrete jobs.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Great looking unit*



R.G.PEEL;1277044 said:


> After working with it its hard to not want it. I demod it last year but without the lasers. It was pretty good but not worth 12k. This one, with the lasers, definately is, I just have to make sure it pays out soon enough to justify. We were trying to fool it yesterday, driving over large bumps and such but it reacts instantly and compensates. I'm trying to work a deal with the track where I grade it for them. That would make the purchase work and I could make profit on concrete jobs.


Thats a cool unit, bound to save you a ton of time and money over its life,....
Would be great for many different uses....

I would own one ....

Al


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Blown wheel bearing on 401 express. Grr


----------



## greywynd

R.G.PEEL;1277062 said:


> Blown wheel bearing on 401 express. Grr


That sucks....guessing on one of the trailers? Hopefully no damage to the axle itself.

(psssst, I'll remind you later about a little thing called 'grease'....  )


----------



## Triple L

greywynd;1277070 said:


> That sucks....guessing on one of the trailers? Hopefully no damage to the axle itself.
> 
> (psssst, I'll remind you later about a little thing called 'grease'....  )


Sounds like there was tooo much grease...............

Left in the grease gun LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Thanks girls but no grease on mine. They're oil baths, no playing around. Wheel bearing is on the truck front left. 300 000km on it too, so no "its a ford" lol. Waiting for my buddy adam to pull my float over.


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1277083 said:


> Thanks girls but no grease on mine. They're oil baths, no playing around. Wheel bearing is on the truck front left. 300 000km on it too, so no "its a ford" lol. Waiting for my buddy adam to pull my float over.


There are some early warning signs that its grenadeing on you. My GM did that last fall, could hear it howeling when it got real bad. But I guess with the plow on the ground this winter it was hard for you to tell where the noise was comeing from?

Yours have the integrated ABS sensor built in?


----------



## musclecarboy

Grassman09;1277086 said:


> There are some early warning signs that its grenadeing on you. My GM did that last fall, could hear it howeling when it got real bad. But I guess with the plow on the ground this winter it was hard for you to tell where the noise was comeing from?
> 
> Yours have the integrated ABS sensor built in?


One of them on my dually complains everytime I get over 60. Good thing I drive it less than once a week


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1277062 said:


> Blown wheel bearing on 401 express. Grr


found
on
road
dead?


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1277089 said:


> One of them on my dually complains everytime I get over 60. Good thing I drive it less than once a week


Did you retire that truck already???


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1277089 said:


> One of them on my dually complains everytime I get over 60. Good thing I drive it less than once a week


Yea I have a fealing when I do the ball joints this summer on the GM the driver side bearing will need to be replaced. Guess I plow my nieghbours drive for free again next winter in exchange for another wheel bearing.

Now if I could only find clients who works at a Dodge dealership and International and Id be set.


----------



## Alpha Property

so i've had a weekly newspaper ad out for 2 weeks now, and not one call for Spring cleanups, Aerates, rolls and dethatches. or new weekly cuts for that matter....... 4 customers died over the winter and 3 have called that its not in the budjet for this year rite now


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I dont do any grass but I find the best way to get customers is still to pound the pavement. Burning the dough on flyers yields very little reply unless you have some crazy low offer.

I cant stand when people who have outstanding bills and dont answer your calls or let you know anything. I got this one whos been dodging me for a while. I just booked an online appointment with her to view a house she has forsale. Having her call my house phone which is forwarded to my cell. This should be good.

this little gem showed up on a local lot... my truck had an uncontrolable pull towards it
to take a peek on our way to coffee this morning. wowy and same price as a new truck
 http://www.cobourgnissan.com/used/Dodge/2005-Dodge-Viper-c99cb8bd404638b50091276720dc3fc8.htm


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1277096 said:


> Yea I have a fealing when I do the ball joints this summer on the GM the driver side bearing will need to be replaced. Guess I plow my nieghbours drive for free again next winter in exchange for another wheel bearing.
> 
> Now if I could only find clients who works at a Dodge dealership and International and Id be set.


I saw you on Wed around 5pm screwing with your single axle when I was going by on the 401. Was it full of salt?


----------



## JD Dave

Looks like tomorrow is going to be nice. So anyone that wants to come to Cayuga we'll be there around 1pm hopefully sooner but my son has swimming. It's open until 4pm.


----------



## PlatinumService

did a wheel bearing a lower ball joint on mine last week. started making a noise 2 days later put a jack under it and the wheel almost fell off the truck. 2 days of noise and it was that bad. and when i said "did a wheel bearing" i meant someone else did it. 304,000 on it now, starting to get a bit tired.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Tom.....It's not my birthday but I want to feel 20 again.

I need to find some center caps, apparently my chevy's don't fit, unless there's a trick I don't know.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nice. Thumbs Up There must be alot of hummers sitting on jack stands.

http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-356189.html
your welcome


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1277148 said:


> Tom.....It's not my birthday but I want to feel 20 again.
> 
> I need to find some center caps, apparently my chevy's don't fit, unless there's a trick I don't know.


Looks good. Tom's fit and mine fit, not sure what the difference between the Chevy's could be. Can you just trim it?


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Cayuga*



JD Dave;1277111 said:


> Looks like tomorrow is going to be nice. So anyone that wants to come to Cayuga we'll be there around 1pm hopefully sooner but my son has swimming. It's open until 4pm.


Hey JD, I plan on being there... should be working on clean-ups, but hey thats why I have employees 

See you there....

Al


----------



## StratfordPusher

*No Noise*



PlatinumService;1277114 said:


> did a wheel bearing a lower ball joint on mine last week. started making a noise 2 days later put a jack under it and the wheel almost fell off the truck. 2 days of noise and it was that bad. and when i said "did a wheel bearing" i meant someone else did it. 304,000 on it now, starting to get a bit tired.


Took my 01 Chevy in for its annual safety, they asked how long I was driving with the front wheel bearings beat out of it....
Both wheels where moving an inch....

Truck never made a sound........

Word to the wise, buy the GOOD 3 yr bearings, they cost about 120.00 more each... then
the 1 year bearings but last for many years....

Al


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1277184 said:


> Looks good. Tom's fit and mine fit, not sure what the difference between the Chevy's could be. Can you just trim it?


Yes I can................The first one's the hardest...then once you know what your doing and you've calmed down and had a wonderful dinner...piece of cake

I strongly suggest not listening to the guys on the diesel forum..it's well over 1/4 inch...sawzall and bench grinder works a lot faster than a dremmel. Those dremmel blades fly like a kung-fu episode. Almost pulled a Van Gogh.lol


----------



## musclecarboy

Mr.Markus;1277202 said:


> Yes I can................The first one's the hardest...then once you know what your doing and you've calmed down and had a wonderful dinner...piece of cake
> 
> I strongly suggest not listening to the guys on the diesel forum..it's well over 1/4 inch...sawzall and bench grinder works a lot faster than a dremmel. Those dremmel blades fly like a kung-fu episode. Almost pulled a Van Gogh.lol


I couldn't stand chrome caps so I got the brushed ones because they match way better. $126 shipped off eBay


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1277204 said:


> I couldn't stand chrome caps so I got the brushed ones because they match way better. $126 shipped off eBay


I plan on covering them with dirt and brake dust.


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1277189 said:


> Hey JD, I plan on being there... should be working on clean-ups, but hey thats why I have employees
> 
> See you there....
> 
> Al


Im surprised you guys are doing cleanups already....

Hopefully by monday the snowbanks will be melted here... Only 2 companies that I've seen were out, and they're the large outfits that need to keep guys busy... IMO no point in starting cleanups if the snow banks arnt melted cause thats about the only area's that need to cleanup...


----------



## schrader

We are on are second week of clean ups, some of my sites are a real mess from the heavy snow and winds we had this winter. Still some snow piles around but it is taking twice as long as normal so we had to get started before people start complaining like crazy. Most guys here have been out all week.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Work Load*



Triple L;1277232 said:


> Im surprised you guys are doing cleanups already....
> 
> Hopefully by monday the snowbanks will be melted here... Only 2 companies that I've seen were out, and they're the large outfits that need to keep guys busy... IMO no point in starting cleanups if the snow banks arnt melted cause thats about the only area's that need to cleanup...


Hey Chad, I hear ya, still tons of piles around, we are working on parking lot clean ups
on the lots that are now snow free.... was going to wait until next week to start until my phone started ringing off the wall early in the week, all new customers and work requests... had only one seasonal call from a factory on April 2nd wondering why we have not begun cleaning up, so I wasted my time and fuel to go and have a look..OMG they still have 100 yards of snow yet to melt before I can the grass and beds...lol some people hate making that first installment
of the season....


----------



## Alpha Property

So I had a massive oil leak in the 6.5..... something wanted in very badly. there's marks in the balancer where something got tangled up and smashed the cover

















And in other news, if your a poor boy like me and you don't have a skid with fancy extra long forks lol, you have to use a floor jack and blocks of wood to install your dump insert for the summer.


----------



## ff1221

Alpha Property;1277101 said:


> so i've had a weekly newspaper ad out for 2 weeks now, and not one call for Spring cleanups, Aerates, rolls and dethatches. or new weekly cuts for that matter....... 4 customers died over the winter and 3 have called that its not in the budjet for this year rite now


I'm going the other way, I've had 4 snow customers die in the past 2 weeks, and 4 other snow clients have their houses for sale, nothing like losing 8 of your long time customers in one season, I don't even lose that many to the lowballers each season.

Damn, those hummer rims mst be going cheap, everybody has them, I could use a couple of sets, where do you get em?


----------



## Triple L

Alpha Property;1277290 said:


> And in other news, if your a poor boy like me and you don't have a skid with fancy extra long forks lol, you have to use a floor jack and blocks of wood to install your dump insert for the summer.


The insert looks Great!!! Looks like they modified the style just a touch from myn... Your batmobile tips on the back are much much higher..... Looking good 

PS those extra fancy forks get used almost everyday around the shop, Everyone around dosent know how we lived soo long without them.... One day you'll be in the same situation and understand...


----------



## Jaynen

Anyone watchin the masters today, its gonna be good.


----------



## Alpha Property

Triple L;1277299 said:


> The insert looks Great!!! Looks like they modified the style just a touch from myn... Your batmobile tips on the back are much much higher..... Looking good
> 
> PS those extra fancy forks get used almost everyday around the shop, Everyone around dosent know how we lived soo long without them.... One day you'll be in the same situation and understand...


oh i know how handy a skid with forks would be, it would get a fair ammount of use around the house and customer stuff. I turn down quite a bit of work because the $350 rental fee per day for a skid would price me out of the water, but I don't get anywhere neer enough jobs rite now to justify buying one.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221;1277292 said:


> Damn, those hummer rims mst be going cheap, everybody has them, I could use a couple of sets, where do you get em?


Bought mine off some creepy guy out of the back of his truck, had to buy him coffee, the strange thing about him was I gave him $50 too much and he gave it back....who does that?


----------



## cet

Jaynen;1277302 said:


> Anyone watchin the masters today, its gonna be good.


I will watch as much as possible. I have to float a mini ex to the new place this afternoon so I will miss a bit. I hope it doesn't turn into the Tiger Woods show. I would rather watch someone playing then him walking all the time. Yesterday afternoon was bad for that. If he gets in the lead and that's all they show then I won't watch at all.


----------



## cet

Cleaned my truck today. Now the back door drivers side won't open properly. You have to pull the handle twice. Greased it and still no go. I will have to take it to the dealer Monday, still have a recall to do that is at least a year old.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1277331 said:


> Cleaned my truck today. Now the back door drivers side won't open properly. You have to pull the handle twice. Greased it and still no go. I will have to take it to the dealer Monday, still have a recall to do that is at least a year old.


I changed the driver's door handle on the dually because it was screwed up from when it was broken into and now the linkage keeps popping out of the little plastic tab on the handle. I'm going to zip tie it or something. I wonder if it's the aftermarket handle that's just screwed up or if it's the installer


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1277335 said:


> I changed the driver's door handle on the dually because it was screwed up from when it was broken into and now the linkage keeps popping out of the little plastic tab on the handle. I'm going to zip tie it or something. I wonder if it's the aftermarket handle that's just screwed up or if it's the installer


I already did both driver side hinges on the 07, too much in and out in the maintenance business.


----------



## musclecarboy

Mr.Markus;1277337 said:


> I already did both driver side hinges on the 07, too much in and out in the maintenance business.


You always make me laugh. Hinges or handles?


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1277338 said:


> You always make me laugh. Hinges or handles?


Hinges, I broke the handle the first time I opened it at the dealer when I wrote the check...they fixed it but it was totally my fault, I didn't expect it to be so flimsy.LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

Mr.Markus;1277339 said:


> Hinges, I broke the handle the first time I opened it at the dealer when I wrote the check...they fixed it but it was totally my fault, I didn't expect it to be so flimsy.LOL


And I just thought it was a puffy jacket that made your arms look like that at the gtg LOL. I actually pulled the handle off when I was already pissed that some punk cut me off while I was towing a loaded float and I jumped out to kick his door in.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Here is an easy one for those of you who I've teased about the ford vs chevy issue, Had to go use the chevy for a Ford rescue mission due to the previously mentioned wheel bearing.


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1277352 said:


> Here is an easy one for those of you who I've teased about the ford vs chevy issue, Had to go use the chevy for a Ford rescue mission due to the previously mentioned wheel bearing.


That's a pretty common picture, :laughing:

Took my truck to the shop to grab the small dump truck. The guy I was meeting was there and I went to show him that my door doesn't work properly and of course it works just perfect.


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1277352 said:


> Here is an easy one for those of you who I've teased about the ford vs chevy issue, Had to go use the chevy for a Ford rescue mission due to the previously mentioned wheel bearing.


Hey!....... Is that the word "Spaz" reflected in your bumper...?


----------



## Triple L

Thats what I call packed away for the summer!!!

Most of the time when I buy something I say I want 2 of everything... Maby I say it a little too often LOL There's 2 skidsteer blades on the left shelf as well, its hard to see the second...

Great seeing Dave and Dave and Al today! Made for a great afternoon


----------



## GMC Driver

Nice seein' you guys at the track today, even if I was too late to see Dave run. Brakes are kind of important.

Definitely think I'll be going back and trying the track - judging from the smile on Chad's face, it must be fun.

Al - nice meeting you today too. Really sharp ride!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Storage*



Triple L;1277372 said:


> Thats what I call packed away for the summer!!!
> 
> Most of the time when I buy something I say I want 2 of everything... Maby I say it a little too often LOL There's 2 skidsteer blades on the left shelf as well, its hard to see the second...
> 
> Great seeing Dave and Dave and Al today! Made for a great afternoon


Nice storage, looks like you and dad run a class act....

Was great meeting you Chad and pops of course...

Bet Dave didn't have too many people tail gateing his trailer home with all
that expensive anti-freeze blowing in the wind....

Al


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Thanks*



GMC Driver;1277374 said:


> Nice seein' you guys at the track today, even if I was too late to see Dave run. Brakes are kind of important.
> 
> Definitely think I'll be going back and trying the track - judging from the smile on Chad's face, it must be fun.
> 
> Al - nice meeting you today too. Really sharp ride!


Was great meeting you as well, nice to put a face to the handle... hope you get your fuel tank sorted out..

Al


----------



## Elite_Maint

So?.................what did you guys run?????


----------



## pusher21

times please


----------



## StratfordPusher

*392*



E Maintenance;1277394 said:


> So?.................what did you guys run?????


New 392 best et was 13.35 @ 112, best mph was 114.85 spun the first 60', should be good for a 12.50 if I can get it to hook....

Not sure what JD Dave ran, could not see anything other then the smoke show Dave put on for the entire 1/4 mile.. I was staged with Triple L waiting our turn ... when green puddles appeared and shut down the lane for the rest of the afternoon...... guess they will let the rain this week wash it away....

Al


----------



## schrader

Anyone know where I can find some used hopper insert bins for a walker, the price the dealer quoted me for the new ones was a little rich for me.


----------



## JD Dave

Nice seeing you guys also. It was the perfect day for racing. I deleted my heater and it apparently I didn't do it very as sprayed the track down with coolant. Scared me quite a bit as the truck went squirrelly and that was only the second pass. The first shake down pass I babied it off the line on my tow tune and did a 13.6 at 114.27 mph. I owe Al some beer and I blame my mechanic.


Tom my truck never leaked any oil ever sorry I didn't return your text.


----------



## RAZOR

schrader;1277407 said:


> Anyone know where I can find some used hopper insert bins for a walker, the price the dealer quoted me for the new ones was a little rich for me.


You could try Beards Farm Supply on Horseshoe Valley Rd. I was in there last fall and they had a few used decks and some old Walkers that looked like they were using for parts. It is a long shot but might be worth a call.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1277420 said:


> Nice seeing you guys also. It was the perfect day for racing. I deleted my heater and it apparently I didn't do it very as sprayed the track down with coolant. Scared me quite a bit as the truck went squirrelly and that was only the second pass. The first shake down pass I babied it off the line on my tow tune and did a 13.6 at 114.27 mph. I owe Al some beer and I blame my mechanic.
> 
> Tom my truck never leaked any oil ever sorry I didn't return your text.


I wish I came to watch, sounds like it was fun

It's leaking at the drain plug... Maybe you changed the Oil too often and the gasket is worn out . I bought new copper gaskets so I'll pop one on in a few weeks when I change the oil. I took off the skid plates and pressure washed everything to confirm it's the drain plug that's leaking. My driveway has some of every automotive chemical/fluid/solvent on it so a little motor oil won't hurt it


----------



## Triple L

E Maintenance;1277394 said:


> So?.................what did you guys run?????


My best 4WD run was 15.5 in my bone stock 09 duramax....

This is what it looks like doing 160km/h in 5th gear cooking the tires all the way down the track LOL

I left my Dirtymax at home cause I havent installed my new ATS extreme trans yet... on paper it will do a 12.75 but I'd be happy with solid 13's....


----------



## Elite_Maint

I wanna race my 2010 6.0L what you guys think i should run? just for ****s and giggles..


----------



## Triple L

E Maintenance;1277426 said:
 

> I wanna race my 2010 6.0L what you guys think i should run? just for ****s and giggles..


then why didnt you come?

Id guess 17's at best


----------



## Elite_Maint

Triple L;1277427 said:


> then why didnt you come?
> 
> Id guess 17's at best


Couldn't make it.. was storing my winter stuff and taking my summer stuff out of hibernation. I'll be out at TMP many times this summer anyways... i go watch OSCA and CSCS all the time.. CSCS i normally make it to every event and OSCA i'll go if buddies are racing.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Had a fun weekend at the farm, blades are tucked away, tractor that gets used once in a blue moon with a hydro leak managed to lift all the plows off!


----------



## cet

Tom my drain plug was leaking on my 09 after the first oil change. The Boss wasn't to happy when she saw the driveway.


----------



## grandview

cet;1277472 said:


> Tom my drain plug was leaking on my 09 after the first oil change. The Boss wasn't to happy when she saw the driveway.


Must be a Chevy.


----------



## cet

grandview;1277474 said:


> Must be a Chevy.


No but close.

Does this interest anyone. You could ship it to Grandviews storage.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kubota-M9000-Tr.../300544894345?pt=Tractors&hash=item45f9df2589


----------



## grandview

I can move some of JD's stuff over and it should fit right in.


----------



## cet

When is the second garage being started?


----------



## grandview

Maybe each of you guys send a few bucks and I'll built something for you guys.


Watching Holmes on Homes,man these guys sure are a bunch of Canadians!


----------



## JD Dave

I think this one's a better deal Chris and it just came off lease. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=121516


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Nice video Dave....

We have a tornado warning for Innisfil tonite...just as we have finished the repairs from the flood damage...my insurance company is going to love me just as much as they love Clintar. 

Just got home to find my wife balling her eyes out...her boss has been missing since Saturday morning...CP24 confirms it...going to be a looong night....I really hope nothing has happened to her...mother of 3 kids and a really sweet woman.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1277516 said:


> Nice video Dave....
> 
> We have a tornado warning for Innisfil tonite...just as we have finished the repairs from the flood damage...my insurance company is going to love me just as much as they love Clintar.
> 
> Just got home to find my wife balling her eyes out...her boss has been missing since Saturday morning...CP24 confirms it...going to be a looong night....I really hope nothing has happened to her...mother of 3 kids and a really sweet woman.


Wow that's not good. Best of luck.


----------



## McGaw

What a beautiful weekend! 
I don't know how you guys drive in toronto. I drove down there friday and was amazed at how long it takes to get somewhere and how many people park in the middle of intersections, cut others off, and walk in front of moving traffic. I think I would kill myself if I lived there. 
Got the snowblowers put away today, a lawnmower painted, and putting it back together, but I seem to be missing two bolts... Story of my life. Time to go to facca tomorrow. 
Hope everyones doing well. They're calling for thunderstorms here tomorrow.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1277509 said:


> I think this one's a better deal Chris and it just came off lease. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=121516


Ah man you can tell it's near my house because of the Chinese commentary 

John I hope everything works out.


----------



## grandview

First time in months being outside at this time and not wearing a jacket.75 right now. Now if you guys can keep that cold air that's coming on your side of the bridge ,I'll be happy!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hope all's well with your wife's boss John. 

Jeez the vandals are creative in Richmond Hill............


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1277575 said:


> Hope all's well with your wife's boss John.
> 
> Jeez the vandals are creative in Richmond Hill............


It really took a disliking to the red car, good thing there wasn't an orange one there.


----------



## buckwheat_la

JohnnyRoyale;1277516 said:


> Nice video Dave....
> 
> We have a tornado warning for Innisfil tonite...just as we have finished the repairs from the flood damage...my insurance company is going to love me just as much as they love Clintar.
> 
> Just got home to find my wife balling her eyes out...her boss has been missing since Saturday morning...CP24 confirms it...going to be a looong night....I really hope nothing has happened to her...mother of 3 kids and a really sweet woman.


prayers go out to your wifes boss, i hope everything is ok


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Not a happy ending...many questions will go unanswered...what a shame.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1277611 said:


> Not a happy ending...many questions will go unanswered...what a shame.


That's very sad. I'm sorry to hear it.


----------



## Triple L

The nicest load of Hemlock I've ever seen in my life showed up today... Its suppost to be very scarce this year... I cant belive how good this stuff looks! You guys might want to order up your loads now or if your supplier lets you pre buy you might want to get your hands on it before its all gone...

Tomarrow will be the start of the season here... 70km/h winds today made clean-ups pointless...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sounds like Chad's got wood....................................

(Sorry....got tired of watching a Deere run in circles.)


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahahaha,

So, random question, 

Anyone know of a qualified landscaper looking for work. Ideally lives in Scarborough. 5 years experience with Natural stone, wet and dry laying, interlock, retaining walls, with a good sense of planting. Must have a clean G. We need someone asap, we are trying to set up a 3 person crew.

Salary with benefits

Thanks,

416 737 8978


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Ford getting fixed, driving the chevy, pretty sure its tranny time. Slipping and getting warm. Doesn't like the 2 days of floating.


----------



## greywynd

So quit floating and start working the machines!! They don't make any money sitting on a float you know!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Sure they do $180/ move


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

PPM - I will pass that on to the Cobourg Sunshine guy... He will be looking for work soon.  

couldnt figure out why I was so damn busy here at the store... started telling people its going to be 3 to 4 days, they could go to staples... guy tells me 
The tech at the competitors store walked out on the job. :laughing: 
pushin the price up payup


went highspeed gokarting at mostport raceway on sat. had a wicked time. damn fast. 3:30 to 6:00... we did info session, geared up and did 2 practice races, a qualifying and then a race (ten min break between races) $100 and they provide all the gear(suits helmet) and karts.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1277864 said:


> PPM - I will pass that on to the Cobourg Sunshine guy... He will be looking for work soon.
> 
> couldnt figure out why I was so damn busy here at the store... started telling people its going to be 3 to 4 days, they could go to staples... guy tells me
> The tech at the competitors store walked out on the job. :laughing:
> pushin the price up payup
> 
> went highspeed gokarting at mostport raceway on sat. had a wicked time. damn fast. 3:30 to 6:00... we did info session, geared up and did 2 practice races, a qualifying and then a race (ten min break between races) $100 and they provide all the gear(suits helmet) and karts.


That sounds like fun and something I'd love to do.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1277873 said:


> That sounds like fun and something I'd love to do.


help sunshine find another line of work. :laughing:

we could have a karting gtg.


----------



## Alpha Property

count me in for that one if you guys want to make a day of it. I use to race on the dirt at Merrittville Speedway gokarts every tuesday night for years till i got too heavy to be competitive


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Job*



Pristine PM ltd;1277767 said:


> hahahaha,
> 
> So, random question,
> 
> Anyone know of a qualified landscaper looking for work. Ideally lives in Scarborough. 5 years experience with Natural stone, wet and dry laying, interlock, retaining walls, with a good sense of planting. Must have a clean G. We need someone asap, we are trying to set up a 3 person crew.
> 
> Salary with benefits
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 416 737 8978


I would take the job if my wife would just fire me and kick me out.......lol....

Try posting on Kijiji, I have had luck finding people that way...

Al


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

StratfordPusher;1277878 said:


> I would take the job if my wife would just fire me and kick me out.......lol....
> 
> Try posting on Kijiji, I have had luck finding people that way...
> 
> Al


you probably have to drive a FORD though


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, you would get a nice F-550 out of it!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1277884 said:


> Yeah, you would get a nice F-550 out of it!


or a 99 GMC with a salter. Tough choice.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Go carting GTG sounds fun....... I'll be the slow,weaving road hog with the straw hat and pipe.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Ford*



Pristine PM ltd;1277884 said:


> Yeah, you would get a nice F-550 out of it!


Sorry, but making me drive a Ford is a real deal breaker.. 
I would take the 99GMC with a sander first....

lol...


----------



## StratfordPusher

*1 Hot Challenger*

Death by fire.....

http://www.wheels.ca/reviews/article/795033

Damn shame


----------



## JD Dave

StratfordPusher;1277908 said:


> Death by fire.....
> 
> http://www.wheels.ca/reviews/article/795033
> 
> Damn shame


Better them then the customer.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Anyone ever bought from these guys.......

http://www.marketbook.ca/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=2655007&LP=TRK&

This seems cheap for a 2011 dump doesn't it?


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1277915 said:


> Anyone ever bought from these guys.......
> 
> http://www.marketbook.ca/listingsdet...655007&LP=TRK&
> 
> This seems cheap for a 2011 dump doesn't it?


Doesn't show anything.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sorry...

http://www.marketbook.ca/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=2655007&LP=TRK&


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1277923 said:


> Sorry...
> 
> http://www.marketbook.ca/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=2655007&LP=TRK&


Just don't let it happen again.  Seems like a pretty good trailer for the money.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Friend of mine is looking at a POS on the side of the road here... 2004 for $3200. Needs work.
He's not computer literate, so I told him to hold off while I look and found these.
I called today and it's a bait ad, not on the lot. Better start dealing or I'm hanging up...
$4800 or a 12 ft for $5000 and they're new built as ordered.

Just wondering if anyone has dealt with them, cause it seems like a good deal.


----------



## greywynd

Their home page is at http://www.bluewatertrailers.ca/, found it with a quick google search.

I always hate going through intermediate pages and sites.

We stayed over in a London hotel a while back, on check out the room was about $20 cheaper than what the quote was my friend had got. Got told that they just cut out the difference that hotels.ca would have claimed from the hotel as the reservation was done via the phone instead of online.


----------



## Mr.Markus

greywynd;1277941 said:


> Their home page is at http://www.bluewatertrailers.ca/, found it with a quick google search.
> 
> I always hate going through intermediate pages and sites.
> 
> We stayed over in a London hotel a while back, on check out the room was about $20 cheaper than what the quote was my friend had got. Got told that they just cut out the difference that hotels.ca would have claimed from the hotel as the reservation was done via the phone instead of online.


Yeah... that's who I talked to, wouldn't have heard of them if it weren't for the intermediary. I just googled used dump trailers to start.lol
I'm pretty simple.


----------



## grandview

Started taking out the ice boom today,Spring is only 3 months away now!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Bluewater are great guys to deal with


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1277946 said:


> Yeah... that's who I talked to, wouldn't have heard of them if it weren't for the intermediary. I just googled used dump trailers to start.lol
> I'm pretty simple.


I talked to bluewater before but didnt end up buying from them but they were one of the few that had a deckover dump. They sell load trail trailers that I think they rebrand bluewater http://www.loadtrail.com/index.htm if you look at bluewaters site you can see the load trail logo on some. From what I read on other sites they were good trailers. They are made in Texas Texas size is always good


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1277961 said:


> Bluewater are great guys to deal with


Anybody but Grant!!! The anti-kryst of equipment advise.....JK

Reassuring to hear. Thanks.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

grandview;1277956 said:


> Started taking out the ice boom today,Spring is only 3 months away now!


I had no idea what you were talking about but I looked it up.
http://www.niagarablog.com/the-niagara-river-after-ice-boom-removal/

didnt know that existed.


----------



## grandview




----------



## MIDTOWNPC

one of you fisher guys needs to snag this up asap.

good deal http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-heavy-equipment-other-V-Plow-W-Remote-W0QQAdIdZ274507448


----------



## grandview

Watching property virgins and they are in Toronto,Just how much does it cost to buy a home in Danforth Village? Small homes for 550k


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1277983 said:


> one of you fisher guys needs to snag this up asap.
> 
> good deal http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-heavy-equipment-other-V-Plow-W-Remote-W0QQAdIdZ274507448


Good price but that thing looks pretty rough for 2 years of use!
We plowed 1. last year....maybe twice.


----------



## forbidden

Spent the last 2 days doing oil changes, blade sharpening, new filters, new plugs just in time for what.... 15cm of snow. Martha Focker...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mr.Markus;1277971 said:


> Anybody but Grant!!! The anti-kryst of equipment advise.....JK
> 
> Reassuring to hear. Thanks.


Lol, Yah, I guess that's the reputation I've wound up with on here eh?

Bluewater isn't a manufacturer anymore, they just buy trailers out of the states and distribute them from their farm in watford. I dealt with a guy named Mitch, he was very helpful. like anything else though, your experience will be based on what you buy. The float I bought off of them is built far heavier than what I use it for and so it holds up really well. They sell lighter trailers there too so its all a mater of what you are buying and thats up to you to look at. I'm just saying they treated me well,

As for the chevy, I think it just got hot pulling the excavator in traffic. stop and go warmed it up and then it started slipping. Once it got cooled off it ran great. No slipping no heating up again. I got the machine the rest of the way to the job and then floated it back out from woodbridge to ajax with no problems and moved a bobcat across the city as well.


----------



## greywynd

Better find another Ford to replace it with!!


----------



## PlatinumService

greywynd;1278011 said:


> Better find another Ford to replace it with!!


i just threw up in my mouth a little bit


----------



## cet

grandview;1277993 said:


> Watching property virgins and they are in Toronto,Just how much does it cost to buy a home in Danforth Village? Small homes for 550k


House prices in Toronto are crazy. There are place's that are a lot more expensive then Danforth.

Yonge and Avenue Rd. you can get a shoe box size house for $750,000.


----------



## ff1221

Put my Voth dump insert in the new truck yesterday, apparently there have been some major changes in truck boxes since 1995, it used to sit about 4" above the rail on the 95, it barely fits in this truck, a few minor war wounds from the install, nothing serious.Just about ready for work.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221;1278042 said:


> Put my Voth dump insert in the new truck yesterday, apparently there have been some major changes in truck boxes since 1995, it used to sit about 4" above the rail on the 95, it barely fits in this truck, a few minor war wounds from the install, nothing serious.Just about ready for work.


That looks like a nice fit....I started sweeping lawns and parking lots yesterday....My body is not happy this morning. Off I go again...


----------



## JD Dave

Dump insert looks nice.


----------



## A Man

Hey Guys, 

If anybody has a coverall aprox 24x24 for sale let me know. Also looking for 2-3 20' Sea cans.

Thanks


----------



## Triple L

I love how close the inserts come to the rails on the newer style GM's... Myns maby 1/2" clearence...

Looks good!

But your gonna tuckup the wiring a little better then that right?


----------



## CGM Inc.

We seen a difference too!
the 95' is a 2500 and the new box is a 97' 1500
About 1" in hight difference, might be an extra 1" on the 2500 fraim rail.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CedarGrounds Auto Body how may I help you.?

looks good


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1278050 said:


> I love how close the inserts come to the rails on the newer style GM's... Myns maby 1/2" clearence...
> 
> Looks good!
> 
> But your gonna tuckup the wiring a little better then that right?


Ha Ha, I knew someone would pick up on that, yes, I changed the wiring on the insert so it plugs into my plow partner wiring, makes for a quick and easy swap for each season, just got to tuck it up nice and neat out of the way.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1278060 said:


> CedarGrounds Auto Body how may I help you.?
> 
> looks good


Repairs and making stuff better is the joy of the biz 
Thanks!


----------



## JD Dave

Truck looks good Stefan.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Bluewater (Mitch) never built trailers...we bought our Load Trail Dump trailer from them 6 years ago and my partner bought his snowmobile trailer from him this fall. Good guy to deal with. Good prices too.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1278093 said:


> Truck looks good Stefan.


Thanks! Truck was without company name for 3 years because it was in such bad shape! Now I put logo's on and hope for another 2-3 years from it.

The old 85 is going out the door as soon as the tires are off since they are brand new.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1278145 said:


> Bluewater (Mitch) never built trailers...we bought our Load Trail Dump trailer from them 6 years ago and my partner bought his snowmobile trailer from him this fall. Good guy to deal with. Good prices too.


My friend ordered his today..........


----------



## musclecarboy

grandview;1277993 said:


> Watching property virgins and they are in Toronto,Just how much does it cost to buy a home in Danforth Village? Small homes for 550k


A shack within a decent area in toronto is an easy 1/2 mil


----------



## musclecarboy

I build dump trailers.... Or I can disassemble them at least. I'm going to build it up real tough. I passed my AR Z today too so now I can actually load it up.


----------



## musclecarboy

I thought I would swing by wal-mart to check out the damage......


----------



## DeVries

musclecarboy;1278187 said:


> I build dump trailers.... Or I can disassemble them at least. I'm going to build it up real tough. I passed my AR Z today too so now I can actually load it up.


Wow what a light frame on that thing, was it a light duty trailer?


----------



## musclecarboy

DeVries;1278209 said:


> Wow what a light frame on that thing, was it a light duty trailer?


It was home made originally so who knows.... 2x4 channel steel and the tongue is 2x4x0.188 tube. I'm only keeping the tongue, rebuilding the frame of 2x4x0.188 tube. It sat in a field for 3-5 years thats why the steel is rotted out but it has carried and dumped 4 yards of soil exactly as you see it all fcked up like that so I'm not worried once its all fixed up. I figured the wheels, tires, brand new pump, cylinder, and scrap steel added up to more than the $1000 I paid so I couldn't lose


----------



## greywynd

That Chevy turned out pretty good!

That dump trailer looks like a project for sure, but often when you do them yourself you build in features that you won't find anywhere else. 

What did you use for a trailer for your AR Z? I got my Z endorsement a year ago, but due to the strike never went for my A when I had access to a truck and trailer, that, unfortunately I no longer have. I guess I'll need to figure if an AR will do everything I'll need it to, and go get that if it will.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Landscaping Crew back up and running without a delay!

Had an interesting week. Had a laborer quit on Friday because he didn't like that we wanted to start back to hourly on the 11th, and thought he should still be paid his monthly rate until the 15th due to a misunderstanding of how the contract worked from the fall. We told the guys we would always do the best thing for them, so they wouldn't be without income and would make money monthly until April 15th if we couldn't start sooner. Everyone else thought this was fair, but since he had another job, he wanted to double dip... oh well, not the end of the world.

Then the landscape foreman comes in and says that he was approached by two companies, both offering more then we were paying to start this week. After a bunch of back and forth, he tells us that he has to take this opportunity, and he is done as of last Friday... nice... no notice, nothing. Ok, well at least we still have the Lead Hand...

NOPE - after telling me that he will stay for at least 2 weeks (he was buddies with the foreman, moved to near the foreman's house for the ride into work, and basically worked for the foreman) he doesn't show on Monday...

Basically a crew that we had spent lot's of money advertising for, bought a new 550 for, and basically focused tons of energy on selling for fell apart in a day.

Luckily we found a great labourer right away, and today we hired a new foreman who worked today. Knows his stuff, and seems like a great guy that sees a great opportunity. Now we just need a good lead hand and we are completely back on track. 

I am mostly pissed that these two guys were paid salary all winter, did not work nearly as hard all winter as our property maintenance foreman, (they had way more litter and longer plowing routes) and after driving around for the week making lists of winter damage, walked away from a company that in my biased opinion had been good to them. If they had given notice, I would have understood, but no notice was a slap in the face.

Anyway, that's my rant.


----------



## buckwheat_la

Half of Southern Alberta is under a snowfall warning tonight, but the unusual part of the warning is the part that states, they really don't know where in Southern Alberta it is going to hit heavy......never seen that before in a environment canada warning


----------



## buckwheat_la

Pristine PM ltd;1278230 said:


> Landscaping Crew back up and running without a delay!
> 
> Had an interesting week. Had a laborer quit on Friday because he didn't like that we wanted to start back to hourly on the 11th, and thought he should still be paid his monthly rate until the 15th due to a misunderstanding of how the contract worked from the fall. We told the guys we would always do the best thing for them, so they wouldn't be without income and would make money monthly until April 15th if we couldn't start sooner. Everyone else thought this was fair, but since he had another job, he wanted to double dip... oh well, not the end of the world.
> 
> Then the landscape foreman comes in and says that he was approached by two companies, both offering more then we were paying to start this week. After a bunch of back and forth, he tells us that he has to take this opportunity, and he is done as of last Friday... nice... no notice, nothing. Ok, well at least we still have the Lead Hand...
> 
> NOPE - after telling me that he will stay for at least 2 weeks (he was buddies with the foreman, moved to near the foreman's house for the ride into work, and basically worked for the foreman) he doesn't show on Monday...
> 
> Basically a crew that we had spent lot's of money advertising for, bought a new 550 for, and basically focused tons of energy on selling for fell apart in a day.
> 
> Luckily we found a great labourer right away, and today we hired a new foreman who worked today. Knows his stuff, and seems like a great guy that sees a great opportunity. Now we just need a good lead hand and we are completely back on track.
> 
> I am mostly pissed that these two guys were paid salary all winter, did not work nearly as hard all winter as our property maintenance foreman, (they had way more litter and longer plowing routes) and after driving around for the week making lists of winter damage, walked away from a company that in my biased opinion had been good to them. If they had given notice, I would have understood, but no notice was a slap in the face.
> 
> Anyway, that's my rant.


That really sucks, had something similar on a renovation this winter, paid for 8 guys to get their Asbestos Abatement Certifications, a week later and about 2 days into the renovation, 1 guy quits (hates the work), a day later another one quits (supposedly got a job painting), and a week after that a guy quits because he hates the Tyvek suits and masks, WTF.

Here is the kicker, the one guy (one that became the painter) felt he should still be given the bonus I gave everyone else for the project, he worked 4 days on a 2 month renovation. All the guys that stuck it through were amply rewarded above their regular pay.


----------



## schrader

Pristine PM ltd;1278230 said:


> Landscaping Crew back up and running without a delay!
> 
> Had an interesting week. Had a laborer quit on Friday because he didn't like that we wanted to start back to hourly on the 11th, and thought he should still be paid his monthly rate until the 15th due to a misunderstanding of how the contract worked from the fall. We told the guys we would always do the best thing for them, so they wouldn't be without income and would make money monthly until April 15th if we couldn't start sooner. Everyone else thought this was fair, but since he had another job, he wanted to double dip... oh well, not the end of the world.
> 
> Then the landscape foreman comes in and says that he was approached by two companies, both offering more then we were paying to start this week. After a bunch of back and forth, he tells us that he has to take this opportunity, and he is done as of last Friday... nice... no notice, nothing. Ok, well at least we still have the Lead Hand...
> 
> NOPE - after telling me that he will stay for at least 2 weeks (he was buddies with the foreman, moved to near the foreman's house for the ride into work, and basically worked for the foreman) he doesn't show on Monday...
> 
> Basically a crew that we had spent lot's of money advertising for, bought a new 550 for, and basically focused tons of energy on selling for fell apart in a day.
> 
> Luckily we found a great labourer right away, and today we hired a new foreman who worked today. Knows his stuff, and seems like a great guy that sees a great opportunity. Now we just need a good lead hand and we are completely back on track.
> 
> I am mostly pissed that these two guys were paid salary all winter, did not work nearly as hard all winter as our property maintenance foreman, (they had way more litter and longer plowing routes) and after driving around for the week making lists of winter damage, walked away from a company that in my biased opinion had been good to them. If they had given notice, I would have understood, but no notice was a slap in the face.
> 
> Anyway, that's my rant.


Same thing happens to me every spring, I pay guys a minimum rate all winter, then back to hourly in the summer. We are 40 hours a week in the summer, light duty landscape maintenance only. One guy always finds a job with a landscape construction company that pays better and has more hours, but come November they are out on there butt. The grass is always greener.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I know deep down the foreman was only doing what he thought best for his family, but I think his new company shouldn't have put him in a position to not give notice and if they really wanted him, he should have been able to insist on it. As well, in my mind it reflects on him and I would think the owner of the new company might think he would do the same thing to him in the back of his mind.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1278230 said:


> Landscaping Crew back up and running without a delay!


Ahhh! The joys of being a one man show.................Had to give up the dream of a jet or 2.

Glad to see you bounced through it with nothing more than hiccup.


----------



## GMC Driver

And you thought winter was stressful, eh Jon?

Labour can be the unknown variable. If the pastures are greener elsewhere, then they better check it out - quite often we see them back.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1278187 said:


> I build dump trailers.... Or I can disassemble them at least. I'm going to build it up real tough. I passed my AR Z today too so now I can actually load it up.


What did you take to get your Z Tom?
You tore that trailer all apart after you passed your test?
Congrats  looks like 2 A-R guys here now....


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1278259 said:


> Ahhh! The joys of being a one man show.................Had to give up the dream of a jet or 2.
> 
> Glad to see you bounced through it with nothing more than hiccup.


I about fired myself and dad already.... 2 stupid F ups... Atleast my dads was only a $10 screw up... Me on the other hand put high flow air conditioning in the 3720 on tuesday LOL employee pricing $325 later.... Flawless plow season and now this to start the summer.... O well


----------



## rooferdave

GMC Driver;1278264 said:


> And you thought winter was stressful, eh Jon?
> 
> Labour can be the unknown variable. If the pastures are greener elsewhere, then they better check it out - quite often we see them back.


MY favourite saying when it comes to labour...."if you want loyalty,, BUY A DOG!" (I did!)


----------



## ff1221

rooferdave;1278268 said:


> MY favourite saying when it comes to labour...."if you want loyalty,, BUY A DOG!" (I did!)


And you dressed him in that, surprised he hasn't quit yet.:laughing:

Around here we are competing with Bruce Power, Labourers are getting $25+/hr, benefits, pension, and all we are left with are the guys that are too stupid to join the union or are ambitious enough to start their own business, so it's really tough to find anybody that wants to work and be loyal. I have a really good snow guy, he works in my buddies heavy truck shop, so I get the use of him in the winter, works out well for both of us, but as far as the landscaping goes, it's just going to be the wife and I this year, do what we can.

Things are looking good for one tender just got to get council approval, at least some good news this week.Thumbs Up


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1278256 said:


> I know deep down the foreman was only doing what he thought best for his family, but I think his new company shouldn't have put him in a position to not give notice and if they really wanted him, he should have been able to insist on it. As well, in my mind it reflects on him and I would think the owner of the new company might think he would do the same thing to him in the back of his mind.


Someone on here said before employees don't always work for you or your best interest. That's how it is IMO! Couple good ones are always out there to make a difference. Once you have replacement in place usually you realize what you didn't have! But it's always a set back as a owner when you feel you treat your Guys well,


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I love how Tom takes a picture of the damage and the truck he bought from Dave is in the background. hahahah! *wait a min is that daves wife too? :laughing:


----------



## grandview

Hey JD, You know the place we go for wings when your here,Sals/ It was in the paper today a women bought a lottery scratch off ticket there and won 250,000 a year for life !


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

grandview;1278287 said:


> Hey JD, You know the place we go for wings when your here,Sals/ It was in the paper today a women bought a lottery scratch off ticket there and won 250,000 a year for life !


wow! That would be nice.


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1278265 said:


> What did you take to get your Z Tom?
> You tore that trailer all apart after you passed your test?
> Congrats  looks like 2 A-R guys here now....


I did some in class course with a practical test. $199 all in and I was done with it. They mail the certificate and you go in to MTO and put it on. I didn't use my truck for the AR road test. The dump trailer is totally torn down now, that pic was from a couple weeks ago.


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1278285 said:


> I love how Tom takes a picture of the damage and the truck he bought from Dave is in the background. hahahah! *wait a min is that daves wife too? :laughing:


I love that truck man! I try to sneak it in as much as I can


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1278287 said:


> Hey JD, You know the place we go for wings when your here,Sals/ It was in the paper today a women bought a lottery scratch off ticket there and won 250,000 a year for life !


Wow that's cool. So I had breakfast with a local farmer that subs for us and he said a band is playing in his shop today. His son signed up for a contest and he won. So the Foo Fighters are playing there this afternoon for 70 of his friends. It's there only Canadian stop. Pretty friggin cool.


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;1278303 said:


> So the Foo Fighters are playing there this afternoon for 70 of his friends. It's there only Canadian stop. Pretty friggin cool.


I'd say! The Foos are cool.

Dave Grohl is a pretty brilliant guy. Must be the name...


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1278285 said:


> I love how Tom takes a picture of the damage and the truck he bought from Dave is in the background. hahahah! *wait a min is that daves wife too? :laughing:


Ha ha. Tom couldn't handle my wife.


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver;1278304 said:


> I'd say! The Foos are cool.
> 
> Dave Grohl is a pretty brilliant guy. Must be the name...


X2 That is cool...can't listen to country all day with the machines running. Did you make the cut? 1 of the 70.?

RooferDave ...your girlfriend is cute.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1278369 said:


> X2 That is cool...can't listen to country all day with the machines running. Did you make the cut? 1 of the 70.?
> 
> RooferDave ...your girlfriend is cute.


In short no but I wouldn't have minded going but wasn't heart broken that I'm not. My new guy would have given pretty much anything to go though.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1278370 said:


> In short no but I wouldn't have minded going but wasn't heart broken that I'm not. My new guy would have given pretty much anything to go though.


Since he already gave you his left nut to work for you,I don't think he has anything left to give to go !


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Our new product VAST pavers is starting to take off. First driveway is ready for them to be installed. Got the base in and just waiting for the pavers to be delivered (prob. tomorrow). Once its done I will show pics on here. Second job with them is sold already just need to place the order. Phone is ringing about it and a couple inquiring emails. This stuff is fantastic. I can't wait to work with it for the first time when it arrives. 

Are all you other landscape/construction boys going nuts already? I've never seen a season start with such momentum. Usually its just a trickle now and building throughout the summer. We hit the ground running this year and are going nuts. Haven't even had time to wash/paint/oil the snow gear and store it. Already on project 7 this season! I think I'm driving my bin guy nuts with the orders lol.


----------



## PlatinumService

R.G.PEEL;1278403 said:


> Our new product VAST pavers is starting to take off. First driveway is ready for them to be installed. Got the base in and just waiting for the pavers to be delivered (prob. tomorrow). Once its done I will show pics on here. Second job with them is sold already just need to place the order. Phone is ringing about it and a couple inquiring emails. This stuff is fantastic. I can't wait to work with it for the first time when it arrives.
> 
> Are all you other landscape/construction boys going nuts already? I've never seen a season start with such momentum. Usually its just a trickle now and building throughout the summer. We hit the ground running this year and are going nuts. Haven't even had time to wash/paint/oil the snow gear and store it. Already on project 7 this season! I think I'm driving my bin guy nuts with the orders lol.


im interested in this vast pavers you speak of.

things are pretty consistant on the booking front. starting to book june work, we have the aurora home show this weekend. should be a good turn out with the rain being forcasted. i hope i can book the rest of the season from this show, but i doubt i will get that much work.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

QUOTE=PlatinumService;1278408]im interested in this vast pavers you speak of.

things are pretty consistant on the booking front. starting to book june work, we have the aurora home show this weekend. should be a good turn out with the rain being forcasted. i hope i can book the rest of the season from this show, but i doubt i will get that much work.[/QUOTE]

Just meeting with a cuistomer call me in half an hour. 647 225 9170 I'll tell you about it.


----------



## PlatinumService

R.G.PEEL;1278411 said:


> QUOTE=PlatinumService;1278408]im interested in this vast pavers you speak of.
> 
> things are pretty consistant on the booking front. starting to book june work, we have the aurora home show this weekend. should be a good turn out with the rain being forcasted. i hope i can book the rest of the season from this show, but i doubt i will get that much work.


Just meeting with a cuistomer call me in half an hour. 647 225 9170 I'll tell you about it.[/QUOTE]

i wont lie ill probably be in bed by then LOL. ill talk with you tomorrow morning. good luck with your customer.


----------



## forbidden

Yah, ok, today was not fun. A foot of snow, jets sliding off runways, snowblower coughing up oil and wet heavy crap to shovel all day long.


----------



## buckwheat_la

forbidden;1278454 said:


> Yah, ok, today was not fun. A foot of snow, jets sliding off runways, snowblower coughing up oil and wet heavy crap to shovel all day long.


X2 lethbridge wasnt suppose to get much, instead we got 10 inches of heavy white [email protected] ! I heard Vulcan got it the worst though.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I can't believe no one bought that fisher I posted. I picked it up today for 1400. Needs an edge. I don't even have a mount. Yet
Sweeping the night away Here comes the rain. Drove a duramax today to pick up that plow. Sure r quiet. Maybe when I retire I'll get one.


----------



## DeVries

buckwheat_la;1278462 said:


> X2 lethbridge wasnt suppose to get much, instead we got 10 inches of heavy white [email protected] ! I heard Vulcan got it the worst though.....


I feel for you guy's. I would not want to be in your shoes right now, I'm in summer mode now and everything winter related has been put away.


----------



## buckwheat_la

DeVries;1278477 said:


> I feel for you guy's. I would not want to be in your shoes right now, I'm in summer mode now and everything winter related has been put away.


LOL, I hear you, all our winter stuff was put away too, and our skid steers, tractor, and loader were all in for servicing after such a rough winter, it was a scramble last night to get everything back together and back out of storage to do this snowfall, putting oil back in snowblower; we can't even get any more snow shovels, we went through about 60 shovels this year, and even now all the shovels I have left are worn down quite a bit.

But in the end all the clients were done, and no major disasters, so I am not going to complain......much.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That's crazy!!!! Hey, it is still before April 15th!


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1278498 said:


> That's crazy!!!! Hey, it is still before April 15th!


Last day today Jon. :redbounce


----------



## greywynd

And snow in the forecast for Sunday! 

Yea, I've been digging for about 4 weeks now, all early rush stuff, should have most of it wrapped up next week, then I'll slow down for a couple weeks, then May 1st it always gets busy again. I always find spring is the busiest time of year personally too, family stuff, work around the house etc all adds up.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1278507 said:


> Last day today Jon. :redbounce


I've been turning my phone off at night for the past week... Somehow I think I sleep better...


----------



## Triple L

You know you shouldn't be doing clean-ups when the truck says "ice possible, drive with care" LOL

Man its some cold out!


----------



## forbidden

And another 10cm coming tomorrow. FO Mother Nature, your trying my patience now. On the other hand, the Toro single stage snowblowers worked awesome. Did not break one shovel this year that was not already broken. Rivet a chunk of 1/4" black abs to the bottom of those shovels, they don't wear anywhere near as much and are that much more rigid to scrape with. 10 minutes and $10.00 = much longer shovel life.


----------



## buckwheat_la

forbidden;1278559 said:


> And another 10cm coming tomorrow. FO Mother Nature, your trying my patience now. On the other hand, the Toro single stage snowblowers worked awesome. Did not break one shovel this year that was not already broken. Rivet a chunk of 1/4" black abs to the bottom of those shovels, they don't wear anywhere near as much and are that much more rigid to scrape with. 10 minutes and $10.00 = much longer shovel life.


Thats a good idea, where do you get flat abs from though? Are you thinking that 10cm is going to amount to anything?


----------



## greywynd

Hey, question for you guys. What/where do you get sunglasses? I go through a couple pairs a year, doesn't seem to matter what I do with them. No sense buying good quality stuff, as I can't keep them safe long enough to warrant it. I'm finding as the sun gets brighter now, I'm needing them more with the excavator to make it easier to see into bright and dark spots and to reduce glare.


----------



## buckwheat_la

greywynd;1278568 said:


> Hey, question for you guys. What/where do you get sunglasses? I go through a couple pairs a year, doesn't seem to matter what I do with them. No sense buying good quality stuff, as I can't keep them safe long enough to warrant it. I'm finding as the sun gets brighter now, I'm needing them more with the excavator to make it easier to see into bright and dark spots and to reduce glare.


Usually buy safety sun glasses at home depot, or other hardware stores.


----------



## cet

I'm really good with sunglasses. I wear Oakley. They are $240 but when the lenses get scratched too much you can send them back to Oakley and they send a new pair for $105. I'm on my 4th pair in 11 years.


----------



## grandview

For what you pay for them and what you make ,I'd figure you would donate them and use it as a tax write off.


----------



## cet

grandview;1278612 said:


> For what you pay for them and what you make ,I'd figure you would donate them and use it as a tax write off.


You need to make money before you need tax write off's. 

The Boss is in Buffalo again boosting your economy. This time she took my daughter, I guess she is in training.:crying:


----------



## grandview

cet;1278624 said:


> You need to make money before you need tax write off's.
> 
> The Boss is in Buffalo again boosting your economy. This time she took my daughter, I guess she is in training.:crying:


there was something on the news today about some Canadian women buying a lot of stuff at the mall and they had to restock it. Now I know why!payup


----------



## cet

grandview;1278627 said:


> there was something on the news today about some Canadian women buying a lot of stuff at the mall and they had to restock it. Now I know why!payup


She's had lots of practice, and pretty good at it by now.


----------



## grandview

Worst part is,they buy it here and it was made in Canada and it cost less!


----------



## Elite_Maint

grandview;1278634 said:


> Worst part is,they buy it here and it was made in Canada and it cost less!


:laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

E Maintenance;1278643 said:


> :laughing:


price and artic blade here and then one in the usa. no joke its so much more here.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1278624 said:


> You need to make money before you need tax write off's.
> :


 a lot of people don't understand that concept! As a privately held company you don't want to make money I suppose payup
Different in the public sector


----------



## Elite_Maint

LINE-X or RHINO? Which bed liner is better?? I have my 2010 with Rhino and i just did my 99 with Line-x.. I like Rhino now i wanna give Line-x a try... what did you guys experience??


----------



## Triple L

I just chose Line-X... I'm sure u seen my thread... It seems to last the best and looks great


----------



## goel

Cedar Grounds;1278670 said:


> a lot of people don't understand that concept! As a privately held company you don't want to make money I suppose payup
> Different in the public sector


My opinion is that I wanna pay taxes.

Lots and lots of taxes. payup

Because that means thier is so much $$ that I can't buy anything else because I have 4 of everything and I am making so much money, I gotta pay the tax man. And I have a very good accountant.

But, yes I hate paying taxes also.


----------



## musclecarboy

goel;1278734 said:


> My opinion is that I wanna pay taxes.
> 
> Lots and lots of taxes. payup
> 
> Because that means thier is so much $$ that I can't buy anything else because I have 4 of everything and I am making so much money, I gotta pay the tax man. And I have a very good accountant.
> 
> But, yes I hate paying taxes also.


Thats exactly it. Any good company pays taxes. I love when people buy a bunch of new stuff just so they don't pay tax....


----------



## Mr.Markus

I pay more in income tax now, than I made gross when I was 25 and I made good coin then. :crying:


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1278738 said:


> I pay more in income tax now, than I made gross when I was 25 and I made good coin then. :crying:


Hard work pays off.


----------



## DeVries

musclecarboy;1278735 said:


> Thats exactly it. Any good company pays taxes. I love when people buy a bunch of new stuff just so they don't pay tax....


The company shouldn't pay the taxes, you should personally, to a point anyway. Personal taxes are less than corporate taxes.


----------



## cet

DeVries;1278757 said:


> The company shouldn't pay the taxes, you should personally, to a point anyway. Personal taxes are less than corporate taxes.


My accountant work argue that point pretty hard. Corp. tax is 16%. Hard to get your personal tax less then that IMO


----------



## musclecarboy

DeVries;1278757 said:


> The company shouldn't pay the taxes, you should personally, to a point anyway. Personal taxes are less than corporate taxes.


Corp tax is way less. If you're making around 100k your marginal tax rate is way higher than Corp tax. You should pay yourself around $1000 a week gross so it looks good qualifying for mortgages to buy investment real estate, the rest of profit should be left in the Corp to pay low tax rate. Employees/self-employed get killed by tax, corp's are groovy with low tax.


----------



## grandview

For what it costs for a Timmie's,how do you guys have money to pay your taxes?


----------



## cet

grandview;1278763 said:


> For what it costs for a Timmie's,how do you guys have money to pay your taxes?


And Tim's is going up next week, unless it did this week. With the price of fuel now it's hard to afford to buy coffee.


----------



## grandview

cet;1278768 said:


> And Tim's is going up next week, unless it did this week. With the price of fuel now it's hard to afford to buy coffee.


Same here,maybe put some ethanol in the coffee and if you have any left put it in the gas tank.


----------



## goel

Timmy's is already up, happened on the 11th.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1278768 said:


> And Tim's is going up next week, unless it did this week. With the price of fuel now it's hard to afford to buy coffee.


At par currency, gas is over $5 for a US gal. Imagine when our dOllar drops


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1278775 said:


> At par currency, gas is over $5 for a US gal. Imagine when our dOllar drops


I always fuel my truck before the light comes on. I swipe my Visa at the pump. I have the small tank in my truck and the pump shuts off at $100 before the tank is full.


----------



## Grassman09

E Maintenance;1278694 said:


> LINE-X or RHINO? Which bed liner is better?? I have my 2010 with Rhino and i just did my 99 with Line-x.. I like Rhino now i wanna give Line-x a try... what did you guys experience??


Rhino seams soft in the summer heat. I wouldnt want the tool at the stone or sod yard to push a skid in the back of my truck if it was rhino in it. Whats the Rhino warranty is it th same as line x?


----------



## Grassman09

E Maintenance;1278694 said:


> LINE-X or RHINO? Which bed liner is better?? I have my 2010 with Rhino and i just did my 99 with Line-x.. I like Rhino now i wanna give Line-x a try... what did you guys experience??





cet;1278777 said:


> I always fuel my truck before the light comes on. I swipe my Visa at the pump. I have the small tank in my truck and the pump shuts off at $100 before the tank is full.


$100 at the gas station doesnt get you much these days. I switched from Shell and Air Miles to Pioneer where you get points and cash back on diesel.. Almost enough to buy a double double.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1278777 said:


> I always fuel my truck before the light comes on. I swipe my Visa at the pump. I have the small tank in my truck and the pump shuts off at $100 before the tank is full.


I gave up on that long time ago. I always fill up and go in. Some pumps are $75 limit


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Corporate tax is lower and if ur paying itself out of a Corp a dividend is best
Best one I didnt know till an audit was done was a loan from Corp to shareholder can be interest free and paid back with in one year nontax 
Charitable donations should be done personally not company as it will save u more tax
I do a large donation to our hospital every month for the next 9 yes personally It lowers my personal tax and allowsy my corp to pay me more The hospital is mybest tenant and hopefully they will name parking lot after me and let me plow it too.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1278789 said:


> hopefully they will name parking lot after me and let me plow it too.


Pristine Property already has the contract. The one from Scarborough that is..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grassman09;1278791 said:


> Pristine Property already has the contract. The one from Scarborough that is..


He can have the one up here too, if we can crack the current contract holders bid.
Cobourg has a heli-pad so Jon can fly up here to plow it, and I'd keep an eye on it.

Just got in from sweeping. Having a bowl of icecream and it tastes like dust. Yum!

Ive been getting diesel at canadian tire... go in get a 10x coupon from the store which lasts a week or two... fill up pay cash or debit and get 10x the canadian tire money. adds up. on top there are coupons inside the gas bar for items not listed in the flyer. picked up 2 push brooms for $6 each today


----------



## forbidden

Industrial Paints and Plastics for the ABS. The temps have come down again, betting that we will be out mid afternoon tomorrow on the commercial side and then early Sunday morning for a full pull on the residential and commercial. Going to be messy this time.


----------



## buckwheat_la

forbidden;1278798 said:


> Industrial Paints and Plastics for the ABS. The temps have come down again, betting that we will be out mid afternoon tomorrow on the commercial side and then early Sunday morning for a full pull on the residential and commercial. Going to be messy this time.


I'm not going to take that bet, they are calling for 5 to 10cm here over the weekend, thanks for the info on the abs, will check it out.


----------



## grandview

cet;1278777 said:


> I always fuel my truck before the light comes on. I swipe my Visa at the pump. I have the small tank in my truck and the pump shuts off at $100 before the tank is full.


And it comes up declined because your wife got to your card first.


----------



## cet

grandview;1278833 said:


> And it comes up declined because your wife got to your card first.


For 20 years we never had a joint Visa. Last year I put her on my card, what a mistake that was.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1278794 said:


> He can have the one up here too, if we can crack the current contract holders bid.
> Cobourg has a heli-pad so Jon can fly up here to plow it, and I'd keep an eye on it.
> 
> Just got in from sweeping. Having a bowl of icecream and it tastes like dust. Yum!
> 
> Ive been getting diesel at canadian tire... go in get a 10x coupon from the store which lasts a week or two... fill up pay cash or debit and get 10x the canadian tire money. adds up. on top there are coupons inside the gas bar for items not listed in the flyer. picked up 2 push brooms for $6 each today


Canadian Tire doesn't sell diesel in Newmarket. The CT money adds up fast when you buy gas as often as we do.

Anyone see the gas companies profits on the news last night. In the 4th quarter Petro Canada made 3 times what they made the year before.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1278836 said:


> Anyone see the gas companies profits on the news last night. In the 4th quarter Petro Canada made 3 times what they made the year before.


Including the merger with Sunoco (Suncor) or not?


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;1278843 said:


> Including the merger with Sunoco (Suncor) or not?


I'm not sure. They all made money. Husky was the 3rd and they made double the previous year also.

It's just like the banks, they keep increasing the service fees, do less work because most of us use online banking and their profits are in the billions.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1278735 said:


> Thats exactly it. Any good company pays taxes. I love when people buy a bunch of new stuff just so they don't pay tax....


Last year I bought a wack load of new stuff... Because it was time and I wanted all the toys, not even thinking about taxes at the time... Let's just say when I did my taxes this year I was pleasently surprised... I don't know exactly what percentage everthing is but I liked the way it worked out...


----------



## cet

Triple L;1278848 said:


> Last year I bought a wack load of new stuff... Because it was time and I wanted all the toys, not even thinking about taxes at the time... Let's just say when I did my taxes this year I was pleasently surprised... I don't know exactly what percentage everthing is but I liked the way it worked out...


If you like the way it worked out this year you should be even happier next year. On many depreciating items, the first year you only get to depreciate it at 50%. For example if your depreciation rate is 30% then the first year you only get to use 15%. Providing you have bought these items and not leased them.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1278852 said:


> If you like the way it worked out this year you should be even happier next year. On many depreciating items, the first year you only get to depreciate it at 50%. For example if your depreciation rate is 30% then the first year you only get to use 15%. Providing you have bought these items and not leased them.


Up to 1000$ you can write off 100% in the first year I believe.
Keep the toys small or be creative 
At this point I have no tax issues since we spend a lot of $$$ on the biz but next year will be different.
Have a couple 000.000$ losses to carry forward from the first year of starting but that won't last to long.
Rather buy equipment vs paying taxes...


----------



## ff1221

cet;1278852 said:


> If you like the way it worked out this year you should be even happier next year. On many depreciating items, the first year you only get to depreciate it at 50%. For example if your depreciation rate is 30% then the first year you only get to use 15%. Providing you have bought these items and not leased them.


Last few green pieces we bought the dealer set the financing up as a commercial lease, we made the full payments and at the end of the term we have a $1 buyout, also the taxes are included in each payment instead of having to pay it up front. Thought this might be a little sketch, but was talking with our auditor (Audit started Oct 18 last year, still going) last week and she asked why we had put that equipment in our CCA schedule when we had a lease agreement. I explained that we had purchased them and this is how the dealer had arranged the financing. Her answer was that we had a lease agreement therefore we didn't own them until we bought them out at the end of the lease, and the monthly payments were a 100% write off, mind you I'm not sure how you add a $1 purchase as a capital asset, anyways made my day knowing that I don't have to sit on the money for years while it depreciates, always best to let the government tell you what is right and wrong.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ff1221;1278856 said:


> Last few green pieces we bought the dealer set the financing up as a commercial lease, we made the full payments and at the end of the term we have a $1 buyout, also the taxes are included in each payment instead of having to pay it up front. Thought this might be a little sketch, but was talking with our auditor (Audit started Oct 18 last year, still going) last week and she asked why we had put that equipment in our CCA schedule when we had a lease agreement. I explained that we had purchased them and this is how the dealer had arranged the financing. Her answer was that we had a lease agreement therefore we didn't own them until we bought them out at the end of the lease, and the monthly payments were a 100% write off, mind you I'm not sure how you add a $1 purchase as a capital asset, anyways made my day knowing that I don't have to sit on the money for years while it depreciates, always best to let the government tell you what is right and wrong.


YOU NEED TO SELL THAT $1 item to yourself personally for its book value!!! $1.00
its worthless on your corporate books. Then personally you could rent it to the company, or sell it on my favorite website for some of that paper money. 

I just counted and I have $29 in canadian tire money if you want to make a deal (you need to thank that lease writer)


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC;1278864 said:


> YOU NEED TO SELL THAT $1 item to yourself personally for its book value!!! $1.00
> its worthless on your corporate books. Then personally you could rent it to the company, or sell it on my favorite website for some of that paper money.
> 
> I just counted and I have $29 in canadian tire money if you want to make a deal (you need to thank that lease writer)


Thought about having my buddy start a company and put all my trucks and equipment in his name and rent it from him at cost, as a sole proprietorship, it would protect all my assets in the event my finances went awry, but you are right, disposing of those assets at the end of the lease for the book value would also protect them, and save me the capital gains if I sold them through the company for their real value, good call Dean.

Just working a deal on a new compact, so I have told both dealers that I am pricing from that I want the deal written the same way.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ff1221;1278868 said:


> Thought about having my buddy start a company and put all my trucks and equipment in his name and rent it from him at cost, as a sole proprietorship, it would protect all my assets in the event my finances went awry, but you are right, disposing of those assets at the end of the lease for the book value would also protect them, and save me the capital gains if I sold them through the company for their real value, good call Dean.
> 
> Just working a deal on a new compact, so I have told both dealers that I am pricing from that I want the deal written the same way.


Open another company.... abc holdings and leasing limited. (corporation) Sell off the assets book value or an fair value to the new company. Now you have your equipment assets protected and it generates its income from renting them to your service based business. you dont need a friend unless he's a jewish accountant  your service business wont make that much money cause it will have lots of rentals from abc but abc will show good income cause it does nothing other then rent to your service company. the banks will look at 'everything' so that wont matter. abc should be the one that needs to buy a shop and pay a mortgage next too.


----------



## forbidden

Should have taken the bet, we have a snowfall warning for amounts to 25cm today. Going to be a real stinking mess out there today. And you are getting the starts of it right now.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

We should call this taxsite.com. Tax season isn't a very big deal on me. I am an employee of R.G. Peel so my taxes are deducted every week and remitted on a regular basis throughout the year. I might get a bit back but nothing major and nothing paid. The same guy that does the books for the company has all my paychecks as well as visa bills so I don't really have any work to do.

As for the company, it pays its taxes on a regular basis as well, which also isn't a very large amount because I spend its money as fast as I make it. Nothing to do with buying equipment to avoid taxes, I just have a lot of equipment that I still need to purchase so any 'profit' buys toys.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

and driving a ford you will have lots or "repairs and maintenance" :laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, every chance you get eh? Dig Dig Dig


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

just went for a coffee and drove by the sites I swept last night with my kijiji-sweeper. rain is cleaning them up nicely. wish there was a stay on all the time button instead of holding the slider button all night, ive got a little nintendo thumb this am. its pouring down hard here. thinking about lunch and all I keep pictureing is grandviews lasagne

sorry pristine ill fill in a few of my holes here. no more dig for a while


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'd like to argue that but there's truth in it lol.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Pulling the right hand trigger should do the same thing as holding the slider.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1278895 said:


> Pulling the right hand trigger should do the same thing as holding the slider.


hmm ill try that tonight. thanks
I thought that was launch heat seeking sunshine rocket which i was saving for the winter


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1278848 said:


> Last year I bought a wack load of new stuff... Because it was time and I wanted all the toys, not even thinking about taxes at the time... Let's just say when I did my taxes this year I was pleasently surprised... I don't know exactly what percentage everthing is but I liked the way it worked out...


Same as grant, if you need to buy stuff and you have the coin, buy it! You need to INC to see major tax benefits


----------



## buckwheat_la

forbidden;1278876 said:


> Should have taken the bet, we have a snowfall warning for amounts to 25cm today. Going to be a real stinking mess out there today. And you are getting the starts of it right now.


nothing sticking yet on the roadways/walkways, but on the grass about 6cm so far, hopefully it will keep melting for the afternoon, and maybe a push tomorrow. Are you guys under a weather warning yet? the last time i checked it was just around the foothills.


----------



## dingybigfoot

How is everyone coming along with cleanups?


----------



## grandview

cet;1278834 said:


> For 20 years we never had a joint Visa. Last year I put her on my card, what a mistake that was.


Maybe you should stop spending so much money then!


----------



## forbidden

Yup, we have a weather warning now, expect up to 25cm here in Okotoks / Dewinton. Calgary is not under it but we have a crew out taking care of the seniors homes right now. I just blasted into Okotoks to take care of the commercial sidewalks. Roads and drives are bare / wet, sidewalks had up to 6cm of snow and lots coming down. Most of the snow is coming late in the day and into the overnight for us, should be the same for you with what the radar is showing.


----------



## forbidden

Who's the comedian that was asking about cleanups already? Doesn't he know it's still winter....


----------



## buckwheat_la

forbidden;1278944 said:


> Yup, we have a weather warning now, expect up to 25cm here in Okotoks / Dewinton. Calgary is not under it but we have a crew out taking care of the seniors homes right now. I just blasted into Okotoks to take care of the commercial sidewalks. Roads and drives are bare / wet, sidewalks had up to 6cm of snow and lots coming down. Most of the snow is coming late in the day and into the overnight for us, should be the same for you with what the radar is showing.


Yeah, luckily we are suppose to stay relatively warm down here.


----------



## buckwheat_la

forbidden;1278945 said:


> Who's the comedian that was asking about cleanups already? Doesn't he know it's still winter....


I haven't even began to dream of cleanups yet.


----------



## dingybigfoot

buckwheat_la;1278951 said:


> I haven't even began to dream of cleanups yet.


lol..lol..
Sorry guys! You westerners are getting it!


----------



## cet

forbidden;1278945 said:


> Who's the comedian that was asking about cleanups already? Doesn't he know it's still winter....


Last day of winter contracts was yesterday.


----------



## forbidden

758 hours and climbing for winter thus far. All our contracts ended end of March, now it is all by attendance. Finally convinced the BOW (bank of wife) that single stage snowblowers are really worth it. Only took 9" of heavy wet snow and a shovel in her hand and about 10 minutes of time to discover this. End result, 3 new Toro's and time spent on site fell like a drunk tripping on his feet.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1278960 said:


> Last day of winter contracts was yesterday.


That is easy to say on winter only clients! I'm sure our condo's or plazas we do year round wouldn't be very happy if we say winter is over after some accumulation and cold temperatures. At the end we still would be liable. It is a little Grey area if you ask me.


----------



## Triple L

dingybigfoot;1278934 said:


> How is everyone coming along with cleanups?


All commercials are done...

Begin resi's next week... Hopefully not too much to do as we do a very good fall cleanup on everything...


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;1278984 said:


> That is easy to say on winter only clients! I'm sure our condo's or plazas we do year round wouldn't be very happy if we say winter is over after some accumulation and cold temperatures. At the end we still would be liable. It is a little Grey area if you ask me.


I agree. I'm sure most of us would go, at least those that still have their equipment available.


----------



## buckwheat_la

dingybigfoot;1278958 said:


> lol..lol..
> Sorry guys! You westerners are getting it!


So far everything is melting


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1278991 said:


> All commercials are done...
> 
> Begin resi's next week... Hopefully not too much to do as we do a very good fall cleanup on everything...


Other way around for us pretty much, commercials are more forgiving vs condo's. No call so far! We have been to all sites and at least cleaned the roads. Once Grassman is out of my site this will be the last site for roads to clean up.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1279002 said:


> I agree. I'm sure most of us would go, at least those that still have their equipment available.


I'm glad we old Folks see eye to eye! Time to buy you a


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

rgpeel - trigger worked. Thumbs Up my thumb thanks you.

got any special buttons that get the bobcat out of the mud? 

sweeping along, (my machine wheel width is much wider then the sweeper) doing a final pass along the edge of the grass cleaning up really nice and the tire is just on the grass... following the road around the corner and woo-ops the back wheel seems a little soft, I realise im off path a bit and stop, try to move I slide toward the ditch. cant really bucket yourself out with a sweeeper, but I tried, ya that made it worst. 

so the bobcat is bellied out in mud on the side of the ditch... no one around to give me a yank, and well I might need a backhoe to pull me out. so I came home and mr alexander keiths and I are having a staff meeting. 

see what I can come up with tomorrow.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1279055 said:


> rgpeel - trigger worked. Thumbs Up my thumb thanks you.
> 
> got any special buttons that get the bobcat out of the mud?
> 
> sweeping along, (my machine wheel width is much wider then the sweeper) doing a final pass along the edge of the grass cleaning up really nice and the tire is just on the grass... following the road around the corner and woo-ops the back wheel seems a little soft, I realise im off path a bit and stop, try to move I slide toward the ditch. cant really bucket yourself out with a sweeeper, but I tried, ya that made it worst.
> 
> so the bobcat is bellied out in mud on the side of the ditch... no one around to give me a yank, and well I might need a backhoe to pull me out. so I came home and mr alexander keiths and I are having a staff meeting.
> 
> see what I can come up with tomorrow.


When you get skids stuck they are usually stuck pretty good especially if you have it ground out.

Maybe all 3 Dodge's.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1279058 said:


> Maybe all 3 Dodge's.


wouldnt want to blow a tranny


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1279061 said:


> wouldnt want to blow a tranny


Or all 3,,,,,,


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1279061 said:


> wouldnt want to blow a tranny


haha, trust me, you do not want to use a somewhat older truck to pull the skid out... I just learnt that lesson


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I dont think a truck will be pulling me out. Im sideways 1/2way down the ditch and its soft. I cant get pulled out sideways, and I cant spin the machine, and its steep. 

The new bobcat tires and rims I bought are doing me really well sitting in the seacontainer. 

Its pouring rain here, maybe it will just sink so deep I can call it in missing


----------



## cet

If you don't know someone with a heavy piece of equipment then wreckers are pretty cheap. If your in mud new tires wouldn't help you much, they fill up with mud so fast they become slicks.


----------



## goel

The better half had me out today looking at trailers. It's worth the watch, I think this is it. Talk about manoverability.


----------



## goel

cet;1279071 said:


> If you don't know someone with a heavy piece of equipment then wreckers are pretty cheap. If your in mud new tires wouldn't help you much, they fill up with mud so fast they become slicks.


Get to know your CAA guy.

I had a buddy once that got his 110 hp tractor stuck up to the rear axles. CAA marked that they pulled his car the 200 kms on the bill. :whistling:


----------



## schrader

WTF calling for 5cm of snow here today, possible 5-10cm in Muskoka. Everything is put away for the season. Only thing I have is the truck plow, Salter is tore apart and so is the 6420. Hope we don't see anything. Last year this time we were full on cutting grass, this year i think we will be a week behind our usual May 1 start. Clean ups all done, couple of mulch jobs and some fertilizing to do the just wait for some warm weather.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's snowing here now, thought it was fog. Doubt it will stick to pavement though.


----------



## forbidden

5:30am, looks outside to 6" of not green grass to be mowed in the dark......


----------



## Elite_Maint

WTF! Snowing in Vaughan!....doubt it will stick but still made me jump out of bed when i looked out the window!!!


----------



## Triple L

I lifted my head up with one eye open to see a white garage roof and some flakes coming down... Said WTF and went back to bed LOL... It sure didn't make me jump out of bed!


----------



## JD Dave

Dean take your new Dodge and give it a try pulling it out. Put it in 4lo and have someone in the skid. Just take it easy and you have nothing to lose. If that doesn't work call a wrecker. We've pulled out tractors in the field with pickups as well as tractor trailers that just needed a bit to get going. As long as your truck is empty you will be fine but I'd put a ton of something in the bed.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Maybe now that Chad's got both hands out of bed.....http://www.tripleltowing.com/


----------



## rooferdave

I just pulled a forklift out of mud last week (not mine) as dave said 4 low but... pull it in reverse, this will give you the traction you need.... # 2 another time we buried some equipment I have used two trucks together to pull in series to pull out stuck equipment


----------



## ff1221

Friggin near a blizzard here, lawns are covered in the last 15-20 mins, won't stick around, I'll continue servicing the zero turn and ignore the snow equipment.


----------



## CGM Inc.

goel;1279083 said:


> The better half had me out today looking at trailers. It's worth the watch, I think this is it. Talk about manoverability.


That is awesome! Maybe a little over the 75Kg or so roof capacity


----------



## musclecarboy

Just woke up to snow on my hood. Oops! Oh well, even shaded areas didn't stick so it's all good.


----------



## buckwheat_la

Guys have all been out since 6am, got another 10cm of the stuff and not suppose to get over 0 today


----------



## greywynd

Shucks, you guys in Alberta get to have all the fun!! No really, keep it all too!! 

Actually, I can't even imagine what it would feel like to deal with that stuff now, hopefully no breakdowns or anything, just a straight, nice plow and finish up the season for good this year for you guys.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

got it out!

went this morning and the pavement was dry as it was windy last night. used the '99 (which has already had its tranny upgraded, I thought of all you guys doing this -> - > :laughing
got a long chain and hooked it to the hooks on the bucket arms so I could lift the arms up and down to create more leverage. unhooked the sweeper. we pulled so the bobcat spun around and was facing up hill. we used 4hi but went slow. last time I used 4low I snaped the 4x4 shaft cause I was almost out and gave it some peddle and the torque destroyed the 4x4 shaft. so now my 4x4low says "call tow truck" on the label.

Homestar Snow Removal and SOD REPAIR at your service.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1279185 said:


> got it out!
> 
> went this morning and the pavement was dry as it was windy last night. used the '99 (which has already had its tranny upgraded, I thought of all you guys doing this -> - > :laughing
> got a long chain and hooked it to the hooks on the bucket arms so I could lift the arms up and down to create more leverage. unhooked the sweeper. we pulled so the bobcat spun around and was facing up hill. we used 4hi but went slow. last time I used 4low I snaped the 4x4 shaft cause I was almost out and gave it some peddle and the torque destroyed the 4x4 shaft. so now my 4x4low says "call tow truck" on the label.
> 
> Homestar Snow Removal and SOD REPAIR at your service.


Happens to the best of us.......keeps us humble, glad to see it didn't cost you a tow on top of the sod repair.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1279185 said:


> got it out!
> 
> went this morning and the pavement was dry as it was windy last night. used the '99 (which has already had its tranny upgraded, I thought of all you guys doing this -> - > :laughing
> got a long chain and hooked it to the hooks on the bucket arms so I could lift the arms up and down to create more leverage. unhooked the sweeper. we pulled so the bobcat spun around and was facing up hill. we used 4hi but went slow. last time I used 4low I snaped the 4x4 shaft cause I was almost out and gave it some peddle and the torque destroyed the 4x4 shaft. so now my 4x4low says "call tow truck" on the label.
> 
> Homestar Snow Removal and SOD REPAIR at your service.


That's not stuck. Glad you got it out. 4wd low is actually easier on everything. You can practically let it idle and it will pull like a tank.


----------



## Triple L

Glad you got it out Dean! The sod repair is the worst part.. Other then leaving the machine there all night for everyone to laugh at


----------



## musclecarboy

So many different metal paint/rust paint products out there.... What the heck do I choose


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1279208 said:


> So many different metal paint/rust paint products out there.... What the heck do I choose


If your brushing and rolling it go with Tremclad. If your spraying it go with a good primer sealer from an automotive place like Napa then pick your top coat.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1279211 said:


> If your brushing and rolling it go with Tremclad. If your spraying it go with a good primer sealer from an automotive place like Napa then pick your top coat.


X2
If it's for your dump trailer... I'd just go with tremclad gloss black. They need touching up every year anyway so keep it cheap. One year I spent big bucks and big prep on POR 15 for my trailer and wasn't pleased at all.
Now I just paint cheap and make it look good..............or buy aluminum or galvanized 
I hate painting....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

remember Im use to playing in my sandbox with my little tonka's so that was stuck for me.

i got a few funny texts early this morning. "gutter bobcat!" "did you fall asleep sweeping?" "were you sweeping the ditch" 
good times.


----------



## musclecarboy

Mr.Markus;1279212 said:


> X2
> If it's for your dump trailer... I'd just go with tremclad gloss black. They need touching up every year anyway so keep it cheap. One year I spent big bucks and big prep on POR 15 for my trailer and wasn't pleased at all.
> Now I just paint cheap and make it look good..............or buy aluminum or galvanized
> I hate painting....


That's what I was thinking. I have no idea what the cost would be to get it dunked in the galvanizer tank but otherwise I'll just go cheap with paint. So many people have different opinions on the more expensive paints so who knows what works.


----------



## A Man

musclecarboy;1279208 said:


> So many different metal paint/rust paint products out there.... What the heck do I choose
> 
> Your two best options are a.) epoxy or b.) a zinc rich etch primer then followed by a top coat.
> Obviously the epoxy is fastest and easiest because it's a single application. It does typically lose gloss because it's designed as a dtm (direct to metal) and is meant to "stick to" both metal and existing finish.
> Acid etch primer actually "eats into the metal", providing the adhesion then followed by a urethane top coat, providing color and better gloss. Acid etch can not be brushed because a very thin and consistent film thickness is required.
> Epoxy is likely to be the best option for you but gloss is not perfect. Marine coatings is not too bad they have the best of both worlds (but not cheap). Check out www.noahsboatbuildingcom


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1279213 said:


> remember Im use to playing in my sandbox with my little tonka's so that was stuck for me.
> 
> i got a few funny texts early this morning. "gutter bobcat!" "did you fall asleep sweeping?" "were you sweeping the ditch"
> good times.


I make big money sweeping ditches....can't say that I enjoy it though. Think the town could throw it a little closer to the fence????????


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

what do you use?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have a old Kubota 2400 front mount with cab and 5ft rotary sweeper, also a broomer 5ft sweeper for my F2560 and an Echo power paddle.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1279224 said:


> I have a old Kubota 2400 front mount with cab and 5ft rotary sweeper, also a broomer 5ft sweeper for my F2560 and an Echo power paddle.


Around here the city cleans that up!

Easy money for u tho...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1279230 said:


> Around here the city cleans that up!
> 
> Easy money for u tho...


In Town or the city it's sand... out here it's A gravel off the road.


----------



## musclecarboy

A Man;1279217 said:


> musclecarboy;1279208 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many different metal paint/rust paint products out there.... What the heck do I choose
> 
> 
> 
> Your two best options are a.) epoxy or b.) a zinc rich etch primer then followed by a top coat.
> Obviously the epoxy is fastest and easiest because it's a single application. It does typically lose gloss because it's designed as a dtm (direct to metal) and is meant to "stick to" both metal and existing finish.
> Acid etch primer actually "eats into the metal", providing the adhesion then followed by a urethane top coat, providing color and better gloss. Acid etch can not be brushed because a very thin and consistent film thickness is required.
> Epoxy is likely to be the best option for you but gloss is not perfect. Marine coatings is not too bad they have the best of both worlds (but not cheap). Check out www.noahsboatbuildingcom
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy. I'm tempted to just roll the thing into a truck paint shop a buddy of mine's cousin owns and let him deal with it. My friend got his oooolllllldddddd dump trailer blasted and painted in 08 and it looks fantastic. Couple little rust spots but for a 3 year old job, looks great.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1279234 said:


> Thanks buddy. I'm tempted to just roll the thing into a truck paint shop a buddy of mine's cousin owns and let him deal with it. My friend got his oooolllllldddddd dump trailer blasted and painted in 08 and it looks fantastic. Couple little rust spots but for a 3 year old job, looks great.


I don't think you'll ever regret a professional sandblast and paint job... When I tell people my landscape trailer is 7 years old their eye's open up... It looks as good now as it did when I bought it brand new! LineX or scorpion coat the A frame, fenders and back pillars!


----------



## DeVries

Everythings white here now....................... melting fairly fast though.


----------



## cet

I was at Princess auto friday and they had paint on sale. Forget the make but the had JD yellow. Original price was $100 on sale for $50. I wonder how close it is to JD yellow. I bought a gallon last year from crappy tire and it wasn't even close. Might have been Valspar at Princess Auto.

It blowing like crazy here and snowing on and off. I just drove by the local golf course and there are guys out there golfing. I'm a diehard golfer but that is pushing it a little. It is also +2 here.


----------



## grandview

Anyone getting snow up there now?


----------



## ff1221

Snowing here on and of, nothing heavy and nothing sticking to the ground.

Anybody had a Big Tex trailer or know anything about them, buddy of mine is looking at a single axle, just wondering if they are any good.


----------



## cet

ff1221;1279308 said:


> Snowing here on and of, nothing heavy and nothing sticking to the ground.
> 
> Anybody had a Big Tex trailer or know anything about them, buddy of mine is looking at a single axle, just wondering if they are any good.


I have a tandem Big Tex trailer. Paid $2700 4 years ago. 16' with 24" sides and brakes on both axles. Love the trailer, I would buy another in a heart beat.

http://www.bigtextrailers.com/pdf/70tv.pdf I have this one in a 16'


----------



## musclecarboy

ff1221;1279308 said:


> Snowing here on and of, nothing heavy and nothing sticking to the ground.
> 
> Anybody had a Big Tex trailer or know anything about them, buddy of mine is looking at a single axle, just wondering if they are any good.


They sell all kinds on eBay. I wonder if they're any good


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The antichrist of equipment ( i like that one Dean ) thinks that their floats are nice. I was pricing them, gator made, and loadmax when I bought mine last spring. Can't speak to the exact model your buddy is looking at but the one I was had oilbath axles, heavy i beam construction and the same layout that my current one has. only reason I didn't go with them was $$ which was very close as well.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1279317 said:


> The antichrist of equipment ( i like that one Dean ) thinks that their floats are nice. I was pricing them, gator made, and loadmax when I bought mine last spring. Can't speak to the exact model your buddy is looking at but the one I was had oilbath axles, heavy i beam construction and the same layout that my current one has. only reason I didn't go with them was $$ which was very close as well.


So Specs were the same just pricing for loadmax was a touch less? I heard gatormade are cheap and kinda built lighter


----------



## R.G.PEEL

musclecarboy;1279352 said:


> So Specs were the same just pricing for loadmax was a touch less? I heard gatormade are cheap and kinda built lighter


All the manufacturers will offer the same things, just at different price points. They will all offer a 14 lb/ft I beam up to a 19lb/ft. All will offer different axle setups as discussed a few months ago and different lighting setups. At the end of the day, if you order identical specs, they usually can't be distinguished from each other aside from their stickers. If you can sort out which specs you require, then it just comes down to price. Gator made makes some that are even heavier built than mine or PJ etc... and they all in turn have a similar model.

I was happy to have dealt with bluewater as they made things very simple (arranged the sticker, invoice etc...) When I went there I just had to hand them a cheque and adjust the neck to my hitch. They also went tightest on their price. If at this particular point in time Gator made was hungry and would go cheaper, I'd gladly buy a same-spec gator made. Also for any of you looking at new trailers, go for the oilbath axles. You still have to grease the slippers, but aside from that its hitch and go, no packing the wheel bearings with grease or feelling them after a long haul to see if they are heated up. This is the first one I had with these axles and I love the low maintainance.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1279361 said:


> All the manufacturers will offer the same things, just at different price points. They will all offer a 14 lb/ft I beam up to a 19lb/ft. All will offer different axle setups as discussed a few months ago and different lighting setups. At the end of the day, if you order identical specs, they usually can't be distinguished from each other aside from their stickers. If you can sort out which specs you require, then it just comes down to price. Gator made makes some that are even heavier built than mine or PJ etc... and they all in turn have a similar model.
> 
> I was happy to have dealt with bluewater as they made things very simple (arranged the sticker, invoice etc...) When I went there I just had to hand them a cheque and adjust the neck to my hitch. They also went tightest on their price. If at this particular point in time Gator made was hungry and would go cheaper, I'd gladly buy a same-spec gator made. Also for any of you looking at new trailers, go for the oilbath axles. You still have to grease the slippers, but aside from that its hitch and go, no packing the wheel bearings with grease or feelling them after a long haul to see if they are heated up. This is the first one I had with these axles and I love the low maintainance.


What's the gvw of the trailer? Is there an oil change procedure for the hubs?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

On a different note, if this snow/rain would F off for a bit I have a few interesting projects on the books. One that we looked at on friday is for the backyard of a new mansion being built in the bridal path area. They have a huge existing 50 year old concrete, kidney shaped, pool from the original house that was on the lot. Because it is built right next to a ravine, they were not given permission to break it out and build a new one. They can only fix that one or fill it in. 

The contractor's solution is to build a new pool inside of the old pool and fill the remaining area surrounding it in. Then build a patio around it. The costs of doing this will be ridiculous but partially offset by not having to remove any material from site. Hopefully we can work out something because I have never built a pool in a pool and think it would be a fun project to work on. While I won't turn down simple flatwork or earthworks as it is my bread and butter, I like doing unique jobs like this. Keeps you thinking and the days more pleasant. 

Our season is looking busier than ever. I've never had a buildup of work at the start of the season like this. I'm quite pleased. I've PM'd a few of you that I haven't met yet about having a get together to kind of discuss what each person/company's strong suits are. We should do a landscapers get together to bounce ideas off each other and just become aquainted with similar businesses in the field. I'm not trying to hoar up business either, you just never know when you need someone else's skillset or input on a project. Landscapers GTG? Who would be in and when would work best? I know we're kind of in our peak season now.


----------



## ff1221

My buddy is looking at the 14' single axle with the side loading ramps, it's just for hauling his ATV around, and probably won't see more than 500km a year, I told him he can use my single axle anytime he needs it, but he's making too much money and figures he needs one more thing to take up space in the driveway, all the power to him. I told him I would check with the guys in the know (that's you fellas) and get the good word on it. Thanks guys!Thumbs Up

This is the unit, is it worth $2195?
http://owensound.kijiji.ca/c-cars-v...axle-open-utility-trailers-W0QQAdIdZ266298714


----------



## R.G.PEEL

musclecarboy;1279364 said:


> What's the gvw of the trailer? Is there an oil change procedure for the hubs?


Mine is 22000lbs. 2x10 000 oilbaths and 10% tounge weight to be distributed on the rear axle of the pull vehicle. I wasn't given a detail of when to change the oil, but I had a bit of dirt in some of the seals which was causing it to slowly leak so I took them apart this spring, resealed them, and refilled them. The hub just screws off and on, you put a little gear oil in through a plug and there is a fill line on the see-through plastic caps. Very simple. For the $5 worth of oil, I guess you could just do it once a season. I ran them all last season on that oil and they were still well lubed and in great shape when I worked on them 2 weeks ago.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Tell your buddy to buy a Miska, they make a phenomenal product. 





JOKING! Come on guys, I'm not that bad at brands! We do pretty well with the equipment we have.


----------



## grandview

Which one of you Canadian Landscapers put that wall up on homes by Holmes?


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1279369 said:


> Mine is 22000lbs. 2x10 000 oilbaths and 10% tounge weight to be distributed on the rear axle of the pull vehicle. I wasn't given a detail of when to change the oil, but I had a bit of dirt in some of the seals which was causing it to slowly leak so I took them apart this spring, resealed them, and refilled them. The hub just screws off and on, you put a little gear oil in through a plug and there is a fill line on the see-through plastic caps. Very simple. For the $5 worth of oil, I guess you could just do it once a season. I ran them all last season on that oil and they were still well lubed and in great shape when I worked on them 2 weeks ago.


Wouldn't that be over a 350's GCWR? What weight do you have your truck stickered at? I thought you need to have it at the combined weight of the trailer and truck, not just truck and tongue weight.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Im not a landscaper but if there is beer and or food involved I would attend. 
It wasnt me that called you the equipment supersatan it was mrmarkus. 

mrmarkus you have the most equipment I have seen for a guy that runs solo. Your wife must give you a good allowance.


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC;1279377 said:


> Im not a landscaper but if there is beer and or food involved I would attend.
> It wasnt me that called you the equipment supersatan it was mrmarkus.
> 
> mrmarkus you have the most equipment I have seen for a guy that runs solo. Your wife must give you a good allowance.


Us self employed fellas have to have a lot of equipment, makes up for staff, we let the equipment do the work instead of the man.
I'm trying to get my wife to extend my allowance just enough to buy a new compact tractor/loader/mower, and she's the one who get's to use it, so I can't see why she wouldn't agree.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

musclecarboy;1279375 said:


> Wouldn't that be over a 350's GCWR? What weight do you have your truck stickered at? I thought you need to have it at the combined weight of the trailer and truck, not just truck and tongue weight.


You're correct Tom, its like you just read the book for your A recently or something lol. I can't pull the trailer at capacity with a 350. That would be overweight. Our trucks are each stickered at their respective GCWR which is different on all of them. That is the number that needs to be respected, the excess rating on the trailer is just that, excess. Its what could be pulled on that trailer given that the truck pulling is licensed to handle that. I think I'm 'bending' the rules when the hoe is on it with the black truck pulling, but that is still only half the payload capacity of the trailer (which has massive braking capacity) and right at the threshold of the truck. I think the MTO would have to be a huge dick to bust me on that one. If I were in their boots I'd be more worried about the guys with tandem 5000s pulling the same machine with the same truck but lighter trailer. They would be within the limits of their sticker, but at the maximum of their breaking and handling capacity. When I pull the bigger of my floats with a full load on, it is seriously an easier pull than my smaller trailer with the lightest bobcat. Once its rolling it is super easy to turn or stop.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

ff1221;1279378 said:


> Us self employed fellas have to have a lot of equipment, makes up for staff, we let the equipment do the work instead of the man.
> I'm trying to get my wife to extend my allowance just enough to buy a new compact tractor/loader/mower, and she's the one who get's to use it, so I can't see why she wouldn't agree.


That should be out of her allowance, not yours!


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1279382 said:


> You're correct Tom, its like you just read the book for your A recently or something lol. I can't pull the trailer at capacity with a 350. That would be overweight. Our trucks are each stickered at their respective GCWR which is different on all of them. That is the number that needs to be respected, the excess rating on the trailer is just that, excess. Its what could be pulled on that trailer given that the truck pulling is licensed to handle that. I think I'm 'bending' the rules when the hoe is on it with the black truck pulling, but that is still only half the payload capacity of the trailer (which has massive braking capacity) and right at the threshold of the truck. I think the MTO would have to be a huge dick to bust me on that one. If I were in their boots I'd be more worried about the guys with tandem 5000s pulling the same machine with the same truck but lighter trailer. They would be within the limits of their sticker, but at the maximum of their breaking and handling capacity. When I pull the bigger of my floats with a full load on, it is seriously an easier pull than my smaller trailer with the lightest bobcat. Once its rolling it is super easy to turn or stop.


10-4. I just want to do it right with my freshly minted AR. My dump trailer is comfortably within my truck's limits but if I want to buy a nice big gooseneck dump trailer or float, I'll have to watch my numbers. Thanks for the lesson lol


----------



## schrader

Just got back from Hamilton, 5cm of snow on the ground in Singhampton, blinding white outs and black ice. I could be screwed on this one as I have no salter ready to go.


----------



## musclecarboy

schrader;1279395 said:


> Just got back from Hamilton, 5cm of snow on the ground in Singhampton, blinding white outs and black ice. I could be screwed on this one as I have no salter ready to go.


As rare as it is to snow now, that's why I left mine in the dually


----------



## R.G.PEEL

musclecarboy;1279394 said:


> 10-4. I just want to do it right with my freshly minted AR. My dump trailer is comfortably within my truck's limits but if I want to buy a nice big gooseneck dump trailer or float, I'll have to watch my numbers. Thanks for the lesson lol


No lesson, you were right in the first place. You'd love a gooseneck. Aside from the issue of having a salter in when you need to tow. Its night and day the way it handles. If you pulled at your sticker with a tounge hitch, it throws the truck around pretty good. Gooseneck you almost forget its there. The trailer bears the weight and you have massive leverage on it when turning or pushing/pulling it compared to pulling at the bumper.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1279377 said:


> Im not a landscaper but if there is beer and or food involved I would attend.
> It wasnt me that called you the equipment supersatan it was mrmarkus.
> 
> mrmarkus you have the most equipment I have seen for a guy that runs solo. Your wife must give you a good allowance.


Comes with years.....I never really trade anything in or sell it. Everything has a use. Always dream of upgrading though.... just set with what works for me.
Nice to have new but I find it gets old fast............like me.


----------



## cet

schrader;1279395 said:


> Just got back from Hamilton, 5cm of snow on the ground in Singhampton, blinding white outs and black ice. I could be screwed on this one as I have no salter ready to go.


How bad is it up there? Do you want to borrow a truck. I have 2 with salters ready to go. You are welcome to borrow one if you are stuck. PM me if you need one.


----------



## grandview

Today:realmad:


----------



## Triple L

grandview;1279428 said:


> Today:realmad:


Same here... Looks like a crap week for clean-ups... +5 tomarrow :realmad:


----------



## forbidden

What is this "clean up" and "tomorrow" that you mention?

INSTALLING SPRING.............44% completed.
INSTALLATION DELAYED........... Please Wait.
INSTALLATION FAILED........ Please Try Again.
404 ERROR........ Season "SPRING" Cannot Be Found. Season "SPRING" Cannot Be Located. The Season you are looking for might have been removed, had it's name changed or is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hopefully its a decent week for waterproofing a house, pouring two concrete slabs, slamming a driveway, and relocating an 8 inch watermain. It better be, cuz thats what I need to get accomplished this week.


----------



## greywynd

R.G.PEEL;1279435 said:


> Hopefully its a decent week for waterproofing a house, pouring two concrete slabs, slamming a driveway, and relocating an 8 inch watermain. It better be, cuz thats what I need to get accomplished this week.


Hope you started last week then.....

If you're tight on manpower, I may be able to come help you a day or two from Wed on....will know better after tomorrow.

Having family with health issues really sucks, just found out last night that my sis was in hospital, and had to have all toes from one foot, and one or two from the other removed yesterday. She's had Diabetes since childhood, and has been having issues with infections etc in her feet for some time. I think I'm going to keep my workload light for a while in case I need to free up some time to help out with it.


----------



## schrader

cet;1279423 said:


> How bad is it up there? Do you want to borrow a truck. I have 2 with salters ready to go. You are welcome to borrow one if you are stuck. PM me if you need one.


Thanks Chris, the snow quit around 10pm and things dried up not bad, a couple ice spots here and there nothing to big to worry about. That was a close one.


----------



## cet

schrader;1279500 said:


> Thanks Chris, the snow quit around 10pm and things dried up not bad, a couple ice spots here and there nothing to big to worry about. That was a close one.


It's a long way to come but if you are ever stuck there is always 1 ready to go.

Glad it stopped. Winter is long enough without this crap in April. Should have been golfing already and the course isn't even open yet.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cold this morning. -1 out. really windy lady night. I spent 20 mins picking up all the nofrills garbage in my parking lot that blew over. 

greywynd - hope everything works out. best of luck.


----------



## JD Dave

That's scary stuff Greywynd, hope things get much better for your sister.


----------



## greywynd

Unfortunately as Diabetics get older, the issues become worse. We knew this was likely going to happen for a few months, Thursday afternoon she had severs leg pain, and a quick trip to her Dr had her go straight to hospital, and they did the surgery Saturday. She has a son that lives with her that is 19 now, he does a lot to help her, but he needs a lot of guidance and unfortunately doesn't have a lot of drive to get things done. I'm going to see if I can help get him motivated, and also see what I can do to help them out. 

Unfortunately we are very familiar with what this disease does, I lost a brother to it in 2002, and he'd had the same issues with his legs and feet as well. 

Thanks for the thoughts fellas! Just knowing that I have support in various ways is always nice to know.


----------



## DeVries

Snowing again, all the grass is white. What happened to spring.


----------



## forbidden

See my last post.


----------



## grandview

Time to get the plows out? And put the mowers away!


----------



## buckwheat_la

forbidden;1279581 said:


> See my last post.


X2 lots of snow where I am at, and not going to melt for a couple days


----------



## DeVries

Well the plows don't need to come out because it's not sticking to concrete, asphalt surfaces. But this slows the other jobs down that are booked for this week.


----------



## musclecarboy

Snowing a tad in forest hill. Poured 8 meters this morning... That's going to be a slow cure


----------



## grandview

Hey Chris,since you were up so early this morning checking the weather channel and your wife still can't find the stove and fridge,Figured I'd whip you up some breakfast!Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I love how there is a snowflake on the plate. 
grandview you'd make someone a good wife. Thumbs Up


----------



## grandview

MIDTOWNPC;1279603 said:


> I love how there is a snowflake on the plate.
> grandview you'd make someone a good wife. Thumbs Up


And I'd even put out for her!Thumbs Up


----------



## grandview

plows on or keep them off? If you look closer you can see a guy putting down fertilizer,that pix was from an hour early then the second one.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1279603 said:


> I love how there is a snowflake on the plate.
> grandview you'd make someone a good wife. Thumbs Up


Breakfast at 1:30 in the afternoon............yep sounds like my wife.
I'd be calling that 3rd breakfast.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Mr.Markus;1279629 said:


> Breakfast at 1:30 in the afternoon:rolleyes


1:30 PM breakfasts is normal for adult film star Mr. GrandHugh Heffner....:laughing:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I need to buy a cloning machine. Running three sites at once is putting a wrinkle on my forehead.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1279664 said:


> I need to buy a cloning machine. Running three sites at once is putting a wrinkle on my forehead.


Oh come on, lighten up. I'm sure the pocketbook puts a smile on your face!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

One day it will. Lol right now its just paying for multiple sites equip and labour! Just driving through your hood tom, going to take the first load of vast to my jobsite.


----------



## greywynd

*sniff* I feel for ya....I'm trying to decide whether I should cut wood, load some scrap I want to get rid of, or what for tomorrow...have a day available and trying to decide what I should do to make the most of it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Thanks mark. This is cool though, I'm hauling a 1200 sq ft surface and a packer with a pickup. Looks huge but weighs nothing. VAST PAVERS!


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1279666 said:


> One day it will. Lol right now its just paying for multiple sites equip and labour! Just driving through your hood tom, going to take the first load of vast to my jobsite.


Haha it's all good. Call me when you have it all done up, I really want to see the stuff installed.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1279681 said:


> Thanks mark. This is cool though, I'm hauling a 1200 sq ft surface and a packer with a pickup. Looks huge but weighs nothing. VAST PAVERS!


Just looked at the web site....in 3 years we installed 1 Holland Stone patio which looks like all they got. Colours and patterns are a little dated...


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1279686 said:


> Just looked at the web site....in 3 years we installed 1 Holland Stone patio which looks like all they got. Colours and patterns are a little dated...


That's the problem with permeable stuff... It has to be all modular to leave the gaps. It's good stuff for commercial installs


----------



## ff1221

R.G.PEEL;1279681 said:


> Thanks mark. This is cool though, I'm hauling a 1200 sq ft surface and a packer with a pickup. Looks huge but weighs nothing. VAST PAVERS!


I'm intrigued by this product, just wish it came in more paver styles, but the deck re-surface looks like it could be unique selling feature for those people that want to re-vamp their tired old deck. Are you a dealer?


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1279686 said:


> Just looked at the web site....in 3 years we installed 1 Holland Stone patio which looks like all they got. Colours and patterns are a little dated...


Ya it looks like a great eco friendly product, and overall better and easier for the contractor... But there is soo much nicer and way more modern and unique pavers out there that this stuff looks like its a dinosaur...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Yep and ill give anyone who wants it 15 percent off. The lack of vbarietyhas been brought up and they're working on it. Lots of benefits though so I think it'll fly.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1279697 said:


> Ya it looks like a great eco friendly product, and overall better and easier for the contractor... But there is soo much nicer and way more modern and unique pavers out there that this stuff looks like its a dinosaur...


You guys are gonna give Grant a complex.............


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Thick skin markus. Lol I have nothing at stake so I'm not all offended like the dude selling the china loaders! If it sells it sells, if not, oh well. I sold the first two in canada already. I like playing with new technologies(


----------



## R.G.PEEL

As for the holland stone style, While it is not my favourite of patterns, it is still quite popular. Most new condos use it for their walkways and patios. The building I am in was built last year by liberty and has thousands of square feet. This is one of the things I'm after is trying to get them to use VAST. It is WAY lighter for the rooftop patios that are popular for condos. Also as many of us here on plowsite know, concrete pavers need ice melter. VAST can be salted with rock salt! That really adds up over the life of a walkway.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Looks like mother nature is going to be OK with me today. Rains not supposed to start until afternoon. We're pouring a concrete sports court, first truck at 8 am. It will have flashed already by the time it rains. NICE! Sometimes things work out.


----------



## Triple L

Haha, and here I pulled my horst blade into the shop last night and started working on it, hoping I would be able to finish it today in the rain.... The weather never works out... Looks like an OK day to do some more cleanups... Hopefully tomarrow will be a rain day... Haha, how backwards does this sound LOL


----------



## schrader

WTF possible freezing rain and ice pellets tonight, it's the 20th of April tomorrow is spring ever going to come.


----------



## forbidden

2 feet of fresh snow on one of the golf courses near here. They are using snowblowers to clear the snow off all the greens. Winter golf anyone?


----------



## greywynd

Winter golf? Isn't that why they make the orange golf balls?


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1279721 said:


> As for the Holland stone style, While it is not my favourite of patterns, it is still quite popular. Most new condos use it for their walkways and patios. The building I am in was built last year by liberty and has thousands of square feet..


Condo's are cheap and Holland is exactly that! Not bashing the product! I like the green thought behind it! A lot less pain on the Guys to lay it down too!


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

It is fitting that as I returned to plowsite to see that the last post was from Cedar Grounds. Had to get up this morning to Cee if Dar was any freezing rain happening here. Got a massive system moving up from the States , Still 3.7 degrees Cee here and hoping it holds.. Had to put some plows back on and one sander back into service. Now Im going to Cee if Dars any coffee Grounds left to make a instant.And maybe a ounce of Brandy with it to toast the morning. Have a great summer:waving:


----------



## greywynd

2 C here, and rain....of course I'm hauling sand in to a job and will be in and out all morning, and needing to run the mini ex to spread the sand (open station machine.) I think the insulated pants and coat might get broken out again today....


----------



## musclecarboy

Christmas time! LOL


----------



## greywynd

Fancy looking A frame for a plow you got there......


----------



## Triple L

greywynd;1280044 said:


> Fancy looking A frame for a plow you got there......


Hahahahaha pretty expensive I'd bet to!!!

Which rig are those going on?


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1280046 said:


> Hahahahaha pretty expensive I'd bet to!!!
> 
> Which rig are those going on?


My truck! I think I've hooked my dad up enough LOL. I got those and ready lift torsion keys for $700 shipped. Should I add a 1" or 1.5" block to the rear maybe? Or I might hold off and put air bags.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

raining hard here. put a couple hours in sweeping this morning. cleans up good with all the rain. kept her out of the ditch too. 

grandview you got easter dinner all planned out. what time?


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1280048 said:


> My truck! I think I've hooked my dad up enough LOL. I got those and ready lift torsion keys for $700 shipped. Should I add a 1" or 1.5" block to the rear maybe? Or I might hold off and put air bags.....


Hows the V blade gonna work with her all sky jacked?
I'd never jack up a true work truck such as your 04... My 3500 on a slight hill with the bags blown up a bit is a bi^ch tying to climb into the bed.... To the point where even I said this is rediculus LOL...


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1280063 said:


> Hows the V blade gonna work with her all sky jacked?
> I'd never jack up a true work truck such as your 04... My 3500 on a slight hill with the bags blown up a bit is a bi^ch tying to climb into the bed.... Like to the point where even I said this is rediculus LOL...


If 2-3" is skyjacked I wonder what you consider a 9" lift! LOL! The truck is low already so I doubt it the slight lift will hurt it. I'm also 6'2 remember


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Tom was so excited when he got his skyjacker kit, he went all around richmond hill playing George Micheals on his saxaphone.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

fat chicks cant jump Thumbs Up


----------



## Elite_Maint

R.G.PEEL;1280071 said:


> Tom was so excited when he got his skyjacker kit, he went all around richmond hill playing George Micheals on his saxaphone.


LMAO thats guys funny!


----------



## buckwheat_la

R.G.PEEL;1280071 said:


> Tom was so excited when he got his skyjacker kit, he went all around richmond hill playing George Micheals on his saxaphone.


I could think of a ex i could send that to........ in the middle of the day........at her work!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1280071 said:


> Tom was so excited when he got his skyjacker kit, he went all around richmond hill playing George Micheals on his saxaphone.


Really....?!!!! You post a Saxogram!.... with a name like RG Peel. Once the snow season ends this thread really goes down hill fast.:laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I got something funny about names... I just had a computer with some stupid feature enabled where everything is shown backwards... it was a virus that mirrors the screen. pissoffware. anywyas I logged onto a few websites ect.. to check. tried plowsite, this threat and markus just posted.. everything backwards. even plow site... but I got a good laugh at this

Mr.Markus = sukraM .rM 

so suckram whats new? been to any good bars lately? :laughing:

im sorry man but i had to share... i fell on the floor laughing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1280124 said:


> I got something funny about names... I just had a computer with some stupid feature enabled where everything is shown backwards... it was a virus that mirrors the screen. pissoffware. anywyas I logged onto a few websites ect.. to check. tried plowsite, this threat and markus just posted.. everything backwards. even plow site... but I got a good laugh at this
> 
> Mr.Markus = sukraM .rM
> 
> so suckram whats new? been to any good bars lately? :laughing:


Haven't been called that since grade school.... We had a guy in our class whose last name was Kid, he got the worst of the ribbing. Oh Naed thanks for the trip back. (Middle finger smiley)


----------



## Mr.Markus

You're on the list....................................


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

without a little laughter I probably couldnt make it thru the day here in slave cave. 
ill buy the next


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

My last name is Agg!!! No one had it worse in public school, then I got big in high school and that changed!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

We have a customer at the store, Barry Hiscock. trust me Im sure he got it pretty bad.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Jon
http://www.biddingo.com/*.main?toPa...ryResult.jsp&bidOrgId=11003136&tndrId=1000183

thats the school board.

i dont get what those numbers mean. why are some shown and others not. big differences. are they all for the same thing?


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1280143 said:


> We have a customer at the store, Barry Hiscock. trust me Im sure he got it pretty bad.


........doesn't he pal around with Mike Hunt.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I used to get asked if Freddy Mercury was family...

I need a suggestion on a colour plotter...anyone???


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

its not something that I really sell but Im sure my wholesaler can get me anything or atleast get you a price so you can compare to someone local. 

how big do you need? 

drafting guys always go hp it seems, photo people always go epson


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Our insurance company's supplier dropped of a $10,000 Kyocera photocopier today we have absolutely no use for and we agreed they (the supplier) would take it back and bring me a plotter and a cheque.payup

I'm looking for something that will be capable of printing 36x48 in full color.

Just wondering what others have had success with.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That's your buddy in the tender, not me.

Quite the crazy differences in prices, things are getting tough out there it looks more and more.


----------



## grandview

this?
http://www.xerox.com/digital-printi...ers/wide-format-printers/xerox-8265/enus.html


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1280157 said:


> That's your buddy in the tender, not me.
> 
> Quite the crazy differences in prices, things are getting tough out there it looks more and more.


I know thats my buddy but I dont know tendering with that site. Im wondering if you knew if each price per region is for ALL of the sites or just a few? not sure why only some are displayed.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I would say that even though it says bid received, that isn't the case. You have to bid on everything in each region, but don't have to bid on all regions.


----------



## 3ipka

Thought maybe someone here would be interested in my sweeper.
Simply getting tired of storing it 11 months out of the year. If anyones interested LMK
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-heavy-equipment-heavy-equipment-Tenant-220-Sweeper-W0QQAdIdZ276665263


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I guess there is a difference in that tender sheet! I think Davey tree made a mistake, they are 50k for something everyone else charged 400- 2500 for. 

Not knocking those of you who do this type of work, you all clearly do well for yourselves, but I can't understand the maintainance industry at all. Or many of the other industries that follow the public tender/bidingo process. You're up against any joker who throws his hat in the ring. And if you win, you know you are the cheapest bid. Seems like its difficult to make any gravy on those jobs.

I like jobs we get by referrals. I know I'm not the cheapest, I can't even compete with guys who specialize in commercial interlock or retaining. I like the kind of customer who is willing to pay for me to spend the time to do the job (whatever it may be) properly, knowing that there is a cheaper (not as good) alternative. I priced a job today at $47k which had a lot of gravel/concrete/trucking/dumping involved. All I was really making anything on was equip and labour at that price. The customer tells me he can have it done for $25k which is higher than my costs. I think he's full of it, but I'd sooner walk away from it then be the cheapest and work just to turn over money. 

I know a lot of jobs are only available through public tender. I'm interested in hearing from those who bid on these. Obviously you're making money or you wouldn't still be in business, but are these jobs ever good money? Or just fillers in your schedules compared to referrals who use you because they like your work?


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1280205 said:


> I guess there is a difference in that tender sheet! I think Davey tree made a mistake, they are 50k for something everyone else charged 400- 2500 for.
> 
> Not knocking those of you who do this type of work, you all clearly do well for yourselves, but I can't understand the maintainance industry at all. Or many of the other industries that follow the public tender/bidingo process. You're up against any joker who throws his hat in the ring. And if you win, you know you are the cheapest bid. Seems like its difficult to make any gravy on those jobs.
> 
> I like jobs we get by referrals. I know I'm not the cheapest, I can't even compete with guys who specialize in commercial interlock or retaining. I like the kind of customer who is willing to pay for me to spend the time to do the job (whatever it may be) properly, knowing that there is a cheaper (not as good) alternative. I priced a job today at $47k which had a lot of gravel/concrete/trucking/dumping involved. All I was really making anything on was equip and labour at that price. The customer tells me he can have it done for $25k which is higher than my costs. I think he's full of it, but I'd sooner walk away from it then be the cheapest and work just to turn over money.
> 
> I know a lot of jobs are only available through public tender. I'm interested in hearing from those who bid on these. Obviously you're making money or you wouldn't still be in business, but are these jobs ever good money? Or just fillers in your schedules compared to referrals who use you because they like your work?


It all depends on the bid bond requirements IMO. on tenders where PCL, Ellis-Don, Crupi, furfari, etc bid, there's money. Anything that requires nothing up front or little, any loser with a ghetto truck can bid.


----------



## adamhumberview

musclecarboy;1280211 said:


> It all depends on the bid bond requirements IMO. on tenders where PCL, Ellis-Don, Crupi, furfari, etc bid, there's money. Anything that requires nothing up front or little, any loser with a ghetto truck can bid.


very true.. depending on what types of work.. residential landscaping is too personal for me. people are very picky when it comes to their houses and most people are not going to re-landscape their house every few years. And then you gotta wait to get paid and the wife doesnt like this, and the husband doesnt like that..and the grandfather who did concrete in 1973 said it should be like that.. Commercial is the best. Do the job, get paid, say goodnight. new property..


----------



## Triple L

Tom whats your tailgate height... I measured myn today, to the top of the tail gate its 44" with the air bags practially empty... Just curious....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

adamhumberview;1280212 said:


> very true.. depending on what types of work.. residential landscaping is too personal for me. people are very picky when it comes to their houses and most people are not going to re-landscape their house every few years. And then you gotta wait to get paid and the wife doesnt like this, and the husband doesnt like that..and the grandfather who did concrete in 1973 said it should be like that.. Commercial is the best. Do the job, get paid, say goodnight. new property..


LOL I love this comment. It DOES seem like every customer has a grandfather/uncle/friend of a sister of a cousin who has an opinion on how it should be better. Funny though, they only have opinions, no ability to do the work. I like the residentials though in that they are somewhere you can set up for a couple weeks and take the time to work on it.

As long as the customer is willing to pay, I don't mind doing the changes. It can be frustrating, but our interlocking guys don't slam huge square footage in a day but are meticulous in what they do. We had a customer in Angus Glen that changed the design three times. AFTER we had built it. They ended up settling on what we had originally designed but they thought would look to bold when we described it. They were super nice people though and paid extra for the multiple jobs. They were very happy in the end though and have recommended us to the neighbours whose houses have just been built. In the end its nice when the compliments roll in. Money is more important but compliments are nice.

The quarry recommended me to a couple this year who are building a mansion. They are buying all their stone direct, but need it installed. I went to see the property today and it is beautiful. The house is massive and is elevated about 10 ft from the street level. The drive is about 4 ft elevated and the walkway/landing in front of the house is about 6 ft above that with several sets of stone stairs leading between the two elevations. I'm very excited about the project hopefully we get it.


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1280213 said:


> Tom whats your tailgate height... I measured myn today, to the top of the tail gate its 44" with the air bags practially empty... Just curious....


Like top of the bed rails or bed floor? I still have the salter in and the bed floor is 36-37" off the ground

The residential/commercial debate comes down to which you prefer, high margin or high volume


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1280223 said:


> Like top of the bed rails or bed floor? I still have the salter in and the bed floor is 36-37" off the ground
> 
> The residential/commercial debate comes down to which you prefer, high margin or high volume


I measured to the tip of the tailgate (bed floor) I just can't imagine it being any higher and being somewhat practical... Looks like you'll have some room for the spacers tho... 44" is quite the step up even for Jon pristine LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1280229 said:


> I measured to the tip of the tailgate (bed floor) I just can't imagine it being any higher and being somewhat practical... Looks like you'll have some room for the spacers tho... 44" is quite the step up even for Jon pristine LOL


That's what I'm saying. If I add 2", even 3", I'm still way within comfortable working limits. I just hate that I have a 11,400 GVW. Any idea what my GCWR is?


----------



## DeVries

Last week we brought some new equipment accross the border. Going over the paper work tonight I notice that customs only charged 5% tax. Anyone know why?

Had one of my foremen bring stuff accross this time, I was to busy, he waited less than a hour to clear customs, looks like next time he's going again. I always seem to have to wait for two hours or longer.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1280232 said:


> That's what I'm saying. If I add 2", even 3", I'm still way within comfortable working limits. I just hate that I have a 11,400 GVW. Any idea what my GCWR is?


my gvrw 9996 lbs... I dont know the gcwr either

Again, I still dont really see much benefit in a dually, not saying there's anything wrong with them but for 1400 lbs but I wonder how much more the dually really weighs...


----------



## cet

DeVries;1280234 said:


> Last week we brought some new equipment accross the border. Going over the paper work tonight I notice that customs only charged 5% tax. Anyone know why?
> 
> Had one of my foremen bring stuff accross this time, I was to busy, he waited less than a hour to clear customs, looks like next time he's going again. I always seem to have to wait for two hours or longer.


Because the border is a Federal Gov't, they don't collect Provincial Sales Tax.


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1280249 said:


> my gvrw 9996 lbs... I dont know the gcwr either
> 
> Again, I still dont really see much benefit in a dually, not saying there's anything wrong with them but for 1400 lbs but I wonder how much more the dually really weighs...


No sure my dry weight either, but it looks awesome so I'm happy. I can't wait to put a flatbed on it.


----------



## DeVries

cet;1280252 said:


> Because the border is a Federal Gov't, they don't collect Provincial Sales Tax.


That makes sence


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1280286 said:


> No sure my dry weight either, but it looks awesome so I'm happy. I can't wait to put a flatbed on it.


I would think you are close to 7500lbs.

A gas model is 6231lbs.


----------



## heather lawn spray

MIDTOWNPC;1280144 said:


> Jon
> http://www.biddingo.com/*.main?toPa...ryResult.jsp&bidOrgId=11003136&tndrId=1000183
> 
> thats the school board.
> 
> i dont get what those numbers mean. why are some shown and others not. big differences. are they all for the same thing?


Jon's right, Bid received would mean that they chose not to bid on that area. Our Board works the same way. You can bid on an area, but don't have to bid on all the areas.

Tendering is a poker game.You usually know who else is coming to the table and with what. "Lowest or any bid not necessarily accepted" is their 'out'. That allows them to pick and choice. We been mowing for our school board since '03


----------



## cet

The school board here has the power not to take the lowest bid. You have to be close but not the lowest.
The Region is stuck on the low bid unless they can prove the company can't perform. There is a big problem when a company bids that has never worked for the Region. If they are low bid then they are pretty much stuck taking him. The Region is trying to get away from taking low bid but when it comes to tax payers money they are stuck right now.


----------



## heather lawn spray

R.G.PEEL;1280205 said:


> I guess there is a difference in that tender sheet! I think Davey tree made a mistake, they are 50k for something everyone else charged 400- 2500 for.
> 
> Not knocking those of you who do this type of work, you all clearly do well for yourselves, but I can't understand the maintainance industry at all. Or many of the other industries that follow the public tender/bidingo process. You're up against any joker who throws his hat in the ring. And if you win, you know you are the cheapest bid. Seems like its difficult to make any gravy on those jobs.
> 
> I like jobs we get by referrals. I know I'm not the cheapest, I can't even compete with guys who specialize in commercial interlock or retaining. I like the kind of customer who is willing to pay for me to spend the time to do the job (whatever it may be) properly, knowing that there is a cheaper (not as good) alternative. I priced a job today at $47k which had a lot of gravel/concrete/trucking/dumping involved. All I was really making anything on was equip and labour at that price. The customer tells me he can have it done for $25k which is higher than my costs. I think he's full of it, but I'd sooner walk away from it then be the cheapest and work just to turn over money.
> 
> I know a lot of jobs are only available through public tender. I'm interested in hearing from those who bid on these. Obviously you're making money or you wouldn't still be in business, but are these jobs ever good money? Or just fillers in your schedules compared to referrals who use you because they like your work?


You are right it's not great money, but it allows us to obtain the large scale equipment that allows us to do large scale jobs cheaper than the guy with a 42" mower. We can charge the same as the 42" mower guy and bingo there is our gravy


----------



## ff1221

R.G.PEEL;1280205 said:


> I guess there is a difference in that tender sheet! I think Davey tree made a mistake, they are 50k for something everyone else charged 400- 2500 for.
> 
> Not knocking those of you who do this type of work, you all clearly do well for yourselves, but I can't understand the maintainance industry at all. Or many of the other industries that follow the public tender/bidingo process. You're up against any joker who throws his hat in the ring. And if you win, you know you are the cheapest bid. Seems like its difficult to make any gravy on those jobs.
> 
> I like jobs we get by referrals. I know I'm not the cheapest, I can't even compete with guys who specialize in commercial interlock or retaining. I like the kind of customer who is willing to pay for me to spend the time to do the job (whatever it may be) properly, knowing that there is a cheaper (not as good) alternative. I priced a job today at $47k which had a lot of gravel/concrete/trucking/dumping involved. All I was really making anything on was equip and labour at that price. The customer tells me he can have it done for $25k which is higher than my costs. I think he's full of it, but I'd sooner walk away from it then be the cheapest and work just to turn over money.
> 
> I know a lot of jobs are only available through public tender. I'm interested in hearing from those who bid on these. Obviously you're making money or you wouldn't still be in business, but are these jobs ever good money? Or just fillers in your schedules compared to referrals who use you because they like your work?


I look at it as gauranteed money, while the landscaping income varies from year to year, the commercial lawn contract gaurantees cash flow for at least 4 years for me, I wish there was more money in it, problem here is the guy I used to work with and I are about the only two people that bid it, and we keep pinning each other down trying to outbid the other, if we were smart and could get along we would go together, crank the price up and both make money

Don't get me wrong I still make money, just the margins should be bigger, the way I look at it is a small margin is better than nothing at all.

Like HeatherLawn says, it's going to buy me a new compact tractor/loader/mower this year because we just got a new 4 year contract.


----------



## Triple L

The best sign ever!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I got out of schools a while ago. A Separate school bid was answered by the Public school works dept and won for 1/2 the next lowest bid. I saw it as paying increasingly expensive property taxes to shoot myself in the foot. I made the paper with my displeasure. That and they don't pay close to what they did 20 years ago. They've become a pi$$ing match out here, with guys bidding so low just to have the exposure. Sunshine/propertyguys came in 2 years ago and picked up a few.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1280309 said:


> The best sign ever!


I'm assuming you pay 90 most of the time.


----------



## Triple L

HAHAHA

No I just end up buying new, Horst made some $$$ off me yesterday... I didnt know snowing cutting edges would be soo expensive :crying:

Yesterday was a great day overall tho, for all you GM guys, GM's gonna replace my guage cluster under warranty! Pretty cool

Deere put a throttle sensor on the tractor and put the door latch back on with thier special tool, plus replaced 2 hydro lines they didnt put back properly and rubbed a bit, All under warranty

A Catscan mfg. beefed up my aluminum ramps yesterday, I just have to bring the guys pizza for lunch today LOL, a good deal IMO

I guess if you win 3 you can loose on 1....


----------



## Triple L

Plus I just got a brand new hydrostat in 2008 walker under warranty... HAHA

I think I may have some JD dave luck going on 

Put it this way, its about time!!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

ff1221;1280308 said:


> Don't get me wrong I still make money, just the margins should be bigger, the way I look at it is a small margin is better than nothing at all.
> 
> .


That's what matters at the end!


----------



## ff1221

WTF is with dealers, are they making so much money they don't need my business, I've talked with 4 salesman in the last week trying to get a price on a new compact and only one has provided a quote, and the other day I called him and asked for the price on the next model up and haven't heard back since. Guess nobody wants to sell equipment these days, perhaps I should show them a picture of my fleet just so they know I'm really interested.


----------



## schrader

Triple L;1280315 said:


> HAHAHA
> 
> No I just end up buying new, Horst made some $$$ off me yesterday... I didnt know snowing cutting edges would be soo expensive :crying:
> 
> Yesterday was a great day overall tho, for all you GM guys, GM's gonna replace my guage cluster under warranty! Pretty cool
> 
> Deere put a throttle sensor on the tractor and put the door latch back on with thier special tool, plus replaced 2 hydro lines they didnt put back properly and rubbed a bit, All under warranty
> 
> A Catscan mfg. beefed up my aluminum ramps yesterday, I just have to bring the guys pizza for lunch today LOL, a good deal IMO
> 
> I guess if you win 3 you can loose on 1....


Ha been there done that, the wing cutting edges are real expensive for the size of them. How did you get walker to replace the hydro under warranty on a three year old mower?


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1280315 said:


> HAHAHA
> 
> No I just end up buying new, Horst made some $$$ off me yesterday... I didnt know snowing cutting edges would be soo expensive :crying:
> 
> Yesterday was a great day overall tho, for all you GM guys, GM's gonna replace my guage cluster under warranty! Pretty cool
> 
> Deere put a throttle sensor on the tractor and put the door latch back on with thier special tool, plus replaced 2 hydro lines they didnt put back properly and rubbed a bit, All under warranty
> 
> A Catscan mfg. beefed up my aluminum ramps yesterday, I just have to bring the guys pizza for lunch today LOL, a good deal IMO
> 
> I guess if you win 3 you can loose on 1....


If you get a women in the next few months I'll call you lucky. Never bought wing edges before just fire up the welder and weld plate on the bottom of the old one's. If you need cutting edges for the main part Creighton in Mississauga has them for half the price of Horst and they make them for everything basically. They won't have wing edges though. 905 673 8200


----------



## Triple L

ff1221;1280351 said:


> WTF is with dealers, are they making so much money they don't need my business, I've talked with 4 salesman in the last week trying to get a price on a new compact and only one has provided a quote, and the other day I called him and asked for the price on the next model up and haven't heard back since. Guess nobody wants to sell equipment these days, perhaps I should show them a picture of my fleet just so they know I'm really interested.


Isn't that something... I just went through the exact same thing you are going thru! Atleast I feel better now, I was thinking WTF is going on here and why is no one taking me serious! I talked to JCB, Case CE, Deere, Wacker only the Wacker guy actually got me a quote... Even tho I just bought a Deere product 6 months ago... Finally I said WTF, I'll give Cat a call just for kicks and giggles (I thought they'd be way out of my price league) anyways, I called Toromount, they said all smaller stuff goes thru Battlefield, So I then phone them, tell buddy what my plans are, he tells me about the 906H, said he'll send me a quote... I was thinking YA O.K. LOL... Sure enough, not even kidding, 15 minutes later there it was in my inbox... I called him back quite surprised, he said are you available today for a demo, so I was like yup, went and demo'd it... Then I got this cocky thing going where if I'm spending 80K I'm gonna be a *****, I said bring it out to my place I want to screw around with it more, He was like sure! No problem! I was really surprised when he said that... That friday he brang it out, left it for friday, saturday, sunday and monday... We put over 10 hours and 31KM on it LOL... And the rest is history... I now own the loader I demo'd... I take final delivery next week... Here's a teaser for you guys... Brand new Cat 906H, Premium cab with heated seats and air ride, ride control, 35km/h trans 70HP, 12,500lbs I'll make a thread and post alot more pics next week


schrader;1280354 said:


> Ha been there done that, the wing cutting edges are real expensive for the size of them. How did you get walker to replace the hydro under warranty on a three year old mower?


Like I said, I got JD Dave luck going on... How do you get GM to replace a guage cluster under warranty on a truck that's 7 years old??? My walker dealers been taking very good care of me lately and I am very very impressed with them!!! I know from 07-10 eaton had a higher then normal failure rate for the hydro's and they pro-rated the warranty but it was completely covered! It wasnt even really broke, nobody would have noticed it other then me, the hydro was shuttering ever soo slightly... It feels like a brand new machine again now 



JD Dave;1280358 said:


> If you get a women in the next few months I'll call you lucky.


HAHAHA I'd agree


----------



## JD Dave

Looks really good Chad. I don't see anything wrong with your wing edges. I wouldn't replace them.


----------



## 3ipka

Triple L;1280405 said:


> Isn't that something... I just went through the exact same thing you are going thru! Atleast I feel better now, I was thinking WTF is going on here and why is no one taking me serious! I talked to JCB, Case CE, Deere, Wacker only the Wacker guy actually got me a quote... Even tho I just bought a Deere product 6 months ago... Finally I said WTF, I'll give Cat a call just for kicks and giggles (I thought they'd be way out of my price league) anyways, I called Toromount, they said all smaller stuff goes thru Battlefield, So I then phone them, tell buddy what my plans are, he tells me about the 906H, said he'll send me a quote... I was thinking YA O.K. LOL... Sure enough, not even kidding, 15 minutes later there it was in my inbox... I called him back quite surprised, he said are you available today for a demo, so I was like yup, went and demo'd it... Then I got this cocky thing going where if I'm spending 80K I'm gonna be a *****, I said bring it out to my place I want to screw around with it more, He was like sure! No problem! I was really surprised when he said that... That friday he brang it out, left it for friday, saturday, sunday and monday... We put over 10 hours and 31KM on it LOL... And the rest is history... I now own the loader I demo'd... I take final delivery next week... Here's a teaser for you guys... Brand new Cat 906H, Premium cab with heated seats and air ride, ride control, 35km/h trans 70HP, 12,500lbs I'll make a thread and post alot more pics next week


Nice machine, curious as to the main purpose for the new machine? Snow?
That Horst is going to look dope, on that machine. 
Do I forsee a custome caterpillar yellow and black paintjob for the plow to match the machine?


----------



## Triple L

I guess you dont already know, Horst yellow is New cat yellow... 

Its main bread and butter is snow, but it will defentailly earn its keep in the summer... I really like finish grading jobs and looking back at the past 2 years... Every job I've done except 1 a S250 or equivelent skid steer was too small for the job so this with a 3720 tractor should be the ticket!!!

Guess I can try and be like a Grant... Anyone need any finish grading or loader work done... You know who to call!


----------



## cet

Chad the new Case looks great.

A few more rain days and you are going to be broke, LOL


----------



## snowplowchick

Nice piece of equipment Triple L. 

Size matters.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Quote:
Originally Posted by JD Dave 
If you get a women in the next few months I'll call you lucky.

HAHAHA I'd agree



snowplowchick;1280436 said:


> Nice piece of equipment Triple L.
> 
> Size matters.


does triple L mean triple lucky?

Nice loader. I thought you were going to get a tractor, but I really like that setup.
you should try and convince him to back date the invoice a few months 

so whats next tripleL bank of commerce. Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

isnt that jd's new house. i heard he bought the foofighters too. but triplel holds the mortgage on the place. :laughing:


id like to see the commision cheque for that one. there are only a few places you can even advertise something like that. not like your going to throw that up in the local classifieds.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1280567 said:


> isnt that jd's new house. i heard he bought the foofighters too. but triplel holds the mortgage on the place. :laughing:
> 
> id like to see the commision cheque for that one. there are only a few places you can even advertise something like that. not like your going to throw that up in the local classifieds.


Gairdner had it listed for about a year and a half, It started at $25,000,000.

I've maintained a few properties that sell privately, you don't even know they're up for sale, just "Hey Markus, were done at the end of this month, we've sold the property. Do you have some brochures to leave for the new owners?. It's been real!!! "


----------



## Elite_Maint

Mr.Markus;1280546 said:


> My vacuum unit with tine dethatcher makes everyone think I'm cutting grass when all I'm doing is raking and vacuuming the debris.
> I really like the Walco 5ft broom for raking too. Stripes the big properties nicely.
> 
> Dam......... the house I wanted sold..................... http://www.gairdner.ca/show.asp?int_id=100103&category=10000


Overall a beautiful house but i can't stand wall paper and carpet in the bedrooms!.. my house had carpet and it was all removed and 5"wide and 3/4" thick hardwood installed throughout the second floor and i put new 5" baseboards..


----------



## musclecarboy

Mr.Markus;1280581 said:


> Gairdner had it listed for about a year and a half, It started at $25,000,000.
> 
> I've maintained a few properties that sell privately, you don't even know they're up for sale, just "Hey Markus, were done at the end of this month, we've sold the property. Do you have some brochures to leave for the new owners?. It's been real!!! "


Lots of big sales in Richmond Hill happen privately between seniors and new builders. My friend sold for $2.2 last week and in March someone across his street sold for $2.125. Keep in mind this is for a 1ac lot with a small bungalow. My friend sold for more because he has permits for increased lot coverage and plans for a 13,400 sq ft house


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1280538 said:


> With that rain, those temps, and the fert that has been spread the grass will grow like crazy. I already seen some cutting grass, I guess they figure it's easier to chop the leaves and twigs than pick them up


I have seen that too a couple days back in waterloo! Our mowers are running but just inside the shop for maintenance


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1280612 said:


> I have seen that too a couple days back in waterloo! Our mowers are running but just inside the shop for maintenance


We let our equipement do all the work for us 

Waterloo is the smartest city in the world......


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1280589 said:


> Lots of big sales in Richmond Hill happen privately between seniors and new builders. My friend sold for $2.2 last week and in March someone across his street sold for $2.125. Keep in mind this is for a 1ac lot with a small bungalow. My friend sold for more because he has permits for increased lot coverage and plans for a 13,400 sq ft house


.....and all the 19 yr olds have 2 trucks and their own businesses before they even move out.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1280614 said:


> We let our equipement do all the work for us
> 
> Waterloo is the smartest city in the world......


Can't say it was a good looking site and cheap like hell!
Alway's thought you are from Kitchener.....


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1280617 said:


> Can't say it was a good looking site and cheap like hell!
> Alway's thought you are from Kitchener.....


....................


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1280618 said:


> ....................


You are implying you are smart because Waterloo is smart but you are not a Waterloo residence


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1280620 said:


> You are implying you are smart because Waterloo is smart but you are not a Waterloo residence


LOL :waving:


----------



## musclecarboy

Mr.Markus;1280615 said:


> .....and all the 19 yr olds have 2 trucks and their own businesses before they even move out.


"Friends" I use loosely... These guys are over 40


----------



## Mr.Markus

People over 40 are never friendly............Thumbs Up


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1280625 said:


> People over 40 are never friendly............Thumbs Up


I can't stop laughing HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

That house belonged to Thor Eaton....Uncle Jesse manages it...dont know if he's still there or not.

How do I know?...We worked there for 5 years...its located at the top of The Grange Sideroad. Took a crew of 6 all day to cut and trim the place...we had another crew in there for at least a month every summer working on a project or two...


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1280653 said:


> That house belonged to Thor Eaton....Uncle Jesse manages it...dont know if he's still there or not.
> 
> How do I know?...We worked there for 5 years...its located at the top of The Grange Sideroad. Took a crew of 6 all day to cut and trim the place...we had another crew in there for at least a month every summer working on a project or two...


I mentored the guys whose company did it for the past 6-7 years, before that I think it was Denson they kept him hopping. Sounds like you had it for the gravy years.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1280625 said:


> People over 40 are never friendly............Thumbs Up


And wait until they get over 50. :yow!:


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1280625 said:


> People over 40 are never friendly............Thumbs Up


And people under 25 know everything.  My wife asked if that was the Eaton house. I'm glad the Eatons still have lots of money after they screwed their employess out of most of their pensions.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1280667 said:


> And wait until they get over 50. :yow!:


Whens the "can talk forever kick in"? Or is that only on a select few?



JD Dave;1280671 said:


> And people under 25 know everything.


There's a country song for everything LOL


----------



## JD Dave

That song is the truth.


----------



## JD Dave

Found a friend for Chad and Adam. LOL


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1280679 said:


> Found a friend for Chad and Adam. LOL


LOL no no, that's one of Dean's tonka toys... His piggy bank was still pretty full after that purchase 

Dosent look like the MFWD is working real well 

O ya -


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'm kinda flattered you like to copy me chad... ive been rollin with the 906 for a few years now. maybe one day you can get the rest of the fleet like me.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*my dodge model someone made me...*

the guy did a really good job... plates and the dogs plus the rims. I really like it.


----------



## Triple L

Haha that's pretty cool Dean! Talk about a guy with too much money  

You need to trade that ol' dinosaur 906 in for a new 906H and get the 35K trans LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1280687 said:


> LOL no no, that's one of Dean's tonka toys... His piggy bank was still pretty full after that purchase
> 
> Dosent look like the MFWD is working real well
> 
> O ya -


That RC almost looks real.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1280701 said:


> That RC almost looks real.


Ya technology has came a long way... Check out how the action figures move their arms with the steering wheel and how they smile as well LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hey guys, just getting over Bronchitis, so been a bit out of it for awhile, I usually don't have a problem being sick and just sort of work through it, but this one really took me down a notch, looks like we might be cutting this week if things dry out. 

We have never really done the de-thatching like some of you do, I know it makes things look nice, but I can't see people in my area paying for the true cost of it. We rake the winter kill areas, and heavy blow everywhere else. Maybe next year we will look at attachments.

One of the companies I am friendly with uses sweepers ( like the gravely attachments types) but I can see that doing a bit of harm to the root systems... curious if anyone else does that.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Being sick this time of year sucks.....glad you're getting over it, the warmer temps and sun(not this week apparently) always make me feel better. 
If you look at attachments look at the walco brooms. http://www.walcoequipment.com/produ...-lawn-garden/ontario/walco-sweeper-push_broom 
They are great for raking up winter kill without being too aggressive, they're simple and very low maintenance. The rotary brooms are expensive, high maintenance, and kick up quite the dust cloud as well as being pretty hard on the lawn, if you don't have a lot of debris you don't need one. 
Properly dethatching is another operation for me, it includes knifing the roots, and scares the customer. By knifing the roots in early spring you divide them (think splitting a perennial and thicken the lawn.) Plus pull up thatch.


----------



## Triple L

I got 1 of those push broom which is universal bucket mount I'll rent out to anyone that wants it


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1280780 said:


> Hey guys, just getting over Bronchitis, so been a bit out of it for awhile, I usually don't have a problem being sick and just sort of work through it, but this one really took me down a notch, looks like we might be cutting this week if things dry out.
> 
> We have never really done the de-thatching like some of you do, I know it makes things look nice, but I can't see people in my area paying for the true cost of it. We rake the winter kill areas, and heavy blow everywhere else. Maybe next year we will look at attachments.
> 
> One of the companies I am friendly with uses sweepers ( like the gravely attachments types) but I can see that doing a bit of harm to the root systems... curious if anyone else does that.


Sucks to get really sick. Glad your feeling better.


----------



## ff1221

Here's the link to my local company, they build a line of very good quality sweepers if you are looking at one.
http://www.smythwelding.com/product/sweepers

Looks like some serious moisture issues this coming week, TWN is calling for 10-20mm per day from today till Thursday for our area, Thinking about planting cranberries and rice in the back yard. Grass contracts start May 1, so ther should be ots to cut with all that rain, now if we could just get some heat.


----------



## buckwheat_la

ff1221;1280874 said:


> Here's the link to my local company, they build a line of very good quality sweepers if you are looking at one.
> http://www.smythwelding.com/product/sweepers
> 
> Looks like some serious moisture issues this coming week, TWN is calling for 10-20mm per day from today till Thursday for our area, Thinking about planting cranberries and rice in the back yard. Grass contracts start May 1, so ther should be ots to cut with all that rain, now if we could just get some heat.


Really impressive company, took a look at their website, the 3 pt hitch sweeper is a great idea, that i have never really thought of


----------



## musclecarboy

ff1221;1280874 said:


> Here's the link to my local company, they build a line of very good quality sweepers if you are looking at one.
> http://www.smythwelding.com/product/sweepers
> 
> Looks like some serious moisture issues this coming week, TWN is calling for 10-20mm per day from today till Thursday for our area, Thinking about planting cranberries and rice in the back yard. Grass contracts start May 1, so ther should be ots to cut with all that rain, now if we could just get some heat.


Looks like we'll get a day of work tomorrow then the rest of the week is a write off


----------



## TLG99

Pristine PM ltd;1280780 said:


> Hey guys, just getting over Bronchitis, so been a bit out of it for awhile, I usually don't have a problem being sick and just sort of work through it, but this one really took me down a notch, looks like we might be cutting this week if things dry out.
> 
> We have never really done the de-thatching like some of you do, I know it makes things look nice, but I can't see people in my area paying for the true cost of it. We rake the winter kill areas, and heavy blow everywhere else. Maybe next year we will look at attachments.
> 
> One of the companies I am friendly with uses sweepers ( like the gravely attachments types) but I can see that doing a bit of harm to the root systems... curious if anyone else does that.


Good to hear that your feeling better...it is no fun being sick, when there is so much to do, at this time of year.

We have about 80% of our clean ups done. I think our snow piles hung around a little longer than you guys...more snow on that March 23rd. storm equalled a later start for us. The steady wind and rain sure hasn't helped the progress and this week looks like much of the same.

I have a second construction crew (small stuff...sod and slabs) on the road this year. We had some jobs carried over from last year, plus a bunch of new requests this year, so I would really like to get rolling. Right now, majority of our man power is dedicated to finishing clean ups. When it rains, in the shop to finish equipment maintenance, which is about 75% ready to go.

Weather permitting, we might cut our Thursday/Friday properties this week if needed and leave everything else until next week. Thanks to the weather, this spring has been frustrating trying to decide what "needs" are the most important.

At least my Red Wings are taking care of businessThumbs Up.......Have a good Easter everyone!!


----------



## JD Dave

Her maiden name was "troubled". Chad you had to get a laugh out of that I'm still laughing.


----------



## JD Dave

Check this mower out.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1280945 said:


> Her maiden name was "troubled". Chad you had to get a laugh out of that I'm still laughing.


Im still laughing as well... He's the one that freaked out on me over my comment, "HAHA you have no idea"....

My reaction to that was: Yuup, O.K. HAHAHAHA... Im not even pissed off or grumpy at anything... I havent been happier in quite a long time... But I now know who Ol' Grumpy is LOL



JD Dave;1280949 said:


> Check this mower out.


I hope Deere is as good with hydrostat warrantys as Walker is LOL


----------



## Elite_Maint

Check out this video.. same guy funnier ending...lol


----------



## Triple L

Its that time of year, farmers are spraying Sh+t about 500' away from me today! Good thing thing my nose dosent work very well and it dosent bother me!!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

I like this one


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I can't get by the accent Stefan, she is ok, and then she opens her mouth dagnamit.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1281066 said:


> Its that time of year, farmers are spraying Sh+t about 500' away from me today! Good thing thing my nose dosent work very well and it dosent bother me!!!


I guess that explains a few things.  I'm with Jon on the girls voice.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1281118 said:


> I can't get by the accent Stefan, she is ok, and then she opens her mouth dagnamit.


really, the accent dosent really bother me a bit.. Its not like you cant understand her or she's got a russian accent LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1281126 said:


> really, the accent dosent really bother me a bit.. Its not like you cant understand her or she's got a russian accent LOL


What voice.......? She spoke!! I didn't't hear a thing. I better watch it again.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1281126 said:


> really, the accent dosent really bother me a bit.. Its not like you cant understand her or she's got a russian accent LOL


Beggers can't be choosers.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, and that's the norm in the Tri-city area isn't it? hahahaha


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1281133 said:


> haha, and that's the norm in the Tri-city area isn't it? hahahaha


Hahahahaha, apparently I got a hick accent as well... Who knows LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1281118 said:


> I can't get by the accent Stefan, she is ok, and then she opens her mouth dagnamit.


I was focusing on other things! Man did she ride that mower!
Guess that is why they call it a riding mower


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1281118 said:


> I can't get by the accent Stefan, she is ok, and then she opens her mouth dagnamit.


We sometimes have trouble with the Scarborough accent as well especially when they're excited......and trying to clone themselves.


----------



## snowplowchick

Cedar Grounds;1281067 said:


> I like this one


I hate to ask what you were googling to come up with that masterpiece.


----------



## CGM Inc.

snowplowchick;1281152 said:


> I hate to ask what you were googling to come up with that masterpiece.


actually it popped up when I was watching some of the other movies on here.
I have a life and don't go on youtube unless there is a link somewhere


----------



## Triple L

cedar grounds;1281156 said:


> actually it popped up when i was watching some of the other movies on here.


O.K. lol 

Actually it does, Stefan got away lucky this time lol


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1281137 said:


> I was focusing on other things! Man did she ride that mower!
> Guess that is why they call it a riding mower


I will admit she had me thinking when she was trying to get it unstuck. LOL


----------



## JD Dave

snowplowchick;1281152 said:


> I hate to ask what you were googling to come up with that masterpiece.


Your name doesn't happen to be Steph does it?


----------



## Mr.Markus

*I'm going back to bed........*

Interesting morning so far... My hot water heater conked out...it's raining....I'm motivated to go to work...not!... I open the front door and there is a dead kitten on my doorstep. Whoever put the hex on my day..........you're not funny.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1281262 said:


> Interesting morning so far... My hot water heater conked out...it's raining....I'm motivated to go to work...not!... I open the front door and there is a dead kitten on my doorstep. Whoever put the hex on my day..........you're not funny.


Hopefully it will get better. We're changing all the blades on a 26ft disc and my back isn't liking things very much.


----------



## greywynd

Looking out at a steady, and very heavy rain, I was wondering if anyone was working outdoors today....

Here right now it's raining hard enough I'd rather not have to even go out to the truck!!


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1281262 said:


> Interesting morning so far... My hot water heater conked out...it's raining....I'm motivated to go to work...not!... I open the front door and there is a dead kitten on my doorstep. Whoever put the hex on my day..........you're not funny.


Sounds like a Monday, you're really in bad shape cause it's Tuesday, perhaps you should go back to bed.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221;1281270 said:


> Sounds like a Monday, you're really in bad shape cause it's Tuesday, perhaps you should go back to bed.


Supposed to pick up my financials at the accountants today.........think I'll reschedule.


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus;1281276 said:


> Supposed to pick up my financials at the accountants today.........think I'll reschedule.


Didn't go back to bed either.....you are brave!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

This isn't Toronto, it's mud city. drainage sucks everywhere. A lake appeared in one of our group homes back yards. I had to walk beside it and almost slipped in due to the muddy grass.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1281330 said:


> This isn't Toronto, it's mud city. drainage sucks everywhere. A lake appeared in one of our group homes back yards. I had to walk beside it and almost slipped in due to the muddy grass.


That's why we didn't go out at all today and did maintenance.


----------



## schrader

Not too bad here, most of the rain is staying south of us for now. Next week the cutting stars so hope it dries up a bit.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

we just didn't go out! Hopefully tomorrow isn't terrible!


----------



## DeVries

We were out between downpours. The puddling and drainage issues are getting us more work. Sucks for cultivating beds and aerating though.

We could use a few weeks of dry weather.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Fertilizer for the remaining properties and maybe some cultivating.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Those things last Stefan? 

We are getting rid of all of our Toro's and Lawnboys, (the 899 ones) and we bought new Exmarks.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

If anyone wants one, $400, they are all less then two seasons old, but have been well used.


----------



## DeVries

What's wrong with the Toro's. We used to have lawn boys but hated the staggered wheel design.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Toro and exmark are the same now aren't they?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

same company, toro lawnboy and exmark, but the 21's are a new design.

We have had every type of Toro commercial since the suzuki's, and unless you spend the money and have super strong guys on the $1300 ones, the 899 ones just fall apart. Nothing but gear and wheel issues.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1281343 said:


> Those things last Stefan?
> 
> We are getting rid of all of our Toro's and Lawnboys, (the 899 ones) and we bought new Exmarks.


289$ a piece starting the 3rd season with them now, this is the second batch we bought. Figured if I get 2 years out of them I do OK! 3rd season now and counting, they most likely won't last another season. Deck and motors are OK but the wheels are just to flimsy. But having new mowers every 2-3 years also looks a little more current versus the 20 year old 2-strokes we also still run


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1281351 said:


> same company, toro lawnboy and exmark, but the 21's are a new design.
> 
> We have had every type of Toro commercial since the suzuki's, and unless you spend the money and have super strong guys on the $1300 ones, the 899 ones just fall apart. Nothing but gear and wheel issues.


and heavy like hell.....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, hence the super strong comment!

I am amazed you get that much time out of them. I think my guys are hard on them, but not that hard. Most of our properties have at least 4 hours of 21inch cutting for 2 guys.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Jon...you ever go to Roti Hut on Pittfield? 
I give it a two thumbs up if your ever in the mood for west indian (jamaican) fare. 
Boneless goat roti was deeeeeeeeeeeliscious!!!.


----------



## grandview

Has Canada sunk yet from the rain?


----------



## greywynd

Not sure about the rest of you guys, but this wet is getting frustrating. I dug a trench for a french drain this morning, about 18" wide, and 18" deep, and 35' or so long. I had 14" of water in the dead end at the low end within an hour. Can't run it out yet because we have to cross a driveway that we need to get a concrete truck in tomorrow, so it has to wait until after as we'd rather not lose the truck in it!


----------



## DeVries

JohnnyRoyale;1281361 said:


> Jon...you ever go to Roti Hut on Pittfield?
> I give it a two thumbs up if your ever in the mood for west indian (jamaican) fare.
> Boneless goat roti was deeeeeeeeeeeliscious!!!.


Goat roti sounds gross

What part of the goat is it the hind end? A friend milks about 650 of those things, not sure I'd want to eat on though.


----------



## TLG99

Yeah, rain is killing me too.

The phone is really starting to ring and the to do list grows.

It would be nice to get some of the "extras" going on the condos. My hourly guys are getting stuck in "no more EI," not enough hours limbo too.

But when it does stop, certainly lots to do......which is always the most important.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

DeVries;1281369 said:


> Goat roti sounds gross
> 
> What part of the goat is it the hind end? A friend milks about 650 of those things, not sure I'd want to eat on though.


I'd admit it sounds kinda gross...takes a bit like lamb...bit wilder though. You have to like spicy food to appreciate these dishes. Something a little different is nice once and a while.


----------



## GMC Driver

Ferts and aerates were wrapped up last week. Cleanups done today between showers. Mowers are all ready to roll as of today - new blades, new oil, new filters. Coat of paint on the last maintenance trailer tomorrow. Now we need a boat to get around - grass is long in spots, just can't get to it!

We bought a couple of the 21" Exmarks last year with Hondas on them- they are worth every penny. We tried the Toro commercials, but the newer Kawi they came out with a few years ago was not the same. The older, the better. Really wish they could remake the Suzuki 2 strokes - they were indestructable.

Hope the rain stops soon - construction installs are going to start falling behind if it doesn't.


----------



## musclecarboy

I built a shack and kept on laying. I had to run out and grab stone early afternoon so I packed it in and went out after that to get steel for my trailer with Grant. I figured it would be cheaper to buy 24' pieces and zip them off with a quick cut. Thanks again Grant, that big long load max/pj float is awesome.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1281391 said:


> I built a shack and kept on laying. I had to run out and grab stone early afternoon so I packed it in and went out after that to get steel for my trailer with Grant. I figured it would be cheaper to buy 24' pieces and zip them off with a quick cut. Thanks again Grant, that big long load max/pj float is awesome.


Holy geez Tom whats that trailer gonna be worth once your done with it?


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1281394 said:


> Holy geez Tom whats that trailer gonna be worth once your done with it?


Lol what do you mean? Worth to me or market value? I have a brand new monarch pump and telescoping cylinder, it'll have new brakes, battery and frame too. I'm in this far I might as we get it done now!


----------



## Triple L

ya thats the thing, it will be worth alot more to you then anything... Good luck! post some pics when its all done... Guess your getting some time in on the welder now eh? I used alot of wire myself last week... Had the fan going full speed full time on my Miller haha, not too often that happens...

This movies good for a laugh... That was some quick thinking! but lacking the important thought before hand LOL


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;1281369 said:


> Goat roti sounds gross
> 
> What part of the goat is it the hind end? A friend milks about 650 of those things, not sure I'd want to eat on though.


Johnny, next time your in town we should go to Renes or Coreys in Oakville. Renes is on Kerr and speeres and Corey's is on speeres and 3rd line area. I'll tell Danny to come too. Goat Lamb Chicken its all good. Cant move after one of them baby's even on a cold day in winter you will sweat.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1281401 said:


> Johnny, next time your in town we should go to Renes or Coreys in Oakville. Renes is on Kerr and speeres and Corey's is on speeres and 3rd line area. I'll tell Danny to come too. Goat Lamb Chicken its all good. Cant move after one of them baby's even on a cold day in winter you will sweat.


You have to much time on hand checking out my sites!


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1281402 said:


> You have to much time on hand checking out my sites!


Unh no. I worked for the Home Depot on Crass ave for 5 years before you even were Cedar Grounds or even thinking of it. Used to go to the mafia pizza joint there back when Canadian tire used to be there. Nice try thou.  Sorry I'll close my eyes if I think im near one of your sites in my Travels. :laughing:


----------



## greywynd

Where'd you buy the telescoping cylinder from? How about some progress pics of the trailer?


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1281399 said:


> ya thats the thing, it will be worth alot more to you then anything...


Alright since you're the in-house equipment advisor, how much will my trailer be worth when its all said and done, then I'll tell you what it cost me. 6.5'x12' triple 5k axles.


----------



## musclecarboy

greywynd;1281409 said:


> Where'd you buy the telescoping cylinder from? How about some progress pics of the trailer?


No idea, it came with the trailer... the guy literally bolted it on the rusty frame as soon as i was pulling in to take away the thing LOL


----------



## greywynd

musclecarboy;1281416 said:


> No idea, it came with the trailer... the guy literally bolted it on the rusty frame as soon as i was pulling in to take away the thing LOL


Figures..... no name or make on it anywhere that you've noticed?

I want to build a bed in a year or two for the 'next' truck, and want a telescoping front cylinder instead of a scissor hoist on it. I keep finding older hoists, but often they are getting tired and leaking etc, not something I want to really use on a new bed. Especially since I think I'm going to build it from aluminum next time.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Chad, how did you get that vid of me loading up? lol. That guys an idiot. All he had to do was back up. He swung the bucket and gouged the hell out of the concrete driveway. That won't be cheap!

Tom, no worries, thanks for the fuel! With fuel at its current price I think I'll start bartering for fuel more often!

For those of you interested in the VAST product, I have the pics of us laying the driveway and what it looks like almost finished. Unfortunately we are ripping it up and relaying it so I'll post pics of that too. Instead of me resizing them to fit here, check out this link http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=114958011851001&ref=ts#!/group.php?gid=114958011851001&v=wall According to the customer, the lines are not straight enough and the pavers are too far outside of the house. Reminder, the product should be in full or half brick sizes for the banding in order to keep it all tied together. If you cut a tiny piece out of your lego blocks, they will not lock properly.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I want you guys input, but any jokes or criticism on here please I show that site to customers. If you see flaws please be critical and point them out. I have never had a complaint from a customer who's landscaping we've done.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Looks pretty good to me but in natural always different versus a picture.
They are permeable I believe?
Is there any option like polymeric sand? Most of our clients want no maintenance = no weeds!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

There is a permeable version of vast, this is the non permeable. We will be using jointing sand, not polymeric as there is no benefit to polymeric in this application. The only way that weeds can grow is if soil is deposited in the cracks by blowing or tracking. It can then be simply washed away.

Assuming the pics are a good representation, I've shown all angles and can't photoshop, is this good by your guys standards or ?


----------



## JD Dave

The Vast is interesting I didn't realize it was layed like that.


----------



## greywynd

Grant, the drive looks good to me, but I'm not an interlock/brick sorta fella anyway  The pics you posted don't really show the view from the street to the house to show the 'fit' with the house though. Got any of that view?

Speaking of diesel, I pulled into the station I frequent yesterday, and when I went in to pay, the manager told me not to use the 'regular' diesel pump anymore, but to pull into the cardlock they installed last year, and then come in, and get a card the store has for it. After then filling, I pay as usual, and get a receipt etc. Current difference though drops me from 1.269 to 1.229, so when I'm grabbing 400 litres or so at a time, it will save me a little. 

I'm kind of at that in between stage, I can't afford my own refinery tap like Dave has to the farm, and hate using credit even for the business, so pay for it as I burn/use it.


----------



## Triple L

Ya I'd agree it actually looks like a very cool product.. Looks like this was the first time you used a miter saw to cut pavers judging by the brand new box LOL

Is that NBS white chevy yours?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The Chevy is my buddy Pete's. Its pretty nice but we all tease him because its not a diesel. It is the first time using a miter saw on pavers lol. The 12" dewalt is one I had, the 10 " we bought because you can readily get more aggressive rip blades for a 10" than a 12". you need to rip through the pavers fast or you heat them and the blade gets gummy. Got some tips from VAST that helped a bit too.


----------



## ff1221

Hey R.G. Peel, i was looking at your pics, and in one you used a geo cell for a boat ramp, just wondering where you get that and what it's worth, I have a rural property with a steep slope down to the river, and I need to make a river crossing as well, figured it would work great for both.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

There are a few manufacturers. We buy from terrafix. I'd give you the phone number but my phone recently had an incident with a xl coffee and I didn't have it backed up. You'll have to look them up.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1281502 said:


> and I didn't have it backed up.


Atleast I'm not the only one who didnt back up their blackberry


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lasted me 4 months from brand new to throw away. Luckily I got a new one for free. My buddy who spilled the coffee on it has a relative who works for bell and he hooked it up.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1281504 said:


> Lasted me 4 months from brand new to throw away. Luckily I got a new one for free. My buddy who spilled the coffee on it has a relative who works for bell and he hooked it up.


Wow that's sweet... I guess you didnt have a case of anysort for it eh... The otterbox has saved my phone soo many times I've lost count


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

If you ever spill on electronics and its not extremly bad and you need to suck out the moisture... put it in a container with rice and cover it. the rice will absorbe the moisture.

rain sun rain sun rain sun. cant make up its mind.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1281506 said:


> If you ever spill on electronics and its not extremly bad and you need to suck out the moisture... put it in a container with rice and cover it. the rice will absorbe the moisture.


My wife tried that, then I dumped the phone into a pot of boiling water...............it still doesn't work.


----------



## DeVries

MIDTOWNPC;1281506 said:


> If you ever spill on electronics and its not extremly bad and you need to suck out the moisture... put it in a container with rice and cover it. the rice will absorbe the moisture.
> 
> rain sun rain sun rain sun. cant make up its mind.


Good to know, thanks for the tip.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1281513 said:


> My wife tried that, then I dumped the phone into a pot of boiling water...............it still doesn't work.


well then the soy sauce might work?

or always save a few of those "dont eat packets" I throw those in a box with my plow controllers during the off months.

most phones have a tab inside that if it gets moisture it turns red, so when the tech opens it and sees that the white strip has gone red they say void.

with laptops ibm/lenovo is one of the only ones that actually has a drain port built into the keyboard. you spill on it and it travels to a port and runs out the bottom.

and markus dont try this to warm up your coffee.


----------



## Mr.Markus

No worries..........I've been banned from the kitchen. Also given the cheapest phone available.

I have never seen it rain this hard...............Gonna get some good driveway grading out of this.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Ark*

I think we have had 4 dry days in the last month..... starting to feel alot like Bill Murray in Groundhog Day....I think we are only behind 3 weeks so far this month.....

Anybody know how many days of rain occured before Noah started building an ark ? I want to beat the rush on lumber and glue at Home Depot

grrrrrrr


----------



## schrader

Giant mud hole here now, trying to do gardening when the heavy rain started, had to give up. Kinda hard to edge a garden when the edge is under three inches of water.


----------



## musclecarboy

How much should I expect to pay for a 102x 84 flat bed? Steel? Alum?
Thanks guys


----------



## DeVries

StratfordPusher;1281541 said:


> I think we have had 4 dry days in the last month..... starting to feel alot like Bill Murray in Groundhog Day....I think we are only behind 3 weeks so far this month.....
> 
> Anybody know how many days of rain occured before Noah started building an ark ? I want to beat the rush on lumber and glue at Home Depot
> 
> grrrrrrr


He actually built it before the rain came.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1281513 said:


> My wife tried that, then I dumped the phone into a pot of boiling water...............it still doesn't work.


We had a phone in the washer.....1 week of rice and it is very clean again and works flawless!


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1281505 said:


> Wow that's sweet... I guess you didnt have a case of anysort for it eh... The otterbox has saved my phone soo many times I've lost count


Can't say the same for my Android, it met a violent end, 200mph impact with the floor due to another dropped call while I was in a bad mood, Otterbox didn't save it that time, luckily I had another phone due for an upgrade, but I lost a bunch of pics and movies.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Severe Thunderstorm Warning
http://text.www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?on27#onrm86-316cwto-043320

I moved all my Dodges closer to the big sign at my plaza..
they say your chances are better at getting stuck by lightning then winning the lottery, so this will kind of be like both.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1281568 said:


> Severe Thunderstorm Warning
> http://text.www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?on27#onrm86-316cwto-043320
> 
> I moved all my Dodges closer to the big sign at my plaza..
> they say your chances are better at getting stuck by lightning then winning the lottery, so this will kind of be like both.


All called off at our end and not much happened.


----------



## greywynd

musclecarboy;1281556 said:


> How much should I expect to pay for a 102x 84 flat bed? Steel? Alum?
> Thanks guys


From those dimensions it sounds like your talking about a pickup bed?

Going to vary a lot depending on construction style, lights incorporated or not, headache rack/headboard or not, stake pockets, rub rails, etc, etc.

I'm going to start building my own in the future though, build what I want, how I want it. I think that this is one of those things that it may or may not be cheaper, but when it's finished you have it 'your way'.

I guess it also makes a difference if you have the welding equipment and capabilities though too.


----------



## musclecarboy

greywynd;1281572 said:


> From those dimensions it sounds like your talking about a pickup bed?
> 
> Going to vary a lot depending on construction style, lights incorporated or not, headache rack/headboard or not, stake pockets, rub rails, etc, etc.
> 
> I'm going to start building my own in the future though, build what I want, how I want it. I think that this is one of those things that it may or may not be cheaper, but when it's finished you have it 'your way'.
> 
> I guess it also makes a difference if you have the welding equipment and capabilities though too.


You got it. I think I'm going to go custom fab. A PJ steel bed is $3,995


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Talk to Voth, I bet he could do Alum in the 4k range.


----------



## Grassman09

Anyone cut grass in the Maple area? Residential thou.. Said i'd pass on the number, economy must be getting better she said she couldn't find anyone.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, then she isn't looking very hard. We have been flyering like crazy and hardly any calls...


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1281592 said:


> Talk to Voth, I bet he could do Alum in the 4k range.


I certainly will. Saves me any coating/ rust/bs and helps resale. I'll try to get the ppm volume discount.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1281599 said:


> haha, then she isn't looking very hard. We have been flyering like crazy and hardly any calls...


Or is not happy with the prices she has been getting. Calls are slowly coming in here. Some repeat clients from last year wanting more work. Few sodding quotes to do.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1281611 said:


> I certainly will. Saves me any coating/ rust/bs and helps resale. I'll try to get the ppm volume discount.


What if I told ya, you could get an all aluminum one for $1849 with a headach rack and a nice taillight setup out back with LED tail lights.... I wouldnt be much of a p r i c k then would I


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1281611 said:


> I certainly will. Saves me any coating/ rust/bs and helps resale. I'll try to get the ppm volume discount.


Will prob charge you more when u drop his name. lol.. J/K Jon.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am surprised with Tom's original quote, I would have thought they would be less, where is that from Chad?


----------



## Triple L

Import from the states!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

cool.

Yeah... states... makes me pissed. I just bought a set of tires here, 220 each, and that was a deal. I want to see what they have to offer, going to go with Suzanne for the day one of these weekends, fill the pickup with stuff and hopefully save alot.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1281621 said:


> cool.
> 
> Yeah... states... makes me pissed. I just bought a set of tires here, 220 each, and that was a deal. I want to see what they have to offer, going to go with Suzanne for the day one of these weekends, fill the pickup with stuff and hopefully save alot.


$220 each, a good deal??? Noooo wayy! All 4 tires next to new for $300 is a rip off LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

275 70 R18's... not those little tires from a GM. 
haha


----------



## McGaw

Went looking at a truck today and found this guy here- http://gladsauto.autotrader.ca/used...tm?vehicleId=af703e510a0a0065019f9c7a9c1427b2 
2005 F250 ext cab, 4x4, Powerstroke Diesel, Automatic. Looks like a nice truck, going back tomorrow when someones around to take a look and hopefully go for a test drive. 
The only thing that I'm leary about is the fact someones plowed with it. From the pictures it looks like they've had it sitting there for a little while so hopefully they will budge on the price. They're looking for $14800 without plow, or $16800 with the plow. Really clean on the inside. What do yall think this trucks worth and do you have any experience? 
Thanks,
Adam


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I think they don't go a whole lot cheaper than that in good cond. If it doesnt look beaten, feel loose in the steering or anything and tranny shifts solid I wouldn't worry about the plowing. Just be advised that 6.0 problems can be expensive. See if the EGR cooler has been upgraded or deleted. If it hasn't count on another 2000 to fix or delete this. If not, you get into head gasket, turbo, egr problems. Not cheap. If thats already done you'll have a great setup. The 6.0 doesn't struggle with the snow.


----------



## greywynd

Not a bad looking truck, but pics really don't show much either. 

It's also hard to tell if it plowed it's whole life, or if the plow just got added to do their lot for the season. The finish on the plow (or lack of) kind of tells me they haven't been together the whole time. 

Speaking of snow gear, any of you guys know anything about Henderson salters? There's a used stainless one for sale near me, but other than a few Kijiji ads, I can't seem to find anything on them online. Being a name I haven't really heard of, I don't know if it's a small company, or if they were bought out/closed up or something, and I'm wondering about parts and the like.


----------



## greywynd

It figures!! I tried some different terms in google and found their site.... http://www.henderson-mfg.com/index.html

Still not a common name around here....anyone have any input on their equipment, particularly the salters?


----------



## Grassman09

greywynd;1281666 said:


> It figures!! I tried some different terms in google and found their site.... http://www.henderson-mfg.com/index.html
> 
> Still not a common name around here....anyone have any input on their equipment, particularly the salters?


Looks like top notch stuff. Popular in the US of A. I think Jon from ppm has one of there tailgate spreaders looked like a solid unit. I'd buy one. I have a swenson spreader thats another big us co. hucks the salt out no problem even 3" clumps will slingshot them far. I only do that when cleaning the tray out and no cars around.


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd;1281665 said:


> Not a bad looking truck, but pics really don't show much either.
> 
> It's also hard to tell if it plowed it's whole life, or if the plow just got added to do their lot for the season. The finish on the plow (or lack of) kind of tells me they haven't been together the whole time.
> 
> Speaking of snow gear, any of you guys know anything about Henderson salters? There's a used stainless one for sale near me, but other than a few Kijiji ads, I can't seem to find anything on them online. Being a name I haven't really heard of, I don't know if it's a small company, or if they were bought out/closed up or something, and I'm wondering about parts and the like.


Henderson competes with Viking in the US. Top notch stuff like Grassman said.

That was a good deal on tires Jon, Chad thinks those little GM tires are like gold used.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Bailey tire in buffalo. Dan jr always gives me a great deal. Will even meet u there on a Sunday. I've bought probably 10 sets from him. Mention ur Canadian 
My name might cost u more but u never know. Lol. Jon all the money u save the wife will blow at the mall so careful. Just moved my 24 ft enclosed trailer to it's new owner and it was so windy it was such a slow haul. Bumper pull and empty wow glad that's over


----------



## dingybigfoot

Pristine PM ltd;1281599 said:


> haha, then she isn't looking very hard. We have been flyering like crazy and hardly any calls...


Slow on the phones here as well. Its the least I've flyer'd ever. I was thinking 
perhaps I didn't flyer enough. But I'm hearing the same reports from outfits
that flyer'd heavy.
Hey Jon good bumping into you the other day.
I took a peek in the room your were in for that ceremony as
I was leaving. You looked like a student with ADD in class.
lol...thanks for that number as well.


----------



## CGM Inc.

We got a bunch of calls this week that turned out nice but pretty much dead before that.
Suppliers even complain that it is dead in the yards! We all got spoiled by the early start of spring in the past years.


----------



## schrader

Same deal here no one wants to spend much, gas just hit $1.37 here just in time for the cutting season to start.


----------



## greywynd

I'd have to think that the weather is playing a big part for you guys, no-one thinks about lawncare until it starts growing!

This wind today is a mixed blessing, I'd planned to spend the day doing paperwork, making calls etc, but we've had no power (and therefore only one working phone) since about 9:30. Not getting what I wanted to done, but learning a lot about my cell phone features!


----------



## TLG99

Crazy weather here today. Torrential downpour this morning and little blasts of rain continue throughout the day.

The wind is the real problem. Blowing at 60km and gusting up to 100km and more apparently. Very large trees and limbs down all over, across roadways, driveways, vehicles etc. We have turned into a tree service today. Must have had a dozen phonecalls from PM's to take care of large fallen trees. Everyone of our condos has downed fences that will need repairs.

A great chance for additional income, if the weather ever allows us to make some progress. Starting to feel overwhelmed as it stands.


----------



## musclecarboy

Quite a few old city trees on the ground on Old Forest Hill rd and surrounding streets. Pretty wild! My shack still stands which is sweet!


----------



## greywynd

Ok, this is getting aggravating now. First I had issues with a conference call due to the power being out. Got that finished, and thought I'd work on some quoting. Most of the places I called couldn't figure out pricing due to no power/computers. 

Next I thought I'd do a couple small deliveries that are on my list. Called the pit before going, they are shutting down, the scale and computer needs power.

So, figured that I'd work on the wood pile, a chainsaw and axe don't need power, right? Maybe not, but just get started on that and it starts to rain! Running out of productive options real fast here!

(Now I'm wishing I'd sprung for that portable welder I looked at a few months ago....LOL!!)


----------



## McGaw

Thanks guys,
Going to run a few errands now, and then swing by and take a closer look at it. It was dark last night when I went so I'll get a better look today. 
RG, is it better to delete, or upgrade the egr? 

-Adam


----------



## forbidden

Out to get another start on spring cleanups finally for any southern exposure places, back by 1:00 to re-equip for snow that has now covered everything. FTL - will it ever stop snowing and will the weatherman get it right?


----------



## Triple L

Too rainy and windy to do much landscape work around here...

Made for a good day to haul off some skids... 3 Loads like that...

I was shocked! that load is 6,000 lbs of skids 

If you dont have the equipment, you cant get the work...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Interesting link......
http://tomorrowsgaspricetoday.com/city/Toronto-GTA/


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1281787 said:


> Interesting link......
> http://tomorrowsgaspricetoday.com/city/Toronto-GTA/


That thing has been around for a couple years, I wonder how it works. Even when I started driving the price would drop leading up to midnight and it would be different all over the city. Now it's just high priced everywhere!


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1281789 said:


> That thing has been around for a couple years, I wonder how it works. Even when I started driving the price would drop leading up to midnight and it would be different all over the city. Now it's just high priced everywhere!


I've always wondered why KW's fuel is always 3 cents cheaper then anywhere else.....

But im not complaining!!!


----------



## goel

I was in Stratford today and gas was 1.32 , around here its 1.37 :realmad:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Grassman09;1281671 said:


> Looks like top notch stuff. Popular in the US of A. I think Jon from ppm has one of there tailgate spreaders looked like a solid unit. I'd buy one. I have a swenson spreader thats another big us co. hucks the salt out no problem even 3" clumps will slingshot them far. I only do that when cleaning the tray out and no cars around.


I have a Bonnell, which I was told was made by Swenson, and I think Swenson makes the Henderson RTS, but I could be wrong.

The one I have has been great. It worked flawlessly all winter, seems very well designed, even with the Voth mod!

I feel stupid posting this now, looks like today was a busy day online.


----------



## Alpha Property

$1 a liter for bio diesel from a farmer here in niagara that makes it and runs it in all his stuff. I've run 2 tanks through it in my 6.5 and it likes it


----------



## R.G.PEEL

McGaw;1281743 said:


> Thanks guys,
> Going to run a few errands now, and then swing by and take a closer look at it. It was dark last night when I went so I'll get a better look today.
> RG, is it better to delete, or upgrade the egr?
> 
> -Adam


There are upgraded EGR's but it costs the same to delete it. Truck runs just as well and still passes emissions no problem. I say delete. What isn't there can't fail. I had Russ at diesel depot do mine. It was a BD diesel kit.


----------



## snowplowchick

I take it you all have hydro? Ours is out until tomorrow at noon they say. Anyone have damage from the wind?


----------



## McGaw

RG,
I took a better look today, and theres some serious body damage, the passenger side leaf is bent, there seemed to be an issue with the 4x4 engaging, as well as the box was rotted right through (wouldn't have noticed with the bed liner there). 
Taking a look at a 2004 F150 Fx4. http://london.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...ord-F-150-FX4-Pickup-Truck-W0QQAdIdZ262223865
Does anyone else plow with a 150? I've never used anything other than 250's.


----------



## DeVries

There was a lot of spruce tree's that lost their lives yesterday, cleanup will continue for a while. 

Every site had some kind of damage, wether trees down, broken branches, shingles ripped of the roof, flashing flying around, and fences down, there is going to be a shortage of 4X4 pressure treated posts this summer due to the amount that broke.

One site had a street sign pulled out of the ground and it looks like the wind lifted it over the trees and over a two story house and into the back yard, lucky for the home owners they didn't have that come thru their picture window.

Everyone has their chippers rented out, I've got one coming from Windsor today.


----------



## greywynd

Jon, thanks for the info. Emailed the guy about it, but haven't heard back. I like the idea of stainless though, no rust, and easy for me to tig if needed for repairs.

6am here, and we're still without power. Called them last night, and no word when it might be back on. I keep checking my sump pump, water has stopped rising almost level with the floor for now!


----------



## ff1221

Figured the rain was over for the week, woke up this morning to more dreary rainy weather, will it ever end, at least we didn't get the power outages like some of you did, hope it's back on for you soon. Went out to a property we look after for a friend, it's kind of a recreational property, was out dumping some yard waste and couldn't believe the flooding. Here is a picture of the foot bridge we built over the water, it is usually sitting up about 3 feet over the water on a large concrete block, hardly gets this high during spring thaw.


----------



## Triple L

Thats crazy! 

A tree fell on my aluminum trailer yesterday as well... I guess I'll take that as lucky as nothing fell on the 3720... Got lucky not dents or nothing...

Watch, today right around 4:00 it will get beautiful... Everyday right before works done it seems to get nice....


----------



## ff1221

Unbelievable, it just started effen snowing here:realmad:

Glad the new trailer made it through unscathed Chad, like you said better the trailer than the tractor, I bet the glass for a Deere don't come cheap!


----------



## GMC Driver

Still without power here. Woke up to a flooded basement, food thawing out in the freezers.
Got a borrowed genny running now.

Better keep it filled up - alot of catching up to do with the power out for 24 hours.


On edit: Just found out power should be restored today! By 8 pm!


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver;1281862 said:


> Still without power here. Woke up to a flooded basement, food thawing out in the freezers.
> Got a borrowed genny running now.
> 
> Better keep it filled up - alot of catching up to do with the power out for 24 hours.
> 
> On edit: Just found out power should be restored today! By 8 pm!


I'm hoping your basement isn't finished, I've been through that and it's not fun. Hoping they get the power up and running early for you.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

what is 5000sq of used pavers worth. 
I know of a driveway getting ripped up and I want to make them an offer to buy the old brick.


----------



## 3ipka

MIDTOWNPC;1281923 said:


> what is 5000sq of used pavers worth.
> I know of a driveway getting ripped up and I want to make them an offer to buy the old brick.


picture would be helpful, depends on what they are?


----------



## Triple L

ff1221;1281859 said:


> Unbelievable, it just started effen snowing here:realmad:
> 
> Glad the new trailer made it through unscathed Chad, like you said better the trailer than the tractor, I bet the glass for a Deere don't come cheap!


I already know, glass and hinges are $620... I got employee pricing for a total of $405 taxes in.... That was an expensive day!

I really wish Deere would have as gas shock on the passanger door for when the wind grabs it!


----------



## Triple L

3ipka;1281926 said:


> picture would be helpful, depends on what they are?


They should be happy your willing to take it... The value is likely little to none if they're older pavers


----------



## grandview

Did you loyal Canadians watch the wedding this morning?


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1281927 said:


> I already know, glass and hinges are $620... I got employee pricing for a total of $405 taxes in.... That was an expensive day!
> 
> I really wish Deere would have as gas shock on the passanger door for when the wind grabs it!


I can relate, cost me $450 for a new windshield in my Massey compact one time, I was installing a commercial chain link fence and stood in the bucket to cut off a post with the quick cut and blew all the sparks back at the windshield, pitted the sheite out of it. Got the install for free, buddy of mine owned a auto glass shop and owed me a favour.

Dean, concrete costs $40/ton to dump at the landfill here, if you only charge them $150 to take it away it would be fair for them.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

ff1221;1281943 said:


> I can relate, cost me $450 for a new windshield in my Massey compact one time, I was installing a commercial chain link fence and stood in the bucket to cut off a post with the quick cut and blew all the sparks back at the windshield, pitted the sheite out of it. Got the install for free, buddy of mine owned a auto glass shop and owed me a favour.
> 
> Dean, concrete costs $40/ton to dump at the landfill here, if you only charge them $150 to take it away it would be fair for them.


I think if they aren't using them they'd be happy to let them go free. Concrete shouldn't be 40 a ton to dump. I pay 320 for a 20 yd box. Trucking AND dump. That's 25+ ton.

Call me next time you're dumping concrete I'll take it at 39!


----------



## greywynd

Well, coming up on 36 hours here without power, fridge and freezer are still ok, water in the sump hole stopped rising level with the floor (unfinished basement) and not a genny to be found anywhere this aft. Word we're hearing is another 24-36 hours before power's back for us, hence the hunt for a genny this aft.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I watched the royal wedding
Seems strange paying to dump. Out here lots of places.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, I wouldn't offer anything except if it is less then 5 years old.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I have one in Hastings if you get desperate. Hasn't started in awhile. Only a 2000 one.


----------



## DeVries

greywynd;1281955 said:


> Well, coming up on 36 hours here without power, fridge and freezer are still ok, water in the sump hole stopped rising level with the floor (unfinished basement) and not a genny to be found anywhere this aft. Word we're hearing is another 24-36 hours before power's back for us, hence the hunt for a genny this aft.


That sucks man, hopefully you got a gas stove so you can eat. We had power out for a while but got it back within 12 hrs.


----------



## greywynd

Pristine PM ltd;1281969 said:


> I have one in Hastings if you get desperate. Hasn't started in awhile. Only a 2000 one.


If we're still powerless in the morning I may take you up on that, Hastings is only 15 minutes away from our place. I just want something I can cycle the fridge and freezer to get them cooled again, don't need a huge one for that.

Not sure how to PM on my phone, so I'll give you my cell, 705-868-2527, text or call and we can touch base, and thanks for the offer!

Mark


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I have a 5000 and a 6000 watt generators you can use if needed...they're at my shop in Innisfil. Let me know.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Lotta love on this thread.......Lotta love. 
Must've been the wedding today put everyone in a good mood.
I was just happy to get some work done outside... 4 days of wind and rain was enough to put my cleanups behind. Looks like I'll be cutting next week.


----------



## CGM Inc.

3ipka;1281926 said:


> picture would be helpful, depends on what they are?


free pick-up! Sounds like 600-800$ if they have to dispose them


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1281987 said:


> Lotta love on this thread.......Lotta love.
> Must've been the wedding today put everyone in a good mood.
> I was just happy to get some work done outside... 4 days of wind and rain was enough to put my cleanups behind. Looks like I'll be cutting next week.


We did OK around here but cutting next week for sure if it get's dry enough. Lots of places are still a swamp!


----------



## Triple L

Some of my lawns are quite long... We'll defentially be mowing next week fursure!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yep, shouldn't be a problem, it will just take a bit of work to make it start. 416 737 8978 - text or call np.


----------



## ff1221

We're going at grass on Monday, assuming we don't get another 2" of rain, maybe the sun today will dry things up enough to be able to cut by then.


----------



## greywynd

We've got power! Came back about 5:30 this morning. I was talking to the guys, they were pretty mute about what had gone on for us. (We're on a dead end line, and I had drove it a couple times and didn't see any tree damage etc.) When it flickered Thursday afternoon, wife and I heard a large bang nearby, and when the guys were reconnecting us, they replaced a fuse at the disconnect. 

Seems we were fortunate, no major food loss (though the dogs may eat a little better for a day or two as we find anything that is borderline), the water for the sump balanced out before it got too high to be critical, and other than a few hours of woodstove last night we really didn't need heat.

Somebody asked if we had gas to cook on, we don't, it's electric too, but last night wife was heating water and a few things on the woodstove, other than that we were able to eat out (or elsewhere) and just grab 'cold' stuff like sandwiches, muffins etc when we were here.

At least now I can read this thing on a real screen again!!


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd;1282042 said:


> We've got power! Came back about 5:30 this morning. I was talking to the guys, they were pretty mute about what had gone on for us. (We're on a dead end line, and I had drove it a couple times and didn't see any tree damage etc.) When it flickered Thursday afternoon, wife and I heard a large bang nearby, and when the guys were reconnecting us, they replaced a fuse at the disconnect.
> 
> Seems we were fortunate, no major food loss (though the dogs may eat a little better for a day or two as we find anything that is borderline), the water for the sump balanced out before it got too high to be critical, and other than a few hours of woodstove last night we really didn't need heat.
> 
> Somebody asked if we had gas to cook on, we don't, it's electric too, but last night wife was heating water and a few things on the woodstove, other than that we were able to eat out (or elsewhere) and just grab 'cold' stuff like sandwiches, muffins etc when we were here.
> 
> At least now I can read this thing on a real screen again!!


Happy times, glad you got the power back. with gas at a $1.38 not sure how long I'd want to run a generator.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Gas is $1.27 here today. 
Markham was 12 cents more then Cobourg on Thurs when I went in.


----------



## greywynd

$1.269 here the last week or so, and I've been paying $1.229 for diesel.

Dave, you're right, a genny isn't exactly economical power, but if it means the difference between a wet basement, spoiled food, and all the rest of it, I know many will do it if given the option. 

I have two generator heads here, but no motors to run them, I need to test them and see if they work, and maybe I can figure out a PTO drive for the tractor......which would be even less economical power as it would be overkill, but saves having another engine to maintain too.


----------



## Mr.Markus

This must be the time to buy trailers. My friend called on that lead I gave him from BlueWater Trailers. 12 Ft, 5200lb axles, dual Piston Dump, Barn doors & Trip tailgate,tarp and ramps $5200+HST. The details are pretty good too....grease fittings where you need them extra bracing, chains and hooks to hold everything open or closed. He's pretty happy with it. I thought he got a good deal.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1282088 said:


> This must be the time to buy trailers. My friend called on that lead I gave him from BlueWater Trailers. 12 Ft, 5200lb axles, dual Piston Dump, Barn doors & Trip tailgate,tarp and ramps $5200+HST. The details are pretty good too....grease fittings where you need them extra bracing, chains and hooks to hold everything open or closed. He's pretty happy with it. I thought he got a good deal.


Looks good! Currently looking for something that style but in galvanized


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Nice trailer Markus...we got a good deal from Mitch when we bought our LoadTrail dump from him. I saw your truck at Jeff's today but couldnt put a face to the name.

Stefan-try Excalibur from Brampton. They built us a nice galvanized 22 ft triaxle trailer 4 years ago. Looks just as good now as it did when we picked it up (mius the dirty wood decking).

Speaking of trailers...went to a Cerka in milton to pick up some trailer springs this week-great place for all traielr parts and good prices too. http://www.cerka.ca

Glad to see the sun shining...booked another pool and complete landscape today


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1282099 said:


> Nice trailer Markus...we got a good deal from Mitch when we bought our LoadTrail dump from him. I saw your truck at Jeff's today but couldnt put a face to the name.:


Next time just look for the guy eating all the free burgers and not buying anything.... (I thought the place was still Ed"s)

Phones ringing today too, must be the sunshine.


----------



## adamhumberview

R.G.PEEL;1281952 said:


> I think if they aren't using them they'd be happy to let them go free. Concrete shouldn't be 40 a ton to dump. I pay 320 for a 20 yd box. Trucking AND dump. That's 25+ ton.
> 
> Call me next time you're dumping concrete I'll take it at 39!


believe it or not that is going rate for concrete up their way. No crushing or recycling at all up that way.

and btw.. 20yd containers max max will carry 17-20 tons of broken concrete. and $320 is a lot of money..


----------



## Triple L

I was very surprised to see this...

Mitchell's got thier dump truck for sale....

http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-cars-v...-trucks-Kenworth-Tri-Axle-W0QQAdIdZ277606585#


----------



## DeVries

I was at Stewards today as well, to bad I don't know what you guy's look like we could have chatted.

Got a look at the newly revised New Holland skidsteer, nice unit. Had to wipe the drool off of my mouth a few times there today some nice stuff parked there.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

adamhumberview;1282117 said:


> believe it or not that is going rate for concrete up their way. No crushing or recycling at all up that way.
> 
> and btw.. 20yd containers max max will carry 17-20 tons of broken concrete. and $320 is a lot of money..


When floors aren't re enforced, try cutting them in 4x7 slabs. No wasted space in the box. How much will you charge me for 20s? And does that go for dirt too? We use lots if you want to supply them for me cheaper


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1282099 said:


> Nice trailer Markus...we got a good deal from Mitch when we bought our LoadTrail dump from him. I saw your truck at Jeff's today but couldnt put a face to the name.
> 
> Stefan-try Excalibur from Brampton. They built us a nice galvanized 22 ft triaxle trailer 4 years ago. Looks just as good now as it did when we picked it up (mius the dirty wood decking).
> 
> Speaking of trailers...went to a Cerka in milton to pick up some trailer springs this week-great place for all traielr parts and good prices too. http://www.cerka.ca
> 
> Glad to see the sun shining...booked another pool and complete landscape today


Yes his float looks brand new and yes cerka is awesome.


----------



## musclecarboy

Made some progress on my trailer today..... pulled off some decent welds. I'm happy overall.


----------



## Triple L

Atleast 1 plow isnt on the neighbours front lawn


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Looks good Tom. I envy those that know to weld.

I'm kinda excited about something I cant even go to sleep tonite...I found a 68 Firebird convertible by accident in a barn on Friday and will be taking a closer look at the car and talking some numbers with the old man who's had it stored in there for the last 15 years in the morning...by the sounds of it, he's going to let me have it for some pocket change.

This guy restored old cars for a living and was at the primer stage of a full resto and it was never paid for so he took title of it and had it parked in his garage since 95.

From conversation it has a 400 HO V8 and still needs a little bit of work to finish. Its going to be a nice little Sunday cruiser if all works in my favour tomorrow morning...fingers crossed.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1282167 said:


> Looks good Tom. I envy those that know to weld.
> 
> I'm kinda excited about something I cant even go to sleep tonite...I found a 68 Firebird convertible by accident in a barn on Friday and will be taking a closer look at the car and talking some numbers with the old man who's had it stored in there for the last 15 years in the morning...by the sounds of it, he's going to let me have it for some pocket change.
> 
> This guy restored old cars for a living and was at the primer stage of a full resto and it was never paid for so he took title of it and had it parked in his garage since 95.
> 
> From conversation it has a 400 HO V8 and still needs a little bit of work to finish. Its going to be a nice little Sunday cruiser if all works in my favour tomorrow morning...fingers crossed.


Sounds nice. I had a 68 Camaro SS up until 7 years ago. At least your buying the right make. 

Tom your welds look pretty good and I think they'll hold fine. Looks like you have good penetration.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1282183 said:


> Sounds nice. I had a 68 Camaro SS up until 7 years ago. At least your buying the right make.
> 
> Tom your welds look pretty good and I think they'll hold fine. Looks like you have good penetration.


Dave can you post a pic of your old 68 SS? I don't really like cars all that much but that's defentially one of the cars I'd love to have if I had the money...

Goodluck Johnny!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1282196 said:


> Dave can you post a pic of your old 68 SS? I don't really like cars all that much but that's defentially one of the cars I'd love to have if I had the money...
> 
> Goodluck Johnny!


I don't have any pics on my computer. To be honest I don't like cars at all. I like looking at them but just not interested in owning them.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

He's playing a bit of hardball and I don't want to seem to anxious...balls in his court now and I know he needs the money...I'm certain he'll be calling in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Elite_Maint

JohnnyRoyale;1282200 said:


> He's playing a bit of hardball and I don't want to seem to anxious...balls in his court now and I know he needs the money...I'm certain he'll be calling in the next couple of weeks.


I'm in the same boat!! a client of mine has a matching #'s 68 Camaro SS 396ci Red or Red interior.. cars been parked in a garage for 20+ years. Car needs a full Resto but i love cars and i love Camaro's so for me its a win win if i can score that ride.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1282198 said:


> I don't have any pics on my computer. To be honest I don't like cars at all. I like looking at them but just not interested in owning them.


well when you have a truck that goes 0-60 faster then most sports cars and run the 1/4 faster too I can see your point. you could always enter your car in a dragrace while its on a trailer pulled by your truck. 

I have an 84 z28 that I bought and tucked away... its all original , no winters, ttops. brown with gold trim. I personally hate the car, but I bought it for a song


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

E Maintenance;1282202 said:


> I'm in the same boat!! a client of mine has a matching #'s 68 Camaro SS 396ci Red or Red interior.. cars been parked in a garage for 20+ years. Car needs a full Resto but i love cars and i love Camaro's so for me its a win win if i can score that ride.


I know where theres a 68 1/2 SS partially completed too...seems like the guy has gotten lazy and begun to lose interest in it. Might be another good score.

A cousin of mine rebuilt the exact same Firebird except triple black and spent thousands and 5 years on it and only enjoyed it for a few years before he dumped it for $10K because he needed the cash to buy a house after he got married...biggest regret of his life he says. I just wish he would have called me to let me know he wanted to sell.


----------



## Elite_Maint

_


JohnnyRoyale;1282205 said:



I know where theres a 68 1/2 SS partially completed too...seems like the guy has gotten lazy and begun to lose interest in it. Might be another good score.

A cousin of mine rebuilt the exact same Firebird except triple black and spent thousands and 5 years on it and only enjoyed it for a few years before he dumped it for $10K because he needed the cash to buy a house after he got married...biggest regret of his life he says. I just wish he would have called me to let me know he wanted to sell.

Click to expand...

_I'd have to be desperate like really really desperate to sell a Muscle car once i have my claws on it.

_


MIDTOWNPC;1282203 said:



I have an 84 z28 that I bought and tucked away... its all original , no winters, ttops. brown with gold trim. I personally hate the car, but I bought it for a song

Click to expand...

_Post some pix!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

this is a local guy. he find some amazing stuff. he is great at digging up all the details on cars. http://www.topshelfcars.ca


----------



## musclecarboy

I have a buddy with a disassembled numbers matching 302 camaro. 69 I think. If you guys are interested I can forward you his info.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

This guys got some sick rides...http://www.johnscotti.com/en/


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

for my dads 60th bday I bought him his first car. it was a 1968 plymouth roadrunner 383 4spd post car. needed full resto but it was all original and ran. build sheet was under the back seat. i was leaving on a trip and told him to pick me up to drive me to the airport at 6am, we gave him a card on the way to where the car was and he didnt have his glasses but in the card was the ownership, he was like whats this for.. we pull into the site and he is like thats a 68 runner. he was out of the truck faster then you could imagine. not sure what he has done with it these days. we dont talk much. here are the pics.
when I say first car I mean that was the first car he bought as a teenager. that barn i was in was filled with stuff.

the final is what it should look like. even the paint code matched his original car.
that year we plowed more so much snow it was crazy, togeather we were out every day in december except 4, either salting, plow, or hauling / cleanup. has next to no repairs and everyone paid. it was a good year 

I enjoy the story of the car more then the car sometimes. 
my helper at the store, his dad bought a beetle off a couple traveling from california on a road trip. they broke down late one night and he was at the gasstation, he offered to help them as he has tools and a hoist at his house. he knew alot about bugs/beetles whatever they are called, and fixed them up. mentioned about how he loved the car. they said they were going to sell it when they were done their road trip. he bought it for next to nothing and drove them to the airport as they had to return a few weeks later.


----------



## musclecarboy

Wow that's an amazing story! Love it. 

On the topic of cars, anyone know a good tint shop?


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1282214 said:


> for my dads 60th bday I bought him his first car. it was a 1968 plymouth roadrunner 383 4spd post car. needed full resto but it was all original and ran. build sheet was under the back seat. i was leaving on a trip and told him to pick me up to drive me to the airport at 6am, we gave him a card on the way to where the car was and he didnt have his glasses but in the card was the ownership, he was like whats this for.. we pull into the site and he is like thats a 68 runner. he was out of the truck faster then you could imagine. not sure what he has done with it these days. we dont talk much. here are the pics.
> when I say first car I mean that was the first car he bought as a teenager. that barn i was in was filled with stuff.
> 
> the final is what it should look like. even the paint code matched his original car.
> that year we plowed more so much snow it was crazy, togeather we were out every day in december except 4, either salting, plow, or hauling / cleanup. has next to no repairs and everyone paid. it was a good year
> 
> I enjoy the story of the car more then the car sometimes.
> my helper at the store, his dad bought a beetle off a couple traveling from california on a road trip. they broke down late one night and he was at the gasstation, he offered to help them as he has tools and a hoist at his house. he knew alot about bugs/beetles whatever they are called, and fixed them up. mentioned about how he loved the car. they said they were going to sell it when they were done their road trip. he bought it for next to nothing and drove them to the airport as they had to return a few weeks later.


Another MOPAR


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1282156 said:


> Made some progress on my trailer today..... pulled off some decent welds. I'm happy overall.


Can't say its a decent weld without seeing whats underneath 
But it looks good like that


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1282224 said:


> Can't say its a decent weld without seeing whats underneath
> But it looks good like that


Yeah for sure. When I was welding it was cutting into each piece of steel melting them together. From my welding experience it looked like it was penetrating well. I used a 6011 rod if that means anything to anyone.


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1282225 said:


> Yeah for sure. When I was welding it was cutting into each piece of steel melting them together. From my welding experience it looked like it was penetrating well. I used a 6011 rod if that means anything to anyone.


I'm not to sure about welding rods around here, more failiar with european specs. We have 4 different kinds at the shop and I also like the 6011 the best. Did you weld from top to bottom they way the frame is in the picture? If so that isn't an easy weld to do


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1282240 said:


> I'm not to sure about welding rods around here, more failiar with european specs. We have 4 different kinds at the shop and I also like the 6011 the best. Did you weld from top to bottom they way the frame is in the picture? If so that isn't an easy weld to do


Yeah top to bottom. I jumped around to different joints to spread the heat around. It's a fun project.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Great story Dean.

I plan on buying my dad a 63 Impala SS convertible as his retirment gift in a few years...it was his first car too.


----------



## Triple L

I guess I'm lucky, my dad still owns his first car....


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1282246 said:


> I guess I'm lucky, my dad still owns his first car....


....or still young :laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

my first vechicle was a 1997 dodge dakota 4x4 slt. i had to sell it cause it was bright ticket red and put me into a nice pair of nikes for 2 years walking. I was 18 and looking for a girlfriend that could drive cause I couldnt. I got so many speeding tickets driving to cobourg and then I drove under suspension around the corner and got caught. I was a marked man in town. It sucked, but it forced me to move to Cobourg and build my business, I didnt have a way to go anywhere unless it was heal toe express so I worked my tail off. payup in way it was probably best now that I look back. 


raining again! :realmad:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Jroyal - you gotta video that when you give him a car.

Id like to go to a show in carlisle

http://www.carlisleevents.com/ce/events/chrysler-nationals/index.asp

but Im getting married in the dominican that week


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1282249 said:


> ....or still young :laughing:


Ya OK.... Maby its just me, but that ones over my head...


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1282253 said:


> my first vechicle was a 1997 dodge dakota 4x4 slt. i had to sell it cause it was bright ticket red and put me into a nice pair of nikes for 2 years walking. I was 18 and looking for a girlfriend that could drive cause I couldnt. I got so many speeding tickets driving to cobourg and then I drove under suspension around the corner and got caught. I was a marked man in town. It sucked, but it forced me to move to Cobourg and build my business, I didnt have a way to go anywhere unless it was heal toe express so I worked my tail off. payup in way it was probably best now that I look back.
> 
> raining again! :realmad:


I have relaxed quite a bit since 16 when I got my first duramax truck. Things have changed since then too... I turned 19 with my G then they came out with the law of 0.00 blood acl for all drivers under 21. Not that I should be driving anyways, but if I'm at 0.02 I'm sure I'll be fine to drive a few KM home which is now illegal.


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC;1282256 said:


> Jroyal - you gotta video that when you give him a car.
> 
> Id like to go to a show in carlisle
> 
> http://www.carlisleevents.com/ce/events/chrysler-nationals/index.asp
> 
> but Im getting married in the dominican that week


Are you marrying her cause she has a license, in case your big red dodge gets you in trouble?


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1282260 said:


> Ya OK.... Maby its just me, but that ones over my head...


I think he means since your young your dad must be pretty young still. It was kind of funny. Like the stories guys. So Dean do they call you Burt when you drive the TransAm around?


----------



## Triple L

Just thought I'd let everyone know thats in KW area or doing work here...

I got my Cat 906H and Deere 3720 going out on rent this week... Gotta love year round versitility 
Thought I'd add another item to my rental fleet
This bedshaper is available for $100 a day... It cuts the perfect beds, about 4" deep or so, Its hydrostat drive, 2 guys can cut and cleanup 2000' linear feet of beds in a few hours... Try that by hand...

Give me a shout if you need anything


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1282268 said:


> I think he means since your young your dad must be pretty young still. It was kind of funny. Like the stories guys. So Dean do they call you Burt when you drive the TransAm around?


My dads turning 53 on the 11th of this month...

He's got a '76 Nova... The memories I have of the stupid amount of burnouts that cars seen!


----------



## DeVries

Triple L;1282269 said:


> Just thought I'd let everyone know thats in KW area or doing work here...
> 
> I got my Cat 906H and Deere 3720 going out on rent this week... Gotta love year round versitility
> Thought I'd add another item to my rental fleet
> This bedshaper is available for $100 a day... It cuts the perfect beds, about 4" deep or so, Its hydrostat drive, 2 guys can cut and cleanup 2000' linear feet of beds in a few hours... Try that by hand...
> 
> Give me a shout if you need anything


I've got the exact same shaper. Way quicker than edging by hand, just watch out for Bell and cable lines, irrigation wires and pipes cause they don't stand a chance with that bladeThumbs Up


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1282268 said:


> I think he means since your young your dad must be pretty young still. It was kind of funny. Like the stories guys. So Dean do they call you Burt when you drive the TransAm around?


 My dad's first car would be +50 years and was a VW Kaefer convertible back then.... I assume Chad's fathers car is maybe around 25 years old.


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1282274 said:


> My dad's first car would be +50 years and was a VW Kaefer convertible back then.... I assume Chad's fathers car is maybe around 25 years old.


Add 10 years to that and you have perfect math.... As posted above, 1976

I think its really cool, not too many people still actually have their origional first car they've ever owned...

I dont


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1282269 said:


> Just thought I'd let everyone know thats in KW area or doing work here...
> 
> I got my Cat 906H and Deere 3720 going out on rent this week... Gotta love year round versitility
> Thought I'd add another item to my rental fleet
> This bedshaper is available for $100 a day... It cuts the perfect beds, about 4" deep or so, Its hydrostat drive, 2 guys can cut and cleanup 2000' linear feet of beds in a few hours... Try that by hand...
> 
> Give me a shout if you need anything


Hopefully karma doesnt get you with your renters lol


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Chad has bad Karma or the renters do? haha


----------



## Elite_Maint

my dad's first car was a Fiat 600 when he was 20 in Italy. Car was from the 50's and came with original suicide doors.. he still has a few pix from back then. My first car that i actually bought was a 89 Camaro IROC. Sold that 4-5 years ago to a guy in Paris, Ontario.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1282293 said:


> Chad has bad Karma or the renters do? haha


Haha it's a reference to his T140 rental video


----------



## greywynd

I need to rent a stump grinder for a half day sometime this spring, have 4-5 stumps to get rid of. 

Someone asked about window tinting, not sure about the city, but we have an excellent guy here in Peterborough that I would recommend any time. I can't recall the business name right now, I'll try to think of it and post it up when it comes to me. 

Wasn't a bad day here, was able to avoid the showers for the most part, had a load of stuff from my folks to unload and sort (cleaning up there since dad passed away) got that pretty much done, paused for a break while we had a small shower pass through, then a friend stopped by to take the plow harness and wiring off his truck as he's putting it up for sale. (The truck, not the plow.)

Only bad thing about today was the fuel line on my torch decided to start leaking....not sure if I'll repair it, or just splurge for a new hose.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1282296 said:


> Haha it's a reference to his T140 rental video


I wasn't my fault nobody cared about that bobcat and left it outside on the cold nights... I would have put it inside if it was my rental but o well... I was just the operator of it... PS it ran great still in the spring...

When I rent or borrow from a friend I treat stuff as if it was my own... O.K. Let's rephrase that, better then I treat my own stuff LOL


----------



## Triple L

DeVries;1282272 said:


> I've got the exact same shaper. Way quicker than edging by hand, just watch out for Bell and cable lines, irrigation wires and pipes cause they don't stand a chance with that bladeThumbs Up


Haha, I still remember the day my dad cut the main irrigation line on a property... He got soo soaked he had to go home and change LOL... In 5 years we've owned it, that was the only time we hit something....


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1282302 said:


> I wasn't my fault nobody cared about that bobcat and left it outside on the cold nights... I would have put it inside if it was my rental but o well... I was just the operator of it... PS it ran great still in the spring...
> 
> When I rent or borrow from a friend I treat stuff as if it was my own... O.K. Let's rephrase that, better then I treat my own stuff LOL


LOL yeah we all know how you treat stuff. Good thing you own GM's!


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1282303 said:


> Haha, I still remember the day my dad cut the main irrigation line on a property... He got soo soaked he had to go home and change LOL... In 5 years we've owned it, that was the only time we hit something....


Dohhh! Just wait til the next time you touch it since you said that! LOL


----------



## PlatinumService

musclecarboy;1282305 said:


> Dohhh! Just wait til the next time you touch it since you said that! LOL


Tom you were asking about tinting. There is a great spot in newmarket. formula one tinting. lifetime guarantee on the tint and the work.

How is everyone`s season going this year? we dont do any grass... and we are starting late on the construction compared to last year. things are busy and everyone wants things done yesterday. finally get a chance to get on here to catch up with everyone? are we doing to spring gtg?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Ive only ever driven the camaro a few times. I hate the car. I really want a vette, I am just a tight spender. I have other priorities still 

My big red dodge doesnt get me in any trouble. ButI did put a smarty on it last year to have a little fun. When I met her we both didnt drive, we met at a party I had at my dads farm that had 310 people attend and they all paid me $10 to host it. Those were the days.
She took the train to Cobourg all the time to visit as I lived on my own at 18. My store is right across the road from the Train station. We are getting married 10 years from the day we met. She likes driving the 07dodge its not noisy like the others. she has to take a running start to get in it though. She is the one that thinks I should buy Ford 350's paint them PINK with fisher stainless plows and start up PLOW BUNNIES.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Show us a picture of her and we'll decide if its a good idea...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JohnnyRoyale;1282311 said:


> Show us a picture of her and we'll decide if its a good idea...


:laughing: its a good idea. want to invest ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1282309 said:


> ..... PLOW BUNNIES.


Is that the business name or slogan...........


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Just heard on tv that bin laden is dead.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Pristine PM ltd;1282293 said:


> Chad has bad Karma or the renters do? haha


Both! Its me renting the Cat. I'll be sure to post some videos of it grunting to a halt and me going hahah then cold cranking..... lol. kidding chad It'll come back in better condition than it left in, I'll break it in nice for you.

10 minutes after leaving Chad's shop (literally 10 min.) A lady drove into the side of my truck pulling it. She got grazed by the dual hump and owned by the front corner of the trailer. Funny thing, I didn't really feel it, more just heard it. Pretty sure her van is a write off. Loader is fine and trailer too. Front marker light got pushed out of its socket but its just a rubber gromet that holds it in so I already fixed it good as new, light still works. Her van got caught by the front corner of the trailer on her driver's door and tore a strip right out of the fender all the way to the front and ripped out a headlight. WINNING!!!

Luckily nobody was hurt. She aknowledges it was all her fault and wants to pay the damages without calling insurance, which is good. I feel bad though. She was here from Vermont for a funeral. She was going back to the hotel in her friend's van after the service and says her frame of mind was no good. She was in front of me, pulled off onto a boulevard, and then turned back into my hump. I got all her info and whatnot. She didn't seem bothered by paying for my damage. Its just a couple scratches on the hump. I had a couple already that I wanted to get fixed. She legitimately damaged it but I'm not sure if fixing her friends van is enough or if I should get some cash from her towards a new hump? On the bright side, she's safe, it could have been a lot worse. And I'm glad I didn't have to stick around for cops with the trailer and loader. Possibly close to my weight limit.....


----------



## greywynd

So....what do we call you now? Hump banger? 

Glad to hear things were minor on your end at least, and no major issues in any way. 

Which job are you going to smack that new loader around on anyway, will we get to see some pics?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

lol, You call me whatever makes you happy Mark. I'm using it to move some soil in Cambridge. I'm heading down now to strip soil off of a 6000 sq ft area. T650 will do the pushing and then use the loader to carry to the stockpile. Its at the tim horton's Camp for kids. I tried telling Chad its for the kids he should donate the loader free....... don't you guys agree? lol I'll post pics when its done. And no, I'm not taking any revenge for all the Ford jabs....


----------



## Triple L

Ya that's crazy eh Grant, good thing is your trucks all good and not out of commission for a few weeks.... Can u imagine bringing your friends van back home looking like that!!! That's gotta be the worst part!

I'll be the first to admit it, I was more then just a little impressed with how both, the trailer and truck took to 12.500 lbs of iron... Sounds like grants trailers built ford tuff as well LOL

Have fun with her Grant! 

If u do take any pics, throw them up on my 906 thread


----------



## CGM Inc.

Frigging rain again :realmad: does it ever stop?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

raining and those damn may flies everywhere. got a mouth full this morning. :realmad:


----------



## Triple L

First day of mowing!!! This week will be fun!!! The other 28 or whatever's left, not soo much.......................


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1282385 said:


> First day of mowing!!! This week will be fun!!! The other 28 or whatever's left, not soo much.......................


We start tomorrow, might even be dry enough we don't have to go mud bogging. Good luck.


----------



## rooferdave

does anyone here need/ use sand? We have about 60 yards of beach sand that has to go, and I am looking for ways to get rid of it


----------



## ff1221

rooferdave;1282390 said:


> does anyone here need/ use sand? We have about 60 yards of beach sand that has to go, and I am looking for ways to get rid of it


I need a yard for a guys sandbox, how much is delivery?


----------



## CGM Inc.

rooferdave;1282390 said:


> does anyone here need/ use sand? We have about 60 yards of beach sand that has to go, and I am looking for ways to get rid of it


We might have to fill a playground with 16 yards, not confirmed at this point


----------



## CGM Inc.

ff1221;1282389 said:


> We start tomorrow, might even be dry enough we don't have to go mud bogging. Good luck.


Seen a guy spraying water out the shoot! We go tomorrow as well.


----------



## greywynd

R.G.PEEL;1282362 said:


> lol, You call me whatever makes you happy Mark. I'm using it to move some soil in Cambridge. I'm heading down now to strip soil off of a 6000 sq ft area. T650 will do the pushing and then use the loader to carry to the stockpile. Its at the tim horton's Camp for kids. I tried telling Chad its for the kids he should donate the loader free....... don't you guys agree? lol I'll post pics when its done. And no, I'm not taking any revenge for all the Ford jabs....


Just giving you the gears, you know it's all in good fun. I'm glad the truck and float are good though. Too bad the loader work wasn't closer this way, that looks like a fun little machine to play with.


----------



## forbidden

60 yards of beach sand and you don't what to do with it? Go buy a net, make a volleyball court and put signs up at the local college or university for a free ladies volleyball tournament. That is what I would do with 60 yards of beach sand!


----------



## JD Dave

Hope everyone voted!!! Looks like it's all blue.


----------



## Alpha Property

I know i sure did, easter sunday I went, go blue!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am amazed by how well the NDP did, I didn't see that kind of run happening. Even Liberals that I thought would never be defeated lost, amazing the change in such a short time since our last election. Go Elizabeth May, looks like she will win her seat finally! I don't ever ever want to see them have much power, but I like their voice at the table.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1282515 said:


> I am amazed by how well the NDP did, I didn't see that kind of run happening. Even Liberals that I thought would never be defeated lost, amazing the change in such a short time since our last election. Go Elizabeth May, looks like she will win her seat finally! I don't ever ever want to see them have much power, but I like their voice at the table.


I got enough problems of myn own so I don't really watch or listen to the news... Besides, anything important you guys keep me up to date with it on here LOL

Our first day of mowing went awesome! Maby a little too good, around 5:30 I was like hmm... I don't really feel like working much tomarrow, I'll go rock a 2.5 acre commercial place out tonight... Sure enough, right around 7:00 the hydro drive belt goes on my super Z... Towing that thing a 50' and getting a 1000 lbs mower up onto the trailer... NOT FUN!!!

I will admit, there were atleast 20 worse places it could have poped at that property, and it happened to break at one of the easier places so I wasn't super pissed... I guess that's what happenes on high milage mowers LOL... Its only got 550 hours tho...


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1282490 said:


> Hope everyone voted!!! Looks like it's all blue.


 didn't expect the outcome but sure like it!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1282535 said:


> I got enough problems of myn own ...


Gotta hate breakdowns on your first day back at it. I get stressed if anything breaks in the first month. I'm not mowing till Thurs. There are some hairy spots but for the most part not enough to mow yet. Don't wanna feel like the guy plowing 1/4 inch. Picked up some more sweeping so that'll keep me busy for the next few days and that unit's got a cab so I won't get too wet.


----------



## Triple L

None of this was in the forcast...

I bet there's a lot of guys with water coming cout of the mowers chute today LOL

Some of my stuff was soo long I had to double cut a few places... We cut really short the first few times tho...


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1282538 said:


> didn't expect the outcome but sure like it!


I was really surprised also. The majority made the election worth while. I'm really surprised at the amount of people that don't vote I've never missed an election since I was 18. I'm not very political but it makes me feel good to be a part of democracy.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1282548 said:


> I was really surprised also. The majority made the election worth while. I'm really surprised at the amount of people that don't vote I've never missed an election since I was 18. I'm not very political but it makes me feel good to be a part of democracy.


Girl at the gas station said this was the first year she could vote and that she wouldn't bother. I told her that there are more people in the world who don't have the ability to vote for their leader. It's disrespectful to them not to, regardless of your opinion about the candidates.

(A democracy is 2 wolves and a sheep deciding whats for dinner)


----------



## Elite_Maint

Does anyone know of a good place to buy tree's in King City?? have to do a job for a client there and wanna find a place close by.


----------



## adamhumberview

E Maintenance;1282551 said:


> Does anyone know of a good place to buy tree's in King City?? have to do a job for a client there and wanna find a place close by.


shrubs and landscape supply.. you can go to meadowvalley nursery on keele, just south of king road.

speak to michael.. friend of mine


----------



## goel

Another great day if your a duck.

Very suprising election starting with the change in official opposition, and then the followers. Glad to have a majority after all these years.

If you don't vote, you don't complain is what I live by.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

election special on now.
sign up with us. pay 10% more to get plowed.




I also have the PC Majority in town. Another one of my personal computer (pc) competitors shut down.


----------



## Elite_Maint

adamhumberview;1282560 said:


> shrubs and landscape supply.. you can go to meadowvalley nursery on keele, just south of king road.
> 
> speak to michael.. friend of mine


Thanks!!....


----------



## Elite_Maint

If anyone here know's anyone that wants to buy an open landscape trailer with trimmer rack for 3 trimmer's, tool rack (for shovels, racks etc) and a good size box at the front (aprox 2.5'x1.5' and 1.5'deep) trailer is i believe 5x10. PM for price if interested.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1282490 said:


> Hope everyone voted!!! Looks like it's all blue.


Allot of Green votes in your area too. Must be all the John Deere owners.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

just post the price what are you afraid of?
we wont auction this one off. but I will start the bidding if you want.


----------



## goel

Since you are adding the price, include a picture and the year also.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

lotta green votes in general. Kinda makes you wonder how different things would look with proportional representation.


----------



## DeVries

I don't know about you guy's but this rain is really putting us behind, we can't even cut grass it's way to wet.

Good thing this isn't snow cause we would be getting hammered.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1282575 said:


> Allot of Green votes in your area too. Must be all the John Deere owners.


Don't even think of comparing those shades of green.


----------



## grandview

I didn't think you can vote in a Socialist govt?


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1282607 said:


> I don't know about you guy's but this rain is really putting us behind, we can't even cut grass it's way to wet.
> 
> Good thing this isn't snow cause we would be getting hammered.


Just had the same thought about snow! 
We cut a little this morning but it is pointless!
First ray of sun and the *****ing will start right away!


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1282615 said:


> I didn't think you can vote in a Socialist govt?


The men can vote just not the women.


----------



## TLG99

DeVries;1282607 said:


> I don't know about you guy's but this rain is really putting us behind, we can't even cut grass it's way to wet.


We cut a bit on Saturday (great day, btw) and again this morning in the rain.

The rain really is putting us behind schedule also. Properties are looking a little rough. Some could use a cut, some are covered in branches and twigs from last weeks wind storm and any bed work that we did, has been ruined by all the rain.

We are starting with Wednesday cuts tomorrow and staying on schedule moving forward. Any Monday, Tuesday cuts we skipped due to rain will be picked up next week. I'm sure this decision will generate some complaints, but time to move forward.


----------



## Elite_Maint

MIDTOWNPC;1282577 said:


> just post the price what are you afraid of?
> we wont auction this one off. but I will start the bidding if you want.





goel;1282579 said:


> Since you are adding the price, include a picture and the year also.


OK, Once i take a pic of it i'll post the price....lol but if you wanna start the bidding you can!


----------



## musclecarboy

Planted a few trees today which needed to get done since it was only 1/2 day of work but it sure wasn't fun


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries;1282607 said:


> I don't know about you guy's but this rain is really putting us behind, we can't even cut grass it's way to wet.
> 
> Good thing this isn't snow cause we would be getting hammered.


Is it you that's holding up my LS stand on aerator demo....?
This weather sucks... I figure sweeping with a cab w/ heater in the rain would be ok but I get soaked loading and unloading anyway.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The Grounds Guys expands into Peterborough

The Grounds Guys/Cobourg is a franchised landscape management company expanding into Peterborough this year. Manager Chris Thurston offers all forms of landscape services from property maintenance to construction. Features include uniformed staff, three hour call back guarantee, daily sharpened equipment and service tickets that are tracked in order to ensure speedy service. Check out the website at www.groundsguys.ca or call 1 (800) 361-5296.

Expand?!... how about you move there and stay there! :realmad:


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1282647 said:


> The Grounds Guys expands into Peterborough
> 
> The Grounds Guys/Cobourg is a franchised landscape management company expanding into Peterborough this year. Manager Chris Thurston offers all forms of landscape services from property maintenance to construction. Features include uniformed staff, three hour call back guarantee, daily sharpened equipment and service tickets that are tracked in order to ensure speedy service. Check out the website at www.groundsguys.ca or call 1 (800) 361-5296.
> 
> Expand?!... how about you move there and stay there! :realmad:


The amount of Clintar is scary too!


----------



## Triple L

Uniformed staff is a feature??? LOL!!!!!!!

Daily sharpened blades my @ss!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, maybe with a file.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

one of my computer repair competitors is apparently also a gardener.
http://www.northumberlandtoday.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=3104049

:laughing: have fun! stuff like this drives me nuts. 
We have some good ones on the force in Cobourg. :salute:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

they are great at sharpening the blades, that they underCUT you with.

Im going to request they quote my property for snow.

Uniformed staff I think is professional.


----------



## CGM Inc.

I like to see a proper address and not a Box number.....


----------



## JD Dave

Some Beaver for you guys. 



 and a cat. http://www.slothster.com/2352-Cat-On-Boat-Plays-With-Dolphins.html


----------



## cet

Have you seen this one.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1282694 said:


> Have you seen this one.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: hilarious! What a MORON!


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1282677 said:


> Some Beaver for you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> and a cat. http://www.slothster.com/2352-Cat-On-Boat-Plays-With-Dolphins.html


Your softer side is showing. I like the cat.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1282694 said:


> Have you seen this one.


I nearly pee'd myself. Quick delete it because I know for sure Chad will fall for this trick.


----------



## TLG99

cet,

with the crappy weather...have you had a chance to swing the sticks yet?

First round for me this Saturday....been to the range a few times on the nicer days.


----------



## cet

TLG99;1282704 said:


> cet,
> 
> with the crappy weather...have you had a chance to swing the sticks yet?
> 
> First round for me this Saturday....been to the range a few times on the nicer days.


I've only played 12 times so far. I played good friday then saturday we drove all night to WV then played 36. Played 36 mon, tues, wed 18 thur and friday and then drove home friday. Played 18 sunday. Not a bad start to the year.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1282707 said:


> I've only played 12 times so far. I played good friday then saturday we drove all night to WV then played 36. Played 36 mon, tues, wed 18 thur and friday and then drove home friday. Played 18 sunday. Not a bad start to the year.


Glad to see your enjoying your golden years.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1282708 said:


> Glad to see your enjoying your golden years.


They didn't last long. It's back to the grind now. With this weather you must be having a tough time?

The Boss wants to go to Las Vegas in June. Not sure how that's going to work but I'm sure she will find a way.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1282702 said:


> I nearly pee'd myself. Quick delete it because I know for sure Chad will fall for this trick.


I seen that one a long time a ago...

I should post up 1/3rd the stuff my little brother shows me LOL


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1282618 said:


> The men can vote just not the women.


This guy has the same views as you... Maby just a little higher IQ


----------



## TLG99

cet;1282707 said:


> I've only played 12 times so far. I played good friday then saturday we drove all night to WV then played 36. Played 36 mon, tues, wed 18 thur and friday and then drove home friday. Played 18 sunday. Not a bad start to the year.


Well alright....feel kinda funny for asking now.

Kinda like asking the Pope if he went to church, I guess.

cet equals me in about 15 years,lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1282655 said:


> Uniformed staff I think is professional.


Picked up my new uniforms today. Gotta make sure my customers recognize the employees...LOL


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1282713 said:


> Picked up my new uniforms today. Gotta make sure my customers recognize the employees...LOL


Real nice!!!

I always order up about 20 new shirts every year in a variety of colours


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1282711 said:


> This guy has the same views as you... Maby just a little higher IQ


My wife is mad at you again.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1282714 said:


> Real nice!!!
> 
> I always order up about 20 new shirts every year in a variety of colours


...or if you change colours every couple of years, you end up with a variety....

If anybody knows anyone who worked for Sunshine I could use some new oil rags.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1282709 said:


> They didn't last long. It's back to the grind now. With this weather you must be having a tough time?
> 
> The Boss wants to go to Las Vegas in June. Not sure how that's going to work but I'm sure she will find a way.


Gotta find time for what you love or you'll go crazy. The weather really screws us up. Even if it doesn't rain another drop we'll be lucky if we can get in the fields in a week. The temps are helping things dry things either. I got married in Vegas in June, it's hot as heck but who goes outside anyways.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1282713 said:


> Picked up my new uniforms today. Gotta make sure my customers recognize the employees...LOL


Are those shirts stitched or print?

They look good.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1282718 said:


> Gotta find time for what you love or you'll go crazy. The weather really screws us up. Even if it doesn't rain another drop we'll be lucky if we can get in the fields in a week. The temps are helping things dry things either. I got married in Vegas in June, it's hot as heck but who goes outside anyways.


I'm the old guy on here but I'm the young guy where I golf. A few of the guys will play between 150-200 rounds. 5 of them are retired.

I don't take any time off in the winter so I need a few breaks the rest of the year.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1282722 said:


> Are those shirts stitched or print?
> 
> They look good.


They're stitched.......


----------



## cet

How many do you buy at a time and how much are they?

You can PM me if you want or not.

My wife does embroidery and I often wonder how much guys pay for this type of work.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1282727 said:


> They're stitched.......


They look nice.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1282728 said:


> How many do you buy at a time and how much are they?
> 
> You can PM me if you want or not.
> 
> My wife does embroidery and I often wonder how much guys pay for this type of work.


The shirts are $28 embroidery included, hats are $8.75 embroidery included.

I started ordering from this guy about 10 years ago, at the time he charged me $50 to put my logo in his system and he's kept it since so I don't have to pay that again.
I only ever order 20 shirts and 20 hats at a time. He'd probably do better for larger quantities.



JD Dave;1282729 said:


> They look nice.


Sorry they're not green.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1282732 said:


> The shirts are $28 embroidery included, hats are $8.75 embroidery included.
> 
> I started ordering from this guy about 10 years ago, at the time he charged me $50 to put my logo in his system and he's kept it since so I don't have to pay that again.
> I only ever order 20 shirts and 20 hats at a time. He'd probably do better for larger quantities.
> 
> Sorry they're not green.


My wife says he must be on crack. LOL

Not sure how they do a hat for $8.75

Thanks


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1282733 said:


> My wife says he must be on crack. LOL
> 
> Not sure how they do a hat for $8.75
> 
> Thanks


Damn lowballers are everywhere....LOL They're awesome hats too.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1282736 said:


> Damn lowballers are everywhere....LOL They're awesome hats too.


The shirts are from Trimark so I would guess the hats are too. Hats are $2-$8, even at $2 I'm not sure how a guy stitches something for $7. It is a lot of work. My hats are trimark and so are my coats. They have good stuff.


----------



## Mr.Markus

If your wife gets too busy....tell her I know a good sub. 

......................For stitching.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1282752 said:


> If your wife gets too busy....tell her I know a good sub.
> 
> ......................For stitching.


Too busy, that's funny.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1282755 said:


> Too busy, that's funny.


Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Funny video Chris...heres another...



:laughing:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Before I forget...is anyone in the market for an 07 3500 CC Dually Duramax with 9.5 Western V Blade? I know where there may be one for sale very soon...


----------



## JD Dave

Can anyone tell me what this girls saying? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COGUt94VrLI&feature=fvwrel


----------



## ff1221

JD Dave;1282799 said:


> Can anyone tell me what this girls saying? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COGUt94VrLI&feature=fvwrel


Was she talking, never really noticed, but I watched it 4 times just to see!:laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1282799 said:


> Can anyone tell me what this girls saying? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COGUt94VrLI&feature=fvwrel


She looks like my 2nd wife.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Id just think we should all take a moment and thank the makers lululemon clothing :salute:, especially the trademark womens pants. Thumbs Up to a job well done.


----------



## greywynd

I'm thinking Dave is rained out again.....he's watching youtube yet again!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;1282804 said:


> I'm thinking Dave is rained out again.....he's watching youtube yet again!


no he's working out.


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;1282806 said:



> no he's working out.


Somehow if he's watcing that video, I don't think he's copying the moves!! :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1282806 said:


> no he's working out.


You got it buddy. This fat ***** is getting in shape. Well not exactly but the thought did cross my mind.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1282884 said:


> You got it buddy. This fat ***** is getting in shape. Well not exactly but the thought did cross my mind.


JD working out.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JD Dave;1282799 said:


> Can anyone tell me what this girls saying? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COGUt94VrLI&feature=fvwrel


Dave, stop watching my girlfriend workout!


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1282911 said:


> Dave, stop watching my girlfriend workout!


How about you post some pics of her and I'll decide if they look a like.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1282917 said:


> How about you post some pics of her and I'll decide if they look a like.


I'd post some of her but those pics would get my user shutdown lol.

Grant I saw your 08 at russell's... You must have seen my junk with the new and improved stance 

Btw anyone that puts in an aftermarket replacement starter and the teeth grind like mine did, it will cost you lots of money for a new starter and flywheel. That's my rant for the day.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1282924 said:


> I'd post some of her but those pics would get my user shutdown lol.
> 
> Grant I saw your 08 at russell's... You must have seen my junk with the new and improved stance
> 
> Btw anyone that puts in an aftermarket replacement starter and the teeth grind like mine did, it will cost you lots of money for a new starter and flywheel. That's my rant for the day.


Plus your neighbours wount like your very much everytime that kicks over... 
Everything must not have been aligned by who installed it or was the tooth pattern a little off?

No comment on Grant's girlfriend except I dont see the resembelence


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

From behind they all look alike.


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1282926 said:


> Plus your neighbours wount like your very much everytime that kicks over...
> Everything must not have been aligned by who installed it or was the tooth pattern a little off?
> 
> No comment on Grant's girlfriend except I dont see the resembelence


Honestly dude I don't know. Even a brand new delco starter and touched up flywheel teeth still didnt help.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1282926 said:


> Plus your neighbours wount like your very much everytime that kicks over...
> Everything must not have been aligned by who installed it or was the tooth pattern a little off?
> 
> No comment on Grant's girlfriend except I dont see the resembelence


Pretty hard to screw up putting the starter in if the bolts are all in. Generally trying to start it while it's running is what grinds the teeth off the starter. Ususally the flywheel is very hard and it doesn't get hurt. It would be a days labour to drop the trans and change the flywheel and put it back in.


----------



## Triple L

I've seen it done before Dave.... That sucks for Tom, that's not gonna be cheap!!!!

What's a new duramax starter worth just out of curosity?


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1282981 said:


> I've seen it done before Dave.... That sucks for Tom, that's not gonna be cheap!!!!
> 
> What's a new duramax starter worth just out of curosity?


On a Duramax? I thought he was talking about his truck but I guess I have to read back to see. On some older vehicles you could screw it up but the duramax is so frigging tight it's next to impossible but I'm just talking from experience and I haven't ever drove a tracked skid before. LOL


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1282982 said:


> On a Duramax? I thought he was talking about his truck but I guess I have to read back to see. On some older vehicles you could screw it up but the duramax is so frigging tight it's next to impossible but I'm just talking from experience and I haven't ever drove a tracked skid before. LOL


LOL that was a good one... I haven't seen a duramax starter screw up either, I was thinking about on older gas trucks...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I have no experience that way but have drove a tracked skidsteer lol. It should be a super easy fix, just reach in your wallet, pull out $$$$ and pay someone to fix it!


----------



## musclecarboy

It's going to be around $1500. I have absolutely never started it when it's running.... Just one day it didn't catch right and started grinding and has done it at random ever since. A chipped tooth on the flywheel started it all then as soon as the starter began to grind it just wore itself down and it's mangled


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1283004 said:


> It's going to be around $1500. I have absolutely never started it when it's running.... Just one day it didn't catch right and started grinding and has done it at random ever since. A chipped tooth on the flywheel started it all then as soon as the starter beGan to grind it just wore itself down and it's mangled


I'Ve started a few vehicles in my day That were already running. my wifes Honda is so friggn quiet. lol not saying its your fault just glad its not your 02.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1283008 said:


> I'Ve started a few vehicles in my day That were already running. my wifes Honda is so friggn quiet. lol not saying its your fault just glad its not your 02.


He's just going to put the old starter in and throw the new delco one in the back seat for when I want to get the flywheel and starter replaced. At this point I don't care anymore because I know both parts have to be replaced. That truck is going to see lots of money this year.

The 02 *touch wood* has been fantastic. I got an HOV lane ticket today on my way downtown which is the first thing that's ever gone wrong in here lol


----------



## rooferdave

musclecarboy;1282932 said:


> Honestly dude I don't know. Even a brand new delco starter and touched up flywheel teeth still didnt help.


don't some of those starters need shims to alighn? Did your mechanic miss them per chance?

What is the flywheel for? I may have one for sale.


----------



## JD Dave

rooferdave;1283026 said:


> don't some of those starters need shims to alighn? Did your mechanic miss them per chance?
> 
> What is the flywheel for? I may have one for sale.


No shims are needed on a Duramax. Some of the gas engines yes.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cwourse it's a beautifuwl daywww, scheduled a cwrown from ma denthist, thas aftrnoown. My flywheel has a new toowth Cost as much as Toms repair:crying:


----------



## ff1221

Looks like a spot of rain today, but the weekend is looking good, grass cutting is going well, question to those of you that own Zero Turns, how do you eliminate the burnouts, or tearing when you turn?


----------



## Triple L

For every action make sure theyr'res a equal reaction... Never let 1 tire stop, keep everything in motion... I own a super Z, walker and hydro walkbehind... I can't remeber the last time I made a Z turn... Everything is 3 point turns and we don't really have an issue..

But if your making a left hand turn, don't just pull back on the left control, use the right control to power thru a bit so both tires are helping to turn, not just the left one trying to hold everything back...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Who again was selling the Tennant sweeper???


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

anti theft went on my 03 dodge again. but then the windshield wipers started running when there wasnt even a key in the ignition, and the transmission relay started ticking.
I thought about jd mentioning something when we installed the ebling about dodges and the tranny. I almost puked. I didnt have much time to look what was going ton so I unhooked the batteries left it. figured something is up. wouldnt even power the fass so I wasnt getting fuel either. towed it to my mechanic and it turns out the fuse box is toast. lots of green connections. new box and we are good to go. 

I think all my additional items like plows, and lights Im not going to run on an aux fuse running from the battery rather then thru a build a fuse setup. new box was $560 from the dealer. 

I was hopeing it would get struck by lighting as I parked it close to my sign the other night during a lightning/wind storm. 

last thurs during that wind, I was driving my 99 dodge, opened the door and the wind caught it, door doesnt close right now. 

I drove thru the gm dealer the other night... new 2500 dmax $66 000... sticker  right after that... we go for dinner, come out and my 07 throws a check engine light. turns out its DPF crap. 

her wedding band is in too. my ball and chain is still being custom made. 

soccer tonight, went to dig out my shoes, looks like im missing one. found it behind the couch against the wall, with a few raw hide chews, looks like rex has a secret stash. keeping his prized possesions away from the girl. few nibble marks 

open the mail. renew all your lic stickers in June. 

coors light and a couple cheques later and we should be ok.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1283155 said:


> coors light and a couple cheques later and we should be ok.


I think you should spend the money on a new chevy.................before you get married.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I was thinking I could just buy a tractor or loader and take it for my coffee and bank runs, its cobourg after all.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1283191 said:


> I was thinking I could just buy a tractor or loader and take it for my coffee and bank runs, its cobourg after all.


....and wear one of these.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1283155 said:


> anti theft went on my 03 dodge again. but then the windshield wipers started running when there wasnt even a key in the ignition, and the transmission relay started ticking.
> I thought about jd mentioning something when we installed the ebling about dodges and the tranny. I almost puked. I didnt have much time to look what was going ton so I unhooked the batteries left it. figured something is up. wouldnt even power the fass so I wasnt getting fuel either. towed it to my mechanic and it turns out the fuse box is toast. lots of green connections. new box and we are good to go.
> 
> I think all my additional items like plows, and lights Im not going to run on an aux fuse running from the battery rather then thru a build a fuse setup. new box was $560 from the dealer.
> 
> I was hopeing it would get struck by lighting as I parked it close to my sign the other night during a lightning/wind storm.
> 
> last thurs during that wind, I was driving my 99 dodge, opened the door and the wind caught it, door doesnt close right now.
> 
> I drove thru the gm dealer the other night... new 2500 dmax $66 000... sticker  right after that... we go for dinner, come out and my 07 throws a check engine light. turns out its DPF crap.
> 
> her wedding band is in too. my ball and chain is still being custom made.
> 
> soccer tonight, went to dig out my shoes, looks like im missing one. found it behind the couch against the wall, with a few raw hide chews, looks like rex has a secret stash. keeping his prized possesions away from the girl. few nibble marks
> 
> open the mail. renew all your lic stickers in June.
> 
> coors light and a couple cheques later and we should be ok.


My MSRP before tax was $66,900 and it isn't even loaded. The 3 on the lot were all $72,XXX.

Oh the joy of owning multiple vehicles.

The wedding rings are going to be the cheapest part from here on in. :laughing:


----------



## Triple L

Sticker price dosent mean a thing tho... I'm sure they got some discounts going on....

The sticker price on my 09 ext. Cab was $60,000... I only paid 45K for it tho... Was wayy too good of a deal to pass up... Those were the days to buy trucks... Wish I woulda bought 2!

Theyres some 82K denali HD's with your name on them down here dean!!!


----------



## 3ipka

Cedar Grounds;1283143 said:


> Who again was selling the Tennant sweeper???


I do, I had some interested but not sure how serious of buyers they are.... If your interested pm me


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1283207 said:


> Sticker price dosent mean a thing tho... I'm sure they got some discounts going on....
> 
> The sticker price on my 09 ext. Cab was $60,000... I only paid 45K for it tho... Was wayy too good of a deal to pass up... Those were the days to buy trucks... Wish I woulda bought 2!
> 
> Theyres some 82K denali HD's with your name on them down here dean!!!


Priced a new 2500 4 door this morning to replace the wife's 1500 4 door, just a gasser, can't justify a D-Max, MSRP is $51410, price after discounts is $37832. Price is good, trade-in is the problem, still owe $30k on the 2010 1500, and they are only offering $24000. Shoulda just bought the FN 2500 in the first place.There is a Black Denali on the lot, just like JD's, but I'm pretty sure the wife would do the same thing to me she did to my German Shepherd earlier this week.


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;1283227 said:


> Priced a new 2500 4 door this morning to replace the wife's 1500 4 door, just a gasser, can't justify a D-Max, MSRP is $51410, price after discounts is $37832. Price is good, trade-in is the problem, still owe $30k on the 2010 1500, and they are only offering $24000. Shoulda just bought the FN 2500 in the first place.There is a Black Denali on the lot, just like JD's, but I'm pretty sure the wife would do the same thing to me she did to my German Shepherd earlier this week.


Do you really need the 2500? There are still some great deals in the US. I got my Denali home for $53,500 including everything except HST and it only had 2388 miles on it. You could find a gasser for great money if your not in a hurry.


----------



## ff1221

JD Dave;1283228 said:


> Do you really need the 2500? There are still some great deals in the US. I got my Denali home for $53,500 including everything except HST and it only had 2388 miles on it. You could find a gasser for great money if your not in a hurry.


We tend to use the family truck for a lot business related things where we end up taking the whole family along, and generally we are pulling a trailer with a lot of weight to it, I would rather invest in a 2500 than beat the hell out of the 1500. Also I'm a little disappointed in the 1500, actually both my 2010 as the bumpers are rusting really bad and the door sill in my wife's truck is really badly rusted, and I'm talking deep rust, the local dealer has been replacing bumpers like mad. Just thought I would price one, but the trade in price is going to have to come up for the deal to happen, but looking in the states might not be a bad idea, is there a website you use Dave or a contact to search for trucks down there?


----------



## musclecarboy

What a day!! I'm working with RG Peel today in Ajax and it's a prime day to be working. It's about time!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

be careful! I hear that guys an a s s! 

haha


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

never mind. screwed up a post


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

what do I look for for issues on a 2005 duramax?


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;1283260 said:


> We tend to use the family truck for a lot business related things where we end up taking the whole family along, and generally we are pulling a trailer with a lot of weight to it, I would rather invest in a 2500 than beat the hell out of the 1500. Also I'm a little disappointed in the 1500, actually both my 2010 as the bumpers are rusting really bad and the door sill in my wife's truck is really badly rusted, and I'm talking deep rust, the local dealer has been replacing bumpers like mad. Just thought I would price one, but the trade in price is going to have to come up for the deal to happen, but looking in the states might not be a bad idea, is there a website you use Dave or a contact to search for trucks down there?


autotrader.com is a good place to start. I use a Buffalo 14212 zip code for my searches. I will also only buy from dealers as I private scares me. If your patient something will come up at a good price but you have to act pretty fast. I can give you any help you want just ask. There are drawbacks to buying the US as your local dealer won't be as kind with warranty issues. I wouldn't even think about buying a US truck unless I saved more then 5k. Remember Dodges warranty doesn't transfer but GM does for sure. Not sure about Fords.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1283283 said:


> what do I look for for issues on a 2005 duramax?


Well the good news is an LLY is much easier to change injectors on. Looks like a pretty good truck and it would be perfect for me to make into a pulling truck for that kind of money.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1283282 said:


> never mind. screwed up a post


Your tricky Dean. Good thing I saved the link. LOL Let me know if you don't buy it I might have decided about it by then.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1283283 said:


> what do I look for for issues on a 2005 duramax?


Previous owners............................especially if it was owned or tuned by Dave, Chad, Tom or anyone in their vicinity.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

guy just changed the price after i confirmed it over the phone. 

thats ok... i didnt want a long box
if it was still there in the morning i was going to consider spending some of my moldy money. 

still mad when people jerk around like that even on the phone :realmad:
his mail box should be screaming for mercy right about now.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the guy just called and appologized to me for making a mistake. says his girl doing the advertising used the price from a cargo van. 

looks like I wont be a gm owner after all.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1283293 said:


> the guy just called and appologized to me for making a mistake. says his girl doing the advertising used the price from a cargo van.
> 
> looks like I wont be a gm owner after all.


Cedar Grounds will sleep allot better tonight.:laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1283292 said:


> guy just changed the price after i confirmed it over the phone.
> 
> thats ok... i didnt want a long box
> if it was still there in the morning i was going to consider spending some of my moldy money.
> 
> still mad when people jerk around like that even on the phone :realmad:
> his mail box should be screaming for mercy right about now.


Now I read this. LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1283292 said:


> guy just changed the price after i confirmed it over the phone.
> 
> thats ok... i didnt want a long box
> if it was still there in the morning i was going to consider spending some of my moldy money.
> 
> still mad when people jerk around like that even on the phone :realmad:
> his mail box should be screaming for mercy right about now.


I've been on the receiving end of that.....sold a trailer once through the truck trader....must of been cheap cause the phone rang off the hook, first guy to show up low balled me, then changed to $200 more than what I wanted (cause I had 3 other guys that wanted to see it that morning.) I sold it to him, the next guy came a long way to see it and saw it leaving the the yard....he was pissed. I felt bad but que cera.


----------



## ff1221

JD, what's the deal if you buy a new truck out of the states, do you just get hosed on duty, or is it the same as buying slightly used, pretty big difference in price and financing in the US, just not sure if it transfers over, they are running 0% for 60mths.


----------



## cet

ff1221;1283327 said:


> JD, what's the deal if you buy a new truck out of the states, do you just get hosed on duty, or is it the same as buying slightly used, pretty big difference in price and financing in the US, just not sure if it transfers over, they are running 0% for 60mths.


As far as I know the Canadian GM dealers are dealer protected. A US dealer is not allowed to sell you a new truck. It has to have been registered or at least a demo.

If you managed to get a new one there is no duty.


----------



## greywynd

musclecarboy;1283266 said:


> What a day!! I'm working with RG Peel today in Ajax and it's a prime day to be working. It's about time!


He's got a job on the go closer to me that I'm going to give him a hand on a couple days the end of next week. Let me know if there are any payment problems.   Thumbs Up


----------



## musclecarboy

greywynd;1283330 said:


> He's got a job on the go closer to me that I'm going to give him a hand on a couple days the end of next week. Let me know if there are any payment problems.   Thumbs Up


Yeah man, that guy is the worst! Makes me stand around and watch him then buys me lunch. Lol


----------



## Triple L

The other day Grant gave me a sample of VAST pavers...

I was very impressed to say the least... When you see it online your like hmm... ya o.k. it looks cool but whatever... When you see and hold it in person its actually a very neat and innovative product!

Hopefully I'll be able to try them out on a job this year...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I agree, holding them is different then seeing them, but I agree they also have a long way to come with colours and with styles, but when they do, it will be quite a product.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Pristine PM ltd;1283338 said:


> I agree, holding them is different then seeing them


giggidy giggidy


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

if anyone comes across any patio slabs they want to get rid of let me know. 
I could use about 30 but will take whatever. want them as a base for some outdoor racking im putting up soon. gotta be worth lunch and some pints 


Quote:
Originally Posted by Pristine PM ltd 
I agree, holding them is different then seeing them 

giggidy giggidy 


ppm tells all his internet girlfriends that.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I swear, the camera makes it look smaller!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

atleast its snow related. freaky the scary snow man. good laugh. :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1283411 said:


> atleast its snow related. freaky the scary snow man. good laugh. :laughing:


That's funny stuff. I scare my wife all the time. I like to hide in closets and make her shat her pants. LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

when she sees your face!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1283429 said:


> when she sees your face!


Now Jon how about you grow up a little and stop making childish jabs at me.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I learned from the best!


----------



## Triple L

O snap!!!! LOL

Atleast he's not 42 and still growing up now.........


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hey!!?!!?.....at 42 I tend to grow out.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

man... at 28 if you aren't careful you grow out.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1283435 said:


> I learned from the best!


Thanks for the compliment. I thought we were going go carting for a minute. So nice to see the sun.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, not every jab needs to end with a go-carting session. Sometimes you can just laugh!


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1283461 said:


> man... at 28 if you aren't careful you grow out.


I know someone who knows an easy fix for that..... Add more employee's and more stress and your good to go LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

not if you're a stress eater!


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1283468 said:


> not if you're a stress eater!


Well it still dosent matter.... It'll all be down the side of your truck to begin with HAHAHA.....

That one just never gets old!


----------



## Mr.Markus

That was a great day.............My tan is almost back.Thumbs Up

From the elbows down.................


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1283525 said:


> That was a great day......
> 
> 
> 
> Up until now.....just got notified that an old friend of mine passed away.
> Sort of feel devistated........
Click to expand...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Sorry to hear that Stefan...my condolences.


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1283527 said:


> Mr.Markus;1283525 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a great day......
> 
> 
> 
> Up until now.....just got notified that an old friend of mine passed away.
> Sort of feel devistated........
> 
> 
> 
> That's tough, sorry to hear.
> 
> Great day for me too, no complaints
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Triple L

X3 that really sucks man!!!

Superb day for me as well! My arms are a little red... Couldnt ask for today to go better then it did... It was almost a fairytale LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1283527 said:


> Mr.Markus;1283525 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a great day......
> 
> 
> 
> Up until now.....just got notified that an old friend of mine passed away.
> Sort of feel devistated........
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what to say. really sucks when people die in their prime. Hopefully his family is looked after.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DeVries

My condolenses Stefan

On another note if anyone out my way has a stump grinder for rent either skidsteer mount or self contained I am interested in renting it. Please P.M me with your info.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1283527 said:


> Mr.Markus;1283525 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a great day......
> 
> 
> 
> Up until now.....just got notified that an old friend of mine passed away.
> Sort of feel devistated........
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that too......... Had a call from a competitors wife tonight..he passed away last night and she's looking to find people to care for his customers. Pretty somber way to win work if you ask me, kinda puts things in perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1283548 said:


> Cedar Grounds;1283527 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Markus;1283525 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a great day......
> 
> Sorry to hear that too......... Had a call from a competitors wife tonight..he passed away last night and she's looking to find people to care for his customers. Pretty somber way to win work if you ask me, kinda puts things in perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> It does! Speaks for his business if she is worried about clients getting looked after and him not even being cold.
> All I can say is enjoy life while you can! You never know when your # is up.....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cedar Grounds;1283550 said:


> Mr.Markus;1283548 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cedar Grounds;1283527 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does! Speaks for his business if she is worried about clients getting looked after and him not even being cold.
> All I can say is enjoy life while you can! You never know when your # is up.....
> 
> 
> 
> . Sorry to hear. Crazy things happen these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DKG

I lost a good friend almost 2 years ago. He was in the same business. His wife asked me to finish off the month for them. I did pick up some new accounts. I was also entrusted with selling off his equipment, it broke my heart selling stuff that I knew how hard and how much he had paid for it. R.I.P. Kevin, you were a great guy.


----------



## DKG

My condolances guys, I know how you feel.


----------



## ff1221

Anybody looking for an inverted blower, looks like a not bad deal but I think the owner is a little sketch!
http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...ucknow-Inverted-Snowblower-W0QQAdIdZ267143035


----------



## CGM Inc.

ff1221;1283616 said:


> Anybody looking for an inverted blower, looks like a not bad deal but I think the owner is a little sketch!
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...ucknow-Inverted-Snowblower-W0QQAdIdZ267143035


looks familiar but isn't me....


----------



## Triple L

ff1221;1283616 said:


> Anybody looking for an inverted blower, looks like a not bad deal but I think the owner is a little sketch!
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...ucknow-Inverted-Snowblower-W0QQAdIdZ267143035


I thought the guy who's selling it, is a pretty cool dude LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.




----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1283708 said:


>


I got a metallica CD up for adoption... It was left in my tractor by an ex-employee... I tried listening to every song for a bit and lets just say its not me... Been sitting on my toolbox for the longest time, I have no clue which album it is, cant count how many times I thought about using it as a frizzbe or throwing it in the garbage... must be good shovelling music tho LOL

Sounds like your taking it pretty tough Stefan, Sorry again man! Luckily I've been fortunate enough not to have lost any good friends as of yet...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1283710 said:


> I got a metallica CD up for adoption... It was left in my tractor by an ex-employee... I tried listening to every song for a bit and lets just say its not me... Been sitting on my toolbox for the longest time, I have no clue which album it is, cant count how many times I thought about using it as a frizzbe or throwing it in the garbage...
> 
> Sounds like your taking it pretty tough Stefan, Sorry again man! Luckily I've been fortunate enough not to have lost any good friends as of yet...


I'll take it! Will be in KW on Thursday......
Event's like that really make you evaluate certain things.

I bounce back since we are made a different way and nothing will get me down.
But we just don't value what's important in life only once it is to late.
For my friend it was most likely a relief since he lost his wife due to divorce, kids as a result of it, business after and now his life.


----------



## Triple L

I'll throw it in the truck tmr and see if it still plays good... Let you know which album it is also incase you already own it...


----------



## greywynd

Stefan, my condolences to you as well, it always hurts losing someone you care about.

Metallica is great music for late night plowing, helps keep you awake!!

Anyone need any sono tubes? Grant? http://www.gcsurplus.ca/mn-eng.cfm?snc=wfsav&sc=enc-bid&scn=71381&lcn=215309&lct=L&srchtype=&so=ASC&sf=ferm-clos&lci=&str=1&ltnf=1

There's a bunch on the government surplus site right now.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

greywynd;1283725 said:


> Stefan, my condolences to you as well, it always hurts losing someone you care about.
> 
> Metallica is great music for late night plowing, helps keep you awake!!
> 
> Anyone need any sono tubes? Grant? http://www.gcsurplus.ca/mn-eng.cfm?snc=wfsav&sc=enc-bid&scn=71381&lcn=215309&lct=L&srchtype=&so=ASC&sf=ferm-clos&lci=&str=1&ltnf=1
> 
> There's a bunch on the government surplus site right now.


Thanks for the heads up mark. Those are cheap though not worth warehousing. If you ever see big ones, 24"-36" let me know. They're worth a lot.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Flemming college peterborough campus is prob going to use vast for the new patio I'm building them at their bar! The designer wants a sampleboard and says she can spec it elsewhere as well. Heading to triple l's hood. Chad ill call if I'm done in time for beer. Put that walker in high gear and get done


----------



## CGM Inc.

Some landscape enhancements at a site we just started. reenforced concrete planterbox had to go.
Nothing a pick, quick cut and sledge hammer can't destroy!  Broke a sweat today and enjoyed it!


----------



## snowplowchick

Wow, everyone was in Triple L territory today. Me too. 

I saw a triple l trucking vehicle while I was in your town today, but it didn't have your, ahem, style, so I knew that wasn't you driving it. I didn't think you were the type to attach mailbox letters to your vehicle.


----------



## Triple L

HAHA mail box letters... I wouldnt even climb in that truck, I'd be too embarrassed... Everythings a class act around here 

Guess its my turn... Who's from Brantford? I was in your territory last night picking up my 3720 off rent LOL

Dean - did you ever get your 07 dpf problem figured out? I can belive it, my 09 has gone in regen last sunday, last friday and now again today... Seems like its been doing it alot... Maby its just being ripped on alot... Maby its just me, but when I'm making lots of money I tend to drive my trucks pretty hard... I dont know why, Anyone else have this problem?

Talking about fuel prices, I drove my old dinosaur duramax, the 04, for really the first time since winter today, all day doing fertilizing, didnt turn it off, rippped on it the whole time... Since I just got a new guage cluster in it last week, I thought it was broken all ready cause the gas guage wasnt moving LOL... Took all day to burn not even a 1/4 tank... Couldnt belive it! Old dinosaur's sure know whats going on I tell ya  I almost feel like I have stupid written on my forehead driving the 09 around all the time...


----------



## Triple L

Here's a funny picture from last week... Who woulda thought the wind could blow over a chain link fence!!!!!!! I woulda bet some big coin it couldnt be done as there's little to no wind resistance.... Or so I thought LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1283817 said:


> HAHA mail box letters... I wouldnt even climb in that truck, I'd be too embarrassed... Everythings a class act around here
> 
> Guess its my turn... Who's from Brantford? I was in your territory last night picking up my 3720 off rent LOL
> 
> Dean - did you ever get your 07 dpf problem figured out? I can belive it, my 09 has gone in regen last sunday, last friday and now again today... Seems like its been doing it alot... Maby its just being ripped on alot... Maby its just me, but when I'm making lots of money I tend to drive my trucks pretty hard... I dont know why, Anyone else have this problem?


Mine (07) kept doing the same thing, turns out I had a worn wire (plug behind the power steering) that was shorting and giving me an egr code.
Boy you guys in KW sure know how to blow............


----------



## greywynd

I was nowhere near that territory, I was on a mission up on Georgian Bay. Even got a bit of a burn! 

Was a perfect day for it, warm enough for a t-shirt, breeze to keep the nasty blackflies at bay, just wore a jacket while out in the boat. (Oh, and even better, the boat portion was on the taxpayers dime!!)

As to the tubes, that's the first time I've seen them on there in 2 or 3 years. Mostly it's various forms of junk office stuff, but on occasion there is something interesting show up.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

No dpf issues here. I just have to tow something here and there vs just going for coffe and bank runs. I drove my red truck today. It was exciting installing the smarty again The f150 that road my tail for ten mins didn't like when I stepped on it and blew a little black smoke all over his hood. Oops. Dug out my steel tracks for the bobcat and fluid filmed the links. Might play with them this weekend at my fixer upper house I was out there and flattened a few loads of fill today but it's a little wet in the back. Once I post some pics I will need sOme suggestions on grass seed hydro or whatever could work. The house is a few towns east where the big apple is on the 401.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1283831 said:


> No dpf issues here. I just have to tow something here and there vs just going for coffe and bank runs. I drove my red truck today. It was exciting installing the smarty again The f150 that road my tail for ten mins didn't like when I stepped on it and blew a little black smoke all over his hood. Oops. Dug out my steel tracks for the bobcat and fluid filmed the links. Might play with them this weekend at my fixer upper house I was out there and flattened a few loads of fill today but it's a little wet in the back. Once I post some pics I will need sOme suggestions on grass seed hydro or whatever could work. The house is a few towns east where the big apple is on the 401.


Right on, I thought a little while back u posted it threw a code and it came up as a dpf issue... Maby I'm mistaken...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Big Apple Is crap. Tourist Trap!!!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

My favourite plowing song of all time...esp from 3:54 onward.


----------



## greywynd

Hey who was talking about roll-off bins etc a while back? Wondering about getting one for a possible job removing a mess of shrubs etc in the Markham area, would be nice to load it all into one bin and have someone else look after trucking it, rather than several trips with pickups etc.


----------



## buckwheat_la

Triple L;1283818 said:


> Here's a funny picture from last week... Who woulda thought the wind could blow over a chain link fence!!!!!!! I woulda bet some big coin it couldnt be done as there's little to no wind resistance.... Or so I thought LOL


looks like chainlink from southern alberta


----------



## CGM Inc.

greywynd;1283877 said:


> Hey who was talking about roll-off bins etc a while back? Wondering about getting one for a possible job removing a mess of shrubs etc in the Markham area, would be nice to load it all into one bin and have someone else look after trucking it, rather than several trips with pickups etc.


We use Orion Disposal for that....


----------



## goel

We broke down and got a US address today. 67 bucks for the year. 2.25 per parcel up to 90 lbs. Over 90 they consider a skid and charge a flat rate of 25.00. 2 blocks from the rainbow bridge in Niagara Falls.

Saves about 3500 on something my wife wants. Canadian price is about 5k, plus tax. US price, with paying duty is about 1550.

Gonna spend some extra time on ebay since the dollar 1+ and holding....


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1283907 said:


> We broke down and got a US address today. 67 bucks for the year. 2.25 per parcel up to 90 lbs. Over 90 they consider a skid and charge a flat rate of 25.00. 2 blocks from the rainbow bridge in Niagara Falls.
> 
> Saves about 3500 on something my wife wants. Canadian price is about 5k, plus tax. US price, with paying duty is about 1550.
> 
> Gonna spend some extra time on ebay since the dollar 1+ and holding....


I was going to do the same as you. You can also chose to have it sent to there other locations. Would be great if I could use that for buying a new truck. Chrysler cancels the warranty if you register it in Canada. There is a difference of $12'000+ between Canada's base price on a new truck vs a new us truck loaded with almost every option.


----------



## musclecarboy

Grassman09;1283923 said:


> I was going to do the same as you. You can also chose to have it sent to there other locations. Would be great if I could use that for buying a new truck. Chrysler cancels the warranty if you register it in Canada. There is a difference of $12'000+ between Canada's base price on a new truck vs a new us truck loaded with almost every option.


If you think about it, how much is a warranty worth on a new truck? Maybe $2500 over the 3 years? (other than a 6.0 ford lol)


----------



## R.G.PEEL

What would it be worth on your chevy right now?


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1283940 said:


> What would it be worth on your chevy right now?


That's what I was gonna say... I think in some cases, its worth A LOT more then $2500... But So far my 09's never been back for warranty work touch wood


----------



## Triple L

What do u guys think of Stihls new battery powered line up?

I think they look awesome from the pictures... I'm totally gonna buy the hedge trimmer and the chainsaw and a few batteries...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1283923 said:


> I was going to do the same as you. You can also chose to have it sent to there other locations. Would be great if I could use that for buying a new truck. Chrysler cancels the warranty if you register it in Canada. There is a difference of $12'000+ between Canada's base price on a new truck vs a new us truck loaded with almost every option.


Base model in US and Base model in Canada is a big difference!
We have a lot more options in Canada as part of the base package!


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1283940 said:


> What would it be worth on your chevy right now?


Haha I'm not talking about your truck specifically. It's just almost every 6.0 had a new egr or 2 put in under warranty. I don't honesty think a warranty is worth 10,000+


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1283946 said:


> What do u guys think of Stihls new battery powered line up?
> 
> I think they look awesome from the pictures... I'm totally gonna buy the hedge trimmer and the chainsaw and a few batteries...


I like the thought of it but really don't get that people are so stupid to believe electric is environmentally green! i know Hydro comes out of the outlet and not from a Nuclear or Coal fired hydro plant.
Not sure if you are able to run 6 hours a day with one charge but I'm doubtful. 
For a homeowner i can see it work but for commercial not so much unless we run a generator in the truck to charge which really defeats the purpose


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1283968 said:


> I like the thought of it but really don't get that people are so stupid to believe electric is environmentally green! i know Hydro comes out of the outlet and not from a Nuclear or Coal fired hydro plant.
> Not sure if you are able to run 6 hours a day with one charge but I'm doubtful.
> For a homeowner i can see it work but for commercial not so much unless we run a generator in the truck to charge which really defeats the purpose


Im thinking mainly for weight and noise... More so operator comfort then anything... I agree 100% on the electric enviromently friendly nonsense...

It says 90 minutes per battery, you can trim quite a few shrubs in that time... I think i'd have it hooked into my power inverter and the truck would charge up the batterys all day long...

The chainsaw would be a sick climbing saw for limbing on your way up... I'd like to hope it has enough power to top the tree but still, it's soo much lighter and safer then carrying a heavy gas saw running the whole time you spur up the tree... Im growing old, working smarter not harder these days....

I was waiting for your call today to come and pick up your metallica cd...


----------



## JD Dave

Cedar Grounds;1283960 said:


> Base model in US and Base model in Canada is a big difference!
> We have a lot more options in Canada as part of the base package!


On GM trucks the packages are exactly the same in US vs Canada. The list price on my truck was just under 20k difference.  I know you don't care about GM's though.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1283973 said:


> On GM trucks the packages are exactly the same in US vs Canada. The list price on my truck was just under 20k difference.  I know you don't care about GM's though.


Figured you'd be out all night trying to beat the rain............ the farmers out here are running double time through the fields. Stobes and auxillary lights are keeping me awake.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1283977 said:


> Figured you'd be out all night trying to beat the rain............ the farmers out here are running double time through the fields. Stobes and auxillary lights are keeping me awake.


Dave's probably got the auto steer on and has nothing better to do then check up on plowsite LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1283978 said:


> Dave's probably got the auto steer on and has nothing better to do then check up on plowsite LOL


He's not responding.....the Caledon hills must've screwed up that auto steer.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, I could see guys putting TV's in those things with auto steer! Little sat dish on the roof.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

musclecarboy;1283965 said:


> Haha I'm not talking about your truck specifically. It's just almost every 6.0 had a new egr or 2 put in under warranty. I don't honesty think a warranty is worth 10,000+


FWIW, we paid 3G's for Fords Premium Care warranty for our 6.0. Pretty much covers it all.


----------



## ff1221

Big thunderstorm around 4:30 dropped 1/2" of rain here, still raining, hope the ground sucks it all up by lunch time, got some grass to cut, haven't done the condos or resi's yet this year, starting to get a little shaggy.


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1283960 said:


> Base model in US and Base model in Canada is a big difference!
> We have a lot more options in Canada as part of the base package!


No I was saying a fully loaded truck with all the options in the usa, that final price before taxes is what Canadian dealers sell there basic diesel trucks for here. I didn't see a difference in base options in USA then Can. Maybe DRL's but that's about all or a chew spit holder.


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1283965 said:


> Haha I'm not talking about your truck specifically. It's just almost every 6.0 had a new egr or 2 put in under warranty. I don't honesty think a warranty is worth 10,000+


Most people want to take all that junk off. If one did not have warranty and that was the issue I'd get rid of that stuff.

Anyone know how much fuel the DPF systems rob your truck of fuel?


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1284031 said:


> Anyone know how much fuel the DPF systems rob your truck of fuel?


I'm guessing you do???

If it wasnt for warranty I'd have ripped it off already to... But I think the warranty is worth alot more then the couple hundred I might save every year in fuel JMO


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1284032 said:


> I'm guessing you do???
> 
> If it wasnt for warranty I'd have ripped it off already to... But I think the warranty is worth alot more then the couple hundred I might save every year in fuel JMO


No; or I wouldn't be asking. My 07 is Pre emission.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

happy friday the 13th


----------



## Triple L

Yup, my loader just turned over 50 hours and wount start trhis morning... Plus I caught a screw somewhere and got a flat on one of the 20's... Usually the 13th is always a good day... But not today!!!

Wayyy to go dean! LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I saw alot of patches on the 401 today. Some were heading out at 6:30am, some at 9am. Guess the early worms get the birds!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Looking for experienced Hardscape installer if you know of someone.
Valid G license is a must!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Grassman09;1284031 said:


> Most people want to take all that junk off. If one did not have warranty and that was the issue I'd get rid of that stuff.
> 
> Anyone know how much fuel the DPF systems rob your truck of fuel?


Mine went from 10 to 18mpg and way more power


----------



## schrader

ff1221;1284024 said:


> Big thunderstorm around 4:30 dropped 1/2" of rain here, still raining, hope the ground sucks it all up by lunch time, got some grass to cut, haven't done the condos or resi's yet this year, starting to get a little shaggy.


Pouring buckets of rain here for the last hour and a half, looks like rain most of next week.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1283970 said:


> Im thinking mainly for weight and noise... More so operator comfort then anything... I agree 100% on the electric enviromently friendly nonsense...
> 
> It says 90 minutes per battery, you can trim quite a few shrubs in that time... I think i'd have it hooked into my power inverter and the truck would charge up the batterys all day long...
> 
> The chainsaw would be a sick climbing saw for limbing on your way up... I'd like to hope it has enough power to top the tree but still, it's soo much lighter and safer then carrying a heavy gas saw running the whole time you spur up the tree... Im growing old, working smarter not harder these days....
> 
> I was waiting for your call today to come and pick up your metallica cd...


Wasn't really in a mood to talk to anyone, had the boy and wife along as well. But we had Schnitzel at Concordia. Most likely back tomorrow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1284052 said:


> Mine went from 10 to 18mpg and way more power


Anybody know the fine for not having it?!?!


----------



## Triple L

Don't worry about it... It didn't come with one and pull out a $100 bill LOL...

I'd imagine its pretty steep...


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1283977 said:


> Figured you'd be out all night trying to beat the rain............ the farmers out here are running double time through the fields. Stobes and auxillary lights are keeping me awake.


A lot lighter ground up your way. Down here it's still pretty wet. We got all of our nitrogen on the wheat and just got spraying today. Started at 5am tis morning and had my rate controller screw up so I need JD to come down and reboot it. They got to the field in 30 min couldn't believe it. Got that fixed went for a pass with the mechanic and the tractor just coasts to a stop. Clutch position sensor went, took one of DKG's tractor (thanks) and 2 hours later I was going again. 1 hour later I broke a clevis bolt on the boom and had to go get that welded. It was Fri the 13 th for sure. Still got 325 acres sprayed which was better then nothing but I got rained out so might have to respray some. I did spread 100 tonnes of Nitrogen this week with a 5 ton spreader. My dad and our new guy spent 3 days at the Erin farm picking stones so can't wait to go up there and see what it looks like. Really wished the rain had held off. You need to hook me up with some of the early land up there.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1284087 said:


> A lot lighter ground up your way. Down here it's still pretty wet. We got all of our nitrogen on the wheat and just got spraying today. Started at 5am tis morning and had my rate controller screw up so I need JD to come down and reboot it. They got to the field in 30 min couldn't believe it. Got that fixed went for a pass with the mechanic and the tractor just coasts to a stop. Clutch position sensor went, took one of DKG's tractor (thanks) and 2 hours later I was going again. 1 hour later I broke a clevis bolt on the boom and had to go get that welded. It was Fri the 13 th for sure. Still got 325 acres sprayed which was better then nothing but I got rained out so might have to respray some. I did spread 100 tonnes of Nitrogen this week with a 5 ton spreader. My dad and our new guy spent 3 days at the Erin farm picking stones so can't wait to go up there and see what it looks like. Really wished the rain had held off. You need to hook me up with some of the early land up there.


It's all snaped up by Woodrill.....Theres a nice little hobby farm (just listed) just before EFS on 124 your wife would love.
Hope the rain lets up this weekend, I have some 1st time cuts to catch up on. Signed 4 new Estates this week but lost the County Dump. They decided they're not going to cut it anymore so now I call it a dump instead of Transfer Station.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1284090 said:


> It's all snaped up by Woodrill.....Theres a nice little hobby farm (just listed) just before EFS on 124 your wife would love.
> Hope the rain lets up this weekend, I have some 1st time cuts to catch up on. Signed 4 new Estates this week but lost the County Dump. They decided they're not going to cut it anymore so now I call it a dump instead of Transfer Station.


At least you replaced the work. It's always a battle for us to keep getting new land as we are loosing it to houses every year. With crop prices where they are every farmer is horny to get more ground and they will pay big $ for it now. We actually are where we want to be right now but that can change pretty fast in a years time.


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1284052 said:


> Mine went from 10 to 18mpg and way more power


What year truck? Did you do the EGR and DPF delete or just DPF? Unless you idle the truck allot its prob doesn't re gen allot?


----------



## schrader

My 6.4 would regen every day in the winter and that was in a loaded F550 with little idling. I would love to do a dpf delete on my new 6.7. Anyone know of any local diesel places that can do a delete?


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1284087 said:


> It was Fri the 13 th for sure.


Yup, and as soon as the truck got back from getting a patch put in, go to load the mowers back on, and what do you know... All the suddon the walker has a flat tire... I was like u gotta be kidding me! 2 flats in 1/2 hour... O well... Good thing I got 2 other mowers that did the rest of the work... I should carry a plug kit in the truck tho...

Cat came out and figured the loader out... Ended up being the ground strap on the battery loosened off can caused all these problems with no power in the cab... Easy fix but woulda sucked if it was winter... And I'd assume 50 hours on the machine woulda equalled to being on a nice January storm...


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;1284099 said:


> With crop prices where they are every farmer is horny to get more ground and they will pay big $ for it now.


That's what we're seeing here too - land prices have doubled in the past 2 years, rent is escalating.

Light ground here, so guys started this week and are still going full bore. Rain has avoided us for now, but the luck might run out on that today. But things have been going fairly smooth - just one tractor with an electrical glitch that caused it to go to park at 40 km/h. Driver is still nursing a small head rash.

Should have taken a picture, but saw 4 pieces in one field yesterday - culivator, self-propelled sprayer, 16 row Kinze, and v-ditcher all swarming the same field. All Dave's colour too.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1284127 said:


> Yup, and as soon as the truck got back from getting a patch put in, go to load the mowers back on, and what do you know... All the suddon the walker has a flat tire... I was like u gotta be kidding me! 2 flats in 1/2 hour... O well... Good thing I got 2 other mowers that did the rest of the work... I should carry a plug kit in the truck tho......


Any great solution against flat tires? We have them too and it is very annoying for me.
Told my mechanic no flat tires this season! Lasted maybe 2 days or so :laughing: think we had 3 until now but at least no mechanical failures.


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1284127 said:


> Yup, and as soon as the truck got back from getting a patch put in, go to load the mowers back on, and what do you know... All the suddon the walker has a flat tire... I was like u gotta be kidding me! 2 flats in 1/2 hour... O well... Good thing I got 2 other mowers that did the rest of the work... I should carry a plug kit in the truck tho...
> 
> Cat came out and figured the loader out... Ended up being the ground strap on the battery loosened off can caused all these problems with no power in the cab... Easy fix but woulda sucked if it was winter... And I'd assume 50 hours on the machine woulda equalled to being on a nice January storm...


Sounds Like Friday the 13th took it's toll on everybody, I went to put the mowing deck on the 2305, pulled it under the tractor and punched a hole through the hydraulic filter. Loaded the zero turn, one tire was low, blew it up, by the time we git back the other tire was completely flat. Called the Salesman at Deere and told him I had to come over for a filter, wondered if my new tractor/mower I bought 3 weeks ago was ready, he says yep should be, waited 2 hours when I got there for the guys to get it ready and I still came home with the snowblower still in a crate in the back of the truck. Oh well, finally got my new Deere. Took the loader off so we could get right to cutting grass, does a pretty good job for such a big machine.


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver;1284131 said:


> That's what we're seeing here too - land prices have doubled in the past 2 years, rent is escalating.
> 
> Light ground here, so guys started this week and are still going full bore. Rain has avoided us for now, but the luck might run out on that today. But things have been going fairly smooth - just one tractor with an electrical glitch that caused it to go to park at 40 km/h. Driver is still nursing a small head rash.
> 
> Should have taken a picture, but saw 4 pieces in one field yesterday - culivator, self-propelled sprayer, 16 row Kinze, and v-ditcher all swarming the same field. All Dave's colour too.


Don't turn the key off in the combine to reset the GPS on a red combine as the parking brake comes on, I kind of know what the guy feels like. Land prices have gone up all around us also. Farmers are good for the economy, when they make money they spend it. If we get another inch of rain it will be a week before we can get in the fields. There's a lot of corn contracted at big prices so everyone has to get it in the ground.


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;1284137 said:


> Sounds Like Friday the 13th took it's toll on everybody, I went to put the mowing deck on the 2305, pulled it under the tractor and punched a hole through the hydraulic filter. Loaded the zero turn, one tire was low, blew it up, by the time we git back the other tire was completely flat. Called the Salesman at Deere and told him I had to come over for a filter, wondered if my new tractor/mower I bought 3 weeks ago was ready, he says yep should be, waited 2 hours when I got there for the guys to get it ready and I still came home with the snowblower still in a crate in the back of the truck. Oh well, finally got my new Deere. Took the loader off so we could get right to cutting grass, does a pretty good job for such a big machine.


Everyone needs a little green in there life.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1284127 said:


> Yup, and as soon as the truck got back from getting a patch put in, go to load the mowers back on, and what do you know... All the suddon the walker has a flat tire... I was like u gotta be kidding me! 2 flats in 1/2 hour... O well... Good thing I got 2 other mowers that did the rest of the work... I should carry a plug kit in the truck tho...
> 
> Cat came out and figured the loader out... Ended up being the ground strap on the battery loosened off can caused all these problems with no power in the cab... Easy fix but woulda sucked if it was winter... And I'd assume 50 hours on the machine woulda equalled to being on a nice January storm...


When I told you to find some p u s s y I didn't mean buy a Cat.


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1284133 said:


> Any great solution against flat tires? We have them too and it is very annoying for me.
> Told my mechanic no flat tires this season! Lasted maybe 2 days or so :laughing: think we had 3 until now but at least no mechanical failures.


This stuff works good. Rear 2 tires in my walker always go flat. PIA to get them back on the rim too. So far so good lasted all winter in the trailer no flat.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1284143 said:


> When I told you to find some p u s s y I didn't mean buy a Cat.


:laughing: :laughing:

Im glad I saw that before it gets deleted.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1284146 said:


> This stuff works good. Rear 2 tires in my walker always go flat. PIA to get them back on the rim too. So far so good lasted all winter in the trailer no flat.


They have used it in the past and didn't like it but I might try it again.


----------



## schrader

ff1221;1284137 said:


> Sounds Like Friday the 13th took it's toll on everybody, I went to put the mowing deck on the 2305, pulled it under the tractor and punched a hole through the hydraulic filter. Loaded the zero turn, one tire was low, blew it up, by the time we git back the other tire was completely flat. Called the Salesman at Deere and told him I had to come over for a filter, wondered if my new tractor/mower I bought 3 weeks ago was ready, he says yep should be, waited 2 hours when I got there for the guys to get it ready and I still came home with the snowblower still in a crate in the back of the truck. Oh well, finally got my new Deere. Took the loader off so we could get right to cutting grass, does a pretty good job for such a big machine.


I never understood why Deere left the hydraulic filter completely exposed on the 2305, I punctured mine in the middle of a job last year. Nice 2520 thinking about trading up this year.


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1284151 said:


> They have used it in the past and didn't like it but I might try it again.


It's different when you are a owner operator vs a employee.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1284153 said:


> It's different when you are a owner operator vs a employee.


You mean there is employee slime and owner slime? :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1284133 said:


> Any great solution against flat tires? We have them too and it is very annoying for me.
> Told my mechanic no flat tires this season! Lasted maybe 2 days or so :laughing: think we had 3 until now but at least no mechanical failures.


I carry a plug kit in the tool box, and a little $10 CDN Tire compressor. I melt them in with a pocket torch but they're so flammable a cigarette lighter will work too. If you've ever taken one off the rim (to properly patch it) and it's been slimed or gooped or another one of those sealants you'll charge the guy double.
Probably be the first thing I would teach an employee (if I had any) because you've got so many to rely on to get through the day.When I ran crews there was nothing that I hated worse than someone standing looking a flat without a clue what to do.



JD Dave;1284143 said:


> When I told you to find some p u s s y I didn't mean buy a Cat.


Rain put a damper on me today but that made me laugh like hell.:laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1284163 said:


> I carry a plug kit in the tool box, and a little $10 CDN Tire compressor. I melt them in with a pocket torch but they're so flammable a cigarette lighter will work too. If you've ever taken one off the rim (to properly patch it) and it's been slimed or gooped or another one of those sealants you'll charge the guy double.
> Probably be the first thing I would teach an employee (if I had any) because you've got so many to rely on to get through the day.When I ran crews there was nothing that I hated worse than someone standing looking a flat without a clue what


It is amazing how little Guys know that cut grass for +5 years
No common sense at all and helpless like a 2 year old.

Usually we send the shop Guy out with a spare tire to fix the flat but that isn't really efficient. Air tank and plug kit sounds like a cheap option now all they have to remember is to put pressurized air in the tank :laughing::laughing:

One of my Guys takes shear pins, etc. along and does most of the repairs himself.
Others are just clueless.....


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;1284165 said:


> It is amazing how little Guys know that cut grass for +5 years
> No common sense at all and helpless like a 2 year old.
> 
> Usually we send the shop Guy out with a spare tire to fix the flat but that isn't really efficient. Air tank and plug kit sounds like a cheap option now all they have to remember is to put pressurized air in the tank :laughing::laughing:
> 
> One of my Guys takes shear pins, etc. along and does most of the repairs himself.
> Others are just clueless.....


And those same guys are just as clueless in the winter. Even if they carry a spare hose and/or fluid they usually don't carry any wrenches.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1284143 said:


> When I told you to find some p u s s y I didn't mean buy a Cat.


Hahahahahaha that was a good one


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1284165 said:


> It is amazing how little Guys know that cut grass for +5 years
> No common sense at all and helpless like a 2 year old.
> 
> Usually we send the shop Guy out with a spare tire to fix the flat but that isn't really efficient. Air tank and plug kit sounds like a cheap option now all they have to remember is to put pressurized air in the tank :laughing::laughing:
> 
> One of my Guys takes shear pins, etc. along and does most of the repairs himself.
> Others are just clueless.....


Touch wood I've only ever had 3 flats and gone thru 2 shear pins in the past 7 years of commercial mowing... Maby a reason I don't bother carrying a plug kit or extra shear pins...


----------



## musclecarboy

This rain is craziness! Oh well, gives me an excuse to clean my garage. 

As my trailer nears completion, I need to think about plates for it. Anyone know how you tag a homebuilt trailer?


----------



## Alpha Property

hey tripple L, with your walker, how do you get the piles of grass into that shinny dump box of yours? I bought my walker in August last summer, its the new big hopper, and I got the dump tub's that go in it, but they are for the old 9.5 style hopper and there not planning on making new style ones. So I returned them because they don't work. Now I'm far from being a tinny guy, but I just can't lift all that grass after its dumped into a tarp and through it in my truck myself. i'd say 90% of the time I have a trimmer/blower guy with me that helps and its a little better as a 2 man job. 
I've thought about buying a leaf loader and dumping it and then sucking it up, and I've thought about the high dump kit, but that seams like a lot of money, and I would only be able to dump if the mower was up on the curb and the truck was at street level, my truck with the dump box in sits a tad too high.


----------



## Triple L

Alpha Property;1284182 said:


> hey tripple L, with your walker, how do you get the piles of grass into that shinny dump box of yours? I bought my walker in August last summer, its the new big hopper, and I got the dump tub's that go in it, but they are for the old 9.5 style hopper and there not planning on making new style ones. So I returned them because they don't work. Now I'm far from being a tinny guy, but I just can't lift all that grass after its dumped into a tarp and through it in my truck myself. i'd say 90% of the time I have a trimmer/blower guy with me that helps and its a little better as a 2 man job.
> I've thought about buying a leaf loader and dumping it and then sucking it up, and I've thought about the high dump kit, but that seams like a lot of money, and I would only be able to dump if the mower was up on the curb and the truck was at street level, my truck with the dump box in sits a tad too high.


My MTL walker with the high dump, dumps perfectly into my 2500HD with a truckcraft insert... Clears by about 1"... I don't touch a blade of grass, the mower dumps into the pickup and the pickup dumps into a pile then I grab my loader everynow and then and push it up and make it disappear... The highdump is by far, worth every penny... They're 5 grand or something right? I had the bins... They were wayyy to heavy and awkward... Dumping onto a tarp is just a stupid idea all together IMO... The money I save on by being soooooo much more productive more then paid for the highdump... If u want I'll trade u my old body style 9.5 hopper off my 08 walker for your new body style and u can run the bins... But your best bet is to just bit the bullet if your able to... I looked into buying the new body style hopper this spring and it was gonna be over a $1000 more less and I said hmm... The NBS isn't worth that much to me...


----------



## Triple L

See here


----------



## Alpha Property

do you find that the mower handles the same on hills and stuff with the high dump kit installed? i know some people ***** that it makes it less stable in hills and suff. but i got a scag walk behind and a kubota 60 that are just animals on hills. i'm in the process of loading a few pic's to photobucket and then i'll post them here


----------



## Alpha Property




----------



## Alpha Property




----------



## Triple L

Alpha Property;1284186 said:


> do you find that the mower handles the same on hills and stuff with the high dump kit installed? i know some people ***** that it makes it less stable in hills and suff. but i got a scag walk behind and a kubota 60 that are just animals on hills. i'm in the process of loading a few pic's to photobucket and then i'll post them here


I used to have a 2004 MC which is air cooled and it was awesome on hills... Then I stepped up to this MTL liquid cooled highdumper and it sucks on hills... But I don't know if its the high dump or the liquid cooled which did it in... All I know is the combination of both make it not very good on hills in general... If I were to buy another highdump I'd want aircooled, but at the same time I think aircooled walkers suck as well as the design of them makes it soo hard for the motor to stay cool... So i guess its a bit of give and take...


----------



## RAZOR

musclecarboy;1284181 said:


> This rain is craziness! Oh well, gives me an excuse to clean my garage.
> 
> As my trailer nears completion, I need to think about plates for it. Anyone know how you tag a homebuilt trailer?


Just go into the MTO office and tell them to built the trailer. I think it is around $10 to register is and another $25 for the plate. Your ownership will say "home made" on it.


----------



## Triple L

Alpha Property;1284188 said:


>


I guarantee the highdump walker will load your pickup!


----------



## musclecarboy

RAZOR;1284193 said:


> Just go into the MTO office and tell them to built the trailer. I think it is around $10 to register is and another $25 for the plate. Your ownership will say "home made" on it.


How do you determine a GVWR?


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1284205 said:


> How do you determine a GVWR?


By the axle size.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1284206 said:


> By the axle size.


Does MTO measure your axles or do you just say "I have 3 xxxxkg axles" and they mark it down?


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1284207 said:


> Does MTO measure your axles or do you just say "I have 3 xxxxkg axles" and they mark it down?


Your not going to the MTO office. I'm sure they will put down what ever you tell them. If you lie and you get stopped and the MTO determines they are not what you said and you are over weight you will get the ticket. Plus if you were to have built the trailer you would have had the receipt from the purchase of said axle's. I think they can also determine the size of the axle's by looking at the hub size. Could be wrong with that part though.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1284209 said:


> Your not going to the MTO office. I'm sure they will put down what ever you tell them. If you lie and you get stopped and the MTO determines they are not what you said and you are over weight you will get the ticket. Plus if you were to have built the trailer you would have had the receipt from the purchase of said axle's. I think they can also determine the size of the axle's by looking at the hub size. Could be wrong with that part though.


Ok thanks. I'm pretty sure they're 5200lb axles. 3" axle tube and 6 bolt.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1284211 said:


> Ok thanks. I'm pretty sure they're 5200lb axles. 3" axle tube and 6 bolt.


I know very little about ratings but my 9 ton trailer has 6000 lb axle's and there only 5 bolt.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1284213 said:


> I know very little about ratings but my 9 ton trailer has 6000 lb axle's and there only 5 bolt.


They are the old school ones with the bolts on the outside of the drum. They are in fact 6000lb.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1284192 said:


> I used to have a 2004 MC which is air cooled and it was awesome on hills... Then I stepped up to this MTL liquid cooled highdumper and it sucks on hills... But I don't know if its the high dump or the liquid cooled which did it in... All I know is the combination of both make it not very good on hills in general... If I were to buy another highdump I'd want aircooled, but at the same time I think aircooled walkers suck as well as the design of them makes it soo hard for the motor to stay cool... So i guess its a bit of give and take...


I had the same problem with stability on the Kubota High dump, (has plenty of power) just lots of sway...I added wider tires and it's pretty much unstoppable.
You should get the walker with the Kubota diesel Chad...you know you want to.....


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Do any of you guys know of a place that sells speed-bumps? I'm figuring the ones that look like they are made from recycled rubber. The wife's parents want some for the private road that leads to their cottage.
I wish they asked me about them sooner as I saw a bunch sticking out of snow piles at the mall in March.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1284213 said:


> I know very little about ratings but my 9 ton trailer has 6000 lb axle's and there only 5 bolt.


This page is what I'm going by. http://www.cerka.ca/spring.asp


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1284207 said:


> Does MTO measure your axles or do you just say "I have 3 xxxxkg axles" and they mark it down?


Vehicle registration and plate for a trailer is $35. You'll need to know your trailer weight and the trailers GVWR. Also have a serial # ready............I suggest TOMSTOW-R.
You of course will need it inspected and yellow stickered after it's registered.


----------



## greywynd

If you want they will assign you a number instead, you have to weld or stamp it in somewhere, in my case I did it on one of the cross members under the deck, so it's a lot harder to remove. I would go do that before you paint it, so you can weld it on.

This rain does dampen things, but I still was able to drop and process a 18" or so diameter maple that my folks wanted gone, makes for a short lineup at the dump to get rid of the brush. That's three trees down for them, and two more to go at this point. Then there's talk about a whole bunch of cedars coming down, they started out more or less as a spaced out hedge, now they are hefty fence post size and bigger!


----------



## musclecarboy

I'm happy with how my truck sits and rides now. The bushings where the crossmember for the torsion keys attach to the frame were completely toast so with those replaced, along with the keys and UCA's, the truck rides nice.Thumbs Up


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1284235 said:


> I'm happy with how my truck sits and rides now. The bushings where the crossmember for the torsion keys attach to the frame were completely toast so with those replaced, along with the keys and UCA's, the truck rides nice.Thumbs Up


Looks good Tom 

U don't have any before pictures with the T bars fully cranked do you? 8 or 10 turns on my 09 leveled it out completely... To the point were even my dad says its level... He never liked the slanted stance much either....


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1284216 said:


> You should get the walker with the Kubota diesel Chad...you know you want to.....


I'm a total diesel freak, but to be honest, I've never seen the advantage of having diesel powered mowers... Expecially since you gotta carry gas for the handheld stuff and they don't make a diesel walkbehind... Running all gas is just soooo much simplier, and they get the job done just fine... Mower rut already I just can't see myself adding an extra 2-300 lbs altho I have nothing against diesel mowers or guys who run them... Its just preference and what I know I guess...

I almost grabbed the green gas handle the first time we filled the mowers up this spring... Such a habit LOL...

$67 to fill the super Z up isn't all that cool tho!!!


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1284236 said:


> Looks good Tom
> 
> U don't have any before pictures with the T bars fully cranked do you? 8 or 10 turns on my 09 leveled it out completely... To the point were even my dad says its level... He never liked the slanted stance much either....


Chris cranked it a few turns a long time ago and I never adjusted the stock keys myself. It was 39" to the top of the wheel well before and now it's just barely shy of 41".


----------



## Alpha Property

i'm going to run bio diesel in the kubota 60 and my 6.5 GMC as soon as i switch over that truck at the end of the month. I just got it back from having a couple leafs put in the spring packs


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1284152 said:


> I never understood why Deere left the hydraulic filter completely exposed on the 2305, I punctured mine in the middle of a job last year. Nice 2520 thinking about trading up this year.


Great time to trade up, they are giving $2500 off new 2520, when I bought my first 2305 in 2007, I paid $16050.00 for the tractor and loader plus another $2450 for the 62X deck, the $2520 cost me $16333.74 for the tractor and mower, plus another $3984 for the 62D drive over deck, and $4000 for the 54" blower, plus They have 0% for 48 mths, and they put it into a commercial lease for me. If you are thinking of trading up, now is the time to do it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1284237 said:


> I'm a total diesel freak, but to be honest, I've never seen the advantage of having diesel powered mowers... Expecially since you gotta carry gas for the handheld stuff and they don't make a diesel walkbehind... Running all gas is just soooo much simplier, and they get the job done just fine... Mower rut already I just can't see myself adding an extra 2-300 lbs altho I have nothing against diesel mowers or guys who run them... Its just preference and what I know I guess...
> 
> I almost grabbed the green gas handle the first time we filled the mowers up this spring... Such a habit LOL...
> 
> $67 to fill the super Z up isn't all that cool tho!!!


I hear ya,
My push mower only comes off at 2 jobs a week, and the standon only about 1.5 tanks a week. I carry 50L tank of mixed for trimmers blowers. That, and the diesels are liquid cooled, last longer and go further between oil changes. It's never been a hassle fueling up, once I got yelled at cause I was taking up all the pumps, so I paid for her fill up................It was my Mom......Small towns!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Diesle's just run! glow start go....


----------



## Alpha Property

anyone got a toro proline commercial 22157 21inch mower from the late 90's early 2000's for parts?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Are those the Suzuki models? I have two still, and two of the heavy Kawi's, give me a call when you are in Scarborough sometime!


----------



## JD Dave

Even if it doesn't rain anymore we won't be in the fields for over a week and this week isn't looking so good. I like to keep optimistic but the odd of us planting anything in May are going away fast.


----------



## grandview

Same with the landscaping,can't do shlt.


----------



## Bajak

Ever notice the co-relation of bad weather to poor attitudes?
Just sayin'.


----------



## grandview

Bajak;1284355 said:


> Ever notice the co-relation of bad weather to poor attitudes?
> Just sayin'.


Your right, when I'm looking at my farmers tan ,that means it;s been a good season and lots of money being made.Thumbs Up


----------



## Bajak

grandview;1284357 said:


> Your right, when I'm looking at my farmers tan ,that means it;s been a good season and lots of money being made.Thumbs Up


X2Thumbs Up I even have a sun burn on my ears...

I now remember why I grew long hair in the first place.


----------



## grandview

Bajak;1284359 said:


> X2Thumbs Up I even have a sun burn on my ears...
> 
> I now remember why I grew long hair in the first place.


yep,and that's why my hair is long in the winter,to keep them warm while I'm away from the wife!


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1284350 said:


> Even if it doesn't rain anymore we won't be in the fields for over a week and this week isn't looking so good. I like to keep optimistic but the odd of us planting anything in May are going away fast.


Bought my first rain suit ever today..........


----------



## Bajak

Mr.Markus;1284374 said:


> Bought my first rain suit ever today..........


Looks like you may even get to wear it for a couple of days.


----------



## grandview

Watching Holmes on home right now.eh?


----------



## Bajak

grandview;1284377 said:


> Watching Holmes on home right now.eh?


The muscular contractor guy or the well endowed porno guy?


----------



## Bajak

Eh??? LOL

10 characters....

This sucks!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Decided if it was raining anyways, might as well take the weekend off. Snap decision yesterday to go to a cottage in Minden with a buddy. Guys weekend. Porketta, ribs, peppers, lasagna's, lamb, lobsters and an ungodly amount of beer and patron. Haven't done that in a while, nice and refreshing after a month of working solid.

The rain could f off though and let us work. Hopefully it lets up for the long weekend. Superboom roadshow at Bob Mark New Holland in Lindsay. Should be fun if its muddy.

For those who have shown interest in the VAST, There is a good chance that large projects will soon be government subsidized by that $5.80 you pay everytime you get rid of a tire at a tire shop. Meeting with a guy this week about it. I'll keep posting.


----------



## Saliba

JD Dave;1284350 said:


> Even if it doesn't rain anymore we won't be in the fields for over a week and this week isn't looking so good. I like to keep optimistic but the odd of us planting anything in May are going away fast.


Thats no good. I take it your on pretty heavy ground out your way? We are on tiled sandy loam, so we were JUST able to get our early crop planted and band sprayed with lorsban. It started raining just an hour or so after i finished. We were lucky to get a good chunk of our land in wheat last fall, so there is a lot less to do in beans this spring. The wheat looks a tad soggy though. I guess we are just getting payback for last spring.


----------



## JD Dave

Saliba;1284409 said:


> Thats no good. I take it your on pretty heavy ground out your way? We are on tiled sandy loam, so we were JUST able to get our early crop planted and band sprayed with lorsban. It started raining just an hour or so after i finished. We were lucky to get a good chunk of our land in wheat last fall, so there is a lot less to do in beans this spring. The wheat looks a tad soggy though. I guess we are just getting payback for last spring.


Our land is spread out over a pretty long distance, we put in close to 800 acres of wheat last fall and it looks pretty good. We do have some tiled ground but it's in wheat. All of our land is pretty much a clay loam.


----------



## Bajak

Pretty lucky last year here. It doesen't look too good this year but I'm betting it will be close to or above average...Weather permitting and we all know what that means,
Prices are higher than normal and those with the right cash crops will win. We got ripped off in Ontario last year because of the speculation an global blah,blah.blah.,,

I don't like speculation for a reason. Fill in the blanks...


----------



## grandview

What do you know,it's still raining.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

grandview;1284469 said:


> What do you know,it's still raining.


Rain and wind all day here. 
Wind did a little destruction last night


----------



## Mr.Markus

My rain suit looks like it's a year old after one day of doing municipal parks. 
I'm considering putting tire chains on the Zero-turn. Only sunk it 3 times today.


----------



## Alpha Property

strap an atv winch to the front of it, lol i've sank my walker 3 times this season so far


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We are putting a metal roof on the farm house. 5 Year old, 40 year shingles cannot take the Northumland County Winds! Half the roof blew off at the end of April.


----------



## grandview

Pristine PM ltd;1284517 said:


> We are putting a metal roof on the farm house. 5 Year old, 40 year shingles cannot take the Northumland County Winds! Half the roof blow off at the end of April.


Put the shingles on upside down this way the wind can't catch them and blow them off.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1284501 said:


> My rain suit looks like it's a year old after one day of doing municipal parks.
> I'm considering putting tire chains on the Zero-turn. Only sunk it 3 times today.


something about sinking a mower sounds expensive! I've yet to sink a mower... I fired up mowing at 5:30 this evening and got 1/2 of the route down... Should be able to catch up tomarrow fine...

Spent the morning core drilling for gold! LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1284521 said:


> something about sinking a mower sounds expensive! I've yet to sink a mower... I fired up mowing at 5:30 this evening and got 1/2 of the route down... Should be able to catch up tomarrow fine...
> 
> Spent the morning core drilling for gold! LOL


At just over 2460lbs the kubota z turn leaves quite the rut in soft turf. lol

I'm so far behind I think I might make a November GTG.LOLier


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1284525 said:


> At just over 2460lbs the kubota z turn leaves quite the rut in soft turf. lol
> 
> I'm so far behind I think I might make a November GTG.LOLier


Yep, I slid the 997 down the ditch and into the quagmire at the bottom, the new 2520 didn't even grunt dragging it back out!Thumbs Up

That being said, I may have had THE LARGEST BLOND MOMENT with the 997. My Dad and father in law have been my grass crew for the last 5 years so my dad always stored and maintained the mowers at his place, so this year he retires from grass cutting and the wife and I take over. I went out and bought new blades for the 997, took the deck off,cleaned it all up and put the new blades on, same way dad had put the last set on, and went out to cut, but I noticed that the cut was lousy, stuff was getting missed, shredded, just a terrible mess. At first I thought it was the long wet heavy grass, so last night I take the blades off touch them up and re-install them, out today, still lousy cut, so I figure the belt must be getting loose, and that's dropping the tip speed, makes sense, so I send dad over to the Deere dealer for a new belt, meanwhile while dad is gone the wife and I continue to cut grass, and the whole time i'm thinking something wasn't right about the way those blades looked when I put them on, so finally I go over to the new mower and lift up the flap, and sure enough, I've got the new blades on upside down and backwards. Says something for the tip speed on a 997 Zero turn even upside down and backwards, it still cut grass.........sort of!

Worst part is, I'm not sure how long dad cut grass for last year with the blades upside down and backwards.


----------



## grandview

So far for this spring we've had 15 inches of rain.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What's a normal spring?


----------



## DeVries

When I moved into my current home 4 years ago my wife had the fireplace on the week we moved in. That was May 5th 2007. We have just been spoiled the past two springs with warm drier weather.

If we are getting a hot dry summer as they say I guess it's the best we get all this moisture just sucks for farmers who need to get on the land.


----------



## JD Dave

I can't believe Arnold was playing hide the sausage with a staffer and knocked her up. Now he's getting separated.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1284595 said:


> I can't believe Arnold was playing hide the sausage with a staffer and knocked her up. Now he's getting separated.


lol at hide the sausage! :laughing:

10 years ago too! Can you imagine being the kid and finding out your dad was Arnold Schwarzenegger. "dahdy! you don't weally look like my dahddy"

kinda crazy all the fires, when we are getting all this rain here
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/story/2011/05/17/slave-lake-tues.html


----------



## Triple L

I was just telling my dad, who needs to watch or listen to the news when I got all u guys that scan thru the crap and post up the important stuff anyways LOL


----------



## grandview

With all the steroids he was taking it must of been a breakfast sausage.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Ive got a resturant that owes me for snow still. 
Really good place for wings and it upsets me they havent paid. I cant seem to get past the managers excuses... "I forwarded everything to head office... Ill check for you"
I never get anywhere. Im about ready to have a plow site all you can eat wing and beer fest on my outstanding bill but I dont want to get arrested . Thats the one thing I hate about snow, when it comes to having it plowed, they need it done, but after the fact no one cares. 

Resturants are usually good for me, but this year they topped the slowpoke list.


----------



## greywynd

Had wings for lunch Friday, but about an hour west of your area. Get the manager to give you the info for head office, and start chasing them directly maybe?


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1284627 said:


> Ive got a resturant that owes me for snow still.
> Really good place for wings and it upsets me they havent paid. I cant seem to get past the managers excuses... "I forwarded everything to head office... Ill check for you"
> I never get anywhere. Im about ready to have a plow site all you can eat wing and beer fest on my outstanding bill but I dont want to get arrested . Thats the one thing I hate about snow, when it comes to having it plowed, they need it done, but after the fact no one cares.
> 
> Resturants are usually good for me, but this year they topped the slowpoke list.


I'm in. Since your buying I guess Pristine and I won't have to share then.


----------



## musclecarboy

I heard in the old days there was a glowing circle in the sky that dried everything up. What ever happened to that?


----------



## Alpha Property

The sky's just opened up here, it was almost dry enough to try and cut some stuff, oh well only 3 days behind for mowing now


----------



## TLG99

Enough with the rain!

It has been difficult, and messy occasionally, but we are still on schedule for maintenance this week. Tomorrow may be a different story though.

It is the small construction jobs that are getting delayed, and the constant, crappy work conditions for my guys that is the most frustrating for me.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Having the long weekend doesn't help any either!


----------



## Triple L

We're right on track also.. Busted balls bigtime today and got caught up from yesterday!
Got odjobbob down here helping out, should have 35 yards of mulch down by saturday plus the full pull of regular maintenance payup payup 

Funniest thing ever happened today, as I'm backing the super Z off the trailer, We just arrived at this property and are parked on the street, Im half way down the ramps and some chick walks up to me and says "You have the best job EVER!!!!!!!" I was soo surprised I didnt even know what to say... I was expecting a, You idiot, you parked in a no parking and infront of a bus stop zone! I just kinda smiled and she kept on walking up the sidewalk.... That made my day... First time thats ever happened

I assume she thought all I do is plant my butt on the mowers and ride around and have fun all day... LOL, far from what actually happens!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Call him the Sperminator. What a story, and I bet their are others. You gotta respect the fact that he is being somewhat open about it now... sort of.

Yeah, we caught up today, but tomorrow looks like a *****. 

We started our second landscaping crew today, hired someone that we had known in the past, and it looks like he will work out great. The small in and out jobs are looking way more profitable then the big money, but big PIA jobs.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

female dog....


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1284659 said:


> Call him the Sperminator.


LOL, I learnt something real funny today... Talked with an employee of the competition for a little while today, Something I very rarely ever do... Learnt the boss man (of this very large outfit, 6 crews) knocked up one of his 20 some y.o. employee's!!! Yikes, that ones gonna be real expensive!!!!  This might be a life lesson for everyone HAHAHA

She was some hot tho, holy geez!


----------



## snowplowchick

Triple L;1284662 said:


> LOL, I learnt something real funny today... Talked with an employee of the competition for a little while today, Something I very rarely ever do... Learnt the boss man (of this very large outfit, 6 crews) knocked up one of his 20 some y.o. employee's!!! Yikes, that ones gonna be real expensive!!!!
> 
> She was some hot tho, holy geez!


Wow. You'd better steer clear of that riff raff or they might influence you. Next thing you know you'll be driving an unreliable beater plow truck, with a grumpy woman at home barking at you to pick up some Pampers at the 24 hr Shoppers in the middle of a snow storm.

payup


----------



## grandview

snowplowchick;1284664 said:


> with a grumpy woman at home barking at you to pick up some Pampers at the 24 hr Shoppers in the middle of a snow storm.
> 
> payup


JD's been like that for the past 15 seasons!


----------



## Triple L

grandview;1284665 said:


> JD's been like that for the past 15 seasons!


Ever wonder why he takes the freightliner or sterling whenever he goes to the drugstore?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

well Arnold and Tiger probably have a few stories 

Triple L - that made your day... you should have taken her for a ride... on the what do you call it super z


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1284662 said:


> LOL, I learnt something real funny today... Talked with an employee of the competition for a little while today, Something I very rarely ever do... Learnt the boss man (of this very large outfit, 6 crews) knocked up one of his 20 some y.o. employee's!!! Yikes, that ones gonna be real expensive!!!!  This might be a life lesson for everyone HAHAHA
> 
> She was some hot tho, holy geez!


Are they driving yellow trucks? Heard some interesting stuff there too


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1284662 said:


> LOL, I learnt something real funny today... Talked with an employee of the competition for a little while today, Something I very rarely ever do... Learnt the boss man (of this very large outfit, 6 crews) knocked up one of his 20 some y.o. employee's!!! Yikes, that ones gonna be real expensive!!!!  This might be a life lesson for everyone HAHAHA
> 
> She was some hot tho, holy geez!


If the rest of the 20 year olds are shy like you no wonder she had to find someone older. 


grandview;1284665 said:


> JD's been like that for the past 15 seasons!


Kind of true but what's your point? I'm actually fathering tonight, which isn't that bad since my wife put me on a diet. So McD's and ice cream tonight. When the mom's away the kids will play.


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1284675 said:


> Are they driving yellow trucks? Heard some interesting stuff there too


Nope not those guys...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1284657 said:


> Funniest thing ever happened today, as I'm backing the super Z off the trailer, We just arrived at this property and are parked on the street, Im half way down the ramps and some chick walks up to me and says "You have the best job EVER!!!!!!!" I was soo surprised I didnt even know what to say...


We're gonna have to get you some cue cards.............................



Triple L;1284662 said:


> LOL, I learnt something real funny today... Talked with an employee of the competition for a little while today, Something I very rarely ever do... Learnt the boss man (of this very large outfit, 6 crews) knocked up one of his 20 some y.o. employee's!!! Yikes, that ones gonna be real expensive!!!!  This might be a life lesson for everyone HAHAHA
> 
> She was some hot tho, holy geez!


Don't even get me started........small town rumours are the funnest.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1284680 said:


> Nope not those guys...


That's a relief! Would have really shocked me otherwise.
One of the owners used to be my neighbor and still is a distant friend.....


----------



## grandview

Since it was raining,again today I painted one of my kids bedrooms.She had posters on the walls and i thought they were just taped,she used glue instead!


----------



## CGM Inc.

grandview;1284685 said:


> Since it was raining,again today I painted one of my kids bedrooms.She had posters on the walls and i thought they were just taped,she used glue instead!


Americans......


----------



## greywynd

Triple L;1284666 said:


> Ever wonder why he takes the freightliner or sterling whenever he goes to the drugstore?


Ah heck, that's an easy one, it's so he can write off the expense of them!!


----------



## grandview

greywynd;1284688 said:


> Ah heck, that's an easy one, it's so he can write off the expense of them!!


And claims the diapers as oil absorption pillows


----------



## JD Dave

Hey Dean, thinking of going out to Trudeau Park on Sunday for a demo hook with my truck. It's a long drive but I really need to see if the truck will run right. Looks like quite the show out there. You know anything about it. http://motorsporttrudeaupark.blogspot.com/2011/03/truck-and-tractor-pulls.html


----------



## CGM Inc.

Would be nice to cut some grass on Thursday and Friday :crying:
Next week being short won't be much of a help either :realmad:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1284695 said:


> Hey Dean, thinking of going out to Trudeau Park on Sunday for a demo hook with my truck. It's a long drive but I really need to see if the truck will run right. Looks like quite the show out there. You know anything about it. http://motorsporttrudeaupark.blogspot.com/2011/03/truck-and-tractor-pulls.html


Never been but if ur going I'll head up and check it out. 
I'll bring my camera lady Belleville would be closest for a hotel or Cobourg but it's a drive. 
Let me know


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1284698 said:


> Never been but if ur going I'll head up and check it out.
> I'll bring my camera lady Belleville would be closest for a hotel or Cobourg but it's a drive.
> Let me know


It's 3 hours for me and I won't be staying over night if I go. A lot of driving but I really want to go. I just hope it doesn't rain.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

AHHH, now that you said that, it will! Swing by Peterborough on the way back to see the Hurricane Midgets!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1284708 said:


> AHHH, now that you said that, it will! Swing by Peterborough on the way back to see the Hurricane Midgets!


I must be saying it a lot lately then. I might have to get a part time job cutting grass if things don't dry out soon. I've heard hockey is pretty good in Peterborough.


----------



## greywynd

A fat hour out #7 from Peterborough gets you to Tweed too, lots of accommodations available here too. I'm in Toronto Saturday, I just might be able to head east Sunday and see what's going on out that direction. I've never been to Trudeau Park yet either to give any more details though.


----------



## grandview

Rain for the 1,343,587 days in a row.


----------



## DeVries

Maybe we should have a breakfast GTG this morning. 

This may screw the plans of a few employees up if they were hoping for the long weekend LOL. Bet the camp grounds will be deserted this weekend.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;1284731 said:


> Maybe we should have a breakfast GTG this morning.
> 
> This may screw the plans of a few employees up if they were hoping for the long weekend LOL. Bet the camp grounds will be deserted this weekend.


Sounds good - name the time and place!

We left the trailer in storage for this weekend. I recall a time when the weather wouldn't have stopped us - even in tents!


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries;1284731 said:


> Maybe we should have a breakfast GTG this morning.
> 
> This may screw the plans of a few employees up if they were hoping for the long weekend LOL. Bet the camp grounds will be deserted this weekend.


Can't make it......only a few more days to finish the Ark!


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver;1284733 said:


> Sounds good - name the time and place!
> 
> We left the trailer in storage for this weekend. I recall a time when the weather wouldn't have stopped us - even in tents!


How bout the 2x4 for about 9? Or call me

I hear you about the tents we didn't even sleep in them most times :laughing:


----------



## greywynd

Funny how we go from a tent and a few basic items (coolers of course!) To 30' (or longer) trailers and RV's isn't it?


----------



## Elite_Maint

who does Scarborough...i have a guy that needs lawn cutting/maintenance and some gardening stuff...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I was told the other day that there is an alcohol ban at all provincial parks in Ontario untill after may 24. 

I bought a smarty for my 07 off kijiji for $450, but I need to order a dpf delete kit or maybe a larger exhaust (is this how the addiction started JD payup ) 


Its in the shop doing tierod ends and ball joints right now. I went with lukes link rebuild kit and poly bushings. If you dodge guys havent seen it you should consider it. Bought from GenosGarage in the Usa.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

E Maintenance;1284753 said:


> who does Scarborough...i have a guy that needs lawn cutting/maintenance and some gardening stuff...


I think pristine does. http://pristineproperty.ca/
he could probably do a fly by in the jet and check it out. Thumbs Up


----------



## Triple L

First the exhaust, then the tuner for me, then the exhaust 2 more times, then the guages, fans, lift pump, trans, ladder bars, ect...

Turbo and injectors are next on the list for me

Your on a downhill spiral now dean LOL


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1284754 said:


> I was told the other day that there is an alcohol ban at all provincial parks in Ontario untill after may 24.
> 
> I bought a smarty for my 07 off kijiji for $450, but I need to order a dpf delete kit or maybe a larger exhaust (is this how the addiction started JD payup )
> 
> Its in the shop doing tierod ends and ball joints right now. I went with lukes link rebuild kit and poly bushings. If you dodge guys havent seen it you should consider it. Bought from GenosGarage in the Usa.


Buying the parts is the cheap part, it's the carnage that empties your wallet.


----------



## Triple L

Have any of you guys watched those silly bobcat M series movies on their website? 

I love how he closes the cat and deere door on his hand and sits there smiling!!! LOL

The best part is how they think their side cooling fan exhaust is the best thing since sliced bread in "extreme dusty conditions" IMO that bobcats biggest flaw... Nothing stirs up the dust more then that! From experience...

They seem like nice units tho...


----------



## TLG99

Just rounding up the crews now...if the rain holds off, we should get 3 quarters of our property's done today and could be caught up by Friday, or at least have a shorter Saturday. Once again though, the extra and small jobs continue to wait.

As for me though, heading up to Algonquin Park tomorrow for 3 days of fishing and mind clearing...best medicine in the world!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Triple L;1284776 said:


> Have any of you guys watched those silly bobcat M series movies on their website?
> 
> I love how he closes the cat and deere door on his hand and sits there smiling!!! LOL
> 
> The best part is how they think their side cooling fan exhaust is the best thing since sliced bread in "extreme dusty conditions" IMO that bobcats biggest flaw... Nothing stirs up the dust more then that! From experience...
> 
> They seem like nice units tho...


As a M series owner, I'm embarassed they post those videos. JD does it as well (skidsteer smackdown). They're nothing but propaganda. The best part about that 'pressurized cab/sealed door' video is that its the only problem I have with mine! The door sealed great from the factory. 500 hours later I can see daylight out of it like they make fun of in the vids.

I will say it works great at keeping dust out the cab is very clean. Overall, they are my choice of brand over Cat, JD, New Holland and Case, ALL of which I've run for extended periods of time. They lead the industry, they should just shut up and let word of mouth do its thing.


----------



## musclecarboy

MASSIVE MTO blitz beside Beaver Valley this morning. I'm happy to see the jokers with a 20 year old 1/2 ton truck that load up 2t of screenings, or the guys with a dodge caravan and a single axle home depot trailer with a skid of interlock, get pulled over and slammed with tickets.


----------



## CGM Inc.

The sun is out! 
Would be nice if we are done wit the rain too!


----------



## 3ipka

Cedar Grounds;1284827 said:


> The sun is out!
> Would be nice if we are done wit the rain too!


Its a shame it decided to come out at the end of the work day though... Hopeing for some good weather to play some catch up, that is after the long weekend


----------



## grandview

Cedar Grounds;1284827 said:


> The sun is out!
> Would be nice if we are done wit the rain too!


It was out ,got dumped on with a fire hose:realmad:!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Raining and lightning! Coming down hard.


----------



## greywynd

musclecarboy;1284814 said:


> MASSIVE MTO blitz beside Beaver Valley this morning. I'm happy to see the jokers with a 20 year old 1/2 ton truck that load up 2t of screenings, or the guys with a dodge caravan and a single axle home depot trailer with a skid of interlock, get pulled over and slammed with tickets.


Yea....I have to remember to think differently when I'm in the city working, I don't think they would like seeing a 4-5 ton load on my one ton....though the only thing they could get me for is overweight at least!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

grandview;1284838 said:


> It was out ,got dumped on with a fire hose:realmad:!


Looks like you guys are returning all that moisture we sent you last winter. Bastards.


----------



## schrader

Does anyone know a good place to buy rear tires for a zero turn, my local tire place wants $165.00 per tire.


----------



## cet

schrader;1284896 said:


> Does anyone know a good place to buy rear tires for a zero turn, my local tire place wants $165.00 per tire.


X2. I was at the dealer yesterday and they said they only bring in the rim and tire together.


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1284896 said:


> Does anyone know a good place to buy rear tires for a zero turn, my local tire place wants $165.00 per tire.


I can check with my local tire place to see whether they can get them separate and the price, I will let you know.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Just paid 92$ for a walker tire with rim (1 of the twin wheels)

It is stupid! I can buy trailer tires rim and tire cheaper vs. a tire alone.


----------



## McGaw

I just picked up a 97 explorer 4 door 4x4. Seems to be a pretty decent suv. Changed the brakes today, gonna see about working on the emergency brake cable this weekend, and hopefully take it for a e-test tomorrow. Needs a new windshield for a safety and I should be all set to go. 
I'm debating to put a plow on it. Is there anything light enough you guys would reccomend?


----------



## Triple L

Is it just me, or is it that nearly every single day right around 6:00 at night the sun comes out and everything is great! Except the weather sucked for the whole work day... Its just a trend I've been noticing....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

F it, its nice today. we'll get a good solid half day in before taking off to drink for the weekend. 

McGaw, youtube snap n go.


----------



## ff1221

McGaw;1285020 said:


> I just picked up a 97 explorer 4 door 4x4. Seems to be a pretty decent suv. Changed the brakes today, gonna see about working on the emergency brake cable this weekend, and hopefully take it for a e-test tomorrow. Needs a new windshield for a safety and I should be all set to go.
> I'm debating to put a plow on it. Is there anything light enough you guys would reccomend?


Your hometown plow boys Arctic build a small plow for SUVs and jeeps, as well blizzard makes one, not sure of the others, but those two companies do for sure. I would think if Blizzard has one, so does Fisher and Western.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1285034 said:


> F it, its nice today. we'll get a good solid half day in before taking off to drink for the weekend.


Man that would be nice... 3 of us are working saturday and by the looks of next week, I'm heading out sunday to do mondays and half of tuesdays maintenenace... Finish up tuesdays maintenenace monday morning and then hibernate for the rest of the week while everyone else gets soaked!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Mower tires are stupidly priced...I ordered a bunch of 11x4x5 smooth and filled replacement deck castor wheels from these guys and they were alot cheaper than the oem distributor in Burlington...they may have what your looking for I dont know...shipping was only 10 bux for all 8 tires I ordered. 

Martin Brunet
National Account Manager
FlatFree Tires Canada Inc.
110-5460 Canotek Rd.
Ottawa, ON K1J 9H2
(866) 456-7762
www.flatfreetire.ca


----------



## CGM Inc.

For the mower guys!
The unit could be made in Germany! Very well made and thought through!
Packaged like a tank, all individually vacuum baged....just awesome!
Have to keep up with the daily blade sharpening some people advertize!


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1285084 said:


> For the mower guys!
> The unit could be made in Germany! Very well made and thought through!
> Packaged like a tank, all individually vacuum baged....just awesome!
> Have to keep up with the daily blade sharpening some people advertize!


I've had one of those for 5 years now... They are a very nice unit... I got the balancer and stand as well... You'll ask yourself, why didn't I do this sooner... They sure aint cheap tho... I paid around $1200 I think, trade show special!!!

Their service is beyond awesome! Don't loose the wrench they give you!!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1285086 said:


> I've had one of those for 5 years now... They are a very nice unit... I got the balancer and stand as well... You'll ask yourself, why didn't I do this sooner... They sure aint cheap tho... I paid around $1200 I think, trade show special!!!
> 
> Their service is beyond awesome! Don't loose the wrench they give you!!!


I spoke to 3 of our equipment suppliers about a unit! "what do you mean? We use a bench grinder to do that!" No way in hell you can do a 1/2 as good job on a bench grinder! Belt sander I would definetly take over a bench grinder. It is a nice unit and i like it already!

Paid a bit more than that but the strong $ helps!


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1285088 said:


> I spoke to 3 of our equipment suppliers about a unit! "what do you mean? We use a bench grinder to do that!"


They're soooooo far behind they think they're first LOL


----------



## greywynd

Take the number and size of the wheel to an industrial supplier, Norton are a common and decent wheel, you should be able to buy them (may have to buy a box of 10 at a time) a LOT cheaper than it would be through those guys.

Hard to tell from pics, but looks like a 1/2" x 8" wheel, and likely a 1-1/4" bore.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Guess we are sort of caught up on cutting. Everything has seen a mower this week and Guys are still cutting.....one of the days where they love the BOSS!

I have seen the Oregon Sharpeners, they use a Norton wheeel.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1285084 said:


> For the mower guys!
> The unit could be made in Germany! Very well made and thought through!
> Packaged like a tank, all individually vacuum baged....just awesome!
> Have to keep up with the daily blade sharpening some people advertize!


I tried to buy one a few years back out of a distributor in Brampton, guy wouldn't call me back. Lost a sale that easy.....I don't sharpen now I just buy new blades


----------



## grandview

Looks like another week of rain coming up. Might have to break down and make some mud tracks in the lawn or they will never dry up.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1285094 said:


> I tried to buy one a few years back out of a distributor in Brampton, guy wouldn't call me back. Lost a sale that easy.....I don't sharpen now I just buy new blades


Ordered on-line and had it a week later....
Also hooked up with the German Guy there from Ingoltstadt 

Great communication, no BS and a great product!


----------



## CGM Inc.

grandview;1285095 said:


> Looks like another week of rain coming up. Might have to break down and make some mud tracks in the lawn or they will never dry up.


Holy :realmad: are you right about that! Shouldn't have looked!


----------



## grandview

Cedar Grounds;1285101 said:


> Ordered on-line and had it a week later....
> hooked up with the German Guy there from Ingoltstadt
> 
> :


Didn't know you were into Germans.:laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

grandview;1285103 said:


> Didn't know you were into Germans.:laughing:


:laughing: Glad you said it, I deleted mine about 5 times........

I've seen the advertising about daily blade sharpening and also seen the "Guys" cut so low they're scalping. If you cut like that you need to sharpen daily. I sharpen max 2x week unless I've gotten into something I shouldn't have and 3/4 of the time that means new blades.

I'll be working all weekend....It shot up in the sunshine today and it's thick... like me.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1285105 said:


> :laughing: Glad you said it, I deleted mine about 5 times........
> 
> I've seen the advertising about daily blade sharpening and also seen the "Guys" cut so low they're scalping. If you cut like that you need to sharpen daily. I sharpen max 2x week unless I've gotten into something I shouldn't have and 3/4 of the time that means new blades.
> 
> I'll be working all weekend....It shot up in the sunshine today and it's thick... like me.


Guess certain things are still missing in my german translation skills 
We usually also sharpen every 2 weeks, rotational service weekly on the big trailers and the small trailers in between. I have always 1 day a week where we don't cut and do all the extra things. primarily for maintenance on equipment and also to have a backup day when we get rained out.


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1285117 said:


> Guess certain things are still missing in my german translation skills
> We usually also sharpen every 2 weeks, rotational service weekly on the big trailers and the small trailers in between. I have always 1 day a week where we don't cut and do all the extra things. primarily for maintenance on equipment and also to have a backup day when we get rained out.


We to sharpen bi weekly... Between my 3 mowers they see equal use so really its not many mowing hours on the blades...

I try not to leave too much grease in the grease gun...

Stefan - what do you mean by rotational service weekly on the trailers? Whats all included in that?


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1285130 said:


> We to sharpen bi weekly... Between my 3 mowers they see equal use so really its not many mowing hours on the blades...
> 
> I try not to leave too much grease in the grease gun...
> 
> Stefan - what do you mean by rotational service weekly on the trailers? Whats all included in that?


I think he means he rotates between all trailers, servicing a different one each week.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1285131 said:


> I think he means he rotates between all trailers, servicing a different one each week.


Whats there to service on a trailer? Every 2 years my trailer needs bushings every 3rd it needs breaks and tires... And its towed 6 days a week for 7 months a year, minimum of 20,000 K's... I didnt know there was soo much to service on a trailer...

#1 lesson - dont run good year tires.... As hence the name, they're good for 1 year...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1285134 said:


> Whats there to service on a trailer? Every 2 years my trailer needs bushings every 3rd it needs breaks and tires... And its towed 6 days a week for 7 months a year, minimum of 20,000 K's... I didnt know there was soo much to service on a trailer...
> 
> #1 lesson - dont run good year tires.... As hence the name, they're good for 1 year...


I think he means the equip on each crews trailer.Not the trailer itself.


----------



## CGM Inc.

....servicing the equipment on the trailers!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1285134 said:


> Whats there to service on a trailer? Every 2 years my trailer needs bushings every 3rd it needs breaks and tires... And its towed 6 days a week for 7 months a year, minimum of 20,000 K's... I didnt know there was soo much to service on a trailer...
> 
> #1 lesson - dont run good year tires.... As hence the name, they're good for 1 year...


You know what he means now but I would imagine there is quite a bit more maintenance to do on a trailers driven by employees.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1285156 said:


> You know what he means now but I would imagine there is quite a bit more maintenance to do on a trailers driven by employees.


We drive trucks.....and tow trailers  :laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Dave - you still going to trudeau park? I did a little talking with a few people and apparently its now more "organised" however before that it was quite a crazy party full of real ********. (mud, beer, and hot girls) 
the one guy I talked to who I bought some truck stuff off of and had a 3500 cummins, said the Stirling pulls are really good and they are the next weekend. anyways Im game to go 
heres the weather for belleville
Sunday:Cloudy with sunny periods. 30 percent chance of showers in the morning and early in the afternoon. 60 percent chance of showers late in the evening. Risk of a thunderstorm late in the evening. High 22 except 16 near Lake Ontario.

let me know with a post/pm or text that your going even if its early sun am before you decide.
if anyone else is going post up.


ok I just youtube'd the event... Im scared. lol


----------



## cet

Cedar Grounds;1285173 said:


> We drive trucks.....and tow trailers  :laughing:


That was funny.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1285196 said:


> That was funny.


I had something along those lines just a little funnier all written in but decided not to hit submit reply..... Pulled a Mr. Markus LOL


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1285176 said:


> Dave - you still going to trudeau park? I did a little talking with a few people and apparently its now more "organised" however before that it was quite a crazy party full of real ********. (mud, beer, and hot girls)
> the one guy I talked to who I bought some truck stuff off of and had a 3500 cummins, said the Stirling pulls are really good and they are the next weekend. anyways Im game to go
> heres the weather for belleville
> Sunday:Cloudy with sunny periods. 30 percent chance of showers in the morning and early in the afternoon. 60 percent chance of showers late in the evening. Risk of a thunderstorm late in the evening. High 22 except 16 near Lake Ontario.
> 
> let me know with a post/pm or text that your going even if its early sun am before you decide.
> if anyone else is going post up.
> 
> ok I just youtube'd the event... Im scared. lol


Sorry Dean I've got my truck all apart again chasing down a boost leak so it's a no go. Let me know how the second half likes the park. LOL


Cedar Grounds;1285173 said:


> We drive trucks.....and tow trailers  :laughing:


 Ha Ha.


----------



## grandview

The daddies have been popping .


----------



## schrader

Picked up the new 2520 on Friday, makes the 2305 seem like a toy.


----------



## cet

schrader;1285220 said:


> Picked up the new 2520 on Friday, makes the 2305 seem like a toy.


What are your plans for that machine?


----------



## schrader

We do a ton of mulch jobs, top dress and seed, small garden instals, spring clean ups and loading salt in the winter. The list goes on, once you have one the is always more things I can find for it to do. It really saves a lot of work.


----------



## cet

schrader;1285227 said:


> We do a ton of mulch jobs, top dress and seed, small garden instals, spring clean ups and loading salt in the winter. The list goes on, once you have one the is always more things I can find for it to do. It really saves a lot of work.


How would it be for mowing and plowing sidewalks? How wide is it?

The HST just went on one of my Kubota's and I'm not sure if it is worth fixing. As much as I hate doing sidewalks in the winter the right machine might make it better.


----------



## Triple L

schrader;1285220 said:


> Picked up the new 2520 on Friday, makes the 2305 seem like a toy.


Beauty tractor 

Do you have a great big ramp or how do you load trucks in the winter with salt??? My 3720 cant load my pickups.... At ground level


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1285231 said:


> How would it be for mowing and plowing sidewalks? How wide is it?
> 
> The HST just went on one of my Kubota's and I'm not sure if it is worth fixing. As much as I hate doing sidewalks in the winter the right machine might make it better.


Do I have the machine for you.


----------



## JD Dave

schrader;1285220 said:


> Picked up the new 2520 on Friday, makes the 2305 seem like a toy.


I like the colour. Congrats!!


----------



## Triple L

The tree huggers wernt happy when they were spraying clear liquids.... This was the first time I even seen yellow....


----------



## schrader

The 2520 will load my F350 fine, a 12" block will give you more than enough height to load and stack it up a bit. I seen tons of guys that use the for mowing around here, not sure on the width but it would make a great sidewalk machine with the front blower or blade. With the deals they have on them right now it's not much more than a zero turn.


----------



## cet

schrader;1285249 said:


> The 2520 will load my F350 fine, a 12" block will give you more than enough height to load and stack it up a bit. I seen tons of guys that use the for mowing around here, not sure on the width but it would make a great sidewalk machine with the front blower or blade. With the deals they have on them right now it's not much more than a zero turn.


$14,700 for a Kubota ZD331 with a 72" deck and $21,200 for a F3080 with a 72" deck. Not sure I want another Kubota, I have had the one HST replaced once under warrantee and now this one is going.


----------



## schrader

Wow I paid $15,500 for the 2520 with the loader and rear blade, the mower was around $3600. You can do a lot more with the tractor that a zero turn. Zero percent financing and a three year warranty are nice too.


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1285255 said:


> Wow I paid $15,500 for the 2520 with the loader and rear blade, the mower was around $3600. You can do a lot more with the tractor that a zero turn. Zero percent financing and a three year warranty are nice too.


Nice, you took the leap, hard to pass up with the incentives and financing. I had to wait three weeks to get mine because of the mowing deck. We use ours mainly for commercial grass cutting, but the ability to use it on the construction side is great too, also we bought the 54" blower for it so it can work a bit in the winter, figured might as well get everything I want while i'm financing it. Wife might get her own Driveway route this winter!
Here's my buddy helping me unload some patio stones out at my storage area.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1285250 said:


> $14,700 for a Kubota ZD331 with a 72" deck and $21,200 for a F3080 with a 72" deck. Not sure I want another Kubota, I have had the one HST replaced once under warrantee and now this one is going.


Which model is the HST going on, how many hours.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1285260 said:


> Which model is the HST going on, how many hours.


I believe it is a 2003 but might be a 2004. It has approx 2250 hours. I bought it brand new but can't remember which year and too lazy to look right now.:laughing:

It is a ZD28 with 72" deck


----------



## musclecarboy

A brake line popped in my white truck right under where the driver's feet would be. I can clearly see its just rusted, any idea if this is a job I should tackle? I replaced all the lines in my 1990 GMC I had a few years ago and still have the bender, cutter, and double flare tool.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1285314 said:


> A brake line popped in my white truck right under where the driver's feet would be. I can clearly see its just rusted, any idea if this is a job I should tackle? I replaced all the lines in my 1990 GMC I had a few years ago and still have the bender, cutter, and double flare tool.


Sure. I bet we did 5 brake lines on our salt trucks last year. At one point I thought someone was doing it on purpose. We had 2 go 30 minutes apart.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1285318 said:


> Sure. I bet we did 5 brake lines on our salt trucks last year. At one point I thought someone was doing it on purpose. We had 2 go 30 minutes apart.


Any idea if it's a pre cut section for a CC/SB truck? I know the ones on the back axle you can buy them with fittings and already the right length, all you do is bend it.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1285320 said:


> Any idea if it's a pre cut section for a CC/SB truck? I know the ones on the back axle you can buy them with fittings and already the right length, all you do is bend it.


I don't know. Most of the time we only cut out the rotten part and splice in what we need. If you have a flaring kit it should be pretty easy.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1285328 said:


> I don't know. Most of the time we only cut out the rotten part and splice in what we need. If you have a flaring kit it should be pretty easy.


I'll see how motivated I am tomorrow. All 4 lines that go into the distribution block type of thing under the truck are rotten along the top of the frame at the bend where they go down beside the frame. I feel like all of them should be completely changed.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1285340 said:


> I'll see how motivated I am tomorrow. All 4 lines that go into the distribution block type of thing under the truck are rotten along the top of the frame at the bend where they go down beside the frame. I feel like all of them should be completely changed.


If they brake when you need the truck the most that would be a PITA. If they are easy to do I would do them all now. Steel line is cheap.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

musclecarboy;1285314 said:


> A brake line popped in my white truck right under where the driver's feet would be. I can clearly see its just rusted, any idea if this is a job I should tackle? I replaced all the lines in my 1990 GMC I had a few years ago and still have the bender, cutter, and double flare tool.


I would take it back to the dealership and give them hell!!!! hahahaha

Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

so I fried my computer... something went on it, but it probably wasn't a big deal, and I thought... I will just open the side panel and take a looksy... so yeah, don't do that, I saw a wire that I thought was out of place, touched it to the hard drive, and now might take a drive to Cobourg sometime this week.

haha

All I care about it my outlook files.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1285346 said:


> so I fried my computer... something went on it, but it probably wasn't a big deal, and I thought... I will just open the side panel and take a looksy... so yeah, don't do that, I saw a wire that I thought was out of place, touched it to the hard drive, and now might take a drive to Cobourg sometime this week.
> 
> haha
> 
> All I care about it my outlook files.


Oh my John. 
Give me a call tomorrow if u want.

Everyone always thinks wires should be in other Places on computers. It's not a plow truck things don't bounce around

Did it smoke. Smell like burning. What was it doing before. As long as the actual hardsrive spins I should be able to get all data. 
I'm going to markham on Wednesday this coming week.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Thanks bud! No smells, just an instant off. I will call you tuesday.

Thanks again!

Jon


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1285356 said:


> Thanks bud! No smells, just an instant off. I will call you tuesday.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Jon


Mines backed up on an external harddrive once a week.............I still use a basic accounting ledger book that has every invoice I've ever written....computer crashes are a phobia that I've never experienced. (Crossed finger smiley with sweat on brow) I probably wouldn't have opened the side panel, buck buck buckawwwww.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1285314 said:


> A brake line popped in my white truck right under where the driver's feet would be. I can clearly see its just rusted, any idea if this is a job I should tackle? I replaced all the lines in my 1990 GMC I had a few years ago and still have the bender, cutter, and double flare tool.


That's to bad hopefully you can fix it easily.


MIDTOWNPC;1285353 said:


> Oh my John.
> Give me a call tomorrow if u want.
> 
> Everyone always thinks wires should be in other Places on computers. It's not a plow truck things don't bounce around
> 
> Did it smoke. Smell like burning. What was it doing before. As long as the actual hardsrive spins I should be able to get all data.
> I'm going to markham on Wednesday this coming week.


Don't you love people who think they fix things on their own.


----------



## DeVries

More rain.................................................just what we need. LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1285368 said:


> Mines backed up on an external harddrive once a week.............I still use a basic accounting ledger book that has every invoice I've ever written....computer crashes are a phobia that I've never experienced. (Crossed finger smiley with sweat on brow) I probably wouldn't have opened the side panel, buck buck buckawwwww.


Mine too! Currently upgrading to a NAS drive where all data will be stored on and backed up too. And a main backup of that on a external hard drive on a weekly basis.

Two ways to look at this......spend the money now or spend it later to recover your data. Data recovery is $$$ so I rather spend it now! Same applies for computer theft. Insurance pays your hardware but if the data is gone you are SOL!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

No long weekend for this guy. Can't complain though already done. Didn't start til 930. $1k cash. 

Anyone need a house waterproofed on canada day?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;1285401 said:


> That's to bad hopefully you can fix it easily.
> 
> Don't you love people who think they fix things on their own.


yeah, pretty ********, as soon as I did it I felt like an absolute moron.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1285425 said:


> yeah, pretty ********, as soon as I did it I felt like an absolute moron.


It happens to all of us. Dean will get you fixed up I know my computers worked better then ever after he worked his magic.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Dave must've been talking to EFS about me... I think they're trying to lull me in.


----------



## Triple L

damn... That sucks for this guy... I couldnt stop laughing... It was all in slow motion, I couldnt belive he came to a complete stop to turn right... After about 2 minutes of the heavies rain ever


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1285448 said:


> Dave must've been talking to EFS about me... I think they're trying to lull me in.


LOL don't fall for there mind tricks.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1285453 said:


> damn... That sucks for this guy... I couldnt stop laughing... After about 2 minutes of the heavies rain ever


Now the sun comes out.:realmad:


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1285448 said:


> Dave must've been talking to EFS about me... I think they're trying to lull me in.


Looks like somebody made the right choice and traded in a whole pile of JUNK


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1285456 said:


> Looks like somebody made the right choice and traded in a whole pile of JUNK


Yeah! I saw those skids too! Good thing they put the Kubota's on the display pad where they belong. Looks like they'll have a busy week now.


----------



## McGaw

Gonna try and give arctic a call sometime this week to see what a plow and such would run me. 
RG, that's a pretty neat design, I just don't think it would be practical or hold up for me. 

I'll let you guys know how I make out with it.


----------



## rooferdave

that 60 yards of beach sand is going this week so if anyone wants some now is the time!


----------



## schrader

Wow is the grass ever growing around here this week, cutting 5" off in some spots. Grounds are giant mud holes from all the rain and I here there is more on the way, looking forward to a little dry weather for a bit.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I started turning down work 2 weeks ago, booked solid (not even a rain delay day). Gonna be a good year if I live through it. The grass certainly took a jump here too. Nice and thick.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1285577 said:


> I started turning down work 2 weeks ago, booked solid (not even a rain delay day). Gonna be a good year if I live through it. The grass certainly took a jump here too. Nice and thick.


We've never been soo busy, 2008 was my personal best year and I've never seen work coming like it has this year... Just as you cross a few completed jobs off the list... A whole wack load more get added... Been having Levi and his boy working 4 days a week for me, so all in all, running 2 crews full time this year more less... One thing I gotta say, An overpaid sub is worth soooo much more then an employee... Maby something you should think about Mr. Markus, just finding someone thats as good as yourself is very hard... I couldnt be happier with the aragement I have worked out tho


----------



## TLG99

We worked on the holiday Monday, cutting all our commercial places, but decided to leave our 2 condos that normally are Monday cuts as well. Figured we would give the residents a break from the noise and give the crews a chance to get home earlier, to be with their families.

We worked late today to get caught up....no chance....the grass is too long/thick and slowing the crews down considerably. The forecast is now calling for rain (surprise, surprise) Thursday and Friday.

Working Saturday is looking like a given now. I hate working Saturdays,.....too many people home, too much traffic on the streets etc.........Oh yeah, I kinda like seeing my family too,lol!


----------



## ff1221

Did a ball field this morning that was so thick my diesel zero turn was down to a crawl to keep it from stalling, just cut it last Monday, I can't believe how much the grass is growing and we haven't even had any heat yet, if it got hot out we'ed really be screwed


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Rain Sucks!


----------



## schrader

If you didn't get it done today it's not going to get done this week, looks like we are going to bd floating away.


----------



## grandview

3 lawns. trying to cut them shorter to dry them out and make them look good for the holiday weekend.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1285677 said:


> Rain Sucks!


Yep, I'm glad I have crop insurance.


----------



## greywynd

At least we haven't been doing any deep digging this week, making the wet a little more tolerable. Even get to dig indoors tomorrow!! 

Today was a pita though, chain trenching in sandy soil, and cut through some old field tiles, which filled the trench with water, then it collapsed. Fought with it a while, then figured out a way to make things work. Went another 100', and cut through two more.......but having figured out a solution, fixed them up quick and carried on!


----------



## Triple L

grandview;1285694 said:


> 3 lawns. trying to cut them shorter to dry them out and make them look good for the holiday weekend.


Thats a kids size load of grass... My pile was over the cab of the truck today, and heavy too... If I didnt have the diesel I think the front tires woulda came off the ground a few times LOL... Lets just say, Im soo glad I dont have to pay to dump grass or I'd be broke!

I broke down and used the walker ALOT to get things real short, we usually mulch everything with the Super Z and walkbehind but its getting too far past that point now... this picture makes me smile, you can see which pass's I was texting and mowing LOL... didnt have time to straighten it out and double cut it which I would have normally done...


----------



## pusher21

JD Dave;1285696 said:


> Yep, I'm glad I have crop insurance.


You're not the first farmer I've heard that from this year. I know some guys out near Rockwood that are all plabted but Caledon has been too wet.


----------



## schrader

Nice waterfall, my exmark mulcher is almost usless when the grass is wet and long like it is now. Bought a walker last fall and I am glad I did, working great this spring. Managed to get four days of cutting done in two and a half, so I can watch the rain fall for the rest of the week.


----------



## greywynd

Triple L;1285707 said:


> ... this picture makes me smile, you can see which pass's I was texting and mowing LOL... didnt have time to straighten it out and double cut it which I would have normally done...


As a friend of mine says, it's not paying for grass cutting, it's paying to have those fancy stripes on their lawns!!


----------



## JD Dave

pusher21;1285708 said:


> You're not the first farmer I've heard that from this year. I know some guys out near Rockwood that are all plabted but Caledon has been too wet.


It's a lot lighter ground up near Rockwood. We'd rather get everything planted and the last day to plant for insurance is June 30 th.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Ain't getting better any time soon......


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1285724 said:


> Ain't getting better any time soon......


Yeah seriously. I've been trimming a big $2.5m house in Toronto so I've been OK but outdoor stuff is really getting behind.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1285725 said:


> Yeah seriously. I've been trimming a big $2.5m house in Toronto so I've been OK but outdoor stuff is really getting behind.


Trimming, Like inside or outside? You not with Oriole anymore?


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1285725 said:


> Yeah seriously. I've been trimming a big $2.5m house in Toronto so I've been OK but outdoor stuff is really getting behind.


We do a townhouse complex with 20 2-3 million $ homes 
Today we cought up to schedule just to fall back behind again!
Won't be doing much tomorrow or Friday the way it looks.

Construction is 4 weeks behind already!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Kill me now.........................


----------



## goel

So they are calling for 10-20 mm today and again tomorrow.

25 mm is an inch of rain.

One inch of rainfall equals 22,650 gallons of water per acre!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Blowing a hydraulic hose on a bobcat blows.
Unless u have a mobile hydraulic hose doctor in town
905207hose fixed me up $65 within an hour of calling. 
Now to get all the fluid off the window and steps. a rock got under the step arm and poked a hole in the hose
What a mess.


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1285726 said:


> Trimming, Like inside or outside? You not with Oriole anymore?


Victorian style windows and doors. All solid core 8' doors, 7" crown and baseboard, window boxes for 26 windows.... Pretty involved. I forgot you grass guys would mix up what I meant by trimming! Lol

And no, F that.


----------



## greywynd

This about sums it up...... 




As to hoses, if you're farther north, Lakefield Hydraulics is a fully mobile unit, and is actually based out of the Norwood area. As to cleaning up the mess, get out there about now from what I hear outside, with some dish soap and you'll be good in a few minutes!!


----------



## musclecarboy

Few updates on my life....

MA package came today for both trucks, trailer is moving along, and the new 600cc's of fun


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1285749 said:


> Few updates on my life....
> 
> MA package came today for both trucks, trailer is moving along, and the new 600cc's of fun


That your neighbors put up with that. Looks like the one don't give a f u k as they got grass growing in there front weeds. Mine would be calling the city. I also wouldn't have a place to live.

Sure is Wet out.. The Big tandem Volvo roll off truck that came to haul the 10yd fill bin looked like one of (No offense) Triple L's utube videos. Front end was 5' off the ground. Bin too heavy he said.

Wish I had tracks on the cat at times in this weather.


----------



## DeVries

It's rainin so hard the gravel is bouncing about an inch off of the yard parking lot. Looks like annual planting Saturday may be a bit of a streach unless somehow the maintenance crews get caught up.


----------



## greywynd

Rained through the night here, not sure how much, but lots of puddles as usual!

Fortunately I get to go digging indoors today anyway, and get to just run the machine....so even if we hit water I get to stay dry!

Trailers coming along Tom, you'll be happy when it's done I bet! It's a lot of work to do them, especially if you're working solo. As to the neighbours, guess that's why I have a small acreage, because I seem to get into projects like that myself.

Grassman, is that a stone/landscape job? The tracks definitely help a lot in this sort of wet weather, looks like the cleanup on that one will take more than a few minutes!


----------



## Triple L

Tom - The bikes not my style but it looks like fun to say the least 
I think I'm gettin a sled this winter myself... All my buddys are slednecks and they're always chirpin me out how I don't have a sled yet I live and breathe snow LOL... I think a 600MXZ will be a decent kids size sled for the first winter LOL


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1285749 said:


> Few updates on my life....
> 
> MA package came today for both trucks, trailer is moving along, and the new 600cc's of fun


You sure know how to spend money Tom. Let us know how hard the tc case upgrade is.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1285784 said:


> You sure know how to spend money Tom. Let us know how hard the tc case upgrade is.


Everything has a purpose for financial gain for myself . Plus I plan, plan, plan to make sure everything is going to work out OK. The bike will be some fun too


----------



## grandview

What's a day without rain.


----------



## grandview

Why are you going with a tri axle on such a small trailer?


----------



## musclecarboy

grandview;1285828 said:


> Why are you going with a tri axle on such a small trailer?


I'm rebuilding it as it was before.


----------



## Saliba

JD Dave;1285723 said:


> It's a lot lighter ground up near Rockwood. We'd rather get everything planted and the last day to plant for insurance is June 30 th.


Theres a fair amount of corn planted out that way, no where near finished, but a lot more then down below the escarpment where i am.

We insured all of our cole crops for the first time ever this season before all this rain started, man did we pick the right year haha, either that or we jinxed it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Probably shouldn't have diverted the eaves into the gold fish pond.....

Live and learn.

Fish were happy.


----------



## Triple L

Are those stones all foamed in? how are they holding water? Its hard to see, I cant see any liner....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1285844 said:


> Are those stones all foamed in? how are they holding water? Its hard to see, I cant see any liner....


The liner is under the cap stone. It was alot of water that overflowed the top, looks cool like that though, if I were inclined to do the labour I guess I could silicone them, but I'm not.


----------



## grandview

I think I have a gill growing on the back of my neck .Of course it's raining again.


----------



## Triple L

grandview;1285889 said:


> I think I have a gill growing on the back of my neck .Of course it's raining again.


Put a snorkel on the mowers and let em rip LOL


----------



## cet

We have 6 places to cut today that haven't been cut this year. Got the call yesterday to go and cut them. They are on a parade route that is happening tomorrow. This is going to be fun.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1285898 said:


> We have 6 places to cut today that haven't been cut this year. Got the call yesterday to go and cut them. They are on a parade route that is happening tomorrow. This is going to be fun.


Oh come on, you own a chainsaw I'm sure.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1285898 said:


> We have 6 places to cut today that haven't been cut this year. Got the call yesterday to go and cut them. They are on a parade route that is happening tomorrow. This is going to be fun.


Better stop at the liquor store on the way there.


----------



## greywynd

Or steal Dave's hay equipment. Though you'd have to put tracks on it to avoid getting stuck!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Is that the pride parade that u and jd go to every year?

Wife helped unload the patio stones. I'll guess I'll keep here around but I still think I'll try and convince her to spread the 3yrds of mulch I picked up
Triplel like ur going to have time to sled. Remember what Dave said get some meow don't go buy an articCAT lol

good lunch guys.


----------



## grandview

Cet and his crew.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Treated myself today. No $$$ for crotch rockets or sleds but ordered a hilti pr25-if laser. Very cool features.


----------



## greywynd

Grant, maybe a water pump would have been a better buy these days? Lol


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1285922 said:


> Is that the pride parade that u and jd go to every year?
> 
> Wife helped unload the patio stones. I'll guess I'll keep here around but I still think I'll try and convince her to spread the 3yrds of mulch I picked up
> Triplel like ur going to have time to sled. Remember what Dave said get some meow don't go buy an articCAT lol
> 
> good lunch guys.


Good one Dean. I'm sure Chad thinks we're hilarious. Hope it doesn't rain on my parade tomorrow.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

R.G.PEEL;1285940 said:


> Treated myself today. No $$$ for crotch rockets or sleds but ordered a hilti pr25-if laser. Very cool features.


No slope function? atleast they don't say much about it if it does


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Yah, it has slope functions. It doesn't say much info on the web about it. They don't do themselves justice advertising wise. If you call them up though they will bring any tool to your site to let you try it there, or set it up in the store t demo. Anything Hilti makes is cadillac of tools.

The receiver doubles as a remote control and will work automatically with the laser. If I want to set a given slope, say garage floor to a curb, you set it to tone at the high elevation, then stand at the low elevation and click a button and the beam lowers until it finds the receiver. The receiver then stops the laser at that point and that is the set slope. very impressive when they demo it. I had my heart set on a new topcon model at geoshack in concord, The hilti was double the $ but the quality and warranty of their tools is worth it to me. I bought a demo unit, only used by the salesmen, they don't leave it on site. saved $350.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

greywynd;1285950 said:


> Grant, maybe a water pump would have been a better buy these days? Lol


might get you a shiny new one for peterborough bud.

Off to tripleL country tomorrow to finally pour that slab. Maybe he'll bring coffees.... who knows?

Flemming college gave the green light to use vast pavers on the patio!


----------



## cet

Sorry to disappoint you guys but I didn't cut the house's myself. I don't think I want to phone the boy's and ask how they made out as I'm sure it wasn't fun.

I went to North Bay to check out Nipissing University with my daughter. I hope she makes a decision soon, I've seen enough schools now to last for awhile.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

western is awesome but I don't know if I'd send my daughter there


----------



## cet

She wants to go to a smaller school. She got accepted to Waterloo and Brook and didn't like either one. Right now it is between Laurentian and Nipissing. She also got accepted to Lake Head I think it is in Thunder Bay, no way is she going there. 17 hours one way. She could fly but then she wouldn't have her car.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

My oldest sister went to nippising. She loved it. I visited a few times, its nice. If she goes there though, send her a plow truck!


----------



## cet

I'm sure they get their share of snow. All she wants to know is where to go snow boarding.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

forget boarding, pass on the torch! she can pay her tuition off with a plowtruck!


----------



## cet

If that was going to happen I could save the $17,000 and she could stay here at home.


----------



## grandview

Send her down here,I'll keep an eye on her!


----------



## ff1221

Chad, you'd be better off with one of these than a sled, you'd get a lot more use out of it, here I am getting some good use out of all the rain we've had, and the winch that came with it.Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ff1221 - Ive seen that boss has a utv v blade now. I think they would work quite well I really dont know what they cost however.


----------



## rooferdave

cet;1285971 said:


> She wants to go to a smaller school. She got accepted to Waterloo and Brook and didn't like either one. Right now it is between Laurentian and Nipissing. She also got accepted to Lake Head I think it is in Thunder Bay, no way is she going there. 17 hours one way. She could fly but then she wouldn't have her car.


Lakehead, is that not also call P.A.C.I.? or port arthor collegiate? Thunder bay is a really cool place, I did the roof on one of the sections and living there for the 2 months was an experience I will never forget,


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Beautiful day for a pour. Turned out great. I asked my buddy JC to hold off the rain for a bit. Overcast and cool is nice for curing. If it rains tonight, even better for a nice slow cure. 

Now that's out of the way, its bobcaygeon time!


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1286033 said:


> Beautiful day for a pour. Turned out great. I asked my buddy JC to hold off the rain for a bit. Overcast and cool is nice for curing. If it rains tonight, even better for a nice slow cure.
> 
> Now that's out of the way, its bobcaygeon time!


Holy geez that was quick... I was gonna just shoot out at give you guys a hand...


----------



## Triple L

ff1221;1286008 said:


> Chad, you'd be better off with one of these than a sled, you'd get a lot more use out of it, here I am getting some good use out of all the rain we've had, and the winch that came with it.Thumbs Up


None of that stuff is nearly as fun to me tho... A sleds pretty much the only thing you can still get on and rip on it for an hour wide open without a worry in the world... That and a boat 

One day I plan on having 5 toys - A toy pickup, sled, seadoo, bike and atv... Who needs a cottage LOL 

My dad got 2 tickets today - talking on the cell phone, $150 which is what it is I guess and I could really careless about that one... and ofcourse, the big one, no daily trip inspection... That ones high $300 or $400 im not sure... I laughed at him, as the cop looked back at the book and said your son did a fine job just the other day filling this thing out LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1286043 said:


> Holy geez that was quick... I was gonna just shoot out at give you guys a hand...


If you get out of bed before lunch time you'll be amazed at how much work you can get done.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1286045 said:


> If you get out of bed before lunch time you'll be amazed at how much work you can get done.


I bet you hear that one everday from the boss LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

For sure wet out there!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

QUOTE=Cedar Grounds;1286062]For sure wet out there![/QUOTE]

Oooh that sucks. That you or who?


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1286044 said:


> None of that stuff is nearly as fun to me tho... A sleds pretty much the only thing you can still get on and rip on it for an hour wide open without a worry in the world... That and a boat
> 
> One day I plan on having 5 toys - A toy pickup, sled, seadoo, bike and atv... Who needs a cottage LOL
> 
> My dad got 2 tickets today - talking on the cell phone, $150 which is what it is I guess and I could really careless about that one... and ofcourse, the big one, no daily trip inspection... That ones high $300 or $400 im not sure... I laughed at him, as the cop looked back at the book and said your son did a fine job just the other day filling this thing out LOL


I have more than enough no daily inspection tickets, its only $110. No CVOR is $360


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1286072 said:


> QUOTE=Cedar Grounds;1286062]For sure wet out there!


Oooh that sucks. That you or who?[/QUOTE]

Someone on Facebook, believe he is on here too.


----------



## DeVries

Cedar Grounds;1286081 said:


> Oooh that sucks. That you or who?


Someone on Facebook, believe he is on here too.[/QUOTE]

Looking at that picture it looks like he's justs about out.

My wife got to drive a zero turn this afternoon for the first time...............got one of mine stuck on our tile bed and had to pull it out with another one. The zero turn looks like the excavator, black muck all over it.

More rain tomorrow ,good thing it's Sunday, 8 more mm's and we break a record set in 2000.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1286079 said:


> I have more than enough no daily inspection tickets, its only $110. No CVOR is $360


Really! hmmm... Well my dads is $390... Hows this work Tom? He produced the CVOR so that wasnt a problem... Do you plead for a lesser fine or what?


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1286094 said:


> Really! hmmm... Well my dads is $390... Hows this work Tom? He produced the CVOR so that wasnt a problem


Wow I'll check my tickets but I'm pretty sure it's $110 or $160. That's from York Regional coppers... Maybe your area has different prices?


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1286096 said:


> Wow I'll check my tickets but I'm pretty sure it's $110 or $160. That's from York Regional coppers... Maybe your area has different prices?


I'd really appreciate it.... Prices shouldnt be any different, it should be a set price Ontario wide... Thats just rediculus... Thanks Tom


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1286097 said:


> I'd really appreciate it.... Prices shouldnt be any different, it should be a set price Ontario wide... Thats just rediculus... Thanks Tom


I had one in 2003 that was $390. for no inspection. I remember cause it was the first and last one I got. (Knock on wood) I remember the year too cause it was my last vacation. (Sad) Good to know there's no inflation on the fines though.


----------



## rooferdave

Triple L;1286094 said:


> Really! hmmm... Well my dads is $390... Hows this work Tom? He produced the CVOR so that wasnt a problem... Do you plead for a lesser fine or what?


all your questions can be answered here...http://www.ontariohighwaytrafficact.com/topic2244.html This is an awesome site and Simon knows his stuff.

If anyone here gets tickets the info here is priceless!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Severe thunderstorm watching..............glad it held off today. Pretty sick of the wet. They're always fun to watch in the evening though.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

We are also in the Severe Thunderstorm Watch and its been coming down in buckets for 15 minutes now.


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC;1286014 said:


> ff1221 - Ive seen that boss has a utv v blade now. I think they would work quite well I really dont know what they cost however.


Blizzard makes a nice one too, I'd like to avoid the salt with it if I can, but that being said, I bought a 91 GMC Tracker a couple of weeks ago and it came with a Polaris plow the guy had modified to fit the tracker, so I might remodify it to fit the RZR, depends on my ambition level by fall. Sorry midtown, didn't see the V, the Blizzard is a straight blade, a V would be cool for sidewalks, now I'm intrigued.


----------



## Triple L

Couldn't ask for a nicer day today!!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

What kind of classifications do you guys run on WSIB?
Obviously looking for cheaper ones.....
Landscaping and Interlocking: 4219 @4.72$
Highway, street and bridge maintenance: 4591 @ 6.43$

is what we use. 

Shop mechanic would be a nice rate if it is cheap.


----------



## snowplowchick

Use both of those. How can you pick and choose classes? They either are or aren't. I hate dealing with wsib, the rules are so strict and if you make a mistake, good luck getting it sorted.


----------



## CGM Inc.

snowplowchick;1286256 said:


> Use both of those. How can you pick and choose classes? They either are or aren't. I hate dealing with wsib, the rules are so strict and if you make a mistake, good luck getting it sorted.


Based on your business they allow you to change or add classes.
A fulltime mechanic doesn't fit in any of the two if you ask me.
But I also don't know the rates they have for a mechanic shop.
Guess I ask the neighbour.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

new truck cedar?


----------



## musclecarboy

A cool looking truck I saw down in Chad's area.... plus some pics of my dually


----------



## JD Dave

Did you put new fly wheel bolts in?


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1286288 said:


> Did you put new fly wheel bolts in?


It wasn't removed as of 3pm. Why do you suggest that?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Cedar Grounds;1286248 said:


> What kind of classifications do you guys run on WSIB?
> Obviously looking for cheaper ones.....
> Landscaping and Interlocking: 4219 @4.72$
> Highway, street and bridge maintenance: 4591 @ 6.43$


Ours our the same.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1286292 said:


> Ours our the same.


They do have lawn cutting codes....wonder why.
Maybe stay with what I got


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1286290 said:


> It wasn't removed as of 3pm. Why do you suggest that?


Everytime u torque a bolt down it stretches and becomes weak


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1286290 said:


> It wasn't removed as of 3pm. Why do you suggest that?


I'm not sure it really matters but if you look on DP I'm pretty sure the fly wheel and torqye converter bolts are one time use. You can buy ARP ones that are reusable. Don't worry about it if they didn't.


----------



## pusher21

I don't think I would wanna re use torque to yield bolts over and over but once and you will be fine.


----------



## musclecarboy

pusher21;1286300 said:


> I don't think I would wanna re use torque to yield bolts over and over but once and you will be fine.


Yeah that's what I was thinking. This is the only time the flywheel has been out and I'm not going crazy with power.

Thanks guys


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

got a little early birthday present. for my 2007 6.7 Dodge...
mmm smarty... eat the red trucks last.

can't wait just need to find a dpf delete setup I want.

was headed east this morning to work on a house Im fixing up to rent out... passed these on the 401.. thats one big set of tires! there were 4 trailers loads


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1286313 said:


> got a little early birthday present. for my 2007 6.7 Dodge...
> mmm smarty... eat the red trucks last.
> 
> can't wait just need to find a dpf delete setup I want.
> 
> was headed east this morning to work on a house Im fixing up to rent out... passed these on the 401.. thats one big set of tires! there were 4 trailers loads


timing makes power!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cedar Grounds;1286314 said:


> timing makes power!


and time is money

so Im going to bet this is going to cost me later. lol


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1286316 said:


> and time is money
> 
> so Im going to bet this is going to cost me later. lol


Can't say I played much on diesels but on gasser it is night and day with timing advance...to much timing =


----------



## ff1221

Wow, we did something besides cut grass and hide from the rain, what are we going to do with 4 days of clear weather, and only 3 clients that don't understand that 18 out of 31 days of rain = 3 weeks behind, but we'll get caught up by next year.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

bunch of teens have been caught but have managed to do approx $50k worth of damage all across town in the form of grafiti.:realmad: 
http://www.northumberlandtoday.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=3142260

2 of my customers that own buildings and live out of town have called and we will be doing some painting to cover it up over the next few days. my walls didnt get tagged but then again Banks is always on the lookout to tell Rex what to chase.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just picked up my laser at the hilti store. Tom came with and we both agree its like a construction candy store. My father added me on his account there. Bad move on his part...... Lol. If my wallet was thicker I'd be on a shopping spree right now. If you trade in an old broken cordless kit of another brand they give you 400 off a new one!

Now its off to LLL territory to fix my whoopsi on the sport court. Looked at a different drawing for anchor blot placement and set the basketball net u bolts 9 inches too far back. Nothing a hammer drill, some epoxy, and threaded rods won't fix. Sucks to drive that far for 8 bolts because of a stupid mistake. Worst part is that I set them so I can't evem point fingers at someone else


----------



## Triple L

U know where the shop is.... Stop by for a few cold ones after


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-cars-trucks-2000-ranger-for-sale-W0QQAdIdZ286413190

pretty impressive for a ranger.. Pristine would be proud 
633500kms! local rentall centre truck. wow!


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1286351 said:


> bunch of teens have been caught but have managed to do approx $50k worth of damage all across town in the form of grafiti.:realmad:
> http://www.northumberlandtoday.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=3142260
> 
> 2 of my customers that own buildings and live out of town have called and we will be doing some painting to cover it up over the next few days. my walls didnt get tagged but then again Banks is always on the lookout to tell Rex what to chase.


Jeez... They're not even good like the ones on Mercer report.

I'm wondering when Sunshine is going to do their first cut at our local school.

The red bars in the grass are bike stands.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Santa arrived early this year....:laughing:


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1286404 said:


> Santa arrived early this year....:laughing:
> 
> View attachment 97902


Yeah yeah... Show off.

Forget kwik kopy, I know where to go!


----------



## snowplowchick

Mr.Markus;1286400 said:


> Jeez... They're not even good like the ones on Mercer report.
> 
> I'm wondering when Sunshine is going to do their first cut at our local school.
> 
> The red bars in the grass are bike stands.


Wow! And I thought they just didn't want to cut the schools around me. I don't understand when it is "per time", how they can't make it work. It doesn't make sense to take hours to cut that for the same price.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Were behind on our schools too.

Second round should have been finished by now and were only half way...the fields dont drain, and all the rain we've had has made a real mess of things....we charge for double cutting where we have too. 

We're on a two week cycle...late start this year, lots of rain...now a bit of heat...and BAM!!! Grass is a foot tall between cuts with swampy ground.

I've had to call towt rucks more times in the last week than all winter....what a sh!t show!!! 

I got 5 more schools added to our list that werent touched yet this year..and they wont be till Monday.


----------



## snowplowchick

JohnnyRoyale;1286410 said:


> Were behind on our schools too.
> 
> I've had to call towt rucks more times in the last week than all winter....what a sh!t show!!!
> 
> .


 I had to get pulled out with a chain after I slipped down a hill yesterday at a school.

And I have never seen so many mowers out and about that are completely coated in mud so I know I am not the only one.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

LOL. Our mowers were orange and now their brown.


----------



## Alpha Property

mine too, orange and yellow ones, and now all brown and black with a nice layer of green over the tops of the decks


----------



## snowplowchick

JohnnyRoyale;1286420 said:


> LOL. Our mowers were orange and now their brown.


Orange to brown here too. What is the point spraying them off :crying:

It is a good thing we aren't paid to make the schools pretty, just paid to shorten the grass, the brown stripes do not look good.

And today was not fun. Too hot.


----------



## pusher21

MIDTOWNPC;1286313 said:


> got a little early birthday present. for my 2007 6.7 Dodge...
> mmm smarty... eat the red trucks last.
> 
> can't wait just need to find a dpf delete setup I want.
> 
> was headed east this morning to work on a house Im fixing up to rent out... passed these on the 401.. thats one big set of tires! there were 4 trailers loads


Smarty chips stack well


----------



## greywynd

In the older IDI's, advance it too far and you can burn out the glow plugs. Anything newer with electronics, haven't a clue! lol


----------



## musclecarboy

greywynd;1286451 said:


> In the older IDI's, advance it too far and you can burn out the glow plugs. Anything newer with electronics, haven't a clue! lol


Grant says you're a pretty slick operator.... could have used that angle iron scraper technique on that underpin job in forest hill!


----------



## greywynd

musclecarboy;1286452 said:


> Grant says you're a pretty slick operator.... could have used that angle iron scraper technique on that underpin job in forest hill!


Someday I'll show you guys the pics of a basement removal I did.....except the house was sitting 4' above it on cribbing. We had a house mover jack and crib it up, dug out the old ruined block wall and footings, poured new footings, re-blocked the walls, and sat the house back down. Owners lived in it the entire time, and it was 2 storey brick house. Made for some interesting seat time on that job! lol


----------



## ff1221

snowplowchick;1286416 said:


> I had to get pulled out with a chain after I slipped down a hill yesterday at a school.
> 
> And I have never seen so many mowers out and about that are completely coated in mud so I know I am not the only one.


Got pulled out 3 times last Friday, zero turns are fantastic for cutting grass as long as there is no water around, that's why we only have one zero turn and a 4wd tractor to go with it.Thumbs Up


----------



## schrader

ff1221;1286488 said:


> Got pulled out 3 times last Friday, zero turns are fantastic for cutting grass as long as there is no water around, that's why we only have one zero turn and a 4wd tractor to go with it.Thumbs Up


The trick is to go fast enough that you float over top of the water, Ha works great untill you turn or stop, looks like we won't have to worry about the big puddles any more. I think the summer is going to come in hot and dry now.


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1286400 said:


> Jeez... They're not even good like the ones on Mercer report.
> 
> I'm wondering when Sunshine is going to do their first cut at our local school.
> 
> The red bars in the grass are bike stands.


That's like the Region here. Cut this place close to a month ago. Got the call to cut again last Thursday. Walker wouldn't bag it deck was clogging. forgot the vac system for the Kubota in the other truck.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sunshine must be following the thread.....it got cut first thing this morning.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1286400 said:


> Jeez... They're not even good like the ones on Mercer report.
> 
> I'm wondering when Sunshine is going to do their first cut at our local school.
> 
> The red bars in the grass are bike stands.


dang! :laughing:


----------



## snowplowchick

Mr.Markus;1286562 said:


> Sunshine must be following the thread.....it got cut first thing this morning.


HA! I believe that.

Why didn't they just bring a haybine, not bad, grassy first cut hay. lol

Oh, DeVries, do you drive a long box reg. cab black Ford? If so, I saw you last week in Beamsville at Esso.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

my neighboring propery, looks like they got showered with confetti.... guess they dont pick up garbage they just mulch it.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1286610 said:


> my neighboring propery, looks like they got showered with confetti.... guess they dont pick up garbage they just mulch it.


Mulching actually does a very very good job at making garbage completetly disappear, not that I try, but every now and then it does happen where u run over something... They must just side discharge....


----------



## CGM Inc.

latest job we are working on.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

took a break for lunch yesterday and was going to grab a sub with my helper. there was a line up of kids so went next door to domino's and grabbed a slice of pizza. sitting in the truck finishing the slice and I see this... car pulls up, they unload buns from the trunk and the back seat, which are not in bags! and the lady holding the door is having her smoke. whats that subway slogan again.. "eat fresh" im trying to find out where to send this cause thats gross! I use to own a coffeeshop and I remember how much stuff we would do to ensure everything was clean and in tip top shape. from cleaning knives, to how garbage was handled, to temps on coolers and cleaners that were used. Then you see this ! Just think about what you have found in your back seat, or maybe whos been in your back seat


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

before and part way thru

used self priming behr exterior paint. blocked all the grafiti out once then did a full coat over everything and it covered well. $47 / gallon though. Color matched to the front stucco. little bobcat work to add more parking for staff. trying to convince them to pack it and lay crushed ashpalt


----------



## Triple L

Wow dean that's something else!!! Glad u got pics!!! Sure makes u think...


----------



## musclecarboy

Getting ready to throw down random sizes of square cut granite.


----------



## cet

It looks good Tom.

How did you pull that wire mesh to the middle of the concrete? It's not much good sitting on the ground like that.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1286856 said:


> It looks good Tom.
> 
> How did you pull that wire mesh to the middle of the concrete? It's not much good sitting on the ground like that.


Haha we pulled it up as we went with rakes so I'm not too worried.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Jedi Mind Tricks!


----------



## Triple L

30 flats and 6 yards of mulch today and guess what... Its raining!!! Gotta love it.... NOT!!!

Tom - job looks good when viewed on a cell phone anyways... Post up some finished pics!


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1286866 said:


> 30 flats and 6 yards of mulch today and guess what... Its raining!!! Gotta love it.... NOT!!!
> 
> Tom - job looks good when viewed on a cell phone anyways... Post up some finished pics!


Those are actually iPhone 4 pics! Yeah it will look pretty good when I'm done. This guy actually owns a huge landscape construction company and this is his personal home.


----------



## JD Dave

Can the weather man screw it up any worse. We ripped up an entire farm and had it ready to plant and we really didn't need 3/4" of rain when they were calling for practically nothing. Things were just starting to get dry which would allow us to go full tilt. Trying to decide if I should go work on my truck or open a bottle of Wiser's and throw the cap away.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I needed a day to fix some lights on both the truck and trailer and install a blade bocker on the zero turn. I was keeping up well till today, Customers are very forgiving this year though, I had one tell me my wet cut was 100X better than the dry cut the guy before me did. Still think I'm a little vitamin D deficient though, feeling pretty down for June.


----------



## snowplowchick

JD Dave;1286871 said:


> Trying to decide if I should go work on my truck or open a bottle of Wiser's and throw the cap away.


Why not both? Thumbs Up

I have a question, what do you guys do if you install plants/trees and they die from obvious lack of water(and not disease)? This is after you stress the importance of deep watering to customer.


----------



## Mr.Markus

snowplowchick;1286881 said:


> Why not both? Thumbs Up
> 
> I have a question, what do you guys do if you install plants/trees and they die from obvious lack of water(and not disease)? This is after you stress the importance of deep watering to customer.


Quote a new price to replace.... Waive the removal/disposal fee.... Call my Uncle in law.

http://www.douglaswood.ca/


----------



## JD Dave

snowplowchick;1286881 said:


> Why not both? Thumbs Up
> 
> I have a question, what do you guys do if you install plants/trees and they die from obvious lack of water(and not disease)? This is after you stress the importance of deep watering to customer.


Lets just say I didn't work on my truck.  So my wife borrows my new truck and it comes back with stuff written on the tailgate in the dirt. It really erks me when people don't think. Never touch a mans truck.


----------



## Triple L

That's my favorite song off of jason aldeans new cd... The new kid rock one is very good as well!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

This one suits me well..........................


----------



## JD Dave

It does suit you. I like that one also. I like a lot of songs but I have no idea who sings them.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1286873 said:


> I needed a day to fix some lights on both the truck and trailer and install a blade bocker on the zero turn. I was keeping up well till today, Customers are very forgiving this year though, I had one tell me my wet cut was 100X better than the dry cut the guy before me did. Still think I'm a little vitamin D deficient though, feeling pretty down for June.


Hey Markus, What's a blade Blocker?


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221;1286907 said:


> Hey Markus, What's a blade Blocker?


http://www.trimmertrap.com/site/blade-blocker/blade-blocker.html

Shuts the shute down so you're not blowing on walkways,cars,etc.


----------



## JD Dave

My MIL bought a house in Florida last week for 68k. 1800 sq ft in a gated community. It's on the gulf side about 80 min from Disney. Can't believe how nice it was for the money. Her Aunt and Uncle bought last year for more money. Apparently Canadians are the only ones buying and the prices are still dropping. Just thought it was interesting.


----------



## Triple L

In Arizona, that house would be around $49... Insane how u can get a practically brand new house in such a beautiful neighbourhood for that kinda coin!


----------



## musclecarboy

Do they have basements or no?


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1286898 said:


> This one suits me well..........................


Get with the program boys LOL






"I aint much for mowin thick grass
I'm too slow for workin' too fast" but I'm pretty good at drinkin' beer hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1286916 said:


> Do they have basements or no?


No, they build completely different then how its done up here....


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1286918 said:


> No, they build completely different then how its done up here....


Yeah that's what I figured. Still, that's cheap for a house!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I wish this housing crash were happening in 10 years when I might stand a chance of taking advantage. Right now I'm just trying to get a house up here let alone a florida one. That would be amazing to be able to snap up though at that price.

On a side note, there is a restaurant in aurora with signs on their windows telling everyone that their patio is open. Either they didn't think through the letter placement or someone has a good sense of humour. Too lazy to download the pic, here's a link. Read horizontally. 
http://www.facebook.com/?sk=message...0161760757724.305470.502737723&type=1&theater


----------



## grandview

Who went to this?

http://niagara.everythingtodowithsex.com/default.asp


----------



## greywynd

grandview;1286935 said:


> Who went to this?
> 
> http://niagara.everythingtodowithsex.com/default.asp


Didn't go, but tell us how it was will ya?


----------



## JD Dave

Its frigging wet now. Sitting in the sprayer waiting for a tow tractor.


----------



## Shaw

Picked up a new truck today


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Called magnaflow exhaust today because an exhaust I bought in 2007 rotted out in a spot and it had a lifetime warranty. Took a picture and sent it to them and a new one is on the way. I thought forsure they would try and wiggle out. I even bought it from an online dealer. 

Got a call about my subway complaint. They are looking into it and speaking with the owner to ensure this never happens again and that they r working at the highest standards
That's about all I think they could do. The picture was of an employee who I'm sure is getting a run down. It's hard keeping employees doing everything perfect I can understand that and u put ur whole business in their hands and look what can happen. The power was out so they shipped buns from another store. An employee makes a decision and it was the wrong one. Should have used common sense and wrapped everything in bags. crazy part is that I actually know the owner but didn't know he owned both subways in town. I don't think he knows it was me who complained but I will talk to him now that I know. The minute someone has to make a decision that is not routine things sure can get screwed up. Brains are hard to come by these days
I use to have a old guy that would stop in my store all the time. He would say. Son u can buy her t!ts but u can't buy her brains lol.


----------



## Grassman09

Anyone want these cement blocks? I can load just cant deliver. I can get them delivered by a trucking co for a fee.


----------



## GMC Driver

Grassman09;1287056 said:


> Anyone want these cement blocks? I can load just cant deliver. I can get them delivered by a trucking co for a fee.


Sure - can always use a few more! We can pick up.


----------



## Triple L

Wow did we ever get some big thunder and lightning last night... Windows were shaking the whole night! Huge rain too... Waterloo said only 4.5mm, I think the storm missed them....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

My 6.0 is getting hot everytime it pulls. Anyone have any ideas? Ford mechanic said waterpump and clutch fan both needed replaced. I had that done. Neither of them solved the problem and plenty of flow now, air and water.

Also fixed an exhaust lleak at the manifold. It hasn't lost a drop of antifreeze or burned any so mechanic says not head gaskets (already replaced).

Any suggestions aside from the obvious "buy a chevy" that will no doubt come of this?


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1287106 said:


> My 6.0 is getting hot everytime it pulls. Anyone have any ideas? Ford mechanic said waterpump and clutch fan both needed replaced. I had that done. Neither of them solved the problem and plenty of flow now, air and water.
> 
> Also fixed an exhaust lleak at the manifold. It hasn't lost a drop of antifreeze or burned any so mechanic says not head gaskets (already replaced).
> 
> Any suggestions aside from the obvious "buy a chevy" that will no doubt come of this?


Have you done much searching on sites like "powerstroke.org"? I know when I was looking for my first truck back in 08, I did a lot of research and someone said they had electronic fan clutch sensors that chose when they felt like working


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That's what it seems because it pulled an ex to aurora, then the track machine all the way to port perry no prob then all of a sudden hot while rolling on flat ground. Its like all the components have the capacity to cool it but just decide not to sometimes

Everything scans fine too... Thisll be one of those things where I spend 5k repairing and then find a 20$ problem.


----------



## Triple L

Sounds like you've dumped a lot of coin into it already Grant! Are u sure the thermostate is opening up all the way or something goofy like that? I put electric fans on my 04 and those things are awesome, expecially for the winter! Truck warms up sooo much quicker! I woulda never put a new clutch fan on but o well... Probably wayy cheaper


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1287112 said:


> Sounds like you've dumped a lot of coin into it already Grant! Are u sure the thermostate is opening up all the way or something goofy like that? I put electric fans on my 04 and those things are awesome, expecially for the winter! Truck warms up sooo much quicker! I woulda never put a new clutch fan on but o well... Probably wayy cheaper


They're good eh? I was thinking about doing that to my truck


----------



## Triple L

Love em... Worst part about my 09 is every morning when its cold the fan runs mach 12 for the first 5 minutes... Soo loud! I like the electrics, keeps the trans cooler to I found


----------



## DeVries

R.G.PEEL;1287106 said:


> My 6.0 is getting hot everytime it pulls. Anyone have any ideas? Ford mechanic said waterpump and clutch fan both needed replaced. I had that done. Neither of them solved the problem and plenty of flow now, air and water.
> 
> Also fixed an exhaust lleak at the manifold. It hasn't lost a drop of antifreeze or burned any so mechanic says not head gaskets (already replaced).
> 
> Any suggestions aside from the obvious "buy a chevy" that will no doubt come of this?


Well maybe this is the week they all go.

Ours (550)was limped to the yard last Wednesday, took it to the garage and they find out that the turbo overboosted due to it seizing. This blew the side right out of the intercooler. So I get this fixed and the truck runs great, crew gets home from a job out of town last night no issues, but get into it this morning and about 2km's from the yard it's puking white smoke and running hot.

Bring it back to the garage and apparently the EGR valve cooler is to blame now. I spend $4,000.00 on it last week and now another $1,500.00.

This better be the end of the problems otherwise it's time for a new one. How many km's are on your truck? Ours has 160 ish.


----------



## Triple L

Delete the egr cooler... Everyone I know with a 6 leaker put a new one in and a year later it somehow goes again....


----------



## musclecarboy

DeVries;1287121 said:


> Well maybe this is the week they all go.
> 
> Ours (550)was limped to the yard last Wednesday, took it to the garage and they find out that the turbo overboosted due to it seizing. This blew the side right out of the intercooler. So I get this fixed and the truck runs great, crew gets home from a job out of town last night no issues, but get into it this morning and about 2km's from the yard it's puking white smoke and running hot.
> 
> Bring it back to the garage and apparently the EGR valve cooler is to blame now. I spend $4,000.00 on it last week and now another $1,500.00.
> 
> This better be the end of the problems otherwise it's time for a new one. How many km's are on your truck? Ours has 160 ish.


Grant's has about 180. Yes delete the EGR because the whole design is flawed and it will blow again.


----------



## DeVries

Ford and my mechanic both say it's not possible to delete the cooler. Not sure if you guy's have done this with success or not................. I'd like to know cause that would save me some coin.


----------



## musclecarboy

DeVries;1287135 said:


> Ford and my mechanic both say it's not possible to delete the cooler. Not sure if you guy's have done this with success or not................. I'd like to know cause that would save me some coin.


Check it out brother. If you need someone to install, Grant and I will both reccommend an awesome guy.

http://www.dieselperformance.com/index.php/product/index/204P


----------



## CGM Inc.

someone bought a new toy for winter...and its not me.


----------



## snowplowchick

Cedar- That is a nice machine! Whose is it?

Holders are nice, but we find the price of the parts are absolutely outrageous. German.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

perhaps for a township or city. they are so expensive.

seems like a good deal on some stone but could probably get even better as time ticks by
http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ning-wall-block-107-pieces-W0QQAdIdZ270104903


----------



## CGM Inc.

snowplowchick;1287149 said:


> Cedar- That is a nice machine! Whose is it?
> 
> Holders are nice, but we find the price of the parts are absolutely outrageous. German.


No idea, was on a trailer parked outside of one of our properties. looked like a convention or some sort of seminar was going on.....no need for parts on German equipment


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1287150 said:


> perhaps for a township or city. they are so expensive.
> 
> seems like a good deal on some stone but could probably get even better as time ticks by
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ning-wall-block-107-pieces-W0QQAdIdZ270104903


Stone is cheap but trucking isn't


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1287106 said:


> My 6.0 is getting hot everytime it pulls. Anyone have any ideas? Ford mechanic said waterpump and clutch fan both needed replaced. I had that done. Neither of them solved the problem and plenty of flow now, air and water.
> 
> Also fixed an exhaust lleak at the manifold. It hasn't lost a drop of antifreeze or burned any so mechanic says not head gaskets (already replaced).
> 
> Any suggestions aside from the obvious "buy a chevy" that will no doubt come of this?


Have you taken the snow way off yet? 

I would've started with the thermostat like Chad, they do get sticky and cheapest part of the cooling system.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Stat, fan, water pump and alternator/batteries are all new. I think the stat stuck cuz I've pulled another 250km today with perfect temp. 
Devries, I deleted my egr cooler a long time ago with no issues. Russ at diesel depot installed a BD kit. Same price as doing replacement but it will never go again and when it goes you risk lots of other problems if not fixed right away. Leave ie if u already put a new one on but in 80 000km when it goes again delete it. or they also make one with larger passages that just doesn't fail. 

Thanks for the input guys, I'm just going to watch it and if it warms up again we'll pull with the scanner on it and see what's what.


----------



## Triple L

Hay, any of u guys know where to buy a great big monster 3 point finish mower for cheap? 84" or bigger? 

It would be much appreciated!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

And markus why take off the snoway? Then I just have to put it back on in the fall!

Good one!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1287166 said:


> Hay, any of u guys know where to buy a great big monster 3 point finish mower for cheap? 84" or bigger?
> 
> It would be much appreciated!


Are you talking like a "whistler" or fine finishing?


----------



## Triple L

Just a finish mower, not a rough cut rotary mower... For cutting weekly and bi weekly grass...

Thanks!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1287171 said:


> Just a finish mower, not a rough cut rotary mower... For cutting weekly and bi weekly grass...
> 
> Thanks!


Call York they might have some stuff off rental or on consignment
I bought a 5 ft at their auction for 550 but it was too big for my little kubuta so I sold it
I'll keep my eye on kijiji for ya.


----------



## DeVries

I've got a Buhler finishing mower 84" cuts down to 1.5" just as good as any walk behind or zero turn.

Just make sure that the main drive belt is tight otherwise you can smoke it off in short order. 

Premier/Agra turf sells them, think I paid $1,600.00 a few years back.


----------



## Triple L

thanks guys... I'll do some looking!


----------



## musclecarboy

Does anyone here lease sea cans? Is $200/mo for a 40' including the spot to park it any good?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

You can buy one for less then that over a year, and can probably rent space cheaper then that if you find the right place


----------



## Triple L

I think a seacan is great for just storage... Not a temp shop... Its a c*nt digging everything out to get to something thats at the front of the can... Plus loading them sucks... Ideal for plow / salter storage but 2 plows and a salter will fill a 20' can right full... I think thats pretty expensive to if you ask me


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Tom, we used to rent from Mobile Mini when on big construction jobs for long times. I dont think that price is outrageous. I would look into a public storage place if I were you. Try negotiating a long term lease...it would probably be more secure than a can in a yard.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1287192 said:


> Tom, we used to rent from Mobile Mini when on big construction jobs for long times. I dont think that price is outrageous. I would look into a public storage place if I were you. Try negotiating a long term lease...it would probably be more secure than a can in a yard.


The yard it's parked at is 10x as secure as your innisfil yard and it's right at bayview/hwy 7 and that includes trailer parking beside the can. I'm not sure I want to buy a can because things can change and I know this guy is selling his yard in 2-3 years anyways. I looked at public storage and it's easily $200+ for a 10x15' unit and I'm pretty sure a 40' can is much bigger than that


----------



## goel

Triple L;1287189 said:


> Ideal for plow / salter storage but 2 plows and a salter will fill a 20' can right full... I think thats pretty expensive to if you ask me


Ummm, I have a Snow Ex 8500, a 6000, a 3000, a 1075, 2-9' plows, a 8' plow, an 8' V plow, a 54" snow blower, couple walk behind blowers, and all shovels, hand salters and everything misc winter in a 20 footer without building any shelving/racking. Still some room for other stuff if I wanted.

I always could start piling on the roof too, if I needed - I guess.

If you can, it's always worth buying instead of renting. The 20's are cheap to move if necessary. If you need 40', consider 2 20's. It would cost more, but great flexability.


----------



## musclecarboy

Hmmmmm. Maybe I should just buy a 20 for some relief on my home garage and add 20's as needed like goel suggests. I remember dean talking about suppliers of them, anyone know where I could purchase a 20' can somewhat economically?


----------



## goel

musclecarboy;1287137 said:


> Check it out brother. If you need someone to install, Grant and I will both reccommend an awesome guy.
> 
> http://www.dieselperformance.com/index.php/product/index/204P


What was the out the door cost for the delete? Even ballpark?

I think I have one in my future coming up. We had a limper today also, it really sucks maxing out speed at 60 kph empty, downhill with a tailwind.

2003 F550 with 102k


----------



## Triple L

goel;1287195 said:


> Ummm, I have a Snow Ex 8500, a 6000, a 3000, a 1075, 2-9' plows, a 8' plow, an 8' V plow, a 54" snow blower, couple walk behind blowers, and all shovels, hand salters and everything misc winter in a 20 footer without building any shelving/racking. Still some room for other stuff if I wanted.
> 
> I always could start piling on the roof too, if I needed - I guess.
> 
> If you can, it's always worth buying instead of renting. The 20's are cheap to move if necessary. If you need 40', consider 2 20's. It would cost more, but great flexability.


Toms salter is awefully big... I don't think you could put anything much beside it or ontop of it... It would be real tight to get a plow ontop of it...Little snowexs are a bit different... That's still a lot of stuff, who does all the packing when u go on a trip? LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1287201 said:


> Toms salter is awefully big... I don't think you could put anything much beside it or ontop of it... It would be real tight to get a plow ontop of it...Little snowexs are a bit different... That's still a lot of stuff, who does all the packing when u go on a trip? LOL


I don't quite think I paid enough for that salter to give it indoor parking LOL


----------



## goel

Who would put a plow on a salter? The plows are all on the floor. This picture was just the start, did not seem to take any of it when we finished packing it.


----------



## greywynd

Looking to store the off season stuff mostly Tom, or other daily use stuff?

As to that armour stone, I guess if you're in that area it's not a bad deal, but that is about the regular quarry price up here.


----------



## musclecarboy

greywynd;1287205 said:


> Looking to store the off season stuff mostly Tom, or other daily use stuff?
> 
> As to that armour stone, I guess if you're in that area it's not a bad deal, but that is about the regular quarry price up here.


Daily use. Anything that sits over the summer can stay outside with a coating of fluid film. Trailer parking close to home is also a big one. I just want to reclaim some garage space because even a little skinny guy like Chad couldn't walk through


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Tom buy the sea can if u can get the place to put it cheaper then u posted. They hardly ever lose value. 
I want to stack one on top of the one I have for all my other stuff I keep like spare floor tiles ceiling panels trim paint ect that I keep for the plaza but hardly ever use.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Not 100 percent sure but I think egr delete was just under 2k installed. Mechanic said don't bother until it goes but if you already need to spend 2k to fix you may as well fix permenantly. Same with head studs. The upgrade kit is cheap but 35 hour book time to install. Not doing them unless the gaskets go and were in there. If they do though its a no brainer. Whenever the ford is sorted out, its time to go over the chevy. need the trucks in order to have machines but they're getting annoying. The costs of repairs is getting up there with the cost of replacement.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1287225 said:


> Not 100 percent sure but I think egr delete was just under 2k installed. Mechanic said don't bother until it goes but if you already need to spend 2k to fix you may as well fix permenantly. Same with head studs. The upgrade kit is cheap but 35 hour book time to install. Not doing them unless the gaskets go and were in there. If they do though its a no brainer. Whenever the ford is sorted out, its time to go over the chevy. need the trucks in order to have machines but they're getting annoying. The costs of repairs is getting up there with the cost of replacement.


I find that last line starts to bite you on a truck that's 5+ years old and works hard


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1287186 said:


> Does anyone here lease sea cans? Is $200/mo for a 40' including the spot to park it any good?


I think thats not bad Tom. I have my ***** everywhere lol. I pay on the books $80 for a double spot I can park 2 trailers back to back in each spot. I rent about 3 of those spots plus a 20' sea can. working on a cash deal as I rent 20's in winter from them. Talk cash and you will get a better deal.



Pristine PM ltd;1287188 said:


> You can buy one for less then that over a year, and can probably rent space cheaper then that if you find the right place


Try finding one when you want one for that price. Then if you lose the spot where you store them where do you park it then. Doubt a storage place that also rents those cans will let you store your own can there.


----------



## Grassman09

GMC Driver;1287092 said:


> Sure - can always use a few more! We can pick up.


Dave,

You still want these? I sent you a PM with my info. There is also a beer store real close if that helps any.


----------



## greywynd

Would love to have 3-4 20' cans, or a couple 40' trailers here, and have the space for them, but it always seems like there is always some other priority that comes first.......


----------



## musclecarboy

greywynd;1287284 said:


> Would love to have 3-4 20' cans, or a couple 40' trailers here, and have the space for them, but it always seems like there is always some other priority that comes first.......


Yeah I don't have piles of cash after the spending spree this winter plus about 10$k in repairs & tires for both trucks, not to mention the injectors on my dually... So $200 a mo to a guy I already to tens of thousands worth of work each year isn't a big deal


----------



## Triple L

Did you ever get new injectors in your 04 tom?
Whatd the final bill for that come to?
I hope myn hold out for another year...


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1287286 said:


> Did you ever get new injectors in your 04 tom?
> Whatd the final bill for that come to?
> I hope myn hold out for another year...


They're getting real bad now so I have to break down and spend the money. It will be just shy of $5k including a new fuel pressure regulator motor. I spent $2500 on the new starter/flywheel job for my truck and 1000 on all new brake lines for the white truck I didn't plan on or else the injectors would have been done weeks ago. My truck has 220k so that's pretty good out of stock ones. All 8 of the updated ones should last forever.


----------



## Triple L

Wow, I think I woulda brought my truck out to the reserve and made it disappear if I woulda had to drop that kinda coin into it!!! Not cool!


----------



## ff1221

Hey, Kind of a personal question for you guys in landscaping, but I'm looking to hire a lead hand/experienced labourer, generally just hired friends and family when we needed extra help, but it's finally time to bring in someone and start growing. I have been talking with this guy who wants to move up here, and has about 4-5 yrs experience, just wondering what I should be offering as starting pay, any advice is greatly appreciated.Thumbs Up


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1287296 said:


> Wow, I think I woulda brought my truck out to the reserve and made it disappear if I woulda had to drop that kinda coin into it!!! Not cool!


Honestly bro about 10 people have told me that. It looks like I'm going to have my dually until at least the 2014 NBS chevy's come out. Plus I have to see how this winter goes and buy a house first!


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1287298 said:


> Honestly bro about 10 people have told me that. It looks like I'm going to have my dually until at least the 2014 NBS chevy's come out. Plus I have to see how this winter goes and buy a house first!


O well I wouldn't sweat it... Hind sight in always 20/20... I figure with new fenders and that congito stuff you'll be into that truck for around 12K this year... I'd look at it as for 12K you now have a fairly decent truck again, but its easy to look at it as insurance coulda made the first 15 payments on a new truck as well lol... Hopefully it treats you good now!


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1287300 said:


> O well I wouldn't sweat it... Hind sight in always 20/20... I figure with new fenders and that congito stuff you'll be into that truck for around 12K this year... I'd look at it as for 12K you now have a fairly decent truck again, but its easy to look at it as insurance coulda made the first 15 payments on a new truck as well lol... Hopefully it treats you good now!


I was honestly just worried about how sketchy that looks and how it would effect my rates for years to come. I'm not touching the body this year.

Does anyone know if I could put on an 07+ box on my dually?


----------



## CGM Inc.

ff1221;1287297 said:


> Hey, Kind of a personal question for you guys in landscaping, but I'm looking to hire a lead hand/experienced labourer, generally just hired friends and family when we needed extra help, but it's finally time to bring in someone and start growing. I have been talking with this guy who wants to move up here, and has about 4-5 yrs experience, just wondering what I should be offering as starting pay, any advice is greatly appreciated.Thumbs Up


sounds like 14-17$ around here


----------



## ff1221

Cedar Grounds;1287303 said:


> sounds like 14-17$ around here


Thanks Cedar, that's what I was figuring for here, start around $14-15, and if he does what he says he can then move up, thanks for the info.


----------



## GMC Driver

Grassman09;1287272 said:


> Dave,
> 
> You still want these? I sent you a PM with my info. There is also a beer store real close if that helps any.


Yes - I'm interested. Can you give me an idea where they're at? You still got my number?

This week has been nuts - Thurs today, and only 3 more houses to sod, 2 more irrigation systems by Saturday. If it rains, that'll dicker everything up....


----------



## greywynd

Been busy for me this last while too, now we're without power again since about 6 last night. Even had a genny in my truck yesterday and gave it back cuz I didn't think I'd need it anymore! I think I see one in the near future though. Good chance I'd get one that says either 'Miller' or 'Lincoln' on the side though.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Dickered here as well. 730 and I've already had an operator cancel last minute (not msrk) one can't get gas to get to work(poower out) cancelled a concrete truck and am alrwady 30 min late! See whst happens to this company without you mark?!?!


----------



## cet

Been busy this week also.
Today I'm going to walk over to the MGM Grand to get ticket's for KA. Then it's off to Lake Mead and the Hoover Dam. Trying to stay out of the 90 degree heat and drink lots  is a challenge but I'm trying my best.


----------



## greywynd

Apparently we may not have power again until Saturday. 20 pounds of dry ice will look after the freezer and fridge, and I'll likely borrow a genny for water and septic pumps for a couple hours tonight. Seriously thinking about a portable welder in the near future that can double as a genny for this nonsense.


----------



## Grassman09

GMC Driver;1287319 said:


> Yes - I'm interested. Can you give me an idea where they're at? You still got my number?
> 
> This week has been nuts - Thurs today, and only 3 more houses to sod, 2 more irrigation systems by Saturday. If it rains, that'll dicker everything up....


They are over in Milton Dave. 401 & James snow. No I don't have your # anymore it didn't transfer to new phone. I sent you mine in the PM.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ok...it's a weather thread after all.........these night time light shows have been awesome. Tuesday nights was the worst lightning storm I have ever seen. It was so constant you could read a book in the living room at midnight without the lights on. knocked out our power for about 9 hours. Last nights storm broke the top off a 100ft ash tree in my backyard ( I was going to remove it one day anyway) and blocked our road with some other downed trees. The downbursts are wicked. Hasn't affected my cutting yet because there's been little rain associated with them.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1287392 said:


> They are over in Milton Dave. 401 & James snow. No I don't have your # anymore it didn't transfer to new phone. I sent you mine in the PM.


Why are you getting rid of them Dave? Can't they just be used again next year? Or do u have different plans?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1287421 said:


> Why are you getting rid of them Dave? Can't they just be used again next year? Or do u have different plans?


I dont want them in my site all year......

Flagged down a weed spray co. yesterday and asked what he was spraying.....I don't know you have to call the boss! Had that brownish familiar looking color in the tank


----------



## schrader

Fiesta has a similar colour to par 3


----------



## CGM Inc.

schrader;1287427 said:


> Fiesta has a similar colour to par 3


I asked him if it is Fiesta and he had no clue...


----------



## Triple L

The new formulation of Fiesta seems to work a little better this year I hear... Plus they're spraying it out of trucks not backpacks like last year? Any of you guys try the new stuff?


----------



## DeVries

The new stuff works great. We are getting a second app aprox 20 days after the first and it's working great on everything but creeping charlie.


----------



## schrader

Cedar Grounds;1287429 said:


> I asked him if it is Fiesta and he had no clue...


What a joke, how can you have employees running around spraying all day and all they can say when some one ask them what they are spraying is I don't know. Good company


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1287383 said:


> Been busy this week also.
> Today I'm going to walk over to the MGM Grand to get ticket's for KA. Then it's off to Lake Mead and the Hoover Dam. Trying to stay out of the 90 degree heat and drink lots  is a challenge but I'm trying my best.


KA is a great show. You will have good seats no matter where you sit because the stage is on a hydraulic platform.

Vegas is one of my favorite places. Its always happy hour


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

someone might want to do this work its in mississauga.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-services...mebody-to-put-Patio-Stones-W0QQAdIdZ288942823


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1287451 said:


> someone might want to do this work its in mississauga.
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-services...mebody-to-put-Patio-Stones-W0QQAdIdZ288942823


We are always told we are to pricey on patio stones....that is rich!


----------



## CGM Inc.

schrader;1287435 said:


> What a joke, how can you have employees running around spraying all day and all they can say when some one ask them what they are spraying is I don't know. Good company


That's what I thought too! Just say Fiesta and who cares! Not knowing makes it a little shady! Still many places out there that sell PAR 3 nd Round up.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1287434 said:


> The new stuff works great. We are getting a second app aprox 20 days after the first and it's working great on everything but creeping charlie.


That is good to know!
Never looked into pricing but I have been told 900$ per acre for Fiesta which is just to pricy for condos.


----------



## Triple L

Maby I'm missing the sarcasm, I wouldn't touch that for atleast double what they're willing to pay... And even still that's really sketchy... JMO


----------



## CGM Inc.

I dont want to spray at all but we have been asked to often in the last month to ignore the fact.
You see a lot more spray tanks out there this year vs. the years before!

Also I find the weeds aren't that bad this year either. Mean the yellow ones!


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1287383 said:


> Been busy this week also.
> Today I'm going to walk over to the MGM Grand to get ticket's for KA. Then it's off to Lake Mead and the Hoover Dam. Trying to stay out of the 90 degree heat and drink lots  is a challenge but I'm trying my best.


I love Vegas. Have a good holiday.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1287465 said:


> I love Vegas. Have a good holiday.


X2! Gotta love the fact he still checks plowsite tho LOL


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1287421 said:


> Why are you getting rid of them Dave? Can't they just be used again next year? Or do u have different plans?


Cell phone tower is going in there so I'm sure that's why they want them moved. It gets expensive moving them each year. Shame they have to go it worked out well.

I heard some other big landscaper from the east end is going to build a salt bunker in Milton. Only one co in Milton that sells salt and they are not always open.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What landscaper in the east end?


----------



## greywynd

Power is back on again tonight, so we now have a half cooler of dry ice to play with. Fun stuff to play with now and again.


----------



## DeVries

Cedar Grounds;1287458 said:


> That is good to know!
> Never looked into pricing but I have been told 900$ per acre for Fiesta which is just to pricy for condos.


Thats what some of ours are paying. We have a customer who despises dandilions. They have a property of eight acres and it gets sprayed, he's happy because he has had no weeds and if you see the other properties in this commercial block his sticks out. My guy's have been asked if we are still spraying the "illegal" stuff that's how much it sticks out LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries;1287499 said:


> Thats what some of ours are paying. We have a customer who despises dandilions. They have a property of eight acres and it gets sprayed, he's happy because he has had no weeds and if you see the other properties in this commercial block his sticks out. My guy's have been asked if we are still spraying the "illegal" stuff that's how much it sticks out LOL


Did I read you're spraying it every 20 days??!!! Is that due to the excessive growth this spring.


----------



## GMC Driver

Grassman09;1287392 said:


> They are over in Milton Dave. 401 & James snow. No I don't have your # anymore it didn't transfer to new phone. I sent you mine in the PM.


Ok - I'll check the PM. I have to go up that way Sat. afternoon.



JD Dave;1287465 said:


> I love Vegas. Have a good holiday.


Got to agree - Vegas and area is really interesting to visit. Lots to do and see, and the weather is almost always great.



Mr.Markus;1287500 said:


> Did I read you're spraying it every 20 days??!!! Is that due to the excessive growth this spring.


Don't know what Allard's doing, but we seem to see the best results with a re-application about 10-15 days after the first. Pretty much knocks everything flat then.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1287499 said:


> Thats what some of ours are paying. We have a customer who despises dandilions. They have a property of eight acres and it gets sprayed, he's happy because he has had no weeds and if you see the other properties in this commercial block his sticks out. My guy's have been asked if we are still spraying the "illegal" stuff that's how much it sticks out LOL


Good to know! Guess we have to reinstate our spray licence then


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Remember chris, what happens in vegas stays in vegas. Except VDthat **** comes home with you!

I'm headed to pick up a case of lobster that an east coast friend shipped me. Worked late all week, now its reward time


----------



## greywynd

Where and when is the lobster feed? For the record, it's looking like a 9 pm quitting time tonight since I was looking after your **** til 3pm! Lol!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Sounds like you're buying the next case of lobster workin all those hours!

Or, you just took way too long pouring a M of concrete and unloading a truck....


----------



## greywynd

Or the dang trucks were a lot later getting there then what I was told.

Besides, no better way to finish the week than to go through a phone line like I did a few minutes ago........


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Call before u dig!


----------



## greywynd

Screwed on this one anyway, as the line goes right through the centre of the dig, and would have to be moved. Soooooo, I'll do a temporary fix for the weekend and call the technician for the area Monday. Not sure if it's a good or bad thing that we're on a first name basis....

Oh, and now it's going to start raining too.


----------



## DeVries

Cedar Grounds;1287504 said:


> Good to know! Guess we have to reinstate our spray licence then


Ya like Dave says a re spray is necessary. I don't know why it works better this year though than the last few maybe there's more iron in it than previous years?


----------



## snowplowchick

You know it is a slow night on here when Maine and Illinois are posting more than this thread. I guess it is Date night for you boys?

Did


----------



## Alpha Property

Saturday nights are race nights!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Alpha Property;1287703 said:


> Saturday nights are race nights!


Don't tell your date that.....................


----------



## Alpha Property

lol she know's, I go to Merrittville Speedway every saturday its not raining


----------



## CGM Inc.

it's raining again.....


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1287857 said:


> it's raining again.....


Screwed me out of some polymeric spreading. Oh well, had plenty of other stuff to do. I much prefer these temps compared to last week!


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1287863 said:


> Screwed me out of some polymeric spreading. Oh well, had plenty of other stuff to do. I much prefer these temps compared to last week!


Same here, just about to put the sand in to finish the job and got screwed over.


----------



## Triple L

You guys both made a good call... I know a few people who tried it and had to bust out the scrapers the following day LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

6 month until winter!


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1287903 said:


> 6 month until winter!


More like 5!


----------



## Triple L

As much as I love snow, there's something to be said about being able to turn your phone off at night time and not having any stupid alarm clocks other then the birds going crazy everymorning a few minutes past 5:00....


----------



## Alpha Property

5am, I'm lucky to make it out of bed befor 7....


----------



## JD Dave

Alpha Property;1287950 said:


> 5am, I'm lucky to make it out of bed befor 7....


Chad never said he got up at 5 he said he heard birds chirping then. I never call him before 11am just in case he's sleeping.


----------



## Triple L

Hahahahahaha, I was waiting for that responce! Your funny Dave


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Here's a deal i think...

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/power-clear-221-qe-snow-thrower-with-electric-start/910389http://www.homedepot.ca/product/power-clear-221-qe-snow-thrower-with-electric-start/910389


----------



## goel

Already sold out, did you buy them all?



JohnnyRoyale;1287964 said:


> Here's a deal i think...
> 
> http://www.homedepot.ca/product/power-clear-221-qe-snow-thrower-with-electric-start/910389http://www.homedepot.ca/product/power-clear-221-qe-snow-thrower-with-electric-start/910389


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1287964 said:


> Here's a deal i think...
> 
> http://www.homedepot.ca/product/power-clear-221-qe-snow-thrower-with-electric-start/910389http://www.homedepot.ca/product/power-clear-221-qe-snow-thrower-with-electric-start/910389


The funny thing is you can buy them in Buffalo for $499.00 during the winter season.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Found out today at the accountant that as a landscaper you are entitled to put a lean on a property if they don't pay you within 45 days. Maybe a good idea for some clients that are behind in $$$


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Cedar Grounds;1288000 said:


> Found out today at the accountant that as a landscaper you are entitled to put a lean on a property if they don't pay you within 45 days. Maybe a good idea for some clients that are behind in $$$


Any trade can. The problem is that it is expensive to put the leign in place. Once you do, the customer does not automatically pay. Now you can either wait for them to try to sell the property, or you can 'perfect the leign' which costs even more money. At this point they will likely lawyer up and be advised to make a settlement offer at a lower figure. You will of course take this as its cheaper than continuing to pay legal fees.

People need to start collecting money the old fashioned (illegal) way again. Its too easy for customers to just say 'I'm not paying' when they don't fear for their kneecaps lol.


----------



## snowplowchick

Cedar Grounds;1288000 said:


> Found out today at the accountant that as a landscaper you are entitled to put a lean on a property if they don't pay you within 45 days. Maybe a good idea for some clients that are behind in $$$


Its a Construction Lien. http://www.e-laws.gov.on.ca/html/statutes/english/elaws_statutes_90c30_e.htm

Don't be getting legal advice from your accountant! lol FYI, anything you say to an accountant isn't privileged(audits etc.).


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1288001 said:


> Any trade can. The problem is that it is expensive to put the leign in place. Once you do, the customer does not automatically pay. Now you can either wait for them to try to sell the property, or you can 'perfect the leign' which costs even more money. At this point they will likely lawyer up and be advised to make a settlement offer at a lower figure. You will of course take this as its cheaper than continuing to pay legal fees.
> 
> People need to start collecting money the old fashioned (illegal) way again. Its too easy for customers to just say 'I'm not paying' when they don't fear for their kneecaps lol.


IMO the amount needs to be 5 figures and you need to have an iron clad contract with signed drawings & change orders to stand a chance as a contractor. I have been screwed being young and unsure of myself and know I wouldn't stand a chance because of a lack of documents. Lawyers always come out as the clear winners in contractor cases


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1288000 said:


> Found out today at the accountant that as a landscaper you are entitled to put a lean on a property if they don't pay you within 45 days. Maybe a good idea for some clients that are behind in $$$


But that's only good for when they want to sell there place I've heard.


----------



## greywynd

Done the lien thing, and the small claims court thing. If/when I ever have a payment issue again, it'll be handed over to the nastiest collection agency I can find and leave it with them.


----------



## musclecarboy

Busted up the front of my truck.... Light posts are designed not to move I guess :realmad: stainless steel water bottle under the brake is what screwed me. I'll be building a steel bumper now. Looks like I get to drive around for a bit with the invisible bumper like when Chad got his rev LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1288009 said:


> Busted up the front of my truck.... Light posts are designed not to move I guess :realmad: stainless steel water bottle under the brake is what screwed me. I'll be building a steel bumper now. Looks like I get to drive around for a bit with the invisible bumper like when Chad got his rev LOL


That sucks Tom....and you weren't even plowing.

In the 25 years I've been doing this I've only not been able to collect about $300 from a client and I let it go so she wouldn't call me to work for her again. 
I tell every client "I know where you live......"


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

musclecarboy;1288004 said:


> IMO the amount needs to be 5 figures and you need to have an iron clad contract with signed drawings & change orders to stand a chance as a contractor. I have been screwed being young and unsure of myself and know I wouldn't stand a chance because of a lack of documents. Lawyers always come out as the clear winners in contractor cases


Even then its not enough sometimes Tom. Be prepared to spend good money after bad. Lawyers always win. If working for a GC you have a chance of getting your share of the holdback...then the rest is another legal battle. I learned the lesson the hard way...

Sucks to hear about your truck. Good thing you didnt get hurt.


----------



## snowplowchick

Grassman09;1288005 said:


> But that's only good for when they want to sell there place I've heard.


I think if they remortgage it too, it shows up on a title search. If they apply for a home equity line of credit too.

I saw a youtube video of someone who wasn't paid for interlock take up 5 or 6 driveways in the broad daylight, restack it on skids and take it all away while the security guard at the subdivision slept in a trailer nearby. It is illegal as hell, but I loved the contractor's outlook on the situation. I can't find it though.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale




----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Here it is...


----------



## CGM Inc.

At least it is an option to get paid at some point. Obviously there is a cost associated along with it.

Not getting paid costs money too if you ask me


----------



## snowplowchick

JohnnyRoyale;1288020 said:


> Here it is...


YES!! Thank you, I could not find that. lol

Still as good as the last time I saw it.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Like Grant suggests...you can always trust your local HurtsaGuy Institute to collect for you.


----------



## greywynd

Just find a black limo and rent it for a night or two....enjoy the bar while parked in the right spot.


----------



## Triple L

Touchdowning some nice letters in their front lawn will make them think LOL

Sounds like Tom had a scary drive! Too bad you didnt find the E brake to help slow er down.... 2 cars behind me today somebody rearended another car... Man that sound is not cool and looking back and seeing air bags!


----------



## greywynd

Sorry to hear about the truck Tom, maybe while it's down you'll have a chance to get that injector looked after. Anyone stopped by the MTO blitz today?


----------



## snowplowchick

greywynd;1288024 said:


> Just find a black limo and rent it for a night or two....enjoy the bar while parked in the right spot.


Who? Am I missing something.

With all these familiar faces on here tonight, it almost brings me back to the night before a snowstorm.


----------



## JD Dave

Can you believe I ordered a part for my truck from California on Mon morning and the UPS truck showed up today with and I'm not home. That's friggin crazy, usually overnite takes 5 days LOL.


----------



## Triple L

Whats crazy is I had to figure out what day today is first before I could make sense of your post LOL... 45 conceutive days of work non stop soo far this season... Hopefully after 60 I'll be able to take a weekend off!

Thats unheard of Dave! Things must be slow in the states!!!


----------



## snowplowchick

Triple L;1288030 said:


> Whats crazy is I had to figure out what day today is first before I could make sense of your post LOL... 45 conceutive days of work non stop soo far this season... Hopefully after 60 I'll be able to take a weekend off!


No dates on the horizon this weekend to countdown the hours and minutes until then? lol Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1288030 said:


> Whats crazy is I had to figure out what day today is first before I could make sense of your post LOL... 45 conceutive days of work non stop soo far this season... Hopefully after 60 I'll be able to take a weekend off!
> 
> Thats unheard of Dave! Things must be slow in the states!!!


Your so full of **** your eyes are brown.


----------



## Triple L

HAHAHA nope, and if I did have a g/f I probably wouldnt have one anymore with this season... Best winter on record and now by far the best spring we've ever seen... We're soo busy its stupid... Looking back we're doing double and then some what we've done the last 3 Mays and June's soo far....


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1288032 said:


> Your so full of **** your eyes are brown.


LOL O.K....

Had 4 non billable days in May... and those days were busy with quoting and invoicing and maintenance of equipment.... Jobs some people actually call their real job... So I'm gonna go ahead and call that working days as well cause it wasnt no gravy watching tv or up at someones cottage...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1288035 said:


> LOL O.K....
> 
> Had 4 non billable days in May... and those days were busy with quoting and invoicing and maintenance of equipment.... Jobs some people actually call their real job... So I'm gonna go ahead and call that working days as well cause it wasnt no gravy watching tv or up at someones cottage...


When I was your age I juggled the girlfriends and worked all the time. My dad use to say "If you ever want to see the dead come alive be around here at quitten time" LOL Just giving you a hard time. Not having a girlfriend is the only reason you have extra money, enjoy.


----------



## snowplowchick

You got out of the mud ok last week JD? 

Triple L, you better save your money, when you finally discover girls...well, you're gonna need it!


----------



## Triple L

Your dad has some of the best 1 liners ever Dave! 

Tell your dad I'm still smiling from him and that dodge guy at the caledon pull.... SOOOOOOO funny!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1288025 said:


> Touchdowning some nice letters in their front lawn will make them think LOL
> 
> Sounds like Tom had a scary drive! Too bad you didnt find the E brake to help slow er down.... 2 cars behind me today somebody rearended another car... Man that sound is not cool and looking back and seeing air bags!


Yeah man I just didn't have the time. Rear end someone or hit a pole. I was going to put a bumper like this... Maybe build it? http://www.adventureaccessories.com/fabfours%20pics/A1351.900.jpg


----------



## goel

Cedar Grounds;1288000 said:


> Found out today at the accountant that as a landscaper you are entitled to put a lean on a property if they don't pay you within 45 days. Maybe a good idea for some clients that are behind in $$$


Wow, more poeple talking about this subject than anything we have seen in a while.

I have been waiting for a chance to use my new method, but everyone has been good lately.

You take 2 sheets of plywood or an old sheet, and make a sign that says:

*In my honest opinion, this "customer or homeowner or whatever" does not pay his bills.*

Show up, park on public property infront of the house/business where you can see the address/sign - with your snow plow or mower or whatever fits and you hang around for a little while, take a few pictures. If nothing happens, then the next day hand deliver a nice big glossy picture in a frame. Tell them that a couple times a week you will be back with your sign.

It is not illegal, you are on public property and stating your own opinion. You also can back it up with the proof. All the police can ask you to do is move along.

It does seem to draw attention from anyone driving by. I saw a guy once that did it with a sheet and 2x4's. Kind of like a flag - one guy on each end rolled it out, one to take the pictures.

Kind of sucks that my wife runs her own collection agency part time and I never get the chance.


----------



## ff1221

picked up the Wife's/works new truck yesterday, there won't be a plow hung on this one though, not right away anyway.


----------



## Triple L

Beauty truck! Looks like you got it right! I'll never go back to a daycab long box truck ever again... After I put 3 yards of mulch in my shortbox I cant see why you'd even need a long box JMO...


----------



## Triple L

It was funny that you guys were talking about repossessing pavers yesterday....

http://www.canada.com/mobile/iphone/story.html?id=4940133


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1288153 said:


> Beauty truck! Looks like you got it right! I'll never go back to a daycab long box truck ever again... After I put 3 yards of mulch in my shortbox I cant see why you'd even need a long box JMO...


I need the long box because if you factor the space I lose from the weatherguard box I'm left with around 6'.


----------



## Triple L

Ya but still, what are you really gonna put in the back of the truck with the 6' remaining... May as well just put it on a trailer to begin with and don't worry about it... JMO


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1288167 said:


> Ya but still, what are you really gonna put in the back of the truck with the 6' remaining... May as well just put it on a trailer to begin with and don't worry about it... JMO


When did you last work in downtown Toronto . Trailers aren't always the best choice.


----------



## Triple L

Hahaha maby, as one of my customers who's from Montreal says... "I hate this little town, I'm in Kitchener! Aka, the BOONIES!!!!!!!". Hahaha, everything she hates about it I love about it LOL... Trailers are never a problem here...


----------



## greywynd

Triple L;1288153 said:


> Beauty truck! Looks like you got it right! I'll never go back to a daycab long box truck ever again... After I put 3 yards of mulch in my shortbox I cant see why you'd even need a long box JMO...





musclecarboy;1288158 said:


> I need the long box because if you factor the space I lose from the weatherguard box I'm left with around 6'.





Triple L;1288167 said:


> Ya but still, what are you really gonna put in the back of the truck with the 6' remaining... May as well just put it on a trailer to begin with and don't worry about it... JMO





musclecarboy;1288174 said:


> When did you last work in downtown Toronto . Trailers aren't always the best choice.


Sharp looking truck you got your better half!!

As to the rest of these interesting comments, well, personally, I hate short boxes. 8' is okay, but a lot of days I wish I had a 10' bed. (My dually dump is 8.5-9' with/without the dog house factored in.)

One truck has an 8' box. Front 2' has my 100 gallon transfer tank, leaving about 6' for tools, supplies etc. It also has a cap, I find that it helps keep things a little better protected from both the elements and wandering eyes. Right now, besides the tank, it has a wheelbarrow, generator, a dozen or so handtools (shovels, rakes, etc.) It's also a full crewcab, so the backseat also gets used for extra clothing, laser level, and various other stuff. I could get by with an extended cab for that one, but wouldn't want any less.

All the rest are regular cab trucks, with 8' pickup boxes right now. I think one is going to become a dedicated plow truck, so the box will come off, and a salter mounted on a subframe, with the rest being 'open', meaining easy to wash, maintain and access the rear half of the truck.

The dually has a 7.5' x9' flatbed dump, regular cab, but there is an underbody tool box. It's where the hyd pump is located, but also serves to hold most of my ratchet straps and binders etc at times. 18" high racks on, I can max out weight wise hauling gravel etc, and if careful can squeeze a full cord of wood on. Racks off, I can carry 4, 4x5 round bales of hay on it.

As for trailers, I use them too. Often though I find that my sites aren't suited for trailers, I need the agility of a truck alone. I'm even thinking of putting my old dump insert into the one 3/4 ton I have so I have a small 4x4 dump for even better access.


----------



## ff1221

We had the same thing in a 1500, but found that we were using the family truck for more work, so I decided to upgrade to a 3/4 ton, mostly for towing ability if the other truck is gone, also it is going to have a cap on it, same as our last one. I do like the short box, but wouldn't give up my day cab 8 foot, simply for the ability to run small loads around, besides, I already owned the 8 foot insert, and knowin my luck I'd crush the roof with the bucket of the payloader dumping gravel in.


----------



## Grassman09

ff1221;1288150 said:


> picked up the Wife's/works new truck yesterday, there won't be a plow hung on this one though, not right away anyway.


Very nice trucks. Thumbs Up 3500 SRW like those are hard to come by no matter what make.


----------



## Triple L

greywynd;1288241 said:


> Sharp looking truck you got your better half!!
> 
> As to the rest of these interesting comments, well, personally, I hate short boxes. 8' is okay, but a lot of days I wish I had a 10' bed. (My dually dump is 8.5-9' with/without the dog house factored in.)
> 
> One truck has an 8' box. Front 2' has my 100 gallon transfer tank, leaving about 6' for tools, supplies etc. It also has a cap, I find that it helps keep things a little better protected from both the elements and wandering eyes. Right now, besides the tank, it has a wheelbarrow, generator, a dozen or so handtools (shovels, rakes, etc.) It's also a full crewcab, so the backseat also gets used for extra clothing, laser level, and various other stuff. I could get by with an extended cab for that one, but wouldn't want any less.
> 
> All the rest are regular cab trucks, with 8' pickup boxes right now. I think one is going to become a dedicated plow truck, so the box will come off, and a salter mounted on a subframe, with the rest being 'open', meaining easy to wash, maintain and access the rear half of the truck.
> 
> The dually has a 7.5' x9' flatbed dump, regular cab, but there is an underbody tool box. It's where the hyd pump is located, but also serves to hold most of my ratchet straps and binders etc at times. 18" high racks on, I can max out weight wise hauling gravel etc, and if careful can squeeze a full cord of wood on. Racks off, I can carry 4, 4x5 round bales of hay on it.
> 
> As for trailers, I use them too. Often though I find that my sites aren't suited for trailers, I need the agility of a truck alone. I'm even thinking of putting my old dump insert into the one 3/4 ton I have so I have a small 4x4 dump for even better access.


I always liked my long box up until about 2 weeks ago... I dont know why but I thought fursure you couldnt fit 3 yards in the back of a short box... I put 3 heaping yards in there myself and ever since then... I cant find a reason to have a long box... With toolbox's in the back thats a complete different story... We take the trailer everywhere, took it last week to pick up 6 strips of aluminum edging LOL... Great advertising! picked up 4 customers soo far just off my pickup and trailer.... And here for the past 6 years I thougth lettering on a pickup was a joke.... I think the ticket is having a nice pickup to letter up... That seems to be the trick, just last week, while I was dieseling up at the gas station, buddy seen my truck and liked it and is having me come out and quote a big job


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1288329 said:


> I always liked my long box up until about 2 weeks ago... I dont know why but I thought fursure you couldnt fit 3 yards in the back of a short box... I put 3 heaping yards in there myself and ever since then... I cant find a reason to have a long box... With toolbox's in the back thats a complete different story... We take the trailer everywhere, took it last week to pick up 6 strips of aluminum edging LOL... Great advertising! picked up 4 customers soo far just off my pickup and trailer.... And here for the past 6 years I thougth lettering on a pickup was a joke.... I think the ticket is having a nice pickup to letter up... That seems to be the trick, just last week, while I was dieseling up at the gas station, buddy seen my truck and liked it and is having me come out and quote a big job


Don't call him buddy when you quote him. I can't count the times people call me and say "I was following one of your trucks" or "I saw your guy doing a great job". I always ask "Which one?" "What'd the guy look like?"


----------



## CGM Inc.

It goes both ways.....you charge to much with such a nice truck!
But a old beater puts you behind on status right away and it's hard to make up for it.
Took a 1999 to do a quote the other day, he asked questions I never have been asked before.
Luckily we didn't get the job since I didn't want to bomb 4 yards of gravel through his living room :laughing:
But he asked why not......


----------



## DeVries

Cedar Grounds;1288340
Luckily we didn't get the job since I didn't want to bomb 4 yards of gravel through his living room :laughing:
But he asked why not......:eek:[/QUOTE said:


> We are working on one of those now. Exposed aggregate driveway, foot traffic only, the guy's walk thru the garage into the laundry room into a small office and then thru patio doors outside. A pondless is going back there, rockery stone(hand size), pea gravel, some soil, riverstone, and plant material. I think her central vac will be toast by the time we are done.:laughing:
> Why would you buy a house with that set up is beyond me.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

townhomes?


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1288343 said:


> townhomes?


Nope, condominiums with a balcony  LOL

I actually quoted a smooth concrete patio and we were going to pump it over the house with a boom truck but it was just going to be too much for them. I agree with how the heck people buy a place like that.... how do you get the mower back there?


----------



## CGM Inc.

i have seen many going through the living room to mow the lawn....


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1288351 said:


> i have seen many going through the living room to mow the lawn....


I wonder how many don't think of that when they buy. I'm guessing more than we would expect.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1288355 said:


> I wonder how many don't think of that when they buy. I'm guessing more than we would expect.


Or better yet, how could someone even build a house sooo screwed up...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

If someone is concerned that you spoent too much on your truck, that's not a customer I care to have as they will be annoying during the project. A rustbucket reflects bad IMO


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1288362 said:


> If someone is concerned that you spoent too much on your truck, that's not a customer I care to have as they will be annoying during the project. A rustbucket reflects bad IMO


Agree. I guess rust and body damage is worse? :realmad: I know lots of guys with 10+ year old trucks that get them repainted and shine up the chrome bits and the truck looks like a solid work truck again. Most people can't really tell how old a truck is but apparent rust certainly doesn't help.

Since I need a new hood and rust repair, I might replace the hood with whatever colour and blast out and paint rusty spots and get a full colour wrap on the cab.


----------



## greywynd

Right now I stick to older trucks, for two reasons. First, they are paid for, which has been an issue what with having a wife that is a full time uni student for another year. Second, they are simple enough I do all my own repairs. Since I'm the only driver though, I can make it work for me....if I had employees driving them, I wouldn't suggest it. For the most part they also don't go far from home, my dually does well a lot of weeks to go farther than 10 miles from home, often it doesn't even make it to a gas station, I just refill it from my transfer tank. 

I do need a shop though, body work is tricky to do in the outdoor shop, too often that water shows up midstream to make a mess of things.


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1288329 said:


> I always liked my long box up until about 2 weeks ago... I dont know why but I thought fursure you couldnt fit 3 yards in the back of a short box... I put 3 heaping yards in there myself and ever since then... I cant find a reason to have a long box... With toolbox's in the back thats a complete different story... We take the trailer everywhere, took it last week to pick up 6 strips of aluminum edging LOL... Great advertising! picked up 4 customers soo far just off my pickup and trailer.... And here for the past 6 years I thougth lettering on a pickup was a joke.... I think the ticket is having a nice pickup to letter up... That seems to be the trick, just last week, while I was dieseling up at the gas station, buddy seen my truck and liked it and is having me come out and quote a big job


Chad, do you have the tailgate on your insert decaled as well, or just the rear side windows, I think I might just do the tailgates, and trailers


----------



## Triple L

ff1221;1288378 said:


> Chad, do you have the tailgate on your insert decaled as well, or just the rear side windows, I think I might just do the tailgates, and trailers


Just the back windows, nothing on the tailgate... I dont know, but every now and then I seem to get into a situation where I'm like man, am I ever glad the tailgate of this truck is not lettered up... Its awesome to just roll the back windows down a bit and now all the suddon this work truck is just a white pickup truck... Nothing commercial about it... And those back window decals more then earn their keep, JMO but I think less is more when it comes to the decals on a pickup.... and even if you go on lawnsite and search earth turf & wood (etwman) the god of landscapers.... Look at the decals on his trucks... Super little small things you can barely see... Just goes to show ya, you dont need no great big truck wrap nonsence going on..... But again, thats JMO

On a sidenote, I seen Lynden Jeff yesterday in Hamilton.... He's got big pimpin' wheels and tires on his truck now... Guess LO lets you have flashy trucks  LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

Agree on the less is more philosephy!

We didn't have any markings on the trucks when I took over, not much advertizing either and business was declining at a slow but noticable pace (could also be a lack of interest of the old owners). 
All that has changed the last 2 years, we are known again to be a "player" in our area.

Business is growing to fast for my likings but my investment and effort in the company is paying off.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

We have 3-2000 Fords, all got new boxes and paint this year (were actually working on the last one today.

They have been paid for since 2004!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah we've spent money on maintenance , brakes, tranny, rubber, ball joints etc...but the way I see it is guys will back into snowbanks with new trucks just like they would with old trucks.

Were still ahead of the game I think. 

Trucks are clean and look good and thats all that matters in my opinion. 

One might argue that work trucks must be late model as they are our money makers...reality is they all break down (new and old). 

I'd rather spend the money elsewhere.

Like a trucker friend of mine once said..."If its got t!ts or tires-it will let you down someday!"


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Agreed, year is irrelevant condition is what reflects image. Leaking oil, squealing, etc... Is what makes ppl question.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Average age of our trucks is 2003 (2002.85)
from my point of view maybe 5-6 years old in average is diserable.
Not to new and not to old as mentioned they all break but once to old parts get pricy in a hurry.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

You didn't want to see one of our 2011's until two weeks ago. Stefan did and I can assure you, having new doesn't mean they will always look great. We have about $10000 in body work that we could do... maybe if we end up getting a truck a month early in September we will. Get it set up, and have it be a loaner truck as we weekly get the trucks in order.

Employee's make life interesting...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Your work-life is too "interesting" jon, don't know how you haven't gone postal. And I'm referring to murdering those around you, not nbeing lazy and going on strike


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1288448 said:


> maybe if we end up getting a truck a month early in September we will. Get it set up, and have it be a loaner truck as we weekly get the trucks in order..


Ford said they can get you a truck in Sept? Dodge said Oct but lease co said more like Nov or Dec. Rams are made in mexico.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Thought my transfer case was going today...till I pulled along a wall and heard the familiar "squeaky,squeaky" of a u-joint. Good thing I was cutting a mechanic's shop, house and his son's house on the route today. Up on the hoist and fixed while I cut...even oil/filter and lubed. Didn't miss a beat. Small towns are great.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Has been a great week for cutting!
Lawns are turning dormant already after all that rain....


----------



## musclecarboy

Grassman09;1288459 said:


> Ford said they can get you a truck in Sept? Dodge said Oct but lease co said more like Nov or Dec. Rams are made in mexico.


Why are you guys having issues getting trucks? For 2012 model year or what?


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1288466 said:


> Has been a great week for cutting!
> Lawns are turning dormant already after all that rain....


U bet, Its soooo nice cutting off only 1" instead of 5!

Changes everything! Times are 1/3rd and mowers run forever on a tank of fuel... Plus I've even been lucky enough, I use the walker on the first 4 or 5 lawns until the hoppers full, then mulch everything for the rest of the day and dont even have to deal with grass clippings in the back of the truck!


----------



## DeVries

musclecarboy;1288467 said:


> Why are you guys having issues getting trucks? For 2012 model year or what?


Ford tells me it's going to be late September if I place an order now. Demand seems to be high.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

DeVries;1288473 said:


> Ford tells me it's going to be late September if I place an order now. Demand seems to be high.


Demand is high. There is now over 100,000 Class 8 trucks on order waiting to be built in the U.S. and Canada. I'm not sure what the numbers are for light/medium duty.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1288473 said:


> Ford tells me it's going to be late September if I place an order now. Demand seems to be high.


I call it summer break.....my Fiat also will come in September/October for that reason


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1288477 said:


> I call it summer break.....my Fiat also will come in September/October for that reason


what model did you buy? there was one at one of my properties 2 weeks ago... Who sells and services them is the first thing that came to my mind....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Chrysler!

We have one at our dealer right now that he is holding for us. It is a 2011. I didn't believe him when he bugged us a month ago. I thought he was talking shlt, but it seems to be true. Our problem is that we don't know if it will be one or two that we need, and then the pressure is on if we need a second come September.


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1288467 said:


> Why are you guys having issues getting trucks? For 2012 model year or what?


3500 SRW's are not popular. Just 2500 and 3500 DRW's they keep in stock. Anything else they need to order.


----------



## schrader

Triple L;1288469 said:


> U bet, Its soooo nice cutting off only 1" instead of 5!
> 
> Changes everything! Times are 1/3rd and mowers run forever on a tank of fuel... Plus I've even been lucky enough, I use the walker on the first 4 or 5 lawns until the hoppers full, then mulch everything for the rest of the day and dont even have to deal with grass clippings in the back of the truck!


What a difference last week, you could cut for 20 minutes before the hopper was full instead of 5. But it is almost time for some summer fertilizer again.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Some upgrades on the trailers....


----------



## DeVries

schrader;1288496 said:


> What a difference last week, you could cut for 20 minutes before the hopper was full instead of 5. But it is almost time for some summer fertilizer again.


Just came back from a condo site that was sodded late last fall, no topsoil just straight clay and sod. Crews cut yesterday and if we don't get any rain it's not going to need to be cut.

Maybe time to sell an irrigation systemThumbs Up


----------



## musclecarboy

Happy Father's day to all you guys


----------



## Triple L

I'm putting my dad to work, having him run a 3 ton roller for the next few hours at a large finish grade site... What's better then spending fathers day with your kids??? I guess I could buy him dinner tonight lol


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'd like to be out in the boat with my old man, but I'm doing grass cutting today. Bobcat style, 6' brushcat. Customer gets threatened with fines from the city 2 or three times a year so we have to knock it down a bit


----------



## Triple L

Yup I got a few of those jobs coming up on the list... Insurance makes the factories do it around here... "Fire hazard" 

3720 this year with the a/c and radio on, sure beats the way we used to do it! I could use a brushcat on the loader as well I guess, its got the full creeper trans and hand throttle in it...


----------



## musclecarboy

I saw something interesting yesterday. Some joker (clearly just cuts grass) grading limestone screenings for a patio with a zero turn mower with a belly blade. I didn't know what to say. It was down the street, around the corner from me when I walked to the bank.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Happy fathers day everyone!


----------



## greywynd

I did some 'grass trimming' today too.....get the bucket set just right, and drive.... may not actually cut it off, but it breaks the stiff stems of the weeds off, and flattens the rest enough it's not so bad......


----------



## ff1221

Anybody ever gone through a company name change, my company name is very easily confused with my nearest competitor, going to go with just using my name, just wondering how anybody else handled the transition as far as getting the message out there.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'd contact all current regular customers via phone. It'll take a bit of time but it will assure them the company hasn't changed ownership, gone bankropt etc.... You'll miss a couple, that's unavoidable, but new business won't confuse you with your competitor. Sucks to have to do though.

There's a company in scarborough/on plowsite with an almost identical name to ours. I'm not changing the name over it because we aren't in a competitive space. I do little-no advertising and deal with mostly the same repeat customers so there is no chance of confusion.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I saw the hangover, never got to see hangover2 but I was part of hangover3. 
Just got back from my Bachelor party in Niagara Falls.  I was limited to the amount of beer smileys I could post and there was no *shots of tequila smiley 
The taste of amerertto finally has left my mouth. The weekend didnt go without learning something new. Canada's national animal is infact NOT the Loon, its the BEAVER. 
Cheers to that


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm no longer welcome in boston pizza because of one such niagara night and a "dissagreement" with security and a manager.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

musclecarboy;1288583 said:


> I saw something interesting yesterday. Some joker (clearly just cuts grass) grading limestone screenings for a patio with a zero turn mower with a belly blade. I didn't know what to say. It was down the street, around the corner from me when I walked to the bank.


I saw a guy trying to grade a driveway with a Western straight blade once too.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Some of the guys on this site were causing me to suffer 'Mower Envy'. Picked this up today. Anyone who comes across a brush mowing job, let me know.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

On the way in, also saw a D6 that fell off a float on the 401 just west of 404 in the eastbound express shoulder. If MTO weren't checking safety chains, they are now!


----------



## DeVries

R.G.PEEL;1288717 said:


> On the way in, also saw a D6 that fell off a float on the 401 just west of 404 in the eastbound express shoulder. If MTO weren't checking safety chains, they are now!


Hope he was using the G70 grade chain, or have they changed that now too

Love the brushcat does a great job and with some mode will cut small trees down as well, just have to bypass the safty on it LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

glorious weather forecast for the week!

I better get some chains for us too since I prefer straps.


----------



## Triple L

Today was awesome, cut 8 acres of grass without starting a single mower up.... I love looking at cooked grass LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cedar Grounds;1288742 said:


> glorious weather forecast for the week!
> 
> I better get some chains for us too since I prefer straps.


I prefer chains, I find them easier to deal with than straps.Unless I'm unloading at home with my sandals on (I always drop them on my toe.) Princess Auto usually has good deals on G70 spring and fall.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

TSC as well when they do "clearance" sales
Shiny chain can be seen a mile away, my uncle used to say that it makes you less of an mto target cuz they see that you're on top of your safety. Whether its right or not, for the price of chains it doesn't hurt.


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1288716 said:


> Some of the guys on this site were causing me to suffer 'Mower Envy'. Picked this up today. Anyone who comes across a brush mowing job, let me know.


That mower almost looks the same as mine... Guess with tracks its better no chance of puncturing a tire. Never know whats in those fields. They wanted me to cut this for half of what I cut it for last year. The land is worth huge $$$$$ but they say they cant afford my rates.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1288746 said:


> I prefer chains, I find them easier to deal with than straps.Unless I'm unloading at home with my sandals on (I always drop them on my toe.) Princess Auto usually has good deals on G70 spring and fall.


Chains snap at once straps don't is my argument but MTO doesn't like scuffed up straps.
And straps don't rust since I don't like working with gloves either


----------



## R.G.PEEL

It works real well on the wheeled machine as well, the S185 can spin the blades at their max speed. I've used them lots just always rented. I prefer to use it on the CTL though because fields that need a brush mower are often uneven. You bring up a good point about sharps that you cant see, but its also more comfortable to work with the tracks as you don't feel every bump and rut. 

If you don't mind me asking, what are your rates with it?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Greywynd and I bought some new straps the other day at bolts plus. They weren't cheap but they are really nice. They did 'buy 4 get 5th free' so we did. Next day Mark had them all in the tounge of one float and I bought another to strap down the brushcat that I rented with the other float!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1288752 said:


> That mower almost looks the same as mine... Guess with tracks its better no chance of puncturing a tire. Never know whats in those fields. They wanted me to cut this for half of what I cut it for last year. The land is worth huge $$$$$ but they say they cant afford my rates.


Cet would've cut that with his walk behind Toro.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1288757 said:


> Cet would've cut that with his walk behind Toro.


us too!


----------



## Triple L

Cedar Grounds;1288754 said:


> Chains snap at once straps don't is my argument but MTO doesn't like scuffed up straps.
> And straps don't rust since I don't like working with gloves either


Skuffed strap is rated at half capacity in their eyes...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

need a toro with a lot of nuts to cut this


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm sure JD dave has some toys that'd make short work of it though.


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1288775 said:


> need a toro with a lot of nuts to cut this


Is that in Mississauga off Ridgeway? Do they also rent a flail mower you can put on the bobcat? It prob cost you more to rent that mower that what I charged on that job. Seeing as you rented from Matthews or Hertz is it now?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

They do make a flail mower, I dont rent from Hertz I try to use durham east as much as possible. they sold theirs so I tried pineridge. Theirs broke so I bought one.

What do you charge? hourly? contract? thats about 5 acres, what would you charge with the same equipment? i'm curious what going rates are.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

and no not ridgeway but yes, missisauga


----------



## Triple L

r.g.peel;1288775 said:


> need a toro with a lot of nuts to cut this


pu$$y..... 

I wouldnt think twice about cutting any of that stuff you guys posted with a Z turn....


----------



## Alpha Property

i was just gunna say that doesn't look too bad, I have a few pic's of my walker sitting in a field like that, and I 've done 2 or 3 with the new kubota z already this year


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1288790 said:


> pu$$y.....
> 
> I wouldnt think twice about cutting any of that stuff you guys posted with a Z turn....


LOL I think we've all done that. If it's clean good on ya. But heaven help you if you hit something it'll tear your gearbox out. I've got a few Storm Water Management ponds that are over planted... too close to each other , to close to the fence. All slope. My front mount with a rear discharge knocks em down nicely 2X year.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1288757 said:


> Cet would've cut that with his walk behind Toro.


I could have put my Kubota on that one.


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1288772 said:


> Skuffed strap is rated at half capacity in their eyes...


They don't pro-rate anymore, if it's got any little nicks in it, give it to your neighbour, it's no longer any good for commercial use, I speak from experience, they used to pro-rate based the length of nick or cut, but now they are garbage. It's amazing how the average guy can strap a schools bus to a snowmobile trailer with a 1" strap, but put a yellow sticker somewhere, and the rules completely change, don't get me wrong, I think the rules provide safety for everyone on the road, but it should be the same across the board. That's my rant, I'm done.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Flat bobcat tire, grrrr!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

For you Dodge lovers...http://www.fastenal.com/web/products/vehicles.ex?orderByCol=YEAR_MADE&orderByDir=asc&page=1


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1288855 said:


> Flat bobcat tire, grrrr!


U think that's bad luck, in November I poped a belt on a steer tire on the 09, May back drive tire grew cancer the size of a fist, last week, stretched a belt on the other drive tire... Let's say I've had enough of this bulll$hit japanese tire MFG's.... Plus 3 flats on the mowers... Worst year for tires ever! Gonna get some american made tires next week

Like my dad says, when in doubt, ship it out... Famous saying at Michelin....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That blows. Big rim small tire seems a bit more prone to that. I used to have a little cavalier for commuting. It had really wide low tires on a big rim. Cornered like it was on rails but had to abort three tire pregnancies and had one that popped. Some were japs some were american (I think) toyos and bridgestone potenzas. 

Gave the car to my bro-in-law and no more issues. I love the look of your wheel setup but I bet it'd stop with more meaty ones.

Bobcat was a 3 inch nail. I hate using tires on sites where there is other construction going on.


----------



## Jaynen

Triple L;1288883 said:


> U think that's bad luck, in November I poped a belt on a steer tire on the 09, May back drive tire grew cancer the size of a fist, last week, stretched a belt on the other drive tire... Let's say I've had enough of this bulll$hit japanese tire MFG's.... Plus 3 flats on the mowers... Worst year for tires ever! Gonna get some american made tires next week
> 
> Like my dad says, when in doubt, ship it out... Famous saying at Michelin....


You have any suggestions for tires for my truck. My front tire is making a sound like its flat or something. I am gonna jack it up and spin the tire but I am thinking its a broken belt?


----------



## Triple L

Jaynen;1288897 said:


> You have any suggestions for tires for my truck. My front tire is making a sound like its flat or something. I am gonna jack it up and spin the tire but I am thinking its a broken belt?


That's what I did today, jacked it up and put it in gear... You will be able to see where the belts stretched, it goes 1/2" bigger in that spot... Not cool


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1288887 said:


> I love the look of your wheel setup but I bet it'd stop with more meaty ones.


Great minds think alike... 22's with nitto terra grippers, E range, needs a lift kit now IMO, just a touch of trimming to be done tmr... 

Ladder bars are all painted up and ready to be installed as well


----------



## Jaynen

That truck is lookin sweet man.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Looks real good chad


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Here's what we've been workin at the past little while. Once the bank is retained, we'll be installing VAST for the patio. There is an eco-construction magazine that is going to do a story on the project and it will go out to 10 000 eco-minded people.


----------



## DeVries

R.G.PEEL;1288976 said:


> Here's what we've been workin at the past little while. Once the bank is retained, we'll be installing VAST for the patio. There is an eco-construction magazine that is going to do a story on the project and it will go out to 10 000 eco-minded people.


Is that all the eco minded people there are around here? HA HA just kidding.

The buckhorn looks good nice to work with as well.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Good eye devries. Its actually bobcaygeon but you pegged it within 20 miles from a grainy photo


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1288976 said:


> Here's what we've been workin at the past little while. Once the bank is retained, we'll be installing VAST for the patio. There is an eco-construction magazine that is going to do a story on the project and it will go out to 10 000 eco-minded people.


I think you could damn near calibrate a laser with how level that wall is


----------



## Solaris

definately looks like a cool project keep us posted, im interested in seeing the finished results!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1288931 said:


> Great minds think alike... 22's with nitto terra grippers, E range, needs a lift kit now IMO, just a touch of trimming to be done tmr...
> 
> Ladder bars are all painted up and ready to be installed as well


Looks good, you've came a long way since you took the grandpa boards off. LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

latest project.....PTO driven pressure washer.
For a friend of mine! water tank in the back and of you go to mobile pressure wash


----------



## schrader

Ah a good old Stiener, that was our first mower when way back we started in the biz in 1989. They haven't changed much since.


----------



## CGM Inc.

I have 1 and my buddy is running 2 Steiner and a Ventrac for his business.
We share all the attachments, quiet a selection. Most likely get another one b4 winter.

Frame is from our old weed spray tank I have modified recently for watering.

Pump is mounted by now, need a belt and ready for a trial run.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1289032 said:


> Looks good, you've came a long way since you took the grandpa boards off. LOL


Thanks Dave! Got the ladder bars all welded and mounted up, frame painted and wheel wells all trimmed up today... Its a brand new truck! Can't belive I didn't do that 3 years ago! Feels like I drove a POS for 3 years now the way it rides, drives and looks!


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1289032 said:


> Looks good, you've came a long way since you took the grandpa boards off. LOL


What'd you offer him for them Dave...............?


----------



## Triple L

I'll throw them in with the bridgestone tires LOL

But in all reality, for the last time, looking to unload the stock 16" bridgestones from my 09 2500HD... $350


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1289073 said:


> What'd you offer him for them Dave...............?


That was a good one. 


Triple L;1289074 said:


> I'll throw them in with the bridgestone tires LOL
> 
> But in all reality, for the last time, looking to unload the stock 16" bridgestones from my 09 2500HD... $350


I'll burn them off before I give them away.


----------



## ff1221

Check this out, maybe next year I'll use this tactic to get some new snow equipment!

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...please-4-wolfe-island-farm-W0QQAdIdZ292660643


----------



## CGM Inc.

you can always try!


----------



## musclecarboy

Small job I did on a commercial building downtown....

Then the final tally for the injector repair. D-max owners, thats your guy!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Guess you still owe some! Looks good!


----------



## CGM Inc.

She blows!


----------



## snowplowchick

Musclecarboy, that invoice hurts!

Someone's getting new plow trucks.http://www.therecord.com/news/local/article/552234--fire-destroys-eight-snowplows-in-wellesley-damage-estimated-at-1-6m


----------



## Elite_Maint

musclecarboy;1289153 said:


> Small job I did on a commercial building downtown....
> 
> Then the final tally for the injector repair. D-max owners, thats your guy!


Isn't that on Gilbert Ave beside Eglinton Ave and Caledonia Rd.....


----------



## Shaw

Picked up another truck today. 2002 Ford F350 7.3L with the plow for $6500 and before you guys say what wrong with it ,its about $3000 in repairs (quote from Ford). Its just alot ot small things here and there








Btw the truck on the right is for sale. $8000 OBO 126,XXX X-City truck








Hopefully have some more pictures of it tomorrow or so


----------



## musclecarboy

E Maintenance;1289220 said:


> Isn't that on Gilbert Ave beside Eglinton Ave and Caledonia Rd.....


You got it brother. It's a not so nice area but the Greek guys that own that shop have money money money. I did both of their houses for $50,000+ jobs.


----------



## Triple L

Looks good Tom, I've always been tought to never dic with the rise and run, but I'd agree that site is an exemption to the rule...

I can see 3 pieces falling out on the second step down, I like the way you did the top step much better... There's always critisim


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1289250 said:


> Looks good Tom, I've always been tought to never dic with the rise and run, but I'd agree that site is an exemption to the rule...
> 
> I can see 3 pieces falling out on the second step down, I like the way you did the top step much better... There's always critisim


Yeah they were borderline of being too thin. The last 3 pieces of all the exposed brick is PL'ed together so nothing is going to slide. When he just pointed to it and said "put steps here" I was thinking what the hellll do I do?!? LOL. I'm happy with how it turned out. They wanted clean and functional.

What do you mean dcik with rise and run?


----------



## Mr.Markus

If it were my job Hydro would be there tomorrow replacing that pole cause it was on their list this year.


----------



## Elite_Maint

musclecarboy;1289228 said:


> You got it brother. It's a not so nice area but the Greek guys that own that shop have money money money. I did both of their houses for $50,000+ jobs.


I should know lol i have a few places on that street that i do for snow and i've lived a few blocks west of there my whole life!..


----------



## Elite_Maint

Mr.Markus;1289257 said:


> If it were my job Hydro would be there tomorrow replacing that pole cause it was on their list this year.


Hydro already replaced post and stuff this year on that street...i think everything will be ok..


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

rise and run, keep them the same.

I agree, small pieces suck.

You did 50,000 landscaping jobs for them??? Nice start to the summer bud!


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1289269 said:


> rise and run, keep them the same.
> 
> I agree, small pieces suck.
> 
> You did 50,000 landscaping jobs for them??? Nice start to the summer bud!


IMO as long as rise is the same, run is adapted to whatever grade you have.

Yeah since leavin oriole things have been red hot. Burned $9,500 on my truck so that keeps the pocketbook tight though. Oh well, truck runs like a champ now.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am not saying the run is wrong, just what Chad meant. I agree you have to work with the land.

$9500!!!! Better have no issues for a few years!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

And keep mugs out of the pedals!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

added a set of flares I picked up off a guy returning his lease

keep them the dark grey or paint them black or light silver?


----------



## Triple L

Colour match IMO


----------



## DeVries

Leave them grey.


----------



## snowplowchick

FWIW, this girl thinks black would look better.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

well I left them grey to start cause once you go black...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

.... You're a single mom! Offside I know, but perfect setup.


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1289352 said:


> .... You're a single mom! Offside I know, but perfect setup.


I've been deleting zingers for a good half hour.....................and 1 minute.


----------



## CGM Inc.

take them off or leave them grey


----------



## greywynd

Well, I know it's almost July 1st, so a good time to ask... A friend just got a '94 Dodge dually, anyone have, or know of any used 9' plows etc around for it? He thought an 8' would work, but then I reminded him that would never cover his wheel tracks angled, especially on turns.

Oh, and it's starting to rain yet again here.


----------



## CGM Inc.

New decals on the trucks...


----------



## musclecarboy

Cedar Grounds;1289374 said:


> New decals on the trucks...


Looks good. IMO, I would only put logo and website.... too many "What is your per square foot price" calls with a phone number.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1289380 said:


> Looks good. IMO, I would only put logo and website.... too many "What is your per square foot price" calls with a phone number.


And you know from experience???

I've yet to get one of those....


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1289383 said:


> And you know from experience???
> 
> I've yet to get one of those....


From other people's experience, yes. I honestly haven't done work for a cold lead ever. I'm a small company so I don't need 6-figures a month to maintain myself which helps.


----------



## Mr.Markus

greywynd;1289365 said:


> Well, I know it's almost July 1st, so a good time to ask... A friend just got a '94 Dodge dually, anyone have, or know of any used 9' plows etc around for it? He thought an 8' would work, but then I reminded him that would never cover his wheel tracks angled, especially on turns.
> 
> Oh, and it's starting to rain yet again here.


I have a friend who sold his 92 dodge a couple of years ago to a competitor. It had a 8'6 Arctic poly on it. The guy who bought it just had me quote all his plowing, if you want I can check to see if he wants to sell the blade and mount.

On Edit......I'm sure it's got central hydraulics...sorry that was kinda important.


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1289380 said:


> Looks good. IMO, I would only put logo and website.... too many "What is your per square foot price" calls with a phone number.


I have the web-site too but not put on. less is more but phone number is needed IMO


----------



## greywynd

Cedar Grounds;1289374 said:


> New decals on the trucks...


Looks sharp, and website only eliminates anyone without internet access. Yes, there are some out there that don't do the internet! Name and phone number are the bare minimum I would say.

Anyone calling for basic pricing via the phone should be quickly weeded out through conversation anyway, and who knows, the right 'tire kicker' call can sometimes turn out to be a good lead!


----------



## CGM Inc.

I do most advertising based on the way I search, name, phone number and web. remember one of them and google for it. If i can't find it that way I loose interest
Name as 1, web #2 we do get plenty of calls so where people have seen a truck and the phone and call right out of the car.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have a fisher 8ft6 v No mounts or wires 
I know where u can get them though at a good price. 
Email me. blade needs a cutting edge Make me an offer before I start the refurb next month
[email protected].


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Soon you will all want those barcode smart phone things on the back of ur truck and jobsite signs 
Anyone go to sima ?


----------



## snowman4

paint them black!


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1289380 said:


> Looks good. IMO, I would only put logo and website.... too many "What is your per square foot price" calls with a phone number.


I don't care what a potential client wants to know! price, timing, what ever all that matters is that they found us at that point. If you (or I) can't sell them a service at least you had the opportunity to do so!

Out of the millions of scrapers it is most important to get the call.....otherwise you never get the opportunity to quote and get the business. 

Not taking the business is your choice afterwards.


----------



## Triple L

Exactly! And its not too hard to say "we don't price by the sq. Foot, but I would love to come by and give you a competitve quote!"


----------



## Mr.Markus

I advertise my 800 # and pay for the call. A good customer to me is worth the tire kickers. I think you're right... it's all in how you pre- qualify and sell them not judge their intention on pricing questions.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1289458 said:


> I advertise my 800 # and pay for the call. A good customer to me is worth the tire kickers. I think you're right... it's all in how you pre- qualify and sell them not judge their intention on pricing questions.


you sir just qualified to spend double and prepay LOL.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1289464 said:


> you sir just qualified to spend double and prepay LOL.


Ahhh. I see you've called before...LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Finally got to pull my truck in Bolton Fri night. Things seem to be slowing down around here.


----------



## Triple L

I thought Kris's was gonna be a little more dramatic then it really was....


----------



## Triple L

Had to test out my new ATS Extreme trans out the other day HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I think they make a decent trans and it was a good install


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

how much are the tires now?


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1289540 said:


> how much are the tires now?


haha, i dont care....


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

I heard a funny advertisement on 106.7 today for "Dirt Cheap". Is that you Chad?


----------



## Triple L

Bigfoot Brent;1289546 said:


> I heard a funny advertisement on 106.7 today for "Dirt Cheap". Is that you Chad?


In the biggest hick accent you've ever heard! "I'm burried under this big pile of mulch" LOL I laugh everytime I hear it!!!

That's where I call my shop but its a friends business, I'm his best customer in the summer tho LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I agree, a good lead is worth all the bs.

I have everything on my trucks, and honestly, most of our calls from the trucks being lettered are for residential homes. For the first few years of lettering we barely had any calls, but we do get more now.

Sometimes it backfires "your guy just cut me off" or paper just flew at my car out of your window. Often is just a stupid mistake where the wind grabs things and takes it out, but dealing well with some of those kind of calls has actually got me some business.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1289509 said:


> I thought Kris's was gonna be a little more dramatic then it really was....


If it was your new built motor I think it would have been pretty dramatic.


Triple L;1289522 said:


> Had to test out my new ATS Extreme trans out the other day HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> I think they make a decent trans and it was a good install


Your old tranny would have done the same burnout. Show me a vid of it at Cayuga.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That was a new engine on the dutchman?


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1289558 said:


> If it was your new built motor I think it would have been pretty dramatic.
> 
> Your old tranny would have done the same burnout. Show me a vid of it at Cayuga.


I agree with both those points, for Kris's truck I was just kinda expecting a "pop" of some sort... Terrible luck and I woulda been freaking out as well!!!

Too bad your trucks in pulling mode, I'll head to the track anytime u guys want to, 4th gear burnouts a pretty cool tho LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1289561 said:


> That was a new engine on the dutchman?


It was new about 4 pulls ago. Apparently a rod windowed the block. Not what anybody wanted to see.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That hurts! I guess warranty doesn't really apply when you pull!


----------



## Triple L

There's 0 warranty of most performance parts... Whatever happens happens


----------



## Elite_Maint

JD Dave;1289507 said:


> Finally got to pull my truck in Bolton Fri night. Things seem to be slowing down around here.


I was there....my first time watching truck pulls! seen that pull truck looks good!


----------



## alpine692003

Well ... I hope we get snow this year in BC for 2011/2012 ... We were suppose to be hit with the worst snow storm due to LA NINA .. but NIL!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Time to put a plow on the truck (at least a mount)
was approached today if I want to buy a used plow or if the plates are just for fun :laughing:

They draw attention! What I was after


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1289587 said:


> There's 0 warranty of most performance parts... Whatever happens happens


There's 0 warranty but generally the builder will tear it apart and see why it happened and go from there. Apparently the injectors were just changed before the pull so who knows what will happen.


E Maintenance;1289607 said:


> I was there....my first time watching truck pulls! seen that pull truck looks good!


Thanks.


----------



## Grassman09

Cedar Grounds;1289684 said:


> Time to put a plow on the truck (at least a mount)
> was approached today if I want to buy a used plow or if the plates are just for fun :laughing:
> 
> They draw attention! What I was after


Load up the Dog add some tunes to the hard drive and head for the sea coast plow center. It's worth the drive to New Hampshire. See if you can out run the hiway patrol, forget to pull over into the opposite lane if there is construction in your lane. Test the exhaust brake


----------



## musclecarboy

Out of habit I think I've checked my mailbox a dozen times over June. Feels weird to not get mail.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1289719 said:


> Load up the Dog add some tunes to the hard drive and head for the sea coast plow center. It's worth the drive to New Hampshire. See if you can out run the hiway patrol, forget to pull over into the opposite lane if there is construction in your lane. Test the exhaust brake


Plow is here just not installed. No way I drive to NH!

Could use a U-Haul  other scrapers do that too


----------



## DeVries

Grassman09;1289719 said:


> Load up the Dog add some tunes to the hard drive and head for the sea coast plow center. It's worth the drive to New Hampshire. See if you can out run the hiway patrol, forget to pull over into the opposite lane if there is construction in your lane. Test the exhaust brake


If your heading down there let me know, I need to do some plow shopping too


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1289726 said:


> Out of habit I think I've checked my mailbox a dozen times over June. Feels weird to not get mail.


Keep the bills and bring the $$$$
No problem at all, goes both ways IMO but I'm glad its over!


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1289726 said:


> Out of habit I think I've checked my mailbox a dozen times over June. Feels weird to not get mail.


Sucks to hear the "payment is in the mail" as you know they have not sent it yet.



Cedar Grounds;1289729 said:


> Plow is here just not installed. No way I drive to NH!
> 
> Could use a U-Haul  other scrapers do that too


Ha ha.. Who uses uhauls? I have seen a guy in my hood doing fences using a uhaul and hauling a trailer. Y beat up your own truck.



DeVries;1289730 said:


> If your heading down there let me know, I need to do some plow shopping too


Yea there prices are not bad. I will only go if I cannot get a old blizzard mount for a new truck. I'll keep you posted. There price list is not up at the moment. 1.90 a K.M payup


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, Stefan saw me today in Miss. We are down a truck right now, so I rented a U haul for the week. 1000 clicks for $380 plus insurance. Decent deal I thought.


----------



## Triple L

Started at 8:00 this morning, just got home now... 11:50... And only took 1/2 hour lunch and 20 minute dinner... Gotta love it!!!


----------



## DeVries

Grassman09;1289740 said:


> 1.90 a K.M payup


Punjab is .25 per kmsorry


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1289766 said:


> haha, Stefan saw me today in Miss. We are down a truck right now, so I rented a U haul for the week. 1000 clicks for $380 plus insurance. Decent deal I thought.


You do a lot of driving.....seen you twice! U-Haul advertising works well!


----------



## Triple L

55,000 km's in 20 months and off goes a universal joint on my 09 silverado.... Not super impressive but atleast it better be warranty!


----------



## CGM Inc.

..............


----------



## DeVries

It's an addiction now isn't it........


----------



## CGM Inc.

Wouldn't say that but we get a lot of attention out of it.
I haven't seen anyone doing it either.

But it's enough for now


----------



## adamhumberview

anyone go to the ritchie bros auction today?? after todays events, I am convinced people are on drugs.

i put in 2 plow trucks in todays sale. A 1998 Chev 2500 extended cab diesel with 190,000 kms with a fisher 8 ft and a 1993 Chev 2500 Single Cab Gas with a Fisher V-plow with 245,000 kms.. 

take a wild guess which one sold for more!


----------



## greywynd

But it has a V-plow! It must be better!


----------



## musclecarboy

6.5's have a bad name. How much was each?


----------



## adamhumberview

$2000 for the 98'... was just certified in january
$2750 for the 93'... certified last september


----------



## adamhumberview

a 2006 ford 250 diesel with 185,000kms was sold to an internet bidder out of illinois for $15,500... it had a blown turbo..

a 2006 ford 350 dually king ranch with 365,000kms and an interior that looked like it was from world war 1 sold for $21,000... just stupid


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

so basically someone bought the plow and the trucks were free.
damn! I would have thought they would have brought more then that unless they were really rusty.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

havent seen grandview or cet for a while. 
did they hit up the parade this year and not take jd? maybe they are trying to convince mayor ford to loosen up a bit?


----------



## musclecarboy

If there was a trail of gravy from his office to the flag raising you bed he would be there.


----------



## DeVries

musclecarboy;1289912 said:


> If there was a trail of gravy from his office to the flag raising you bed he would be there.


At least you know where he stands unlike other political people around us.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1289842 said:


> 55,000 km's in 20 months and off goes a universal joint on my 09 silverado.... Not super impressive but atleast it better be warranty!


Are they greasable? Just did the rear on the rear shaft. All 3 sides had grease and one was bone dry. Did the same one last spring. Front shaft ones are fine and front rear shaft are fine.


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;1289796 said:


> Punjab is .25 per kmsorry


LOL yeah.. Just get it shipped to one of them US address places and haul it across yourself you are not far from the border. Freight in the us is cheap.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1289954 said:


> Are they greasable? Just did the rear on the rear shaft. All 3 sides had grease and one was bone dry. Did the same one last spring. Front shaft ones are fine and front rear shaft are fine.


If they were greasable they'd have lasted a whole lot longer then 20 months LOL...

I try not to leave too much grease left in the grease gun


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1289960 said:


> If they were greasable they'd have lasted a whole lot longer then 20 months LOL...
> 
> I try not to leave too much grease left in the grease gun


Oh no GM fills them with that wax crap also and you have to torch it to get it out. I just emptied my gun up the other day greasing the mowers. Thumbs Up


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Whats going on guys? just thought i'd drop a summer line hope your all enjoying summer!payup*_


----------



## Elite_Maint

MIDTOWNPC;1289909 said:


> havent seen grandview or cet for a while.
> did they hit up the parade this year and not take jd? maybe they are trying to convince mayor ford to loosen up a bit?


Rob Ford shouldn't have to go if he doesn't want to....and i bet he won't take part in anything that is associated to pride week...


----------



## musclecarboy

E Maintenance;1289980 said:


> Rob Ford shouldn't have to go if he doesn't want to....and i bet he won't take part in anything that is associated to pride week...


Agreed. But as the mayor I think it would have been smart to show up to something to make himself look like he supports everyone, not just fast food.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

he is damned if he does, damned if he doesn't. He obviously has thick skin... haha
If he showed up, they would have boo'd him anyway.


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1289960 said:


> If they were greasable they'd have lasted a whole lot longer then 20 months LOL...
> 
> I try not to leave too much grease left in the grease gun


Got nearly a thousand K on the wifes new truck and I think there is one gone on it already, really loud bad squeak at takeoff, and vibration at around 70k, even my wife noticed it, that's how bad it is.


----------



## Elite_Maint

musclecarboy;1289998 said:


> Agreed. But as the mayor I think it would have been smart to show up to something to make himself look like he supports everyone, not just fast food.


Screw that!...lol he didn't go when he was a councillor for 10 years in Toronto why would he go now?...I've met him personally and have followed his career as a councilour for over 5 years..


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1289999 said:


> he is damned if he does, damned if he doesn't. He obviously has thick skin... haha
> If he showed up, they would have boo'd him anyway.


You guys have already seen him in his underwear anyway...why would you want to see that again.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, that was photoshop'd but probably close to reality!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1290068 said:


> haha, that was photoshop'd but probably close to reality!


That editor is genius at getting a rise out of polliticians. Got a nice weekend place too.


----------



## grandview

You guys working a half day on Thursday to get ready for Canada Day and a long weekend of drinking?


----------



## greywynd

Funny guy! Got two last minute requests to work the weekend, so running double time here!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Canada day then two weeks in PuntaCana da. 
I'll put a full day in tomorrow cleaning up the patio and stocking the fridge 
Cobourg has a big waterfront festival with amazing fireworks
Lots of friends come down to visit as I am only a few blocks from the water 

Please have a moment of silence for me on the 8th of July as I'll be getting married
At 1:00.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1290084 said:


> Please have a moment of silence for me on the 8th of July as I'll be getting married
> At 1:00.


SUCKER 

Did you miss me?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Ya how was the parade 
Did u pull a float with ur chevy.


----------



## cet

I waited for my ride but JD never showed.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Vegas right?
Where did u stay and was it good


----------



## cet

Stayed at the Desert Rose Resort. Right behind Hooters. We had a 1 bedroom apt. It was great. Went to Ka and Mystere.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

nice. I've seen Ka it was good 
Ahh hooters a hotel with a view 
I like visiting the hardrock but it's off the strip


----------



## cet

I didn't see the Hardrock. We went to Lake Mead and Hoover Dam. And every dam Mall within 50 miles.

We went for the jewelry show at the Mandalay Bay. At the end we all went to the beach to see Bruno Mars. That was pretty good.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1290095 said:


> went to the beach to see Bruno Mars. That was pretty good.


"Today I don't feel like doing anything" sounds like the story of Chris's life LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1290120 said:


> "Today I don't feel like doing anything" sounds like the story of Chris's life LOL


If he can afford to do that why not


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1290127 said:


> If he can afford to do that why not


Howd u change your name? Didn't know u could do that?


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1290135 said:


> Howd u change your name? Didn't know u could do that?


Just ask MJD.

I thought you were suppose to drive Chris? Nice day but the wind could die down a little for spraying.


----------



## Triple L

We'll call Stefan the new P.diddy (or whatever he goes by now) of plowsite LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

You have to be on your "A" game all the time 



Triple L;1290135 said:


> Howd u change your name? Didn't know u could do that?


Not bad for an old Guy!


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1290150 said:


> You have to be on your "A" game all the time
> 
> Not bad for an old Guy!


This old guy made himself invisible......can't see me can you?!. Honestly this is pretty dumb. If you tell people I'm invisible by putting a red dot on there it kinda defeats the purpose.:laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1290166 said:


> This old guy made himself invisible......can't see me can you?!. Honestly this is pretty dumb. If you tell people I'm invisible by putting a red dot on there it kinda defeats the purpose.:laughing:


Guess you still know who I am....
Not much of a point of being known on a forum if you ask me.
Certain things came up when my tractor was stolen that only could be known from on here. Not everyone needs to know who I'am.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1290179 said:


> Guess you still know who I am....
> Not much of a point of being known on a forum if you ask me.
> Certain things came up when my tractor was stolen that only could be known from on here. Not everyone needs to know who I'am.


Exactly. Plate looks good on that 15 second vehicle.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1290145 said:


> Just ask MJD.
> 
> I thought you were suppose to drive Chris? Nice day but the wind could die down a little for spraying.


Dean said he will pick you up. I'm going golfing.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1290166 said:


> This old guy made himself invisible......can't see me can you?!. Honestly this is pretty dumb. If you tell people I'm invisible by putting a red dot on there it kinda defeats the purpose.:laughing:


I think it is red on your computer and blue on ours.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1290186 said:


> Exactly. Plate looks good on that 15 second vehicle.


Just too bad its on a Dodge right?


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1290203 said:


> I think it is red on your computer and blue on ours.


DOH! That would make sense.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

We can take my girlfriends Toyota Yaris if u want to go. 
I think it's a 15 second vehicle..... speaking 
of 15 seconds isn't that the wife's nickname 
For u jd.


----------



## grandview

Happy Canada Day!


----------



## greywynd

And off to work we go to celebrate it!!


----------



## greywynd

Gotta love long weekends, 100 km run to Markham, saw one accident (single vehicle, no idea why it happened), 4 or 5 flat tires, and both Bowmanville and Whitby scales were open. The tire guys must love these calls!


----------



## ff1221

Happy Canada Day everyone, have a good long weekend.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1290240 said:


> We can take my girlfriends Toyota Yaris if u want to go.
> I think it's a 15 second vehicle..... speaking
> of 15 seconds isn't that the wife's nickname
> For u jd.


Your wife to be would be happy with 15 seconds.


----------



## Triple L

I'm glad I'm not the only landscaper out working today......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1290266 said:


> Your wife to be would be happy with 15 seconds.


I'd be happy with 15 seconds of piece and quiet


----------



## Neige

Happy Canada Day everyone!! tymusic


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1290276 said:


> I'd be happy with 15 seconds of piece and quiet


It's all down hill from here.:laughing:

A Happy Wife is a Happy Home, live by that rule and it will be easier.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

HAPPY CANADA DAY EVERYONE!!tymusictymusic

We started a job today too..this one looks like its going to end up being a sweet catch.

Starting out with a cleanup of an existings ponds perimiter...








A little closeup...








A pic of almost the entire pond...








This will follow with two Otterbine aerator/fountains, and possibly the lining of the shoreline with armor stone and rip rap or river rock (he's uncertain yet). Pond measures almost 400 ft in length and 100 ft wide.

Once the pond is done we're going on to the backyard...more pics to follow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The bikini's are out at the Elora Quarry.tymusic


----------



## Triple L

Looks like fun Johnny!

My newest toy, gonna pull a Grant and whor e it out LOL Anyone need some fields cut down?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

noticed my local rental centre using a machine around their yard and asked to try it out for a day. it has an adapter plate that converts its standard attachment to a skid steer quick tack. has 4 gears and does about 20kms with a slight bounce, quick shift forward to reverse on the left side, boom/bucket controlls on the left. and a steering wheel with a lazy man knob and has heat. the thing turns on a dime and I hooked it up to my 9ft pusher and its easy to see everything. I think I might run this in the winter and leave my skid at the salt pile vs renting a skid for salt and using mine on sites. I know a few guys have bigger ones but anyone ever used one like this? 
maybe one day I will get out of the sandbox but untill then its little tonkas for me.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I've used those in construction/demo they're awesome. Never for snow though. Interested to see how u like it in the white stuff


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1290468 said:


> noticed my local rental centre using a machine around their yard and asked to try it out for a day. it has an adapter plate that converts its standard attachment to a skid steer quick tack. .


I was wondering about them too! Stacking height, weight maneuverability is great. Should work well!

Here is what we have been doing the last days. Ready to roll for Monday. Still needs paint, clear and assembly. Will be done tomorrow.


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1290515 said:


> I was wondering about them too! Stacking height, weight maneuverability is great. Should work well!


I'd like to demo a Cat TH255 this winter.... altho I've never heard anything good about telehandlers for snow...

One things fursure, As of right now, the wheel loader was defentially the right choice for me! We'll see how it does in the snow...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Looks like a crazy storm coming in on Radar... but weather network says clear...

I need the water, we have to water daily at one of our sites and I really don't want to go in the morning.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1290522 said:


> Looks like a crazy storm coming in on Radar... but weather network says clear...
> 
> I need the water, we have to water daily at one of our sites and I really don't want to go in the morning.


It was just starting to dry up for me last week. Most of my irrigated customers don't even have their irri on this year. They're still growing hard and lush. A hot spell will toast them quick as I think they're mostly moisture reliant after this spring.
Another nice lightning show for us.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

CGM Inc.;1290515 said:


> I was wondering about them too! Stacking height, weight maneuverability is great. Should work well!
> 
> Here is what we have been doing the last days. Ready to roll for Monday. Still needs paint, clear and assembly. Will be done tomorrow.


Looks like you're really cleaning up!! Post some after pics. 
We did three so far this year and another just landed on my lap this weekend.
An 03 F350 Ext Cab Long Box with 200K w/ a 7.3 PSD. What a peach!!!


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1290532 said:


> It was just starting to dry up for me last week. Most of my irrigated customers don't even have their irri on this year. They're still growing hard and lush. A hot spell will toast them quick as I think they're mostly moisture reliant after this spring.
> Another nice lightning show for us.


Went by my condo site yesterday and the front lawn is browning out, really surprised how fast it is burning up, just had a touch of rain the other day, I think you are right, pretty moisture reliant.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1290692 said:


> Looks like you're really cleaning up!! Post some after pics.
> We did three so far this year and another just landed on my lap this weekend.
> An 03 F350 Ext Cab Long Box with 200K w/ a 7.3 PSD. What a peach!!!


Finished her up yesterday. Turned out ok, could have been a little more paint since it is orange peel but it looks good from far  (note...we are not painters!)
Was pretty hot and humid which is less then ideal for painting as well.

Dent in fender is fixed wich was the main objective. All for 500$ in parts and labour isn't bad.

Anyone investigated into galvanizing a dump box? Love to do it and be done with rust and painting


----------



## Triple L

Business must be slow...............


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1290746 said:


> Business must be slow...............


not at all! That's why we did it on the holiday weekend!
We did more $$$ in June vs a heavy winter month which is unusual for us.


----------



## JD Dave

Truck looks really good to me. Painting is a little hit and miss sometimes like you said do to conditions.


----------



## schrader

Hey JD Dave do you still have the eblings for sale?


----------



## JD Dave

schrader;1290771 said:


> Hey JD Dave do you still have the eblings for sale?


Yes. I was just going to sell them and order new ones. They are at my house if you want to see them.


----------



## schrader

Cool I am just waiting back on some prices for a Laforge front hitch and PTO so I can switch my 6420 over to a front blower and mount a Ebling on the back. Do the tractor version run off the rear hydraulics?
I will get back too you in a couple days when I have all the numbers so I can see if the price of switching everything over is do able.


----------



## JD Dave

schrader;1290774 said:


> Cool I am just waiting back on some prices for a Laforge front hitch and PTO so I can switch my 6420 over to a front blower and mount a Ebling on the back. Do the tractor version run off the rear hydraulics?
> I will get back too you in a couple days when I have all the numbers so I can see if the price of switching everything over is do able.


Yes they run off your rear hydraulics. You can either run the wings individually or together.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the truck refurb looks good.


----------



## DeVries

Can anybody confirm if the rumors that Lafarge went belly up are true?


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1290783 said:


> Can anybody confirm if the rumors that Lafarge went belly up are true?


wow! that would suck!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Had a "Markus" moment today. I was cutting along a treeline and a cedar branch was hanging down. I thought it looked heavy with seeds and as I passed it and held it out of my way it turned out to be a honey bee swarm. Never seen a guy off the zero turn so fast. When I was at a safe distance I turned to see them swarming the tractor. Wish I had my camera It looked cool and I didn't get stung once. Took about 25 min for them to swarm back to the branch , there were about 20-30 dead ones on the tractor seat, good thing I didn't stay there.


----------



## greywynd

LaFarge or LaForge?


----------



## Triple L

schrader;1290774 said:


> Cool I am just waiting back on some prices for a Laforge front hitch and PTO so I can switch my 6420 over to a front blower and mount a Ebling on the back. Do the tractor version run off the rear hydraulics?
> I will get back too you in a couple days when I have all the numbers so I can see if the price of switching everything over is do able.


Just gonna put it out there.... I might have a Horst pusher harness for sale for a 6 series Deere... Mint condition, complete for $3,000...

Not set it stone but if someone gave me 3K I'd probably take it...

Mr. Markus - I've had one of those situations this year as well, one day my super Z just started smoking BIGTIME... I've never climbed off a mower soo quick in my life! Turned out somehow a plastic milkshake bottle landed on the exhaust and once it hit that melting point man did it ever cook!


----------



## DeVries

greywynd;1290786 said:


> LaFarge or LaForge?


LaFarge thats the rumor anyway.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Not sure if they are going to or not but they aren't yet cuz theyre Bringing me gravel tomorrow. Don't see how they couldn't liquidate a few quarries if they were hurtin... They own more land than JD...


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1290733 said:


> Finished her up yesterday. Turned out ok, could have been a little more paint since it is orange peel but it looks good from far  (note...we are not painters!)
> Was pretty hot and humid which is less then ideal for painting as well.
> 
> Dent in fender is fixed wich was the main objective. All for 500$ in parts and labour isn't bad.
> 
> Anyone investigated into galvanizing a dump box? Love to do it and be done with rust and painting


Andrew & Barb did a good job. Thumbs Up



R.G.PEEL;1290796 said:


> Not sure if they are going to or not but they aren't yet cuz theyre Bringing me gravel tomorrow. Don't see how they couldn't liquidate a few quarries if they were hurtin... They own more land than JD...


And he owns allot of land eh.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1290802 said:


> Andrew & Barb did a good job.:


I did the body work  and assembly 
If someone wants to do fiberglass work without resin makes me wonder...:crying:

He still has a lot to learn even so he thinks he knows everything :laughing:


----------



## Alpha Property

so I think i bought a house.... I was told by the bank that i was approved, so i signed to remove the conditions, and then 24hours later I was told by the bank that we wern't approved because the house was on a sh!t list due to a out door "grow op" consisting of 2 plants in a flower bed behind the garage..... so we were suppose to close today and get keys, but now I may be pritty screwed if the new credit union doesnt come up with the mortgage money


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

If u removed conditions and you can't close you could be sued by seller
especially if your only condition was upon finiancing 

if a house has been tagged a grow house even if it's like you mentioned it's very hard to get insurance
Until you actually have possession. 

banks usually won't lend unless you have insurance 

A bankers word isn't worth much in my books 
at the 11th hour there is always some hurdle

Hope it works out for you start getting written confirm of everything


----------



## greywynd

I would say that if he didn't know about the pot, he could go back after the seller though, as they didn't give full disclosure. Depends on when and how he found out really. Though I do wish you luck, buying a house (especially the first one) is a huge decision!


----------



## Triple L

One things fursure, getting rid of those plants should be the easiest thing you've ever done LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The devil's letuce is illegall. It should be 'burned'


----------



## cet

I'm not sure how the bank would find out about the pot. They don't do any digging about title, that is left to the lawyer's.
Did you have a home inspection done? That is pretty standard now. The biggest thing they are worried about is mould.


----------



## Alpha Property

all of the plants were out door, when the CMAC did there check to see that they were going to insure the mortgage from the bank thats when they found out. so i think thats my realtor's fault for not telling the bank or the banks fault for thinking that it would slip through the day befor a long weekend, My house insurance company doesn't seam at all concerned about the out door only grow op.


----------



## CGM Inc.

that sucks!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Coming to an end, PISA wall is done, another Hanson "Grande Wall" to go in and we are done.

Large Water feature is scheduled for fall. 
It's my best friend.....don't try to get the job :waving:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Truck and Job are looking good Stefan!

Water features are fun.

I agree with you Grant. 

For those of you with I-Phones, watch Jailbait on your crackle app...its the funniest sh!t I've seen in a long time.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1290893 said:


> Truck and Job are looking good Stefan!
> 
> Water features are fun.
> 
> I agree with you Grant.
> 
> For those of you with I-Phones, watch Jailbait on your crackle app...its the funniest sh!t I've seen in a long time.


Not sure about the water feature....he wants it to come over the big retaining wall which is 5-6' tall. Pondless, have to get a couple steps in to make it look good. We will see once the rest is done.


----------



## cet

It was a sad day in Newmarket yesterday. Funeral for Constable Garrett Styles. There were over 8,000 cops lining Yonge St. 100 motorcycle cops at the beginning of the procession. I didn't go but watched it on TV after. It was pretty hard to watch He was married with a 2.5 year old and a 9 week old. :crying:

Puts life in perspective!


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1290949 said:


> It was a sad day in Newmarket yesterday. Funeral for Constable Garrett Styles. There were over 8,000 cops lining Yonge St. 100 motorcycle cops at the beginning of the procession. I didn't go but watched it on TV after. It was pretty hard to watch He was married with a 2.5 year old and a 9 week old. :crying:
> 
> Puts life in perspective!


I have some friends that are police about his age with new families..... it's gotta be hard to live with that in the back of your mind as a cop and their spouse. Remember it the next time they pull you over and put yourself in their shoes.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Terrible situation. I heard a great discussion on the radio the other day with regards to that.there are an average of 4 police killed in the line of duty every year and over 300 construction deaths. Those workers will also have wives and young children. When they die though it will be a scramble to place blame on them to avoid lawsuits. There usually isn't a parade or $ass media coverage.

The arguments put forth are that the police are at risk to serve the public. So are the guys building hospitals schools and homes. 

I'm not saying the police deaths are not absolutely tragic. I think its amazing to see the way they band together and show support. Just an interesting view on how we seem to put it on a different level of tragedy. I watched the news coverage and it was incredible to see.


----------



## CGM Inc.

next job we started this week.....
concrete got taken out by us in 2009....pool co screwed them we are now in a year late to finish the job. Front yard is booked for next year already!


----------



## greywynd

CGM, the Pisa wall looks good, I hope someday again to work with manufactured stone, not nearly the big jigsaw puzzle that natural stone is. 

As to the fallen police officer, I think in this case there's a lot of sympathy due to how he was killed. At the same time, there's a 15 year old kid that has it hanging over them for the rest of their lives for making a stupid mistake.

A few weeks ago, I was in downtown TO, and happened across a monument dedicated to fallen construction workers, with a brief statement of how each died. Some pretty horrific ends for some of these men. 

Even with what we do, there is a chance for error that could end badly, so remember that in your day to day and come back safe to your families too!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I'm thinking of sending some plows to x.systems to be restored...anyone else want to put some plows on the trailer?


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;1291098 said:


> I'm thinking of sending some plows to x.systems to be restored...anyone else want to put some plows on the trailer?


Johnny,

If you are just looking to add a plow to balance the trailer out you can haul my blizzard 810 and an old daniels pull plow. Thumbs Up


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Does he do Blizzards? How big a trailer are we talking?


----------



## Triple L

I can of white paint and a $10 per hour monkey can make them look damn near brand new... U guys with blizzards are lucky in that way, I seen what an hour or two did to an 8611 last year and that thing was practically new looking.... JMO Jon


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1291377 said:


> I can of white paint and a $10 per hour monkey can make them look damn near brand new... U guys with blizzards are lucky in that way, I seen what an hour or two did to an 8611 last year and that thing was practically new looking.... JMO Jon


The guy Johnny is talking about disassembles the plows and put in all new hardware. The price he also charges for cutting edges and service is pretty hard to beat. If you had a 6 blades there would be no question the drive would be worth it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1291380 said:


> The guy Johnny is talking about disassembles the plows and put in all new hardware. The price he also charges for cutting edges and service is pretty hard to beat. If you had a 6 blades there would be no question the drive would be worth it.


I thought Chad was volunteering himself as a monkey.

I have a old mount 860 SW if anybody is interested (Pretty rough) . I think I'm buying out of the Blizzard brand this winter. Boss or Arctic still undecided. If anybody is making a trip south to buy give me a PM.


----------



## CGM Inc.

....a little nicer work as just a can of paint...http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=110197

looks are secondary, reliability is what I look for in a plow. I could sent 10 arctics but I don't want to spend the money on them.


----------



## Triple L

I know all about rebuilding plows, I completely rebuilt my arctic 2 years ago, every nut, bolt, pin, hoses, all new cylinders, new deflector, brand new everything... and its not cheap... I was just saying a quick coat of paint can turn a blizzard right around from dinosaur to not bad at all...

One another note, I really like this picture, Seen it the other day on a job, 3 person crew requires 3 crew cab pickups, 2 dump trailers and 10 wheelbarrows????????????????????? Still Laughing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And just down the street, 4 person crew requires 3 crew cab pickups and 1 daycab...

Since things have been pretty slow on here, maybe everyone will have a few thoughts on this... Is it just me or is that excessive equipment? The only way its realistic is if the laborers are taking the trucks home everynight and then just meeting at the job site, but still doesn't 3 extra pickups defeat the whole saving an hour theory? When we work a 4 person crew we could really just have 1 pickup, but I always bring an extra for good measure... What do you guys all do?


----------



## CGM Inc.

We don't even have 10 wheelbarrows 

Up to 3 on a crew we go with 1 truck, 4 and over we have 2 trucks. Just gives you flexibility going with 2 trucks. Breakdowns, dumping brush and grass, etc.

1 truck is cheaper obviously based on gas but if you forget equipment you need you are sort of stuck. Usually our number 1 reason for lost time is missing equipment (more like shovel, pruner, edger, broom, etc.)
Not always someone around to bring it out on site.

Same with construction, they usually go with a dump truck and a pick up. Again depending where they go, what they do and what material they need.

No 1 fits all solution in my opinion.

Seen one of the big Guys out the other day doing a sod job at a factory (2 skids of sod)
6 pick ups
1 Tri axle with trailer and sod on it
1 wheel loader of the big size
and maybe 10-12 guys running around......sod is 1/2 burned already 2 weeks later.


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1291397 said:


> I know all about rebuilding plows, I completely rebuilt my arctic 2 years ago, every nut, bolt, pin, hoses, all new cylinders, new deflector, brand new everything... and its not cheap... I was just saying a quick coat of paint can turn a blizzard right around from dinosaur to not bad at all...
> 
> One another note, I really like this picture, Seen it the other day on a job, 3 person crew requires 3 crew cab pickups, 2 dump trailers and 10 wheelbarrows????????????????????? Still Laughing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> And just down the street, 4 person crew requires 3 crew cab pickups and 1 daycab...
> 
> Since things have been pretty slow on here, maybe everyone will have a few thoughts on this... Is it just me or is that excessive equipment? The only way its realistic is if the laborers are taking the trucks home everynight and then just meeting at the job site, but still doesn't 3 extra pickups defeat the whole saving an hour theory? When we work a 4 person crew we could really just have 1 pickup, but I always bring an extra for good measure... What do you guys all do?


Geez they should get a wheel loader or something


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1291393 said:


> I thought Chad was volunteering himself as a monkey.
> 
> I have a old mount 860 SW if anybody is interested (Pretty rough) . I think I'm buying out of the Blizzard brand this winter. Boss or Arctic still undecided. If anybody is making a trip south to buy give me a PM.


I would be buying Boss over Arctic. I've had both and the choice would be easy.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I still have the first wheelbarrow I ever bought.... I remember thinking "Do I reallly need or want a wheelbarrow?" Out of all the equipement it's probably earned the most in percentage compared to it's cost and maintenance. ...... I only take one truck to each job. If I forget something I take the day off.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1291418 said:


> I would be buying Boss over Arctic. I've had both and the choice would be easy.


Boss takes some getting used to from the MVP +. I like western V


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1291423 said:


> Boss takes some getting used to from the MVP +. I like western V


Maybe we can work out a trade.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1291426 said:


> Maybe we can work out a trade.


You'll have to take that up with my dad!


----------



## goel

Anybody have a route in the Avenue Road and Eglinton area looking for an extra Resi for winter. Driveway, walks, deck maybe - Not 100 percent sure of the total scope.

Someone I know is looking for a good reputable company that will regularly show up as needed, sounds like they have had problems with "others" showing up regularly in the past.

I will just be passing the contact info on to them.

Thanks

PM me.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Had to put the best dog I've ever had down this morning. Pretty bummed...first dog I ever knew that didn't bite me.


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus;1291484 said:


> Had to put the best dog I've ever had down this morning. Pretty bummed...first dog I ever knew that didn't bite me.


Sorry to hear, that just sucks.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1291484 said:


> Had to put the best dog I've ever had down this morning. Pretty bummed...first dog I ever knew that didn't bite me.


I love Huskys! Sorry for your loss!


----------



## JD Dave

Sorry to hear about your dog Markus. 


We went to the pulls in Blackstock last night and one of my buddies left his truck parked in front of my shop. My wife called me in a panic thinking someone was stealing stuff. She said the truck looks like it's from Detroit because the wheels cost more then the truck. I said not to worry that's Chads truck.  He also might even have a chance of finding a lady friend with the truck now. Trucks looks really good Chad but I do miss the grandpa boards.


----------



## Triple L

HAHAHAHAHAHA, I bet she didn't even see the truck....
One of my buddies put big rims on his dodge a few months ago and I'd be willing to bet his wife still hasn't noticed what's different yet LOL!

Too bad your wifes hot sister wasn't around yourplace and wasn't like those girls in blackstock that asked you if you could "take them for a ride around in your truck" LOL

Who knows, maby I coulda sold you some aluminum grandpa boards to use as trailer ramps.... Unbelievable to say the least!!!! 

Thanks for the compliments Dave! Glad you were able to get two decent hooks on the truck!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Mr.Markus;1291484 said:


> Had to put the best dog I've ever had down this morning. Pretty bummed...first dog I ever knew that didn't bite me.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Markus, That blows. We had to put down a husky last fall. They're a strange breed with a lot of personality and really become more like a family member than a pet. But what you did was right. There's a saying that that's the nicest thing you can do for a dog when its time.


----------



## Grassman09

Picked up a new truck over the weekend. I get to keep the chics too.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman driving a new GM.... That will be the day HAHAHAHA


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1291691 said:


> Grassman driving a new GM.... That will be the day HAHAHAHA


Its a crazy world out there.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Been driving one since I know you!
Some even have buddies with a Dodge and big wheels....
Let's just start again...has been peaceful for to long!


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1291700 said:


> Been driving one since I know you!
> Some even have buddies with a Dodge and big wheels....
> Let's just start again...has been peaceful for to long!


I think I've learned my lesson with big tires. A they don't last long B they eat ball joints. I don't know if that's just a dodge thing thou.


----------



## pusher21

Just a Dodge thing bud


----------



## musclecarboy

"report indicates city of Toronto could see a significant savings if they reduced their snow clearing standards". 


Oh great.


----------



## DeVries

musclecarboy;1291725 said:


> "report indicates city of Toronto could see a significant savings if they reduced their snow clearing standards".
> 
> Oh great.


I guess it's gotta come from somewhere


----------



## snowplowchick

musclecarboy;1291725 said:


> "report indicates city of Toronto could see a significant savings if they reduced their snow clearing standards".
> 
> Oh great.


The problem is the litigious people who don't seem to understand the concept of winter in Canada. tymusic

Seems strange to think about winter with all this heat. Picked up some snow tenders today.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

taking a little time to check whats going on in the rest of the world so I had to log in here too
now on week two away but thought I would share a picture. I'm blown away with our photographers skill
http://www.jillianbphotography.com/dean-mandzuk-and-ashley-simpson-get-married-punta-canada-style-cobourg-photographer/
http://www.jillianbphotography.com/recentposts/
not much talk of snow here. I'm so tanned I think I'm another race now
I didn't get cold feet and made it to the alter and now I'm under new management


----------



## musclecarboy

You married Ashley Simpson? Nice work


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Congrats dean, my condolences


----------



## cet

Congrats Dean, I'm glad to see you made it to the top of the hill. It's all down hill from here. :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

Congrats Dean...... Always pictured you as a jeans and tee shirt guy. Guess you'll be changing your sig to UPTOWN... Your photog did a great job.


----------



## JD Dave

Congrats Dean


----------



## Triple L

pictures look amazing dean! 

congrats bud!


----------



## ff1221

Congratulations Dean, welcome your new wife to Plowsite for us, your other life!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Congrats as well Dean, I hope you had a blast in DR.

I am hoping to take a trip down there in August, but the way things are going these days... who knows.

One of our main guys just found out that his previous company didn't pay the CVOR tickets on his behalf almost a year ago, and it is coming back to bite him that he didn't confirm it was dealt with.

Hoping things go well for him with a JP tomorrow...

Done garbage, off to bed!


----------



## Neige

Congratulations Dean.


----------



## Neige

Hey everyone, I thought I would share these proud moments with all of you. My youngest daughter was featured on CTV The Power of One. http://montreal.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20110626/mtl_powerofone_110626/20110626/?hub=MontrealHome
She has also been short listed in Chatelaines Women of The Year 2011 in the category Hot 20 under 30. http://site.chatelaine.com/womenoftheyear/Vote20.aspx?group=1 She is an amazing girl, and just wanted to share that with you.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Congrats Dean and Paul. 

Dont feel so bad Jon, I just remembered yesterday that we have to renew our CVOR yearly and I didnt yet this year...been expired since March. Fingers crossed while I renew it today.


----------



## Triple L

That's pretty cool Paul, sounds like she's a busy girl!


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;1292206 said:


> Congrats Dean and Paul.
> 
> Dont feel so bad Jon, I just remembered yesterday that we have to renew our CVOR yearly and I didnt yet this year...been expired since March. Fingers crossed while I renew it today.


Whats a CVOR?


----------



## CGM Inc.

4 month until end of summer and start of Winter season!
Newest arrival at CGM....can officialy say now "Tractor's are Green!"
Blade is ordered and should be mounted by end of September.


----------



## PrecisionSnow

Congrats Dean. Pics do look very good.

Paul, you should be very proud!


----------



## DeVries

CGM Inc.;1292245 said:


> 4 month until end of summer and start of Winter season!
> Newest arrival at CGM....can officialy say now "Tractor's are Green!"
> Blade is ordered and should be mounted by end of September.


Congrats
I think I'm going to sell mine. Had a fuel leak issue last FRIDAY. Called Premier and they said Monday, it's Thursday and still haven't seen them. The excuse this afternoon is there is a combine clinic going on today so it will be tomorrow. A week to fix I guess Deere is not as good as some say, seems the machanics are busy over there.


----------



## cet

Paul as a parent that would be a very proud moment.


----------



## schrader

Funny I had one issue with my 6420 in the last five years and Huron was there in three hours had it fixed in an hour and I was back to work. The orange guys around here don't even have mobile service and never have any parts in stock. I love my green.


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1292245 said:


> 4 month until end of summer and start of Winter season!
> Newest arrival at CGM....can officialy say now "Tractor's are Green!"
> Blade is ordered and should be mounted by end of September.


What're ya setting bait early???!
Do you have any summer work for that Seffan?

I saw a guy on Trafalgar today with his snoway plow and spreader on....Figured it was Grant passing through. Now that I know you were up here maybe it was you.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1292293 said:


> What're ya setting bait early???!
> Do you have any summer work for that Seffan?
> 
> I saw a guy on Trafalgar today with his snoway plow and spreader on....Figured it was Grant passing through. Now that I know you were up here maybe it was you.


Winter only equipment....
I will drive with a plow next week as well....at least to take it off the truck.0% financing ends tomorrow


----------



## JD Dave

Congrats Paul you must be very proud.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1292296 said:


> Winter only equipment....
> I will drive with a plow next week as well....at least to take it off the truck.


You managed to get a pick of my new combine and header in your pic.


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;1292262 said:


> Congrats
> I think I'm going to sell mine. Had a fuel leak issue last FRIDAY. Called Premier and they said Monday, it's Thursday and still haven't seen them. The excuse this afternoon is there is a combine clinic going on today so it will be tomorrow. A week to fix I guess Deere is not as good as some say, seems the machanics are busy over there.


Buy another colour and let us know how that works out. It should be pretty slack around there right now as wheat is just about to start and the planters are put away in the sheds.

My pull truck is running a little better now. Here's a vid from Blackstock. I dropped the truck off at Danville Performance in Indiana on Monday so hopefully it will run right when I get it back.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1292262 said:


> Congrats
> I think I'm going to sell mine. Had a fuel leak issue last FRIDAY. Called Premier and they said Monday, it's Thursday and still haven't seen them. The excuse this afternoon is there is a combine clinic going on today so it will be tomorrow. A week to fix I guess Deere is not as good as some say, seems the machanics are busy over there.


Driving a DODGE and Kubota would make me most popular or not


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grass is finally starting to crisp up .Another week or 2 and I won't enjoy it anymore.


----------



## Triple L

Chris, here's a movie of the 3720 with the new rotary mower the other day... At 2200 rpm cutting that mega thick stuff couldnt even bog it 50rpm... That says ALOT!!!






Nice new combine Dave, Looking good!!!


----------



## cet

Looks like a better method then a zero turn, thanks.


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1292341 said:


> Chris, here's a movie of the 3720 with the new rotary mower the other day... At 2200 rpm cutting that mega thick stuff couldnt even bog it 50rpm... That says ALOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice new combine Dave, Looking good!!!


Looks cool bud.

What the heck are you listening to???


----------



## DeVries

JD Dave;1292302 said:


> Buy another colour and let us know how that works out. It should be pretty slack around there right now as wheat is just about to start and the planters are put away in the sheds.
> 
> I think the change of ownership recently has not gone as well as planned. One of the reasons I bought green was their location to me and the service. Who knows maybe I fell thru the cracks somehow.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That's T swift homie don't be hatin.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1292366 said:


> That's T swift homie don't be hatin.


Top 40 countdown, that was the #1 song of the week.... Comeon Tom, why you gotta be soo mean? LOL

Sittin in the cab with the A/C on and the radio sure as heck beats a Z turn!


----------



## GMC Driver

R.G.PEEL;1292366 said:


> That's T swift homie don't be hatin.


Love that tune - reminds me of my oldest daughter. She's always saying that to her brother...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1292325 said:


> Grass is finally starting to crisp up .Another week or 2 and I won't enjoy it anymore.


everything around here is pretty much burned for weeks! They must have irrigation or you got some rain recently. We haven't cut for 2 weeks.


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1292374 said:


> everything around here is pretty much burned for weeks! They must have irrigation or you got some rain recently. We haven't cut for 2 weeks.


How do you not cut for 2 weeks? Everything is seasonal contract I'd assume???

Theyres always a new hairs stickin' up that need to be trimmed


----------



## snowplowchick

Triple L;1292378 said:


> How do you not cut for 2 weeks? Everything is seasonal contract I'd assume???
> 
> Theyres always a new hairs stickin' up that need to be trimmed


Our grass contracts are not seasonal and we haven't cut in two weeks either. Our customers are not too concerned about the odd weed that has actually survived this heatwave.

I crack up as I drive by Clintar mowing a completely dead patch of grass at my bank like clockwork every week. There isn't even a weed alive. I guess they have to keep the payroll going for all those employees somehow.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1292378 said:


> How do you not cut for 2 weeks? Everything is seasonal contract I'd assume???
> 
> Theyres always a new hairs stickin' up that need to be trimmed


Not cutting for 2 weeks doesn't mean we are not on site working.....
Trimming high spots is not considered cutting a site...at least not for us.


----------



## CGM Inc.

snowplowchick;1292385 said:


> Our grass contracts are not seasonal and we haven't cut in two weeks either. Our customers are not too concerned about the odd weed that has actually survived this heatwave.
> 
> I crack up as I drive by Clintar mowing a completely dead patch of grass at my bank like clockwork every week. There isn't even a weed alive. I guess they have to keep the payroll going for all those employees somehow.


Doing that they make sure they kill the grass completely when it is dormant.
Never understood the concept to see tire ruts in a burned lawn.
We have a dessert soon if it doesn't rain in the short term. Everything is hurting out there, grass, shrubs trees, etc.


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1292390 said:


> Not cutting for 2 weeks doesn't mean we are not on site working.....
> Trimming high spots is not considered cutting a site...at least not for us.


Right on, gotcha, I consider it weekly maintenance... We're not mowing too much either but I was suprised how much we had to cut monday... there's always something that can be done everyweek...


----------



## CGM Inc.

pruning, cultivating and all the other stuff that usually get's left behind like weeeeeeeds!
As well as litter picks, days are short for sure now running out of work for the crews in the very early afternoon.


----------



## schrader

My guys are done by 1 or 2 most days even in the fully irrigated sites, OK by me save some gas and makes up for the weeks in May when the grass was a foot long. Time to start thinking snow not that far off now.


----------



## Triple L

schrader;1292419 said:


> My guys are done by 1 or 2 most days even in the fully irrigated sites, OK by me save some gas and makes up for the weeks in May when the grass was a foot long. Time to start thinking snow not that far off now.


Are the guys happy with the little hours and want to just enjoy the summer???


----------



## schrader

I am such a nice guys I usually bump there hours up a bit so they never get less than 35 per week, keeps them happy, most don't want full 8-10 hour day when it is real hot.


----------



## cet

There is one of the snow bids that came out today for York Region? Due back Aug. 9 with public opening.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

York Housing? I wont be there.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1292469 said:


> York Housing? I wont be there.


It's a great stress enhancer for those with a full head of hair.


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;1292469 said:


> York Housing? I wont be there.


You don't know what your missing.


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;1292469 said:


> York Housing? I wont be there.


These guys want everything perfect. So you need to start by getting the name right. It's Housing York, LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1292491 said:


> These guys want everything perfect. So you need to start by getting the name right. It's Housing York, LOL


And pay real cheap? Just wondering, sure sounds like it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1292374 said:


> everything around here is pretty much burned for weeks! They must have irrigation or you got some rain recently. We haven't cut for 2 weeks.


Rained a week ago last Wed. I'm still cutting every week (no missed cuts) The trees are just starting to rob the turf of moisture but the cool nights are keeping it green. I'm always surprised at the difference between our zones though.


----------



## ff1221

We did a hit and miss this week, just what needed it where the most people will see it, but our resis got left, so as not to kill them. Would be nice to see some rain, sounds like thwere is a chance on Monday, just hope it doesn't all come in 4 minutes.

On another note, I have a 1998 Silverado Ex-cab 2500 4x4 for sale if you know of anyone looking for a work/plow truck, also have a Blizzard Speedwing that would fit it.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1292505 said:


> Rained a week ago last Wed. I'm still cutting every week (no missed cuts) The trees are just starting to rob the turf of moisture but the cool nights are keeping it green. I'm always surprised at the difference between our zones though.


me too! wouldn' have thought that.


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1292403 said:


> pruning, cultivating and all the other stuff that usually get's left behind like weeeeeeeds!


Thought that's what roundup was for. Unh I mean horticultural vinegar.



CGM Inc.;1292403 said:


> As well as litter picks, days are short for sure now running out of work for the crews in the very early afternoon.


What with all them GMs you got at the shop? How is that possible? :laughing:   
*stirring the pot*.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Almost home. Went to ptbo to pour a concrete floor today. Went really smooth but not exactly a relaxing sat morning. Can't believe this season. Already done more than any previous year and still have a regular summer's worth of work left to do before fall! Have a 4000sqft driveway lined up (unilock) and potentially an 11000 sq ft exposed aggregate concrete driveway. Love this year.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Did someone say exposed aggregate? LOL.

Its actually a combination of patterned and exposed aggregate-27 meters in total.

Cutting and sealing to follow.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That job looks great john. If you don't mind, I'm curious where other peoples numbers are for this. Pm me what you charged for that. 

The one were gonna do is bands. Paving type a will be coloured concrete (grey) with just a spun finish. Paving b a darker grey exposed aggregate with granite Aggregate in th mix. Should look nice. He's a great customer too. We've been talking about the driveway for two years now and he says he wants it done by fall.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1292604 said:


> That job looks great john. If you don't mind, I'm curious where other peoples numbers are for this. Pm me what you charged for that.
> 
> The one were gonna do is bands. Paving type a will be coloured concrete (grey) with just a spun finish. Paving b a darker grey exposed aggregate with granite Aggregate in th mix. Should look nice. He's a great customer too. We've been talking about the driveway for two years now and he says he wants it done by fall.


I'm sure he's been saving up every day for those two years to finally get it done...... LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

That does look awesome John......


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1292621 said:


> That does look awesome John......


x2. I'm not sure the driveway is big enough though.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

LOL.

The guy on the left is actually my uncle...its his house, not our job. I just happened to stop in while they were washing (exposing) it yesterday afternoon and fired off a few pics.

He's actually an amazing machine operator by day and also freelance magician with concrete. 

He's done some pretty wild weekend work on the side...I've got to take a picture of a curved floating tread open riser staircase he built in front of a house...took two days to form!!! 

Originally it was a 4 car driveway, and needed somewhere to park his boat without it getting in the way...so thats why he did the extension on the side in front of the porch. 

We'll be helping him with the planting, irrigation and lighting.

I have no idea what its worth...I'd imagine anywhere between $14-$16 a sqft? 

He obviously didnt pay that becasue he did most of the work himself...I think he's got 6 or 7 G's into it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hey john, give me a call. 647 225 9170. I have a job requiring a magician. Call asap cuz the guy is anxioius and I don't have time for it bit there's real good $$ in it


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1292644 said:


> LOL.
> 
> The guy on the left is actually my uncle...its his house, not our job. I just happened to stop in while they were washing (exposing) it yesterday afternoon and fired off a few pics.
> 
> He's actually an amazing machine operator by day and also freelance magician with concrete.
> 
> He's done some pretty wild weekend work on the side...I've got to take a picture of a curved floating tread open riser staircase he built in front of a house...took two days to form!!!
> 
> Originally it was a 4 car driveway, and needed somewhere to park his boat without it getting in the way...so thats why he did the extension on the side in front of the porch.
> 
> We'll be helping him with the planting, irrigation and lighting.
> 
> I have no idea what its worth...I'd imagine anywhere between $14-$16 a sqft?
> 
> He obviously didnt pay that becasue he did most of the work himself...I think he's got 6 or 7 G's into it.


Looks killer. Uncle from CDC?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

No Tom. He works at KAPP, his brother is at CDC. I'll call you Grant.


----------



## grandview

I think Mike Holmes needs to show up just to make sure it was done right!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Work must be getting lighter...........I'm down to a 7 hr Sunday...but I got a tree to fix in the backyard. So no lazy Sunday aft on the porch.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1292667 said:


> Work must be getting lighter...........I'm down to a 7 hr Sunday...but I got a tree to fix in the backyard. So no lazy Sunday aft on the porch.


I'll cut that tree down you can watch my kids.  I like the updated forecast, I'm preying for rain.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1292684 said:


> I'll cut that tree down you can watch my kids.  I like the updated forecast, I'm preying for rain.


No kidding. We're going to have water bans soon.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Put the top down on the Jeep and went for a cruise to Wasaga this afternoon...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

The pictures dont do it justice...the place was jammed...

















Here's one for GV...


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1292687 said:


> Here's one for GV...
> 
> View attachment 98585


That looks jammed too :laughing:


----------



## grandview

Isn't that place one of those European topless beaches? Just without the hairy women armpits though.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1292684 said:


> I'll cut that tree down you can watch my kids.  I like the updated forecast, I'm preying for rain.


That's the first time in my life someone has made me that offer and I have 8 nieces and nephews.:laughing: Never realized that green Ash trees burn so fast. Jeez that makes it hot.



CGM Inc.;1292690 said:


> That looks jammed too :laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## goel

Last minute trip, heading to Ann Arbor MI first thing tomorrow.
Anyone need anything, PM me.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Guess dave must have gone to church yesterday. Looks like were gettin rained out.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1292759 said:


> Guess dave must have gone to church yesterday. Looks like were gettin rained out.


You need a day off. By the radar it looks like we'll get our rain.


----------



## Triple L

Wayy to go boys, and I got a full on construction site going lol, loader, tractor, float, pickups... Guess I shoulda been working this past weekend instead of having fun.... Or not LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

MTO blitz at major mac/401! Heads up.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Passed inspection and on my way at 10 am. Was pulled in before 8. I don't care when we get pulled over and inspected but that's not right. They pulled over every vehicle until millers yard was full. Then they went through them one by one. I waited for 5 other inspections/tickets to be told my rig was ok. I know that because I did my annuals last wed. Lost e hrs income and prob a 3rd because ill be in traffic now! Grrr....


----------



## CGM Inc.




----------



## CGM Inc.

that much about getting rained out today!


----------



## Alpha Property

not a drop of rain today in st catharines/thorold/niagara falls, I have some places not cut for 3-4 weeks, and boy does this ever take a chunk out of the pocket book when mowing is 95% of summer income, and 95% of that is per visit residential houses


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Sorry to hear that alpha. Maybe look at it as a lesson and try to convert some to per season while keeping some the way they are. It'd lend stability. Hopefully you've got some other trade skills because I doubt its getting any better soon.


----------



## Triple L

Or add a policy, we come everyweek no matter what and do something! Dosent matter what, but we were there, we care.... 

Mowing is already seasonal, you can't me a mower april may half of june, then fire it back up in september


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1292912 said:


> Sorry to hear that alpha. Maybe look at it as a lesson and try to convert some to per season while keeping some the way they are. It'd lend stability. Hopefully you've got some other trade skills because I doubt its getting any better soon.


What your a weatherman now also? :waving: I can't believe it didn't rain, kind of bummed me out. At least we have pretty close to half our land in winter wheat and the crop looks to be at least avg. I knew this year was going to be a tough go as the last 3 have been the best years we've ever had.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Just got back from camping at Awenda, beautiful, but got rained on like a mother this morning. Thunder and lightning and rain do not make a great last night. Then the air mattress decided my weight and Suzanne's was enough... hard ground, rain, thunder and lightning wasn't ideal... as well, packing up a wet tent... I like hotels.


----------



## rooferdave

moved into my new shop 2 weeks ago and have not had the camera's set properly....sooooo last nite
I get a truck stolen and the cams took a 10 hour break during the theft?

I have wonderful vidieo of the truck for the last 2 weeks... just not when it was hooked!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1292952 said:


> Just got back from camping at Awenda, beautiful, but got rained on like a mother this morning. Thunder and lightning and rain do not make a great last night. Then the air mattress decided my weight and Suzanne's was enough... hard ground, rain, thunder and lightning wasn't ideal... as well, packing up a wet tent... I like hotels.


I swear you set these up on purpose............................................

Glad to see you taking time off...I was beginning to think you were all work all year.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Alpha Property;1292907 said:


> not a drop of rain today in st catharines/thorold/niagara falls, I have some places not cut for 3-4 weeks, and boy does this ever take a chunk out of the pocket book when mowing is 95% of summer income, and 95% of that is per visit residential houses


How did you handle that in spring? Did you charge them double for cutting twice a week? Or twice per visit? With seasonal contracts you can assume you average out over a couple years just like the last 3 winters. We also barely missed a cut last summer. This year has been very extreme!


----------



## cet

Sitting by the pool in Bar Harbor while Evan goes for a swim and the Boss gets ready to go out for the day. 

Man it is nice here. Right on the ocean. High 80's.

It's true that they only have Fisher plows in Maine. Every truck has a fisher mount it seems.

Grandview, I sat in the Gallariea Mall for 2.5 hours while Jeanette tried to get her US cell phone working. We should have gone to Sal,s.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cheers cet. ! Sitting by the pool here.... last day in punta Cana. Been a long two weeks great weather and great drinks
We fly out late tonight and I am kinda excited to see the dogs and later in the week have a lb and a pitcher at my local spot
That and I'm looking forward to drivin something again. I hope the let me back into Canada. I'm so dark it's like I'm another race.


----------



## Alpha Property

All cutting is a straight per visit fee for the residential places, it sucks and I know I need to change up how I do stuff. This is my 4th summer mowing full time and I ve never had problems like this befor. And this year were cutting close to 130 properties. So I really didnt exspect to get screwed like this. I tryed to offer a package for a spring and fall cleanup, a full summer of cutting and a couple aerates and a roll and no one took the deal. I even offered to pay the tax lol

But to add to my frustration I have 2 junk trucks and both have been giving me a lot of problems the last 2 or 3 weeks and thismorning my 94 diesel I think blew te head gasket, smoke so bad I couldn't see the trailer behind me. So I m rocking old school for the rest of the day with a 36 walk behind and a commercial 21 toro in the back of my 2000 gas truck.


----------



## musclecarboy

Alpha Property;1293021 said:


> All cutting is a straight per visit fee for the residential places, it sucks and I know I need to change up how I do stuff. This is my 4th summer mowing full time and I ve never had problems like this befor. And this year were cutting close to 130 properties. So I really didnt exspect to get screwed like this. I tryed to offer a package for a spring and fall cleanup, a full summer of cutting and a couple aerates and a roll and no one took the deal. I even offered to pay the tax lol
> 
> But to add to my frustration I have 2 junk trucks and both have been giving me a lot of problems the last 2 or 3 weeks and thismorning my 94 diesel I think blew te head gasket, smoke so bad I couldn't see the trailer behind me. So I m rocking old school for the rest of the day with a 36 walk behind and a commercial 21 toro in the back of my 2000 gas truck.


There are ups and downs like any biz. Hope it all works out.

Chris, don't work too hard it's only been a month since you came back from Vegas


----------



## grandview

Cet you should of stopped by,it might of been cheaper then the mall.

What was the real reason that air mattress popped?


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1293053
Chris said:


> I tried to explain that to the big Boss but it didn't go over to well. My oldest 2 are in Germany. She believes we should all be on holiday. To bad that theory isn't the same for working. payup


----------



## R.G.PEEL

No posts of what's new in uyour life tom? You became a man today. Post em up.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1293057 said:


> I tried to explain that to the big Boss but it didn't go over to well. My oldest 2 are in Germany. She believes we should all be on holiday. To bad that theory isn't the same for working. payup


I wish we could get away more, I think it's great your always getting away. Heck when I'm your age I'm hoping I'm retired.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1293068 said:


> No posts of what's new in uyour life tom? You became a man today. Post em up.


Awsome!! Now if Chad could only loose his virginity. LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Ouch! Guns blazin today eh dave?


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1293068 said:


> No posts of what's new in uyour life tom? You became a man today. Post em up.


Don't worry I will . Haven't been on a PC yet to post pics.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Tom ate the giant steak at lonestar ? Lol.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

No but that sounds like a wonderful idea for the next PS get together.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1293083 said:


> I wish we could get away more, I think it's great your always getting away. Heck when I'm your age I'm hoping I'm retired.


We didn't take a family holiday for 20 years. I sure don't recommend that to anyone. Life goes by quick. I have 1 away from home already and another starting university in Sept. There is only 3 of us on this trip and it seems kind of quiet.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1293114 said:


> We didn't take a family holiday for 20 years. I sure don't recommend that to anyone. Life goes by quick. I have 1 away from home already and another starting university in Sept. There is only 3 of us on this trip and it seems kind of quiet.


Evan has too much energy for it to be quiet LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha - I am waiting for Chad's "Ya OKAY!!!" response!

Yeah, I heard Tom's popped his BC cherry


----------



## Triple L

Ya Okay LOL.......

Still laughing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

So my BB froze up today and was done. Off the Mike network now. Enjoying the speed of the Bold. Now we have to get 6 phones off the Mike network because it is slowly being shut down according to the Telus guy.

I hate it when the phone's go down.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1293136 said:


> haha - I am waiting for Chad's "Ya OKAY!!!" response!
> 
> Yeah, I heard Tom's popped his BC cherry


Man word gets around. I told my girlfriend I got 2 hats and a pen for 20 grand and got a free machine


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1293138 said:


> So my BB froze up today and was done. Off the Mike network now. Enjoying the speed of the Bold. Now we have to get 6 phones off the Mike network because it is slowly being shut down according to the Telus guy.
> 
> I hate it when the phone's go down.


Do not try updating the old mike bb's, mine did the same. Make sure your contacts are saved on the sim card too. Funny my buddy who works for canada cartadge Home Depot delivery service they just got the mike BB's a few weeks ago from the company.

I think they have the same amount of employees as you, well that can speak english anyhow.


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1293139 said:


> Man word gets around. I told my girlfriend I got 2 hats and a pen for 20 grand and got a free machine


What did you buy? Tell us..


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Good day for a heatwave. Jake (my labourer) and I are working on the shore of sturgeon lake in bobcaygeon today. Were doing a putting green, volleyball court, tennis court and basketball court dor my customer (sportcourt).small world though. When sportcourt said it was in bobcaygeon, I know there's only one place like that, its my buddy steve's father! We used to hang out at this cottage all the time growing up.


----------



## greywynd

R.G.PEEL;1293179 said:


> Good day for a heatwave. Jake (my labourer) and I are working on the shore of sturgeon lake in bobcaygeon today. Were doing a putting green, volleyball court, tennis court and basketball court dor my customer (sportcourt).small world though. When sportcourt said it was in bobcaygeon, I know there's only one place like that, its my buddy steve's father! We used to hang out at this cottage all the time growing up.


Wave across Pigeon then, I'm on the east side stumping a lot. Should have that one almost done today. I've gotta keep my hours short til early next week, home alone til then, and need to be home soon enough to let the dogs out. Looking forward to SWMBO getting home, then I can get back into the full days again!


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1293139 said:


> Man word gets around. I told my girlfriend I got 2 hats and a pen for 20 grand and got a free machine


Congrats Tom, machine looks awesome!!!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1293136 said:


> haha - I am waiting for Chad's "Ya OKAY!!!" response!
> 
> Yeah, I heard Tom's popped his BC cherry


I guess we know him too well now. I havn't popped my BC cherry yet.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Something tells me you lost yours to a deere dave.

Mark, if you're on pigeon, wave over at big ron this afternoon. He's been staying up there the last coupke weeks.


----------



## greywynd

Not sure about this week, I think Ron had to head to Toronto a few days last week. Of course it was almost always when traffic would be hitting a peak. Guess I should think about getting the A/C fixed if I'm gonna hang around RG Peel anytime soon again huh?


----------



## musclecarboy

mt-52 pics


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

I see you have a Hitchman trailer. I thought I was looking at my own for a second thinking I don't have a mini skid!


----------



## musclecarboy

Bigfoot Brent;1293194 said:


> I see you have a Hitchman trailer. I thought I was looking at my own for a second thinking I don't have a mini skid!


Ha ha no that was bobcat delivering it.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1293192 said:


> mt-52 pics


I'm gonna pull a tom LOL
"Wtf man, you shoulda went to the states and bought one" with 300 hrs and saved yourself 10 grand!!!

But still, very nice!


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1293197 said:


> I'm gonna pull a tom LOL
> "Wtf man, you shoulda went to the states and bought one" with 300 hrs and saved yourself 10 grand!!!
> 
> But still, very nice!


LOL for my first machine I wanted to get exactly what I needed and they had it all in stock, plus it's 1.9% financing (pay less monthly than it's worth per week to rent!). No brainer.

When I buy a standard full size skid, I will pick and choose to grab a deal on something a couple years old.


----------



## cet

Tom the machine looks great. Are you going to use that in the winter?

You are right about Evan. He never sleeps past 6:30 and today it was 8:30. We had breakfast and he has been in the pool ever since. If he's in the pool then that keeps the Boss out of the shops.


----------



## greywynd

Been a while since I dealt with stumps this thick, just like stirring the top 2' of the whole thing with the excavator. 

Tom, will look at the pics later, but congrats on the new machine!


----------



## DeVries

musclecarboy;1293192 said:


> mt-52 pics


You won't regret buying that. Our has 2,700 hrs and only an injector pump ($650.00).

Arn't you buying out of the bobcat territory going with bobcat of Hamilton?


----------



## greywynd

Personally, Bobcat's dealer area's are their biggest issue IMO. Get stuck with a poor dealer in the area that you're in, and it makes for a bad experience. As far as I'm concerned, it should be deal with who you want, and that will show who's good, and who isn't.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

A rich mans wheelbarrow. Nice job Tom
When u eat the steak at lone star we will use it to carry u out 
I had no idea what bc cherry was till I saw the pic


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1293195 said:


> Ha ha no that was bobcat delivering it.


Tom how come Bobcat and not Toro Dingo or any of the others Vermear or Ramrod.

You should weld up a carry all platform they are great for leveling and carrying sod and stuff on.

DeVries,

Laura was trying to pawn a machine like that on me last year did you buy it?


----------



## Triple L

Man, I don't think I've ever seen grass soo white!!! Damn


----------



## grandview

Lawns are cooked, looks like no more cutting till we get rain.


----------



## musclecarboy

Grassman09;1293223 said:


> Tom how come Bobcat and not Toro Dingo or any of the others Vermear or Ramrod.
> 
> You should weld up a carry all platform they are great for leveling and carrying sod and stuff on.
> 
> DeVries,
> 
> Laura was trying to pawn a machine like that on me last year did you buy it?


One step ahead of you, already planned out something like what's sittin at RG peel's yard.

It's from Durham East, not Hamilton


----------



## Alpha Property

Any one want to pm me some info/advice on doing a lift level and re lay of some interlock 64ft by 2ft around an inground pool? It's square, no curves


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Congrats again Tom. You did well on that deal-I sent you my quote from Matthews...see for yourself.

Here's a funny video a buddy of mine emailed me...this guy is over the top...



:laughing::laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1293225 said:


> Man, I don't think I've ever seen grass soo white!!! Damn


We started fall clean-up today! Leafs are dropping left, right and center!


----------



## DeVries

Grassman09;1293223 said:


> DeVries,
> 
> Laura was trying to pawn a machine like that on me last year did you buy it?


No we've had our for five or so years now.

One of my maintenance crews has not filled up their machines since last Monday with fuel. There is no grass only a few weeds to cut now.

Royale, that's a great video made for a good laugh here.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That vid is the hugest dick move ever and it makes me laugh a lot.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ari Shaffir - messed up stuff...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Tosh.o did a new "is It racist?" Bit. Check it out


----------



## JD Dave

Looks like a nice machine Tom should save your back a lot.


----------



## buckwheat_la

so who is the self proclaimed guru of sprinkler systems here? I have a rather interesting problem, has anyone ever seen a system set up with more then valve being run off one zone of the computer? Came across this today, can't believe someone would do something like this, and now it seems like the sprinkler controller is all messed up because of it too.


----------



## Triple L

I think I'm offically crazy LOL, this is how you take a stump out... Bore a hole thru it and then do this....

On top of it, then drive down a 70km/h road 4 km's to dump it off HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## CGM Inc.

We are done for the day! Most of the Guys where back by 10.30am.


----------



## Triple L

I'd be pissed if I were on your crews, 3 hour days? Unless I got paid for 8 then it would be all good LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1293413 said:


> I think I'm offically crazy LOL, this is how you take a stump out... Bore a hole thru it and then do this....
> 
> On top of it, then drive down a 70km/h road 4 km's to dump it off HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


That worked well but you'd never get a stump out that size around here like that. It seems the clay goes like concrete around here.


----------



## cet

That was way too easy.

How do you stay so clean.  And I like the safety shoes.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

buckwheat_la;1293408 said:


> so who is the self proclaimed guru of sprinkler systems here? I have a rather interesting problem, has anyone ever seen a system set up with more then valve being run off one zone of the computer? Came across this today, can't believe someone would do something like this, and now it seems like the sprinkler controller is all messed up because of it too.


If your water supply line is big enough, you can run more than one zone at a time. It's not the recommended setup but if you have a system with a lot of zones, sometimes there isn't enough time during the night to water each one separately. If shouldn't really mess up the controller if everything is wired properly but they can get messed up by lightning storms, power surges, etc.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1293447 said:


> I'd be pissed if I were on your crews, 3 hour days? Unless I got paid for 8 then it would be all good LOL


As an employer I also have a responsibility toward the health of my employees! You might not know that.....there is also government regulations for conditions like we have that you have to follow as an employer.
It's always easier to operate illegal....or not have employees to be responsible for....


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Absolutely right Stefan,,,I didnt even send the boys out today...they spent the morning at the shop taking their time cleaning stuff up...a little company meeting when it started to warm up...then lunch and a couple of cold ones on the Boss right after. Whats the use on days like today?


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1293511 said:


> Absolutely right Stefan,,,I didnt even send the boys out today...they spent the morning at the shop taking their time cleaning stuff up...a little company meeting when it started to warm up...then lunch and a couple of cold ones on the Boss right after. Whats the use on days like today?


Agree. You need to balance being a ball breaker and being reasonable.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1293511 said:


> Absolutely right Stefan,,,I didnt even send the boys out today...they spent the morning at the shop taking their time cleaning stuff up...a little company meeting when it started to warm up...then lunch and a couple of cold ones on the Boss right after. Whats the use on days like today?


Thumbs Up I respect my Guys and make sure they make a living, expect the same of them in return (respect that is!). Took 3 years to get the crews I have, must say I'm happy except for a couple students with attendance issues, could fire them but right now I don't care if they don't show up. 4 weeks they are gone anyway 

We got a great compliment from a small high end townhouse complex that the place never looked as good! We started there in December of last year  same crew cuts a low end complex and nothing but *****ing......told the manager about it and even he said some clients are un-pleas-able :laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

temperature record at Pearson has been broken!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

musclecarboy;1293512 said:


> Agree. You need to balance being a ball breaker and being reasonable.





CGM Inc.;1293516 said:


> Thumbs Up I respect my Guys and make sure they make a living, expect the same of them in return (respect that is!). Took 3 years to get the crews I have,


Respect is a two way street...once you have it from your guys, they will do almost anything at anytime for you.

Got the Social Media bug today and posted my first YouTube Video!!! http://www.youtube.com/user/MercuriLandscape#p/a/u/0/DIJz_MDYaNg


----------



## buckwheat_la

Landcare - Mont;1293473 said:


> If your water supply line is big enough, you can run more than one zone at a time. It's not the recommended setup but if you have a system with a lot of zones, sometimes there isn't enough time during the night to water each one separately. If shouldn't really mess up the controller if everything is wired properly but they can get messed up by lightning storms, power surges, etc.


That part i get, but i have never seen 3 different valves all open at the same time off the same zone on the timer. The water volumn isnt the issue, is the timer meant to have more then one valve run off a single zone? can it wreck the timer having too much draw?


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1293512 said:


> Agree. You need to balance being a ball breaker and being reasonable.


I cut 17 acres today. My boss is an a$$. At least he bought me a truck with AC and the customers all have pools...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

To quote Ari Shaffir "its hotter than Africa out there"


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1293546 said:


> I cut 17 acres today. My boss is an a$$. At least he bought me a truck with AC and the customers all have pools...


Grass still green out your way?


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1293558 said:


> Grass still green out your way?


Irrigated and shaded......the rest is pretty much toasted and white clover. The municipal stuff is every 2 weeks to knock the weeds down.


----------



## CGM Inc.

We have a couple green places with irrigation too but even they don't seem to grow much with all the heat.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1293200 said:


> Tom the machine looks great. Are you going to use that in the winter?
> 
> You are right about Evan. He never sleeps past 6:30 and today it was 8:30. We had breakfast and he has been in the pool ever since. If he's in the pool then that keeps the Boss out of the shops.


Not sure how I could use it in winter, I feel it will be like driving on a skating rink if I used it for sidewalks.

So my machine is in for it's first warranty claim, was picked up Wednesday. Left drive pump is leaking


----------



## greywynd

Drive pump? Or do you mean motor? 

I've been quite impressed with how much dirt those things will push, I bet they'd outpush an atv in snow, plus pile it higher.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Here is the regulation/advisory for Heat


----------



## Landcare - Mont

buckwheat_la;1293541 said:


> That part i get, but i have never seen 3 different valves all open at the same time off the same zone on the timer. The water volumn isnt the issue, is the timer meant to have more then one valve run off a single zone? can it wreck the timer having too much draw?


We install Rain Bird systems. On their residential ESP controller, you can run two of their 24VAC valves on each station. I haven't check the specs for the more commercial equipment, but it could be very much the same. They should not be running three valves on the same station (zone).


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mts are the best in their class for moving earth. Not enough traction to pull my gf out of a shoestore when it comes to snow. Marks right, its got more tractive effort than a atv but nowhere near the traction.suckw the drives a defect. Good thing they're covering you with another


----------



## Triple L

Best in class LOL (that must be coming from a bobcat guy) boxer and vermeer and ditch witch have more capable machines in the same class, but I'd probably buy the MT52 cause the controls are awesome!


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1293675 said:


> Mts are the best in their class for moving earth. Not enough traction to pull my gf out of a shoestore when it comes to snow. Marks right, its got more tractive effort than a atv but nowhere near the traction.suckw the drives a defect. Good thing they're covering you with another


I bet it still doesn't have the traction in dirt to pull her out of a shoe store lol


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1293678 said:


> Best in class LOL (that must be coming from a bobcat guy) boxer and vermeer and ditch witch have more capable machines in the same class, but I'd probably buy the MT52 cause the controls are awesome!


I have only used chris's mini but that was gas and had wheels so it's much different. Boxer is apparently really good


----------



## Triple L

Local pulls are at ferus tonight, everyone should bring their rigs out and take em for a run... Come on Grant, and Tom... Stafan and grassman - show me what those dodges got LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1293687 said:


> Local pulls are at ferus tonight, everyone should bring their rigs out and take em for a run... Come on Grant, and Tom... Stafan and grassman - show me what those dodges got LOL


Trust me, I have something better to do on a Friday night......


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1293691 said:


> Trust me, I have something better to do on a Friday night......


Impressive


----------



## R.G.PEEL

What's his name stephan?

Chad I'd love to but ill be lucky to be offsite by dark. No way I'd make weigh in in fergus. Lol my bobcat bias isn't as strong as you'd think. I say that from my experience running minis I like em best. I'm actually looking at volvo for the next hoe. Skids and mini loaders its white and orange


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1293687 said:


> Local pulls are at ferus tonight, everyone should bring their rigs out and take em for a run... Come on Grant, and Tom... Stafan and grassman - show me what those dodges got LOL


Sorry no longer a member of the cummins club. However you will be pleased to know that I will soon be sending in my application to the duramax LML club. Test drove one yesterday, I thought I was in a Gasser with how whisper quiet they are.  Too quiet..


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1293711 said:


> Sorry no longer a member of the cummins club. However you will be pleased to know that I will soon be sending in my application to the duramax LML club. Test drove one yesterday, I thought I was in a Gasser with how whisper quiet they are.  Too quiet..


You are getting smarter you'll love the lml.


----------



## Triple L

What happened to your 08 grassman?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Well chad, is there a trophy on your dash today?

Dave did you pull? Your last pull vid looked good, how's the tweaking goin?


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1293740 said:


> What happened to your 08 grassman?


Sold it a few weeks ago. Nothing but a bad memory now. A bad costly one at that too.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1293782 said:


> Well chad, is there a trophy on your dash today?
> 
> Dave did you pull? Your last pull vid looked good, how's the tweaking goin?


No sir, Chad tried superman'ing it and tried pulling 4th gear, which I knew I shouldn't do, and sure enough, everything was going great till it hit 4th, held it for a bit before it fell flat on its face, exactly what was suppost to happen... O well, I seem to always learn most my lessons the hard way... Atleast I could drive it home....



Grassman09;1293785 said:


> Sold it a few weeks ago. Nothing but a bad memory now. A bad costly one at that too.


I'd be looking at fords! Cause you and Stefan are both experts on how crappy gm's are


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Triple L;1293793 said:


> No sir, Chad tried superman'ing it and tried pulling 4th gear, which I knew I shouldn't do, and sure enough, everything was going great till it hit 4th, held it for a bit before it fell flat on its face, exactly what was suppost to happen... O well, I seem to always learn most my lessons the hard way... Atleast I could drive it home....
> 
> I'd be looking at fords! Cause you and Stefan are both experts on how crappy gm's are


Doesn't take a rocket surgeon to figure the ford thing out.... Lol

Too bad 'bout the pull chad. Still a few left to redeem it.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1293793 said:


> I'd be looking at fords! Cause you and Stefan are both experts on how crappy gm's are


You know it. 2012 King ranch long box extended cab 4x4 plow prep 5wheel hitch remote start fully re built DTT transmission billet 3 disk TC. Billet input shaft and lots more goodies.

See you at the track. payup


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1293793 said:


> No sir, Chad tried superman'ing it and tried pulling 4th gear, which I knew I shouldn't do, and sure enough, everything was going great till it hit 4th, held it for a bit before it fell flat on its face, exactly what was suppost to happen... O well, I seem to always learn most my lessons the hard way... Atleast I could drive it home....
> 
> I'd be looking at fords! Cause you and Stefan are both experts on how crappy gm's are


They don't call it here gear for nothing. The first time I tried it was in Collinvwood last fall and I could barely hold it can't believe you tried it. Lol. And yes I'm still laughing. Oh well better luck next time.


----------



## Triple L

Sweet, bring it on... 

I doubt Stefan will come tho, cause he has better things to do on a friday night, trust him, like working on his 15 second durango LOL


----------



## JD Dave

I will give Chad credit for posting his mistake. Takes a bigger man to that then pretend everything he does is perfect. Like my dad says if you havnt screwed up you havnt done much.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1293811 said:


> Sweet, bring it on...
> 
> I doubt Stefan will come tho, cause he has better things to do on a friday night, trust him, like working on his 15 second durango LOL


No never a Ford. The 07 Dodge was bad enough. Only the early dodge diesels were good. Maybe I'll buy a Nissan Titan lol..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1293811 said:


> Sweet, bring it on...
> 
> I doubt Stefan will come tho, cause he has better things to do on a friday night, trust him, like working on his 15 second durango LOL


maybe he was havin a solo tug match.. I mean pull  :laughing:

is there anything happening in fegus tonight?


----------



## musclecarboy

I don't understand anything you guys are talking about with the pull stuff. Wasaga beach is packed [with big t!ts] today. Awesome weather too!


----------



## Grassman09

Kelso is where its At man or Coburg lol.. Whats your GF say about you lookin at all them big t!ts?   :laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I just got back from the dominican... 
shes not my GF anymore now she my wife. 

forget the titan grassman... go for the minitruck. im sure it will push that blizzard
carry shovelers in the back


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine told me not to go for it as he already has dibs on it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, I actually looked into the mini's a few years back! Went with the ranger's instead! Almost mini's


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1293811 said:


> Sweet, bring it on...
> 
> I doubt Stefan will come tho, cause he has better things to do on a friday night, trust him, like working on his 15 second durango LOL


Your right about that!
Only a ****** or high school dropout will bring a NA motor in +35 degrees temperatures like we have! Take your turbo off and I drive circles around you all day long! I'm sure air density doesn't mean much to you and that NA motors and forced induction motors are 2 different things. Grow some ball's if you can't keep up with vehicles in your class. I have nothing for you and for sure nothing to proof to you!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cedar some times you even piss me off and your comments aren't directed towards me


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Anyone know if Horst makes and endplate option for the 4000series blade skid steer mount
I don't need hydro plates just would like to be able to box the blade
Found one for sale


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1293840 said:


> Anyone know if Horst makes and endplate option for the 4000series blade skid steer mount
> I don't need hydro plates just would like to be able to box the blade
> Found one for sale


I'm sure you can just buy end plates and weld them on... Order now, anything they make is 6 weeks minimum! Adam built his own and they turned out pretty nice... Factory cutting edges for the end plates are $200 so you know its not gonna be cheap


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1293840 said:


> Anyone know if Horst makes and endplate option for the 4000series blade skid steer mount
> I don't need hydro plates just would like to be able to box the blade
> Found one for sale


Call Horst direct and they will probably put them on for you very reasonably. They have rebuilt a couple blades for me and I couldn't have done it cheaper myself.


----------



## grandview

MIDTOWNPC;1293824 said:


> I just got back from the dominican...
> shes not my GF anymore now she my wife.


Good plan. Dominican marriages are not recognized in Canada. Just don't tell her that until you need to


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1293838 said:


> Your right about that!
> Only a ****** or high school dropout will bring a NA motor in +35 degrees temperatures like we have! Take your turbo off and I drive circles around you all day long! I'm sure air density doesn't mean much to you and that NA motors and forced induction motors are 2 different things. Grow some ball's if you can't keep up with vehicles in your class. I have nothing for you and for sure nothing to proof to you!


Only a ****** or high school drop out would assume I know nothing about anything... Maby my dads 12 second NA car would put you in your place once again LOL

Still laughing!!!!! Literally!!! HAHAHA


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Sorry to break up the lovely chat, but NA means North American right? Now back to your regularly scheduled "who has the bigger Di ck" contest! hahahahaha


----------



## sven_502

Triple L;1293678 said:


> Best in class LOL (that must be coming from a bobcat guy) boxer and vermeer and ditch witch have more capable machines in the same class, but I'd probably buy the MT52 cause the controls are awesome!


Little late to the topic but we have a ditch witch sk350 gas unit with the kohler gas v twin in our rental fleet at work, and in 4 almost 5 years of rental service its broken a throttle cable. I just put new tracks on it last week. People love using the thing for drilling post holes with the auger attachment.

Pristine, NA means Naturally Aspirated.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ah!!!! Thanks! I had to look up your definition. Learn something new every day on plowsite.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1293862 said:


> Now back to your regularly scheduled "who has the bigger Di ck" contest! hahahahaha


My good buddy Stafan will always win that contest...

Relax I was just kidding, like I assumed he was to me.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1293862 said:


> Sorry to break up the lovely chat, but NA means North American right? Now back to your regularly scheduled "who has the bigger Di ck" contest! hahahahaha


Sorry to see you pull out of the contest because you just didn't measure up.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1293924 said:


> Sorry to see you pull out of the contest because you just didn't measure up.


I think ur the last guy that should be talking about pulling out

Lmfao


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1293936 said:


> I think ur the lAst guy that should be talking about pullinG out
> 
> Lmfao


That was one of your best still laughing. The wife really laughed also.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1293939 said:


> That was one of your best still laughing. The wife really laughed also.


I'll buy the next round cheers!


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1293939 said:


> That was one of your best still laughing. The wife really laughed also.


The sense of humour comes immediatly after "I DO."


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1293794 said:


> Doesn't take a rocket surgeon to figure the ford thing out.... Lol


Easy now.. Go home Ford boy. :laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahahaha, I know not to measure up, grow'er not a show'er! And theres a problem if you measure up and win in that instance!


----------



## Triple L

grow'er not a show'er hahahaha, I like that one...


----------



## grandview

Got the baby bump going I see.


----------



## Elite_Maint

I seen a few guys out to cut grass Can anyone tell me what's there to cut??? LOL!! At the most i have 5-8 places that need a cut and that's because they have sprinklers and i can even skip them if i really wanted too! At least this rain might help out for next week...


----------



## Elite_Maint

Alpha Property;1292907 said:


> not a drop of rain today in st catharines/thorold/niagara falls, I have some places not cut for 3-4 weeks, and boy does this ever take a chunk out of the pocket book when mowing is 95% of summer income, and 95% of that is per visit residential houses


Just show up do some grass trimming, pick up some garbage and that's it! there are always spots that might grow more then others. Don't you maintain flowerbeds etc?? I only didn't cut last week and was still busy with sod jobs and trimming of hedges etc.. This week I'm only going to do a few places and that's it...


----------



## Alpha Property

I do about 130 ish mostly small residential properties, we average 9-15 min per house to cut, bagging if needed, trim and blow everything off. I only have 4 or 5 houses that we do anything with flower beds at and at most its twice a year to plant edge and mulch and then clean up in the fall


----------



## musclecarboy

That was some crazy rain last night but we really needed it. My site is a little damp though!


----------



## Triple L

This is a Chad operation and a half HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Looks and talks like you too!


----------



## Triple L

..................................


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Watching topgear and just saw the plowtruck of my dreams. Check out the maurader


----------



## Pristine PM ltd




----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Thats a crazy ride!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Jon, u considering trading up all the rangers?


----------



## ff1221

Price looks good, about $750000, but there's no trailer hitch, I'll have to pass.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

just got notified now that the guy doing my stonework is 'sick'..... in july..... for the second time this job......

the job is at the point where that is what's holding up the process. anyone able to throw me a lifeline in the form of a mason would be really appreciated.


----------



## Triple L

Don't you just love employee's.....
I'd bet last night at quittin' time everything was great wasn't it.... 

Time for Grant to get his hands dirty for once


----------



## CGM Inc.

Looking for a sub in Brantford, big mall with 620 parking spots.
If interested let me know.
Just starting to quote it with one of our existing clients.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I don't mind doing it myself. I quite enjoy it. Its the sitting excavator with a backlog of work that bugs me about it. You nailed it. Last night everything was great. Just went in amd fired a good friend and his crew. Now buying masonry tools to finish their job.

Some ppl enjoy firings. I take no pleasure in it, but its like putting down an old dog. If it needs done it needs done.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1294348 said:


> Some ppl enjoy firings. I take no pleasure in it, but its like putting down an old dog. If it needs done it needs done.


Couldn't agree more! Firing a lazy, drunk, never show up for work employee isn't a pleasure. But at the end of the day the assurance is always there that you should have done it a long time ago.


----------



## rooferdave

here is a tough one, one of my drivers has been off for 4 months with bad knees, had one scoped and the other replaced. Sadly due to complications he is now blind in one eye.

Can I still use him to plow for me or is it too risky?


----------



## Triple L

I had a guy that was blind in 1 eye do sidewalks for me for a few years... It never was an issue, we just placed the mirror on the sidewalk tractor a little differently so that he could see better.... I wouldn't worry about it much, but running plow truck and sidewalk tractor are 2 different things as well


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1294349 said:


> Couldn't agree more! Firing a lazy, drunk, never show up for work employee isn't a pleasure. But at the end of the day the assurance is always there that you should have done it a long time ago.


I'm gonna fire the guy thaty keeps falling infront of the salt shed....he's becoming a liability.


----------



## musclecarboy

is this possible? If so, from who?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I actually think I saw a similar trailer on the miska site under custom / specialty

There is a nice dump box on kijiji brand new for $2000 I think it was off a tracked carrier which you could mount to a trailer like grants
And be done for probably Alot cheaper 

Just throwin it out there

Look up allprowest and give them an email they are in PA and make Alot of trailers
Good exchange rate now. I really like my cam superline


----------



## greywynd

I've seen the opposite version a couple times, rear for mowers and the like, and a side dump at the front for leaves, clippings etc.

If you're thinking of a trailer to go along with the MT52 though, I would go a little different. I'd go 2x 7K, with a drop axle. Get the bed height low, shorter ramps and better angle for loading the machine, and much lower for easier loading. Deck over is nice IF you need a huge bed size, but otherwise that extra height can be a nuisance. 

If the MT52 weighs a ton or so (just guessing), you will still have about 5t of carrying capacity on the trailer.

Just tossing some more ideas out for you.


----------



## DeVries

www.brekelmenswelding.on.ca


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Tom!!!! Why did you have to use that paper to write on!!! Made me crack right up!


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1294465 said:


> Tom!!!! Why did you have to use that paper to write on!!! Made me crack right up!


Lol I missed something


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

no, that's the problem! You didn't miss something!


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1294465 said:


> Tom!!!! Why did you have to use that paper to write on!!! Made me crack right up!


I actually laughed at that one also... U must be a valued customer there they even give you pads of paper so you dont have to look up thier phone number


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1294476 said:


> I actually laughed at that one also... U must be a valued customer there they even give you pads of paper so you dont have to look up thier phone number


Ha. Yeah I was actually there today dropping off a hood to get painted. The real reason, if you all must know, is that I know the bodyshop manager. And it's not from visiting regularly you a-holes.


----------



## greywynd

Don't let them get to you Tom, being resourceful and using any freebies you can get is always good. I'm surprised some of these guys can read it anyway!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahaha, sorry bud, that was a clean shot if ever there was one!


----------



## Triple L

About the trailer, I would worry about how it would tow if you had a full jagg on the back and nothing on the flatbed section... On the berkleman website there is a pic of my buddies deckover gooseneck dump, he bought 2 of them, his partner left and he sold one just a few months ago... Thats a $20,000 trailer just so you know on thier website.... I would get fold down sides and a side ramp option and just have a full dump, that way you can load whereever you like but still put the MT on upfront AFTER you've loaded a full load....


----------



## musclecarboy

LOL yeah I tottally missed what you meant because I've been friends with the bodyshop manager for a while. Oh well, after God knows how much more money my truck will look mint. Still looks better than a ford.


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1294485 said:


> About the trailer, I would worry about how it would tow if you had a full jagg on the back and nothing on the flatbed section... On the berkleman website there is a pic of my buddies deckover gooseneck dump, he bought 2 of them, his partner left and he sold one just a few months ago... Thats a $20,000 trailer just so you know on thier website.... I would get fold down sides and a side ramp option and just have a full dump, that way you can load whereever you like but still put the MT on upfront AFTER you've loaded a full load....


That's the whole idea brother. Dump your gravel, drive off the MT, dig out and load trailer, push in gravel, load up machine and roll out. Bang down little jobs in hours and save the cost of a bin and bulk material delivery. The dump section would be more forward of the axles so even if some idiot loaded right at the @ss end it would still be over the axles comfortably.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Aw, I went to bed early and missed all the tomfoolery.

Keep in mind that while that looks good on (bodyshop) paper, that's an extremely heavy trailer. You're basically taking mine (heavy), and adding the weight of sides, hydro rams pump etc... And a little bit of aggregate gets heavy really fast. You'd best be buying a freightliner with it. Plus when you factor in your time dumping and picking up gravel, you could have ran the mt on another job and hired ackmed and habib to truck for you. Just some thoughts. Rp would make it for you too. A full dump gooseneck like chad suggested would be simpler and more useful. Also, keep it short, no need to be long if you're carrying aggregate.


----------



## Triple L

My buddy pulls his with an f-450, he's scaled in at 41,000 a few times!!! He's the only person I know that has broken a 30,000 lbs gooseneck hitch that's on the pickup... Sheared off the crossmembers of it LOL pulling over 30K with a pickup dosent seem like the smartest most sistainable thing to me either, but his 6.4's have treated him well soo far... Touch wood


----------



## Triple L

Happy birthday Jon!!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

How old Jon?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the other big problem with that trailer you drew Tom is the ramps at the end would be so damn heavy to slide off and in ect
Love the idea though Infact I thought about something like it to haul brick up front and gravel in the back. the camsuperline has a 3 way dump and that's what I thought would go over the axels with fold down sides all around. That way you can haul pallets of anything. A few tool boxes also.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Great concept Tom, 

For reasons stated I would shy against it...think about tomorrow when you have to hire a few guys...who's going to pull that monstrosity of a trailer around? 

And who's going to buy it when its no good for you anymore?

FWIW your almost better off putting the MT on the flatbed you construct for the dually and get yourself a dump trailer.

Happy Birthday Jon!


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1294540 said:


> Great concept Tom,
> 
> For reasons stated I would shy against it...think about tomorrow when you have to hire a few guys...who's going to pull that monstrosity of a trailer around?
> 
> And who's going to buy it when its no good for you anymore?
> 
> FWIW your almost better off putting the MT on the flatbed you construct for the dually and get yourself a dump trailer.
> 
> Happy Birthday Jon!


Happy birthday Jon, try to work less than 18h today!

After thinking about it more I agree. I will just put a heavy bumper pull hitch and have a standard dump trailer and a flatbed with ramps on the truck. The MT is 2500lb so the truck takes it easy.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

when is the next gtg? Im getting thirsty.  I haven't seen jd spill his beer and fall out of the chair in a while.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'd go simple gooseneck dump with tandem duals. The flatbed/ramps is a great idea for just moving machine. Do that anyway. If you have a trailer anyway might as well let all the weight chill on those axles. You can get them as cheap as 10k. 

I see the idea of a gtg and raise you a 28 for the host!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Happy birfday Jon.


----------



## grandview

musclecarboy;1294432 said:


> is this possible? If so, from who?


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1294598 said:


> I'd go simple gooseneck dump with tandem duals. The flatbed/ramps is a great idea for just moving machine. Do that anyway. If you have a trailer anyway might as well let all the weight chill on those axles. You can get them as cheap as 10k.
> 
> I see the idea of a gtg and raise you a 28 for the host!


Why tandem duals for a 24', I think 3-7K's would be better, less tounge weight, less tires to replace, extra axle with brakes and lower deck heigth no?


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1294547 said:


> when is the next gtg? Im getting thirsty.  I haven't seen jd spill his beer and fall out of the chair in a while.


JD is still in the combine. With all the cloud cover we can work for s few more hours. I'm in for a GTG but my shop is a disaster.

Happy Birthday Jon. Hope you get a Hummer!!


----------



## adamhumberview

have any of you all started to search for additions for the upcoming season? equipment wise? im looking for a truck for the sidewalks.. any thoughts?


----------



## forbidden

One of the local companies out here uses a similar design trailer on their mowing routes. A gooseneck cargo trailer, 16' box with a 8' side ramped door, dump container on the back, triple axle. I have not had a chance to look into it yet but my bet is that it also has a Billy Goat or other type of debris loader onboard to offload all their clippings. This intrigues me as it is along the design of something that I am looking for.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1294667 said:


> Happy Birthday Jon. Hope you get a Hummer!!


If he hasnt married her yet he still stands a chance but I heard the GM discontinued them a few years ago...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

crack me up, I hear after you get married, they only get better! No?

Anyway, thanks for the birthday wishes. I am hoping to do a get together at the end of August. Might be open concept if we don't end up doing a steel building!

29 isn't old is it? Damn...


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1294690 said:


> crack me up, I hear after you get married, they only get better! No?
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the birthday wishes. I am hoping to do a get together at the end of August. Might be open concept if we don't end up doing a steel building!
> 
> 29 isn't old is it? Damn...


29 what you talking about I thought you were turning 24 or something. Happy Birthday boss man. Nothing beats drinking beer in a open gravel parking lot, only for everyone to get busted rolling outta there by the cops.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I said tandem dual over tri, cu you don't bind the axles when turning. You do wear the scrub tires though as you and I discussed when I safetied mine. The brakes on a 10k axle are sized accordingly so breaks don't factor in. I just hate watching my tandem 7k trailer turn sharp cuz you can see the strain. Tries really twist. Only triaxles I agree with are when one is a lift axle.

I'm hoping the addition for our snow this year will be a terrastar. Have to see how the rest of the season goes though. Have to have enough to make it through winter before buying any more.I really like them though and they're priced right compared to anything from big 3. Fingers crossed the next half of construction season goes as well as first half or else I'm in black magic for another year.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1294690 said:


> crack me up, I hear after you get married, they only get better! No?
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the birthday wishes. I am hoping to do a get together at the end of August. Might be open concept if we don't end up doing a steel building!
> 
> 29 isn't old is it? Damn...


I can't complain I actually like being married. I guess we can call the gtg a tailgate party then.


----------



## ff1221

Happy Birthday John!

Looks like everybody down south is gonna get some rain, we'll continue in desert mode up here.


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;1294741 said:


> Happy Birthday John!
> 
> Looks like everybody down south is gonna get some rain, we'll continue in desert mode up here.


They call for 20mm and we get trace. We live in the desert also.


----------



## buckwheat_la

ff1221;1294741 said:


> Happy Birthday John!
> 
> Looks like everybody down south is gonna get some rain, we'll continue in desert mode up here.





JD Dave;1294759 said:


> They call for 20mm and we get trace. We live in the desert also.


Would you like some of ours, we still have new standing lakes from the spring, and it seems to religiously rain on us once a week


----------



## JD Dave

buckwheat_la;1294764 said:


> Would you like some of ours, we still have new standing lakes from the spring, and it seems to religiously rain on us once a week


That would be nice. We had the wettest spring on record and now the driest July on record.


----------



## Triple L

Working thru the rain and getting soaking wet today actually wasn't all that bad... Almost enjoyable to get away from the sun and heat for a day.... Almost!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1294812 said:


> Working thru the rain and getting soaking wet today actually wasn't all that bad... Almost enjoyable to get away from the sun and heat for a day.... Almost!


Well you haven't seen anything wet in a long long long long time. LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

jd dave;1294837 said:


> well you haven't seen anything wet in a long long long long time. Lol


looooolll!!!


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1294837 said:


> Well you haven't seen anything wet in a long long long long time. LOL


HAHAHAHA.... Somedays I just shake my head...


----------



## grandview

I see the king of Canada stopped by here yesterday to play some mini golf. Don't you guys have that up there?


----------



## cet

grandview;1294863 said:


> I see the king of Canada stopped by here yesterday to play some mini golf. Don't you guys have that up there?


We're just waiting for the last of the snow to melt before they open the courses.


----------



## grandview

I also read there maybe pixs of him throwing his old suits on the ground at the mall!


----------



## cet

grandview;1294893 said:


> I also read there maybe pixs of him throwing his old suits on the ground at the mall!


I'll be at the Mall Saturday.

Who knows for how long. Supposed to be quick but that is anything less then 4 hours.


----------



## grandview

cet;1294902 said:


> I'll be at the Mall Saturday.
> 
> Who knows for how long. Supposed to be quick but that is anything less then 4 hours.


Only if you cc has less then a 100.00 limit on it.

PS since your coming down here I need 2 yrds of black granite stones ,it's from upper Canada .


----------



## cet

grandview;1294903 said:


> Only if you cc has less then a 100.00 limit on it.
> 
> PS since your coming down here I need 2 yrds of black granite stones ,it's from upper Canada .


I'm coming from Boston area. I can bring you some lobster?


----------



## grandview

cet;1294907 said:


> I'm coming from Boston area. I can bring you some lobster?


Prefer crab and beer. And Manhattan chowder.!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Chris, when you're in Boston, try a restaurant called Anthony's Pier 4. Its out on a point by the harbour. I took my roomate there a couple years ago on new years and the seafood is unbelievable.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1294856 said:


> HAHAHAHA.... Somedays I just shake my head...


More than 3 shakes and you're playing with...........oh never mind.


----------



## cet

grandview;1294908 said:


> Prefer crab and beer. And Manhattan chowder.!


I'm sure if I took the Boss through Manhattan I would be broke. I'm sure Boston chowder would pass.


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1294912 said:


> Chris, when you're in Boston, try a restaurant called Anthony's Pier 4. Its out on a point by the harbour. I took my roomate there a couple years ago on new years and the seafood is unbelievable.


I'll have to try that next time, I'm heading out in the morning. Boston was pretty crazy. Not sure why they have traffic lights, no one seems to use them.


----------



## greywynd

Rained out here today!! Been coming down pretty good for a couple of hours. Original plan was to grab a compressor and jackhammer to break up an old concrete water feature, I'm terribly disappointed that I can't do that today. 

Guess I'll just have to try to catch up on invoicing instead, and maybe spend some time in my little shop cleaning up.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Seems to be everyone is chipper and on the ball when it comes to their insults.
Markus that was funny.

saw this yesterday...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Finishing up the pool. next one to start Tuesday....


----------



## musclecarboy

CGM Inc.;1294980 said:


> Finishing up the pool. next one to start Tuesday....


Very cool. IMO, a longer rock for the diving board would be better and also rounded inside corners on the coping.


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1294988 said:


> Very cool. IMO, a longer rock for the diving board would be better and also rounded inside corners on the coping.


Can't disagree with you!
Access was an issue to get a bigger Rock in there.....as always :realmad:
Not really happy with the size of the Fullnose coping, it's just to small to round it! Would have been 8 little pieces to make it round. or the radius would have been to large to fit the corner.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Nice work Stefan...did you guys install the pool too?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

looks good.
I don't know anything about brick work but I'm curious how do you keep the bricks at the edge of the pool from tipping into the pool if someone stands on the edge. Are they glued down or do they have some sort of track they are secured into? 
Bet you that pool was tempting to jump into in all that heat a couple weeks back.


----------



## Mr.Markus

No more line ups for mulch, funny to see the loaders lining up though.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1294998 said:


> Nice work Stefan...did you guys install the pool too?


No....also no intention to get in the pool business.



MIDTOWNPC;1295007 said:


> looks good.
> I don't know anything about brick work but I'm curious how do you keep the bricks at the edge of the pool from tipping into the pool if someone stands on the edge. Are they glued down or do they have some sort of track they are secured into?
> Bet you that pool was tempting to jump into in all that heat a couple weeks back.


PL Premium does wonders


----------



## Mr.Markus

Dean, you should take that sticker off your wife's truck....


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1295020 said:


> Dean, you should take that sticker off your wife's truck....


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## musclecarboy

CGM Inc.;1294995 said:


> Can't disagree with you!
> Access was an issue to get a bigger Rock in there.....as always :realmad:
> Not really happy with the size of the Fullnose coping, it's just to small to round it! Would have been 8 little pieces to make it round. or the radius would have been to large to fit the corner.


Ah man, a long rock would have looked kickazz!!

I see what you mean with the tight corner, yes it would have looked a little messy with a bunch of 1" pieces.

I would have been swimming during lunch break for sure


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1295022 said:


> I would have been swimming during lunch break for sure


Next week I'm making a big waterfall that drains into a pool... Should be cool, what's even better is buddy even has some hawwt daughters LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1295025 said:


> Next week I'm making a big waterfall that drains into a pool... Should be cool, what's even better is buddy even has some hawwt daughters LOL


He keeps your hands busy during the day and at night


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Need help with the waterfall chad? I think my schedule just cleared up and I'm sure I owe you a favour for something. Can I help? Polease please please?

Natural stone copings kick ass for round edges. Ill post pics of the job were on now. After firing the guy that was ******* me around, I got big jon to send me a crew. His foreman is great with stone amd we're makiong 6 ft long curves all day today. Customer loves it. Ill post pics asap. Ppms gonna get more work out of this.


----------



## Triple L

I'm sure you have enough on your plate Grant, I think I'll be good, Thanks for the offer tho


----------



## R.G.PEEL

You said hot daughters, I already phoned all customers and said "something came up"


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahahaha, amazing how that makes the day go by amazing! Is there a pool that they can use while you work on the fall?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Looks like chads hosting the next PS GTG at his jobsite.


----------



## Triple L

Anymoney says farmer dave is probably the worst ever at this game LOL

http://www.kcgames.com/games/the-tractor-carrying-dangerous-goods.html


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1295191 said:


> Anymoney says farmer dave is probably the worst ever at this game LOL
> 
> http://www.kcgames.com/games/the-tractor-carrying-dangerous-goods.html


It's Saturday night you should be on the prowl. This might help you.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1295196 said:


> It's Saturday night you should be on the prowl. This might help you.


 now me and my brother are experts LOL


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1294980 said:


> Finishing up the pool. next one to start Tuesday....


I cant wait to see the next one you are starting Tuesday. However did you get the job you start Tueaday?? payup

Hurry up and start it so I can do the trees and sodding already.Thumbs Up


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Nothing like a good old fashioned roasted pig and copious amounts of Corona beer to wash it all down on a Saturday night with family and friends. Had to drive to Hornsby to pick this one up this afternoon...well worth the drive.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1295216 said:


> Nothing like a good old fashioned roasted pig and copious amounts of Corona beer to wash it all down on a Saturday night with family and friends. Had to drive to Hornsby to pick this one up this afternoon...well worth the drive.
> 
> View attachment 98776


It seems that's where all the pigs I've had come from (no pun intended). Nothing like pork on a bun. My buddy has a big roaster and it turns out to be an all day thing.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1295203 said:


> now me and my brother are experts LOL


Girls love a guy with self confidence, look at Jon if he can meet a girl anyone can. LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1295216 said:


> Nothing like a good old fashioned roasted pig and copious amounts of Corona beer to wash it all down on a Saturday night with family and friends. Had to drive to Hornsby to pick this one up this afternoon...well worth the drive.
> 
> View attachment 98776


YUM


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1295227 said:


> It seems that's where all the pigs I've had come from (no pun intended). Nothing like pork on a bun. My buddy has a big roaster and it turns out to be an all day thing.


I agree........our street has a gtg every year with pig/lamb or beef. Always a good time...everyone walks in and rolls home. BYOB...chair, appetite and enough side for about 30 people. Followed by bonfire and DJ country music.Dinner from 6:00pm-3:00am.
Can't beat it without a beach.


----------



## goel

We went to the local races last night.

Lots of rubbing is racing, racing is rubbing.

No serious injuries, lots and lots of yellow flags and sheet metal flying. Main event got cut down to 30 laps from 35 because of the fun.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1295204 said:


> I cant wait to see the next one you are starting Tuesday. However did you get the job you start Tueaday?? payup
> 
> Hurry up and start it so I can do the trees and sodding already.Thumbs Up


Just apply the same discount to the snow work you are doing for me....think you are still waaaaayyyyy ahead!
There will be another pool after the one we start next week....booked for end of August.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Went for a drive to "Lowville" today, nice little Bistro there and "art in the park" behind the place.
Some really nice water features and Iron work!


----------



## McGaw

If anyone has any pond liners kicking around or know of somewhere cheap to get it, I'm looking for 15' x 15'


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Not sure if you're looking for hard formed liner or the rubber membrane? Terrafix in etobicoke sells membranes and bentonite lining systems

Just heading back from bobcaygeon. Had my first nice relaxing weekend of the summer. Tons of seadooing, chillin at the pigeon lake sandbar, beers, cruised in my buddy's new tunnel hull. Very nice couple days.

Also no diesels all weekend! Left the truck parked. My old man through me the keys to his corvette anytime I went into town. Hope everyone else had fun too. Back to reality tomorrow.


----------



## cet

Passed a sign today that said there are truck pulls at the Sutton Fair next weekend.
Any of you guys going there to pull. I will show up if so.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1295578 said:


> Passed a sign today that said there are truck pulls at the Sutton Fair next weekend.
> Any of you guys going there to pull. I will show up if so.


I wanted to go so bad but my truck won't be ready by then.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1295591 said:


> I wanted to go so bad but my truck won't be ready by then.


Bring the Denali.

And no I won't bring my truck.


----------



## McGaw

I'm looking for the soft stuff. Just to do a little pond in my back yard. 
Thanks, I'll check them out. Compare them to the local suppliers here.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think you are looking around $.90 a foot for the decent stuff.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;1295228 said:


> Girls love a guy with self confidence, look at Jon if he can meet a girl anyone can. LOL


This is true! I am a lucky guy! Can't imagine how she has put up with me for 9 years now...


----------



## ff1221

*.*



McGaw;1295569 said:


> If anyone has any pond liners kicking around or know of somewhere cheap to get it, I'm looking for 15' x 15'


You've got one of the biggest pond and pool liner manufacturers right in your backyard, call Deys, they are on Sarnia Rd. at Hyde Park Rd., they will direct sell to you.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Pristine PM ltd;1295609 said:


> This is true! I am a lucky guy! Can't imagine how she has put up with me for 9 years now...


Is there a PS table at the wedding?


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1295597 said:


> Bring the Denali.
> 
> And no I won't bring my truck.


The funny thing was I started looking at a urea and dpf delete for it. Had to slap myself and turn the computer off. My truck is in Indiana getting massaged hopefully it will run like a raped ape when I get it back.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1295609 said:


> This is true! I am a lucky guy! Can't imagine how she has put up with me for 9 years now...


I'm still wondering how I've put up with you for 3 years. LOL On a serious note anyone have a crew or person that will come to my house and pick weeds in my flower beds and burms. My place is a disaster and I just want to pay someone to do it. I will pay what it's worth not looking for favours.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Are you the only farmer in Ontario without a crew of Mexicans?

My wife bought a Roomba today...not saying anymore.


----------



## Triple L

Gotta love curvilinear pools, prereferial vision says your good to go, until you fall right in... DAMN!!!! O well, it was a good laugh... Good thing my phone wasn't on me...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Well done chad!

Johnny. Teach the roomba to cook and send the mrs. On her way. Lol she's obsolete now!

Sounds like everyones doing pools on here. Were doing the landscape around one in 2 weeks.


----------



## McGaw

I found a guy last night on kijiji who says he does custom ones any size. He said $100 + tax for 15'x15'. I'll give that Deys a call. I've never heard of them. The company I worked for a couple years ago used a smaller local company which has since gone out of business.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1295650 said:


> I'm still wondering how I've put up with you for 3 years. LOL On a serious note anyone have a crew or person that will come to my house and pick weeds in my flower beds and burms. My place is a disaster and I just want to pay someone to do it. I will pay what it's worth not looking for favours.


I know a few local garden girls, I can give them your info if you're hard up.



JohnnyRoyale;1295709 said:


> Are you the only farmer in Ontario without a crew of Mexicans?
> 
> My wife bought a Roomba today...not saying anymore.


Mine bought ME a Dyson.....with my card.  I'd love a roomba...every once in a while.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1295728 said:


> I know a few local garden girls, I can give them your info if you're hard up.
> 
> .


I'm gonna be sending one of my guys up to clean stuff up for Dave....

You can send a "garden girl" down here if she's hot LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1295741 said:


> I'm gonna be sending one of my guys up to clean stuff up for Dave....
> 
> You can send a "garden girl" down here if she's hot LOL


Careful what you ask for.........when it's 38 degrees out.........I'm hot. (Since when are you choosy.) lol


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1295743 said:


> Careful what you ask for.........when it's 38 degrees out.........I'm hot. (Since when are you choosy.) lol


Its a good thing I have paper towel in my truck........ Not funny at all!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1295745 said:


> Its a good thing I have paper towel in my truck........ Not funny at all!!!


Yeah I hovered over the submit button before it slipped.


----------



## Moto52

R.G.PEEL;1295575 said:


> Not sure if you're looking for hard formed liner or the rubber membrane? Terrafix in etobicoke sells membranes and bentonite lining systems
> 
> Just heading back from bobcaygeon. Had my first nice relaxing weekend of the summer. Tons of seadooing, chillin at the pigeon lake sandbar, beers, cruised in my buddy's new tunnel hull. Very nice couple days.
> 
> Also no diesels all weekend! Left the truck parked. My old man through me the keys to his corvette anytime I went into town. Hope everyone else had fun too. Back to reality tomorrow.


What kind of tunnel boat is it? and engine? I'm pretty big into speed boats just sold my STV last year but looking to get something else..


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1295745 said:


> Its a good thing I have paper towel in my truck........ Not funny at all!!!


Stop stealing my lines or I'll post a pic of my phone. LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Moto52;1295769 said:


> What kind of tunnel boat is it? and engine? I'm pretty big into speed boats just sold my STV last year but looking to get something else..


Ignore the chubby pasty white kid in the middle, Focus on the boat. Its an 18' Talon with a 150 black on the back and a hydraulic jack plate. STVs are quick little boats too. Same guy who owns this one (on left) had a 21' charger with a 200 black the whole time we were growing up. Always shows up at the dock with something fairly quick! The talon doesn't set any records or anything but it sure is fun. 70mph feels pretty wild in something so small! Fastest I ever went in a boat was 127mph in a 36' nortech supercat. It was more fun but 70 in the smaller one is scarrier as you well know from your stv. what was on it?


----------



## greywynd

Looks like the Pigeon Lake sandbar was a pretty busy spot. I think the fastest boat I've played with was a Ranger bass boat with a 225 on it, iirc it topped out about 70 or so. pretty wild ride in a boat that is so open!


----------



## grandview

Good a better pix of the chick in the black bikini?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

sandbar was pretty packed. Doesn't show as much the way the pic is facing. 

Grandview, I don't have a pic of them for you but there was a skiboat that showed up with 8 partying girls. no guys. not even the driver! Girlfriend is out of province for the month but apparently I still need to behave lol, so I could only look. Quite the show though.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1295649 said:


> The funny thing was I started looking at a urea and dpf delete for it. Had to slap myself and turn the computer off..


Get it get it... I'll borrow it for 6 month or 12'000k until my warranty kicks in then you can have it all back. If I ever get the damn truck that is.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Is anyone interested in a three year old female sheppard. Shes super smart and is very gentle. Shes cost me 350 bucks in fees because she keeps escaping our fenced in yard and wanders off. Shes obviously bored or doesnt like the idea of being a guard dog. Weve tried everything to keep her in the yard but its obvious she wants attention and more human interaction. She would make a great house pet but i have 2 already. Free to a good home or shes going to humane society in the morning.


----------



## Elite_Maint

I wanted to get some info if anyone here knows what do i have to do so i can be licensed in weed spraying??? you can PM me with info.

thanks!


----------



## CGM Inc.

E Maintenance;1295809 said:


> I wanted to get some info if anyone here knows what do i have to do so i can be licensed in weed spraying??? you can PM me with info.
> 
> thanks!


You have to take the test at Ministry of Environment, I haven't looked into it but most likely will do it too in the near future. You need a spray licence to apply Fiesta....


----------



## Triple L

Its open book, hard but common sense mostly... I've had myn for 3 years now...


----------



## DeVries

Just wrote mine this spring, apparently only thirty percent pass the first time.

Anyone else have crabgrass issues? We have one place that's just gone crazy. 

We have an election coming in October time to lobby your local politician (unless you are voting Liberal) to amend the ban.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

http://www.ontariopesticide.com/optc/


----------



## Moto52

R.G.PEEL;1295780 said:


> Ignore the chubby pasty white kid in the middle, Focus on the boat. Its an 18' Talon with a 150 black on the back and a hydraulic jack plate. STVs are quick little boats too. Same guy who owns this one (on left) had a 21' charger with a 200 black the whole time we were growing up. Always shows up at the dock with something fairly quick! The talon doesn't set any records or anything but it sure is fun. 70mph feels pretty wild in something so small! Fastest I ever went in a boat was 127mph in a 36' nortech supercat. It was more fun but 70 in the smaller one is scarrier as you well know from your stv. what was on it?


It was an stv procomp which is totally different then the chargers. engine was a fully ported merc 260. never had it totally setup for topend but it would do 115mph very easy.


----------



## pusher21

does anyone know of a place that can create logos? Pm me with info


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Ya I know what boat you're talking. They're awesome, but scary. Post some pics!


----------



## snowplowchick

Hey guys, do any of you know if there is a 96 inch blower for a skidsteer. Thanks


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I've seen one with an 8' mouth that channels to a 6ft auger. Depending on the flow rate of your machine that may be too much resistance. My 6' runs great at 17-23gpm but couldn't moce 30 percent more snow without more flow behind it.

Anyone going to beerfest tomorrow?


----------



## Triple L

snowplowchick;1296051 said:


> Hey guys, do any of you know if there is a 96 inch blower for a skidsteer. Thanks


I'm sure FFC makes one that big, hydro snowblowers arnt cheap tho! I like the cat style blower the way the impeller is turned 90 degrees so its pulling the snow in from the auger instead of the standard type units.... Buddy around here has a big blower on his cat 906H loader with standard flow (23 I believe), works pretty good apparantly...


----------



## musclecarboy

Snow already??? LOL I'm actually looking forward to winter but still want a good 3.5 months of stone work to go.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I was up till 3 am thinking about snow actually. We just finalized our ford order, and I am hoping for a few more really good subs. 3 months is nothing.


----------



## Triple L

How many more are you getting jon? More 550's or rangers LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Not sure about really good but I can be a mediocre sub in some capacity...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We have ordered two F350's, no 550 till spring, and maybe one of the last rangers ever... but probably not.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

R.G.PEEL;1296083 said:


> Not sure about really good but I can be a mediocre sub in some capacity...


THE POSITION HAS BEEN FILLED


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1296080 said:


> Snow already??? LOL I'm actually looking forward to winter but still want a good 3.5 months of stone work to go.


Our new equipment is already ordered and partially delivered.
Winter always comes faster as expected when your not ready for it.

With everyone on here picking up new work someone must lose a lot of work out there.
Just quoting a Sunshine site....what a dump!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think the Sunshines of the world are slowly losing. I drove by something I bid against them on not to long ago... supposed to be 12 cuts a season... I would say they are maybe on cut 3.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1296090 said:


> I think the Sunshines of the world are slowly losing. I drove by something I bid against them on not to long ago... supposed to be 12 cuts a season... I would say they are maybe on cut 3.


Was a parts mfg plant. I'm sure they get what they pay for but it still looks like they haven't been cut or visited for the past 4 weeks. I'm supposed to quote the front on a weekly cut and the back monthly or twice a year


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Jon, 



 ?

Stephan, if you're only cutting twice, you should get a guy with a nice new brushcat to do it... I know someone...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahaha, Dean Blundell!


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1296099 said:


> Jon,
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Stephan, if you're only cutting twice, you should get a guy with a nice new brushcat to do it... I know someone...


Me too if I get it since I will put one on a JD


----------



## Triple L

...........


----------



## snowplowchick

Triple L;1296119 said:


> ...........


What does that mean


----------



## grandview

snowplowchick;1296133 said:


> What does that mean





Triple L;1296119 said:


> ...........


He deleted it before MJD did!


----------



## Triple L

grandview;1296137 said:


> He deleted it before MJD did!


More less lol... Wouldn't want Stefan to get his panties in a knot again.......


----------



## snowplowchick

Triple L;1296139 said:


> More less lol... Wouldn't want Stefan to get his panties in a knot again.......


Wow. Who knew you could show such restraint. lol.

Saw a landscape crew with Dixie Choppers the other day. They do 15 mph cutting grass it says.


----------



## Triple L

they seem like nice mowers, but not very common down here... My Hustler super Z does 15 mph as well, you can actually cut grass farily well at that speed, if you got wicked flat wide open properties...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahaha, I love how you delete something Chad only to stir the pot a min later!!!! 

mmmm, that's some good sludge.


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1296158 said:


> they seem like nice mowers, but not very common down here... My Hustler super Z does 15 mph as well, you can actually cut grass farily well at that speed, if you got wicked flat wide open properties...


Same with my 997 John Deere, it's about that speed and does a pretty good job, especially for the properties we cut.

JohnyRoyale, nice meeting you last night, Miya made it through the night without any problems, might be a new dominant dog in our house though, she put our old girl down a couple of times, everybody is slowly starting to get along.


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;1296194 said:


> Same with my 997 John Deere, it's about that speed and does a pretty good job, especially for the properties we cut.
> 
> JohnyRoyale, nice meeting you last night, Miya made it through the night without any problems, might be a new dominant dog in our house though, she put our old girl down a couple of times, everybody is slowly starting to get along.


Nice to see the dog went to a good home instead of the pound.


----------



## snowplowchick

ff1221;1296194 said:


> Same with my 997 John Deere, it's about that speed and does a pretty good job, especially for the properties we cut.
> 
> JohnyRoyale, nice meeting you last night, Miya made it through the night without any problems, might be a new dominant dog in our house though, she put our old girl down a couple of times, everybody is slowly starting to get along.


That is so sweet of you ff1221. I was wondering if JohnnyR actually sent her to the pound or not. Such a kind thing to do.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Glad to have met you too Mike. I feel alot better now knowing she will be in a loving home. Thanks again. Btw, she did the exact same thing with our other sheppard...it didnt take long for them to take a liking to each other.


----------



## musclecarboy

Woodbine exit on EB 407 is closed, counted 18 opp vehicles but no ambulance/fire. There are a few machines there for bridge repair, maybe a worker was hit earlier? Pretty weird.


----------



## ff1221

JD Dave;1296195 said:


> Nice to see the dog went to a good home instead of the pound.





snowplowchick;1296198 said:


> That is so sweet of you ff1221. I was wondering if JohnnyR actually sent her to the pound or not. Such a kind thing to do.


It didn't take much, I love Shepherds, and I knew my wife wouldn't say no, but I must be losing my mind cause that's 4 dogs I have to trip over now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221;1296278 said:


> It didn't take much, I love Shepherds, and I knew my wife wouldn't say no, but I must be losing my mind cause that's 4 dogs I have to trip over now.


Makes you the minority......they're tripping over you. Takes a big heart to commit that many times. Congrats.


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1296258 said:


> Woodbine exit on EB 407 is closed, counted 18 opp vehicles but no ambulance/fire. There are a few machines there for bridge repair, maybe a worker was hit earlier? Pretty weird.


worker got pinned between a backhoe and truck....


----------



## musclecarboy

CGM Inc.;1296315 said:


> worker got pinned between a backhoe and truck....


The machines didn't look like they were parked for the day. Is the guy ok?


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1296317 said:


> The machines didn't look like they were parked for the day. Is the guy ok?


serious injuries they said on the news, labor board is investigating.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

We were a split second away from that happening on our jobsite 7 years ago.. Had I not have gotten the attention of the electricians which had their backs turned to us while reading a drawing on their tailgate it would have been a very bad day.

Rookie operator hit the forward control while spinning the seat around and pulled up on the throttle at the same time... Pretty f'd up stuff. 

Ended up costing me a tailgate and a bumper and a weeks rental of a cube van.


----------



## Mr.Markus

There was one up here just a couple weeks ago, backhoe fell on the tire guy and killed him. 
http://www.orangeville.com/news/local/article/1041288--orangeville-man-killed-by-backhoe

Can't say you ever expect the freaky stuff that can happen even when you think your the safest company there is.


----------



## Mr.Markus

snowplowchick;1296156 said:


> Wow. Who knew you could show such restraint. lol.
> 
> Saw a landscape crew with Dixie Choppers the other day. They do 15 mph cutting grass it says.


That rad should be elsewhere, not the side of discharge, JMO Same goes for the air intake Why manufacturers can put so much thought into screens and filters and then put them on the dirty side makes me cringe about the other obvious stuff.


----------



## Triple L

Man Pristine must be making some huge $$$ to buy 2 new trucks... Went to buy some oil filters today, everytime I stop in it makes me sick... Plain jane nothing special crew cab 2500hd dmax with cloth seats sticker is 67K.... Just retaded! Wish I woulda bought 2 new trucks back in 09 when they were giving them away!!!


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1296455 said:


> Man Pristine must be making some huge $$$ to buy 2 new trucks... Went to buy some oil filters today, everytime I stop in it makes me sick... Plain jane nothing special crew cab 2500hd dmax with cloth seats sticker is 67K.... Just retaded! Wish I woulda bought 2 new trucks back in 09 when they were giving them away!!!


Sticker means nothing dude. But I agree, prices are getting up there.


----------



## Triple L

Sticker price means nothing I agree but I'm pretty sure they arnt discountd 12 or 15K like they used to be...


----------



## cet

The MSRP on my 09 was $66,900. I got it for $49,400 plus taxes. It's not loaded but far from plain jane. Not sure how they keep raising prices in these tough times. I saw my share of new trucks when I was on holiday.

The guy beside me had a brand new loaded F350 with a brand new Mobile Suite 39' fifth wheel. He was a cop so I guess he has job security.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1296455 said:


> Man Pristine must be making some huge $$$ to buy 2 new trucks... Went to buy some oil filters today, everytime I stop in it makes me sick... Plain jane nothing special crew cab 2500hd dmax with cloth seats sticker is 67K.... Just retaded! Wish I woulda bought 2 new trucks back in 09 when they were giving them away!!!


Or 07 when people were buying them as dedicated "pulling" trucks.


----------



## cet

Triple L;1296479 said:


> Sticker price means nothing I agree but I'm pretty sure they arnt discountd 12 or 15K like they used to be...


Right now I think they are Chad. There was an add on the radio today saying minimum discount on a extended cab GM was $12500 plus 2500 military credit and another 2500 credit.


----------



## musclecarboy

Considering a fancy 4x4 terrastar isn't much over $60 and its a much more capable truck, the big 3 are pricing themselves out of the small biz construction/landscape market.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Man is she ever coming down! a little more them 1-2mm


----------



## cet

So Dean's been married about a month and he's already MIA. :laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

liked your Trojan comment btw!


----------



## cet

I hope Dave see's it. LOL


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1296626 said:


> I hope Dave see's it. LOL


Ha ha I just saw it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'm not MIA. I've been reading just not much to post about I have been working getting the store ready for back to school sales
Been working on what I want to plow this year and who's going to do what

I no longer have a person to cover for me at the store so now Im looking at a full timer which might let me not work as much

I also had to tell both my parents who are separated that I'm now married. I haven't talked to either of them in years. Ontop I got to have the conversation with my own dad that it's time he moved out of my house that was intended to be a rental. you know the kind where people PAY rent. Its been a tad stressful. Sure not like the previous weeks on the beach drinkin margaritas and cervesas. 

spent today recovering from a friends wedding last night in whitby
waiting for the phone to ring as my best man is awaiting the delivery of a baby

And no there is no bun in the oven over here.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

wow! That was the king of updates bud!

Hope you get a great full timer and work on that oven!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

No baby for two years.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1296647 said:


> wow! That was the king of updates bud!
> 
> Hope you get a great full timer and work on that oven!


You better look after your oven or she'll find a new cook. Nothing better then making a fresh batch of baby batter.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, yeah, we gotta get that dealt with at some point... she's two years older then me...


----------



## cet

Dean do you sell Mac?

I'm not going to ask about your post,my heads still spinning..


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

JD Dave;1296660 said:


> You better look after your oven or she'll find a new cook. Nothing better then making a fresh batch of baby batter.


Good one Dave, that's Hilarius!:laughing:


----------



## Elite_Maint

MIDTOWNPC;1296650 said:


> No baby for two years.


That's what i said too and the oven has been baking for over 5mths now!...lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

no I don't know anything about macs sorry


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

and his soul just hurt a bit that you asked!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

nah not much bothers me.
I just dont know anything about macs and well really cant say I have ever used one. so I really cant fix one. not much demand here in Cobourg and you would have to be authorised to sell new macs.. remember things in Cobourg are a little slow motion

there are still plently of pc's to fix in Cobourg though...payup we just got the internet last week. should be a surge or business comming soon. before I had to drive to oshawa to post here.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, and Oshawa was only on 56k


----------



## cet

Never used a Mac either. My daughter is going to Nipissing University in September taking concurrent education. They have to have a Mac by 3rd year, of course she wants one now.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1296730 said:


> Never used a Mac either. My daughter is going to Nipissing University in September taking concurrent education. They have to have a Mac by 3rd year, of course she wants one now.


At least she's motivated which is very nice to see. Any pics of that new Deere?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1296744 said:


> At least she's motivated which is very nice to see. Any pics of that new Deere?


new Deere hat? or did cet buy a tractor and now its not going to snow this season?


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1296750 said:


> new Deere hat? or did cet buy a tractor and now its not going to snow this season?


It's green that's all I know. Cet has a money tree out back at the new farm. That's what his wife told me anyways.


----------



## Triple L

I actually own a money tree.... But it never goes into bloom.... Piss me off LOL If it only grew like the picture shows hahaha


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1296765 said:


> I actually own a money tree.... But it never goes into bloom.... Piss me off LOL If it only grew like the picture shows hahaha


Im sure it wouldnt be hard to find some bullsh!t around to help fertilize the soil.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's probably American.......... or it's a grower not a show..er (TM PristinePM)


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1296791 said:


> Im sure it wouldnt be hard to find some bullsh!t around to help fertilize the soil.


Im sure now that your married you could use one also...

Myns defentially been a grow'er not a show'er... Maby if I add some iron and copper it will start dropping coins off instead of cash LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

trying to get my camaro to start after sitting for a few years
It's an 84 siphoned all the old gas out. Filled it 1/4 added some additive Cleaned all the intakes hoses ect. There was a mouse 
It turns over but won't fire. I got the battery charging now but should I be looking for a fuel filter. Anyone.


----------



## Triple L

Dump some fuel down the carb... I find even mowers and old pickups with electric fuel pumps get an air pocket in there some how


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

how much.... like a shot or a double? Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1296863 said:


> Dump some fuel down the carb... I find even mowers and old pickups with electric fuel pumps get an air pocket in there some how


The old trucks before efi we used to pump the accelerator twice to the floor, then release the second pump slowly and turn the ignition. I don't remember whether it was for a cold start, flooded start or it set the carb.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1296865 said:


> how much.... like a shot or a double? Lol


Its best if 2 people are around, one person crank it over, and the second squirt some down from a water bottle or something... Had to do that twice last year, buddy couldnt get my old walker started and swore something was wrong and was about to tear it all apart, I poured a bit of gas down and it fired right up, and on my dads old 93 chev, fuel pump was running but I dont know, for whatever reason just giving it that extra kick did the trick... Its worth a shot anyways hows that sound 

If not you might need a money tree LOL


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

MIDTOWNPC;1296791 said:


> Im sure it wouldnt be hard to find some bullsh!t around to help fertilize the soil.


................................:laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hey guys,

Just an update/question for everyone.

We are looking for a needle in a haystack.

We thought we would be able to make a mutually beneficial deal with our mechanic to become a full employee and still bring in other business that we would have a cut of, but it isn't looking good. He doesn't want to give us a piece of the pie for having a rent free/insurance free shop, which is the only way it makes sense to us for a variety of reasons.

We are now basically looking for someone that can deal with us (which is alot to start with), can deal with keeping us on track with scheduled maintenance. Knows small engines, diesel, and gas.

Wants to work crazy hours and have a piece of the pie for all the outside of Pristine business that we do.

Wants to get into sales of mowers and plows over time, and wants to have employee's under them.

Can plow if needed, and run around at 2am fixing down equipment.

They need to always find thing to do, and even if things are slow, paint stuff, oil stuff, go nuts on flyering to get more small companies coming to us for repairs.

They need to be really driven to get things going. They basically are someone that has the ability to run their own show, but just doesn't have the financial backing and also isn't an accounting person.

Anyway, if you know of someone, please let me know.

Thanks guys,

Jon


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1296885 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just an update/question for everyone.
> 
> We are looking for a needle in a haystack.
> 
> We thought we would be able to make a mutually beneficial deal with our mechanic to become a full employee and still bring in other business that we would have a cut of, but it isn't looking good. He doesn't want to give us a piece of the pie for having a rent free/insurance free shop, which is the only way it makes sense to us for a variety of reasons.
> 
> We are now basically looking for someone that can deal with us (which is alot to start with), can deal with keeping us on track with scheduled maintenance. Knows small engines, diesel, and gas.
> 
> Wants to work crazy hours and have a piece of the pie for all the outside of Pristine business that we do.
> 
> Wants to get into sales of mowers and plows over time, and wants to have employee's under them.
> 
> Can plow if needed, and run around at 2am fixing down equipment.
> 
> They need to always find thing to do, and even if things are slow, paint stuff, oil stuff, go nuts on flyering to get more small companies coming to us for repairs.
> 
> They need to be really driven to get things going. They basically are someone that has the ability to run their own show, but just doesn't have the financial backing and also isn't an accounting person.
> 
> Anyway, if you know of someone, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks guys,
> 
> Jon


Do you actually think the guy will have time to fix other peoples stuff also? I hope you find someone that can work unsupervised to the level you want but I do agree with the haystack. Your going about things in the right way though best of luck.


----------



## DeVries

Pristine PM ltd;1296885 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just an update/question for everyone.
> 
> We are looking for a needle in a haystack.
> 
> We thought we would be able to make a mutually beneficial deal with our mechanic to become a full employee and still bring in other business that we would have a cut of, but it isn't looking good. He doesn't want to give us a piece of the pie for having a rent free/insurance free shop, which is the only way it makes sense to us for a variety of reasons.
> 
> We are now basically looking for someone that can deal with us (which is alot to start with), can deal with keeping us on track with scheduled maintenance. Knows small engines, diesel, and gas.
> 
> Wants to work crazy hours and have a piece of the pie for all the outside of Pristine business that we do.
> 
> Wants to get into sales of mowers and plows over time, and wants to have employee's under them.
> 
> Can plow if needed, and run around at 2am fixing down equipment.
> 
> They need to always find thing to do, and even if things are slow, paint stuff, oil stuff, go nuts on flyering to get more small companies coming to us for repairs.
> 
> They need to be really driven to get things going. They basically are someone that has the ability to run their own show, but just doesn't have the financial backing and also isn't an accounting person.
> 
> Anyway, if you know of someone, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks guys,
> 
> Jon


 Well your not asking for much are you?


----------



## Triple L

Actually sounds like a wicked awesome job... My ideal position plus a bit more equipment operating and less the flyering and having employee's to deal with...

Good luck with the search Jon, but I agree, that one almost is a neetle in the haystack....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, might as well be upfront.

We are also going to be encouraging the hiring of more guys like I said, that they would also make a cut of, so basically, this person will supervise at some point, make sure our stuff is all good with the hired guys, and work on building the new business.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1296895 said:


> haha, might as well be upfront.
> 
> We are also going to be encouraging the hiring of more guys like I said, that they would also make a cut of, so basically, this person will supervise at some point, make sure our stuff is all good with the hired guys, and work on building the new business.


Do you really think the competition is gonna come to you tho? The only reason that kinda works down here is cause buddy plows a hospital and 1 other place and thats it... When your kinda active competition I dont know if I'd be going there for repairs, parts, ect... Just something to think about...


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1296895 said:


> haha, might as well be upfront.
> 
> We are also going to be encouraging the hiring of more guys like I said, that they would also make a cut of, so basically, this person will supervise at some point, make sure our stuff is all good with the hired guys, and work on building the new business.


I know you like to think big but how about finding a guy to do all of your own repairs and plow a little and go from there. You can find guys to flyer dirt cheap I personally wouldn't even mention that to someone. Your going from not even having a shop to wanting to open a repair business. I wouldn't expect anything less from you Jon. LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just buy Kooy's and be done with it Jon.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha... why did I open my mouth here!!!

Anyway, we basically need to make it so that it isn't an outright expense. We already have that.
As far as competition coming to us, not really a big deal. We have alot of friendly competition here, and just on sub-contractors alone, that is alot of business.

The main thing that our mechanic does and we would want to do is have different hours. You need stuff done during the evening when you are a small guy, and you can't be down for long. We would almost want to discuss having a noon till 8 business instead of early in the morning.

fair enough about the flyering aspect, that was more of a typing at will type of comment, but we almost want a guy who hustle's. Who knows that he has to keep an eye out for plow trucks and lawn companies and talk to them at Tim Horton's.

I have 3 subs that I have met at the dump, tim horton's, and Markham Mower because I took the time to shoot the **** with them and I am damn lucky to have them. That's moreso what I meant with the flyering. Not going door to door on houses, just always being on the lookout for work.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I know this might sound crazy, but this isn't a one year plan, this is an over time plan. Sounds bad when I re-read it, but yeah, five year plan even.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

My advice and it might not be worth a single cent but still I have to post.

I have one of the most rarest combo's around... I fix computers, plow snow, renovate properties and rent out commercial space heck I use to even own a coffee shop. Im all for many irons in many fires. Id rather have 4 quaters then a doller however and this is the big however... don't give away something that one day may cost your dearly to get back. 

Find a person who can fix your stuff and can maybe can also plow. or just find a guy who loves that he can count on your for work every month. or maybe he is even a tenant of yours and you can make him a deal on trade labour / rent. 

No one gets a slice of my pie... you didnt work like I did and if your want a piece you might have to buy the whole pie.

on top can they really save you that much more then what you would pay to have something fixed? Eg my mechanic charges me $50 a hour. I have his home number. There is not much that I fix at 2am. However come 6am I know I can reach him and it will be in his shop if needed. Thats just cause Im the guy who has an extra truck, extra plow, sander and everything is interchangable. 

Look at what you paid last year in labour for repairs. Forget the parts just labour. If you can employ a guy for close to that then I would say go for it. 

Buy a place that you can rent out space to someone else. Keep a small spot for yourself. Let the other person pay rent which essentially pays your mortgage. Even if you cant get the business to qualify, find a place that the owner will hold the mortgage at a decent rate. With so much going bad fast, there will be guys with cash sitting looking for a decent return on their money cause they cant get it anywhere else, and would gladly hold a mortgage to get a few points above prime. Hell go interest only montly then you dont pay donw the principal for a few years and you have a lower payment but it cheaper then renting and allows you to build the business more. 

sorry if that sounds mixed up. alot of thoughts were going on in the brain

camaro wont start... need another set of hands I guess.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1296905 said:


> haha... why did I open my mouth here!!!
> 
> Anyway, we basically need to make it so that it isn't an outright expense. We already have that.
> As far as competition coming to us, not really a big deal. We have alot of friendly competition here, and just on sub-contractors alone, that is alot of business.
> 
> The main thing that our mechanic does and we would want to do is have different hours. You need stuff done during the evening when you are a small guy, and you can't be down for long. We would almost want to discuss having a noon till 8 business instead of early in the morning.
> 
> fair enough about the flyering aspect, that was more of a typing at will type of comment, but we almost want a guy who hustle's. Who knows that he has to keep an eye out for plow trucks and lawn companies and talk to them at Tim Horton's.
> 
> I have 3 subs that I have met at the dump, tim horton's, and Markham Mower because I took the time to shoot the **** with them and I am damn lucky to have them. That's moreso what I meant with the flyering. Not going door to door on houses, just always being on the lookout for work.


If you have a mechanic to do your repairs and some other running around it shouldn't be an expense. I see what we have in repairs, the math should work for you, just finding the right Guy and commit to make the move....6 month from now you won't second guess the decision.
Doing your priority 1 repairs and also paying costumers is difficult to manage! Who do you service first? I know I don't like to wait if we take equipment or trucks out for repairs.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1296913 said:


> . Hell go interest only montly then you dont pay donw the principal for a few years and you have a lower payment but it cheaper then renting and allows you to build the business more. .


Best advise ever!


----------



## cet

No pics yet. Too busy working it. 

I bought a 5083E Deere. Maybe not the best but for my first I'm sure it should work well. I got a 7' bucket and 7' rotary mower. I cut 18km, 12' wide today. She's pretty dirty now.

No need for money Dave, John Deere is offering 48 months 0%.

Any your right my wife does have a money tree. He's 6'3", early 50's and a workaholic. :crying:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Appreciate the comments Dean, and I know you know your stuff with this regard. We already have the land, it is just the financing of the building that we will be paying, and at the end of the day, we need that no matter what and it is cheaper then a mortgage or rent on another space. So that isn't a concern.

We have the person who can fix stuff now for $60 an hour, and we have spent much more then it would cost to employ someone over the past few years. So we know we have to make this step. We also see the opportunity to make it into something more.

There is really only one other large company in Scarborough that alot of people that go to are not completely happy with, and the other guy that was around for years just closed up shop. Our guy is in the process of looking for a new shop, and for a variety of reasons we don't think it will be with us at this point. He is a great guy, and we will still be working together, but we don't see the mutual benefit happening with him, and to save money, we need that.

You can't forget parts when we know we are paying a premium on parts, and if we can (over time) get to the point of having a proper shop (over time) that is a huge savings as well.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Old guys love interest only cause they can blow their monthly cheque from you and never put a dent in their original investment
My one guy did that with a self directed rrsp. I paid him interest only on a small second mortgage so I could use the money to renovate. 
Three years later I paid him out. You write off all the interest. It can be deadly long term but there is a time to grow and a time to harvest
Now I just collect and pay as much down as I can. 

Jon you could have a shop so many places cause you are every where. A house with a shop. Rent the house or put you office there even


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1296927 said:


> Old guys love interest only cause they can blow their monthly cheque from you and never put a dent in their original investment
> My one guy did that with a self directed rrsp. I paid him interest only on a small second mortgage so I could use the money to renovate.
> Three years later I paid him out. You write off all the interest. It can be deadly long term but there is a time to grow and a time to harvest
> Now I just collect and pay as much down as I can.
> 
> Jon you could have a shop so many places cause you are every where. A house with a shop. Rent the house or put you office there even


man you sound resourceful with real estate. impressive! Next year I want to grab a strategic place for myself (shop/house or a duplex/triplex to generate rent). It seems there's always money in a smart real estate deal.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1296927 said:


> Jon you could have a shop so many places cause you are every where. A house with a shop. Rent the house or put you office there even


Doesn't apply for Milton and Mississauga unless you look for an industrial building.
PITA to be a "legal" scraper around here knowing that almost everyone operates illegal.

We are looking into the same thing around here to have house and shop in one place but you are required to be a nursery or be on industrial zoning around here.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Find a mechanic who is about to close up cause he is sick of employees and cranking wrenches 
For peanuts Offer him a job and have him bring all his tools


sometimes buying is cheaper then building
My place costs 610 to rebuild thats just the building I paid 235 with the land

Real estate gets me goin. I love finding a deal. There r so many tricks.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1296919 said:


> No pics yet. Too busy working it.
> 
> I bought a 5083E Deere. Maybe not the best but for my first I'm sure it should work well. I got a 7' bucket and 7' rotary mower. I cut 18km, 12' wide today. She's pretty dirty now.
> 
> No need for money Dave, John Deere is offering 48 months 0%.
> 
> Any your right my wife does have a money tree. He's 6'3", early 50's and a workaholic. :crying:


I was considering a 5095 but it didn't make much difference over a 6 series machine.
For sure a nice machine!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cet that's awesome. that's a big step for you. Does that mean no backhoe this year 
I want something big but the rental rates I get are too good


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1296935 said:


> Find a mechanic who is about to close up cause he is sick of employees and cranking wrenches
> For peanuts Offer him a job and have him bring all his tools
> 
> sometimes buying is cheaper then building
> My place costs 610 to rebuild thats just the building I paid 235 with the land
> 
> Real estate gets me goin. I love finding a deal. There r so many tricks.


There's tricks but the problem is zoning like Stephan says. I will also add people aren't giving places away around here even if they're hard up. You bought in a depressed time, as well as I and that really helps. With the white belt plan in place around here there are no deals on houses and shops because there are 1000 people like Stefan looking for the same thing. I agree nothing wrong with going interest only, you have to start somewhere and your land and building will most likely be the easiest money you make in your lifetime.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1296919 said:


> No pics yet. Too busy working it.
> 
> I bought a 5083E Deere. Maybe not the best but for my first I'm sure it should work well. I got a 7' bucket and 7' rotary mower. I cut 18km, 12' wide today. She's pretty dirty now.
> 
> No need for money Dave, John Deere is offering 48 months 0%.
> 
> Any your right my wife does have a money tree. He's 6'3", early 50's and a workaholic. :crying:


I'm sure it will be a good tractor. You look like a tree I'm more like a money shrub to my wife.


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1296936 said:


> I was considering a 5095 but it didn't make much difference over a 6 series machine.
> For sure a nice machine!


I thought a 5083 was about 1/2 price. I didn't price a 6 series because it wouldn't fit down the trails I'm cutting. I'm pushing it with the 5 as it is.

No backhoe Dean. I know what you mean about cheap rates. It's hard to buy when you can get one real cheap.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

musclecarboy;1296932 said:


> man you sound resourceful with real estate. impressive! Next year I want to grab a strategic place for myself (shop/house or a duplex/triplex to generate rent). It seems there's always money in a smart real estate deal.


Thanks. I watched alot of old guys make stupid money on land. 
Bad times are not over. Deals will still be around for a while.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I see what your saying jd. Your right it's different out here
you can always try to buy something that isn't forsale. You never know who might want out

Cgm. I bought a plow from Hess landscape near you. They ran out of their house with a big shop and yard out back
even markham landscaping in stoufville runs out of house. I bought a truck from them


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1296958 said:


> I see what your saying jd. Your right it's different out here
> you can always try to buy something that isn't forsale. You never know who might want out


I totally agree. Sometimes people would rather also sell to someone they kind of know and like then someone they don't know at all. I just don't think some people realize just how expensive things are around here. Not saying you don't I was just saying in general.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1296958 said:


> I see what your saying jd. Your right it's different out here
> you can always try to buy something that isn't forsale. You never know who might want out
> 
> Cgm. I bought a plow from Hess landscape near you. They ran out of their house with a big shop and yard out back
> even markham landscaping in stoufville runs out of house. I bought a truck from them


Isn't Hess from out Hamilton way?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I thought it was Milton 

Is the truck back yet? Are you zoned for burnouts? Lol


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1296958 said:


> Cgm. I bought a plow from Hess landscape near you. They ran out of their house with a big shop and yard out back
> even markham landscaping in stoufville runs out of house. I bought a truck from them


What you do and what is legal are 2 different things! If no one complaints you are fine but.....
I talked to all city officials, PITA! They did a case study 3 years ago to determine you have to be in a industrial zoning as a scraper or construction co. All illegal landscapers in the rural areas have had the first rounds of fines with the second one to follow due to illegal opperations.

Running a couple trucks I also would take a chance but not with 15 of them.

Or find a "grandfathered" property with the required zoning needed.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I dont know how anyone with 15 trucks sleeps at night knowing their parking arrangements are non conforming. 

We just signed a 5 year lease on a 6000 sq ft freestanding building in Vaughan on 3/4 of and acre.

As soon as I saw it, I called and locked it up...I asked the realtor yesterday how many hits he got on the building-he said he stopped counting at 50 (and that was in a week).

It took me 6 months to find this place. 

It was occupied by a heavy mechanic business for the last 29 years-owner is retiring.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1296970 said:


> I thought it was Milton
> 
> Is the truck back yet? Are you zoned for burnouts? Lol


As long as you don't have complaints zoning doesn't matter for burnouts either. The next pull is in Elora on the 27th and I should have my truck back for then.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1297011 said:


> I dont know how anyone with 15 trucks sleeps at night knowing their parking arrangements are non conforming.
> 
> We just signed a 5 year lease on a 6000 sq ft freestanding building in Vaughan on 3/4 of and acre.
> 
> As soon as I saw it, I called and locked it up...I asked the realtor yesterday how many hits he got on the building-he said he stopped counting at 50 (and that was in a week).
> 
> It took me 6 months to find this place.
> 
> It was occupied by a heavy mechanic business for the last 29 years-owner is retiring.


Congrats on finding a new place. You still keeping the yard in Etobicoke?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1297015 said:


> Congrats on finding a new place. You still keeping the yard in Etobicoke?


Thanks Dave. Lease was up in Etobicoke in April and I didnt renew (way too small and cramped for the money we were paying). Carrying the Innisfil property and one in the city isnt making much sense at this time and is actually complicating things.

Vaugan is a happy median for the two shops and allows us to be in the middle of it all. I've rented the Vaughan shop with a friend of mine in the biz so it ends up being a pretty sweet deal.

I have our Innisfil shop listed for sale right now and I also have a potential solid tennant ready to move in for the spring...I have no idea which way it would go-either would be a positive scenario for me.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1297021 said:


> Thanks Dave. Lease was up in Etobicoke in April and I didnt renew (way too small and cramped for the money we were paying). Carrying the Innisfil property and one in the city isnt making much sense at this time and is actually complicating things.
> 
> Vaugan is a happy median for the two shops and allows us to be in the middle of it all. I've rented the Vaughan shop with a friend of mine in the biz so it ends up being a pretty sweet deal.
> 
> I have our Innisfil shop listed for sale right now and I also have a potential solid tennant ready to move in for the spring...I have no idea which way it would go-either would be a positive scenario for me.


I can see having one central location being much better. Best of luck.


----------



## Triple L

Raining real good here..... Of course, less then 1mm is what they were saying yesterday...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1297028 said:


> Raining real good here..... Of course, less then 1mm is what they were saying yesterday...


I'm happy seeing they upped the amounts.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1297011 said:


> I dont know how anyone with 15 trucks sleeps at night knowing their parking arrangements are non conforming.
> 
> We just signed a 5 year lease on a 6000 sq ft freestanding building in Vaughan on 3/4 of and acre.
> .


I found a gorgeous property, 10,000 sq ft. Drive through doors from front to back. Indoor salt storage, 1 acre property fenced in. Taxes are more vs my rent now. that just doesn't add up at the moment.

Another scraper around here got called on and had to move into another facility since he was illegal. Not exactly a small shop either. Not everyone is friendly when it comes to competition.
1 call is enough for the city to investigate into your zoning and operation!


----------



## CGM Inc.

what else to do on a rainy day! Crazy Germans!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Surprised they're using a british/american car, not a porche or a volksvaggen


----------



## Triple L

"Professionals" usually have better things to do then watch youtube during business hours.........


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Ya take me for example, used the day for a "business lunch" at the local Moxies


----------



## CGM Inc.

...if you are small enough you have to work....


----------



## Triple L

Or good enough to have the work......


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Or you like the uniforms at moxies... 

There you have it. Stephan is such a large corporation that he doesn't need to work.

Chad does nice enough work that he's in high demand,

I'm a perv with a taste for beer!!

We all have our reasons for doing what we do!!!


How's everyone's snow pricing coming? I haven't looked at any yet and am afraid I'm running out of time.I want to sub a bit of equipment but contract a bit as well. How bout you ladies? Good season coming up or are people going cheap?


----------



## JD Dave

So my 4 year old just comes up and asks me if she can get some kittens. I said how many she says 6. I said why so many? She says mom told me to start high and that way I'd at least get one.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1297084 said:


> I'm a perv with a taste for beer!!
> ?


Me too! And I never will be as good as the other Guy either


----------



## JD Dave

Moxie's does have some nice scenery. I refuse to look at women that way though (just in case the wife is reading this)


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;1297085 said:


> She says mom told me to start high and that way I'd at least get one.


That's scary and awesome at the same time. You are almost proud of her... yet you start thinking of all the times that your wife pulled the same show on you!!!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1297120 said:


> That's scary and awesome at the same time. You are almost proud of her... yet you start thinking of all the times that your wife pulled the same show on you!!!


More proud then not. Maybe I'll try the I only want 6 sexual acts upstairs tonight and see what that gets me. LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

She is going to be a great negotiator one day!


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1297070 said:


> what else to do on a rainy day! Crazy Germans!


Guess his wife got the house..........


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JD Dave;1297132 said:


> More proud then not. Maybe I'll try the I only want 6 sexual acts upstairs tonight and see what that gets me. LOL


If its anything like the peel household it'll get you a smile on your face when you wake up and then 6 new pairs of shoes on your visa bill!


----------



## snowplowchick

R.G.PEEL;1297084 said:


> I'm a perv with a taste for beer!!


Ummm... all guys resemble that remark actually.


----------



## greywynd

snowplowchick;1297185 said:


> Ummm... all guys resemble that remark actually.


Not really...some prefer Rum, or whiskey, or....... LOL!!!


----------



## greywynd

.....dang double post.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

whats a good price on a cover all 24x32 $2515 new 6oz tarp cover

lrshelters.ca


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

http://www.horttrades.com/canadian-snow-and-ice-expo-2011

Ottawa Snow and Ice Expo ?


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1297397 said:


> whats a good price on a cover all 24x32 $2515 new 6oz tarp cover
> 
> lrshelters.ca


There is a big difference in quality of Coveralls so it's really hard to compare prices unless your comparing apples. My last 30x30 was around 8k but it's a genuine Coverall. $2515 sound like a pretty good deal to me if it's built half decent. The cheap ones don't seem to handle the wind very well when mounted on blocks.


----------



## Triple L

Dean - Pick up a farm trader magazine at a local tsc... Theyres gotta be 20 different mfg's on there and with all different pricing...


----------



## Neige

MIDTOWNPC;1297399 said:


> http://www.horttrades.com/canadian-snow-and-ice-expo-2011
> 
> Ottawa Snow and Ice Expo ?


I will be there anyone else thinking of coming up to Ottawa?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'm thinking about it. Let u know soon. Good place to fill out my Christmas list I bet. 
I like Ottawa.


----------



## Grassman09

Must have been made by Downeaster Thats happened to mine a few times zoomin up the 407 empty.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Brrrr. What the hell! 11 degrees!!! I better make my salt order.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1297515 said:


> Brrrr. What the hell! 11 degrees!!! I better make my salt order.


13 here. We really don't need from until Nov this year.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Markus u better put some salt in front of your shed. I hear it gets slippery out there.


----------



## greywynd

Hoping it warms up the next few days, heading to Algonquin for some paddling, camping, and may even sneak in a drink or two.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Wow, you have been married a while! I'd be sneakin in more more th*n just drinks...


----------



## greywynd

R.G.PEEL;1297547 said:


> Wow, you have been married a while! I'd be sneakin in more more th*n just drinks...


Yep...married long enough to know to NEVER leave evidence around anywhere!!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Probably stretching here, but does anyone have any good workers they can spare during the next week?


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1297747 said:


> Probably stretching here, but does anyone have any good workers they can spare during the next week?


Great question, I need some too!


----------



## cet

The good one's are usually busy.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Anybody do lawn Maintenance in Bolton??? PM me..


----------



## PrecisionSnow

*Looking forward to it!*



MIDTOWNPC;1297399 said:


> http://www.horttrades.com/canadian-snow-and-ice-expo-2011
> 
> Ottawa Snow and Ice Expo ?


The Canadian Snow & Ice Expo looks like it will be a good one!

Monday, September 12 will be SIMA's Build-A-Bid and Beyond-A-Bid sessions.

Tueday, September 13 will be the show beginning with breakfast & seminars from 7:30-9:00

I'm working on setting up an evening activity for Monday night somewhere downtown, probably on Elgin Street.  Thoughts on this?


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1297845 said:


> The good one's are usually busy.


Getting many calls lately from the bad ones looking for work!


----------



## rooferdave

R.G.PEEL;1297747 said:


> Probably stretching here, but does anyone have any good workers they can spare during the next week?


I may have some one towards mid/ end of week... sent you a pm


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

This just went up across the road. Im not looking forward to the dust but it will be great for business. The new no-frills will boost traffic, there will be no small shops over there and inreturn it will keep my tenants happy and sucessfull which makes me happy too.

Looks like they cut the grass yesterday. Garbage and all


----------



## CGM Inc.

also should increase your property value in return 
Hope they put the building up straight


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1297959 said:


> This just went up across the road. Im not looking forward to the dust but it will be great for business. The new no-frills will boost traffic, there will be no small shops over there and inreturn it will keep my tenants happy and sucessfull which makes me happy too.
> 
> Looks like they cut the grass yesterday. Garbage and all


Get your commercial snowplowing sign up!!!Thumbs Up Hard to beat the guy across the road.


----------



## cet

I've been doing a little mowing with the new tractor.


----------



## Triple L

Looks good Chris 

I bet you'll never use a Z turn to mow fields again... Cab with AC and a radio changes the world... No more grass hoppers and everything else and dust around you, makes it actually fun!


----------



## cet

I was very impressed how things went.

I had a tree branch actually open the window and hit me in the face but the girls love a few scars and I bet I can make a better story then that.

It was nice cutting a few hours in the rain and not having to stop.


----------



## JD Dave

Looks good Chris. Do you just make one pass or do you have to cut to the side of the road? Also if I was doing much cutting I'd take the loader off, we take our loaders off when doing field work as they make visibility much better.


----------



## cet

I have to make 2 passes everywhere.

I needed the loader to move the downed trees that were in the way. There weren't many but some I never would have mover. I learned to run the left side down the tight side because I could see better on the left then the right.


----------



## grandview

Chris,I think you should cut your lawn weekly so it won't get to high.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1297959 said:


> Looks like they cut the grass yesterday. Garbage and all


At least they made straight lines and looks like the trimmed obstacles too.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1298170 said:


> At least they made straight lines and looks like the trimmed obstacles too.


Very nice edging on the sidewalk as well LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1298137 said:


> I have to make 2 passes everywhere.
> 
> I needed the loader to move the downed trees that were in the way. There weren't many but some I never would have mover. I learned to run the left side down the tight side because I could see better on the left then the right.


I like the loader on....especially if you're going into the unknown, keep it low and it warns you of the big stumps and boulders. I have a permanent scar on my nose from the end of a tree branch when I was plowing 2 seasons ago. I don't know what aggravated me more, the sound of it on the truck or when it actually hit me..:realmad:



Grassman09;1298170 said:


> At least they made straight lines and looks like the trimmed obstacles too.


You say that like it's one of yours...


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1298220 said:


> I like the loader on....especially if you're going into the unknown, keep it low and it warns you of the big stumps and boulders. I have a permanent scar on my nose from the end of a tree branch when I was plowing 2 seasons ago. I don't know what aggravated me more, the sound of it on the truck or when it actually hit me..:realmad:
> 
> You say that like it's one of yours...


I would be out of work if I left a place looking like that. Don't hate on me because I used to drive a dodge. I drive a GM now and I use a Kubota to cut with and a Deere and Cat to plow with. :salute:


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1298234 said:


> I would be out of work if I left a place looking like that. Don't hate on me because I used to drive a dodge. I drive a GM now and I use a Kubota to cut with and a Deere and Cat to plow with. :salute:


My father-in-law is a retired Chrysler employee, I could get employee pricing+ I do like the Dodge new colours


----------



## musclecarboy

So I learned my MT can lift quite a bit more than 520lbs.....

Also, I cleaned my truck today


----------



## ff1221

musclecarboy;1298287 said:


> So I learned my MT can lift quite a bit more than 520lbs.....
> 
> Also, I cleaned my truck today


Best way to clean carpets, take em out and pressure wash em, come up just like new.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1298280 said:


> My father-in-law is a retired Chrysler employee, I could get employee pricing+ I do like the Dodge new colours


 in Germany a lot of contractor vehicles are Orange! Better than white....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cet I like that size of tractor You should run that for two years then sell it to me when i graduate from the sand box. Wasn't there a semi bent artic sectional cheap ? I bet he wouldn't even miss it 
I could help you load it at the next gtg just have him tell a story and we will have tons of time. Hahahaha


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Cet, that's a good lookin setup you got for brushcutting. Congrats.

I've been meaning to post some brushcutting vids, and that reminded me to do it.

The first one is PPM Jon trying it out to see how it works.





The second one is one of my operators learning how to use it. He's travelling pretty slow in the video, but caught on to it and got pretty quick by the time the field was done. 





I also found a couple videos I took this summer that I thought would amuse you guys. I was loading the s185 on the float without a bucket. If you take a run at the ramps and slow down as you go up them, the forward momentum will keep the machine on all 4 tires instead of doing a wheelie. If the machine is running on fumes and you push your luck and stall it while doing this, the machine stops and with no momentum it rocks back on its ass end. With the fuel fill neck in the back door, and the door unable to open, this presents a problem! I went and got mark (greywynd) and my guy jake to give me a hand pulling it off the ramps. First we had fun trying to bench press it. Then we hooked a chain on and dragged it off. Not my favourite thing to do to a machine but once my stupid move was made it was the only solution. enjoy!


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1298369 said:


> Cet, that's a good lookin setup you got for brushcutting. Congrats.
> 
> I've been meaning to post some brushcutting vids, and that reminded me to do it.
> 
> The first one is PPM Jon trying it out to see how it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second one is one of my operators learning how to use it. He's travelling pretty slow in the video, but caught on to it and got pretty quick by the time the field was done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also found a couple videos I took this summer that I thought would amuse you guys. I was loading the s185 on the float without a bucket. If you take a run at the ramps and slow down as you go up them, the forward momentum will keep the machine on all 4 tires instead of doing a wheelie. If the machine is running on fumes and you push your luck and stall it while doing this, the machine stops and with no momentum it rocks back on its ass end. With the fuel fill neck in the back door, and the door unable to open, this presents a problem! I went and got mark (greywynd) and my guy jake to give me a hand pulling it off the ramps. First we had fun trying to bench press it. Then we hooked a chain on and dragged it off. Not my favourite thing to do to a machine but once my stupid move was made it was the only solution. enjoy!


Wouldn't it be safer just to back it on the the trailer?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

In hindsight? Absolutely!


----------



## ff1221

Hey MuscleCarBoy, not sure whether you have the hydraulics for your trailer, found this posted on Kijiji.

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...p-trailer-hydraulic-system-W0QQAdIdZ305771164


----------



## Triple L

FOR SALE - STIHL FS 110, FS 90R AND BR 600

FS 110 Trimmer and BR600 blower only 2 years old!!!
FS90R (SOLID DRIVESHAFT, Can run all attachments) 3 years old but low hours

No hassle special plowsite pricing $500 for the package!

I have made my living off this equipment this year, everything is in perfect working order, but fs90r does have noticable throttle cable wear... Could last another month or another few years who knows...

Everything has always ran synthetic 2 stroke oil since new and has been owner/operator ran, not by a bunch of monkeys


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1298469 said:


> FOR SALE - STIHL FS 110, FS 90R AND BR 600
> 
> FS 110 Trimmer and BR600 blower only 2 years old!!!
> FS90R (SOLID DRIVESHAFT, Can run all attachments) 3 years old but low hours
> 
> No hassle special plowsite pricing $500 for the package!
> 
> I have made my living off this equipment this year, everything is in perfect working order, but fs90r does have noticable throttle cable wear... Could last another month or another few years who knows...
> 
> Everything has always ran synthetic 2 stroke oil since new and has been owner/operator ran, not by a bunch of monkeys


If you're the owner operator I'm not sure if that's a plus


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1298469 said:


> has been owner/operator ran, not by a bunch of monkeys


you dont have to sell all your stuff to try and convince us your not a monkey we believe you


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

musclecarboy;1298473 said:


> If you're the owner operator I'm not sure if that's a plus


your reply was better


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1298473 said:


> If you're the owner operator I'm not sure if that's a plus


LOL you guys are funny! The way I see alot of guys run trimmers I shake my head, WOT the whole time go thru string like its going out of style WTF...

Overall care and maintenane and greasing is much better I'd assume...

Your getting a mint leaf blower and 2 trimmers for free is a good way to look at it....


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1298479 said:


> LOL you guys are funny! The way I see alot of guys run trimmers I shake my head, WOT the whole time go thru string like its going out of style WTF...
> 
> Overall care and maintenane and greasing is much better I'd assume...
> 
> Your getting a mint leaf blower and 2 trimmers for free is a good way to look at it....


Run it like you stole it. Use Gator line its supposed to be good. Just bought a small spool from lowes last week.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

grassman - ill take all those patio slabs if you want to put them aside for me. 
I just got back from the city but I can msg you when my next stock pickup is and I could get them. gotta be worth a few pints


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1298484 said:


> Run it like you stole it. Use Gator line its supposed to be good. Just bought a small spool from lowes last week.


Best line we used is Shindaiwa blue line that is braided! Awesome stuff!
Echo is Ok, steel enforced stuff is crap.....


----------



## adamhumberview

vaughan mills mall just got re-signed for an additional 7 years!


----------



## Alpha Property

Triple L, Would you just part with the blower?


----------



## JD Dave

Alpha Property;1298516 said:


> Triple L, Would you just part with the blower?


Since he's single I'm thinking no.


----------



## musclecarboy

jd dave;1298519 said:


> since he's single i'm thinking no.


loooolllll


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1298519 said:


> Since he's single I'm thinking no.


FOC (Fell Off Chair) that was funny.:laughing:

I'll take the 2 free trimmers


----------



## goel

Too FUNNY. It hurts


----------



## Mr.Markus

Do the boss VXT's come with only the one controler. Or is there a mountable joystick controller.


----------



## JD Dave

My wife asked what I was up to when I posted that.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1298537 said:


> Do the boss VXT's come with only the one controler. Or is there a mountable joystick controller.


I have the mounted joystick controller for mine.


----------



## cet

Well I got all my trails cut. I have to say it was a tough go at times. They called today to see how it was going. Told him I would be finished pretty soon. He was surprised and asked how it went. I told him I would never do them again. Your sites are a disaster and where you expect us to put a tractor is just crazy. Not a good time to call me when I pissed. I got 300-400 meters down this trail only to find out the rest of it is to small for the tractor and where I just came from was so tight there was no way I was putting it back there backwards. So I decided to put it through the fence for a few feet and then back on the trail. The trails are supposed to be cut 12' wide and there is only 6' of room. 

No damage to the tractor at all but the brush cutter looks like it is a few years old.

Dean I hope the tractor does well in the snow. That's what I really got it for. Someone keeps telling me trucks are to get coffee and tractors are to push snow. I hope the old guy is right.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

cet;1298557 said:


> Well I got all my trails cut. I have to say it was a tough go at times. They called today to see how it was going. Told him I would be finished pretty soon. He was surprised and asked how it went. I told him I would never do them again. Your sites are a disaster and where you expect us to put a tractor is just crazy. Not a good time to call me when I pissed. I got 300-400 meters down this trail only to find out the rest of it is to small for the tractor and where I just came from was so tight there was no way I was putting it back there backwards. So I decided to put it through the fence for a few feet and then back on the trail. The trails are supposed to be cut 12' wide and there is only 6' of room.
> 
> No damage to the tractor at all but the brush cutter looks like it is a few years old.
> 
> Dean I hope the tractor does well in the snow. That's what I really got it for. Someone keeps telling me trucks are to get coffee and tractors are to push snow. I hope the old guy is right.


Cet, That tends to be typical for brushcutting. People think that because they are rugged they can cut in fields full of debris and trails full of ruts. I hope you charged enough to make the high blood pressure worthwhile. I've only done 2 cuts with the one I have now and the blades are already pretty mangled (bricks and rocks in the fields) They are still meaty enough to grind back to shape but I can see going through them quickly. The attachment has already half paid itself for me though and I imagine yours must have several times over with that job. Everytime you get pissed off just keep smiling and raise the rates!payup


----------



## cet

In the big picture I have 7 months payments in the bank for a 5 day job. Can't beat that. Takes me well into the winter and that was the main reason for buying it. I can't believe how good my blades actually look. Far from perfect but I've seen my Kubota blades looking worse.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1298572 said:


> In the big picture I have 7 months payments in the bank for a 5 day job. Can't beat that. Takes me well into the winter and that was the main reason for buying it. I can't believe how good my blades actually look. Far from perfect but I've seen my Kubota blades looking worse.


 How can you sleep at night knowing you charged that much.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1298585 said:


> How can you sleep at night knowing you charged that much.


Easy,because he has the money all ready in the bank account.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1298585 said:


> How can you sleep at night knowing you charged that much.


At least your the first guy that didn't tell me I did it too cheap.

No screaming babies here, I sleep quite well.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

he probably cut his father in laws trails. Lol


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1298589 said:


> At least your the first guy that didn't tell me I did it too cheap.
> 
> No screaming babies here, I sleep quite well.


They don't scream that much anymore but the one that's coming in March most likely will.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1298592 said:


> They don't scream that much anymore but the one that's coming in March most likely will.


Well we know now how you celebrated Canada Day!tymusic


----------



## Triple L

Alpha Property;1298516 said:


> Triple L, Would you just part with the blower?


LOL funny one Dave!!!

I'd like to sell as a package deal... Anyone???

They're going up on kijiji tmr, I can most likely deliver in the GTA area...

I forgot to mention, the valves have been set on everything last year but I'd imagine that dosent mean much to most guys...


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1298592 said:


> but the one that's coming in March most likely will.


Congratulations


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1298592 said:


> They don't scream that much anymore but the one that's coming in March most likely will.


Are you serious? Congrats.

It's a 15 min. operation to fix that.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1298600 said:


> Are you serious? Congrats.
> 
> It's a 15 min. operation to fix that.


I know I had it done before.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1298601 said:


> I know I had it done before.


Next time don't do it yourself!


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1298601 said:


> I know I had it done before.


Sounds like your ready for a second time.


----------



## Golfpro21

anyone know a company that sells driveway stakes....the 6ft oroange reflective kind....found a company in the US but not here in Canada


----------



## grandview

Golfpro21;1298608 said:


> anyone know a company that sells driveway stakes....the 6ft oroange reflective kind....found a company in the US but not here in Canada


Canadian Tire doesn't sell them?


----------



## cet

Golfpro21;1298608 said:


> anyone know a company that sells driveway stakes....the 6ft oroange reflective kind....found a company in the US but not here in Canada


I'm pretty sure they have them at Lowe's. I bought 2 4' ones for golfing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1298600 said:


> Are you serious? Congrats.
> 
> It's a 15 min. operation to fix that.


........................................


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1298617 said:


> ........................................


I meant to not have any more. Nothing to do with the one in the oven if that's what you were thinking.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1298618 said:


> I meant to not have any more. Nothing to do with the one in the oven if that's what you were thinking.


I know what you meant just wasn't proud of my submission.My wife laughed but I don't know Daves wife so a la Chad .............................


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1298621 said:


> I know what you meant just wasn't proud of my submission.My wife laughed but I don't know Daves wife so a la Chad .............................


After the things Dave posts anything is fair game!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Congrats Dave


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1298622 said:


> After the things Dave posts anything is fair game!


Come on Markus we can handle it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, yeah, I thought it going a different direction at first with that comment as well, is it messed up that I still laughed?

Congrats Dave, I think you get a coupon for free "snip snip" at this point.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Here you go.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1298486 said:


> grassman - ill take all those patio slabs if you want to put them aside for me.
> I just got back from the city but I can msg you when my next stock pickup is and I could get them. gotta be worth a few pints


K Figured you might be in town this Thursday. They are in my way to get the soil and sod in this week possibly.



CGM Inc.;1298487 said:


> Best line we used is Shindaiwa blue line that is braided! Awesome stuff!
> Echo is Ok, steel enforced stuff is crap.....


This line is from Oregon its braided and titanium. Looked to be the talk of the town over on Lawn site a few month ago or a year lol.. Your Buddy Aram sells it too. I loaded some .95 stuff (thinner then I currently use) echo line and its lasting longer then the Stihl line i run normally which is .108 I think.


----------



## musclecarboy

Officer, I'm not as think you drunk I am


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1298646 said:


> Officer, I'm not as think you drunk I am


LOL, are these Toms famous words now?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

What are you doin up at 4:23am? I just finished float move #1and am heading to bobcaygeon to pick up another machine. Thought I was the only ****** up at this hour when there's no snow.


----------



## Triple L

Guess we know who the 2 hard workers are and who the town drunk is LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol guess so although I wear both those hats! I'm single for the month, the roomate went to visit her familyin quebec. My alcohol consumption is similar to when I was at western! I think my liver misses her.


----------



## cet

Triple L;1298671 said:


> Guess we know who the 2 hard workers are and who the town drunk is LOL


If you were working that hard you wouldn't have time for PS.:waving:


----------



## Golfpro21

thanks CET
Ray mentioned you were all about golf...good to hear...............I need like 250 of those stakes, so not sure Lowes will have the right price point


----------



## CGM Inc.

Golfpro21;1298686 said:


> thanks CET
> Ray mentioned you were all about golf...good to hear...............I need like 250 of those stakes, so not sure Lowes will have the right price point


"Neige" sells them, I know a bunch of Guys ordered them of him last year.


----------



## greywynd

I think I recall someone saying that Salt Depot is reasonable for stakes too.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Black angus has good steaks
PS GTG ?


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1298672 said:


> Lol guess so although I wear both those hats! I'm single for the month, the roomate went to visit her familyin quebec. My alcohol consumption is similar to when I was at western! I think my liver misses her.


Let's hit black angus before she comes back! I won't charge you for Luke's 1/2 day.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

sounds like a bromance rather then a gtg did u guys invite Chad and his blower.


----------



## grandview

Already got a call for an estimate for plowing a driveway.


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1298922 said:


> sounds like a bromance rather then a gtg did u guys invite Chad and his blower.


He said he doesn't share.


----------



## cet

grandview;1298924 said:


> Already got a call for an estimate for plowing a driveway.


I've been thinking about snow too much lately.


----------



## Alpha Property

can anyone out there help me out with a ball park idea how much it costs to buy a skid of bagged salt/ice melt and approx. how many square feet say a 3 cubic foot or 80ish lb bag would spread?

I'm pritty sure i got 10 80lb bags from crappy tire 2 years ago and it was around $100

I've never realy done anything that needs to be salted and i'm taking tomarow off from mowing to go drop off cards and i want to have some what of an idea what i'm talking about.
Thanks


----------



## Elite_Maint

Alpha Property;1298936 said:


> can anyone out there help me out with a ball park idea how much it costs to buy a skid of bagged salt/ice melt and approx. how many square feet say a 3 cubic foot or 80ish lb bag would spread?
> 
> I'm pritty sure i got 10 80lb bags from crappy tire 2 years ago and it was around $100
> 
> I've never realy done anything that needs to be salted and i'm taking tomarow off from mowing to go drop off cards and i want to have some what of an idea what i'm talking about.
> Thanks


Why bagged salt?? why not just bulk??..If you do residential if you can avoid it DON'T SALT. Plow and Go. Call it the "PLOW AND GO" Service plan. Convenience and peace of mind. If they want salt or ice melter etc they buy it.


----------



## cet

Alpha Property;1298936 said:


> can anyone out there help me out with a ball park idea how much it costs to buy a skid of bagged salt/ice melt and approx. how many square feet say a 3 cubic foot or 80ish lb bag would spread?
> 
> I'm pritty sure i got 10 80lb bags from crappy tire 2 years ago and it was around $100
> 
> I've never realy done anything that needs to be salted and i'm taking tomarow off from mowing to go drop off cards and i want to have some what of an idea what i'm talking about.
> Thanks


That will depend on how you are going to apply it. If you are going to throw it from a pail you will go through quite a lot. Plus if you're watching it go down you will think you need more because it never looks like enough. You next problem, bagged salt is close to double the price of bulk.

Using bulk and spreading from a spreader a pound of salt will do approx. 50 sq. feet.


----------



## Alpha Property

i don't think i'll end up doing enough salting per event to warent buying a yard at at time, I don't have a yard or any way of loading it if i got a dump truck load at a time. The only 2 places around here that I can think of i'm 90% sure they just have pure bulk salt, non of those fancy blends, and if i'm going to do this, I want the stuff that works in all temperatures. And if I buy a V box to get bulk, and I don't use it all, I don't have anywhere to store the truck that it won't frease, and I use the bed of the truck for snownlowers, shovels, fuel cans etc, Oh and, I already was given a smallish Snowex tailgate spreader


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I got 3 new contracts monday and 1 yesterday. No idea how were going to complete it all. This morning, my main guy, Jake, wiped out his car and an oncoming one. Everyones not even scratched but both cars are totalled.


----------



## musclecarboy

Guys with GM's..... This works amazingly.

http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/showthread.php?t=353950


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

How do you keep or prevent a sub from not trying to take your accounts
Especially when they only do grass.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Loyalty isn't always a two way street.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I haven't had anyone I sub work to rip me yet but I make sure to mention to anuone I hire that they'll catch a good smack if they ever dothat and I try to make it more beneficial for them to deal with me for years than take one contract. Even guys I don't think would do that and friends. I would expect no different from anyone I sub off of. Tom and jon can attest to thatcomment. Jon brought it up before I could that he would never do that. Which is good because I might need a ladder and a couple helpers to try to give him one!

IS this something that goes on a lot in mainainence?


----------



## musclecarboy

IMO an a-hole is usually an a-hole. Finding loyal, solid guys is honestly a lot of luck.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1299019 said:


> I haven't had anyone I sub work to rip me yet but I make sure to mention to anuone I hire that they'll catch a good smack if they ever dothat and I try to make it more beneficial for them to deal with me for years than take one contract. Even guys I don't think would do that and friends. I would expect no different from anyone I sub off of. Tom and jon can attest to thatcomment. Jon brought it up before I could that he would never do that. Which is good because I might need a ladder and a couple helpers to try to give him one!
> 
> IS this something that goes on a lot in mainainence?


I'd just take his knees out and then when he's down smack him.  Anyone ever work for the Brick?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I've had guys that I (used to) throw work to take work from me. It is a tough business with low margins if you don't kow what you're doing. When a guy/friend/colleague has equipment/insurance/ employees to pay and a family to feed you can pretty much guarantee it has nothing to do with fairness in his mind.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Alpha Property;1298992 said:


> i don't think i'll end up doing enough salting per event to warent buying a yard at at time, I don't have a yard or any way of loading it if i got a dump truck load at a time. The only 2 places around here that I can think of i'm 90% sure they just have pure bulk salt, non of those fancy blends, and if i'm going to do this, I want the stuff that works in all temperatures. And if I buy a V box to get bulk, and I don't use it all, I don't have anywhere to store the truck that it won't frease, and I use the bed of the truck for snownlowers, shovels, fuel cans etc, Oh and, I already was given a smallish Snowex tailgate spreader


Someone around your area has to sell bulk salt!.. if you won't use a yard per event then just ask for half a yard of salt. Bulk is alot cheaper then bagged and you are here to make $$ not use "fancy blends" for extreme cold days when the bulk salt works fine on average temperatures..just my .002 cents....


----------



## Elite_Maint

Anyone do work in Toronto that needs a place to store stuff?? getting a place in T.O aprox 1600-1700sq/ft indoor. I'm going to rent out some of the space since i won't be using it all. Already have a couple guys going to store the summer toys.. still have space available if someone plows or works in the area and needs a place to park. PM ME...


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1299014 said:


> How do you keep or prevent a sub from not trying to take your accounts
> Especially when they only do grass.


2 years ago one of the guys that used to work for me bid and took 10 of my schools for plowing. I think he bid more then that but they only gave him 10.

He was to big to smack so a month later I took close to double that from him and it was summer/winter work. Payback's a *****.

I'm sure we will both be bidding the Catholic schools soon. Should be fun.

He also got in a lot of ***** last winter for poor work.


----------



## Elite_Maint

cet;1299093 said:


> 2 years ago one of the guys that used to work for me bid and took 10 of my schools for plowing. I think he bid more then that but they only gave him 10.
> 
> He was to big to smack so a month later I took close to double that from him and it was summer/winter work. Payback's a *****.
> 
> I'm sure we will both be bidding the Catholic schools soon. Should be fun.
> 
> He also got in a lot of ***** last winter for poor work.


I haven't had a problem with competitor or friends yet I'm also very careful who i speak with or give info to.


----------



## Grassman09

E Maintenance;1299088 said:


> Anyone do work in Toronto that needs a place to store stuff?? getting a place in T.O aprox 1600-1700sq/ft indoor. I'm going to rent out some of the space since i won't be using it all. Already have a couple guys going to store the summer toys.. still have space available if someone plows or works in the area and needs a place to park. PM ME...


Looks like there is a 40' seacan opening up at Duranties.? lol



JD Dave;1299034 said:


> I'd just take his knees out and then when he's down smack him.  Anyone ever work for the Brick?


Dell from here plows or used to do some of there distribution centers. They are shopping around...



MIDTOWNPC;1299014 said:


> How do you keep or prevent a sub from not trying to take your accounts
> Especially when they only do grass.


When I started of subbing for a buddy I had to sign a 3 year non compete contract. I guess its just paper and not sure what would cost more. Him to file a lawsuit or the contract.

Thought never crossed my mind to steal the work off him.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

guess when I sign a sub I'll get their shoe size for the cement shoes and first sign of an issue I'll fedex a set of crutches cod to their door
Lol. everyone sounds so tuff on the Internet In a way I guess a sub you know is better then someone you don't. I'd rather know what I'm runnin against
I once sent flowers to a new computer store that opened an it said. Goodluck from midtownpc.


----------



## Triple L

So what's the whole story here Dean? You subbed grass to him now he's scooping them? How's that gonna work with snow...

I've been lucky enough to never have been in this situation before... Before you jump the gun, make sure he's trying to steal the work and not the customer trying to steal him... That yes I have ran into.... Luckily for me, my guys told me right away and I thanked them for doing so


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

no I don't have an issue but I know a few guys that have popped up doin grass. Now I'm wondering if they are goin to do snow 
See I don't do grass so I see who is doing the grass and I usually keep my eyes open. Just started seeing some plow mounts thats all
Wonder if I should hire up a sub or just sharpen the pencil an take all the snow . I do well with just what I have for trucks
And don't really want to spend money buying equipment cause its nice just harvesting and sometimes I feel that with more equipment you are more of a target and have to find work for it 

Last year I blew a kiss goodbye to a guy and he is rocking the long box with a boss mount and a new 0% terex skid
I know it's like running a race against a one legged man but he was my friend an knows perhaps too much.


----------



## cet

Dean if you are looking for plowing subs it is best to find guys with full time jobs looking for extra money. The downside is they will have to leave before 8 in the morning. Not a big deal for me. I do mainly schools and we get kicked out a 7am.

I bet I have had at least 30 subs and only 1 has ever taken work. We parted badly and I guess he didn't care. He took close to $50,000 worth of work from me and I took over $100,000 from him. I think he learned his lesson. I can work much cheaper then him if I want. I have 1 sub that started with me in 1996. He bought a brand new truck and plow and still uses them today. GMC of course.:laughing:

If you pay your sub well he will want to stay. That's the key.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I just gave my sidewalk guy 35% pay increase for the season he works hard and I like him
My best plow guy got to have a truck all summer and is inboard again with a better pay then last year

I might buy a big blade and take a hoe on rent. 
Jd you still have that artic?


----------



## cet

Do you want a backhoe to allow you to do loader work?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

no I want a backhoe to push my big stuff
I have very little loader work. the only hauling 
I do is from a few small apartment buildings and we haul with my dump trailer
Cause those sites are three blocks from the dump
Site

Piles and push backs I've always used the skid 

When I say big I mean like 2 acres max 

i used a 310sj Deere last year and it pushed well. I tried my 9 ft pusher on it but it can handle waaaay more
I run that pusher on my s300 bobcat


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Hey guys! Heres to hoping you all have had a excellent summer, now looking forward to winter(sry i said The w Word lol) I have a question for the guys that have been doing this longer then me....... With the summer we have had with high humidity and next to no rainfall in southern ont all summer long, For any of you that gone through this before does this indicate how the following winter will pan out? Should it be expected that this will be a crappy year for snow fall? or does it mean the opposite? Any early indications what this 2011-12 winter will be like? *_


----------



## cet

xll_VIPER_llx;1299191 said:


> _*Hey guys! Heres to hoping you all have had a excellent summer, now looking forward to winter(sry i said The w Word lol) I have a question for the guys that have been doing this longer then me....... With the summer we have had with high humidity and next to no rainfall in southern ont all summer long, For any of you that gone through this before does this indicate how the following winter will pan out? Should it be expected that this will be a crappy year for snow fall? or does it mean the opposite? Any early indications what this 2011-12 winter will be like? *_


I'll let you know next April.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1299148 said:


> I just gave my sidewalk guy 35% pay increase for the season he works hard and I like him
> My best plow guy got to have a truck all summer and is inboard again with a better pay then last year
> 
> I might buy a big blade and take a hoe on rent.
> Jd you still have that artic?


Actually I do have a 12 ft.


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1299140 said:


> So what's the whole story here Dean? You subbed grass to him now he's scooping them? How's that gonna work with snow...
> 
> I've been lucky enough to never have been in this situation before... Before you jump the gun, make sure he's trying to steal the work and not the customer trying to steal him... That yes I have ran into.... Luckily for me, my guys told me right away and I thanked them for doing so


I was in this situation earlier this year when I was on a crew downtown. I had no loyalty because they treated me like garbage and gave me no motivating reason to stay. None of the work actually turned into jobs for me, but people try to get private work from skilled guys to hopefully save a bit of money. My guys have even told me they know if they had to manage a job they would screw it up because they don't own trucks or have all the contacts, so they would rather bring work in and get a bonus. Subs are a bit different because they usually have the ability to do the work so you need to be up front like grant said.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1299034 said:


> I'd just take his knees out and then when he's down smack him.  Anyone ever work for the Brick?


We are quoting it too...just got specs and had a site visit last week.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Grassman09;1299123 said:


> Looks like there is a 40' seacan opening up at Duranties.? lol


I only have a 20' lol...


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1299318 said:


> We are quoting it too...just got specs and had a site visit last week.


Good luck, I think I'm going to pass on it. I think Raine's have done it in the past but I could be wrong.


----------



## Triple L

I'm not much for posting job pics but this one I'm really diggin for some reason... Second pic we didnt have the pool pump fully diverted over onto the falls so the flows its not quite right...

I think its cause it went from nothing to something and we only had a 34" gate access to get that scale of stone, both wall stone and waterfall stone in which made it soo challanging must be kinda why I like it... Adding plantings and a walkway and more decorative stone next week payup

Note: the large scale wall in the back was already existing... We just made the waterfall addition to it...


----------



## Mr.Markus

You should post more job pics, they look good.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mr.Markus;1299373 said:


> You should post more job pics, they look good.


I agree, post more. I like seeing this kind of work. Everyone knows what a brussels path down the side of a house looks like. Skip those shots. The creative ones like this are awesome though. I would never have thought to mix different types of limestone like that, but it gives it a very nice look. I've done waterfalls into ponds, but never into a pool. Did the pool go cloudy for the first day while all the stone dust washed clean? I know the filters take care of it no problem I'm just curious if that happens or not.


----------



## JD Dave

Looks good.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1299378 said:


> I agree, post more. I like seeing this kind of work. Everyone knows what a brussels path down the side of a house looks like. Skip those shots. The creative ones like this are awesome though. I would never have thought to mix different types of limestone like that, but it gives it a very nice look. I've done waterfalls into ponds, but never into a pool. Did the pool go cloudy for the first day while all the stone dust washed clean? I know the filters take care of it no problem I'm just curious if that happens or not.


After everything was roughed in, we held landscape fabric under and ran a garden house over it and the fabric filtered out most of the stuff... The worst was actually from running the stone saw and all the dust sat ontop of the water... We cut everything on the street roughly so we could fit it in thru the gate in many different positions but then did the finish cuts pretty much as we we're building it... When we first turned it on I was like WTF, there was hardly any volume, then the owner came out and backwashed the pump and buddy that changed everything LOL... My first waterfall into a pool too, was a PITA, expecially when I fell in but finished product is soo worth it 

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## Alpha Property

Looks awsome man, it takes some tallent to get everything to match up like that


----------



## mrmagnum

That waterfall is just awesome man! VERY VERY nice!


----------



## ff1221

R.G.PEEL;1299378 said:


> I agree, post more. I like seeing this kind of work. Everyone knows what a brussels path down the side of a house looks like. Skip those shots. The creative ones like this are awesome though. I would never have thought to mix different types of limestone like that, but it gives it a very nice look. I've done waterfalls into ponds, but never into a pool. Did the pool go cloudy for the first day while all the stone dust washed clean? I know the filters take care of it no problem I'm just curious if that happens or not.


Well, I was just going to post some pics of a Brussels path down the side of a house, but I guess I won't bother now. LOL

looks great Chad, tough to add a waterfall to a pool after the initial build and make it look good, but you did it, great job.


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;1299437 said:


> Well, I was just going to post some pics of a Brussels path down the side of a house, but I guess I won't bother now. LOL
> 
> looks great Chad, tough to add a waterfall to a pool after the initial build and make it look good, but you did it, great job.


I don't even know what a Brussels path is so please post.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

been busy working on the back of the plaza.
back of the building was concrete block, so I covered it in densglass fiberboard and then layed the first rough coat of stucco. next is the top coat that looks like the last picture.
golden in colour cause its my golden egg.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

good meeting you grassman. 
took me a little longer then expected to get home... 
thanks for the patio slabs. 

here is the patio I made out back for a little gtg I had on canada day weekend. 
those slabs were from tripleL 

makes for a great spot to have lunch, I might just call it my office.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1299498 said:


> good meeting you grassman.
> took me a little longer then expected to get home...
> thanks for the patio slabs.
> 
> here is the patio I made out back for a little gtg I had on canada day weekend.
> those slabs were from tripleL
> 
> makes for a great spot to have lunch, I might just call it my office.


I have a bunch too if you need more....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1299507 said:


> I have a bunch too if you need more....


where were you yesterday. 
you missed out on that waitress 

ill have to scrape togeather some more beer money 

RibFest in Cobourg this weekend!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Ribfest is awesome! Second only to beerfest. Someone would do well to rent out downsview park and hold both together!


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1299509 said:


> where were you yesterday.
> you missed out on that waitress


Vacation up North....just got back to take delivery of the Fiat 500


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1299512 said:


> Vacation up North....just got back to take delivery of the Fiat 500


135hp in a golfcart size car. vroom


----------



## R.G.PEEL

My buddies tease me for what I drive. They say I'm "compensating for something" on the other end of the spectrum, do people go " a FIAT!?!? You must be packin some heat!


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1299507 said:


> I have a bunch too if you need more....


Now everybodys giving away patio stones LOL!!!!


----------



## adamhumberview

went to the site meeting for the ontario science centre today.. not to big of a turn out.. Clintar (current contractor), The Grounds Guys, CSL Group, Triple J, and Landscape FX.

Too many sidewalks for my liking.. stupid bid deposit


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I have some skids of vast!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

If triple J is involved, If you win it means you were very tight on the budget and prob not going to have great margins. I subbed for that guy a few years back. We were set up through a mutual friend. I will say that he poaid me every penny he agreed to, but very disorganized and a lot of attitude that I didn't appreciate considering I always went the extra mile to help. I had my blower doing sidewalks for him in aurora and one of his shovellers(in running shoes) flagged down my dad for gas money cuz the blower and 4 wheeler were empty. Dad felt bad for the kid and gave him 20$. I was talking to him while we plowed and happened to be doing the lot across from the owners house. He wasn't answering his phones cuz he was at home asleep during the storm! Two minutes later dad passes the loader operator on his site. The guy was hiding behind a movie theatre sleeping. When 8 am rolled around I get a call full of profanity asking wtf my dad was doing because his lots should be done and that our performance wass ********, there's a missed laneway, I'm doing an unaccepotable job etc...

I told him to come talk to me in person because I was still out plowing the lots that weren't done by his other subs. When he did, I showed him the spot where the tractor trailer had been blocking the roadway and the other lots I'd picked up, and that my dad had bought his homeless sidewalk crew's gas. Then he calmed down. As I said, he paid every penny (better late than never) and was a nice person most of the time, but not an organized show. My understanding is that he has since lost that strip in aurora from wellington to st. Johns. On bayview.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Wouldn't want to be the guy who got the name between Triple J and Triple L.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1299522 said:


> Now everybodys giving away patio stones LOL!!!!


If you ask you will receive.....don't ask won't get!


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1299514 said:


> 135hp in a golfcart size car. vroom


More like 101 hp but man does it handle and stop


----------



## ff1221

JD Dave;1299484 said:


> I don't even know what a Brussels path is so please post.


Sorry JD, didn't actually have pics of a Brussels walkway, which is a paving stone walkway, I was however at Dependable Truck & Tank yesterday checking out our new firetruck, got some pictures of Caledon's new pumper/tanker, and their new 4x4 heavy rescue pumper, hope you never have to see them except for parades, plus some pics of our truck, one of me standing inside the new cab, big cab, I'm 6'4" and just touch the roof.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Good point markus. They're uniforms would be opretty funny though. And I'm betting that their clientelle would not be very diverse. Ari shaffir would make a good lead hand.... Ill stop now


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;1299541 said:


> Sorry JD, didn't actually have pics of a Brussels walkway, which is a paving stone walkway, I was however at Dependable Truck & Tank yesterday checking out our new firetruck, got some pictures of Caledon's new pumper/tanker, and their new 4x4 heavy rescue pumper, hope you never have to see them except for parades, plus some pics of our truck, one of me standing inside the new cab, big cab, I'm 6'4" and just touch the roof.


I figured it was something simple. The new truck must be exciting.

Nice work on the plaza Dean I should of had you do my house.


----------



## cet

Triple J, complete jerk, enough said.

I'm pretty impressed you tackled the stucco. That's a lot of work.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1299554 said:


> I'm pretty impressed you tackled the stucco. That's a lot of work.


Agree'd! Deans the master of do it yourself... I'll do a crazy waterfall but even I dont think i'd do the stucco, even tho I bet its pretty easy...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1299583 said:


> Agree'd! Deans the master of do it yourself... I'll do a crazy waterfall but even I dont think i'd do the stucco, even tho I bet its pretty easy...


Shouldn't you be out looking for a Mrs TripleL?


----------



## cet

Triple L;1299583 said:


> Agree'd! Deans the master of do it yourself... I'll do a crazy waterfall but even I dont think i'd do the stucco, even tho I bet its pretty easy...


"Jack of all trades and a master of none"

I know it's not called sanding but you need to do sanding of some sort before you start. It all has to be flat. I did a reno years ago where the front of the house was stuccoed. I watched the guy for awhile and quickly learned why he was in such good shape.

I'll stick to cutting grass. By next week all your mistakes are gone and you get to try again.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Rib fest Cobourg Drinking some pints. 
I just saw mrs triple l walk by. Gtg.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1299583 said:


> Agree'd! Deans the master of do it yourself... I'll do a crazy waterfall but even I dont think i'd do the stucco, even tho I bet its pretty easy...


:laughing:I have a customer with a stucco waterfall.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I will spray the top coat of stucco and then knock it down a bit. Gives it that stippled ceiling look and hides any inperfections alot better. Its also alot easier on the arms, its not like I work out.

I dont think I would want to arm wrestle a guy who does stucco.

Once Im done the stucco I am going to put crushed ashphalt in a section of the back yard for parking. I did some last month on my rental. It was done on a really hot day and it packed out very well. I will probably get a guy to spray it all with tar once Im done the house to make it look fresh. Its about 4 inches thick. CHEAP

I even had a few wheelbarrows left over so I patched a few spots in my parking lot and packed it with a plate tamp. worked great!!!

I just interviewed a guy to manager and work the computer store full time.. everything was sounding good and we get to wage and he says he wants $60k a year. I almost spit out my coffee. Schooling doesnt mean much in computers... cause the skills you learn get outdated fast. Its not like I need a slick rick sales man either, we are basically the only store.... you dont need to sell anything, its like gas, you want it or you dont.


----------



## musclecarboy

How much did you anticipate to pay? How old was the guy?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

thanks for the comments guys

he was 26. 40 to 45
I dont know I guess maybe Im not sure what exactly I want.


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1299688 said:


> thanks for the comments guys
> 
> he was 26. 40 to 45
> I dont know I guess maybe Im not sure what exactly I want.


If the guy is basically there to pick his azz then that seems reasonable. It's not like he's managing a Best Buy downtown.


----------



## Elite_Maint

MIDTOWNPC;1299685 said:


> I just interviewed a guy to manager and work the computer store full time.. everything was sounding good and we get to wage and he says he wants $60k a year. I almost spit out my coffee. Schooling doesnt mean much in computers... cause the skills you learn get outdated fast. Its not like I need a slick rick sales man either, we are basically the only store.... you dont need to sell anything, its like gas, you want it or you dont.


I hope you didn't ask him what he wanted to make...I'd never ask because if you do your setting yourself up i believe. Always show the pro's of the job and that you are doing things to benefit both parties and that if he shows motivation and willingness to work that things "Might" change But until then your willing to guarantee him a fair Salary and maybe throw in some incentives if you can. I believe like that if your wage is fair (which $40,000-45,000 i believe is for a little store manager) then even if in their dreams they want $60,000 they'll realize that a guaranteed $40,000 is better then getting poggie!


----------



## musclecarboy

CGM Inc.;1299540 said:


> More like 101 hp but man does it handle and stop


Thats a sick-azz colour... I'm getting my truck cab sprayed with that dark grey next spring once I rip the bed off.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1299585 said:


> "Jack of all trades and a master of none"
> 
> I know it's not called sanding but you need to do sanding of some sort before you start. It all has to be flat. I did a reno years ago where the front of the house was stuccoed. I watched the guy for awhile and quickly learned why he was in such good shape.
> 
> I'll stick to cutting grass. By next week all your mistakes are gone and you get to try again.


A buddy of mine does commercial stucco. He did vaughan mills, georgian downs, holiday inn's, and a couple other big places so I've seen it done. The sanding part is using essentially a rough rasp to even it all out, but thats only when you use cheap foam. When you use a fiberglass board like that it usually comes out pretty even from the start. Plus if you use more texture like Dean said, it hides pretty much everything.

Dean the place looks awesome, just viewed the pics on my computer. sweet waterfall too chad


----------



## Mr.Markus

Went for a nice drive yesterday to rescue a new pup in Pickering.(The red one)
Named him Ari.... 9 Mths old. The 7 Yr old doesn't know what to think yet.. they keep their distance. He already plays fetch. The people who he was rescued from were apartment dwellers and only let him on the balcony to relieve himself. He loves it here already....slept all the way through the night


----------



## CGM Inc.

still a dream to have a sled doge team going some day!


----------



## Triple L

Real nice dogs!


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1299498 said:


> good meeting you grassman.
> took me a little longer then expected to get home...
> thanks for the patio slabs.
> 
> here is the patio I made out back for a little gtg I had on canada day weekend.
> those slabs were from tripleL
> 
> makes for a great spot to have lunch, I might just call it my office.


:waving: Good meting you too Dean. My client called me later that night and says I think we are short 2 now...

That waitress was on the ball eh and good lookin. Sounded like she wanted to get you drunk and make you pay for it too.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I havent used them yet so if you need two back thats fine. I can bring them next thurs and maybe meet up with cedar. that way yours would match. going to cost you 
a round though. :rolleyes she can keep her

I got up early and did 3 pails this morning. its tarped off now and just started to spit a bit. 

markus those are really nice dogs. its best when the other dog has a friend. I find they behave better.


----------



## JD Dave

I went to the Casino in Niagra last night and decided to use valet. For some reason I come out and it's parked in VIP right at the front with a Lambo, Porsche, some BMW's and Mercedes. My wife and I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1299896 said:


> I havent used them yet so if you need two back thats fine. I can bring them next thurs and maybe meet up with cedar. that way yours would match. going to cost you
> a round though. .


No worries.. They are too small for where they want them. I'll buy 2 24x30's they said they would pay even if I do no big deal.

Cadar will bee to busy doing parking brake stands in his new 500... If he is allowed to drive it. Cedar will buy or should buy us the next round.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Mr.Markus;1299840 said:


> Went for a nice drive yesterday to rescue a new pup in Pickering.(The red one)
> Named him Ari.... 9 Mths old. The 7 Yr old doesn't know what to think yet.. they keep their distance. He already plays fetch. The people who he was rescued from were apartment dwellers and only let him on the balcony to relieve himself. He loves it here already....slept all the way through the night


Nice dogs...Ari? Thats fn hilarious.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1299896 said:


> markus those are really nice dogs. its best when the other dog has a friend. I find they behave better.


They teach each other bad habits only... just like plowers.........



JD Dave;1299899 said:


> I went to the Casino in Niagra last night and decided to use valet. For some reason I come out and it's parked in VIP right at the front with a Lambo, Porsche, some BMW's and Mercedes. My wife and I thought it was pretty funny.


That's celebrity parking.....you are JD Dave after all.


----------



## rooferdave

big storm here in Toronto today, tree fell in my yard...neighbour is a bit p--sed, trunk was 36+ inches across!
















neighbours side








my side


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1299899 said:


> I went to the Casino in Niagra last night and decided to use valet. For some reason I come out and it's parked in VIP right at the front with a Lambo, Porsche, some BMW's and Mercedes. My wife and I thought it was pretty funny.


they park the "whales" at the front. payup


----------



## snowplowchick

JD Dave;1299899 said:


> I went to the Casino in Niagra last night and decided to use valet. For some reason I come out and it's parked in VIP right at the front with a Lambo, Porsche, some BMW's and Mercedes. My wife and I thought it was pretty funny.


JD Dave, I was there too and saw the yellow car in valet yesterday too. Fallsview. lol Small world. Your truck wasn't there when I saw it though. Hope you had better luck than me. $$


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the casino probably owns both cars now. lol
although last time I was there I did take home a little winnings, and visited margaritaville


----------



## R.G.PEEL

You buying a new tractor dave? Or selling some acreage?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

your not sappose to put fluid film on the camera lens.. :laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1299939 said:


> the casino probably owns both cars now. lol
> although last time I was there I did take home a little winnings, and visited margaritaville


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1299899 said:


> I went to the Casino in Niagra last night and decided to use valet. For some reason I come out and it's parked in VIP right at the front with a Lambo, Porsche, some BMW's and Mercedes. My wife and I thought it was pretty funny.


That's awesome!!!! You couldn't fool those guys by taking the denali badging off LOL


----------



## JD Dave

We got our room comped and still came home with more money then we brought so it was a good time.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

3:25 am, just delivered first machine to uxbridge. At 7 am I switch from delivery driver to operator. Winter can come anytime, at least then when I work all night I can sleep all day. 

Black magic is going to the shop today to get 8 new injectors.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Definately a monday. Had two floor saw crews, one slurryvac crew, and an excavator w/ concrete breaker show up at 7 to demolish a warehouse floor. 7:10 I get a call from my guy on the hoe saying that they're there but the GC hasn't taken down the walls yet and therefore we can't cut the floor. Nice of him to let me know after insisting that we start today. 

I call the guy and he has the nerve to question the price that has already been agreed to! Now I'm not saying nobody is cheaper, lots of companies are. But I'm in the ballpark or I wouldn't have work. My price to repour this floor (22500 sq ft) was 175k. He says he has a price of 48k. My concrete and steel total up more than that. I told him he should absolutely use that guy and save 125k. He wants me to explain how my price and the other guy's are so different? What a clown. I regularly get 10-11/sq. The price I gave him is at 9. WTF!


----------



## JD Dave

I can't wait to hook this thing to the sled.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1300085 said:


> I can't wait to hook this thing to the sled.


I cant belive how quick it spun that dyno up!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

maybe if you do enough burnouts on the street the neighbors will sell you their place cheap
Lol. 1000+ hp. Can you bet on pulling cause I'd like to start


----------



## DeVries

Are we going to have problems getting salt now that the Sifto mine has been completely destroyed? I have family working there doing the clean up work at the mine removing elevators with cranes etc.

Hope FF1221 is alright I think this was close to his area as well.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1300100 said:


> maybe if you do enough burnouts on the street the neighbors will sell you their place cheap
> Lol. 1000+ hp. Can you bet on pulling cause I'd like to start


The problem is I'm still under powered compared to the 2 top trucks in my class.

I didn't realize the mine was effected. I knew the town was in declared a disaster zone. I have 1000 tonne gaurunteed through Cargill so Ill hopefully be alright anyways. I would imagine the mine being shut down even for a short while would really effect supply.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

that would really weed out the week. my biggest two contracts are pickle mix. 
carefull though you start talking about shortages and cet will be filling every place he owns with salt and will start loading his trucks now.


----------



## Moto52

Just came across this pic from someones facebook from the tornado in goderich.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1300127 said:


> that would really weed out the week. my biggest two contracts are pickle mix.
> carefull though you start talking about shortages and cet will be filling every place he owns with salt and will start loading his trucks now.


Hey I'm the salt hoarder on this thread. Lol


----------



## Moto52




----------



## adamhumberview

i already put down $$$ for salt on friday!


----------



## Triple L

Onstar is funny, got the email today, your tire pressure is low, we can tell and this is affecting your poor fuel economy... Even tho I don't have any tire pressure sensors on my 20" rims and they're 10psi over for the load on them... Wonder if they can tell how much weight my trucks are towing LOL

Just checked, truck is 21 months old, 2020 hours... Right on track with the 1000 hours per year average for the last 6 years...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Any good place for Kawasaki engines around here?
Blew one up 17HP on a Toro walk behind.


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1300174 said:


> Any good place for Kawasaki engines around here?
> Blew one up 17HP on a Toro walk behind.


How many hours did you end up getting out of it?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1300179 said:


> How many hours did you end up getting out of it?


They don't have a meter on them, figure maybe 1000-1200 based on other machines with a counter. Definetly not as much as I would like to get out of them. They are great motors, start at first pull even after the winter. Looks like a push rod came loose or a rocker. Looking for a replacement to have time to repair this one as a back-up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1300166 said:


> Onstar is funny, got the email today, your tire pressure is low, we can tell and this is affecting your poor fuel economy... Even tho I don't have any tire pressure sensors on my 20" rims and they're 10psi over for the load on them... Wonder if they can tell how much weight my trucks are towing LOL
> 
> Just checked, truck is 21 months old, 2020 hours... Right on track with the 1000 hours per year average for the last 6 years...


My passenger seat belt warning came on today when I put my lunch cooler on it.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1300213 said:


> My passenger seat belt warning came on today when I put my lunch cooler on it.


That's simply tooooo funny! Isn't the minimum for it 50lbs or more LOL Do you have liquid lunchs? Maby a 24??? LOL


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Just had to publicly thank Chris for my new signature line.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1300230 said:


> Just had to publicly thank Chris for my new signature line.


Don't stoke the old guys ego anymore.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1300213 said:


> My passenger seat belt warning came on today when I put my lunch cooler on it.


I'm not sure if that means you work a really long day or your just, ah never mind. Face it Markus we're old and can't hold a candle to Chad.


----------



## cet

Now that's funny. :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

I can't believe Jack Layton died today. Sad news, I wasn't a NDP supporter but Jack seemed like a cool guy. Cancer is a terrible thing. RIP


----------



## JD Dave

I wonder what John from Eccogreen is up to? Haven't seen him post in a long time.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1300242 said:


> I can't believe Jack Layton died today. Sad news, I wasn't a NDP supporter but Jack seemed like a cool guy. Cancer is a terrible thing. RIP


I knew Layton was sick but they kept it pretty quite how far the cancer had gone.


----------



## ff1221

DeVries;1300107 said:


> Are we going to have problems getting salt now that the Sifto mine has been completely destroyed? I have family working there doing the clean up work at the mine removing elevators with cranes etc.
> 
> Hope FF1221 is alright I think this was close to his area as well.


Thanks for the concern, we are alright here, the storm was a very small violent cell that was localized to Goderich mainly, it was sunny here while Goderich was getting destroyed. My sister lives there, she hid in the basement but said everything is destroyed which is obvious from media photos. The salt mine took the brunt of it, collapsed the loader for the ships, but I would imagine road delivery will continue as soon as some cleanup is done, and the Ministry of Labour finishes their investigation. They finally recovered the worker that got killed around 5 last night, he was running the crane and the building collapsed on top of him, there were 4 cranes there lifting debris up in order to get to him.A lot of devastation there, could have been a lot worse.


----------



## DeVries

Good to hear. My brother was the one coordinating the rescue cranes. He said it was awesome to see how that ship loader got toppled like that. 
QUOTE=ff1221;1300361]Thanks for the concern, we are alright here, the storm was a very small violent cell that was localized to Goderich mainly, it was sunny here while Goderich was getting destroyed. My sister lives there, she hid in the basement but said everything is destroyed which is obvious from media photos. The salt mine took the brunt of it, collapsed the loader for the ships, but I would imagine road delivery will continue as soon as some cleanup is done, and the Ministry of Labour finishes their investigation. They finally recovered the worker that got killed around 5 last night, he was running the crane and the building collapsed on top of him, there were 4 cranes there lifting debris up in order to get to him.A lot of devastation there, could have been a lot worse.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Triple L

Does anybody here have an account with handycanadian?


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1300247 said:


> I wonder what John from Eccogreen is up to? Haven't seen him post in a long time.


Funny your timming I saw him running up Trafalgar through Erin today. Still doing the bell buildings I guess.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

so is anyone going to the Ottawa snow show? I'm thinking of going and spending some time in Ottawa with the wife but visit the show and 
I'm sure she can shop or something. She likes beer too


I know neige will be there. Any gta guys ?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That area is bad for me. Last time I met a french chick was near 4 yrs ago and she's still living with me! That's like an alcoholic going to a brewery. Add some heavy equipment and id never return!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I either get to go that way or we go to buffalo shopping and casino


----------



## ff1221

Anybody need a pair of cheap tractors for pushers, need some glass, but still cheap for pushers.
http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...S-TWO-FOR-THE-PRICE-OF-ONE-W0QQAdIdZ300029869


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ff1221;1300672 said:


> Anybody need a pair of cheap tractors for pushers, need some glass, but still cheap for pushers.
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...S-TWO-FOR-THE-PRICE-OF-ONE-W0QQAdIdZ300029869


that's a relist too it's been on for a while
perhaps an insurance claim?


----------



## DeVries

Wow they've been run hard and put away wet. They don't have three point hitch's on them and the tongue on the one is almost worn right out. Wonder what they were used for.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Let's see what mother nature has for us tonight, everything upgraded to Tornado warnings


----------



## RAZOR

My truck died this morning so I had to come come up with a creative way of getting a couple of lawnmowers around town. My new forks and a skid worked fine.


----------



## rooferdave

any word on the storm /tornado watches for toronto?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

probably a few dead computers tomorrow

Logged on on my phone. Crazy storm here
Sheets of rain and pitch fork lightning


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1300850 said:


> probably a few dead computers tomorrow
> 
> Logged on on my phone. Crazy storm here
> Sheets of rain and pitch fork lightning


Yeah it was pretty wild here also.


----------



## CGM Inc.

The largest condom factory in the States burned down. 
President Obama was awakened at 4 am by the telephone. 
"Sorry to bother you at this hour, Sir, but there is an emergency! I've just received word that the Durex factory in Washington has burned to the ground. It is estimated that the entire USA supply of condoms will be used up by the end of the week." 


Obama: "Oh damn! The economy will never be able to cope with all those unwanted babies. We'll be ruined. We'll have to ship some in from Mexico ." 

Telephone voice says, "Bad idea... The Mexicans will have a field day with this one. We'll be a laughing stock.. What about Canada ?" 
Obama: "Okay, I'll call Stephen Harper and tell him we need five million condoms, ten inches long and three inches thick. That way, they'll continue to respect us as Americans." 
Three days later, a delighted President Obama ran out to open the first of the 10,000 boxes that had just arrived. He found it full of condoms, 10 inches long and 3 inches thick, exactly as requested... all colored with red maple leaves with small writing on each one: 

MADE IN CANADA - SIZE: SMALL


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1300985 said:


> The largest condom factory in the States burned down.
> President Obama was awakened at 4 am by the telephone.
> "Sorry to bother you at this hour, Sir, but there is an emergency! I've just received word that the Durex factory in Washington has burned to the ground. It is estimated that the entire USA supply of condoms will be used up by the end of the week."
> 
> Obama: "Oh damn! The economy will never be able to cope with all those unwanted babies. We'll be ruined. We'll have to ship some in from Mexico ."
> 
> Telephone voice says, "Bad idea... The Mexicans will have a field day with this one. We'll be a laughing stock.. What about Canada ?"
> Obama: "Okay, I'll call Stephen Harper and tell him we need five million condoms, ten inches long and three inches thick. That way, they'll continue to respect us as Americans."
> Three days later, a delighted President Obama ran out to open the first of the 10,000 boxes that had just arrived. He found it full of condoms, 10 inches long and 3 inches thick, exactly as requested... all colored with red maple leaves with small writing on each one:
> 
> MADE IN CANADA - SIZE: SMALL


Ha Ha Proud to be Canadian.


----------



## Grassman09

RAZOR;1300761 said:


> My truck died this morning so I had to come come up with a creative way of getting a couple of lawnmowers around town. My new forks and a skid worked fine.


Saved by a Kubota eh Ray? Kooy Bros must have City of Mississauga wrapped around there fingers that's all I see them using other then a 1 or 2 old Ford Newhollands for doing the ball diamonds. Next town over is all Deere coincidentally there is a Deere dealer in that town as well as a Dodge dealer.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1300505 said:


> I know neige will be there. Any gta guys ?


Me and my dad had the pleasure of meeting Paul last week and got the 5Km tour of most of his work. He is worth the drive to Ottawa alone lol. Talk about dream work zone radius..

Thx for taking the time out of your Saturday Paul.

What are the dates for this show again? Farm show is coming up soon too. Some good snow porn there too.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Anyone else have had enough with summer this year or is it just me? 
Maybe some R&R is in order...


----------



## ff1221

JohnnyRoyale;1301178 said:


> Anyone else have had enough with summer this year or is it just me?
> Maybe some R&R is in order...


I believe you are correct, got an ATV trip booked in 3 weeks, having a hard time keeping my mind on work.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

How busy is next week for everyone for a tailgate BBQ in Scarborough?


----------



## cet

I keep getting these emergency phone calls. Can you help us out. Last week was 21 schools to cut. Happy for that call, this was the guy that took 10 of my public schools for plowing 2 years ago. Catholic board just fired him. Wed was to cut 15 houses by the end of today.

The 4 man crew worked 13 hours yesterday and only got 6 done. We used to do 6 with a 2 man crew in 8 hours.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1301178 said:


> Anyone else have had enough with summer this year or is it just me?
> Maybe some R&R is in order...


Couple month until winter....had it about 4 weeks ago with regards to summer work.
Looks like we are full for the summer anyway and already booking for next year, couple small jobs along the way. Students are leaving next week (3 of them) need to get a couple more bodys in.


----------



## Triple L

I'm actually not fed up at all with summer work... I cant belive it but I'm still lovin' it... Well maby not lovin' it but enjoying it still, and we still got lots left to get done... Couldnt be happier with a summer season, this year has been the best...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I pass thru on thursdays. Otherwise slammed till after hours cause of all the kids going back to school and needing computers. 

Spent yesterday pounding the pavement for snow before I hit the city. somebody is up for a rude awakening... maybe Ill mail them some "sun"block


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm down for tailgating.


----------



## JD Dave

Do you smoke? I don't condone what is being done in this video but it's probably something I would have done 20 years ago. LOL


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1301236 said:


> I'm down for tailgating.


I wouldn't trust a Ford tailgate.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Might be the only one strong enough for you...


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1301273 said:


> Might be the only one strong enough for you...


Ha Ha. I was going to say the something along those lines about Jon but I didn't want to wake the giant. LOL


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1301266 said:


> Do you smoke? I don't condone what is being done in this video but it's probably something I would have done 20 years ago. LOL







Some of its actually pretty funny. I like the train horns!


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1301266 said:


> Do you smoke? I don't condone what is being done in this video but it's probably something I would have done 20 years ago. LOL


Hopefully my truck will be a smoker again tonight, wonder if princess will warranty a switch that's over a year old LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That right there cracked me right up, "he fell off his f ing bike" funny as hell. To do that with a boat on... you know he has brass balls hanging off the hitch.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1301280 said:


> That right there cracked me right up, "he fell off his f ing bike" funny as hell. To do that with a boat on... you know he has brass balls hanging off the hitch.


I saw that also. LOL I remember when I was young and dumb and we'd angle the plow to the right and see how far the garbage cans flew. Garbage days were always fun. I'd be pissed if someone did it to me now. LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1301279 said:


> Hopefully my truck will be a smoker again tonight, wonder if princess will warranty a switch that's over a year old LOL


Only you would think to take something back after a year that costs less then $5.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

A group of kids that we didn't like had a party broken up by the cops. They were walking the shoulder back to town on a slushy night. My buddy josh and I drove by in his dads plow truck... He angled, droppped, and hilarity ensued!


----------



## grandview

R.G.PEEL;1301286 said:


> A group of kids that we didn't like had a party broken up by the cops. They were walking the shoulder back to town on a slushy night. My buddy josh and I drove by in his dads plow truck... He angled, droppped, and hilarity ensued!


So they were able to match up all the legs that were left on the side of the road!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol, not them just the slush beside them


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

my dpf delete pipe just arrived Thumbs Up


----------



## grandview

R.G.PEEL;1301310 said:


> Lol, not them just the slush beside them


Guess we need to see this classic again!


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1301285 said:


> Only you would think to take something back after a year that costs less then $5.


Its more of a piss off then anything... When you buy a good one tobegin with you'd think you wouldn't have too... My beacon light and additional reverse lighting and everything is powered by the cheap switches and I never have a problem... Touch wood


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1301332 said:


> Its more of a piss off then anything... When you buy a good one tobegin with you'd think you wouldn't have too... My beacon light and additional reverse lighting and everything is powered by the cheap switches and I never have a problem... Touch wood


Said with a Chad accent. 

Big Truck and Tractor pull in Elora Sat at 4pm. If anyones looking for something to do .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

will "more money then brains" be there?


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1301376 said:


> will "more money then brains" be there?


Yes It will hopefully make a good pass down the track. Pretty excited just finished the truck an hour ago so I'm ready to go .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

What are the other upcomming places or is there a schedule posted anywhere 
map says 2:44 travel time so don't think I'll go to this one


----------



## Triple L

It will have a great big triple L decal on the side of it... Can't miss it, since I hear I'm daves new tire sponcer LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1301382 said:


> It will have a great big triple L decal on the side of it... Can't miss it, since I hear I'm daves new tire sponcer LOL


Now that was funny!!


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1301381 said:


> What are the other upcomming places or is there a schedule posted anywhere
> map says 2:44 travel time so don't think I'll go to this one


Uxbridge is Sept 9th.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I might put on my dust mask and head up for that! I have never been to a pull.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

How early do you (people pulling) have to get there? It that a good day to have an early dinner?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

http://www.cotpa.org/COTPAschedule.htm

Is that the schedule? Also what class are you jd?


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1301390 said:


> How early do you (people pulling) have to get there? It that a good day to have an early dinner?


We have to be there at least 1 hour before the pull starts.


MIDTOWNPC;1301394 said:


> http://www.cotpa.org/COTPAschedule.htm
> 
> Is that the schedule? Also what class are you jd?


Yes thats the schedule along with this one. http://greatlakespull.com/11schedule.html Lindsay is on the 22nd and it's a really good fair and pull. They have a really good grandstand. I'm Pro Modified Diesel or PMD. I'm pretty nervous about today as I've changed so much on the truck, I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Getting tired of working on it.


----------



## JD Dave

The wife has just about got my truck ready.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

That's an expensive front end


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1301468 said:


> That's an expensive front end


The rear end was perfect so we thought they should match.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Dave, your wife seems like a very nice person. Lindsay gtg?


----------



## Triple L

So I see Tom finally finished rebuilding his dump trailer....................................

Looks like Dean is getting pretty good on his new HVLP gun and ofcourse, that was the only colour he has around his shop LOL Or did CGM's body work crew paint it?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

........................:laughing::whistling:


----------



## CGM Inc.

being customer oriented we gave Tom a pink trailer, just like the yellow one we did a while back


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1301487 said:


> So I see Tom finally finished rebuilding his dump trailer....................................
> 
> Looks like Dean is getting pretty good on his new HVLP gun and ofcourse, that was the only colour he has around his shop LOL Or did CGM's body work crew paint it?


Only a dodge owner would have to get a 3.5t dump trailer


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Thats the only think pink Chad has ever seen


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1301506 said:


> Thats the only think pink Chad has ever seen


Awesome!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

my wife pulls it (the trailer) around with her pink hummer. :laughing:


----------



## schrader

MIDTOWNPC;1301506 said:


> Thats the only think pink Chad has ever seen


Too funny ha ha


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

musclecarboy;1301508 said:


> Awesome!


A customer just asked me what was so funny.:laughing: oh wow that might get deleted now that I think of it.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1301506 said:


> Thats the only think pink Chad has ever seen


Can't wait for Chad to read this. LOL

This is what I live for. Thanks for the Vid Chad.


----------



## Triple L

The girl wasnt driving the pimpin' blue tractor... bummer LOL

great pulls today Dave, truck ran awesome...


----------



## Alpha Property

That's one bad ass looking truck, do you have to have a cage in the truck?


----------



## greywynd

Dave, ever figured out your fuel mileage on a pull? LOL!!


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1301506 said:


> Thats the only think pink Chad has ever seen





Alpha Property;1301648 said:


> That's one bad ass looking truck, do you have to have a cage in the truck?


No but it has leather interior.  You don't need a cage for pulling. I'm trying to break it in still as it only has 17,900 km on it. Warranty is up in May. LOL


----------



## sven_502

dave I almost believed you until I clued in that that truck in the picture was a SFA. If you had a wife like that I dont see how you'd ever make it to the pulls!


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1301650 said:


> No but it has leather interior.  You don't need a cage for pulling. I'm trying to break it in still as it only has 17,900 km on it. Warranty is up in May. LOL


If I hadn't been away I would've definitly made it to that....I'm right around the corner.

My 07 just turned 180,000. That's kinda funny. Gotta play catchup today.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Anyone go to the CSCN (Canadian Street Car Nationals) at TMP????....i was there Friday seen a few buddy's preping there cars.. track was aweful but the Camaro's were still running mid-low 7's...my buddy ran a 10.8 with his daily driver (92 Honda civic)


----------



## JD Dave

sven_502;1301677 said:


> dave I almost believed you until I clued in that that truck in the picture was a SFA. If you had a wife like that I dont see how you'd ever make it to the pulls!


 I'd still be pulling.



Mr.Markus;1301688 said:


> If I hadn't been away I would've definitly made it to that....I'm right around the corner.
> 
> My 07 just turned 180,000. That's kinda funny. Gotta play catchup today.


We pulled at the race track, it was one of the nicest places I have ever pulled.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

With a wife like that, you wouldn't have to do much pulling!


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1301764 said:


> With a wife like that, you wouldn't have to do much pulling!


Grant you of all people should know the ugly ones try harder.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

... Cause they have to, that's right.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1301698 said:


> We pulled at the race track, it was one of the nicest places I have ever pulled.


Betcha it hasn't seen that many horses at once. but then... it's a quarter horse track not thoroughbred.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hey hey, I showed the Video to Suzanne who is a bit of an environmentalist... wasn't impressed Dave, sorry!

I actually really want to see a pull. Can we BBQ and then head up to Uxbridge? Or will it be way to early for Dinner?


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1301819 said:


> hey hey, I showed the Video to Suzanne who is a bit of an environmentalist... wasn't impressed Dave, sorry!
> 
> I actually really want to see a pull. Can we BBQ and then head up to Uxbridge? Or will it be way to early for Dinner?


It would be way to early. Tell Suzanne not to fly because planes are terrible polluters. Also does she know how much salt you waste? LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, I told her the Black Smoke was mostly steam from your head!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

comment retacted....


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1301183 said:


> How busy is next week for everyone for a tailgate BBQ in Scarborough?


Should we bring our bullet proof vests or will you be supplying us all?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

For you... you will be ok without one... and don't run around to much. That red dot is nothing... hahahahah


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1301858 said:


> For you... you will be ok without one... and don't run around to much. That red dot is nothing... hahahahah


Ok.. Its just the neighbors kids playing laser tag right?

P.S. email me your BBM pin #.


----------



## JD Dave

johnnyroyale;1301850 said:


> comment retacted....


p u s s y lol


----------



## CGM Inc.

Go Transit goes "Smart about Salt"!


----------



## DeVries

CGM Inc.;1302034 said:


> Go Transit goes "Smart about Salt"!


Is anyone taking that course tomorrow?

Is it worth while? I see on the website that someone on here has taken the course and is certified. Will this be a must soon?


----------



## CGM Inc.

I have 2 Guys there....I'm already certified as well.
Gelderman has a whole wack of certified operators.
Certain regions will only award certified contractors (Kitchener-Waterloo, Guelph and Vaughn soon to be).
My goal is to have the company certified within 2 years at the latest, don't think right now it is much of an issue to not being certified if you don't deal with any of the mentioned regions.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Morris the shopkeeper was dismayed when a brand
new business much like his own opened up next
door to the right, and erected a huge sign which
read BEST DEALS.

He was horrified when another competitor opened
up to his left side, and announced its arrival
with an even larger sign, reading LOWEST PRICES.

Morris was panicked, until he got a terrific
idea. He put the biggest sign of all over his
own shop. 

It reads MAIN ENTRANCE.!!!


Thumbs Up
work smarter not harder


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1302257 said:


> Morris the shopkeeper was dismayed when a brand
> new business much like his own opened up next
> door to the right, and erected a huge sign which
> read BEST DEALS.
> 
> He was horrified when another competitor opened
> up to his left side, and announced its arrival
> with an even larger sign, reading LOWEST PRICES.
> 
> Morris was panicked, until he got a terrific
> idea. He put the biggest sign of all over his
> own shop.
> 
> It reads MAIN ENTRANCE.!!!
> 
> Thumbs Up
> work smarter not harder


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

Well my Guys passed the test  3 accredited operators on staff now.

Lot's about liquid application, municipal roads, etc. but all in all positive feedback.


----------



## DeVries

CGM Inc.;1302540 said:


> Well my Guys passed the test  3 accredited operators on staff now.
> 
> Lot's about liquid application, municipal roads, etc. but all in all positive feedback.


We will be going in September.


----------



## Triple L

I got 2 accreditied operators myself.....

Today was the last straw, lost it on them damn skidsteer hydrulic connectors and I'm waiting around now while spin on style ones are getting mounted up... No more dickin' around...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1302548 said:


> I got 2 accreditied operators myself.....
> 
> Today was the last straw, lost it on them damn skidsteer hydrulic connectors and I'm waiting around now while spin on style ones are getting mounted up... No more dickin' around...


....didn't see them listed on the site...


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1302569 said:


> ....didn't see them listed on the site...


Thats interesting.... That website has came along way since I did my training back in 2008... Might have to make a phone call


----------



## CGM Inc.

It's a business now not just a "charity"
I paid 80$ in 2009 now its 225$.....we should try an increase like that on maintenance.


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1302632 said:


> It's a business now not just a "charity"
> I paid 80$ in 2009 now its 225$.....we should try an increase like that on maintenance.


Someone's gotta pay for all those radio ad's.... :crying:


----------



## adamhumberview

just some stuff of what we've been upto lately.. house burned down a week or so ago in bolton.. did the demo and clean up in 2 days.. heres some cool pics..


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1302635 said:


> Someone's gotta pay for all those radio ad's.... :crying:


up in KW? never heard a thing out here.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

There will be 5 of us going too.


----------



## DeVries

adamhumberview;1302637 said:


> just some stuff of what we've been upto lately.. house burned down a week or so ago in bolton.. did the demo and clean up in 2 days.. heres some cool pics..


If it's one thing New Holland doesn't know how to make its that excavator. What a pile of crap that thing is or at least the one I know of, nothing but problems and forget to even move an inch with it cause you'll get a foot


----------



## Triple L

Does New Holland make anything thats good??? 

LOL


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;1302704 said:


> If it's one thing New Holland doesn't know how to make its that excavator. What a pile of crap that thing is or at least the one I know of, nothing but problems and forget to even move an inch with it cause you'll get a foot


That sounds like someones old (I duno is that a 643 or 743 you have CGM) bobcat. Good god go over a speed bump and the whole thing rocks for 5mins it seams like after you have cleared the bumps. Throws you out of the cab almost lol.. 

Makes me appreciate my Cat allot more with the air seat and ride control.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1302712 said:


> Does New Holland make anything thats good???
> 
> LOL


Those really old skid steers that say Ford Newholland. Cant believe I'm saying Ford and good in the same sentence lol.. Almost as bad as saying Dodge lol..


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1302769 said:


> That sounds like someones old (I duno is that a 643 or 743 you have CGM) bobcat. Good god go over a speed bump and the whole thing rocks for 5mins it seams like after you have cleared the bumps. Throws you out of the cab almost lol..
> 
> Makes me appreciate my Cat allot more with the air seat and ride control.


I blame it on the operator......you should see Doug working with it! You got a lot to learn


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I was hard at work on sunday again. With the help of my friend mr zoomboom we got alot done. Arms are ready to fall off... no gym membership here wesport

without that boom I would have been forever moving scaffolds. I was able to fit the boom thru both garage doors and then turn the corner in the back yard with the boom up in the air hanging over the beer store. I sure am glad I made those fence gates a little over 10ft cause I needed every inch to get it thru.

you can see the roof too. rubber membrane with stone. my dad and I did all that a few years back. its a full uncut sheet no seams. they craned it ontop of the plaza and we we able to roll it all out.
never a leak and will last forever. saved over 30k doing it myself. getting the stone up was an interesting story. I built cobourgs largest dirt ramp


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

mr heart skipped a beat this morning.

I normally park my truck in this spot over night but last night left it across the street,
woke up to come out and this was here instead. My clicker wouldnt unlock it but that lady owned it let me take a picture (of the truck) Thumbs Up


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Triple L;1302712 said:


> Does New Holland make anything thats good???
> 
> LOL


Ya, hay balers. That's about it from what I've seen.


----------



## adamhumberview

DeVries;1302704 said:


> If it's one thing New Holland doesn't know how to make its that excavator. What a pile of crap that thing is or at least the one I know of, nothing but problems and forget to even move an inch with it cause you'll get a foot


we have never been big fans of new holland. we saw the machine at an auction.. its a 2004and it had 2100hrs on it. it was going low so we scooped it. Paid $32,000 for it 2 years ago.

we literally have had ZERO issues with it surprisingly. we maintain it pretty good with fluids and dont really kill it, but i can honestly say the machine has been a blessing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Place looks good Dean. Can tell you liked the lift, aerial photos and all.:laughing:

My day was looking up when the 20yr old pumping gas kept smiling at me. Turns out I had a gooey frog leg stuck to my hat. She was laughing.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Boy, the farmers out here are really bored.......


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1303210 said:


> Boy, the farmers out here are really bored.......


I'm surprised someone hasn't painted it green by now.


----------



## Alpha Property

Anyone know if there's a cheap way to turn a boss vxt without smart locks into one with? Or do you have to buy the 2 new cylinders?


----------



## Elite_Maint

Alpha Property;1303318 said:


> Anyone know if there's a cheap way to turn a boss vxt without smart locks into one with? Or do you have to buy the 2 new cylinders?


just buy the cylinder's day and night difference!! first year i had the plow i didn't have the smart locks i was so disappointed with the performance of the plow with back dragging loading docks etc.. last winter i spent the $$$ and bought the smart locks and the plow is amazing!!..


----------



## Alpha Property

The cylinders are like $250 each or something rite?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hey guys, I am hoping friday makes sense for you guys. I am hoping to go up to Uxbridge after to see the pulls. I know this isn't ideal for everyone, so let me know if you would prefer a different day, but I think it would be great to see the pulls after. Anytime after 5pm? Hopefully you can swing by on your way to Uxbridge for some food Dave?


----------



## Triple L

Man, we got the worst storms ever today, I seen it coming in then so we quit early, on my way home it hit full force, a dozen or so downed trees just on my way home from the pizza store... Get home, roads blocked by a great big tree completely uprooted and my neighbour has a another tree fallen in his back yard... Do the right thing and bust out the chainsaw and cut buddys tree that's blocking the street all up, he called the cops and thought the city would take care of it LOL, the cop told him I'll write u a ticket for blocking the street LOL...

Power was out for 5 hours and is going on and off right now with another storm that's hitting us..., crazy.... Spent the last few hours getting wasted with the neighbours, somehow his truck ended up in my front yard LOL!!!


----------



## Triple L

Tree's, eavestrouphes, mobile signs, EVERYWHERE....


----------



## Jaynen

Do we live in the same city. Where the heck is all that damage?


----------



## Triple L

Jaynen;1303481 said:


> Do we live in the same city. Where the heck is all that damage?


Doon bud, south end.... Manitou, doon south, pioneer, wabaniki...

Second pic is lear
First pic is across from the old BFG plant...


----------



## Grassman09

Anyone looking for some 2011 LML goodies? 

I have a set of firestone air bags, chrome grill overlay, chrome towing mirror caps, bushwacker boss pocket style fender flares and a 5" DPF back alum/steel MBRP exhaust. All Brand new never opended.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1303485 said:


> Doon bud, south end.... Manitou, doon south, pioneer, wabaniki...
> QUOTE]
> 
> Sounds like some of a islands names I vacationed on in Hawaai.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1303488 said:


> Anyone looking for some 2011 LML goodies?
> 
> I have a set of firestone air bags, chrome grill overlay, chrome towing mirror caps, bushwacker boss pocket style fender flares and a 5" DPF back alum/steel MBRP exhaust. All Brand new never opended.


why are you selling this?

post pics of the mirror caps and how much? also for the exhaust?


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1303490 said:


> Triple L;1303485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doon bud, south end.... Manitou, doon south, pioneer, wabaniki...
> QUOTE]
> 
> Sounds like some of a islands names I vacationed on in Hawaai.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a pretty big deal for everyone is this small little sleepy town.. cant even count how many people stood on the brakes to stop and take pictures of the tree blocking the road today.... My neighbour works at the Zehrs and she was yelling at everyone, the stores are closed, powers out, stay home you idiots LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1303491 said:


> why are you selling this?
> 
> post pics of the mirror caps and how much? also for the exhaust?


I was suposed to take delivery of a brand new GMC LML this up comeing week from the USA me and the import co got into a dispute over delivery of the truck. I waited 4 weeks and was waiting on title, the dealer in usa for some reason didnt title it and now just sent the MSO now and I'd have to wait an addtional 3 - 4 weeks to get the truck titled in MI and not the orgional state where it was purchcesd from or pay over 4000 + the extra tax if they didnt title it in MI and just zoomed it into canada.


----------



## Triple L

Wow so what? Your not taking it now? Not getting a new GM overall or what?


----------



## Grassman09

Grill
http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/yhst-44413611422096_2171_511230336

Mirror Caps
http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/yhst-44413611422096_2171_57842705

Exhaust Also have a 6" tip but im keepin that I think. 
http://www.xtremediesel.com/images/products/display/S6036AL.jpg



Triple L;1303498 said:


> Wow so what? Your not taking it now? Not getting a new GM overall or what?


Nop. They tried to blame it on me. We got into a big arguement Wednesday eve and I just signed the cancelation agreament. GM's are stupidly expensive here, not much selection. May have to forgo my extended cab longbox and go short box. I wanted a 3500 xcab lb diesel srw. Unheard of everywhere. I was going to hang the 8611LP from the dodge on it, but I had concerns it may be too heavy for it, Ive seen them on a Chevy and wow not much room even with timbrins and tbars 4 turns.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1303499 said:


> Grill
> http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/yhst-44413611422096_2171_511230336
> 
> Mirror Caps
> http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/yhst-44413611422096_2171_57842705
> 
> Exhaust Also have a 6" tip but im keepin that I think.
> http://www.xtremediesel.com/images/products/display/S6036AL.jpg
> 
> Nop. They tried to blame it on me. We got into a big arguement Wednesday eve and I just signed the cancelation agreament. GM's are stupidly expensive here, not much selection. May have to forgo my extended cab longbox and go short box. I wanted a 3500 xcab lb diesel srw. Unheard of everywhere. I was going to hang the 8611LP from the dodge on it, but I had concerns it may be too heavy for it, Ive seen them on a Chevy and wow not much room even with timbrins and tbars 4 turns.


I thought the new GM front ends would handle that plow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1303499 said:


> Nop. They tried to blame it on me. We got into a big arguement Wednesday eve and I just signed the cancelation agreament. GM's are stupidly expensive here, not much selection. May have to forgo my extended cab longbox and go short box. I wanted a 3500 xcab lb diesel srw. Unheard of everywhere. I was going to hang the 8611LP from the dodge on it, but I had concerns it may be too heavy for it, Ive seen them on a Chevy and wow not much room even with timbrins and tbars 4 turns.


It's just not meant to be.......it's too much truck for some people.

Just curious what the savings would've been. $4000 on a $50,000 truck is like 8% 
Did you have to put money down and did you lose it. (The money I mean)


----------



## CGM Inc.

Automotive industry isn't hurting enough, they are still arrogant like in the golden days.
You have to beg them to sell you a vehicle.....something is wrong in this picture.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ouch ! no new truck? so where did you hide the body. :laughing:


----------



## buckwheat_la

CGM Inc.;1303571 said:


> Automotive industry isn't hurting enough, they are still arrogant like in the golden days.
> You have to beg them to sell you a vehicle.....something is wrong in this picture.


We bailed them out, now they think they are untouchable. What do they have to be scared of if the government is there with a open checkbook?


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1303559 said:


> It's just not meant to be.......it's too much truck for some people.
> 
> Just curious what the savings would've been. $4000 on a $50,000 truck is like 8%
> Did you have to put money down and did you lose it. (The money I mean)


Getting full refund and I think only reason is because shortly after I made my deal the import co said they had another request for same truck.

Fully loaded like I found in the US was going for $72 here + tax. Went to a chevy dealer in georgetwon looked at a LTZ with not as many options was 63+ tax. When I test drove it sales guy said oh it doesn't have much diesel in it we can only go for 5mins. We haggled on price didn't get far. That was with L.O. Discount and employee pricing. I plow a neighbors driveway that knows me from when I was knee high to a grass hopper, he is a sales manager at a GM dealer. You'd think he'd cut me a deal. He fed me BS as well and struggled to come up with real world #'s and tried to tell me snowplow prep is just heavier shocks on the GM's.

I went to Dodge before looking at GM and I asked whats the difference between a US truck and a Canadian truck. Well they have a Canadian in the plant watching over the trucks being manufactured and they are build for Canadian climates like salt and stuff.. :laughing: Like come on.

Was at a Ford dealer in Scarborough last week, had to beg the guy to look for a truck I want. He looks at his cell phone and says I guess I can search for a truck for 10mins. Come into my office....



MIDTOWNPC;1303595 said:


> ouch ! no new truck? so where did you hide the body. :laughing:


NOP no new GM truck at least. 
Can you get me a deal on a backhoe rental and get it delivered to Sarnia I have some large holes to dig. I'll need a few bags of lime also.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Speaking of ballsy...I paid a bunch of bills last night online while I was tired. Accidentally gave my visa an extra digit and they got $17,000 instead of the $1700 I owed. Can you believe the bank says "yeah it'll take till next Thursday to get that back to you" and ontop of it if I don't resubmit the $1700 before Tuesday it'll be late.
I can honestly say It's a good thing I was on the phone.( I have to go buy a new handset now... )


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1303667 said:


> Speaking of ballsy...I paid a bunch of bills last night online while I was tired. Accidentally gave my visa an extra digit and they got $17,000 instead of the $1700 I owed. Can you believe the bank says "yeah it'll take till next Thursday to get that back to you" and ontop of it if I don't resubmit the $1700 before Tuesday it'll be late.
> I can honestly say It's a good thing I was on the phone.( I have to go buy a new handset now... )


If you had no money you wouldnt have those kind of problems...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

grassman there is a 2500 white dodge quad cab slt at markham list at $62 and you can get it for $46 its a hell of a nice truck. my dealer tried to push it on me when I stopped in last week to speak with him about my 07. if your interested pm me and I will give you the contact. its no charge cummins right now. 

you wont have to beg anyone. my guy listens.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1303667 said:


> Speaking of ballsy...I paid a bunch of bills last night online while I was tired. Accidentally gave my visa an extra digit and they got $17,000 instead of the $1700 I owed. Can you believe the bank says "yeah it'll take till next Thursday to get that back to you" and ontop of it if I don't resubmit the $1700 before Tuesday it'll be late.
> I can honestly say It's a good thing I was on the phone.( I have to go buy a new handset now... )


Last year I clicked on my Telus accidently and tought I clicked on the mastercard... Telus got over $5500 LOL...

I phoned up the bank and said no problem, this happens ALL THE TIME! Few days later I had my money back no biggie


----------



## Triple L

Grassman, why dont you just drive to PA or where they dont have sales tax, buy a demo and bring it back and dont worry about it?


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1303402 said:


> Hey guys, I am hoping friday makes sense for you guys. I am hoping to go up to Uxbridge after to see the pulls. I know this isn't ideal for everyone, so let me know if you would prefer a different day, but I think it would be great to see the pulls after. Anytime after 5pm? Hopefully you can swing by on your way to Uxbridge for some food Dave?


That might work for me.....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, that's to many dots, anyway, no worries if this doesn't work for most of you guys. I just feel like many of you have been great having me and others over, and I want to return the favour a little bit!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Funny we're discussing visas. I'm at my father's going over our bills and billables. I've set a new company record. The Visa was paid in full on August 17 and was over limit again by Aug 27........ 

I'm down for a gtg and truck pulls. My bro in law was talking about some wild white chevy diesel he saw at the kinmount pulls.... I assume it was Dave?

Chad, if you do come up,  are on me. I owe you at least that. If we get all full of beer, I know an excavator/loader which have gas tanks for us to drain into. 

As far as snow, just priced a very large contract. Not the biggest compared to some of the ones on here, but the biggest one I've ever priced. Fingers crossed....


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1303728 said:


> Chad, if you do come up,  are on me. I owe you at least that. If we get all full of beer, I know an excavator/loader which have gas tanks for us to drain into..


yeah they're way down in the ditch, nobody would even see.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1303728 said:


> The Visa was paid in full on August 17 and was over limit again by Aug 27........


Thats pretty easy to do if you only have a $2,000 limit LOL!!! 

Hope your snow contract comes thru!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

unfortunately there's a bit more than another 0 and it still happens..... material heavy month and a bunch of broken trucks. (insert ford joke here). although 2 gm products were also involved.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, I think between the two of us, Diesel Depot is going to be very happy. Engine of the 3500 is coughing again!!!! Going to drop it off tomorrow.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1303746 said:


> Yeah, I think between the two of us, Diesel Depot is going to be very happy. Engine of the 3500 is coughing again!!!! Going to drop it off tomorrow.


As much as he rapes my visa, Russ is a solid dude. My 04 needs a new oil pan, it looks like Swiss cheese.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1303753 said:


> As much as he rapes my visa, Russ is a solid dude. My 04 needs a new oil pan, it looks like Swiss cheese.


Man, all your recent repairs scare me... Literally... My truck better keep its act together!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol when u and I have a bad week, he is short a bay and has to work in the parking lot! Lol. If I have to spend money on repairs though I like to see it go there. That guys as honest as they come and a young guy like us sinking every waking minute into growing and improving his business. He'll retire young though if you me and tom don't smarten up and sell these trucks


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1303757 said:


> Man, all your recent repairs scare me... Literally... My truck better keep its act together!


Oil pan is only $600 for labor & materials including an oil change

Grant I'm getting a 4x4 terrastar once the financial statements say so. Forget "heavy duty" pickups, a terrastar with a 36" toolbox and a 9' flat with g/n hitch would do everything.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Your statement is nicer. Mine only has a 2x4 at the bottom for this fall lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Friday is out for me, that's when all your city money comes up to their weekend properties.I won't be done before 6:00pm. Labour day signals the end of this season is near though and I should have some bottles of wine to regift at the next GTG.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1303692 said:


> grassman there is a 2500 white dodge quad cab slt at markham list at $62 and you can get it for $46 its a hell of a nice truck. my dealer tried to push it on me when I stopped in last week to speak with him about my 07. if your interested pm me and I will give you the contact. its no charge cummins right now.
> 
> you wont have to beg anyone. my guy listens.


Is it a Laramie? Will they paint it black lol. The cummins in great but the rest of the truck is crap. Don't think I could bring myself to buy another Dirty OlD Gas Eater.



Triple L;1303720 said:


> Grassman, why dont you just drive to PA or where they dont have sales tax, buy a demo and bring it back and don't worry about it?


The new one was coming out of PA. They wanted to title it there so they wouldn't get in trouble with GM once they find out its registered here. So I had to pay state tax but dealer applied for a cash rebate that was equal to the tax. I don't understand why it takes 3-4 weeks to title a vehicle in the USA when here dealer walks into MTO and bam instant registration.

They cant even sell a truck until it has 6000miles on it. Good luck find a black SLT 3500 or 2500 with plow prep etc etc on it. I tried.


----------



## Triple L

Who needs plow prep? Its a load of crap to begin with, pre wiring for your beacon light... Big *** lol...Jump up to crew cab short box there's gotta be tons of them! JMO... I can't see myself buying another new truck in canada with their pricing...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine. Where is this gtg?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Tailgating it at our yard. Morningside and Lawrence area.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Never done this tailgate thing. .. You have dump
Inserts. Do you have a BBQ ?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yes, will have BBQ and chairs and fridge!


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1303784 said:


> Is it a Laramie? Will they paint it black lol. The cummins in great but the rest of the truck is crap. Don't think I could bring myself to buy another Dirty OlD Gas Eater.
> 
> The new one was coming out of PA. They wanted to title it there so they wouldn't get in trouble with GM once they find out its registered here. So I had to pay state tax but dealer applied for a cash rebate that was equal to the tax. I don't understand why it takes 3-4 weeks to title a vehicle in the USA when here dealer walks into MTO and bam instant registration.
> 
> They cant even sell a truck until it has 6000miles on it. Good luck find a black SLT 3500 or 2500 with plow prep etc etc on it. I tried.


These are not new but some with real low mileage on them. They are all crew cabs though. At least 1 long box I saw.

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/searc...wnerid=71701&dma=CHICAGO_C2&rdm=1315225092991


----------



## cet

Here is a loaded 3500

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...ds=25&cardist=635&standard=false&rdpage=thumb


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1303496 said:


> I was suposed to take delivery of a brand new GMC LML this up comeing week from the USA me and the import co got into a dispute over delivery of the truck. I waited 4 weeks and was waiting on title, the dealer in usa for some reason didnt title it and now just sent the MSO now and I'd have to wait an addtional 3 - 4 weeks to get the truck titled in MI and not the orgional state where it was purchcesd from or pay over 4000 + the extra tax if they didnt title it in MI and just zoomed it into canada.


I brought my truck in with an MSO you don't need a title.

Jon I'd love to stop in on Fri but I just got home from a week in Disney and I'm just hoping to make it to the pulls. I will see how things pan out though as I really want to eat your food.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1304003 said:


> I brought my truck in with an MSO you don't need a title.
> 
> Jon I'd love to stop in on Fri but I just got home from a week in Disney and I'm just hoping to make it to the pulls. I will see how things pan out though as I really want to eat your food.


Yea your truck had what 2 or 3k on it? This one was never titled before and had 10miles on it. They wouldn't sell it unless we titled it in PA and paid tax, then they just sent the MSO which would get them in trouble. Its ok they can keep it now.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1304011 said:


> Yea your truck had what 2 or 3k on it? This one was never titled before and had 10miles on it. They wouldn't sell it unless we titled it in PA and paid tax, then they just sent the MSO which would get them in trouble. Its ok they can keep it now.


Yes but it still had never been titled. I did find a dealer that would lease a new truck to there numbered company and then sell it to me. That way you only pay on the lease payment. Just a thought.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Bump............


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

you must have said "you hungry?" or "park"


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Does he have two different colored eyes or is it me?


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1304705 said:


> Does he have two different colored eyes or is it me?


She has 2 brown eyes, but it is a character trait in purebred Huskies to have different colours. The one I just lost had 1 blue and one brown. When you're ugly like me it helps to have an eye catching dog.


----------



## GMC Driver

Anyone got a good drop spot around Buffalo for parts? I need to get something shipped, and the address I have had is kind of becoming a pain - if someone knows an easy alternative around the Peace Bridge, I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## Grassman09

GMC Driver;1304833 said:


> Anyone got a good drop spot around Buffalo for parts? I need to get something shipped, and the address I have had is kind of becoming a pain - if someone knows an easy alternative around the Peace Bridge, I'd really appreciate it!


Dave sign up for https://www.kinek.com/ . Fees are reasonable they also do customs work for you if need be. Any Can / Usa border you can have a address. I recently signed up and have some GM parts I now have no use for sitting in Michagine waiting for me.

I think they use a lumber co in the buffalo for skids.


----------



## Grassman09

Huskys are nice dogs. Used to have 2 in my neighborhood very friendly giants. I've never met ya so I cant say the same, just seen ya from a far at Jutzi's.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1304928 said:


> Huskys are nice dogs. Used to have 2 in my neighborhood very friendly giants. I've never met ya so I cant say the same, just seen ya from a far at Jutzi's.


What and you wouldn't shake my hand?!!!.... At least Steffan introduced himself.


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1304956 said:


> What and you wouldn't shake my hand?!!!.... At least Steffan introduced himself.


I know I know sorry. I must have been so involved in watching people spend stupid money on the used cop cars or the cute chic at the coffee stand. I don't even drink coffee and I bought 5 cups. Next time I swear.  Come to Steffans on a Friday I'll buy u a beer there. Hope Moosehead will do. :laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hey Guys,

So the BBQ sans shop will still be Friday at five. Yard is in the Kingston and Morningside area, PM me for address or text me at 416 737 8978.

All are welcome, and the plan is to see the truck and tractor pulls in Uxbridge (30 mins away) after.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1304962 said:


> I know I know sorry. I must have been so involved in watching people spend stupid money on the used cop cars or the cute chic at the coffee stand. I don't even drink coffee and I bought 5 cups. Next time I swear.  Come to Steffans on a Friday I'll buy u a beer there. Hope Moosehead will do. :laughing:


Is there a pattern?


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1305013 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> So the BBQ sans shop will still be Friday at five. Yard is in the Kingston and Morningside area, PM me for address or text me at 416 737 8978.
> 
> All are welcome, and the plan is to see the truck and tractor pulls in Uxbridge (30 mins away) after.


I have to weigh in by 6pm so I don't I can make it Jon. Sorry.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I think I will be a little pushed for time to get to your yard and then to the pulls.
The earliest I could close the store would be 5 so I will just meet at the truck pulls. I saved your number and will look for you there. 

might be able to get someone to cover for me but I will have to see.


----------



## greywynd

Pristine PM ltd;1305013 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> So the BBQ sans shop will still be Friday at five. Yard is in the Kingston and Morningside area, PM me for address or text me at 416 737 8978.
> 
> All are welcome, and the plan is to see the truck and tractor pulls in Uxbridge (30 mins away) after.


Apparently I'm working for RG Peel tomorrow, so will have to see if the boss will let us come out to play. Also just got reminded that SWMBO is off to Paris Ontario for the weekend, so our 10 year old might get dropped off to me at the end of my day........if that happens too late, may just head straight to Uxbridge. Gonna be one of those days I suspect! LOL!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Nah, he's a *****! Dig! Dig! DIG!!


----------



## greywynd

I can think of several things that'll fit in where those stars are Grant!

Asked junior tonight if he wanted to go see truck pulls tomorrow night. Guess I've mentioned Dave's truck a time or two to him, he asked if it was going to be there! He is getting dropped off, should be about 5-5:30, so I'm guessing we might have to skip the gtg at Jon's, but will wait and see. 

Anyone have an easy way of everyone meeting up at the pulls? Never been to Uxbridge Fair, so don't know the grounds layout or anything.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

If jon stands, he's easy to pick out in the crowd. Gather there. Boom$ problem solved.


----------



## goel

GMC Driver;1304833 said:


> Anyone got a good drop spot around Buffalo for parts? I need to get something shipped, and the address I have had is kind of becoming a pain - if someone knows an easy alternative around the Peace Bridge, I'd really appreciate it!


I looked into kinek, but did not like it.

I use www.americanmailbox.net Not a great web site, but great service.

It is at the Rainbow bridge (Niagara Falls), not the peace - but it is 4 blocks from the border - Right accross the street from the Seneca Niagara Hotel/Casino. Rainbow always seems faster to cross at when you call the border wait times phone number, and from experince.

American MailBox
256 3rd St
Niagara Falls, NY 14303
PHONE 716. 236.7299

It costs somewhere around $60.00 for the year and a flat fee of $2.00 per box. If it is skid sized, a flat fee of $75.00

You have a real address to, not a funky number.

I have things sent to my name, suite 102 at the address.

Whenever something arrives, they call.

Just picked something up from them on Wednesday.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Who's going to jons hands up. 
I'll close early if I can.


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1305380 said:


> I looked into kinek, but did not like it.


What didn't you like?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Bbq I'm there


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd;1305355 said:


> I can think of several things that'll fit in where those stars are Grant!
> 
> Asked junior tonight if he wanted to go see truck pulls tomorrow night. Guess I've mentioned Dave's truck a time or two to him, he asked if it was going to be there! He is getting dropped off, should be about 5-5:30, so I'm guessing we might have to skip the gtg at Jon's, but will wait and see.
> 
> Anyone have an easy way of everyone meeting up at the pulls? Never been to Uxbridge Fair, so don't know the grounds layout or anything.


I'll be in the pits if you guys want to meet there. Just look for my truck. I hope it's a good show for you guys. I'm don't think anyone's going with me as everyone seems to have have plans or can't leave early enough.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

See you all there. Just finishing a "full pull" to peterborough and back. Chevy and dodge guys give each other trophies if they make it 300 ft!

Figures, we have 3 trucks, 3 trailers, 2 employees who live 5 min from the ptbo site. 1 of whom has a duallyu with the right hitch, *nd as it works out, no trailers are there. I got upo at 330 to go load up and then follow mark back down the 115. Ohh well at least I have a spy to let me know if thje scales are open!


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1305389 said:


> Who's going to jons hands up.
> I'll close early if I can.


I'm going.


----------



## B&E snowplowing

Is there anyone out there who services the Wasaga Beach area. One of my customers has a smaller townhouse complex that needs to be serviced this year, and since I do his shopping plaza, he asked me if I wanted to do it, but Wasaga is just to far for me to travel for the one site.

If anyone is intrested, PM me and I will give you the details, and the property owners name and number and you can contact him.

This customer is really nice and always pays ON TIME.
Thanks
Brian


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

signed another one up that I had lost last year. got my original price cause they were so upset about the quality they had last year. and then signed for 2 years with me

there are going to be some haters this year.


----------



## goel

Pristine PM ltd;1305013 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> So the BBQ sans shop will still be Friday at five. Yard is in the Kingston and Morningside area, PM me for address or text me at 416 737 8978.
> 
> All are welcome, and the plan is to see the truck and tractor pulls in Uxbridge (30 mins away) after.


I would love to go, but a wedding in Woodbridge is the priority I am told.

Have fun, the pulls in Uxbridge are always good too.


----------



## goel

Grassman09;1305391 said:


> What didn't you like?


1) Variable pricing - depending on location and weight/size of package.

How do I know what the weight or size of package things are shipped in. I always pay $2.00

2) Your address is:
First name Last name
Funky Kinek Number
Street Address
City, State

Easy to tell its just a holding service

3) Does not accept mail, only packages.

4) The one I use is much closer to the border, if one wanted you could be in and out of the states in about 3 minutes with your package.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1305483 said:


> signed another one up that I had lost last year. got my original price cause they were so upset about the quality they had last year. and then signed for 2 years with me
> 
> there are going to be some haters this year.


 rather have a good Guy with a Dodge take the business!
This year is just crazy! We have November year end and just passed last years sales!
What ever comes on top of that is bottom line 
Even construction quotes don't seem to stop.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the other guy drives a dodge too. And he knows I'm gunning for him
I got my original price which was almost 1/3 higher then his 
I also got two years. Wait till he finds out about the others. Might have install bulletproof glass in the dodge
I love making a deal go thru 


Anyone here run a toolcat. I read about alot of problems but they sure look nice
Cedar your coming tonight? I might not be able to handle the dodge bashing solo here. All the other dodge owners will be pulling and have their hands tied up holding trophies
Lol. U and grassman should make the drive. I'll buy the pops at the pull.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1305540 said:


> Cedar your coming tonight? I might not be able to handle the dodge bashing solo here. All the other dodge owners will be pulling and have their hands tied up holding trophies
> Lol. U and grassman should make the drive. I'll buy the pops at the pull.


I don't, Grassman would if I do but since he is buying a Ford I won't let him come along in my Dodge anyway.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

isnt a ford a something Old Rebuild Dodge.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Ive never heard that one before. :laughing:

perhaps your wife just got back from shopping... and now your confusing her with your ford cause they both cost so much to maintain. 
or is the ford is just another pretty face 

I better bring all my loonies and toonies Im going to be buying alot of pops tonight


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Good seeing you guys tonight and my first Truck pull! For a little town, Uxbridge has a decent little fair!


----------



## Triple L

Great seeing you guys too!


----------



## greywynd

Was a fun night! Bit noisy at times to hold a conversation, but still nice to meet and chat where and when I could. Darien had a fun time, slept most of the way home, and I heard after that maybe it was Dean (?) that bought a chocolate milk for him, much appreciated! 

Anyone willing to start a pool on what time I wake up tomorrow without setting an alarm? I'm guessing 6am.......


----------



## Mr.Markus

greywynd;1305818 said:


> Was a fun night! Bit noisy at times to hold a conversation, but still nice to meet and chat where and when I could. Darien had a fun time, slept most of the way home, and I heard after that maybe it was Dean (?) that bought a chocolate milk for him, much appreciated!
> 
> Anyone willing to start a pool on what time I wake up tomorrow without setting an alarm? I'm guessing 6am.......


GET UP!!! You're Late!!!


----------



## grandview

Maybe he's not home yet?


----------



## cet

I had a good time last night. Never been to the truck pulls before and it was interesting.

I was thinking on the way home, how come there weren't any Fords entered in the pull. 

Time for the golf course.


----------



## JD Dave

Who needs an alarm when you have kids. Nice seeing you guys also.


----------



## Alpha Property

well you guys were out having fun, someone had to stick around and do some work. 
We finnished up at about 8:30 in the dark lastnight.


----------



## rooferdave

that sucks,sorry I miseed the pulls and gtg, I have been too busy at work to get on here and missed all the fun! I was out looking at some new to me toys, what do you think of these three?


----------



## Neige

MIDTOWNPC;1305540 said:


> the other guy drives a dodge too. And he knows I'm gunning for him
> I got my original price which was almost 1/3 higher then his
> I also got two years. Wait till he finds out about the others. Might have install bulletproof glass in the dodge
> I love making a deal go thru
> 
> Anyone here run a toolcat. I read about alot of problems but they sure look nice
> Cedar your coming tonight? I might not be able to handle the dodge bashing solo here. All the other dodge owners will be pulling and have their hands tied up holding trophies
> Lol. U and grassman should make the drive. I'll buy the pops at the pull.


PM BlackIrish I think he has 3 now.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

How do you guys deal with chronically late employees?

I've had this one guy for 6 or 7 years now. He was a God's gift for his first two years...since then every coupld of days he's 10 or 15 minutes late ...once in a while (maybe every couple of months) he forgets to set his alarm and now hes an hour late...while guys are waiting for him at a carpool or jobsite. 

This morning he was 3 hours late...blamed it on a closed highway-sitting in traffic for 2 hours. He was supposed to be at shop for 7 and I asked what time he left (after checking our GPS report)...he left his house at 7:30!!! No phone call-nothing...gets to work somewhat hungover looking...the old boy sent him home! 

Oh yeah...I have given him a company truck to drive back and forth to work, fuel and cell phone, makes a steady good pay YEAR ROUND as has a great benefits package!!!

His resposibilities are greater in the winter and is a quasy hardscape leadhand during the summer.

Last week I had to have a talk to him about using the company vehicle for personal use.

I'm thinking he's levelled off and gotten too comfortable... He's an asset...but doesnt seem to be appreciating or respecting his job....thats the part that really bugs me. It appears as though my ex partner has been covering his ass for years. 

I'm getting calls weekly from guys looking for work...I'm thinking its time (or am I over re-acting)??.

How would you deal with this scenario?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Took me 2 hours and 20 mins to get home!!! 
there was construction comming thru whitby right after you peak the hill by the scales.
they were unloading cement barrier blocks to do some construction so it was down to 1 lane and then there was a fender bender. peak the hill and brake lights. 

It was a good time. Jon cracks me up! Let me know when you decide to get married. I want to be around for the bachelor party!!! Just don't let jd be incharge or he will want to go out on tuesday. 

roofer that looks like some old stuff. probably more headaches then anything.
maybe with your mechanic that loader could be use full for piles and such but not really something I would want to rely upon. even if stuff like that works now, winter is much harder to get things going.


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus;1305835 said:


> GET UP!!! You're Late!!!





grandview;1305836 said:


> Maybe he's not home yet?





JD Dave;1305840 said:


> Who needs an alarm when you have kids. Nice seeing you guys also.


Not late today! I had decided a few days ago that, though I was going to work today, it would be on my terms timewise (basically it's get there when I get there, and leave whenever I'm ready!) It's a currently ongoing job, I'm ahead of the contractor's on, so anything I do right now just puts me that much farther ahead.

BTW, I did wake up at 5:54, but didn't feel bad at all about rolling over and going back to sleep! And as Dave saw last night, Junior was with me, so he slept in too, on top of sleeping most of the way home.

We both had a great time last night, but now I'm wondering when Dave's gonna build a multi engine puller?


----------



## greywynd

RooferDave, that grader looks to me like it's an old 'knucklebuster', basically there are no hydraulics on it, everything is controlled/operated through a big gear box. I had a chance to run one once about 12 years ago, imagine trying to shift a manual tranny, with no clutch, for every function, every time you adjust something. There are very few guys around that can actually 'run' one, I don't think that buying one for thoughts of frontline snow removal would be a good idea.

The Clark/Michigan loaders, would all depend on the condition, and your intended use. Looks like the 175 may still have Detroit power, being 2 stroke, loud as all get out, and the only way to work them is foot to the floor. One guy I plow for sometimes has a 75, it starts well in cold even, but has been fairly well looked after since the smaller machines tend to be owned by small contractors, and not get the same sort of hours and abuse. 

Biggest thing in articulated loaders are trannys, and the articulating joint/pin. The tranny dying on a machine like that may very well cost more than the machine itself to replace. Replacement of the centre pin almost always involves line boring and welding it to do it, not something that is quick and easy. Michigan was bought out by Volvo a number of years ago, some googling should give you an idea of the age of these machines. 

If you're thinking of big stuff for snow plowing like this, I would try talking to some of the pits/quarries, or construction companies that have them for summer use, and see if you can work a lease deal for winter, sometimes you can even get an operator. I worked a deal with a smaller contractor a few years ago to rent his 644 JD, in his case, I looked after floating and fuel, and paid him so much an hour on the clock of the machine. It was parked for winter in a secure fenced yard, and plugged in as well, so he was quite happy with that end of the deal. Unfortunately he downsized and sold the machine the following year (on too short a notice for me to work a deal on it), or I'd still be plowing with it in winter.

Johnny...sounds like a bit of a tough situation. Hard to get good guys for winter that you can count on. When you chatted with him before, do you think that there's anything going on in his own life that could be affecting part of his work life? I've worked with guys that had things going on (wife also worked shifts for example, so the guy has to be up to look after kids when he should be sleeping from night shift.) 

Couple ideas. Maybe ask him what it would take so that he's on time, or not affecting other employees. If you change it to his benefit, and it still happens, he's gone. Another option, tell him to pack his truck, go home, but don't actually tell him he's fired. Give him a week or two off without pay, and then see how he reacts. If he wants to come back and things will improve, give him one last shot. Or, of course, you could just cut him loose and start looking for a replacement. It all depends on how you feel about him, and whether or not you think it may be 'fixable' and/or how tough it would be to replace him.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1305882 said:


> How do you guys deal with chronically late employees?
> 
> I've had this one guy for 6 or 7 years now. He was a God's gift for his first two years...since then every coupld of days he's 10 or 15 minutes late ...once in a while (maybe every couple of months) he forgets to set his alarm and now hes an hour late...while guys are waiting for him at a carpool or jobsite.
> 
> This morning he was 3 hours late...blamed it on a closed highway-sitting in traffic for 2 hours. He was supposed to be at shop for 7 and I asked what time he left (after checking our GPS report)...he left his house at 7:30!!! No phone call-nothing...gets to work somewhat hungover looking...the old boy sent him home!
> 
> Oh yeah...I have given him a company truck to drive back and forth to work, fuel and cell phone, makes a steady good pay YEAR ROUND as has a great benefits package!!!
> 
> His resposibilities are greater in the winter and is a quasy hardscape leadhand during the summer.
> 
> Last week I had to have a talk to him about using the company vehicle for personal use.
> 
> I'm thinking he's levelled off and gotten too comfortable... He's an asset...but doesnt seem to be appreciating or respecting his job....thats the part that really bugs me. It appears as though my ex partner has been covering his ass for years.
> 
> I'm getting calls weekly from guys looking for work...I'm thinking its time (or am I over re-acting)??.
> 
> How would you deal with this scenario?


we started at 6 today, 2 Guys are no show so I had to step up cutting boulevards:realmad:

I have 1 Guy that is late or misses time but I enjoy watching him work when he is here. Has a baby now and things are improving. If the pain level gets up they are history.
If things bug me it is usually a matter of time for changes.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

greywynd;1305893 said:


> Johnny...sounds like a bit of a tough situation. Hard to get good guys for winter that you can count on. When you chatted with him before, do you think that there's anything going on in his own life that could be affecting part of his work life? I've worked with guys that had things going on (wife also worked shifts for example, so the guy has to be up to look after kids when he should be sleeping from night shift.)
> 
> Couple ideas. Maybe ask him what it would take so that he's on time, or not affecting other employees. If you change it to his benefit, and it still happens, he's gone. Another option, tell him to pack his truck, go home, but don't actually tell him he's fired. Give him a week or two off without pay, and then see how he reacts. If he wants to come back and things will improve, give him one last shot. Or, of course, you could just cut him loose and start looking for a replacement. It all depends on how you feel about him, and whether or not you think it may be 'fixable' and/or how tough it would be to replace him.


Thanks for your opinion.

Believe it or not I have an easier time finding reliable winter help.

He wont elaborate on his problems at home but hes not married...lives with a girl...and has a kid with another baby mamma but the kid lives with his grandmother. He's a bit of player and juggles a few gf's at a time kind of guy. He's 28 years old and has alot of growing up to do IMO. Maybe his next employer will make him realize what he had here...his last one screwed him royally before coming to us...I just think he's too comfortable as I have a tendancy too not sweat the little stuff-but now I think its gone too far and I have to put my foot down.


----------



## cet

My guys have been great so it's hard to say. I know when I worked for this large company they would deal with this problem with unpaid days off. They would wait for you to show up and then send you home for the day. The next time they would send you home for 3 days and the last time for 1 week, then you are fired.

Your big problem is he is picking up guys and how do you send him home without someone else to step in.

I felt that I will never find someone as good but in the end you find someone who is better.


----------



## grandview

Cet, there are no Fords because the Chevy guys were complaining that they were at a disadvantage.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

today is a good day
the debit machine broke  and they cant get me a new one till thursday. 
what ever shall I do. payup


----------



## grandview

MIDTOWNPC;1305938 said:


> today is a good day
> the debit machine broke  and they cant get me a new one till thursday.
> what even shall I do. payup


Save money this weekend?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

grandview;1305936 said:


> Cet, there are no Fords because the Chevy guys were complaining that they were at a disadvantage.


no there were some there... I saw a few in the parking lot. Actually when the noise stopped I could hear them rusting.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

grandview;1305941 said:


> Save money this weekend?


ya no fees to bank
and we dont take cheques so looks like paper money today.

headed your way soon. monday night at the falls sheraton with the mrs and tuesday cross border.

Looking forward to my lunch at Altons. Love that place.


----------



## grandview

3 miles from my house.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1305930 said:


> I felt that I will never find someone as good but in the end you find someone who is better.


 exactly!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

people need to be thankful they have a job. respect your job.
they are lined up right now to take it from you.

Im like this also some times but I find even more in bigger companies that management doesnt seem to like to confront problems so they let things slip

I think soon the playa is gonna hate the game
He doesnt have to tell you what is going on in his life but he has to ensure you there wont be a problem with his work. 

perhaps a... 
look we have a problem. tell me why you shouldnt be on your way?
really the late is making my stomach ill. Im not having a good day thinking about your laziness. there are others lined up who I dont think wont give me that ill feeling. how do you want to handle this? nows your opportunity to speak.

or you could ask to see his watch. then smash it with a bat and give him a new one.


----------



## goel

JohnnyRoyale;1305882 said:


> How do you guys deal with chronically late employees?
> 
> I've had this one guy for 6 or 7 years now. He was a God's gift for his first two years...since then every coupld of days he's 10 or 15 minutes late ...once in a while (maybe every couple of months) he forgets to set his alarm and now hes an hour late...while guys are waiting for him at a carpool or jobsite.
> 
> This morning he was 3 hours late...blamed it on a closed highway-sitting in trafic for 2 hours. He was supposed to be at shop for 7 and I asked what time he left (after checking our GPS report)...he left his house at 7:30!!! No phone call-nothing...gets to work somewhat hungover looking...the old boy sent him home!
> 
> Oh yeah...I have given him a company truck to drive back and forth to work, fuel and cell phone, makes a steady good pay YEAR ROUND as has a great benefits package!!!
> 
> His resposibilities are greater in the winter and is a quasy hardscape leadhand during the summer.
> 
> Last week I had to have a talk to him about using the company vehicle for personal use.
> 
> I'm thinking he's levelled off and gotten too comfortable... He's an asset...but doesnt seem to be appreciating or respecting his job....thats the part that really bugs me. It appears as though my ex partner has been covering his ass for years.
> 
> I'm getting calls weekly from guys looking for work...I'm thinking its time (or am I over re-acting)??.
> 
> How would you deal with this scenario?


He is definately taking advantage of you, and costing you from your crews productivity.

This rarely changes or gets better other than in the short short term when you are wasting your time babysitting.

Line your ducks in a row so it does not bite you later for improper paperwork and documentation and hire someone better.

I consider the scenario you have described the same as stealing. It's all coming from your pocket - the lateness, the crew waiting, the company vehicle usage after hours.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It falls on down the line as well...when they (The rest of the crew) see what he's getting away with, think it's alright. Hate to say it John but you have to act like a boss not a comrade. Maybe start with the privilege of the truck...take it away and make him earn it back. That way if he's late for the carpool he gets left behind, you save a days pay and instant motivation to get up in the morning.

All those guys at the pulls and no video yet. what's up with that?


----------



## Elite_Maint

cet;1305930 said:


> I felt that I will never find someone as good but in the end you find someone who is better.


I had a guy that loved being on his phone.. i gave enough warnings... couple Thursdays ago decides to go hang with his buddies and gets drunk.. 7am came i call no answer, bbm no response...so i'm already getting pissed.. the phone thing was flashing in my head and the fact i was getting stiff was boiling my blood!... so i leave without him and got a buddy who was out of luck and just got laid off a week prior from his job. long story short that stiff got the boot!!...and the new guy is way better then him....


----------



## Grassman09

B&E snowplowing;1305468 said:


> Is there anyone out there who services the Wasaga Beach area. One of my customers has a smaller townhouse complex that needs to be serviced this year, and since I do his shopping plaza, he asked me if I wanted to do it, but Wasaga is just to far for me to travel for the one site.
> 
> If anyone is intrested, PM me and I will give you the details, and the property owners name and number and you can contact him.
> 
> This customer is really nice and always pays ON TIME.
> Thanks
> Brian


Try Jon from Pristine Property maint. I thought I overheard he has a crew going out that way on Thursdays or something.


----------



## musclecarboy

Grassman09;1306054 said:


> Try Jon from Pristine Property maint. I thought I overheard he has a crew going out that way on Thursdays or something.


I thought they went to Ottawa on Thursdays


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1306058 said:


> I thought they went to Ottawa on Thursdays


LOL close that's Tuesday, I can see how you got confused.


----------



## Neige

Talking about Ottawa the Canadian Snow Expo in Ottawa organized by Landscape Ontario has been canceled.


----------



## Grassman09

Neige;1306061 said:


> Talking about Ottawa the Canadian Snow Expo in Ottawa organized by Landscape Ontario has been canceled.


For what reason Paul? Not enough interest?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'm thinking also cause of the farm show in Woodstock
That was the reason I wasn't going cause I wanted to go to the farm show.


----------



## Triple L

Paul are you ever gonna have another snow show of your own up in quebec again?


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1306068 said:


> I'm thinking also cause of the farm show in Woodstock
> That was the reason I wasn't going cause I wanted to go to the farm show.


I'm going there on Thursday with a friend. We make it a yearly tradition. They have awesome pulled pork there. Dodge will be there too. Bring your loonies and toonies ill bring mine and we can have a few brown pops.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

thurs is my day off and I was really considering it 
I'll let you know forsure.


----------



## rooferdave

greywynd;1305893 said:


> RooferDave, that grader looks to me like it's an old 'knucklebuster', basically there are no hydraulics on it, everything is controlled/operated through a big gear box. I had a chance to run one once about 12 years ago, imagine trying to shift a manual tranny, with no clutch, for every function, every time you adjust something. There are very few guys around that can actually 'run' one, I don't think that buying one for thoughts of frontline snow removal would be a good idea.
> 
> The Clark/Michigan loaders, would all depend on the condition, and your intended use. Looks like the 175 may still have Detroit power, being 2 stroke, loud as all get out, and the only way to work them is foot to the floor. One guy I plow for sometimes has a 75, it starts well in cold even, but has been fairly well looked after since the smaller machines tend to be owned by small contractors, and not get the same sort of hours and abuse.
> 
> Biggest thing in articulated loaders are trannys, and the articulating joint/pin. The tranny dying on a machine like that may very well cost more than the machine itself to replace. Replacement of the centre pin almost always involves line boring and welding it to do it, not something that is quick and easy. Michigan was bought out by Volvo a number of years ago, some googling should give you an idea of the age of these machines.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> good call! the grader is a "knucklebuster" It was basically thrown in with the two loaders.
> 
> the 175 is a daily use and runs great, the 275 has a pump issue and we are floating to the shop in the next week or 2 to get it ready for winter. I am just now trying to figure how best to use these three plus my backhoe, bobcat and jcb loader for the winter, I look forward to input from you all.


----------



## Grassman09

rooferdave;1306074 said:


> the 175 is a daily use and runs great, the 275 has a pump issue and we are floating to the shop in the next week or 2 to get it ready for winter. I am just now trying to figure how best to use these three plus my backhoe, bobcat and jcb loader for the winter, I look forward to input from you all.


Stick a v plow on it and dont look back when you drive over it. Those look like they can move some serious snow.


----------



## greywynd

rooferdave;1306074 said:


> good call! the grader is a "knucklebuster" It was basically thrown in with the two loaders.
> 
> the 175 is a daily use and runs great, the 275 has a pump issue and we are floating to the shop in the next week or 2 to get it ready for winter. I am just now trying to figure how best to use these three plus my backhoe, bobcat and jcb loader for the winter, I look forward to input from you all.


Pump issue? as in it won't lift, or it won't drive?

I've ran both those models before, but it's been a few years (about 8-10?) so if there's any basic stuff I can help you out with, just ask. At least it looks like they are both smooth edge buckets, a plus for snow. Watch out for curbs, they aren't very forgiving in that sense, they pluck them right out of the ground......don't ask how I know.


----------



## Neige

Grassman09;1306062 said:


> For what reason Paul? Not enough interest?


They said they were worried they would not have enough people coming to the show. I think it had lots more to do with not having enough exhibitors.



Triple L;1306069 said:


> Paul are you ever gonna have another snow show of your own up in quebec again?


I am seriously thinking about it. It was loads of work but I think I may just give it one more kick at the can. I must admit I was very proud thinking 2 guys with no experience at all pulling of the show we did, and seeing LO as big as they are not succeeding. For those of you going to the farm show, check out the Artix bidirectional and let me know what you think. I have already sold 2, looks like I might be onto something.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Just noticed this is post 2000 for me. :waving:

The old man accepted the deal. Im in a due diligence period and then his lawyer has final approval but it should all go well. Ive been scouting a property for 9 months now and finally made my move. The old guy took back the mortgage and gave me an incredible rate. The property (4 acres with a House) needs work which is just what I want but it is in town. Its right on king street just as you leave the 50km/h zone and has 400 ft of frontage with 2 laneways. I dont have to move out of my place so it gives me tons of time to get the house just the way I want and plan the build of a shop where the falling down barn stands.

The agents got togeather with me in a room and talked it over. It was priceless cause every time the owners agents suggested something my wife shook her head no.
We planned that she would be the bad cop and I would be the good one. 

The owner had no mortgage on the property and no mortgage on the other properties he has. 

We were prepared to walk but knew it was a sleeping giant. There are 1500 houses planned to be built behind it. Patients and a the right agent made this one go thru.

Lots of work to do in the next few weeks looking into things but Im confident we will firm up. 

Im hardwired for this stuff. and love it


----------



## Triple L

Congrats Dean! That's awesome!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Thanks bud.
thats why I couldnt make the bbq. next time Ill hold it.


----------



## Grassman09

Now u definitely need to make the farm show. Check out the ploughing competition see if you want to grow no till money trees and what will knock down the stocks best and with what brand of tractor. for the 4acres of land you now have. 

Did you buy the 4acres to store your dodge parts and transmissions?:laughing:

I found the GM I had ordered from the USA on Kijiji this morning.. Looks like they want to sell it fast as its a urgent add.


----------



## Triple L

Is it in canada now?


----------



## JD Dave

Sounds like a nice place Dean. Hope you get it.


----------



## cet

Dean that will be a great place. Congrats.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Its mostly treed. I can't wait to see Rex's face. It will take him a week to pee on all those trees. :laughing:

I dont know if any of you guys ever read your horescope but I often check on yahoo. Im a gemini. There are different sections but I usually read the general and mainly the financial. Its scary how accurate mine is 

The day I was going to ask the miss to be the mrs, it said 
Amidst all the fun and chatter, what s the real message? Your
romantic challenge now is to discern where the heart of the
matter lies. Don t be afraid to ask a serious question.

I was in at the casino. Waiting for a shuffle playing black jack. I looked at my phone and checked my horescope.... Money is tight but your confident you can do what you need to with what you have left and that makes the world of a difference today. Was losing 
and about to go. Asked about their side game called streak. Decided to play it.
won five times in a row. the last bet was $25 and it paid 32 to 1. Thanks see ya gtg


Other day (the debit machine broke)
Now you need to be creative about increasing your income. There are many ways you can bring in more cash and they are right under your nose.


When the house deal was in my hands to sign and he had asked for more. It said
THe way money materiazes when you need it may look like a mystery but you know its a result of your carefull planning and work. If you want you can let everyone keep thinking your pulling a rabbit out of your hat. After all it entertains them. 
After I signed it I had a nice contract come in signed.

Pretty stupid accurate if you ask me.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Wow, I'm gonna convert to gemini.! Congrats on the new place as well. 

When some time goes by and I do some saving up, I'll need to ask that question and start looking for a place to buy as well.

Might be in the cards next year now that the roomate is working. (Teaching JD not stripping lol) she likes learnig new english expressions and a lot of them turn out funny from a frenchy. I was lying on the couch on sat and she went out to cash her first career paycheque. When she came back she threw cash in the air and said she was "makin it rain."


----------



## CGM Inc.

.....just got my 1st speeding ticket in Canada


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1306392 said:


> Is it in canada now?


I imagine so. So much for them not wanting to get the us dealer on GM naughty list. I guess who cares when you are now stuck with a 70'000 truck.

2011 2500


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1306471 said:


> .....just got my 1st speeding ticket in Canada


I'm shocked this is your 1st one. Glad I'm no longer allowed in your dodge.

I got busted doing 150 on the 401 going to kingston a few years ago. Something about Ram diesels and cops. He drooped it down substantially luckily. Wait til til your insurance finds out.


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1306471 said:


> .....just got my 1st speeding ticket in Canada


Been a while for me...at least 20 years. I got called in by the ministry for an interview when I was 20 cause I had 14 points on my licence. Going through 2 windshields smartened me up.

Place sounds great Dean..Thumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1306432 said:


> Wow, I'm gonna convert to gemini.! Congrats on the new place as well.
> 
> When some time goes by and I do some saving up, I'll need to ask that question and start looking for a place to buy as well.
> 
> Might be in the cards next year now that the roomate is working. (Teaching JD not stripping lol) she likes learnig new english expressions and a lot of them turn out funny from a frenchy. I was lying on the couch on sat and she went out to cash her first career paycheque. When she came back she threw cash in the air and said she was "makin it rain."


Well at least she's teaching the dance now better then working nights. 


CGM Inc.;1306471 said:


> .....just got my 1st speeding ticket in Canada


Who's GM did you borrow?


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1306633 said:


> Who's GM did you borrow?


Just about anything can get over the speed limit when you start at the 401 London LOL!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

A fords can even break the limit while pulling! Of course the limit isn't all it'll break....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

This tcg company has trucks everywhere in Durham
Smart centers Lowes. Ect. Wowzers

never seen them before but I don't get out much in the summer
And never noticed lettered equipment before

On my way to buffalo


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1306657 said:


> A fords can even break the limit while pulling! Of course the limit isn't all it'll break....


Yup, it'll break injectors, turbos, rads, just about everything when you ask more then the speed limit from it LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

But hey, it'll perform until then!


----------



## musclecarboy

How does everyone secure miscellaneous BS in the back of their trucks? Got an insecure load ticket today because everything wasn't secure. I strapped a wheelbarrow over a bag of garbage and gas cans but some small 2x6 scraps and my pintle hitch were loose. Any tough cargo net or something I can use?


----------



## cet

If you use one of those black cargo nets it shows that you tried and is usually good enough.

Was the garbage higher then the box. I know the wheel barrow had to be but how much junk did you have in the truck.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1306851 said:


> If you use one of those black cargo nets it shows that you tried and is usually good enough.
> 
> Was the garbage higher then the box. I know the wheel barrow had to be but how much junk did you have in the truck.


No it was all below the bed rails. I only had maybe a dozen pieces. He pulled me over initially because I ripped it and had a puff of black smoke


----------



## cet

To be young again.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just easier to get a tarp and tie it over, I have a friend who was floating a backhoe and threw 2 round mouth shovel loads of gravel into the loader bucket and got the same charge.
"Tarp your load" best advice ever. In trucks and life.


----------



## musclecarboy

Mr.Markus;1306891 said:


> Just easier to get a tarp and tie it over, I have a friend who was floating a backhoe and threw 2 round mouth shovel loads of gravel into the loader bucket and got the same charge.
> "Tarp your load" best advice ever. In trucks and life.


You never cease to amaze me LOL


----------



## greywynd

musclecarboy;1306853 said:


> No it was all below the bed rails. I only had maybe a dozen pieces. He pulled me over initially because I ripped it and had a puff of black smoke


Out the tailpipe, or a side window? :laughing::laughing:

Sounds like there's a couple lessons here, first, one doesn't always want to draw attention to oneself, second, anytime a LEO pulls someone over, they generally want to write a ticket for their efforts.

That ticket sounds like one of these deals where you either just pay it and are done with it, or spend the day, take it to court, and likely end up with it thrown out, but, it ends up costing you with the aggravation and time away from making money instead.


----------



## Triple L

Sounds like you were asking for it Tom... My buddy levi is just like you... Always being a bonehead when he shouldn't be...

I can honestly say the only ticket I've ever got is not having an annual safety on my truck back when I was 16 and didn't even know what an annual safety was lol...


----------



## grandview

Looks like were getting Lake Effect rain on Wednesday.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1306904 said:


> Sounds like you were asking for it Tom... My buddy levi is just like you... Always being a bonehead when he shouldn't be...
> 
> I can honestly say the only ticket I've ever got is not having an annual safety on my truck back when I was 16 and didn't even know what an annual safety was lol...


Can you say Grandpa. LOL


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Triple L;1306904 said:


> My buddy levi is just like you... Always being a bonehead when he shouldn't be...


As TripleL almost subliminily calls Musclecarboy a bonehead...the Plowsite community sits in the sidelines munching on popcorn. awaiting a slanderous retaliation on the part of Musclecarboy.


----------



## cet

greywynd;1306903 said:


> Out the tailpipe, or a side window? :laughing::laughing:
> 
> Sounds like there's a couple lessons here, first, one doesn't always want to draw attention to oneself, second, anytime a LEO pulls someone over, they generally want to write a ticket for their efforts.
> 
> That ticket sounds like one of these deals where you either just pay it and are done with it, or spend the day, take it to court, and likely end up with it thrown out, but, it ends up costing you with the aggravation and time away from making money instead.


Not sure they will throw that one out. If you remember last winter he might have enough tickets to wall paper a wall.  And I think one of them was also the unsafe load for his sidewalk shovel's.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1306916 said:


> Not sure they will throw that one out. If you remember last winter he might have enough tickets to wall paper a wall.  And I think one of them was also the unsafe load for his sidewalk shovel's.


If you leave them on the dash they start to feel sorry for you.


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;1306911 said:


> As TripleL almost subliminily calls Musclecarboy a bonehead...the Plowsite community sits in the sidelines munching on popcorn. awaiting a slanderous retaliation on the part of Musclecarboy.


He's busy tossing that garbage on some unlit back road.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pretty cool video. Anybody on here know these guys?


----------



## grandview

Looks like it was made in Hollywood,snow looks fake!


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1306925 said:


> Pretty cool video. Anybody on here know these guys?


Yes Chad rents his shop space from him. Great video!!!


----------



## JD Dave

The pull I should have kept on Fri night. 



 Check out the rest of her Vids from Uxbridge there was some really good iron there.


----------



## JD Dave

Here's the tractor that made CET and Pristine happier then a 12 year old at xmas. LOL


----------



## greywynd

JD Dave;1306942 said:


> Here's the tractor that made CET and Pristine happier then a 12 year old at xmas. LOL


I heard afterwards that unit is pushing out between 5 and 6K hp. My son thought it was a pretty cool unit too, that was his first time to a pull. I asked him Saturday evening (about 8pm) if there was a truck pull on again that night if he'd want to go, and he quickly answered, "Yes, why?" I then told him I was just curious, and that actually had we planned, we could have gone to the pulls at Orono.

I suspect that he'll want to go to Bobcaygeon now too......


----------



## R.G.PEEL

While we wait with our popcorn, I should point out that had there been a cop anywhere on the 401W between nielson and 404 you may have got ticket #2 chad. Lol.

I was being a BONEHEAD!!! Two weeks ago on the 115 to ptbo and got myself a nice little speeder. He was going the opposite way and had to cross the median to come after me. I quickly took the first exit hoping he wouldn't see. He did. And he didn't think my move was as funny as I did. 

Young and stupid YES I AM!! Proudly. Any of you old enough to say "ah young kids" either says it while fondly remembering their stupidity (markus and some windshields for instance). Or they simply were a boring individual. Stupidity sucks while you're paying the consequences. Then its usually awesome!!!


----------



## Triple L

HAHAHA I suggest you install a new airfilter in your truck after following me the other day leaving Jon's place LOL.... Good thing you have a black truck  Or else it most likely would have been eh?

By being a bonehead I was thinking back as Levi will drag race cops from the stop light to the speed limit just being stupid... Not implying Tom is a bonehead but stuff like that is just a bonehead move no matter how you look at it


----------



## greywynd

Triple L;1306962 said:


> HAHAHA I suggest you install a new airfilter in your truck after following me the other day leaving Jon's place LOL.... Good thing you have a black truck  Or else it most likely would have been eh?
> 
> By being a bonehead I was thinking back as Levi will drag race cops from the stop light to the speed limit just being stupid... Not implying Tom is a bonehead but stuff like that is just a bonehead move no matter how you look at it


No idea in Tom's case, but I had a high school friend that, no matter what little thing he did, ALWAYS seemed to get caught by an unseen/un-noticed cop, or something else would happen. One day he wasn't paying attention, and ended up rear ending a tow truck (wrecker with a wheel lift) and writing off his car, the driver felt bad, gave him a free tow home and never reported it as there was no damage to the truck at all. I think that was about the only sort of 'break' the guy ever got.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol went to check out a site with pristine. He thought I was just driving home slowly until he passed me. Then I get a phone call "oh, didn't see the mto van, guess that's why you're hangin back eh?"


----------



## cet

Earlier this summer my son tailgated this guy up the 400. He was doing 120 in the left lane and wouldn't move over. My son finally passed him on the right and pulled back in front of him and sped up. The guy sped up and tailgated him for a few clicks and then on came the lights. The cop went up to the window and told him to get ready to walk home, he was pissed.

Long story short after sitting there 15 minutes waiting for his tickets a black and white pulled in behind them both. The second cop got in the first cops car for another 15 minutes. When the black and white left the other cop walked up to my son's car and through all his ID into the car and said this was his lucky day.

Let's say your military ID gets you off a lot of tickets. He did get 1 this summer just south of Petawawa and he was in uniform at the time but doing 130 in an 80 and got it knocked down to 95.


----------



## CP Paul

CGM...it begs the question, where'd you get your other ticket(s) if it wasn't in Canada?



CGM Inc.;1306471 said:


> .....just got my 1st speeding ticket in Canada


----------



## grandview

Cet,your son showed some cleavage while in uniform to the cop?


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1306975 said:


> Earlier this summer my son tailgated this guy up the 400. He was doing 120 in the left lane and wouldn't move over. My son finally passed him on the right and pulled back in front of him and sped up. The guy sped up and tailgated him for a few clicks and then on came the lights. The cop went up to the window and told him to get ready to walk home, he was pissed.
> 
> Long story short after sitting there 15 minutes waiting for his tickets a black and white pulled in behind them both. The second cop got in the first cops car for another 15 minutes. When the black and white left the other cop walked up to my son's car and through all his ID into the car and said this was his lucky day.
> 
> Let's say your military ID gets you off a lot of tickets. He did get 1 this summer just south of Petawawa and he was in uniform at the time but doing 130 in an 80 and got it knocked down to 95.


Wow that turned out pretty good, I guess he hasn't learned his lesson yet.


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1306955 said:


> Young and stupid YES I AM!! Proudly. Any of you old enough to say "ah young kids" either says it while fondly remembering their stupidity (markus and some windshields for instance). Or they simply were a boring individual. Stupidity sucks while you're paying the consequences. Then its usually awesome!!!


I don't fondly remember the windshields. I don't recommend that way of knocking sense into your head. I'm glad I never hurt anyone badly, but I can tell you that riding in an ambulance with a bunch of friends and stangers is a horrible way to find out your not in control of the outcome of being an idiot.Even when your 18 and invinsible.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1306981 said:


> Wow that turned out pretty good, I guess he hasn't learned his lesson yet.


He comes home every other weekend. When he leaves here my wife tells him to text us when he has made it back. He usually texts, just pulling into the parking lot. I look at the time and do a little math and then try to figure out how fast he had to go to make it there in that time. He hasn't figured out to wait an hour until he text's us. Hell he's almost 25, nothing I can do about it.


----------



## cet

grandview;1306978 said:


> Cet,your son showed some cleavage while in uniform to the cop?


If he keeps eating like he does he will have some to show soon. So much for being in the army and staying in shape.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1306924 said:


> He's busy tossing that garbage on some unlit back road.


Holborn road is perfect

In all honesty I wasn't being a bonehead, the lane was ending on the other side of the lights and there was a 750 BMW in the left waiting at the red and it turned green just before I got there (about 20 kph momentum) and the bimmer gunned it so I kinda pushed it to beat him and the cop was just pullin up to the red on the cross street. Oh well.

I think that makes an even 20 tickets I have LOL. I guess I was pissed off cuz about an hour earlier some ford driving pr!ck ripped me off :realmad: haha joking


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ford guys will do that to you when we can!


----------



## greywynd

Saw one of PPM Jon's Rangers today with the dump insert in it, pretty sharp looking little setup! The only question, with enough water, do they grow into the F350's?


----------



## musclecarboy

greywynd;1307062 said:


> Saw one of PPM Jon's Rangers today with the dump insert in it, pretty sharp looking little setup! The only question, with enough water, do they grow into the F350's?


i bet he thinks salt will do that! (why else would he put 2 tons in the back...) LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, only a heavy half yard, nothing more... mostly.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Where did you see them? I think it was downtown today.


----------



## CGM Inc.

CP Paul;1306976 said:


> CGM...it begs the question, where'd you get your other ticket(s) if it wasn't in Canada?


I'm German being in Canada for 13 years now tymusic
With photo radar I usually got 2-3 tickets a year :crying:

I don't argue my tickets since I'm aware that I go to fast and do that on my own decision and reasoning.

The concept out here is just a little  not very efficient to get speeding cars with a cop and a radar gun.
was doing 90 in a 60 zone, old Dodge even made that uphill


----------



## CP Paul

CGM...man that must have been some culture shock for ya. I have some friends from Germany who moved here a few years ago who love it but, had some difficulties getting used to the winters here. Although the GTA doesn't get it as bad as here, normally.

I have slowed down on the speeding myself. I keep it to 20klm over the limit most of the time. Being out of the city now, there are some areas here that aren't patrolled that much. So once in a while, I just crank up the tunes and really go. I just can justify speeding for the cost of the ticket nor the increase in insurance rates. 
Ya and I never argue with the cops, that's just a bad idea. I just used to show up to court and they'd automatically cut the cost in half...with everyone, so that was the way to go.
Oh...and never, ever speed on the Quebec side! Cops there target anyone with out of province plates. The 20klm rule doesn't work there.


----------



## CGM Inc.

CP Paul;1307185 said:


> CGM...man that must have been some culture shock for ya. I have some friends from Germany who moved here a few years ago who love it but, had some difficulties getting used to the winters here. Although the GTA doesn't get it as bad as here, normally.
> 
> I have slowed down on the speeding myself. I keep it to 20klm over the limit most of the time. Being out of the city now, there are some areas here that aren't patrolled that much. So once in a while, I just crank up the tunes and really go. I just can justify speeding for the cost of the ticket nor the increase in insurance rates.
> Ya and I never argue with the cops, that's just a bad idea. I just used to show up to court and they'd automatically cut the cost in half...with everyone, so that was the way to go.
> Oh...and never, ever speed on the Quebec side! Cops there target anyone with out of province plates. The 20klm rule doesn't work there.


 and have licence, insurance and ownership in hand when they walk up to you....


----------



## Triple L

Don't forget your cvor... They really don't like if your forget that one...


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1306925 said:


> Pretty cool video. Anybody on here know these guys?


Sure knows what he is doing 
I ran into him a couple times in Waterloo.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Thats AMan right?
Maybe if we compliment him enough he will post and get that post count up over 6
Lol. Nice video


----------



## Triple L

I wonder how much that movie costed.... Sure looks great but I bet that wasn't cheap...

Great marketing material! Should pay for its self in notime hopefully


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Hey Bonehead,

The owner of this company dropped in this afternoon and left his card...though it might be of interest to you. Gorilla Net is the product...Says they're around $200.00.

Here's his contact info if you're interested.

Flexi-Shelf Systems
Ralph Scheff
C4-233 Cross Avenue, Suite 171
Oakville, Ontario L6L2W9
905 337 0939
www.flexi-shelf.com

http://www.flexi-shelf.com/gorilla-net.html


----------



## CGM Inc.

Very nice unit! Any idea on $$$


----------



## R.G.PEEL

musclecarboy;1307044 said:


> Holborn road is perfect
> 
> In all honesty I wasn't being a bonehead, the lane was ending on the other side of the lights and there was a 750 BMW in the left waiting at the red and it turned green just before I got there (about 20 kph momentum) and the bimmer gunned it so I kinda pushed it to beat him and the cop was just pullin up to the red on the cross street. Oh well.
> 
> I think that makes an even 20 tickets I have LOL. I guess I was pissed off cuz about an hour earlier some ford driving pr!ck ripped me off :realmad: haha joking


As I am said Ford driving *****, I considered posting "And by ripped off you mean significantly overpaid in cash for services rendered. Perhaps the beers I bought you to wash down a free moxies lunch had something to do with the driving style. There are several members of this site who have worked for me, rented to me, had me work for them can all vouch that the ***** part is true but if I'm anything, its straightup when it comes to settling bills "

However I decided that details of business deals should not be discussed in open forum as our jabs back and forth can be potentially taken seriously by lurkers who you or I could enter future business deals with. So instead ill just take that as the joke I know it was meant as and not make this a big thing where we get into details online right? Besides, I ripped you off enough to buy several bonehead nets..... Cheers.


----------



## musclecarboy

CGM Inc.;1307320 said:


> Very nice unit! Any idea on $$$


Read a little closer


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1307324 said:


> As I am said Ford driving *****, I considered posting "And by ripped off you mean significantly overpaid in cash for services rendered. Perhaps the beers I bought you to wash down a free moxies lunch had something to do with the driving style. There are several members of this site who have worked for me, rented to me, had me work for them can all vouch that the ***** part is true but if I'm anything, its straightup when it comes to settling bills "
> 
> However I decided that details of business deals should not be discussed in open forum as our jabs back and forth can be potentially taken seriously by lurkers who you or I could enter future business deals with. So instead ill just take that as the joke I know it was meant as and not make this a big thing where we get into details online right? Besides, I ripped you off enough to buy several bonehead nets..... Cheers.


Yeah don't worry I even included "haha joking" to make sure it was clear. And yes, moxie's euro beer is awesome for $3.99 pints on Monday. Thanks again brother


----------



## B&E snowplowing

Good day all,

I am taking a trip to the US in two weeks, and just wondering if anyone has any contacts for purchasing tires. Two of my trucks need new rubber, and I was hoping to find a half decent deal while in Buffalo or surrounding area.

If anyone has a contact I surely would appreciate it.

Once again, if anyone knows of or services the Wasaga Beach area, I have a contact for plowing, and possibly lawn maintenance at a newly built townhouse complex.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## OntarioGuy

I suspect that he'll want to go to Bobcaygeon now too......[/QUOTE]

When are the caygon pulls? i have not been to one in a while


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cargo net at princess auto $40 I use them all the time 
Just a pain when they get tangled up 
Easiest is to keep one edge always hooked 
I use it to cover skids of boxes if I pick up computer
Cases in the pickup


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Correction cargo net $4.99 at princess auto
Just was there for a trailer part

Cheap solution

Go karting I think we need go karting I'm gonna check into mosport
Before season ends.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lucfw;1307329 said:


> I suspect that he'll want to go to Bobcaygeon now too......


When are the caygon pulls? i have not been to one in a while[/QUOTE]

The Bobcaygeon pulls are the last friday of Sept. The derby is the night before, presented in conjunction with R.G. Peel Construction! lol. I grew up up there and my buddy Branden who ran my s185 on Pristine's site last year is on the fairboard. He asked last winter if we would bring the machines to help pull cars out of the ring. At the time I was sitting on the couch when not plowing so I said 'sure, why not' lol. Theyre good guys and my bro in law always runs the derby so I think we'll help out.

On the bright side, all volunteer equipment gets to put signs on for free advertising! Yay!

Whoever is going up, let me know.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I thought u were going to say you were entering your ford


In the derby. ;p


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol, there's something it would kick ass at. Its killed 2 minivans already. 1 toyota and one pontiac. But I think now its hungry for a dodge


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1307326 said:


> Read a little closer


:laughing: if it's not in the 1st sentence I always miss it


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1307403 said:


> When are the caygon pulls? i have not been to one in a while


The Bobcaygeon pulls are the last friday of Sept. The derby is the night before, presented in conjunction with R.G. Peel Construction! lol. I grew up up there and my buddy Branden who ran my s185 on Pristine's site last year is on the fairboard. He asked last winter if we would bring the machines to help pull cars out of the ring. At the time I was sitting on the couch when not plowing so I said 'sure, why not' lol. Theyre good guys and my bro in law always runs the derby so I think we'll help out.

On the bright side, all volunteer equipment gets to put signs on for free advertising! Yay!

Whoever is going up, let me know.[/QUOTE]

Sept 30 I'll be there.


----------



## OntarioGuy

Going to try to make it if i can!!! would love to see the pulls and the derbyThumbs Up are you guys also pulling at the lindsay ex too?


----------



## greywynd

R.G.PEEL;1307403 said:


> The Bobcaygeon pulls are the last friday of Sept. The derby is the night before, presented in conjunction with R.G. Peel Construction! lol. I grew up up there and my buddy Branden who ran my s185 on Pristine's site last year is on the fairboard. He asked last winter if we would bring the machines to help pull cars out of the ring. At the time I was sitting on the couch when not plowing so I said 'sure, why not' lol. Theyre good guys and my bro in law always runs the derby so I think we'll help out.
> 
> On the bright side, all volunteer equipment gets to put signs on for free advertising! Yay!
> 
> Whoever is going up, let me know.


Just to make it 'official' I'll be up both nights, and can run machines both nights if needed. All I ask is we get junior in to watch.  Last demo we were at, we were sitting front row, he got nailed with a piece of stone or dirt flying off a tire.....hurt a bit, but when I said that is the price to pay for getting to watch so close, he grinned and watched even closer!


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1307401 said:


> Correction cargo net $4.99 at princess auto
> Just was there for a trailer part
> 
> Cheap solution


I bought one from crummy tire last month $20 the thing is falling apart and Ive only used it a handful of times. Definitely would go drooping $200 plus on one of those unless of course I had CGM $$.. Piss it away on Fiats and speeding tickets :laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

just had the pleasure of helping out my tenants enterprise rent a car

brand new gmc sierra 7000 kms on it. they drove it in the wash bay, washed it and now it wont start. full power, not even a crank or click. called onstar, they cant do a diagnostic unless the car is running (wow thats pretty useless). so we just pushed it out of the wash bay. it sits in the parking lot while they call the dealer.. 

just another pretty face I guess. . was that professional grade lawn ornament?


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1307706 said:


> just had the pleasure of helping out my tenants enterprise rent a car
> 
> brand new gmc sierra 7000 kms on it. they drove it in the wash bay, washed it and now it wont start. full power, not even a crank or click. called onstar, they cant do a diagnostic unless the car is running (wow thats pretty useless). so we just pushed it out of the wash bay. it sits in the parking lot while they call the dealer..
> 
> just another pretty face I guess. . was that professional grade lawn ornament?


Man what did you rig into the wash bay??


----------



## Triple L

Is the security light on? Or does it flash? I've had it happen where I climb out and then jump back in and the truck wouldn't start... That was on my 06, both duramax's have been flawless... Pull the ecm fuse and let it sit for 5 minutes or so then put it back in...


----------



## CGM Inc.

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/dail...-edmonton-last-city-snow-melts-194415380.html


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Heard a rumor today from a GREAT source that salt prices are going to be stupid this year.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

truck got towed to the dealer around the corner.

the guys had to take a kia instead.. :laughing: im sure he was happy, but better then being stranded.


----------



## DeVries

Maybe that's why my supplier didn't call back yesterday or today. Any idea on how much it will go up by?


----------



## cet

My price from Canadian is $77.65


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

He didnt say how much but did say things will get stupid as winter unfolds.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1307749 said:


> Heard a rumor today from a GREAT source that salt prices are going to be stupid this year.


Ours went up a couple cents over last year.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

As I'm still relatively new to this site, tell me if this has already been discussed.

We all buy large quantities of salt, so why not put together a meeting, add up everyones required quantities and shop that figure as a package? We can all still pay seperately and take seperate deliveries but if were pricing 7-8000 tonnes, surely wed pull a bit of weight no? I don't see a downside to it for anyone, and even tjhe guys with the best prices should still save a bit. Anyone interested in setting this up? I don't mind doing the legwoek, and if we have a rough volume, everyone can shop there own supplier for the group. Basically reverse auction or purchase so that they bid for our business.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1307784 said:


> As I'm still relatively new to this site, tell me if this has already been discussed.
> 
> We all buy large quantities of salt, so why not put together a meeting, add up everyones required quantities and shop that figure as a package? We can all still pay seperately and take seperate deliveries but if were pricing 7-8000 tonnes, surely wed pull a bit of weight no? I don't see a downside to it for anyone, and even tjhe guys with the best prices should still save a bit. Anyone interested in setting this up? I don't mind doing the legwoek, and if we have a rough volume, everyone can shop there own supplier for the group. Basically reverse auction or purchase so that they bid for our business.


......i do see a downside! If one doesn't pay his bill everyone is screwed since you have to operate as 1 company to get the discount level. I don't know how much of a difference there is if you buy 1000 or 8000tons?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm only exploring options, so please keep potential downfalls coming and solutions as well. 

What I'm proposing is not organizing a co. To purchas the total. In my scenaio we would shop a package giving seperate details for each company and each company having their own account. If 1 member doesn't pay, that is them defaulting on their account which is a risk suppliers take anyway. I assume everyone can pass a credit cheque that currently has an account now. The ownly affiliation would be that we all agree to purchase from the lowest bidder. 

I'm not sure the difference between 1000 and 8000 either, I can only speak to purchasing volumes of concrete and gravel.

In gravel, I've seen up to 15 percent savings by shopping large jobs and concrete I've seen up to 25 percent savings over our typical discount levels. Obviously those in the group who already buy 2000+ themselves wouldn't realize the same percentage savings as those currently purchasing 100 tons. At the same time the more tons a company uses the more effect 1$ savings would have.


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1307812 said:


> I'm only exploring options, so please keep potential downfalls coming and solutions as well.
> 
> What I'm proposing is not organizing a co. To purchas the total. In my scenaio we would shop a package giving seperate details for each company and each company having their own account. If 1 member doesn't pay, that is them defaulting on their account which is a risk suppliers take anyway. I assume everyone can pass a credit cheque that currently has an account now. The ownly affiliation would be that we all agree to purchase from the lowest bidder.
> 
> I'm not sure the difference between 1000 and 8000 either, I can only speak to purchasing volumes of concrete and gravel.
> 
> In gravel, I've seen up to 15 percent savings by shopping large jobs and concrete I've seen up to 25 percent savings over our typical discount levels. Obviously those in the group who already buy 2000+ themselves wouldn't realize the same percentage savings as those currently purchasing 100 tons. At the same time the more tons a company uses the more effect 1$ savings would have.


I'm just gonna call Canadian and say "Hey, look...If you can do $77.65 for Cet you can do the same for me."


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus;1307831 said:


> I'm just gonna call Canadian and say "Hey, look...If you can do $77.65 for Cet you can do the same for me."


What Grant is saying is that, collectively, like a co-op, if you hit them up and say "15 of us want to buy the same amount as what CET already buys, how much LOWER will you go?"

Pre-purchasing also gains weight, you pay for a certain amount, and they store it, and either deliver it, or it whatever when one needs it. It means some up front costs for the purchaser, but they are fixed, and if prices go nuts partway through the winter, you're already locked in for that amount. Depending on a business cash flow, sometimes it's better to pay in fall, at the end of a busy summer season, then in winter or spring when some companies might be tighter for cashflow.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1307831 said:


> I'm just gonna call Canadian and say "Hey, look...If you can do $77.65 for Cet you can do the same for me."


I bet it will work too!
Did the same last year with Draglam Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I was going to use markus' approach but say hi I am cet can u deliver me some salt in Cobourg and put it on my account. Lol.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mr.Markus;1307831 said:


> I'm just gonna call Canadian and say "Hey, look...If you can do $77.65 for Cet you can do the same for me."


I'm certain that we could see low 70s at least, because I know that a large company purchases at this rate through a retailer because their volume is high enough. Where the margin truly lies I don't know, but I know it gets that low at least and probably lower with a large enough base.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I dont buy enough to salt a pretzel

What's a few bucks extra per tonne really ?
Personally I wouldnt care if it was more it's not being able to get it that's the issue
If it's more money more guys will drop 
I guess when your bigger your pricing per tonne applied 
However I'm all per app or inclusive and an increase isn't going to hurt I see it as an up that the smaller guy may feel the pinch


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1307812 said:


> I'm only exploring options, so please keep potential downfalls coming and solutions as well.
> 
> What I'm proposing is not organizing a co. To purchas the total. In my scenario we would shop a package giving separate details for each company and each company having their own account. If 1 member doesn't pay, that is them defaulting on their account which is a risk suppliers take anyway. I assume everyone can pass a credit cheque that currently has an account now. The ownly affiliation would be that we all agree to purchase from the lowest bidder.
> 
> I'm not sure the difference between 1000 and 8000 either, I can only speak to purchasing volumes of concrete and gravel.
> 
> In gravel, I've seen up to 15 percent savings by shopping large jobs and concrete I've seen up to 25 percent savings over our typical discount levels. Obviously those in the group who already buy 2000+ themselves wouldn't realize the same percentage savings as those currently purchasing 100 tons. At the same time the more tons a company uses the more effect 1$ savings would have.


It is a great thought for sure, but if they have to bill 10 different co's there isn't much of an admin saving for the supplier. Some sort of "salt broker" would be a good thing.

I used to buy over 1000 tons through my account for someone else.......PITA if he didn't pay me on time. They won't give you anything if you are 3-4 days behind!

Ideal would be a "big guy" buying it all on a larger account. Again if I had to do it I would add some on to pay for admin cost and some late payers.

I'm not much of a negative Guy but here I just keep them coming up in my mind.

We all are "friendly" competitors....we all grow and compete eventually over the same places....10$ difference a ton might give me or someone the advantage to get the contract.

When it comes to $$$ friendship isn't worth much ! That also applies to PS!


----------



## cet

There are thresholds that you have to cross to get the discounts. I think the next one is 10,000 tons. Dave will help but I know it is quite high. I have been with Canadian since 1994. Not to shoot anyone down but I don't think you can get an account as a small buyer now. If you don't buy from them one year you loose your account. If the price goes up through the year your price goes up also.

Anyone looking to buy bulk might want to call the Salt Depot. You can prepay at the beginning of the year. Buy what you think you are going to need. the problem is what you don't use goes into the next year as a credit. 3 years ago I bought $60,000 worth. Before the year started one guy backed out and the Catholic Board went from salt to pickle. I had a $30,000 credit, that sucked.

Also Canadian will only ship to addresses that are listed. I tried last year to send a truck to a different address, no go. I phoned Salt Depot and they sent it no problem. I don't have a price this year from Salt Depot but it will be very very close.

Do all you guys have yards to accept 4 axle trailer? If someone needs some salt and wants to prepay to Salt Depot I'm sure I could work it out. They also hold the price through the increases. They are supposed to have all the salt on site that has been prepaid.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

CGM Inc.;1307843 said:


> It is a great thought for sure, but if they have to bill 10 different co's there isn't much of an admin saving for the supplier. Some sort of "salt broker" would be a good thing.
> I used to buy over 1000 tons through my account for someone else.......PITA if he didn't pay me on time. They won't give you anything if you are 3-4 days behind!
> 
> Ideal would be a "big guy" buying it all on a larger account. Again if I had to do it I would add some on to pay for admin cost and some late payers.
> 
> I'm not much of a negative Guy but here I just keep them coming up in my mind.
> 
> We all are "friendly" competitors....we all grow and compete eventually over the same places....10$ difference a ton might give me or someone the advantage to get the contract.
> 
> When it comes to $$$ friendship isn't worth much ! That also applies to PS!


I fully see the problem with combining the billing and purchasing as one. One big guy buying and selling at a markup can happen but the headaches and risks would then be on them so theyd have to be at the same level for purchase and sale as the suppliers already out there.

The existing wholesalers and mines have the administration in place already. What I'm proposing is simply strongarming them in the way that "you get x000 tonnes worth of orders or someone else does"

I liken it to when 2 groups of neighbours each asked me to do 4 front and back yards. They were all going with 1 contractor but each was a seperate project. I know I really looked at my numbers instead of rattling off a typical pricing matrix. Apparently so did somebody else cuz I know what it went at and it was stupid cheap. If we get salesmen competing that way, we win. I would rather lower my bottom line and increase my competitive edge over those not in the group rather than keep my competitive edge over friends. You can still compete with your rates of labour and equipment, you should always pay the least amount possible for supplies.


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1307843 said:


> We all are "friendly" competitors....
> 
> *When it comes to $$$ friendship isn't worth much ! *That also applies to PS!


I guess thats all on who you are and where you stand ethicly and morally...

I sure as heck will NEVER take a lot from a friend regardless of the $$$... Friends arnt friendly competitors one bit! A great friendship is worth a heck of a lot more then a few $$$ IMO.... Karma is a funny thing...


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1307851 said:


> I fully see the problem with combining the billing and purchasing as one. One big guy buying and selling at a markup can happen but the headaches and risks would then be on them so theyd have to be at the same level for purchase and sale as the suppliers already out there.
> 
> The existing wholesalers and mines have the administration in place already. What I'm proposing is simply strongarming them in the way that "you get x000 tonnes worth of orders or someone else does"
> 
> I liken it to when 2 groups of neighbours each asked me to do 4 front and back yards. They were all going with 1 contractor but each was a seperate project. I know I really looked at my numbers instead of rattling off a typical pricing matrix. Apparently so did somebody else cuz I know what it went at and it was stupid cheap. If we get salesmen competing that way, we win. I would rather lower my bottom line and increase my competitive edge over those not in the group rather than keep my competitive edge over friends. You can still compete with your rates of labour and equipment, you should always pay the least amount possible for supplies.


In the last few years there have been more shortages then they have salt left over. I'm not to sure you can strong arm these guys. Not saying it's not worth a try but even 10 guys buying 10,000 tons might not be too much.

I golf with a guy that only sells salt, no summer job. He has minimum 6,000 tons at the yard all the time.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Triple L;1307854 said:


> I guess thats all on who you are and where you stand ethicly and morally...
> 
> I sure as heck will NEVER take a lot from a friend regardless of the $$$... Friends arnt friendly competitors one bit! A great friendship is worth a heck of a lot more then a few $$$ IMO.... And that goes both ways!


Bingo! I refuse to bid on something (snow or not) against a friend. CGM is right about $ trumping friendship and most people not standing up when money is on the table. I've been stabbed in the back but I've also done well by sticking to that principle and having some do the same.


----------



## greywynd

Sometimes though, all it takes is the asking. 

Recently I inquired about a cash diesel discount at the local station I often buy fuel at. Talking to the owner and manager, and they asked what I had in mind, and told them that my portable tank holds 350 litres, if I pay cash, can I get a discount? On the books, with a receipt, but since I know they are paying the cc companies a transaction fee, why not give those of use willing to use cash a break? They offered 2% cash back discount without hesitating. 

May not sound like much, but heck, it'll pay for lunch that day, so why not? For the simple effort it took to take 2 minutes to ask for it.


----------



## greywynd

R.G.PEEL;1307864 said:


> Bingo! I refuse to bid on something (snow or not) against a friend. CGM is right about $ trumping friendship and most people not standing up when money is on the table. I've been stabbed in the back but I've also done well by sticking to that principle and having some do the same.


I'm sure most of you know that Grant and I have been working together off and on this year. I also look at it this way, that if I know Grant is looking at a job, it's HIS job, and that's all there is to it. It works the same the other way.

At the same time, working together on some of these projects, we can compliment each others skills, and get the job done that much more effectively and profitably.

Come winter, being friendly with other guys won't hurt, something breaks down, the guys you are on good terms with are going to be a lot more likely to offer a truck, or salter, or whatever, which may make or break someone's lot being done in time etc. The guy that is an @**hole that has something breaks, well, sorry about your luck, but hope you get done in time!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

cet;1307857 said:


> In the last few years there have been more shortages then they have salt left over. I'm not to sure you can strong arm these guys. Not saying it's not worth a try but even 10 guys buying 10,000 tons might not be too much.
> 
> I golf with a guy that only sells salt, no summer job. He has minimum 6,000 tons at the yard all the time.


I'm not saying we'd never compete with salt depot let alone the municipalites but we couldn't do worse than individually and would very likely do better. Might make it to the next bracket above the highest one currently realized by any individual.


----------



## cet

Even with the number of guys on here I have never had to bid on the same work as someone else. There are times when we have bid on different areas in the same bid but we have talked about it before and that's what we have decided.

Right now the Catholic Board is up for bid. There are going to be guys bidding the same areas there pretty much has to be. As long as you never discuss your pricing that's fair. You can't say I saw the bid first you can't bid it. Just don't ask me for help pricing it.:laughing:


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1307877 said:


> I'm not saying we'd never compete with salt depot let alone the municipalites but we couldn't do worse than individually and would very likely do better. Might make it to the next bracket above the highest one currently realized by any individual.


I might not be looking at this the same as you. You guys that pick up every night might get better pricing if you all go together and buy from the same place. You can also get better pricing from Salt Depot for pickup. All you have to do is prepay. That's not going to be as easy as it sounds for some guys. It's not always easy to put your hands on $10,000 or more. I don't know how much salt everyone use's.


----------



## musclecarboy

Geez I paid $94 per 2,000lb at beaver valley....


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1307883 said:


> Geez I paid $94 per 2,000lb at beaver valley....


That's why the owner's are filthy stinking rich.payup


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1307884 said:


> That's why the owner's are filthy stinking rich.payup


Maybe CET salt supply needs to jump on the bandwagon


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1307854 said:


> I guess thats all on who you are and where you stand ethicly and morally...
> 
> I sure as heck will NEVER take a lot from a friend regardless of the $$$... Friends arnt friendly competitors one bit! A great friendship is worth a heck of a lot more then a few $$$ IMO.... Karma is a funny thing...


I've always thought and operated this way.... but the reality is when it comes to feeding your family and paying your bills in a depressed market the $$$ always trumps professional friendships. While I agree I would never do it.. I have had it done to me by someone I trusted.... would it be immoral to take it back?


----------



## cet

I'm to far away for most of you guys but if you are ever stuck I am always there to help.

You guys should look into Salt Depot. They have quite a few sites and they issue a credit card that you just show the guys that you have an account.


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1307883 said:


> Geez I paid $94 per 2,000lb at beaver valley....


Wait'll you go Treated.....


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1307887 said:


> I've always thought and operated this way.... but the reality is when it comes to feeding your family and paying your bills in a depressed market the $$$ always trumps professional friendships. While I agree I would never do it.. I have had it done to me by someone I trusted.... would it be immoral to take it back?


No. I would take it back in a heart beat and more.

2 years ago I lost 10 schools to someone I trained and taught the business to. 1 or 2 weeks later I took 40 of his water tower sites. There are lessons to learn and I have learned a few the hard way.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Farm show what time u going grassman?
Anyone else? I have to wait and see what time my order is ready in markham then I will know if I can make it. 
I would like to go


----------



## Triple L

Farm show was great! Soo big you need a good few hours at the least! best part was the demo being done by manitou... Man did he even drive the living crap out of that thing OMG!!!!!! Crazy stuff!

Even seen Dave stumbling out of the beer tent LOL 

Stuff like thats an everyday thing around the Triple L yard tho as we all know how hard I am on everything LOL


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1307903 said:


> Farm show what time u going grassman?
> Anyone else? I have to wait and see what time my order is ready in markham then I will know if I can make it.
> I would like to go


I'm usually there for 10ish I think. Have to go to the hammer 1st and pick up a lady friend. You still got my #? I'll text you if I got yours..


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1307890 said:


> Wait'll you go Treated.....


We pay that for treated...but more like 125-130 I guess.


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;1307749 said:


> Heard a rumor today from a GREAT source that salt prices are going to be stupid this year.


I was at Speilsmans yesterday (John L and Bill Kooy's buddys) and one of the guys was muttering something about salt. I should go there more often. I bought a few yards of topsoil and as I was programing the GPS they load me up with a few rolls of sod and say your good to go.. I said ok and took off.


----------



## Triple L

1 degree out tonight.... Yikes


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1308102 said:


> And you never thought to think what was going on in my life at the time and maybe there were other reasons I didn't get back to you. There is no excuse for that and I'm sorry for not getting back to you. I'm also sorry for you feeling the way you do, sometimes communication can help things. I know sometimes you come off wrong but I know you don't mean to but maybe things are lost in translation (German thing I guess) I remember when we met for lunch the first time thought you were a great guy and it went from there. When salt was short I was willing to help you out but didn't feel comfortable with a competitors truck picking salt up at my place (not Cedar's truck) but I still had your back and the winter went soft so you didn't need the salt anyways. Lets go to last fall, I got you the best possible deal on a tractor you could have probably got it on your own who knows. And when push comes to shove your not my friend anymore because I wouldn't store your tractor well if that's the way it is I don't think you were really my friend to begin with. I'd go out of my way to help anyone on here in a emergency and I know for fact that most would go out of there way to help me (some already have).


All I can say is that I have the outmost respect for you and what you did for me!


----------



## JD Dave

That was some really good editing by PS. Chance of frost tonight better cover your flower beds up or Soybean fields.


----------



## snowplowchick

I was just logging in to ask what those posts meant, but on second thought, it's none of my business... lol

Carry on.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

More editing. Like we discussed at the pulls, were the advertisers target marketa and the busiest thread on this site. Admins: please realize that the editing is getting annoying and does not encourage us to be on here which is bad for you. We all have each others phone and email so don't push your luck with the edits. None of what has been edited is illegal, or offensive. Everyone will read this the second it posts so removing it simply proves my point. Thanks. If you'd like, feel free to discuss with us. Don't just remove.


----------



## Mike_PS

some things need not (and should not) be discussed on the site...they are personal matters and therefore, yes, we do try to remove what isn't necessary

thanks in advance for your cooperation guys, we appreciate it :waving:


----------



## Triple L

Hey guys, let's plow........ some snow.........................


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Thank you for replying. We're plowers not princesses. If there was a roofing site itd get real offside. Let us be offside


----------



## Mike_PS

and we understand that...I just wanted to let you guys know why I had removed those posts

thanks again


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1308126 said:


> Hey guys, let's plow........ some snow.........................


LOOOL

MGD has spoken, I guess we all better clean up our acts


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

remember guys sometimes things typed out sound differently
Then in person or over the phone it never hurts to pick up the phone. I do it all the time


I also would just about help anyone of the guy on here if I could in anyway 


We have made this place and filled it lately with a bit of jabs at eachother and maybe we should tone that down abit
I know I'll never lose my computer geek persona but some chicks dig it so I'm fine with that.


----------



## Mike_PS

we appreciate you guys and your participation here on the site and, as I said, sometimes some things just need not be said here 

again, thanks


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Id like to also confess. That was my pink trailer. 





Get back to work slackers


----------



## schrader

Had to take a half hour break today so the ice pellets would melt, the ground was completely covered in ice pellets this morning. Not the greatest grass cutting weather, looks like a sign of things to come.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1308126 said:


> Hey guys, let's plow........ some snow.........................


Finally something we can all agree on, well that and Dean's a princess. 

I think Stefan and I got things worked out. So the next episode of "As The Plow Turns" will not be aired.


----------



## cet

schrader;1308155 said:


> Had to take a half hour break today so the ice pellets would melt, the ground was completely covered in ice pellets this morning. Not the greatest grass cutting weather, looks like a sign of things to come.


My daughter is in North Bay. When I talked to her this morning it was 2 degrees. :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1308181 said:


> Finally something we can all agree on, well that and Dean's a princess.
> 
> I think Stefan and I got things worked out. So the next episode of "As The Plow Turns" will not be aired.


C'mon....us working guys miss all the unvaluable banter. I really need a web enabled phone. LOL. Actually wore my sweatshirt all day today but still in shorts. Brrrr.


----------



## cet

I'm thinking the post they deleted is the one in Stefan's post. I can't find Dave's post so that's what I'm thinking.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Its getting really stupid on here lately. 




















































































Just sayin.


----------



## A Man

JD Dave;1306934 said:


> Yes Chad rents his shop space from him. Great video!!!


Thanks for the kind words guys. It was a fun little project we did along side a client of ours. We traded some extra's on a large deck project for some help with the video. I know it's a little cheesy, especially the end which my wife will not stop making fun of me for.


----------



## adamhumberview

Hey guys.. quick question.. 2009 Kubota M125 w 300hrs with a Kooy Blade..$40,000
Also a 2009 Kubota RTV 1100 Diesel with a Blizzard little plow.. $11,000.. what you think?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Adamhumberview are you selling the rtv
I have a friend looking for that one


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

A Man;1308208 said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys. It was a fun little project we did along side a client of ours. We traded some extra's on a large deck project for some help with the video. I know it's a little cheesy, especially the end which my wife will not stop making fun of me for.


That video is really good. Good to see you came out for a post


----------



## Mr.Markus

adamhumberview;1308215 said:


> Hey guys.. quick question.. 2009 Kubota M125 w 300hrs with a Kooy Blade..$40,000
> Also a 2009 Kubota RTV 1100 Diesel with a Blizzard little plow.. $11,000.. what you think?


Buying or selling?


----------



## adamhumberview

Mr.Markus;1308239 said:


> Buying or selling?


buying... hopefully


----------



## cet

From my limited experience I would say that M125 is a good price. What is a Kooy plow?


----------



## adamhumberview

cet;1308271 said:


> From my limited experience I would say that M125 is a good price. What is a Kooy plow?


Its like a horst snow wing, except they have their own brand now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1308271 said:


> From my limited experience I would say that M125 is a good price. What is a Kooy plow?


Even if it's a crap blade it's a good price for the tractor. I would of course give it a run through to see if it's been well maintained. 300 hrs there's not much to screw up.
I know nothing about RTV's.


----------



## cet

Kooy makes a plow, now I have heard everything.


----------



## adamhumberview

hey chris did you ever sell those blocks?


----------



## cet

Nope, still where you saw them. I might just use them if they sit any longer.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1308199 said:


> I'm thinking the post they deleted is the one in Stefan's post. I can't find Dave's post so that's what I'm thinking.


I missed everything after as well :crying:


----------



## CGM Inc.

As an update to our Kawi motor:
Its repaired and running 
-seezed valve that dislocated the push rod from the rocker.
-new valve installed with head gaskets, etc.
-ran fine for about 2 hours until crap started sputtering again.

After further investigation we found some sort of crap in the fuel (looked like chicken stock) and some white powdery substance that did not dissolve in gasoline but did dissolve in water. 
At the end we bought a new carb as well since half of it was corroded and eaten away from what ever was in the fuel. Everything is running fine now!
All work done in-house 

Anyone seen that before? wasn't that stuff you smoke either


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1308113 said:


> That was some really good editing by PS. Chance of frost tonight better cover your flower beds up or Soybean fields.


Is there anything you can spray on them to keep the frost from ruining them? I think its called desiccants, they use that on wheat and I remember spraying a similar product on Rhododendron shrubs.



JohnnyRoyale;1307308 said:


> Hey Bonehead,
> 
> The owner of this company dropped in this afternoon and left his card...though it might be of interest to you. Gorilla Net is the product...Says they're around $200.00.
> 
> Here's his contact info if you're interested.
> 
> Flexi-Shelf Systems
> Ralph Scheff
> C4-233 Cross Avenue, Suite 171
> Oakville, Ontario L6L2W9
> 905 337 0939
> www.flexi-shelf.com
> 
> http://www.flexi-shelf.com/gorilla-net.html


In case anyone is going to the Farm Show
These guys or someone was at the Farm show selling them. The Medium size one was priced at $170 got it for $100.00


----------



## Grassman09

.....................................................


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1308299 said:


> As an update to our Kawi motor:
> Its repaired and running
> -seezed valve that dislocated the push rod from the rocker.
> -new valve installed with head gaskets, etc.
> -ran fine for about 2 hours until crap started sputtering again.
> 
> After further investigation we found some sort of crap in the fuel (looked like chicken stock) and some white powdery substance that did not dissolve in gasoline but did dissolve in water.
> At the end we bought a new carb as well since half of it was corroded and eaten away from what ever was in the fuel. Everything is running fine now!
> All work done in-house
> 
> Anyone seen that before? wasn't that stuff you smoke either


Maybe its that white stuff you keep inside the shop in winter...


----------



## DeVries

After further investigation we found some sort of crap in the fuel (looked like chicken stock) and some white powdery substance that did not dissolve in gasoline but did dissolve in water. 
At the end we bought a new carb as well since half of it was corroded and eaten away from what ever was in the fuel. Everything is running fine now!
All work done in-house 

Anyone seen that before? wasn't that stuff you smoke either [/QUOTE]

I could be wrong but believe that it's water in your fuel.

The other problems you mention about the valve is that it's probably on the exhaust side. If it is the problem is more than likely overheating from the exhaust heat as well as dust and dirt around the engine. Have done a few ourselves, we seem to have solved the problem by taking the motor covers off twice during the season and giving the engine a good power washing. Just washing with the cover on does nothing as you cannot get under the engine cover to clean it.


----------



## CGM Inc.

It was the exhaust side, still not sure about the residue.


----------



## CGM Inc.

.................................


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I can't stand the wait. I have a bunch of quotes out for some new contracts and the wait is killing me. 

getting alot colder.


----------



## CGM Inc.

CGM Inc.;1308476 said:


> .................................


I have 1 Ti-Cat ticket for tonights game if someone is interested...thought I have 2 
My son won 2 free tickets for another game and some time on the field after the game with the Ti-Cats


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

will grass seed catch at this time of year?
any suggestions. 

water is available onsite if needed. 

this isnt for the perfect lawn or anything its just a distant back half lot.
there will be atleast an inch of fresh screened topsoil spread over the topsoil that is there on and area that was filled in


----------



## DeVries

MIDTOWNPC;1308594 said:


> will grass seed catch at this time of year?
> any suggestions.
> 
> water is available onsite if needed.
> 
> this isnt for the perfect lawn or anything its just a distant back half lot.
> there will be atleast an inch of fresh screened topsoil spread over the topsoil that is there on and area that was filled in


Now is the best time to seed, warm days cool nights irrigation or rain will make it germinate quickly.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1308594 said:


> will grass seed catch at this time of year?
> any suggestions.
> 
> water is available onsite if needed.
> 
> this isnt for the perfect lawn or anything its just a distant back half lot.
> there will be atleast an inch of fresh screened topsoil spread over the topsoil that is there on and area that was filled in


You'll be alright in the next week or 2. Thickest lawn I ever planted was Sept 11 2001. Germinated in 3 days.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

thanks for the speedy replys guys  
I plan on doing that sunday then
I will get some pictures too and post them up.

should I use any fertilizer?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Is anybody going to the greenbuild show? Let me know, I will be working a booth with VAST. Come check us out.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1308304 said:


> Is there anything you can spray on them to keep the frost from ruining them? I think its called desiccants, they use that on wheat and I remember spraying a similar product on Rhododendron shrubs.


Price is a problem and trying out how to spray 1000 acres the night before the frost. Most of our beans that are green are far enough south we'll be alright, I hope.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

How's that work dave? If a crop goes down, do you just have to suck that up? Or is there insurance for that?


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1308699 said:


> How's that work dave? If a crop goes down, do you just have to suck that up? Or is there insurance for that?


We have insurance for that but we've never lost an entire crop to frost, it generally just decreases yield.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Is it like auto insurance where you only make a claim when its real bad?


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1308705 said:


> Is it like auto insurance where you only make a claim when its real bad?


Our insurance kicks in when our yields our lower then 90% of our 10 year avg. It's through the government and it's worth while having for the money.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1308617 said:


> thanks for the speedy replys guys
> I plan on doing that sunday then
> I will get some pictures too and post them up.
> 
> should I use any fertilizer?


Its not a bad idea. I use turf starter when I do sod jobs....... That pay me well only..lol High phosphorous fertilizer is what you want. Don't need high nitrogen yet. Get the wife to pick you up a bag or two from work.



JD Dave;1308697 said:


> Price is a problem and trying out how to spray 1000 acres the night before the frost. Most of our beans that are green are far enough south we'll be alright, I hope.


Borrow Pristines Jet I'm sure if you wash it well and fill it full of fuel again he wont mind.

Was in the USA this afternoon. I need a bigger tank for my truck.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Only if you detail it!

That sound expensive for gas???

Post when you are going to the states next!!! I will pay for gas and hassle!!!! Need a couple downeasters or truckcrafts brought back, trying for Michigan.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

1.05/L for premium? I'd pay it. 

Jon I'm going to give you my father's number so he can give you the advice he constantly tells me. "STOP BUYING SHI T!"


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cuts cuts cuts that all I hear on the news
so does that mean we are going to have a ton of layoffs and more people out there shoveling and cutting grass, doing odd jobs

its not like I have heard anyone hiring


firefighters, ttc, strickes at the schools. yikes


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

already have your dad's number!!! haha

He told me to tell you to sell more Vast, he wants to retire!

But in all seriousness, I need two replacement tailgate electric spreaders, any will do!

Thanks,


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1308761 said:


> Only if you detail it!
> 
> That sound expensive for gas???
> 
> Post when you are going to the states next!!! I will pay for gas and hassle!!!! Need a couple downeasters or truckcrafts brought back, trying for Michigan.


U think Kalid will warranty my new Ford if I put Gas instead of diesel in it? 
I was just in Michigan today. Might have a need to go there soon. Call me.


----------



## schrader

Was down in WV for four days on the bikes gas was $3.55 for regulars and $3.70 for premium, now thats cheap.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1308784 said:


> U think Kalid will warranty my new Ford if I put Gas instead of diesel in it?
> I was just in Michigan today. Might have a need to go there soon. Call me.


Post some pics


----------



## OntarioGuy

I got a question to! When should i do my final fall pruning on my trees and bushes?. (just my house) thanks


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

looks like a good price for one with a conveyor belt.

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...y-equipment-western-salter-W0QQAdIdZ314821888

if anyone is looking


----------



## Mr.Markus

I rarely read the Sun but stopped at the diner for lunch and there was one sitting there. This made me laugh hard. (Ok... so I just looked at the pictures.)


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That's the one thing the sun does well, is the pictures!


----------



## JD Dave

Thanks for the vid Chad. I didn't get your vid, for some reason I was looking at your truck so the video camera was off in space.


----------



## greywynd

Looks a little wet and sloppy, nice that you were able to get a good pull in that stuff! Congrats Dave!


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd;1309242 said:


> Looks a little wet and sloppy, nice that you were able to get a good pull in that stuff! Congrats Dave!


Thanks That track was actually really good.


----------



## Triple L

Yup it was really really good, the trucks sure were hooking up HARD LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

How did the trilelmobile do?


----------



## Triple L

My head hit the roof a few times to say the least LOL...
All in all, the best part is being able to drive it home...
At the gates they checked hitch heigth and made me drop my truck almost 5" in the rear and that screwed everything right up...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Whatd you do to drop it? Just the hitch? Or at the suspension?


----------



## Triple L

Suspension, let 100 psi of air out...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That'll do it! I see a drop hitch on your future purchases list.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Bringin it to bobcaygeon?


----------



## Triple L

I'm gonna need to do a bit more then just a drop hitch... Who knows about bobcaygeon


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1309256 said:


> My head hit the roof a few times to say the least LOL...
> All in all, the best part is being able to drive it home...
> At the gates they checked hitch heigth and made me drop my truck almost 5" in the rear and that screwed everything right up...


Do we need to get into this on here. LOL

Fergus=Trouble for Chad


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Maybe bobcaygeon will be better. Jon, you'll have 2 spankin new 6.7s and I know that's a market you are trying to break into. Great adverertising. Dean, bring a ram. Let's make it another gtg


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, the two news ones will be baby'd. I will be taking the 12 and on of our longest with us guys will get the other. Babied!

They are both in Tilsonburg for the dump inserts, so if anyone has a replacement tailgate salter sitting around, I need two by next friday!


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1309369 said:


> haha, the two news ones will be baby'd. I will be taking the 12 and on of our longest with us guys will get the other. Babied!
> 
> They are both in Tilsonburg for the dump inserts, so if anyone has a replacement tailgate salter sitting around, I need two by next friday!


Geez I didn't know we're expecting snow next weekend!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The friday after, all you'll need is a clevice hitch which I can provide if you need


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

need to get them modified. Hopefully no snow till January!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Need to test the 4x4.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It works fine!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Prove it!!!!


----------



## Triple L

Jon Maby you could take the "under warranty" name since daves truck only has another year left...

You gotta atleast try


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, i will borrow your truck instead of his name!


----------



## Saliba

Well heres what the summers been like for us at our farm. 








Days and days of pumping, put close to 400 hours on a tractor pumping this year. Drained 2 BIG ponds, and pumped a whole lot of water from a stream. 








In 50 years we have never had to water this much (so the old man says), so the weather has definitely been a bit nuts this season. Be glad when that cooler is full and the snow starts flying.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

jd did you contribute to helping them make the johndeere banner ad at the top of plowsite?
ready to blow, ready to spread, ready to plow  
oh! I see they threw in ready to haul, sorry I missed that part 

did the dpf delete on the 07 Ram 6.7 today. 
Im running a smarty and I set it to 30hp becasue everything higher smokes like train.
I only have the factory air box should I upgrade that to something better?

anyone ordering new plows this year?


saliba - what is that you are growing?


----------



## Grassman09

Saliba;1309483 said:


> Well heres what the summers been like for us at our farm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Days and days of pumping, put close to 400 hours on a tractor pumping this year. Drained 2 BIG ponds, and pumped a whole lot of water from a stream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 50 years we have never had to water this much (so the old man says), so the weather has definitely been a bit nuts this season. Be glad when that cooler is full and the snow starts flying.


Why didn't you tell me you had Fertilizer I would have bought a bag of that off ya today. Me and a neighbor used to use that on the lawn. Makes it nice and blue green. Grows like stink thou.



MIDTOWNPC;1309511 said:


> jd did you contribute to helping them make the johndeere banner ad at the top of plowsite?
> ready to blow, ready to spread, ready to plow
> oh! I see they threw in ready to haul, sorry I missed that part
> 
> did the dpf delete on the 07 Ram 6.7 today.
> Im running a smarty and I set it to 30hp becasue everything higher smokes like train.
> I only have the factory air box should I upgrade that to something better?
> 
> anyone ordering new plows this year?
> 
> saliba - what is that you are growing?


I thought smoke was cool Dean?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I will be doing a couple blizzard for under $6k in October. Have room for 2 more...


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1309511 said:


> did the dpf delete on the 07 Ram 6.7 today.
> Im running a smarty and I set it to 30hp becasue everything higher smokes like train.
> I only have the factory air box should I upgrade that to something better?
> 
> anyone ordering new plows this year?
> 
> saliba - what is that you are growing?


I thought you were seedding and fertilizing today Dean!!!?.
I followed suit, helping move a $10 landscape onto a $1,000,000 house for a friend
Only broke one shovel. You know you're getting old when your back goes out more than you do.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I actually did go and do a bit of work at that house today, however Im going to move 
a few more trailer loads of topsoil in.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Markus drop a reference to those ppl for me if they ever want to spend more than 10$ and hardscape that beautiful house! 

Dean, now that you've modded your 6.7, turn up the smoke and bring to caygeon! Let me know how your dpf delete works. We did the 6.4 and its night and day. My buddy has a cummins and loves it, but has had to replace dpf once (warranty) and is considering deleting.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Dean, give me a shout 647 225 9170. Computer troubles!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1309611 said:


> Markus drop a reference to those ppl for me if they ever want to spend more than 10$ and hardscape that beautiful house!


Yeah...we're looking for a good deal on about 60k lbs of consistent colour armour stone.


----------



## CGM Inc.

isn't this the loader the Guy from Kitchener was trying to sell?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Oh yeah! I wonder what happened to that guy.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I saw them online somewhere too. Interested to see what its like and what happens when one breaks. I'm not gonna buy one to find out though lol. 

Markus, check out b-town quarry, redstone quarry, or parnell's quarry. If he likes any of these, I can do something good and cheap.


----------



## CGM Inc.

haven't been at the auction but most likely went for next to nothing.


----------



## Saliba

MIDTOWNPC;1309511 said:


> jd did you contribute to helping them make the johndeere banner ad at the top of plowsite?
> ready to blow, ready to spread, ready to plow
> oh! I see they threw in ready to haul, sorry I missed that part
> 
> did the dpf delete on the 07 Ram 6.7 today.
> Im running a smarty and I set it to 30hp becasue everything higher smokes like train.
> I only have the factory air box should I upgrade that to something better?
> 
> anyone ordering new plows this year?
> 
> saliba - what is that you are growing?


That field is red cabbage.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Real machines go for nothing at some auctions. 

Does anyone have any experience with any of the discount brand tractors or skids? I know that kioti and LS have been here for a few years now and I've seen some no name skids and dozers up near schomberg but have no experience with them myself.


----------



## CGM Inc.

I'm somewhat brand and quality driven. Don't think I would use equipment with a name I can't spell or pronounce.
I can see you in a Kioti over a Bobcat any time a day


----------



## DeVries

R.G.PEEL;1310001 said:


> Real machines go for nothing at some auctions.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with any of the discount brand tractors or skids? I know that kioti and LS have been here for a few years now and I've seen some no name skids and dozers up near schomberg but have no experience with them myself.


I have a sub who runs a DK90 Kioti. He had problems with it from the get go. Loader is self leveling and the levelling arms bent, has had a tranny issue as well. The dealer got him up and running quickly once the part was in for the tranny but still the machine was down for almost a week. From my experiance driving it it doesn't come close to my Deere when it comes to shifting , comfortable cab, and such, engine is a Perkins which are a decent motor from my experiance.

The bobcat tractors are white Kioti's.


----------



## musclecarboy

My uncle had a 60-something hp Kioti and had major issues. Dumped the thing on the new owner when he sold his farm


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Yah, I've heard nothing but bat about the bobcat tractors. Didn't know they were kioti based. The dealer says good things about them (not in an effort to sell them. He calls a lemon a lemon including the 435 I own.just thgat they haven't had much problems but I don't think they have that many out there.) But I've heard lots of bad things about them online and I don't doubt it.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Someone was trying to sell me a Landini Tractor 2 years ago......still sitting there for sale 2 years later.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm interested to hear what goes on with those loaders. I doubt the same R and D goes into them. I don't see it with that loader but it is possible for offshore equip co.s to be solid players. My friend Frank (old) says that when hitachi came out he was like wtf is hitachi? Lol. Now he's got a 30 ton orange and a deere 230 (hitachi 230).

Doosan seems to be doing a decent job as well. I've read good things online and they are designing/building bobcats new excavators and they are kickass.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Someone tried to sell me a deere with Cedar something or other on the window last time I was in quebec... Lol


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1310054 said:


> Someone tried to sell me a deere with Cedar something or other on the window last time I was in quebec... Lol


I hear the sales rep I bought it from is now in machine import/export.....:laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

Does anyone have any information about Airflow poly spreaders?
Seen a truck load going down on Dixie today. Looks really good with all SS hardware and conveyor system.
Nothing on their web-site about them.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1310063 said:


> I hear the sales rep I bought it from is now in machine import/export.....:laughing:


I didn't realize until a few years ago how many snow tractors come in from Quebec and the JD dealers sell them here. Colin is in charge of buying selling wholesale across Noth America from what he told me. I still bug him from time to time on my BBM.

I wouldn't buy a tractor that didn't have a parts distribution centre in Ontario.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1310068 said:


> Does anyone have any information about Airflow poly spreaders?
> Seen a truck load going down on Dixie today. Looks really good with all SS hardware and conveyor system.
> Nothing on their web-site about them.


I think you should just buy an all stainless model like the new one you got last year. Hard to fix poly if something bad happens. JMO


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1310070 said:


> I think you should just buy an all stainless model like the new one you got last year. Hard to fix poly if something bad happens. JMO


Don't disagree on that! the small ones just don't look nice (1.5 yard). Nice to remove the spinner if not in use.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1310078 said:


> Don't disagree on that! the small ones just don't look nice (1.5 yard). Nice to remove the spinner if not in use.


I forgot you had a Saltdog also so you know more about Poly then I do. Poly just scares me for some reason.


----------



## grandview

Any type of rubber scares you!


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1310079 said:


> I forgot you had a Saltdog also so you know more about Poly then I do. Poly just scares me for some reason.


Haven't had any issues with it now for 3 years, plug her in and go.
Vibrator is anoying after a while.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Between that comment and the rubber comment... There's a joke in there somewhere I'm sure


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Anyone know anything about Terex Loaders?


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1310086 said:


> Between that comment and the rubber comment... There's a joke in there somewhere I'm sure


no idea what you refer to!


----------



## grandview

2,000more views and it will be at 1 million!


----------



## greywynd

One of the salters I ran the last couple winters was a Saltdogg in poly, worked pretty well, only a couple of issues, once was when some salt was left in it, and plowed when it was milder, then turned cold....of course the salt froze in it...pain to get it freed up again. 

No issues with the one I ran, but I have seen online that some had controller issues. As far as the poly goes, it was pretty tough, I think it could easily vary from make to make, or even model to model tough as to the design etc and how strong it will be.

As far as import equipment goes......couple stories. My grandfather sold Honda stuff in the 60's, at that time motercycles and the like. Salesman shows up one day wanting him to try out a car, and he pretty much chased him off the property. He could have had one of the first Honda dealerships in Ontario for the taking, and turned it down. 

Most of this stuff starts out, look at Honda, Toyota, Hyundai, Kubota, Hitachi. All started out in the same place these types of machines are. Some will make it, some won't. If the price is right, and support is at least reasonable, they might make a go of it. If the support isn't there, the market place will soon show that as well.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That's the problem, it is hit or miss as to who will make it, and even those that do, it is based often on the wrong reasons, price. Support lacks for many many years and then all of a sudden, things come together. I am all for import cars, but you wouldn't see me in a pony if I had lived 20 years before my time.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1310127 said:


> That's the problem, it is hit or miss as to who will make it, and even those that do, it is based often on the wrong reasons, price. Support lacks for many many years and then all of a sudden, things come together. I am all for import cars, but you wouldn't see me in a pony if I had lived 20 years before my time.


I could actually see you driving a Pony. LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Rangers one step above, but not much of a step. 

My last sentence would be that I would jump at any Hyundai now. They are making and supporting a great car now.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1310157 said:


> Rangers one step above, but not much of a step.
> 
> My last sentence would be that I would jump at any Hyundai now. They are making and supporting a great car now.


Dont forget Kia.. They make some nice cars now too. When is Toyota coming out with a 3500 SRW diesel.


----------



## snowplowchick

We use AirFlo stainless salters. They are the most problem free salters I have ever used. 

Kia and Hyundai. You are kidding right?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Have you been near a Genises or Equus???? Then you will see I am not kidding!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Sad but true. Silly fast


----------



## greywynd

My BIL bought a new Genesis last year, as he says, how else can you buy that sort of performance for that sort of price? Nice car, fit and finish are quite good, and a lot of features often found in higher end cars. 

On another note, I always look forward to junior heading back to school, but I don't look forward to what they bring home. He was sniffing and sneezing all weekend, and now the wifey and I both have it too. Felt fine this morning, by dinner time I'm sneezing my head off. Figures, gotta spend Friday through Sunday in Paris judging JRT events at the JRT Nationals.....hopefully it will have started to break by then.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1310181 said:


> Have you been near a Genises or Equus???? Then you will see I am not kidding!


They compared a Camaro SS vs a AMG E63 the other day on Top Gear.......
not a comparison one can say since the Merc is almost double the price of the Camaro.

All they had to say is that the Merc is double the price but also twice the car...

American muscle is overrated IMO.
Still won't drive a Kia or Hyundai


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1310313 said:


> They compared a Camaro SS vs a AMG E63 the other day on Top Gear.......
> not a comparison one can say since the Merc is almost double the price of the Camaro.
> 
> All they had to say is that the Merc is double the price but also twice the car...
> 
> American muscle is overrated IMO.
> Still won't drive a Kia or Hyundai


So why not compare it to the new Z06? They are comparable in price.


----------



## musclecarboy

CGM Inc.;1310313 said:


> They compared a Camaro SS vs a AMG E63 the other day on Top Gear.......
> not a comparison one can say since the Merc is almost double the price of the Camaro.
> 
> All they had to say is that the Merc is double the price but also twice the car...
> 
> American muscle is overrated IMO.
> Still won't drive a Kia or Hyundai


Look at the HP Ford gets out of a mustang 4.6 and look what Ferrari gets out of the 4.3 NA F430 engine. Displacement isn't always the answer IMO


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1310314 said:


> So why not compare it to the new Z06? They are comparable in price.


I can't tell them what to compare it to 


musclecarboy;1310336 said:


> Look at the HP Ford gets out of a mustang 4.6 and look what Ferrari gets out of the 4.3 NA F430 engine. Displacement isn't always the answer IMO


with 7 and 8 speed transmissions you don't need displacement anymore. You are always in the proper torque range.


----------



## greywynd

musclecarboy;1310336 said:


> Look at the HP Ford gets out of a mustang 4.6 and look what Ferrari gets out of the 4.3 NA F430 engine. Displacement isn't always the answer IMO


For the 'slight' difference in price, I would hope to get a little more out of a Ferrari!


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1310336 said:


> Look at the HP Ford gets out of a mustang 4.6 and look what Ferrari gets out of the 4.3 NA F430 engine. Displacement isn't always the answer IMO


Farm boys will always tell you, there's no replacement for displacement... And I agree


----------



## Triple L

Has anyone had any issues with the brake controller on their newer GM pickups? Myn layed down yesterday and its pretty necessary... Figures 4500 km's out of warranty and it aint powertrain... Dosent look like a cheap fix either


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1310370 said:


> Has anyone had any issues with the brake controller on their newer GM pickups? Myn layed down yesterday and its pretty necessary... Figures 4500 km's out of warranty and it aint powertrain... Dosent look like a cheap fix either


common problem, had ours replaced on the 07, 400$ or so.
Switch module is at the rear part of the frame rale in the wheel well.


----------



## Triple L

Awesome! Thanks Stefan!
I was under the truck shaking the junctions by the frame and spare tire and everything back there yesterday... Tought it was gonna be a bit more expensive then that... Found a $10 bill in a small pile of garbadge today and that made my day LOL


----------



## Landcare - Mont

CGM Inc.;1310313 said:


> They compared a Camaro SS vs a AMG E63 the other day on Top Gear.......
> not a comparison one can say since the Merc is almost double the price of the Camaro.
> 
> All they had to say is that the Merc is double the price but also twice the car...
> 
> American muscle is overrated IMO.
> Still won't drive a Kia or Hyundai


Couple of weeks ago, I test drove a 2011 Camaro SS with the 6-speed manual. Way too much power for your everyday driving but, if you like the sound of the big V8, the performance and highway handling was a lot of fun. Lots of room in the truck for groceries, too (okay - a couple of bags of golf clubs). Test drives - cheap fun.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Anyone seen this on a Walker b4? 3rd time this year....
Any hints?


----------



## Triple L

Hard to see from the cell phone, but its the deck side PTO, what's happening with it?


----------



## CGM Inc.

that's it, it wobbles after a while and get's oval. Not sure if it's related to the shear pins but if those break they are gone I figure. They have 2 in there, one sometimes breakes and they notice the noise and wobble.


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1310469 said:


> that's it, it wobbles after a while and get's oval. Not sure if it's related to the shear pins but if those break they are gone I figure. They have 2 in there, one sometimes breakes and they notice the noise and wobble.


 I know you probably checked this......Are the shafts it's attached to running true? I don't know much about walkers. If it's a raisable deck make sure the operator isn't leaving it running while raising and lowering HTH.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1310570 said:


> I know you probably checked this......Are the shafts it's attached to running true? I don't know much about walkers. If it's a raisable deck make sure the operator isn't leaving it running while raising and lowering HTH.


Thumbs Up there are 2 U-joints and the shaft sort of goes zig zag, has an offset from the machine to the deck. All I checked is if the deck is still square to the chasis since my mechanic does usually that kind of work. slowly starts to anoy my $$$ so I need to get to the bottom of it. It is a funny design how it connects to the deck.


----------



## CGM Inc.

just for those who don't know.....Brussels walkway!


----------



## cet

Stefan it looks great. Those shutters on the front door look like crap IMO.


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1310588 said:


> Thumbs Up there are 2 U-joints and the shaft sort of goes zig zag, has an offset from the machine to the deck. All I checked is if the deck is still square to the chasis since my mechanic does usually that kind of work. slowly starts to anoy my $$$ so I need to get to the bottom of it. It is a funny design how it connects to the deck.


Sorry...I meant the shafts coming out of gearbox and the the other side from the engine.3 times in one season seems kinda funny. Maybe there's a hacked up survey stake at one of your sites. I've seen that before. :laughing: Looks nice in Brussels.........


----------



## JD Dave

I don't get why they call that a Brussels walkway. Looks nice though.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1310640 said:


> I don't get why they call that a Brussels walkway. Looks nice though.


Because call it sauerkraut walkway would be dumb!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1310636 said:


> Sorry...I meant the shafts coming out of gearbox and the the other side from the engine.3 times in one season seems kinda funny. Maybe there's a hacked up survey stake at one of your sites. I've seen that before. :laughing: Looks nice in Brussels.........


Someone told me a broken sheer pin will do that damage if you run to long. Not even sure if you can run that way????? (with a broken pin?) It has 2 pins in there so...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Brussels is the name of that stone from unilock. Its a rock bottom priced paver that is still good quality and looks good. Thus its the most common paver in the world.

I'm working on a driveway for the cfo of unilock in october, ill suggest the name change!


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1310628 said:


> Stefan it looks great. Those shutters on the front door look like crap IMO.


Thx, we are adding an interior design devision because of that!
Guy drives a Dodge...that might be the issue 

Same place b4


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1310445 said:


> Anyone seen this on a Walker b4? 3rd time this year....
> Any hints?


No grease? Mine leaks from under the deck i just keep topping it up with gear oil still makes ahell of a racket. There is lots of play in the bearing. You cant run for long with busted shear pin. They are brass I think meant to snap easily. Think Lukes only sell them with new blades.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1310670 said:


> Brussels is the name of that stone from unilock. Its a rock bottom priced paver that is still good quality and looks good. Thus its the most common paver in the world.
> 
> I'm working on a driveway for the cfo of unilock in october, ill suggest the name change!


Lots of big Companies use Best Way strada antico. I used it last week to expand an existing driveway and add a path and it's reasonable stuff for $3/sf


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1310588 said:


> Thumbs Up there are 2 U-joints and the shaft sort of goes zig zag, has an offset from the machine to the deck. All I checked is if the deck is still square to the chasis since my mechanic does usually that kind of work. slowly starts to anoy my $$$ so I need to get to the bottom of it. It is a funny design how it connects to the deck.


This may sound stupid and dont take offense to it, but is the driveshaft veins greased alot to allow it to expand and contract with no effort? just the pressures of that on there is something that could be maby causing that to snap the sheer pin and wear it out... I have no clue thats really wierd just something to check...


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1310716 said:


> Lots of big Companies use Best Way strada antico. I used it last week to expand an existing driveway and add a path and it's reasonable stuff for $3/sf


In your area I'm sure. Dont think Cedar is going to send a truck to woodbridge to p/u stone for a job in Miss. Only dealers around us are mom and pop gdn ctrs if that even.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1310706 said:


> No grease? Mine leaks from under the deck i just keep topping it up with gear oil still makes ahell of a racket. There is lots of play in the bearing. You cant run for long with busted shear pin. They are brass I think meant to snap easily. Think Lukes only sell them with new blades.


If your decks leaking it just a seal, No big deal, often caused from a piece of plastic getting wrapped around it and overheating and cooking the seal... They're cheap and easy to do, I've had to do it to my old walker a while back...


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1310722 said:


> If your decks leaking it just a seal, No big deal, often caused from a piece of plastic getting wrapped around it and overheating and cooking the seal... They're cheap and easy to do, I've had to do it to my old walker a while back...


I bought one 2 years ago.. Still in the plastic bag in my toolbox... I was told u need a special tool to pop it in place or to remove old one? Dealer wanted 300 at the time to do it. Okay...


----------



## Triple L

I did it in my back yard with some scewdrivers, pliers and a hammer... With the deck on the machine... I cant remember exactly how but it sure as heck wasnt very hard is all I know...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1310718 said:


> This may sound stupid and dont take offense to it, but is the driveshaft veins greased alot to allow it to expand and contract with no effort? just the pressures of that on there is something that could be maby causing that to snap the sheer pin and wear it out... I have no clue thats really wierd just something to check...


moves easy but I wouldn't say a lot of grease on it. But I had the same thought just don't want to question what the "senior" does sometimes.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1310728 said:


> I did it in my back yard with some scewdrivers, pliers and a hammer... With the deck on the machine... I cant remember exactly how but it sure as heck wasnt very hard is all I know...


same here....


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1310728 said:


> I did it in my back yard with some scewdrivers, pliers and a hammer... With the deck on the machine... I cant remember exactly how but it sure as heck wasnt very hard is all I know...


I shall try that this weekend possibly.. Thx. 



CGM Inc.;1310734 said:


> same here....


No way..


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1310745 said:


> I shall try that this weekend possibly.. Thx.
> 
> No way..


Just replaced one yesterday 

Think we get to the bottom of it on the Walker.
I say opperator with earphones blasting music and not hearing or notizing when the sheer pin goes. Vacuum system still sucks up grass and you can't see the blades not moving. By the time you notice it's to late.....


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1310670 said:


> Brussels is the name of that stone from unilock. Its a rock bottom priced paver that is still good quality and looks good. Thus its the most common paver in the world.
> 
> I'm working on a driveway for the cfo of unilock in october, ill suggest the name change!


And now it all makes sense, thanks.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Keep your blowers locked up! Just had 2 stolen out of an enclosed trailer (that wasn't locked).
We are the 3rd Scraper that got hit this week in Meadowvale/Mississauga!

They go just for blowers!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Just heard from another friendly competitor that they also got 2 blowers stolen in the last month. Also out of enclosed trailers


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

you need a dog 
Like Rex but with a bigger appetite a crooked eye and a dont touch my stuff attitude


----------



## Elite_Maint

Yup a buddy of mine that does lots of Brampton, Mississauga told me he got 2 blowers jacked right out of his enclosed trailer about 1 mth ago...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Put a big steel plate behind an empty trailer with a ground loop and a hot cable to the underside of the trailer frame. Make sure the handle is bare metal.......


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Why not just lock the f'n doors when unnatended?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Absolutely need to lock up. A lock slows you down about 2 second though. At one of my regular sites we sometimes put our enclosed trailer for tool storage/blueprint bench. I am famous for losing keys etc... I've broken into it tons of times with cutters or a stihl. Very easy, nobody has ever said anything to me.


----------



## CGM Inc.

I'm thinking of a combination lock just while out cutting.
Doors should be closed as we all know but.....
Or even just chain up the blowers since that is all they take.


----------



## Elite_Maint

I got asked to estimate a lot that is about 7.5-8 acres i don't think i have the equipment to handle the lot but i would like to know how to price so possibly i can sub someone on here....any help pm me.


----------



## CGM Inc.

E Maintenance;1311063 said:


> I got asked to estimate a lot that is about 7.5-8 acres i don't think i have the equipment to handle the lot but i would like to know how to price so possibly i can sub someone on here....any help pm me.


Very competitive size!


----------



## Grassman09

How much of a base do you need to support traffic IE tractor trailers?

This property I look after they want to use there loading doc all year round. Where the pavement ends its drop almost 12" over a 20' span. The closer you get to the weeds there is 2" of base if that even. That area should suck up the 34 Tonne I just ordered. now they said they want to fix beyond that. Eventually they will pave it possibly. They also want to park cars back there too..

That weed crap will come out and cut the slope down from the concrete somewhat to make it more level and then add 3/4" crusher in place. What depth do i need to support the truck traffic? Was thinking of order another 34 Tonne for the area where the weeds are growing now. Total area is 72' x 60' but I prob only need to do 57' x 40' where the truck actually use to back into the dock.

No idea where we are going to push in winter seeing as they want that area plowed now too and leaving it stacked there will just cause more issues. I'll let the guy that plows it for me and his guys to figure that one out..


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Depending what they are willing to pay. I'm not an engineer but I'd like to see about 200-210 ton in there which will yield a 12" base thickness. I'd also suggest a biaxial geogrid which would give the strength of 16+ inches. (Thats lookin around the 15k$ mark plus the asphalt but it will support those trucks.


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1311120 said:


> Depending what they are willing to pay. I'm not an engineer but I'd like to see about 200-210 ton in there which will yield a 12" base thickness. I'd also suggest a biaxial geogrid which would give the strength of 16+ inches. (Thats lookin around the 15k$ mark plus the asphalt but it will support those trucks.


They are a mining equipment co but I don't think they actually mine the Gold.. lol

At $700 per 34 Tonne just for material I doubt they would go for that Grant. They lease the property and really they should tell the land lord to pay for it. But that's another story. The prob has been where its below the asphalt the water collects there and the drivers didn't know any better in the spring time.. Told me one guy in winter was just given her spinning his wheels in the snow..

6" compacted with the skid steer packing it in layers do ok for the time being to make it better?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Anythings an improvement don't paave over it or guarantee it. Geogrid adds 40 percent strength


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1311154 said:


> Anythings an improvement don't paave over it or guarantee it. Geogrid adds 40 percent strength


No most parking lots I've seen are allot deeper base. I don't pave I leave that up to pristine property. Who sells that stuff and whats the cost? I can recommend it to them. Can we still get by with 6" ontop? Lay it on the sub base then cover with gravel? I don't guarantee. If they want that they can get a engineer. They did asked me if I could shoot it with a transit level.


----------



## JD Dave

My yard only has about 6" of gravel on it. It's fine except in the spring. I don't think your place is seeing an extreme amount of truck traffic so you'll be fine.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Its about 200$ a roll. Prob 1 maybe 2 rolls for what you're talking. 6 inches will be good all summer and winter. In the freeze thaw wet times it'll be garbage and mix with the dirt below. Grid helps. Doesn't 100percent fix but does help.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1311180 said:


> My yard only has about 6" of gravel on it. It's fine except in the spring. I don't think your place is seeing an extreme amount of truck traffic so you'll be fine.





R.G.PEEL;1311182 said:


> Its about 200$ a roll. Prob 1 maybe 2 rolls for what you're talking. 6 inches will be good all summer and winter. In the freeze thaw wet times it'll be garbage and mix with the dirt below. Grid helps. Doesn't 100percent fix but does help.


You are prob both right. Better then nothing.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Back to the off-brand tractors, does anyone have any experience with LS? Being owned and trademarked by LG one would think they must build something that won't tarnish the good rep they've developed as an electronics/appliance company. At the same time, they had no mechanical background so.... 

Prices are pretty easy to swallow, anyone ever run one? For the record, no I'm not looking to buy one. Just curious.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Im almost certain its not the same LG. 

If they want to do it on the cheap Dave, source out some brick or block rubble from a nearby demo job, lay a foot of it and dress the top with grindings.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

John's right rubble is the best base and free! but if you ever need to trench its. A nightmare. If its not the same LG they're facing lawsuits for the logo and "life's good" on the adds


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

is LS tractor landini?

if the company is owned by LG it will be just like their monitors. They won't break in the warranty period.... now the day after the warranty is a different story.

these are quite the blades.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Monster Blizzard or close to it! Nice piece!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Its a snoway rev with proper hydraulics lol


----------



## Triple L

RIM stocks must have dropped yet again... 2 of the nicest places in Kitchener are up for sale... I swear our local economy is directly effected by them 100%


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1311406 said:


> RIM stocks must have dropped yet again... 2 of the nicest places in Kitchener are up for sale... I swear our local economy is directly effected by them 100%


They're on their way out. For sure your economy is effected by them, they must be a major employer.


----------



## Triple L

Only a few of my customers are employees of rim, but I know fursure A LOT of them are invested heavily... You can always see, no more fertilizer, don't trim the shrubs, all the small little stuff they start cheaping out on...


----------



## CGM Inc.

The arrogance RIM brought to Waterloo is brutal! Things can turn quick if you are not on top of your game. But in comparison to Apple they are just not a player. 20000 employees or so.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Grassman09;1311139 said:


> 6" compacted with the skid steer packing it in layers do ok for the time being to make it better?


You would have a better result compacting it with a vibratory roller (you should be able to get a reasonable-sized one from your local rental house. You have to try to make sure there's drainage or it'll always be too soft for big trucks.


----------



## OntarioGuy

Any one going to the Lindsay truck pulls tonight? or to the fair in genral?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

thanks for the wings and beer rgpeel!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

anytime youre passing through. good to get to know you in person a bit.


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;1311350 said:


> Im almost certain its not the same LG.
> 
> If they want to do it on the cheap Dave, source out some brick or block rubble from a nearby demo job, lay a foot of it and dress the top with grindings.


Not too many demo jobs in the hwy 10 & Courtney park area that I can see of. They charge for grindings also or most paving cos get money for them? I could use a 5 or 6 tri axles at a friends place in acton.


----------



## Grassman09

Landcare - Mont;1311451 said:


> You would have a better result compacting it with a vibratory roller (you should be able to get a reasonable-sized one from your local rental house. You have to try to make sure there's drainage or it'll always be too soft for big trucks.


Yea 2500lb dual drum diesel I've used before.


----------



## musclecarboy

Looks like rain thru the weekend, been a rough week!


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1311802 said:


> Looks like rain thru the weekend, been a rough week!


Been a great week.. Sorta.. Wanted to topdress with groturf and overseed the front and rear lawn. Saturday sunday is supposed to just be cloudy.


----------



## JD Dave




----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1311809 said:


>


Making up for lost time......hittin' every pull! I see. Thumbs Up


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm demoing 2500 sq ft at steeles ave near the airport... Its 12-18" thick so might. Be too large for you. We start mon. So if its breaking smaller, we'll send you some. 

Grindings are a funny product. Sometimes paving companies think they're worth their weight in gold and sometimes they just want a place to dump. Right now most yards are full and they're looking for places to dump. Try miller, four seasons, or gazzola.


----------



## Jaynen

Triple L;1311419 said:


> Only a few of my customers are employees of rim, but I know fursure A LOT of them are invested heavily... You can always see, no more fertilizer, don't trim the shrubs, all the small little stuff they start cheaping out on...


One of my customers works for rim and they are done lawn cutting for the year, its gonna be a mess next year.

How do you like the new round about on homer watson?


----------



## CGM Inc.

I love round abouts!
They have to problems in KW.....
People don't know how to drive them and they are to small


----------



## musclecarboy

Just passed a York region equip truck with a dozen or so shrink wrapped plows. Geez it must be that time of year


----------



## DeVries

Look like maintenance crews will work Saturday again. Raining here like crazy and doesn't look like it's going to let up anytime soon.


----------



## CGM Inc.

just started here. we have Monday as a floater day to catch up on rain days


----------



## old.goalie

Hi all
Hope your summer has been great.

I've been hearing that the long range forcaster for ontario is above average snowfall.

What is everyone else hearing?

PS. I know 24hr is the only accurate method


----------



## musclecarboy

old.goalie;1311933 said:


> Hi all
> Hope your summer has been great.
> 
> I've been hearing that the long range forcaster for ontario is above average snowfall.
> 
> What is everyone else hearing?
> 
> PS. I know 24hr is the only accurate method


If I'm on per plow/ per app salting let's hope it snows like nobody's business.

I have heard from a few people it's going to be a bit milder


----------



## A Man

Hey Guys, 

Just in case anyone is looking I have a 2008 John deere 3720 with 735 hrs. Very well maintained machine. Includes power V plow $24 900.

Pm me for further info.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm gonna reserve my comment for now. I can't get an acceptance or a rejection out of a large contract that I bid. If we get that, I hope we stay above zero!! If not, ill ask for snowmegeddon


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1311895 said:


> I love round abouts!
> They have to problems in KW.....
> People don't know how to drive them and they are to small


That one on homer watson is a complete screw up! I take the back roads now! Which are just as quick if not quicker... Too many times have I almost got into an accident cause of some crazy ya hoo's... The worst are when they suddonly at the last second stand on the brakes for no reason cause they don't know what's going on.... I'd much rather just have the stop light that was green 98% of the time to begin with...


----------



## Triple L

A Man;1311943 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just in case anyone is looking I have a 2008 John deere 3720 with 735 hrs. Very well maintained machine. Includes power V plow $24 900.
> 
> Pm me for further info.


Dean should be saying this but... 2 posts in 1 month! Impressive  

Good luck with the sale Adam


----------



## CGM Inc.

A Man;1311943 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just in case anyone is looking I have a 2008 John deere 3720 with 735 hrs. Very well maintained machine. Includes power V plow $24 900.
> 
> Pm me for further info.


Did Chad drive it......


----------



## Jaynen

Triple L;1311950 said:


> That one on homer watson is a complete screw up! I take the back roads now! Which are just as quick if not quicker... Too many times have I almost got into an accident cause of some crazy ya hoo's... The worst are when they suddonly at the last second stand on the brakes for no reason cause they don't know what's going on.... I'd much rather just have the stop light that was green 98% of the time to begin with...


My route makes me take homer watson north and then I gotta turn left onto block line so every time I go through it, its a near death experience. One time when turning left I had to cut off an 18 wheeler that was barrelling into the round about crazy fast but in the slow lane in the blind spot was a cement truck barreling in right beside the 18 wheeler that couldnt see me. So the 18 wheeler slowed and then I saw the cement truck and hammered it outta there as he braked as hard as he could. Its a short matter of time till theres a really bad accident there.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

your right Chad - 2 posts. next thing you know... dkg? (keith) will post.
haven't seen him on here in a while. hope all is well.

there are some massive squirels running around. 
I dont think this winter will be anything different then last year when it comes to events and accumulation however I think we will get it early

blockbuster closed its doors in Cobourg... people start downloading movies online, from nonlegit sites... = virus' popups ect. = Dean payup

York didnt have its yearly auction this year.


----------



## Triple L

Jaynen;1312006 said:


> My route makes me take homer watson north and then I gotta turn left onto block line so every time I go through it, its a near death experience. One time when turning left I had to cut off an 18 wheeler that was barrelling into the round about crazy fast but in the slow lane in the blind spot was a cement truck barreling in right beside the 18 wheeler that couldnt see me. So the 18 wheeler slowed and then I saw the cement truck and hammered it outta there as he braked as hard as he could. Its a short matter of time till theres a really bad accident there.


I agree, going from blockline and trying to turn left onto homerwatson is brutal, more then once I ended up going right onto HW cause the second lane comes barelling thru and you know your gonna get T boned... Only a matter of time I agree, I don't know how 500 kids cross that intersection going to school each day without getting run over


----------



## A Man

I can neither confirm on deny the above question, sorry CGM


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1311985 said:


> Did Chad drive it......


I should post that Jon pristine phoned me and said whenever I got anything for sale to call him first cause my stuff is taken care of extremely well and sold for reasonable prices... Adam can vouge without a doubt for me to and I will say his tractor has been maintined well and had a great operator who is not rough on stuff...

I love how 1 bad impression with a rental skid sticks around forvever... And the back blades, well u come down and take them off after a winter of not coming off, that was the easiest way and its funny that I'm the only person who has not had a single problem yet everyone elses has been trouble at one point... Must be doing something right


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1312019 said:


> I should post that Jon pristine phoned me and said whenever I got anything for sale to call him first cause my stuff is taken care of extremely well and sold for reasonable prices... Adam can vouge without a doubt for me to and I will say his tractor has been maintined well and had a great operator who is not rough on stuff...
> 
> I love how 1 bad impression with a rental skid sticks around forvever... And the back blades, well u come down and take them off after a winter of not coming off, that was the easiest way and its funny that I'm the only person who has not had a single problem yet everyone elses has been trouble at one point... Must be doing something right


I heard the accent that time..........................

Trust me Chad I 've done a lot worse, just no one around to video tape it. Don't let it stop you from sharing.

Home early for a Friday, This rain sucks. But the grass is looking good.


----------



## OntarioGuy

JD Dave;1311809 said:


>


Was that your first pull? i left right after your first pull. I saw where i was sitting. truck looks awsome btwThumbs Up


----------



## GMC Driver

Anyone know much aboot HLA blades? I got a parallel lift assembly for a 4000 series blade (older one) that fit a Case MX Maxxum series tractor, and they're telling me it won't work on a new mount (for a Kubota). I get that the tractor mount is quite a bit different, but the parallel lift too?

If anyone is looking for one, looks like I might have one for sale...


----------



## cet

Triple L;1312019 said:


> I should post that Jon pristine phoned me and said whenever I got anything for sale to call him first cause my stuff is taken care of extremely well and sold for reasonable prices... Adam can vouge without a doubt for me to and I will say his tractor has been maintined well and had a great operator who is not rough on stuff...
> 
> I love how 1 bad impression with a rental skid sticks around forvever... And the back blades, well u come down and take them off after a winter of not coming off, that was the easiest way and its funny that I'm the only person who has not had a single problem yet everyone elses has been trouble at one point... Must be doing something right


Chad it's the same in business. You plow a place perfect 20 times and the phone never rings, miss something once and they are all over you.

Adam I saw the tractor this morning of Kijiji and wondered if it was yours.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1312015 said:


> I agree, going from blockline and trying to turn left onto homerwatson is brutal, more then once I ended up going right onto HW cause the second lane comes barelling thru and you know your gonna get T boned... Only a matter of time I agree, I don't know how 500 kids cross that intersection going to school each day without getting run over


Stefan was being funny, don't take it to hard. I wish I had a vid of your Fergus pull. LOL


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1312132 said:


> Stefan was being funny, don't take it to hard. I wish I had a vid of your Fergus pull. LOL


I know he was just joking around, I hope my post didnt come off too serious... It really wasnt meant to be... but just to say some things to clear stuff up...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

So how was Bobcaygeon?


----------



## greywynd

Pristine PM ltd;1312664 said:


> So how was Bobcaygeon?


That'd be next weekend.....Lindsay fair is this weekend. Bobcaygeon demolition derby is next Thursday night, pulls Friday night.

http://www.bobcaygeonfair.com/

Just noticed, they have a 2wd truck class at the Derby, anyone got any trucks they are looking to retire in style?


----------



## JD Dave

Chad thought going through the ride program was fun.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

When they said "have you been drinking?" That's when he should turn on the video camera and the lift pump and say "Do you smoke?" Lol

I feel like I need the to hear this one.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1313136 said:


> When they said "have you been drinking?" That's when he should turn on the video camera and the lift pump and say "Do you smoke?" Lol
> 
> I feel like I need the to hear this one.


That would be funny. Chad will tell you later he's probably busy playing Euchre.


----------



## Triple L

LOL I think Dave is the only person who drives right past the cop standing there waiting for you to stop... Then stands on the brakes... Then the cop walks up, and asks.... "sooooooooooooooo, how much have you had to drink tonight????????????? " HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...

I'm still rolling out of the chair here laughing my head off! Priceless to say the least!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Anyone know where to buy manual quick couplers and blanks to be welded to front buckets for backhoe loaders? Dont feel like giving a dealer $3500


----------



## adamhumberview

JohnnyRoyale;1313499 said:


> Anyone know where to buy manual quick couplers and blanks to be welded to front buckets for backhoe loaders? Dont feel like giving a dealer $3500


nitro on jane and langstaff should have them..


----------



## JD Dave

adamhumberview;1313508 said:


> nitro on jane and langstaff should have them..


I'm pretty sure Horst sells them also.


----------



## DeVries

Has anyone have any experiance with Magnum salters? Is it true they are Meyers units re branded?There are a few at Bryans Wednesday and I'm looking for another 2yrd salter.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

adamhumberview;1313508 said:


> nitro on jane and langstaff should have them..


You referring to hydraulic couplers? I'm referring to quick attach couplers for buckets, forks, plows etc.



JD Dave;1313543 said:


> I'm pretty sure Horst sells them also.


Does Horst sell direct or does it have to go through a dealer?



DeVries;1313545 said:


> Has anyone have any experiance with Magnum salters? Is it true they are Meyers units re branded?There are a few at Bryans Wednesday and I'm looking for another 2yrd salter.


Think I remember Paul (Neige) talking about them.


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;1313499 said:


> Anyone know where to buy manual quick couplers and blanks to be welded to front buckets for backhoe loaders? Dont feel like giving a dealer $3500


John,

There is a guy in Oakville that sells that stuff also. Me and Cedar Grounds bought those plates for skid steers off him. . Ace Heavy Equipment try him. Horst makes them too like JD said. Local deere dealers sell there stuff but charge you $150 freight or more.


----------



## musclecarboy

Grassman09;1314046 said:


> John,
> 
> There is a guy in Oakville that sells that stuff also. Me and Cedar Grounds bought those plates for skid steers off him. . Ace Heavy Equipment try him. Horst makes them too like JD said. Local deere dealers sell there stuff but charge you $150 freight or more.


Geez I was just going to suggest him. $550 for MT forks.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Thanks for the contact Dave. 

Got rid of the problem employee today... I normally have a replacement in place before I get rid of someone....not quite the case this time. I simply had enough and did it..i think his head is still spinning from wondering what happened. 

Now I'm a little fcuked. 

(for a couple of hours anyways)

Better fcuked than continually sucker punched I guess....


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1314055 said:


> Geez I was just going to suggest him. $550 for MT forks.


Geeze what? MT forks u mean the ones from your bobcat? His loader or backhoe would eat that for breakfast.


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;1314057 said:


> Thanks for the contact Dave.
> 
> Got rid of the problem employee today... I normally have a replacement in place before I get rid of someone....not quite the case this time. I simply had enough and did it..i think his head is still spinning from wondering what happened.
> 
> Now I'm a little fcuked.
> 
> (for a couple of hours anyways)
> 
> Better fcuked than continually sucker punched I guess....


Call big Dan he will help im sure.. I haven't gotten ahold of him lately. Last i hear he had done a few interview with TDL group and was going for medical and a road test with them.


----------



## musclecarboy

Grassman09;1314059 said:


> Geeze what? MT forks u mean the ones from your bobcat? His loader or backhoe would eat that for breakfast.


Dude relax. I meant geez like I'm surprised you said that only minutes before I was going to


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1314067 said:


> Dude relax. I meant geez like I'm surprised you said that only minutes before I was going to


Oh sorry to steal your thunder.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Has anyone here ever adapted a blizzard truck plow to a skid
I bought two full size 8611s one blade only and one with a mount and joystick
I don't want to use the joystick cause I have H pattern controls


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Oh the mount is for a kubota m125 btw 
Maybe I should sell it all


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Been shopping in Etobicoke again? Lol. 

Anyone interested in a 2006 Cat 257b with 1100 hours, new tracks and bogeys, cab, air, hydro q/a, bucket, forks, 8 ft Avalanche pusher?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Ya you ? I'd like the tractor they came off of. 
got both blades and mount wires controll ext for $3000 total combined


----------



## Mr.Markus

Found my well first try. How about that!


----------



## DeVries

Was that on purpose?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

MIDTOWNPC;1314119 said:


> Ya you ? I'd like the tractor they came off of.
> got both blades and mount wires controll ext for $3000 total combined


He let those tractors go dirt cheap. Did he still have the rtvs? I techincally had bought those plows sight unseen at night and didnt ever make it there the next morning because of other commitments and forgot about them. lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries;1314179 said:


> Was that on purpose?


Extending the casing above grade, I knew it was in the front yard, not where.
It was an educated guess.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

well then I should thank you for not buying them or maybe you were going to pay more
I figured I could use one and sell the other 
Give me a shout if I can be of assistance 
I know you like the orange tractors
Rtv was still there


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

There was someone here who mentioned they were looking at an rtv and a kubota tractor a while back and I thought maybe they bought the ones this guy had b


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Markus, that's a hell of an accurate guess! Greywynd did one like that for me at a store. They new they had a leaking waterline somewhere along a 40ft wall where the ground was all saturated. Mark started an exploratory mission and the first place he found the pipe was the place it was leaking. Horseshoes up his a$$ like you!

Dean, that's a good buy! I converted a fisher once but not somethimng with 6 hydraulic functions like a 8611. If their skidsteer blades have a multifunction valvebank that wires into the switches on your machine's joysticks buy that setup from blizzard. If they're a seperate box that goes in through the window that's bull$hit. Contact bobcat and buy the system off any multifunction attachment and adapt it so that your thumb controls run it. Also if they are not meant for skidsteer hydraulics you'll need to restrict the flow or it will be way too fast.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1314208 said:


> well then I should thank you for not buying them or maybe you were going to pay more
> I figured I could use one and sell the other
> Give me a shout if I can be of assistance
> I know you like the orange tractors
> Rtv was still there


What company was selling them?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have front mount electrics on my skid I think I can buy a pigtail and adapt it to the blizzard harness plug
That way it can work on any machine
Really you don't have to worry about up and down if it comes down to it
I have made a standard blade before just not a wing or v
I think I will buy a used truck mount and weld it to a quick tack so the blade stays all intact

In my spare time 

Gotta get the ebling solved first. Waiting to hear from the breakfastceral makers if they signed 
Or not and if it's three years I might buy a new pair of wipers. Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Trillium garbage. Tri something recovery
They had sunnybrook hospital contract 
Guy said he lost his shirt. Does garbage 
Huge business. There was 20 Mack trucks there
Loaders ect
Bought everything from kooybros. Said he paid lots. Laughed about it though
So he isnt Hurting


----------



## R.G.PEEL

What are your guys .02? I bid a large project a month ago. I checked in once. The manager told me that she was working on the budgets for next year and hadn't compared the bids yet. Still hasn't gotten back to me. I'm not used to bidding snow, I've always either been handed the contracts or worked as a sub. Do they normally take this long to accept/reject bids? Or am I out and she just isn't letting me know? In summer work I usually bid and know shortly after if we got it.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1314239 said:


> What are your guys .02? I bid a large project a month ago. I checked in once. The manager told me that she was working on the budgets for next year and hadn't compared the bids yet. Still hasn't gotten back to me. I'm not used to bidding snow, I've always either been handed the contracts or worked as a sub. Do they normally take this long to accept/reject bids? Or am I out and she just isn't letting me know? In summer work I usually bid and know shortly after if we got it.


Some let you know within the week and others drag their feet until Nov 1.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1314216 said:


> Trillium garbage. Tri something recovery
> They had sunnybrook hospital contract
> Guy said he lost his shirt. Does garbage
> Huge business. There was 20 Mack trucks there
> Loaders ect
> Bought everything from kooybros. Said he paid lots. Laughed about it though
> So he isnt Hurting


What does he want for the 125x with blade.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have 3-4 that sign off during the first storm. 
Same guys every year for like 12yrs staight  I like pronasticators. Makes it more exciting.


----------



## greywynd

For the quick attach stuff, try www.fluneywelding.com They seem to have a good variety of attachments, and looking at things online, looks like he supplys Ace equipment.

As to finding broken/leaking waterlines, patience and experience help....and remembering water follows the path of least resistance.

Markus, are you extending the concrete casing, or is a drilled well inside that you're extending? If it's a drilled well, there is a way to do it without using a pitless adapter and removing the tiles etc.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1314175 said:


> Found my well first try. How about that!


You should work more instead of driving around Hillsburg.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

He had told me the funny green colored guys bought them all Dave.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1314254 said:


> He had told me the funny green colored guys bought them all Dave.


Thanks John, that's not my favorite colour green.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

There was one there still with a parallel lift no blade


----------



## Mr.Markus

greywynd;1314250 said:


> Markus, are you extending the concrete casing, or is a drilled well inside that you're extending? If it's a drilled well, there is a way to do it without using a pitless adapter and removing the tiles etc.


The drilled well is being extended and I'm replacing a jet pump with a sub..... what's your solution to the pitless.



JD Dave;1314253 said:


> You should work more instead of driving around Hillsburg.


Said the pot to the kettle...........
Even got a wave from your dad.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

For Markus - Also buys you time if things don't go perfect first storm!


----------



## adamhumberview

MIDTOWNPC;1314272 said:


> There was one there still with a parallel lift no blade


It has a machinability blade that goes with that unit... and the rtv 1100 with a blizzard mini blade.. its a package deal..

I baught them..


----------



## greywynd

Markus, we'd weld a piece of pipe through a chunk of casing, with an elbow going down, about 6" from one end. Then after assembling the foot valve to that, we'd drop it down the well, and put a rubber collar to join them together. The line then going to the pump would get hooked to the outside of it. We did a bunch of them like this at my parents neighbourhood, being on the lake, there used to be a high ground water level in spring, and it would lead to contamination issues that this fixed right up. 

Never tried one with a submersible though, as the assembly in the well is hanging from a nipple that is hose clamped, not sure if I'd try it, unless a secondary (cable or something?) means of supporting the weight was added.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

adamhumberview;1314358 said:


> It has a machinability blade that goes with that unit... and the rtv 1100 with a blizzard mini blade.. its a package deal..
> 
> I baught them..


Nice Job! Im still saving my loose change


----------



## Triple L

Just got into a severe wheel barrow accident... Head over heels, busted up both knees and arms... Gotta love them wheel barrows made for people 5' tall and under when used on severe grades...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Triple L;1314608 said:


> Just got into a severe wheel barrow accident... Head over heels, busted up both knees and arms... Gotta love them wheel barrows made for people 5' tall and under when used on severe grades...


Where's the youtube vid?!?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1314608 said:


> Just got into a severe wheel barrow accident... Head over heels, busted up both knees and arms... Gotta love them wheel barrows made for people 5' tall and under when used on severe grades...


I hate them too! :realmad:


----------



## DeVries

Triple L;1314608 said:


> Just got into a severe wheel barrow accident... Head over heels, busted up both knees and arms... Gotta love them wheel barrows made for people 5' tall and under when used on severe grades...


:laughing: sorry I just had to laugh, would pay money to see it though..................hope you survived it.


----------



## Triple L

My dad and levi both laughed their heads off... They thought it was too funny!!! Put me of shovelling duty for the rest of the day... Not cool... Glad you guys got a good laugh out of it... It would have been funny if it happened to someone else LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1314695 said:


> My dad and levi both laughed their heads off... They thought it was too funny!!! Put me of shovelling duty for the rest of the day... Not cool... Glad you guys got a good laugh out of it... It would have been funny if it happened to someone else LOL


I've done that coming off the back of the truck down a ramp. Drove the wheelbarrow right into the ground and went over it. You're right it's funny to watch but not to experience. Glad you're OK ................physically.


----------



## Grassman09

Who wants to chip in some $$ with me and buy the Toronto zoo?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am actually a member of the zoo and am not looking forward to prices going up once it goes private!!! It is about 5 km's from my house.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1314715 said:


> I am actually a member of the zoo and am not looking forward to prices going up once it goes private!!! It is about 5 km's from my house.


Something has to give unfortunately. Cant keep running a broke city either. Maybe they outta look at not clearing the snow banks from the end of driveways in north york.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

They do it in Scarborough as well, I agree, hire someone if you can't do it yourself.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

This is almost blasphemy as a snow contractor but we pay for way too much snow removal here. Every winter when I go to quebec I think about the differences. The roads are always passable but rarely bare. People just get used to it. (I was going to say they learn how to drive but that's inaccurate!! Lol). Also a lot of ppl don't plow their driveways, they just tent the whole thing with a coverall. At my roomate's parents' house there's a dude with a setup like neige that hits it almost daily. Between the town and the private guy, we can always get a sunfire in and out no problem but they certainly don't worry about a little windrow!! That's a silly service here.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

sue sue sue! 

That's another name for Ontarian's


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1314715 said:


> I am actually a member of the zoo


I guess everyone knows where Jon resides now.............. LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

thats where Jon gets his shovelers. The zoo lol :laughing:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I've heard a rumour that pristine has actually made an offer on it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Someone should buy it and donate it back. That would be huge for tax purposes. 
Either that or some builder buys it and gives it back and waves development fees on some other land


----------



## R.G.PEEL

It's a the cost of operations vs. Revenue. I don't think they want it donated back!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, the Toronto Zoo doesn't have Chimps! But they do have gorillas!

The problem is that they spend way to much money on special events, which don't always do alot for extra memberships or visitors. The panda's are a huge expense, and only a short term thing. 

Love it there though, go about once a month. Sounds stupid to you guys probably, but seeing some of those creatures makes you laugh, relax, and just enjoy the walk. Also in the winter, always plowed! So they are nice walking trails vs. a city park.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1314846 said:


> haha, the Toronto Zoo doesn't have Chimps! But they do have gorillas!
> 
> The problem is that they spend way to much money on special events, which don't always do alot for extra memberships or visitors. The panda's are a huge expense, and only a short term thing.
> 
> Love it there though, go about once a month. Sounds stupid to you guys probably, but seeing some of those creatures makes you laugh, relax, and just enjoy the walk. Also in the winter, always plowed! So they are nice walking trails vs. a city park.


The wife and I try to make it once a year.........

Jon I think your actually in some footage.....


----------



## dingybigfoot

lol..lmao..dfkm


----------



## dingybigfoot

How's every ones bidding going?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Wish I knew an answer to that. If it goes well, I've got some purchasing to do.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1315044 said:


> Wish I knew an answer to that. If it goes well, I've got some purchasing to do.


You will know by first snowfall 
If i get 1/2 of what we quoted I better close the door 

One of our local competitors is in rough shape, quoting most of his places.


----------



## Alpha Property

I didn't get a apartment building that I was sure I was going to get as I cut the grass there, not going to bother bidding there seccond site which is due tomorrow. Going to look at a few more places today in the rain.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

R.G.PEEL;1314239 said:


> What are your guys .02? I bid a large project a month ago. I checked in once. The manager told me that she was working on the budgets for next year and hadn't compared the bids yet. Still hasn't gotten back to me. I'm not used to bidding snow, I've always either been handed the contracts or worked as a sub. Do they normally take this long to accept/reject bids? Or am I out and she just isn't letting me know? In summer work I usually bid and know shortly after if we got it.


We send out our renewals in August with a 'best-before' date of October 1st. We've got back 75% of them already; we'll make some calls and get all but 4 or 5 before the 15th. The rest will be on the fax machine morning of the first snowfall.

We bid a sector for the local school board (5 elementary, 2 high schools) - they opened the tenders on September 6th; we were next-to-lowest bid (low bid was ridiculous). Heard through the grapevine that we were getting the contract, the board guy verbally confirmed, the government website ([email protected]) says we've been awarded the contract but we haven't seen any paperwork yet. We'll have to pickup at least one new tractor with plows to do the work but who wants to sign the purchase contract before you get the PO from the customer?


----------



## adamhumberview

I had some what of a lucky break today.. I submitted a price to a new client.. property manager was playing hard ball and dragging his feet on award, ends up getting sick and is "off work till further notice".

Replacement manager comes in and calls me to meet for a "quotation negotiation" because mine was the only one she could find in the office!


----------



## goel

Fluid Film on Sale at Napa until tomorrow at 8.99 can.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Had another nice experience with the Police :realmad:

He couldn't see my yellow sticker and stopped me for that.
Asking for pre-trip inspection which I didn't have since I'm on "personal use" without tools or trailer in the truck. His answer is doesn't matter you have to do one every time you use the truck! Tried to argue that but he is "MTO trained" and knows his stuff!

No ticket but a friendly remainder to fill out the pre-trip every day on a yellow sticker truck!


----------



## musclecarboy

CGM Inc.;1315227 said:


> Had another nice experience with the Police :realmad:
> 
> He couldn't see my yellow sticker and stopped me for that.
> Asking for pre-trip inspection which I didn't have since I'm on "personal use" without tools or trailer in the truck. His answer is doesn't matter you have to do one every time you use the truck! Tried to argue that but he is "MTO trained" and knows his stuff!
> 
> No ticket but a friendly remainder to fill out the pre-trip every day on a yellow sticker truck!


Yeah same boat for me. Sometimes I do my check and jump in the truck and go. It's funny how simple tasks some of us (myself definitely included) don't bother to do. Got an insecure load ticket cuz I was too lazy to tarp some gravel


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Another one???


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1315278 said:


> Another one???


Couple weeks ago yeah. Who put the "MTO look at me" sign on my truck??


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Ok I was pretty sure a yellow sticker means 
You have had your annual and a log book only had to be done when you are registered on your ownership for a certain weight

Maybe I'm wrong and just have never been corrected


----------



## Triple L

Why would you have to have a yellow sticker if your wernt over a certain weight???


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1315292 said:


> Ok I was pretty sure a yellow sticker means
> You have had your annual and a log book only had to be done when you are registered on your ownership for a certain weight
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong and just have never been corrected


You only need an annual or daily pre trip over 4500kg


----------



## Elite_Maint

musclecarboy;1315296 said:


> You only need an annual or daily pre trip over 4500kg


I thought all commercial vehicles need it???


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1315296 said:


> You only need an annual or daily pre trip over 4500kg


I'm sure you can quote most of the handbook by now.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1315296 said:


> You only need an annual or daily pre trip over 4500kg


I think that is CVOR not daily inspection.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1314608 said:


> Just got into a severe wheel barrow accident... Head over heels, busted up both knees and arms... Gotta love them wheel barrows made for people 5' tall and under when used on severe grades...


A severe wheel barrow accident? How did grandpa actually go fast enough to manage that. LOL I agree on the youtube vid.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

you need a yellow sticker only because you are a commercial
Vehicle. Even a commercial minivan has to have one 
The inspection log book is for if your registered for over 4500kg 
9900lbs. that's what I was underthe impression of. Right officer?


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1315316 said:


> A severe wheel barrow accident? How did grandpa actually go fast enough to manage that. LOL I agree on the youtube vid.


Buddy I would have fit in at the farm show perfectly today LOL... Had the big limp going on all day just like most farmers for whatever reason... It would have been great on youtube I agree!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hey Chad what wacker loader was it you looked at and demo'd?


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1315319 said:


> you need a yellow sticker only because you are a commercial
> Vehicle. Even a commercial minivan has to have one
> The inspection log book is for if your registered for over 4500kg
> 9900lbs. that's what I was underthe impression of. Right officer?


Maby that's right, I don't know, most guys out my way don't have yellow stickers unless they haul over the limit to where the trailer weight gets added to the trucks weight... Someone I know, knows the awnser to that but I'm sure he wount post it LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I took my dog to the park today and it rolled in a dead fish by the creek
I cleaned him with citrus hand cleaner onsite. I swear he still smells after two hose downs Lol
Had to share that


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1315325 said:


> Hey Chad what wacker loader was it you looked at and demo'd?


WL50, you don't want anything smaller unless your looking for a sidewalk machine and that would be the WL30... It was a nice machine but looking back, you'd ask yourself what was I thinking... The Cat is 10X the machine, in all honesty and the price wasn't even that much different... and cat parts and support have been second to none soo far...


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1315342 said:


> WL50, you don't want anything smaller unless your looking for a sidewalk machine and that would be the WL30... It was a nice machine but looking back, you'd ask yourself what was I thinking... The Cat is 10X the machine, in all honesty and the price wasn't even that much different... and cat parts and support have been second to none soo far...


It's going to suck when Vaughan gives toromont the boot from their concord location


----------



## goel

CGM Inc.;1315227 said:


> Had another nice experience with the Police :realmad:
> 
> He couldn't see my yellow sticker and stopped me for that.
> Asking for pre-trip inspection which I didn't have since I'm on "personal use" without tools or trailer in the truck. His answer is doesn't matter you have to do one every time you use the truck! Tried to argue that but he is "MTO trained" and knows his stuff!
> 
> No ticket but a friendly remainder to fill out the pre-trip every day on a yellow sticker truck!


Personal use, you were in the right Stefan. Probibally was MTO untrained.


----------



## cet

Dean you are right. I have my truck at 4400kg and that gets me out of CVOR and the book but I have the yellow sticker. If I get caught with a trailer on that weighs more then 5000lbs then the trailer weight needs to be added to the truck weight and the truck sticker has to be for at least that much.


----------



## Alpha Property

cet;1315350 said:


> Dean you are right. I have my truck at 4400kg and that gets me out of CVOR and the book but I have the yellow sticker. If I get caught with a trailer on that weighs more then 5000lbs then the trailer weight needs to be added to the truck weight and the truck sticker has to be for at least that much.


I thought it was only hitch weight that got added?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1315350 said:


> Dean you are right. I have my truck at 4400kg and that gets me out of CVOR and the book but I have the yellow sticker. If I get caught with a trailer on that weighs more then 5000lbs then the trailer weight needs to be added to the truck weight and the truck sticker has to be for at least that much.


So your safe until you take your bank deposits in
Then your over weight. You must have went to buy your own brinks truck


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

All of our trucks are on the CVOR. Even the rangers, all log books. We are looking into taking vehicles off the CVOR, we have to many speeding tickets with everyone, it really sucks! Does anyone know anyone that has had their CVOR pulled?


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1315372 said:


> All of our trucks are on the CVOR. Even the rangers, all log books. We are looking into taking vehicles off the CVOR, we have to many speeding tickets with everyone, it really sucks! Does anyone know anyone that has had their CVOR pulled?


This is the reason big companies have numbered companies so they can have more cvor's


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1315370 said:


> So your safe until you take your bank deposits in
> Then your over weight. You must have went to buy your own brinks truck


Everything is EFT, now I don't have to beat my wife to the mailbox.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I would take the rangers off Jon. Probably doesn't hurt to have the guys keep doing daily inspections/logs to keep them in the habit.


----------



## goel

Pristine PM ltd;1315372 said:


> All of our trucks are on the CVOR. Even the rangers, all log books. We are looking into taking vehicles off the CVOR, we have to many speeding tickets with everyone, it really sucks! Does anyone know anyone that has had their CVOR pulled?


No about a pulled CVOR, but they recently changed the laws and things are strickter now.

The only things on my CVOR are the absolute nessesary ones.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Isn't there some rule about distance from home too? 
The only time I leave my 6 block radius is for kijiji purchases

Removed conditions today on the property. Set money aside to close the deal 
And now the man shed planning begins.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1315409 said:


> Isn't there some rule about distance from home too?
> The only time I leave my 6 block radius is for kijiji purchases
> 
> Removed conditions today on the property. Set money aside to close the deal
> And now the man shed planning begins.


I have 160km radius stuck in my head for some reason when you say that. Pertains(ed) to logbooks?


----------



## Triple L

cet;1315350 said:


> Dean you are right. I have my truck at 4400kg and that gets me out of CVOR and the book but I have the yellow sticker. If I get caught with a trailer on that weighs more then 5000lbs then the trailer weight needs to be added to the truck weight and the truck sticker has to be for at least that much.


I got quite a few thumbs up and right on's yesterday LOL, I should use my old truck more often 

Yup, I semi retired my truck in the spring... Brought the gcwr down to 4495kg's, no annual, no nothing... Put it to work for the 2nd day this year... Think I just turned over 4000 km's since March LOL... Avg 17.9L/100km's towing yesterday... probably shouldnt be towing with it on the HOT +2 Tune, to the tune of 350hp above stock so they say LOL...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Put her back on the freedom 15 plan and drive it till you kill it
What are you saving it for parades. Lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1315436 said:


> Put her back on the freedom 15 plan and drive it till you kill it
> What are you saving it for parades. Lol.


You just took the old man boards off.............make up your mind.lol


----------



## adamhumberview

we were on cvor "warnings" with our roll offs.. 1 more fine and we were going to be called to inspection..

my friend got called to inspecation last year.. they told him they were pulling his plates at the end of august.. he begged and pleaded to wait till winter because he had 2 big projects to finish.. ended up pulling plates at the end of october.. they sent mto officials to do safetys on all the trucks, go through his maintenance records from 2 years back, and pulled all his plates.. 

He had to re-plate 45 tri axles at once!


----------



## musclecarboy

adamhumberview;1315446 said:


> we were on cvor "warnings" with our roll offs.. 1 more fine and we were going to be called to inspection..
> 
> my friend got called to inspecation last year.. they told him they were pulling his plates at the end of august.. he begged and pleaded to wait till winter because he had 2 big projects to finish.. ended up pulling plates at the end of october.. they sent mto officials to do safetys on all the trucks, go through his maintenance records from 2 years back, and pulled all his plates..
> 
> He had to re-plate 45 tri axles at once!


So they cancel your plate tags with no refund?


----------



## goel

Mr.Markus;1315420 said:


> I have 160km radius stuck in my head for some reason when you say that. Pertains(ed) to logbooks?


Over 160 kms from home base and you have to run a log book tracking Driver hours, ie a long distance tractor trailer driver.

Under 160 kms and you just have to do a trip inspection report, ie date, kms at start, driver signature, etc - not tracking hours of Driver


----------



## forbidden

I need some input on tractors from the guys who run them in the winter. I have a asset sitting here that I need to find out if it is suitable for winter use. It is a older Case, low hours and no front hydro's. I am considering a inverted blower to put this thing to use this winter. I want to know if any of you run similar types of equipment and if there are any pitfalls to doing so. If you feel this is a good idea, recommend me some blowers to consider please. 

In a couple years we may look at a 4wd tractor to further our goals. If we had this in service last year, it would have ran 24hours a day all season long with the snow that we had out here. Hope for the best, expect something less. I have a couple of larger acreages that would be ideally suited for work on and I would expect that more will follow. All it takes is one person looking out their window and a business card in their mailbox when their driveway is 2 feet deep with snow and nobody can get to them.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Sounds like you answered your own question


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1315426 said:


> I got quite a few thumbs up and right on's yesterday LOL, I should use my old truck more often
> 
> Yup, I semi retired my truck in the spring... Brought the gcwr down to 4495kg's, no annual, no nothing... Put it to work for the 2nd day this year... Think I just turned over 4000 km's since March LOL... Avg 17.9L/100km's towing yesterday... probably shouldnt be towing with it on the HOT +2 Tune, to the tune of 350hp above stock so they say LOL...


Someone needs some airbags... Didn't you put bags on that truck? New Ford diesels get that same MPG towing 11'000lbs.

Clean exhaust filter came on again today and went out just as fast as it came on..


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1315349 said:


> Personal use, you were in the right Stefan. Probibally was MTO untrained.


Ditto. I've only seen Halton having a commercial unit. Saw them on James snow pky + steeles a Green hornet was there also.



CGM Inc.;1315227 said:


> Had another nice experience with the Police :realmad:
> 
> He couldn't see my yellow sticker and stopped me for that.
> Asking for pre-trip inspection which I didn't have since I'm on "personal use" without tools or trailer in the truck. His answer is doesn't matter you have to do one every time you use the truck! Tried to argue that but he is "MTO trained" and knows his stuff!
> 
> No ticket but a friendly remainder to fill out the pre-trip every day on a yellow sticker truck!


Even if he was that is not his or her job. You could go to court and beat that ticket if he tried to give you one. A cop is not a roadside safety inspector, cant even see how they could even write up a ticket for that.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Derby was fun. Built the ring and then pulled the cars out of it. Joe was running t650 mark was in s185. Joe blames flipflops and touchy foot pedals. I think its because the driver was being a dick. Either way the result was the derby bar getting thrown up in the air 45 degrees lol.


----------



## schrader

How do you add or remove vehicles from your CVOR. I haven't changed mine since I got it 12 years ago, don't recall there being any specifics to the exact vehicles just the number and weight.


----------



## greywynd

If you got it 12 years ago it'll now be expired, they changed that the last couple of years.


----------



## schrader

I renewed it last year


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader;1315540 said:


> How do you add or remove vehicles from your CVOR. I haven't changed mine since I got it 12 years ago, don't recall there being any specifics to the exact vehicles just the number and weight.


This is what seems "mickey mouse" about the whole operation. When you licence a new vehicle for that weight class it should automatically be added. The renewal now at least asks you to list them....before you had to call to add them.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1315510 said:


> Ditto. I've only seen Halton having a commercial unit. Saw them on James snow pky + steeles a Green hornet was there also.
> 
> Even if he was that is not his or her job. You could go to court and beat that ticket if he tried to give you one. A cop is not a roadside safety inspector, cant even see how they could even write up a ticket for that.


I think you are wrong about that. There are a # of York cops that stop and hand out tickets for that. Whether you are working or going for coffee if your truck is over 4500kg you have to fill out the book and have CVOR. I believe you also have to have a copy of Schedule 1 or A in the truck.

We have 2 vans in our area plus a few cars that are all York Region Police not MTO. I actually don't see MTO here anymore.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1315569 said:


> . Whether you are working or going for coffee if your truck is over 4500kg you have to fill out the book and have CVOR. I believe you also have to have a copy of Schedule 1 or A in the truck.


That pretty much sums it up! That way at least you don't give them a reason to dig deep assuming your vehicle is up to snuff.

I had everything with me just didn't do the daily trip inspection.....and forgot about it today as well:laughing: PITA


----------



## CGM Inc.

looks like there is salt coming out of Goderich, one of our suppliers is just stocking up.


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1315592 said:


> That pretty much sums it up! That way at least you don't give them a reason to dig deep assuming your vehicle is up to snuff.
> 
> I had everything with me just didn't do the daily trip inspection.....and forgot about it today as well:laughing: PITA


I got stopped a few years ago while plowing. I didn't fill out the book but I couldn't find my CVOR. He told me the book ticket was $390 and the CVOR was $85. He then told me he would give me the cheaper of the 2 tickets. Next he asked me if I wanted to look 1 last time for my CVOR.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1315653 said:


> I got stopped a few years ago while plowing. I didn't fill out the book but I couldn't find my CVOR. He told me the book ticket was $390 and the CVOR was $85. He then told me he would give me the cheaper of the 2 tickets. Next he asked me if I wanted to look 1 last time for my CVOR.


I told him that "we" get fined anyway for what ever reason they can come up with. But not with my german sense of humor :laughing:
Think I had to blow some suggar up his rear end and smear some honey around his lips.

And no I'm not that kind of person.....


----------



## Bruce'sEx

cet;1315350 said:


> Dean you are right. I have my truck at 4400kg and that gets me out of CVOR and the book but I have the yellow sticker. If I get caught with a trailer on that weighs more then 5000lbs then the trailer weight needs to be added to the truck weight and the truck sticker has to be for at least that much.


if the trailer weight is 3000lbs.. not 5000 then it is added..


----------



## Triple L

That makes sense now... Today I just happened to be looking at a trailer, it had a 3500 lb axle in it but the GVWR was 2999 and I couldn't figure that one out...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Isn't it a combined weight of +4500 Kg when you need one ore just being over 4500kg with a truck alone as well. That is what I read out of the guidelines.


----------



## musclecarboy

These MTO discussions are so confusing


----------



## Bruce'sEx

You need a yellow if
1) Your weight of the truck is over 4500kg
2) If your registered weight is over 4500kg
3) If your combined weight when your trailer weight is over 3000lbs places you above 4500kg

- You need a daily inspection anytime you move a truck with a yellow. it is good for 24 hours.
- If you operate within 160km radius and return to point you start off.. you do not need a daily log book (Talking about tracking driver hours not inspection)

and there are some other odd things going on.. but either way no matter what we do.. mto will get us cause of how stupid and annoying all the rules things are...


----------



## Mr.Markus

What's the point maintaining a $5,000,000 CL and putting up a $2500 bond on $20,000 worth of sites that they split between the low bidders on each site. Truthfully I'm goinig all residential, I enjoy it more and the loyalty is better. Sorry I'm not upbeat today.Going to take a long walk with the dogs in the rain.


----------



## Triple L

Bruce'sEx;1315776 said:


> 3) If your combined weight when your trailer weight is over 3000lbs places you above 4500kg


And that's why everyone (small time landcapers) run single axle trailers... When you don't have to safety a trailer every year, a truck every year and pay for heavy plates... That sure adds up quick, plus not having to deal with all the paper work...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1315814 said:


> And that's why everyone (small time landcapers) run single axle trailers... When you don't have to safety a trailer every year, a truck every year and pay for heavy plates... That sure adds up quick, plus not having to deal with all the paper work...


We also run a few single axle trailers......
3/4 ton truck + single axle trailer+ equipment+ 3 or 4 Guys for sure puts you close or over 4500 Kg anyway.
The way I look at it is that the yellow sticker at least keeps a truck and trailer safe to operate.


----------



## Triple L

I agree on the yellow sticker keeping things safe, but it seems your still missing the point, there's no way a pickup and 3-4 guys gets you close to 4500KG's... You don't need to add the trailer and equipment weight to the pickup (on a single axle trailer)...


----------



## cet

Bruce'sEx;1315702 said:


> if the trailer weight is 3000lbs.. not 5000 then it is added..


I'm sure your right but the MTO Officer at the LO show told me it was 5,000. None the less, all my trucks that work daily have yellow stickers, CVOR and inspection books. I stickered 5 of my trucks this week and it was $1150.

Markus here the residentials suck. It's $400 for the season, shovel in front of the garage doors and the walkway to the front door and return after the street plow. Normal driveway is 20x50. I see guys plowing the drives with borderline 1" also.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

CGM Inc.;1315826 said:


> We also run a few single axle trailers......
> 3/4 ton truck + single axle trailer+ equipment+ 3 or 4 Guys for sure puts you close or over 4500 Kg anyway.
> The way I look at it is that the yellow sticker at least keeps a truck and trailer safe to operate.


Think you missed the point.. cause the trailer is under 3000lbs you don't include it.. so combined weight does not matter...

So I don't see a 3/4 ton and 3 or 4 guys even loaded with hand tools putting you over 4500kgs..

We run yellows on the trucks that haul our skid steers/excavators cause we register them at a high weight.. the other trucks are just plow trucks and we keep the weight down so no yellows.. The only difference in them is we do a daily inspection.. All our equipment is checked out yearly by our mechanic anyways, and everything is constantly checked before it is operated.. In the end for us it's a matter of trying to keep the MTO happy and off our backs.. Which so far *knock wood* have not had to deal with at all...


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1315714 said:


> That makes sense now... Today I just happened to be looking at a trailer, it had a 3500 lb axle in it but the GVWR was 2999 and I couldn't figure that one out...


Did it have electric brakes on it? Thats prob the reason. If it had brakes it would be rated higher.

CET

I guess in your neck of the woods its different. But where Cedar said he got stopped it doesn't make sense why the cops would be concerned. Peel cops have better things to do like respond to domestic disputes out in Malton or run speed trap at Britannia Rd + Queen st where its 60 going down the hill and as you approach the rise it goes to 50 and that's where they nail you.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

In Cobourg everybody knows your name 
Everything is six blocks away and your lucky if your not related to her


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1315873 said:


> In Cobourg everybody knows your name
> Everything is six blocks away and your lucky if your not related to her


Were you watching cheers re runs again?


----------



## schrader

cet;1315845 said:


> I'm sure your right but the MTO Officer at the LO show told me it was 5,000. None the less, all my trucks that work daily have yellow stickers, CVOR and inspection books. I stickered 5 of my trucks this week and it was $1150.
> 
> Markus here the residentials suck. It's $400 for the season, shovel in front of the garage doors and the walkway to the front door and return after the street plow. Normal driveway is 20x50. I see guys plowing the drives with borderline 1" also.


$400.00 per season is not bad, here guys are doing drives for $250.00 and we get double the snow.


----------



## Alpha Property

i beg for $350 for most houses..


----------



## adamhumberview

musclecarboy;1315452 said:


> So they cancel your plate tags with no refund?


basically..you have to pay the yearly again.. our roll-offs cost us about $2500 a year each.. 79000 i think we have them rated at..


----------



## adamhumberview

today was interesting.. there is an auto wrecker next door to my shop. got in this beast a few days ago.

Flipped on its side on a residential site.. 2002 Volvo Tri Axle with a Volvo 500 18 speed Eaton Fuller. 625,000 kms.. recently put all new rear tires 

Needs a new hoist, Tarp arm, rear windshield, fix the dented roof, air dryer, and an alignment and shes all ready to get back on the road...all and all about $4000 in repair costs..

decided to buy it.. probably put it to work in paving or doing snow haulage..


----------



## Triple L

Beautiful Rig, sounds like the price was right....


----------



## CGM Inc.

Bruce'sEx;1315853 said:


> Think you missed the point.. cause the trailer is under 3000lbs you don't include it.. so combined weight does not matter...
> 
> So I don't see a 3/4 ton and 3 or 4 guys even loaded with hand tools putting you over 4500kgs..
> 
> We run yellows on the trucks that haul our skid steers/excavators cause we register them at a high weight.. the other trucks are just plow trucks and we keep the weight down so no yellows.. The only difference in them is we do a daily inspection.. All our equipment is checked out yearly by our mechanic anyways, and everything is constantly checked before it is operated.. In the end for us it's a matter of trying to keep the MTO happy and off our backs.. Which so far *knock wood* have not had to deal with at all...


http://66.49.173.199/Drive Ontario/Truck and Trailer Regulations.pdf

think I had some old information from 2 years ago I was referring to. This pretty much outlines everything in a understandable way.


----------



## goel

So, as you advised the police man you were in the right. 

Personal use even on a yellow stickered pick up truck - no daily inspection required.


----------



## cet

$250 is just crazy.

Your old truck is doing well by the way.


----------



## cet

TWN is calling for snow-rain showers for our area tonight.


----------



## CGM Inc.

goel;1315934 said:


> So, as you advised the police man you were in the right.
> 
> Personal use even on a yellow stickered pick up truck - no daily inspection required.


Don't think I tipped 4500 Kg's at the given time.


----------



## DeVries

cet;1316070 said:


> TWN is calling for snow-rain showers for our area tonight.


This system is like our winter ones where we get lots of snow. It is moving east to west, not often that that happens.

Got lots of trees to dig before the winter looks like next week will be a good time for that with all the rain that we got in the last few days.


----------



## musclecarboy

Did some stairs in stone at my buddy's house. He rented upstairs and now lives in the bachelor pad in the basement.payup


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1315878 said:


> $400.00 per season is not bad, here guys are doing drives for $250.00 and we get double the snow.


$400+ the governments share here, and that's no shoveling, shoveling walks is extra, we don't even start driveways until the plows are pretty well done the streets, that way we are only out once, and everyone comes home to a clean driveway, also we are using Tractors and blowers as opposed to plow trucks. My competition always undercuts me, this year he is $25 less, but uses his plow truck and shoves the snow all over the road, never effects the amount of driveways I get.


----------



## Alpha Property

what if your truck is registered for GVWR 4500kg's like mine? it says over 4500kgs, mines not over, its at 4500


----------



## Triple L

I'd imagine plates are cheaper at the 4??? - 4499 bracket then 4500 and up...


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1316095 said:


> I'd imagine plates are cheaper at the 4??? - 4499 bracket then 4500 and up...


They end at even numbers. 4001-4500, 4501-5000, 5001-6000 etc


----------



## Ford Guy

i just picked up a sticker this morning for a truck registered at 4500, it was $139


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I just picked up my tag lastnight. My dad went in to pick the up so I'm not sure how much it was. We license at 11000 which is more than we need for little trucks, but sometimes weight limits get slightly bent and at least we pay for our use of the road! Lol


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1316284 said:


> I just picked up my tag lastnight. My dad went in to pick the up so I'm not sure how much it was. We license at 11000 which is more than we need for little trucks, but sometimes weight limits get slightly bent and at least we pay for our use of the road! Lol


You would hope they're nicer to someone that exceeds the GCWR but has at least paid the road tax for it. I love how the system let's you tag a vehicle for whatever even if it's not rated for it. I can put mine as 11000 even though GM says 9979kg max


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1316291 said:


> You would hope they're nicer to someone that exceeds the GCWR but has at least paid the road tax for it. I love how the system let's you tag a vehicle for whatever even if it's not rated for it. I can put mine as 11000 even though GM says 9979kg max


Finding GCWR on old trucks is near impossible... Where did you find what your trucks gcwr? Whats it matter anyways, aslong as your not overweight on any axles, tires, hitch or anything else, how can you get a ticket?


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1316295 said:


> Finding GCWR on old trucks is near impossible... Where did you find what your trucks gcwr? Whats it matter anyways, aslong as your not overweight on any axles, tires, hitch or anything else, how can you get a ticket?


Owners manual says 22,000lb/9979kg. I agree with you, as long as your tag is high they shouldn't bug you too much. My problem is payload with just the truck because the f'n truck is 8000 or something without cargo so im at 11,400lb pretty quick


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1316297 said:


> Owners manual says 22,000lb/9979kg. I agree with you, as long as your tag is high they shouldn't bug you too much. My problem is payload with just the truck because the f'n truck is 8000 or something without cargo so im at 11,400lb pretty quick


Ya thats crazy... I've never looked in my owners manual for the gcwr... thanks....

I think Chris has mentioned this before but I know my truck weights 6800lbs and the gvrw is 9996 so 3200 lbs payload on a SRW... The DRW dosent add all that much on the payload it seems... Isnt everything perception tho


----------



## greywynd

Having used SRW, and DRW for lots of things, I'll take a dually for carrying heavy loads any day over a SRW truck. I could go check the numbers, but there's a bigger difference then a lot of people realize. 

Though like any other 'tool' we use, they both have advantages and disadvantages.

On a similar but different note, anyone heard anything about the MTO planning to really watch pickups with salters this year? I've heard twice from two different sources that there are rumours of them really checking things around TO this winter, particularly the 3/4 tons, as it doesn't take much to start overloading them.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

A 3/4 ton shouldn't have a v box in it IMO. There are lots of them around markham with 2 ton loads and when you look at them they're pointing at the sky. No weight on the steering axle. Its incredibly unsafe.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1316328 said:


> A 3/4 ton shouldn't have a v box in it IMO. There are lots of them around markham with 2 ton loads and when you look at them they're pointing at the sky. No weight on the steering axle. Its incredibly unsafe.


Just hang a 1000# plow in the front and you are all good!
Someone just asked me why I didn't buy a 2 yard salter for my 2500....
For that reason! 1.5 yard is more then enough together with a plow.


----------



## musclecarboy

CGM Inc.;1316338 said:


> Just hang a 1000# plow in the front and you are all good!
> Someone just asked me why I didn't buy a 2 yard salter for my 2500....
> For that reason! 1.5 yard is more then enough together with a plow.


I'm going to chop the side extensions off my salter because it's just too obvious it's too big. The plan is to get it all galvanized and I can reinstall it once I have the truck to handle 2.5-3yd


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1316357 said:


> I'm going to chop the side extensions off my salter because it's just too obvious it's too big. The plan is to get it all galvanized and I can reinstall it once I have the truck to handle 2.5-3yd


A dually will handle that salter a lot better for sure but still doesn't make it leagel. We all get carried away with salt capacity! Still try to keep it safe for the operator and other traffic on the roads. If you are the driver/operator/owner in the truck it is a little different but having drivers in your trucks puts all liability on you as the business owner if an accident happens.


----------



## musclecarboy

CGM Inc.;1316361 said:


> A dually will handle that salter a lot better for sure but still doesn't make it leagel. We all get carried away with salt capacity! Still try to keep it safe for the operator and other traffic on the roads. If you are the driver/operator/owner in the truck it is a little different but having drivers in your trucks puts all liability on you as the business owner if an accident happens.


Yeah it's a delicate balance. Last couple years my largest site was 1/2km from salt so I may have been a little heavy but dumped a bunch so soon so it all worked out. I certainly wouldn't drive around town in a snow storm with more than 2t in my salter.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1316314 said:


> Ya thats crazy... I've never looked in my owners manual for the gcwr... thanks....
> 
> I think Chris has mentioned this before but I know my truck weights 6800lbs and the gvrw is 9996 so 3200 lbs payload on a SRW... The DRW dosent add all that much on the payload it seems... Isnt everything perception tho


If I remember right the difference in payload is 800lbs.

I weighed mine today empty.....8300lbs. Guess that aluminum box weighs a bit more than I thought.Thumbs Up


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Salt truck


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Looks good! Looks like the local paint store made a few $$ of you eh?


----------



## Landcare - Mont

only wish it is was Tremclad or like that - the cabs we get done professionally at about $5-6K a pop, the black is Caterpillar paint done by hand in our garage - seems to last really well.


----------



## CGM Inc.

The new to me Deere is ready for action.


----------



## schrader

Looks nice hoping to close the deal on a 2010 5085M tomorrow. I think it is going to be a bad winter for us snow belt guys.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Very nice Stefan.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cedar do you have two now? 
It sure is hard keeping up with the jones'
Here on plowsite


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1316633 said:


> The new to me Deere is ready for action.


I saw it sitting there, looks nice.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1316714 said:


> I saw it sitting there, looks nice.


Been up there today just to find out that the doors not even locked!
Put the logo's on, started her up and played with the plow. Everything is working 

Left without anyone noticing that I have been there!



MIDTOWNPC;1316663 said:


> Cedar do you have two now?
> It sure is hard keeping up with the jones'
> Here on plowsite


Yes it is....and yes I do.


----------



## schrader

So I am trying to figure out what to mount on the front of the 5085, it will have no loader on it. Would love to have another snowing but its not in the budget. A straight blade is no good to me, I need a vee or something that will contain the snow. Any suggestions?


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1316736 said:


> Been up there today just to find out that the doors not even locked!
> Put the logo's on, started her up and played with the plow. Everything is working
> 
> Left without anyone noticing that I have been there!
> 
> Yes it is....and yes I do.


They leave doors open a lot, I don't think they have a theft problem which I'm a little surprised about. When every key is the same I don't think door locks stop many thieves anyways.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1316739 said:


> They leave doors open a lot, I don't think they have a theft problem which I'm a little surprised about. When every key is the same I don't think door locks stop many thieves anyways.


Got custom door keys on it....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;1316737 said:


> So I am trying to figure out what to mount on the front of the 5085, it will have no loader on it. Would love to have another snowing but its not in the budget. A straight blade is no good to me, I need a vee or something that will contain the snow. Any suggestions?


I have a blizzard 8611 off a kubota. Pm me


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1316744 said:


> I have a blizzard 8611 off a kubota. Pm me


I got your email. I'll try and look tomorrow.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Thanks JD.


----------



## adamhumberview

MIDTOWNPC;1316744 said:


> I have a blizzard 8611 off a kubota. Pm me


would it be easy to adapt that unit to a skid?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The problem is it's not the skid steer version so you have to use their controller
I'm trying to figure out if I can adapt the 7pin aux on the front of my bobcat to the blizzard control
Worst case I think it wil be left right and scoop.


----------



## greywynd

This rain is getting frustrating.....call off due to rain, almost dried out enough, and we get another round of it. Makes for slow progress!


----------



## Triple L

Beautiful Tractor Stefan


----------



## musclecarboy

greywynd;1317017 said:


> This rain is getting frustrating.....call off due to rain, almost dried out enough, and we get another round of it. Makes for slow progress!


Yeah today is BS. Next couple weeks look good so we can hopefully sneak in another solid month of work


----------



## Mr.Markus

greywynd;1317017 said:


> This rain is getting frustrating.....call off due to rain, almost dried out enough, and we get another round of it. Makes for slow progress!


I needed to catch up on my Sept Invoicing and some snow quotes anyway. 
Tender for the Town came in on Friday....looks like I'm the high bidder....again. The way it goes is if you lower your price every year by $5-$10 a push per site you're a shoe in.:laughing:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Yep, longest 6 loads out/4 loads in. Not costing anymore, just frustrating.


----------



## greywynd

R.G.PEEL;1317035 said:


> Yep, longest 6 loads out/4 loads in. Not costing anymore, just frustrating.


The really frustrating part is that these wet days I generally can't get my own stuff done either for the same reason!! Grading wet topsoil just doesn't work very well for example! LOL!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Anyone up there have slingers? They work pretty good when you don't want to make messy tracks


----------



## greywynd

This is existing/onsite topsoil, I got a rough grade on it a week or so ago, now need to do the final grading and tidy up etc. There were a few areas that they had work to do before I could do my stuff (remove a set of stairs, set grade for a doorway step etc) that are ready to go now. I might try forcing it through though with the mini, seeing as they still have to do all the exterior siding on the house, it'll all get trampled yet anyway.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1317044 said:


> Anyone up there have slingers? They work pretty good when you don't want to make messy tracks


We got some gravel from "Dick Aggregates" a while back, makes for a fast and easy job!
Priced very competitive too!


----------



## musclecarboy

CGM Inc.;1317062 said:


> We got some gravel from "Dick Aggregates" a while back, makes for a fast and easy job!
> Priced very competitive too!


I heard they're pretty good. They just want to get in, dump their load and get out


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

musclecarboy;1317065 said:


> I heard they're pretty good. They just want to get in, dump their load and get out


Good one Tom! :laughing:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

My M.O as well!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1317023 said:


> Beautiful Tractor Stefan


Call it Brand loyalty  wife already asked me if I buy another one for next year


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1317099 said:


> Call it Brand loyalty  wife already asked me if I buy another one for next year


They getcha on the greenfleet that way LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Careful, ppl will start confusing you with clintar!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

There was a very nice black and chrome JD at the pulls fri night. Thought it might be dave trying to be incognito.


----------



## rooferdave

looking for some guidance guys, it looks like I may have to start salting this year, up till now I had 1 site that needed it, an Jon helped me a few times when I was stuck (thanks JohnThumbs Up) looks like I will be needing 6-8 hundred tons this year ... it is not set in stone yet and I can still back out, and I have a meeting tomorrow reviewing the properties. Can anyone help me where /how to get this am't? How much should I be paying? I have quite a lare area for storage at my place and maybe on some of the sites.
any help would be great!


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1317136 said:


> Careful, ppl will start confusing you with clintar!


They used to be everywhere! Don't see them to much anymore recently


----------



## CGM Inc.

rooferdave;1317146 said:


> looking for some guidance guys, it looks like I may have to start salting this year, up till now I had 1 site that needed it, an Jon helped me a few times when I was stuck (thanks JohnThumbs Up) looks like I will be needing 6-8 hundred tons this year ... it is not set in stone yet and I can still back out, and I have a meeting tomorrow reviewing the properties. Can anyone help me where /how to get this am't? How much should I be paying? I have quite a lare area for storage at my place and maybe on some of the sites.
> any help would be great!


From 0 to 800 tons .....you got your work cut out for you!
Somewhere around 70-80$ a ton I would say.
You have to call suppliers and make your case, without any history I would say they
put you on pre-paid.


----------



## goel

600/800 tons is a lot to spread, not just buy and store.


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1317160 said:


> They used to be everywhere! Don't see them to much anymore recently


You must have forgot you left Kitchener LOL


----------



## Triple L

Agraturd stands for aggrevation!!! My goodness.....


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1317173 said:


> You must have forgot you left Kitchener LOL


We are still out that way......doing a small construction job even!
York is cutting in Mississauga we can cut out in KW too :laughing:
I rather learn from JD vs Jon when it comes to site locations.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

To go from not salting to 600 tonne is huge
I only spread 60 a year. Wowzers.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

That's like spreading a triaxel in one event


----------



## cet

I don't think I will need as much salt this year, pretty sure I lost all my Catholic Schools.
Might not have been the best year to buy a tractor.:realmad:


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1317298 said:


> I don't think I will need as much salt this year, pretty sure I lost all my Catholic Schools.
> Might not have been the best year to buy a tractor.:realmad:


My wife's already making plans that I'll be home this winter.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1317188 said:


> That's like spreading a triaxel in one event


Better have 3 or 4 salters to do that too!


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1317305 said:


> My wife's already making plans that I'll be home this winter.


I bid them what I thought was aggressively. Things are bad but I guess I didn't know how bad.


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1317307 said:


> Better have 3 or 4 salters to do that too!


He has 2 8's and 4 tailgates should do that no problem and Jon helps him too. I think he has bigger worries then how many salters he will need. Need to rob a bank to prepay for all the salt.



CGM Inc.;1317160 said:


> They used to be everywhere! Don't see them to much anymore recently


They are back doing Home Depot's and Malls. Seen them doing paving work at Costco early one morning last week. Was stupid too. They ran irrigation pipe for the 1' wide by 20' long islands. Not sure what will survive there that will need water to begin with.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I may have used my visa a little too much this month.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1317137 said:


> There was a very nice black and chrome JD at the pulls fri night. Thought it might be dave trying to be incognito.


Nice tractor I have seen it but there is no way I could ever paint a green tractor black.

Sorry about your schools Chris.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1317161 said:


> From 0 to 800 tons .....you got your work cut out for you!
> Somewhere around 70-80$ a ton I would say.
> You have to call suppliers and make your case, without any history I would say they
> put you on pre-paid.


You'll have to prepay for sure as most suppliers aren't even taking on new customers this year. With Sifto down it's going to be an interesting year if it really snows.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1317366 said:


> You'll have to prepay for sure as most suppliers aren't even taking on new customers this year. With Sifto down it's going to be an interesting year if it really snows.


How would it work if one pre pays for salt from Draglam or Salt Depot guys? They have to have your salt or will you be SOL because they cannot get salt like the rest.


----------



## cet

Salt Depot promises to have to salt. When it was real bad 3 years ago they got me salt in 24 hours every time.


----------



## rooferdave

JD Dave;1317366 said:


> You'll have to prepay for sure as most suppliers aren't even taking on new customers this year. With Sifto down it's going to be an interesting year if it really snows.


????????????????!


----------



## goel

cet;1317377 said:


> Salt Depot promises to have to salt. When it was real bad 3 years ago they got me salt in 24 hours every time.


That was when Draglam was charging $155/ton for pick up


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1317382 said:


> That was when Draglam was charging $155/ton for pick up


I remember that. Only others that were not taking advantage too much was Arnts Topsoil in Pickering.


----------



## cet

Salt Depot was supposed to have a 3 acre yard full but I never saw it but always got salt.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I called the salt depot last week just to get an idea of what this years pricing would be and he told me a week and they would have the pricing for the winter. Said they could deliver to cobourg and there wasnt really an issue. I was talking a few triaxels over the winter not a motherload.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Let me know if anyone wants passes to the greenbuild conference at the convention center wed or thurs. I will be there exhibiting at the VAST booth if anyone wants to see the product or any of the other environmentally friendly building materials that are now on the market. I am allowed to invite guests so let me know and I'll get you in free.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

While prepping for tomorrow's conference, I uploaded a lot of pics from my blackbery. Here are a few pics I found of some of the jobs we did this season that I'm kind of proud of. Greywynd, PPM, musclecarboy, and the loader of Triple L get credit for parts of some of these as well.


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1317441 said:


> While prepping for tomorrow's conference, I uploaded a lot of pics from my blackbery. Here are a few pics I found of some of the jobs we did this season that I'm kind of proud of. Greywynd, PPM, musclecarboy, and the loader of Triple L get credit for parts of some of these as well.


Those projects look great Grant. Good luck at the conference.


----------



## DeVries

Sifto has been up and running for the past few days now. Salt prices at Draglam for me anyways have gone up $5.00 per ton. We went to the smart about salt course last week and everyone there said there will be a shortage as well. Depends on the winter I guess.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Grassman09;1317324 said:


> He has 2 8's and 4 tailgates


Tailgates as in "load with a shovel-tailgates" or "replacement tailgates" on a dump insert or single axle?

FWIW, We lay down 24-25 tonnes a round with three single axles in about 3 hours from start to finish to approximately 40 sites. Time is wasted unlocking and opening gates then locking them back up when the trucks leave. 30 tonnes a night is no sweat...provided he's set up and not wasting an hour everytime he has to go back and load up. Round two goes much faster as the sites are bigger and wide open.

Sorry to hear about your schools too Chris. Chances are I'll be picking up my cheque next week too as I wasnt very agressive.

Nice work Grant!


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1317377 said:


> Salt Depot promises to have to salt. When it was real bad 3 years ago they got me salt in 24 hours every time.


And if they don't you get a credit for the following year....but no money back!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

CGM Inc.;1317491 said:


> And if they don't you get a credit for the following year....but no money back!


That's fine though. They buy all your salt. Its only fair that they're paid for it.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Anyone know where one can find a clean heavy spec single axle dump truck with salter? Let me know if you come across one as a friend of mine is looking. It doesnt have to be new, but he doesnt want junk either.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1317441 said:


> While prepping for tomorrow's conference, I uploaded a lot of pics from my blackbery. Here are a few pics I found of some of the jobs we did this season that I'm kind of proud of. Greywynd, PPM, musclecarboy, and the loader of Triple L get credit for parts of some of these as well.


Angus looks awesome, I haven't been back since it was poured. That's one heck of a court at tim's camp


----------



## Triple L

Jobs look awesome Grant! Nice work


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

We could have a little plowsite basketball game... Im on ppm and cet's team. :laughing:

Looks good. 

must have been a full moon... bunch of wakos in this am. One guy comes in and asks me if there are many computer stores in town he is thinking about opening one. 
then a person comes in and asks if he can remove the bucket along the side of the building, for free... he was talking about my bobcat bucket and he wants it for scrap. 

I take it scrap prices are up?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Something tells me Mr. Snyder gets picked last on that team!
And I don't think CET would show up if I showed him our synthetic putting green on the lake eh Mark?


----------



## Landcare - Mont

*Chrysler/Team Industrial*

Are any of you quoting Team Industrial's Ontario Chrysler sites - Brampton, Windsor, Etobicoke, Mississauga? We've worked for them on their Pointe-Claire sites for a couple of seasons on a seasonal basis and they're giving us stress for a 'per-event' pricing structure this year.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

they must think it isn't going to snow or want to justify doing it themselves


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1317546 said:


> Something tells me Mr. Snyder gets picked last on that team!
> And I don't think CET would show up if I showed him our synthetic putting green on the lake eh Mark?


Picked last or not Ill still kick your azz all over the place. I'm up in Hillsburg waiting on Mr Markus to drive by. I think I need my head checked to rent a farm this far north.


----------



## greywynd

Awww heck Dave, just setup a satellite operation, and then you could rent several! If you want I can keep an ear out for anything coming available around Peterborough!  

I 'think' I can finally call this job done as of today for us, seems like one of these ones that just dragged on and on and on....... The fun seems to leave when that happens!


----------



## musclecarboy

greywynd;1317720 said:


> Awww heck Dave, just setup a satellite operation, and then you could rent several! If you want I can keep an ear out for anything coming available around Peterborough!
> 
> I 'think' I can finally call this job done as of today for us, seems like one of these ones that just dragged on and on and on....... The fun seems to leave when that happens!


I had/have one of those. Work is don't but waiting weeks for money....


----------



## cet

Stefan if they couldn't supply the salt then I would want my money back. I have never had that problem.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1317757 said:


> Stefan if they couldn't supply the salt then I would want my money back. I have never had that problem.


Me too! That is what I heard or what they show on most web-sites. I don't pre pay so.
Salt is a funny business!


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1317710 said:


> Picked last or not Ill still kick your azz all over the place. I'm up in Hillsburg waiting on Mr Markus to drive by. I think I need my head checked to rent a farm this far north.


Hillsburgh. Used to tell people the H is silent but then they just called it illsburg. Can you feel your eyes getting closer together? That's a sure sign you're past King St.
You just missed me, I was at the shop till 7:15. I'm home now. 
Face it, with all those JD's you're up here every week anyway.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1317771 said:


> Hillsburgh. Used to tell people the H is silent but then they just called it illsburg. Can you feel your eyes getting closer together? That's a sure sign you're past King St.
> You just missed me, I was at the shop till 7:15. I'm home now.
> Face it, with all those JD's you're up here every week anyway.


The funny part is we brought 4 JD's up because we couldn't decide on exactly what we needed. Finished now reclaimed about 10 or 12 acres so the owner is happy. Start combining soybeans tomorrow so Dave is happy,


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1317816 said:


> The funny part is we brought 4 JD's up because we couldn't decide on exactly what we needed. Finished now reclaimed about 10 or 12 acres so the owner is happy. Start combining soybeans tomorrow so Dave is happy,


Nice to have the equipment "If this doesn't work we'll try this!" lol

Couldn't have turned into a nicer day. Looks good through to the fair weekend too.Thumbs Up


----------



## buckwheat_la

Does anyone remember someone from Ontario who was thinking of bringing in Chinese loaders? I have a friend up here looking to buy one, and can find little info on them.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

go to kijiji.ca click ontario.... choose kitchener.
you will see the guy come up if you search for loader.

I think the last I saw they were down to $16k but that is one he has been using as a demo to show off.


----------



## Triple L

I think those loaders haven't done very well and buddy went ti ts up


----------



## buckwheat_la

MIDTOWNPC;1318046 said:


> go to kijiji.ca click ontario.... choose kitchener.
> you will see the guy come up if you search for loader.
> 
> I think the last I saw they were down to $16k but that is one he has been using as a demo to show off.


Thanks for the info



Triple L;1318048 said:


> I think those loaders haven't done very well and buddy went ti ts up


I am getting the impression that may be what is happening with this guy from Drumheller too, I am trying to persuade my friend to get a brand name, otherwise he is going to find it hard getting service and parts I think. But unfortunately he is only seeing that he can get a new loader for the same price as a loader made in the 80's used


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'm not going to say it hasn't crossed my mind cause I only do snow 
And maybe 75 hours a year but I already get heckeled enough

After all I am a dodge driving computer geek who talks snow with a bunch of guys 
On the Internet then meets up with them to share stories at local fairs

I'm seeing alot of doosan stuff around lately


----------



## buckwheat_la

MIDTOWNPC;1318080 said:


> I'm not going to say it hasn't crossed my mind cause I only do snow
> And maybe 75 hours a year but I already get heckeled enough
> 
> After all I am a dodge driving computer geek who talks snow with a bunch of guys
> On the Internet then meets up with them to share stories at local fairs
> 
> I'm seeing alot of doosan stuff around lately


lol, that is too funny. I agree with you, they may be worth taking a chance on, and as a far as loaders go, snow removal isn't that hard on them. I don't mind buying the older stuff, easy to work on, simple, little electronics. As long as it has a warm cab and drives it is all good. The biggest thing with these loaders is "are they going to be around?" I know a guy on here from Calgary who bought 2 Montana tractors, and has loved them, says they are one of the best investments he has ever made.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

When I have as much money as Chad I might buy one plow my driveway


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Heard one of those loaders went for almost nothing at Jutzi's auction.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*picture*

Jan 2008... thought this might get you guys excited. Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*loaders*

these were at york equip in markham last week.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

looks like someone bought this little gem 

Rex likes the sun alot better then the rain. Rough coat of stucco looking ready for the top coat.


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1318104 said:


> these were at york equip in markham last week.


I have used the little guy before, good loader. My only issue was where the high/low speed button was. A little bounce and you would hit it and change speeds. The button was in a bad spot on the loader control and it was SUPER light. You would change speeds without noticing.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1318091 said:


> Heard one of those loaders went for almost nothing at Jutzi's auction.


Seen your Guys in town again today....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

there was also a yanmar loader in the shop getting a new hydro pump that looked pretty new.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Dont know how I came across this video...but thought I'd share it with you guys.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

CGM Inc.;1318108 said:


> Seen your Guys in town again today....


Every two weeks. Running behind because of the rain this time around.



MIDTOWNPC;1318110 said:


> there was also a yanmar loader in the shop getting a new hydro pump that looked pretty new.


Two months after i I bought my Yanmar 55 excavator, Sean called me and asked me to bring it in for a boom update. I'm thinking wtf? They ended up replacing the boom because of potential problem they thought may be an issue someday...Yanmar is funny that way.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JohnnyRoyale;1318114 said:


> Dont know how I came across this video...but thought I'd share it with you guys.


interesting. wonder how you prevent moisture from causing it to be a solid salt cone.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

JohnnyRoyale;1318114 said:


> Dont know how I came across this video...but thought I'd share it with you guys.


How do you get the salt up in the bins in the first place? Ours is always delivered by semi-dumptrailers and they dump down.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

They didnt have an auction this year because they said basically no one traded anything in. People bought new but no one traded in. 

There was usually some decent deals to be found... however I see that snowman out 
chad's way is still trying to sell off the snowex trailer salt spreader/topdresser he bought. 

The markham location is right around the corner from where I pick up computers so if my order is not ready sometimes I will go see whats in the lot.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Someone must have scratched up his truck....


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1318256 said:


> Someone must have scratched up his truck....


Trucks 22" tires most likely not. Prob wasn't looking in his mirror just like the one who tore off a brake light on my dump trailer at gro bark last week.    payup


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1318263 said:


> Trucks 22" tires most likely not. Prob wasn't looking in his mirror just like the one who tore off a brake light on my dump trailer at gro bark last week.    payup


Same people that don't know how to drive in a roundabout....

http://www.regionofwaterloo.ca/en/gettingaround/roundabouts.asp


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Plowing a roundabout must be nightmare for the town guys


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1318282 said:


> Plowing a roundabout must be nightmare for the town guys


 you plow all night and get nothing done....:laughing:


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1318271 said:


> Same people that don't know how to drive in a roundabout....
> 
> http://www.regionofwaterloo.ca/en/gettingaround/roundabouts.asp


Isnt the law that if you are a trucker you don't have to go round about you just go straight thru..

Had a lady in front of my today she got into my lane no signal or anything.. After she get in the lane she puts on her signal.. Yesterday a lady clips my driver side mirror at a stop light in Milton..


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1318285 said:


> Isnt the law that if you are a trucker you don't have to go round about you just go straight thru..
> 
> Had a lady in front of my today she got into my lane no signal or anything.. After she get in the lane she puts on her signal.. Yesterday a lady clips my driver side mirror at a stop light in Milton..


Tiny roundabout in my hometown in Germany had 18 wheeler tracks going straight through one night. They made it to small, no way in hell you could go around with a 18 wheeler. Needless to say they took it out and made the whole thing bigger....


----------



## greywynd

Driving home on the 401 last night, had a guy towing a black (like most are) dump trailer, with no tail lights at all. I did see a turn or brake light, so they were connected. This was well after dark. No wonder the laws are as messed up as they are when there's cases like that around.


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1318288 said:


> Tiny roundabout in my hometown in Germany had 18 wheeler tracks going straight through one night. They made it to small, no way in hell you could go around with a 18 wheeler. Needless to say they took it out and made the whole thing bigger....


Lots of those where my bro lives in Australia. They also drive on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1318285 said:


> Isnt the law that if you are a trucker you don't have to go round about you just go straight thru..
> 
> Had a lady in front of my today she got into my lane no signal or anything.. After she get in the lane she puts on her signal.. Yesterday a lady clips my driver side mirror at a stop light in Milton..


first scratch in the new truck?

u ever gonna post pics of this new rig?


----------



## musclecarboy

CGM Inc.;1318256 said:


> Someone must have scratched up his truck....


Sanjay turban didn't even notice I bet


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1318322 said:


> first scratch in the new truck?
> 
> u ever gonna post pics of this new rig?


I did but you prob don't roam the Ford threads.

I've got a stone chip on the driver door and I've come to find out I've got a nice bunch of scratches on my front bumper driver side. I highly doubt I did that damage as I've got no clue where I could have done it in the last 3 weeks or how.


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1318335 said:


> Sanjay turban didn't even notice I bet


The women that wear the black sheets over there head with 2 holes for there eyes are even worse then the turbinators.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Steve jobs apples founder just died


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1318377 said:


> Steve jobs apples founder just died


Man news travels slow to coburg. Did you know quebec wants to separate from canada?:laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

stuff does travel slow in Cobourg your ford would fit right in


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1318415 said:


> stuff does travel slow in Cobourg your ford would fit right in


I duno about that.. Its pretty peppy. Better response then the 5.9 I had. Tows allot better and you cant tell you have a trailer back there for the most part. Dont get thrown around in the cab like I used to with the dodge with my Cat 262c in tow.

No idea how the new Dodges are. I would like to drive Cedars but I have a feeling he wont want to drive my ford for he fears he might just like it and is possible afraid I may contaminate his dodge after being in my Ford. 

I'm sure woo him over with some Fluid Film.


----------



## greywynd

Had to break out the scraper for the frost on the windshield this morning, guess winter's approaching!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pancreatic cancer...again. 

Nice truck Dave!


----------



## DeVries

Hey Dave the colour matches my trucks, how about dropping it off for a few weeks so I can see if I should buy another diesel.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Good/bad day yesterday. Found out that we did not win the bid on the large site we wanted. We did get lanes landescape supply to agree to a display and they're going to carry VAST. Lots of good sales leads from the greenbuild conference.Looks like no new terrastar this season. 

Anyone have a dumptruck they want to send me in ajax? I need one at the casino and my guy cancelled late last night.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1318499 said:


> Good/bad day yesterday. Found out that we did not win the bid on the large site we wanted. We did get lanes landescape supply to agree to a display and they're going to carry VAST. Lots of good sales leads from the greenbuild conference.Looks like no new terrastar this season.
> 
> Anyone have a dumptruck they want to send me in ajax? I need one at the casino and my guy cancelled late last night.


Mike is a good guy!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Sure is. He and chad came down to the show, checked out the product and liked it. When were done at the show were taking that display over to them.it will help to get some more exposure. We discussed doing a contractor/architect demonstration day. I'll post when I have more info if any of you want to come check it out and try working with it


----------



## ff1221

Here is the link for the chinese loaders, they are getting new stock for 2012, the price sure jumped though, not sure if that still makes them all that competitive.

http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-cars-v...compact-wheel-loader-50-hp-W0QQAdIdZ316349042


----------



## Triple L

I think I'd feel real bad owning a first gen if the second gen is suppost to have soo much more and they change models after only 6 months LOL

Now I know the address I think I'm gonna stop by... He's maby 10 minutes away from me... I wanted a demo in the spring and then volenteed my Cat 906H for the demo day he was going to be having... He denied of course... 1 year parts only warranty dosent sit very well with me... My cat has 4 or 5 year, 3000 hour warranty parts and service on it and it didn't even cost any extra... That shows who's willing to stand behind their products right there!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I thought the same with the warranty chad. As far as the first gen and upgrades afterwards, that's the chance you take. When I bought ny 650 it was the biggest one with the most features available.6 mnth later it was offered in 2 speed. 6 more months and there were 2 more bigger models to choose from. The chingchang loader will be the exact same as your 906 at some point. Probably in 2057 model year if they make it that far.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Also parts only is ******** the major brands fix onsite or swap a demo/rental while they take yours to the shop. If I blew a head gasket on a chingchang loader. (Prob wouldn't, its a cummins) I'd throttle the dude that handed me a new gasket and said "good luck"!


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Grassman09;1318399 said:


> Man news travels slow to coburg. Did you know quebec wants to separate from canada?:laughing:


Thought we had already. Isn't that why you guys never come to visit? No passports?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I bring mine with me whenever I go to see the inlawsbut I haven't been asked for it yet. They all think I'm russian when I speak though so they might not accept it anyway.

I always get my girlfriend going by telling her we should have allowed them to seperate. This would make all the agreements pertaining to culture and language null. At this point we could just conquer their country as we have it surrounded and force assimilation. Worked alright for the natives didn't it?


----------



## Landcare - Mont

I always get my girlfriend going by telling her we should have allowed them to seperate. This would make all the agreements pertaining to culture and language null. At this point we could just conquer their country as we have it surrounded and force assimilation. Worked alright for the natives didn't it?[/QUOTE]

Yup - they're the ones who don't pay taxes, have casinos, have their own police forces, get free healthcare, etc. Please assimilate us and give us all those penalties. You know, the British never really learned how to conquer anything (not that you're necessarily British but we do live in a country that was part of the British Empire).


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1318574 said:


> Also parts only is ******** the major brands fix onsite or swap a demo/rental while they take yours to the shop. If I blew a head gasket on a chingchang loader. (Prob wouldn't, its a cummins) I'd throttle the dude that handed me a new gasket and said "good luck"!


I don't think these kitchener china loaders are running brand name motors or hydro's....

I think he was looking into it but it never happened, but I could be wrong... I don't follow them too much...


----------



## samjr

*Boys the OLD man is here in N.S*

Got some snow lastnight and today tymusic


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I had to make a big decision today, This is the 4th time I have had to go down this road and I tell you it doesnt get any easier. Fonzi has gone to better place this afternoon. He will be missed dearly by my wife and I, and all of our family and friends who knew him...:crying:


----------



## samjr

*sorry man its hard*

QUOTE=JohnnyRoyale;1318746]I had to make a big decision today, This is the 4th time I have had to go down this road and I tell you it doesnt get any easier. Fonzi has gone to better place this afternoon. He will be missed dearly by my wife and I, and all of our family and friends who knew him...:crying:

View attachment 100747
[/QUOTE]

i had to put my old girl down 2 years ago and 13 years of her here its still hard RIP good friend :crying:


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sorry about your Pal John, he was a good looking dog. I always find the little routines we get into with them the hardest to get over.


----------



## Grassman09

Landcare - Mont;1318580 said:


> Thought we had already. Isn't that why you guys never come to visit? No passports?


I was there 2 month ago. I didn't see you so I looked up Paul instead. My parents used to live in Montreal and I was born there.... I'd like to go back again sometime.



JohnnyRoyale;1318491 said:


> Pancreatic cancer...again.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your Dog John. He looked like a very nice dog. As for my ride it is nice too nice.
> 
> Nice truck Dave!





DeVries;1318492 said:


> Hey Dave the colour matches my trucks, how about dropping it off for a few weeks so I can see if I should buy another diesel.


I would but you said you are going camping this weekend so...



R.G.PEEL;1318499 said:


> Anyone have a dumptruck they want to send me in ajax? I need one at the casino and my guy cancelled late last night.


Did you end up finding someone? I knew I shouldn't have pulled the tank on it..


----------



## rooferdave

JohnnyRoyale;1318746 said:


> I had to make a big decision today, This is the 4th time I have had to go down this road and I tell you it doesnt get any easier. Fonzi has gone to better place this afternoon. He will be missed dearly by my wife and I, and all of our family and friends who knew him...:crying:


so sorry to hear John, R.I.P. Fonzi....... can't bear to think of when the time comes for me to have to do that.. I just had to go and give mine a hug


----------



## goel

Sorry to hear John, they become such a part of the family.


----------



## goel

Just heard that gas prices are going sky high tomorrow.

Currently in my area it's at 1.186 and going up to 1.277 overnight, just in time for the Holidays


----------



## Triple L

Nice truck Grassman
Congrats on the new place Dean, Glad everything went thru as planned!
Sorry johnny royal

This weeks been expensive for me, Got $1,000 tied up in the 09 for brake controller modual, new truck plug, trailer plug, some minor wiring on the trailer and a new magnet.. Then today about $500 for a new front hub/bearing assembly on the 04... Big trucks big bucks I guess... And I'll admit it... All trucks break... Even GM's LOL

PS Grant - I remeber you telling me about how the 6 liters are complete dogs without a tuner and how you cant live without it.... I took the tuner off my truck since I bought it in for service... Driving it home is like driving a dinosaur LOL... We got rpms, we got boost, everythings loud and making noise but without extra fuel you dont go anywhere....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1318962 said:


> PS Grant - I remeber you telling me about how the 6 liters are complete dogs without a tuner and how you cant live without it.... I took the tuner off my truck since I bought it in for service... Driving it home is like driving a dinosaur LOL... We got rpms, we got boost, everythings loud and making noise but without extra fuel you dont go anywhere....


Mines never been tuned so thank god I don't know the difference. Beats the hell out of driving the old 96 with a 350 though so it's all relative I guess. MTO's been up here the last few days so I've been acting professional. Gonna see if I can make the pulls tomorrow night at the Fair. Haven't been in about 3 years. (why is every pull on a Friday night?)


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus;1319009 said:


> Mines never been tuned so thank god I don't know the difference. Beats the hell out of driving the old 96 with a 350 though so it's all relative I guess. MTO's been up here the last few days so I've been acting professional. Gonna see if I can make the pulls tomorrow night at the Fair. Haven't been in about 3 years. (why is every pull on a Friday night?)


Keep them up there then, and keep them busy! I saw the westbound scales at Bowmanville open last night after dark, but they were quiet tonight. Often the eastbound scales at Thickson Road are open, it's funny though, how many trucks have to stop at that exit for coffee or something. Hop back on, and the on ramp spits you out just past the scales.  (Princess Auto is another good reason to stop, but it always seems to cost me something.....speaking of which....3/8" ratcheting chain binders at PA right now are 29.99, not in the flyer, and no sign either, regularly 39.99.)


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Sorry to hear about your dog 
Thats one thing that really upsets me is loosing a pet


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Just turned on the election coverage to see the current results. I can't believe the Liberals are in the lead.:realmad: I guess their supporters forgot about the HST and turning Ontario into a have not province for the last eight years.


----------



## JD Dave

Sorry about your dog John.


----------



## GMC Driver

Bigfoot Brent;1319084 said:


> Just turned on the election coverage to see the current results. I can't believe the Liberals are in the lead.:realmad: I guess their supporters forgot about the HST and turning Ontario into a have not province for the last eight years.


If you look where all the red votes are sitting, you may have your answer.

What's the prediction on how long this gov't will last?


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1318746 said:


> I had to make a big decision today, This is the 4th time I have had to go down this road and I tell you it doesnt get any easier. Fonzi has gone to better place this afternoon. He will be missed dearly by my wife and I, and all of our family and friends who knew him...:crying:


That sucks.....we won't get another dog once Cody is gone...hope he is aroundmanother 10 years since he just turned 4 in August


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Thanks for your support guys. The house felt empty last night without him there. Really sucks.

Some of the funniest memories of The Fonz include the time he nailed my father in law in the nutsack and he dropped like dead bird rolling on the floor!!!...or the time he jumped up on him to greet him and pissed all over his legs while licking his face...that dog sure had a wild sense of humor. I envied him for being able to get away with things I wanted to do...I honestly think he knew that too. :laughing:


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver;1319147 said:


> If you look where all the red votes are sitting, you may have your answer.
> 
> What's the prediction on how long this gov't will last?


I'm disgusted with this last election. A non election is what it was no issues out there that caught anyones attention. As far as I'm concerned the P.C's blew it, the Liberals were dead in the water a month or so ago, now they win with a minority.

As far as how long it will last, 4 years just cause that's they way politics are in Ontario, just coast, don't put any effort in to do whats right. Politicians should do whats right during their terms not worry about getting re-elected.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1319182 said:


> Thanks for your support guys. The house felt empty last night without him there. Really sucks.
> 
> Some of the funniest memories of The Fonz include the time he nailed my father in law in the nutsack and he dropped like dead bird rolling on the floor!!!...or the time he jumped up on him to greet him and pissed all over his legs while licking his face...that dog sure had a wild sense of humor. I envied him for being able to get away with things I wanted to do...I honestly think he knew that too. :laughing:


Seen your Guys in town again today!
Is that tri-axle trailer over 4600 kg? Nice Jacobson on it too!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

It absolutely is Stefan. The trailer itself is an Excalibur, 22 ft of deck, no beavertail, with triple 6000 lb axles. I really f'd up when I built that...should have been a deckover. 

Driver had a AZ. 

**************** got us on the 407 this afternoon. Had the truck and trailer pulled over for an hour...Nailed us with thwo stupid fines totallying $500.00... Incorrect transponder, and expired CVOR! Put a call into MTO this afternoon to question the expired CVOR...but was on hold for 45 minutes...will deal with it on Tuesday. 

Getting wasted tonite.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1319292 said:


> It absolutely is Stefan. The trailer itself is an Excalibur, 22 ft of deck, no beavertail, with triple 6000 lb axles. I really f'd up when I built that...should have been a deckover.
> 
> Driver had a AZ.
> 
> *******************s got us on the 407 this afternoon. Had the truck and trailer pulled over for an hour...Nailed us with thwo stupid fines totallying $500.00... Incorrect transponder, and expired CVOR! Put a call into MTO this afternoon to question the expired CVOR...but was on hold for 45 minutes...will deal with it on Tuesday.
> 
> Getting wasted tonite.


Excalibur bilts beautiful trailers! Thinking of getting a galvanized dump of them but they want 8500$ for it


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

http://www.globaltoronto.com/video/cleaning+up+the+trash/video.html?v=2145048429#making+a+difference

Tom, want to help my uncle out???? We don't talk much, but I feel like I should go up there one Sunday with a dump truck. Crazy what he finds in the creeks.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1319406 said:


> http://www.globaltoronto.com/video/cleaning+up+the+trash/video.html?v=2145048429#making+a+difference
> 
> Tom, want to help my uncle out???? We don't talk much, but I feel like I should go up there one Sunday with a dump truck. Crazy what he finds in the creeks.


That's pretty cool Jon. Nice to see that people get some recognition for their selflessness.


----------



## Grassman09

Anyone make it out to the Erin Pulls last nite? 

Ford and Dodge stole the show. 

The Ford did 370' and the Dodge (a tow truck of all) did 360'. Some nice trucks. No JD Dave or Triple L WTF? unless that was you standing beside me JD in the ambercrombie and finch hat on standing next to a guy with a shaved head?


----------



## Triple L

Triple L was pretty disappointed he couldn't make it last night..... Emergency job came up and I jumped at it... Work before play...


----------



## Triple L

2 dozen accidents since august and now a pedestrian accident... No wonder I avoid this area...

http://m.ctv.ca/swo/20111007/roundabout-student-struck-111007.html


----------



## ff1221

Pristine PM ltd;1319406 said:


> http://www.globaltoronto.com/video/cleaning+up+the+trash/video.html?v=2145048429#making+a+difference
> 
> Tom, want to help my uncle out???? We don't talk much, but I feel like I should go up there one Sunday with a dump truck. Crazy what he finds in the creeks.


That's pretty inspirational, we take our boys beer bottle hunting every spring, and it's disgusting the amount of garbage we find, but we make about $300 for a few days of picking up trash and empties. Rural Ontario still has it's fair share of Travellers, but what do you expect when the Beer store, and Liquor store both sell singles, just 2 or 3 for the ride home!


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1319536 said:


> 2 dozen accidents since august and now a pedestrian accident... No wonder I avoid this area...
> 
> http://m.ctv.ca/swo/20111007/roundabout-student-struck-111007.html


How many have they had at the one at St. Jacobs, I would imagine it's a huge cluster with the amount of traffic that goes through there every day, not sure what was wrong with the set of lights they had.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1319494 said:


> Anyone make it out to the Erin Pulls last nite?
> 
> Ford and Dodge stole the show.
> 
> The Ford did 370' and the Dodge (a tow truck of all) did 360'. Some nice trucks. No JD Dave or Triple L WTF? unless that was you standing beside me JD in the ambercrombie and finch hat on standing next to a guy with a shaved head?


I thought I was going to get arrested, I took the 10 month old pup, to see how he'll act in a crowd. He kept sticking his nose in peoples butts, they'd turn around and I'd be standing there. "Sorry" Mostly teenage girls.

The guy from Fergus blowing out his fireworks show was pretty funny.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1319534 said:


> Triple L was pretty disappointed he couldn't make it last night..... Emergency job came up and I jumped at it... Work before play...


Ahhh I see.. Was JD helping you on the job?



Mr.Markus;1319542 said:


> I thought I was going to get arrested, I took the 10 month old pup, to see how he'll act in a crowd. He kept sticking his nose in peoples butts, they'd turn around and I'd be standing there. "Sorry" Mostly teenage girls.
> 
> The guy from Fergus blowing out his fireworks show was pretty funny.


Ha ha. I'm sure it takes allot to get arrested out there and it wasn't just your dog sniffing tail i mean butts I'm sure. Going back for the tractors tonite and derby on Sunday.


----------



## CGM Inc.

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Snow removal is the job of removing snow after a snowfall to make travel easier and safer. This is done by both individual households and by governments and institutions.

De-icing and anti-icing

De-icing is defined as removal of existing, snow ice, frost, etc., from a surface. It includes both mechanical (plowing or scraping) or chemical (application of salt or other ice melting chemicals) methods.

Anti-icing is defined as the pretreatment of a roadway, sidewalk or parking lot with ice melting chemicals before a storm, to prevent or delay the formation of ice, or the adhesion of ice and snow. Brine or wetted salt is usually applied shortly before a snowstorm arrives. Properly performed, anti-icing can significantly reduce the amount of salt required, and allows easier removal by mechanical methods (snowplows).

De-icing of roads has traditionally been done with salt, spread by snowplows or dump trucks designed to spread it, often mixed with sand and gravel, on slick roads. Sodium chloride (rock salt) is normally used, as it is inexpensive and readily available in large quantities. However, since salt water still freezes at -18°C or 0°F, it is of no help when the temperature falls below this point. It also has a strong tendency to cause corrosion, rusting the steel used in most vehicles and the rebar in concrete bridges. More recent snowmelters use other salts, such as calcium chloride and magnesium chloride, which not only depress the freezing point of water to a much lower temperature, but also produce an exothermic reaction. They are somewhat safer for concrete sidewalks, but excess should still be removed.


----------



## Grassman09

How can u be thinking of snow when its going to be 25 30 with the humidity on Sunday. Time to hit the beach or the border..


----------



## CGM Inc.

grassman09;1319560 said:


> how can u be thinking of snow when its going to be 25 30 with the humidity on sunday. Time to hit the beach or the border..


i love snow......


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

i love $NOW too


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1319631 said:


> i love $NOW too


Loonies from Heaven....


----------



## Triple L

Who loves snow, or loves snow money? I think that is the question....


----------



## goel

The question is, Who doesn't???


----------



## greywynd

Bigger question is how come I've worked every long weekend this year? At least today it's a nice spot on the lake near home!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Shhh not too loud boys don't need them comming out of the woodwork this season


Barely gettin by. Just looking for write-offs 
Too risky. Fix fix fix Getting good at tranny rebuilds and body work


Cya on the beach


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

WHITE GOLD!!!!! 

Speaking of snow. Anyone know of any used snow pushers which need some love which are for sale. Looking for something for the Ol loader.... 12' would be perfect. Any thoughts or sugestions...


----------



## Grassman09

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1319740 said:


> WHITE GOLD!!!!!
> 
> Speaking of snow. Anyone know of any used snow pushers which need some love which are for sale. Looking for something for the Ol loader.... 12' would be perfect. Any thoughts or sugestions...


Seen a bunch in Buffalo Today.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1319688 said:


> Shhh not too loud boys don't need them comming out of the woodwork this season
> 
> Barely gettin by. Just looking for write-offs
> Too risky. Fix fix fix Getting good at tranny rebuilds and body work
> 
> Cya on the beach


That shouldn't be a problem. I had plenty of write offs when I owned my Dodge. Speaking of repairs I'm going to see if the dealer will do an alignment for me. Its set close from the factory but it will wonder a lil bit if you take your hands off the wheel to text or something. 

I don't want to be replacing tires at 20'000k and be told sorry cant help you tire wear is not covered.


----------



## Jaynen

Triple L;1319536 said:


> 2 dozen accidents since august and now a pedestrian accident... No wonder I avoid this area...
> 
> http://m.ctv.ca/swo/20111007/roundabout-student-struck-111007.html


Thats just crazy, I wonder if anything is gonna change. Maybe a brutal speed bump before the roundabout is the solution.


----------



## forbidden

Looks west to the mountains covered in fresh snow..... it's coming boys..... it's coming.


----------



## alpine692003

send it to BC


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

pretty dead here... where is everyone? 

did you all have a good thanksgiving?


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1320615 said:


> pretty dead here... where is everyone?
> 
> did you all have a good thanksgiving?


Had to work off the turkey..............

I tore out my entire front yard, gonna try to do some new steps, a new retaining wall and gardens. Time to update and show off to the neighbours.

Made my first 911 call this weekend just up the road from the fair I was parked on my uncles back deck after eating and the one spot of the road I could see...I hear these screaming tires and see an airborn car smash into a tree... the engine still revving it throws sod onto the road then takes off into reverse faster than I've seen anything go in reverse and knocks into a community mailbox, through a chain link fence, into a yard where children were playing. 
We all thought it was a drunk but turned out to be a older woman (who we think confused the pedals.) No one was hurt but it was exciting.....another 30ft and my truck would need some body work. Uncle John and Aunt Pat never let us get bored at Thanksgiving.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Crazy, I have heard alot of old people confusing pedals or R and D recently... I can see it being such a huge loss to lose a license, but I can also see it being better for society.

Saw a Toronto Cop with a shotgun out walking into a forest at the pickering border a couple hours ago... apparently looking for a guy with a shaved head, 6 feet tall. I don't know why the shotgun though, that was kinda odd.


----------



## Triple L

The 2 female officers at the norfolk pull yesterday were hawwwwtttt.... Expecially the blonde LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

2 hot cops at a truck pull? Sure that isn't a plot for a porno movie you're writing?


----------



## cet

Anyone know where I can get tubing bent. I have a coverall type storage and need to replace 3 of the frames. They are 2 7/8" diameter.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1320693 said:


> Anyone know where I can get tubing bent. I have a coverall type storage and need to replace 3 of the frames. They are 2 7/8" diameter.


Lewis truck center? Or any other muffler shop maybe


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

muffler shop is a good call.


----------



## cet

Tom I'll give them a call tomorrow, thanks.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

gold star for Tom


----------



## cet

What I need is an "arc" not sure they can do that.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Enough small bends evenly spaced should do it no?


----------



## rooferdave

I know the manager at noize boize in scarboro, if you have any probs I am sure I can get you the "V.I.P." treatment if you get no joy at your local shop


----------



## rooferdave

rooferdave;1320760 said:


> I know the manager at noize boize in scarboro, if you have any probs I am sure I can get you the "V.I.P." treatment if you get no joy at your local shop


as I hit "submit" I remembered I am replacing the skylight in his moms house tomorrow!


----------



## Triple L

This small little town sure comes alive during rocktoberfest.... Went thru a ride program yesterday and today... Guaranteed to go thru 4 more this week....


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1320766 said:


> This small little town sure comes alive during rocktoberfest.... Went thru a ride program yesterday and today... Guaranteed to go thru 4 more this week....


I'm certainly due for a ride check. I have never been through one ever.


----------



## A Man

cet;1320712 said:


> What I need is an "arc" not sure they can do that.


We extended our coverall and had the tubing bent to match. I'm sure there's a local guy out your way but if not double r steel will bend if for you. They can bend 4' wide 2" thick steel flat plate into a tube.


----------



## rooferdave

musclecarboy;1320773 said:


> I'm certainly due for a ride check. I have never been through one ever.


careful what you wish for...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Tom, they've just pulled u over enough times sober that they don't suspect u anymore


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahahahahahaha - that made me laugh. 

What's up with Kitchener? Double this, triple that. Gotta get creative out there.... well, not Creative... but you know what I mean.


----------



## cet

There's a local guy I found online so I will check him first tomorrow if not I will check the muffler shop.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1320778 said:


> Tom, they've just pulled u over enough times sober that they don't suspect u anymore


LOL no kidding. Looks like I won't have a salter in this year so hopefully I'm not a cop magnet.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Y? What's your snow route now?


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1320784 said:


> hahahahahahaha - that made me laugh.
> 
> What's up with Kitchener? Double this, triple that. Gotta get creative out there.... well, not Creative... but you know what I mean.


HAHA, places I drive by all the time, double s auto, double r steel, triple m metals, triple l landscaping, ect. ect. ect. LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1320793 said:


> Y? What's your snow route now?


No idea yet. Chris seems to think YCDSB is a write off so we'll see what falls into place. Maybe I'll just go to Portugal for the winter with my gf and park the truck.


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1320800 said:


> No idea yet. Chris seems to think YCDSB is a write off so we'll see what falls into place. Maybe I'll just go to Portugal for the winter with my gf and park the truck.


I like that metaphor..................


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I parked the truck earlier this aft


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

You parked the moped!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Don't be jealous cuz my truck stands a bit taller than yours jon.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

it's not the height but the width.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol. Says the man that brings a ranger to work most days... 

Either way, its all relative to where u park it!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1320854 said:


> it's not the height but the width.


And your lacking both.  Havn't been on in a while so I'm out of the loop.

Thanks for the video Chad.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Jon had the big truck out today and bought me coffee
Thanks again. Good seeing ya


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

That's a crazy pull. Nice job JD. 
Good job camera man 

I'd like to see a dash cam sometime


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'd like to see him put the stock pipe back on and pull over to ask someone "do you smoke?" Lol


----------



## Grassman09

Good as new Diesel tank for the dump truck. That tank had more holes then a sieve. Fuel gauge showed close to empty and I still had close to 15gallons in the tank.


----------



## pusher21

musclecarboy;1320773 said:


> I'm certainly due for a ride check. I have never been through one ever.


come to Bolton. They are fairly regular with their RIDE checks.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

does this mean colder as in too cold to snow or colder with snow.

http://www.680news.com/news/local/article/286988


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Just got the email on a 2 acre seasonal contract. Come to the office... bring a pen to sign this contract we are accepting your quote. Thumbs Up

This is the biggest one I have yet. Email came in as I was pouring a little gravy on my left over turkey.


----------



## Triple L

Haha congrats on the gravy there Dean...


----------



## forbidden

Acreages are the way to go. No driving to residentials and 4 guys working all at the same place supervised is money in the bank. If I could eliminate my residentials, they would be gone like right now.

On the winter side of things, found a new Blizzard 810 that has sat for 4 years. $5k and I have a mount for it already. He has another 810 still and 2 sidewings to go along with it. Thinking the BOW (bank of wife) will have my A.S.S. in the pot if all of it shows up here tomorrow night when I am not around. New 810 for $5k is good enough for me. A new 810 is most certainly way more money that that and is not the same plow either.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

forbidden;1321209 said:


> Acreages are the way to go. No driving to residentials and 4 guys working all at the same place supervised is money in the bank. If I could eliminate my residentials, they would be gone like right now.
> 
> On the winter side of things, found a new Blizzard 810 that has sat for 4 years. $5k and I have a mount for it already. He has another 810 still and 2 sidewings to go along with it. Thinking the BOW (bank of wife) will have my A.S.S. in the pot if all of it shows up here tomorrow night when I am not around. New 810 for $5k is good enough for me. A new 810 is most certainly way more money that that and is not the same plow either.


id rather new for 6k even if its a wideout or xls and then you have some warranty or atleast some piece of mind. try esitrucks.com

isnt her money her money and your money her money.


----------



## cet

Congrats Dean, you will happy having larger sites.

Well after being told to bid other work because we have had a lot of interest this year I find out today that I got 13 Catholic Schools. Now I have to find something to do sidewalks at 1 school, there are quite a lot but it is the only sidewalks I have. Tractor or ATV?


----------



## Triple L

Put a blade on your old kubota... For 1 place I wouldn't invest much $$$


----------



## cet

My zero turn? It's to wide for the 4' sidewalk.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

why not just snow blower it ? 
I know its slower but I have a 32inch and it does a good job and if you can leave it onsite even better


----------



## alpine692003

http://wpww.theprovince.com/technol...orecast+Vancouver+Victoria/5529085/story.html

hope this is true!!!


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1321344 said:


> why not just snow blower it ?
> I know its slower but I have a 32inch and it does a good job and if you can leave it onsite even better


that is how we did the walks in the past but we had 6-8 hours worth so it was a full shift for 1 guy. not sure who I would get to do 1-2 hours work.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1321358 said:


> that is how we did the walks in the past but we had 6-8 hours worth so it was a full shift for 1 guy. not sure who I would get to do 1-2 hours work.


Now you have a reason to get more walks. 
He can blow your driveway also. Lol


----------



## cet

I bet from my house to that school is 40km.


----------



## greywynd

So see if you can get the contract for the sidewalks enroute!!  LOL!!


----------



## greywynd

On a sad note, did any of you hear about this today? http://www.thestar.com/news/article/1067886--1-dead-5-injured-in-construction-accident-at-york-university?bn=1

Looking at the picture, looks like a pile driver/auger fell onto another excavator. Certainly looks like a real mess. I feel sorry for those workers and their families.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Jon and I saw the emerg vehicles heading to that when we were heading to the yard. Very sad.


----------



## Triple L

Raining pretty good here now... Started a few hours ago... Glad were just hauling off timber today and not mowing... That wouldn't be too fun... Hope it dosent rain tmr or friday... With most guys not working monday it dosent leave many days to do the maintenance route.....


----------



## DeVries

We are doing a pool demo today. Hoped to have fill delivered this afternoon but now I'm not sure the rain is getting steadier by the hour here too. Don't want to have to pump water out of the hole before we backfill.


----------



## DeVries

Someone asked here a while back if Horst sells directly to the consumer was that question ever answered? I need some parts and would rather deal directly with them.


----------



## Triple L

Yes you can buy directly off them... Except they sell EVERYTHING at list and arnt all that organized from my experience...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1321643 said:


> Raining pretty good here now... Started a few hours ago... Glad were just hauling off timber today and not mowing... That wouldn't be too fun... Hope it dosent rain tmr or friday... With most guys not working monday it dosent leave many days to do the maintenance route.....


Sure as hell did!


----------



## JD Dave

Congrats on the job Dean.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

thanks guys. I meet them tomorrow morning to sign and find out if it's one year or three year
Tomorrow is test and fix day for me. I hate grease and oil. Sawdust and cement is so much better


----------



## Triple L

These RIM blackberry screw up's sure are beginning to happen a bit too often for my liking...


----------



## cet

Triple L;1321907 said:


> These RIM blackberry screw up's sure are beginning to happen a bit too often for my liking...


I might have changed phones at the right time.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1321907 said:


> These RIM blackberry screw up's sure are beginning to happen a bit too often for my liking...


I was planting wheat today and I was trying to check the weather radar numerous times with no luck. It really annoyed me as I wanted to know how much time I had before it started to rain.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

There's a number u can call and they tell u


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1321955 said:


> There's a number u can call and they tell u


I have the ec number but I like to make my own judgement based on the radar. It works well in the winter also. A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, nothing beats looking at the radar yourself. That and 11 o'clock global. It's been awhile, but within a month that will be routine.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1321979 said:


> yeah, nothing beats looking at the radar yourself. That and 11 o'clock global. It's been awhile, but within a month that will be routine.


hahahah Anthony Farnell Farnells Forcast.


----------



## Grassman09

Frozen Blackberry


----------



## DeVries

I hear you on the radar thing very annoying, it's amazing how you get used to something like looking at the radar anywhere anytime.

Have they said when it will be up and running again?


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;1321997 said:


> I hear you on the radar thing very annoying, it's amazing how you get used to something like looking at the radar anywhere anytime.
> 
> Have they said when it will be up and running again?


They said they will try before the weekend but no guarantee.. That's almost as bad as the auto shops.. We cant disconnect your e brake cable its unsafe... Your truck is ready oh the ebrake cable broke. Figured you put enough $$ into the truck, so we didn't fix it.


----------



## greywynd

Got an email today that I may get a settlement for an unpaid account.....from three years ago. Will be a while yet though, so not holding my breath!


----------



## goel

i5 Cool.

Looks like the Black Berry is finally going to get replaced in this household.


----------



## schrader

Triple L;1321907 said:


> These RIM blackberry screw up's sure are beginning to happen a bit too often for my liking...


Apple didn't do to good yesterday, the system was overloaded from everyone updating to iOS5, my phone crashed during the update and took two hours to restore. All good now.


----------



## ff1221

Glad to see Android isn't the only phone that pisse$ people off, my second one suffered a self inflicted catastrophic failure recently and is away for repairs, I'm back to an old Rugby flip phone, the texting is killing me, can't wait to have my Android back, guess I'll learn to be more patient with it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I never do updates till a month later
learned that years ago when windows 98 came out
With a service pack and it ate people's computers 
Now sayin that I don't update doesn't mean I care if my customer updates
After all we don't warranty software so if you bigger it we get to fix it for 
$. 
Signed the contract this am 1 year. They want to see the service before going multiyear
Which I can except and I get additional because I discounted for multiyear


----------



## Triple L

my newest toy showed up yesterday...

only used it about 2 passes but man does it ever work good!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

What is that. Land plane ?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I had the same attachment built for the skidsteer. Two blades are angled forward and two back so when you drive, 2 break it up and 2 smooth like a backblade. They work great, you'll like it


----------



## CGM Inc.




----------



## R.G.PEEL

MPS just called to see if we were plowing for them again this year.

Background: I had 4 pieces subbed to them last year and very much enjoyed working for them. Very organized, supers were friendly etc... I bent over backwards for them all winter, even brought Tom in a couple times (paid by me and then billed a month later) to help out. The supers were very appreciative, asked if I could bring more equip this year.The owner however, took about 900$ off of my bonus at the end of the season. His reason was late (not missing, just late) paperwork. The ones that were late were from my operator that had the seizures! My pay was not docked until the end of the season. The issues were around holidays.

IMO if someone is bad enough to penalize their pay, you don't want to work with them again. I thanked him for asking, told him that his boss ripped me on my last cheque, and so I can't work for them again. He says he was aware of what happened, just wanted to see if we still would. Sad, they were nice guys. Owner let 900 on a 4 pc contract ruin a good thing.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Excellent vid!


----------



## adamhumberview

R.G.PEEL;1322299 said:


> MPS just called to see if we were plowing for them again this year.
> 
> Background: I had 4 pieces subbed to them last year and very much enjoyed working for them. Very organized, supers were friendly etc... I bent over backwards for them all winter, even brought Tom in a couple times (paid by me and then billed a month later) to help out. The supers were very appreciative, asked if I could bring more equip this year.The owner however, took about 900$ off of my bonus at the end of the season. His reason was late (not missing, just late) paperwork. The ones that were late were from my operator that had the seizures! My pay was not docked until the end of the season. The issues were around holidays.
> 
> IMO if someone is bad enough to penalize their pay, you don't want to work with them again. I thanked him for asking, told him that his boss ripped me on my last cheque, and so I can't work for them again. He says he was aware of what happened, just wanted to see if we still would. Sad, they were nice guys. Owner let 900 on a 4 pc contract ruin a good thing.


MPS just picked up Sunnybrook Hospital and will have their hands full this year. $500,000 a year...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I thought you had it? trillium said it was 600k


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Yah, so I hear. They're big enough to handle that easy. I can't knock their organization. Just the final payment isn't what's agreed on. One of the partners,dave, is a great guy. Jim is very arrogant and I've heard other stories of great experience until final cheque
The guys running the show really know what's up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Any of you stone guys know where I can get some nice natural stone steps 6-7'L X 8" H, 14-18"Tread ?
I only need 4.
I'm not a huge fan of the local landscape supplier here since it was bought out and seeing as it's for my own house I'm being cheap about it. I thought $550 a step was steep and $150/tonne armour stone + delivery (contractor rate) seemed off too. They have virtually no traffic compared to before when you had to line up to get loaded.

Stone looks nice though


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Call me markus 647 225 9170


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

MIDTOWNPC;1322364 said:


> I thought you had it? trillium said it was 600k


It was $600K (all in) and he claims he (TriWaste) didnt make a dime.

PM sent Markus.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Its a pain in the ass location. We did a small repair to a patio there this summer and I can't imagine having to dayplow in a storm.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Triwaste still has a truck for sale with an 810 and 8500vmaxx, did anyone see it in person? I heard it was a good deal.


----------



## greywynd

Well, at least the material that was a touch dry to pack yesterday will be wet enough now!


----------



## Mr.Markus

greywynd;1322953 said:


> Well, at least the material that was a touch dry to pack yesterday will be wet enough now!


I don't think that let up at all last night. Slept with the windows open, beautiful rain. Got some nice germinated seed that's gonna love that lightning storm.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1322803 said:


> Triwaste still has a truck for sale with an 810 and 8500vmaxx, did anyone see it in person? I heard it was a good deal.


I have seen it. Few bumps and bruises
It's a 6litre diesel ford. $25 k he said
Low kms. They didn't even road use that truck so it was a lot only truck. So who knows when the last real good
Check over was done.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1322201 said:


> my newest toy showed up yesterday...
> 
> only used it about 2 passes but man does it ever work good!


That's a nice attachment for a lawn mower.


----------



## Triple L

Haha thanks, but your the one with the kids size walker mower don't forget LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

This rain f'n sucks. I'm 99% complete a job, just need to grout some square cut flag and polymeric sand on some interlock. Grrr


----------



## schrader

Ankle deep in mud here, just starts to dry up a bit then down it comes again. Layed 400 rolls of sod yesterday, glad were not doing that job today.


----------



## ff1221

Anybody ever taken a condo corp or client to court over illegal termination of contract?


----------



## adamhumberview

MIDTOWNPC;1322997 said:


> I have seen it. Few bumps and bruises
> It's a 6litre diesel ford. $25 k he said
> Low kms. They didn't even road use that truck so it was a lot only truck. So who knows when the last real good
> Check over was done.


the truck is in great shape.. $25,000 is ASKING price.. truck was plated and had the safety done in january.. my mechanic and tri wastes mechanic used to work together years back.. so he gives us the down low.. the truck has been maintained well.. he put brand new tires on it in july/august thinking they were still going to do sunnybrook..

and if it aint right, they will fix it before selling it.. they are just honest people like that.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

6.0L Ford..... Do some research ..... Flip a coin they are super good or awfull expensive to fix all the time. 

As for taking someone to court over a termination. Start with a registered letter with your letterhead demanding payment defore it goes to collections. Then get the lawyers involved. Typicially the lawers will cost more than it is worth...... Sometimes a collection company is more effective then the lawyer. People get sick of the calls.....

I've got my eyes on two snow pushers. Both are 12' wide. One made by John Deere which has a nice mounting system, 4' high mullboard but rigid steel cutting edge. The other is an Avalanche almost new sectional not as high but uses chains and tube steel to mount to the bottom of the bucket.Both are the same asking price.... So, which one????


----------



## Landcare - Mont

ff1221;1323139 said:


> Anybody ever taken a condo corp or client to court over illegal termination of contract?


For a multi-year snow contract or something else? Paid in full for work done or not? If it's for the cancellation of a multi-year snow contract and you're paid in full for the previous year, who wants to work for a client who's that unhappy? Let them go - they'll make your life miserable if they're forced to continue dealing with you when they don't want to do so.


----------



## CGM Inc.

ff1221;1323139 said:


> Anybody ever taken a condo corp or client to court over illegal termination of contract?


Nope....assume they didn't give you 30 or 60 days notice.
I don't think it is advisable to do if you deal with them through a Management Co.
Right or wrong you might win your case but lose out on further business.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1323182 said:


> Nope....assume they didn't give you 30 or 60 days notice.
> I don't think it is advisable to do if you deal with them through a Management Co.
> Right or wrong you might win your case but lose out on further business.


on the other hand don't nice guys finish last?

there have been times I have been super nice and flexible and had it stuck to me hard.

some times the $200 laywer letter is worth the prize.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1323187 said:


> on the other hand don't nice guys finish last?
> 
> there have been times I have been super nice and flexible and had it stuck to me hard.
> 
> some times the $200 laywer letter is worth the prize.


I know that im to nice....
But keeping a client is a lot cheaper versus finding a new one.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Not aware of the circumstances, but likely your best bet ois to call it a bad day.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

ff1221;1323139 said:


> Anybody ever taken a condo corp or client to court over illegal termination of contract?


No but I'm thinking of suing a public entity for misleading specifications...when questioned over the phone, the person in charge of the process even went against what was written in the bid document and the addendum!!!

Going to have to wait for the first 10 snowfalls to document who does what. payup


----------



## ff1221

Thanks for the responses, we were terminated on a message on my answering machine, we were actually going to resign because they were late on every payment, and didn't want to pay for some additional work that was done. They tried to cancel our last payment, but we had already cashed it so we are actually ahead, so I have sent them a letter stating that we are considering all accounts paid and the matter closed. Just thinking if they don't let it go, there might be a wrongful termination suit as there was no prior warning verbally or written, the property manager is just a dink.Small town bull$hit, but often the threat of lawsuit finishes things.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

ff1221;1323303 said:


> Thanks for the responses, we were terminated on a message on my answering machine, we were actually going to resign because they were late on every payment, and didn't want to pay for some additional work that was done. They tried to cancel our last payment, but we had already cashed it so we are actually ahead, so I have sent them a letter stating that we are considering all accounts paid and the matter closed. Just thinking if they don't let it go, there might be a wrongful termination suit as there was no prior warning verbally or written, the property manager is just a dink.Small town bull$hit, but often the threat of lawsuit finishes things.


If that's the case, just leave it be. They won't pursue you.


----------



## Triple L

I'd like to send out a big thanks to Tom 

Today was a great day to change the oil on my pickup, grease it, screw around the shop... Out of the blue I came up with the idea of changing the power steering fluid...

With 4300 hours on it I figured it was about due LOL... Sent Tom a quick text and said I dont know whats happening how do I do this... He told me how and man am I ever glad I changed it... That oil sure wasnt looking all that healthy... expecially when it starts mixing with the new oil... Thanks bud

I highly recommend anyone with an older truck give it a shot... super simple if you know what your doing... Only costed $53 and that included a new duramax oil filter, but about 5 liters of power steering oil


----------



## alpine692003

Can't wait for the winter storm for BC boys...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

you mean rain??? hahaha


----------



## Mr.Markus

Working like a dog has side effects...be warned!!!


----------



## alpine692003

rain???????


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

looking good markus!

my fur kids got me up early this am.


----------



## rooferdave

Mr.Markus;1323465 said:


> Working like a dog has side effects...be warned!!!


yep.. look what it did to my helper


----------



## forbidden

We lost a condo development last month. They gave us the required notice and no explanation. It is more than likely that we were underbid and that happens, we have new ideas to pursue anyways. However, we still have October left and fall clean up to do. My issue is that the condo board hired another company to come in and replace all the patio railings. Rip off the old wood and in with new aluminum. To date, 3 flat tires on the walker from the company not picking up the screws they left all over the site. Lots of down time for repairs as well. The condo board refused to pay for the flat repairs. We sent them a nice letter with our thoughts on it. Why should we have to pay to pick up 3" long screws out of the grass in order to ensure we don't get flat tires? WTH!!!! No response from them yet and I indicated that until the site was cleared and we are given written notice that we would not be attending. Imagine the mower picking up a screw and throwing it at a small child, window, owners pet etc. We saw the problem, we made them aware and no response. I am thinking that the letter from the lawyer is next on the list. Thoughts guys, anyone else been in this situation before?


----------



## rooferdave

small claims court is the simplest way to deal with it, and cheaper, if you want to look like a hero buy something like this http://www.magnetsinc.com/brooms_rakes/brooms.htm
and do a magnetic sweep of the lawns and add it as an extra. I use them in parking lots I plow if there is nail/ screw problems with tenants. They actually are handy tools to have at hand. Most roofing suppliers carry them


----------



## Mr.Markus

forbidden;1323565 said:


> We lost a condo development last month. They gave us the required notice and no explanation. It is more than likely that we were underbid and that happens, we have new ideas to pursue anyways. However, we still have October left and fall clean up to do. My issue is that the condo board hired another company to come in and replace all the patio railings. Rip off the old wood and in with new aluminum. To date, 3 flat tires on the walker from the company not picking up the screws they left all over the site. Lots of down time for repairs as well. The condo board refused to pay for the flat repairs. We sent them a nice letter with our thoughts on it. Why should we have to pay to pick up 3" long screws out of the grass in order to ensure we don't get flat tires? WTH!!!! No response from them yet and I indicated that until the site was cleared and we are given written notice that we would not be attending. Imagine the mower picking up a screw and throwing it at a small child, window, owners pet etc. We saw the problem, we made them aware and no response. I am thinking that the letter from the lawyer is next on the list. Thoughts guys, anyone else been in this situation before?


Document with pictures of flats, screws in lawn, debris pick them up with a rolling magnet and bill them for time and rental. I've got 6 properties that are under construction this summer and it sucks I know.

Darn it.........


----------



## musclecarboy

forbidden;1323565 said:


> We lost a condo development last month. They gave us the required notice and no explanation. It is more than likely that we were underbid and that happens, we have new ideas to pursue anyways. However, we still have October left and fall clean up to do. My issue is that the condo board hired another company to come in and replace all the patio railings. Rip off the old wood and in with new aluminum. To date, 3 flat tires on the walker from the company not picking up the screws they left all over the site. Lots of down time for repairs as well. The condo board refused to pay for the flat repairs. We sent them a nice letter with our thoughts on it. Why should we have to pay to pick up 3" long screws out of the grass in order to ensure we don't get flat tires? WTH!!!! No response from them yet and I indicated that until the site was cleared and we are given written notice that we would not be attending. Imagine the mower picking up a screw and throwing it at a small child, window, owners pet etc. We saw the problem, we made them aware and no response. I am thinking that the letter from the lawyer is next on the list. Thoughts guys, anyone else been in this situation before?


I would do what you did but it's one of those fuggen situations where you spend more time and money fighting it than you would maybe get if they paid you


----------



## Mr.Markus

Good-bye Blizzards..................... say Hello to the Boss.

Anyone looking for a 860SW for parts give me an PM.


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1323617 said:


> Good-bye Blizzards..................... say Hello to the Boss.
> 
> Anyone looking for a 860SW for parts give me an PM.


Nice Boss. Thinking of skinning my blizzards with poly. Works good on the dump trailer. You only had speed wings on those trucks? Why not power plows? Who drives the other truck? Lots of questions I know.


----------



## musclecarboy

Mr.Markus;1323617 said:


> Good-bye Blizzards..................... say Hello to the Boss.
> 
> Anyone looking for a 860SW for parts give me an PM.


As an owner of both, I'm not all that convinced about the boss. Everyone seems to love them but I like my MVP. Nice plow though, very smart to get the rubber


----------



## Mr.Markus

The 07 had a SW. I loved the way it plowed but it needed way too much maintenance every year. 
The 96 has an 8.6 arctic and I rarely use it. It's a backup.
The rubber was a stupid price, but the drives I do require a little bit of speed. They came down a little for me. But all in all I'd say this years prices are the best Boss has ever had.
I also put inflatable air shocks in the front hooked to my air bag compressor. I already can't believe the difference in ride.


----------



## musclecarboy

Mr.Markus;1323647 said:


> The 07 had a SW. I loved the way it plowed but it needed way too much maintenance every year.
> The 96 has an 8.6 arctic and I rarely use it. It's a backup.
> The rubber was a stupid price, but the drives I do require a little bit of speed. They came down a little for me. But all in all I'd say this years prices are the best Boss has ever had.
> I also put inflatable air shocks in the front hooked to my air bag compressor. I already can't believe the difference in ride.


I like the air bag idea. My truck has stock shocks so I'm guessing they're getting tired. Cgm also speaks highly of rear bags so I'm intrigued. What was involved in putting them in and what did you put?


----------



## Triple L

Very nice blade! You'll love it... The amount of abuse my boss vxt has seen... I can say without a doubt it is the best plow I've ever used!

I have the snow deflector for myn, never bothered putting it on... Nothing ever fly's up really... I could have sold it to you... Boss pricing at Randy's here is $7300... Did you buy yours in the states?


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1323653 said:


> I like the air bag idea. My truck has stock shocks so I'm guessing they're getting tired. Cgm also speaks highly of rear bags so I'm intrigued. What was involved in putting them in and what did you put?


Mine are kits from firestone. I've had the rear bags since the truck was new. I just added the front air shocks for this season and tied them into the system.
I used to be able to control side to side inflation in the back but I didn't want to add a new control gauge to the dash so now it's back and front.

http://www.truckspring.com/products/Firestone-Level-Rite-Air-Over-Shock-System__1003.aspx


----------



## musclecarboy

Mr.Markus;1323658 said:


> Mine are kits from firestone. I've had the rear bags since the truck was new. I just added the front air shocks for this season and tied them into the system.
> I used to be able to control side to side inflation in the back but I didn't want to add a new control gauge to the dash so now it's back and front.
> 
> http://www.truckspring.com/products/Firestone-Level-Rite-Air-Over-Shock-System__1003.aspx


Do you really throw off the truck's center of gravity that much when you get in?


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1323658 said:


> Mine are kits from firestone. I've had the rear bags since the truck was new. I just added the front air shocks for this season and tied them into the system.
> I used to be able to control side to side inflation in the back but I didn't want to add a new control gauge to the dash so now it's back and front.
> 
> http://www.truckspring.com/products/Firestone-Level-Rite-Air-Over-Shock-System__1003.aspx


I'd like to add those as well... I think my shocks are about done... But there's no sense in putting new ones in the rear since I have air ride in the back already... Only problem I have is usally the front tires are coming off the ground to begin with a 2 yard jagg of salt and the salter and back blade to the tune of about 6000 lbs LOL 

How many psi do you run in them? Did you turn your T bars up at all or is all the weight now being carried on the shock mount?


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1323659 said:


> Do you really throw off the truck's center of gravity that much when you get in?


I have my own orbiting satelites...........

I'll only get another 3/4 of an inch from the t-bars, I hate having them that high, blows through fron end components fast. There only at about 60 psi right now but the ride is beautiful.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I like your plates markus. Your run a clean show.

You must have had the cleanest room as a kid.


----------



## DeVries

Nice looking Boss there Markus their bullit proof. You will actually be able to use it for a couple of years without doing any repairs unlike some of the other plows out there.


----------



## cet

Plow looks great. You are going to love it. I only used mine for 2 months before I had to pass the truck on to an employee. My deflector was $100 but it says ESI where yours says BOSS.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1323752 said:


> Plow looks great. You are going to love it. I only used mine for 2 months before I had to pass the truck on to an employee. My deflector was $100 but it says ESI where yours says BOSS.


Thanks Cet....I appreciated your input before deciding on it.


----------



## JD Dave

Boss sucks I'm going with Blizzard Nice blade Markus.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha,

Just placed an order for two more head-aches with great clearing abilities! Not going to try and bring them across the border on a trailer that shouldn't cross this time though... that was a bit to much stress.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Anyone interested in subbing tractor work? I just got offered a sweetheart deal on a 115hp NH.


----------



## greywynd

Any of you guys know where I can get a screen replaced for a BB curve? Mine got crunched, (drove over actually,) but it seems to still work as far as calling goes, I just can't read a damn thing!! I'd like to limp through to finish my current contract, then I'm seriously thinking of switching providers.


----------



## greywynd

Pristine PM ltd;1323797 said:


> haha,
> 
> Just placed an order for two more head-aches with great clearing abilities! Not going to try and bring them across the border on a trailer that shouldn't cross this time though... that was a bit to much stress.


Importing mexicans with shovels now? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

greywynd;1323969 said:


> Any of you guys know where I can get a screen replaced for a BB curve? Mine got crunched, (drove over actually,) but it seems to still work as far as calling goes, I just can't read a damn thing!! I'd like to limp through to finish my current contract, then I'm seriously thinking of switching providers.


Check kijiji.


----------



## JD Dave

I wish it was that site Dean. LOL


----------



## schrader

First piece of new equipment is in and ready, now starting to get Deans 8611 ready for the 5085M.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1323824 said:


> Anyone interested in subbing tractor work? I just got offered a sweetheart deal on a 115hp NH.


Shopping at Stewarts again....they also called me a couple weeks ago but I never picked up.


----------



## Triple L

Nice Tractor and blower schrader!


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1324122 said:


> Shopping at Stewarts again....they also called me a couple weeks ago but I never picked up.


That made me laugh for some reason.


----------



## JD Dave

schrader;1324107 said:


> First piece of new equipment is in and ready, now starting to get Deans 8611 ready for the 5085M.


Looks like a nice set up.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

nice tractor
Nice meeting you by the way shrader
Post up a pic of that truck of yours


----------



## R.G.PEEL

No, never been to stewarts equip. I take it they do cold calls? Just a farmer friend of mine trading his up and offered to sell it to me for what they offered on the trade. My father/partner isn't jumping at the idea of buying a tractor. Trying to warm him up to it.


----------



## Alpha Property

new truck/plow combo. My 1500 lost a rear end and I blew the motor in my 95 6.5L so this truck is the replacement. I sure wish i would have spent the extra bucks and found one with a diesel, the millage out of the 6.0 gas motor is horrible. 300km's to a full $120 tank pulling my 20ft enclosed trailer


----------



## CGM Inc.

Nice ride! The 6.0l are sure a pig!


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1324173 said:


> That made me laugh for some reason.


All your fault!


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1324523 said:


> Nice ride! The 6.0l are sure a pig!


Is it really that bad tho? 98L gets you 300km... On a duramax that would be about 420-450km... I wouldn't feel soo bad, I bet its just as good if not better then a 6.4 ford LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'll leave that alone. 6.0 gas has a lot of balls but its pulling that trailer that makes it a pig. My father pulled our 24'enclosed to london with the gas when he moved me back from wesrtern. It took 3 tanks to go there and back. Same drive, same trailer with the duramax it'll go there and back on one tank. Same $$ to fill either.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1324527 said:


> Is it really that bad tho? 98L gets you 300km... On a duramax that would be about 420-450km... I wouldn't feel soo bad, I bet its just as good if not better then a 6.4 ford LOL


You answer that yourself if 32.5Ltr. per 100km is bad.....for sure ain't good.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

My 5.9 dodge could beat that price and the money saved could go into a jar labeled. Transmission Fund 
Lol. 
Windy and spitting rain a bit here.


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1324539 said:


> You answer that yourself if 32.5Ltr. per 100km is bad.....for sure ain't good.


I agree it's a not the best, but nobody runs their truck right dry and fills it up right to the very top...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Anyone know where I can get polar tracks locally?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Bridgestone makes a winter track
Any dealer that sells bridgestone should be able to bring it in


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1324543 said:


> I agree it's a not the best, but nobody runs their truck right dry and fills it up right to the very top...


 now ltr/100km or mi/gallon has nothing to do with how much you put in your tank!
But towing with a gasser sure uses a lot of gas, keep it at 100km safes but most really don't go on the HWY to cut grass. Maybe 1 or 2 I could think off!


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1324555 said:


> now ltr/100km or mi/gallon has nothing to do with how much you put in your tank!


Howd you figure out 32.5L/100 km then?


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1324562 said:


> Howd you figure out 32.5L/100 km then?


97.5/300km = 32.5/100km


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1324605 said:


> 97.5/300km = 32.5/100km


I know that LOL, but it goes back to what I origionally said, I'd like to see you put 97.5L in a 98 liter tank, then drive 300km's and put 97.5 liters back in it... Obviously its a lot better then 32.5L per 100... In real life its most likely around 25L per 100... Just saying... I still don't know how u calculate L/100 burnt without knowing how much u put in the tank............


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Triple L;1324622 said:


> I know that LOL, but it goes back to what I origionally said, I'd like to see you put 97.5L in a 98 liter tank, then drive 300km's and put 97.5 liters back in it... Obviously its a lot better then 32.5L per 100... In real life its most likely around 25L per 100... Just saying... I still don't know how u calculate L/100 burnt without knowing how much u put in the tank............


You fill the tank, set the trip meter to zero and drive until you need fuel again. Look at the bill for the quantity of litres and the trip meter for the number of kilometres, do the math and VOILA !!!


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1324622 said:


> I know that LOL, but it goes back to what I origionally said, I'd like to see you put 97.5L in a 98 liter tank, then drive 300km's and put 97.5 liters back in it... Obviously its a lot better then 32.5L per 100... In real life its most likely around 25L per 100... Just saying... I still don't know how u calculate L/100 burnt without knowing how much u put in the tank............


Yes I get what youre saying. I bet it's high 20's for a 6.0 gas. On about 122-125L I get 650-700km with my dually, usually with extra weight.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1324622 said:


> I know that LOL, but it goes back to what I origionally said, I'd like to see you put 97.5L in a 98 liter tank, then drive 300km's and put 97.5 liters back in it... Obviously its a lot better then 32.5L per 100... In real life its most likely around 25L per 100... Just saying... I still don't know how u calculate L/100 burnt without knowing how much u put in the tank............


As long as the tank is full when you start and when you fill it back up it really doesn't matter how much you put in it. If you drive 100 km then fill it up it it will still figure out the same as a full tank. I know what your saying but that's not what everyone is talking about.


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1324555 said:


> now ltr/100km or mi/gallon has nothing to do with how much you put in your tank!
> But towing with a gasser sure uses a lot of gas, keep it at 100km safes but most really don't go on the HWY to cut grass. Maybe 1 or 2 I could think off!


Andrew...... :laughing:

I used to get 700k on the hiway with the cummins. I can go to buffalo Amherst area and back on just under 10gallons in the 6.7 Ford. Provided I cross at the fall and not wait for 2 hours at the other bridges.

On another note here is a website you can use to track your own consumption as well as others.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Scares me, I prefer not to know


----------



## Mr.Markus

LOL.... My kubota diesel 331 gets the same milage as that truck.

$60/ fills both tanks. Approx. 5hrs to a tank.. 15km/hr groundspeed. Just saying that made me laugh.

See what you started.... now i need to figure out how many Km I drove that friggin thing this summer. If I lose some more contracts, maybe I can fundraise ala Rick Hansen and write off a trip to Vancouver next summer.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Markus in motion... Catchy


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Does going backwards add kms to your odometer?


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1324777 said:


> Does going backwards add kms to your odometer?


I think it does......my speedometer works in reverse, why not the odometer?

(I just pictured a bunch of guys heading out of their shops on a Monday night to video tape their odometers in reverse.)


----------



## rooferdave

my 6 litre chev 2500 gets 400- 440 per 128 litres of gasoline this works out to about 40 cents/kilometer


----------



## cet

I usually put between 80-85 litres in my 09 and run 550-600 km. Pays to drive like you own it sometimes.

It cost me $221 to fill the 3500 last week. :laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

Landcare - Mont;1324626 said:


> You fill the tank, set the trip meter to zero and drive until you need fuel again. Look at the bill for the quantity of litres and the trip meter for the number of kilometres, do the math and VOILA !!!




How much is it to fill up that thing?????
Best question if someone wants to know how much gas you use!


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1324824 said:


> I usually put between 80-85 litres in my 09 and run 550-600 km. Pays to drive like you own it sometimes.
> 
> It cost me $221 to fill the 3500 last week. :laughing:


WOW! That truck is horrible on gas :laughing:


----------



## cet

Probably won't do well on gas.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1324867 said:


> Probably won't do well on gas.


Huge tank for a 3500! Our 5500 takes about 180$ of diesel but that depends on the price per litre


----------



## CGM Inc.

On the fuel topic....has anyone figured or talked to fuel suppliers to find out when they are interested to put a tank on-site for you? Considering a colored diesel tank for the shop. Figure we use 3000-4000ltr. per year.


----------



## cet

I don't think they put tanks any more. You have to buy the tank. That way if you have a spill or leak it is your fault. My tank was owned by Esso and a few years ago they gave it to me. This way I can have anyone fill it though.

2 tanks on the 3500. I think it is great. No one else is going to buy the fuel so I might as well fill it less often.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1324880 said:


> I don't think they put tanks any more. You have to buy the tank. That way if you have a spill or leak it is your fault. My tank was owned by Esso and a few years ago they gave it to me. This way I can have anyone fill it though.
> 
> 2 tanks on the 3500. I think it is great. No one else is going to buy the fuel so I might as well fill it less often.


Our 5500 GM has two tanks but only makes to 120 ltr or so....

Have to call our supplier to find out on the tanks, either get a stationary tank or another transfer tank on a truck.


----------



## DeVries

MIDTOWNPC;1324777 said:


> Does going backwards add kms to your odometer?


Back in the day I had a 1980 Honda civic, it would take the km's off in reverse. Today I don't believe there is a vehicle out there that would do that.

Speaking of consumption it would take 15 bucks to fill and I got about 800 kms to a tank depending on how I drove it, fuel was about .42 cents per liter too.


----------



## Moto52

CGM Inc.;1324870 said:


> On the fuel topic....has anyone figured or talked to fuel suppliers to find out when they are interested to put a tank on-site for you? Considering a colored diesel tank for the shop. Figure we use 3000-4000ltr. per year.


Might want to try Chalmers fuel, The company I was working for uses them. back in the summer they were getting coloured diesel for .75 cents a litre but i'm not sure if there is a certain amount you have to buy to get that deal. we go through 150,000 litres a month sometimes.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Anyone want to drive our multiple vehicles to baystreet tomorrow and hold up signs that say "I'm earning money from the labour of my employees and the returns on my monetary investments of the past" it won't incite violence because the hippies are docile people. It would be fun though.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Moto52;1324936 said:


> Might want to try Chalmers fuel, The company I was working for uses them. back in the summer they were getting coloured diesel for .75 cents a litre but i'm not sure if there is a certain amount you have to buy to get that deal. we go through 150,000 litres a month sometimes.


Guess I don't complain about my fuel bill anymore!


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1324989 said:


> Guess I don't complain about my fuel bill anymore!


There's not really a min for most places as the quantity you use dictates the price. We own our own tanks so we can buy fuel from whatever fuel supplier is cheaper at the time. We use Byrd Fuels from Orangeville. They seem to always be the cheapest.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Sorry guys, need to vent...

On paper I have the perfect set employees that make me very very happy. Jake (my labourer) works harder than an ethiopan assembling a bbq. Joe is a better operator than most guys I've worked with twice his age. And Mark (greywynd on here) can operate very well but more importantly organize the other two so I don't have to be onsite all the time when he is. Yet somehow it still falls apart.

Jake crashed a car in the summer. No problem, I gave him muy old cavalier. He needed to get it on the road so I lent him money (personal, not an advance from the company) to help out. He got a ride for the first couple weeks then stopped answering his phone or calling me for a month.

Mark had his own job to tend to today which I had lots of notice for and planned around. No problem.

Joe and I spoke 3 times lastnight arranging for him to be at the racetrack with me and chris at 7 am. His truck was broken but he had a ride lined up. He was getting my laser and tools from Mark and coming in. At 730 I figured he didn't get a ride but maybe just late. No answer on the phone. I paid chris to drive to ptbo to get the tools from mark and rearranged my day to stay and work with him. Just got a call at 9pm... 14 hrs later.... Sorry grant, couldn't get a ride. Didn't answer my phone cuz i figured you'd be pissed!

If these guys were chuds I would expect it and take it as part of the territory. They aren't! They each do their respective part of my jobs better than I can. If either would simply communicate I would address their problems and help them get around them. These guys are killing me.


----------



## Triple L

Is Jake still with you or did he disappear? He seemed like a real great guy....


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1325056 said:


> Sorry guys, need to vent...
> 
> On paper I have the perfect set employees that make me very very happy. Jake (my labourer) works harder than an ethiopan assembling a bbq. Joe is a better operator than most guys I've worked with twice his age. And Mark (greywynd on here) can operate very well but more importantly organize the other two so I don't have to be onsite all the time when he is. Yet somehow it still falls apart.
> 
> Jake crashed a car in the summer. No problem, I gave him muy old cavalier. He needed to get it on the road so I lent him money (personal, not an advance from the company) to help out. He got a ride for the first couple weeks then stopped answering his phone or calling me for a month.
> 
> Mark had his own job to tend to today which I had lots of notice for and planned around. No problem.
> 
> Joe and I spoke 3 times lastnight arranging for him to be at the racetrack with me and chris at 7 am. His truck was broken but he had a ride lined up. He was getting my laser and tools from Mark and coming in. At 730 I figured he didn't get a ride but maybe just late. No answer on the phone. I paid chris to drive to ptbo to get the tools from mark and rearranged my day to stay and work with him. Just got a call at 9pm... 14 hrs later.... Sorry grant, couldn't get a ride. Didn't answer my phone cuz i figured you'd be pissed!
> 
> If these guys were chuds I would expect it and take it as part of the territory. They aren't! They each do their respective part of my jobs better than I can. If either would simply communicate I would address their problems and help them get around them. These guys are killing me.


If it was easy anyone could do it, be a boss that is.

Last year my longest salt driver went MIA. After a week I found someone else and a week after that he phoned me to see if he still had a job. This year I will most likely hire him back, good guys are hard to get and as bad as he might seem there are many that are far worse.

I know what you are going through.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That's it Chris. When they're good enough they can be forgiven. Its easier on them or me though if they just say "hey, I can't make it today" I'd even accept "hey I'm still drunk from lastnight and want to stay home and put the boots to my girlfriend" anything as long as I know what situation I'm dealing with.

Chad, Jake did disappear for about a month and a half. Last week he called me from Mark's phone (apparently dropped in there.) Says he still doesn't have the car on the road but will work if I'll take him when he has a ride. Big boy and tons of energy. They just both remind me of a kid that wets the bed and then leaves the sheets dirty cuz they don't wanna get in trouble!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I gotta break them of these habits before snow! Don't worry PPM, my father and I will jump in as backups if they pull this in the winter. The easiest way I can think of is a base pay/bonus paY system, with the bonus depending on them showing to every event or giving me notice to replace them. Unfortunately they're both young guys and the less money they have at a given tine the more problems will come up.


----------



## greywynd

I'll just drag them in by their toes tied to my trailer hitch if I have to...... and if there's another incident, you can tie something more precious to the trailer hitch then!

You do remember I'm tied up with my stuff again tomorrow I hope?!?!?!? LOL!!


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;1324926 said:


> Back in the day I had a 1980 Honda civic, it would take the km's off in reverse. Today I don't believe there is a vehicle out there that would do that.
> 
> Speaking of consumption it would take 15 bucks to fill and I got about 800 kms to a tank depending on how I drove it, fuel was about .42 cents per liter too.


Ah yes - I remember those days.

Dating yourself a little now, aren't you?


----------



## ff1221

Man, did it rain down south yesterday?, that was a lot of conversation to catch up on.

Just wanted to chime in on the 6.0L conversation, took my wife's new truck to Bancroft in September, travelled 1000km, put approximately 240litres of gas in it, towed 16' flatdeck w/ 2 ATVs, 1 UTV, and fuel cans approx 2500-3000lbs, and the back crammed from one end to the next with supplies. Drove between 110 to 115km/hr to Bracebridge, 80 to 100km/hr across the 118 (what an a$$hole of a road) to Bancroft. I was highly impressed getting that kind of mileage out of a 6.0L under those conditions. Everyone has different neeeds, when I considered the mileage difference and the increased cost of diesel around here, I couldn't justify the $11000 extra for the DuraMax, although it does pull better, but we are generally doing really short runs for work, which in time would be harder on the diesel than it would the gas.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm taking the 6.0 (diesel) in to the shop now... Hoping its just a plugged catalytic not letting the turbo spool up (happened one 200k ago). Otherwise turbo is f'd and its time for a new one. Go ahead chad...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Found out our 6.7 isn't the turbo, it's the pump for the DEF. Makes it seem like the turbo because the engine goes into safe mode.


----------



## CGM Inc.

.....I just fired one Guy on Friday and working on another one to get out before winter.....
Just not good enough to keep and too good to fire, looked at it all summer and last winter and had it now!


----------



## Triple L

ff1221;1325226 said:


> Everyone has different neeeds, when I considered the mileage difference and the increased cost of diesel around here, I couldn't justify the $11000 extra for the DuraMax


It seems you start to hear that alot lately... Interestingly enough, yesterday while I was mowing some fields I did the math and in my case, a diesel is the clear winner... Take into consideration these are my numbers for my business, might not apply to everyone

My 09 LMM duramax gets 450km's to a tank like clockwork, towing 90% of that time, no less, no better

Buddys 6 liter gets around 300 km's to a tank towing

On a normal week, The work truck just so happens to drive nearly 450 km's... And it goes into regeneration mode EVERY week for the last 20 or so weeks on a monday just before or after we do a little 401 cruise...

So we burn 1 tank every week, 98 liter tank but realisticaly we put 86 liters into it, at about $1.10 a liter (cause we get 10 cents a liter off) its around $100 a week plus or minus...

The truck drives 1800km's a month towing and working, thats 4 tanks of fuel, the gas job would have to put in 6 tanks of fuel, and considering fuel is pretty much equal in price, it will cost him $200 a month more in fuel then it does me....

The $10,000 diesel option will take me 50 months to see the difference in fuel savings, now the diesel does have higher mainteneance costs (more for an oil change, fuel filters ect) lets say its takes 60 months adding those costs... All in all, in 5 years the fuel savings alone in a LMM (the thirstyist duramax ever built) will pay for its self, now you have another 5 years in fuel savings ($10,000) plus alot higher resale value ($3-5000) plus a ton more power for the last 10 years of driving... Even if you have to do a few injectors to the tune of 4-5K, your still $10,000 ahead of the game no matter how you look at it...

Maybe its just me but diesel is a pretty clear winner in a WORK TRUCK DAILY TOWING example... if your just driving to the site then the truck sits all day until you go home then i bet the gas job would most likely be the winnner.... Thats my logic anyways, im sure this will cause a great debate LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1325237 said:


> Found out our 6.7 isn't the turbo, it's the pump for the DEF. Makes it seem like the turbo because the engine goes into safe mode.


I thought the newer trucks would throw up a message of what caused it to go into safe mode. Maybe that's just too simple of an idea.


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver;1325204 said:


> Ah yes - I remember those days.
> 
> Dating yourself a little now, aren't you?


Ya it is a little, wish I would have kept it.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1325257 said:


> It seems you start to hear that alot lately... Interestingly enough, yesterday while I was mowing some fields I did the math and in my case, a diesel is the clear winner... Take into consideration these are my numbers for my business, might not apply to everyone
> 
> My 09 LMM duramax gets 450km's to a tank like clockwork, towing 90% of that time, no less, no better
> 
> Buddys 6 liter gets around 300 km's to a tank towing
> 
> On a normal week, The work truck just so happens to drive nearly 450 km's... And it goes into regeneration mode EVERY week for the last 20 or so weeks on a monday just before or after we do a little 401 cruise...
> 
> So we burn 1 tank every week, 98 liter tank but realisticaly we put 86 liters into it, at about $1.10 a liter (cause we get 10 cents a liter off) its around $100 a week plus or minus...
> 
> The truck drives 1800km's a month towing and working, thats 4 tanks of fuel, the gas job would have to put in 6 tanks of fuel, and considering fuel is pretty much equal in price, it will cost him $200 a month more in fuel then it does me....
> 
> The $10,000 diesel option will take me 50 months to see the difference in fuel savings, now the diesel does have higher maintenance costs (more for an oil change, fuel filters ect) lets say its takes 60 months adding those costs... All in all, in 5 years the fuel savings alone in a LMM (the thirstyist duramax ever built) will pay for its self, now you have another 5 years in fuel savings ($10,000) plus alot higher resale value ($3-5000) plus a ton more power for the last 10 years of driving... Even if you have to do a few injectors to the tune of 4-5K, your still $10,000 ahead of the game no matter how you look at it...
> 
> Maybe its just me but diesel is a pretty clear winner in a WORK TRUCK DAILY TOWING example... if your just driving to the site then the truck sits all day until you go home then i bet the gas job would most likely be the winnner.... Thats my logic anyways, im sure this will cause a great debate LOL


Works for me but......
Diesel oil change intervals are higher vs gas so I see that as a "0"
5000Km's on a gas vs. 8-12000 Km's on a diesel.

It's a profen fact that a diesel is more efficient when you do high mileage!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Looks like another red fleet is turning green!


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;1325268 said:


> Ya it is a little, wish I would have kept it.


I know what you mean - still have my '78!


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1325302 said:


> Works for me but......
> Diesel oil change intervals are higher vs gas so I see that as a "0"
> 5000Km's on a gas vs. 8-12000 Km's on a diesel.
> 
> It's a profen fact that a diesel is more efficient when you do high mileage!


On your diesel pickups you wait that long as well?
I change it whenever it says to lol.. In the winter its around 3000 kms, in the summer if I go on a trip its around 10,000 k's... The gm oil life monitor measure engine temps, throttle position, hours, speed ect to determine when its due... I figure its pretty accurate...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1325356 said:


> On your diesel pickups you wait that long as well?
> I change it whenever it says to lol.. In the winter its around 3000 kms, in the summer if I go on a trip its around 10,000 k's... The gm oil life monitor measure engine temps, throttle position, hours, speed ect to determine when its due... I figure its pretty accurate...


yes we do....


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I'll keep the old diesels for as long as possible.( pre 06) All these issues related to emissions makes my wallet tremble.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Anyone have any experience with aftermarket turbos? Mine is toast and I gotta decide what's going in. Mechanic made 3 suggestions. 1)OEM garret from ford. 2)garret variable vane turbo with some minor mods that apparently help it not seize. 3)fixed vane stage 1 
I don't want to crank the pressure through the roof and cause more problems. I wouldn't mind a slight power increase but I'm not lookin for the setup from daves "under warranty". I just want the best turbo for a street/towing/plowing application. If anyone has suggestions, please help.


----------



## Triple L

Looks like your keeping that truck for a while now... Did the bearing fail ansd sieze it up? I'd go on one of your ford sites and scoop a used one off of someone who went to a bigger one...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Didn't seize, sometimes it works perfect. Sometimes it doesn't spool. Lastnight with a loaded float and my foot on the floorboards I couldn't see 5psi where it should make 30 easy. Better to fix now than have it go in the middle of a plow route. I hear Jon hits his subs when they don't perform. 
I gotta keep it anyways, its worth more to the company as a spare puller/plowtruck than the 10-15k I'd realistically be able to sell it for. With the amount of work it got this year, it'll last a long time in that role. I cant keep pulling 15000lb with it 80 000 km/ year though. 

Unfortunately the company is 50 percent me, 50 percent my parents. I've cast my vote for retiring the 6.0 to light duty and buying a international. They are of the opinion that we've put so much into it there should be nothing else to break..... There's always something to break. She was good until about 280 000km and since that the repair bills cost more than just leasing a new truck or buying one. I can't authorize a truck purchase without their agreement. I can however spent unlimited money over at diesel depot. so its just a matter of how many months they want to see thousands of dollars/month on the visa under "truck repairs". 

IMO the breaking point was 8 months ago where this one's repairs became more than the cost of a new one.


----------



## schrader

Pristine PM ltd;1325237 said:


> Found out our 6.7 isn't the turbo, it's the pump for the DEF. Makes it seem like the turbo because the engine goes into safe mode.


My 6.7 has barely used 10l of def in the last 7000km. So far its a great engine much better than that 6.4.


----------



## Triple L

Like my mechanic says, "you can buy a new truck every 5 years and make $1000 payments every month, or you can spend $1000 a month fixing that old truck for the next 5 years"

Pickup trucks = a love hate relationship LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

131L for 720.2km in my dually. 18.19L per 100k


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1325649 said:


> 131L for 720.2km in my dually. 18.19L per 100k


18036.5 Feet to the litre.........might make you feel better.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1325649 said:


> 131L for 720.2km in my dually. 18.19L per 100k


How long was that fuel light on? I think your tank is 128L


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1325667 said:


> How long was that fuel light on? I think your tank is 128L


:realmad: fraude at the pump :laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

Anyone bidding on Glaxo?
Approx. 65 acre property.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1325667 said:


> How long was that fuel light on? I think your tank is 128L


Couple mins...... maybe longer......

34 Gal.... 128.7L The neck must hold 2.5L LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1325683 said:


> Anyone bidding on Glaxo?
> Approx. 65 acre property.


65 acres of pavement?


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1325691 said:


> Couple mins...... maybe longer......
> 
> 34 Gal.... 128.7L The neck must hold 2.5L LOL


That's the way my wife likes to drive too.
I got in her car and the fuel light was on, 7 days later I got in it again and the light was on again. I asked her how she used a whole tank of fuel in a week. She said she hadn't put gas in it yet.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1325667 said:


> How long was that fuel light on? I think your tank is 128L


Or the pump has an overdrive on the meter and thats how the dirka dirka's make $$$

I read about that somewhere... Makes sense cause the od's of the truck still running seem pretty low


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That's racist chad. I can't laugh at that


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1325698 said:


> 65 acres of pavement?


And double if not triple that in lawn.. Maybe not triple as they have a parking garage. Always looks nice thou.


----------



## Grassman09

schrader;1325501 said:


> My 6.7 has barely used 10l of def in the last 7000km. So far its a great engine much better than that 6.4.


I'm at 5500k and it says its below half. Either it wasn't filled at the factory or i need lighter work boot. Would be nice to know how much is actually in there at any given time.

I was watching a Ford utube vid and there F650's and up have a gauge showing how much is in there. They also require a filling or top up every 2nd fuel up. That's nuts.

2011 Dodge 3500's and cab & chassis are already using def fluid and all 2012's diesels will start using def fluid.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, might light just came on today saying 700 or so till empty. That last bit goes quickly.


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1325469 said:


> . I hear Jon hits his subs when they don't perform.


The ones that are close to him I've heard. Thought it was caning



R.G.PEEL;1325469 said:


> Unfortunately the company is 50 percent me, 50 percent my parents. I've cast my vote for retiring the 6.0 to light duty and buying a international.


Why not a F650 or 750? Keep the fleet all ford.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1325778 said:


> haha, might light just came on today saying 700 or so till empty. That last bit goes quickly.


I'm taking it in Thursday. The service guy said ohh I dunno if the truck will fit on the alinement rack... I'd see about getting the reflash I told you about. I was told if you biatch about the DEF fluid light acting up they are not supposed to ask questions. Maybe they will do it if they are fixing the DEF pump for u already. Ford doesn't want bad publicity on these new engines.


----------



## DeVries

Heavy rain fall warning in effect now 50 plus mm. Thats going to keep the farmers off the fields here for a while.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1325698 said:


> 65 acres of pavement?


Not quiet! all together 65 acres, don't think it is even 10 acres of pavement.
Kilometers of walks, PITA for winter, huge irrigation system.

We had a site meeting, just didn't get a fuzzy with the manager since he really didn't know anything he wants or neeeds.


----------



## GMC Driver

CGM Inc.;1325683 said:


> Anyone bidding on Glaxo?
> Approx. 65 acre property.


I got a customer around the corner - might make the drive a little more worthwhile.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1325754 said:


> That's racist chad. I can't laugh at that


LOL, sorry I never replied to those funny pictures u sent me yesterday... I get distracted pretty easy when I get a snow phonecall lol


----------



## CGM Inc.

GMC Driver;1325916 said:


> I got a customer around the corner - might make the drive a little more worthwhile.


We do the freezer plant across the street 
Slip and falls is the reason for switching......


----------



## ff1221

Sorry, late getting in again on the fuel discussion, Only put 15000km on the work truck last year, which is pretty much the average for us, so you can see in my case the fuel savings wouldn't offset the capital costs, and at the 3 year mark it'll go back into the dealer and I'll get a new one. I'd love a D-Max but the puttering around town I do would only be hard on a diesel, If I was getting out on the highway and hauling like most of you are I wouldn't hesitate, hell even my old 5ton is a gasser cause the price was right, but it only get 6000km on it a year, and gets tucked away for the winter.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Raining in here.......


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1326128 said:


> Raining in here.......


Time to fix your roof!!!! LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1326144 said:


> Time to fix your roof!!!! LOL


Since I'm renting i don't but sure needs it


----------



## Triple L

May as well just call it a season... This rain sure hasnt let too much grass and leaves be picked up....


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1325305 said:


> Looks like another red fleet is turning green!


Names? 


CGM Inc.;1325683 said:


> Anyone bidding on Glaxo?
> Approx. 65 acre property.


Bruce Wilson has done that property for as long as I can remember.  I think I heard he passed away not to long ago also so not sure what's going on with them. They would be a hard act to follow IMO. It sure wold be a great job for you to pick up.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1326507 said:


> Names?
> 
> Bruce Wilson has done that property for as long as I can remember. I think I heard he passed away not to long ago also so not sure what's going on with them. They would be a hard act to follow IMO. It sure wold be a great job for you to pick up.


Turf....

Glaxo is tempting but would require some significant investment and labour resources.
Just don't want to put anything at risk at this point.
Wilson has been in there forever, that usually becomes a problem over time $$$
Never paid much attention on how it looks during winter but it looks nice during summer.

Some comments of the manager just make me hesitant to quote...."office people, they fall and sue right after not like factory people".

A skid/truck and Tractor should do the place IMO.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1326559 said:


> Turf....
> 
> Glaxo is tempting but would require some significant investment and labour resources.
> Just don't want to put anything at risk at this point.
> Wilson has been in there forever, that usually becomes a problem over time $$$
> Never paid much attention on how it looks during winter but it looks nice during summer.
> 
> Some comments of the manager just make me hesitant to quote...."office people, they fall and sue right after not like factory people".
> 
> A skid/truck and Tractor should do the place IMO.


So it was an off shade of red.  How many green ones did they get?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

If its a good site, and u don't want it, is it still up for bid?


----------



## Triple L

1200 more landscapers and snow plowers in KW...

Mapleleaf is shutting down their factory here...


----------



## musclecarboy

Its another one of those "imagine all this was snow" events outside. Its raining sideways!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Same here*



Triple L;1326634 said:


> 1200 more landscapers and snow plowers in KW...
> 
> Mapleleaf is shutting down their factory here...


Sign of the times I would guess....


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1326563 said:


> So it was an off shade of red.  How many green ones did they get?


Not sure, they tried to take mine when it got delivered on Monday. Walked over to pick on them and he said they get some as well.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1326634 said:


> 1200 more landscapers and snow plowers in KW...
> 
> Mapleleaf is shutting down their factory here...


Did they ever buy part of Pillers?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I bet all the hippies camping downtown woke up a little damp this morning lol. "Just a few more days guys, I think everyone with money is going ti come divide it up amongst us. Pass the spraypaint and that plastic bag over there."


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1326756 said:


> Did they ever buy part of Pillers?


I'm not sure, its actually the schniders plant on courtland they're closing, which changed to maple leaf a few years ago... I was in that place when I was younger, I can't believe I'm not a vegetarian just thinking back LOL


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1326709 said:


> Sign of the times I would guess....


People arnt buying meat anymore?
Between michelin, kitchener frame, maple leaf food plant and rim layed off a thousand or so people that's almost 5000 unemployed people! And the ripple effect is 3 or 4 times the direct number

To top it off, I couldn't spend money if I tried! Its been over a week and deere hasn't got back to me about a new 960Z turn, this is after I struggled for 2 weeks to buy the landplane and its taken 3 weeks for buddy to come out and get me a quote for a new trailer and look at my old one... Unbelievable, I guess we didn't fertilize enough this year and my money isn't green enough LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Nearly 4" of rain yesterday and today. I guess we'll be getting snow stuff ready next week as it will take a couple weeks for the fields to dry. :realmad:


----------



## Triple L

Almost 100mm of rain??? WOW!

We got 51.6mm


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Just measured 5.25" of rain in the bucket I left out in the yard.
The local paper this morning says the 1200 Maple Leaf jobs are coming to the new plant in Hamilton.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I have an addiction to buying the newest most advanced model with construction tools. Unfortunately that means I'm the guinea pig. I bought the first T650 they got and several updates were made after. Mine has been leaking hydraulic oil so I took it in to the dealer. The plastic tank where the hydraulic filter mounts to is cracked. There's an updated aluminum part and they're covering under warranty. No biggie. 

While its in their shop they go over it for other updates it may be missing. There is a new support bracket for the hydro pump so that its weight is not all born by the bolts holding it to the bellhousing. Mine was 75 serial numbers before all the changes. They're going to update it under warranty (mines over). when they were looking at it the mechanic grabbed the bolts holding the pump to the engine they were broken. All but 1. I was 1 bump away from the pump falling off the engine!! Apparently its a large job, engine has to come out etc... And the power bobtach interferes with where the bracket goes so they need to reinstall the new model of power bobtach! They're covering everything and loaning me their rental track machine. Still annoying.


----------



## DeVries

Wow I've only ever heard of a Gehl loosing the bolts before. Your lucky you have good dealer support. I hate being a guinea pig thats why I haven't bought a new Ford diesel yet....


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1326770 said:


> I bet all the hippies camping downtown woke up a little damp this morning lol. "Just a few more days guys, I think everyone with money is going ti come divide it up amongst us. Pass the spraypaint and that plastic bag over there."


Ahh no wonder I couldn't get a hold of Jon earlier this morn when I was in the area.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Ordered polar tracks today. It'll be interesting to try them. Puttimg 10 000lbs on 12" tracks instead of 18" tracks should make a difference alone. The tread pattern/soft compound should be nice too. I've heard good things. 

Chevy got new rubbers yesterday too. Went with falken wildpeaks.


----------



## Triple L

Thanks to the help of you guys and the suggestions in the spring  ... Today I built a cover to protect the valve body... Maby a bit overkill 1/4" plate steel! I can jump on it and it dosent budge a hair LOL

Made for a good day to flip cutting edges, put new wing edges on, build that cover, reinstall the new wing motor, rebuild the dogs for the trip system... All in all, bought the blade for $2000 or $2500... I cant remember... got under $1000 into it... Saved about $4000-$4500 I figure, good enough for a little bit of labour


----------



## R.G.PEEL

More scraping weight!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Fixing and improving stuff is what I like the most. Did some work on the Exmarks today to align the chute better. Replaced a solenoid on a Dump Box hoist and did all the stuff on those new Horst blades to keep them together.
Oilspray the Deere tomorrow get her ready for winter and pick up the other one from storage some day soon.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Looks like a fun productive day Chad.


----------



## Triple L

Thanks guys 

I cant really say I love fixing and improving things, altho its cool some of you do... I'd rather be out doing what we do but I really enjoy putting hours on the welder... Days like today are always those days where you spent alot more then you made or would have made and thats most likely the reason why I dont love it hahaha, If I was just a monkey working for someone else things would most likely be a little different...


----------



## greywynd

R.G.PEEL;1326905 said:


> I have an addiction to buying the newest most advanced model with construction tools. Unfortunately that means I'm the guinea pig. I bought the first T650 they got and several updates were made after. Mine has been leaking hydraulic oil so I took it in to the dealer. The plastic tank where the hydraulic filter mounts to is cracked. There's an updated aluminum part and they're covering under warranty. No biggie.
> 
> While its in their shop they go over it for other updates it may be missing. There is a new support bracket for the hydro pump so that its weight is not all born by the bolts holding it to the bellhousing. Mine was 75 serial numbers before all the changes. They're going to update it under warranty (mines over). when they were looking at it the mechanic grabbed the bolts holding the pump to the engine they were broken. All but 1. I was 1 bump away from the pump falling off the engine!! Apparently its a large job, engine has to come out etc... And the power bobtach interferes with where the bracket goes so they need to reinstall the new model of power bobtach! They're covering everything and loaning me their rental track machine. Still annoying.





R.G.PEEL;1327105 said:


> Ordered polar tracks today. It'll be interesting to try them. Puttimg 10 000lbs on 12" tracks instead of 18" tracks should make a difference alone. The tread pattern/soft compound should be nice too. I've heard good things.
> 
> Chevy got new rubbers yesterday too. Went with falken wildpeaks.


Well, that explains the oil deal.....shouldn't need to worry about rust protection this winter though unless they do a major wash job on it!

Pretty wild about the pump bolts, not like there was any indication of it from our end, at least they are covering it all though. Had I known about the track machine, maybe I'd have got it from you for the weekend...... LOL!

The polar tracks should definitely be interesting, if you figure an increase in ground pressure of at least 33%, that should definitely add some traction.

Chad, that cover should protect anything a normal situation should throw at it....on second thought, maybe you should have used 1/2".......


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1327180 said:


> Looks like a fun productive day Chad.


Looks more like a farmer built it to me. 

I had a great day despite the rain. Filled the last 3 positions for this winter today and feel very relieved to have found some really eager guys.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I didn't know your were hiring 
Any opening for coffee getter. You could sleep in then


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1327235 said:


> Looks more like a farmer built it to me.
> 
> I had a great day despite the rain. Filled the last 3 positions for this winter today and feel very relieved to have found some really eager guys.


haha I was gonna say it looks like a farmer built it but didnt want anyone to get mad 

I filled my 2 positions this week as well and it feels great when you know you got great guys!

Mark - Its funny as I had some 1/2" plate I was gonna use but it wasnt quite big enough when I started measuring it out LOL


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1327261 said:


> I didn't know your were hiring
> Any opening for coffee getter. You could sleep in then


Your pretty funny tonight.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1327270 said:


> Your pretty funny tonight.


That was pretty funny. :laughing:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol, I took up a position of coffee getter this coming winter. 5 pieces, 5 hired operators. I have no problem with waking up at 2 or doing the work. I just hate not reaching an employee or having them no show when I'm already in a truck and can't take over. Now I'm a backup, dads backup #2. Before we have to start waking up friends


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...low-and-push-blade-84-wide-W0QQAdIdZ308160781


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1327289 said:


> Lol, I took up a position of coffee getter this coming winter. 5 pieces, 5 hired operators. I have no problem with waking up at 2 or doing the work. I just hate not reaching an employee or having them no show when I'm already in a truck and can't take over. Now I'm a backup, dads backup #2. Before we have to start waking up friends


I tried that 2 years ago. Didn't work well for me. I found I was up anyways and guys love calling because they know you are home. Now I have a run but just not a full one, yet. It is always nice to have an extra guy for insurance and piece of mind.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have four cup holders on board 
I use to own a coffee shop 
Incase of emergency I can brew onboard 


Lol. It Thursday, that's wings and beer night intown
Watched the leafs loose. I'll be walking home


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1327291 said:


> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...low-and-push-blade-84-wide-W0QQAdIdZ308160781


Interesting...
That's what you need Jon not them metal plessis....


----------



## greywynd

Skip the coffee, just bring pizza and wings!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I picked up some stone steps for my front door project today, wife will be happy that I'm starting. It's been promised for 3 years now. Nice rainy day drive.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I hate missing out on good jabs! oh well, pretend I had good comebacks.

Yeah, never seen a zinc plated one. 

Already ordered the 3 Metal Pleesis, ours to keep... so kinda stuck now. Just saw a new 7 -12 for less on Kijiji. Ours will be 6-13, so they will do what we want really well.

Winter is coming together, so much needs to happen quickly.

I am getting annoyed with the lack of communication or property managers having meetings at the beginning of Nov, that's way to late to jump if we get go-aheads for stuff. We will anyway, but yeah, no understanding.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Email them about those pushers but I'm sure that you can buy a protect cheaper from York


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It's a long story, but we are all good now for the season.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Where did you hide the bodies. Lol


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

So what do I have to do to my new HLA's to keep them together? You guys are freaking me out!

Nice steps Markus. Did you go see my buddy?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Those steps should look familliar to greywynd. He and I installed them in peterborough at the college, and at a backyard in brooklyn. They look good and they are tightly calibrated.


----------



## greywynd

Yep...nice steps.....just don't drop them. And have a second person help put them into place......


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahahahahahahaha- good advice Mark!


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;1327349 said:


> Where did you hide the bodies. Lol


Jon knows guys with excavators.......and acreages to boot.

I'd told guys that joke for several years.....about a year ago we lost a foal, and I'm up at the back of the property looking after things. A friend stopped in, and asked my son who was outside playing if I was around....guess junior said I was up digging a grave or something to the effect, and he really didn't know what to expect when he came up looking for me!


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1327352 said:


> So what do I have to do to my new HLA's to keep them together? You guys are freaking me out!
> 
> Nice steps Markus. Did you go see my buddy?


I didn't.....my wife wanted to see them before I bought them, so when I found a price that was less than half what I was quoted by the guy out here I was happy to pay. See I'm not really my own boss afterall....lol.


----------



## Triple L

Happy birthday Grant


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Birthday beats....


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1327352 said:


> So what do I have to do to my new HLA's to keep them together? You guys are freaking me out!


Securing the set screws on the locking bar of the plow mount.
Someone told me they come lose and blades have been lost due to that.
Loctite and sinking the tip of the set screw into the bar.
They are for sure not very tight from the factory!
Also tighten all bolts and hydro fittings.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1327352 said:


> So what do I have to do to my new HLA's to keep them together? You guys are freaking me out!
> 
> Nice steps Markus. Did you go see my buddy?


The only real problem on them is the quick tach plate on the harness on the tractor. There are some allen screws that hold the 3/4" shaft that in turn holds the blade on. Take the screws out and drill some small indents and then put the allen screws back in. It seems all of our blades came loose there or came off back dragging. Doug has found some other weak points if you want to talk to him also.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1327490 said:


> Happy birthday Grant


x2. I'm thinking it's his sweet 16.

Nice pics Stefan I guess I'm the someone that told you.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1327507 said:


> x2. I'm thinking it's his sweet 16.
> 
> Nice pics Stefan I guess I'm the someone that told you.


 Have done 3 of them now...could also say I know what I'm doing.
Those are pics from the stolen one....:realmad:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Thanks guys. 

Jon, give it a whirl, you 7 ft tall guy. We'll post the outcome lol.

Bobcat dealer just called. Box tickets for the generals game. Dinner and drinks included. Apparently lots of drinks cuz they're bookin me a room too!


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1327508 said:


> Have done 3 of them now...could also say I know what I'm doing.
> Those are pics from the stolen one....:realmad:


At least the guy who stole it won't have problems with the blade falling off. LOL

I'd like to see Jon get mad, to think about it the only time I've ever seen him get a little heated was on LTS. I bet Jon could put Grant down almost as fast as I could, :waving:


----------



## Triple L

Cat is amazing... Ordered up paint after 5:00 yesterday, and it was in at 9:30 this morning!!! And the real cat paint is $12 cheaper then anyone elses.... If only everyother company was that good to deal with...


----------



## musclecarboy

I got a bunch of emails but it seems the posts have been deleted.....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Don't say the D word. Undergarments get bunched


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

What time do we meet at chuckycheese grant
Before or after the hockey game?
I hope you don't drink too much orange drink 

all jokes aside I hope your bobcat is all covered 
That would be a bad bday bill


----------



## R.G.PEEL

He called it is. I have a feeling they would kick us out of chuckies


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Apparently bobcat's warranty department didn't want to cover me. (I am out of warranty but its a 2010 with 600 hrs and the engine needs to come out). The dealer told them they pretty much have to and he agreed. Warranty guy says "he should have bought the extended warranty." I would. It wasn't offered til 2011! I told dealer to tell them if that's the attitude I'm gonna get I can always switch brands.... The dealership is alwayus good to me though. All I'm payong for is an oil change, and ill drink that much on their tab tonmorrow! Lol


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That's kinda my general outlook: If I constantly get attitude from anyone who's business benefits fron my patronage I can just switch brands... ...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Happy B- Day Grant.

I had one of those gloomy " Don't want to be in this slop!" days today. Nothing broke, nothing damaged just wanted to be doing something else.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Thanks man, I can sympathize with that, did a water main repair today. Hence all the time to post. Everything went well, just muddy and not fun. Was down in the regent park area. I almost borrowed ppms bulletproof scarborough vest, but I survived.my buddy asked if I could dig this with him. I said sure. "With him" meant with his guys, while he left for MEXICO this morning!!!! Lol


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1327844 said:


> Thanks man, I can sympathize with that, did a water main repair today. Hence all the time to post. Everything went well, just muddy and not fun. Was down in the regent park area. I almost borrowed ppms bulletproof scarborough vest, but I survived.my buddy asked if I could dig this with him. I said sure. "With him" meant with his guys, while he left for MEXICO this morning!!!! Lol


Hahaha regent park is where my buddy was doing work at a gov building and saw a crack head run out of a building being chased by security and jumped on the back of a ttc bus


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1327328 said:


> I hate missing out on good jabs! oh well, pretend I had good comebacks.
> 
> Yeah, never seen a zinc plated one.
> 
> Already ordered the 3 Metal Pleesis, ours to keep...


Y did you order those? You had allot of issues with them last year you said.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Yah its special! A guy saw me digging up some brick rubble. He wanted to sort my pile for the broken bricks!!! Standing beside equipment on an unstable 15 ft bank doesn't sound like a liability eh?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I need some input from someone in the innisfil/alliston area. 
A friend of mine got an offer for 25k for his backhoe pushing approx 6 acre commercial lot for the season. This sounds awesome to me, but I know they get a ton more snow than where I plow. Approx how many hours do guys up in that region work per season? Pushing only.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We had alot of issues with a different blade that because of how the 244j held it, it didn't ever float properly and wore the edges out quickly. These blades go up and down even, so that should solve the problem.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Happy birthday Grant.

Expect to work everyday during the winter in Innisfil or Alliston.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Pristine PM ltd;1327328 said:


> I hate missing out on good jabs! oh well, pretend I had good comebacks.
> 
> Yeah, never seen a zinc plated one.
> 
> Already ordered the 3 Metal Pleesis, ours to keep... so kinda stuck now. Just saw a new 7 -12 for less on Kijiji. Ours will be 6-13, so they will do what we want really well.
> 
> Winter is coming together, so much needs to happen quickly.
> 
> I am getting annoyed with the lack of communication or property managers having meetings at the beginning of Nov, that's way to late to jump if we get go-aheads for stuff. We will anyway, but yeah, no understanding.


Annoyed is an understatement.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1327964 said:


> We had alot of issues with a different blade that because of how the 244j held it, it didn't ever float properly and wore the edges out quickly. These blades go up and down even, so that should solve the problem.


Ohhhh ok.. Now you need to work on 3 of your own to keep 244J's. Or at least one. I mean come on TripleL has a loader.... But I'd recommend you go with Cat's not deere.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

come again?


----------



## Triple L

You cant do this with a tractor.... Cant wait to try it out with snow!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Let the white gold wait a little bit the brown stuff is lucrative too. Just finished some double time weekend work downtown and heading back tomorrow for more!


----------



## Mr.Markus

That couldn't have been recent.Why is it so dry over there......? You're gonna spend all your free time dusting the cab if you don't close the door.lol.
I like that machine but would still prefer something with a TPH. I'm a dinosaur I know.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

If anyone is interested in a General 10 inch Canadian Made Table saw. Let me know. Old, but in great shape.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1328308 said:


> You cant do this with a tractor.... Cant wait to try it out with snow!


Anytime you want to race I'm game. Just make sure you bring your wallet. I'm a little surprised you wanted those branches touching your brand new loader.


----------



## Triple L

My 35k trans does 33, I hear the 40k trans do about 38... Ya you'll beat me to the red light.... And uphill  

But the year round versitility sure makes up for 5km/h in a landscapers mind...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1328393 said:


> My 35k trans does 33, I hear the 40k trans do about 38... Ya you'll beat me to the red light.... And uphill
> 
> But the year round versitility sure makes up for 5km/h in a landscapers mind...


I'm not racing on the road I meant loading a truck. Your post said can't do this with a tractor.


----------



## Triple L

Aww... Both with 2 or so yard buckets I'd race anyday...


----------



## musclecarboy

Very intense leafs game! PK Subban has really grown into the NHL very well since I played with him a few years ago. There's very few blacks in the league, let alone star players. Good for him.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1328308 said:


> You cant do this with a tractor.... Cant wait to try it out with snow!


Why not? What you meant to say is a tractor can do more and better right?



Pristine PM ltd;1328358 said:


> If anyone is interested in a General 10 inch Canadian Made Table saw. Let me know. Old, but in great shape.


Is it free?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Is anything free????


----------



## R.G.PEEL

All the food I could eat, a hockey game, hotel and a dozen or so whiskeys were lastnight. So was the hangover this morning. All good now though. Back to grading in regent park.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

and the health care to deal with the bullet in your arm will be, so I stand corrected!


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1327339 said:


> Email them about those pushers but I'm sure that you can buy a protect cheaper from York


Protech website was $3175 for a 6' pullback blade........


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mark needs your vest tomorrow. Loading trucks he'll be perdhed up high in the open, I have some cover at least


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1328524 said:


> Is anything free????


Somethings in life are yes.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1328618 said:


> Somethings in life are yes.


Yes but didn't you have to buy the penicillin to cure it. Thumbs Up


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahahaha

Clap, the gift that keeps giving.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Another great day in S-W Ontario!


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1328627 said:


> Yes but didn't you have to buy the penicillin to cure it. Thumbs Up


 Funny.. Dave do you know if Craigton rock can do edges for my blizzard plow and or a 10' edge for my Bobcat plow?



Pristine PM ltd;1328853 said:


> hahahaha
> 
> Clap, the gift that keeps giving.


So you have heard right not from 1st hand experience?


----------



## Alpha Property

wow, go to punta cana for a week and miss like 8 pages of new stuff,

Tripple, I average 175km's per day towing my trailer in the city, thats like an easy $75-$100 a day in fuel for 1 truck towing a 20ft enclosed, walker, scag w/b, JD w/b, 21's and the Sthil stuff, my kubota 60 gets bio and only comes out one day a week


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1329488 said:


> Craigton rock can do edges for my blizzard plow and or a 10' edge for my Bobcat plow?


That **** in the middle of the field is yours.....


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1329517 said:


> That **** in the middle of the field is yours.....


LOL. I think it was better before someone added 1' on either side. It's better then nothing.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1329533 said:


> LOL. I think it was better before someone added 1' on either side. It's better then nothing.


Didn't look bad just wondered who would put his stuff out there and not even put a tarp on it.


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1329538 said:


> Didn't look bad just wondered who would put his stuff out there and not even put a tarp on it.


Putting a tarp over is even worse. It's on a skid at least lol.. That just traps the moisture under it all the time Always put away wet and never had a issue with my plows. Fluid filmed in spring then oil change and once over in fall.

Who puts there new salt on top of a sea can and doesn't put a tarp over it........


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1329488 said:


> Funny.. Dave do you know if Craigton rock can do edges for my blizzard plow and or a 10' edge for my Bobcat plow?
> 
> So you have heard right not from 1st hand experience?


They will most likely have the 10ft edge but I'm not sure about the Blizzard edges.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1329540 said:


> Putting a tarp over is even worse. It's on a skid at least lol.. That just traps the moisture under it all the time Always put away wet and never had a issue with my plows. Fluid filmed in spring then oil change and once over in fall.
> 
> Who puts there new salt on top of a sea can and doesn't put a tarp over it........


Rather bake in the sun


----------



## greywynd

Heading into Dave country to work tomorrow, hopefully they won't check for passports!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Nope, they just play dueling banjo's for your welcoming.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'll have to do my drive of shame early so you don't see me!


----------



## greywynd

Pristine PM ltd;1329621 said:


> Nope, they just play dueling banjo's for your welcoming.


Hmmm, we really need to get you out into true '*******' country next summer if you think Dave's area is banjo country! LOL!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That's just scary... "true".... is that a euphemism for "get him boy" ?


----------



## greywynd

Not in this area......maybe farther north? One of the guys uses that a lot when we talk. I keep wanting to ask if he thinks I'm lying the rest of the time??


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1329543 said:


> They will most likely have the 10ft edge but I'm not sure about the Blizzard edges.


k thx.



CGM Inc.;1329572 said:


> Rather bake in the sun


Yes hardens the Steele and powder coat. :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1329621 said:


> Nope, they just play dueling banjo's for your welcoming.


The banjo's are a warning sign to the villagers that a giant is approaching....that's why they're always playing when you're here Jon.
I've tried to tell them you're friendly.


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd;1329640 said:


> Hmmm, we really need to get you out into true '*******' country next summer if you think Dave's area is banjo country! LOL!!


He really does think I'm in the middle of no where. Where abouts are you working?


----------



## ff1221

JD Dave;1329738 said:


> He really does think I'm in the middle of no where. Where abouts are you working?


If he thinks you're in the middle of nowhere, he should come up here to the A$$hole of the world!


----------



## musclecarboy

Wee bit of rain over SW ONT it looks like. When are we going to get our next nice day?? (pls don't say next April )


----------



## Triple L

Raining here nicely now...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Remember, call before you dig everyone!!!


----------



## Triple L

Hahaha please tell us more... We'll try not to laugh


----------



## R.G.PEEL

CFO of unilock isn't watching tv tonight!


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1330042 said:


> CFO of unilock isn't watching tv tonight!


Does Rogers do locates?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mark does! We know EXACTLY Where it is now.rogers does repairs! That's ok. Needed mark jake and the other machin downtown tomorrow anyway. Now we have an excuse


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

It has been a bit of a crazy week at the computer store. We have seen a 30% increase in the last week for computer harddrive prices.
over all system prices will rise 15 to 20% because of the flooding in Thailand .
WD is closed. Hitachi/Toshiba and Samsung are not accepting any new PO's . Seagate price will go up next week again. Its a little hard to project to suppliers what you are going to sell for Christmas when you dont even know what the price will be. On a good note, I read a blog 3 weeks ago that talked about possible issues and shortages, and put the rainy day fund into harddrives. it pays to stay up late and surf the net. 

finally downloaded some pictures of the new place... Outside is nice, needs some landscape however the inside is a little DIFFERENT.  atleast with a redo we get to pick everything we want. Its like austin powers picked the flooring. That wont start till new year though. Too many projects right now.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

what do you guys think about taking a pusher and mounting a second quick tach plate beside the existing one so that you can unhook and clip into the second tach thus sideshifting the pusher and giving you the ability to reach under tractor trailers by driving beside it. ??? I understand you couldnt load the thing up as it would probably push the machine, but if you cleaned a pass first and then moved your tach to the second position would it work ok? all the machines I have hired have auto quick tach's 

other ideas?


----------



## greywynd

As long as it isn't yellow and hisses, I'll dig through it. I'm just a good worker, get told to dig, I dig.....figured that locate stuff is all done before I get there! (Or not apparently......) Hey, last job I only took out about 6 sprinkler lines, and about 5-8 sprinkler heads, this one I'm only at one of each, so we're still way ahead of the game!!

Dean, new place looks like a good start for sure. I wouldn't worry about the flooring, after you supply a bunch of drinks for the plowsite housewarming party, it may need some work anyway!!

Guess I'd better plan on holding off on another hard drive purchase for a while huh? Seems I've bought one about Christmas time every year for about 5-6 years, either for a new system build, or to add on to a system as we run out of room. 

My truck and little float trailer definitely got a tour today, Tottenham/Palgrave area this am (from Peterborough), then down to Regent Park, then back to Peterborough. First time the trailer was unhooked when I got home tonight since last Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Looks like a nice place Dean with lots of potential. Seems like a lot now but before you know it every room is on it's third coat of updating.Good times ahead...........


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1330397 said:


> what do you guys think about taking a pusher and mounting a second quick tach plate beside the existing one so that you can unhook and clip into the second tach thus sideshifting the pusher and giving you the ability to reach under tractor trailers by driving beside it. ??? I understand you couldnt load the thing up as it would probably push the machine, but if you cleaned a pass first and then moved your tach to the second position would it work ok? all the machines I have hired have auto quick tach's
> 
> other ideas?


That will work fine but not sure how a skid will handle it. We use our 14ft pushers for just what your wanting to do. When the lot is basically clean we go back in and clean under 1 or 2 trailers at a time to make sure we don't make it worse then it already is. Nice place also, all the places I've owned have looked worse then your place when I bought them.


----------



## Triple L

Nice new place Dean... Lots of potential there


----------



## ff1221

Place looks great Dean, it'll be nice having the space to do what you want.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Thanks for the comments guys

I think I will do the pusher mod and try it.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Congrats on the new place Dean!

*Careful what you post on here fellas...the epitome of ball scrapers lurks amongst us on this great forum!! *

Not going to mention any names...You know who you are...good luck.

Just remember...Karma is a *****!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Deans throwing the PS christmas gtg!


----------



## musclecarboy

When calculating license requirements, do you need an A when a trailer's disconnected weight is over 4,600kg or when weight transmitted by the wheels is over 4,600kg? My truck is already registered for the combined and I have AZ, just trying to figure out if an employee with G can drive with a dump trailer and 70XT attached.


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1330764 said:


> When calculating license requirements, do you need an A when a trailer's disconnected weight is over 4,600kg or when weight transmitted by the wheels is over 4,600kg? My truck is already registered for the combined and I have AZ, just trying to figure out if an employee with G can drive with a dump trailer and 70XT attached.


its 4600KG to the road as far as I understand it. Put more weight on the tongue and all is good.

"Any car, van or small truck or combination of vehicle and towed vehicle up to 11,000 kg provided the towed vehicle is not over 4,600 kg."

Call it gray.....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JohnnyRoyale;1330715 said:


> Congrats on the new place Dean!
> 
> *Careful what you post on here fellas...the epitome of ball scrapers lurks amongst us on this great forum!! *
> 
> Not going to mention any names...You know who you are...good luck.
> 
> Just remember...Karma is a *****!


Karma is a bitc h, I am sure whomever it was will be screwing up after the first snowfall and you will get that magical call for help.

All the best bud,


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The way that reads is that the towed vehicle can't weigh more than 4600. Its simple. Weight of the trailer and weight of its contents. Has nothing to do with ground pressure, weight/axle, tounge weight etc... My gooseneck puts lots of weight on the truck's axle but doesn't change how much the towed vehicle weighs.


----------



## Avalanche

*No Snow Yet!*

WET, wet, wet! No snow for us here in Burlington!


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1330782 said:


> The way that reads is that the towed vehicle can't weigh more than 4600. Its simple. Weight of the trailer and weight of its contents. Has nothing to do with ground pressure, weight/axle, tounge weight etc... My gooseneck puts lots of weight on the truck's axle but doesn't change how much the towed vehicle weighs.


I agree....if the trailer and contents exceed 4600kg you need an A... regardless of how you hook it up.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1330787 said:


> I agree....if the trailer and contents exceed 4600kg you need an A... regardless of how you hook it up.


Right from MTO web-site....


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1330781 said:


> Karma is a bitc h, I am sure whomever it was will be screwing up after the first snowfall and you will get that magical call for help.
> 
> All the best bud,


X3
I didn't take on one of my plow Guys for this season. Just told him today.....
Applied at someione I know and gave trash talk about me....

He had 3 accidents in 3 years all + 5,000$,I caught him steeling from me and I should give him another chance :laughing:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Whatd you post on here that lead to this ballscraper messing with you?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Lost 1 of my old age homes to a $65 per push bid.  Think I'm gonna buy a snowmobile this year, haven't been on one since I was a kid.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Didn't ride mine once last year! Making a effort to change that this year. So get one! I bet the parking lot royale got beat on will be full of snow to ride it in!!!!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1330781 said:


> Karma is a bitc h, I am sure whomever it was will be screwing up after the first snowfall and you will get that magical call for help.
> 
> All the best bud,


Hmmm maybe it's your buddy from LTS? Ballscraper never heard that one before but I like it. Sorry about your luck Johnny, everything goes full circle eventually.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, maybe, but I doubt it. I didn't lowball that one, we are still there, still happy.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1330967 said:


> haha, maybe, but I doubt it. I didn't lowball that one, we are still there, still happy.


That's good. How's everyone enjoying the rain?


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1331015 said:


> That's good. How's everyone enjoying the rain?


Still no kids so..............guess I'm still working too hard.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Or not bringing home flowers.....

Rain screwed us up today but we'll vbe back at it once it stops. Glad we're not farmers!!!!


----------



## Triple L

Just a heads up for guys with Arctic blades... Check your centre pin support tab, myn clean broke off for the second time, but we didnt weld it the first time so I'm pretty confident now 

Put the headgear on the 09 today, everything works


----------



## Triple L

Chapter 1 LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1331041 said:


> Just a heads up for guys with Arctic blades... Check your centre pin support tab, myn clean broke off for the second time, but we didnt weld it the first time so I'm pretty confident now


Were you out pre-plowing today..................????!?!?.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That looks like just the cole's notes version!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Chad... sell that blade on kijiji for $2500 and go buy your dad a boss incase you ever go down you have a spare.. just my 2 cents but that would be pretty cheap insurance. 
with all the money trees you have I would just order one up, just make sure you report that kijiji sale to the gov't 


Sorry Chad I just can't stand those artic blades. your  with me otherwise.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*iphone*

raining again...

these are pretty funny if your looking for a laugh. the iphone always autocorrects on me.

http://damnyouautocorrect.com/category/best-of-dyac/


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1331071 said:


> Chad... sell that blade on kijiji for $2500 and go buy your dad a boss incase you ever go down you have a spare.. just my 2 cents but that would be pretty cheap insurance.
> with all the money trees you have I would just order one up, just make sure you report that kijiji sale to the gov't
> 
> Sorry Chad I just can't stand those artic blades. your  with me otherwise.


I'd love to but that blade has its place in my company... The VXT's cant plow gravel worth a crap, unless its Feb. and things are right frozen.... The arctics dont think twice about soupy stuff and we plow about 5 acres of gravel...

Plus its my first blade so it has alot of sentimental value and 9.5' moves a fair bit of snow...

The back blades are backup when the front blades lie down.... But touch wood


----------



## Triple L

Anybody run china town packers???

Cheap loader buddy in Kitchener is selling these things I see... I need one, any thoughts?

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...Plate-Packer-with-warranty-W0QQAdIdZ324470234


----------



## forbidden

You boys had better install squeeges on your trucks the way the season is shaping up over there.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

A vibe plate is such a simple tool it wouldn't concern me like the loaders. I still don't think it would last like a dynapac or wacker neuson. I will be buying a name brand one in the spring. For the price difference though, I see no prob with the china stuff. If it lasts a season its cheaper than renting.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Chad I know how you feel about the arctic mines 16 yrs old. D#$M you autocorrect!!!
i


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Everyone I know that has an arctic says they are pretty bulletproof. One of my buddies has two now, but he is still looking for a wiring harness for it. He got a great deal, but the harness is going to make it not quite as good a deal as he thought. It is about an 05 Straight Blade.

Rain is killing us. We are doing a drainage job around a building and it isn't fun for the guys in mud. Our plan is to do alot by wheelbarrow because the skid steer is slipping so much.


----------



## cet

Went to put my Western V on the dump truck today. The pivot pin that allows the blade to raise was seized on both sides. I had seen it before so greased it tons when I put the blade together and after 2 years it was rusted in place. Only to an hour to free with a bit of heat. They should have grease fittings in there.

Chad I have seen a few Arctics break there. They are a great plow just a PITA to put on the truck.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1331218 said:


> Everyone I know that has an arctic says they are pretty bulletproof. One of my buddies has two now, but he is still looking for a wiring harness for it. He got a great deal, but the harness is going to make it not quite as good a deal as he thought. It is about an 05 Straight Blade.
> 
> Rain is killing us. We are doing a drainage job around a building and it isn't fun for the guys in mud. Our plan is to do alot by wheelbarrow because the skid steer is slipping so much.


Wiring harness used to be cheap for those plows Jon. What is he looking for.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Not sure, I will find out.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1331098 said:


> Anybody run china town packers???
> 
> Cheap loader buddy in Kitchener is selling these things I see... I need one, any thoughts?
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...Plate-Packer-with-warranty-W0QQAdIdZ324470234


Spend an extra 500$ and get a nice unit. I got some offered too a while back.
I stick with Wacker.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Pristine PM ltd;1331218 said:


> Funny sh it there dave. Funny funny stuff.
> 
> Everyone I know that has an arctic says they are pretty bulletproof. One of my buddies has two now, but he is still looking for a wiring harness for it. He got a great deal, but the harness is going to make it not quite as good a deal as he thought. It is about an 05 Straight Blade.
> 
> Rain is killing us. We are doing a drainage job around a building and it isn't fun for the guys in mud. Our plan is to do alot by wheelbarrow because the skid steer is slipping so much.[/Quote)
> 
> That job should dry out quick though being on a 45 degree slope. You know what would be great in there? A skid on 18" wide tracks! Really limits the amount of damage to the ground. I know someone that could bring a couple, but I hear those pr icks charge far too much! If its still pissing rain tomorrow give me a shout. The couch is getting boring!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

sounds good! Damage is kinda done at this point, just to slippery to move.


----------



## greywynd

Oh, we can always find ways to make more damage......

Couple years ago had a retaining wall that had to go in before a pool company could do their thing. Owner wanted it done on a certain weekend, as he wanted to help set grades etc as we went. One of the few guys that I would do it with, I've known him for a while. 

Stone was all there ahead of time in a corner of the yard, and had to carry it over with the excavator. Not a big deal, but it rained 3 days straight,and we were working through it. By the time we were done, the ruts in one area were so deep, the frame of the excavator was scraping the mud in the centre, so the ruts were at least 16-18" deep. It took over a month for that area to totally dry out so we could clean it up, at least it was outside the area of the pool so it didn't affect that part of it.


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1331098 said:


> Anybody run china town packers???
> 
> Cheap loader buddy in Kitchener is selling these things I see... I need one, any thoughts?
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...Plate-Packer-with-warranty-W0QQAdIdZ324470234


I have one like those but heavier. Bought it in '08 and last month I changed the oil, air filter, and plug for the first time and she works like a dream. It's a simple unit, not much to break


----------



## Triple L

cet;1331227 said:


> .
> 
> Chad I have seen a few Arctics break there. They are a great plow just a PITA to put on the truck.


Thats why the headgear goes on now and dosent come off till April... Putting the plow on and off might take 2 minutes...



cet;1331234 said:


> Wiring harness used to be cheap for those plows Jon. What is he looking for.


No they're not cheap at all for new trucks... A tip to save a ton of wiring and complete nonsense is to run led lights for turn signals and parking lights... That way you dont have to buy the booster pack which is a complete joke... I think the harness was $6-700 when I did my 09 up...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That's around what he was quoted by head office.

I will let him know, it's the guy that was with me in Bolton at the beginning of the season if you remember.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

btw, looking for a used 6-12 blade for a Compact Wheel Loader. 6 foot blade with 3 foot wings on each side.

Thanks!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Can anyone recommend a slide in salter to mount onto a GMC 5500?
Not interested in a tailgate salter. 
If anyone knows of a clean used one,,,that would work too. 
Truck currently has a 12ft Eloquip bed with removable sides. 
Truck is a low pro, I'm assuming 19,000 GVWR. 
I dont think the truck is setup hydraulically, nor do i want to make that investment.
I dont mind gas powered salters...this is going to be a backup and a truck anyone can drive as not everyone on staff has a dz...plus I'm just tired of beating the **** out of pickups with slide ins.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1331346 said:


> Can anyone recommend a slide in salter to mount onto a GMC 5500?
> Not interested in a tailgate salter.
> If anyone knows of a clean used one,,,that would work too.
> Truck currently has a 12ft Eloquip bed with removable sides.
> Truck is a low pro, I'm assuming 19,000 GVWR.
> I dont think the truck is setup hydraulically, nor do i want to make that investment.
> I dont mind gas powered salters...this is going to be a backup and a truck anyone can drive as not everyone on staff has a dz...plus I'm just tired of beating the **** out of pickups with slide ins.


There's a Honda gas unit behind your shop, I don't think it's going to be used much this winter :realmad:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Thanks Tom, 
I also have 2-8 ft slide ins I will have ready to go just in case. 
Need something with a little more capacity for this truck.


----------



## GMC Driver

I've bought a couple stainless ones (8') over the past few years. Our 5500 runs with an 8', but could really use a 10'. All of mine are (or have been converted to) 12V with a Leeson motor - quite easy to install, and give no trouble at all.

Try Paul @ Parkview - he can generally compete on pricing, and has stock on the ground.

http://www.snowplowparts.ca/


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1331098 said:


> Anybody run china town packers???
> 
> Cheap loader buddy in Kitchener is selling these things I see... I need one, any thoughts?
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...Plate-Packer-with-warranty-W0QQAdIdZ324470234


Like it was said before, the technology is pretty basic probably can't go wrong, I've been looking for a reversible plate cheap I might just run down and get one of those, $1200 is hard to beat.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Johnny, if your looking for a good deal and your handy tinkering. I have a 5 yard Hiway and a 2 yard Homemade... chains and shells are good but they need motors and controls...and ?.Neither has seen work or in 5+ years so if you want $500 each and haul them away.
http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1039277&postcount=12


----------



## CGM Inc.

Crazy how wet everything is!


----------



## Triple L

People are nutz! Budda takes a walker mower with a full jagg of grass and dumps it by the curb, and expects the city will clean it up..... Nothing is more unprofessional then that my goodness.... Just a huge pile of grass infront of the customers house....


----------



## CGM Inc.

one of the lower end parts of town around here u see piles of leaves everywhere along the townhouse boulevards. One way to be cheap! They sit there for 2 weeks now but a lot cheaper vs. sucking them up with a VAC truck and disposing them! My phone would ring off the hook!


----------



## OntarioGuy

http://vehicles.wheels.ca/red-2009-gmc-sierra-1500-433521-transcanadanissan/

got a little laugh off this one. i saw it on the computer a week or two ago then drove passed it the other day and thought you guys might find it funny to.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Thats funny in a sh!tty kind of way.

What it should really should say is...

"Get to know our Service Advisors on a first name basis!"


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just picked up the black beauty from diesel depot. Runs like a scared rabbit again. Turns out it wasn't the turbo afterall but a faulty EBP? Sensor not allowing the turbo to build up any pressure. Only $68! Unfortunately by the time it got brakes, transfer case and diffs serviced, heater hose replaced etc... It was still 2700$ anyway! Been drivinbg the 3/4 ton all week, not used to sitting up here!


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1331907 said:


> Just picked up the black beauty from diesel depot. Runs like a scared rabbit again. Turns out it wasn't the turbo afterall but a faulty EBP? Sensor not allowing the turbo to build up any pressure. Only $68! Unfortunately by the time it got brakes, transfer case and diffs serviced, heater hose replaced etc... It was still 2700$ anyway! Been drivinbg the 3/4 ton all week, not used to sitting up here!


Yeah I need a water pump in my dually. Taking it to BR Powersource, 1/2 the price of Russ


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1331920 said:


> Yeah I need a water pump in my dually. Taking it to BR Powersource, 1/2 the price of Russ


Man the 2 of you have the worst luck with trucks is seems... Maybe you should start treating them like I do and you luck will change  lol ya right

Im sure all you guys will get a kick out of this story, so monday we had to use my semi retired truck for work cause the worktruck was in getting the seats cleaned... I felt sooo bad working it soo hard for the whole day that I had to send it in for a 2 day spa treatment HAHAHA, full claybar, organic salt cleaner deal (dont ask), polished with liquid glass, full shampoo, top to bottom... I work it hard one day and then spend $350 on it the next day, Sure glad I dont have a girlfriend or I'd be broke HAHAHAHAHA 

All in all it worked out real good as I picked that place up for snow plowing when we got to talking cause he liked my truck... Win win


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1331986 said:


> Man the 2 of you have the worst luck with trucks is seems... Maybe you should start treating them like I do and you luck will change  lol ya right
> 
> Im sure all you guys will get a kick out of this story, so monday we had to use my semi retired truck for work cause the worktruck was in getting the seats cleaned... I felt sooo bad working it soo hard for the whole day that I had to send it in for a 2 day spa treatment HAHAHA, full claybar, organic salt cleaner deal (dont ask), polished with liquid glass, full shampoo, top to bottom... I work it hard one day and then spend $350 on it the next day, Sure glad I dont have a girlfriend or I'd be broke HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> All in all it worked out real good as I picked that place up for snow plowing when we got to talking cause he liked my truck... Win win


Looks really good. I bet you work it really hard with those rims. I bet you couldn't even pull a sled at Fergus without letting off.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

If by "treating them like I do" you mean retiring them when they're old, I'm trying! Old man is on the fence about new truck still. Big black is going in for a spa treatment after it goes for paint. Hopefully next week. As anyone who's been in my truck can vouch, its long over-due for a spa day! You know its bad when my father and I just rotate trucks. 05 was ready so I met him at russ' with the chevy. He took his tools out of the 08 and left it for service and is driving the chevy. When the 08 is done, the chevy will be due again!!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...ents-3200-Series-Snow-Wing-W0QQAdIdZ324432081

Good deal?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Also chad you hit the nail on the head about the gf! Lily costs me more than the trucks ever will!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Upon posting that I realized I set JD up perfectly.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1332014 said:


> Upon posting that I realized I set JD up perfectly.


Grant I'm not like that and it wouldn't be proper if I made fun of your girls #[email protected]$% ways. I'm glad I didn't say anything.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, one day Chad is going to end up with some Kitchener RIM exec who could have modeled and shove her picture in all our faces, and we will be somewhat proud of him! haha























One day... 2029 ish, and the picture will be from 2000. hahahaha


----------



## Triple L

hahahahahaha that one was pretty good
Im not sure if I'd call that horst blade a good deal, seems like fair pricing


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I have always sworn no more Chevy or GMCrap but this one was a great deal in my opinion and hard too pass on. Putting a 10 ft Western Ice Breaker on it. It will be our backup spreader to the Internationals...and my 2 airflo slide ins will be backups to the backup. LOL.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

How good of a deal?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Its a beauty! Nice, always a fan of Aluminum


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1332005 said:


> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...ents-3200-Series-Snow-Wing-W0QQAdIdZ324432081
> 
> Good deal?


I got the same price from Premier for a 8-13


----------



## CGM Inc.

Nice to get a full day of work for a change! Should be back on track come tomorrow!


----------



## Triple L

Very Very nice truck Johnny!!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1332069 said:


> I have always sworn no more Chevy or GMCrap but this one was a great deal in my opinion and hard too pass on.


Nice ride! I hear you since my 5500 is the biggest POS ever!


----------



## cet

Jon I can ask the guy where I got mine when I pick it up. He had one in inventory just not sure if it was skid mount but I think it was.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1332073 said:


> How good of a deal?


Both the salter and truck were very good. All the aluminum on that truck is brand new.

I called eloquip and they want 11,500 for an 8'6 dump and underbody boxes turn-key


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sweet truck John.



musclecarboy;1332167 said:


> Both the salter and truck were very good. All the aluminum on that truck is brand new.
> 
> I called eloquip and they want 11,500 for an 8'6 dump and underbody boxes turn-key


I'm glad I bought mine when they were cheap and no one liked them.


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1332110 said:


> Nice ride! I hear you since my 5500 is the biggest POS ever!


your talking about the 5500 dodge right


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Voth is still cheaper! For a comprable product!


----------



## cet

Triple L;1332194 said:


> your talking about the 5500 dodge right


Now that made me laugh.:laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

cet;1332162 said:


> Jon I can ask the guy where I got mine when I pick it up. He had one in inventory just not sure if it was skid mount but I think it was.


Thanks! Much appreciated!


----------



## jg244888

ppm how do the rangers do with the plowing? im looking into getting one
Thanks


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Backdrag horribly, do ok pushing. Great for small tight places like downtown condo's and sidewalks.

Only use Blizzards, but sno-way's would be something to look into.


----------



## jg244888

Thanks I would only be using it for residentials. I see your trucks all the time by me


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ranger and resi's dont mix.

What major intersection are you near?

I don't care what anyone says. I can clear resi's way way faster with an F350 then with a ranger. I think a downpressure blade would somewhat solve this, but I still think a heavy blade is great!


----------



## jg244888

Bayview 401 where are you


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Scarlem!

Anyway, good luck with your purchase!


----------



## musclecarboy

jg244888;1332219 said:


> Thanks I would only be using it for residentials. I see your trucks all the time by me


I would get either a reg cab LB or ext cab SB and ebling to do resi's. 3/4 ton minimum.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

To start you don't need an ebling, if you have 100 resi's sure...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

One truck can do 50 resi's np as long as they are somewhat close. This would be great service, more of them? Less service.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Is everyones routes starting to take shape? Or are property managers dragging their feet like mine are?


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1332005 said:


> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...ents-3200-Series-Snow-Wing-W0QQAdIdZ324432081
> 
> Good deal?


That is screaming R.G. Peel buy me. You need me for your bobcats.



Pristine PM ltd;1332253 said:


> One truck can do 50 resi's np as long as they are somewhat close. This would be great service, more of them? Less service.


And don't want to all be done by 6am... And want a discount on top of it. 



Pristine PM ltd;1332229 said:


> Ranger and resi's dont mix.
> 
> What major intersection are you near?
> 
> I don't care what anyone says. I can clear resi's way way faster with an F350 then with a ranger. I think a downpressure blade would somewhat solve this, but I still think a heavy blade is great!


A F350 crew cab long box diesel.. Yea great driveway rig Jon.



CGM Inc.;1332105 said:


> Nice to get a full day of work for a change! Should be back on track come tomorrow!


Whats a full days work for your guys start at 9 pack it in at 1? Cant work its raining... But can still vacuum the truck in the rain outside the shop. :laughing: 

You can tell its home heating oil season. Diesel is going up.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Not for that price that's not what its screaming! I can buy 2 bobcat brand pushers for that. Love the blade but I 4000$ love it.


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1332382 said:


> Not for that price that's not what its screaming! I can buy 2 bobcat brand pushers for that. Love the blade but I 4000$ love it.


I think that Horst will out perform any push box where you are allowed to windrow.

Long term it is better to spend the extra money and buy what is best. One of my brokers has a 15 YO Western Unimount and it still has a few years left in it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Grassman09;1332337 said:


> And don't want to all be done by 6am... And want a discount on top of it.
> 
> A F350 crew cab long box diesel.. Yea great driveway rig Jon.
> 
> .


Uh? Don't want to be done by 6am and want a discount (rollseyes)? I am not sure what you mean by that, we try and have a 6-8 hour route, and can get 50 resi's done in that time with no issues. 6am? Well, that, as you well know if all dependent on when things snow.

And yes, a F350 ext cab diesel is a great driveway rig... the 8611 lp backdrags like a superstar. If we only did resi's I wouldn't have it, but because it is a mixture, it works out great.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1332041 said:


> haha, one day Chad is going to end up with some Kitchener RIM exec who could have modeled and shove her picture in all our faces, and we will be somewhat proud of him! haha
> 
> One day... 2029 ish, and the picture will be from 2000. hahahaha


I'm sure Chad will be divorced by then living in his shop.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1332439 said:


> Uh? Don't want to be done by 6am and want a discount (rollseyes)? I am not sure what you mean by that, we try and have a 6-8 hour route, and can get 50 resi's done in that time with no issues. 6am? Well, that, as you well know if all dependent on when things snow.
> 
> And yes, a F350 ext cab diesel is a great driveway rig... the 8611 lp backdrags like a superstar. If we only did resi's I wouldn't have it, but because it is a mixture, it works out great.


Most guys advertise saying done by 7 if snow stops by 1. Others guarantee noon service. All depends on the area. To be honest, I would want my guy to come after I left for work so the whole driveway could get cleared. I couldn't expect my guy to come once before 7 and again after I leave. JMO


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1332448 said:


> Most guys advertise saying done by 7 if snow stops by 1. Others guarantee noon service. All depends on the area. To be honest, I would want my guy to come after I left for work so the whole driveway could get cleared. I couldn't expect my guy to come once before 7 and again after I leave. JMO


I have never started my resi's before 8 am.(On overnight events.) Commercial lots go first and residentials during the day.But I'm upfront with them that that is how I operate. I have 2-3 that hold me up putting on their coats,scraping their cars and moving 3 or 4 cars around , out here if you do them too early the Town or County will just bury the apron with a nice furrow.

Couple of years ago if I stuck to the route it was 14Hrs. If you complained I recommended a guy in Town who just made a mess.

No Soup For You..............


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Mr.Markus;1332460 said:


> If you complained I recommended a guy in Town who just made a mess.


NIce!


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1332337 said:


> And don't want to all be done by 6am... And want a discount on top of it.
> 
> A F350 crew cab long box diesel.. Yea great driveway rig Jon.


You still doing residentials grassman?
Thats your website no?
http://drivewayclearing.com/index.html

Do you have a blower on your tractor?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Nice site Dave!
That service should be a hit in your area.

Looks like a friend of mine's site. www.clearmysnow,com


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1332448 said:


> Most guys advertise saying done by 7 if snow stops by 1. Others guarantee noon service. All depends on the area. To be honest, I would want my guy to come after I left for work so the whole driveway could get cleared. I couldn't expect my guy to come once before 7 and again after I leave. JMO


Wish everyone thinks like you do on this.


----------



## Cam.at.Heritage

Triple L;1332486 said:


> http://drivewayclearing.com/index.html


I like the website, its clear and has lots of info, but I would get rid of the video, I was watching it thinking "why is this guy wasting time and not doing anything, blowing for 2 seconds then stopping" wasn't till i went to youtube i noticed you were "testing" the blower.

I would find a better video or just not have anything. Rest looks good though.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Anyone out of burlington? 21 unit condo needs 12 month care


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1332616 said:


> Anyone out of burlington? 21 unit condo needs 12 month care


I have Brantford and Guelph to add to it....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Let's set up a new company then Stefan! Haha, except cl won't pay quickly enough! Haha


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1332736 said:


> Let's set up a new company then Stefan! Haha, except cl won't pay quickly enough! Haha


With regards to the internet I must say it is a wonderful tool to be on here! Guy that refereed the places is a friend of Grassman that I got a site in London last year....this is his return favor!
The place I got today is from a scraper that doesn't want to do winter anymore. Also quoted another place where the scraper terminated as per November 30th because he doesn't want to do winter anymore. It's tough to get insurance around here....

None of them want to insure snow in the GTA....wonder why!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cgm - whats a scraper?


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1332922 said:


> cgm - whats a scraper?


...landscaper  or property maintenance company


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

ah! Good times, I just figured it was there sites because I know they have some there.

I had to explain to Suzanne how much plowsite has helped me in the past few years, not with information, but with connections. Now if only they would lay off the editing I would be alot happier.

From this site I have met 6 companies that I work with every winter, and have been referred work and sent work. All in all, I can't complain at all about these connections.

It's funny to read some of my posts from 2006. "does anyone know much about Dump Inserts"??


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1332922 said:


> cgm - whats a scraper?


I could have been Johnnys new term - ballscrapers LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, yeah, that's what I first thought too.


----------



## greywynd

Pristine PM ltd;1332937 said:


> ........From this site I have met 6 companies that I work with every winter, and have been referred work and sent work. All in all, I can't complain at all about these connections...........


We can see if we can get you complaining this winter.......


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1332942 said:


> I could have been Johnnys new term - ballscrapers LOL


That's quite the typo..........lol.

Where I'm from "Scrapers" are dozer operators.Maintenance guys are "Landscalpers."


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I said 'connections' , I will complain all the time, don't worry!


----------



## goel

Quote:
Originally Posted by Pristine PM ltd 
Anyone out of burlington? 21 unit condo needs 12 month care 

I have Brantford and Guelph to add to it.... 

5 mins from Burlington and work in Guelph also - somewhat depends where and scope of winter work. I have pretty tight area's that we stick to and pretty stocked for winter, but lots of summer room.


----------



## greywynd

Complain all you want, after 12 years of marriage, I can pretty much ignore anything you can throw out!! LOL!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol 4 years ago I was living with 3 college buddies in oshawa, working for my uncle as an operator. I had just met this new girl who I kinda liked. I was talking with my dad about buying a bobcat. 4 years isn't very long, but can bring a lot of change!


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1332486 said:


> You still doing residentials grassman?
> Thats your website no?
> http://drivewayclearing.com/index.html
> 
> Do you have a blower on your tractor?


Yes that's my site. I toyed with the blower idea but only had 3 houses in Milton last year where she roams around from CGM and Pristine its not worth it. Prob one day get a blower for blowing back piles.

How did you find it Triple L? Google?



JohnnyRoyale;1332495 said:


> Nice site Dave!
> That service should be a hit in your area.
> 
> Looks like a friend of mine's site. www.clearmysnow,com


Ahh yes Mr Lareson. Good man, taught me a few things about snow and lawn. He used to be my foreman when we worked at Canadian Grounds I also subbed for him for a season. We chat every now and then. Think he has a few drives in my area. Have to get him outa here lol..



Cam.at.Heritage;1332504 said:


> I like the website, its clear and has lots of info, but I would get rid of the video, I was watching it thinking "why is this guy wasting time and not doing anything, blowing for 2 seconds then stopping" wasn't till i went to youtube i noticed you were "testing" the blower.
> 
> I would find a better video or just not have anything. Rest looks good though.


Would you believe I still get ppl calling how much for my driveway? Can you come look at it.

Yea I know my web company put my utube stuff up on the site and I didn't see that til this week and I think its pretty stupid as well. Don't have any driveway vids its one of the many I need to make this winter. Sold that blower last fall. I shouldn't have.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1332460 said:


> I have never started my resi's before 8 am.(On overnight events.) Commercial lots go first and residentials during the day.But I'm upfront with them that that is how I operate. I have 2-3 that hold me up putting on their coats,scraping their cars and moving 3 or 4 cars around , out here if you do them too early the Town or County will just bury the apron with a nice furrow.
> 
> Couple of years ago if I stuck to the route it was 14Hrs. If you complained I recommended a guy in Town who just made a mess.
> 
> No Soup For You..............


Maybe it's just a small town thing Markus, that's about he way we work it too, you give us any flak, no contract for you the next season. We do around 125 residentials annually and 98% of the customers know we won't be there until they are gone to work.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think that's an established thing. You are not desperate for every dollar, and don't need to put up with idiots.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Might be an age thing too... I bend over backwards for my customers and I enjoy the work but it comes down to how much can 1 guy do... it only takes that one difficult, non appreciative customer looking to haggle a better deal and blaming service to ruin a fun day out plowing.. (Always the same ones every month too) I've come to realize that I have enough work to make me an excellent living. 
I've also come to realize that tender every year municipal/County/schools coupled with The FOI Act have become very easy to win if you want to be the low bidder and give them your most prestigeous/profitable time slot.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Another saturday "double bubble". Mii-ex: 180/hr skidsteer: 180/hr, only me operating! Used the mini to rip out some curbs for an hour this morning. Waiting for the mexicans to form their sidewalks and then use the skid to carry them the concrete. Not a bad gig! 

Concrete truck has been here 10 min and the guys are still buildint forms! Glad I'm just an hourly operatoe.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1333326 said:


> Another saturday "double bubble". Mii-ex: 180/hr skidsteer: 180/hr, only me operating! Used the mini to rip out some curbs for an hour this morning. Waiting for the mexicans to form their sidewalks and then use the skid to carry them the concrete. Not a bad gig!
> 
> Concrete truck has been here 10 min and the guys are still buildint forms! Glad I'm just an hourly operatoe.


your making more then your girlfriend ? :laughing:



Ill buy the next round I promise.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I was gonna respond "she's still in bed" but then I realized that was what you were getting at!


----------



## greywynd

You coulda gave me a call....we could have billed for 4 machines then?!?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1333250 said:


> I think that's an established thing. You are not desperate for every dollar, and don't need to put up with idiots.


idiot = expert! 
They all know how to do the job alot better! Same applies to townhouses and condos!


----------



## Triple L

Grant - your bills in the mail for my one "ghost machine and operator" that was on the job with you today! don't forget to add that to their bill


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

has anyone ever used snow fence on any of their properties.

Im thinking about installing snow fence and looking for any pointers.
Its a seasonal contract so less snow is more $ for me.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap...-ktQXQ?docId=7ebe8c30383747ffb2ba4f759140f002

kind of surprising.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1333381 said:


> I was gonna respond "she's still in bed" but then I realized that was what you were getting at!


Any pictures?


----------



## DeVries

It will be here before you know it. This fall the leaves seem to be holding onto the trees long, not sure why maybe we need more frost.
A month of sunny warm weather would be real good to get some construction jobs done all this rain has put us behind.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JD Dave;1333516 said:


> Any pictures?


Yah, but I'd be in trouble if I posted them on "r.g.peel pics and vids" thread with the other pics of things I plow.......


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1333518 said:


> It will be here before you know it. This fall the leaves seem to be holding onto the trees long, not sure why maybe we need more frost.
> A month of sunny warm weather would be real good to get some construction jobs done all this rain has put us behind.


 the last week not much has come down. Linden are still solid green around here and didn't drop anything! Maples started slowly in some areas.
Locust and Ash are about done at least...


----------



## Triple L

I don't know how u guys afford to drive, today in burlington I stopped to grab a splash of fuel, my jaw literally dropped when I seen the $1.30 at the pump when I paid $1.09 yesterday here in KW, well the posted price was $1.19...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

In Trenton, $1.16 for reg gas. Didn't see what diesel was


----------



## DeVries

Triple L;1333572 said:


> I don't know how u guys afford to drive, today in burlington I stopped to grab a splash of fuel, my jaw literally dropped when I seen the $1.30 at the pump when I paid $1.09 yesterday here in KW, well the posted price was $1.19...


With all the layoffs in K.W they gotta keep gas cheap otherwise no body's going to be driving around.


----------



## Triple L

DeVries;1333613 said:


> With all the layoffs in K.W they gotta keep gas cheap otherwise no body's going to be driving around.


I agree, if RIM ever closed up they may as well just close the city up and call it a ghost town...


----------



## cet

I think the winter price just started for diesel. I paid 1.30 today also. Bit of a shock.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1333581 said:


> In Trenton, $1.16 for reg gas. Didn't see what diesel was


What were you in Trenton for ?
Did you give me a wave as you drove by?

Wait I know, you landed you jet at cfb Trenton....
Or did u trade it in for a carrier


----------



## GMC Driver

Leaves are starting now - the last couple nights of frost have helped.

I should see if I can copy a pic i got from a friend in CT today - just glad it's there and not here.

PS - was in the shop fixing today, and this song was played a couple times, can't get it out of my head. The video is hilarious!


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver;1333694 said:


> Leaves are starting now - the last couple nights of frost have helped.
> 
> I should see if I can copy a pic i got from a friend in CT today - just glad it's there and not here.
> 
> PS - was in the shop fixing today, and this song was played a couple times, can't get it out of my head. The video is hilarious!


Good song and video. Toby has some good looking lady friends.


----------



## rooferdave

haulout today:realmad: counting the days till I go back in and can play again!



















and speaking of things Dave's never get on... my boat brand is.........trojan!!


----------



## goel

Cheap salt anyone????

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...bulk-50-00-a-tone-screened-W0QQAdIdZ325458280


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Try to find the toby kieth song "running block" I saw him live and he played that. Funniest song ever.


----------



## greywynd

This one?


----------



## greywynd

This is a better version.....


----------



## CGM Inc.

Leaves are coming down hard after the cold night we had....


----------



## musclecarboy

Wow great. 15cm of snow tonight and I'm supposed to be laying brick on Tuesday in corner brook, nfld. we'll see how the MT clears snow


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Scared me for a second there Tom!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1334230 said:


> Scared me for a second there Tom!


Were you trying to figure out how much salt it would take to melt 15cm. LOL


----------



## Triple L

Picked me up a new plate compactor yesterday...

Hydraulic drive, 9hp Honda, price on it said $3800, scooped it for $1500...

Super great deal, anyone looking for one I'd recommend Bartell in mississauaga off hurontario... They make and test all their stuff right there, and the price well you cant go wrong... Everyone else is selling those china jobs with belt drive power reverser for $1200...

Levi has one of them, its a great packer just the belt drive reverser is spuratic... Sometimes its an instant shift, sometimes it takes 5-6 seconds to shift and that can put you in a tricky situation so thats why I opted for the hydraulic reverser...


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1334253 said:


> Picked me up a new plate compactor yesterday...
> 
> Hydraulic drive, 9hp Honda, price on it said $3800, scooped it for $1500...
> 
> Super great deal, anyone looking for one I'd recommend Bartell in mississauaga off hurontario... They make and test all their stuff right there, and the price well you cant go wrong... Everyone else is selling those china jobs with belt drive power reverser for $1200...
> 
> Levi has one of them, its a great packer just the belt drive reverser is spuratic... Sometimes its an instant shift, sometimes it takes 5-6 seconds to shift and that can put you in a tricky situation so thats why I opted for the hydraulic reverser...


How much force does it hit with? 7-8,000lb?


----------



## Triple L

6-7000......


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;1334240 said:


> Were you trying to figure out how much salt it would take to melt 15cm. LOL


At this stage, thinking about back pack blowing it away if it happened here!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

MIDTOWNPC;1333667 said:


> What were you in Trenton for ?
> Did you give me a wave as you drove by?
> 
> Wait I know, you landed you jet at cfb Trenton....
> Or did u trade it in for a carrier


ha, Suzanne's grandma is in Trenton. We haven't visited in awhile. It was weird driving by 45 and not getting off!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1334364 said:


> ha, Suzanne's grandma is in Trenton. We haven't visited in awhile. It was weird driving by 45 and not getting off!


Does Suzanne know about Dean Jon......?

Couldn't pass up a sunny day like today to have the leaf vacuum out. I'll take every sunny day I can get. Alot of my leaves are down and matted in mushy layers. One of my 2hr cuts took 8 hrs to clean up.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1334433 said:


> Does Suzanne know about Dean Jon......?
> 
> Couldn't pass up a sunny day like today to have the leaf vacuum out. I'll take every sunny day I can get. Alot of my leaves are down and matted in mushy layers. One of my 2hr cuts took 8 hrs to clean up.


We have some places we can't even clean up in a day with 10 Guys. Record load out of one site is still at 5 tons but it was wet that day.
If you add the man hours and equipment fall is not a money maker for the mature sites with many trees.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Should be an extra IMO. 

Do you guys charge to haul out leaves?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Most of my stuff is rural residential. Fall Clean ups are billed by the hour. They usually have a dump spot on site for garden debris
The commercial stuff that needs to be hauled away is usually a seasonal price. I get what I can in bulk with the high lift then the rest gets mulched. It's included in my seasonal price and I allow some gravy for it. The Kubota high dump picks up alot of work when I take it out in the fall. It's over 2500hrs but still gets people looking.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

All is included for us and for the sites that are new its an easy fall, but like you said, mature sites are horrible and can often cost you the month fee's in dump fee's.

Haha, everyone should know about Dean and his skills.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1334503 said:


> All is included for us and for the sites that are new its an easy fall, but like you said, mature sites are horrible and can often cost you the month fee's in dump fee's.


How do you cover that? Easy cutting months?


----------



## sepm

Quick question thinking about starting a shovel only business where others would sub the hand shoveling portion out to me. Would that be something that guys would be interested in?


----------



## musclecarboy

sepm;1334515 said:


> Quick question thinking about starting a shovel only business where others would sub the hand shoveling portion out to me. Would that be something that guys would be interested in?


Oh man does that ever bring back memories. 5 years ago thatts how I started subbing for pristine pm and cet and it went well. I'm sure it's a necessary service if your rates are reasonable and you're reliable. Shovelers are possibly the most unreliable factor of snow removal.


----------



## sepm

musclecarboy;1334520 said:


> Oh man does that ever bring back memories. 5 years ago thatts how I started subbing for pristine pm and cet and it went well. I'm sure it's a necessary service if your rates are reasonable and you're reliable. Shovelers are possibly the most unreliable factor of snow removal.


To clarify I would take care of the entire shoveling crew at a rate of x amount per hour for the crew lets say its 5 guys


----------



## adamhumberview

sepm;1334527 said:


> To clarify I would take care of the entire shoveling crew at a rate of x amount per hour for the crew lets say its 5 guys


for the past 3 years ive had a guy ive subbed out my walks to.. he got a set amount per month no matter how much it snowed.

he did 3 large commercial properties for me. i think its a great way to make some $$ if you have the labour readily available to you..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I hire a sub for all my sidewalks. It's awesome
On top I still have my blowers ect for more backup incase he were to need it
We both watch lots and walks and I call them out when needed / Plan the storm
I try and make it so that bobcats are close by on big storms to help him if needed
and to me it's one of the hardest parts of snow I pay seasonally and it works well
He tows a small trailer with atv blowers shovels salt bin ect. We also have salt bins on alot of properties


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Snow plowing, removal and salting service since 1992. *
Richmond hill, Thornhil -ONLY. *
We offer our Full Service *from November 2011 to April 2012. *
Commercial or residential . Rates for all season from $299 + tax (single line.) *
8 trucks on the road every day, 24/7. *
Please, call at 416-704-6881. *
Visit us on web site http://www.MrSnowPlowing.com

ad id 322105129

found this on kijiji. 8 trucks on the road???
Website shows a video of plowing. Wow!
I think I would ask for his drivers lic Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

They're not gonna make a cent with dogdes......


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

SEPM, I am very interested, please give me a call when you can. 416 737 8978


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Mr.Markus;1334746 said:


> They're not gonna make a cent with dogdes......


There not going to make a cent because that video shows them absolutely slow as hell!

His main business is a moving company... so I guess people don't move when it snows.


----------



## greywynd

Careful if you call Jon, you just might end up working for him!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1334766 said:


> There not going to make a cent because that video shows them absolutely slow as hell!
> 
> His main business is a moving company... so I guess people don't move when it snows.


And a dually crewcab is the perfect choice for driveways.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

adamhumberview;1334550 said:


> for the past 3 years ive had a guy ive subbed out my walks to.. he got a set amount per month no matter how much it snowed.
> 
> he did 3 large commercial properties for me. i think its a great way to make some $$ if you have the labour readily available to you..


One guy for 3 large sites seems like alot. What type of sites were they? are you going to need more guys this year? Was he using a blower or ATV?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1334766 said:


> There not going to make a cent because that video shows them absolutely slow as hell!
> 
> His main business is a moving company... so I guess people don't move when it snows.


I wasn't gonna comment on the video, maybe he just picked up that truck and blade within the hour... that was the nicest way I could say it without offending anybody..................cept maybe you dodge guys.


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1334731 said:


> Snow plowing, removal and salting service since 1992. *
> Richmond hill, Thornhil -ONLY. *
> We offer our Full Service *from November 2011 to April 2012. *
> Commercial or residential . Rates for all season from $299 + tax (single line.) *
> 8 trucks on the road every day, 24/7. *
> Please, call at 416-704-6881. *
> Visit us on web site http://www.MrSnowPlowing.com
> 
> ad id 322105129
> 
> found this on kijiji. 8 trucks on the road???
> Website shows a video of plowing. Wow!
> I think I would ask for his drivers lic Lol


Wow that's the super chinaman that plows my neighbors house and takes out the gardens every year! He lives a couple streets from me and also has a NBS dodge 2500 hemi cc lb with a wideout. I guess with 15 of them living in one house they dont need to make much to survive.


----------



## goel

MIDTOWNPC;1334551 said:


> I hire a sub for all my sidewalks. It's awesome
> On top I still have my blowers ect for more backup incase he were to need it
> We both watch lots and walks and I call them out when needed / Plan the storm
> I try and make it so that bobcats are close by on big storms to help him if needed
> and to me it's one of the hardest parts of snow I pay seasonally and it works well
> He tows a small trailer with atv blowers shovels salt bin ect. We also have salt bins on alot of properties


I would love to find that set up for over here!!!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

lol, that's 1 driveway with no snow in it in 1:45. Neige's vids show 5 drives fully snowed in, cleared in 1 min! I wouldn't post a vid like that as an advertisement. Not to mention its illegal to drive with a foot of snow on your roof.


----------



## sepm

Pristine PM ltd;1334764 said:


> SEPM, I am very interested, please give me a call when you can. 416 737 8978


sorry I don't currently offer this service yet just as I'm reading the forums I'm realizing that shovelers is a big issue for many. Just started looking into this idea today. What would you guys pay for a a crew of 5 per hour?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Like I said, phone me tomorrow and I can go over it with you. It is worth it to you to figure it out for the 15th of Nov, it doesn't pay amazing, but can be decent money.


----------



## goel

sepm;1334807 said:


> sorry I don't currently offer this service yet just as I'm reading the forums I'm realizing that shovelers is a big issue for many. Just started looking into this idea today. What would you guys pay for a a crew of 5 per hour?


The man is offering you a chance - CALL HIM.

payup


----------



## Triple L

Come on guys, he has a dodge, dont be mean, he has to stop for 15 seconds between gear changes to keep the trans all together otherwise it will fall apart at 100K or less


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1334832 said:


> Come on guys, he has a dodge, dont be mean, he has to stop for 15 seconds between gear changes to keep the trans all together otherwise it will fall apart at 100K or less


We have an old farmer here that plows about that speed, but he charges by the minute.payup


----------



## R.G.PEEL

His name Dave by chance?


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1334452 said:


> Should be an extra IMO.
> 
> Do you guys charge to haul out leaves?


Not at this point....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1334934 said:


> His name Dave by chance?


So that's how he got the name minuteman I thought it was for something else


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hey, credit where credit is due. 1:45 man.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Skippy number 3 of 3 finally came in from the US on Saturday morning. 
All three are getting 9/13 HLA's and FFC Quick Couplers.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JohnnyRoyale;1334991 said:


> Skippy number 3 of 3 finally came in from the US on Saturday morning.
> All three are getting 9/13 HLA's and FFC Quick Couplers.
> 
> View attachment 101823


Damn Skippy. The hla's will go on the loader arms?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

A manual FFC quick coupler is being mounted to the arms, and back of bucket will be modified to fit. Plow will be mounted on a FFC backing plate.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

these are replacing tractors or have you added alot more work
I like those Goodluck this winter


----------



## DeVries

JohnnyRoyale;1334991 said:


> Skippy number 3 of 3 finally came in from the US on Saturday morning.
> All three are getting 9/13 HLA's and FFC Quick Couplers.
> 
> View attachment 101823


Can't beat the skip loaders we love ours and will have a second one shortly. How far south did you need to go for them? 
There were a few in California that actually had full cabs but their price was too much for my liking.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

It was more like West...Wisconsin. 

We were originally looking for Case 570's but none had cabs.

Its as if there's one with a cab for every thousand without a cab out there. The Sims Cab wasnt something that intriqued me.

LIke you said whenever you found one with a cab you may as well have bought a 580 backhoe as the prices were pretty stupid.


----------



## Triple L

Nice looking units Johnny.... I was looking into those in the spring before I bought my cat... JCB dealer sucks here tho...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

if anyone is looking for an enclosed 24 ft car trailer one of my drivers has one forsale
It use to be mine but he bought it a year and a half ago The brand is
Southwest I owned it since new. I use to haul skids of monitors in it He is asking $6000 but open to offers. 
I don't have the sheet infront of me but I want to say it's a 2004 
It's white and been undercoated ramp has been replaced with new wood. Pm me for his phone number


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1334991 said:


> Skippy number 3 of 3 finally came in from the US on Saturday morning.
> All three are getting 9/13 HLA's and FFC Quick Couplers.
> 
> View attachment 101823


Guess I'm still a little fish in the pond! I get excited when I buy 1 piece of machinery!
Bulk pricing goes a long way! Nice units! Any reason why you go with the 9/13's?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1335078 said:


> Guess I'm still a little fish in the pond! I get excited when I buy 1 piece of machinery!
> Bulk pricing goes a long way! Nice units! Any reason why you go with the 9/13's?


Then I'm a minnow. I get excited for a can of armor all and a new set of wipers

9 fits in parking spots better ?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I guess that makes me goldfish? In the ppm sea world tank?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I went with 9/13 primarily for easier roading between sites (which at most are 2 blocks away).

Were still small fish too compared to some on here.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1335118 said:


> I went with 9/13 primarily for easier roading between sites (which at most are 2 blocks away).
> 
> Were still small fish too compared to some on here.


Significant difference between little and small!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

CGM Inc.;1335132 said:


> Significant difference between little and small!


Whatever you need to tell yourself stephan!


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1335198 said:


> Whatever you need to tell yourself stephan!


No idea who "Stephan" is....


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1334991 said:


> Skippy number 3 of 3 finally came in from the US on Saturday morning.
> All three are getting 9/13 HLA's and FFC Quick Couplers.


If you're gonna be in town the least you can do is stop in buy me a coffee and teach me a few things....

Nice units do they have 3PTH's on them.


----------



## JD Dave

Nice looking loaders John.


----------



## DeVries

Something we worked on today. Didn't like the orange from the Artic plow partner so we painted it Boss red instead. Should make for a good small condo site plow truck as well as plowing some wide sidewalks we have under building canopies.


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;1335525 said:


> Something we worked on today. Didn't like the orange from the Artic plow partner so we painted it Boss red instead. Should make for a good small condo site plow truck as well as plowing some wide sidewalks we have under building canopies.


Nice looking unit. Are those 4 door Jeeps actually much shorter then a reg cab?


----------



## DeVries

They are shorter by about 3 feet, the turning radius is a lot better as well.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1335525 said:


> Something we worked on today. Didn't like the orange from the Artic plow partner so we painted it Boss red instead. Should make for a good small condo site plow truck as well as plowing some wide sidewalks we have under building canopies.


Very nice! Guess my wife get's a Jeep once I retire the Durango!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think they are sharp and we almost got one before getting the ranger. Ranger just makes more sense for our applications.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Good looking rig devries. Do the newer jeeps like that still have super low gearing that gives them tons of torque out of a little engine like the old ones?


----------



## DeVries

It's geared fairly low, I'm not familiar with the older ones but these pull better than I first thought and the mileage is a lot better than a pickup


----------



## ff1221

Nice looking Units Johnny, should be solid money makers for you, same with yours Devries, I really liked my plow partner for doing driveways when I used it and it it's so much nicer for those tight spaces instead of trying to backdrag.

Triple, did you ever go and look at those cheap chinese loaders, the demo unit is on kijiji again, might go look at it Saturday, I'm intrigued, want to see what it's all about.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Thanks for the compliments guys, 

They do have 3pth's on the back...one even came with a box scaper and scarifier. 

I have never had an issue with JCB support. I normally find what I need between the three dealers around me, and if not the parts come in from Georgia next day or the UK in 3 days. They have even given me loaner equipment while waiting for a part ordered from the UK one winter. Cant beat that IMO.,..guess it all depends on who you know. 

That Jeep looks like a money maker...my wife wants the same setup on hers.


----------



## ff1221

JohnnyRoyale;1335785 said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys,
> 
> They do have 3pth's on the back...one even came with a box scaper and scarifier.
> 
> I have never had an issue with JCB support. I normally find what I need between the three dealers around me, and if not the parts come in from Georgia next day or the UK in 3 days. They have even given me loaner equipment while waiting for a part ordered from the UK one winter. Cant beat that IMO.,..guess it all depends on who you know.
> 
> That Jeep looks like a money maker...my wife wants the same setup on hers.


Maybe your wife should talk to mine, someone asked her the other day if she was putting a plow on her new 3/4 ton, and she politely explained that she was not. When I asked her before, she was anything but polite!


----------



## Triple L

ff1221;1335783 said:


> Triple, did you ever go and look at those cheap chinese loaders, the demo unit is on kijiji again, might go look at it Saturday, I'm intrigued, want to see what it's all about.


No I didn't. I was gonna buy a cheap plate compactor off those guys but I ended up finding a wayyyy better deal in Toronto last week


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Apparently I'm a pipe layer today...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Gay porn shoot?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Good one Jon. LMAO


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Jons in the game this morning. 
That was funny


----------



## musclecarboy

Had to run out to Kingston last night to grab a tandem roll-off truck for a buddy of mine because his driver lost his license and the scale checked him out good. Off to noof-land today...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

musclecarboy;1335869 said:


> Had to run out to Kingston last night to grab a tandem roll-off truck for a buddy of mine because his driver lost his license and the scale checked him out good. Off to noof-land today...


I was thirsty last night. Geesh u could have stopped by
I'm 3 blocks from the 401.

Have a good trip


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1335883 said:


> I was thirsty last night. Geesh u could have stopped by
> I'm 3 blocks from the 401.
> 
> Have a good trip


Buddy I was way too ready for bed by the time I was at cobourg, I would have been staying over


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

no problem just pulling your chain
The fur kids like when people stay over they just fight each other over who's going to 
"protect" the guests bed
I was in colborne (big apple) last night cleaning up some final things at a tenant house and handing out some candy

next time


----------



## CGM Inc.

Here is my latest equipment excitment


----------



## greywynd

Well, halfway through my 2nd day in Regent Park, haven't got shot yet! Now if we could just get dump trucks to show up.


----------



## Triple L

Is that a MTL?


----------



## CGM Inc.

MD


----------



## Mr.Markus

You'll like that sacrilegious K diesel in that machine, probably outlast every other piece on it.


----------



## Triple L

Hope you don't cut much hilly stuff... Very nice machine tho!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1336224 said:


> Hope you don't cut much hilly stuff... Very nice machine tho!


Its probably better on hills then a high lift gas model. Nice machine either way. I'm just happy to see the sun again and to be in the combine.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Makes the day feel stupid fast when you leave in the dark and come home in the dark and you've only been out for 11 hrs.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

How its made...Fisher Snowplows on right now on Discovery Channel for anyone who cares.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1336266 said:


> Its probably better on hills then a high lift gas model. Nice machine either way. I'm just happy to see the sun again and to be in the combine.


I wouldn't say any better but its most likely no worse... The high dump is all that heavy... Carrying diesel would just be the biggest PITA for us...


----------



## JD Dave

UOTE=Triple L;1336368]I wouldn't say any better but its most likely no worse... The high dump is all that heavy... Carrying diesel would just be the biggest PITA for us...[/QUOTE]

From what DKG tells me you don't have to carry any fuel because it will run all day.


----------



## Alpha Property

the 21hp in my zd21, which i think is the same motor they put in the walker, will run for about 12 hours streight on a tank of bio diesel.

Anyone planning a trip state side for plow stuff? I went to ESI last year to get my plow last year, but i need smart locks for the new VXT


----------



## Grassman09

Alpha Property;1336432 said:


> the 21hp in my zd21, which i think is the same motor they put in the walker, will run for about 12 hours streight on a tank of bio diesel.
> 
> Anyone planning a trip state side for plow stuff? I went to ESI last year to get my plow last year, but i need smart locks for the new VXT


Why not get them from parkview Niagara?

I go across so often I'm almost on a 1st name bases with the border guards.
100 gal Auxiliary fuel tank to fill the diesel machines up.


----------



## forbidden

Our diesel Walker outperforms our gas Walker any day of the week. Both are highly capable machines. The diesel though, way better on hills although it prefers going backwards up the steeper ones. No need to carry diesel with you either, it is not a thirsty machine at all. It is great as a fall cleanup tool as well. My guys blow out the beds onto the lawns, suck it all up into the hopper, dump it beside the vaccuum on the dump trailer and onto the next place. Takes alot of the work out of fall cleanup for sure. Even small poplar branches are not a issue for this machine. I am going to paint fangs and teeth on the front of the deck for next season when we have some down time between snowfalls.


----------



## Grassman09

forbidden;1336465 said:


> Our diesel Walker outperforms our gas Walker any day of the week. Both are highly capable machines. The diesel though, way better on hills although it prefers going backwards up the steeper ones. No need to carry diesel with you either, it is not a thirsty machine at all. It is great as a fall cleanup tool as well. My guys blow out the beds onto the lawns, suck it all up into the hopper, dump it beside the vaccuum on the dump trailer and onto the next place. Takes alot of the work out of fall cleanup for sure. Even small poplar branches are not a issue for this machine. I am going to paint fangs and teeth on the front of the deck for next season when we have some down time between snowfalls.


The gassers are thirsty. Have the 25hp Kohler half tank gone in no time.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I will be heading to Michigan early next week if you want me to grab something small.


----------



## Triple L

I have a hard time believing a MD will out perform a MTL when the MTL has 11HP more and 15lbs of torque more... JMO

I think diesel is awesome, diesel mowers just dont fit the bill in my company... 
This is how we do leafs...






Put 16 loads in the pickup on monday... Didnt think that was ever possible


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1336513 said:


> I will be heading to Michigan early next week if you want me to grab something small.


Would you consider a 2 yard salt dog small? I have to go that way too. Convoy?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1336201 said:


> You'll like that sacrilegious K diesel in that machine, probably outlast every other piece on it.


Let's just say I'm sick of Kohler engines!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1336517 said:


> I have a hard time believing a MD will out perform a MTL when the MTL has 11HP more and 15lbs of torque more... JMO
> 
> I think diesel is awesome, diesel mowers just dont fit the bill in my company... All gas in the summer and all diesel in the winter... Thats how we do it...
> 
> This is how we do leafs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put 16 loads in the pickup on monday... Didnt think that was ever possible


I had a site on Sat. 8hrs. Parked the truck at the opposite end than the dump site and emptied the hopper going both directions (pretty efficient) 15 truckloads from the one end, double that to 30 truckloads in 8 hrs. 3/4 tank of diesel. Wasn't talented enough to film it though. High dumps are worth every penny. Apparently Kubota has one now that's twice the capacity of mine.

Quote:
Originally Posted by Mr.Markus 
You'll like that sacrilegious K diesel in that machine, probably outlast every other piece on it.

Let's just say I'm sick of Kohler engines!

Give them to Rooferdave as boat anchors.


----------



## Alpha Property

Grassman09;1336462 said:


> Why not get them from parkview Niagara?
> 
> I go across so often I'm almost on a 1st name bases with the border guards.
> 100 gal Auxiliary fuel tank to fill the diesel machines up.


Everything from parkview is pritty close to double what stuff costs from Equipment Specialists in Virginia,
and your able to write off fuel purchaced in the states ok?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1336541 said:


> Let's just say I'm sick of Kohler engines!
> 
> Give them to Rooferdave as boat anchors.


I have 4 of them that he can have....they would look good on a Trojan!
3rd Kubota Diesel for us now....what's better in Winter must also be better in summer  For the marginal higher price I go with a diesel any time a day.
Running colored diesel also makes it more affordable.


----------



## Grassman09

Alpha Property;1336547 said:


> Everything from parkview is pritty close to double what stuff costs from Equipment Specialists in Virginia,
> and your able to write off fuel purchaced in the states ok?


Yea almost everything is that way here.Yes convert it into Canadian and there should be no problem.


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1336558 said:


> I have 4 of them that he can have....they wood look good on a Trojan!
> 3rd Kubota Diesel for us now....what's better in Winter must also be better in summer  For the marginal higher price I go with a diesel any time a day.
> Running colored diesel also makes it more affordable.


Make your own and its even more affordable. Use the WVO from Georgetown.


----------



## Triple L

I was always kinda interested and thought it was cool... Until u see them pouring that stuff into the big green greaser bin... Changes all your thoughts on everything, I'll stick with real diesel...


----------



## rooferdave

anyone looking for storage trailers? I have a few 48 foot trailers for sale, looking for between 1200 to 2500 each or.... who wants to start the bidding lol

also going to be selling some tires and rims (spares off some of the 48' trailers)


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Do the trailers leak?
Where are they located approx?


----------



## rooferdave

no they do not leak (if they did I know some one...) in Ajax


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Just received

http://www.battlefieldequipment.ca/pdf/Used Equipment.pdf


----------



## JD Dave

rooferdave;1336747 said:


> anyone looking for storage trailers? I have a few 48 foot trailers for sale, looking for between 1200 to 2500 each or.... who wants to start the bidding lol
> 
> also going to be selling some tires and rims (spares off some of the 48' trailers)


10-00. 20'S by chance and if so what do you want for them?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-cars-trucks-1997-PINK-DODGE-2500-W0QQAdIdZ327151818

I only posted the picture Im making no comment. Everyone just go like this


----------



## Mr.Markus

Dean I warned you that getting married would make you buy strange things for your wife.....
When the house renos start you'll be using it as a back up truck.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1337040 said:


> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-cars-trucks-1997-PINK-DODGE-2500-W0QQAdIdZ327151818
> 
> I only posted the picture Im making no comment. Everyone just go like this


Matches your trailer LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

Anyone know where I can get a hydraulic thumb for a 580 SuperL.?


----------



## snowplowchick

Hi Boys.

Handed in a municipal tender 1.5 hours before time was up.
Municipality issues Addendum between handing tender in and closing.
Addendum only changes duedate by a week, allowing another full week to hand in package.
Tender submission was one page, entered in a manila envelope that in hindsight was totally see-through.
Went to pick up tender package from municipality to resubmit, and noticed that we were the only bid.

Funny, huh. Guess I had better sharpen my pencil, and invest in better envelopes.

Edited to say that pink truck is one of the ugliest trucks I have ever seen. Hope you can hide it in your garage.


----------



## Triple L

I wouldnt want to see the monthly rental bill for those... I counted 21 plus theres a 310sj you cant really see... payup


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

The pink is ugly but will never die. That era Dodge was the best in my opinion.


----------



## rooferdave

snowplowchick;1337131 said:


> Edited to say that pink truck is one of the ugliest trucks I have ever seen. Hope you can hide it in your garage.


uh oh does this mean my boat cradle is ugly?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'm just kiddin around letting you guys have a few jabs


----------



## rooferdave

while I am in a posting mood, I moved to a 9300 sq ft unit in June, I now am trying to rent 7,000 sq ft of it, the tenants that said they were in backed out when I pulled the trigger on the deal, anyone looking for space in toronto st clair/ kennedy?


----------



## rooferdave

me again! Clintar beat the guy I work for for a lot of sites (wow! talk about lowballing!) I may have a pile of toys rusting for the winter but no final word, so I am starting to worry, keep me in mind if anyone needs help this winter. My aforementioned 9300 sq ft shop is not helping my comfort level either...


----------



## snowplowchick

rooferdave;1337315 said:


> uh oh does this mean my boat cradle is ugly?
> 
> ]


If that is you in the pictures, you are surprisingly much better looking than your screen name suggests.

No comment on the boat cradle.

Sorry about the tenant problems. Relying on tenants to make a payment go round is not worth the stress.


----------



## JD Dave

snowplowchick;1337353 said:


> If that is you in the pictures, you are surprisingly much better looking than your screen name suggests.


Your going to make LLL very jealous. LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1337409 said:


> Your going to make LLL very jealous. LOL


He's still thinking about her see through envelopes.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

So did Tom make it over the snow? Or did a nor'easter get him?


----------



## schrader

The 5085M finally showed up today, now off to mount the 8611


----------



## CGM Inc.

schrader;1337883 said:


> The 5085M finally showed up today, now off to mount the 8611


Nice units!


----------



## greywynd

Does this mean Tom's branched out and gone National?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Got my insurance renewed today  after all the Tractor BS they kicked me out....
Got quotes that are quiet significant in $$$
Real good deal at the end but basically 2 quotes from the same carrier ended up being 40% difference!
My broker has no explanation but will loose the business from me because of it.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Whos the broker? Mine only went up 300 bux because of 60k flood claim last winter.

Anyone have a western v plow controller laying around they want to sell?


----------



## DeVries

Mine went down thanks to GPS


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Who did you end up going with Allard?
Come to think of it...mine doesnt even know we're tracked.


----------



## DeVries

We went with Go GPS (geo tab). 28.00 per month and the units are 400.00 for the units that track your salter, plow etc functions. Just the simple tracking unit was 250.00 and 28.00 per month. More options than some of the other units on the market.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Interesting...


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1337940 said:


> Whos the broker? Mine only went up 300 bux because of 60k flood claim last winter.


Old Broker is from Owen Sound, CG&B is getting it.


----------



## B&E snowplowing

I know this is most likely the wrong forum, however I'm going to post anyway.....

I have a "new to me" 2000 Silverado 4X4 extended cab, 1500 that I have just installed a 7.5 meyer straight blade (poly). 

Should I install timbrens on the front. When I raise the plow the front drops just over 2 inches. When I drive the truck on the road the bottom of the A Frame hits the road when going over bumps, or when I am going over a curb.

Will timbrens raise the front end of the truck at all, also I must note that I did not have any ballast in the back, I usually run with about 600 pounds in the bed

I was going to turn up the torchen bars a couple of turns, add the ballast, but looking for other opinion's as to wheather or not to add the timbrens.

Thanks for everyone thoughts.


----------



## CGM Inc.

B&E snowplowing;1338021 said:


> I know this is most likely the wrong forum, however I'm going to post anyway.....
> 
> I have a "new to me" 2000 Silverado 4X4 extended cab, 1500 that I have just installed a 7.5 meyer straight blade (poly).
> 
> Should I install timbrens on the front. When I raise the plow the front drops just over 2 inches. When I drive the truck on the road the bottom of the A Frame hits the road when going over bumps, or when I am going over a curb.
> 
> Will timbrens raise the front end of the truck at all, also I must note that I did not have any ballast in the back, I usually run with about 600 pounds in the bed
> 
> I was going to turn up the torchen bars a couple of turns, add the ballast, but looking for other opinion's as to wheather or not to add the timbrens.
> 
> Thanks for everyone thoughts.


Definetly crank the torsion bars! Timbrens as well.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Hit a ******* deer on my way home tonite. Country living is for ********. I'm moving back to the city.


----------



## Mr.Markus

They are seriously on the move this year. I came up on a cluster of 10-15 of them an a sideroad less than 100ft from a busy highway at 4pm. I don't think anyone on the highway was doing less than 110km/hr. 

Hope you're ok and that it'll buff out.


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1338017 said:


> Old Broker is from Owen Sound, CG&B is getting it.


I play golf with the B in CG&B


----------



## Triple L

Timbrens wount raise the front end at all... Crank the T bars and call it good, 6 turns or so... Any half ton that I've been in the plow frame always hit the curbs... Dodge, GM didn't matter... No big deal, good for loader work lol


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1338276 said:


> Timbrens wount raise the front end at all... Crank the T bars and call it good, 6 turns or so... Any half ton that I've been in the plow frame always hit the curbs... No big deal, good for loader work lol


Do you really push that far past the curb anyways?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;1337883 said:


> The 5085M finally showed up today, now off to mount the 8611


Nice tractors


----------



## ff1221

JohnnyRoyale;1338208 said:


> Hit a ******* deer on my way home tonite. Country living is for ********. I'm moving back to the city.


Hope you're OK Johnny, send the deer my way, I'm hoping to hit one on Monday, but 'm not using a truck.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1338249 said:


> I play golf with the B in CG&B


Guess u put a good word in for me!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

ff1221;1338379 said:


> Hope you're OK Johnny, send the deer my way, I'm hoping to hit one on Monday, but 'm not using a truck.


That must be an easy hunt out your way....maybe I should join you.?

Luckily I only clipped the deer's back legs and didn't nail it dead centre...man it came out so fast I had no time to react until after I hit it ...then it dissapeared into the field. My front bumper and fender is pushed in...not bad really but enough ...I'm just glad it happened while I was driving my old Ford and not my wifes Jeep or my other truck. On the search for a bumper today...maybe its time for one of these www.ironbullbumpers.com


----------



## Triple L

"With June and July coming in as the only two drier than average months and a really wet October we are back talking about how wet 2011 has been. In fact at 941.0 mm for the year so far, it is the fourth wettest first 10 months on record."


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1338407 said:


> "With June and July coming in as the only two drier than average months and a really wet October we are back talking about how wet 2011 has been. In fact at 941.0 mm for the year so far, it is the fourth wettest first 10 months on record."


I only missed one cut this season, everything pretty much stayed green here. Watched the poor farmer sink his combine yesterday trying to get his beans in from a lower field.
They don't look near as good as last year.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*cartoon*

thought this was funny.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

hey chad, thanks again for the cheque I hope I left you enough in the bank for a cup of coffee and a donut. .. :laughing: I won't miss snow, trust me :laughing:

KIDDING (Chad gave me a cheque for some computer work... it was blank.) Hope you didnt go into cardiac arrest... did you go check your balance? LOL


----------



## Triple L

Don't worry the brinks truck isn't coming till next week to grab my $$$... Anything more then a couple hundred will be NSF LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I voided it and gave it to Deere for the monthly payment withdrawals 
Lol. I'll give you a shout in a few days. Back to the bench for me 

Cheers


----------



## Triple L

Jon Pristine - You don't have a tracked skid steer???? What the crap man, Grant does! Like come on....... 

Give that one 2 weeks................ there will be a brand new Trex sittin at the yard  hahaha too funny


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahahahaha, funny guy


----------



## DeVries

Does anyone have the skid steer attachment for the big sod rolls they want to rent for a few days or anyone know who rents them?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

They are anti icing the roads in port perry 
The wife is visiting her sister up there. Wtf.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1338725 said:


> They are anti icing the roads in port perry
> The wife is visiting her sister up there. Wtf.


They have been doing it around here several times now...has to do with air temperature and dew point 
I still say it is a waste of money this early in the season and where the temperatures are.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Anti icing on 400 and 9 this morning too.

First time I gave jake my visa for fuel he said "I'm going to Mexico" I told him he might make it to brampton, certainly not mexico!

Might have to sell jon MY skid soon. Customer was supposed to give me a cheque for demolishing 2 concrete loading docks. Called instead to apoologiize. The building owner is 300k behind on paying. The contractor is suing. No money to pay me.


----------



## goel

R.G.PEEL;1338751 said:


> Anti icing on 400 and 9 this morning too.
> 
> First time I gave jake my visa for fuel he said "I'm going to Mexico" I told him he might make it to brampton, certainly not mexico!
> 
> Might have to sell jon MY skid soon. Customer was supposed to give me a cheque for demolishing 2 concrete loading docks. Called instead to apoologiize. The building owner is 300k behind on paying. The contractor is suing. No money to pay me.


Nothing SUCKS more than not getting PAID.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1338725 said:


> They are anti icing the roads in port perry
> The wife is visiting her sister up there. Wtf.


Is the "WTF" because they're anti icing or because she left you behind to visit her sister...

I got an ultimatum... "Finish the #@$%#$ front yard before it snows."

So I be working through the weekend...glad there's gonna be an extra hour.


----------



## CGM Inc.

goel;1338755 said:


> Nothing SUCKS more than not getting PAID.


I have one of those as well, not a big deal but they have the kindnes to ask me to quote maintenance on a Townhouse complex even so they didn't pay me at +60 days now.
Was just a small construction job for one of those "direct service" people that do all the home maintenance stuff. Didn"t even know they do condo's


----------



## R.G.PEEL

This was an 11k job which I hired a friend's 320 cat/breaker for. I owe him 8k out of that to him.I. Still have to pay him. Sucks anytime, but ewpecially coming into slow season, even harder to take.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I would never be happy working for a big company running their machines, but days like this, an 40 hour week and an operators wage would be nice!


----------



## Mr.Markus

That sucks Grant....friend in the business and I were discussing over lunch how there were very few extras this year with alot of our customers.Which is unnerving. I'm seeing a huge turn in my market over the past couple years.
Makes us old guys nervous too.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

DeVries;1338644 said:


> Does anyone have the skid steer attachment for the big sod rolls they want to rent for a few days or anyone know who rents them?


Ask the sod company or try Total Rentals.


----------



## Triple L

Local company Randy Adams trucking makes it #68 on the top 100...

Grossing $1,750,000...

Pretty cool


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1338849 said:


> Local company Randy Adams trucking makes it #68 on the top 100...
> 
> Grossing $1,750,000...
> 
> Pretty cool


Did he knock out RIM......?


----------



## greywynd

This (so far!) is the first year I haven't got stung in the last 4. Each year it got better though, I got stung for less each time. First one was just under 10K, second about 4K, and last year it was about 1600. Similar scenario each time, get partial payment for work already done, but then fight and fight for the balance. First one I took to court and won, then had a writ filed on the property. Still waiting for something to happen so it has to be paid out. 

Second one I was working as a sub, the main contractor dragged it out. I suggested some options for him, but they sold the house before he acted on it. I should have pursued him farther, but we were still working on other projects at the time.

Last one was a general cluster f***. In that case there was a big discrepancy between the owners and a... let's say 'consultant'. Bumped into the owners the other day, and was told to be prepared to receive a summons to appear on their behalf, as they are now preparing to take him to court. Seems his invoicing and their payouts on the job don't add up for some reason.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Sucks to hear that Grant. Im soo done taking it up the a$$ I refuse to work for a GC unless its a government job. No private ICI work for us anymore...unless its prepaid draws..and that is yet to happen. LOL.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

We do prepaid draws on all first time customers. Repeats get credit. This guy was good a dozen times, now not so much. You're right about govt jobs but my beef then is that usually a 10 percent holdback takes forever to get as govt projects have 20 levels of consultants to approve every 2$ change order


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1338761 said:


> Is the "WTF" because they're anti icing or because she left you behind to visit her sister...
> 
> I got an ultimatum... "Finish the #@$%#$ front yard before it snows."
> 
> So I be working through the weekend...glad there's gonna be an extra hour.


I can't believe they are spraying that stuff. She can visit all
She wants. The fur kids and I are holding down the fort. I was out last night 
Looks good btw


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Any one have any lines on rubber cutting edges for a pusher??? Any better than the rest?? Looking to convert a steel edge to rubber for a loader. Worried about catching a catch basin....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I used to plow a street that hadn't been top coated. The manholes were raised 2". We went to chambers and cook (goodyear rubber distributor) and bought 1x8 rubber. Punched out holes in the metal cutting edge, and made metal plates to mirror it. With the rubber sandiched between the two plates it stayed still. No bunching up or uneven wearing. Worked awesome anmd when you hit a manhole at 10km/hr or so you didn't even feel it. They're on Steelcase Rd just east of woodbine on the north side. Can't miss it. You have to go around back.


----------



## snowplowchick

DeVries;1338644 said:


> Does anyone have the skid steer attachment for the big sod rolls they want to rent for a few days or anyone know who rents them?


If you can't find one, I have one but its over an hour from you. 400/day


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

snowplowchick;1339180 said:


> If you can't find one, I have one but its over an hour from you. 400/day


all of a sudden tripleL needs to lay some sod...


----------



## Triple L

LOL thats a bit too expensive for me HAHAHAHA

Too funny LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1339196 said:


> LOL thats a bit too expensive for me HAHAHAHA
> 
> Too funny LOL


When did you get a red truck?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

How much do the big rolls of sod cost?


----------



## DeVries

Pristine PM ltd;1339207 said:


> How much do the big rolls of sod cost?


About 3.00 per meter depending on how much you are ordering. Site we are doing is open but hilly the big rolls will be quicker to lay than the small ones I'm told.

Snowplowchick

The price sounds fair but an hour west is to far for me, maybe Chad doesn't mind driving to London to get it for me.


----------



## snowplowchick

DeVries;1339284 said:


> About 3.00 per meter depending on how much you are ordering. Site we are doing is open but hilly the big rolls will be quicker to lay than the small ones I'm told.
> 
> Snowplowchick
> 
> The price sounds fair but an hour west is to far for me, maybe Chad doesn't mind driving to London to get it for me.


I guess you'll never find out where it is lol. That's ok, it's new, I didn't want to get it dirty anyway.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

this would suck!!! 
Diesel shortage leads to fuel rationing







Co-op has limited diesel to 200 litres per person per day, reports say Petro Canada has done the same



Reported by Ashley Wills

First Posted: Nov 4, 2011 9:45pm | Last Updated: Nov 4, 2011 9:47pm

Change text size: + - 


A diesel draught has resulted from a hydrogen sulphide shortage in Alberta and the refinery explosion in Regina last month, some fuel stations to limit the amount of fuel people can buy.

Truck driver Jeff Sturgeson learned on Friday that his Co-op fuel card has been restricted to 200 litres per day.

Fortunately for him he only makes short trips within the province, but others aren't so lucky.

"If you can't get fuel you can't make your deadline."

Sturgeson said that 200 litres is not enough to make a trip from Saskatoon to Regina and back. 

He was informed that this rationing will be in place for at least two weeks.



Got this from a 
Saskatchewan radio news feed.


----------



## Alpha Property

so i'm back to stressing about this year but now the other way, I was thinking up until last week that I was going to be looking for a part time job this winter, then the call comes in for 2 small apartment buildings for one guy and then 1 for another guy, people are starting to call that I did driveways for last year, and I just got an e-mail from a customer that I gave a quote to that was due back October 17th, and he's in now for 3 sites plus his house. Now I'm thinking I have like 8-12 hours worth of snow work to do, and my spare truck has a blown up rear end, and my little hitch mounted salter needs to be re wired, and now I need to look for either a drop salt spreader or one that has guards on both sides so I can salt sidewalks that are like 48inches wide..... are those "snowplow" shovels really that much better than a crappy tire yard works special?...... crap now i need to get 2 of the single stage blowers working.... I miss my quad, that would have been awesome for all these new sidewalks


----------



## Mr.Markus

I feel like that every year, and my wife tells me "It always evens out for you so relax." I turned off the phone and concentrated on my steps for a day. Not what I usually do so I wasn't as productive as I thought I'd be. I had 5 calls for new estate drives to quote next week.Thumbs Up should turn it off more often.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Looks good markus. Can't wait to see the "all done" pics. You did nice on the stairs. What did you use for aggregate behind them?


----------



## Alpha Property

good looking stone, a few houses in my area had the same looking brick as yours and they covered it over with stucco for a little more modern look, it turns out pritty good


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I hear a new company called midtown stucco does a nice job. Not sure if they go to your area


----------



## Mr.Markus

Simple cheap A gravel that I packed every 3-4 inches then topped with stone dust behind them. I was scrambling this morning after I removed the old pad and steps, found out why they sunk... 3 ft of plain topsoil underneath. I was counting on at least some compacted fill.

We think alike on the stucco, maybe next year or at least before I'm 50.


----------



## Triple L

Steps look great! Looks like you had some fun today...


----------



## Alpha Property

beautiful day to get in the christmas spirit, first round of lights up today


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1339630 said:


> Steps look great! Looks like you had some fun today...


Today was funner, the bigger stuff is more forgiving. Had a fun weekend overall.


----------



## Triple L

nice nice, what are you doing for a driveway?


----------



## Ducke

Are you serious about these lights ????? 
Just real quick looking at this picture I think you should give the customer back their money.
1) big gaps in the lights 
2) light hung down the roof to next level.
3) section of gutter not done.
4 lights are all uneven.

First thing I would have done is got the proper gutter clips so that the light hang in a nice straight row all spaced at even intervals.
I would have run the lights back into the roof line and ended the set there.
I would have run a cord down the roof along the side of the house to the lower gutter and started a new set there . It would start right up against the house and gone to the end of the gutter.

I'm sorry I don't usually criticize other people work because of little mistakes but this is just horrible.

Here is a job I did the other year.
Note the lights are nice and straight and even you don't see were we dropped down to the lower roof


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's staying gravel for now, It's a dirt road so I'm staying with what works. Plus... I know this crazy guy with a plow that tears it up every winter.


----------



## Alpha Property

lol thanks for the advice boss, this is my own house, with $60 worth of cheap costco lights.... I deffinatly do not do this stuff for customers



Ducke;1340324 said:


> Are you serious about these lights ?????
> Just real quick looking at this picture I think you should give the customer back their money.
> 1) big gaps in the lights
> 2) light hung down the roof to next level.
> 3) section of gutter not done.
> 4 lights are all uneven.
> 
> First thing I would have done is got the proper gutter clips so that the light hang in a nice straight row all spaced at even intervals.
> I would have run the lights back into the roof line and ended the set there.
> I would have run a cord down the roof along the side of the house to the lower gutter and started a new set there . It would start right up against the house and gone to the end of the gutter.
> 
> I'm sorry I don't usually criticize other people work because of little mistakes but this is just horrible.
> 
> Here is a job I did the other year.
> Note the lights are nice and straight and even you don't see were we dropped down to the lower roof


----------



## Ducke

Man you had me going there Alpha.
as I said I,m not usually that out front to blast someone for their work but man.
Guess you did better than me.
I install approx 180 units a season and I usually never get time to do my own. 
so the local light guy never has any light up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Looks good markus. Alot more fun the the siding I put up today
I did get all my fluids changed in the plows today and tested them all out
Ebling tomorrow and then project 8611 a la bobcat


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Not for anything, but to me that's the fun of christmas: putting up decorations yourself. My mother used to do a tree in the dining room that was fancy with all the lights perfect and no wire showing etc... We (my sisters and I) had out own tree in the living room decorated however we did it and it was unbalanced disorganized and tacky but man was it fun to put up! Something that's up for a month every year doesn't deserve high levels of detail. If you do it for a living, you need to be top notch. But anyone who puts them up at all is festive and shouldn't be ripped for doing something fun.


----------



## Alpha Property

i completely agree, plus this is my first year I get to do the outside of my own house, I want a giant tacky inflatable Santa to stick on the side of the chimney


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1339579 said:


> I feel like that every year, and my wife tells me "It always evens out for you so relax." I turned off the phone and concentrated on my steps for a day. Not what I usually do so I wasn't as productive as I thought I'd be. I had 5 calls for new estate drives to quote next week.Thumbs Up should turn it off more often.


Nice Hoe. The rock work aint too shabby either. What year is she?


----------



## JD Dave

Looks good Markus.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The hoe is a 99....the rock is Precambrian.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

sidewalk crew getting a little chubby, this will fix it.
wonder how much an hour this guy wants to sub





these guys are fast


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

anyone got any records from 1989 and what it was like?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The circle pattern in Deans second vid is exactly what I used to do before I got my atv, worked great, same blower as well, honda!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1340843 said:


> The circle pattern in Deans second vid is exactly what I used to do before I got my atv, worked great, same blower as well, honda!


You still seem to be running in circles.


----------



## DeVries

MIDTOWNPC;1340828 said:


> anyone got any records from 1989 and what it was like?


Well above average for us.....................................great.................................hope it's all rain


----------



## Triple L

jd dave;1340890 said:


> you still seem to be running in circles.


lol!!!!!!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1340828 said:


> anyone got any records from 1989 and what it was like?


A day at a time....they can't predict tomorrow but for sure the whole season in advance!


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1340731 said:


> these guys are fast


Reminds me of Chris' brother in law. Except he does that with a shovel!


----------



## Triple L

Nothing true'er


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I like that...think im going to put one up in my new office.

Anyone in the market for Mafia Blocks? 2x2x4...I think I have 75 -90 pieces.
Will check in the morning.
They have to be picked up in Innisfil.


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1341130 said:


> I like that...think im going to put one up in my new office.
> 
> Anyone in the market for Mafia Blocks? 2x2x4...I think I have 75 -90 pieces.
> Will check in the morning.
> They have to be picked up in Innisfil.


I guess I have to clean up my junk as soon as I'm back


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I thought I saw some stuff of yours on Kijiji? hahaha


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1341424 said:


> I thought I saw some stuff of yours on Kijiji? hahaha


Forecasting snow/rain for Friday........Weeeee!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1341119 said:


> Nothing true'er


I have a few in my store

"the bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten"

"the golden rule: the one with the gold.... Makes the rule"

". Credit rules: you ask for credit I decline and you get mad. I give credit and you don't pay, I get mad.... It's better that you get mad"

We have one magnet that says dobermans don't dial 911


----------



## greywynd

I like the 'credit rules' one Dean!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Sorry guys. Decided to keep the blocks-will use them for gravel and screening and garbage during the summer. 

I do have 2 8 ft Airflo salters I want to sell. PM me for info if interested. 

Hey Tom, the only thing you should be hurrying up to get out is the salters as my machines are all being brought down to site next week sometime...unless you are planning to come up with a skid steer in tow I dont know how theyre going to be loaded.


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1340643 said:


> The hoe is a 99....the rock is Precambrian.


She is still a fairly young hoe then. I was going to rent a friends 710D Hoe this winter. $1000 one way to float it here from London.


----------



## greywynd

That's a pretty hefty float charge, should be able to find something better than that if you call around. 

A 710 is a big hoe, they'll move a lot. They'll also drink a lot to do it though!


----------



## Grassman09

greywynd;1341657 said:


> That's a pretty hefty float charge, should be able to find something better than that if you call around.
> 
> A 710 is a big hoe, they'll move a lot. They'll also drink a lot to do it though!


That was with tax. But still.. I've heard from many people that they are thirsty animals.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grassman09;1341660 said:


> That was with tax. But still.. I've heard from many people that they are thirsty animals.


Just buy another tractor


----------



## Triple L

No doubt, what u got now grassman 6 operators working for ya?


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1341707 said:


> No doubt, what u got now grassman 6 operators working for ya?


7 but may need 2 more to do a big warehouse in Milton.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1341682 said:


> Just buy another tractor


Sure. Give me the money and I'll go and buy it this weekend.. I'll let you sit in it.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1341809 said:


> 7 but may need 2 more to do a big warehouse in Milton.


......bigger isn't always better someone told me b4


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1341814 said:


> ......bigger isn't always better someone told me b4


was that person female?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

They were just trying to make you feel better


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1341901 said:


> was that person female?





R.G.PEEL;1341902 said:


> They were just trying to make you feel better


I had ..............."was it your wife?" but i deleted it 3 times....thanks guys.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Ill take bigger loader over more employees any day.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1341906 said:


> I had ..............."was it your wife?" but i deleted it 3 times....thanks guys.


I cant wait all day for you markus. Im starting to look like the bad guy here.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1341901 said:


> was that person female?


No...a member on here.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1341908 said:


> I cant wait all day for you markus. Im starting to look like the bad guy here.


Dino the dog...........


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1341915 said:


> No...a member on here.....


10 4


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

anyone have an old fisher trip edge blade only POS they want to unload cheap. 
its for franken-dean project. cash or trade for laptop? pc? monitor?


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1341923 said:


> 10 4


little slow today.....didn't even realize where you Guys going with it


----------



## DeVries

Anyone have or know of someone who is selling a fuel transfer tank? Need one asap, with or without pump.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1341936 said:


> Anyone have or know of someone who is selling a fuel transfer tank? Need one asap, with or without pump.


One for a truck I assume? stationary on for sale out your way.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries;1341936 said:


> Anyone have or know of someone who is selling a fuel transfer tank? Need one asap, with or without pump.


http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-Diesel-Tank-and-Fuel-Pump-W0QQAdIdZ328362112

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...nk-for-the-back-of-a-truck-W0QQAdIdZ326293769


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;1341931 said:


> anyone have an old fisher trip edge blade only POS they want to unload cheap.
> its for franken-dean project. cash or trade for laptop? pc? monitor?


Does it need to be a trip edge? I have some full trip blades I could maybe work a deal on one....


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1341931 said:


> anyone have an old fisher trip edge blade only POS they want to unload cheap.
> its for franken-dean project. cash or trade for laptop? pc? monitor?


What kind of laptop? Still consider a blizzard speedwing? Franken project needed........


----------



## R.G.PEEL

My bro in law is going to make a bunch of them when he's done fabbing up 2 pushers. Depending how urgent you need it I can add one to the list


----------



## DeVries

Will he have it done in the next week or two? Steel or aluminium. Aprox cost?


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1341951 said:


> Will he have it done in the next week or two? Steel or aluminium. Aprox cost?


...same here! Aluminum 100 gal is what I'm looking for.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

you guys both posted at the same time.... lets have a reverse auction and see who wins.
lol sounds like a school board bid. 

I would like trip edge.


----------



## DeVries

A truck box mounted one. I've checked every where but no-one has them unless I go accross the border.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1341957 said:


> you guys both posted at the same time.... lets have a reverse auction and see who wins.
> lol sounds like a school board bid.
> 
> I would like trip edge.


If I undo a few bolts I'm sure I could make the edge trip.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries;1341959 said:


> A truck box mounted one. I've checked every where but no-one has them unless I go accross the border.


I bought from these guys....Canadian company. Transport Canada approved tanks.http://www.tidytanks.com/
They ship fast.


----------



## greywynd

DeVries, have you checked TSC? The one here often has a couple styles in stock....haven't noticed in the last couple weeks or so though.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1341959 said:


> A truck box mounted one. I've checked every where but no-one has them unless I go accross the border.


Cobra in Mississauga has them, got quoted 670$ for Aluminum 100 gal.
Have a 35 gal already from them that I bought last year.


----------



## DeVries

Thanks guys. I checked Princess auto but nothing didn't think of TSC. Will call tidy tanks tomorrow.


----------



## Grassman09

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200318087_200318087










I ordered this one from Northern Tool and a 25GPM 1" GPI pump off ebay. Says 2 weeks shipping time for the tank.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

speaking of frankensnow http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...uipment-athley-snow-loader-W0QQAdIdZ328682100

yikes.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

If anyone is interested in having one custom built a specific way, my bro in law tony is just about the best welder I've ever seen. He does live welds on the cross canada gas pipe and a lot of the work building the steel manufacturing plants. I have another nephew on the way so he's taking small side projects. His boss let's him use the shop all he wants so the brakes, mills, lathes, etc... Are all available to him. 

I'm currently having him built me another fuel tank and 2 snow pushers for a friend of mine. I'll post pics when they're done. He can do steel and have it powdercoated cheap, or checkerplate aluminum. He's been welding for 15 years for others, but I think now he's getting the entrepeneurial fever! PM me if anyone is interested.


The TSC suggestion is good. They had some really good looking aluiminum ones there when I was looking. They seemed a little bit light to me though. I bought mine from bobcat and couldn't be happier. L shaped checkerplate aluminum with a toolbox that fits on top of the L. Came with pump and everything. Solid as hell as jon can verify. Lol even me smashing it with one of his 8611 plows while loading on the float didn't hurt it! We fit 12 of them between his truck/trailer and mine. Lol looked like the delivery truck for kooys.


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;1342036 said:


> speaking of frankensnow http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...uipment-athley-snow-loader-W0QQAdIdZ328682100
> 
> yikes.


Actually.....I've ran one of those. They are quite a good unit, they will chew up frozen banks etc and load a truck directly. Biggest thing is they aren't as fast as newer stuff that has replaced it. The one I played with ended up getting the auger portion chopped off, and got turned into a stacker for a topsoil screening plant.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

TSC has one on sale...I'm looking for one too.


----------



## GMC Driver

I got mine at On-Trac. They had the best price for an aluminum L-tank. It's the only thing I have with a John-Deere sticker on it I think...

Bobcat of Hamilton used to carry them too.


----------



## rooferdave

I need some snow pushers making Grant if you can give me a call

JD I have 4 20- 10s that I have found so far

I also have to move a few big things, 20 ft stainless box, a 20 ft iron walkway, anyone have a float trailer that can move some of this stuff for me? Also one of my big loaders has to go to eastToronto from ajax, I got 1 quote of $400.00 is that expensive for 20 k?


anyone can phone me at 416-879-0975 or leave suggestions here


----------



## greywynd

How far are you talking Dave? Heck, I'd just consider driving it unless it's got an issue or something. 

Company near us has their own float, and they still drive their tractor pulled scrapers cause it's cheaper. Last I heard they were getting ready to drive them back to Peterborough from Napanee sometime soon.


----------



## RAZOR

I was driving around today and thought I saw one of my driveway stakes on a driveway that I do not service. After a closer look it seems that somebody copied my marker almost exactly. This almost as bad as last year when somebody went around to a few people saying he were me and took cash in advance and then disappered with the peoples money.


----------



## snowplowchick

I'm looking for someone to take over plowing and salting an institutional site in NE Cambridge(N of 401 and E of 24). PM me. Thanks.


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;1341959 said:


> A truck box mounted one. I've checked every where but no-one has them unless I go accross the border.


Not sure on price but I know Premier Equipment has them in stock.


----------



## rooferdave

greywynd;1342392 said:


> How far are you talking Dave? Heck, I'd just consider driving it unless it's got an issue or something.
> 
> Company near us has their own float, and they still drive their tractor pulled scrapers cause it's cheaper. Last I heard they were getting ready to drive them back to Peterborough from Napanee sometime soon.


its about 20 kilometers, Westney rd Ajax to Kennedy on scarborough it is being used daily right now but I would hate to see a 20 tonne machine break down on a road! Or rather to bill to recover it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

snowplowchick;1342512 said:


> I'm looking for someone to take over plowing and salting an institutional site in NE Cambridge(N of 401 and E of 24). PM me. Thanks.


Chad will do it but you gotta spend a saturday night showing him the lot.


----------



## musclecarboy

I would say the funniest part of my trip so far is the look on the employee's face when I went to the home improvement warehouse and asked for gas pipe


----------



## snowplowchick

R.G.PEEL;1342675 said:


> Chad will do it but you gotta spend a saturday night showing him the lot.


Ha Ha. I can't believe I am going to blow my cover for this one site. No Saturday night site meetings. lol


----------



## JD Dave

rooferdave;1342361 said:


> I need some snow pushers making Grant if you can give me a call
> 
> JD I have 4 20- 10s that I have found so far
> 
> I also have to move a few big things, 20 ft stainless box, a 20 ft iron walkway, anyone have a float trailer that can move some of this stuff for me? Also one of my big loaders has to go to eastToronto from ajax, I got 1 quote of $400.00 is that expensive for 20 k?
> 
> anyone can phone me at 416-879-0975 or leave suggestions here


Drive it, if it can't make the drive it shouldn't be doing snow work.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Bingo. And no matter where it breaks down my towing charge will only be 600$!!!!lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1342797 said:


> Drive it, if it can't make the drive it shouldn't be doing snow work.


Hows the harvest going?


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1342591 said:


> Not sure on price but I know Premier Equipment has them in stock.


$$$$ looked at them too.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Has anyone ever heard of or used "Magna Melt" good, bad, ugly?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I haven't, but on the topic of ice melt: I'm starting a 300 ton stone wall on monday that will go well into the winter. If I have some calcium chloride and mix it with water and soak down the granular, that should keep the pule soft like when you treat salt with "magic" spray? Has anyone tried this? If so did it wirk well?I've insulated with straw, which works but is messy and a pita.


----------



## Triple L

New diesel truck slogan - "it don't smoke, if your broke  "


----------



## greywynd

Haven't tried that Grant, but I wonder if just mixing calcium or salt in with the pile would do it even? 

Doing one of my own jobs today, typical of lately, get started, truck lined up, haul a load of fill out, sand in to replace it. Truck shows up, has an air leak that started while he was enroute. Spend til noon getting that figured out and fixed, hopefully we can still squeeze this one out by the end of the day!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

What is it the guidance councillors say? "Be your own boss?" I'd like to go back in time and slap them.


----------



## snowplowchick

R.G.PEEL;1343297 said:


> What is it the guidance councillors say? "Be your own boss?" I'd like to go back in time and slap them.


The perks definitely outweigh the negatives though. If you have ever worked 9-5 and hated it, think of those times when you are having a weak moment! lol


----------



## Triple L

Not ever having a job is kinda a cool thing but I think it can also be really bad... I've never had a real job my entire life, doing this crap is all I've ever known and I don't know if I got it good or bad cause there's nothing to compare it to lol


----------



## R.G.PEEL

You have no scheduling or collecting headaches. I do like having control over what I'm doing as opposed to just what I'm told. From what I hear, it pays off in the long run. Raising the young company to maturity is just a PiTA sometimes.

On a seperate note, is anyone looking to sub some pushing? If so, 10' box/2 speed skidsteer. Good operator. Let me know.


----------



## snowplowchick

Triple L;1343342 said:


> Not ever having a job is kinda a cool thing but I think it can also be really bad... I've never had a real job my entire life, doing this crap is all I've ever known and I don't know if I got it good or bad cause there's nothing to compare it to lol


Speaking of job, are you going to price that site for me? lol Or pass it on to someone else for me if you aren't interested. Thanks.


----------



## CGM Inc.

We had a busy day today to prep for winter....
- Salt bin
-Spreader install
-Transfer tank


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1343429 said:


> We had a busy day today to prep for winter....
> - Salt bin
> -Spreader install
> -Transfer tank


I'd have to wear a bib in the truck I would drool too much
Nice job
I need to get on my horse and get things ready


----------



## Mr.Markus

Looks good Steffan..Stephen..Stefan.. Cedar. It must be coming fast. Got my load of salt yesterday, quoted a new estate for snow and got a major fall clean up and contract for grass next year too. Beautiful place, nice people. Happy,Happy,Joy,joy. No more progress on the home project and my wife is off to Michigan to spend some more... so I'll probably work through the weekend.................... again.


----------



## CGM Inc.

CGM Inc.;1343236 said:


> Has anyone ever heard of or used "Magna Melt" good, bad, ugly?


Magna Melt is out of the debate due to price! 
Trying to sell them on Clearlane, anyone expierience on new concrete walks with broom finish?
Or opt for a cheaper Ice Melter instead. 12-15 bags per visit adds up quick!


----------



## Triple L

snowplowchick;1343386 said:


> Speaking of job, are you going to price that site for me? lol Or pass it on to someone else for me if you aren't interested. Thanks.


Im hoping to get to it tomarrow


----------



## Triple L

where did you buy the tank Stefan? It looks great!


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1343297 said:


> What is it the guidance councillors say? "Be your own boss?" I'd like to go back in time and slap them.


My guidance councilor told me to forget about the farm and go get a job that payed well. She was beside her self when I told her it was a little late for that as JD finance just ok'd my loan for 125k on a new combine.

You'll love not having salt in your shop Stefan.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1343593 said:


> where did you buy the tank Stefan? It looks great!


Cobra Truck parts in Mississauga, 100 gal for 645$


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1343596 said:


> You'll love not having salt in your shop Stefan.


some day I will...bin is for Clearlane, Rock Salt is still inside.
Was a PITA to have both inside last season.
Plywood roof and some tar paper in the next days and it's all good.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1343601 said:


> some day I will...bin is for Clearlane, Rock Salt is still inside.
> Was a PITA to have both inside last season.
> Plywood roof and some tar paper in the next days and it's all good.


Well it will be nice not having both in your shop. We have used straight salt on brand new brushed concrete and never had a problem, clearlane will be fine. It's the refreeze that wrecks concrete so it doesn't matter what product you use as you'll be keeping your sidewalk clean and not trying to melt 1"+ of snow off of them.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1343607 said:


> Well it will be nice not having both in your shop. We have used straight salt on brand new brushed concrete and never had a problem, clearlane will be fine. It's the refreeze that wrecks concrete so it doesn't matter what product you use as you'll be keeping your sidewalk clean and not trying to melt 1"+ of snow off of them.


Can't disagree but Condo's and new concrete walks are hard to Convince!
They want Ice Melter....Rock Salt melts ice too 
Will collect some data sheets and let them choose, if you look at Clearlane vs Rock Salt it sure looks great on paper!


----------



## Triple L

Got my dads computer back Dean... Your the man 

Anyone who needs their computer fixed Dean Midtown PC is the guy to give it too! Thanks Alot for the cooler mat, that thing is pretty slick! wesport


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nice little snow squall outside right now.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1343674 said:


> Nice little snow squall outside right now.


keep it!


----------



## Neige

Wow we just purchased our first Renegade plow. Should be getting it next week, it will be a 1017. Even though I am not from Ontario, I got the deal anyways.Thumbs Up
Here are some pics, and check out these prices!


----------



## Triple L

Sounds real expensive to me... Nice looking blades tho...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

How did you hear about them Paul? They don't have a website up and running yet. Are they connected to any other companies?


----------



## pusher21

Neige;1343702 said:


> Wow we just purchased our first Renegade plow. Should be getting it next week, it will be a 1017. Even though I am not from Ontario, I got the deal anyways.Thumbs Up
> Here are some pics, and check out these prices!


Those Pics were taken down the street from my house lol. Where do they build them?


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1343615 said:


> Can't disagree but Condo's and new concrete walks are hard to Convince!
> They want Ice Melter....Rock Salt melts ice too
> Will collect some data sheets and let them choose, if you look at Clearlane vs Rock Salt it sure looks great on paper!


If its Quality air entrainment concrete you shouldn't have much of a problem. Chances are is just crummy run of the mil concrete they used. My uncle got his driveway done and asked if salt would damage it. Contractor said no it wouldn't.. Even just where the cars drag the road salt in its all pitted. Same with where he put salt down on the walkway.. Looks like the face of the moon. Or like when you get off the toll roads in the US and onto the city streets.. Pitted and bumpy as *uck.

If its the site I'm thinking of where you have to apply the salt.. I wouldn't want to speak too loudly about promising not to damage it. 

All the salt companies will tell you it wont damage salt. Try going after them when its damaged.. They will tell you to go pound the same salt you bought off them in November..


----------



## Grassman09

pusher21;1343809 said:


> Those Pics were taken down the street from my house lol. Where do they build them?


Says FOB victoriaville QC..



Neige;1343702 said:


> Wow we just purchased our first Renegade plow. Should be getting it next week, it will be a 1017. Even though I am not from Ontario, I got the deal anyways.Thumbs Up
> Here are some pics, and check out these prices!


Do they make them here and store them in Quebec? Why FOB Victoriaville then?



MIDTOWNPC;1343469 said:


> I'd have to wear a bib in the truck I would drool too much
> Nice job
> I need to get on my horse and get things ready


I've driven in it before. You might want to bring a barf bag instead. Save the bib for the Fords Dean.. LOL


----------



## DeVries

CGM Inc.;1343600 said:


> Cobra Truck parts in Mississauga, 100 gal for 645$


Ouch..............TSC has the Delta aluminum checker plate fuel tank tool box for 749.00.


----------



## Neige

Triple L;1343743 said:


> Sounds real expensive to me... Nice looking blades tho...


Chad I did not show the picture, but it comes with the tractor harness included. I think I saved around 4 grand compared to similar units from other competitors here in Quebec.



Pristine PM ltd;1343780 said:


> How did you hear about them Paul? They don't have a website up and running yet. Are they connected to any other companies?


I met Joe at a trade show in Quebec. I really liked the product but was not sure if I needed another blade. I called him last week inquiring about putting it on one of my tractors, and that's we he told me about his deal. For that price I am considering getting another one.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Neige;1343702 said:


> Wow we just purchased our first Renegade plow. Should be getting it next week, it will be a 1017. Even though I am not from Ontario, I got the deal anyways.Thumbs Up
> Here are some pics, and check out these prices!


Wow! Nice blade....that price isn't to much wrong as far as I can tell!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Snowing up here...


----------



## Triple L

My trucks finally the colour I always wished it was.... White!!! Haha


----------



## cet

Let the fun begin.


But tomorrow I should be able to get another round of golf in.


----------



## Joe Blade

JohnnyRoyale;1343943 said:


> Snowing up here...


Hey John can you post the pics of your JCBS when they are done I am curious to see what they look like.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1343939 said:


> Wow! Nice blade....that price isn't to much wrong as far as I can tell!


If it included a harness it would be a great price. I agree looks like a great blade but I can buy a Horst 12-18 for quite a bit less money.

On edit I see in t includes a harness, so the price is pretty good.


----------



## Triple L

Ya I agree I never knew the harness was included either...
Whats the price on the plow without a harness do you know Paul?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Joe Blade;1343970 said:


> Hey John can you post the pics of your JCBS when they are done I am curious to see what they look like.[/QUOTE
> 
> You bet,
> 
> Still have a few openings for operators and drivers if any of you know anyone or may know someone who knows someone.,.,.have them call me. 416 688 8504-John.


----------



## Joe Blade

*cowboys in Barrie*



JohnnyRoyale;1343976 said:


> Joe Blade;1343970 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey John can you post the pics of your JCBS when they are done I am curious to see what they look like.[/QUOTE
> 
> You bet,
> 
> Still have a few openings for operators and drivers if any of you know anyone or may know someone who knows someone.,.,.have them call me. 416 688 8504-John.
> 
> 
> 
> John I hear there is no shortage of cowboys up in Barrie you should be able to find someone. Just teasing try Brian S at 705 728 5200 tell him you were talking to me and Joe said you might like to do something this winter to kill some time. This guy is a good operator. He lives in Innisfil on the lake.
Click to expand...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Hey Joe, work is all in Mississauga, North York Etobicoke...moving to Vaughan at the end of the month. 
If he's interested he can ride down with us and take care of a North York route maybe...I'll call him. Thanks.


----------



## jefferson

Iam from Muskoka and iam looking for a nearby Fisher dealer for new blades,(cutting edge) but the closets place i found on the locator was Mississauga.Anyone know of a closer dealer??


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1343624 said:


> Got my dads computer back Dean... Your the man
> 
> Anyone who needs their computer fixed Dean Midtown PC is the guy to give it too! Thanks Alot for the cooler mat, that thing is pretty slick! wesport


Thanks. I try and make things setup so they are ready to go and use when you turn it on. There is 1 year on that harddrive also, which I might not have mentioned.

I sometimes find it hard to compete on new laptop prices, but when it comes to fixing... Im a pretty good clicker. Even if I am cranky on the phone some times.


----------



## Neige

Triple L;1343975 said:


> Ya I agree I never knew the harness was included either...
> Whats the price on the plow without a harness do you know Paul?


Hey Chad I just called and found out the 1017 without harness sells for $$8650.00


----------



## Triple L

Neige;1344027 said:


> Hey Chad I just called and found out the 1017 without harness sells for $$8650.00


Cool, good to know! Keep us posted on how it works out...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

jefferson;1344000 said:


> Iam from Muskoka and iam looking for a nearby Fisher dealer for new blades,(cutting edge) but the closets place i found on the locator was Mississauga.Anyone know of a closer dealer??


Try Hitch City in Barrie or Creighton Rock Drill...I believe they have a location in Washago.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I think something got lost in translation on here yesterday. I was talking to the owner of the bobcat dealership yesterday and he offered me a really good deal on a brand new S185 2speed. If I got another contract for that with a pusher, I would take it, and then either buy it or trade my 185 on it in the spring. I got a couple calls, as did Jon, concerned that something happened and Jon or I screwed the other over and I wouldn't be working with him this fall. Appreciate the concern, and it was nice that some offered to help spread the word and help replacements. That's good of you guys. Just thought I should clarify what I posted.

My father (The Ron in Ron.Grant. Peel) is conservative on new equip. Purchases. He runs his own construction co and backs ours financially. He definately doesn't have a "if you build it they will come" attitude, and neither do I. Unfortunately I like shiny machines and when the price is right, get the urge to buy them. I have almost enough summer work to justify a 2nd one and it would definately at a convenience factor to our dirt work. Seems it really helps the decision go smooth when there's a decent amount of the machine already contracted for 5 months though.

If anyone knows of a place where a 2speed with a 10' pusher box would be useful, let me know.


----------



## jefferson

JohnnyRoyale;1344108 said:


> Try Hitch City in Barrie or Creighton Rock Drill...I believe they have a location in Washago.


Thanks for the info,but i tried hitch city yesterday and they were over $100 more than Drive products in scarberia, so i bit the bullet and ran down there today.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1344108 said:


> Try Hitch City in Barrie or Creighton Rock Drill...I believe they have a location in Washago.


They do have a satellite office in Washago. Measure your bolt spacing and the thickness you want. You will not find better people to deal with then CRD. They will also have the hardware but your better off to bring them the old bolt for reference.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Its because Drive is the distributor. I agree Dave, CRD are good people.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

R.G.PEEL;1344267 said:


> I think something got lost in translation on here yesterday. I was talking to the owner of the bobcat dealership yesterday and he offered me a really good deal on a brand new S185 2speed. If I got another contract for that with a pusher, I would take it, and then either buy it or trade my 185 on it in the spring. I got a couple calls, as did Jon, concerned that something happened and Jon or I screwed the other over and I wouldn't be working with him this fall. Appreciate the concern, and it was nice that some offered to help spread the word and help replacements. That's good of you guys. Just thought I should clarify what I posted.
> 
> My father (The Ron in Ron.Grant. Peel) is conservative on new equip. Purchases. He runs his own construction co and backs ours financially. He definately doesn't have a "if you build it they will come" attitude, and neither do I. Unfortunately I like shiny machines and when the price is right, get the urge to buy them. I have almost enough summer work to justify a 2nd one and it would definately at a convenience factor to our dirt work. Seems it really helps the decision go smooth when there's a decent amount of the machine already contracted for 5 months though.
> 
> If anyone knows of a place where a 2speed with a 10' pusher box would be useful, let me know.


It doesn't mean that we like each other! But we are still working together for the season! haha


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1344328 said:


> It doesn't mean that we like each other! But we are still working together for the season! haha


We get it.....it's like roomates.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

...or ex boyfriends. LOL.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahahaha, "and then it got weird"


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1344328 said:


> It doesn't mean that we like each other! But we are still working together for the season! haha


You didn't offer him the 60 day trial period.


----------



## snowplowchick

I knew it would take only a skiff of snow before you all started up with each other. Like old times. Lol


----------



## adamhumberview

found out some odd news today.. apparently.. MPS took on the sunnybrook hospital contract that got bundled with 12 other healthcare facilities in and around town. Turns out they have delivered ZERO pieces of equipment to site when things were suppose to be on site by November 1.

Sunnybrook Hospital is "second guessing" their choice with dealing with Plexxus and MPS. Seems odd no equipment would be delivered, no real preparation work has been done. 

it will be funny to see how this season unfolds.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It will be funny to see how the season unfolds for many people who underbid.


----------



## GMC Driver

Pristine PM ltd;1344560 said:


> It will be funny to see how the season unfolds for many people who underbid.


.....ahem, yes should be interesting....

It does make it more difficult for those who are next in line when they fail (not a matter of if, more like when). I dread the call at the begining of January - "Congratulations!!"

Dave - expanding into the tree nusiness? These guys were on site today:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Thats Rudy's company. Super nice guy with a great niche business.


----------



## Belleaire Care

*Fisher dealer*

Hi Jefferson,
Just saw your post...... probably too late but Wakelin's on George Street in Barrie will set you up with whatever you want and need. Ph. 705-728-5845 and ask to speak to Rob.


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver;1344659 said:


> .....ahem, yes should be interesting....
> 
> It does make it more difficult for those who are next in line when they fail (not a matter of if, more like when). I dread the call at the begining of January - "Congratulations!!"
> 
> Dave - expanding into the tree nusiness? These guys were on site today:


Johnny knows everyone.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Been around the block a few times Dave. If you ever need mature trees planted, Rudy is your man,


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1344736 said:


> Been around the block a few times Dave. If you ever need mature trees planted, Rudy is your man,


I'll keep him in mind.


----------



## JD Dave

I need a new phone. Right now I have a Blackberry Storm, the screens cracked and the headset speaker crackles a little so I have trouble hearing. That's the only BB I've owned I've never owned one with the key under the screen, so I'm leaning towards getting a traditional BB or an I Phone. What do you guys think?


----------



## Triple L

The new bold seems pretty cool, once you use the real keyboard you'll never go back... I think my dads BB storm is the biggest pile of junk ever... BBM is the best thing ever IMO, how many contacts do u have with BBM? try texting them normally for a day or two and that should help make your decision clear...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1344742 said:


> The new bold seems pretty cool, once you use the real keyboard you'll never go back... I think my dads BB storm is the biggest pile of junk ever... BBM is the best thing ever IMO, how many contacts do u have with BBM, try texting them normally for a day or two and that should help make you decision clear


BBM is great but I have more text contacts and not having it would be just something less to deal with.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

If you get an Iphone4 plowsite will have to upgrade their server because of the amount of videos you will be posting
With their new operating system iPhone to iPhone text is free so if your
Friends have iPhones it cuts costs. Form me it was the large screen, picture quality, gps
And storage. The part that I like also os that when I'm in the office or at home it picks up my wifi and I don't use my data plan
I dont know if blackberry does that. For me it was a camera a gps and a new phone


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I switched over to I Phone 4 in May and put an Otter Box on the thing. 

I found out a couple of weeks ago the OtterBoxes aren't waterproof. 

Does anyone know how to erase all the emails at once onthese damn things?


----------



## Triple L

As soon as I pull in my driveway my blackberry switches over to wifi automatically...

I have 10X the bbm contacts then I do normal texting... Must be a KW thing... Blackberry runs the world here LOL


----------



## Alpha Property

Iphone is the way to go, there new iphone to iphone is the same as bbm, you can change your settings so it shows delivered and read just like bbm. I had a Storm 2 and my girlfriend had a bold and we both switched to iphone 4's a year ago and we would never go back


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1344744 said:


> If you get an Iphone4 plowsite will have to upgrade their server because of the amount of videos you will be posting
> With their new operating system iPhone to iPhone text is free so if your
> Friends have iPhones it cuts costs. Form me it was the large screen, picture quality, gps
> And storage. The part that I like also os that when I'm in the office or at home it picks up my wifi and I don't use my data plan
> I dont know if blackberry does that. For me it was a camera a gps and a new phone


Ok you pretty much sold me on the iPhone. Which one should I get? Is it just the memory that is different. Also can the numbers and such in my phone be transfered to an iPhone? BTW My BB is linked to my wifi automatically.


----------



## cet

I have a friend that has 12 Bell stores. Can have any phone he wants and seems to know what is best. He has a Samsung Galaxy 2S. My Brother In Law just bought the same one and he always has what is best. I have one also but haven't even entered my contact list yet and I have had it 3 months, just to lazy and busy. The screen is large and you can make it zoom. My wife has the Iphone4 and says the Samsung is better.


----------



## snowplowchick

JD Dave;1344753 said:


> Ok you pretty much sold me on the iPhone. Which one should I get? Is it just the memory that is different. Also can the numbers and such in my phone be transfered to an iPhone? BTW My BB is linked to my wifi automatically.


Iphone 4S you want.

I think you'll like Siri best, telling a woman what to do for once. ; )


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1344756 said:


> I have a friend that has 12 Bell stores. Can have any phone he wants and seems to know what is best. He has a Samsung Galaxy 2S. My Brother In Law just bought the same one and he always has what is best. I have one also but haven't even entered my contact list yet and I have had it 3 months, just to lazy and busy. The screen is large and you can make it zoom. My wife has the Iphone4 and says the Samsung is better.


I thought by the sounds of it you didn't like your new phone. You are just confusing me.


snowplowchick;1344759 said:


> Iphone 4S you want.
> 
> I think you'll like Siri best, telling a woman what to do for once. ; )


Is that an AP.


----------



## cet

My new phone is great. Just turn off the auto type or what ever that is called. The screen is huge, the radar map moves and being able to zoom in is great. I just don't take the time to learn all the features. When things slow down a bit I will be able to play with it more. Also has a 8 mp camera. Being touch screen it is harder to text while driving but they keep telling me I shouldn't be doing that. 

I'm sure I will never use 50% of what it can actually do.


----------



## snowplowchick

JD Dave;1344766 said:


> Is that an AP.


Siri is built into the phone. It's a voice activated personal assistant. Tell her to set your alarm,put an appointment reminder, type a memo for you into your notes, ask her the square root of pi, how many bushels in a peck, whatever. She will answer the question, or do the task right away. If you google Siri and look at some videos of what she does, you will see how convenient it is.


----------



## cet

snowplowchick;1344773 said:


> Siri is built into the phone. It's a voice activated personal assistant. Tell her to set your alarm,put an appointment reminder, type a memo for you into your notes, ask her the square root of pi, how many bushels in a peck, whatever. She will answer the question, or do the task right away. If you google Siri and look at some videos of what she does, you will see how convenient it is.


I wonder where this is all going to end. Pretty hard getting a kid off the couch already.

They have their place but hard work is taking a back seat quickly.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Chad just bought an iphone. When he gets it out of the box, first thing will be "Siri, where does snowplowchick live?"


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1344778 said:


> I wonder where this is all going to end. Pretty hard getting a kid off the couch already.
> 
> They have their place but hard work is taking a back seat quickly.


When the video game Modern Warfare sells 400 million in 24 hrs you have to wonder also. 


R.G.PEEL;1344779 said:


> Chad just bought an iphone. When he gets it out of the box, first thing will be "Siri, where does snowplowchick live?"


Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## cet

Finally getting things ready.


----------



## cet

Looking for a weight box for the back of the tractor. Thought about a blower but don't really need one.


----------



## cet

2 more. Those blocks were heavy.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Damn you work hard Chris. Looks great!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The extra height of the blocks was worth the standards being put sideways?


----------



## schrader

Tractor loks good, what size blade did you go with. If you put a blower on the back you will probably find a lot of uses for. Thats one big salt dome.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1344817 said:


> Damn you work hard Chris. Looks great!


His wife must be in Michigan too...

Looks good Chris.

I still have a flip phone Dave so I'm no help..................


----------



## cet

We put the blocks on their side because they were so uneven on their bottoms. Hopefully the skid can not hit the uprights but after putting the salt away yesterday I know it is still close.

Cory I went with a 9-14. The weight difference was 50lbs for the next size down. We don't really get these huge snowfalls you might get hit with. Maybe 4 all year over 6".

If I ever bought another dome it would not be a half circle. I would most likely order trusses and build the roof. Without a conveyor belt these things are pretty dumb. I do wish I had a backhoe but maybe next year. I put the 40 tonnes in the corner yesterday and I bet I could get 400 in there with a backhoe. Not sure I would want to have $30,000 worth of salt on hand though.

Markus my wife is home but the internet might be more dangerous then Michigan.


----------



## JD Dave

Looks good Chris, how big is your Coverall? Anyone wanting a rust proofing gun for Fluid Film or what ever, the one I use is on sale at Napa for $79.99 Part #65320. Mine is close to 10 years old and still works great.


----------



## cet

The coverall is 35x30x23 high. The blocks are 9' high.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1344919 said:


> The coverall is 35x30x23 high. The blocks are 9' high.


Our Coverall is is 30Wx42 and around the same height, it keeps us busy getting over 300 tonne in it unless we leave salt hanging out the end.


----------



## cet

I don't think I would ever put more then 120 in there unless I knew there was going to be a shortage.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1344922 said:


> I don't think I would ever put more then 120 in there unless I knew there was going to be a shortage.


I thought Jon was going to start a satellite office up your ways.  It's nice to have it extra big that way the salt is back far enough to stay out of the weather. Tractor looks great, should make a good sidewalk tractor.


----------



## cet

Not sure what to do with the "coffee trucks" now.

It worked well cutting my residential.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1344932 said:


> Not sure what to do with the "coffee trucks" now.
> 
> It worked well cutting my residential.


LOL It's nice to have a back up coffee truck. You get your furnance installed yet?


----------



## cet

Who needs a furnace with this weather.:laughing:

Ontario hydro is coming tuesday and then inspection wed and then we will install it. We have most of it together. Seems pretty simple, famous last words.


----------



## cet

I just put a battery and alternator in my skid steer. I wish someone would steal this thing.payup


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1344943 said:


> Who needs a furnace with this weather.:laughing:
> 
> Ontario hydro is coming tuesday and then inspection wed and then we will install it. We have most of it together. Seems pretty simple, famous last words.


Wanna trade the Fluid Film for a furnace install?


----------



## cet

I'm sure I can come help. I don't need any FF for it, I have lots.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1344950 said:


> I'm sure I can come help. I don't need any FF for it, I have lots.


I'll see what happens, I sold my old one so I need ot get this one installed.


----------



## cet

I need to come by anyway and grab the lights. Need one for the sidewalk tractor and one for one of the salt trucks.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Good stuff Chris.

A friend of mine sent me a picture he took of my JCB's this morning. I'm getting them delivered on Monday.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1344943 said:


> Who needs a furnace with this weather.:laughing:
> 
> Ontario hydro is coming tuesday and then inspection wed and then we will install it. We have most of it together. Seems pretty simple, famous last words.


Worked today in 80k winds and sideways rain in Newfoundland. 5 layers and a rain suit and I was still freezing. This site is my last on the east coast. A few were put on hold because of redesigns. The owner wants to see more brick out front.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Be sure to bring back some lobsters or you wont get your plows and salters back.


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;1344959 said:


> Good stuff Chris.
> 
> A friend of mine sent me a picture he took of my JCB's this morning. I'm getting them delivered on Monday.
> 
> View attachment 102642


Did you buy the 3 loaders from the same place at the same time? Seems like you buy things in 3's.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Johnny makes a good point, find out how much lobsters are out there now. I don't think they're in season. If they have em and they're reasonable, buy a couple cases and we'll have a PS feast.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1344972 said:


> Johnny makes a good point, find out how much lobsters are out there now. I don't think they're in season. If they have em and they're reasonable, buy a couple cases and we'll have a PS feast.


I'll sure look into it. Where is the best place to buy them? Is there a wholesaler in NS?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Not sure where tom. Those ones I had brought back were from my buddy's brother. I'll ask him.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

LOL. One came from Ritchie Bros after Wajax tried to sell it to me for double and the other two came from Wisconsin. I had to replace a truck and I ende up selling two Kubotas. These types of machines are hard to find and I scooped them up and figured I could easily sell one if I didnt need it.


----------



## cet

I was looking for one in 04 when I ended up buying my skid. They are very hard to find.

Are those 3200 series Horsts?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Right you are. 9/13 to be exact.


----------



## cet

9-14 I think but who's counting.


----------



## JD Dave

Looks good Johnny other then the building in the back ground.


----------



## schrader

I traded my 10-15 for a 9-14 last year and I love it. Had a few single drives in some of the condos my 10 wouldn't fit, the 9 fits just nice. Weather looks like it could get nasty for us LE guys on Thursday. I am still in full fall clean up mode so I need to get the truck switched over by Wednesday and wrap up the fall.was a great summer here wish it wold never end, hope the winter turns out to be a good one.


----------



## cet

schrader;1344991 said:


> I traded my 10-15 for a 9-14 last year and I love it. Had a few single drives in some of the condos my 10 wouldn't fit, the 9 fits just nice. Weather looks like it could get nasty for us LE guys on Thursday. I am still in full fall clean up mode so I need to get the truck switched over by Wednesday and wrap up the fall.was a great summer here wish it wold never end, hope the winter turns out to be a good one.


What's your idea of a good winter, few snowfalls or many?

I might look into a blower. They seem pretty cheap on Kijiji.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1344993 said:


> I might look into a blower. They seem pretty cheap on Kijiji.


Don't let your wife catch you.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1344987 said:


> Looks good Johnny other then the building in the back ground.


LOL. Figured you'd chime in...



cet;1344986 said:


> 9-14 I think but who's counting.


You may be right, but for some reason i think they're 2 ft wings. I dont know. They are our first Horst plows and they seemed to be the right plow for our needs. We needed more loading capabilities...one of the reasons we went this route.

The tractors will out plow them,,,no questions asked....but for our application, they will do just fine.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

For those of you who put site binders in every vehicle...

I was at Staples this afternoon and inquired about their copy and binding service as opposed to copying and stuffing those plastic inserts in binders like we do every year. 

They will copy 50 sheets and bind them with a spiral spine, clear plastic front cover and dark plastic rear cover for $180.00 for 25 sets. Not bad in my opinion. What do you think?


----------



## cet

$7 each sounds like a good price to me. Kind of hard to sit there and do all that printing, and pay for ink and binders.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just passed an H2 with a small arctic plow on it. Not sure that would make $$$ after paying gas and maintainance. The locking diffs and hp would be nice though. I'd have a bigger plow on it though. If you're gonna do it do it right.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1345036 said:


> Just passed an H2 with a small arctic plow on it. Not sure that would make $$$ after paying gas and maintainance. The locking diffs and hp would be nice though. I'd have a bigger plow on it though. If you're gonna do it do it right.


The H2 is basically a 2500HD so I'd assume the fuel economy will be basically the same. Probably just a guy with a small lot or large house he just wants to do on his own. If you take your blade off when your not plowing maintenance won't be much different then without. It's not a Ford.


----------



## JD Dave

I called Bell and told them I wanted to cancel my cell phone, they sent me to retention. I ended up getting 600 anytime minutes, 200 canada long distance, 1 gig data, voice mail, call waiting call display, international text and video, free incoming for $72/month +HST. I'm pretty happy with that. Still expensive but I shouldn't go over unless I call the US. No more BBM's for me as I went with an iPhone plan.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Touche sir! They're similar to the 2500. Not all parts interchange. Lots of the hummer parts are silly priced and poor quality. Its a high output version of the 6.0 and the fulltime fourwheel chews up fuel. My mom has one and it costs a lot more to maintain than the 2500 that works. Both are 05, both bought at the same time. 

The H2 will however dominate a 2500HD as far as handling on snow/ice. It'd be a sweet plow rig and they can be bought for peanuts now. I'd be interested to hear what their margins are like. I always tease my mom that we should buy a plow and put her to work but I was never serious.


----------



## cet

Dave did you get MY10 or MY5.

The Boss did my negotiating, I have the same as you but only 200 daytime and 10 people I get to list that I can phone unlimited for free anywhere in Canada. $55/month. My package was worse before and $81. Prices are coming down for sure.


----------



## goel

What's wrong?

114.9 for gas at the pumps seems like such a good price.

Sad, really.


----------



## rooferdave

first 2 trailers were delivered today


----------



## Triple L

Tractor looks great Chris, Should be a nice money maker!
Coverall looks good too! I bet you had the salt on that concrete 2 days after it was poured LOL


----------



## cet

Four days, LOL Couldn't wait 4 months.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1344959 said:


> Good stuff Chris.
> 
> A friend of mine sent me a picture he took of my JCB's this morning. I'm getting them delivered on Monday.
> 
> View attachment 102642


All that yellow hurts my eyes  looking good!


----------



## goel

Keep talking phones - good and bad. 

My contract is up soon and I have to switch from Bell because they don't provide service that works at my house or some of the rural area's around here.

At the same time, I am probibally dumping the Blackberry. Been a strong supporter for a decade, but they just are having to many problems and issues. I am also on number 4 (free replacements) this contract. BBM is good, but not that good to make me stay.

I4s is where I am leaning, but still looking. Mainly I need email, web search, address book, phone, calender, camera, bbm like program, driving directions - the basics.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Another application for a combine....


----------



## musclecarboy

JohnnyRoyale;1345000 said:


> For those of you who put site binders in every vehicle...
> 
> I was at Staples this afternoon and inquired about their copy and binding service as opposed to copying and stuffing those plastic inserts in binders like we do every year.
> 
> They will copy 50 sheets and bind them with a spiral spine, clear plastic front cover and dark plastic rear cover for $180.00 for 25 sets. Not bad in my opinion. What do you think?


Talk to Justin at the aurora location. He's my older brother and some sort of manager there


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1345086 said:


> Dave did you get MY10 or MY5.
> 
> The Boss did my negotiating, I have the same as you but only 200 daytime and 10 people I get to list that I can phone unlimited for free anywhere in Canada. $55/month. My package was worse before and $81. Prices are coming down for sure.


I'm not sure what I got but your deal sounds better. I could have had the 10 numbers to call also but it never seems to work out for me. I just wanted something I'll have a hard time going over because that's when you get screwed. When I had all the problems in Florida my bill was $600, not that this plan will help but I know now to call and you can get a prefered roaming rate for the US for the time your away.


CGM Inc.;1345225 said:


> Another application for a combine....


I'd take my combine out in the snow if there was no snow but the combine costs me roughly $100/hour before fuel or maintenance so I think I'll pass. Plus it's my baby I don't even like it when it gets rained on.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

musclecarboy;1345266 said:


> Talk to Justin at the aurora location. He's my older brother and some sort of manager there


Don't tell him you know Tom though, or you get charged more! hahahahaha


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I picked up a Nexus Android this summer and have had good luck with it. Much better than the BB I had before. 

Anyone seen Daner or heard what Ol Skully thinking for this winter??


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Something to get you in the mood!!!!


----------



## JD Dave

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1345377 said:


> Something to get you in the mood!!!!


Camden on here has been to shop before and says its quite the place. They build boardwalks in the off season.


----------



## cet

I wonder what his fuel consumption per hour is. payup


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1345429 said:


> I wonder what his fuel consumption per hour is. payup


Most of the stuff is fairly old also. Everything looks like new though. I'm not sure why they drop the roll off boxes 2 loaders will have them loaded before he has the other one hooked up. It would even be faster if he had snow buckets.


----------



## Neige

JD Dave;1345268 said:


> I'm not sure what I got but your deal sounds better. I could have had the 10 numbers to call also but it never seems to work out for me. I just wanted something I'll have a hard time going over because that's when you get screwed. When I had all the problems in Florida my bill was $600, not that this plan will help but I know now to call and you can get a prefered roaming rate for the US for the time your away.
> 
> I'd take my combine out in the snow if there was no snow but the combine costs me roughly $100/hour before fuel or maintenance so I think I'll pass. Plus it's my baby I don't even like it when it gets rained on.


Hey Dave, this year when I was in the States I bought a trac phone for $14.00 at Wal Mart. Then I bought a $100 double your minuets card, and I ended up with 1200 minuets that will last 12 months. No long distance anywhere in the US and dial a special number and its no long distance to call Canada. Much cheaper than any plan you can get on a Canadian service provider.


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;1345498 said:


> Hey Dave, this year when I was in the States I bought a trac phone for $14.00 at Wal Mart. Then I bought a $100 double your minuets card, and I ended up with 1200 minuets that will last 12 months. No long distance anywhere in the US and dial a special number and its no long distance to call Canada. Much cheaper than any plan you can get on a Canadian service provider.


Thanks for the info. The only problem is incoming calls. If I went to the US more often I'd do that. I really miss my data plan when I'm away so I'd like that also.


----------



## greywynd

JD Dave;1345522 said:


> Thanks for the info. The only problem is incoming calls. If I went to the US more often I'd do that. I really miss my data plan when I'm away so I'd like that also.


My wife did a trip stateside for a month this summer, she did the cheap phone thing, it was good for texting to Canada too. For data they'd find wifi, I think if I recall correctly, McD's, Starbucks, and a few others had free data available, plus most hotels now do too.


----------



## Triple L

bbm is awsome cause you can run it off wifi and dont use any of your data plan.... Just another why I like blackberry soo much lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1345540 said:


> bbm is awsome cause you can run it off wifi and dont use any of your data plan.... Just another why I like blackberry soo much lol


That's the same with text to iPhone users


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Salters mounted plows on ebling back together and working
Just need to change cutting edges and fix my quick tach on the bobcat. Something broke and the one plunger wont go down 

Almost time for a nap


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1345549 said:


> That's the same with text to iPhone users


maybe the iphone is pretty cool then... im just brain washed by rim lol


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1345557 said:


> maybe the iphone is pretty cool then... im just brain washed by rim lol


I think your better using BB as some of your customers might work for Rim, people can get funny over little things.


----------



## Triple L

Its kinda true, a blackberry can start a silly conversation and before you know it you have the job... Don't ask me how I know LOL I had one guy telling me how good of a deal he can get on a playbook and showing me how it was the best thing ever cause he works for RIM


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

i agree, little things like that can hurt you in ways you can't see coming. Stick with the hometown bud!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahaha, same time!

Even RIM guys have to laugh at the playbook... they already are not supporting it. I don't think an Ipad would make them have issues with you, they probably have one hidden away at home!


----------



## cet

We have a US phone we use for holidays. You buy a $60 card when you cross the border. It gives you unlimited calling in US and Canada, unlimited texting and unlimited internet. All for 30 days. Pretty cheap if you all ready have the phone.


----------



## cet

I'm taking 3 boys down to the Roger's Centre to watch the Legends hockey game. This ought to be a challange.


----------



## cet

So when your 10YO tells you the ACC has become the Rogers Centre you need to take the time and think that through, LOL

We had a great time but the hockey was really bad. You can't have late 50's early 60's playing with guys that just retired. Regardless how old people are women can't compete with the men.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Did you go to the skydome first only to realize? I actually believe that they have set ice up at the sky dome in the past, so it was possible!


----------



## cet

No. Driving down I'm thinking when did they sell the ACC. I know I don't get out much but I might remember that. :laughing:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Had the joy of dropping the tank out of my 05 last night to take the gas out of the diesel tank.... 
A friend of mine was going to drop it at the paint shop with me, I was following in my car. He pulled to a pump that had diesel and gas. I filled the car with gas and walked over to ask if he wanted coffee. I saw the green handle and freaked out. Already had 45L of gas in it. 
Flat chained it across highway 7 to the shop. 3 hrs later, we were right back where we started, with an empty tank.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

man..... that is just annoying, good thing you caught it!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1346360 said:


> man..... that is just annoying, good thing you caught it!


Yeah that sucks. We did that to our old 7.3. At least it gave you something to do on a Sun night Grant.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

It was a guy with the same engine too. He should know better!


----------



## Triple L

And the bidding begins.... Do I hear $250??? $250 anyone?

Bridgestone M773 16" factory tires off an 09 2500HD, only 20,000 k's on them


----------



## greywynd

What size Chad?


----------



## Triple L

245 something r16, factory size tire


----------



## greywynd

Figures. I need either 235's or 265's. Good luck selling 'em!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;1346461 said:


> Figures. I need either 235's or 265's. Good luck selling 'em!


let me check my inventory. you need erated?


----------



## greywynd

Yep, e's, who has a use for anything lighter? Lol! Looking more for the 235's than anything, I'm running them on all my old diesel's so they're all interchangeable size wise that way.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1346446 said:


> And the bidding begins.... Do I hear $250??? $250 anyone?
> 
> Bridgestone M773 16" factory tires off an 09 2500HD, only 20,000 k's on them


with rims?


----------



## Triple L

Haha you always ask that... Nope not this time, sorry


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1346519 said:


> Haha you always ask that... Nope not this time, sorry


have to figure the cost to mount them too!
I'm in for 250$


----------



## Avalanche

Mild and WET!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Avalanche;1346636 said:


> Mild and WET!


Your wings and beer?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

LOL... You going to have that loader pusher price for me by next season at least Matt?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

So just found out that we lost a nice property today.... people have no respect. We emailed her in december, no response. Emailed in October, response saying fine, send the contract. Email today - the day before the (we signed two copies and sent) contract is supposed to start.

Hello Jon,



We have decided to engage another contractor for this year’s snow removal.



Thank you very much for your proposal. 



Best regards,


----------



## DeVries

I have a site that is going to have a meeting next week to decide............................gotta love it. 24 hour 6 day a week facility, trucks in and out all day and night one of our toughest sites. They have requested quotes from three competitors in the area so looks like I'm out seeing who they got quotes from anyway.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Sorry to hear that Jon...hopefully you didnt lose it to someone who knew YOU had it...sucks even more then.


----------



## CGM Inc.

pristine pm ltd;1346683 said:


> so just found out that we lost a nice property today.... People have no respect. We emailed her in december, no response. Emailed in october, response saying fine, send the contract. Email today - the day before the (we signed two copies and sent) contract is supposed to start.
> 
> Hello jon,
> 
> we have decided to engage another contractor for this year's snow removal.
> 
> Thank you very much for your proposal.
> 
> Best regards,


there is no ethics or respect in a business world anymore!


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1346692 said:


> Sorry to hear that Jon...hopefully you didnt lose it to someone who knew YOU had it...sucks even more then.


Got your machines today? Seen some pictures of them going down the road on a flatbed!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pictures? We did pick up our plows and buckets this afternoon and we did bring two of our other machines to their winter homes. Last I heard, the three skip loaders are being delivered to our shop tomorrow morning.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1346703 said:


> Pictures? We did pick up our plows and buckets this afternoon and we did bring two of our other machines to their winter homes. Last I heard, the three skip loaders are being delivered to our shop tomorrow morning.


been told it is yours? abd have a picture too  someone we know followed you and snapped a pic.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

You stalking mofo!!! What exactly do you have a picture of?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JohnnyRoyale;1346692 said:


> Sorry to hear that Jon...hopefully you didnt lose it to someone who knew YOU had it...sucks even more then.


Yeah, that would right piss me off. I hope not! I honestly don't know. It just sucks how little respect people have, that's my main issue.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1346725 said:


> Yeah, that would right piss me off. I hope not! I honestly don't know. It just sucks how little respect people have, that's my main issue.


I lost 3 commercials this season to a guy who "knew I had them." I used to pass him excavation work. I feel like I'm asleep at the wheel these past few years but honestly the places call and say "Sorry ...you've done a great job these past 10 years but he's cheaper." 
What is it you said Jon ?..."They don't care about your stripes."


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, it was a winter only, so striping would be a bad thing! ha

yeah, I think we often believe that people respect what we do and appreciate all the little extras. At the end of the day, I don't think they have a clue.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1346524 said:


> have to figure the cost to mount them too!
> I'm in for 250$


I hope you get them for $250 because I really want them but refuse to bid them up because the guy who's selling them said he'd rather smoke them off then sell them to me for $300.


Pristine PM ltd;1346725 said:


> Yeah, that would right piss me off. I hope not! I honestly don't know. It just sucks how little respect people have, that's my main issue.


Sorry about your luck Jon but at the rate you've been expanding I'm sure you'd have to loose a few sometime.


----------



## greywynd

Actually rumour is CGM was gonna resell them to you Dave for 275.....


----------



## Elite_Maint

Where can i get a good deal on Salt containers to put on some properties i got this year......


----------



## Triple L

greywynd;1346756 said:


> Actually rumour is CGM was gonna resell them to you Dave for 275.....


Do I hear $275 275 anyone???? Bidding closes tmr at noon


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;1346755 said:


> Sorry about your luck Jon but at the rate you've been expanding I'm sure you'd have to loose a few sometime.


You are right, as usual, damnit. I just hate the lack of respect, and the fact that I have made an agreement with my sub. I won't screw him over, so now I have to scramble.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

E Maintenance;1346767 said:


> Where can i get a good deal on Salt containers to put on some properties i got this year......


I can get you some. Next week give me a call. They are black.


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;1346711 said:


> You stalking mofo!!! What exactly do you have a picture of?


Mercuri on the Move.

I was on my way to drop off leaves at A&G's yard unh I mean Mavis Miss works yard. Looks like Bruell got some sweeping off the City of Miss unless A&G is subbing work to them. That JCB was going nowhere it was chained 7 ways from sun down.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1346711 said:


> You stalking mofo!!! What exactly do you have a picture of?


The stalker posted them up for you 
I lately barely get out the shop, to much prep work going on for winter.
Stalking is done by Grassman


----------



## Triple L

I thought Johnny bought landscape loaders not backhoe's......


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

LOL. That makes sense. Chad we did buy skip loaders, this ones a backhoe we've had since new. Mostly used for snow now.


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1346793 said:


> The stalker posted them up for you
> I lately barely get out the shop, to much prep work going on for winter.
> Stalking is done by Grassman


If I stay in I don't get paid. You still stalk but its more creeping on Plowsite..  and creeping on Turf.


----------



## Triple L

My Dually D2's showed up today... Suppost to be the best LED lights around... I cant belive how heavy they are, real nice wiring harness as well... Hopefully get them installed on wed or thursday


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1346820 said:


> My Dually D2's showed up today... Suppost to be the best LED lights around... I cant belive how heavy they are, real nice wiring harness as well... Hopefully get them installed on wed or thursday


Ha ha I just got mine on Saturday. I bought a set of those and a set of the other ones too.. I think CGM will want a set now.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1346822 said:


> Ha ha I just got mine on Saturday. I bought a set of those and a set of the other ones too.. I think CGM will want a set now.


did you put them on yet? how do you like them? you bought a set of what other ones? just the D's not the D2's?


----------



## DeVries

JohnnyRoyale;1346807 said:


> LOL. That makes sense. Chad we did buy skip loaders, this ones a backhoe we've had since new. Mostly used for snow now.


How do the ones with the backhoe push? How is JCB in general fairly reliable?


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1346828 said:


> did you put them on yet? how do you like them? you bought a set of what other ones? just the D's not the D2's?


A set of these and the set you have. Have to make up the mount for the one set and the other will go on the backrack. I was impressed with the wire harness and waterproof plugs that come stock with them. From the vids and pics I've seen I think we will like them. Maybe I'll ask Santa for another set for my GM lol..

These guys are great to buy from fast free shipping and usually have 10% off every so often. Bought allot off them this fall.
http://www.xtremediesel.com/rigidindustriesduallyledlight.aspx


----------



## Grassman09

If anyone is traveling out towards northern Pennsylvania or even Erie and New York a good place for cheap fuel esp Diesel is Seneca Hawk in Irving New York its a native truck stop. I paid 3.63/Gal for diesel elsewhere in PA its $4.77 and more. It is not far of the i90.


----------



## B&E snowplowing

E Maintenance;1346767 said:


> Where can i get a good deal on Salt containers to put on some properties i got this year......


I have a supplier that has salt bins. 9cuft are 160.00 11cuft 430.00 and 18cuft 617.50

I don't know if these are good prices or not, but if your intrested let me know and I will give you the contact info and phone number.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1346815 said:


> If I stay in I don't get paid. You still stalk but its more creeping on Plowsite..  and creeping on Turf.


So far he has 8 Tractors in his yard....are more coming or does a JD twice the work of a Massey?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

DeVries;1346832 said:


> How do the ones with the backhoe push? How is JCB in general fairly reliable?


That one there is a 212s, (now a 2CX) which is a 4 wheel drive, 4 wheel steer backhoe loader. Its not a full size machine, and has its limitations, but works well with a 10 ft pusher or plow in the right applications (no long runs).

Their full size machines (214 or 3 Series) are heavy and have more hp than a comparible r/t backhoe. They are large and bulky and the boom is huge so one has to be very careful. We have put 12 ft plows or 12 ft pushers on them in the past and havent had any issues with them. Their skip loaders are heavier and have more hp than a 570.

As far as I'm concerned, JCB is great value for the product and the only real reason they aren't as popular is because of their distribution network in Canada. That being said, we have never had an issue getting parts, and have never had to bring them in for warranty service. Once they get their dealer network setup properly in North America, they could be a serious player. Their product line is massive and covers many markets.

If heavy excavation, and big time civil construction is your thing I could see why the attraction to CAT, DEERE etc....but reality is we put 200 or so hours a year on these things and they push snow...they are getting me the same anount of money than they guy running the machine he paid 2 times more for next door....at the end of the day they are money makers for me and co-incidentally, a brand I have been loyal too.


----------



## cet

B&E snowplowing;1346866 said:


> I have a supplier that has salt bins. 9cuft are 160.00 11cuft 430.00 and 18cuft 617.50
> 
> I don't know if these are good prices or not, but if your intrested let me know and I will give you the contact info and phone number.


Depending on the quality of the box those would be expensive. If they are the yellow SOS bins then the price would be inline.


----------



## B&E snowplowing

cet;1346884 said:


> Depending on the quality of the box those would be expensive. If they are the yellow SOS bins then the price would be inline.


Sorry about that....They are the Yellow SOS bins.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1346877 said:


> So far he has 8 Tractors in his yard....are more coming or does a JD twice the work of a Massey?


I know he got some Massey's also because I was at Swanstons and they said they were getting them ready for D and A.


----------



## JD Dave

It's been a little over 24 hours with a iPhone and lets just say I won't be investing any money in Rim. The flashlight app is so cool, you can turn it on and off by clapping. Also got the bubble level. I said I wouldn't buy any apps but boy was I wrong. The phone is totally awsome and the ease of use is light years ahead.


----------



## snowplowchick

JD Dave;1346969 said:


> It's been a little over 24 hours with a iPhone and lets just say I won't be investing any money in Rim. The flashlight app is so cool, you can turn it on and off by clapping. Also got the bubble level. I said I wouldn't buy any apps but boy was I wrong. The phone is totally awsome and the ease of use is light years ahead.


How's Siri?
Ask her what she is wearing. It's funny.


----------



## JD Dave

snowplowchick;1346972 said:


> How's Siri?
> Ask her what she is wearing. It's funny.


I havn't used her yet, I will try and see if I can figure it out.


----------



## snowplowchick

JD Dave;1346976 said:


> I havn't used her yet, I will try and see if I can figure it out.


Now that statement is a joke in itself.


----------



## cet

My wife got the flashlight app on the weekend. It is pretty bright.

Did you look at the Samsung.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1346969 said:


> Also got the bubble level.


JD Dave is always half a bubble off plumb


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1346932 said:


> I know he got some Massey's also because I was at Swanstons and they said they were getting them ready for D and A.


He has 5 at the yard and 3 Deeres.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1346985 said:


> My wife got the flashlight app on the weekend. It is pretty bright.
> 
> Did you look at the Samsung.


Yes I did and the guy that worked there had one and said the owner had one. I tried calling you for some advice but you didn't answer so I said screw it and got the iPhone. I can talk inside my shop now so I'm happy. The Samsung was a twice the phone the sales guys said.


Triple L;1346986 said:


> JD Dave is always half a bubble off plumb


Finally, you made a good one.


----------



## cet

If I'm inside the shop my phone doesn't work. Might be a problem in the winter but I figure if it's snowing I won't be at the shop.

I most likely couldn't have helped you anyways. I'm not good with these things. We have quite the war in this house anyway. We have 1 Iphone, 1 Samsung and 1 BB's

IMO there all more then I will ever use. You will like your choice, much bigger screen which is nice at your age.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nor'easter storm systems has an app I got it but haven't played with it yet

It would be nice of there was a way to upload pictures to plowsite from the phone.

Otter box defender ? It's good but the wife got a roots case and it has the same thickness rubber but no protective front 
The roots one fits better also.


----------



## cet

I had my 1998 T7500 clean air tested today. The limit is 30.0 and it tested 1.6. Being this clean I don't think I have to do it next year.


----------



## musclecarboy

Is hitting a moose considered at-fault?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Does the Moose have insurance?

Pics?


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1347054 said:


> Is hitting a moose considered at-fault?


it's a comprehensive claim not at fault


----------



## greywynd

Only if they aren't on a gtg bbq in the near future!


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1347027 said:


> I had my 1998 T7500 clean air tested today. The limit is 30.0 and it tested 1.6. Being this clean I don't think I have to do it next year.


Must be the reason MTO didn't send me one this year for my International.

I think the newer trucks with the DPF's should be exempt from drive clean. Whats the point nothing but hot air coming out the tail pipe.


----------



## Triple L

Tires are going once, going twice... Do I hear $275 anyone?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1347124 said:


> Must be the reason MTO didn't send me one this year for my International.
> 
> I think the newer trucks with the DPF's should be exempt from drive clean. Whats the point nothing but hot air coming out the tail pipe.


....people removing the DPF for example....


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1347390 said:


> ....people removing the DPF for example....


Now why would anyone do such a silly thing like that for.:laughing:


----------



## Triple L

Bidding is now closed. Congratulations Stefan with the winning bid of $250, I might be able to meet you somewhere is Mississauaga friday or saturday or sometime who knows... PM me your cell phone #


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

No buyers premium and a delivery half way. 
Good deal.


----------



## CGM Inc.

guess I overpaid!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

http://www.sprinklerguys.ca/

another sunshine brand. looks like they are specialists in irrigation... also known as hosing the customer?

just found the local is looking for a plow operator and some shovelers on kijiji
he must still have work.


----------



## sven_502

Triple L;1346986 said:


> JD Dave is always half a bubble off plumb


Let's hope not, I took his and your advice and now look what happened


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1347455 said:


> guess I overpaid!


I don't think so. I bought tires yesterday or I would have bought them.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1347664 said:


> I don't think so. I bought tires yesterday or I would have bought them.


not complaining, was booked for 4 new tires to go on....200$ + install each.
They never picked up the truck to mount them.....people don't need my business I guess!

What makes you think you would have got them?


----------



## cet

Bidding at 11:59:59 just like ebay. :laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

roof is going on....no we are not framers and roofers 
But it will do!


----------



## DeVries

Hope that 2X6 will support the weight..............


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries;1347737 said:


> Hope that 2X6 will support the weight..............


Of course..........He got a permit..............


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1347737 said:


> Hope that 2X6 will support the weight..............





Mr.Markus;1347747 said:


> Of course..........He got a permit..............


That's what you get when you sent 2 Guys out to do the job......without watching!
I for sure would have done it with 2X8's but they wanted to safe me money 
Told them there is no such a thing as safing money....either you pay up front or you pay later!

We keep an eye on snow built up and make sure it holds up.
Also add more braces and stuff!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1347757 said:


> there is no such a thing as safing money....either you pay up front or you pay later!
> !


So why did you buy the tires then. wasn't it cause you saved money?


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1347455 said:


> guess I overpaid!


No you got a great deal, it just took the guy selling them a year to understand that.


----------



## jg244888

was asked today if i shovel before the storm :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: what do you call this service


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pre shovelling...new common practice. Will get you off a slip and fall charge everytime.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1347832 said:


> So why did you buy the tires then. wasn't it cause you saved money?


because I need them....


----------



## forbidden

Please tell me that the wall supporting the lower end of the joists is only temporary. If not, it needs to change as it is going to fail when you get snow load on it or a big enough gust of wind.


----------



## schrader

Finished up the 5085M just in time, calling for lake effect for us tomorrow.


----------



## CGM Inc.

schrader;1348830 said:


> Finished up the 5085M just in time, calling for lake effect for us tomorrow.


Very nice! Think a blower is my next piece of equipment!


----------



## JD Dave

schrader;1348830 said:


> Finished up the 5085M just in time, calling for lake effect for us tomorrow.


Looks really good.


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1348842 said:


> Very nice! Think a blower is my next piece of equipment!


Better lock it up if you do. I hear there is a blower thief in town. Might be a lil too big for him thou.. But not me


----------



## Grassman09

schrader;1348830 said:


> Finished up the 5085M just in time, calling for lake effect for us tomorrow.


Nice setup.. The 8611 has a bit of a frown going on.. Time for wing edges..


----------



## Triple L

Hard to belive how many guys are driving around with plows on already... On bigger 5500's as well, Tailgate salters on as well.... Shovelling leafs out of the body instead of dumping... How long could it possibly take to pop a tailgate salter on? Not my production or lack of LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

So I discovered some sort of wiring fu*k up on my western for my truck. Some connection problem I guess because the controller won't recognize the plow is connected so it doesn't activate or switch the lights over. I hate electrical stuff


----------



## Triple L

howd your trip go?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Cant believe you're still awake Tom.


----------



## cet

Did your leveling problem get solved?


----------



## musclecarboy

Trip was amazing. I'll post some pics when I get a sec. 

Slept 4 hours on the boat Monday night, drove 22 hours then slept 4 hours last night. Yeah I don't know either John....


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;1349229 said:


> Cant believe you're still awake Tom.


Getting in shape for the winter.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1349232 said:


> Did your leveling problem get solved?


Didn't get a chance to mess with the boss. Snow tires tomorrow then I can adjust the ride height like you said


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Looks good shrader

I can't believe how tall those 8611s are 
I wish I had the tractor to mount to my blade 

Hope you have a great winter. Lots of $


----------



## lokitn34

MIDTOWNPC;1347480 said:


> http://www.sprinklerguys.ca/
> 
> another sunshine brand. looks like they are specialists in irrigation... also known as hosing the customer?
> 
> just found the local is looking for a plow operator and some shovelers on kijiji
> he must still have work.[/QUOT
> 
> hey so you say the sunshine guys are looking for help I was looking for work do you know how I get a hold of them cause it sounds like your a good friend with the owner


----------



## greywynd

Talk to Midtown, you've figured it out, seems he's pretty tight with those guys.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1349204 said:


> Hard to belive how many guys are driving around with plows on already... On bigger 5500's as well, Tailgate salters on as well.... Shovelling leafs out of the body instead of dumping... How long could it possibly take to pop a tailgate salter on? Not my production or lack of LOL


I say it is more a storage issue for them....don't have a place to put the plow or salter for fast access. Same here, many Guys are out with plows and a landscape trailer behind it


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

http://www.sunshinelandscape.com/cobourg/

Here you go Lok - are you a broker or looking to drive one of their trucks?


----------



## CGM Inc.

...today it is 3 years for me to own the place!


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1349492 said:


> ...today it is 3 years for me to own the place!


It's seems like you've been annoying us a lot longer then that. Congrats it was a big undertaking to stick your neck out like you did. Glad it worked out well for you.


----------



## Triple L

Haha this is awesome, just figured out how to high idle the 09! Not I got 2 dirtymax's that will warm up quick! Decent!!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

not much time to type one the road all day today.
Lok - what are you looking to do?

I am from Cobourg also there are a few others on here that might be from Cobourg / Porthope. If you have ever had a broken computer I might have fixed it.

I have been in Cobourg since 1999.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1349500 said:


> It's seems like you've been annoying us a lot longer then that. Congrats it was a big undertaking to stick your neck out like you did. Glad it worked out well for you.


Have to keep up my reputation!
Still remember the 2008/2009 winter...


----------



## forbidden

I have found myself going over info in circles. The dealers of course all want to sell what they make the most money on or is all that they can get ahold of. I need some quantified input from you guys. While I am not new to plowing having done it for years in a smaller city, Calgary is a new thing for us. I am needing a sander and can't dodge it at all. Yes I can sub it out but we are busy enough to have our own. We have a 01 F350 diesel dually needing to get put to work. I would appreciate some input on what has or has not worked for you. We will not be using straight salt here. We use what is called pickle mix, 5mm gravel + salt mixed in. If you have a great solution for me and where to purchase from, please let me know.


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

out of sequence of the current conversation, but what are you guys using for city sidewalks/ mid rise apartment buildings where most of the parking is under the building but open on three sides to the elements?

Cheers


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Atv is as fast as you can get for city sidewalks, put a cab on one and away you go!


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

in kitchener waterloo, they are not allowed on the road. by law. used to see a guy go from lot to lot like that, then i watched him trailer it and now he does not use it. Since most of my lots are spread around the universities it is hard to 'sneak' by police and by law.

Thanks though, i've been trying to justify one for years! (ATV)


----------



## R.G.PEEL

forbidden;1349658 said:


> I have found myself going over info in circles. The dealers of course all want to sell what they make the most money on or is all that they can get ahold of. I need some quantified input from you guys. While I am not new to plowing having done it for years in a smaller city, Calgary is a new thing for us. I am needing a sander and can't dodge it at all. Yes I can sub it out but we are busy enough to have our own. We have a 01 F350 diesel dually needing to get put to work. I would appreciate some input on what has or has not worked for you. We will not be using straight salt here. We use what is called pickle mix, 5mm gravel + salt mixed in. If you have a great solution for me and where to purchase from, please let me know.


For a 350 dually, just grab a 2yd vbox of any brand. I like the gas engine's power and they don't burn out like electric. lots of guys like the simplicity of electric and if it ever burns out its easy to replace. I say western, airflo, monroe, etc... Any big name gas engine, chain drive spreader. Just my .02.


----------



## CGM Inc.

rugbyinthesnow;1349686 said:


> in kitchener waterloo, they are not allowed on the road. by law. used to see a guy go from lot to lot like that, then i watched him trailer it and now he does not use it. Since most of my lots are spread around the universities it is hard to 'sneak' by police and by law.
> 
> Thanks though, i've been trying to justify one for years! (ATV)


Put plates on them and you are good to go!


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1349753 said:


> For a 350 dually, just grab a 2yd vbox of any brand. I like the gas engine's power and they don't burn out like electric. lots of guys like the simplicity of electric and if it ever burns out its easy to replace. I say western, airflo, monroe, etc... Any big name gas engine, chain drive spreader. Just my .02.


I stick with electric from now on....never burned out a motor and they always run no matter how cold it is. One of our gassers has to go in the shop if we get -5 or lower otherwise it won't start.


----------



## musclecarboy

CGM Inc.;1349766 said:


> I stick with electric from now on....never burned out a motor and they always run no matter how cold it is. One of our gassers has to go in the shop if we get -5 or lower otherwise it won't start.


The main issue with electric is the f'n controllers. Variable speed boxes tend to die. On/off units are the best IMO. once you set your spread pattern just adjust your speed to adjust your application rate


----------



## Mr.Markus

Lot checking starts tonight, I hit 3 patches of black ice on the way home, there's gonna be some surprised commuters out my way.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1349798 said:


> Lot checking starts tonight, I hit 3 patches of black ice on the way home, there's gonna be some surprised commuters out my way.


And with no salt content it might be fun.


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1349766 said:


> I stick with electric from now on....never burned out a motor and they always run no matter how cold it is. One of our gassers has to go in the shop if we get -5 or lower otherwise it won't start.


That's an amature statement... The electric motor will burn out, just give it a while... I'd still run electric over gas ANY day tho!!!

I cannot even gasp the concept of running a salter off a on and off switch... I screw with the spinner motor atleast a couple times on every lot...


----------



## Joe Blade

*gas versus electric the great debate*



forbidden;1349658 said:


> I have found myself going over info in circles. The dealers of course all want to sell what they make the most money on or is all that they can get ahold of. I need some quantified input from you guys. While I am not new to plowing having done it for years in a smaller city, Calgary is a new thing for us. I am needing a sander and can't dodge it at all. Yes I can sub it out but we are busy enough to have our own. We have a 01 F350 diesel dually needing to get put to work. I would appreciate some input on what has or has not worked for you. We will not be using straight salt here. We use what is called pickle mix, 5mm gravel + salt mixed in. If you have a great solution for me and where to purchase from, please let me know.


It's an ongoing debate with no clear winner. I will say this, if you are doing sand mix and it's something that you will continue, move away from electric. Electric is trouble free most of the time especially if different guys are getting in and out of the truck. But when it comes to spreading sand gas just throws farther. With are gas units we maintain them well and they are fine. It's true the throttle actuators can be temperamental but they just spread better. Now if money is not a concern central hydraulics is the best set up for years to come. Hope that helps tymusic


----------



## adamhumberview

i have a hydraulic spreader and i set it at the begining of the year and never touched it since.. i have 2 snow ex's now also.. 1st year using them... hope they work well...

my question.. i baught a little stainless downeaster for my kubota rtv.. 1/4 yard hopper i think.. my problem.. it came with just an on and off switch.. this thing is way to fast.. auger burns through salt and the spinner goes like a mad man. what are some ways i can slow this thing down? 

change the gears? a controller from downeaster is $700!


----------



## goel

I agree with Chad. The adjustment options on electric just save you money.

We used pickled sand for a school board for 2 years with electric salters. The only complaint is that the flow was slower when compared to salt, but the coverage awesome.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1349813 said:


> And with no salt content it might be fun.


I started teaching my body to take a dump at 1am last month....
(Too much????!?!?)


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Agree with the central hydraulics being bar none the best. Doubt they are a viable ootion for the described requirement. The choice has to be weighed for each owner between the simplicity/ease of maintainance/use of an electric and the raw power/high maintainance/repairability of a gas. 

I agree with triple L on your comment cgm. Saying an electric motor doesn't burn out is simply not true. Or to generalize that gas won't start when cold.

Tips; keep a spare electric motor because they're cheap, easy to install, and you will need it at some point. Good insurance policy. Buy a 20 litre jerry can. Fill it with high octane. Add a splash of C 12 race fuel and a splash of gasline antifreeze. Make sure your choke and throttle linkages are greased with a high end grease like premalube that is less responsive to temperature/viscosity changes. Carry a belt and a 4 pack of spark plugs. Change the plug a couple times whether req'd or not. I just spent 100 of your dollars and your salter starts in any wearher. 

An electric doesn't require all this, thus the simplicity, but there is no argument thayt gas has more power. Now make your choice forbidden, go buy something post pics for us to drool, and tell us in 2 urs if it was the righjt choice. Most important, make some $$$ and have fun doing it!


----------



## DeVries

Not sure where you buy your electric motors Peel but around here the snowex motors are extremly expensive (I think anyway). The spinner is motor is 375 ish and the auger is almost 700.00

I do prefer electric though as well as long as there is lots of dialectric grease in the plugs.


----------



## forbidden

If I were posting pics to make you drool, I would post my wife. There is something to think about..... I had already zero'd in on a electric, now the type though. Partial to western on price at $5400 or the Snow Ex was almost $8k but used a auger type system with vibrators. After talking with Brad from here in town who is also on the site, he confirmed the need for vibrators (snowplow chick stops in the middle of the night to ride the spreader from time to to time I hear, is that something I need to worry about my wife doing?). The Western is probably all that I require but it does seem a little more problematic and I need to research it some more.


----------



## Triple L

Hahahahahahaha that one was awesome!!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I don't buy, I don't run electrics anymore but that's wthe cost here too. I meant cheap relative to being broken and unable to perform. I have a complete spare gas salter in case mine catastrophically fails ie; blown engine. I would keep one if I had electric though. Any contract worth having has a thousand bucks for repairs in it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

My buddy returned a western electric last year for his money back. POS. Chad's snowex are pretty nice. Do you have any pics of your gf riding a salter?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1349819 said:


> That's an amature statement... The electric motor will burn out, just give it a while... I'd still run electric over gas ANY day tho!!!
> 
> I cannot even gasp the concept of running a salter off a on and off switch... I screw with the spinner motor atleast a couple times on every lot...


No idea what you are trying to say......


----------



## schrader

Snowing on and off here for the last couple hours, things are icing up a bit, looks like a 2 am start for me.


----------



## orenlasko

*Western salters*

Ive been running the new Western electric salter now or 2 seasons and about to enter my third. Ive not had any problems with it yet.. (fingers crossed) and i find if anything that it throws ok, but not as good as the previous electric one i had. I find that no matter what i do, it seems to dump quite a bit of material right off the conveyor on the ground. other than this, its awesome.

my .02C

oren


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mines the old style with the rubber conveyor at it throws well. The motor seized last season about a month out of warranty but they covered it and took care of me. ( I think cause they know me from plowsite.) I was kinda hoping I could have the old motor to rebuild as a spare but I think they must have read a few more of my posts cause I didn't get it.


----------



## JD Dave

I'm wondering how electrics work when you need to spread the whole load off at one place. I'd like to try an electric some day but as of right now our spreaders are central hydro's. The price is heavy at the beginning but they perform as new for a long long time. I'm sure over time the electrics will keep getting better and better. With the price of gas you can afford to replace a motor every so often.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

My tornado has been a champ

I dump two loads of sand at one place and we load a block away


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

My spare plow goes click click click whenever I press a button
western MVP plus. Solenoid right? truck and controller work fine on another plow


----------



## musclecarboy

If it clicks that leads me to believe the solenoid works. Take booster cables straight to the motor on the plow and if it jumps once you give it power then the motor is OK. if there's no reaction your motor is shot. About $200 for a motor. CET said there's a big azz blizzard solenoid you can put on that's way better apparently.


----------



## Triple L

Sounds like a motor... Where's the solenoid mounted? if its under the hood it wouldn't be the solenoid if it works on one plow and not the other...


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1350193 said:


> Sounds like a motor... Where's the solenoid mounted? if its under the hood it wouldn't be the solenoid if it works on one plow and not the other...


Solenoid is actually screwed into the side of the plow motor on the light tower. It's like a 3" wire from solenoid to plow motor


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Solinoide is on the pump on the plow


----------



## greywynd

Last year I ran either a western with the rubber belt, or a buyers snowdogg, both poly, both electric. First time or two out everyone tends to have them slowed down some, but as you get used to the pattern etc, it then gets turned up. Only time I turned either one down on a regular basis was a drive thru lane, as there were a lot of gardens both sides we were trying not to kill off. 

The western, liked the lid, (hinged poly doors) but the latches were a nuisance, and any heaped salt, or lumps near the hinges, and you had to climb up to re-arrange to get them closed. The rear motor cover was too flat, any dribbles of salt there would heap up, and had to be cleared off before hitting the road to go to a site. Never had any clogging/feeding issues, did have the belt slip a couple times, which resulted in a quick trip to the shop to re-tension it. Also a couple minor electrical issues due to corrosion, both which could have been prevented by some better preventative maintenance.

The buyers, auger fed. worked well, but did freeze up when it wasn't completely emptied, and then sent out to plow first. (Froze up while plowing and not covered to keep the fine snow out.) Due to the 'enclosed' auger, it's a pain to clear out. No electrical issues, but also no lid, though it did have a good fitting cover that could go on when it was going to be partially loaded and you still had some plowing to do. 

The western the spinner was high enough that one could still use the hitch on that truck if needed, the Buyers you could easily remove the chute to use the hitch.

Mostly though it's what you prefer, and what you can easily get good support for if it is your first/only unit. I would stay with either poly or stainless though, and stay away from steel. 

I would also consider finding a sub or another contractor with a unit that maybe you can hire to do a portion of your route, just so that you have a backup for all of it if needed. 

Oh, and first salting of commercial lots here in town tonight!!! Just enough snow that as it melts, some of it then freezes on the pavement.


----------



## Triple L

Get a test light and see if its letting power thru then I guess..... All our trucks have the solondid under the hood... Western must be a little different...


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1350198 said:


> Solinoide is on the pump on the plow


Check to make sure you have a good ground. In some cases you have enough power to trip the solenoid but not turn the motor on.


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1350192 said:


> CET said there's a big azz blizzard solenoid you can put on that's way better apparently.


CET is correct. This is the one. Bear Family Made by Trombetta. Kooys (but there is a local distributor also) sells them for $55.00 Do not ask me how I know. Dual Solenoids is how I roll now. I can send you the part # Dean 









These help also. Re branded Inerstates. 5 Years out of a set.


----------



## Triple L

First morning of site checks.... I'm wayy too old for this stuff already...


----------



## snowplowchick

Triple L;1350355 said:


> First morning of site checks.... I'm wayy too old for this stuff already...


You forgot to check that place in Cambridge. K thanks. I'm way too old to get out of bed for it


----------



## greywynd

These two get married or something? Kind of sounds like an old married couple in here this morning!


----------



## cet

Full salting for us.


----------



## grandview

cet;1350374 said:


> Full salting for us.


Now? Or last night on your French fries?


----------



## greywynd

First snow victim this year was on it's side at 35/115 junction. Ground was white from home to about 5 miles south of the snow victim. The next 3-4 weeks or so look like full bore to get stuff done!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'm running dual interstates already Grassman

I will check the grounds and battery ends but after cleaning the plugs and applying dielectric grease it started to move
But then fails again. 

probably some dodge gremlins.


----------



## snowplowchick

greywynd;1350367 said:


> These two get married or something? Kind of sounds like an old married couple in here this morning!


Not quite.

Anyway, here is a clip of Siri in action for you JDDave. Perhaps you shouldn't utilize this feature on your phone. http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6648229/siri-argument


----------



## CGM Inc.

My 0.02 are:
1) Hydraulic
2) Electric
3) Gas

don't see to many hydraulics on a 3/4 - 1 ton truck.
You buy a new Salt Dogg for 3500$ or so, how can you beat that!
4th season starting with mine...think I got my money out of it already.
Clean to work on, no mess in the truck bed unless you spill salt when loading.

Would I use electric on a large truck with central hydraulics....not likely.


----------



## Mr.Markus

snowplowchick;1350451 said:


> Anyway, here is a clip of Siri in action for you JDDave. Perhaps you shouldn't utilize this feature on your phone. http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6648229/siri-argument


Siri..... Tell snowplowchick that was the best laugh I've had in awhile.:laughing:

The sites that I lost have enough salt to melt 4" of snow on them.Someones gonna get their hands slapped. I got through with spot salting.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

have had these wings around for a while and then only fit the straight western not the v's that I have now, so I get a friend to help me out. just needs some clean up, new edge bolts, cut the rubber and then some paint. this will go on a S205.

2 trucks ready. Need to fix that bumper cover and notch it out on that white truck. Other then that its ready.

on edit looks like I got a light in the sky... watchin out for the competition.. lol


----------



## schrader

The first plow is always a fun one, half way through the night the 6420 started making a noise in the front end. Turns out the gears in the front hub are gone, wonder how much this is going to cost me.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Sucks to hear that...It wasnt a cheap fix on one of my Kubota's when it happened to us.


----------



## Joe Blade

*planetary trouble*



schrader;1350546 said:


> The first plow is always a fun one, half way through the night the 6420 started making a noise in the front end. Turns out the gears in the front hub are gone, wonder how much this is going to cost me.


It isn't going to be cheap. Just out of curiosity what size and make of blade is on that tractor and does it have an accumulator on the lift system?


----------



## Neige

Hey Chad congratulations for making it to the finals. Good luck my friend.http://goplow.com/story/ Thumbs Up


----------



## CGM Inc.

We are still at fall clean-up!
3 full loads today! Was a blast, perfect leaves to inhale into the vac!


----------



## forbidden

As the tranny in the 01 dually craps the bed and the electrical in the 08 craps the bed. Got my routes done though. What a way to start the day.


----------



## schrader

forbidden;1350711 said:


> As the tranny in the 01 dually craps the bed and the electrical in the 08 craps the bed. Got my routes done though. What a way to start the day.


Sounds like your day was as good as mine.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Congrats Chad!....Thumbs Up

I tried to get some more clean ups done but the cast iron impelar on the high dump blower cracked and warped. I spent the afternoon convincing it to never do that again and welding it up. Kubota wanted $700. for it. Must be the dogde gremlins that Dean had.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Neige;1350664 said:


> Hey Chad congratulations for making it to the finals. Good luck my friend.http://goplow.com/story/ Thumbs Up


I watched that today. 
Go Chad. goplow


----------



## forbidden

The 01 we just bought, I knew we would have to put $ into it but to find a crew dually diesel in relatively good shape at the $12k mark, we went for it. It it going to be a trailer hauler next summer and a sander hauler in the winter. The 08 F350, it needs to catch fire somewhere. I will park it on the side of Deerfoot Trail unlocked tonight if anyone wants to have a look at it...... I can figure out the electrical, 20 years of 12volt car audio has to be good for something. I have already had to bypass the climate control to get it up and running, the tow/haul and cruise is intermittent. Today, no radio / gps, no auto hub lock, no ejection seat, no self clearing sidewalks. Repair shop calls as I am writing....$4200 quote on a complete tranny rebuild with shift kit installed. There goes the sander I was about to buy tomorrow.


----------



## JD Dave

Nice video Chad. Did you see Ingrams salt trucks, unreal how nice they are.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

forbidden;1350727 said:


> The 01 we just bought, I knew we would have to put $ into it but to find a crew dually diesel in relatively good shape at the $12k mark, we went for it. It it going to be a trailer hauler next summer and a sander hauler in the winter. The 08 F350, it needs to catch fire somewhere. I will park it on the side of Deerfoot Trail unlocked tonight if anyone wants to have a look at it...... I can figure out the electrical, 20 years of 12volt car audio has to be good for something. I have already had to bypass the climate control to get it up and running, the tow/haul and cruise is intermittent. Today, no radio / gps, no auto hub lock, no ejection seat, no self clearing sidewalks. Repair shop calls as I am writing....$4200 quote on a complete tranny rebuild with shift kit installed. There goes the sander I was about to buy tomorrow.


I'd take a dodge gremlin any day over that


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1350736 said:


> Nice video Chad. Did you see Ingrams salt trucks, unreal how nice they are.


ya after nine winters he said too. Those things should go to Barrett Jackson
When he is done. Crazy paint jobs


----------



## Triple L

Thanks Alot guys! Feel free to vote for who ever you want but I'd really apprecaite it if you voted for me... 

I agree Ingrams trucks are mind blowing, expecially for their age!


----------



## JD Dave

Damn they sure changed the weather report, 10 cm on Sunday night should be fun.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

why do you enjoy stressing people??????


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1350878 said:


> why do you enjoy stressing people??????


The funny part is I did it just for you. Your probably all ready anyhow. Just twiddling your fingers hoping it will snow.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I spent 10 mins looking at every website trying to see.... then realized you are a sick human being.

We are not ready, two plows to install, lots of salters to check out. Plows have all been gone over, but still need some stuff done to them. Lots of fun.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1350908 said:


> I spent 10 mins looking at every website trying to see.... then realized you are a sick human being.
> 
> We are not ready, two plows to install, lots of salters to check out. Plows have all been gone over, but still need some stuff done to them. Lots of fun.


Best of luck the long range looks like it could be the worst winter in 10 years.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

you wish!!!!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Tues Wed looks interesting of the GFS for you northern folks. Add a 0 on the ten please JD. I'm thinking a blizzard or two this winter would be fun!!!


----------



## greywynd

On a different note, had the chance to see Jon's 'guy' doing tree removals for us earlier this week. Always neat to see guys taking trees down by climbing and sectioning. This job of Grant's we're doing is an interesting one at times, really looking forward to seeing the end product. We're there again in the morning.


----------



## musclecarboy

Cold lows next week, let's hope precip stays away for a bit. Then it can snow like there's no tomorrow for all I care.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'll be at church tomorrow asking for no snow til christmas. I need to finish this wall job before we plow. After that bring it on!


----------



## JD Dave

Anyone interested in an air compressor. Works really good, just want something a little bigger.


----------



## Triple L

In the Christmas parade... Got about 20 booty camp girls infront of me... DECENT!!!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1351246 said:


> In the Christmas parade... Got about 20 booty camp girls infront of me... DECENT!!!


That's a relief, I was beginning to wonder if you liked girls.


----------



## snowplowchick

JD Dave;1351257 said:


> That's a relief, I was beginning to wonder if you liked girls.


Maybe he is scared of them. 

He won't quote a price for my site, guess he doesn't want to meet me.  It is going to snow soon, any takers for a Cambridge site?


----------



## Triple L

snowplowchick;1351320 said:


> Maybe he is scared of them.
> 
> He won't quote a price for my site, guess he doesn't want to meet me.  It is going to snow soon, any takers for a Cambridge site?


Well I guess we're gonna make this public...

Lets just make it clear I dont really care if I plow this place or not...

Everyone, If you won a bid and needed help to get it done and you ask someone to go take a look at it what do you do? The reasonable honest way is to take a bit off the top and say here, this is what it pays, can you do it for that? take it or leave it... But no no, Snowplow chick wants me to submit a bid on the site and this is whats gonna happen.... She will say no no, your bids too expensive, we cant pay you that! What do you accomplish by going this way other then ALOT of headaches and undue screwing around, jewing me down to what she can pay to sub it to someone... Which has already happened to a degree... Meanwhile, the whole time she could have just offered me so and so amount and I could take it or leave it and both of us are very happy... Weather I got it or not, If I cant do it for what she's offering no hard feelings it is what is is... I dont know what your trying to accomplish other then hoping I came in at some rediculus lowball bid and you'd say sure and keep 5 grand or more off the top which is still not an fair way of dealing...

Im not scared of girls snowplowchick, I'm just selective, I dont waste my time, thoughts and money on these other girls... If you catch my drift


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pick up the phone make a deal everyone make money
It's easy people don't make it complicated


----------



## Triple L

Are you kidding, snowplow chick is the most secreative person ever! She'll NEVER give out her phone #... Heck she wount even tell you where she's from..... I agree tho


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1351244 said:


> Anyone interested in an air compressor. Works really good, just want something a little bigger.


It's just never big enough eh Dave.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

When I type snowplowchick on my phone it corrects it to snowplow hick Lol


----------



## CGM Inc.

I say it is just common practice to ask for a price!
I have Grassman quote my places and I quote his places as well.
Most others on here I try to deal with or already do business with work the same way.

Can't really say Snowplowchick is doing anything out of the norm.
You also have the freedom to say you are not interested to quote...


----------



## Triple L

Ok well maybe I'm in the wrong, In my head I'm not cause my ways the easiest and we would have never got to this stage but whatever thats fine...

I did end up giving her a #... Somewhere to start, maybe a bit high but like I said, I dont really care if I do this place or not and its a very difficult site... and then she cuts me up and says im insane... Not well thats a bit high, can you meet me in the middle? or hows this sound or something along those lines... Meanwhile she was low bid for that school so maybe I'm the one who realized how much work its gonna be along with all the other guys who quoted it so maybe her estimator needs his head checked... And then she's posts this on here that I cannot even give her a quote... I did, I'm a little aggrevated by the whole thing and to be honest I'm not interested in working for someone like her so I'm out...


----------



## snowplowchick

Ok, I had to pull over when I saw the activity here this aft. 

I figured teasing you that you chose not to meet me might give you some cred. Lol. Sorry if I hit a nerve!

I've just never worked backwards like that. If you don't want to give a price, that's fine, I respect that.

If you won't price it, do you know of anyone in the area that I can contact that can do the whole site. Thanks!

PS- I did not call you "insane", to clarify, I said that was an "insanely high price". I thought you were joking about the number.


----------



## Triple L

I gave you a slightly inflated number and you dont want to work my way and make it a SIMPLE yes or no so lets just agree to disagree and leave it at that... I dont know anyone else, everyone I know is pretty much full or dont work in that area sorry... I apprecaite the offer, too bad we couldnt see eye to eye but is is what it is... Lets leave it at that


----------



## greywynd

Sorry to hear that you two couldn't strike a deal, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. 

Got most of the first 40 ton or so of rock placed between yesterday and today on this wall job of Grant's, will see if I can toss up a pic later tonight. 40 ton seems like a lot of rock, yet it hasn't gone far on this job! Rough guess is that at the highest area, it would do 10-15 linear feet of wall. All of us working on it are really happy with the look so far, and the owners are thrilled, which is always part of the goal on a job like this. 

I think Grant grabbed a video of the excavator travelling on the access ramp, it should be a good promo for tracks versus wheels for soft conditions!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'm disappointed there was no dinner date


----------



## snowplowchick

MIDTOWNPC;1351442 said:


> I'm disappointed there was no dinner date


lol. You're a troublemaker. 

How about this nice weather? Fantastic shopping weather.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1351442 said:


> I'm disappointed there was no dinner date


Jon's out picking up go kart coupons as we speak


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

http://public.erbsvillekartway.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=34&Itemid=60

2 for 1 Tuesdays


----------



## CGM Inc.

used to be my home track!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

oh oh, that means autobahn speeds!


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1351697 said:


> oh oh, that means autobahn speeds!


Or dodge speeds...


----------



## Triple L

ya i'd say dodge speeds cause that track blows... I have more fun driving my pickup there LOL Feel like you just drove a skidsteer once your done... Instant milkshake


----------



## Grassman09

Speaking of Electric Salters... Looks impressive. Wonder how long this lasts before it gets deleted for a 2nd. time.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

youtube deletes? Or plowsite doesn't like swenson?


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1351815 said:


> youtube deletes? Or plowsite doesn't like swenson?


P.S. doesn't like the fact that I said I want to change the front diff oil in my deere and that I like deans white ram and that the swenson looks like a nice expensive salters.

Downeaster dominates I guess.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

You can't like a dodge. Your converted now. 
That's why. Lol


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1351826 said:


> You can't like a dodge. Your converted now.
> That's why. Lol


LOL.. I know.. A buddy has a somewhat hopped up 01 cummins I'd like to buy.. If he comes to his senses in price and fixes all the rotted out lines and takes off the partial wrap he has on it. Love those old rattling rams. My ford is so mute even at high idle.


----------



## musclecarboy

Grassman09;1351829 said:


> LOL.. I know.. A buddy has a somewhat hopped up 01 cummins I'd like to buy.. If he comes to his senses in price and fixes all the rotted out lines and takes off the partial wrap he has on it. Love those old rattling rams. My ford is so mute even at high idle.


That's funny because I was actually looking at late 90's/early 00's cummins on the trader today for some reason. I would get an ext cab short box with stick shift as a commuter if my truck didn't actually have to work.


----------



## cet

If I was looking for a commuter it would be a 50 MPG car not another truck. 

It's off to the golf course, might be the last round. Little windy but it's better then working on the honey do list.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

musclecarboy;1351933 said:


> That's funny because I was actually looking at late 90's/early 00's cummins on the trader today for some reason. I would get an ext cab short box with stick shift as a commuter if my truck didn't actually have to work.


Stick with the 12valvers... The 98.5-2002 Cummins are nice but are prone to injector issues and the fuel milage is not that great. Find a 97-98 5.9 12valve with a 5speed. It will never die!!! This drive line will out last everything else 2-3 times including the body. They don't have the factory get up and go but that can be fixed very ez.


----------



## Triple L

The lastest issue of diesel power magazine says "as far as we're concerned, the allison 1000 coupled with the duramax engine is the most battle-tested, durable, and proven combination available in todays diesel truck market." Now that says A LOT!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1351764 said:


> ya i'd say dodge speeds cause that track blows... I have more fun driving my pickup there LOL Feel like you just drove a skidsteer once your done... Instant milkshake


You must have had a GM to drive because that ain't slow if you get a Cummins Cart!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Battle tested the duramax on friday! It lost the battle! I simply towed my bobcat to the dealer. Had to stop and let her rest halfway.....


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1352026 said:


> Battle tested the duramax on friday! It lost the battle! I simply towed my bobcat to the dealer. Had to stop and let her rest halfway.....


I'd like to see the side by side comparison of overall repairs between the 2 trucks since new and which one came out on top.... Would be intersting... payup


----------



## R.G.PEEL

About double for the ford, you have a point. However, it pulls daily. Chev has pulled over 8000 lbs maybe 15 times and has broken down 3 of them...


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1351815 said:


> youtube deletes? Or plowsite doesn't like swenson?


Ha they kept it up.



CGM Inc.;1352012 said:


> You must have had a GM to drive because that ain't slow if you get a Cummins Cart!


I can hear muttie in the background saying kommen hierher.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1352124 said:


> Ha they kept it up.
> 
> I can hear muttie in the background saying kommen hierher.


The pro carts go 75 km/h, my boy had a blast there for summer camp!
Muttie was scared seeing him drive like a dare devil.

The regular carts are ok too. You can sure make a difference in driving skills for lack of power. But I also know that North Americans like to go in a straight line and don't like cornering


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Triple L;1352006 said:


> The lastest issue of diesel power magazine says "as far as we're concerned, the allison 1000 coupled with the duramax engine is the most battle-tested, durable, and proven combination available in todays diesel truck market." Now that says A LOT!


This was written by an Dodge owner to reduce the demand and thus lower the prices of the old Cummins trucks. 

All trucks have pros and cons. The secret is to find the ones which suit your needs and budget the best !! I might one day buy a Duramax but the one thing holding me back is the learning curve of each truck. NTM I like in line diesels more since they are better balanced and create EZ tourque in the low end.


----------



## Daner

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1352257 said:


> This was written by an Dodge owner to reduce the demand and thus lower the prices of the old Cummins trucks.
> 
> All trucks have pros and cons. The secret is to find the ones which suit your needs and budget the best !! I might one day buy a Duramax but the one thing holding me back is the learning curve of each truck. NTM I like in line diesels more since they are better balanced and create EZ tourque in the low end.


I wish I did buy the Duramax now, that GMC I picked up a couple yrs agos realy love the fuelpayup.

My good old 02 Dodge Diesel is still running strong, but I do baby the transmision and keep the fluids cleen:waving:


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Daner, what's Ol Skully thinkin this winter???

Found this storm track map. Looks to me a wet season comming up.


----------



## Daner

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1352509 said:


> Daner, what's Ol Skully thinkin this winter???
> 
> Found this storm track map. Looks to me a wet season comming up.


Daff, Skully called me up yesterday.....saying he needs to beef up his plow for that old Ford.

Long story short he's predicting lots of Snow.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Fun times, is JD Dave paying you? Haha


----------



## Sealer People

HI all, 
i have a feeling its gonna be a long hard winter 

Some people say we're sheltered but i still say we're going to have a tough winter with lots of heavy, big snowfalls.

Hope im wrong.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Sure is getting cold out


----------



## cet

3 of the last 4 winters have all been above normal for us. This might be the new norm with global warming.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

You have nothing to worry about you have a tractor now.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1352685 said:


> You have nothing to worry about you have a tractor now.


I have a tractor but also a crazy amount of sites. I think I have 100 and I don't do residential. :laughing:

Some are real small but I have my share of larger ones also.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1352750 said:


> I have a tractor but also a crazy amount of sites. I think I have 100 and I don't do residential. :laughing:
> 
> Some are real small but I have my share of larger ones also.


I didn't realize you had that many.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

If I can handle 46 I'm sure you will do fine coach. 
Are you running the Deere this year ?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Sealer People;1352624 said:


> HI all,
> i have a feeling its gonna be a long hard winter
> 
> Some people say we're sheltered but i still say we're going to have a tough winter with lots of heavy, big snowfalls.
> 
> Hope im wrong.


I let you know 6 month from now how everything went.
Right now it's all speculation, why wear yourself down already? Enjoy the weather...


----------



## musclecarboy

So I checked my WeatherEye app and it said 5cm tomorrow on the long range and I almost sh1t myself. Then I noticed it was set to Corner Brook, NL. Ha!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Jon has been admitted to North York General.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hope he's OK. I heard chokin on vomit can kill you....... especially the second time around.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

man!!! I want to know what your unedited post said Markus! Wuss!!!! hahaha


----------



## snowplowchick

Pristine PM ltd;1353332 said:


> man!!! I want to know what your unedited post said Markus! Wuss!!!! hahaha


I'd make fun of you for being so high-strung, but I have to admit my heart skipped a beat when I saw 5 cms, even though I know the next week forecast off by heart.


----------



## schrader

Got the JD 6420 fixed today, the synthetic oil I put in the front axle was preventing the clutches in the limited slip from slipping and causing the noise in the front end. So while I was there I drove a new 6430 with the IVT trans around for a while, big mistake.(loved it) Trying to close the deal on a lease for the new 6430,the 6420 has been a great machine for me but it might be time to update.


----------



## Mr.Markus

For a second after I hit submit it occurred to me that John might not be joking... that maybe Grant ran you over with a skid steer..... but then I thought "Screw it" he can take a joke.


----------



## Triple L

schrader;1353360 said:


> Got the JD 6420 fixed today, the synthetic oil I put in the front axle was preventing the clutches in the limited slip from slipping and causing the noise in the front end. So while I was there I drove a new 6430 with the IVT trans around for a while, big mistake.(loved it) Trying to close the deal on a lease for the new 6430,the 6420 has been a great machine for me but it might be time to update.


I heard IVT is the worst thing ever... Cause they're not cheap.... To fix... What I heard is deere dosent even look at them when they break... They just pop one out and put a new one in and thats that... I guess they're really cool, until they break...


----------



## JD Dave

I have never heard of someone saying they wish they hadn't bought IVT. A blower is the perfect fit for IVT. I'm to cheap to get that option but would love to have it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

for those of us who still use coffee getters to plow, what is ivt?


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1353458 said:


> for those of us who still use coffee getters to plow, what is ivt?


Lol I was waiting for someone else!


----------



## cet

I won't be in the Deere. Can't see parking my truck or putting someone in it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I look at all the posts I have and think, wow where did the time go. and then I look at jd's and think if he didnt make fun of triplel so much he would probably only have 500.


----------



## schrader

I have heard nothing but good things about the IVT, several guys around here running them, zero problems and love them. I got a deal on this one cost me $2400 more than an auto quad so it was a no brainer for me.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1353465 said:


> I won't be in the Deere. Can't see parking my truck or putting someone in it.


perfect, that means you will have time to do some videos... ask your kids how to use your phone so you can get some good shots. lol


----------



## cet

So 5 minutes in and Crosby already scored.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1353474 said:


> perfect, that means you will have time to do some videos... ask your kids how to use your phone so you can get some good shots. lol


Took a picture last week, downloaded it to the computer and then lost it on the computer. LOL


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1353471 said:


> I look at all the posts I have and think, wow where did the time go. and then I look at jd's and think if he didnt make fun of triplel so much he would probably only have 500.


And time for a dozen kids.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1353492 said:


> Took a picture last week, downloaded it to the computer and then lost it on the computer. LOL


I bet your wife is mad at you........


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1353497 said:


> I bet your wife is mad at you........


That's pretty normal.:laughing:


----------



## rooferdave

I just got a call to be ready to plow tonight... WTF is some one pulling my chain???


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Tuesday nightCloudy. Periods of wet snow beginning late in the evening. Risk of freezing rain overnight. Snowfall amount 2 to 4 cm. Wind east 20 km/h increasing to 40 gusting to 60 late in the evening. Low zero.

thats cobourg


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1353561 said:


> Tuesday nightCloudy. Periods of wet snow beginning late in the evening. Risk of freezing rain overnight. Snowfall amount 2 to 4 cm. Wind east 20 km/h increasing to 40 gusting to 60 late in the evening. Low zero.
> 
> thats cobourg


Is that EC? Seems to be their wide range forecast.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1353565 said:


> Is that EC? Seems to be their wide range forecast.


ya EC.
Im ready, doesnt mean I want to.

I don't have store staff untill Dec1. I do have lots of salt and sand and the spreader is ready and tested.


----------



## Saliba

Triple L;1353398 said:


> I heard IVT is the worst thing ever... Cause they're not cheap.... To fix... What I heard is deere dosent even look at them when they break... They just pop one out and put a new one in and thats that... I guess they're really cool, until they break...


They may not be cheap to fix if there is a problem, but they are a lot harder to damage compared to a power quad, especially with people who are new to driving the tractor. We have an IVT trans in our new deere, really makes a difference in fuel economy, and when you put it in auto mode thats where it really is nice to run, you can go as slow or fast as you want with the push of the pedal unlike an auto quad which limits you to the 4 gears in that range. Have yet to push snow with it, but i think it will work great for that too seeing as though you can slow right down to get close to curbs, and then speed right up without changing the ranges when you want to reverse in large lots.


----------



## A Man

musclecarboy;1353459 said:


> Lol I was waiting for someone else!


It stands for: Infinitely variable transmission. I've only spent a few hours operating with one and I will say I was quite impressed. How it actually works is way beyond my comprehension. There are no gears and the computer controls the infinitely variable transmission ratio and engine rpm to maintain wheel speed regardless of load applied. Engine will automatically increase rpm and hp and reduce the ratio to maintain a constant speed and vice versa helping improve fuel efficiency.

I will let Dave explain it properly.


----------



## Triple L

WOW... I didn't think we would see the day where Adam speaks again.... Atleast not until some month in 2012 or 2013 LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

If he pisses you off AMan just double his rent : thanks for clearing that up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

does anyone run a backup alarm on their plow truck ?

http://www.etrailer.com/Electronics/Hopkins/HM20100VA.html

beeper built into the reverse / tail light


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1353471 said:


> I look at all the posts I have and think, wow where did the time go. and then I look at jd's and think if he didnt make fun of triplel so much he would probably only have 500.


I'm sure Chads cried himself to sleep a few nights.


A Man;1353595 said:


> It stands for: Infinitely variable transmission. I've only spent a few hours operating with one and I will say I was quite impressed. How it actually works is way beyond my comprehension. There are no gears and the computer controls the infinitely variable transmission ratio and engine rpm to maintain wheel speed regardless of load applied. Engine will automatically increase rpm and hp and reduce the ratio to maintain a constant speed and vice versa helping improve fuel efficiency.
> 
> I will let Dave explain it properly.


You did a better job explaining it then I would have.


MIDTOWNPC;1353643 said:


> does anyone run a backup alarm on their plow truck ?


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1353643 said:


> does anyone run a backup alarm on their plow truck ?
> 
> http://www.etrailer.com/Electronics/Hopkins/HM20100VA.html
> 
> beeper built into the reverse / tail light


I had one once. I plugged it into the trailer plug. I still heard in my head 2 or 3 days after plowing beep beep beep. Kinda like when you drive a skid steer and then you hop in a truck you still feel as if you are in a skid steer.


----------



## peterng

MIDTOWNPC;1353643 said:


> does anyone run a backup alarm on their plow truck ?
> 
> http://www.etrailer.com/Electronics/Hopkins/HM20100VA.html
> 
> beeper built into the reverse / tail light


I've got one I ran off a relay through a 3 way switch. Switch 1 backup lights and beeper are on all the time. Switch 2 everything is all off. Switch 3 backup lights and beeper come on when the truck is put in reverse. I have a switch on the backup beeper itself as well so I can have the lights on in back without listening to that darn beeper.

Like Grassman said same here. That thing is some annoying by times and its nice to be able to turn it off when it is not needed. I can't stand listening to them now but I love it.










Then I just switched the power from the lights to the backup beeper. 
Pete


----------



## goel

We run them in all trucks hard wired into the back up lights.

They are required as part of one contract, and I don't trust putting a switch in - too easy for the guys to turn off and leave off, leaving me liable.

However, we dampen the sound to take the edge off by loosely wrapping tape around them.


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1353831 said:


> We run them in all trucks hard wired into the back up lights.
> 
> They are required as part of one contract, and I don't trust putting a switch in - too easy for the guys to turn off and leave off, leaving me liable.
> 
> However, we dampen the sound to take the edge off by loosely wrapping tape around them.


Kinda like guys leaving heater on blast all the lights on radio on etc..


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Trying like crazy to get the last job out of the way. Still have another 7 or 8 loads of armour stone to go. There's a total of 25 steps and 370 tonnes of armour stone. This is in a relatively tight residential backyard! The slopes are so steep naturally and he wanted them cut steeper for an addition on his house. This started last tuesday. So far we have removed 26 loads of material and brought in 12 of Gran A and HPB, and 47 tonnes of stone. Still have to get the polar tracks mounted on the 650 and re assemble the S185 with fresh paint. Black ford comes back from the body shop on Friday. Then when all that's done it can snow!


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1353899 said:


> Kinda like guys leaving heater on blast all the lights on radio on etc..


That's a great idea Dave. Grant, your not asking for much wanting for it not to snow until Dec. This is not a normal fall. I like it though. It's allowing us to take fence bottoms out, if it doesn't rain we might get them finished up this week.


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1353985 said:


> Trying like crazy to get the last job out of the way. Then when all that's done it can snow!


Wouldn't want to pull a "Markus" down those stairs.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Yah, I think I'm askin quite a bit of mother nature. After the beating I took when the guy just decided to not pay $11000. I wasn't going to turn down one last big project before down season. Luckily its all close to where were plowing so we could mobilize within the hour if it comes to it. We certainly know where we're working. 3 houses on this street have "ppm snowplowing" lawn markers. I carry my passport when I work here!

Markus, the steps are 6 footers and have a 30 degree radius curve. If you "Markus" on them, at least you'll look elegant!

I'm bored. Sitting in the 650 onsite for the last 45 min not running. Ford is getting some paint, chev puked an idler on the serpentine belt lastnight and 08 ford is in the salter shop getting the once over on the salter engine (carb cleaned etc...) Had to hitch a ride with my dad this morning and he had to go early so I'm creepily sitting in the dark at the front of my customer's house waiting for the rest of the guys and the sun.


----------



## greywynd

Sucks about the Chevy idler pulley, at least it wasn't at 2am during a snow event! If the weather holds off til the end of this week we should have a good chunk of that wall done. The farther we get with it, the easier it would be to deal with some snow too, as we'll have less 'hill' and ramp etc to deal with.


----------



## ff1221

R.G.PEEL;1354011 said:


> Yah, I think I'm askin quite a bit of mother nature. After the beating I took when the guy just decided to not pay $11000. I wasn't going to turn down one last big project before down season. Luckily its all close to where were plowing so we could mobilize within the hour if it comes to it. We certainly know where we're working. 3 houses on this street have "ppm snowplowing" lawn markers. I carry my passport when I work here!
> 
> Markus, the steps are 6 footers and have a 30 degree radius curve. If you "Markus" on them, at least you'll look elegant!
> 
> I'm bored. Sitting in the 650 onsite for the last 45 min not running. Ford is getting some paint, chev puked an idler on the serpentine belt lastnight and 08 ford is in the salter shop getting the once over on the salter engine (carb cleaned etc...) Had to hitch a ride with my dad this morning and he had to go early so I'm creepily sitting in the dark at the front of my customer's house waiting for the rest of the guys and the sun.


I know how you feel, we needed that one big job too. Placed 40 ton for a raised patio, interlocking is coming this morning, hoping to be done by the weekend for fear the weather changes. Had to scramble one day last week to get some stuff ready, it worked, held the snow off. I'll post up some pics tonight.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

peterng;1353802 said:


> I've got one I ran off a relay through a 3 way switch. Switch 1 backup lights and beeper are on all the time. Switch 2 everything is all off. Switch 3 backup lights and beeper come on when the truck is put in reverse. I have a switch on the backup beeper itself as well so I can have the lights on in back without listening to that darn beeper.
> 
> Like Grassman said same here. That thing is some annoying by times and its nice to be able to turn it off when it is not needed. I can't stand listening to them now but I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I just switched the power from the lights to the backup beeper.
> Pete


Nice diagram. Have you been plowing yet?
my dodge gremlins would probably eat something like that up.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nice work grant.
I was at bobcat the other getting a few things. Those guys wouldnt even put my wiper on your bill. geesh! :laughing:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Midtown, they don't put anything on my accouint for me either! Lol


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Good stuff Grant!

I'm hoping things hold off until the end of next week. We're mobilizing the rest of our machines Thursday and one of our salt suppliers is nice enough to let us park our salt trucks in his yard till we get the new building on Thursday. Moving f-n sucks!

For those of you looking...Princess Auto has a 15GPM 12V transfer pump,hose and nozzle on sale for $299 on Black Friday. Amounts are limited so act fast.!!! I got mine this morning because of a slight f-up un the sales associates part. Ended up picking up extra hose, a new nozzle and a water seperator/filter at the same time....now I have to find a deal on a tank. Let me know if you know of any.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

new sidewalk crew...


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1354188 said:


> new sidewalk crew...


Im hiring also 

Wall looks awesome Grant


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hey Jon, if triple L is lookin for a sidewalk crew we could put bigfoot in a skirt like that and send him south....lol

For those wondering WTF I'm talking about, bigfoot is an employee that we all pass around. He's a good guy but not in a skirt. unless you're from waterloo!


----------



## greywynd

Sounds like a good place for bigfoot to be! For those looking for tanks, I saw some recently that were made from cut down furnace tanks. Cut it in half, weld one end back on, add a 2" pipe coupler for the pump, and a pipe w/ cap for filling it up. Not as fancy as a commercial one, but for part time use for some it would do the job!


----------



## Triple L

Good thing I'm not from waterloo! Hahaha those guys in waterloo are crazy lol


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Ended up ordering one from Cobra in Mississauga. Still cant believe how much they have gone up since the last time i bought one.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Got my schedule done and as usual just picked up another site starting December 1st....do it again


----------



## musclecarboy

Risk of freezing rain tonight on EC.... are they serious??


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1354342 said:


> Risk of freezing rain tonight on EC.... are they serious??


Just for Milton....not sure what to think of it!
A lot of water better get's cool in a hurry.
Might have to pop another salter on.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

new fake "cloud" sites out... "we will save all your data... upload it here.."
upload everything and its gone... oh and they have your data. 
already have 1 customer scammed. 
I can fix a computer... I can't fix a "cloud" 

people are dumb. just sharing my trials and tribulations of a computer repair man.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1354206 said:


> Im hiring also :


The worst part is after you hired them you'd probably make them shovel because you couldn't think of anything else to with them. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1354413 said:


> The worst part is after you hired them you'd probably make them shovel because you couldn't think of anything else to with them. :laughing::laughing:


atleast if he did hire them it wouldnt cost him half of everything. lol


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1354407 said:


> new fake "cloud" sites out... "we will save all your data... upload it here.."
> upload everything and its gone... oh and they have your data.
> already have 1 customer scammed.
> I can fix a computer... I can't fix a "cloud"
> 
> people are dumb. just sharing my trials and tribulations of a computer repair man.


Yeah I have a terabyte aux hard drive that my bro hooked up for my home network. I'm lucky I have the family computer guy


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cobourg - Colborne - Western Northumberland County
3:02 PM EST Tuesday 22 November 2011
Freezing rain warning for
Cobourg - Colborne - Western Northumberland County issued

Freezing rain likely beginning this evening.

A low pressure system from Texas is moving across Indiana and will track northeast across Ohio tonight then over Pennsylvania by Wednesday morning.

Precipitation ahead of this disturbance is expected to reach south Central Ontario early this evening, and Eastern Ontario later this evening. Temperatures are forecast to be at or just above freezing at the time. Precipitation may begin as rain but will quickly change to freezing rain. A prolonged period of freezing rain, about 3 to 6 hours, is likely for most of the warned areas. *2 to 5 mm of ice build up is possible*.  Freezing rain may change briefly to rain or snow before ending overnight over south Central Ontario, and Wednesday morning over Eastern Ontario.

Untreated roads and other surfaces will quickly become slippery, resulting in hazardous travelling conditions. Motorists are advised to use caution and adjust travel plans accordingly.


----------



## Mr.Markus

...and 12 degrees for Saturday. I loaded up tonight so's I can sleep a little better, feeling under the weather. Clean ups are done as of today. Great timing. Now I want some time to install an electric door for the salt shed. It's getting heavier every year.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Maybe spread a little in front too... Guys your age don't always recover fully from markusing on ice!!!


----------



## grandview

It was on the news today that the malls brought in extra dumpsters for black Friday. They were getting ready for the Canadians to come down and instead of throwing clothes all over the parking lot.They will collect it and donate it to goodwill!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Already raining here at -1.


----------



## Joe Blade

Mr.Markus;1354593 said:


> Already raining here at -1.


Raining in bolton light


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Raining in thornhill. Forecast shows warm temps...


----------



## kefala

Raining in Markham now.


----------



## Triple L

all the cars are frozen here in KW... ground temp is keeping the pavement wet tho


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Toronto, Mississauga, and Brampton now included in freezing rain warning.


----------



## adamhumberview

this is a coin toss...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Heads............................!


----------



## kefala

Tails.... Wait... Which one means we don't have to go out tonite?


----------



## JD Dave

It's zero now. :realmad:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have salted my 24 hour cause they have a shift change at 11
Cars are icy. Pavement is ok but starting to get colder
Good night to test it all out. Plus I wanted a hot apple cider from tim hortons


----------



## musclecarboy

Well there's ice everywhere. It's times like this that I don't really care I dont have the housing York contract


----------



## CGM Inc.

Still a lot of water coming down to sal! 
But I have seen some Guys going out at 10.00 PM


----------



## Grassman09

North of the 401 she is icey. Hwy25 was ice looks like they salted a lil bit but with all the rain it wast doing much. If you have a gravel driveway or road to go on.. Good luck. Overpasses are ice/slush.


----------



## cet

Blacktop is good, concrete is all ice. We are salting everything. Better safe then sorry.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We only salted northern stuff. Most things in the city are fine, Uxbridge was a sheet of ice on the asphalt, but that was my only frozen asphalt.


----------



## Triple L

Big ol dirty snowflakes coming down like crazy in Milton


----------



## Triple L

Guelph line had some 2 inches or so of snow atleast!!! That ontop of the rain made for pure ice... Not a cool deal at all

Back in the KW where its all rain, decent!


----------



## goel

You were driving the opposite way I was.

Nasty little band of snow that was. It did not extend very far north or south of the 401 either.


----------



## ff1221

Made a quick run to Brampton last night to pick up a new toy, stopped in Orangeville for dinner on the way home. While we were in Kelseys salt crews showed up salted walks and parking lot, I thought they were pre-salting, I was wrong. Holy ***** it was Icy, started heading home just west of Orangeville on 9, only going 60 and the truck started going sideways it was so slippery. Traffic was sopped ahead of me so I got off on the gravel roads and went north to 89, by the time we got there it was salted and by Mount Forest it was just straight rain. Long trip home.


----------



## greywynd

Had an 1/8" of ice topped by an inch or so of snow at home this morning. Gravel was snow covered or slush, pavement slush or wet. Plows and salters were out on the highways.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Nothing like being down on the first event! Lol. Took the salter in for service and this was the result. Chad went for a road trip and covered me. Very much appreciated. We made 1.5 yds last for about 8 sites. Really didn't need it but was right on the edge. Better safe than sorry and jon didn't have to break my legs for being a no show. Even places where everything above ground was iced, feeling the concrete or asphalt it was clear it wasn't sticking around. Getting cold, but still not quite frozen.


----------



## snowplowchick

Triple L;1354979 said:


> Guelph line had some 2 inches or so of snow atleast!!! That ontop of the rain made for pure ice... Not a cool deal at all
> 
> Back in the KW where its all rain, decent!


I had to salt that school in Cambridge and it is south of you. Funny how the line of precipitation went.

If I knew you did on-call salting, I could have saved the 100+ kms I had to drive and hired you to do the school. J/K


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I 'll field that one snowplowchick. I was fairly clear in what I was willing to pay. "Whatever makes it wirth it for you to pop up, I just need to cover my route." Thankfully he was reasonable. Wasn't like I'd be negotiating


----------



## snowplowchick

R.G.PEEL;1355095 said:


> I 'll field that one snowplowchick. I was fairly clear in what I was willing to pay. "Whatever makes it wirth it for you to pop up, I just need to cover my route." Thankfully he was reasonable. Wasn't like I'd be negotiating


triple l
Peel, I was joking but I can't use the tongue sticking out smiley from my phone. I have already realized his rates are too rich for my blood! Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

What are plowsite brothers for eh guys?
Chad I heard he bought the last guy a pizza


----------



## snowplowchick

MIDTOWNPC;1355110 said:


> What are plowsite brothers for eh guys?
> Chad I heard he bought the last guy a pizza


That's the second time you've referred to me as male gender. Last year I believe you called me a "snow god". I forgot to say thanks! Lol


----------



## JD Dave

Id stick up for Chad but I'm still holding a grudge over the tire deal.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1355148 said:


> Id stick up for Chad but I'm still holding a grudge over the tire deal.


I forgot to mention... Those tires I got coming up for sale in the spring are $300 now


----------



## cet

Salt trucks make good money. I'm sure I couldn't get my hourly rate for mine. I'm not going salting for $80/hr.

We salted everything last night only to find out we could have skipped it. Doesn't bother me at all because to have stayed home when you should have gone is just stupid IMO.

I salted 1 sidewalk that was a sheet of ice but the parking lot was running water, salted it anyway because I was there.


----------



## Triple L

snowplowchick;1355101 said:


> triple l
> I have already realized his rates are too rich for my blood! Lol





cet;1355173 said:


> Salt trucks make good money. I'm sure I couldn't get my hourly rate for mine. I'm not going salting for $80/hr.


Lol. If you were my estimator, I'd never have any jobs.

Seriously, It scares me that you threw out such an insanely high number like that.  

Gee, and here I went salting for $41 an hour and my price is INSANE.... Chris you must be one some serious CRACK for you to charge $80 an hour .... Man it must be nice to be you... I guess I'll stick around running my charity organization cause I'm a girl and my trucks and equipment run on Faith and Diesel fuel... :laughing:

Like Dean said... I try to help my brothers


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1355173 said:


> Salt trucks make good money. I'm sure I couldn't get my hourly rate for mine. I'm not going salting for $80/hr.
> 
> We salted everything last night only to find out we could have skipped it. Doesn't bother me at all because to have stayed home when you should have gone is just stupid IMO.
> 
> I salted 1 sidewalk that was a sheet of ice but the parking lot was running water, salted it anyway because I was there.


If we all had your money we would have salted also. Sometimes you have to make the call and it's easier just to salt then to stress about it.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1355188 said:


> If we all had your money we would have salted also. Sometimes you have to make the call and it's easier just to salt then to stress about it.


You can ask the Boss but I'm sure she's not willing to share it with you.

John Deere sales are up 46%, I'm sure you helped that greatly.


----------



## snowplowchick

Triple L;1355187 said:


> Lol. If you were my estimator, I'd never have any jobs.
> 
> Seriously, It scares me that you threw out such an insanely high number like that.


Everything suddenly became clear to me once I watched your go plow video.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1355191 said:


> You can ask the Boss but I'm sure she's not willing to share it with you.
> 
> John Deere sales are up 46%, I'm sure you helped that greatly.


Deere is getting to the point that you have to order what you need a year in advance. Unless its a plain Jane tractor. Nothing like fresh green paint.


----------



## Triple L

snowplowchick;1355199 said:


> Everything suddenly became clear to me once I watched your go plow video.


"if you dont like me buddy thats ok"


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1355188 said:


> If we all had your money we would have salted also. Sometimes you have to make the call and it's easier just to salt then to stress about it.


I lightly salted all my paved properties for this reason. Picked up 3 more seasonal quotes just for parking with the salter on at breakfast. Being out and about the first time around always seems to pay off for me.
BTW I think $41/hr for salting is a steal. lol My hand labour rate is $52/hr.


----------



## snowplowchick

Triple L;1355187 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Gee, and here I went salting for $41 an hour and my price is INSANE.... :laughing:


Triple L, I am wondering how your cheap hourly rates you are advertising translate into the $30,000.00 price you quoted me for a half acre school. Gee, it must be my calculator that is broken.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have had a contract for a few years now for 2 gas stations. Its changed owners and the new owners will not sign the contract casue it contains captions saying

my company, employees or subcontractors will not be held liable for slip and or fall, death or injury or loss to any persons on the property unless proven negligent.... the property owner and its staff are responsible for the clearing of the sidewalks on this property... also that slippery conditions may exist before after or while the property is being serviced. 

I originally spoke with them and we agreed upon the same price as last year verbally. its seasonal all in with salt. I forwarded them the contract which they also had last years to review and the say they are not comfortable with the wording, that he has 10 other sites and non of them have anything like this. 

He said he was going to send me an example of what he is comfortable with but I havent seen it. I have since then emailed him saying I salted that lot last night as a precaution however we do not have an agreement and I will not continue to service anything untill we do. That this needs to be sorted out asap and Im awaiting his email of an example of wording however Im not prepared to accept all the liability.

am I being too strick on my policy / wording what are your guys feelings on this. 
do I remove this wording, do I stick to it, what to do?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

snowplowchick;1355283 said:


> Triple L, I am wondering how your cheap hourly rates you are advertising translate into the $30,000.00 price you quoted me for a half acre school. Gee, it must be my calculator that is broken.


maybe that included insemination :laughing:

I couldn't resist. I will stop now.


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1355286 said:


> I have had a contract for a few years now for 2 gas stations. Its changed owners and the new owners will not sign the contract casue it contains captions saying
> 
> my company, employees or subcontractors will not be held liable for slip and or fall, death or injury or loss to any persons on the property unless proven negligent.... the property owner and its staff are responsible for the clearing of the sidewalks on this property... also that slippery conditions may exist before after or while the property is being serviced.
> 
> I originally spoke with them and we agreed upon the same price as last year verbally. its seasonal all in with salt. I forwarded them the contract which they also had last years to review and the say they are not comfortable with the wording, that he has 10 other sites and non of them have anything like this.
> 
> He said he was going to send me an example of what he is comfortable with but I havent seen it. I have since then emailed him saying I salted that lot last night as a precaution however we do not have an agreement and I will not continue to service anything untill we do. That this needs to be sorted out asap and Im awaiting his email of an example of wording however Im not prepared to accept all the liability.
> 
> am I being too strick on my policy / wording what are your guys feelings on this.
> do I remove this wording, do I stick to it, what to do?


It seems like a pretty standard clause to limit your liability exposure to stuff that's your fault. Gas stations around here seems to be plowed by clowns which leads me to believe they're cheap as heck. I certainly wouldn't plow a place as busy as a gas station without something like that in my contract.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1355286 said:


> am I being too strick on my policy / wording what are your guys feelings on this.
> do I remove this wording, do I stick to it, what to do?


If you're gonna write it in you should stand by it or what's the point..

My clause is simpler. "Mr Markus assumes no responsibility for accidents on sites we have or have not serviced." It pertains to slip and falls but also to insurance claims of 2 jackasses driving into each other. If you sit down with the customer and say " Resonably if something happens.....we're all gettiing draged into court. If you don't like my language for protecting myself then you write it and I will reprice."


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1355316 said:


> If you're gonna write it in you should stand by it or what's the point..
> 
> My clause is simpler. "Mr Markus assumes no responsibility for accidents on sites we have or have not serviced." It pertains to slip and falls but also to insurance claims of 2 jackasses driving into each other. If you sit down with the customer and say " Resonably if something happens.....we're all gettiing draged into court. If you don't like my language for protecting myself then you write it and I will reprice."


I kind of said that and was waiting for his example because it's a decent money job
For me and I would prefer not to loose it.

Thanks Tom and markus. Anyone else please post


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1355297 said:


> Gas stations around here seems to be plowed by clowns which leads me to believe they're cheap as heck.


I had to take that test.....they're better than you think.


----------



## Triple L

snowplowchick;1351320 said:


> He won't quote a price for my site, guess he doesn't want to meet me.





snowplowchick;1351396 said:


> If you don't want to give a price, that's fine, I respect that.
> 
> If you won't price it, do you know of anyone in the area that I can contact that can do the whole site. Thanks!
> 
> PS- I did not call you "insane", to clarify, I said that was an "insanely high price".





snowplowchick;1355283 said:


> Triple L, I am wondering how your cheap hourly rates you are advertising translate into the $30,000.00 price you quoted me for a half acre school. Gee, it must be my calculator that is broken.


I don't really know what to say to you.... Your Nutz!
So first you come on here saying I didn't give you a quote.... Then suddenly my price was insane! What happened there? I guess I did quote the place for you didn't I??????? Why all the BS?

Now, you keep bringing it up again and again and again, blowing everything wayyy out of proportion and making yourself look stupid... No I did not ever quote you $30,000.... Why do you make such outrageous claims? You seem like you really got it all together and know whats going on... Your sites double the size you said, its over 1 acre, there's over a 1/4 mile (1320 feet) and then some of sidewalks... I don't have a sidewalk crew out in that area of town, its half hour and then some away from my work, its difficult and your crazy so my price is what it is, and then to be bringing this up in a public forum!!!! its soooo disrespectful its not even funny.... Im not advertising ANYTHING! I just had to reply to your jab against me... Do I work for $41 an hour salting? Absolutly not! But I'm a great guy and willing to go out and help my plowsite brothers out if they need help and I'm not gonna gouge them im gonna give them a hand and hopefully they will compensate for my fuel and wear and tare.... My prices are extremely reasonable and fair to everyone I deal with and they see the value in our services or else they wouldn't keep hiring me back.... Just cause you don't means you have to bring it up time and time again in this thread??? I'm positive everyone here will agree with me how disrespectful you are by doing this and I'm normally pretty laid back but I hope everyone will take this as fair warning to not ever work for you! Almost all of us work together some way or another and have grown our businesses together and formed new friendships and business opportunity's thru plowsite and we all respect eachother even tho we do have a bit of fun everynow and then but you crossed the line in my head...

May I say this again... Let it be done, it is what it is, no hard feelings just let it be...


----------



## musclecarboy

I must say.... joking or not, I'm pretty sure we'll all past comments abou that bid. It does seem foolish it keeps popping up.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

sure is hard to believe last night was freezing rain cause it sure is nice out now

I'm buying gocarts and building a track next spring. With paintball guns attached to the carts
Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1355388 said:


> sure is hard to believe last night was freezing rain cause it sure is nice out now
> 
> I'm buying gocarts and building a track next spring. With paintball guns attached to the carts
> Lol


You'll make a killing. I agree it is a gorgeous day... dogs are a little muddy now though.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Triple L;1355187 said:


> Lol. If you were my estimator, I'd never have any jobs.
> 
> Seriously, It scares me that you threw out such an insanely high number like that.
> 
> Gee, and here I went salting for $41 an hour and my price is INSANE.... Chris you must be one some serious CRACK for you to charge $80 an hour .... Man it must be nice to be you... I guess I'll stick around running my charity organization cause I'm a girl and my trucks and equipment run on Faith and Diesel fuel... :laughing:
> 
> Like Dean said... I try to help my brothers


I'm kind of curious. What type of equipment are you using to salt for only $80/hour? We get over $100/hour to salt the roads in one of the small municipalities we plow and they supply the salt. Our parking lot salting is done by the tonne and our competitors keep telling us that we're not charging enough at over $125/tonne.

Sure needed to put salt/abrasive mix down today. It was just like a spring storm - passing the plow over it was like driving a Zamboni around on the road, smoothing and polishing.


----------



## cet

Salt trucks make what they make. It's not something I look at for each site. We salt approx. 50 sites. It's actually a PITA. We can get most stuff done on 12 tonnes. I have 3 trucks that will carry min. 4 tonne but we send 2 every night leaving 1 as a back up unless I'm pressed for time then we run all 3. If I have a site where I drop 300 lbs. and get $40 and it takes 2 minutes that's a crazy hourly rate. If I roll into a school and drop a tonne and it takes 10-15 min. the money isn't nearly as good but I'm not going to tell you what I charge.. Of the 50 sites 37 are on seasonal and 13 are per salting. So for the 37 I have no idea what the truck makes/hour until the end of the year and I know how many times I've been and how much salt I went through. You learn to budget, pay your bills first and then give the Boss her share.

If someone called me to salt 1 lot, I don't care how small it is it will be more then $40.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1355148 said:


> Id stick up for Chad but I'm still holding a grudge over the tire deal.


Here you go.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=129292


----------



## grandview

Cet,your boss spending her share down here tomorrow?


----------



## cet

grandview;1355547 said:


> Cet,your boss spending her share down here tomorrow?


NO, I put my plow behind her car, hopefully that slows her down.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1355548 said:


> NO, I put my plow behind her car, hopefully that slows her down.


I hope they're not all wired the same. My girlfriend wouldn't even notice a plow behind her car LOL


----------



## grandview

cet;1355548 said:


> NO, I put my plow behind her car, hopefully that slows her down.


I doubt it.


----------



## cet

grandview;1355553 said:


> I doubt it.


If she shopped that little I would let her go more often.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1355551 said:


> I hope they're not all wired the same. My girlfriend wouldn't even notice a plow behind her car LOL


She won't damage the plow. LOL


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1355546 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=129292


That's actually a good deal. I'll leave it at that, it seems Chad he seems to have enough tension these days.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1355583 said:


> That's actually a good deal. I'll leave it at that, it seems Chad he seems to have enough tension these days.


If thats a good deal I have 4 of the same tires, commerical traction t/a's that you can have in the spring at about 20-30% estimated tread...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Got our Invitation to the UNILOCK award night 
Guess we made it to something recognized!
...not a 4.99$ install either to stay on topic!


----------



## snowplowchick

CGM Inc.;1355609 said:


> Got our Invitation to the UNILOCK award night
> Guess we made it to something recognized!
> ...not a 4.99$ install either to stay on topic!


Keeping up the positivity here, I am curious if your landscape portfolio is considered for the invite, or is it based on your purchases over the year?


----------



## cet

I think with all this great weather(excluding last night) you guys have to much time on your hands. You should try beating that tinny white ball, it really helps. Going saturday and maybe sunday.:redbounce


----------



## grandview

Should they be beating their white balls in public/


----------



## cet

grandview;1355687 said:


> Should they be beating their white balls in public/


We leave that for you guys south of the border.


----------



## grandview

I try and put them in the hole.


----------



## ff1221

Ok finally posting the pics of my 40 ton of stone (not that anyone is really concerned) and the toy i went to pick up in the poor weather last night.


----------



## cet

Looks good. I've never done a job like that before but it looks like a lot of work.

That homeowner sure like skylights.


----------



## CGM Inc.

snowplowchick;1355667 said:


> Keeping up the positivity here, I am curious if your landscape portfolio is considered for the invite, or is it based on your purchases over the year?


They have different categories to submit to.
Has to be a job no older then a year using Unilock Product.
3 pictures to be taken of the job and submitted for judging.

Has nothing to do with purchases of product, you also have to be an authorized installer for them.

Our stone supplier complimented the job and sent the Unilock Rep out when we did the work. Took the freedom to submit the job.

Took not so great pictures of it and really didn't think it will go anywhere.

JD...that is Brussels again!


----------



## mikegooseman

CGM Inc.;1355718 said:


> They have different categories to submit to.
> Has to be a job no older then a year using Unilock Product.
> 3 pictures to be taken of the job and submitted for judging.
> 
> Has nothing to do with purchases of product, you also have to be an authorized installer for them.
> 
> Our stone supplier complimented the job and sent the Unilock Rep out when we did the work. Took the freedom to submit the job.
> 
> Took not so great pictures of it and really didn't think it will go anywhere.
> 
> JD...that is Brussels again!


 Looks good sir, I like the choice of brick and I have always been a fan of the coping .


----------



## snowplowchick

CGM That is a unique install. Very nice. Good luck in the contest. I really like those tumbled pavers.

ff1221, that is a lot of rock! Nice steps, 

Grandview, you dirty man.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Unilock puts on a great show. Open bar, good food, entertainment and good networking. The jobs are judged on creatove use of their product and overall craftsmanship. They also reward large purchasers through other programs like their "pave your way to vegas" programs etc... Which are awarded at the show as well and they also recognize their distributors. 

My buddy Greystone landscaping is authorized unilock and we do a lot of work together with the company. Just finished a 5000 sq ft courtstone job for one of the owners. Pgs. 13,30,36,38,50, of the catalogue are also jobs we've done together and he did pg 14 on his own. Pg 36 by the way, the first pic is photoshopped. We never demo'd the lawn like that, the job was done in 1 week and then photographed. The shape of the driveway was cut exact. I have pics of it under construction and it never looked like that. We never won any awards yet, but I take pride in those pics.

Hopefully I will be there, but I only get the invite if the foreman can't find a date. Maybe if chad or CGM can't they'll take me as their date!


----------



## ff1221

Thanks for the compliments, it is a lot of rock, we dropped it all at the end of the driveway which is about an 1/8 of a mile long and brought it in a piece at a time. I'll post up some pics after we get some interlock down. Also, yes my wife also commented about the amount of skylights, there is a lot!!


----------



## musclecarboy

ff1221;1355767 said:


> Thanks for the compliments, it is a lot of rock, we dropped it all at the end of the driveway which is about an 1/8 of a mile long and brought it in a piece at a time. I'll post up some pics after we get some interlock down. Also, yes my wife also commented about the amount of skylights, there is a lot!!


What model of oaks paver?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have a new appreciation for the big stone stuff. I enjoyed my little project this fall a little too much it may have scratched an itch. I have a customer who's kid enjoys tearing up my stripes with on of those polaris's. Think he should have bought a lawnmower.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Picking up new salter tomorrow. Same western 2 yd I have, just new.keeping old salter, we'll play around with it over the winter and get it some fresh paint, bearings etc...


----------



## Triple L

Nice, now you'll have a spare salter for the spare salter LOL


----------



## cet

When you build a wall that high how do you get away without a railing? If it was a wooden deck there would have to be one for sure.


----------



## ff1221

musclecarboy;1355772 said:


> What model of oaks paver?


Using Courtland Plus in Quarry Tan with a Centurion Std border in Onyx. It's a nice paver but takes the right location to make it work, unfortunately they are discontinuing it. Here's the Link for everybody that doesn't do landscaping, because none of that will make any sense.

http://www.oakspavers.com/courtland.aspx


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Depending on how the wall is build it can often still be considered a "slope" and not a fall. If you "rolled" down our 16 ft high one were building it would likely kill you. since it is still considered slope, like the ground naturally was, no railing needed. Peterborough was closer to vertical so it got a railing installed behind.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mr.Markus;1355781 said:


> I have a new appreciation for the big stone stuff. I enjoyed my little project this fall a little too much it may have scratched an itch. I have a customer who's kid enjoys tearing up my stripes with on of those polaris's. Think he should have bought a lawnmower.


 Are you totally done now markus? The pics during construction looked like you were doing a good install with it. Still looked under construction last I saw though. I'd love to see it with everything finished and planted.


----------



## CGM Inc.

ff1221;1356038 said:


> Using Courtland Plus in Quarry Tan with a Centurion Std border in Onyx. It's a nice paver but takes the right location to make it work, unfortunately they are discontinuing it. Here's the Link for everybody that doesn't do landscaping, because none of that will make any sense.
> 
> http://www.oakspavers.com/courtland.aspx


Nice work on the wall! Can't say I'm a fan of Oaks at all even so we used quiet a bit this year.


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1356106 said:


> Are you totally done now markus? The pics during construction looked like you were doing a good install with it. Still looked under construction last I saw though. I'd love to see it with everything finished and planted.


Still finish touching it. Likely won't plant it up till next spring. Spent alot of time on my clean ups this fall and weather has been less than ideal. 2 of the big trees are also coming out so that's next on the list (Black walnut and ash) they're getting too dangerous to be that close to the house, and the juglone has limited what I could plant in the past. I'll be glad to be done with it.


----------



## Triple L

Learnt something new today.... Whenever your working within 15' of rail, your suppost to have a flagman with you all the time.... Opps LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Sounds like someone met the CN police....


----------



## Triple L

Haha yup buddy was cool stuff tho, said he shouldn't even be working today cause they have a buddy system where there must always be 2 guys no matter what and the other guy quit a year ago and they haven't filled his position... And if they followed all the safety stuff he'd have 3 hours of paper work to fill out every day... No worries he said


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Ya i wonder about the plowing at a train station ?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Any good places for a 20' sea can? got quoted 2650$......no thanks!


----------



## schrader

Prices on the cans have gone way up since I bought mine two years ago, try finding a good forty footer. I never did find anything .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Try looking for old van bodies, I know people who use them too with good success.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1356474 said:


> Try looking for old van bodies, I know people who use them too with good success.


Have one and really don't care for it!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

We bought our 52 ft insulated sea can with working (a/c and furnace) for $2000 at LVG Auction four maybe five years ago.

Nice work boys.


----------



## Triple L

Picked myn up for $800 last year.... Good ol kijiji deal... Had a 20' deckover enclosed for a while LOL


----------



## Alpha Property

So my 8.2 vxt on my 05 2500 hd, when I flip the switch on the dash, the truck lights don't go off, and only with the truck high's on do the plow low's come on. I just got the truck through the summer and this was the first time I tryed to drive with it on in the dark. The plow's a year old, was installed on the truck by the dealership I bought the truck from, not the plow dealer. Could it be a relay or something simple or is it probably all wired wrong?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1356482 said:


> Picked myn up for $800 last year.... Good ol kijiji deal... Had a 20' deckover enclosed for a while LOL


Bought 1 for 1000$ beginning of the year...now I got a quote over 3000$ :laughing:
Might have to go to an auction....


----------



## ff1221

CGM Inc.;1356107 said:


> Nice work on the wall! Can't say I'm a fan of Oaks at all even so we used quiet a bit this year.


We've had good luck with Oaks products, I really like their fieldstone wall and the courtland has been a great seller for us with all the cottages around, we got in the 2010 catalogue with our Courtland jobs, so we keep using their stuff. Here are some more pics, got all the brick down, just got to clean up around the edges and sweep the sand in.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

wow... that's alot of courtland... like... that's alot alot of courtland. Needs some patio furniture!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1356529 said:


> wow... that's alot of courtland... like... that's alot alot of courtland. Needs some patio furniture!


I get it now that post is for a basketball net......Court land.... Starting to think that wheelbarrows are only good for covering tampers.lol


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1356537 said:


> I get it now that post is for a basketball net......Court land.... Starting to think that wheelbarrows are only good for covering tampers.lol


No, you can cover your toolbox as well!:laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1356192 said:


> Haha yup buddy was cool stuff tho, said he shouldn't even be working today cause they have a buddy system where there must always be 2 guys no matter what and the other guy quit a year ago and they haven't filled his position... And if they followed all the safety stuff he'd have 3 hours of paper work to fill out every day... No worries he said


That's pretty amateur not to know the 15ft rule.

Nice brussels path Stefan.


----------



## cet

Alpha Property;1356485 said:


> So my 8.2 vxt on my 05 2500 hd, when I flip the switch on the dash, the truck lights don't go off, and only with the truck high's on do the plow low's come on. I just got the truck through the summer and this was the first time I tryed to drive with it on in the dark. The plow's a year old, was installed on the truck by the dealership I bought the truck from, not the plow dealer. Could it be a relay or something simple or is it probably all wired wrong?


I don't think it would be a relay. Where did the plow come from. You might have the wrong headlight harness. When I installed mine last year it was all plug and play. Not really sure how the headlights could be wired wrong using the right harness.


----------



## CGM Inc.

ff1221;1356550 said:


> No, you can cover your toolbox as well!:laughing:


Corners won't look good if you do that! Brussels will be a lot nicer for that


----------



## Alpha Property

cet;1356651 said:


> I don't think it would be a relay. Where did the plow come from. You might have the wrong headlight harness. When I installed mine last year it was all plug and play. Not really sure how the headlights could be wired wrong using the right harness.


the plow came from parkview in niagara on the lake, there boss dealers. The harness i belive is the wight one, I took my headlights out of the truck to replace bulbs and the harness is plugged in, no cutting, it looks just the same as the one that came with my 7.5 for my 2000 1500, it has the "A" and "B" ends depending on the year, but that just reverses ground and power and fries fuses if its plugged in wrong (I know that from experiance)

The truck and plow are going into parkview on wednesday next week for them to look at it, but if I can figure it out first that would be the better option


----------



## JD Dave

Alpha Property;1356667 said:


> the plow came from parkview in niagara on the lake, there boss dealers. The harness i belive is the wight one, I took my headlights out of the truck to replace bulbs and the harness is plugged in, no cutting, it looks just the same as the one that came with my 7.5 for my 2000 1500, it has the "A" and "B" ends depending on the year, but that just reverses ground and power and fries fuses if its plugged in wrong (I know that from experiance)
> 
> The truck and plow are going into parkview on wednesday next week for them to look at it, but if I can figure it out first that would be the better option


So they worked before you changed the headlights?


----------



## cet

Putting A and B the wrong way around won't fry the fuse. That will be your problem. On our 98 the harness was taken apart last year and put back wrong on 1 side. It messed our lights until I took it apart to make sure it was right and one side was wrong.


----------



## Alpha Property

I'll have a look at that, I didn't take that part apart, I just looked at those connections and nodiced it was the same for my 1500, and i know we fried 4 fuses when we did the install on that, but maybe caused by something else. I don't know if it was working or not when I got the truck, I got the truck in auguest with the plow already on it, brought the plow home and dropped it for storage, and just the other night was the first time I had the plow on at night time and nodiced that they were all screwed up


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1356648 said:


> That's pretty amateur not to know the 15ft rule.


Isn't that the length of the restraining order that "Chick" slapped him with?

Sorry Chad....too soon?


----------



## cet

Alpha Property;1356683 said:


> I'll have a look at that, I didn't take that part apart, I just looked at those connections and nodiced it was the same for my 1500, and i know we fried 4 fuses when we did the install on that, but maybe caused by something else. I don't know if it was working or not when I got the truck, I got the truck in auguest with the plow already on it, brought the plow home and dropped it for storage, and just the other night was the first time I had the plow on at night time and nodiced that they were all screwed up


those headlights come out so easy it should be pretty easy to check. The new headlights are a real PITA.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1356690 said:


> those headlights come out so easy it should be pretty easy to check. The new headlights are a real PITA.


There not bad after you take them out fifty times. (pulling truck) I can change a bulb in 5 minutes now. I just wonder why they couldn't have kept them like the OBS, they were such a great design.


----------



## cet

I thought everything was in metric. Sure it's not 5 metre's. :laughing:

My Dad is 82. Yesterday he had a written driving test because he is over 80 now. He got perfect. Not sure what a written test has to do with still being able to drive well. My Dad taught classroom driver's education for 20 years for Young Drivers of Canada.


----------



## Alpha Property

Any guess if it's the b side or the a side I want? Or switch them and see if it works?


----------



## Alpha Property

2005 truck year


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1356694 said:


> There not bad after you take them out fifty times. (pulling truck) I can change a bulb in 5 minutes now. I just wonder why they couldn't have kept them like the OBS, they were such a great design.


Next time I'm over I might get a quick lesson. They seem pretty crazy to me. Let me practice on the black truck it's time you get a plow for that coffee getter.


----------



## cet

Alpha Property;1356696 said:


> Any guess if it's the b side or the a side I want? Or switch them and see if it works?


On their website it say's standard not reverse. The colours should be on the same side so I'm guess A. that's for a 13 pin.

http://www.bossplow.com/content/servicecenter/documents/13-pin_wiring_schematic.pdf


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1356699 said:


> Next time I'm over I might get a quick lesson. They seem pretty crazy to me. Let me practice on the black truck it's time you get a plow for that coffee getter.


Ha ha, I'm not touching that truck. Clean Burn is coming out Mon to give me an install price. He says I need a tank with 4 2" holes in the top of it for it to work. A guy gave me a 300 gallon tank full of coloured diesel that was 2 years old. I went and pumped the tank out and brought the tank home for my furnace. Tank looked like new except for a little rust on the bottom. Hit it with a hammer and it started leaking. I'm buying a new one now. It was fun cutting it in half so they would take it for scrap.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1356728 said:


> Ha ha, I'm not touching that truck. Clean Burn is coming out Mon to give me an install price. He says I need a tank with 4 2" holes in the top of it for it to work. A guy gave me a 300 gallon tank full of coloured diesel that was 2 years old. I went and pumped the tank out and brought the tank home for my furnace. Tank looked like new except for a little rust on the bottom. Hit it with a hammer and it started leaking. I'm buying a new one now. It was fun cutting it in half so they would take it for scrap.


This week I took the old oil tank from the house and moved it to the shop. Tomorrow we are going to start putting it up. I doubt we will get it done in a day. The tank has 3 holes in the top so we should be fine.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1356739 said:


> This week I took the old oil tank from the house and moved it to the shop. Tomorrow we are going to start putting it up. I doubt we will get it done in a day. The tank has 3 holes in the top so we should be fine.


I'm sure you will figure out.


----------



## Triple L

Phone up Clemmer from Kitchener... They make the tanks, used to plow that place back in the day when I was a sub...


----------



## cet

Triple L;1356785 said:


> Phone up Clemmer from Kitchener... They make the tanks, used to plow that place back in the day when I was a sub...


Back in the day! That makes me laugh, I didn't think you were old enough to have a "back in the day" 

I love when I hear some 12 year old say "when I was a kid". Kids are in to much of a hurry to grow up.

Looking at the forecast I think Saturday will be the last day for the golf course this year. I won't complain it has been a great fall.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1356695 said:


> I thought everything was in metric. Sure it's not 5 metre's. :laughing:
> 
> My Dad is 82. Yesterday he had a written driving test because he is over 80 now. He got perfect. Not sure what a written test has to do with still being able to drive well. My Dad taught classroom driver's education for 20 years for Young Drivers of Canada.


Good for your dad.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

did you dad ever plow snow cet?
I dont see the point of the written if anything it should be the road test. 

You should see some of the ones that come thru the plaza and that drive in this town
Probably the most crown Vic's per capita Lol.


----------



## schrader

cet;1356695 said:


> I thought everything was in metric. Sure it's not 5 metre's. :laughing:
> 
> My Dad is 82. Yesterday he had a written driving test because he is over 80 now. He got perfect. Not sure what a written test has to do with still being able to drive well. My Dad taught classroom driver's education for 20 years for Young Drivers of Canada.


My wifes grandmother was 92 when she passed here last written, couldn't drive worth a $%^& but she passed here written so she still had a licence.


----------



## forbidden

Any of you guys that do sidewalk work and use ice melt..... Home Cheapo has ice melter on sale $5.00 for a 10kg bag (normal price was $11 per bag). Just went and bought two skids (2000kg) of it. Might go back for more. Not sure what it may sell for out there or what you use but here we have to use it and are not allowed to use salt on our contracts.


----------



## greywynd

There's no wholesalers out your way? Even $5 for a 20 lb bag seems pricey enough, but I just use the stuff, I don't often buy it.


----------



## musclecarboy

forbidden;1357106 said:


> Any of you guys that do sidewalk work and use ice melt..... Home Cheapo has ice melter on sale $5.00 for a 10kg bag (normal price was $11 per bag). Just went and bought two skids (2000kg) of it. Might go back for more. Not sure what it may sell for out there or what you use but here we have to use it and are not allowed to use salt on our contracts.


What product is it exactly?


----------



## CGM Inc.

I don't call that cheap.....


----------



## forbidden

If there is a wholesaler out here, I have yet to locate it (time management issue aside....). Alaskan ice melter is what it is. For us it was a good deal, to save over 50% on the material cost I will take any day of the week. It is also a small enough bag that my wife can easily lift it. I am all for finding a wholesaler if anyone knows of one. Also doubles as weight in the trucks so it has another purpose.

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/ice-melter-150-10kg/960669


----------



## Triple L

I'll sell u 50lb bags of a similar blue ice melter for $12 a bag


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Black Friday. The day the small store owner shakes his head and gets some paperwork done
Oh and buys up the competitors deal and resells it Next week

Is it 6:00 yet?


----------



## CGM Inc.

I get 10 bags of Landscapers Choice on Tuesday at 2000 pounds each.
Price is to low to list....


----------



## DeVries

CGM Inc.;1357259 said:


> I get 10 bags of Landscapers Choice on Tuesday at 2000 pounds each.
> Price is to low to list....


How about a P.M on the price then. I am looking for a few skids


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Depending on your needs you can buy it by 1 ton totes too. I used to buy 100 ton/yr.


----------



## cet

My Dad never plowed snow, he was a school teacher, now I know why he was always home.


----------



## ff1221

Finished up my job yesterday, last one for the season everything is going to snow mode next week then I'm going to relax till Christmas........I hope!


----------



## cet

ff1221;1357707 said:


> Finished up my job yesterday, last one for the season everything is going to snow mode next week then I'm going to relax till Christmas........I hope!


It's nice having that last job done. I bet you can't relax though. Most people that work for themselves have a hard time shutting it down. I'm still working on my shop and I bet I can spend everyday it doesn't snow there doing something.


----------



## grandview

Chris,what are you doing up? Just get back in spending all the snow money at the mall?


----------



## cet

grandview;1357717 said:


> Chris,what are you doing up? Just get back in spending all the snow money at the mall?


You should know by now!

I'm going GOLFING


----------



## grandview

cet;1357715 said:


> It's nice having that last job done. I bet you can't relax though. Most people that work for themselves have a hard time shutting it down. *I'm still working on my shop and I bet I can spend everyday it doesn't snow there doing something*.


You better re read what you just wrote.


----------



## cet

Now that I'm finished golfing I will head up there for a few hours this afternoon.Thumbs Up


----------



## Triple L

Wake this thread back up.... How many of u guys grew stash's for movember?


----------



## Alpha Property

I started too, too many people made fun of me.... And my girlfriend said she wouldn't touch me until it was gone lol


----------



## ScnicExcellence

Triple L;1318621 said:


> I don't think these kitchener china loaders are running brand name motors or hydro's....
> 
> I think he was looking into it but it never happened, but I could be wrong... I don't follow them too much...


Hey thanks for keeping me alive on here. lol

Yes we have kubota engines for any orders that are not in stock from now on, hydro hydraulic valves, hesper hydraulic pumps. we have upgrade a good bit. they are optional equipment.

still going. have excavators compactors and stand on skidsteers as well.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Sierra Mountain Snow Fighters are on "American Trucker" on Speed TV.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Alpha Property;1358214 said:


> I started too, too many people made fun of me.... And my girlfriend said she wouldn't touch me until it was gone lol


Chicken s$$t and Honey helps growing if you can't 
German secret recipe!


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1358369 said:


> Chicken s$$t and Honey helps growing if you can't
> German secret recipe!


HAHA. I remember my Dad saying that when I was young. It must be true.....

Probably would of been a good marketing idea with my plates.


----------



## ff1221

cet;1357715 said:


> It's nice having that last job done. I bet you can't relax though. Most people that work for themselves have a hard time shutting it down. I'm still working on my shop and I bet I can spend everyday it doesn't snow there doing something.


You're right, we have a rural property with some forest trail that have grown in, moving thwe mini ex and compact tractor out there to clear the trails, hoping the weather holds till Christmas so I can get them done, but there are no deadlines involved.

This is the second year for the MO, buddy and I did it last year, this year we got most of the Fire Department involved, check it out, you can pick out my buddy, his is probably the same as Alpha's. My wife even joined the team.
http://ca.movember.com/mospace/1740422/


----------



## Alpha Property

yea lol thats pritty close


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1358383 said:


> HAHA. I remember my Dad saying that when I was young. It must be true.....
> 
> Probably would of been a good marketing idea with my plates.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: and I thought I get raised eyebrows again!

To make it work the chicken s$$t has to go on the inside!


----------



## Moto52

Does anyone if there is any problems with case skid steers? any years to stay away from? I have heard people say they arent very good?


----------



## Grassman09

Moto52;1358778 said:


> Does anyone if there is any problems with case skid steers? any years to stay away from? I have heard people say they arent very good?


They are crap... You need to buy a CAT.. LOL.. With all your new found money who cares just buy 2 more for parts only.. payup

The Case 1845 and 1645's are tanks but thats not what you are after I'll bet. They have cummins engines in them.

Why not a Takeuchi?

I know a tool in Ebensburg PA that talks about selling one. He is PMSing and not talking to me at the moment.


----------



## Moto52

Grassman09;1358798 said:


> They are crap... You need to buy a CAT.. LOL.. With all your new found money who cares just buy 2 more for parts only.. payup
> 
> The Case 1845 and 1645's are tanks but thats not what you are after I'll bet. They have cummins engines in them.
> 
> Why not a Takeuchi?
> 
> I know a tool in Ebensburg PA that talks about selling one. He is PMSing and not talking to me at the moment.


There is just a cheap case on kijiji 06 420CT is the only reason, I want a deere CT322 but there isnt many around.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1358699 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing: and I thought I get raised eyebrows again!
> 
> To make it work the chicken s$$t has to go on the inside!


We generally roll our eyes.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The case have balls for certain. As pushing they may be your best bet. They are however nowhere near the operating comfort or overall machine that cat or bobcat make. The 322 deere is ok I guess if you like a tiny cab, no comfort, all kinds of blindspots, poor performance and a ton of problems.


----------



## Moto52

R.G.PEEL;1358836 said:


> The case have balls for certain. As pushing they may be your best bet. They are however nowhere near the operating comfort or overall machine that cat or bobcat make. The 322 deere is ok I guess if you like a tiny cab, no comfort, all kinds of blindspots, poor performance and a ton of problems.


Bobcat is out of the question I hate feet controls. and Cat just seem to be way more money. thats strange you say the deere have problems cause they sure make a good tractor, excavator and dozer. I don't really know anything about skid steers thats why i'm asking.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

They're top notch for other equip. The skids missed the mark though. Cat is worth the money and bobcat have all 3 control patterns (feet, acs, and SJC). Try one of each before you buy anything.


----------



## Triple L

Bobcats came ALONG way with their cat controls, I tried a 850 and was very impressed... Not quite as good as a cat but sure as heck not far from it... The old S250's I find mediocre IMO A skid with hand and foot controls has to be the dumbest idea ever invented.... Driving over bumps and ruts flying all around in the cab and your really suppost to have control of the boom and bucket??? Ya OK


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I agree with that, I hate foot controls, but every operator I know who really knows there stuff, says foot controls are the way to go, I don't get it. 

I hate the Cat controls, drove me nuts. Regular hand controls just make sense for my joystick generation!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1358890 said:


> I agree with that, I hate foot controls, but every operator I know who really knows there stuff, says foot controls are the way to go, I don't get it.
> 
> I hate the Cat controls, drove me nuts. Regular hand controls just make sense for my joystick generation!


When we bought our 320 JD in 2004 it was $4500 more to get hand controls, not sure if there was more options on the skid also but I wasn't paying more money for a snow only machine. It only has 600 hours on it and this is it's 8 winter. All these options are great (talking all machinery) but the bottom line is I don't run the thing and it only makes me so much money so I could really care less about it. For landscaping I see hand controls being better but not for snow. The guy that ran our skid last year said he hadn't ran foot controls in over 5 years but was glad to have them because he said his feet never got cold.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The machine's capabilities are no different with any of the controls. I'm told that hand controls are better because you can have more accurate control. I run all 3 patterns equally. My preference is still foot. The 650 has the option but I never use it. 

Best way to know what is best is to phone the sales reps and have them bring some for you to play with.


----------



## musclecarboy

I'm sure there are reasons for each control pattern. Like Jon says, people say foot controls are the way to go but I don't see it. I like cat controls because you can drive around and drink a coffee at the same time. Plus my MT52 has the bucket controls so my guys are used to direction with one hand and loader with the other.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

musclecarboy;1358916 said:


> I'm sure there are reasons for each control pattern. Like Jon says, people say foot controls are the way to go but I don't see it. I like cat controls because you can drive around and drink a coffee at the same time. Plus my MT52 has the bucket controls so my guys are used to direction with one hand and loader with the other.


If you spend enough time in one you figure it out. On foot controls I can drive aroud with my knees, allowing for both hands free. I can drink a coffee ANd eat a breakfast sandwhich while working


----------



## cet

I know I may have gotten the lemon in skid steers but my JD 325 has been a nightmare. After spending over $10,000 trying to fix it it still smokes like crazy at start up. I should take a video one day but I'm usually to pissed off every time it starts to do it.

As far as foot controls having more control, I can't see it. We had a JD 260 for 6 weeks, tranny went, it had foot controls and we were glad to get rid of it. Ours only loads salt but I like hand controls and a self leveling bucket.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1358934 said:


> If you spend enough time in one you figure it out. On foot controls I can drive aroud with my knees, allowing for both hands free. I can drink a coffee ANd eat a breakfast sandwhich while working


LOL ok chill out superstar


----------



## greywynd

Aww heck, I'm still a skid steer rookie and using foot or hand controls I really don't care. I generally tend to lean towards foot control though now. And yea, I don't drink coffee, but I know I can still do stuff with my hands while driving the Bobcats now. 

It all goes back to the old argument, run what you're comfortable with. I loved the hand(pilot) controls of the Cat skids, but have heard too many stories of the engines puking out in them to really consider ever buying one. (Some of those were from a service technician for Cat btw.) 

The older Case skids with the Cummins engines were (and still are) often what is found on a lot of the farms around here, used for cleaning barns, stacking hay etc. I always figured that if a machine can tolerate the typical local farm and it's mediocre maintenance, that they must be a half decent machine.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1358942 said:


> I know I may have gotten the lemon in skid steers but my JD 325 has been a nightmare. After spending over $10,000 trying to fix it it still smokes like crazy at start up. I should take a video one day but I'm usually to pissed off every time it starts to do it.
> .


Wow! Didn't know you have one as well! No issues on mine, but we only put 200 hours on it in 2 years. We had some issues caused by a clogged fuel filter and water seperation filter after we changed them the machine runs flawless. Only is at 300 hours for a 2008 so...

What issues do you have?


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1358811 said:


> We generally roll our eyes.


....I had a chat with Jon on Friday since he stopped by at the shop.
If I ever come across in a abrasive way that is not by intention unless it is my good friend on here! Think the German background makes some post appear harsh or aggressive or whatever.
I have no Grey area Black or White for me.....take it or leave it....you always know where I stand! Hate beating around the bush! 
The little friends I have do appreciate me that way 

I hate Shid Steers no matter which way!


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1359020 said:


> ....I had a chat with Jon on Friday since he stopped by at the shop.
> If I ever come across in a abrasive way that is not by intention unless it is my good friend on here! Think the German background makes some post appear harsh or aggressive or whatever.
> I have no Grey area Black or White for me.....take it or leave it....you always know where I stand! Hate beating around the bush!
> The little friends I have do appreciate me that way
> 
> I hate Shid Steers no matter which way!


It works both ways, sometimes you can read posts in different ways. Sometimes I have to read posts a few times and think of where there from. Like this for example. I have seen some of Grants work and I could have guessed he drove with his legs.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1358942 said:


> I know I may have gotten the lemon in skid steers but my JD 325 has been a nightmare. After spending over $10,000 trying to fix it it still smokes like crazy at start up. I should take a video one day but I'm usually to pissed off every time it starts to do it.
> 
> As far as foot controls having more control, I can't see it. We had a JD 260 for 6 weeks, tranny went, it had foot controls and we were glad to get rid of it. Ours only loads salt but I like hand controls and a self leveling bucket.


You worry to much, as long as it starts and then runs fine don't worry about it. Let Chad borrow it for the winter, a few good cold starts and it will be as good as new. As seen on a youtube video. LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

Definite need for a sarcasm smiley. Another way to look at it is "What other people think of you, or their interpretation" is none of your business.


----------



## cet

Stefan I don't these things well enough to explain it all to you. We have put 2 sets of injectors in it. The timing has been done 3 times which you need a computer to do. It's almost as if the fuel runs back onto one of the cylinders when it's parked. It sounds like it starts on 3 or 4 cylinders and then in 20 seconds it is running great. Once it is running it is a work horse. I have to say it is really hard on fuel too but my last skid was an old 1845B and that machine was great.

The last place I took it was to Dave's dealer. They spent 40 hours fixing it and only billed me for 16 because they felt bad for all I had been through. They wrote a letter to Deere but that fell on deaf ears. I'm hoping it was just one bad machine because I bought a 5083E this summer.


----------



## forbidden

Sustained winds of over 100kmh today, gusts to 140 + and some tool within staggering distance decides to light a field on fire. ***** is blowing around like a hurricane and tornado outside now we have a fire watch on top. The highway, closed due to accident from blowing debris. At least it is not snowing in this, that would have just been unreal, bad enough as it is. Neighbours entire child play set got blown apart and some parts landed in our backyard, other parts just went sailing by. Houses and a school missing their roof, siding gone bye bye..... might have found a new job until it snows.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

forbidden;1359097 said:


> Sustained winds of over 100kmh today, gusts to 140 + and some tool within staggering distance decides to light a field on fire. ***** is blowing around like a hurricane and tornado outside now we have a fire watch on top. The highway, closed due to accident from blowing debris. At least it is not snowing in this, that would have just been unreal, bad enough as it is. Neighbours entire child play set got blown apart and some parts landed in our backyard, other parts just went sailing by. Houses and a school missing their roof, siding gone bye bye..... might have found a new job until it snows.


Where is this? sounds crazy


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1359050 said:


> Let Chad borrow it for the winter, a few good cold starts and it will be as good as new. As seen on a youtube video. LOL


"knowing your mechanicable ability I would be able to figure it out in a few minutes"...... Chad will see what he thinks of Kubota's this winter.....

Clintar even had 21 green tractors and 1 orange one... Guess they're doing some math and trials


----------



## forbidden

I am 2 minutes south of Calgary. It is just crazy outside, this is day 3 of major wind storms. I can only imagine what it would have meant if there had been enough moisture present to snow. Saw some flashing and soffeting blow by 5 minutes ago. Fire is getting closer now even though we are well off to the side of it, downwind people are definitely at risk right now. It has now covered his entire field in a matter of minutes.

Here is what the weather network has to say.

Strong winds are gusting up to 140 km/h in Alberta and western Saskatchewan.

Many areas in Alberta are currently under a wind warning. Power outages, and downed trees have been reported, and the wind is expected to continue through the evening.

More to come on this developing story.

Alerts: Okotoks, AB

All Alerts In EffectWind Warning


Wind Warning

Issued at 1:10 PM MST Sunday 27 November 2011

Summary


Strong winds today.


Details


A strong pressure gradient has developed over Southern Alberta as a result of a low pressure system that has moved into Southern Northwest Territories. Strong winds have already developed this morning along the foothills and have spread to the Lethbridge region. Wind gusts of 130 km/h have already been reported in the Pincher Creek region, and 104 km/h in the Lethbridge region. Winds gusting to 120 km/h are still expected through most of the warning regions. The winds will gradually diminish this evening. In the Mountain Parks, heavy snow has developed this morning. 10 to 20 cm of snow are expected in the Banff and Jasper regions by this evening. Heaviest amounts are expected over higher elevations including Lake Louise and along the icefields parkway. Precipitation in the townsites of Jasper and Banff will remain as rain. Snow will taper off this evening.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Just bought a New Holland 200 series last week. So far extremely happy with it. I am a hand and foot guy as well but really like the pilots in this machine, going to take a while to fine tune the skills. Killer price as well.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1359071 said:


> Stefan I don't these things well enough to explain it all to you. We have put 2 sets of injectors in it. The timing has been done 3 times which you need a computer to do. It's almost as if the fuel runs back onto one of the cylinders when it's parked. It sounds like it starts on 3 or 4 cylinders and then in 20 seconds it is running great. Once it is running it is a work horse. I have to say it is really hard on fuel too but my last skid was an old 1845B and that machine was great.
> 
> The last place I took it was to Dave's dealer. They spent 40 hours fixing it and only billed me for 16 because they felt bad for all I had been through. They wrote a letter to Deere but that fell on deaf ears. I'm hoping it was just one bad machine because I bought a 5083E this summer.


Yikes....ours sounds funny at start up too but I blame that on the 5 cylinders which is at the end just not a balanced enough engine. Back in the days AUDI's with the 2.3l 5 cylinder sounded just about the same. I keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1359107 said:


> "
> Clintar even had 21 green tractors and 1 orange one... Guess they're doing some math and trials


The yard beside me dominates green now as well 7 green versus 5 red.
Maybe odds now better for me to keep my machines :laughing:


----------



## Alpha Property

Clintar down here is all kubota for winter use, and a big cat loader, and some GMC's with fishers, which is weird cuz theres no local fisher dealer


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Whats weird is that they don't have a deal with one supplier. With a company that size, they could use buying power to their benefit.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1359498 said:


> Whats weird is that they don't have a deal with one supplier. With a company that size, they could use buying power to their benefit.


They do try and do that but it seems some of the owners like to lease and others buy so it probably depends on who's giving the deal of the season. I did see about 6 or 8 Kubota's when I was in Niagra.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I guess, I would just have thought that part of the franchise agreement, all of those scenario's would be in place.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1359517 said:


> I guess, I would just have thought that part of the franchise agreement, all of those scenario's would be in place.


Yeah generally franchisors want the franchisees to buy everything from them. I know hero burger head office is on the lease and the franchisees pay head office a marked up number


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1359408 said:


> Yikes....ours sounds funny at start up too but I blame that on the 5 cylinders which is at the end just not a balanced enough engine. Back in the days AUDI's with the 2.3l 5 cylinder sounded just about the same. I keep my fingers crossed!


Your's should be fine. Mine is a 2005 which was one of the first years I believe. It has 650 hours.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1359517 said:


> I guess, I would just have thought that part of the franchise agreement, all of those scenario's would be in place.


Around here its all kubota compacts for clintar, rtv's and everything... Nothing green except for the big tractors which all have total decals on them....


----------



## fordzilla

got a few flurries last night here in newfoundland.. cant wait to get the plow put on this beast


----------



## Elite_Maint

Here's a vid my friend did of basically our summer season...racing and stuff...i think JDDave's truck pull is in the vid...when we went to Bolton to watch that...most other clips are drag racing here at Cayuga or in englishtown New Jersey.. enjoy..


----------



## GMC Driver

Moto52;1358778 said:


> Does anyone if there is any problems with case skid steers? any years to stay away from? I have heard people say they arent very good?


We've got a few - and I like them enough to keep buying them. There is one issue common to them all - if they have a master disconnect switch, remove it. It's only a matter of time before it gives you fits. The only other issue we've encountered is that the track assembly on the CTL machines seem to wear quickly (600 hrs out of a set of idlers).

Otherwise we've had alot of success with them - they may not be as refined, but prove to be very reliable on the whole. The 420 is a pretty straight forward reliable piece - I wouldn't be afraid to pursue it if the price is right.

The new ones share everything with NH except the paint - hopefully the best of both in the new ones.


----------



## Triple L

Chris - HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## musclecarboy

fordzilla;1359750 said:


> got a few flurries last night here in newfoundland.. cant wait to get the plow put on this beast


What town are you in?


----------



## JD Dave

E Maintenance;1359790 said:


> Here's a vid my friend did of basically our summer season...racing and stuff...i think JDDave's truck pull is in the vid...when we went to Bolton to watch that...most other clips are drag racing here at Cayuga or in englishtown New Jersey.. enjoy..


Looked like you guys had some fun. Some really fast cars.


----------



## Elite_Maint

JD Dave;1360017 said:


> Looked like you guys had some fun. Some really fast cars.


Yes! we always have fun....some of those cars are street driven.. my friends civic in street trim runs 10.6's 1/4mile and he drives it daily!...


----------



## Elite_Maint

I finally a couple days ago got my 99 GMC ready to rock! had to change the transfercase.. and did fluid changes all around and just did my plows oil change and changed the hoses.. what a B!tch to change a T-case!!!...Took under 3hrs with me and a buddy to remove old and put new to me t-case.


----------



## cet

Triple L;1359942 said:


> Chris - HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!


I'm not that bad. Two is plenty.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1360272 said:


> I'm not that bad. Two is plenty.


We use to farm a field around a driving range, so I had lots of range balls. The bet was if I'd drink more beers then balls lost.  I'm invited to golf games soley for the entertainment value. LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1360393 said:


> We use to farm a field around a driving range, so I had lots of range balls. The bet was if I'd drink more beers then balls lost.  I'm invited to golf games soley for the entertainment value. LOL


I'm willing to bet not just "Golf games".


----------



## forbidden

We mow some places right alongside a golf course..... nothing like walking along mowing minding your own business and then smack, balls nails the house right above your head. Backyard is infested with golf balls, we get about a dozen every week from that one place.


----------



## snowplowchick

forbidden;1360466 said:


> We mow some places right alongside a golf course..... nothing like walking along mowing minding your own business and then smack, balls nails the house right above your head. Backyard is infested with golf balls, we get about a dozen every week from that one place.


No hard hat for the site? ha

It took running over a few golf balls with the mower before I realized just what is inside golf balls. Who knew? lol One of those mysteries solved for me, similar to the time I sheared a fire hydrant right off at the base with a plow truck. I was surprised a geyser of water wasn't shooting up. Who knew.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Here is something to bring you all back into winter....


----------



## cet

snowplowchick;1360507 said:


> No hard hat for the site? ha
> 
> It took running over a few golf balls with the mower before I realized just what is inside golf balls. Who knew? lol One of those mysteries solved for me, similar to the time I sheared a fire hydrant right off at the base with a plow truck. I was surprised a geyser of water wasn't shooting up. Who knew.


Golf balls come out the shoot like a bullet. I got hit with a pine cone on the back of my hand and lost all feeling for 5 minutes, left a nice bruise.


----------



## grandview

You should see how far they go when you hit them with the mower. Cet would be jealous!


----------



## grandview

........................................


----------



## grandview

CGM Inc.;1360521 said:


> Here is something to bring you all back into winter....


Drano for your workshop bathroom?


----------



## cet

Clearlane? I bought a beat juice treated salt this year from salt depot.


----------



## snowplowchick

cet;1360523 said:


> Golf balls come out the shoot like a bullet. I got hit with a pine cone on the back of my hand and lost all feeling for 5 minutes, left a nice bruise.


Ouch! Could have been a WSIB claim if it was an employee and not you.

I find the white pine cones shoot the farthest.


----------



## cet

grandview;1360525 said:


> You should see how far they go when you hit them with the mower. Cet would be jealous!


They don't go straight and I can relate to that.

Last round of the year last saturday, shot 76


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1360530 said:


> Clearlane? I bought a beat juice treated salt this year from salt depot.


 Clearlane it is!


----------



## grandview

cet;1360535 said:


> They don't go straight and I can relate to that.
> 
> Last round of the year last saturday, shot 76


Not bad for 9


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1360535 said:


> They don't go straight and I can relate to that.
> 
> Last round of the year last saturday, shot 76


It's like playing russian roulett , you see it go under and close your eyes. A fencer left little snipets of wire on one of my sites all over the place. I picked them up as I saw them. 1 went through my walkbehind and sliced my shin open lodging itself in the shin bone. Had to go to hospital to have it removed. 9 stitches to close the slice. Triming sucked for the rest of that season.


----------



## goel

cet;1360530 said:


> Clearlane? I bought a beat juice treated salt this year from salt depot.


Beat Juice Treated is all I use.


----------



## cet

grandview;1360547 said:


> Not bad for 9


I'm getting better. Couple of more years and I think I will nail it.


----------



## grandview

goel;1360565 said:


> Beat Juice Treated is all I use.


So you use "beat" juice on your salt?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

goel;1360565 said:


> Beat Juice Treated is all I use.


I have used it for the last two years as well. Much better then plain salt. This will be the first year spraying with CaCl directly off the truck. I'm expecting better results.


----------



## cet

snowplowchick;1360533 said:


> Ouch! Could have been a WSIB claim if it was an employee and not you.
> 
> I find the white pine cones shoot the farthest.


I do worry about the WSIB claim. On some sites you need a good operator to know where the trimmer is.

Markus I shot some clamps out the shoot one day. Those things flew pretty far. We also ran over a bunch on concrete on a new site. The contractor didn't have room to take it all off site so he hid it in the grass. We broke 1 spindle and the gears in the gear box. The contractor agreed to pay for the parts and we did the repair.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1360542 said:


> Clearlane it is!


Aryss drivers are all really good. I can't say the same for Canadian's.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1360554 said:


> It's like playing russian roulett , you see it go under and close your eyes. A fencer left little snipets of wire on one of my sites all over the place. I picked them up as I saw them. 1 went through my walkbehind and sliced my shin open lodging itself in the shin bone. Had to go to hospital to have it removed. 9 stitches to close the slice. Triming sucked for the rest of that season.


Thanks for the visual.


----------



## goel

grandview;1360573 said:


> So you use "beat" juice on your salt?


Yep, Stronger salt that the white - but it needs to be kept in line.


----------



## grandview

Well down here we call it "beet" juice ,not sure about your "beat" juice up there!


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1360590 said:


> Aryss drivers are all really good. I can't say the same for Canadian's.


If you get Kitching they might be the best ever. One shot from the road to the shed at the new shop. Also all their trucks are mint. I've had a live bottom and end dump so far.


----------



## snowplowchick

Speaking of WSIB, what do you guys think of the online clearances? I cannot stand that the gov't has access to the name of each and every contract I have. 

I even had a competitor get a clearance on my company last winter I noticed on my account. Don't even do business with them. Must have been checking if I was legit. lol 

What is this world coming to? Too much information to the government agencies in my opinion.


----------



## cet

snowplowchick;1360606 said:


> Speaking of WSIB, what do you guys think of the online clearances? I cannot stand that the gov't has access to the name of each and every contract I have.
> 
> I even had a competitor get a clearance on my company last winter I noticed on my account. Don't even do business with them. Must have been checking if I was legit. lol
> 
> What is this world coming to? Too much information to the government agencies in my opinion.


I like the fact they can select automatic renewal. they get sent a new clearance every 90 days.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1360605 said:


> If you get Kitching they might be the best ever. One shot from the road to the shed at the new shop. Also all their trucks are mint. I've had a live bottom and end dump so far.


They delivered my armour stone and I've seen there trucks before and I agree they are top notch. Around here Canadian uses a sub par company and they are pathetic. They call me when 20 minutes away and I keep telling them they have a wrong number because I can't understand their accent.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1360622 said:


> They delivered my armour stone and I've seen there trucks before and I agree they are top notch. Around here Canadian uses a sub par company and they are pathetic. They call me when 20 minutes away and I keep telling them they have a wrong number because I can't understand their accent.


My last load was like that for the 2010-11 season....Guy called he's on Erin Mills passing Burnhamthorpe.....didn't tell me he's going south :laughing: sent one of my Guys to look for him. By the time we found him the load was dumped in a competitors bin! :realmad:


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1360622 said:


> They delivered my armour stone and I've seen there trucks before and I agree they are top notch. Around here Canadian uses a sub par company and they are pathetic. They call me when 20 minutes away and I keep telling them they have a wrong number because I can't understand their accent.


"'That's Chad........"


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

AH COME ON!!!!!!

Pretty understandable!
hahahaha


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I went to the bodyshop today to get my 05 back. I'm pretty happy with the job they did. When I dropped the truck off, I didn't have a ride so I pulled my trailer with a car on it. I parked the trailer in a spot at the shop, parked the truck beside, and drove the car home. Apparently a lady who had hit a deer brought her car in to the bodyshop for an estimate. While turning around in the parking lot (apparently fairly quick) she backed into the gooseneck hitch and found out that a corolla's rear windshield/roof is no match for a solid steel trailer! Crazy broad tried to get my insurance info because she wanted to make a claim for this as well as the deer! The owner of the body shop had to explain to her that you can only make one write off claim per car. lol.

I would post a pic of the painted truck too but I already posted it to my pic and vid thread http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1360871&posted=1#post1360871 check it out if you want.


----------



## CGM Inc.

rain all day.....not just a little!


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1360554 said:


> It's like playing russian roulett , you see it go under and close your eyes. A fencer left little snipets of wire on one of my sites all over the place. I picked them up as I saw them. 1 went through my walkbehind and sliced my shin open lodging itself in the shin bone. Had to go to hospital to have it removed. 9 stitches to close the slice. Triming sucked for the rest of that season.


I'm still cringing from the thought of it, it's stories like that that make me appreciate my rear discharge deck, stuff is less prone to FLYING out.


----------



## greywynd

Trailer 1, Toyota 0!! Looks like game over for that car, LOL!!

Just checked the local, and it's calling for 40-50mm's of rain today. This will certainly make a mess of things for a few days. 

Oh well, went and looked at a couple jobs yesterday that I can do the quotes up for today at least. Some invoicing to catch up on too, so it won't be a totally wasted day.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221;1361089 said:


> I'm still cringing from the thought of it, it's stories like that that make me appreciate my rear discharge deck, stuff is less prone to FLYING out.


I only had that walk behind for another year, but I hung a mudflap off the back to prevent it from happening again. My rear discharge doesn't cut as well but I use it alot on cemeteries. They're definitely a safer machine.


----------



## Triple L

Anyone get that email from Kooy brothers....

I love how they dont list the price of anything... Just how much per month  On USED equipment  Wow....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

To some people, a lower monthly cost can be more attractive than a lower overall price. Not a really good long term plan, but whatever works I guess.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Sure wish I could find the keys to my truck...
Dodge keys are electronic and have to be programmed
I don't think I want to see my truck towed to the dealer with front and rear plows on. 

I want bobcat keypads in the trucks now


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1361223 said:


> Sure wish I could find the keys to my truck...
> Dodge keys are electronic and have to be programmed
> I don't think I want to see my truck towed to the dealer with front and rear plows on.
> 
> I want bobcat keypads in the trucks now


Think it is the same on all vehicles now. Just gor one cut for the 5500 the other day since I only had 1 key from day one.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That would be kickazz. I'm a fellow key loser. I keep a spare locked in the truck and have a keypad on the door


----------



## greywynd

Dean, considering how most tow companies are, I don't think you would want to see it towed either! Keep looking, you'll find that key!


----------



## goel

MIDTOWNPC;1361223 said:


> Sure wish I could find the keys to my truck...
> Dodge keys are electronic and have to be programmed
> I don't think I want to see my truck towed to the dealer with front and rear plows on.
> 
> I want bobcat keypads in the trucks now


CAA RV

5 tows a year, and they will take a truck with a plow on. Well worth the membership cost. Does not even have to be a ghost truck, logos oK.

They sometimes will take one with a salter also, but it seems to depend if the driver is a whiner.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

goel;1361294 said:


> CAA RV
> 
> 5 tows a year, and they will take a truck with a plow on. Well worth the membership cost. Does not even have to be a ghost truck, logos oK.
> 
> They sometimes will take one with a salter also, but it seems to depend if the driver is a whiner.


The dealer is 3 blocks away but it still drives me nuts. I have three door keys but only one ignition key


----------



## CGM Inc.

We use Abrams and have no issues with plows or salters on.
Not that we got much towed the last 2 years but first winter was a nightmare for me...


----------



## musclecarboy

goel;1361294 said:


> CAA RV
> 
> 5 tows a year, and they will take a truck with a plow on. Well worth the membership cost. Does not even have to be a ghost truck, logos oK.
> 
> They sometimes will take one with a salter also, but it seems to depend if the driver is a whiner.


My TD gold elite Visa includes a membership to TD deluxe auto club which is basically CAA RV plus with unlimited calls. I call them to tow my truck and drive me home when I'm too wobbly


----------



## goel

CAA is just for the pickups, or if something happens and my wife needs it.

Anything bigger goes to CA who is my local big rig tow company that can handle the dumps.


----------



## musclecarboy

Just saw this video this morning. Hardscape guys might find this interesting.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71drF5dMpAI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## DeVries

Very cool ,100 pallets per day too talk about production.


----------



## CGM Inc.

But to how many installers does it apply? Never really tracked what we install in a season but that sounds like 2 days for what we do in a season.


----------



## greywynd

Looks like a neat idea, for a very limited application. Prep work would all need to be laser graded. I can see a lot of $$$ in equipment, and it's still using a lot of labour. Just a guess, but I suspect that the pattern/stone selection is also pretty limited.

Dollar/day wise, I'd bet the VAST pavers could go down just about as quick in a large area coverage like that. Would be more labour, but lower machine costs per day.


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd;1361406 said:


> Looks like a neat idea, for a very limited application. Prep work would all need to be laser graded. I can see a lot of $$$ in equipment, and it's still using a lot of labour. Just a guess, but I suspect that the pattern/stone selection is also pretty limited.
> 
> Dollar/day wise, I'd bet the VAST pavers could go down just about as quick in a large area coverage like that. Would be more labour, but lower machine costs per day.


I think the video shows an extreme amount of labour savings. It would take a lot of people to carry and lay that much stone/hour plus they could never keep the same pace up. Plus in the years to come the harder its going to be to find labourers.


----------



## greywynd

Look at it closer. In the video, they have need for a laser grader, and the excavator. There's a labourer doing the final guiding of the 'laying' tool, and another one with a sledge tapping them as required. On top of that, I can see gap sizes vary in some of the laying as well. 

Out of curiosity I looked at their site, out of 19 paver styles they show, I couldn't find that particular one, so if it's a 20th style, they have 1 style out of 20 that they can lay using 'automation'. Reason I say that is that almost every other stone they have is a rougher finish, which the suction cups they are using to lift these, won't hold the others. 

Back to pricing. If we say, 150/hour for a laser grader, and another 150/hour for one rubber duck, that's 300/hour in machine costs, including two operators, plus there looks to be at least 2 labourers required for that as well. If we stay with the laser grader, there's now 2 labourers still available, plus $150/hour for a team of labourers. If we say all inclusive, labourers are $30/hour, we now have a total of 7 labourers for the same money as before. 

With 7 labourers, using a lightweight paver such as vast, on a wide open area such as they are doing, it would be interesting to figure out the rate they could lay. 

With concrete/traditional pavers, I'll agree, they would be a fraction of the machine system, yet the machine system is limited to a small number of paver styles and patterns.


----------



## Joe Blade

JD Dave;1361720 said:


> I think the video shows an extreme amount of labour savings. It would take a lot of people to carry and lay that much stone/hour plus they could never keep the same pace up. Plus in the years to come the harder its going to be to find labourers.


labour is such a problem these days and it will only get worse. Anything that creates an efficiency advantage is coming and staying regardless of initial adjustments needed to make things work rigth you can't stop positive progress in the area of Labour


----------



## musclecarboy

If I could replace labor with machinery 1:1 I would do it all day. Machines always have way more of an advantage


----------



## Alpha Property

any of you guys that do lawn care know if there's a course or something that you can take for the weed control license or is my only option to order the book and read it and take the test? I never make time to look at the book so if i could do a day long course or something and then write the test at the end, it would be a little more my style. Also looking for kind of the same thing for Irrigation work, I know that's a lot more involved, but things I've wanted to do but havn't had the time to figure out.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1361900 said:


> If I could replace labor with machinery 1:1 I would do it all day. Machines always have way more of an advantage


But me and Mr. Markus are fly by night companies cause we don't have tons of employees yet we have tons of toys... LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What are these machines with Artificial Intelligence???? Without employees, you are screwed, and without taking care of the employees you have, you are screwed.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I fly by day, plow at night Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1361954 said:


> But me and Mr. Markus are fly by night companies cause we don't have tons of employees yet we have tons of toys... LOL


Wish I could find a way to bill them all at the same time.LOL.

I want to buy this next and never get out of the truck.






Maybe give me something to yell at when it goes haywire .LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1361972 said:


> What are these machines with Artificial Intelligence???? Without employees, you are screwed, and without taking care of the employees you have, you are screwed.


LOL there are some machines out there without an operator that are smarter than some employees


----------



## Grassman09

Alpha Property;1361948 said:


> any of you guys that do lawn care know if there's a course or something that you can take for the weed control license or is my only option to order the book and read it and take the test? I never make time to look at the book so if i could do a day long course or something and then write the test at the end, it would be a little more my style. Also looking for kind of the same thing for Irrigation work, I know that's a lot more involved, but things I've wanted to do but havn't had the time to figure out.


Lots of competition in both those industries. Prob cheaper to sub out the irrigation do nothing and still get paid.

You can get a 6 station system around here for under $2000. They sell them like the kids going around for springmasters offering aeration and driveway sealing. They do just as crummy of a job too. Just standard 3/4" pipe and cheap heads.

Pesticide license is a joke also. A license to spray vinegar or liquid iron? Is it worth it? Not like the ban will be lifted anytime soon. License or no license your still not allowed to spray roundup, Par 3 but we all still do it.


----------



## goel

Mr.Markus;1361988 said:


> Wish I could find a way to bill them all at the same time.LOL.
> 
> I want to buy this next and never get out of the truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe give me something to yell at when it goes haywire .LOL


LOL, what won't a Wii remote do?


----------



## Alpha Property

Grassman09;1362005 said:


> Lots of competition in both those industries. Prob cheaper to sub out the irrigation do nothing and still get paid.
> 
> You can get a 6 station system around here for under $2000. They sell them like the kids going around for springmasters offering aeration and driveway sealing. They do just as crummy of a job too. Just standard 3/4" pipe and cheap heads.
> 
> Pesticide license is a joke also. A license to spray vinegar or liquid iron? Is it worth it? Not like the ban will be lifted anytime soon. License or no license your still not allowed to spray roundup, Par 3 but we all still do it.


I mow about 120 residential lawns a week, I don't want to be in the truck cutting any more, so if i'm out growing the business, like 4-8 weeks of the summer I can be doing fert and weed control, and have 2 guys cutting grass for me, and take my extra time to get into irrigation's and hardscaping, asphalt seal coating, maybe exterior washing etc. Also I have a huge problem with showing up to a house to cut the grass and the weed guy was there either that day or the day before, and the customer won't let me cut, so I either have to go back in a few days or just skip the week all together. So it would be nice to do it all in house and schedule it better


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Victoria secret fashion show on global got to go watch that with the wife. Cheers!


----------



## Grassman09

I don't understand the outgrowing the business part? Do you mean you do not have 4-8 weeks of income due to the grass not growing? That is not outgrowing your business, that is your business shrinking. How many have there lawns sprayed? Do you think they will all just switch over to you? Obviously not many have them irrigated either and I doubt they will all rush out and get sprinklers put in. 

Do you clean up the leaves in the fall? You charge extra for that or include it in your grass cutting fee? I'd be charging extra if they do not want to pay you when the lawn is not growing in summer.


----------



## JD Dave

I think he meant out making his business bigger.


----------



## Alpha Property

Yes jd, If I can have 2 guys cutting all my grass, I can do 4 ferts, a grub treatment and say 2-4 weed sprays times 100 customers a year myself, that keeps in money, and gives me time to go door knocking and book more work. For about 4 grand I can buy the gear to seal coat driveways, I have a guy now that I contract to do pool openings and closings, I can look into doing that all myself too


----------



## Alpha Property

Same guy does a bunch of weekly pool cleanings for my customers too


----------



## Triple L

What are you using for grubs?


----------



## JD Dave

At least it's warm out.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1362328 said:


> At least it's warm out.


Warmer in bed though!Thumbs Up


----------



## Elite_Maint

Alpha Property;1362124 said:


> Yes jd, If I can have 2 guys cutting all my grass, I can do 4 ferts, a grub treatment and say 2-4 weed sprays times 100 customers a year myself, that keeps in money, and gives me time to go door knocking and book more work. For about 4 grand I can buy the gear to seal coat driveways, I have a guy now that I contract to do pool openings and closings, I can look into doing that all myself too


I sub out guys for Irrigation, driveway sealing, pool opening and closing...etc.. i learned one thing.. to NOT be greedy...and if your making a good living with 120houses + some sod jobs and planting some tree, flowers etc during the year.. then be happy!.. trying to do to much can sometimes hurt you....that's my opinion anyways..


----------



## DeVries

Alpha Property;1362124 said:


> Yes jd, If I can have 2 guys cutting all my grass, I can do 4 ferts, a grub treatment and say 2-4 weed sprays times 100 customers a year myself, that keeps in money, and gives me time to go door knocking and book more work. For about 4 grand I can buy the gear to seal coat driveways, I have a guy now that I contract to do pool openings and closings, I can look into doing that all myself too


I have a pump and spray tank with an automatic reel if you are interested, all in working condition. Doesn't look like I'm that far from you either.


----------



## Alpha Property

Triple L;1362327 said:


> What are you using for grubs?


the guy that i get to do that stuff rite now sprays nematodes at the end of auguest. if they work or not is a different story


----------



## Alpha Property

DeVries;1362373 said:


> I have a pump and spray tank with an automatic reel if you are interested, all in working condition. Doesn't look like I'm that far from you either.


How big of a tank? I'd be interested, but I need to make a game plan to get the licences first


----------



## Alpha Property

E Maintenance;1362368 said:


> I sub out guys for Irrigation, driveway sealing, pool opening and closing...etc.. i learned one thing.. to NOT be greedy...and if your making a good living with 120houses + some sod jobs and planting some tree, flowers etc during the year.. then be happy!.. trying to do to much can sometimes hurt you....that's my opinion anyways..


the way I see it, is mowing around here is not paying out that much money. Me with a guy in the truck to do what I do now, and all expenses, If you just count my time in the truck, not paperwork or maintenance time, I probably average less than $15/hour for myself. So If I put 2 guys in the truck to cut, I'd get enough off the top to cover expenses for my own truck, and then whatever I did myself would be close to profit. I'm not looking to be a millionaire cutting grass, I just want to get ahead a bit, Its been, at times, a really close 3 years so far, and Its getting close to deciding if I can really do this full time for the rest of my days.


----------



## adamhumberview

Alpha Property;1362404 said:


> the way I see it, is mowing around here is not paying out that much money. Me with a guy in the truck to do what I do now, and all expenses, If you just count my time in the truck, not paperwork or maintenance time, I probably average less than $15/hour for myself. So If I put 2 guys in the truck to cut, I'd get enough off the top to cover expenses for my own truck, and then whatever I did myself would be close to profit. I'm not looking to be a millionaire cutting grass, I just want to get ahead a bit, Its been, at times, a really close 3 years so far, and Its getting close to deciding if I can really do this full time for the rest of my days.


there is nothing wrong with being motivated. I am one of the younger guys around here, but trying different things is the way to go I believe.

in our roll off business.. 1-3 trucks your making good $$. 4-6 is abit tight b/c more equip, labour, dispatcher is needed b/c its very hard to drive and dispatch like the 2-3 truck days.

7+ trucks and everything balances out between break downs and slower calls, others can pick up the slack.

and i think its the same way in lawn or snow.. owner operator always makes good $$.. its that step you gotta take that might be abit tough.


----------



## adamhumberview

has anyone ever encountered these guys?

www.snowbizinc.ca ???


----------



## Elite_Maint

Alpha Property;1362404 said:


> the way I see it, is mowing around here is not paying out that much money. Me with a guy in the truck to do what I do now, and all expenses, If you just count my time in the truck, not paperwork or maintenance time, I probably average less than $15/hour for myself. So If I put 2 guys in the truck to cut, I'd get enough off the top to cover expenses for my own truck, and then whatever I did myself would be close to profit. I'm not looking to be a millionaire cutting grass, I just want to get ahead a bit, Its been, at times, a really close 3 years so far, and Its getting close to deciding if I can really do this full time for the rest of my days.


You own the business obviously if you average your hours of work + what you make it seems low..I wake up at 6am i get home whenever I'm done and then I'm on the computer either estimating, doing up paper work, invoices whatever until either done or tired.. If I'm not on the computer then I'm on my blackberry glancing e-mails, or listening to voice mails and writing stuff down.. I'm always thinking what to do next and what has to be done.. I'm working 24/7 that's part of owning a business. Trying new things is good and keeping motivated is amazing BUT the way i see it is be great at what you do. If you do landscaping be great at it and don't stop until you are because a man who claims to be good at many things isn't good at none..lol

You have 120 clients.. don't they plant flowers? trees? shrubs? there isn't one house that you just hate the landscape? give people opinions to beautify or modify what they have this way you get yourself work you have a happy client and you get referrals.

I find that way is easier to make $$ + you don't have to get into other types of work that have extremely high competition. This is my opinion some might agree and some might disagree...


----------



## CGM Inc.

adamhumberview;1362412 said:


> has anyone ever encountered these guys?
> 
> www.snowbizinc.ca ???


Must be a PPM spin off based on the service area they cover 
Seen them once or twice but never competed with them.



adamhumberview;1362412 said:


> in our roll off business.. 1-3 trucks your making good $$. 4-6 is abit tight b/c more equip, labour, dispatcher is needed b/c its very hard to drive and dispatch like the 2-3 truck days.
> 
> 7+ trucks and everything balances out between break downs and slower calls, others can pick up the slack.
> 
> and i think its the same way in lawn or snow.. owner operator always makes good $$.. its that step you gotta take that might be abit tough.


I agree with that 100%, owner operator is great but if you don't work you got about "0" you need to have a certain size to make good money and cover all your overhead as well.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahaha. I would never spend money on something more then an XLT. The higher additions are for the RG PEEL's out there.


----------



## Triple L

adamhumberview;1362412 said:


> has anyone ever encountered these guys?
> 
> www.snowbizinc.ca ???


You'd think after having 8 or more of everything he would know how to spell kabota LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1362484 said:


> You'd think after having 8 or more of everything he would know how to spell kabota LOL


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Everyone takes different approaches to the structures of their business and its a topic I find fascinating. There are many examples of each that are successful and outright failures. I'm with E maintainance on the concept of being "Great" at what you do before expanding to something else.

If you're not making money with a small crew, the problem is somewhere within your business model and its not quantity. One solution is to raise your price point. If the market won't allow that then you need to raise your quality so that the market will allow you to raise your price. The top shelf in any industry can name their price. (Snap on tools, ferrari, tiffany, etc....) Note none of them have majority market shares but are wicked profitable.

The wallmart approach works for selling products. Not so much for services. If you're doing millions and millions on super tight margins then you're one bad job away from failure. 

I hope to one day grow our company to approximately triple what it is now. If I was handed a job on a silver platter that would triple our revenue next year I would either bring other companies I trust in to help, or turn it down. I would not go buy 6 more machines and 5 trucks. I use this example because I'm closely watching a General Contractor that did just that this summer. They were a $.5M/yr company and they took on $10M in contracts. Struggled like crazy all summer, put everything they had on the line, leased a big fancy office, bought all kinds of vehicles and tools and might end up with 400k profit If all goes well. While I'd love to profit 400k, that's silly.

I understand the drive to expand, I have that sickness too. I've been offered a lot more work than we can handle at times and I am tempted to just expand. That's where big Ron (my father) comes in with the "settle down, do what you can handle, stop buying sh!t". I've passed up a lot of good equipment deals and overpriced a lot of nice jobs because of that quote. We've also weathered a recession, a few deadbeat customers and are growing sustainably because he has been thay voice of reason and we haven't overextended ourselves in manpower, finance, or equipment.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Mr.Markus;1361988 said:


> Wish I could find a way to bill them all at the same time.LOL.
> 
> I want to buy this next and never get out of the truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe give me something to yell at when it goes haywire .LOL


Love it!!1 We want one!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Pristine PM ltd;1362472 said:


> hahaha. I would never spend money on something more then an XLT. The higher additions are for the RG PEEL's out there.


He's still baffled that a work truck can turn down the heater from the steering wheel lol. Sell 1 of your new 550s and you can buy 2 older lariat 350s like mine. Of course then you'd have to sell the other dozen to pay the repair bills!!!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Found this on the NOAA site which turns out to be right on the money.... Followed the estimated amounts with actual and it was very accurate.

See below... 

Have been thinking on adding a tri axle roll off truck to the company for a all around work truck. Any suggestions of what not to get in the way of setups. Been looking in the Carolinas for the lack of salt and price, plus my father lives down there...


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

http://rapidrefresh.noaa.gov/hrrrconus/Welcome.cgi?dsKey=hrrr&domain=t3&run_time=30+Nov+2011+-+11Z

try this one!!!

Follow the double row of check marks on the left side of the page and look for the heading "snow accumulations" click the loop checkmark.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1362501 said:


> If you're not making money with a small crew, the problem is somewhere within your business model and its not quantity. One solution is to raise your price point. If the market won't allow that then you need to raise your quality so that the market will allow you to raise your price.


Efficiency also comes into play...raising prices is the easiest way out but not that easy when you don't have the name or the reputation for it! Just like low balling in hope to get a bid.....you can't assume the price comes up the following year to make even.

A fair and honest business should always have a place in the market as said often be good at what you do and stand out in the crowd!


----------



## Triple L

Alpha Property;1362404 said:


> the way I see it, is mowing around here is not paying out that much money. Me with a guy in the truck to do what I do now, and all expenses, If you just count my time in the truck, not paperwork or maintenance time, I probably average less than $15/hour for myself. So If I put 2 guys in the truck to cut, I'd get enough off the top to cover expenses for my own truck, and then whatever I did myself would be close to profit. I'm not looking to be a millionaire cutting grass, I just want to get ahead a bit, Its been, at times, a really close 3 years so far, and Its getting close to deciding if I can really do this full time for the rest of my days.


When your an owner operator or owner and a monkey out doing lawns you gotta remember everything is different... I know for a fact if we're in a rush we could do a mediocre job every now and then on mowing and not a single customer will say anything... If you have 2 monkeys out there cutting grass and they do that guaranteed you'll be getting phone calls and you'll end up loosing 1/4 of your customers Id be willing to bet... Plus if your only making $15 an hour cut your production by a third atleast cause they wount be working as hard as you are... When the cats away the mice like to play... Like others have said, its sounds like there's something else wrong... To me, to have 120 lawns for 2 guys sounds like ALOT thats 30 lawns a day if you have a rain day and allow saturday for mulch jobs ect...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Wow! I completely agree with CGM! Lol. 

You're right and that efficiency can be found without expanding. To a degree, having a larger resource pool can increase efficiency. There are also ways to become more efficient withoutt expanding. My father and I discuss it every fall as we are currently doing this week. "What happened this summer? How could we have done better? How do we apply that to next season?" This winter its decreasing rentals. We spend a lot on pumps, compaction equipment and breakers. We will be looking for these pieces over the winter to be more efficient next year. Once we get our rentals under control a bit more we will think of expanding again this time next year IF. We're busy enough.


----------



## CGM Inc.

If you hire "Monkey's" you obviously get a Monkey job!

Over the 3 years "we" changed the quality of our employees...yes I pay more in wages but also get a better and more efficient job done from them! I don't call my co-workers "Monkey's" because I have respect for them and expect the same in return!

Paying a Guy 12$ an hour or 15$ an hour sounds like a big difference and expense but is it in reality? Everyone has to answer that for themselves!

A business has to grow or you are dead in the water....
You only have to be 2-3% better as your competition to be on top of them or better.....not much either.

And service the crap out of them! Works for me.....I doubled my customer base in 3 years and feel very good about it too!


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1362571 said:


> If you hire "Monkey's" you obviously get a Monkey job!


I'll agree with that.... IMO there are 3 types of employee's...

Monkeys, turkeys and excellent employee's...

Monkeys are the monkey see, monkey do type - they are generally good workers but need constant babysitting and guidance... Without that they just monkey around...

Turkeys are generally ok workers, when you walk away for a second they still work, but they go from here to there and do lots but accomplish nothing in particular...

I find monkeys are turkeys are generally the ones who arnt educated in the field of work or have less then 3 years experience...

And then there are the great employee's - The guys who can think for themselfs, do excellent work when not supervised, figure out problems and come up with productive and effective solutions... Think before they do something and always show up to work..... Generally the ones with something behind their name such as CLT, CLP or have many many years of experience....

Thru the years I've decided I wount be hiring anyone else unless they're in the last category... Like Stefan said, the category you have to pay for


----------



## Alpha Property

Now these good reliable employees, do you garentee hours to them?


----------



## Triple L

To 1 of them yes, the other gets a very very good wage...


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Totally agree*

Totally agree, worth spending the extra for the right person....



Triple L;1362617 said:


> I'll agree with that.... IMO there are 3 types of employee's...
> 
> Monkeys, turkeys and excellent employee's...
> 
> Monkeys are the monkey see, monkey do type - they are generally good workers but need constant babysitting and guidance... Without that they just monkey around...
> 
> Turkeys are generally ok workers, when you walk away for a second they still work, but they go from here to there and do lots but accomplish nothing in particular...
> 
> I find monkeys are turkeys are generally the ones who arnt educated in the field of work or have less then 3 years experience...
> 
> And then there are the great employee's - The guys who can think for themselfs, do excellent work when not supervised, figure out problems and come up with productive and effective solutions... Think before they do something and always show up to work..... Generally the ones with something behind their name such as CLT, CLP or have many many years of experience....
> 
> Thru the years I've decided I wount be hiring anyone else unless they're in the last category... Like Stefan said, the category you have to pay for


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I have to disagree with you CGM. A business doesn't have to grow or be dead in the water. There are certain points where one may wish to remain that size with a good profit. Peel Interior Contracting (my father's co.) has been building for 25 yrs. For the last 10 he's kept it pretty well the same because its working well. I don't want to sound like I'm saying growth is bad, just that its often not the nest choice until you're the absolute best in your field.


----------



## rooferdave

been snowing for an hour here I have about 2-3 cms on my back deck


----------



## rooferdave

couldn't hep but think of cet after reading this!

SEX AFTER DEATH


A couple made a deal that whoever died first would come back and inform the other if there is sex after death. Their biggest fear was that there was no after life at all. After a long life together, the husband was the first to die. True to his word, he made the first contact:

"Marion ... Marion."

"Is that you, Bob?"

"Yes, I've come back like we agreed."

"That's wonderful! What's it like?"

"Well, I get up in the morning, I have sex. I have breakfast and then it's off to the golf course. I have sex again, bathe in the warm sun and then have sex a couple of more times. Then I have lunch (you'd be proud - lots of greens). Another romp around the golf course, then pretty much have sex the rest of the afternoon. After supper, it's back to golf course again. Then it's more sex until late at night. I catch some much needed sleep and then the next day it starts all over again."

"Oh, Bob are you in Heaven?"

"No ..... I'm a rabbit in Saskatchewan.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Rain now in Stratford*



rooferdave;1362667 said:


> been snowing for an hour here I have about 2-3 cms on my back deck


Spotty rain now, only had 1cm of snow this morning....


----------



## drivewaydoctor

Snowing like a bugger here in Mississauga but its wet


----------



## Mr.Markus

I was really disappointed to not throw any salt this morning....so I changed gears and decided to finish the front door before Xmas. The monkey that works for me was too lazy to take off the salter..... Screenings anyone??!?!...lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1362685 said:


> I was really disappointed to not throw any salt this morning....so I changed gears and decided to finish the front door before Xmas. The monkey that works for me was too lazy to take off the salter..... Screenings anyone??!?!...lol


Thats awesome. I wont say I have ever done the same, however I have used it to haul my sweepings. Cigerette butts and all.

I thought you were going to say that you went salting and forgot the spinner. 
Layed a salt path at your first site 3 inches thick.:laughing:
for the record I have not done this...


----------



## musclecarboy

It's a winter wonderland out there. Lucky nothing on the roads. I just came out of a gum graft surgery and my mouth hurts like a b1tch so I'd like if the snow holds off for at least a week


----------



## CGM Inc.

Alpha Property;1362631 said:


> Now these good reliable employees, do you garentee hours to them?


how else can you make them reliable?


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1362696 said:


> Thats awesome. I wont say I have ever done the same, however I have used it to haul my sweepings. Cigerette butts and all.
> 
> I thought you were going to say that you went salting and forgot the spinner.
> Layed a salt path at your first site 3 inches thick.:laughing:
> for the record I have not done this...


Remember where you saw it first.....I'm quite the trendsetter you know.lol

Mulch mule for next spring?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

It's genius!


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1362666 said:


> I have to disagree with you CGM. A business doesn't have to grow or be dead in the water.


There might be the odd exemption! If you give your employees a raise, your rent and expenses go up with inflation your business should grow according to that as well.

You can say my equipment is paid without payments, my building is paid and I don't pay rent, etc. etc.
But at the end of the day that is not considered proper accounting practice even so you still make money on paper.

It is a gray area and for sure point of discussion or argument.


----------



## Triple L

Maybe I'm missing something, if u give employees raises and rent and expenses go up with inflation what does that have to do with growth? All that means is your prices should go up accordingly no?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Absolutely the dollar value of revenue must always go up to reflect rising costs associated with business and inflation. When I refer to "growth" I mean adding employees, adding equipment etc... Over the levels of previous years to take on more work. (Not referring to replacing old with new) Its different for each business, but bigger bigger bigger isn't always the answer.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

And yes Dave, I did just tee one up for you there!


----------



## Ducke

Mr.Markus;1362685 said:


> I was really disappointed to not throw any salt this morning....so I changed gears and decided to finish the front door before Xmas. The monkey that works for me was too lazy to take off the salter..... Screenings anyone??!?!...lol


If you had left some Salt in the hopper you could of had self cleaning steps :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1362697 said:


> It's a winter wonderland out there. Lucky nothing on the roads. I just came out of a gum graft surgery and my mouth hurts like a b1tch so I'd like if the snow holds off for at least a week


This was the best "Tee up" of the day...I think.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have yet to have any of my comments deleted (now I can't say that about the calender girls I post) , but today I just knew if I posted they would get deleted so I held back.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1362874 said:


> I have yet to have any of my comments deleted (now I can't say that about the calender girls I post) , but today I just knew if I posted they would get deleted so I held back.


The only ones I get deleted are when I quote JD in my heading.


----------



## G.Landscape

Best dealer for Blizzard plow parts?? Our Current dealer has been a real pain lately and would be nice to find someone else reliable. 

Tri-City Area, Thanks


----------



## schrader

Full plow here, almost 10cm in some spots, just loading up with some sand to head out after dinner. Anyone else get much


----------



## G.Landscape

schrader;1362904 said:


> Full plow here, almost 10cm in some spots, just loading up with some sand to head out after dinner. Anyone else get much


haha, been bright and sunny here for the last few hours, flurries this morning but nothing stuck


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1362818 said:


> Absolutely the dollar value of revenue must always go up to reflect rising costs associated with business and inflation. When I refer to "growth" I mean adding employees, adding equipment etc... Over the levels of previous years to take on more work. (Not referring to replacing old with new) Its different for each business, but bigger bigger bigger isn't always the answer.


Increase sales and bottom line is how I look at it.
No desire to be the biggest but one of the best known!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Well that last goal is easy. Our trucks and machines are unlettered. I can lease you a spot on the tailgate for some CGM stickers and people will go "Wow, see that job CGM is building!?" Lol


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1362827 said:


> And yes Dave, I did just tee one up for you there!


I like growth but sometimes it comes with a lot of extra stress and the money isn't worth it. I could care less how big I am it comes down to what I'm making.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1362983 said:


> I like growth but sometimes it comes with a lot of extra stress and the money isn't worth it. I could care less how big I am it comes down to what I'm making.


Are you talking about your business? Or what your wife thinks of your ummmmm...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Growth for us is a must, because of our business model. It isn't ideal, but it is what it is. The day when everything is paid for and insurance rates go down will be a wonderful day!


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1362999 said:


> Are you talking about your business? Or what your wife thinks of your ummmmm...


She wishes I'd downsize a little.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1363013 said:


> She wishes I'd downsize a little.


I think she meant your stomach.


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1363017 said:


> I think she meant your stomach.


I think you would be correct. LOL


----------



## grandview

Just a reminder for your belly.


Sal's Famous Wings
Mild - Medium - Medium Hot - Hot or HOT HOT
Also Garlic Parm., Vinegar Cajun and Honey Cajun, Ex. Blue Cheese ot hot sauce. (add .50)
Double - $16.50 Single $9.00

Chicken Fingers
With Onion Rings - $8.00
With Fries - $7.50

Boneless Wings
Single - $6.25

French Fries
Single - $4.00

Sweet Fries
Single - $4.50

Onion Rings
Single - $4.50

Home Made Pizza Logs
Single (4) - $6.50

Mozzarella Sticks
Single (5) - $6.50

Home Made Jalapeno Cheddar Logs
Single (4) - $6.50

Roast Beef on Weck
Large - $6.95
Includes pickles & chips
sub fries for chips for $1.00

Quesadilla's
Cheese - $4.95
Beef - $5.95
Chicken - $6.95


----------



## adamhumberview

Pristine PM ltd;1363011 said:


> Growth for us is a must, because of our business model. It isn't ideal, but it is what it is. The day when everything is paid for and insurance rates go down will be a wonderful day!


i wouldnt hold my breath for insurance to go down!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

So will the day my jar of quarters fills up and I meet a 20 year old that puts out for quarters....

Sorry, too easy. You and I have discussed the topic a million times, and I'm not saying that the geowth is bad for you. It seems to be working. 

It simply isn't the answer to ALL problems companies face as many mistakenly think. One of my best friends does multimillion dollar sewer/water projects and asked why I never bid on the stuff he does even though i'm capable of doing it. He can't understand why I like all the "little bullsh!t jobs".


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Insurance will go down for us per dollar earned over time due to our guys getting older, nice and simple.

Seems to be working! It is working, just my hair is getting whiter and it isn't snow!


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1363032 said:


> So will the day my jar of quarters fills up and I meet a 20 year old that puts out for quarters....
> 
> Sorry, too easy. You and I have discussed the topic a million times, and I'm not saying that the geowth is bad for you. It seems to be working.
> 
> It simply isn't the answer to ALL problems companies face as many mistakenly think. One of my best friends does multimillion dollar sewer/water projects and asked why I never bid on the stuff he does even though i'm capable of doing it. He can't understand why I like all the "little bullsh!t jobs".


I have a 45 gallon drum full of pennies and my wife, ah never mind............. Most of the biggest companies in every field have almost gone broke on the way up. Big risk equal big rewards or failure. Some people can also handle stress better then others or better yet thrive on it.

Mnnnnn Sal's.


----------



## grandview

Anybody want to guess what JD hasn't had on the menu?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

grandview;1363063 said:


> Anybody want to guess what JD hasn't had on the menu?


A pretty waitress' number?


----------



## grandview

R.G.PEEL;1363070 said:


> A pretty waitress' number?


Not really a problem there


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1363059 said:


> I have a 45 gallon drum full of pennies and my wife, ah never mind............. Most of the biggest companies in every field have almost gone broke on the way up. Big risk equal big rewards or failure. Some people can also handle stress better then others or better yet thrive on it.
> 
> Mnnnnn Sal's.


You mean like RIM right now. 
I can handle stress very well but u are the one with kids not me

If I got rid of my dodges I'd be stress free till she said she is pregnant. Lol


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1363087 said:


> Not really a problem there


That's why I like it there. Most places I go the waitress's are always hitting on me when I just want to be left alone.


MIDTOWNPC;1363090 said:


> You mean like RIM right now.
> I can handle stress very well but u are the one with kids not me
> 
> If I got rid of my dodges I'd be stress free till she said she is pregnant. Lol


When your kids are very young it really changes your way of life. You can't just come, go and sleep whenever you want. I was woken up at 3am this morning to our 3 year old throwing up blood everywhere, thought it was a nose bleed but she was shaking so bad with a fever that we took her to the hospital, turned out it was just a nose bleed which was good but I've been up since 3 and it didn't even snow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1363111 said:


> When your kids are very young it really changes your way of life. You can't just come, go and sleep whenever you want. I was woken up at 3am this morning to our 3 year old throwing up blood everywhere, thought it was a nose bleed but she was shaking so bad with a fever that we took her to the hospital, turned out it was just a nose bleed which was good but I've been up since 3 and it didn't even snow.


That's scarier than anything I've been through in my life....if I had kids I probably wouldn't sleep at all. I barely do now. Glad it turned out ok.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1363111 said:


> That's why I like it there. Most places I go the waitress's are always hitting on me when I just want to be left alone.
> 
> .


Holy sh it, Now I've heard every thing on the internet!


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1363133 said:


> That's scarier than anything I've been through in my life....if I had kids I probably wouldn't sleep at all. I barely do now. Glad it turned out ok.


Thanks. Everyone is doing well now.


----------



## cet

Dave I'm glad it was something simple. Kids are more important then anything in life. I love my kids to death and try to help them in every way I can but you need to teach them responsibility at the same time. It's tough not to spoil them if you are able.


----------



## goel

JD Dave;1363268 said:


> Thanks. Everyone is doing well now.


GOOD news Dave.

We have had a couple scary things with our 3 year old also. Never fun, even to hear about.

Are you going to get thru the season before the next one arrives, or are you scheduled for the middle of a snow storm like I am?

Kids, the best thing and the hardest thing in your life.


----------



## greywynd

Glad to hear it turned out to be something simple for you Dave, and that everything looks ok. 

We just have the one son, turned 11 last month. At least as they hit this age it starts to allow a little more freedom again as they are starting to become a little more independent. Of course it comes with a new set of frustrations at times too, but it just helps make things interesting!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Still not convinced he's yours Mark. Ive met him a handful of times and he strikes me as real smart. Sure you don't have a real smart mailman? Jokes.


----------



## greywynd

R.G.PEEL;1363318 said:


> Still not convinced he's yours Mark. Ive met him a handful of times and he strikes me as real smart. Sure you don't have a real smart mailman? Jokes.


Hey, if that's the case he has a lot better chance then with the cards I'd deal him, now doesn't he?


----------



## CGM Inc.

puddles are freezing around here, we put some salt down where needed.Some of our sites are still wet like we just had rain.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, we had a couple "whoops" on some of our sites that I thought would be fine. Drainage is the issue.


----------



## Alpha Property

I drove past all mine, there pritty dry now, it was quite a scare though thisafternoon. I havn't had my truck for 3 days, it took 2 days to have the tire shop swap rim's around for me to get my snow tires on 8 bolt rims, and now today I dropped the plow off at the dealer to have them look at the headlights, It was hooked up the right way, A to A for the headlight harness


----------



## Alpha Property

I've been driving around a TDI Jetta 5spd with 547 000km's on it the last few days, over 1000k's to a $60 tank @ $1.28/L
I went past the Clintar shop and this was all out front....
And then at the Boss Dealer dropping off the plow truck


----------



## R.G.PEEL

If any of you are avid readers in your spare time I suggest "the cold hard truth" by kevin oleary. I bought it tonight and couldn't put it down. Read it cover to cover in one long sitting. Very interesting guy and he gives a very detailed account of what has made him rich and where he has failed miserably. A great read.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1363648 said:


> If any of you are avid readers in your spare time I suggest "the cold hard truth" by kevin oleary. I bought it tonight and couldn't put it down. Read it cover to cover in one long sitting. Very interesting guy and he gives a very detailed account of what has made him rich and where he has failed miserably. A great read.


I love watching his shows! Great Guy with an a$$hole attitude!
He says how it is!


----------



## ff1221

Well woke up yesterday morning and got Effed in the A, 10cm of wet heavy snow and not one piece of equipment ready, luckily everything was sitting in the driveway so within an hour had the plow on the truck and the blower on the small tractor, Good practice run, full push!Thumbs Up


----------



## cet

ff1221;1363775 said:


> Well woke up yesterday morning and got Effed in the A, 10cm of wet heavy snow and not one piece of equipment ready, luckily everything was sitting in the driveway so within an hour had the plow on the truck and the blower on the small tractor, Good practice run, full push!Thumbs Up


Were they not calling for any snow? We had to do a salt run last night. The running water froze pretty quick. Now they are calling for 1 cm tonight but not starting until 3 or 4. That's a tough one to get done by 7.


----------



## Triple L

Salt salt salt salt salt LOL


----------



## cet

Triple L;1363790 said:


> Salt salt salt salt salt LOL


And I'm sick of it already. But I made it to December


----------



## STRONGARM

Hey, Any of you guys located in Milton? I just picked up a contract there and want to know more about the weather patterns up there. I'm in Burlington so its a bit different I would assume.

Thanks


----------



## Triple L

What's going on at the pumps these days? They sure know how to make me pretty bitter and be like ol' grumpy dave  LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1364260 said:


> What's going on at the pumps these days? They sure know how to make me pretty bitter and be like ol' grumpy dave  LOL


Above $100 a barrel at today's close, how exciting


----------



## Triple L

Ya no doubt... Diesel being 15 cents a liter more is just outrageous!!! Feel like buying a 6 leaker gm not a powerjoke grant  LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

STRONGARM;1364073 said:


> Hey, Any of you guys located in Milton? I just picked up a contract there and want to know more about the weather patterns up there. I'm in Burlington so its a bit different I would assume.
> 
> Thanks


.....how can you quote a place if you don't know the weather averages?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1364269 said:


> Ya no doubt... Diesel being 15 cents a liter more is just outrageous!!! Feel like buying a 6 leaker gm not a powerjoke grant  LOL


Getting to the point where you can for sure question the diesel concept!
Must hurt trucking! But they just slap on a surcharge


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1363648 said:


> If any of you are avid readers in your spare time I suggest "the cold hard truth" by kevin oleary. I bought it tonight and couldn't put it down. Read it cover to cover in one long sitting. Very interesting guy and he gives a very detailed account of what has made him rich and where he has failed miserably. A great read.


Do you take warm baths also?


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1364475 said:


> Do you take warm baths also?


Don't forget.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Occaisonally, dave, yes I do. Involves frenchie and booze though so I'm OK with it.


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1364484 said:


> Occaisonally, dave, yes I do. Involves frenchie and booze though so I'm OK with it.


And quiche the morning after?


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1364484 said:


> Occaisonally, dave, yes I do. Involves frenchie and booze though so I'm OK with it.


When doesn't a frenchie invole booze.


----------



## mikegooseman

JD Dave;1364494 said:


> When doesn't a frenchie invole booze.


... Agreed Thumbs Up


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm still failing to see the problem here boys? Lol


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1364500 said:


> I'm still failing to see the problem here boys? Lol


We're just jealous. DO you sit down to pee after you bath or before you read your book?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

No, I don't like when it hangs in the water. Lol


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1364527 said:


> No, I don't like when it hangs in the water. Lol


Stop peeing in the cats water bowl then.


----------



## grandview

I'm glad all your toilet water goes into lake Ontario and not lake Erie so I don't have to worry about catching anything from you guys.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

got a new key. Service manager from dealer in the next town stopped by on his way home
Local dealer wanted me to tow it pay $150 a key and $81 to program it
I got two keys with programming onsite for $250 

Saved me over $300 
Local place is a joke Five star dealer. Maybe one truck forsale no diesels ever.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Wow*



MIDTOWNPC;1364563 said:


> got a new key. Service manager from dealer in the next town stopped by on his way home
> Local dealer wanted me to tow it pay $150 a key and $81 to program it
> I got two keys with programming onsite for $250
> 
> Saved me over $300
> Local place is a joke Five star dealer. Maybe one truck forsale no diesels ever.


Just had two encoded keys cut for my 08 Chevy, cost me 45.00 per key and the locksmith handed me the instructions on how to program it, took less then 15 seconds per key to program.....
Handed him a 100 cash and all is good.... local dealer wanted 120.00 per key programed...

Still think you got a deal ? I think the dealers are ripping off the average joe big time...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Well I had no keys to be able to copy mine
So I needed a dodge computer to read the code 

I only had a door key which is non programmed 

I think someone needs to make codes like bobcat has
That would have to save on insurance. 
Code to get in. Code to start


----------



## Grassman09

STRONGARM;1364073 said:


> Hey, Any of you guys located in Milton? I just picked up a contract there and want to know more about the weather patterns up there. I'm in Burlington so its a bit different I would assume.
> 
> Thanks


It's always snowing there. My friends to the slight east get away with a quick salt run while Milton will usually require a full on plow. Most likely something to do with the escarpment or lake effect off Kelso...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Is it sticking? Radar looks annoying, but temps seem fine


----------



## GMC Driver

Watching it roll in here too Jon - but hard to tell if it will stick. Were above freezing, but not sure what it will show up as. Right now radar shows it dry-slotting around us.

Trying to get an idea from the compass cams - sarnia & london look like they got a salt run out of it. Nothing showing up on the GTA cams yet.


----------



## CGM Inc.

one of those doubtful ones again....should I go or should I stay in bed.


----------



## goel

So far, stay in bed.

Not a flake in Milton yet, but all the roads (even small back roads) have had liquid applied.

Right now, the city is layering on the bulk white on the main roads, on top of the liquid.

Still waiting for the first flake, or even a sign of it.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1364894 said:


> one of those doubtful ones again....should I go or should I stay in bed.


Everything is good in missauga. Puddles aren't freezing or water seeping from the pavement


----------



## Elite_Maint

Everything is dry......in Toronto...puddles are good nothing freezing.

A guy was salting that i kinda know and i said "why you salting if nothings freezing?" He said " My clients pay me to Pre-salt so i come charge a ton and do it" 

How many of you guys have clients that pay for pre-salting?? i don't ?? lol


----------



## mrmagnum

Ajax is clear......


----------



## Alpha Property

thorold/st cath/ niagara falls are dry as a bone

10min later, light rain


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1364906 said:


> Everything is good in missauga. Puddles aren't freezing or water seeping from the pavement


Took a trip to Brampton anyway just to get in the motion.


----------



## ff1221

cet;1363788 said:


> Were they not calling for any snow? We had to do a salt run last night. The running water froze pretty quick. Now they are calling for 1 cm tonight but not starting until 3 or 4. That's a tough one to get done by 7.


Ya they were calling for 1-2cm, and generally with the higher temps in the lake it makes rain instead of snow, but the system was coming out of the north west so the lake had no effect on it except my places right on the lakefront had no snow, and a mile east had six inches. Last night they called for 1-2cms, that's what we got, now it's all melted.


----------



## G.Landscape

Boss Called, starting to sick now in Waterloo, but nothing at our shop....debating about salting


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

have you guys seen the new 100 bill? It's plastic with a see thru window and a hologram. pretty crazy looking. sure is slippery. probably not as comfortable to sleep on as the paper ones eh chad?


----------



## RAZOR

We got about 1 inch. It just stopped snowing so it looks like we won't have to go out.Thumbs Up


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1365065 said:


> have you guys seen the new 100 bill? It's plastic with a see thru window and a hologram. pretty crazy looking. sure is slippery. probably not as comfortable to sleep on as the paper ones eh chad?


No most defentially not... Believe it or not Jon pristine was the first person to show me the new $100 bills... I think they're awesome looking! He musta been going to put some fuel in the pristine jet or something...


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1365024 said:


> Boss Called, starting to sick now in Waterloo, but nothing at our shop....debating about salting


Waterloo says .3 cm... I doubt its sticking but don't feel like taking the drive


----------



## G.Landscape

Yea it stopped, glad I didn't waste the gas to go and check.


----------



## adamhumberview

funny website... http://textsfrombennett.tumblr.com

hilarious site..haha


----------



## cet

Salted only the high priority sites this morning. What a waste of salt again. Salted 4 times and could have skipped 2 of them for sure. Better safe then sorry. Sites are all in contracts so no I'm not milking it.:crying:


----------



## grandview

Snowing here ,should be done 1 pm ,some on the roads buy mostly on the grass.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1365120 said:


> Salted only the high priority sites this morning. What a waste of salt again. Salted 4 times and could have skipped 2 of them for sure. Better safe then sorry. Sites are all in contracts so no I'm not milking it.:crying:


Same here for today.....forecasters are off to a good start but it never has been cold enough. found some issues on the new spreader at least was good for that.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1365120 said:


> Salted only the high priority sites this morning. What a waste of salt again. Salted 4 times and could have skipped 2 of them for sure. Better safe then sorry. Sites are all in contracts so no I'm not milking it.:crying:


Wow, so far I've only salted 1 site and even that wasn't necessary... Most guys haven't done anything up this way...


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1365065 said:


> have you guys seen the new 100 bill? It's plastic with a see thru window and a hologram. pretty crazy looking. sure is slippery. probably not as comfortable to sleep on as the paper ones eh chad?


I had 50 fresh ones from the bank the day after they came out. I'd still have them if I didn't go to the Casino.:realmad: Crumple one up into a ball and see what it looks like after you straighten it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1365152 said:


> I had 50 fresh ones from the bank the day after they came out. I'd still have them if I didn't go to the Casino.:realmad: Crumple one up into a ball and see what it looks like after you straighten it.


if you ever need a wing man, I like those places


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1365152 said:


> I had 50 fresh ones from the bank the day after they came out. I'd still have them if I didn't go to the Casino.:realmad: Crumple one up into a ball and see what it looks like after you straighten it.


Think what you could have had if you gave those to the bride instead, maybe more fun.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1365156 said:


> if you ever need a wing man, I like those places


I'll keep you mind but I like them a little too much so I'm trying to stay away. Thanks for the sweeper link. BTW


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

and in the door walks a laptop repair from a person that works at the dealer that did the keys for my truck. thats how small town works. Thumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1365175 said:


> Think what you could have had if you gave those to the bride instead, maybe more fun.


Ha, she's doesn't need money for that. You probably have trouble remembering the dirty 30's. LOL


----------



## cet

I have trouble remembering what I had for breakfast.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1365183 said:


> I have trouble remembering what I had for breakfast.


I'm guessing Shredded Wheat and a cup of tea.


----------



## cet

and a glass of prune juice to keep it regular.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1365186 said:


> and a glass of prune juice to keep it regular.


Damn I wish I had thought of the prune juice.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I could probably get you a deal on some weetabix... or maybe you want to plow them contra. :laughing:


----------



## schrader

Snowing since 5am here, good 7-8cm at the house. In Collingwood closer to the water it's just warm enough for it to all melt. Good thing because the snow here is that wet sloppy stuff that is impossible to plow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1365120 said:


> Salted only the high priority sites this morning. What a waste of salt again. Salted 4 times and could have skipped 2 of them for sure. Better safe then sorry. Sites are all in contracts so no I'm not milking it.:crying:


I did the same but mine are salt extra. First installments for plowing in today so that's nice and I haven't had the new plow on since I bought it.Thumbs Up

I've learned to milk it. They'll drop you like a ton of bricks on price, and leave you holding the bag if someone falls. Get your money while you have the contract.... you never know what next season brings.


----------



## musclecarboy

Mr.Markus;1365361 said:


> I did the same but mine are salt extra. First installments for plowing in today so that's nice and I haven't had the new plow on since I bought it.Thumbs Up
> 
> I've learned to milk it. They'll drop you like a ton of bricks on price, and leave you holding the bag if someone falls. Get your money while you have the contract.... you never know what next season brings.


I agree. Its really stupid how the industry seems to work. Charge $125/t spread for 5 tons but only spread 3 so you make your money.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1365361 said:


> I did the same but mine are salt extra. First installments for plowing in today so that's nice and I haven't had the new plow on since I bought it.Thumbs Up
> 
> I've learned to milk it. They'll drop you like a ton of bricks on price, and leave you holding the bag if someone falls. Get your money while you have the contract.... you never know what next season brings.


I just pictured you with a milk movember pouring gravy on a plate
Hahahhaha.


----------



## grandview

Not much of a choice,so I picked triple L video!


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1365369 said:


> I agree. Its really stupid how the industry seems to work. Charge $125/t spread for 5 tons but only spread 3 so you make your money.


...never understood that concept either! We charge per application.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1365369 said:


> I agree. Its really stupid how the industry seems to work. Charge $125/t spread for 5 tons but only spread 3 so you make your money.


Too much of that going on this year...


----------



## G.Landscape

Lol, I guess that's why the big companies in the states have started to supply their own salt!! Don't let it become the standard!!!


----------



## JD Dave

G.Landscape;1365611 said:


> Lol, I guess that's why the big companies in the states have started to supply their own salt!! Don't let it become the standard!!!


It is the standard, that's why so many contracts have everything included now to get away from. I find it funny when property managers tell you this is a 4 ton place when you would be lucky to drop 1 ton.


----------



## G.Landscape

Lol, very true, all our contracts are seasonal so I guess I don't know any different.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1365618 said:


> It is the standard, that's why so many contracts have everything included now to get away from. I find it funny when property managers tell you this is a 4 ton place when you would be lucky to drop 1 ton.


It makes sense. It's much easier for a manager to tell contractors "make it black" instead of X amount of salt. As long as the seasonal price is reasonable and not cut-throat, there's room for everyone to make money and still provide good service.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Anyone from Barrie interested a couple of small contracts? Real estate sales office...PM me. 

So we brought in 2x2x8 ft mafia blocks this morning...stupid me had a LLL moment and thought a skip loader could lift them and place them. :laughing:

Shout out to Doug (Dell) for allowing us the use of his Case 621 conveniently parked on one of his sites right around the corner...

Part 2 of new salt bin tomorrow.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1365667 said:


> Anyone from Barrie interested a couple of small contracts? Real estate sales office...PM me.
> 
> So we brought in 2x2x8 ft mafia blocks this morning...stupid me had a LLL moment and thought a skip loader could lift them and place them. :laughing:
> 
> Shout out to Doug (Dell) for allowing us the use of his Case 621 conveniently parked on one of his sites right around the corner...
> 
> Part 2 of new salt bin tomorrow.


We all have LLL moments every now and them LOL Glad Doug fixed you up.


----------



## G.Landscape

JohnnyRoyale;1365667 said:


> So we brought in 2x2x8 ft mafia blocks this morning...stupid me had a LLL moment and thought a skip loader could lift them and place them. Part 2 of new salt bin tomorrow.


Live and learn I guess. Ours is build with 2x2x4, probably for that exact reason. We also have one build from Grande which is holding up surprisingly well.

I take it there will be one of those domed roofs on it?


----------



## musclecarboy

Please tell me someone else is watching the snow plow challenge on Canada's worst driver 7


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I won a new snow contract this year and today I got a call from the guy that use to do it asking if I want to buy the rest of his snow or make him a deal cause its not worth while for him to plow anymore. Last year he billed out $16k in all residentials. Per push and wants $3k for them. All loyal customers he says but doesnt have "signed contracts" just usually calls this weekend. he has had for a few years and he isnt giving up his other business which is lawn, spraying, pest control, ect ect ect. I think its a no brainer for me to take these over. Its basically the 11th hour however, so no one else is jumping at this I am sure. Also if his phone rings for anymore snow, he will pass it to me.
Good deal? 
For some reason I am the go to guy in town when you want to sell or giveup your business


----------



## G.Landscape

MIDTOWNPC;1365690 said:


> For some reason I am the go to guy in town when you want to sell or giveup your business


That's a good spot to be. I guess I would take a look at some of the residentials before i accept that. But sounds like that would be an easy pick up.


----------



## JD Dave

The locals call Dean the Godfather.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1365716 said:


> The locals call Dean the Godfather.


the ones around you just call you their daddy? <insert beer>


----------



## G.Landscape

musclecarboy;1365684 said:


> Please tell me someone else is watching the snow plow challenge on Canada's worst driver 7


haha, just youtube'd it. That is awesome, poor plow. What was up with the truck with the first girl, it was bouncing like crazy.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I am weary of many "contract sales". Sounds like it could be an easy way to increase your revenue. Just cover your azz so you don't spend 3k buying what turns out to be only 4k worth of work. I would agree to buy but not money up front. My offer would be that he draws his money in progress draws. 3k of 16 is just under 20 percent. If every month you give him 20 percent of the take until the 3k is reached that give him what he wants while making sure it is what he says, given that you are buying contacts but not contracts. Being such a small dollar figure this may be more hassle than it is worth though.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

well that is also cause I took his biggest commercial which was about 2 acres


I think we are going to get a good winter for the per push. 
he said that he didnt start his residentials untill 7am...


----------



## cet

Lets be honest Dean, you only want the resi's so you can buy that toolcat you want so bad.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1365811 said:


> Lets be honest Dean, you only want the resi's so you can buy that toolcat you want so bad.


I do want a toolcat but there is a bit of driving for these as they are not all intown with the commercials, but in estate subdivisions and some north of the 401. I was thinking with the bobcats pushing intown I could head out and do resi's with the ebling after 7am

I have good sub and rental rates, there is no reason for me to own anything additional right now. I want a big shop more then I want a tool cat. I man needs a cave you know.


----------



## goel

MIDTOWNPC;1365690 said:


> I won a new snow contract this year and today I got a call from the guy that use to do it asking if I want to buy the rest of his snow or make him a deal cause its not worth while for him to plow anymore. Last year he billed out $16k in all residentials. Per push and wants $3k for them. All loyal customers he says but doesnt have "signed contracts" just usually calls this weekend. he has had for a few years and he isnt giving up his other business which is lawn, spraying, pest control, ect ect ect. I think its a no brainer for me to take these over. Its basically the 11th hour however, so no one else is jumping at this I am sure. Also if his phone rings for anymore snow, he will pass it to me.
> Good deal?
> For some reason I am the go to guy in town when you want to sell or giveup your business


Package a deal to buy his plow from him at the same time, that way you have effectively eliminated him as competition.


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1365834 said:


> Package a deal to buy his plow from him at the same time, that way you have effectively eliminated him as competition.


And with the Money he gets from Dean he will just buy a new one. You do know that anyone can buy a snowplow these days? Must be a Guelph thing.


----------



## Alpha Property

lol thats usualy the way I market my residential stuff, I get the contract to do all the work, and my dad buys all the mowers, snow blowers, rototillers etc, and then he sells them off at a later date


----------



## goel

Grassman09;1365994 said:


> And with the Money he gets from Dean he will just buy a new one. You do know that anyone can buy a snowplow these days? Must be a Guelph thing.


We are talking about a Small market, not like grand old Mississauga with one hundred thousand businesses and 500 000 driveways within 15/20 minues drive.

Extra money in your pocket at christmas time, plow gone, most snow plow guys are very area concentrated, and customers sold. Extremely doubtful he would buy a new plow.

Very easy to "forget" that you have just sold your customers and go plowing again - especially if winter provides lots of the white stuff when the plow is sitting in the back yard.


----------



## Neige

I just wanted to share another proud moment about one of my daughters.http://www.globalmontreal.com/video/focus+montreal+nov+26/video.html?v=2171528209&p=1&s=dd#video


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1365690 said:


> I won a new snow contract this year and today I got a call from the guy that use to do it asking if I want to buy the rest of his snow or make him a deal cause its not worth while for him to plow anymore. Last year he billed out $16k in all residentials. Per push and wants $3k for them. All loyal customers he says but doesnt have "signed contracts" just usually calls this weekend. he has had for a few years and he isnt giving up his other business which is lawn, spraying, pest control, ect ect ect. I think its a no brainer for me to take these over. Its basically the 11th hour however, so no one else is jumping at this I am sure. Also if his phone rings for anymore snow, he will pass it to me.
> Good deal?
> For some reason I am the go to guy in town when you want to sell or giveup your business


Without knowing how many and how close/tight they are, that's a hard one to say grab it or not. I've never bought snow clients before but if it's feasible 1/5 of your first year gross sounds good. Especially if they're loyal, and good marketing to the neighbours will grow it. From what I hear of you Dean... you already offered him $1200 before you asked us or you've probably fixed his computer and have that client list anyway..,. .


----------



## DeVries

Neige;1366126 said:



> I just wanted to share another proud moment about one of my daughters.http://www.globalmontreal.com/video/focus+montreal+nov+26/video.html?v=2171528209&p=1&s=dd#video


Congrats Paul I too would be proud if one of my kids did that some day.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1366136 said:


> Without knowing how many and how close/tight they are, that's a hard one to say grab it or not. I've never bought snow clients before but if it's feasible 1/5 of your first year gross sounds good. Especially if they're loyal, and good marketing to the neighbours will grow it. From what I hear of you Dean... you already offered him $1200 before you asked us or you've probably fixed his computer and have that client list anyway..,. .


Im content with his price. I havent made any offer yet. But I do love a deal. Im pretty good when I fix computers, I dont have any reason to snoop, people trust me with their stuff. I even stay out of the calender girl collections some people have. 

Thanks guys


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

goel;1366103 said:


> We are talking about a Small market, not like grand old Mississauga with one hundred thousand businesses and 500 000 driveways within 15/20 minues drive.
> 
> Extra money in your pocket at christmas time, plow gone, most snow plow guys are very area concentrated, and customers sold. Extremely doubtful he would buy a new plow.
> 
> Very easy to "forget" that you have just sold your customers and go plowing again - especially if winter provides lots of the white stuff when the plow is sitting in the back yard.


buy the business and get him to sign he wont compete without your approval.
let him keep his plow. if your ever stuck Im sure he would help, last last resort.
finally buy plows in the off season. much better deal.
last but not least, its attached to a ford that he is trying to sell.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Neige;1366126 said:


> I just wanted to share another proud moment about one of my daughters.http://www.globalmontreal.com/video/focus+montreal+nov+26/video.html?v=2171528209&p=1&s=dd#video


THAT A BOY PAUL 

You must be very proud.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Neige;1366126 said:


> I just wanted to share another proud moment about one of my daughters.http://www.globalmontreal.com/video/focus+montreal+nov+26/video.html?v=2171528209&p=1&s=dd#video


Congrats! Trying to be a good parent makes snow plowing appear easy!
Very rewarding when the kids turn out good and have goals in life!


----------



## rooferdave

very cool, nice to see children with a good set of values, as I have always said children are a reflection of thier parents. Hats off to you


----------



## rooferdave

learned a lesson last night... the big loaders rest position for the bucket is tilted UP! I parked one of my trucks a bit too close when I left the loader and the bucket has tilted up and it has lifted my 2500 front end till the passeger wheel is pretty much off the ground! Have to go back with the keys today to rescue it.:realmad:


----------



## cet

Congrats Paul, Looks like she has a great future ahead of her. Most 17 YO's don't know what they want to do with their lives.


----------



## Triple L

Congrats Paul thats pretty amazing!!! 

WEEKEND SPECIAL!!!

2 Inverted blowers, 60" with all poly edges, backdrag edge, hydro chute up and down and side to side, In very good condition!

$5000 for BOTH... Package deal


----------



## Joe Blade

*Good for Her we need more like them!*



Neige;1366126 said:


> I just wanted to share another proud moment about one of my daughters.http://www.globalmontreal.com/video/focus+montreal+nov+26/video.html?v=2171528209&p=1&s=dd#video


Wow I am Impressed that's one girl that won't be plowing! Sorry Paul


----------



## Neige

Joe Blade;1366422 said:


> Wow I am Impressed that's one girl that won't be plowing! Sorry Paul


I'm still working on her, maybe I can get a few years out of her. You should see the ***** she gave me when I bought Chinese tires for my loader. Last time I ever do that, she showed me many goods points, and she was right.

Thanks everyone for all those great comments.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Very nice young lady, Paul. You are right to be very proud.

On another note -


----------



## Triple L

and tracked skids are suppost to suck on snow or ice


----------



## DeVries

Triple L;1366399 said:


> Congrats Paul thats pretty amazing!!!
> 
> WEEKEND SPECIAL!!!
> 
> 2 Inverted blowers, 60" with all poly edges, backdrag edge, hydro chute up and down and side to side, In very good condition!
> 
> $5000 for BOTH... Package deal


Are both working? How many sets of remotes do I need to run each one?


----------



## Triple L

DeVries;1366560 said:


> Are both working? How many sets of remotes do I need to run each one?


Absolutly both work, 1 is 1 season old, the other is 2 seasons old... They only need 1 remote for the chute, the 2 season old one has the tilt up and down of the chute capped off cause I only had 1 remote left over for it... We've only ever needed the chute side to side so its up to operator preference I guess


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1366540 said:


> and tracked skids are suppost to suck on snow or ice


Well if we are being picky then I guess the skid isn't actually on ice, its on the concrete removing ice.

We thought we might have to use our skid this year so we were looking into better tracks. These came to mind, seemed pretty impressive in the video anyway. Didn;t get the contract so I guess we will wait another year to see.

Bridgestone Polar Treads


----------



## musclecarboy

G.Landscape;1366609 said:


> Well if we are being picky then I guess the skid isn't actually on ice, its on the concrete removing ice.
> 
> We thought we might have to use our skid this year so we were looking into better tracks. These came to mind, seemed pretty impressive in the video anyway. Didn;t get the contract so I guess we will wait another year to see.
> 
> Bridgestone Polar Treads


RG peel has them, we'll wait for his review


----------



## JD Dave

Congrats Paul, you must be so proud. She's very accomplished for an 18 year old.


----------



## G.Landscape

musclecarboy;1366615 said:


> RG peel has them, we'll wait for his review


Well anticipating his positive review....where do you get them? Never really looked into it as we didn't get that far but our Bobcat dealer seemed to have ones that look exactly the same.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I can't review yet, just installed them on thurs. And parked the machine. Snocrete told me they're amazing though. I had to order them from a place in missisauga and picked then up at a frieght terminal on airport rd. Ill post pics soon and when it snows ill put a video and review of performance.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

wish my skid went as fast as the one in the video moves.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1366648 said:


> I can't review yet, just installed them on thurs. And parked the machine. Snocrete told me they're amazing though. I had to order them from a place in missisauga and picked then up at a frieght terminal on airport rd. Ill post pics soon and when it snows ill put a video and review of performance.


you mean you haven't preplowed yet?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

anyone use anything to plot a route on a map.
i just need to see about 85 points on the map, not really directions.


----------



## Triple L

There was a thread about it just last week... I guess there's some programs u can buy or just use mapquest and keep adding in stop points then u can organize your route after all the points are added I'm pretty sure


----------



## G.Landscape

You can do it in google maps too. Just set up an account and then you can save your maps, lay out multiple routes.

edit: I haven't done it myself yet, but there are also programs to take excel data and import it into to google maps or google earth so you don;t have to manually type in every address


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

im trying google earth pro for 7 days.
never thought about mapquest.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1366806 said:


> im trying google earth pro for 7 days.
> never thought about mapquest.


The computer guy is asking us folks how to plot a route. I find that funny for some reason.

I love reading how all you guys are planning/trying to expand your business. I trying to figure out how to retire.:laughing:

Snow looks so simple in July, this time of year is completely different.


----------



## greywynd

cet, does that mean you're trying to figure out how to play winter golf? 

Paul, congratulations, quite an achievement regardless of age, let alone 17/18. 

Midtown, I have a Garmin program called Mapsource that will let you plot multiple points and plot routes. If you have a Garmin GPS you can than transfer the info directly to it of course, but it doesn't work so well with other units.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1366818 said:


> The computer guy is asking us folks how to plot a route. I find that funny for some reason.
> 
> I love reading how all you guys are planning/trying to expand your business. I trying to figure out how to retire.:laughing:
> 
> Snow looks so simple in July, this time of year is completely different.


your the one that said it to me... if i was getting those rates I would work the guy all day..
Thumbs Up

Expanding just seems to knock on my door. Like landing on free parking.
Ive tried plotting all these address' on a digital map and it just doesnt work like the old fashioned map on the cork board and some pins.


----------



## cet

Winter golf sounds fantastic to me.

Most of the guys on here are young enough to be my son's. At your age I was looking to expand also. I have a few years to go but in the winter I am always trying to figure out how much it would take to retire. I am by no means close but it is always on my mind.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;1366855 said:


> cet, does that mean you're trying to figure out how to play winter golf?
> 
> Paul, congratulations, quite an achievement regardless of age, let alone 17/18.
> 
> Midtown, I have a Garmin program called Mapsource that will let you plot multiple points and plot routes. If you have a Garmin GPS you can than transfer the info directly to it of course, but it doesn't work so well with other units.


Im going to go download that now and try it also.

Not only did I get the list of signed up customers but I got the whole list of ones that he has ever plowed and what he charged. The ones that might randomly call or the ones that he may have done in the past, even quoted on. Also any future phone calls will be refered.
No compete 5 years, any commercials that are refered I will tip out something.
He was a big advertiser and its not like he is going to change all his paperwork. 
I think the loss of the commercial gravy client was a knockout punch and the ones inline before me couldnt decide on what to do, and while they couldn't I took the cake.

Sure would be nice to convert these all to seasonal.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1366874 said:


> Winter golf sounds fantastic to me.
> 
> Most of the guys on here are young enough to be my son's. At your age I was looking to expand also. I have a few years to go but in the winter I am always trying to figure out how much it would take to retire. I am by no means close but it is always on my mind.


from the sounds of the way you talk, just retire your wife from shopping and you will be set. :laughing:

rental income is always nice


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1366885 said:


> from the sounds of the way you talk, just retire your wife from shopping and you will be set. :laughing:
> 
> rental income is always nice


Rental income is sweet. I bet you're long gone from this biz before youre grey.


----------



## RAZOR

cet;1366874 said:


> Winter golf sounds fantastic to me.
> 
> Most of the guys on here are young enough to be my son's. At your age I was looking to expand also. I have a few years to go but in the winter I am always trying to figure out how much it would take to retire. I am by no means close but it is always on my mind.


Since we are so young then I guess you don't mind if we call you "Dad".


----------



## cet

RAZOR;1366899 said:


> Since we are so young then I guess you don't mind if we call you "Dad".


I've been called a lot worse.

In your case I don't think the shoe fit's.:laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

musclecarboy;1366893 said:


> Rental income is sweet. I bet you're long gone from this biz before youre grey.


grey, heck I got the salt and pepper hair comming in already. should be grey by feb.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1366885 said:


> from the sounds of the way you talk, just retire your wife from shopping and you will be set. :laughing:
> 
> rental income is always nice


Not sure we could do that cold turkey. The withdrawal would be scary.


----------



## goel

Neige;1366126 said:


> I just wanted to share another proud moment about one of my daughters.http://www.globalmontreal.com/video/focus+montreal+nov+26/video.html?v=2171528209&p=1&s=dd#video


Paul,

It always obvious to see. You and your wife are very good parents and have invested a lot of time in your family.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It can snow all it wants now. Plants and mulch next spring and a custom railing and I'll be happy again.


----------



## CGM Inc.

looking good!


----------



## Triple L

Looks great


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Nice work*

Looks great.... well done


----------



## G.Landscape

Looks good, you going with custom iron railing? I am really into glass railings these days.


----------



## Alpha Property

Looks good, it's nice the weathers holding out to get all the end of season job done


----------



## grandview

I better call Holmes to inspect that job!


----------



## Triple L

Hahaha he's the funniest guy ever.... Every episode "rip it all out"... Only to redo most of it the same way LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nice Job Markus.



after reading the post last night that said "buy his blade so he cant compete" I thought about something... If I did that he could just go buy another, or now has cash to do something else possible in snow. So I called up the employee, who I know was told there is no work this year for snow. I asked him to meet for coffee this am, and he decided he would love to come work for team dodge and push some residentials. Who better to plow the jobs, then the guy that use to plow them? He told me what he would like to get paid, and I went like this..  He was quite happy to have someone listen to him, and someone who didnt want to work him to death, and took what he had to say into consideration. He will be the oldspice of team dodge and can just take his time pushin the resi's

anyone want to play another round of battleship ?


----------



## musclecarboy

G.Landscape;1367653 said:


> Looks good, you going with custom iron railing? I am really into glass railings these days.


Beauty job Markus.

I'm really into the custom iron too. My gf's uncle does some crazy stuff http://www.internationalfenceandrailings.ca/Products_ExteriorRailings.html

The pic is the foyer of his new house


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1367680 said:


> Hahaha he's the funniest guy ever.... Every episode "rip it all out"... Only to redo most of it the same way LOL


That show gives people such false expectations of contractors. I quote a few small reno's every year (typically from existing clients) and almost every time there's "well I saw Mike Holmes do this....". For example, Spray foam insulation. People have NO idea how much more expensive it is. The theory makes sense to me but I have never used the stuff because its never somewhere people want to put a chunk of their budget.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Just downloaded the Waze app on I tunes. Pretty cool app IMO.


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1367709 said:


> Beauty job Markus.
> 
> I'm really into the custom iron too. My gf's uncle does some crazy stuff http://www.internationalfenceandrailings.ca/Products_ExteriorRailings.html
> 
> The pic is the foyer of his new house


I have a local friend here that does some amazing stuff too. He does metal trees for hotels that look real and whole branch concept railings that take hours of laying bead to make it look like real bark. If i can keep him out of the sauce for a bit it'll turn out good. (I better wait until after Xmas.)

Sounds like a good position to be in Dean. Good luck with it, hope it turns out well. I'm sure you've thought of non compete with the employee as well as you have to remember that sometimes they have alot of sway with the customers too. (Sometimes more than the previous owner.)


----------



## Landcare - Mont

musclecarboy;1367714 said:


> That show gives people such false expectations of contractors. I quote a few small reno's every year (typically from existing clients) and almost every time there's "well I saw Mike Holmes do this....". For example, Spray foam insulation. People have NO idea how much more expensive it is. The theory makes sense to me but I have never used the stuff because its never somewhere people want to put a chunk of their budget.


Not having priced putting up fibreglass or rock-wool insulation/vapour barrier, etc. for this job, I just have to say, when we did the basement reno (about 650 square feet floor area, 9 feet high), have it spray-foamed from the floor up to and including the header space and in about 12 inches on the underside of the upstair floor, 2-1/2 inches thick, cost $2,000. This gave us great R-value, draftstop and vapour barrier all in one. Built 2x3 studs walls inside and Gyproc'd it. Used tarpaper on the floor with one inch of styrofoam and 5/8 plywood. Warm as toast and low humidity with only a couple of 4-inch vents from the heating system.


----------



## Triple L

This one must power the space shuttle LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

In the fab shop helping my bro in law finish the pusher projects. I can't weld or accurately torch, but I can bandsaw and fit. Guess I'm the bitcch but its working out nice!


----------



## Triple L

Wow, even my little brother can weld LOL... Well, he tacks stuff on for me... Much better then most 13 year olds in this day and age...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I can make metal stick to metal. Not like this though.


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1367709 said:


> Beauty job Markus.
> 
> I'm really into the custom iron too. My gf's uncle does some crazy stuff http://www.internationalfenceandrailings.ca/Products_ExteriorRailings.html
> 
> The pic is the foyer of his new house


Does he do all the iron work and forging or does he buy pre-fab and just welds them together? Making all the ornaments and stuff is $$$$$$$$


----------



## musclecarboy

CGM Inc.;1367984 said:


> Does he do all the iron work and forging or does he buy pre-fab and just welds them together? Making all the ornaments and stuff is $$$$$$$$


He buys steel and works magic. Some jobs are $200+/ft


----------



## rooferdave

Mr.Markus;1367763 said:


> I have a local friend here that does some amazing stuff too. He does metal trees for hotels that look real and whole branch concept railings that take hours of laying bead to make it look like real bark. If i can keep him out of the sauce for a bit it'll turn out good. (I better wait until after Xmas.)
> 
> Sounds like a good position to be in Dean. Good luck with it, hope it turns out well. I'm sure you've thought of non compete with the employee as well as you have to remember that sometimes they have alot of sway with the customers too. (Sometimes more than the previous owner.)


if you (or anyone) needs railings I have over 3,000 pickets in stock, when I took over my new shop it used to be metro railings and I bought all their stock and equipment


----------



## Elite_Maint

Roofer Dave... text me tomorrow! I have a friend of mine that does iron pickets and rails and stuff he might be interested in buying what you have. I'll be meeting with him next weekend. He did the iron pickets at my place.










Not a pic from my house but that's the same pickets he did for me.


----------



## rooferdave

wow I have your exact railings! Give me a call. Oh and I found the t-case (it was grenaded)


----------



## goel

MIDTOWNPC;1367693 said:


> Nice Job Markus.
> 
> after reading the post last night that said "buy his blade so he cant compete" I thought about something... If I did that he could just go buy another, or now has cash to do something else possible in snow. So I called up the employee, who I know was told there is no work this year for snow. I asked him to meet for coffee this am, and he decided he would love to come work for team dodge and push some residentials. Who better to plow the jobs, then the guy that use to plow them? He told me what he would like to get paid, and I went like this..  He was quite happy to have someone listen to him, and someone who didnt want to work him to death, and took what he had to say into consideration. He will be the oldspice of team dodge and can just take his time pushin the resi's
> 
> anyone want to play another round of battleship ?


Nice - never do what everyone expects. I bet he will be an awesome employee.


----------



## rooferdave

http://photobucket.com/railings


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

goel;1368148 said:


> Nice - never do what everyone expects. I bet he will be an awesome employee.


Compasion is a element of business which is sadly overlooked these days. NTM the clients you just purchased will have a warm and fuzzy feeling when the new invoices come in. Thumbs Up

Weather looks to be turning colder just in time to dry out.. :crying:


----------



## Ant118

^^ And no snow in the forecast lol


----------



## schrader

Ant118;1368316 said:


> ^^ And no snow in the forecast lol


Different world for us LE guys, could be a messy week here.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Got the polar tracks on the T650


----------



## Triple L

Rain all day then maybe 2cm tonight weather canada is saying... Things are pretty warm out... I guess maybe a slight chance of a salt run at best...


----------



## greywynd

Wimpy looking little tracks Grant! Hopefully they work as well as claimed though! 

This rain is getting frustrating, there's only so much one can do without getting outdoors!


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1368623 said:


> Got the polar tracks on the T650


How long did the swap take? I imagine it would have been funner inside a warm shop with everything nice and clean as well....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

These are some pics of the pusher we were building yesterday. Heading back tonight to finish up. Sorry about the pic quality. It was dimly lit and my phone was almost dead so no flash. I'll post more pics when they are all done.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Triple L;1368629 said:


> How long did the swap take? I imagine it would have been funner inside a warm shop with everything nice and clean as well....


Took Mark and I about an hour or so. An indoor swap would have been nice but I figured we'd have a tougher time fighting with prybars and chainfalls than out in the parking lot being able to drive all around it with the other skidsteer. Getting the first one off was tough but by the time we installed the last one we were really getting the hang of getting them in place. It wasn't terrible but an extra 2" of slack would have made a world of difference.


----------



## greywynd

Actually I think this is an outdoor job, with the second machine. As I said to Grant at the beginning, installing tracks has a learning curve, the first time it takes a huge fight, after a few times, they 'almost' get to be easy to do. The ones on my mini ex were like that, and after time I can pop them off and on pretty quick now. (Course they are smaller and lighter, so they do get done with hand tools.) 

The box is coming along nicely Grant, looking forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

greywynd;1368641 said:


> Actually I think this is an outdoor job, with the second machine. As I said to Grant at the beginning, installing tracks has a learning curve, the first time it takes a huge fight, after a few times, they 'almost' get to be easy to do. The ones on my mini ex were like that, and after time I can pop them off and on pretty quick now. (Course they are smaller and lighter, so they do get done with hand tools.)
> 
> The box is coming along nicely Grant, looking forward to seeing the finished product!


LOL you'll be painting the finished product!! We wanted to get them powdercoated but the guy that we were getting a good price from says that his oven can't hang something that big and heavy. Looks like we're gonna get some mileage out of that new spraygun.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1368633 said:


> These are some pics of the pusher we were building yesterday. Heading back tonight to finish up. Sorry about the pic quality. It was dimly lit and my phone was almost dead so no flash. I'll post more pics when they are all done.


Looking good! What size will it be when done?


----------



## greywynd

Well, since they are for Jon, guess the paint doesn't need to be fussy? Can we have some fun with it and paint it some funky colour or something?


----------



## Triple L

Pink! So that match Deans stuff when they go up to couburg for summer storage LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

one will be a 12' (pictured) the other will be a 6'. The 6' will have the mounting plate on the inside of the box for backdragging driveways. The 12' will be standard style for pushing.


----------



## greywynd

Triple L;1368661 said:


> Pink! So that match Deans stuff when they go up to couburg for summer storage LOL


Dangit Chad, that almost earned Dean some repair business since I was about to take a drink when I read that!! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Believe me, I've considered hot pink for them. Keep in mind though that if we do that, Jon likely won't pay for them. If he doesn't pay for them then they're mine. If I own a pink plow you bet your azz it won't be me driving with it. So careful what you wish for!!


----------



## greywynd

Since it's a rainy day.......

Back in the late 60's, early 70's my dad had his own garage repairing cars and trucks. Often he would have local gravel trucks (and others) get dropped off for work in the evening, and they would pick them up in the early mornings and head off to their jobs with the trucks. 

One truck was owned by a pair of guys (brothers I believe) that had earned the nick names of Bert and Ernie. 

On the particular night the truck was in, a friend of dad's, who happened to be a window painter for advertising in car dealerships and the like, was visiting the shop. To have some fun, he went and got out his powder paints, and painted pictures of 'Bert and Ernie' on the doors of the truck. 

A few days later one of the brothers stopped by to settle up the bill, and as dad suspected, he came in somewhat upset. Dad figured he was upset about the prank.....he was! Except he was upset that the paintings washed off when they washed the truck one night!! 

The painter redid them a while later using a more permanent paint for them.

Oh, and as to the boxes.....well, there's no names on the machines, so we could always go with the pink, and add TripleL onto them as well?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I think chad would be more mad about having his logos on a bobcat than he would about them being on a pink plow. Especially when the ford comes to fuel it!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Pink is often the choice for those who want to get noticed. Imagine a pink 14' pusher on a trailer heading down the 401.... I bet 80% of the people that day would remember it!!!


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1368702 said:


> I think chad would be more mad about having his logos on a bobcat than he would about them being on a pink plow. Especially when the ford comes to fuel it!


Haha very true... All jokes aside, when I buy a tracked skid its gonna be between cat and bobcat... The radios been broke in the loader for over a week and nobodys came out to fix it... I am by no means expecting immediate service over a stupid radio but it is the most important part LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

after sitting in the sun for the off season, I believe one could argue I already have a pink plow 

maybe I should change my slogan to .. "if its pink... Im in"


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I buy without stereo and install our own. Kenwood sounds a lot nicer than the jenson units they come with. USB ports are a must if you're bouncing around.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1368876 said:


> after sitting in the sun for the off season, I believe one could argue I already have a pink plow
> 
> maybe I should change my slogan to .. "if its pink... Im in"


:laughing: glad the plow is red and not brown!


----------



## Triple L

It came with a blocpoint or something like that... My dad says they were super awesome back in the day... I've never heard of them... I'd prefer a pioneer myself... IMO they're one of the best for the money...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

If its blaupunkt you're rferring to they are kickass. Aside from your particular not-working one. My buddies and I all had them when we were in highschool.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Triple L;1368920 said:


> It came with a blocpoint or something like that... My dad says they were super awesome back in the day... I've never heard of them... I'd prefer a pioneer myself... IMO they're one of the best for the money...


At the risk of seriously showing my age. they were Blaupunkt, a really fine German sound system.


----------



## snowplowchick

R.G.PEEL;1368947 said:


> If its blaupunkt you're rferring to they are kickass. Aside from your particular not-working one. My buddies and I all had them when we were in highschool.


You beat me to it. lol At least I don`t feel so old now that you know that brand too.


----------



## forbidden

This guy just got out of doing car audio for the last 22 years..... I have $60k + of stock to unload if anyone needs equipment.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1368719 said:


> Haha very true... All jokes aside, when I buy a tracked skid its gonna be between cat and bobcat... The radios been broke in the loader for over a week and nobodys came out to fix it... I am by no means expecting immediate service over a stupid radio but it is the most important part LOL


Does it have power? Make sure you check the fuse better then you checked the Ebling. LOL You can also just pull the deck out and make sure nothing jiggled loose. Sometimes it's easier just to fix little things yourself then get the dealer to do it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Blaupunkt were the first to make flat subwoofers for tight space. I had a friend who was a dealer for them and eclipse. He built a mustang with enough eclipse audio that they invited him to speedorama to the booth. Also built a hatchback daytona strictly for stereo competition. It was all blaupunkt. 2x 12" and 1x 15" subs, 4 sets of 6.5 components and power acoustic amps. 3 yello top batteries and a bank of capacitors just to run the amps. What a rig. I remember a show he was at with "fat bottom girls" playing. Everytime the kickdrum hit it hurt your chest but you could still hear ecery little symbol and vocal from the other side of the show crystal clear. Built for sound quality contests but still played at 164db. If I'm not wrong blaupunkt is still around.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

*Plowing with the radio on*

I don't usually plow with the radio on. I drive with the wing-side window open so I can hear the difference in the sound when the wing leaves the asphalt and hits the grass. :laughing:


----------



## snowplowchick

Where are the five gallon pails of Fluid Film the cheapest in Ontario. I just paid 305.00 at Carquest. I am not paying that much again.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I never got into any car audio. I was too busy burning cd's for all you kids with money to burn who wanted a copy of my mega mixes 1 thru 18. payup

I was out before napster.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol, your gf must have got all kinds of brian adams mixtapes eh dean? Stupid as it was, I think my stereo cost more than my car back then. Nd it was a decent car! I was working 30 hrs a week after school though and what else does a teenager need to buy once the 24 and condoms are procured? Dave, those are a form of birth control.


----------



## DeVries

E.C is calling for 5cm's for us tonight in the higher elevations. Ground is still warm but maybe we'll be salting tomorrow morning.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1368990 said:


> Lol, your gf must have got all kinds of brian adams mixtapes eh dean? Stupid as it was, I think my stereo cost more than my car back then. Nd it was a decent car! I was working 30 hrs a week after school though and what else does a teenager need to buy once the 24 and condoms are procured? Dave, those are a form of birth control.


I've found S and M is a better method if you know what that is.

Snowplow Chick, that's expensive.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1368960 said:


> Does it have power? Make sure you check the fuse better then you checked the Ebling. LOL You can also just pull the deck out and make sure nothing jiggled loose. Sometimes it's easier just to fix little things yourself then get the dealer to do it.


Ya its a blaupaunk or however u spell it... Its a cat loader comeon boys, nothing but the best!!!

It semi works, it still plays CD's and auxillary thru my phone, but wount play the radio... I thought the antenna fell off the back right away myself cause its happened to my pickup so I pulled it out and took everything off, put it all backtogether... Did a factory reset, read the manual twice, its offically screwed up somewhere on the inside... Thanks for the tips tho! PS its got blacpunkt speakers in it as well


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

snowplowchick;1368974 said:


> Where are the five gallon pails of Fluid Film the cheapest in Ontario. I just paid 305.00 at Carquest. I am not paying that much again.


you must plan on covering that one plow truck of yours extra sloppy


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1369030 said:


> Ya its a blaupaunk or however u spell it... Its a cat loader comeon boys, nothing but the best!!!
> 
> It semi works, it still plays CD's and auxillary thru my phone, but wount play the radio... I thought the antenna fell off the back right away myself cause its happened to my pickup so I pulled it out and took everything off, put it all backtogether... Did a factory reset, read the manual twice, its offically screwed up somewhere on the inside... Thanks for the tips tho! PS its got blacpunkt speakers in it as well


It's so good you don't even know how to spell it. I competed car audio for 3 years, I might have more money in my stereo then I put into my pulling truck.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1369030 said:


> Ya its a blaupaunk or however u spell it... Its a cat loader comeon boys, nothing but the best!!!
> 
> It semi works, it still plays CD's and auxillary thru my phone, but wount play the radio... I thought the antenna fell off the back right away myself cause its happened to my pickup so I pulled it out and took everything off, put it all backtogether... Did a factory reset, read the manual twice, its offically screwed up somewhere on the inside... Thanks for the tips tho! PS its got blacpunkt speakers in it as well


I think German stuff just doesn't agree with you Chad....


----------



## Triple L

Hahahaha aint that the truth!!! I don't think I've ever seen an owners manual in 32 different launguages or something rediculus... 3/4 the features don't even work here LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

Already turning over to wet flurries here at 2 degrees.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1369038 said:


> I think German stuff just doesn't agree with you Chad....


Ich habe nichts dazu zu sagen.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1369175 said:


> I have nothing to say....


That's a first.!!!


----------



## snowplowchick

MIDTOWNPC;1369033 said:


> you must plan on covering that one plow truck of yours extra sloppy


I am trying to think of a reply that doesn't sound dirty, but I am at a loss. Lol.

My truck sure smells like bubblegum for some reason now.


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1369175 said:


> Ich habe nichts dazu zu sagen.....


Meine Väter Deutsch 

I didnt even need the translater for that...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

snowplowchick;1369193 said:


> I am trying to think of a reply that doesn't sound dirty, but I am at a loss. Lol.
> 
> My truck sure smells like bubblegum for some reason now.


I just figured someone who buys a 5 gallon must have a few things to spray

I bought a pail and it lasted me forever. I put mine on with a trowel. Lol


----------



## snowplowchick

You guys think it'll be plowable where you are tonight? It would be one heck of a snowfall if it was a little colder.



Midtown- I had so much left over, pail should last me years. ; )


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1369218 said:


> Meine Väter Deutsch
> 
> I didnt even need the translater for that...


LOL Mine too. I would have a hard time asking him for a translation though. (I just use google.)


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1369218 said:


> Meine Väter Deutsch
> 
> ...


Now you just said you have more than 1 father 
Figured with your last name that you are a partial Sauerkraut.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

snowplowchick;1369232 said:


> You guys think it'll be plowable where you are tonight? It would be one heck of a snowfall if it was a little colder.
> 
> Midtown- I had so much left over, pail should last me years. ; )


Nothing. I think I should buy something new then it won't snow
Maybe wax the skis or maybe Dave has another ebling 
Good day to go out for breakfast tomorrow $2.99 till 9am mon tue wed


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1369265 said:


> Now you just said you have more than 1 father
> Figured with your last name that you are a partial Sauerkraut.


Im a partically schredded cabbage? LOL I can say I do eat it a few times a year... Had it just the other week actually! Not bad stuff....

There's too many german's... My dad speaks low german


----------



## snowplowchick

MIDTOWNPC;1369271 said:


> Nothing. I think I should buy something new then it won't snow
> Maybe wax the skis or maybe Dave has another ebling
> Good day to go out for breakfast tomorrow $2.99 till 9am mon tue wed


I jinxed it, moved tractors yesterday and today to sites. 2.99 is really cheap for breakfast, Now it might snow if you schedule a breakfast gtg.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I go alone and take my rolls of pennies


----------



## G.Landscape

Snows fallin in kw now, not sticking yet, car still says 3 out


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

so, radar or forecast? Which do you believe!?!?


----------



## Grassman09

Well its been snowing here since 8:30 9Pm its slushy on the roads. Definitly a salt run.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1369287 said:


> I go alone and take my rolls of pennies


Not a roll of quarters?


----------



## mrmagnum

snowplowchick;1368974 said:


> Where are the five gallon pails of Fluid Film the cheapest in Ontario. I just paid 305.00 at Carquest. I am not paying that much again.


I paid $189.99 at Napa in October for a 20L pail of Fluid film. It may be on sale still but I am not sure.


----------



## snowplowchick

I have to still say I believe the forecast despite the fact I cannot see my deck in the last hour.



mrmagnum;1369531 said:


> I paid $189.99 at Napa in October for a 20L pail of Fluid film. It may be on sale still but I am not sure.


 Wow. I got ripped off.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1369515 said:


> so, radar or forecast? Which do you believe!?!?


I tell you tomorrow! Sure looks like it keeps coming but its still "warm".


----------



## CGM Inc.

first city salter just went by my place.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

No city salting here yet. Its more or less slushing on the road, slowly melting. Grounds very warm.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

First recovery of the season. Pretty girl put her jetta in the ditch. She had 6 youge guys stopped and eager to help but no trucks. They were trying to push her up the hill. I said the stupid thing too. "Good evening, how's it goin?" Fairly obvious answer.I had no chains but one guy had a recovery rope in his trunk. When an 8000lb truck pulls a 3000lb jetta up a ditch it doesn't even need 4x4 lol.she was pretty shook up but there was no damage to the car so no harm that will last


----------



## snowplowchick

RG. Bonus that she wasnt hard on the eyes.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1369593 said:


> First recovery of the season. Pretty girl put her jetta in the ditch. She had 6 youge guys stopped and eager to help but no trucks. They were trying to push her up the hill. I said the stupid thing too. "Good evening, how's it goin?" Fairly obvious answer.I had no chains but one guy had a recovery rope in his trunk. When an 8000lb truck pulls a 3000lb jetta up a ditch it doesn't even need 4x4 lol.she was pretty shook up but there was no damage to the car so no harm that will last


I personally love taking business away from tow truck drivers. Everyone ends up offering at least $20 so I'll take it for 5 minutes work


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm chained to the porch anyway. All I can do is bark.I enjoy doing that when I see people in a bind. Considering I essentially drice a tow truck it just makes sense. For three minutes work it really makes someones day who would otherwise be pissed. I'm a big believer in helping others when possible.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I always stop to give Chevys a boost


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Yes always an extra bonus when the one in need is an offbrand. Also when I'm broken I call my ford buddies before resorting to "other" means lol.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We are starting to get ready, everything but Scarborough for now... time will tell.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1369656 said:


> We are starting to get ready, everything but Scarborough for now... time will tell.


Your not the only one! Hearing a lot of noise around here too....
My Guys starting to roll in as well but don't think there is a rush at this point.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I think markham scarborough are "better safe than sorry" salting. I'm headed out for salt now but ground and air temps are way too high still.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Still lots of black here, if anything its just gonna be icey. Going to bed for a while, see what its like at 3


----------



## cet

I have 5cm on my deck but just less then 1 on the road. Sure has a lot of moisture content though.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

You goin out wqlting chris?


----------



## cet

If that's golfing the answer is no. I think that's done for the season. Just waiting to wake up the salt truck drivers at 1:30. I'll go at 5 to do the 2 small places that I have on salt nights.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

To edit that was supposed to be salting. Lol


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1369703 said:


> To edit that was supposed to be salting. Lol


They tell me Keswick is still black. Newmarket has at least 1cm on the road. Anyone know about Oak Ridges, I'm betting something stuck.


----------



## Joe Blade

cet;1369714 said:


> They tell me Keswick is still black. Newmarket has at least 1cm on the road. Anyone know about Oak Ridges, I'm betting something stuck.


Nobleton and Bolton 1cm on ground
Nothing on roads just wet


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I imagine oak ridges has some now. There's a touch around younge/7 so up there should have some. I think even the places that have it will melt on their own. The ground is still far from frozen. Can't bank on that though.


----------



## By-The-Lake

From my window in Oak Ridges, sidewalks clear but roadway has some accumulation - not completely white though. Will melt if it stops snowing but likely needs a salting.


----------



## Ant118

was just there. east of the 404 there is a good amount of snow (bloomington). west of 404 on bloomington about 1cm and melting.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Looks like a salt run for me too. Good amount on the ground but roads look like they're melting off. Radar shows it moving off .Heading out now for checks.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Wet roads and parking lots 400 to Erin Mills along 401. Back to bed for me. Vaughan is wet too.


----------



## JD Dave

I'm more concerned about what it's going to do at day break.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1369753 said:


> I'm more concerned about what it's going to do at day break.


It's going to change from darkness to daylight. I love the easy questions.
Were salting black areas just in case it freezes. Rather put down some salt then get the call Grandma's on her butt.

Plowed Oak Ridges. It was the worst from Newmarket to there. Almost 2" and snowing pretty good at 2:30.


----------



## grandview

Keep it on your side of the bridge.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Had some nice squalls last night but nothing more than a salt run and shovel some N/E sidewalks. My back deck is holding about 6 inches of snow, but that trex stuff really holds the temperature a long time....... out front you'd swear it's spring.


----------



## snowplowchick

grandview;1369763 said:


> Keep it on your side of the bridge.


Your sites must be seasonal. : ) lol


----------



## grandview

snowplowchick;1369768 said:


> Your sites must be seasonal. : ) lol


You got it!Thumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1369757 said:


> It's going to change from darkness to daylight. I love the easy questions.
> Were salting black areas just in case it freezes. Rather put down some salt then get the call Grandma's on her butt.
> 
> Plowed Oak Ridges. It was the worst from Newmarket to there. Almost 2" and snowing pretty good at 2:30.


You seem like your in a good mood I won't remind you how much winter is left.


----------



## grandview

Go ahead and remind him.


----------



## STRONGARM

CGM Inc.;1364324 said:


> .....how can you quote a place if you don't know the weather averages?


Thanks for the comment......looking for regular updates on day to day activity, but thanks for the concern.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hey Ducke.........Hoping for a critique of my Xmas display..................... LOL


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1368489 said:


> Different world for us LE guys, could be a messy week here.


Ssshhhhhhh!!!!! they'll hear you!

Maybe a cm on the grass, but the roads are bare, my kind f snowfall.


----------



## greywynd

My kind too, slept nicely all night.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1369772 said:


> You seem like your in a good mood I won't remind you how much winter is left.


There must be a lot. I haven't figured out how many days yet. I try to make it to the new year before doing so. I've lost 6lbs though.


----------



## adamhumberview

we put down a sprinkle of salt last night at a few places... surprisingly no one was really on the road.. was really quiet around the shop too..


----------



## snowplowchick

adamhumberview;1369895 said:


> we put down a sprinkle of salt last night at a few places... surprisingly no one was really on the road.. was really quiet around the shop too..


Ditto here too. Only saw one other contractor, a Clintar truck driving on the 401 near Cambridge this am. I guess everyone else taking their chances with seasonal sites?

No snow in the long term forecast now.



cet;1369889 said:


> . I've lost 6lbs though.


 Must be all that exercise golfing. Or snow diet.


----------



## JD Dave

snowplowchick;1369925 said:


> Ditto here too. Only saw one other contractor, a Clintar truck driving on the 401 near Cambridge this am. I guess everyone else taking their chances with seasonal sites?
> 
> No snow in the long term forecast now.
> 
> Must be all that exercise golfing. Or snow diet.


 I think it's the worry diet that does it for him. I must not be under any stress.


----------



## JD Dave

So Jon have you christened the door of the new Ford yet?


----------



## A Man

This guy should write kijiji ad's professionally http://moncton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-tools-equipment-11HP-29-Snowblower-W0QQAdIdZ332915918


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1369931 said:


> So Jon have you christened the door of the new Ford yet?


I would rather be in your shoes then mine when it come's to the weight thing. Ate like a pig all weekend and that didn't help either. O well life goes on, I hope.


----------



## Triple L

snowplowchick;1369925 said:


> Ditto here too. Only saw one other contractor, a Clintar truck driving on the 401 near Cambridge this am. I guess everyone else taking their chances with seasonal sites?


I seen a good 20 different contractors out last night maybe more... Even put down a bit of salt myself... Clintar had their sidewalk tractors and crews out as well... I found it real spotty touch and go


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Awesome ad....*



A Man;1369937 said:


> This guy should write kijiji ad's professionally http://moncton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-tools-equipment-11HP-29-Snowblower-W0QQAdIdZ332915918


Awesome ad.... makes me want to buy a blower.... lol


----------



## G.Landscape

checked out site but barely put anything down last night, we are trying to be more conscious of salt usage this year.


----------



## greywynd

I always found traffic different on salt only nights, the salters have a lot more time available than after a plow to do what's needed, so it's spread out over the night. 

Right now I can sleep through the salt only events unless we're really short handed, but rumour is there's a week or so around the holidays that I'll be up with the rest of ya regardless.


----------



## DeVries

A Man;1369937 said:


> This guy should write kijiji ad's professionally http://moncton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-tools-equipment-11HP-29-Snowblower-W0QQAdIdZ332915918


Half a million visitors wow wish my adds would draw that much attention


----------



## G.Landscape

DeVries;1369989 said:


> Half a million visitors wow wish my adds would draw that much attention


Maybe half million but how many have just followed links like you to read it. I bet that thing is still kicking around in his garage.

Very funny though, I definitely caught myself when I read to crossed legs and hand on chin remark.


----------



## doberman

Stayed up all night watching the precip. I Don't trust the weather reports when we are riding the fine line between rain and snow. In Durham, just rain south of the ridges then snow beginning and accum to about 3 cm north of the ridges. My contracts are in the south end so no salt was required.


----------



## adamhumberview

do any of you use aftermarket vibrators? i am having an issue with the salt sticking to the box.. i cut a few holes on the top of the shield and it has helped but not by much. 

we often find ourselves looking for pot holes or speed humps/low curbs to jump off and shake it up.. not entirely good for the truck with 4 ton on either.. 

any thoughts?


----------



## DeVries

adamhumberview;1370117 said:


> do any of you use aftermarket vibrators? i am having an issue with the salt sticking to the box.. i cut a few holes on the top of the shield and it has helped but not by much.
> 
> we often find ourselves looking for pot holes or speed humps/low curbs to jump off and shake it up.. not entirely good for the truck with 4 ton on either..
> 
> any thoughts?


Fluid film the sh!t out of it. It's worked for us in the past.


----------



## CGM Inc.

adamhumberview;1370117 said:


> do any of you use aftermarket vibrators? i am having an issue with the salt sticking to the box.. i cut a few holes on the top of the shield and it has helped but not by much.
> 
> we often find ourselves looking for pot holes or speed humps/low curbs to jump off and shake it up.. not entirely good for the truck with 4 ton on either..
> 
> any thoughts?


vibco in Mississauga, all in stock but $$$. Great product for sure american made.


----------



## Grassman09

adamhumberview;1370117 said:


> do any of you use aftermarket vibrators? i am having an issue with the salt sticking to the box.. i cut a few holes on the top of the shield and it has helped but not by much.
> 
> we often find ourselves looking for pot holes or speed humps/low curbs to jump off and shake it up.. not entirely good for the truck with 4 ton on either..
> 
> any thoughts?


I lined my dump trailer with this stuff UHMV.Goes by the name of superslide there is a local co out by Devries I.. Polyzone I think they are called. All the dumps that drop off salt have them in them. Allot less nosier then a vibrator.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1370167 said:


> I lined my dump trailer with this stuff UHMV.Goes by the name of superslide there is a local co out by Devries I.. Polyzone I think they are called. All the dumps that drop off salt have them in them. Allot less nosier then a vibrator.


I've used the same stuff, on a dump bed. Slippery stuff and once installed it's no electrical maintenance. You could laminate scraps of it to the shield too.Thumbs Up


----------



## adamhumberview

Grassman09;1370167 said:


> I lined my dump trailer with this stuff UHMV.Goes by the name of superslide there is a local co out by Devries I.. Polyzone I think they are called. All the dumps that drop off salt have them in them. Allot less nosier then a vibrator.


what is it like a paint on product?


----------



## Grassman09

No its a form of plastic comes in sheets. Asphalt trucks have it too instead of soaking the box with diesel. If you install yourself I'd bet its the same cost if not a lil more then those Vibrators Cedar was talking about.

Ultra high molecular weight (UHMW) polyethylene is often referred to as the world's toughest polymer. UHMW is a linear high density polyethylene which has high abrasion resistance as well as high impact strength. UHMW is also chemical resistant and has a low coefficient of friction which make it highly effective in a variety of applications. UHMW can be crosslinked, reprocessed, color-matched, machined and fabricated to meet most customer requirements

http://www.polyzone.com/asp/Applicationf7d2.html?PG=2113


----------



## Triple L

We always used to have stuff stick when we had the steel dump insert... Touch wood, the aluminum one, not once has anything stuck... Soo wierd


----------



## JD Dave

No women should leave a man in a house alone with a case of beer and a box of turtles, The box of turtles was winning but now the beer is catching up.


----------



## snowplowchick

JD Dave;1370472 said:


> No women should leave a man in a house alone with a case of beer and a box of turtles, The box of turtles was winning but now the beer is catching up.


What are you celebrating over there by yourself. Sounds like a party


----------



## JD Dave

snowplowchick;1370486 said:


> What are you celebrating over there by yourself. Sounds like a party


The parties over they just got home.


----------



## Joe Blade

JD Dave;1370472 said:


> No women should leave a man in a house alone with a case of beer and a box of turtles, The box of turtles was winning but now the beer is catching up.


First the turtles seem like a good idea but then just like a good bag of chips you need to wash that mouth out! know that feelin! Make sure you don't touch anything with those sticky fingers it could get ugly fast. Remind me one day to tell you a story about a guy alone in bed and his orange coloured member! Lol


----------



## JD Dave

Joe Blade;1370506 said:


> First the turtles seem like a good idea but then just like a good bag of chips you need to wash that mouth out! know that feelin! Make sure you don't touch anything with those sticky fingers it could get ugly fast. Remind me one day to tell you a story about a guy alone in bed and his orange coloured member! Lol


I never eat Cheesies in bed.


----------



## Joe Blade

JD Dave;1370509 said:


> I never eat Cheesies in bed.


In this case a big Costco size doritos his wife had to burn the sheets!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

doberman;1370063 said:


> Stayed up all night watching the precip. I Don't trust the weather reports when we are riding the fine line between rain and snow. In Durham, just rain south of the ridges then snow beginning and accum to about 3 cm north of the ridges. My contracts are in the south end so no salt was required.


Nice Name I have 2.
do you plow on your own or work for someone.
I use to live in Courtice, know a few guys out that way that plow

welcome to plowsite.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;1369931 said:


> So Jon have you christened the door of the new Ford yet?


No, give me a few weeks! Usually by the time congress is here the ulcers have arrived. So far not feeling the stress, almost due to the lack of much going on and still doing some leaf work.


----------



## JD Dave

Joe Blade;1370516 said:


> In this case a big Costco size doritos his wife had to burn the sheets!


Thanks for the visual.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1370551 said:


> No, give me a few weeks! Usually by the time congress is here the ulcers have arrived. So far not feeling the stress, almost due to the lack of much going on and still doing some leaf work.


what do you eat for lunch... a tums sandwich and a tall glass of pepto.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1370551 said:


> No, give me a few weeks! Usually by the time congress is here the ulcers have arrived. So far not feeling the stress, almost due to the lack of much going on and still doing some leaf work.


I have a feeling the first storm will be 30 cm.


MIDTOWNPC;1370559 said:


> what do you eat for lunch... a tums sandwich and a tall glass of pepto.
> 
> anyone have any 17" tires e rated ?


Chad probably has some but he'd rather burn them off then give them away.


----------



## B&E snowplowing

Hey all,
I know this is the wrong forum, but due to the area I'm in I'm hoping someone in my area might be able to help.

I have a meyer E60 pump, that I have just changed the oil and filter on, and now will not lift the blade. If I raise the plow with no blade it will go up no problem, attach the blade and it will raise only until the slack in the chains are gone then nothing, unless I help lift the blade.

It was working alright, but decided to change fluid and filters and now squat.

I do not have a pressure gauge, I have made sure there is no air in the system, the blade will angle left and right no problem, so now I'm kinda stuck.

If anyone has any ideas, or a good E60 pump sitting around that they want to sell and or rent me until I get mine fixed, I would greatly appreciuate it. With the pending snow tomorrow night, I have to get this truck ready to plow.

Any help would be appreciated. If you want to call me I can be reached at 705 623 5502

Thanks in advance
Brian.

Ps. Sorry for the spelling, I'm sending this from my BB.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1370580 said:


> I have a feeling the first storm will be 30 cm.
> 
> Chad probably has some but he'd rather burn them off then give them away.


Kijiji is rocking tonight. People must need some christmas cash. Gonna need a trailer for thursday to pick everything up...


----------



## greywynd

B&E snowplowing;1370616 said:


> Hey all,
> I know this is the wrong forum, but due to the area I'm in I'm hoping someone in my area might be able to help.
> 
> I have a meyer E60 pump, that I have just changed the oil and filter on, and now will not lift the blade. If I raise the plow with no blade it will go up no problem, attach the blade and it will raise only until the slack in the chains are gone then nothing, unless I help lift the blade.
> 
> It was working alright, but decided to change fluid and filters and now squat.
> 
> I do not have a pressure gauge, I have made sure there is no air in the system, the blade will angle left and right no problem, so now I'm kinda stuck.
> 
> If anyone has any ideas, or a good E60 pump sitting around that they want to sell and or rent me until I get mine fixed, I would greatly appreciuate it. With the pending snow tomorrow night, I have to get this truck ready to plow.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. If you want to call me I can be reached at 705 623 5502
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Brian.
> 
> Ps. Sorry for the spelling, I'm sending this from my BB.


Couple places to look for info....http://www.smithbrothersservices.com/ is a very informative site on Meyers stuff.

The Meyer section on here has some good contributors too.

If you can't figure it out, let me know.....might know of an E47 that you could borrow to get you through


----------



## Triple L

Grant - just seen this on the skidsteer thread... sounds like you'll be right happy with those polar tracks....



snocrete;1369490 said:


> It made our T190 a totally different machine. I cant imagine running without them now. It was a major asset in our blizzard last yr.....not only is it almost unstoppable on the pavement, but it works like a "snowcat"!...we were able to push snow back off the pavement and float on top when needed in order to build snow ramps and stack as high as you want.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Yah, I talked to him a bunch before buyying. He's a super nice guy. I'm excited cuz were same track but 20 hp and 3000 lb bigger.

12' box complete and painted.6 ft abnout 80 percent done. Finish up tomorrow night. Then can't wait to see if the T rex can break it!!! Jon, if the T rex can't push it I'll trade straightup for the bobcat 8. This thing is HUGE! If the polartracks work like snocrete says, I need one too.


----------



## B&E snowplowing

greywynd;1370778 said:


> Couple places to look for info....http://www.smithbrothersservices.com/ is a very informative site on Meyers stuff.
> 
> The Meyer section on here has some good contributors too.
> 
> If you can't figure it out, let me know.....might know of an E47 that you could borrow to get you through


Hey Greywynd,

Thank you so much for your offer. Lookslike I got it figured out. I drained the system, replaced the filters again, put mew fluid in again, and it seems to be back to normal.

I wonder if its possible that I had a air lock somewhere in the system.

Thanks for your offer


----------



## schrader

Wow is it ever quite around here, everyone must be getting ready for the first big snowfall (ha ha) Every year when the first snow hits the GTA it reminds me of Rick Mercers rant about the first snow in the GTA. The first time i heard that on the radio I almost died I was laughing so hard. Looks like we could see some significant LE over the next few days.


----------



## musclecarboy

I was nailing trusses yesterday on a flat roof on main st Newmarket and learned the framing gun sometimes doesn't shoot through a nail plate but always shoots through fingers. Ouch


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

How many 4 letter expletives came out of your mouth the very next second?


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1371314 said:


> How many 4 letter expletives came out of your mouth the very next second?







LOL Us clumsy guys should get together a write a new encyclopedia.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Charles darwin never lived to see the nail gun invented. It does, however prove a theory he came up with...

Tom, thinking back to the day you helped me form the slab in camebridge, do you remember using the passload? Do you also remember me insisting that I hold the board from far away while you shoot the nail so your other hand wasn't close? I bet you never pick up a nailgun without remembering though so as long as no permanent damage was done its a great way to learn! One of dads guys did that with a screwgun and an 1 1/4" screw! Requires reverse to remove your hand from the stud. Lol


----------



## grandview

Looks like 4-9 inches coming early Friday.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

One of my operators (Joe) os in a pretty rough state. His motor skills are hugely impaired for an unknown reason. He slurs heavily,legs don't work right and has virtually no use of his right arm. He's only 20 and previously a big healthy guy.has an MRI booked for tonight which will hopefully tell the problem. Blood shows nothing wrong.hopefully he makes a quick recovery. I don't know what it is with guys that work for me this time of year?


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1371487 said:


> Charles darwin never lived to see the nail gun invented. It does, however prove a theory he came up with...
> 
> Tom, thinking back to the day you helped me form the slab in camebridge, do you remember using the passload? Do you also remember me insisting that I hold the board from far away while you shoot the nail so your other hand wasn't close? I bet you never pick up a nailgun without remembering though so as long as no permanent damage was done its a great way to learn! One of dads guys did that with a screwgun and an 1 1/4" screw! Requires reverse to remove your hand from the stud. Lol


Haha no it wasn't entirely my fault. The nail hit the nail plate and curled back and went about 1/2" into my finger. I learned about nail guns and proper sledge hammer use in Cambridge LOL. I got it checked out and it's nothing serious. Gross too see the guts under your skin squeeze out when you go that deep


----------



## Mr.Markus

Turtles and Beer............... Is there nothing they can't do??? lol


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1371659 said:


> Turtles and Beer............... Is there nothing they can't do??? lol


LOL my poor wife.

Jon this blade might interest you. http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...her-EXPANDS-FROM-6-10-Feet-W0QQAdIdZ336763490


----------



## snowplowchick

You guys crack me up sometimes. Men, universally predictable. 

Musclecarboy, ouch. Painful lesson. I once impaled myself on a bale spear, awful lesson and I will never forget it, neither will my rear end.


----------



## JD Dave

snowplowchick;1371696 said:


> You guys crack me up sometimes. Men, universally predictable.
> 
> Musclecarboy, ouch. Painful lesson. I once impaled myself on a bale spear, awful lesson and I will never forget it, neither will my rear end.


Impaled and your rear end hurt.  Sounds very painfull. Sorry about your finger Tom.


----------



## cet

Tom I've had a couple of those. Not much fun. When I was 17 I put a brad nail through my finger. Had to get it pulled out in emergency. Then 10 years ago I was nailing a railing. I have a bad habit of pulling the safety and tapping the nailer down. The head slid and I shot it in the middle of my left hand. 2 days before that I had had a vasectomy so I was on some pain killers which helped. I wasn't even supposed to be working.


----------



## snowplowchick

cet;1371737 said:


> 2 days before that I had had a vasectomy/QUOTE]
> 
> Let's all trade war wound stories.
> 
> Next? lol


----------



## cet

Is the EC radar messed up. It looks like it is snowing in Toronto and it looks just like it did last night also.

My next war story is when I tried to trim my nail with the skill saw. Now a very pretty site.


----------



## JD Dave

These are the stats for the Canadian Weather Thread. Thought it was interesting that Grandview made the list.


JD Dave	2,411
Triple L	2,298
Pristine PM ltd	1,934
cet	1,733
CGM Inc.	1,724
musclecarboy	1,626
MIDTOWNPC	1,177
Mr.Markus	1,071
JohnnyRoyale	1,010
Grassman09	868
R.G.PEEL	788
Daner	762
DeVries	704
heather lawn spray	697
creativedesigns	599
Lynden-Jeff	562
ff1221	537
grandview	458


----------



## snowplowchick

Aww. cre made the list. I wonder if the nostalgic feeling coming over me is because I miss his posts, or because of the two Smirnoff Ices I drank in the shop with the guys.


----------



## cet

Where do yo find info like that?


----------



## greywynd

Looks like I gots some catchin up to do!!!!

Had to rebuild part of the woodstove today, a bracket that sits inside gave out this am when my other half went to get it going this morning.

Of course, it never fails, had steel here (the biggest piece) but needed oxygen for the torches, and a couple other little things, so an hour job turns into an almost all day deal.

At least it wasn't during a cold part of winter, and it was a relatively easy fix. Oh, and no nail guns required!!


----------



## Triple L

cet;1371737 said:


> 2 days before that I had had a vasectomy


Everything is coming together now.... Thats why you older guys say you spread "treated salt" HAHAHA

Marie said the white salt isnt as salty and the treated and the converted back stuff she normally gets about 3 weeks ago when I was by... I learnt my lesson from the best.... "Call before you dig"


----------



## JD Dave

snowplowchick;1371789 said:


> Aww. cre made the list. I wonder if the nostalgic feeling coming over me is because I miss his posts, or because of the two Smirnoff Ices I drank in the shop with the guys.


Grant drinks those, I think I figured out why he sits down to pee.


cet;1371800 said:


> Where do yo find info like that?


It's very simple to find and I'll buy you a beer if you can figure it out.


Triple L;1371818 said:


> Everything is coming together now.... Thats why you older guys say you spread "treated salt" HAHAHA
> 
> Marie said the white salt isnt as salty and the treated and the converted back stuff she normally gets about 3 weeks ago when I was by... I learnt my lesson from the best.... "Call before you dig"


My wife says your a pig and to think she almost had her sister talked into going on a date with you. LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1371833 said:


> Grant drinks those, I think I figured out why he sits down to pee.
> 
> It's very simple to find and I'll buy you a beer if you can figure it out.
> 
> My wife says your a pig and to think she almost had her sister talked into going on a date with you. LOL


I'm outta control now................

I had...........

Young guys drive around with an overloaded hopper and talk about how much they're spreading only to have go home and unload it all in the shed.


----------



## cet

I'll give it to my 10 YO. He have it solved pretty fast.


----------



## snowplowchick

Mr.Markus;1371843 said:


> I'm outta control now................
> 
> I had...........
> 
> Young guys drive around with an overloaded hopper and talk about how much they're spreading only to have go home and unload it all in the shed.


You are funny. I cannot stop chuckling at that one. And which one of you is grant?


----------



## Triple L

Snowplow chick is Katharine
RG Peel is Grant

Dave - Funny how your talking about milfs all the time   Ohhh, lets hope Marie dosent see that


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1371847 said:


> I'll give it to my 10 YO. He have it solved pretty fast.


Fine I'll buy him a beer then.


Mr.Markus;1371843 said:


> I'm outta control now................
> 
> I had...........
> 
> Young guys drive around with an overloaded hopper and talk about how much they're spreading only to have go home and unload it all in the shed.


I bet Chad turns the spinner on prematurely before he gets home.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Thanks Dave, but I think I am ok for this season, price is right, that's for sure! Never heard of Grattex.

I have a few extra bobcat blades I don't need if anyone is interested.


----------



## jg244888

JD Dave;1371833 said:


> It's very simple to find and I'll buy you a beer if you can figure it out.


ask the moderators??


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Bronze! 

I really don't post much outside of this thread! Enough clowns here to keep me laughing! haha


----------



## Triple L

Thanks for the beer(s) Dave... Click on the replies colum in blue, for example new posts, find canadian weather then click on the replies number and away you go...


----------



## Grassman09

If anyone needs floor pan welding in there plow trucks I know a guy in Streetsville who customs welds them.. He was doing one of his own 1st.


----------



## greywynd

How about a little Slayer Christmas music for you guys?


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1371869 said:


> Fine I'll buy him a beer then.
> 
> I bet Chad turns the spinner on prematurely before he gets home.


He like's Moosehead. He told me that last week. LOL


----------



## greywynd

Grassman09;1371937 said:


> If anyone needs floor pan welding in there plow trucks I know a guy in Streetsville who customs welds them.. He was doing one of his own 1st.


Looks like he started with more than the last one I did......ended up having to jack the cab up on it at the rear corner to get the door opening back into the right position on it!

One thing that the new toys go away for, and the brazing rod comes out to do is floor pans and all the related patches. If it's too thin, just keep going til you hit solid metal and braze away!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cobourg Christmas Lights at Victoria Park. Chrismas Magic. 
Not the greatest pictures but its good amount of lights.

Looks better with SNOW


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Or sell the rotted out POS and buy a new one..... If there's no floors left it has no business being on the road let alone carrying extreme weights. I thought your time at. R.G. Peel would have converted you! We may not have any money left, but the bills get paid and the equipment stays mint.

Chad, you need to be roadtripping to london. When I was in school there, there were thousands of sites that wanted salt spread everywhere whnever it was a bit wet. Your equipment would be at max capacity and you'd prob even run out of salt! Lily doesn't let me take on any new contracts or else that's where I'd be!


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1371978 said:


> Looks better with SNOW


Who needs snow. I remember when I was younger I used to want snow always now I hate it and hope it doesn't snow. Much. When I collect m y $$ from my resi clients around this time of year they pretty much all say I hope it doesn't snow. I say yea I'm with you on that too and then say thank you and take my $$ and go,


----------



## Grassman09

Chad as a volunteer fire fighter


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Grassman09;1371990 said:


> Chad as a volunteer fire fighter


LOL I was debating clicking that based on your description.


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1371994 said:


> LOL I was debating clicking that based on your description.


LOL.. Why were you expecting a guy with a small hose in his hand?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I was picturing you hugging a hand painted portrait of chat in just overalls like the brother on wedding crashers with the pic of vince vaughn. And if had been that, there are some things you just can't unsee.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1371985 said:


> Or sell the rotted out POS and buy a new one..... If there's no floors left it has no business being on the road let alone carrying extreme weights. I thought your time at. R.G. Peel would have converted you! We may not have any money left, but the bills get paid and the equipment stays mint.


Since this is a sidewalk truck we don't overload.....
Its a 1995 3/4 ton that just got all new metal but the cab.
Floor was the only issue beside that.
Will get new brake lines tomorrow and is good to go for another couple years.

Not everyone has to overload a truck



Grassman09;1371937 said:


> If anyone needs floor pan welding in there plow trucks I know a guy in Streetsville who customs welds them.. He was doing one of his own 1st.


sorry I didn't offer you a beer today  :laughing:


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1372000 said:


> I was picturing you hugging a hand painted portrait of chat in just overalls like the brother on wedding crashers with the pic of vince vaughn. And if had been that, there are some things you just can't unsee.


Whoa there is something really wrong with you Grant.LOL.. That is just wrong to even be thinking that.  Maybe you thought it was the pic of you two from this summer in Cambridge Jon told me about ?


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1371780 said:


> These are the stats for the Canadian Weather Thread. Thought it was interesting that Grandview made the list.
> 
> JD Dave	2,411
> Triple L	2,298
> Pristine PM ltd	1,934
> cet	1,733
> CGM Inc.	1,724
> musclecarboy	1,626
> MIDTOWNPC	1,177
> Mr.Markus	1,071
> JohnnyRoyale	1,010
> Grassman09	868
> R.G.PEEL	788
> Daner	762
> DeVries	704
> heather lawn spray	697
> creativedesigns	599
> Lynden-Jeff	562
> ff1221	537
> grandview	458


It seems the number of posts is relative to income about 1/2 the time


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Come on, there's definately others that thought "check out chad as a volunteer fireman" could totally be replaced with "check out my questionable chad fantasy". Am I wrong?


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1372001 said:


> Will get new brake lines tomorrow and is good to go for another couple years.


or 16..



CGM Inc.;1372001 said:


> sorry I didn't over you a beer today  :laughing:


Have you ever? I'll take free salt instead.
Still waiting for the BBQ your wife said you should have me over for.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

musclecarboy;1372006 said:


> It seems the number of posts is relative to income about 1/2 the time


You and I would be further down that list buddy. And cre would be up top... He is, after all, the "millionaire snowplower right?


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1372008 said:


> Come on, there's definately others that thought "check out chad as a volunteer fireman" could totally be replaced with "check out my questionable chad fantasy". Am I wrong?


 Yea okay there.. Lay off the Ganja grant makes you delusional and it clearly shows or stone dust as you call it.


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1372013 said:


> You and I would be further down that list buddy. And cre would be up top... He is, after all, the "millionaire snowplower right?


What ever happened to him? Did Clintar or Sunshine take away his computer?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahahahaha, London sure does have some nice sites! I admit that. U of T gives you an education, but UWO gives you an Educumtion!


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1372013 said:


> You and I would be further down that list buddy. And cre would be up top... He is, after all, the "millionaire snowplower right?


Maybe we would just swap spots and it would be more accurate


----------



## musclecarboy

Grassman09;1372018 said:


> What ever happened to him? Did Clintar or Sunshine take away his computer?


His boss must have said sidewalk crews aren't allowed to talk about work being performed


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

1177 must be a typo and that would make since. Dave spilling salt I the keyboard again

Heading your way TripleL tomorrow probably around 5
Buying some tires from Aman. 

I have to get stock at 3 and another kijiji pickup at 4
then your way.


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1372025 said:


> 1177 must be a typo and that would make since. Dave spilling salt I the keyboard again
> 
> Heading your way TripleL tomorrow probably around 5
> Buying some tires from Aman.
> 
> I have to get stock at 3 and another kijiji pickup at 4
> then your way.


Cash is king and you often seem like royalty.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1372025 said:


> 1177 must be a typo and that would make since. Dave spilling salt I the keyboard again
> 
> Heading your way TripleL tomorrow probably around 5
> Buying some tires from Aman.
> 
> I have to get stock at 3 and another kijiji pickup at 4
> then your way.


I heard about that today


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1372057 said:


> I heard about that today


figured I would try them out. price was right

I can here my locals now. He's too cheap to buy skid streer tires so he took them off his truck
He painted his own truck and paints his bobcat with a brush. lol.


----------



## Triple L

I got 2 snowblowers you can take home with you for a very good price.... $4500 for both of them...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1372076 said:


> I got 2 snowblowers you can take home with you for a very good price.... $4500 for both of them...


No tractor


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Finally done the 12 footer. Shoes and cutting edge get bolted on tomorrow.


----------



## greywynd

Looking pretty sweet! Is the grey the primer for the pink?


----------



## ff1221

JD Dave;1371780 said:


> These are the stats for the Canadian Weather Thread. Thought it was interesting that Grandview made the list.
> 
> JD Dave	2,411
> Triple L	2,298
> Pristine PM ltd	1,934
> cet	1,733
> CGM Inc.	1,724
> musclecarboy	1,626
> MIDTOWNPC	1,177
> Mr.Markus	1,071
> JohnnyRoyale	1,010
> Grassman09	868
> R.G.PEEL	788
> Daner	762
> DeVries	704
> heather lawn spray	697
> creativedesigns	599
> Lynden-Jeff	562
> ff1221	537
> grandview	458


Damn near got beat by Grandview, better get my stuff together (don't want to use profanity, don't want to have my posts removed again, drops my numbers) If these numbers represent income, then I'm definitely in the right spot.


----------



## STRONGARM

Looks like some boarder line salt /plow snow coming for tonight into friday for us...


----------



## Alpha Property

lol yea, and if we get it, the first one will be a stupid day time snow


----------



## rooferdave

check out post 15771 on this page http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=38102&page=789 and that was 1 year yesterday! I tried to paste the pic here but no go


----------



## snowplowchick

rooferdave;1372258 said:


> check out post 15771 on this page http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=38102&page=789 and that was 1 year yesterday! I tried to paste the pic here but no go


Yes, that was a great storm $$$$$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## cet

Not sure what time the snow started this morning but I was up a 1:30 and 4:45 and nothing. I got a text at 6 asking how much snow we got. Ground cover at best but there were a lot of guys out already.


----------



## rooferdave

Grant, those pushers look sweeet!


----------



## JD Dave

rooferdave;1372343 said:


> Grant, those pushers look sweeet!


They do look good. They'd look even better if they were steel trip.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1372321 said:


> Not sure what time the snow started this morning but I was up a 1:30 and 4:45 and nothing. I got a text at 6 asking how much snow we got. Ground cover at best but there were a lot of guys out already.


I like those kind of surprises great way to get the blood flowing.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1372380 said:


> I like those kind of surprises great way to get the blood flowing.


Or if your ppm the vomit


----------



## Triple L

Pushers look good Grant

This makes things a little more encouraging...

6th best place in Canada to invest...

The high-tech industry in Kitchener means jobs, which mean residents, which mean growth. Major companies like Google and Christie Digital have been the catalyst for other high-tech companies. As a result, there is a $35 million redevelopment of old downtown commercial property underway, with Facebook rumoured to be one of the tenants. The charm of heritage housing just adds to the appeal of a region that is ideally situated because of key transit links that include the GO train, Highway 401 and easy access to the airport. There is also a progressive economic development team in the region that helps to foster growth.


----------



## BOSShog

*Durham, Port Perry, G.T.A Sub Available*

Got room for a route if you need to fill one, PM me,( f250 sd with 8' western and walk crew as well if needed). Im based just north of port perry but willing to travel. ( Billing wouldnt start untill i reach site) Tx Mike


----------



## G.Landscape

R.G.PEEL;1372095 said:


> Finally done the 12 footer. Shoes and cutting edge get bolted on tomorrow.


Whats with the chains/hook things coming out the top, maybe I missed that in a previous post. Looks good. You keeping it black or something brighter??


----------



## Grassman09

Who wants to plow Whiskey a go go in Concord? If anyone does work in concord keel+rivermede let me know I got a call about a place there today I can forward you the contact info. A tad too far for me to go to.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Our yard is right there. What's the deal?


----------



## snowplowchick

R.G.PEEL;1372559 said:


> Our yard is right there. What's the deal?


lol. Of course.


----------



## greywynd

The yard is certainly convenient to some of the right places!!


----------



## JD Dave

snowplowchick;1372626 said:


> lol. Of course.


When you sit down in his office your actually sitting in pervert row.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Does he haves his eye on some Cat equipment too....


----------



## GMC Driver

Just finished an 8000+ sq meter sod job today, and here we go:

_Watches
Niagara Falls - Welland - Southern Niagara Region
3:32 PM EST Thursday 08 December 2011
Snow squall watch for
Niagara Falls - Welland - Southern Niagara Region issued

Persons in or near this area should be on the lookout for adverse weather conditions and take necessary safety precautions. Watch for updated statements.

Please refer to the latest public forecasts for further details and continue to monitor the situation through your local radio and television stations or Weatheradio.
_

At least we're sort of ready...


----------



## DeVries

Well it looks like your going to get more than us Dave. 2-4 for us here. Hope it's just a salting.

We spent the last two days in St James park with a bunch of other landscapers spreading soil and sodding, couldn't have had better weather for it at this time of the year.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The hooks are for transporting 2 boxes at once. We also built a 6 ft box with the hitch reversed. It will be used for backdragging drives at one of jons condo sites and the 12 will push forward to clear the roads. When finished you drove the 12 against the 6 and the hooks line up directly with chains welded to the 6 footer's sides.clip in 2 d rings and away you go. Also thay grey is an epoxy sealer/primer. Goes right hard. I then painted it bobcat charcoal with safety yellow on the shoes, cutting edge, and support rib. Looks good. Now it matches my Sno way fleet lol!

Interesting project. I'm happy with the result, but there's a million things I would do different to get this result in half the time. Next batch will be 5 to minimize waste, and all parts will be stamped. Handmaking brackets and tabs takes WAY too long. If we had them all stamped and just had to fit/weld/paint, they could be well built and a decent profit. 

I'll post pics tonight, see what you think. Let me know if anyone wants some for nexr year. I'm gonna make 1 for my 650 when I see how much more it can handle with the snowtracks. The guys at the yard are gonna take one too and I'd like to make 5 or more over the summer.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Moving sucks...been a busy couple of days.

Managed to get Western salter installed...first one is always the hardest they say.









Got salt bin walls up. Granular base was installed since the picture was taken. Getting paved and covered up next week.









A view from inside the salt bin to the back of the shop.









Its nice to be able to park the salt trucks indoors this year...especially after washing them..


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nice set up John. Love the IH's.


----------



## Joe Blade

*Inside*

I love it when you can bring your salt trucks inside and you don't have to worry about cleaning the hopper right then and there so nice! Hey, you better have an espresso machine soon i am coming!


----------



## G.Landscape

R.G.PEEL;1372788 said:


> The hooks are for transporting 2 boxes at once. We also built a 6 ft box with the hitch reversed. It will be used for backdragging drives at one of jons condo sites and the 12 will push forward to clear the roads. When finished you drove the 12 against the 6 and the hooks line up directly with chains welded to the 6 footer's sides.clip in 2 d rings and away you go.


Wow, that's pretty cool. Is this an R.G. Peel Original. I have never heard or seen such a thing. Sounds like it could be a very possible way to make use of one machine.

I am Impressed can't wait to see finished product


----------



## musclecarboy

G.Landscape;1372935 said:


> Wow, that's pretty cool. Is this an R.G. Peel Original. I have never heard or seen such a thing. Sounds like it could be a very possible way to make use of one machine.
> 
> I am Impressed can't wait to see finished product


The 12' looks fantastic except a shoemaker installed one edge and its all crooked


----------



## cet

John the shop looks good. This year I will be able to get my 3 salt trucks inside also. Not on a heated side but at least out of the snow. Got my tractor and skid inside the heated side.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Looking good John!


----------



## JD Dave

Looks really good John. At least you picked a good fall to move.


----------



## goel

Ok, this is listed as the best pole dance ever.

First minute, kind of slow - but around the 1 minute mark it gets a little more interesting.

At around the 3:20, its WOWOW


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Here's the finished pics.


----------



## JD Dave

goel;1373011 said:


> Ok, this is listed as the best pole dance ever.
> 
> First minute, kind of slow - but around the 1 minute mark it gets a little more interesting.
> 
> At around the 3:20, its WOWOW


Wow is right!! Nice she left the kitchen for a while to show us.


----------



## Triple L

Nice shop John...


----------



## STRONGARM

goel;1373011 said:


> Ok, this is listed as the best pole dance ever.
> 
> First minute, kind of slow - but around the 1 minute mark it gets a little more interesting.
> 
> At around the 3:20, its WOWOW


Thats Crazy!!!!


----------



## dingybigfoot

Pusher looks good R.G.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

goel;1373011 said:


> Ok, this is listed as the best pole dance ever.
> 
> First minute, kind of slow - but around the 1 minute mark it gets a little more interesting.
> 
> At around the 3:20, its WOWOW


Does it make me a horrible person that I always hope they fall when they're way up at the top? Kind of like when I secretly hope crocodile hunders will get fully eaten when they jump on the back of a predator? That was awesome though. I saw a really cool trick like that walking thing. I'm really opening myself up to getting made fun of here, but it was a guy. Quebec's 400th anniversary new years celebration had a cirque du soliel performance and a guy dressed in a suit that looked like a quebec flag climbed a pole that was about 80ft high, held himself perpendicular and waved like it was windy!!! As amazing as it was it didn't give me the urge to salt like that youtube vid did lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1373136 said:


> Does it make me a horrible person that I always hope they fall when they're way up at the top? Kind of like when I secretly hope crocodile hunders will get fully eaten when they jump on the back of a predator? That was awesome though. I saw a really cool trick like that walking thing. I'm really opening myself up to getting made fun of here, but it was a guy. Quebec's 400th anniversary new years celebration had a cirque du soliel performance and a guy dressed in a suit that looked like a quebec flag climbed a pole that was about 80ft high, held himself perpendicular and waved like it was windy!!! As amazing as it was it didn't give me the urge to salt like that youtube vid did lol.


OH Oh Oh!!! Name for your blade!!! RG SNOW PEELERS


----------



## Alpha Property

GMC Driver;1372716 said:


> Just finished an 8000+ sq meter sod job today, and here we go:
> 
> _Watches
> Niagara Falls - Welland - Southern Niagara Region
> 3:32 PM EST Thursday 08 December 2011
> Snow squall watch for
> Niagara Falls - Welland - Southern Niagara Region issued
> 
> Persons in or near this area should be on the lookout for adverse weather conditions and take necessary safety precautions. Watch for updated statements.
> QUOTE]
> I saw you guys out there the last little bit doing the sod, that place is going to be nice when its all done. I know a couple people that work there_


----------



## R.G.PEEL

As much as I'm glad those bums got kicked out, it would have been cool to see them try to brave the winter. Fighting "the man" is tougher in -20. Wet snow takes some pep out of your bongo beat.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Mr.Markus;1373144 said:


> OH Oh Oh!!! Name for your blade!!! RG SNOW PEELERS


LOL. Nice peeler...I mean pusher... Grant.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

And a brand is born!!!!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Speaking of which, Johnny, you had eluded to a revolutionary snowfighting device that you were going to test and then manufacture. I'm still curious, what is this thing? PM me if you don't want it public.


----------



## goel

R.G.PEEL;1373136 said:


> Does it make me a horrible person that I always hope they fall when they're way up at the top? Kind of like when I secretly hope crocodile hunders will get fully eaten when they jump on the back of a predator? That was awesome though. I saw a really cool trick like that walking thing. I'm really opening myself up to getting made fun of here, but it was a guy. Quebec's 400th anniversary new years celebration had a cirque du soliel performance and a guy dressed in a suit that looked like a quebec flag climbed a pole that was about 80ft high, held himself perpendicular and waved like it was windy!!! As amazing as it was it didn't give me the urge to salt like that youtube vid did lol.


Grant Man your right,

I post something beautiful and you gay it up talking about guys climbing on poles.

Nice pusher btw, how much for a bigger one?

Awe man, now a guy telling a guy his pusher is too small.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

No can do Grant. Big $$ involved already.


----------



## G.Landscape

Sorry but who care about the pusher.....did you watch that video, that was the most exciting pole dance I have ever seen, and she didn;t even have to take her clothes off, hahaha.


Nice pusher, looks good with the yellow. Maybe throw some decals on the box sides.


----------



## Alpha Property

Downgraded here from 5+ to 1-3cm's turning into rain. Looks like fall may live annother day, Up in 2 more hours to check


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Its going to be a green christmas in sw ontario:realmad:*_


----------



## grandview

Just started to snow here. Maybe 2-8 today.


----------



## rooferdave

anyone know of a cheap place to get markers for sites here in Toronto? Or should I just make some? I have been asked to put them on a plaza, but also have worries that some one will fall on one and sue me....or am I just pariniod? I have seen some online but have never bought anything that way before and am nervous. Speaking of my paranoia a place called broken tractor has a transmission for $6,500.00 including a $1500.00 refundable core charge. Anyone heard of them? I am going to give them my visa # and get it shipped from Baton Rouge, any thoughts,tips, warnings?


----------



## ff1221

xll_VIPER_llx;1373500 said:


> _*Its going to be a green christmas in sw ontario:realmad:*_


I was looking at the posts from last year that RooferDave had posted and was thinking haven't seen Viper yet this year, hope you're right, I could handle nothing till the 27th.Thumbs Up


----------



## Alpha Property

Still falling, but the air temps are starting to rise a bit, and the ground is not cooling off much


----------



## Joe Blade

grandview;1373545 said:


> Just started to snow here. Maybe 2-8 today.


Where abouts are located GV?


----------



## Triple L

Good ol salt run for us... First salting of the year, everything worked good... Decent!


----------



## Joe Blade

Triple L;1373620 said:


> Good ol salt run for us... First salting of the year, everything worked good... Decent!


How many cm did you get?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nothin here in dodgeville. Cobourg 1.6c out with flurries
Good kijiji day yesterday. I think I bought and sold in 3 cities


----------



## cet

GV I hope you get the 2". Hard to find edges when there is 8" on the ground. Our first snowfall last year was over 6" and it was hard to find curbs.


----------



## greywynd

Actually that makes it easy to find curbs......just sucks about the damage it causes when you do! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grandview I never hear you say that you have to salt?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That's natural at his age!


----------



## dingybigfoot

rooferdave;1373558 said:


> anyone know of a cheap place to get markers for sites here in Toronto? Or should I just make some? I have been asked to put them on a plaza, but also have worries that some one will fall on one and sue me....or am I just pariniod? I have seen some online but have never bought anything that way before and am nervous. Speaking of my paranoia a place called broken tractor has a transmission for $6,500.00 including a $1500.00 refundable core charge. Anyone heard of them? I am going to give them my visa # and get it shipped from Baton Rouge, any thoughts,tips, warnings?


Hey Roofer,
Check out Salt Depot. I bought some markers from them a few years ago that I've been recycling ever since.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Rogers and Bell just bought 75% of MLSE.


----------



## JD Dave

dingybigfoot;1373706 said:


> Rogers and Bell just bought 75% of MLSE.


I'm not sure I like them going together to buy it. I really wish I hadn't of anti-iced everything this morning, I thought this was a sure thing judging by the radar but I was wrong.


----------



## adamhumberview

JD Dave;1373727 said:


> I'm not sure I like them going together to buy it. I really wish I hadn't of anti-iced everything this morning, I thought this was a sure thing judging by the radar but I was wrong.


i feel the same way.. we were out for 5am and it seems to have been a waste.

on another note.. decided to take my "spare" salter for a drive this morn to test it out at a place around the corner.. needless to say.. it was the only one that didnt work.. im really starting to second guess these snowex's


----------



## dingybigfoot

Wrong forecasts and wasted salt. Pet peeve of mine. Bell and Rogers together could mean the end of Hockey Night in Canada with the CBC.


----------



## greywynd

Snowing hard here, but just warm enough it still is mostly melting on the lawns. Unless it gets a lot colder, it'll likely just be salting tonight in this area.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

So how much is a peel pusher ?
Is their a discount if I order a pink one?


----------



## greywynd

Actually the pink is a premium product, so it's extra. Add some more and we can talk about exclusive pink for all the peel pushers.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

As you see, our sales department is headed up by Mark. I'll have to refer you to him lol.

Haven't really got our total costing figured out yet from these two. I figure I could sell a 12' complete for about $3800.


----------



## greywynd

You can look after the sales, I'm just having fun with the marketing! 

Looking forward to seeing the finished product in person though. Knowing what they are modelled after, and the other ideas/features that you put into them, I think they'll be awesome pushers!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Kinda glad I salted this morning, other parking lots are slippy. 2-3 cm if you didn't salt. Timming kinda sucked though, everyone pulling into lots at 6:30-7:00 is aggravating but I'm happy to be out of the house. (I knew it would do something cause I made a Chiropractor appt for 8:45am)


----------



## greywynd

Is the chiro appt a result of the markus dance last year, or just a form of preventative maintenance?


----------



## Mr.Markus

greywynd;1373864 said:


> Is the chiro appt a result of the markus dance last year, or just a form of preventative maintenance?


I fall apart when I stop working....sitting around hurts me more than any anything I've ever done at work. (And I cracked a rib once)


----------



## grandview

Joe Blade;1373619 said:


> Where abouts are located GV?


 Few miles east of the Peace bridge.


MIDTOWNPC;1373637 said:


> Grandview I never hear you say that you have to salt?


I don't salt,unless they call me.

This was the almost 8 inches we had today.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1373727 said:


> I'm not sure I like them going together to buy it. I really wish I hadn't of anti-iced everything this morning, I thought this was a sure thing judging by the radar but I was wrong.


I bet everyone down here wishes they woulda anti iced... Liquids woulda been perfect for today... Lots of 7:00 Hellos for guys with 4 hour salt runs


----------



## GMC Driver

I got in at 3 a.m. and there wasn't a sign of snow. Woke up at 5, and it was starting. By 8 we were pushing mashed potatoes - wet and heavy.

Really wished we hadn't started dumping salt at 6 - but it started so slow the salt was burning it off. After 7:15 it started dumping - very localized though. We had four trucks helping out on the same route, got about 4 inches - makes for short work of it.

I've seen localized events before, but today takes the cake. I drove to our furthest out site - literally 3" of snow 1 km away, but not even a trace at our site. Strangest thing ever - looking at the radar I figured it would be the worst hit. Tractor operator beat me there and called up asking "what snow?".

Was a little too wet to get a true test on the inverted blower - but dry stuff should work great!

Nap time - I'm rambling. Got a Christmas party with the Captain in a few hours....


----------



## grandview

I wanted to see the Captain and Tenneil show too!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Christmas party with Captian Morgan!





is there a plowsite christmas party?
gift exchange? "oh look some eye bolts" "awesome how did you know I needed washer fluid" "tranny fluid, great, you must have known I drive a dodge"


----------



## grandview

Save one for me!









I think GP is the only one who wants tranny fluid this xmas


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

grandview;1373977 said:


> Save one for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think GP is the only one who wants tranny fluid this xmas


was that you in the middle in your younger years?


----------



## grandview

MIDTOWNPC;1373979 said:


> was that you in the middle in your younger years?


Who ever said I;m old? that was from last week's party.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Someone set up the party and ill bring some food/booze.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Looks like I'll get some refreeze tonight. Already icing up.. temps dropped to -4 in the last bit ...supposed to go to -7 overnight.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Chad did you really have to salt this morning or did you just drive around with those crazy bright lights on and melt the snow.... lol btw... do you know how many lumens they are. if you turn those on someone is going to rear end you. 

curious how many lumens they are.


----------



## Daner

Oh the phone is ringing now......we want you to do this and that and would like you to just have us as your customer:salute: want the best price would like to make some changes to the contract:laughing: LOL:waving:


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Well it must be the snow season if Im back on Plowsite, only had one plow out so far (5cm) and a couple of sand/salts. We usually have a white Christmas here so I guess we will start to be busy soon. Dont mind the big break between seasons to get the to do list nearly completed.


----------



## cet

grandview;1373903 said:


> Few miles east of the Peace bridge.
> 
> I don't salt,unless they call me.
> 
> This was the almost 8 inches we had today.


I love those forecasts. But mine usually seem to be the opposite.


----------



## greywynd

cet;1374142 said:


> I love those forecasts. But mine usually seem to be the opposite.


Yea, I've seen that 1-2" forecasted snow in Newmarket that was rolling over the top of the plow 10' after dropping it before too! I think one of the first plows I did last year was like that actually......

Looking at the weather, I think I'm starting on a job next week that was supposed to happen in spring. Move a framed shed, prep for some raised garden beds and walkways and a bunch of miscellaneous stuff. I know I can't finish it now, but if I can get the bases etc in now it might let me get a jump on it next spring during the 'in-between' season.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1374057 said:


> Chad did you really have to salt this morning or did you just drive around with those crazy bright lights on and melt the snow.... lol btw... do you know how many lumens they are. if you turn those on someone is going to rear end you.
> 
> curious how many lumens they are.


They're 2300 or 2600 lumes per light... Brightest anyone else has is 1300 -1400

Funny how a computer nerd can back up a trailer better then a farmer


----------



## Triple L

I sure hate the snap on truck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Costed me a g note today... 3/4 drive impact, 1600 breakout foot pounds
Atleast he threw in the wire leads for free and a hat as well LOL

For sale, Farmhand 3/4 drive impact, 3 years old, works excellent $100


----------



## schrader

Just got back in from a salt run, sheet of ice here.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*Side streets are white....... everything is freezing and getting slippery! Looks like salt is gonna get flung tonight for sure!*


----------



## Mr.Markus

xll_VIPER_llx;1374222 said:


> *Side streets are white....... everything is freezing and getting slippery! Looks like salt is gonna get flung tonight for sure!*


I know you guys think I I just talk out of my A$$ most of the time but you really should pay attention.:laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1374200 said:


> I sure hate the snap on truck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> Costed me a g note today... 3/4 drive impact, 1600 breakout foot pounds
> Atleast he threw in the wire leads for free and a hat as well LOL
> 
> For sale, Farmhand 3/4 drive impact, 3 years old, works excellent $100


You have too much money but I guess you can't go wrong with tools
I just can't do it and buy the really expensive stuff. Im not allowed to buy any tools till after Xmas
cause I think the wife has some stuff planned. I'm not sure I'm
Excited about a hardwood nailer cause it will probably mean there is 1000 or so sq ft of hardwood to nail
In the future. When it comes to toys I must say you guys in KW know how to do it
I just want inline for the hand me downs. Chad I have idea what you are selling. Picture?


----------



## Triple L

Basically the same gun, just its green... 800 foot pounds of torque... Works perfect... Walked into the snap on truck looking to buy a new creeper and walked out with this LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1374200 said:


> I sure hate the snap on truck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> Costed me a g note today... 3/4 drive impact, 1600 breakout foot pounds
> Atleast he threw in the wire leads for free and a hat as well LOL
> 
> For sale, Farmhand 3/4 drive impact, 3 years old, works excellent $100


Please tell me you didn't spend 1k on that gun.


----------



## greywynd

But, but, it's a Snap-on Dave, it must be good!


----------



## cet

For you guys that are salting, did you not have bare asphalt to start. I spot salted 1 place on the way home because I've been up the last 4 nights in a row and might try to sleep until 8 tomorrow.

I have 2 new guys helping salt some sidewalks. I might have enough down for a 6" snowfall.


----------



## cet

Chad I'll buy the gun from you. Not sure how to get it but I'm sure we will work it out.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1374248 said:


> Basically the same gun, just its green... 800 foot pounds of torque... Works perfect... Walked into the snap on truck looking to buy a new creeper and walked out with this LOL


They do make the best creeper.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1374346 said:


> They do make the best creeper.


It's called a hoist.:laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Maybe it's a snap on girl. Oh snap!
Who's the creeper ? Lol


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1374346 said:


> They do make the best creeper.


Do they? their creeper is $150 and a princess auto one that looks pretty nice is $65... Im not sold quite yet... The gun was about $1000 tax in...



cet;1374338 said:


> Chad I'll buy the gun from you. Not sure how to get it but I'm sure we will work it out.


Ok deal, maybe at congress or something


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1374349 said:


> It's called a hoist.:laughing:


Ok that's the best one.


Triple L;1374376 said:


> Do they? their creeper is $150 and a princess auto one that looks pretty nice is $65... Im not sold quite yet... The gun was about $1000 tax in... :


Buy the Snap On. It rolls over everything and you won't get lighter with age.


----------



## cet

Sounds good. I missed last year so this year I should be in. When I moved I found someone stole my last one. Lost a few other hand tools as well.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1374382 said:


> Sounds good. I missed last year so this year I should be in. When I moved I found someone stole my last one. Lost a few other hand tools as well.


Last year was your turn to buy too. Geesh


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1374393 said:


> Last year was your turn to buy too. Geesh


So this year's free, sweet.


----------



## Alpha Property

it was a weird one today, nothing but green down the hill from me, where my house is we just got trace, but a little over to the falls got about an inch but it was melted by 1-2pm, and a little north there was 2-3 inches which was melted to an inch or less by 2pm. So i plowed 2 small parking lots just because I wanted to play with the new vxt, and salted all my sidewalks (no one wants to pay for salt in the lot, atleast not untill tomarow morning). Now on my way home there was some real fine snow falling for a couple hours, no accumulation, but its turning to a sheet of ice everywhere. My sidewalks are nice and wet, we'll see who calls in the am and wants to change their contract


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1374335 said:


> For you guys that are salting, did you not have bare asphalt to start. I spot salted 1 place on the way home because I've been up the last 4 nights in a row and might try to sleep until 8 tomorrow.
> 
> I have 2 new guys helping salt some sidewalks. I might have enough down for a 6" snowfall.


I was out early this morning and it flurried all day here....the sites stayed wet, then the sun went down and the temps went from 0 to -5 fast and froze them up. They were calling for sun in the afternoon so I didn't lay it on heavy. ....Course only 2 of mine are salt in.payup


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1374406 said:


> I was out early this morning and it flurried all day here....the sites stayed wet, then the sun went down and the temps went from 0 to -5 fast and froze them up. They were calling for sun in the afternoon so I didn't lay it on heavy. ....Course only 2 of mine are salt in.payup


We only got a trace. Melted and dried up so there really isn't anything to salt. I had 1 place that dumps water from the roof to the parking lot so I had to salt the runoff there.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

We salted squat.

Anyone need an oil tank or two.?

We have two we bought as a part of a bulk oil and grease pump package we bought off the previous tennant of the building were in now. 

He used them to store his bulk oil before he started bringing it drums. 

We were thinking we would keep them for waste oil but have changed our minds.


----------



## greywynd

Started the day with just a covering on my gravel driveway, tonight there is about an inch and a half, just enough to do a couple donuts on it to amuse my son when we came home tonight. Anyone want to be nice and come salt it for me? 

Actually......that reminds me. I have a set of concrete steps that seem to get slippery/packed. Don't care about the concrete, but salt and landscapers choice both seem to burn the dogs pads.....what is animal friendly that's out there instead?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Just watching the news and guys remember about ride. 90 days suspension cost of insurance and your business down the drain isn't worth it
We all know our limits but the new rules dont care. Phone calls are free and favors are cheap if u need a ride
Now if your my competitor I hope you don't read this and that we have to salt on wing night


----------



## pusher21

greywynd;1374331 said:


> But, but, it's a Snap-on Dave, it must be good!


Snap on air tools are nothing to write home about. I'm a mechanic and I try to stay away from them. I have never had good luck with them.


----------



## G.Landscape

So who in the jacka** driving around KW in a ford 1 ton with an orange sander and all 6 of his flood lights on while going down the road?? Let me know so I can slap you in the face!!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

We need 3 weight boxes for the JCB skip loaders. Any idea where to buy without getting bent over?


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1374655 said:


> We need 3 weight boxes for the JCB skip loaders. Any idea where to buy without getting bent over?


You can just build an angle bar frame around the smaller cement blocks if you want some hours for your guys. If not call your buddy.


----------



## G.Landscape

JohnnyRoyale;1374655 said:


> We need 3 weight boxes for the JCB skip loaders. Any idea where to buy without getting bent over?


Completely off the topic of your question but how do you like those loaders with the 1 arm. Seems like its just a potential or huge issues. Every time I drive by the JCB dealer I cringe just looking at them.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*snow rage already*



G.Landscape;1374603 said:


> So who in the jacka** driving around KW in a ford 1 ton with an orange sander and all 6 of his flood lights on while going down the road?? Let me know so I can slap you in the face!!


Kinda early in the season for snow rage ...... lol....


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1374677 said:


> Kinda early in the season for snow rage ...... lol....


Most likly it was his own truck hahahahaha


----------



## Triple L

pusher21;1374473 said:


> Snap on air tools are nothing to write home about. I'm a mechanic and I try to stay away from them. I have never had good luck with them.


I run ingersoll rand and snap on and have nothing but great things to say about them both! Nothing comes close IMO expecially the snap on air hammer... It makes everything else look silly and it one of the most used tools around the shop these days...


----------



## mikegooseman

JD Dave;1374666 said:


> You can just build an angle bar frame around the smaller cement blocks if you want some hours for your guys. If not call your buddy.


 That call could cost a fortune !Thumbs Up :laughing::laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I know squat about tools but is this a good deal?

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=337458734

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-tools-equipment-box-full-of-tools-W0QQAdIdZ337458734


----------



## cet

John not sure how heavy you are looking for. We just took a 45 gallon plastic drum, put a piece of round bar through it and filled it with concrete. Estimated weight is 1200 pounds.


----------



## JD Dave

mikegooseman;1374701 said:


> That call could cost a fortune !Thumbs Up :laughing::laughing:


It would be pretty cold out today if I didn't have a blue Sima coat to keep me warm.


----------



## mikegooseman

JD Dave;1374721 said:


> It would be pretty cold out today if I didn't have a blue Sima coat to keep me warm.


 Lmao... you gave away the element of surprise sir ! Blue is a great colour.


----------



## cet

Mike did you get the problem with the F750 worked out?

Dave I would have thought that box of Turtles would have helped with the cold.


----------



## pusher21

Triple L;1374685 said:


> I run ingersoll rand and snap on and have nothing but great things to say about them both! Nothing comes close IMO expecially the snap on air hammer... It makes everything else look silly and it one of the most used tools around the shop these days...


I love ingersoll. Some Mack and Matco tools are made by Ingersoll. I will agree about the snap on air hammer. It is the only good snap on air tool I had.


----------



## mikegooseman

cet;1374725 said:


> Mike did you get the problem with the F750 worked out?
> 
> Dave I would have thought that box of Turtles would have helped with the cold.


Yes..... after the plow almost came off (long story) Monday morning i will pick it up in Bolton and hopefully nothing else explodes on it !:realmad:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Not a fan of those one armed skid steers. But i imagine they wouldnt be any different than a side boom mounted telehandler.

I thought you would have healed already from that divorce Dave. He's the reason I'm looking for an alternative.

Going to look into getting my welder to fab something out of plate steel. Im sure ut will come in less than 800-1200 a piece.


----------



## cet

mikegooseman;1374729 said:


> Yes..... after the plow almost came off (long story) Monday morning i will pick it up in Bolton and hopefully nothing else explodes on it !:realmad:


You have been real lucky with the weather. Hopefully your problems are solved.


----------



## mikegooseman

cet;1374735 said:


> You have been real lucky with the weather. Hopefully your problems are solved.


 Me too ! if not a little bit of gas goes a long way....


----------



## rooferdave

MIDTOWNPC;1374710 said:


> I know squat about tools but is this a good deal?
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=337458734
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-tools-equipment-box-full-of-tools-W0QQAdIdZ337458734


the box alone is probly worth 500 easy with the side attachment, if the tools really are snap on yes it is a good deal, snap on sockets are 10-20 each, the air tools are prob 3-500 ea new, in 1982 a 9 piece 3/8 drive socket set was over 150.00


----------



## G.Landscape

JohnnyRoyale;1374730 said:


> Not a fan of those one armed skid steers. But i imagine they wouldnt be any different than a side boom mounted telehandler


The difference is a telehandler still mounts to the center if the bucket does it not?? Where thos loader is basically hinged on the right side.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

mikegooseman - I just looked at your fleet picture... nice! 
do you plow snow in markham? I think I might have seen your case sitting on a lot, when I was sitting in traffic the other day, the logo looks similar. I go to markham every thursday for computer stock.


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1374745 said:


> The difference is a telehandler still mounts to the center if the bucket does it not?? Where thos loader is basically hinged on the right side.


I think the 1 arm boom is a super great idea... How many times have u had to climb out with the boom half way up and you couldn't open the door or sneak thru to begin with... Now your stuck... Its lifetime warranty on the boom so who cares, its still skid steer quick tach to eveything hooks up the same...


----------



## mikegooseman

MIDTOWNPC;1374747 said:


> mikegooseman - I just looked at your fleet picture... nice!
> do you plow snow in markham? I think I might have seen your case sitting on a lot, when I was sitting in traffic the other day, the logo looks similar. I go to markham every thursday for computer stock.


 Thanks.. I do a fair size project in Markham, I wonder if it was mine ? Another contractor is close by with almost the same machine. I have a storage container on site so maybe you saw my case..


----------



## JD Dave

mikegooseman;1374723 said:


> Lmao... you gave away the element of surprise sir ! Blue is a great colour.


I have a Blue one, never said yours was.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

mikegooseman;1374785 said:


> Thanks.. I do a fair size project in Markham, I wonder if it was mine ? Another contractor is close by with almost the same machine. I have a storage container on site so maybe you saw my case..


I got diesel and coffee at the corner, then stopped at the cibc. I saw the container too as I waited for some lady in a mercedes try and cross 6 some lanes going left. :realmad:
Someone let her thru a few lanes and then she tried to go behind me, only to see I had a trailer on. 

I pick up stock at alden and 14th area. Sometimes I get a part or two at york equipment and see if anyone has anything on consignment cheap. 
Shoppy's has a good lunch if you ever want to buy


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1374754 said:


> I think the 1 arm boom is a super great idea... How many times have u had to climb out with the boom half way up and you couldn't open the door or sneak thru to begin with... Now your stuck... Its lifetime warranty on the boom so who cares, its still skid steer quick tach to eveything hooks up the same...


I was sitting in one at the ODFS and I thought it was a great idea. I hate getting in and out of the skid but our deere is probably the worst of all the skids.


----------



## mikegooseman

JD Dave;1374789 said:


> I have a Blue one, never said yours was.


 Then why would you say it would be cold outside without a BLUE Sima coat ?? I never would guess colour had anything to do with keeping warm, however you threw that in there ! Thumbs Up 
LOL.


----------



## Triple L

Johnny Royal - I've never priced one but this is the ticket IMO for keeping the overall legnth of the machine short and compact and easy to handle...

http://machinability.com/WeightKit.htm


----------



## greywynd

I suspect if/when you priced one you'll know why you don't see many of them around. The only way one could affordably do something like that IMO is if one happened across some used steel. My last large steel order was 2 years ago, at that time I averaged about $0.50 a pound, that was on a 5 ton order, full sheets/lengths. 

Since you need three, another option would be to form and pour something custom with the lift points 'cast' in place in the concrete. Maybe you can ask a redimix if they would then pour that at their yard to save some $$$?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

1200 bux a piece Chad. Too rich for my blood.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1374963 said:


> 1200 bux a piece Chad. Too rich for my blood.


I had some boxes quoted last year to go on the 3 point hitch as well but fill them with sand or concrete. Think it was still 6-700$ to make them out of steel. 3' X 2" X 1" or so.


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd;1374953 said:


> I suspect if/when you priced one you'll know why you don't see many of them around. The only way one could affordably do something like that IMO is if one happened across some used steel. My last large steel order was 2 years ago, at that time I averaged about $0.50 a pound, that was on a 5 ton order, full sheets/lengths.
> 
> Since you need three, another option would be to form and pour something custom with the lift points 'cast' in place in the concrete. Maybe you can ask a redimix if they would then pour that at their yard to save some $$$?


That's why Cet said to just use a 45 gallon drum, the plastic ones work best but the steel ones can be painted. Just build your 3 point and fill with concrete.


----------



## cet

I had the drum. Went and bought the piece of Pipe, it was under $10 and $60 for the concrete. I've never done this stuff before so we set the pipe to high because the Horst blade mount sticks out the back. Had to flip the barrel upside down to make it work. Cut a round piece of plywood and bolted it to the bottom of the barrel and we were done. Put it on the 2 arms on the 3 point hitch and but a piece of 6x6 between the barrel and the tractor and pulled it tight with a ratchet strap.

I was at the shop today. The farmer was taking the corn off the field. He was adjusting one of the heads so I went over to give him a hand. I asked him so many questions about the farming he said do you want to go for a ride for 20 minutes to see how it works. Sat in the jump seat and away we went. He took me past the 2 spots that someone had planted pot but did it to early before he had sprayed his second time so he had killed it all. He called the cops and they couldn't care less, to small an area I guess. I guess there goes my spending money now.


----------



## cet

On the heated side, new furnace and salt trucks on the cold side.


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1374975 said:


> I had some boxes quoted last year to go on the 3 point hitch as well but fill them with sand or concrete. Think it was still 6-700$ to make them out of steel. 3' X 2" X 1" or so.


That is a pretty small weight box.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Nice*



cet;1375059 said:


> On the heated side, new furnace and salt trucks on the cold side.


Nice set-up, great to get into a warm tractor on a cold nite


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Went out to pre plow in the COLD Ebling :realmad: :realmad: :realmad:

*on edit guess I should have rotated those pics...... fixed


----------



## cet

Dean is that coming out of the tank or the block. If it is the tank could it just be a lose clamp.


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1375135 said:


> Went out to pre plow in the COLD Ebling :realmad: :realmad: :realmad:
> 
> *on edit guess I should have rotated those pics...... fixed


We're is that leaking from? I left my truck overnight at WEGZ and it didn't like the fact that there was no block heater. My glow plugs are screwed which doesn't help


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1375144 said:


> Dean is that coming out of the tank or the block. If it is the tank could it just be a lose clamp.


its comming out where the tank meets the block from what I can see. That clamp is really tight.

I will move it in the shop tomorrow morning, becasue I just started painting some things and they are too wet to move out yet.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nice Shop by the way. It looks so new, did you build it from the ground up or is that just new inside? I love that tractor. When I grow up I want to be just like.... just better looking. :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1375150 said:


> its comming out where the tank meets the block from what I can see. That clamp is really tight.
> 
> I will move it in the shop tomorrow morning, becasue I just started painting some things and they are too wet to move out yet.


I would take that clamp off turn it around and have the screw at the top. New position might do it well.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1375059 said:


> On the heated side, new furnace and salt trucks on the cold side.


That looks awesome. Sure beats bricks falling around you and a million leaks. It's so nice to jump in and not have to brush off snow. The very few times I've parked in the garage with my old 02 were so nice.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1375153 said:


> I would take that clamp off turn it around and have the screw at the top. New position might do it well.


Ok I will do that. that way if there is any slack in fit its at the top. I get it. Thanks


----------



## cet

Since you started early in life you will have the money for a face lift, can't see you winning any other way.:laughing:

I hate to say it but if it was the tank it should have been empty when you went to hook it up. It looks like a Blizzard set up and there isn't any pressure in there to make it leak that bad. With a bit of luck it should only be a seal in the block. Even with water in the fluid it hasn't been cold enough for something to freeze and brake.

Get someone to run the plow while you watch where it is coming from. The weather is on your side so you have a few days to figure it out.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1375165 said:


> Since you started early in life you will have the money for a face lift, can't see you winning any other way.:laughing:
> 
> I hate to say it but if it was the tank it should have been empty when you went to hook it up. It looks like a Blizzard set up and there isn't any pressure in there to make it leak that bad. With a bit of luck it should only be a seal in the block. Even with water in the fluid it hasn't been cold enough for something to freeze and brake.
> 
> Get someone to run the plow while you watch where it is coming from. The weather is on your side so you have a few days to figure it out.


Your still pretty witty for someone your age. :laughing:

Yes, and if I buy another one it wont snow so there is that option too


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1375153 said:


> I would take that clamp off turn it around and have the screw at the top. New position might do it well.


Markus are you still talking about the Ebling? Military position is boring.


----------



## JD Dave

Looks really good Chris. My heater seems to be quieter now for some reason or maybe I'm just use to it now. Way better the. My old one.

Dean is there an o ring in there. I've never had mine apart.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1375178 said:


> Looks really good Chris. My heater seems to be quieter now for some reason or maybe I'm just use to it now. Way better the. My old one.
> 
> Dean is there an o ring in there. I've never had mine apart.


I want to say yes. Think I should replace it? Clean everything around it?
maybe Chad knows forsure I think he had his apart last week


----------



## greywynd

There may be an o-ring between the tank and block too that has puked. Isn't it great how much stuff changes when we hit a few degrees below that magic 0 mark?

Best thing to do when making weight boxes, set your empty container on a couple 6x6 timbers or whatever blocking you want for the height when it's on the unit, add maybe 2" above that. (So if you want it to have 12" of clearance, have 14" of blocking.) Weld/place your lower lift arm pins at that point, and set up a top link bracket to suit. This way, when it's on the unit, you can leave the arms in the lowered position all the time, and your pump isn't cycling to keep it lifted. 

The 45 gallon drum thing works, it's just that most of the tractors that we had them on in the past, it was often too light, so we ended up going to larger weight boxes. we had one that was 4' wide, 4' high, and about 28" deep, it got filled with scrap railroad iron, cast brake drums and rotors, and then filled in around all of that with a bunch of 1/4" bolts that my grandfather had scored at an auction years ago. (They were some oddball head on them, and were a PITA to use.) I think we scaled it at about 1200-1300 lbs. Crunching the numbers, a 45 gallon drum filled with concrete will be roughly 800 lbs.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1375169 said:


> Your still pretty witty for someone your age. :laughing:
> 
> Yes, and if I buy another one it wont snow so there is that option too


If it won't snow I will buy one also and that will put a smile on the gray haired guy.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1375171 said:


> Markus are you still talking about the Ebling? Military position is boring.


HAHA It's the best move I got, Don't forget I'm clumsy and and wouldn't want anyone to get hurt. Shop looks great. 
I got my automatic door working on my salt shed. It's gonna be fun.


----------



## cet

Pulled in to buy fuel today. I was filling the truck when this older lady asked me if I could help her put air in her tire. She said every time she tries she ends up with less air then when she started. The computer told here it was her front left tire. I checked the pressure in all the tires and they were all at 22 PSI. She said the dealer just rotated her tires 2 weeks ago. Not sure how you can loose that much air in such a short period of time but I do agree at these tempts things change quickly.


----------



## cet

Got sent this in an email today. If it gets deleted O well.



My wife asked me, "How many women have you slept with?"

I proudly replied, "Only you, Darling. With all the others, I was awake."

Hospital Visiting Hours are 10 AM to 8 PM


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1375180 said:


> I want to say yes. Think I should replace it? Clean everything around it?
> maybe Chad knows forsure I think he had his apart last week


That's what it will be. It should be a generic one.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1375199 said:


> Got sent this in an email today. If it gets deleted O well.
> 
> My wife asked me, "How many women have you slept with?"
> 
> I proudly replied, "Only you, Darling. With all the others, I was awake."
> 
> Hospital Visiting Hours are 10 AM to 8 PM


After all the stuff we've said you worried about this. Lol


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1375180 said:


> I want to say yes. Think I should replace it? Clean everything around it?
> maybe Chad knows forsure I think he had his apart last week


Dave the power source on top of the unit vibrates like crazy. I am going to take the cover off and put a screw in it to the main unit. As loud as it is heat is better then the cold.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1375203 said:


> That's what it will be. It should be a generic one.


Thanks for your help guys. I will save that excitement for tomorrow.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1375207 said:


> After all the stuff we've said you worried about this. Lol


Think I can post the Texan Longhorn?


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1375158 said:


> That looks awesome. Sure beats bricks falling around you and a million leaks. It's so nice to jump in and not have to brush off snow. The very few times I've parked in the garage with my old 02 were so nice.


My ride is still going to be outside. I don't think I will ever get the Boss to move north. Maybe it's all good. I have a hard enough time shutting down. If my house was at my shop I might be in there 24/7.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My brother sent me this one cause it reminded him of me...

It all began with an iPhone...
March was when our son celebrated his 17th birthday, and we got him an iPhone. He just loved it. Who wouldn't?
I celebrated my birthday in July, and my wife made me very happy when she bought me an iPad.
Our daughter's birthday was in August so we got her an iPod Touch.
My wife celebrated her birthday in September so I got her an iRon.
It was around then that the fight started..
What my wife failed to recognize is that the iRon can be integrated into the home network with the iWash, iCook and iClean. 
This inevitably activates the iNag reminder service.
I should be out of the hospital next week!!

iHurt


----------



## cet

That's the exact same picture I was sent for my joke.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1375227 said:


> That's the exact same picture I was sent for my joke.


Probably would've made it funnier.....


----------



## cet

Pretty common site here.

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=328266596


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1375358 said:


> Pretty common site here.
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=328266596


Why would a guy with a gm and warranty be looking at a hoist. Lol


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1375369 said:


> Why would a guy with a gm and warranty be looking at a hoist. Lol


We still need to do oil changes and grease.  I have a few friends with Fords and 1 that has a Dodge. They need a nice warm place to work on their trucks.

Hopefully when you pick up your salt you won't have to use it. LOL

I see your love looking on Kijiji. I want a hot pressure washer if you come across one.


----------



## greywynd

Seeing that Ford on a hoist doesn't surprise me, especially getting a brake job. They are the only one that runs long enough to wear out any brakes!! :laughing::laughing:

As much as I'd like a hoist, many of these two post hoists are just barely enough. Most 3/4 and 1 tons are running 7-8000 lbs, I don't think I'd want to chance putting that regularly on a hoist rated at 9000. Add in any plow mounts,or maybe a salter in the winter time and a few other things, it doesn't take long to be at or over the limit.


----------



## Triple L

Shop looks super awesome Chris!!! Very nice!

Dean- I've never had the tank off my, just the valves... All your pre plowing everyday to make sure it worked musta been too much... You have the worst luck with that thing I swear...


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*So E.C. says a 37% chance that toronto will have a white christmas........ i bet its green too!*_


----------



## Elite_Maint

xll_VIPER_llx;1375580 said:


> _*So E.C. says a 37% chance that toronto will have a white christmas........ i bet its green too!*_


I won't be complaining if its a green christmas! After almost 40hrs of basically no sleep I'm officially a DAD today!! WooHoo!!


----------



## Ant118

E Maintenance;1375595 said:


> I won't be complaining if its a green christmas! After almost 40hrs of basically no sleep I'm officially a DAD today!! WooHoo!!


congrates on becoming a dad


----------



## Mr.Markus

Congrats.......!!!! I hear you'll get used to the no sleep thing.


----------



## Alpha Property

congrats man, my girlfriend has been bugging me for over a year to have a kid (been with her for 3)


----------



## goel

E Maintenance;1375595 said:


> I won't be complaining if its a green christmas! After almost 40hrs of basically no sleep I'm officially a DAD today!! WooHoo!!
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATS
Click to expand...


----------



## Triple L

Congrats!!!


----------



## ff1221

Congratulations. Hopefully it will be quiet around Christmas so you can spend some time with your newly expanded family, it doesn't take long for them to grow up, my boys aren't that many years from being plow truck operators!Thumbs Up


----------



## CGM Inc.

Congrats to the most significant change in your life!
Next time around go 38 hours later to the hospital


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1375515 said:


> Shop looks super awesome Chris!!! Very nice!
> 
> Dean- I've never had the tank off my, just the valves... All your pre plowing everyday to make sure it worked musta been too much... You have the worst luck with that thing I swear...


We are still painting and haven't got it inside yet
I broke my quick tach this morning hooking up to a plow 
Bolt snapped and boing there goes the spring
Frankenplow is almost done. Adding rubber flaps to the back of the trucks under the salters
To keep it clean. Pics later


----------



## Elite_Maint

Thanks for all the kind words guys....about the sleeping I don't think it'll effect me much I've only averaged 5hrs sleep for the last 10yrs hahaha..but the wifes used to sleeping 10hrs so she'll get effected for sure!...


----------



## cet

Congrats, kids are the best thing in life. Trying some days but the good far out weigh the bad.


----------



## goel

E Maintenance;1375758 said:


> Thanks for all the kind words guys....about the sleeping I don't think it'll effect me much I've only averaged 5hrs sleep for the last 10yrs hahaha..but the wifes used to sleeping 10hrs so she'll get effected for sure!...


LOL, you don't really believe that do you.

Your 5 will be cut back as much or more than her 10.

When she's happy with lots of sleep, then your happy!!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Alpha Property;1375624 said:


> congrats man, my girlfriend has been bugging me for over a year to have a kid (been with her for 3)


It's funny that she still makes you believe it's your choise.


----------



## adamhumberview

E Maintenance;1375758 said:


> Thanks for all the kind words guys....about the sleeping I don't think it'll effect me much I've only averaged 5hrs sleep for the last 10yrs hahaha..but the wifes used to sleeping 10hrs so she'll get effected for sure!...


congrats on the baby! my girlfriends sister just had a kid and he has not made one sounds through the night. its like he knows everyone is sleeping around him.

good luck!


----------



## greywynd

E Maintenance;1375758 said:


> Thanks for all the kind words guys....about the sleeping I don't think it'll effect me much I've only averaged 5hrs sleep for the last 10yrs hahaha..but the wifes used to sleeping 10hrs so she'll get effected for sure!...


Congratulations from here too! Life will never be the same from here on out for you though!


----------



## JD Dave

Congrats!! If anyone is thinking of having kids I'll rent mine out for the weekend to see if your actually cut out for it. I gauruntee you'll be getting less sleep.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Congrats on the baby! 

Nice shop Chris. Keep me in mind if you find a package deal on two hot water washers.


----------



## musclecarboy

E Maintenance;1375595 said:


> I won't be complaining if its a green christmas! After almost 40hrs of basically no sleep I'm officially a DAD today!! WooHoo!!


Awesome! Congrats!! A good friend of mine has a newborn and says its quite the job but it certainly changed his life


----------



## Elite_Maint

Thanks everyone again for the kind words!.. I get to bring her home tomorrow!...


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1375832 said:


> Congrats!! If anyone is thinking of having kids I'll rent mine out for the weekend to see if your actually cut out for it. I gauruntee you'll be getting less sleep.


I like your thinking, renting your kids out. Most of us have to pay babysitters to look after them. Your always trying to make a buck.

John I would love to have one. It would help huge with the salt trucks. Maybe I can find buy 1 get 1 free.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Congrats E! I will hopefully be at that stage in the not to distant future. 

We are starting a driveway this week... no biggie if we don't finish till the spring, but with this weather, it is hard to resist doing a bit more work.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1376159 said:


> Congrats E! I will hopefully be at that stage in the not to distant future.
> 
> We are starting a driveway this week... no biggie if we don't finish till the spring, but with this weather, it is hard to resist doing a bit more work.


I hope you don't get it dug out 12" and then leave it until spring..


----------



## cet

Someone I know is trying to sell a 2003 Z71 with lots of options and cloth seats. He has owned it since 2005. Installed a Blizzard 860SW in 05 and used it until 08. The truck has 160,000km. What do you guys think it is worth. This guy is pretty anal about keeping it clean. He spent 3k this summer on it, mostly on the front end.

He has bought a 2010 duramax and wants to sell this thing.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, no, mostly dug out, just a bit more, and going to have gravel in next week. Should be fine, and it's Adams house, so no biggie if we don't finish, only his wife will be mad.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1376174 said:


> haha, no, mostly dug out, just a bit more, and going to have gravel in next week. Should be fine, and it's Adams house, so no biggie if we don't finish, only his wife will be mad.


If she gets mad at least he will have a chance at make up sex.


----------



## cet

There are some good deals for LO members right now.

http://www.humberviewtrucks.com/landscape-ontario-members.htm


----------



## cet

Never looked into these before, how is something like this.

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-Hot-Water-Pressure-Washer-W0QQAdIdZ334249389


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1376191 said:


> Never looked into these before, how is something like this.
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-Hot-Water-Pressure-Washer-W0QQAdIdZ334249389


There is alot of different qaulities of pressure washer and if you buy a goo done you'll most likely have it for life. Our old one lasted almost 30 years that my dad bought and our new one is a hotsy. I'd call them and get prices on a new one and go from there. I'd rather have electric then gas for a shop,


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1376207 said:


> There is alot of different qaulities of pressure washer and if you buy a goo done you'll most likely have it for life. Our old one lasted almost 30 years that my dad bought and our new one is a hostsy. I'd call them and get prices on a new one and go from there. I'd rather have electric then gas for a shop,


Thanks, I like when the old guys chime in because you know they have been around the block.

I still like your choice of heaters!


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1376212 said:


> Thanks, I like when the old guys chime in because you know they have been around the block.
> 
> I still like your choice of heaters!


 Does your heater seem quieter now?


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1376216 said:


> Does your heater seem quieter now?


No. But I bet as I get older it will.  I haven't been up there to put that SCREW into her yet.


----------



## cet

I was actually being series about the heater. It works great. No idea how much oil it is using but the shop is warm and it is nice and small and out of the way.

The Boss just called to say dinner is ready. I thought I heard the microwave go off.


----------



## schrader

cet;1376228 said:


> I was actually being series about the heater. It works great. No idea how much oil it is using but the shop is warm and it is nice and small and out of the way.
> 
> The Boss just called to say dinner is ready. I thought I heard the microwave go off.


Thats a good one, you better hope she doesn't read this or you will be the one using the microwave


----------



## JD Dave

schrader;1376321 said:


> Thats a good one, you better hope she doesn't read this or you will be the one using the microwave


I'm actually surprised she know how to use that.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1376386 said:


> I'm actually surprised she know how to use that.


You kidding, that's her life line to what she calls cooking.

Cory unless this site somehow gets linked to jewelry I'm pretty safe.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1376431 said:


> You kidding, that's her life line to what she calls cooking.
> 
> Cory unless this site somehow gets linked to jewelry I'm pretty safe.


linked to jewelry. LOL


----------



## Triple L

I think hotsy makes the best pressure washer around... Simple, easy and solid built... Adam bought a brand new karcher last year... I thought it was a POS... Plastic EVERYTHING! Liquid cooled motor nonsense... But its been used a ton and still works great so they must be alright, was cheap too, like half the price of a equivelent hotsy


----------



## cet

Triple L;1376441 said:


> I think hotsy makes the best pressure washer around... Simple, easy and solid built... Adam bought a brand new karcher last year... I thought it was a POS... Plastic EVERYTHING! Liquid cooled motor nonsense... But its been used a ton and still works great so they must be alright, was cheap too, like half the price of a hotsy


I thought maybe it was time you upgraded your's and I could make a trip out to pick up both piece's.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1376446 said:


> I thought maybe it was time you upgraded your's and I could make a trip out to pick up both piece's.


Its hard to upgrade when you buy the best the first time around... Lesson I learnt with age... I saved for that pressure washer and scouted out deals for almost 2 years... Its tempting to buy the cheaper one and say it will do the job but it always comes back to bite you... Kinda like a half ton pickup, 80,000 k that truck was about done, my newest duramax is coming up on that and we haven't even put brakes on it let alone touched it... Something I can't say about the half ton...


----------



## Triple L

cet;1376446 said:


> I thought maybe it was time you upgraded your's and I could make a trip out to pick up both piece's.


I looked on kijiji for you this afternoon and everything I saw was all junk...


----------



## greywynd

Anyone have a good source/supplier for pond liners, pumps etc? Went and looked at a garden pond job today, this one is bigger than any I've been previously involved in, so I'm looking for a larger liner etc for when I get into it come spring. Anything local is okay for typical smaller stuff, but suffers once you get into anything on a slightly larger scale.


----------



## cet

Triple L;1376459 said:


> I looked on kijiji for you this afternoon and everything I saw was all junk...


I appreciate that. Which one do you have?

The more money I spend, that's less for the Boss to spend. Wish it worked that way. Allowance is still my best line of defense.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

greywynd;1376464 said:


> Anyone have a good source/supplier for pond liners, pumps etc? Went and looked at a garden pond job today, this one is bigger than any I've been previously involved in, so I'm looking for a larger liner etc for when I get into it come spring. Anything local is okay for typical smaller stuff, but suffers once you get into anything on a slightly larger scale.


Terrafix makes liners mark. as big as you need.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1376468 said:


> I appreciate that. Which one do you have?
> 
> The more money I spend, that's less for the Boss to spend. Wish it worked that way. Allowance is still my best line of defense.


Im pretty sure its 3000psi and 3 gpm, it works real well for most stuff... Adams is 2500psi and 4gpm and its the equivelent or maybe a hair better on certain jobs... Anything less then those specs are a waste of money IMO...

Auto start / stop is a really nice feature


----------



## rooferdave

greywynd;1376464 said:


> Anyone have a good source/supplier for pond liners, pumps etc? Went and looked at a garden pond job today, this one is bigger than any I've been previously involved in, so I'm looking for a larger liner etc for when I get into it come spring. Anything local is okay for typical smaller stuff, but suffers once you get into anything on a slightly larger scale.


roofing suppliers sell epdm which is as far as I can see the same thing it comes in rolls 10 and 20 ft wide by 100 ft long. spar marathon will sell it by the foot and I think it works out to approx $1.00 per square ft it can also be seamed


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

rooferdave;1376476 said:


> roofing suppliers sell epdm which is as far as I can see the same thing it comes in rolls 10 and 20 ft wide by 100 ft long. spar marathon will sell it by the foot and I think it works out to approx $1.00 per square ft it can also be seamed


I was going to say I know when bought my rubber roof there was a guy buying the same for a pond liner 
I bought from convoy roof supply in Oshawa Whitby Area


----------



## rooferdave

MIDTOWNPC;1376483 said:


> I was going to say I know when bought my rubber roof there was a guy buying the same for a pond liner
> I bought from convoy roof supply in Oshawa Whitby Area


convoy are the largest roofing supplier in Canada, I suggested spar as they sell by the foot, I also have about 600 square foot in stock if he does not want to buy a whole roll, or deal with spar the killer is the glue, seam tape, wash and lap cement, if needed I can guide anyone to suppliers in their area


----------



## greywynd

Rough guess on this one is about 30x30 for a footprint, of course the liner will be bigger. It would be possible to do it in two pieces I think, still doodling out designs, but we're looking at a couple ponds running parallel, with one flowing into the other, to create a complete circuit waterwise.

Got some other prep work to do first too, move a shed and a couple things, may do some of that this week yet. Job is only 5 mins from home, so could get spoiled working close to home again!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

rooferdave;1376495 said:


> convoy are the largest roofing supplier in Canada, I suggested spar as they sell by the foot, I also have about 600 square foot in stock if he does not want to buy a whole roll, or deal with spar the killer is the glue, seam tape, wash and lap cement, if needed I can guide anyone to suppliers in their area


I bought from them cause they also had the highest lifting piggyback truck which could lift the rubber role onto my roof with the gravel ramp I built. 
My whole roof is one sheet. We placed it perfectly and unrolled it. No seams no cuts.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

E Maintenance;1375595 said:


> I won't be complaining if its a green christmas! After almost 40hrs of basically no sleep I'm officially a DAD today!! WooHoo!!


_*Congrats on the new bundle of joy!Thumbs Up*_


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1376526 said:


> I bought from them cause they also had the highest lifting piggyback truck which could lift the rubber role onto my roof with the gravel ramp I built.
> My whole roof is one sheet. We placed it perfectly and unrolled it. No seams no cuts.


Man that must be peace of mind.


----------



## greywynd

Not sure the size of your roof Dean, but having handled the stuff it must have been a heavy roll! It is surprising though how decently the stuff handles, other than the weight. It seems to unroll/unfold nicer than plastic and a lot of other materials do.


----------



## dingybigfoot

xll_VIPER_llx;1376538 said:


> _*Congrats on the new bundle of joy!Thumbs Up*_


Congrats and kiss sleep goodbye!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;1376548 said:


> Not sure the size of your roof Dean, but having handled the stuff it must have been a heavy roll! It is surprising though how decently the stuff handles, other than the weight. It seems to unroll/unfold nicer than plastic and a lot of other materials do.


Well it's 5000 sq ft. Getting the stone on the roof was more fun. 
I didnt have access to a zoom boom then. I made quite the ramp out of gravel.

Even though the roof changes levels we just ran the rubber down te side of the step down

There isn't even any hydro or vent pipes thru it. I routed all those out the back. 
The roof cost me about $6500 in materials. The quotes I had were over $25k. I just used the last scraps of my rubber to make a flap for my salter to protect the bumper and keep the salt out

Cheapass is an over statement


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

We need to be able to upload pics from
Phone. I always use my phone now and I have pics of my Frankenplow and pusher 
Also got some truck rims and tires on the bobcat. I need new decal for my bobcat back door so I got the guy to make it say. Snowcat instead of bobcat.


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1376566 said:



> We need to be able to upload pics from
> Phone. I always use my phone now and I have pics of my Frankenplow and pusher
> Also got some truck rims and tires on the bobcat. I need new decal for my bobcat back door so I got the guy to make it say. Snowcat instead of bobcat.


Agreed. The mobile plow site is so basic


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I didn't realize it was even really a mobile website. It comes up almost normal looking


----------



## greywynd

Everyone hung over or something? Pretty quiet in here this morning, and I can't think there would have been much salting or plowing going on last night!


----------



## Elite_Maint

Weather looks MINT for this week! By mint I mean no snow haha Will give me time after I get home to do a few things on the trucks...


----------



## Triple L

Anyone need any help or machine work? I'm getting bored!
Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining about the no snow! This is great


----------



## greywynd

I can always use a hand Chad! There's always something to do around my place. Unfortunately it's that sort of stuff that doesn't pay $$$! 

Still early in the season relatively speaking, it's all a matter of averages, so who knows what we'll get yet!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Bored*



Triple L;1376970 said:


> Anyone need any help or machine work? I'm getting bored!
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining about the no snow! This is great


I hear ya about being bored, hope we get some soon so I can test out our new eco-friendly equipment.... hoping to get a Ontario Green energy $$$$$ grant to develop a solar or wind powered model, perhaps I should appear on the Dragon's Den and secure some investors....

Back to being bored again prsport


----------



## CGM Inc.

Does anyone know an application rate for pickle mix per acre?


----------



## Triple L

Todays expensive words of wisdom..... 

"U gotta crack a few eggs to make a good omelette"


----------



## greywynd

Which in turn raises the question "What did you break Chad?"


----------



## DKG

CGM Inc.;1377122 said:


> Does anyone know an application rate for pickle mix per acre?


I thought you just keep spreading till the lot is nice and brown.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DKG;1377229 said:


> I thought you just keep spreading till the lot is nice and brown.


Have 3 acres to spread, we never used pickle mix so I don't have much of an indication on how to price it. 3 tons should be plenty.


----------



## A Man

Triple L;1376441 said:


> I think hotsy makes the best pressure washer around... Simple, easy and solid built... Adam bought a brand new karcher last year... I thought it was a POS... Plastic EVERYTHING! Liquid cooled motor nonsense... But its been used a ton and still works great so they must be alright, was cheap too, like half the price of a equivelent hotsy


I agree, hotsy is a better pressure washer but to get something with auto start/stop was double the money. I figure if I get 3 or 4 years out of it I'll be happy, and at that point I should be able to afford a Cadillac Hotsy, something with 7-8gpm would be awesome. Pressure doesn't seem to matter that much, it's far more important in my opinion to have higher gpm. Finger's crossed this Karcher holds up for a couple more years.


----------



## JD Dave

A Man;1377302 said:


> I agree, hotsy is a better pressure washer but to get something with auto start/stop was double the money. I figure if I get 3 or 4 years out of it I'll be happy, and at that point I should be able to afford a Cadillac Hotsy, something with 7-8gpm would be awesome. Pressure doesn't seem to matter that much, it's far more important in my opinion to have higher gpm. Finger's crossed this Karcher holds up for a couple more years.


Gallons/min is the most important I agree. Also unless your really carefull you don't want more then 1500 psi when using hot water for basic washing or you'll start peeling paint or screwing up plastic.


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1377122 said:


> Does anyone know an application rate for pickle mix per acre?


You are never going to melt snow with pickle mix. The basic idea is to make is safe not black. I would say 1200lbs./acre is lots. Also if you have multiple applications between plows you will need less because the sand stays around. The sand actually makes plowing easier.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1377346 said:


> You are never going to melt snow with pickle mix. The basic idea is to make is safe not black. I would say 1200lbs./acre is lots. Also if you have multiple applications between plows you will need less because the sand stays around. The sand actually makes plowing easier.


Aware of that! It is for gravel roads and parking area and only on call.
Last year they had big issues there since the snow clearing employee doesn't work weekends with his Kubota and Blower setup.....we only had weekend snow last year going by memory.


----------



## cet

We've spread pickle mix at Catholic schools for years. It works but it's a pain. On gravel it would work even better.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Ok but the weight of it changes depending on if it's wet out
1.5 yards per acre is lots no? I spread 1 yard on an acre trucking yard and only heavy at the loading dock. Now it also has trailers all over
The salt it the mix will work especially if the sun hits it. On gravel it's a bit different then pavement 
On pavement it really makes things clean up nice. Especially on a place where it snows and they drive on it and then you plow.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cet I think we r saying the opposite 
Lol. Maybe my mix has secret sand in it. Lol


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1377393 said:


> Cet I think we r saying the opposite
> Lol. Maybe my mix has secret sand in it. Lol


U mean magic sand?


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1377393 said:


> Cet I think we r saying the opposite
> Lol. Maybe my mix has secret sand in it. Lol


Sand/salt does work but not like pure salt. Depending on your site and how busy it is the vehicles can bring in a lot of salt from the road. We used to mix our pickle mix 30% salt by volume. We also used to plow 1" snowfalls knowing we couldn't melt that out.


----------



## forbidden

26.5 hours later, minus some rather important rear brakes on the truck and we are done plowing for the day. Never enough hours in the week to get the things done that you need to do. That said and I have little time for lots of heavy research, I need some info on angle brooms for our Bobcat S160. Bobcat dealers must have platinum tipped gold coated parts in it as the 68" model is $7000.00. For those of you running angle brooms, is there a equivalent that is offered at a reasonable price, perhaps without the gold and platinum?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

You could try a site like this 
http://www.skidsteersolutions.com/Skid_Steer_Rotary_Brooms_s/9533.htm
I have seen a few brooms around made by sweepster

If it were me I'd be on a kijiji hunt


----------



## Alpha Property

k, silly question, How much finer is bulk salt that the cheap bagged rock salt? I have a push spreader for doing sidewalks only, and the rock salt out of 40kg bags is a little too big to feed good through the spreader.... Should bulk work a little better or am I going to be stuck buying some type of bagged product?


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;1377633 said:


> ..............If it were me I'd be on a kijiji hunt


When are you NOT on a Kijiji hunt? :laughing:

Can't say I can blame you though, I've scored a few good deals there myself.


----------



## DKG

CGM Inc.;1377272 said:


> Have 3 acres to spread, we never used pickle mix so I don't have much of an indication on how to price it. 3 tons should be plenty.


I think a ton per acre would be good, then you could go lighter or heavier depending on conditions.


----------



## cet

Alpha Property;1377639 said:


> k, silly question, How much finer is bulk salt that the cheap bagged rock salt? I have a push spreader for doing sidewalks only, and the rock salt out of 40kg bags is a little too big to feed good through the spreader.... Should bulk work a little better or am I going to be stuck buying some type of bagged product?


What type of push spreader are you using. The cheap $40 one's won't spread bulk. Sometimes you have to shake the $200 one's to get it to flow. If you are having trouble with bagged material I'm guessing you have a cheap one.


----------



## Alpha Property

it was almost $300... its a broadcast spreader with 3 holes in the bottom of it. it has a shield that clips on the outside to keep the pattern like 3 ft wide, big air filled tires, "rain"cover


----------



## cet

That thing should be perfect for bagged. Anyhow it will spread bulk. I had an Earthway, red one just like it. It lasted almost 10 years. We just threw it out this year. You may have to shake it some time if you get the real fine stuff trying to go through.


----------



## cet

This is the one we had.

http://www.earthway.com/product/commercial/


----------



## G.Landscape

we just got the salt dogg walk behind and used it in a pinch with bulk salt, it didn't flow great but with a couple shakes it was working.


----------



## cet

this is the one the Board has bought for the Catholic schools this year. They spread bulk.

http://www.agri-fab.com/products/45-0462.aspx


----------



## Triple L

Chinatown loader show and go testing against my cat 906 at the shop this Wed at 4:00 for anyone who wants to see what these machines that are 1/2 the price and then some can do...


----------



## goel

Triple L;1377725 said:


> Chinatown loader show and go testing against my cat 906 at the shop this Wed at 4:00 for anyone who wants to see what these machines that are 1/2 the price and then some can do...


THAT bored eh.


----------



## Triple L

Too be honest I'm very curious... We're all in business to make money... Jon prisine said he's gonna be by to begin with so we may as well see what they're made of and who knows, maybe we'll all walk away very impressed, buy 1 loader, get half a denali free LOL


----------



## Alpha Property

Whats better than pictures? I just snapped these, the spreader, the size of the bits and the bag they came from. Is bulk salt typicaly finer than this?


----------



## G.Landscape

Sounds like it could be a good challenge, but the real test would be in a year to see if they are still holding up...


----------



## Triple L

True enough


----------



## Grassman09

Nothing beats a epoke. But I still find it faster to spread with a bucket or get close up to the curb and hit them with the truck spreader.


----------



## G.Landscape

Do you own both? or are you just borrowing the china loader


----------



## greywynd

Bet if the loader said 'Snap-on' he'd own it. 

Would be interested in checking it out, but not sure if I could make it or not. Will have to see what the weather is doing, if it's raining, I might have to see what I can do.


----------



## oasisland

That's basically bulk salt from what im used to. If your looking for a decent salt to run through the spreader , i use the 20 kg bag windsor salt that has been screened (has no fine salt in it).Thumbs Up



Alpha Property;1377732 said:


> Whats better than pictures? I just snapped these, the spreader, the size of the bits and the bag they came from. Is bulk salt typicaly finer than this?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

^^^ Salt in the hand of Alpha looks to be very high in moisture content. Wet salt will have difficulty flowing through any spreader system. Typicially Windsor bagged salt has little to no fine particles. Oasis are you all ready for the tropicial moisture heading our way ?? Haven't seen you around .....


----------



## grandview

Must be an ice free night up north ,nobody is posting here.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

did you guys get something GV?


----------



## DeVries

Chad, looks like I may make a visit tomorrow instead of today seing as you are going to have loader olympics tomorrow. Let me know what time its going to be, morning would be better.

We have had the Agri fab spreaders in the past and they didn't have the desired effect, the earthway as CET mentions seem to be the best even though they look cheap and flimsy


----------



## cet

That salt does look wet but bulk salt will be much finer then that. That salt should spread perfect compared to bulk.
If you are hoping to just walk and always have it coming out perfect you are going to have to buy an ice melter brand or something far more expensive.


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1377738 said:


> Do you own both? or are you just borrowing the china loader


The china loader guy is bringing his loaders out for demo and will be there...

Devris - it will be at 4:00,


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1377730 said:


> Too be honest I'm very curious... We're all in business to make money... Jon prisine said he's gonna be by to begin with so we may as well see what they're made of and who knows, maybe we'll all walk away very impressed, buy 1 loader, get half a denali free LOL


At least the Denali is made in North America.


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1377940 said:


> The china loader guy is bringing his loaders out for demo and will be there...
> 
> Devris - it will be at 4:00,


Man I'd love to come down for that, but I have a meeting tomorrow at 5 so it doesn't look promising, I'll have to check the agenda.

JohhnyRoyale, got a picture of an old friend for you, she's living high on the hog out in the country.


----------



## Triple L

greywynd;1377742 said:


> Bet if the loader said 'Snap-on' he'd own it.


Haha just to put it out there, that snap on impact is WILD!!! The amount of power it has is stupid! Very very impressed with it... It most likely wasn't built in China either hahahaha


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The dangerous thing about that demo is that if its mildly impressive, it fits on a credit card! Lol, they're cheap enough to be an impulse buy!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Chad, I have an excavator bucket I could bring wirh seized up old bolts in it. That way you could prove your gun to greywynd


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1378010 said:


> Chad, I have an excavator bucket I could bring wirh seized up old bolts in it. That way you could prove your gun to greywynd


I dont got nothing to prove I was just saying, If you need them off I'm sure it can handle just about anything...


----------



## greywynd

No need to prove a gun to me.....the torches would take those bolts out just as quick, and for a fraction of the price!  I need a 3/4" impact gun myself, but just haven't been able to justify the outlay yet. I'd been watching for a used one, and hesitated when Chad offered his old one, partially because I'd just spent some $$$ earlier that day on some other tools. 

I've got nothing against Snap-on, except the price. There's Snap-on handtools (wrenches, sockets etc) here that were my dad's, he used them daily as a mechanic for 30 years or so. Some of them are still my 'go-to' for certain jobs. 

I just know that many of their power tools (welders, air tools etc) are re-badged from other companies, and have a severe markup on them. Generally with some research it's easy to find out what make they really are, and then buy them cheaper. 

Chad, you also know that if you are buying off the truck that you can negotiate price? Especially when you're paying in full?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Chad just make sure that you get him to sign something that says that if you break it you dont have to buy it... cause that might be his sales tactic. Cause it might be ment to break. 

might as well set up some video tripods so we can watch it live.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Its nice to know she in a loving home. Good to see her again Thanks Mike. 

Looking forward to seeing vids of "Compact Loader Smackdown".


----------



## forbidden

Someone needs to cut a snap on decal and plaster it on the china loader.......


----------



## greywynd

And there was silence yet again....... LOL!! Gotta admit, today's been a pretty productive day though so far!


----------



## ff1221

I'm lovin this weather, another week or two I'll have all my firewood for next year cut, might even get it hauled out of the bush.

Hey Markus, do you know a Murray Clark, used to be the CAO for Erin I think.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's going a while back, last I heard they had moved to BC. Yes, CAO of Erin Township.


----------



## Triple L

FOR SALE

BOBCAT 7' POWER V PLOW

Skid steer quick tach, comes with all lines and hoses and valves so you can hook it up to your skidsteer, or straight up onto a compact tractor using your loader controls instead of the valvebody... Good condition

$2,500


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1378380 said:


> It's going a while back, last I heard they had moved to BC. Yes, CAO of Erin Township.


We just hired him as the new CAO for the Municipality of Kincardine, hoping he is a real go to kind of guy!


----------



## ScnicExcellence

tomorrow you will see how the loader stands up to a bit of abuse.

I am not saying it can do what a Cat can do, but with time china merchandise will be just as good or better.

My mini excavators from china are as good as the cat mini from our 1.8 ton to the cat 301 i will anyday put them to the test against each other. hell i will put it up against a kubota as well.
I have nothing to hide on the loaders, if it doesn't hold up to the testing then we go back to drawing board and fix the problems and do it again. This is how you make a product by testing to find out the problems. We have noticed some things we want to change but with time they will be. The re engineering of parts we want to fix gets done here, and built to our specs.

I will have my video camera there, if it breaks it breaks. As long as the machine wasn't broken on purpose by over doing things. Hell i can break almost any machine if i really wanted to. If there is a minor problem we will fix here and then retest in the next week after fixing. 

We will find out tomorrow i guess how she stands up.

Just so you guys know that fancy CAT 906 also has parts made in CHINA, how do i know. My last trip to china i was sitting beside one of the engineers from cat. Had a talk and a few drinks together. great guy and gave me some good advice but left my research to still be done. They are not allowed to release to much information.

Great time.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Scnic, I gotta give you credit. You've got balls. I tried to have deere step up to run their CTL against bobcat and they wouldn't. I like the attitude you're taking as well, "if it isn't good we'll make it good". 

That being said, where the parts are made is truely irrelevant. Good product can be made there cheap as long as the paying company values a high quality product. Cat does spend that money to make that good product. You truely are going against the best tomorrow as far as small loaders go. I'm hoping to make it down there in time, but I have a small excavating job tomorrow. Depends what time I get wrapped up. If not I'll def. Look forward to the videos. Didn't know you guys had mini exs. If you're that confident in them and want a straightup review, I'll heads up compare them to bobcat. Set up a 4.5 and/or a 8ton and mark and I will run through it.


----------



## grandview

I should.t of drank those 8 Blues at the party tonight.


----------



## ScnicExcellence

we do not have our 4.5 ton ready yet for sale. will be ready next year. The 8 ton is ready just not in stock until next year. also next year we are bringing in a few 21 ton excavators 2 pieces are going to Newfoundland and 1 piece is staying here and going to work. the 1.8 ton model is zero swing and will be at the landscape ontario show in january if it arrives in time. But i will anyday let the 1.8 ton go against any other excavator, lets do it. i love doing this stuff, have fun and learn more about my equipment. I have been operating equipment since i was a kid back home in newfoundland. Operated alot of Kubotas. My dad owns a back load of kubota machines.


I am not saying my loader is going to beat the cat, Cat has 1 billion or so a year into design so they are not beat. i will find out tomorrow how we stand up and that way i can say the truth comparison on my machines. not just talk. i don't know what will happen until it happens. Not afraid to find out, if i was afraid i would never be doing this business!


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1378729 said:


> I should.t of drank those 8 Blues at the party tonight.


Must have been a good party if your home by 9.


----------



## grandview

It was more of a happy 2 hours. When the wife drives they go down faster.


----------



## greywynd

ScnicExcellence;1378731 said:


> we do not have our 4.5 ton ready yet for sale. will be ready next year. The 8 ton is ready just not in stock until next year. also next year we are bringing in a few 21 ton excavators 2 pieces are going to Newfoundland and 1 piece is staying here and going to work. the 1.8 ton model is zero swing and will be at the landscape ontario show in january if it arrives in time. But i will anyday let the 1.8 ton go against any other excavator, lets do it. i love doing this stuff, have fun and learn more about my equipment. I have been operating equipment since i was a kid back home in newfoundland. Operated alot of Kubotas. My dad owns a back load of kubota machines.
> 
> I am not saying my loader is going to beat the cat, Cat has 1 billion or so a year into design so they are not beat. i will find out tomorrow how we stand up and that way i can say the truth comparison on my machines. not just talk. i don't know what will happen until it happens. Not afraid to find out, if i was afraid i would never be doing this business!


Let me know when you're ready to demo that 1.8 ton model, even if it's next spring. I think I've ran just about every make of mini ex in that size range, mine's a Hitachi, but I've ran Bobcat, Cat, Kubota, Tak, John Deere, and not sure what else. Haven't ran a Gehl mini ex....if I think about it there might be another one or two I'm missing.

Once I'm comfortable on these little farts there isn't much I won't put them through. Mine's slightly heavier at 4400lbs, but with a 16" bucket I can load it up pretty good. It's slowing down though, kind of like it's owner it's starting to show it's age.

I've gone through my Hitachi completely once already, pins, bushings, undercarriage etc, and it needs done again. I may just wait til spring and sell it as is, and think about something to replace it with down the road.

So far I've only flipped it once, and that took 8 years until it happened.


----------



## ScnicExcellence

greywynd;1378777 said:


> Let me know when you're ready to demo that 1.8 ton model, even if it's next spring. I think I've ran just about every make of mini ex in that size range, mine's a Hitachi, but I've ran Bobcat, Cat, Kubota, Tak, John Deere, and not sure what else. Haven't ran a Gehl mini ex....if I think about it there might be another one or two I'm missing.
> 
> Once I'm comfortable on these little farts there isn't much I won't put them through. Mine's slightly heavier at 4400lbs, but with a 16" bucket I can load it up pretty good. It's slowing down though, kind of like it's owner it's starting to show it's age.
> 
> I've gone through my Hitachi completely once already, pins, bushings, undercarriage etc, and it needs done again. I may just wait til spring and sell it as is, and think about something to replace it with down the road.
> 
> So far I've only flipped it once, and that took 8 years until it happened.


If you like the hitachi then you may like ours as well, partially designed by hitachi engineers that left hitachi to go to my manufacturer. Once i get them anytime we can do the demo, if it isn't sold already.


----------



## greywynd

Can only wait and see on that one. I know I offended a CAT salesman a couple years back when I told him that I thought their 301.8's left a lot to be desired.

He asked what I was referring to, so I asked if he wanted the short or long list?

Short list, as I recall, was: Way too noisy, more than twice as loud as the Hitachi
Ergonomics on the control levers wasn't the greatest, especially the blade control lever
Bucket was too small in profile (Rentals tend to have narrow buckets anyway, but this one needed more depth)
There were a couple other things that I can't recall right now too.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hopefully those engineers are using some newer hitachi tech. lol. Mark, your Hitatchi is showing it's age like you because you both are the SAME age! lol. We had bobcat's new 324 rented for a waterproofing a couple weeks ago and it was very impressive. Seems so similar to the old 322/323 but subtle differences that make it way better. I think in the micro category, this is your one to beat.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

greywynd;1378802 said:


> Can only wait and see on that one. I know I offended a CAT salesman a couple years back when I told him that I thought their 301.8's left a lot to be desired.
> 
> He asked what I was referring to, so I asked if he wanted the short or long list?
> 
> Short list, as I recall, was: Way too noisy, more than twice as loud as the Hitachi
> Ergonomics on the control levers wasn't the greatest, especially the blade control lever
> Bucket was too small in profile (Rentals tend to have narrow buckets anyway, but this one needed more depth)
> There were a couple other things that I can't recall right now too.


The biggest thing I notice with Cat mini is the cycle times. My buddy has a 304.5 and it is quite a bit slower than my 435. Also, the x frame on his machine cracked. Simple to weld, but I wasn't super impressed by that either.

The 435 cycles fast.


----------



## greywynd

I'll let your comments on my ole gal slide....it's paid for, it does the job, and still makes me money, but, I know it's days are numbered. 

I don't recall the cycle times on the little 301.8, the job i used it on was all tight space stuff, so never really had a chance to try that out. Not even sure why I rented it actually....I'm thinking mine was on a job an hour or so away (each way), and this was only about a two hour job, so I grabbed it. (The guys at the local Battlefield look after me well on some of that goofy short time rental stuff, it was likely cheaper to rent than the fuel to go get mine.)

Now it's bugging me what the other thing was I didn't like was.....maybe I'll have to swing by and hop on one tomorrow for a few minutes to figure it out.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

greywynd;1378906 said:


> I'll let your comments on my ole gal slide....it's paid for, it does the job, and still makes me money, but, I know it's days are numbered.
> 
> I don't recall the cycle times on the little 301.8, the job i used it on was all tight space stuff, so never really had a chance to try that out. Not even sure why I rented it actually....I'm thinking mine was on a job an hour or so away (each way), and this was only about a two hour job, so I grabbed it. (The guys at the local Battlefield look after me well on some of that goofy short time rental stuff, it was likely cheaper to rent than the fuel to go get mine.)
> 
> Now it's bugging me what the other thing was I didn't like was.....maybe I'll have to swing by and hop on one tomorrow for a few minutes to figure it out.


I made no comments on your "ole gal" that would be rude. I haven't met her yet and I would never rip on someone's spouse.......:

And credit where credit is due, that mini of yours is GREAT for hourly work!:laughing:


----------



## ScnicExcellence

cannot find the bobcat machine that would be comparable in the weight class. the other bobcat that comes close for the machine is the 1.5 ton weight class
in terms of cat to our machine cannot find a comparable model for zero swing, they don't make it, but the 301.8 is there, we have deeper digging and just as fast rpm on the slew.
Kubota obvious the u17 we have faster swing and havent looked at much else yet but when we get the machine in stock we will compare.
Hitahci we beat in alot of aspects.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Happend to miss the hot water washer stuff in the past few pages. Anyone who is looking at them rember this. 

Pressure washer pumps need to be belt driven, this way the run slower and will last longer.
4.5gpm is the min.... and nothing but general or udor pumps.
120v burner systems are much longer lasting than the 12v plus they are rebuildable.
A fresh water tank system on the inlet is crutial. This way the pump can be left running without the trigger pulled.
Hotsy is ok but very overpriced.
DO NOT EVEN THINK ABOUT THE CHINESE JUNK!!! If you are not sure look at the pump. No sticker or tag then run!!!

Look at the MI-T-M line up.


----------



## Ant118

Hey anyone know where to get a 8' Box and Rear Bumper for a 2001 Chevy 2500HD?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Those of you hitting up the unilock awards dinner tonight, have a good time. Those going to the loader olympics, take lots of vids for me!! Chad, keep the rubber down on that china loader. When tires leave the ground, its maxed.


----------



## JD Dave

Also I hope everyone remembers to smoke in Chads loader as he doesn't mind. I have cigars but my daughter has her xmas concert at 6pm so I won't be attending. save some Chinese food for me.


----------



## Triple L

Its 3:00 and buddy said 2-3:00 he'll be here... Guess it broke down on the way here LOL


----------



## Triple L

Jon pristine with his great sense of smell just climbed in my loader and couldn't smell any smoke at all and its been smoked in since new... Just goes to show ya... Cats got the smokers window, key feature why I bought it


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I would be so pissed of I drove there to see that and he no showed.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I have a feature called "don't smoke in my F#***@+ machine! Doesn't exactly smell pleasant, kind of a mixture of Mark and my ball sweat aromas. Lol, we'll have to test jon pristine's nose out on that!!! Maybe smoke isn't so bad....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Just reading that make me be sick in my mouth a bit.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

You're welcome Dean.just kiddinf, still smells good. But they do get a bit of a funk in the older ones. Fluid filming the pedal hinges helps.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Thats probably just your trench foot you smell. 

I take the trap doors off the bottom of mine below the step and stick a hose in the cab every once in a while. It washes all the mud and everything out.

I think I need to replace the battery on mine. After it counts down on the glow, it only has 3 bars and the occasional time has needed a boost. Its the original battery I think and I have approx 2100 hours. 


Has anyone ever bought a futuresteel building/qounset hut type building? I have seen a few on kijiji that are unopened and never assembeled. Also drastically discounted. I know they come with engineered drawings so I am wondering if the permit process is easier?


----------



## greywynd

I didn't buy one Dean, but a friend put one up for a shop a few years ago. The concrete was a nuisance, as it had to have a 'curb' built around the outside and poured with the floor. It always seemed to want to leak at the bottom of the walls, he ended up buying that RV roof sealer/rubber stuff and brushing about a foot high all around the outside. 

Next issue was trying to mount lights and hang anything on the walls etc. Last, to insulate it, he got the spray foam insulation done. That part was great, stayed pretty war in winter without a lot of heat needed, but, also the most expensive option for insulating. (And really the only one in this case.)

I asked him if he would ever go that route again and he said no, that he would either go conventional stick frame, or a pole barn type construction if he were to do it again.


----------



## Alpha Property

so I just found out that my "snow removal operations" were too big for my insurance company to continue to cover, my agent is scrambling looking for annother provider for me... but since when is 50ish driveways and like 12 small appartment builings/reastaurants/plaza (with no salt) a "big" company? lol and if its a big company, wheres the big company proffits?


----------



## musclecarboy

Alpha Property;1379677 said:


> so I just found out that my "snow removal operations" were too big for my insurance company to continue to cover, my agent is scrambling looking for annother provider for me... but since when is 50ish driveways and like 12 small appartment builings/reastaurants/plaza (with no salt) a "big" company? lol and if its a big company, wheres the big company proffits?


It's all based on revenue. My provider considers you "below minimum revenue" if you do less than $75k/yr snow


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's switching over to freezing rain now..........





























In Scarborough....................


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol, that's just mean markus!


----------



## Alpha Property

musclecarboy;1379688 said:


> It's all based on revenue. My provider considers you "below minimum revenue" if you do less than $75k/yr snow


I'm deffinalty less that $75k. year...


----------



## musclecarboy

Alpha Property;1379712 said:


> I'm deffinalty less that $75k. year...


I don't know what the issue is then.....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I built one at frank stronach's horse farm. Pretty good quality.


----------



## cet

Alpha Property;1379677 said:


> so I just found out that my "snow removal operations" were too big for my insurance company to continue to cover, my agent is scrambling looking for annother provider for me... but since when is 50ish driveways and like 12 small appartment builings/reastaurants/plaza (with no salt) a "big" company? lol and if its a big company, wheres the big company proffits?


I believe some insurance companies try to slide snow plowing under your GL insurance. When you get to big they have to shop the snow seperate and find a insurance company that covers snow.


----------



## goel

MIDTOWNPC;1379608
Has anyone ever bought a futuresteel building/qounset hut type building? I have seen a few on kijiji that are unopened and never assembeled. Also drastically discounted. I know they come with engineered drawings so I am wondering if the permit process is easier?[/QUOTE said:


> Helped put one up, 100 million nuts and bolts.
> 
> Depending on the size, with the smaller ones you loose a lot of space due to the rounded roof compared to a traditional building. Overhead space is always good for storage.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

so whats everyone asking for Christmas?


----------



## Alpha Property

you might be a good guy to ask? I've been looking at Neat Receipts, kinda asking for that for christmas but not 100% sure it will work like I want it to


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Alpha Property;1379805 said:


> you might be a good guy to ask? I've been looking at Neat Receipts, kinda asking for that for christmas but not 100% sure it will work like I want it to


I dont know much about programs. I just fix what breaks


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1379818 said:


> I dont know much about programs. I just fix what breaks


Did you figure out your ebling leak?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1379823 said:


> Did you figure out your ebling leak?


the o ring has a nick in it. I moved the clamp like you said also and used the same o ring for now. seems ok. didnt have a chance to preplow this morning. I need to get another o ring but I napa didnt have one and I dont know anyone else around me. So I will get one when I go into the city tomorrow.

I get quite the looks driving around in the red snow machine and when people ask I just say I am scaring away the snow. :laughing:


----------



## drp

its working


----------



## Triple L

Loader test will be up in 96 minutes... Uploading now


----------



## R.G.PEEL

96 minutes? Does the land of RIM still have dialup?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

In 84 min chad will read that and respond!


----------



## Triple L

Haha no I'm wasting time on 3g so I don't slow it down any haha


----------



## ScnicExcellence

Triple L;1379883 said:


> Loader test will be up in 96 minutes... Uploading now


Lets see how i did. lol, the cat did more for the lifting, but still a machine that is rated for 500kgs more then my machine.

I wanna see the video of the lifting, felt awesome while i was doing it.

Also already contacted the factory to make them with better mufflers. for better sound.


----------



## musclecarboy

ScnicExcellence;1379929 said:


> Lets see how i did. lol, the cat did more for the lifting, but still a machine that is rated for 500kgs more then my machine.
> 
> I wanna see the video of the lifting, felt awesome while i was doing it.
> 
> Also already contacted the factory to make them with better mufflers. for better sound.


Maybe I missed it in the past but is there a detailed spec sheet out there somewhere?


----------



## ScnicExcellence

musclecarboy;1379939 said:


> Maybe I missed it in the past but is there a detailed spec sheet out there somewhere?


The cat is rated around 2050 kgs lift and we are around 1600kgs lift straight on not turned.


----------



## ScnicExcellence

hey chad do you know the weight of those blocks? the ones i lifted, i assume around 2200lbs somewhere in that range


----------



## Triple L

I think that's around right, there about 1/3rd the size of the 5500 lb blocks...


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1379790 said:


> so whats everyone asking for Christmas?


Lincoln 24volt cordless grease gun or auto greasing system on all the trucks and salters. I can never find my guns when I need them. And to win the lotto.



MIDTOWNPC;1379826 said:


> I get quite the looks driving around in the red snow machine and when people ask I just say I am scaring away the snow. :laughing:


Keep it up.. Discovered today I need to replace all my brake lines on my GM. Well I was on borrowed time actually.


----------



## Alpha Property

i did brake lines on my old 1500 once, 54ft of it when into the truck


----------



## Grassman09

Yea there are 5 lines coming from the master cylinder going to the ABS thing.


----------



## rooferdave

sooo I had to move a 48 ft trailer today and after hooking it up to the tow truck, we noticed it had an inner flat and the front squished where the chain was connected, so we had to put a piece of angle iron under to move it, no biggie we are only going 15 km.... oh and the trailer and tow truck are 83 ft long so we are a bit over length. I played chase truck and all was well till I see a pickup with lights on my tail, It blows past me and turns on the cherries its vehicle enforcement, all I could think of was musclecars adventures with them. plus we kinda sorta took highway 2 which was our staightest route but also missed the scales Being my first meeting with these folks ever I was trying to figure how many fines I was into, and to boot it turned out the tow truck had an epired cvor! First thing he does is check the tires and ones flat (ulp) no air brakes connected/defective (hmm) explained we were taking it to that great parking lot in the sky and he sits in his truck for 30 mins, comes out and tells us to have a nice day......no tickets (whew)


----------



## greywynd

Dave, I'm surprised they even stopped you. First section of the Highway Traffic act (1.1.b) a tow truck is not considered a 'commercial vehicle' so therefore doesn't require an annual safety, and I suspect wouldn't actually require a CVOR. 

Since they are used to relocate wrecked/damaged vehicles, what.how else does one tow a dead trailer to be scrapped etc anyway? I'd like to see a float that will handle a 48' trailer!!


----------



## rooferdave

according to the nice man this is considered towing a trailer and as such requires a cvor, the truck in the pics does not have an air brake hose (even though the brakes would not work if it did) and he pointed out he could stop us and make us repair the tire. I do have a float guy who can move them but that is spelled $$$$$$$$$ If the trailer is unfit they can insist on a float, and if it is too high you have to pull the axles and float it.


----------



## rooferdave

anyhow I am hauling 4 more in the morn we'll see how this one goes, I don't want the powers that be to figure how many I am actually moving!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I found an o ring. My friend had an assortment so I took it back apart and put the new one in. Put the clamp facing up, cleaned the sludge off the screen, used new fluid and only filled it half way. Works good. Just went for a preplow and they set up a ride program on the way back. I explained I was just going for a test drive and he said I must have been drinking cause it's not going to snow this year. They just stared at the ebling.


----------



## Triple L

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1380057#post1380057


----------



## greywynd

Since you're likely not as familiar with o-rings, if you figure out a size, and go to an industrial supplier, buying in bulk they are dirt cheap. 

As an example, I use a #111 o-ring a lot in the fuel return lines on my 7.3's, last package of 50 was about $7 through Canadian Bearings.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Put my spare spreader in the truck and tested it out. It's a fisher poly caster. I think the original motor is dying
Which sucks cause I don't ever use it but I took it off and will bench test it tomorrow. I think they are about $400
I'm sure you know the one markus. I know you said u got a free replacement.


----------



## rooferdave

MIDTOWNPC;1380067 said:


> Put my spare spreader in the truck and tested it out. It's a fisher poly caster. I think the original motor is dying
> Which sucks cause I don't ever use it but I took it off and will bench test it tomorrow. I think they are about $400
> I'm sure you know the one markus. I know you said u got a free replacement.


got a really inexpensive rebuilder by me if you want to have it redone on the cheap


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Thanks roofer
I'll test it tomorrow and might buy a new one and then have it rebuilt 
Both spreader I have are the same. So a spare spare never hurts. The dodge gremlins probably
Killed it and the ebling


----------



## JD Dave

Still waiting. Sorry missed it on edit.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1380067 said:


> Put my spare spreader in the truck and tested it out. It's a fisher poly caster. I think the original motor is dying
> Which sucks cause I don't ever use it but I took it off and will bench test it tomorrow. I think they are about $400
> I'm sure you know the one markus. I know you said u got a free replacement.


I saw the bill for mine...it was around $700. I was told there was an upgrade but I really don't trust the source. I was actually treated very well by Douglas Dynamics when it went, they went above and beyond what was expected in their warranty (It was out at the time.)


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I had an upgrade done under warranty to my tornado but this fisher I bought used and I don't think it was done
I think it had something to do sealing it


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1380128 said:


> I had an upgrade done under warranty to my tornado but this fisher I bought used and I don't think it was done
> I think it had something to do sealing it


What makes you think "It's going."?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

It spins slow the stops then spins a bit
That is with the chain unhooked so no load


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1380156 said:


> It spins slow the stops then spins a bit
> That is with the chain unhooked so no load


Is that direct power 12v or more, or is that thru the controller. Try direct power maybe your controller is screwed. My pro-flo 2 motor was perfectly fine and i bought another thinking it was toast but putting direct power to it showed it could spin full tilt no problem.


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1380215 said:


> Is that direct power 12v or more, or is that thru the controller. Try direct power maybe your controller is screwed. My pro-flo 2 motor was perfectly fine and i bought another thinking it was toast but putting direct power to it showed it could spin full tilt no problem.


I highly suggest disconnecting it completely from the salter before attempting to run direct power to it. I also agree that it may be the control module, they are flimsy.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

cet;1377716 said:


> This is the one we had.
> 
> http://www.earthway.com/product/commercial/


*I use that exact same 1 ...... bagged salt never gave me problems...... i love that spreader.Thumbs Up*


----------



## JD Dave

A big thanks to DKG for lunch, the waitress that loved me more then life itself and to the girl in pink that Chad was scared to talk to. LOL


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1380783 said:


> A big thanks to DKG for lunch, the waitress that loved me more then life itself and to the girl in pink that Chad was scared to talk to. LOL


That would of not happened at Sal's!


----------



## Triple L

As long as its got pink on dave will try to pick anything up LOL

Thanks Keith


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1380786 said:


> That would of not happened at Sal's!


Very true, maybe I'll go buy something so I can visit you and sal.


Triple L;1380797 said:


> As long as its got pink on dave will try to pick anything up LOL
> 
> Thanks Keith


Well at least I'm not Chad sitting there . LOL Just trying to help a brother out. It was fun watching you guys all giggle like little girls when you thought I was going to do something.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Thanks for the invite.
Must have been gm/Chevy day at the restaurant


----------



## cet

Thanks Keith, it was worth the wait.

Dave your always entertaining. Email me that invoice if you remember.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1380861 said:


> Thanks for the invite.
> Must have been gm/Chevy day at the restaurant


Don't get your knickers in a knot. I was suppose to meet Chris to give him some lights and DKG and LLL jumped on board at like 10am. Next time I'll make a post here. I missed the last GTG. I may have a little shop xmas shop party if anyone is interested. I need motivation to clean the shop.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1380875 said:


> Don't get your knickers in a knot. I was suppose to meet Chris to give him some lights and DKG and LLL jumped on board at like 10am. Next time I'll make a post here. I missed the last GTG. I may have a little shop xmas shop party if anyone is interested. I need motivation to clean the shop.


Seeing your Aunt is visiting you should be able to find a little extra time.:laughing:


----------



## greywynd

Dave if you set a date and time you can almost guarantee that it will snow at least!!


----------



## cet

greywynd;1381035 said:


> Dave if you set a date and time you can almost guarantee that it will snow at least!!


Isn't that the way it always works.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1380884 said:


> Seeing your Aunt is visiting you should be able to find a little extra time.:laughing:


:laughing::laughing: I think I pee'd myself.


greywynd;1381035 said:


> Dave if you set a date and time you can almost guarantee that it will snow at least!!


Maybe I'll leave it until the new year then.


----------



## greywynd

JD Dave;1381277 said:


> Maybe I'll leave it until the new year then.


Now there's a guy that has seasonal contracts instead of per push!


----------



## Triple L

cet;1380884 said:


> Seeing your Aunt is visiting you should be able to find a little extra time.:laughing:


Im not going to say anything... I dont think Dave was kidding the other day anymore even tho it was all jokes... Marie didnt even say hi to me today... Maybe she'll read this as well LOL


----------



## cet

Triple L;1381354 said:


> Im not going to say anything... I dont think Dave was kidding the other day anymore even tho it was all jokes... Marie didnt even say hi to me today... Maybe she'll read this as well LOL


She see it all as a joke soon. Just pigs being pigs.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1381377 said:


> She see it all as a joke soon. Just pigs being pigs.


LOL I didn't even tell Marie what Chad said, so she can't be mad at him. She was in a hurry to pick our daughter up from school so she just smiled at us and took off. She lives with me so I'm not sure what you'd have to do to make her upset. LOL


----------



## JD Dave

I might have to tell her now as she wonders why I'm laughing.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Christmas party time!!! Gonna make some cab drivers very happy this next week.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Christmas party time!!! Gonna make some cab drivers very happy this next week.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1381860 said:


> Christmas party time!!! Gonna make some cab drivers very happy this next week.


They've all parked their dump trucks and are jumping in their cabs


----------



## schrader

Snowing here, mostly melting for now. A couple days ago there was some talk about hot water pressure washers, can anyone make some recommendations. Needs to be 110v or gas. Just for cleaning lawn mowers and tractors.


----------



## greywynd

You did say you were going to cover all our cab fares right Grant?


----------



## Triple L

Bobcat V plow I posted last week is now SOLD...

Still got 2 snowblowers if anyone is interested


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'm glad someone bought it. I didn't want to have to lowball you. Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;1381953 said:


> You did say you were going to cover all our cab fares right Grant?


I didnt know the pristine limo did custom shuttle runs


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Its a Lincoln, so it's in the shop.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1382056 said:


> Its a Lincoln, so it's in the shop.


I'm glad you posted that. Where have you been.

Dean Dave wanted to bring a few more friends to lunch but Marie but a 3 friend limit in case he had to buy. Behind every good man is a better woman.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, nothing good to say! Don't understand loaders enough to comment about the good and the bad, and just waiting for snow!


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1382081 said:


> haha, nothing good to say! Don't understand loaders enough to comment about the good and the bad, and just waiting for snow!


How long are you hoping to wait?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

till March


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1382086 said:


> till March


I like the way you think.


----------



## cet

Have you been told you don't have the YR work yet?


----------



## cet

schrader;1381870 said:


> Snowing here, mostly melting for now. A couple days ago there was some talk about hot water pressure washers, can anyone make some recommendations. Needs to be 110v or gas. Just for cleaning lawn mowers and tractors.


The recommendation was 3000 psi but my thinking is in the wrong hands that could do quite a bit of damage to wiring and brake/hydraulic lines. Thinking more along the lines of 1500-2000 but they aren't cheap.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

not officially, but SE told me over the phone. Hopefully will have it back by Feb!


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1382097 said:


> not officially, but SE told me over the phone. Hopefully will have it back by Feb!


I rather get it April 1.


----------



## JD Dave

Brought a new corn head home from Exeter today, salt everywhere. :realmad: Hopefully a really really good bath and fluid film will make it feel better.


I had a guy ask me about buying coloured diesel today, I have bulk tanks but was wondering for him if there's anywhere in the Mississauga Brampton area that sells it at the pump?


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1382110 said:


> Brought a new corn head home from Exeter today, salt everywhere. :realmad: Hopefully a really really good bath and fluid film will make it feel better.
> 
> I had a guy ask me about buying coloured diesel today, I have bulk tanks but was wondering for him if there's anywhere in the Mississauga Brampton area that sells it at the pump?


I didn't know you did corn. How many heads does it have. When I went with the farmer last weekend he had a 6 head machine. Seemed kind of small but made short work of the area we were in.


----------



## schrader

Local dealer has Karcher HDS 2.3 rpm, 1200psi, diesel fired heater, auto on 
/off wants $2900 for it says retail is closer to $4000. Don't know if 1200 psi would be enough.


----------



## cet

schrader;1382142 said:


> Local dealer has Karcher HDS 2.3 rpm, 1200psi, diesel fired heater, auto on
> /off wants $2900 for it says retail is closer to $4000. Don't know if 1200 psi would be enough.


I know it is nice to buy local but I would shop Kijiji and look for a Hotsy. There are a few in that price range with better specs then that.


----------



## greywynd

Corn takes a lot of power to process in a combine, and often the heads aren't always matched to the maximum of the machine, but to the corn planter they use. A 6 row corn head trying to harvest where a 4 row planter was used for example, tends to give a lot of headaches and grief, because it's easy to be a few inches off here and there when planting.

Some of the truck stops will sell coloured diesel for the reefer units, I know the flying J at Napanee sells it. Next option usually is the card lock/commercial places.


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd;1382154 said:


> Corn takes a lot of power to process in a combine, and often the heads aren't always matched to the maximum of the machine, but to the corn planter they use. A 6 row corn head trying to harvest where a 4 row planter was used for example, tends to give a lot of headaches and grief, because it's easy to be a few inches off here and there when planting.
> 
> Some of the truck stops will sell coloured diesel for the reefer units, I know the flying J at Napanee sells it. Next option usually is the card lock/commercial places.


That's to far away for this guy. Our planter has always matched our head. We've always had a 12 row but we bought an 8 row Kinze with dry fertilizer. It has a transport width of 11'4 so that's why we went that way. The head is a row so it should work well. A 6 row would be a little small on a class 6 combine.


----------



## musclecarboy

After paying out the azz for braces and dental/gum surgery, I have learned that professional schooling makes you wicked amounts of money.


----------



## mikegooseman

*..*



JD Dave;1382162 said:


> That's to far away for this guy. Our planter has always matched our head. We've always had a 12 row but we bought an 8 row Kinze with dry fertilizer. It has a transport width of 11'4 so that's why we went that way. The head is a row so it should work well. A 6 row would be a little small on a class 6 combine.


 I love all you farmers out there !! LOL you boys keep planting corn, and just call me around harvest time and let me bag some honkers .(Geese) Thumbs Up I make jerky out of the breast. Taste amazing.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1382166 said:


> After paying out the azz for braces and dental/gum surgery, I have learned that professional schooling makes you wicked amounts of money.


JFYI dentists have the highest suicide rate and the shortest life span. How do you feel now.


----------



## cet

I'm not on Facebook but my wife is. My wife got this from the daughter of my last landlord at my shop. She was feeding her 2 month old when her almost 3 year old asked if she could feed her fish. She said sure. Later when she remember her daughter was feeding her fish she went in to see the outcome. There was fish food all over the place. When she looked in the tank the fish wasn't there. When she asked her daughter where the fish was she replied, she had feed it to the dog. Now that's funny if it isn't your fish.


----------



## cet

mikegooseman;1382169 said:


> I love all you farmers out there !! LOL you boys keep planting corn, and just call me around harvest time and let me bag some honkers .(Geese) Thumbs Up I make jerky out of the breast. Taste amazing.


Sending that F750 out for a salt run tonight?


----------



## mikegooseman

cet;1382182 said:


> Sending that F750 out for a salt run tonight?


 Hey Chris hope all is well with you.....and the answer is NO, I hope we dont really have to do anything until after the new year.


----------



## cet

mikegooseman;1382184 said:


> Hey Chris hope all is well with you.....and the answer is NO, I hope we dont really have to do anything until after the new year.


I thought I liked to dream big. It has been snowing here for a few hours. Melting on contact but I don't like the freezing when it gets cold. I think we are running a full salt.


----------



## schrader

Just got back from a quick check, little skiff here not freezing up yet so I am going to hold off until morning


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1382166 said:


> After paying out the azz for braces and dental/gum surgery, I have learned that professional schooling makes you wicked amounts of money.


I feel sorry for you younger guys, I remember when a cleaning was $20 at the dentist. I thought I needed new glasses last week so I went to my optometrist (haven't been in 5 years, my last set was $175.) my prescription didn't change but I bought 2 more sets to be hip. $800 (Could've had a snap -on.......)

I guess the good news is you'll get your driveways plowed real cheap.


----------



## musclecarboy

well I'm not salting because my salter isn't in the truck! LOL

A little mount/cradle/holder/whatever for the salter. I found the 2x4's from last year were not letting me wash under during the season. C-channel cost about $50 and round bar was free. I put the front 2 round bar feet in the mount for my 5th wheel so the salter doesn't slide forward.


----------



## musclecarboy

more pictures


----------



## schrader

cet;1382146 said:


> I know it is nice to buy local but I would shop Kijiji and look for a Hotsy. There are a few in that price range with better specs then that.


You're right there is some good deals on Kijji. I'm thinking christmas present for myself, oh wait the 6430 was the christmas present for myself might have to call this an early birthday present for myself.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1382110 said:


> I had a guy ask me about buying coloured diesel today, I have bulk tanks but was wondering for him if there's anywhere in the Mississauga Brampton area that sells it at the pump?


Truck Town Terminal Milton. 401 & James Snow. East of James snow on the south side. Might be able to get some in the Dixie 401 area. Cedar may know.


----------



## CGM Inc.

........I sure do know! Petro Can at Dixie and 407


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

After 9 is safe for me. I dropped all the gas stations and lost the car wash 
I can salt my 24 hour factory if needed and set my alarm. I think I'm going to like this season


----------



## Triple L

We salted a few hours ago... I can get a good sleep tonight now...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

It's starting to get a bit windy I hope it dries it up.


----------



## Grassman09

Why would you want a car wash in the !1st place. Unless you are on a per app system but even then every nite going out salting and make just a few $$.. Screw that lol.


----------



## snowman4

Just wondering.... have the Canadian boys had a good enclosed trailer discussion on here yet? Probably looking to buy one soon. I know there's been dump trailer and float trailer chat but I personally didn't seen anything about enclosed..... but I don't check EVERYDAY! Let me know, and if not give me your thoughts!


----------



## Grassman09

I'd prob stay away from Legend enclosed all aluminum. I cant get my man door to shut properly have to slam it and even then its still **** eyed. Hinge on the door a few of the welds have busted. Another member said a bunch of his main frame welds cracked. 

Maybe check out aluma trailers or featherlite or just look in Indiana..


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Washers, gpm is king !!! PSI sounds impressive but will not be as usefull as you think. Make sure the pumps are real brand name ones (general) and get ready to spend $$. There are some deals on kijiji but most of the time they are junk people trying to unload. Any hot water unit which is belt driven is decent. 

Inclosed trailers are best imported from Indiana. That where they all come from. The process is very EZ to import.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1382252 said:


> ........I sure do know! Petro Can at Dixie and 407


Thanks guys.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Husky on Courtney Park has colored at the pump. 

I agree with Grassman. Stay away from Legend Aluminum Trailers. We have had countless issues, which have been repaired...im one case i had to go to Michigan to pick my trailer up from the manufacturer...the local dealer i bought from was great and humiliated at the same time and went out of his way to better the situation without Legends backing...today thr trailer is falling apart again...fenders are loose, door doesnt shut square, who knows what else. 

I highly recommend dealing with Tyler at Via Trailers in Bolton, explain to him what you are looking for, especially the amount of use you have planned for the trailer..he's a great guy, and genuinly tries to do the right thing. They are opening a 3rd location in Barrie in February of 2012. 

I just wish Excalibur made enclosed trailers... We havent done anything to that trailer in 4 years. Ill be adding a second one this spring.


----------



## JD Dave

mikegooseman;1382169 said:


> I love all you farmers out there !! LOL you boys keep planting corn, and just call me around harvest time and let me bag some honkers .(Geese) Thumbs Up I make jerky out of the breast. Taste amazing.


Shoot lots of them because I really dislike them. The geese that is.


----------



## cet

We have just less then 1/2" of snow. It is pretty slippery under the snow. It froze fast before the snow came.


----------



## RAZOR

They were calling for less than 1cm and ended up with 5 last night.


----------



## schrader

A good 5cm here salt was taking care of most of it but the squall has shifted back on us again.


----------



## Brad3403

*Insurance Question*

Sorry if this is not the right place for these questions. 
I would like to get feedback from Canadian companies. 
My insurance agent recently told me that most underwriters are ceasing to write snow removal companies for slip and fall coverage. And the ones that still are, are increasing their rates unbeleivably.

Questions are,
What underwriters are still writing slip and fall coverage? 
I carry $5 million coverage, is that the norm?
Has anyone renewed their insurance lately and did the rates increase?
I was quoted a rate that is approximately 10% of my gross income, this is a huge increase from my rate last year, was I getting away lucky previous years?...or is this the norm.

I have had 5 slip and fall claims submitted to my insurance over the past 3 years but in all of them we were found to have done our job properly so the claims were denied. But this still effects our renewal.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Brad3403;1382639 said:


> Questions are,.


What underwriters are still writing slip and fall coverage? AXA, Intact which are the same now
I carry $5 million coverage, is that the norm? between 2-5 milion is normal
Has anyone renewed their insurance lately and did the rates increase? yes i did, seen similar numbers even higher than 10 % of revenue.
I was quoted a rate that is approximately 10% of my gross income, this is a huge increase from my rate last year, was I getting away lucky previous years?...or is this the norm.

I have had 5 slip and fall claims submitted to my insurance over the past 3 years but in all of them we were found to have done our job properly so the claims were denied. But this still effects our renewal. that is your problem.... been told no one wants to insure snow in the GTA anymore for obviouse reasons


----------



## Alpha Property

I'm in the process of getting new quotes rite now, I'll let you know what I come up with


----------



## rooferdave

is there any coloured diesel at the pumps in the east end? I need to fuel up soon


----------



## ff1221

Just a trace here, not even any piles in the corners, my kind of snowfall!!!


----------



## Grassman09

rooferdave;1382667 said:


> is there any coloured diesel at the pumps in the east end? I need to fuel up soon


I wouldn't be putting that in your truck esp if you live in the east end.

On another note anyone get a call from Tor Can waste this week?
They have a new facility off Courtney park. Salt prices are noting to really write home to mom about. You only get a break in price after you order truck load triaxle or trailer loads.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I took my poly caster motor off the salter and bench tested it with a battery.
Tries to spin but wont. I opened some of the access panels and its dirty inside. blew it out with air compressor and sprayed some electical contact cleaner in there. 

It tries to turn but wont. I can turn it by hand a so its not seized just wont turn on it own


any suggestions or is it time to order a new motor. this is my spare so I will put the new motor on my western and take the old motor off the western and put it on the fisher.

I really dont know how old this one is... I have had it for 2 years and I think it was 2 years old then. its the original style one. sqaure looking poly not the new rounded one


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1383056 said:


> I took my poly caster motor off the salter and bench tested it with a battery.
> Tries to spin but wont. I opened some of the access panels and its dirty inside. blew it out with air compressor and sprayed some electical contact cleaner in there.
> 
> It tries to turn but wont. I can turn it by hand a so its not seized just wont turn on it own
> 
> any suggestions or is it time to order a new motor. this is my spare so I will put the new motor on my western and take the old motor off the western and put it on the fisher.
> 
> I really dont know how old this one is... I have had it for 2 years and I think it was 2 years old then. its the original style one. sqaure looking poly not the new rounded one


I'm going to go ahead and say its toast. I would consider getting it rebuilt from a good shop instead of a new one, especially if it's a backup


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

musclecarboy;1383063 said:


> I'm going to go ahead and say its toast. I would consider getting it rebuilt from a good shop instead of a new one, especially if it's a backup


ya I bet my other one isn't far behind though. Only reason this is the main one is cause its red and the other one is yellow. Red matches my red plows


----------



## adamhumberview

Grassman09;1382773 said:


> I wouldn't be putting that in your truck esp if you live in the east end.
> 
> On another note anyone get a call from Tor Can waste this week?
> They have a new facility off Courtney park. Salt prices are noting to really write home to mom about. You only get a break in price after you order truck load triaxle or trailer loads.


what are the rates?


----------



## Grassman09

adamhumberview;1383197 said:


> what are the rates?


Insulting. One needs to order 12+ trailer loads to get a decent price. Per ton rates are same as the others around town.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

*Cheap Salt Warning*

Just a FYI for you guys looking for cheap salt. A demolition company from the Hamilton area has been buying up a lot of salt on the cheap from the Goderich mine this week because it was contaminated with asbestos from the tornado. I don't know how much it's going for, or if they plan on reselling it. Figured I would warn you just incase the price seems to good to be true.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1383369 said:


> Insulting. One needs to order 12+ trailer loads to get a decent price. Per ton rates are same as the others around town.


What's the price for 12 trailers. Same as Canadian or Sifto or better?


----------



## mikegooseman

Bigfoot Brent;1383390 said:


> Just a FYI for you guys looking for cheap salt. A demolition company from the Hamilton area has been buying up a lot of salt on the cheap from the Goderich mine this week because it was contaminated with asbestos from the tornado. I don't know how much it's going for, or if they plan on reselling it. Figured I would warn you just incase the price seems to good to be true.


Hmmmmmm I wonder who else is in on this crapy salt ! And if anyone around the GTA is trying to re-sell it for a quick buck. However I herd this a little while ago and who ever is buying this contaminated salt is buying it for $40-45 a ton......Nice ! No thank you


----------



## ff1221

Somebody found the keys for the Lake Effect machine and fired it up, it's apparently still in good working order as it has produced at least 5cm with likely another 5 to come before it's over along the Lake Huron Shoreline. Good news is it's fluffy and not heavy in the least, just got to get it scraped off before the temps go up. Be safe out there.Thumbs Up


----------



## schrader

ff1221;1383545 said:


> Somebody found the keys for the Lake Effect machine and fired it up, it's apparently still in good working order as it has produced at least 5cm with likely another 5 to come before it's over along the Lake Huron Shoreline. Good news is it's fluffy and not heavy in the least, just got to get it scraped off before the temps go up. Be safe out there.Thumbs Up


The LE machine has been real quite this season, the way the winds are coming in this week I think we will see some more of the LE machine around here.


----------



## Mr.Markus

We are due. I can't remember not having been out plowing at least a handfull of times before Christmas. 7 more sleeps................. 1 1/2 for Jon.


----------



## greywynd

About 4-5 years ago we had a green Christmas, it was similar to this year, hanging around the freezing mark a lot of the time. 

Compared to last year, yes, we are certainly overdue though.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Our Green Christmases have usually been due to a thaw, never really no snow leading up to them.The dusting this morning made me feel a little better. Shake a little salt.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1383746 said:


> Our Green Christmases have usually been due to a thaw, never really no snow leading up to them.The dusting this morning made me feel a little better. Shake a little salt.


I was surprised to see the white stuff this morning.


----------



## cet

We are going to cut a tree down this afternoon. Last year I remember cleaning the snow off the tree only to find out it's no good and move on to the next one. Should be a little easier this year but maybe not as much fun.

I'll still take no snow though. Saturday morning was sure slick out though.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1383760 said:


> I was surprised to see the white stuff this morning.


I was out till 1:30am with friends for dinner, I was not excited when I looked out at 5:30.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1383776 said:


> I was out till 1:30am with friends for dinner, I was not excited when I looked out at 5:30.


I was at an xmas party until late also. I arranged some one else do to my site checks.


----------



## Alpha Property

I can remember being in about grade 6 or 7 and going to school the last day befor christmas break wearing shorts and a sweatshirt and no snow at all. With the way insurance is screwing me around rite now and having some truck difficulties I'd be ok with a couple weeks befor the next bit of snow

I only just pulled the flowers out of the planters infront of my house last week


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

how much did you guys get Marcus?


----------



## Mr.Markus

It was a dusting 1.5 cm



JD Dave;1383787 said:


> I was at an xmas party until late also. I arranged some one else do to my site checks.


Slacker.................


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Bigfoot Brent;1383390 said:


> Just a FYI for you guys looking for cheap salt. A demolition company from the Hamilton area has been buying up a lot of salt on the cheap from the Goderich mine this week because it was contaminated with asbestos from the tornado. I don't know how much it's going for, or if they plan on reselling it. Figured I would warn you just incase the price seems to good to be true.


They are either spreading it or selling it...how is this possible with all the enviromental regulations that exist?


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1383800 said:


> It was a dusting 1.5 cm
> 
> Slacker.................


I wonder what you edited? LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1383812 said:


> I wonder what you edited? LOL


Probably a jealous tirade, my heads too slippery for all my hats some days...


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1383810 said:


> They are either spreading it or selling it...how is this possible with all the enviromental regulations that exist?


I wonder how many loads of contaminated soil get blended in with good topsoil? I just wonder if they would blend the salt to get rid of it. I'm trying to figure out how much asbestos could really be in the salt. So many what ifs.

Markus, you need to find yourself a good employee.


----------



## cet

Anyone looking? This seems like a 1/2 decent deal. There is a 10' Boss V also.

Sunshine truck, getting out or lost a bunch of work?

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...heavy-trucks-Kenworth-T170-W0QQAdIdZ336023133


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1383822 said:


> Markus, you need to find yourself a good employee.


I was thinking a better paying Boss...................

Stop trying to put crazy ideas in my head.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1383826 said:


> Anyone looking? This seems like a 1/2 decent deal. There is a 10' Boss V also.
> 
> Sunshine truck, getting out or lost a bunch of work?
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...heavy-trucks-Kenworth-T170-W0QQAdIdZ336023133


Looks real nice. I like the styling of the kenworth trucks vs other HD brands

I'm pissed there's no snow yet. Yes I like collecting without doing any work but all the a-holes that undercut my prices are doing OK too. The industry certainly didn't need a light winter.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1383849 said:


> I was thinking a better paying Boss...................
> 
> Stop trying to put crazy ideas in my head.


A good employee is priceless but a poor one will drive you crazy. Unfortunately there are far more poor one's then good one's. A lot of guys just see a paycheck, not thinking if your not making money they won't have a job.

I have had my share of poor broker's over the years but they only last the 1 year and then their gone.


----------



## cet

I'm watching the golf. There's 1 hole where you have to take a boat to get to the green. Some guys might never finish that hole. :laughing:


----------



## DeVries

Bigfoot Brent;1383390 said:


> Just a FYI for you guys looking for cheap salt. A demolition company from the Hamilton area has been buying up a lot of salt on the cheap from the Goderich mine this week because it was contaminated with asbestos from the tornado. I don't know how much it's going for, or if they plan on reselling it. Figured I would warn you just incase the price seems to good to be true.


Wonder where the asbestos comes from seeing as the salt was stored in a wood salt dome. Asbestos isn't bad for you as long as you don't inhale it, so just keep your windows closed when you are spreading and you should be alright. LOL

If there is such a salt available for cheep there probably isn't much demand for it as the snow seems to be scarce so far this winter.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1383889 said:


> Looks real nice. I like the styling of the kenworth trucks vs other HD brands
> 
> I'm pissed there's no snow yet. Yes I like collecting without doing any work but all the a-holes that undercut my prices are doing OK too. The industry certainly didn't need a light winter.


Theyre nice looking trucks until you climb into one and you barely have enough room for your own lunch box beside you let alone someone else LOL


----------



## snowplowchick

Triple L;1383994 said:


> Theyre nice looking trucks until you climb into one and you barely have enough room for your own lunch box beside you let alone someone else LOL


Perfect for you then! Lol


----------



## Triple L

haha maybe so...

My little brother came out with me this morning... It was funny, he didnt like feeding the chickens one bit... He said he'll shovell or run snowblower or the loader anytime but feeding the chickens and running salt truck "is gay"... haha I'm happy cause I'd rather run salt truck then do anything else myself so it will be good if he decides to come work for me in a few years... We wount have to fight over who gets to do what...


----------



## cet

I thought salting was the preferred job. It is easy and you get more hours then plowing.


----------



## grandview

Chis,you should still be out golfing,winter rules!


----------



## cet

grandview;1384114 said:


> Chis,you should still be out golfing,winter rules!


I would but they are all closed.


----------



## grandview

cet;1384118 said:


> I would but they are all closed.


And your point is....?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

only a fence Chris, and a few tarped greens


----------



## JD Dave

The updated forecast looks like a lot of snow for the morning. I guess it's going to stay colder then they thought.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1384127 said:


> only a fence Chris, and a few tarped greens


Our place, no fence and the greens aren't tarped, I wonder what they would do to me. I know the guys played Jan. 1 years ago, they did get in some trouble though.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1384131 said:


> The updated forecast looks like a lot of snow for the morning. I guess it's going to stay colder then they thought.


You tried that last week too. LOL

I think you need to go to the mall and sit on Santa's lap and ask for your snow.


----------



## grandview

Tape a couple of bucks on the pro shop for the round of golf.


----------



## grandview

With no snow,JD is finding out how small his house really is with his 18 kids in the house all day!


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1384139 said:


> You tried that last week too. LOL
> 
> I think you need to go to the mall and sit on Santa's lap and ask for your snow.


Jon is gullable though.  And GV I'm home alone right now.


----------



## cet

grandview;1384143 said:


> With no snow,JD is finding out how small his house really is with his 18 kids in the house all day!


I think he's trying to get a TV show.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1384148 said:


> Jon is gullable though.  And GV I'm home alone right now.


Grounded again? Or not enough seats in the van?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;1384131 said:


> The updated forecast looks like a lot of snow for the morning. I guess it's going to stay colder then they thought.


I guess so, in a little pocket in Caladen.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It does get my heart racing! We still have one truck that is giving us electrical issues, so I am quite happy with things the way they are!!!


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1384131 said:


> The updated forecast looks like a lot of snow for the morning. I guess it's going to stay colder then they thought.





cet;1384139 said:


> You tried that last week too. LOL
> 
> I think you need to go to the mall and sit on Santa's lap and ask for your snow.





JD Dave;1384148 said:


> Jon is gullable though.  And GV I'm home alone right now.


Sure hope you put a limit on that CC. Alone time is not cheap.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1384155 said:


> It does get my heart racing! We still have one truck that is giving us electrical issues, so I am quite happy with things the way they are!!!


With that many Fords do you think you'll ever have them all trouble free at once.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1384155 said:


> It does get my heart racing! We still have one truck that is giving us electrical issues, so I am quite happy with things the way they are!!!


It's kind of hard to know if the blades are working when I'm the only one in our fleet that has plowed. I have a total of 1 hour but I had the time and didn't want to salt the crap out of the place. If we make it until Friday then my first plow should be when the schools are closed so if we run into trouble we should have a cushion.


----------



## cet

grandview;1384159 said:


> Sure hope you put a limit on that CC. Alone time is not cheap.


The only problem is the limit is 5 figures.

Boss tells me she's going to Kentucky boxing day and maybe over New Years.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That's always nice, if we make it till Jan 1st, I will have two extra trucks!

haha, last winter we were good for the most part. Not a ton of issues, but I will let you know Dave!


----------



## grandview

I think she has a BF in the States!


----------



## cet

grandview;1384174 said:


> I think she has a BF in the States!


If the BF wants to pay 1/2 the bills I'm in. Even 1/4 I will give it some serious consideration.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Seems to me that I haven't plowed since Feb of this year..... 2 salts in the last few weeks. Long term looks pathetic too. I can seem to remember such a snow drought all over the east. Blizzard conditions in the south too is just insulting.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1384172 said:


> That's always nice, if we make it till Jan 1st, I will have two extra trucks!
> 
> haha, last winter we were good for the most part. Not a ton of issues, but I will let you know Dave!


Is that when the 2 new ones show up.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, nope, when we lose some places.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1384280 said:


> haha, nope, when we lose some places.


Sorry to hear that. I guess you really don't have to worry about those places to much if it snows now either.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1384285 said:


> Sorry to hear that. I guess you really don't have to worry about those places to much if it snows now either.


No he wants to do a super job so when the lowballer looses his shirt, Jon gets them back. Too bad there wasnt a chance to prove himself.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1384302 said:


> No he wants to do a super job so when the lowballer looses his shirt, Jon gets them back. Too bad there wasnt a chance to prove himself.


I have serviced the crap out of the one place. It is the only place I've plowed so far.


----------



## grandview

cet;1384391 said:


> I have serviced the crap out of the one place. It is the only place I've plowed so far.


No wonder your wife has a bf in the states,shes getting jealous


----------



## rooferdave

cet;1384118 said:


> I would but they are all closed.


why not play 4 seasons? They are open year round and I do not think they are far from you, its not scarborough golf club or angus glen, but its ok

http://www.2golf.ca/home


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

worked on my bobcat a little today.
modified my plow by having someone help me weld western wings on it. still need to cut the rubber a little better so it scrapes good. pusher was bucket mount and we cut that off and welded a quick tack on it. need some rubber for the top to make the pull back work but they are all painted and ready to go.
installed the tires I bought from Aman, cant wait to try them out in some snow.

when Im this ready it wont snow Thumbs Up seasonal! Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

Always nice to have all the little things done and feel prepared. Stuff looks great.Thumbs Up Love the snowcat logo.


----------



## Triple L

Looks great dean! Snowcat is awesome!!!!


----------



## JD Dave

The Snowcat stickers do look really good.


----------



## snowplowchick

We have not had any plowable snow, but already got a complaint that we plowed a set of garbage bins in, and it was too heavy for the custodian to shovel it. And he has "pictures to prove it". WTH

Can't wait to deal with that guy when we actually get a plowable event. lol

I can't imagine how 1 cm on the entire site could amount to that much snow.:laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I use to own a plotter and cut vinyl when I was building the plaza because all the tenants needed signs. The plotter broke but I still have the software so I play around with what I want most of the time and just have a friend cut it for me. The fluid film makes the tires and orange really shiny. Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

snowplowchick;1384943 said:


> We have not had any plowable snow, but already got a complaint that we plowed a set of garbage bins in, and it was too heavy for the custodian to shovel it. And he has "pictures to prove it". WTH
> 
> Can't wait to deal with that guy when we actually get a plowable event. lol
> 
> I can't imagine how 1 cm on the entire site could amount to that much snow.:laughing:


I bet that guys wife works at wallmart cause yesterday my wife put some toilet paper on the cashier belt and the lady said "MISSY YOU DONT PUT HEAVY THINGS ON THE BELT, IM NOT LIKE YOU YOUNG KIDS I DONT NEED TO BE LIFTING HEAVY THINGS" 
I walked away... toilet paper.

Some people don't deserve jobs.


----------



## snowplowchick

MIDTOWNPC;1384953 said:


> I bet that guys wife works at wallmart cause yesterday my wife put some toilet paper on the cashier belt and the lady said "MISSY YOU DONT PUT HEAVY THINGS ON THE BELT, IM NOT LIKE YOU YOUNG KIDS I DONT NEED TO BE LIFTING HEAVY THINGS"
> I walked away... toilet paper.
> 
> Some people don't deserve jobs.


That must be some heavy duty toilet paper.lol

We never plowed a single thing, let alone plowed a set of bins in. Someone is lying. lol People are crazy at this time of year I tell ya.


----------



## greywynd

Maybe someone else imported some snow for you and dumped it in front of the bins? 

Dean....did you really need to ask yourself why the employee turnover rate tends to be high at some of the retail stores?? LOL!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

snowplowchick;1384974 said:


> That must be some heavy duty toilet paper.lol
> 
> We never plowed a single thing, let alone plowed a set of bins in. Someone is lying. lol People are crazy at this time of year I tell ya.


its christmas time so we ran out of $20 bills and the new plastic $100's dont work well :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

snowplowchick;1384974 said:


> That must be some heavy duty toilet paper.lol
> 
> We never plowed a single thing, let alone plowed a set of bins in. Someone is lying. lol People are crazy at this time of year I tell ya.


If it is per push, I would think that would work out in your favor come billing time.Thumbs Up


----------



## R.G.PEEL

MIDTOWNPC;1385050 said:


> its christmas time so we ran out of $20 bills and the new plastic $100's dont work well :laughing:


Coins might get messy too! Lol


----------



## cet

snowplowchick;1384943 said:


> We have not had any plowable snow, but already got a complaint that we plowed a set of garbage bins in, and it was too heavy for the custodian to shovel it. And he has "pictures to prove it". WTH
> 
> Can't wait to deal with that guy when we actually get a plowable event. lol
> 
> I can't imagine how 1 cm on the entire site could amount to that much snow.:laughing:


I get along great with my main contact at the school board. I got a call a few years ago the we hit the railing on the handicap ramp and pretty much destroyed it. When I talked to the plow guy and the guy that had just done loader work they both said they hadn't hit it. I called her back explaining both my guys say the didn't hit it but I will fix it for her. She said they had it on video so they knew it was us. OK, one Sunday I go and spend a few hours fixing it. 3 weeks later I get and email(no phone call) saying I have good news. We have gotten a letter from EMS explaining that one of their ambulances had hit the railing and if they could get it fixed and mail them the bill they would cover it. I wonder if the ambulance had a plow on the front and that's why they thought we did it. I sent the bill and left everything else alone. They know they were wrong and I figure I have 1 mistake in the bank.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1385050 said:


> its christmas time so we ran out of $20 bills and the new plastic $100's dont work well :laughing:


I don't see getting one of those anytime soon. Still waiting to see one.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1385358 said:


> I don't see getting one of those anytime soon. Still waiting to see one.


Man up!.......Ask your wife to show you one.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Just got a call that one of our sites had a slip and fall on Saturday.... there was nothing but a dusting at this site. My guy had pre-salted and said it was fine. Did anyone experience any issues on Sat? Brampton site.


----------



## grandview

cet;1385358 said:


> I don't see getting one of those anytime soon. Still waiting to see one.


I heard you don't slum,you only carry raspberries in your pocket.


----------



## Alpha Property

Pristine PM ltd;1385367 said:


> Just got a call that one of our sites had a slip and fall on Saturday.... there was nothing but a dusting at this site. My guy had pre-salted and said it was fine. Did anyone experience any issues on Sat? Brampton site.


someone must need some quick christmas cash


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1385367 said:


> Just got a call that one of our sites had a slip and fall on Saturday.... there was nothing but a dusting at this site. My guy had pre-salted and said it was fine. Did anyone experience any issues on Sat? Brampton site.


Was their name something like Abdul-Rasheed Gurpid Naveed Sanjay. Man these false slip and fall claims are brutal.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The dusting came through here around 4:30- 6:00 sunday morning. Not saying something didn't happen in Brampton though. I can see a flurrie in Toms post from that night...could be sparks from a grinder... hard to tell


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1385367 said:


> Just got a call that one of our sites had a slip and fall on Saturday.... there was nothing but a dusting at this site. My guy had pre-salted and said it was fine. Did anyone experience any issues on Sat? Brampton site.


Allot of guys did not salt at all on Saturday. Lots of places white. City had not even salt Eglinton and Mavis area. Sites I had residue from Friday on were wet and black. Will need a salting tonight with this stupid drizzle out.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

just pissed me off, we had residual, knew it would be fine, and this bs happens.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Every year it seems we're becoming more of a litigious society.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The next question you should ask is why did it take 2 days to report it to you if dangerous conditions existed?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

that's normal. Its all about money, danger doesn't matter because there wasn't an issue.


----------



## greywynd

Jon should be able to pay that claim out of his pocket though what with all the money he's saving with no snow!! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1385404 said:


> just pissed me off, we had residual, knew it would be fine, and this bs happens.


Merry Christmas to you also.  We had a slip and fall in Feb it was on a sidewalk that they do in house. So it has nothing to do with me but they drag me into it. We got it sat morning also. Started around 7am.


----------



## schrader

NIce little band of rain/snow just passing over us now, looks like I will be going out tonight.


----------



## grandview

here you go.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;1385445 said:


> Merry Christmas to you also.  We had a slip and fall in Feb it was on a sidewalk that they do in house. So it has nothing to do with me but they drag me into it. We got it sat morning also. Started around 7am.


But at Kennedy and Steeles in Brampton? With a pre salt? I know Mississauga had a bit more, but it was barely a dusting there from what I hear, anyone in that area to verify?


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1385466 said:


> But at Kennedy and Steeles in Brampton? With a pre salt? I know Mississauga had a bit more, but it was barely a dusting there from what I hear, anyone in that area to verify?


With a presalt I doubt it, I can't remember exactly where I saw snow on my way up the 410.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, with a presalt I know it was fine. Anyway, bs, fun times.


----------



## cet

Jon the Oak Ridges site was a sheet of ice at 3:30. I salted it and it was coming out as I was there. Hard to think if you salted any ice could have stayed.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, I just hate the bs. Just found out this lady had two slip and falls on the go. I guess this is a side business. I would think with the two on the go that anyone with common sense would throw this out.


----------



## snowplowchick

cet;1385356 said:


> I get along great with my main contact at the school board. I got a call a few years ago the we hit the railing on the handicap ramp and pretty much destroyed it. When I talked to the plow guy and the guy that had just done loader work they both said they hadn't hit it. I called her back explaining both my guys say the didn't hit it but I will fix it for her. She said they had it on video so they knew it was us. OK, one Sunday I go and spend a few hours fixing it. 3 weeks later I get and email(no phone call) saying I have good news. We have gotten a letter from EMS explaining that one of their ambulances had hit the railing and if they could get it fixed and mail them the bill they would cover it. I wonder if the ambulance had a plow on the front and that's why they thought we did it. I sent the bill and left everything else alone. They know they were wrong and I figure I have 1 mistake in the bank.


It is always the snowplowers fault isn't it?

I think it was a new Sunshine crew member, must have thought their school was connected to ours. I'm not going to say anything, just hope they keep plowing it all winter. Must be desperate to plow a cm at a school on a Saturday.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Or you could go sons of anarchy style and "convince" her that it wasn't your site she fell on after all. You're big enough, just don't smile. And wear a shirt that says "I kill people".


----------



## adamhumberview

Pristine PM ltd;1385466 said:


> But at Kennedy and Steeles in Brampton? With a pre salt? I know Mississauga had a bit more, but it was barely a dusting there from what I hear, anyone in that area to verify?


it was dusty, but definetly nothing to salt.. woodbridge was covered hwy 7 east of goreway to about weston, up to about major mackenzie down to steeles..


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

R.G.PEEL;1385503 said:


> Or you could go sons of anarchy style and "convince" her that it wasn't your site she fell on after all. You're big enough, just don't smile. And wear a shirt that says "I kill people".


haha, love that show, and I see myself as a little Jacks like!


----------



## cet

schrader;1385448 said:


> NIce little band of rain/snow just passing over us now, looks like I will be going out tonight.


Did that now melt on contact or are you afraid it might freeze?


----------



## cet

I just got back from the Mall, my favorite place, and they were salting pretty heavy. Not sure why. I checked one of my schools and I still have a lot of salt content in there.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Things are drying up in Scarborough, just going for a drive now. Temps are falling fast.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1385612 said:


> Things are drying up in Scarborough, just going for a drive now. Temps are falling fast.


Still above zero here.


----------



## snowman4

Maybe you can find out the exact precip that fell in your area at the time of the slip and fall via Environment Canada?


----------



## rooferdave

this is an email I recieved tonight
don't know if this is appropriate here but with Jon's slip and fall I thought it would give him a smile, I can't get the d9 pic to load but I'm sure all here know what one is

ONLY FOUR TICKETS REMAINING

If anybody wants them, I have four extra tickets for the Robbie Knievel (son of Evil Knievel) show.

Robbie will be coming to Toronto to stage an event at the Northeast Mosque next weekend. 

He is going to attempt to jump over 10,000 Muslims using a Caterpillar D-9.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

WOW!!! Super offside! Hillarious, but SUPER offside


----------



## Alpha Property

yeaa, quite funny, I hope it makes it till morning, but I have my doubts lol


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Perhaps, the lady did fall !! Everyone knows how salt can become slippery just before Christmas.


----------



## goel

Pristine PM ltd;1385486 said:


> yeah, I just hate the bs. Just found out this lady had two slip and falls on the go. I guess this is a side business. I would think with the two on the go that anyone with common sense would throw this out.


Sounds like she just keeps throwing them out, hopeing that one sticks.


----------



## Triple L

What happened to the -10 for tonight? Here I plugged the trucks in and everything for the first time this year and its only -2


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Wind dried it up quick too. I had a coffee with Jon tonight around 11 waiting to see if it would dry or freeze. Settled on "better safe than sorry so I grabbed a load of salt. By the time I was back most of my sites were dey so I just closed the gate almost all the way and dusted all 13 sites with only 2.2 of salt.


----------



## schrader

cet;1385524 said:


> Did that now melt on contact or are you afraid it might freeze?


It melted on contact but everything was soaking wet, the temps dropped so slowly it dried up overnight before it froze. Looking more and more like a green Christmas, even for us that is unusual.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

-4 in Cobourg and the town is out sweeping the roads and spraying them with water. Lol
Must have to use up that budget? 

No need for salt this am. A little pepper on the eggs and home fries 

Can't get. "Santa! I know him!". From elf out of my head.


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1385871 said:


> It melted on contact but everything was soaking wet, the temps dropped so slowly it dried up overnight before it froze. Looking more and more like a green Christmas, even for us that is unusual.


Ssssshhhhhhhh!!!! They'll hear you, I'm OK with that besides Santa's sleigh fly's, he doesn't actually need snow, and on top of that I read this forum everyday and I'm not sure any of us made the list!


----------



## cet

schrader;1385871 said:


> It melted on contact but everything was soaking wet, the temps dropped so slowly it dried up overnight before it froze. Looking more and more like a green Christmas, even for us that is unusual.


Dried here too I'm happy to say.
My daughter got home from school in North Bay on Sunday. Green there also.


----------



## G.Landscape

Dec 20th seems like a good day to finally get machines to site, hahaha


----------



## GMC Driver

G.Landscape;1385970 said:


> Dec 20th seems like a good day to finally get machines to site, hahaha


Now I recognize - the 9 ton is working out well.


----------



## sepm

Hey I'm going to be starting a lawn and snow business in the spring and was wondering what are all the business liceses and registrations required by law for this type of work? also whats the approximate fee for all this?
Thanks


----------



## mllandscapingIL

Im from Wheaton, IL about 25 miles west of Chicago. This Winter so far looks to be mild and no snow. In October accuweather said around 52" of snow for us. Unless there is a blizzard coming our way i doubt we will have a bad winter like they said. So far we have had about two events both were salting and no plowing yet. I saw guys yesterday putting down seed and mulching beds. NO white Christmas here so far I should say.


----------



## greywynd

sepm;1386024 said:


> Hey I'm going to be starting a lawn and snow business in the spring and was wondering what are all the business liceses and registrations required by law for this type of work? also whats the approximate fee for all this?
> Thanks


Being in Toronto, I would look into the insurance side of things before getting excited about the licensing, especially if you are thinking about snow. The insurance costs will affect you way more than the startup/registration costs ever will.


----------



## DeVries

If there is anyone in the Stoney creek or Hamilton area who is looking for 55 to 65 loads of clean fill please P.M me for details. Its being piled up today and can be trucked tomorrow.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

If all else fails try Jay from cleanfillsites dot ca or com 416 565 9249.


----------



## G.Landscape

GMC Driver;1385990 said:


> Now I recognize - the 9 ton is working out well.


Your the one who bought the float? Can't say we miss it..... it would probably still be sitting there unused if you weren't making use of it. Need a Tandam Dump to Pull it??


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1386102 said:


> Your the one who bought the float? Can't say we miss it..... it would probably still be sitting there unused if you weren't making use of it. Need a Tandam Dump to Pull it??


Are you selling the sterling?


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1386115 said:


> Are you selling the sterling?


Yes, you interested? Maybe work out a Christmas Special......


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1386120 said:


> Yes, you interested? Maybe work out a Christmas Special......


I remember that truck when it was brand new.... One of the nicest outfits going! Too bad I have no use for it... Good luck with the sale!

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...Sterling-Dump-w-Hiab-Crane-W0QQAdIdZ339789113


----------



## forbidden

Nice balmy +7 here in Calgary this morning, dropping to 0 this afternoon and a 30% chance of flurries this evening. Probably just enough snow to piss us off.


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1386126 said:


> I remember that truck when it was brand new.... One of the nicest outfits going! Too bad I have no use for it... Good luck with the sale!
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...Sterling-Dump-w-Hiab-Crane-W0QQAdIdZ339789113


To be clear, this is not my personal business, I am only working for them. I am the Designer and Assistant Mangers/Office stuff. But I will past the comments along.

We do also have another Sterling that looks almost the same, but with the orange crane. Definitely not for sale though. haha


----------



## goel

JDJ Trailers just sold out to Miska.


----------



## musclecarboy

http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/showthread.php?t=442078


----------



## musclecarboy

goel;1386196 said:


> JDJ Trailers just sold out to Miska.


Is that the case or is it the other way around? Miska is moving to unit 3 of the building JDJ has always been in unit 1


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Anyone want to buy a small excavating company?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1386235 said:


> Anyone want to buy a small excavating company?


ill bite... what gives ? packing it up ? fishing for a whale?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Whale fishing. I figure if a ****e company like miska has enough money to buy out the competition, maybe someone out there has money to buy mine. Until that happens though, looks like I gotta keep working.


----------



## DeVries

musclecarboy;1386201 said:


> http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/showthread.php?t=442078


The dent in the bottom of the pan probably will give you problems before long as well, I speak from experiance.

When it was put back together maybe a seal or gasket was not put in properly?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1386241 said:


> Whale fishing. I figure if a ****e company like miska has enough money to buy out the competition, maybe someone out there has money to buy mine. Until that happens though, looks like I gotta keep working.


sometimes its a way to own the whole market.
now you have different lines.
save on advertising.

acer did it... they bought gateway and emachine. the cleaned up their crappy name 
and moved the low end to emachine. gateway was the more expensive. we sold more acers after they did that.

its hard to sell a business because most think they can just start up and compete
the best sale of a business is to a competitor, supplier or a worker you have.

finiancing has alot to do with it.

I know a jewelery store that bought out the other jewelery store in the mall, cause it was cheaper for him to buy it and secure the exclusive that no other jewelery store could come in, then it was to take the hit each time that store had a christmas sale and cut the margins really low.

with that being said, maybe I should buy a local sunshine setup. :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1386201 said:


> http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/showthread.php?t=442078


Did you take it back to the guy who worked on it 3 mths ago?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Looks like another all nighter. Broken watermain season is upon us.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1386235 said:


> Anyone want to buy a small excavating company?


I'm in! Only problem is the colour of your equipment, value down 90%  LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

Mr.Markus;1386270 said:


> Did you take it back to the guy who worked on it 3 mths ago?


Busy until thursday but I'll bring it back there on Thursday. I'm guessing it's something minor. It looks like the fluid is coming out that hole at the bottom and soaking up the sides. The only thing that worries me is that it's so far in and it's a lot of labor to get the t case and tranny out.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

musclecarboy;1386306 said:


> Busy until thursday but I'll bring it back there on Thursday. I'm guessing it's something minor. It looks like the fluid is coming out that hole at the bottom and soaking up the sides. The only thing that worries me is that it's so far in and it's a lot of labor to get the t case and tranny out.


maybe you should call mikes transmission in courtice. they are really good.
everyone I know has been happy with them. they are right near durham east bobcat
just up the street.

for a min I thought maybe you owned a dodge. I was going to welcome you to the club. 
:laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1386201 said:


> http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/showthread.php?t=442078


We had a similar issue on a 6.0L gasser.
Had tranny oil pan removed twice, new gaskets twice....ended up being a broken transfer case mount causing a vibration and knocking on the tranny pan.

After that was changed it is all good, not sure about diesel and allison if they are simlar in construction.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?on27#onrm86-350cwto-043320

FREEZING RAIN


----------



## musclecarboy

DeVries;1386260 said:


> The dent in the bottom of the pan probably will give you problems before long as well, I speak from experiance.
> 
> When it was put back together maybe a seal or gasket was not put in properly?


Which dent? The one that looks round sort of like a pipe was jammed into it? Those are stock, my dads truck has it too


----------



## GMC Driver

G.Landscape;1386102 said:


> Your the one who bought the float? Can't say we miss it..... it would probably still be sitting there unused if you weren't making use of it. Need a Tandam Dump to Pull it??


Yes, it was us who bought it. We get alot of use out of it - no buyer's remorse! It took a little more work than what I first expected, but that comes along with buying used, so no regrets. It has been a good addition.



Triple L;1386115 said:


> Are you selling the sterling?





G.Landscape;1386120 said:


> Yes, you interested? Maybe work out a Christmas Special......


It's about 4 months too early - but we will be looking around this winter. I'm on the fence about what would work best, as a tandem would be ideal, but not really sure we want to go that big. I'd really like to stay with something a bit smaller, and keep the heavy work subbed out to the tri-axles. When I see what they work for, and the hassles they put up with, I say let them at it. I think another heavy(ier) single would be best bet. The 5500 has been a good truck for the most part, until recently. I think we expect it to do a grown truck's job - something that it was never really built to do.

I saw these today - sure were pretty!


----------



## G.Landscape

GMC Driver;1386474 said:


> It's about 4 months too early - but we will be looking around this winter. I'm on the fence about what would work best, as a tandem would be ideal, but not really sure we want to go that big.


We aren't desperate to sell it, we just haven't been using it as much this year as we would have liked, we have a tri-axle and it does most of the heavy hauling. After looking at the costs it seems like for what we pay to keep these big rigs on the road its just as easy to call a trucking company to come haul for us when we need it.

We did toss the idea about a mid size.... those peterbilt's looks pretty nice....


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Santa*



GMC Driver;1386474 said:


> Yes, it was us who bought it. We get alot of use out of it - no buyer's remorse! It took a little more work than what I first expected, but that comes along with buying used, so no regrets. It has been a good addition.
> 
> It's about 4 months too early - but we will be looking around this winter. I'm on the fence about what would work best, as a tandem would be ideal, but not really sure we want to go that big. I'd really like to stay with something a bit smaller, and keep the heavy work subbed out to the tri-axles. When I see what they work for, and the hassles they put up with, I say let them at it. I think another heavy(ier) single would be best bet. The 5500 has been a good truck for the most part, until recently. I think we expect it to do a grown truck's job - something that it was never really built to do.
> 
> I saw these today - sure were pretty!


Hopa Santa brings either one of those babies....... or some snow.......


----------



## ff1221

GMC Driver;1386474 said:


> Yes, it was us who bought it. We get alot of use out of it - no buyer's remorse! It took a little more work than what I first expected, but that comes along with buying used, so no regrets. It has been a good addition.
> 
> It's about 4 months too early - but we will be looking around this winter. I'm on the fence about what would work best, as a tandem would be ideal, but not really sure we want to go that big. I'd really like to stay with something a bit smaller, and keep the heavy work subbed out to the tri-axles. When I see what they work for, and the hassles they put up with, I say let them at it. I think another heavy(ier) single would be best bet. The 5500 has been a good truck for the most part, until recently. I think we expect it to do a grown truck's job - something that it was never really built to do.
> 
> I saw these today - sure were pretty!


$*****, keyboard doesn't work as good when you drool on it, those sure are purdy lookin trucks!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Nice new trucks but DEF not for me...... Seems the new stuff needs to be flashed way too much!! I have been looking for a older Ford L series tri axle roll off truck. Slim pickings on KIJIJI.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Found the break!


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1387109 said:


> Found the break!


Too early if you're getting paid hourly


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Speaking of watermain breaks. Salt in contract, watermain break, do you charge for the extra salting you had to do?

I was at a site last night, saw water flowing, and salted the heck out of the area around it so that when cars drove through it in the morning it wouldn't track the water around. Left a message with the manager, no response, went there tonight, and it has been dug up, but still flowing a bit. Did the same thing... I am not going to send a bill for extra salting in because of the easy year it has been, but I find it kind of funny how these things work, and expectations and whatnot.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Next time phone and say "we can fix it for you!"


----------



## schrader

Touch of freezing rain here, come on temps warm up


----------



## greywynd

Pristine PM ltd;1387137 said:


> .................. I am not going to send a bill for extra salting in because of the easy year it has been, but I find it kind of funny how these things work, and expectations and whatnot.


Of course this means nice big Christmas bonuses for all your subs right?


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader;1387236 said:


> Touch of freezing rain here, come on temps warm up


Just got in from a full run salt. Even with residual it's amazing that there are still slippy spots. Supposed to be +8 later today but you know you can't wait for that........better safe...


----------



## ff1221

It was 1 above when I went to bed last night, it's +3 here now and light rain.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

minus 5.9 here. Missed the first wave of snow, went S E of us, looks like the next wave is gonna miss us to.


----------



## greywynd

-2 here, and started raining about 45 minutes ago. Ice on the vehicles, gravel drive is trying to freeze, main(paved) highway is well salted and wet.


----------



## Alpha Property

+4 and light drizzel at my place


----------



## OntarioGuy

0 in Lindsay. Its abit slippery on the roads. We are under a freezen rain warning!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Here's a pic of lastnight's break. Fairly obvious where the crack was! lol. Onsite at 830, took locates and toronto water til 10 30 to shut it down and let us start. Fixed by 12 30 and then went home while they backfilled and compacted.


----------



## Triple L

At time and a half I think the mini ex needed a few more hours to charge the battery up and cool down and the operator needed to do a little more supervising no?  LOL


----------



## greywynd

That's why there's a thing called 'minimum charge', plus of course a float charge.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1387418 said:


> Here's a pic of lastnight's break. Fairly obvious where the crack was! lol. Onsite at 830, took locates and toronto water til 10 30 to shut it down and let us start. Fixed by 12 30 and then went home while they backfilled and compacted.


I'm sure you've seen bigger holes.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Green Plowing*

Anybody wanna go green, here is the machine for you.....

http://london.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...motor-tayor-dunn-4-wheeler-W0QQAdIdZ340231123


----------



## Mr.Markus

StratfordPusher;1387589 said:


> Anybody wanna go green, here is the machine for you.....
> 
> http://london.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...motor-tayor-dunn-4-wheeler-W0QQAdIdZ340231123


Grading driveways in a thunderstorm sucks...................4 days before Christmas........


----------



## greywynd

No thunder here, but raining hard for the last hour or so, tonight could get messy here, it's only 2 degrees now.


----------



## cet

greywynd;1387813 said:


> No thunder here, but raining hard for the last hour or so, tonight could get messy here, it's only 2 degrees now.


That's what I figure. Out again tonight and then flurries tomorrow night and maybe out again. We were out last night. I think a lot of guys skipped it. One of my drivers slipped walking to the school to put a **** in the mailbox. LOL


----------



## greywynd

Did he report a slip and fall to the school? Better yet, have him go make a claim on one of Jon's sites.


----------



## Triple L

On saturday I hooked the plow on to give it a shot... Figured out a few small problems... Biggest one was this new tranny heating wayy up...

If this 7" flex-a-lite fan cant fix the problem then I dont know what can...


----------



## cet

greywynd;1387825 said:


> Did he report a slip and fall to the school? Better yet, have him go make a claim on one of Jon's sites.


Told him he was fired just before he hit the ground.

It was one of those nights. Can't believe guys didn't salt. It's been an easy year and then your taking short cuts. My guys were going before it even started. No way we were taking the night off. I salted 1 of my sites at 8pm.


----------



## cet

Chad I have never had the tranny heating up. I hate it when there is so much air being blocked from going through the rad that it blows cold air. Only way to stop this is to turn the heat up to max.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1387836 said:


> Told him he was fired just before he hit the ground.
> 
> It was one of those nights. Can't believe guys didn't salt. It's been an easy year and then your taking short cuts. My guys were going before it even started. No way we were taking the night off. I salted 1 of my sites at 8pm.


I agree, it was an easy call to go out this morning. Even if you had residual down the temps weren't going up fast enough here in the morning.

Chad... Did you zip tie that in ...lol.


----------



## cet

I'm not sure how many times I have heard it is going to be +1 at 7am so it should all melt. It was +4 at the shop today and we still have patches of ice that are out in the open.


----------



## doberman

Darned if you do, darned if you don't. If you salt early morn and it goes up to +6 and rain later in the day then the clients get ticked and don't want to pay. Decide not to salt, and it doesn't warm up, then you've got the ice and the clients are ticked... plus a lawsuit. What to do.....what to do....


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1387852 said:


> Chad... Did you zip tie that in ...lol.


Whats soo funny? This is a very good brand name fan, It came with the zip ties! But they were too big to fit between the fins to I had to use regular ones... Every electric fan I've ever seen has been mounted with zip ties except for the duals like I have on the motor which are with aluminum brackets...

Chris - Once you add real snowplows to your trucks then you'll find the trans heating up 
Even with my stock allison it got pretty warm when we had mashed potato snow... Seems like the newer trucks never heat up... My dads only got his to 76 degree's... Myns always around 95 or a bit more when working...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

TODAY WAS CHRISTMAS FOR ME
It started with, getting to do a little salt this am. I have most of my large lots as seasonals, but I still get a good pay for the pertimers. Today is also the last day to order a computer cause I go for stock tomorrow if its not instock now. I might need to take a trailer and then work all night building. DARN! Then I find out online that a place I ordered laptops from 2 weeks back, dropped their price on them and their policy is match the price so I made them refund me the difference. I had 12 of them I bought, and resold, and they dropped them $91 each. Those are long time sold already. Then I have an person bring me an envelope and make me sign for it and Im thinking oh god, slip and fall? someone is sueing me? nope. rent cheque for a year in advance cause I gave them a 2% discount, but I raise the rent 3% each year.  Guess when your loaded like enterprise holdings, thats the way you roll.
I took that, called the banker, moved it thru and took a draft to the lawyer and said he could close the house deal after new years anytime. Thats a good day right there. 
Now I did have a shop vac blow up in my face and cover me in drywall dust, but Ill take that anyday if it goes like the rest of it did. oh and the wife isnt comming home till later and there is cold beer in the fridge. plus Im tired so it will probably only take 2 beers and Ill be  tomorrow I get an oil change and I dont need to have anything else fixed... this is looking good.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1387871 said:


> Whats soo funny? This is a very good brand name fan, It came with the zip ties! But they were too big to fit between the fins to I had to use regular ones... Every electric fan I've ever seen has been mounted with zip ties except for the duals like I have on the motor which are with aluminum brackets...
> 
> Chris - Once you add real snowplows to your trucks then you'll find the trans heating up
> Even with my stock allison it got pretty warm when we had mashed potato snow... Seems like the newer trucks never heat up... My dads only got his to 76 degree's... Myns always around 95 or a bit more when working...


so what is that cooling the tranny? I think I want to be cool


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

doberman;1387870 said:


> Darned if you do, darned if you don't. If you salt early morn and it goes up to +6 and rain later in the day then the clients get ticked and don't want to pay. Decide not to salt, and it doesn't warm up, then you've got the ice and the clients are ticked... plus a lawsuit. What to do.....what to do....


thats the easiest question ever.
you salt


----------



## doberman

MIDTOWNPC;1387881 said:


> thats the easiest question ever.
> you salt


Ding ding ding. That, sir, is correct :salute:


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1387880 said:


> so what is that cooling the tranny? I think I want to be cool


I just mounted an high output electric fan onto the stock trans cooler.... Hoping it will keep things in check... I dont feel like screwing with it and putting a bigger cooler on...

Wish my days went as well as yours Dean


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1387871 said:


> Whats soo funny? This is a very good brand name fan, It came with the zip ties! But they were too big to fit between the fins to I had to use regular ones... Every electric fan I've ever seen has been mounted with zip ties except for the duals like I have on the motor which are with aluminum brackets....


I thought it was funny to put plastic through an area that gets as hot as a rad. My bad.

I have trouble enough with the regular stuff that I don't deal with the fancy stuff. LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

doberman;1387885 said:


> Ding ding ding. That, sir, is correct :salute:


where do you plow?


----------



## cet

Do real plows go at the back of the truck? Our red one's are the same.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1387890 said:


> I just mounted an high output electric fan onto the stock trans cooler.... Hoping it will keep things in check... I dont feel like screwing with it and putting a bigger cooler on...
> 
> Wish my days went as well as yours Dean


That was a one in a million I think. But thanks.
you dont want to know what they are like when they are bad.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1387927 said:


> Do real plows go at the back of the truck? Our red one's are the same.


Im just screwing with you but ya I was refering to the rear plows


----------



## cet

Triple L;1387958 said:


> Im just screwing with you but ya I was refering to the rear plows


Ya I knew that. One day I might have an Ebling but hopefully I retire first.


----------



## JD Dave

Glad you had a great day Dean. I would get another tranny gauge Chad if your worried about the temp. The stocks ones aren't always correct. If you didn't drive like a girl you'd get more wind blowing through your rad.


----------



## cet

So who's salting tonight? Can see this drying up before it freezes. Had a slip and fall today. Should be ok. The contract says we need to be done before 7. She fell at 6 and we were there at 6:35. She went to work and didn't miss any time. They have asked us to move our finish time up to 6am.

I bet we are salting. There can't be any residue left with all that rain.


----------



## greywynd

Well, as far as I know, I get to stay in bed tonight. 

Sounds like you may have a case of honesty with your slip and fall cet. Can you up the price with an earlier finish time, or will you bother?


----------



## schrader

I will be out in the am, hope it dries up a bit before that. Can't recall the last time we had a thunderstorm in December.


----------



## cet

greywynd;1387988 said:


> Well, as far as I know, I get to stay in bed tonight.
> 
> Sounds like you may have a case of honesty with your slip and fall cet. Can you up the price with an earlier finish time, or will you bother?


I never nickle and dime people. Right or wrong I'm content where my pricing is. Shouldn't be a problem being on site for 6.


----------



## rooferdave

anyone have a big airgun I can borrow? I have to pull some tires off a big truck, and I guess its going to take a 3/4 inch or better to crack them.... and jd I have the tires you were asking about, just can't get the #%[email protected]! off the truck!!! New I shouda answered triple L's post quicker:realmad:


----------



## greywynd

I guess if you strive for 6, but haven't changed the contract, they can't say much if you're not there til 5 or 10 minutes after. I had a suspicion that you would leave it as is, I just wondered.

I hope the slip and fall is a done deal already for you though.


----------



## greywynd

rooferdave;1388008 said:


> anyone have a big airgun I can borrow? I have to pull some tires off a big truck, and I guess its going to take a 3/4 inch or better to crack them.... and jd I have the tires you were asking about, just can't get the #%[email protected]! off the truck!!! New I shouda answered triple L's post quicker:realmad:


Chad's got a fancy new Snap-On gun that I'm sure he'll loan out! 

I still do it the old fashioned way, big ratchet, and even bigger pipe on it. Slow, and makes for a workout, but it does the job.


----------



## rooferdave

I just think with how deep the rims are I will have problems with the extention I need to use not slipping off, and I only have 1/2 drive ratchets and we already broke a johnson bar last week trying


----------



## Triple L

greywynd;1388012 said:


> Chad's got a fancy new Snap-On gun that I'm sure he'll loan out!
> 
> I still do it the old fashioned way, big ratchet, and even bigger pipe on it. Slow, and makes for a workout, but it does the job.


I'd rent it out for $100 a day... only problem is most people dont have a compressor big enough to run it... Man does that thing ever suck thru the air, It sounds like a bigblock compared to a 2 stroke being a ingersoll 1/2" gun LOL


----------



## OntarioGuy

Really foggy out, rolled in fast


----------



## OntarioGuy

greywynd;1387813 said:


> No thunder here, but raining hard for the last hour or so, tonight could get messy here, it's only 2 degrees now.


3 Cracks of thunder, 1Flash of lightning in Lindsay.


----------



## dingybigfoot

I'll site check and guage it from there. Lots of rain today. Chances are I salt seeing how we've had it easy thus far.
Temps are saying 5 tomorrow.


----------



## CGM Inc.

We haven't had anything worth mentioning when it comes to winter but the slip and fall claims are already getting stupid! When do certain people understand that we don't salt just to make money but more to protect ourselves from slip and fall claims. How can we safe the planet and not use salt as we do.....


Article from Weather Network: "The primary use for salt on roads, parking lots and sidewalks during the winter months is to offer safety to the general public. Mis-using salt however, can have a damaging impact on water systems and the environment.

“Salt use is driven by public expectations. So the public wants safety and everyone is putting down and maintaining the sidewalks and parking lots using salt,” explains Bob Hodgins, executive director from Smart About Salt, a not for profit ogranization. “If the public expectation isn't properly managed though, then we put down more and more salt than is actually needed to do the job.”

Hodgins adds that the goal of the Smart About Salt program is to improve salt management on parking lots and sidewalks in order to both maintain safety and protect the environment.

“It's important to educate the public on how much salt is needed, when salt works and why it's important to preserve the amount of salt used so that we protect the environment and infrastructure...Salt is a curious substance. It doesn't work below -10, so there's no point putting it down in cold weather. It just stays there and then will eventually wash away.”


Managing the proper use of salt can improve water quality

Steve Desroches, Deputy Mayor for the City of Ottawa says the summit enabled partners from the public and private sectors to come up with a united strategy to help the environment and lower costs for tax payers as well.

“This initiative has two objectives. The first is to ensure we have a safe city. The second is that we help to protect our environment so that we don't use too much salt, which ends up in our water systems...It's good for the environment and it's good for the tax payer because it lowers our costs on winter maintenance,” explains Desroches.

Officials assure that the goal isn't to eliminate salt usage all together, but rather to make sure the proper amount is being applied.

Proper salt usage can also protect the quality of drinking water.

“A number of years ago we were looking at our drinking water quality and noticed elevated levels of chloride in pretty much all of our water supply,” says Eric Hodgins with the region of Waterloo. “So we initiated some activities including better management of our salt supply on the roads and about five years ago we started working with a consultant to develop a Smart About Salt program.”

Reducing the total amount of salt going into water systems will help to provide a long term quality water supply.

For more, check out the Smart About Salt program."


----------



## snowplowchick

CGM Inc.;1388084 said:


> We haven't had anything worth mentioning when it comes to winter but the slip and fall claims are already getting stupid! ."


Just got one in the mail today from an ambulance chaser lawyer from a so-called incident on the last snowfall of last season. I once had someone lay down in front of me when I was plowing, and now it is all making sense. At first I thought they were crazy, now I know they were just opportunistic. payup


----------



## JD Dave

I bet 50% of the salt we use is just for liability. Most normal people don't sue when they fall and it's their own fault. The problem is some contractors do leave sites unsafe. We have a slip and fall pending, will find out soon if it goes to discovery. It wasn't anything to do with us but we got dragged in.

Roofer Dave I'm in no hurry for the tires, I really don't need them at all was just looking for some good spares for our farm wagons.


----------



## snowplowchick

Our slip and fall is on a contract that doesn't include salt. Says tripped on unplowed snow.


----------



## greywynd

rooferdave;1388019 said:


> I just think with how deep the rims are I will have problems with the extention I need to use not slipping off, and I only have 1/2 drive ratchets and we already broke a johnson bar last week trying


If you only have 1/2" ratchets you need to buy some tools for the big iron you've started playing with, or hire it out. Wheel nuts on a truck can require torques starting at 2-300 ft/lbs, and can go up to 500 or more. And as you're finding out, a rusted wheel nut can take a lot more than that to break it lose.

I know I grabbed my 3/4" set a few years ago at TSC, I think it was on sale for $100.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I just found out you can subscribe to the Canadian tire flyer and you get it before its posted online
The sales they have at this time of year are crazy
There are tools that are 60%off.

I was in the store the other day got a coupon for 7x the Canadian tire money on gas or diesel
I got $6 back. That's pretty good


----------



## cet

None of the Canadian Tire's around here sell diesel. Not sure why. They is quite a demand for it.


----------



## greywynd

Both Canadian tires here are at the wrong corners of town for me. The one is a pain to get in and out of, anything larger than a 1/2 ton and it gets tight. No diesel at it, not sure about the other one. 

So far I've resisted the urge to sign up for e-flyers, I figure I save a lot more that way!


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1388288 said:


> None of the Canadian Tire's around here sell diesel. Not sure why. They is quite a demand for it.


The stand alone CT gas station on Yonge north of 7 sells diesel and the station attached to the store across from Vaughan Mills sells it too. I don't think there are many more in York.

So my dually needs a new tranny. Just when I had so much money I don't know what to do with it. Oh well, I'm already a slave to my MasterCard:realmad:


----------



## Triple L

All we run is canadian tire diesel... 10 cents a liter off adds up stupid quick... 2 out of the 3 have diesel here...

What cooked on your trans Tom?


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1388349 said:


> All we run is canadian tire diesel... 10 cents a liter off adds up stupid quick... 2 out of the 3 have diesel here...
> 
> What cooked on your trans Tom?


Its been slippery for a little while just at random times but now the reason I'm taking it in is the front seal is leaking fluid pretty good and a few different people have told me that the pump is right there and it will eventually blow open and piss all the fluid out (such as 3:30am with 8" of snow). I really hope it doesn't need to be completely rebuilt because I haven't done any christmas shopping yet and that will ruin it LOL


----------



## Triple L

Gotcha... I wouldnt call a seal the end of a trans... I've only heard people say o ya I know a guy who took out an Allison which you know is a load of crap... but you woulda been the first if it was actually cooked LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1388396 said:


> Gotcha... I wouldnt call a seal the end of a trans... I've only heard people say o ya I know a guy who took out an Allison which you know is a load of crap... but you woulda been the first if it was actually cooked LOL


No the truck still drives but I'm gunna go broke topping up the fluid LOL. I figure if I'm spending X amount to take the f'n thing out of the truck and I already know of slipperiness. I'll maybe just fix the seal and get the guy to put a trans-go kit in it and live with that. The thing that pisses me off is a few guys that work on allison's a lot say its very rare for the front seal to go, so its definitely an indicator of problems. Maybe it won't snow at all and I'll never actually have to work the truck this winter Thumbs Up


----------



## Triple L

Sounds to me like buddy screwed up when he put everything back together when you got the new flywheel and everything and its showing now.... JMO


----------



## rooferdave

greywynd;1388174 said:


> If you only have 1/2" ratchets you need to buy some tools for the big iron you've started playing with, or hire it out. Wheel nuts on a truck can require torques starting at 2-300 ft/lbs, and can go up to 500 or more. And as you're finding out, a rusted wheel nut can take a lot more than that to break it lose.
> 
> I know I grabbed my 3/4" set a few years ago at TSC, I think it was on sale for $100.


what is TSC?


----------



## cet

rooferdave;1388452 said:


> what is TSC?


Tractor Supply

http://www.tscstores.com/


----------



## cet

everything is turning to ice here again. Tonight looks like chance of flurries.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Last night I had a dream I was a muffler, woke up exhausted!


----------



## JD Dave

BossPlow2010;1388529 said:


> Last night I had a dream I was a muffler, woke up exhausted!


Ha ha. I should have stayed in bed as it stayed warmer then they thought.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yeah...just wet out here. Nice quiet drive. Wasted some fuel.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1388547 said:


> Yeah...just wet out here. Nice quiet drive. Wasted some fuel.


Even the dog rolled over growned and then went back to sleep when my alarm went off at 4:30. The sad part is I was kind of hoping there was something to do this morning.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1388554 said:


> Even the dog rolled over growned and then went back to sleep when my alarm went off at 4:30. The sad part is I was kind of hoping there was something to do this morning.


Boxing day would be nice, we're hosting my wife's family.


----------



## BossPlow2010

As I was getting ready to fly back from Florida, a man boarded the plane with six kids. 

After they got settled in their seats a woman sitting 
across the aisle from him leaned 
over to him and asked, "Are all of those kids yours?" 

He said, "No Ma'am, I work for a condom company. These are customer complaints."


----------



## JD Dave

BossPlow2010;1388568 said:


> As I was getting ready to fly back from Florida, a man boarded the plane with six kids.
> 
> After they got settled in their seats a woman sitting
> across the aisle from him leaned
> over to him and asked, "Are all of those kids yours?"
> 
> He said, "No Ma'am, I work for a condom company. These are customer complaints."


I'll have to remember that when I have my 5 kids with me.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

just at the mechanics getting an oil change
Got talking about snap on.... Chad you might want to check but I dont think your new tool is lifetime
I hope I'm not the bearer of bad news but double check. 

I showed my mechani the set I have my kijiji snipers on and he said buy


----------



## rooferdave

cet;1388527 said:


> Tractor Supply
> 
> http://www.tscstores.com/


thanks! Did you have a look at 4 seasons golf course?


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1388554 said:


> Even the dog rolled over growned and then went back to sleep when my alarm went off at 4:30. The sad part is I was kind of hoping there was something to do this morning.


If your bored head up here. Tonight will be 3 in a row.

We think the clutch pump clutch broke/wore out on the 7500. I need to change that today. Hope they have 1 in stock.


----------



## cet

rooferdave;1388605 said:


> thanks! Did you have a look at 4 seasons golf course?


No. I have heard about them. I get the itch real bad in Feb/March. Right now we are working daily so I'm pretty good.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1388598 said:


> just at the mechanics getting an oil change
> Got talking about snap on.... Chad you might want to check but I dont think your new tool is lifetime
> I hope I'm not the bearer of bad news but double check.
> 
> I showed my mechani the set I have my kijiji snipers on and he said buy


I think they'll fix it for a very long time, not just swap it out for a new one... I'm not worried about it


----------



## cet

Triple L;1388612 said:


> I think they'll fix it for a very long time, not just swap it out for a new one... I'm not worried about it


Chad if you had Ford's I would be worried about using it all the time. In your case I'm sure it's going to see a lot of shelf time.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Last year I bought my mother in law a cemetery plot for christmas. She didn't seem to like that. She asked what I'm getting her this year. I replied "nothing, you still didn't use my gift from last year."


----------



## snowplowchick

Where did all the snow go that was on the long range forecast? This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Great gift*



R.G.PEEL;1388626 said:


> Last year I bought my mother in law a cemetery plot for christmas. She didn't seem to like that. She asked what I'm getting her this year. I replied "nothing, you still didn't use my gift from last year."


Great gift... ROFL


----------



## Landcare - Mont

So, we rushed around yesterday and this morning and spread about 50 tonnes of salt/abrasive mix and now we get to sit outside and tan in the spring sunshine.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Is there anyone else on here that has done nothing, zilp, zilch, nada yet this winter? 
We haven't even dropped a gram of salt yet. I agree...this is getting stupid. 

Glad to say we're almost all moved in. Poured the floor in our salt bin today. 

Now have to build a loading dock or a ramp as the new skip loaders won't load the Internationals without hitting the screens. :realmad:


----------



## schrader

Almost nothing two hours on the tractor, a couple of salt runs. Looks mild next week too, this might be one of the mildest winters ever.


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;1388982 said:


> Is there anyone else on here that has done nothing, zilp, zilch, nada yet this winter?
> We haven't even dropped a gram of salt yet. I agree...this is getting stupid.
> 
> Glad to say we're almost all moved in. Poured the floor in our salt bin today.
> 
> Now have to build a loading dock or a ramp as the new skip loaders won't load the Internationals without hitting the screens. :realmad:


The guys doing public schools in Newmarket/Kewick and Sutton haven't been out yet. If they don't have a slip and fall it would be a miracle. Today and yesterday was a sheet of ice and they didn't roll a wheel in any of their schools.


----------



## BossPlow2010

I wonder if they make extra slutty olive oil? They can't all be virgins right!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...js0b7n74h6R9-f2a91XfJJyXQAmbg56B2yo4yegCJoQU=

Is that not stupid cheap for a poly caster $3800 us

Central parts warehouse


----------



## DeVries

MIDTOWNPC;1389059 said:


> http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...js0b7n74h6R9-f2a91XfJJyXQAmbg56B2yo4yegCJoQU=
> 
> Is that not stupid cheap for a poly caster $3800 us
> 
> Central parts warehouse


Thats a great deal.

We had salt delivered in October, the only salt we used so far from the pile was to fill salt boxes.


----------



## CGM Inc.

A sprinkle here and there but at the end of the day more as a CYA.
We spread maybe 20 tons.....
Looks like another one tonight where we should stay in bed or not...


----------



## forbidden

That is a incredible deal. I thought I had a deal on this very unit when I ordered it a month ago. It just came in a couple days ago, right around the $5k mark. Wonder how the dealer will feel about meeting me somewhere in the middle on price and the wireless upgrade.


----------



## ff1221

Done 2 full pushes so far, one every 20 days or so. It can hold out till about January 10 and then let er rip, I'm ready, it's a mental thing.


----------



## Grassman09

forbidden;1389196 said:


> That is a incredible deal. I thought I had a deal on this very unit when I ordered it a month ago. It just came in a couple days ago, right around the $5k mark. Wonder how the dealer will feel about meeting me somewhere in the middle on price and the wireless upgrade.


Good luck. Doubt they will do much. Don't forget your dealer had to get it shipped to him from the US. Its waaay cheaper to ship with in the US then it is US to Canada or even from province to province.

I paid close to $300 with broker fees to have my salter shipped from Ohio to the Freight terminal here in Brampton. Just got the bill yesterday. :crying:


----------



## GMC Driver

2 partial salt runs, 2 partial pushes. What we've had is very localized - last Sunday for example, we had nothing at the yard, but 10km west of us had 2+ inches.

In both cases, we had to scramble to get it done before it melted. I wasn't taking any chances though.


----------



## Grassman09

GMC Driver;1389264 said:


> In both cases, we had to scramble to get it done before it melted.


Scared you wouldn't see it again this year?


----------



## DKG

Just 3 liquid applications, the 4th going down tonight, light salt app on 3 places, and of course spot salting with site checks.


----------



## GMC Driver

Grassman09;1389270 said:


> Scared you wouldn't see it again this year?


Nope - scared that the seasonal begin to wonder what they're paying for. Don't want to give them any excuses.

Besides, in both cases it hit trigger. What else would you do - wait for it to melt?


----------



## forbidden

Grassman09;1389247 said:


> Good luck. Doubt they will do much. Don't forget your dealer had to get it shipped to him from the US. Its waaay cheaper to ship with in the US then it is US to Canada or even from province to province.
> 
> I paid close to $300 with broker fees to have my salter shipped from Ohio to the Freight terminal here in Brampton. Just got the bill yesterday. :crying:


Shipping out of Ontario to here was just over the $300 mark. I can deal with that no matter what. If the offer on the wireless upgrade is from Fisher themselves, the CDN distributor should be able to pull some string to make that happen. Not that I want or need the system but if it is there, so be it. If they even come half way between the US and the CDN pricing I would be happy.


----------



## Alpha Property

I've only just spread a few bags of salt on some sidewalks, This is my first year doing any kind of salt at all, getting my feet wet just on the walks, but I need to refine a system for when to spread and when not to


----------



## Alpha Property

And i've been getting all my stuff shipped to the UPS store in Niagara falls New York and then going over and picking it up. They charge $5 per package to recive and $1 a day for storage. Out of 3 times I've only had to pay duty once. I just got 3 of the new 28inch wide snow plow shovels come in last week. Free shipping, no state sales tax and no duty to come back accross the border. And I always show all my recipts comming accross, I know some people try and just take it but with how often I cross I don't think its worth the risk


----------



## goel

Raining here now.


----------



## goel

Alpha Property;1389421 said:


> And i've been getting all my stuff shipped to the UPS store in Niagara falls New York and then going over and picking it up. They charge $5 per package to recive and $1 a day for storage. Out of 3 times I've only had to pay duty once. I just got 3 of the new 28inch wide snow plow shovels come in last week. Free shipping, no state sales tax and no duty to come back accross the border. And I always show all my recipts comming accross, I know some people try and just take it but with how often I cross I don't think its worth the risk


I use a mailbox company on third street. It's about 3 blocks past the bridge.


----------



## Mr.Markus

goel;1389423 said:


> Raining here now.


Grass is turning white here... forecast just flipped to 1cm for tonight


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1389427 said:


> Grass is turning white here... forecast just flipped to 1cm for tonight


Melting on the pavement? Where do you check the forecast.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1389432 said:


> Melting on the pavement?


so far but supposed to go down to -5 overnight. still at +2


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1389427 said:


> Grass is turning white here... forecast just flipped to 1cm for tonight


We don't charge to plow grass, it's a free service.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1389436 said:


> We don't charge to plow grass, it's a free service.


Makes me money both in winter and spring.Thumbs Up


----------



## cet

Still +2 here also. Looks like another salt run tonight.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1389432 said:


> Melting on the pavement? Where do you check the forecast.


I look outside......... WN, EC, King City/Exeter Radar.


----------



## Grassman09

forbidden;1389366 said:


> Shipping out of Ontario to here was just over the $300 mark. I can deal with that no matter what. If the offer on the wireless upgrade is from Fisher themselves, the CDN distributor should be able to pull some string to make that happen. Not that I want or need the system but if it is there, so be it. If they even come half way between the US and the CDN pricing I would be happy.


Oh who did it come from? The wireless controller looks like it has on off blast slow and vibrator. more compact but I still like total control.


----------



## Alpha Property

rainning pritty good out here, plue 2 rite now...


----------



## Grassman09

Bed time for bonzo here then warm up the electric salter for 2AM and Cat at 2:20 or shortly there after. Unless I can swing by a friends shop and borrow a yard or 2 of salt lol..


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1389493 said:


> Bed time for bonzo here then warm up the electric salter for 2AM and Cat at 2:20 or shortly there after. Unless I can swing by a friends shop and borrow a yard or 2 of salt lol..


What do you use the Cat for?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1389493 said:


> Bed time for bonzo here then warm up the electric salter for 2AM and Cat at 2:20 or shortly there after. Unless I can swing by a friends shop and borrow a yard or 2 of salt lol..


we will be gone by then....now that I got another load in today.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1389493 said:


> Bed time for bonzo here then warm up the electric salter for 2AM and Cat at 2:20 or shortly there after. Unless I can swing by a friends shop and borrow a yard or 2 of salt lol..


we will be gone by then....now that I got another load in today.



cet;1389500 said:


> What do you use the Cat for?


beats shoveling...


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Dito*



JD Dave;1389436 said:


> We don't charge to plow grass, it's a free service.


Dito, I don't charge for damaging a lawn either, divits are free


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1389513 said:


> we will be gone by then....now that I got another load in today.
> 
> beats shoveling...


So for doing sidewalks. I didn't know how big it was. I didn't think there was going to be enough snow to plow. We do very few walks but we shovel everything basically.


----------



## forbidden

Grassman09;1389483 said:


> Oh who did it come from? The wireless controller looks like it has on off blast slow and vibrator. more compact but I still like total control.


Here is the distributor I was working with. They have been very on the ball for me thus far.

http://driveproducts.com/products.html


----------



## JD Dave

forbidden;1389547 said:


> Here is the distributor I was working with. They have been very on the ball for me thus far.
> 
> http://driveproducts.com/products.html


Drive is a good company but from my experience they pretty much sell stuff for list. Glad you could deal with them.


----------



## forbidden

It was thousands less than the same model in Blizzard and Western from the stealerships out here. If it is list on this item, then they should be able to come up with a solution to the price difference. Never know until I ask.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think it is time for a full salting, lots of fun.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1389624 said:


> I think it is time for a full salting, lots of fun.


Oh yeah. Sticking at my place. Good thing my truck is in the tranny shop, I'm way too wobbly to go salting. Full sleep-in for me


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1389525 said:


> So for doing sidewalks. I didn't know how big it was. I didn't think there was going to be enough snow to plow. We do very few walks but we shovel everything basically.


......actually shoveling salt in the hopper


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It better freeze up, we are a full go, and I hate wasting money.


----------



## old.goalie

guy who plows next to me has just been called in to salt (the water)....is it starting to freeze anywhere in the GTA?


----------



## Triple L

They're about 5 degree's off on the forcasted tmep here...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1389692 said:


> They're about 5 degree's off on the forcasted tmep here...


Same here. Another little drive around.....least there are Xmas lights to look at.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Downtown Toronto looks good. Seems warmer then they predicted. I don't see anyone else driving around..I'm the only guy on the road... Back home for me!


----------



## old.goalie

what a wasted night...off to bed for some much needed sleep.


----------



## Triple L

Little splash and dash... Unbelievable how many guys arnt out! There were a few lots I had no steering just that little skim coat of ice


----------



## Mr.Markus

Glad I'm out, some lots are slick...others are snow covered. Not a wasted morning.


----------



## schrader

Full salt run here, temps dropping fast since four this morning


----------



## CGM Inc.

Feel sorry for the Guys that didn't go out!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

First salt run of the year here too.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

still hasn't frozen here, but I think it was the right call.


----------



## CGM Inc.

-1 here now....just for rush hour to start!


----------



## DeVries

Plus 3 here since 4am. Not dropping the way E.C figured it would.


----------



## GMC Driver

Same here Allard - hasn't changed since first check at 4am.

Off to Catechism class this morning!


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1389748 said:


> Feel sorry for the Guys that didn't go out!


I hardly even saw anyone out. We salted everything lightly and will check everything again in an hour or so.


----------



## schrader

Squall coming in off the bay now, temps have dropped like a rock here. Brrrr


----------



## musclecarboy

CGM Inc.;1389757 said:


> -1 here now....just for rush hour to start!


No rush hour today. I flew down every street that's normally packed.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1389774 said:


> I hardly even saw anyone out. We salted everything lightly and will check everything again in an hour or so.


Not to many did go out, still most places are untouched.
Out of the times we salted this season today was the time when it was needed for sure in our area.


----------



## mikegooseman

*..*

Same here Dave not many contractors were out, more came out in the last hour or so, it is now minus 8 with the wind chill, all our stuff is done, the pillow is looking good right about now !


----------



## cet

With the temps going to drop all day and all the Christmas parties and drunks how can you not salt. I'm sure my salt to insurance cost ratio says salt and don't worry about it. I would rather look like a fool for going then an idiot for not.

I know this comes up every year but wind chill will not effect ground water temps.


----------



## ff1221

-3.3 here on the shores of Lake Huron, wind is blowing a gale as usual in Bruce County, Brass Monkey is shivering over in the corner of the yard, and a skiff of snow to get us in the Christmas spirit.


----------



## mikegooseman

cet;1389790 said:


> With the temps going to drop all day and all the Christmas parties and drunks how can you not salt. I'm sure my salt to insurance cost ratio says salt and don't worry about it. I would rather look like a fool for going then an idiot for not.
> 
> I know this comes up every year but wind chill will not effect ground water temps.[/QUOTE Stop picking on me Chris..lol I am half asleep. I agree about the ground temp , In my deep sleep here on the lab top I lost my train of thought and forgot what i was going to say regarding temp, besides the fact that the cold front came later than expected and really didn't dry up a whole lot.So I am glad I put my rock in when I did, now instead of fightimg traffic, its lights out..lol


----------



## Alpha Property

its still plus 1 here, everythings starting to dry


----------



## cet

mikegooseman;1389798 said:


> cet;1389790 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the temps going to drop all day and all the Christmas parties and drunks how can you not salt. I'm sure my salt to insurance cost ratio says salt and don't worry about it. I would rather look like a fool for going then an idiot for not.
> 
> I know this comes up every year but wind chill will not effect ground water temps.[/QUOTE Stop picking on me Chris..lol I am half asleep. I agree about the ground temp , In my deep sleep here on the lab top I lost my train of thought and forgot what i was going to say regarding temp, besides the fact that the cold front came later than expected and really didn't dry up a whole lot.So I am glad I put my rock in when I did, now instead of fightimg traffic, its lights out..lol
> 
> 
> 
> It never bothers me to spread early. I sent the guys at 2am. It's not going anywhere once it's down and spreading under cars is a real PITA.
> 
> I wasn't picking on you. If I was to pick on someone I would have asked Tom why he drove down every road. I only travel on the one's that take me where I need to go.:laughing: It's like the sign on the back on buses. This bus stops at all railway crossing's. I'm sure you only stop at the one's you come to not everyone there is.
Click to expand...


----------



## cet

Alpha Property;1389800 said:


> its still plus 1 here, everythings starting to dry


Are the golf courses open down there?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Its white, icy, cold, and windy up here now....just in time for one of the busiestt shopping days of the year. Lol.

Anyone else have to start their Christmas shopping? 

I wonder if Princess Auto will have that special something for my Princess.


----------



## snowplowchick

JohnnyRoyale;1389808 said:


> I wonder if Princess Auto will have that special something for my Princess.


Not likely. lol. Try a jewellery store, I am sure that will go over better than surplus headphones, a hammer or wheel chocks. 

I keep getting an early Christmas present, someone keeps salting one site for me. I hope they don't clue in until April.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1389805 said:


> mikegooseman;1389798 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It never bothers me to spread early. I sent the guys at 2am. It's not going anywhere once it's down and spreading under cars is a real PITA.
> 
> I wasn't picking on you. If I was to pick on someone I would have asked Tom why he drove down every road. I only travel on the one's that take me where I need to go.:laughing: It's like the sign on the back on buses. This bus stops at all railway crossing's. I'm sure you only stop at the one's you come to not everyone there is.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL :realmad: you know what I mean!'
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1389805 said:


> It's like the sign on the back on buses. This bus stops at all railway crossing's. I'm sure you only stop at the one's you come to not everyone there is.


Interesting fact... That sign is on all buses because of a bus/train accident in Erin in the 50's .


----------



## rooferdave

TODAY'S INTERESTING FACT (tif) (on edit it appears mr Markus beat me to todays tif)

this was originally posted Jan 17, 2007

first snowfall for the year



Triple L;352017 said:


> Calling for 15 cm. All right, Get to put that new skid-steer to use with the blizzard power plow for once. Lets hope it all comes!:redbounce


Its funny looking at the first posts in this forum, with Daner posting every few days, to what it has become. It appears this year is mirroring 07


----------



## Triple L

Anyone who's crying about the no snow needs to read this... Atleast for me in the very busy year we've had I'm apprecaiting the downtime very much....

http://snowmagazineonline.texterity.com/snowmagazineonline/201111#pg50

But the other day I heard this and it kinda made me laugh "When your working your pissed off cause you think you should be home, and when your home your pissed off cause your bored LOL"


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Boredom*



Triple L;1389902 said:


> Anyone who's crying about the no snow needs to read this... Atleast for me in the very busy year we've had I'm apprecaiting the downtime very much....
> 
> http://snowmagazineonline.texterity.com/snowmagazineonline/201111#pg50
> 
> But the other day I heard this and it kinda made me laugh "When your working your pissed off cause you think you should be home, and when your home your pissed off cause your bored LOL"


Hey Chad, good article, thanks for posting it....

Loving my seasonal contracts this year


----------



## greywynd

I actually got to go out last night.....the only downside was having to leave a Christmas party a bit early to do it! I was already in Toronto, so may as well get some cash out of the deal. 

I was driving anyway, so offered to be a DD, and then the DD? for the salt run.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Merry Christmas every one! I took a break from building " 99 computers on the wall, 99 computers to go... " to post. Probably wont be around too much in the final hours of mad blitz here at the shop to come online. 

The wife and I are hosting a Turkey dinner on Christmas eve at our place for a great winter worker of mine and his two sons. I am really glad they can come, I know they have had some tough times and I hope this puts a smile on their face and keeps their chin up. 

Merry Christmas, Guys and gals


----------



## Mr.Markus

That's mighty nice of you Dean...you make a great Boss. Have a wonderful Christmas.

I'm bored since I got locked out of the fridge 2 days ago..... she hid my bolt cutters too.


----------



## snowplowchick

MIDTOWNPC;1389991 said:


> The wife and I are hosting a Turkey dinner on Christmas eve at our place for a great winter worker of mine and his two sons. I am really glad they can come, I know they have had some tough times and I hope this puts a smile on their face and keeps their chin up.
> 
> Merry Christmas, Guys and gals


Merry Xmas to everyone too. That is really kind of you to do that for your worker and his family.

Off to another holiday party.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Well i ended up going back home at around 4am or so and couldn't sleep so went out again and did some light salting of all the sites and i'm happy that i did!!...


----------



## musclecarboy

So my torque converter was cracked, not the front seal. Apparently its a common problem  Good thing it's Christmas, I might be able to pawn some gifts to pay for the built trans 

Merry Christmas to everyone, dont work too hard


----------



## schrader

Ended up doing a double salt run here. Had half an inch of frozen slush in the morning then snowed all day so we had to re salt everything. Always seems to be on the Friday and Saturday when we get it, don't want any slip and falls so we layer down good. Anyone working on christmas looks like we could get a bit.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Merry Christmas to everyone!
Hope we get the days off too!

My wish for X-Mas is good reliable weather forecasting!
At this point all I see is a repeat from last year when it comes to weather predictions.


----------



## adamhumberview

my wish is we get sunday- saturday of 1-2cm snow falls!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I wouldnt mind an 11:00pm news report that says nothing happening, and then after everyone goes to bed a BLIZZARD warning rolls in. 30cm monster.

Chad - did you buy daves vette, do work to it and not tell me?

http://autos.sympatico.ca/weird-aut...-vette-in-waterloo-runs-88-sec-quarter-miles#


----------



## Triple L

Daily driver load of crap... Never seen that car around here... If he was buying any parts locally there's only 1 speed shop here and he'd be in their calander of local cars... 

Very nice vette tho, I'd take a 2500HD thats just about as quick over that tho LOL


----------



## goel

CGM Inc.;1390205 said:


> My wish for X-Mas is good reliable weather forecasting!
> QUOTE]
> 
> You don't ask for much from Santa do you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

goel;1390516 said:


> CGM Inc.;1390205 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wish for X-Mas is good reliable weather forecasting!
> QUOTE]
> 
> You don't ask for much from Santa do you!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...just a peak at the "Naughty List."
Click to expand...


----------



## Alpha Property

cet;1389806 said:


> Are the golf courses open down there?


lol no they have been closed up for a while as far as I can tell, I'm not a golfer though


----------



## G.Landscape

Pretty sweet vet, also being in KW I can say I have never seen that. 

Although I did see a newer vet towing a trailer with a boat one time on my way out out town.....almost swerved off the road as I turn around to made sure I saw it right, haha


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1390311 said:


> I wouldnt mind an 11:00pm news report that says nothing happening, and then after everyone goes to bed a BLIZZARD warning rolls in. 30cm monster.
> 
> I think your sick. You need to get some help. :yow!:


----------



## Triple L

Westport Innovations announced the new natural gas Westport WiNG Power System will be available in Ford F-250 and F-350 Super Duty pickup trucks sold and serviced through authorized Ford dealers.

The F-250 and F-350 pickup trucks, based on Ford's new 6.2L hardened engine platform, can also run on ordinary gasoline. 

As part of the product launch with Ford Super Duty Pickup Trucks, Westport LD unveiled the new WiNG system, an advanced, integrated, bi-fuel system for passenger and commercial vehicles targeting fleet customers.

The Ford F-250 and F-350 pickups with the bi-fuel Westport WiNG Power System have undergone the same rigorous original equipment manufacturer testing for safety and durability required for all OEM products. Engineered at the new Westport technical facility in Plymouth, Mich., WiNG systems will be installed and the trucks will be ready to roll when they reach authorized Ford dealers. They are designed to meet both EPA 2012 and CARB 2012 standards.

Westport will demonstrate the WiNG-powered F-250 in a "ride and drive" at the Green Fleets conference in Grapevine, Texas, Oct. 3-4 and at the Natural Gas Vehicle Association conference in Fort Worth, Texas, Oct. 20-23. The F-250 and F-350 pickup trucks are expected to ship in the second quarter of 2012.

Pretty cool if GM did that for their gasser's as well...


----------



## Ducke

Got my Christmas wish a few days early.

:redbounce10 cm of the white stuff:bluebounc

Man I was getting worried that I was never going to see any of this stuff,
My wife had to stop me from running out in my pajama's and kissing the drifts this morning.

Well got to hit the old fart sack I am beat .
MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE.
from our household to yours.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Congrats*



Ducke;1390713 said:


> Got my Christmas wish a few days early.
> 
> :redbounce10 cm of the white stuff:bluebounc
> 
> Man I was getting worried that I was never going to see any of this stuff,
> My wife had to stop me from running out in my pajama's and kissing the drifts this morning.
> 
> Well got to hit the old fart sack I am beat .
> MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE.
> from our household to yours.


Congrats, now share the weath..... with your fellow Canadians out west... lol


----------



## StratfordPusher

*A beast*

Found on the web, looks ******* cool.....


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Snowing in the tropics.. A heavy coating but better than the nothing of the weeks gone by. Seems the weather might be making a turn for the better. Less Zonal flow and colder... Perhaps some snow too.

Chad good meeting you the other day, hope the sprayer works well for you. How was the pizza?

Anyone who has a Exmark salter .... There sealing system of the electric motors is terrible. 1.5 years old and salt is filtrating everything. Took the spinner apart painted everything and sealed with seam sealer. Has anyone determined any aftermarket options for there electric motors??


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Well, we're having a white Christmas but, really, minus 17??? And so last night would be the time that the 5-year-old furnace in my house decided to fry its mother board! Bit chilly in here this morning. At least there's lots of housework to do before the family shows up. Hope they all have long underwear.


----------



## JD Dave

StratfordPusher;1390723 said:


> Congrats, now share the weath..... with your fellow Canadians out west... lol


Conrats on the snow Ducke but I'd like ours to wait until the new year.


----------



## grandview

Thanks to your Canadian High pressure area I'm going to have a green Christmas! Thank You!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Heading out to pick up my final christmas gift for the lady friend......


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1390932 said:


> Heading out to pick up my final christmas gift for the lady friend......


I'd think Chad is smarter he just shops for himself on the Snapon truck.


----------



## rooferdave

R.G.PEEL;1390932 said:


> Heading out to pick up my final christmas gift for the lady friend......


do I hear queen's son "another one bites the dust" playing in the background of that post?


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1390925 said:


> Thanks to your Canadian High pressure area I'm going to have a green Christmas! Thank You!


Yes but the lake is still warm enough for you to get an above average season.


----------



## grandview

Nice nip ring for her!


----------



## rooferdave

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1390854 said:


> Snowing in the tropics.. A heavy coating but better than the nothing of the weeks gone by. Seems the weather might be making a turn for the better. Less Zonal flow and colder... Perhaps some snow too.
> 
> Chad good meeting you the other day, hope the sprayer works well for you. How was the pizza?
> 
> Anyone who has a Exmark salter .... There sealing system of the electric motors is terrible. 1.5 years old and salt is filtrating everything. Took the spinner apart painted everything and sealed with seam sealer. Has anyone determined any aftermarket options for there electric motors??


one of my suppliers is looking into that for me plow motors and also for salters, I will let you all know pricing when he gets back to me


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1390932 said:


> Heading out to pick up my final christmas gift for the lady friend......


Has the fluid film penetrated the knee and your going to be getting down on one knee buddy?


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1390932 said:


> Heading out to pick up my final christmas gift for the lady friend......


Nice gift but I doubt it's the final...................


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol, it is for this year markus! My wallet can guarantee that!!! I've been doing my stretches dean so it should bend far enough. GV next week she's my fiance, so keep her nipples out of your mind! Lol


----------



## snowplowchick

R.G.PEEL;1390958 said:


> Lol, it is for this year markus! My wallet can guarantee that!!! I've been doing my stretches dean so it should bend far enough. GV next week she's my fiance, so keep her nipples out of your mind! Lol


Congrats! Assuming she says yes, I mean.


----------



## cet

Congrats Grant.

My advice would be a long, long, long engagement.


----------



## greywynd

All these years of evolution, advice, and some guys are still doing that. One would think that they would learn by now? 

Grant, hope that she says yes, and have a good holiday this week. 

I guess that there is still hope that maybe it's a long engagement?  

Congratulations!!!


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1390958 said:


> Lol, it is for this year markus! My wallet can guarantee that!!! I've been doing my stretches dean so it should bend far enough. GV next week she's my fiance, so keep her nipples out of your mind! Lol


Does this mean I have to lay off the Quebec stripper jokes?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'd be insulted if you did dave. Those are funny. Going there monday for a week. To quebec, not the strippers. Chris and mark, long engagement out of the question. Prob this summer. Look at the bright side though, STAG PARTY!!!


----------



## greywynd

Does this mean you'll have to give up your VIP card for whiskey's?


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1390977 said:


> I'd be insulted if you did dave. Those are funny. Going there monday for a week. To quebec, not the strippers. Chris and mark, long engagement out of the question. Prob this summer. Look at the bright side though, STAG PARTY!!!


I agree, you should get married ASAP. Why should you have it better then the rest of us.

Jon has been engaged longer then most of us have been married.


----------



## Triple L

I still think your Crazy Grant but congrats anyways and best of luck!


----------



## rooferdave

why do brides smile as they walk down the aisle?

cause they know the've given their last.......oh nevermind


----------



## Triple L

Daff - good meeting you! After I climbed in the truck and seen the clock I just decided to book it home and I still got stuck behind the antiicers and Im pissed cause now I really have to wash my trailer good LOL

I agree on the snowex seals for the spinner motor... Myn was about 1/3rd the way full with salt... No idea how it got in there


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1390980 said:


> I agree, you should get married ASAP. Why should you have it better then the rest of us.
> 
> Jon has been engaged longer then most of us have been married.


I think Jon and Grant should go out on double dates. Once the girls get talking about all the details of the engagement............... I want a video of the card ride home for Jon.LOL


----------



## greywynd

Triple L;1390981 said:


> I still think your Crazy Grant but congrats anyways and best of luck!


This coming from the guy that buys Snap-On impact guns..... :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd;1390998 said:


> This coming from the guy that buys Snap-On impact guns..... :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


If he was a real man he'd buy this http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-toolbox-you-will-ever-see-W0QQAdIdZ312824438


----------



## Triple L

Haha I dare u... Your toolbox looks like its from the 70's...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1391010 said:


> Haha I dare u... Your toolbox looks like its from the 70's...


OK Mr Mastercraft.  Hmm why don't you drive over here and let my 70's tools put an Ebling hitch on that won't fit and wires that aren't long enough and drive another hour to change a fuse. LOL


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

You've been given alot of good advice Grant. 

A week of back to back episodes of Two and a Half Men may change your mind...

but if you've found "the coolest girl, who won't ever change and lets you do whatever you want and wont stop giving you what rooferdave is referring too"...(say that to yourself 20 times outloud) then Sir...you are a Better Man than all of us. 

Congrats.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1391024 said:


> OK Mr Mastercraft.  * Hmm *why don't you drive over here and let my 70's *tool*s put an Ebling hitch on that *won't fit *and wires that *aren't long enough *and drive another hour to change a fuse. LOL


bet thats not the first time you have heard that. (the bold) 

:laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, we are only at 5 years... oh god... that is long. Oh well, she hasn't left me yet, and Lily seems to actually like Grant for some reason! So they have a chance! 

Congrats Grant! Watch out for the Quebec propaganda litter when you are on a knee, it burns on contact when it touches an Ontarian.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

incase you get tired of telling people your getting married you could just show them this

remember marriage is the only war where you can sleep with the enemy


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1391036 said:


> bet thats not the first time you have heard that. (the bold)
> 
> :laughing:


Hahaha everyone should know how Dave feel thru a milk crate as well trying to do it... LOL

Even my buddy that last week said he "measures things for a living" couldn't get the hitch to fit... Whenever something pulls into your shop its blessed with good luck... I wount even get into the wiring cause that was a load of crap I don't care what anyone says...


----------



## snowplowchick

JD Dave;1391024 said:


> OK Mr Mastercraft.  Hmm why don't you drive over here and let my 70's tools put an Ebling hitch on that won't fit and wires that aren't long enough and drive another hour to change a fuse. LOL


Yes. It is not the brand of tool that matters, if the person using the tool doesn't have a clue.

Or something like that. How does that go?


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1391046 said:


> Hahaha everyone should know how u feel thru a milk crate as well trying to do it... LOL
> 
> Even my buddy that last week said he "measures things for a living" couldn't get the hitch to fit... Whenever something pulls into your shop its blessed with good luck... I wount even get into the wiring cause that was a load of crap I don't care what anyone says...


What does he measure, Igloo's in the spring. LOL


MIDTOWNPC;1391036 said:


> bet thats not the first time you have heard that. (the bold)
> 
> :laughing:


Ha ha, I think you just took the pressure off Chad.


----------



## Triple L

snowplowchick;1391049 said:


> Yes. It is not the brand of tool that matters, if the person using the tool doesn't have a clue.
> 
> Or something like that. How does that go?


And then he let's the guy with all the magic tricks go a few months later and has been lost ever since...


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1391044 said:


> incase you get tired of telling people your getting married you could just show them this
> 
> remember marriage is the only war where you can sleep with the enemy


I think CET should get that as a tattoo.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1391053 said:


> And then he let's the guy with all the magic tricks go a few months later...


I found a new magician.  I wish I had a video of that Fergus Pull, that would make you quiet.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1391059 said:


> I found a new magician.  I wish I had a video of that Fergus Pull, that would make you quiet.


I still think if I didn't have to drop 4 inches out of the hitch height at the line I woulda done good... I was doomed before I ever got hooked up with the truck already squatting... T bars didn't help much either  LOL

Drop down hitch is on the wishlist...


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1391056 said:


> I think CET should get that as a tattoo.


I've been married long enough to get a good nights sleep. 

I just got informed they are going away on boxing day and returning the 31st, so that means the 1st or 2nd.

My oldest left for California on the 19th and was coming home on the 30th. Got an email this week asking us to change his ticket until the 7th because he's going to New Mexico for a week. I think I missed out on a large part of life. This working for yourself really sucks at times.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1391075 said:


> I've been married long enough to get a good nights sleep.
> 
> I just got informed they are going away on boxing day and returning the 31st, so that means the 1st or 2nd.
> 
> My oldest left for California on the 19th and was coming home on the 30th. Got an email this week asking us to change his ticket until the 7th because he's going to New Mexico for a week. I think I missed out on a large part of life. This working for yourself really sucks at times.


Your and good dad and husband, at least they're having fun.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1391069 said:


> I still think if I didn't have to drop 4 inches out of the hitch height at the line I woulda done good... I was doomed before I ever got hooked up with the truck already squatting... T bars didn't help much either  LOL
> 
> Drop down hitch is on the wishlist...


Stop trying to reinvent the wheel. Get rid of the Detroit Wheels and you might come close to my stock truck.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1391093 said:


> Your and good dad and husband, at least they're having fun.


Now you sound like my wife just before she needs something.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1391075 said:


> I've been married long enough to get a good nights sleep.
> 
> I just got informed they are going away on boxing day and returning the 31st, so that means the 1st or 2nd.
> 
> My oldest left for California on the 19th and was coming home on the 30th. Got an email this week asking us to change his ticket until the 7th because he's going to New Mexico for a week. I think I missed out on a large part of life. This working for yourself really sucks at times.


Every successful person I know in business didn't start traveling till they they were in their late 40's. It was different work/play ethic a generation ago. I have friends who's 2 year old is more world traveled than I am.....


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1391100 said:


> Now you sound like my wife just before she needs something.


I think all wives are the same, probably husbands also.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1391102 said:


> Every successful person I know in business didn't start traveling till they they were in their late 40's. It was different work/play ethic a generation ago. I have friends who's 2 year old is more world traveled than I am.....


So your saying I should have started a few years ago. :laughing:

Just joking with you guys. The last few years we have taken the time to travel some.

I would love to go to the west coast with the trailer but I think that would be a 4 week minimum adventure. Maybe in a year or 2. I have to say the east coast was great. Staying at the Bay of Fundy was a great family vacation. Picking my oldest up from the army base in Gagetown on Friday and dropping him back Sunday night wasn't perfect but we fit a lot of things in those 2 weekends.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I believe a little sacrifice today returns tenfold dividends tomorrow. I sometimes feel like you Chris but we really have to try to always look at the bright side of things and be thankful and greatful for what you have and not what you dont. That being said...Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## cet

There are many less fortunate people today and some struggling bad. Every generation seems to want more and more. Try and find a new home under 1500 square feet, next to impossible. I grew up in 1350 with 3 sisters and because of that we spent a lot of time together.

Merry Christmas to all. 

We open our presents tonight because my wife is from a German upbringing. It will sure be different with my oldest away and my Father-In-Law on a cruise.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1391115 said:


> I believe a little sacrifice today returns tenfold dividends tomorrow. I sometimes feel like you Chris but we really have to try to always look at the bright side of things and be thankful and greatful for what you have and not what you dont. That being said...Merry Christmas to you all!


I think you have to find some even ground. You still need to have some fun now but as long as your making smart investments for the future you'll be fine. I know a guy who's family has travelled all over but he bought his house in 1984 and he still lives in it and owes almost as much as it's worth. It's nice to work hard but there is more to life then that. I guess that's why I still act like a kid sometimes, it's nice to let go every once in while.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Pristine PM ltd;1391037 said:


> haha, we are only at 5 years... oh god... that is long. Oh well, she hasn't left me yet, and Lily seems to actually like Grant for some reason! So they have a chance!
> 
> Congrats Grant! Watch out for the Quebec propaganda litter when you are on a knee, it burns on contact when it touches an Ontarian.


I do kind of feel like a whooore in a church when I'm over there par ce que je suis anglais and all. But fron what suzanne tells me I dont actually have to kneel. Just stoop down a bit no?

And mark, how dare you? I have no such VIP card.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1391127 said:


> Try and find a new home under 1500 square feet, next to impossible.


People need a minimum of 1500 sq. Feet for storage to keep all the stupid crap everyone buys that you admire for a few minutes then it sits around forever and ever... Everyone gets brainwashed with the marketing that you need to buy and buy and buy... Can you imagine when todays kids grow up what things will be like...

Overpackaging is getting a little out of control IMO as well... Last week I bought a window that was about 7" wide... The box was 4' wide... My electric fan, 7" big, the box was over 2' big... Such a waste of resources


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1391183 said:


> People need a minimum of 1500 sq. Feet for storage to keep all the stupid crap everyone buys that you admire for a few minutes then it sits around forever and ever... Everyone gets brainwashed with the marketing that you need to buy and buy and buy... Can you imagine when todays kids grow up what things will be like...
> 
> Overpackaging is getting a little out of control IMO as well... Last week I bought a window that was about 7" wide... The box was 4' wide... My electric fan, 7" big, the box was over 2' big... Such a waste of resources


what were the windows for?


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1391187 said:


> what were the windows for?


To put glass where it once was... Duh


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

just finished my wrapping job and addressed the card
she has a good sence of humor. Thumbs Up


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Nicely done dean!! Depending what's in that box it may be true! Lol


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That's sweet Dean! Hopefully the card makes it so she isn't disappointed with whats inside! haha

Grant - it was muddy! That was my excuse and she still doesn't forget it!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mine will be "the french earth burns my knee. 
I'm either going to do it in old quebec city or on valcartier mountain.


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1391212 said:


> Mine will be "the french earth burns my knee.
> I'm either going to do it in old quebec city or on valcartier mountain.


The mountain sounds risky. If she says no you might jump.


----------



## greywynd

Or he may jump if she says yes and he realizes what he's done! :laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1391127 said:


> We open our presents tonight because my wife is from a German upbringing. It will sure be different with my oldest away and my Father-In-Law on a cruise.


same here! Can't "beat" a german wife :laughing: just not sure where all the shopping is coming from


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1391183 said:


> Such a waste of resources


just like salting to cover your a$$


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Probably pretty offside, but my italian friend told me the secret to why italian wives seem to do everything their husbands want. He says the day you get in from the honeymoon you walk in the door and hit her so hard it knocks her back 3 meters. When she says "why'd you do that?" You tell her "Now, just imagine if you did something wrong!"


----------



## snowplowchick

R.G.PEEL;1391265 said:


> Probably pretty offside, but my italian friend told me the secret to why italian wives seem to do everything their husbands want. He says the day you get in from the honeymoon you walk in the door and hit her so hard it knocks her back 3 meters. When she says "why'd you do that?" You tell her "Now, just imagine if you did something wrong!"


Definitely off side. lol

Shouldn't you be out with the rest of the male gender, Christmas shopping?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Posting from bB doing just that


----------



## Elite_Maint

cet;1391241 said:


> The mountain sounds risky. If she says no you might jump.


This made me LMFAO!!!!....


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

http://link.brightcove.com/services...k9n161rxAUbRKUHVmDGRBSHx-N&bctid=958137284001

Cool idea!!!


----------



## cet

Stefan are you saying most German women don't like to shop? I'm sure I got the 1% then.

My wife, daughter and 10 YO son are going to Kentucky on Monday. My wife drives a Kia Sorento. It is the 5 seat version with a pretty big truck area. I just spent the last 3 hours running around looking for some roof rack crossers so I could put the roof carrier on. She thought she wouldn't have enough room for everything after she went shopping. I think while she's driving to Kentucky I better run around and try to max out the Visa card before she gets there.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1391376 said:


> http://link.brightcove.com/services...k9n161rxAUbRKUHVmDGRBSHx-N&bctid=958137284001
> 
> Cool idea!!!


I get asked by lots of customers if I know of a secure winter storage for their cars.....


----------



## cet

Looks like they added a bit of snow for tonight and tomorrow. I have 1 old age home to do. I guess I will just get up at 7 and go over and do it with the fertilizer spreader. It's really small and it's to far to go to the shop just to get the salt truck.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1391413 said:


> Looks like they added a bit of snow for tonight and tomorrow. I have 1 old age home to do. I guess I will just get up at 7 and go over and do it with the fertilizer spreader. It's really small and it's to far to go to the shop just to get the salt truck.


I'm in the same boat, except I put half a load on this morning and I sleep over my truck. Thinking I might wear my Santa outfit....freak out some kids.


----------



## cet

This is when I'm glad I don't have my Housing York any more. I plowed 2 Christmas days of the 4 years I had the contract. It is the business but sucks when it happens. With a cm or 2 coming I would just put the salt down now and eat the cost if it doesn't come. When everyone goes to bed tonight I might just go over and salt tonight. I have some treated salt on the truck now so I know it will stay around if I lay it down heavy. I just hate salting sidewalks heavy because that can be a safety hazard on it's own.


----------



## JD Dave

You guys this Chiquita Banana crap.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1391431 said:


> This is when I'm glad I don't have my Housing York any more. I plowed 2 Christmas days of the 4 years I had the contract. It is the business but sucks when it happens. With a cm or 2 coming I would just put the salt down now and eat the cost if it doesn't come. When everyone goes to bed tonight I might just go over and salt tonight. I have some treated salt on the truck now so I know it will stay around if I lay it down heavy. I just hate salting sidewalks heavy because that can be a safety hazard on it's own.


I'm preying for no snow tonight, it will ruin xmas morning for me if it snows more than 1cm. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1391454 said:


> You guys this Chiquita Banana crap.


I think you missed a few words in there. Into the turtles and beers again? I think the turtles are loosing again.Thumbs Up

No competition here, I don't have any turtles and the beer is in the garage so I can't run out of cold ones.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1391459 said:


> I'm preying for no snow tonight, it will ruin xmas morning for me if it snows more than 1cm. Merry Christmas to all.


Years ago there were some Church groups that used to rent school space before they could afford their own place. They always had Christmas Eve Mass. It sucked when we had to look after that.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1391464 said:


> I think you missed a few words in there. Into the turtles and beers again? I think the turtles are loosing again.Thumbs Up
> 
> No competition here, I don't have any turtles and the beer is in the garage so I can't run out of cold ones.


Haha "preying" Paging dr. Freud...........Classic.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1391464 said:


> I think you missed a few words in there. Into the turtles and beers again? I think the turtles are loosing again.Thumbs Up
> 
> No competition here, I don't have any turtles and the beer is in the garage so I can't run out of cold ones.


No turtles but I am drinking. Have to go to church in a hour so I can't drink very much.


----------



## rooferdave

any more thoughts on tonight? I was told to be ready to go salting for 4 a.m.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1391397 said:


> Stefan are you saying most German women don't like to shop? I'm sure I got the 1% then.
> 
> My wife, daughter and 10 YO son are going to Kentucky on Monday. My wife drives a Kia Sorento. It is the 5 seat version with a pretty big truck area. I just spent the last 3 hours running around looking for some roof rack crossers so I could put the roof carrier on. She thought she wouldn't have enough room for everything after she went shopping. I think while she's driving to Kentucky I better run around and try to max out the Visa card before she gets there.


More the spending money part! We just had our X-Mas dinner and presents


----------



## cet

rooferdave;1391582 said:


> any more thoughts on tonight? I was told to be ready to go salting for 4 a.m.


I only have 1 place that needs to be done and I just got back in from doing it. I had a DD. Most likely fine to go but this time of year who needs to take chances. My daughter drove me. First time she has ever driven a truck. It was only a small site but a seniors home so I'm taking no chances and I don't feel like getting up at 4am.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Calling for 5cm here for me tomorrow. 
Apartments and condos are really all I worry about. And the downtown sidewalks to the ice rink and Christmas lights


----------



## B&E snowplowing

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL

I hope Santa is good to everyone, stay safe and have a great day

Brian


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1391604 said:


> Calling for 5cm here for me tomorrow.
> Apartments and condos are really all I worry about. And the downtown sidewalks to the ice rink and Christmas lights


The temperature looks pretty good and TWN is calling for a little less.


----------



## grandview

Does Santa go through Canada or the the States first?


----------



## cet

Well he's already been here so I'm going to say Canada.

Have a Merry Christmas GV.


----------



## grandview

To all you Canucks,Merry Christmas!


----------



## snowman4

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## OntarioGuy

Merry Christmas everone! stay safe and leave cookies for Santa!


----------



## Alpha Property

merry christmas boys and girltymusic


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

why is EC and Weather Network saying it is snowing right now...


----------



## greywynd

Heck with the snow right now, long range is currently calling for +4 and +7 highs at the end of the week??


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Merry Christmas everyone*



greywynd;1391723 said:


> Heck with the snow right now, long range is currently calling for +4 and +7 highs at the end of the week??


Merry Christmas everyone and all the best for 2012.....


----------



## jg244888

Pristine PM ltd;1391716 said:


> why is EC and Weather Network saying it is snowing right now...


just a light dusting so far at 401


----------



## Elite_Maint

Merry Christmas everyone! Have a good one!...


----------



## rooferdave

Merry Christmas all! 12:36 and no snow yet in scarlem!


----------



## mikegooseman

*..*

Merry Christmas everyone ! God bless us and our families..


----------



## Elite_Maint

no snow in Vaughan yet either... all my places are closed tomorrow anyways so I'm good!


----------



## Triple L

Have a great day with your family guys! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## grandview

Merry Christmas and may snow only fall in Canada!


----------



## cet

Merry Christmas to all and have fun on this very busy day.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Today ended up being a good day... let see how this mixed precipitation ends up working out...maybe a salt run tonight?!?


----------



## CGM Inc.

E Maintenance;1391902 said:


> Today ended up being a good day... let see how this mixed precipitation ends up working out...maybe a salt run tonight?!?


If we get a repeat of last night then most likely not.


----------



## JD Dave

I love xmas, it seems I spend half the day putting kids toys together and then the next half putting them back together. I wish I owned a life size Barbie Motorhome.


----------



## Triple L

Pink would suit you just nice LOL


----------



## schrader

Merry X mas to all, nice a quite here so far. Not a big fan of the mixed precip over the holidays, the tourist seem to have enough trouble walking on the bare pavement let alone anything icy. Time will tell looks like a roller coster of temps this week.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*This not yours*



JD Dave;1391929 said:


> I love xmas, it seems I spend half the day putting kids toys together and then the next half putting them back together. I wish I owned a life size Barbie Motorhome.


Is this not yours Dave ?


----------



## Triple L

I can't stop laughing!!!!!! Wayy too funny!!!

Nice one Al


----------



## StratfordPusher

*This not yours*



JD Dave;1391929 said:


> I love xmas, it seems I spend half the day putting kids toys together and then the next half putting them back together. I wish I owned a life size Barbie Motorhome.


Is this not yours Dave ?

Kinda positive it is


----------



## grandview

JD's Christmas date for the motor home.


----------



## ff1221

Nice GV!

Merry Christmas To All!!!

My buddy came up for Christmas and we went out for a Christmas ride, bit of an adventure in the first ten seconds, pay attention to the audio, and have a good laugh everyone is allright!


----------



## TLG99

Well, I was going to wait for some snow before I posted this season....but we all know how that's going so far,lol.

Only 2 partial salt runs so far. Starting to get anxious a bit....i like to see our snow team in action on a few small storms before something big comes. With the mild temps, the lakes are still wide open and that means lake effect snows, which can be challenging around here.

Anyway.....Merry Christmas everyone!.....stay safe and have fun.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

i am stuffed! Merry Christmas everyone, I hope there was no craziness at anyone's house and it was a nice fun evening. Aren't families fun! haha


----------



## Mr.Markus

I feel like the dog......................and too all a good night!


----------



## cet

The dog looks on high alert. Both ears straight up.


----------



## grandview

He's listening for leftovers.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1392102 said:


> i am stuffed! Merry Christmas everyone, I hope there was no craziness at anyone's house and it was a nice fun evening. Aren't families fun! haha


That's why I'm very glad to not have any family on the continent


----------



## JD Dave

We had my family for dinner on Fri, then Christmas breakfast at my MIL's and then had my wife's family all over for dinner last night. Thought I'd let the wife sleep in as she's been working nonstop.


I knew when I posted "Barbie Motorhome" you guys would enjoy that. I can also gauruntee AL and Chad would be the first ones who want to go for a ride. GV could bring the entertainment. Now that I think about it Chad does look like a ******* Ken. LOL


----------



## snowplowchick

JD Dave;1392322 said:


> I knew when I posted "Barbie Motorhome" you guys would enjoy that. I can also gauruntee AL and Chad would be the first ones who want to go for a ride. GV could bring the entertainment. Now that I think about it Chad does look like a ******* Ken. LOL


I am shocked no one has made a comment yet.

Must resist.


----------



## Triple L

Looks like you crazys are gonna get your wish tmr... 5cm arrrrrr


----------



## snowplowchick

Triple L;1392337 said:


> Looks like you crazys are gonna get your wish tmr... 5cm arrrrrr


I only see 5 cms for your neck of the woods. 1-3 or close to 1 everywhere else.

Don't scare me like that!


----------



## Alpha Property

or nothing but rain down my way


----------



## cet

We have 5cm on one and 2cm on the other. Supposed to be +2 so we will just wait and see.


----------



## TLG99

Yeah, they are forecasting anywhere from 1-4 cms for tomorrow....but the temp never drops below 1 degree here. Gets pretty cold on Wednesday though.

I am heading to the shop this afternoon to get plows on, maybe load some salt. Rather do this now and forget about it, then to have to potentially scramble around at 3am.

We shall see.....has to happen at some point, I guess.


----------



## forbidden

At least we had a white christmas. Now just snow and get it over with.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

So we ended up with a white Christmas after all - enough to cover the grass early Friday and another 5 cms yesterday evening. Now the Weather Network is showing "scattered flurries" tomorrow with an accumulation of up to 10 cms. Must be going to be pretty heavy flurries when they happen. Environment Canada isn't giving any accumulations other than "2 cms" on Tuesday. A friend of mine always refers to meteorologists as "weather guessers".


----------



## R.G.PEEL

A couple inches on the ground in montreal. I'm at a restaurant .5 hour west of quebec city now and there's about 6" I just enjoyed doing my first E brake slides in the lot, which has been packed hard by cars, but not plowed..... At 3pm!!!


----------



## dingybigfoot

Forecasts have changed again.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1392572 said:


> A couple inches on the ground in montreal. I'm at a restaurant .5 hour west of quebec city now and there's about 6" I just enjoyed doing my first E brake slides in the lot, which has been packed hard by cars, but not plowed..... At 3pm!!!


Grant u failed to mention the results......


----------



## R.G.PEEL

So far she has only opened a coffee maker. She's getting the shiny present in quebec in the next few days when the timing is right. I'm super-romantic


----------



## R.G.PEEL

So far she has only opened a coffee maker. She's getting the shiny present in quebec in the next few days when the timing is right. I'm super-romantic


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1392596 said:


> So far she has only opened a coffee maker. She's getting the shiny present in quebec in the next few days when the timing is right. I'm super-romantic


You didn't manage to get her drunk enough on Christmas?
Or you chickened out?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Doing it in frenchys hometown.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1392607 said:


> You didn't manage to get her drunk enough on Christmas?
> Or you chickened out?


I think it was more she wasn't drunk enough. On a serious note I think it's nice to pop the question in front of friends and family at the gentlemens club they met at.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol, that's not where we met jerk. It was spring break in panama city with tequila involved!! That's romantic!


----------



## grandview

Happy Boxing Day!


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1392641 said:


> I think it was more she wasn't drunk enough. On a serious note I think it's nice to pop the question in front of friends and family at the gentlemens club they met at.


Still covering his A$$. There's no way she will say no in a crowd.

Maybe he's stalling long enough hoping Jon might call him back in an emergency.


----------



## cet

grandview;1392669 said:


> Happy Boxing Day!


Sunny and +3, it is a happy boxing day.


----------



## cet

Anyone watching the Junior game. Their off to a good start.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1392683 said:


> Anyone watching the Junior game. Their off to a good start.


Definitely a nail-biter. Are they at 10 yet?


----------



## cet

Closing in on it. 7


----------



## grandview

cet;1392671 said:


> Still covering his A$$. There's no way she will say no in a crowd.
> 
> Maybe he's stalling long enough hoping Jon might call him back in an emergency.


You never know!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Is 5 cm really a winter storm warning now or do they have a certain # of these they have to give out?


----------



## Triple L

Forsale - RAM mount laptop, tablet holder for pickup... Mounts your laptop just like in the cop cars... Fits GM pickups to very easy to make it work in fords or dodges...

Like new condition, I paid quite a bit for it but online right now they're $300, selling this for $100


----------



## R.G.PEEL

grandview;1392737 said:


> You never know!


Lol, if that happens the jeweller already said he'd take it back. I covered that base.


----------



## Triple L

Ram mount is SOLD...


----------



## DeVries

Mr.Markus;1392740 said:


> Is 5 cm really a winter storm warning now or do they have a certain # of these they have to give out?


What weather are you checking? E.C says nothing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries;1392790 said:


> What weather are you checking? E.C says nothing.


It was WN... It's gone now Must've been a kolbassa coma flashback.

Back down to a cm tonight too.


----------



## snowplowchick

DeVries;1392790 said:


> What weather are you checking? E.C says nothing.


Weather network has a "STORM WATCH" in red above the forecast for S. Ontario and Quebec.



Mr.Markus;1392793 said:


> It was WN... It's gone now Must've been a kolbassa coma flashback.


It is still there!?

Cut and pasted

Parts of southern Ontario and Quebec will experience a mix of snow and rain over the next two days.

The storm comes courtesy of a low moving in from the prairies and a low from the southern U.S. Once combined, a moisture-heavy system will be created -- bringing below-freezing temperatures, rain and snow into the region.

"The major concern with this system is that it will bring the first significant snowfalls for many communities in southern Ontario and southern Quebec," says Amanda De Monte, a meteorologist at The Weather Network.

The Ottawa Valley may see up to 15 cm of snow accumulate throughout the day on Tuesday, and Montreal is expected to receive about 20 cm. The sharp drop in temperature will increase the risk of flash freezing throughout the GTA, and motorists should prepare for a slippery commute Tuesday morning.

Holiday travellers destined for Ottawa are being encouraged to drive into the city Monday ahead of the storm, or delay travel plans until Thursday, when the conditions begin to clear.


----------



## DeVries

Yup see it now too. Looks like just rain for us.


----------



## Alpha Property

some how I like the look of just rain... especialy with that much of it coming. I need a couple of nice easy snow falls for me and my other driver to get use to the new route and work out the bug's and overlaps


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Good day for a car wash...

first december where all I have done is an oil change. cheers to seasonal


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1392832 said:


> Good day for a car wash...
> 
> first december where all I have done is an oil change. cheers to seasonal


And really you didn't even do that.  Nice looking trucks Dean.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1392848 said:


> And really you didn't even do that.  Nice looking trucks Dean.


Oh your right, I dont fix anything... I mean just pay for it. $95 x 3 is much better then some of the decembers I have had.
Thanks. means alot comming from a gm guy. lol 
Stock pilled a few prepaid diesel cards before the year end


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1392852 said:


> Oh your right, I dont fix anything... I mean just pay for it. $95 x 3 is much better then some of the decembers I have had.
> Thanks. means alot comming from a gm guy. lol
> Stock pilled a few prepaid diesel cards before the year end


Seasonal is awesome this winter. My numbers are nothing compared to years past but sure beats having to work for your monthly cheque.

Sweet trucks, I really want to see an a$$ blade in person.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

musclecarboy;1392864 said:


> Seasonal is awesome this winter. My numbers are nothing compared to years past but sure beats having to work for your monthly cheque.
> 
> Sweet trucks, I really want to see an a$$ blade in person.


I could bring it in one thursday when I get parts... Im always looking for someone to buy lunch


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1392852 said:


> Oh your right, I dont fix anything... I mean just pay for it. $95 x 3 is much better then some of the decembers I have had.
> Thanks. means alot comming from a gm guy. lol
> Stock pilled a few prepaid diesel cards before the year end


Changing oil is a PITA on a pickup even if you have a good place to do it. I like doing the service on equipment but don't really enjoy doing the trucks. Dec 98 was exactly like this Dec and we all know how Jan 99 turned out. we shall see what happens.


----------



## Triple L

Just did an oil change and grease job on 1 of the trucks today... Everythings easy enough except 3 grease points on a GM... Save those for last and when your done you walk away and say enough of that truck LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1392875 said:


> Changing oil is a PITA on a pickup even if you have a good place to do it. I like doing the service on equipment but don't really enjoy doing the trucks. Dec 98 was exactly like this Dec and we all know how Jan 99 turned out. we shall see what happens.


in 99 I almost went broke in the computer store cause no one would buy a computer before 2000 when they were all set to blow up. It was my first year and back then computers were more then 3x what they are worth now. I could barely stock anything and it went bad faster then lettuce. Things worked out after that payup

The look on Rex's face was priceless when he opened the bone. He use to be locked in a cage, never got a bone, and had 1 toy and 1 blanket. When we got him he didnt even know how to ask to outside he was so use to just holding it. He is a little spoiled now.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1392878 said:


> Just did an oil change and grease job on 1 of the trucks today... Everythings easy enough except 3 grease points on a GM... Save those for last and when your done you walk away and say enough of that truck LOL


I thought only 2 were hard to get, glad you found the missing one.  Not sure if you have a 90 degree fitting on your grease gun but it makes getting the pit arm fitting a breeze.


----------



## grandview

MIDTOWNPC;1392879 said:


> The look on Rex's face was priceless when he opened the bone. He use to be locked in a cage, never got a bone, and had 1 toy and 1 blanket. When we got him he didnt even know how to ask to outside he was so use to just holding it. He is a little spoiled now.


You talking about your dog or your wife/gf?


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1392879 said:


> in 99 I almost went broke in the computer store cause no one would buy a computer before 2000 when they were all set to blow up. It was my first year and back then computers were more then 3x what they are worth now. I could barely stock anything and it went bad faster then lettuce. Things worked out after that payup
> 
> The look on Rex's face was priceless when he opened the bone. He use to be locked in a cage, never got a bone, and had 1 toy and 1 blanket. When we got him he didnt even know how to ask to outside he was so use to just holding it. He is a little spoiled now.


I remember getting our Dalmation a bone that big when she was a pup. She wanted to take it outside and bury it, to bad she didn't fit through the fence when she was running at full tilt. She never touched that bone again. LOL


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1392875 said:


> Changing oil is a PITA on a pickup even if you have a good place to do it. I like doing the service on equipment but don't really enjoy doing the trucks. Dec 98 was exactly like this Dec and we all know how Jan 99 turned out. we shall see what happens.


You keep reminding everyone of that.

One more time and I might have to pay you a visit. Let me know when the beers are winning over the turtles again and I will be over. They old guy needs an advantage.

Looks like I might be alone for New Years Eve. They say they are returning the 31st but I'm offering even odds they don't leave until the 1st. They didn't even make it out of Canada before they hit the Coach outlet.


----------



## grandview

Chris,you need 2 sets of books. Real one and the one you show your wife on how much your not making!


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1392889 said:


> You keep reminding everyone of that.
> 
> One more time and I might have to pay you a visit. Let me know when the beers are winning over the turtles again and I will be over. They old guy needs an advantage.
> 
> Looks like I might be alone for New Years Eve. They say they are returning the 31st but I'm offering even odds they don't leave until the 1st. They didn't even make it out of Canada before they hit the Coach outlet.


We could meet on Thursday again for lunch. We'll leave Keiths credit card out this time. LOL All would be welcome.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1392881 said:


> I thought only 2 were hard to get, glad you found the missing one.  Not sure if you have a 90 degree fitting on your grease gun but it makes getting the pit arm fitting a breeze.


I never knew they even made one... Gonna have to get one of those! Thanks


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

grandview;1392886 said:


> You talking about your dog or your wife/gf?


she got a bone for xmas too but is more like a tiger then a k9
Thumbs Up :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1392894 said:


> Chris,you need 2 sets of books. Real one and the one you show your wife on how much your not making!


The problem is those are the reals books


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1392895 said:


> We could meet on Thursday again for lunch. We'll leave Keiths credit card out this time. LOL All would be welcome.


Maybe we should call ahead on Wed. and they might have it ready by Thursday.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1392896 said:


> I never knew they even made one... Gonna have to get one of those! Thanks


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0CZNXE9YBZN07WCY3MZ4


MIDTOWNPC;1392901 said:


> she got a bone for xmas too but is more like a tiger then a k9
> Thumbs Up :laughing:


I'm going to leave this one alone.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1392910 said:


> Maybe we should call ahead on Wed. and they might have it ready by Thursday.


But we wouldn't get 50% off. It really couldn't have worked out better for us. Not so much for Keith.


----------



## cet

grandview;1392894 said:


> Chris,you need 2 sets of books. Real one and the one you show your wife on how much your not making!


My wife has never seen the books. Not sure I can make heads or tails of them most days. My accountant said I'm old school but it works for me. He wanted everything on a computer program but I never got to that this year. With 5 days left I don't see it happening.:laughing:

I joke about all her shopping but she never buys stuff unless it's a real deal. I'm sure if I put my golfing bills beside he shopping bills I might lose.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1392916 said:


> But we wouldn't get 50% off. It really couldn't have worked out better for us. Not so much for Keith.


I don't know about you but mine was 100% off.


----------



## cet

Chad I would have bought that damn thing. To slow this time. Maybe you should PM me next time what you have.


----------



## greywynd

cet;1392671 said:


> Still covering his A$$. There's no way she will say no in a crowd.
> 
> Maybe he's stalling long enough hoping Jon might call him back in an emergency.


Since I'm helping to cover for him, I hope things don't get to that point! Going to leave home in a few minutes to head to my 'plowing home', I've got a spot in Brooklin that I crash at to get me closer to the action.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1392922 said:


> Chad I would have bought that damn thing. To slow this time. Maybe you should PM me next time what you have.


ABSOLUTLY I WILL... Buddy who bought it tryed jewin me down for about 20 minutes and when it was all said and done he still got a really good deal... I like your style much better LOL...


----------



## cet

greywynd;1392929 said:


> Since I'm helping to cover for him, I hope things don't get to that point! Going to leave home in a few minutes to head to my 'plowing home', I've got a spot in Brooklin that I crash at to get me closer to the action.


Nothing is supposed to happen tonight.


----------



## greywynd

Yea I know, but when it's iffy as to when it may hit in the morning, I'd rather be closer anyway. Seems that if I stay home, I always end up fighting traffic, but if I'm nearby it's no issue. Have some stuff at the shop to do, and always have computer/paperwork to do that I take along.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1392938 said:


> Nothing is supposed to happen tonight.


then his place in brooklyn must be more fun then home. :laughing:


----------



## cet

Triple L;1392930 said:


> ABSOLUTLY I WILL... Buddy who bought it tryed jewin me down for about 20 minutes and when it was all said and done he still got a really good deal... I like your style much better LOL...


Man you're asking $100 bucks, what's he want to pay $80.:laughing:

Ok I have this funny story and it will be a long post but I'm bored and it was great.

We were selling my wife's Caravan. It had under 100,000 km and it was mint. I was asking $4200. We had already bought her new car so I was keeping at my parents a few blocks from my house. My parents we in Florida and I could keep it in the garage. This Arab guy shows up in full dress with his buddy. I pull the van out of the garage and show it to them. He offer's me $500 for it. I said buddy your crazy. He then offered me $750. I told him I would give it to habitat for humanity for free before I gave it to him for that. He said how low would I go and I told him $4000. He asked if my wife was home and I told him yes. So he said He couldn't go over $2500. I said that's fine but your not buying this van. He said do I mind if he talks to my wife. I said not at all. So I jump in the van to put it back in the garage while he is walking to the front door. I get out close the door and he finally come's back from the front door. He said I thought you said your wife was home. I said she is. He say's why won't she answer the door. I said I don't live here. Man that was priceless. When I drove away he was still standing in my parent's driveway.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1392943 said:


> then his place in brooklyn must be more fun then home. :laughing:


You haven't been married long enough to have figured that out.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I just found out that the same books at chapters are about half the price if you order them online from chapters and they give you free shipping. thats crazy


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1392922 said:


> Chad I would have bought that damn thing. To slow this time. Maybe you should PM me next time what you have.


I have one that's like brand new I'll sell you for $150. Will fit your truck perfect.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1392948 said:


> Man you're asking $100 bucks, what's he want to pay $80.:laughing:


Funny enough, he wanted it for $50 and wouldnt go above $75... Gotta love the lowballers eh  No wonder how they get soo rich....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I hope the guy doesnt go an steal the van now. 
and just for the record I wasnt the one who tried to buy chad's laptop truck stand. good deal though.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1392958 said:


> I have one that's like brand new I'll sell you for $150. Will fit your truck perfect.


Sounds perfect. I'll take it. We can meet for lunch.

Chad and Keith do you want to meet for lunch again.


----------



## Triple L

You can just give the $150 to me, thanks Chris


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1392968 said:


> I hope the guy doesnt go an steal the van now.
> and just for the record I wasnt the one who tried to buy chad's laptop truck stand. good deal though.


That was a few years ago but I bet I would have gotten more through insurance.

I sold the last one this summer. It also had less then 100,000 but I sold it to my dental hygienist. Figured I better give her a good deal, she can inflict a lot of pain. Not to mention she's pretty easy on the eye's.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

how do you advertise them... "lady driven, to mall and back" 
"will trade for smaller car so she can't buy as much"


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1392969 said:


> Sounds perfect. I'll take it. We can meet for lunch.
> 
> Chad and Keith do you want to meet for lunch again.


Sound good. Chad don't hate the player, hate the game.


----------



## greywynd

If you guys are talking lunch this week, I can likely make it depending on the location, well, and the weather of course!!


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1392980 said:


> Sound good. Chad don't hate the player, hate the game.


Maybe Dave will pay for lunch. I guessing he just burned you.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1392980 said:


> Sound good. Chad don't hate the player, hate the game.


thats too funny! I love it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1392982 said:


> Maybe Dave will pay for lunch. I guessing he just burned you.


he just burned chad on your dime. lol


----------



## Triple L

Im sure he'll upsize the trade agreement we made :waving:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

early bird gets the worm, 

SECOND mouse gets the cheese. :laughing:


----------



## cet

That's OK. It's worth an easy $150 IMO. Kids will have to have KD for a week.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1392988 said:


> Im sure he'll upsize the trade agreement we made :waving:


I will, I'll let you drive me lunch.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1392990 said:


> early bird gets the worm,
> 
> SECOND mouse gets the cheese. :laughing:


Poor guys you buy the computers off and resale them. You should give them a refund.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1392996 said:


> Poor guys you buy the computers off and resale them. You should give them a refund.


oh please.

you should see what I ordered online this boxing day. Its great having lots of address.
please ship to unit2 unit2a uh 1 for store pickup and thanks for being 40% off.
plus airmiles for vegas?

Im impressed that you didnt even have to shelf that for any amount of time.


----------



## Triple L

Now if someone would just buy the inverted blowers I have ...


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1393002 said:


> oh please.
> 
> you should see what I ordered online this boxing day. Its great having lots of address.
> please ship to unit2  unit2a uh 1 for store pickup and thanks for being 40% off.
> plus airmiles for vegas?
> 
> Im impressed that you didnt even have to shelf that for any amount of time.


LOL You guys ever think Chris and I are just pulling Chads leg? I need it for my pull truck. Thought I better say something because Chads probably shopping online for a Voodoo JD Dave doll.


----------



## cet

Triple L;1393005 said:


> Now if someone would just buy the inverted blowers I have ...


If Dave buy's one I would be skeptical. I don't need one, I'm still trying to retire but my wife on a shopping trip doesn't look good right now.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1393010 said:


> LOL You guys ever think Chris and I are just pulling Chads leg? I need it for my pull truck. Thought I better say something because Chads probably shopping online for a Voodoo JD Dave doll.


Dean was in there pretty deep. I thought you PM'd him to for support.


----------



## JD Dave

This is soooooo Chris and his wife. LOL


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1393013 said:


> Dean was in there pretty deep. I thought you PM'd him to for support.


Dean's in retail so he knows how it works. LOL


----------



## cet

Sure change the subject now your in neck deep.

Ikea would be cheap. It's the small boxes that scare the crap out of me.

I'll see if I can find the last ebay link she is working on.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1393010 said:


> LOL You guys ever think Chris and I are just pulling Chads leg? I need it for my pull truck. Thought I better say something because Chads probably shopping online for a Voodoo JD Dave doll.


I was just about to turn the laptop off and go up into my room and cry :laughing:


----------



## cet

Triple L;1393019 said:


> I was just about to turn the laptop off and go up into my room and cry :laughing:


Your not allowed to cry unless it's snowing.

Chad I'll give you $110 for it. LOL


----------



## greywynd

Sounds like Chad could do a better auction on this than his tires!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I love my inlaws but............

Just drove my Brother in law back to Kitchener.... couple of years ago I made the same drive and he left his keys in my house. I was not pleased. So I say no problem this year, it'll give my wife time to visit with her dad. I just got back and found the house empty, with this note on the fridge. Classic................


----------



## cet

I think Dave got burned on this one.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Notebook-La...677?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item48435e63a5


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1393062 said:


> I think Dave got burned on this one.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Notebook-La...677?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item48435e63a5


There's a big quality difference between Ram and that. I did some research before I purchased from Chad.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1393059 said:


> I love my inlaws but............
> 
> Just drove my Brother in law back to Kitchener.... couple of years ago I made the same drive and he left his keys in my house. I was not pleased. So I say no problem this year, it'll give my wife time to visit with her dad. I just got back and found the house empty, with this note on the fridge. Classic................


Love it, there all the same. That's why we have a punch pad on our garage door.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1393065 said:


> There's a big quality difference between Ram and that. I did some research before I purchased from Chad.


I know that, I was just stirring the pot. LOL. I think Chad went to bed.

I found a Ram one but it was over $100 so there was no way I was posting that.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1393067 said:


> Love it, there all the same. That's why we have a punch pad on our garage door.


Funniest part is I took her truck so I wonder how long it took her to figure out I have her keys... I love blondes.


----------



## Triple L

There is no comparison between the 2 mounts, good luck seacuring your laptop to that one, when u hit a pot hole the leg would calf out and lie down... The base dosent swivel over to you and reach over the centre concil... There's a reason why its that cheap!

What was the " I did some research before I purchased from Chad" suppost to mean?

PS Dean - thanks for getting all my kijiji ads removed from the "tip" you gave me... I guess they call keywords spamming.... Just got like 10 emails from them LOL


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1393072 said:


> I know that, I was just stirring the pot. LOL. I think Chad went to bed.
> 
> I found a Ram one but it was over $100 so there was no way I was posting that.


That's why I have one on my shop, garage and house. The only problem is a few to many people have the codes now.

We have enough pot stirrers around here.


----------



## cet

Chad is that the whole pot or a pot hole? :laughing: Don't worry about me I'm home alone and don't have any turtles. And no snow overnight.
Not sure that pulling truck will go fast enough to break the mount.

Maybe you need to negotiate better the next time you buy an ebling?


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1393077 said:


> That's why I have one on my shop, garage and house. The only problem is a few to many people have the codes now.
> 
> We have enough pot stirrers around here.


Pretty easy to change the code. Those locks are great.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1393075 said:


> There is no comparison between the 2 mounts, good luck seacuring your laptop to that one, when u hit a pot hole the leg would calf out and lie down... The base dosent swivel over to you and reach over the centre concil... There's a reason why its that cheap!
> 
> What was the " I did some research before I purchased from Chad" suppost to mean?
> 
> PS Dean - thanks for getting all my kijiji ads removed from the "tip" you gave me... I guess they call keywords spamming.... Just got like 10 emails from them LOL


It means I did some research on different products and models. My JD salesman had a Ram in his truck and loved it.


----------



## snowplowchick

JD Dave;1393077 said:


> We have enough pot stirrers around here.


Hey Kettle.


----------



## cet

snowplowchick;1393087 said:


> Hey Kettle.


You can do better then that.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

why do the assh oles at WN put up "STORM WATCH" when there isn't a storm to watch in my area.... do they not care about my high blood pressure!


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1393116 said:


> why do the assh oles at WN put up "STORM WATCH" when there isn't a storm to watch in my area.... do they not care about my high blood pressure!


Your too young for high blood pressure. Grant's ready to go.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Winter Storm on its way*

Since when is 5cm for southern Ontario considered a Winter Storm....
http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne...display=ec&warningtype=sw?ref=stormwatch_city

Talk about crewing at the bit....


----------



## Ant118

hahaha ya i know. I heard storm watch for toronto. Freaked out. Got on WN and just saw <5 and started to laugh lol. Well maybe its a storm because that more snow then we got so far hahaha


----------



## musclecarboy

Chris I love hearing that caravan story again. Unbelievable how such a vehicle was so hard to get rid of.

I don't care if we get 30" in 3 days, I just need my truck back first! Damn holidays, nobody wants to work! Oh well, I was mixing my rum and coke with Appleton Estate 21 Year today, not the everyday ghetto stuff. Thats one good thing about the holidays, lots of cheap people become generous for a couple days!


----------



## Ant118

musclecarboy;1393188 said:


> Chris I love hearing that caravan story again. Unbelievable how such a vehicle was so hard to get rid of.
> 
> I don't care if we get 30" in 3 days, I just need my truck back first! Damn holidays, nobody wants to work! Oh well, I was mixing my rum and coke with Appleton Estate 21 Year today, not the everyday ghetto stuff. Thats one good thing about the holidays, lots of cheap people become generous for a couple days!


Tranny still not done? Got mine done in 3 days on my dodge.


----------



## schrader

Anyone getting anything yet? Temps here are 4.3 but the dew point is -4.3. this could be a messy one.


----------



## snowplowchick

Freezing rain/ice pellets in London and down towards L. Erie already. 

Did anyone else notice the snow amount forecast changed every few hours last night and this morning? They went up, down, up, down and now up again.


----------



## Belleaire Care

Hi Schrader,

Nothing here in Barrie yet.... WTN showing 11am as first precip


----------



## cet

snowplowchick;1393302 said:


> Freezing rain/ice pellets in London and down towards L. Erie already.
> 
> Did anyone else notice the snow amount forecast changed every few hours last night and this morning? They went up, down, up, down and now up again.


I'm hoping we don't get the freezing rain. That stuff is the hardest to deal with.


----------



## Belleaire Care

Thinking some pre-storm salt application... except salt may get washed off by rain mix.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Temperature drop tonight and the rain will not be fun.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1393116 said:


> why do the assh oles at WN put up "STORM WATCH" when there isn't a storm to watch in my area.... do they not care about my high blood pressure!


I have friends there. LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SOME FUNNIES THAT CROSSED MY PATH TODAY...


1) "Instead of getting married again, I'm going to find a woman I don't
like and just give her a house." -Steven Seagal

2) "The problem with the designated driver program, it's not a desirable
job. But if you ever get sucked into doing it, have fun with it. At the
end of the night, drop them off at the wrong house" -Jeff Foxworthy

3) "See, the problem is that God gives men a brain and a *****, and only
enough blood to run one at a time." -Robin Williams

4) "If a woman has to choose between catching a fly ball and saving an
infant's life, she will choose to save the infant's life without
even considering if there is a man on base." -Dave Barry

5) "What do people mean when they say the computer went down on
them?" -Marilyn Pittman

6) "Relationships are hard. It's like a full time job, and we should
treat
it like one. If your boyfriend or girlfriend wants to leave you, they
should give you two weeks' notice. There should be severance pay, and
before they leave you, they should have to find you a temp." -Bob
Ettinger

(7) "My Mom said she learned how to swim when someone took her out in the
lake and threw her off the boat. I said, "Mom, they weren't trying to
teach you how to swim." -Paula Poundstone

8) "A study in the Washington Post says that women have better verbal
skills than men. I just want to say to the authors of that study: Huh?"
-Conan O'Brien

9) "Why does Sea World have a seafood restaurant? I'm halfway through my
fish burger and I realize, Oh my Goodness. I could be eating a slow
learner." - Lynda Montgomery

10) "I think that's how Chicago got started. A bunch of people in New
York
said, 'Gee, I'm enjoying the crime and the poverty, but it just isn't
cold
enough. Let's go west.'" -Richard Jeni

11) "If life was fair, Elvis would be alive and all the impersonators
would be dead." - Johnny Carson

12) "Sometimes I think war is God's way of teaching us geography." -Paul
Rodriguez

13) "My parents didn't want to move to Florida, but they turned sixty,
andthat's the law." -Jerry Seinfeld

14) "In elementary school, in case of fire you have to line up quietly in
a single file line from smallest to tallest. What is the logic? Do tall
people burn slower?" - Warren Hutcherson

15) "Bigamy is having one wife/husband too many. Monogamy is thesame." -
Oscar Wilde

16) "Marriage is a great institution, but I'm not ready for aninstitutionyet." 
-Mae West

17) "Suppose you were an idiot . . . and suppose you were a member of
Congress . . But I repeat myself." -Mark Twain

18) "Our bombs are smarter than the average high school student. At least
they can find Kuwait." - Whitney Brown1 

9) "Ah, yes, divorce . . . from the Latin word meaning to rip out a man's
genitals through his wallet," -Robin Williams

20) "You can say any foolish thing to a dog, and the dog will give you a
look that says, 'My God, you're right! I never would've thought ofthat!'"
-Dave Barry

21) "If you can't beat them, arrange to have them beaten." -George Carlin

22) "When I die, I want to die like my grandmother who died peacefully in
her sleep. Not screaming like all the passengers in her car." -Author
Unknown

23) "Oh, you hate your job? Why didn't you say so? There's a supportgroup
for that. It's called EVERYBODY, and they meet at the bar." - Drew Carey


----------



## Ant118

starring to flurry in oakridges


----------



## rooferdave

rain just started here in scarlem


----------



## Triple L

Flakers are coming down here


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Nothing in quebec yet. Expecting 20 cm. 

Progress report: just got lily out of the house to shop for an hour so I could talk to here dad. I got the greenlight from him so now I just need to get her out of the malls and into somewhere romantic.


----------



## greywynd

So what, another 2-3 days until she's out of the malls?


----------



## Elite_Maint

rain/snow mix here in Vaughan...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Yah probably!


----------



## adamhumberview

woke up early this morning b/c my g/f is sick and snoring like a race horse.. couldnt fall back asleep so starting playing around on the computer, decided to re-vamp the logo abit..

dont know how the customers will take to it.. what you think?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I think thats the scariest logo I have ever seen in my life


----------



## dingybigfoot

Rain snow mix here in Scarborough.


----------



## adamhumberview

MIDTOWNPC;1393682 said:


> I think thats the scariest logo I have ever seen in my life


instead of safety vests, we could wear leather! might be abit cold though! :laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

dingybigfoot;1393683 said:


> Rain snow mix here in Scarborough.


same here in Cobourg. Temp has dropped 2 in the last hour. 
if it keeps up it will be slushy out for 5pm not much traffic around here today though


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

adamhumberview;1393690 said:


> instead of safety vests, we could wear leather! might be abit cold though! :laughing:


you might scare the competition, but I think mrs jones and or the retirement home might drop you.

I dont think you would have to worry about late payments though if you hand deliver the invoice.


----------



## grandview

Got a little scary here,some snow started to fall,but it turned to rain now.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

grandview;1393699 said:


> Got a little scary here,some snow started to fall,but it turned to rain now.


have you plowed yet this season?


----------



## doberman

I like your dog MIDTOWNPC. Coolest dog on the planet of course.


----------



## Alpha Property

its big white rain drops rite now, about plus 2. Deffinatly more rain like


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

doberman;1393706 said:


> I like your dog MIDTOWNPC. Coolest dog on the planet of course.


Thanks. I have 2 of them. A boy and a girl. 
I like great danes too Thumbs Up


----------



## doberman

I looked at a litter of dobes in the spring for a male and female but wanted 1st pick so have to wait for the next litter. Both my boxers died last summer. Loved them to death. Have an adopted boxer/lab right now but staying at my buddies till I move. He looks 100% boxer tho - all black which, of course, can't really be found anywhere since all black boxers were eradicated from the gene pool after WWII. There was too much of a connection to the Nazi SS officers who used to keep them as their bodyguard and companion. Love Great Danes too.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the only thing about dobermans is they are too smart. I mean some how they were even able to wrap a present and put it under my tree and I have no idea how they even knew I wanted a 50ft aircompressor hose.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fine snow here all afternoon and it's sticking. Slushing up quite a bit. I threw some salt at it. Considering putting the blade on to scare the rest of it away.


----------



## JD Dave

adamhumberview;1393690 said:


> instead of safety vests, we could wear leather! might be abit cold though! :laughing:


And you can hang out at the Blue Oyster Bar.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1393747 said:


> the only thing about dobermans is they are too smart. I mean some how they were even able to wrap a present and put it under my tree and I have no idea how they even knew I wanted a 50ft aircompressor hose.


A Husky would just chew through the hose you have and make you buy yourself a new one. That's smart.


----------



## doberman

MIDTOWNPC;1393716 said:


> Thanks. I have 2 of them. A boy and a girl.
> I like great danes too Thumbs Up





MIDTOWNPC;1393747 said:


> the only thing about dobermans is they are too smart. I mean some how they were even able to wrap a present and put it under my tree and I have no idea how they even knew I wanted a 50ft aircompressor hose.


Lol

Ockay, check this out. Sometimes life is weird. As I just finished writing back to you a few minutes ago I hear dogs barking outside on my property. I live on 50 acres of bush so this is not a daily occurrence - I go outside to find 2 soaked dogs walking down my trail out to the back fourty. I coax them over - one is a mastiff/pitbull type thing and the other, no idea, but sorta like a small Irish wolfhound. Try to get them in the house but had to bribe with some leftover turkey. They are cold and wet and hungry as heck. Almost took my hand off feeding them. Anyhow I just called the # on the one's collar and left a message. Looks like I got a couple of friends for the afternoon till I hear from the owner. Crazy.


----------



## snowplowchick

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2011/12/27/ontario-winter-weather_n_1171075.html?ref=canada

I think this is going to be bad with the major temperature drop tonight.


----------



## musclecarboy

EC hasn't changed their prediction on the 330 update. All depends when the temp drops.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Anybody salting, or waiting for the precipitation to switch right over?


----------



## schrader

Holy crap snowing like crazy here 5 cm in the last three hours


----------



## rooferdave

1 of my guys quit friday and the other 2 have gone awol today (ulp) gonna be a long night for me:realmad:


----------



## grandview

MIDTOWNPC;1393701 said:


> have you plowed yet this season?


Not yet.Thumbs Up


----------



## Triple L

Anyone got any experience or advice on colour laser printers? Staples has a nice HP colour 4 in 1 on sale for $199... The other day the brother ink jet said feed me and I'm sick of feeding this thing ink every 3 months (colour) when we don't even print anything in colour but it cleans its self all the time and wastes all the colour ink and it wount let you pring black unless its full of colour... Dean might be the expert but all I know is everything else I have is HP and my other HP printer prints weather its got colour in it or not so its time for this crappy brother to go down the road...


----------



## rooferdave

well one of my guys just calledand is on the way in, and the other just sent a text he apparently ended up in a ditch and his phone was ejected from his truck he had to walk to civilisation to get a towprsport... lets see what his truck looks like when he arrives


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol another item up on the block! I have nothing to compare to but my HP photosmart does its job well without costing much. Time to go have dinner with frenchy's french (only) speaking friends. Tabernack!


----------



## greywynd

So who's idea was it to have snow hit the GTA during rush hour??


----------



## snowplowchick

Santa granted my wish for a plowable event.


----------



## cet

We have a full plow tonight. I was hoping to get to the 1st but no such luck. Lots to do tonight. The guys are happy to go, I guess they all need the money. Just need to see if I can get some sleep before I go out.


----------



## ScnicExcellence

i have a black brother mfc7860 laser printer, works great, it is fax copy and print it is wireless and works great. the black cartridge gets about 2600 pages cost is about $79 for the cartridge. 

Laser is apparently the way to go.


----------



## Elite_Maint

snowplowchick;1393979 said:


> Santa granted my wish for a plowable event.


I don't think it's a plowable event downtown toronto...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

snowplowchick;1393979 said:


> Santa granted my wish for a plowable event.


It's only cause you sat on his lap when you made that wish
Hahahhaha.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Chad if you find a laser you like see what the toner is at etoner.ca

Hps are not what they use to be but ask or look up the duty cycle and toner size
Most new printers only
Come with demo toners. That's why cheaper
I have an hp color laser. 

I don't sell them cause there are so many and they are terrible to fix


----------



## RAZOR

We have around 2.5 inches in our driveway. I guess we will be going out around midnight and hope it ends shortly after that.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Salted everything and it's all melting fine. 
Especially if there is any traffic. Chemical plow


----------



## StratfordPusher

*5cm*



RAZOR;1394058 said:


> We have around 2.5 inches in our driveway. I guess we will be going out around midnight and hope it ends shortly after that.


5cm down here as of now, looks like finally a commercial push tonight..


----------



## snowplowchick

MIDTOWNPC;1394051 said:


> It's only cause you sat on his lap when you made that wish
> Hahahhaha.


How'd you know? ; )


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

snowplowchick;1394068 said:


> How'd you know? ; )


It was really grand view. He told me 
Lmfao


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Trying to stay in the loop via cellphone. Hate not being able to see for myself.


----------



## snowplowchick

R.G.PEEL;1394073 said:


> Trying to stay in the loop via cellphone. Hate not being able to see for myself.


It'll be over before you could drive back. Relax and shine up that ring.


----------



## TLG99

Just finished salting ramps, slopes and high priority places....currently a light, fine snow and temps right around 0 degrees.

Above the escarpment a good 3-4 cm's down.....full push on roadways and sidewalks.
Below the escarpment, a cm of slush to just wet pavement by the lake....just a salt run.

Heading out at midnight to get it done!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Use mto webcams to check areas


----------



## Mr.Markus

Looks like a full push here...tried to have a nap but the wife heated up some leftovers and my nose picked it up....now I'm awake again.


----------



## Alpha Property

its still mostly rain down my way (Niagara falls/St. Catharines)


----------



## grandview

Just got back from the mall. Canada must be a ghost town with you all down here. I think I even saw Cet wife, this lady was pushing a big cart full of packages .


----------



## GMC Driver

Alpha Property;1394115 said:


> its still mostly rain down my way (Niagara falls/St. Catharines)


Glad to hear it - although my guys are out know and treating before the freeze up. Had to sit this one out, had a sudden death in the family and am out in Chatham until tomorrow. The boys have a handle on it.

Love having GPS on everything - can see pretty good between radar, compass cams, and the GPS what's going on. Well worth the few $$ every month.

Worst of it seemed to be between Brantford and Woodstock, pretty steady through London. West of London it peters out, not much over here.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Just got in from some salting. Pushed one of my lots north of steeles on markham. A good 5cm's of the heavy wet up there. Going to take a nap and head out at 3 to hit up the markham accounts.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Just a salting here in the tropics. 

You will know when the front is about to arive, the winds will shift and pick up. Keep in mind the temps are not dropping like a rock but are falling gradually.


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver;1394229 said:


> Glad to hear it - although my guys are out know and treating before the freeze up. Had to sit this one out, had a sudden death in the family and am out in Chatham until tomorrow. The boys have a handle on it.
> 
> Love having GPS on everything - can see pretty good between radar, compass cams, and the GPS what's going on. Well worth the few $$ every month.
> 
> Worst of it seemed to be between Brantford and Woodstock, pretty steady through London. West of London it peters out, not much over here.


A sudden death is not good, best of luck. We salted everything, there was just a dusting below the 401. Hopefully there won't be much to do early morning.


----------



## cet

GV my wife is in Kentucky. I was trying to sleep before we go out. Full plow here. We have over 5cm and I know it is going to be wet and heavy. She emailed me twice asking how things were going. told her I was trying to sleep before we went out and now she just emailed me again. I guess it's time to get up. Looks like it is almost done. The wind has sure picked up here.


----------



## rooferdave

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1394333 said:


> Just a salting here in the tropics.
> 
> You will know when the front is about to arrive, the winds will shift and pick up. Keep in mind the temps are not dropping like a rock but are falling gradually.


well here in toronto it was raining lightly just before 1 and then the temps dropped dramatically and within 30 mins everything was frozen solid can't get into one of my sites (locked) I have to go out again about 9 and its gonna be nasty to scrape that disaster up:realmad:


----------



## grandview

Lite coating of snow on the roads now,dropped to about 30 now,


----------



## rooferdave

5:29 am, my neighbours all all starting their cars and heading to work, here's me scarfing back tall can heinekens and unshelled peanuts....yep its winter again!Thumbs Up


----------



## Ant118

just got back in from some of my properties. man did that freeze up quick


----------



## Elite_Maint

Got in not to long ago... after 2am or so that stuff froze up quick!... atleast i didn't have to plow.. SALT SALT SALT...


----------



## rooferdave

squals going through scarlem now...time to go back out


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Sorry about the bad advice. Down here the temp took forever to drop. Did a site revisit this AM, all white with salt but a few trouble areas. 

Perhaps this is the start of the weather turning into winter. Coldest day yet and glad to see the ground get some frost in it. The next week looks interesting .....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Full push and salt for me including weekend drives. We got 8-10cm easy on the stuff I didn't salt yesterday. .Little dicey at first getting used to the toggle up and down on the new blade, (couple close calls pulling out between cars..old habits die hard.) Feels good to be back at it though.


----------



## mrmagnum

Anyone in Ajax Pickering want a decent size car lot to do? He wants Plowing and salting. I don't have a salter so I can't service him. If anyone is interested PM me for details.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Depending how much its worth I have a salt truck in that area we might be able to work something out.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Just got called to salt this place....contractor has failed until now to salt or plow!
Close to 1" of solid ice....


----------



## DeVries

Wonder if there is a story behind that. I had that a few years back and found out who the contractor was, talked with him and found out the coorperation was behind 90 days paying on a consistant basis. So he thought this would maybe convince them to pay him.

Not saying it is but this could be one of those cases.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just did it. Got the yes. Avoids an awkward drive home.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1394811 said:


> Wonder if there is a story behind that. I had that a few years back and found out who the contractor was, talked with him and found out the coorperation was behind 90 days paying on a consistant basis. So he thought this would maybe convince them to pay him.
> 
> Not saying it is but this could be one of those cases.


Its with my biggest management co, lowest bid got the contract. I quoted the place too back then. Been told the price, all inclusive, city walks to clear and salt, unit walks, ice melter on walks and salt on roads. Also summer, just by memory I guess he is 3-4K $ less.

Make a point or not to not show because of payment still doesn't take liability off you.
His salter broke down, guys didn't show up, etc. lots of excuses.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1394816 said:


> Just did it. Got the yes. Avoids an awkward drive home.


:yow!:  :yow!:


----------



## DeVries

R.G.PEEL;1394816 said:


> Just did it. Got the yes. Avoids an awkward drive home.


We were all beginning to wonder what was taking so long. Congrats


----------



## schrader

Looks like we are the winners again, 15cm of heavy snow drifted in three feet in some spots. Solid ice underneath the wet snow, made for a long day. Sleepy time now, it's still snowing here.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1394816 said:


> Just did it. Got the yes. Avoids an awkward drive home.


Bigtime Congrats man!!! Thats awesome...


----------



## cet

Congrats Grant. That's a special time in your life.


----------



## musclecarboy

Conrgats Grant!

I had a loaner truck last night :realmad:


----------



## Alpha Property

R.G.PEEL;1394816 said:


> Just did it. Got the yes. Avoids an awkward drive home.


congrats man, I'm doing the same a little later in the week, just before newyears

Nothing but rain and a slight trace of snow. Freazing out, a little salt and everything's all good


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Thanks for the congrats guys. I took her to old Quebec city today by ferry. We walked around there for a bit and took a horse and carriage ride through the city. We got out at chateau frontenac and I took a knee (like you`re supposed to Jon). Lots of people gathered and yelling `bravo` etc.... I caught her really off guard. I asked her and she just stared at the ring for a solid 10 sec. I was like "well?" and she snapped out and was like "oh, of course YES!" then I got a couple tears out of her (the good ones), and that was that. Now she keeps staring at that finger! lol.

Anyway, here are a couple pics of her with the new jewellery. This is where I did it. It doesn`t show as well in the pics but the scenery is awesome and there is the frontenac castle behind us. Started snowing just before too, so overall she was very very happy.

Looks like there will be a gtg soon. And by gtg I mean stag! I may be going lame soon but not without a few kickass parties first!


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1394938 said:


> Thanks for the congrats guys. I took her to old Quebec city today by ferry. We walked around there for a bit and took a horse and carriage ride through the city. We got out at chateau frontenac and I took a knee (like you`re supposed to Jon). Lots of people gathered and yelling `bravo` etc.... I caught her really off guard. I asked her and she just stared at the ring for a solid 10 sec. I was like "well?" and she snapped out and was like "oh, of course YES!" then I got a couple tears out of her (the good ones), and that was that. Now she keeps staring at that finger! lol.
> 
> Anyway, here are a couple pics of her with the new jewellery. This is where I did it. It doesn`t show as well in the pics but the scenery is awesome and there is the frontenac castle behind us. Started snowing just before too, so overall she was very very happy.
> 
> Looks like there will be a gtg soon. And by gtg I mean stag! I may be going lame soon but not without a few kickass parties first!


You must be rich because I doubt it was your looks that win her over LOL. Looks awesome man, nice work.


----------



## Ant118

Congrates man!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Congrats Grant and Lily.Thumbs Up

Jon....I'm amazed at what your subs will do to miss an event over the Xmas holidays.


----------



## goel

CONGRATS.

Weddings always make me think of Showers for the Bride



and
















CURTAINS for the Groom!!!


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Congrats too you both. 
Get used to her staring at the ring, my wife still does it and its been a few years.


----------



## greywynd

R.G.PEEL;1394938 said:


> Thanks for the congrats guys. I took her to old Quebec city today by ferry. We walked around there for a bit and took a horse and carriage ride through the city. We got out at chateau frontenac and I took a knee (like you`re supposed to Jon). Lots of people gathered and yelling `bravo` etc.... I caught her really off guard. I asked her and she just stared at the ring for a solid 10 sec. I was like "well?" and she snapped out and was like "oh, of course YES!" then I got a couple tears out of her (the good ones), and that was that. Now she keeps staring at that finger! lol.
> 
> Anyway, here are a couple pics of her with the new jewellery. This is where I did it. It doesn`t show as well in the pics but the scenery is awesome and there is the frontenac castle behind us. Started snowing just before too, so overall she was very very happy.
> 
> Looks like there will be a gtg soon. And by gtg I mean stag! I may be going lame soon but not without a few kickass parties first!


Congratulations Lily, you got him hooked!! Oh, and to you too Grant! 



Mr.Markus;1394960 said:


> Congrats Grant and Lily.
> 
> Jon....I'm amazed at what your subs will do to miss an event over the Xmas holidays.


I was forewarned that Grant would be away this week. Other than when he gets my bill no big deal..... It's when he sees Ron again that he'll need to worry! :laughing:

Of course it never fails, first snowfall there's always some issues. Jon called this afternoon asking about one site, I went to check it out for him, turns out the sidewalk crew didn't realize there were two buildings and not one?? Oops!

And it seems Santa was kind enough to give me a cold for Christmas, so that's starting to hit me when I really could do without it. No GTG's this week for me, I know none of you guys need this!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Congrats*

Congrats.... purplebou


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Congrats Grant
Get use to everyone asking you when the babies are comming
My suggestion would be dont drink any of the water near JDs house


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Ditches*



MIDTOWNPC;1395229 said:


> Congrats Grant
> Get use to everyone asking you when the babies are comming
> My suggestion would be dont drink any of the water near JDs house


Stay out for the ditches around his parts as well. they find strange things in them ditches


----------



## R.G.PEEL

MIDTOWNPC;1395229 said:


> Congrats Grant
> Get use to everyone asking you when the babies are comming
> My suggestion would be dont drink any of the water near JDs house


Lol, after seeing him I wouldn`t anyway!

That question has already come up. I`m severely trailing in my family. Both my sister`s were married in 2008 and 2009. They each had their first sons in 09 and 10. This year at christmas they were playing "guess which one is pregnant" answer- both of them again. The family is completely in baby mode with their two boys running around. When the wedding happens, kids will follow shortly. We both want our kids younge. I figure there`s no sense in waiting for the right time. There is no convenient time to be up all night, spend more money than you have, and be frustrated 24/7. However every father I know says that being a father is something they would never trade for the world. Best to just jump in blind I guess!


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1394932 said:


> Conrgats Grant!
> 
> I had a loaner truck last night :realmad:


LOL.. Come on Tom you liked it and you know it. Is that Jon and Adams personal truck? Oh wait they have a F150 Harley Davidson addition with a Voth dump box/salt in it too of course.


----------



## adamhumberview

congratulations bud.. seems like a real nice girl


----------



## greywynd

R.G.PEEL;1395306 said:


> There is no convenient time to be up all night, spend more money than you have, and be frustrated 24/7.


Sounds like the snow business??


----------



## ff1221

Congratulations Grant, sounds like you and Lily got just what you wanted for Christmas.Thumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave

Congrats Grant, don't let your wife drink the water around here. It seems to lead to weight gain also.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Congrats Grant!

The more I watch Two And A Half Men, the more I envy Charlie.


----------



## musclecarboy

Grassman09;1395334 said:


> LOL.. Come on Tom you liked it and you know it. Is that Jon and Adams personal truck? Oh wait they have a F150 Harley Davidson addition with a Voth dump box/salt in it too of course.


Haha yeah it was awesome. The power plows are amazingly productive. It's a buddy of mine's personal truck that's basically the backup. The new 6.7 is so quiet, I hit 140 down the 400 before I looked down LOL. The only issue I have is the stock tires are junk


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Starting a piggybank with "ford" written on it Tom?


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1395726 said:


> Starting a piggybank with "ford" written on it Tom?


I bet if you and Tom compard the insane amount of money both you guys spent fixing trucks this year Tom would still come out ahead LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That's cuz mine is actually fixed!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

my piggy bank says ebling pump

Went to check things out today. The ***** won't move
Got a pc of pipe from the exhaust to the pump to warm it up and see if that works


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1395692 said:


> The more I watch Two And A Half Men, the more I envy Charlie.


He's alot like Bruce willis.... cause he was big in the 80"s and then Ashton Kutcher is filling in his slot.


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1395709 said:


> Haha yeah it was awesome. The power plows are amazingly productive. It's a buddy of mine's personal truck that's basically the backup. The new 6.7 is so quiet, I hit 140 down the 400 before I looked down LOL. The only issue I have is the stock tires are junk


Yea I have the 20" Michelin's on my truck and was already told by someone in the fall that they wont be great in the snow. They were right my traction control came one once or twice no blade on truck. Parked the truck for 15mins at a CDN tire came back out put her in drive and it didn't wanna leave the parking lot rear wheels just kept spinning lol..

Good power otherwise hauls a big skidsteer with ease.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

My heat pipe worked. Hmmmm


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1395783 said:


> My heat pipe worked. Hmmmm


Did you flush it this year?


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1395776 said:


> CDN tire came back out put her in drive and it didn't wanna leave the parking lot rear wheels just kept spinning lol..


I have a hard time believing that but if its true thats pathetic....

Yesterday on our last lot I jumped into the loader for a good half hour while the loader operator jumped in my pickup... He plowed everything and when he got out he was like my goodness that thing has a stupid amount of power... I was like like oh my do I need to put a tuner on the loader LOL... Funniest part, my truck was only in 2wd and when I told him that he couldn't believe how well it pushed..

And here I'm giving those tires away in the spring to the walking definition of grumpy


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grassman09;1395786 said:


> Did you flush it this year?


Yep every hose was off also


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Personal*



Grassman09;1395786 said:


> Did you flush it this year?


Thats kinda personal don't ya think ? ... lol

sorry, could not resist


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1395798 said:


> Yep every hose was off also


Myn layed down the other day, it was self induced tho haha... I hope your bad luck stays away!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I think it's comming off its rack and getting built into a box with a 12v battery blanket


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1395790 said:


> I have a hard time believing that but if its true thats pathetic....
> 
> Yesterday on our last lot I jumped into the loader for a good half hour while the loader operator jumped in my pickup... He plowed everything and when he got out he was like my goodness that thing has a stupid amount of power... I was like like oh my do I need to put a tuner on the loader LOL... Funniest part, my truck was only in 2wd and when I told him that he couldn't believe how well it pushed..
> 
> And here I'm giving those tires away in the spring to the walking definition of grumpy


Your giving your tires to yourself?


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1395997 said:


> Your giving your tires to yourself?


Hahaha I sure am 



MIDTOWNPC;1395962 said:


> I think it's comming off its rack and getting built into a box with a 12v battery blanket


Let me know how much all the hoses cost to get made up... I'd like to move myn but I know its gonna be a few hundred in hoses...


----------



## Triple L

Mitchell musta traded a truck in... Only 2 guys I know rich enough to have equipment like that are Mitchell and of course Adam...

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...-Dump-Plow-a-must-see-unit-W0QQAdIdZ324226437


----------



## TLG99

Been snowing here in the Hammer since 1pm....started to accumulate around 5pm. Just a dusting on everything.....salt residue breaking through nicely. Still calling for 2-4cms here.

Think I may need to touch-up some slopes/ramps soon, other than that, waiting this one out.

Temps are expected to raise to +2 by morning...another wait and see.


----------



## Alpha Property

that sure is a beautiful truck, it would be a little nicer if it was a gm chassis, or had the new 6.7 in it

its just starting to snow a bit here, its sticking a bit but suppose to switch to rain here before midnight. Trying to decide if i should go dump some more salt or not


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

TLG99;1396142 said:


> Been snowing here in the Hammer since 1pm....started to accumulate around 5pm. Just a dusting on everything.....salt residue breaking through nicely. Still calling for 2-4cms here.
> 
> Think I may need to touch-up some slopes/ramps soon, other than that, waiting this one out.
> 
> Temps are expected to raise to +2 by morning...another wait and see.


We may plow on the mountain but its all salting down the mountain. There is less snow then Tuesday as the city is not plowing, just salting. Temps will help melt off as well.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1395790 said:


> I have a hard time believing that but if its true thats pathetic....
> 
> Yesterday on our last lot I jumped into the loader for a good half hour while the loader operator jumped in my pickup... He plowed everything and when he got out he was like my goodness that thing has a stupid amount of power... I was like like oh my do I need to put a tuner on the loader LOL... Funniest part, my truck was only in 2wd and when I told him that he couldn't believe how well it pushed..
> 
> And here I'm giving those tires away in the spring to the walking definition of grumpy


Hard all seasons dont have much traction in the cold and snow. Car mfgs are not known for installing quality tires to begin with. 2wd and salt in the back and any truck can push great be it a GM Dodge or Ford or Toyota.

Snow tires will be on next years list. The shop I usually take my trucks to get fixed at said it was prob the snow tires that cooked the trans in the ram I had. LOL.. too much traction. :laughing:



StratfordPusher;1395806 said:


> Thats kinda personal don't ya think ? ... lol
> 
> sorry, could not resist


If its yellow let it mellow if its brown let it drown.


----------



## doberman

Just got in from salting. Did a pre-emptive strike before any accumulation. I just hope it eats through the downfall before it turns to rain. Yes, another wait and see. Its -6 in Oshawa right now and it was supposed to be -1 by this time. Really hope the temps come up.


----------



## cet

Full plow for us. I just hope the rain comes tomorrow and not more snow. 

A lot of you guys love to spread salt, or do you have that little snow to plow. As soon as we get over 1" I tend to plow everything. Most of the guys want the hours.

Hopefully the tractor gets more productive tonight.


----------



## grandview

Getting some snow here. Should stop by 10 tonight.


----------



## musclecarboy

Got my truck back for tonight, salter is installed and wired up. I bet it's just a salting in Toronto but there's lots more on the ground as you move north.


----------



## cet

The news said 7cm for Toronto.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1396337 said:


> The news said 7cm for Toronto.


There's a little over 1cm now but our lots had a lot of salt residue on them.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Just did some salting. Going to head back out around midnight.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's pretty much stopped here. There's another 4cm on the ground.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'm so excited to plow I might just do it all myself 
If the ebling is working in the morning I will have a grin on my face like a rat in a cheese factory


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Came back from Guelph tonight and TWD had a plow fall off one of their trucks on Hwy. 6. They were trying to load it onto a flatbed wrecker as I went by.
The other day I mentioned on here that a Hamilton waste disposal company was buying up cheap salt contaminated with asbestos from the Goderich mine. Well they seem to be reselling it, as I saw HBS got quite a few loads of it.


----------



## musclecarboy

Bigfoot Brent;1396464 said:


> Came back from Guelph tonight and TWD had a plow fall off one of their trucks on Hwy. 6. They were trying to load it onto a flatbed wrecker as I went by.
> The other day I mentioned on here that a Hamilton waste disposal company was buying up cheap salt contaminated with asbestos from the Goderich mine. Well they seem to be reselling it, as I saw HBS got quite a few loads of it.


Its funny I was thinking about this today. How much asbestos could it possibly have? I know it doesn't need much to be deemed contaminated but I always thought the harm of asbestos was breathing in the fibers and it messing with your lungs. Even for the guy loading, could there really be much in the air outside? I can see when you mess with the stuff in your basement where there's no airflow and little volume of air. If it was cheap enough I can say I would personally use it. Maybe I'm foolishly naive to the threat?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Wow, that seems so crazy to me that MOE isn't all over that


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The guys are starting now. Lol my dad is plowing in my absense. He's thrilled with the only two events being the week he's on! Lol oh well. It gets faster the second time always.


----------



## Alpha Property

we got hardly a trace by my house, 15min away in the falls has a little less than an inch, and about the same at my places in welland. Looks like annother night off for me


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I took some good pics which I'll post when I return. The snow removal here is very impressive in terms of quantity. When they make it passable, they're done though. A sprinkle of salt or sand and they move on. No bare pavement anywhere except main highways. I walked over a handicapped parking spoace today... All ice! Nobody cares


----------



## rooferdave

ugh just got in its light rain here now, what sucks is two of my sites are locked compounds and I cant get in till 7, so I gota sleep for 2 hours and back out for two places! We got away with just salt on a few but some were a push


----------



## Triple L

Full push for us...


----------



## JD Dave

Got to love the freezing drizzle. I knew it wasnt going to get as warm as they thought. So Dean do you feel like a rat?


----------



## Alpha Property

well you can't even tell it has snowed yesterday, about plus 3 and rain and not a drop of snow left


----------



## ff1221

About 3cm here, sloppy as it's above zero, just commercials this morning no resis.


----------



## schrader

cet;1396321 said:


> Full plow for us. I just hope the rain comes tomorrow and not more snow.
> 
> A lot of you guys love to spread salt, or do you have that little snow to plow. As soon as we get over 1" I tend to plow everything. Most of the guys want the hours.
> 
> Hopefully the tractor gets more productive tonight.


Is it a new operator thats not productive? The horst should be very productive, how are the wings plumbed? I have the wings running on electric valves using the buttons on the loader control so I never have to take my hand off the joy stick.


----------



## Triple L

I find the 10-16's move a lot of snow but there's no way it plows 3x what a pickup can... Maybe an old dinosaur half ton with a 7.5' straight blade but its maybe double at best of a HD pickup with a 9.2 boss V... All the controls are on the joystick for me... I'm very happy with it now taking the ride control and auto leveling off...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1396702 said:


> Full push for us...


Same here.... I swear there's a new rule against salt that someone forgot to memo me on.
I seem to be the only one salting after a push.



schrader;1396845 said:


> ...so I never have to take my hand off the joy stick.


Careful...........!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Anyone know how the dual fuel tanks work on a GMC 5500? Does it switch over automatically or is there a switch somewhere? Truck has been filled a number of times now but its only drawing from one tank. I dont know which one because I didnt fill it, but my guy asked me and I dont have the right answer...figured someone on here would know.


----------



## greywynd

Salted after plowing both rounds this week. The mild temps last night got the salt going nicely, any spots I checked on after were pretty well black and wet, or well on their way. 

Johnny, does that have saddle tanks on it? Sometimes there is a manual valve with a crossover line going to the other tank.


----------



## cet

schrader;1396845 said:


> Is it a new operator thats not productive? The horst should be very productive, how are the wings plumbed? I have the wings running on electric valves using the buttons on the loader control so I never have to take my hand off the joy stick.


New operator. He was much faster last night. The wings are electric and the toggle switch is attached to the joystick and is quite simple. I'm sure it will work out in the end.

John I believe they are automatic and draw from both tanks at the same time. If one is empty and the other full then there is a problem.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1396961 said:


> I find the 10-16's move a lot of snow but there's no way it plows 3x what a pickup can... Maybe an old dinosaur half ton with a 7.5' straight blade but its maybe double at best of a HD pickup with a 9.2 boss V... All the controls are on the joystick for me... I'm very happy with it now taking the ride control and auto leveling off...


In a large lot on a 6" storm it will without a doubt plow 3 times more. If your in small lots where the snow doesn't need to get pushed that far then no. I've pulled into lots to help out with the pickup and then left because it was depressing on how little I could do compared to the tractor.


----------



## TLG99

Ended up with some plowing on the mtn last night, but decided on a full salt everywhere else also.Temp never warmed up to what they were forecasting, so a salting turned out to be the right call. Everything, not salted, is slowly melting now finally.

Picked up the new rig today...2012 F-350. Plow gets installed Tuesday!

With Christmas over, and the new truck here, I give the green light for some snow. Its been tough keeping the salaried guys busy and the hourly guys are hurting big time.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1397161 said:


> In a large lot on a 6" storm it will without a doubt plow 3 times more. If your in small lots where the snow doesn't need to get pushed that far then no. I've pulled into lots to help out with the pickup and then left because it was depressing on how little I could do compared to the tractor.


Well thats good to know, Guess we'll just wait and see...


----------



## DeVries

7.2 degrees here. Snow is all gone and it looks like a green new years eve. No complaints here.


----------



## Mr.Markus

We're at 0 and under a "Freezing Rain Warning"


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1396760 said:


> Got to love the freezing drizzle. I knew it wasnt going to get as warm as they thought. So Dean do you feel like a rat?


I almost slept thru the snow. We got this new mattress, with memory foam, and its the best. I dont remember closing my eyes.

Buddy, the ebling worked perfect. It sat in the heated enterprise bay all night and I plowed a ton of snow. It just wants to be spoiled and sleep inside. 
reason number 1 I want a shop as soon as we get the house.

boys just a warning, not a good idea to spill diesel on your pants and then wash them.
I made the washing machines stink, and never noticed and thought I would be helpfull and did a load of laundry.  she was not too impressed, with her diesel smelling clothes. WHOOPS.

looks like my shop might have its own laundry facilities.


----------



## schrader

cet;1397030 said:


> New operator. He was much faster last night. The wings are electric and the toggle switch is attached to the joystick and is quite simple. I'm sure it will work out in the end.
> 
> John I believe they are automatic and draw from both tanks at the same time. If one is empty and the other full then there is a problem.


Can you teach my new operator to be faster, he is painfully slow, good job but slow.

This freezing rain is going to be a pain in the %^& for me, busiest weekend of the year here in tourist country.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

DeVries;1397210 said:


> 7.2 degrees here. Snow is all gone and it looks like a green new years eve. No complaints here.


Seriously, it's still minus 12 here, snowing lightly with a threat of freezing drizzle all day tomorrow, high of minus 1. Do you guys grow bananas too?


----------



## cet

schrader;1397303 said:


> Can you teach my new operator to be faster, he is painfully slow, good job but slow.
> 
> This freezing rain is going to be a pain in the %^& for me, busiest weekend of the year here in tourist country.


I have to agree with the freezing rain. Last time I spread the salt and it was raining earlier then they said.
Now all the schools are closed. I plowed all mine as per the contract and as I drove around I find I am the only one who did plow. Must be nice to not worry.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1397331 said:


> I have to agree with the freezing rain. Last time I spread the salt and it was raining earlier then they said.
> Now all the schools are closed. I plowed all mine as per the contract and as I drove around I find I am the only one who did plow. Must be nice to not worry.


No catholic schools in RH and Vaughan are done. It's brutal. I would have thought they would plow on the warm day to make it easier but who knows


----------



## greywynd

I hate it when the weather forecast does such a drastic change while one tries to grab a few hours of sleep. Was hoping I could get back home tonight, but apparently I'd better stick around for a while yet, looks like it could get messy. At least a friend dropped by and plowed the driveway so SWMBO can get out, about 6-8" of snow in the driveway from these two events. Guess I better get a new fuel pump in the current driveway plowing rig huh?


----------



## adamhumberview

JohnnyRoyale;1396978 said:


> Anyone know how the dual fuel tanks work on a GMC 5500? Does it switch over automatically or is there a switch somewhere? Truck has been filled a number of times now but its only drawing from one tank. I dont know which one because I didnt fill it, but my guy asked me and I dont have the right answer...figured someone on here would know.


usually drains passenger side 1st, driver tank is secondary. on our rolls offs if you fill driver only, it will balance out between the both during the day.

could be the 2 way check valve got clogged on that one side so its not pulling from that tank.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1397210 said:


> 7.2 degrees here. Snow is all gone and it looks like a green new years eve. No complaints here.


WOW!  just salting everything out here. Rain started, ground is cold and temperature at 0. I'm not gambling....if we can't salt with a clear conscience on a freezing rain alert then I don't know anymore.


----------



## forbidden

At least you guys have snow. Radar keeps showing that Calgary is the black hole of no snow and it is all going south the Lethbridge or north to Red Deer. +8 here today and into the double digits by next week. At least we have some seasonals.


----------



## rooferdave

whats the feeling for tonite?? want to sleep but am worried somethings gonna happen, I am point man tonite but have only 2 hrs sleep in the last 2 days

on edit its still above zero here and we have salted the bejesus out of everything, plus having a beer store and lcbo on the busiest weekend of the year with a freezing rain warning does not help!


----------



## Mr.Markus

rooferdave;1397656 said:


> whats the feeling for tonite?? want to sleep but am worried somethings gonna happen, I am point man tonite but have only 2 hrs sleep in the last 2 days
> on edit its still above zero here and we have salted the bejesus out of everything, plus having a beer store and lcbo on the busiest weekend of the year with a freezing rain warning does not help!


I went out for site checks a couple hours ago when it started raining. It's raining hard enough here to wash away residual from the last application but it's not freezing up yet. 2 hours in 2 days is not good. You need to take better care of yourself. Unless your places are 24 hours I would grab a nap head out in the wee hours when it's more obvious what's occurring.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I hate this type of freezing stuff cause I always am afraid I am going to take a wipe out getting ready to get out there or something and they find my on my back trying to get into the bobcat 

heated shop reason # 2


I just got in from salting anything thats open still, and a couple walkways.


----------



## Triple L

raining hard here, no freezing at all


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1397734 said:


> I hate this type of freezing stuff cause I always am afraid I am going to take a wipe out getting ready to get out there or something and they find my on my back trying to get into the bobcat
> 
> heated shop reason # 2
> 
> I just got in from salting anything thats open still, and a couple walkways.


I do some of my best work laying on my back.  I really don't like getting in and out of a skid steer, seems like an accident waiting to happen. Shops are over rated, I like the big shed god created, you never run out of room.


----------



## DeVries

Pouring rain hard here too. It's 4 degrees hope it stays that way. Radar has red and yellow showing on it. The worst should be over in about an hour or so.


----------



## Triple L

Weather can is still saying its gonna warm up sat and sunday, but the weather network says it'll be colder and snow.... hmm


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1397742 said:


> I do some of my best work laying on my back.  I really don't like getting in and out of a skid steer, seems like an accident waiting to happen. Shops are over rated, I like the big shed god created, you never run out of room.


it doesnt count when you put $1 bills in your mount :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

.................................................


----------



## cet

Freezing rain here. So the guys that didn't plow their schools have the freezing rain falling on the snow they didn't bother to plow. I plowed all my sites and salted and now mine are trying to go to ice. Now were out salting again. Did the right thing and got screwed in the process. All the schools are closed tomorrow but who knows.:realmad:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

http://m.680news.com/news/local/article/314979

Interesting article


----------



## rooferdave

MIDTOWNPC;1397785 said:


> http://m.680news.com/news/local/article/314979
> 
> Interesting article


"Meanwhile, the WSIB will increase premiums for everyone by two per cent Jan. 1. 2012, from $2.35 to $2.40 for every $100 of insurable earn"

gee thats funny wsib premiums for roofers is around $14.00 per $100.00 of insurable earning...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Thanks for the heads up Dean.....:waving:

****Note to self to be careful infront of the salt shed in the morning.****


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Rain, rain and more rain here in the tropics. Seems winter might take a nap until Feb too !! It has almost been 10 months here with out a plowable event. Glad everyone in the north is having some funn. The LES guns will be running full tilt on Sunday!!


----------



## JD Dave

Skating rink at my house but down in Mississauga everything is good. I guess I'll have a sleep in the the truck and wait for day break.


----------



## Alpha Property

+4 and a wet here, going to be annother nice day


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1398104 said:


> Skating rink at my house but down in Mississauga everything is good. I guess I'll have a sleep in the the truck and wait for day break.


Everything I salted yesterday afternoon is good. The rest is another story, lets just say "Lots of backwards salting" Glad I'm out of it so far unscathed.

The hilly backroads shaved years off my life. I'm sure to get lots of sanding calls today.


----------



## ff1221

Glad everyone made it home alive, heat off the lake kept our temperatures up, full rain event, pretty hard to push that. 

I've made my New Years resolution, I'm gonna stop sitting around and I'm going to push some snow! Everybody have a god relaxing New Years, then let the fun begin, the weather girl said "Snow Squalls" last night so it should be a good week.


----------



## Grassman09

Salted everything in Milton last nite at 5ish by 11PN last nite it was ice already. Anything interlock or stone was ice this am. I made sure to put enough down to last a wile now. 

This guy might be able to plow snow but he sure cant spell well.. Some peoples kids.... 



Date Listed 28-Dec-11
Address Halton Hills, ON L7J, Canada
View map


lookin to plow snow in off season for some one who pays thier bills....i have a case 95 xt with 8ft pusher and a bobcat753 with 7ft 6 angal blade as back up unit aprox 1o yrs exp with no hits not late and minnimul breack down.. alson have 24-7 mobile macanic to do my repairs looking to stay in halton or saga areas also have a shovaler


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1398160 said:


> Date Listed 28-Dec-11
> Address Halton Hills, ON L7J, Canada
> View map
> 
> lookin to plow snow in off season for some one who pays thier bills....i have a case 95 xt with 8ft pusher and a bobcat753 with 7ft 6 angal blade as back up unit aprox 1o yrs exp with no hits not late and minnimul breack down.. alson have 24-7 mobile macanic to do my repairs looking to stay in halton or saga areas also have a shovaler


....and I work for nothing too...

thought you are in bed already or is Golden Arch upsetting you


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1398164 said:


> ....and I work for nothing too...


Forgot I had a few resi's to do. The ones that wait to pay til the very last minute but are the 1st to call at the sign of snow. Oh when are you coming to pick up your money and copy of contract..



CGM Inc.;1398164 said:


> thought you are in bed already or is Golden Arch upsetting you


No way I love my pancakes.. The best, next to Blizzard snowplows of course.


----------



## snowplowchick

lookin to plow snow in off season for some one who pays thier bills...r[/QUOTE]

How do you plow snow in the off season? Atrocious speller.


----------



## Grassman09

snowplowchick;1398174 said:


> lookin to plow snow in off season for some one who pays thier bills...r


How do you plow snow in the off season? Atrocious speller.[/QUOTE]

Outside a hockey area? . Cannot be good and snow plowing and know how to spell..


----------



## Triple L

snowplowchick;1398174 said:


> lookin to plow snow in off season for some one who pays thier bills...r
> 
> How do you plow snow in the off season? Atrocious speller.


I'd be willing to bet he's a really hard worker.... Sounds like a genuine, dirt road, scholar


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1398194 said:


> Sounds like a genuine, dirt road, scholar


Or a newfie. Unless those two are the same..


----------



## schrader

Anyone have a angle cylinder for a blizzard 8611? We blew one last night and no one is open today. Thanks corey


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;1398215 said:


> Anyone have a angle cylinder for a blizzard 8611? We blew one last night and no one is open today. Thanks corey


I have my second plow still. It's not the greatest shape 
Call me if your in a bind 9053775555
I didnt end up using it. you can use the part

Otherwise call York region markham maybe? 
The 24 hour snow line should go to someones cell


----------



## cet

schrader;1398215 said:


> Anyone have a angle cylinder for a blizzard 8611? We blew one last night and no one is open today. Thanks corey


Have you phoned Princess Auto or TSC. I would think they are open.


----------



## RAZOR

schrader;1398215 said:


> Anyone have a angle cylinder for a blizzard 8611? We blew one last night and no one is open today. Thanks corey


You could try Princess Auto. They carry a different sizes of plow cylinders.


----------



## snowplowchick

schrader;1398215 said:


> Anyone have a angle cylinder for a blizzard 8611? We blew one last night and no one is open today. Thanks corey


That must suck to need a part with everything closed for the next few days.

This is why our shop is crazily stuffed with duplicates and triplicates of everything imaginable.

The newest acquisition, a hydraulic hose maker/crimper etc.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

snowplowchick;1398237 said:


> That must suck to need a part with everything closed for the next few days.
> 
> This is why our shop is crazily stuffed with duplicates and triplicates of everything imaginable.
> 
> The newest acquisition, a hydraulic hose maker/crimper etc.


chad wants his hose (for his ebling) extended maybe you can help
Hahaha oh boy I'm laughing pretty hard


----------



## JD Dave

RAZOR;1398236 said:


> You could try Princess Auto. They carry a different sizes of plow cylinders.


Or if the cylinders wrecked just weld the ram solid, at least you'll have a straight blade with wings. Do you have Jerry's nuts welded in as stops?


----------



## schrader

JD Dave;1398248 said:


> Or if the cylinders wrecked just weld the ram solid, at least you'll have a straight blade with wings. Do you have Jerry's nuts welded in as stops?


Don't know what you mean


----------



## JD Dave

schrader;1398271 said:


> Don't know what you mean


I really have no personal experience with Blizzards just what I've read. Apparently there are no stops on the angle cylinders so if you have your blade angles and you hit something your cylinder takes all of the impact. If you weld some some nuts in as stops this relives the stress off the cylinder.


----------



## JD Dave

Here's some pics. I like the plate stops better.


----------



## rooferdave

yikes that doesn't look good...


----------



## greywynd

Not a good sign when I can see the crack in the first picture, with only a quick glance on my phone!


----------



## OntarioGuy

Roads are icey up here, back yard looks like a skating rink.


----------



## greywynd

Lucfw;1398358 said:


> Roads are icey up here, back yard looks like a skating rink.


Thanks for the headsup, heading back to Peterborough shortly.

I figured I'd better get home to see the real boss for a day or two. Since a friend plowed my place yesterday, I bet I get to sand it today.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Looks like temps are warming up nicely!... Happy New Years to everyone!..


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader;1398215 said:


> Anyone have a angle cylinder for a blizzard 8611? We blew one last night and no one is open today. Thanks corey


I have an old 860 SW. (not sure if the angle cylinders are the same). You can rob it if your in a pinch. Been out this morning so I got this kind of late.


----------



## schrader

Mr.Markus;1398521 said:


> I have an old 860 SW. (not sure if the angle cylinders are the same). You can rob it if your in a pinch. Been out this morning so I got this kind of late.


Thanks but they are different, Can't find anything that will work, has to be a Blizzard part. Not sure why no one is around at Kooys. I got a hold of Brycam in Barrie but he doesn't have it. As long as we don't get hammered I will be OK. Dave I agree with you the cylinders take all the stress, I need to get some thing welded up to relive the stress on the cylinders.

It was a nice mess here today. We pre treated everything last night, had an inch of snow then freezing rain on top of it. plower everything again, just nicely got finished at 7:00 and we got another round of freezing rain.


----------



## Triple L

Everyone needs to go to google and type in let it snow... wait and watch, you can even draw in it and everything, then defrost to get out haha


----------



## Alpha Property

anyone else see this? karma does good from time to time


----------



## OntarioGuy

greywynd;1398416 said:


> Thanks for the headsup, heading back to Peterborough shortly.
> 
> I figured I'd better get home to see the real boss for a day or two. Since a friend plowed my place yesterday, I bet I get to sand it today.


We had a nice little window where it warmed up and everthing started to melt then the temp dropped agen. now everthing is starting to frezze over again.


----------



## cet

Alpha Property;1398711 said:


> anyone else see this? karma does good from time to time


That's great


----------



## rooferdave

Triple L;1398679 said:


> Everyone needs to go to google and type in let it snow... wait and watch, you can even draw in it and everything, then defrost to get out haha


it does not work for me in explorer ...It does however work in google chrome


----------



## rooferdave

how do I get a job with this firm...talk about fringe benefits!

http://www.thestar.com/news/world/a...-firm-rewards-top-employees-with-an-orgy?bn=1


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1398679 said:


> Everyone needs to go to google and type in let it snow... wait and watch, you can even draw in it and everything, then defrost to get out haha


wow...someone is really bored...cool idea though


----------



## Mr.Markus

rooferdave;1398911 said:


> how do I get a job with this firm...talk about fringe benefits!
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/news/world/a...-firm-rewards-top-employees-with-an-orgy?bn=1


C'mon Dave, free arm stamps aren't really that motivational anymore.

Happy New Year to the recluses that are staying in.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Happy New Year.
heading downtown cobourg for a little fireworks show and some pints somewhere


all the best in 2012.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

A very happy new year to everyone! This is a first for me to be sitting out! Cough and cold suck major! Everyone have fun though! Laugh at me watching Citytv.


----------



## OntarioGuy

Going to bed earlyThumbs Up Happy new years everone!


----------



## snowplowchick

Pristine PM ltd;1399003 said:


> A very happy new year to everyone! This is a first for me to be sitting out! Cough and cold suck major! Everyone have fun though! Laugh at me watching Citytv.


First time sitting out? Just wait until you get older. lol

Recluse here too. Under the weather. Cheers to all you drinkers. zzzzz


----------



## rooferdave

this is the first time in 4 years I have been awake past 10 pm new years! As it is just a quiet night at home with the warden and kids


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Was watching Dick Clark on TV with the kids. My son goes to the kitchen and yells"Happy new year!!! I think where the hell is the ball ??? Dam, I then notice the TV station is out of Seatle..... Still waiting to watch the ball drop!!!


----------



## GMC Driver

Happy New Year everyone - wishing you and yours a prosperous 2012.

Looks like the quite weather is over - big time wind warning in place for tonight, and the LE machine is going to kick in. At least we got what we wished for - a green Christmas and New Year's. 

Now that it's Jan, it can all change pretty quick. Anyone else remember '98?


----------



## schrader

Looks like the LE is going to kick in big time. The whole month of January looks messy.


----------



## snowplowchick

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that we have so much snow in the next three months, we run out of room to stack it. Money falling from the sky.

I feel smug sitting here without a hangover.


----------



## cet

Happy New Year. I made it until 11:15 which was later then the last few years.

We were out salting 28,29,30 twice and plowed the 28 and 30. Not sure how you guys got all this time off. Looks like we will be out again tonight. Hoping for just a salting again but I have 1 site with a pool and library and 2 schools. I know the library is open tomorrow I will have to double check on the pool because they open at 7am.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1399347 said:


> Happy New Year. I made it until 11:15 which was later then the last few years.
> 
> We were out salting 28,29,30 twice and plowed the 28 and 30. Not sure how you guys got all this time off. Looks like we will be out again tonight. Hoping for just a salting again but I have 1 site with a pool and library and 2 schools. I know the library is open tomorrow I will have to double check on the pool because they open at 7am.


Holiday season always ends quick. The years that I did the local arena, I had to be out over New Years cause they had Free public skating Jan 1 starting at 8:00am. Did you not get the freezing drizzle on the 31?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

if anyone is looking for a cheap laptop for their truck or business futureshop has a 
lenovo (which is IBM) laptop on for $269. its refurb but I have already gone thru 10 of them and they are perfect. Also their warranty is great I havent had a problem with these but ibm tends to replace anything down the road if needed... even wear and tear like keyboards. Im just passing on the deal cause its pretty good. From the looks of it its online only now. Its not the most styling laptop but IBM's last a long time. Most even have the spill keyboard which has a drain thru a hole out the bottom. Thumbs Up

http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/prod...spx?path=de08c402731886480e3fd35955d402c3en02

I just ordered 15 more. payup My cost on these from other suppliers is $360
its a screamin deal.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Nice*



MIDTOWNPC;1399362 said:


> if anyone is looking for a cheap laptop for their truck or business futureshop has a
> lenovo (which is IBM) laptop on for $269. its refurb but I have already gone thru 10 of them and they are perfect. Also their warranty is great I havent had a problem with these but ibm tends to replace anything down the road if needed... even wear and tear like keyboards. Im just passing on the deal cause its pretty good. From the looks of it its online only now. Its not the most styling laptop but IBM's last a long time. Most even have the spill keyboard which has a drain thru a hole out the bottom. Thumbs Up
> 
> http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/prod...spx?path=de08c402731886480e3fd35955d402c3en02
> 
> I just ordered 15 more. payup My cost on these from other suppliers is $360
> its a screamin deal.


Nice deal, ordered 1 myself... many thanks for the tip


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

StratfordPusher;1399395 said:


> Nice deal, ordered 1 myself... many thanks for the tip


the best part about ibm / lenovo is also that there is very little to no junk installed on that machine. no ad's no free this skpe aol ebay crap.

set it up. install openoffice, avast antivirus, and malware bytes and call it a day


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Winter*

Looks like winter is finally on its way ...

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-blogs/anderson/my-initial-lake-effect-snow-forecast/59726

Hmm, 30cm possible.... this could be a nasty couple of days....

Enjoy

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-blogs/anderson/my-initial-lake-effect-snow-forecast/59726


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

MIDTOWNPC;1399362 said:


> if anyone is looking for a cheap laptop for their truck or business futureshop has a
> lenovo (which is IBM) laptop on for $269. its refurb but I have already gone thru 10 of them and they are perfect. Also their warranty is great I havent had a problem with these but ibm tends to replace anything down the road if needed... even wear and tear like keyboards. Im just passing on the deal cause its pretty good. From the looks of it its online only now. Its not the most styling laptop but IBM's last a long time. Most even have the spill keyboard which has a drain thru a hole out the bottom. Thumbs Up
> 
> http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/prod...spx?path=de08c402731886480e3fd35955d402c3en02
> 
> I just ordered 15 more. payup My cost on these from other suppliers is $360
> its a screamin deal.


We just ordered one, so thanks for the tip Dean!
My wife has been wanting a cheap laptop for a while now and this was too good of a deal to pass up on. Even got free shipping too!


----------



## Mr Bigblock

Is it ever going to snow,that was the worse December i can remember, Im ready to start installing a inground pool.


----------



## snowplowchick

Get ready, it's coming!


----------



## DeVries

StratfordPusher;1399405 said:


> Looks like winter is finally on its way ...
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-blogs/anderson/my-initial-lake-effect-snow-forecast/59726
> 
> Hmm, 30cm possible.... this could be a nasty couple of days....
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-blogs/anderson/my-initial-lake-effect-snow-forecast/59726


I like his long range for January for us, mild, sounds good to me. The winter of 2007 was the year our oldest son was born ,we only plowed three times that winter and only one plowing was really needed and that was one a week before March break.

If we get snow it would be great to have a few days of really cold weather to get some frost in the ground, saves sod repairs in the spring Thumbs Up


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1399353 said:


> Holiday season always ends quick. The years that I did the local arena, I had to be out over New Years cause they had Free public skating Jan 1 starting at 8:00am. Did you not get the freezing drizzle on the 31?


Our freezing rain was on the 30th starting at 6pm and we were out by 7pm. We didn't get finished until 2am on the 31st but nothing came after that.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Tractor Tires*

Tractors are being a little stuburn this season, first night out we had both loader joysticks 
go for a crap, Kubota / Stoll loader plastic handle on the stick broke off in half, duct tape saved the night, new handle 149.00 ordered and installed in the next day.

The Case joystick handle fell apart when the top popped off, again, more duct tape....
and ordered a replacment... 291.00..... and installed the next day....

On the way home from the shop I blow a right front tire sidewall out on the Kubota...
had roadside service and a used tire installed until I can get both fronts replaced. other side is weather checked as well and I don't like to take chances with breakdowns...

Anybody have a good source for new ag style ? 14.9x24 radials, have Michelins at present
but don't really care too much about the brand...

Many thanks

Al


----------



## schrader

Thanks to my local plow guy the Blizzard is up and going again, looks like I am going to need it. I noticed the blizzard is real slow at raising, quick to angle and wing out. Anyone else with Blizzards notice this.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I believe that is an adjustment, there is a knob to turn.


----------



## Belleaire Care

Spread salt on the 30th and 31st here in Barrie... some lots were super icy yesterday a.m.,... managed to scrape 'em down then put the salt on...... 
Its plus 2 celcius now and raining but looks like we're in for the LE tonight and tomorrow, poor visibility, blowing snow etc !
Take care everyone!


----------



## Grassman09

StratfordPusher;1399495 said:


> Tractors are being a little stuburn this season, first night out we had both loader joysticks
> go for a crap, Kubota / Stoll loader plastic handle on the stick broke off in half, duct tape saved the night, new handle 149.00 ordered and installed in the next day.
> 
> The Case joystick handle fell apart when the top popped off, again, more duct tape....
> and ordered a replacment... 291.00..... and installed the next day....
> 
> On the way home from the shop I blow a right front tire sidewall out on the Kubota...
> had roadside service and a used tire installed until I can get both fronts replaced. other side is weather checked as well and I don't like to take chances with breakdowns...
> 
> Anybody have a good source for new ag style ? 14.9x24 radials, have Michelins at present
> but don't really care too much about the brand...
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Al


Didn't have as many issues as you did but had a Issue with one of the wings on the Horst plow. You had to pull the stick (valve control levers on right side of cab on a 6430) the opposite way of the other stick for the wing to move in and out. Switched 2 of the hoses around up front and all was good. Not sure why it was doing that, I have all the lines color coded and they were all set up properly. Wings worked fine when I took the tractor out of storadge in fall...

Anyone need a liquid ice control truck? With a lil modification it would work great I think.

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...ck-Water-Tank-and-Snowplow-W0QQAdIdZ341562493


----------



## TLG99

DeVries;1399472 said:


> I like his long range for January for us, mild, sounds good to me. The winter of 2007 was the year our oldest son was born ,we only plowed three times that winter and only one plowing was really needed and that was one a week before March break.
> 
> If we get snow it would be great to have a few days of really cold weather to get some frost in the ground, saves sod repairs in the spring Thumbs Up


I believe your referring to the winter of 07/08....I remember very little plowing that year. The previous winter (06/07) was late coming also with mild temperatures and minimal plowing.

However, Feb. 13th and 14th of 2007 made up for it with the Valentine's day blizzard. Strong, blowing winds with 50cms of snow throughout the city, and over 70cms of snow on some escarpment locations, huge drifts everywhere. All within a 36 hour period.

Defiantly the most snow i've ever dealt with in one storm the past 15 years. Very memorable now....crazy at the time!


----------



## forbidden

You guys and your lake effect..... expecting double digits here for the next week on the plus side, again. At least the seasonals are helping out some. I have a guy that wants a paver walkway and patio done now.


----------



## TLG99

Just had a look at some records....the winter of 06/07 was the easiest winter for us. Take away the Valentines blizzard, and we only had about 50 cm's of snow all winter....got that much and more in that one storm,lol.

07/08 was actually pretty busy.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

StratfordPusher;1399495 said:


> Tractors are being a little stuburn this season, first night out we had both loader joysticks
> go for a crap, Kubota / Stoll loader plastic handle on the stick broke off in half, duct tape saved the night, new handle 149.00 ordered and installed in the next day.
> 
> The Case joystick handle fell apart when the top popped off, again, more duct tape....
> and ordered a replacment... 291.00..... and installed the next day....
> 
> On the way home from the shop I blow a right front tire sidewall out on the Kubota...
> had roadside service and a used tire installed until I can get both fronts replaced. other side is weather checked as well and I don't like to take chances with breakdowns...
> 
> Anybody have a good source for new ag style ? 14.9x24 radials, have Michelins at present
> but don't really care too much about the brand...
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Al


What about Honeywood Tire? They carry Titan and Firestone ag tires as well as Michelin. I have never used them but my friend gets all his tires there as his Uncle works there. 42 Dunlop St. Stratford. Al's Tire in Burgessville is also a well known place for cheap tractor tires too.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Thanks*



Bigfoot Brent;1399638 said:


> What about Honeywood Tire? They carry Titan and Firestone ag tires as well as Michelin. I have never used them but my friend gets all his tires there as his Uncle works there. 42 Dunlop St. Stratford


Thanks Brent, I have sent them an email for a quote, sure they won't be cheap.. funny the ole tires have 90% of the tread left, sidewalls went bad.... 

Many thanks Al


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Hey, no problem. Did you see the last bit I edited in about Al's Tire?


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1399541 said:


> Didn't have as many issues as you did but had a Issue with one of the wings on the Horst plow. You had to pull the stick (valve control levers on right side of cab on a 6430) the opposite way of the other stick for the wing to move in and out. Switched 2 of the hoses around up front and all was good. Not sure why it was doing that, I have all the lines color coded and they were all set up properly. Wings worked fine when I took the tractor out of storadge in fall...
> 
> Anyone need a liquid ice control truck? With a lil modification it would work great I think.
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...ck-Water-Tank-and-Snowplow-W0QQAdIdZ341562493


They were changed on the back of the tractor then. You can colour code the front all you want at the front but if the back hoses are reversed then it will change.

Happy New Years to everyone. Had a few couples over for New Years, still recovering.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1399669 said:


> They were changed on the back of the tractor then. You can colour code the front all you want at the front but if the back hoses are reversed then it will change.
> 
> Happy New Years to everyone. Had a few couples over for New Years, still recovering.


Any wife swapping involved?


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1399669 said:


> They were changed on the back of the tractor then. You can colour code the front all you want at the front but if the back hoses are reversed then it will change.


Okay that makes sense, but what doesn't is that me or anyone never touched them in the back this year or last year.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Motorhome*



grandview;1399706 said:


> Any wife swapping involved?


LOL.... too funny, 4-some in the Pink Swag and shag Moblie Home.... news at 11


----------



## grandview

That's great,by the time everyone is done with JD's tenement on wheels,it's going to look like a NASCAR sponsored car.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1399541 said:


> Didn't have as many issues as you did but had a Issue with one of the wings on the Horst plow. You had to pull the stick (valve control levers on right side of cab on a 6430) the opposite way of the other stick for the wing to move in and out. Switched 2 of the hoses around up front and all was good. Not sure why it was doing that, I have all the lines color coded and they were all set up properly. Wings worked fine when I took the tractor out of storadge in fall...
> 
> Anyone need a liquid ice control truck? With a lil modification it would work great I think.
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...ck-Water-Tank-and-Snowplow-W0QQAdIdZ341562493





Grassman09;1399716 said:


> Okay that makes sense, but what doesn't is that me or anyone never touched them in the back this year or last year.


Someone did touch them, there is no other reason for it.

I'm pretty sure Al owns that motor home. I would swing but the wife says I more then fulfill her.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1399730 said:


> Someone did touch them, there is no other reason for it.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Al owns that motor home. I would swing but the wife says I more then fulfill her.


So you went out to pick up some ice cream for her!


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1399730 said:


> Someone did touch them, there is no other reason for it.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Al owns that motor home. I would swing but the wife says I more then fulfill her.


I guess her New Years resolution wasn't to quit lying.


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1399732 said:


> So you went out to pick up some ice cream for her!


Pretty much.


----------



## grandview

cet;1399733 said:


> I guess her New Years resolution wasn't to quit lying.


Or was it for JD to start telling the truth!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*I wish*



grandview;1399732 said:


> So you went out to pick up some ice cream for her!


I wish I could afford a nice rig like that. still trying to pay off my Eblings.... lol


----------



## snowplowchick

cet;1399733 said:


> I guess her New Years resolution wasn't to quit lying.


That's funny. :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

Was it your guys resolutions to pick on Dave more. LOL


----------



## snowplowchick

JD Dave;1399743 said:


> Was it your guys resolutions to pick on Dave more. LOL


Well, we know Triple L can't handle it, and you seem like you have a sense of humour.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1399743 said:


> Was it your guys resolutions to pick on Dave more. LOL


You brought the platter for us to pick on.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Working*



JD Dave;1399743 said:


> Was it your guys resolutions to pick on Dave more. LOL


Seems to be working 

All the best for 2012 Dave and family.....


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1399743 said:


> Was it your guys resolutions to pick on Dave more. LOL


Chad's paying royalties.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1399751 said:


> Chad's paying royalties.


Well you didnt have to go and blurt it out Chris......  LOL


----------



## JD Dave

snowplowchick;1399747 said:


> Well, we know Triple L can't handle it, and you seem like you have a sense of humour.





grandview;1399749 said:


> You brought the platter for us to pick on.





StratfordPusher;1399750 said:


> Seems to be working
> 
> All the best for 2012 Dave and family.....





cet;1399751 said:


> Chad's paying royalties.


Just gives me a reason to return the favour. Happy New Years guys and girl.


----------



## cet

Today my personal truck just went from a 7 hour route to a 2 hour route if I dog it like the old dog I am. The extra money was nice but the piece of mind is better right now.
Extra money, not sure that even exists.

My 6500 got pulled over for an inspection this week.
Everything went well EXCEPT for the expired insurance pink slip and no company name on the truck. We only had 1.5 tons on, all paper work filled out, we had the CVOR. I guess being Christmas we just got a warning. They asked how much weight the salter would hold and the driver told him 4.5 tons, actually the truth and he said we would be fine fully loaded. I guess I better find some sign's for the truck.


----------



## cet

Triple L;1399755 said:


> Well you didnt have to go and blurt it out Chris......  LOL


I don't need him picking on me, he's heartless most of the time.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Looks like tomorrow could be a headache, at least alot of things are still closed. I know we have been spoiled this year, but I have found the last four days very stressful. I am looking forward to going over all the equipment (again... don't ask) and then plowing a nice dry 10cm at some point.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1399763 said:


> Looks like tomorrow could be a headache, at least alot of things are still closed. I know we have been spoiled this year, but I have found the last four days very stressful. I am looking forward to going over all the equipment (again... don't ask) and then plowing a nice dry 10cm at some point.


Freezing rain is as bad as it gets IMO. I do mainly schools and they were closed but the amount of people that take their kids to schools to go tobogganing is just crazy. We don't have a lot of snow but there is enough to make it down the hill and I bet the parents are a little restless with not much for the kids to do outside.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1399763 said:


> Looks like tomorrow could be a headache, at least alot of things are still closed. I know we have been spoiled this year, but I have found the last four days very stressful. I am looking forward to going over all the equipment (again... don't ask) and then plowing a nice dry 10cm at some point.


I thought you loved stress?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What crack***** told you that? I don't know what I love anymore, but stress is definitely not one of them. We have a well oiled machine now... sort of. Still having some salter issues, and have two cracked cutting edges due to a nasty site that will now have a trip edge at it. Overall, things are good though.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

wow, guess the PS filters are getting better, you can say crack, but not crackwhor


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

are you allowed to run studded snow tires in ontario?


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1399780 said:


> What crack***** told you that? I don't know what I love anymore, but stress is definitely not one of them. We have a well oiled machine now... sort of. Still having some salter issues, and have two cracked cutting edges due to a nasty site that will now have a trip edge at it. Overall, things are good though.


No one told me that. I just assumed anyone that wanted 50+ guys to look after every storm must love stress. Glad things are well oiled sort of now, hopefully you find something to love though, we all need something to look forward to.


----------



## snowplowchick

JD Dave;1399793 said:


> No one told me that. I just assumed anyone that wanted 50+ guys to look after every storm must love stress. Glad things are well oiled sort of now, hopefully you find something to love though, we all need something to look forward to.


Don't you mean



JD Dave;1399793 said:


> Glad things are well oiled sort of now, hopefully you find someone to love though, we all need someone to look forward to.




And 50+ employees is a recipe for an ucler! Wow, more power to you for doing that. That sounds tough.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Now back to the weather*

Wind are blowing like 50k here, wet....snow just starting to drop now... could be a long night
as the ground is so wet it could take a while to start accum...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Back in english speaking canada. Very nice to sit, relax, and not strain to come up with the correct tense of every word I say. Vacation was tons of fun, but anything but a vacation. Looking forward to a peaceful evening in the saltmobile! 

Happy new years to everyone! My fiancee (first time typing it) and I just made all kinds of resolutions, most of which involve becomming cheap SOBs and eating/exercising right. We have no choice but to stick to them either because we want to afford a wedding and have pornstar caliber bodies for it. (I already do...) Final resolution was to be nice to chad and dave and mark on here... 



We'll see how long that last one lasts.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

MIDTOWNPC;1399783 said:


> are you allowed to run studded snow tires in ontario?


I think you can but only in Northern Ontario. I thought I read an MTO thing saying you have to live north of Parry Sound or something like that.


----------



## goel

Bigfoot Brent;1399824 said:


> I think you can but only in Northern Ontario. I thought I read an MTO thing saying you have to live north of Parry Sound or something like that.


I think you have to go as far north to the area where you do NOT pay to renew you license plates every year.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*All white again*



goel;1399976 said:


> I think you have to go as far north to the area where you do NOT pay to renew you license plates every year.


Starting to stick now, close to 1cm now and the radar is full of lake streamers


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Radar looks like we are going to get more then they said.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Sure does. Description says: just salt. Radar says: get the lube cuz you're getting.... Temps aren't bad. Wait and see.


----------



## G.Landscape

1cm in Stratford? wow KW is still nothing, maybe collecting a little on the grass but roads are just wet.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1400012 said:


> Radar looks like we are going to get more then they said.


It's one of those where nobody knows. Hopefully temps stay up.

Happy new year everyone, I had a great night. Thank goodness it didn't snow.


----------



## rooferdave

ok am I nuts? check this forecast...0% mon and 0% tues!

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=Toronto, Canada


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Our forecast*

1.5cm, its wet and alot is melting on contact... real slick driving..

Summary of what meybe on tap..

Snow squalls overnight and Monday. Snow squalls are expected to develop quickly overnight in the Grey - Bruce and Parry Sound - Muskoka regions as much colder air blasts into the regions in the wake of a sharp Arctic cold front. Local snowfall amounts of near 15 cm are quite possible in these snow squalls by Monday morning. In addition strong and gusty westerly winds will cause near zero visibility in blowing snow overnight. Indications suggest that the winds will veer to more northwesterly on Monday. As a result, the snow squalls will likely drift southward into the Barrie, Orillia, Midland, Watford, Pinery park, eastern Lambton county, London, Stratford and Woodstock areas. Local snowfall amounts could reach 25 cm by Tuesday morning and even up to 40 cm are possible if one or more of the snow squalls become stationary for more than 6 hours. The strong and gusty winds will likely cause very low to at times zero visibility in blowing snow in areas affected by heavy flurries and snow squalls. Dangerous winter driving conditions are expected. Motorists should consider altering travel plans into these regions.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Pristine PM ltd;1400012 said:


> Radar looks like we are going to get more then they said.


That's what I was just saying to myself.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am going for a drive, I think I might start pre-salting soon. I hate the waiting game and can't sleep.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1400214 said:


> I am going for a drive, I think I might start pre-salting soon. I hate the waiting game and can't sleep.


......we are just done.  nite...


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Just got in from a quick lap. Mostly dry but a few slick lots from place to place. All depending on where the streamers are located. Snowing at home an nothing in Windsor. Will go back out in the wee AM hours to double check and salt Hcap areas. All the wet has dried up quickly with the wind...


----------



## Ant118

everyone is different lol. TWN says 1-3. EC says scattered flurries, and underound nothing lol.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lots of frozen runoff and puddles in markham/scarlem but no active weather of sorts yet.still requires the green stuff.should put a dent in whatever eventually falls. Now that I'm home from quebec and wanting the snow it'll go back to being sunny and warm.

I think I stayed there a bit too long. When jon called at 1 to say go I was asleep. When the phone rang, my internal monologue was "tabernache, pas maintnant!" Kinda scared me to be THINKING in french.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*5cm*

We got our 5cm, so out into the snow we go.... stopped for now


----------



## Ant118

oh your lucky lol. I hope we get the snow forcasted. My luck we wont lol.


----------



## Ant118

oh hey if you guys ever need to rent a spare plow truck. i got a 2000 dodge 2500 cummins Regular cab with a 9' Western Pro Plus on it. Ill cut you guys a deal if your every in a bind and need a truck asap.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Ant118, PM me your # and the area you're in. That could be very handy on certain nights when things go south.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Anyone have an 04-06 chevy partsmobile? The old girl is still running strong but the POS guage cluster has done what they all do. When it was just the speedo I didn't care, but now it tells me there's no oil pressure and beeps constantly to let me know. Driver says if he has to hear that for another full shift its time and a half! 

Grabbing a couple hrs sleep then lift out the salter and shovel out the 200lbs of salt the loader guy has spilled in the truck bed beside the Vbox.


----------



## Triple L

U can buy rebuilt ones on ebay... I would actually be worried if its beeping... Myn always read no oil pressure as well but never beeped... I tought the DIC got a feed and the guage got a feed from the pressure sensor... Well it hasn't blown up yet so I guess its got pressure LOL I'd try getting it under warranty... Myns an 04 and just got replaced in the spring for free...


----------



## drivewaydoctor

Im currently in downtown toronto. Not a flake on the ground or in the sky. Just really cold and really strong winds but nothing in terms of snow.


----------



## schrader

Getting nasty around here, some good streamers coming in off the bay, windy and cold.


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1400418 said:


> Getting nasty around here, some good streamers coming in off the bay, windy and cold.


Pretty disorganized streamers, kind of a crap shoot, we got 5cm overnight, 2cm stuck to the ground the other 3cm stopped 40 miles east of here. :laughing: Maximum wind gust so far is 68.8km/h at 8:26, so pretty average for Bruce county. Environment Canada has issued a special weather statement, that means they haven't got a Frickin clue what's going so they'll make it sound like Stormageddon, than they are covered. Temps are supposed to drop to -9, I think it'll be to cold for the LE machine, guess we'll find out.


----------



## RAZOR

The most we have is around 1 inch but it is drifting in places. The sun is poking out right now but 20 minutes ago we had a big blast of snow for a few minutes. It looks like the snow will be on and off all day.


----------



## rooferdave

Triple L;1400346 said:


> U can buy rebuilt ones on ebay... I would actually be worried if its beeping... Myn always read no oil pressure as well but never beeped... I tought the DIC got a feed and the guage got a feed from the pressure sensor... Well it hasn't blown up yet so I guess its got pressure LOL I'd try getting it under warranty... Myns an 04 and just got replaced in the spring for free...


how did you get the warranty? If you remember I have an 03 with the same issue, I don't remember who on here was going to get parts for the spedo's... thats when I brought up my issue but never heard back


----------



## RAZOR

rooferdave;1400483 said:


> how did you get the warranty? If you remember I have an 03 with the same issue, I don't remember who on here was going to get parts for the spedo's... thats when I brought up my issue but never heard back


If you were under certain amount of km's then GM would fix it under warranty. I tried a year or so ago with my 03 but I way way over the km's.


----------



## Elite_Maint

drivewaydoctor;1400404 said:


> Im currently in downtown toronto. Not a flake on the ground or in the sky. Just really cold and really strong winds but nothing in terms of snow.


South of lawrence ave and north of rogers rd had about 1-1.5cms...i salted a couple places i have there... they were slippery as hell. weird stuff.i went downtown and even at my house in Vaughan not a flake!!


----------



## doberman

In the news today

" You may expect big cities to have a disproportionate measure of wackos, but the Chatham-Kent police service's list proves even small communities are home to people with a distorted picture of what the emergency services can and can't do.

Lessons to be learned: *don't call 911 because snow plows are making too much noise* or if your partner in your bed won't move over.

Police share these stories because they hope to educate the public about the correct reasons for calling 911. Anything other than a life-threatening emergency means you shouldn't call the emergency line. Given their reasons for dialing, it's astounding that some of the Chatham-Kent callers could figure out how to use the telephone at all. "


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Triple L;1400346 said:


> U can buy rebuilt ones on ebay... I would actually be worried if its beeping... Myn always read no oil pressure as well but never beeped... I tought the DIC got a feed and the guage got a feed from the pressure sensor... Well it hasn't blown up yet so I guess its got pressure LOL I'd try getting it under warranty... Myns an 04 and just got replaced in the spring for free...


Its got pressure, its just the guage. I think half a million may be over the warranty too. Looking into your ebay rebuilt tip.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1400648 said:


> Its got pressure, its just the guage. I think half a million may be over the warranty too. Looking into your ebay rebuilt tip.


You can buy the little motors too if you want to change them yourself. Check out the DIY cluster repair on dieselplace.com


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We had a sign hung as we drove into a church we plow "please do not plow until 7am" I know it is from the NDP'r who lives next door. He complained all summer about how lazy we were because we used backpack blowers and didn't rake or broom. He taught at my university and of course was Suzanne's favorite prof, but I don't see eye to eye with someone that doesn't understand that a small contract that is happy with us isn't worth staying up late to plow at 7am if the storm ends early.


----------



## snowplowchick

Pristine PM ltd;1400684 said:


> We had a sign hung as we drove into a church we plow "please do not plow until 7am" I know it is from the NDP'r who lives next door. He complained all summer about how lazy we were because we used backpack blowers and didn't rake or broom. He taught at my university and of course was Suzanne's favorite prof, but I don't see eye to eye with someone that doesn't understand that a small contract that is happy with us isn't worth staying up late to plow at 7am if the storm ends early.


Unless it's written in your contract to do it after 7, or you are on an on-call basis, who cares what they think if it is going to cost you time,fuel, and money to return to the site.

We just got a site back this year that has a neighbour that hassled us to the point of contacting the MP because we plowed in the middle of the night. Had the municipal bylaw officer contact us too about the noise bylaw. It is a school, and anyone who moves to live beside an institutional/commercial site should know they have no control over stuff like that. It won't stop us this year either. I don't know what you use to plow, but we use tractors, and the Horst blades make a wonderfully loud sound when you drop it.


----------



## orenlasko

*Awe, C'mon Jon...*

Even when you finish at 4am, don't you just want to stay up a few more hours to keep the neighbours happy....

Happy New years To all!!


----------



## orenlasko

*Champagne Socialists are a fun lot, Aren't they?*



Pristine PM ltd;1400684 said:


> We had a sign hung as we drove into a church we plow "please do not plow until 7am" I know it is from the NDP'r who lives next door. He complained all summer about how lazy we were because we used backpack blowers and didn't rake or broom. He taught at my university and of course was Suzanne's favorite prof, but I don't see eye to eye with someone that doesn't understand that a small contract that is happy with us isn't worth staying up late to plow at 7am if the storm ends early.


Always a pleasure to have to deal with...


----------



## dingybigfoot

[email protected] "rake or broom".
That's a classic!


----------



## greywynd

Pristine PM ltd;1400684 said:


> We had a sign hung as we drove into a church we plow "please do not plow until 7am" I know it is from the NDP'r who lives next door. He complained all summer about how lazy we were because we used backpack blowers and didn't rake or broom. He taught at my university and of course was Suzanne's favorite prof, but I don't see eye to eye with someone that doesn't understand that a small contract that is happy with us isn't worth staying up late to plow at 7am if the storm ends early.


Sounds like you should straight pipe the truck on that route for a day or two.....throw it back on before anyone can check to see what's going on.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Chad it's going to cost me about $400 to move the ebling pump. 
I should have it all ready tomorrow night. He is short a fitting or two so will do it tomorrow. 
Best part is he is doing it onsite and making everything here
I know everyone is going to say they could do it cheaper but
Having it working for the next storm is worth it. 

he also has a few of my computers so I'm happy to give make


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1400844 said:


> Chad it's going to cost me about $400 to move the ebling pump.
> I should have it all ready tomorrow night. He is short a fitting or two so will do it tomorrow.
> Best part is he is doing it onsite and making everything here
> I know everyone is going to say they could do it cheaper but
> Having it working for the next storm is worth it.
> 
> he also has a few of my computers so I'm happy to give make


Good to know... Im too cheap for that, when my works just fine, but both of them are staying up tonight just incase they freeze and wount lift up tmr morning... I guess I have lots of faith in them dont I? hahaha


----------



## Triple L

rooferdave;1400483 said:


> how did you get the warranty? If you remember I have an 03 with the same issue, I don't remember who on here was going to get parts for the spedo's... thats when I brought up my issue but never heard back


I was gonna buy the parts and fix it myself but if you google it and can find the gm warranty specs, I just printed it off, went into the dealership, (of course, got greeted by the biggest tard on the planet that I cant stand and said "listen bud, this is what you guys are doing" gave him the paper and about 5 minutes in he changed his tune and said ok we can do that... Piss me off they didnt put my hourmeter back on so my truck now had about 150 hours instead of 4350 like it really does...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1400875 said:


> Good to know... Im too cheap for that, when my works just fine, but both of them are staying up tonight just incase they freeze and wount lift up tmr morning... I guess I have lots of faith in them dont I? hahaha


Better leave your Boss up also since they both use Monarch pumps. I think your Arctic even runs a Monarch but I could be wrong.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Pumps*



JD Dave;1400885 said:


> Better leave your Boss up also since they both use Monarch pumps. I think your Arctic even runs a Monarch but I could be wrong.


Never had one freeze up yet..... is this a common issue...???


----------



## schrader

The weather sucks here, snowing sideways. It's going to be along night.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1400885 said:


> Better leave your Boss up also since they both use Monarch pumps. I think your Arctic even runs a Monarch but I could be wrong.


It is a monarch on the arctic as well.... That little bit of heat from the motor seems to go a long ways....


----------



## goel

snowplowchick;1400703 said:


> Unless it's written in your contract to do it after 7, or you are on an on-call basis, who cares what they think if it is going to cost you time,fuel, and money to return to the site.
> 
> We just got a site back this year that has a neighbour that hassled us to the point of contacting the MP because we plowed in the middle of the night. Had the municipal bylaw officer contact us too about the noise bylaw. It is a school, and anyone who moves to live beside an institutional/commercial site should know they have no control over stuff like that. It won't stop us this year either. I don't know what you use to plow, but we use tractors, and the Horst blades make a wonderfully loud sound when you drop it.


I am one up. Had Bylaw show up early one morning at about 3:30 am when plowing a school.

He asked me to put the truck in reverse.

I asked what was up.

Multiple complaints from from the same person.

Not sure how they got ahold of bylaw in the middle of the night.

We are at each school for about 30 minutes so it must have been a direct call to drag him out of bed and get him to the right place.


----------



## DeVries

goel;1400996 said:


> I am one up. Had Bylaw show up early one morning at about 3:30 am when plowing a school.
> 
> He asked me to put the truck in reverse.
> 
> I asked what was up.
> 
> Multiple complaints from from the same person.
> 
> Not sure how they got ahold of bylaw in the middle of the night.
> 
> We are at each school for about 30 minutes so it must have been a direct call to drag him out of bed and get him to the right place.


We've had that power sweeping to. The city of hamilton has a few on call for bar, party complaints and such.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Le*



schrader;1400902 said:


> The weather sucks here, snowing sideways. It's going to be along night.


We are in the future path of a couple of LE streams... I agree, another sleepless night...


----------



## Ant118

StratfordPusher;1401080 said:


> We are in the future path of a couple of LE streams... I agree, another sleepless night...


send some of it this way lol. might get a bit in auora. nice streamer coming south from barrie on radar.


----------



## rooferdave

Ant118;1401135 said:


> send some of it this way lol. might get a bit in auora. nice streamer coming south from barrie on radar.


can you show me the link to the radar that tells you this please?I really can't read radar


----------



## CGM Inc.

StratfordPusher;1400892 said:


> Never had one freeze up yet..... is this a common issue...???


We never had an issue either, listening to our "scanner" last year there where a bunch of frozen pumps in the Brampton area when we had that really cold night in the -20's


----------



## JD Dave

StratfordPusher;1400892 said:


> Never had one freeze up yet..... is this a common issue...???


No and I'm glad to hear that.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Who is on the scanner? Municipal plowers? That would be interesting to follow.


----------



## snowdance

Looks like I have a lot of reading to catch up on!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1401236 said:


> No and I'm glad to hear that.


It's just me. Don't worry guys I'm just sharing my story 
It doesn't really bother me it gets me goin like a surprise storm. Keeps me on the ball

I think if the option was available from the start to get the pump in a box I would have paid extra 
So no big deal now. I also like that the pump will be off for storage. Then it can't get bumped either


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1401242 said:


> Who is on the scanner? Municipal plowers? That would be interesting to follow.


There will be some private guys also. It's interesting for a a little while.


----------



## greywynd

Pristine PM ltd;1401242 said:


> Who is on the scanner? Municipal plowers? That would be interesting to follow.


Thinking you need something to help you stay awake?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'd love to have Jon mic'd during a 30cm
Storm. Hahahhaha. Reality radio staring pristine property maint


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1401242 said:


> Who is on the scanner? Municipal plowers? That would be interesting to follow.


Depends who's frequencies you know....
We have municipalities on there and some locals too 
Funny to listen to it! Wouldn't want to be dispatcher in some places.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Are we doing a lunch next week at the show? Tucker's Marketplace for 1pm on the Wednesday?


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1401248 said:


> It's just me. Don't worry guys I'm just sharing my story
> It doesn't really bother me it gets me goin like a surprise storm. Keeps me on the ball
> 
> I think if the option was available from the start to get the pump in a box I would have paid extra
> So no big deal now. I also like that the pump will be off for storage. Then it can't get bumped either


I think something happened to your pump at some point, if it was from new maybe. Hopefully all is well now. A box if perfect for you because you leave the Ebling on for the winter, it would be a more of pain to take it off if you had to disconnect 6 couplers after every storm.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, honestly - I make about 20 phone calls to get the ball rolling, and then get text/call updates, because we have no hourly guys, there is little dispatching. Everyone has there route and does it. I think alot of the hourly companies often have different guys doing their routes, so there is alot more communication due to that.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1401261 said:


> Are we doing a lunch next week at the show? Tucker's Marketplace for 1pm on the Wednesday?


You can count me in That sounds good.


----------



## Triple L

It already is such a pain to take off already haha

Jon pristine radio... Crap just broke a $700 cutting edge, 5 mintues later, crap there goes the second one, 5 seconds later u hear jon puking out the window LOL I was thinking about that today... Man that's gotta suck! Blizzard cutting edges arnt cheap!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1401261 said:


> Are we doing a lunch next week at the show? Tucker's Marketplace for 1pm on the Wednesday?


Damn you love that place. Don't hate on the Lonestar just because of the speeding ticket. LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1401262 said:


> I think something happened to your pump at some point, if it was from new maybe. Hopefully all is well now. A box if perfect for you because you leave the Ebling on for the winter, it would be a more of pain to take it off if you had to disconnect 6 couplers after every storm.


I do to. ya it's not easy to take mine off either. It's a dodge thing I think


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

And to make things worse, had two ranger blades stolen... thought they were on camera, we will know for sure tomorrow when the landlord is back. That was a lesson I didn't want to learn. If you guys see any for sale, let me know. I would recognize them.

680lt and 720lt - might both be 680's or 720's, we bought them used and I don't know for sure.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1401278 said:


> I do to. ya it's not easy to take mine off either. It's a dodge thing I think


Mines pretty easy, probably because I take it off pretty much every storm.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;1401277 said:


> Damn you love that place. Don't hate on the Lonestar just because of the speeding ticket. LOL


haha, I am good with whatever, Tuckers is closer, that's all, and I do like me some buffet!


----------



## greywynd

Pristine PM ltd;1401281 said:


> And to make things worse, had two ranger blades stolen... thought they were on camera, we will know for sure tomorrow when the landlord is back. That was a lesson I didn't want to learn. If you guys see any for sale, let me know. I would recognize them.
> 
> 680lt and 720lt - might both be 680's or 720's, we bought them used and I don't know for sure.


Damn.....didn't hear about that Jon....may want to call around to some of the scrap yards just in case, if it were scrappers they'll unload them quick for a few bucks.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1401285 said:


> haha, I am good with whatever, Tuckers is closer, that's all, and I do like me some buffet!


Tuckers sounds good. I'll be there,


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1401281 said:


> And to make things worse, had two ranger blades stolen... thought they were on camera, we will know for sure tomorrow when the landlord is back. That was a lesson I didn't want to learn. If you guys see any for sale, let me know. I would recognize them.
> 
> 680lt and 720lt - might both be 680's or 720's, we bought them used and I don't know for sure.


You have bad luck. You haven't been touchin my ebling have you? Lol
I'll do Tucker's unless someone is goin to eat the monster steak at lone star 
Chad? 72 hours notice to order it. Lol


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1401281 said:


> And to make things worse, had two ranger blades stolen... thought they were on camera, we will know for sure tomorrow when the landlord is back. That was a lesson I didn't want to learn. If you guys see any for sale, let me know. I would recognize them.
> 
> 680lt and 720lt - might both be 680's or 720's, we bought them used and I don't know for sure.


Brutal. Where did they grow legs? Employee's Place or at the shop?


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1401281 said:


> And to make things worse, had two ranger blades stolen... thought they were on camera, we will know for sure tomorrow when the landlord is back. That was a lesson I didn't want to learn. If you guys see any for sale, let me know. I would recognize them.
> 
> 680lt and 720lt - might both be 680's or 720's, we bought them used and I don't know for sure.


Were they sitting in a parking lot?


----------



## Triple L

I really like lonestar but don't care either way.... Just saying...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

At the shop, we need to smarten up... we had no issues forever and you get complacent.


----------



## Jaynen

Hey Chad do you do the Dooleys on university. Saw a truck with an ebling there. The property looked good.


----------



## forbidden

Going into our 3rd week of no snow and temps on the + side. +14 expected on Wednesday. Putting away all snow gear and getting the mowers, trimmers etc ready on my side of the business and the wife's getting her bikini ready for her side of the business. (bikini lawnmowing team.... if only i could get her into doing that and if the insurer would be down with it as well).


----------



## adamhumberview

Pristine PM ltd;1401298 said:


> At the shop, we need to smarten up... we had no issues forever and you get complacent.


had my windshield broken last year in the back of my shop.. away from cameras

had my ipad, $800 cash and glasses stolen from my personal truck from the front.. at a point of the property where the camera doesnt reach..

makes you wonder sometimes right?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1401281 said:


> And to make things worse, had two ranger blades stolen... thought they were on camera, we will know for sure tomorrow when the landlord is back. That was a lesson I didn't want to learn. If you guys see any for sale, let me know. I would recognize them.
> 
> 680lt and 720lt - might both be 680's or 720's, we bought them used and I don't know for sure.


That sucks!


----------



## orenlasko

I'm good for lunch next week. It would be nice to meet the rest of the Pristine Crew even though I'm not working for Jon this year...


----------



## musclecarboy

adamhumberview;1401468 said:


> had my windshield broken last year in the back of my shop.. away from cameras
> 
> had my ipad, $800 cash and glasses stolen from my personal truck from the front.. at a point of the property where the camera doesnt reach..
> 
> makes you wonder sometimes right?


During the day? Locked doors?


----------



## Triple L

Looks like another fine beautiful day to push the edge around... Glad I'm not shovelling LOL


----------



## Triple L

Just found the china loader, she's got a 14' pusher on it tonight!!! Actually looks like its doing well... Not too much snow tho


----------



## ScnicExcellence

yeah the damn edge on the CQM pusher came off, the pusher that we bought from Ontario. Had to finish up somehow. lol threw a vid on youtube from inside the cabin with it. not the greatest but here it is.


----------



## JD Dave

I think I need to find my long johns.


----------



## DeVries

JD Dave;1401684 said:


> I think I need to find my long johns.


It's actually gone up a degree here in the last half hour.


----------



## adan

Oh winter what happened to you this year!


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Minus 17 here in the Valley. This is my first slack morning since last week Wednesday . Lots of work and everything went as per normal, My crew got the job done and I was the bad guy doing all the damages. Went through a glass cab door ( busted it when the garage door swung loose in the wind and Ka Wham, 400 plus dollars down the drain. Built a rough one with a plexiglass window and still managed to keep the marguis tractor going. Install a new one last Friday. Then I ran into a garbage encloser with my 12 foot blade on the tractor. Side Swiped it (Wake up Jake). Worse of all, I salted my drive/lane which is unipaved going uphill for about 120 feet and neglected to salt our walks. My dear wife goes out to salt, which she gets done, but when she steps out to the drive to look at the car in her (*duckies) she falls and breaks her wrist. She knows Im super busy so she calls her sister in law to take her to the hospital. What a woman. Couldn"t do the snow biz without her. Good thing it wasnt her writing hand, now she can still do the office work. (NO Smart Remarks NOW). Any way thats my ramble. Gonna demote myself to a plow truck or tiny tractor cuz Im a bigger accident looking for a place to happen. Stay safe in those Snow Squalls down in the tropics Guys/Gals.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*What big storm*

Leave it up to the weather lords, the big storm that never happened... 48 hr total, just 7cm....

Think Woodstock and east London got a fair bit, a LE streamer been over them since
10 pm yesterday....


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Hardy Renfrew Gals*



Jacobsmovinsnow;1401691 said:


> Minus 17 here in the Valley. This is my first slack morning since last week Wednesday . Lots of work and everything went as per normal, My crew got the job done and I was the bad guy doing all the damages. Went through a glass cab door ( busted it when the garage door swung loose in the wind and Ka Wham, 400 plus dollars down the drain. Built a rough one with a plexiglass window and still managed to keep the marguis tractor going. Install a new one last Friday. Then I ran into a garbage encloser with my 12 foot blade on the tractor. Side Swiped it (Wake up Jake). Worse of all, I salted my drive/lane which is unipaved going uphill for about 120 feet and neglected to salt our walks. My dear wife goes out to salt, which she gets done, but when she steps out to the drive to look at the car in her (*duckies) she falls and breaks her wrist. She knows Im super busy so she calls her sister in law to take her to the hospital. What a woman. Couldn"t do the snow biz without her. Good thing it wasnt her writing hand, now she can still do the office work. (NO Smart Remarks NOW). Any way thats my ramble. Gonna demote myself to a plow truck or tiny tractor cuz Im a bigger accident looking for a place to happen. Stay safe in those Snow Squalls down in the tropics Guys/Gals.


Sounds like you had a heck of a week... gotta hand it to them gals from Renfrew, hardy bunch
they are, not much stops them.

I grew up in Arnprior & White Lake and know first hand how hardy these gals are...... 

Hope your winter goes better and she heals up ok....

Al


----------



## DeVries

adan;1401689 said:


> Oh winter what happened to you this year!


I was out your way a few weeks ago, it was cold but the locals tell me you had no snow yet. I'm sure it will come after all it is winterpeg.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JD Dave;1401684 said:


> I think I need to find my long johns.


Are they still called "long" johns for vertically challenged guys?


----------



## greywynd

R.G.PEEL;1401824 said:


> Are they still called "long" johns for vertically challenged guys?


That maybe depends, are they old skool woolies, cotton, or silk?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hey, not lookin for that much info on JDs gitch! He can pm you that answer! I was just taking a cheap shot cuz he's short.


----------



## nassa

Can any one recommend a shop in the Brampton or any where near me a shop that can help me out whit my fisher xlt snowplow it's only 3 years old and have replaced the pump already. The plow does not go up as high as it use to and sometime it has a hard time to lift all the way up, I bought it brand new from the guys at asshots and have them replace it and try fixing it but it's the same story they don't no why. The warranty is up and fed up with their service. Any suggestion


----------



## CGM Inc.

Both Deere's won't start today.....glad we don't have to plow!
Plugged them in and most likely change oil to synthetic!
They turn over, start up and die down again.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

If you want a good deal on Amsoil Synthetic, give this guy a call
http://www.sustainabledynamics.ca/Sustainable_Dynamics/Contact_Us.html

We have a great relationship with him and he will give you great prices. He is a dealer.


----------



## greywynd

That's fuel gelling up and starving it. Go get a can of diesel '911', dump it in the tank, then turn it over/run for a few seconds to get it as far thru the lines as you can. Then leave it a while and let it work.


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1402079 said:


> Both Deere's won't start today.....glad we don't have to plow!
> Plugged them in and most likely change oil to synthetic!
> They turn over, start up and die down again.


Oh and here I'm rough on equipment HAHAHAHA

Sounds like your just as rough LOL


----------



## forbidden

Jacobsmovinsnow;1401691 said:


> Minus 17 here in the Valley. This is my first slack morning since last week Wednesday . Lots of work and everything went as per normal, My crew got the job done and I was the bad guy doing all the damages. Went through a glass cab door ( busted it when the garage door swung loose in the wind and Ka Wham, 400 plus dollars down the drain. Built a rough one with a plexiglass window and still managed to keep the marguis tractor going. Install a new one last Friday. Then I ran into a garbage encloser with my 12 foot blade on the tractor. Side Swiped it (Wake up Jake). Worse of all, I salted my drive/lane which is unipaved going uphill for about 120 feet and neglected to salt our walks. My dear wife goes out to salt, which she gets done, but when she steps out to the drive to look at the car in her (*duckies) she falls and breaks her wrist. She knows Im super busy so she calls her sister in law to take her to the hospital. What a woman. Couldn"t do the snow biz without her. Good thing it wasnt her writing hand, now she can still do the office work. (NO Smart Remarks NOW). Any way thats my ramble. Gonna demote myself to a plow truck or tiny tractor cuz Im a bigger accident looking for a place to happen. Stay safe in those Snow Squalls down in the tropics Guys/Gals.


My wife belongs in a bikini. I could not get through winter without her though. She has her own residential route and takes one employee with her. It takes her about 7 hours to complete but for such a tiny girl, she slugs it out until she is done and then goes to help the other crew is she still has energy left. Then home she goes and starts on the paperwork.

I truly could not get through business without my other half, it was nice to see that someone else also appreciates the hard work that they do.


----------



## CGM Inc.

greywynd;1402096 said:


> That's fuel gelling up and starving it. Go get a can of diesel '911', dump it in the tank, then turn it over/run for a few seconds to get it as far thru the lines as you can. Then leave it a while and let it work.


warming up for tomorrow anyway.....


----------



## greywynd

I'd at least put some fuel conditioner in, often what happens is there is still 'summer' fuel in the system, and it has a higher gel point than winter fuel. Guessing these haven't been refueled in a while?


----------



## CGM Inc.

greywynd;1402119 said:


> I'd at least put some fuel conditioner in, often what happens is there is still 'summer' fuel in the system, and it has a higher gel point than winter fuel. Guessing these haven't been refueled in a while?


Farm diesel got in them just a couple weeks back.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1402099 said:


> Oh and here I'm rough on equipment HAHAHAHA
> 
> Sounds like your just as rough LOL


We didn't go plowing!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone!!!

Anyone have a hookup for bulk oils and grease? We bought the mechanics pumps, hose reel and guns for both drum oil and drum grease and the best I have found is $490 per 206 litre drum of no name 15w40...would prefer a Shell Rotella product line or similar.


----------



## grandview

Hey forbidden, if your going to flaunt your wife in her bikini while plowing we need pixs!

What's the term for snow that is more then a dusting and less for plowing?


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Pita*



grandview;1402131 said:


> Hey forbidden, if your going to flaunt your wife in her bikini while plowing we need pixs!
> 
> What's the term for snow that is more then a dusting and less for plowing?


I call it PITA snow... ... Pain In The Ass Snow.... but then again we get to sand everything
and have an easy night of it and the profits are great...


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1402087 said:


> If you want a good deal on Amsoil Synthetic, give this guy a call
> http://www.sustainabledynamics.ca/Sustainable_Dynamics/Contact_Us.html
> Save your money Amsoil isn't any better then any other oil on the market.
> We have a great relationship with him and he will give you great prices. He is a dealer.





CGM Inc.;1402079 said:


> Both Deere's won't start today.....glad we don't have to plow!
> Plugged them in and most likely change oil to synthetic!
> They turn over, start up and die down again.


What grade is the synthetic? Were lucky that we can plug everything in so we generally don't have problems. We use to run diesel rated 10w30 when we weren't lucky enough to have power.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1402129 said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone!!!
> 
> Anyone have a hookup for bulk oils and grease? We bought the mechanics pumps, hose reel and guns for both drum oil and drum grease and the best I have found is $490 per 206 litre drum of no name 15w40...would prefer a Shell Rotella product line or similar.


Call Petro-Can as they seem to have some pretty good deals on Duron E 15w40. We run it in everything we own except gas motors. I never really found buying by the drum cheap enough to justify dealing with drums, up until 5 years ago we bought by the drum. Sounds like your going to be setup well for it though.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Well just when I thought we were gonna turn the corner on our bad luck. I didnt happen. Our 
Case International DX 40 was equipped witha add on loader, and I waited another 4 weeks for Horst Welding to make up a Eurostyle quick tach /bucket for it. Because I have a 7 foot box blade with that style attachment made up already and I could use the smaller bucket to load up the sanders . Buddy gets on the machine and cleans up around fire doors and hydrants , takes a pass along a high pressure gas valve and K Wham (theres that word again):realmad: high pressure natural gas spewing out and into the building.He was snowblowing backwards and didnt appreciate that fact that the loader wasnt up high enough to clear the valves. Happens to be a old age home. Fire Department comes shuts off the valve. I knew about the accident because Buddy has dialed my cell is interupted by a fireman in the meantime and Im hearing the conversation. Long story short, no evacuation needed as the indoor temperature didnt go down to much. They put a new flange on the unit . Been in the biz since 1983 this has been the worst season for goofs gaffs and gee whizzes. However its only one accident so far this year so we are not doing to bad.  Good thing for Liability Insurance.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Is TSSA involved? Or because it isn't a dig it is better in a way? Sorry to hear that man, bad luck indeed.


----------



## greywynd

Johnny, friend of mine used a 200 gallon oil tank and went to bulk oil, just called and had it delivered when he needed it. Same pump required, just slightly more floor space. And no drums to handle. Maybe Dave can chime in, but I'm also guessing maybe slightly cheaper?


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

I expect a meeting with the Facility Manager, a bill from the gas company, and for me to be back at that location doing the Fire Route personally as I have done since 1997. However the employee is good at his job, dedicated and thorough. Always calls before leaving any major facility to report or double check what was done, before he considers he is done there. Been with us for 3 years and this is the first accident with him. Already had a chat with him, he will be back with us for the next round. I dont want to micro manage my crew, but am having a new respect for safety and training meetings.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Honest Mistake, just try and make sure it doesn't get reported to TSSA, that's a $700 order right there. Gas company will also rape you.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Ballards*



Jacobsmovinsnow;1402404 said:


> Well just when I thought we were gonna turn the corner on our bad luck. I didnt happen. Our
> Case International DX 40 was equipped witha add on loader, and I waited another 4 weeks for Horst Welding to make up a Eurostyle quick tach /bucket for it. Because I have a 7 foot box blade with that style attachment made up already and I could use the smaller bucket to load up the sanders . Buddy gets on the machine and cleans up around fire doors and hydrants , takes a pass along a high pressure gas valve and K Wham (theres that word again):realmad: high pressure natural gas spewing out and into the building.He was snowblowing backwards and didnt appreciate that fact that the loader wasnt up high enough to clear the valves. Happens to be a old age home. Fire Department comes shuts off the valve. I knew about the accident because Buddy has dialed my cell is interupted by a fireman in the meantime and Im hearing the conversation. Long story short, no evacuation needed as the indoor temperature didnt go down to much. They put a new flange on the unit . Been in the biz since 1983 this has been the worst season for goofs gaffs and gee whizzes. However its only one accident so far this year so we are not doing to bad.  Good thing for Liability Insurance.


I would check this out, may save you some bucks but I do believe there is a regulation regarding
bollard protection for high pressure gas lines when they get to a certain pipe size and location to traffic etc.... sure the TSSA would have the info or the local gas supplier and local building code. 
If they missed installing them you may be able to reduce your libility from 100% to downward... Sure sounds like they need protection if they can be damaged during snow removal.

You did indeed luck out with the fire department not over-reacting , here they would have called it an community emergency, e-vaced a 3 block radius with police barricades and all the bells and whistles just to run up a huge bill for your insurance, bonus is it also gives free training in large scale community disasters at your expense and you get your name and likely your pic in the local paper.... ....

Give thanks for being lucky and Hope for better days...

Al


----------



## greywynd

Tough break on the gas line....so far I've never 'tapped' into one, and I'd like to keep it that way!! 

Along the idea of the safety bollards, if there aren't any, maybe you need to wait a while then give them a quote to install them? (Get a locate first! LOL!!)


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Thanks Stratford for the info and greywynd for the humour. I had mentioned this to the employee as other sites we service have the pipes set up. I expect to see a solid enclosure or bollards installed after this event.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1402087 said:


> If you want a good deal on Amsoil Synthetic, give this guy a call
> http://www.sustainabledynamics.ca/Sustainable_Dynamics/Contact_Us.html
> 
> Even the so called Wholesale Amsoil guys charge too much. I go to the one in Mississauga the guy there has a bit of a attitude but better then driving to scarlem and risk getting shot. :
> 
> We have a great relationship with him and he will give you great prices. He is a dealer.





CGM Inc.;1402079 said:


> Both Deere's won't start today.....glad we don't have to plow!
> Plugged them in and most likely change oil to synthetic!
> They turn over, start up and die down again.


Glad I didn't listen to the nay Sayers who said don't bother buying the John Deere Ow40 +50 full synthetic. Do not really have the luxury of plugging mine in. I even put that in the lil sidewalk machine/lawn mower as well as synthetic trans oil. I'm still saving up for the synthetic Hy Gard Hydraulic oil for the 6430. Blade is real slow for a good hour until the oil warms up.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Done it*



greywynd;1402502 said:


> Tough break on the gas line....so far I've never 'tapped' into one, and I'd like to keep it that way!!
> 
> Along the idea of the safety bollards, if there aren't any, maybe you need to wait a while then give them a quote to install them? (Get a locate first! LOL!!)


Done it before, only with my diesel mower and it was a low pressure resi meter, don't ask how, but I managed to break it right off the wall and drag it twenty feet..., turned to make another pass
and all I could smell was gas... scared to s**t out me. had to run the length of 3 city blocks to get my truck and a wrench to turn the shutoff, then ran back.. almost killed me.. lol
All was well, gas company came in 30 minutes, replaced the meter with no bill...

I too was lucky, now every mower, truck and tractor carry a adjustable just in case..


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Welcome*



Jacobsmovinsnow;1402537 said:


> Thanks Stratford for the info and greywynd for the humour. I had mentioned this to the employee as other sites we service have the pipes set up. I expect to see a solid enclosure or bollards installed after this event.


Hope it helps, paying 50% of a claim is better then 100%. The plant I worked as the Health and Safety and Loss Prevention Manager went through this when they upgraded the size of the high pressure gas lines entering the plant. Tons of regs and inspections to deal with and loads 10" Bollards installed everywhere to protect them....

Good luck


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1402544 said:


> Done it before, only with my diesel mower and it was a low pressure resi meter, don't ask how, but I managed to break it right off the wall and drag it twenty feet..., turned to make another pass
> and all I could smell was gas... scared to s**t out me. had to run the length of 3 city blocks to get my truck and a wrench to turn the shutoff, then ran back.. almost killed me.. lol
> All was well, gas company came in 30 minutes, replaced the meter with no bill...
> 
> I too was lucky, now every mower, truck and tractor carry a adjustable just in case..


I think that one costed me $700... Caster wheel tapped it when I backed up and it rotated, cracked a joint but of course, the huge impact thru it out of calibration but the brand new one getting shaken up in the back of his van was in perfect calibration LOL

O well, live and learn


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

winter 2012 lesson one. Don't back the bobcat in close the the wall cause if you need to boost it you can't open the door
Luckily it was on sand and I could tug it far enough to get my hand in the door


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Tim is out of Martin Grove and 7, so you don't have to drive to Scarlem! I know Amsoil is expensive, give him a call anyway for a quote, I am curious how much he will be next to your other quotes.


----------



## greywynd

Dean....if you missed it, go find Grant's video of what happens when you run out of fuel while loading a trailer. 

One thing I really find frustrating with skids is that often there are jobs where you would like to leave the attachment up 6" or whatever, and then get out to do something. Of course due to doors etc, it's not possible. I know some of it is a safety issue too, don't think I'm advocating unsafe practices here, but just having a bucket up, say 6-10" to shovel out of it is soo much easier on the back!

Back to the gas line scenario....actually worse than you guys hitting a resi gas line, a friend's neighbour hit his oil tank line a couple years ago while mowing. The tank was just about full. Ever seen what is involved in cleaning up 200 gallons of furnace oil that has soaked into the ground? Especially when it's a rural area with wells all around? Some cleanup company had a really, really good year that year, I'm sure it was a 6 figure cleanup bill.


----------



## adamhumberview

Pristine PM ltd;1402613 said:


> Tim is out of Martin Grove and 7, so you don't have to drive to Scarlem! I know Amsoil is expensive, give him a call anyway for a quote, I am curious how much he will be next to your other quotes.


where abouts at martin grove and 7? thats where i am.. im on regina road..


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol see my youtube channel dean! Someimes they need dragged. 

I had to tug the mini ex (10500 lbs) one day when its hydraulic pump fell off. That was fun with the blade downan arm over side, bucket on ground etc... We had a rolloff flatbed with a winch to pick it up from the road but he couldn't get it from where it was digging. Good thing I had a ford there.... And yes dave, I left the snoway on while I did it. Even chads gotta admit, they're at least good as a ballast!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

250 Regina - noticed ACC is out of there as well, didn't know they had a snow dragon, looked rusty, I wonder if they have made money with it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Also mark, besides being unsafe, having the bucked up with the auger on it while you're out can be expensive. My old operator dave taught me that. He got out with a 30"auger hanging, and went to layout the caissons he had to drill. He had it just high enough to open the door and he was out a while. Hydraulics settled and smashed the door out. Of course it wasn't my machine that day either. I had my friend's T300 borrowed. Lucky bobcat had it in stock.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1402543 said:


> Glad I didn't listen to the nay Sayers who said don't bother buying the John Deere Ow40 +50 full synthetic. Do not really have the luxury of plugging mine in. I even put that in the lil sidewalk machine/lawn mower as well as synthetic trans oil. I'm still saving up for the synthetic Hy Gard Hydraulic oil for the 6430. Blade is real slow for a good hour until the oil warms up.


My old 6230 had synthetic in it but I haven't done oilchanges on both of the new machines yet.


----------



## greywynd

R.G.PEEL;1402748 said:


> Also mark, besides being unsafe, having the bucked up with the auger on it while you're out can be expensive. My old operator dave taught me that. He got out with a 30"auger hanging, and went to layout the caissons he had to drill. He had it just high enough to open the door and he was out a while. Hydraulics settled and smashed the door out. Of course it wasn't my machine that day either. I had my friend's T300 borrowed. Lucky bobcat had it in stock.


I know the one time I went to get back in while we were changing tracks it had settled....good thing I'm skinny, the door wouldn't open all the way. 

I guess that I'm so used to working solo, that having a machine that sometimes forces you to have an extra worker along is a bit frustrating. Just have to retrain myself and get used to having a ***** err.....labourer around. 

Oh, was going to ask earlier and forgot......anyone use any additives in their hydraulic oil for plows etc to prevent freezing? The electric/hydraulic pump on my dump gets sluggish in winter, so wondered about adding to it. Fluid isn't milky, but it has a large reservoir on it, and I'm sure it gets condensation buildup.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

A touch of methyl hydrate keeps the fluid nice. I've only had a plow freeze up once. A touch of methyl hydrate in the resevoir and it moved a tiny bit, then further the other way, then all the way. Just like it was fresh oil in the summer.

Diesel conditioner with cetane boost (any brand) is a no brainer for any machine or truck. Not only avoids the gelling, but also fires quick vs rolling over a whole bunch first cuz the cold fuel doesn't flash well.


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1402759 said:


> My old 6230 had synthetic in it but I haven't done oilchanges on both of the new machines yet.


I know what andrew will be doing tomorrow.....



R.G.PEEL;1402768 said:


> A touch of methyl hydrate keeps the fluid nice. I've only had a plow freeze up once. A touch of methyl hydrate in the resevoir and it moved a tiny bit, then further the other way, then all the way. Just like it was fresh oil in the summer.
> 
> Diesel conditioner with cetane boost (any brand) is a no brainer for any machine or truck. Not only avoids the gelling, but also fires quick vs rolling over a whole bunch first cuz the cold fuel doesn't flash well.


Few glugs of this in the tanks when you fill them up helps.


----------



## ff1221

Well biggest storm so far this season, and everybody in the house came down with a stomach bug, flew through my route without any mishaps, other than the plow on the truck quit working, but finished it all with the tractor and blower, hope nobody else catches this.

Here's what I use on all my diesels, give them a shot about once a month all year round, keeps them running smooth.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1402543 said:


> Glad I didn't listen to the nay Sayers who said don't bother buying the John Deere Ow40 +50 full synthetic. Do not really have the luxury of plugging mine in. I even put that in the lil sidewalk machine/lawn mower as well as synthetic trans oil. I'm still saving up for the synthetic Hy Gard Hydraulic oil for the 6430. Blade is real slow for a good hour until the oil warms up.


Low viscosity hydraulic oil Is a jd option that's what we run in all of our tractors. Im assuming youve changed your front diff and pots already by the scheduled maintenance in the owners manual.


----------



## schrader

I had low visc in the 6420, the new 6430 has normal hy guard, man was the blade ever slow yesterday when the temps dropped to -15.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1402887 said:


> Low viscosity hydraulic oil Is a jd option that's what we run in all of our tractors. Im assuming youve changed your front diff and pots already by the scheduled maintenance in the owners manual.


A 2.5gal jug of the synthetic hy gard was $60 at deere I wouldn't want to know what it would cost to do the whole tractor. Have not changed the front diff and stuff yet That something EFS can do in the field? You wanna do it? Whole horst set up has to come doesnt it?


----------



## Triple L

I wonder whats in my cat loader, everything works quick and great on it... Must be the hydrostatic trans keeps everything nice and warm... And the fact that both the loader and tractor go to bed in a nice warm cozy shop keeps them happy I guess LOL


----------



## Grassman09

They use a 30 weight motor oil and add a red dye is what Battlefield has told me when I asked for hydro oil. I wouldn't want to put a lighter oil in as I would have to swap it come spring for summer work. Maybe its different on the loaders as apposed to skids..


----------



## DeVries

Does anyone have any idea why the bobcat brand vee blades have the outside edges of their cutting edges bevelled. Mine finally came in and its bevelled which makes no sence because then the mold board will wear down when you are running along a curb.

We tried to put Boss curb guards on it but the holes don't line up. Bobcat has no explanation as to why they are like this. Any literature I can find shows the same thing.

Has anyone else had this and what did you do.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

We use 0 40 synthetic in our newer tractors, and leave em outside, they got block heaters and glow box/plugs. Our40 year old tractors are housed in a greenhouse witha wood stove to bring the temps up under minus 10, then a shot of ether and we are good to go. Some old tractors that are backup and maybe never see any use on a non winter are left outside near a plug in and we thaw em outside witha diesel heater and block heater.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries;1402994 said:


> Does anyone have any idea why the bobcat brand vee blades have the outside edges of their cutting edges bevelled. Mine finally came in and its bevelled which makes no sence because then the mold board will wear down when you are running along a curb.
> 
> We tried to put Boss curb guards on it but the holes don't line up. Bobcat has no explanation as to why they are like this. Any literature I can find shows the same thing.
> 
> Has anyone else had this and what did you do.


I saw that yesterday when I went to the dealer to get a new battery
And it confused me. What about those carbide edges some of the hiway plows use
Or maybe the center edges from a western v? Or maybe have someone make some ar400 curved tips?


----------



## Triple L

Or just dont worry about it... My backblade is 3 seasons old now and all it does is ride curbs and its maybe worn a 1/4" on the outter wing edges... Dosent bother me none


----------



## DeVries

I am kind of dissapointed though, it just doesn't make sence to have the edges like that. They are reversable but I would rather replace a cutting edge than have to replace or repair the mold board. Seems like they didn't think this thru unless there is a logical reason for it that I can't see or think of.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Can't speak for bobcat but I assume the bevel is so there is no sharp edge. As chad says, its not a big issue though. You won't wear it. That edge is so hard, think how long it lasts with the weight of the plow and snow scraping the ground. Now think how much pressure will be on the side of it. Its really just touching. I'll be surprised if you have an issue. If it scares you that bad, weld a beveled piece of plate to the outside and let it wear away.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Well, yor lake effect machine is working well near Kingston. Must be 15-20 cars and trucks banged up over about 10 Kms.


----------



## musclecarboy

First they say flurries all week, now 5-10? Come on....:realmad:


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1403137 said:


> First they say flurries all week, now 5-10? Come on....:realmad:


LOL pulling a JD?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeppers!!!


----------



## rooferdave

musclecarboy;1403137 said:


> First they say flurries all week, now 5-10? Come on....:realmad:


?????? where did you see that?


----------



## dingybigfoot

musclecarboy;1403137 said:


> First they say flurries all week, now 5-10? Come on....:realmad:


Where's this?


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1403151 said:


> LOL pulling a JD?


haha yeah, you guys must all be bored with this weather!


----------



## dingybigfoot

musclecarboy;1403169 said:


> haha yeah, you guys must all be bored with this weather!


Just a tad bit.
lol..


----------



## rooferdave

MIDTOWNPC;1399362 said:


> if anyone is looking for a cheap laptop for their truck or business futureshop has a
> lenovo (which is IBM) laptop on for $269. its refurb but I have already gone thru 10 of them and they are perfect. Also their warranty is great I havent had a problem with these but ibm tends to replace anything down the road if needed... even wear and tear like keyboards. Im just passing on the deal cause its pretty good. From the looks of it its online only now. Its not the most styling laptop but IBM's last a long time. Most even have the spill keyboard which has a drain thru a hole out the bottom. Thumbs Up
> 
> http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/prod...spx?path=de08c402731886480e3fd35955d402c3en02
> 
> I just ordered 15 more. payup My cost on these from other suppliers is $360
> its a screamin deal.


here's to our guru of computersThumbs Up

I clicked on Deans link today to show my daughter what I had bought and it is now $549.00 I ordered one yesterday, looks like just in the nick of time!

then today when I went into work and turned on my current laptop I got a message "windows cannot start" as a win ini file is missing or corrupt...guess it heard there was a new kid coming into town


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1402961 said:


> A 2.5gal jug of the synthetic hy gard was $60 at deere I wouldn't want to know what it would cost to do the whole tractor. Have not changed the front diff and stuff yet That something EFS can do in the field? You wanna do it? Whole horst set up has to come doesnt it?


I would run the low viscosity not the synthetic because low vis is the same price as reg fluid and it's made for the winter. They can do it anywhere and the harness does not have to come off to do the front end. I don't even think you need to take the harness off to change the transmission oil. It's a pretty simple job changing your front end and it will save you a few hundred dollars for the service call. Your front end comes with gear lube and they swap it out to hygaurd.


----------



## rooferdave

hey Dean, all you have to do is print the add now and post it in your shop. Then show everyone you will do 50 bucks cheaper than future shop!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

rooferdave;1403200 said:


> hey Dean, all you have to do is print the add now and post it in your shop. Then show everyone you will do 50 bucks cheaper than future shop!


I am always more money then futureshop and the big guys. I set everything up and its all ready to go. My run once a month package, my free software, tweaked and updated ready to go no rebates, no hassle, no easy button, no call this call that, no setups.... just use it payup I dont compete with the bigbox, they dont compete with me. I just stick it to them every chance I get.  
the other small guys in town cant figure that out, so they never last. its awesome but unfortunitly I dont want to do computers much longer and finding a person with the right brain for this game is hard.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Quote today*

Being the first week of January one would figure that all the big snow contracts for the current season would have been signed months ago. NOT....

Today I get a call to quote hourly for equipment from the second largest factory in the city with over 250,000 sq feet of lots and drives... I ask them why it is they don't have anyone signed as of yet as I am thinking they are trying to get out of a current monthly contract because of the lack of snow this season.... NOT

Seems the person responsible dropped the ball and forgot to get quotes this season and it was not caught until it snowed this week....lol

Now they are scrambling as most the plow companies in town don't have the room to fit them in this late in the season..... nor do I think I have the extra tractor hours available to service them...

Anybody want a big by the hour contract in Stratford ?

Al


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

sounds like a good one to push a multiyear on
Try and convert to seasonal?


----------



## JD Dave

Stratford seems like a little far for me to go.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1403243 said:


> I am always more money then futureshop and the big guys. I set everything up and its all ready to go. My run once a month package, my free software, tweaked and updated ready to go no rebates, no hassle, no easy button, no call this call that, no setups.... just use it payup I dont compete with the bigbox, they dont compete with me. I just stick it to them every chance I get.
> the other small guys in town cant figure that out, so they never last. its awesome but unfortunitly I dont want to do computers much longer and finding a person with the right brain for this game is hard.


And I'd rather buy from you and get the service then from a big box store. we use to have a great local place for 15 years and then he finally closed up, thena guy I know from Cobourg fixed me up a few years ago. When you get your new place somewhat set up you'll have to have a GTG.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I agree, having someone that knows what they are doing and leaves you with a user friendly pc is worth a drive. I went to the local guy here awhile back, and had nothing but issues, and big box guys will only reformat.


----------



## Saliba

JD Dave;1403194 said:


> I would run the low viscosity not the synthetic because low vis is the same price as reg fluid and it's made for the winter. They can do it anywhere and the harness does not have to come off to do the front end. I don't even think you need to take the harness off to change the transmission oil. It's a pretty simple job changing your front end and it will save you a few hundred dollars for the service call. Your front end comes with gear lube and they swap it out to hygaurd.


How do you get at the plug for the front end? Theres around a 1/2'' between the plug and the harness, and i was not able to get a 1/2'' drive in there. It looks like theres a lot more space between the harness and diff on the 7series which i guess is because they are a taller tractor, unfortunately not on the 6 series though.


----------



## adamhumberview

Pristine PM ltd;1402740 said:


> 250 Regina - noticed ACC is out of there as well, didn't know they had a snow dragon, looked rusty, I wonder if they have made money with it.


they have had that thing for 3-4 years.. been parked at the back for 2 years solid never moved.. they regret buying it.. doesnt do what it says and is a pig on fuel apparently..

after they lost the green p's, they've had alot sitting back there..


----------



## greywynd

Maybe I'm out of a loop? What's ACC and a 'snow dragon'? Is that one of those snow melting machines? I know you're not talking the Air Canada Centre!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

http://www.acrosscanada.ca/

Fairly large company, I don't see them in my area at all.

Snow Dragon is the snow melting machine that JAA was involved with.


----------



## greywynd

Interesting....Never heard of the company, but no reason that I would really cross paths with them either.

The snow dragon is one of those love/hate type things....the fuel costs would have to be pretty high to justify that sort of equipment use I'm sure. Probably works well, in the right situation, but a very small niche market. (Well, unless a snow emergency is declared!!  ) 

Jon, looks like you should be able to get caught up a little on your sleep, mild temps over the next few days, and a guy from Midland told me today that Georgian Bay is pretty well iced over, at least in that area, so maybe some less LE stuff this year for the GTA?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I hope so, I think I am going to go to Hastings on Friday for a day or two. Fingers crossed!


----------



## greywynd

As in my neck of the woods? It's 15 mins from the house if I take my time......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## JD Dave

Saliba;1403448 said:


> How do you get at the plug for the front end? Theres around a 1/2'' between the plug and the harness, and i was not able to get a 1/2'' drive in there. It looks like theres a lot more space between the harness and diff on the 7series which i guess is because they are a taller tractor, unfortunately not on the 6 series though.


I guess I shouldn't have commented on the 6000 series. I guess you can wait until you take yours off in the spring. I don't imagine you have ot take the harness right off, you can probably drop the undercarriage and then loosen the bolts on the front and hopefully it will pull away enough to get at it. I would also check to see if the axle oscilates enough to get at it, I doubt it but I'd do that first. You still should check it once a year either way so I guess the guys that leave their blades on all year long need to figure something out.

On edit I think Snapon makes a very short 1/2" drive on one end and the other end has a wrench head, it's a lot shorter then a ratchet.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1403612 said:


> I hope so, I think I am going to go to Hastings on Friday for a day or two. Fingers crossed!


Thanks, I'll get the plows ready.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1403670 said:


> You still should check it once a year either way so I guess the guys that leave their blades on all year long need to figure something out.
> .


I agree, from the factory the front dif on my 3720 was quite low on oil... Defentially something to check every now and then


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Fast Deeres*



JD Dave;1403422 said:


> Stratford seems like a little far for me to go.


Thought them Deeres are fast..... you could upgrade to Fendts..... had one pass me the other night on the main drag here and he made me look like I was going backwards...
I was doing 35k at the time... he must have been doing around 60k.....wonder how they emergency stop at that weight and speed... 

They won't go seasonal, I tried that... so I quoted a high hourly rate since I think they
are in scramble mode to find someone this late in the game, I will just have to sub it
to a couple of local dirt farmers to look after it since I am out of tractor time for this season...


----------



## JD Dave

StratfordPusher;1403807 said:


> Thought them Deeres are fast..... you could upgrade to Fendts..... had one pass me the other night on the main drag here and he made me look like I was going backwards...
> I was doing 35k at the time... he must have been doing around 60k.....wonder how they emergency stop at that weight and speed...
> 
> They won't go seasonal, I tried that... so I quoted a high hourly rate since I think they
> are in scramble mode to find someone this late in the game, I will just have to sub it
> to a couple of local dirt farmers to look after it since I am out of tractor time for this season...


They have air brakes. Deere makes a 50k tractor but the cost to go from 40-50 is insane.


----------



## snowplowchick

JCB Fastracs go 70km/hr


----------



## JD Dave

snowplowchick;1403862 said:


> JCB Fastracs go 70km/hr


OK you win.


----------



## JD Dave

Cet this is what you need. A few guys on the diesel site I frequent say they work awesome

.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1403901 said:


> Cet this is what you need. A few guys on the diesel site I frequent say they work awesome
> 
> .


How much are they?

I won't have an excuse to miss calls then.


----------



## cet

i found them on ebay.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Time to go out and play with my "new" Truck. Equipped with plow , sander and wing. 1983 Chevy 7000 with only 18000 K on it. (Previously owned by Ontario Gov) The mechanic that did the saftey on it said the Drums and Bearing were like new. We have just enough snow to be a PITA and gonna get another 5 on Friday. Warmed up to minus 5.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Murphys Law kicked in, played around a little on the lots , got em cleaned u p where I could get to and then another Attack of the Snow Blob. Got back to the shop here and radar showing snow in the Pembroke to Ottawa area, this is a normal phenonem to this area, I guess its all the lakes, that arent frozen over in beautiful Northern Ontario. Guess I will be calling guys in later.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1403942 said:


> i found them on ebay.


I heard 499 but I never looked. The guys using them have shops the exact same as ours and they seem to work well.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Driving the chevy again but no more beeping low oil pressure chimes constantly.turns out it wasn't the guage (speedo doesn't work so I assumed it was the guage) but the oil pressure sensor itself. Replaced that and were all good. The guge even works again!


----------



## ff1221

StratfordPusher;1403807 said:


> Thought them Deeres are fast..... you could upgrade to Fendts..... had one pass me the other night on the main drag here and he made me look like I was going backwards...
> I was doing 35k at the time... he must have been doing around 60k.....wonder how they emergency stop at that weight and speed...
> 
> They won't go seasonal, I tried that... so I quoted a high hourly rate since I think they
> are in scramble mode to find someone this late in the game, I will just have to sub it
> to a couple of local dirt farmers to look after it since I am out of tractor time for this season...


The bigger Massey and Challenger tractors have the same transmission, I'm hoping by the time I upgrade mine the Vario is available in the 5000 series, although the Dyna4 is pretty slick and still does 40k.


----------



## Triple L

I told you I'd be scared if the DIC was beeping cause it has nothing to do with the oil pressure guage... The guage can say what it wants but when it starts beeping then u know u actually don't have oil pressure or in you case the sensors shot... Whats the value on the sensor Grant?


----------



## Triple L

ff1221;1404214 said:


> The bigger Massey and Challenger tractors have the same transmission, I'm hoping by the time I upgrade mine the Vario is available in the 5000 series, although the Dyna4 is pretty slick and still does 40k.


I heard they're the same agco motor even tho they market them as cat engines...


----------



## greywynd

R.G.PEEL;1404207 said:


> Driving the chevy again but no more beeping low oil pressure chimes constantly.turns out it wasn't the guage (speedo doesn't work so I assumed it was the guage) but the oil pressure sensor itself. Replaced that and were all good. The guge even works again!


Sorry to hear you had to downgrade your ride!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*JD Dave, neighbourhood*

JD Dave whats happening in your neighborhood..... I heard through the grapevine they are looking for a large pink Barbie motorhome seen touring the back roads in the area... lol

From todays Toronto Star....

The �Welcome to Caledon� signs at the edge of town, an hour�s drive north of Toronto, might be in need of a caveat.

Welcome � unless of course you�re here to dispose of a body.

Crime rates below the national average have earned the idyllic rural township at Peel Region�s north end the title of Canada�s �safest city� four years running by Maclean�s magazine.

But it would seem the township, dotted with farms and upscale estates, has become a dumping ground for the GTA�s murderous criminals, with seven cases of bodies dumped or left for dead in the last four years. (See below for map.)

�It is something that we�ve considered and wondered why for quite some time,� said OPP media relations officer Const. Peter Leon.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

snowplowchick;1403862 said:


> JCB Fastracs go 70km/hr


I've seen this one forsale on kijiji a few times. 
Front blower. Wowzers


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Haven't got the bill yet chad, ill let you know. I just delivered some plywood to my dads jobsite at younge/bloor. I was in a rush so left the plow on. (I know dave lives that) I'm thinking of taking it everytime I go downtown! It absolutely terrifies the citiots that don't know how to drive. I was waved through two intersections by cars who had the right of way. One car was leading off into an intersection like he wanted to steal second. He backked up to be out of my way. Those fearless Cyclists are still super annoying, but they are terrified! I angled the plow for some extra clearance and he must have thought I was lining him up in my sights cuz he heard it and jumped up on the curb lol.


----------



## Triple L

I don't miss a straight blade for a second! Driving my 09 around with the 9.5' straight blade is by far the biggest PITA ever...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That was my 10 I had on! Lol. Ppl cut me off and jump in front when I have the dually and the loaded float, but a light pickup with a long blade LOOKS imposing.


----------



## snowplowchick

R.G.PEEL;1404253 said:


> That was my 10 I had on! Lol. Ppl cut me off and jump in front when I have the dually and the loaded float, but a light pickup with a long blade LOOKS imposing.


Do you need wide load permits to run that on the roads? If the police catch you without the plow angled to be legal, isn''t it an expensive ticket?

Even in small towns, we have to get them for tractors and blades


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1404219 said:


> I heard they're the same agco motor even tho they market them as cat engines...


Agco owns Fendt, Massey, and the Challenger Ag line which they purchased from Caterpillar but I'm not sure whether they purchased any engine rights at the time, I know my Massey runs a Perkins and the bigger ones run an Agco Sisu and Agco built engines. It would appear according to the specs on the Challenger website they do run a Cat engine in the smaller horsepower tractors and the Agco built engine in the higher horsepower.

http://www.challenger-ag.us/products/tractors/mt500b-series-tractors/


----------



## Grassman09

snowplowchick;1404258 said:


> Do you need wide load permits to run that on the roads? If the police catch you without the plow angled to be legal, isn''t it an expensive ticket?
> 
> Even in small towns, we have to get them for tractors and blades


In small towns just like the firefighters pulling cats out of trees, the cops have nothing better to do then chase down plow trucks with wide blades on them. 
They could give a S**t here. I have passed or been passed by cops in my deere taking up a little bit of the other lane and no issues. Orange triangle in the back is like a get out of jail free card in Monopoly.

Halton Cops questioned and carded us in Acton off loading my Cat Skid steer in the Leathertown lumber parking lot across from my friends shop at 11Pm at nite this past summer. Made me feel good that they care enough thou to check us out.


----------



## greywynd

snowplowchick;1404258 said:


> Do you need wide load permits to run that on the roads? If the police catch you without the plow angled to be legal, isn''t it an expensive ticket?
> 
> Even in small towns, we have to get them for tractors and blades


Guess it depends on the town, we used to leave the daniels plows full width in the wee hours, then just fold the wings in after 8am or so. 20' wide blades only 'narrow' so much, even fully angled on a loader.

We never had issues, even when we lined them all up and filled a new Timmie's lot the one morning taking a break. I think we had 7 tractors and loaders in there, from 12' to 22' wide blades on.


----------



## ff1221

Grassman09;1404280 said:


> In small towns just like the firefighters pulling cats out of trees, the cops have nothing better to do then chase down plow trucks with wide blades on them.
> They could give a S**t here. I have passed or been passed by cops in my deere taking up a little bit of the other lane and no issues. Orange triangle in the back is like a get out of jail free card in Monopoly.
> 
> Halton Cops questioned and carded us in Acton off loading my Cat Skid steer in the Leathertown lumber parking lot across from my friends shop at 11Pm at nite this past summer. Made me feel good that they care enough thou to check us out.


As Volunteer Firefighter in a small town I can assure you we don't rescue cats from trees, although there are stupider things we will respond to, and the cops in our small town are good for leaving the snow removal operators alone, they realize we have a job to do, and we often help out when they need us, besides most of them are your neighbours and friends.


----------



## JD Dave

StratfordPusher;1404230 said:


> JD Dave whats happening in your neighborhood..... I heard through the grapevine they are looking for a large pink Barbie motorhome seen touring the back roads in the area... lol
> 
> From todays Toronto Star....
> 
> The �Welcome to Caledon� signs at the edge of town, an hour�s drive north of Toronto, might be in need of a caveat.
> 
> Welcome � unless of course you�re here to dispose of a body.
> 
> Crime rates below the national average have earned the idyllic rural township at Peel Region�s north end the title of Canada�s �safest city� four years running by Maclean�s magazine.
> 
> But it would seem the township, dotted with farms and upscale estates, has become a dumping ground for the GTA�s murderous criminals, with seven cases of bodies dumped or left for dead in the last four years. (See below for map.)
> 
> �It is something that we�ve considered and wondered why for quite some time,� said OPP media relations officer Const. Peter Leon.


There has been a lot of body dumped.


R.G.PEEL;1404242 said:


> Haven't got the bill yet chad, ill let you know. I just delivered some plywood to my dads jobsite at younge/bloor. I was in a rush so left the plow on. (I know dave lives that) I'm thinking of taking it everytime I go downtown! It absolutely terrifies the citiots that don't know how to drive. I was waved through two intersections by cars who had the right of way. One car was leading off into an intersection like he wanted to steal second. He backked up to be out of my way. Those fearless Cyclists are still super annoying, but they are terrified! I angled the plow for some extra clearance and he must have thought I was lining him up in my sights cuz he heard it and jumped up on the curb lol.


 Get off your lazy ass and take the blade off.



Triple L;1404245 said:


> I don't miss a straight blade for a second! Driving my 09 around with the 9.5' straight blade is by far the biggest PITA ever...


I'm going to start a list of all your PITA things. You seem to have a lot of them.


greywynd;1404287 said:


> Guess it depends on the town, we used to leave the daniels plows full width in the wee hours, then just fold the wings in after 8am or so. 20' wide blades only 'narrow' so much, even fully angled on a loader.
> 
> We never had issues, even when we lined them all up and filled a new Timmie's lot the one morning taking a break. I think we had 7 tractors and loaders in there, from 12' to 22' wide blades on.


You didn't by chance work for the Walsh's did you?


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1404394 said:


> I'm going to start a list of all your PITA things. You seem to have a lot of them.


LOL are you sure it isnt the other way around... Lets both start the list hahaha


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1404403 said:


> LOL are you sure it isnt the other way around... Lets both start the list hahaha


Whatever.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

No problems with wide blades in Renfrew although we run up to 11 ft. However leave your back lites on the tractor, or run a blue strobe on the road and you ll be stopped. I have two Aveos that I use a as saltcarriers and lotcheck cars with amber strobes on em. I got stopped one evening by a cop that didnt like the strobe on the lot. I said sorry sir this is Federal property , its right in the contract, any equipment under contract mustbe equipped with strobes and must be on when on property. And by the way sir what crook or any one up to no good is gonna signal their presence at 3 a m in the morning.


----------



## snowplowchick

Jacobsmovinsnow;1404415 said:


> No problems with wide blades in Renfrew although we run up to 11 ft. However leave your back lites on the tractor, or run a blue strobe on the road and you ll be stopped. I have two Aveos that I use a as saltcarriers and lotcheck cars with amber strobes on em. I got stopped one evening by a cop that didnt like the strobe on the lot. I said sorry sir this is Federal property , its right in the contract, any equipment under contract mustbe equipped with strobes and must be on when on property. And by the way sir what crook or any one up to no good is gonna signal their presence at 3 a m in the morning.


How on earth can an Aveo be a salt carrier? Like one bag at a time, if it is the kind of Aveo I have seen, my bicycle has bigger tires.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1404410 said:


> Whatever.


ok grumpy


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Small towns*



Jacobsmovinsnow;1404415 said:


> No problems with wide blades in Renfrew although we run up to 11 ft. However leave your back lites on the tractor, or run a blue strobe on the road and you ll be stopped. I have two Aveos that I use a as saltcarriers and lotcheck cars with amber strobes on em. I got stopped one evening by a cop that didnt like the strobe on the lot. I said sorry sir this is Federal property , its right in the contract, any equipment under contract mustbe equipped with strobes and must be on when on property. And by the way sir what crook or any one up to no good is gonna signal their presence at 3 a m in the morning.


LOL.. picking on you because the rear tractor lights or blue strobe is on, thats just plan nuts,,,, what part of being the protectors of public safety don't they understand.... would they rather you be rear ended by a semi or a little ole Lady in a snow storm at night... 
My guys are instructed to run all lights and flashers 100% of the time, from the moment they leave my lot until they return. One has a blue strobe, the other a yellow. Never had any issues with the local PD.

Strobes on the other hand they seem to have a problem with it you use them on a public roadway, have heard they have pulled over a few locals running them. I have one truck with 4 corner strobes, driver only uses them in private lots... never been a problem.

Perhaps you guys need more real crime in Renfrew, keep your local PD busy doing something more productive then pestering folks trying to earn a living keeping the public safe...


----------



## greywynd

It was Dave, I plowed for Barry for two years, usually ran either one of the tractors or a loader. After Barry passed away I was asked to work for them again, but have had other options to go to.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I think I found a good contact today for hydraulics. Another excavating friend sent me up to see them. I want to put a bigger lift cylinder on my snoway rev. I've wrecked several and they keep warrantying them and have now moved the mounting point while still insisting that its strong enough. 4 free replacements later, I'm just going to have a 1.5" rod built with a thicker walled and better sealed barrel. They took the measurements and showed me around the shop. Very impressive. They custom machine all their own pieces from tiny right up to 15" thick. He's going to call me back with a price, but he agrees the 1" is undersized but that he can make a cylinder that will be way stronger and still fit. If his price is good, I'll post the details. Says he used to mass produce for snowplow manufacturers, and their specs are cheap garbage. If its a couple hundred bucks and exceeds my needs I'm happy. Plus with the pump at the same pressure, but a larger cylinder, its downpressure should be off the hook!!! I switched it over to wireless remote control yesterday as well. I have wireless on the other plow and I like it a lot. Now I have 2 hardwire controllers that are useless.


----------



## Triple L

http://www.horttrades.com/contractor-rates-2010

funny how they forgot to put the equipment rates in this year.....


----------



## Triple L

Grant - Im gonna come by your truck with my garage door opener one day and your plow will be doing all kinds of funny stuff LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, I wonder how true that is, I bet someone with some knowhow could easily drive behind you and do some funkyness. Always turn it off when driving.

Who is getting those rates for landscaping? Maybe Oriole and TBG, but not many...


----------



## greywynd

Heck, without a garage door opener it can do some funny things when ya look at it.........


----------



## Triple L

greywynd;1404648 said:


> Heck, without a garage door opener it can do some funny things when ya look at it.........


haha yup it can go alot of cool and funny things... except the most important part... LIFT ITSELF UP


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd;1404470 said:


> It was Dave, I plowed for Barry for two years, usually ran either one of the tractors or a loader. After Barry passed away I was asked to work for them again, but have had other options to go to.


We use to see Barry at quite a few farm functions and we have been to visit him. Pretty sad deal when he passed.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1404518 said:


> I think I found a good contact today for hydraulics. Another excavating friend sent me up to see them. I want to put a bigger lift cylinder on my snoway rev. I've wrecked several and they keep warrantying them and have now moved the mounting point while still insisting that its strong enough. 4 free replacements later, I'm just going to have a 1.5" rod built with a thicker walled and better sealed barrel. They took the measurements and showed me around the shop. Very impressive. They custom machine all their own pieces from tiny right up to 15" thick. He's going to call me back with a price, but he agrees the 1" is undersized but that he can make a cylinder that will be way stronger and still fit. If his price is good, I'll post the details. Says he used to mass produce for snowplow manufacturers, and their specs are cheap garbage. If its a couple hundred bucks and exceeds my needs I'm happy. Plus with the pump at the same pressure, but a larger cylinder, its downpressure should be off the hook!!! I switched it over to wireless remote control yesterday as well. I have wireless on the other plow and I like it a lot. Now I have 2 hardwire controllers that are useless.


I bet it's 3 or 400 if they have to make it custom. If it's under 200 that a screaming deal. Just unload the blade and get something reliable.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Whiners #*-ch about it not lifting, I spend a few bucks and it lifts just fine!

The remotes are mated so they work only with each other. This way two trucks with the same plow can work together without crossover signals. They are however super easy to mate to a different plow. Trust me I've considered sneaking up when mark is taking a break and putting mine mated to his plow and screw with him. I also thought about firing myself for horseplay and slowinmg production... Lol.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

took the dogs to the park today it sure was nice. They got running at full tilt no snow no ice
We even played frisbee. What a weird winter so far


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1404707 said:


> took the dogs to the park today it sure was nice. They got running at full tilt no snow no ice
> We even played frisbee. What a weird winter so far


You can come back to the shop if you want to see all snow and no grass.

I think if I drive to Toronto tomorrow it will feel like I went on holidays.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Had a really good day today. Got a call from a guy who I did work for and didn't pay me. I had taken a concrete breaking contract for 11000 and subbed it for 10. That was in the summer and he didn't get paid for the job and didn't have money to pay me. I fully believe that he has the desire to pay me but not the funds. I on the other hand have paid out the 10 000 contract and am straight up out that money. 

So he calls today and has more work he needs done. I went to meet with him and its about 20-35 thousand depending how much of it we do. I told him that since I know he has no money, I'll take his concrete saw from him as payment for the 11 he owes, and another 9000 towards this new contract (its a 30 000$ saw with under 100 hrs on it. It was bought new for the project that went bad.) After that he must pay me in advance to finish the work which is ok because he will get the first draw by then. I thought we were done and I was getting screwed, I had written that off as a loss! Very happy! Now I own a diesel saw and have another winter job!


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1404745 said:


> Had a really good day today. Got a call from a guy who I did work for and didn't pay me. I had taken a concrete breaking contract for 11000 and subbed it for 10. That was in the summer and he didn't get paid for the job and didn't have money to pay me. I fully believe that he has the desire to pay me but not the funds. I on the other hand have paid out the 10 000 contract and am straight up out that money.
> 
> So he calls today and has more work he needs done. I went to meet with him and its about 20-35 thousand depending how much of it we do. I told him that since I know he has no money, I'll take his concrete saw from him as payment for the 11 he owes, and another 9000 towards this new contract (its a 30 000$ saw with under 100 hrs on it. It was bought new for the project that went bad.) After that he must pay me in advance to finish the work which is ok because he will get the first draw by then. I thought we were done and I was getting screwed, I had written that off as a loss! Very happy! Now I own a diesel saw and have another winter job!


Nice.......Is the saw paid for?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Yep. We were demolishing 22 500 sqft of concrete floor. Its cheaper/faster to cut into slabs and load out the slabs. I gave him a price of 22 000 to cut the floor. He said if I was that expensive he'd go buy a saw and do it himself so at least the money is going towards something. He did so. He had just got a deposit for the job so he bought it outright, and paid me for the firsy week of breaking. Then he ripped out half the floor and lots of walls and didn't get paid another dime.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Mr.Markus;1404748 said:


> Nice.......Is the saw paid for?


Valid question, how can you verify that it isn't leased? He might have said to you that he bought it, but I say that about my equipment when the truth is most of it is leased or financed, it is more of a figure of speech.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Pristine PM ltd;1404975 said:


> Valid question, how can you verify that it isn't leased? He might have said to you that he bought it, but I say that about my equipment when the truth is most of it is leased or financed, it is more of a figure of speech.


Doesn't really matter, its not something I ever need to register or anything so its fairly untraceable anyway, but when he bought it he had just got a 100 000 deposit on the job and he had a lot of money until he got all invested in this job and then boned. He's a russian guy that is all about paying right away and in cash. Unless of course he has none like now. Doesn't even have a truck, he showed up today in a beater VW. This works good because I recoup some cost and get some winter work. He gets to get back on his feet and gets to pay with an asset as opposed to cash which he doesn't have.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

that's rough! At least he is coming through!

Apparently we will have Payment from our huge landscaping job next week, first payment... ah the joys.


----------



## snowplowchick

R.G.PEEL;1404993 said:


> Doesn't really matter, its not something I ever need to register or anything so its fairly untraceable anyway, but when he bought it he had just got a 100 000 deposit on the job and he had a lot of money until he got all invested in this job and then boned. He's a russian guy that is all about paying right away and in cash. Unless of course he has none like now. Doesn't even have a truck, he showed up today in a beater VW. This works good because I recoup some cost and get some winter work. He gets to get back on his feet and gets to pay with an asset as opposed to cash which he doesn't have.


All you would need to do is a PPSA search anyway, cheap peace of mind. If it isn't paid for, and the finance company is looking for it, they won't be happy.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

snowplowchick;1405024 said:


> All you would need to do is a PPSA search anyway, cheap peace of mind. If it isn't paid for, and the finance company is looking for it, they won't be happy.


lol, better them looking for their money than me!!! lol.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Alberta Monday - Friday 9:00am - 5:00pm 3 business hours
British Columbia Monday - Friday 9:00am - 5:00pm 3 business hours
Manitoba Monday - Friday 9:00am - 5:00pm 3 business hours
New Brunswick Monday - Friday 9:00am - 5:00pm 3 business hours
Newfoundland and Labrador Monday - Friday 9:00am - 5:00pm 3 business hours
Nova Scotia Monday - Friday 9:00am - 5:00pm 3 business hours
Northwest Territories Monday - Friday 9:00am - 5:00pm 3 business hours
Nunavut Monday - Friday 9:00am - 5:00pm 3 business hours
Ontario Monday - Friday 8:00am - 8:00pm, Saturday 9:00am - 5:00pm 5 minutes
Prince Edward Island Monday - Friday 9:00am - 5:00pm 3 business hours
Quebec Monday - Friday 9:00am - 5:00pm 3 business hours
Saskatchewan Monday - Friday 9:00am - 5:00pm 3 business hours
Yukon Monday - Friday 9:00am - 5:00pm 3 business hours


----------



## Canplow

Going Crazy 10 degrees tommorow what the h*ll havent had a flake yet anyone need help north willing to travel! got 2 guys to shovel as well


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ontario must have alot of staff members! 

I didn't know about that, $20 could get pricey if you are curious.


----------



## snowplowchick

R.G.PEEL;1405034 said:


> lol, better them looking for their money than me!!! lol.


But the police will confiscate it if they catch up to you. No matter what.


----------



## greywynd

JD Dave;1404684 said:


> We use to see Barry at quite a few farm functions and we have been to visit him. Pretty sad deal when he passed.


I always got along well with Barry, both working for him and through the bit of business we did with each other. I still see some of them, and deal with Cody some, I'm sure you've crossed paths with him a time or two at pulls.



R.G.PEEL;1404699 said:


> The remotes are mated so they work only with each other. This way two trucks with the same plow can work together without crossover signals. They are however super easy to mate to a different plow. Trust me I've considered sneaking up when mark is taking a break and putting mine mated to his plow and screw with him. I also thought about firing myself for horseplay and slowinmg production... Lol.


I think you forget I used to work in a union environment.....my typical response to that, in that environment, would be to go back to break until everything's fixed. Sooo.......go ahead if ya want.  Besides...with all two plow events we've had so far, it seemed someone was out of the country and didn't show up to plow anyway??



R.G.PEEL;1404745 said:


> Had a really good day today. Got a call from a guy who I did work for and didn't pay me. I had taken a concrete breaking contract for 11000 and subbed it for 10. That was in the summer and he didn't get paid for the job and didn't have money to pay me. I fully believe that he has the desire to pay me but not the funds. I on the other hand have paid out the 10 000 contract and am straight up out that money.
> 
> So he calls today and has more work he needs done. I went to meet with him and its about 20-35 thousand depending how much of it we do. I told him that since I know he has no money, I'll take his concrete saw from him as payment for the 11 he owes, and another 9000 towards this new contract (its a 30 000$ saw with under 100 hrs on it. It was bought new for the project that went bad.) After that he must pay me in advance to finish the work which is ok because he will get the first draw by then. I thought we were done and I was getting screwed, I had written that off as a loss! Very happy! Now I own a diesel saw and have another winter job!


Starting to sound like you're going to need a seacan at my place to store some of this stuff for you......I can see it happening yet!


----------



## greywynd

Well, I got a chance to go and shoot the compound bow tonight, something I haven't done in 5 months, and first full/scored round in 18 months. (A year ago September I had a run in with one of our horses, first time I had an ambulance ride, or ER visit as a result of a horse inflicted injury. When I hit the ground some of the nerves in my elbow were damaged.)

Every time I've tried shooting since then, it got painful....tonight, no pain, just a happy fatigue, so I'm really happy about that. Didn't hurt I shot a 279 (out of 300) either!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mark, I swear when you're alone with a tissue and the lights off, the fantasy in your mind is having our out of season equipment in a sea can at your house! lol. I very much appreciate the offer (every time you make it) but we have a significant amount of storage right close to our place. Post up a rental rate per acre, I'm sure some of the guys on here could use some storage for winter stuff. 

Also, keep in mind you're not union. "not my job" doesn't apply when it IS your job to fix what's broken!!! lol. And as for being out of the country, TRUST ME I would rather have been here.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I love how Quebec just became another country.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

They became another country years ago! we're just aknowledging it now! If any of you tell my fiancee (god that word sounds gay) I'll kill you.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1405083 said:


> I love how Quebec just became another country.


So far his passport is stamped "Kitchener" and "Quebec". 2 up on mine.....


----------



## greywynd

R.G.PEEL;1405080 said:


> Mark, I swear when you're alone with a tissue and the lights off, the fantasy in your mind is having our out of season equipment in a sea can at your house! lol. I very much appreciate the offer (every time you make it) but we have a significant amount of storage right close to our place. Post up a rental rate per acre, I'm sure some of the guys on here could use some storage for winter stuff.


Not at all.....I can just see you outgrowing that storage yet. Not saying that's a bad thing at all, in fact just the opposite!!



R.G.PEEL;1405080 said:


> Also, keep in mind you're not union. "not my job" doesn't apply when it IS your job to fix what's broken!!! lol. And as for being out of the country, TRUST ME I would rather have been here.


LOL!! Go read what I said again, I said "in that environment"! Part of the reason I didn't go back to another union environment is due to the fact I'd told my mother years ago I'd always try to make an honest living.



Pristine PM ltd;1405083 said:


> I love how Quebec just became another country.


It has been for years, it's just most people don't openly acknowledge it. They have their own laws, own tax structure, and a few other things I won't go into. I love the province, I really do, but have no issue calling it as I see it either.



R.G.PEEL;1405088 said:


> They became another country years ago! we're just aknowledging it now! If any of you tell my fiancee (god that word sounds gay) I'll kill you.


Hmmm.....I have her cell number now......what's it worth for her not to hear that? :laughing:



Mr.Markus;1405095 said:


> So far his passport is stamped "Kitchener" and "Quebec". 2 up on mine.....


Sigh.....used to go stateside frequently up until 1999. I'd also travelled across most of Canada before then. Since then, I've made it to Hull once or twice, and northern Ontario (Moosonee) once. I've never even got a passport since they became mandatory. Guess I really should think about it though. Heck, even my wife and kid made it stateside last summer for a month!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, passports kinda suck, I think it is stupid that a drivers license isn't good enough to drive into the states, just a cash grab


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1405119 said:


> yeah, passports kinda suck, I think it is stupid that a drivers license isn't good enough to drive into the states, just a cash grab


You need the enhanced lic. I use mine all the time I'm there every 2nd week almost. Thinking of buying a house in Buffalo I'm there so much and dual citizenship.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1405035 said:


> Alberta Monday - Friday 9:00am - 5:00pm 3 business hours
> British Columbia Monday - Friday 9:00am - 5:00pm 3 business hours
> Manitoba Monday - Friday 9:00am - 5:00pm 3 business hours
> New Brunswick Monday - Friday 9:00am - 5:00pm 3 business hours
> Newfoundland and Labrador Monday - Friday 9:00am - 5:00pm 3 business hours
> Nova Scotia Monday - Friday 9:00am - 5:00pm 3 business hours
> Northwest Territories Monday - Friday 9:00am - 5:00pm 3 business hours
> Nunavut Monday - Friday 9:00am - 5:00pm 3 business hours
> Ontario Monday - Friday 8:00am - 8:00pm, Saturday 9:00am - 5:00pm 5 minutes
> Prince Edward Island Monday - Friday 9:00am - 5:00pm 3 business hours
> Quebec Monday - Friday 9:00am - 5:00pm 3 business hours
> Saskatchewan Monday - Friday 9:00am - 5:00pm 3 business hours
> Yukon Monday - Friday 9:00am - 5:00pm 3 business hours


Are those all the hours from your other subs in the rest of Canada? You know how much salt they are using on there sites? :laughing:


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Not enjoying this boring weather. Seems NOAA and Accu weather are on the change of pattern idea. The PNA and NAO numbers are cooperating.

Did some looking at years of Snowless Decembers of the past.. The following Januarys often hold record snows.


----------



## Canplow

Friday the 6 of january F this going to be 10*c im going Golfingtymusic


----------



## snowplowchick

Pristine, if you want to drive across the border, you can use an enhanced drivers license now. You have to make an appointment online through service canada to apply for one. No passport needed to cross into the US by vehicle. It just looks like a different coloured drivers license.


----------



## cet

Canplow;1405399 said:


> Friday the 6 of january F this going to be 10*c im going Golfingtymusic


Send me a PM. I'm in for that.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I have a passport, I just think it is stupid, and I am not bothered with getting the Enhanced for that reason. Even when this passport expires, I will still just get another.


----------



## cet

Last night I wasn't sure if we should salt or not. Most of my stuff is salt included but I worry about the one's that I have to bill per time, does it really need it. I send them, better safe then sorry. Just after 11 I get a call that the track on one of the salters if messed up. On my way over there it looks like the conditions are good and I'm just wasting product and they don't need to be done. I get to the school, get out of the truck and take a couple of steps and almost go on my butt. There was black ice in a lot of the school, most of it was caused by run off but it just goes to show you when it is dark out it has to be pretty warm for the ice to melt. So many schools have daycare. With Mom's showing up at 7am and a lot of the time carrying their kids to the school. If one of them wipe's out I'm sure someone is going to get hurt.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I think pristine just likes it when they snap the glove and ask him to step aside cause he thinks the passport is silly. :laughing: 

*thats for texting me at 11 when I was sleeping last night pristine.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1405439 said:


> I have a passport, I just think it is stupid, and I am not bothered with getting the Enhanced for that reason. Even when this passport expires, I will still just get another.


Ohh you rebel you Jon. You show the Canadian gov whos boss that's right they can stuff it. I don't know where my passport is. Not like I can go out of the country in winter anyhow. Seeing as I only hire monkeys and all..


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1405445 said:


> Last night I wasn't sure if we should salt or not. Most of my stuff is salt included but I worry about the one's that I have to bill per time, does it really need it. I send them, better safe then sorry. Just after 11 I get a call that the track on one of the salters if messed up. On my way over there it looks like the conditions are good and I'm just wasting product and they don't need to be done. I get to the school, get out of the truck and take a couple of steps and almost go on my butt. There was black ice in a lot of the school, most of it was caused by run off but it just goes to show you when it is dark out it has to be pretty warm for the ice to melt. So many schools have daycare. With Mom's showing up at 7am and a lot of the time carrying their kids to the school. If one of them wipe's out I'm sure someone is going to get hurt.


I have a site that called me laughing cause they watched me salt on their parking lot camera on News years eve morning. The whole lot is a slope from the building down to the road, I generally just run along the building and get the sidewalk and work my way down. The truck lost traction and slid sideways straight down, there's nothing to hit so i let it and continued in a loop back up, and lost traction in the exact same spot. lol. She said looked like I was having fun....I told her "Fun would've been a go kart, not a 10,000lb $60,000 truck."


----------



## snowplowchick

Mr.Markus;1405469 said:


> I have a site that called me laughing cause they watched me salt on their parking lot camera on News years eve morning. The whole lot is a slope from the building down to the road, I generally just run along the building and get the sidewalk and work my way down. The truck lost traction and slid sideways straight down, there's nothing to hit so i let it and continued in a loop back up, and lost traction in the exact same spot. lol. She said looked like I was having fun....I told her "Fun would've been a go kart, not a 10,000lb $60,000 truck."


That is funny, and disturbing at the same time. I didn't think anyone actually looked at security footage on sites unless there was a theft or something.

Note to self: go to Tim Hortons to use bathroom in future.


----------



## greywynd

snowplowchick;1405481 said:


> That is funny, and disturbing at the same time. I didn't think anyone actually looked at security footage on sites unless there was a theft or something.
> 
> Note to self: go to Tim Hortons to use bathroom in future.


:laughing::laughing:

Not sure if I see 'em all or not, but I always take a peek for the cameras and little black bubbles.... I figure that someone must look at them once in a while, to help justify their job and the expense of putting them in!!


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1405445 said:


> Last night I wasn't sure if we should salt or not. Most of my stuff is salt included but I worry about the one's that I have to bill per time, does it really need it. I send them, better safe then sorry. Just after 11 I get a call that the track on one of the salters if messed up. On my way over there it looks like the conditions are good and I'm just wasting product and they don't need to be done. I get to the school, get out of the truck and take a couple of steps and almost go on my butt. There was black ice in a lot of the school, most of it was caused by run off but it just goes to show you when it is dark out it has to be pretty warm for the ice to melt. So many schools have daycare. With Mom's showing up at 7am and a lot of the time carrying their kids to the school. If one of them wipe's out I'm sure someone is going to get hurt.


This is the reason we do site checks every morning. Ground temps are hard to guess. At least you know your doing the right thing now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

snowplowchick;1405481 said:


> That is funny, and disturbing at the same time. I didn't think anyone actually looked at security footage on sites unless there was a theft or something.
> 
> Note to self: go to Tim Hortons to use bathroom in future.


They've been having some vandelism problems of late, and I've seen the kid a couple of mornings creeping around, the OPP are also out on snow mornings tracking him her in the snow.

Not like my pants are around my ankles, looks like I'm carrying a shovel.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Do you ever get out of the truck and walk 1 complete circle around the building just to mess with the opp and later watch them also walk around the building following YOUR tracks?


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1405519 said:


> Do you ever get out of the truck and walk 1 complete circle around the building just to mess with the opp and later watch them also walk around the building following YOUR tracks?


No, being an a$$ is just a hobby on PS.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1405508 said:


> They've been having some vandelism problems of late, and I've seen the kid a couple of mornings creeping around, the OPP are also out on snow mornings tracking him her in the snow.
> 
> Not like my pants are around my ankles, looks like I'm carrying a shovel.


that made me laugh.


----------



## schrader

+9 in Collingwood on the 6 th January got to love it


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Called for 2 cm of snow overnite, we got 10cm out of it and a full plow. Gotta Love the Attack of the Snow Blobs. minus 9.7 in the shade.


----------



## Alpha Property

+ 8 in thorold according to my new Acu-rite weather station I got for christmas and just installed (super cool, it has an Iphone app and I can see what the weather's like in my back yard from anywhere via my phone)


----------



## Mr.Markus

midtownpc;1405566 said:


> that made me laugh.


thank you dean!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ok..... so funny story.

I was trying to thank Dean for his earlier Future Shop tip of the week. I set up a picture with the new laptop with PS already on it and was gonna put something funny up with my cursor over the submit button. Those touch pads are sensitive lol. Sorry MODS. ...And again Thanks Dean.........Thumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1405789 said:


> Ok..... so funny story.
> 
> I was trying to thank Dean for his earlier Future Shop tip of the week. I set up a picture with the new laptop with PS already on it and was gonna put something funny up with my cursor over the submit button. Those touch pads are sensitive lol. Sorry MODS. ...And again Thanks Dean.........Thumbs Up


I wish I needed a lap top when Dean mentioned it but I just bought one. I also wonder what you wrote in your deleted post. LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1405789 said:


> Ok..... so funny story.
> 
> I was trying to thank Dean for his earlier Future Shop tip of the week. I set up a picture with the new laptop with PS already on it and was gonna put something funny up with my cursor over the submit button. Those touch pads are sensitive lol. Sorry MODS. ...And again Thanks Dean.........Thumbs Up


...mine arrived today as well! Nice unit for the money


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Still Waiting*



CGM Inc.;1405797 said:


> ...mine arrived today as well! Nice unit for the money


Still waiting for mine .... sure it will be Monday.... got the tracking email yesterday...

Thanks again Dean for the link and post....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

so between the ones I bought and all the ones you guys bought they probably saw the trend and jacked the price. Lol
That has to be one of the best deals I've snagged in a long time. Next to those tires from emaint that roofer auctioned lol

I'm thinking about doing a sale in feb which is normally slow here. Canadian tire money at par
There are a few tools I could use and it might get some people in. I can always buy diesel too


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

just download avast free antivirus and malware bytes. You get them off filehippo. Com
Uninstall mcaffee trial I find the windows stickers on the bottom are not sticky and want to peel off. Those are $120 value
So put some clear
Tape over them or take them off and put it under the battery
If you need to reinstall anytime ever you will need that number


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Good tips*



MIDTOWNPC;1405831 said:


> just download avast free antivirus and malware bytes. You get them off filehippo. Com
> Uninstall mcaffee trial I find the windows stickers on the bottom are not sticky and want to peel off. Those are $120 value
> So put some clear
> Tape over them or take them off and put it under the battery
> If you need to reinstall anytime ever you will need that number


Good tips, many thanks


----------



## G.Landscape

I think I missed a good laptop deal?? I should really follow this closer since mine is a piece of $#!?. Can I still find this deal somewhere without searching through endless posts.


----------



## Triple L

click on view all posts by midtown pc


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Nope*



G.Landscape;1405912 said:


> I think I missed a good laptop deal?? I should really follow this closer since mine is a piece of $#!?. Can I still find this deal somewhere without searching through endless posts.


Price is back up to 549.00 now....


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1405916 said:


> click on view all posts by midtown pc


I hope your going out on the prowl tonight.


----------



## Triple L

My trucks lookin smellin feeling like a million bucks... Spent all day cleaning it hahaha


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1405924 said:


> I hope your going out on the prowl tonight.


:laughing:

my wife and a bunch of her girlfriends are having a girls night in whitby... shouldnt be too hard to find, she has my truck. Im sure there are some singles on deck there. Id give them a few hours to get their *****ing out of the way and some wine in them. hahahahah

I was thinking about going to the land of aces and jacks in port perry tonight.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1405950 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> my wife and a bunch of her girlfriends are having a girls night in whitby... shouldnt be too hard to find, she has my truck. Im sure there are some singles on deck there. Id give them a few hours to get their *****ing out of the way and some wine in them. hahahahah
> 
> I was thinking about going to the land of aces and jacks in port perry tonight.


To bad you weren't closer I'd go with you. Chad your truck is all cleaned up so you better have somewhere to go.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That land is a vicious place! 3 card poker hurts me every time, but then it decides once in a blue heron, I mean moon to pay out amazingly! Then you forget all the times it hurt you.


----------



## orenlasko

Some of my sites have cameras. The ones that do give me Internet access to a couple of cameras so I can keep an eye on the property.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I don't usually go to the falls jd. Port Perry does me fine once and a while.
I usually read my finiancial horescope before I go...

If you tend to think too much about things, be prepared for someone to force your hand. You don’t have all day to mull things over for a change, because someone or something challenges you to follow through instead of think or talk about it, and it pays.


sounds more like poker then blackjack.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1405973 said:


> I don't usually go to the falls jd. Port Perry does me fine once and a while.
> I usually read my finiancial horescope before I go...
> 
> If you tend to think too much about things, be prepared for someone to force your hand. You don't have all day to mull things over for a change, because someone or something challenges you to follow through instead of think or talk about it, and it pays.
> 
> sounds more like poker then blackjack.


I know you didn't mean Niagra, I'm actually trying to stay away from Casino's for a while but I can be talked into it very easily.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

what do you play?


----------



## G.Landscape

StratfordPusher;1405921 said:


> Price is back up to 549.00 now....


Dang...maybe next time I guess.haha


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

G.Landscape;1405993 said:


> Dang...maybe next time I guess.haha


thats what she said :laughing:


----------



## G.Landscape

MIDTOWNPC;1405995 said:


> thats what she said :laughing:


Maybe you want to let go of 1 of the 15 you bought? I will give you a finders fee???Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

G.Landscape;1406016 said:


> Maybe you want to let go of 1 of the 15 you bought? I will give you a finders fee???Thumbs Up


Sorry I'm getting $589 for these gems and I only have 3 left. Tomorrow is a big sell day for me so really Im not to intersted in parting with them. I know its a huge margin but a computer guy has to make a living right. I gotta look out for Dean first  I will be watching for them to drop again and if they do I will post up. Sorry


----------



## G.Landscape

No Worries, I will be looking for the next one now, haha. My Laptop still works so I am not desperate yet.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Anyone had XP Internet Security 2012 pop up on their system. I can't figure out how to remove it, and then my phone rings and it is someone saying they are from "windows" and see that my system is infected and they can take care of it... I said I have an apple and they said sorry, wrong number.... freaked me out a bit...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Downloading Malware Bytes now! Should have listened to Dean...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1406145 said:


> Anyone had XP Internet Security 2012 pop up on their system. I can't figure out how to remove it, and then my phone rings and it is someone saying they are from "windows" and see that my system is infected and they can take care of it... I said I have an apple and they said sorry, wrong number.... freaked me out a bit...


Don't call Dean at 11:00 again.......... He knows how to freak you out....hahhaha

Seriously that is freaky.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

http://v7.nonxt2.c.youtube.com/vide...&key=yta1&cms_redirect=yes&redirect_counter=1.

Pretty funny, also.....

http://o-o.preferred.rogers-yyz1.v5...46E72E8A0DDF6E5A044&key=yta1&cms_redirect=yes

The second one is chad getting ready to go out hunting tonight!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Get malware update it and scan. Call me tmrw
Stay off the porn


----------



## R.G.PEEL

What's the point of internet besides that, and PS?


----------



## G.Landscape

R.G.PEEL;1406169 said:


> http://v7.nonxt2.c.youtube.com/vide...&key=yta1&cms_redirect=yes&redirect_counter=1.
> 
> Pretty funny, also.....
> 
> http://o-o.preferred.rogers-yyz1.v5...46E72E8A0DDF6E5A044&key=yta1&cms_redirect=yes
> 
> The second one is chad getting ready to go out hunting tonight!


lol, the first one is soooo funny, I have seen too many of her videos and they are all sooo funny.

Chad....No-Comment


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Casino must be subsidizing prepush snow plowing contracts. More trucks with plow hookups then I have every seen


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

MIDTOWNPC;1405831 said:


> just download avast free antivirus and malware bytes. You get them off filehippo. Com
> Uninstall mcaffee trial I find the windows stickers on the bottom are not sticky and want to peel off. Those are $120 value
> So put some clear
> Tape over them or take them off and put it under the battery
> If you need to reinstall anytime ever you will need that number


Thanks for the info Dean, we just got ours today!


----------



## greywynd

Must be a bunch of old guys in here with no snow happening, not a single post on a Friday night!! Maybe Dean won it big and is at the airport headed south?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

We had this happen to alot or people in our area like you errrr talking about pristine
http://www.northumberlandnews.com/i...are-of-scam-phone-calls-about-computer-issues

easiest way is to download and install malware bytes. Filehippo is fastest After u install it update it
Restart computer tap f8 and choose safe mode with networking, from there windows will look basic but you can run malware bytes and scan you machine with the full option
It will find stuff and you can check all the items and remove. Reboot and make a memo free lunch Dean

if it is still around I have some extra strength computer
Tools that I can email you.

the other articles I read said sympatico list of tech support phone numbers got leaked and others 
Said once the program was on there it pops up a page and tricks you into filling in some info

I'd swap some passwords around for Goodluck.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;1406386 said:


> Must be a bunch of old guys in here with no snow happening, not a single post on a Friday night!! Maybe Dean won it big and is at the airport headed south?


Lost 6 hands in a row. Side bet on streak blackjack paid 1 to 3 then 1 to 8 then 1 to 18 then 1 to 32
Plus the four winning hands to make that streak. I walked in at 9:45 and left at 11:45 up $735 minus diesel and a Wendy's spicy chicken sandwich

I'll be the first to say I have a horseshoe but I really watch where is sit and how the people at the table play
It usually takes me a while to find a spot. I like consistency so I can up my bet when I feel a good hand is comming and otherwise play my low bet


----------



## GMC Driver

Pristine PM ltd;1406145 said:


> my phone rings and it is someone saying they are from "windows"





MIDTOWNPC;1406399 said:


> We had this happen to alot or people in our area like you errrr talking about pristine
> http://www.northumberlandnews.com/i...are-of-scam-phone-calls-about-computer-issues


Wife and M-I-L both got those phone calls. My wife loves to taunt them a bit - but this guy was persistent. She knew it was a scam when he said he was calling from Microsoft Headquarters in Wellandport.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

GMC Driver;1406406 said:


> Wife and M-I-L both got those phone calls. My wife loves to taunt them a bit - but this guy was persistent. She knew it was a scam when he said he was calling from Microsoft Headquarters in Wellandport.


I had a customer and his four neighbors get called
We think they got one and then reverse lookup the address to get neighbors number
You can find alot online


----------



## JD Dave

Glad you made some money Dean. I generally only like to play Blackjack and I to go really hard. Either I make a lot or I loose a lot. I had a great run last year up until the beginning of Dec and that has left a sour taste in my mouth that won't go away for a while.


----------



## JD Dave

I made a $140 off of youtube advertising last month and already $42 this month, it's amazing how much this money puts a smile on my face. I guess I need to make some new video's. It's the little things in life that make you happy.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1406481 said:


> It's the little things in life that make you happy.


That's what your wife keeps saying.


----------



## Triple L

$41 last month for me and $7 this month soo far... I tell my guys i make more money off youtube then I do plowing snow and my sidewalk guys job description is 1: take movies and then 2: do sidewalks LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1404647 said:


> Who is getting those rates for landscaping? Maybe Oriole and TBG, but not many...


They're not. I talked to one owner in Sep and they were skinny for work.


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver;1406406 said:


> Wife and M-I-L both got those phone calls. My wife loves to taunt them a bit - but this guy was persistent. She knew it was a scam when he said he was calling from Microsoft Headquarters in Wellandport.


Wellandport?:laughing: Ya thats a dead give away.

Its sad though a lot of people fall for scams like that.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

what do you guys use for sidewalk salt?

Im just using standard bulk and it was good and dry but Im finding that lately its starting to harden up in the yellow boxes. Should I try that treated colored stuff, or just go bagged. The salt that I have stored indoors in a heated shop, in pails is working better then the salt thats in a container on site. I have about 60 pails I fill and store inside for my sidewalk guy.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Want me to bring you a couple yards of clearlane next friday?


----------



## greywynd

Why not try treating your own Dean? Add in some calcium and mix it up before putting it in the sidewalk boxes. The boxes sweat and then the salt gets wet, letting it freeze and harden. I've even seen bagged salt go hard in boxes if not rotated out


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1406530 said:


> Want me to bring you a couple yards of clearlane next friday?


is that what you use on sidewalks?

I was thinking about running into arnts on thursday with my trailer I just didnt know what to use that might be better.

Still trying to figure out if I can go to the show on wed.

Appreciate the offer, are you headed this way then ?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeppers, your dump trailer is probably easier for you though right? I forgot you come this way often enough.

We use clearlane for everything.


----------



## greywynd

Btw Dean, thanks for the Malware Bytes tip, it's scanning my box o' rocks right now. Seems timely, I had a bot sending crap out on msn when I looked at it this am. 

Dave, I looked through all your pulling vids one night a couple weeks ago....you can thank me later!


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1406542 said:


> is that what you use on sidewalks?
> 
> I was thinking about running into arnts on thursday with my trailer I just didnt know what to use that might be better.
> 
> Still trying to figure out if I can go to the show on wed.
> 
> Appreciate the offer, are you headed this way then ?


IMO best sidewalk stuff


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;1406548 said:


> Btw Dean, thanks for the Malware Bytes tip, it's scanning my box o' rocks right now. Seems timely, I had a bot sending crap out on msn when I looked at it this am.
> 
> Dave, I looked through all your pulling vids one night a couple weeks ago....you can thank me later!


change your msn/hotmail password also


----------



## greywynd

That was the first thing I did! Then signed out and back in with the new one. I've had it happen a time or two before, guess when you've had it for years it's gonna happen.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1406524 said:


> what do you guys use for sidewalk salt?
> 
> Im just using standard bulk and it was good and dry but Im finding that lately its starting to harden up in the yellow boxes. Should I try that treated colored stuff, or just go bagged. The salt that I have stored indoors in a heated shop, in pails is working better then the salt thats in a container on site. I have about 60 pails I fill and store inside for my sidewalk guy.


I'm surprised it goes hard, all our boxes are full of salt and we filled them with salt from last season because we hadn't got any fresh stuff in at the time and it hasn't even gone hard.


greywynd;1406548 said:


> Btw Dean, thanks for the Malware Bytes tip, it's scanning my box o' rocks right now. Seems timely, I had a bot sending crap out on msn when I looked at it this am.
> 
> Dave, I looked through all your pulling vids one night a couple weeks ago....you can thank me later!


Thanks, for the views, you were one of the 100,000 I got that month.

I'm going to ignore Cet's comment.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

unlike yours dave mine goes hard fast


----------



## Elite_Maint

MIDTOWNPC;1406623 said:


> unlike yours dave mine goes hard fast


I haven't had a problem with bulk salt either.. The one your using must of been soaked or something for it to get hard!... one of my trucks I just throw the salt in the bed and last season (because i haven't salted much this year) i would leave it covered with a tarp for days! and it was still good...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

It gets harder when the box gets wet.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Shouldn't it get harder in warm temperatures


----------



## greywynd

It can be really bad if it gets hard in a dry box!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

ah, so much wonderful innuendo! Went for a hike today, it is like April out there!!! We are going to start going after places soon if this keeps up. Problem with a winter like this, is it is hard to lose a place unless you are crazy negligent.


----------



## CGM Inc.

for us it seems to work the other way around, we pick up most work before winter. At the point where I don't want much more work for summer maintenace based on what we got already. 
But it does look like a lot of Guys dropped the ball the last couple times we had snow, rain, ice mix.


----------



## cet

Dean how long does this salt sit in the box. At the Catholic Schools they leave the box out all summer. If you take a shovel to it before winter it will break right up. All the salt we deliver to them through out the winter is fine. If I get my salt through Canadian it is great but the stuff I get from Salt Depot is hit and miss but they have never complained about it freezing.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Maybe someone is visiting my boxes. They are not locked. 
It wouldn't surprise me there are snakes In town
They are all fresh this year.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That would be low! Isn't the snake way to busy? I think they were low bid on some Clarington stuff.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Bagged salt is also ok for the salt boxes, our boxes are mostly used as garbage.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, we have around 100 bins out there now, and I would bet money that at least half of them have garbage in them when we refill.


----------



## greywynd

Guess it's better than people just throwing it loose on the ground?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1406818 said:



> That would be low! Isn't the snake way to busy? I think they were low bid on some Clarington stuff.


Maybe he figured he would get some work there while he was out of town looking for a place to get his computer fixed

I think I might get some quotes on my own place soon.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, I guess. 

We had one stolen last week. They just dumped a couple bags worth on the concrete and took the bin. That site had 5 bins on it... glad they only took one!


----------



## greywynd

Must hang out in some shady areas Jon.....bins, blades, they're all getting stolen on ya! Oh right...Scarlem!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That was a condo in Markham actually! Just east of the plaza!


----------



## greywynd

I was waiting for you to say it was at the police station actually......LOL!!


----------



## rooferdave

which show are you all talking about? I would like to meet up on weds but with the weather it looks like I am roofing. Dean thanks again for the computer tip, mine is coming Mon I think.


----------



## Mr.Markus

rooferdave;1407037 said:


> which show are you all talking about? I would like to meet up on weds but with the weather it looks like I am roofing. Dean thanks again for the computer tip, mine is coming Mon I think.


Landscape Congress at the Congress Centre.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Mr.Markus;1407133 said:


> Landscape Congress at the Congress Centre.


What time and day are you guys going? I'll come would be nice putting a face to the names!..


----------



## ff1221

Heading there on Tuesday, wonder if the show will be busy, with the weather the way it is I would suspect a lot of people will try to make it, but I wonder how big an effect the economy has had on the Landscaping industry as a whole.


----------



## Triple L

There will be record breaking attendance from all the new pop up fly by night lowballers thinking they're making a mint and getting rich looking to buy new toys....


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1407349 said:


> There will be record breaking attendance from all the new pop up fly by night lowballers thinking they're making a mint and getting rich looking to buy new toys....


I guess that means your going then? LOL


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1407357 said:


> I guess that means your going then? LOL


HAHA I'll be there but I dont know why.... I dont have any intentions of buying anything this year... Im pulling a Dean and filling up the piggy bank with my kids size tractor and loader LOL


----------



## StratfordPusher

*! want one*

Found on u-tube... not sure if it has been posted before...cool little home made plow rig.... love the stacks.. and plowing across the street.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1407385 said:


> HAHA I'll be there but I dont know why.... I dont have any intentions of buying anything this year... Im pulling a Dean and filling up the piggy bank with my kids size tractor and loader LOL


I enjoy my lumpy mattress sleep thank you

I'm trying to go so you can buy my lunch Hahaha


----------



## JD Dave

StratfordPusher;1407398 said:


> Found on u-tube... not sure if it has been posted before...cool little home made plow rig.... love the stacks.. and plowing across the street.....


Pretty cool unit. I bet his neighbors want to kill him with the straight pipes.


----------



## snowdance

Are we ever gona get snow? +6 on wednesday! Wtf


----------



## dingybigfoot

snowdance;1407458 said:


> Are we ever gona get snow? +6 on wednesday! Wtf


Yesterday felt and looked like spring clean up weather. I was thinking about spring bids yesterday.


----------



## greywynd

The one maple in the yard here has buds on it. Personally, I like how much I'm saving on heating costs!!


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1407349 said:


> There will be record breaking attendance from all the new pop up fly by night lowballers thinking they're making a mint and getting rich looking to buy new toys....


Good call, never thought of that, I'm not buying anything this year either just like to go and get a feel for the new trends, gives me the slightest edge over my competition, also trying to find those niche market ideas before everyone else jumps in. Weather is loking pretty calm for the 14 day, hope February and March make us pay!payup


----------



## snowdance

greywynd;1407486 said:


> The one maple in the yard here has buds on it. Personally, I like how much I'm saving on heating costs!!


Ya I guess that's good in a way. 
But the amount everybody is saving on heating costs still won't make up for the amount everybody is loosing due to no work. Unless you have seasonal clients, then its ok!


----------



## snowdance

dingybigfoot;1407481 said:


> Yesterday felt and looked like spring clean up weather. I was thinking about spring bids yesterday.


I was out for a walk with the wife & kid, and saw lots of people outside cleanin up! +7 out yesterday! It was awesome!


----------



## musclecarboy

snowdance;1407558 said:


> I was out for a walk with the wife & kid, and saw lots of people outside cleanin up! +7 out yesterday! It was awesome!


I'm cleaning my garage and organizing my shop with a t-shirt and pajama bottoms. Mighty nice day out. Being a 100h minimum sub, now I hope it doesn't snow at all or we get a bunch of 2cm salt events (get paid salt per app). Sure has been a weird winter.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I just made myself a mask cause I can't go out in town. All the seasonal contracts in town I have don't want to look at me. Hahahhaha. Lol
Just kidding but it does kinda feel weird. We need a big event so people remember this winter also
Something like 25cm x 3 days. I know Dave would have a grin on his face then The poor kid who got a gt snow racer for Christmas must hate Santa. Lol

I just wash and waxed the wife's car and touched up the paint chips and polished the headlights
She better keep me around. : )


----------



## snowdance

MIDTOWNPC;1407594 said:


> I just made myself a mask cause I can't go out in town. All the seasonal contracts in town I have don't want to look at me. Hahahhaha. Lol
> Just kidding but it does kinda feel weird.
> 
> Ya I'm gona make one too! Haha!


----------



## greywynd

I'm at a point that I don't care if it snows now or not. If the weather stays like this, now that we have some frost, at least we can get back onto dirt work. 

As was mentioned, most on here have seasonal contracts, either the contracts themselves, or as subs. 

I've also got 100 hours guaranteed as an operator, but if I wasn't doing that, I'd certainly try to go for seasonal contracts, whether commercial or residential. The occasional year with several major events you may hurt a little, but overall I think it's in everyone's best interest, both the company and the customer.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

what does a 100 hour guarentee pay. 
and how much after that


----------



## greywynd

Dean there's a couple ways it can be done. 

Basically though, if you have a sub at XXX/per hour, they are guaranteed that hourly rate x100 for the season. In a heavy season, they may easily surpass it, if that's the case, then the guarantee is filled anyway, and anything over the 100 hours is paid at the same hourly rate. 

As far as terms go, it can be done a couple ways. Since it's more or less a '5 month' season (Let's say December through April) some will pay out the guarantee at 20 hours each of those months. Some split it into a couple chunks, and some wait and pay it all out at the end. 

Some of the subs I know prefer to wait and get it all in one shot at the end of the season, especially if they are labour/operators only and haven't laid out $$ for fuel etc. They may have a full/part time job already to pay the bills, and this is a nice bonus for them for some play money or something like that. 

When I had a loader on sub a few years ago, I had an hourly rate with the machine, and they supplied fuel. I didn't have a transfer tank, they did, and they also had a fuel tank at a nearby storage yard that I had access to. That again can all be negotiated between the two parties of course.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I understand how it works I was just wondering what an operator was geting paid compared to what I pay the ones I have. 

the guys in trucks actually get more cause they may have to come out to salt if I dont just do the salt myself and sometimes when its really light and we scrape I dont call the bobcats out unless I need to all these ones its my equipment or rental equipment that I lease.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Starting 2 dirt jobs this week. Gonna try to slip out to congress at some point.

My deal with Jon is seasonal, and my deal with the drivers is hourly with 100 guaranteed. They can draw their pay as they like, and one that has problems with getting out of bed sometimes has 2/hr of his pay dependant on showing up to every event. Its a good season considering that. Usually we don't get a whole lot of digging done in the winter and our snow money is just a float til spring. Thanks to mother nature we may actually be able to make some progress! 

There's a 50x50 area to be excavated for lowered loading docks at a building near the yard. Because we will be going down about 4' at the building we'll have to underpin the wall. Nice Jan. Project.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

MIDTOWNPC;1407634 said:


> I understand how it works I was just wondering what an operator was geting paid compared to what I pay the ones I have.
> 
> the guys in trucks actually get more cause they may have to come out to salt if I dont just do the salt myself and sometimes when its really light and we scrape I dont call the bobcats out unless I need to all these ones its my equipment or rental equipment that I lease.


I pay $22-25/hr for plow drivers.


----------



## greywynd

R.G.PEEL;1407636 said:


> Starting 2 dirt jobs this week. Gonna try to slip out to congress at some point.
> 
> My deal with Jon is seasonal, and my deal with the drivers is hourly with 100 guaranteed. They can draw their pay as they like, and one that has problems with getting out of bed sometimes has 2/hr of his pay dependant on showing up to every event. Its a good season considering that. Usually we don't get a whole lot of digging done in the winter and our snow money is just a float til spring. Thanks to mother nature we may actually be able to make some progress!
> 
> There's a 50x50 area to be excavated for lowered loading docks at a building near the yard. Because we will be going down about 4' at the building we'll have to underpin the wall. Nice Jan. Project.


I did a loading dock like that a couple years ago, but due to the layout and future plans we were able to cheat. We moved the dock wall out about 8', and then could do it as one fresh pour. Saved having to underpin the existing, and no cutting for dock levellers, just formed accordingly.


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1407561 said:


> I'm cleaning my garage and organizing my shop with a t-shirt and pajama bottoms. Mighty nice day out. Being a 100h minimum sub, now I hope it doesn't snow at all or we get a bunch of 2cm salt events (get paid salt per app). Sure has been a weird winter.


...it's not over yet!  
We are painting trucks, etc. Just bought a new "used" salter that needs some work. Always lots to do...


----------



## musclecarboy

CGM Inc.;1407704 said:


> ...it's not over yet!
> We are painting trucks, etc. Just bought a new "used" salter that needs some work. Always lots to do...


That's what I tell people. We need a bad few weeks and we're right back to normal levels.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

No matter what, this will be a very short winter. Only 66 days until spring and the ground hasn't frozen more than 2" deep. Sure the temps might be getting more normal in the upcomming days but the lack of cold in the ground is disturbing. What other implications might the very warm winter hold ??? Too many bugs, sour ground or worse??

We need cold weather sooner than later. Can anyone ever remember a winter the lakes never froze over or a snow drought this severe??


----------



## cet

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1407797 said:


> No matter what, this will be a very short winter. Only 66 days until spring and the ground hasn't frozen more than 2" deep. Sure the temps might be getting more normal in the upcomming days but the lack of cold in the ground is disturbing. What other implications might the very warm winter hold ??? Too many bugs, sour ground or worse??
> 
> We need cold weather sooner than later. Can anyone ever remember a winter the lakes never froze over or a snow drought this severe??


I don't know what year it was, maybe 2001 we only plowed 9 times. We have salted 14 already so the plowing is down a couple the salting is where it normally is.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Tire chains*






Neat product...


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

No pushes here just 5 salts. Most of the saltings were from flash freezing issues too. To date have had 2 coating events.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just floated to a site that we had to abandon for the last month because it was too wet. Really frozen nicely, the 650 didn't even leave marks on the skinny snowtracks! If the weather holds off and its cold we'll be able to finish!


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1407831 said:


> Just floated to a site that we had to abandon for the last month because it was too wet. Really frozen nicely, the 650 didn't even leave marks on the skinny snowtracks! If the weather holds off and its cold we'll be able to finish!


If you need a loader anytime let me know... haha funny thing is its gone out 3 times and hasnt even got dirty yet...


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1407860 said:


> If you need a loader anytime let me know... haha funny thing is its gone out 3 times and hasnt even got dirty yet...


It's been a stupid year. You get yourself all setup to be a pro and these monkeys that bid against you do ok because there's no snow.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

We got a pile of rain up here, that if it was snow we would of had more than just 2 plowouts. Lots of salting. Had a tense time salting/sanding a cottage road 3 K long going backwards with hills and turns. Truck only slid once when the sand was stuck above the V plate in the sander. Of course it had to be half way down a hill. So far in Jan. we had 2 plowouts and 2 salt or sand events. Just got back from sanding a few lots. Its time for the rum and coffee event. Good Nite


----------



## ff1221

2 years ago we were only out 16 times, and 3 or 4 of those were just to make contracts happy as there was barely an inch on the ground. I remember a couple of years in the late 80s early 90s that were like this, but I wasn't plowing snow just a teenage snowmobiler and I ended up selling my sled because we never got enough snow to use it.There have been 3 full pushes here, and I'd like to see several more, but for the time being I'll just find something else to do and wait. I should start some kind of big project like rebuilding my trailer then it will snow for 2 months for sure!Thumbs Up


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Today we are going to do maintenance on the fleet. I remote in one of the tractors dont work and a amber strobe quit on the 5 Ton plow and Im sure there will be more stuff. Make sure all the shear pins are stocked up in the tractors. One operator seems to go through more shear pins than others , so last Friday I took over that tractor and did some resi. even went through some frozen stuff. No shear pins went. I guess its a operator problem. Maybe not having enuf r p m on the tractor or just plain hitting stuff.


----------



## G.Landscape

Doesn't look like too much to worry about for the next little while either..... I like their statement at the bottom.....kinda stating the obvious


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Those who get 102.1 the edge, tune in now! They're interviewing the girl who sings the youtube hit p-p-p-pound on my muffin.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Never mind. Nowhere near as funny as I expected. Still, check out the youtube.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

musclecarboy;1408228 said:


> It's been a stupid year. You get yourself all setup to be a pro and these monkeys that bid against you do ok because there's no snow.


The biggest problem that I am worried about is that people are getting convinced that they should have one guy to do grass and snow. 12 payments. Im not losing my snow, and if it means me hiring someone or teaming up with some smaller guys to do grass and protect my snow then I will start.

I already thought of some names. GLGG Landscaping (get lost grounds guys landscaping) Chad's got tripleL so I was thinking maybe Double D lol
or maybe Godfathers Grass -  what competition? 

or maybe I can get a pristine franchise but without the fords.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It's a steal at only $30000 plus 10% off the top!


----------



## drivewaydoctor

I'm wondering if we're even going to see winter this year. Since I primarily do residential my business is down 75% this year... Not good...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Pristine PM ltd;1408418 said:


> It's a steal at only $30000 plus 10% off the top!


I'll give you 29 500. Gotta feel like I'm winning a little bit! I only have one grass attachment though and its a little rougher than most customers like. I'll have to go ask bobcat for a finish mower attachment for the 650....


----------



## grandview

R.G.PEEL;1408402 said:


> Those who get 102.1 the edge, tune in now! They're interviewing the girl who sings the youtube hit p-p-p-pound on my muffin.


I prefer to eat muffins


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1408467 said:


> I prefer to eat muffins


Not after grant pounded it. LOL That song is pretty funny, I heard Dean and Todd talking about it.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1408472 said:


> Not after grant pounded it. LOL That song is pretty funny, I heard Dean and Todd talking about it.


After he pounded it,wouldn't then be a cream danish?


----------



## Elite_Maint

so what day are most of you guys headed to the show??


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Tuesday*



E Maintenance;1408542 said:


> so what day are most of you guys headed to the show??


Heading there Tuesday morning..... should be a nice day for a drive....


----------



## StratfordPusher

*too funny*



JD Dave;1408472 said:


> Not after grant pounded it. LOL That song is pretty funny, I heard Dean and Todd talking about it.


Wonder if they want nuts in that pounded muffin.. ... just remember once you go black
you won't go back... lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

with all you guys buyin laptops I should be able to get a free lunch wouldn't you think 

Im in for Wed. 


I have no idea who todd is jd? but I do know the mrs made me some cupcakes the other day Thumbs Up


----------



## Elite_Maint

I'm gonna try and make it to the show tomorrow. I can't today or Wednesday!


----------



## Triple L

The shows not on today


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1408569 said:


> with all you guys buyin laptops I should be able to get a free lunch wouldn't you think
> 
> Im in for Wed.
> 
> I have no idea who todd is jd? but I do know the mrs made me some cupcakes the other day Thumbs Up


The Dean Blundell show on 102.1 every morning. I never bought a lap top or I would buy you lunch, I doubt any of these other cheap azzes will even buy you a Coke.

Al always has to take it a little a too far.


----------



## CGM Inc.

paint, buff and new decals....


----------



## musclecarboy

I'm going to join the group of guys getting fill-in work. Took a small demo job at a retail unit taking down walls and other little bs. Thank goodness for this because I'm so bored with this weather.


----------



## Triple L

............


----------



## JD Dave

Looks nice Stefan, I wonder if the Dodges will be in as good of shape at that age?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm actually enjoying it....it's been the first time I've had time to hang around the house and do stuff for myself for a change. Well that...and fix a wheel bearing on the 07.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm thinking of going Wed. Dean...I'll buy you lunch but you have to eat what I order you, you can't start till I finish , and I'm only bringing $20 to feed myself so after that the budget is yours.....come to think of it the way I eat someone might have to spot me.....


----------



## snowplowchick

.................. = another passive-aggressive comment. Am I right? :laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

that poor buffet it going to take a kicking when we roll in.
is someone going to call and tell them to ramp up the production at a certain time.

is everyone going to the show first or are they walking off lunch after? 
just to confirm its tuckers market place right... I dont want to hear any stories this year that so and so couldnt find it and ended up at the landing strip/hooters ect ect 

I thought this was a tripleL sponsered event


----------



## schrader

Anyone know where I can get an oil analysis done for the hydraulic oil in the JD5085m. I have been having problems with the three point hitch raising very slowly when cold, so I changed out the fluid for low visc on the weekend. The oil that came out was very dark and looked dirty with only four hundred hours on it. The warranty expires the end of the month so I want to make sure there are no problems before I need to foot the bill.


----------



## adamhumberview

i may be in for wednesday.. what time?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

adamhumberview;1408760 said:


> i may be in for wednesday.. what time?


I think it was 1:00
Waiting for pristine to chime in. He is our leader..?


----------



## greywynd

I think this weather is good for Jon, he stopped by our site this afternoon, and he looked way too rested!


----------



## Triple L

schrader;1408759 said:


> Anyone know where I can get an oil analysis done for the hydraulic oil in the JD5085m. I have been having problems with the three point hitch raising very slowly when cold, so I changed out the fluid for low visc on the weekend. The oil that came out was very dark and looked dirty with only four hundred hours on it. The warranty expires the end of the month so I want to make sure there are no problems before I need to foot the bill.


Cat sells a mail in kit for $14 or $20 or something pretty cheap... I have one at the shop


----------



## Alpha Property

i'm going to head to the show tomorrow, its suppose to be way to nice out wednesday to spend the day inside walking around


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm in for taking down the buffet! Although there certainly is nothing wrong with hooters... 

For oil samples the cat dealers sell them, and I think Renu heavy duty parts has them too.


----------



## JD Dave

schrader;1408759 said:


> Anyone know where I can get an oil analysis done for the hydraulic oil in the JD5085m. I have been having problems with the three point hitch raising very slowly when cold, so I changed out the fluid for low visc on the weekend. The oil that came out was very dark and looked dirty with only four hundred hours on it. The warranty expires the end of the month so I want to make sure there are no problems before I need to foot the bill.


Your JD dealer will have a kit and since it could be a warranty problem I would use them. Call before you go because some dealers don't stock them,


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1408798 said:


> I'm in for taking down the buffet! Although there certainly is nothing wrong with hooters...
> 
> For oil samples the cat dealers sell them, and I think Renu heavy duty parts has them too.


Buffets aren't good if you want to look like a porn star.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1408834 said:


> Buffets aren't good if you want to look like a porn star.


He's got the T!ts for it already!


----------



## JD Dave

snowplowchick;1408743 said:


> .................. = another passive-aggressive comment. Am I right? :laughing:


I think I pee'd myself.


MIDTOWNPC;1408761 said:


> I think it was 1:00
> Waiting for pristine to chime in. He is our leader..?


The leader that went for a jog then proceeded to take us all to the buffet. There goes my New Years resolution.


----------



## schrader

JD Dave;1408833 said:


> Your JD dealer will have a kit and since it could be a warranty problem I would use them. Call before you go because some dealers don't stock them,


Thanks I will try call them tomorrow.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Found winter...18 feet of snow*

WOW.....Alaska town digs out from under 18 feet of snow

http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2012/01/0...y-out-after-record-18-feet-of-snow/?hpt=hp_c2

Sorry JD Dave, I will try and control myself better.....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Haha, leader of misfits!

I will call tomorrow. Say 15 are in?


----------



## JD Dave

StratfordPusher;1408847 said:


> WOW.....Alaska town digs out from under 18 feet of snow
> 
> http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2012/01/0...y-out-after-record-18-feet-of-snow/?hpt=hp_c2
> 
> Sorry JD Dave, I will try and control myself better.....


I wasn't complaining I need someone to take the heat off me.


----------



## Triple L

Just got finished framing some cool pics for my room... Feel like a girl going into Michaels craft store LOL


----------



## greywynd

Chad....I can think of a lot of pics that I'd hang in my room....but I didn't see any of them in that selection!


----------



## Triple L

greywynd;1408930 said:


> Chad....I can think of a lot of pics that I'd hang in my room....but I didn't see any of them in that selection!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA that was awesome... These were suppost to be for the office but found their way into my room...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

You sure those arent on the inside of your closet? 
Maybe you should come out of there. Hahahhahaha 

.... There goes my chances of free lunch.


----------



## JD Dave

Anyone wanting a free 3 day pass to Farm Show go to this site and register using this VIP code: FARM399 and you get it for free. Feb 7-9 2012 http://www.masterpromotions.ca/Previous-Events/canadian-international-farm-show-2012/


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1408952 said:


> Anyone wanting a free 3 day pass to Farm Show go to this site and register using this VIP code: FARM399 and you get it for free. Feb 7-9 2012 http://www.masterpromotions.ca/Previous-Events/canadian-international-farm-show-2012/


Do I get a free coat and over-alls

(My way of saying Thanks Dave)


----------



## Triple L

Thanks Dave


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Your room*



Triple L;1408938 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA that was awesome... These were suppost to be for the office but found their way into my room...


Guess one could say they are the only well hung things in the your room Chad


----------



## JD Dave

StratfordPusher;1408965 said:


> Guess one could say they are the only well hung things in the your room Chad


Not that's frigging funny. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1408962 said:


> Do I get a free coat and over-alls
> 
> (My way of saying Thanks Dave)





Triple L;1408963 said:


> Thanks Dave


Thought I'd share the wealth like Dean.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1408987 said:


> Thought I'd share the wealth like Dean.


I didn't tell u I'm commission at futureshop on Thursday's.

Kidding


----------



## Canplow

You do realize that These are all chevy ? Tractors are all right!


----------



## Triple L

Canplow;1408998 said:


> You do realize that These are all chevy ? Tractors are all right!


Yes I do realize which brand of trucks and equipment I own and wouldnt have it any other way...


----------



## Alpha Property

thanks dave, I've always wanted to go to the farm show, never made it out yet


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Thanks Mr. Synder! I am a hobby farmer now!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1409031 said:


> Thanks Mr. Synder! I am a hobby farmer now!


Mr Snyder to you.  No problem guys I just google searched a promo code and kept trying until one worked.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1409097 said:


> Mr Snyder to you.  No problem guys I just google searched a promo code and kept trying until one worked.


Some exibitors gonna be getting a HUGE bill HAHAHAHA


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1409109 said:


> Some exibitors gonna be getting a HUGE bill HAHAHAHA


I emailed or called a lot of people also.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

It's probably the case or kubota dealer Dave is always talking about.


----------



## greywynd

Thanks Dave!! Thumbs Up

Maybe I won't have to work during that show.....


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1409122 said:


> It's probably the case or kubota dealer Dave is always talking about.


No but I like the way you think.


----------



## snowplowchick

JD Dave;1409097 said:


> Mr Snyder to you.  No problem guys I just google searched a promo code and kept trying until one worked.


The tickets will come in handy to sop up the coffee in the cup holder during the monster storm that we are now going to get Feb 7-9th.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

snowplowchick;1409137 said:


> The tickets will come in handy to sop up the coffee in the cup holder during the monster storm that we are now going to get Feb 7-9th.


Yes! That would be awesome.


----------



## JD Dave

If I cause a big storm I will need more then a free lunch.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Whoops! Sorry, just a typo, I swear I know how to speell!


----------



## ff1221

Thanks Dave, takin the whole family if your storm doesn't come (kinda hopin for the storm)

Anybody going to Landscape Ontario tomorrow and wants to get together PM me and I will send my cell # first thing in the morning and we will get together.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

So redemption inc is officially THE STUPIDEST show ever. For a very intelligent and wealthy man, Kevin Oleary is really making a joke of himself. The premise is to take convicts who have really messed up their lives and giving them a second chance. They are doing an exercise where they work at an autospa to see how they work. Reminds me of some guys I've had in the past. "Life has screwed me, I'm turning things around things have to work out because I have a positive outlook."


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1409263 said:


> So redemption inc is officially THE STUPIDEST show ever. For a very intelligent and wealthy man, Kevin Oleary is really making a joke of himself. The premise is to take convicts who have really messed up their lives and giving them a second chance. They are doing an exercise where they work at an autospa to see how they work. Reminds me of some guys I've had in the past. "Life has screwed me, I'm turning things around things have to work out because I have a positive outlook."


I don't even know why they bother with $100,000. Not that it's small money but they make it seem like its a HUGE risk for a billionaire like him. I never watched the show but I'll trust your review


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I absolutely hate Kevin O'Leary, everything he does is for show. He likes being so hurtful as well to people who could be let down alot easier.


----------



## Canplow

R.G.PEEL;1409263 said:


> So redemption inc is officially THE STUPIDEST show ever. For a very intelligent and wealthy man, Kevin Oleary is really making a joke of himself. The premise is to take convicts who have really messed up their lives and giving them a second chance. They are doing an exercise where they work at an autospa to see how they work. Reminds me of some guys I've had in the past. "Life has screwed me, I'm turning things around things have to work out because I have a positive outlook."


Im suprised that half them cars wernt missing in the end!lol I wonder what O'leary pays for snow removal?tymusic


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Nothing, he just looks at the snow and it melts.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1409292 said:


> I absolutely hate Kevin O'Leary, everything he does is for show. He likes being so hurtful as well to people who could be let down alot easier.


I don't feel bad when they try to beat down the biz owners that have a terrible idea and have used retirement savings and home equity and are going nowhere etc... But lots of times, yes, he just calls them names and rips them apart for entertainment purposes. I hear his book is pretty good though.


----------



## Ant118

i like him in rescue me. I was addicted to it for the first 6 seasons lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Beautiful moon out there last couple of mornings.......

Never watched the 'redemption' show but I think if they changed the incarceration system to a monetary value it might work better. Have prisoners pay (through work) making licence plates etc. and their terms are based on their crime, upkeep. Murder sentence....$5,000,000, victim inpact $2,000,000, cell $12,000/year, food etc. Maybe O'leary could pull that off....Get the bill off the taxpayer. Just thinking out loud for a Tues Morning.


----------



## Mr.Markus

5-10 cm for Thursday...:redbounce


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Close to 5cm for me it's says


----------



## Alpha Property

2-4mm of rain for me thursday lol


----------



## Triple L

+2 and half and half for me


----------



## GMC Driver

Jon - count us in for Wed @ 1:00

I think next week things are going to start feeling and looking a bit different - there is word from some reputable people that a major pattern shift will take place over the weekend. 

Enjoying these last few days...


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver;1409488 said:


> Jon - count us in for Wed @ 1:00
> 
> I think next week things are going to start feeling and looking a bit different - there is word from some reputable people that a major pattern shift will take place over the weekend.
> 
> Enjoying these last few days...


I heard the same thing. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

NO!! I like this double dipping where we work AND do snow. Would someone please inform mother nature that I need to make enough to pay for a wedding by Aug.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1409447 said:


> 5-10 cm for Thursday...:redbounce


Same for us. It was all rain and now all snow. Looking at the hourly it should be ok. Supposed to snow all day and that will be a mess but stopping around midnight means only one night of plowing and not back to back nights.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

It will be good to meet some of the ones on here that I haven't met. Cya wed guys


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1409508 said:


> NO!! I like this double dipping where we work AND do snow. Would someone please inform mother nature that I need to make enough to pay for a wedding by Aug.


Wedding's are cheap.

It's divorce that is expensive.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1409508 said:


> NO!! I like this double dipping where we work AND do snow. Would someone please inform mother nature that I need to make enough to pay for a wedding by Aug.


You might want to take me to the casino with you then.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol I'm there now, for real! I have a guaranteed system where I consistently make hundreds of thousands every year.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

rgpeel - if you need a place to hide the money. rex knows a good place.


----------



## CGM Inc.

.i. .i. .i. .i. .i. .i.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol, I never have enough left to hide! I'm just sayin, the way to make money at a casino is to build it! Its not gambling til you're through the doors!


----------



## snowplowchick

CGM Inc.;1409576 said:


> .i. .i. .i. .i. .i. .i.


Those are some really nice pieces of equipment CGM.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I like the chevy/gm's in red cedar you comming tomorrow? you can park beside my dodge... ill be by my lonesome otherwise. bring a set of booster cables incase we need to boost a ford.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Jon, I'll bring two recovery chains. We'll drag the dodges to the back of the lot and steal their parking spots with nice white fords!


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1409607 said:


> I like the chevy/gm's in red cedar you comming tomorrow? you can park beside my dodge... ill be by my lonesome otherwise. bring a set of booster cables incase we need to boost a ford.


In all honesty I can't think of one reason why to go there......
I do have free passes if someone needs them.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1409614 said:


> Jon, I'll bring two recovery chains. We'll drag the dodges to the back of the lot and steal their parking spots with nice white fords!


the only drag you do is on friday nights when you hit the stage 

I was actually thinking about bringing my old 99 dodge for a good hiway run.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1409642 said:


> In all honesty I can't think of one reason why to go there......
> I do have free passes if someone needs them.....


I could use some free passes but not sure how to get them from ya.

meet everyone, some good food and a pint perhaps?
look at the new stuff thats comming out talk to vendors


----------



## R.G.PEEL

To learn new tips, tricks, procedures, and not feel guilty about socializing all day?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Plus triple L is buying lunch.....

Midtown... Good one. Apparently dodge owners compensate with humour. Just like fat chicks!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1409655 said:


> Plus triple L is buying lunch.....
> 
> Midtown... Good one. Apparently dodge owners compensate with humour. Just like fat chicks!


tell you what. Ill buy your lunch


----------



## Canplow

R.G.PEEL;1409614 said:


> Jon, I'll bring two recovery chains. We'll drag the dodges to the back of the lot and steal their parking spots with nice white fords!


Chains is right beacuse 1 wont cut it ! might have better luck with a Toyota! lol FORD= Found Out Id Rather Dodge


----------



## R.G.PEEL

See I was joking, now I have to drag some dodge around just to show that that indeed is what happens. Lol sorry dean, I didn't want it to comr to this!


----------



## Canplow

It must be a bad winter when all we have to do is think of stupid stuff to tease each other about! lol wish we could make fun of the funny **** we saw out on our routes or cars we filled in! Man we have only got . 5cm this winter Im going crazy might buy a Ford! lol


----------



## G.Landscape

Canplow;1409780 said:


> Man we have only got . 5cm this winter Im going crazy might buy a Ford! lol


wow you really are going crazy...


----------



## Canplow

Going to buy a big fan go north and turn it up in hopes we can get some of their snow


----------



## Canplow

Im going to start a new sport league called the S,S,S the sport squirl shooting anything goes Gun size who cares! because this year thats all I've seen stupid nut eatting tree climbing rodents. Well going to cut the grass!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Canplow;1409780 said:


> It must be a bad winter when all we have to do is think of stupid stuff to tease each other about! lol wish we could make fun of the funny **** we saw out on our routes or cars we filled in! Man we have only got . 5cm this winter Im going crazy might buy a Ford! lol


Lots of guys are using their seasonal contract money to upgrade like that!


----------



## DeVries

That's a dumb move, there is still lots of winter left. By the looks of things next week things are going to change and by the end of the month we could be doing removals.


----------



## Canplow

R.G.PEEL;1409806 said:


> Lots of guys are using their seasonal contract money to upgrade like that!


Thats a good one! At least if I was broken on the side of the road in a Ford some one would stop knowing Im broke down in a Ford ! Dont think the goat will have these problems!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Um...small town guy wants to know... Where is Tucker's Marketplace?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Tuckers Market place
15 Carlson Court, Mississauga, ON M9W 6A2

Just off dixon near congress centre

http://maps.google.ca/maps?saddr=Ci...gIdkp9B-yEO58wSi_Mm0w&vpsrc=0&mra=ls&t=m&z=17


----------



## StratfordPusher

*JD Dave & the SIMA Booth*

Dropped by the SIMA booth today for my free coat, a couple of nice looking gals explained
I would have to speak with some guy named Dave Snyder... to get a coat.... lol... I said is that the famous Canadian snowplower JD Dave .... from the web...should have seen the look on their faces when I told them that JD was bigger star in Canada then Justin Bieber.... lol...

I did however feel compelled to warn them to say out of JD's pink motorhome should they be invited...... sorry Dave... 

Join Sima and get your free coat, courtesy of the one and ONLY ....JD Dave

Show was ok.... really don't need anything new but it is ok to dream....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Thanks Dean if it's the right one I guess I'll buy your lunch. :laughing:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Canplow;1409817 said:


> Thats a good one! At least if I was broken on the side of the road in a Ford some one would stop knowing Im broke down in a Ford ! Dont think the goat will have these problems!


Lol Funny you mention the shoulder, dodges are the only trash that's ok to leave on the side of the road, they'll decompose in a couple years anyway!!!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

RIM shares spiked today


----------



## Landcare - Mont

*Could it be?*

The Weather Network and our private forecasting service are both saying that we're going to get 15-25 cms Thursday into Friday!!


----------



## A Man

CGM Inc.;1409865 said:


> RIM shares spiked today


Thank CGM, RIM is a great corporate citizen building hospitals and schools for there local employee's so it's nice to see people supporting them as they work threw this challenging time.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

A man is right, but the sale of 14 phones likely would be a spike in sales for them unfortunately.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

DeVries;1409808 said:


> That's a dumb move, there is still lots of winter left. By the looks of things next week things are going to change and by the end of the month we could be doing removals.


I like the way you're thinking!

Suprized you went to BB Stefan at a time when many BB users are switching over to Mac


----------



## JD Dave

StratfordPusher;1409848 said:


> Dropped by the SIMA booth today for my free coat, a couple of nice looking gals explained
> I would have to speak with some guy named Dave Snyder... to get a coat.... lol... I said is that the famous Canadian snowplower JD Dave .... from the web...should have seen the look on their faces when I told them that JD was bigger star in Canada then Justin Bieber.... lol...
> 
> I did however feel compelled to warn them to say out of JD's pink motorhome should they be invited...... sorry Dave...
> 
> Join Sima and get your free coat, courtesy of the one and ONLY ....JD Dave
> 
> Show was ok.... really don't need anything new but it is ok to dream....


I had a beer for breakfast and it tasted good so I had one for desert.


----------



## G.Landscape

CGM Inc.;1409865 said:


> RIM shares spiked today


Nice collection...you going to hold onto them and hope they become collectors additions? haha. BB is the only way to go for business....apple/mac is just for fun and games.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1409998 said:


> I like the way you're thinking!
> 
> Suprized you went to BB Stefan at a time when many BB users are switching over to Mac


Not a touch screen "liker" at all! BBM is a feature MAC doesn't have.
RIM is still writing black numbers, the hype is a little blown out of proportion IMO.

Just another shine and buff with new decals......

Plow also gets a FF treat, hard to hide 10 years of neglect  but we will get there!


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1409918 said:


> A man is right, but the sale of 14 phones likely would be a spike in sales for them unfortunately.


Someone is paying for them but not me....my cost was 0.00$


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Sorry for everyone going tomorrow but I picked up all the good free stuff today . Only notable addition to the show is the Stonelink booth, run by 5 strippers. I have to say the booth is far better then their product.


----------



## Triple L

Lynden-Jeff;1410137 said:


> Sorry for everyone going tomorrow but I picked up all the good free stuff today . Only notable addition to the show is the Stonelink booth, run by 5 strippers. I have to say the booth is far better then their product.


Your new truck looks good Jeff


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;1410140 said:


> Your new truck looks good Jeff


Thanks, where did you see it?


----------



## Triple L

It was the First truck in the row today


----------



## G.Landscape

Lynden-Jeff;1410137 said:


> Sorry for everyone going tomorrow but I picked up all the good free stuff today . Only notable addition to the show is the Stonelink booth, run by 5 strippers. I have to say the booth is far better then their product.


Seems they are the only ones that ever get it....they had the same thing last year...another booth had some models too but nothing compares to stonelink


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I must have missed it completely last year because I don't remember it being as Stripper like lol. Yea I was parked up top, I didn't know you were going today as well.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Did BVR have a "nice" display as well?


----------



## Triple L

EXTREMELY disappointing... Only 1 girl covered up very well...


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Landcare - Mont;1409879 said:


> The Weather Network and our private forecasting service are both saying that we're going to get 15-25 cms Thursday into Friday!!


Yup we are due for a workout with snow. Just finished putting 4 foot sides on a ten foot Degalman blade. Its on a 2290 Case. Took it out in the back field to clear snow about a foot deep around my sand barn. Worked real nice and every thing held. If it will push that kinda snow it will be great on the big lots.payup


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Well then I guess no China Loader for me!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I only went into stonelink's office once. VERY good customer service. There was a girl that looked like Jessica Alba. She made me espresso. I was happy that morning. I hate their products, they look cheap, but they have wonderful sales techniques.


----------



## JD Dave

I think I drank too much.


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1410290 said:


> I only went into stonelink's office once. VERY good customer service. There was a girl that looked like Jessica Alba. She made me espresso. I was happy that morning. I hate their products, they look cheap, but they have wonderful sales techniques.


Good thing you're getting married you won't have to "espresso" all over yourself anymore.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1410443 said:


> I think I drank too much.


PRICELESS! 1am on a tuesday.

If someone isnt buying your lunch maybe you can take back the empties


----------



## schrader

Heading down to the show this morning, hopefully I will run i to you guys. I'm not driving or I would be in for the lunch, enjoy.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Priceless*



MIDTOWNPC;1410511 said:


> PRICELESS! 1am on a tuesday.
> 
> If someone isnt buying your lunch maybe you can take back the empties


Hope they have a truck big enough to haul them all ....

Great tip on the laptop, got mine yesterday.. very happy with it...

Thanks AL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

StratfordPusher;1410535 said:


> Hope they have a truck big enough to haul them all ....
> 
> Great tip on the laptop, got mine yesterday.. very happy with it...
> 
> Thanks AL


No problem
Maybe I'll hit you up one day for some tractor advice.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1410511 said:


> PRICELESS! 1am on a tuesday.
> 
> If someone isnt buying your lunch maybe you can take back the empties


It was jut a bottle of Whiskey. So I can carry back the empties myself.


----------



## CGM Inc.

and another one....time for snow or we run out of trucks!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Nice*



CGM Inc.;1410891 said:


> and another one....time for snow or we run out of trucks!


It's going to be a shame to get it dirty now..... nice work... wanna do my 5 next ???


----------



## CGM Inc.

StratfordPusher;1410907 said:


> It's going to be a shame to get it dirty now..... nice work... wanna do my 5 next ???


not really, not something I enjoy to do but 2 of the trucks I polished myself.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

StratfordPusher;1410907 said:


> It's going to be a shame to get it dirty now..... nice work... wanna do my 5 next ???


We got a few to do too but you'll have to wait until we're finished working on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## ff1221

Lynden-Jeff;1410233 said:


> I must have missed it completely last year because I don't remember it being as Stripper like lol. Yea I was parked up top, I didn't know you were going today as well.


First thing I said to my wife as we turned into the upper lot " Hey there's Jeff's truck", should put a face to the truck sometime. Didn't realize you were going yesterday either Chad, mind you I was supposed to meet up with Alpha and ended up blowing through the show and forgetting to text him, gonna have to make better plans next year

As we walked past the StoneLink booth the girls were handing out catalogues to all the guys going past, completely ignored my wife and I, so being the wonderful woman that she is looks over at the guy beside her and says out loud "Guess I don't get a catalogue, I don't have a dick!" poor guy wasn't sure what to say.


----------



## Ant118

CGM Inc.;1410891 said:


> and another one....time for snow or we run out of trucks!


Nice work. I do Car detailing as a hobby and side business. What pads and compound do you use? or are you a basic detailer?


----------



## schrader

ff1221;1410960 said:


> First thing I said to my wife as we turned into the upper lot " Hey there's Jeff's truck", should put a face to the truck sometime. Didn't realize you were going yesterday either Chad, mind you I was supposed to meet up with Alpha and ended up blowing through the show and forgetting to text him, gonna have to make better plans next year
> 
> As we walked past the StoneLink booth the girls were handing out catalogues to all the guys going past, completely ignored my wife and I, so being the wonderful woman that she is looks over at the guy beside her and says out loud "Guess I don't get a catalogue, I don't have a dick!" poor guy wasn't sure what to say.


Thats hilarious, the girls sure were distracting though, not in a bad way. Show was great ended up spending most of the day there. Never got a chance to meet up with any of the guys for lunch as we never left until 3:30. Try to make better plans next year or perhaps a spring plowsite gtg.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1403901 said:


> Cet this is what you need. A few guys on the diesel site I frequent say they work awesome
> 
> .


I installed one of these in the shop today. Works great, I have full service.

Thanks


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Are those blue salt bins a deal at $100 cash 
Tax in???


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1411054 said:


> I installed one of these in the shop today. Works great, I have full service.
> 
> Thanks


We were talking about you behind your back.....good to see you were up to something productive.

Nice to see some of the gang today, I should get out more often.


----------



## Triple L

Great seeing all u guys today! Good times...


----------



## schrader

MIDTOWNPC;1411058 said:


> Are those blue salt bins a deal at $100 cash
> Tax in???


Cant go wrong for that price


----------



## G.Landscape

MIDTOWNPC;1411058 said:


> Are those blue salt bins a deal at $100 cash
> Tax in???


you talking bins like this? Depends on the size, but could be a good deal.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1411054 said:


> I installed one of these in the shop today. Works great, I have full service.
> 
> Thanks


How come you didn't come today? Did you buy it here or online?


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1411068 said:


> Great seeing all u guys today! Good times...


Yeah it was great until Jon call me a ****** bag and I had to ask him to step outside.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The place in London is the cheapest around for a slightly smaller bin then the blue ones, but you have to buy 25 or 20 at a time. $100 taxes in is a good deal for that style though, if you only need one or two I have a couple extras, let me know.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;1411077 said:


> Yeah it was great until Jon call me a ****** bag and I had to ask him to step outside.


And alot of good that did you! Your face should heal by next week.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Looks like a mess of freezing rain coming for southwestern Ontario. Just snow for us. by the time its done were are looking a 20 cm over 2 days.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1411077 said:


> Yeah it was great until Jon call me a ****** bag and I had to ask him to step outside.


In his defence you did look like you were still half in the bag.....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahahahaha

Anyway great to see you guys, and in a year i promise you won't judge me as harshly! We live and learn, hence GTG's!


----------



## greywynd

Since some of us had to work we couldn't make it out today. Job went well though, ready for another batch of stone to be placed as soon as the weather gives us another window. 

Jon even stopped by and salted for us so it wouldn't be slippery! Thanks again Jon! (I think he was just hoping he could say he presalted and is now ready for whatever comes our way!)


----------



## CGM Inc.

Ant118;1410989 said:


> Nice work. I do Car detailing as a hobby and side business. What pads and compound do you use? or are you a basic detailer?


Just Turtle Wax scratch remover and hard shell wax with a Simoniz buffer.
Everything makes my "old trucks" look better! They most likely got washed more often in the last 3 years as throughout the life they had before I bought the place. I say a wash per year if that!


----------



## rooferdave

yeah I had to work too, seeing as no snow I have to keep roofing, would have to come out and seen everyone again, hopefully next time. Jon if the weather is bad tomorrow I will give you a call.


----------



## Canplow

greywynd;1411123 said:


> Since some of us had to work we couldn't make it out today. Job went well though, ready for another batch of stone to be placed as soon as the weather gives us another window.
> 
> Jon even stopped by and salted for us so it wouldn't be slippery! Thanks again Jon! (I think he was just hoping he could say he presalted and is now ready for whatever comes our way!)


Might be a over asked question but I dont salt yet what is the purpose /atvantages of pre salting? is it to help stop ice build up?


----------



## Canplow

Whos up for a round Im ready! havent used it yet!


----------



## Ant118

CGM Inc.;1411129 said:


> Just Turtle Wax scratch remover and hard shell wax with a Simoniz buffer.
> Everything makes my "old trucks" look better! They most likely got washed more often in the last 3 years as throughout the life they had before I bought the place. I say a wash per year if that!


An easy way to wash which is fast. Is get yourself a Foam Cannon. With chemical brothers citrus wash. Put the soap in the small vial, hook it up to your hose and boom your washing your truck or car with out scratching it lol. Easy and great for those quick washes to remove loose dirt on the surface of the paint. I was thinking about doing a 3 stage clay and polish but..... its not my toy just the work horse lol.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Ant118;1411187 said:


> An easy way to wash which is fast. Is get yourself a Foam Cannon. With chemical brothers citrus wash. Put the soap in the small vial, hook it up to your hose and boom your washing your truck or car with out scratching it lol. Easy and great for those quick washes to remove loose dirt on the surface of the paint. I was thinking about doing a 3 stage clay and polish but..... its not my toy just the work horse lol.


Petro Can "Season Pass" does just work fine for us!


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1411074 said:


> How come you didn't come today? Did you buy it here or online?


I didn't want to loose the credit card lottery. 
I emailed your link to my friend that has the Bell stores and asked him what he thought. Same guy that said to buy a Samsung. He had one that a customer had ordered and didn't like and told me to pick it up and try it before they send it back. Needless to say they don't have to send it back now. It was $420 their cost. I think they are going to bill the guy the fee to send it back if I know them. LOL


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1411243 said:


> I didn't want to loose the credit card lottery.
> I emailed your link to my friend that has the Bell stores and asked him what he thought. Same guy that said to buy a Samsung. He had one that a customer had ordered and didn't like and told me to pick it up and try it before they send it back. Needless to say they don't have to send it back now. It was $420 their cost. I think they are going to bill the guy the fee to send it back if I know them. LOL


 That worked out well for you then. It will be nice to talk on your phone and a lot cheaper then another land line.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1411259 said:


> That worked out well for you then. It will be nice to talk on your phone and a lot cheaper then another land line.


Big relief to have a phone that works.

Changed the front axle and pots on the Deere too. Had to drop the Horst mount but that was only 1 large pin, pretty easy.


----------



## kefala

It was good meeting some of you guys today. Nice to be able to put a face with names.


----------



## cet

Freezing rain warning for us now. Salting at 2am. Next guy to say we are having an easy winter needs to pay attention to the weather and stop staring at the green grass.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I got all the hoses extended for my ebling. The pump is now in a toolbox.
Only issue is that I can't get the restricter valve off the original hose. It seems that the aluminum box and the steel ends won't come undone. I need to get a new one or some female couplers and just use the existing hose.

Its working fully in the box with new hoses it just bounces goin down. I will have to find that part in the morning somewhere. 
Much more confident now. 

good lunch guys. 

I think the guy with the salt boxes doesnt want to carry them all out tomorrow and he hasnt sold many. I was wondering if the groundsguys and clintar labeled ones were urinals at first.

5-10cm on friday  score!


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

My sleep bank must be full, system is s l o w l y approaching. Might as well get the salt done on all the tricky spots. I lucked out this year on a GMC 7000 truck with plow, runs like a charm , got posi track, more traction than my duallys (two wheel drive). Installed a extra sander I had on it , and added height to the sander. It will carry 3 times more sand than my duallys loaded over the brim, which means more time on the job , and less trips to load up. Left it outside on purpose, no problems starting at minus 15C, manual choke 366 cu in engine. Minus 12.3 here in the Valley. Maybe getting some of the freezing rain shxt later on in the day. I welcome the weather, on contract, got to be needed


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1411402 said:


> Freezing rain warning for us now. Salting at 2am. Next guy to say we are having an easy winter needs to pay attention to the weather and stop staring at the green grass.


That is the worst!


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Just started to snow in the Valley as of 4 a.m.lllllllllllllllllllllSure would be interested to know what the boys/gals in Toronto , South and West are getting. Perhaps your making the mad dash to the salt trucks. Ya its funny, a lot of people think we snow guys have it easy this winter.........dont realize it a full week job , either meeting customers, doing the actual work, preventive maintenance , repairs and modifications. I had one guy this morning thinking he could get me over to do some snow work in 15 minutes. Shall I rush your rush job before I finish the rush job I was rushing before you rushed in.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Got some heavy yellow and reds coming on the radar 30 K away. Hope that doesnt mean freezin rain. guess I will do minor repairs in the shop and wait it out. Try not to trip over any of the 6 cats there. Last year after a shift I dropped a V plow on one of em, he came out of hiding 2 days later with a big lump (which disappeared) on his back and mangled toe nails. Now hes fully recovered and has 2 spots of white fur where the damage occurred. Coffees done Take Care Im gone....................................................................................


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

It's been dropping in temp the last hour but still rain here


----------



## greywynd

Rain in Brooklin, snow in Bobcaygeon/Lindsay area at the moment. 

Not too often I recall being 'rained out' in January though.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Snow/rain mix for me....... Easy call on full salt, even with temps going up.


----------



## schrader

What a joke called for rain with a low of +2 overnight, get up at 3:00 to find freezing rain. Get all the salting done by 5:00 check the forecast calling for 2cm of snow all day. One hour later we have 2cm close to 5cm on the ground now. Looks like a full salt and plow for us.


----------



## ff1221

Just another day in Paradise, raining here, but awaiting the temperature change, looks like it's another short lived winter event temps are heading back up early next week.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;1411785 said:


> What a joke called for rain with a low of +2 overnight, get up at 3:00 to find freezing rain. Get all the salting done by 5:00 check the forecast calling for 2cm of snow all day. One hour later we have 2cm close to 5cm on the ground now. Looks like a full salt and plow for us.


Gotta any rooms for rent up there. Have plow will travel
I never knew you got as much as you did 
How many plow events and how many salt events would you say is average


----------



## cet

schrader;1411785 said:


> What a joke called for rain with a low of +2 overnight, get up at 3:00 to find freezing rain. Get all the salting done by 5:00 check the forecast calling for 2cm of snow all day. One hour later we have 2cm close to 5cm on the ground now. Looks like a full salt and plow for us.


That's the part that's scary. You wonder how they can be so far off.

We actually went at 10pm last night. The only way I would have gotten screwed was if it all came as snow and we had to plow. It was the right call in the end. Much nicer having the salt trucks driving in good conditions instead of the freezing rain. The freezing rain had started before they were finished though. Didn't last long but how was I supposed to know that.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1411831 said:


> That's the part that's scary. You wonder how they can be so far off.
> 
> We actually went at 10pm last night. The only way I got have gotten screwed was if it all came as snow and we had to plow. It was the right call in the end. Much nicer having the salt trucks driving in good conditions instead of the freezing rain. The freezing rain had started before they were finished though. Didn't last long but how was I supposed to know that.


I guess I'm lucky that everything is so close I can be loaded and spreading in twenty mins.


----------



## schrader

It can vary so much every year, some years we plow 40-50 times and only salt 10-15 other years we only plow 20-25 but salt 30-40 times. So far this year we have been out for 2 real snows but about six 5cm quick pushes. Lots of salting this year at least 15 already. Off to plow I go, take it easy guys.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1411839 said:


> I guess I'm lucky that everything is so close I can be loaded and spreading in twenty mins.


I dated someone like that in College.....

Can't believe you led into 1500 pages with that.


----------



## Elite_Maint

thought this was a funny ad....I wonder who will pay that??

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-art-collectibles-Lucky-license-plate-W0QQAdIdZ340117390


----------



## Elite_Maint

Windy as hell in Maple!!!.......and rainy..


----------



## Elite_Maint

Mr.Markus;1411865 said:


> I dated someone like that in College.....
> 
> Can't believe you led into 1500 pages with that.


No...I'll lead page 1500....lol

Looks like snow will start around 3-4am Friday Morning. I hate daytime snow falls.


----------



## musclecarboy

E Maintenance;1411866 said:


> thought this was a funny ad....I wonder who will pay that??
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-art-collectibles-Lucky-license-plate-W0QQAdIdZ340117390


Someone will. Lots of Chinese in my area with tons of money. You'll see that plate on a GL550 or something like it next week


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1411865 said:


> I dated someone like that in College.....
> 
> Can't believe you led into 1500 pages with that.


That was so awesome


----------



## Alpha Property

weather network calling for 5-10 still, ec only saying 2 cm's.... quite the differance


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

E Maintenance;1411866 said:


> thought this was a funny ad....I wonder who will pay that??
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-art-collectibles-Lucky-license-plate-W0QQAdIdZ340117390


Park that infront of the casino I'm sure it would be sold
Might have to include a corolla or civic with it


----------



## Belleaire Care

*skiff of snow..*

At 5am only half a cm of wet snow here in Barrie south end....
salt soon burned through it....

BTW I find that 'Ice Cutter' does great job on sidewalks... very reasonable too.


----------



## GMC Driver

Alpha Property;1411922 said:


> weather network calling for 5-10 still, ec only saying 2 cm's.... quite the differance


Ya, not sure what we'll end up with.

Under the special weather statement from EC, sounds like it will stay east of us. Interesting how they target Scarborough as getting the most...

Thumbs Up


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahahaha

Funny guy, our bullets will keep them away


----------



## GMC Driver

That was just for you Jon! 

Good seeing you guys yesterday.


----------



## greywynd

Snowing in Brooklin now, sideroads and lawns are already covered.


----------



## Triple L

Haha this is kinda funny, I just got the funniest email, its a email money transfer interact thing for $460 from someone I dont know, senders message is money for alex, I dont even know a alex haha... I could always see the email thing getting messed up...

O well, Guess you just ignore it when you get these... Buddy would be some ticked if I cashed that in I bet haha


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Mine*



Triple L;1412072 said:


> Haha this is kinda funny, I just got the funniest email, its a email money transfer interact thing for $460 from someone I dont know, senders message is money for alex, I dont even know a alex haha... I could always see the email thing getting messed up...
> 
> O well, Guess you just ignore it when you get these... Buddy would be some ticked if I cashed that in I bet haha


Think that was for me... lol... just send it over.....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Was it from the prince of Nigeria? He sent me some last week. I mailed him baxk 25k so he could free up some of his money. Next week he's sending me $1000 000. Lunch is on ne SUCKERS!!!


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1412094 said:


> Was it from the prince of Nigeria? He sent me some last week. I mailed him baxk 25k so he could free up some of his money. Next week he's sending me $1000 000. Lunch is on ne SUCKERS!!!


Wow you must be special for him to pick you! Lol I love how the English is so bad


----------



## Mr.Markus

I had...........

Chad, we took up a collection yesterday, Alex is on the corner of King & Main.


----------



## Alpha Property

Im at bass pro rite now, it's snowing up here there out salting the mall like crazy


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mr.Markus;1412103 said:


> I had...........
> 
> Chad, we took up a collection yesterday, Alex is on the corner of King & Main.


Lol excellent


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Sitting in the office watching it snow. EC has a freezing warning in effect. Luckily it'll just fall on the 2 cms of snow that have already fallen and should make it too slippery.


----------



## rooferdave

just got a call from the boss, he says they are shoveling the townhouses at finch/ warden and needed me to check sites in scarlem but all we got here is rain...


----------



## rooferdave

he was also saying 8 cms of concrete in Oshawa and in the north east!


on edit wooohooo I got post 30,000!


----------



## greywynd

Maybe 2cms here in Brooklin, and Peterborough is about the same. Not sure how there would be 8cm's elsewhere unless it was localized?


----------



## G.Landscape

Can't stay I was over pleased with the Stonelink ladies.... I don't even think the one spoke english!! Haha. Although the argonaughts cheerleaders were nice, and myers have a couple lookers, plus they served popcorn!


----------



## bowtie_guy

Snowing now in Sudbury, they are saying 10-15cm over the next 6 or 7 hours.


----------



## CGM Inc.

downgrading started already around here.


----------



## musclecarboy

All water in Richmond hill


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

All rain all day here
Sure is muddy. Downgraded to 2cm
Doubt it will happen


----------



## adamhumberview

I've come to the realization today of how tough times must be.. in woodbridge we got maybe 30 minutes of flaky/ watery snow falling.. i must have received 5 phone calls for ppl running to buy salt b/c it was a "day time snowfall". Usually when we get one centimetre my grandmother calls me and tells me to be careful!! and even she didnt call!!!

man some people are nuts.. i dont know how they have the guts to invoice sometimes..


----------



## cet

Pouring rain and then a drop in temps. Salt trucks running again tonight. Sure glad I'm not a salt truck driver.


----------



## cet

adamhumberview;1412504 said:


> I've come to the realization today of how tough times must be.. in woodbridge we got maybe 30 minutes of flaky/ watery snow falling.. i must have received 5 phone calls for ppl running to buy salt b/c it was a "day time snowfall". Usually when we get one centimetre my grandmother calls me and tells me to be careful!! and even she didnt call!!!
> 
> man some people are nuts.. i dont know how they have the guts to invoice sometimes..


If your on per push per salt in Toronto this year things must be hard. I don't like per visit contracts. Ya on a bad year you make out like a bandit but when there's no money coming in it's hard to pay the bills.


----------



## Mr.Markus

adamhumberview;1412504 said:


> I've come to the realization today of how tough times must be.. in woodbridge we got maybe 30 minutes of flaky/ watery snow falling.. i must have received 5 phone calls for ppl running to buy salt b/c it was a "day time snowfall". Usually when we get one centimetre my grandmother calls me and tells me to be careful!! and even she didnt call!!!
> 
> man some people are nuts.. i dont know how they have the guts to invoice sometimes..


With temps the way they are, my crystal ball on the fritz, and sites putting more liability on me, I don't see why most people weren't out salting. Get your money while you can because someone will lowball you next season....


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1412509 said:


> With temps the way they are, my crystal ball on the fritz, and sites putting more liability on me, I don't see why most people weren't out salting. Get your money while you can because someone will lowball you next season....


Isn't that the truth............


----------



## snowplowchick

Mr.Markus;1412509 said:


> With temps the way they are, my crystal ball on the fritz, and sites putting more liability on me, I don't see why most people weren't out salting. Get your money while you can because someone will lowball you next season....


No kidding! Had a call from a manager to request any outstanding invoices, but that she wasn't expecting us to have any invoices considering we haven't had any snow yet. What?!

We salted some high priority sites 11 times last month, and pushed snow twice. I don't understand how some people don't notice what is under their feet. If we are held liable, we are going to salt EVERY single spot of ice, at least at the per time sites.


----------



## doberman

yep, invoices going out on the 15th. A few salts and one push, but most of the clients will just remember a green Christmas, no snow banks, no skidooing, no tobogganing and just rainfall. Then its a fight for the money. Gotta love selective memory. (Hope the ground is white on the 15th when the invoices show up)


----------



## Canplow

Its been a bad winter! Wish I had more contracts!:crying:


----------



## Ant118

Stupid weathernetwork. Close to 5cms they say for North York now nothing lol.


----------



## Canplow

Ant118;1412690 said:


> Stupid weathernetwork. Close to 5cms they say for North York now nothing lol.


I second that this rain is susposed to be snow!


----------



## Triple L

doberman;1412640 said:


> yep, invoices going out on the 15th. A few salts and one push, but most of the clients will just remember a green Christmas, no snow banks, no skidooing, no tobogganing and just rainfall. Then its a fight for the money. Gotta love selective memory. (Hope the ground is white on the 15th when the invoices show up)


The snow we got in early January I got a call from one of my best clients and he was extatic on how great of a job we did and he couldnt say thanks enought for how much snow we got (roads were still all white and all my competitors only salted once that morning) and then he pulls into the parking lot and he's like "everything disappeared and there was no snow" cause I gave it the 1, 2 punch of salt... The whole time he's thanking me I'm thinking in my head, hopefully he's still this chearfull when he gets the salt bill LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahaha, people are funny. You should get start recording those messages!!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Heading out salting. Hopefully the loader operators have changed shifts. The one that loaded me this afternoon had a 1.5yd bucket on. I asked for 2 yds, he gave me two full scoops on a 2 yd salter! Heaped to a peak it only holds 2.5 but when he got there he had some still in the bucket. He felt the need to keep slowly dumping and letting it run off the salter and over the dual humps. I jumped out and politely asked him wtf he thought he was accomplishing and he's like "sorry bud, you said 2!" I explained to him that now I have to pull the salter to get the 200lbs of spillage shovelled out. "Sorry bud". It amazes me how many salt yards have no problem plopping an idiot in the drivers seat.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1412780 said:


> Heading out salting. Hopefully the loader operators have changed shifts. The one that loaded me this afternoon had a 1.5yd bucket on. I asked for 2 yds, he gave me two full scoops on a 2 yd salter! Heaped to a peak it only holds 2.5 but when he got there he had some still in the bucket. He felt the need to keep slowly dumping and letting it run off the salter and over the dual humps. I jumped out and politely asked him wtf he thought he was accomplishing and he's like "sorry bud, you said 2!" I explained to him that now I have to pull the salter to get the 200lbs of spillage shovelled out. "Sorry bud". It amazes me how many salt yards have no problem plopping an idiot in the drivers seat.


You should have asked for it on the roof. At least you could shovel straight to the salter. F'n retards at arnts


----------



## rooferdave

Grant, your salting now? Where? Uh oh did I miss something out here???


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Soaking wet everywhere. Temps are falling to -1 for morning slip/falls. Salted the 3 furthest north sites this aft which had about 2cm of slush on them.


----------



## rooferdave

we're prob gonna roll about 5 am in scarlem... when are you out here?


----------



## adamhumberview

tonight will be a toss up for us... alot of our customers for salt pick up may or may not be out.. will be an odd one tonight...


----------



## DeVries

I think we're are still going to get a bunch of snow even though E.C and TWN have downgraded. Looking at the radar south west of us in Michigan there is still a large system coming our way. Not going to give up on this one just yet.


----------



## Alpha Property

i just can't see how ec and twn can be so far off, one is 2-4 cm and one is 5-10.... its plus 4 and holding in thorold rite now. We got pritty close to 13mm of rain through the day today.


----------



## Alpha Property

even accuweather is saying low of +3 overnight and just more rain


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Global said 5-10 for Niagara, 2-4 for us and more for the east for the morning, we shall see. All is salted or being salted, so it should be fine.


----------



## Canplow

Wet snow first time this year! just rained all day hope the ground freezes a bit first!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

You are getting it now?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

No current active weather in markham, scarb, YR or concord. Everything that fell today has melted completely


----------



## dingybigfoot

Just salted all of mine. Mild temps and some puddles. I think its another miss from the forecasters.


----------



## Alpha Property

just now starting to switch over to snow, wind picking up quite a bit


----------



## GMC Driver

Pristine PM ltd;1413038 said:


> Global said 5-10 for Niagara


You sure Jon - we've probably got the 10cm already, I would expect 30 by the end of the day.

Temps dipped here starting around 2 am, was at zero at 3, now -2. Trucks are all out, so we'll see if salt keeps things bare for the morning. It is snowing, but so far is accumulating slowly - that may change depending where temps bottom out. Hoping the wind direction starts to swing, otherwise we may be in for some significant lake enhancement.

I just dislike daytime events - the ones that start at 4 am, and snow till 10 or noon. But with the little action we've had, it's feels good to be out.


----------



## DeVries

We're right on the edge of the snow. Half our sites are wet and black the others are snow covered. Salt run for now like you said Dave see if it keeps it bare for the morning.

Oh and the Region is plowing the roads.....................they must need to wear down some cutting edges or something.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Heavy wind and snow started here about 20 mins ago..... and holy hell the temp dropped. Its saying its minus 16 here with the wind chill! *_


----------



## Elite_Maint

I'm going for another drive...didn't see much in T.O but i have high winds at home (Maple) so i'll go for another drive down in a bit..


----------



## grandview

Blowing like crazy here,but after a little snow on the roads it's just to windy to build up ,just drifts.


----------



## CGM Inc.

roads are icy here, just finished salting! havent seen a city truck yet


----------



## StratfordPusher

*1cm*

WOW, EC was right for a change.. predicted > 1cm and thats we we got.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

We were +2 at 3am. 0 at 4am. Started salting instantly into freezing rain whew!!! It's now -7 and accidents everywhere cause the commuters are not aware of the conditions. County had alot of the roads done but there is quite a bit of refreeze that has become black ice. It's awesome. Still not snowing here.


----------



## ff1221

Somewhere around 1 degree up here, very little snow but it has changed over to snow. Watching BT this morning, quite a bit of snow for downtown Toronto, just wondering if they are going to call out the army soon. 

Drove to Hanover yesterday and saw this thing on the way, quite a beast looks like it was built to blow back banks along the highway, won't be getting much use this year.


----------



## Elite_Maint

I started salting also as soon as the snow started...some places downtown have about 2cm's or less.. I'm gonna salt now and gonna come out again later on and check stuff out...


----------



## JD Dave

We're getting our first plow now at least.


----------



## schrader

OMG it does snow in the GTA. Strange morning here get up at 2:00 am to go plow, it's +4 and raining until 7:00 am when the temps dropped like a rock and froze everything up like a skating rink. I had everything all pre salted before 7:00, funny to drive by Tims and see all the plow guys in there when there sites are a sheet of ice. Time for the LE wait and see game now. Stay same it sure is icy out there.


----------



## Canplow

Right on 0.25cm and only where it has stuck! Up yours Mother Nature! Give us something I'm wearing out my keypad


----------



## CGM Inc.

2cm at least on the ground and still snowing! Roads are solid ice where not salted.


----------



## Triple L

Nice salt run X2 for us... Once to get rid of the freezing drizzle, second time to get rid of all the blowing snow that now stuck to the pavment... Today was expensive in salt...


----------



## jayman3

close to 10 cm,s here just finished up plowing and it is coming down good now waiting for another 10 today.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Everythings a ice rink here and still snowing! Wife has to drive to toronto on her ow this morning!*_


----------



## Belleaire Care

*light blowing snow in Barrie*

blowing snow from the west here... -3 but feels much colder.
Just a skiff on the lots at this point..


----------



## buckwheat_la

I think all you guys are going to get your wish, the West is looking like it is going to hit the deep freeze in a big way, which should translate for more events for you guys too. As for us, all 3 forecasts are saying I am going to have snow almost every day next week so far, time to find my long johns and carhartts, it is going to be a shock being in -20


----------



## Canplow

How do you put up a pic infront of your name> and keep list of equipment under posts? any help


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Cp*



Canplow;1413342 said:


> How do you put up a pic infront of your name> and keep list of equipment under posts? any help


Go to the toolbar and click "user CP" then you can add to an avtar pic to your name and then edit your signature to enter equipment....

Easy when you know how


----------



## StratfordPusher

*HORST Plow ?*

Looks a lot like a HORST swingwing....Plow ?

http://www.amiattachments.com/attachments.php?link=wheel_loader-snow_blades

Nice colour....


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1413377 said:


> Looks a lot like a HORST swingwing....Plow ?
> 
> http://www.amiattachments.com/attachments.php?link=wheel_loader-snow_blades
> 
> Nice colour....


ALOT like or an exact duplicate? Wonder if horsts patent ran out?

I like the Horst high dump bucket much better then theirs


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Horst*



Triple L;1413406 said:


> ALOT like or an exact duplicate? Wonder if horsts patent ran out?
> 
> I like the Horst high dump bucket much better then theirs


Swingwing looks exact to me, they could be just re-branded and painted Horst plows
under license to these folks in Elimra.

Kinda like FRAM making Canadian Tire oil filters I would guess


----------



## 3ipka

First full push for us as well, had about anywhere from 2-5 on the ground....Was at the show on tuesday checking out some new equipment for spring, but couldn't help but notice the price of the Kages. I had one priced out a few months ago and it was way more expensive then even the "original" price they showed on their pamphlets. Was planning on ordering a new Boss skid steer blade next week but after the show might have to consider the Kage a possibility as well.


----------



## Canplow

StratfordPusher;1413376 said:


> Go to the toolbar and click "user CP" then you can add to an avtar pic to your name and then edit your signature to enter equipment....
> 
> Easy when you know how


Thanks Bro! to think all that searching and Wow all I needed was a That Was Easy botton !:laughing: glad I askedtymusic Looks like someone is throwing Iceing sugar off my roof wont call it snow!


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*all is dead here no snow falling but still ice covered everywhere. only stuff the city salted thus far is bus routes and the hanlon pkwy!

P.S. this year sucks so far, i hope to god this changes soon and we start getting some real snow!*_


----------



## Canplow

I think I'll get to drunk to drive today and the way luck goes it will dump on us. But thats fine Gotta take one for the team!


----------



## CGM Inc.

nice and easy 1cm salt run my a$$


----------



## Triple L

LOL it was


----------



## ff1221

3ipka;1413421 said:


> First full push for us as well, had about anywhere from 2-5 on the ground....Was at the show on tuesday checking out some new equipment for spring, but couldn't help but notice the price of the Kages. I had one priced out a few months ago and it was way more expensive then even the "original" price they showed on their pamphlets. Was planning on ordering a new Boss skid steer blade next week but after the show might have to consider the Kage a possibility as well.


I didn't go near the booth because I got a quote earlier this year that nearly made me fall over, what was the price at the show and is it thru a Canadian dealer?


----------



## Triple L

Same here, they were more expensive then a 10-16 horst and that was for a 10' kids size kage


----------



## Canplow

Ya weather network! You suck this 5-10cm is more like 0.5cm looking for a leaf blower I think it will be faster! maybe I will make one pile and plow it so I can say I have plowed this year!


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Its snowing here again..... big heavy flakes more then it was this morning! Maybe jusssssssssst mayyyyyyyyyyybe I'll get another push?*_


----------



## G.Landscape

3ipka;1413421 said:


> Was at the show on tuesday checking out some new equipment for spring, but couldn't help but notice the price of the Kages. I had one priced out a few months ago and it was way more expensive then even the "original" price they showed on their pamphlets. Was planning on ordering a new Boss skid steer blade next week but after the show might have to consider the Kage a possibility as well.


The price they listed at the show also didn't shipping from where ever they are. We paid just over 5k for our 9' blade earlier this year so I was still pleased. Haven't gotten a chance to put it through the paces to much yet but time will come I am sure.


----------



## Canplow

I would almost come just help anyone where ever I am going Nutz and the gas in my truck is like over a month old! come on Mother Nature what do we have to do? started drinking now give it to us I will and screw me somemore


----------



## greywynd

If you want to get rid of gas just dump it in my truck, it usually needs filled every few days at most. Time to head back to Peterborough since this event was a fizzle, see if I have any snow there to push or not. At least the forecast for the weekend is calling for cold, so hopefully we can get back at our retaining wall again Monday. 

I think I'll see if I can move a shed this weekend, been trying to do it for a few weeks, but between a cold, mud and the holidays things haven't timed out right yet.


----------



## Canplow

I did burn a 1/4 tank going to the golf course last week! Going to need some yellow ball for this week hopefully!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Kage*



Triple L;1413509 said:


> Same here, they were more expensive then a 10-16 horst and that was for a 10' kids size kage


I checked them out at the show this year after reading some good hype about them here on PS
IMO a would rather have a Horst swingwing, I never found a reason to drop the wings off to go windrowing missing 6 feet of my blade yet 

I don't see the advantage of this blade, am I missing something ?


----------



## Canplow

Does anyone have a way to put wings on a arctic 8' poly can it be done? custom fab maybe and are they removable?


----------



## Triple L

Take an old set of snoway mega series wings, drill 4 holes and they pop in like butter... My 8' is now 9.5 and carrys soo much more snow its not even funny...


----------



## greywynd

With some welding it's possible to put wings on a poly, I have a poly that I plan to put wings on yet this year. Just need to source some steel now to make them with.


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1413536 said:


> I checked them out at the show this year after reading some good hype about them here on PS
> IMO a would rather have a Horst swingwing, I never found a reason to drop the wings off to go windrowing missing 6 feet of my blade yet
> 
> I don't see the advantage of this blade, am I missing something ?


Expecially when u can get a 8-13 skid steer mount from stewarts for 7 grand so I seen advertised


----------



## Canplow

I am new to a larger plow so not exactly sure as to the snow way mega series I will google it ! would the skelton frame need to be reinforced? is it removable? any pictures?


----------



## Canplow

Triple L;1413547 said:


> Take an old set of snoway mega series wings, drill 4 holes and they pop in like butter... My 8' is now 9.5 and carrys soo much more snow its not even funny...


Do they just act like a wide out or do they sit forward a bit to help trap? I do like the way they mount but it might affect the integrety of the frame no?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Not sure, but I think I have some extra mega series wings in my storage unit. Chad can post pics of what he did on his, and if you want to do likewise I can sell them to you. It gives you another 1.5 ft of width.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

First full plow (of the season) of the schools tonight. Anxious to see what the skip loaders can do. This bonehead will be riding shotgun as I slipped on some ice at the shop this afternoon and i think I broke my foot or ankle or both. Hurts like a mutha fu(|<er!! Think I'm going to visit emerg once everyone gets out this evening...I'm so mad at myself. Though Friday the13th was a lucky day for us ****!?


----------



## Canplow

Who is chad? I would like to see some pics to get an idea! that would be great! Thanks guys


----------



## Canplow

JohnnyRoyale;1413576 said:


> First full plow (of the season) of the schools tonight. Anxious to see what the skip loaders can do. This bonehead will be riding shotgun as I slipped on some ice at the shop this afternoon and i think I broke my foot or ankle or both. Hurts like a mutha fu(|<er!! Think I'm going to visit emerg once everyone gets out this evening...I'm so mad at myself. Though Friday the13th was a lucky day for us ****!?


On the plus side you only need 1 foot to kick some azz!:realmad:


----------



## greywynd

Sucks about the foot! I'm thinking a Friday night emerg visit won't be a fun one. Good luck with it!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Flu Bug*



greywynd;1413585 said:


> Sucks about the foot! I'm thinking a Friday night emerg visit won't be a fun one. Good luck with it!


Heard hospitals are a great place to catch the flu... wash your hands after touching anything... and goodluck with your foot.. ouch


----------



## Mr.Markus

Really hope it's not broke johnny...those slip and falls at the shop really suck.

I left the blade off for this one still nothing worth mentioning here.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Pills are good!!
(name the movie)


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1413576 said:


> First full plow (of the season) of the schools tonight. Anxious to see what the skip loaders can do. This bonehead will be riding shotgun as I slipped on some ice at the shop this afternoon and i think I broke my foot or ankle or both. Hurts like a mutha fu(|<er!! Think I'm going to visit emerg once everyone gets out this evening...I'm so mad at myself. Though Friday the13th was a lucky day for us ****!?


Sure sucks! Hope its all good!

One of my Guys might move to Barrie :realmad:
Good kid, great attitude and reliable! Really hate to lose him!

Put an offer in for a house closing end of March if you still have connections or a need.


----------



## Triple L

Canplow;1413579 said:


> Who is chad? I would like to see some pics to get an idea! that would be great! Thanks guys


Im Chad

Here's how its done...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That's how chad introduces himself to girls at the bar!


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1413646 said:


> That's how chad introduces himself to girls at the bar!


I just about flipped my chair over backwards when I read that LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Off the chair that you got when you dropped that line on the SIMA. Girl?


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1413663 said:



> Off the chair that you got when you dropped that line on the SIMA. Girl?


If Chad studdering and going bright red is considered a line. LOL


----------



## Triple L

LOL and that's why u didn't get anything from Heather hahaha, she musta liked my backwoods hillbilly accent LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1413676 said:


> LOL and that's why u didn't get anything from Heather hahaha, she musta liked my backwoods hillbilly accent LOL


Seeing Chad around girls brings back a lot of grade 8 memories. LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

When guys brag about "getting something" from a girl, they aren't referring to furniture.

In scarborough it may mean needing a shot of antibiotics...


----------



## rooferdave

I got a call at 4:15 this morn some one had a salter down, had them go to my shop and got them up and running. I was told just me in a salt truck for a couple of hours was all scarlem needed.... called in a second truck then a third and I am just getting in... now I have to go back out around 11 for site checks and touch ups "sigh"


on a funny note I saw one of Jons trucks plowing a site next to one of mine and this is now 3 sites I have directly next to or across from his and they are at least 10 kms apart!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JD Dave;1413682 said:


> Seeing Chad around girls brings back a lot of grade 8 memories. LOL


Which grade 8 are you referring to? I hear those were 6 good years of your life?


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1413684 said:


> When guys brag about "getting something" from a girl, they aren't referring to furniture..


Damn that was funny.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

So, the weatherlady on the CTV local news just said that we got about 25 cms yesterday and today with another 4-5 to come before midnight. Then the temperature is dropping to -17 by tomorrow morning.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Snow Machine is working now....*

Our lake Huron Snow Machine is kicking in... to high gear tonight, wonder how long it will last.....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Had the skids booked to come in tonight at 10 to clean up all the slush left after I salted this morning. Just looking at sites now and hardly anything left at all! Thank you unfrozen ground for lending your warmth to the fight against snow!!! Air temps, go F yourself.


----------



## 3ipka

ff1221;1413508 said:


> I didn't go near the booth because I got a quote earlier this year that nearly made me fall over, what was the price at the show and is it thru a Canadian dealer?


Apparently there is no Canadian dealer yet is what the guy at the booth said but I also got a quote back in september and it was more expensive then a 8-13 snow wing so I just laughed it off. But as I walked by there booth at the show I saw a sign that said 25% off MSRP of $5600 (obviously no tax no freight) was reduced to $4200 for the 8' model. Not bad considering my original quote. 
All things aside I think im going to order one of those Boss SS blades on monday. Gotta say I am a big fan of simplicity and I guess thats whats keeping me away from the snowwing even though it is a nice piece of machinery.


----------



## Triple L

Snowwing isn't he best on a loader style machine anyways... Well maybe it still is but its a learing curve... Just drove by a brand new skid with one on and the wing edges were completely wore out at the tips cause buddy didn't know what he was doing...


----------



## Canplow

Triple L;1413630 said:


> Im Chad
> 
> Here's how its done...


Hey thanks Chad! Thats very helpful do they sit forward abit to trap or flat with the blade? It looks like they come out easy 2 pins and pull? You run these on a poly have they had any affect on the structure? what would a set of these cost and can you replace the scrap edge?


----------



## Canplow

Well its started to snow finally! I started to dirnk half way through a 12 and its still coming down so I will take credit and keep going let it snow! I'll keep drinking get some sleep and head out first time this year! Keep it drinking and I'll keep snowing!


----------



## Triple L

There set forward a good few inches to catch the snow, the specs will be on the Noway website.... I had the wings for free I think they're worth $1200 tho... I've replaced the edge 2 or 3 times on the wings, this is the 3rd season of plowing with them I'm pretty confident that blades seen everything and the structure isn't going anywhere...


----------



## cet

I put the Western wings on my Arctic when I had it. They are bent forward and will trap the snow. They are not as big as Chads, they will add 12" to the width of the plow.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1413767 said:


> Had the skids booked to come in tonight at 10 to clean up all the slush left after I salted this morning. Just looking at sites now and hardly anything left at all! Thank you unfrozen ground for lending your warmth to the fight against snow!!! Air temps, go F yourself.


And 1/2 hour of sunshine in the afternoon


----------



## Canplow

Triple L;1413861 said:


> There set forward a good few inches to catch the snow, the specs will be on the Noway website.... I had the wings for free I think they're worth $1200 tho... I've replaced the edge 2 or 3 times on the wings, this is the 3rd season of plowing with them I'm pretty confident that blades seen everything and the structure isn't going anywhere...


Thats awsome great help! Holy **** $1200 anyone got used ones around?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

1-2" totals here in the tropics. Chemicial plowing at it's best !!! Still waiting for the first push of the season. 

Canplow are you pushing with that Bumble bee??


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Once again, I think I have some extras. I run them on my mega and my straightblade. Where you from?


----------



## Ant118

just got back in from doing some clean ups. Amazing how my phone was going off this afternoon for the snow in north york..... got nothing aurora... lol


----------



## Alpha Property

I got to my first site at 3:47am, yesterday (friday) its now late friday night/ saurday morning... I left my last place at 2:11, so not quite 22 hours straight for me, 12 for a shoveler in my truck and my other driver had close to 10hours just doing houses with a shoveler. 
We got between 3 and 5 inchs i'd say, plus heavy winds and warm daytime temps. it turned heavy quick. 
between people driving 30km's hour everywhere and having a new driver call every 20min because we only got 1 dry run in.... not the way I want to start off my plowing season.

Good night!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Another quiet ride with nothing to do.


----------



## ff1221

Left at 4:30 to start my route, we've had 2" since then, nice fluffy easy to push stuff, at least now it makes doing the driveways worthwhile.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*7cm here*

Only 7cm, the LE was not strong enough to nail us this time.. full push and sand... and rain coming Tuesday and +5....


----------



## GMC Driver

Alpha Property;1414068 said:


> I got to my first site at 3:47am, yesterday (friday) its now late friday night/ saurday morning... I left my last place at 2:11, so not quite 22 hours straight for me, 12 for a shoveler in my truck and my other driver had close to 10hours just doing houses with a shoveler.
> We got between 3 and 5 inchs i'd say, plus heavy winds and warm daytime temps. it turned heavy quick.
> between people driving 30km's hour everywhere and having a new driver call every 20min because we only got 1 dry run in.... not the way I want to start off my plowing season.
> 
> Good night!


Steve - sounds similar to us. We started by salting at 3 am Fri (glad I did because alot of untreated stuff was very slick under the snow). We got a full push done, then guys said they'd rather stay out - so we started the cleanup run. Back for 2:30 am Sat - son's hockey is at 7 am. I'm gonna grab another nap - pesky flurries here now, salt is burning through, but if things don't get a little brighter out, we may have another salt app today.

I'd say we hit at least 10cm - hard to tell with all the drifting. But once you moved it around, there was alot more there than it looked like.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*storm*

Putting the ebling pump into a box was the best thing I have done.
It worked perfectly all day yesterday during our daytime storm. We got alot of highwinds and drifting. It was good to have to drag thru parking lots and clean things up before we salted.

Im a happy camper Thumbs Up

The bobcat pusher that we made also worked great. The pull back top really works well in between parking spots and loading docks.

Pristine - not sure if you went to hastings or not. feel free to give me a shout any time.

I watched alot of tractors spin spin spin yesterday. The bobcats were working great.
The snow tires I got from AMan work well. My A300 pushes a 9 foot pusher no problem and even with some heavy snow.


----------



## Canplow

R.G.PEEL;1413990 said:


> Once again, I think I have some extras. I run them on my mega and my straightblade. Where you from?


Im down in Lambton county an hour south west of London


----------



## Canplow

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1413981 said:


> 1-2" totals here in the tropics. Chemicial plowing at it's best !!! Still waiting for the first push of the season.
> 
> Canplow are you pushing with that Bumble bee??


:laughing: Ya I just rev er up and scare the snow away! :yow!: No the rummble bee does not like snow! Its not my plow truck!


----------



## Canplow

1-2 " of fluffy snow last night 80%melted off! Come on winter get Real! Still waiting for first push!


----------



## GMC Driver

Canplow;1414303 said:


> Im down in Lambton county an hour south west of London


Cool - closest landmark? The old stomping grounds...

60% chance of flurries turned into another 4-5 cms, but the salt we had down burned through alot of it. Guys are all out again - salt things up before the deepfreeze tonight.

I don't think your original estimate was too far off Jon - last time I make fun of you!!


----------



## Canplow

That old ford down the back trail stuck in the mud!!!!!! lol All over the place where did you stomp?


----------



## Canplow

GMC Driver;1414367 said:


> Cool - closest landmark? The old stomping grounds...
> 
> 60% chance of flurries turned into another 4-5 cms, but the salt we had down burned through alot of it. Guys are all out again - salt things up before the deepfreeze tonight.
> 
> I don't think your original estimate was too far off Jon - last time I make fun of you!!


That ford down the back trail that has been stuck for years!!! lol All over stomping around! You?


----------



## GMC Driver

Had/have friends/family along the Hwy 79/21 corridors, south of 402. Also down the Hwy 2/401, to the west.

Still love that area - but a girl has to be close to her family.


----------



## Canplow

GMC Driver;1414373 said:


> Had/have friends/family along the Hwy 79/21 corridors, south of 402. Also down the Hwy 2/401, to the west.
> 
> Still love that area - but a girl has to be close to her family.


Ah P-town area I would have moved too!! Were a little closer to the Bridge! Need to move the Bubble keeps the snow away damn chemical valley:yow!:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm headed to london now, bunch of my college buddies go to monster trucks every year dressed like hillbillys. Those at the gtg may have noticed I grew a disgusting grimey beard. I turned that into a chinstrap and mustache for the big event. A sleeveless shirt that says "birth control is in the palm of your hand, a jean jacket, and a banner that says "gravedigger rumbles r nutz". We should blend right in!


----------



## Canplow

Where is it at? if you don't blend smear some ketchup and mustard down the front of you shirt! You might even get a date out of it!


----------



## Triple L

Canplow;1414391 said:


> You might even get a date out of it!


You obviously haven't been following this thread very long!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Oh you mean "cologne" lol its at the JLC. ******* events are like jail. The azz you want you can't get, but the as you can get, you don't want!


----------



## Canplow

R.G.PEEL;1414399 said:


> Oh you mean "cologne" lol its at the JLC. ******* events are like jail. The azz you want you can't get, but the as you can get, you don't want!


Less teeth fhen finger! Oh Ya! smooth riding


----------



## Canplow

Triple L;1414398 said:


> You obviously haven't been following this thread very long!


Hey even even a blind dog f**ks a squirl once and a while!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Canplow;1414409 said:


> Hey even even a blind dog f**ks a squirl once and a while!


Best saying ever! I think that needs to replace my "just cuz I'm chained to the porch doesn't mean I can't bark!


----------



## rooferdave

Canplow;1414409 said:


> Hey even even a blind dog f**ks a squirl once and a while!


dude... RG just proposed to his girl last week and is getting married later this year... sooo if I have to spell it out for you he is NOT picking up any strange this weekend nope not even thinking of it, he is saving himself, yes you heard it here first, yep saving himself ...for the rippers at the gtg/stag!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

And she was inconsiderate enough to get sick this weekend and not come. So its fair game. Especially in a different areacode. And especially if they're FIRST cousins. Then its all good. Now I have a spare ticket though. Maybe we'll bring a homeless guy with us or something!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Roofer brings up a good point. There is a stag in the works. Its looking like there will be steak/lobster. My buddy from PEI brings them live around june. And I haven't figured out in wjat capacity but there will be some form of scantily clad women! Details will follow.


----------



## Canplow

rooferdave;1414420 said:


> dude... RG just proposed to his girl last week and is getting married later this year... sooo if I have to spell it out for you he is NOT picking up any strange this weekend nope not even thinking of it, he is saving himself, yes you heard it here first, yep saving himself ...for the rippers at the gtg/stag!


Hey congrats on what could be the biggest mistake of any man life! 1 ahead of plowing F ing snow for a living! Well hope it goes good! if not I was a the ******* rodeo last year and the girl laying under the urnals in the Girls room tooth less Jane she might be back!


----------



## adamhumberview

R.G.PEEL;1414423 said:


> And she was inconsiderate enough to get sick this weekend and not come. So its fair game. Especially in a different areacode. And especially if they're FIRST cousins. Then its all good. Now I have a spare ticket though. Maybe we'll bring a homeless guy with us or something!


i think she did you a favour by getting sick!


----------



## adamhumberview

you wanna hear a crazy story.. 4:30am im salting a plaza with a new tenant.. tattoo/barber shop owned by tow trucks..

turn the corner and see 2 chicks freaking out crying and yelling, they jump in my truck and tell me to drive away.. saying they were getting raped and **** by the dudes.. they end up being strippers who got picked up by these 2 dudes at their bar..

long story short..i "saved their lives" and in return, they are offering free dances! haha they were actually hot too...


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1414381 said:


> I'm headed to london now, bunch of my college buddies go to monster trucks every year dressed like hillbillys. Those at the gtg may have noticed I grew a disgusting grimey beard. I turned that into a chinstrap and mustache for the big event. A sleeveless shirt that says "birth control is in the palm of your hand, a jean jacket, and a banner that says "gravedigger rumbles r nutz". We should blend right in!


So back to the pre-fiance look eh!......


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Sounds like a classy joint and some nice wholesome ladies humberview. If that was true those dudes need castrating. If the girls in question are strippers and offered lap dances immediately after supposed rapes, something sounds amiss.


----------



## Canplow

R.G.PEEL;1414472 said:


> Sounds like a classy joint and some nice wholesome ladies humberview. If that was true those dudes need castrating. If the girls in question are strippers and offered lap dances immediately after supposed rapes, something sounds amiss.


x 2 What part of T.O you from I think I'll stay away!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I hear if you buy them drinks and tip them well you can save them from the lifestyle too.....they really do love you more than that other guy they were dancing for.....


----------



## Canplow

Right on that lake huron snow machine is fired up hope its stays running! Not made by ford!


----------



## greywynd

Other than chilly, the sun is shining here in Peterborough today. Took a friend of our son's home, and realized AFTER pulling in that their driveway was glare ice under the snow....of course I had my 2wd truck. Got most of the way back out before sliding off and getting stuck. Dug out the snow by the tires, got it rocking, then got into mud. Sigh......quick call to the house, wait a few minutes for a friend to bring one of the 4x4 trucks and a quick pull, and we were off and going again.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Is it just me or is there alot of hard pack out there still. 
Places without any sun still have some crunchy spots not icy just crunchy. 

this is where the treated would work better ? Low temps like tonight / today ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1414674 said:


> Is it just me or is there alot of hard pack out there still.
> Places without any sun still have some crunchy spots not icy just crunchy.
> 
> this is where the treated would work better ? Low temps like tonight / today ?


That's why I only got one salt out of this system!!! lol. I find the pickled that you use tends to do this, more of a traction aid than a melter in the lower temps. I could never decide wether the salt content was doing the melting or the darkness of the sand attracting the sunlight was responsible.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1414692 said:


> That's why I only got one salt out of this system!!! lol. I find the pickled that you use tends to do this, more of a traction aid than a melter in the lower temps. I could never decide wether the salt content was doing the melting or the darkness of the sand attracting the sunlight was responsible.


I still do a fair bit of salting but even some of those sites where cars were and drove over have some parked patches. Closed for the weekend and locked up so I'll go scrape them tomorrow with the snowcat


----------



## ff1221

greywynd;1414578 said:


> Other than chilly, the sun is shining here in Peterborough today. Took a friend of our son's home, and realized AFTER pulling in that their driveway was glare ice under the snow....of course I had my 2wd truck. Got most of the way back out before sliding off and getting stuck. Dug out the snow by the tires, got it rocking, then got into mud. Sigh......quick call to the house, wait a few minutes for a friend to bring one of the 4x4 trucks and a quick pull, and we were off and going again.


What's a 2wd truck?........Is that like a car?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Sites that people didn't push snow onto and then drive on were fine today. Other sites looked not too pretty but there is so much salt on them that we are just going to wait it out. I like black, but it is unrealistic till monday.


----------



## greywynd

ff1221;1414728 said:


> What's a 2wd truck?........Is that like a car?


It's the ******* version of a sports car! Especially with a V10!


----------



## ScnicExcellence

Triple L;1410242 said:


> EXTREMELY disappointing... Only 1 girl covered up very well...


C'mon now, the booth was ok. I agree in the other aspect, next year there will be more time put into the organization of the show setup and employees to work the show.

I decided that the "worker" was a waste of time after seeing that i was the only one talking with people and handing out pamphlets. Sorry for disappointing in that aspect.

Next year I am hoping to have a much larger booth about 400 to 600 ft, with a much nicer setup including small to full size skid steers, excavators, loaders, breakers and so on. Think about getting a couple small rc loaders o excavators made up for people at the show to play around with in the booth like a small construction zone setup. We will see what the rest of the year brings first.

Got the excavators now though, i was not happy that they were not at the show.

I walked around the show, looking at some of the booths, i don't know how bobcat won one of the best booths award, their booth was really basic just a lot of equipment there. Overall it was a good experience coming from my landscaping company stand point i enjoyed it very much.

It was nice to meet alot of you out there hope you guys can come down and see the future demo's for the equipment as well.


----------



## Triple L

I meant disappointing when compared to the stonelink girls and the cheerleaders when you said you'd have beaver there cause of the name of your company


----------



## ScnicExcellence

Triple L;1414888 said:


> I meant disappointing when compared to the stonelink girls and the cheerleaders when you said you'd have beaver there cause of the name of your company


I know that is what you meant, i was a little disappointed as well no big deal though we will make up for it the next time around.

I am looking at having a BBQ party in the spring at the shop play around on the equipment and have some food.

Also if anybody has a yanmar vio 17 or a kubota u17 or a machine that is comparable we need these sized machines to do another demo and comparison for the new excavator if anybody is interested. pm me.


----------



## G.Landscape

3ipka;1413770 said:


> Apparently there is no Canadian dealer yet is what the guy at the booth said but I also got a quote back in september and it was more expensive then a 8-13 snow wing so I just laughed it off. But as I walked by there booth at the show I saw a sign that said 25% off MSRP of $5600 (obviously no tax no freight) was reduced to $4200 for the 8' model. Not bad considering my original quote.


Not sure about official dealer or not but Regional Tractor Sales on 6 South between Hamilton and the 401. That's were we got our, he was saying they ordered in like 10 this year. We got a better deal from him then posted retail on their website so if your still looking.

Would have been nice to see some china loaders there at the show. I am sure that would have drawn alot more business.


----------



## musclecarboy

ScnicExcellence;1414893 said:


> I know that is what you meant, i was a little disappointed as well no big deal though we will make up for it the next time around.
> 
> I am looking at having a BBQ party in the spring at the shop play around on the equipment and have some food.
> 
> Also if anybody has a yanmar vio 17 or a kubota u17 or a machine that is comparable we need these sized machines to do another demo and comparison for the new excavator if anybody is interested. pm me.


I have a Zaxis U17 I use from time to time. Wicked little machine.


----------



## Triple L

Grant sure liked Cats new soup spoon, I mean excavator LOL


----------



## ScnicExcellence

Triple L;1415062 said:


> Grant sure liked Cats new soup spoon, I mean excavator LOL


Are you taling about that little 800kg excavator?

We were looking at bringing one of those into our line. they are really small, and honestly don't know how many we would sell. there is a market but it is a small market and they are not cheap for the size i will say that.


----------



## Triple L

22 grand for the cat... Stupid expensive


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nice and crispy -19 
Just got in from shoveling some drifting fire escapes 

the guy who plowed snow across a place and filled a access lane to one of my places isn't going to be happy
When he has to move the iceberg row he made


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1415092 said:


> 22 grand for the cat... Stupid expensive


And you would still put $400 lights on it. Lol


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1415143 said:


> And you would still put $400 lights on it. Lol


Dude I don't care what anyone says about the price once you own a set of those lights there's nothing that can compare... I seen a few LED knockoffs and they're nothing but a disappointment and make a bad name for LED's...


----------



## musclecarboy

I set up a $125,000 wedding with my girlfriend and her parents today.... wow the place was amazing. I think I'm in the wrong biz. My girlfriend wants to finish university and "get a good job". With the money her parents make I would take over the flower shop and run with it!


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1415148 said:


> Dude I don't care what anyone says about the price once you own a set of those lights there's nothing that can compare... I seen a few LED knockoffs and they're nothing but a disappointment and make a bad name for LED's...


When I make your kind of money I'm going to make a backup light setup with those D2's


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

125G's on a wedding?, Thats insane


----------



## musclecarboy

Bigfoot Brent;1415157 said:


> 125G's on a wedding?, Thats insane


Yeah...... Italians


----------



## greywynd

Just wait and see what the divorce costs........


----------



## ScnicExcellence

Triple L;1415092 said:


> 22 grand for the cat... Stupid expensive


Yeah they are a bit expensive i would still be around $18500 to $19250 so either way is a bit expensive when new. but like i said before that one time you have a job you can use it you will kick yourself for not getting it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Did they have you there to write the reciept for landscaping and maintenance
So they can write it off. Kidding. 
Sure is nice. So when's yours.


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1415193 said:


> Did they have you there to write the reciept for landscaping and maintenance
> So they can write it off. Kidding.
> Sure is nice. So when's yours.


Mine is years and years from now... I don't have money for the wedding, let alone the divorce!


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1415196 said:


> Mine is years and years from now... I don't have money for the wedding, let alone the divorce!


Haha Lay- a- way! ( Just came to me......)


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1415148 said:


> Dude I don't care what anyone says about the price once you own a set of those lights there's nothing that can compare... I seen a few LED knockoffs and they're nothing but a disappointment and make a bad name for LED's...


Chad's right, those light are crazy bright. I was at the retailer for them and we told me a should replace my hella driving lights with them, I laughed until he turned them on. They are easily worth the money if you want good lighting.


----------



## ff1221

ScnicExcellence;1414861 said:


> C'mon now, the booth was ok. I agree in the other aspect, next year there will be more time put into the organization of the show setup and employees to work the show.
> 
> I decided that the "worker" was a waste of time after seeing that i was the only one talking with people and handing out pamphlets. Sorry for disappointing in that aspect.
> 
> Next year I am hoping to have a much larger booth about 400 to 600 ft, with a much nicer setup including small to full size skid steers, excavators, loaders, breakers and so on. Think about getting a couple small rc loaders o excavators made up for people at the show to play around with in the booth like a small construction zone setup. We will see what the rest of the year brings first.
> 
> Got the excavators now though, i was not happy that they were not at the show.
> 
> I walked around the show, looking at some of the booths, i don't know how bobcat won one of the best booths award, their booth was really basic just a lot of equipment there. Overall it was a good experience coming from my landscaping company stand point i enjoyed it very much.
> 
> It was nice to meet alot of you out there hope you guys can come down and see the future demo's for the equipment as well.


I didn't even see you there, whereabouts were you? I was actually hoping you would be there just so I could see some of the product up close, quite interested in a loader, just won't be right away.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1415208 said:


> Haha Lay- a- way! ( Just came to me......)


That was funny. :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1415421 said:


> That was funny. :laughing:


It actually was! LOL


----------



## snowdance

Where is the damn snow & cold weather? I think the rest of january will be a write off too! This weather sucks, hasn't even been cold enough for ice fishing! Sittin around the house with no snow or fish. Sorry for complainin so much, but I'm startin to go a lil crazy with nothin to do!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Headed to buffalo for the day so the wife can spend some snow money. But I told her I'm prepush on everything so it's tight times 
Already licking my lips thinking about the olive garden 

-22 in Cobourg according to my truck 

We get our house tomorrow it comes with appliances so I'll stock the fridge and you guys let me know when you want to come down
Bring your own lawn chair for the living room while we are renovating. Lol
I had a call from someone the other day offering me 20k more then we bought for but I'm going to ride this one out for 15 years or be able to cash out and build a new one mortgage free
I've been drawing alot of shops in my spare time and it's getting exciting.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1415433 said:


> It actually was! LOL


X2!:laughing::laughing:

Is your girl Italian Tom? What Banquet Hall was that wedding at?


----------



## schrader

Mmm olive garden now I want to go


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Just called my mom and wished her a happy anniversary. She reminded me it's still January and not April! Painkillers playing tricks with my brain...And to think some people take this sh!t for fun?!?


----------



## ScnicExcellence

ff1221;1415388 said:


> I didn't even see you there, whereabouts were you? I was actually hoping you would be there just so I could see some of the product up close, quite interested in a loader, just won't be right away.


We where in the 1600 isle. We only had a 10x10 booth didn't have a loader there. next year we will have a loader there along with alot more equipment i hope.

We are currently looking at purchasing some of our equipment from Korea as well, what are the thoughts on korean equipment, is it the same as the chinese equipment in all of your eyes or a better outlook? keep in mind the cost difference will be a bit more for equipment from Korea

also where the hell is all the snow? i wouldn't mind doing a bit more snow clearing this year. What i really want is to get out on the Snow mobiles damn it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Leaving london now. Lastnight got real out of hand. There were 27 of us with mullet wigs, truckerhats, sleeveless tshirts etc... And some super trailerskank looking women. We had 3 dedicated security guards for out group sitting by ourselves in the nosebleeds. Made gravedigger's driver laugh with our signs. 

After that we hid a country bar with a mechanical bull. Good sights to see. Unfortunately I now have to cut two people from the wedding guestlist.... Didn't plan on buying quite so much!


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1415494 said:


> Headed to buffalo for the day so the wife can spend some snow money. But I told her I'm prepush on everything so it's tight times
> Already licking my lips thinking about the olive garden
> 
> -22 in Cobourg according to my truck
> 
> We get our house tomorrow it comes with appliances so I'll stock the fridge and you guys let me know when you want to come down
> Bring your own lawn chair for the living room while we are renovating. Lol
> I had a call from someone the other day offering me 20k more then we bought for but I'm going to ride this one out for 15 years or be able to cash out and build a new one mortgage free
> I've been drawing alot of shops in my spare time and it's getting exciting.


I don't mind going there for the weekend. There is a hotel in the Mall parking lot, The Millennium I think. It has a pretty good indoor pool and meet Grandview for lunch. My wife like's to go to the Cheese Cake Factory for dinner.


----------



## grandview

cet;1415812 said:


> I don't mind going there for the weekend. There is a hotel in the Mall parking lot, The Millennium I think. It has a pretty good indoor pool and meet Grandview for lunch. My wife like's to go to the Cheese Cake Factory for dinner.


Just ask for the Cet suite!

Just got back from seeing an Eagles tribute band.They are from Canada.Thumbs Up


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Ten to Fifteen centimeters of snow coming up in the Valley witha chance of freezing rain for Monday in to Tuesday then another shot on Thursday. checkin every thing o ver today. Only got 1 wiper arm working on the 98. Gonna have to pull the cowl and see what wore out. Good thing the temperature warms up before a snowfall. Got some old diesels freezing their wheel nuts off at minus 28 C yesterday. Now its minus 21 going up to minus.5 Last nite at two in the morning I thought I seen an alien landing up on the hill but it turned out to be a strobe lite that was not turned off properly in a greenhouse that we store some of our machines in. Got to heat up some of our greenhouses so that it will be ready for the next snowload. So it will be busy till about Friday around here. /Took a tour of the Valley , Arnprior way yesterday. Snowmachines every where , at the Antrim truck stop there we at least a dozen (recession , what recession) shiny snow horses, over 120 thou of toys sitting at the restaurant. Lightly snowing h ere now got to go.............................


----------



## Canplow

Weather network says rain rain rain Its -10 good luck I beleive its should snow snow snow but what they predict must be right!


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

change of topic a bit, but how many of you have had guys quit due to the weather being so crappy?

alternatively, how do you pay your guys? I imagine quite a few are hurting with the lack of snow this season, at least here in southern ontario.


----------



## Canplow

rugbyinthesnow;1416732 said:


> change of topic a bit, but how many of you have had guys quit due to the weather being so crappy?
> 
> alternatively, how do you pay your guys? I imagine quite a few are hurting with the lack of snow this season, at least here in southern ontario.


Hurting was 2 weeks ago! Does anybody try to look for contracts this late in the game is it wrong to try getting sub work from bigger contractors do they sell these contracts at a lesser rate? I realize this year is a good money year if there no snow they wont want to get rid of them but any insite would help! Might not have asked the ? right but need to generate something!


----------



## DeVries

Plus 7 here now was minus 12 this morning at 4am. Wow what a winter,


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Perhaps you should pay them a seasonal minimum


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Got to be careful with those contracts though. I remember one year I got a big bonus cuz it was over the snowfall seasonal th reshold . guess what ... Next y ear they said we are reducing the bonus. Now ya got to clear twice as much snow in order to make the same bonus as last year.. So I mulled it over and thought. Well Ive been plowing for them since 1997 and 2008 we had 444 centimeters of snow and that was the only season . Whats the chances / odds so Im back on with them for another 5.


----------



## G.Landscape

rugbyinthesnow;1416732 said:


> change of topic a bit, but how many of you have had guys quit due to the weather being so crappy?
> 
> alternatively, how do you pay your guys? I imagine quite a few are hurting with the lack of snow this season, at least here in southern ontario.


Well we have kept busy with landscape jobs that we expected to have the continue in the spring so the guys are actually getting more hours then they would in a typical winter. We also do interior stone work for fireplaces and such so they still get enough hours to keep them happy. Actually still wrapping up an exterior masonry job too....wesport


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have 2 businesses failing now...guess I didn't think that through. LOL


----------



## ScnicExcellence

Mr.Markus;1416943 said:


> I have 2 businesses failing now...guess I didn't think that through. LOL


Damnit you beat me to that idea, i was going to start doing that as soon as the snow came.

Wonder how much money we can get for a simple three tier snowman.

there will be someone to undercut eventually though. screw it i am going to start paying people to make snowmen for them on their property and then put a sign for snow clearing in his hand. see how that advertising makes out.


----------



## adamhumberview

we have a guarantee monthly rate we pay whether we work or not.

i dont necessarily think alot of people are hurting, probably just the lazy people. Because the weather has been so mild, still alot of exterior work can get done, and with so many people designating projects for winter, its actually pretty busy for some.

all our operators are working steady, and the people they are working for understand when it snows they have to go.. thats the deal.. so really some guys are double-ending it... i know we are at least.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

I like working with people who have another job or business on the side because they are go getters. I hate working with people who make me tired. Too lazy to take the shovel and clear a area to complete the job.....................they dont last long here


----------



## Canplow

What do you know weather network said Rain and well its not snowing! hope it gets cold!


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

We are supposed to get 15 to 20 cm of snow, just out of the freezin rain sector. However its not gonna arrive until tomorrow morning, meanwhile it supposed to be a fast movin system and its already at London On . should be interesting


----------



## ScnicExcellence

Anybody need any excavating done, i am bored, have a concrete buster with the machine 3 ft ditching bucket and 12 inch digging and 18 inch digging buckets. pm me if you need help with something.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1415148 said:


> Dude I don't care what anyone says about the price once you own a set of those lights there's nothing that can compare... I seen a few LED knockoffs and they're nothing but a disappointment and make a bad name for LED's...


I'll second your opinion. I might order or make a diffuser I don't like the egg pattern. I had 1 temporarily on a cigarette plug but after 20mins it started to melt the plug. didnt care for there cheap wire harness either.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

did you guys just agree on something ?


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1417265 said:


> did you guys just agree on something ?


LOL. don't be a hater Dean..


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1417265 said:


> did you guys just agree on something ?


The night is still young. LOL


----------



## goel

I did not know hell could freeze over when it was raining outside!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I thought Erbsville was closed for the season.........


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Dogs and Cats*



goel;1417314 said:


> I did not know hell could freeze over when it was raining outside!


Raining Dogs and Cats here... pouring like crazy.. there goes the snow


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1417287 said:


> The night is still young. LOL


HAHA Dave's right, I'll agree on the lights being the best thing ever, I think the pattern is very good you just have yours pointed down too far Dave... I thought the wiring harness was VERY good, I just had to extend myn a couple of feet, the lite up weatherproof switch is very nice as well... I only thing I run off a cigarette lighter is my 2 way radio's and even those I wish were hard wired but its alot easier this way...


----------



## musclecarboy

Grassman09;1417262 said:


> I'll second your opinion. I might order or make a diffuser I don't like the egg pattern. I had 1 temporarily on a cigarette plug but after 20mins it started to melt the plug. didnt care for there cheap wire harness either.


I know they're super powered but how can an led draw that much juice?


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1417350 said:


> I know they're super powered but how can an led draw that much juice?


They're just super powered... I laugh at everyone who says led lights wount melt the snow... Never had a problem with the beacons, backups, rear strobes and front turn signals but maybe its just me


----------



## Grassman09

Tom,

Well I was using a princess auto cord.. I was told sometimes they do not make good contact with the socket and I guess they arc which causes the heat. Took me a wile to figure out the smell. Thought it was something I had eaten earlier or my heated seating burning up.


----------



## forbidden

Does anyone else have the touch of death or is it just me?Nothing like a day full of breakdowns to get you going when it is -30 out.


----------



## Canplow

Grassman09;1417363 said:


> Tom,
> 
> Well I was using a princess auto cord.. I was told sometimes they do not make good contact with the socket and I guess they arc which causes the heat. Took me a wile to figure out the smell. Thought it was something I had eaten earlier or my heated seating burning up.


I made a set up from the princess with two tractor hilox brand lights then got two truck pocket hooks that self tighten with a butter fly nut took the tie down loop off and bolted the lights to them ran the wires down to the trailer hitch and pulled power from the 7-way plug have not been out to use them yet but they light up a ways tested in my drive way and they lite up across the road and good light at bumper as well my shovel guy will have to un plug them thought about a switch but should work for now! I love Princess Autotymusic


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1417363 said:


> Tom,
> 
> Well I was using a princess auto cord.. I was told sometimes they do not make good contact with the socket and I guess they arc which causes the heat. Took me a wile to figure out the smell. Thought it was something I had eaten earlier or my heated seating burning up.


I read on the other thread that you hooked them up to your upfitter switches now using a relay...

The stock harness had a relay and everything all you had to do was run it to your battery and unhook the 3 wires from the existing switch and pop them on to your upfitter switch and be done with it.... :waving:  I'm just screwing with ya Dave, the lazy man has to do everything twice


----------



## Alpha Property

+4 and 3.05mm of rain and counting, only the piles are left around here for snow


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

forbidden;1417452 said:


> Does anyone else have the touch of death or is it just me?Nothing like a day full of breakdowns to get you going when it is -30 out.


 It warmed up here to minus ten C, did most of our work in the shops. However some work was outside. Minus 30 is a little severe , especially a breakdown when youre forced to repair it on site.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1417468 said:


> I read on the other thread that you hooked them up to your upfitter switches now using a relay...
> 
> The stock harness had a relay and everything all you had to do was run it to your battery and unhook the 3 wires from the existing switch and pop them on to your upfitter switch and be done with it.... :waving:  I'm just screwing with ya Dave, the lazy man has to do everything twice


Haven t done it that way yet. Where they join the two lights together into one wire going to the switch they put heat shrink over it you can see exposed wires and its not dual wall heat shrink which one would expect to seal out moisture. I cut there 9006 style sockets off and put on weather packs and used 16/2 cab tire wire aka sjoow wire and run them in nylon corrugated loom. Overkill I know.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Alls quiet on the Eastern Front. Guess I will pre salt here and there and check the lots, for bent snow stakes , debris. Hope I dont run into a bored OPP officer. Last time one could not see my rear licence plate mounted on a ramp at the back of the truck. Puta lite on it. Yes Maam No Maam Three Bags full Maam.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Im wondering how long it will take for a Pet Store here in town to realize that the 2x4 that they just drop on the sidewalk at the back of the store is always missing just before a snowfall. They go out for a smoke , jam the 2x4 between door so they dont get locked out , then when they got their nicotine high they just drop the 2x4 on the cement and leave. Their disgusting coffee can of cig butts is another thing to watch for. Dont you find that cig smokers are sloppy, stink up the place, leave their butts anywhere, will dump out their hash tray on the lot. Pigs I say Pigs.,............. Also picked up a 2 foot long spring (coil) of the parking lot. Imagine the damage that could do between a chain and gear. Well thats "My Rant" for the week.


----------



## ff1221

3 degrees here with some foggy patches, no rain yet, lots of busses cancelled in the areas a little inland from us. 7 degrees for Sunday and then a slow decline into the following week, anybody think winter will settle in with that or take a big jump back up the following week. I used to believe we were going to get effed in February and March, but I'm losing my faith in that as the days go by.:crying:


----------



## Mr.Markus

I had a full salt run this morning. It was deceiving if if you weren't out, the pavement looked wet but was slippery as heck. Even the gravel froze up good. Ground temps do funny things, it never went below 2 last night. The fog made it fun.


----------



## schrader

NIce mess here pavement looked wet but it was way to slippery to leave it. The interlock walkways you needed skates just to put the melter down. Let the fun begin .


----------



## Belleaire Care

*let the fun begin*

Hi,
It's plus one in Barrie now..... but really foggy. Visibility only a hundred metres or so.

Looks like temps dropping later today... freeze up!

Residual ice melt still kicking in but gonna salt again later.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Good to here from Barrie, got friends/relatives there


----------



## Belleaire Care

*Barrie*

Hey there,
Yep, we like Barrie... plenty of work out here!
Plenty of new commercial properties opening up in the south end of town.


----------



## CGM Inc.

schrader;1417864 said:


> NIce mess here pavement looked wet but it was way to slippery to leave it. The interlock walkways you needed skates just to put the melter down. Let the fun begin .


Similar around here! WTF it's +4


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I can just barely see the ground from my balcony due to fog. And I'm only 5 floors up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Anything gravel was slippery 
We are getting calls this am from people with estate driveways wanting sanding. All the calls are common thru referal from all te residentials I bought
I can't say we have ever really sanded or salted a driveway. 
It's raining doller signs out here.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We salted a bit up north this morning and at 5 everything looked fine elsewhere.... but time will tell, I have a feeling a few phone calls are coming.


----------



## CGM Inc.

We already had a couple calls to check.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Jon your computer is not good 
All your stuff is in Chinese. 


















Kidding. Call u later


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahahaha - I hate morning like this. Who would have thought you could have ice appear with such warm temps. Learning experience here...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just got my price from the hydraulic shop for making a new lift cylinder for my snoway. The useless one it comes with is a 1" rod. They're building me a new one from scratch with a 1.5"rod and better seals. Its going to be $350. Snoway has been giving me replacement little cylinders for free but at a certain point its simpler to just build what they should have and have the problem solved. The new one will be ready tomorrow.


----------



## snowplowchick

Winter storm warning at my cottage, thought it would be safe to head to the cottage with the mild temps. You guys are scaring me!


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1417924 said:


> I can just barely see the ground from my balcony due to fog. And I'm only 5 floors up


I heard Jon had trouble tying his boots.......


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1417943 said:


> hahahaha - I hate morning like this. Who would have thought you could have ice appear with such warm temps. Learning experience here...


....meaning to salt at +4 and rain....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Velcro buddy, the king of boot security


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

CGM Inc.;1418006 said:


> ....meaning to salt at +4 and rain....


Basically!!!! Anyone get the science on this one? Something to do with the fog i assume


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mr.Markus;1418004 said:


> I heard Jon had trouble tying his boots.......


That's not only in foggy conditions!


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Belleaire Care;1417904 said:


> Hey there,
> Yep, we like Barrie... plenty of work out here!
> Plenty of new commercial properties opening up in the south end of town.


Was posted at CFB Boredom from 76 to79, my wife is from Barrie. Would of been interesting to see where I would of been at it I stayed instead of moving to this economically depressed area of Ontario and starting a lawncare /snow biz. Barries a great city, Im just amazed at the expansion since my early days there.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1418011 said:


> Basically!!!! Anyone get the science on this one? Something to do with the fog i assume


It definitely has to do with light frost coming out of the ground. There's nothing on the trees,bushes or even metal railings or big stone. Only on pavement,gravel,walks etc.


----------



## DeVries

Has anyone noticed on the Boss pop up add that the left wing of the BX12 is missing?

Ice on the walks and stuff now is definitly from the frost that's in the ground. It's supposed to get windy and cold this aft so that should dry things up some.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

On the news there's a report that iran is sending the US a toy model of their drone that went down there. That's quite funny. "Give us back our drone that crashed in your country!" "You want your toy back? Here's your toy!" Lol


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Bad mistake on the USA for letting that drone fall into Iranian hands. But big oil likes the rumbling cuz it keeps the price per barrel up.


----------



## adamhumberview

had a slip and fall this morning.. the lot was in great shape.. buddy dislocated his shoulder and is at the hospital.. perfect.. im not worried.. we did our site check at 5am and everything was kosher.. told the manager is hard to check each site every hour when we already do 3 just for you.. not counting everyone else.. he agreed.. lets see what the future holds with this guy now..


----------



## schrader

That sucks, I had a lady fall on a patch of ice 6"x 12" between her car and the edge of the parking lot. No way we can find every little patch of ice when it's dark out. The frost in the ground is keeping us busy, walkways are freezing over every two hours with the rain.


----------



## forbidden

Woke up to -35 before wind chill today. A week ago it was +15. Now to deal with all the issues from the touch of death yesterday. 

Dead plow
Dead single stage (new)
Dead single stage - bad pullcord
Dead single stage - pullcord handle ripped off

On the up side, new sweeper for the S160 should be here today and they are giving me a free 7' snow bucket as well for waiting for 1 month. Phone just rang with a offer to buy our old Gravely walk behind sweeper. Sold two out of four Stihl Br420 backpack blowers. Up another employee as the step son just came home from vacation to see his girl back on Hongcouver Island. Might get the shop cleared up so I can work on the dually and sander install in it today as well.

Now for more snow.....


----------



## adamhumberview

schrader;1418194 said:


> That sucks, I had a lady fall on a patch of ice 6"x 12" between her car and the edge of the parking lot. No way we can find every little patch of ice when it's dark out. The frost in the ground is keeping us busy, walkways are freezing over every two hours with the rain.


i guess that is what did it to us today. in the area that he fell, it looked like orange peel from a distance.. i also tried to slide myself around on my own and it could not..

people are probably watching the surveilance not knowing its me thinking.. look at this idiot trying to get rich quick..


----------



## Alpha Property

so i just got official word that my insurance company is tossing me out, they say any more than $20g's worth of snow is too much and as of January 30th Im cancelled.

anyone have any brokers they can recomend? I can take everything, personal and all the vehicles and everything over


----------



## CGM Inc.

Alpha Property;1418295 said:


> so i just got official word that my insurance company is tossing me out, they say any more than $20g's worth of snow is too much and as of January 30th Im cancelled.
> 
> anyone have any brokers they can recomend? I can take everything, personal and all the vehicles and everything over


Story of the season.....no one wants to deal with snow anymore!


----------



## adamhumberview

my broker is pretty good.. fair and honest rates.. pm me for his details.. he is located at dufferin and the 401 beside yorkdale mall..

saved my a$$ thats for sure..


----------



## ScnicExcellence

jesus, you would think the insurance companies would want to keep you on, there is no damn snow so the little chance of something happening is worth keeping you on.

Also for the slip and fall guy, watch out maybe he is another contractor not making enough money this year so he decided that your insurance would pay for it. Better look into that guy before things go to court.


----------



## adamhumberview

ScnicExcellence;1418410 said:


> jesus, you would think the insurance companies would want to keep you on, there is no damn snow so the little chance of something happening is worth keeping you on.
> 
> Also for the slip and fall guy, watch out maybe he is another contractor not making enough money this year so he decided that your insurance would pay for it. Better look into that guy before things go to court.


His wife did mention it was a horrible time for him to fall bc he apparently had to go for a physical tomorrow for a new potential job! lol wow now that i think about it..lol


----------



## CGM Inc.

From what we learned this morning we have to go out to salt at +4 and rain, this will come soon!

+9 here now, sudden drop in temp. better happens as per forecast.


----------



## G.Landscape

ScnicExcellence;1418410 said:


> jesus, you would think the insurance companies would want to keep you on, there is no damn snow so the little chance of something happening is worth keeping you on.
> 
> Also for the slip and fall guy, watch out maybe he is another contractor not making enough money this year so he decided that your insurance would pay for it. Better look into that guy before things go to court.


These are the two most contradicting statements ever.....haha.


----------



## doberman

Personally, I think 99% of "slip and falls" are fraud. The insurance companies need to apply pressure to the legal system to get rid of this communistic transfer of wealth from the hard working people who actually earn their money to the self-suffering leeches of society. The lawyers, who are a part of the legal system governing this type of economically destructive legislation, that allow people handouts based on poor circumstantial speculative evidence will not change these laws as they sit. Because they are also recipients of this transfer of wealth. We now have radio ads on 680 news advertising personal injury lawyers specifically catering to slip and falls. This is disgusting and we can't allow this to continue.


----------



## Alpha Property

+8 and windy here, I'm hoping it will all dry up and I can stay home tonight.
I've had quite a stressfull day talking to insurance agents and answering the weirdest questions from some of them.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Alpha Property;1418597 said:


> +8 and windy here, I'm hoping it will all dry up and I can stay home tonight.
> I've had quite a stressfull day talking to insurance agents and answering the weirdest questions from some of them.


It's a pain for sure! Surprised they only give you 2 weeks notice!
Tough to get someone that quick, most say 4-6 weeks for a proposal.


----------



## schrader

CGM Inc.;1418476 said:


> From what we learned this morning we have to go out to salt at +4 and rain, this will come soon!
> 
> +9 here now, sudden drop in temp. better happens as per forecast.


Temps just dropped six degrees in an hour and a half here. 60k winds out of the north and snowing pretty good now. We tried to pre salt stuff before the freeze but the snow is coming down to hard. Cant believe the difference 100k can make in the weather this year, we are always on the edge of the warm air.


----------



## Alpha Property

they got an $1100 payment comming out jan 28th for snow removal and are cancelling me on the 30th, I'm going to the bank tomarow to put a stop payment on it, they can sue me if they realy care that much. Anyone new that I talked to today said it wouldn't be a problem to do it that quick, I just need to dig up paperwork to send them all and see who's going to be the cheapest and answer my calls the quickest. A couple stood out better than others


----------



## Belleaire Care

Friend of mine has a restaurant here... just up the street from me. A lady 'slipped' and complained to *him*.!...

There are several other businesses in this particular plaza. My friend contacted the landlord for the plaza. Landlord wasn't too concerned, said the insurance company will just cut her a cheque to avoid further inconvenience....


----------



## doberman

theirin lies the problem - and the insurance company will pass on the costs to us the contractors.


----------



## ScnicExcellence

Yeah a bit contradicitng there, but hey its true. The insurance companies have less to insure now, and slip and falls are all over the place.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*30 Days*



Alpha Property;1418621 said:


> they got an $1100 payment comming out jan 28th for snow removal and are cancelling me on the 30th, I'm going to the bank tomarow to put a stop payment on it, they can sue me if they realy care that much. Anyone new that I talked to today said it wouldn't be a problem to do it that quick, I just need to dig up paperwork to send them all and see who's going to be the cheapest and answer my calls the quickest. A couple stood out better than others


I believe they have to give you a min of 30 days notice according to the Insurance Act of Ontario which is online... if you really want to get on their case you can send these folks after them.... http://www.giocanada.org/complaint_form.html

My broker told me he just hates to have to issues with these folks at the Obudsmans office, they did great work for me in the past when I had issues with my insurance....

Goodluck,
Al


----------



## Canplow

ScnicExcellence;1418675 said:


> Yeah a bit contradicitng there, but hey its true. The insurance companies have less to insure now, and slip and falls are all over the place.


What ever happened to just be careful! we all know that ice is slippery snow is cold and we get both and have since the start of time! They should enforce everyone wear studded boots the way they want to make mandatory winter tires! How many of the so called victems are also on welfare? Stupid people make Stupid kids!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Just about 0 here.
places are starting to turn


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1418711 said:


> Just about 0 here.
> places are starting to turn


I just noticed that, I guess I'll go spread some white gold.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Got about 7 cm during the day ice p elledts and it capped off a hour a ago with freezing rain, park lots got a layer of snow on em so Im waiting till early morning to call the team. I think we are over the worst of this one. Now that I thunk it watch what happens, more snow???????????


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

We're rolling out for 10:30.


----------



## Mr.Markus

-3 from +5 an hour ago. TURNING QUICK.


----------



## cet

Temp dropped 10 degrees in 70 minutes here. I don't know what happened this morning but I had 2 caretakers tell me at 6:30 it was running water and at 7:15 it was icy. It was +3 at the time. I think it took that long for the frost to freeze the water. 
I had a slip and fall also. We have this 1 school where they don't want the sidewalks done. Usually it would be full of snow and you wouldn't go there but this year with no snow people keep going. It was ice on the weekend so one of the Town employee's thought he would salt it. This lady slipped in that spot while my salt truck was sitting there waiting for the ok to salt.
Today we put up a snow fence to keep them out for good.


----------



## Grassman09

I've been getting slack from a property I look after but sub out to a friend. They are complaing that salting so far has been too much. 11 salting s so far for the season. They are asking why did we service the property over the holidays while they were closed. 

Someone else signed the contract in the company and a operations VP looked at this month invoice and feels its excessive. I asked what he felt was fair he said half.. I almost fell off my chair.. I thought one or 2 even so they were called for. 

Even if they would have given us a holiday schedule we are still obligated to go by the contract. They had no issues last year. His excuse was we are a small company and nobody looked then. Sounds like they want to go all inclusive or spread it themselves.

Its in a industrial area but all it takes is one clown from somewhere to fall. Who get sued besides me? Does the property owner or tenant get sued as well as me the contractor if something happens?


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1418745 said:


> Temp dropped 10 degrees in 70 minutes here. I don't know what happened this morning but I had 2 caretakers tell me at 6:30 it was running water and at 7:15 it was icy. It was +3 at the time. I think it took that long for the frost to freeze the water.
> I had a slip and fall also. We have this 1 school where they don't want the sidewalks done. Usually it would be full of snow and you wouldn't go there but this year with no snow people keep going. It was ice on the weekend so one of the Town employee's thought he would salt it. This lady slipped in that spot while my salt truck was sitting there waiting for the ok to salt.
> Today we put up a snow fence to keep them out for good.


hAHA I just pictured you snow fencing the entire site.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Crazy wind. Things are drying up fast. It's plus 4 here


----------



## Belleaire Care

*temperature drop!*

Yep,

Temps plummeted just as TWN said..... at 8pm here in Barrie..... sure enough.

Thin ice covering on windshields and a fairly strong wind from NW now. Temp -9c.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Starting my salting now. My old man slipped and fell at a restaurant on friday. He got up and was pissed that he got his coat wet and said some F bombs. My mom phoned me laughing hysterically with him cursing in the background. We made fun of him a bit and then life continued. He worked all weekend and mon/tues. No lawsuits. How is that possible?????......

In your search for insurance, give Brian Reeds @ reeds and associates in lindsay a call. We've used them for years for everyone in my family as well as both Peel construction companies. No insurance is cheap, but they're honest and have even made suggestions to make the policies CHEAPER! Tell him Grant Peel reccomended you to him.


----------



## augustaGM

Drying up nicely around here


----------



## EME 411

Got at least 15cm here and it is still coming down with strong winds now.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

why are you guys salting now. If everything is closed why not wait till early morning and the salt is fresh on lot 
Also the wind might dry it all up. I'm taking it that your worried its goin to freeze and someone will slip on your site


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Yep. Also some places are open. Calling for it to get really really cold now too. If the puddles are melted they'll dry up fast.


----------



## ScnicExcellence

Canplow;1418687 said:


> What ever happened to just be careful! we all know that ice is slippery snow is cold and we get both and have since the start of time! They should enforce everyone wear studded boots the way they want to make mandatory winter tires! How many of the so called victems are also on welfare? Stupid people make Stupid kids!


Lmao, people are a bit dumb but as said before there are now commercials for the lawyers saying they can get you money for a slip fall. i think the lawyers should be held responsible for putting this **** into peoples heads.

These people are a bunch of morons going around suing they are abusing the system. they should be charged with fraud. I don't even want to get started about people on welfare their whole life. i think they should all be drug tested and forced to stop drinking any kind of booze and smoking any cigarettes.

Anyways on all my contracts that i writ up i put in that i am not responsible and the customer takes full responsibility for any kind accidents whether it was because of neglect on my part or not. just need to hide it in there somewhere. This is the best way to make sure it doesn't matter if some dope will try to pull some bull **** like that. you pull out the contract that they signed say here in the *fine print* it says the customer shall hold harmless and indemnify the contractor of any accidents as a result of neglect or any other causes.


----------



## musclecarboy

ScnicExcellence;1418895 said:


> Lmao, people are a bit dumb but as said before there are now commercials for the lawyers saying they can get you money for a slip fall. i think the lawyers should be held responsible for putting this **** into peoples heads.
> 
> These people are a bunch of morons going around suing they are abusing the system. they should be charged with fraud. I don't even want to get started about people on welfare their whole life. i think they should all be drug tested and forced to stop drinking any kind of booze and smoking any cigarettes.
> 
> Anyways on all my contracts that i writ up i put in that i am not responsible and the customer takes full responsibility for any kind accidents whether it was because of neglect on my part or not. just need to hide it in there somewhere. This is the best way to make sure it doesn't matter if some dope will try to pull some bull **** like that. you pull out the contract that they signed say here in the *fine print* it says the customer shall hold harmless and indemnify the contractor of any accidents as a result of neglect or any other causes.


Rarely will someone sign a contract like that if they know it and I would call it a bit sneaky trying to bury it. One thing I find funny is on salt extra contracts they want to call the shot for when to salt but don't want responsibility.


----------



## G.Landscape

Checked the lots at 9 and they definitely needed done around here. not even puddles but generally slipper everywhere, almost fell on my ass in the driveway just getting into the truck.

Saw this lot, what a F'ing mess. Salter was clearly broken and just dumping everything in a line but look like he did the whole lot without noticing.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

G.Landscape;1418912 said:


> Checked the lots at 9 and they definitely needed done around here. not even puddles but generally slipper everywhere, almost fell on my ass in the driveway just getting into the truck.
> 
> Saw this lot, what a F'ing mess. Salter was clearly broken and just dumping everything in a line but look like he did the whole lot without noticing.


Better then no salt


----------



## CGM Inc.

new pavement was a skating ring in any site we have! Old pavement beside it bone dry!
Could tell that any standing water froze right there, dropped quick in temperature....1st forecast for the season they got right


----------



## CGM Inc.

ScnicExcellence;1418895 said:


> Lmao, people are a bit dumb but as said before there are now commercials for the lawyers saying they can get you money for a slip fall. i think the lawyers should be held responsible for putting this **** into peoples heads.
> 
> These people are a bunch of morons going around suing they are abusing the system. they should be charged with fraud. I don't even want to get started about people on welfare their whole life. i think they should all be drug tested and forced to stop drinking any kind of booze and smoking any cigarettes.
> 
> Anyways on all my contracts that i writ up i put in that i am not responsible and the customer takes full responsibility for any kind accidents whether it was because of neglect on my part or not.* just need to hide it in there somewhere*. This is the best way to make sure it doesn't matter if some dope will try to pull some bull **** like that. you pull out the contract that they signed say here in the *fine print* it says the customer shall hold harmless and indemnify the contractor of any accidents as a result of neglect or any other causes.


Not a good basis trying to sell equipment beside the snow factor on it.
I almost guarantee you are still on the hook! Ever had a lawyer verify that clause?


----------



## G.Landscape

CGM Inc.;1418917 said:


> new pavement was a skating ring in any site we have! Old pavement beside it bone dry!


Noticed the exact same thing!! Strange


----------



## CGM Inc.

16 years of service as per Arctic! 
Just got rebuilt, motor went at last plow event!
Serial # 00002


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Wind really picking up from the North West, blowing snow around, Im holding the fort till the guys come in a Four. Good Ol Fashion winter storm


----------



## ScnicExcellence

CGM Inc.;1418922 said:


> Not a good basis trying to sell equipment beside the snow factor on it.
> I almost guarantee you are still on the hook! Ever had a lawyer verify that clause?


I dont sell my equipment on that basis. You can ask anybody that i have talked to for longer then a few minutes. Lets not get into it on that note.

On the other note my insurance company is the ones to tell me to put it in there or they wouldnt insure me. In my contract it is not burried under 500 other small printed paragraphs. Also my customers sign te contracts twice once for the price and then again one more time at the bottom of the clauses stating they read it and understand everything in there. The home owner has insurance and they should be responsible, i even tell my customers it is in there, just some of you seem like you dont want to explain the reasoning behind it. Try it and see what happens. Come back then and tell the results of the trial on it.

You sign many contracts in your life and probably about 90% of people dont know what they are signing. I had a guy sign a loader agreement for a finance and didnt even look at it until i called him for a payment that he thought was due in the middle of the month but was actually due at the first.


----------



## GMC Driver

Alpha Property;1418621 said:


> they got an $1100 payment comming out jan 28th for snow removal and are cancelling me on the 30th, I'm going to the bank tomarow to put a stop payment on it, they can sue me if they realy care that much. Anyone new that I talked to today said it wouldn't be a problem to do it that quick, I just need to dig up paperwork to send them all and see who's going to be the cheapest and answer my calls the quickest. A couple stood out better than others


Steve - check your PM's, call Jeff in Welland. Good guy!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Why do you call for payment? Are you personally financing the equipment to customers? I only ask cuz if I finance a bobcat and don't pay, bobcat won't ever phone. GE money will phone. They pay bobcat outright and carry the loan.


----------



## ScnicExcellence

R.G.PEEL;1419034 said:


> Why do you call for payment? Are you personally financing the equipment to customers? I only ask cuz if I finance a bobcat and don't pay, bobcat won't ever phone. GE money will phone. They pay bobcat outright and carry the loan.


We can finance some customers on certain basis. We dont like to but with being a new company we have to do some things that we would rather not do to get people interested. We are currently in the process of setting up a finance company so then we dont have to deal with it, but in all honesty financing spme equipment at % 15 over 4 years is a good investment sometimes. Learning a lesson for it though, anytime the guy wants something then he uses the line about making the payment or not.

For example he ran out of fuel the other day because the fuel gauge doesnt read until it hits about $25 worth of fuel maybe $30 ( i agree it is odd ) but besides that he ran out of fuel and called me at midnight saying the damn machine has a problem and it broke down in the middle of the street. So i get out of my warm bed at midnight go over there so i can make sure his machine is working for the snow we had. Got there to see he ran out of fuel and couldnt get it running again because he didnt know how and disnt have any tools at all. I bled the line and got it going. He put $7 worth of fuel in it and went to town again plowing with only $7 worth of fuel from complete empty. So i have learned that the complaint was ******** and i gotthere to only fix his mistake but was in a corner because of te payments to be made to us.


----------



## doberman

Snowing fairly good here in Durham Region. Lots are salted from earlier freeze but it looks like another all nighter to "see what happens"

Going on the 27th hour of precipitation. I think if most of it hadn't been rain we would be buried right now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ScnicExcellence;1419043 said:


> ... So i have learned that the complaint was ******** and i gotthere to only fix his mistake but was in a corner because of te payments to be made to us.


Better to set something up with a finance company...when you flog a cheaper product you are bound to attract a certain caliber of customer...but let's face it he still would've woken you up.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Luckily the winds have died down, now its great for a cleanup. Temperature at minus 11 C. Roads are a mess. All our taxdollars are resting in bed.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Winds dried everything up except a few puddles and run off trails. 
Touchups but I didn't salt last night


----------



## buckwheat_la

Sounds like ontario needs some of our cold temps, you guys are welcome to take this -40 crap whenever


----------



## GMC Driver

Not often that we have to deal with streamers off of Lake Huron.


----------



## greywynd

My gravel driveway is literally a skating rink today. Anyone running pickle mix want to give it a shot for me?  115 is sanded this am instead of salt because of the extreme temperature drop last night. 

As far as slip and falls go, my dad fell on an icy lot years ago. Broke his hip, needed surgery. Unfortunately it didn't heal right, so a while later he had a hip replaced. Due to all this there was a loss of income and other expenses. My question, is someone like that supposed to just deal with it financially or what do you guys say?


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver;1419140 said:


> Not often that we have to deal with streamers off of Lake Huron.


If its anything like the one saturday we'll get another 8cm's of unforcasted snow.


----------



## greywynd

Snowing in Scarlem now!


----------



## buckwheat_la

forbidden;1418202 said:


> Woke up to -35 before wind chill today. A week ago it was +15. Now to deal with all the issues from the touch of death yesterday.
> 
> Dead plow
> Dead single stage (new)
> Dead single stage - bad pullcord
> Dead single stage - pullcord handle ripped off
> 
> On the up side, new sweeper for the S160 should be here today and they are giving me a free 7' snow bucket as well for waiting for 1 month. Phone just rang with a offer to buy our old Gravely walk behind sweeper. Sold two out of four Stihl Br420 backpack blowers. Up another employee as the step son just came home from vacation to see his girl back on Hongcouver Island. Might get the shop cleared up so I can work on the dually and sander install in it today as well.
> 
> Now for more snow.....


Welcome to winter in Alberta!!! Even colder today


----------



## schrader

For the guys who want snow you should come here, we got 10cm in the last 2 hours and it's still coming down. Double run for us today


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just blew a trailer tire on the 407 with 4 ton of steps onboard and no jack!!! Grrr.


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1419238 said:


> Just blew a trailer tire on the 407 with 4 ton of steps onboard and no jack!!! Grrr.


Pull the good tire up on a block...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Very good idea markus thanks!


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1419260 said:


> Very good idea markus thanks!


******* jack.


----------



## Triple L

Wishin I had a backblade now eh LOL


----------



## adamhumberview

Grassman09;1418757 said:


> I've been getting slack from a property I look after but sub out to a friend. They are complaing that salting so far has been too much. 11 salting s so far for the season. They are asking why did we service the property over the holidays while they were closed.
> 
> Someone else signed the contract in the company and a operations VP looked at this month invoice and feels its excessive. I asked what he felt was fair he said half.. I almost fell off my chair.. I thought one or 2 even so they were called for.
> 
> Even if they would have given us a holiday schedule we are still obligated to go by the contract. They had no issues last year. His excuse was we are a small company and nobody looked then. Sounds like they want to go all inclusive or spread it themselves.
> 
> Its in a industrial area but all it takes is one clown from somewhere to fall. Who get sued besides me? Does the property owner or tenant get sued as well as me the contractor if something happens?


if he is an employee of the place you are clearing, you can tell him to suck it.. otherwise its your insurance and the property owners


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just bought a new rim/tire and little mrs helpful at the trailer store solved my prob for me. "You've got it overloaded, guys always misjudge the weight they have in those..."

"No, that's not it, I'm well within my weight range. I have 4 tons on a 6 ton trailer"

"Hhave you ever weighed it to know for sure?"

"Yes, when I bought the 4 ton of stone! 10 min before I blew the tire. Hence why I say I have 4 ton in a 6 ton trailer. Clearly there's a problem, but its not overloading."

Already not in the best of moods. Sherlock holmes behind the desk didn't help. Lol


----------



## snowplowchick

She must have been ugly, or you wouldn't be that annoyed. Lol


----------



## musclecarboy

snowplowchick;1419352 said:


> She must have been ugly, or you wouldn't be that annoyed. Lol


LOL. As the iranian guy on family guy says "Iz funny cuz Iz truuuu!"


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1419350 said:


> Just bought a new rim/tire and little mrs helpful at the trailer store solved my prob for me. "You've got it overloaded, guys always misjudge the weight they have in those..."
> 
> "No, that's not it, I'm well within my weight range. I have 4 tons on a 6 ton trailer"
> 
> "Hhave you ever weighed it to know for sure?"
> 
> "Yes, when I bought the 4 ton of stone! 10 min before I blew the tire. Hence why I say I have 4 ton in a 6 ton trailer. Clearly there's a problem, but its not overloading."
> 
> Already not in the best of moods. Sherlock holmes behind the desk didn't help. Lol


She'll be working for MTO next week you know....better to be nice.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

snowplowchick;1419352 said:


> She must have been ugly, or you wouldn't be that annoyed. Lol


or flat like his tire.


----------



## ScnicExcellence

Mr.Markus;1419080 said:


> Better to set something up with a finance company...when you flog a cheaper product you are bound to attract a certain caliber of customer...but let's face it he still would've woken you up.


Yes true i wouldve still got woken up, but he wouldve got a nice bill for the work. Everytime i turn around he wants something else, its crazy. I am going nuts.

We have three finance companies now that want to take us on for leasing and financing. I think i am going to send his finance to a finance company instead tell him the company no longer holds the finance agreements and that it is being transfered to a finance company


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd;1419149 said:


> My gravel driveway is literally a skating rink today. Anyone running pickle mix want to give it a shot for me?  115 is sanded this am instead of salt because of the extreme temperature drop last night.
> 
> As far as slip and falls go, my dad fell on an icy lot years ago. Broke his hip, needed surgery. Unfortunately it didn't heal right, so a while later he had a hip replaced. Due to all this there was a loss of income and other expenses. My question, is someone like that supposed to just deal with it financially or what do you guys say?


Sorry about your dad but more info is needed to see if it's the contractors fault. A lot of variables.


Mr.Markus;1419255 said:


> Pull the good tire up on a block...


You must have some farmer in you. If you don't have a block the stone will work.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Fixed. 

Most ******* move I've done is got my tandem single float stuck with excavator and forming boards on it trying to turn around in a field. Left the machine chained down, swung the bucket over the side, pushed down which lifts that side, put a forming board under, repeat on other side, drove off the ruts, pucked up the boards and gone. That one I was more amused because it cost 0$.


----------



## ScnicExcellence

The slip and fall i mean it happens and sometimes it is an accident, but c'mon this is Canada you should know to be carefull. I think that anybody that is worried about slip and fall for themself should havetheir own coverage on themself. There is no need for the contractor homeowner or business owner to be at fault. If you cannot take your time and be arefull then you dont deserve money for it. If you are being carefull and something happens then there has to be some serius neglect on the owners or contractors part, i have slipped and fell a few times, got mad at myself for not being more carefull and got up and walked away. 

As far as people falling on others property ut happens all the time, hell it happens in the summer too. 

I think that slip and falls should be changed to tripand fall because of the damn sidewalkys with a 2 to 4 inch lift jn them. Then that is 100% neglectfull that it wasnt marked or fixed within 24 hours. 


I have an idea for everyone that will remove you from liability. All the malls and restaurants do it. Slippery when wet signs. Put up a slippery between november and april sign that tells them to be carefull and voila you are off the hook. PeoPle slip all the time on wet floors but you dont see lawsuits like crazy for it unless it wasnt marked. Just put a big sign up at ever entrance to the lot saying the possiblity of ice and could be slippery so be carefull.


----------



## snowplowchick

Insurance companies don't necessarily care if you are liable or not. If a person who slips and falls gets a lawyer, and it gets to a certain stage where a trial is likely, I haven't heard of an insurance company NOT settling with the person. They will pay ten, twenty, fifty thousand to someone represented by a lawyer because it is cheaper than a trial.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I understand and agree with a payout being cheaper, but they should spend 10x the amount on their own lawyers to drag it out in court so its not a quick payday. It would cost more per case, but likely set a precedent leading to far less cases. In Levis quebec, there was literally 1.5" of hardpack on the entire mall lot the whole week I was there. Plows were everywhere, salters were far more rare.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1419429 said:


> I understand and agree with a payout being cheaper, but they should spend 10x the amount on their own lawyers to drag it out in court so its not a quick payday. It would cost more per case, but likely set a precedent leading to far less cases. In Levis quebec, there was literally 1.5" of hardpack on the entire mall lot the whole week I was there. Plows were everywhere, salters were far more rare.


This is a good point. If these post-paid lawyers got the message of "ugh slip and falls take forever to settle" then lots of them wouldn't waste their time on little BS cases, they would only work on the ones they truly knew they had a legitimate shot at winning.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Taking the responsibility off the contractor also will open the door for lowballers!
We still have plenty sites around here that are ice from last night and haven't been touched by Sure G....


----------



## Triple L

How does taking the responcibilty off the contractor open the door to lowballers?


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1419429 said:


> I understand and agree with a payout being cheaper, but they should spend 10x the amount on their own lawyers to drag it out in court so its not a quick payday. It would cost more per case, but likely set a precedent leading to far less cases. In Levis quebec, there was literally 1.5" of hardpack on the entire mall lot the whole week I was there. Plows were everywhere, salters were far more rare.


The insurance companies don't pay out like they use but there are way more claims coming in now. Trip and falls are more of a problem now then slip and falls now. Have you noticed most places have ground down every raised edge on concrete walks and such to avoid tripping, painting speed bump and step up curbs yellow. Site checks and detailed records are the only things that really protect you from paying out. When the lawyer calls for paper work and you send them a binder which includes at min 1 check/day the problem generally goes away. The only problem is until it goes away the black mark sits on your insurance record and if you happen to get up to 3 you might be looking for another line of work.


----------



## snowplowchick

Triple L;1419446 said:


> How does taking the responcibilty off the contractor open the door to lowballers?


Lowballer= no liability insurance


----------



## RAZOR

Did anybody else get snow last night or was I the only lucky one. We had around 6 cm at the house but got around 30cm at the shop which is about 2 km away.


----------



## Triple L

snowplowchick;1419451 said:


> Lowballer= no liability insurance


If the responcibity and risk was removed from us I think we would all be able to lower our prices a bit to become more cost effective... I'd much rather have no responcibily put on me and be able to charge less then get a few pennys more to assime a lot more risk... Wouldn't you?


----------



## CGM Inc.

snowplowchick;1419451 said:


> Lowballer= no liability insurance


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1419484 said:


> If the responcibity and risk was removed from us I think we would all be able to lower our prices a bit to become more cost effective... I'd much rather have no responcibily put on me and be able to charge less then get a few pennys more to assime a lot more risk...


If you take your gross and what your actual liability is for snow, I doubt you'll work for much less.


----------



## Triple L

True enough, well I wouldn't work for much less... Much of what I just typed I deleted on my thoughts of lowballers and who they are LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1419500 said:


> True enough, well I wouldn't work for much less... Much of what I just typed I deleted on my thoughts of lowballers and who they are LOL


----------



## snowplowchick

Triple L;1419500 said:


> True enough, well I wouldn't work for much less... Much of what I just typed I deleted on my thoughts of lowballers and who they are LOL


Well, that's unlike you to hold back. Who are you assuming is a lowballer?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I know you guys talk about tractors and loaders alot
But how much snow can a 1016snowwing clear in an hour 
Can I expect it to plow a 2acre place in an hour thats an easy square push all snow to one edge and a corner ?

I'm trying to see where I could use one and how it could save me time


----------



## Triple L

You shouldn't have any trouble Dean... You need HP anything 60hp and under will be very underpowered


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

well I only got horse shoes. Know where I can find horses. Hahahhaha.


----------



## Canplow

snowplowchick;1419451 said:


> Lowballer= no liability insurance


I dont see how low ballers = no liability ins some small guys would have to pay more for insurance then there 1 or 2 little contracts would pay for the season low ball or not would you pay to plow or plow for free?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Canplow;1419630 said:


> I dont see how low ballers = no liability ins some small guys would have to pay more for insurance then there 1 or 2 little contracts would pay for the season low ball or not would you pay to plow or plow for free?


I wouldn't risk everything I have to plow without it.


----------



## snowplowchick

Canplow, you can't get a municipal or institutional contract without 5 million liability insurance, which costs at least 5 % of your gross. Small Commercial and residential is where most of the lowballers are. I don't do that kind of site so I can't fathom how lowballers think. But I see how it would be easy to get away with in those instances.


----------



## Belleaire Care

Hey Ray,

We got a foot of snow in the south end and just under that in Stroud.... snow came around 3am this morn.

Good thing it was the light stuff!!! Heard there wasn't much in north end Barrie?

Took longer to finish the lots coz of the late start.. most guys were in the same boat !


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Not sure what I did to piss odd karma, my dad took the dunp trailer I just replaced the tire on and took a load of demolition debris to the dump. He ran over a nail, with the tire I just bought!!!! 4 hrs old and picks up a nail!!!! WTF?


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1419790 said:


> Not sure what I did to piss odd karma, my dad took the dunp trailer I just replaced the tire on and took a load of demolition debris to the dump. He ran over a nail, with the tire I just bought!!!! 4 hrs old and picks up a nail!!!! WTF?


Just showing off your new skill to friends.....?:laughing:


----------



## schrader

Belleaire Care;1419733 said:


> Hey Ray,
> 
> We got a foot of snow in the south end and just under that in Stroud.... snow came around 3am this morn.
> 
> Good thing it was the light stuff!!! Heard there wasn't much in north end Barrie?
> 
> Took longer to finish the lots coz of the late start.. most guys were in the same boat !


We got hammered in collingwood, wasn't bad until 6:00 am then it dumped down until noon. We got a good 30cm had to plow everything twice some stuff three times. Love how people can call to complain that no on has been there all morning when you could see you hand in front of your face this morning. Looks like the next storm is going to kick up some more LE.


----------



## ScnicExcellence

CGM Inc.;1419443 said:


> Taking the responsibility off the contractor also will open the door for lowballers!
> We still have plenty sites around here that are ice from last night and haven't been touched by Sure G....


or maybe the companies that do those lots only get paid to plow and the customer decides when the salt goes down. Gee that wouldn't be normal. La,t year there was at 5 times the lots i worked on needed salt and we notified them they needed it they laughed and said no its ok, we don't need to spend the money on that.

how does lowballer=no liability insurance.

i guess all these things make for no liability insurance as well.

customer didn't pay the whole bill = no liability insurance
that company doesn't include salting in their prices = no liability insurance.

C'mon just because someone is cheaper doesn't mean they don't have insurance

The insurance is not only for slip and falls.

you slide your truck into a car in the parking lot without liability ins who pays for it?
you back your truck out into the road and smash the idiot didn't pay attention to your lights and you backing up who covers it? you truck insurance won't if you were plowing at the time.
get into a accident with the plow on the front of your truck, without liability insurance your truck insurance will not cover you.

there are many more reasons to have liability insurance then the slip and falls.


----------



## rooferdave

DEAN!!!!! Have a question for you... my son has a project due that is worth 30% of his mark for the semester, it got erased off his usb stick, we need a recovery program to get the erased files back, there are many out there but I do not know which are sketch and which are legit, I do not mind paying but do not want to be robbed with my credit card info. Can you reccomend what program to use??? ( It is due Friday)

Also I got my new laptop and followed your directions and the malware bytes was a trial version, so should I be paying in 30 days? Appreciate any help as I have a very upset 14 year old here who put a ton of time into this. I will pm you my # if you need.


thanks , Dave


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1419790 said:


> Not sure what I did to piss odd karma, my dad took the dunp trailer I just replaced the tire on and took a load of demolition debris to the dump. He ran over a nail, with the tire I just bought!!!! 4 hrs old and picks up a nail!!!! WTF?


You shouldn't have got a dance from that dirty stripper on Sat night.


----------



## Ant118

wooo got another contract today. was the strangest way of getting it but i guess going to that rona alot and know the guys at the contract desk helps i guess lol.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

rooferdave;1419967 said:


> DEAN!!!!! Have a question for you... my son has a project due that is worth 30% of his mark for the semester, it got erased off his usb stick, we need a recovery program to get the erased files back, there are many out there but I do not know which are sketch and which are legit, I do not mind paying but do not want to be robbed with my credit card info. Can you reccomend what program to use??? ( It is due Friday)
> 
> Also I got my new laptop and followed your directions and the malware bytes was a trial version, so should I be paying in 30 days? Appreciate any help as I have a very upset 14 year old here who put a ton of time into this. I will pm you my # if you need.
> 
> thanks , Dave


Nothing that you really buy online is going to recover that file. They are probably all scams, and you will end up with some fake program or antivirus 2012 hijacker. EasyRecoveryPro is top notch but good luck finding it. If you can save and read the usb stick then he deleted it and it should be in the recycling bin of the computer he deleted it on. If you can't access the usb stick at all its, fried or lost its partitions and wants to be formatted. That mean it got zapped by static, not unplugged properly or just was super cheap. The software I have is decent to get stuff but honestly there isnt enough time. It scans for days, and recovers anything that has ever been on that disk, in raw format. Meaning. The last camera card I recovered for example scanned for 3 days and recovered about 54 pictures, they were perfect looking and atleast the people didnt lose out. I would highly suggest never saving directly to usb. Save to the harddrive first and then copy the file to the usb. Even better is email the file to your self then its saved online also.

as for malware bytes, its a free version. they offer the full version for trial for 30 days. the basic , free version is fine. Infact its so good that we dont leave it on customers computers after we clean then casue we would never get anymore business then. Its that good. Like fix all the problems a 16 year old boy can create on a computer good.


----------



## rooferdave

thanks for the info, he sent the last two paragraphs to the stick and it overwrote his essay he has been able to recover the file but only the two paragraphs that he overwrote the essay with, guess I gotta go to his school tomorrow and plead his case to his teacher for an extention


----------



## ScnicExcellence

there are places, usually camera shops, that will recover the files for you. 

My wife had her phone stolen a while back and the *****es erased the photos of my kids and stuff. i went for hours on end trying to get the photos back, it took me a full day of downloading every software i could find. i usually try the test versions if it works but will not let you save then i would go to a torrent site and download that software to do it. took alot of time. 

If i had my time back now i would just bring to a camera shop to do it for me. they already have the software and get files easy then you could because they already know how to use it. it is only like $10 to $20 to do it.


----------



## Canplow

ScnicExcellence;1419936 said:


> or maybe the companies that do those lots only get paid to plow and the customer decides when the salt goes down. Gee that wouldn't be normal. La,t year there was at 5 times the lots i worked on needed salt and we notified them they needed it they laughed and said no its ok, we don't need to spend the money on that.
> 
> how does lowballer=no liability insurance.
> 
> i guess all these things make for no liability insurance as well.
> 
> customer didn't pay the whole bill = no liability insurance
> that company doesn't include salting in their prices = no liability insurance.
> 
> C'mon just because someone is cheaper doesn't mean they don't have insurance
> 
> The insurance is not only for slip and falls.
> 
> you slide your truck into a car in the parking lot without liability ins who pays for it?
> you back your truck out into the road and smash the idiot didn't pay attention to your lights and you backing up who covers it? you truck insurance won't if you were plowing at the time.
> get into a accident with the plow on the front of your truck, without liability insurance your truck insurance will not cover you.
> 
> there are many more reasons to have liability insurance then the slip and falls.


What about the guy with his personal plow on the front of his truck if hes in an accident its not covered? see alot of them around in storms trying to look busy!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Don't tell a guy to go to a torrent site. That's asking for it
Unless you know where your going and how to clean stuff your just asking for virus hijack popups loss of data corrupted windows


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1419977 said:


> You shouldn't have got a dance from that dirty stripper on Sat night.


Soo...he stayed in Sat night?!!

It was the mechanical bull that he was enamored with if I remember correctly.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Question of the day for everybody. What are you guys applying per acre for salt? I am trying to calculate my numbers and im finding my self around 600-800 lbs/acre depending on conditions and im wondering if im high or low. I know it varies but im looking for an average number, say post plow or light snow accumulation. 

Thanks


----------



## CGM Inc.

ScnicExcellence;1419936 said:


> or maybe the companies that do those lots only get paid to plow and the customer decides when the salt goes down. Gee that wouldn't be normal. La,t year there was at 5 times the lots i worked on needed salt and we notified them they needed it they laughed and said no its ok, we don't need to spend the money on that.
> 
> how does lowballer=no liability insurance.
> 
> i guess all these things make for no liability insurance as well.
> 
> customer didn't pay the whole bill = no liability insurance
> that company doesn't include salting in their prices = no liability insurance.
> 
> C'mon just because someone is cheaper doesn't mean they don't have insurance
> 
> The insurance is not only for slip and falls.
> 
> you slide your truck into a car in the parking lot without liability ins who pays for it?
> you back your truck out into the road and smash the idiot didn't pay attention to your lights and you backing up who covers it? you truck insurance won't if you were plowing at the time.
> get into a accident with the plow on the front of your truck, without liability insurance your truck insurance will not cover you.
> 
> there are many more reasons to have liability insurance then the slip and falls.


Going back to my statement "Taking the responsibility off the contractor also will open the door for lowballers!"

If the contractor is not responsible for slip and falls on a seasonal contract which around here at least 90% are (I had 1 per push quote in 3 years)
You base your price on a seasonal average of say 15 pushes......if I'm not liable obviously I plow less since it costs me money, if salting is inclusive which at least 50% around here are we salt less because it costs me money. Why would I care because there are no consequences against me as a contractor for doing a crap job.

We don't plow and salt just because we like it so much!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Lynden-Jeff;1420246 said:


> Question of the day for everybody. What are you guys applying per acre for salt? I am trying to calculate my numbers and im finding my self around 600-800 lbs/acre depending on conditions and im wondering if im high or low. I know it varies but im looking for an average number, say post plow or light snow accumulation.
> 
> Thanks


1 metric ton per 2.5 acre sounds like a good start. Your about there.


----------



## ScnicExcellence

Canplow;1420186 said:


> What about the guy with his personal plow on the front of his truck if hes in an accident its not covered? see alot of them around in storms trying to look busy!


Even a personal vehicle is not covered, call you insurance agent and ask them if you can put a plow on your own truck without telling the insurance it is there. if you only put on to do your driveway then take it off when you are done you are not in trouble, if you drive around with it on there then yes you can get in trouble from your insurance. they would cancel you or at least send you a nice increase on your insurance.

I am going off what my insurance agent told me.


----------



## ScnicExcellence

CGM Inc.;1420248 said:


> Going back to my statement "Taking the responsibility off the contractor also will open the door for lowballers!"
> 
> If the contractor is not responsible for slip and falls on a seasonal contract which around here at least 90% are (I had 1 per push quote in 3 years)
> You base your price on a seasonal average of say 15 pushes......if I'm not liable obviously I plow less since it costs me money, if salting is inclusive which at least 50% around here are we salt less because it costs me money. Why would I care because there are no consequences against me as a contractor for doing a crap job.
> 
> We don't plow and salt just because we like it so much!


You still have your contract which states what you are responsible for. if you are neglecting the lot then you won't get paid and will loose the contract, suit yourself on that one.

you are only not liable for slip and falls, you can still be liable for other incidents if you are neglecting your job. I personally don't care how others run their business but i do know that if you are the way you said in the above statements then you shouldn't be plowing. If you price your work to the point where you are not making enough to go out for 20 snow falls a year then you are too low. price at say 15 but if you are already loosing money by going for 20 times then you are too low.

This goes for everybody. i am not pointing fingers at anybody.

I also just re-read what you said, it doesn't add up. how does less liability make for low ballers and no liability insurance? you said that you would just do less work you didn't say you won't have insurance now because of it or lower your price.


----------



## ScnicExcellence

MIDTOWNPC;1420219 said:


> Don't tell a guy to go to a torrent site. That's asking for it
> Unless you know where your going and how to clean stuff your just asking for virus hijack popups loss of data corrupted windows


It is not that hard to do, but if you don't know what you are doing you are way better off not touching a torrent site. you can def screw your computer really good.

I have done it a few times and learned my lesson to learn about them before i start playing on them. they are a great resource but can really be messy if you don't understand it.

Proceed with caution on any torrent site.


----------



## JD Dave

ScnicExcellence;1420330 said:


> It is not that hard to do, but if you don't know what you are doing you are way better off not touching a torrent site. you can def screw your computer really good.
> 
> I have done it a few times and learned my lesson to learn about them before i start playing on them. they are a great resource but can really be messy if you don't understand it.
> 
> Proceed with caution on any torrent site.


 You do realize your talking to a guy that owns a computer store and a guy that has fixed or help fixed over 50% of the people computers on this thread. So when he tells Roofer Dave something we tend to believe him. I also agree 100 % with CGM.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

pre-salt time and fingers crossed!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1420637 said:


> fingers crossed!


Keep the spirits up! But you are aware crossing fingers doesn't help Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

I don't normally pre salt but this one seems timed stupid so I went out at 5:00 and did the busier sites.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

crossing legs? Something! Anything!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I heard if you write the alphabet ,cross and uncross your fingers and put some effort into it you have a shot......


----------



## orenlasko

Still a little early to salt me thinks. I'm gonna wait it out a bit... I think Jon's just looking for something to do... He's visited everyone one the site already. Twice.


----------



## CGM Inc.

We still have residue and salt on the ground to cover +1cm at least....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I would say we do as well, just the drop in temps after worry me.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Lets see how today turns out!...1-3cms from aprox 10am-2pm. I hate day time snowfalls!!


----------



## Belleaire Care

Yep, looks like more squalls later today... in the evening, night time.


----------



## GMC Driver

E Maintenance;1420696 said:


> Lets see how today turns out!...1-3cms from aprox 10am-2pm. I hate day time snowfalls!!


As do I - but I'll take the mid-day storm over the 4-8 am storms. Still calling for 5-10 cm here.


----------



## snowplowchick

I'm glad that I presalted.

Are you guys crossing your fingers for snow, or hoping you don't get any?


----------



## schrader

Belleaire Care;1420701 said:


> Yep, looks like more squalls later today... in the evening, night time.


Looks like EC is trying to cover there butt after the 30cm off snow yesterday that they didn't see coming. Wait and see.


----------



## orenlasko

It's coming. By the looks of it, fast moving and should drop I'm guessing 3-5 cm before its through... Probably hit the GTA by 11am or so. Give or take a few hour, and cm's...


----------



## ScnicExcellence

JD Dave;1420580 said:


> You do realize your talking to a guy that owns a computer store and a guy that has fixed or help fixed over 50% of the people computers on this thread. So when he tells Roofer Dave something we tend to believe him. I also agree 100 % with CGM.


You do realize i was agreeing with what he said, because i know what he said is true and have been through it. I was not disagreeing i was just sayingto proceed with caution if anyone is going to do it.

As far as agreeing with CGM you think just because there is no liability on you for slip and falls your service that you uPhold and built your company on should be thrown out the door. Honestly i thought that some people were better then that. Or are you saying that because people wouldnt be responsible for slip and falls there will be more low ballers? I just dont understand how there would be more lowballers, it is not lowballing if it is competitive to what you are going to do for the people.

For example

You plan on giving **** service from th get, so you give a lower price to get the job and think who cares i am not reaponsible for slip and falls so why een bother doing what should be done? ( bad ethics )


----------



## rooferdave

CGM Inc.;1420254 said:


> 1 metric ton per 2.5 acre sounds like a good start. Your about there.


Sonic....this is what JD was agreeing with, not the lowball thing... Go back and look again,


----------



## CGM Inc.

ScnicExcellence;1420720 said:


> As far as agreeing with CGM you think just because there is no liability on you for slip and falls your service that you uPhold and built your company on should be thrown out the door.


My motivates to own a business:
#1: Pride to call it mine!
#2: Make money!

If you have pride in what you do you do a good job, that reflects to customers.
That also reflects into making money at the end.

I also know we are doing to good of a job in comparison to most contractors (not all of them!)

Someone on here said a while back that 50% of salt is spread to prevent liability.
If we don't have liability obviously I safe the 50% salt and call it profit!

Why don't we just leave it like that we are going in circles.


----------



## rooferdave

ScnicExcellence;1420720 said:


> You do realize i was agreeing with what he said, because i know what he said is true and have been through it. I was not disagreeing i was just sayingto proceed with caution if anyone is going to do it.****************************************************************************************************************************************************************
> 
> ( bad ethics )


It might not be too late to edit this!!!

on edit I guess it is too late


----------



## rooferdave

CGM Inc.;1420643 said:


> Keep the spirits up! But you are aware crossing fingers doesn't help Thumbs Up


actually it has been proven that clicking your heels 3 times actually helps...


----------



## DeVries

The way the wind is blowing we could see some enhanced lake effect. Calling for 1-3 here but I wouldn't be surprised if there will be more than that.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*2cm in an hour*

2cm in the past hour, heavy stuff passing to the south to London and Brantford areas....


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1420747 said:


> My motivates to own a business:
> #1: Pride to call it mine!
> #2: Make money!
> 
> If you have pride in what you do you do a good job, that reflects to customers.
> That also reflects into making money at the end.
> 
> I also know we are doing to good of a job in comparison to most contractors (not all of them!)
> 
> Someone on here said a while back that 50% of salt is spread to prevent liability.
> If we don't have liability obviously I safe the 50% salt and call it profit!
> 
> Why don't we just leave it like that we are going in circles.


If you dont spread the other 50% you wount need liability insurance tobegin with cause your gonna be out of business from loosing all your contracts from doing a crap job so how much are you profiting then? It was once said, all in contracts are the quickest way to work yourself out of the business cause of being too cheap to spread the proper amount of salt... To make more money you need to do good work and prove yourself or else your just fighting a downhill battle...

Large companies are notorious for lowballing, Im pretty sure they all have liability insurance... In order for them to get large quick they obviously are lowballing... It comes down to what is considered lowballing when its all said and done... Is lowballing when you dont get the job and say oh, that guys a lowballer... Because he plows with prehistoric trucks from the 80's and then complains when they break but he's still making money cause his overhead is lower... Or is lowballing when someone has the tools and equipment to do the work faster and more efficently and still makes alot of money but because you dont have that kinda stuff you say he's a lowballer... Lowballing has NOTHING to do with liability insurance in the whole scheme of things and like it was said, if we didnt have insurance we most likely wouldnt plow for much less tobegin with...


----------



## Canplow

StratfordPusher;1420790 said:


> 2cm in the past hour, heavy stuff passing to the south to London and Brantford areas....


Dont let em fool ya its not that heavy steady light fluffy stuff need some more before we got out! let is snow!


----------



## musclecarboy

Canplow;1420793 said:


> Dont let em fool ya its not that heavy steady light fluffy stuff need some more before we got out! let is snow!


I'm pretty sure he meant that it was falling heavier (darker green on the radar) that way, not that the actual snow was heavier


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Correct*



musclecarboy;1420802 said:


> I'm pretty sure he meant that it was falling heavier (darker green on the radar) that way, not that the actual snow was heavier


2-points, your correct... darker green

thanks Al


----------



## Canplow

musclecarboy;1420802 said:


> I'm pretty sure he meant that it was falling heavier (darker green on the radar) that way, not that the actual snow was heavier


I realize what he said I read his post and replied Its steady fluffy and not crazy heavy wet going to break shovel type snow. Just saying Im south of london and dark blue does not mean its the worst it has the potential to be.it usually is bad in the darker areas but in this case it isnt . But non the less let it F-in dump


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Looks to be a C-1 event here in the tropics. Anyone down wind of the lakes in the LES areas might get a good amount by looking at the radar off of lake Michigan Going to get very cold tonight on the backside so salt might not be working so good. 

Any event which comes in on the early moring commute is a automatic pre salt for me. Nothing better than making a quick lap before anyone is up. Salting the handicap areas and parking grids extra good calms my nerves for I know there will be something under there feet other than snow. Most of my stuff is only empty for a few hours a night 4AM-7AM so I make the best of my working times.


----------



## CGM Inc.

the way it is blowing the pre-salt would have blown away by now...
But it started to snow, this will be ugly with the wind for sidewalks.


----------



## Canplow

StratfordPusher;1420804 said:


> 2-points, your correct... darker green
> 
> thanks Al


I also believe darker green is rain and draker blue is snow facts are facts and its to cold to rain!


----------



## snowplowchick

Canplow;1420812 said:


> I also believe darker green is rain and draker blue is snow facts are facts and its to cold to rain!


http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/national/weather-radar


----------



## musclecarboy

snowplowchick;1420821 said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/national/weather-radar


This is the one I was referring to. Accu has a different scale than EC. 
http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WSO


----------



## Canplow

Thank you for proving my point!


----------



## Canplow

musclecarboy;1420823 said:


> This is the one I was referring to. Accu has a different scale than EC.
> http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WSO


There is no green over ontario That is blue! Thumbs Upand the scale shows what is what unless you are colour blind then listed to the forcast!


----------



## snowplowchick

Canplow;1420824 said:


> Thank you for proving my point!


What point?

If you just look at the top left corner of the radar picture on environment canada, it says the type of precipitation. It says PRECIP-SNOW. Same as the graph on the right. SNOW.


----------



## Canplow

snowplowchick;1420832 said:


> What point?
> 
> If you just look at the top left corner of the radar picture on environment canada, it says the type of precipitation. It says PRECIP-SNOW. Same as the graph on the right. SNOW.


Thats exactly what I said Green=rain Red =ice Blue = snow :laughing:


----------



## snowplowchick

Canplow;1420834 said:


> Thats exactly what I said Green=rain Red =ice Blue = snow :laughing:


I think I must be dumb.


----------



## Canplow

snowplowchick;1420821 said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/national/weather-radar


This was the link I looked at as well as weather network! Sorry I did not look at E C


----------



## musclecarboy

snowplowchick;1420836 said:


> I think I must be dumb.


I must say.... I'm lost.


----------



## ScnicExcellence

Triple L;1420791 said:


> If you dont spread the other 50% you wount need liability insurance tobegin with cause your gonna be out of business from loosing all your contracts from doing a crap job so how much are you profiting then? It was once said, all in contracts are the quickest way to work yourself out of the business cause of being too cheap to spread the proper amount of salt... To make more money you need to do good work and prove yourself or else your just fighting a downhill battle...
> 
> Large companies are notorious for lowballing, Im pretty sure they all have liability insurance... In order for them to get large quick they obviously are lowballing... It comes down to what is considered lowballing when its all said and done... Is lowballing when you dont get the job and say oh, that guys a lowballer... Because he plows with prehistoric trucks from the 80's and then complains when they break but he's still making money cause his overhead is lower... Or is lowballing when someone has the tools and equipment to do the work faster and more efficently and still makes alot of money but because you dont have that kinda stuff you say he's a lowballer... Lowballing has NOTHING to do with liability insurance in the whole scheme of things and like it was said, if we didnt have insurance we most likely wouldnt plow for much less tobegin with...


Thanks for understanding. Glad someone understands what i was talking about


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Dumping white*

Call it what ever you like, It's dumping white at the moment and the EC radar is DARK GREEN... ...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Green means money.
And I'm color blind so I just smell it.


----------



## greywynd

Something certainly has an odour to it! Got the morning in on our wall project, now gonna grab some lunch, and go to Brooklin for a bit. From what I see in Scarlem/Ajax at least it's looking like a scrape tonight. Between 1-2 cm's now on the roads and lots here now.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Can't even see my hand infront of my face. And they issued a snow squall for us. I hope their 5cm prediction is wrong and we get 25
I've been ready since June. I would love to haul snow


----------



## schrader

MIDTOWNPC;1421119 said:


> Can't even see my hand infront of my face. And they issued a snow squall for us. I hope their 5cm prediction is wrong and we get 25
> I've been ready since June. I would love to haul snow


I'll trade my 30cm for your 5cm, we just had 30cm two days ago. Strange day here, one minute it's snowing so hard you can't see your hand in front of your face then nothing but bright sunshine.


----------



## CGM Inc.

schrader;1421201 said:


> . Strange day here, one minute it's snowing so hard you can't see your hand in front of your face then nothing but bright sunshine.


Same here...came down like a MOFO! And sunshine and nothing 2 minutes later.


----------



## CGM Inc.

ScnicExcellence;1420965 said:


> Thanks for understanding. Glad someone understands what i was talking about


Because you Guys are from Kitchener and I'm from Waterloo :salute:
Next time I buy you a


----------



## ScnicExcellence

CGM Inc.;1421223 said:


> Because you Guys are from Kitchener and I'm from Waterloo :salute:
> Next time I buy you a


Lmao. At lease we can all laugh at it. There is at least some understanding and midpoint between what we are all talking about. Everybody looks at things differently.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*10cm*

One of the biggie snowfalls so far this season....10cm of light white stuff.lol....

Big bonus of the day was picking up a new customer with 250,000 sq feet of asphalt and a 2" trigger  to plow and sand.... now time to hire a sub and juggle the snow list again to free up more tractor time..

Nap time, gotta go out and do it all over again.....


----------



## Canplow

How many acres is 250 000sq/ft just wondering 6-7 is that right an acre is 209x209?


----------



## forbidden

For the good news of the day.....

I asked my wife to do a neked snow dance, I see it worked awesome for you guys out west of Alberta and in Ontario. Unfortunately out here, we are stuck at 30 below and no snow in sight. 

Now for the bad thing. Some a$$hole put sand in our oil resevoir on one of our plows. Piss me right off. Someone has a death wish. I am not exactly small and I have zero patience for idiots who do things like this. Hope he comes by again after 11pm and before 6am so I can catch him in the act.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Do you have that dance on video? Only want to know how it goes is all......

We had someone do sand in the tank of an excavator in 07. Then they threw the cap away, opened the door and threw about 6 shovels of B gravel in the cab$nothing worse than pointless vadalism. At least we weren't the other company on that site whose 450 deere got started, picked up a full bucket of B and dumped it on their roller!!!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Perfect night for a little ClearLane or Thawrox.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1421571 said:


> Perfect night for a little ClearLane or Thawrox.


Yes it is!


----------



## peterng

Canplow;1421456 said:


> How many acres is 250 000sq/ft just wondering 6-7 is that right an acre is 209x209?


it's about 6 acres. I think 220x220' roughly 43560 sq. ft. to the acre but thats all from a faint memory of days long ago surveying in New Hampshire.
Pete


----------



## JD Dave

Canplow;1421456 said:


> How many acres is 250 000sq/ft just wondering 6-7 is that right an acre is 209x209?


5.7...............43560 sq/ft in an acre.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

And how many soybeans fit on 5.7 acres? And if there's 200 mm of rain and the price is high, how many horsepower can a chevy diesel produce? 

I heard that's on the math final at caledon high schools.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Well it was a big week for snow here in the Valley. Worked alot , didnt sleep much. Breakdowns none except I was pruning a few branches off of trees with my plow and busted a marker/steel whip on the plow. Oh well get the welder out again. 2 snow squalls blew in 4cm of snow, so I will be at it all nite, call in the sidewalk crew in the morning. Some parking lots got soft because it warmed up to minus 7C. We are not big in salting lots here in Renfrew , so when you get a chance to get it back to the black ya take it.I think thats it for the squalls reaching Renfrew. Gonna get colder. Sorry to hear about the vandalism. Ive got one old tractor that only can go 8Km an hour cuz 4 gear is bashed. Still slep into town with it during the heavy storms. One of my guys suggested I leave it at one of the malls, No Way your best insurance is(not a insurance broker) getting it back to the yard, where there is some teeth awaiting a unwelcome visitor.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Now its all said and done...... 5 inches down! payup*_


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I hired a Deere 7320 tonight with a1016 snowwing
And I'm dumbfounded. Tractor jack put me to shame
He has no work cause someone else took all his jobs. 
So I brought him onboard Wow


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Not really deep enough to warrant plowing in most of my lots but a bit much for just salt. 

I've got 1 blade (mark) out and I'm in the salter, not worth bringing everyone in, wed be done on 45 min and everyone would be pissed. 2 of us for a full shift will do


----------



## Triple L

FULL JAGG of frozen salt.... Crap!!!


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1421837 said:


> I hired a Deere 7320 tonight with a1016 snowwing
> And I'm dumbfounded. Tractor jack put me to shame
> He has no work cause someone else took all his jobs.
> So I brought him onboard Wow


Green with envy eh? You wonder what you did before without it. For light snowfalls they are fast but heavy snow and drifts its takes a bit longer but still waaaay faster then a truck.

Stupid unfrozen lakes and the winds earlier kept snowing. 2 full rounds of salt some places 3. Have 2 yards forzen salt stuck to the inside of the dump box. Driver said there was no snow in the box when he loaded up...


----------



## snowplowchick

Still salting.

Midtown, when are you going to buy one, now that you know what you're missing? Lol


----------



## Triple L

12L of rainex and a sledge hammed did the trick... Running treated salt tonight now hahaha


----------



## snowplowchick

... ... ...


----------



## greywynd

Bite to eat, change the clothes, and back out to head to the day job! 

I felt like a city plow driver tonight, drop the blade and try to wear out the cutting edge. Last lot I hit, one of the smallest, had more snow than any other site, it's open to the north and it must have been drifting just right. Still only 3-4" in a couple areas, and some of it totally bare. I've 'spot salted' before, don't really recall 'spot plowing' except the odd time doing cleanup stuff a day or two after an event where cars had been parked.


----------



## Alpha Property

we got prob 3-4inches down here, by time it stopped at 5 it made for a nice quitet time running through the night, my favorite time to plow. 
The farmer thats driving my other truck was out spreading on a field of his, got stuck, the tractor they called out to pull him broke down on the road on the way to pull him out, they had to call annother tractor to pull that one home and then pull him out. So he was going to start at 5ish but didn't get rolling till just after 10. We both finnished up around 3 am. Everything went pritty good.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1421837 said:


> I hired a Deere 7320 tonight with a1016 snowwing
> And I'm dumbfounded. Tractor jack put me to shame
> He has no work cause someone else took all his jobs.
> So I brought him onboard Wow


Puts a smile on your face 
Most likely your piece of asset by the end of the season wesport


----------



## CGM Inc.

snowplowchick;1421880 said:


> Still salting.


Lots of people are still out salting!
Certain lowballer sites are still untouched from yesterday and Tuesday weather 
Must be the way the contract is written :laughing:


----------



## snowplowchick

CGM Inc.;1422054 said:


> Lots of people are still out salting!
> Certain lowballer sites are still untouched from yesterday and Tuesday weather
> Must be the way the contract is written :laughing:


Lol. I'm a girl AND a lowballer.

I made more money than you though, that liability insurance you pay sure takes a dent out of your bottom line.( Insert laughing smiley)


----------



## Mr.Markus

Full push and salt here but only just made trigger of 2". Some of the sites were burned off with the treated from yesterday, just a re apply to kick it up. Quite surprised not to see more black sites out there today this one was over in plenty of time to have sites looking nice for sun up.


----------



## ScnicExcellence

Weather network say 20 to 30 cm of snow for next thursday i say it will be down to maybe only 1-3 cm


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Good ad*



MIDTOWNPC;1421837 said:


> I hired a Deere 7320 tonight with a1016 snowwing
> And I'm dumbfounded. Tractor jack put me to shame
> He has no work cause someone else took all his jobs.
> So I brought him onboard Wow


Good addition, you can't go wrong hiring that combo.... I could not be in business with a 
pair of Horst snow-wings  watching my back...

I had the first 10-16 Horst in town a few years ago, seems like they are catching
on as almost everyone has one now.... hate copy-cats  lol

Pics of clean-up last night...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Very nice!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Very Jealous!!!


----------



## 3ipka

Quick scrape and a salt for us as well. Had the pleasure of picking up my new Boss 8' SS today. She's a beauty. Ill post more pictures in my picture thread.


----------



## DeVries

Looks like the lake is preparing us for a good dump tonight by the way the moisture is getting sucked up by the clouds.
Looks like a warm start to the week though.


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1421863 said:


> FULL JAGG of frozen salt.... Crap!!!


What the h3ll is a jagg anyways?


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Nice*



3ipka;1422289 said:


> Quick scrape and a salt for us as well. Had the pleasure of picking up my new Boss 8' SS today. She's a beauty. Ill post more pictures in my picture thread.


Nice unit, you might want to check the welds on your wings, bought two sets this year and
the welds and bracing where crap, took them to a weld shop and had them beefed up
and the welds fixed....

They work great >>>

Congrats and enjoy...


----------



## StratfordPusher

*2 hour push*



JD Dave;1421708 said:


> 5.7...............43560 sq/ft in an acre.


Horst 10-16' swingwing did it in a 2 hour push last night, pretty good for our first time plowing it
I thought... some areas had blown in with 24" of snow....

Good money maker...


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1422413 said:


> What the h3ll is a jagg anyways?


I guess its a local term haha... Even when my buddy pulled up and seen me dumping the washer fluid in he was like "oh buddy, got yourself a frozen jagg on there eh LOL"

A jagg is when you have a full load on your vehicle... When you have a full jagg on it would be 2 yards of salt on your pickup... When used in contex, buddy would pull up and be "oh buddy u got a nice jagg on there very nice, very nice... Making some dollars today hahaha"

Or "I seen buddy pulling out of the depot today, he had a jagg on there, truck sittin like this ./. Bumper dragging on the ground what a guy hahaha"


----------



## 3ipka

Thanks for the heads up Stratford. Was curious when you picked up the case tractor, I thought you were only running kubota's. What made you switch?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It's like Newfoundland, only with Blackberries


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1422556 said:


> I guess its a local term haha... Even when my buddy pulled up and seen me dumping the washer fluid in he was like "oh buddy, got yourself a frozen jagg on there eh LOL"
> 
> A jagg is when you have a full load on your vehicle... When you have a full jagg on it would be 2 yards of salt on your pickup... When used in contex, buddy would pull up and be "oh buddy u got a nice jagg on there very nice, very nice... Making some dollars today hahaha"
> 
> Or "I seen buddy pulling out of the depot today, he had a jagg on there, truck sittin like this ./. Bumper dragging on the ground what a guy hahaha"


Or "Look at that idiot, he left a full jag of salt on when the temps plummeted"


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Welcome*



3ipka;1422574 said:


> Thanks for the heads up Stratford. Was curious when you picked up the case tractor, I thought you were only running kubota's. What made you switch?


Traded off the 2004 M100 Kubota, got offered a deal I could not refuse on a 2yr old Case with all the bells and whisles with 400 hours, weighs 3500lbs more then the Kubota. It handles the plow weight much better and pushes snow like a tropper...

Happy I made the trade so far........


----------



## Triple L

LOL nice! You guys are picking up the term quick... I wasn't the only one... Aman did the same thing... Smart guys think alike LOL


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Hehehehhehehe*



JD Dave;1422592 said:


> Or "Look at that idiot, he left a full jag of salt on when the temps plummeted"


Just about fell off my chair... lol.... you only do that once as it sucks trying to free up the salter
when you need it most.....

Dave, do you know the shipping weight of a 16' Ebling.....??

Thanks Al


----------



## JD Dave

StratfordPusher;1422602 said:


> Just about fell off my chair... lol.... you only do that once as it sucks trying to free up the salter
> when you need it most.....
> 
> Dave, do you know the shipping weight of a 16' Ebling.....??
> 
> Thanks Al


825 lbs..................


----------



## Canplow

half an inch on the ground in about 45 mins


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1422592 said:


> Or "Look at that idiot, he left a full jag of salt on when the temps plummeted"


It's with a double G, J....whaaaat upp?

0 Lbs if you sell it to a guy who picks it up...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

And off we go again. I think it is just a touch up with a salting.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1422643 said:


> And off we go again. I think it is just a touch up with a salting.


 You're falling behind Jon, I heard the LE was on you on the news before I heard it from you. That was a first. TSK TSK.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, I have been watching it since 4. Not to worry!


----------



## Canplow

To put the plow on or not to? have not had to yet! If I do it will probably will stop so I think I will wait! Its still snowing pretty good!


----------



## adamhumberview

nothing here in woodbridge yet.. nothing close to the 427 yet


----------



## doberman

A little worried to take the plow off tonite. Get around faster salting without it but.......


----------



## Canplow

doberman;1422730 said:


> A little worried to take the plow off tonite. Get around faster salting without it but.......


Hell Im worried to put it on could be a bad Omen haven't been out yet! Toes are crossed , clicked heals 3 times, and drying out chicken wish bones ! any other good luck ideas? cant afford a snow maker!


----------



## alpine692003

What a good week we had in BC ... i wish we had more


----------



## Canplow

alpine692003;1422767 said:


> What a good week we had in BC ... i wish we had more


Send it this WAY!!!!!!tymusic


----------



## alpine692003

No Way .. Im trying to keep it all for us and not share ....... I want more prsport


----------



## Canplow

alpine692003;1422779 said:


> No Way .. Im trying to keep it all for us and not share ....... I want more prsport


ok send SOME this way you can keep some!payup:salute:


----------



## musclecarboy

Damn I just cleaned my plows, FF'd them and put them away nicely in the garage. We're on that borderline of plowing but with minus double-digit temps, maybe it's a plow event.


----------



## Elite_Maint

where there is salt nothing is sticking....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Not in Scarborough, you would have to heavy heavy salt, we are doing a full run.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1422986 said:


> Not in Scarborough, you would have to heavy heavy salt, we are doing a full run.


Your plowing?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yep, we have a decent amount down, west end has less then east end


----------



## Elite_Maint

looks like mostly a good salting for tonight...under 2cm's


----------



## doberman

Comin down good in oshawa. So much for "scattered flurries". another hour of this and its a plow.


----------



## doberman

Just lookin at my notes. In 8 days this will be 3 plows and 7 salts for us. Been a busy week. Dry spell is officially over.


----------



## musclecarboy

A good app of salt did the trick. All water at dufferin/steeles


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

There is an easy 4 inches on my railing. And it's a weekend so all my factories are closed
I got a 1016 smile on right now. 

Those resis will be ringing the phone today too. 
It's comming down hard


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Nice, Resi plus closed factories makes a happy dean!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I lost a day somewhere, thought it was Friday so I went out at 2 and salted my commercials, -2 cm here. Oh well.

That looks like it's been stalled over Dean for a bit.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grounds guys is still sleeping. Guess he trusted the weatherman and expected flurries
Merry Christmas Snowing so hard. We are pushing everything that's open. 
Tractor jack can have the factories later. I'll be making a few videos hopefully.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1423141 said:


> Grounds guys is still sleeping. Guess he trusted the weatherman and expected flurries
> Merry Christmas Snowing so hard. We are pushing everything that's open.
> Tractor jack can have the factories later. I'll be making a few videos hopefully.


They push the school beside us! Maybe he should call his buddy in Coburg


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Just flurries in Renfrew overnite Some site checks here and there, guess I got to make sure the drains are open for the rain expected Monday. Just had a nice rest after 28hours running machinery.


----------



## Alpha Property

just around an inch here, maybe a little less, most of niagara looks the same


----------



## Canplow

Right on missed our 2" trigger again wtf mother nature maybe some per pushs will call being lazy and I can plow for the first time this year! if not sit and wait for more snow this sucks!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1422996 said:


> Yep, we have a decent amount down, west end has less then east end


Salt did the trick my way.


----------



## rooferdave

here's a question, I have my loader on site with an 8 ft bucket and its about 6 ft high and 3 deep, why would I put a pusher on it? Just wondering as all I do is start it and move it back and forth for a few mins nothing to push yet


----------



## CGM Inc.

What a gorgeous day!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

So a week later (last night) I spent 8 hours in Emerg and after and xray we find out I fractured my ankle and didnt just sprain it

Nothing like being awoken on a Saturday morning by a tennant at an ex client's property telling us how " horrible and terrible of a job we're doing this year!!!!" (say with arabic accent). 

This was his 4th call to us this year!!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Dave, your bucket 8' bucket will carry a similar amount as an 8' pusher. If it handles an 8' bucket though it can prob pusj12'+ pusher. You're not maximizing your equipment with the bucket. Also, when you plow with the bucket, see if you can figure out why all the manholes smell like blood? Answer: because your nose will smash the windshield everytime you find one. Good luck!!


----------



## rooferdave

thanks Grant, I think at this time of the year it may not be worth it to get one, guess I should wait for off season to buy 1 (or three to outfit the ones I don't even use this year) have you got a pattern to make them or any ideas? I have a shop, welders and a spray booth so I could perhaps make them.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I ripped off bobcat's design, just used heavier metal on everything. Even thouth a box is not all that involved, I wouldn't recommend trying without a metal shop. Shears, punches, rollers and crane are as important as the welder.

I think I'm gonna make another one for my track loader. Last night was the first push with the polar tracks and Tony (the driver) said its got awesome traction. Its pretty slow but he thinks with the new tracks, it can handle a 12'. 

The ones I built ppm got their strength tested. When I bolted them together I used an impact gun but no locktite. Jons guuys were using it on thurs. Night and one of the bolts at the bottom of the mount came loose. It was essentially like taking the hinge pin out of one loader arm and using it. Tons of lecerage on the other side twisting. The driver finisjed up for two more hours like that! It tweaked it maybe 3 degrees but jon and I straightened it and used loc tite this time!!! When we were buikding it, I told my bro in law to just copy bobcat and make the mount out of 1/2" steel. He used 3/4" and doubled the plates up to make it beefier. Good thing! If we did that with my bobcat one, only one side mounted, I bet it would tear off. Moral of the story, I'm an idiot and need to always use loctite but the plow is extremely strong. 

I'm gonna drive the 650 and see if it really grips strong enough for a 12 and if it does I'll be building one. Maybe we can split some big sheets of steel.


----------



## rooferdave

well I have just under 10,000 sq ft a 2.5 ton chain, fall two forklifts and I am just looking for a plasma cutter, also have a 20 ton punch press and some assorted steel benders it was a railing shop and I bought their equipment and stock with the place, thinking it could be done, you should come down and have a look, I also have some steel connections for plate, for little things I have a 16 gauge brake, box and pan 20 gauge and a slitter


----------



## peterng

we've got almost an inch of rain forecast for Tuesday. That should be helpfull. 

I've been content with the amount of ice control we have had to contend with. It's a daily chore trying to keep people upright.
Pete


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1423286 said:


> So a week later (last night) I spent 8 hours in Emerg and after and xray we find out I fractured my ankle and didnt just sprain it
> 
> Nothing like being awoken on a Saturday morning by a tennant at an ex client's property telling us how " horrible and terrible of a job we're doing this year!!!!" (say with arabic accent).
> 
> This was his 4th call to us this year!!!


Can't believe you took a week to figure that out, must have been a trying week.

Next time he calls play this in your head to make yourself laugh.


----------



## musclecarboy

Mr.Markus;1423384 said:


> Can't believe you took a week to figure that out, must have been a trying week.
> 
> Next time he calls play this in your head to make yourself laugh.


This is the best character IMO


----------



## musclecarboy

Here's a zero tolerance property I took care of last year. He has it for 40% less than I did it for and I think its starting to show.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1423337 said:


> I ripped off bobcat's design, just used heavier metal on everything. Even thouth a box is not all that involved, I wouldn't recommend trying without a metal shop. Shears, punches, rollers and crane are as important as the welder.
> 
> I think I'm gonna make another one for my track loader. Last night was the first push with the polar tracks and Tony (the driver) said its got awesome traction. Its pretty slow but he thinks with the new tracks, it can handle a 12'.
> 
> The ones I built ppm got their strength tested. When I bolted them together I used an impact gun but no locktite. Jons guuys were using it on thurs. Night and one of the bolts at the bottom of the mount came loose. It was essentially like taking the hinge pin out of one loader arm and using it. Tons of lecerage on the other side twisting. The driver finisjed up for two more hours like that! It tweaked it maybe 3 degrees but jon and I straightened it and used loc tite this time!!! When we were buikding it, I told my bro in law to just copy bobcat and make the mount out of 1/2" steel. He used 3/4" and doubled the plates up to make it beefier. Good thing! If we did that with my bobcat one, only one side mounted, I bet it would tear off. Moral of the story, I'm an idiot and need to always use loctite but the plow is extremely strong.
> 
> I'm gonna drive the 650 and see if it really grips strong enough for a 12 and if it does I'll be building one. Maybe we can split some big sheets of steel.


You don't need a shear or punches or a crane to make a pusher blade. All you need is a welder and a set of torches and a good drill. We've made a 9ft, 10,ft, 12ft and a 19ft pusher. They were all steel trip also. They worked well but we ended up trading them in on Horst pushers about 8 year ago. The spring loaded end plates on the Horst pushers allow you to clean flush to curbs is the reason we decided to get rid of them. Also forget the locktite, use lock nuts on every bolt and hammer the heck out of the bolt end when your tightening.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1423286 said:


> So a week later (last night) I spent 8 hours in Emerg and after and xray we find out I fractured my ankle and didnt just sprain it
> 
> Nothing like being awoken on a Saturday morning by a tennant at an ex client's property telling us how " horrible and terrible of a job we're doing this year!!!!" (say with arabic accent).
> 
> This was his 4th call to us this year!!!


Hopefully it feels better soon.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Do you have any pics of the 19 dave?

The bolts thread into a 4'x 1.5" rod that allows the plow to float, its not a bolt where it comes out the end or you're right about the lockers. Used lockers on the others.

Also right on not needing a punch or crane but having one is sure nicer than drilling 30 holes and makes assembly easy!


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1423425 said:


> Do you have any pics of the 19 dave?
> 
> The bolts thread into a 4'x 1.5" rod that allows the plow to float, its not a bolt where it comes out the end or you're right about the lockers. Used lockers on the others.
> 
> Also right on not needing a punch or crane but having one is sure nicer than drilling 30 holes and makes assembly easy!


I'll see if I have any pics. We didn't build the 19ft heavy enough and the frame got tweaked enough that it limited the the tripping mechanism. Building the trip part was the hardest part and it heavy enough on the smaller blades but not on the bigger ones. I do agree on having the more tools the better but for most jobs you can't really justify buying things for one or two jobs a year. Plus most people don't have unlimited space to store the stuff. Unless you need something specialized I think your better off to buy an old brand name pusher and then just refurbish it but that's just my take on things. Hard to put a price on R and D and brand name stuff has some resale value.


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1423410 said:


> Here's a zero tolerance property I took care of last year. He has it for 40% less than I did it for and I think its starting to show.


Must be a "lowballer" or he is just a lot better in what he does versus you!
See the same in my area on properties we competed with certain others that price low and do a **** job.

Hired a Guy from a competitor last week.......here is what he had to say about them:
10$/ hour cash, if you have an accident or get hurt or anything in this matter you never existed or ever worked for us.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Got stuck last night....


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1423448 said:


> Got stuck last night....


That's pretty cool.


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1423448 said:


> Got stuck last night....


For a second I thought it was Chad....:laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1423456 said:


> For a second I thought it was Chad....:laughing:


There is resemblance


----------



## 3ipka

Another scrape and salt for us. Starting to get sick of these small dustings, where's the big stuff. 

Also just a general question for everyone, how many of you run your plows with or without shoe's?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Looking back, it was either a heavy double salt, or a full push and a light salt in Scarborough. Oshawa got 4 inches of the nicest fluffiest stuff that didn't seem to like the salt we had pre-salted it with at 9pm.... so we scrambled there a bit as that was definitely unexpected. We used backpack blowers and it worked like a charm.


----------



## snowplowchick

3ipka;1423485 said:


> Another scrape and salt for us. Starting to get sick of these small dustings, where's the big stuff.
> 
> Also just a general question for everyone, how many of you run your plows with or without shoe's?


Always without shoes,truck tans tractor blades.


----------



## schrader

Shoes are off 5 min after I buy a plow.

Looks like it was my turn for a full jag of frozen salt. Had a load of 25% sand 75% salt on from Thursday night, went of to spin some of because we are getting some more LE effect here, frozen solid. 15 min with a shovel and all good,it was the sand that was a bit wet that made the whole load freeze. 

Tomorrow night could be interesting for us looks like the fifth freezing rain event for the year. The salt in contracts are getting there moneys worth this year.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1423496 said:


> Oshawa got 4 inches of the nicest fluffiest stuff that didn't seem to like the salt .


Same stuff that the city couldn't get melted last year?
Surprised even Clearlane didn't work well!


----------



## CGM Inc.

snowplowchick;1423561 said:


> Always without shoes,truck tans tractor blades.


We also plow bear foot!


----------



## Belleaire Care

Only a light skiff of snow last night in Barrie.... salt burned it off with the morning sun..

... I've used a pick axe to splinter up frozen salt/sand in the back of my truck before...... it must have looked creepy with the moon in the back ground!! LOL !!


----------



## snowplowchick

We have had two bad loads of treAted salt out of Detroit in the last few weeks. That is what I had to use a pry bar on the other night. New load this week is drier because I was ready to lose my mind standing in the salter smashing salt. Lol


----------



## JD Dave

We leave the shoes on our loaders as it gives the guys something to look at. Everything else is shoeless.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I leave them on, I find I ride speedbumps easier, we have lots of speedbumps


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1423651 said:


> I leave them on, I find I ride speedbumps easier, we have lots of speedbumps


All they do is leave more snow on the speed bump. Plus you probably have no idea how to take them off. LOL


----------



## rooferdave

boy I am glad I leave my salt trucks inside a heated shop! But it was more good luck than good management as I did not realise salt would freeze up like that unless rain. JD if you have any tips, pointers on pusher fabrication /trip blades I am all ears hopefully with all the knowledge here I can get it done, also Dave can you let me know when you are in the west/east end so we can meet up? I have need to be out that way for quite a few things now


----------



## JD Dave

CET sent me this.


THE NEW 2012 FORD - BUY AMERICAN





Renault and Ford have joined forces to create the perfect small car for women.

Mixing the Renault 'Clio' and the Ford 'Taurus' they have designed the 'Clitaurus'. It comes in pink, and the average male car thief won't be able to find it - let alone turn it on - even if someone tells him where it is and how to do it.

Rumor has it though, that it leaks transmission fluid once a month, and can be a real ***** to start in the morning! Some have reported that on cold winter mornings, when you really need it, you can't get it to turn over.

New models are initially fun to own, but very costly to maintain, and horribly expensive to get rid of. Used models may initially appear to have curb appeal and a low price, but eventually have an increased appetite for fuel, and the curb weight typically increases with age. Manufacturers are baffled as to how the size of the trunk increases, but say that the paint may just make it LOOK bigger.

This model is not expected to reach collector status. Most owners find it is best to lease one, and replace it each year.


----------



## JD Dave

rooferdave;1423667 said:


> boy I am glad I leave my salt trucks inside a heated shop! But it was more good luck than good management as I did not realise salt would freeze up like that unless rain. JD if you have any tips, pointers on pusher fabrication /trip blades I am all ears hopefully with all the knowledge here I can get it done, also Dave can you let me know when you are in the west/east end so we can meet up? I have need to be out that way for quite a few things now


I still have your jacket.


----------



## rooferdave

JD Dave;1423687 said:


> I still have your jacket.


cool let me know when you are around and we can meet for coffee


----------



## schrader

JD Dave;1423684 said:


> CET sent me this.
> 
> THE NEW 2012 FORD - BUY AMERICAN
> 
> Renault and Ford have joined forces to create the perfect small car for women.
> 
> Mixing the Renault 'Clio' and the Ford 'Taurus' they have designed the 'Clitaurus'. It comes in pink, and the average male car thief won't be able to find it - let alone turn it on - even if someone tells him where it is and how to do it.
> 
> Rumor has it though, that it leaks transmission fluid once a month, and can be a real ***** to start in the morning! Some have reported that on cold winter mornings, when you really need it, you can't get it to turn over.
> 
> New models are initially fun to own, but very costly to maintain, and horribly expensive to get rid of. Used models may initially appear to have curb appeal and a low price, but eventually have an increased appetite for fuel, and the curb weight typically increases with age. Manufacturers are baffled as to how the size of the trunk increases, but say that the paint may just make it LOOK bigger.
> 
> This model is not expected to reach collector status. Most owners find it is best to lease one, and replace it each year.


Thats hilarious.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Its a HEMI*

For all us Dodge Hemi guys out there..... I want one.....


----------



## Grassman09

snowplowchick;1423561 said:


> Always without shoes,truck tans tractor blades.


You run your Horst blades shoe less as well?


----------



## rooferdave

I have only used shoes on interlock and a patterned concrete drive, other than that I am shoeless


----------



## rooferdave

heres one for you all...

http://www.thestar.com/news/article/1119265--3-inch-nail-removed-from-illinois-man-s-brain?bn=1

if you read on it says he went out plowing b4 he went to the hospital! Here I was was thinking us roofers were'nt the brightest bulbs on the tree!


----------



## CGM Inc.

StratfordPusher;1423719 said:
 

> For all us Dodge Hemi guys out there..... I want one.....


----------



## Canplow

Anyone have a fix for those as**ole customers that never were but made you come out measure, price, and settle on a hand shake, that when you pull up have it being plowed. by some lowballer! other then a contract. Can you accendentaly fill in there drive way and claim a accident? maybe in the middle of the night? any thoughts also with a packie accent ok ok hes a right out ******** **** stain!


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1423443 said:


> Must be a "lowballer" or he is just a lot better in what he does versus you!
> See the same in my area on properties we competed with certain others that price low and do a **** job.
> 
> Hired a Guy from a competitor last week.......here is what he had to say about them:
> 10$/ hour cash, if you have an accident or get hurt or anything in this matter you never existed or ever worked for us.


I thought lowballers didnt have liability insurance... Wonder how they got a government contract without that 

Got to use the loader myself for the second time this year... Put about 6 hours on it and I literally looked like this the whole time 

The more you plow with a snowwing the more you like it... Well so we found anyways...

Everything including my horst is shoeless


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1423687 said:


> I still have your jacket.





rooferdave;1423692 said:


> cool let me know when you are around and we can meet for coffee


Are the 2 of you engaged??... cause we didn't get an invite...

Just want to warn you guys who aren't running treated that it's cold out, don't leave your hoppers full...and running shoes is primarily recommended by manufacturers to decrease wear on cutting edges, having said that all of us think manufacturers are idiots and think we know better.


----------



## rooferdave

Mr.Markus;1423899 said:


> Are the 2 of you engaged??... cause we didn't get an invite...
> 
> Just want to warn you guys who aren't running treated that it's cold out, don't leave your hoppers full...and running shoes is primarily recommended by manufacturers to decrease wear on cutting edges, having said that all of us think manufacturers are idiots and think we know better.


well I wasn't planning on a group hug but if it will make you feel better you are welcome to come and snuggle with us 

saw one of your trucks this summer parking in front of sick kids ( I was working on the ywca across the street) it wasn't you ( I asked him) hope all is well


----------



## Mr.Markus

rooferdave;1423928 said:


> well I wasn't planning on a group hug but if it will make you feel better you are welcome to come and snuggle with us
> 
> saw one of your trucks this summer parking in front of sick kids ( I was working on the ywca across the street) it wasn't you ( I asked him) hope all is well


Friend needed some wheels, couldn't say no.


----------



## snowplowchick

Grassman09;1423770 said:


> You run your Horst blades shoe less as well?


All of them. New one got used before the shoes got removed this week and we got a complaint!

I got three glowing emails this week about a site so it's all good. ; )


----------



## cet

When I bought my last Boss plow they told me shoes were extra, perfect you can keep them then. We don't run shoes on any of our plows but they are still on the Horst and will most likely stay there.

Snowplowchick do you always get your treated salt from Detroit? The last load we got was pretty wet but never froze in the shed. We never leave salt in the hoppers. They are parked inside but not in a heated shop.


----------



## ff1221

I've always run the plow shoeless, but to be honest I never thought of running the Horsts shoeless, looks like I got something to do before the next snowfall, take my shoes off.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Looks like a reapeat of earlier this week with rain coming and temps just slowly going up.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*Tractor jack*

I used the ebling at this site and dragged all the alley ways between the lumber to a final soccer field sized lot. It was packed. I came around the corner with my window down and all I heard was this snorting whistling sound and out comes tractor jack... raaaaargh!

I went and got coffee


----------



## Mr.Markus

raaaaargh. LOL


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Caution*



MIDTOWNPC;1424198 said:


> I used the ebling at this site and dragged all the alley ways between the lumber to a final soccer field sized lot. It was packed. I came around the corner with my window down and all I heard was this snorting whistling sound and out comes tractor jack... raaaaargh!
> 
> I went and got coffee


hey Midtown, having that tractor around can lead to physicial weight gains from all the extra time you know have to drink coffee and eat snacks... while you watch...


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1424202 said:


> raaaaargh. LOL


A 1016 on a 7000 series is like a 7,5ft blade on a Dually. The tractor won't even know its there. I'm happy you have the right colour tractor Dean.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Happy*



JD Dave;1424214 said:


> A 1016 on a 7000 series is like a 7,5ft blade on a Dually. The tractor won't even know its there. I'm happy you have the right colour tractor Dean.


You know it is going to be a great day when JD is happy at this time of the morning..... 

Green with Envy  = Tractor Fetish....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

StratfordPusher;1424211 said:


> hey Midtown, having that tractor around can lead to physicial weight gains from all the extra time you know have to drink coffee and eat snacks... while you watch...


I have quiet the route on my own plus all the on the fly scheduling I do for residentail calls that come in now is kinda crazy. We also have a bunch of the rogers towers around here. I lost count but the residential data base of possible call ins that have used us in the last year is over 5 excel sheets.

My commercials are all very concentrated and this new contract I just took over is the biggest. They fired the existing contractor. Its right across the road from my place. 
I can see it all the time and I know everyone over there so they all have my number and any issue I can be right there instantly. Not that we would ever let anything slack. Its not only about the rest of this season but they signed for next year and its a new development.
Finally they gave me the sight plan and with the redevelopment everyone has to drive past my plaza to enter the new site.

Im honestly almost ready to quit my day job. With the prices they charge over there for rent and what I could get for my unit and apartment (offices) its almost comparable to a basic year at the computer store. Ive had some great years, and Im sure there could be more, but it also involves alot of work and to make any more would involve employees and risk greater then just collecting the rent on the unit that I am in. Im faced with a very very hard decision. I started the store in 1999. If I closed the store I would probably be one of the very few snow only contractors. Well that other then harvesting my rent crops


----------



## JD Dave

StratfordPusher;1424221 said:


> You know it is going to be a great day when JD is happy at this time of the morning.....
> 
> Green with Envy  = Tractor Fetish....


I had a good sleep last night. The wife took the young ones to her friends house for a sleep over.


MIDTOWNPC;1424228 said:


> I have quiet the route on my own plus all the on the fly scheduling I do for residentail calls that come in now is kinda crazy. We also have a bunch of the rogers towers around here. I lost count but the residential data base of possible call ins that have used us in the last year is over 5 excel sheets.
> 
> My commercials are all very concentrated and this new contract I just took over is the biggest. They fired the existing contractor. Its right across the road from my place.
> I can see it all the time and I know everyone over there so they all have my number and any issue I can be right there instantly. Not that we would ever let anything slack. Its not only about the rest of this season but they signed for next year and its a new development.
> Finally they gave me the sight plan and with the redevelopment everyone has to drive past my plaza to enter the new site.
> 
> Im honestly almost ready to quit my day job. With the prices they charge over there for rent and what I could get for my unit and apartment (offices) its almost comparable to a basic year at the computer store. Ive had some great years, and Im sure there could be more, but it also involves alot of work and to make any more would involve employees and risk greater then just collecting the rent on the unit that I am in. Im faced with a very very hard decision. I started the store in 1999. If I closed the store I would probably be one of the very few snow only contractors. Well that other then harvesting my rent crops


That would mean your not snow only then. When you get to a certain point in business and I think this is with any business, you have to start choosing what you'll do. It's a good place to be in. Some people like to look like they have a lot going on and work 24/7 and make practically nothing but I'd rather work 10/5 and make those hours count. Once you have to start hiring full time people year round that's when you really start to figure out if your making money and if it's worth it. Not that you don't know all this, just saying.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

"Some people like to look like they have a lot going on and work 24/7 and make practically nothing but I'd rather work 10/5 and make those hours count. "

Well said, more people should follow this rule.


----------



## Triple L

Congrats Dean, sounds like a good place to be in... Dirt and bricks are sure starting to pay off it sounds like...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I've never been accused of "having a lot going on."


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1424314 said:


> I've never been accused of "having a lot going on."


They weren't talking about your business though.


----------



## Canplow

Wee Hee first push of the year yestreday! Right on the thresh hold of 2" some thought it didnt need it that it would melt off! Try explaining that if it only half melts than ices and we get 4" then when I try to clear there drivway it will look like ****! Why do people call needing a service and then ***** when its done! other then that everything went well !!!!!!!


----------



## Elite_Maint

Canplow;1424336 said:


> Wee Hee first push of the year yesterday! Right on the thresh hold of 2" some thought it didn't need it that it would melt off! Try explaining that if it only half melts than ices and we get 4" then when I try to clear there driveway it will look like ****! Why do people call needing a service and then ***** when its done! other then that everything went well !!!!!!!


Are you plowing residential per push??...if you are that's your first mistake!


----------



## snowplowchick

cet;1423989 said:


> Snowplowchick do you always get your treated salt from Detroit? The last load we got was pretty wet but never froze in the shed. We never leave salt in the hoppers. They are parked inside but not in a heated shop.


It is not always from Detroit.

We got wet stuff from a different supplier last year as well. 
Our salters stay in a heated shop(60 degrees) and never leave it in the hopper.


----------



## Triple L

Thought my dad took the frontend out of the 09 yesterday... Growling like crazy whenever you went in reverse... Not a squeaking but something like the bearing feel out of it feel you would think cause you could feel it thru the steering wheel and in the seat... Took it apart today and it was a rock underneith the caliper... Wonder how much this small little screw up woulda costed someone that had to bring their trucks to the dealership...

Cant belive how much brake pad is left with 74,000 on the origional pads... Touch wood I'm hoping for 150K out of them and thats towin 6,000lbs and more everyday in the summer... Guess I'm a good driver LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Glad it was just a rock. You aren't very good at explaining noises.


----------



## JD Dave

Anyone with long term snowing expeirence can comment if they agree with me or not. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=133567


----------



## Mr.Markus

FYI Bearings usually throw an Abs Light. I know that rock sound, it sucks. I have a drive that is 6 inches of loose gravel and it does it to me 4-5 times a season cause it won't freeze.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1424683 said:


> FYI Bearings usually throw an Abs Light. I know that rock sound, it sucks. I have a drive that is 6 inches of loose gravel and it does it to me 4-5 times a season cause it won't freeze.


We've had rocks caught before also but it's from my own yard. I think it happens when you drive through your windrow of stones and snow. Chad's exact words were the front end fell out of my dads truck. So a rock never came to mind.


----------



## Triple L

I can't belive its that common of a probem... Been plowing for 8 years and 1/2 of the acerage we plow is all gravel and we've never had a problem... It sure sounded much more expensive and I was really relieved when I opened it up and seen it was just a rock... Front wheel barring went on my 04 over the summer and the abs light never came on...


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1424663 said:


> Thought my dad took the frontend out of the 09 yesterday... Growling like crazy whenever you went in reverse... Not a squeaking but something like the bearing feel out of it feel you would think cause you could feel it thru the steering wheel and in the seat... Took it apart today and it was a rock underneith the caliper... Wonder how much this small little screw up woulda costed someone that had to bring their trucks to the dealership...
> 
> Cant belive how much brake pad is left with 74,000 on the origional pads... Touch wood I'm hoping for 150K out of them and thats towin 6,000lbs and more everyday in the summer... Guess I'm a good driver LOL


Stock brakes are actually pretty good if you take them apart at least once a year to lube the slider bolts and make sure the pads can move around freely. If you don't do that they get screwed up pretty fast. I'm at about 70k on my set I put on just over 2 years ago and they should go to about 100k easy.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1424701 said:


> I can't belive its that common of a probem... Been plowing for 8 years and 1/2 of the acerage we plow is all gravel and we've never had a problem... It sure sounded much more expensive and I was really relieved when I opened it up and seen it was just a rock... Front wheel barring went on my 04 over the summer and the abs light never came on...


It's probably because Markus and I don't plow like an 80 year old lady driving to church. Did you let Adam borrow the truck? LOL


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1424719 said:


> It's probably because Markus and I don't plow like an 80 year old lady driving to church. Did you let Adam borrow the truck? LOL


Hey I don't even plow with that truck, tell my dad that LOL


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Using stones as break pads*

Using stones as break pads, kinda sounds like the Flintstones don't ya think ???

Nice mod thou, saves on them expensive pads... lol


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1424724 said:


> Hey I don't even plow with that truck, tell my dad that LOL


I know you don't that's why there's a stone caught. LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1424676 said:


> Anyone with long term snowing expeirence can comment if they agree with me or not. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=133567


I have no experience with these....is it a "mowboard" or a moldboard? I think you're holding up fine on your own.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1424778 said:


> I have no experience with these....is it a "mowboard" or a moldboard? I think you're holding up fine on your own.


I don't even know why I respond to threads anymore. You try and help guys out and then you have to argue with people that compare their apple to your orange.


----------



## Canplow

E Maintenance;1424573 said:


> Are you plowing residential per push??...if you are that's your first mistake!


Maybe you can enlighten me on the best practice's yes I do per push I let all customers know that 2" and over I will service there driveway. I give a price based on every time it snows ie: discount and they realize its my income for the winter and being serviced every time it snows keeps there spot in priority. I would like to have them all on contracts but no one would agree to that. I dont have enough business to turn down anyone so I take what I can get! But people need to realize that 3x 1.5 inches is 4.5" total and that need to be plowed. If it melts then freezes I wont be able to do a quality job and then they wont be happy again!


----------



## musclecarboy

Canplow;1424820 said:


> Maybe you can enlighten me on the best practice's yes I do per push I let all customers know that 2" and over I will service there driveway. I give a price based on every time it snows ie: discount and they realize its my income for the winter and being serviced every time it snows keeps there spot in priority. I would like to have them all on contracts but no one would agree to that. I dont have enough business to turn down anyone so I take what I can get! But people need to realize that 3x 1.5 inches is 4.5" total and that need to be plowed. If it melts then freezes I wont be able to do a quality job and then they wont be happy again!


I'm on my iPhone so it doesn't show where you're from, but around here it's always straight contract. The last time I heard of per push residential was when I went around the neighbourhood during a storm and cleared driveways for $20 with my snowblower about 4-5 years ago before I had my driver's license.


----------



## rooferdave

where are you canplow?


----------



## Canplow

musclecarboy;1424846 said:


> I'm on my iPhone so it doesn't show where you're from, but around here it's always straight contract. The last time I heard of per push residential was when I went around the neighbourhood during a storm and cleared driveways for $20 with my snowblower about 4-5 years ago before I had my driver's license.


I'm in Canada and the drives range from $20-$70 per push ! Trust me its not like I want to be per push but no one in my area agrees to $xxx for seasonal they all want per push probably hopeing to save money on light years!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Haha, where exactly are you, what town or city. In the gta, all I know is contract. $300 to $600 a season


----------



## Canplow

Pristine PM ltd;1424867 said:


> Haha, where exactly are you, what town or city. In the gta, all I know is contract. $300 to $600 a season


South of london just outside of the snow belt! That was the average I quoted $400 dec-april plow+ shovel walks


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I thought that's what you're still doing tom, no?? Lol

Chad, you should have known immediately nothing was broken.... Chevys never break!!

Dave, you usually leave the "who knows everything" contests to us younger fellas who don't ACTUALLY know it all. You're right, the guy's being a chud, but take comfort in already being a success and let the guy think he has the title of "snow wing king". That's like being the smartest kid with downs syndrome anyway!


----------



## rooferdave

Canplow;1424857 said:


> I'm in Canada and the drives range from $20-$70 per push ! Trust me its not like I want to be per push but no one in my area agrees to $xxx for seasonal they all want per push probably hopeing to save money on light years!


now don't get me wrong, I am aware I am a roofer and as such realise I am not one of the brightest bulbs on the tree, but when one is posting in the CANADIAN weather thread and whose user id says southern Ontario, I had already figured you were in Canada, AND had deduced you were in OntarioThumbs Up..care to narrow it down a bit more for us slow ones?

edit:  see what I mean? by the time I had typed it you had answered!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Singular *******!!!!


----------



## rooferdave

Pristine PM ltd;1424888 said:


> Singular *******!!!!


slow one? 
***


----------



## Canplow

Near strathroy! south of london and just out side of the snow belt!


----------



## rooferdave

didn't some one have a huge parking lot out that way and needed help with it, or some one to help with other things to free them up for the factory?


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1424879 said:


> I thought that's what you're still doing tom, no?? Lol


the good old days! When I bought my first snowblower I went into home depot and bought the biggest one they had the day before a big storm and put it on my dad's "don't pay for 6 months" card. I made the money for it in about 6 hours with that storm


----------



## Canplow

rooferdave;1424908 said:


> didn't some one have a huge parking lot out that way and needed help with it, or some one to help with other things to free them up for the factory?


Not quit sure what that question asks or if it is a question. so Maybe!


----------



## A Man

JD Dave;1424719 said:


> It's probably because Markus and I don't plow like an 80 year old lady driving to church. Did you let Adam borrow the truck? LOL


Now that's funny, seems in the case the apple does far from the tree, I saw Jake plowing it up for all the univerisity ladies the other morning, that must have caused the rock to get caught, if only Chad could reel in the ladies like his old man.


----------



## rooferdave

Canplow;1424925 said:


> Not quit sure what that question asks or if it is a question. so Maybe!


it seems you were short of work and I was asking if some one needed help as in pehaps hook you up with some work


----------



## Canplow

rooferdave;1424940 said:


> it seems you were short of work and I was asking if some one needed help as in pehaps hook you up with some work


Yes I could always use more work I'm closer to sarnia but most people seem to know of strathroy more then here for some reason! weird


----------



## rooferdave

uh oh gotta take the warden out for dinner, bye all...


----------



## Mr.Markus

A Man;1424933 said:


> Now that's funny, seems in the case the apple does far from the tree, I saw Jake plowing it up for all the univerisity ladies the other morning, that must have caused the rock to get caught, if only Chad could reel in the ladies like his old man.


LOL Bizzarro LLL world " If I told you once Dad, slow down or you'll be shoveling." Brings new meaning to "growing up backwards."


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

musclecarboy;1424924 said:


> the good old days! When I bought my first snowblower I went into home depot and bought the biggest one they had the day before a big storm and put it on my dad's "don't pay for 6 months" card. I made the money for it in about 6 hours with that storm


Bought one, what about that other one you had? hahahaha Murrey I believe?


----------



## JD Dave

A Man;1424933 said:


> Now that's funny, seems in the case the apple does far from the tree, I saw Jake plowing it up for all the univerisity ladies the other morning, that must have caused the rock to get caught, if only Chad could reel in the ladies like his old man.


I knew my post would get your attention. LOL If there's ladies around Chad should be there plowing. Apparently he doesn't know the phrase "use it or loose".


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'm prepush residential infact some are call service only
But when that phone rings like the other day I start goin ka-Ching 
Ka-Ching most are $50 plus though Some even get sanding which is same price as plowing


----------



## JD Dave

How do you know your girlfriend is getting to fat?

.





























When your wifes clothes fit her,


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Thats seems low*



Canplow;1424872 said:


> South of london just outside of the snow belt! That was the average I quoted $400 dec-april plow+ shovel walks


That seems low, but you are in Ontario's banana belt ... residential we charge 400.00 per season just for walk service... here... seasonal drive service starts at 650.00 and drives and walks together are 950.00 all pre-paid.... chemicals are all extra as is removal if we get a heavy winter...

Have about 40% seasonal, rest are by the push

We had to turn some away this year as we had too many....


----------



## cet

Dave I need to remember that one.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1425043 said:


> I'm prepush residential infact some are call service only
> But when that phone rings like the other day I start goin ka-Ching
> Ka-Ching most are $50 plus though Some even get sanding which is same price as plowing


If you can bill prepush your a better man then most of us.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1424959 said:


> LOL Bizzarro LLL world " If I told you once Dad, slow down or you'll be shoveling." Brings new meaning to "growing up backwards."


HA! My dad and father-in-law used to cut grass for me, one time I had to tell my dad to start treating my equipment like it was worth $35000 instead of $3500, every week they came home with something broken, worse then a pair of teenagers just more reliable. Might have been the travelers they took with them that affected there performance, can't change a couple of good ol Bruce County Boys!

Dave, got my passes to the farm show, looks like CIL is picking up the tab on this one!


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221;1425245 said:


> HA! My dad and father-in-law used to cut grass for me, one time I had to tell my dad to start treating my equipment like it was worth $35000 instead of $3500, every week they came home with something broken, worse then a pair of teenagers just more reliable. Might have been the travelers they took with them that affected there performance, can't change a couple of good ol Bruce County Boys!
> 
> Dave, got my passes to the farm show, looks like CIL is picking up the tab on this one!


My dad used to say he taught me how to drive a tractor and I taught him how to cut grass.


----------



## orenlasko

Don't do resi anymore. Back when I started 25 years ago, was lucky to get 250-300 per season. Average was closer to 200. Nobody did per push. Although we did have the occasional drive by... Best winter for that was when we had the storm of 99. I made 6k in a weekend cleaning out people's driveways. Truck was in 4 lo permanently. don't recall much drive by since and it's been 10 year since I've done residential.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1425025 said:


> I knew my post would get your attention. LOL If there's ladies around Chad should be there plowing. Apparently he doesn't know the phrase "use it or loose".


There's a cutie up there everynow and then... I agree I should be the one plowing in waterloo


----------



## R.G.PEEL

My bro in law was up over the weekend and we did some more metal work. I had the new lift cylinder made for the snoway. Being slightly wider than the stock one we had to move the mounting bracket wider. I already posted in my pic and vid thread so I can't put them up on this one.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1425368&posted=1#post1425368


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

once in a while Chad? You are not up there enough then. For Pete's sake, they are all your age and a huge percentage are beautiful/hot/stunning whatever the new term is. The area around Laurier is loaded with girls!


----------



## Triple L

Every girl I ever went to highschool with is beautiful/hot/stunning LOL I wish... Maybe if I liked asians... We'll leave it at that... There's enough hot ones I'll agree but not a huge percent where huge is 50% or more...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hot is better than ugly, but ugly is still better than none.


----------



## musclecarboy

Not sure if it's good or bad, but something had to be done.

http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE80M04920120123


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;1425245 said:


> HA! My dad and father-in-law used to cut grass for me, one time I had to tell my dad to start treating my equipment like it was worth $35000 instead of $3500, every week they came home with something broken, worse then a pair of teenagers just more reliable. Might have been the travelers they took with them that affected there performance, can't change a couple of good ol Bruce County Boys!
> 
> Dave, got my passes to the farm show, looks like CIL is picking up the tab on this one!


Good stuff, I think they can afford it. I havn't got mine yet.


Triple L;1425342 said:


> There's a cutie up there everynow and then... I agree I should be the one plowing in waterloo


Your better off to wait until your in your late 20's to meet someone anyways. Most people havn't figured their lives out until then so you'll save yourself a lot of money. I'm just giving you a hard time. Unless you can find a stripper from Quebec.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Hey wake up Canadian Weather Thread, youve been napping since 445. Whats the weather like down T O way.. here its minus 8, I sanded the park lots heavy with a calcium mix, anticipating the freezing rain. Gonna take my C7000 GMC down a cottage road, theres only one place to turn around, I think I can turn it there. 
Dont wanna take the plow off. Sounds like thunderstorms coming to SW Ont. according to the Weather Network. Take Care.


----------



## snowplowchick

Jacobsmovinsnow;1425601 said:


> Hey wake up Canadian Weather Thread, youve been napping since 445. Whats the weather like down T O way.. here its minus 8, I sanded the park lots heavy with a calcium mix, anticipating the freezing rain. Gonna take my C7000 GMC down a cottage road, theres only one place to turn around, I think I can turn it there.
> Dont wanna take the plow off. Sounds like thunderstorms coming to SW Ont. according to the Weather Network. Take Care.


Lots of rain in the forecast and a high around plus 8. Not as exciting as up in Ottawa.


----------



## Alpha Property

just pouring out here, if this was snow we'd be in trouble


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Dont need the excitement, just wanna tinker around in the shop , do some p reventive maintenance. Cleanup all the cat doo doo in my stonedust. Just gotta salt some walks, recheck some lots and see how much freezin rain we get. Temps are supposed to go up here to, but being in the Valley we got a good chance for some exciting freezing rain.


----------



## Canplow

StratfordPusher;1425109 said:


> That seems low, but you are in Ontario's banana belt ... residential we charge 400.00 per season just for walk service... here... seasonal drive service starts at 650.00 and drives and walks together are 950.00 all pre-paid.... chemicals are all extra as is removal if we get a heavy winter...
> 
> Have about 40% seasonal, rest are by the push
> 
> We had to turn some away this year as we had too many....


I wish that I could charge prices like those stated! True we are in the Banana belt and miss alot of the heavy storms that hit 30mins north. Ive always plowed with my atv last 4 years and it was fine about 20 drives per storm. was contacted to do a condo building late in the season dec 27 and that payed for the plow I bought for my truck. wasnt going to but buy the truck plow but need the size and muscle for the larger lot. also makes driveways easier. But trying to strum up more business we hand delivered 1500 flyers to select areas that are wealther houses and typicaly have more snow in early dec . hopeing for 1% call rate and were less the 0.4% and those that called dont want seasonal. any Ideas would be greatly appreciated Have plow will travel! prsport


----------



## Mr.Markus

2nd time for this phenomenon of warm rain and cold ground temps for me this season. Everything was fine at 6:30 and skating rink by 7:30 just in time for everyone to get to work. Good thing I stopped for breakfast. I hate getting home and heading back out. Looks like I'll be on call for sanding driveways for the rest of the day. Still only +1 here.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1425721 said:


> 2nd time for this phenomenon of warm rain and cold ground temps for me this season. Everything was fine at 6:30 and skating rink by 7:30 just in time for everyone to get to work. Good thing I stopped for breakfast. I hate getting home and heading back out. Looks like I'll be on call for sanding driveways for the rest of the day. Still only +1 here.


We also kept an eye on the places that froze up the last time!


----------



## schrader

Same thing here, patchy ice on one walk way, the one beside it is fine. Thank god I don't have anything gravel, what a mess. The temps sure are taking there time getting up to the forecast +9, still just 2 here.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

+4 and heavy rain here. Running water doesn't freeze!! Working on a portfolio book to show potential customers what we do, and how we do it. My dad has been doing work for a company for a while now doing interior construction. He brought up that we have the exterior construction co as well and the guy freaked out! Apparently they hire a lot of demolition and need some armour stone work done. We've been able to add one regular customer/ year, while retaining the existing ones. Maybe I can keep up the trend!!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

when they called for rain we added some more salt to our pickle mix and spread it on sunday for all our gravel lots in the factories. they melted fast and with the rain anything what was left broke up as things drove over it in the trucking yards. Its real sloppy out there now. 

4x4 shaft inside the actuator on my 99 somehow bent. mechanic got it straightened and Im in 4x4 full time while the part is shipped. I figured I might be on sand duty later. 
We have a spare truck and sander, its just nice not to have to use it.

I do find it funny that I havent done anything to the trucks all season and the minute that my mechanic orders a new computer the 4x4 goes.


----------



## Alpha Property

we hit plus 7 already, reccord for today is plus 11, the sun is comming out, I could see hitting the reccord thisafternoon if it keeps up


----------



## Alpha Property

we peaked at plus 10, just shy of the reccord, everythings drying up nice rite now


----------



## Grassman09

Alpha Property;1426074 said:


> we peaked at plus 10, just shy of the reccord, everythings drying up nice rite now


Some rain coming your way. Was and sorta is raining here. Then again I was in your area Saturday and it was snowing lightly and cloudy yet sunshine when I left here and sunshine when I got back.


----------



## schrader

Half way to the forecast high of 8 here, maybe when EC gets the 80 million in tax payers money they will be a little closer. The whole week looks warm can't believe how warm this whole winter is turning out. This is typically the coldest time of the winter, wonder what Feb is going to bring?


----------



## jg244888

Like this http://www.thestar.com/article/1118...lion-boost-to-improve-weather-warning-systems


----------



## cet

I booked our golf holiday today. We go to WV every year. It is in the extreme north/east corner of the State. It takes us 8 hours to get there. The accommodations are fine if your just looking for a place to sleep. The golf course is great and not to busy at all. If you stay in the lodge you can get 2 nights and 3 days golf for $121. We stay in a 4 bedroom cabin. It has 4 bedrooms, kitchen and common area with a large 20" TV for $560 for 5 nights. The golf is pretty cheap also and it's a Robert Trent Jones Sr. design. I know most of you guys don't golf but for those that get away in the spring should really check it out. There are a lot of Ontario plates in the parking lot.

We leave 11pm Saturday and arrive around 7 Sunday. Golf 36 Sunday to Thursday then 27 Friday and drive home. 11.5 rounds in 6 days with driving is a nice jump start to the year.

It is called Cacapon State Park.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1426174 said:


> I booked our golf holiday today. We go to WV every year. It is in the extreme north/east corner of the State. It takes us 8 hours to get there. The accommodations are fine if your just looking for a place to sleep. The golf course is great and not to busy at all. If you stay in the lodge you can get 2 nights and 3 days golf for $121. We stay in a 4 bedroom cabin. It has 4 bedrooms, kitchen and common area with a large 20" TV for $560 for 5 nights. The golf is pretty cheap also and it's a Robert Trent Jones Sr. design. I know most of you guys don't golf but for those that get away in the spring should really check it out. There are a lot of Ontario plates in the parking lot.
> 
> We leave 11pm Saturday and arrive around 7 Sunday. Golf 36 Sunday to Thursday then 27 Friday and drive home. 11.5 rounds in 6 days with driving is a nice jump start to the year.
> 
> It is called Cacapon State Park.


I don't golf but I will drive your guys and keep the fridge stocked and make sure the beer tastes ok


----------



## Canplow

cet;1426174 said:


> I booked our golf holiday today. We go to WV every year. It is in the extreme north/east corner of the State. It takes us 8 hours to get there. The accommodations are fine if your just looking for a place to sleep. The golf course is great and not to busy at all. If you stay in the lodge you can get 2 nights and 3 days golf for $121. We stay in a 4 bedroom cabin. It has 4 bedrooms, kitchen and common area with a large 20" TV for $560 for 5 nights. The golf is pretty cheap also and it's a Robert Trent Jones Sr. design. I know most of you guys don't golf but for those that get away in the spring should really check it out. There are a lot of Ontario plates in the parking lot.
> 
> We leave 11pm Saturday and arrive around 7 Sunday. Golf 36 Sunday to Thursday then 27 Friday and drive home. 11.5 rounds in 6 days with driving is a nice jump start to the year.
> 
> It is called Cacapon State Park.


Those prices sound good how is the course maintained during winter months? I got 2 rounds in earlier in january played in jeans and a sweater played in the extreme south of ontario


----------



## Canplow

MIDTOWNPC;1426182 said:


> I don't golf but I will drive your guys and keep the fridge stocked and make sure the beer tastes ok


I would go for stock boy everyone knows beer tastes good on vacation!tymusic


----------



## cet

I've never been there in the winter but they are open year round. It would be best if we could go in May because that's when they hire the extra staff but for the beginning of the year I would challenge anyone to find as good a course for the price and as close as it is to Toronto.

3 years ago it was just 2 of us so we went to NC. Drove 14 hours and spent triple. For me I don't see the point and I appreciate a good golf course as much as the next guy.

The used to host a second division college tournament there every year, it is that good. From the back tee's it is a good course.

Last year we took 2 guys under 8 handicap and one never broke 85.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1426182 said:


> I don't golf but I will drive your guys and keep the fridge stocked and make sure the beer tastes ok


Your hired if you want to drive. I usually sit front seat. Our rule is if your in the front you are not allowed to sleep. I drive 1/2 and passenger 1/2. We take a truck the same as mine but with a 190 litre tank. That means we can make it with no stops if we want. We stop for breakfast at 6, besides that we just go. Drive all night and play 36 is quite the challenge.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

when are you actually going?

Im ready lol


----------



## cet

We leave 11pm April 21 and return home close to midnight April 27. That gives us time to make it to the course here April 28.

http://www.wvstateparks.com/packages/cacapongolf.htm


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

schrader;1426141 said:


> Half way to the forecast high of 8 here, maybe when EC gets the 80 million in tax payers money they will be a little closer. The whole week looks warm can't believe how warm this whole winter is turning out. This is typically the coldest time of the winter, wonder what Feb is going to bring?


Probably get a wild and wooly March, :realmad: Like about 60 to 90 cm of snow, blizzard like conditions.. Dont wish that on anybody, but I remember the big storm of 99 when in March we had 60 to 70 c m of snow, after a tame winter. Although we got freezing rain when enviro Canada says we aint supposed to be having it. Its exactly 0.0 degrees here but I guess the cement and pavement is probably about minus 14 or so.


----------



## CGM Inc.

going to be a PITA, salt and get **** or don't salt and be exposed to liability. Hard to believe it's going to drop to 0 or below. Don't think roads will dry up either...


----------



## Grassman09

Anyone want some firewood? I just want the Free trailer if you buy the firewood.


----------



## DeVries

Thats some expensive wood right there if someone takes you up on the offer.

Hope the wind dries things out before we hit zero.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just read an article about an old friend from highschool. He used to be a crazy ****** which was fun and crazy way back when. Apparently he hasn't matured much and its no longer funny.

http://www.mykawartha.com/mobile/news/article/1284018--snowmobiler-leaders-police-on-chase


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;1426417 said:


> Thats some expensive wood right there if someone takes you up on the offer.
> 
> Hope the wind dries things out before we hit zero.


Don't know about your forecast but they call for wet snow/rain around 11 when the temp is supposed to drop.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Hope this comes true.


----------



## Grassman09

Lets hope not! We had enough snow last year and a year before that.


----------



## cet

Looks like no snow for Canada.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1426457 said:


> Looks like no snow for Canada.


LOL only in north York region. None for the rest of Canada.


----------



## snowplowchick

Lynden Jeff, that attachment cheered me up. Hope it's real.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Me to, I agree last winter we did get some decent snow but a winter with little to no snow is bad for business.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am surprised there isn't snow over the golf of mexico....


----------



## CGM Inc.

Lynden-Jeff;1426544 said:


> Me to, I agree last winter we did get some decent snow but a winter with little to no snow is bad for business.


True that! 
City salted intersections around here, we are still at +4
Looks like it's drying up nicely.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1425923 said:


> when they called for rain we added some more salt to our pickle mix and spread it on sunday for all our gravel lots in the factories. they melted fast and with the rain anything what was left broke up as things drove over it in the trucking yards. Its real sloppy out there now.
> 
> 4x4 shaft inside the actuator on my 99 somehow bent. mechanic got it straightened and Im in 4x4 full time while the part is shipped. I figured I might be on sand duty later.
> We have a spare truck and sander, its just nice not to have to use it.
> 
> I do find it funny that I havent done anything to the trucks all season and the minute that my mechanic orders a new computer the 4x4 goes.


I think you mean the sleve that the actuator slides over the axle shaft... I replaced the sleve and actuator fork just the other month on a truck, its not very hard... Atleast the parts arnt all that expensive...


----------



## Triple L

How is no snow bad for business? I think no snow or tons of snow are good for business cause this will get rid of all the monkeys thaty think they're gonna strike it rich plowing snow... They'll be lots of stuff for sale and if you look on kijiji there already is...


----------



## CGM Inc.




----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1426626 said:


> How is no snow bad for business? I think no snow or tons of snow are good for business cause this will get rid of all the monkeys thaty think they're gonna strike it rich plowing snow... They'll be lots of stuff for sale and if you look on kijiji there already is...


Ya but is it going cheap?payup

I could handle some serious snowfall for February and March, I'm well rested and ready!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;1426626 said:


> How is no snow bad for business? I think no snow or tons of snow are good for business cause this will get rid of all the monkeys thaty think they're gonna strike it rich plowing snow... They'll be lots of stuff for sale and if you look on kijiji there already is...


People need to feel value for their money. No value = bad for business. People will just feed the per push junkies next year because they feel the contracts screwed them. I'm never concerned about weekend warriors, the customers who would hire them are not the customers I want to have so they are not a threat.


----------



## snowplowchick

Triple L;1426626 said:


> How is no snow bad for business? I think no snow or tons of snow are good for business cause this will get rid of all the monkeys thaty think they're gonna strike it rich plowing snow... They'll be lots of stuff for sale and if you look on kijiji there already is...


At the risk of you dwelling on my latest reply, it is bad for business obviously if you get paid per app or push. It is also bad if it is seasonal perhaps because next year people won't want to pay as much, thinking tge trend next year will bs mild too.

Shouldn't you be presalting? Lol. I just left the tri-cities, it was 34 F. Typos due to type and drive.


----------



## Triple L

snowplowchick;1426639 said:


> At the risk of you dwelling on my latest reply, it is bad for business obviously if you get paid per app or push. It is also bad if it is seasonal perhaps because next year people won't want to pay as much, thinking tge trend next year will bs mild too.
> 
> Shouldn't you be presalting? Lol. I just left the tri-cities, it was 34 F. Typos due to type and drive.


You worry about what your doing and don't worry about what I'm doing LOL

Most people are generally smart enough to average it out and think about last winter and now this winter... All you gotta say is sometimes you win and sometimes you loose... JMO


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;1426644 said:


> You worry about what your doing and don't worry about what I'm doing LOL
> 
> Most people are generally smart enough to average it out and think about last winter and now this winter... All you gotta say is sometimes you win and sometimes you loose... JMO


If I said that to a customer they would be telling me id be losing their business haha.


----------



## Triple L

Ok then....


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1426644 said:


> You worry about what your doing and don't worry about what I'm doing LOL
> 
> Most people are generally smart enough to average it out and think about last winter and now this winter... All you gotta say is sometimes you win and sometimes you loose... JMO


............................


----------



## musclecarboy

Lynden-Jeff;1426653 said:


> If I said that to a customer they would be telling me id be losing their business haha.


I have 2 driveways, one I rent my yard from and the other is his 70+ year old aunt up the street. I told both of them what chad said. In fact, I told them "if it snowed everyday you can bet your azz I would NOT ask for any extra pay, so it's not fair for you to ask for a discount this year". I think they pretty much realized I was firm about it. In my position though these driveways aren't a huge deal anyways but it's nice to keep the landlord happy.


----------



## greywynd

A salting we will go, a salting we will go......


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Another long, boring night working on a water service to centerpoint mall. Replacing a meter and valves.


----------



## greywynd

Well, there's at least two of us working the late night hours! Who else is up/out? Lol!


----------



## Triple L

Salt salt salt, just finishing up now...


----------



## greywynd

Same here, last few sites were just starting to freeze/frost up on the asphalt. Nice to be finishing before traffic picks up!


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1426644 said:


> You worry about what your doing and don't worry about what I'm doing LOL
> 
> Most people are generally smart enough to average it out and think about last winter and now this winter... All you gotta say is sometimes you win and sometimes you loose... JMO


98% of our driveways are pre-paid contracts and the customers I have had for years look at as a form of insurance, they buy the policy and we show up if it snows, nobody asks for their money back from their car insurance company because they didn't hit something that year. Where we run into problems is with the new clients, especially a year like this on because they didn't have a contract last year when we did driveways 41 times, but they paid full price this year and we've only done them 4 times, and all our hourly or commercial clients wonder how we could be there 8 or 10 times when it didn't snow all season, but commercials require different attention.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I like to be heading home when the other guys are just starting....

My commercials are mostly seasonal, my driveway seasonal start at $1400. This might be the first in 15 years where they don't get their moneys worth so yeah the new ones are usually a little ornery, but for alot of them a whole season is what they pay for an oil change at BMW/Mercedes.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1426614 said:


> I am surprised there isn't snow over the golf of mexico....


HAHA What're you talking about....


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;1426417 said:


> Hope the wind dries things out before we hit zero.


Stil plus 1 here - we didn't get any more moisture, sites dried up nicely.


----------



## CGM Inc.

ff1221;1426881 said:


> , and all our hourly or commercial clients wonder how we could be there 8 or 10 times when it didn't snow all season, but commercials require different attention.


That is the main issue IMO! No snow = no salt! The amount of freezing rain and freezing rain warnings this season is beyond crazy!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*JD's New Bike*

Dave got a New Bike ?


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Good money*



Mr.Markus;1426898 said:


> I like to be heading home when the other guys are just starting....
> 
> My commercials are mostly seasonal, my driveway seasonal start at $1400. This might be the first in 15 years where they don't get their moneys worth so yeah the new ones are usually a little ornery, but for alot of them a whole season is what they pay for an oil change at BMW/Mercedes.


THATS !!!!! Good money  and right where it should be for a seasonal, too many lowballers in our area to command that kinda money 

Add 2011 Dodge Challenger's to your list, my last oil change was 185.00 at the dealer


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Salt, Salt, Salt*



Triple L;1426870 said:


> Salt salt salt, just finishing up now...


Salt, Salt, Salt = $, $, $ = would rather salt then plow  gotta love the profits.....


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver;1426903 said:


> Stil plus 1 here - we didn't get any more moisture, sites dried up nicely.


We spot salted this morning but the flurries never seemed to happen.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I sat on a bucket most of the night lowering supplies into a chamber on a rope. BELIEVE ME, it flurried lots here. With igh winds...


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1426938 said:


> I sat on a bucket most of the night lowering supplies into a chamber on a rope. BELIEVE ME, it flurried lots here. With igh winds...


Little Miss Muffet?..........


----------



## snowplowchick

I salted until 5 this morning. I only saw one other contractor all night, Clintar. Considering their sites looked awful with the snow last week because they got to their sites late, and only could spot salt the roadways because of cars(we plowed), I am guessing they are trying to make their clients happy again.

I went by our local Walmart and Sobeys that Clintar has after 8am last week after a plowable event, and you couldn't see one parking line and the roadways were all white. They have a lot of new contracts here and their sites look horrible even though it is a much easier winter than last year. I hope it snows big, I can't wait to see them scramble then.


----------



## ff1221

StratfordPusher;1426918 said:


> THATS !!!!! Good money  and right where it should be for a seasonal, too many lowballers in our area to command that kinda money
> 
> Add 2011 Dodge Challenger's to your list, my last oil change was 185.00 at the dealer


Wow! Wish we could get that kind of money, we don't even get what Stratford gets, but you can only charge what you're local market will sustain, and I'm right on par with the other 10 contractors in a town with 5000 people! Sorry, my bad, a couple of them are lowballers, so I'm ahead of them, and we are the largest residential driveway contractor in town.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

snowplowchick;1426967 said:


> I salted until 5 this morning. I only saw one other contractor all night, Clintar. Considering their sites looked awful with the snow last week because they got to their sites late, and only could spot salt the roadways because of cars(we plowed), I am guessing they are trying to make their clients happy again.
> 
> I went by our local Walmart and Sobeys that Clintar has after 8am last week after a plowable event, and you couldn't see one parking line and the roadways were all white. They have a lot of new contracts here and their sites look horrible even though it is a much easier winter than last year. I hope it snows big, I can't wait to see them scramble then.


I hope just like you. But every time I ask for a big snow fall it comes as rain
I want so much we have to haul it the next day


----------



## JD Dave

StratfordPusher;1426916 said:


> Dave got a New Bike ?


I'm just not sure why your riding it.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Cuz*



JD Dave;1427049 said:


> I'm just not sure why your riding it.


Thumbs Up Cuz your Barbie motorhome was locked up 

Shouldn't you have a flasher on that bike ???


----------



## musclecarboy

As of Feb 1, 407 has changed the rates and put the no transponder "video toll charge" to $50 per shot. How is that even legal?


----------



## Golfpro21

$1400 wow........we are in Barrie where we can get a boat load of snow (not this year) and we are lucky to get $400 for a double car garage residential. we have a few low ballers who have a large client base so we are forced to come close to their low prices....we try to out service them so that those clients will see that you get what you pay for.


----------



## jg244888

musclecarboy;1427144 said:


> As of Feb 1, 407 has changed the rates and put the no transponder "video toll charge" to $50 per shot. How is that even legal?


from 407 website: IMPORTANT: A $50.00 Unrecognizable Plate Charge plus tolls per trip are billed to light vehicles without a valid transponder whose rear licence plate's identifying features are altered, not visible to or recognizable by the toll system.


----------



## B&E snowplowing

Golfpro21;1427145 said:


> $1400 wow........we are in Barrie where we can get a boat load of snow (not this year) and we are lucky to get $400 for a double car garage residential. we have a few low ballers who have a large client base so we are forced to come close to their low prices....we try to out service them so that those clients will see that you get what you pay for.


WOW... I to am in Barrie, and I wouldn't drop the blade for $400.00. I do however do an upscale area around Snow Valley and Midhurst, but still... at least $900.00 for a double/triple drive, and we do not do walkways or steps.

The biggest problem when your within the city, is there is no where to put the snow usually. I find that most people in the city want their drives blowen not plowed and that's where there seems to be lots of competition here.

Besides Barrie City by-law jerks make it (or have made it for me) very difficult to service residential customers with a plow truck.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Grassman09

jg244888;1427159 said:


> from 407 website: IMPORTANT: A $50.00 Unrecognizable Plate Charge plus tolls per trip are billed to light vehicles without a valid transponder whose rear licence plate's identifying features are altered, not visible to or recognizable by the toll system.


So how do they charge you this if they cannot recognize your license plate? Lots of people leave there tailgates down or in winter accidentally back into a snowbank.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Ruthless*



Grassman09;1427189 said:


> So how do they charge you this if they cannot recognize your license plate? Lots of people leave there tailgates down or in winter accidentally back into a snowbank.


407 folks are just Ruthless, read more billing horror stories then I care to remember... I avoid the 407 at all costs.... rather wait in traffic then give them a penny....

I took it a few times many years ago when it was new, always paid my account on time.... I get a letter one day out of the blue, it is demanding payment on my overdue account, hmmm, have not been on the 407 in 3 years at this point....

I call in and wait and wait and wait to speak with a human, only to find out I owed .34 cents
over 3 years and now owe 18.00 ..... because of all the fees......

Faxed them a copy of my account paid in full from my last payment, glad I kept my copy.... and don't hear anything back from them...

I get another letter 7 months later, thanking me for my payment.... how messed up is that

I am sure they have ways for finding vehicles with blocked plates, most likely at the taxpayers of Ontario's expense....

Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Thats nuts*



Golfpro21;1427145 said:


> $1400 wow........we are in Barrie where we can get a boat load of snow (not this year) and we are lucky to get $400 for a double car garage residential. we have a few low ballers who have a large client base so we are forced to come close to their low prices....we try to out service them so that those clients will see that you get what you pay for.


That's nuts for Barrie, city of 100,00 people... holly smokes.... with the amount of snow you can get hit with, I would not leave my driveway for that... in a normal season we can average 
237 cm of snow and 30-40 residential pushes.... only 30,000 people in Stratford and I think 10% are trying to make a living plowing snow and cutting grass....lol.....

If we don't get a big February and March snowfall amount I think there will be a lot of customers jumping out of seasonal programs next winter.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

B&E snowplowing;1427175 said:


> WOW... I to am in Barrie, and I wouldn't drop the blade for $400.00. I do however do an upscale area around Snow Valley and Midhurst, but still... at least $900.00 for a double/triple drive, and we do not do walkways or steps.


Alot of my clientel are upscale or retired, I will do steps, walkways if needed but it's extra. I don't think that $265 /mth is much for a service that clears your driveway and is basically at your beckoned call. 24/7. You are right it is a little more work to sell a higher price, but I feel lowering prices to compete with someone cheaper is always a losing proposition.


----------



## Elite_Maint

StratfordPusher;1427213 said:


> If we don't get a big February and March snowfall amount I think there will be a lot of customers jumping out of seasonal programs next winter.....


If my residential clients don't want seasonal snow plowing for next season I'll give them the option of either seasonal rate or $60 each snow event. they'll keep the seasonal believe me...hahaha


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1427224 said:


> Alot of my clientel are upscale or retired, I will do steps, walkways if needed but it's extra. I don't think that $265 /mth is much for a service that clears your driveway and is basically at your beckoned call. 24/7. You are right it is a little more work to sell a higher price, but I feel lowering prices to compete with someone cheaper is always a losing proposition.


We do a small townhouse complex overlooking Credit River with + 700000$ homes (just 30 of them) Outside the contract we do the driveways and walks at 350$ for driveway, walk and salting per season and 270$ Driveway and salt. Starts a war every time on renewal.....why is it so much!


----------



## adamhumberview

StratfordPusher;1427203 said:


> 407 folks are just Ruthless, read more billing horror stories then I care to remember... I avoid the 407 at all costs.... rather wait in traffic then give them a penny....
> 
> I took it a few times many years ago when it was new, always paid my account on time.... I get a letter one day out of the blue, it is demanding payment on my overdue account, hmmm, have not been on the 407 in 3 years at this point....
> 
> I call in and wait and wait and wait to speak with a human, only to find out I owed .34 cents
> over 3 years and now owe 18.00 ..... because of all the fees......
> 
> Faxed them a copy of my account paid in full from my last payment, glad I kept my copy.... and don't hear anything back from them...
> 
> I get another letter 7 months later, thanking me for my payment.... how messed up is that
> 
> I am sure they have ways for finding vehicles with blocked plates, most likely at the taxpayers of Ontario's expense....
> 
> Just my 2 cents worth


When the 407 changed their heavy transponders to yellow from black, we were slowly switching all our roll offs over. We didnt use the 407 that much but we used it enough.

we got a bill for $50 on, $50 off, inflated toll fee's b/c of no transponder. long story short our bill that month was $23,000.00

They had their "Commercial Account Specialist" come in to our office to discuss our file. Long story short.. $1000 cash to buddy.. $5600.00 to the 407... traded in all our transponders.. keep 1 in the office for long hauls..


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Raise*



adamhumberview;1427376 said:


> When the 407 changed their heavy transponders to yellow from black, we were slowly switching all our roll offs over. We didnt use the 407 that much but we used it enough.
> 
> we got a bill for $50 on, $50 off, inflated toll fee's b/c of no transponder. long story short our bill that month was $23,000.00
> 
> They had their "Commercial Account Specialist" come in to our office to discuss our file. Long story short.. $1000 cash to buddy.. $5600.00 to the 407... traded in all our transponders.. keep 1 in the office for long hauls..


Hope ya gave yourself a nice raise Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## StratfordPusher

E Maintenance;1427351 said:


> If my residential clients don't want seasonal snow plowing for next season I'll give them the option of either seasonal rate or $60 each snow event. they'll keep the seasonal believe me...hahaha


LOL... glad you can get away with that in the big smoke, out here I might as well fold up my tent.


----------



## Elite_Maint

StratfordPusher;1427407 said:


> LOL... glad you can get away with that in the big smoke, out here I might as well fold up my tent.


Well for me when i started in 2008 i would take everything residential was 80% of my workload for summer and winter. But over the years I've expanded and met a lot of people and my workload shifted I do 50/50 for the summer work but in the winter is 80% commercial now and 20% residential.


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1427368 said:


> We do a small townhouse complex overlooking Credit River with + 700000$ homes (just 30 of them) Outside the contract we do the driveways and walks at 350$ for driveway, walk and salting per season and 270$ Driveway and salt. Starts a war every time on renewal.....why is it so much!


Just over $10 a driveway salt in wow...............


----------



## Grassman09

adamhumberview;1427376 said:


> keep 1 in the office for long hauls..


Thought transponders cannot be shared between vehicles that stopped long time ago. Unless they didn't cancel it for commercial. I would get a bill for video fees if I took the other truck or vehicle on the 407 that wasn't tied to the transponder.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1427453 said:


> Just over $10 a driveway salt in wow...............


QUOTE=CGM Inc.;1427368]We do a small townhouse complex overlooking Credit River with + 700000$ homes (just 30 of them) Outside the contract we do the driveways and walks at 350$ for driveway, walk and salting per season and 270$ Driveway and salt. Starts a war every time on renewal.....why is it so much![/QUOTE]

There is a guy out here, that for the past 4 years has been building his snow at $400/drive
not even prepaid, in installments. After 4 years 120 clients. $48,000. 3 50Hp kubota, loaders and blowers. I don't see the value.
My mother lives in a retirement community, owns the house leases the land, mowing and snow all inclusive. 195 units $700/month maintenance fees $200 of that allocated for snow(6mths). There's a yearly budget of $234,000. when they bid it out the contractor that got it bid $42,000. Every one of them hums and haas about how expensive they are. 
I really don't blame the HOA, it is the contractor leaving the money on the table.. IMO


----------



## orenlasko

Unfortunately precedent has been set. Which makes it harder for the contractor to get a larger share of the $234k pie. Sucks.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yep, precedent is a bitcch! The odd thing is that I will moan about someone being to cheap, and then I am sure someone is moaning about me. That is the major problem with our industry and something that I do hope changes over time, but in reality it never will. It is a free market economy and it will continue. Chad says to cheap at $10 a drive, CGM says $$$. You also have to always look at the bigger picture. CGM is protecting his contract. He doesn't want another contractor in there doing the personal driveways and slowly creeping in to do the whole thing. We have that issue as well, and will do things cheap to protect the golden egg. It is the nature of the beast!

One thing that is really annoying me this season is that absolutely every property manager I am speaking to lets me know how he or she thinks we are having it so easy this year and must be making a fortune!!!!

Every one of my guys is salary or monthly, all subs are monthly, all other costs are fixed, and we are salting average or above average which is a loss for us. So no.... we are not doing any better because of lack of snow. Maybe some savings that we will not see till the spring with wear and tear and whatnot. We are doing more litter pickups because of lack of snow, so diesel use is not much of a savings. We still have all the same rental/lease payments.

I would love to tell them, "so with the lack of snow you must have it easy because you are not dealing with complaints!"


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Condo fees*



Mr.Markus;1427485 said:


> QUOTE=CGM Inc.;1427368]We do a small townhouse complex overlooking Credit River with + 700000$ homes (just 30 of them) Outside the contract we do the driveways and walks at 350$ for driveway, walk and salting per season and 270$ Driveway and salt. Starts a war every time on renewal.....why is it so much!


There is a guy out here, that for the past 4 years has been building his snow at $400/drive
not even prepaid, in installments. After 4 years 120 clients. $48,000. 3 50Hp kubota, loaders and blowers. I don't see the value.
My mother lives in a retirement community, owns the house leases the land, mowing and snow all inclusive. 195 units $700/month maintenance fees $200 of that allocated for snow(6mths). There's a yearly budget of $234,000. when they bid it out the contractor that got it bid $42,000. Every one of them hums and haas about how expensive they are. 
I really don't blame the HOA, it is the contractor leaving the money on the table.. IMO[/QUOTE]

I find it is always good to know what each condo owner is being charged for maintenance services, thus you have a good idea on what $$ is in the pot to pay for services.
Would be great if more guys figured this out before bidding then pricing would be more compatible across the board.

I lost a nice 30 unit condo complex with $600,000 homes requiring the best of service I had the past 2 winters... I was $25,000 a season, newbie bid $10,000 ... he won.... and now no snow this year so they both win... end of story


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yes and no, there isn't an exact science to condo budgets. Some even pay for salt out of the reserve fund, or "landscaping" so it is hard to tell where a yearly maintenance fee amount might go. I agree to a point, but it is a very very rough understanding.


----------



## Triple L

Does your contracts all state you will do weekly litter pickups 52 weeks of the year Jon?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yep, but in the winter you can just drive through instead of start and stop 10 times and truck on and off if you know what I mean. Also, when there is snow, you are already on site shoveling, so you fulfilled the contract requirements


----------



## 3ipka

I gotta say the 407 is a love/hate for alot of people. Sure you have to pay for the use but the time you save commuting is definently worth it. Ive been using the 407 for commuting to school for 4 years now and in comparison to the QEW (with regular traffic) you save anywhere between 5-10 minutes. During heavy traffic hours the QEW is a parking lot and the time saved jumps easily to 15-20 minutes. My 407 bill is usually about $100 a month and anyone who wants to do some basic math can figure out that the time saved is definently worth the $100 spent if your making the commute daily. 

Also who can complain when the roads are always the first plowed, and by far maintained the best compared to the other 400 series highways. I have always appreciated the saying "You get what you pay for" and the 407 is a perfect example of that.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1427453 said:


> Just over $10 a driveway salt in wow...............


Guess makes me a lowballer! 30 beside each other, less then an hour to do....do the math.

Still snowing....was supposed to be over at 6 am......WTF!


----------



## Canplow

StratfordPusher;1427619 said:


> There is a guy out here, that for the past 4 years has been building his snow at $400/drive
> not even prepaid, in installments. After 4 years 120 clients. $48,000. 3 50Hp kubota, loaders and blowers. I don't see the value.
> My mother lives in a retirement community, owns the house leases the land, mowing and snow all inclusive. 195 units $700/month maintenance fees $200 of that allocated for snow(6mths). There's a yearly budget of $234,000. when they bid it out the contractor that got it bid $42,000. Every one of them hums and haas about how expensive they are.
> I really don't blame the HOA, it is the contractor leaving the money on the table.. IMO


I find it is always good to know what each condo owner is being charged for maintenance services, thus you have a good idea on what $$ is in the pot to pay for services.
Would be great if more guys figured this out before bidding then pricing would be more compatible across the board.

I lost a nice 30 unit condo complex with $600,000 homes requiring the best of service I had the past 2 winters... I was $25,000 a season, newbie bid $10,000 ... he won.... and now no snow this year so they both win... end of story[/QUOTE]

And now the presadents is set good luck getting anywhere near what you use too! That seems to be the way here all residentials have the story someone was cheaper and how low can you go? People in my area want $20 or less per plow and no contracts hopeing someone lower comes along!


----------



## orenlasko

I fired a long time client this fall when he decided to experiment with another contractor for the less important of 
His two buildings. This left the smaller building with the 24hr bank machine for me to take care of. He refused to salt unless 
It was freezing rain so no real extra money there either. At the end of the day, I decided I had had enough of being nickeled and dimed 
And said enough. I was already fairly cheap so I figured the lowball must be doing the property with wrong size equipment(big open parking lots). 
As it turns out he's plowing with new ford hd with blizzard 810 and vbox. I can only assume he isn't working for money just for kicks...
I'm happy I fired the client because the aggravation was just not worth the pay cheque.


----------



## CGM Inc.

:realmad:


StratfordPusher;1427619 said:


> There is a guy out here, that for the past 4 years has been building his snow at $400/drive
> not even prepaid, in installments. After 4 years 120 clients. $48,000. 3 50Hp kubota, loaders and blowers. I don't see the value.
> My mother lives in a retirement community, owns the house leases the land, mowing and snow all inclusive. 195 units $700/month maintenance fees $200 of that allocated for snow(6mths). There's a yearly budget of $234,000. when they bid it out the contractor that got it bid $42,000. Every one of them hums and haas about how expensive they are.
> I really don't blame the HOA, it is the contractor leaving the money on the table.. IMO


I find it is always good to know what each condo owner is being charged for maintenance services, thus you have a good idea on what $$ is in the pot to pay for services.
Would be great if more guys figured this out before bidding then pricing would be more compatible across the board.

I lost a nice 30 unit condo complex with $600,000 homes requiring the best of service I had the past 2 winters... I was $25,000 a season, newbie bid $10,000 ... he won.... and now no snow this year so they both win... end of story[/QUOTE]

From what I know the Property management company takes about as much per unit as the maintenance contract on an annual basis. If we get *****ed at we tell the residents we are here every week for 7-8$ per unit per visit! Cut your grass, collect leaves, prune, blow, plow, salt etc.

Just had to explain a board member about equal monthly billing :laughing: 
A lot of board members are on EI.....wonder why!


----------



## Canplow

Off topic anyone know what a beer is worth at the JLC going to see Tool on thursday


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

more then you would want to pay!


----------



## Canplow

Pristine PM ltd;1427718 said:


> more then you would want to pay!


especialy this year! I hear there big cups though so I pack the flask!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think they even have that super fast filler thing. Where you can fill a beer a second. That costs extra!


----------



## alpine692003

Hoping for more snow .. We grossed 6 figures in one week... yay!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1427754 said:


> I think they even have that super fast filler thing. Where you can fill a beer a second. That costs extra!


JD can drink them in a second.


----------



## Canplow

Pristine PM ltd;1427754 said:


> I think they even have that super fast filler thing. Where you can fill a beer a second. That costs extra!


Thats not a good mix for my super fast drinking of beer at concerts thing! Bayfest when motly crew was here I drank 25 drafts at 5beers for $25 not to mention up in smoke:laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1427813 said:


> JD can drink them in a second.


I need wings to wash them down though.


----------



## Canplow

JD Dave;1427835 said:


> I need wings to wash them down though.


I need a jar of tums after washing beer down with wings!:yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## Canplow

Gold rush is on !boy that would be fun!


----------



## JD Dave

Canplow;1427864 said:


> I need a jar of tums after washing beer down with wings!:yow!::yow!::yow!:


That only happens when I drink whiskey. We had a couple wings and beers in Buffalo yesterday and then got my truck searched by Canada customs. Fun times.


----------



## Canplow

JD Dave;1427873 said:


> That only happens when I drink whiskey. We had a couple wings and beers in Buffalo yesterday and then got my truck searched by Canada customs. Fun times.


I drink my whisked 'Fourty Creek" with water and a dash ok coke! try it no heart burn I think its the pop!


----------



## JD Dave

Canplow;1427875 said:


> I drink my whisked 'Fourty Creek" with water and a dash ok coke! try it no heart burn I think its the pop!


1 or 4 doesn't bother me it's when I drink the bottle.


----------



## Canplow

I hear you there 4 is in the first cup no sence wasting Ice!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

they searched the truck and....


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1427879 said:


> it's when I drink the bottle.


Try to stick with Whiskey!


----------



## Canplow

CGM Inc.;1427950 said:


> Try to stick with Whiskey!


If you use tums when you drink the bottle! what do you use when you sh*t it out!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

MIDTOWNPC;1427923 said:


> they searched the truck and....


Lets just say that Dave won't be sitting for a long time. They went through things very thoroughly.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*They found Dave...*



MIDTOWNPC;1427923 said:


> they searched the truck and....


They found Dave..., what did you think they would find in a pink Barbie camper....

I think customs may have been tipped off...... or perhaps they like pink too... lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

StratfordPusher;1427619 said:


> I lost a nice 30 unit condo complex with $600,000 homes requiring the best of service I had the past 2 winters... I was $25,000 a season, newbie bid $10,000 ... he won.... and now no snow this year so they both win... end of story


This is what I find hard about years like this season. I lost a site that I had for 12 years by a couple bucks per event billing, I know they analyze (analize HAHA) expenditure year to year and compare. This year having that new contractor saved them $$$$. That's all they'll see.Snow load means nothing. It will be very difficult for me to get them back unless I can get a seat back at their board.


----------



## Golfpro21

B&E snowplowing;1427175 said:


> WOW... I to am in Barrie, and I wouldn't drop the blade for $400.00. I do however do an upscale area around Snow Valley and Midhurst, but still... at least $900.00 for a double/triple drive, and we do not do walkways or steps.
> 
> The biggest problem when your within the city, is there is no where to put the snow usually. I find that most people in the city want their drives blowen not plowed and that's where there seems to be lots of competition here.
> 
> Besides Barrie City by-law jerks make it (or have made it for me) very difficult to service residential customers with a plow truck.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


Yes plows are difficult within the city....but we use a tractor with inverted blower


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

We have a 
'Dash for Cash" run includes residentials and some pertime business lots. We charge 200. and up for a driveway, incab work only with a seasonal snow fall accumulated amount limit. Most drives are about 4 minutes completed and off to the next. The right operator can be running and bringing in well over 120 an hour. Get the wrong guy (and yes we had some) AND its just a hobby. We dont have to worry to much about Lake Effect here.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1428039 said:


> Lets just say that Dave won't be sitting for a long time. They went through things very thoroughly.


I just had my prostate checked and let my tell you that doctor should have his licence revoked. He was the worse dentist I've ever been to. 


StratfordPusher;1428126 said:


> They found Dave..., what did you think they would find in a pink Barbie camper....
> 
> I think customs may have been tipped off...... or perhaps they like pink too... lol


Your starting to concern me with all the pink pictures you have. I think secretly you want a pink tractor. After about 5 years that new Case you got will turn a closer shade of pink.


----------



## ff1221

Jacobsmovinsnow;1428298 said:


> We have a
> 'Dash for Cash" run includes residentials and some pertime business lots. We charge 200. and up for a driveway, incab work only with a seasonal snow fall accumulated amount limit. Most drives are about 4 minutes completed and off to the next. The right operator can be running and bringing in well over 120 an hour. Get the wrong guy (and yes we had some) AND its just a hobby. We dont have to worry to much about Lake Effect here.


Same here pretty tight route (size of a small town), can run through 120 driveways in about 6hrs on an average day, we only shovel a couple for some older folks and it's extra, all done with tractors and blowers. Do a driveway right beside one of my competition, one day we got there at the same time, he uses a truck and plow, I was in and gone by the time he got half the driveway done, no dickin around.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

flurries here. anywhere without salt is covered white.
hope this one turns into 5cms again. maybe more of the competition will sleep in. Thumbs Up


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yep, we are the same. Out of the blue


----------



## Canplow

Its coming down light in Sarnia trucks are covered but at this rate we wont get a plow out of it and its susposed to stop around 10


----------



## R.G.PEEL

1cm in thornhill.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Nothing in Hamilton right now. Get my liquid system tomorrow, looking forward to trying it out on these ******** 2 cm snowfalls.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Is this lake effect or the top of the system coming in from Texas?


----------



## DeVries

System seems to be falling apart. Was starting to wonder though at about 7 tonight it looked like we could have gotten a few cm's out of it.

Post pics of the liquid system Jeff. This will probably be in the books for me next season.

Looks like lake effect.


----------



## snowplowchick

JohnnyRoyale;1429270 said:


> Is this lake effect or the top of the system coming in from Texas?


How's the foot?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I would say both! Happy to see the breakup. We are site checking now.


----------



## goel

This explains Timmy's cup sizes changes so we all understand what we are ordering now.


----------



## doberman

Durham Region its still snowing. Unexpected precip again not called for by the "experts". Out salting way too many times in the last week, and there will be a revolt soon with the clients.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yep, sometimes you need to make a salting dissapear to keep the peace


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*WTF? I passed out 4 hours ago and i just woke up took a piss, looked out the window and it was all green 4 hours ago and now everything is pure white and big ass flakes are falling? Where the hell did this come from? *_


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Pristine PM ltd;1429398 said:


> Yep, sometimes you need to make a salting dissapear to keep the peace


Exactly, the guy I'm salting for moans about salt usage so I'm just skipping a salting! Nobody will fall jon, no worries!!!


----------



## Elite_Maint

Looks like it's all broken up now!...wtf is up with this weather!...


----------



## GMC Driver

1cm down here, salt run for us.


----------



## musclecarboy

Threw down a good coat of salt. Picked up about 2.1MT in the salter and about 0.4MT in the bed of my truck. Azzhole at draglam used a 928H to load and took full scoops for my pickup spreader.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Likewise, I have approx 1/2 ton in the bed. Free to whoever wants to come shovel it out! Lol I ask for 2 yds everytime. My salter is 2.5 heaped andthey somehow overflow everytime.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Right after my last post I met up with a shovel crew who needed a bit of salt. They shovelled some out of my hopper and commented on how mucj had spilled on my dual humps. We joked about how stupid the loader operator was, and then one shoveller was "nice" enough to drag it all off with his mitt!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Nothing in the tropics again. Seems the northern fringe is about 50kms away.... Calling for 42 and sprinkles tomorrow. I'm starting to think winter worst is behind us allready!!! The long term forecasts are snowless and very warm too.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1429398 said:


> Yep, sometimes you need to make a salting dissapear to keep the peace


Even then they still want your other hand and next of kin. They had no problems last year with there salt bill. This year "its crazy" or "were tripping over it" fun times as Jon would say.


----------



## grandview

I guess the NY/Pa border moved up closer to Buffalo,weren't suppose to get any snow but a half inch fell over night.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Quick salt run for me, mostly the residual held but we're under flurries for mid day and a freezing rain warning for this evening.

Happy Birthday Stefan.


----------



## Alpha Property

i'm sorry guys, this snow was my fault, 
I took the blade off the truck, took the bins of salt for my sidewalks out and gave my dad the truck for the day/night and took his jetta.... not going to be doing that any time soon again

I had to wake him up at 4 thismorning and get my keys back and load up the salt and spreader and head out for the couple hours


----------



## schrader

Pristine PM ltd;1429398 said:


> Yep, sometimes you need to make a salting dissapear to keep the peace


Same thing here, PM's and Condo board will flip if I bill them for the 12 times I have salted this month when we have only plower 5 times. Looks like it is going to be a solid week of more salting.

Got the new Autovision gps installed yesterday,still figuring out the software, but ooks like it is going to be a great asset for liability.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Happy bday cedar. Would probably have been better I you got to sleep in on your bday but I'm sure te salt extra $ is like a present. 
Cheers!


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1429566 said:


> Happy bday cedar. Would probably have been better I you got to sleep in on your bday but I'm sure te salt extra $ is like a present.
> Cheers!




We don't treat inclusive and salt extra clients differently!
Our sites are holding up from last time around....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1429592 said:


> We don't treat inclusive and salt extra clients differently!
> Our sites are holding up from last time around....


Neither do we and I don't get why people do
A decision to salt means everyone gets salted.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Damnit... I just realized I took my plow off last night too!!!!! Really sorry guys as well!!!!

I usually leave it on all the time and have a drivearound vehicle, but yesterday I was towing a trailer and thought I shouldn't stress the truck out any more.

Yeah, we have been accused of treating salt in and salt out (of contract) differently, and I laugh, wave over my foreman, and ask them if they know what type of salting property this is. They don't have a clue. We say salt, they all get salted. People don't understand that having all interlock and having all asphalt means things will look different after a salting.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Alpha Property;1429538 said:


> i'm sorry guys, this snow was my fault,
> I took the blade off the truck, took the bins of salt for my sidewalks out and gave my dad the truck for the day/night and took his jetta.... not going to be doing that any time soon again
> 
> I had to wake him up at 4 thismorning and get my keys back and load up the salt and spreader and head out for the couple hours


Murphys Law,:laughing: it aint over till the fat lady puts her snow shovel away


----------



## JD Dave

I just rolled out of bed at 8:30, best sleep I've had in a long time.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

this past Wednesday nite was my first nite in a while I didnt havta go to work at 2 a.m. or earlier. More snow tonite


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

JD Dave;1429676 said:


> I just rolled out of bed at 8:30, best sleep I've had in a long time.


You guys had nothing last night? Or residual took care of it?


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Nothing in the Ottawa Region, I see that s ome gu ys were caught off guard. I hate playing catch up in the snow /salt game.


----------



## CGM Inc.

I have 1 site with salt on call......guess what? They called today for salt!
Executed as per request :laughing:


----------



## greywynd

Executed??  :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have quite a few on call for sanding, rural drives are alot more tolerant, and they pay $$$ for it. Some of them don't do their snow till there is a problem and the constant packing, freeze/ thaw and rain make them challenging. All they want is pickled sand for some traction. This year at least there are no frozen ruts that I have to worry about blowing a bead on. 
Got my Farm show badge today... thanks Dave...Garranteed to snow that whole week now....


----------



## adamhumberview

last night was a weird one.. west end south of the 401 was ok and downtown.. up here in woodbridge we got a good coating.. nothing to brag about though..

convieniently we only salted our salt in contracts!


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

I maintain a cottage road, winding with hills, narrow in some spots, with drop offs into creeks etc. This past fall I told em I didnt want to do it. Getting to old for the excitement. They would call for sand when it was glare ice. Gave em a quote for a contract, hoping they would stay away. After a while got the notice they wanted me to maintain under contract. Now its not so hairy to go there and maintain as I get to presand it before a ice event and it never gets to skating rink status. I had a communications tower to do, but they told me they were not going to require service this winter. Got called twice to clear and pull out vehicles. Told em I was too busy and gave em phone numbers to call and companys to track down.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Cop Magnet*

Looks like a Police Magnet to me.... bound to get pulled over every other block.. and always have a cop looking for it....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Happy Birthday CGM!


----------



## adamhumberview

R.G.PEEL;1429986 said:


> Happy Birthday CGM!


haha that was amazing


----------



## orenlasko

Ok. I've just about had it with EC and the weather network. I say we gather the forum members and storm both locations. We need someone who can do weather forecasting. And who Better than the us?


----------



## Canplow

Anyone going to Tool Tonight?


----------



## Triple L

The only tool I know of is the ones in my shop

Big red brutus got a work out today...

All new ball joints, universals and spindals on an employee's dino dodge... Anyone who try's to tell me solid front axle is where its at is comical... Not being able to grease your lower ball joint unless you pull the entire axle shaft out is rediculus... Saved him about $1500 I figure

Funny story, so we get the ball joint nuts off and are smashing it for everything to let go... I give Ray a big boy hammer and he goes to town, after about 10 swings he goes to hit it one last time and the hammer slipped a bit and he smokes the fender on his truck... I laughed until I cried literally! :laughing: He was in good spirits tho, "That was my good fender, it was only half way rusted out HAHAHA"


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm surprised you allowed your shiny new gun to touch one of those nasty dodges. Lol


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1430194 said:


> I'm surprised you allowed your shiny new gun to touch one of those nasty dodges. Lol


Couldnt belive it took more then 600 foot pounds to take off the bottom ball joint nut.... My ingersoll rand looked like a kids toy, the snap on took it off in half a second meanwhile I had the ingersoll on there for a good 10 seconds wasting air LOL


----------



## Canplow

R.G.PEEL;1430194 said:


> I'm surprised you allowed your shiny new gun to touch one of those nasty dodges. Lol


Hey easy with the dodge jokes! one might have to pull you out some day!


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

orenlasko;1430148 said:


> Ok. I've just about had it with EC and the weather network. I say we gather the forum members and storm both locations. We need someone who can do weather forecasting. And who Better than the us?


Agreed..... TWN is for someone who is not really concerned with the weather, just interested.:laughing: There is a big difference between 5cm and 15cm as far as a contractor is concerned. EC been pretty good for me and CJOH our local Ottawa station is quite accurate as is the ottawa CBC. There forecast for us today changed from 2 to4 snow tonite to a freezing rain warning, thats understandable, TWN calls for 5 to 15 of snow. :laughing: Right now I just watch TW N for entertainment, get on the E C site and others and look at the radar progress and decide from there. TWN will tellyou the same line for 8 hours at a time and then when the n ext shift starts ya get a different story. Pathetic.


----------



## Canplow

not sure weither to take the summer truck for gas mileage or the plow truck to london?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That's not even a workout on that gun. You gotta crack some bolts on the end of a huge hydraulic cylinder, or the drives off a dozer or something.


----------



## Canplow

anyone gotta weather report or see what its like in london right now?


----------



## Canplow

E C says heavy snow!


----------



## CGM Inc.

orenlasko;1430148 said:


> Ok. I've just about had it with EC and the weather network. I say we gather the forum members and storm both locations. We need someone who can do weather forecasting. And who Better than the us?


X2! Get off your lazy a$$ check the temperature, road conditions, cameras, etc. and you notice what you just predicted is wrong. Hello rain......will it be 15cm of snow by tomorrow?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Canplow;1430206 said:


> Hey easy with the dodge jokes! one might have to pull you out some day!


There's nothing solid enough on a dodge to hook the chain to unless it just rolled off the lot!


----------



## Canplow

weather network says rain!


----------



## Canplow

R.G.PEEL;1430228 said:


> There's nothing solid enough on a dodge to hook the chain to unless it just rolled off the lot!


It will get me there then I'll use my gunswesportwesport


----------



## Triple L

Canplow;1430232 said:


> It will get me there then I'll use my gunswesportwesport


It will get you to where Grant is stuck, then when you go to pull him out or my heavy chevy the trans will fall out of the dodge... True story


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Best plow truck I own is a 08 Dodge 2500 snowchief hands down with a 8,5 Meyers V Plow.. traction is superior to my Chevs. 5.7 hemi got the horses to plow in the winter and haul a 32 foot trailer way up to Longlac On. in the summer. Next truck in 2013 will be a Dodge 1 ton 4 door 8 foot bed 5.7 Hemi.


----------



## Canplow

Triple L;1430238 said:


> It will get you to where Grant is stuck, then when you go to pull him out or my heavy chevy the trans will fall out of the dodge... True story


I wont say anything about a chev! But Ford = Found Out I'd Reather Dodge! wish I had pictures of buddy stuck on a driveway slight down slope dump trailer with 7 tons of frozen dirt in the air The tires of that ford 6" off the ground he was glad for a real truck to show up! Ya towed him out with a Dodge

But really is anyone going to Tool concert tonight in london? Looking for weather report dont want to take the big truck !


----------



## Canplow

Jacobsmovinsnow;1430251 said:


> Best plow truck I own is a 08 Dodge 2500 snowchief hands down with a 8,5 Meyers V Plow.. traction is superior to my Chevs. 5.7 hemi got the horses to plow in the winter and haul a 32 foot trailer way up to Longlac On. in the summer. Next truck in 2013 will be a Dodge 1 ton 4 door 8 foot bed 5.7 Hemi.


x 2 Ya Ya Who wrote the book? Dodge did !!!!!!!!!!Thumbs Up


----------



## A Man

Triple L;1430238 said:


> It will get you to where Grant is stuck, then when you go to pull him out or my heavy chevy the trans will fall out of the dodge... True story


And what kind of truck pulled you out after that true story? lol


----------



## Canplow

probaly a freightliner tow truck:laughing: If a dodge couldn't!


----------



## Triple L

A Man;1430261 said:


> And what kind of truck pulled you out after that true story? lol


haha i was waiting for your reply!

A dodge with a standard trans LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=90742&highlight=what+r+u+haulin&page=43

Thats all I have to say to your wonderfully fresh and hilarious acronyms.


----------



## JD Dave

Jacobsmovinsnow;1430251 said:


> Best plow truck I own is a 08 Dodge 2500 snowchief hands down with a 8,5 Meyers V Plow.. traction is superior to my Chevs. 5.7 hemi got the horses to plow in the winter and haul a 32 foot trailer way up to Longlac On. in the summer. Next truck in 2013 will be a Dodge 1 ton 4 door 8 foot bed 5.7 Hemi.


What decade are your GM's from?


Pristine PM ltd;1429785 said:


> You guys had nothing last night? Or residual took care of it?


No we had to salt, I guess they thought I wasn't needed so no one called me.

Happy Birthday Mr Markus!!! And Stefan, but I'm not sure if it's really your birthday.


----------



## orenlasko

Hey. At least the fords come with the heated tailgate option. So it's more comfortable to push in the winter when it breaks down.


----------



## orenlasko

F. Found 
O. On 
R. Road 
D. Dead.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

ROTFL!!! Did you make that up? Its so good cuz it spells "FORD" right? Lol


----------



## edgeair

Triple L;1430190 said:


> The only tool I know of is the ones in my shop
> 
> Big red brutus got a work out today...
> 
> All new ball joints, universals and spindals on an employee's dino dodge... Anyone who try's to tell me solid front axle is where its at is comical... Not being able to grease your lower ball joint unless you pull the entire axle shaft out is rediculus... Saved him about $1500 I figure
> 
> Funny story, so we get the ball joint nuts off and are smashing it for everything to let go... I give Ray a big boy hammer and he goes to town, after about 10 swings he goes to hit it one last time and the hammer slipped a bit and he smokes the fender on his truck... I laughed until I cried literally! :laughing: He was in good spirits tho, "That was my good fender, it was only half way rusted out HAHAHA"


Been there done that. Funny thing is, once you change out the wearables on the front end of a Dodge, you are good to go for a long time - no pesky chevy issues :laughing: I've had both, and while I would buy another Chev, I have had less headaches with my dodges - much simpler front end on a 4X4 although not without its problems. When you hang a 800 lb plow on top of a diesel its a wonder these things last as long as they do. Now, its when I didn't have a plow on one of my trucks and it only got 100k from the factory, that is bad. Mine has lasted longer since then even with a plow using quality parts.

I've used Moog ball joints and i am able to grease them no problems.

I guess you guys haven't heard of a ball joint press?

Last truck I bought was an 04 diesel and I did the whole front end for $1300 plus 5 hours of my time (included all new tie rods, hubs, ball joints, u joints and brakes - all Moog or name brand parts). Got to love Rock Auto, especially when you pick up the shipment in the states.


----------



## JD Dave

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/ff6806e133/new-used


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1430326 said:


> What decade are your GM's from?
> 
> No we had to salt, I guess they thought I wasn't needed so no one called me.
> 
> Happy Birthday Mr Markus!!! And Stefan, but I'm not sure if it's really your birthday.


Thanks Dave... This year is "The Meaning of life" from Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy. Feels old............. so I'm gonna stop touching it.


----------



## 3ipka

Nothing special here, the residual took care of the flurries. 
Ive got a brand new never put on rims set of skid steer tires. The size is 12/16.5 and ill let the set go for $720 LMK if anyone here is interested


----------



## JD Dave

3ipka;1430503 said:


> Nothing special here, the residual took care of the flurries.
> Ive got a brand new never put on rims set of skid steer tires. The size is 12/16.5 and ill let the set go for $720 LMK if anyone here is interested


Rims and tires? I wonder if they'll fit a JD 320. Are skid rims all differnt.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1430538 said:


> Rims and tires? I wonder if they'll fit a JD 320. Are skid rims all differnt.


That's the size on my 325 but I'm not sure about your skid.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1430542 said:


> That's the size on my 325 but I'm not sure about your skid.


I'll have to check then. I wonder if the rims will fit though. Do you want them? Also do want that computer bracket Chad sold me for $150?


----------



## JD Dave

JD Dave;1430554 said:


> I'll have to check then. I wonder if the rims will fit though. Do you want them? Also do want that computer bracket Chad sold me for $150?


On edit it says never put on rims.


----------



## JD Dave

3ipka;1430503 said:


> Nothing special here, the residual took care of the flurries.
> Ive got a brand new never put on rims set of skid steer tires. The size is 12/16.5 and ill let the set go for $720 LMK if anyone here is interested


Ok that's the size I need judging by my internet search. What kind and ply are they?


----------



## 3ipka

JD Dave;1430564 said:


> Ok that's the size I need judging by my internet search. What kind and ply are they?


I'm gonna have to check for you tomorrow when i go into the shop. Ill post a pic.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Tag equipment $149 each. I got 1200 hours out of my last set
Guys name is Ivan. Advertises on kijiji also.


----------



## Triple L

edgeair;1430378 said:


> Been there done that. Funny thing is, once you change out the wearables on the front end of a Dodge, you are good to go for a long time - no pesky chevy issues :laughing: I've had both, and while I would buy another Chev, I have had less headaches with my dodges - much simpler front end on a 4X4 although not without its problems. When you hang a 800 lb plow on top of a diesel its a wonder these things last as long as they do. Now, its when I didn't have a plow on one of my trucks and it only got 100k from the factory, that is bad. Mine has lasted longer since then even with a plow using quality parts.
> 
> I've used Moog ball joints and i am able to grease them no problems.
> 
> I guess you guys haven't heard of a ball joint press?
> 
> Last truck I bought was an 04 diesel and I did the whole front end for $1300 plus 5 hours of my time (included all new tie rods, hubs, ball joints, u joints and brakes - all Moog or name brand parts). Got to love Rock Auto, especially when you pick up the shipment in the states.


I wasnt paying for the parts, they werent nothing special, all in all, for 2 spindles and bearings, 1 rotor, ball joints and univerals its was about $600 with shop pricing...

Used a ball joint press to put them in and my airhammer and torch to get them out... Did the u joints on the benchvise... took about 10 hours but we werent in much of a rush


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1430593 said:


> Tag equipment $149 each. I got 1200 hours out of my last set
> Guys name is Ivan. Advertises on kijiji also.


But what ply are they? I got about 10 flats last year working on the farm taking out trees and fences. I'm debating about filling them with foam but I've heard you have to throw them away when done as you can't get the stuff off the rims. Maybe I should just buy a set of solid ones for the summer.


----------



## JD Dave

The same size I need is the same price a 3pika wants. http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...s-12-16-5-12-ply-Brand-New-W0QQAdIdZ146608546


----------



## R.G.PEEL

If flats are a common problem for you Dave, I have a solution but its not cheap. My buddy Eric at Rescom excavating runs a rim/tire combo that is air filled but ridiculously tough tires. He says most sharps won't puncture them but if they do, the sidewall is stiff enough to finish the day empty. It uses a two piece rim because the tire won't stretch around a rim. He has good luck with them and gets a lot of wear out of them but I know they're expensive. 

We run bobcat brand on the wheeled machine and try to use tracks anywhere we know there's nails.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

U can get those for $149 or $159 can't remember 
I got the same ones on my s300
Foam fill them 

My rental has run flats.


----------



## Triple L

University kids are something else... Just got back from salting a bit, buddys walking with his girlfriend on the sidewalk and then walk into the parking lot I'm salting, she stays well clear of me but buddy being all that walks directly infront of me... I dont cut kids my age any slack at all and usually push it as far as I can go... I stop maybe a foot infront of him, my window was already open... I say "Are you on crack brother?" he says "what! you werent gonna stop for me???" I had the salter off, turn both those dials to 99 as quick as I could and turn it on, he's like 2' beside my truck from trying to stare me down... Buddy gets some blasted with the salt runs out of the way and yells some mean words to me HAHAHAHA...


----------



## orenlasko

*i know...*



Triple L;1430659 said:


> University kids are something else... Just got back from salting a bit, buddys walking with his girlfriend on the sidewalk and then walk into the parking lot I'm salting, she stays well clear of me but buddy being all that walks directly infront of me... I dont cut kids my age any slack at all and usually push it as far as I can go... I stop maybe a foot infront of him, my window was already open... I say "Are you on crack brother?" he says "what! you werent gonna stop for me???" I had the salter off, turn both those dials to 99 as quick as I could and turn it on, he's like 2' beside my truck from trying to stare me down... Buddy gets some blasted with the salt runs out of the way and yells some mean words to me HAHAHAHA...


They always look at you like your from outer space. i love blasting them with salt as they sit in their cars out front in the no parking areas waiting for someone or something....


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

2;22 and all well here in Renfrew, about 2cm of snow, in a lull right now, waiting to see if we have freezing rain coming. Too Bad no one from Belleville or Kingston is on Plowsite. I know there aint much snow there cuz the news showed the courthouse there with no snow. Im almost convinced that when ya get a new machine you just about got to take all the parts that you may have to replace or loosen to get at stuff off and antisieze it. Here I am killing time wanting to replace a burnt out bulb on a 2006 Case tractor , put the phillips screwdriver to it and the metal cage nut just turns around on both screws.GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGgggggggrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## rooferdave

got up to check here in scarlem, rain and plus three my dog decdes its playtime as I let him out all the trees here are icicles, wondering if I should go for a drive? Anyone else see this here?


----------



## schrader

Sheet of ice here, again. This might be one of the years with the fewest cm of snow, but it will be one with the most ice. Off to salt I go.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Jacobsmovinsnow;1430847 said:


> 2;22 and all well here in Renfrew, about 2cm of snow, in a lull right now, waiting to see if we have freezing rain coming. Too Bad no one from Belleville or Kingston is on Plowsite. I know there aint much snow there cuz the news showed the courthouse there with no snow. Im almost convinced that when ya get a new machine you just about got to take all the parts that you may have to replace or loosen to get at stuff off and antisieze it. Here I am killing time wanting to replace a burnt out bulb on a 2006 Case tractor , put the phillips screwdriver to it and the metal cage nut just turns around on both screws.GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGgggggggrrrrrrrrrr


im in Cobourg. One of my subs is in colborne


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

North of the 401 for us is iced but those are only cash call residentials 
nothing in town Picked up my new polycaster motor yesterday $665 from York

Convinced my newest client to give me a storage spot for free
Considering they didn't know it was there and no keys it was an easy convince. 
So the garage I use to hustle used monitors out of is mine again. 2000 sq ft I think it is
Floor drain heat hydro. I'm calling in plow camp

It's mind till they demo the building some time late summer 
Best part is the old keys work.


----------



## Mr.Markus

First round of salt here just bubbled up the 1/2 inch of ice on everything. Going for another round now that it's changed over to snow. County and Town are doing a great job keeping up to it. I really want a serrated edge like the graders have for the gravel roads... it works slick.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Snowing here now, everything turned white in no time. Not much on the ground but it sticks.


----------



## schrader

A good 3cm down now and still coming hard, looks like a plow and re salt here.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1430955 said:


> First round of salt here just bubbled up the 1/2 inch of ice on everything. Going for another round now that it's changed over to snow. County and Town are doing a great job keeping up to it. I really want a serrated edge like the graders have for the gravel roads... it works slick.


Scarifier, might need a little more weight behind it than our pick ups.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221;1430977 said:


> Scarifier, might need a little more weight behind it than our pick ups.Thumbs Up


Few mor buffets and I'll be there.


----------



## musclecarboy

Wow lots of snow in aurora/Newmarket. Ended up double salting Toronto.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Love to sand*

Great sanding and salting weather.... my sand pile is sure getting down...

Anybody running a pre-wet system on a Vee box ?

Al


----------



## CGM Inc.

Afterburner just came on! Sun at full blast


----------



## CGM Inc.

Thanks Paul!
Latest addition to the shoveling force, they do last!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cleaning up and pushing back some piles from a site I took over
Found a bunch of shopping carts. Wow what losers


----------



## GMC Driver

Another unexpected 1/2-3/4" of wet snow - topped off the residual to burn it off. 

Quick scramble, and we're done in 2 hours. Nice to have everything working as it should.

PS - I had someone reccomend spraying Fluid Film on the inside of the plastic hoppers of the Salt Doggs. Bridging has never been a problem, but now you hardly have to use the vibrator. Works very well!!


----------



## G.Landscape

CHAD???? Do you plow residentials with your cat loader??


----------



## Elite_Maint

Downtown everything melted!!.. i was out in the morning did a light salting and everything was melted by 1pm even where i didn't put salt.. crazy weather!


----------



## G.Landscape

*Here's your sign.*

So everyone is always worried about liability on salting and slippery surfaces.....well here's the answer...

I know its tough to read, sorry.....but it says "CAUTION Slippery Driveway" haha


----------



## CGM Inc.

GMC Driver;1431257 said:


> Another unexpected 1/2-3/4" of wet snow - topped off the residual to burn it off.
> 
> Quick scramble, and we're done in 2 hours. Nice to have everything working as it should.
> 
> PS - I had someone reccomend spraying Fluid Film on the inside of the plastic hoppers of the Salt Doggs. Bridging has never been a problem, but now you hardly have to use the vibrator. Works very well!!


I try that too!


----------



## greywynd

Did the salt run this am. Last site, half done, run out of salt. Go get more, just get going again, and run out of gas in the salter. Third round was a success though! Somedays are like that!


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver;1431257 said:


> Another unexpected 1/2-3/4" of wet snow - topped off the residual to burn it off.
> 
> Quick scramble, and we're done in 2 hours. Nice to have everything working as it should.
> 
> PS - I had someone reccomend spraying Fluid Film on the inside of the plastic hoppers of the Salt Doggs. Bridging has never been a problem, but now you hardly have to use the vibrator. Works very well!!


Gotta love the unforecasted snow. I hope the millions that enviro Canada is going to pour into their weather service will make for better forecasts.

I have sprayed fluid film on ours as well same with our poly blades works like a charm. Your "competition" in Dunnville was going to buy another spreader cause his wasn't working properly until he sprayed it with Fluid film now it works like a charm.


----------



## snowplowchick

A shifty guy stopped me today to try to sell me a stolen LCD 3D projector tv. He wouldn't even come to the bank so I could pay him cash. I guess I'll never know if 800 was a good deal.

On another note, went right through a stop sign and so close to hitting a car today. I am putting that 800 towards a new set of tires.


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1431260 said:


> CHAD???? Do you plow residentials with your cat loader??


I don't know why?


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1431462 said:


> I don't know why?


You don't know?? hahaha, wow.

Saw a guy down on albert street with a cat and snow wing plow (looked like yours) looked a little awkward trying to get in/out of the driveway. I laughed. Just Curious.


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1431469 said:


> You don't know?? hahaha, wow.
> 
> Saw a guy down on albert street with a cat and snow wing plow (looked like yours) looked a little awkward trying to get in/out of the driveway. I laughed. Just Curious.


The loader makes a truck look stupid in every situation...

Myn didnt even leave the shop today... Its got big decals on the doors


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Triple L;1431509 said:


> The loader makes a truck look stupid in every situation...


Trucks move piles of snow where loaders move mountains.....


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;1431444 said:


> Your "competition" in Dunnville


 Didn't realize he was competition!!! Better keep quiet about all the trade secrets...

Does he not compete in your market as well?


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1431509 said:


> The loader makes a truck look stupid in every situation...


lol....says the guy with probably 70k+ truck setup.....those lights are expensive....haha jks.

Not really bashing the loader, just something I had never seen....seems like it should be making money on a big lot. But what do i know....


----------



## Triple L

70+K Truck setup X2 haha why you wanna buy one?
Loaders can't haul off salt tho


----------



## Alpha Property

so its plus one and everythings soaked, temps suppose to drop overnight to minus 3 or so.... theres no frease warning, none of the radio people are warning about roads being slipery, even wn show road conditions as being all clear. Is the ground so warm that its going to dry up before it freases when the temp drops to 0 and lower?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Freezing around here already.....just finished touch-ups and a little pre salt for tomorrow.


----------



## Canplow

Triple L;1431509 said:


> The loader makes a truck look stupid in every situation...
> 
> Myn didnt even leave the shop today... Its got big decals on the doors





Triple L;1431685 said:


> 70+K Truck setup X2 haha why you wanna buy one?
> Loaders can't haul off salt tho


Lol that like a oxy moron isnt it ? thought a loader was better in every situation! except spreading salt !xysport I'm jealous wish I could afford a Skid!


----------



## doberman

snowplowchick;1431450 said:


> A shifty guy stopped me today to try to sell me a stolen LCD 3D projector tv. He wouldn't even come to the bank so I could pay him cash. I guess I'll never know if 800 was a good deal.
> 
> On another note, went right through a stop sign and so close to hitting a car today. I am putting that 800 towards a new set of tires.


The other night I was salting a plaza in a sketchy area and some girl comes around the corner in a short skirt and a less than warm jacket. My window is down and she's staring at me - I ask are you OK? -its kinda cold out here. She says yes it is can she get inside my truck for a bit. Uh-its kinda messy..... I don't care she says - its cold. She hops in and I ask if she needs to go anywhere. Uh no she says but do you want a handjob?:laughing:


----------



## Ant118

doberman;1431990 said:


> The other night I was salting a plaza in a sketchy area and some girl comes around the corner in a short skirt and a less than warm jacket. My window is down and she's staring at me - I ask are you OK? -its kinda cold out here. She says yes it is can she get inside my truck for a bit. Uh-its kinda messy..... I don't care she says - its cold. She hops in and I ask if she needs to go anywhere. Uh no she says but do you want a handjob?:laughing:


hahahaha where in oshawa?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I want to sub for you and humberview next year!!! On my route, the only offers like that are from jon!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hey! You said you wanted to be paid in trade!!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1432001 said:


> I want to sub for you and humberview next year!!! On my route, the only offers like that are from jon!


........:laughing::laughing::laughing:Thanks for my morning laugh.


----------



## orenlasko

Wow! Good thing I don't sub for Jon this year...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Did you guys hear about the missionary that ran into the cannibal in the jungle?


----------



## snowplowchick

Wow. That's some workplace "perk".


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1432001 said:


> I want to sub for you and humberview next year!!! On my route, the only offers like that are from jon!


What's your fiancé doing out at that time of night anyway? Lol

On a serious not. We anti-iced everything this morning so I'm guessing it won't snow.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Sure looks like it! down to ,<1cm


----------



## Alpha Property

yea i went out at 4 and salted all my sidewalks, couldn't sleep


----------



## ff1221

Started snowing here about 7:30, couple of cm's on the ground so far, we'll see how much we get.


----------



## orenlasko

JD Dave;1432132 said:


> What's your fiancé doing out at that time of night anyway? Lol
> 
> On a serious not. We anti-iced everything this morning so I'm guessing it won't snow.


Yup. Same here. Had some major ice at one place due to poor drainage... I salted everybody. So I figured no snow...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

My favorite word in the English language! Downgrade!

Nothing sticking here, more like rain. We had some guys out salting early this morning, but overall I think the residual from yesterday and a light salt tonight will be all this is.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1432271 said:


> My favorite word in the English language! Downgrade!
> 
> Nothing sticking here, more like rain. We had some guys out salting early this morning, but overall I think the residual from yesterday and a light salt tonight will be all this is.


We adapt to your plan


----------



## schrader

Same old thing this year, the storms fall apart, but the LE in behind the storm is where all the snow comes from. Looks like it is a wait and see for us, all in the wind direction over the next two days. Temps are still very mild for this time of year, not seeing much cold air in the forecast.


----------



## Belleaire Care

schrader;1432314 said:


> Same old thing this year, the storms fall apart, but the LE in behind the storm is where all the snow comes from. Looks like it is a wait and see for us, all in the wind direction over the next two days. Temps are still very mild for this time of year, not seeing much cold air in the forecast.


Same thing here.... light snow blowing from the 'clipper' and then like you said LE, with the wind direction being the decider. Not accumulating yet on treated surfaces.


----------



## Canplow

Rain rain rain this has to be the most rain on record!


----------



## Elite_Maint

I was also out salting thinking that stuff would freeze oh well better be safe the sorry. Temp is +1 and its more rain then snow and nothing sticking.


----------



## Canplow

E Maintenance;1432348 said:


> I was also out salting thinking that stuff would freeze oh well better be safe the sorry. Temp is +1 and its more rain then snow and nothing sticking.


The rain burned through the skif of snow we had pretty fast +2 now!


----------



## Grassman09

Yesterdays lil storm was great. Lots of driveway guys were going nuts clearing driveways then the temp went to +4 and the sun came out..


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Just got done from a 8 cm snowfall and a mini ice storm.. My competitors musta been smoking some wacky tabacky, they were out plowing off 1 cm of snow at the Renfrew Walmart and No Frills, with freezing rain on the way. Guess what, parking lots turned into skating rinks. I said to another snowplower, Whats all the excitment. 1 cm of snow with freezing rain on the way and then more snow. Later on in the day both mentioned sites were full of sloppy slush and not a snowplower on site till early this morning.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Canplow;1432349 said:


> The rain burned through the skif of snow we had pretty fast +2 now!


Yup everything is melting oh well...better then plowing haha...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1432357 said:


> Yesterdays lil storm was great. Lots of driveway guys were going nuts clearing driveways then the temp went to +4 and the sun came out..


couple no salt places we have turned black in no time without a plow or salt!
Wonder if you get a call on Monday from your special friend! Hope it will be a sheet of ice


----------



## musclecarboy

One thing I love is how my driveway looks during a storm since I park at the high pointThumbs Up


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1432387 said:


> One thing I love is how my driveway looks during a storm since I park at the high pointThumbs Up


That from today?



CGM Inc.;1432378 said:


> couple no salt places we have turned black in no time without a plow or salt!
> Wonder if you get a call on Monday from your special friend! Hope it will be a sheet of ice


Doubt it. Someone will prob stop off at the gas station and grab a 10kg bag apply it them self and save $100+. Wonder if they will cut the grass themselves this year. That might be next maybe. Sounds to me that the love affair is gone with between them and I.


----------



## musclecarboy

Grassman09;1432401 said:


> That from today?


Yeah at around 1;15. Looks like definitely some salting tonight.


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;1431444 said:


> Gotta love the unforecasted snow. I hope the millions that enviro Canada is going to pour into their weather service will make for better forecasts..


Well I duno how spending more money on ant artica or north pole will better our forecasts here..


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1432410 said:


> Yeah at around 1;15. Looks like definitely some salting tonight.


Nothing sticking here. Temps are supposed to drop and they say blowing snow.


----------



## 3ipka

JD Dave;1430564 said:


> Ok that's the size I need judging by my internet search. What kind and ply are they?


So they are 12 ply. As for the price I'm pretty sure I got them for $160, but $160 plus tax is $180.80, hense the $720 for the set. Like I said I bought the set as a back-up for my 430 and 420 but I set themup this summer with 10/16.5 to get them a tad more narrower for sneaking into backyards. PM me if you still want them here is a pic


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Winds*



Grassman09;1432417 said:


> Nothing sticking here. Temps are supposed to drop and they say blowing snow.


Winds are a blowing now, some 60k plus some furries just like back in the good ole days.. like last winter... 5cm on the ground...

really don't like this weather so I'm sending Chad's way, no need to thank me... lol


----------



## CGM Inc.

sun is out


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Snowing here at 0.7C wet snow, gonna be a while B4 it clears. This will make 8 plowable events in January, been busypayup since the 21 of Dec. 3 sanding events. Usually very busy for a 6 week stint then it backs off a bit. Gonna catch some ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZs after a Irish Coffee Break.


----------



## CGM Inc.

3ipka;1432460 said:


> So they are 12 ply. As for the price I'm pretty sure I got them for $160, but $160 plus tax is $180.80, hense the $720 for the set. Like I said I bought the set as a back-up for my 430 and 420 but I set themup this summer with 10/16.5 to get them a tad more narrower for sneaking into backyards. PM me if you still want them here is a pic


double dipping....don't you get the tax back?
Still not a bad price....


----------



## Mr.Markus

StratfordPusher;1432485 said:


> Winds are a blowing now, some 60k plus some furries just like back in the good ole days.. like last winter... 5cm on the ground...
> 
> really don't like this weather so I'm sending Chad's way, no need to thank me... lol


Wow, that is some crazy wind. Maybe it's blow this weather away....................................................... like a doberman lot lurker.


----------



## Canplow

E Maintenance;1432373 said:


> Yup everything is melting oh well...better then plowing haha...


I need the snow to pay the bills! Mostly per push residentials!


----------



## 3ipka

CGM Inc.;1432533 said:


> double dipping....don't you get the tax back?
> Still not a bad price....


Yes normally I do, these were a different story, pretty much just want my money back on these. More then likely going to put the cash towards a pair of wolf paws for my skiddy's anyways.


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1432485 said:


> Winds are a blowing now, some 60k plus some furries just like back in the good ole days.. like last winter... 5cm on the ground...
> 
> really don't like this weather so I'm sending Chad's way, no need to thank me... lol


It was snowing real good here a few minutes ago then the sun came out haha...


----------



## Triple L

Maybe this will get another post out of him....

Happy birthday Adam!!!!!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1432612 said:


> Maybe this will get another post out of him....
> 
> Happy birthday Adam!!!!!


Is he like a year older then you?


----------



## Elite_Maint

Canplow;1432541 said:


> I need the snow to pay the bills! Mostly per push residentials!


Sorry to hear that...I guess you can always call your friends Visa and Mastercard lol because i don't think it'll snow much and with the price of gas your having a tough winter for sure.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1432609 said:


> It was snowing real good here a few minutes ago then the sun came out haha...


It changes so quick, blowing hard outside, the sun comes out and now WN has a blowing snow warning.............ooohhh they're good.


----------



## CGM Inc.

everything is white now! temperature at 0


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Stopped snowing here, probably get the wind from SW Ontario, and maybe some squalls. Gonna do the residentials. Wednesday calling for your kinda weather 6 to 8 degrees and Rain.


----------



## snowdance

Left fergus about 2hrs ago. Snowin & blowin like crazy! Probly a few inches in fergus, almost the same in some areas of guelph. Couldn't see drivin down hwy6! Just windy in milton with a lil snow, roads are all ice though.


----------



## Canplow

E Maintenance;1432618 said:


> Sorry to hear that...I guess you can always call your friends Visa and Mastercard lol because i don't think it'll snow much and with the price of gas your having a tough winter for sure.


We got in a fight and they tapped out! lol and all this rain makes it hard to stand and work at the corner!

Have plow will travel!!!!prsport


----------



## CGM Inc.

Thats a first.....just salted Bristol Road in Mississauga! And no ******* City salter anywhere! Solid 1/2" of ice!
What are those morons doing? We are out since 5pm!


----------



## greywynd

About 3, maybe 4" of wet heavy snow here at home today, the stuff that sticks to everything, and as soon as it's packed, may as well be ice. Plowed my place, then went and pushed back/cleaned up a friends place that only has an ATV to plow with. That was after splitting a cord or so of wood with some help from junior and a friend, and we didn't start on any of it til after noon. Tomorrow I've got an oil change to do, a tire to fix, then will see about getting a couple more cord split and in the shed.

Winds picked up here for the last hour or so, getting the odd bit of snow with it, but so far it seems to be mostly wind at this point.


----------



## Grassman09

Canplow;1432719 said:


> We got in a fight and they tapped out! lol and all this rain makes it hard to stand and work at the corner!
> 
> Have plow will travel!!!!prsport


Try barrie collingwood owensound thats if the dodge will make it there..:laughing:


----------



## Canplow

Grassman09;1432734 said:


> Try barrie collingwood owensound thats if the dodge will make it there..:laughing:


Ya that 4 hours from me and the Goat will make it also pull out all the GM's along the way!:laughing: Just won't pass to many gas stations But lets no start this Dodge vs the rest again!


----------



## Grassman09

Hemi engine in it? Thought they were good on fuel


----------



## Canplow

My rumble bee isnt to bad the Mega cab is on a 1ton chasse and it get 12mpg highway 7.5 city


----------



## Canplow

I wouldn't want to be the driver!


----------



## orenlasko

Last week I was behind a conga line of snow plows on the 407 west. They were using an tow plow on on of their trucks.


----------



## greywynd

Miller runs a tow plow on the 404 too. I think they'd be fun to run myself, but if you ever caught an edge it'd be a hell of a ride!! Almost everytime I've seen them in use, whether in person, or on video, it seems that they are near the lead, so that the plow is totally on pavement at all times, and nowhere near any shoulder obstructions like signs or guardrails.


----------



## Canplow

:laughing::laughingnly in the states! and no one got shot!:laughing:
what idiots!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doberman

Cant believe was out salting again! and precip forecasted for the next few days. This is starting to get a bit nuts.


----------



## Ant118

just heard snow squall warning for the GTA on 680news 10-15cms? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Mr.Markus

There's 3 1/2 inches of snow down here, and blizzard like conditions. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Ant118

is it moving torontos way lol


----------



## Ant118

hahaha TWN says 1-3cms for erin right now lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ant118;1432854 said:


> hahaha TWN says 1-3cms for erin right now lol


...and just spatters on radar...not sure where it's coming from. I know it's heading for Scarborough.


----------



## Ant118

My stuff is in North york and Aurora. Aurora usually gets hit when the city doesnt. Might be a long night tonight lol.


----------



## Belleaire Care

Ant118;1432848 said:


> just heard snow squall warning for the GTA on 680news 10-15cms? Can anyone confirm?


Just checked EC and it's a _wind_ warning for Toronto and blowing snow warning for places north like Barrie.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Mr.Markus;1432855 said:


> ...and just spatters on radar...not sure where it's coming from. I know it's heading for Scarborough.


hahahaha, it always does!

Things are looking good in Scarborough, Uxbridge is getting plowed again right now, keeps blowing over there. Markham is fine as well. Everything needed salt, freeze up happened right around 5:30, nice black ice out of no where.


----------



## Ant118

ya i dont know. listening to 680 now and they keep say snow squall for gta?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Jon, this is not a drill.... I repeat ...this is not a drill......LOL.


----------



## Ant118

Mr.Markus;1432868 said:


> Jon, this is not a drill.... I repeat ...this is not a drill......LOL.


i really hope we dont get it lol. had a few things planned in the morning lol


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Is that a live pic????


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1432873 said:


> Is that a live pic????


I swear I took it a few moments ago...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Stop checking the radar....you can't see it there.


----------



## Ant118

My buddy keeps telling me.. No it wont come lol... I hope so lol


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1432868 said:


> Jon, this is not a drill.... I repeat ...this is not a drill......LOL.


Well at least you got enough to make it worthwhile, as it stands right now I have to go out for a pittance to please the contracts. Have a good sleep!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Pic Proof*



Mr.Markus;1432868 said:


> Jon, this is not a drill.... I repeat ...this is not a drill......LOL.


Pic Proof... lmao..... thats showing him... Thumbs Up


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Same here*



ff1221;1432913 said:


> Well at least you got enough to make it worthwhile, as it stands right now I have to go out for a pittance to please the contracts. Have a good sleep!


Same here...  was hoping to at least fill a blade... most of it melted away, rest is just frozen crap to go make lines on then sand.....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Nothing seems to be getting to Scarborough, I hate seeing streamers on WN, so often what looks like nothing leaves a cm or two, and what looks like something leaves nothing!


----------



## Ant118

nothing in aurora yet


----------



## rooferdave

ugh just got in, went out at 6 back to shop at 10 for paperwork and maintainence, then at 5  that black ice outa nowhere, headed downtown and saw two head on collisions in a space of 5 mins never seen roads that bad in toronto, anyhow just finished site checks and now the cars are gone lcbo and beer store can get resalted, please tell me its over for the night guys (and girl)


----------



## Ant118

i hope so lol


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

ff1221;1432913 said:


> Well at least you got enough to make it worthwhile, as it stands right now I have to go out for a pittance to please the contracts. Have a good sleep!


Yup my thoughts exactly. Thats what Ive been doing since 6pm last evening. Now just preparing instructions for the sidewalk and residential crew coming in a 4 a.m. Thats what I call Plow Politics.


----------



## A Man

Triple L;1432612 said:


> Maybe this will get another post out of him....
> 
> Happy birthday Adam!!!!!


Thanks Chad, guess I got what I wanted, some snow finally. Best part is I'm sitting this one out, I'm a few to many deep to make it back to kw. Can't wait to hear how the team does on there own tomorrow.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Hey it is tomorrow already Good nite


----------



## CGM Inc.

A Man;1433047 said:


> Thanks Chad, guess I got what I wanted, some snow finally. Best part is I'm sitting this one out, I'm a few to many deep to make it back to kw. Can't wait to hear how the team does on there own tomorrow.


 Happy B-Day!
Same here, had a party and didn't go out, they did just fine at my end.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Grassman09;1432742 said:


> Hemi engine in it? Thought they were good on fuel


I had a 03 Dodge Ram with a HEMI...comfortable truck but gas mileage wise its horrible!


----------



## Elite_Maint

Canplow;1432719 said:


> We got in a fight and they tapped out!


That's ok you can kiss and make up hahaha...

What do you do in the summer? I'm pretty sure that getting paid per visit isn't paying your gas bills...


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Looks like a good day to test out the new sprayer.


----------



## Canplow

E Maintenance;1433101 said:


> That's ok you can kiss and make up hahaha...
> 
> What do you do in the summer? I'm pretty sure that getting paid per visit isn't paying your gas bills...


I do construction/renovations and the per plows are good but need that 2" trigger and the one time this year we just hit it! some people complained that in two days it was susposed to melt off! I told them if I based business on susposed to's than things would be up shut creek with no paddle!


----------



## Alpha Property

plus 3 and climbing. 1/3 of my stuff in welland got hit hard, like 4-6 inches in places and i hear a little closer to the lake got more still. back in thorold the little bit we got is pritty much all melted off.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Canplow;1433277 said:


> I do construction/renovations and the per plows are good but need that 2" trigger and the one time this year we just hit it! some people complained that in two days it was susposed to melt off! I told them if I based business on susposed to's than things would be up shut creek with no paddle!


I don't see how per push is good?...to me that doesn't make sense years like this one you make [email protected] all money...if anything your spending more then whatever you make.. I prefer guaranteed $$...unless your doing it for fun??.... I know a lot of construction workers that do per push here too and they don't really care about the $$ to them its spare change...they are are EI and get the snow jobs in cash.


----------



## DeVries

Alpha Property;1433328 said:


> plus 3 and climbing. 1/3 of my stuff in welland got hit hard, like 4-6 inches in places and i hear a little closer to the lake got more still. back in thorold the little bit we got is pritty much all melted off.


Fort Erie has a snow squall warning 10+ cms. Looks like the lake Erie lake effect is starting to get going.


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;1433356 said:


> Fort Erie has a snow squall warning 10+ cms. Looks like the lake Erie lake effect is starting to get going.


Hope that reaches Holiday valley ellicotville too.


----------



## Canplow

E Maintenance;1433338 said:


> I don't see how per push is good?...to me that doesn't make sense years like this one you make [email protected] all money...if anything your spending more then whatever you make.. I prefer guaranteed $$...unless your doing it for fun??.... I know a lot of construction workers that do per push here too and they don't really care about the $$ to them its spare change...they are are EI and get the snow jobs in cash.


I was only able to get 1 condo lot contract they are good but any extra needs more snow!

On the plus were going out today 4+ inches and still coming!Thumbs Up


----------



## Canplow

I wish everyone was contract but in this area snow is hit or miss so I take what I can get! I wish EI would pay me! I've payed enough in over the years damn self employment!


----------



## musclecarboy

Looks like flurries around 4:00 today are pretty certain. More salting! I must say, this salter has been a fantastic decision. When I bought it I didn't have the scratch to go buy a new one, which turned out to be the better decision. Its earned more than I paid for it this year alone, not including the 20+ times I used it last year. Now the big decision is do I blow it apart and paint/galvanize then rebuild, or dump it and finally step up to a new one. If I were to get a new one I would most likely get a 2 yard SS v-box. Still undecided about gas or electric.


----------



## snowdance

i watched the city salter go by my house salting 5 times last night in about 2 hrs! sure was icy!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I hope we are ok because we salted last night. Looks big enough on Radar.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

14 Saltings in January so far...tonite looks like # 15. payup

Foot is healing nicely-still reminds me of the fracture every once in a while. Damn aircast is pretty annoying, but the good thing is I can take it off and try to carry on with life when need be. 

Anyone know of a heavy truck mechanic with a computer system to diagnose some codes on my Internationals? One of them has been going into limp mode without any warning...you'll be driving along and it then you realize the motor isnt responding to the pedal, then when you step on the pedal again it revs in neutral but the shifter is still in D. Pull over shut the truck off and restart...all is good again. 

Tranny guy says its a tranny switch problem, another mechanic says its a pedal sensor but we wont know for sure without hooking it up to a computer. The International dealer cant give a guarantee it will be looked at right away and we cant really afford to keep a truck parked at the dealer for a couple of days just in case we need it.


----------



## Canplow

Its been snowing here all day 6" + and still coming!!


----------



## Elite_Maint

Toronto has nothing!...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Scarborough has heavy flurries now. Melting on contact, but when the sun goes down...


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Flurries have been picking up over the last hour or so, 2.5" on the ground so far.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Flurries in Mississauga too. Forcast says now <1cm

Picture of my street last night around 7.00 pm....took until 9.15pm for the first salter to come by.

Also about time to take that "Clipper warning" off at WN site....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

They will in Feb! WN is a little slow these days!

Looks like this is almost done. I think it is just a salting at this point. An inch fell on untreated areas, and maybe 2 cm's are on the roads. Happened fast!


----------



## grandview

Anyone up there getting snow? Big flakes are coming down now,2-4 tonight.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;1433356 said:


> Fort Erie has a snow squall warning 10+ cms. Looks like the lake Erie lake effect is starting to get going.


We got that in about 2.5-3 hours this morning, between 7 and 10am. Then the sun came out.... Needless to say, Sunday is just another day of the week for most people.

Just got another 1.5" in the last hour - at least we're still out.



Grassman09;1433381 said:


> Hope that reaches Holiday valley ellicotville too.


Not the way the wind direction is right now. Need NW or W winds, not SW.


----------



## Triple L

We HAD 3/4 of everything plowed... Now I'm pissed and am going home to bed...


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;1433477 said:


> 14 Saltings in January so far...tonite looks like # 15. payup
> 
> Foot is healing nicely-still reminds me of the fracture every once in a while. Damn aircast is pretty annoying, but the good thing is I can take it off and try to carry on with life when need be.
> 
> Anyone know of a heavy truck mechanic with a computer system to diagnose some codes on my Internationals? One of them has been going into limp mode without any warning...you'll be driving along and it then you realize the motor isnt responding to the pedal, then when you step on the pedal again it revs in neutral but the shifter is still in D. Pull over shut the truck off and restart...all is good again.
> 
> Tranny guy says its a tranny switch problem, another mechanic says its a pedal sensor but we wont know for sure without hooking it up to a computer. The International dealer cant give a guarantee it will be looked at right away and we cant really afford to keep a truck parked at the dealer for a couple of days just in case we need it.


Try these guys. They are in Miss on ridgeway. I was going to use them. Cedar told they are pretty fast just not cheap.

http://streetwiseauto.com/v3/about.php


----------



## Grassman09

GMC Driver;1433631 said:


> We got that in about 2.5-3 hours this morning, between 7 and 10am. Then the sun came out.... Needless to say, Sunday is just another day of the week for most people.
> 
> Just got another 1.5" in the last hour - at least we're still out.
> 
> Not the way the wind direction is right now. Need NW or W winds, not SW.


Ahhh. Change of plans going out collingwood way instead. Friend doesn't have a valid passport.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1433633 said:


> We HAD 3/4 of everything plowed... Now I'm pissed and am going home to bed...


Don't let the bed bugs bite grumpy.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1433634 said:


> Try these guys. They are in Miss on ridgeway. I was going to use them. Cedar told they are pretty fast just not cheap.
> 
> http://streetwiseauto.com/v3/about.php


If you are in a hurry to get the repair done cheap isn't usually a good option!
They bailed us out couple times already.


----------



## greywynd

Great day here in Peterborough today weather wise, right around the freezing mark, and nothing but sun and some cloud throughout the day. Got a cord of wood split and stacked, and still a few little things to finish up the day. Back to the big smoke in the morning to see if we can get that wall finished up!!

As far as salters go, working on one the last while has really opened my eyes up to how they are built, especially with the aspects of long term maintenance. I've ran the three basic variations of v-boxes, electric auger, electric belt, and gas chain/belt. As to which I prefer? They all have good and bad points, I think that depends more on the operator, application, and personal preference. I really need to go look at some more in depth now before I would decide what to buy, after having worked on all three types it's really made me aware of a few issues with all of them. 

I will agree that done right, salting can be a real good money maker though!!


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1433477 said:


> 14 Saltings in January so far...tonite looks like # 15. payup
> 
> Foot is healing nicely-still reminds me of the fracture every once in a while. Damn aircast is pretty annoying, but the good thing is I can take it off and try to carry on with life when need be.
> 
> Anyone know of a heavy truck mechanic with a computer system to diagnose some codes on my Internationals? One of them has been going into limp mode without any warning...you'll be driving along and it then you realize the motor isnt responding to the pedal, then when you step on the pedal again it revs in neutral but the shifter is still in D. Pull over shut the truck off and restart...all is good again.
> 
> Tranny guy says its a tranny switch problem, another mechanic says its a pedal sensor but we wont know for sure without hooking it up to a computer. The International dealer cant give a guarantee it will be looked at right away and we cant really afford to keep a truck parked at the dealer for a couple of days just in case we need it.


Balzan Truck Centre in Bolton has 2 shifts during the week and they seem to know what they're doing. They are also pretty familiar with the allison. I'd also call Freightliner at 410 and Derry. They are open 24 hrs during the week and they have drive in diagnostics which costs around $125 but they do it while you wait. You can then buy the parts and take them home to fix if it's as simple as that. Hopefully it's a simple fix, just giving you some idea's. Shops that have 2 shifts or are open 24 hours are a little better for our line of work.


----------



## CGM Inc.

greywynd;1433685 said:


> As far as salters go, working on one the last while has really opened my eyes up to how they are built, especially with the aspects of long term maintenance. I've ran the three basic variations of v-boxes, electric auger, electric belt, and gas chain/belt. As to which I prefer? They all have good and bad points, I think that depends more on the operator, application, and personal preference. I really need to go look at some more in depth now before I would decide what to buy, after having worked on all three types it's really made me aware of a few issues with all of them.
> 
> I will agree that done right, salting can be a real good money maker though!!


Not much to go wrong on a V-Box 5 bearings, gear box and motor.
A good chassis and you rebuilt one for 2000$ or less.


----------



## greywynd

CGM Inc.;1433695 said:


> Not much to go wrong on a V-Box 5 bearings, gear box and motor.
> A good chassis and you rebuilt one for 2000$ or less.


Some of them are much easier to take apart than others though, especially after a few years of salt and use!!

The one that I will be working on this week is a chicken and egg kind of deal....can't get the bearing off the shaft, and without getting the bearing off, the gearbox can't come off because the bolts are blocked by the bearing! Nothing that torches, grinders, and other tools can't overcome, but there are much better/easier ways to design this stuff for repair work!! Fortunately I have a steel lathe here, so there will be a few things go in it and tweaked to make things go smoother too.


----------



## snowplowchick

I had my sites almost perfect, and now have to start over again. I swear weathermen and lawyers are the only two professions where you can be wrong 100% of the time and still get paid.


----------



## Ant118

dry as a bone in aurora area. Bring me Snow  lol


----------



## cet

Salt #25 last night. Maybe an easy plowing year but this salting is getting out of hand. Most likely out tonight and tomorrow.

I plowed 5 schools trying to get the ice out today. I must say these Blizzards really dig. 3 of them were plowed friday night with a push box and it was no match for the hard pack.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Today was a good day to round out the invoicing for January. Full push, was finally able to get some snow on the blade and see what it'll do. Some beautiful drifts on estate drives to punch through I love the way it throws the snow. Glad I got the flap too cause I get going too fast and it still blows up on my windshield, I can't imagine how much worse that would be without it.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Thanks for the truck centres guys. I will deal with it in the morning. I dont want them to do the work. I just hired a new mechanic which is capable of re:re-ing anything,


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

We had an interesting event yesterday and last night. We scraped during the late afternoon and the slush was pretty bad. We even salted alot of sites and it then rained over night a bit got mild and then froze. This morning at 3am this was one of my sites.
It was plowed with a bobcat and a push box and its a crushed ashphalt parking lot. It was scary how think the ice was everywhere this am.

Picked up this contract from a competitor and its quite good. They fired him on the spot over a storm last week from what I gather. Showing up at 9am, for 6inches at a grocery store. lol Anyways its turned out well because Im getting my rate for the rest of the season and then continue next year also, ontop they were unaware of an empty unit they had at the back of the mall, they thought it was part of something else. So I asked to have it for storage. Got if for free till they demo the mall some time. Plow camp Thumbs Up

This is the S250 I just added on rental. Solid tires that are new and they work really good. Its a bit bumpy but pushes good. I was told they are about $2400 for the 4 on rims.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1433766 said:


> We had an interesting event yesterday and last night. We scraped during the late afternoon and the slush was pretty bad. We even salted alot of sites and it then rained over night a bit got mild and then froze. This morning at 3am this was one of my sites.
> It was plowed with a bobcat and a push box and its a crushed ashphalt parking lot. It was scary how think the ice was everywhere this am.
> 
> Picked up this contract from a competitor and its quite good. They fired him on the spot over a storm last week from what I gather. Showing up at 9am, for 6inches at a grocery store. lol Anyways its turned out well because Im getting my rate for the rest of the season and then continue next year also, ontop they were unaware of an empty unit they had at the back of the mall, they thought it was part of something else. So I asked to have it for storage. Got if for free till they demo the mall some time. Plow camp Thumbs Up
> 
> This is the S250 I just added on rental. Solid tires that are new and they work really good. Its a bit bumpy but pushes good. I was told they are about $2400 for the 4 on rims.


I'm guessing the push box has a rubber edge judging by the pics.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1433775 said:


> I'm guessing the push box has a rubber edge judging by the pics.


no its actually a fisher 10ft trip edge that I made up. 
Im not exactly sure if it rained last night or what fell on this site.

It salted up fine but it sure was strange.


----------



## Mr.Markus

We've had some weird freeze ups with the temps doing what they're doing this season. Funky warm rain that doesn't freeze on the trees or even metal but seems to draw the frost out of gravel, pavement and unilock and freeze but not on concrete.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

we started work on the house last week. Tear into the dry wall / plaster and lath and find no insulation in the outside walls. atleast now I'm going to have all new drywall. Im actually good at drywall so I dont mind.


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1433797 said:


> we started work on the house last week. Tear into the dry wall / plaster and lath and find no insulation in the outside walls. atleast now I'm going to have all new drywall. Im actually good at drywall so I dont mind.


I'm drywalling tomorrow throwing up tape. I can do an 8' ceiling without a ladder so thats always my job lol. How extensive are you goin with the reno?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

musclecarboy;1433799 said:


> I'm drywalling tomorrow throwing up tape. I can do an 8' ceiling without a ladder so thats always my job lol. How extensive are you goin with the reno?


Im going to redo a bunch of electrical (it has a new planel and most was replaced at one time) I dont like some of the locations and its an unfinished 6ft basement so pretty easy. Also new drywall, new ceilings (sprayed knock down) crown, baseboards, new bathrooms, kitchen, the stairs are narrower and taller as you climb up lol. and since the wall are out I might even move a few ducts, cause I dont like the box outs. does that temp your pallet. 

I stole the property. 4 acres on king st for $239 and it has this house on it. The outside has new siding, windows and a new roof and furnace. I like renovating and the plaza always seems to have alot of left over materials, wink wink


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

fun times. sweat equity I think they call it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

exposed brick wall that we will keep

lovin the wallpaper.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1433816 said:


> fun times. sweat equity I think they call it.


I for some reason love demo work. The last farm house I lived in we did a complete full gut. The dumpster with just plaster in it weighed 7.8 ton. I was in really good shape after that winter.


----------



## Belleaire Care

Mr.Markus;1433792 said:


> We've had some weird freeze ups with the temps doing what they're doing this season. Funky warm rain that doesn't freeze on the trees or even metal but seems to draw the frost out of gravel, pavement and unilock and freeze but not on concrete.


Mr Markus, 
You are absolutely right about that......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1433829 said:


> I for some reason love demo work. The last farm house I lived in we did a complete full gut. The dumpster with just plaster in it weighed 7.8 ton. I was in really good shape after that winter.


wow thats alot. 
I wouldnt mind if I built a muscle or two its not like I have any

we kind of skipped our "first" house.  the first one we bought we just rented out and we live in the apartment in the plaza. alteast we dont have to live thru the renovations.
we have decided that if it takes 8 months to a year that is fine. most of the stuff I can do with the people I have available and on my own.

we are very lucky cause we are the last house on the street that has town sewer and water but we also still have a well and gas is at the street but the furnace is oil.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1433829 said:


> I for some reason love demo work. The last farm house I lived in we did a complete full gut. The dumpster with just plaster in it weighed 7.8 ton. I was in really good shape after that winter.


I love demo work myself! Putting everything back together again... Not soo much haha


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1433816 said:


> fun times. sweat equity I think they call it.


How are you insulating? I would personally strap The walls with 2x4 so you can shim everything straight and get way more insulation in behind. Maybe a good spot to spray foam the outside, just make sure your mechanical is exactly how you want it before they start!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1433867 said:


> I love demo work myself! Putting everything back together again... Not soo much haha


We took the whole house back to the brick and dropped all the ceilings. We were living in it 3 months after we started it. Pretty much did the same thing to the house I'm in now. The farm I bought up country needs a lot of work but the people I bought it form seem happy there so I'm trying to leave it alone. 15-20 years from now I hope to move there but I'm debating about a high hoe or a hammer. There's something I like about old farm houses.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1433888 said:


> We took the whole house back to the brick and dropped all the ceilings. We were living in it 3 months after we started it. Pretty much did the same thing to the house I'm in now. The farm I bought up country needs a lot of work but the people I bought it form seem happy there so I'm trying to leave it alone. 15-20 years from now I hope to move there but I'm debating about a high hoe or a hammer. There's something I like about old farm houses.


Looks like a lot of painting. Great looking house though.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1433918 said:


> Looks like a lot of painting. Great looking house though.


Lawn mowers look pretty basic though...


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1433918 said:


> Looks like a lot of painting. Great looking house though.


The house is good without the 70's front porch and addition. If we ever move there we'll demo everything but the main structure and go from there. My next move will be my last hopefully. We'll probably decide on something different by then anyways. I do like to think ahead though.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1433928 said:


> Lawn mowers look pretty basic though...


They couldn't afford Mr Markus.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1433932 said:


> They couldn't afford Mr Markus.


Too bad he looks alot similar..


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahahaha, making fun of oneself is the best joke out there!

Love that house Dave. I don't mind the porch if you could either tint the brick back, or face it with flagstone or something like that. I love old farmhouses, you don't see that kind of character in a house.

Suzanne and I have seen about 40 houses now and still are not finding the one we want to put an offer in on. We keep saying we are not picky, but realize now that we have alot of OCD's that make us picky. We also don't want to buy something that needs a ton of work, and everything seems to need lots. Also, I don't realize how big my truck with plow and salter is, which means we somehow need at least a single car garage with an offset driveway that my 20 feet of truck can sit in without having to be moved constantly. Sounds simple, but hard to find!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1433961 said:


> hahahaha, making fun of oneself is the best joke out there!


I wasn' making fun.....

I meant from the waist down.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Udderly good!


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1434000 said:


> Udderly good!


hahahahaha


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I agree with you Dave, Theres alot of charm to those old houses you dont see anymore. There are 3 or 4 near me Id like to make a move on if they ever go for sale, but reality is the developers will be swallowing them up together with the farms they are on (if they havent done so already) and knocking them down. I really like the real wood floors, trim doors and staircases and ballusters and finishes inside some of them. Some look kinda creepy too which I guess adds to their charm.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Did you hear about the one in Pickering with the "Dungeon"? That is a bit too creepy for me in the farmhouse department, but anything else is nice!

http://www.torontosun.com/2012/01/06/blaze-destroys-pickering-dungeon-farmhouse


----------



## Triple L

Grumpys awake... Flurrie with big flakes passing thru...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

anything sticking?


----------



## Triple L

Yup, looks like were running the plows off the alternator tonight... Now all my neighbours are awake from me getting towed out and boosted with my loader... Dirty ol duramax I swear...


----------



## Ant118

My cousin in guelph just told me its starting to stick out there.


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;1433888 said:


> I'm debating about a high hoe or a hammer. There's something I like about old farm houses.


We bought our current place and had the same discussion. That's the same line my wife used - I wonder now whether or not we should have used the high hoe. We left some of it for a later date, because we needed to move in. Big mistake....

Got the man cave though!



musclecarboy;1433877 said:


> How are you insulating? I would personally strap The walls with 2x4 so you can shim everything straight and get way more insulation in behind. Maybe a good spot to spray foam the outside, just make sure your mechanical is exactly how you want it before they start!


I'd also second the spray foam - it's quite a bit more, but you'll save it in energy costs later. Our 3000 sq ft farm house costs 1-1300 a year to heat on gas, others around here are double that. Spray foam seals it up nice.


----------



## ff1221

We had a Snow Squall watch for about 36hrs and got 1/2cm of snow, I'm beginning to think that since the tornado in Goderich EC just calls for the worst so they can't be blamed for not warning about inclement weather, we've had multiple weather warnings here this season and no weather to go with it. Guess it's better to call for the worst and make people happy when it doesn't come, just irritates me.

Dave, that is a gorgeous house, it would be a travesty to take a high hoe to that, real craftsmanship like that is hard to find these days if it even still exists.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1433961 said:



> hahahaha, making fun of oneself is the best joke out there!
> 
> Love that house Dave. I don't mind the porch if you could either tint the brick back, or face it with flagstone or something like that. I love old farmhouses, you don't see that kind of character in a house.
> 
> Suzanne and I have seen about 40 houses now and still are not finding the one we want to put an offer in on. We keep saying we are not picky, but realize now that we have alot of OCD's that make us picky. We also don't want to buy something that needs a ton of work, and everything seems to need lots. Also, I don't realize how big my truck with plow and salter is, which means we somehow need at least a single car garage with an offset driveway that my 20 feet of truck can sit in without having to be moved constantly. Sounds simple, but hard to find!!!


Your in a good position, no need to be in a hurry to find a house. You must be the problem though as I can't see Suzanne being picky at all considering who she's with.


Triple L;1434078 said:


> Yup, looks like were running the plows off the alternator tonight... Now all my neighbours are awake from me getting towed out and boosted with my loader... Dirty ol duramax I swear...


That's pretty funny.


GMC Driver;1434145 said:


> We bought our current place and had the same discussion. That's the same line my wife used - I wonder now whether or not we should have used the high hoe. We left some of it for a later date, because we needed to move in. Big mistake....
> 
> Got the man cave though!
> 
> I'd also second the spray foam - it's quite a bit more, but you'll save it in energy costs later. Our 3000 sq ft farm house costs 1-1300 a year to heat on gas, others around here are double that. Spray foam seals it up nice.


The man cave is the most important. I think the problem with not doing all you want comes down to money and time. If we had unlimited of both we could have all we wanted. I'm hoping on in 15 years or so I'll be in a better position to build or renovate to what my wife and I exactly want. The old farm house has character but not sure I want to deal with that many stairs when I get older. I nice bungalow with a huge party and games room in the walkout basement seems to excite me. It's nice to dream once in a while.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1434181 said:


> That's pretty funny.


I wonder if I should post in the idleing thread about how I idled my truck for 4 hours this morning to warm it up LOL

Running the plows off the alternator wasnt such a good idea, everytime you move the plow everything in the truck would die and it would jump into neutral... Didnt do that for very long till I brought it back home and let it sit ideling for 4 hours until my dad went and did site checks with it... Then he gets 10 minutes down the road, gets on the 2 way and all I can hear is buzzers and dinging... He overheated it... Cause the battery is completly done it wount let any power thru and the electric fans wount run... So let it cool down come back to the shop, take the blade off and it was good to go out salting for the rest of the night... Guess the salter dosent draw very much power...

Chad's words of wisdom - keep a spare good battery around at all times... This is the first time my trucks ever been down and out for the count and for it to have been over a battery is simply rediculus... Glad I had a spare truck today and the loader picked up the slack... 

Feel like a Pristine PM with all these stupid headaches


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1434195 said:


> I wonder if I should post in the idleing thread about how I idled my truck for 4 hours this morning to warm it up LOL
> 
> Running the plows off the alternator wasnt such a good idea, everytime you move the plow everything in the truck would die and it would jump into neutral... Didnt do that for very long till I brought it back home and let it sit ideling for 4 hours until my dad went and did site checks with it... Then he gets 10 minutes down the road, gets on the 2 way and all I can hear is buzzers and dinging... He overheated it... Cause the battery is completly done it wount let any power thru and the electric fans wount run... So let it cool down come back to the shop, take the blade off and it was good to go out salting for the rest of the night... Guess the salter dosent draw very much power...
> 
> Chad's words of wisdom - keep a spare good battery around at all times... This is the first time my trucks ever been down and out for the count and for it to have been over a battery is simply rediculus... Glad I had a spare truck today and the loader picked up the slack...


I don't think both batteries are scewed, I 'm guessing one had a bad cell. If that happens again you can just unhook the passenger side battery and put the good one on the DS. You have to change both now but this will get your truck home or at least allow it to run right.


----------



## Triple L

The blade runs thru the center main connection alternator direct (I know its not proper) and the backblade thru the passanger... The drivers side one is the one I think is screwed... Anytime you moved a blade front or back the truck would about die and it was only running off the passanger one I would assume... It was drivable still but not making anymoney capable...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1434209 said:


> The blade runs thru the center main connection alternator direct (I know its not proper) and the backblade thru the passanger... The drivers side one is the one I think is screwed... Anytime you moved a blade front or back the truck would about die and it was only running off the passanger one I would assume... It was drivable still but not making anymoney capable...


If you get rid of the bad battery it will run fine is all I'm saying. Your blade will work fine also.


----------



## Triple L

Really? Oh that might have helped...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1434214 said:


> Really? Oh that might have helped...


I know it works that way on my GM's and I'm assuming yours will be the same. Just for fun take the PS battery out and try it since your taking both batteries out anyways. Speaking of boosting I need to order and Anderson connector for my 1 gauge booster cables. Thought it would be great to be able to hook up where the Ebling does for boosting.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1434226 said:


> I know it works that way on my GM's and I'm assuming yours will be the same. Just for fun take the PS battery out and try it since your taking both batteries out anyways. Speaking of boosting I need to order and Anderson connector for my 1 gauge booster cables. Thought it would be great to be able to hook up where the Ebling does for boosting.


I agree on the booster cables! I got both batteries out now, gonna go pick up some new ones... Lets hope thats all it is..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

sometimes I lose it... and over reach. but not like the champ.

this is a good laugh...






The Champ.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1434226 said:


> Speaking of boosting I need to order and Anderson connector for my 1 gauge booster cables. Thought it would be great to be able to hook up where the Ebling does for boosting FORDS.


I really like the interstate batteries.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1434231 said:


> I really like the interstate batteries.


That champ was really funny. Costco is a great place to buy batteries.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

JD Dave;1434213 said:


> If you get rid of the bad battery it will run fine is all I'm saying. Your blade will work fine also.


When we put the plow on the 2008 2500HD we picked up this fall, the first time out, the plow stopped lifting. Turns out that the plow motor was hooked to one battery and the relay somewhere around the firewall between the two batteries wasn't working and wouldn't let the second battery charge.


----------



## JD Dave

Landcare - Mont;1434242 said:


> When we put the plow on the 2008 2500HD we picked up this fall, the first time out, the plow stopped lifting. Turns out that the plow motor was hooked to one battery and the relay somewhere around the firewall between the two batteries wasn't working and wouldn't let the second battery charge.


It must have been a gas truck as they are wired different then a diesel.


----------



## mrmagnum

MIDTOWNPC;1434231 said:


> I really like the interstate batteries.


I like the interstate batteries too but I also like the Napa batteries as well.


----------



## musclecarboy

mrmagnum;1434318 said:


> I like the interstate batteries too but I also like the Napa batteries as well.


napa batteries are good. Make sure you don't get a battery with caps that are flush with the top. Either get a battery with raised caps on top or one like the napa's that are completely sealed.


----------



## Alpha Property

i tryed a 6 pack motomaster battery from crappy tire last year, the problem i found with it was there was no winding down when it was dropping charge, it would either start or not start, no slow crank or dim lights etc.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Great place for batteries is Interstate on Hwy 50 just north of 7. They have reconditioned and scratch and dent batteries for what seems like 25-50 cents on the dollar vs new. All reconditioned batteries come with a 1 year warranty. Cant go wrong if you ask me.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Anyone here any rumours about Clin tar? Might be something crazy happening.


----------



## Alpha Property

what crazy news have you heard? I'd love to see them leave niagara for good


----------



## grandview

Looks like some snow headed your way this afternoon and later tonight for me.


----------



## Canplow

Does anyone have trouble posting pictures? It goes through all the motions then comes up "upload of this file failed" any help?


----------



## Canplow

Here our street hasn't been plowed or salted yet good old tax money hard at work!


----------



## DeVries

grandview;1434473 said:


> Looks like some snow headed your way this afternoon and later tonight for me.


It's probably going to be like yesterday. 1-3 forecasted and we end up with 8. Going to be warm by morning though so if its 1-3 salt should look after it.


----------



## G.Landscape

Pristine PM ltd;1434439 said:


> Anyone here any rumours about Clin tar? Might be something crazy happening.


No but I would like too...... 
Changing all the trucks to red?? haha


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1434439 said:


> Anyone here any rumours about Clin tar? Might be something crazy happening.


I heard PPM bought them out, not sure if it's true though.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

someone fill me in here...

so lets say Im pricing a loader there is hst
I price a tractor, same base price. only no hst?

casue its over 60hp


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1434499 said:


> someone fill me in here...
> 
> so lets say Im pricing a loader there is hst
> I price a tractor, same base price. only no hst?
> 
> casue its over 60hp


Yes but in reality who cares, you get the HST back anyways.


----------



## Canplow

MIDTOWNPC;1434499 said:


> someone fill me in here...
> 
> so lets say Im pricing a loader there is hst
> I price a tractor, same base price. only no hst?
> 
> casue its over 60hp


I would think its intent is farm use! unless your Indian then there no hst on any thing!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1434502 said:


> Yes but in reality who cares, you get the HST back anyways.


that is correct I understand but this is something that I didnt know.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Major restructuring - like going out of business head office wise, and fend for yourselves franchisees


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1434509 said:


> Major restructuring - like going out of business head office wise, and fend for yourselves franchisees


You'd wonder how that would be possible when your just taking the gravy off the top. It wouldn't hurt my feeling though if they did. I do feel for the franchisees who bought in though. Did you hear this from a reliable source or Chad?


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1434513 said:


> You'd wonder how that would be possible when your just taking the gravy off the top. It wouldn't hurt my feeling though if they did. I do feel for the franchisees who bought in though. Did you hear this from a reliable source or Chad?


I must agree. There's absolutely no room in groundskeeping to have a gravy % as well as the owner's %.


----------



## JD Dave

My favorite word "upgraded" was used in the weather forecast. The system is huge, hopefully we get the 15cm.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1434542 said:


> My favorite word "upgraded" was used in the weather forecast. The system is huge, hopefully we get the 15cm.


WN changed to 5cm from 1-3 gotta mean they're at least using the window now.....


----------



## Alpha Property

wn and ec downgraded for me from 5cm to 1-3 and 2cm's with +4 for a morning temp


----------



## DeVries

Windsor is already warming up. Looks like a salt run shortly


----------



## Alpha Property

just starting to come down rite now, very fine snow, nothings sticking yet


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1434542 said:


> My favorite word "upgraded" was used in the weather forecast. The system is huge, hopefully we get the 15cm.


Your games are getting old, LOL

I would love to build a bungalow with a basement walkout. I have though about it but I'm hearing $175/sq' with nice things. Can't see putting my youngest in the sticks until he gets older. There is 1 I pass on my way to the shop. It is gorgeous. I have questioned why a few of my friends have moved up in house size as soon as their kids have left home. It is always a good investment but the overhead is pretty steep too.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, the old "oh shi t" it's snowing outside Weather Network trick. 680 is saying 7cm. EC saying 5, WN saying 5, so yeah, Dave will be right.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1434542 said:


> My favorite word "upgraded" was used in the weather forecast. The system is huge, hopefully we get the 15cm.


I hope the cms are really inches


----------



## R.G.PEEL

MIDTOWNPC;1434581 said:


> I hope the cms are really inches


hehehehehehe


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That's what your wife also hopes for!


----------



## Triple L

That's what she says LOL


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1434588 said:


> That's what your wife also hopes for!


If you were married you would know that hope you are asleep when they come to bed.


----------



## Triple L

Time to make some room for more snow... Get to use the highdump bucket again haha


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1434593 said:


> Time to make some room for more snow... Get to use the highdump bucket again haha


Have you guys really seen that much snow?


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1434578 said:


> Your games are getting old, LOL
> 
> I would love to build a bungalow with a basement walkout. I have though about it but I'm hearing $175/sq' with nice things. Can't see putting my youngest in the sticks until he gets older. There is 1 I pass on my way to the shop. It is gorgeous. I have questioned why a few of my friends have moved up in house size as soon as their kids have left home. It is always a good investment but the overhead is pretty steep too.


They never get old. I gauruntee Jon checked the weather. When we were at Mother Tuckers I joked about the weather and he knew I was joking and he still grabbed his BB. LOL

I don't want a stupid big house. A big kitchen open to a big family room, an office and a master bedroom upstairs and a party room downstairs with a 2 or 3 bedrooms. I don't want living rooms or dining rooms or huge front entrances, just usable space. 10 years ago $100/sq/ft was a nice house, now it's where you say it is. Your really better off to buy something already done. I would never even think of moving until the kids are finished school, who knows maybe I might just stay here forever.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1434604 said:


> They never get old. I gauruntee Jon checked the weather. When we were at Mother Tuckers I joked about the weather and he knew I was joking and he still grabbed his BB. LOL
> 
> I don't want a stupid big house. A big kitchen open to a big family room, an office and a master bedroom upstairs and a party room downstairs with a 2 or 3 bedrooms. I don't want living rooms or dining rooms or huge front entrances, just usable space. 10 years ago $100/sq/ft was a nice house, now it's where you say it is. Your really better off to buy something already done. I would never even think of moving until the kids are finished school, who knows maybe I might just stay here forever.


I agree rooms you don't use are just a waste. I don't really see us needing a kitchen with that big white hot thing.

I'm sure I could get it under $175 but last year I did a bathroom reno that was $16,000 and it was by no means over the top. Kitchens and bathrooms are expensive. Fixtures are a crazy price. Stone instead of brick adds up quick too. If you under build you will never get your money back but you don't want the best house on the street either.


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1434599 said:


> Have you guys really seen that much snow?


Maybe in his dreams...

Road are slowly turning white....


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Stratford Weather*

Going to be a wet few days

Tonight, Snow ending this evening then cloudy with 60 percent chance of rain showers. Becoming partly cloudy after midnight. Snowfall amount 2 to 4 cm. Wind southeast 20 km/h becoming southwest 20 late this evening. Temperature steady near plus 3. 
Tuesday, Becoming cloudy in the morning. 60 percent chance of showers late in the afternoon. Wind southwest 20 km/h. High 7. 
Tuesday night, Mainly cloudy with 60 percent chance of showers. Wind southwest 20 km/h. Low plus 1. 
WednesdayCloudy. High plus 3.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I have a feeling this might just be a salt. We salted heavy enough with the last two nights, and it looks like it is breaking up a bit over radar. Who knows.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1434614 said:


> I agree rooms you don't use are just a waste. I don't really see us needing a kitchen with that big white hot thing.
> 
> I'm sure I could get it under $175 but last year I did a bathroom reno that was $16,000 and it was by no means over the top. Kitchens and bathrooms are expensive. Fixtures are a crazy price. Stone instead of brick adds up quick too. If you under build you will never get your money back but you don't want the best house on the street either.


You should hire my Chinese neighbour. Full gut on a bathroom including fixtures, tile, toilet, shower, vanity etc $5,000


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

cet;1434614 said:


> I agree rooms you don't use are just a waste. I don't really see us needing a kitchen with that big white hot thing.
> 
> I'm sure I could get it under $175 but last year I did a bathroom reno that was $16,000 and it was by no means over the top. Kitchens and bathrooms are expensive. Fixtures are a crazy price. Stone instead of brick adds up quick too. If you under build you will never get your money back but you don't want the best house on the street either.


I can't help myself, I check constantly now.

Rooms you don't use are just stupid. People like it for the prestige of having a formal this or that, but at the end of the day it is just something else to clean. I remember thinking how crazy some families are with plastic coverings over all the formal rooms of a house. Even the one day a year they get used, the coverings stay!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Free De-icing*

Gave a new customer a Free De-icing last night when the valve stem broke off on a rear tire of Kubota.... ... wow they hold a lot of fluid.... well it held a lot.....lol the fluid trails through the lot look kinda cool...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1434619 said:


> I have a feeling this might just be a salt. We salted heavy enough with the last two nights, and it looks like it is breaking up a bit over radar. Who knows.


 could even say let it melt by morning....a plow looks like a waste for sure!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1434622 said:


> I can't help myself, I check constantly now.
> 
> Rooms you don't use are just stupid. People like it for the prestige of having a formal this or that, but at the end of the day it is just something else to clean. I remember thinking how crazy some families are with plastic coverings over all the formal rooms of a house. Even the one day a year they get used, the coverings stay!


What are you worried about cleaning for, I thought that was the wifes job. LOL


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1434626 said:


> could even say let it melt by morning....a plow looks like a waste for sure!


You guys probably just jinxed it and we'll have to plow for sure now.


----------



## musclecarboy

CGM Inc.;1434626 said:


> could even say let it melt by morning....a plow looks like a waste for sure!


+6 tomorrow! In reality, the resources required to plow and salt this snow shouldn't be used and people should deal with it until it melts, but in reality we all know someone will "slip" at 7:30 tomorrow of we don't turn it to blacktop.


----------



## JD Dave

StratfordPusher;1434624 said:


> Gave a new customer a Free De-icing last night when the valve stem broke off on a rear tire of Kubota.... ... wow they hold a lot of fluid.... well it held a lot.....lol the fluid trails through the lot look kinda cool...


Hmm, they must use Case valve stems on them.


----------



## GMC Driver

Pristine PM ltd;1434619 said:


> I have a feeling this might just be a salt. We salted heavy enough with the last two nights, and it looks like it is breaking up a bit over radar. Who knows.


Wishful thinking Jon....

But I think you may be right. It`s not sticking on treated surfaces here yet. We had alot of sun today too, alot of snow melted.

You would have loved our Sunday morning - site checks done at 6:30 am, go in and look at the weather in the office, and a snowsquall watch turns into a warning at 6:52 am. By 9 am we had 8-10 cms, and by 10 the snow stopped and sun came out. Just glad it was a Sunday - although resi`s were a little impatient. Made for a busy day.

Was really nice plowing the airpoirt this morning - beautiful day, snow was easy pushing, made plowing very enjoyable. Been a while since I felt that way about it.

Got to kick back and watch my favourite program - finally back on again for a new season:

www.streetfire.net/video/top-gear-season-18-episode-1_part-1_2367806.htm


----------



## cet

I can't see this one melting.


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1434633 said:


> +6 tomorrow! In reality, the resources required to plow and salt this snow shouldn't be used and people should deal with it until it melts, but in reality we all know someone will "slip" at 7:30 tomorrow of we don't turn it to blacktop.


 well said, let's see what we get first and decide after what to do...


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Lol*



JD Dave;1434634 said:


> Hmm, they must use Case valve stems on them.


You just might be right..... lol Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## orenlasko

Wn now has a warning on their forecasts. "sudden snow in the GTA". Anywhere from 3-9 cm. talk about trying to cover your a$$...


----------



## doberman

Pristine PM ltd;1434439 said:


> Anyone here any rumours about Clin tar? Might be something crazy happening.


Something is always going crazy with Clintar - its built like a house of cards. Durham franchise puked out couple of years ago - left huge bills outstanding all over town to suppliers and subs. Have noticed this year a bunch of nice new shiny trucks tho. Looks like they are back in action.....for now. Obviously clients, suppliers, and subs have poor memories.

I predict something going "crazy" with TCG within the next 5 years. Just a feelin.


----------



## G.Landscape

GMC Driver;1434639 said:


> Got to kick back and watch my favourite program - finally back on again for a new season:
> 
> www.streetfire.net/video/top-gear-season-18-episode-1_part-1_2367806.htm


lol....."That is F****** quick".....quick??? Obviously Fast is not in his vocabulary, hahaha


----------



## JD Dave

Thought I'd go outside and put the garbage out, grease the salt truck. Come back in and need a snack so I go grab the can Pringles. I then notice it's half gone, I look at my wife and say "Hey I thought you were on a diet" she says "I am that's why there's half the can left" I havn't laughed that hard in a long time.


----------



## greywynd

doberman;1434713 said:


> Something is always going crazy with Clintar - its built like a house of cards. Durham franchise puked out couple of years ago - left huge bills outstanding all over town to suppliers and subs. Have noticed this year a bunch of nice new shiny trucks tho. Looks like they are back in action.....for now. Obviously clients, suppliers, and subs have poor memories.
> 
> I predict something going "crazy" with TCG within the next 5 years. Just a feelin.


Never had anything to do with Clintar myself. Bet that if corporate did collapse or whatever, that a few of the franchisees would survive, and most would fall soon after corporate, just from association if nothing else.

TCG I do know a little about, I subbed for them for three years, at both the corporate and for one of the franchises. From a sub point of view, I never had an issue, either with what was expected, what was being paid and when or any other way. Of course that could vary some from franchise to franchise, but I for one wouldn't hesitate to deal with them again if I have a reason to. Actually I am surprised that there isn't someone from TCG on the site though.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1434766 said:


> Thought I'd go outside and put the garbage out, grease the salt truck. Come back in and need a snack so I go grab the can Pringles. I then notice it's half gone, I look at my wife and say "Hey I thought you were on a diet" she says "I am that's why there's half the can left" I havn't laughed that hard in a long time.


Better then her telling you she was trying to get to the bottom half of the can.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Finally an event where we'll send out some pieces! Wonder if my drivers remember they have jobs doing this?....


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1434615 said:


> Maybe in his dreams...
> 
> Road are slowly turning white....


LOL someone sounds awfully jealous 
We mechanically plow, who's smart about salt certified HAHAHA!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1434846 said:


> LOL someone sounds awfully jealous
> We mechanically plow, who's smart about salt certified HAHAHA!!!


Is that a live pic............? LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, what's it like for you Markus? Looks like it is almost done out your way.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1434881 said:


> Is that a live pic............? LOL


Not far from it, maybe an hour old...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1434885 said:


> haha, what's it like for you Markus? Looks like it is almost done out your way.


There's about 3 inches down . I'm having a gout attack in my left foot so no pictures... sorry/


----------



## CGM Inc.

Nice snow fall! Makes one appreciate winter again!


----------



## Triple L

We appreciated winter 8 full plows ago...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I sent our guys at 8 to start at 10-1030. One of the guys left me a msg saying his phone was dead and he'd call at 1030. He called at 11 and didn't show til almost 12. This is the only site with open businesses so I stopped what I was doing and ran his machine on that site. When he showed up and I asked him wtf? He had an attitude about it "dude, settle down, I told you I'd call.". Last I checked I tell him when to show up not the other way around, and when you show up late you put your nose to the grindstone!

I think I've created an issue because he is an employee, but outside of work we're old friends. As its such an early storm it will be done with time to spare. But that's not the point. I had planned to drop his machine and have 3 hrs avail. In this time I wanted to fuel the other machine, drop trailer, mount my blade and bang off 2 small lots before floating again. Now after running his machine for him, I only have 1 hour and its not worth mounting the blade now. He thinks its no big deal cuz his site will be done by 3am and doesn't think of anyone else. That's my vent for the night, everything else is going smooth. I'll spell it out for him when were done.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1435135 said:


> We appreciated winter 8 full plows ago...


Bully for you!


----------



## Triple L

Gee the boys sure know its the end of the month (payday)... I've never seen snow plowed so nicely and efficently in my life... I'm almost scared to drop my blade and help out haha


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I can't say the same! The job is getting done well, but the earlier spat I mentioned with the one employee was something he felt the need to keep pushing. Things got a little heated, I don't get angry with business though so when the foul names started coming out of him I told him to head for home. Said I'd pay him out the hrs he's worked and he can forget the guaranteed standby hrs. Then he started being calm and reasonable again and went back to plowing his lot. There's no need for that garbage.


----------



## musclecarboy

Man it hasn't been the best night for me. Plowing no problem but my truck won't go into park. The shifter basically feels like its in park when you're in reverse, absolutely no wiggle above reverse. Does all other gears freely with little effort. Then the gear in my 90* gearbox is stripped right out. Fun!


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

I can only fight with my machines so far this morning, about 1 cm of fluffy snow on the walk, 
gonna hope for residual salt working so maybe a lil salt to be put down. I got the best crew I ever had since 1983 this year, guys that understand Ive got overhead and if I can do the run or daytime plowing myself, so be it. Some guys are or h ave been in business. Now that Ive said that. 
Watch Out Jacob. Hope R>G your guy isnt a backstabber looking for revenge, Ive had that one time and one guy purposely wrote off the front end of my 98 Chevy.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1435220 said:


> I can't say the same! The job is getting done well, but the earlier spat I mentioned with the one employee was something he felt the need to keep pushing. Things got a little heated, I don't get angry with business though so when the foul names started coming out of him I told him to head for home. Said I'd pay him out the hrs he's worked and he can forget the guaranteed standby hrs. Then he started being calm and reasonable again and went back to plowing his lot. There's no need for that garbage.


Yeah he still wouldn't get his guarantee if I was you but it's a delicate scenario.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Its not a matter of saving the money,its about establishing the boundaries of employment. You can't lip off your boss when you flip burgers at mcDs so when I'm paying 2.5x that amount, whty does it become ok to be insubordinate? 

Quite a few of you on here now have done business with me and friends or not, I pay immediately and expect a good job. Exact same when it goes the other way and I'm doing the work. Tom, that's the first thing I told you wjen we talked about working together. At work friendships are on hold and I'd fire my own grandma if she didn't do what was expected.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1435120 said:


> Nice snow fall! Makes one appreciate winter again!


I was wishing for more but it was nice to get a real push in. Grant a little word to the wise. Don't have talks with guys when you really need them. It's better off to wait until later. jmo.


----------



## musclecarboy

So I misjudged by a few inches backing up in this bull$hit tight apartment building and backed into a brand new Hyundai suv. First plowing accident. Sure wasn't the best night for it to happen. I guess that's what insurance is for. Question for you more experienced people, how does an accident on private property work when it comes to insurance?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

They pay for it and bill you with interest for the next few years!

Dave, I share that opinion. I kept so quiet it was ridiculous just said "we'll talk about it after" multiple times. This was all via txts and his response each time was "whatever dude chill the fu#k out"


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Home sweet home!

Sorry to hear that Tom, I would just agree to pay for the damage to be honest, unless it's over 5g. Rates will kill you quickly.

I agree with Dave, leave things when it is plowing time, but knowing Grant, he is stubborn enough and has the resources to tell the guy to get lost without causing to much pain on his end. I can't do that, and there were times over the last few years that I would have loved to tell them to hand over the keys and screw off, but we are to stretched to do that unless it was something crazy horrible. This year I am lucky, we have a great group overall, some of the subs are iffy though! hahahahaha


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

My guy who hit a regulator on a high pressure gas valve cost me 1900. My deductible is 1000. Im gonna pay with out putting in a claim. Ah the joys of snowplowing.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1435241 said:


> Sorry to hear that Tom, I would just agree to pay for the damage to be honest, unless it's over 5g. Rates will kill you quickly.


I left a note with my phone # so we'll see what they say. I just hope they speak English and are reasonable people. If they take it back to the Hyundai dealership I know I'm toast.


----------



## ff1221

musclecarboy;1435231 said:


> So I misjudged by a few inches backing up in this bull$hit tight apartment building and backed into a brand new Hyundai suv. First plowing accident. Sure wasn't the best night for it to happen. I guess that's what insurance is for. Question for you more experienced people, how does an accident on private property work when it comes to insurance?


AAYYYEEE! I feel ya, my guy got a Honda last year with the tractor and blower, simple mistake, was $2300 to fix so I opted to pay the $1000 deductable, they were months before the invoice showed up, which was nice.


----------



## GMC Driver

We ended up with less than a cm, melted on treated surfaces. And it`s plus 3.

Sounds like everyone woked last night, when we were busy all day Sunday and Monday morning. Been a busier couple of weeks, but looking ahead seems like we`ll catch a break again.

There`s not too much of anything that can be more challenging then labour issues, is there. It has taken alot of practice and patience, but I have also learned to keep my cool. Also have built more incentives for the winter help to keep them motivated - shovellers are expecially tough, but we`ve really improved in that area. Got some excellent guys now - and that`s a huge relief, especially knowing they will answer the phone and show up every time.


----------



## CGM Inc.

My last employee issue cost me close to 3000$ due to a DUI, accident and impound fee's.
Hasn't plowed once....history now.
Rest works like clock work now, nice to not have the arguments why not to come to plow, salt, shovel, etc.


----------



## schrader

R.G.PEEL;1435159 said:


> I sent our guys at 8 to start at 10-1030. One of the guys left me a msg saying his phone was dead and he'd call at 1030. He called at 11 and didn't show til almost 12. This is the only site with open businesses so I stopped what I was doing and ran his machine on that site. When he showed up and I asked him wtf? He had an attitude about it "dude, settle down, I told you I'd call.". Last I checked I tell him when to show up not the other way around, and when you show up late you put your nose to the grindstone!
> 
> I think I've created an issue because he is an employee, but outside of work we're old friends. As its such an early storm it will be done with time to spare. But that's not the point. I had planned to drop his machine and have 3 hrs avail. In this time I wanted to fuel the other machine, drop trailer, mount my blade and bang off 2 small lots before floating again. Now after running his machine for him, I only have 1 hour and its not worth mounting the blade now. He thinks its no big deal cuz his site will be done by 3am and doesn't think of anyone else. That's my vent for the night, everything else is going smooth. I'll spell it out for him when were done.


Got to love employees, I have one guy that was the exact same show up late or miss the day altogether, then show up the next day like it's no big deal. I tried to put up with him because he is a good worker but today was the last straw, had to let him go. He had it good base pay plus hourly if he went over, which no one else does around here. All I ask is you show up and give it your best, but for some thats to much.

We barely got 2cm here, temps are taking there time getting up there, we plower it all off.


----------



## Alpha Property

we got a little over a cm, its plus 5 out rite now with the sun comming out and a little wind. Everything we got yesterday plus some is gone., I can see my grass again, and its still bright green


----------



## musclecarboy

ff1221;1435252 said:


> AAYYYEEE! I feel ya, my guy got a Honda last year with the tractor and blower, simple mistake, was $2300 to fix so I opted to pay the $1000 deductable, they were months before the invoice showed up, which was nice.


So I looked at it with the lady in daylight and the car has more damage than I saw in the dark under snow and ice. Insurance it is


----------



## Alpha Property

way back when , ( 2 years ago) I was messing around on the street plowing a driveway pushing snow baack up on a lawn, and there was a little misshap with my quad and a buick randevouz (sp?), anyway, i ended up paying out of pocket like 8 or $900 to put a new bumpercover on her car and a headlight, and I still had to do a ball joint and a tie rod end and CV boot on my quad befor next storm. 
Even at a couple grand I still think its better to pay cash than to go through insurance


----------



## greywynd

Been a long night, but like everyone else, it went well from my point of view. Sorry to hear about the accident Tom, I'd still ask for some prices before you automatically go the insurance route, until you see the numbers, you never know. 

Was the first night in a couple years that I was just plowing and no salting, was kind of nice being able to turn up the tunes, open the window, and push snow. Well, maybe drag a lot of it, as I was doing all the corners, docks, etc, prepping some of the sites for the skids and push boxes. 

On another note, we laid the last of the rock on the retaining wall project yesterday, I happened to have my camera in the truck, so after some sleep, sometime soon we'll see about getting a couple pictures of the 'finished' wall on here. There's some more work to do yet, the topsoil needs placed, and a bit of cleanup after things thaw out in the spring (or who knows with the weather this winter!!) but all the nuggets are in place. 

Time for some sleep!!


----------



## cet

Tom that sucks. It will most likely be more then it looks. Going through insurance might end up being expensive in the end but right now it will be the cheapest method.

I think I would pay up to $5,000.00.

Full plow/salt for us last night. Just less then 5cm but at least the guys got some work. I went right when it ended at 10:45 and made it home early.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1435357 said:


> Tom that sucks. It will most likely be more then it looks. Going through insurance might end up being expensive in the end but right now it will be the cheapest method.
> 
> I think I would pay up to $5,000.00.
> 
> Full plow/salt for us last night. Just less then 5cm but at least the guys got some work. I went right when it ended at 10:45 and made it home early.


Most guys are saying that $5000 mark. The lady is being a massive b1tch despite me trying to be as nice as possible.


----------



## musclecarboy

Where can I get a new gear for inside my salter gearbox. The solid bronze gear that's stripped is $634!! That's from duke who is the only one I can get it from.


----------



## orenlasko

Tom, double check, but the rules are a little different on private property. You might only be responsibe for your own damage. A quick call to your broker should answer all your questions without putting you in harms way. Either way sorry to hear and hope it works out for you.


----------



## DeVries

musclecarboy;1435445 said:


> Where can I get a new gear for inside my salter gearbox. The solid bronze gear that's stripped is $634!! That's from duke who is the only one I can get it from.


Any machine shop can fab one up for you for probably half that.


----------



## JD Dave

orenlasko;1435449 said:


> Tom, double check, but the rules are a little different on private property. You might only be responsibe for your own damage. A quick call to your broker should answer all your questions without putting you in harms way. Either way sorry to hear and hope it works out for you.


On private property you both fix your own but when your hired as a contractor to plow a property and you damage something I'm pretty sure your liable. Your right about calling your broker to make sure. Sorry about your luck Tom.


----------



## goel

Little different scenario, but:

We had a private property mishap last year. 
Truck was backing up with roof lights and back up beeper blaring away - young guy rushes into a parking spot behind him - truck catches passenger side rear panel and trunk.

Insurance job, 5600 bucks charged against the other guys insurance, non noticeable scrape on the truck bumper and 0 cost or insurance increase.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Body Work*

Sorry to hear about it Tom, my guys have had 3 of these little mishaps in the past 10 years, none went through insurance, no biggies, think the biggest was 1900.00 ,,,

I have always explained "CARFAX" to our plowing crash victims, all quickly agree they don't want the accident repair history tied to their vehicles and re-sale values... and I also pay for rentals and a nice dinner out so they are not out of pocket a penny.

Luck would have it I plow the 2 best body shops in town... so it is easy to make arrangements
to look after damages under the radar.....  The shops charge me reduced rates and normally can have the car in for repairs in a day or two......

Has worked out great for me..... Thumbs Up

Goodluck with the claim...

Al


----------



## JD Dave

StratfordPusher;1435540 said:


> Sorry to hear about it Tom, my guys have had 3 of these little mishaps in the past 10 years, none went through insurance, no biggies, think the biggest was 1900.00 ,,,
> 
> I have always explained "CARFAX" to our plowing crash victims, all quickly agree they don't want the accident repair history tied to their vehicles and re-sale values... and I also pay for rentals and a nice dinner out so they are not out of pocket a penny.
> 
> Luck would have it I plow the 2 best body shops in town... so it is easy to make arrangements
> to look after damages under the radar.....  The shops charge me reduced rates and normally can have the car in for repairs in a day or two......
> 
> Has worked out great for me..... Thumbs Up
> 
> Goodluck with the claim...
> 
> Al


The white 2 door you have makes a perfect rental.


----------



## musclecarboy

DeVries;1435518 said:


> Any machine shop can fab one up for you for probably half that.


Here's what it looks like now. I'm going to blow the whole gearbox apart and clean it if I can get a gear made.


----------



## musclecarboy

Here's the stupid hyundai for those who care.


----------



## G.Landscape

StratfordPusher;1435540 said:


> The shops charge me reduced rates and normally can have the car in for repairs in a day or two.....


I guess they give you a volume discount when your in so often....haha

I agree paying will probably be easier, some people are set on using insurance because they feel it won;t be fixed right if they don't. Some people are just happy they don't have to pay.

Good luck either way.


----------



## snowplowchick

Musclecarboy, is the read window absent in the picture?! Sorry about the accident, it looks like a pricey fix.


----------



## G.Landscape

That doesn;t lok too bad...definitely not up at the $5000 limit people refer too. 

Looks like just the hatch is based in and the window? is the light damaged? Doesn't look worth insurance to me.....I would price it out before you go too far.


----------



## musclecarboy

G.Landscape;1435586 said:


> That doesn;t lok too bad...definitely not up at the $5000 limit people refer too.
> 
> Looks like just the hatch is based in and the window? is the light damaged? Doesn't look worth insurance to me.....I would price it out before you go too far.


Yeah back window is smashed. The hatch is F'd as well as the metal to the left. I didn't realize but the left quarter panel was bumped out as a result of the push from the back. She called me with an estimate for $4200 from the dealer. Thats basically all new parts, painted and installed. I know I could do better most likely but the lady is 100% fixed on getting the dealer to do it thru insurance. I don't have the $4200 right now so I'm basically SOL for this one. Live and learn.

I tihnk it was DKG that said bad things come in 3's... first the no shift into park, then the gear, then this. At lest I got all the bad s#it over with! (I hope...)


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Discount*



G.Landscape;1435578 said:


> I guess they give you a volume discount when your in so often....haha
> 
> I agree paying will probably be easier, some people are set on using insurance because they feel it won;t be fixed right if they don't. Some people are just happy they don't have to pay.
> 
> Good luck either way.


LOL>.. god I hope thats not the reason for the discount.. lol


----------



## G.Landscape

Need a new cutting edge for our HLA 10' Plow. Had a cheap one put on last year and its toast now. Any recommendations in the KW area? Probably going with Valley Blades but anyone else have suggestions?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Sorry to hear about your luck last night Tom. Sucks that shes being a b1tch when you're trying to do the right thing. 

Toronto Bearing may have what your looking for. 

About the bad thing happens in threes...on Friday the 13th, we got some sh1t salt from a supplier and caused us a blown hose in the middle of the night. It was the same day I broke my foot after slipping on a patch of ice in the yard...and just yesterday I recieved a Red Light Camera ticket in the mail dated Friday the 13th of January....wasn't me driving though. My employee is pretty pissed hes on the hook for $325.00!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1435229 said:


> Don't have talks with guys when you really need them. It's better off to wait until later. jmo.


You're absolutely right...but its soo hard.

We had two no shows...operator broke his leg last week, and another got called back to work early. Would have been nice to know....Dave, your rule didnt apply to my conversation...felt good when it was done though.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Sometimes you just want to be like the champ and lose it, go sideways, pardon?, head fake em with the macaroni surprise and knock em over like a wet noodle throw em a few right heaters and an out of no where left stinger 
I'm still laughing over those q107 the champ clips. Did you just say mrs champ likes the black hawks of Chicago. I dont think so Hahahhahaha


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Tom, I'd honestly consider taking a loan and paying the 4200. 
I ran into that one time when lily backed into her friend's car at school.just broke the bumper cover on a new nissan. The girl was obsessed with it getting fixed at the dealer for 3 grand. Lily's dad works for the company that owns keystone (makes the bumpers) and got it for her. I offered to pay in full at a professional body shop (not joe blow in his grage at home) and we'd have it settled for $1200. This "friend" kpt ranting that other than the dealerships, nobody fixes it right they just do bandaids etc.... I made it easy for her: A) I pay, new parts and done right. Doesn't cost you anything. B) go report it. Put it through insurance and pay through the nose. She chose option A. Turns out the other side of the bumper had a crack from something else she had hit anyways so getting a new one on my dime put her ahead anyway. 

Following year we found out the car was a lease and she was turning it back in!!! People get funny about damage.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Dean, spot on except you're missing a "Flurry to the solar plexus"!


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1435701 said:


> Sometimes you just want to be like the champ and lose it, go sideways, pardon?, head fake em with the macaroni surprise and knock em over like a wet noodle throw em a few right heaters and an out of no where left stinger
> I'm still laughing over those q107 the champ clips. Did you just say mrs champ likes the black hawks of Chicago. I dont think so Hahahhahaha


My friends brother sounds exactly like The Champ, he's in his 50's s and it's funny as hell. You can't even talk to him cause it's his normal voice...

Tough day Tom....My last accident (12 years ago) I wasn't even plowing, I was on Main St and the guy infront of me parked against my blade. I was in the last spot on the street, so just back up and pull around, except some lady parked in behind me on the wheel chair ramp and got a hood full of spinner. My trailer hitch went right through her licence plate. Got some good Airmiles out of that repair and I always look at it like. It could be worse, cars can be fixed, nobody was hurt except your pride and your wallet. Both those are iffy anyway.


----------



## Triple L

I agree with Grant, you'll be paying for that $4200 for a long long time thru insurance...


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1435731 said:


> I agree with Grant, you'll be paying for that $4200 for a long long time thru insurance...


Done deal, my hands are tied


----------



## orenlasko

You can still pay the dealership


----------



## Mr.Markus

If it's already been reported to the insurance it will count as an at fault anyway. Most companies (and their brokers) are recording conversations now and documenting differently. Simply talking to your broker is a different game than it was even 5 years ago.
I wouldn't hesitate to use my insurance for a claim, that's what I pay it for, I don't know Tom's record/policy but if this is the first claim alot of companies have first accident forgiveness now, it shouldn't cost him.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I pay mine for legality. Took the collision off the black dually and the chev. If either gets written off every 5 years, that's the break even point for being worth the value of collision. The 08 is worth more so it carries collision. Still covered for the other vehicle though if we "did a Tom" bad enough.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahahahaha, "did a Tom" that's going to stick!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1435785 said:


> hahahahaha, "did a Tom" that's going to stick!


Tell me about it...


----------



## CGM Inc.

EC says "a trace" for yesterday at Pearson


----------



## 3ipka

Sounds like it was an eventful evening for some, sucks about the bad luck. It was a flawless night for us, I think all of us were just happy to log some needed hours as well as dial in some of our new equipment. 

I took my new boss blade out on our 420 last night and I have to say I love it. This was our first non "Arctic" plow in years and I am very happy with the purchase. I posted a video in my picture thread if anyone is interested. 

Amazing how just a few hours ago everything was white and now all I can see is green grass. Gotta love this weather. Driving around windows open today


----------



## adamhumberview

crazy night for you tom.. unfortunetly things happen at the worst times.. but im sure you'll pull through.. 

everyone has to have some type of claim on their insurance in this business.. otherwise they just think something fishy is going on... its not possible to have zerio claims in this line of work.

everything went fine with all of our equipment except for of course my truck..had a loose wire somewhere in the plow harness that would only send my plow 1/3 down.. get out of the truck.. wiggle the wire and she'd fall.. ended up taking alot longer than usual but I got it done none the less..


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1435689 said:


> You're absolutely right...but its soo hard.
> 
> We had two no shows...operator broke his leg last week, and another got called back to work early. Would have been nice to know....Dave, your rule didnt apply to my conversation...felt good when it was done though.


Glad you felt better John.


R.G.PEEL;1435704 said:


> Tom, I'd honestly consider taking a loan and paying the 4200.
> I ran into that one time when lily backed into her friend's car at school.just broke the bumper cover on a new nissan. The girl was obsessed with it getting fixed at the dealer for 3 grand. Lily's dad works for the company that owns keystone (makes the bumpers) and got it for her. I offered to pay in full at a professional body shop (not joe blow in his grage at home) and we'd have it settled for $1200. This "friend" kpt ranting that other than the dealerships, nobody fixes it right they just do bandaids etc.... I made it easy for her: A) I pay, new parts and done right. Doesn't cost you anything. B) go report it. Put it through insurance and pay through the nose. She chose option A. Turns out the other side of the bumper had a crack from something else she had hit anyways so getting a new one on my dime put her ahead anyway.
> 
> Following year we found out the car was a lease and she was turning it back in!!! People get funny about damage.


Hmm, it seems like someone like getting rear ended/ 


MIDTOWNPC;1435701 said:


> Sometimes you just want to be like the champ and lose it, go sideways, pardon?, head fake em with the macaroni surprise and knock em over like a wet noodle throw em a few right heaters and an out of no where left stinger
> I'm still laughing over those q107 the champ clips. Did you just say mrs champ likes the black hawks of Chicago. I dont think so Hahahhahaha


I remember over 20 years ago riding around in the tractor listening to Q107. The champ was huge and everyone listened in the mornings just to hear it. I forgot all about it until you brought it back up.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1435880 said:


> Hmm, it seems like someone like getting rear ended/
> :


he said he did a tom not a sally


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1435890 said:


> he said he did a tom not a sally


That's funny, hopefully Tom can laugh at it after he gets his insurance renewed.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

in 2018!!!! ha


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1435921 said:


> in 2018!!!! ha


I think someone is in a good mood.


----------



## ff1221

greywynd;1435333 said:


> Been a long night, but like everyone else, it went well from my point of view. Sorry to hear about the accident Tom, I'd still ask for some prices before you automatically go the insurance route, until you see the numbers, you never know.
> 
> Was the first night in a couple years that I was just plowing and no salting, was kind of nice being able to turn up the tunes, open the window, and push snow. Well, maybe drag a lot of it, as I was doing all the corners, docks, etc, prepping some of the sites for the skids and push boxes.
> 
> On another note, we laid the last of the rock on the retaining wall project yesterday, I happened to have my camera in the truck, so after some sleep, sometime soon we'll see about getting a couple pictures of the 'finished' wall on here. There's some more work to do yet, the topsoil needs placed, and a bit of cleanup after things thaw out in the spring (or who knows with the weather this winter!!) but all the nuggets are in place.
> 
> Time for some sleep!!


Sorry Tom, should have clarified, they took the car to a couple of shops and supplied me with the quotes and I had no accidents with my insurance company so the first one was free, it'll probably take another 20 yrs to get another free one.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, yeah, things went well overall last night, makes me happy when the only calls I got this morning were for paying second winter payment for resis!


----------



## greywynd

Next time we'll make sure you get some calls then!! :laughing:

Long term's changed, calling for 15-20 cm's on the weekend now. 







































Bet Jon is checking now!! :laughing:


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Finally got to run the new skid-steer around the Benz dealership, now we just need some real snow, none of this 1.5" BS. payup


----------



## DeVries

How are you liking the new design of the New Hollands. Looks like they changed a lot on them. I have the local Case dealer dropping one off for a test drive. Is it just the paint colour thats differant or are there other differances between the two machines.

One of my operators couldn't plow the last storm so I ran the 570 for the night. Almost wished there was more snow so I could put a few more hrs in it. Still keeping my eyes open for another.


----------



## G.Landscape

now that would be an expensive parking lot to accidentally back into a car...... 

Sorry too early for Jokes about it??


----------



## R.G.PEEL

G.Landscape;1436092 said:


> now that would be an expensive parking lot to accidentally back into a car......
> 
> Sorry too early for Jokes about it??


No, but its referred to as "pulling a Tom"


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

DeVries;1436090 said:


> How are you liking the new design of the New Hollands. Looks like they changed a lot on them. I have the local Case dealer dropping one off for a test drive. Is it just the paint colour thats differant or are there other differances between the two machines.
> 
> One of my operators couldn't plow the last storm so I ran the 570 for the night. Almost wished there was more snow so I could put a few more hrs in it. Still keeping my eyes open for another.


I have not had a whole lot of seat time but so far I like it. Its a lot like the L175 my friend has on the inside, more so just a body change to accommodate the new tier 4 engines coming out next year. Well balanced and visibility is awesome. No giant ass on the machine like the new Bobcats and no boom towers either. It was a little "jerky" at first but Newholland has already flashed the computer and put in some new parts to improve the handling.



G.Landscape;1436092 said:


> now that would be an expensive parking lot to accidentally back into a car......
> 
> Sorry too early for Jokes about it??


Not to worried although has not happened yet (nock on wood). I don't let any idiot plow it however. There is an entire row of the AMG's that a mis-placed pusher would do some good damage, good thing im well insured.


----------



## Canplow

musclecarboy;1435445 said:


> Where can I get a new gear for inside my salter gearbox. The solid bronze gear that's stripped is $634!! That's from duke who is the only one I can get it from.


Try princess auto that have all sorts of odd stuff at great prices + a full hydraulic section!


----------



## musclecarboy

Lynden-Jeff;1436182 said:


> Not to worried although has not happened yet (nock on wood). I don't let any idiot plow it however. There is an entire row of the AMG's that a mis-placed pusher would do some good damage, good thing im well insured.


Hey what are you trying to say?? Lol. I love Benz, they're so ahead of their time. A guy down my street (Chinese tech biz guy) has a SL 550, C 350, and GL 350 diesel.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That would not be something to pay out of pocket!!!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

musclecarboy;1436208 said:


> Hey what are you trying to say?? Lol. I love Benz, they're so ahead of their time. A guy down my street (Chinese tech biz guy) has a SL 550, C 350, and GL 350 diesel.


I wasn't saying anything referring to you, I actually don't know why they called it pulling a Tom. I like the Benz's to, this dealership is crazy, brand new and one of the biggest in Canada. The nicest cars are inside the building and there is well over 50 im guessing on the inside alone.


----------



## Canplow

I finally figured out how to post pictures my camera has a setting for email attachments! Heres the rig!


----------



## forbidden

*LOST:* Winter. If found please return to Alberta. Reward offered.


----------



## rooferdave

here's a thought for you all, a couple of years ago a buddy of mione organised a golf outing at niagra just off Lundys lane. The deal was 100 or $125, arrive fri morn and breakfast is served, play 9 holes then they serve lunch (beer and a burger) finish the round and check into our accomodations it was a 10-12 bedroom place slept like 32 had a poker set up, big screen, pool table. dinner was also included, the house they gave us was just behind the 10th green so there was a chipping/ putting contest at 4am!

Anyhow who would be in for this for our spring gtg?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Canplow;1436273 said:


> I finally figured out how to post pictures my camera has a setting for email attachments! Heres the rig!


Cute goat. I was thinking of buying lily one for a wedding gift!

I'm down for a niagara party. We just gotta avoid boston pizza is all. I'm banned.


----------



## rooferdave

FYI

http://www.thestar.com/news/article...esso-station-leaves-cars-unable-to-start?bn=1

although I can't see anyone here have fuel spending much time in their tanks!


----------



## Alpha Property

quiet night for everyone eh? +11 will do that I guess. 

What day is everyone going to the farm show with their free passes? I think were going to go on the Wednesday


----------



## Elite_Maint

What a nice day today! Haha...+8 degree's.. To bad everything is muddy and stuff...but over all its nice out..


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Machines are all getting hot baths, getting lubed up, and put away wet!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Canplow;1436273 said:


> I finally figured out how to post pictures my camera has a setting for email attachments! Heres the rig!


Nice!


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1436793 said:


> Nice!


Thats a first


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1436794 said:


> Thats a first


....Dodge support group?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1436794 said:


> Thats a first


Shouldn't you be out plowing


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1436797 said:


> ....Dodge support group?


One of what, 2? LOL


----------



## Canplow

You guys still have snow? there doing blacktop repairs here


----------



## Canplow

Triple L;1436806 said:


> One of what, 2? LOL


At least 1 of 2 means someone out there think the same as me!


----------



## Triple L

Canplow;1436808 said:


> At least 1 of 2 means someone out there think the same as me!


And they're both on crack! 

LOL ok thats enough, I got everyone all excited with my provocative comments, Before you know it you guys will be going gorilla's LOL...

I quit 

Today's a beautiful day


----------



## Canplow

The only white stuff we might see this year! 

I need a job stuck home with the kids! and there little monkeys!

I might start a squirl shooting league there running along the top of my fence ! but the 10-22 might do some damage to neighbors garage! better then the shoty


----------



## R.G.PEEL

There's support groups for most horrible diseases. Dodge owners need one too!


----------



## Canplow

R.G.PEEL;1436850 said:


> There's support groups for most horrible diseases. Dodge owners need one too!


First support group I went too they told me not to worry" that not a Chevy growing on you" I said thank god!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Support groups*



R.G.PEEL;1436850 said:


> There's support groups for most horrible diseases. Dodge owners need one too!


I tried to find Support groups for Dodge Car owners but could not, likely only for Dodge truck
owners... Thumbs Up


----------



## rooferdave

StratfordPusher;1437056 said:


> I tried to find Support groups for Dodge Car owners but could not, likely only for Dodge truck
> owners... Thumbs Up


Uh oh,I just realized I am a dodge car owner...


----------



## rooferdave

So I am here in the small claims court office in Toronto and there is quite a few hotties here!


----------



## Mr.Markus

rooferdave;1437073 said:


> So I am here in the small claims court office in Toronto and there is quite a few hotties here!


Careful they don't ask to get in your truck cause they're cold.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

I was hoping to have a day to get some good napping in maybe a little invoicing but it seems the city folk who don't want salt on their drives would rather wash the salt off than fix a dent in their Mercedes. I always make them nervous driving through their gate.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I had a lady call me today and ask if we could sand her driveway. This is after she didnt call to have it plowed. I asked if it needed to be plowed first and she said no its all ice.
I said ok, we can be out around 5pm. She was so disgusted that I couldnt be out there immediatly and couldnt understand how I didnt have a full staff on today to service the needs of her, the customer. some people... mainly residentials :realmad: 
Needless to say she says, well if you can't be out till after 5 I will just call you tomorrow then. Guess what Im going to say tomorrow. :realmad: 

Im not understanding these residential customers.



markus at least you can touch the snow bank if you need to get a little traction... some of the ones that call me its glazed everywhere. feel like i should be using a winch off a tree to get in.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The high end market is that way, it takes some serious smiling before you get the chance to tune them in to the way you do things and the price implications of doing it their way. I never turn anyone down, it always comes down to price, then they decide whether they still want me to do it. There is a walmart market out here too and it's something I want nothing to do with it. Some of the seasonal prices you guys quote in the city... if I did them prepaid I would get a phone call at 5:00 am "Why the #[email protected]# isn't my driveway plowed yet?..." Not for me.....

If you're nervous about it go backwards and salt first and heavy. 

This one drive salting was a seasonal push and salt for Cedar. But I don't have 30 beside each other.


----------



## rooferdave

I was thinking of putting a blade on my bobcat, but after monday I am rethinking that a pusher is the way to go, any advice on what brand I should look for? Or what to look for in a box? Is a trip edge important? On that note I was looking at an avalanche 16 ft snow pusher for one of my loaders for about 3,000.00 is that a good price?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

There is a used Horst steel trip plow w end plates in kijiji
That's the best of both worlds.


----------



## rooferdave

I do not think I saw that, how much they asking? Maybe I would be better adding sides to one of my existing blades? I have about 7 plows I don't use right now, its just with the plaza I do, snow can only be put in 4 places so I have to move piles as the site is about 700 x 900 including islands and the back 40 where all the loading bays are


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Horst*



MIDTOWNPC;1437232 said:


> There is a used Horst steel trip plow w end plates in kijiji
> That's the best of both worlds.


Saw a couple of used swingwings at Stratford Farm Equipment, sales guy is Ian if you want good pricing.....

Al


----------



## Bonzai

rooferdave;1437207 said:


> I was thinking of putting a blade on my bobcat, but after monday I am rethinking that a pusher is the way to go, any advice on what brand I should look for? Or what to look for in a box? Is a trip edge important? On that note I was looking at an avalanche 16 ft snow pusher for one of my loaders for about 3,000.00 is that a good price?


I have an Avalanche 10 foot blade with rubber edge, it can hook up to anything with a bucket. Used it for only 2 years, time to get rid of it. $1500.00 and it's all yours.


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC;1437109 said:


> I had a lady call me today and ask if we could sand her driveway. This is after she didnt call to have it plowed. I asked if it needed to be plowed first and she said no its all ice.
> I said ok, we can be out around 5pm. She was so disgusted that I couldnt be out there immediatly and couldnt understand how I didnt have a full staff on today to service the needs of her, the customer. some people... mainly residentials :realmad:
> Needless to say she says, well if you can't be out till after 5 I will just call you tomorrow then. Guess what Im going to say tomorrow. :realmad:
> 
> Im not understanding these residential customers.
> 
> markus at least you can touch the snow bank if you need to get a little traction... some of the ones that call me its glazed everywhere. feel like i should be using a winch off a tree to get in.


You'll eventually get to the point where you fire those customers, once you've been in residential long enough people will come looking for you based on the quality of service you provide. We service around 120 driveways and when we get a customer like that there is no renewal for the next year, and the others have to have their contracts in by the time it snows or they don't get service, always get a bunch of contracts back after the first snowfall because their driveway is full. Residentials are great if you have a tight route, there is definitely money to be made, especially if you get a good long time customer base, heck we don't even start driveways until 7 am.


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1436208 said:


> Hey what are you trying to say?? Lol. I love Benz, they're so ahead of their time. A guy down my street (Chinese tech biz guy) has a SL 550, C 350, and GL 350 diesel.


Neighbor had a BMW suv Gas and traded it for a Benz Diesel. He said his Bmw rode better and had more power then the new Benz. Now his wife the Metro cop drives the Benz and he got a Escalade. And he thinks a measly $30 is too expensive for cutting his grass. He is in real estate is and I've lost count how many flyers I get in the mail boasting how many houses he has sold in the area.... How much is 3% of 450,000.00 again..



Mr.Markus;1437129 said:


> This one drive salting was a seasonal push and salt for Cedar. But I don't have 30 beside each other.


I knew he had another house somewhere.


----------



## JD Dave

Grant you mentioned you knew where to get armour stone fairly reasonable. I have a friend that is looking for some and wondered if you could help me out.


----------



## Ducke

*Saw this in the paper today.*

Saw this story in the Metro Paper today
No one hurt after salt truck plows into home


----------



## Triple L

Lynden-Jeff;1436058 said:


> Finally got to run the new skid-steer around the Benz dealership, now we just need some real snow, none of this 1.5" BS. payup


Nice skid Jeff, what size pusher is on it? I see you got 4 trucks now? How many crews is that in the summer time?

Why did you switch from a Snoway to a wideout on the 2011?

Are you doing any construction yourself now that you have the skid of just lawn maintenance?

Any pics of the new sprayer setup?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Is this too small for your cat Chad....?
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...l-aluminum-Equipment-Float-W0QQAdIdZ335958255


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;1437355 said:


> Nice skid Jeff, what size pusher is on it? I see you got 4 trucks now? How many crews is that in the summer time?
> 
> Why did you switch from a Snoway to a wideout on the 2011?
> 
> Are you doing any construction yourself now that you have the skid of just lawn maintenance?
> 
> Any pics of the new sprayer setup?


Its a 3500 series Horst, 8 FT. It was cheap and I wanted to go simple since I need to swap it out with a snow bucket frequently.

Only 3 trucks are mine, the 4th is my business partners which I use for the winter time. During the summer he uses the skidsteer, he does all my construction work and I do all his maintenance. It works out well because I have 0 interest in construction. We run 2 crews in the summer.

Will post up some pics soon, just waiting on a new nozzle I ordered. Need some snow to really test it out.


----------



## Triple L

Sweet, cool man, looks like your doing real well

Mr. Markus - I've put in a few offers on that trailer, I dont really want it cause its a POS gooseneck but for the right price I'd buy it defentially...

He's also on crack, he has a 906H, a couple years old, with 1000 hours on it and he wants 2 grand less then I paid for myn LOL and I got tons of free stuff and a 4000 hour warranty...


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;1437393 said:


> Sweet, cool man, looks like your doing real well
> 
> Mr. Markus - I've put in a few offers on that trailer, I dont really want it cause its a POS gooseneck but for the right price I'd buy it defentially...
> 
> He's also on crack, he has a 906H, a couple years old, with 1000 hours on it and he wants 2 grand less then I paid for myn LOL and I got tons of free stuff and a 4000 hour warranty...


Thanks, it was a big year for us even with the crap weather. Hopefully this year is good also.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, I was about to say he has a 906 for way to much, beauty trailer though! If it was cheaper and a 2 and 5/16s I would be all over it!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Anyone want a quarry?
haha

Just saw he has that for sale as well. Never seen a driveway made of thick stone either.


----------



## Triple L

Jon it is 2 5/16...............



Just on the gooseneck LOL


----------



## grandview

Did not see it today. But Happy Birthday JohnnyRoyale!


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1437435 said:


> Jon it is 2 5/16...............
> 
> Just on the gooseneck LOL


I bet Jon would try to pull it with a bumper hitch. Just have a ball mount with a huge rise


----------



## mrmagnum

Ducke;1437315 said:


> Saw this story in the Metro Paper today
> No one hurt after salt truck plows into home


Thats just crazy man.


----------



## Grassman09

Its tomorrow.... He was wrong last winter. But the meteorologists cant figure it out any better. And no that's not a beaver.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Well Im glad January 2012 is done and over with. Had only three days off, the whole month. Either plowing, preventative maintenance or repairs or welding. I know you guys down T O way are lusting for snow but up here we had our quota for Jan. Heres wishing you a storm this weekend that might make it more North. Clear up here until at least Tues. So they say. Didnt gladly get the freezing rain 12 hours predicted only had a few mistings in the early a.m s.... Its time to headout into the bush and get next years winter wood in. Check over the equipment for the next one and get the summer equipment ready for trucking in Ontario.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That trailer is really nice.if I had room for it I'd buy it. Chads loader would feel like a lawnmower on that. A properly balanced trailer with three of those axles would hold the weight really nice. Anything less than a 550 would not be great for towing that beast though. The guy IS on crack with his loader though.


----------



## ff1221

R.G.PEEL;1437695 said:


> That trailer is really nice.if I had room for it I'd buy it. Chads loader would feel like a lawnmower on that. A properly balanced trailer with three of those axles would hold the weight really nice. Anything less than a 550 would not be great for towing that beast though. The guy IS on crack with his loader though.


Is the guy going out of business, he's got everything for sale, or is he just one of these guys that lists everything he has at a high price and if he sells it he's makin money and if he doesn't he works it and makes money?


----------



## Triple L

Kinda like Snowman here... He's got all those NH skidsteers and cats for sale... Buys new, runs them for 2 years and tries to sell them for about what he paid...

I love his truck ad... Give him $10,000 cash to take over the payments of $885 a month... Why not just go to the dealer with $10,000 cash and buy brand new with payments of that much LOL


----------



## Canplow

Grassman09;1437484 said:


> Its tomorrow.... He was wrong last winter. But the meteorologists cant figure it out any better. And no that's not a beaver.


I think I would shoot him with the 17cal havn't seen many of them out rabbit hunting! But he'd get it!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Canplow;1437760 said:


> I think I would shoot him with the 17cal havn't seen many of them out rabbit hunting! But he'd get it!


Think there might be a bunch of WN guys up in Wiarton this morning trying to get a heads up?


----------



## Canplow

Mr.Markus;1437764 said:


> Think there might be a bunch of WN guys up in Wiarton this morning trying to get a heads up?


Where can you get groundhog tags for Wiarton? or is it open season?


----------



## jg244888

Triple L;1437751 said:


> Kinda like Snowman here... He's got all those NH skidsteers and cats for sale... Buys new, runs them for 2 years and tries to sell them for about what he paid...
> 
> I love his truck ad... Give him $10,000 cash to take over the payments of $885 a month... Why not just go to the dealer with $10,000 cash and buy brand new with payments of that much LOL


no he's saying he will give you $10,00 to take over the lease


----------



## Triple L

jg244888;1437787 said:


> no he's saying he will give you $10,00 to take over the lease


really, haha ok my bad... Its still early


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1437798 said:


> really, haha ok my bad... Its still early


Still laughing..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I bet the cra loves this guys ads. I'll give 10k cash. Save the tax. Lol
Uhh red light red light full internal audit


----------



## JD Dave

Chad, your Noway support group just called and they said you've missed the last 3 meetings. LOL


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1437825 said:


> Chad, your Noway support group just called and they said you've missed the last 3 meetings. LOL


Oh man that was funny!!!!

I think I have a good point with my last post... Its true...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Grant is the chair of those meetings right? Next order of business - "hey guys, here is the new hydro piston to put on your plows" hahahahaha


----------



## Alpha Property

any of you guys have police scanners and or cb radio's in your trucks? I always thought it would be cool to listen in on what was going on around with the police and stuff, and I see more and more pick ups in the area with cb antenas on their trucks


----------



## Triple L

Is it really that boring? We have 2 ways in everything there's always something to laugh at going on between us....


----------



## Alpha Property

yea, my trucks are never really close togeather, and thinking about route planning if theres a traffic problem, police scanner would be nice for that


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Pristine PM ltd;1437965 said:


> Grant is the chair of those meetings right? Next order of business - "hey guys, here is the new hydro piston to put on your plows" hahahahaha


Not giving the details of that one out for free! Gotta try and license it now to snoway! If I could make $5 ea. Off every lift cylinder they have out there I'd be a millionaire!


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1438052 said:


> Not giving the details of that one out for free! Gotta try and license it now to snoway! If I could make $5 ea. Off every lift cylinder they have out there I'd be a millionaire!


Have you tried the new cylinder out yet?


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1438052 said:


> Not giving the details of that one out for free! Gotta try and license it now to snoway! If I could make $5 ea. Off every lift cylinder they have out there I'd be a millionaire!


They don't sell that many plows, come on


----------



## Triple L

Alpha Property;1438043 said:


> yea, my trucks are never really close togeather, and thinking about route planning if theres a traffic problem, police scanner would be nice for that


My 2 ways go thru repeaters and work from london to hamilton...


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Willy is ready for the summer beach party today..... Worst of all, at this rate summer will start on March 22nd.....

Saw flocks and flocks of white and Canada geese flying north today. The long term looks pathetic and almost tropicial.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Chads willy is ready for a summer beach party too.


----------



## Alpha Property

Triple L;1438098 said:


> My 2 ways go thru repeaters and work from london to hamilton...


could you send me a link or some info on how that works?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JD Dave;1438084 said:


> Have you tried the new cylinder out yet?


Nope not at work yet. Its on, functional, and ready though. We cut the mounts off and welded them in place and reassembled with the bigger cylinder. Should be more than strong enough now. They showed it to me when it was being built and they made all the components stronger than the original as well as a larger bore for more power. The only thing left to do is have my mechanic change the restrictive orfice to a larger one to compensate for the larger volume of oil.I know how it goes but I'd rather he do it. Meanwhile, its a little slower but the dosn pressure is significantly increased.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1438464 said:


> Nope not at work yet. Its on, functional, and ready though. We cut the mounts off and welded them in place and reassembled with the bigger cylinder. Should be more than strong enough now. They showed it to me when it was being built and they made all the components stronger than the original as well as a larger bore for more power. The only thing left to do is have my mechanic change the restrictive orfice to a larger one to compensate for the larger volume of oil.I know how it goes but I'd rather he do it. Meanwhile, its a little slower but the dosn pressure is significantly increased.


Where the orfice. we just drill ours out until it moves as needed.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

It has different size ones that thread in with an allen key. I had it reduced when I bought it because it slammed down too hard. (We all know it wasn't a problem of lifting too fast!!! Lol) I think going back to the original one should be right now.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1438117 said:


> Willy is ready for the summer beach party today..... Worst of all, at this rate summer will start on March 22nd.....
> 
> Saw flocks and flocks of white and Canada geese flying north today. The long term looks pathetic and almost tropicial.[/QUOTE
> 
> Apparently the "top scientests " are saying winter is over for canada, Weather patterns are changing and it might have to do with the polar shift due to be part of the 2012 dec 21st solar storm and the earths poles shifting to the opposite of what they are now!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Does anyone have any signs they put on sites that warns customer that slippery conditions may exist
I saw some that tcg is using and wondered if it's a good preventive solution
I'm thinking about it for a site that has a roof that snow falls off and that we take.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Willie speaks*



MIDTOWNPC;1438121 said:


> Chads willy is ready for a summer beach party too.


Willie speaks, the last word on groundhog day....


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;1438543 said:


> Does anyone have any signs they put on sites that warns customer that slippery conditions may exist
> I saw some that tcg is using and wondered if it's a good preventive solution
> I'm thinking about it for a site that has a roof that snow falls off and that we take.


Should be able to get them made, or order them pretty easily. They aren't going to eliminate the cause of the issue, but it is one more way to help cover your @ss of course. Great for recurring problems like a runoff issue that salting only does so much for....

Mount it on a post, and pour a concrete base for it, makes it heavy enough that it won't disappear, but still possible to move it and place it where ever you need it.

If you can't find a source for them, let me know, I'll ask my TCG contacts if they bought them somewhere or had them made.


----------



## rooferdave

greywynd;1438582 said:


> Should be able to get them made, or order them pretty easily. They aren't going to eliminate the cause of the issue, but it is one more way to help cover your @ss of course. Great for recurring problems like a runoff issue that salting only does so much for....
> 
> Mount it on a post, and pour a concrete base for it, makes it heavy enough that it won't disappear, but still possible to move it and place it where ever you need it.
> 
> If you can't find a source for them, let me know, I'll ask my TCG contacts if they bought them somewhere or had them made.


Actually I would like to know where to get them also


----------



## greywynd

Some googling and I found this: http://www.safetymedia.com/index.php/product/00/SIP98W/CAUTION-SLIP-HAZARD-DUE-TO-WET-OR-ICY-CONDITIONS-12x18

Place is in Toronto too.


----------



## rooferdave

greywynd;1438611 said:


> Some googling and I found this: http://www.safetymedia.com/index.php/product/00/SIP98W/CAUTION-SLIP-HAZARD-DUE-TO-WET-OR-ICY-CONDITIONS-12x18
> 
> Place is in Toronto too.


thanks!....


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

"CAUTION !!!! PARKING AREA IS SALTED DAILY AND EVERYTHING IS DONE IN OUR POWER TO MAKE IT AS SAFE AS POSSIBLE. IF YOU FALL CALL DR KAVORKIAN HE HAS A MAGIC INJECTION TO HELP EASE THE PAIN..."

I think everyone should post" Slippery when winter" signs on every lot and parking area. I see municipalities post them on some paths in our local town.


----------



## Elite_Maint

MIDTOWNPC;1438543 said:


> Does anyone have any signs they put on sites that warns customer that slippery conditions may exist
> I saw some that tcg is using and wondered if it's a good preventive solution
> I'm thinking about it for a site that has a roof that snow falls off and that we take.


Most places that do vinyl graphics can make you a metal sign with whatever you want written on it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Heading to bobcat dealer. My 3 tine grapple just came in. I ordered it in may for doinf armour stone because rock puts a lot of stress on the teeth of the bucket. Apparently its from a japanese factory that got wiped out in the floods and has a million backorders. 850 tons of armour stone later, and 4 broken buckets, the grapple came in. It arrived on tues. Mark finished the job Mon......


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1438781 said:


> Heading to bobcat dealer. My 3 tine grapple just came in. I ordered it in may for doinf armour stone because rock puts a lot of stress on the teeth of the bucket. Apparently its from a japanese factory that got wiped out in the floods and has a million backorders. 850 tons of armour stone later, and 4 broken buckets, the grapple came in. It arrived on tues. Mark finished the job Mon......


Isn't that the way it usually works.

I saw a company doing a landscaping job this week in Aurora. Bonus money for most landscapers this winter.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Big time! I picked up final payment for our wall yesterday. Pretty much one payment a month, more than snow, and snow payments as well! 

I've heard through the grapevine that another company is claiming credit for out wall job. He started digging it out last nov. Took out 3 bins of dirt with a little baby ex and flipped it over 2x. The homeowners original plan was to hire me hourly as an operator and have him manage the job. We took it as a contract, and the original landscaaper took his machines away and didn't come back for anyrhing. Now he saus he built it!! Lol I guess immitation is flattery right?


----------



## Triple L

All the people who makes buckets and attachments you had to have a bobcat one? LOL I'm sure HLA makes one just as good if not better, expecially when u know yours is straight from china


----------



## DeVries

Triple L;1438825 said:


> All the people who makes buckets and attachments you had to have a bobcat one? LOL I'm sure HLA makes one just as good if not better, expecially when u know yours is straight from china


Maybe thats why we've had a few bad experiances with the Bobcat excavator buckets for our machine. The teeth get ripped out of them if your not careful and the metal looks like the white metal kinda looks almost like lava rock all air pockets in the steel.

Are they made in China?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Don't lump the Japanese with Chinese. Japan turns out some good stuff. lol


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1438825 said:


> All the people who makes buckets and attachments you had to have a bobcat one? LOL I'm sure HLA makes one just as good if not better, expecially when u know yours is straight from china


He's right HLA makes great attachments, but so do these guys and they are only 5 minutes further down the road, they did a custom grade bucket for my mini, which i'm sure is no great feat, but good quality.
http://www.amiattachments.com/index.php


----------



## Triple L

ff1221;1438836 said:


> He's right HLA makes great attachments, but so do these guys and they are only 5 minutes further down the road, they did a custom grade bucket for my mini, which i'm sure is no great feat, but good quality.
> http://www.amiattachments.com/index.php


I bet they teamed up if they're that close... Or Horst bought them out maybe... Their blades look like horst's and a lot of their stuff looks very similar...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The only buckets I broke were with 1.5 ton armour stone and concrete chunks when I drop it with one side and all of a sudden all the weight is on one tooth. A bucket shouldn't be used for that anyway.

HLA stuff is really nicely done, but for solid attachments like buckets,grapples etc.... I'd use H and H if I were to go outside of bobcat. I'm a brand slut though so if bobcat makes it I go with them.


----------



## Triple L

So if your the "brand slut" what's that make frenchy? LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Careful......


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

MIDTOWNPC;1438543 said:


> Does anyone have any signs they put on sites that warns customer that slippery conditions may exist
> I saw some that tcg is using and wondered if it's a good preventive solution
> I'm thinking about it for a site that has a roof that snow falls off and that we take.





rooferdave;1438599 said:


> Actually I would like to know where to get them also


http://www.mercurilandscape.ca/snow___ice_management

Scroll down to the bottom of the page.

We thought it was a great idea a few years ago and had a bunch made. We still have a few in stock if you are interested. They are 18x24 aluminum if I remember correctly.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

grandview;1437437 said:


> Did not see it today. But Happy Birthday JohnnyRoyale!


Thanks Scott!


----------



## By-The-Lake

I was wondering if someone can recommend a good truck mechanic (preferably in Richmond Hill). I have been taking my truck to a Ford dealer which for the most part the service has been pretty good but today I had to take the truck in a to repair an issue with the 4x4 engaging (vacuum issue) which as it turns out was the same repair I did in December 2010. I was trying to find out what could be causing the failure but all they could tell me was that parts wear out and need replacement. I am thinking thank you for such a definitive answer. It is a given that parts will wear out however if something is repaired it should continue to work for more than a year unless there was a major issue/impact with the part or if it was never properly fixed. Sorry for venting - just a little frustrated this morning. But I do think its time to deal with a mechanic supply a little bit more information so I can make an informed decision about repairs or how to avoid them.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1438934 said:


> Careful......


Hahaha I guess your right Grant, everyone is all out of good one liners...


----------



## forbidden

What isn't made in Singakoreachinatiawanapore these days? 24 years of 12 volt audio behind me and stuff went from made in Japan or USA to Singakoreachinatiawanapore from the cheapest bidder, year by year. I can't see any accessory business being any different.


----------



## musclecarboy

By-The-Lake;1438973 said:


> I was wondering if someone can recommend a good truck mechanic (preferably in Richmond Hill). I have been taking my truck to a Ford dealer which for the most part the service has been pretty good but today I had to take the truck in a to repair an issue with the 4x4 engaging (vacuum issue) which as it turns out was the same repair I did in December 2010. I was trying to find out what could be causing the failure but all they could tell me was that parts wear out and need replacement. I am thinking thank you for such a definitive answer. It is a given that parts will wear out however if something is repaired it should continue to work for more than a year unless there was a major issue/impact with the part or if it was never properly fixed. Sorry for venting - just a little frustrated this morning. But I do think its time to deal with a mechanic supply a little bit more information so I can make an informed decision about repairs or how to avoid them.


Russell, diesel depot. Yonge/16th. By no means cheap, but knows his stuff


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

since we are chatting about parts sort of.

does anyone know of a guy that would have an angle cylinder for a 'frink' style blade. From what I can gather it is a more common around KW. Used to be manufactured by Swiss HIlls and the guy the took over I can't get a hold of him.

Thanks


----------



## Triple L

250 km's on the last tank of fuel... Dang! I was just thinking of what I was gonna tell my dad when I got home until I remembered I was the one plowing snow with the 09 last week LOL everything makes sense now


----------



## schrader

Just came from Barrie, saw a guy riding his motorcycle. I am hard core but February the 3rd is just crazy.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Go see my buddy russel. Diesel depot at younge/16 under the bridge next to honda dealer. I'm more faithful to them than my fiancee! Ppm and musclecarboy use him too.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Go see my buddy russel. Diesel depot at younge/16 under the bridge next to honda dealer. I'm more faithful to them than my fiancee! Ppm and musclecarboy use him too. Tell him Grant sent you.


----------



## RAZOR

schrader;1439091 said:


> Just came from Barrie, saw a guy riding his motorcycle. I am hard core but February the 3rd is just crazy.


I saw a guy on a BMW riding around Barrie yesterday. I would be terrified of what the salt would do to my bike.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Can't help but always feel ripped off when I can only find something at the dealer. &^*%$ fog light just the bulb......
Really!!! $54.35+Tax!!!! I'm gonna start sounding like Chad.LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, Kooy gives me that feeling. I hate looking up parts afterward when I have more time only to realize I could have got them for 25% of the cost online or from an industry supplier.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1439140 said:


> Yeah, Kooy gives me that feeling. I hate looking up parts afterward when I have more time only to realize I could have got them for 25% of the cost online or from an industry supplier.


I just plugged the part # into google ........$18 ......Crap!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yep, we are all suckers. My problem is that often the parts I have as a sample are impossible to see a model number on, and so you just end up calling and saying you need this or that off of a this or that. Sure, no problem, we have them in stock, so you buy, and then feel like a sucker.


----------



## schrader

Pristine PM ltd;1439140 said:


> Yeah, Kooy gives me that feeling. I hate looking up parts afterward when I have more time only to realize I could have got them for 25% of the cost online or from an industry supplier.


When I leave there it often feels like I got it up the rear. Duke is so much cheaper for parts. Going to order some blizzard parts online and pick them up when I go on the bike trip in May,they are like half price on line.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I stopped at 4 different places before I stooped to the dealer. I was even hesitant there when I saw the price but was tired of it and just wanted to be done with it.. oh well.

*CRAP!!!*


----------



## forbidden

Have to love the stealerships.


----------



## Triple L

Starting to sound like chad...... Hahahahahaha now that's funny! Before u know it everyone will be talking about their full jaggs salt runs LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'm doing a full jagg bank run Lol.


----------



## orenlasko

Kooy is Dutch for too much...


----------



## Canplow

All this slang I'm going to take on a full jagg of Fourty-Creek and should have drank kooy tonight!


Did I say that right


----------



## Triple L

Haha, should have or did drink kooy tonight? How mulch was left from your full jagg of fourty-creek?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

LOVE what caterpillar did today. Excellent debate on lang/Oleary exchange right now.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1439354 said:


> LOVE what caterpillar did today. Excellent debate on lang/Oleary exchange right now.


Me too. Pay raise? How about no job!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

They were so offended to be offered the ultimatum of "work for half or lose your job" but they were saying "pay us more, or we hold your production capacity hostage". The CAW is making it like they took everyones livelyhoods and intentionally put them all on the streets and welfare lines. The 14/hr they countered with is still what most Canadians make. They will find new jobs because there are lots in their area and hopefully will be more appreciative of what they have when they have it.

Collective bargaining is BS because everybody in equal positions is not doing the same amount of work. I believe everyone should make their own deal with their employer and should actively negotiate. Instead of just feeling entitled to pay increases, they should continuously be in contact with their employers constantly discussing their wages. "How can I get to a higher paygrade? What would you like to see me improve in order to do that? Where does my current job cap out at? This is what I have ALREADY improved and why I deserve more." 

I think too many people think they should be wealthy simply because they deserve it. I know I personally would love to pay union level of wages, but to people who actually EARN it. I see a possibility to pay my guys $30-$35/hr. To achieve this though they would have to aggressively blast through the work with high level of skill, clear idea of what the overall job needs, and the ability to work independantly. Rare, rare, rare.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1438837 said:


> I bet they teamed up if they're that close... Or Horst bought them out maybe... Their blades look like horst's and a lot of their stuff looks very similar...


It's not Horst.


R.G.PEEL;1438934 said:


> Careful......


Chads just jealous. 


Mr.Markus;1439150 said:


> I stopped at 4 different places before I stooped to the dealer. I was even hesitant there when I saw the price but was tired of it and just wanted to be done with it.. oh well.
> 
> *CRAP!!!*


I couldn't find that bulb afternarket either but my dealer ended up putting it under warranty.


----------



## Canplow

Triple L;1439295 said:


> Haha, should have or did drink kooy tonight? How mulch was left from your full jagg of fourty-creek?


Didn't drink kooy but empty jagg rouugh winter only could afford a 26!


----------



## StratfordPusher

JD Dave;1439439 said:


> It's not Horst.
> 
> Dam good looking copy.... would have layed money on it that it was Horst... anybody
> price compare one yet ?


----------



## JD Dave

StratfordPusher;1439694 said:


> JD Dave;1439439 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not Horst.
> 
> Dam good looking copy.... would have layed money on it that it was Horst... anybody
> price compare one yet ?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to back track a little as I might be wrong. I left a message with my local guy that seems to know everything so I will get back to you with what he says. I'm leaning toward Chad being right now which I will never admit in public. LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1439354 said:


> LOVE what caterpillar did today. Excellent debate on lang/Oleary exchange right now.


Yes but it was bad for Ontario. We need all the manufacturing we can get.


----------



## schrader

Wow is it ever quiet here, looks like some one at EC looked out the window for the 11:00 forecast and realized its cloudy out, so they updated too mostly cloudy. WN must not have windows so they are still going with sunny (ha ha). Looks pretty slow for the next couple days. Lack of snow seems to have most people thinking spring, tender requests are coming in, hep it is going to be a good summer.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JD Dave;1439779 said:


> Yes but it was bad for Ontario. We need all the manufacturing we can get.


Agreed we don't want it to be a trend, but it sends a good example to unions. Much like the reverse of a strike. Maybe the next to threaten strikes will realize they are not the ONLY option. Also, there is still a very low unemployment rate so Id say most of the workers will find new jobs that they might appreciate.


----------



## ff1221

R.G.PEEL;1439895 said:


> Agreed we don't want it to be a trend, but it sends a good example to unions. Much like the reverse of a strike. Maybe the next to threaten strikes will realize they are not the ONLY option. Also, there is still a very low unemployment rate so Id say most of the workers will find new jobs that they might appreciate.


It all depends on whether they are willing to work non-union jobs at a reasonable wage, how many times have we seen this, Ford and International in St. Thomas, they closed up and you see guys on the TV months later complaining that their pogey is running out, and they are waiting for the companies to come back and re-open the lines, they haven't even looked for a job.


----------



## Elite_Maint

R.G.PEEL;1439895 said:


> Agreed we don't want it to be a trend, but it sends a good example to unions. Much like the reverse of a strike. Maybe the next to threaten strikes will realize they are not the ONLY option. Also, there is still a very low unemployment rate so Id say most of the workers will find new jobs that they might appreciate.


I think a 50% hair cut which is what CAT wants to do isn't right. But CAT should close the doors and then re-hire all the ppl without the union as the rep!...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

ff1221;1439937 said:


> It all depends on whether they are willing to work non-union jobs at a reasonable wage, how many times have we seen this, Ford and International in St. Thomas, they closed up and you see guys on the TV months later complaining that their pogey is running out, and they are waiting for the companies to come back and re-open the lines, they haven't even looked for a job.


That's a good comparison, and when pogey is gone, self preservation will kick in and they'll find a way to feed their families and themselves. If I as a contractor value my work to high, customers aren't obligated to give in and pay me. The market sets the prices and people need to look out for their own.


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1439944 said:


> That's a good comparison, and when pogey is gone, self preservation will kick in and they'll find a way to feed their families and themselves. If I as a contractor value my work to high, customers aren't obligated to give in and pay me. The market sets the prices and people need to look out for their own.


Yea they will all go out and buy artic plows and mount them to there trucks and plow driveways and parking lots for $25 and then buy a riding mower and homelite trimmer from crummy tire or somewhere and a small single axle trailer and offer to cut grass for next to nothing as well and call them self a landscaper. 
I have seen that here a few times a civic with a mower sticking out of the trunk.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm gonna draw fire for this one, but that's fine too. I invite hacks to the industry. while they do give bad names to the rest, they also create the justification for charging big. "Well potential customer, have you ever dealt with that cheap company? No? Give it a shot. Call me next year". And if they somehow manage to do a good job at the low rates then good for them.


----------



## Grassman09

I don't know if it sets precedence for charging big. I think they just keep making the price lower and lower. 
But you can tell that to yourself when you go bid snow work and you don't get the job and that cheap un employed factory worker does a ok job.

It's the same with firefighters and the likes. I think they get paid pretty well and have good benefits yet some of them plow landscape / snow or do reno work and they do it cheaper then you or I just because they can and would like some extra gravy with there fries.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

R.G.PEEL;1439969 said:


> I'm gonna draw fire for this one, but that's fine too. I invite hacks to the industry. while they do give bad names to the rest, they also create the justification for charging big. "Well potential customer, have you ever dealt with that cheap company? No? Give it a shot. Call me next year". And if they somehow manage to do a good job at the low rates then good for them.


The thing is these hacks seem to set the standard for pricing and then companys won't be willing to pay any more than that low price regardless of the bad work or service. I guess residential customers maybe different though, and demand good quality work and service.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1439969 said:


> I'm gonna draw fire for this one, but that's fine too. I invite hacks to the industry. while they do give bad names to the rest, they also create the justification for charging big. "Well potential customer, have you ever dealt with that cheap company? No? Give it a shot. Call me next year". And if they somehow manage to do a good job at the low rates then good for them.


I think it's different in a smaller town compared to Toronto. Maybe I'm wrong but I feel a few extra "landscapers" in London would have a way bigger impact than Toronto.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I charge fairly high prices and do fairly high quality work. I practice what I preach and tend to stay very busy. 

I dont get every job, and when I get underbid, I don't gert angry or tell myself anything. I move on and forward.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's more about opportunism than wages... Cat has been profitable from that plant for the past 60years. They have desperate people in US who will accept 1/2 the pay. I understand the move. I don't respect it.... It's hard when your profits are up to blame and discard the workers that got you there. It's a slimeball move JMO.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

R.G.PEEL;1439984 said:


> I charge fairly high prices and do fairly high quality work. I practice what I preach and tend to stay very busy.
> 
> I dont get every job, and when I get underbid, I don't gert angry or tell myself anything. I move on and forward.


Good for you!, nothing wrong with that!. 
But what do you do when every year there are more hacks who are willing to work for last years prices and without a fuel surcharge? I ask this as this is the problem we are currently having in trucking with the new Canadians grabbing more contracts everyday and forcing the guys like ourselves out.


----------



## Triple L

For the first time in forever, I'm gonna agree with grassman LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I mean this in a very "big picture" way, nothing personal, so please don't feel slighted. Trucking is important as hell, but a simple comodity. If my goods get there, one truck is no better than the next. It behaves as such and is subject to supply/demand. I agree, the market is flooded and is in the crapper. You ask what would I do to compete? I wouldn't. What I mean by that is I would look at my skillset, and see what else I could do to make more money. I know a guy that sold his 15 trucks, bought 6500/4500 chevys with floats and rolldecks. He struck a deal with equipment companies to do all their small float moves. I use him sometimes. He makes the same money/truck, burns less fuel, and enjoys it more with less maintainance. He also leases out his old trucking yard for monthly rent. All I'm saying is that instead of being mad when a market changes, change with it!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1439999 said:


> For the first time in forever, I'm gonna agree with grassman LOL


You guys'll be shaking hands come farm show time...lol


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1440004 said:


> I mean this in a very "big picture" way, nothing personal, so please don't feel slighted. Trucking is important as hell, but a simple comodity. If my goods get there, one truck is no better than the next. It behaves as such and is subject to supply/demand. I agree, the market is flooded and is in the crapper. You ask what would I do to compete? I wouldn't. What I mean by that is I would look at my skillset, and see what else I could do to make more money. I know a guy that sold his 15 trucks, bought 6500/4500 chevys with floats and rolldecks. He struck a deal with equipment companies to do all their small float moves. I use him sometimes. He makes the same money/truck, burns less fuel, and enjoys it more with less maintainance. He also leases out his old trucking yard for monthly rent. All I'm saying is that instead of being mad when a market changes, change with it!


I'm glad you got everything figured out.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Not even close dave, just sharing my way of thinking. Don't think anyone has it all figured out.


----------



## A Man

R.G.PEEL;1440004 said:


> I mean this in a very "big picture" way, nothing personal, so please don't feel slighted. Trucking is important as hell, but a simple comodity. If my goods get there, one truck is no better than the next. It behaves as such and is subject to supply/demand. I agree, the market is flooded and is in the crapper. You ask what would I do to compete? I wouldn't. What I mean by that is I would look at my skillset, and see what else I could do to make more money. I know a guy that sold his 15 trucks, bought 6500/4500 chevys with floats and rolldecks. He struck a deal with equipment companies to do all their small float moves. I use him sometimes. He makes the same money/truck, burns less fuel, and enjoys it more with less maintainance. He also leases out his old trucking yard for monthly rent. All I'm saying is that instead of being mad when a market changes, change with it!


I have to agree, business is an evolution, adapt or die.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Adapt or die*



A Man;1440030 said:


> I have to agree, business is an evolution, adapt or die.


You might just be right, local snow removal guy here just ended it all with a gun, I told him many times over years ago to take on seasonals accounts so you have cash flow during lean times...
He always replied that God was looking out for him and always came through with work....
Guess the lack of winter funds this season was all he could take...

Sad... only 52....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

A Man;1440030 said:


> I have to agree, business is an evolution, adapt or die.


Did you watch money ball last night. I swear the guy said that


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Pay raises*



Grassman09;1439976 said:


> I don't know if it sets precedence for charging big. I think they just keep making the price lower and lower.
> But you can tell that to yourself when you go bid snow work and you don't get the job and that cheap un employed factory worker does a ok job.
> 
> It's the same with firefighters and the likes. I think they get paid pretty well and have good benefits yet some of them plow landscape / snow or do reno work and they do it cheaper then you or I just because they can and would like some extra gravy with there fries.


Our local fire department just hit the lottery, almost 20% wage increases across the board once you count in their new retention pay..... yupe.... we are now paying them extra so they don't leave for another job... LMFAO

Most of them hit the sunshine list this year......yupee... :redbounce


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Very sad stratford pusher. I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Grassman09

StratfordPusher;1440064 said:


> Our local fire department just hit the lottery, almost 20% wage increases across the board once you count in their new retention pay..... yupe.... we are now paying them extra so they don't leave for another job... LMFAO
> 
> Most of them hit the sunshine list this year......yupee... :redbounce


Well I'm sure there is probably a difference from justin beaver town to GTA FF's pay. They may get crap money there but not here. Friends of the family are ff's here.

I pass a hall in Milton there is a International CXT in the parking lot some new super duty Ford Diesels there also. They do not look like they belong to the fire dept. What does a fire fighter need one of those for just to drive back and forth to the hall? Maybe they won the lotto and just love there job that has to be it then and they enjoy the oh so crummy pay you say they make.

I'm not saying they do not work hard for there money or do not deserve nice trucks and I don't need to hear "you go try being a ff. I would say to them you go try being a snowplow / landscaper.. Oh wait they already have done that. They get guys to swap shifts so they can plow or do reno and landscape jobs.

International CXT











Triple L;1439999 said:


> For the first time in forever, I'm gonna agree with grassman LOL


Wait didn't we just agree those dually leds were a good investment?:laughing:


----------



## Triple L

Not really, we somewhat agree'd on them being good, but I didn't agree on where u placed them and you were wishing u bought the diffuser kit and I'm very happy with how myn are...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

And natural order is restored.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1440126 said:


> Not really, we somewhat agree'd on them being good, but I didn't agree on where u placed them and you were wishing u bought the diffuser kit and I'm very happy with how myn are...


I HAD.......................

This sounds dirty.....


----------



## By-The-Lake

Thanks guys, I saved his contact info and will go talk to them the next time I have an issue.



R.G.PEEL;1439099 said:


> Go see my buddy russel. Diesel depot at younge/16 under the bridge next to honda dealer. I'm more faithful to them than my fiancee! Ppm and musclecarboy use him too. Tell him Grant sent you.


----------



## Saliba

Grassman09;1440095 said:


> Well I'm sure there is probably a difference from justin beaver town to GTA FF's pay. They may get crap money there but not here. Friends of the family are ff's here.
> 
> I pass a hall in Milton there is a International CXT in the parking lot some new super duty Ford Diesels there also. They do not look like they belong to the fire dept. What does a fire fighter need one of those for just to drive back and forth to the hall? Maybe they won the lotto and just love there job that has to be it then and they enjoy the oh so crummy pay you say they make.
> 
> I'm not saying they do not work hard for there money or do not deserve nice trucks and I don't need to hear "you go try being a ff. I would say to them you go try being a snowplow / landscaper.. Oh wait they already have done that. They get guys to swap shifts so they can plow or do reno and landscape jobs.
> 
> International CXT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait didn't we just agree those dually leds were a good investment?:laughing:


Buddy of mine that used to ride my track here works at that fire hall in town, just bought a brand new ram 3500. He never said anything about winning the lottery or crummy pay. He does really like it working there though so i hear. I think its just a trend, one guy gets one, and then all the rest of the guys at the hall want one too.


----------



## A Man

StratfordPusher;1440058 said:


> You might just be right, local snow removal guy here just ended it all with a gun, I told him many times over years ago to take on seasonals accounts so you have cash flow during lean times...
> He always replied that God was looking out for him and always came through with work....
> Guess the lack of winter funds this season was all he could take...
> 
> Sad... only 52....


That's is tragic, my comment wasn't intended to be literal.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1440022 said:


> Not even close dave, just sharing my way of thinking. Don't think anyone has it all figured out.


Giving you a hard time. We all kind of think we have things figured out and then things go south. It's just a way to keep us in check.

That's a sad story Al.


----------



## Grassman09

Saliba;1440158 said:


> Buddy of mine that used to ride my track here works at that fire hall in town, just bought a brand new ram 3500. He never said anything about winning the lottery or crummy pay. He does really like it working there though so i hear. I think its just a trend, one guy gets one, and then all the rest of the guys at the hall want one too.


The one on James snow? Have you seen the red CXT there? He hides it now behind the hall.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Coming to your firehalls soon...*

An arbitrated settlement with its firefighters will cost the City of Stratford more than $1.5 million in a one-time payout.

The award issued this week by a provincial arbitrator -- which gives Stratford firefighters and dispatchers retention pay for the first time -- is more than the city anticipated and won't be covered by savings in a reserve account.

"I would say that the city fought an uphill battle from the start," Mayor Dan Mathieson said Friday.

"(The arbitrator) went a little further on some items than I thought was in his purview," the mayor said.

The full impact of the settlement is still being calculated by city hall and won't be known until next week. The city has 60 days to get the retroactive pay and retention bonuses to the firefighters and dispatchers.

A special meeting will be held next week to decide whether the 2012 budget needs to be reopened. Taxpayers are already facing a 4% or $115 increase on average based on higher property assessments.

Mathieson said the city will need to find savings or generate more revenue to pay for the settlement. He wouldn't rule out a tax increase.

"We're going to have to come up with it somehow, some way," he said.

The firefighters and dispatchers have been without a contract since the end of 2006.

The settlement gives firefighters retroactive pay increases of 3% in each of 2007, 2008 and 2009. They get a 3.6% raise for 2010, 3.8% this year and 3.8% next year. The 2010-12 increases are split Jan. 1 and July 1.

The firefighters and dispatchers also get retention pay at 3%, 4% and 5% effective 2007 and 3%, 6%, 9% effective 2008.

The settlement applies to 41 firefighters, seven dispatchers, a training officer and fire prevention officer.

Dispatchers get a pay increase and move to their top rate in half the time it used to take.

"The big thing was that our dispatch was the lowest paid in the province," said Kevin Aitcheson, president of the Stratford Professional Fire Fighters Association.

They now make 75% of a first-class firefighter's wage in their fifth year. Previously they went to 65% in their 10th year.

"Which I think is very fair," Aitcheson said. "Their job has evolved. They dispatch for us as well as Perth County, and we've recently taken on, in the last year and a bit, Huron County."

The seven Stratford dispatchers are dispatching for about 20 fire stations around the clock. Stratford charges the municipalities for the dispatching. It was intended as a revenue-generating idea for the fire department.

"I think the increase from the arbitrator reflects the job that they do for us, it's very important," Aitcheson said.

The settlement brings firefighters to wage parity with Stratford police, said Aitcheson. It takes a first-class firefighter's base pay to $82,418 from $70,083 at the end of 2006.

The city was prepared to pay retention pay to the firefighters but balked at giving it to the dispatchers. That's why the case went to arbitration in March 2010.

Mathieson said he plans to contact Don Drummond next week to talk about problems with the arbitration system. Drummond, formerly the chief economist of TD Bank and once a senior finance official with the federal government, has been hired by the province to review the way Ontario delivers services.

"You have to respect the fact that the employees do not have the right to strike but you have to strike a balance, though, with the community's ability to pay. I believe there is not a quick answer to this," said Mathieson, who called it a societal issue.

Ontario PC Leader Tim Hudak said fixing a broken public sector salary arbitration system is one of his ideas for turning the economy around.

Aitcheson said the arbitration system isn't broken. The firefighters' research found there was 0.04% difference between arbitrated awards and freely negotiated contracts.

Timmins firefighters got a similar deal earlier this year. The arbitrated award includes a 16% wage increase over a four-year period, plus retention pay.

Brockville firefighters got a 4% pay raise earlier this year from a provincial arbitrator.

The McGuinty government has sought a voluntary wage freeze for the broader public sector, but the results have been spotty. It doesn't apply to unionized municipal workers, including firefighters, police officers and garbage collectors. The province hasn't asked municipalities to freeze the wages of unionized employees.

Municipalities led by mayors Joe Fontana in London and Mike Bradley in Sarnia have called for an overhaul of the arbitration system for police and firefighter contracts. They want arbitrators to pay more attention to the size and financial condition of municipalities when settling contracts.

Coun. Tom Clifford delivered the same message to then revenue minister John Wilkinson in April 2010.

[email protected] m



Grassman09;1440095 said:


> Well I'm sure there is probably a difference from justin beaver town to GTA FF's pay. They may get crap money there but not here. Friends of the family are ff's here.
> 
> I pass a hall in Milton there is a International CXT in the parking lot some new super duty Ford Diesels there also. They do not look like they belong to the fire dept. What does a fire fighter need one of those for just to drive back and forth to the hall? Maybe they won the lotto and just love there job that has to be it then and they enjoy the oh so crummy pay you say they make.
> 
> I'm not saying they do not work hard for there money or do not deserve nice trucks and I don't need to hear "you go try being a ff. I would say to them you go try being a snowplow / landscaper.. Oh wait they already have done that. They get guys to swap shifts so they can plow or do reno and landscape jobs.
> 
> International CXT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait didn't we just agree those dually leds were a good investment?:laughing:


----------



## greywynd

It takes a first-class firefighter's base pay to $82,418 from $70,083 *at the end of 2006*.

So what does that put it as of now? And someone said these guys didn't win the lottery.......


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

I dont mind anyone making "big money" cuz usually they spread it around. Most of my clients are financially sound, I never get any work off of poor people and when I do I feel sorry for them and have to take a business moment and question am I a business or a charity. I give them a discount and hope not to get called again.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Jacobsmovinsnow;1440321 said:


> I dont mind anyone making "big money" cuz usually they spread it around. Most of my clients are financially sound, I never get any work off of poor people and when I do I feel sorry for them and have to take a business moment and question am I a business or a charity. I give them a discount and hope......


Well said....... I know several FF. Volunteer,full time Mississauga and Toronto island airport,
they are not overpaid for what they witness.


----------



## Elite_Maint

StratfordPusher;1440058 said:


> You might just be right, local snow removal guy here just ended it all with a gun, I told him many times over years ago to take on seasonals accounts so you have cash flow during lean times...
> He always replied that God was looking out for him and always came through with work....
> Guess the lack of winter funds this season was all he could take...
> 
> Sad... only 52....


WOW! That's very sad.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Mr.Markus;1440330 said:


> Well said....... I know several FF. Volunteer,full time Mississauga and Toronto island airport,
> they are not overpaid for what they witness.


I would never wanna witness the stuff that firemen, cops or paramedics witness...they deserve every penny in my book..those jobs aren't for everyone.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I don't think those wages are all that crazy. As mentioned, when these guys work they earn every penny. I disagree with going back 6 years though. Huge strain on the accounts of the county.


----------



## Canplow

Mr.Markus;1439990 said:


> It's more about opportunism than wages... Cat has been profitable from that plant for the past 60years. They have desperate people in US who will accept 1/2 the pay. I understand the move. I don't respect it.... It's hard when your profits are up to blame and discard the workers that got you there. It's a slimeball move JMO.


I agree does that mean they will cut there pricing? I think not ! Will the quality standards of Canada be the same in the Usa?I think not! Will the workers want more and more as they see the profit of their employer raise each year?I think so! Will the company make more money this year? I think so! Will they put the extra money saved into their products? I think not! What does all this mean? You will have to fix there new machines more often so they will also make more money in there parts division! Soon to be build in asia!


----------



## ff1221

That's a huge hit for the taxpayers, but if the Municipality and the Firefighters had dealt with it in 2006 or 07 or 08, it would have been a gradual increase that would have likely equalled the same but wouldn't have been as noticeable as 16% at once. 

Sorry I was sleeping so I will chime in the previous subject. Our customers are like Caterpillar, they are willing to pay for so long before they realize there is someone out there to do it cheaper, and like that when our profits starting getting bigger more people look at our industry like we've hit the jackpot so they all want in. The same thing happens to both industries, the quality starts to drop, even though those of us in the Industry that do a good job continue to. so in the end, quality is down and so are sales so Caterpillar or manufacturing in general changes plant locations, staff and how they do things in order to increase quality and profits, our industry customers do the same, paying more to get quality work. It's a vicious circle but it's never changed and it won't going forward, there will always be a customer/corporation that wants it done cheaper and there will always be someone who will do it cheaper. I don't blame Cat for what they did, the employees could have negotiated for a better wage than they offered, it wouldn't have been $35/hr, but now nuthin times nuthin still equals nuthin, and what's the union going to do for them, their jobs are leaving and the CAW president is still getting his paycheque. Right now Bruce Power is laying off contractors at the plant so 'm sure in the spring there will be 5 new guys cutting grass and landscaping here, not to mention the students that get a government grant to start a summer business, and what's easier than cutting grass and it goes on and on.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Not sure when "made in america" was poor quality..... I don't think anything at all will change as far as the product quality. The above mentioned attraction to the profitable business at the time is what the free market is based on! Its a good thing! If there are too many competitors, and you can't figure a way to do better than them, you have the opportunity to break into another industry that looks more appealing to you!


----------



## ff1221

R.G.PEEL;1440392 said:


> Not sure when "made in america" was poor quality..... I don't think anything at all will change as far as the product quality. The above mentioned attraction to the profitable business at the time is what the free market is based on! Its a good thing! If there are too many competitors, and you can't figure a way to do better than them, you have the opportunity to break into another industry that looks more appealing to you!


Agreed, you have to be what the other guy isn't, diversify in order to stay profitable and without competition there is no reason to change so we stay stagnant.


----------



## Triple L

Some of us dont like change Grant, we liked what we were doing before and when we made decent money off it... When I look at stuff I quote now a days compared to a few years ago there it quite a difference...

But our efficency increasage has more then made up for the difference but thats not really the point...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'll pass that on to the new immigrants, high school grads, and recently unemployed, Chad. I'm sure they'll go "oh we don't want to drive the market price down, let's stay unemployed." Lol.

I've lost gravy contracts that I used to get. I don't get grumpy about it though, that's just how it goes. Hourly bobcat work has gone down the tubes so we've focussed on odd jobs that not many people go after.


----------



## Triple L

I'm glad your the walking defination of "you gotta keep your head up, ohh ooo"... Hahahahaha


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'll introduce you to my grandfather. The two of you can sit on the porch, drink jim beam, chew tabacco, yell at neighbourhood kids to stay off the lawn, whine about how hard it is to get a boner, and wallow in how "things ain't as good as they used to be". Lol

I'll keep my head up, lifes pretty good!


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1440452 said:


> I'll introduce you to my grandfather. The two of you can sit on the porch, drink jim beam, chew tabacco, yell at neighbourhood kids to stay off the lawn, whine about how hard it is to get a boner, and wallow in how "things ain't as good as they used to be". Lol
> 
> I'll keep my head up, lifes pretty good!


I can soooooooooooo picture Chad doing that. LOL


----------



## Triple L

No comment LOL

You guys are funny


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1440452 said:


> I'll keep my head up, lifes pretty good!


 and what you make out of it! I'm responsible for my life as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1440527 said:


> and what you make out of it! I'm responsible for my life as far as I'm concerned.


And that's just it. To many people blame all of their problems on others. Your better off just to get over it and move on.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*2011*



JD Dave;1440535 said:


> And that's just it. To many people blame all of their problems on others. Your better off just to get over it and move on.


Just finished up our year end for 2011.... even with a terrible spring, a poor Nov and Dec snow removal invoicing we ended up almost 25% with a record for total sales year..... Thumbs Up

Good thing, going to need to pay the increases in our property taxes and insurances.... lol


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1440535 said:


> And that's just it. To many people blame all of their problems on others. Your better off just to get over it and move on.


I agree, but you can still talk about it every now and then... I think just about everybody does at one time or another...

This would be me and Grants grandpa LOL


----------



## JD Dave

StratfordPusher;1440551 said:


> Just finished up our year end for 2011.... even with a terrible spring, a poor Nov and Dec snow removal invoicing we ended up almost 25% with a record for total sales year..... Thumbs Up
> 
> Good thing, going to need to pay the increases in our property taxes and insurances.... lol


That's really good. 2011 was an avg or just below year for me. 2008/2009 and 2010 were the best years I've ever had. It will be hard to beat those years. You just never seem to get 3 good growing years in a row on the farm. I also could care less what I gross, it what's left in your jeans when it's all said and done.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1440583 said:


> I agree, but you can still talk about it every now and then... I think just about everybody does at one time or another...
> 
> This would be me and Grants grandpa LOL


When you 23 you can't really look back that far. LOL This is more the video I was thinking of.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Congrats Stratford! Very good to hear.

We had an increase in both sales, and profit margins for the third year in a row this season as well. Starting a business in a recession (2008) was a gamble. So far we've significantly grown each season and with a possible early spring, we may do it again. 

We hit a few snags this season in the form of nonpayment. But still significantly exceeded the years previous. We've since started asking more money to be collected earlier in the process. Hopefully that leads to a strong 2012m


----------



## Mr.Markus

2011 was my first year down, not bad for a 15th season. I won't dwell on it or get grumpy about it cause Grant told me not too......


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol, now I've become the positive thinking guy huh?


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1440682 said:


> Lol, now I've become the positive thinking guy huh?


Did you say this what your alarm clock wakes you up to everyday LOL


----------



## Triple L

Atleast Cat says thanks LOL

http://www.caterpillarsaysthanks.com/


----------



## JD Dave

So I had my first rehearsal for our local theater production. You guys will never guess the part I play.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1440752 said:


> So I had my first rehearsal for our local theater production. You guys will never guess the part I play.


A cowboy or a farmer?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

So many directions I could go with this one....

The fairy?
Local farmer?
Village 'special' person?
The Queen?
The princess? 

Lol am I correct?


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1440755 said:


> A cowboy or a farmer?


Nope. I'm off to a superbowl party. :salute:


----------



## Mr.Markus

Referee doesn't suit you at all........................


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I propose a gtg in caledon at the theatre!


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1440795 said:


> I propose a gtg in caledon at the theatre!


You propose too much................:laughing:


----------



## StratfordPusher

*More*



R.G.PEEL;1440757 said:


> So many directions I could go with this one....
> 
> The fairy?
> Local farmer?
> Village 'special' person?
> The Queen?
> The princess?
> 
> Lol am I correct?


A butcher
A baker
A Candlestick Maker ??
Barbie ? lol....


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1440803 said:


> You propose too much................:laughing:


That's funny. A fairy is close.


----------



## greywynd

Must be playing Peter Pan or maybe Robin Hood


----------



## Mr.Markus

greywynd;1441157 said:


> Must be playing Peter Pan or maybe Robin Hood


Tinklebell

HA Tinkerbell


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus;1441164 said:


> Tinklebell
> 
> HA Tinkerbell


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

just a warning... dont google fairy boy the results might hurt your eyes


----------



## JD Dave

I knew you guys would have some fun with it. Not sure I want to say exactly what part it is now. LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cupid? I bet cupid


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

St. Valentine???


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I need some recomendations for a mower. I am considering used.
Something that I could cut my own property with, which is about 1.5 acres of grass and then perhaps a few smaller commercial sites, which I may take on thru a sub situation but would like to have this mower as a spare if needed. 

I see zero turns and then these front type mowers where it looks like a backwards tractor.
I dont need to have diesel but do wonder the benefits. 

I see some brands that I am not familiar with like exmark and grasshopper.
Then I also see a decent amount of used kubota and walker. 

Ive seen some used and new deeres also. The z7 and 9 series.

Im thinking 54" would be a good size to allow me around everything I have.

Any imput is appreciated.


----------



## goel

My guess is:

Don "Juan" Defleur get himself in a little deeper than he planned with both his current mistress and his older female benefactor.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Grass Hopper Front Mount*



MIDTOWNPC;1441240 said:


> I need some recomendations for a mower. I am considering used.
> Something that I could cut my own property with, which is about 1.5 acres of grass and then perhaps a few smaller commercial sites, which I may take on thru a sub situation but would like to have this mower as a spare if needed.
> 
> I see zero turns and then these front type mowers where it looks like a backwards tractor.
> I dont need to have diesel but do wonder the benefits.
> 
> I see some brands that I am not familiar with like exmark and grasshopper.
> Then I also see a decent amount of used kubota and walker.
> 
> Ive seen some used and new deeres also. The z7 and 9 series.
> 
> Im thinking 54" would be a good size to allow me around everything I have.
> 
> Any imput is appreciated.


Diesel Grasshopper front mounts, have run them for years, great units and loads of good attachments.... see them used from time to time... JMO


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1441240 said:


> I need some recomendations for a mower. Any imput is appreciated.


I like the kubota's. They're tough, the front mounts are expensive but can take multiple attachments including cab and snowblower,sweeper. the zero turns are fast and better quality cut. I have never had an engine issue with kubota diesel.

If you're not interested in big commercial, I really like the toro grandstand. very versatile and you don't get tired on it, excellent cut, fantastic on slopes and even grass. Most guys will say walker but I find them uncomfortable.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1441240 said:


> I need some recomendations for a mower. I am considering used.
> Something that I could cut my own property with, which is about 1.5 acres of grass and then perhaps a few smaller commercial sites, which I may take on thru a sub situation but would like to have this mower as a spare if needed.
> 
> I see zero turns and then these front type mowers where it looks like a backwards tractor.
> I dont need to have diesel but do wonder the benefits.
> 
> I see some brands that I am not familiar with like exmark and grasshopper.
> Then I also see a decent amount of used kubota and walker.
> 
> Ive seen some used and new deeres also. The z7 and 9 series.
> 
> Im thinking 54" would be a good size to allow me around everything I have.
> 
> Any imput is appreciated.


For your situation I wouldnt buy diesel... They're often too heavy and rut a bit more, plus you wount be putting on the hours and gasers are simple and cheap to fix if they ever break... Dont get efi... I would go for a 9 series deere or a Huster Z or super Z

Since 2007 all i've done to my Hustler super z is 1 drive belt and 1 pto switch (that a branch sheared off) ...

As long as you dont leave too much grease in the grease gun they'll go forever...

I think you'll want a 60" as its a nice all around size...


----------



## musclecarboy

I'm not a mower guy but personally I like the wright stander's. Similar to the grandstand. I like how they're tight and compact but you can get your 50"+ deck.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1441271 said:


> I'm not a mower guy but personally I like the wright stander's. Similar to the grandstand. I like how they're tight and compact but you can get your 50"+ deck.


Have you ever used one?


----------



## CGM Inc.

First question should be if you want a vacuum system on the unit or not.
Agree on the Kubota diesel, great engine that doesn't need much of anything.


----------



## schrader

Dean, I am going to be selling one of my Bobcats in the spring, it's a three year old 25 hp 52" predator pro. Runs great around 750 hours on it. Only reasonI am selling it is because I upgrade one mower every year. I would have to get cash for it though. Could let it go for $3200, it is in storage until the end of the month. I have had everything from a 48"-72" deck, if your are going to have only one machine a 52" is perfect, fits in the smaller places nice but still fast on the open places.
Corey


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I don't think I need a vaccum system but I havent thought about it


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;1441283 said:


> Dean, I am going to be selling one of my Bobcats in the spring, it's a three year old 25 hp 52" predator pro. Runs great around 750 hours on it. Only reasonI am selling it is because I upgrade one mower every year. I would have to get cash for it though. Could let it go for $3200, it is in storage until the end of the month. I have had everything from a 48"-72" deck, if your are going to have only one machine a 52" is perfect, fits in the smaller places nice but still fast on the open places.
> Corey


Im going to look it up online for some more details. I will get back to you is that a gas mower and what brand is the engine?


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1441279 said:


> Have you ever used one?


Yeah twice. Again, I'm not the mower guy and my opinion should be handled as such


----------



## goel

If anyone is selling anything with a bigger deck (min 60") let me know. Just need a machine/deck


----------



## schrader

It is a kawasaki air cooled, have had great luck with them no issues. Best thing about a Bobcat is the parts are half the price of anything else. Hydro filters are $16 belts around $40, factory blades are only $16 a piece.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Agreed*



musclecarboy;1441291 said:


> Yeah twice. Again, I'm not the mower guy and my opinion should be handled as such


Agreed, but Wright's are pure junk, JMO only advantage about owning one is having to only own a 50" trailer to pull it around...lol

Hard to beat Kubota diesels for power and fuel savings... my Grasshoppers are both 30hp
and slip fuel unlike most gas engines.....I own....

Blow snow all winter, cut grass all summer, have all the extra attachments and vacumes as well...


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Engines*



schrader;1441296 said:


> It is a kawasaki air cooled, have had great luck with them no issues. Best thing about a Bobcat is the parts are half the price of anything else. Hydro filters are $16 belts around $40, factory blades are only $16 a piece.


Had great luck with my 2 Hustler walkies with Kawaski's as well, my 17hp just reached 1000 hours and is in now getting new rings and seals to refresh her up before spring, we cut a ton of ditches,slopes and hills with them so most of the time they are operating on their sides and likely starving for oil in the top ends... thus the extra wear on rings and seals.... they normally need a rebuild after 2000 hours if you run them on flat ground...

Just my 2 cents..


----------



## musclecarboy

StratfordPusher;1441320 said:


> Agreed, but Wright's are pure junk, JMO only advantage about owning one is having to only own a 50" trailer to pull it around...lol
> 
> Hard to beat Kubota diesels for power and fuel savings... my Grasshoppers are both 30hp
> and slip fuel unlike most gas engines.....I own....
> 
> Blow snow all winter, cut grass all summer, have all the extra attachments and vacumes as well...


There's a chinaman around my area that has 2 that he puts in the back of a reg cab long box f350 with trimmer racks on the side. Never knew they were junk


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Chinaman*



musclecarboy;1441336 said:


> There's a chinaman around my area that has 2 that he puts in the back of a reg cab long box f350 with trimmer racks on the side. Never knew they were junk


Chinaman + Pickup with racks + Wright mowers on the back = Yellowneck Mowing Service ?


----------



## Alpha Property

I had a 48inch wright stander brand new, they are far from junk. Much better fit and balance than a toro grand stand. They replace a walk behind though, not a traditional z. So if your comparing them to a mid mount kubota or a grasshopper, they would come out the lesser. They defiantly have their place. I traded mine in on my 48"walker, but I would love one again to replace my 36" walk behind. I also have a Diesel kubota 60" mid mount, they are awesome machines.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Alpha Property;1441361 said:


> I had a 48inch wright stander brand new, they are far from junk. Much better fit and balance than a toro grand stand. They replace a walk behind though, not a traditional z. So if your comparing them to a mid mount kubota or a grasshopper, they would come out the lesser. They defiantly have their place. I traded mine in on my 48"walker, but I would love one again to replace my 36" walk behind. I also have a Diesel kubota 60" mid mount, they are awesome machines.


I didn't like the wright, rough ride, mediocre cut, the grandstand was smoother and cut really well. JMO

I recomend them to anyone who does a little bit of grass cause they're so versatile, walk or ride and even in my 40's I can run them for 10 hours without feeling tired. My 72" ZD331 is harder on me than that.


----------



## Alpha Property

i found that with the stock blades the cut was a little lacking, but I swapped out to a set of high lifts, and it and my scag wb with high lifts would stripe better and would cut at 3.75" cut height better than my walker hands down. The walker likes to cut at 3-3.25ish inches, and i find through the middle summer that's just too short


----------



## G.Landscape

I am not sure where you get the wrights are junk. I have seen them last forever with very few issues when compared to others. I agree they are no replacement for a large or even equivalent size Z but much more versatile. 

They are a much rougher ride, but the new ones have suspension platforms so hopefully that will help a little. 

If anyone has a Vantage/Grandstand they are looking to sell I am interested, 48" size.


----------



## Triple L

Heritage is cutting grass now too?


I think standers are not owner operator machines, I sure know I wount stand on the back of one for more then a few hours... They're something you let a monkey drive, I'm not the only one with that oponion


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1441328 said:


> Had great luck with my 2 Hustler walkies with Kawaski's as well, my 17hp just reached 1000 hours and is in now getting new rings and seals to refresh her up before spring, we cut a ton of ditches,slopes and hills with them so most of the time they are operating on their sides and likely starving for oil in the top ends... thus the extra wear on rings and seals.... they normally need a rebuild after 2000 hours if you run them on flat ground...
> 
> Just my 2 cents..


U scared me when u said your putting rings in at 1000 hours... I most defentially don't plan on doing that at those hours... Hopefully we'll see how synthetic plus a slight warm up and cool down fairs for my kawi's


----------



## DeVries

Standars are garbage, sorry I speak from experiance. I've had a 36" for sale the last three springs on kijjiji and can't give it away. Its still for sale 700 hrs with mulch kit and metal bag $1,900.00.


----------



## forbidden

We use a combination of Walker and JD 777. We use the big 777 on acreage's and hilly commercial areas where we do not need collection at all. The JD is a big machine and with a collection system on it, it is that much larger and more cumbersome to manouvre around things. We only use the JD for mulching and really long grass areas. Lots of power and very quick but limited to mowing only.

The run two Walkers, by far a superior cut and a top notch collection system. We have a smaller deck on our gas Walker and a 54" deck on our diesel. The diesel by far has way more power as compared to the gas machine. Both of these machines run 8 hours a day all week long. We cut alot of grass, lots and lots and lots of grass. They get lots of use and leave a highly predictable outcome for the client. Our diesel Walker is also equipped with a sweeper, we use it as a sidewalk machine across winter from time to time. It is also super handy for spring cleanup getting rid of pebbles and debris off the grass and clearing debris off the parking areas. A Walker can be used in many applications, it is easy to operate, it is comfortable to operate and is not limited to only mowing unlike most other pieces of equipment you are going to look at. Once you have one and can see the opportunities in front of you with it and it's add ons, it is a rather simple choice.


----------



## orenlasko

Back in the day, I had an exmark lazer Z. It cut like a charm, had a Kohler 23 hP engine, and a 52" deck which is the perfect size. I used and abused that thing and it just kept asking for more. It was awesome. Maybe I was lucky, I don't know. I loved it. Just my $.02.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I've had good luck with the Exmarks and Kubota diesel units. As mini tractors go Kubota ones are hard to beat.


----------



## Triple L

Down in the states the only brands you see are Exmark, Hustler and Dixie chopper... They're the the big 3 auto manufacturers


----------



## CGM Inc.

exmark, Toro and Walkers in our corner. Kawasaki engines run great so do Kubota's not a fan of Kohler's.


----------



## Triple L

forbidden;1441531 said:


> We use a combination of Walker and JD 777. We use the big 777 on acreage's and hilly commercial areas where we do not need collection at all. The JD is a big machine and with a collection system on it, it is that much larger and more cumbersome to manouvre around things. We only use the JD for mulching and really long grass areas. Lots of power and very quick but limited to mowing only.
> 
> The run two Walkers, by far a superior cut and a top notch collection system. We have a smaller deck on our gas Walker and a 54" deck on our diesel. The diesel by far has way more power as compared to the gas machine. Both of these machines run 8 hours a day all week long. We cut alot of grass, lots and lots and lots of grass. They get lots of use and leave a highly predictable outcome for the client. Our diesel Walker is also equipped with a sweeper, we use it as a sidewalk machine across winter from time to time. It is also super handy for spring cleanup getting rid of pebbles and debris off the grass and clearing debris off the parking areas. A Walker can be used in many applications, it is easy to operate, it is comfortable to operate and is not limited to only mowing unlike most other pieces of equipment you are going to look at. Once you have one and can see the opportunities in front of you with it and it's add ons, it is a rather simple choice.


Walkers are extremely high maintenance... Myn has 32 grease points.. They suck at cutting hills and are slow(er)... That being said they most defentially have their place, and I dont know how I would live without one for spring and fall cleanups... In the summer I could careless about having one tho..

For deans purpose even a Deere x729 would be great, he can cut grass and use it for doing sidewalks in the winter, turns almost as sharp as a Z turn...

You couldnt pay me enough money to run a walker with a rotary broom on the front sweeping parking lots  Good for dethatching I will agree


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Not to worry*



Triple L;1441519 said:


> U scared me when u said your putting rings in at 1000 hours... I most defentially don't plan on doing that at those hours... Hopefully we'll see how synthetic plus a slight warm up and cool down fairs for my kawi's


Not to worry, see loads of them with 2500 hours and still running strong, my 17hp has been to hell and back over six seasons, even been upside down a couple of times as well... I tend to cut where no other man or mower can cut.... lol.. so it runs at extreme angles most of the time... can't be good for the top end of the motors....


----------



## Mr.Markus

A+ on a question to get the posts up on this thread Dean...LOL Can't believe it's the beginning of Feb.
Anyone meeting up at the Farm show?


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1441540 said:


> exmark, Toro and Walkers in our corner. Kawasaki engines run great so do Kubota's not a fan of Kohler's.


What dont you like about Kohlers? My #1 choice is Kohler, They've always treated me very well and never let me down, cant say kawi has either but kohler is much simplier IMO then kawi


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Junk*



G.Landscape;1441472 said:


> I am not sure where you get the wrights are junk. I have seen them last forever with very few issues when compared to others. I agree they are no replacement for a large or even equivalent size Z but much more versatile.
> 
> They are a much rougher ride, but the new ones have suspension platforms so hopefully that will help a little.
> 
> If anyone has a Vantage/Grandstand they are looking to sell I am interested, 48" size.


I know a local company that runs 3 Wrights, they have tons of problems with them all the time, also know the dealer that sold them for a period of time.... very short period of time... 
I have tried one, no thanks ever.... just not my idea of a good commercial machine... but great for postage stamp sized lots....


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Have to agree*



Triple L;1441541 said:


> Walkers are extremely high maintenance... Myn has 32 grease points.. They suck at cutting hills and are slow(er)... That being said they most defentially have their place, and I dont know how I would live without one for spring and fall cleanups... In the summer I could careless about having one tho..
> 
> For deans purpose even a Deere x729 would be great, he can cut grass and use it for doing sidewalks in the winter, turns almost as sharp as a Z turn...
> 
> You couldnt pay me enough money to run a walker with a rotary broom on the front sweeping parking lots  Good for dethatching I will agree


Have to agree on Walkers, have 2 of them, they can be a pain to maintain and are so . so . so .. slow.................... but great for those Doctors or Lawyers lawns who love to pay top dollar to haul away the clippings...  Winter they are so SLOW>>>>> they suck....
Best tip of maintaining your Walker is to blow out the engine completely daily and make sure you get all the crap off that builds up on the engine and heads as it leads to overheating issues on the air-cooled machines... have seen lots with overheating issues caused by this common problem..


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1441516 said:


> Heritage is cutting grass now too?


No Heritage is not cutting grass, this is for me personally.


----------



## Alpha Property

the walkers defiantly suck up the maintenance time, lots of grease and lots of blowing off. Mine now needs a few belts at 300hrs, the blade engage belt is completely shot. I also find my walker eats blades compared to my other mowers. I say they make the blades out of softer steel to make it easier on the shaft drive along with the sheer bolts, the dealer clams that there all made from the same stuff


----------



## Triple L

Alpha Property;1441564 said:


> the walkers defiantly suck up the maintenance time, lots of grease and lots of blowing off. Mine now needs a few belts at 300hrs, the blade engage belt is completely shot. I also find my walker eats blades compared to my other mowers. I say they make the blades out of softer steel to make it easier on the shaft drive along with the sheer bolts, the dealer clams that there all made from the same stuff


You need to quit cowboying it! 

Myns got over 700 hours on it and is still on all origional belts and blades and only its second shear pin... This year it will need blades tho there's not much left of them haha

I wouldnt doubt it that I can get another season out of the pto belt if not longer... Bringing it to a dead slow idle when turning on the blades and turning them off is necessary not optional...

My dealer always asks me where I take my stuff to get fixed... I laugh and say right here, just nothing ever breaks thats all!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*2600 hours*



Triple L;1441574 said:


> You need to quit cowboying it!
> 
> Myns got over 700 hours on it and is still on all origional belts and blades and only its second shear pin... This year it will need blades tho there's not much left of them haha
> 
> I wouldnt doubt it that I can get another season out of the pto belt if not longer... Bringing it to a dead slow idle when turning on the blades and turning them off is necessary not optional...
> 
> My dealer always asks me where I take my stuff to get fixed... I laugh and say right here, just nothing ever breaks thats all!


Mine one has 2600 hours, still the same belts, did the rings and seals on it at 2200 hours..
"Bringing it to a dead slow idle when turning on the blades and turning them off is necessary not optional..." oh so very true with all mowers with clutches.. good point Chad.... not everyone knows that....I find....


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Granite*



Alpha Property;1441564 said:


> the walkers defiantly suck up the maintenance time, lots of grease and lots of blowing off. Mine now needs a few belts at 300hrs, the blade engage belt is completely shot. I also find my walker eats blades compared to my other mowers. I say they make the blades out of softer steel to make it easier on the shaft drive along with the sheer bolts, the dealer clams that there all made from the same stuff


Must be all the granite down your way eating up your stuff.. we put 400 hours a season
on each one of our Walkers, broke 2 shear pins last season and replaced a punched fuel cell on one, also replaced the plastic deck tube to the vacuum all where OEM
Sharped the old 2010 blades 3 times...  amazing how they lasted last year...
Call that a good Walker year, helps my guy has been to Walker service school in the past...
and has logged 1000's of hours on Walkers 
Time for a new seat....

Al


----------



## Triple L

If I got 1000 hours out of the drive belt I'd be happy, 2600 hours I'd most likely have a new machine by then hahaha, everything with an electric clutch we do the same as well... Taking out a drive belt at 300 hours is rediculus and costly over poor operating techniques...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Its mug night at my local boston pizza and I litterly have a mug with my name on it.
 

some developer just bought the property beside my new house so I hear. They will probably want to tear down the big shop that sits out back unless I can find a way to buy and move it... I always got some deal on the go. I think my lucky horseshoe is magnetic for deals. 

I offered to buy a guys contracts for grass today and he gave me a big run around and I was serious... then he kinda made me feel stupid and was a bit insulting. 
I hope that works out for him


----------



## Mr.Markus

I find a lot of grass guys are idiots......LOL. Almost go as far to say most of them.....


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Sell ya mine*

I offered to buy a guys contracts for grass today and he gave me a big run around and I was serious... then he kinda made me feel stupid and was a bit insulting. 
I hope that works out for him [/QUOTE]

Sell ya mine.. lol.. had a big company blow into town last spring, made me an offer
for all my snow and grass contracts... almost 200,000 in annual contracts for 20 cents on the dollar.. Laughed my butt off on that one, tried a couple of other guys as well... then they went away never to be seen again.... Thumbs Up


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Idiots*



Mr.Markus;1441615 said:


> I find a lot of grass guys are idiots......LOL. Almost go as far to say most of them.....


LOL.... yupe... it's all the sunshine and chemical laden grass we have to smoke, opps, I meant handle all season long...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

StratfordPusher;1441618 said:


> I offered to buy a guys contracts for grass today and he gave me a big run around and I was serious... then he kinda made me feel stupid and was a bit insulting.
> I hope that works out for him


Sell ya mine.. lol.. had a big company blow into town last spring, made me an offer
for all my snow and grass contracts... almost 200,000 in annual contracts for 20 cents on the dollar.. Laughed my butt off on that one, tried a couple of other guys as well... then they went away never to be seen again.... Thumbs Up[/QUOTE]

There's an interesting discussion.... Assuming you were looking to sell your contracts, how much would you consider to be the "fair" amount. Not the ideal amount that means retiring on a beach, FAIR.

I would assume that for a deal like this to go through, the buyer would have to see his investment at least break even before the existing contract expired.


----------



## Triple L

I'd think $40 cents on the dollar plus buying out all the equipment at fair value is fair... Alot of guys still have contracts that you wount pick up now a days... Walkaway clean and clear or offer to work for the company on salary...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I only want the grass for some of the snow jobs that I have. There is a reason for that 
and its because I would like to give full time employment to my snow worker and I want to protect anything that might spoil my gravy. No one likes a bad gravy. Thumbs Up

I will look at other grass contracts but those are the important ones for me. I would also consider garbage cleanup and lot cleaning.
I would love to employ this father son combo for the whole year.


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC;1441240 said:


> I need some recomendations for a mower. I am considering used.
> Something that I could cut my own property with, which is about 1.5 acres of grass and then perhaps a few smaller commercial sites, which I may take on thru a sub situation but would like to have this mower as a spare if needed.
> 
> I dont need to have diesel but do wonder the benefits.
> 
> I see some brands that I am not familiar with like grasshopper.





StratfordPusher;1441251 said:


> Diesel Grasshopper front mounts, have run them for years, great units and loads of good attachments.... see them used from time to time... JMO


We've got Grasshopper mid-mounts - with Kubota diesels. Been pretty reliable, and they offer pretty good cut quality.

I've got a 4 or 5 year old machine that I hope to trade/sell this spring, 22HP diesel, 72" cut, 3500 hours or so. Haven't gotten a number for trade yet, but am open to offers...


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1441691 said:


> I only want the grass for some of the snow jobs that I have. There is a reason for that
> and its because I would like to give full time employment to my snow worker and I want to protect anything that might spoil my gravy. No one likes a bad gravy. Thumbs Up
> 
> I will look at other grass contracts but those are the important ones for me. I would also consider garbage cleanup and lot cleaning.
> I would love to employ this father son combo for the whole year.


You're too nice a guy Dean. If you already have the snow, you have an "in" for the grass, it works both ways....especially if the guy insults you. It sounds kinda d baggy, but you know what I mean....chances are that's why he's funny about it, and giving you the ****** eye.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1441638 said:


> I'd think $40 cents on the dollar plus buying out all the equipment at fair value is fair... Alot of guys still have contracts that you wount pick up now a days... Walkaway clean and clear or offer to work for the company on salary...


Pretty hard to put a price on them unless you know exactly what he gets. Buying someone out that is direct competition and fits into your route is worth a lot more then those that are not. I


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Go big*



Triple L;1441638 said:


> I'd think $40 cents on the dollar plus buying out all the equipment at fair value is fair... Alot of guys still have contracts that you wount pick up now a days... Walkaway clean and clear or offer to work for the company on salary...


Think it would take me .50 on the dollar to think about walking, and me keeping all my equipment. Remember thats for my full customer list, only 60% of my income and work is seasonal contracts 

Any takers ? I just really want to move to KW and start over from all I have learned from Chad...lol

Or perhaps Cobourg, Barrie, Peterboro or Renfrew, think they need a few more players as well.. lol


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1441707 said:


> Buying someone out that is direct competition and fits into your route is worth a lot more then those that are not. I


Absolutly! I dont know why you would buy someone else out unless they have the gravy contracts that are more less right beside yours and are in very close with the property managers at their locations and make it more less very, very difficult to obtain unless you buy them out...


----------



## orenlasko

Wow.. It's only week 1 of feb, and the plow forum has turned into the grass forum... 

I was building decks today... This weather rocks, but we need a bit of snow?


----------



## A Man

When you guys say 40-50 cents on the dollar are you meaning that you would want 40-50 thousand if say your gross sales were $100k?

I've been involved in buying existing business's before and I always dealt with multiples of earnings, gross revenue never played a roll. Small business's seem to sell for anywhere between 2-5x earnings+equipment and that always assumed the owner was taking a decent/realistic salary out before calculating earnings.

There's some old boys in town with some really good contracts, I just hope they call me first.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Greedy*



Triple L;1441716 said:


> Absolutly! I dont know why you would buy someone else out unless they have the gravy contracts that are more less right beside yours and are in very close with the property managers at their locations and make it more less very, very difficult to obtain unless you buy them out...


Company that tried to buy me had green trucks and loads of good cheap talk....  they told me they where buying or should I say trying to buy the top three or four companies so they would have a strong hold on the local market for rapid future expansion.... and also offered me a area supervisor role at a decent rate 

Told them to let me think about it and call me back in ten years 

Too young to go back to work for someone else... still having too much fun being Boss...


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC;1441691 said:


> I only want the grass for some of the snow jobs that I have. There is a reason for that
> and its because I would like to give full time employment to my snow worker and I want to protect anything that might spoil my gravy. No one likes a bad gravy. Thumbs Up
> 
> I will look at other grass contracts but those are the important ones for me. I would also consider garbage cleanup and lot cleaning.
> I would love to employ this father son combo for the whole year.


Good gravy needs more wine, or beer, one or the other.

Not sure what al your cutting, we do mostly municipal contract stuff basically short cut fields so we run a John Deere 997 Diesel Zero Turn with a 60" rear discharge and a 2520 Tractor with a 62" mid mount deck, which replaced the 2305 I gave my dad. I love the zero turn for the ability to get close to things but mostly because on the lawns we cut it'll cut grass wide open, and the tractor is handy because we have a loader and front mount blower for it so when it isn't cutting grass it's working at something else. For the few residentials we have we have a John Deere LA165 with a 48" deck. I'm not cutting nearly as much as these other guys are, just saying what we use and works for us.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Wow Factor*



A Man;1441727 said:


> When you guys say 40-50 cents on the dollar are you meaning that you would want 40-50 thousand if say your gross sales were $100k?
> 
> I've been involved in buying existing business's before and I always dealt with multiples of earnings, gross revenue never played a roll. Small business's seem to sell for anywhere between 2-5x earnings+equipment and that always assumed the owner was taking a decent/realistic salary out before calculating earnings.
> 
> There's some old boys in town with some really good contracts, I just hope they call me first.


Wow, I could just dream of 2-5 times my contract values. ok.... 600K now and it's all yours... as all my contracts are 3 year terms... and hey you even get to cut Justin Bieber's grass, pull his weeds, put up his Xmas lights, clean his hottub, plow his snow... what more could a grown man want ?

Was thinking, how much do you think an once of used JB hottub water and pubic hair be worth on e-bay ?


----------



## Triple L

I think Adam meant Net contract values not Gross...

That being said I'm pretty sure the coolest landscaper in KW is forsale at 5X net plus equipment


----------



## goel

Triple L;1441755 said:


> I think Adam meant Net contract values not Gross...
> 
> That being said I'm pretty sure the coolest landscaper in KW is forsale at 5X net plus equipment


Too bad its not someone we know.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Tan*



orenlasko;1441719 said:


> Wow.. It's only week 1 of feb, and the plow forum has turned into the grass forum...
> 
> I was building decks today... This weather rocks, but we need a bit of snow?


Was getting a tan out on my deck today.... lol

Some mower pics to put you in the mood for spring... nothing else to look at....


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Social Media*

Anybody else using your local Social Media to advertise ?

In the past 2 months I have landed 2 nice new snow contracts, 3 grass and landscaping contracts and as of today I have 15 new commercial properties to quote in the next week... for the summer grass season... all from Facebook .. go figure ... the thousands of $$ I spend in Yellow pages and the local rags every year seems to be just a waste now a days....


----------



## A Man

Triple L;1441755 said:


> I think Adam meant Net contract values not Gross...
> 
> That being said I'm pretty sure the coolest landscaper in KW is forsale at 5X net plus equipment


That would be correct. The key is a true net has to exclude the owners salary/wage and my opinion on it is that salary value should reflect what the owner would have to pay someone else to do there entire job.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We looked at a competitor this winter. 1.3 in income, 200000 worth of equipment, wanted 595000 for everything.

My problem is that there is so much of our money that comes from being at a condo, but isn't a guarantee. We might have a 50k job this year at a place, and nothing for 10 years. It is hard to value that, and you are only really guaranteed 30 or 60 days of payment, they can fire you pretty quickly when the guy the dealt with is no longer in charge.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I may have got a lead off kijiji. I bought a 3" waterpump for $300. The guy started chatting about what we do etc.... He has a large waterproofing and a bunch of footings to install!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1441787 said:


> We looked at a competitor this winter. 1.3 in income, 200000 worth of equipment, wanted 595000 for everything.
> 
> My problem is that there is so much of our money that comes from being at a condo, but isn't a guarantee. We might have a 50k job this year at a place, and nothing for 10 years. It is hard to value that, and you are only really guaranteed 30 or 60 days of payment, they can fire you pretty quickly when the guy the dealt with is no longer in charge.


That's why Adam said net. Your not buying a specific contract your buying a going concern.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I don't know if I follow. What I meant is that your income can change like crazy from year to year, and if you happened to have 3 good years and then sell, who knows what the next three will look like. 1.3 is the gross income, I don't know how much of that was contract or oto work. I just don't know if there is a way to assume what the norm for oto work is.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Pristine PM ltd;1441787 said:


> We looked at a competitor this winter. 1.3 in income, 200000 worth of equipment, wanted 595000 for everything.
> 
> My problem is that there is so much of our money that comes from being at a condo, but isn't a guarantee. We might have a 50k job this year at a place, and nothing for 10 years. It is hard to value that, and you are only really guaranteed 30 or 60 days of payment, they can fire you pretty quickly when the guy the dealt with is no longer in charge.


In that situation I say the 200k of equipment is the large part of the value. The contracts could be worth buying but not at 33 percent of gross. Assuming a 15 percent net, it would take over 2 years to see your money back. If they can cancel that quickly, its not worth near that. To even entertain such a figure it would have to be structured in a way that they get a percentage of gross until they're paid out.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1441800 said:


> I don't know if I follow. What I meant is that your income can change like crazy from year to year, and if you happened to have 3 good years and then sell, who knows what the next three will look like. 1.3 is the net income, I don't know how much of that was contract or oto work. I just don't know if there is a way to assume what the norm for oto work is.


So they netted 1.3 with 200k in equipment, $595,000 sounds like a steal.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

And only the signed contracts can be valued as there is no way to know what extras will come up. They prob. Will, but can't be banked on.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1441800 said:


> I don't know if I follow. What I meant is that your income can change like crazy from year to year, and if you happened to have 3 good years and then sell, who knows what the next three will look like. 1.3 is the net income, I don't know how much of that was contract or oto work. I just don't know if there is a way to assume what the norm for oto work is.


He nets 1.3 mil and has 200,000 worth of equipment? So he's grossing 4 million with 200,000 in equipment???? Something dosent add up there and if its true your a dumb man Jon lol...

I think when buying a competitor you hire them on and keep them doing their job to a sense for the first year or two while in transition would be key...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

this is why I don't handle the money, 1.3 was gross. Whoops.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

so yeah, it didn't make sense to us. Also, lots of older equipment, so that could have been a problem quickly.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1441816 said:


> this is why I don't handle the money, 1.3 was gross. Whoops.


I figured. Chad does have a way with words though. LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1441809 said:


> So they netted 1.3 with 200k in equipment, $595,000 sounds like a steal.


Jon always asks if he's over tipping the waitress.......


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mr.Markus;1441819 said:


> Jon always asks if he's over tipping the waitress.......


That's cuz he's cheap!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahahaha, my sister is in the restaurant business, so she tips like crazy! I am a 15% er, and now with the new tax, that's too hard to figure out!!!


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1441816 said:


> this is why I don't handle the money, 1.3 was gross. Whoops.





JD Dave;1441818 said:


> I figured. Chad does have a way with words though. LOL


I figured a business owner would know the difference between gross and net and thats something that wouldnt need to be second guessed... Even if it was after plowing snow for 2 weeks straight its still not something to get comfused about LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1441823 said:


> I figured a business owner would know the difference between gross and net and thats something that wouldnt need to be second guessed... Even if it was after plowing snow for 2 weeks straight its still not something to get comfused about LOL


Like I said, you have a way with words. LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Thanks for that astute comment Chad, but I simply forgot what the numbers were, and only Dave's comments made me realize what was what. But yes, thanks!


----------



## Triple L

LOL I'm sorry Jon


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Simple way to figure out tip: waitresses bra size/2 and convert to dollars per person. 

Example: 36D would get a $72 tip if Me, Markus, Dave, and Jon had lunch at hooters. 

Example 2: if Chad goes to lunch with Dave (grassman) and they get the ittybittytittywaitress 28A they only owe $28.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1441834 said:


> Simple way to figure out tip: waitresses bra size/2 and convert to dollars per person.
> 
> Example: 36D would get a $72 tip if Me, Markus, Dave, and Jon had lunch at hooters.
> 
> Example 2: if Chad goes to lunch with Dave (grassman) and they get the ittybittytittywaitress 28A they only owe $28.


Chad would be to shy to talk to her no matter how big her guns are.


----------



## Triple L

Example 2 is more mystyle to begin with... Maybe not that small but being cheaper doesnt hurt none LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

He still has to tip her though, someone needs to help pay her way through college or she'll wind up having to settle for UofT and will come out not knowing the terminology applied to business transactions....


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1441839 said:


> Chad would be to shy to talk to her no matter how big her guns are.


And he showed his expertise at Sal's with the bartender!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Triple L;1441843 said:


> Example 2 is more mystyle to begin with... Maybe not that small but being cheaper doesnt hurt none LOL


You have a "style"? Not just "any port in a storm?" Lol


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1441846 said:


> You have a "style"? Not just "any port in a storm?" Lol


Leave "Mr Romance" alone. LOL


----------



## Triple L

grandview;1441845 said:


> And he showed his expertise at Sal's with the bartender!


It only took her what 3 or 4 minutes to figure out how old I was? And that sign was priceless


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1441850 said:


> Leave "Mr Romance" alone. LOL


I think he's turning back into "grumpy" now.....


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1441853 said:


> It only took her what 3 or 4 minutes to figure out how old I was?


And 2 min for you to decide you wanted her to be your teacher,


----------



## CGM Inc.

A Man;1441727 said:


> I've been involved in buying existing business's before and I always dealt with multiples of earnings, gross revenue never played a roll. Small business's seem to sell for anywhere between 2-5x earnings+equipment and that always assumed the owner was taking a decent/realistic salary out before calculating earnings.


That's how I did it as well a little over 3 years ago.
If a company doesn't make money it is a hard sell unless you just buy assets.


----------



## rooferdave

DO NOT OPEN EMAILS FROM ME FROM MON NIGHT! ok with that said I got up this morning with mailer demon messages saying failure to deliver, wtf? turns out emails were sent from my acct with different subjects that seemed to be gibberish words or names like [email protected] I emailed everyone in my list saying ignore emails from last night and changed my password, it would seem my iphone was hacked as my home compputer has the whole family email and only I was affected. Anyone else ever experience this??


----------



## CGM Inc.

.................


----------



## DeVries

Thats what's on its way for Friday.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries;1442066 said:


> Thats what's on its way for Friday.


Gross or net..........?


----------



## greywynd

I think he means the car!!

So who's going to the Farm Show? Anyone want to meet up? I got the nice passes compliments of Dave in the mail the other day, (Thanks Dave!) and would like to use them!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think I am going to head over the on Wednesday. Should we meet up at Zet's again? Don't forget parking is horrible. 1pm Wed?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hooters??????


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1442069 said:


> Gross or net..........?


LOL wonder if Jon could awnser that...

Looks like the net amount of snow after salt LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

rooferdave;1442025 said:


> DO NOT OPEN EMAILS FROM ME FROM MON NIGHT! ok with that said I got up this morning with mailer demon messages saying failure to deliver, wtf? turns out emails were sent from my acct with different subjects that seemed to be gibberish words or names like [email protected] I emailed everyone in my list saying ignore emails from last night and changed my password, it would seem my iphone was hacked as my home compputer has the whole family email and only I was affected. Anyone else ever experience this??


Maybe buddy who told you to hit the torrent sites wants to give you some more recommendations


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Or, maybe you got drunk and mass emailed a bunch of jibberish. Who knows?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

A Man;1441727 said:


> There's some old boys in town with some really good contracts, I just hope they call me first.


Thats what Im out scouting for.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just save your pennies and buy clintar if the rumour is true.
Not a franchise, from recievership


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1442103 said:


> Hooters??????


Jon's allowed to go there and Chad will be to scared to talk. If you take your blade off there should be lots of parking at Zets.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Its off, but I'm going to put it on tomorrow morning just for you!!

And I fail to see how chad blushing and stammering to the waitress is a bad thing?

I'm down for wherever though.


----------



## rooferdave

MIDTOWNPC;1442122 said:


> Maybe buddy who told you to hit the torrent sites wants to give you some more recommendations


I do not even know of any torrent sites, never been to one and never even looked for one since you said they were bad news any ideas on how it could happen? Or how I can avoid it again? Could my iPhone have been hacked?


----------



## snowplowchick

rooferdave;1442171 said:


> I do not even know of any torrent sites, never been to one and never even looked for one since you said they were bad news any ideas on how it could happen? Or how I can avoid it again? Could my iPhone have been hacked?


Rooferdave, if you figure out what happened, let me know please. The same thing happened to me a few weeks ago. Virus(?) sent sketchy links to people in my address book. I got the mailer daemon responses too. I have an iphone as well. I changed everything, but I am still getting at least one "mailer" email a day.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Change ur password on your email account and make it hard. 
Then also change the hints to reset it. 

Do it on another computer to be safe. 
Then get avast on your computer and do a full system scan 

Add yourself to your own email address book. Then u know if a bulk email goes out


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

If you don't have malware bytes get it and scan
It's the best program ever. It's so good I use it and then take it off the machine cause if I left it I'd go broke


----------



## rooferdave

MIDTOWNPC;1442243 said:


> If you don't have malware bytes get it and scan
> It's the best program ever. It's so good I use it and then take it off the machine cause if I left it I'd go broke


Thanks I will do that when I get home! On another unrelated note my old laptop died about a month ago the day I ordered that screaming deal you let us in on! When you r in town next can we meet up so I can get the old laptop to you to get repaired? It has all my old pics and my invoicing so it's kind of important


----------



## Landcare - Mont

rooferdave;1442171 said:


> I do not even know of any torrent sites, never been to one and never even looked for one since you said they were bad news any ideas on how it could happen? Or how I can avoid it again? Could my iPhone have been hacked?


It's not your phone getting hacked, just your e-mail account. Make sure you change your password to something more complicated and, perhaps, make a habit of changing it on the first of each month or something.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Don't use password that's easy for example
Password. love. Johndeere 

Make something like. EyEL1k3$n0w


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

any word from the dictionary is programmed into a password cracker
Same with number combinations. You have to mix it up. 
When you combine letters and numbers upper and lowercase its impossible to crack


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1442294 said:


> Don't use password that's easy for example
> Password. love. Johndeere
> 
> Make something like. EyEL1k3$n0w


"I likey $$$ now."

I tried that on your account yesterday Dean.......it's so obvious.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

It's actually I like snow. But I like money now too.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1442305 said:


> It's actually I like snow. But I like money now too.


There the same thing.:laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

This would be awesome

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne...ked_winter_300112?ref=ccbox_weather_category1


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Let's see if I can paste this in - it's our latest forecast. Okay - nuages are clouds; vents are winds; éclaircies are clear periods. Not a lot of snow in the forecast. But, we do have about 15-20 cms on the ground still.

PMTS15 MTSF 071930



TM100-D MTS 1400E 120207


PREVISION EMISE DE MET TECH A 14H00 MARDI 7 FEVRIER 2012:



== PREVISION VALABLES DE 15H AUJOURD'HUI A 06H DEMAIN:

QUELQUES NUAGES EPARS.
VENTS NNO 15-20KM, APRES 17H N 10-15KM, APRES 02H OSO 10-15KM.
TEMPERATURES / HUM REL / PDP:
15H -5 42 **
18H -7 49 0
21H -10 56 0
00H -12 65 0
03H -14 73 0 
06H -17 78 0 



== PREVISION VALABLES DE 06H A 18H DEMAIN:

QUELQUES NUAGES EPARS.
VENTS OSO 10-15KM, APRES 10H SO 15-20KM.
TEMPERATURES / HUM REL / PDP:
09H -14 56 0 
12H -8 44 0
15H -5 39 0
18H -6 46 0 



== PREVISION VALABLES DE 18H DEMAIN A 06H LE LENDEMAIN:

CIEL NUAGEUX AVEC ECLAIRCIES.
VENTS SO 10-15KM.
TEMPERATURES / HUM REL / PDP:
21H -8 67 20 
00H -10 82 20 
03H -10 86 20
06H -10 92 20



PERIODE 00-06 06-12 12-18 18-00 SOL PCT MAX / MIN PRECIP


JEU 20 20 30 20 30 -1 -10 TRACE
VEN 20 30 60 70 20 0 -6 1 A 2.5CM
SAM 50 60 50 60 20 -6 -14 TR A 1CM
DIM 60 60 70 60 0 -11 -15 2 A 4CM

The column lineup sucks but all those "0"s are "probability of precipitation".


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Uh oh! If you have daughters my age, hide them from me!


----------



## Landcare - Mont

It snowed in Libya.


----------



## DeVries

Farm show was a waste of time. The only good booth there was Normand. Wow do they make a gnarly snow blower.

No Deere, Kubota, or New Holland. Maybe this is the way it always is? I haven't been there since grad school (20 years) so maybe this is normal?


----------



## schrader

MIDTOWNPC;1442315 said:


> This would be awesome
> 
> http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne...ked_winter_300112?ref=ccbox_weather_category1


You are crazy if we had that much snow at once everyone would be going crazy.What a change in one day, yesterday I was outside washing equipment with the pressure washer, today it is freezing cold out.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;1442385 said:


> You are crazy if we had that much snow at once everyone would be going crazy.What a change in one day, yesterday I was outside washing equipment with the pressure washer, today it is freezing cold out.


there wouldn't be a hurry to get to the mall the streets would be closed
I'd be able to tunnel to the beer store and 
Phone calls sure would be funny.


----------



## schrader

Ten years ago we had a storm in Dec 36"' in two days, drifts were 8' in some spots, the winds were crazy. People in the condos were mad when they couldn't get out. All the roads were closed cars stuck every where totally crazy. We would plow them out only to see them stuck down they road later, just makes you laugh, even the tow trucks were stuck, town had to run down the road with a loader so the tow truck could pull them out then plow the road. That was one crazy storm.


----------



## JD Dave

I don't want to step on any toes but why don't we meet at the Lonestar or Hooters like Grant suggested. I'd rather sit around and drink a beer after we eat. I'm also am much more knowledgeable after a few pints.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I agree! Lonestars it is! 1pm still good?


----------



## Mr.Markus

That way Grant can park with the float and Bobcat that he'll bring with the plow on.
. That is a better idea....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

930 Dixon Road Toronto, ON M9W 1J9


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I was thinking about it after and was like... you really can't talk at Zets well, and for me the lunch is more fun then the show. I get to be made fun of, and then I get to make fun, life has balance.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1442503 said:


> I agree! Lonestars it is! 1pm still good?


Sounds good. The food isn't very good at Hooters plus we can share fajita's at Lonestar. One time we will have to go where Grant wants. LOL


Mr.Markus;1442512 said:


> That way Grant can park with the float and Bobcat that he'll bring with the plow on.
> . That is a better idea....


You know I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1442520 said:


> I was thinking about it after and was like... you really can't talk at Zets well, and for me the lunch is more fun then the show. I get to be made fun of, and then I get to make fun, life has balance.


You need to roast Chad after what he said last night. LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1442522 said:


> Sounds good. The food isn't very good at Hooters plus we can share fajita's at Lonestar. One time we will have to go where Grant wants. LOL


Share Fajita's???? Are you guys dating.....again?!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, Chad was right! So no need to remind him of anything! Or is there...hahaha

I honestly can't go into a hooters, I just think they are wrong. I wouldn't want my truck to be seen parked outside one. I have no issue with waitresses dressed sexy as hell, it is just the "joke" of hooters that bothers me, I dunno, hope that makes sense. Moxies is where is it at for well dressed waitresses.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1442537 said:


> haha, Chad was right! So no need to remind him of anything! Or is there...hahaha
> 
> I honestly can't go into a hooters, I just think they are wrong. I wouldn't want my truck to be seen parked outside one. I have no issue with waitresses dressed sexy as hell, it is just the "joke" of hooters that bothers me, I dunno, hope that makes sense. Moxies is where is it at for well dressed waitresses.


So your Suzanne won't let you go, that's cool no need to make up a lame excuse. I do agree with you about Moxie's. Peter wants to stand up and have a look around everytime I go in there.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1442536 said:


> Share Fajita's???? Are you guys dating.....again?!!!


I told you we're just friends, if you can't accept that maybe we shouldn't see each other anymore.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm bringing a chevy tomorrow,no plow, no float, no bobcat! That way I can blend eight in.

Love lonestars fajitas! Anybody notice how when presented with lonestar or hooters, Jon responded within 2 min steering away from large breasts? Suzanne must have GPS tracking on the ppm-mobile. And I thought Chad was supposed to be the one afraid of girls!


----------



## Triple L

So guys I performed a miracle today... Brewed up a batch of fuel and special fuel injector cleaner... Hooked up directly to the cp3 feed and return lines, bypassing the fuel filter, ran this brew, 2 liters diesel and the suggested 13 oz + a couple 3 more oz out of my discression since IMO the injectors were $hitcanned to begin with...

2 hours later it's still running on this brew, it didnt say to do anything but I reved it out quite a few times for good measure and like I said a miracle happened... a couple weeks ago I got my truck hooked up to efi live and we ran the balance rates where we found injector 2 with 1 point out and injector 4 with .25 out of the recommended allowable rates... It sounded like I had a dead piston and it would miss and knock bad, at red lights most of the time you had to put it in neutral or else it would smoke everyone out... Now its literally like driving a new truck, its sooooo much quieter, runs like a champ, couldnt be happier... Total was $20 for the GM cleaner, $21 in fuel lines, $10 for fuel line remover tool, and 2 liter's of diesel (thanks adam )

The trucks not 100% cured but most defentially runs 80% better and about as good as it did when I bought it was 50,000 k on it so I couldnt be happier and would recommend everyone do this...

Does anyone know where the cp3 feed lines are on a 5.9HO dodge?

PS, Now I know without a doubt, a duramax uses exactly 1 liter per hour to idle as it ran off that 2 liters in the jug for just about 2 hours... Very good to know, I'll now laugh at everyone that turns their trucks off thinking they're saving fuel


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1442547 said:


> I told you we're just friends, if you can't accept that maybe we shouldn't see each other anymore.


Don't be that way.....we all know how fragile you can be! Geez meladrama.

That's pretty cool Chad. How many K on that truck?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

While were on chevy quick fixes... Our duramax starts and runs like a champ, no smoke. At idle though it seems as if one cylinder fires real hard every 20 seconds or so. If your foot is on the brake at the stoplights it will sometimes push the truck forward a couple inches. Like a horse chomping at its bit. Anything over idle is smooth. Anyone experience this or know how to fix it? Chad, what's the deal with that stuff? Can it be harsh on injectors? Like you said yours may have had to be replaced anyway, I wouldn't mind cleaning mine, but not at the risk of hurting 5000 worth of injectors.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I wish I could go tomorrow but we have a fun day of planning and setting up for jacking my house and replacing a beam
I've got two dump trailer loads of plaster and lath to haul. I called ahead and ordered Jon the 72oz steak but I'm
Sure He could still share some
Fajitas for an app. 

I was hoping you guys would say Thursday 
If anyone is going thurs let me know 

Where's Cet I haven't seen him online. Did he go get a second job to pay the wife's credit card off


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1442589 said:


> While were on chevy quick fixes... Our duramax starts and runs like a champ, no smoke. At idle though it seems as if one cylinder fires real hard every 20 seconds or so. If your foot is on the brake at the stoplights it will sometimes push the truck forward a couple inches. Like a horse chomping at its bit. Anything over idle is smooth. Anyone experience this or know how to fix it? Chad, what's the deal with that stuff? Can it be harsh on injectors? Like you said yours may have had to be replaced anyway, I wouldn't mind cleaning mine, but not at the risk of hurting 5000 worth of injectors.


I like Howes meaner cleaner.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Funniest youtube clip I've seen in a very long time. Rivals bo burnham for offensiveness.
http://v5.cache2.c.youtube.com/vide...&key=yta1&cms_redirect=yes&redirect_counter=2


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

WTF was that from? Loved the Jonas Brothers part.


----------



## Alpha Property

lol that is funny


----------



## R.G.PEEL

A buddy of mine is a comedian and posts all kinds of funny crap on facebook. He sent it to me. I like the "my [email protected]+ks fed more pu$$ys than meowmix" part. Lol


----------



## Alpha Property

check this one out, dealing with hecklers


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1442589 said:


> While were on chevy quick fixes... Our duramax starts and runs like a champ, no smoke. At idle though it seems as if one cylinder fires real hard every 20 seconds or so. If your foot is on the brake at the stoplights it will sometimes push the truck forward a couple inches. Like a horse chomping at its bit. Anything over idle is smooth. Anyone experience this or know how to fix it? Chad, what's the deal with that stuff? Can it be harsh on injectors? Like you said yours may have had to be replaced anyway, I wouldn't mind cleaning mine, but not at the risk of hurting 5000 worth of injectors.


I can't see how it can hurt Grant, its a GM bulletin, with a GM product... I ran my brew a little rich, the 13oz plus about quite a bit of extra and they were all as Jon would say "heavy" oz's lol... I'd try the recommended ap or maybe just a bit under what they recommend... I just got home and I swear the more I drive it the more im impressed! It just keeps running better and better I couldn't be more impressed!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Interesting. You coming to lunch tomorrow? I'll get the details off you there. Any thoughts on the jump in idle? As opposed to a clogged of not firing injector, its almost like one cylinder is occasionally firing 2x as hard as it should.
Could this somehow be a symptom of a dirty system? Or does that sound more expensive? Lol


----------



## Triple L

I wouldn't be suprised if its actually missing, you do kinda get that creepeing when it starts missing... I'm not doubting your accessment I'm just saying... My truck ran 110% before at anything 3/4 throttle and above, now its great in all ranges... Whatever it is, I think this $55 magic trick can't hurt to try first...


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

R.G.PEEL;1442801 said:


> Interesting. You coming to lunch tomorrow? I'll get the details off you there. Any thoughts on the jump in idle? As opposed to a clogged of not firing injector, its almost like one cylinder is occasionally firing 2x as hard as it should.
> Could this somehow be a symptom of a dirty system? Or does that sound more expensive? Lol


Could it be a lazy injector dribbleing rather than spraying.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

If that's the case daff, what's the cause/cure? Just dirty and needs a good wash with chads diesel juice? Or that injector is toast and needs replaced?


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1442951 said:


> If that's the case daff, what's the cause/cure? Just dirty and needs a good wash with chads diesel juice? Or that injector is toast and needs replaced?


Lots of people have done it and the way Chads trucks was running it was worth a shot. Your truck is prime candidate.

Service Information

Document ID: 2373697 
#PIP4727A: Cleaning Diesel Engine Fuel Injectors - contaminated fire hard idle injection misfire miss SES - (Feb 11, 2010)

Subject:Cleaning Diesel Engine Fuel Injectors

Models:2001-2010 Chevrolet Express, Kodiak, Silverado
2001-2010 GMC Savana, Sierra, Topkick
Equipped with the 6.6L diesel engines RPO code LB7 LBZ LLY and LMM

This PI was superseded to update model years. Please discard PIP4727. The following diagnosis might be helpful if the vehicle exhibits the symptom(s) described in this PI.
Condition/Concern:

A dealer may encounter a customer concern of rough running, P0191, or a crank no start.
Poor fuel quality may have induced the rough running, P0191, or no start. A dealer may notice the vehicle has one or more cylinders with the injector balance rates out of specification, a DTC P0191, or a crank no start. When diagnosing a crank no start condition it is possible the injector pintles are stuck closed. A no start with clogged injectors will have sufficient pressure in the fuel rail when the engine is cranked. Cranking pressure will typically be around 4000-5000 psi or 27-34 MPA during a no start due to stuck or clogged injectors.
Recommendation/Instructions:

If a dealer encounters a vehicle with a rough running (high injector balance rate), a P0191, or a no start with sufficient pressure in the fuel rail, cleaning injectors may alleviate the condition.
Injector cleanings are only suggested when the dealer has found fuel contamination or suspects fuel contamination.
1. Clean injectors if injector balance rates are not within +4 mm³ and -6.9 mm³. Cleaning the injectors may free up a sticking pintle or clean the residue left by poor fuel.
2. Clean injectors if the engine is a no start, and the vehicle has sufficient pressure in the fuel rail to start. Cranking fuel rail pressure when all 8 injectors are clogged is approximately 4000-5000 psi or 27-34 MPA.
3. Clean injectors if P0191 has set due to a slow fuel rail pressure (FRP) decay rate. P0191 may set due to an accumulated but harmless varnish build-up on the fuel injectors. If servicing a 2006-2008 model year vehicle please see the newest version of bulletin 09-06-04-022 for P0191 ECM calibration information.

Injector Cleaning Procedure:

To clean the injectors the dealer will be using a mixture of GM Upper Engine Fuel Injector Cleaner p/n 88861802 (88861804 in Canada) and diesel fuel. The cleaner will be connected at the rear of engine fuel line quick disconnects. Use an approved one gallon diesel fuel can for this process. Two fuel lines (also approved for use with diesel fuel) will be needed. Remove the quick disconnects at the rear of the engine. Install the two rubber fuel lines in the place of the fuel suction and return lines. Make sure these hoses are long enough to reach the fuel can sitting safely on the floor next to the vehicle. Use 1/2 gallon of fresh clean number 2 diesel fuel (no bio-diesel) and 13 ounces of GM Upper Engine Fuel Injector Cleaner to complete this process.
Run the engine until the complete mixture has been cycled through the engine.
With a no start condition, try to start the engine multiple times until the mixture starts to flow through the system. Make sure not to overheat the starter during this process. Let the starter cool down between each engagement.

Note: If a heavy concentration of debris or contaminates quickly fills the fuel can (from the return side of the fuel system) do not continue to cycle it through the system. Any contaminated fuel removed from the vehicle will need to be disposed of following city and/or state guidelines. 
Evaluate the customer concern after the injector cleaning process has been completed.
Please follow this diagnostic or repair process thoroughly and complete each step. If the condition exhibited is resolved without completing every step, the remaining steps do not need to be performed.
GM bulletins are intended for use by professional technicians, NOT a "do-it-yourselfer". They are written to inform these technicians of conditions that may occur on some vehicles, or to provide information that could assist in the proper service of a vehicle. Properly trained technicians have the equipment, tools, safety instructions, and know-how to do a job properly and safely. If a condition is described, DO NOT assume that the bulletin applies to your vehicle, or that your vehicle will have that condition. See your GM dealer for information on whether your vehicle may benefit from the information.

WE SUPPORT VOLUNTARY TECHNICIAN CERTIFICATION

© 2011 General Motors. All rights reserved.


----------



## JD Dave

Chad, you say diconnected your fuel filter, I"m not sure why or how you did that. The 1/2 line on you DS side is just s direct feed for the filter.


----------



## Triple L

I'm not too sure about that... That thread was like 50 pages long and I read about 30 of those pages and I'm pretty sure it was mentioned in there this bypassed the fuel filter... It makes sense cause otherwise running this cleaner thru the filter wouldn't it loosen everything up in there?

Your only reading what other people said so maybe somewhere in there that got thrown in and it may or may not be true...

I didn't tear the whole top of my motor apart but it sure didn't look like it was heading over to the filter from what I saw....


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1442993 said:


> I'm not too sure about that... That thread was like 50 pages long and I read about 30 of those pages and I'm pretty sure it was mentioned in there this bypassed the fuel filter... It makes sense cause otherwise running this cleaner thru the filter wouldn't it loosen everything up in there?
> 
> Your only reading what other people said so maybe somewhere in there that got thrown in and it may or may not be true...


I didn't read the thread, I know how the fuel system works. If you hooked the hoses up to the quick connects it runs through the filter and that's what you wanted to happen. It's not a big deal I was just wondering.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Thanks for the info guys, I'm bringing it to lunch with me. Maybe I can bug one of you to have a listen and see what you think. If its a candidate for this treatment, I may bug one of you guys (by bug I mean buy food/beer) to give me a hand with the process. I rarely use this truck, and aside from checking fluids, know nothing about the duramax.


----------



## Triple L

Remember Toms truck, myn was almost that bad, I'm pretty sure this will cure your truck too Grant...
We'll see it today but u can bring it by oneday and i'll fixer all up for u... First times always a learning experience and the second time will go much better I'm sure LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, you should have done Grant's first then!


----------



## Triple L

Haha nooo, if anything were to screw up I'd much rather it be my truck then someone else's...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I should start learning to do repairs myself I guess. On the ford side, I could practice on ppm trucks and by the time I did procedures on 7 or 8 of their 6.4s I'd know what I'm doing!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, you couldn't make them worse!

Right now, new ceramic filter on one of the 08's - $3000 job apparently, lucky it happened at 158000
2011 won't start, new modual needed - under warranty. 
2011 running lights stopped working, wiring issue

Practice away!


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1443049 said:


> haha, you couldn't make them worse!
> 
> Right now, new ceramic filter on one of the 08's - $3000 job apparently, lucky it happened at 158000
> 2011 won't start, new modual needed - under warranty.
> 2011 running lights stopped working, wiring issue
> 
> Practice away!


The ceramic filter is that the dpf on the 08 Jon?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

If it is, get it cuz its under warranty, then immediately remove it so its worth money towards the delete kit!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yep, main filter on dpf - I don't know what you are talking about Grant!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm talking about cutting that $3000 restrictive POS off the truck and doing the delete kit!!!


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1443077 said:


> I'm talking about cutting that $3000 restrictive POS off the truck and doing the delete kit!!!


If the one on my 09 ever screws off you can most certainly guarantee it will be falling off before I drop 3 grand to piss away more fuel...

Until then I'm not touching it and I'm just gonna drive the thing LOL


----------



## greywynd

Yet another reason why I have some 20 year old diesels that I can fix myself, and get 15-20 mpg from. I keep hearing I should get rid of them, but for a lot less than newer injectors cost, I can do an engine swap, new injectors and pump!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

You can but a boobjob on your grandma, its still you're grandma. Keep that in mind mark.


----------



## greywynd

Hmmm....nope, can't do that, they've both been in the ground several years. 

If I didn't have a wife in university, and a son in school, things might be a little different too. As I've said for several years, I live in a single income, triple outgo household. 

As it is, I'll keep fixing the stuff that I've got and is paid for, as there really isn't any other option at this point in time!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

greywynd;1443177 said:


> Hmmm....nope, can't do that, they've both been in the ground several years.
> 
> If I didn't have a wife in university, and a son in school, things might be a little different too. As I've said for several years, I live in a single income, triple outgo household.
> 
> As it is, I'll keep fixing the stuff that I've got and is paid for, as there really isn't any other option at this point in time!!


 as far as I'm concerned I have more respect for someone with "old" well maintained equipment vs all new! It's easy to buy new but takes knowledge and effort to maintain...


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

greywynd;1443103 said:


> Yet another reason why I have some 20 year old diesels that I can fix myself, and get 15-20 mpg from. I keep hearing I should get rid of them, but for a lot less than newer injectors cost, I can do an engine swap, new injectors and pump!





R.G.PEEL;1443109 said:


> You can but a boobjob on your grandma, its still you're grandma. Keep that in mind mark.


Keep in mind, beauty will fade with time. I much rather grow old with a couple 12 valvers than worry about keeping the young birds happy. They spend way too much on the non essentials anyhow.....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

CGM Inc.;1443202 said:


> as far as I'm concerned I have more respect for someone with "old" well maintained equipment vs all new! It's easy to buy new but takes knowledge and effort to maintain...


Trucks and machines should always be well maintained, but there comes a time when meticulous maintainance or not, they are no longer ideal. I'm not harshing Mark, just takin a little cheap dig. Mark's trucks are great for his use. Mainly as commuters and tool carriers they do the job and don't cost much to operate. You can't demand what we do of the newer vehicles from an 86 and expect it to live. I regularly put 2.5 yds of salt on the hopper, travel at highway speed, then salt at 30 km turning sharp with the weight no prob. In 1986 trucks simply weren't designed to do that. Right or wrong, there's also something to be said for showing up looking professional to meetings and such.

The S185 we have is absolutely flawless. Its still time for an upgrade though.for no reason other than to stay in relatively new equipment at all times. And I don't know about your situation, but it is anything but easy to buy new equipment!


----------



## ff1221

CGM Inc.;1443202 said:


> as far as I'm concerned I have more respect for someone with "old" well maintained equipment vs all new! It's easy to buy new but takes knowledge and effort to maintain...


I had a bunch of old fixer uppers, since they all left for new trucks I've stopped going to the auto parts store and the garage, I'm saving my repair money and putting it into new equipment. Everybody has their reasons for doing what they do but at the end of the day I think it all costs the same.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My new stuff is old already...LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mr.Markus;1443399 said:


> My new stuff is old already...LOL


Well, since you bought lunch today, I'm that much closer to a new machine! Thanks again!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I don't like that game..................I still think it's fixed....


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1443429 said:


> I don't like that game..................I still think it's fixed....


I guess you guys played the credit card game. I think JD pays off the waitress.


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1442999 said:


> Remember Toms truck, myn was almost that bad, I'm pretty sure this will cure your truck too Grant...
> We'll see it today but u can bring it by oneday and i'll fixer all up for u... First times always a learning experience and the second time will go much better I'm sure LOL


I wonder if it would have fixed mine up at all. It obviously needed new injectors but it would have been interesting to try it on a truck that far gone.

I was in Caledon today doing drywall for a family of 8. What's in the water out that way.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1443435 said:


> I guess you guys played the credit card game. I think JD pays off the waitress.


I thought of that but dropped a matching card to try and slip her up...:laughing:


----------



## Triple L

Dave speads too much salt LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I think we were all really hoping for the ppm card to come up shining! The look on Jon's face would have been a kodak moment. 

I still think chad should have given the waitress a ride home. She did mention that tomorrows her birthday and her and her friends are celebrating. That translates to "I'm hooking up with a random guy tomorrow and it might as well be you Chad". I know Dave is wondering why I listened to anything she said, but women are people too! Chad, I can go back and slip her your number if you like.


----------



## Triple L

Your too kinda Grant LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahaha - yeah, thanks again Marcus, but we both know if it was fixed it would have been my card that came up! 

Yeah, when I looked up and saw her sitting with us, I thought you had a shot Chad!

Anyway, now I know what a farm show is... solar panels!

Thanks though for the hookup Dave, it was good to see.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Next time...... HOOTERS!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Waitresses always sit beside me at the table......you guys thought this was odd?LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

well that will get me out of the credit card roulette then! Cause I won't be there! hahaha


----------



## R.G.PEEL

And if Jon's card gets drawn there..... Oh how sweet that would be!!!


----------



## Triple L

Whatas your problem Jon? Have u ever watched undercover boss? Hooters president was on there and they're making it more of a family orientated business so you can even take your roommate there LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Jacked my house today and replaced two of the three beams. 
Corrected a two inch sag in the middle. 
Should get the other beam in tomorrow and then we move to the main floor 

My buddy lent me 4 20 air bottle jacks. Talk about
Awesome. 

All the plaster and lath is out. Three trailer loads and about $385 in dump fees 
I'll post some pics later cause I'm on my phone 

Sounds like I didn't miss much at the show but lunch would have been good.


----------



## rooferdave

Mr.Markus;1443530 said:


> Waitresses always sit beside me at the table......you guys thought this was odd?LOL


don't forget roofers too!


----------



## Mr.Markus

rooferdave;1443558 said:


> don't forget roofers too!


I'm glad you showed up after I paid...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Damnit! Forgot to grab the midtown trophy! There were two horseshoes mounted to a wood block to put the cocktail menue between. I wanted to steal one and have "I make ur money" engraved on it! Waitress was so hooked on chad she said she didn't care too!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I don't need a trophy. I have a trophy wife. Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Looks like some weekend snow.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

for you, but not yet for us!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Oh so sad for you


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

really? The mirror must be lying then! Cause I look like I am smiling!


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1443378 said:


> I regularly put 2.5 yds of salt on the hopper, travel at highway speed, then salt at 30 km turning sharp with the weight no prob.


Wow what electric salter do you have and where can I get one? My new SaltDogg is pretty fast but the Central Hydro on the dump is even faster.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1443646 said:


> really? The mirror must be lying then! Cause I look like I am smiling!


Ha ha he must belong to the salt extra gang.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I don't have any electrics. I have 2 westerns (1 briggs one honda) and a monroe with a briggs.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1443435 said:


> I guess you guys played the credit card game. I think JD pays off the waitress.


I won at lunch then dinner tonight.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

no I'm mainly seasonal all in but I like working for it
I like it more when global and gta stations call for no snow and Cobourg gets hit
Now the guys I'm after dont like it but one should stay in their town
Work locally and give back to the community that supported me


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1443714 said:


> I won at lunch then dinner tonight.


Its the small things in life LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1443714 said:


> I won at lunch then dinner tonight.


I got sent to bed without dinner cause that was the this weeks grocery money I lost...LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That's ok, next time we'll rack it up good and you're immune. That'll be the one that lands on Jon! 

I gotta stop now, or he won't come to lunch with me anymore for fear of a 500$ hooters tab! Lol. Jon, you're worried about your business partner when you expense that... My business partner (Mom lol) does all the company's bills and is the one that goes through the visa bill. 

"Maintaining a good relationship" with suppliers, subs, and employers is a very important part of my job lol. I usually get reprimanded about it for going too far with Christmas parties when we get the one at christmas. Then I go away to Quebec for a week or two and they get over it by the time I come home.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahaha!

Mom - "Grant, what's Chippendales? "

Grant - "oh that was business related"

Mom - "isn't that a male strip club"

Grant - "oh.... uh.... don't tell Lily, I am trying to get Church street business"

hahahahaha


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I told you that confidentially Jon. Now I need to tell everyone. What happened is I was working there last winter to make some extra money. I'm a bit shy so I drink a lot between shakin it. My tab was a bit more than my pay so I expensed it and now Jon's telling everyone!! PS Dave, your wife is a horrible tipper.


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1443880 said:


> I told you that confidentially Jon. Now I need to tell everyone. What happened is I was working there last winter to make some extra money. I'm a bit shy so I drink a lot between shakin it. My tab was a bit more than my pay so I expensed it and now Jon's telling everyone!! PS Dave, your wife is a horrible tipper.


Probably a pity tip...................


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1443852 said:


> I got sent to bed without dinner cause that was the this weeks grocery money I lost...LOL


At least you were a good sport. Thanks again.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1443880 said:


> I told you that confidentially Jon. Now I need to tell everyone. What happened is I was working there last winter to make some extra money. I'm a bit shy so I drink a lot between shakin it. My tab was a bit more than my pay so I expensed it and now Jon's telling everyone!! PS Dave, your wife is a horrible tipper.


My wife said you were lucky to get anything with that poor performance.


----------



## DKG

Mr.Markus;1443852 said:


> I got sent to bed without dinner cause that was the this weeks grocery money I lost...LOL


Welcome to the club. Remember you and I get to keep our cards and vote for Zorro's next time.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I had to head up through the kawarthas this morning for work. Whild I was there, got a couple good deals. 

The butchershop in lindsay always has very good meats at reasonable prices. They had full prime ribs, untrimmed for $100 so I grabbed one. Its 2ft long and 20 lbs! I trim it at home and keep the fat to put on top while bbqing. Its delicious.at the grocery store that would cost anywhere from 300-400. 

"Made"all the wine for the wedding too. Really good deal, but this whole wedding business is wearing out my wallet!


----------



## CGM Inc.

As per a newspaper article the city of Mississauga salted only 6 times this winter! 
Typically the salt 30 times a season.....I guess salting a road 5 times over and over during 1 storm counts as 1 application :laughing:


----------



## OntarioGuy

R.G.PEEL;1444061 said:


> I had to head up through the kawarthas this morning for work. Whild I was there, got a couple good deals.
> 
> The butchershop in lindsay always has very good meats at reasonable prices. They had full prime ribs, untrimmed for $100 so I grabbed one. Its 2ft long and 20 lbs! I trim it at home and keep the fat to put on top while bbqing. Its delicious.at the grocery store that would cost anywhere from 300-400.


What meat shop was that at? if you dont mind me asking. I need to find a good butchershop before summer!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Its in Lindsay, a place called Nesbitts. Oshawa's halendas is good too. They sell ground bacon. Fresh bacon bits on ceasar salad is a complete meal!

I love making big food but can't lately. Condo were in doesn't allow bbqs and lilys on a health kick before the wedding, so I'm splurging, taking this giant beef to the shop tomorrow and feasting with the guys at the shop!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Roadhouse is on! That must explain the silence.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I PVR'd a bunch of Shameless episodes w/ William H Macy. It's pretty hillarious...


----------



## OntarioGuy

R.G.PEEL;1444227 said:


> Its in Lindsay, a place called Nesbitts. Oshawa's halendas is good too. They sell ground bacon. Fresh bacon bits on ceasar salad is a complete meal!
> 
> I love making big food but can't lately. Condo were in doesn't allow bbqs and lilys on a health kick before the wedding, so I'm splurging, taking this giant beef to the shop tomorrow and feasting with the guys at the shop!


Ok, got to go there soon. Thanks for the tip! I know a guy who works there, havent seen him in awhile. For all the time i lived in lindsay i have never gone in there. So where abouts were you working in the Kawarthas?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What's roadhouse?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I priced a pretty good waterproofing job on landsdown in peterborough. There's about 270' of waterproofing and and the interlocking pathway against the building needs regraded away from the building and relaid. Pretty sure we'll get it. 

Jon, Roadhouse is probably the best man-movie ever. And you and I can no longer be friends until you go rent/watch it.


----------



## OntarioGuy

R.G.PEEL;1444456 said:


> I priced a pretty good waterproofing job on landsdown in peterborough. There's about 270' of waterproofing and and the interlocking pathway against the building needs regraded away from the building and relaid. Pretty sure we'll get it. .


Sounds pretty cool! Good luck, hope you get it!


----------



## EME 411

Here's paver laying made easy.

http://www.autoblog.com/2010/11/16/video-crazy-machine-rolls-out-brick-roads-like-its-laying-carp/


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That would be so sweet for roads. Useless for anything else though. Not many jobs you get jobs to lay long straight strips like that. I'm sure you'd do well with one in europe in the countryside.


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1444456 said:


> IJon, Roadhouse is probably the best man-movie ever. And you and I can no longer be friends until you go rent/watch it.


Once you're friends he'll have you snuggle up and watch Dirty Dancing and then Ghost, don't fall for it Jon. Everyone knows Die hard is the best man /christmas movie ever.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Is that all it took???? hahaha, should have told you long ago I haven't seen it!

haha, I actually have, long time ago, I thought it was a tv show you were talking about.

So I think we have found a 3000 sq foot shop! Just waiting to make sure the zoning works. It in in Mid-Scarborough, so that will be ideal for us.


----------



## greywynd

Hope it pans out Jon! Purchase, lease, or something else? Lots of parking/storage....maybe a fenced storage area for Blizzards?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

renting. Our property in Pickering has to many restrictions on what you can do with it.


----------



## greywynd

Ahhh. Good luck on it, let us know when you are having the house warming GTG!!


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Big Snows are coming. EC predicting 2cm tonite and flurries all next week.. Guess thats another way of saying its too close to the weekend, we are outa here, we will worry about it next week:laughing:


----------



## schrader

I have been searching for some new shop space for over a year now, found a nice 2000 sqft shop on half an acre but the $380,000 price or the $2000 a month rent is to rich for me now. Need to find something soon I am tripping over stuff everyday. Good luck hope it works out for you.


----------



## cet

So yesterday I get an email from the Catholic Board. Starting with the next snowfall they want all their playgrounds plowed and salted. That is 11 schools for me. I guess they figure we have this extra equipment sitting around with drivers waiting to go. We already priced it in Sept. so it's not a get rich thing for us just a major PITA scramble right now.


----------



## DeVries

5-10cm's for today. Snow all next week. Maybe winter is finally on it's way.


----------



## rooferdave

Overcast with a chance of snow and rain showers after midnight. Low of -10°C with a windchill of -17°C. Winds from the NNW at 20-25 km/h. Chance of snow 40% with accumulations up to 3 cm 


I just wanna know how the heck do you get low of -10 windchill of -17 and a chance of snow and RAINSHOWERS!!! after midnight?

Sheesh they trying to scare us roofers to death? I am still on the flat roof that is resheet/ re-insulate with pink and reslope and we cant cap sheet till we are done all the woodwork, having cold and snow leaves us all fuzzy and worry free.....Rain however changes my game plan drastically


----------



## ff1221

Been a busy couple of days here, had a major house fire around midnight Tuesday into Wednesday morning, lone occupant of the house died after being pulled from the house by our firefighters. Spent all day yesterday with the Fire Marshall Inspector pulling all the debris out of the house and sifting through it trying to find a cause. It's truly amazing how big a pile of $**** you can make in the back yard when you clean out a house with a hi hoe, and thats after 2/3 of it burnt. The weather was beautiful throughout the whole ordeal so I'm thankful for that, usually everything would be frozen and sloppy, sounds like it's gonna change. Here's some pics.

http://swo.ctv.ca/gallery/html/swo_kincardine_fire_20120209/gallery_.html


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1444678 said:


> 5-10cm's for today. Snow all next week. Maybe winter is finally on it's way.


I think this could get ugly quick even for us!


----------



## DeVries

CGM Inc.;1444750 said:


> I think this could get ugly quick even for us!


It's already started just a light flurry every now and then. This could be the biggest one of the season. Good timing too with the weekend comming that will take the pressure off a bit.

One of our blades decided that the wings were not going to work this morning, good thing there's still some warrenty left.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That's not good, radar is clear so it must be a fun one. Global last night said .7 of a cm... so we will shall see!


----------



## goel

Definately an interesting day. Everyone will be multi checking the weather services - and more reliably looking out the window....

Weekend is good timing, hope it holds till just after peak rush hour.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Take a step back gentlemen. We all have had lots of time to work on our equipment and do all maintainance so everyone is running at peak capacity. If twn is right (prob not) we're looking at a long drawn out cold flurries. They're claiming only 5cm from now til sunday evening! That's 2 applications of treated salt because of the cold! Everyone on here is equipped to handle a foot or more! Were just getting the prestorm jitters.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1444815 said:


> Take a step back gentlemen. We all have had lots of time to work on our equipment and do all maintainance so everyone is running at peak capacity. If twn is right (prob not) we're looking at a long drawn out cold flurries. They're claiming only 5cm from now til sunday evening! That's 2 applications of treated salt because of the cold! Everyone on here is equipped to handle a foot or more! Were just getting the prestorm jitters.


Given the "mild" winter this could be a very bad decission.....not saying wrong but politically challenged!


----------



## Triple L

Politics LOL
We plow snow, they're saying 10cm here so its a plow fursure...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, he doesn't pay for the salt! and they are salt in Contracts! People were unhappy with Jan bills... we salted 11 times, and because there wasn't much snow, people forget things easily.

They don't know that almost all of our costs are fixed.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

If my deal involved paying for the salt, I'd be of the same opinion. The call is at the time. But the call is the call. I can see it leading to an argument with the customer and them *****in, but needs done regardless.


----------



## Alpha Property

it looks for here anyway that there saying its going to fall more saturday through the morning/day than friday overnight


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'd like to see a good accumulation. I wanna play with my new cylinder, and it'll remind us all what a foot of snow looks like.


----------



## greywynd

I suspect that it's a lake effect deal blowing in with the cold front, so it may vary from area to area quite a bit. 

Regardless of who I was working with, I would look at pre-salting/salting as it starts, and wait and see. With the weather we've had, there won't be a lot of salt left on lots anyway. It's also a weekend, so that lightens the load some for industrial sites. 

Besides, can't do anything about snow that isn't here yet!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1444874 said:


> I wanna play with my new cylinder, and it'll remind us all what a foot looks like.


You play with your cylinder all the time, but stop mistaking a foot with an inch :laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1444847 said:


> haha, he doesn't pay for the salt! and they are salt in Contracts! People were unhappy with Jan bills... we salted 11 times, and because there wasn't much snow, people forget things easily.
> 
> They don't know that almost all of our costs are fixed.


You salted 10% more than we did!


----------



## snowplowchick

Why do you city boys freak out about a little bit of snow?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Because we get sued more then country folk


----------



## snowplowchick

I wish I could say that's true!


----------



## dingybigfoot

Pristine PM ltd;1444847 said:


> haha, he doesn't pay for the salt! and they are salt in Contracts! People were unhappy with Jan bills... we salted 11 times, and because there wasn't much snow, people forget things easily.
> 
> They don't know that almost all of our costs are fixed.


Same thing here. Customers questioning my January billing.


----------



## DeVries

dingybigfoot;1444978 said:


> Same thing here. Customers questioning my January billing.


Same here. I checked with enviro Canada and we got 32.2 cm's of snow in January and 64mm's of rain. We salted 14 times. People need to look at the overall not just one month, we have 8 less saltings this season than last.

Intellicast shows most of the moisture slipping south of us and I just heard 3-6 now. Wait and see.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

MIDTOWNPC;1444906 said:


> You play with your cylinder all the time, but stop mistaking a foot with an inch :laughing:


My cylinder grew though! Its a lot thicker than it used to be! Now its 1.5" ! Lol

I see a couple inches every morning, haven't seen a foot since last winter!


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1445020 said:


> Same here. I checked with enviro Canada and we got 32.2 cm's of snow in January and 64mm's of rain. We salted 14 times. People need to look at the overall not just one month, we have 8 less saltings this season than last.
> 
> Intellicast shows most of the moisture slipping south of us and I just heard 3-6 now. Wait and see.


....havent had a complaint! Just been asked when we start spring cleaning :laughing: Fat Lady didn't sing yet as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## CGM Inc.

TWN upgraded to 5-10cm....guess they fish in the dark as usual.


----------



## schrader

It's snowing, been a while since we have been able to say that.


----------



## DeVries

We're downgraded close to 5 now LOL


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Same here*



CGM Inc.;1445140 said:


> TWN upgraded to 5-10cm....guess they fish in the dark as usual.


Same here, but we are getting a little LE now so you never know...


----------



## CGM Inc.

StratfordPusher;1445193 said:


> Same here, but we are getting a little LE now so you never know...


...down to 5cm again....they just don't know!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just did my first round of salting, should hold for the evening hours, then we'll see what the morning brings.


----------



## Daner

The wind dropped right off at this end of town, If the wind picks up they will probably upgrade it again....It sure feels colder than - 2 out there to me.....must be the moisture in the air.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1445214 said:


> Just did my first round of salting, should hold for the evening hours, then we'll see what the morning brings.


I'm hitting the 24 hour places shortly and start the waiting game.


----------



## Ant118

Starting to snow now in North York. Waiting game begins......


----------



## Daner

The wind should pick up later on......More wind.......More snow


----------



## Alpha Property

we got a "trace" you can still see ashphault and concrete in most places, its pretty much stopped now for a bit. I think if the wind stays down we won't get a whole lot more


----------



## kefala

Got nothing in east Markham yet.


----------



## schrader

System looks broken up, I think the winds will be the major factor in who gets snow. Hope we don't get too much, I am still down a machine. Been having issues with the three point hitch on the 5085. Wouldn't lift when it was cold, so they replaced a valve. After the fix you when you run the machine the hitch will drop the jerk back up real quick. They have been back to the shop three times this week, looks like they are going to replace another valve next week. Warranty expired on the 23 of January, trying to get this issue resolved on an extension before it is on my dime.


----------



## Alpha Property

were down now to 1-3 overnight and 1-3 in the morning, looks like i'll get some sleep and go hit my salt stuff in the morning


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

at this point I think it is just a salting.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1445401 said:


> at this point I think it is just a salting.


Yeah no way we're plowing.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Maybe not for Toronto but the worst is yet to come for the southern GTA...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have 6 inches Lookslike styrofoam bits


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

1" on the ground. Front is going to pass in a few minutes. 2" burst is typicial and .25 mile visabilities. Temp will plumit 10 deg in 60min too.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1445442 said:


> I have 6 inches Lookslike styrofoam bits


That's a newlywed thing...............

Feels like rain here........ but it looks like it's gonna intensify off the lake later for me.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Looks like a salting in Toronto so far....let's wait and see.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, Radar showed Cobourg was getting hammered. It was just out on the lake a bit for us.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

minus 13 here, only a dusting. Not snowing now. gonna get colder........... Great for getting the winter wood. Plus temps make it too hot to cut and load and the snow then sticks to the felled peices. Bring on the cold crisp weather for a couple of more weeks. Then some 10 to 15 cm snowfalls in early March so it comes in like a Lion and thats it.............into Spring and we can cleanup the sand on the parking lots, pressure washing and the like. But it aint over yet and there could be some nasty weather ahead. Momma Nature is the toughest boss to work for. Thats one thing the average person doesnt understand.


----------



## musclecarboy

I've had enough wobbly pops that I'm screwed for plowing. Still no snow here, my driveway is blacktop from residual salt


----------



## CGM Inc.

we have close to 2cm on the ground


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

First round of salt for the morning underway. Hopefully some spot salting when its over and call it a night.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1445575 said:


> First round of salt for the morning underway. Hopefully some spot salting when its over and call it a night.


Hope so 2


----------



## DeVries

Full plow here. Still waiting for the wind to pick up yet.


----------



## Triple L

Happy Birthday Mr. Snyder!!! Looks like you got your wish hahaha


----------



## grandview

Must be the air up there because JD does not look 47,Happy B-Day.


----------



## musclecarboy

Who else loves the "chase the wiper" game when it's this cold? Fukin bull$hit!


----------



## RdTeK

We have upwards of 30cm heading our way...all that orange and red is heading north, 80 kms winds tonight....gonna be some drifts to knock down.


----------



## peterng

I heard you guys could get it hard, Moncton too. We've got 8"+ forecast here in Fredericton, flurries right now. I sure enjoyed the break we had this past week as it was busy up until then.
Pete


----------



## RdTeK

peterng;1445616 said:


> I heard you guys could get it hard, Moncton too. We've got 8"+ forecast here in Fredericton, flurries right now. I sure enjoyed the break we had this past week as it was busy up until then.
> Pete


Hey Pete....it could be interesting if we get what they say is coming...rain, freezing rain, then snow and wind.....it's overcast right now at +1.


----------



## schrader

You can tell it snowed in the city when no one is on here, only 5cm here but could get hammered tonight.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hardly any accumulation in markham, just enough to put plows on. To look up though there's been small flurries but blowing real hard all night. Looks like a blizzard, just not much building up. 

Sat day plowing is take your kid to work time. I called my guys at 7 to come start now. Got two txts right away "can I bring my boy to plow with me? Already said yes to branden, and we can only have a rider in the chevy so mark's gotta wait til next time. I remember going to work with my dad and my uncle. Was always really fun times. A hot chocolate, egg mcmuffin, and riding in the "big trucks" makes a kid feel like a million bucks. I have a bunch of nephews to start "training" in the plows next season 

Happy bday Dave. You could probably take a different kid plowing with you each storm and you'd run out of winter before you ran out of kids!!


----------



## cet

Happy Birthday Dave. The older you are the faster they come.

Might not plow schools until Sunday night. Never done that before but there might not be enough snow to plow Sunday night but to much to salt out.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Not a lot here just enough for a plow and salt. Had to check every weekend drive due to the drifting. Taking the wife to the airport then back at it.

Happy Birthday Dave,!!!

Is this the year you round up? HAHA Have a good one !


----------



## A Man

Happy Birthday Dave, 

The wise words of Big Daddy(Adam Sandler) "that loose skin, and old [email protected], Gross" lol

All the best Pal


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Happy Birthday JD*

Happy Birthday Dave.... Thumbs Up

Hope the wife treats you to a nice evening in the Barbie Moblie......


----------



## StratfordPusher

*10-15cm*

EC was right for a change, we got our 10-15cm depending on what side of the city you live on... full plow and sand.... Thumbs Up..


----------



## CGM Inc.

hard to say what we got 8-10 maybe. sun is out 
will burn off rest!


----------



## ff1221

4-5cm here, keeps coming off the lake a little at a time and blowing, quick push this morning resis tomorrow.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;1445708 said:


> Happy Birthday Dave. The older you are the faster they come.
> 
> Might not plow schools until Sunday night. Never done that before but there might not be enough snow to plow Sunday night but to much to salt out.


Were thinking of doing ours during the day tomorrow..still havent decided yet. Nothing like plowing while the sun is shining with nobody around.


----------



## Triple L

I'm doubtfull of the 40% chance of snow... I'm gonna wait till tmr evening I think... Guaranted if we plow during the day it will snow good in the evening even tho I agree there's nothing like plowing while the suns out and nobody around...


----------



## forbidden

We have a 100% chance of sun and double digit highs...... sigh. This winter is just not going to go away and die soon enough. I want to start spring cleanups but I just know that we are not done with winter yet.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Just got in, and now out again. Sun was a beautiful site! Wasted alot of salt last night thinking I was a smart guy.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

If its any consolation, it wasn't a total waste Jon. I would have called it differently, but its a decision weighed against weather. At best its a coin toss. What we did put down lastnight worked well in preventing snow from bonding to the pavement. It was mostly black after plowing. Still need to reapply though.

Most contractors in our area left commercial stuff alone until 10-11 this AM. It very well could have gone the other way though and you'd have saved money and looked good, so screw it, that's snow business!


----------



## rooferdave

one of our sites got salted 3 or 4 times last night, the powers that be thougt the snow would end, think they dropped 8 ton and I had to plow it again ended up about 12 ton for one site! Any how I am just getting in and now the roofers want to go for 8 a.m. tomorrow, isn't it to snow tonight?


----------



## rooferdave

happy birthday JD! How about you come for a ride on my trojan as a b-day pressy this summer? then cet is gonna have to change his signature!


----------



## snowplowchick

The snowfalls that end later in the mornings are the ones that I like because they humble the (green-coloured!) contractors who are over-committed.

cet- re your added playground plowing, I can understand needing more equipment, but isn't it great when people commit to extra work and you can price it how you want(within reason)?


----------



## cet

snowplowchick;1445985 said:


> The snowfalls that end later in the mornings are the ones that I like because they humble the (green-coloured!) contractors who are over-committed.
> 
> cet- re your added playground plowing, I can understand needing more equipment, but isn't it great when people commit to extra work and you can price it how you want(within reason)?


We priced the contract 3 different ways in Sept. First they picked option A now they have changed to C and we have to work for the price we bid in Sept. Not really that great at all.


----------



## schrader

Squall time for us, salt was minimally effective today, bit of sun started to get it working but the snow started again in the afternoon. Just spun off a load of 50/50 sand salt so things are to slippery overnight and we shall see what mother nature throws my way.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1445950 said:


> Just got in, and now out again. Sun was a beautiful site! Wasted alot of salt last night thinking I was a smart guy.


The way it hit here I had to salt yesterday afternoon for the evening crowd, then start pushing at 2am but held off on the resalt till about 8am cause the winds were too crazy. If I threw the treated in the wind it would just catch the snow on the sites and I would have to replow. I think I made the right call.... but the timing just made it a 2 salt event.


----------



## thebeave

Nothing but rain here! Good thing I don't try to make money with the old girl lol!


----------



## snowplowchick

cet;1446015 said:


> We priced the contract 3 different ways in Sept. First they picked option A now they have changed to C and we have to work for the price we bid in Sept. Not really that great at all.


Oh, not so great of a surprise then, more like a headache!


----------



## goel

Just finishing the drift clean ups in Guelph and its snowing already again.

Side streets are turning white.


----------



## CGM Inc.

done! Would have been at 4pm but had to bail out the long Guy from Scarlem


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Newfies*



thebeave;1446034 said:


> Nothing but rain here! Good thing I don't try to make money with the old girl lol!


One winter morning a husband and wife in Cornerbrook were listening to the radio during breakfast. They heard the announcer say, "We are going to have 8 to 10 inches of snow today.. You must park your car on the even-numbered side of the street, so the snowplows can get through." So the good wife went out and moved her car.

A week later while they are eating breakfast again, the radio announcer said, "We are expecting 10 to 12 inches of snow today. You must park your car on the odd-numbered side of the street, so the snowplows can get through." The good wife went out and moved her car again.

The next week they are again having breakfast, when the radio announcer says, "We are expecting 12 to 14 inches of snow today. You must park....."

Then the electric power went out.
The good wife was very upset, and with a worried look on her face she said, "Honey, I don't know what to do. Which side of the street do I need to park on so the snowplows can get through?"

With the love and understanding in his voice, that all men who are married to GOOD Newfoundland WOMEN exhibit, the husband replied:
"Why don't you just leave it in the garage this time?"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This message, together with any attachments, is for sole use of the addressee(s)


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Not much time to read up but we got a good 10inches to a foot
My residential guy has the flu and never told anyone till I called him in
So I plowed commercial and then did resis
Tractor played a huge role but had a hard time in places that got hard pack 
And the snow was mixed with ice pellets and almost granular

we did fine. My best guys wife is ready to have a baby and I called it last year that I would be during a big storm
She hasn't called yet but I bet tomorrow or next 
They are saying another 5cms for us
I'm seasonal but I'm a happy guy. We are going out tonight to clean up an make our sites looks like some of the best in town
We are looking to land / scoup a contract for next season 

Grounds guys called my buddy for some loader work. My buddy told him to lose his phone number
Hahahhahaha. And the rent all centre is closed and it's full rate.


----------



## Triple L

There calling for snowsqualls and 5cm more for us...


----------



## grandview

thebeave;1446034 said:


> Nothing but rain here! Good thing I don't try to make money with the old girl lol!


I'm sure there's a shady bar that will hire her to strip.


----------



## cet

Triple L;1446076 said:


> There calling for snowsqualls and 5cm more for us...


Us too but close to 10cm. Not supposed to start until 5am, nice start time.

Do what we can do, at least it's not a school day.


----------



## Grassman09

Made some cold weather salt Friday before "the 2012 deep flash freeze of the year" didn't really need it. Ground was warm or maybe the pre salt helped. I long for the day I either no longer need to salt or have a salt dome.

Next time the salt freezes in the dump I'll let my guy there chip it all out, he will learn fast not to scoop right down to the ground and pick up the wet salt and put it into the cold box.


----------



## Alpha Property

6-8 inches, cold as could be, I went out at 3am, just getting in now. My other truck was out 7 to 11 am and what was done at 7 you couldn't tell it had been done. I kept circling my commercials and appartments and sent the drivway guys back out at 3ish. Everythings done now. Hot shower and bed time

Happy b day JD


----------



## forbidden

Might be in Ontario (Gorrie area) later this week to haul a 72 cuda back to Calgary for a client. This area is prone to lake effect snow is it? GPS can tell me how to get there but are there routes that I should avoid at all costs? I should just throw my plow and sidewalk crew in the trailer and come out and sub for someone for a week.... Thinking I should overnight somewhere there and go see the local clothing removal artist since mine will be staying at home. I would appreciate any info you locals can provide.


----------



## doberman

Pristine PM ltd;1445950 said:


> Just got in, and now out again. Sun was a beautiful site! Wasted alot of salt last night thinking I was a smart guy.


Yep. Last night I was tellin my girlfriend how smart I was getting salt down before midnite and no one else was out yet. Got a bit more than expected and just made the blowing snow stick better. Now I'm using double the salt tonite to get these sites bare. You win some, you lose some.


----------



## rooferdave

went out to check equipment in case of squalls tonite but just got told to go back home yippee!


----------



## ff1221

forbidden;1446291 said:


> Might be in Ontario (Gorrie area) later this week to haul a 72 cuda back to Calgary for a client. This area is prone to lake effect snow is it? GPS can tell me how to get there but are there routes that I should avoid at all costs? I should just throw my plow and sidewalk crew in the trailer and come out and sub for someone for a week.... Thinking I should overnight somewhere there and go see the local clothing removal artist since mine will be staying at home. I would appreciate any info you locals can provide.


Talk about the middle of nowhere, you're getting into my neck of the woods just a little inland. The week ahead looks pretty good, minimal amounts of snow, not sure how you are coming into Ontario but you are a long way from clothing removal artists in Gorrie. I'd tell you to bring plows and a crew as well, but we're having a hard time finding something to do as it is around here, now mind you that area might have a bit more snow as the winds off the lake have probably blown all our snow to them. Right now the weather looks good for a long haul like that, have a good trip.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1446208 said:


> Next time the salt freezes in the dump I'll let my guy there chip it all out, he will learn fast not to scoop right down to the ground and pick up the wet salt and put it into the cold box.


Always warm up the box first.................

Squalls are right on time as per Cet, I had black pavment 5 min ago.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

"Chop Suey" just got requested on the edge at 645AM. Lol must be a snowplower getting tired.


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1446330 said:


> Always warm up the box first.................
> 
> Squalls are right on time as per Cet, I had black pavment 5 min ago.


Doh! Good idea they should know they are married or have a GF. Looks like you may be plowing again Markus. Was in acton at 6 and roads were all white and drifting a lil.

Speaking of snow looks like Whitney Houston had a lil too much bougger sugar last nite


----------



## CGM Inc.

getting white around here too!


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1446335 said:


> "Chop Suey" just got requested on the edge at 645AM. Lol must be a snowplower getting tired.


Was it this version? lol


----------



## cet

Kewick/Sutton got 20-25cm and we might have 7cm. We were just on the edge of it all night and lucky we missed most of it or it would have been a disaster here too.

At least it is light.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

No, but adrian is awesome


----------



## musclecarboy

Just woke up and it's pretty snow covered out there. Good thing it's Sunday


----------



## schrader

Good 15cm here, at five this morning it was snowing so hard I couldn't see the markers on the plow, 10cm in 30 minutes. I heard Barrie got 40cm overnight.


----------



## Alpha Property

16 inches of overnight snow is just silly.... I would think that that would make a typical 3/4 ton plow truck pretty much useless.

We're holding at about 6-8inches from yesterday, we just got a quick intense 1/4 inch blast for about 20min and I was getting worried. Its sunny now again but still windy.

My 1500 lost a power steering hose yesterday as my driver was pulling into his farm at the end of the night so looks like that will be a job for later today or tomorrow.

Finally the ground is frozen enough to go out and spread on the fields, and we get close to 8 inches of snow, so now we have to wait for a bit of it to melt to be able to get out and spread more paper mill waste


----------



## CGM Inc.

We blew a hydro line on a tractor.

Just as an observation the 6230 is a lot more economical vs the 6430 in fuel consumption. At least 10%!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I honestly thought the days of asking directions were gone with those cheap GPS thinggys. I just about backed into a guy in a parking lot cause he was looking for Newmarket... thought if he trapped me in the pile he would have my undivided attention. I sent him West....:realmad: Hope it wasn't one of your guys Cet. He might be late.....

I prefer nightime plowing.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Nice 10cm drop*

We just finshed cleaning up our retail accounts at 7:30 this morning when out of the blue we got blasted with 10cm in 90 minutes of LE.... and just got finshed our 2nd push on all accounts...

Now its 1:30pm and now we are getting short snow blasts about ever hour  looking like another full push tonight.... good I love LE  always makes life so interesting and so rewarding...Thumbs Up


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Too funny*



Mr.Markus;1446596 said:


> I honestly thought the days of asking directions were gone with those cheap GPS thinggys. I just about backed into a guy in a parking lot cause he was looking for Newmarket... thought if he trapped me in the pile he would have my undivided attention. I sent him West....:realmad: Hope it wasn't one of your guys Cet. He might be late.....
> 
> I prefer nightime plowing.


LMFAO... thats too funny .... and must have felt great........ ...Thumbs Up Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Wild nightlife*

Buddy of mine captured this pic at 3am this morning in front of the Stratford City Hall in the heart of the city.

Just proof of the Wild Nightlife we have here in Stratford......


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

thebeave;1446034 said:


> Nothing but rain here! Good thing I don't try to make money with the old girl lol!


Your getting your share of the snow this year I understand.payup


----------



## Mr.Markus

StratfordPusher;1446625 said:


> Buddy of mine captured this pic at 3am this morning in front of the Stratford City Hall in the heart of the city.
> 
> Just proof of the Wild Nightlife we have here in Stratford......


Is that a stray or a coyote. Bobcat...? Batman? Can't make it out.

(Kioti for JD.......) Inside joke...


----------



## chachi1984

*plow repair*

hey,
iam having trouble with my arctic plow. the plow turns left really slow, or after a while not at all. checked all lines and made sure the balls were moving in the hoses.
fluids comming out if them.
think it may be a bad valve, or maybe a spring inside the box
anyone know any service guys that work on weekends in or around , mississagua,oakville,burliington,hamilton

thanks alot


----------



## Triple L

chachi1984;1446674 said:


> hey,
> iam having trouble with my arctic plow. the plow turns left really slow, or after a while not at all. checked all lines and made sure the balls were moving in the hoses.
> fluids comming out if them.
> think it may be a bad valve, or maybe a spring inside the box
> anyone know any service guys that work on weekends in or around , mississagua,oakville,burliington,hamilton
> 
> thanks alot


make sure your getting power to the spool valve that runs that function, test light will do the trick, find out which one it is and pull it off and reinstall it and then try again...


----------



## chachi1984

ok, it seems like sometimes it will go fast for a secound then slow down, but only when i angle the plow left.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Slight chance you could have moisture in there freezing it up.for the $2 its worth a shot of methyl hydrate. Mine did that last year where it moved slow, then less and less until not at all. That's all it took to fix.


----------



## DeVries

StratfordPusher;1446625 said:


> Buddy of mine captured this pic at 3am this morning in front of the Stratford City Hall in the heart of the city.
> 
> Just proof of the Wild Nightlife we have here in Stratford......


I got them in my leaf pile that's composting out back. It's only about 400 feet from the house.


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1446517 said:


> We blew a hydro line on a tractor.
> 
> Just as an observation the 6230 is a lot more economical vs the 6430 in fuel consumption. At least 10%!


That looks like a fun and expensive job. Looks like it will be sitting on Jons site for a few more days. 
I'd say a 6430 is 20% more fuel efficient then a pick up if not more.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

ha, my site for the summer now, Stefan's for the winter. Thanks again Stefan for mobilizing so quickly. This was a site that a "franchise" had until they were let go yesterday when they broke the contract. They showed up as Stefan was finishing though! Should be an easy two months, and then a nice 7 for me!


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1446825 said:


> ha, my site for the summer now, Stefan's for the winter. Thanks again Stefan for mobilizing so quickly. This was a site that a "franchise" had until they were let go yesterday when they broke the contract. They showed up as Stefan was finishing though! Should be an easy two months, and then a nice 7 for me!


How did they break the contract? You need lots of monkeys for that site in winter. Who knows Jon maybe they will get hired back based on price. Money makes the world go round. That would suck thou.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1446819 said:


> That looks like a fun and expensive job. Looks like it will be sitting on Jons site for a few more days.
> I'd say a 6430 is 20% more fuel efficient then a pick up if not more.


How many L/ hour are you burning?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Grassman09;1446835 said:


> How did they break the contract? You need lots of monkeys for that site in winter. Who knows Jon maybe they will get hired back based on price. Money makes the world go round. That would suck thou.


They didn't show until about 6:30 last night. I also believe they screwed up every storm already.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1446839 said:


> How many L/ hour are you burning?


In what? Ford CAT Deere International Lawnmower Deere?

The Cat is a thirsty lil animal but will move a good amount. A snowwing plow would be great for it. I parked ,my Ford and plowed the Best Buy with the Cat and the 9' bucket yesterday. Its a lil hard to do 360s in the pick up.


----------



## musclecarboy

Any help is appreciated.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1446894#post1446894


----------



## R.G.PEEL

musclecarboy;1446895 said:


> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1446894#post1446894


Go to a western dealership like drive or hutchinsons. I'll pick you up and buy you a coffee, then take you back and pick it up. That way works great.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Your welcome!


----------



## doberman

Still snowing here in Durham third night in a row. 2009 Ford f-250 is in limp mode and throwing CEL. Does anyone know how to get what code is being thrown off the display? Dont have a scanner handy. I know with some Dodges you turned the key over a few times and it displays the code but not sure what to do with the ford... Any help aprreciated.


----------



## edgeair

schrader;1446394 said:


> Good 15cm here, at five this morning it was snowing so hard I couldn't see the markers on the plow, 10cm in 30 minutes. I heard Barrie got 40cm overnight.


So it was you guys that stole our 10-15 cm last night again was it? 

My seasonals thank you, but I wouldn't have been disappointed to get some snow, just to get some of the rust off the blowers and plows.... sigh


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

doberman;1446912 said:


> Still snowing here in Durham third night in a row. 2009 Ford f-250 is in limp mode and throwing CEL. Does anyone know how to get what code is being thrown off the display? Dont have a scanner handy. I know with some Dodges you turned the key over a few times and it displays the code but not sure what to do with the ford... Any help aprreciated.


Collecting now??? Where are you?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1446843 said:


> They didn't show until about 6:30 last night. I also believe they screwed up every storm already.


Just another proof of looking after things when they happen!
I always have a hard time leaving industrials for Sunday on a Friday/Saturday storm.
Not in the mood to get up on a Sunday to plow and salt if there is no storm.

Most contracts we have or I have seen say cleared after storm ends within 6 or 8 hours.
Pretty much tells you to clear same day.

The fellow even asked me on site when the snow stopped 
You should know that if you serve this area....

Thanks Jon for the opportunity! Rather work with you versus against you! :laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1446819 said:


> That looks like a fun and expensive job. Looks like it will be sitting on Jons site for a few more days.
> I'd say a 6430 is 20% more fuel efficient then a pick up if not more.


I say it's easy since it is 2 short lines with fittings on each end. Lost most of the fluid so :realmad:
Could push it over to my site that backs onto the property...


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1446850 said:


> In what? Ford CAT Deere International Lawnmower Deere?
> 
> The Cat is a thirsty lil animal but will move a good amount. A snowwing plow would be great for it. I parked ,my Ford and plowed the Best Buy with the Cat and the 9' bucket yesterday. Its a lil hard to do 360s in the pick up.


Whatd u think I was asking? Your the one saying the 6430 gets 20% better fuel economy so I'm asking how many L/ hour your buring on average...


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Hoses*



CGM Inc.;1446932 said:


> I say it's easy since it is 2 short lines with fittings on each end. Lost most of the fluid so :realmad:
> Could push it over to my site that backs onto the property...


How old a machine ? if its more then 5 years old then I would be checking all the hoses, where there is one bad one, could be another lurking... has happened to me, changed one hose and replaced 20Lt of transhift, next night I got to do it all over again on a different hose....

Look for dampness, cracks, or swelling on each hose....... lol.... ok JD... time to chime in......Thumbs Up

Fun wow......

I wouldn't push it... , I know a guy here that towed an out of fuild tractor a few hundred feet, 4 days and $4600.00 later they had his tranny back together, ran 8 hours and took the tranny out again, guess they missed a tiny piece of "O" ring and it went boom... 3 weeks to get parts.... yikes... they did the second repair for free...


----------



## CGM Inc.

StratfordPusher;1446940 said:


> How old a machine ? if its more then 5 years old then I would be checking all the hoses, where there is one bad one, could be another lurking... has happened to me, changed one hose and replaced 20Lt of transhift, next night I got to do it all over again on a different hose....
> 
> Look for dampness, cracks, or swelling on each hose....... lol.... ok JD... time to chime in......Thumbs Up
> 
> Fun wow......


1200 hours and 3 years old. 3-point hitch was rubbing against the hose.
Was from previous owner since machine is used and we never touched the 3-point hitch so far.


----------



## chachi1984

*salt*

hey,
justed wanted to know if you guys know any good deals on bulk salt in hamilton,burlington,mississauga. I usually get it for 115 for white and 128 for treated per ton at legends, seen a few deals on kijiji but too far away

thanks


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1446902 said:


> Go to a western dealership like drive or hutchinsons. I'll pick you up and buy you a coffee, then take you back and pick it up. That way works great.


It's a boss not western


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Then I'd check if your dad knows what he's doing cuz chad saus its impossible for a boss plow to not work perfectly


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1446961 said:


> It's a boss not western


Is it a joystik control or handheld?


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1446965 said:


> Then I'd check if your dad knows what he's doing cuz chad saus its impossible for a boss plow to not work perfectly


Its true LOL

I'd check your ground back at the truck frame / battery and on the pump and on the solonoid, if your sure the controllers sending power, if not swap out the solonoid and try that... The 1 part you should always have in the toolbox...


----------



## CGM Inc.

chachi1984;1446960 said:


> hey,
> justed wanted to know if you guys know any good deals on bulk salt in hamilton,burlington,mississauga. I usually get it for 115 for white and 128 for treated per ton at legends, seen a few deals on kijiji but too far away
> 
> thanks


:laughing: that is picked up at the yard I hope! Lane's on Mavis Road has good prices.
He has just white so.


----------



## DeVries

chachi1984;1446960 said:


> hey,
> justed wanted to know if you guys know any good deals on bulk salt in hamilton,burlington,mississauga. I usually get it for 115 for white and 128 for treated per ton at legends, seen a few deals on kijiji but too far away
> 
> thanks


Outdoor Equipment and supplies 85 per ton. They are in Hamilton just off of cenntenial prkwy


----------



## chachi1984

ya this is per ton at the yard , not a truckload


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1446843 said:


> They didn't show until about 6:30 last night. I also believe they screwed up every storm already.


End of winter take over. Red rover red rover we call pristine over

I'm trying to hand out another get outta town pink slip
My neighbor gets the lot plowed but they forget the loading dock every time
And it's the beer store.


----------



## CGM Inc.

chachi1984;1447021 said:


> ya this is per ton at the yard , not a truckload


Lane's is 95 at the yard I believe....we pay truck load pricing since we also get our pavers there and deal with them for 30 years


----------



## R.G.PEEL

30 yrs? How old are you cgm? I wasn't even in bagdad yet 30 yrs ago!


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1447053 said:


> 30 yrs? How old are you cgm? I wasn't even in bagdad yet 30 yrs ago!


Company is 31 years this year....I would have been 12 back then.
I know the new generation kids isn't raised with respect to wards "seniors".
I'm brought up to open the door for people and say good morning sir with a handshake.
Unfortunately North America isn't raised with a handshake in mind! 

Some also call it being a grumpy german :laughing:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

CGM Inc.;1447057 said:


> Company is 31 years this year....I would have been 12 back then.
> I know the new generation kids isn't raised with respect to wards "seniors".
> I'm brought up to open the door for people and say good morning sir with a handshake.
> Unfortunately North America isn't raised with a handshake in mind!
> 
> Some also call it being a grumpy german :laughing:


Thought you were a younger grumpy german. Lol


----------



## greywynd

R.G.PEEL;1445689 said:


> Hardly any accumulation in markham, just enough to put plows on. To look up though there's been small flurries but blowing real hard all night. Looks like a blizzard, just not much building up.
> 
> Sat day plowing is take your kid to work time. I called my guys at 7 to come start now. Got two txts right away "can I bring my boy to plow with me? Already said yes to branden, and we can only have a rider in the chevy so mark's gotta wait til next time. I remember going to work with my dad and my uncle. Was always really fun times. A hot chocolate, egg mcmuffin, and riding in the "big trucks" makes a kid feel like a million bucks. I have a bunch of nephews to start "training" in the plows next season
> 
> Happy bday Dave. You could probably take a different kid plowing with you each storm and you'd run out of winter before you ran out of kids!!


Happy Birthday Dave!! (Though it is belated, but looks like you'll be catching up on the thread sometime, don't see any posts over the weekend anyway!)

As to 'the kid'...some of you have met Darien already. Give him his Ipod or some other game and he's good for a while. He's old enough I left keys with him in the truck that if he needed to he could start it to warm it up again too. (Farm kids'll do that kind of thing!) He's generally gone with me at least once each season for a ride along, been asked a few times this year, but the chance hadn't presented itself yet.

As to the food...well, Timmie's to start, pizza for lunch, candy after plowing yesterday when we stopped to see his great grandmother, and hotdogs for dinner last night. Then some sandwiches, followed by wings, nachos and a couple gallons of pepsi today after finishing up plowing and salting. I gave him my little point and shoot today and told him to take some pics as the day went on of plowing and salting, haven't looked yet to see what he took though!

Had we been at a more open site with the skid I might have asked Grant if junior could try it out, but not at an open retail site!! However, thanks for being cool with him coming along Grant, and thanks for the lunch after work today. Was nice to see Jon for a bit too, and he even made it a few minutes here and there without the phone attached to his ear!



MIDTOWNPC;1446057 said:


> Not much time to read up but we got a good 10inches to a foot
> My residential guy has the flu and never told anyone till I called him in
> So I plowed commercial and then did resis
> Tractor played a huge role but had a hard time in places that got hard pack
> And the snow was mixed with ice pellets and almost granular
> 
> we did fine. My best guys wife is ready to have a baby and I called it last year that I would be during a big storm
> She hasn't called yet but I bet tomorrow or next
> They are saying another 5cms for us
> I'm seasonal but I'm a happy guy. We are going out tonight to clean up an make our sites looks like some of the best in town
> We are looking to land / scoup a contract for next season
> 
> Grounds guys called my buddy for some loader work. My buddy told him to lose his phone number
> Hahahhahaha. And the rent all centre is closed and it's full rate.


I thought you were joking when you said in an earlier post about having 6", there was nothing at home Saturday, and now that I'm back Sunday night, there's less than an inch in my driveway. Sounds like it really went around or at least southwest of Peterborough this round.

Jon told us today about that site that came up, sounds like someone really dropped the ball there. I suspect that someone will be getting 'a talking to' about that one at the other end of that deal.....someone won't be happy. Good deal for both Jon and you too Stefan.

All in all, as some said, it's nice to do daytime plows sometimes, and if they are going to happen, weekends are better IMO. There's still some folks that I swear, as the snow falls down, so does their IQ's, but oh well, not much you can do about them!!


----------



## B&E snowplowing

schrader;1446394 said:


> Good 15cm here, at five this morning it was snowing so hard I couldn't see the markers on the plow, 10cm in 30 minutes. I heard Barrie got 40cm overnight.


Yup we had a full 40cm sitting on the ground this morning. We got everything cleaned up, now we just getting ready to head out and check all sites, amd make sure everything is good for the morning.


----------



## Mr.Markus

b&e snowplowing;1447142 said:


> yup we had a full 40cm sitting on the ground this morning. We got everything cleaned up, now we just getting ready to head out and check all sites, amd make sure everything is good for the morning.


awesome!!!


----------



## goel

chachi1984;1446674 said:


> hey,
> iam having trouble with my arctic plow. the plow turns left really slow, or after a while not at all. checked all lines and made sure the balls were moving in the hoses.
> fluids comming out if them.
> think it may be a bad valve, or maybe a spring inside the box
> anyone know any service guys that work on weekends in or around , mississagua,oakville,burliington,hamilton
> 
> thanks alot


I heard of a guy, but have never used him. He is out of Milton and apparently carries some parts for plows including Arctic's. I put him in my phone book just in case....

John's Mobile Repair - 905 878 4765

This info is a couple years old, but you can try.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1446935 said:


> Whatd u think I was asking? Your the one saying the 6430 gets 20% better fuel economy so I'm asking how many L/ hour your buring on average...


Go pound salt.... Lots of variables to say what it gets an hour and I don't care really. :salute:


----------



## JD Dave

Thanks for the birthday wishes guys. I read back aways but I'm not reading it all. The wife and I took a last minute trip to Dominican on Thursday and just got back an tonight so I missed the snow. It was nice to get away with out the kids for once.


----------



## goel

chachi1984;1446960 said:


> hey,
> justed wanted to know if you guys know any good deals on bulk salt in hamilton,burlington,mississauga. I usually get it for 115 for white and 128 for treated per ton at legends, seen a few deals on kijiji but too far away
> 
> thanks


Not much around for pick up by the yard close to burlington. You can pay legends for 40T in advance and get a 9 percent discount.

Last I heard HBS was going to start charging an after hours pick up fee - but don`t know if that ever happened.

Make sure when you are comparing prices you are comparing all by the same weight.

ton 2000 lbs
tonne 2200 lbs (metric tonne)
yard 1400 lbs to 1600 lbs (average white but depends on mosture content)


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1447171 said:


> Go pound salt.... Lots of variables to say what it gets an hour and I don't care really. :salute:


I gotta say it... I LOVE how a 6430 gets 20% better fuel economy then a pickup yet you don't have a clue what your burning in fuel... Let's pull random fictishous numbers out of the air post them... Are you sure its not 90% better on fuel... I don't know, I kinda liked that number better LOL

You should care, successful business always know their numbers...


----------



## Mr.Markus

...and finally with some snow..... comes balance. The plowers return to some semblance of norm.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hahaha, I was about to post - and balance returns to the forum!

It just isn't right when Chad and Dave get along! Hahaha


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1447272 said:


> Hahaha, I was about to post - and balance returns to the forum!
> 
> It just isn't right when Chad and Dave get along! Hahaha


That's why I went to bed last night......didn't we talk about balance before it even came up on here  :laughing:


----------



## chachi1984

goel;1447185 said:


> Not much around for pick up by the yard close to burlington. You can pay legends for 40T in advance and get a 9 percent discount.
> 
> Last I heard HBS was going to start charging an after hours pick up fee - but don`t know if that ever happened.
> 
> Make sure when you are comparing prices you are comparing all by the same weight.
> 
> ton 2000 lbs
> tonne 2200 lbs (metric tonne)
> yard 1400 lbs to 1600 lbs (average white but depends on mosture content)


ya HBS is charging and extra 15 for after hours. plus they go by yard


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JD Dave;1447180 said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes guys. I read back aways but I'm not reading it all. The wife and I took a last minute trip to Dominican on Thursday and just got back an tonight so I missed the snow. It was nice to get away with out the kids for once.


Apparently Dave spread more salt than we did! Lol


----------



## Elite_Maint

I seen a lot of parking lots that were done after 9-10am on Saturday and the business were all open. I'm assuming those contractors won't be doing those lots next season. With barely any snow this season there is no excuse to not doing a good job.


----------



## chachi1984

I went to mississagua at 230 in the morning and there was no snow, so went back to burlington plowed a lot, then went back to mississgua untill 830 came back to burlington and plowed same lot again
prob just depends when those guys got the snow, but maybe they were pushing it a little


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

E Maintenance;1447343 said:


> I seen a lot of parking lots that were done after 9-10am on Saturday and the business were all open. I'm assuming those contractors won't be doing those lots next season. With barely any snow this season there is no excuse to not doing a good job.


On sat??? It only stopped snowing at 8:30 am in Scarborough. We were out and plowing all night and even then some of our places didn't get the second pass until noon.


----------



## greywynd

Depends on how you do the lot too. I learned long ago that if it's a daytime snow, clear part of the area close to all of the businesses first. People will park on the cleared area, then go back and finish the remaining area of the lot. Sometimes it can't be helped but to plow when things are just opening, or after they are opened, can't plow snow that isn't there yet!!


----------



## Elite_Maint

chachi1984;1447346 said:


> I went to mississagua at 230 in the morning and there was no snow, so went back to burlington plowed a lot, then went back to mississgua untill 830 came back to burlington and plowed same lot again
> prob just depends when those guys got the snow, but maybe they were pushing it a little


I'm pretty sure they were pushing it.. But if businesses open at 8-9am they have to be done before they open....I called all the guys to go out and my lots were all done. Some had to get done twice but the bottom line is that the client seen we were there. Before their business hours.


----------



## chachi1984

ya , if it was there first time at the lot then it looks bad for bussiness,
thats why we went cleared our burlington lot then came back and plowed agian.
atleast it shows you were there once already
I get where your comming from


----------



## Elite_Maint

greywynd;1447350 said:


> Depends on how you do the lot too. I learned long ago that if it's a daytime snow, clear part of the area close to all of the businesses first. People will park on the cleared area, then go back and finish the remaining area of the lot. Sometimes it can't be helped but to plow when things are just opening, or after they are opened, can't plow snow that isn't there yet!!


Yeah sometimes places just need a quick clean so the customers can park etc. But some places had 3" and I plowed the lots 6am or so..even though it was still snowing a bit cause I figure its a lot easier for ppl to drive with 1" or less then 3"+...but some lots beside places I do with the same amount of snow were plowed at 10am or so...lol


----------



## schrader

B&E snowplowing;1447142 said:


> Yup we had a full 40cm sitting on the ground this morning. We got everything cleaned up, now we just getting ready to head out and check all sites, amd make sure everything is good for the morning.


Crazy how intense the squalls were, have a brother in law that lives near the college, close to 60cm there. We had about 20-25cm by the time it cleared out in the afternoon a far cry from the 5-10 they predicted. Looks warm this week let some of it melt.


----------



## Elite_Maint

chachi1984;1447356 said:


> ya , if it was there first time at the lot then it looks bad for bussiness,
> thats why we went cleared our burlington lot then came back and plowed agian.
> atleast it shows you were there once already
> I get where your comming from


Exactly! Some were "franchise" companies and some were small guys from the area. One guy in particular I know and he loses contracts all the time because he tries to do to much + he has an attitude problem when confronted by managers etc haha


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1447290 said:


> That's why I went to bed last night......didn't we talk about balance before it even came up on here  :laughing:


I just call it the way I see it... LOL

Still laughing at grassman, 20% hahaha


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1447317 said:


> Apparently Dave spread more salt than we did! Lol


I had a few full pushes also. I like salt only events but they don't happen as much as they use to.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1447376 said:


> I had a few full pushes also. I like salt only events but they don't happen as much as they use to.


One question we all know now, don't ask Dave how many ton of salt he spreads LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1447377 said:


> One question we all know now, don't ask Dave how many ton of salt he spreads LOL


......or price or location!!! Just don't ask!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1447368 said:


> I just call it the way I see it... LOL
> 
> Still laughing at grassman, 20% hahaha


I say even more if you put fuel consumption into relation of work done.....no I won't give you a calculation since you are the smart one and figure it out on your own.

See you later.....I'm getting out of balance again...


----------



## Saliba

Triple L;1447254 said:


> I gotta say it... I LOVE how a 6430 gets 20% better fuel economy then a pickup yet you don't have a clue what your burning in fuel... Let's pull random fictishous numbers out of the air post them... Are you sure its not 90% better on fuel... I don't know, I kinda liked that number better LOL
> 
> You should care, successful business always know their numbers...


Mine uses 10L/hour. Thats in light snow and not working too hard. I have the auto mode off though on the command center, so It could go down to around 9 per hour. I filled it for the first time this winter before the last storm. Keep in mind a pick up would drive site to site so in order to compare fairly the tractor would also have to do so, and that's where the tractor would really use fuel is on the road. My tractor is not on the road.


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1447390 said:


> I say even more if you put fuel consumption into relation of work done.....no I won't give you a calculation since you are the smart one and figure it out on your own.
> 
> See you later.....I'm getting out of balance again...


I guess your throwing your Zen Chi balance out of wack HAHAHAHA
I was asking a question to grassman off his quote, love how you always get so mad at me when I start chirping Grassman...


----------



## JD Dave

Saliba;1447419 said:


> Mine uses 10L/hour. Thats in light snow and not working too hard. I have the auto mode off though on the command center, so It could go down to around 9 per hour. I filled it for the first time this winter before the last storm. Keep in mind a pick up would drive site to site so in order to compare fairly the tractor would also have to do so, and that's where the tractor would really use fuel is on the road. My tractor is not on the road.


10l per hour is what I figure our equipment burns as a whole. We fill out of our bulk tank on the pickup which is 160 gallons so it's rough math. If your filling up at the service station it's easy for you to figure.


----------



## G.Landscape

Well although my nights had its issues....I had a good laugh when I saw the competitions Steiner falling out of the back of their truck.

One of the ramps broke and left the machine stuck on the back lip of the truck. Being the nice guy I am I offered to help but they already called someone. Turned out I new the guys from highschool.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1447254 said:


> I gotta say it... I LOVE how a 6430 gets 20% better fuel economy then a pickup yet you don't have a clue what your burning in fuel... Let's pull random fictishous numbers out of the air post them... Are you sure its not 90% better on fuel... I don't know, I kinda liked that number better LOL
> 
> You should care, successful business always know their numbers...


Here is a thought, you worry about running your business and I'll worry about mine. For you yes its 110% better actually.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1447482 said:


> Here is a thought, you worry about running your business and I'll worry about mine. For you yes its 110% better actually.


Haha whatever u say chief


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The more important question here is are we talking net? Or gross?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Damnit, I was going to make that joke, then thought... Issue dead, don't bring it up again... Damn you Grant!


----------



## greywynd

Gross or net, are you referring to Dave's salt again?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1447514 said:


> Damnit, I was going to make that joke, then thought... Issue dead, don't bring it up again... Damn you Grant!


LOL I thought of it this morning but didn't want to beat a dead horse..........errr giraff. Looks like it's gonna stick around for a bit..:laughing:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol, I just texted him "Jon, joke about that NOT dead joke, I got you a gift" his response "an economics textbook?" Exactly right! I have a brand new copy of 'intermediate microeconomics' left over from school. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1447582 said:


> Lol, I just texted him "Jon, joke about that NOT dead joke, I got you a gift" his response "an economics textbook?" Exactly right! I have a brand new copy of 'intermediate microeconomics' left over from school. Lol


As a one man operation I could use that book.......LOL. Jon might need Macro.....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol have that one too. Maybe a good christmas gift next year? Baby steps!


----------



## adamhumberview

chachi1984;1447021 said:


> ya this is per ton at the yard , not a truckload


Torcan Waste sells salt at Kennedy and Courtney Park.

6435 Danville

$84.00 Ton by the scale


----------



## schrader

That's less than what I am paying for full loads delivers to my shop. What are you guys paying for thaw rocks, one of my competitors switch over this year, says he is paying $100.00 per tonne delivered here, thats not much more than what I am paying for clear. Considering switching over seems to work well.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just finished reading Tucker Max's book 'I hope they serve beer in hell'. I used to read his blog when I was in school but had no idea he took it any farther. Its funny stuff. If you don't know what I'm talking about, they sell it at chapters and you can also see it online at www.tuckermax.com


----------



## cet

schrader;1447924 said:


> That's less than what I am paying for full loads delivers to my shop. What are you guys paying for thaw rocks, one of my competitors switch over this year, says he is paying $100.00 per tonne delivered here, thats not much more than what I am paying for clear. Considering switching over seems to work well.


Who are you buying your salt from Cory?


----------



## rooferdave

heres a snow story

http://news.ca.msn.com/world/emergency-food-flown-into-stranded-european-towns


----------



## schrader

cet;1448087 said:


> Who are you buying your salt from Cory?


Local trucker hauls direct from Goderich $92.00 per tonne, or Sutherlands in Owen Sound $85.00 per tonne but it tends to be finer and watered down more then the stuff that comes direct from Goderich.


----------



## mrmagnum

Anybody hear of these trailers or this company? My buddy who does lawn and snow wants to buy from this guy but was asking for an opinion. Thanks. http://london.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...rs-all-sizes-lowest-prices-W0QQAdIdZ297517153


----------



## Triple L

Do u guys think the grounds too frozen to grind some stumps?
Never done it in the winter before...


----------



## schrader

Triple L;1448523 said:


> Do u guys think the grounds too frozen to grind some stumps?
> Never done it in the winter before...


The grinder should chew through the frozen ground just as easy as a stump, might be a little harder to clean up.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Nope*



Triple L;1448523 said:


> Do u guys think the grounds too frozen to grind some stumps?
> Never done it in the winter before...


Saw our local guy stumping this morning... cause less turf damage when the ground is frozen I would think, carbide teeth wouldn't have a problem with frost ...IMO


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1448663 said:


> Saw our local guy stumping this morning... cause less turf damage when the ground is frozen I would think, carbide teeth wouldn't have a problem with frost ...IMO


Cool, I never really put much thought into it, figured I could until I went and looked at the job this morning and the ground is pretty hard LOL but what you guys said makes sense so I'll let it rip...

Thanks guys


----------



## Elite_Maint

schrader;1448333 said:


> Local trucker hauls direct from Goderich $92.00 per tonne, or Sutherlands in Owen Sound $85.00 per tonne but it tends to be finer and watered down more then the stuff that comes direct from Goderich.


Where i buy my salt I pay $90 picked up....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

my wife left me two small bags of chocolates and a card. not heart chocolates, real candy bars and things I like. the card was nice too. 

don't forget your sweatheart today boys. they might say its not important but it is to them
if you forget, you wont be doing much plowing :laughing:

I actually got to haul snow last night. 10 Triaxel loads out of one site. It was nice and my first time really hauling a decent amount rather then relocating by bucket.


----------



## cet

schrader;1448333 said:


> Local trucker hauls direct from Goderich $92.00 per tonne, or Sutherlands in Owen Sound $85.00 per tonne but it tends to be finer and watered down more then the stuff that comes direct from Goderich.


That's not that bad to Collingwood. I agree when you get it direct it is better salt then that which has been handled a few times.
The salt I get from Canadian is pure white where the salt I get from Salt Depot seems to have a brown colour to it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

MIDTOWNPC;1448814 said:


> my wife left me two small bags of chocolates and a card. not heart chocolates, real candy bars and things I like. the card was nice too.
> 
> don't forget your sweatheart today boys. they might say its not important but it is to them
> if you forget, you wont be doing much plowing :laughing:
> 
> I actually got to haul snow last night. 10 Triaxel loads out of one site. It was nice and my first time really hauling a decent amount rather then relocating by bucket.


Good call. I had to go to bobcaygeon early this morning. The other half of ppm has my back though. Got some roses set aside for me to grab on the way home so I can pay the toll! Looks like a full heavy plowing event for me tonight and salt everywhere.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

at first I was like... what forecast are you looking at.... then I realized!!! hahaha


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Don't worry Jon, I'm supplying the salt tonight. Won't cost you anything. Just regular, not the green kind (I hope).


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1448844 said:


> Don't worry Jon, I'm supplying the salt tonight. Won't cost you anything. Just regular, not the green kind (I hope).


I think he means table salt from the shaker.....


----------



## Triple L

you guys are too funny....

Somebody come pick up these snowblowers... $3000 for 2 of them... That's a deal of a lifetime!

Also a 20' 102" deckover with 2-5000lb dexter axles, all aluminum with less then 4,000 km's on it, mint condition... $5995

Bring this stuff home to your wife for valentine's LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

I really want to need those blowers for that price.

What's up with the trailer? Not what you expected?


----------



## Triple L

Come pick everything up Tomarrow!!!

Buying a trailer before purchasing a loader wasnt the best thought out decision I've ever made hows that sound... The trailers awesome and everything I wanted and needed................. Before I bought a loader.


----------



## snowplowchick

Triple L;1448878 said:


> Come pick everything up Tomarrow!!!
> 
> Buying a trailer before purchasing a loader wasnt the best thought out decision I've ever made hows that sound... The trailers awesome and everything I wanted and needed................. Before I bought a loader.


How wide is your blower? What horsepower needed to run it? Two identical blowers?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

"How wide is your blower" lol giggidy


----------



## DeVries

Triple L;1448864 said:


> you guys are too funny....
> 
> Somebody come pick up these snowblowers... $3000 for 2 of them... That's a deal of a lifetime!
> 
> Sorry man I got your message the other day but they are just not wide enough for what I need. A great deal though.


----------



## G.Landscape

R.G.PEEL;1448927 said:


> "How wide is your blower" lol giggidy


Its not polite to ask a lady her weight.......


----------



## Triple L

snowplowchick;1448889 said:


> How wide is your blower? What horsepower needed to run it? Two identical blowers?


The lucknow blowers are both 58" wide, can be run on 25-50hp machines, both have power chute up and down and side to side, both have backdrag edges, both have all poly cutting edges... 2 idential snowblowers... just perfect to fit down a sidewalk and but still efficent enough to do larger area's such as driveways...

They came off a 3720 and a 3520, 35hp was more then enough and we never bogged the 44hp 3720 more then a hundred rpm... 30hp would be plenty but there built good enough to run on higher hp machines as well


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Mr.Markus;1448873 said:


> I really want to need those blowers for that price.


Im thinking the same thing. Damn thats a good deal. Will you part them. I may consider one of them.


----------



## GMC Driver

I think I could give one a good home...


----------



## Triple L

I'd do $1750 a piece or $3,000 for both of them...

And you can come down here with out a trailer and for an extra $5995 take home a sick trailer with your new snowblower(s) LOL


----------



## chachi1984

anyone puting down any salt tonight/tommorow morning. or is it just a waste


----------



## Alpha Property

i just came back from a quick salt run, it was a little greasy where the snow started to collect


----------



## chachi1984

Alpha Property;1449013 said:


> i just came back from a quick salt run, it was a little greasy where the snow started to collect


do you usually put salt down on days like this??
iam saying like full lot , not just like sidewalks


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

chachi1984;1449007 said:


> any puting down any salt tonight/tommorow morning. or is it just a waste


 Im going for a drive shortly. Will probably dust a few properties, most of which are in burlington.


----------



## CGM Inc.

kind of in the same boat, we do some checks and touch-ups. Just too close to say stay in bed.


----------



## goel

We are rolling already to get done at a decent hour after the touch ups


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1448864 said:


> you guys are too funny....
> 
> Somebody come pick up these snowblowers... $3000 for 2 of them... That's a deal of a lifetime!
> 
> Also a 20' 102" deckover with 2-5000lb dexter axles, all aluminum with less then 4,000 km's on it, mint condition... $5995
> 
> Bring this stuff home to your wife for valentine's LOL


I'm in the same boat, I really want them for that price, but just to narrow for what I need, like my wife keeps sayin " I need 8 more inches" :laughing:


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1448823 said:


> That's not that bad to Collingwood. I agree when you get it direct it is better salt then that which has been handled a few times.
> The salt I get from Canadian is pure white where the salt I get from Salt Depot seems to have a brown colour to it.


I think draglam puts a mist of clearlane juice to keep the white salt loose. It has the lightest mint green color at times.


----------



## Triple L

ff1221;1449043 said:


> I'm in the same boat, I really want them for that price, but just to narrow for what I need, like my wife keeps sayin " I need 8 more inches" :laughing:


Adding wings would be an extremely easy and cheap fix to the issue and would be no big deal to get your extra 8", wouldnt cost more then some plate steel, and a welder...


----------



## cet

chachi1984;1449007 said:


> anyone puting down any salt tonight/tommorow morning. or is it just a waste


Full salt run for us. Once you have had a slip and fall you realize it's better to salt then not.


----------



## Alpha Property

chachi1984;1449019 said:


> do you usually put salt down on days like this??
> iam saying like full lot , not just like sidewalks


my places that require salt are sidewalks, loading areas and handicapped spots only, so they get done as close to a zero tolerance I can get.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Some places around here are turning whiteish 
Still light snow rain mix


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1448983 said:


> Im thinking the same thing. Damn thats a good deal. Will you part them. I may consider one of them.


I don't have work for 1, let alone 2. I have a old blower for the kubota that hasn't been used in 12 years, and really without a cab I won't use it anytime soon.:crying:Not really a rural machine. The deal is great though. I am surprised that Chad still has them.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1449074 said:


> Some places around here are turning whiteish
> Still light snow rain mix


Thanks for heads up. I guess I should go take the salt truck for a drive.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I just got in from droping a 1/4 yard before it got too wet. We are going to see whats up at 3am. I always say go in these situations, but I am learning to be patient now and go a little closer to when a freeze up will happen. I hate wasting salt, but Chris is right, one is all it takes to kill you.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1449093 said:


> I just got in from droping a 1/4 yard before it got too wet. We are going to see whats up at 3am. I always say go in these situations, but I am learning to be patient now and go a little closer to when a freeze up will happen.


Is there actually something happening your way or are you guys still talking about Valentines day ....."Salting"!!!?


----------



## cet

Your a funny man Mr. Markus.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1449105 said:


> Your a funny man Mr. Markus.


It was Jon that set that one up...I just took a swing.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

ha, she was actually with me! But no, it was Clearlane, and there is nothing funny about Clearlane.

We are doing a special dinner Friday, we didn't feel like fighting for a seat in a restaurant tonight.


----------



## chachi1984

I just went to one place and put some salt down on sideways,handicap area and front of store, some areas were a little slippery


----------



## orenlasko

Hi. I'm not sure if this is the place but I'll ask anyways. Wife leased and Infiniti ex35 6 mo ago. Thing is its too small for our needs and wonder if anyone wants to take over the lease. I got pics and such. It's got 8k on it and total for the lease is 96k. Monthly spend is 733 tax in. I'll chip in some $$$ to make it interesting. If it matters it's got the Journey and Premium pkgs. it's black on black and is a great car just too small for us. Cheers.


----------



## CGM Inc.

City of Oakville is out pretty heavy. Major roads are all salted.


----------



## doberman

Still lightly snowing in Oshawa/Whitby. Precip hasn't really stopped at all since yest morn. Kinda getting cranky. Unfort a full salt run for us. Things are freezing up. I said it before and I'll say it again - I think its going to be a fight to get paid with some of the clients who don't understand how this works. They just see rain yest, and then +4 later today. They don't see that tricky icy haze that glazed over in between.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

doberman;1449187 said:


> Still lightly snowing in Oshawa/Whitby. Precip hasn't really stopped at all since yest morn. Kinda getting cranky. Unfort a full salt run for us. Things are freezing up. I said it before and I'll say it again - I think its going to be a fight to get paid with some of the clients who don't understand how this works. They just see rain yest, and then +4 later today. They don't see that tricky icy haze that glazed over in between.


I would give em a heads up about that after the first salt, guage their reaction. Im mostly on contract so there is no hassle about to salt or not. Just came back from a S run, getting ready for maybe 5cm coming on Thursday. But I do agree the average person doesnt know smick about icing up. We have one particular park lot which due to poor design got everything draining off the lawns onto the sidewalk and onto the pavement. If we have a mild spell then the water is still running off even though temps drop. They are supposed to park their vehicles in a overnite park area however they think theres nothing to do and you always get vehicles in the way. Other people will say. Oh you had a easy winter so far... What!!!!!!!!! the trigger is one inch, we are responsible for ice control, on sidewalks, pavement etc. Always up a night 2 to 4 to check the lots and walks. You get dumn things like a janitor dumping his pail of water right on the sidewalk and it freezes flat like a skating rink.We are kinda in a lull right now after a solid 6 week snow/ice operation. Dont like the lull to much though cuz we will probably pay the price come March.


----------



## Triple L

Just hit my "that was easy button" LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1449104 said:


> Is there actually something happening your way or are you guys still talking about Valentines day ....."Salting"!!!?


I was hoping for salt only event but things didnt materialize. It's good Jon is getting more patient as there is no sence prematurely salting if you can wait it out.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1449192 said:


> Just hit my "that was easy button" LOL


Famous last words.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1449192 said:


> Just hit my "that was easy button" LOL


Fastest full salt run ever for me, with the gate practically closed, I could use a whole winter of those.payup.


----------



## Triple L

So who's gonna be sayin "that was a steal" when they come get those snowblowers and or the aluminum deckover?


----------



## snowplowchick

Triple L;1449254 said:


> So who's gonna be sayin "that was a steal" when they come get those snowblowers and or the aluminum deckover?


Tempted to buy the blowers because that is a great deal, but the yard looks like an episode of hoarders with equipment/blowers already, and your blower is too narrow for my needs. 

Good deal for someone.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Have to buy a toy tractor to make them fit....


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Same here*



snowplowchick;1449267 said:


> Tempted to buy the blowers because that is a great deal, but the yard looks like an episode of hoarders with equipment/blowers already, and your blower is too narrow for my needs.
> 
> Good deal for someone.


Same here, great deal but I really don't need one that small, let alone 2 of them......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1449320 said:


> Have to buy a toy tractor to make them fit....


I like how you snuck that one in there. :laughing:


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1449320 said:


> Have to buy a toy tractor to make them fit....


I guarantee you I'm not the first one to say the kids size tractors can make more money then your ego size tractors, except even now Deere dosent even make one that big LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

Doh!!!...........LOL


----------



## snowplowchick

CGM Inc.;1449320 said:


> Have to buy a toy tractor to make them fit....





MIDTOWNPC;1449354 said:


> I like how you snuck that one in there. :laughing:


You know what they say, size matters. 

I sold an old, ugly, rusty Lucknow blower last year on Kijiji for slightly less than you want for that newer blower. Surely you can get more on kijiji.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Know what would look great on that shiny aluminum trailer? My S185! Lol. Someone should buy it too. Its on kijiji now, but I need to get it back to the shop to stick on the new decals and take some pics. But anyone with some extra cash looking for a new toy, give me a shout.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1449320 said:


> Have to buy a toy tractor to make them fit....


I'm not sure if Chads tractor had pedals or not. LOL


----------



## Landcare - Mont

*Ugh!*

Who'd have thought a winter in Québec could be so utterly boring! The only saving grace is that we often get lots of snow in March or even April. We don't need "lots" but 5-10 cms every week from now to the end of the season would be lovely, could even handle 10-15 if we had to.

Remind me of this post when we get the 40-50 cm snowfall in April and I'm crabbing.


----------



## cet

snowplowchick;1449380 said:


> You know what they say, size matters.
> 
> I sold an old, ugly, rusty Lucknow blower last year on Kijiji for slightly less than you want for that newer blower. Surely you can get more on kijiji.


I think I would take a good operator with a smaller piece of equipment. But unfortunately I don't have experience in that field.


----------



## Triple L

I should also mention, each snowblower was $5400 new and 1 is 1 season old the other is 2 seasons old... 5400 new selling for 1500 now... Extensions would be easy to put on if extra width is needed...


----------



## A Man

Triple L;1449790 said:


> I should also mention, each snowblower was $5400 new and 1 is 1 season old the other is 2 seasons old... 5400 new selling for 1500 now... Extensions would be easy to put on if extra width is needed...


I've never seen you so eager to sell something, what are you planning on buying that you want this money for is the real question.......


----------



## Triple L

I'm just sick of seeing them around and taking up space... Time to cut my looses and see them go down the road


----------



## goel

Beautiful Freezing Rain waring in effect for some of us comming up. Looks like another salt run tonight.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

goel;1449811 said:


> Beautiful Freezing Rain waring in effect for some of us comming up. Looks like another salt run tonight.


You really think its going to be that bad?


----------



## chachi1984

suppose to start raining around 3am but its +1


----------



## Triple L

Lynden-Jeff;1449852 said:


> You really think its going to be that bad?


Hows the new liquid system working out Jeff?


----------



## goel

All forecasters are calling for it. Can't take the chance not to be out with the liability.

Some of it might depend on the individual parking lots. I will have trucks out - if they do nothing I am ok with paying for the coffee, gas and hours for the peace of mind.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;1449868 said:
 

> Hows the new liquid system working out Jeff?


Good although I haven't had much time to use the direct spray truck. Just got new nozzle today to up the output. Ill try and get some pics. The prewetting system on the salter is great.


----------



## G.Landscape

Anyone Need some dump body trucks?? Boss is itchin for some new Cab-overs but would like to get rid of existing trucks first....

95 GMC 3500 Cab-Chassis only
2000 F550 Aluminum dump, boss 9'2" v , snow ex salter

Looks like maybe some iffy weather tonight but probably clear up as soon as the sun rises. I see salt in my near future


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Lmao*



cet;1449732 said:


> I think I would take a good operator with a smaller piece of equipment. But unfortunately I don't have experience in that field.


LMAO Thumbs Up Thumbs Up Thumbs Up

When I was younger I once dated a gal that was 6'6", she told size didn't matter so I think I will buy one of Chads under-endowed blowers... just cause I can and prove her right.. lol


----------



## chachi1984

Lynden-Jeff;1449852 said:


> You really think its going to be that bad?


just watched CP24 and they said that the warning is for waterloo,hamilton and could happen in burlington, starting at 3am-9am then turing to rain.
they said depending on where you are


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Pre-wet*



Lynden-Jeff;1449885 said:


> Good although I haven't had much time to use the direct spray truck. Just got new nozzle today to up the output. Ill try and get some pics. The prewetting system on the salter is great.


What make of pre-wet system do you have ? and what are you using as spray if you don't mind sharing?

Was looking into a system for myself..

Thanks Al


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Freezing rain*



chachi1984;1449894 said:


> just watched CP24 and they said that the warning is for waterloo,hamilton and could happen in burlington, starting at 3am-9am then turing to rain.
> they said depending on where you are


TWN say Freezing rain for 1-4am for us..... then changing to rain... yippee $$$ in the bank


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1449890 said:


> Anyone Need some dump body trucks?? Boss is itchin for some new Cab-overs but would like to get rid of existing trucks first....
> 
> 95 GMC 3500 Cab-Chassis only
> 2000 F550 Aluminum dump, boss 9'2" v , snow ex salter
> 
> Looks like maybe some iffy weather tonight but probably clear up as soon as the sun rises. I see salt in my near future


Is he looking at buying Mitsu's?

I'd be skeptical... One of my customers has a few sprinters and 1 new Mitsu... They had a rental for about a week while the mitsu was away... I dont know what went wrong with it but the sprinters never seem to break down and that truck being gone for a week didnt look very good... I'd almost bet it had something to do with the emissions


----------



## JD Dave

StratfordPusher;1449891 said:


> LMAO Thumbs Up Thumbs Up Thumbs Up
> 
> When I was younger I once dated a gal that was 6'6", she told size didn't matter so I think I will buy one of Chads under-endowed blowers... just cause I can and prove her right.. lol


She was just being polite.


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1449915 said:


> Is he looking at buying Mitsu's?
> 
> I'd be skeptical... One of my customers has a few sprinters and 1 new Mitsu... They had a rental for about a week while the mitsu was away... I dont know what went wrong with it but the sprinters never seem to break down and that truck being gone for a week didnt look very good... I'd almost bet it had something to do with the emissions


We already have 2, 1 Mitu and 1 Hino. They have been great for us in comparison to fords/gmc...lower fuel and maintenance costs.

Actually looking at the Isuzu NPR. Same style [email protected] is using for maintenance. Not crew cabs though. They also have very high GVR for their size which will be great.

I probably won't be able to convince you to change your ways, but this is our route.

This style....i think you may be confused with sprinter vans


----------



## snowplowchick

StratfordPusher;1449891 said:


> LMAO
> 
> When I was younger I once dated a gal that was 6'6", lol


Wow. And you didn't feel... inadequate? :whistling:


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1449930 said:


> We already have 2, 1 Mitu and 1 Hino. They have been great for us in comparison to fords/gmc...lower fuel and maintenance costs.
> 
> Actually looking at the Isuzu NPR. Same style [email protected] is using for maintenance. Not crew cabs though. They also have very high GVR for their size which will be great.
> 
> I probably won't be able to convince you to change your ways, but this is our route.


Clintar runs nothing but mitsu's...

I'm actually the biggest hino fan on plowsite I bet LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1449934 said:


> Clintar runs nothing but mitsu's...
> 
> I'm actually the biggest hino fan on plowsite I bet LOL


 Keep your fingers crossed and you'll need more then 1 of them for next winter.


----------



## G.Landscape

Chad you may be wrong on that one. I know it doesn't seem to happen often but I am pretty sure they are Isuzu


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1449961 said:


> Chad you may be wrong on that one. I know it doesn't seem to happen often but I am pretty sure they are Isuzu


I'll bet you $100... I'm positive, just saying...


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Well the pic on this website: http://www.clintar.com/FranchiseOpportunities.aspx is a GMC lol


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

StratfordPusher;1449895 said:


> What make of pre-wet system do you have ? and what are you using as spray if you don't mind sharing?
> 
> Was looking into a system for myself..
> 
> Thanks Al


I have two systems. Both are custom built. The first is a 50 gal pre-wet system on my salt truck that sprays the salt and has 2 triple Tee-jet nozzles that spray the ground if I need some extra ice melting capacity. The second is a 250 Gal 12v system with a boomless fan nozzle that covers about 15 ft across. puts down roughly 7 GPM. We spray 30% calcium chloride but will most likely switch to a brine/calcium mix next year.


----------



## Triple L

Lynden-Jeff;1449986 said:


> Well the pic on this website: http://www.clintar.com/FranchiseOpportunities.aspx is a GMC lol


And prehistoric as well...


----------



## greywynd

If you were going to go Hino Chad, would you have to special order a SRW unit?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Lynden-Jeff;1449986 said:


> Well the pic on this website: http://www.clintar.com/FranchiseOpportunities.aspx is a GMC lol


Did anyone watch their video? Terrible line trimming technique!!!!! Right annoyed me!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Pristine PM ltd;1450024 said:


> Did anyone watch their video? Terrible line trimming technique!!!!! Right annoyed me!


Id fire one of my guys for trimming like that.


----------



## cet

I have a W5500, one of Sunshine's old trucks. Parts are real expensive and nothing is ever in stock. I will say it is great on fuel and we have a 4.4 yard hydraulic salted mounted on the frame and there is no way you can over load it. The landscape body is way better then pulling a trailer.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1450024 said:


> Did anyone watch their video? Terrible line trimming technique!!!!! Right annoyed me!


I couldnt watch for 9 minutes...

Internet is beyond dead slow tonight...


----------



## G.Landscape

Lynden-Jeff;1449986 said:


> Well the pic on this website: http://www.clintar.com/FranchiseOpportunities.aspx is a GMC lol


Google tells me GMC Cab overs are Isuzu trucks. In Canada they were branded GMC while in the states/rest of world they were branded Isuzu.

Where my money Chad??payuppayup


----------



## Triple L

U think I don't know that..... I'll have a picture for u this morning

I'm talking Clintar kitchener, I don't care about any other one, I hope we were on the same page about that...


----------



## A Man

Triple L;1450247 said:


> U think I don't know that..... I'll have a picture for u this morning
> 
> I'm talking Clintar kitchener, I don't care about any other one, I hope we were on the same page about that...


I can't believe someone from clintar hasn't chimmed in on this yet, maybe there not allowed to post on public forums, but if they were they would be 100 dollars richer, Chad is 100% correct, you can buy breakfast this morning.


----------



## schrader

Anyone else seeing freezing rain ice pellets mixed with some snowstarting here, of course it just before the morning rush have to make the call soon to salt


----------



## goel

You can see distinguished wheel tracks on the roads/p-lots in milton now. Guys tell me freezing rain / snow / pellets in guelph.

Glad to be more than 1/2 done already.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Ice*



goel;1450253 said:


> You can see distinguished wheel tracks on the roads/p-lots in milton now. Guys tell me freezing rain / snow / pellets in guelph.
> 
> Glad to be more than 1/2 done already.


Lots of freezing rain here in Stratford, sanding everything and everywhere this morning... Thumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave

I think were getting off lucky south of the 401 as it seems to be just rain.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I went out and pretreated at 2:30am...I really didn't like the timeline on radar. Looks like it's moving off in the next 1/2 hour or so, I'm heading out now to do another check cause I worry with freezing rain events. Stay safe guys.....


----------



## cet

Snowing pretty hard here right now.


----------



## ff1221

Full on rain event here along the lake shore.


----------



## GMC Driver

Plus 2 and rain here...


----------



## GMC Driver

Now plus 7 here, and in the last half hour gravel is icing over. Must be that phenomenon of pulling the cold out of the ground - trucks have left for gravel lots.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That phenomenon cost me a slip and fall in Jan, and it better not happen here again!!! Do you guys remember that happening much in the past?


----------



## DeVries

Pre salt last night was definitly the right call. It looks like most contractors either slept in or hope that it will melt soon.


----------



## snowplowchick

I slipped at my Starbucks this am. Didn't see a grain of salt. Clintars


----------



## TLG99

DeVries;1450348 said:


> Pre salt last night was definitly the right call. It looks like most contractors either slept in or hope that it will melt soon.


Yep, in hind-sight, a pre-salt last night would have been the right call.

Rain with very minimal freezing started at about 4:30am, creating slippery surfaces between 5am until 9am. Above zero and no issues since.

We scrambled to salt priority places and problem areas and I think (hope) we made the right call, although a pre-salt last night would have been the safest decision. No complaints (or worse) thus far, lets hope it stays that way.

I agree most contractors around here did nothing on this one, even the larger commercial plazas were left untouched. Ironically, I have noticed a few guys bombing around laying salt now that everything is just wet with plus temps all day. Sorry boys, horse is already out of the barn,lol.


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1450145 said:


> Google tells me GMC Cab overs are Isuzu trucks. In Canada they were branded GMC while in the states/rest of world they were branded Isuzu.
> 
> Where my money Chad??payuppayup


You think a GM diesel guy dosent know anything about GM and Izuzu LOL

So here's your picture, by you doing research and saying where's my money that most defentially means you accepted the bet of $100 which I now won with this picture where you can clear as day see FUSO and the Mitsu logo on the crewcab clintar cabover which you said your boss is wanting to buy just not crewcab...

So I guess its my turn, Payup payup



A Man;1450248 said:


> I can't believe someone from clintar hasn't chimmed in on this yet, maybe there not allowed to post on public forums, but if they were they would be 100 dollars richer, Chad is 100% correct, you can buy breakfast this morning.


I think G. Landscape will be taking us out to country boy tomarrow morning, I'll pay for your breakfast and he can give me $100 so I guess I'll gross $100 on the deal and net about $80 just so Jon can understand LOL

I guess LO is letting their members talk on public forums again by the looks of it


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1450412 said:


> So here's your picture, by you doing research and saying where's my money that most defentially means you accepted the bet of $100 which I now won with this picture where you can clear as day see FUSO and the Mitsu logo on the crewcab clintar cabover which you said your boss is wanting to buy just not crewcab...


Wow did you drive down there and take a picture.....you just wasted the $100 in gas, haha.

Can we set up a monthly billing cycle.....slow winter....


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Yes Folks We Have A Winner*



Triple L;1450412 said:


> You think a GM diesel guy dosent know anything about GM and Izuzu LOL
> 
> So here's your picture, by you doing research and saying where's my money that most defentially means you accepted the bet of $100 which I now won with this picture where you can clear as day see FUSO and the Mitsu logo on the crewcab clintar cabover which you said your boss is wanting to buy just not crewcab...
> 
> So I guess its my turn, Payup payup
> 
> I think G. Landscape will be taking us out to country boy tomarrow morning, I'll pay for your breakfast and he can give me $100 so I guess I'll gross $100 on the deal and net about $80 just so Jon can understand LOL
> 
> I guess LO is letting their members talk on public forums again by the looks of it


Yes Folks We Have A Winner.... congrats... Thumbs Up. I should get my blower delivery free now  and buy you lunch at McD's..lol


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1450424 said:


> Wow did you drive down there and take a picture.....you just wasted the $100 in gas, haha.
> 
> Can we set up a monthly billing cycle.....slow winter....


Your on salary who are you kiddin'


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Chad would spend $500 to prove a $100 bet. Lol if he argues, that's just par for the course. If he puts up money on it, he's right. I wonder how much those giant cheques they give at ceremonies cost? That'd make a good pic. Now payup! Nobody likes a welcher!!!


----------



## G.Landscape

R.G.PEEL;1450443 said:


> Lol if he argues, that's just par for the course. If he puts up money on it, he's right. I wonder how much those giant cheques they give at ceremonies cost?


I hate learning lessons the hard way...haha. If I spend $90 to get a giant cheque printed does that mean I only need to pay out $10??


----------



## Triple L

bets are always paid out in cash...


----------



## schrader

Country Boy mmmm thats making me hungry, been a while since I have been there. 

We had a mix of ice pellets and some rain this morning, not real slippery but enough to warrant salting. Most guys around here did nothing, the old it's going to melt crap. Don't know how some of them can get away with it, We salted everything, I am not getting sued over a couple hundred dollars in salt.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Country boy gtg?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Grants just bored!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1450466 said:


> bets are always paid out in cash...


I bet you an aluminum trailer they're not.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1450511 said:


> I bet you an aluminum trailer they're not.


You know you've always wanted an aluminum deckover float trailer...

$5800 and its yours


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1450514 said:


> You know you've always wanted an aluminum deckover float trailer...
> 
> $5800 and its yours


My wife would kill me if I bought more for behind than I have infront.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Bored? I wish! I was suppposed to be bored today, was looking forward to it til a customer called and said "how quick can you get here with a saw and jackhammer? We need to break a trench in this concrete." At 10:00. Unfortunately customer is my dad.... No getting out of that.

Only took a couple hours but I learned some things. 
1) I'm still strong enough to manually carry large blocks of concrete floor outside to the bin. 
2) Its been a long time since I've done it and I get extremely out of breath. I'm becoming the bich I make fun of everyone else for being! Lol 

Still planning on being bored tomorrow so COUNTRY BOY GTG. Chads buying. He can afford it! Easiest brown note I've seen anyone make!


----------



## Triple L

Country boy at 7:00... Its one heck of a drive for breakfast grant LOL

G. landscape said I'm gonna have to buy his coffee for getting him out of bed so early LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

With a 100 like that, that's an easy purchase!


----------



## G.Landscape

"Brown note" would be too easy I think it may be a group a blue notes.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Go to the bank and take it out in change! Lol. Its not welching and it'd be funny to see!

I read a news story about a guy that was pi$$ed about his taxes so he got the $$ in nickels and pi$$ed on them then delivered payment. Because urine is sterile, it is actually not a biohazard, and thus not illegal to do! Very funny.


----------



## Triple L

I think most of us would need atleast a 33k single axle to deliver our tax money in nickles LOL can you imagine that!


----------



## G.Landscape

R.G.PEEL;1450566 said:


> Go to the bank and take it out in change! Lol. Its not welching and it'd be funny to see!


That was my thinking....hahaha


----------



## greywynd

R.G.PEEL;1450534 said:


> Bored? I wish! I was suppposed to be bored today, was looking forward to it til a customer called and said "how quick can you get here with a saw and jackhammer? We need to break a trench in this concrete." At 10:00. Unfortunately customer is my dad.... No getting out of that.
> 
> Only took a couple hours but I learned some things.
> 1) I'm still strong enough to manually carry large blocks of concrete floor outside to the bin.
> 2) Its been a long time since I've done it and I get extremely out of breath. I'm becoming the bich I make fun of everyone else for being! Lol
> 
> Still planning on being bored tomorrow so COUNTRY BOY GTG. Chads buying. He can afford it! Easiest brown note I've seen anyone make!


So much easier to do it my way, I admit I'm fat, lazy, and out of shape....(and sadly, starting to seem to be on the older side on many jobs compared to the past). I try to make sure that I'm not afraid of the physical stuff though either.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm. Gonna fight the aging process a bit longer before admitting defeat.


----------



## A Man

Triple L;1450540 said:


> Country boy at 7:00... Its one heck of a drive for breakfast grant LOL
> 
> G. landscape said I'm gonna have to buy his coffee for getting him out of bed so early LOL


Early??? I remember those days back in college.

See you at 7 tomorrow gentlemen, only thing better than an country boy breakfast is a free country boy breakfast.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

There is some law that states you can't pay someone in a currency with a quantity larger then 26...


From wiki 

Legal tender of Canadian coinage is governed by the Currency Act which sets out limits of: 

*40 dollars if the denomination is 2 dollars or greater but does not exceed 10 dollars; 
*25 dollars if the denomination is 1 dollar; 
*10 dollars if the denomination is 10 cents or greater, but less than 1 dollar; 
*5 dollars if the denomination is 5 cents; 
*25 cents if the denomination is 1 cent. 

Retailers in Canada may refuse bank notes without breaking the law. According to legal guidelines, the method of payment has to be mutually agreed upon by the parties involved with the transactions. For example, convenience stores may refuse $100 bank notes if they feel that would put them at risk of being counterfeit victims; however, official policy suggests that the retailers should evaluate the impact of that approach. In the case that no mutually acceptable form of payment can be found for the tender, the parties involved should seek legal advice.




Interesting fact of the day.


----------



## Mr.Markus

You are just a "Wealth" of knowledge.....


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;1450623 said:


> There is some law that states you can't pay someone in a currency with a quantity larger then 26...
> 
> From wiki
> 
> Legal tender of Canadian coinage is governed by the Currency Act which sets out limits of:
> 
> *40 dollars if the denomination is 2 dollars or greater but does not exceed 10 dollars;
> *25 dollars if the denomination is 1 dollar;
> *10 dollars if the denomination is 10 cents or greater, but less than 1 dollar;
> *5 dollars if the denomination is 5 cents;
> *25 cents if the denomination is 1 cent.
> 
> Retailers in Canada may refuse bank notes without breaking the law. According to legal guidelines, the method of payment has to be mutually agreed upon by the parties involved with the transactions. For example, convenience stores may refuse $100 bank notes if they feel that would put them at risk of being counterfeit victims; however, official policy suggests that the retailers should evaluate the impact of that approach. In the case that no mutually acceptable form of payment can be found for the tender, the parties involved should seek legal advice.
> 
> Interesting fact of the day.


Hmmm, if I'm thinking right, that means that all coins when rolled, would be smaller than those limits, except pennies and twoonies, the largest and smallest coin denominations.

I have seen some companies state with their policies that they will accept coins of larger amounts, 'if' they are rolled, or other statements to that effect. Few years back I almost took in ajar of loose pennies to pay a bill in protest, carried it in and all, but held back when I was tempted to dump it on the counter. Two reasons, one, not being completely sure of the law regarding that, and two, figuring that a company with deep pockets and lawyers would likely somehow come back to me someway in the long run. I did get my point across to the individual that I had an issue with, and their boss, so it was still worth it.


----------



## G.Landscape

I would assume those numbers refer to loose change. Not rolled coins. I don;t think I have ever paid more then 10$ in change, and that usually involved toonies and loonies for the bulk.


----------



## greywynd

I'm sure it does, but some companies likely can use that as an extension to rolled coins as well. I bet there are some people out in the world that would pay for a larger purchase or bill with rolled change. Doesn't have the same impact/statement if it's in protest of some sort, but someone still has to carry it.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1450511 said:


> I bet you an aluminum trailer they're not.


We should do lunch again,


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Agreed. Breakfast at 7 is a little early/far for me tomorrow. An upcoming lunch with Jon's "I hope she doesn't pick my card" face is a good idea.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Can't make either...have to take down some trees and find someone to clean the house before I pick up my wife at the airport in the evening. (She cleaned before she left but you wouldn't know it....)


----------



## schrader

Ya I would have to leave before 5am to make it, likely will be out doing some salting in the AM. Enjoy I am hungry just thinking about it.


----------



## ff1221

If it's in Kitchener I could probably make a lunchtime GTG

On edit, not tomorrow but in the near future.


----------



## rooferdave

on the topic of paying in small bills, I had a supplier back in thr 90's and out client missed a 75,000.00 stage payment on a job, called the supplier and told them the payment woulf be 2 weeks late and would she prefer a certified cheq? she said no just bring cash, not thinking the bill was almost 8 thousand! Any how paid her at 4:30 on a friday afternoon in loose two dollar bills and asked for a reciept, took 5 people a while to count it and she got hell from her boss, I' post pics later, funny thing is people in the industry still talk about it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I had an old guy pay me for a new computer one time at the dinner table as he rummaged thru the freezer for his bag of corn
Where he pulled out some "cold hard cash". I think he was a farmer 

I have accepted a bag of toonies before. Just count them in stacks like at the casino

Only once have I ever got a thousand doller bill. Now at the store we never see cash it's all
Electronic even my tenants are now even doing direct deposit for the rents.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I had a lawyer pay for a complete front yard/driveway in 20s. We were in his home office and he would open an envelope, pull out blocks of 20s with elastics on them, count them, and when he ran out he would open a different drawer, grab another envelope and start again!


----------



## greywynd

When I was a teenager I worked for my grandfather during the summer, he repaired/sold farm tractors and machinery. One time I was asked to deliver a tractor and some equipment, and was told the customer would be paying me when I dropped it off. 

This was about '89, and I was 17. Customer (I believe a doctor of some kind) paid for it in cash, about $8000. A few hundreds and fifties, mostly twenties. I had both front pockets full of paper. Get back to my grandparents, go to give my grandfather the cash, and he tells me to hang on to it, we were heading to town for groceries etc, and we'd go to the bank. Talk about being a bit nervous walking around as a kid with that kind of cash on me!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

chad walked aroun like that at 11 he was makin so much dough. At 12 he had had a all aluminum deck over wagon to deliver papers with


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;1451258 said:


> chad walked aroun like that at 11 he was makin so much dough. At 12 he had had a all aluminum deck over wagon to deliver papers with


Big difference in who the dough belonged to though!!

I think someone is in a good mood today with a little jab like that one. House renos must be going really well!

Speaking of paper routes, the only one I had consisted of 12 papers, maybe 14-15 in summer with a few cottagers added in, and I had to bike or walk about 3-3.5 miles. (I could shorten it a little in summer by passing through a farm field.) Physically it was likely the best shape I was ever in, been all downhill since then!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

And now that aluminum deckover can be yours for onluy 5700$!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

house renos on hold. We had lots of snow. 
Moving snow and even hauling. Now more for sat
Also lots of computers to fix. I'm just well rested again that's all
I'm just jokin with chad cause I use to be a little hustler as a kid. Car washes $3 
in my driveway with armor all. that way I could get a pop chocolate bar and a few games of 
Mortalkombat or ninjagaden at the arcade. Lol. Don't ever bet me at a game or Mortalkombat 
Hahahhahaha. I feel old


----------



## R.G.PEEL

You are old Dean! When I was little my dad used to take me get pizza and play those games, but it was mortal kombat 2!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I sucked at those games. I always picked the green guy who was electrical in Street Fighter, and just spent the whole time "electrical"! haha


----------



## greywynd

Aww crap, the games I played were PacMan and Space Invaders. And if anyone's looking, fairly certain there's still a Commodore 64 packed away at my parent's place!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Interesting...... You chose the 7 ft tall ugly character....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

hahaha. When we were in Vegas we stumbled across an arcade hiding inside the Luxor. 
It was some good times for an hour or so cause they had some serious classics. 

Cet is thinking.... Pong? Space invaders? 
JD will say He was too busy chasin lasses


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahaha, PONG is and always was the shi t

Can't beat tetris either.


----------



## snowplowchick

Intellivision ruled for me. My rich neighbours had Atari and colecovision. 

I love weekend snow.

It's not snowing AND there aren't any arguments today. What gives?


----------



## G.Landscape

My only argument is the un-godly hours Chad has Breakfast.....

....final delivery was in a crumpled zip-lock bag....haha


----------



## snowplowchick

G.Landscape;1451298 said:


> My only argument is the un-godly hours Chad has Breakfast.....
> 
> ....final delivery was in a crumpled zip-lock bag....haha


Did you go to a self carwash and cash a twenty just to spite him? Ha ha that's funny, his pillow will be lumpy


----------



## G.Landscape

Got it at the bank, they teller gave me a werid look when I asked, told her I lost a bet and she just laughed. 

Do I need a better reason then spite?


----------



## Triple L

I gotta admit, it sure wasn't too classy but it was good to meet with you and thanks for following thru on the bet...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1451331 said:


> I gotta admit, it sure wasn't too classy but it was good to meet with you and thanks for following thru on the bet...


I think you should be happy he paid. In my eyes it really wasn't even a bet by what I read. Make sure you save that money for me.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1451356 said:


> I think you should be happy he paid. In my eyes it really wasn't even a bet by what I read. Make sure you save that money for me.


LOL It wasn't a bet of consequence... I still don't know, Gm?, fuso? mitsi? WTF? Maybe I just don't care.

Anybody want some firewood? !! Ash, black walnut, you'll have to move it, cut it up, split it and season for a year. Free!!! What a deal. Cheaper than making a bet! Free!!! 
I might be too sore to help Won't know till tomorrow.


----------



## greywynd

Firewood is something that I'm hoping to get away from in time. Sometimes what seems like a good idea at the time isn't. Win some, lose some, and learn some.


----------



## G.Landscape

Never heard much about firewood sales, seems most people are switching to gas fire places and the people who are still putting work into building wood fire usually have a source of free wood from their uncle/brother/friends wifes sister. IMO

I have lost worse bets... That's stories for another day...


----------



## Mr.Markus

My 2 fireplaces are propane. I will not have trouble getting rid of it, it's like currency out this way. You start a chainsaw and a bunch of neighbours are "What're you doing with the wood?" If their willing to put in the work I give it to them free, but I probably won't stack it in their basement. The longer I have to look at it, the faster it moves somewhere else. There's a menonite here that lives in the woods and makes a little money selling firewood to neighbours but with the amount I have he'll be all year with his horse and buggy cleaning it up.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*HLA forks*



R.G.PEEL;1451271 said:


> And now that aluminum deckover can be yours for onluy 5700$!!


Got to try out Chad's new HLA forks this morning.... they work good  got to see his deckover trailer as well.... great deal on that trailer... surprized nobody has popped on that yet.....if I had some snow cash I would buy it in a minute.....

Thanks Chad for great deal on the under-endowed blower, will try and put it to use and not get teased too much...... think if I painted it yellow it would look bigger then it is.....?


----------



## mrmagnum

EC 's updated forcast is calling for 5-10 cm here for tomorrow. Both TWN and Accuweather show a lot less. I guess it is wait and see


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1451286 said:


> hahaha. When we were in Vegas we stumbled across an arcade hiding inside the Luxor.
> It was some good times for an hour or so cause they had some serious classics.
> 
> Cet is thinking.... Pong? Space invaders?
> JD will say He was too busy chasin lasses


Ha Ha, I have kids older then some of you so I do know what pong is. In my day it was caps. Talking about getting paid in cash. I was working for a contractor and we were building a house for a farmer. There were 3 draws of $20,000 cash. The first one comes on a Friday night. The contractor gets this envelope that seems pretty thin. He opens it to find 20 $1,000 bills. Well these are pretty useless so he asks him if the next time he goes to the bank if he could get $50's and $100's. Farmers response, that didn't come from the bank. LOL It is true all farmers are broke and underpaid. His wife used to bring us something for a snack in the afternoon everyday and when we worked Saturday's she used to bring us all a full breakfast around 10am. I have to say one of the nicest people I have met while working.


----------



## cet

mrmagnum;1451449 said:


> EC 's updated forcast is calling for 5-10 cm here for tomorrow. Both TWN and Accuweather show a lot less. I guess it is wait and see


Accuweather is useless. But we are at 5-10 also. Most likely because one of the brokers went away for the weekend.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

5 to 10 here too

I love the term farmers use. Cash crop


----------



## schrader

Ya wtf, yesterday was a chance of flurries, this morning it's 2-4cm now 5-10. Was realy hoping for no snow on the long weekend my condos are packed. Hope for a quick plow and pound some salt to them.


----------



## cet

schrader;1451517 said:


> Ya wtf, yesterday was a chance of flurries, this morning it's 2-4cm now 5-10. Was realy hoping for no snow on the long weekend my condos are packed. Hope for a quick plow and pound some salt to them.


I knew it was going to snow as soon as I was told one of my guys was going away.

It is also going to snow Feb. 23. Another one of the guys is going to Florida that day plus I was given gold tickets to the Leaf game that night. Plowing that night for sure.


----------



## Alpha Property

Lucky us were still 1-3 for Niagara, Ec says 2cm starting 2-3 am switching to rain and plus 3 around 10am


----------



## schrader

That's usually how it works, not the end if the world considering how little I have done, but it would be nice to have one weekend with no snow.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1451527 said:


> I knew it was going to snow as soon as I was told one of my guys was going away.
> 
> It is also going to snow Feb. 23. Another one of the guys is going to Florida that day plus I was given gold tickets to the Leaf game that night. Plowing that night for sure.


I'm pretty sure I can get that night off if you can't use them.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1451582 said:


> I'm pretty sure I can get that night off if you can't use them.


My daughter came home today for a week. When she saw them she asked if she could take Evan. I'm pretty sure I've lost my ticket whether it snow's or not.


----------



## grandview

How long/far from Buffalo to Peterborough?


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1451592 said:


> My daughter came home today for a week. When she saw them she asked if she could take Evan. I'm pretty sure I've lost my ticket whether it snow's or not.


Those are $2 tickets if you hawk em aren't they....


----------



## cet

grandview;1451593 said:


> How long/far from Buffalo to Peterborough?


4 hours give or take.

Face value is $203, crazy price IMO


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1451592 said:


> My daughter came home today for a week. When she saw them she asked if she could take Evan. I'm pretty sure I've lost my ticket whether it snow's or not.


At least you know they'll appreciate it.


----------



## A Man

I love going to leaf games, I'm to cheap to spend the money but fortunately our suppliers are usually good for 5 or 6 pairs a season. Someday some seasons tickets would be awesome.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

A Man;1451621 said:


> I love going to leaf games, I'm to cheap to spend the money but fortunately our suppliers are usually good for 5 or 6 pairs a season. Someday some seasons tickets would be awesome.


Looks like I need to start buying from who you buy from!


----------



## chachi1984

TWN say starting at 3am what time u guys starting if u need to have lot cleaned by 8am. 
i was thinking about leaving at 5:30 with 1 truck and send another to another site


----------



## rooferdave

grandview;1451593 said:


> How long/far from Buffalo to Peterborough?


buffalo- toronto via qew about 1.5 hours,maybe a bit less. Depending on day or time of day the trick is to not get caught in toronto traffic, the wrong move there can cost 2hrs, there is don valley or 427 to get to 401 then from there you are about 1 hr 45 min to peterborough which is 401 to 35/115, (40 mins) then 115 into peterborough, I think best place for fuel is "gasoline alley" think its about 15 mins north of the 401 on 35/115, the 5th wheel in bowmanville is not a bad place to stop and grab a bite on the way


----------



## doberman

mrmagnum;1451449 said:


> EC 's updated forcast is calling for 5-10 cm here for tomorrow. Both TWN and Accuweather show a lot less. I guess it is wait and see


Weather network radar is showing the cell way down to the southwest, and it doesn't even look like it will hit us to be honest here in Toronto area. Intellicast is only calling for snow "showers". Conflicting reports from 680 and environment Canada however.... 5-10cm????? Still trying to make sense of this. I dont like the morning salt rush but to lay ahead of time is a gamble if we get nadda.


----------



## goel

cet;1451527 said:


> It is also going to snow Feb. 23. Another one of the guys is going to Florida that day plus I was given gold tickets to the Leaf game that night. Plowing that night for sure.


NOOOOOOOO Snow on the 23rd. Unless something happens in the next few days naturally my wife is scheduled to have a little baby boy that morning.......


----------



## greywynd

rooferdave;1451641 said:


> buffalo- toronto via qew about 1.5 hours,maybe a bit less. Depending on day or time of day the trick is to not get caught in toronto traffic, the wrong move there can cost 2hrs, there is don valley or 427 to get to 401 then from there you are about 1 hr 45 min to peterborough which is 401 to 35/115, (40 mins) then 115 into peterborough, I think best place for fuel is "gasoline alley" think its about 15 mins north of the 401 on 35/115, the 5th wheel in bowmanville is not a bad place to stop and grab a bite on the way


Actually gas right in Peterborough area is cheaper, we've been running 5-10 cents/litre cheaper than Toronto for the last year or so. Usually I can fill here, head to the city, and back without filling, unless I'm there a few days without getting back home.

The last few times I ate at that 5th wheel I was less than impressed. Food was either cold, or dried out, or just lacked flavour of any sort. Been a year or so since I last stopped though. Coming this way Grandview?


----------



## By-The-Lake

Pristine PM ltd;1451281 said:


> I sucked at those games. I always picked the green guy who was electrical in Street Fighter, and just spent the whole time "electrical"! haha


Got hooked on playing Street Fighter 2 back in the day. I used to hang out at an arcade at Yonge & Bloor and play after work. I think the electrical guy was called Blanka. The character I used to play was Dhalsim - good times


----------



## JD Dave

When we went to Disney last Sept they had Galaga in the hotel arcade. My boys were pretty upset that I could kick there but butt. The best part was it was only $0.50 and the game would last 30 min.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I just watched a commercial specifically telling nunavut natives to wear condoms! Lol. Prime for a tosh.0 "is it racist?" Segment?


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1451694 said:


> I just watched a commercial specifically telling nunavut natives to wear condoms! Lol. Prime for a tosh.0 "is it racist?" Segment?


Why you don't think they should? Isnt the sea ice decreasing and seals are decreasing in numbers and then you have the japs that kill whales for "research" but we are only doing research on there eyes so the rest we will sell for tuna to captain highliner with his fish from china but packaged in Newfoundland there fore its made in Canada.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Grassman09;1451729 said:


> Why you don't think they should? Isnt the sea ice decreasing and seals are decreasing in numbers and then you have the japs that kill whales for "research" but we are only doing research on there eyes so the rest we will sell for tuna to captain highliner with his fish from china but packaged in Newfoundland there fore its made in Canada.


Son, did you drink your dinner tonight? Or were you deprived of oxygen at some point? That was the most nonsensical string of BS that has no coherent point. Just sayin.


----------



## Ant118

Radar looks like its coming toronto's way. Maybe will get some decent amount lol.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*5cm*

5cm already down here in Stratford, another 30 minutes and we will should be in the clear
skies again... off too work.... Thumbs Up

Its heading your way GTA.......


----------



## Elite_Maint

Looks like after 7:30-8am or so the snow passes right over us...


----------



## orenlasko

Downtown Toronto and just south of 401/dvp is snowing real hard now. I'd say we got 1-2cm already in the last 30-45 min. And it's not letting up for another hour or so more. It's a very small system but it's packing a wicked punch. 5cm no problem when its done... Oh btw temps downtown are +1-2c now.


----------



## CGM Inc.

full plow...


----------



## Triple L

Full pull...


----------



## CGM Inc.

....some are just salting  6cm on ground but I guess +3 is tempting to just salt.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Yeah it had some punch!!!...full plow for me in Toronto..


----------



## greywynd

Not even a flake until I passed 35 heading west!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Stopped here now, about 6 cm. Momma nature still looks a little angry going by sky colour. Maybe a couple more flakes to come.


----------



## Alpha Property

maybe a cm in niagara, plus 1 rite now


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Coming down again. Now THIS is winter!


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1451821 said:


> ....some are just salting  6cm on ground but I guess +3 is tempting to just salt.


I was shaking my head going by a few places this morning with the guys just putting salt down. We anti-iced everything hoping for 2 cm but we got a nice push out of it.


----------



## G.Landscape

We were definitely full plow, thru a little salt on each lot, but the warm temps basically melted the rest anyway.


----------



## Elite_Maint

G.Landscape;1451881 said:


> We were definitely full plow, thru a little salt on each lot, but the warm temps basically melted the rest anyway.


Yeah same here...full plow and little salt...


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Full pull*

Full pull here as well this morning, found a new use for my Ebling when I blew a pump motor
out of one of my Boss plows this morning.... worked great with a chain to lift my dead plow
so I could strap it and take her home....


----------



## Triple L

Were u able to sell your other backblade Al?


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1451868 said:


> I was shaking my head going by a few places this morning with the guys just putting salt down. We anti-iced everything hoping for 2 cm but we got a nice push out of it.


Some untouched places are water now! We put salt down just to hopefully get through the nite.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

StratfordPusher;1451932 said:


> Full pull here as well this morning, found a new use for my Ebling when I blew a pump motor
> out of one of my Boss plows this morning.... worked great with a chain to lift my dead plow
> so I could strap it and take her home....


Al, that must have been a typo. I think you meant a different brand broke. Boss plows never ever ever break. Just ask chad... Lol sorry to hear about carnage, but its not a real seaosn without SOME repairs.


----------



## CGM Inc.

raining! wtf!


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1451951 said:


> Al, that must have been a typo. I think you meant a different brand broke. Boss plows never ever ever break. Just ask chad... Lol sorry to hear about carnage, but its not a real seaosn without SOME repairs.


How many years has Chad had a Boss plow?


----------



## cet

We have 10cm and still snowing. Started late for us but it is supposed to go until 5pm.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1451963 said:


> We have 10cm and still snowing. Started late for us but it is supposed to go until 5pm.


We got about the same...I didn't get in till 1am from the airport last night and it was clear, looked out at 4:00..plowable event and I was up from 3the previous morning. I am going for a nap.


----------



## chachi1984

full plow put a little salt down, but after it warmed up everything was gone


----------



## grandview

It was a mini Blizzard about 6am for about an hour.All melted by 8am.

Anyone know of a breakfast place at Niagara on the Lake? And not to far from the clock tower.


----------



## adamhumberview

full plow.. minimal salt..

truck 101- flat tire
truck 102- brake line burst.. still drove it back to the shop from downtown t.o
truck 103- plow lights completely shattered after hitting a pothole
truck 107- worn out bearing on salter snapped chain right off

my personal truck- caught an edge on a site.. ripped about 5sq ft of top coat of asphalt off.. and left blizzard wing with it 

at least the mechanic has something to do on tuesday!


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1451956 said:


> How many years has Chad had a Boss plow?


LOL grants gotta say something because in 3 years all I've done is 1 solonoid and he's been threw what 2 fully rebuilt plows, how many pumps and cylinders on his "best plow in the world" LOL

Anything electric will break but other then that I don't think there's a more solid pickup plow on the planet then Boss


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Nope*



Triple L;1451935 said:


> Were u able to sell your other backblade Al?


Nope, will sell it in the fall, unless you want to trade for a deckover... lol


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Typo*



R.G.PEEL;1451951 said:


> Al, that must have been a typo. I think you meant a different brand broke. Boss plows never ever ever break. Just ask chad... Lol sorry to hear about carnage, but its not a real seaosn without SOME repairs.


Nope, afraid to say BOSS blades do wear out and break once in a while. Have run this Boss 8.2 Vee blade for 8 years and through some heavy winters and this is the first pump motor
since new.... venture to say, try that with your Westerns,,,,,


----------



## schrader

Good 10cm+ here, always fun plowing in the middle of the day on a long weekend, going to salt a bit after dinner and hope thats it for the weekend. Looks mild next week.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Triple L;1452047 said:


> LOL grants gotta say something because in 3 years all I've done is 1 solonoid and he's been threw what 2 fully rebuilt plows, how many pumps and cylinders on his "best plow in the world" LOL
> 
> Anything electric will break but other then that I don't think there's a more solid pickup plow on the planet then Boss


4th year on the 10 ft snoway with NO issues. Nothing at all. Ready for new cutting edges but not a single part replaced. I've got legs to stand on when teasing.

Rev breaks. No denying that, but it moves far more snow and also has paid for my truck and itself and then some at a total cost of $11 000 in 4 years.... Still a money maker in my books. Total cost of repairs on it: $700 out of my pockets.


----------



## Triple L

And about 200 hours in downtime


----------



## StratfordPusher

*What a night*



adamhumberview;1452043 said:


> full plow.. minimal salt..
> 
> truck 101- flat tire
> truck 102- brake line burst.. still drove it back to the shop from downtown t.o
> truck 103- plow lights completely shattered after hitting a pothole
> truck 107- worn out bearing on salter snapped chain right off
> 
> my personal truck- caught an edge on a site.. ripped about 5sq ft of top coat of asphalt off.. and left blizzard wing with it
> 
> at least the mechanic has something to do on tuesday!


WOW, that sounds like a whole bunch of little headaches all rolled into one night..... looked
at buying a Blizzard once..... checked out a dealer once a few years back after a big snow here and was amazed by the number of plows with broken wings etc. he had sitting in his lot waiting for repairs...

Needless to say, I was not impressed.... Like Chad says.... BOSS, best plow on the market for pick-ups... with almost 10 years running them I have to tend to agree....and also given the fact that BOSS is out selling Western season after season speaks for its self...

Hope your next outing goes better.... payup


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Yikes*



Triple L;1452068 said:


> And about 200 hours in downtime


YIKES, .... don't like the sounds of that.... it would have been long gone in the scrap bin 
if it was mine...

Does it bring back good memories for you Chad ????


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Triple L;1452068 said:


> And about 200 hours in downtime


18.5 hrs. But who's counting? Right! I am. Lol kept a log of everything that happened and what it took to get it fixed. Only 2.5 hours of missed plowing though.

Keep in mind I've always said it has issues. You said and I quote "just buy a boss, then you won't break down". Anything that moves nreaks. Just gotta get my jabs in. Lol 
Problems or not, Rev is Still my favourite plow. And the preference of anyome who has plowed with me as far as operating it. That's excluding maintaining it.


----------



## snowplowchick

adamhumberview;1452043 said:


> truck 101- flat tire
> truck 102- brake line burst.. still drove it back to the shop from downtown t.o
> truck 103- plow lights completely shattered after hitting a pothole
> truck 107- worn out bearing on salter snapped chain right off
> 
> my personal truck- caught an edge on a site.. ripped about 5sq ft of top coat of asphalt off.. and left blizzard wing with it!


Wow. That's a lot of repairs. lol

I got a flat tire(sharp rock embedded), thank goodness for duals 

The zeroes looked like heroes at about noon, couldn't tell who plowed and salted, just salted or didn't bother at all


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Not bade*



R.G.PEEL;1452074 said:


> 18.5 hrs. But who's counting? Right! I am. Lol kept a log of everything that happened and what it took to get it fixed. Only 2.5 hours of missed plowing though.
> 
> Keep in mind I've always said it has issues. You said and I quote "just buy a boss, then you won't break down". Anything that moves nreaks. Just gotta get my jabs in. Lol
> Problems or not, Rev is Still my favourite plow. And the preference of anyome who has plowed with me as far as operating it. That's excluding maintaining it.


Seems it works better then Chad thinks, or perhaps wishes. Thumbs Up

I really liked the look of the REV and thought it looked really well built, it was a real shame that
they dropped the ball the first season on the fixes ....


----------



## Triple L

Chad dosent think or wish, he knows... We'll just leave it at that... You can't tell Grant nothing nor can you tell me nothing LOL its almost like a ford and chevy thing... Just the funny part is we all agree on Dodge LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

They still have a ways to go too. This years and the one chad had look the same but literally every part has been redesigned stronger. They aren't the same plow. If they'd have done a test program instead of just their private facility they could have solved it all without makoing enemies with contractors who bought the original. The contractor series is comparable to the boss in price and performance and has proved extremely reliable. I like boss plows, I just like busting chad's balls more!


----------



## greywynd

I've only had an hour or so running Grant's Rev, comparing it to the only Boss I've ran (an 8' 2" V) it will definitely out plow it. 

I give Chad and Grant both credit though, they've thought 'outside the box' and have got equipment that makes them more productive, one the Rev, one the Ebling.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think I might win the prize for biggest expense from today.


----------



## greywynd

Ouch! Was the plow on too, or just the truck? Did the airbags go off? Last, I hope there wasn't any 'people damage'!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

no, airbags didn't go off, and no plow on, which was a vary good thing. That might have tweaked the frame. I think airbags sensors are off when you install the plow maybe?? Not sure on that one.

He is ok, just a bit shook up. Site checking at 5am.


----------



## Triple L

What did he hit? A car? It was slick with that snow this morning...

Hope u got the new vehicle replacement insurance and cash that in...


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Ouch*



Pristine PM ltd;1452159 said:


> I think I might win the prize for biggest expense from today.


Ouch ! hope nobody was hurt.....

Found ya a good replacement if your looking.... this babe could handle a plow and a crash....

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...etroit-Allison-auto-tranny-W0QQAdIdZ339823665


----------



## greywynd

Now that I can see it on the computer, it doesn't look as bad as I thought, looks like both fenders are okay, same with the hood. 

If the rad support didn't get too badly damaged it can likely be fixed/pulled out enough to get things fixed up. The biggest thing will be making sure that any wiring in and around that area or in behind didn't get nicked/damaged etc, as that may not show up now, but 5 years from now after corrosion's set in. 

Still sucks though.....


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

This winter in the tropics sucks .... saw all the snow to the north here not a flake. Temps look pittifull for Feb and continue the warm trends of fall to spring like winter season.

My Snoway Mega is going to need a cutting edge before long. Only repar this season was to replace a plug on the pump to controler wiring harnes, broke off during summer months. Other than that the plow has been a+ for me. Plan on another next season plus another truck with a matching Snow Ex 8500 again. This way no matter what both trucks are 100% completly interchangable.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1452189 said:


> What did he hit? A car? It was slick with that snow this morning...
> 
> Hope u got the new vehicle replacement insurance and cash that in...


I don't think there going to write off a truck that is less then 5k to fix unless I'm missing something.


----------



## greywynd

That's why I asked about the airbags. If they deploy, often (not always though) they are a write off. 

As it is, looks like the impact was above the frame rails, so frame should be okay still. Grill, rad, intercooler, AC exchanger, bumper, some trim, and maybe the rad support. Of course there's likely some more plastic in behind there that will need replacing. 

The ideal thing would be to get a bit lucky and find a side/rear impact victim at a wrecking yard.

The one downfall of having new vehicles, not much selection in the used parts department!


----------



## JD Dave

You can tell Jon wasn't driving it as the drivers door is totally yak free.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1452265 said:


> You can tell Jon wasn't driving it as the drivers door is totally yak free.


:laughing:Can always rely on you to lighten the mood.

That sucks Jon.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1452159 said:


> I think I might win the prize for biggest expense from today.


New grill Rad inter cooler oil cooler trans cooler headlights blizzard mount and you are good to go. That should be fun dealer or whoever install all those coolers and lines. Wasn't fun on my dodge and the ford looks even worse for space.

I'll take your truck for $20'000


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1452259 said:


> I don't think there going to write off a truck that is less then 5k to fix unless I'm missing something.


If u pay the extra couple bucks for the new vehicle replacment insurance they're suppost to... Any accident and you get a new truck...


----------



## cet

adamhumberview;1452043 said:


> full plow.. minimal salt..
> 
> truck 101- flat tire
> truck 102- brake line burst.. still drove it back to the shop from downtown t.o
> truck 103- plow lights completely shattered after hitting a pothole
> truck 107- worn out bearing on salter snapped chain right off
> 
> my personal truck- caught an edge on a site.. ripped about 5sq ft of top coat of asphalt off.. and left blizzard wing with it
> 
> at least the mechanic has something to do on tuesday!


That's why plowing prices need to go up. Things brake and that's a fact of life.

I hope you put down more then a little salt. Everything went to a sheet of ice as soon as the temp fell.


----------



## cet

Triple L;1452345 said:


> If u pay the extra couple bucks for the new vehicle replacment insurance they're suppost to... Any accident and you get a new truck...


Chad that's not the way mine works. Mine is if you write the truck off in the first 2 years they give you a new truck instead of the depreciated value of your truck. With all the extra's on Jon's truck it would be cheaper to fix his then flip everything over.


----------



## cet

grandview;1452039 said:


> It was a mini Blizzard about 6am for about an hour.All melted by 8am.
> 
> Anyone know of a breakfast place at Niagara on the Lake? And not to far from the clock tower.


I think you didn't get an answer because Niagara on the Lake is where the rich go. Most of us have only window shopped there.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1452348 said:


> Chad that's not the way mine works. Mine is if you write the truck off in the first 2 years they give you a new truck instead of the depreciated value of your truck. With all the extra's on Jon's truck it would be cheaper to fix his then flip everything over.


I didn't realize it had to be completly written off... But I'm sure in the fine print it says that somewhere lol... Its something you hope never happens anyways...


----------



## cet

Triple L;1452354 said:


> I didn't realize it had to be completly written off... But I'm sure in the fine print it says that somewhere lol... Its something you hope never happens anyways...


They always get their money back. I wouldn't even put that through insurance with as many trucks as Jon owns. 
As bad as it sounds 5K would be cheap in the long run.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We should be able to get the parts used or not OEM for around 2500. The Mount is fine, it is just bad looking. Overall it looks worse then it is, and is mostly pop off pop on stuff. 

Yes, JD is correct, no yak no Jon


----------



## Triple L

While your at it Colour match the black fenders and throw some alcoa's on there and that truck will be *****in' and you'll wanna drive it everywhere Jon LOL...


----------



## snowplowchick

Triple L;1452363 said:


> While your at it Colour match the black fenders and throw some alcoa's on there and that truck will be *****in' and you'll wanna drive it everywhere Jon LOL...


Is that going to make him more money?
You'd have to have way too much money, or need to use a truck for a daily driver if adding stuff like that crosses your mind on a work truck.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, na, cheap as possible.

I do agree that we should have got the aluminum rims off the bat though, but I believe it was a pricey option.


----------



## Triple L

snowplowchick;1452371 said:


> Is that going to make him more money?
> You'd have to have way too much money, or need to use a truck for a daily driver if adding stuff like that crosses your mind on a work truck.


People who think like you are funny... Will it make him more money... Absolutly! When u pull up at a customers house to do a landscape job with a *****in' truck... Not over the top, just real nice, you can and will be able to charge and get more money for the job over someone that rolls up in a dinosaur 98' f350 with rusty steel wheels with a steel body that's half rust from all the scratches... Most people plan on keeping things for about 10 years... Years 3-10 the aluminum body and wheels and bits of chrome will more then pay for themselfs in company image and resale on the truck and less maintenace and overall pricing you can get... Maybe someday when I'm bigger I'll understand LOL


----------



## cet

There is a trucking company up here called Kitching. He is everywhere so I'm sure all you guys have seen the trucks. They are all decked out and usually spotless. Most of his guys drive in their socks and keep their boots in a cardboard box. You notice his trucks and remember the name.

When I see a nice salt truck go by I do look for the name and remember who it is.

If you have the money for the few extra's and that's what you want it will most likely pay off in the end. If you show up with nice equipment and organized that is usually how most of your life is. If your truck is a piece of junk or at least looks like one I bet your house looks the same.


----------



## ff1221

cet;1452383 said:


> There is a trucking company up here called Kitching. He is everywhere so I'm sure all you guys have seen the trucks. They are all decked out and usually spotless. Most of his guys drive in their socks and keep their boots in a cardboard box. You notice his trucks and remember the name.
> 
> When I see a nice salt truck go by I do look for the name and remember who it is.
> 
> If you have the money for the few extra's and that's what you want it will most likely pay off in the end. If you show up with nice equipment and organized that is usually how most of your life is. If your truck is a piece of junk or at least looks like one I bet your house looks the same.


My house looks worse, I live in my equipment!


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1452352 said:


> I think you didn't get an answer because Niagara on the Lake is where the rich go. Most of us have only window shopped there.


When he mentioned the Clock Tower I assumed he was taking the Delorean and flux capacitor....and going back to his own time. Lunch would be better, midnite is late....


----------



## cet

ff1221;1452386 said:


> My house looks worse, I live in my equipment!


One of my friends used 3 garbage bags to clean the garbage out of his Tahoe one spring before we took it on holidays golfing.
I went to his house 1 day to pick up my 2 man post hole auger from his garage and couldn't find it, I actually had to look for it.

I thought twice before making that comment but some people are comfortable living like that.


----------



## snowplowchick

Triple L;1452378 said:


> People who think like you are funny... Will it make him more money... Absolutly! When u pull up at a customers house to do a landscape job with a *****in' truck... Not over the top, just real nice, you can and will be able to charge and get more money for the job over someone that rolls up in a dinosaur 98' f350 with rusty steel wheels with a steel body that's half rust from all the scratches... Most people plan on keeping things for about 10 years... Years 3-10 the aluminum body and wheels and bits of chrome will more then pay for themselfs in company image and resale on the truck and less maintenace and overall pricing you can get... Maybe someday when I'm bigger I'll understand LOL


I like nice trucks, I just don't understand how modifying a perfectly nice newer work truck, makes you more money.

I deleted everything else "iffy" I was going to reply to you.

Plus I find it tedious arguing with you. You are so touchy. Downer.


----------



## A Man

snowplowchick;1452371 said:


> Is that going to make him more money?
> You'd have to have way too much money, or need to use a truck for a daily driver if adding stuff like that crosses your mind on a work truck.


Making more money, I can't be sure of that, however running newer well kept nice looking equipment with a slash of chrome and aluminum goes a long way to attract and keep good operators. Most of our operators take a lot of pride in the equipment they run and if spending a little extra here and there to ensure you keep there interest and pride I think that will save you some money in the long term.

Now putting gang banger hommie dubs on a pick up truck to use for work............ Chad...... I'm not sure..., lol


----------



## Triple L

snowplowchick;1452397 said:


> I like nice trucks, I just don't understand how modifying a perfectly nice newer work truck, makes you more money.
> 
> I deleted everything else "iffy" I was going to reply to you.
> 
> Plus I find it tedious arguing with you. You are so touchy. Downer.


The newer work truck looks fine for the for 1-3 years yes, its the years after that where things usually go downhill and that's where you start to see the benefits IMO

I'm not agruing I'm just explaining my views and I know a friend who had that dinosaur and then stepped it up and he first hand experienced how the flashy trucks bring home the bucks... Can u tell me how they don't? Your the one who said they don't make you anymore money...


----------



## CGM Inc.

A Man;1452406 said:


> Making more money, I can't be sure of that, however running newer well kept nice looking equipment with a slash of chrome and aluminum goes a long way to attract and keep good operators. Most of our operators take a lot of pride in the equipment they run and if spending a little extra here and there to ensure you keep there interest and pride I think that will save you some money in the long term.
> 
> Now putting gang banger hommie dubs on a pick up truck to use for work............ Chad...... I'm not sure..., lol


So if Jon would have had Alcoa's on his 550 it would not be wrinkled up 

2 ways of looking at this IMO have new equipment to attract good operators or have older equipment where a bad operator has a little more forgiveness when an accident happens.

My new Guys start out on a old truck to show me what they can do. Everyone has great experience, knows it all and does it all when you interview them. Very few actually deliver what they say! And some have a small Guy syndrom.....


----------



## Triple L

A Man;1452406 said:


> Now putting gang banger hommie dubs on a pick up truck to use for work............ Chad...... I'm not sure..., lol


Who's the one with even bigger tires on their dodge... Yours just never look as good cause they're always dirty LOL 

And who has the loudest exhaust system out of everyone even Dave hahahaha, that's professional


----------



## CGM Inc.

If a truck is the only advertising tool you have it will get you business and make money.
But there are also other ways to advertise efficiently.


----------



## A Man

All good points. We by no means have the newest nicest fleet in town.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

my biggest money maker truck had a back yard paint job by yours truly and got a new bumper
It's got almost 400k and it's a 99. The driver in it can plow more snow then me and so he got the wideout an I took a v. 
it's loud and I'm proud it's an old dodge 

If I could have planned the growth of my business more from the start I would have gone all one color of trucks and lettered but 
I'm just a small fries in a supersized world 

We clean them after every storm or the next morning an fuel them up
I like lettin each truck spend a night in a heated bay so they defrost and melt


----------



## JD Dave

I don't think aluminum wheels over very well kept steel wheels would make a difference. I could spend 5k to make my plow truck look like I'm a high roller but I bet if I put that 5k in an RRSP I'd end up with more in the end. It's all how you look at things. Most of the wealthy's people I know don't drive flashy vehicles or have flashy equipment and they have more money then you could ever dream of.


----------



## snowplowchick

Well, our winter money is made exclusively by tendered contracts. It is all numbers, not glitz. Trucks are used mostly just for salting in the winter. Tractors, municipal tractors, skidsteers and loaders do the bulk of our winter work. Explain to me how a flashy truck would make more money in my instance. 

We have another spring-fall business that has nothing to do with flashy trucks. Not everyone does the snow in winter-maintenance/construction in summer.

I totally agree with you JD Dave. :salute:


----------



## CGM Inc.

snowplowchick;1452431 said:


> Well, our winter money is made exclusively by tendered contracts. It is all numbers, not glitz. Trucks are used mostly just for salting in the winter. Tractors, municipal tractors, skidsteers and loaders do the bulk of our winter work. Explain to me how a flashy truck would make more money in my instance.
> 
> We have another spring-fall business that has nothing to do with flashy trucks. Not everyone does the snow in winter-maintenance/construction in summer.
> 
> I totally agree with you JD Dave. :salute:


Everyone will see you at 2.00am in the morning on the empty and dark school, mall or industrial lot!
What's not to understand here


----------



## snowplowchick

CGM Inc.;1452441 said:


> Everyone will see you at 2.00am in the morning on the empty and dark school, mall or industrial lot!
> What's not to understand here


Cheers to that!


----------



## CGM Inc.

snowplowchick;1452442 said:



> Cheers to that!


New truck might help you 2 days after the storm when the complaints come in why you did what you did while everyone else was sleeping.


----------



## Triple L

Snowplowchick in your instance maybe not, but your soo secreative who would have known you didnt do what most of us do in the summer time.....................

In the whole scheme of things guys we're talking $1,300 to completely change the truck from cheapo to oh wow thats nice... wheels are $1,095 from ford, ford offers stainless covers for $495 if your really cheap and for $200 I bet you could get those black fender flairs painted to colour match... Im just saying, to spruce up a truck its not no $5-10,000... We're talking less then $25 a month here LOL


----------



## A Man

We put a used set of polished aluminum wheels on our Freightliner, cost me 800 dollars. Over the 8 years we will likely keep the truck I am happy to spend the 100 dollars a year to not have to paint. I realize they will need to be polished once or twice over that time, still good value in my mind.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Can't believe you guys tricked Chad into looking at the ford site...


----------



## TLG99

JD Dave;1452428 said:


> I don't think aluminum wheels over very well kept steel wheels would make a difference. I could spend 5k to make my plow truck look like I'm a high roller but I bet if I put that 5k in an RRSP I'd end up with more in the end. It's all how you look at things. Most of the wealthy's people I know don't drive flashy vehicles or have flashy equipment and they have more money then you could ever dream of.


Completely agree with this comment. A penny saved is one potentialy earned.

I don't understand the need/desire for work trucks with all the "extras". Clean, rust free, reliable.....absolutly!

I have 5 Ford trucks in my fleet, none older than 04....all with the base XL packages and try to keep them as clean as possible, often easier said than done in the busy seasons. We often joke when we see shiny, chromed up trucks in the summer..."must be nice to have that kinda time on your hands"....That being said, clean is really the most important, imho.

If you have 2-3 employes, all of whom are friends/family members than maybe you could justify the nicer upgrades. Anyone with multiple employees probably knows what I mean by this.


----------



## goel

Depending on your profit margins, a dollar saved is worth the equivilant of having to earn an additional 5 to 10 dollars.

So, your $1300 bling cost could mean that you need to earn an extra $13,000 income over the life of the asset. 

Multiply that by 5 to 20 vehicles and you get a vacation a year - which we all very much deserve. Or, you retire that much earlier by higher contributions in RRSP's.

Everyone has thier own opinions on which is better.


----------



## forbidden

I may need a place to drop a 20' cargo trailer anywhere in the Toronto area (up to 2 hours away even). It may be there for up to 2 weeks. Is someone able to assist me with this?


----------



## Triple L

TLG99;1452481 said:


> "must be nice to have that kinda time on your hands"....


Once a week while washing the truck, scrub the the rims with the truck brush, rinse and then take the leaf blower to them and they're always spotless... Just sayin it takes an extra 2 minutes over steel wheels...



goel;1452498 said:


> Depending on your profit margins, a dollar saved is worth the equivilant of having to earn an additional 5 to 10 dollars.
> 
> So, your $1300 bling cost could mean that you need to earn an extra $13,000 income over the life of the asset.
> 
> Multiply that by 5 to 20 vehicles and you get a vacation a year - which we all very much deserve. Or, you retire that much earlier by higher contributions in RRSP's.
> 
> Everyone has thier own opinions on which is better.


I'd hope most of us are working at more then Clintar profits of 9%... Yet its funny alot of their trucks are completly chomed out... I completly agree with a dollar saved is a few dollars earned but in the whole scheme of things, we're talking $60-70,000 trucks, Rims are 1.5% of the price of the truck... To me anyways, I can find somewhere to become more efficient to make up the difference and 1.5% of the purchase price of the truck I'll call it an advertising / employeee bonus / resale value / company image / less maintenance expense... Heck pay for it in 1 year less and get a better finance rate and you just got your rims free... You guys can laugh at the guys with the bling and we'll keep laughing at you guys too... No disrespect but when I climb into a nicer truck I tend to feel better but maybe thats just me and why I'm grumpy all winter long HAHAHA  

Time to go haul some snow.... payup


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I dont buy into the chrome nonsenses in work vehicles that have to be handed out to employees everyday,,,ya its nice to have a shiny new fleet, but we have proven to ourselves that our older fleet operates just as effeciently now as it did when it was new. The cost of trucks is ******** lately and we no longer buy new for that reason...especially knowing they may or may not be mistreated in the field (which is a reality of employees (or monkeys as someone has once mentioned on here)). 

I will say this...an owner/operator will tend to accesorize his truck to make him feel better or display how proud he is of his accomplishments...whereas a fleet owner will tend to outfit his trucks with practical accessories to streamline his operation and create a consistent enviroment regardless of the vehicle one is driving. 

I know many on either end of the spectrum and each have their own reasons and insecurites for how the operate. Reality is at 2 in the morning or during a snowstorm they all look the same and nobody really cares. 

Our newest truck is the 2008 we bought last year. We have 12 year old trucks in our fleet of 8. I wouldnt say our fleet is the latest and greatest....but it does what it its supposed to do day in day and at the end of the day it makes us money.


----------



## Grassman09

forbidden;1452519 said:


> I may need a place to drop a 20' cargo trailer anywhere in the Toronto area (up to 2 hours away even). It may be there for up to 2 weeks. Is someone able to assist me with this?


I have a empty parking space in Milton at a yard I rent space at you could possibly keep it there. I just have my other truck in the spot or one of my plows. Long enuf to fit a 53' in. I can set you up direct too but not sure if they have a empty spot to rent. Costs the same either way. 1 Month minimum. Send me a PM if you wish.


----------



## cet

forbidden;1452519 said:


> I may need a place to drop a 20' cargo trailer anywhere in the Toronto area (up to 2 hours away even). It may be there for up to 2 weeks. Is someone able to assist me with this?


You can drop it at my shop free of change if you need too. I am 1 hour north of Toronto.

PM me if you need too.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

What's the container filled with


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;1452538 said:


> I will say this...an owner/operator will tend to accessorize his truck to make him feel better or display how proud he is of his accomplishments...whereas a fleet owner will tend to outfit his trucks with practical accessories to streamline his operation and create a consistent environment regardless of the vehicle one is driving.


I know I wouldn't put a driver in my new (somewhat binged out) Ford. Some people treat there own stuff like crap too, so its just natural for them. Even just taking someone with me to salt walks on a quick refreeze night there are paw marks all over and salt all over. I'll just spend the extra 30mins and do it myself vs spending an hour to clean the truck the next day.

I just hate how some people just think they can smoke or throw there trash on the floor of the truck or equipment. They have this mentality that "oh its a work truck" so who cares.

Went to pick up mt GM from the auto shop and I saw a Duramax DRW with central hydro it apparently was for sale and the owner wanted top $$ for it too. Years worth of dirt on everything inside and 2 years worth of cigarette packs on the pass side floor and seat.

Its prob still for sale...


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1452552 said:


> What's the container filled with


Nothing when he comes back to get it.


----------



## forbidden

MIDTOWNPC;1452552 said:


> What's the container filled with


stripper pole for my wife to continue to ply her trade as a clothing removal artist. No Grandview you do not get pics of my wife. It is a 20' enclosed cargo trailer. Might have a load to drop off in the Toronto area, then head to NB to bring a boat back to Calgary, then back to Toronto with another boat, then back to Alberta with a car.


----------



## JD Dave

forbidden;1452519 said:


> I may need a place to drop a 20' cargo trailer anywhere in the Toronto area (up to 2 hours away even). It may be there for up to 2 weeks. Is someone able to assist me with this?


I'm 40 min away from downtown and have a place you can park it.


----------



## forbidden

Trailer may contain beer of specified variety if I end up needing the storage. Wife not included.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1452522 said:


> Once a week while washing the truck, scrub the the rims with the truck brush, rinse and then take the leaf blower to them and they're always spotless... Just sayin it takes an extra 2 minutes over steel wheels...
> 
> I'd hope most of us are working at more then Clintar profits of 9%... Yet its funny alot of their trucks are completly chomed out... I completly agree with a dollar saved is a few dollars earned but in the whole scheme of things, we're talking $60-70,000 trucks, Rims are 1.5% of the price of the truck... To me anyways, I can find somewhere to become more efficient to make up the difference and 1.5% of the purchase price of the truck I'll call it an advertising / employeee bonus / resale value / company image / less maintenance expense... Heck pay for it in 1 year less and get a better finance rate and you just got your rims free... You guys can laugh at the guys with the bling and we'll keep laughing at you guys too... No disrespect but when I climb into a nicer truck I tend to feel better but maybe thats just me and why I'm grumpy all winter long HAHAHA
> 
> Time to go haul some snow.... payup


You also daily drive your trucks, once you get to a point where employees just drive them for work you start to think why do I need that. It goes the same with tractors, sure I'd like IVT, front suspension and an Active seat on all of my tractors but the bottom line is those options won't make me a dime more money. Remember this is a snow plowing forum and we are talking about equipment for snow. Some of the biggest most profitable snow companies out there don't even have names on their equipment. I think some people want to remain under the radar and the others want to be seen. I also think perception comes into play, people think because you have new shiny equipment your doing better in life, when most times it could be the exact opposite.


----------



## JD Dave

forbidden;1452577 said:


> Trailer may contain beer of specified variety if I end up needing the storage. Wife not included.


So your saying the wife is extra money?


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1452581 said:


> So your saying the wife is extra money?


Depends on what her pix looks like!Thumbs Up


----------



## forbidden

Nice try Grandview.... you missed the post up above where I said.... no pics for Grandview.


----------



## rooferdave

forbidden;1452566 said:


> stripper pole for my wife to continue to ply her trade as a clothing removal artist. No Grandview you do not get pics of my wife. It is a 20' enclosed cargo trailer. Might have a load to drop off in the Toronto area, then head to NB to bring a boat back to Calgary, then back to Toronto with another boat, then back to Alberta with a car.


did I hear boat???? (71 more sleeps till launch) wheres the boat going in toronto? Depending on when, I may have space in my lot,it is 10 mins from here

http://www.cbyc.ca/


----------



## grandview

forbidden;1452590 said:


> Nice try Grandview.... you missed the post up above where I said.... no pics for Grandview.


I saw it,we need a second opinion,get your wife on here!


----------



## greywynd

forbidden;1452566 said:


> stripper pole for my wife to continue to ply her trade as a clothing removal artist. No Grandview you do not get pics of my wife. It is a 20' enclosed cargo trailer. Might have a load to drop off in the Toronto area, then head to NB to bring a boat back to Calgary, then back to Toronto with another boat, then back to Alberta with a car.


I think someone's been watching shipping wars, and wants to give it a shot.


----------



## forbidden

We had been hauling even before this show came along but it is most certainly a way to grow business. I was in the audio industry for 20 years and when the internet and forums came along, it definitely grew my business. We have the assets sitting idle this winter due to lack of snow, might as well put them to work. 

This message has been brought to you by the number 38 and the letter E.


----------



## greywynd

Lol! I was just kidding, but hey, if you can make some $$$$, especially in a quiet time and have the equipment, why not? 

If you know a good source for newer F550 parts out there, maybe you can bring 'em east with ya and make a few more $$$.


----------



## CGM Inc.

how I spend my afternoon.....


----------



## Elite_Maint

CGM Inc.;1452687 said:


> how I spend my afternoon.....


Nice cars!!...European cars are so comfortable!


----------



## CGM Inc.

E Maintenance;1452690 said:


> Nice cars!!...European cars are so comfortable!


That C63 would be a nice ride 
LMC had a lot of cars on display!
Pagani is from them too  car holds the lap record on the Nurburg Ring in Germany


----------



## Alpha Property

thanks for the pre view, me and a buddy will be going up tuesday for the day to walk around. I love the winter for trade show season, it seams like theres always something going on


----------



## Triple L

Funny thing is I'd only look at the pickups... those cars hardly interest me...


----------



## CGM Inc.

I also looked at the RAM Trucks....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1452687 said:


> how I spend my afternoon.....


Who let you in my garage?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

We are goin tomorrow night late to check it out 
Wife loves going to the car shows.


----------



## schrader

Snowed all morning here, 5-10cm, not really what I wanted after just getting cleaned up from the storm but thats how it goes around here sometimes.Looking forward to some sun tomorrow.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1452708 said:


> Funny thing is I'd only look at the pickups... those cars hardly interest me...


It's fun to sit in cars you could never afford. I remember a guy drooling over a Ram truck at the LO show. I sat in it only after making sure no one was looking.


----------



## Mr.Markus

sukram......... haha


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1452724 said:


> It's fun to sit in cars you could never afford. I remember a guy drooling over a Ram truck at the LO show. I sat in it only after making sure no one was looking.


JD was hoping no one got a pix of him by the Dodge.


----------



## Alpha Property

anyone have a set of factory gm rims for a 05 2500? I have the chrome steel ones with winter rubber on them, but i need a set of summer tires and rims for it


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That Aston Martin is my dream car. They're all really nice, but if I had unlimited funds I'd buy that, or a maserati quattro porte. My goal in life is to one day be able to treat myself to something like that.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1452866 said:


> That Aston Martin is my dream car. They're all really nice, but if I had unlimited funds I'd buy that, or a maserati quattro porte. My goal in life is to one day be able to treat myself to something like that.


A client of mine picked up an 06 quattroporte with 66,000km for $55k in November. Crazy nice ride. Aston's have always been my dream car.


----------



## Grassman09

Alpha Property;1452802 said:


> anyone have a set of factory gm rims for a 05 2500? I have the chrome steel ones with winter rubber on them, but i need a set of summer tires and rims for it


There is a place out in KW called Factory Take offs I got a full set once for $500.00 Try kijiji and the forums as well. There is also a place in Milton called Cheap Thrills but duno if they carry truck rims.


----------



## Mr.Markus

-16 I'm staying inside the rest of today, tree work can wait till it warms up.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1452968 said:


> -16 I'm staying inside the rest of today, tree work can wait till it warms up.


Its family day anyways!

Haha but that's not gonna stop me from going to the shop...


----------



## ff1221

Alpha Property;1452802 said:


> anyone have a set of factory gm rims for a 05 2500? I have the chrome steel ones with winter rubber on them, but i need a set of summer tires and rims for it


Are you looking for plain steel rims?


----------



## Alpha Property

a bunch of my buddys leave today for Florda with there 360 Sprint car, there gone for just over a week, 4 nights of racing planned and catch daytona next sunday. 
Im stuck here waiting for it to snow...


----------



## Alpha Property

ff1221;1452975 said:


> Are you looking for plain steel rims?


I want ones that look like this


----------



## cet

Alpha Property;1452982 said:


> I want ones that look like this


If you find them on Kijiji you will have to buy them the day you see them. I looked last summer for a set and if priced right they sell pretty quick.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1452972 said:


> Its family day anyways!
> 
> Haha but that's not gonna stop me from going to the shop...


My 20 yr old Stihl 026 is leaking bar oil anyway and I can't figure it out. It's supposed to be a pressure system so I thought maybe a new cap or simply an o ring but that's not it. Might just replace it with something new. New toys make work funner. Thumbs Up
Think I'll stick with Stihl maybe a medium grade 261 commercial.


----------



## Triple L

I'd go one step up... I have a 260 with an 18" bar, it does everything I want but could use a bit more power expecially when leveling the stump... Spend the extra few bucks and go 1 size up with a 18" bar and you'll have that saw for another 20 years... JMO

I'm just too cheap to buy a small saw I can take up in the tree with me so I haul that beast all the way up all the time... Good ol' spurs LOL


----------



## Alpha Property

my uncle has a set in his basement, but he didn't want to part with them in the fall, he spent the winter in florda, maybe I can change his mind when he comes home.... or just take the set off his truck now and tell him someone must have stole them when he was gone and we didn't nodice the truck on blocks all winter with all the snow packed around it lol


----------



## Elite_Maint

I'd like a set of those rims too....even the regular chrome ones I'd be happy with.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1452866 said:


> That Aston Martin is my dream car. They're all really nice, but if I had unlimited funds I'd buy that, or a maserati quattro porte. My goal in life is to one day be able to treat myself to something like that.


That 1 Aston is North of 1 million....I take that one too! Rims have already curb rush on it


----------



## snowplowchick

I see the weather network is trying to keep our hopes up for next weekend.lol


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1453016 said:


> That 1 Aston is North of 1 million....I take that one too! Rims have already curb rush on it


If the cars worth a million just imagine what the rims and tires are worth.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1452989 said:


> I'd go one step up... I have a 260 with an 18" bar, it does everything I want but could use a bit more power expecially when leveling the stump... Spend the extra few bucks and go 1 size up with a 18" bar and you'll have that saw for another 20 years... JMO
> 
> I'm just too cheap to buy a small saw I can take up in the tree with me so I haul that beast all the way up all the time... Good ol' spurs LOL


For me it's more about balance...the next size up is a totally different balanced saw and doesn't feel comfortable. I shouldn't be doing the big stuff anyways, the 026 handled everything I ever did. I bought it when I was 20, used off the rental company for $200.
The 261 lists at $699.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1453043 said:


> If the cars worth a million just imagine what the rims and tires are worth.


1.5% of gross.... but the'll pay for themselves in cuter girls.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1453043 said:


> If the cars worth a million just imagine what the rims and tires are worth.


If someone can afford cars like that I'm sure they don't care about that.Tires on the Bugatti Veyron is 20,000$ each! Most likely just as much for a carbon brake rotor.


----------



## GMC Driver

Just to get Chad going....

What should I do with the rims on this? Any ideas on how to bling it out?

I know, it's not the right brand. But the price was right. And it's all mechanical - crescent wrench and a hammer is all you need. No ECM/PCM/BCM bull.

Now, to find a twin. Or at least another decent s/a.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1453045 said:


> For me it's more about balance...the next size up is a totally different balanced saw and doesn't feel comfortable. I shouldn't be doing the big stuff anyways, the 026 handled everything I ever did. I bought it when I was 20, used off the rental company for $200.
> The 261 lists at $699.


I agree the 261 is a very balanced saw... Just thought I'd give you my thoughts on it... Price sounds about right... See if you can get 2 stihl calenders... I need a new one for the shop 



Mr.Markus;1453047 said:


> 1.5% of gross.... but the'll pay for themselves in cuter girls.


Now that was funny :laughing: 

i bet its true tho LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.




----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1453049 said:


> If someone can afford cars like that I'm sure they don't care about that.Tires on the Bugatti Veyron is 20,000$ each! Most likely just as much for a carbon brake rotor.


Your probably right but my a friend of mine smoked the tires off his new Bentley and he was too embarrassed to say what they cost but he said they were cheaper then fixing the door on it that his wife backed in too.


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver;1453056 said:


> Just to get Chad going....
> 
> What should I do with the rims on this? Any ideas on how to bling it out?
> 
> I know, it's not the right brand. But the price was right. And it's all mechanical - crescent wrench and a hammer is all you need. No ECM/PCM/BCM bull.
> 
> Now, to find a twin. Or at least another decent s/a.


Welcome to the "all I can afford is a Ford club" Dave.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1453058 said:


> ... See if you can get 2 stihl calenders... I need a new one for the shop


I'll see what I can do but I don't want to be responsible for unbalancing your left arm from your right.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahahahahaha, Boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver;1453056 said:


> Just to get Chad going....
> 
> What should I do with the rims on this? Any ideas on how to bling it out?
> 
> I know, it's not the right brand. But the price was right. And it's all mechanical - crescent wrench and a hammer is all you need. No ECM/PCM/BCM bull.
> 
> Now, to find a twin. Or at least another decent s/a.


That's nice looking truck Dave. We've had a 9000 for 15 years and it's been a great truck. Not a fan of the wedge rims but they do work.


----------



## ff1221

GMC Driver;1453056 said:


> Just to get Chad going....
> 
> What should I do with the rims on this? Any ideas on how to bling it out?
> 
> I know, it's not the right brand. But the price was right. And it's all mechanical - crescent wrench and a hammer is all you need. No ECM/PCM/BCM bull.
> 
> Now, to find a twin. Or at least another decent s/a.


Good looking truck, I wouldn't buy a Ford P/U, but i'd definitely buy one of those, very reliable and like you said easy fix.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

My buddy eric bought a brand new kenworth dump and had a lot of issues with it. It arrived with the wrong options and even wrong axles. Then there were a lot of fitting issues with the dump box and when it was finally on the road it went back to kenworth a lot of times for warranty issues.

Meanwhile, they had already sold their old dump truck and needed something to work with in the meantime. They bouight an old ford 9000 and ran it all summer while the kenworth got sorted out. It was a big ugly bumpy truck but it worked everyday flawlessly. The kenworth is dressed as nice as that aston, but still gives them issues. Lots of guys I know swear by those old Ford dumps. 

Crown paving has the shop next door, and they have a black and orange one. The way that old italian guy maintains the truck you would think its a brand new 1990. Lol. He has some stainless steel 1/4 fenders he's looking to sell if you're interested in bling dave.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1453070 said:


> I'll see what I can do but I don't want to be responsible for unbalancing your left arm from your right.


The old "construction calender girl" 2011 calender is stuck on miss february as she's the cutest out of all of them LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1453103 said:


> The old "construction calender girl" 2011 calender is stuck on miss february as she's the cutest out of all of them LOL


Practicing being married......?


----------



## Triple L

GMC Driver;1453056 said:


> Just to get Chad going....
> 
> What should I do with the rims on this? Any ideas on how to bling it out?
> 
> I know, it's not the right brand. But the price was right. And it's all mechanical - crescent wrench and a hammer is all you need. No ECM/PCM/BCM bull.
> 
> Now, to find a twin. Or at least another decent s/a.


Come on Dave, you should know since you got a done up real nice straight piped "unprofessional" work truck LOL

That rigs got the chrome grill, bumper and mirrors, since your gangsta, black rims on a black truck is super fly tobegin with  You already got with the trend 

I've always heard nothing but good things about those old dinosaur lugger 8000's... It looks like a cool truck as it is, but real wheels make simulators you can put over the wedge style wheels im pretty sure...

http://www.realwheels.com/classic_22.html


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

did a little make work project today. friend of mines son talks about construction equipment all the time and just learned that sometimes the big stuff comes out in the winter too but he doesnt see it much cause everything is plowed at night. 

anyways so I give him a call last night and said that I have all these snow piles to push back and a few to move around you think you could give me a hand... sure... he thought we were going for a ride in the truck. we fired up the backhoe and went for an hour or so and did a little work. he was pretty excited. probably had a grin bigger then I do on a 30cm snow fall and I let him drive an bit and shift the gears. kid was so excited it was a good day. 

Im sure he will be at home now googling all the specs of the deere 310sj... 

I dropped him off at home in the backhoe and the neighbors and parents saw us pull in.. He was so happy. Its a good day.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1453146 said:


> did a little make work project today. friend of mines son talks about construction equipment all the time and just learned that sometimes the big stuff comes out in the winter too but he doesnt see it much cause everything is plowed at night.
> 
> anyways so I give him a call last night and said that I have all these snow piles to push back and a few to move around you think you could give me a hand... sure... he thought we were going for a ride in the truck. we fired up the backhoe and went for an hour or so and did a little work. he was pretty excited. probably had a grin bigger then I do on a 30cm snow fall and I let him drive an bit and shift the gears. kid was so excited it was a good day.
> 
> Im sure he will be at home now googling all the specs of the deere 310sj...
> 
> I dropped him off at home in the backhoe and the neighbors and parents saw us pull in.. He was so happy. Its a good day.


 way to go!


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Just got a price for a new driver's-side fuel tank for one of our Internationals - $2,009.89. Must be made of titanium or something.


----------



## Triple L

There's always tons of fuel tanks on kijiji...


----------



## Alpha Property

a little board today, ran the trucks through the car wash, poped the plows back on and went over to one of my lots that still has a snow pile in it and snapped a couple pic's for the website


----------



## JD Dave

Landcare - Mont;1453197 said:


> Just got a price for a new driver's-side fuel tank for one of our Internationals - $2,009.89. Must be made of titanium or something.


Call the truck wreckers. There are also place that will refurbish your old one.


----------



## cet

Alpha Property;1453206 said:


> a little board today, ran the trucks through the car wash, poped the plows back on and went over to one of my lots that still has a snow pile in it and snapped a couple pic's for the website


Are those shovel's worth the money?


----------



## Alpha Property

cet;1453211 said:


> Are those shovel's worth the money?


they do wear... we shovel lots, and its been a very light winter, like the've seen maybe 6-8 nights out so far. I thought from what the website said that i'd be lucky to have started to round the edges by now but i'm eating away at them slowly. I use to buy the green yard works shovels from Canadian tire, there like a 26inch blade and have a wooden handle and they were close to $25 each plus tax, and at the end of the year they would be completely garbage, very warn out. these ones were just over $100 for 3 28' shovels, shipped to a UPS store in the states and I went and picked them up, and they were shipped with no $ on the packing slip or invoice in the box so they became a "free gift" and were no problem to bring home, and I'd say i'll get 2-3 more years out of the blades. the handles and how the handle mounts to the blade seam super strong

So yes they are, but not as great as the website says for not wearing


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1453211 said:


> Are those shovel's worth the money?


Ive been wondering that too. Considering all the home cheapot ones I wear out I've been considering those. Plus I want one that can do a sidewalk in one pass for 1cm events


----------



## DeVries

That looks like Thorold in the background.


----------



## Alpha Property

mine are 28's, I'm going to order one more 28 and maybe a 36 for those light 1 cm events when i just want to run quick and drop some salt and go back to sleep


----------



## Alpha Property

DeVries;1453223 said:


> That looks like Thorold in the background.


Yes sir that is thorold, my home town. This is in the "Welland Mills" parking lot that I do. thats the old licence buro/ fire hall in the back ground


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1453211 said:


> Are those shovel's worth the money?


For pushing yes but for stairs and when you have to throw snow, no. I think Paul has some stored at Adam's if you want to buy some.


----------



## Alpha Property

they are quite a bit heavier than a normal cheap shovel


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Boss blades*



Alpha Property;1453206 said:


> a little board today, ran the trucks through the car wash, poped the plows back on and went over to one of my lots that still has a snow pile in it and snapped a couple pic's for the website


You should consider putting some wings on the 8.2 vee, had them put on both my new
VXTs and they are fantastic and I think they help move a lot more snow... 

Nice GMs.... 

Love old Thorold, spent a ton of time down there in the 90s when I was corporate safety manager with Hayes Dana... then Dana.... don't get down that way much anymore..


----------



## A Man

JD Dave;1453229 said:


> For pushing yes but for stairs and when you have to throw snow, no. I think Paul has some stored at Adam's if you want to buy some.


Dave's correct. They're great shovels, they have a scoop style grain shovel as well called the dominator. Its really nice when the snow gets deep.


----------



## Alpha Property

StratfordPusher;1453235 said:


> You should consider putting some wings on the 8.2 vee, had them put on both my new
> VXTs and they are fantastic and I think they help move a lot more snow...
> 
> Nice GMs....
> 
> Love old Thorold, spent a ton of time down there in the 90s when I was corporate safety manager with Hayes Dana... then Dana.... don't get down that way much anymore..


I'd realy like the wings for the VXT, my dealer quoted me a grand for them, but most of my stuff comes from Jim at Equipment Specialties in Virginia, and I would assume he's quite a bit cheaper. 
I'm trying to get a few more parking lots, ones that will pay me to spread salt on the whole thing, not just the walk ways, and then i'll get a salt dogg for the 2500 and a set of wings for the VXT. 
The guy thats driving my 1500 is a farmer, and he has a bunch of tractors and a small loader and he wants me to try and get some big stuff and sub him to do it with a tractor or loader.
Theres a couple places I'm looking at that are big enough to do with the loader and a push box and have a salt shed on site and store a few ton of salt and have him load me also, but we need a lot of leg work to get to that point for next year


----------



## pusher21

Mr.Markus;1452988 said:


> My 20 yr old Stihl 026 is leaking bar oil anyway and I can't figure it out. It's supposed to be a pressure system so I thought maybe a new cap or simply an o ring but that's not it. Might just replace it with something new. New toys make work funner. Thumbs Up
> Think I'll stick with Stihl maybe a medium grade 261 commercial.


Get a 290. I, as well as a few freinds have it and its a good saw.


----------



## greywynd

GMC Driver;1453056 said:


> Just to get Chad going....
> 
> What should I do with the rims on this? Any ideas on how to bling it out?
> 
> I know, it's not the right brand. But the price was right. And it's all mechanical - crescent wrench and a hammer is all you need. No ECM/PCM/BCM bull.
> 
> Now, to find a twin. Or at least another decent s/a.


What's the thing on the sideboard, does it have a divided box or something?

Clean looking truck though, looks good!


----------



## DeVries

Love old Thorold, spent a ton of time down there in the 90s when I was corporate safety manager with Hayes Dana... then Dana.... don't get down that way much anymore.. [/QUOTE]

They were our longest standing customer until two years ago, we had them for 22 years, now there's just an office left and everything else I think went to the States.


----------



## schrader

Love the WN forecast for Sunday light snow 10+ cm, is that the same as EC forecast for yesterday, light flurries ending early in the morning, ended up with 5-10cm. Sun today sure makes it feel like spring, nice day to get outside for a bit.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Shame*



DeVries;1453261 said:


> Love old Thorold, spent a ton of time down there in the 90s when I was corporate safety manager with Hayes Dana... then Dana.... don't get down that way much anymore..


They were our longest standing customer until two years ago, we had them for 22 years, now there's just an office left and everything else I think went to the States.[/QUOTE]

Darn shame, not much left of Dana in Ontario, few warehouses maybe, they had thousands
of really good employees and were once a great Canadian company... I started as employee #12 in St Marys, was there before the walls where up and watched and helped build a great Ford truck frame plant.. was rated as one of the best in North America.... sadly that's before Bob Rae and the NDP came to power and granted unions automatic certification....

Union demands killed that plant in the end, I drive past it once in a while, great reminder of Ontario's once great manufacturing sector...most gone south or too Mexico... I say so much for free trade as all it has done was too trade our jobs and futures away to 3rd world countries....
Windsor is a prime example....

Just my two cents....


----------



## JD Dave




----------



## grandview

Dumbest SB commercial ever!


----------



## GMC Driver

greywynd;1453258 said:


> What's the thing on the sideboard, does it have a divided box or something?
> 
> Clean looking truck though, looks good!


Yes, it's got a divider in it.

Thanks.


----------



## Alpha Property

thats a good lookin truck dave


----------



## G.Landscape

JD Dave;1453405 said:


>


HAHAHA, awesome.


----------



## G.Landscape

Why doesn't anything ever make sense on the WN

Light snow.....10cm???


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

JD Dave;1453405 said:


>


_* Gayest commercial ever! 5 queer guys and a dog are going to reproduce and repopulate the world? Glad I drive a ford! :salute:*_


----------



## grandview

xll_VIPER_llx;1453662 said:


> _* Gayest commercial ever! 5 queer guys and a dog are going to reproduce and repopulate the world? Glad I drive a ford! :salute:*_


If one of them do give,it'll come out a Dodge.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Some of the weekends models are showing a bomb....... Winter snowfall accumulations in a week!!!!


----------



## Alpha Property

nothing in the forcasts for niagara....


----------



## Triple L

Snowplowchick - when was that storm of a century you were talking about at the beginning of the season suppost to be?


----------



## Alpha Property

lol its happening all winter long in Alaska, she just had her geography off a little


----------



## Mr.Markus

Probably start now that I laid waste to mine and my neighbours yard.


----------



## snowplowchick

Triple L;1453731 said:


> Snowplowchick - when was that storm of a century you were talking about at the beginning of the season suppost to be?


Uhh... I don't recall this convo.


----------



## Triple L

snowplowchick;1453739 said:


> Uhh... I don't recall this convo.


I thought at the beginning of the season you had a day or two that someone said to watch out for... Maybe it was someone else...


----------



## cet

G.Landscape;1453531 said:


> Why doesn't anything ever make sense on the WN
> 
> Light snow.....10cm???


Now what does it say. For us they have moved it to Tuesday.


----------



## snowplowchick

cet, are you looking at accuweather forecast for Tuesday? 

I went to T.O yesterday, looked at a plow truck, then headed to the Auto Show. I have to say I liked the Chev exhibit the best, and the Mercedes. But it wasn't as great as I was expecting. Men looked much happier to be there, I have to say.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

snowplowchick;1453755 said:


> cet, are you looking at accuweather forecast for Tuesday?
> 
> I went to T.O yesterday, looked at a plow truck, then headed to the Auto Show. I have to say I liked the Chev exhibit the best, and the Mercedes. But it wasn't as great as I was expecting. Men looked much happier to be there, I have to say.


I was there too last night. I went to the lonestar too but it just wasn't the same without all my plowsite friends. Lol
I spent a little time at the callaway corvette and the guy behind the ropes brought me behind to show me a few things. 
I asked him if it came with a get out of jail free card
We started our trek to the auto show with a gtr comming out of the carwash in Cobourg and passing me out of the on ramp to the 401 like my 120km was standing still
Not sure why that car would be out in the salt but it was nice out


----------



## forbidden

MIDTOWNPC;1453146 said:


> did a little make work project today. friend of mines son talks about construction equipment all the time and just learned that sometimes the big stuff comes out in the winter too but he doesnt see it much cause everything is plowed at night.
> 
> anyways so I give him a call last night and said that I have all these snow piles to push back and a few to move around you think you could give me a hand... sure... he thought we were going for a ride in the truck. we fired up the backhoe and went for an hour or so and did a little work. he was pretty excited. probably had a grin bigger then I do on a 30cm snow fall and I let him drive an bit and shift the gears. kid was so excited it was a good day.
> 
> Im sure he will be at home now googling all the specs of the deere 310sj...
> 
> I dropped him off at home in the backhoe and the neighbors and parents saw us pull in.. He was so happy. Its a good day.


We finally had a snowfall that hit a trigger amount on one of our contracts (1"). It was a holiday so the site and roadway was empty. Took my 20 yr. old stepson out and gave him his first run at plowing. He says "it is so confusing". Not hard after you do it for awhile I told him. His little brother has a natural knack for doing this type of work, him, not so much. Today he is out learning how to run the sander. Always good to see the boys willing to learn and earn.


----------



## forbidden

Does anyone have a good contact for spray on boxliners? I want to cover the floor of my 8.5x20' cargo trailer and 6" up the walls. Guys out here want over $3k to do this job. If I find the right place in the Toronto area I will have it done while I am out there.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Linex newmarket


----------



## Elite_Maint

LineX in Toronto...I'm assuming LINEX prices are the same it just depends what's closer to you..
His name is Irving location is 3673 Dufferin Street North and the # is 416-332-8010 really nice guy


----------



## cet

snowplowchick;1453755 said:


> cet, are you looking at accuweather forecast for Tuesday?
> 
> I went to T.O yesterday, looked at a plow truck, then headed to the Auto Show. I have to say I liked the Chev exhibit the best, and the Mercedes. But it wasn't as great as I was expecting. Men looked much happier to be there, I have to say.


I try to never look at accuweather. I think they are the worst of the 3. I was talking about next tuesday also.


----------



## grandview

Cet,how much did the golf courses lose in money not being open all winter!

Also was your wife at the mall yesterday? Saw a women loading up a big box truck full of stuff with Canadian plates on it.


----------



## cet

grandview;1453964 said:


> Cet,how much did the golf courses lose in money not being open all winter!
> 
> Also was your wife at the mall yesterday? Saw a women loading up a big box truck full of stuff with Canadian plates on it.


Most private golf courses would lose money. It is the annual dues that keep them running.

I wish my wife would come home with large box items, it's the stuff in the real small boxes that are expensive.


----------



## orenlasko

Hey Guys,

Just a quick post up to let you know that my episode of Deck Wars will be broadcast on April 3 on HGTV. Here is a link for a bit more info...

http://www.laskoconstruction.com/it...k-wars-it-starts-airing-feb-28-2012-10pm.html

Cheers!


----------



## schrader

Cool I liked that show, glad it's back for a second season,wIll be sure to check out your deck,


----------



## Triple L

So is anyone gonna come pick up this last snowblower

$1500


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Flight to Mexico for cheap*

For your next trip to Mexico !

Currently SANTACO is only flying in Mexico but hopes to introduce further
Services to Toronto, Jamaica. San Diego , Los Angeles , and other cities later this year.
FAA says they will be trying to stop the planes as they are unsure about
their airworthiness.

SANTACO said that they will not be beaten on price.

A spacious Business Class is available on the upper deck.

Their is no baggage fee for the first 10 bags. No baggage weight limit.

No fee to change flights to another date or time.

Just show up and the kids fly free. Half price fares on Tuesdays.

Mexican style meals are served with tacos, burritos, rice and beans.

Cerveza is complimentary. BYOB for Tequila or Mescal.

Parachutes are optional and available at the rental desk..


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Nope*



Triple L;1454041 said:


> So is anyone gonna come pick up this last snowblower
> 
> $1500


Nope, but I now know where to find an extra PTO shaft for mine.... lol...

How much for the nice looking Lunch Box ? and does it come complete ?


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1454047 said:


> Nope, but I now know where to find an extra PTO shaft for mine.... lol...
> 
> How much for the nice looking Lunch Box ? and does it come complete ?


This ones 1 season older so it gets the extra's... There was no point stealing from this one to put on the one you bought so you should be happier with the brand new pto shaft to begin with...


----------



## rooferdave

me thinks there is more to this than meets the eye...

http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/...ked-to-find-tracking-device-on-his-truck?bn=1

notice its a plow truck and is signed but blurred out


----------



## CGM Inc.

Swede snowed-in car two months
February 21, 2012 , by Nicholas Maronese

(Scanpix Sweden/Reuters) Middle-aged man stuck out on dirt road
A middle-aged Swedish man trapped in his snow-covered car for two months was rescued February 17, reports Sweden's The Local.

The man, from southern Sweden, was found at the end of a "forest track" dirt road near Umeå, in northern Sweden, by two snowmobilers who stumbled upon what they thought was an abandoned vehicle (actual vehicle pictured).

When they cleared one of the windows, they were surprised to see movement inside. They quickly called police, who arrived on snowmobiles followed by an ambulance.

"[It's] absolutely incredible that he is alive, in part considering that he hasn't had any food, but also bearing in mind that it was really cold for a while there after Christmas," an emergency responder told a local Swedish paper.

The man was barely able to speak or move when he was rescued from the frozen car; how he got stuck on the dirt road and stayed undiscovered for so long remains a mystery.

Local medical staff estimate the man was trapped in the car for about two months - it's the longest period of time a human can survive without food. Experts figure the layers of snow over his car acted like an igloo to keep him relatively warm.

The man is currently recovering at Umeå University Hospital.


----------



## JD Dave

Wow 2 months trapped in a car. I guess he melted a lot of snow for water.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Happy Camper*



Triple L;1454060 said:


> This ones 1 season older so it gets the extra's... There was no point stealing from this one to put on the one you bought so you should be happier with the brand new pto shaft to begin with...


Hey, I'm a happy camper, was a great deal at twice the money.... and I have already lined up some nice work for it next winter..... but the Lunch Box would have been a nice extra... lol


----------



## R.G.PEEL

On the bright side I bet he grew a really sweet beard.


----------



## snowplowchick

rooferdave;1454070 said:


> me thinks there is more to this than meets the eye...
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/...ked-to-find-tracking-device-on-his-truck?bn=1
> 
> notice its a plow truck and is signed but blurred out


On the National, he openly pointed the finger at the Peterborough Holiday Ford dealer, apparently there is an ongoing lawsuit where he was allegedly injured on the job.


----------



## forbidden

Grandview, if I can figure out how to post a pic, I will find one of the wife for you. This is a line of work that most people do not get to experience. I am the one with the Gold medal around my neck. The person to my side was one of my assets to look after at the 2010 Olympics. I was a Asset Protection Supervisor for the 2010 Whistler Olympic Games. My asset was the US Downhill / Cross Country Ski Team.


----------



## forbidden

Here ya go Grandview.... she is the one on the left.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Wife washing a car*

Yupe, wife likes to wash cars in the nice weather.... she might even be good at it as she makes good tips..., shes got a great set of wash mittens as well, soft so as not to harm the paint.... 

Now back to my day dreaming.....


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## forbidden

Before we moved out here from Comox, the wife would always wash her Z4 on the front lawn. Damn friends came by for a "car wash".... and she did indeed follow through as my friends had helped me when I was renovating the house. Miss the salt air and open space.

The other pic is was taken an hour after being sprayed as part of training in 2008. Not something that you guys want to experience I can tell you that for sure.


----------



## Triple L

Crazy how many guys slept in this morning...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Another weird morning, still not getting the science behind this crap


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1454377 said:


> Another weird morning, still not getting the science behind this crap


Ground and air temp mix to to make black ice. Didn't start freezing south of the 401 until about 6am. I really wanted to sleep in glad I didn't. Did see another salt truck out all morning.


----------



## ff1221

JD Dave;1454381 said:


> Ground and air temp mix to to make black ice. Didn't start freezing south of the 401 until about 6am. I really wanted to sleep in glad I didn't. Did see another salt truck out all morning.


Asphalt is bone dry up here, warm lake is still moderating the temps here, generally by this time of year it would be cooling us.


----------



## schrader

Sheet of ice here, dew points dropped below freezing at 6:00 am, only takes a skim of salt to melt it off and its good to go for the day. Can't believe how many guys around here are pushing there luck and not salting, ya sure it will melt in a couple hours but what about all the people who are out in the morning.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1454377 said:


> Another weird morning, still not getting the science behind this crap


Maybe you should attend a smart about salt seminar and learn about it....


----------



## Mr.Markus

I was out salting runoff when it got really slick about 4:30 here ...My stupid system saved me.....I too didn't see anyone out.


----------



## cet

I was out at 4:30 and nothing, 5:30 it was a different story. Didn't get all the sites done but I know for sure we are going tonight regardless. First time this winter I didn't just salt and hope it wasn't wasted.

Looks like a plowing event Friday night now.


----------



## Alpha Property

ec says 5cm tonight for us, wn says close to 1cm.... sunny and plus 4 for the day tomarow though


----------



## A Man

I was fast asleep, 4am the phone rings, my guy out doing lot checks said it's starting to get pretty slick, called in some additional help for him. I should have just gone in myself, couldn't sleep anyway.


----------



## Triple L

Yup 4:30 everything was real icy...

I took the wrong truck this morning so had to put on a MegaJagg, cause when I grow up I wanna be like my buddy Dave, and have it made, so one day I can say, I've spilt more salt then you've spread to everyone else LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

They are calling for 5to10 fri for me and my best mans wife is having a baby
He will be out but I'm sure we will be ok. Just a bit nervy.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1454441 said:


> Yup 4:30 everything was real icy...
> 
> I took the wrong truck this morning so had to put on a MegaJagg, cause when I grow up I wanna be like my buddy Dave, and have it made, so one day I can say, I've spilt more salt then you've spread to everyone else LOL


I was spreading salt in Dominican last week. LOL I bet half your load ended up in the box before you got to the first site. Wait a minute I've seen you drive so I'm sure grandpa made it there.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1454471 said:


> I was spreading salt in Dominican last week. LOL I bet half your load ended up in the box before you got to the first site. Wait a minute I've seen you drive so I'm sure grandpa made it there.


Full jaggs don't last as long as you would think. A second load can be more enjoyable.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1454484 said:


> Full jaggs don't last as long as you would think. A second load can be more enjoyable.


If you can't get it all done in one load, your spreader isn't big enough.


----------



## cet

Snowing pretty good here now. Should be enough to cover the rest of the black ice and watch some real wipe outs this time. 

Meeting with the accountant at 1. That should add to the pleasures of winter. How many days left?


----------



## Mr.Markus

How you say?Boom goes the dynamite!:laughing:


----------



## cet

I should have waited 3 minutes, the sun's out.


----------



## edgeair

Yep, salt is not a big thing here either (Huron lake shore), but a few of the guys in town that didn't salt on Sunday have some pretty dicey lots. My gravel lots were bad this am, ground is cold enough that any water on the surface is drawing out the cold and freezing on the gravel (at least thats what my theory is). Makes it real fun to try and predict icing conditions and doesn't do much for the sleeping in that I would like. Air temps were right on 33F. 

Its real hard to sell people around here on salt, as we usually get lots of snow so not much ice. This year is changing some opinions though. I've heard of some old lady's breaking hips in town this year, the lawyers are going to have a good year this year


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1454471 said:


> I was spreading salt in Dominican last week. LOL I bet half your load ended up in the box before you got to the first site. Wait a minute I've seen you drive so I'm sure grandpa made it there.


Standing in line at princess auto everyone must have thought I was on crack cause I was laughing soo much...

Your always right Dave, Put it this way, I can count how many kernals of salt I lost...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1454552 said:


> Standing in line at princess auto everyone must have thought I was on crack cause I was laughing soo much...
> 
> Your always right Dave, Put it this way, I can count how many kernals of salt I lost...


You putting in your resume.... Or getting another warranty on that switch. Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

does your white truck have a salter and an ebling also chad ?


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1454561 said:


> does your white truck have a salter and an ebling also chad ?


Yes Dean both trucks have snowex salters and backblades... My 2009 only has a 1.5 yard salter tho and my 2004 has a 2 yard snowex... Shoulda had that truck this morning 

Good eye for seeing the left wing and the right wing antenna...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1454598 said:


> Yes Dean both trucks have snowex salters and backblades... My 2009 only has a 1.5 yard salter tho and my 2004 has a 2 yard snowex... Shoulda had that truck this morning
> 
> Good eye for seeing the left wing and the right wing antenna...


I Actually didn't see that but remembered you had another ebling
I can't believe you guys salt and run eblings. This is like son like father not like father like son

My left wing is currently getting some adjustments. Seems as though it didn't like the foot high stump in the snow it found on a residential. It hit
It square on and didn't get a chance to shear.


----------



## G.Landscape

I think you need to upgrade to Real trucks chad...stop playing with these little pick-ups.

For Sale
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=135035


----------



## grandview

I don't like that my money is at par up there! Too much for lunch today.


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1454642 said:


> I think you need to upgrade to Real trucks chad...stop playing with these little pick-ups.
> 
> For Sale
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=135035


The only real truck there is the 550 and even that's a toy truck, not based on a medium duty chassie... Good luck with the sales...


----------



## schrader

WTF weather network went from 5cm to 15cm for us, what a joke.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;1454737 said:


> WTF weather network went from 5cm to 15cm for us, what a joke.


Mine went from 5 to 10 on Friday to 5 to 10 Thursday an Friday. !!!
This is gonna suck. I better get some help cause I'm without my key guy

Tractor jack is gonna save the day better show him some new places tonight


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Im down two operators. (One with a broken leg and the other returned to his full time summer construction job early this year and can only commit to weekends now). If any of you know anyone... give them my number 416 688 8504.


----------



## rooferdave

Snowing real good here in Tillsonburg!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Opposite*



schrader;1454737 said:


> WTF weather network went from 5cm to 15cm for us, what a joke.


Opposite happened for Stratford, 15cm went to 1-3cm for Friday..... they suck as always


----------



## snowplowchick

City tv and the like just said the models are predicting anywhere from freezing rain and about 5 cm to upwards of 20 cms on Friday. 

One thing is for sure, they.do.not.have.a.clue.as.usual.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, I don't think we will know anything until Thursday night.

So get this - you are responsible for every cheque you write even if you cancel the payment.

We had an employee get a cheque on a tuesday, not show up to work Wednesday or Thursday, cancelled the cheque when we found out he had not shown - as per the agreement he signed with understood penalties. He took the cheque to money mart, they cashed it without calling us like they usually do, and instead of going after him for cashing a cheque he knew was stop paymented, they came after us, and we have to pay the cheque, plus court costs. Marketplace did a story on it in 2009, and it is a law since 1898 or something like that. Kinda annoyed.


----------



## cet

TWN on TV says 5-10 Thursday night and 5-10 Friday. On the computer it says it says a few flurries Thursday night 10cm and Friday 2-4cm.

Your right they don't really know right now.


----------



## edgeair

Pristine PM ltd;1454833 said:


> Yeah, I don't think we will know anything until Thursday night.
> 
> So get this - you are responsible for every cheque you write even if you cancel the payment.
> 
> We had an employee get a cheque on a tuesday, not show up to work Wednesday or Thursday, cancelled the cheque when we found out he had not shown - as per the agreement he signed with understood penalties. He took the cheque to money mart, they cashed it without calling us like they usually do, and instead of going after him for cashing a cheque he knew was stop paymented, they came after us, and we have to pay the cheque, plus court costs. Marketplace did a story on it in 2009, and it is a law since 1898 or something like that. Kinda annoyed.


That doesn't seem right that when they don't do their due diligence that you should be liable. A stopped cheque should be a stopped cheque....

On a side note, is that legal to stop payment a paycheque (I know he signed your agreement, but the law regarding pay to employees would trump any agreement if it was not legal)? Just curious.


----------



## edgeair

cet;1454836 said:


> TWN on TV says 5-10 Thursday night and 5-10 Friday. On the computer it says it says a few flurries Thursday night 10cm and Friday 2-4cm.
> 
> Your right they don't really know right now.


TWN is very regional on the computer - like 2 towns a couple miles apart can have 2 completely different forecasts.

TV is broader based forecasting, and tends to be updated less frequently.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It is legal, it isn't a paycheque in that sense, it is a stipend.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1454833 said:


> Yeah, I don't think we will know anything until Thursday night.
> 
> So get this - you are responsible for every cheque you write even if you cancel the payment.
> 
> We had an employee get a cheque on a tuesday, not show up to work Wednesday or Thursday, cancelled the cheque when we found out he had not shown -


You pay your Guys in advance?


----------



## edgeair

Pristine PM ltd;1454844 said:


> It is legal, it isn't a paycheque in that sense, it is a stipend.


I like how you think :salute:


----------



## cet

Hopefully they will know more tomorrow. Right now it looks like a spot salt run tonight. I got in ***** today so the trucks will be running tonight.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

CGM Inc.;1454848 said:


> You pay your Guys in advance?


no, cheques are usually out on the tuesday out of habit. Bad Habit, but we learned. They are payable for the friday.


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

habit of trusting your employees isn't a bad habit. Just too bad some of them don't understand the consequences of their actions. ie. cashing a cheque that is dated three days after you receive it and then not showing up to work.

That is the snow plowing business. Everyone hangs on to those guys that are good/respectable/honest and have integrity since there are far too few of them.


----------



## DeVries

Full plow on all our mountain sites, at least 8cm's down so far. 1-3 was forecasted. I'm not looking forward to this one wet and very heavy mashed potatoes and it's going to drop down to minus 4.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Pristine PM ltd;1454833 said:


> Yeah, I don't think we will know anything until Thursday night.
> 
> So get this - you are responsible for every cheque you write even if you cancel the payment.
> 
> We had an employee get a cheque on a tuesday, not show up to work Wednesday or Thursday, cancelled the cheque when we found out he had not shown - as per the agreement he signed with understood penalties. He took the cheque to money mart, they cashed it without calling us like they usually do, and instead of going after him for cashing a cheque he knew was stop paymented, they came after us, and we have to pay the cheque, plus court costs. Marketplace did a story on it in 2009, and it is a law since 1898 or something like that. Kinda annoyed.


Took you 2 days to find out he didn't come in?.. Why don't you get him to come and work again and then next pay you deduct your extra cost and explain to him him why it's less??


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

This was in Jan, and his foreman hired someone else quickly without realizing the cheques were in the box.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The reason I posted is just because of the small claims settlement we were just handed.


----------



## greywynd

You guys that are short handed should ask Jon if you can borrow his F550 driver? :laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, funny guy.


----------



## GMC Driver

They sure don't have much of a clue.

At 11 am they put up 5cm this afternoon and evening. The 3:30 postponed it to tonight.

We've got 5cm down since 6:00 pm, first guys are going out. Still plus 1 out - wet and heavy stuff. It's tough when it comes on such short notice - still trying to track down a couple personnell.

Friday seems to be a crap shoot for us - Buffalo is saying rain for them, so I think they're counting on it tracking west. We won't know until it's here - kind of like tonight.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Radar looked pretty heavy south of us, hard to predict you get not much.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1454844 said:


> It is legal, it isn't a paycheque in that sense, it is a stipend.


Is that gross or net? Sorry had too. :waving: Sucks Jon but for the amount of guys you have it's amazing more crap doesn't happen. At least your wish came true for a big storm on Friday.


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver;1454887 said:


> They sure don't have much of a clue.
> 
> At 11 am they put up 5cm this afternoon and evening. The 3:30 postponed it to tonight.
> 
> We've got 5cm down since 6:00 pm, first guys are going out. Still plus 1 out - wet and heavy stuff. It's tough when it comes on such short notice - still trying to track down a couple personnell.
> 
> Friday seems to be a crap shoot for us - Buffalo is saying rain for them, so I think they're counting on it tracking west. We won't know until it's here - kind of like tonight.


It will be a short run for us, maybe 3 hrs. Most of our stuff is along the lake and its clear and wet there.

Friday looks like we will have to make our own forecast. It's all over the map now but I'm thinking more snow than rain at this point as we are right on the line of the jet stream.


----------



## TLG99

DeVries;1454868 said:


> Full plow on all our mountain sites, at least 8cm's down so far. 1-3 was forecasted. I'm not looking forward to this one wet and very heavy mashed potatoes and it's going to drop down to minus 4.


I thought you may have been joking about the amount of snow you have....but your post did make me go for a site check.

Just wet with minimal accumulations on the grass here on the Stoney Creek mountain and just wet below. Been raining/snowing since the afternoon. TWN have temps staying at 0 degrees and EC is saying -2...........0 right now.

Rader has this clearing out soon.....probably a salt run in the early am for us. Thursday night into Friday morning is looking like a push of some kind, however, forecasts and temps are all over the place.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Pristine PM ltd;1454879 said:


> The reason I posted is just because of the small claims settlement we were just handed.


And there is no way for you to fight it? Its not your problem if that cashmart didn't do their job?...


----------



## DeVries

TLG99;1454914 said:


> I thought you may have been joking about the amount of snow you have....but your post did make me go for a site check.
> 
> Just wet with minimal accumulations on the grass here on the Stoney Creek mountain and just wet below. Been raining/snowing since the afternoon. TWN have temps staying at 0 degrees and EC is saying -2...........0 right now.
> 
> Rader has this clearing out soon.....probably a salt run in the early am for us. Thursday night into Friday morning is looking like a push of some kind, however, forecasts and temps are all over the place.


I'd never pull your leg because I hate it when someone posts that there is all kinds of snow forecasted and I look and there's none at all. I don't care for a heart attack thank you.


----------



## edgeair

Pristine PM ltd;1454879 said:


> The reason I posted is just because of the small claims settlement we were just handed.


It sounds like you are being saber rattled, is the law on their side?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

http://www.cbc.ca/marketplace/2009/busted/busted_cheque_cashing.html


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;1454921 said:


> I'd never pull your leg because I hate it when someone posts that there is all kinds of snow forecasted and I look and there's none at all. I don't care for a heart attack thank you.


You better start being a little more careful of that now - you're pushing 40 afterall...

I think Jon is not always alone in the immediate sense of panic at the word "snow". It's evenings like tonight that take a few months or years off my life - the stress factor is too much. Nothing I like more than seeing the tailights of the trucks leaving the yard.


----------



## Grassman09

GMC Driver;1454933 said:


> Nothing I like more than seeing the tailights of the trucks leaving the yard.


While posting on PS about it, while drinking a  stareing at your new to you Ford dump truck. Is it a 6 speed or auto? Did you already throw the 33" chrome rims on it?


----------



## edgeair

Pristine PM ltd;1454926 said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/marketplace/2009/busted/busted_cheque_cashing.html


It sounds like they are exploiting this pretty well. Might be the whole basis for their business.... double dipping on the backs of employers.

Whats to stop people doing just as the guy in the show did, saying "I lost the cheque" and then cashing both. Wheres the protection against this fraud? Apparently there is no protection.

Time for government to get in the 21st century and rewrite the law. I still think it should be on Money Mart to verify a cheque before they cash it.


----------



## edgeair

Just did some further research on the cheque cashing thing. It seems its the Cheque cashing places that are the only ones that know about this law. Here are a couple of ways that one can protect against this taken from an Industry Canada website:

1. Indicate any deadline for cashing a cheque on the face of the cheque rather than on a removable cheque stub, which should give notice to a cheque-cashing organization that the cheque may have a stop-payment order issued against it; and

2. Indicate in the memo field that the cheque is “payable to the named and intended payee only,” which would prevent the cheque from being cashed by another individual or organization once endorsed by the designated payee.

Another site stated that an employer prints his cheques with a notice saying they are only negotiable at a chartered bank, trust company or credit union. Apparently that person has had a couple attempts by Money Mart to collect on cheques with this wording, but he photocopies the cheque and highlights this statement and never hears from them again.

I know this doesn't help the case at hand, but might be something all of us employers should start doing.


----------



## grandview

Anyone getting snow right now? About 2 inches fell but might turn to rain after 1am.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

In Jon's case, the employee probably didn't know the cheque had the stop payment already. In the case on the link he posted though, I think there is a solution. You could in turn take the employee to small claims court and sue them for cashing the cheque fraudulently.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

To expand on Saturday's discussion, here are some pics of what the snoway rev can move and why I like it so much. There are a few video links in my pic/vid thread too.


----------



## Triple L

I've never understood why someone would use moneymart of whatever those places are and pay the fee's... Why not go to the bank and cash it out?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Alot of people that use them are avoiding child support payments, or garnishments of some type.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

It's mostly used by people with no money at all. They need their money that day and due to poor credit history with the banks, are subject to holds on their cheques. The reason for that is so the banks can do what moneymart is failing to do and make sure the cheques are good. 

On a side note, a friend of mine owns a bunch of money marts. Great profits. I wonder if he's not the one who nailed you Jon? Which location?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Morningside and Kingston.


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver;1454933 said:


> You better start being a little more careful of that now - you're pushing 40 afterall...
> 
> I think Jon is not always alone in the immediate sense of panic at the word "snow". It's evenings like tonight that take a few months or years off my life - the stress factor is too much. Nothing I like more than seeing the tailights of the trucks leaving the yard.


Ya 40.....................how do you know is my wife planning something has she talked to your wife for ideas? Hope its a fly in trip way up there somewhere where the lake trout are the size of small cows that would be great.

Doesn't look like we need much salt tonight it's scraping down nice and melting down right to black without any salt.


----------



## snowman4

112 pages and I'm caught up! Yup - definitely having a strange winter weather you look at it gross or net.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1454984 said:


> I've never understood why someone would use moneymart of whatever those places are and pay the fee's... Why not go to the bank and cash it out?


Some banks wont cash them on the spot. Had a employee that would be the do 1st thing he would do is cash it at Money Mart as CIBC wanted to hold it for like 5days. It prob didn't help he declared bankruptcy and was in his early 20s and had a kid already. Stupid kid stuck it in the wrong hole.

Jon

The would usually call me saying so and so is cashing this cheque and ask if it was ok. But that was year ago thou.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

EC and TWN sitting on the bench on this system comming in on Thursday night. There are some forecasts showing potential for 6-10" snows.... Check out the latest NAM......


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1454984 said:


> I've never understood why someone would use moneymart of whatever those places are and pay the fee's... Why not go to the bank and cash it out?


They are the clear indicator of "ghetto nearby". If you see 3 of them at one stoplight, lock your truck doors!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Here's a full push!!!


----------



## grandview

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1455096 said:


> Here's a full push!!!


Yes it was. Wet 4-5 inches of it.Just got back in,went out around 12 so not to bad,just heavy snow.


----------



## A Man

Looks like some snow tonight and tomorrow and 20-30cm next wed,Ha, only in my dreams will that come true.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Who knows, maybe tonight will be a bust and Dave will be sad!

Saying 5-15 for us, but temps at 1 degree.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1455203 said:


> Who knows, maybe tonight will be a bust and Dave will be sad!
> 
> Saying 5-15 for us, but temps at 1 degree.


CP24 was saying up to 18cm but we will have to wait and see. It would be nice to get twice that but this should keel us busy enough.


----------



## cet

I don't like the timing on this one. Even if we were to start at 4 we might only be pushing 1". Not allowed in after 7am so after that we have to watch it fall. Not salting anything before, that would be a waste of material.

Fun times.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Fuel up all equipment and trucks, put plows on and wait.....
And order more salt


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Great Rick Rant about the weather being "Totontarded"
http://o-o.preferred.rogers-yyz1.v1...2CBCCE4E9B3B7CC7959&key=yta1&cms_redirect=yes


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1455269 said:


> Great Rick Rant about the weather being "Totontarded"
> http://o-o.preferred.rogers-yyz1.v1...2CBCCE4E9B3B7CC7959&key=yta1&cms_redirect=yes


I think it was about you guys from Toronto, not the weather. :laughing:


----------



## snowplowchick

Just got invoices for repairs to two sites from plowing. A bannister ripped out of concrete and bricks taken out of the corner of a building. Ouch. 

Hope this snowfall is less eventful. Wish it wasn't a daytime event like this, there is no way to get into most of our sites in the daytime.


----------



## ff1221

20 to 30cm for next wednesday, i hope so need the extra event to make the invoicing worthwhile for February, only been out 2 or 3 times so far.


----------



## Triple L

Todays funny pic LOL

I'll give them a 8 on problem solving skills and making due with what you have, safety, about a -9 LOL


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Keel*



JD Dave;1455225 said:


> CP24 was saying up to 18cm but we will have to wait and see. It would be nice to get twice that but this should keel us busy enough.


Hoping to keel busy as well. 20cm in the offering .... 

Dave enjoy your meeting with Patrick, met him this morning, seems like a good guy....Thumbs Up


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Nuts*



Triple L;1455347 said:


> Todays funny pic LOL
> 
> I'll give them a 8 on problem solving skills and making due with what you have, safety, about a -9 LOL


LMAO, talk about unsafe.... good add Chad... looks like Mexico to me.....


----------



## cet

Well I told you last week I had tickets to tonight's leaf game. I guess my daughter is going to take my son. She wanted to go badly when she saw the tickets so I might as well let her go and have some fun while I try to take a nap.

There isn't suppose to be enough to plow before school hours but if I don't at least make an appearance the phone will be ringing again.

20-30 next wed. Is that going to be the "In like a lion out like a lamb". An early golf season would be nice.


----------



## grandview

So a night at a leaf game would cost about 9,654.86 for 2 tixs a pack of smokes, couple of beers and parking?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

GV don't be cheap, splurge for good seats!


----------



## schrader

Where is this 20-30 next Wednesday coming from,WN is saying 10+ still way to early yet. Wish I could stay of my properties during the day, I get to play dodge the weekender in the $80,000 vehicle. Looks like some LE on Saturday too.


----------



## snowplowchick

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a school snow day tomorrow, to take some of the pressure off a daytime event.


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1455450 said:


> Where is this 20-30 next Wednesday coming from,WN is saying 10+ still way to early yet. Wish I could stay of my properties during the day, I get to play dodge the weekender in the $80,000 vehicle. Looks like some LE on Saturday too.


You didn't get the memo, they are going to surprise Collingwood again, tell them 10+, but give them 30+, they are telling us in advance so we can be in on the joke!:laughing:


----------



## goel

snowplowchick;1455456 said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a school snow day tomorrow, to take some of the pressure off a daytime event.


Absolutely.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Way to nice of a day to talk about plowing!!! I'm not in the spirit to plow at all


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am crossing my fingers for a condo day.... oh wait....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Anyone watching CP24? Major raid on insurance frauds! 30 ppl arrested, over 130 charges laid. Not related to snow slip and falls directly, but the more people who get busted frauding the ins system the better!


----------



## schrader

ff1221;1455475 said:


> You didn't get the memo, they are going to surprise Collingwood again, tell them 10+, but give them 30+, they are telling us in advance so we can be in on the joke!:laughing:


Hey now, thats just mean, 30cm for the GTA now that I would like to see.I got a bike in the garage thats calling my name, can't wait for spring.


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1455528 said:


> Anyone watching CP24? Major raid on insurance frauds! 30 ppl arrested, over 130 charges laid. Not related to snow slip and falls directly, but the more people who get busted frauding the ins system the better!


That is good...when they prosecute the fraudsters and get their money back I'm sure it will mean lower rates for all of us.


----------



## augustaGM

WN has just downgraded Hamilton to 5-10 cm and Burlington to just 5cm - we'll see


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mr.Markus;1455562 said:


> That is good...when they prosecute the fraudsters and get their money back I'm sure it will mean lower rates for all of us.


Yah, as a matter of fact you should go stand beside your mailbox and wait for the cheque!


----------



## DeVries

augustaGM;1455566 said:


> WN has just downgraded Hamilton to 5-10 cm and Burlington to just 5cm - we'll see


Nice to see another local on here.

I think it's going to be like last night, rain along the lake and a full plow on the escarpment. We plowed everything on the escarpment but had to hurry cause it was melting almost as fast as we plowed it


----------



## CGM Inc.

same for our area....i don't like when they are all over the map just means they don't know.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1455574 said:


> Yah, as a matter of fact you should go stand beside your mailbox and wait for the cheque!


I bet it will pretty much offset the increase from my accident.....Thumbs Up


----------



## musclecarboy

grandview;1455445 said:


> So a night at a leaf game would cost about 9,654.86 for 2 tixs a pack of smokes, couple of beers and parking?


I went to the NJ/Leafs game with my girlfriend.... $155x2 for tickets, $15x6 for my beers, $30 for parking a dually, getting disappointed by another OTL... priceless.

Here you go GV.... you can bring cet, JD and a stripper http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-tickets-LEAFS-VS-CAPITOLS-FEBRUARY-25TH-W0QQAdIdZ357537283


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1455532 said:


> Hey now, thats just mean, 30cm for the GTA now that I would like to see.I got a bike in the garage thats calling my name, can't wait for spring.


It's a crapshoot, they're saying 2cm overnight here but 10-15cm tomorrow morning, that's assuming the low stay together for 18hrs over the great lakes, we'll see. Hope you have an uneventful weekend!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

musclecarboy;1455697 said:


> I went to the NJ/Leafs game with my girlfriend.... $155x2 for tickets, $15x6 for my beers, $30 for parking a dually, getting disappointed by another OTL... priceless.
> 
> Here you go GV.... you can bring cet, JD and a stripper http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-tickets-LEAFS-VS-CAPITOLS-FEBRUARY-25TH-W0QQAdIdZ357537283


Lily can't make it, (sorry for taking your joke Dave) but I can.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1455702 said:


> Lily can't make it, (sorry for taking your joke Dave) but I can.


Stop assuming she's worth that kind of money.


----------



## Mr.Markus

....plus we knew there was no way she was getting a Saturday night off.








Sorry..I sat on that one as long as I could but the conversation got stagnant.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1455805 said:


> ....plus we knew there was no way she was getting a Saturday night off.
> 
> Sorry..I sat on that one as long as I could but the conversation got stagnant.


Grant brought home a fist full of fivers and he's preplowing now.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol kots of deletes eh?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Then I remember.....


----------



## orenlasko

*wow you know its a slow winter when.....*

we start dragging in girlfriends/wives/mistress' into the forums...


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Free stuff*



JD Dave;1455815 said:


> Grant brought home a fist full of fivers and he's preplowing now.


What did you bring home today Dave?..... free Western spring jacket maybe ? 

Pre-plowing, hmmmm must be a GTA thing ?..... lmmfao


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1455697 said:


> I went to the NJ/Leafs game with my girlfriend.... $155x2 for tickets, $15x6 for my beers, $30 for parking a dually, getting disappointed by another OTL... priceless.
> 
> Here you go GV.... you can bring cet, JD and a stripper http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-tickets-LEAFS-VS-CAPITOLS-FEBRUARY-25TH-W0QQAdIdZ357537283


Tickets were $203 each. $2 to park at Finch and $4 for both of them to take the subway. She did text me to ask if she could have a beer, as if I would know, LOL


----------



## greywynd

She just didn't want to surprise you when the charges show up on your CC.


----------



## cet

schrader;1455450 said:


> Where is this 20-30 next Wednesday coming from,WN is saying 10+ still way to early yet. Wish I could stay of my properties during the day, I get to play dodge the weekender in the $80,000 vehicle. Looks like some LE on Saturday too.


TWN says 10+ on the internet but on the TV is says 20-30

School is never cancelled here, they just cancel buses. To many families have both parents working and need somewhere for their kids to go.


----------



## cet

The Pro from our golf course is at the leafs game. He sits right behind the leaf bench and is always on TV. A few years ago he wore this real wild looking tie. He was on the cover of the Sun, Globe and Star the next morning.


----------



## JD Dave

StratfordPusher;1455836 said:


> What did you bring home today Dave?..... free Western spring jacket maybe ?
> 
> Pre-plowing, hmmmm must be a GTA thing ?..... lmmfao


I never thought I'd own a Western but the deal was too good to pass up..


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Whatd you get? MVP?


----------



## Triple L

Trader!!!!!!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Vip*



R.G.PEEL;1455871 said:


> Whatd you get? MVP?


Think he got the VIP...... Thumbs Up Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Trader*



Triple L;1455880 said:


> Trader!!!!!!


Hey, I'm going to look good in my new Western jacket tonight pushing snow with my
BOSS plow..... 

FREEBIE Value = Thumbs Up Thumbs Up Thumbs Up >>>> Thanks Douglas Dynamics


----------



## JD Dave

StratfordPusher;1455882 said:


> Think he got the VIP...... Thumbs Up Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


I'd tell them what it is but Al and I were sworn to secrecy. We had to sign a waiver, no pics or video's allowed.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1455865 said:


> I never thought I'd own a Western but the deal was too good to pass up..


Putting it on the Denali?


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1455904 said:


> Putting it on the Denali?


Not sure it will handle it, might have to buy a Ford.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Whatever, its not a boss, so it'll just break anyway.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1455907 said:


> Not sure it will handle it, might have to buy a Ford.


You might as well get a Case while your on a roll.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1455908 said:


> Whatever, its not a boss, so it'll just break anyway.


I'm gonna be laughing soo hard next year and all the years after LOL


----------



## cet

Everyone's working tonight and no one's going to bed yet.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1455940 said:


> Everyone's working tonight and no one's going to bed yet.


Can't sleep the hype is getting to me, Jon must already be in his truck puking........ Gross.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mr.Markus;1455952 said:


> Can't sleep the hype is getting to me, Jon must already be in his truck puking........ Gross.


He's thinking "how are we BAHHHRRRF! Gonna handle all this HUUUURRRL snow without the RRRRRAlFFF 550?"


----------



## dingybigfoot

R.G.PEEL;1455968 said:


> He's thinking "how are we BAHHHRRRF! Gonna handle all this HUUUURRRL snow without the RRRRRAlFFF 550?"


lmao..lol..:laughing:


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Really*



JD Dave;1455900 said:



> I'd tell them what it is but Al and I were sworn to secrecy. We had to sign a waiver, no pics or video's allowed.


I didn't sign the waver, whats the big secret, guy comes to town handing out free jackets and plows to get us to convert to Western from BOSS... I'm good with that, 4 new Westerns MVP's all loaded up would be a fair replace for my BOSS fleet..., not sure how you got a full box of jackets and hats thou.... guess it goes by how many posts on PS you have made.... might think you have alot of friends .... Thumbs Up Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## StratfordPusher

*I represent that....*



cet;1455915 said:


> You might as well get a Case while your on a roll.


I represent that.... :realmad:... lol

Knock wood, no problems with my red baby yet ......


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Know how he feels*



R.G.PEEL;1455968 said:


> He's thinking "how are we BAHHHRRRF! Gonna handle all this HUUUURRRL snow without the RRRRRAlFFF 550?"


Know how he feels, I'm without both by normal tractor operators till Sunday, have two fill in
guys that have never plowed my lots before......nor plowed with my equipment...

Going to be a stressful event without a doubt....


----------



## goel

Beautiful clear night with lots of stars visible.

Scary forecast for the overnight and early morning. 

WTF to think or do. 

Guys will hit the road at 2:30, which is probibaly a little early and hopefully a LOT early - but we will see.

Plus, had a baby boy born this afternoon. Hurry up and wait all day at the hospital, but everyone is happy and healthy.


----------



## snowman4

Can't sleep... too excited. Good thing it's not a real storm, you know 30-50cm or else I'd definitely be up all night.


----------



## mrmagnum

goel;1456044 said:


> Beautiful clear night with lots of stars visible.
> 
> Scary forecast for the overnight and early morning.
> 
> WTF to think or do.
> 
> Guys will hit the road at 2:30, which is probibaly a little early and hopefully a LOT early - but we will see.
> 
> Plus, had a baby boy born this afternoon. Hurry up and wait all day at the hospital, but everyone is happy and healthy.


Congratulations on the birth of your Son!


----------



## doberman

Congrats on the son. My daughter was born during the biggest snowfall of the year 2 years ago. I was so tired, ragged, scruffy and generally scary looking when I showed up at the hospital, I had security chase me down the corridors.


----------



## greywynd

Congrats on your son's safe arrival! 

Heading out to do some pre-salting now. Anyone else out/up?


----------



## rooferdave

congrats on the newborn.... and you thought plowing kept you up at night lol!


grywnd we are just donning our kevlar snowsuits and heading into the depths of scarlem! lol we are rolling now and are gonna be hanging at lawrence and victoria park for 3a.m for some preplowing as per my bosses instructions


----------



## greywynd

Keep an eye on where you step if you get out of the truck, I think that's Jon's area. I'm running back and forth along 7 in Markham.


----------



## Mr.Markus

goel;1456044 said:


> Beautiful clear night with lots of stars visible.
> 
> Scary forecast for the overnight and early morning.
> 
> WTF to think or do.
> 
> Guys will hit the road at 2:30, which is probibaly a little early and hopefully a LOT early - but we will see.
> 
> Plus, had a baby boy born this afternoon. Hurry up and wait all day at the hospital, but everyone is happy and healthy.


Congrats that is wonderful news......


----------



## rooferdave

greywynd;1456155 said:


> Keep an eye on where you step if you get out of the truck, I think that's Jon's area. I'm running back and forth along 7 in Markham.


I am out that way at six to do the no frills, or if scarlem fizzles I will prob be up there sooner, or playing in the salt truck,


----------



## orenlasko

Mazel Tov on the birth of your Son!!!!


----------



## greywynd

Looks like maybe a fire near 7 and Centre Street, police have some roads closed including 7. Good thing I know the side streets to get to the strip club!


----------



## Alpha Property

nothing here in Thorold, its plus 1. Dark skys though


----------



## Triple L

Congrats on the baby goel!


----------



## greywynd

Just saw the radar at the salt yard. Looks like lots south of the great lakes, not much north of them yet.


----------



## Alpha Property

Fort erie around here always seams to get hit hard first, all i can see is a bit of rain on those traffic cameras


----------



## Mr.Markus

Down graded for me 5 cm in the morning 1-3 in the aft. might be able to keep up to it with salt with these temps.


----------



## G.Landscape

What a waste of Hype.....why am I up right now.....not a trace


----------



## dingybigfoot

Timing of this is going to scuk.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Another B.S. Hyped up story of a big snow storm! I;m awake for what? Apparently windsor is getting big wet flakes for a few hours now? I bet wed's 30 cm is a just a big wet dream that dont happen either! :realmad:*_


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Congrats on the newborn!!!

So much for the storm of 2012...presalting underway before the morning rush.
I agree with you Markus, temps and salt should keep things under control.


----------



## dingybigfoot

xll_VIPER_llx;1456205 said:


> _*Another B.S. Hyped up story of a big snow storm! I;m awake for what? Apparently windsor is getting big wet flakes for a few hours now? I bet wed's 30 cm is a just a big wet dream that dont happen either! :realmad:*_


The hype is ridiculous. I had 3 customers, (obviously resi) call me during the day yesterday to tell me about this "so called storm'' that was coming. Even my old man called me to ask how I was doing with the prepping.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

dingybigfoot;1456210 said:


> The hype is ridiculous. I had 3 customers, (obviously resi) call me during the day yesterday to tell me about this "so called storm'' that was coming. Even my old man called me to ask how I was doing with the prepping.


*
Same! Emails and phone calls asking me if i have heard its coming and my 1 client telling me about how the she has to have the school buses out and ready for 5 am! And now 5 mins later and theres big wet fluffy flakes falling! So much for it starting at 1 am like they said! *


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*I'm an idiot! Congrats on the baby boy! some days i wish my kids were babys again!

And heres the special news report in toronto! Still makes me laugh!






*_


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Trace*



G.Landscape;1456197 said:


> What a waste of Hype.....why am I up right now.....not a trace


Justa trace here, another great weather let down.......


----------



## Triple L

I coulda gotten a good sleep tonight... Man were they ever off...


----------



## rooferdave

Still sitting in scarlem with 5 machines on site, boss says its coming. Does anyone see snow? Anyone around Kennedy/Lawrence? We are the idiots in the middle of the lot


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I hear rain at airport


----------



## Triple L

Its finally snowing here now... Not hard just very light


----------



## greywynd

Lots of trucks out that I'm seeing, no snow yet though. TWN radar shows that we should see it soon.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I heard BARFFFF in Scarborough,


----------



## CGM Inc.

raining here as well now, we are pounding a pre-salt on commercials and see what happens.
Don't think to much will stick with the temperature the way it is.


----------



## GMC Driver

We had scheduled a 2 am start, posotponed that till 5, now just sent them home. Radar shows it's passed over - only a few wet flakes, and salt we put down yesterday is taking care of it. Still plus 1 here.

Guess this sort of makes up for the quick on unforecasted 3" we got on Wednesday night. Could have used the sleep though.


----------



## chachi1984

nothing in burlington, waking up every hr to look out my window at the pavement


----------



## JD Dave

goel;1456044 said:


> Beautiful clear night with lots of stars visible.
> 
> Scary forecast for the overnight and early morning.
> 
> WTF to think or do.
> 
> Guys will hit the road at 2:30, which is probibaly a little early and hopefully a LOT early - but we will see.
> 
> Plus, had a baby boy born this afternoon. Hurry up and wait all day at the hospital, but everyone is happy and healthy.


Congrats on the healthy little guy. I'm sick as a dog.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1456258 said:


> Congrats on the healthy little guy. I'm sick as a dog.


Want some Jalapeno logs from Sal's to help you out?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We are just waiting anywhere that we will be against traffic, and ready to salt, but I don't even know if we will need to salt at this point.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Congrats GOEL!!! A future plower, or for his sake, hopefully not! haha


----------



## Triple L

We got a condo day here now Jon, watch we won't get half the snow now haha


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Sick*



JD Dave;1456258 said:


> Congrats on the healthy little guy. I'm sick as a dog.


Must be caused by you dreaming all night about new Western's, hope it passes fast...


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Just like in M.













Just like in MASH "Radar" always knows whats happening before it happens. Dont listen to TWN or EC, just use em as a reference and check your radar websites. It'll tell ya the whole story and there wont be no casualtys. Expecting 7 to 14 up here, there is a band heading up. We will see. Enjoyed the break in February. Managed to replace my clutch in my 2000 Chev. for hauling work in the summer. Clutch plate split apart and all that loose metal made a mess out of the slave cylinder, pilot bearing. Stay safe out there in the tropics.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Done here*



Triple L;1456264 said:


> We got a condo day here now Jon, watch we won't get half the snow now haha


Done here for now, 1cm on the ground... way to go weather gods... Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## rooferdave

Snowing here now it's starting to stick to the side of my bobcat


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Ad*



Triple L;1456264 said:


> We got a condo day here now Jon, watch we won't get half the snow now haha


You running a new ad on Kijiji Chad ? :laughing:

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...eling-Let-us-do-it-for-you-W0QQAdIdZ357678910


----------



## Triple L

Dreaming or dreading how big of a PITA it will be... Loosing lots of sleep already eh LOL


----------



## Elite_Maint

Congrats GOEL on the baby boy!...I had a baby girl in December and she's been a good girl sleeping full nights! She's sleeping from 6-8hr straight at night time!..she's slept like that since after the first month.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

E Maintenance;1456278 said:


> Congrats GOEL on the baby boy!...I had a baby girl in December and she's been a good girl sleeping full nights! She's sleeping from 6-8hr straight at night time!..she's slept like that since after the first month.


You can always take her plowing with you if her sleep pattern change. Beats strolling around the block


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Local radio stn*

Was just listening to the local Stratford radio stn.... DJ reported we will get a further 10-15cm 
today on top of the 10cm we received last night..... WTF... not sure how this guy got to work this morning but he musta did with his eyes closed....

1cm on the ground and it is melting already.... hmmmmmm

Much ado about nothing as Shakespeare would say...


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Ya thats right. E C hasnt changed their forecast either as of 5 a.m. this morning. In that job you never have to apologize for being asleep at the wheel/switch


----------



## G.Landscape

So Chad....your one of those guys that drives around with your stobe light on all the time.....


----------



## Triple L

Absolutly NOT! I chirp guys out at the salt depot all the time for that... I don't turn them off when I'm driving literally 100' up the street but other then that...

Which truck did u see? The white one?


----------



## CGM Inc.

StratfordPusher;1456292 said:


> Much ado about nothing as Shakespeare would say...


 :realmad: shut down 1/2 the province for nothing but better safe than sorry.


----------



## ff1221

Congrats Goel, it's gotta be tough being up having a baby and now having to deal with all this snow, not sure even a Western can move it, or a Blizzard, Arctic, Boss, any of them would have a hard time scraping up 1/2cm.:laughing:


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1456272 said:


> You running a new ad on Kijiji Chad ? :laughing:
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...eling-Let-us-do-it-for-you-W0QQAdIdZ357678910


From $10-50 eh... Wow, I bet the $50 driveway has to be like a city block big or something LOL

I don't even bother looking at that nonsense on there anymore... Its that time of season and he's still looking for work in Feburary...


----------



## Neige

Congratulations Goel, having children is pretty great.


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1456309 said:


> Absolutly NOT! I chirp guys out at the salt depot all the time for that... I don't turn them off when I'm driving literally 100' up the street but other then that...
> 
> Which truck did u see? The white one?


White one, driving down university, followed it from weber till the expressway and it was still on a far as I could see going down the hwy. I think you need to have a talk with your employees, haha


----------



## Neige

We are supposed to get hit with the same storm this afternoon. They are calling for 15-25 cm with winds, our first real snow storm for the year. From what I have read on here and seen on the radar, I am not holding my breath. At least I got a decent sleep last night, makes up for the other night where they forcasted 3cm and the night before that with 2cm. Both were a total bust.


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1456333 said:


> White one, driving down university, followed it from weber till the expressway and it was still on a far as I could see going down the hwy. I think you need to have a talk with your employees, haha


Will do, ya I dont drive that truck... People who drive with their beacons on are one of my biggest pet peeves... Im still laughing from the last time I called someguy out on it... He's got that white gmc and i swear he has the beacon on the minute he starts the truck... everyday he drives around even when its sunny with it on... The conversation started with, "so you must be special huh?" LOL


----------



## G.Landscape

Correct me if I am wrong but its against the law to have it on when your not performing "snow removal services" thus drving between sites you could get pulled over if the cop was in a bad mood?


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1456348 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but its against the law to have it on when your not performing "snow removal services" thus drving between sites you could get pulled over if the cop was in a bad mood?


Absolutly I'm pretty sure as well... And to top it off our beacons are blue and amber so thats even worse... I asked him and he laughed and was like yup, I realized it was on about a 1/4 way down the expressway LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

You can amber all the time, blue can only be on on a private property


----------



## Elite_Maint

G.Landscape;1456348 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but its against the law to have it on when your not performing "snow removal services" thus drving between sites you could get pulled over if the cop was in a bad mood?


That's only if your beacon is blue. Orange/yellow beacons it doesn't matter if they are on. Since the cops started using blue nobody else could us it for plowing unless its a city vehicle.

You can use whatever colour you want on private property though just not on city roads.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I have a non-offensive amber on my truck, I often just leave it on, just to bug chad.

I would rather leave it on then forget to put it on and regret it. And no chad, I am not special! Just forgotful


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1456350 said:


> Absolutly I'm pretty sure as well... And to top it off our beacons are blue and amber so thats even worse... I asked him and he laughed and was like yup, I realized it was on about a 1/4 way down the expressway LOL


If it's Amber you can drive all over hels half acre with it on, but if it's Blue only Municipal or Provincial are allowed to have it on while on the road, private parking lot you can use any colour you want.

Flashing blue light on snow-removal equipment

(31) No person shall, while operating a road service vehicle on a highway, plow, salt or de-ice the highway or apply chemicals or abrasives to the highway for snow or ice control unless the road service vehicle is equipped with a lamp producing intermittent flashes of blue light visible for a distance of 150 metres from all directions. 1996, c. 33, s. 11.

Restriction on use of flashing blue light

(32) No person shall operate a lamp that produces intermittent flashes of blue light on a highway except,

(a) a person operating a road service vehicle in the circumstances described in subsection (31); or

(b) a person operating a police department vehicle, together with a lamp that produces intermittent flashes of red light, as permitted by subsection (14.1). 2007, c. 13, s. 17 (8).

We all run Blue here but small towns get away with a lot more than big cities, you'd hate it here chad, 10 contractors running around, blue lights flashing all over the place, you'd lose your shiit.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I like that york region has cancelled school bus routes "to be safe". There's less than an inch, and absolutely nothing on most aasphalt.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1456258 said:


> Congrats on the healthy little guy. I'm sick as a dog.


Western flu.....?


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

ff1221 :laughing: On Health Ministry and the taxpayer cant take us living to the max anymore. To many violaters in the Heart Institute, or getting new knees etc etc etc. We gotta live careful .


----------



## Triple L

Here almost everyone turns their beacon off when they pull out of a parking lot.... Very rarely do people drive around with them on, and if they do they honestly forgot to turn it off... Except for that 1 guy I called out the other week LOL...

Either that or alot guys dont even have beacons tobegin with...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1456358 said:


> I have a non-offensive amber on my truck, I often just leave it on, just to bug chad.
> 
> I would rather leave it on then forget to put it on and regret it. And no chad, I am not special! Just forgotful


I say no one gives a **** anyway what ever you flash on a vehicle!
They cut you off, drive to close, and what else just to get ahead.....

I would forget to turn them off as well.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

We usually turn beacons off when off the lot unless it blizzard or freezing rain conditions just to make the other guy/gal driving think about being more cautious and not ruin our day by bringing one of our peices of equipment down. They break down good enuf by themselves we dont need anybody helping it along.


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1456368 said:


> I like that york region has cancelled school bus routes "to be safe". There's less than an inch, and absolutely nothing on most aasphalt.


I agree there is hardly any snow but they also have to be able to get the kids home too. With the forecast they made the call early I bet. Good job my son didn't know they canceled buses or he wouldn't have wanted to go to school even though he walks. :laughing:


----------



## cet

I was pretty sick last night at 12:30 also. I was trying to think who could cover my route. I think I had food poisoning. When I got up at 3 to check the weather I wasn't too bad, looking at a black road helped for sure. Same thing at 4 and 5:30.


----------



## snowplowchick

Congrats to you and your wife, goel!


I hate the little beacons, they look cheesy, more construction fleet, but the giant, blinding light bars make me think that person is compensating for something. Lol


----------



## R.G.PEEL

cet;1456381 said:


> I was pretty sick last night at 12:30 also. I was trying to think who could cover my route. I think I had food poisoning. When I got up at 3 to check the weather I wasn't too bad, looking at a black road helped for sure. Same thing at 4 and 5:30.


Aww, you and dave have your cycles in sync!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

snowplowchick;1456383 said:


> Congrats to you and your wife, goel!
> 
> I hate the little beacons, they look cheesy, more construction fleet, but the giant, blinding light bars make me think that person is compensating for something. Lol


I'm gonna quote tom here: " just because you drive a piece of shiit doesn't mean you have a bigger d!ck than I do! It just means you're poor" Lol


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1456390 said:


> I'm gonna quote tom here: " just because you drive a piece of shiit doesn't mean you have a bigger d!ck than I do! It just means you're poor" Lol


HAHAHAHA Thats awesome...

For the first time in forever, I can actually say snowplowchick complimented me as well as my beaconlight is about 3x the size of those little "cheesy" ones but not nearly a fullsize light bar so........... LOL


----------



## greywynd

Just talking to SWMBO, there's an inch of snow in Peterborough in the last hour.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Jacobsmovinsnow;1456378 said:


> We usually turn beacons off when off the lot unless it blizzard or freezing rain conditions just to make the other guy/gal driving think about being more cautious and not ruin our day by bringing one of our peices of equipment down. They break down good enuf by themselves we dont need anybody helping it along.


Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong but our understanding is that we *must* have our top flashers on and visible 360 degrees whenever the trucks are plow-equipped and the heavy equipment (slow moving and wide) at all times when travelling on the roads. It's a warning to the other drivers that there is something unusual about the vehicle they're following or passing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I've driven in Quebec there's something unusal about every driver on the road.......


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1456377 said:


> I say no one gives a **** anyway what ever you flash on a vehicle!
> They cut you off, drive to close, and what else just to get ahead.....
> 
> I would forget to turn them off as well.


I just leave the spinner on that usually keeps them at bay and the LED work lights.


----------



## schrader

Looks like we are on the edge of the warm air once again, close to 5cm now, I just hope the LE doesn't kick my butt.


----------



## adamhumberview

sweet joke weather man..


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Mr.Markus;1456409 said:


> I've driven in Quebec there's something unusal about every driver on the road.......


Now, let's not get too personal. You should hear what we say about the Ontario drivers who always stay in the left lane, even at 40 kph below the rest of the traffic.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Haha, I have actually heard that Ontario drivers are known for always staying in the fast lane, Ontario drivers just tailgate them until they move over though! Sometimes a high beam works too


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Secret to driving in Montreal is keep your fingers crossed, look ahead , anticipate and drive just as insanely fast as the rest of em. Drove big truck there for years and finally decided that was the best approach.


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

*flashing lights*

can't say I really have noticed many trucks with Strobes on while plowing. Actually I think I see more trucks with nothing more then the lights that come with the truck from Factory.

Unless your in a lot that is active I can't really see a need for them to be on.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1456429 said:


> Haha, I have actually heard that Ontario drivers are known for always staying in the fast lane, Ontario drivers just tailgate them until they move over though! Sometimes a high beam works too


So you've met my dad I see? Lol

Good thing I didn't set an alarm, I woke up at 10 and thought I missed the storm altogether


----------



## Elite_Maint

I enjoy driving in Montreal.. In Toronto people are sometimes to cautious!! also i'd say 80% of drivers here just drive because they have no choice not because they enjoy it or even know how to. thats why so many minor accidents in Toronto.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1456379 said:


> I agree there is hardly any snow but they also have to be able to get the kids home too. With the forecast they made the call early I bet. Good job my son didn't know they canceled buses or he wouldn't have wanted to go to school even though he walks. :laughing:


Thats my sisters' go-to move when it snows. "mom, nobody else is going to be there". Their school is visible from my driveway do it doesn't always work.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Landcare - Mont;1456425 said:


> Now, let's not get too personal. You should hear what we say about the Ontario drivers who always stay in the left lane, even at 40 kph below the rest of the traffic.


That is so true!! I can't stand when drivers do that.. traffic is going 110-120 and these idiots go 100 on the left lane. I get right behind them honk and highbeam if they don't know how to drive they shouldn't be on the road.


----------



## Grassman09

Landcare - Mont;1456425 said:


> Now, let's not get too personal. You should hear what we say about the Ontario drivers who always stay in the left lane, even at 40 kph below the rest of the traffic.


Only because the Quebec cops love the Ontario folks. A Quebecker can be speeding maybe 5k over posted and wont get pulled over but the Ontario plated car will for sure.

speaking of cops.. I got busted in Shelburn on my way to Collingwood on Monday  93 in a 60. Hwy 126 just coming off 89. Its 60 for a minute then goes up to 80 again. they always sit there like hawks and nab the city folk going to Blue Mtn.


----------



## Triple L

Did he give you a 30 over ticket?


----------



## Grassman09

Nop just a 15over and my 160k in a 100 on the 401 prob dropped off my license. She said I can fight it but crown might bring it up to original speed. I'll just fork over the $50.


----------



## CGM Inc.

3rd application of salt on Main Street in Streetsville in the last 15min.
We must be missing something...


----------



## Triple L

Wow that was nice... 160 on the 401! Couldn't have been in that dodge or the ford LOL


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

why the hell would you be doing 160kph on the 401 the consequences these days is too much to risk it.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1456457 said:


> Wow that was nice... 160 on the 401! Couldn't have been in that dodge or the ford LOL


True it was in a Honda CRV going to Kingston to make the deal on the Dodge. Looking back now it should have been the other way around. Who knows maybe in a few years ill say the same about the Ford and Go for a GM diesel like I had planned or a 12 valve cummins dodge.


----------



## Grassman09

rugbyinthesnow;1456460 said:


> why the hell would you be doing 160kph on the 401 the consequences these days is too much to risk it.


I was going to purchase a truck and there was going to be snow later in the eve. Take a wile to go to Kingston and back. It was years ago only do 120 now as that's what the Opp officer said i wont get pulled over for.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1456461 said:


> True it was in a Honda CRV going to Kingston to make the deal on the Dodge. Looking back now it should have been the other way around. Who knows maybe in a few years ill say the same about the Ford and Go for a GM diesel like I had planned or a 12 valve cummins dodge.


I think you'll be happy with the 6.7... My buddy has a 2011 with 110,000 km's on it now and he's beyond in love with it... It was quite the step up from his 6 leaker F350... If anything he'll find any flaws in the motor the amount he drives hauling off full jaggs everymorning...


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1456463 said:


> I think you'll be happy with the 6.7... My buddy has a 2011 with 110,000 km's on it now and he's beyond in love with it... It was quite the step up from his 6 leaker F350... If anything he'll find any flaws in the motor the amount he drives hauling off full jaggs everymorning...


I like the engine braking really slows it down fast and throws you back into your seat. Seats are comfy as I found out on Monday  you apparently do not notice your speed. I have almost 20k on my truck and just got it end of Sept. Done 2 oil changes and filled up the piss tank twice now.

I read all these stories about people pouring piss DEF fluid in there fuel tanks and ford denying warranty.. If you cant distinguish the two tanks you shouldnt be driving the truck int he 1st place.

I thought the 6.0s were better then the 6.4s but not as good as the 7.3's even so they had issues as well with cavitation of the cylinder walls. Ford played with the HP too much in the pick up trucks to match GM and Ram and that what did the trucks in. Only the Medium duty trucks were a lil better. Just had turbo problems and head studs and EGRs lol..


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Agree*



rugbyinthesnow;1456440 said:


> can't say I really have noticed many trucks with Strobes on while plowing. Actually I think I see more trucks with nothing more then the lights that come with the truck from Factory.
> 
> Unless your in a lot that is active I can't really see a need for them to be on.


Totally agree, my guy seems to think he needs to run all his lights and strobes anytime he drops the plow... drives me crazy... no need to run strobe lights at 3am in a empty parking lot...


----------



## goel

Thanks all.

Good sleeper so far, just have to wait and see. Hopefully like his older sister (3) who has always been a 12 hour night time sleeper since she was born.

What a storm. 1 salt truck handled all the actual, instead of the crews waiting for the forecasted. Ah well, better safe then sorry.


----------



## cet

goel congrats on the birth. It is a special time.

Some of them never grow out of the 12 hour sleeping, my wife is still doing it.


----------



## Triple L

We got golf ball and then some sized flakes coming down now..
They're stupid huge!


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

I never did. I still like to sleep 12 hours. mostly on weekends outside of plowing season. My kid sleeps 12 straight from week one on. Gotta love it, helps keep you sane and making smart decisions!


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

not on the west side of kitchener. nothing right now.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Bumped up to 15cm till its over. Right now, lightly snowing, residual salt is busy working away keeping the new applications of salt waiting. Guys calling in, wanting to get a spot on the machines. Thats nice after a big lull.


----------



## snowman4

So is the storm just late for you Southern Ontario boys or what? Wondering what to expect up here.


----------



## Triple L

Those big flakes stopped here for now...


----------



## snowman4

Snowing pretty good here now...


----------



## G.Landscape

Still nothing in kw, radar says it was all pushed north, light salt this morning is all that was needed


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Saw the first little flakes (snow, that is) around 1:00 p.m. Now it's coming down pretty hard and started accumulating on the asphalt about 1/2 hour ago. Good winds from the northeast too. EC warning say 15 - 25 cms by tomorrow noon.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I got 2 salt runs out of it and had to push my weekend drives. Nice payday but not what I was expecting. Went well considering the timing.


----------



## TheRealBuzz

Belleville - Snowed off and on since 8am, heavy at times. 6cm of heavy accumulation. 3.50pm now light wet snow / rain.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

From half an hour ago - it's snowing harder now.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Salt run*



Mr.Markus;1456685 said:


> I got 2 salt runs out of it and had to push my weekend drives. Nice payday but not what I was expecting. Went well considering the timing.


Mine was spread 10 - 40kgs bags of salt on a bunch of walks at 6 am.... been rain and wet since... calling for 5-10 again tonight with blowing snow....lets see how the weather gods mess this one up...


----------



## TheRealBuzz

Not convinced there will be any more tonight. Radar looks like it's all moved east with nothing coming up behind.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*What a messed up winter*

They are getting loads of snow in Africa, wtf.... with that.....check this video....

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...ews/video-snowbound-in-africa/61865rica/61865


----------



## Landcare - Mont

I owe, I owe - it's off to work I go. Probably 5-6 cms down since 4 o'clock; time to start the roads.


----------



## CGM Inc.

green and wet around here....quick dusting of salt later on and we should be good to go.


----------



## greywynd

Last I heard was 6" in Peterborough. One more salt run here in an hour or so, then head home to go plowing again.

Hopefully they have 35/115 re-opened by then, it was closed due to freezing rain.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Really eh? Scarborough was decent, just alot of slush to plow that wasn't fun. Oshawa had a couple inches of nasty snow/slush. Was going to handsalt soon, and it started raining again....


----------



## cet

Full clean up here. Not going to be fun pushing all the slush with very little snow. All ready have 1 guy saying it's just a waste of time. How come it's always the broke guy that complains the most. I'm sure he could use the money.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1456798 said:


> How come it's always the broke guy that complains the most. I'm sure he could use the money.


There is a reason why he is broke 
But I agree with your statement!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hehehe "hand salting" too much info Jon!


----------



## G.Landscape

6" in huntsville, hwy 11 was pretty dicy


----------



## Mr.Markus

What a great day...awarded a nice summer maintenance contract in my inbox today. Looks like I won't have to advertise this season. Things are looking up.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*In coming snow*

Classic LE shaping up.....


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Le*

Getting dumped on here, 5cm in the past hour and it is still going stong..., winds are crazy.. sideways snow.... Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Best movie ever made on tv right now. Blow. I've seen it 30 times and it only gets better.


----------



## goel

Hmmm. Snowing. Roads 1/2 white in Waterdown. Sideways snow here too.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Everything is WHITE in Vaughan!...


----------



## GMC Driver

Was rain all day today. Getting the tail end of the band headed through Kitchener, so a salt run for us in the morning.

That's it after all the hype - should have known.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*15cm*

We have 15cm down, lake streamer is almost done with us now.....

Off to work we go.....


----------



## greywynd

Getting LE in Markham, everything turned white the last hour, but salt seems to be eating it up. Was planning to head out earlier to do some touch up salt from yesterday, slept longer than I planned. Looks like the extra zzz's may pan out this time!


----------



## Triple L

Some 15cm we got here boys


----------



## greywynd

You bragging or complaining? Roughly 1/2-3/4" in Markham, little extra salt and we're black and wet


----------



## ff1221

Ran to Ayr yesterday, was surprised at how little snow there was all the way down and back, roads were bare and wet even ran into some fog, rolled back into Kincardine at 3:30 to heavy wet snow followed by lake effect, got a solid 10cm of cement on the ground, gotta go push.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*22cm*



Triple L;1457151 said:


> Some 15cm we got here boys


22 CM so far, was almost all cleaned up at 5am, another streamer the last hour dropping 3-4 cm an hour, now we are on our second go round.....

Fun wow...

Oh, ya, employee is buying a new bumper for my 2003 after today.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Light salting here, looks like a narrow band over Kitford. and another over Bartor


----------



## CGM Inc.

we got about 8cm of nothing....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Had a bobcat operator write his Own truck off on the way to work yesterday. Hit a slush pile / snow berm that fell off a truck or something as it was right across the lane he said
He got swerving an put it in the ditch and hit a culvert. What a trooper though. Called police and tow went home got a car and drove in to plow. I couldn't believe it. 
We had an awesome run yesterday. Just as we finished clearin all the lanes and open areas at a grocery store. The power goes out. We stopped to wait and everyone starts to leave after ten mins. So we were left with an empty lot that we scraped and salted in a half hour with all machines being within a block away
Power comes back on within the hour and it was hifives all around

I'll have to pay the kid more next time to throw the breaker. Hahahhahaha
Just kidding. 

Gravel lots sucked yesterday. 
Yesterday all I could think about was amans s850 squeezing thru all the lanes pushing mountains both ways
I had to wear a bib I drooled all day. bobcats rocked yesterday with the heavy wet car filled lots


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

saw this on a area dealers website.

did the farmer turn super


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1457236 said:


> saw this on a area dealers website.
> 
> did the farmer turn super


That's a good plate.  Glad you had fun in the snow. I'm not a fan of skids, maybe it's because ours isn't loaded with options but I have trouble finding any guys to drive a skid period. Guys love driving the tractors but ask them to drive the skid it's like your asking the world. We need 2 for sidewalks and loading docks and I'm debating if a 3720 would be better for it. I think the 3720 would be a tad slower but it would be easier to find a good guy to run it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1457224 said:


> Gravel lots sucked yesterday.
> Yesterday all I could think about was amans s850 squeezing thru all the lanes pushing mountains both ways
> I had to wear a bib I drooled all day. bobcats rocked yesterday with the heavy wet car filled lots


Gravel was interesting yesterday, most of mine were frozen enough to push but I had a couple where the eavestrough drain across the lane and boy did I take some nice material out of those. Good thing I was wearing my seatbelt.


----------



## greywynd

Just finished plowing about 4-5" out of my driveway, was cold enough last night it froze/dried up and was a nice easy push. Lots in Peterborough are lumpy frozen messes from them having to plow when needed, rather than being able to wait. 3 driveways to do yet, all three are folks that are away and usually just shovel their own, so I'll basically get paid to go for a little drive this afternoon.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1457242 said:


> That's a good plate.  Glad you had fun in the snow. I'm not a fan of skids, maybe it's because ours isn't loaded with options but I have trouble finding any guys to drive a skid period. Guys love driving the tractors but ask them to drive the skid it's like your asking the world. We need 2 for sidewalks and loading docks and I'm debating if a 3720 would be better for it. I think the 3720 would be a tad slower but it would be easier to find a good guy to run it.


just borrow chads lawn ornament. its not like he uses it.  I bet he has some inhouse finiancing he could offer you. :laughing: just read the fine print. it might say something about sisterinlaw


----------



## cet

It has been snowing here since we finished plowing last night. Another 5cm so a full plow again tonight. The guys really love the friday, saturday plowing.

The wind is pretty strong, some of the snow is going straight sideways.

Wed forecast is +11, I can hardly wait to see what it will really be.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

if you've got the "pristine puke" give me a call. have plow will travel


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1457268 said:


> if you've got the "pristine puke" give me a call. have plow will travel


People like to text and call me all night regardless what time it is. I might as well plow if I'm going to be awake. One of the guys went to Florida on Thursday so I am covering off his schools and the small amount of work I had for my truck. Last night was pretty easy. Finished at 4:30, went to be 20 minutes later and the phones started by 6 and I've been up since 8:30. They say the older you get the less sleep you need. Not sure I believe that theory.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1457274 said:


> People like to text and call me all night regardless what time it is. I might as well plow if I'm going to be awake. One of the guys went to Florida on Thursday so I am covering off his schools and the small amount of work I had for my truck. Last night was pretty easy. Finished at 4:30, went to be 20 minutes later and the phones started by 6 and I've been up since 8:30. They say the older you get the less sleep you need. Not sure I believe that theory.


what you need to do is have one guy that you can forward your calls to for a few hours.
then you can get some sleep. I get it also, but the ones I talk to the most I send out a bulk msg that says. "dean = bed till 2am = no call no text" I still get the "k" back about 20mins into my sleep.

I hate the text's "you up?"
those ones are usually trouble...


----------



## Alpha Property

MIDTOWNPC;1457283 said:


> .
> 
> I hate the text's "you up?"
> those ones are usually trouble...


I get those, I don't mind them in the winter cuz usualy i'm waking up as my friends are calling it a night, its in the summer that they pi$$ me off


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Im thinking about bidding a smart centre.... what do you guys think.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

more fun then a walk behind snow blower


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1457361 said:


> more fun then a walk behind snow blower


20 Times the price too.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

hey JD if you want more hits on your truckpulling videos I think you should do this





Thumbs Up

you could probably retire from farming then. :laughing:


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1457388 said:


> hey JD if you want more hits on your truckpulling videos I think you should do this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thumbs Up
> 
> you could probably retire from farming then. :laughing:


Maybe Chad or Paul should do that with there snowplowing vidoes. I forgot how to plow the last dusting we had. Hit everything but the lotto.


----------



## Mr.Markus

1/2 an hour later...I am lost on youtube and can't remember why I'm originally there.


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1457408 said:


> 1/2 an hour later...I am lost on youtube and can't remember why I'm originally there.


How can you be lost watching the same video over and over again? Mesmerized is maybe the word you meant. LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

I need variety......kept clicking on the related links. My father in law gives directions to videos throught the related links...it's pretty funny. He also knows every inch of every property in the Township since we introduced him to Google Earth.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Anyone around Toronto have a spare truck or know of someone with a truck that they aren't using much?? I got into an accident today beside DRAGLAM in Concord...trucks out of commission for a while!..

guy lost control of his suv and was gonna hit me head on and i hit the gas to get out of the way and he clipped the passenger corner.. suspension is damaged wheels wouldn't turn and i was leaking break fluid..


----------



## B&E snowplowing

Quick question,

How does everyone feel about a vehicle, that is parked in a school lot overnight, and you have to plow around it. ??

I hate it myself, but I just continue to do the lot.

I had a lady call me today, asking if I had a plow truck or blower service, I told her that I had plow trucks, she then asked if I could come to a school, and remove some of the snow around her vehicle. She said she parked her vehicle last night, and during the night the contractor came by and cleared the lot and blocked her car so she couldn't get out.

I went to the school, and I was amazed at what I saw......The contractor who was operating a loader piled snow around her vehicle, as high as her car. He even went so far as to drive up on the sidewalk in front of her car and pile snow there, so there was NO way she would be able to get out.

Personally and professionally, I would never be that inconsiderate. We as snow removal professionals, never no the circumstances surrounding the issues as to why the vehicles are parked there, and I thought it was really inconsiderate of this A-Hole to do something like that.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Maybe she parks there every night and the contractor had enough of it?.

he should of just called someone incharge and got her car towed or atleast ticketed...if he caused damage to her car for being stupid and piling snow that high he could get sued!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Way more effective than a ticket...It's annoying but not worth the aggravation it'll create, or the negative attention it'll bring to your school supervisor about the job you did this year.Lowest bid usually isn't the smartest...


----------



## snowplowchick

Wow. That is alot of snow. I would expect he will get in trouble for doing that, but I bet she deserved it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

E Maintenance;1457427 said:


> Anyone around Toronto have a spare truck or know of someone with a truck that they aren't using much?? I got into an accident today beside DRAGLAM in Concord...trucks out of commission for a while!..
> 
> guy lost control of his suv and was gonna hit me head on and i hit the gas to get out of the way and he clipped the passenger corner.. suspension is damaged wheels wouldn't turn and i was leaking break fluid..


I don't give out trucks, but if you're in a bind for getting something done, just ask.


----------



## cet

Pretty much the contractors a jerk. We do 30 schools and there is almost never one without a car in it. Just deal with it. I'm sure that took longer to do then just plow around the damn thing.

I got a call last week where there was 6 cars in the lot when we plowed. At least all beside each other. She asked if we could go back and clean the area. Sure but it will cost you. It is your problem you allow parking without consequences not mine. End of conversation, too cheap to have us come back.


----------



## B&E snowplowing

After speaking with this very upset lady, I came to find out she was IN TOWN for some emergency, and has never parked her car there before. She was so upset, she said she would never come back to Barrie. And to top it all off, her business name, personal name, email address, and cell phone number is all over the windows of that car.

Looks like she has a business..

I told her to call the school Monday morning, and she was so upset, she just wanted her car, and wanted to leave.

Sad Sad situtation.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

that snow looks like its been there a while with more snow on top.


----------



## cet

B&E snowplowing;1457455 said:


> After speaking with this very upset lady, I came to find out she was IN TOWN for some emergency, and has never parked her car there before. She was so upset, she said she would never come back to Barrie. And to top it all off, her business name, personal name, email address, and cell phone number is all over the windows of that car.
> 
> Looks like she has a business..
> 
> I told her to call the school Monday morning, and she was so upset, she just wanted her car, and wanted to leave.
> 
> Sad Sad situtation.


I know my schools have emergency 24 hours #'s to call. If it were me I would call the cops. That guy went and got old snow to put there. Some guys have their head up their A$$.

One of my guys plugged a car real bad years ago. I got a call from the school to see if I could come by to clear her out. I asked if she could shovel it out or was it that bad. He said she only has one leg and no way can she shovel. She was actually parked in a remote corner and my guy went out of his way to plug it. I didn't find that funny.


----------



## Elite_Maint

R.G.PEEL;1457448 said:


> I don't give out trucks, but if you're in a bind for getting something done, just ask.


I don't actually wanna drive someones truck..I was thinking more in the lines of someone drives and I'll be the passenger lol like sub the truck out if it snows before my trucks fixed. The next 14days looks ok but who knows


----------



## cet

If that lady had the knowledge I would pay a backhoe guy to put that snow all over his lot.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I was plowing a site and I come around the building to find a 20ft truck and trailer blocking the snow pile. Im like GRRRR dude comes back with a coffee and a cream and sugar on the side... FOR ME he goes "i needed a coffee and can't get this beast in there.... I knew you would be pissed, merry christmas, sorry!"


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Ok, well the stuff I sub off of ppm comes first, but we're usually done in a few hours and I can help out. 647 225 9170


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

maybe your insurance will cover a rental. call a place or two that sells trucks with plows 
like paramount and see if you can get a two week rental. ?? or an equipment dealer like 
york? just talking out loud here

maybe someone who just does residenitals and has time for some commercials... doesnt drivewaydoctor only do resis?


----------



## G.Landscape

MIDTOWNPC;1457359 said:


> Im thinking about bidding a smart centre.... what do you guys think.


Almost pulled the tigger on buying that....but no quick-tach!!! He really cheaped out, hahaha


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

G.Landscape;1457486 said:


> Almost pulled the tigger on buying that....but no quick-tach!!! He really cheaped out, hahaha


it made me think that I should start designing scooters that are cool... they have custom golf carts with hummer and escalade kits. what about scooters.

I can see chad rollin in cat906electric scooter when he is 92


----------



## Elite_Maint

MIDTOWNPC;1457482 said:


> maybe your insurance will cover a rental. call a place or two that sells trucks with plows
> like paramount and see if you can get a two week rental. ?? or an equipment dealer like
> york? just talking out loud here
> 
> maybe someone who just does residenitals and has time for some commercials... doesnt drivewaydoctor only do resis?


I don't think a dealer will rent out a truck. And I do qualify for a rental but rental companies don't have plow trucks lol so I got a Honda CR-V....


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Love it*



Mr.Markus;1457440 said:


> Way more effective than a ticket...It's annoying but not worth the aggravation it'll create, or the negative attention it'll bring to your school supervisor about the job you did this year.Lowest bid usually isn't the smartest...


Love it, got my best condo contract because the guy before me plowed in the condo presidents
sons vehicle. Got the call help out and have been plowing going on 7 years now....


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1457388 said:


> hey JD if you want more hits on your truckpulling videos I think you should do this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thumbs Up
> 
> you could probably retire from farming then. :laughing:


Good idea, sex sells any video. The guy would have made around $19000 off of that video.


Mr.Markus;1457408 said:


> 1/2 an hour later...I am lost on youtube and can't remember why I'm originally there.


So I'm not the only one. There's some funky crap on Youtube and you wonder why your even watching it.

I just turn my phone off for a few hours if I need sleep. Most of the problems can wait anyways.


----------



## schrader

Holy #$%^ we got hammered here in Collingwood, 30cm with three foot drifts, real heavy packing snow. 16 hours today time to crash. Saw some kids making a snow man, the the bottom of the snow man was the size of a small car, lot of fun.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Anyone ever watch the furious Pete Video's the other day? Disgusting, but you can't stop watching!

He is a competitive eater from Toronto. I have heard him on the dean blundell show before.


----------



## G.Landscape

If he was on the dean blundell show that about sums it up...haha. 

Finally took a weekend off and I missed all the fun.


----------



## Mr.Markus

G.Landscape;1457589 said:


> If he was on the dean blundell show that about sums it up...haha.
> 
> Finally took a weekend off and I missed all the fun.


I was wondering............. one minute this guy is following a Triple L truck the next he's in Huntsville. How friggin big is his route?:laughing:


----------



## G.Landscape

Lol..."have plow,will travel", haha


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1457591 said:


> I was wondering............. one minute this guy is following a Triple L truck the next he's in Huntsville. How friggin big is his route?:laughing:


Sounds like a Pristine and Cedar grounds LOL


----------



## Grassman09

schrader;1457575 said:


> Holy #$%^ we got hammered here in Collingwood, 30cm with three foot drifts, real heavy packing snow. 16 hours today time to crash. Saw some kids making a snow man, the the bottom of the snow man was the size of a small car, lot of fun.


You guys needed it or well it looked like the sled trails needed it. Lots of dirt and grass showing on the trails beside the road when I was out that way last week. Tried looking for your tractor but couldn't find it. Must have blinked an eye. I saw one guy had a bunch of Kioti tractors in town.


----------



## Alpha Property

everybody excited for Daytona 500 today? I usually have about 5 buddy's come over, but I'm down to one for this year, the rest of them are actually in Florida racing their 360 sprint cart at East Bay Speedway. If I would have known it wasn't going to snow the whole week I would have went down with them. Ah well, 62 more days and Merrittville Speedway here in Thorold has there season opener. I cant wait. My other buddy that I help weekly with has his Sportsman car just about ready to go.


----------



## schrader

Grassman09;1457614 said:


> You guys needed it or well it looked like the sled trails needed it. Lots of dirt and grass showing on the trails beside the road when I was out that way last week. Tried looking for your tractor but couldn't find it. Must have blinked an eye. I saw one guy had a bunch of Kioti tractors in town.


Ya sleding has been terrible this year, lots of snow now. Tractor is parked inside so would have been hard to find it. Lots of tractors around here, everyone is starting to use tractors here.


----------



## RAZOR

B&E snowplowing;1457429 said:


> Quick question,
> 
> How does everyone feel about a vehicle, that is parked in a school lot overnight, and you have to plow around it. ??
> 
> I hate it myself, but I just continue to do the lot.
> 
> I had a lady call me today, asking if I had a plow truck or blower service, I told her that I had plow trucks, she then asked if I could come to a school, and remove some of the snow around her vehicle. She said she parked her vehicle last night, and during the night the contractor came by and cleared the lot and blocked her car so she couldn't get out.
> 
> I went to the school, and I was amazed at what I saw......The contractor who was operating a loader piled snow around her vehicle, as high as her car. He even went so far as to drive up on the sidewalk in front of her car and pile snow there, so there was NO way she would be able to get out.
> 
> Personally and professionally, I would never be that inconsiderate. We as snow removal professionals, never no the circumstances surrounding the issues as to why the vehicles are parked there, and I thought it was really inconsiderate of this A-Hole to do something like that.


It looks like another car fell victim to the loader guy last night. There is a white Grand Am buried in there this morning. The other car must have got dug out yeaterday.


----------



## RAZOR

Here is the car.


----------



## schrader

Looks like barrie got some snow too, can't believe how much snow we got here in the last two days.


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1457575 said:


> Holy #$%^ we got hammered here in Collingwood, 30cm with three foot drifts, real heavy packing snow. 16 hours today time to crash. Saw some kids making a snow man, the the bottom of the snow man was the size of a small car, lot of fun.


I tried to warn you, at least you had some advance notice think of the surprise the other contractors had!

On the buried car, I would say every circumstance is different, that one was a little extreme and it seems like whenever someone leaves a car in your lot it's always in front of the pile. That particular lot looked like it had plenty of pile to put snow in without burying the car. The one company we sub for actually buried a car with the skid steer, and I mean buried, piled on top. Low income rentals are across the street and this car was parked there every night, it started with a little pile around it, next night a bigger pile, went on for about 5 nights till they finally buried it then the guy finally parked it in their own lot. Another contractor in town plowed in a car at a grocery store lot, car owner called the cops and the contractor had to come down and dig em out.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Police*



RAZOR;1457820 said:


> Here is the car.


Was chatting with one of out local PD members in Timmie's last night.
I joked about plowing in a couple of overnight parkers I have, he suggested towing instead as the last time he had one of these reported the plow driver was issued a charge of vandalism for greasing the all the door handles and windows and also a charge of mischief for burying the car in.

Car was on a city owned lot, not sure if that makes a difference.....

Loved the grease idea, would love to see a few of my parkers come back to that mess....

I have these pre made No Parking paper stickers that are plan nasty to remove, I like to paste about 6 of them to each car... windshields, mirrors, windows.... don't get many repeats offenders so I know it works...Local PD has no problem with stickers as long as they don't cause damage... Thumbs Up Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## Golfpro21

RAZOR;1457820 said:


> Here is the car.


I love it, serves the owner of the car perfect.............since when is school property public parking? Why should it take the contractor longer do clear his job because some smuck decides the parking lot is his private drive every night.


----------



## CGM Inc.

RAZOR;1457820 said:


> Here is the car.


Don't have much sympathy for that!
Not worse the aggravation just to get wrist slapped by a client.

I usually leave the spill over around the car but don't leave any extra amounts of snow.
Very unprofessional....

One of my Guys parks in a school lot (with a plow truck) but removes the truck b4 a storm.
Even he get's plowed in every once in a while.

Wonder if Grassman ever buried the Catering Truck that overnight parks in our propoerty.....I told him to :laughing: only because I told the owner several times there is no overnight parking!
He bounces back and forth between Cineplex, Home Depot and Best Buy...


----------



## Golfpro21

B&E snowplowing;1457429 said:


> Quick question,
> 
> How does everyone feel about a vehicle, that is parked in a school lot overnight, and you have to plow around it. ??
> 
> I hate it myself, but I just continue to do the lot.
> 
> I had a lady call me today, asking if I had a plow truck or blower service, I told her that I had plow trucks, she then asked if I could come to a school, and remove some of the snow around her vehicle. She said she parked her vehicle last night, and during the night the contractor came by and cleared the lot and blocked her car so she couldn't get out.
> 
> I went to the school, and I was amazed at what I saw......The contractor who was operating a loader piled snow around her vehicle, as high as her car. He even went so far as to drive up on the sidewalk in front of her car and pile snow there, so there was NO way she would be able to get out.
> 
> Personally and professionally, I would never be that inconsiderate. We as snow removal professionals, never no the circumstances surrounding the issues as to why the vehicles are parked there, and I thought it was really inconsiderate of this A-Hole to do something like that.


so did you plow her "OUT"


----------



## cet

StratfordPusher;1457834 said:


> Was chatting with one of out local PD members in Timmie's last night.
> I joked about plowing in a couple of overnight parkers I have, he suggested towing instead as the last time he had one of these reported the plow driver was issued a charge of vandalism for greasing the all the door handles and windows and also a charge of mischief for burying the car in.
> 
> Car was on a city owned lot, not sure if that makes a difference.....
> 
> Loved the grease idea, would love to see a few of my parkers come back to that mess....
> 
> I have these pre made No Parking paper stickers that are plan nasty to remove, I like to paste about 6 of them to each car... windshields, mirrors, windows.... don't get many repeats offenders so I know it works...Local PD has no problem with stickers as long as they don't cause damage... Thumbs Up Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


I try to look a little farther. I wonder how 5lbs of roofing nails would work on a snow covered lot next time you go to plow. Pay back is always a *****.


----------



## greywynd

I got the go ahead to plow in a straight truck on a site a few years ago. Lived in the area, and parked it in the corner of the lot, often straight across the front of the snow pile. He had been asked by the property owners and some of the plow company guys to not park there, but kept doing it anyway. Put two big piles in the front and back of it, left the side open though, so with a lot of wiggling and some shovelling he could get it out still. Never saw the truck in the lot again though. 

I think if you bury all 4 sides it has to be seen as intentional. If one side is left open, and the piles are added to existing, then it's just unfortunate, and the cops if called would have a much harder time charging anyone. Actually burying one with snow on top could cause damage, I wouldn't be a part of that, too easy to get in serious trouble that way.


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1457845 said:


> Don't have much sympathy for that!
> Wonder if Grassman ever buried the Catering Truck that overnight parks in our propoerty.....I told him to :laughing: only because I told the owner several times there is no overnight parking!
> He bounces back and forth between Cineplex, Home Depot and Best Buy...


No he was gone. They were in there the night before boosting the truck when I came to load up on salt. They all gave me a dirty look like I was in the wrong. One of these days he needs to be towed to show him you mean business. If we could get the cineplex too maybe home depot as well he would really be screwed.


----------



## B&E snowplowing

RAZOR;1457820 said:


> Here is the car.


Hey Ray,

Ya, I saw the car in there this morning as well. I had a chance to talk to some of the neighbors across the street, apparently the loader operator is quite a apiece of work.

Well I did my good dead for the day, and I moved the snow so the car was able to get out. I did it no charge too. I have no idea who owns the car, but I'm sure they will appreciate it.

That type of stupidly really bothers me. That's my "pay it forward" for the day.

I left a bit of a mess for the loader guy to clean up. opps.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

-10 here today. sun is out and its nice other then the snappy cold.

I think that might have been the last plow we will get.


----------



## B&E snowplowing

Nothing upsets me more then rude arrogant people. I too agree that people shouldn't park in parking lots overnight, however it does happen.

This is how I explain it to my guys.... If there is a vehicle parked on the property go around it because we never no the circumstances around why the vehicle is parked there.

Lets say the vehicle is owned by a doctor, and the doctor parked it there for whatever reason. In the middle of the night the loader operator piles snow around his vehicle (like this operator does). and the doctor gets an emergency call because there was a bad accident and he needs to get to the hospital. The doctor goes to his car and can not get it out. Then the loader operator gets a call from the hospital because one of their loved one has been in a bad accident, but unfortunately the doctor is unable to come because his car has been surrounded by snow.

How would you feel, what would you do........


----------



## Grassman09

Das glaube ich nicht, Dean


----------



## G.Landscape

We plow a couple properties where there aren't supposed to be cars but they are downtown and knowing they made the smart choice to talk alternative transportation over driving their car drunk, I am not going to punish them by plowing their car in. 

If its the same car over and over and they have been told they can't park there the most I will do is create a plow row around the car. Never put piles around it.


----------



## Golfpro21

B&E snowplowing;1457900 said:


> Nothing upsets me more then rude arrogant people. I too agree that people shouldn't park in parking lots overnight, however it does happen.
> 
> This is how I explain it to my guys.... If there is a vehicle parked on the property go around it because we never no the circumstances around why the vehicle is parked there.
> 
> Lets say the vehicle is owned by a doctor, and the doctor parked it there for whatever reason. In the middle of the night the loader operator piles snow around his vehicle (like this operator does). and the doctor gets an emergency call because there was a bad accident and he needs to get to the hospital. The doctor goes to his car and can not get it out. Then the loader operator gets a call from the hospital because one of their loved one has been in a bad accident, but unfortunately the doctor is unable to come because his car has been surrounded by snow.
> 
> How would you feel, what would you do........


I like your thinking, too true. I would never do that to a car, but being in the business it did make me laugh


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1457904 said:


> Das glaube ich nicht, Dean


1-3cm on Tuesday and Wednesday.....that was a big downgrade!
Most likely get hammered!


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1457944 said:


> 1-3cm on Tuesday and Wednesday.....that was a big downgrade!
> Most likely get hammered!


I need something to do with all the salt I got left so 1-3cm is fine with me. Cant give it all to you for free. They said yesterday +12 on Wednesday and UV Index.. LOL what fools.


----------



## StratfordPusher

B&E snowplowing;1457886 said:


> Hey Ray,
> 
> Ya, I saw the car in there this morning as well. I had a chance to talk to some of the neighbors across the street, apparently the loader operator is quite a apiece of work.
> 
> Well I did my good dead for the day, and I moved the snow so the car was able to get out. I did it no charge too. I have no idea who owns the car, but I'm sure they will appreciate it.
> 
> That type of stupidly really bothers me. That's my "pay it forward" for the day.
> 
> I left a bit of a mess for the loader guy to clean up. opps.


Hey B&E, I like your style, I would have likely done the same thing, > lets face it... some plowers can be jerks, we all have our days when someone or something p's us off....

Always best to be a professional Thumbs Up, Thumbs Up for being a pro...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1457947 said:


> I need something to do with all the salt I got left so 1-3cm is fine with me. Cant give it all to you for free. They said yesterday +12 on Wednesday and UV Index.. LOL what fools.


I payed you for it.....storage fees just didn't leave you with anything!
Still have blocks sitting there at 50$ a month per parking spot


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Hear ya*



cet;1457863 said:


> I try to look a little farther. I wonder how 5lbs of roofing nails would work on a snow covered lot next time you go to plow. Pay back is always a *****.


Food for thought forsure !


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1457951 said:


> I payed you for it.....storage fees just didn't leave you with anything!
> Still have blocks sitting there at 50$ a month per parking spot


Ok I'll remind you next season that 30ton is only worth $600 and not $3300 like Draglam charges. LOL

Anyone need concrete blocks free to a good? FOB Streetsville. Triple L transport will haul them on his aluminum trailer since it can carry more cause its aluminum not steele.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

how big are the blocks an can u load them 
How many r there. Now that I have my place I would like some


----------



## DeVries

Grassman09;1457956 said:


> Ok I'll remind you next season that 30ton is only worth $600 and not $3300 like Draglam charges. LOL
> 
> Anyone need concrete blocks free to a good? FOB Streetsville. Triple L transport will haul them on his aluminum trailer since it can carry more cause its aluminum not steele.


How many blocks? Any pics of them?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Early bird gets the worm second mouse gets the cheese... Lol


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1457956 said:


> Triple L transport will haul them on his aluminum trailer since it can carry more cause its aluminum not steele.


I thought old men like you were suppost to be wiser.....


----------



## orenlasko

A few years ago. Winter 07/08 I believe, we had a Honda civic parked in a lot at one of my buildings that was left there. I informed the property manager and we let it go for a few days. After a rapid freeze thaw, the car became stuck in the lot and couldn't be towed until it thawed out and I was specifically instructed to bury it. So I did. Only time in 25 years I ever did. Have to admit it was fun. I'll try to find the pics...


----------



## Elite_Maint

If its the same car over and over....just get it ticketed and that's it when ppl get a $30 fine once more then likely they won't park there again...and if they do keep parking there then get a supervisor/manager to call a tow truck and get it towed. Done deal! No point in piling snow around the car and wasting my own time.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Has anyone ever actually had a car towed? Not as easy as you may think, even from private property. There have been cases of people saying the car was stolen, and sueing.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Several*



Pristine PM ltd;1458104 said:


> Has anyone ever actually had a car towed? Not as easy as you may think, even from private property. There have been cases of people saying the car was stolen, and sueing.


Have had several towed out of a small retail mall, needs to be proper signage and a bylaw notice in plan site....call the police first and give the tag and the impound address first, here the PD normally tries calling the owner first, no answer = towed....

However if the car owner pushes it you may have to pay for the tow and storage so always have a flat rate deal set-up with a local towing company... Thumbs Up


----------



## RAZOR

Pristine PM ltd;1458104 said:


> Has anyone ever actually had a car towed? Not as easy as you may think, even from private property. There have been cases of people saying the car was stolen, and sueing.


One of my lawn customers returned home from holidays to find a car parked in his driveway. He called the cops and the bylaw people and either would tow or ticket the car. It turned out it was a lady who somehow found out he was out of town and was parking there and taking the subway to work. Like Jon said it not that easy to get cars removed.


----------



## goel

Usually the property owner/agent has to make the call to have the car removed.

I had one sitting at a school for a week and the police would not do anything unless the school/school board called.

But, while on the phone I noticed that it did not have any plates on it. Well then they figured it was derilict or stolen. Removed in 2 hours.


----------



## orenlasko

*here are the pics of the car i was instructed to bury...*

this is the civic with expired plates which got frozen to the ground in a flash freeze puddle of slush.


----------



## JD Dave

You have to call Parking Control to get a car ticketed or towed. You have to be put on calling list for the property by the owners. You also have to wait around for them to come onsite and show them the car. It's a real PITA. My solution is to carry a short but sweet letter in my truck. This is your last warning. You've been parking here overnight for some time and if I see your car again on this lot it will be towed. This is your one and only warning. Generally you won't see the car again and if you do I call parking control.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1458207 said:


> You have to call Parking Control to get a car ticketed or towed. You have to be put on calling list for the property by the owners. You also have to wait around for them to come onsite and show them the car. It's a real PITA. My solution is to carry a short but sweet letter in my truck. This is your last warning. You've been parking here overnight for some time and if I see your car again on this lot it will be towed. This is your one and only warning. Generally you won't see the car again and if you do I call parking control.


I have done this exact thing. 'No over night parking! Your licence plate has been recorded, any future violations and you will be ticketed and towed."
They moved from the bank to the insurance company down the street, which I also plow.

It's a small town, I usually just call them at 3:00am "Dave move your truck or I'll plow it in"...LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

orenlasko;1458193 said:


> this is the civic with expired plates which got frozen to the ground in a flash freeze puddle of slush.


Instructed or not, huge diick move. I hate cars parked in my way too, but its not a big deal. There is never a situation where thats called for. Guaranteed that car was damaged by this. Not quite the image I'd want my company name attached to.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1457982 said:


> how big are the blocks an can u load them
> How many r there. Now that I have my place I would like some


15 as far as size id say 2' x 3' They are sitting on crosser's waiting to be lifted.



DeVries;1457984 said:


> How many blocks? Any pics of them?


I'll get one tomorrow.



Triple L;1458017 said:


> I thought old men like you were suppost to be wiser.....


Your not gonna help your plow site brothers Dean or Devries to haul them? That's not nice. That trailer needs a real load and not just a bunch of wooden skids. But you might have to get it fixed again like when you drove the deere on it the 1st time.


----------



## Triple L

LOL, its had a 7000 lb vibatory roller on it before, I don't think twice about putting a 5000 lb tractor on it...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Oh snap! Grassman swinging for the fences with a trailer burn! lol

Best part of that is that with respect to how many blocks one can hold they can each handle 2!

A flatbed with 7k axles is a low pulpit to preach from!! 

PS. If the kittycat needes help lifting those blocks, just post. Dean, Adam, or myself will bring a skid that can handle the job:laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I can have them for free if I take them all?
Will you load them? I will hire a truck just need to call tomorrow. 
Pm me your number I don't have it on my phone I reset it


----------



## JD Dave

Nice day today.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1458259 said:


> PS. If the kittycat needes help lifting those blocks, just post. Dean, Adam, or myself will bring a skid that can handle the job:laughing:


I used a lot larger blocks for my bin as Dave's are.
Deere had no problem at all to lift them!


----------



## snowplowchick

JD Dave;1458264 said:


> Nice day today.


lol. I was waiting to see if you would share.


----------



## cet

My 1/2 blocks are 2x3x4 and my 325 JD skid could get them 6" in the air tops. FYI


----------



## JD Dave

snowplowchick;1458313 said:


> lol. I was waiting to see if you would share.


I was just busting some.


----------



## orenlasko

*Its always to easy to offer up a judgement call*



R.G.PEEL;1458238 said:


> Instructed or not, huge diick move. I hate cars parked in my way too, but its not a big deal. There is never a situation where thats called for. Guaranteed that car was damaged by this. Not quite the image I'd want my company name attached to.


Not that an explanation is due to anyone, but It was not my choice. The car i was told was covered in dents when it was finally pulled out a few months later. This is at the same building which has a pub, and where it is not uncommon to have cars left overnight. yes, its a pain in the ass to plow around parked cars, But i do it routinely. When i started out 25 years ago, I used to get pissed at having to plow around them overnight, and would sometimes spend a lot of time burying cars. I quickly came to realize that i don't have the time to do it, and stopped. As a matter of fact, I am always aware of the content of all my clients lots, and if something is seen, management is notified immediately.

This is a large important contract that i have been taking care of for almost over 15 years. Waivers were signed, and the client pays his very large bills in a very timely fashion, and i was doing as requested. Im not proud of it, it just is what it is.


----------



## Elite_Maint

RAZOR;1458157 said:


> One of my lawn customers returned home from holidays to find a car parked in his driveway. He called the cops and the bylaw people and either would tow or ticket the car. It turned out it was a lady who somehow found out he was out of town and was parking there and taking the subway to work. Like Jon said it not that easy to get cars removed.


If the homeowner has a "unauthorized vehicles will be towed off PRIVATE PROPERTY" I can bet he could of got the car towed. Just take a pic of the car and the signage..and that's it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Damnit, what was your original post Dave!!!???


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I often park in the walmart across the street from my place if I have a plow on because I can't get in the underground at my building with it. I also make sure that when I leave and arrive, the row of spots I'm in is cleaned and I'm gone during the storm anyway. 

That being said, if I ever came back to my truck being plowed in like that there'd be a few skidsteers carrying snow over to pay the favour back by burying the loader.


----------



## Elite_Maint

orenlasko;1458351 said:


> Im not proud of it, it just is what it is.


If your not proud of it why bother posting pics and even sharing with a public forum???..


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1458368 said:


> Damnit, what was your original post Dave!!!???


It was a story about Grant meeting a stripper then marrying her.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1458372 said:


> I often park in the walmart across the street from my place if I have a plow on because I can't get in the underground at my building with it. I also make sure that when I leave and arrive, the row of spots I'm in is cleaned and I'm gone during the storm anyway.
> 
> That being said, if I ever came back to my truck being plowed in like that there'd be a few skidsteers carrying snow over to pay the favour back by burying the loader.


I'm going to plow your truck in just to be able to see the loader buried even though he didn't do it. LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Don't worry Jon, I'll invite you and Suzanne to the wedding. You'll hear it there!


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1458382 said:


> Don't worry Jon, I'll invite you and Suzanne to the wedding. You'll hear it there!


Now that was a good come back.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hey, I'll go with your story. Its a bit more romantic than the truth. Remind me next time in person and I'll tell you.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1458381 said:


> I'm going to plow your truck in just to be able to see the loader buried even though he didn't do it. LOL


that would be awesome.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1458387 said:


> Hey, I'll go with your story. Its a bit more romantic than the truth. Remind me next time in person and I'll tell you.


Are you really sure you want to tell me. LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Do I seem concerned you'll tease me?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

The next system is looking slower and tracking more to the south. Perhaps a freezing rain or snow event. 

As for the cars parked in the way. I moved a few on a lot using the plow during a very heavy snow. Wish I took pics. No body dammage but every one had all four tires knocked off of the rims. It felt great thinking of all the times I wanted to do this !! Good thing they were all heading to the crusher the next morning, man the guys were laughing the next AM. " What you couldn't stack them??"


----------



## StratfordPusher

JD Dave;1458381 said:


> I'm going to plow your truck in just to be able to see the loader buried even though he didn't do it. LOL


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up

Just wear your Western Coat, nobody will know ya....


----------



## Triple L

How's that western flu been treatin ya Dave? Feeling better now you brought that POS back after only a few days just like a snoway?


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1458562 said:


> How's that western flu been treatin ya Dave? Feeling better now you brought that POS back after only a few days just like a snoway?


I would never put Western in the same catergory as Snoway. If I plowed more then drive thrus I'd have a wideout or Blizzard.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1458583 said:


> I would never put Western in the same catergory as Snoway. If I plowed more then drive thrus I'd have a wideout or Blizzard.


And with the amount of kids u have we know u like to keep the salt between the drivethru curbs LOL


----------



## schrader

Another 15cm for this Wednesday, I really hope that counts as in like a lion out like a lamb. Seems like this whole season we are that one or two degrees colder than the city and we get all snow instead of the rain snow mix.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1458583 said:


> I would never put Western in the same catergory as Snoway. If I plowed more then drive thrus I'd have a wideout or Blizzard.


I was quicker with the blizzard than I am with the vxt on lots, but the long drives it's definitely the vxt and that's where I catch up again so my route time is about the same.
Maintenance wise the winged plows are more expensive IMO.They never let me down but there was always something minor to fix that was big $$$. I now have a western dealer next door haven't been in for parts at all this year.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

If you watch the coverage of the train crash in burlington, there's a pickup with a skidsteer on trailer and a snoway on the front. Just thought I'd point that out because I wouldn't want chad to miss it!


----------



## Triple L

Its acting as a great counterweight I must admit LOL


----------



## GMC Driver

From what I can figure, looks like Ruddick Paving's yard on King Road.

It should be interesting how they forecast Wednesday's event. I have a feeling they may be a tad bit subdued. Wouldn't want them to strike out twice in a row:

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne...tario_22_02_2012?ref=ccbox_weather_topstories


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Gas prices*

New signage requirement for all gas stations......


----------



## Triple L

Wow todays gotta be the best day of my life plowing snow, running shoes, t shirt, sunglasses, both windows down... Loving it! 

Some of our places are trucking yards where nothing rolls out till 9:00 on weekdays... 

Snow sure is heavy to shovell tho haha


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1458592 said:


> I was quicker with the blizzard than I am with the vxt on lots, but the long drives it's definitely the vxt and that's where I catch up again so my route time is about the same.
> Maintenance wise the winged plows are more expensive IMO.They never let me down but there was always something minor to fix that was big $$$. I now have a western dealer next door haven't been in for parts at all this year.


Did you have a power wing or a speed wing.


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1458690 said:


> New signage requirement for all gas stations......


Haha ya I don't even wanna know what diesels at, gas was $1.30 this morning


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1458717 said:


> Haha ya I don't even wanna know what diesels at, gas was $1.30 this morning


1.339 at the esso by my house


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1458317 said:


> My 1/2 blocks are 2x3x4 and my 325 JD skid could get them 6" in the air tops. FYI


 ours are the same size and we stacked them 3 rows high with my machine! 
I didn't think the 325 will lift them either but one of my Guys got going and lifted them no problem.


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1458705 said:


> Wow todays gotta be the best day of my life plowing snow, running shoes, t shirt, sunglasses, both windows down... Loving it!
> 
> Some of our places are trucking yards where nothing rolls out till 9:00 on weekdays...
> 
> Snow sure is heavy to shovell tho haha


Storm was 2 days ago... I think you need to shorten your route if your just finishing up....hahaha


----------



## Triple L

Hahaha we don't work much on weekends... Sucker, damn it feels good to be me LOL


----------



## greywynd

$1.239 here in Peterborough for gas, diesel's running $1.27-$1.29 at most places.

Easy way to find out prices if you're travelling is to check on www.ontariogasprices.com

We've generally been about 10 cents a litre cheaper than Toronto for the last year or so. I always try to fill up here before heading to the city. Where I also check it is when I need to buy a few hundred litres in my transfer tank if I can. Often I can save a few bucks just by getting it at a different station that I was going past at some point that day anyway.


----------



## EME 411

Gas and Diesel 129.9 here.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Gas at the station is down to $1.284; was around $1.36 at the beginning of last week. Just order a fill-up of our 1,000 gallon diesel tank - let you know the price tomorrow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1458708 said:


> Did you have a power wing or a speed wing.


Speedy wallet wing.........


----------



## schrader

Wow at noon you could almost wear a t shirt, nice warm and sunny, now it 2 and snowing out,, crazy.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Good thing the tank wasn't empty; it only took 3,387 litres for a total of $4,754.82. That works out to $1.4038/litre. Actually only $1.22/litre before the GST and QST.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Here's a pic of the damage from my accident Saturday


----------



## greywynd

E Maintenance;1459019 said:


> Here's a pic of the damage from my accident Saturday


Ouch!! Maybe it's the angle of the pic, but is the entire bumper shoved in some on that side? Hoping it isn't, as that might mean frame, or at least frame horn damage. What happened to the suspension, is it a busted tie rod end or something, or more serious?

Good luck with the insurance and repairs.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ouch! Poor Cheby. If it weren't for the light that still looks drivable. I'm sure they'll get you all fixed up.
Nothing significant for you guys in the near future forcast but we all know what it's like being down equipment and watching...........don't stress it to much.


----------



## greywynd

Looks like Wednesday could be another repeat of last week.....snow, rain, or anything in between. Calling for snow here, rain or maybe snow in Toronto. Another wait and see!


----------



## Elite_Maint

Busted tie rod...the bumper isn't pushed in its just the angle of the picture...its not my fault insurance shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That sucks E maintainance. Good luck with the repairs.

If anyone is looking to purchase a skidsteer, I'm selling my S185.
http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...t-Bobcat-S185-Gold-Package-W0QQAdIdZ358697343
Please spread the word.


----------



## Elite_Maint

appraiser went and already approved the repairs on the truck. So i hopefully get it within a week or so if all the parts come in on time!


----------



## cet

E Maintenance;1459110 said:


> Busted tie rod...the bumper isn't pushed in its just the angle of the picture...its not my fault insurance shouldn't be a problem.


Unfortunately with no fault insurance it is still a claim against your policy. Might not effect your rates but if you get a couple of these it will.


----------



## Elite_Maint

cet;1459141 said:


> Unfortunately with no fault insurance it is still a claim against your policy. Might not effect your rates but if you get a couple of these it will.


This won't effect my rate and thats all that matters to me...

my last no fault was in 2005 i got rearended on the 400 southbound beside innisfil beach rd. I was the passenger in my 03 Cavalier (my friend was driving my car) and got hit by a Dodge Ram 2500 my car was a write-off that time.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm really interested in those cotech expandable pushers. Has anyone used one? Any input?


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1459174 said:


> I'm really interested in those cotech expandable pushers. Has anyone used one? Any input?


Cotech is a ll top notch stuff but once you find out the price you'll probably want something else.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Have you looked into the price? Are we talking like 6000-10000? or like 10-15?


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1459186 said:


> Have you looked into the price? Are we talking like 6000-10000? or like 10-15?


It will be closer to 10 but to be honest I don't for sure. Paul would have a better idea.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I just sent them an email. I'll post what they reply with. If its less than ten I think I might have to take a trailer when I go to visit the inlaws next winter!


----------



## Triple L

Grattex makes some nice stuff as well... They're no more expensive then a snowwing... But the snowing is a lot more usefull IMO... What no more peel pushers?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I just really like the telescopic idea and the cotech actually looks solid. I've seen a few flimsy looking telescopics that didn't really do it for me. If the cotech is 14 or 15k, you bet there will be more snowpeelers! lol.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just youtubed the grattex. Thanks for the tip. I think that skid shoe suspension system is brilliant, but it looks a little flimsier than the vids on the cotech site. I haven't seen either in person. I'm only going off the vids they post. 

I think these would be the cat's a$$ as you could be always maximized for the type of snow being pushed. Almost any of the snows this year we could have had maybe 11 or 12' on the 185 and 12-14 on the 650 but I would never buy solit boxes that way as I'd be screwed on a wet, heavy 8" fall. With the telescopic I could just use it in the closed position on heavy snows, not to mention the access benefits. 

They have a 7-12 and a 8-13. Either machine could handle them closed, and on the light snows we'd be done an extra hour earlier with them open. I do like the snowing and am not stirring the pot here. On a skidsteer, would the extra capacity of a 13ft push box not outweigh the benefits of moving the wings? On the tractors, I can see them far outperforming any pushers, but on the skids, the extra maneuverability makes it beneficial to simply take the biggest pile of snow possible. That's my thoughts anyway.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Anyone know how to get chocolate out of the washing machine? 
My wife's in Buffalo and I forgot I had Easter Creme Eggs in my sweatshirt.
The one that survived tasted kinda soapy...


----------



## greywynd

Being able to narrow it to 8' would be nice for floating too, leave it right on the machine on your deck over. I have only looked at a couple telescoping style blades, I think they were rear blades on trucks, and yea, they didn't seem like they'd last too long if you caught a manhole cover or something of the sort.


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus;1459224 said:


> Anyone know how to get chocolate out of the washing machine?
> My wife's in Buffalo and I forgot I had Easter Creme Eggs in my sweatshirt.
> The one that survived tasted kinda soapy...


Thanks for the chuckle!!

As to the chocolate.....no real advice, other than maybe she needs to come home to a new appliance as a surprise? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mr.Markus;1459224 said:


> Anyone know how to get chocolate out of the washing machine?
> My wife's in Buffalo and I forgot I had Easter Creme Eggs in my sweatshirt.
> The one that survived tasted kinda soapy...


Wait til she gets back, Let her start a load, Blame her for destroying the machine and demand she go to the store and replace your egg that SHE ruined!


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1459247 said:


> Wait til she gets back, Let her start a load, Blame her for destroying the machine and demand she go to the store and replace your egg that SHE ruined!


She's not a stripper... she won't fall for that..! My sister suggested hot water cycle...of Course.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mr.Markus;1459260 said:


> She's not a stripper... she won't fall for that..! My sister suggested hot water cycle...of Course.


And then, something white and preferably expensive just to make sure you got it all.


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1459263 said:


> And then, something white and preferably expensive just to make sure you got it all.


There's a dress just like that in the closet that she hasn't worn in 17 years. Thanks that's perfect....I say if it works out that I'll listen to everything you have to say.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cold water will allow you to scrape it off. And pick up chunks. 

Oxy clean works on everything I have ever messed up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Maybe pristine can tell us how he gets his lunch off his shirt and you can apply the techniques. Hahahhaha


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahaha, nothing beats a front load! Way better then the old style.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Global is saying a salting event for the city, but the line will be about the 401 again. We shall see!


----------



## Triple L

The snow just keeps on going up and up for us... Were at 5-10cm now Wed...


----------



## Triple L

Now were back to close to 5cm.... Nobody knows nothing...


----------



## DeVries

We got temps of 4, 5-10 cm's snow, freezing rain and a thunderstorm all forcasted for the next 24 hrs. 

They're gonna be right on something at least since everything is in the forcast. LOL


----------



## schrader

This is going to play out just like last weeks storm, the forecast is going to change down to the minute, just have to wait and see.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;1459565 said:


> We got temps of 4, 5-10 cm's snow, freezing rain and a thunderstorm all forcasted for the next 24 hrs.
> 
> They're gonna be right on something at least since everything is in the forcast. LOL


Isn't that the way to do it? After last week's debacle, I'm not at all surprised.

Guess it will be a night of limited sleep - got an extra meeting tonight, so that should take me to 11 anyways. I'm getting used to my 9:30 bedtime.

P.S. Allard - the search will be on, any reccomendations? My fear's of being vacant while in office have been realized.


----------



## DeVries

HA HA HA I hope you like reading. BTW my FIL is retiring the end of August and moving to Binbrook. Maybe a possibility to help you get out of reading?


----------



## martyman

Weather network says 10 to 15 cm and environment Canada says 2 to 4 changing to rain...this winter is worse than last year for wrong predictions.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;1459585 said:


> HA HA HA I hope you like reading. BTW my FIL is retiring the end of August and moving to Binbrook. Maybe a possibility to help you get out of reading?


Ya, I heard that. My mother will be a few doors down - she bought in the same complex. Thanks for the tip....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Pulling stumps at dufferin/lawrence. Sky looks mean and there's a super light flurries coming down. Looks like dust.


----------



## greywynd

Using the new grapple?


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1459627 said:


> Pulling stumps at dufferin/lawrence. Sky looks mean and there's a super light flurries coming down. Looks like dust.


You'll go blind!...... Do you need locates for that in the city?

I'm grinding the stumps in my front yard today, then a couple of loads of firwood to the Uncles and hopefully have the energy to put the salter back on..


----------



## Triple L

What do you use to load your salt and salter?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1459639 said:


> What do you use to load your salt and salter?


Kubota, sometimes the backhoe loader whichever is more convenient.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

this thing looks wicked. never heard of it.
http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...arraro-TTR-9400-Diesle-4X4-W0QQAdIdZ358899490


----------



## Triple L

Good luck getting parts


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I know Im just saying looks like a power packed machine.
85hp. bidirectional also


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1459639 said:


> What do you use to load your salt and salter?


BOBCAT t-650, only machine without 2 speed so it stays at the yard


----------



## G.Landscape

MIDTOWNPC;1459741 said:


> this thing looks wicked. never heard of it.
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...arraro-TTR-9400-Diesle-4X4-W0QQAdIdZ358899490


Powerful and compact, reminds me of a trackless but great PTO HP. Very Cool

Found this for it as well....lots of sweet options/standard equipment
http://www.acoceania.com.au/files/TRH9800.pdf


----------



## edgeair

G.Landscape;1459827 said:


> Powerful and compact, reminds me of a trackless but great PTO HP. Very Cool
> 
> Found this for it as well....lots of sweet options/standard equipment
> http://www.acoceania.com.au/files/TRH9800.pdf


Looks very cool, but as was already stated, where do you get parts (manufacturer website indicates a dealer in Sudbury, but thats it for Ontario).

40km/h forward AND reverse - sounds kind of fun...


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Nice*



G.Landscape;1459827 said:


> Powerful and compact, reminds me of a trackless but great PTO HP. Very Cool
> 
> Found this for it as well....lots of sweet options/standard equipment
> http://www.acoceania.com.au/files/TRH9800.pdf


Nice looking unit.... bet it kicks ass in the snow.......


----------



## CGM Inc.

5-10cm drop in a couple hours in the morning and rain after.
Guess our forecasters pull a CYA!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

same here and then reading the hourly 
It doesn't add up to even 3cms. 

I hope we get a dump. 

Love how my store is closed thurs. Wed late afternoon dump is awesome


----------



## musclecarboy

EC says 2cm then freezing rain/rain. I find it hard to Believe they can be so different than TWN


----------



## CGM Inc.

accu weather says 2mm of freezing rain....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

High of plus 5 on thurs. plus 9 on fri
ec.

I just picture someone at a desk. Ouuu look a rainbow. Plus 4 and a rainbow.


----------



## CGM Inc.

My new snowfighter toy 
I can wait for snow again!
Old machine quit after 10 years and 20,000 cups served!
Service technician asked if I used the machine commercial :laughing:


----------



## Daner

Wow that's one nice coffee machine. Is this the worst year ever for snow plowing? I sure can't see any plowable snow in the forecast


----------



## CGM Inc.

Daner;1459989 said:


> Wow that's one nice coffee machine. Is this the worst year ever for snow plowing? I sure can't see any plowable snow in the forecast


We outplowed the winter 2 years ago :laughing: 
Up one plow over 2009-2010 so no it's not the worst since I keep records


----------



## Daner

Looking outside there I can smell the grass already - It may be time to put the summer tires on the trucks


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Daner;1459989 said:


> Wow that's one nice coffee machine. Is this the worst year ever for snow plowing? I sure can't see any plowable snow in the forecast


I just looked at your wood site. Those are quite the creations. I really like some of them.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1460006 said:


> I just looked at your wood site. Those are quite the creations. I really like some of them.


X2 AMAZING looking stuff!!!


----------



## Daner

Triple L;1460014 said:


> X2 AMAZING looking stuff!!!


Thanks, Its my night job when i'm not plowing snow


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1460014 said:


> X2 AMAZING looking stuff!!!


I think I own some... My wife goes for all those crafty things.Wood& Pottery from Rockwood as well as blown glass from Elora.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just finalized the deal on my new (to me) snow fighting toy as well. 2010 bobcat S185 only 215 hrs. Pretty sure I sold my 05 already too. Someone from the USA sent me a msg that he wants it. Can't come see it, but give him my paypal account, and he'll send the payment and a truck!! Very happy day..


----------



## Triple L

Wow that's awesome! Usually its the other way around... Canadians buying from the states...


----------



## rooferdave

I think we had a discussion last year about tax breaks/ road tax rebates on gas during plow season. Some one here said they claimed 43% of their gas for road tax rebate and there was a section of the cra stuff that was posted. I can't find it, can anyone remember this??


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1460053 said:


> Just finalized the deal on my new (to me) snow fighting toy as well. 2010 bobcat S185 only 215 hrs. Pretty sure I sold my 05 already too. Someone from the USA sent me a msg that he wants it. Can't come see it, but give him my paypal account, and he'll send the payment and a truck!! Very happy day..


dude I would watch that. That sounds like a scam waiting to get recalled.
you might want to call paypal to verify that.


----------



## cet

rooferdave;1460057 said:


> I think we had a discussion last year about tax breaks/ road tax rebates on gas during plow season. Some one here said they claimed 43% of their gas for road tax rebate and there was a section of the cra stuff that was posted. I can't find it, can anyone remember this??


I believe Stefan has the best records and he posted the rebate. I'm sure he will chime in to help out.


----------



## G.Landscape

MIDTOWNPC;1460063 said:


> dude I would watch that. That sounds like a scam waiting to get recalled.
> you might want to call paypal to verify that.


As long as he gets the money first who cares if he ever comes to get the machine.


----------



## Triple L

Im pretty sure this is the paper work... I happened to have saved...


----------



## edgeair

R.G.PEEL;1460053 said:


> Just finalized the deal on my new (to me) snow fighting toy as well. 2010 bobcat S185 only 215 hrs. Pretty sure I sold my 05 already too. Someone from the USA sent me a msg that he wants it. Can't come see it, but give him my paypal account, and he'll send the payment and a truck!! Very happy day..


Um, that would be one of them fraud things right? lol


----------



## Alpha Property

http://www.forms.ssb.gov.on.ca/mbs/ssb/forms/ssbforms.nsf/GetAttachDocs/013-0546E~1/$File/0546E.pdf
I saved it, never used it, but i saved it


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1460068 said:


> I believe Stefan has the best records and he posted the rebate. I'm sure he will chime in to help out.


 I claim 41-42% and have never been questioned! Just got a 3000$ check 
We do that year round not just for plowing, technically you can't since it doesn't apply to "registered vehicles" even so you drive them off a public road.


----------



## edgeair

G.Landscape;1460072 said:


> As long as he gets the money first who cares if he ever comes to get the machine.


Nope, Paypal will claw it back after the fact as the money won't come through. This is a very common fraud tactic now.


----------



## Alpha Property

so pull the money out cash in hand befor you release the machine


----------



## CGM Inc.

rooferdave;1460057 said:


> I think we had a discussion last year about tax breaks/ road tax rebates on gas during plow season. Some one here said they claimed 43% of their gas for road tax rebate and there was a section of the cra stuff that was posted. I can't find it, can anyone remember this??


41-42% just list anything gasoline powered you have that is not licenced, maybe try a lower percentage first to see what you can get away with? backhoe, skid steer, chain saw, quick cut, mowers, trimmers, gas powered compressor, etc.


----------



## edgeair

Alpha Property;1460080 said:


> so pull the money out cash in hand befor you release the machine


Yes, and then Paypal comes after you for payment, and you don't have your machine anymore.

This is the same type of scam as when these guys would send you a cheque for more than the value of the machine, the extra being for 'shipping and handling'. Then 3 months down the road, when the cheque is audited and comes back to your bank as a fraud, you are left on the hook.

I almost got caught one time. I had one of these cheques sent to me. It looked legit, was drawn on a Canadian bank, and even my bank manager thought it looked good. We sent it through to the issuing bank for confirmation (which took a week), and it came back as being fraudulent. The bank manager said that if I had deposited it, it could have taken up to 3 months before I would have heard back and then it would have been too late. It was issued on a very large Canadian company, so they wouldn't likely have noticed for a while.

If you check Paypal's policies closely, you are on the hook if a payment is denied. They will do everything they can to get out of it (fine print).

I recently listed something on ebay and it went through fine. Guy paid by paypal, paypal said shipment cleared. I dropped it off at the post office, got home and received an urgent email from Paypal saying that my account had been frozen for investigation, and that I am liable to return all funds taken out from the payment. I called the post office right away to see if it had gone out. Thank goodness for small town post offices, they pulled it out and held it for me.

After Paypal made its investigation, despite me giving them all the info requested, they still reversed the payment saying it was somehow my fault for accepting payment from this person. EVEN THOUGH THEY SAID IT WAS CLEARED TO SHIP.

So, be aware. Red flags in this deal are: 1. Guy doesn't have time to come see it (its a major purchase for crying out loud, who wouldn't make time???) 2. Paypal for payment. 3. Not questioning your price.

Everytime I list something on Trader or Kijiji, I get one of these fraudulent emails. The spelling is bad, grammar non existent and its always "I'm away on an oil platform, so I can't see it but if you give me your paypal I'll send you the money and you can ship it".

Trader has a warning to sellers of this scam on their website.

Dont' get caught!


----------



## rooferdave

thanks for the replies guys! I was under the impression that the rebate was for licensed vehicles that spent more time plowing private lots than on the city roads


----------



## edgeair

Triple L;1460055 said:


> Wow that's awesome! Usually its the other way around... Canadians buying from the states...


Another red flag......


----------



## edgeair

R.G.PEEL;1460053 said:


> Just finalized the deal on my new (to me) snow fighting toy as well. 2010 bobcat S185 only 215 hrs. Pretty sure I sold my 05 already too. Someone from the USA sent me a msg that he wants it. Can't come see it, but give him my paypal account, and he'll send the payment and a truck!! Very happy day..


Ask the guy to do a wire transfer. If he won't, its not legit.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Thanks for the input guys. He asked quite a bit about the machine and we emailed all day about it. Regardless of payment type, the machine will not leave without a call from my bank manager telling me the funds are secured, and an email from paypal saying that I'm free to release the machine and the transaction is final. I sent him an email an hour ago saying I prefer bank transfer as its a method I'm familiar with.


----------



## edgeair

R.G.PEEL;1460143 said:


> Thanks for the input guys. He asked quite a bit about the machine and we emailed all day about it. Regardless of payment type, the machine will not leave without a call from my bank manager telling me the funds are secured, and an email from paypal saying that I'm free to release the machine and the transaction is final. I sent him an email an hour ago saying I prefer bank transfer as its a method I'm familiar with.


Yeah, and you don't have to pay around 3% that way to paypal.

I wouldn't take Paypal's authorization to release seriously. They changed their tune in my situation from authorized to ship, to give us our money back.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Things are complicated these days. I did a $36000 job for a fencing company from Kentucky in '08. I gave them a bill in CAD$ and they mailed me a cheque in the corresponding amount US$. My bank then told me that any cheques over $10 000 US, I had the option of waiting 3 days and getting a better rate than that posted. At the end of the exchange, I was paid within the same week as completion, funds released, with a $1200 bonus due to the exchange on the dollar! 

Frauds aside, lots of people succesfully use paypal. I never have and am not familiar, thus shying away, but lots of people do. Why anyone would intentionally add middlemen is beyond me. Send a bank draught, or a wire transfer, or a cheque and be patient. Then take your new purchase and go. Why complicate things?


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1460156 said:


> Frauds aside, lots of people succesfully use paypal. I never have and am not familiar, thus shying away, but lots of people do. Why anyone would intentionally add middlemen is beyond me. Send a bank draught, or a wire transfer, or a cheque and be patient. Then take your new purchase and go. Why complicate things?


complication is a way to let details slip thru the cracks. Like you said, a draft/wire transfer/chq are the best ways. Personally I wouldn't do anything else and like others said, have them call to confirm.


----------



## edgeair

R.G.PEEL;1460156 said:


> Things are complicated these days. I did a $36000 job for a fencing company from Kentucky in '08. I gave them a bill in CAD$ and they mailed me a cheque in the corresponding amount US$. My bank then told me that any cheques over $10 000 US, I had the option of waiting 3 days and getting a better rate than that posted. At the end of the exchange, I was paid within the same week as completion, funds released, with a $1200 bonus due to the exchange on the dollar!
> 
> Frauds aside, lots of people succesfully use paypal. I never have and am not familiar, thus shying away, but lots of people do. Why anyone would intentionally add middlemen is beyond me. Send a bank draught, or a wire transfer, or a cheque and be patient. Then take your new purchase and go. Why complicate things?


Yes exactly.


----------



## DeVries

CGM Inc.;1460077 said:


> I claim 41-42% and have never been questioned! Just got a 3000$ check
> We do that year round not just for plowing, technically you can't since it doesn't apply to "registered vehicles" even so you drive them off a public road.


How many years can you go back to claim the tax?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

How was your dinner rgpeel?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

lol, tasted fine Dean. 

I was on the phone with Dean and Lily's cooking timer (fire alarm) was going off. Just some oil spit on the burner making smoke. Good thing it tasted good. Shes not as pretty when she's crying! lol.


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1460156 said:


> Things are complicated these days. I did a $36000 job for a fencing company from Kentucky in '08. I gave them a bill in CAD$ and they mailed me a cheque in the corresponding amount US$. My bank then told me that any cheques over $10 000 US, I had the option of waiting 3 days and getting a better rate than that posted. At the end of the exchange, I was paid within the same week as completion, funds released, with a $1200 bonus due to the exchange on the dollar!
> 
> Frauds aside, lots of people succesfully use paypal. I never have and am not familiar, thus shying away, but lots of people do. Why anyone would intentionally add middlemen is beyond me. Send a bank draught, or a wire transfer, or a cheque and be patient. Then take your new purchase and go. Why complicate things?


They usually prefer to send a cheque then get your account # and drain your account. Cash is King. COD is the way I'd do it on something of that value. Maybe even set up a escrow thing. But I've learned never to count my chickens before they hatch and I think that is what the weather forecasters are doing this week.. Sort of..

I think even cheques are not safe between banks you can still be on the hook for the coin.


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1460160 said:


> complication is a way to let details slip thru the cracks. Like you said, a draft/wire transfer/chq are the best ways. Personally I wouldn't do anything else and like others said, have them call to confirm.


...and don't settle for $5's and quarters.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Grassman09;1460171 said:


> They usually prefer to send a cheque then get your account # and drain your account. Cash is King. COD is the way I'd do it on something of that value. Maybe even set up a escrow thing. But I've learned never to count my chickens before they hatch and I think that is what the weather forecasters are doing this week.. Sort of..
> 
> I think even cheques are not safe between banks you can still be on the hook for the coin.


While we're on the payment topic.... Has anyone had a problem with depositing a cheque and then having their account drained? Seems like that would be the bank's problem security wise no? If not, we all take a lot of risks everyday!


----------



## edgeair

R.G.PEEL;1460185 said:


> While we're on the payment topic.... Has anyone had a problem with depositing a cheque and then having their account drained? Seems like that would be the bank's problem security wise no? If not, we all take a lot of risks everyday!


I haven't heard of a problem that way. I have heard of fraudulent cheques, money orders etc.

Once I went to New York to pick up a snowmobile and they wouldn't even take a bank issued money order in US$ The bank there wanted to clear it for a minimum 5 days (even though it was drawn on their own national bank).


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Id have to have money to be able to have it drained


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1460185 said:


> While we're on the payment topic.... Has anyone had a problem with depositing a cheque and then having their account drained? Seems like that would be the bank's problem security wise no? If not, we all take a lot of risks everyday!


Well if you are worried about Jon doing that I wouldn't worry too much about it, sounds like you guys are pretty good friends. 

I don't know how those guys in Somalia or Jamaica can do that. They ask for your account # and stuff and somehow are able to pull money out.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I gotta be careful, the sale is through the company account so there would be money to get their hands on. Probably at least fifty or sixty bucks in there at any given time.


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1460201 said:


> I gotta be careful, the sale is through the company account so there would be money to get their hands on. Probably at least fifty or sixty bucks in there at any given time.


Go for it then. Nothing to loose but a skid steer then. Bobcats are only worth $100 at the most anyhow.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Grassman09;1460199 said:


> Well if you are worried about Jon doing that I wouldn't worry too much about it, sounds like you guys are pretty good friends.
> 
> I don't know how those guys in Somalia or Jamaica can do that. They ask for your account # and stuff and somehow are able to pull money out.


I've never understood that either. Even with my account and transit number (all that's required for a deposit) you can't make a withdrawl without either my card/pin or in person with ID.

I don't worry too much about Jon's cheques. I usually do wear gloves when I handle them though. Never know if it was exposed to some door splatter...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Grassman09;1460204 said:


> Go for it then. Nothing to loose but a skid steer then. Bobcats are only worth $100 at the most anyhow.


Most guys with JD skidsteers feel that way..... I understand it.


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1460205 said:


> I've never understood that either. Even with my account and transit number (all that's required for a deposit) you can't make a withdrawl without either my card/pin or in person with ID.
> 
> I don't worry too much about Jon's cheques. I usually do wear gloves when I handle them though. Never know if it was exposed to some door splatter...


You mean he gives you paper ones not rubber?


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1460210 said:


> Most guys with JD skidsteers feel that way..... I understand it.


John Deere Tractor Cat skid steer get it right. JD's are $50 at max lol. I do not like the stupid pull up door on the deeres and they are not as roomy as a Cat or Bobcat.


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1460205 said:


> I've never understood that either. Even with my account and transit number (all that's required for a deposit) you can't make a withdrawl without either my card/pin or in person with ID.
> 
> I don't worry too much about Jon's cheques. I usually do wear gloves when I handle them though. Never know if it was exposed to some door splatter...


Pretty sure with the people he hangs out with that they come pre-laundered.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Grassman09;1460218 said:


> John Deere Tractor Cat skid steer get it right. JD's are $50 at max lol. I do not like the stupid pull up door on the deeres and they are not as roomy as a Cat or Bobcat.


I always get them mixed up. One is an inferior performing skidsteer with poor visibility and lack of comfort. The other is.... well...... the same thing in a different shade of yellow!


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1460225 said:


> I always get them mixed up. One is an inferior performing skidsteer with poor visibility and lack of comfort. The other is.... well...... the same thing in a different shade of yellow!


Oh that's it. Its on like donkey kong. Skid steer wars. Well mine is made in Peoria Illinois and not China. Flat level only I hate inclines as all I could afford was rubber tire not track.


----------



## musclecarboy

With construction season almost upon us, I'd like to take a sec and remind everyone to wear their hard hats............


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Anyone else surprised its a hilti hardhat? I assume that would be an expensive bucket to protect the dreads.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Cotech responded promptly with regards to the price of their telescopic pushers. Here's his response:


Good Morning Grant,

The 7-12 retails for about $8000 and the 8-13 retails for about $12000. I take it from your 647 number that you are close to the GTA. Freight will be reasonable and we keep good inventory. 
Can I ask where you heard of Cotech?

Sincerely Yours
Mike Sadeh

418-714-3719


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1460290 said:


> Cotech responded promptly with regards to the price of their telescopic pushers. Here's his response:
> 
> Good Morning Grant,
> 
> The 7-12 retails for about $8000 and the 8-13 retails for about $12000. I take it from your 647 number that you are close to the GTA. Freight will be reasonable and we keep good inventory.
> Can I ask where you heard of Cotech?
> 
> Sincerely Yours
> Mike Sadeh
> 
> 418-714-3719


So how many did you order?


----------



## musclecarboy

How much heavier is the 8' model to cost 50% more?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

none yet. but its in the running for next year.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1460303 said:


> none yet. but its in the running for next year.


I thought you could already finish your work in 3 hours, are you trying to finish in 2 now?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Why not? lol


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Got a call today from a Toronto "Research" company conducting a salt survey for some reason. I didn't really want to participate so I answered the questions most different from what we do. Anyone got this call before?


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1460306 said:


> I thought you could already finish your work in 3 hours, are you trying to finish in 2 now?


He can finish in 3 hours 1 night out of 30 when his Noway actually works


----------



## Mr.Markus

I think a kotex is perfect for Grant.


----------



## Triple L

Grant what Cotech video we're you watching, cant find many on youtube...


----------



## Mr.Markus

They had an ad up as a site sponsor. The only vid I can find now is a little 6-10 blade http://www.cotech.qc.ca/en/video.php?video=EXTREV610.mpg.FLV


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

that pusher reminds me of that rear plow the hogg or something. does it trip. 
it also looks very short. with the pull back closed at the top like that it is similar to the pusher I made which has a fixed top plate and I find that although its great for pulling back
it limits the capacity. I would rather just have a bar/cutting edge for pullback.

for that kind of money I would rather have a snow wing type plow that you can atleast windrow. 

I think neige has an expandable pusher on his loader in a video of his.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1460325 said:


> I think a kotex is perfect for Grant.


your right, end of story, period :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

Lynden-Jeff;1460312 said:


> Got a call today from a Toronto "Research" company conducting a salt survey for some reason. I didn't really want to participate so I answered the questions most different from what we do. Anyone got this call before?


Got it too but was to busy.....


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1460162 said:


> How many years can you go back to claim the tax?


for sure 3 years might be even longer!


----------



## Landcare - Mont

MIDTOWNPC;1460351 said:


> that pusher reminds me of that rear plow the hogg or something. does it trip.
> it also looks very short. with the pull back closed at the top like that it is similar to the pusher I made which has a fixed top plate and I find that although its great for pulling back
> it limits the capacity. I would rather just have a bar/cutting edge for pullback.
> 
> for that kind of money I would rather have a snow wing type plow that you can atleast windrow.
> 
> I think neige has an expandable pusher on his loader in a video of his.


Houle makes extendable blades - front and rear, I think. Coté has great plows (w-cote.com) but not extendable. EDF has good stuff too. I can't remember the name of the red ones on our Masseys - maybe in the morning.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Lynden-Jeff;1460312 said:


> Got a call today from a Toronto "Research" company conducting a salt survey for some reason. I didn't really want to participate so I answered the questions most different from what we do. Anyone got this call before?


I got it too...no big deal....was only like 5 questions or something...


----------



## Alpha Property

3am, its rite on 0 degrees... big glob of green on its way and not a whole lot of blue....


----------



## Mr.Markus

What is with the timing of these systems this year? I'm thinking I'm gonna salt through it again. I still have quite a bit of residual down from the last event so I guess I'll go sit at the coffee shop.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Mr.Markus;1460565 said:


> What is with the timing of these systems this year?* I'm thinking I'm gonna salt through it again.* I still have quite a bit of residual down from the last event so I guess I'll go sit at the coffee shop.


Thinking the same thing. If the temps warm up the way they are forecasting it will all be old news this evening.


----------



## rooferdave

yep I am just sitting here waiting for the word to go, one truck is rolling since 5 I am the 2nd truck in for scarlem if needed


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I just went and presalted a few west end sites because that salter is down, and there was tons of residual... I don't think there will be much to worry about today. Truck said it was 1 most of the time and hit 2 a few times.


----------



## Triple L

Its a condo day here Jon!!!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Exeter Radar*

Looks like a real mess is incoming......yellow, red, blue and green...... could be a long day....


----------



## Mr.Markus

FirsttimeI'veeverwashedthetruckpre-saltrunlol... 
4cupsofcoffeeandandIamreadytoworkdamnit....
The Exeter radar is making me want to put the plow on.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Radar*



Mr.Markus;1460631 said:


> FirsttimeI'veeverwashedthetruckpre-saltrunlol...
> 4cupsofcoffeeandandIamreadytoworkdamnit....
> The Exeter radar is making me want to put the plow on.


Snow is falling here now, only light green at the moment.... yellow and red are heading
my way.... looks like a plow event may happen..... Thumbs Up


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1460604 said:


> I just went and presalted a few west end sites because that salter is down, and there was tons of residual... I don't think there will be much to worry about today. Truck said it was 1 most of the time and hit 2 a few times.


X2, we pre-salted commercials, schools, etc. lots of residue on the ground!
Tons of salt going down, every private contractor is pretty much out salting.
......last salt run for a while when you look at the long range 
Think it is a waste of salt but love to be wrong....we are at +1 here.


----------



## chachi1984

nothing to report from burlington, any thing in the falls or hamilton????


----------



## ff1221

Zero precipitation in my section of Bruce County, although something is on it's way but it's changing from pink to green like a blinking light so I'm not sure what we are going to get. 0 degrees and rising.


----------



## Alpha Property

Nothing at all in thorold/st Catharines/ Niagara falls as of rite now


----------



## CGM Inc.

little rain and light flurries started here.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Supposed to start here later this evening. I hope its after 9 so I only have to worry about the 24/7 shops here. Great to see March coming in like a LION. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Accurate weather report: it is currently snowing like a mothefocker in markham. All pavement is melting it on contact.


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1460732 said:


> Accurate weather report: it is currently snowing like a mothefocker in markham. All pavement is melting it on contact.


What's the temp there Grant?

I was hoping for a little ground cover if the freezing rain hits.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

My salting truck is kinda roughing it I guess.... No fancy pants thermometer but its mild. I'd say 1 degree by the feel.

Making a quick run down to kooys to grab an air filter for the salter. Kinda strange. The old honda ran like a top on the same air filter for 3 full seasons. This new salter is identical except a briggs engine and it has already gone through 3 of them. I like the briggs, it runs really well aside from that. The filters are cheap and no tools required to change. Still a PITA though. Anyone running briggs have any ideas?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Seems like there is less in the south (Mississauga, Etobicoke). Vaughan is covered but melting wherever salted. 

Hey Grant.Do (or did) you have any issues with your 6.0 overheating with the plow on? What did you do to correct it if you did? I tried calling Russell yesterday, left him a message but he never returned my call.


----------



## TLG99

Some wet snow here earlier between 7:30am and 9am. No accumulation and temperature around +1, with a forecasted high of +3 today and a overnight low of +1.

My game plan????..........do a whole lot of "nothing" now, followed by some "wait and see" later!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Only if I tow with it with the plow on and all the way up, and straight, at highway speeds. Otherwise its good, but the plow sits pretty far forward. The chevy does it occaisionally but angling the plow solves it. 

The 6.0 isn't smoking white is it? If its burning its coolant it can run a little warm. PM me your number. I'm on my way to russ' soon and I'll have him call you.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Saturday salt is just holding up fine....


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Rain*

Changed over to straight rain after 1cm of snow..... another big let down...Thumbs Up


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Fun at the pumps*

With prices rising, might as well have some fun with it... not much else can be done.... goes to show us all that politics and fuel should never mix....


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1460776 said:


> Saturday salt is just holding up fine....


I had lots down from that event too, still -2 and snowing good but it seems to be holding. A few walks to touch up but nothing serious. Think I might go for a nap, wife comes home again today.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Nap*



Mr.Markus;1460798 said:


> I had lots down from that event too, still -2 and snowing good but it seems to be holding. A few walks to touch up but nothing serious. Think I might go for a nap, wife comes home again today.


Great idea..... but no house cleaning before she gets home ???

My wife never goes away, whats your secret ??? :salute:


----------



## Mr.Markus

StratfordPusher;1460803 said:


> Great idea..... but no house cleaning before she gets home ???
> 
> My wife never goes away, whats your secret ??? :salute:


I'm insatiable...she needs the break....

...from cooking.

Seriously she works hard, and customers yell at her constantly due to the nature of her businesss....she deserves more than the 5 weeks she gets.


----------



## TLG99

CGM Inc.;1460776 said:


> Saturday salt is just holding up fine....


Same here...a bit of overkill from Saturday is taking care of today's slop.


----------



## CGM Inc.

TLG99;1460812 said:


> Same here...a bit of overkill from Saturday is taking care of today's slop.


But we got *****ed at for going out....
Safe on Saturday and ok today...they should thank us!


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

JohnnyRoyale;1460748 said:


> Seems like there is less in the south (Mississauga, Etobicoke). Vaughan is covered but melting wherever salted.
> 
> Hey Grant.Do (or did) you have any issues with your 6.0 overheating with the plow on? What did you do to correct it if you did? I tried calling Russell yesterday, left him a message but he never returned my call.


Had that happen twice with my 6.0. once was the head gasket blowing and the second was the fan motor wouldn't shift into high speed because the module was shot.

Don't drive unless your over to the mechanic's. Repair costs are high enough. hopefully its nothing more then just the fan speed. good luck


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1460836 said:


> But we got *****ed at for going out....
> Safe on Saturday and ok today...they should thank us!


Someone is always *****ing about something, I wish I never dropped my crystal ball.

That's what I hate most about this business.


----------



## greywynd

Started snowing here an hour or so ago. Any bare pavement, gravel, or even grass is warm enough it melts on contact. Doesn't look like it'll amount to anything unless the temps drop enough to freeze the ground surface again. This is where having the temperature guns to read surface temp is a great thing to have.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Harley Plow*

Going to get one of these bad-boys for light days like today......


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1460864 said:


> Someone is always *****ing about something, I wish I never dropped my crystal ball.
> 
> That's what I hate most about this business.


And always after the fact! Told a board yesterday they are welcome to help us making the decision when to go out at 2.00am in the morning instead of criticizing after the fact.

I'm in the habit now to take screen shots of the forecasts to support our decision when we go out! That made them shut up! Don't think EC or TWN allows us to recall expired forecasts??

There are programs out there to take a screen shot of a web-site automatically, just haven't found one that I like...EC printout or TWN is more recognized versus our notes and records.


----------



## Triple L

Im sure our good pal Dean will know of a program... That would be a great idea where it automatically grabs the forcast and the last 24 hours and saves it to a folder with the date and time...


----------



## cet

Is there a second wave coming. The radar looks like it is almost done for us.

Nice day to fly a kite.


----------



## greywynd

Gotta say that from what I've seen, EC was a lot closer this round than TWN. They were both off some, but these storms right around the freezing mark can change pretty easy.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

And the truth always comes out. The "paypal purchaser" responded ti me. I told him to do a bank transfer and the machine would be his by Friday. I've copied and pasted his response below. Until this, he seemed like the buyers of everything else I've ever sold. Inquired about it, tried to lowball, then agreed. No matter what, nothing goes anywhere without payment. Thank you guys for the headsups and the concern. Here's what he said and what I said.

Him: I am sorry,i can only pay you through paypal..because that is where i got paid for my salaries..so that is the only means that i can use.

Me: Well that's simply not true. If that is the case, payout the funds into your account and wire me the money. Otherwise, thank you but I'll just sell it to someone who pays it straight.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

there are lots of programs that will screen capture what is going on. Only problem is that you would manually have to refresh the website to get the updated forcasts.

I will ask one of my customers what he uses to capture because I know he is saving all these charts while he is away from his computer. He is a day trader and likes to see how the day unfolds if he is not around and his machine is set to capture every so many mins.

I have one program that captures my security camera feed and saves it in another location so if someone breaks in and finds and smashes the box we still have the stills in another location but its, reloading the website that makes it tricky.

but Im sure I could find something so give me a bit. maybe we can trade for a cup of that coffee from that fancy machine. thats awesome.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

lunch for me ?  glad you didnt get the grease job via paypal


----------



## edgeair

R.G.PEEL;1461022 said:


> And the truth always comes out. The "paypal purchaser" responded ti me. I told him to do a bank transfer and the machine would be his by Friday. I've copied and pasted his response below. Until this, he seemed like the buyers of everything else I've ever sold. Inquired about it, tried to lowball, then agreed. No matter what, nothing goes anywhere without payment. Thank you guys for the headsups and the concern. Here's what he said and what I said.
> 
> Him: I am sorry,i can only pay you through paypal..because that is where i got paid for my salaries..so that is the only means that i can use.
> 
> Me: Well that's simply not true. If that is the case, payout the funds into your account and wire me the money. Otherwise, thank you but I'll just sell it to someone who pays it straight.


Hahaha, yep thats one of the responses I got one time too....

These scammers must get some suckers though, otherwise they wouldn't keep doing the same thing over and over.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Already told you free lunch for you! but not for the paypal warning. The machine is still sitting on its snowsite and doesn't move until I have $$$$ for it. 

On that note, if anyone knows someone looking for one it is stil avail.


----------



## edgeair

R.G.PEEL;1461047 said:


> Already told you free lunch for you! but not for the paypal warning. The machine is still sitting on its snowsite and doesn't move until I have $$$$ for it.
> 
> On that note, if anyone knows someone looking for one it is stil avail.


What machine is it? I know, I could likely page back and eventually find it, but I'm lazy....

:laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1460991 said:


> Im sure our good pal Dean will know of a program... That would be a great idea where it automatically grabs the forcast and the last 24 hours and saves it to a folder with the date and time...


Icy Screen works but you have to have the computer on and be on the site to get the screen shot. That is where my issue starts....many programs out there but I don't have the passion to pick one, download, try it out, uninstall and move on.

Thought you Guys have a power outage!


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1461024 said:


> there are lots of programs that will screen capture what is going on. Only problem is that you would manually have to refresh the website to get the updated forcasts.
> 
> I will ask one of my customers what he uses to capture because I know he is saving all these charts while he is away from his computer. He is a day trader and likes to see how the day unfolds if he is not around and his machine is set to capture every so many mins.
> 
> I have one program that captures my security camera feed and saves it in another location so if someone breaks in and finds and smashes the box we still have the stills in another location but its, reloading the website that makes it tricky.
> 
> but Im sure I could find something so give me a bit. maybe we can trade for a cup of that coffee from that fancy machine. thats awesome.


 any time! Not bad for a rookie EH! Get Dave's Mafia Blocks and coffee is on me


----------



## R.G.PEEL

2005 bobcat S185 gold package


----------



## schrader

My theory of the 100km difference continues, full plow and salt here. Salt pile is getting low, hoping to make it through, but you never know what will come our way in March.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Boss Vee with trip edges*

Boss Vee with trip edges, read for yourself....... Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1460801&postcount=9

Can't wait to see what they come up with.....


----------



## Triple L

Now that may or may not be soo good, is that what all the talk was about? I was hoping it was gonna be something better then some stupid trip edges....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

LOL after all the money DD just spent making thir ad vid, getting sued, and re making the vid. Now its an obsolete argument. Lol


----------



## greywynd

Wonder if DD will be able to turn the table and go after Boss for patent infringements or anything? If this is what Boss comes out with, bet they lawyers will be combing through it. 

All in all, either trip mechanism only helps protect against little things, sh!t will break when it gets hit hard enough!


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Still waiting for snow here in the Frew, its slowly heading our way , salt pails and truck spreaders waiting loaded. Doesnt look like much , however are we supposed to get the stuff milling about over Minesota??????????????


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Trip*



Triple L;1461116 said:


> Now that may or may not be soo good, is that what all the talk was about? I was hoping it was gonna be something better then some stupid trip edges....


Hey Chad, don't ya think a Boss with trip edges is a better mouse trap then the full trip of present....

Better yet, double trip system perhaps ?


----------



## CGM Inc.

..............


----------



## schrader

Dog, what dog.


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1461130 said:


> Hey Chad, don't ya think a Boss with trip edges is a better mouse trap then the full trip of present....
> 
> Better yet, double trip system perhaps ?


I guess it would be alright... Full trip dosent bother me... I don't think I'd be excited to buy a new blade just for the new trip system... If they came out with a wideout V plow now I'd be going crazy over that, after the 1st season it was out... Learnt my lesson the hard way there LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1460949 said:


> And always after the fact! Told a board yesterday they are welcome to help us making the decision when to go out at 2.00am in the morning instead of criticizing after the fact.
> 
> I'm in the habit now to take screen shots of the forecasts to support our decision when we go out! That made them shut up! Don't think EC or TWN allows us to recall expired forecasts??
> 
> There are programs out there to take a screen shot of a web-site automatically, just haven't found one that I like...EC printout or TWN is more recognized versus our notes and records.


You can get Historical reports for just about any day through EC for your Town.

The County and Municipality out here actually subscribe to an EC commercial service that e mails or faxes text reports straight to their office. I don't know how much it costs...
Play with this..http://www.climate.weatheroffice.gc...nID=5097&Year=2012&Month=1&Day=26&timeframe=1


----------



## Grassman09

I've been eying this plow for sometime. I cant figure out if its a full trip or trip edge. Looks like a Fisher. Doubt they use these there anymore at least not this year. Looks heavy.


----------



## JD Dave




----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1461234 said:


> You can get Historical reports for just about any day through EC for your Town.
> 
> The County and Municipality out here actually subscribe to an EC commercial service that e mails or faxes text reports straight to their office. I don't know how much it costs...
> Play with this..http://www.climate.weatheroffice.gc...nID=5097&Year=2012&Month=1&Day=26&timeframe=1


I got that site and use it when needed.
The issue I like to cover is if the forecast says 3-5cm of snow.....you go out and salt based on that information and by the time you are done it is downgraded to 1cm and residue would have taken care of it. Basically I'm after forecasted information not what actually happened.

We (and I believe most other's) operate in a 3-6 hour window for a plow or salt run. If at 3am in the morning we get a 2-4cm snow forecast for morning rush hour we go out and salt. If it doesn't happen we look like idiots and I want to provide proof to say at the given time and forecast we made the right call even so that things changed after our decision.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

on the topic of dogs, my friend sends me this picture of his dog the other day.
this is how he sleeps. I couldnt control the laughing :laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1461248 said:


> on the topic of dogs, my friend sends me this picture of his dog the other day.
> this is how he sleeps. I couldnt control the laughing :laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1461248 said:


> on the topic of dogs, my friend sends me this picture of his dog the other day.
> this is how he sleeps. I couldnt control the laughing :laughing:


He has a popular dog because it's posted on a lot of forums.


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1461246 said:


> I got that site and use it when needed.
> The issue I like to cover is if the forecast says 3-5cm of snow.....you go out and salt based on that information and by the time you are done it is downgraded to 1cm and residue would have taken care of it. Basically I'm after forecasted information not what actually happened.
> 
> We (and I believe most other's) operate in a 3-6 hour window for a plow or salt run. If at 3am in the morning we get a 2-4cm snow forecast for morning rush hour we go out and salt. If it doesn't happen we look like idiots and I want to provide proof to say at the given time and forecast we made the right call even so that things changed after our decision.


So you want someone else to blame or back you up for making the call.........I get it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1461073 said:


> any time! Not bad for a rookie EH! Get Dave's Mafia Blocks and coffee is on me


Ive got someone who can haul them next week. Probabaly thursday.
I will confirm soon and I hear Im buying lunch Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1461251 said:


> He has a popular dog because it's posted on a lot of forums.


really? Ive actually seen his dog. Thats funny. Maybe he is pulling my leg.


----------



## EME 411

Two Dogs in a Restaurant

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=EVwlMVYqMu4&vq=medium#t=125


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1461253 said:


> So you want someone else to blame or back you up for making the call.........I get it.


...sort of! Not to blame just as a back-up if we get questioned.
I don't question my decisions in general since they can't be changed.
But I learn from not so good ones


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1461219 said:


> I guess it would be alright... Full trip dosent bother me... I don't think I'd be excited to buy a new blade just for the new trip system... If they came out with a wideout V plow now I'd be going crazy over that, after the 1st season it was out... Learnt my lesson the hard way there LOL


they did. I gave JD my deposit the other day after seeing it.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1461254 said:


> Ive got someone who can haul them next week. Probabaly thursday.
> I will confirm soon and I hear Im buying lunch Thumbs Up


Dave should since I volunteer my skidder


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1461263 said:


> Dave should since I volunteer my skidder


I got it this time. He needs to save his money for ford repairs he said :laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1461266 said:


> I got it this time. He needs to save his money for ford repairs he said :laughing:


Now you started something again! :laughing:


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1461268 said:


> Now you started something again! :laughing:


What's the difference between dodge trucks and porcupines...
The porcupines only have pricks on the outside


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1461262 said:


> they did. I gave JD my deposit the other day after seeing it.


Apparently you don't listen very well. Never drop in at my place with out calling first.


----------



## snowman4

Any of you guys have a good website guy? I've been waiting on my guy since about Christmas... of last year!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1461271 said:


> Apparently you don't listen very well. Never drop in at my place with out calling first.


she said you weren't sappose to be home


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1461289 said:


> she said you weren't sappose to be home


The girl I was seeing in Cobourg cancelled on me.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

CGM Inc.;1461263 said:


> Dave should since I volunteer my skidder


Volunteering that should at least earn you a dollarr menu selection.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

15 to 25 cms of snow and blowing snow starting any time now and lasting until the middle of tomorrow. Windy until sometime Thursday night.

Round and round in circles we go again, chasing the drifting.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1461292 said:


> The girl I was seeing in Cobourg cancelled on me.


I was just there to help setup for your surprise party for that award you won, but Ill let your wife know your seeing a girl in Cobourg. :salute:


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1461266 said:


> I got it this time. He needs to save his money for ford repairs he said :laughing:


And a nice trailer Jensen Trailers has in stock. Jokers want want $800 for a Reese turnoverball gossneck hitch. Think I'll stick with a B&W Turnoverball Gooseneck Hitch. For half the price and double the quality.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1461315 said:


> And a nice trailer Jensen Trailers has in stock. Jokers want want $800 for a Reese turnoverball gossneck hitch. Think I'll stick with a B&W Turnoverball Gooseneck Hitch. For half the price and double the quality.


I saw your ad for the trailer...thought maybe you bought an aluminum deckover for the go carts.


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1461322 said:


> I saw your ad for the trailer...thought maybe you bought an aluminum deckover for the go carts.


It is tempting.. But I need to be able to fit Cedars on now to so the alum one is too short.


----------



## Triple L

Your crazy to sell a bumper tow for a gooseneck!


----------



## Grassman09

Y u say that?


----------



## Triple L

Think more then 7 months down the road and maybe a light will go off...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Chads of the opinion that being able to carry a salter AND tow the trailer is more important than a better pulling trailer. Ironic as the ebling makes it so that he has to remove a piece of snow equipment to haul something anyway. 

That's been a chad vs grant argument several times and another "agree to disagree" topic.


----------



## Grassman09

So I have to pull the salter. Not like I tow with a full hopper of salt anyhow.


----------



## Triple L

It blows my mind that someone who own's a kids size dump truck would even consider a gooseneck... Are u on crack!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1461397 said:


> It blows my mind that someone who own's a kids size dump truck would even consider a gooseneck... Are u on crack!


says the guy with a dump insert.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1461392 said:


> Chads of the opinion that being able to carry a salter AND tow the trailer is more important than a better pulling trailer. Ironic as the ebling makes it so that he has to remove a piece of snow equipment to haul something anyway.
> 
> That's been a chad vs grant argument several times and another "agree to disagree" topic.


If your hauling equipment all the time a goose neck is better but a bumper hitch is easier to swtich beween trucks and you don't have to put a hitch in. If your hauling over 14k I'd also go with a goose neck. I like the versatility of a bumper pull. I can pull it behind my pick ups, tandem or single axle.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1461397 said:


> It blows my mind that someone who own's a kids size dump truck would even consider a gooseneck... Are u on crack!


Kids size dump eh? Where is your adult size dump truck? Who owns only 2 childs size salters only? Tailgate salter has to come off that one also. Salter sticks out too far hits the jack. Salter in pick up is easier then the dump one to remove.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1461405 said:


> says the guy with a dump insert.


I think I just pee'd a little bit. LOL


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1461405 said:


> says the guy with a dump insert.


Yea doesn't he pull that out in the fall and put in a Vbox.. 

How many mafia blocks can u haul on a gooseneck with a srw 1 ton.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I hear great things about gooseneck and fifth wheel but I have never owned or driven one.
I always get bumper pull cause I can use any truck or get someone else to run something for me if needed. I try not to work  

Its also great for me cause I often need to use the back of my truck. Like you mentioned Chad. Many times I haul a load, drop the trailer, go get other items and then come back to the trailer. 

I would love to see the same spec trailer and try it gooseneck and then bumper pull just so I could say I tried it. I know my dump came in gooseneck also at the time of purchase.

Grassman if your looking for a trailer, look in PA, Mechanicsberg, near Carlisle.
I know there are a few manufactuers there and mine CAM Superline was a great deal.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1461407 said:


> Kids size dump eh? Where is your adult size dump truck? Who owns only 2 childs size salters only? Tailgate salter has to come off that one also. Salter sticks out too far hits the jack. Salter in pick up is easier then the dump one to remove.


I was trying to give someone I don't even like advise on something I learnt the hard way.... I'm not trying to get into a pissin' contest of which I would win right now anyways and then expecially if you add 10 years to my age or more to = yours.......


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I think the translation is "Merely as a suggestion, why wouldn't you buy a 10 ton pintle hitch with air brakes and use the heavier truck to pull with?". 

Or in kitchenerese "are you frIcken stUpid? Why would someone with a dinosaur kids dumptruck wanna use their POS ford to pull one of those GARBAGE. Goosenecks?" Am I close on the translatiom Chad?


----------



## Triple L

Now I think I just about pee'd myself on that one...

Dead nutz on the money LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1461409 said:


> I think I just pee'd a little bit. LOL


I was gonna ask how do you take a dump we know you sit down to pee' but my computer froze and I had to go build a new one. :laughing:

Sorry Chad.  Im outta tissues from the P rik comment lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grassman09;1461412 said:


> Yea doesn't he pull that out in the fall and put in a Vbox..
> 
> How many mafia blocks can u haul on a gooseneck with a srw 1 ton.


he hasnt got to stick it in a "v" box so how can he pull it out who cares what time of year it is

dean, fake punt, runs it in.


----------



## JD Dave

I think we should all meet at Hooters for lunch tomorrow and discuss our trailers options in detail. Where's Jon, we'll need his Hooters discount card.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1461429 said:


> I think we should all meet at Hooters for lunch tomorrow and discuss our trailers options in detail. Where's Jon, we'll need his Hooters discount card.


Its thursday. Im so in! Jon can park around the corner at the church and I will pick him up.


----------



## Grassman09

The dump is slow its older its not as comfy as the Ford. I hate having a drop deck with fenders. just looking for deck over. Could go tandem deck over and either truck can pull it but its a lil heavy for the ford. That was my 1st thought. 

I was thinking Kaufman or Felling Trailers.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Its application specific really. As jd mentioned, you have to buy the hitch, as dean mentioned, you can't get just anybody with a truck to pull it, and as chad says you can't pull it and a salter at the same time.

But yet they still sell them...... Why? Because its night and day difference when you're pulling something heavy. Dean, one time when I have a machine on at a lunch, take it for a spin. You feel the resistance when taking off, but the bouncing and swaying is almost not noticable. My trailers make me at least 8-10 times what the salter does and travel at least 50x the kms in a year. In my case gooseneck is a no brainer. For chad, the salters and dump box are key earners. The trailers are used less often. Tounge hitch is beneficial.

FWIW if I were grassman, I'd buy a 10 ton pintle single axle with air brake. My buddy has that setup and its very nice. Also more durable and cheaper to maintain. Also the dumptruck won't feel the extra weight, the pickup (any brand) will.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Lmfao*



MIDTOWNPC;1461423 said:


> I was gonna ask how do you take a dump we know you sit down to pee' but my computer froze and I had to go build a new one. :laughing:
> 
> Sorry Chad.  Im outta tissues from the P rik comment lol


LMFAO, just about well off the throne with that one.... round of "DEPENDS" for all contest P____ing members please Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1461434 said:


> The dump is slow its older its not as comfy as the Ford. I hate having a drop deck with fenders. just looking for deck over. Could go tandem deck over and either truck can pull it but its a lil heavy for the ford. That was my 1st thought.
> 
> I was thinking Kaufman or Felling Trailers.


I have a 3 axle 22ft deck over bumper hitch and you don't even know 8-10k is on it. I pulled my pulling truck all over Ontario last year with it. A goose neck is a better way to pull, no question but there are draw backs and that's why I went with a bumper hitch.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1461435 said:


> Its application specific really. As jd mentioned, you have to buy the hitch, as dean mentioned, you can't get just anybody with a truck to pull it, and as chad says you can't pull it and a salter at the same time.
> 
> But yet they still sell them...... Why? Because its night and day difference when you're pulling something heavy. Dean, one time when I have a machine on at a lunch, take it for a spin. You feel the resistance when taking off, but the bouncing and swaying is almost not noticable. My trailers make me at least 8-10 times what the salter does and travel at least 50x the kms in a year. In my case gooseneck is a no brainer. For chad, the salters and dump box are key earners. The trailers are used less often. Tounge hitch is beneficial.
> 
> FWIW if I were grassman, I'd buy a 10 ton pintle single axle with air brake. My buddy has that setup and its very nice. Also more durable and cheaper to maintain. Also the dumptruck won't feel the extra weight, the pickup (any brand) will.


Your better off putting an electric brake controller in the single axle. For the km Dave will be using it air won't save him any money and he can pull it with his pickup also. JMO


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hooters- I'm in. 

When you start seeing the repair bills on the ford from fulltime pulling duty you'll reconsider the comfort of the dump...... Russ jokes that I'm paying his kids college fund with the pickups. My dad says it must be a nice fukin college!

If you're thinking kauffman, I may be bringing a bunch of Kauffman's back from SC. Cheap delivery.

Jon would sizzle like the reverse of a hooore in church if he steps foot in a hooters.


----------



## Triple L

I'm not saying and have never said gooseneck isn't the better tow... You all have seen my pictures with 4-3000 lb skids of sod, (a s250 tipped over trying to lift) on the tounge and then a S250 over the axles of my old gooseneck... there is no way you could ever imagine putting that kind of weight on a bumpertow and actually towing but like Grant says, my salters and dump insert and the key money makers and for me and many others I don't know how you can give that up to have a trailer tow a bit better... JMO


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1461444 said:


> Hooters- I'm in.
> 
> When you start seeing the repair bills on the ford from fulltime pulling duty you'll reconsider the comfort of the dump...... Russ jokes that I'm paying his kids college fund with the pickups. My dad says it must be a nice fukin college!
> 
> If you're thinking kauffman, I may be bringing a bunch of Kauffman's back from SC. Cheap delivery.
> 
> Jon would sizzle like the reverse of a hooore in church if he steps foot in a hooters.


I bet if we say we're paying he'll come. Dave and Chad can arm wrestle to see who pays.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1461448 said:


> I bet if we say we're paying he'll come. Dave and Chad can arm wrestle to see who pays.


 Done......


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1461451 said:


> Done......


If Dave doesn't show up your still paying. LOL


----------



## A Man

Triple L;1461451 said:


> Done......


I thought you learned your lesson about arm wrestling for money..........


----------



## R.G.PEEL

True. That was implied in your acceptance of the bet. You can't welch.


----------



## goel

Sounds like a LARGE group will be attending, since the tab is taken care of already!!!!


----------



## JD Dave

A Man;1461455 said:


> I thought you learned your lesson about arm wrestling for money..........


So which girl beat him. LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Also the skids of sod you had were over 3000lbs.... To tip a 250 its more like 4800-5000lbs. Everyone underestimates the weight of sod. 4 skids right on the axles of my float is a heavy heavy load. Noticably more than the 11000lb excavator load.


----------



## A Man

JD Dave;1461459 said:


> So which girl beat him. LOL


Wasn't a girl, just a pretty boy. I'm sure he would have enjoyed it a lot more if it was a girl that beat him..


----------



## Grassman09

Thought I'd peak out the window. Its snowing outside and white out.


----------



## greywynd

So quit looking out the window and it will stop, honest!!


----------



## Grassman09

Lol. Yea going to shut the blinds and look at my pillow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yeah... that system kinda intensified fast.Guess I won't be sleeping in..


----------



## Triple L

A Man;1461455 said:


> I thought you learned your lesson about arm wrestling for money..........


And remember I told u that was the first and the last arm wrestle I've ever lost in my entire life...

Your not the one who won so look who's talking LOL 
All natural vs pipes going to the gym everyday and he BARELY beat me... There's a lot to be said about that...

And I also didn't do much heavy landscaping in 2010 it was a very good match, johnny boy completely won fair and square...


----------



## Elite_Maint

Rise and Shine! Who seen this snow coming???...lol...in Vaughan everythings white! Toronto mostly melting on contact...


----------



## JD Dave

E Maintenance;1461562 said:


> Rise and Shine! Who seen this snow coming???...lol...in Vaughan everythings white! Toronto mostly melting on contact...


I've been out since around 3. I knew something was coming since it didn't get near a cold as it was suppose to. Salted everything and now it's time for breakfast.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Everyone out here is plowing 1 inch wet, I salted it off. Major electrical malfunction, truck wouldn't start, had to boost. Gauges keep cutting out and odometer, gear select, and radio readings like to surge bright/dim. Radio cuts out. Signals& Lights all work perfect, just the inside display is F)(*ing up. Shrug frowny!!!!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1461443 said:


> Your better off putting an electric brake controller in the single axle. For the km Dave will be using it air won't save him any money and he can pull it with his pickup also. JMO


Do you know the cost of something like that? I was looking at a 15 ton Loadstar trailer in the fall to pull behind one of the Internationals this summer but got busy and never proceeded with it. Problem was I didnt have a spike or air trailer brake provision on the truck and was told it could get pretty expensive. Didnt want to depend on electric brakes for that type of trailer.

The dog videos really made my morning guys...thanks! Here's my favourite...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Must be alot of money in towing. And the Chevy/Ford debate continues...


----------



## Triple L

Caa pays out $30 a call, don't matter if they tow or just jimmy the lock or boost it...

Long distance tow is a different story


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1461576 said:


> Must be alot of money in towing. And the Chevy/Ford debate continues...
> 
> View attachment 111880


Atlantic is beside us....they own over 300 tow trucks in the GTA.
Any nice car that goes in their is the owners for detailing and what not payup
All exotics with a stiff price tag!
Nissan GTR in flat black, Lambo Murcialago in flat black paint, SL 600, Hummer H2 as winter beater and it goes on...


----------



## cet

Snowing so hard here at 6am you couldn't see 100'

It has almost stopped but if most of it doesn't melt we will be plowing tonight. Salting for sure, again.


----------



## Elite_Maint

JD Dave;1461567 said:


> I've been out since around 3. I knew something was coming since it didn't get near a cold as it was suppose to. Salted everything and now it's time for breakfast.


I also salted..I peaked out the window and when I seen some white I took off asap and salted..

Someone should fire all these Meteorologist's! They are getting all the forecasts wrong...I think they are drinking on the job for sure!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Full push*



E Maintenance;1461606 said:


> I also salted..I peaked out the window and when I seen some white I took off asap and salted..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should fire all these Meteorologist's! They are getting all the forecasts wrong...I think they are drinking on the job for sure!
Click to expand...

DITO.... both EC and TWN predicted 1cm overnight.... we got 6cm.... dropped in 2 hours...

Full push to start the month...... Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1461581 said:


> Caa pays out $30 a call, don't matter if they tow or just jimmy the lock or boost it...
> 
> Long distance tow is a different story


Older guy out here teaches towing, he said there used to be money in it, he had CAA contracts for years before cut throat pricing forced him away and they started demanding contractors to carry contents insurance for everything they towed. Big money...
He still has several tow trucks for his own busy family owned shop. Same old story as snowplowing I guess........


----------



## Triple L

I couldn't belive it was only $30 a pop myself... Sometimes you win I guess tho, get a few calls within a few blocks for boost and jimmy lock jobs and make $120 on the hour burning $5 in fuel but if u gotta start towing its hard to see if you'd even break even... That's net, not gross Jon LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

ha - I have heard that alot of the CAA guys regret ever getting involved with CAA. CAA tries to take over, they had a complaint from a member that was BS, and told the tow company to fire a 30 year veteran because of a crazy lady complaining.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Can anyone tell me what vehicle SIMA has on their web-site.
It's not a GM and not a Ford but a DODGE!
Means something from the Snow and Ice Management Association!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I just cancelled my membership......


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1461644 said:


> I just cancelled my membership......


I wouldn't. It had snowed a lot the day Sima took the pics, all the other brands were out plowing and the Dodge was broken down in their lot so they had lots of time to take pics of it.


----------



## JD Dave

A Man;1461464 said:


> Wasn't a girl, just a pretty boy. I'm sure he would have enjoyed it a lot more if it was a girl that beat him..


Who would have ever thought that someone had a stronger right hand then Chad. LOL


JohnnyRoyale;1461571 said:


> Do you know the cost of something like that? I was looking at a 15 ton Loadstar trailer in the fall to pull behind one of the Internationals this summer but got busy and never proceeded with it. Problem was I didnt have a spike or air trailer brake provision on the truck and was told it could get pretty expensive. Didnt want to depend on electric brakes for that type of trailer.
> 
> The dog videos really made my morning guys...thanks! Here's my favourite...


The brake controller is a pretty straight forward install, about 2 hours or are you talking about trailer prices?


----------



## StratfordPusher

JD Dave;1461659 said:


> I wouldn't. It had snowed a lot the day Sima took the pics, all the other brands were out plowing and the Dodge was broken down in their lot so they had lots of time to take pics of it.


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1461643 said:


> Can anyone tell me what vehicle SIMA has on their web-site.
> It's not a GM and not a Ford but a DODGE!
> Means something from the Snow and Ice Management Association!


That they are like L.O. all you have to do is pay them $$ and you are in like flynn.

On another note Wnet Radar showed we were gonna get snow this AM but it showed +6 and raining at midnight. 4:30AM what came down at midnight was all gone so figured they were wrong.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I'm referring to setting up an air brake truck to control air brakes on a trailer, not an electric brake trailer.


----------



## Grassman09

My truck is like yours Johnny no glad hands out back and not even sure if I can add them onto mine. only have 1 air tank not sure if there is a primary and or secondary or wet and dry tank. 1 gauge in the cab only. Truck had a air leak on pass side and would pull to that side now it runs true.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;1461672 said:


> I'm referring to setting up an air brake truck to control air brakes on a trailer, not an electric brake trailer.


Around $1500 depending on truck. It's really not that complicated adding it. For the km you drive it would be worth it. OUr tandem and single axle are both set up to pull pups but we don't have one.


----------



## schrader

cet;1461588 said:


> Snowing so hard here at 6am you couldn't see 100'
> 
> It has almost stopped but if most of it doesn't melt we will be plowing tonight. Salting for sure, again.


Same here, literally just turned off the switch for the salter after salting of the half inch of ice we had overnight and the snow come out of nowhere. 8cm here full plow again.


----------



## DeVries

Had the call from the research company today about our salt usage. Took only a few minutes and in return I get 25 bucks on a Timmy's card. 
I asked a few questions but she did not know who she was doing the research for. Apparently they just ask the questions and don't compile any data. She did say that a lot of people she has questioned use the bagged "landscapers choice" brand and not too many use bulk treated salt. It would be nice to know who they are doing the research for.
Anybody know if it has anything to do being a "smart about salt" accredited company or individual?


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1461824 said:


> Had the call from the research company today about our salt usage. Took only a few minutes and in return I get 25 bucks on a Timmy's card.
> I asked a few questions but she did not know who she was doing the research for. Apparently they just ask the questions and don't compile any data. She did say that a lot of people she has questioned use the bagged "landscapers choice" brand and not too many use bulk treated salt. It would be nice to know who they are doing the research for.
> Anybody know if it has anything to do being a "smart about salt" accredited company or individual?


If she knew the brand "Landscapers Choice" most likely Kissner is behind it....they are in Cambridge.....smart about salt....SAS is a non profit organization. Boubt they spend the coin on a survey.


----------



## ff1221

CGM Inc.;1461643 said:


> Can anyone tell me what vehicle SIMA has on their web-site.
> It's not a GM and not a Ford but a DODGE!
> Means something from the Snow and Ice Management Association!


I don't usually participate in the whole truck debate but I just gotta get in on this!
I'm sure SIMA is like any other company and is willing to take pictures of whatever vehicle is donated to them, and let's be realistic, if you can't sell them you might as well give them away!


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1461842 said:


> If she knew the brand "Landscapers Choice" most likely Kissner is behind it....they are in Cambridge.....smart about salt....SAS is a non profit organization. Boubt they spend the coin on a survey.


I love the term not for profit... With everything soo expensive I don't know how... Isn't everybusiness more less not for profit? LOL


----------



## A Man

CGM Inc.;1461842 said:


> If she knew the brand "Landscapers Choice" most likely Kissner is behind it....they are in Cambridge.....smart about salt....SAS is a non profit organization. Boubt they spend the coin on a survey.


The owner of kissner was in our office last week, I'll check and see if they are behind it.


----------



## Triple L

And here I've been waiting all day for some smart a$$ arm wrestling comment from you LOL...

Kissner is landscapers choice... If you've ever been to their office I think you'd start buying salt somewhere else... Cause you'd know right away that your in the wrong business!


----------



## A Man

Triple L;1461919 said:


> And here I've been waiting all day for some smart a$$ arm wrestling comment from you LOL...
> 
> Kissner is landscapers choice... If you've ever been to their office I think you'd start buying salt somewhere else... Cause you'd know right away that your in the wrong business!


Dave beat me to the hilarious comment referring to you're Superior right armed skills.

Kissner is a fascinating company, it's incredible how quickly and profitably they have grown in the last 10 years, blows my mind.


----------



## 3ipka

Thought I'd share some of my good news. 
Picked myself up a new truck today 2012 Denali HD (6.6 duramax)
She has all the bells and whistles just missing my running boards; should be in next week.


----------



## Triple L

Beautiful! Mind telling what you ended up paying? I got a quote for one about 2 weeks ago... Aparantly nobody in ontario had a white denali so I'd have to order one...


----------



## JD Dave

3ipka;1461934 said:


> Thought I'd share some of my good news.
> Picked myself up a new truck today 2012 Denali HD (6.6 duramax)
> She has all the bells and whistles just missing my running boards; should be in next week.


Nice truck, I sure love mine.


----------



## cet

I used to do this plaza 2 years ago. This is from 10am this morning.

I should have taken pictures of the backhoe and plow truck parked with snow all over them.

4 hours of freezing rain and they didn't even salt.


----------



## 3ipka

Triple L;1461940 said:


> Beautiful! Mind telling what you ended up paying? I got a quote for one about 2 weeks ago... Aparantly nobody in ontario had a white denali so I'd have to order one...


Pm'd you.... and i threw two more pics of it in my pic thread.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1461940 said:


> Beautiful! Mind telling what you ended up paying? I got a quote for one about 2 weeks ago... Aparantly nobody in ontario had a white denali so I'd have to order one...


Buy this one, it will cost about $1200 to get it shipped to Detroit. http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...e=b&num_records=25&cardist=497&standard=false


----------



## JD Dave

This one is about about a 6 hour drive from here. Would be a good deal for 50k. http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...e=b&num_records=25&cardist=203&standard=false


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1461964 said:


> This one is about about a 6 hour drive from here. Would be a good deal for 50k. http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...e=b&num_records=25&cardist=203&standard=false


How are those for sale? Repo?


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1461964 said:


> This one is about about a 6 hour drive from here. Would be a good deal for 50k. http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...e=b&num_records=25&cardist=203&standard=false


I would take that one. Wrong colour interior for a work truck. Even your jeans will make the seats blue.

Are you always looking.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1461978 said:


> I would take that one. Wrong colour interior for a work truck. Even your jeans will make the seats blue.
> 
> Are you always looking.


I agree, my dads Denali has the light interior and new blue jeans made them blue. Used truck prices are really good right now. Yes always looking. My dad wants a new Yukon Denali so I'm searching Denali's in the US every couple days. If I can't save 10k it's not worth the trouble of doing it.


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1461953 said:


> I used to do this plaza 2 years ago. This is from 10am this morning.
> 
> I should have taken pictures of the backhoe and plow truck parked with snow all over them.
> 
> 4 hours of freezing rain and they didn't even salt.


They prob don't want salt and are fine with it. Have a place that's puny they stopped wanting salt in early Jan and gave us flack for salting when they were closed over holidays. I was at a place in Acton yesterday piles everywhere even pushed up at the buggy carts. They just plowed lane ways and threw a lil salt down looked like your pic, they had maybe 5cm of snow yesterday. And for some stupid reason I want that mall.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1462015 said:


> They prob don't want salt and are fine with it. Have a place that's puny they stopped wanting salt in early Jan and gave us flack for salting when they were closed over holidays. I was at a place in Acton yesterday piles everywhere even pushed up at the buggy carts. They just plowed lane ways and threw a lil salt down looked like your pic, they had maybe 5cm of snow yesterday. And for some stupid reason I want that mall.


The place CET pictured is an all inclusive site.


----------



## Triple L

Man looking at the 14 day trend it looks like I can take one of the salters off next week!

I hate to say it, but one nice heavy dumping of snow would be nice... Watch, my loader operators gone for a week holidays starting saturday... The forcast is gonna completly change now LOL O well, maybe I'll get a few hours on the plow then...


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1462019 said:


> The place CET pictured is an all inclusive site.


Ohhh well that's different. Looks like someone did parts of the walkways thou.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The thing I've noticed over the past few seasons with sites that I've lost to cheaper bids is that I'm not the only one in town that they scooped sites off. And when push comes to shove they end up overextended on the late morning events and don't/can't deliver.


----------



## G.Landscape

DeVries;1461824 said:


> Had the call from the research company today about our salt usage. Took only a few minutes and in return I get 25 bucks on a Timmy's card.
> I asked a few questions but she did not know who she was doing the research for. Apparently they just ask the questions and don't compile any data. She did say that a lot of people she has questioned use the bagged "landscapers choice" brand and not too many use bulk treated salt. It would be nice to know who they are doing the research for.
> Anybody know if it has anything to do being a "smart about salt" accredited company or individual?


Got the same call....the lady seemed clueless, actually had to call back the next day because she didn't fill out the sheet correctly and needed some more answers....still waiting for my timmies card....


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1462039 said:


> Ohhh well that's different. Looks like someone did parts of the walkways thou.


That would be store owners that did part of the walks.

I would get calls if any snow was on the walks. We went there 60-70 days in a row to do snow falling off the roof.

The guy that is doing it this year is the guy I subbed it from 2 years ago. This is an average day for this lot. It is 8 acres of blacktop.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1462067 said:


> That would be store owners that did part of the walks.
> 
> I would get calls if any snow was on the walks. We went there 60-70 days in a row to do snow falling off the roof.
> 
> The guy that is doing it this year is the guy I subbed it from 2 years ago. This is an average day for this lot. It is 8 acres of blacktop.


I believe people providing poor service will always be around, but the real problem recently is the acceptance of poor service. The budget trumps all. Kinda sad.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1462078 said:


> I believe people providing poor service will always be around, but the real problem recently is the acceptance of poor service. The budget trumps all. Kinda sad.


This winter he is making a killing


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1461964 said:


> This one is about about a 6 hour drive from here. Would be a good deal for 50k. http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...e=b&num_records=25&cardist=203&standard=false


That truck is so similar to mine I wonder if I were to buy it and sell mine if the Warden would figure it out.

What would mine be worth?


----------



## Triple L

cet;1462085 said:


> That truck is so similar to mine I wonder if I were to buy it and sell mine if the Warden would figure it out.
> 
> What would mine be worth?


Hows 25 grand sound?


----------



## cet

Triple L;1462092 said:


> Hows 25 grand sound?


Like a good down payment.


----------



## By-The-Lake

cet;1461953 said:


> I used to do this plaza 2 years ago. This is from 10am this morning.
> 
> I should have taken pictures of the backhoe and plow truck parked with snow all over them.
> 
> 4 hours of freezing rain and they didn't even salt.


That looks very familiar. Is that the mall with the Big Al's?

There was probably some serious savings involved for the landlord but it sure sucks when it doesn't seem like all your past hard work has been appreciated. But things can change fast. Tom just needs to organize an outing for the seniors at the nursing home and I bet they will remember your number real fast.

There is a lot by me that looks like it is maintained by the same guys. They seem to rely on the traffic to melt the snow. Very seldom have I seen the lot done by 9:00am. One time there was snow the sidewalks they were only half cleared and next to no salt put down. I have been told complaints have been made by the shop keepers.

Anyway hope they call you back.


----------



## cet

By-The-Lake;1462227 said:


> That looks very familiar. Is that the mall with the Big Al's?
> 
> There was probably some serious savings involved for the landlord but it sure sucks when it doesn't seem like all your past hard work has been appreciated. But things can change fast. Tom just needs to organize an outing for the seniors at the nursing home and I bet they will remember your number real fast.
> 
> There is a lot by me that looks like it is maintained by the same guys. They seem to rely on the traffic to melt the snow. Very seldom have I seen the lot done by 9:00am. One time there was snow the sidewalks they were only half cleared and next to no salt put down. I have been told complaints have been made by the shop keepers.
> 
> Anyway hope they call you back.


That is the place and I believe he is getting more then the guy last year got.

I wouldn't want it back, the place is a nightmare.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1462085 said:


> That truck is so similar to mine I wonder if I were to buy it and sell mine if the Warden would figure it out.
> 
> What would mine be worth?


How many km are on your truck? I'd think it would be worth around 40k but I wouldn't sell it. If you could trade up for 10k to the new frame design and a Denali that would be a pretty sweet deal though. Don't think that will happen though.


----------



## ff1221

What bothers me is that it isn't just the lowballers doing a lousy job, used to be around here nobody used a plow truck to clean driveways, everybody that did driveways used a tractor and blower, now half the contractors (newer guys to the market) all use plow trucks, half aass scrape it out, shove it all over the lawn and the street and I come to find out they are getting more money per driveway than I am. During one snowfall recently these guys didn't even come to town and clean any of their lots or driveways, we were out doing everything, not to mention they live 15 minutes out of town and don't even know when it snow in town, they dropped the ball on every major snowfall last year and yet people re-sign with them. It's unfortunate but Tom is right, people are willing to accept a ****tey job as acceptable and apparently pay a premium for it.


----------



## Triple L

Beautiful day..........


----------



## Triple L

Wow I was suprised when I started looking around...

If anyone wants to buy a 2009 2500HD duramax with 75,000k, leather seats, power everything, linex'd this truck I will let go down the road for $37,000 less the dump insert but other then that as it sits...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I was on a road trip yesterday. Had to do a little courier service for my friend to StoneyCreek to a Doosan dealership. Looks like they just got their new truck in ready for letters.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1462453 said:


> I was on a road trip yesterday. Had to do a little courier service for my friend to StoneyCreek to a Doosan dealership. Looks like they just got their new truck in ready for letters.


That is the color of choice for contractor vehicles in Europe!
I take that over a white GM any day


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1462492 said:


> That is the color of choice for contractor vehicles in Europe!
> I take that over a white GM any day


Then in 6 years your truck will actually look like its a Flintstone truck and I can really call it a dinosaur LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

Just heard the new tag line for diamond and diamond.... "diamond and diamond, you'll want to get hurt!"


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1462568 said:


> Just heard the new tag line for diamond and diamond.... "diamond and diamond, you'll want to get hurt!"


Class action law suit against them from the insurance companies would be appropriate! :realmad:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

on my way to stoney creek yesterday I saw the new building for The Weather Network.
I ment to stop and take a picture on the way back. 

All stucco and hardly any WINDOWS for them to look out of. Lots of satelites.
Maybe we should hold our next gtg near there and play with the dart board they use for the predictions. 

Chad if your truck was a quad cab I would actually possibly and I hate to admit it, consider it...





hows $25 sound?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1462510 said:


> Then in 6 years your truck will actually look like its a Flintstone truck and I can really call it a dinosaur LOL


Its funny that I have Dino Flintstone in my signature. lol 
you can call it a flintstone truck but don't diss Betty Rubble.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Package*



Triple L;1462435 said:


> Wow I was suprised when I started looking around...
> 
> If anyone wants to buy a 2009 2500HD duramax with 75,000k, leather seats, power everything, linex'd this truck I will let go down the road for $37,000 less the dump insert but other then that as it sits...


Hey Chad, you should throw in the trailer and blower and make it a package deal.... Thumbs Up

More free advice, ..... > don't get white leather seats..... have them in my 392 and hate them....have to keep them covered to keep them clean....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

StratfordPusher;1462626 said:


> Hey Chad, you should throw in the trailer and blower and make it a package deal.... Thumbs Up
> 
> More free advice, ..... > don't get white leather seats..... have them in my 392 and hate them....have to keep them covered to keep them clean....


White seats in a car that is fast enough to scare the sh!t out of you..... Irony!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Irony*



R.G.PEEL;1462631 said:


> White seats in a car that is fast enough to scare the sh!t out of you..... Irony!


lol.... just waiting to order a super-charger and a set of new rear end gears for it, going to hop this fat puppy up to about 640 hp.... should be "white knuckled driving then"

Just waiting for the engine codes to be released by Dodge....to the after market programer folks..


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Maybe switch to brown leather!


----------



## Mr.Markus

....and rubber floors.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

wow that sure would be fun to watch let alone drive


----------



## edgeair

So a few days ago, someone posted about this tractor (european) being for sale. I swung by the dealer that is selling it on my way home last night. I wish it was a little brighter. A couple of pics of the cab for you guys. Not a flat floor, and looks quite rudimentary. It does have a lot of cab space and glass area though. The parts thing scares me, but it is pretty cool to look at. I could actually use something like this if it weren't for the price and parts.....

I had one more picture of the inside of the cab that was brighter, but I can't get it to attach. I'll try later.


----------



## JD Dave

StratfordPusher;1462626 said:


> Hey Chad, you should throw in the trailer and blower and make it a package deal.... Thumbs Up
> 
> More free advice, ..... > don't get white leather seats..... have them in my 392 and hate them....have to keep them covered to keep them clean....


When I was Chads age the white seats didn't show the stains as bad.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1462741 said:


> When I was Chads age the white seats didn't show the stains as bad.


Cause the stains were on your jeans....:laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Until you waved a black Uv light over it. Blahgh!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

edgeair;1462712 said:


> So a few days ago, someone posted about this tractor (european) being for sale. I swung by the dealer that is selling it on my way home last night. I wish it was a little brighter. A couple of pics of the cab for you guys. Not a flat floor, and looks quite rudimentary. It does have a lot of cab space and glass area though. The parts thing scares me, but it is pretty cool to look at. I could actually use something like this if it weren't for the price and parts.....
> 
> I had one more picture of the inside of the cab that was brighter, but I can't get it to attach. I'll try later.


you should have test drove it and worked them down on the price. It was end of the month too


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Chad doesn't have to worry about stains on the seats! Maybe in a couple years! 

hahahahahahahah


----------



## edgeair

MIDTOWNPC;1462770 said:


> you should have test drove it and worked them down on the price. It was end of the month too


I wasn't that interested... Nobody was home at 600, so I couldn't get inside it.


----------



## edgeair

Got the other pic to load.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1462775 said:


> Chad doesn't have to worry about stains on the seats! Maybe in a couple years!
> 
> hahahahahahahah


Ohhhhhhhhh LOL

Atleast the hoods dont fall off the trucks that I have plowing snow.... I wonder what the rest of the truck would have looked like after the hood fell off and your puke hit the fan.... Literally LOL :laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, GM, what can I say.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1463028 said:


> yeah, GM, what can I say.


That is un heard of on a GM. Something breaking. Nothing has ever broke on my GM


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1463043 said:


> That is un heard of on a GM. Something breaking. Nothing has ever broke on my GM


Had to get a heavy tow truck today. The Freightliner had some neutral safety switch go sitting in the shop. Tried for 5 hours to find the problem. I think it's the gear shifter key pad that was screwed but the part was $1100 so I thought I'd rather pay a $200 tow bill then buy a nonreturnable 1100 part. Picked a good time to do it I must say.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1463075 said:


> Had to get a heavy tow truck today. The Freightliner had some neutral safety switch go sitting in the shop. Tried for 5 hours to find the problem. I think it's the gear shifter key pad that was screwed but the part was $1100 so I thought I'd rather pay a $200 tow bill then buy a nonreturnable 1100 part. Picked a good time to do it I must say.


Told ya you shoulda put a boss plow on that truck 

That would have been funny to see


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1463082 said:


> Told ya you shoulda put a boss plow on that truck
> 
> That would have been funny to see


First heavy tow I've ever had (touch wood) I actually thought about towing it but it had 3 tonne of salt in it and I would have had zero brakes. Thought it was a liability issue. $200 seemed pretty cheap to me anyways.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

JD Dave;1463087 said:


> ... I would have had zero brakes.


Not air-brake equipped?


----------



## Grassman09

$200 does sound cheap. Was it CAA lol. Do they put the caging bolts in when they tow it?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ron Wilson is done!


----------



## greywynd

Going to guess they wheel-lifted the rear axle, and therefore no caging required on the front. Lash the steering wheel and good to go. 

Who's Ron Wilson?


----------



## Mr.Markus

greywynd;1463111 said:


> Going to guess they wheel-lifted the rear axle, and therefore no caging required on the front. Lash the steering wheel and good to go.
> 
> Who's Ron Wilson?


No one blames you for not knowing............


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd;1463111 said:


> Going to guess they wheel-lifted the rear axle, and therefore no caging required on the front. Lash the steering wheel and good to go.
> 
> Who's Ron Wilson?


They could have went either way because of the plow harness but you nailed it.


----------



## greywynd

Most heavy guys prefer lifting the rear when they can, no caging on the brakes, no dropping driveshafts, so basically hook and go. The only time it's more involved is with air suspension, as they have to do some creative chain work to deal with the air bags.

Done the odd ride out with heavy trucks and wreckers over the years. Just wish I had access to a suitable truck and trailer to go do my AZ test on, sucks since they changed the requirements a few years ago when they added the AR classification in.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

anyone know any good places to buy fencing.

Im looking for fence like the attached picture but would prefer 6ft high and need about 900 linear feet of it.

I have found 5ft high at tsc but just thinking maybe you guys have some other ideas.


----------



## Grassman09

greywynd;1463148 said:


> Most heavy guys prefer lifting the rear when they can, no caging on the brakes, no dropping driveshafts, so basically hook and go. The only time it's more involved is with air suspension, as they have to do some creative chain work to deal with the air bags.
> 
> Done the odd ride out with heavy trucks and wreckers over the years. Just wish I had access to a suitable truck and trailer to go do my AZ test on, sucks since they changed the requirements a few years ago when they added the AR classification in.


Was a year ago I did my air test. Lots of places here that will let you use there truck to do the test. I did my air test at a place off Albion Rd $500 for AZ. Might be less if you wear a turbin and smear some brown show polish on your skin and skip deodorant


----------



## greywynd

Dean, look for deer or elk fencing. I did a bunch of elk fencing 15 or so years ago, it was either 6'3", or 6'6" tall. I'm thinking the stuff we used was called 'solidlock' and was made out in BC, but I'm sure there are other options for it too. 

When you're into taller fencing like that, finding posts can be tough. Figure out how many you need and call around now, as most of the post guys are still cutting right now and could likely cut what you need. There's a couple guys up my way that do a lot of cedar posts if you need some phone numbers.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

not sure if you guys all made the autoshow but thought I would post up a few.
I must admit I liked the tonka type look


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Im not one for this car but the colour of it I was in love with. I would love to have trucks this colour with crome accents.


----------



## greywynd

Grassman09;1463160 said:


> Was a year ago I did my air test. Lots of places here that will let you use there truck to do the test. I did my air test at a place off Albion Rd $500 for AZ. Might be less if you wear a turbin and smear some brown show polish on your skin and skip deodorant


I actually have my 'Z' already, did the weekend course at Durham a few years ago. I need a truck/trailer combination that I can do a road test in for the 'A' license. I have access to trucks and air brake equipped trailers, but none meet the length requirement. http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/dandv/driver/classalicfaq.shtml#a5


----------



## Grassman09

Z course is like you said a course on its own. Think its $200 for them to take you to the test in there trucks.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Rex. He sleeps most of the day and this is the look I get when I catch him in my bed.


----------



## Triple L

Why would any of you guys want your full AZ? why not just get your AR-Z... You can drive anything other then a full on 53' trailer and I dont think none of us want to be truckers so...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

We bought a rebel camera and I can't believe the quaility of pictures it takes. By far better then most I have ever seen. Ive been playing with it alot.

I will check out the deer fencing. Thanks for the tip. 

Dobermans can jump like deer.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

a little eye candy


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1463187 said:


> a little eye candy


You should've walked around the car and got a closer pick of her.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1463189 said:


> You should've walked around the car and got a closer pick of her.


my wife was the one with the camera and said "your going to like this picture" and im like 
"I sure I am" :laughing:


----------



## greywynd

Triple L;1463182 said:


> Why would any of you guys want your full AZ? why not just get your AR-Z... You can drive anything other then a full on 53' trailer and I dont think none of us want to be truckers so...


Unless I'm misreading the MTO site, and have been told wrong by others, I don't think one can have an AR-Z...I was told that if I got my AR I would have to give up my Z endorsement I currently have.

So to drive anything with an air brake equipped trailer, one requires a full AZ. This would include single axle trucks with air brake equipped trailers behind. I'd like to have it because I often can use a truck and float to move my larger excavator, if I could drive it myself. (Unless that aluminum deckover will handle 15 tons?  )

From http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/dandv/driver/classalicfaq.shtml#a10

10. Is a Class A driver with the restrictive condition code allowed to drive any combination of vehicle that requires a Class A licence?

No.Under the HTA it is an offence for a Class A driver with a restriction to operate a vehicle which requires a Class A licence. This includes:

a motor vehicle pulling double trailers; or,
a motor vehicle pulling a trailer with air brakes.

As such, the new restrictive condition prevents holders from driving full-size tractor-trailers. Vehicle owners are also prohibited to permit a person to operate a motor vehicle in contravention of a licence condition, including the "R" condition.

Dean, just remembered a site you may want to look at, http://www.systemfence.com/

Pricewise a 2x4" horse fence will be the most expensive. Some of the deer fencing has less verticals, most are 6 or 12" spacing on the verticals, but seems to me that there should be a company or two that offer 3" verticals. The other thing with deer fencing is that the horizontal wires are spaced further apart as you go up the fence. (The spacing may get to be bigger than what you would like, that's a call for you to make of course.)


----------



## edgeair

Yeah, that was the dilemma that I had recently. AR or AZ. I wanted the air brakes just in case, so I figured while I was at it, may as well go for the whole thing. 

Did the Z course last weekend. So far 4 hours in truck and feeling pretty good about being able to pass with little to no more truck time. Truck schools rent trucks for the test, so thats not a big deal.


----------



## Triple L

For me its great cause I have no intentions of ever pulling a trailer with air brakes but you can still have your Z and drive dump truck with air brakes and you can get your license with your pickup


----------



## edgeair

Triple L;1463196 said:


> For me its great cause I have no intentions of ever pulling a trailer with air brakes but you can still have your Z and drive dump truck with air brakes and you can get your license with your pickup


Yeah, thats what my initial thought was too, however, what happens when your situation changes down the road and you DO want to pull a trailer with air brakes with your air equipped dump..... you have to do the AZ anyways. You've got the same requirements to maintain your medical etc., so why not be able to drive whatever you want while you are at it? Besides, its kinda fun....


----------



## greywynd

It all depends on what you want or need to drive. As I said, I have access to a variety of air brake trucks and trailers, but a 40' tri-axle dump trailer doesn't qualify as it's 5' too short for the test. Neither does a dump with 30 ton float, as there's no 5th wheel. Seems there's something wrong with a system that requires a certain license to drive something, yet it doesn't qualify for the testing.


----------



## goel

You can keep your Z and have a R (AR). It gets listed as Z R on your lic.

The Z then can be used on dump trucks (DZ)

You can then use a dump truck with air brakes and a trailer that has hydraulic (NOT air) brakes.


----------



## edgeair

greywynd;1463198 said:


> It all depends on what you want or need to drive. As I said, I have access to a variety of air brake trucks and trailers, but a 40' tri-axle dump trailer doesn't qualify as it's 5' too short for the test. Neither does a dump with 30 ton float, as there's no 5th wheel. Seems there's something wrong with a system that requires a certain license to drive something, yet it doesn't qualify for the testing.


Yeah, there is a lot of stuff messed up with our system. Problem is, until we find and get rid of that magician hiding in some office in Toronto making up these feel good rules we are going to continue to be screwed.



goel;1463199 said:


> You can keep your Z and have a R (AR). It gets listed as Z R on your lic.
> 
> The Z then can be used on dump trucks (DZ)
> 
> You can then use a dump truck with air brakes and a trailer that has hydraulic (NOT air) brakes.


Yeah you can do that also. Might be hard to find a heavy float without air?


----------



## goel

Definitely harder to find. AZ is the way to go if you can. 

The future is unpredictable so to have it and not use it for 10 years is not a bad thing.


----------



## rooferdave

am I losing it or are the temps dropping? Just went to get my daughter from a party and my door handle seemed icy or maybe am am getting paranoid


----------



## Mr.Markus

What kinda party.......:laughing: There are many substances that would prone you to paranoidoism....paranoia......parenthesis.. 

We've dropped about 2 degrees since 1:00am from 4-2.

On Edit: TWN just changed their forcast to 1-3 cm snow fro me for today.........


----------



## Triple L

I agree with you guys, I just look at it as once I have that air brake trailer behind my dump truck, then I can go and get the license... For right now I can use what I have to get the license and odd's are I'll never need to upgrade it anyways...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Dean, Roma fence seems to be the best pricing. They're located in stoufville (maybe gormley). Give them a shot.

As for the AZ, that's on my to do list. Often when we do the water breaks with my buddy Adam, we use his rolloff, 40 ton tag, his T300, my mini ex, and a bin full of graveI. He and I get everything loaded up and chained down, then his dad needs to drive it because neither of us have our license.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1463184 said:


> We bought a rebel camera and I can't believe the quaility of pictures it takes. By far better then most I have ever seen. Ive been playing with it alot.
> 
> I will check out the deer fencing. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Dobermans can jump like deer.


Put invisible fencing in. More expensive but since you love your dog so much I think it would be worth it.

To me if your going to go get your licence you might as well get your AZ and be done with it. No sense getting the kids licence when you can get the big big boys one. KInd of like buying a 19k GVW truck.


----------



## goel

Triple L;1463245 said:


> I agree with you guys, I just look at it as *once I have that air brake trailer behind my dump truck, then I can go and get the license*... For right now I can use what I have to get the license and odd's are I'll never need to upgrade it anyways...


Not unless your dump truck has a 5th wheel and your trailer with air brakes is over 45 feet.


----------



## JD Dave

goel;1463334 said:


> Not unless your dump truck has a 5th wheel and your trailer with air brakes is over 45 feet.


He can't even drive the dump legally because he has no Z.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1463336 said:


> He can't even drive the dump legally because he has no Z.


I was suppost to get it for the past like 4 weeks but it seems to snow everytime and its a screw up... I'll have it before spring dont you worry...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1463329 said:


> Put invisible fencing in. More expensive but since you love your dog so much I think it would be worth it.
> 
> To me if your going to go get your licence you might as well get your AZ and be done with it. No sense getting the kids licence when you can get the big big boys one. KInd of like buying a 19k GVW truck.


I'd also like to keep anything else out 
Dont need people walking down the tracks and making off with something

I do love my dog. My Doberman will also find a way to get her coller off or put it on the other dog and he get double zapped


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1463329 said:


> To me if your going to go get your licence you might as well get your AZ and be done with it. No sense getting the kids licence when you can get the big big boys one. KInd of like buying a 19k GVW truck.


Funny thing is just the other day your the one saying put an electric brake controller in a single axle truck and buy a trailer with electric brakes so who needs a full AZ to begin with LOL 
You can drive a full size dump truck and a float with electric brakes I've never wanted to become a trucker and thats what the full AZ is for... Maybe thats why you cant loose any weight... Must have to do with the big boys license LOL 

You wouldnt have to cut everything off your truck if you'd just loose a few pounds 

Then we can call you Dave the plowjockey LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1463360 said:


> Funny thing is just the other day your the one saying put an electric brake controller in a single axle truck and buy a trailer with electric brakes so who needs a full AZ to begin with LOL
> You can drive a full size dump truck and a float with electric brakes I've never wanted to become a trucker and thats what the full AZ is for... Maybe thats why you cant loose any weight... Must have to do with the big boys license LOL
> 
> You wouldnt have to cut everything off your truck if you'd just loose a few pounds
> 
> Then we can call you Dave the plowjockey LOL


We have a tractor trailer and have had pups with air in the past. For someone pullling a skid around you don't need to spend the extra money on air. If your pulling around a backhoe to me it's worth it. If your going for your license might as well make it worth while. No one has ever said, damn I wish I had of got my AR instead of my AZ. Hydraulic brake trucks are a waste of time. I'd rather hire guys that know how to drive a real truck. I think ever allowing someone to get their full A driving a pickup was dangerous for society, I'm glad they made it restricted. Your 23 and still jerking off with your old sock so why would I listen to you anyways..


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1463341 said:


> I was suppost to get it for the past like 4 weeks but it seems to snow everytime and its a screw up... I'll have it before spring dont you worry...


Is this on the same list as finding a girlfriend?


MIDTOWNPC;1463344 said:


> I'd also like to keep anything else out
> Dont need people walking down the tracks and making off with something
> 
> I do love my dog. My Doberman will also find a way to get her coller off or put it on the other dog and he get double zapped


That makes sense then.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Another missing skid*

Another missing skid, Case this time.....

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...-from-kennedy-commons-mall-W0QQAdIdZ359714170


----------



## edgeair

JD Dave;1463365 said:


> We have a tractor trailer and have had pups with air in the past. For someone pullling a skid around you don't need to spend the extra money on air. If your pulling around a backhoe to me it's worth it. If your going for your license might as well make it worth while. *No one has ever said, damn I wish I had of got my AR instead of my AZ.* Hydraulic brake trucks are a waste of time. I'd rather hire guys that know how to drive a real truck. I think ever allowing someone to get their full A driving a pickup was dangerous for society, I'm glad they made it restricted. * Your 23 and still jerking off with your old sock so why would I listen to you anyways..*


:laughing:


----------



## Triple L

In the whole scheme of things... People talk about about oh ya, they're getting their AZ license all the time... Fact is, very very few of them actually follow thru or can get it so I respect anyone with an A license regardless of it being restricted or not... 2 of my best friends have GZ licenses... Now that is by far the most pointless license there could ever be LOL

Who on this thread even has their A license other then me, tom, and dave?


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1463396 said:


> In the whole scheme of things... People talk about about oh ya, they're getting their AZ license all the time... Fact is, very very few of them actually follow thru or can get it so I respect anyone with an A license regardless of it being restricted or not... 2 of my best friends have GZ licenses... Now that is by far the most pointless license there could ever be LOL
> 
> Who on this thread even has their A license other then me, tom, and dave?


A GZ allows you to drive a tandem grain truck on the farm so there's actually quite a few farm workers that have them. It's ok if you can't pass the driving test for a real A, we all understand.


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1463396 said:


> In the whole scheme of things... People talk about about oh ya, they're getting their AZ license all the time... Fact is, very very few of them actually follow thru or can get it so I respect anyone with an A license regardless of it being restricted or not... 2 of my best friends have GZ licenses... Now that is by far the most pointless license there could ever be LOL
> 
> Who on this thread even has their A license other then me, tom, and dave?


Grant has his A, no Z I'm pretty sure. I had my license paid for by a company so I took it. The only drawback is you can't drive an air trailer of any sort. The few thousand KM's i have in an air truck has definitely made the license worth while


----------



## CGM Inc.

I have a A licence for 22 years now! Close to how old some are on here....
Donkey always comes first.....when you talk about people...



Triple L;1463396 said:


> Who on this thread even has their A license other then tom, dave and *ME*?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

CGM Inc.;1463416 said:


> I have a A licence for 22 years now! Close to how old some are on here....
> Donkey always comes first.....when you talk about people...


I have AR. Only for three years..... Or close to how long some of the landscapers on here have been doing landscaping. Lol


----------



## Triple L

Oh snap!!!!! LOL


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1463416 said:


> I have a A licence for 22 years now! Close to how old some are on here....
> Donkey always comes first.....when you talk about people...


I've had mine for a little over 20. I got mine when I was 18, that was sure a happy day.


----------



## goel

AZ for almost 20 years.

When you took the real test for Z, not the NON FAIL few hours course that is attended now.


----------



## Triple L

Ya back when all u had to do was write the test, it wasn't even practical LOL...


----------



## goel

Triple L;1463457 said:


> Ya back when all u had to do was write the test, it wasn't even practical LOL...


Umm, yea - it was not even practical or part of getting a real A license.

It's obvious that you are speaking from inexperince, we call all tell that you have not done it. If you had, you would not make that comment


----------



## Triple L

My dads had his DZ for 15 years and for his Z all he had to do was write the test...


----------



## CGM Inc.

goel;1463463 said:


> Umm, yea - it was not even practical or part of getting a real A license.
> 
> It's obvious that you are speaking from inexperince, we call all tell that you have not done it. If you had, you would not make that comment


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## goel

Triple L;1463467 said:


> My dads had his DZ for 15 years and for his Z all he had to do was write the test...


The DAD card.

Come on


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The only license I got was to print money 

Power keeps goin out in Cobourg. Computer dying all over 
My license just got renewed. Ca-Ching


----------



## Triple L

goel;1463479 said:


> The DAD card.
> 
> Come on


I guess you had to walk to school uphill both ways too...
Everything was soooo hard back in the day...


----------



## CGM Inc.

goel;1463479 said:


> The DAD card.
> 
> Come on


....we could be his Dad! Scary thought!


----------



## goel

Triple L;1463484 said:


> I guess you had to walk to school uphill both ways too...
> Everything was soooo hard back in the day...


Wow, how did you know that Regina Saskatchewan had so many hills.

LOL, thanks for the Fun Chad - off to Erie PA for a purchase after I drop a plow off a truck.


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1463487 said:


> ....we could be his Dad! Scary thought!


That is scary, even scarier is that I've been in business 5 years longer then you have LOL...



goel;1463494 said:


> LOL, thanks for the Fun Chad - off to Erie PA for a purchase after I drop a plow off a truck.


Its all fun and games, If I wasnt stirring the pot on here all the time I'm sure things would be pretty quite... Have a good trip


----------



## Alpha Property

well after all this wind I think I'll for sure need a new roof. I got almost a whole row of shingles missing


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1463500 said:


> That is scary, even scarier is that I've been in business 5 years longer then you have LOL...


I know size doesn't matter


----------



## Mr.Markus

I wasn't gonna bring the DZ up cause I know how much Chad disrespects the licence his dad has... I got mine 22 years ago and there was a underhood practical to pass back then. I did mine through the local Volunteer FD. One day I might grow up and upgrade to an AZ or just by a tractor or 2 and no trucks at all.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Triple L;1463396 said:


> In the whole scheme of things... People talk about about oh ya, they're getting their AZ license all the time... Fact is, very very few of them actually follow thru or can get it so I respect anyone with an A license regardless of it being restricted or not... 2 of my best friends have GZ licenses... Now that is by far the most pointless license there could ever be LOL
> 
> Who on this thread even has their A license other then me, tom, and dave?


What's a "A" licence for? Tractor-trailer?

I have (since 1998) a Quebec Class 3 (straight frame over 4500 kgs) with air brake and manual transmission endorsements as do at least 7-8 of our other drivers. Only two of them have Class 1's (tractor-trailer).


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1463518 said:


> I wasn't gonna bring the DZ up cause I know how much Chad disrespects the licence his dad has...


U have no idea... I cut him up all the time about it, what good is it if you can still only tow 10,000 lbs... He's like a dinosaur and will never change, I've been bugging him to go write his A since the day I got myn lol... Maybe then it will give me some motivation to get my Z cause my dad can't have a better license then me


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

yawn. Zzzzzzz. 
What's in PA for a deal ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1463546 said:


> U have no idea... I cut him up all the time about it, what good is it if you can still only tow 10,000 lbs... He's like a dinosaur and will never change, I've been bugging him to go write his A since the day I got myn lol... Maybe then it will give me some motivation to get my Z cause my dad can't have a better license then me


I know a bunch a old lady school bus drivers that have their Z, maybe you need to go to them for some pointers. They would love to teach a desperate young guy like you some moves.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1463467 said:


> My dads had his DZ for 15 years and for his Z all he had to do was write the test...


I had to do my z at the license office with a truck and do my circle check along with t.


----------



## edgeair

Mr.Markus;1463556 said:


> I know a bunch a old lady school bus drivers that have their Z, maybe you need to go to them for some pointers. They would love to teach a desperate young guy like you some moves.


:laughing::laughing:

Anyone else want to take pot shots at Mr. LLL?


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1463494 said:


> off to Erie PA for a purchase after I drop a plow off a truck.


Wait for me 



MIDTOWNPC;1463553 said:


> yawn. Zzzzzzz.
> What's in PA for a deal ?


Quaker steak and lube good wings I heard. A few good eats there in Erie. 
Never mind keep saving your money for my excess salt at the end of the season.:laughing: 
Cheap skate u.... lol


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1463559 said:


> I had to do my z at the license office with a truck and do my circle check along with t.


That's what I thought too but he swears its as easy as just writting the test... Maybe he just got lucky...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grassman09;1463574 said:


> Wait for me
> 
> Quaker steak and lube good wings I heard. A few good eats there in Erie.
> Never mind keep saving your money for my excess salt at the end of the season.:laughing:
> Cheap skate u.... lol


I got the best wings here in Cobourg 
I thought maybe a truck deal

Why don't you see if anyone else wants to buy your left over salt?


----------



## JD Dave

About 25 years ago you were just grandfathered in. It was actually pretty nerve racking when I was 18 to get my AZ. My insurance wasn't very cheap.


----------



## goel

MIDTOWNPC;1463553 said:


> yawn. Zzzzzzz.
> What's in PA for a deal ?


Something to make the wife happy so well worth the drive.


----------



## JD Dave

I have lots of room if anyone wants to drop off their excess salt.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1463583 said:


> I have lots of room if anyone wants to drop off their excess salt.


Your nasty  LOL!!!


----------



## edgeair

Triple L;1463584 said:


> Your nasty  LOL!!!


----------



## schrader

Winter's not over here, big band of LE just moved in, snowing like crazy. Just got everything dried up now everything is soaked again, going to be difficult to salt if it gets as cold as they say. This will be push number 22 for me, my guess is that's the most.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1463584 said:


> Your nasty  LOL!!!


Ha ha, thought you weren't saying nothing from now on. I have a big Coverall and will take anyones left over salt to be specific.


----------



## Triple L

I couldn't resist that one...


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1463621 said:


> Ha ha, thought you weren't saying nothing from now on. I have a big Coverall and will take anyones left over salt to be specific.


So it's true...all farmers wear coveralls for a reason.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Winter had better be over! This season starts monday for us. We're doing a 110 ton stone job at my parents place. Its kind of like the jays play some practice games before the season starts! Doesn't really count for much.

Then there's a fill job around a house in tottenham if anyone needs to dump clean fill free. Once its filled, 90 tons of stone.

A small drivewau somwtime this month.

And we're pricing a 400 ton wall. 

That's before the end of April!!!!!!


----------



## adamhumberview

R.G.PEEL;1463631 said:


> Winter had better be over! This season starts monday for us. We're doing a 110 ton stone job at my parents place. Its kind of like the jays play some practice games before the season starts! Doesn't really count for much.
> 
> Then there's a fill job around a house in tottenham if anyone needs to dump clean fill free. Once its filled, 90 tons of stone.
> 
> A small drivewau somwtime this month.
> 
> And we're pricing a 400 ton wall.
> 
> That's before the end of April!!!!!!


How much fill you need? PM me the details, ill pay you to dump. When can we start hauling?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm on my cell so just call. 647 225 9170


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1463594 said:


> Winter's not over here, big band of LE just moved in, snowing like crazy. Just got everything dried up now everything is soaked again, going to be difficult to salt if it gets as cold as they say. This will be push number 22 for me, my guess is that's the most.


It's North of us right now, you can up it up there, if winter didn't have the courtesy to show up till now than it can frig off so I can go back to work Landscaping.

Chad, not to slight you, but when took my DZ I had to do the walk around, know the brake limits, PSI crap blah blah blah, but I sure didn't take a course to pass it, but due to the lack of availability and need of a tractor trailer at this time I'm not taking my A, besides the only thing I use my DZ for these days is Red and nobody is pulling me over!

Besides I have an addiction to flashing lights and speed!


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1463559 said:


> I had to do my z at the license office with a truck and do my circle check along with t.


Sorry for the backtrack...I know this is just a typo but it sounds kinda Gangsta.....:laughing:


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Anybody*

Anybody have any dealings with "J. Domotor Enterprises" in Brantford ?

http://www.jdomotor.ca/inventory/1460


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, I know them, just bought a Jacobson Diesel from them. Why?

hahahahahah


----------



## By-The-Lake

Some of you might find this interesting. I watched an interesting video on CBC Market Place titled "Snake in the grass". Eye opening and green industry related.

http://www.cbc.ca/video/#/News/TV_Shows/Marketplace/1341111368/ID=2195387716


----------



## goel

Light dusting of white stuff on the 401 between Milton and Guelph right now.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1463621 said:


> Ha ha, thought you weren't saying nothing from now on. I have a big Coverall and will take anyones left over salt to be specific.


I'm selling if your buying.

Could have used some salt in Buffalo. Snowing like a MOFO there tonite. Border Patrol does not like you taking pictures around there I found out or he just wasn't happy to be working in the crap.


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1463926 said:


> Light dusting of white stuff on the 401 between Milton and Guelph right now.


There was more in Milton then in Miss. Ground and air is still warm. Salt in the Morn.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Big difference for me in the Vaugn and Exeter radars this morning.There's about an inch and a half in the yard, it'll burn of on the lots with salt but I'll probably have to put the blade on for resi's this morning if the flurries keep up.


----------



## ff1221

Squalls off the lake left us with a few inches, guess I'm heading out for a full push.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mississauga is bone dry and Brampton was a sheet of ice!


----------



## Elite_Maint

He speaks the TRUTH! DON CHERRY!


----------



## JD Dave

E Maintenance;1463966 said:


> He speaks the TRUTH! DON CHERRY!


Watched it last night, the game was pretty good also.


----------



## cet

Another full salt run for us last night. At one point I thought we were going to be plowing and I had 4 guys away that I didn't even know were gone. Glad it stopped.


----------



## schrader

Full push here, salted last night to get a head start in the LE,, so cold that it froze over again this morning. Brr its cold for march.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*3cm*

Big 3 cm here, pushed all my retail and seasonal and sanded..... easy morning


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Funny Guy*



Pristine PM ltd;1463842 said:


> yeah, I know them, just bought a Jacobson Diesel from them. Why?
> 
> hahahahahah


lol... funny guy, but they do have 2 of them..... Thumbs Up

Looks like they deal in used cars and boats, just wondering if anyone had any REAL :laughing: dealings with them.


----------



## Triple L

1/2 - 1 cm here... Man some boys must be desperate.... Today I pull into one of my apartments, and the truck behind me pulls into the next one... I put down a wopping 1 bag of salt and look over, what do you know, there's 4 monkeys out there with hand shovells shovelling the entire parking lot! 

I stopped and sat there and watched them and was like what the crap boys... 1 bag of salt would have done the trick but I guess they wanted to bill a full push and a salt... Talk about wanting to get fired or what!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Ripe*



Triple L;1464057 said:


> 1/2 - 1 cm here... Man some boys must be desperate.... Today I pull into one of my apartments, and the truck behind me pulls into the next one... I put down a wopping 1 bag of salt and look over, what do you know, there's 4 monkeys out there with hand shovells shovelling the entire parking lot!
> 
> I stopped and sat there and watched them and was like what the crap boys... 1 bag of salt would have done the trick but I guess they wanted to bill a full push and a salt... Talk about wanting to get fired or what!


When I see that I always think, well there's an account that is Ripe for the Picking !!!! as nobody likes to over-pay specially this winter...


----------



## Golfpro21

we have the lovely streamer up here in Barrie..........some areas got 1.5 cm, some got 2.5 and the most anyone got was 3.5 cm..................so we did not have to pull the tractors out today


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1464061 said:


> well there's an account that is Ripe for the Picking !!!!


I agree, I'm not really interested tho... I don't even know why I do this crap... Condo's and appartments are such a PITA if it wasnt for the money I wouldn't be there... I'd give them all up in a heartbeat if I got a few more commercial accounts...


----------



## CGM Inc.

there is snow in Germany!


----------



## JD Dave

That a really cool pic Stefan.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1464117 said:


> That a really cool pic Stefan.


http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/SmartChoiceTrading
Its a dealer in Germany, you don't believe what vehicles they put plows on over there!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Nice plowing*



CGM Inc.;1464119 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/SmartChoiceTrading
> Its a dealer in Germany, you don't believe what vehicles they put plows on over there!


Have one of them air catching plows on the front of my 392 Dodge too, and guess what ? , it don't plow half as good as that GM looks too..... hmmmmmm. kinda makes sense...Dodge plowing against a GM.... . 

Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## goel

MIDTOWNPC;1463553 said:


> yawn. Zzzzzzz.
> What's in PA for a deal ?


Not a $$ deal, but a future get out of trouble deal.

New baby. Crib and dresser ordered - problems with dresser and discontinued item now.

Only dresser close was in Erie PA. So I went to pick it up. Figure when I am in trouble I can always point out what a super guy I am and point to the dresser to remind my wife.

Hope it lasts 18 years as a super hubby guy. Doubtful, but I figure if I get a couple weeks out of it I am still in the ++ side.


----------



## goel

MIDTOWNPC;1463184 said:


> We bought a rebel camera and I can't believe the quaility of pictures it takes. By far better then most I have ever seen. Ive been playing with it alot.
> 
> I will check out the deer fencing. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Dobermans can jump like deer.


We bought a t1 about a year ago. Like it but it started takin only fuzzy pictures. Rarely do we buy the extended warranty but we did on the camera. Just sent it back for repairs recently. While its in the shop we test drove a T3. Even better. So now it seems we own a t3 and a t1. And I might even get to use the T1 for business now....


----------



## Grassman09

Anyone plow for Rio-Can here? They hard to get in with?


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1464306 said:


> Anyone plow for Rio-Can here? They hard to get in with?


No and yes.


----------



## Grassman09

They still don't like you? 
Trying to get a site in Milton. It's Changed hands this year and for the most part they have done good (except last snowfall was 10am and no show yet) but easy year for plowing and not many squall events this year like we normally see in Milton and that's where I think they will drop the ball seeing as they are not local to the area.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1464340 said:


> They still don't like you?
> Trying to get a site in Milton. It's Changed hands this year and for the most part they have done good (except last snowfall was 10am and no show yet) but easy year for plowing and not many squall events this year like we normally see in Milton and that's where I think they will drop the ball seeing as they are not local to the area.


I have never worked for RioCan but have bid some of their large sites. Who does the Milton site?


----------



## Grassman09

Franco's Landacapeing. Are most contracts 3 year deals or 1 Year with renewal option?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Went to JD's hood today to see what equipment is going through the RB auction. Couple things I want, we'll see how it goes wed. 

There were two really neat items there. 

If anyone had lots of gravy this year, there's a yellow lambo diablo.

If chad wants to step up to the big kids Caterpillar, there's a 988H there.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1464388 said:


> Went to JD's hood today to see what equipment is going through the RB auction. Couple things I want, we'll see how it goes wed.
> 
> There were two really neat items there.
> 
> If anyone had lots of gravy this year, there's a yellow lambo diablo.
> 
> If chad wants to step up to the big kids Caterpillar, there's a 988H there.


Nothing seems to go very cheap at any RB auction. They advertise the crap out of everything and the online bidders are crazy. Hopefully you get lucky. We should have a gtg after for everyone.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The two things I'm going after are under 10k brand new so we'll see what they go for and if its not a deal, I'll wait it out. I'm bidding by proxy in a way. Frank, my friend who shares the shop with me, is addicted to auctions. He'll be there and I told him my max on the items I want. 

If you have a gtg though, mark, tom, and I will all be at my parents place (tottenham) all day so we could swing by if its in the afternoon.


----------



## schrader

I could be in for a GTG before the summer season starts, looking forward to some warmer weather next week before the season gets going.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1464346 said:


> Franco's Landacapeing. Are most contracts 3 year deals or 1 Year with renewal option?


3 year deals from everyone I've seen.


R.G.PEEL;1464397 said:


> The two things I'm going after are under 10k brand new so we'll see what they go for and if its not a deal, I'll wait it out. I'm bidding by proxy in a way. Frank, my friend who shares the shop with me, is addicted to auctions. He'll be there and I told him my max on the items I want.
> 
> If you have a gtg though, mark, tom, and I will all be at my parents place (tottenham) all day so we could swing by if its in the afternoon.


Wasn't thinking about having it at my place but it's not a bad idea as I need a good reason to give the shop a good cleaning. Or we could meet at a bar or somewhere, I'm easy. Who''s interested in going? I need to find a good table for Grassman and Chad to arm wrestle. LOL


----------



## JD Dave

The Don Cherry movie is on CBC.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

You'd need a serious table to handle that kind of power!


----------



## Elite_Maint

JD Dave;1464426 said:


> The Don Cherry movie is on CBC.


Watching it right now!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Grassman09;1464306 said:


> Anyone plow for Rio-Can here? They hard to get in with?


Been there, done that....call me.


----------



## Alpha Property

just got the call, the ground is finally frozen enough again to get out and spread on the fields, going at 5am and hopefully going to run straight through until it warms up Tuesday. I get to drive a Hyundai loader and keep 2 spreaders full of paper mill waste


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1464421 said:


> 3 year deals from everyone I've seen.
> 
> Wasn't thinking about having it at my place but it's not a bad idea as I need a good reason to give the shop a good cleaning. Or we could meet at a bar or somewhere, I'm easy. Who''s interested in going? I need to find a good table for Grassman and Chad to arm wrestle. LOL


Is it ok if he rides with you, he might not have a truck to drive since they are all for sale. 
wesportwesportwesport Team Grassman


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1464421 said:


> 3 year deals from everyone I've seen.
> 
> Wasn't thinking about having it at my place but it's not a bad idea as I need a good reason to give the shop a good cleaning. Or we could meet at a bar or somewhere, I'm easy. Who''s interested in going? I need to find a good table for Grassman and Chad to arm wrestle. LOL





JohnnyRoyale;1464455 said:


> Been there, done that....call me.


Will do tomorrow. thx



Alpha Property;1464469 said:


> just got the call, the ground is finally frozen enough again to get out and spread on the fields, going at 5am and hopefully going to run straight through until it warms up Tuesday. I get to drive a Hyundai loader and keep 2 spreaders full of paper mill waste


 Lots of fields here had water in them today and looked muddy and im a lil more north.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1464480 said:


> Is it ok if he rides with you, he might not have a truck to drive since they are all for sale.
> wesportwesportwesport Team Grassman


Team Chad dosent have a worry in the world, I'll even have a cold beer in the other hand LOL 
You've always wanted a GM why dont you buy one, theyre both good deals...


----------



## Saliba

Alpha Property;1464469 said:


> just got the call, the ground is finally frozen enough again to get out and spread on the fields, going at 5am and hopefully going to run straight through until it warms up Tuesday. I get to drive a Hyundai loader and keep 2 spreaders full of paper mill waste


Wonder if that's what a farmer in our area is spreading on a lot of his fields. It almost looks like sand from a distance, and they have been spreading it with a terra gator. Never knew they spread that on fields. Interesting.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1464488 said:


> Will do tomorrow. thx
> 
> Lots of fields here had water in them today and looked muddy and im a lil more north.


Minus 11 freezes things up pretty good in about 8 hours. All you need is enough frost to carry the machine. Bare ground will freeze way better then covered ground though.


----------



## Alpha Property

its apparently big money for the paper mills to pay out to get rid of the stuff, my buddy that's my age, 23, just bought a brand new $110 000 spreader, for you guys that went to the farm show in Toronto it was there, a huge yellow thing. They delivered it the Friday after the show. There's close to 1000 acers that between the 3 farm family's that I'm friends with have approved to spread this stuff so far. Almost enough that by time they get done spreading it the soil levels should drop enough to have a second time around. I'll be in the loader, and theres the new spreader and a new Newholland tractor (a great big thing with duels on the back) pulling it, and a vintage spreader about 2/3 the size of the new one, and a old articulating logging tractor of the same vintage pulling that one. My buddy will switch between spreaders and I'll be loading the empty one sitting there


----------



## Alpha Property

JD Dave;1464510 said:


> Minus 11 freezes things up pretty good in about 8 hours. All you need is enough frost to carry the machine. Bare ground will freeze way better then covered ground though.


all of our ground is bare, we havn't had any snow cover at all for weeks, last time plowing was really early february and it melted quick


----------



## Grassman09

Didnt think it was that cold out yet.


----------



## musclecarboy

Alpha Property;1464515 said:


> its apparently big money for the paper mills to pay out to get rid of the stuff, my buddy that's my age, 23, just bought a brand new $110 000 spreader, for you guys that went to the farm show in Toronto it was there, a huge yellow thing. They delivered it the Friday after the show. There's close to 1000 acers that between the 3 farm family's that I'm friends with have approved to spread this stuff so far. Almost enough that by time they get done spreading it the soil levels should drop enough to have a second time around. I'll be in the loader, and theres the new spreader and a new Newholland tractor (a great big thing with duels on the back) pulling it, and a vintage spreader about 2/3 the size of the new one, and a old articulating logging tractor of the same vintage pulling that one. My buddy will switch between spreaders and I'll be loading the empty one sitting there


What exactly does it do for the fields/crops?


----------



## Triple L

Anyone with bbm needs to get beepus... Its like having a two way mike phone that works thru bbm... No more texting and no long distance, its really cool and great while driving...


----------



## DeVries

Triple L;1464568 said:


> Anyone with bbm needs to get beepus... Its like having a two way mike phone that works thru bbm... No more texting and no long distance, its really cool and great while driving...


We have the Mike system on ours, sometimes the reception sucks due to the fact that they are phasing Mike out. Wonder if this will effect the service of your 3G phone.


----------



## Triple L

No cause its not on the mike network its just thru bbm so it will be the same as it always was... I had a mike phone for a long time, their phones were the best and indestructable but the network sucked... You press and hold the space bar and it goes beep beep and you talk just like on a mike phone, cool thing is the other person can replay what u said as many times as they need to and you can play back what you said so if there's ever confusion over what you told an employee to do its all settled by itsself... The od time I'll get a bbm from someone who sent it to the wrong person and it was suppost to go to their employee and its like 4 miles long, talking is wayy faster then typing, there's a lot of times where this will come in handy...


----------



## JD Dave

Alpha Property;1464518 said:


> all of our ground is bare, we havn't had any snow cover at all for weeks, last time plowing was really early february and it melted quick


I know your bare, I was more meaning residue. Soybean stubble will freeze better then ground covered in corn stover. I'm not thinking the paper mill waste will help the ground very much at all but I'm sure he's getting paid very well for taking it. The ground around Saliba is most likely getting Halton sewer waste.


----------



## Grassman09

Do they only spread the ***** on fields that are for animal feed? Is that the same concept as Milgornite Does the farmer get paid to take that waste also?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

did someone say gtg? 

shout out and thanks to aman for buying a few computers. delivery to kitchener was a good time yesterday. got treated to some good eats care of aman and triplel.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1464799 said:


> did someone say gtg?
> 
> shout out and thanks to aman for buying a few computers. delivery to kitchener was a good time yesterday. got treated to some good eats care of aman and triplel.


Did you buy the trailer or the blower?


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1464799 said:


> did someone say gtg?
> 
> shout out and thanks to aman for buying a few computers. delivery to kitchener was a good time yesterday. got treated to some good eats care of aman and triplel.


Ya man it was great hanging out with both you guys...

Negative Dave, Dean did not buy anything, both the snowblower and the trailer were sold thru kijiji

Now if I could just unload my pickup I'd be laughing


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1464801 said:


> Did you buy the trailer or the blower?


I was out of funds after buying this mechinability v blade off aman. This thing is awesome 
and what a steal at $7k. Im pretty excited and can't wait till he delivers it at the end of his season. He said if he doesnt have a big enough trailer that you would probably deliver it for me for a little cash.


----------



## A Man

MIDTOWNPC;1464817 said:


> I was out of funds after buying this mechinability v blade off aman. This thing is awesome
> and what a steal at $7k. Im pretty excited and can't wait till he delivers it at the end of his season. He said if he doesnt have a big enough trailer that you would probably deliver it for me for a little cash.


Thanks again for your great service Dean, I can highly recommend Dean's services, it is exponentially nicer than having to deal with the big box stores.

I'll be sad to see that V Plow go, but times are tough and I could use the cash.


----------



## JD Dave

A Man;1464890 said:


> Thanks again for your great service Dean, I can highly recommend Dean's services, it is exponentially nicer than having to deal with the big box stores.
> 
> I'll be sad to see that V Plow go, but times are tough and I could use the cash.


Dean fixed my computer a couple years ago, did such a good job he couldn't sell me a new one. I do feel bad about selling the V the guy who originally bought it didn't give a deposit so it really wasn't sold.


----------



## Alpha Property

close to 700 ton spread thismorning, we went from about 6am till 3, started to get a little soft, going to go back out probably 10ish and run all night. I got some good pictures today, but i'll wait till i have some night time ones and I'l post tomarow when I wake back up.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1465013 said:


> Dean fixed my computer a couple years ago, did such a good job he couldn't sell me a new one. I do feel bad about selling the V the guy who originally bought it didn't give a deposit so it really wasn't sold.


I see you like to play at your own game. Can't trick the trickster. Don't try and play the playa
Lol. It was worth a shot.


----------



## adamhumberview

Grassman09;1464346 said:


> Franco's Landacapeing. Are most contracts 3 year deals or 1 Year with renewal option?


3-5 year terms.. unless you know/blow someone.. your not getting in.. they will gladly let you bid.. every year they tender out and its always different contractors.. people tend to get discouraged pricing the same place year after year and dont even get a call back saying you did not get it.


----------



## CGM Inc.

adamhumberview;1465092 said:


> 3-5 year terms.. unless you know/blow someone.. your not getting in.. they will gladly let you bid.. every year they tender out and its always different contractors.. people tend to get discouraged pricing the same place year after year and dont even get a call back saying you did not get it.


I have the Managers name for the place you (Grassman) want in Milton, I tried already for 2 years....


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1465094 said:


> I have the Managers name for the place you (Grassman) want in Milton, I tried already for 2 years....


Now you tell me...



adamhumberview;1465092 said:


> 3-5 year terms.. unless you know/blow someone.. your not getting in.. they will gladly let you bid.. every year they tender out and its always different contractors.. people tend to get discouraged pricing the same place year after year and don't even get a call back saying you did not get it.


Ok thx. Maybe that's why different guys from last year. 1st golf and smart ctrs are no different I assume. Sounds like a certain region that ends with peel.


----------



## snowman4

MIDTOWNPC;1462453 said:


> I was on a road trip yesterday. Had to do a little courier service for my friend to StoneyCreek to a Doosan dealership. Looks like they just got their new truck in ready for letters.


I actually really like that colour. Also there is a guy around here diving around in like a light lime green coloured dodge. Are these rare factory colours or aftermarket paint jobs?


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1465036 said:


> I see you like to play at your own game. Can't trick the trickster. Don't try and play the playa
> Lol. It was worth a shot.


You can get me but you have to try a little harder then that. My dad and I grew up trying to scam each other. We still try and do it now. LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

Met with my Wendy's district manager today for renewals.....even he asked how we deal with weather and forecasts! The public is now awear of how bad and wrong forecasts are!


----------



## Triple L

Are they aware that we got 25cm of snow in Feb and the average is 30.5 so we're only 5cm shy?


----------



## StratfordPusher

Triple L;1465486 said:


> Are they aware that we got 25cm of snow in Feb and the average is 30.5 so we're only 5cm shy?


Is that KW average or GTA ?, seems low to me as ours is way higher


----------



## schrader

StratfordPusher;1465507 said:


> Is that KW average or GTA ?, seems low to me as ours is way higher


Ya we got over 25cm last weekend. Long range looks like some real warm temps next week, might this be spring


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1465507 said:


> Is that KW average or GTA ?, seems low to me as ours is way higher


Thats university of waterloo...


----------



## CGM Inc.

42cm for the season at pearson


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1465529 said:


> 42cm for the season at pearson


We're almost double you guys at 76cm for the season, our average is 160...


----------



## Grassman09

schrader;1465511 said:


> Ya we got over 25cm last weekend. Long range looks like some real warm temps next week, might this be spring


Spring thaw. Back to -7 night temps and low temps mid week then temps back up. Time to work on the mowers and max the snowing and deere.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I just found out one of my bobcat operators was a licensed transmission
Mechanic for 7 years before he changed to heavy equipment operator. That's a dodge guys best friend
I'm so excited we might just start beefing things up soon
Ontop he has his own shop hoist and paint booth. I might be in love


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1465531 said:


> We're almost double you guys at 76cm for the season, our average is 160...


We fired up blowers today....really sucks since some Guys where out salting during rush hour traffic today!


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1465533 said:


> I just found out one of my bobcat operators was a licensed transmission
> Mechanic for 7 years before he changed to heavy equipment operator. That's a dodge guys best friend
> I'm so excited we might just start beefing things up soon
> Ontop he has his own shop hoist and paint booth. I might be in love


This always happens "after" you find the perfect girl and buy a house......LOL


----------



## Grassman09

Good score Dean. Keep him on salary all year. Makes we wanna go buy a dodge I saw on Kijiji. Cat stacks long box 12valve A snow plowers dream next to the bass pro and God Guns and girls sticker on back window.


----------



## A Man

MIDTOWNPC;1465533 said:


> I just found out one of my bobcat operators was a licensed transmission
> Mechanic for 7 years before he changed to heavy equipment operator. That's a dodge guys best friend
> I'm so excited we might just start beefing things up soon
> Ontop he has his own shop hoist and paint booth. I might be in love


I know the hardest working honest guys are typically the luckiest ones, but damn you've got a horse shoe up you're @ss.


----------



## Triple L

I guess to a dodge or ford guy that would get them pretty excited... GM guys just shrug their shoulders


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

A Man;1465560 said:


> I know the hardest working honest guys are typically the luckiest ones, but damn you've got a horse shoe up you're @ss.


I called him in to give him a bonus because I did very well this year and he was a late addition and only an hourly wage. 
I have him one of those Lenovo laptops cause I know he asked me
To look at this Old one he had and $350 cash. He was pretty shocked and I said I wanted to get him a shirt that said 
I wrote off my truck but still made it to work. He was the guy thy hit a slush berm and ditched
The truck.

He shook my hand alot then told me. If you want me to fix up the body on that 99 let me know and we could beef up the 03 and see why it is slow to engage in over drive
I was like huh? And he told me. He drives from Trenton to Cobourg to work for me and that's about 45 mins.

AMan I'm the first to admit I have a horseshoe. I've thought of calling my company horseshoe developments. We joke about a cement box in the bottom of my house. We want to break it because we think there might be the original documents to Cobourg in my house but I haven't decided yet. Knowing my luck it will be true. 
Remember I said if my hands get cold it's a go. Don't play poker with me if I'm wearing mittens cause I don't know how to play but I'll get some good cards.

all jokes aside I work really hard. Sure some days I sit at my desk and waste on plowsite kijiji and looking at trucks but
When I get goin at something I put the puck in the net.

I lost a contract this year to a guy that plowed for me and the place told me they were going with him cause he did all his oil chanes there and I don't. I was really hurt. I Delt with them for years. He implied I didn't give back. But for years I Delt with him in his other
Business. Well it comes back to haunt him. He must have forgot when he opened
His oil change place that I got my tenent enterprise to take their cars there. Found out they spend &2000 a month there. Hmmm well the guy that owns
The 7430 that plows for me owns a shop too. Guess whos getting the biz now. Sometimes it bites back harder. Sometimes it's not what u know but who u know.

Sometimes you have to toot your own horn also


----------



## StratfordPusher

Triple L;1465565 said:


> I guess to a dodge or ford guy that would get them pretty excited... GM guys just shrug their shoulders


shrugging here...... Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

StratfordPusher;1465573 said:


> shrugging here...... Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


give me a call when your computer breaks. :laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

whats the concensus for the balance of the winter...

2 more salts and maybe a sidewalk touchup?



when is a gtg happening?


----------



## Triple L

I got my guys polishing the loader (literally) and detailing the tractor and cleaning up shop, winters done in my books, I'll keep a salter on till mid april but I'm not worried...

I might just head into the shop now...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1465594 said:


> I got my guys polishing the loader (literally) and detailing the tractor and cleaning up shop, winters done in my books, I'll keep a salter on till mid april but I'm not worried...
> 
> I might just head into the shop now...


get those rims on. Hahahhaha.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1465583 said:


> whats the concensus for the balance of the winter...
> 
> 2 more salts and maybe a sidewalk touchup?
> 
> when is a gtg happening?


For us spring clean-ups started today....

Salt first and plow after as per smart about salt  otherwise you have to be awefully fast to get the salt down, at least around here.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1465606 said:


> get those rims on. Hahahhaha.


Haha they're sitting on the work bench right now waiting for them to get polished... I like having monkeys around the shop haha


----------



## Mr.Markus

March 6...you guys really count the chickens first then don't you. My cleanups don't start till mid April. I won't be surprised by a few more really big blasts.....but I'm seldom right.

Found my short today in the truck....took long enough, airbag module under the seat arrrggggg! Who knew 1 little broken/corroded wire could cause so much crap.


----------



## Grassman09

GM's come with air bags under the seat? Ejector seats like in fighter jets?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1465636 said:


> GM's come with air bags under the seat? Ejector seats like in fighter jets?


See how dumb you have to be to drive a ford.....


----------



## Grassman09

I dont think so....


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1465632 said:


> March 6...you guys really count the chickens first then don't you. My cleanups don't start till mid April. I won't be surprised by a few more really big blasts.....but I'm seldom right.


Nope....what ever we take out now we don't have to clean later.
Getting calls from Condo's for weeks now when we start spring clean!
WTF is wrong with people? The nice temperatures don't help either.

And that's not just me getting the calls, many others too!


----------



## snowplowchick

After the low temps this Fri/Sat, it is all uphill from there on the long range. Actually the temperatures are forecasted to be shockingly warm for March in the next two weeks. The low temperatures are going to be as high, or higher than the historical high temperatures on the long range. 

Not happy about it, moving on to spring work a lot faster than anticipated.


----------



## StratfordPusher

MIDTOWNPC;1465575 said:


> give me a call when your computer breaks. :laughing:


Thumbs Up.... I normally call my GM transmission guy, as he is like the Maytag repair man.. always sitting around doing nothing.... Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

StratfordPusher;1465655 said:


> Thumbs Up.... I normally call my GM transmission guy, as he is like the Maytag repair man.. always sitting around doing nothing.... Thumbs Up


That was a good one


----------



## Mr.Markus

snowplowchick;1465649 said:


> After the low temps this Fri/Sat, it is all uphill from there on the long range. Actually the temperatures are forecasted to be shockingly warm for March in the next two weeks. The low temperatures are going to be as high, or higher than the historical high temperatures on the long range.
> 
> Not happy about it, moving on to spring work a lot faster than anticipated.


Suddenly you're gonna listen to the fornicastors....


----------



## Daner

I'm takeing the plow off my truck tommorow, done deal pac er up Thumbs Up What a winter.


----------



## snowplowchick

Mr.Markus;1465674 said:


> Suddenly you're gonna listen to the fornicastors....


Yes, I know. But they have been fairly accurate about the temperature, just not precipitation-wise.

The plants/trees/wildlife are telling me it's spring. Won't put all the salters away yet, just in case.


----------



## JD Dave

We will stay 100% ready for winter until April 10th and 70% until the 15th. Things can change in a hurry fast and I never want to be caught with my pants down. Your only as good as your last storm.


----------



## TLG99

CGM Inc.;1465643 said:



> Nope....what ever we take out now we don't have to clean later.
> Getting calls from Condo's for weeks now when we start spring clean!
> WTF is wrong with people? The nice temperatures don't help either.
> 
> And that's not just me getting the calls, many others too!


Spring clean-ups??....there is always some on site work to do (tree pruning, fence repairs from this past weekends wind storm for example, all extra income btw) but spring cleanups won't start here until at least the 3rd week of March....don't care what the weather is doing.

After reading about the numerous calls/complaints/slip falls/unrealistic expectations from both you and Jon (Pristine) regarding your sites, I really am happy that I live/operate from "down here". Big city customers sound like a huge pain in the butt.

I would be curious to see......2 properties of similar size and contractual expectations, one in Stoney Creek/Hamilton, one in the GTA....how different the pricing would be.

I hope you guys get considerably more.


----------



## goel

Triple L;1465610 said:


> Haha they're sitting on the work bench right now waiting for them to get polished... *I like having monkeys around the shop haha*




Wow Chad, at least one thing all of us dinosaurs have learned is that things are on the internet FOREVER.

We know exactly what you are reffering to, but reverse the roll's. Do you like / want to be talked about that way? 

Seems like I am always busting your blue balls lately, but you make it soooooo easy.

Last I heard, JD Dave posted on Saturday about how you were just going to keep quiet.



What happened?

BTW - get a girl, hopefully she will teach you to think before you type.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1465696 said:


> We will stay 100% ready for winter until April 10th and 70% until the 15th. Things can change in a hurry fast and I never want to be caught with my pants down. Your only as good as your last storm.


Salters are ready to go and plows as well when needed, would be foolish to say winter won't make a quick appearance here or there and if it does you better be fast to get salt on the ground.


----------



## CGM Inc.

TLG99;1465698 said:


> Spring clean-ups??....there is always some on site work to do (tree pruning, fence repairs from this past weekends wind storm for example, all extra income btw) but spring cleanups won't start here until at least the 3rd week of March....don't care what the weather is doing.
> 
> After reading about the numerous calls/complaints/slip falls/unrealistic expectations from both you and Jon (Pristine) regarding your sites, I really am happy that I live/operate from "down here". Big city customers sound like a huge pain in the butt.
> 
> I would be curious to see......2 properties of similar size and contractual expectations, one in Stoney Creek/Hamilton, one in the GTA....how different the pricing would be.
> 
> I hope you guys get considerably more.


Trust me we do "extra" work! Also we are not doing full blown clean-ups but keep fronts and roads clean of debris and crap. Weekend storm didn't help to say not to start, some mature sites are a mess! A plow would take care of that but we need snow to do so 

In general it's the rule of 10% on everything, always the same winers and complainers that give the soure taste to the condo world. If you are eager to grow you just have to live with it. Jon and I are willing to grow and deal with it....

So far I haven't puked down a truck door :laughing:


----------



## cet

I wish I could look at it like most of you people do. For me it's 40 days left. Looks like we will be salting Thursday night.

46 until I go away golfing  and hopefully a couple of rounds here before I go.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

everything is still ready to go till April 15 here
We drop a guy or two cause of other commitments after April 1 but if it snows they can't work
Those commitments anyways so we have them. It's a good understanding when you work with the other bosses also

I'm looking at having more salt on hand during the off season then winter

Cet you should just build your own driving range at your place. 
Indoor heated tee and a good 25000 balls. That should help your stress levels


----------



## cet

What stress, this job is a walk in the park. :laughing:
I can hit full wedges from the shop towards the road. I can hit more club but it goes across the street to the neighbour. 
What a winter for salting, we went through 7 trailers in Feb.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*April 30*



JD Dave;1465696 said:


> We will stay 100% ready for winter until April 10th and 70% until the 15th. Things can change in a hurry fast and I never want to be caught with my pants down. Your only as good as your last storm.


Totally agree..... We keep all equipment at the ready until April 30th, wife's b-day is the 25th and I can recall snow on her b-day 4 times in the last 26 years and 1 year we had over 30cm of wet cement...


----------



## Mr.Markus

My plowing was way down but my salting stayed the same...... (with the wife away as much as she was I really didn't want to type that.)


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1465735 said:


> My plowing was way down but my salting stayed the same...... (with the wife away as much as she was I really didn't want to type that.)


GF must have been away also then.


----------



## 3ipka

I noticed the same thing. Salt was definently up for us this season but plowing was a wash. 
Overall the season has been great so far especially for those who have salt at per application combined with seasonal contracts. 
I also got a set of tires I posted up on kijiji; They are the ones that came on my new truck. They are Goodyear Wrangler's LT 265/60/20 and they have less then 100km on them. They go for over $300 new so I'd like to get $250 a tire. PM me if your interested.

Also got to test out the truck today. This is my first diesel pickup and man, I dont see any gasser's in my future.


----------



## schrader

23 pushes here 40 salt apps, thats about 10 pushes under normal and about 10 salts over normal. Looks like some nice weather next week but we are at least two- three weeks away from clean ups here.


----------



## StratfordPusher

3ipka;1465762 said:


> I noticed the same thing. Salt was definently up for us this season but plowing was a wash.
> Overall the season has been great so far especially for those who have salt at per application combined with seasonal contracts.
> I also got a set of tires I posted up on kijiji; They are the ones that came on my new truck. They are Goodyear Wrangler's LT 265/60/20 and they have less then 100km on them. They go for over $300 new so I'd like to get $250 a tire. PM me if your interested.
> 
> Also got to test out the truck today. This is my first diesel pickup and man, I dont see any gasser's in my future.


Awesome rig.... and the more you drive it the more you will love the Duramax....Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;1465696 said:


> We will stay 100% ready for winter until April 10th and 70% until the 15th. Things can change in a hurry fast and I never want to be caught with my pants down. Your only as good as your last storm.


A word from the wise....

Agree 100%


----------



## DeVries

TLG99;1465698 said:


> Spring clean-ups??....there is always some on site work to do (tree pruning, fence repairs from this past weekends wind storm for example, all extra income btw) but spring cleanups won't start here until at least the 3rd week of March....don't care what the weather is doing.
> 
> After reading about the numerous calls/complaints/slip falls/unrealistic expectations from both you and Jon (Pristine) regarding your sites, I really am happy that I live/operate from "down here". Big city customers sound like a huge pain in the butt.
> 
> I would be curious to see......2 properties of similar size and contractual expectations, one in Stoney Creek/Hamilton, one in the GTA....how different the pricing would be.
> 
> I hope you guys get considerably more.


I call it the other side of the lake mentallity. It sucks but in the years that I have been doing this I see it coming around our way just little dumb things people complain about they never used too. I do agree I would like to compair two sites to see the differance in prices.

We have visited our sites every week all winter so spring cleanups will be nothing doing this year. Hope to start a small landscape job in a week or two.

All of our snow stuff stays ready for snow doesn't matter what the earliest we will remove and take equipment back to the yard is April 1st.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1465735 said:


> My plowing was way down but my salting stayed the same...... (with the wife away as much as she was I really didn't want to type that.)


Our salt usage is way down as well as our plowing. We still have to spread close to 500 tonne to reach an avg year. I'm not really complaining.


----------



## Triple L

I think I'll be taking a salter off 1 of the trucks this week so we can start using it again to haul stuff... I don't even need that salter to begin with and it could be trown in the dumper insert in 10 minutes anyways so I'm not worried if I wanted to... We still have quite big snowbanks, don't plan on starting cleanups for quite a while...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

you should keep it in so you can unload it a few times in the shed 
Lol


----------



## Triple L

goel;1465700 said:


> Wow Chad, at least one thing all of us dinosaurs have learned is that things are on the internet FOREVER.
> 
> We know exactly what you are reffering to, but reverse the roll's. Do you like / want to be talked about that way?
> 
> Seems like I am always busting your blue balls lately, but you make it soooooo easy.
> 
> Last I heard, JD Dave posted on Saturday about how you were just going to keep quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> What happened?
> 
> BTW - get a girl, hopefully she will teach you to think before you type.


I was a monkey at one time in the shop I'm currently in wayyy back in highschool... I've been there and done that and absolutly I was a monkey and didn't mind being one... Im still am a monkey and have lots to learn about many things... It dosent bother me a bit... If I were to go out and do monkey jobs for someone who knew a lot more then me you could even call me monkey and I wouldn't mind it... Maybe some people have a little too much pride and need attention and praise and their feelings get hurt too easily... I wonder if monkeys sit down to pee? LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

My problem is that almost all of my salt trucks are bolted on replacement tailgate salters. On and off in about 10 mins, but a pain in the ass. We will take them all off as of next week except for mine and like I said, it isn't the end of the world to get them back on quickly. Just a pain in the ass. We are having foreman and lead hands out next week with blowers. Just cleaning roadways and anywhere piles melted. Making a show. This is the time of the year when changes happen, and I want to remind people that we are still there!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Chased the corroded wire to to the module, hmm module looks messy, take it off, turn it over........dagnamit.................

This airbag module caused problems with my whole gauge cluster,radio,heater controls,security, 4wd selector,TPM and interior lights. I was surprized that it didn't affect one feature that disabled the truck ...all lights, signals, brakes and essentials still worked, including the 4wd even thought the selector told it it was in 2wd. What a PITA


----------



## Triple L

Holy! That's why I keep my air bags simple and stupid and they never screw up... Good thing it didn't fry anything...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1465913 said:


> Holy! That's why I keep my air bags simple and stupid and they never screw up... Good thing it didn't fry anything...


Impact airbags not suspension. Under the drivers seat.


----------



## A Man

Mr.Markus;1465915 said:


> Impact airbags not suspension. Under the drivers seat.


Lol. Priceless!


----------



## doberman

Was tempted to take the salter off after viewing the forecast but then we r gauranteed to get a 30cm suprise.......hmmmmmm......


----------



## Triple L

A Man;1465919 said:


> Lol. Priceless!


I think its time for me to go to bed LOL
I feel stupid but Mr. Markus does have all the high tech stuff on his rig I'm pretty sure haha


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1465927 said:


> I think its time for me to go to bed LOL
> I feel stupid but Mr. Markus does have all the high tech stuff on his rig I'm pretty sure haha


HAHA My radio is CD AM/FM.Stock.

It's ok Chad...You can be my monkey............


----------



## Triple L

I was talking about your suspension air bag controller... Those digital self leveling takes care of its self deal, thought that was what was screwed up and somehow was shorting everything else out...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1465936 said:


> I was talking about your suspension air bag controller... Those digital self leveling takes care of its self deal


I know what you meant....it was an honest mistake... my suspension isn't self leveling, It's 2 3 way switches and 2 needles on a single gauge. One for front and one for back. 1 little electric compressor. It's pretty simple. You would like it.


----------



## JD Dave

A Man;1465919 said:


> Lol. Priceless!


Still laughing, I can't write this stuff.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1465901 said:


> Im still am a monkey and have lots to learn about many things...


Wow. Did hell just freeze over.... I don't see any flying pigs outside. Weird.


----------



## greywynd

Hey Chad, did you see your new toy?


----------



## Triple L

greywynd;1465983 said:


> Hey Chad, did you see your new toy?


Ya I think its ******** as well... Wing tips of 45 some inches tall... 36" on a VXT is more then enough... I think a DXT 36" tall with wings making it 12' would be sick tho!


----------



## Elite_Maint

I see more and more PPM trucks around the area I have the bulk of my work at....lol one just droveby me right now...lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

E Maintenance;1466019 said:


> I see more and more PPM trucks around the area I have the bulk of my work at....lol one just droveby me right now...lol


Is that a National .....?


----------



## greywynd

Rumour is that they are franchising. Now more folks can have their own door splatter!

I can see that DXT causing a whole lot of overheating issues with the height of it!


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1465818 said:


> Our salt usage is way down as well as our plowing. We still have to spread close to 500 tonne to reach an avg year. I'm not really complaining.


2 more salt runs and we are even with last years usage 
That is with 10 less applications


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1466013 said:


> Ya I think its ******** as well... Wing tips of 45 some inches tall... 36" on a VXT is more then enough... I think a DXT 36" tall with wings making it 12' would be sick tho!


The 10 ft won't even fit on your under carriage it's meant for a 550 size truck so I don't think the height issue will be a problem. The smaller DXT's will be close to the same height as the VXT.


CGM Inc.;1466028 said:


> 2 more salt runs and we are even with last years usage
> That is with 10 less applications


We are closer to last year then average but we didn't pick up all the new contracts like you.


----------



## Triple L

Read this today, thought it was kinda cool...

"You spend the first 10 years finding your way in your business and building infrastructure, the next 10 are spent improving processes / efficiencies, and the 10 after that (assuming a 30 year career), are spent reaping the benefits of what you have built."


----------



## StratfordPusher

Triple L;1466072 said:


> Read this today, thought it was kinda cool...
> 
> "You spend the first 10 years finding your way in your business and building infrastructure, the next 10 are spent improving processes / efficiencies, and the 10 after that (assuming a 30 year career), are spent reaping the benefits of what you have built."


WOW, I am 20 years ahead, I better slow down....... or buy a Dodge or Ford truck..... Thumbs Up


----------



## Triple L

22 years to go before I CASH OUT!!!!!!!! 

LOL

Be retired at 45, then go work for adam or dave doing something fun


----------



## goel

Golf Courses Open Early
Posted By: Newstalk 1010 · 3/7/2012 9:55:00 AM 

Get your clubs and golf balls ready because a number of golf courses will be opening up a month earlier than usual starting Wednesday.

"We always try and get going by the first of April, and generally we hit that goal, but this is unbelieveable," says George Tidd, co-partner of Hidden Lake Golf Club in Burlington.

"We've got 36 holes here and we're on very sandy soil so the golf course drains," says Tidd. He also says that since the frost is already gone, they've been out cutting the greens and rolling them.

Hidden Lake Golf Club will open at 11 a.m.

Streetsville Glen Golf Club in Brampton and Century Pines Golf Club in Troy will also be open, while Royal Ontario, Royal Niagara, Lionhead and Carlisle Golf and Country Clubs open Sunday.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1466033 said:


> The 10 ft won't even fit on your under carriage it's meant for a 550 size truck so I don't think the height issue will be a problem. The smaller DXT's will be close to the same height as the VXT.


He can just take off his front bumper and make it work.


----------



## Triple L

Atleast I took my bumper off cause I wanted to not cause I tried turning it into a low profile V plow like you LOL

You almost had it right with the plastic cutting edge and everything until it wore thre to the fog lights LOL


----------



## Landcare - Mont

We're selling a 1977 John Deere 644B front-end loader if anyone's interested. It's posted on the Used Equipment forum.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1466076 said:


> 22 years to go before I CASH OUT!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOL
> 
> Be retired at 45, then go work for adam or dave doing something fun


Your body won't make it to 45, you'll have to have a desk job only by then.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I said 30 but missed the cut. Now I just want to be like Cet
I here he has 1 wife 4 girlfriends and a tv commercial about some magic pill
LOL.


----------



## DeVries

MIDTOWNPC;1466159 said:


> I said 30 but missed the cut. Now I just want to be like Cet
> I here he has 1 wife 4 girlfriends and a tv commercial about some magic pill
> LOL.


Is Chad the new guy on the foursome?:laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries;1466161 said:


> Is Chad the new guy on the foursome?:laughing:


Cet!!! We call that "Robbing the cradle"LOL

If it weren't for the mud it would be a great day.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1466146 said:


> Your body won't make it to 45, you'll have to have a desk job only by then.


 a friend of mine is 8 years younger, when we gutted his house 10 years ago we where going head to head in strength and endurance, once you are over 30 you can tell that things slow down, become a little more painful and it takes longer to recover. 5 years are a huge difference..hard to believe when you are in your twenties!


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1466146 said:


> Your body won't make it to 45, you'll have to have a desk job only by then.


You've been right on everything you say but I most defentially 100% hope your wrong on this one!!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Don't worry Chad, snowplowing will be a desk job done from the moon by then......

For the record...my body didn't make it past 18...:crying:


----------



## schrader

Wow what an awesome day, got both JD's all cleaned up, pretty much screwed myself into it snowing on Friday but it was so nice out had to give everything a good clean. All the mowers were out and running today, looks like it could be an early start to the clean ups if we get more warm weather next week.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1466159 said:


> I said 30 but missed the cut. Now I just want to be like Cet
> I here he has 1 wife 4 girlfriends and a tv commercial about some magic pill
> LOL.


There isn't money left to have GF's when your married. It would be cheaper to rent them. 

Golf courses opening up, now that's what I want to hear.


----------



## A Man

Saturday's forecast is interesting, low -9, high +11. 20 degree swing in 24hrs. Now if only somehow we could get a surprise 30cm we'd be having some fun.


----------



## Grassman09

Thursday evening some folks (stefan) might have to put there salters back in there truck -1 is the low depending how long the system hangs around for tomorrow.


----------



## Triple L

Are you serious grassman???? Oh my... Good thing its absoluty true and dosent bother me a bit...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1466232 said:


> Thursday evening some folks (stefan) might have to put there salters back in there truck -1 is the low depending how long the system hangs around for tomorrow.


There are 4 salters ready to go when needed and even if so mine is most likey in before anyone makes it to the yard. If I jinxed it it was well worth it


----------



## Grassman09

I guess so, prob wont freeze up. I tried to get my 810 of the GM the other day it doesn't want to come off.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1466262 said:


> I guess so, prob wont freeze up. I tried to get my 810 of the GM the other day it doesn't want to come off.


Oh my the world just stopped spinning... Someone other then Chad abuses equipment cause he can't get his plow off... Who woulda ever thought!


----------



## StratfordPusher

Triple L;1466266 said:


> Oh my the world just stopped spinning... Someone other then Chad abuses equipment cause he can't get his plow off... Who woulda ever thought!


Thumbs Up... on the lighter side..... my Ebling slide right off today Thumbs Up..... pays to pack the mount with grease.......


----------



## Grassman09

No the only pin I had in fall was bent, shouldn't have used it. That plow does not come off the truck in winter. But I think I will go grab my skid steer or go rent a loader use my chains and yank it off. I'll get one of my "monkeys" to film it and post to u tube and plow site.


----------



## Grassman09

StratfordPusher;1466273 said:


> Thumbs Up... on the lighter side..... my Ebling slide right off today Thumbs Up..... pays to pack the mount with grease.......


A lil lube goes a long way on plows eh.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1466274 said:


> No the only pin I had in fall was bent, shouldn't have used it. That plow does not come off the truck in winter. But I think I will go grab my skid steer or go rent a loader use my chains and yank it off. I'll get one of my "monkeys" to film it and post to u tube and plow site.


HAHA and you know how much money I've made off that movie... Got a cheque for $107 coming in... Cash out thank you 

Just as a side note, both my back blades came off all by themselfs yesterday using only friction and driving away...


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Combine*

One big a_s machine at the London Farm show...... as well as the Snapper Pro, kinda a Grasshopper clone....


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1466262 said:


> I guess so, prob wont freeze up. I tried to get my 810 of the GM the other day it doesn't want to come off.


But there could be an opportunity to salt


----------



## Triple L

Monkey see Monkey do!!!!!!!!!!!

Stefan and Dave have the same signature!

Still laughing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Someone better tape this arm wrestling competition for me!


----------



## snowplowchick

Hey Triple L, is your spacebar jammed or something?


----------



## Triple L

The Gateman in my books has the nicest salt truck ever...

Hino 258LP 25.5k truck on low pro's... Dont think he's a monkey see monkey do with that salter LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

They salt golf courses....................


----------



## forbidden

30+ cm in 5 hours, drifts to 3 feet high, 35 hours and nothing broken. 6 hours of sleep, more 3' hard pack drifts, one broken plow and now the weather goes to +15. We are not done with winter yet I am thinking.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1466281 said:


> HAHA and you know how much money I've made off that movie... Got a cheque for $107 coming in... Cash out thank you
> 
> Just as a side note, both my back blades came off all by themselfs yesterday using only friction and driving away...


Cool beans.. You should give that to your monkeys.



forbidden;1466364 said:


> 30+ cm in 5 hours, drifts to 3 feet high, 35 hours and nothing broken. 6 hours of sleep, more 3' hard pack drifts, one broken plow and now the weather goes to +15. We are not done with winter yet I am thinking.


Guess that kind of thru a monkey wrench into your plans on coming to Ontario?


----------



## greywynd

Whoever said there's no frost left didn't see the chunks of it I was ripping out today!! I'd say about 10" or so, some chunks of topsoil were coming out in about 6x6' pieces.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

In the GTA or Dueling Banjo land?


----------



## greywynd

Kind of in between.....Just north of highway 9, west of Schomberg. (Northern edge of Dave's territory actually.)


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

A Man;1466231 said:


> Saturday's forecast is interesting, low -9, high +11. 20 degree swing in 24hrs. Now if only somehow we could get a surprise 30cm we'd be having some fun.


I like the way you think
I love to have a live pristine video feed for that one

Live reality ppm-tv


----------



## Triple L

How many hours did u put on this season?

89 hours on the loader
55 hours on the tractor
Lost track on the salt trucks LOL


----------



## SHAWZER

55 hrs. on komatsu 180 loader 70 hours on 250 komatsu 70 hours on jd 84 loader o hrs on old mf 470 loader dont keep track on truck with 9,2 boss v blade


----------



## schrader

Hours this year are about half of last year,
6430 175hrs
5085 110hrs
salt truck who knows lots.
Looks like some snow tonight and in to Friday then temps are back up. Our snow took a beating last night with that warm wind, looks like I might be starting clean ups earlier that I thought.


----------



## RAZOR

We did about 150 hours on each tractor in the past my average is about 200/season. I still think we might be putting a few more hours on them before the mowers come out.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

About 115 hours on each of the tractors and loaders on the commercial jobs.

About 85 hours on each of the road ploughs on the municipal jobs.


----------



## Grassman09

RAZOR;1466529 said:


> We did about 150 hours on each tractor in the past my average is about 200/season. I still think we might be putting a few more hours on them before the mowers come out.


Good old lake effect machine someone might flip the switch on it now and then. I was in buffalo last weekend it was +2 and the lake machine was fierce.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Hours*

Trucks = 65
Tractors = 42
Plow Site = 1500 lol

Boring winter...... glad to see it leave....


----------



## SHAWZER

i am going to plug my loaders in again. temp. has went down 10 degrees in 5 hrs. up here we may get more snow & ice.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

My computer supplier tells me today to tell all my rich seasonal contract snow friends to buy computers and do upgrades. I laugh cause they say it's slow and people are not buying stock meanwhile I have four guys loading my truck and I had to put the tonneau cover on. I'm busy. Guess its who your talking to and dealing with. 

If anyone likes hot sauce Let me know just did a computer deal up with an old friends dad who came back from
Costa rica with his new hot sauces called jungle heat. He's been really successfull the last few years moving his sauce 
I've got some samples and he has won a ton of awards last year 
Does fair and shows an has a store in Oshawa. I'll bring samples next gtg or ship some out. I wouldn't be surprised to see him on dragons den soon . this stuff is good


----------



## Triple L

My neighbour drove around for the past 3 weeks with his blade on, took it off 2 days ago and now hooked it back on... Dont know what forcast he's looking at... I plan on 1 salt truck rollin at 3:00 in the morning pre salting everything and letting it ride for the rest of the day with the warm temps... calling for 1-3cm


----------



## Mr.Markus

I took the salter off yesterday to do a little job, and had to run down to CGM territory today with a friend. If I knew that was where I was going I would've set up lunch or something. Left my phone off and it looks like it rang more than it has all season... very good news day.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

They are calling for 5cm here tomorrow 

What's the good news markus. Is she not comming home for
Another week?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Re signed a multiyear contract.LOL If she comes home I won't be here, gonna be busy.


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

slightly out of topic, but really it won't snow much.

how many of you landscapers would use a track carrier or own one?


----------



## A Man

I have one of these http://www.kubota.ca/en/productdetail.aspx?trail=0|117|222&prodid=236

It's a great tool to have when needed, however we put less than 100hrs on it all last year. They work really well in tight spaces or where you have to take heavy clay out of a back yard up a hill. Two guys can wheel gravel at about the same speed if you're going down hill or it's an easy wheel.


----------



## ff1221

rugbyinthesnow;1466751 said:


> slightly out of topic, but really it won't snow much.
> 
> how many of you landscapers would use a track carrier or own one?


I'd love one, but chances are if I can get it in I can get one of the tractors in, and they will dump into my 5 ton. Really cool machines though!


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

I have used the kubota track carriers, thought the steering was too rough and tank like, little slow like you mentioned (compared to two guys on a easy wheel). Great for concrete too. 

Yanmar's are good for hauling armour stone rock into a back yard but again to tank like in steering and just too big.

Dumpy 800 is the one we have now and again slow but you require one less worker, just love the load capacity with a hinged and locked gate. plus is self loading.

Curious to see what people use out there, looking at a cormidi 80 self loading for the next one. They get used to backfill pools and other landscape work among some demolition work (carrying concrete) so getting a 100hours is easy in a season.


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

ff1221;1466759 said:


> I'd love one, but chances are if I can get it in I can get one of the tractors in, and they will dump into my 5 ton. Really cool machines though!


at 32in wide most tractors won't fit, now this is only in the case of the dumpy and cormidi. thats where it is handy. tight tight areas.

still try for a tractor when possible I whole heartedly agree


----------



## ff1221

rugbyinthesnow;1466764 said:


> at 32in wide most tractors won't fit, now this is only in the case of the dumpy and cormidi. thats where it is handy. tight tight areas.
> 
> still try for a tractor when possible I whole heartedly agree


Ha Ha good call can't even fit my mini ex through that, not as big an issue here as it is in the city but subdivisions are changing here, might be a future investment to run past the wife.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

looks like a clean unit for anyone whos looking for a sweeper

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...eavy-equipment-Cat-sweeper-W0QQAdIdZ361599077


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

epokes  http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...equipment-Epokes-for-sales-W0QQAdIdZ361224653


----------



## doberman

Hey Midtown - where is that store in Oshawa for those hot sauces? I love the spice and like trying new sauces.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

doberman;1466870 said:


> Hey Midtown - where is that store in Oshawa for those hot sauces? I love the spice and like trying new sauces.


It's 650 king st east
That's the plaza between Wilson and harmony 
Off king or bond. Anne's deli and I think Beer store also is there. 
Jungle heat. Ron and Adrienne. Great people 
There are some warm ones.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1466852 said:


> epokes  http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...equipment-Epokes-for-sales-W0QQAdIdZ361224653


Those are good spreaders.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1466882 said:


> Those are good spreaders.


I know but I dont need one. I have a snow ex and we just use pails cause of all the stairs also


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Last snow*

Getting dumped on by the LE this morning.... 2cm in the last 30 minutes....

Time to go to work....... Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## ff1221

StratfordPusher;1466947 said:


> Getting dumped on by the LE this morning.... 2cm in the last 30 minutes....
> 
> Time to go to work....... Thumbs UpThumbs Up


Us too started before 4 but was melting off from the heat in the ground but a second round has stuck, temps must have gone down a bit, heading out soon.


----------



## Triple L

Lotsa guys slept in this morning... We just got a dusting tho...


----------



## SHAWZER

2cm. up here no plowing just salt calling for up to 10cm. today!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Sunshine and bone dry


----------



## Triple L

Just got stratfords LE...

Picked up a new Blackberry! Best thing ever!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1466972 said:


> Just got stratfords LE...
> 
> Picked up a new Blackberry! Best thing ever!


How come every you own is the best thing ever?


----------



## Triple L

And that's why my pickups for sale? I can't believe I waited soo long to get a new blackberry... Everythings the best thing ever when it first comes out... Like u said, anyone who says an old truck is better then the new ones needs to get their head checked! No?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1466981 said:


> And that's why my pickups for sale? I can't believe I waited soo long to get a new blackberry... Everythings the best thing ever when it first comes out... Like u said, anyone who says an old truck is better then the new ones needs to get their head checked! No?


I think what they mean is an "Old Paid for truck" Everything gets older, and in our business the money and time outfitting them is what bugs me. I don't want to put an old blade on a new truck.

Alot of the guys at breakfast lauged at me for salting this morning....at it's hitting us hard now while I put my feet up.Thumbs Up.


----------



## Triple L

That's asuming you don't buy the new truck cash...

Everything gets older, and once you break down and get your hands on the newest stuff its just unbelievable how much better and easier it makes your life... Therefor being "the best thing ever" for a few years until the newer stuff is that much better again...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1466989 said:


> That's asuming you don't buy the new truck cash...
> 
> Everything gets older, and once you break down and get your hands on the newest stuff its just unbelievable how much better and easier it makes your life... Therefor being "the best thing ever" for a few years until the newer stuff is that much better again...


I might have to buy 1 or 2 vehicles this year...or lose my $4000 GM point credit:realmad: Stupid points cards.

I think you're gonna be one of those old guys that's like " OH remember when snow-way came out with that awesome blade, that I bought that sucked."..HAHA


----------



## CGM Inc.

It's snowing  now that i spun off what was in the hopper!
Murphy's Law is always right!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I think I would say the same except for me I have a hard time saying no to the opportunity to expand and take on more. So I'd rather buy another used truck then trade in an older and get a newer. I've never been one to sell much I tend to be a buy and hold person. I couldn't sell even some of the oldest trucks because having a spare priceless. Chad what your experiencing is only the case cause the deal you got in your truck was good and it's held it's value even with your usage and you have benefit from the depreciation write off. That's a bit of a different story. I'm waiting to do the same also but that's only cause it might avg $2000 per year to upgrade and that's way less then the depreciation your also experiencing an economy with cheap money. if it cost you 30% to upgrade I don't think this would be the same conversation. 

chad you should be buying a house and making it your primary residence. especially since you know an agent. And a remax one in top.


----------



## CGM Inc.

As usual good advise! A vehicle isn't an investment unless it's something very special.
Don't think too many on here are in the position to own such a very special vehicle.

I'm also tempted to buy another truck but it won't be new since most employees won't appreciate a new vehicle. I would grow an alzer seing it being run into the ground in a year or two.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

We all love a new truck. I think I like them more then my wife likes a new purse. I wish I could have as many trucks as she has purses. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

My new truck is older than Chads 08 and yet everyone still refers to it as Markus' new truck, it rolled 200,000 on todays salt run.LOL. Visits to the dealership usually aren't for fun for me, they're to get parts and I always feel fleesed. I don't need sat radio,or nav, just gimmee a comfortable cab I can work all night/day in, power windows, and a rubber floor.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Wait, 5 mins*



Triple L;1466951 said:


> Lotsa guys slept in this morning... We just got a dusting tho...


Wait, 5 mins, I am sending it your way.......

We have about 6cm down now, another streamer just hit us and heading west bound for you..


----------



## Mr.Markus

Those squalls are blinding...then blue sky.....then blind. ...repeat.


----------



## cet

Blue skies here but it looks like we are going to get hit again pretty soon.

It was a white out here for 30 min. at 10am but it has all melted now. Another crazy day.

We did a full salt run last night, should hold us through today.


----------



## SHAWZER

quit snowing ! sun shining ! hang onto your hat !


----------



## StratfordPusher

Mr.Markus;1467021 said:


> My new truck is older than Chads 08 and yet everyone still refers to it as Markus' new truck, it rolled 200,000 on todays salt run.LOL. Visits to the dealership usually aren't for fun for me, they're to get parts and I always feel fleesed. I don't need sat radio,or nav, just gimmee a comfortable cab I can work all night/day in, power windows, and a rubber floor.


Can't agree more !!! I love my old 2001 Chev 2500hd Duramax , 300,000 and plows and works like a champ, truck has made me more money (profit) then I can remember. 
Far as maintenance, averages 1-2 grand a year for oil changes, brakes, tires etc.... and NO monthly payments.... Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Rear bumper*

Anybody have a source for cheap GM bumpers ? my right hand man took out the bumper on my 2003 short box last week.... today he slides backwards down a ramp and takes out a woman's front fender with the other end of the already destroyed bumper....

Looks like time to replace him....I will be hiring shortly.....  ...... gotta fix this problem...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Search this thread for TIM. There was a guy I posted about a year back. Awesome deals.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Blowing like hell here with snow. Time for an updated forecast!
Doesn't stick at +3


----------



## schrader

Holy wind, EC has changed the forecast three times today, That cold wind scares me it could set up some real mean streamers, don't know how they figure it is going to end this afternoon.


----------



## grandview

Anyone getting snow up there? Lot of snow bands all day here.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Le*



grandview;1467101 said:


> Anyone getting snow up there? Lot of snow bands all day here.


Loads of LE snow bands here as well, been about 10 of them in the last 8 hours, if I had to guess I would say about 10cm so far....

Blizzard one minute, sunshine and blue skies the next..... sun is keeping up with melting it off fast.....


----------



## SHAWZER

:salute: is old man winter all done after sat.? maybe wiarton willie is right ? dam ground hog !


----------



## CGM Inc.

and what's new....snowing again!


----------



## Mr.Markus

StratfordPusher;1467122 said:


> Loads of LE snow bands here as well, been about 10 of them in the last 8 hours, if I had to guess I would say about 10cm so far....
> 
> Blizzard one minute, sunshine and blue skies the next..... sun is keeping up with melting it off fast.....


Kinda hope these streamers don't go on all night, without the sun it could be a mess tomorrow morning. Can't even see across the road here now....oh there it is......ohp it's gone....

It's back.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*On*



MIDTOWNPC;1467058 said:


> Search this thread for TIM. There was a guy I posted about a year back. Awesome deals.


Deal on an employee or bumper ? lol

I knew today was going to suck when I saw the snow drop at 7 this morning, called my guy out to start plowing off retails, first 5 minutes plowing he slides into a car....

To make matter worse, I took my Ebling off the other day to go the the London farm show.., no snow in the forecast so I thought....... so here I am driving across town in the middle of a whiteout trying to get it back on..... JD would be proud as I backed in and hit the horns dead on the first try and was driving down the road 3 minutes later... I should have put it back on first thing this morning, but oh no, I plowed my first 3 big lots without it.... lost an hour easy.... with that mistake......


----------



## grandview

Getting down to 18 American tonight and its windy out.Feels like Jan.


----------



## schrader

EC is on there sixth forecast for today, now back to 5cm tonight.Nasty streamers coming off the bay, looks like it could be another push for us.


----------



## grandview

It was a blizzard 10 minutes ago.


----------



## CGM Inc.

.....got a call today about a grub infested lawn in one of our Condos :realmad::laughing:


----------



## Neige

Well our filters came in today, so next week we start doing oil changes.


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;1467217 said:


> Well our filters came in today, so next week we start doing oil changes.


That can't be all of your filters? Some of out tractors only have 12 hrs on them so I don't think we'll be changing the oil until the fall.


----------



## cet

I got an email from the Catholic Board today. No more salting unless there is more then 5cm of snow and we plow first. Right now I have 2cm of snow on my schools in Keswick/Sutton. The school in Sutton has the Town library and pool in the same building. I look after everything, I wonder if they remembered that when they sent out the email.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What is the rest of Aurora like where there is no salt?


----------



## Alpha Property

I finished out the mowing season last year with some problems with my kubota, the deck was held up on one side with a ratchet strap to keep it level, and it wouldn't start with the key, you have to jump the starter, and it won't shut off with the key, you have to hold the fuel shut off on the injector pump. So today I blew it all apart, I got the deck figured out and fixed and back together, but no luck with the starting and stopping. I know the solenoid on the pump works if I jump power to it, and the key switch works....

















this is a result of the arm being seized on and needing torches and a heavy hammer to beat it off


----------



## CGM Inc.

Neige;1467217 said:


> Well our filters came in today, so next week we start doing oil changes.


WIX  only the best!


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1467241 said:


> What is the rest of Aurora like where there is no salt?


It hasn't been snowing here like it was in Keswick. It is blowing so hard anything that is dry is bare.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cet it sounds like they are running some sort of budget trend 
All these changes they make it's like they are trying to see how their decisions play out on your risk. I wonder if next opportunity they get they will call te shots on when to plow 

Someone is either not so smart but really wants to be a hero or is really studying the numbers.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Alpha Property;1467247 said:


> I finished out the mowing season last year with some problems with my kubota, the deck was held up on one side with a ratchet strap to keep it level, and it wouldn't start with the key, you have to jump the starter, and it won't shut off with the key, you have to hold the fuel shut off on the injector pump. So today I blew it all apart, I got the deck figured out and fixed and back together, but no luck with the starting and stopping. I know the solenoid on the pump works if I jump power to it, and the key switch works....


Look for this little plug and play switch on your engine, it should click and retract it's arm a couple of seconds after you shut the key off,and extend it when you turn it on. (or is it the other way round?) In any case, it's probably your culprit, flip the lever that its attached too when starting/ stopping to test.

Nice moon out toinight...


----------



## schrader

Got real lucky last night, only about 2cm here and most of it was blown into the corners, quick hour shovelling for the guys. Lots of damage around from the wind, downed signs tree beaches and lots of shingles.


----------



## SHAWZER

1cm here, no snow or ice, winter must be over ? april might fool everybody !!!


----------



## schrader

Shawzer were are you located, I see your sig say georgian bay.


----------



## ff1221

Just enough to make the road white, but not enough to shove around, and no snow in the 14 day forecast but WTF is with the -10 this morning?


----------



## Neige

JD Dave;1467221 said:


> That can't be all of your filters? Some of out tractors only have 12 hrs on them so I don't think we'll be changing the oil until the fall.


LOL no there are more, just though it made a cool picture. The lowest hours I got is 42 .


----------



## SHAWZER

tymusic just outside of meaford.


----------



## Alpha Property

Mr.Markus;1467298 said:


> Look for this little plug and play switch on your engine, it should click and retract it's arm a couple of seconds after you shut the key off,and extend it when you turn it on. (or is it the other way round?) In any case, it's probably your culprit, flip the lever that its attached too when starting/ stopping to test.
> 
> Nice moon out toinight...


yea, its not that guy. it retracts with power jumped to it. Thats what the dealer said to try first. It either a "combination box" $250, thats basically the "computer for the machine. Or its at least 2 broken wires, bad plugs or faulty safety switch. Some times, like 1 time out of 10 the machine will still stop with the key. I've never had it, but my dad says sometimes the motor will shut off if you try and stand up with the blades turning. But thats 1 in 10 also, and the seat switch was jumpered before we got it, so that doesn't make sense. The whole problem started when my dad decided in August that the machine was just too dirty and he spent like 5 hours beating on it with a pressure washer, after that it ran normal into my trailer, and then back out at the first property. but then wouldn't start again to go back in


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;1467320 said:


> tymusic just outside of meaford.


Not far from me then


----------



## SHAWZER

i know a few guys who plow in collingwood, with arnotts.


----------



## edgeair

cet;1467228 said:


> I got an email from the Catholic Board today. No more salting unless there is more then 5cm of snow and we plow first. Right now I have 2cm of snow on my schools in Keswick/Sutton. The school in Sutton has the Town library and pool in the same building. I look after everything, I wonder if they remembered that when they sent out the email.


I would be shooting an email right back and inform them that all risk is on them for changing the terms of the contract mid stream.

Maybe the snow removal expert at the board will reconsider when its their neck on the line? Doubt it.

I love it when people try and tell you how to do your job, especially when they ask for one thing when they want a tender, but change it mid stream.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Or a polite email saying the terms of the contract have already been agreed upon, and you'd be happy to help them determine their needs more accurately when building the tender package for next year.

I'm playing in the dirt again today. Gotta love a season where its march and I'm already putting in saturdays! We're starting to accept fill on our 3rd job of the season as well. In march!!!


----------



## Triple L

You just love making people Jelous


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Look who's talking! I gotta try to make enough to buy some shiny new toys and keep up with the Jones lol.


----------



## cet

They know what they are doing is legal. They always put in the contract that they can add or delete sites. If they close or open a school they want to be able to add or delete it. This is stretching the contract by actually deleting all of them. For us we have had a good year. Thursday night was salt #40. They have done this in the past and every time they have guessed right. I hope they are right this time also. I have it good with the Board. I have plowed for them since 1994. I know I'm not low bid but I always get work. This spring is a grass bid so I'm happy to just let it ride.


----------



## rooferdave

R.G.PEEL;1467337 said:


> We're starting to accept fill on our 3rd job of the season as well. In march!!!


are you saying you take clean fill? I have soil/clay and some bricks I need to get rid of


----------



## rooferdave

on another note the person I sub to does not have enough work for my equipment, as it is I have had machines parked for the season, like a loader, backhoe, salt truck, and some plow trucks, I have'nt been too concerned this year but next season I may need to find other work, any one have any suggestions? Aso what is a fair rate for a loader to be left on a site for a season, meaning hourly rate, or should there be monthly rate or a guarantee?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm accepting clean fill only dave. Sand and dirt. No brick/block. Friend of the family bought a house on 10 acres just north ot my parents and wants to fill some low lying areas. We've got one guy bringing dirt they stockpiled in their yard. Pretty far haul for you anyways, its in lorreto


----------



## rooferdave

ok thanks, I haul dirt for a customer of mine that does underpinning and am always on the lookout for places to dump dirt


----------



## Mr.Markus

Alpha Property;1467324 said:


> yea, its not that guy. it retracts with power jumped to it. Thats what the dealer said to try first. It either a "combination box" $250, thats basically the "computer for the machine. Or its at least 2 broken wires, bad plugs or faulty safety switch. Some times, like 1 time out of 10 the machine will still stop with the key. I've never had it, but my dad says sometimes the motor will shut off if you try and stand up with the blades turning. But thats 1 in 10 also, and the seat switch was jumpered before we got it, so that doesn't make sense. The whole problem started when my dad decided in August that the machine was just too dirty and he spent like 5 hours beating on it with a pressure washer, after that it ran normal into my trailer, and then back out at the first property. but then wouldn't start again to go back in


Sounds like a safety....I would start with pto safety, it's the one that sees the most work. Followed by brake and then each control arm.


----------



## Neige

cet;1467347 said:


> They know what they are doing is legal. They always put in the contract that they can add or delete sites. If they close or open a school they want to be able to add or delete it. This is stretching the contract by actually deleting all of them. For us we have had a good year. Thursday night was salt #40. They have done this in the past and every time they have guessed right. I hope they are right this time also. I have it good with the Board. I have plowed for them since 1994. I know I'm not low bid but I always get work. This spring is a grass bid so I'm happy to just let it ride.


You are a very wise man, there should always be some give and take. 40 saltings sounds like you did all right this year. 18 years with the same account, some great relations there. :salute:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

40 salts. Is salt extra?


----------



## cet

Thanks Neige.

Yes that is my only account where salt is extra. I have never only salted Catholic Schools without salting all my accounts.

It would be easier for them to replace me then me replace them. This is the first year of a 4 year contract so I'm happy where I'm at.


----------



## edgeair

cet;1467386 said:


> Thanks Neige.
> 
> Yes that is my only account where salt is extra. I have never only salted Catholic Schools without salting all my accounts.
> 
> It would be easier for them to replace me then me replace them. This is the first year of a 4 year contract so I'm happy where I'm at.


Yes, I am not advocating that you need to put up a stink and loose out on a contract, but from what you described, they are attempting to breach the contract and putting the liability for this on you. If you just accept it, then you will be liable and you don't have any protection or recourse. By default, that will be your new contract.

It doesn't sound like you have much of a positive relationship with these guys if they pull the plug at their discretion. Its not like they are closing a school here - it is quite a stretch to use that clause on this issue. They are changing the fabric of the contract here. Most times (at least around here) the real liability happens when it snows less than 5 cm. Those are the icy times, and the times people slip and fall. If we get a good coating of snow, there is usually little ice problem.

It sounds to me like a number cruncher doesn't like the 40 invoices for salting you have given them this year, and they are trying to place new parameters on a 4 year agreement to try and save some cash. And if they can get the contractor to pick up the liability for this decision, then why not?

If you back down on this, then what will it be next year, only plow when there is 20 cm or more? I know i'm likely exaggerating, but you sometimes have to respectfully take a position on a contract. If done in a nice way, both parties can come away satisfied without jeopardizing the contract.

School boards do this all the time. They ask for the world in the tender process (so that they can enforce a high standard if they choose), and most guys do not do the job they ask for (and they expect that, because they know that they get a lower price this way). But when it comes time to do the work, they have the discretion to call out the contractor if they choose to. This seems more prevalent in the summer contracts, as they usually hold a higher standard for snow removal.

It may be the right decision in this case to roll with the punches - I don't know, I don't know what your contract states. However, I don't think its right to roll over and take it in all cases either. Contracts are there for a reason - to be enforced. If you tried changing one of your covenants in the contract, what would they do about it?

On a side note - 40 times this season - WOW thats not too shabby at all for THIS year! I can see how that kind of cash would influence your stance on this issue. I have found that this year, despite being more icy than most, is a harder year to get paid for salting. People think that just because it hasn't snowed much, that they should have to pay a lower percentage for salting also.

I stand by my original comment: I would make them aware in writing that you will comply with their request, but cannot be held responsible for icy conditions outside of the parameters they have specified.


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1467202 said:


> .....got a call today about a grub infested lawn in one of our Condos :realmad::laughing:


Tell them you would be happy to spread nematodes on the infested lawn. Just remember which cooler has your lunch in it and which has the nematodes in it.



CGM Inc.;1467249 said:


> WIX  only the best!


Same as napa gold


----------



## cet

I'm not the only contractor working for them. We all got the same email.

I see your points but I'm sure I don't have any liability issues.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Nice*



Neige;1467374 said:


> You are a very wise man, there should always be some give and take. 40 saltings sounds like you did all right this year. 18 years with the same account, some great relations there. :salute:


Nice contract, wise man once said.... "never bite the hand that feeds you" but I would put concerns regarding public liability in writing on your letter head and send it registered to them just to help cover your butt.... or perhaps have them posts some signs.....lol

Sounds like you had a great winter..... Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## cet

A normal winter is 34-36 salts. I have most of my work on an all in contract. I have been around long enough to know the good years come with the bad. We average 16-18 plows and I had 2 years in a row with 21 and 23 plows. 

Yes this year was better then last year but who knows what next year will bring. There are so many fixed costs that a couple of extra salts isn't going to let me retire.


----------



## snowplowchick

Plus 20-21 C on Thursday. Still don't believe me that spring is here?


----------



## cet

snowplowchick;1467409 said:


> Plus 20-21 C on Thursday. Still don't believe me that spring is here?


There must be golf courses open your way.

Time to book a Tee time.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1467408 said:


> A normal winter is 34-36 salts. I have most of my work on an all in contract. I have been around long enough to know the good years come with the bad. We average 16-18 plows and I had 2 years in a row with 21 and 23 plows.
> 
> Yes this year was better then last year but who knows what next year will bring. There are so many fixed costs that a couple of extra salts isn't going to let me retire.


And at your age retirement must be something you think about daily.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1467412 said:


> And at your age retirement must be something you think about daily.


Every day during the winter.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Didn't they have Freedom 55 when you were younger....?


----------



## Triple L

Any now its freedom 45 LOL ya right!


----------



## edgeair

cet;1467399 said:


> I'm not the only contractor working for them. We all got the same email.
> 
> I see your points but I'm sure I don't have any liability issues.


They don't have you hold them "harmless" or whatever wording they choose in their detailed contracts? That would surprise me as most of the bigger contracts put us contractors on first defence if there is a liability issue.

It can't hurt to "acknowledge" their email in writing and put forth a concern, however small it might be. That way you are acknowledging they are the ones to alter the terms. In the mean time, I would run the contract past a litigation lawyer and make double sure you are not liable should something happen.

In your years of dealing with them, have they done this type of thing in the past?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1467416 said:


> Didn't they have Freedom 55 when you were younger....?


The only Freedom I remember is when I was single. :laughing:


----------



## edgeair

cet;1467426 said:


> The only Freedom I remember is when I was single. :laughing:


+1 on that


----------



## cet

edgeair;1467425 said:


> They don't have you hold them "harmless" or whatever wording they choose in their detailed contracts? That would surprise me as most of the bigger contracts put us contractors on first defence if there is a liability issue.


You can only be held harmless within the specs of the contract.

8 years ago the Public Board's contract read no plowing or salting until there was 2.5 cm of snow. The very first snowfall was 1cm. I had 5 car accidents and 1 slip and fall at 1 of my schools. The slip and fall was one of the parents coming to look at the damage their son had caused to the car. Didn't hear a word from anyone. They went 5 years with that contract until they changed it 2 years ago to zero tolerance. We still don't plow playgrounds for them and people have learned it's winter and things happen.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1467426 said:


> The only Freedom I remember is when I was single. :laughing:


Haha! :laughing:

The email usually constitutes a legal addendum to the contract (in most of the contracts I've read.) Never hurts to follow up with a polite message reminding them of their exposure to liability as a result of the change.


----------



## edgeair

cet;1467430 said:


> You can only be held harmless within the specs of the contract.


Yes exactly. As long as it was clear in their email that they are altering the specs of the contract away from zero tolerance and willing to accept that, then you are correct.

Then it just becomes an issue of them changing your ability to make money and retire early. As we all know in this business, the reason we do snow and ice is so that we can retire earlier ........ :laughing:

Sorry, just about choked as I said that.


----------



## edgeair

Mr.Markus;1467431 said:


> Haha! :laughing:
> 
> The email usually constitutes a legal addendum to the contract (in most of the contracts I've read.) Never hurts to follow up with a polite message reminding them of their exposure to liability as a result of the change.


As long as it falls within the parameters of the contract or both parties agree to the amendment. In this case, likely not worth arguing about it, although if that were done this year with all the freeze thaw and lack of snow, I'm sure the board would have a few lawsuits on their hands which cost a whole lot more than a few tons of salt.

In this business, we have to educate most people as to exposure to liability. I think it would be remiss to NOT remind them of the liability exposure. I think the powers that be that originally changed the contract to zero tolerance had a better grasp on the liability issues they were exposed to. This change sounds like it is coming from the treasury department and not necessarily from legal.


----------



## cet

I will send the email. I was going to send it yesterday but never got to it. I went this morning to see how my high school looked. I was out and it was on my way. It is rented out every Saturday and today the gates were locked. I'm thinking with March break and the forecast they wanted to save some money.


----------



## edgeair

cet;1467440 said:


> I will send the email. I was going to send it yesterday but never got to it. I went this morning to see how my high school looked. I was out and it was on my way. It is rented out every Saturday and today the gates were locked. I'm thinking with March break and the forecast* they wanted to save some money*.


Yep, thats exactly it. A knee jerk reaction to the salt bill they got last month would be my guess


----------



## cet

edgeair;1467441 said:


> Yep, thats exactly it. A knee jerk reaction to the salt bill they got last month would be my guess


I bill every Monday morning for the previous week and I get direct deposits every 14 days. At most they are 30 days behind. They do their best to keep us current and for that they deserve credit.


----------



## edgeair

cet;1467443 said:


> I bill every Monday morning for the previous week and I get direct deposits every 14 days. At most they are 30 days behind. They do their best to keep us current and for that they deserve credit.


Yeah, it always seems better to send in more frequent bills. They likely saw the total for the year figure and based the decision on that.

I have a plumber that still hasn't billed me as a sub for a job I did on a commercial building last April. I'm guessing it will be around $20K. In turn, I have been unable to bill the land owner for that part of the job and the final draw. Very frustrating. The same guy complains to me about how he is serving papers on people who haven't paid him. Its no wonder when they get a bill a year later - who can remember the specifics of a job that much later. Glad I kept good notes on this job as I am sure I'll hear about it from the owner when he does get the bill.

So there is the other extreme :laughing:

Any ideas from anybody out there what I could do in this situation to help save at least my face in this with the building owner? I should add that I have asked this plumber for a bill at least a 1/2 dozen times.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I got a call from an old age home I do that I was sure was a direct result of their salt bill. When I stopped in the next day, they handed me a check and informed me of an expansion they're planning this summer that will remove alot of grass and add some landscaping to their budget. I thought it was a nice heads up. Most managers just expect me to adapt as stuff happens.Thumbs Up


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1467445 said:


> I got a call from an old age home I do that I was sure was a direct result of their salt bill. When I stopped in the next day, they handed me a check and informed me of an expansion they're planning this summer that will remove alot of grass and add some landscaping to their budget. I thought it was a nice heads up. Most managers just expect me to adapt as stuff happens.Thumbs Up


It sure makes life easier working for people that are organized.


----------



## grandview

Mr.Markus;1467445 said:


> I got a call from an old age home I do that I was sure was a direct result of their salt bill. When I stopped in the next day, they handed me a check and informed me of an expansion they're planning this summer that will remove alot of grass and add some landscaping to their budget. I thought it was a nice heads up. Most managers just expect me to adapt as stuff happens.Thumbs Up


I thought maybe the gave you less money. Kind of like when the bill is submitted to the insurance company but they only give you so much and you suck up the rest.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Back in the days when I took my AZ....


----------



## adamhumberview

picked up this little hot rod at the auction on thursday.. will fit in perfectly to our downtown operation... so hard to manuver a tri-axle down a lane way some times..

thinking of building a roll off salter for this.. suggestions?


----------



## adamhumberview

19ft roll off rails by the way...


----------



## CGM Inc.

adamhumberview;1467491 said:


> 19ft roll off rails by the way...


Very nice unit!


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1467492 said:


> Very nice unit!


I thought saying nice GM was ingrained in your blood and you could never do that LOL


----------



## musclecarboy

adamhumberview;1467490 said:


> picked up this little hot rod at the auction on thursday.. will fit in perfectly to our downtown operation... so hard to manuver a tri-axle down a lane way some times..
> 
> thinking of building a roll off salter for this.. suggestions?


Very nice. How much did it run you? 36k GVW?


----------



## edgeair

adamhumberview;1467490 said:


> picked up this little hot rod at the auction on thursday.. will fit in perfectly to our downtown operation... so hard to manuver a tri-axle down a lane way some times..
> 
> thinking of building a roll off salter for this.. suggestions?


I likey


----------



## doberman

Thanks for the info on the hot sauces Midtown. I will stop by next week and tell them you told me.


----------



## schrader

Got to love this weather, not every day you get a chance to spread 75 yards of beach sand on march break, nice start to the landscape season I hope.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1467495 said:


> I thought saying nice GM was ingrained in your blood and you could never do that LOL


I really don't have an issue with GM's....personally I just will never drive or own one.
Same bag different flavor.


----------



## snowplowchick

CGM Inc.;1467481 said:


> Back in the days when I took my AZ....


What country are those signs from, I don't recognize half of them.


----------



## Grassman09

schrader;1467543 said:


> Got to love this weather, not every day you get a chance to spread 75 yards of beach sand on march break, nice start to the landscape season I hope.


Was that on the parking lot at blue mountain this morning? lol..


----------



## Triple L

Wow I'm glad sooo many people look up to me and find me inspirational enough to quote me.... 

Rust consumes iron and envy consumes itself.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1467607 said:


> Wow I'm glad sooo many people look up to me and find me inspirational enough to quote me....
> 
> Rust consumes iron and envy consumes itself.


You seem to have lots of fans. LOL


----------



## Alpha Property

These are pictures from spreading the other day when it was actual cold. We went 5am till about 3, and then 6 in the evening until 9am the following day, then it warmed up and we lost the frost in the ground. I didn't seam to get any good pictures of the new tractor and spreader. The red spreader is a 20 ton, the new one is a 35 ton.


----------



## Alpha Property




----------



## forbidden

Grassman09;1466374 said:


> Guess that kind of thru a monkey wrench into your plans on coming to Ontario?


Yes this threw a wrench into making to Ontario so I went to Billings Montana instead as it is a 8 hour drive. What should have been an easy haul on the return trip turned into 10 hours at the border clearing customs. Seems the purchaser lied about how much he paid for a Dodge Viper, undervalued it by $12000 to save $600.00 in tax. He said he paid $30k for it. Customs officer called BS and went right to his bank and found the info. His bank transfer was for $42000. The customs officer told him to get new paperwork for clearing customs with the right value this time or it would be seized next time. Add a $525.00 penalty from me, the $600 he had to pay in GST that he tried to save and a $2000 fine that all must be paid before I can continue with my haul.

Don't try and be sneaky coming across the border, it will catch up with you. Cost this guy $3125 to try and save $600. Had this been him hauling his own cargo across, they would have seized the truck, trailer and all contents, arrested him and he would have had criminal charges as well. Not worth it to cheat the govt when it comes to crossing the border.

Next trip, who knows. Time for a more fuel efficient truck, getting 420km to the tank in my 08F350 diesel when loaded. I like my Fords as we have 5 of them but am going to go look at a Dodge tomorrow and then order the one that I like, either a F450 or a Dodge 4500.


----------



## Mr.Markus

snowplowchick;1467571 said:


> What country are those signs from, I don't recognize half of them.


Safety Data Sheet.


----------



## Alpha Property

http://www.crankyape.com/default.asp?pg=DispSingleItem&ItemNumber=32340


----------



## Mike_PS

let's refrain from the derrogatory comments towards one another please

thanks :waving:


----------



## greywynd

Tsk, tsk, are you folks not playing nice again?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Beautiful day everybody, I appreciate each and every one of you.


----------



## greywynd

R.G.PEEL;1467838 said:


> Beautiful day everybody, I appreciate each and every one of you.


Sounds like someone is looking for a group hug. Jon and Tom will look after that for you.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*You too...*



R.G.PEEL;1467838 said:


> Beautiful day everybody, I appreciate each and every one of you.


You too...Thumbs Up:Thumbs Up

Guess FB is not the only forum with cops.....


----------



## SHAWZER

tymusic took off my 9.2 v blade, again ! un pluged my loaders, again ! what to do now ??  prsport


----------



## B&E snowplowing

Put a fork in it, I think another season is done ......


----------



## greywynd

I'd like to think it's done, but until another 4 weeks are passed, I won't put $$$ on it. Friday night driving home there was a stretch that was almost complete whiteouts and enough snow on the road that the plows were out. Sure I'm going to enjoy the great weather like most, but to say winter is over? I won't go that far yet. Bancroft (an hour north of me) still has about two feet on the ground.


----------



## ff1221

greywynd;1467895 said:


> I'd like to think it's done, but until another 4 weeks are passed, I won't put $$$ on it. Friday night driving home there was a stretch that was almost complete whiteouts and enough snow on the road that the plows were out. Sure I'm going to enjoy the great weather like most, but to say winter is over? I won't go that far yet. Bancroft (an hour north of me) still has about two feet on the ground.


That's the most they've had all year, even they had a lousy winter. As long as it's all gone up there by the end of April, we're heading up for the Dungannon Mud Bog!


----------



## Alpha Property

k so i'm looking to get an employee a phone this year, I'm going to switch from my iphone back to blackberry I think, so that way both phones can use bbm. Is there any easy way to use GPS tracking on that phone so at the end of the day I can see where my phone/truck went?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Alpha Property;1467952 said:


> k so i'm looking to get an employee a phone this year, I'm going to switch from my iphone back to blackberry I think, so that way both phones can use bbm. Is there any easy way to use GPS tracking on that phone so at the end of the day I can see where my phone/truck went?


Keep the iphone and get the findmyfriends ifriends app


----------



## Alpha Property

how well does that really work? I've never tried it but I see mixed reviews for it. And there is still nothing as good as BBM for iphones eh?


----------



## JD Dave

Alpha Property;1467979 said:


> how well does that really work? I've never tried it but I see mixed reviews for it. And there is still nothing as good as BBM for iphones eh?


What's wrong with texting? I personally don't miss BBM at all.


----------



## Alpha Property

i have a little problem with the guy "not getting my msg" now in the off season when I'm trying to plan things, or a couple days before an expected snow storm. I'm hoping a company supplied phone with BBM so i can see for sure that the message was received and or read may help to get quicker responses from him.


----------



## goel

Alpha Property;1467986 said:


> i have a little problem with the guy "not getting my msg" now in the off season when I'm trying to plan things, or a couple days before an expected snow storm. I'm hoping a company supplied phone with BBM so i can see for sure that the message was received and or read may help to get quicker responses from him.


Sounds like it's not a phone problem, but a user problem.

Not sure a blackberry with BBM can solve that. Yea, it's nice to see recieved and read on bbm but those only show up if the "guy" looks at it.

Might be easier to get a new "guy". All of my guys watch the weather and expect a call or a message a day before a storm. I regularly hear "I have been expecting your call/message" when we talk.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

If your running the latest iPhone update iPhone to iPhone is free and also it confirms the send and read feature but the user has to have that option available.


----------



## edgeair

MIDTOWNPC;1467990 said:


> If your running the latest iPhone update iPhone to iPhone is free and also it confirms the send and read feature but the user has to have that option available.


Yeah, iMessage does the same thing as BBM basically.


----------



## grandview

Lake is wide open at the Buffalo harbor. Usually at this time it's packed with ice. And it wasn't even that bad outside for a walk there.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Our latest addition in equipment 
Price was to good to not take it at 0$ 

15HP Kubota diesel, tiller, tree auger, grader and mower deck!
Runs like a charm!!!
If anyone wants the deck it is free to take. Let me know b4 scrap Guy takes it.


----------



## Triple L

I'll take it


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I use to have a b6100e with a full cab
They run forever. Mine had different tires


----------



## Grassman09

SHAWZER;1467892 said:


> tymusic took off my 9.2 v blade, again ! un pluged my loaders, again ! what to do now ??  prsport


Wash with Krown MR 35, Wash again, Wax with slick mist then fluid Film the crap out of everything.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

friend of mines sweeper attachment for bobcat $2500

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...ment-bobcat-bucket-sweeper-W0QQAdIdZ362221602

Roseneath is just north of Cobourg.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1468070 said:


> I'll take it


ok, i pull it aside. could have delivered it yesterday.


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1468083 said:


> ok, i pull it aside. could have delivered it yesterday.


I'll pick it up sometime during the week, thanks


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1468087 said:


> I'll pick it up sometime during the week, thanks


selling on Kijiji


----------



## Triple L

Ok so now your selling it? Or?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1468103 said:


> Ok so now your selling it? Or?


Nope....you do! I stand to my word.
It is in rough shape, don't think the old owner ownes a grease gun or FF :laughing:


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1468108 said:


> Nope....you do! I stand to my word.
> It is in rough shape, don't think the old owner ownes a grease gun or FF :laughing:


I don't plan on selling it don't worry, I'll end up doing something with it or parts of it lol


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1468080 said:


> friend of mines sweeper attachment for bobcat $2500
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...ment-bobcat-bucket-sweeper-W0QQAdIdZ362221602
> 
> Roseneath is just north of Cobourg.


Think he'll take 2k for it?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1468153 said:


> Think he'll take 2k for it?


want me to get it for you?


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1468065 said:


> Our latest addition in equipment
> Price was to good to not take it at 0$
> 
> 15HP Kubota diesel, tiller, tree auger, grader and mower deck!
> Runs like a charm!!!
> If anyone wants the deck it is free to take. Let me know b4 scrap Guy takes it.


That tractor looks really clean for its age.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1468156 said:


> want me to get it for you?


If its not all bent up and works I will buy it for 2k. I'm on my phone so the pictures are hard to tell. Since he's a friend of yours I trust it works. I need a reason to come see your place anyways.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Ill give him a shout.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

He is going to drop it off at my place tomorrow and consider it yours for $2k
he said its not banged up and everything is good he just doesnt have any use for it

Let me know when you want to come and get it. I can load it or if you want to get creative I could bring it with me on a thurs if you want to armstrong it from pickup to pickup or dump from my trailer to yours.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1468161 said:


> He is going to drop it off at my place tomorrow and consider it yours for $2k
> he said its not banged up and everything is good he just doesnt have any use for it
> 
> Let me know when you want to come and get it. I can load it or if you want to get creative I could bring it with me on a thurs if you want to armstrong it from pickup to pickup or dump from my trailer to yours.


OK I'll probably just come out to your hillbilly town. Want to see how the other half lives. I'm guessing this is a cash deal?


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1468164 said:


> OK I'll probably just come out to your hillbilly town. Want to see how the other half lives. I'm guessing this is a cash deal?


I thought Farmers only dealt in cash.

I started a bathroom reno today and still no snow in the forecast, that has to be a first. I have until April 20 to get it done.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1468167 said:


> I thought Farmers only dealt in cash.
> 
> I started a bathroom reno today and still no snow in the forecast, that has to be a first. I have until April 20 to get it done.


I wish, your the one with the big fat wallet every time i see you.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1468167 said:


> I thought Farmers only dealt in cash.
> 
> I started a bathroom reno today and still no snow in the forecast, that has to be a first. I have until April 20 to get it done.


is this your own bathroom your renovating?


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1468171 said:


> I wish, your the one with the big fat wallet every time i see you.


But I carry my cash in my front pocket and that isn't enough to make a dent.

I only have a wallet to play the credit card game.

No not my bathroom. One of the guys I golf with. He left for South Africa Jan. 1 and returns early May. After this winter he most likely thinks I have all ready done it. :laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

someone should buy this spreader its a good deal

I already have 2 otherwise I would.

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...tern-tornado-salter-sander-W0QQAdIdZ362593587

markus you should be all over that


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Business profile*

Building my Business Profile.... Thumbs Up


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1468205 said:


> someone should buy this spreader its a good deal
> 
> I already have 2 otherwise I would.
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...tern-tornado-salter-sander-W0QQAdIdZ362593587
> 
> markus you should be all over that


I think those are kinda Mickey mouse salters, good deal though. I think the snow ex ones are good electrics. I hear the 2.25yd salt dogg is pretty solid too because it's pickup size but built heavy.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

musclecarboy;1468239 said:


> I think those are kinda Mickey mouse salters, good deal though. I think the snow ex ones are good electrics. I hear the 2.25yd salt dogg is pretty solid too because it's pickup size but built heavy.


My Minnie mouse has spread about 200 tonnes of salt sand and Mickey has spread about 300 tonnes. If the motor wasn't warranties then it will have to be replaced otherwise the belt drive keeps going and going and going. I tightened my belt this year for the first time. I also like it cause you can remove the spinner and still move a trailer


----------



## Triple L

You can remove the spinner on the snowex and the salt doggs very easily too...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I didn't know that.


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1468246 said:


> My Minnie mouse has spread about 200 tonnes of salt sand and Mickey has spread about 300 tonnes. If the motor wasn't warranties then it will have to be replaced otherwise the belt drive keeps going and going and going. I tightened my belt this year for the first time. I also like it cause you can remove the spinner and still move a trailer


Wow that's fantastic actually. I know 2 people that bought one and the one guy has steady problems then returned it, other guy had to change the motor a couple times and the controller.


----------



## Alpha Property

the salt dogg ones look super easy, just 2 spring loaded pins


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mines a 2007, it steadily does about 100 tonne a season...I replaced the motor once, western actually took care of it out of warrantee for me in 2010. Very little to go wrong with them, and the conveyor is great for aggregate too LOL.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1468251 said:


> I didn't know that.


I snowex is just pull out 1 rod and the entire spinner assembly comes off... Can't get much easier then that


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1468270 said:


> I snowex is just pull out 1 rod and the entire spinner assembly comes off... Can't get much easier then that


Guys don't argue with Chad. Please and thank you.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Guess I'll offer him $1700 you guys convinced me.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Alpha Property;1468259 said:


> the salt dogg ones look super easy, just 2 spring loaded pins


They are actually super, super, super easy!
2 spring loaded pins that stay on the body, no parts to be removed, etc.
All Stainless Steel too!

If you ever had an auger style spreader you will appreciate the even spread pattern over a chain as well! Continuous material flow........which you do not have with a chain.

Plastic body and stainless always looks maintained not like the rusty yellow ones.....rust eats iron!


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1468276 said:


> Guess I'll offer him $1700 you guys convinced me.


What your trying to buy Pluto now?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1468282 said:


> What your trying to buy Pluto now?


I need to spread more sand so that I have more to sweep up considering I have two sweepers now. Lol

You want to own this too. Lol


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1468278 said:


> They are actually super, super, super easy!
> 2 spring loaded pins that stay on the body, no parts to be removed, etc.
> All Stainless Steel too!
> 
> If you ever had an auger style spreader you will appreciate the even spread pattern over a chain as well! Continuous material flow........which you do not have with a chain.
> 
> Plastic body and stainless always looks maintained not like the rusty yellow ones.....rust eats iron!


Auger style sucks for sand tho... Atleast the snowex's do...

I think my next salter is gonna be chain driven...


----------



## grandview

Looks like no lots checks tonight for you guys, being it's 62 out now.


----------



## ff1221

Had a nice heavy rain last night, shoulda washed most of the salt and sand residue away!


----------



## Alpha Property

i'm hopping it rinsed most of the mud off of my truck and driveway overnight, I havn't looked out the front yard yet


----------



## Triple L

It did a fine job on my truck... We were at the dump yesterday and holy was the mud deep! It was scraping the running boards and its a whole lot cleaner now then when we left there haha

They gotta tow 50 trucks a day out of there... It was pathethic


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1468353 said:


> It did a fine job on my truck... We were at the dump yesterday and holy was the mud deep! It was scraping the running boards and its a whole lot cleaner now then when we left there haha
> 
> They gotta tow 50 trucks a day out of there... It was pathethic


Yep, sounds like a typical landfill, guess we would be asking for to much if we asked for paved roads to the hole.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1468353 said:


> It did a fine job on my truck... We were at the dump yesterday and holy was the mud deep! It was scraping the running boards and its a whole lot cleaner now then when we left there haha
> 
> They gotta tow 50 trucks a day out of there... It was pathethic


Our back roads are like that now, weight limits usually start March 1, the way this winter went they should've started in Nov. 
Our dump is paved...


----------



## Alpha Property

most of our dump is paved also


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1468362 said:


> Our back roads are like that now, weight limits usually start March 1, the way this winter went they should've started in Nov.
> Our dump is paved...


I was on the 5th line north of 24 and I had to almost put the truck in 4wd to make it up the hill by the church. I should have never washed my truck before going up there. :realmad:


----------



## Mr.Markus

If you didn't pray for snow so much you wouldn't have a reason to be up there.


----------



## GMC Driver

Anyone looking for a trailer? They aren't aluminum, but are maintained.

Open to reasonable offers:

http://stcatharines.kijiji.ca/c-car...ilers-18-Landscape-Trailer-W0QQAdIdZ362537499

http://stcatharines.kijiji.ca/c-car...on-Deck-over-Float-Trailer-W0QQAdIdZ362543337


----------



## Triple L

Both look like nice trailers for fair prices! Good luck with the sale...

I should add, both snowblowers are sold along with my aluminum float... Thanks guys


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I've created a monster..... The job we're doing at my parents' house has grown substantially. It has gone from 2 small retaining walls (50 ton) to 120 ton of armour stone, 50 tons of 4" jumbo flag/7" step material, 800 sq ft of interlock, a 28' steel framed suspended bridge with ipe deck boards, large stone outdoor fireplace, and a whole new lawn. I think my dad wants me to stop making suggestions to my mom though lol. Got 2 more jobs signed up today, so very very happy. That makes 6, possibly 7, jobs before spring "starts". Beats the pants off of snowplowing only like I expected for March!! 

On an equipment note, we got our new grapple for the mini ex which is proving very handy. We get our new (to me) bobcat at the end of the month. 2010 S185 2 spd. loaded. Just gotta put a kicka$$ stereo in it and ready to work. If anybody has any jobs where they want to sub out the digging or grading, we have more capacity to fill now.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

So that's 3 bobcats now grant. Holy smokers
Will Durham east bobcat be holding the wedding


----------



## R.G.PEEL

No, but they'd better buy some tickets for my stag!!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Wow did it get cold....sitting at -2 at my place!


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1468529 said:


> No, but they'd better buy some tickets for my stag!!!


I hope they don't think it's weird when your wife is the entertainment.


----------



## orenlasko

*Western Tornado 2 Salter for Sale*

Hi Guys & Gals.

If anyone is interested, I am selling my Western Tornado 2. Its the 7 foot model. This year was its third season. It has served me well, but i would like to move on to something different. It has had all the updates last year, and is in very good condition. I am asking $3600 for it. I will try to put up a picture. Let me know. you can email me at [email protected] or pm me.

Cheers


----------



## DeVries

CGM Inc.;1468619 said:


> Wow did it get cold....sitting at -2 at my place!


28 and sunny here. Just had a great first round of golf in this year.


----------



## Triple L

Well Al your trucks are defentially hard to miss... Just seen one chillin at the scotiabank... Maybe you seen myn across the street haha


----------



## doberman

Took the salter off yesterday. Would normally call that a premature decision but man, the long range forecast is crazy warm. It can always go back on in 30 minutes if necessary. I wanted to see spring come but wow, just going to be relying on seasonal funds for the next month I guess. Would have liked to see a few more salts.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JD Dave;1468644 said:


> I hope they don't think it's weird when your wife is the entertainment.


That's not a half bad idea! I should ask her. We'd sell more tickets! There's no doubt I could put the profits to good use. We're doing half the wedding on trade for construction services, and its STILL expensive for a 10 hour party.

I'd like to just do it college style. 1500$ worth of booze, a beerpong table, some girls with terrible morals, and its a success. Lily says that's not classy enough.


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1468721 said:


> That's not a half bad idea! I should ask her. We'd sell more tickets! There's no doubt I could put the profits to good use. We're doing half the wedding on trade for construction services, and its STILL expensive for a 10 hour party.
> 
> I'd like to just do it college style. 1500$ worth of booze, a beerpong table, some girls with terrible morals, and its a success. Lily says that's not classy enough.


We know she's the settler.........


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Missed ya*



Triple L;1468684 said:


> Well Al your trucks are defentially hard to miss... Just seen one chillin at the scotiabank... Maybe you seen myn across the street haha


Hey Chad, thanks....they make great mobile bill boards... must have been the wife paying the next installment of the taxes...

I was out doing the real work, getting equipment ready to roll for next week... spring clean ups.... looking for a new Toro batwing  looks like I just picked up another 4 factories and about 55 acres more to cut a week........ time to grow bigger again Thumbs UpThumbs Up

Hows Kitchener Tractor to deal with ??? do you buy anything from them. ??? they are the closest Toro commercial dealer....


----------



## Mr.Markus

One of the farmers up here has a drainage problem and every year the snow geese come in for a few days on there annual pilgramage. I've heard about them but not seen them yet but this year they stayed a little longer and I finally got some pics.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Nice*



Mr.Markus;1468741 said:


> One of the farmers up here has a drainage problem and every year the snow geese come in for a few days on there annual pilgramage. I've heard about them but not seen them yet but this year they stayed a little longer and I finally got some pics.


Could be the same flock I saw headed north the other day, easy to spot a flock of white geese...

sorry no pics....


----------



## pusher21

Does anyone know where to get those adjusment rings for catch basins?


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1468741 said:


> One of the farmers up here has a drainage problem and every year the snow geese come in for a few days on there annual pilgramage. I've heard about them but not seen them yet but this year they stayed a little longer and I finally got some pics.


Is that on Trafalgar just south of the Marsville Side Road?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

pusher21;1468782 said:


> Does anyone know where to get those adjusment rings for catch basins?


FSI-Tomken Road, just north of Derry on the East Side.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Proof of Spring*

Proof that spring is right around the corner.... Thumbs Up


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1468739 said:


> Hey Chad, thanks....they make great mobile bill boards... must have been the wife paying the next installment of the taxes...
> 
> I was out doing the real work, getting equipment ready to roll for next week... spring clean ups.... looking for a new Toro batwing  looks like I just picked up another 4 factories and about 55 acres more to cut a week........ time to grow bigger again Thumbs UpThumbs Up
> 
> Hows Kitchener Tractor to deal with ??? do you buy anything from them. ??? they are the closest Toro commercial dealer....


I don't think they sell or stock very much toro stuff, they have an open house coming up on the 20th or 22nd, ride and drive... They're good guys... Nothing like Mark from Nestech but if Mark dosent sell it Kitchener tractor would be my second place I'd go... Marks the man, Kitchener tractor is good for my Stihl stuff, premier for deere and battlefield for cat and you got a winning combination haha... If only Mark could get his hands on a Stihl dealership


----------



## greywynd

pusher21;1468782 said:


> Does anyone know where to get those adjusment rings for catch basins?


Wilkinson Precast http://www.wilkinsonheavyprecast.com/ in Dundas has them.


----------



## JD Dave

Some one should buy the BVR.  http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...ASE-CATERPILLAR-JOHN-DEERE-W0QQAdIdZ352089103


----------



## R.G.PEEL

For the modu-locks, it depends where you are. Cedar infrastructure stocks them. Crowle stocks them. Brooklyn concrete stocks them. Munro, anchor, etc.... Where do you need to get them for?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

For the modu-locks, it depends where you are. Cedar infrastructure stocks them. Crowle stocks them. Brooklyn concrete stocks them. Munro, anchor, etc.... Where do you need to get them for?

I'm gonna cancel the order for my new bobcat and buy the bvr instead. One kijiji search for "bobcat" brought up an ad for that that said "way better than bobcat".


----------



## Alpha Property

StratfordPusher;1468822 said:


> Proof that spring is right around the corner.... Thumbs Up


you can tell spring is almost here when I wake up in the morning and theres only one new thread in the picture section to look at and less than 5 new posts in this thread.

I put the summer tires on my gf's car and one of her friend's cars yesterday, I have the snow tires coming off my truck today and a set of 33's going on this afternoon. My walker will be ready to go to day, JD walk behind is ready, aerator's ready, just pulled out my dethatcher and roller yesterday.... go my summer help handing out door hangers. Rack and sideboards go back on the dump box on Saturday.

I found a cheap place on line to get vent visor's for your trucks if anyone's interested, I ordered a set, they should be in today or tomorrow www.truckchamp.com


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1468813 said:


> Is that on Trafalgar just south of the Marsville Side Road?


South of Fergus.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

*APWA Snow Conference*

Is anyone else going to the APWA Snow Conference in Milwaukee at the end of April?


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1468858 said:


> Some one should buy the BVR.  http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...ASE-CATERPILLAR-JOHN-DEERE-W0QQAdIdZ352089103


Has also like 20 Ryan Aerators for sale...servicemaster or so????


----------



## Alpha Property

I got the 33's on the truck today, I had to cut about a fingers width off the very bottom of the passenger side, drivers side cleared ok.
Goin to Niagara Falls NY tonight to pick up my vent visors, Tow mirrors are back ordered till next week, and new Extreme Trimmer racks should be arriving Monday. March is an expensive month with no snow backing it.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Alpha Property;1468997 said:


> I got the 33's on the truck today, I had to cut about a fingers width off the very bottom of the passenger side, drivers side cleared ok.
> Goin to Niagara Falls NY tonight to pick up my vent visors, Tow mirrors are back ordered till next week, and new Extreme Trimmer racks should be arriving Monday. March is an expensive month with no snow backing it.


Nice Tires!... I got my truck back from the body shop yesterday.....


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1468239 said:


> I think those are kinda Mickey mouse salters, good deal though. I think the snow ex ones are good electrics. I hear the 2.25yd salt dogg is pretty solid too because it's pickup size but built heavy.


About 700+lbs heavy.

I'll tell you they are heavy enough to dent the box floor a lil in the new fords. Should have put a sheet of plywood under it. I like this new saltdogg thou allot more then the 2yd'r I have in my other truck. I was going to get the new airflo electric chain drive glad I didn't.



Alpha Property;1468997 said:


> I got the 33's on the truck today, I had to cut about a fingers width off the very bottom of the passenger side, drivers side cleared ok.
> Goin to Niagara Falls NY tonight to pick up my vent visors, Tow mirrors are back ordered till next week, and new Extreme Trimmer racks should be arriving Monday. March is an expensive month with no snow backing it.


Nice tires you will love them and hate them. Love them because of the looks hate them because they slow the truck down if you tow heavy and will wear fast. We prob passed each other tonite I was leaving Niagara falls NY around 7:30pm with some goodies of my own. Looks like rusting front GM bumpers is common mine is rusting in the same spot.


----------



## Triple L

Anyone else's body still doing site checks LOL

Worst part about spring is getting winter out of your system...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahaha,

I only realized on Wednesday that we were still doing full drivearounds. I still told the driver to get up and check WN and radar and temps, but no need when the low is 11.

Anyone get hail? Lots of thunder!


----------



## Mr.Markus

The work is rolling in now, " Can you have it done by April 1st....?" 
-"I hope so....then you can pay me to do it again by the 15th...!" Thumbs Up

My sping is starting slow....I picked up a bug somewhere and just can't shake it...it's been a whole week...I never get sick.Glad I didn't plan a trip for break.


----------



## greywynd

Jon, hail? Shouldn't you salted? After all, it is just large ice pellets! 

Sounds like Peterborough had some flooding again last night. Guess I'll find out when I get home tonight.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1469142 said:


> hahaha,
> 
> I only realized on Wednesday that we were still doing full drivearounds. I still told the driver to get up and check WN and radar and temps, but no need when the low is 11.
> 
> Anyone get hail? Lots of thunder!


And none of your guys worked that out either. 

I'm sure they slept right through the night


----------



## ff1221

Got cloudy here mid afternoon, but storms failed to materialize here, ran out of steam over the lake so all in all it was just a nice day here


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

GPS my friend, its only one guy for the week. I think he wanted to us it as an excuse to not start spring clean ups! Haha


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

A lady just parked in our plaza and after she went into another shop her car rolled back and hit three brand new enterprise rent all cars that were booked to go out. She comes out and thinks someone stole her car to only find out its not stolen then to realize she smucked up three new cars. Would have been better if it was stolen. I normally park where one of the cars got hit but had a trailer so parked else where. Lol.


----------



## snowplowchick

Close call midtown, everything happens for a reason! Lol

Was just in Cambridge. Why on earth are there still snow contractors driving around with plows and salters? I saw three different trucks driving on Hespeler. Wishful thinking? Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1469227 said:


> A lady just parked in our plaza and after she went into another shop her car rolled back and hit three brand new enterprise rent all cars that were booked to go out. She comes out and thinks someone stole her car to only find out its not stolen then to realize she smucked up three new cars. Would have been better if it was stolen. I normally park where one of the cars got hit but had a trailer so parked else where. Lol.


That horseshoe has gotta stink by now......LOL.


----------



## JD Dave

Well I trained this bird to fly in people vehicles and crap on their dash. Bird paid for his keep today. Lol


----------



## JD Dave

And Markus you'll be pleased to know brother Chad lost in credit card roulette today. Thanks Chad nothing tastes better then a free meal.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

says the guy who bought me lunch yesterday. 





And tried to leave with a free sweeper

Hahahah


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1469257 said:


> says the guy who bought me lunch yesterday.
> 
> And tried to leave with a free sweeper
> 
> Hahahah


Tried is the key word. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

I hope Chad doesn't have to sell off anymore equipment. I think the bird story needs elaborating....


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Nuts*



snowplowchick;1469237 said:


> Close call midtown, everything happens for a reason! Lol
> 
> Was just in Cambridge. Why on earth are there still snow contractors driving around with plows and salters? I saw three different trucks driving on Hespeler. Wishful thinking? Lol


Never seen so many as today, had my Chally out for a run to KW to go equipment shopping
and counted 6 with plows still on, was only in KW a couple of hours.... ..


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Season full already*

With all the down time this winter I was able to get my butt in gear early and got the jump on lining up new contract work.....

Landed and signed just over 100k in new seasonal business contracts this week for the 2012 Summer & Winter seasons which means we are almost fully booked for next winter already.... bonus... I get to hire another employee, buy another 125hp tractor and another Horst blade  and a large area batwing mower... 

Have one additional tender closing next Tuesday and it looks like we are low bidder on that one as well, if we get it signed it is close to another 50k a year for grass and snow....

Have a meeting with the Horst engineering and sales guys next week, I gave them some ideas for a new rear tractor blade and looks like it will be moving forward onto the drawing board stage and then a prototype by late summer if all goes well. ... if it works out as it should it will put an Ebling tractor blade to shame...

Life is good , retirement plan is on track  spring has sprung....


----------



## CGM Inc.

We still have plows on our trucks that are not daily driven and as well the salters in the dump trucks


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Chad*



Mr.Markus;1469260 said:


> I hope Chad doesn't have to sell off anymore equipment. I think the bird story needs elaborating....


Think Chad is saving up for this: http://www.dragzine.com/news/new-pr...legal-diesel-water-injection-system-from-aem/


----------



## G.Landscape

I have seen a good number of plows....must be a KW thing, didn't see any in Toronto this afternoon. Actually saw a guys in KW with his plow and 3 blowers in the back.


----------



## schrader

That's funny even in the snow belt here everyone is in spring clean up mode with the plows off but not to far away just incase. looks like an awesome week ahead, we are going full go at the clean ups next week. earliest ever.


----------



## greywynd

I've seen lots of salters still on/in the last week, but only a couple plows. Even with the nice weather, I'd be keeping a salter ready to go, wouldn't take much for the weather to change enough to need it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader;1469399 said:


> That's funny even in the snow belt here everyone is in spring clean up mode with the plows off but not to far away just incase. looks like an awesome week ahead, we are going full go at the clean ups next week. earliest ever.


Same for me.....The toys are too heavy for the lawns yet but I've got some tree pruning and new garden installs to do. My cleanups don't really start till I'm sure I don't have to sweep twice. I'm fully booked again for maintenance, so I better get on the treadmill in the morning for the next bit.


----------



## A Man

JD Dave;1469254 said:


> Well I trained this bird to fly in people vehicles and crap on their dash. Bird paid for his keep today. Lol


At least it was a bird you trained to ***** in my truck, not your kids. Thanks the blade and breakfast Chad.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Been in Hamilton yesterday....lawns are pretty much green already 
Crocuses are in bloom.....just ridiculous!
Will be an early start to cutting season.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hi Jon,

I am contacting you on behalf of Board of Directors regarding the invoice 5567 we have received for the salt application on XXX Rd.
Board does not agree with this invoice and is not convince that so many applications have been done on the site. Even some of the application were sporadic and they believe this was excessive salt billing and not realistic.
Board has agreed to pay $200 for this period for salt application.

______

Ah the joys of condo's

This bill was for about $1000 - for Jan - we got this email last Tuesday.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It must be nice for them to decide what they are willing to pay after the service has been rendered.


----------



## schrader

Been there done that, the PM is usually he deciding factor in that situation. I have had good ones fight for us and get us the money and others with no spines just eave us to fend for ourself. Funny how a contract means nothing when it is saving them money but if they can hold us to something they will sure try.

Crazy weather here 21, fish and frogs are up swimming around in the pond, flowers are coming up. Never remember weather like this in March, this is one for the records.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1469462 said:


> Hi Jon,
> 
> I am contacting you on behalf of Board of Directors regarding the invoice 5567 we have received for the salt application on XXX Rd.
> Board does not agree with this invoice and is not convince that so many applications have been done on the site. Even some of the application were sporadic and they believe this was excessive salt billing and not realistic.
> Board has agreed to pay $200 for this period for salt application.
> 
> ______
> 
> Ah the joys of condo's
> 
> This bill was for about $1000 - for Jan - we got this email last Tuesday.


If the contract says "ppm applies salt as needed by ppm's discretion, billed per app" they have to prove you weren't there, not that you have to prove you were there. If you have logs then it's pretty clear you did the work. I really don't see how the people have the nerve to say that.


----------



## Triple L

Happy St. Patricks day everyone!!! 
Funniest part of it... My buddy Levi had to pull a Jon pristine and heave his guts out 3 times on the way home this afternoon LOL

Luckly I pulled over each time and my truck doors are still clean LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

You can't win - we are still debating how to respond because we don't want to lose the contract, but this is bs. It is all politics.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I would prefer to stand on principle and find a better client than succumb to an already toxic board that displays their mistrust with ransome of your bills. JMO


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I agree, but I also need all the grass I can get.


----------



## grandview

75 today cooking out on the grill


----------



## Elite_Maint

Pristine PM ltd;1469462 said:


> Hi Jon,
> 
> I am contacting you on behalf of Board of Directors regarding the invoice 5567 we have received for the salt application on XXX Rd.
> Board does not agree with this invoice and is not convince that so many applications have been done on the site. Even some of the application were sporadic and they believe this was excessive salt billing and not realistic.
> Board has agreed to pay $200 for this period for salt application.
> 
> ______
> 
> Ah the joys of condo's
> 
> This bill was for about $1000 - for Jan - we got this email last Tuesday.


If the agreement says for the contractor to put salt at his discretion and you have logs and or gps data to show you were at the location for X amount of time.. I'd get your data/logs and weather forecast data and just be nice about it and show your stuff... people can't decide what to pay on an invoice. when i read this it made my blood boil!!


----------



## Elite_Maint

Mr.Markus;1469476 said:


> I would prefer to stand on principle and find a better client than succumb to an already toxic board that displays their mistrust with ransome of your bills. JMO


I Agree 100%!!!


----------



## musclecarboy

grandview;1469482 said:


> 75 today cooking out on the grill


Working at grant's parents place with him and mark and we've been cooking lunch on the BBQ all week. No complaints.


----------



## buckwheat_la

Pristine PM ltd;1469462 said:


> Hi Jon,
> 
> I am contacting you on behalf of Board of Directors regarding the invoice 5567 we have received for the salt application on XXX Rd.
> Board does not agree with this invoice and is not convince that so many applications have been done on the site. Even some of the application were sporadic and they believe this was excessive salt billing and not realistic.
> Board has agreed to pay $200 for this period for salt application.
> 
> ______
> 
> Ah the joys of condo's
> 
> This bill was for about $1000 - for Jan - we got this email last Tuesday.


I don't think you are able to hold onto these guys, I mean really they are willing to shaft you for $800 if you allow it, they will do it again, at the same time if they were reasonable and concerned with losing you as a contractor they would have approached you without the ultimatium. JMO but I would go back at them with "if you want me to accept the liability, then you accept my salt billing" speech


----------



## Grassman09

Its mid march and I slept with the windows open last nite. In the truck on the I190 on the side of the road.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Wine and cheese show tonight but there is lots of beer and it's worth the brownie points. My friends have a hot sauce booth here. Good times


----------



## DeVries

Grassman09;1469514 said:


> Its mid march and I slept with the windows open last nite. In the truck on the I190 on the side of the road.


Came home that way last night where about's were you? I came up the 219 and east on the I90.

Too cheap for a hotel?


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;1469525 said:


> Came home that way last night where about's were you? I came up the 219 and east on the I90.
> 
> Too cheap for a hotel?


I have to save up for Ford parts. Where did you go to Jerres or somewhere in PA?

You didn't see a black ford with a bunch of flashing Led lights? My interior on the truck is nicer then some of the interiors of the hotels along that route, Bed bug free also lol..

I was kidding but I do have to make a trip out to PA and Illinois soon and thought about doing that. Cheaper then paying to have the item shipped by some clown off of uship.

Unless Jennifer here was delivering it.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1469462 said:


> Hi Jon,
> 
> I am contacting you on behalf of Board of Directors regarding the invoice 5567 we have received for the salt application on XXX Rd.
> Board does not agree with this invoice and is not convince that so many applications have been done on the site. Even some of the application were sporadic and they believe this was excessive salt billing and not realistic.
> Board has agreed to pay $200 for this period for salt application.
> 
> ______
> 
> Ah the joys of condo's
> 
> This bill was for about $1000 - for Jan - we got this email last Tuesday.


story of our life........so far I haven't had any complaints but from Guy's I sub for :laughing:


----------



## cet

The last 2 days I was in North Bay. I don't think I have ever seen that much sand. It is everywhere. The roads, parking lots and sidewalks are completely covered. I looked in a couple of salt boxes I saw and there is no salt content at all in the sand. I'm not sure how they keep it from freezing.


----------



## RAZOR

Grassman09;1469514 said:


> Its mid march and I slept with the windows open last nite. In the truck on the I190 on the side of the road.


What happened? Did your parents kick you out of their basement?:laughing: Sorry Dave I could not resist that one.


----------



## grandview

Instead of him being a lot lizard,he's a side of the road lizard.


----------



## Grassman09

RAZOR;1469546 said:


> What happened? Did your parents kick you out of their basement?:laughing: Sorry Dave I could not resist that one.


Thanks Ray. I owe you one.:realmad:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Sweepin in the bobcat with the wolf paws. No black marks on the pavement 10 hours of sweeping so far


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That is actually a huge value. Black marks piss me right off. A ***** to get off interlocking.


----------



## Triple L

Bobcat has new orange non marking tracks for their machines eh Jon...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Have to borrow those off Grant! haha


----------



## greywynd

Steel tracks won't leave any black marks either! 

Been a productive weekend here. Yesterday I did some welding, and a couple horse pedicures as our last three horses left today to go to a friends place. Today I started out fixing one chainsaw, then sharpened it and another one. After that I've been working on the excavator, fueled it, changed oil, gone over things, and still have valve cover gaskets to do. Cheated a little, cleaned the outer filter instead of replaced it, as the next job it goes to is a house demolition, and I learned long ago that filters get changed after one of those jobs anyway.


----------



## cet

Round one is in the books. I can't remember playing golf here this early. It was actually pretty dry too.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Pristine PM ltd;1469641 said:


> Have to borrow those off Grant! haha


No dice. Lol. Several sizes of tracks and tires, but they're all black!!

Went to a close friend's wedding lastnight, and now Im paying for it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1469665 said:


> No dice. Lol. Several sizes of tracks and tires, but they're all black!!
> 
> Went to a close friend's wedding lastnight, and now Im paying for it.


You guys are serious about that visa roulett...............!!!!


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1469694 said:


> You guys are serious about that visa roulett...............!!!!


Now that was funny!!!


----------



## GMC Driver

A little montageof what we did over March break:






It`s been quiet, so took the opportunity to help out a freind with bringing his stuff home in time for spring.

Lots of shop time lately - don`t think we`ve ever had the time to be so prepared.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

sometimes everyday tv gets boring so you gotta watch internet tv...
A new series... south beach towing. hahahahah thats some funny stuff at the end


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1469731 said:


> sometimes everyday tv gets boring so you gotta watch internet tv...
> A new series... south beach towing. hahahahah thats some funny stuff at the end


I watched about every episode of south beach tow... IMO its ok at best... If you wanna watch some funny stuff watch Lizard Lick towing! Now those are some good ol' boys that aint afraid to do anything! They make anything that happens on south beach or that other mexican operation repo show look like a joke...

You kinda have to see the whole episode to understand it but this is a funny clip.... They just school them boys 











I dont know if you could pay me to get beat up like that...


----------



## Triple L

GMC Driver;1469729 said:


> A little montageof what we did over March break:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It`s been quiet, so took the opportunity to help out a freind with bringing his stuff home in time for spring.
> 
> Lots of shop time lately - don`t think we`ve ever had the time to be so prepared.


Cool little trip


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

http://www.crackle.com/c/theropes

One of the best pilots I've seen on crackle.com...wonder if it will ever make mainstream tv.


----------



## grandview

Can one of you guys up there find out about a job posting in Ontario job bank. I'm getting job applications sent to me. Unless I opened up a Canadian branch and don't know about it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

grandview;1469782 said:


> Can one of you guys up there find out about a job posting in Ontario job bank. I'm getting job applications sent to me. Unless I opened up a Canadian branch and don't know about it.


You have to send blank a cheque to Mr. Markus Grounds keeping fro which you will be reimbursed 2.4 million dollhairs.


----------



## grandview

Ok,someone messed up there. So far I've gotten 15 job applications today for a labour.

Job Number: 6335524 How do I find out were to correct this?


----------



## cet

grandview;1469808 said:


> Ok,someone messed up there. So far I've gotten 15 job applications today for a labour.
> 
> Job Number: 6335524 How do I find out were to correct this?


Ask at Tim's, your there all the time.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Tell them all that their applications have been accepted and to start monday at 6.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Phone or email 1 of the applicants and ask where they got the posting. Only correct answers will be considered for the job.Thumbs Up


----------



## grandview

Mr.Markus;1469814 said:


> Phone or email 1 of the applicants and ask where they got the posting. Only correct answers will be considered for the job.Thumbs Up


Should I use the same math test as Timmy's to see if they are qualified?


----------



## cet

Someone won a car at one of the Newmarket Tim's


----------



## Mr.Markus

grandview;1469816 said:


> Should I use the same math test as Timmy's to see if they are qualified?


Since that's what you've always done.... why would you change your hiring practices now?

8 X 6 - 5 + 9


----------



## grandview

Let me guess,not you!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1469817 said:


> Someone won a car at one of the Newmarket Tim's


What's a car? Is that like a gmc Sierra 2500


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1469820 said:


> What's a car? Is that like a gmc Sierra 2500


I was trying to figure out why my ribs were sore and my teeth hurt on Fri morning when I woke up. Then I remembered I road in a Dodge for an hour the day before.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1469830 said:


> I was trying to figure out why my ribs were sore and my teeth hurt on Fri morning when I woke up. Then I remembered I road in a Dodge for an hour the day before.


Don't need the details about your date with GP:crying:


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver;1469729 said:


> A little montageof what we did over March break:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It`s been quiet, so took the opportunity to help out a freind with bringing his stuff home in time for spring.
> 
> Lots of shop time lately - don`t think we`ve ever had the time to be so prepared.


The old triple nickel looked really nice. Can't believe there was actually a little dust in the field. This weather is scaring me, I like to see normal weather.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mr.Markus;1469818 said:


> 8 X 6 - 5 + 9


Sixty two!!!


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1469831 said:


> Don't need the details about your date with GP:crying:


My package arrived, thank you. Not sure why you shipped it by air though.


----------



## Mr.Markus

BossPlow2010;1469834 said:


> Fifty-two!!!


N. American schooling I guess......:laughing:


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;1469833 said:


> The old triple nickel looked really nice. Can't believe there was actually a little dust in the field. This weather is scaring me, I like to see normal weather.


That field dries out pretty quickly - alot of sand there.

Should have seen down there - guys were going full bore, working land and putting down anhydrous. Even they admitted that it was early, but how can you resist? Not alot of cold in the ground, and they are plenty south that frost isn't likely - albiet possible.

Last Thursday the temp was 95 in Bartelso. Weird when there was still guys taking off corn here the first week of Jan.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mr.Markus;1469840 said:


> N. American schooling I guess......:laughing:


Too bad you changed my answer...


----------



## cet

BossPlow2010;1469848 said:


> Too bad you changed my answer...


It's still there in your post.


----------



## JD Dave

Nice suv for the wife.


----------



## JD Dave

This truck is fast, holy cow!!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'd be dead if I owned something like that...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Uh... Is that a truck keeping up with a superbike.... That was madness.


----------



## musclecarboy

My brother looks like he sealed the deal on a GSX-R 1000. He made it to London in 1h 20 min on his 600, I wonder if he'll get it to under an hour with the 1000


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1469874 said:


> Uh... Is that a truck keeping up with a superbike.... That was madness.


Apparently is was built for the sole purpose of street racing. Yes it's complete stupidity but that's why I love it.


----------



## SHAWZER

wild !! like to see that truck race at cayuga or grandbend !


----------



## CGM Inc.

First Walkers are out sucking up crap! Seen one in KW and one around here.....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Most people look for robins, landscapers look for walkers as a sign of spring


----------



## Triple L

Musta been myn u seen Stefan LOL

Man you sure are down here quite often holy!

First day out, out in the sticks like literally, eating seasoned peanuts for snack, and what do u know, I forgot my drink and all the waters shut off at buddy house.... Dieing!!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Even I saw a lawn company sweeping lawns out here. Conditions are right but still a little early I think. FYI They were wearing t shirts in Saskatchewan and they got hit last night. http://www.saskatoonhomepage.ca/shovels-are-out-on-the-first-day-of-spring/itemid_21


----------



## grandview

Well I found out the problem with all those job apps. .They put .com instead of .ca ,lot of guys up there will work for minimum wage.I think I might open up a branch in Canada.

PS Chad ,I wouldn't hire you to hold my coffee cup!


----------



## Triple L

LOL that's cause this 1 man show will outwork u and a crew of 2 other great "employee's"...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1469999 said:


> Musta been myn u seen Stefan LOL
> 
> Man you sure are down here quite often holy!
> 
> First day out, out in the sticks like literally, eating seasoned peanuts for snack, and what do u know, I forgot my drink and all the waters shut off at buddy house.... Dieing!!!!


On University off HWY 8, Landscaping quote and seasonal stuff 
could have dropped the deck off but I had the 2 door sports car out today...


----------



## schrader

27 and not a cloud in the sky, this is crazy. Second day of spring clean up here, I know its early but the conditions are perfect so time to get r done.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Stupid to start aeretions this early? We only own one, and we have to get all the townhomes done by June.


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1470012 said:


> On University off HWY 8, Landscaping quote and seasonal stuff
> could have dropped the deck off but I had the 2 door sports car out today...


That would have been awsome... I'll get to that deck, sorry its taking soo long to get out of your hair... Adam was riding dirty last friday, so we didnt want to come down around your area of town...

Good luck on the quotes


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Leafs game with the wife


----------



## greywynd

I thought they'd be out golfing with CET by now!


----------



## cet

greywynd;1470041 said:


> I thought they'd be out golfing with CET by now!


I hope they play golf better then hockey.


----------



## greywynd

Maybe not if you were playing them for $$$?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1470032 said:


> Stupid to start aeretions this early? We only own one, and we have to get all the townhomes done by June.


If your turf will hold up to it without tearing I say go for it. I saw a company out here aerating the last week of November. Just gotta keep the guys busy I guess.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The snow Plow shovel hard at work Here


----------



## snowplowchick

CGM Inc.;1470012 said:


> but I had the 2 door sports car out today...


What kind of car?.


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1469876 said:


> My brother looks like he sealed the deal on a GSX-R 1000. He made it to London in 1h 20 min on his 600, I wonder if he'll get it to under an hour with the 1000


Is he younger then you Tom? Maybe he will get caught buy the cops 1st (doubt they could keep up) or god die trying to get there in an hour or out running the cops.

Jon,

Y not rent a extra aerator instead of aerating all season long with just one. You should just get those spring master kids that come around for $20 to do all your places and sell your aerator to Steve @ Garden of Eden . lol..


----------



## Triple L

Jon just needs to get one of those new toro z turn type aerators and hed be done everything in a couple weeks...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Each crew takes it for a week. so things should be fine by end of May. I hate renting!


----------



## CGM Inc.

snowplowchick;1470059 said:


> What kind of car?.


FIAT 500


----------



## Elite_Maint

CGM Inc.;1470012 said:


> 2 door sports car out today...


Can't wait to drive my 2 door sports car!...lol weathers mint!


----------



## Alpha Property

i've only taken my camaro out for one quick run so far this year


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Zero toys over here and nothing with 2 doors.


----------



## DeVries

Anybody know if hydro pumps for an MT52 are re-buildable?

If they are anybody know of a good shop that re-builds them?

The only toys I have with 2 doors are the construction kind nothing that goes faster than 40kms LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Just got the early renewal for a client I serviced this year for the first year. Offered a free sweep for an early contract renewal. They took that deal. Didn't even leave a chance for those guys or the out of towners to get their foot in the door. Love that.


----------



## grandview

Well I was a good guy today and forwarded 125 job applications to the other Grandview in Canada.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

grandview;1470211 said:


> Well I was a good guy today and forwarded 125 job applications to the other Grandview in Canada.


people are really hungry for jobs lately
either they want to change or they are out of a job

I know I wouldnt want to be looking for one


----------



## Elite_Maint

Alpha Property;1470201 said:


> i've only taken my camaro out for one quick run so far this year


What year Camaro? I had an 89 IROC about 10 yrs ago.. still have alot of new good performance parts. MSD stuff and DRAG suspension stuff i never got to install.

Now i have an 83 VW Rabbit. with motor swap and alot of toys should run 13's hopefully if everything does what it's suppose to on the dyno.


----------



## grandview

Anyone been on there before?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Another JD paint job....


----------



## StratfordPusher

*JD Collection*



CGM Inc.;1470218 said:


> Another JD paint job....


JD must have a collection, caught Daves wife daily driver at the mall last week..... Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Hustler*



Triple L;1470132 said:


> Jon just needs to get one of those new toro z turn type aerators and hed be done everything in a couple weeks...


Hey Chad, was by Nes-tech today and snapped a pic of your Hustler / Kawi motor after Mark got it apart.... wow and only 700 hours...... dam shame..... 

Next time buy a diesel or turn off the NOS and slow down... lol

Looks like a expensive repair in your very near future.....


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Great thinking*



MIDTOWNPC;1470210 said:


> Just got the early renewal for a client I serviced this year for the first year. Offered a free sweep for an early contract renewal. They took that deal. Didn't even leave a chance for those guys or the out of towners to get their foot in the door. Love that.


Great thinking.. keeps the competition at bay..... since we plowed so little on our seasonals and made great money we offered free turf and lot sweeping if they would re-sign for the summer and winter again, got them all back and signed for another year.... everyone is happy...


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1470221 said:


> Hey Chad, was by Nes-tech today and snapped a pic of your Hustler / Kawi motor after Mark got it apart.... wow and only 700 hours...... dam shame.....
> 
> Next time buy a diesel or turn off the NOS and slow down... lol
> 
> Looks like a expensive repair in your very near future.....


Yup, I knew I shoulda traded it in, in the fall... Had a quote and everything... Well atleast it has nothing to do with how it was run / maintenance its just one of those things....


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Hear ya...*



Triple L;1470232 said:


> Yup, I knew I shoulda traded it in, in the fall... Had a quote and everything... Well atleast it has nothing to do with how it was run / maintenance its just one of those things....


Hear ya, with 700 hours and a known wrapping issue with that Kawi motor I would hope Hustler would at least look after the parts if not all of the bill as the machine is as clean as a whip and shows no abuse....

Wish ya goodluck.... what where you looking to trade up to ?


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1470237 said:


> Hear ya, with 700 hours and a known wrapping issue with that Kawi motor I would hope Hustler would at least look after the parts if not all of the bill as the machine is as clean as a whip and shows no abuse....
> 
> Wish ya goodluck.... what where you looking to trade up to ?


Thanks, you know me tho, According to everyone else I must destroy equipment LOL... This is its 6th season so I doubt any warranty will come thru but that would be amazing if they did... You'd never know if it was 6 years old or 1 year old would ya...

I'd love to get a new Super Z but they're just too darn heavy at 1400 lbs with a gas job.... All the mfg's are going backwards...


----------



## GMC Driver

Not sure what's going on up there in Caledon:

http://www.caledonenterprise.com/news/four-foot-alligator-found-dead-in-caledon/


----------



## grandview

JD was trying to grow a belt.


----------



## StratfordPusher

Triple L;1470240 said:


> Thanks, you know me tho, According to everyone else I must destroy equipment LOL... This is its 6th season so I doubt any warranty will come thru but that would be amazing if they did... You'd never know if it was 6 years old or 1 year old would ya...
> 
> I'd love to get a new Super Z but they're just too darn heavy at 1400 lbs with a gas job.... All the mfg's are going backwards...


WOW, it looks like a year old machine, would have never thought it was that old... regardless that LC motor should go 3500 hours before needing work, not 700...

That Super Z is heavy at 1400, my Grasshopper 930D's are only 1200 and they are diesel
with 72" powerfold decks... ... once you go diesel you never want to go back...they use half as much fuel as a gasser and have way more power in the heavy grass... front mount machines that can run multi attachments are way more cost effect as well as operator friendly, I will never own another midmount machine again....

Looking at a new Toro batwing, 58hp turbo diesel, 11' cut- $ 46,000 plus taxes or I just might buy another big Grasshopper, waiting for a couple of more new contracts to sign, fingers crossed....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

StratfordPusher;1470245 said:


> WOW, it looks like a year old machine, would have never thought it was that old... regardless that LC motor should go 3500 hours before needing work, not 700...
> 
> That Super Z is heavy at 1400, my Grasshopper 930D's are only 1200 and they are diesel
> with 72" powerfold decks... ... once you go diesel you never want to go back...they use half as much fuel as a gasser and have way more power in the heavy grass... front mount machines that can run multi attachments are way more cost effect as well as operator friendly, I will never own another midmount machine again....
> 
> Looking at a new Toro batwing, 58hp turbo diesel, 11' cut- $ 46,000 plus taxes or I just might buy another big Grasshopper, waiting for a couple of more new contracts to sign, fingers crossed....


There are a few big batwing type mowers on kijiji... I think jacobsen was the name though and there is a deere also. But I really dont know alot about mowers to say that is good


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grant did you get your new bobcat yet? if so wheres the pics


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1470245 said:


> WOW, it looks like a year old machine, would have never thought it was that old... regardless that LC motor should go 3500 hours before needing work, not 700...
> 
> That Super Z is heavy at 1400, my Grasshopper 930D's are only 1200 and they are diesel
> with 72" powerfold decks... ... once you go diesel you never want to go back...they use half as much fuel as a gasser and have way more power in the heavy grass... front mount machines that can run multi attachments are way more cost effect as well as operator friendly, I will never own another midmount machine again....
> 
> Looking at a new Toro batwing, 58hp turbo diesel, 11' cut- $ 46,000 plus taxes or I just might buy another big Grasshopper, waiting for a couple of more new contracts to sign, fingers crossed....


I agree, I'm more then disappointed in it don't worry...

Thanks for the advise, size is a very big issue for me to put 3 machines on a 16' trailer and I'm not down with folding the decks up every stop...

Kitchener tractor does have their open house tmr with free pancakes if you still need that toro unit...


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver;1470242 said:


> Not sure what's going on up there in Caledon:
> 
> http://www.caledonenterprise.com/news/four-foot-alligator-found-dead-in-caledon/


I'm glad I didn't find it. 


Triple L;1470240 said:


> Thanks, you know me tho, According to everyone else I must destroy equipment LOL... This is its 6th season so I doubt any warranty will come thru but that would be amazing if they did... You'd never know if it was 6 years old or 1 year old would ya...
> 
> I'd love to get a new Super Z but they're just too darn heavy at 1400 lbs with a gas job.... All the mfg's are going backwards...


No matter what Al says I still think you abuse equipment.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1470263 said:


> No matter what Al says I still think you abuse equipment.


LOL I know u too good Dave...

I don't think, I know u abuse your denali... And your excuse, "its built to rev like that LOL" you can even add the big grin with that aswell LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1470272 said:


> LOL I know u too good Dave...
> 
> I don't think, I know u abuse your denali... And your excuse, "its built to rev like that LOL" you can even add the big grin with that aswell LOL


Revving a motor doesn't hurt it, driving around like a grandma doesn't hurt anything either. Well except your pride. You should try gunning your truck, you'll feel good standing up to pee for the first time. LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

MIDTOWNPC;1470250 said:


> Grant did you get your new bobcat yet? if so wheres the pics


I get it march 30. The other one didn't sell but were slammed so it looks like were keeping it and the new one.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1470276 said:


> Revving a motor doesn't hurt it, driving around like a grandma doesn't hurt anything either. Well except your pride. You should try gunning your truck, you'll feel good standing up to pee for the first time. LOL


Well in the whole scheme of things.... Atleast we're not the ones with bird $h!t in their truck everywhere :laughing:

Still laughing


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver;1470242 said:


> Not sure what's going on up there in Caledon:
> 
> http://www.caledonenterprise.com/news/four-foot-alligator-found-dead-in-caledon/


Maybe thats the one that was spotted in Cootes paradise last summer that was never caught.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1470283 said:


> Well in the whole scheme of things.... Atleast we're not the ones with bird $h!t in their truck everywhere :laughing:
> 
> Still laughing


It's true. LOL


----------



## StratfordPusher

MIDTOWNPC;1470246 said:


> There are a few big batwing type mowers on kijiji... I think jacobsen was the name though and there is a deere also. But I really dont know alot about mowers to say that is good


Been to look at a few already, nothing worth writing home about...looked at one machine in Brantford, 60hp Jacobsen, 10" cut, 1900 hours and it was a 2003, described as being mint, get there, can't engage the blades, deadman switch's all messed up, electric problems in the dash, check the hyd level and it was down 40% of the tank... and they keep moving it around.... but no puddles under the machine... think ... hmmmmm wonder what would happen if we filled up the hyd oil... sprinkler perhaps ?...
Took a pass on the Jac.... then I spoke with a long time high school buddy who has the city of Stratford grass / parks cutting million dollar 4 year contract.. he ran Deere's for the last 4 years, ...always a weekly problem with the Deere's, switched over to Toro's last season and picked up a 30% gain.... no issues or breakdowns at 1500 hours in one season on 2 machines.
So I think I am going new Toro if I make the jump....


----------



## StratfordPusher

Triple L;1470258 said:


> I agree, I'm more then disappointed in it don't worry...
> 
> Thanks for the advise, size is a very big issue for me to put 3 machines on a 16' trailer and I'm not down with folding the decks up every stop...
> 
> Kitchener tractor does have their open house tmr with free pancakes if you still need that toro unit...


Thanks,... buy a longer trailer, 2 GH 930D's will eliminate the 3rd machine 
I dropped in to KW tractor last week, had the Chally out for a run... they cant touch the batwing mowers nor get parts... go figure.... but they are listed as a commercial Toro dealer on Toro's site...WTF... might drop in, what time does it run ?


----------



## ff1221

Broke out the wife's 2 door convertible, little easier on gas than the 6 litre for bobbin around town. Anybody ever deal with Action trailers, thinking about buying a 18' equipment float from them, the old 16' Miska is pretty well pooched, bought it 9 years ago for $1700 new and never spent a dime on it, still tows nice just needs a lot of work, good trailer for Dad to drag his tractors around with from now on.


----------



## Triple L

ff1221;1470350 said:


> Broke out the wife's 2 door convertible, little easier on gas than the 6 litre for bobbin around town. Anybody ever deal with Action trailers, thinking about buying a 18' equipment float from them, the old 16' Miska is pretty well pooched, bought it 9 years ago for $1700 new and never spent a dime on it, still tows nice just needs a lot of work, good trailer for Dad to drag his tractors around with from now on.


Al - the open house starts at 10 and runs all day...

I was at action trailer sales a few weeks ago, out by london right? Their just a small time operation, most of the stuff onsite is already sold so you better call ahead to make sure they have what you want instock...


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1470359 said:


> Al - the open house starts at 10 and runs all day...
> 
> I was at action trailer sales a few weeks ago, out by london right? Their just a small time operation, most of the stuff onsite is already sold so you better call ahead to make sure they have what you want instock...


Ya did the credit app yesterday, all good to go just got to get a hold of them to hold one for me, not a huge rush, but would like to get it before the green and whites get to plentiful, I'm afraid they would take the plates off the old trailer and ask me to leave it on the side of the road.

Just after I posted they called back to tell me I could pick up the new trailer tomorrow, that's quick service!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Green and whites are always around, like seagulls! Always looking for food.


----------



## CGM Inc.

.....it starts already! Please LORD give us snow!
6 calls because we didn't blow his back yard good enough :realmad:
all from the same Guy within 3 minutes...he signs the check 
3 weeks to early, crew is still on-site....why are you *****ing!

Have a feel I will loose the property and really don't give a **** about it.


----------



## dingybigfoot

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Pristine PM ltd;1470384 said:


> Green and whites are always around, like seagulls! Always looking for food.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

CGM Inc.;1470389 said:


> .....it starts already! Please LORD give us snow!
> 6 calls because we didn't blow his back yard good enough :realmad:
> all from the same Guy within 3 minutes...he signs the check
> 3 weeks to early, crew is still on-site....why are you *****ing!
> 
> Have a feel I will loose the property and really don't give a **** about it.


We had a similar wtf... our guy is doing some work on a property that we don't maintain.  Back gates are locked, so we can't clean out some mess in the back yards, property manager says, no problem, landscapers will get that in mid-april when they start... calls us an hour later to bitc h about another one of her sites that we have cleaned half off and haven't done the other half of, planning for next week. You are better to do nothing then not doing a full job at once. They don't care that the other guys haven't started and will not be for a few more weeks.


----------



## Triple L

I would tend to agree, if your not gonna do the full pull then why start... I'd imagine there is a good reason but getting to the site is half the cost...


----------



## CGM Inc.

We are doing full clean-ups......but *****ing at 9.00am when we are at the site pretty much all day is a bit much.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1470409 said:


> We are doing full clean-ups......but *****ing at 9.00am when we are at the site pretty much all day is a bit much.


For a min I thought you were taking about being married.

Then I saw you said 9:00am. . Cheers


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1470413 said:


> For a min I thought you were taking about being married.
> 
> Then I saw you said 9:00am. . Cheers


Didn't take you long to get to it as a newly wed! 

Once it is 24/7 you know you are married to long...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We are not doing full, just roads and front yards this week. We want to make a showing on all sites and that is the only way to for us.


----------



## schrader

With this amazing weather we are flying through our clean ups, half way done already usually takes a good two weeks.


----------



## Alpha Property

E Maintenance;1470214 said:


> What year Camaro? I had an 89 IROC about 10 yrs ago.. still have alot of new good performance parts. MSD stuff and DRAG suspension stuff i never got to install.
> 
> Now i have an 83 VW Rabbit. with motor swap and alot of toys should run 13's hopefully if everything does what it's suppose to on the dyno.


its a 86, 350 from a 77vette with a 5spd tranny. The car is a 50 footer, its all white, and has loud flowmasters and headers, but if you get too close to it you can see a little rust and some ripples and where it use to be red... lol. some day soon (a couple years) I'd like to get rid of it and get a c5 vette. I need atleast 1 more truck before then though


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1470403 said:


> I would tend to agree, if your not gonna do the full pull then why start... I'd imagine there is a good reason but getting to the site is half the cost...


The old age home I lost last fall for snow just signed for 3 years on Grass.Thumbs Up 
They have 3ft of salt burn on every curb and walk...awesome......


----------



## grandview

Mr.Markus;1470428 said:


> The old age home I lost last fall for snow just signed for 3 years on Grass.Thumbs Up
> They have 3ft of salt burn on every curb and walk...awesome......


How much salt did it take you to do that?


----------



## StratfordPusher

schrader;1470426 said:


> With this amazing weather we are flying through our clean ups, half way done already usually takes a good two weeks.


Same here, most our sites are taking hours instead of full days.... going to be able to my feet up in April... and wait to cut grass.... lol... was on a site today that will need the grass cut next week....lol


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Slush driving*

Driving in slush at it's worst...

http://rmirror.net/r/videos/comments/q5hu9/car_accident_nsfl/


----------



## Mr.Markus

grandview;1470442 said:


> How much salt did it take you to do that?


HAHA. Everyone thought I was fertilizing... with an epoke.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That clip is insane!

I bought a new toy yesterday. Stihl TS 800. Pretty big beast.

Check out the r.g.peel pics and vids thread for some updated photos of the project that Mark, Tom, and I are working on at my parent's place. They're letting us do a lot of cool things in the new yard.


----------



## CGM Inc.

StratfordPusher;1470443 said:


> Same here, most our sites are taking hours instead of full days.... going to be able to my feet up in April... and wait to cut grass.... lol... was on a site today that will need the grass cut next week....lol


A little rain and we will be doing full cuts in a week.
We hold back on fertilizing for a while or it will be even worse!


----------



## Grassman09

In Halton we have to watch out for Green & White and Blue & White version.. Figured I'd better find out how much we were carrying around town today or well on a avg snow event.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Is that with both thumbs on the scale?....


----------



## Grassman09

No just the one.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1470470 said:


> In Halton we have to watch out for Green & White and Blue & White version.. Figured I'd better find out how much we were carrying around town today or well on a avg snow event.


looks like your overweight already...


----------



## Grassman09

Legally yes we were. By a tonne or close to one. I added a extra 2 buckets I shouldn't have. Truck can handle more and it doesn't even show it like a pick up would.


----------



## Mr.Markus

As long as it was only "legally."...........


----------



## Grassman09

What I meant was it was not intentional. What else can one say. F'ed either way. don't think they would have liked it if I would have dropped a tonne of salt at the scales.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Alpha Property;1470427 said:


> its a 86, 350 from a 77vette with a 5spd tranny. The car is a 50 footer, its all white, and has loud flowmasters and headers, but if you get too close to it you can see a little rust and some ripples and where it use to be red... lol. some day soon (a couple years) I'd like to get rid of it and get a c5 vette. I need atleast 1 more truck before then though


Well if you want drag suspension and traction bars i got some and they must go sell or trade for some equipment.


----------



## ff1221

So I was all pumped to go pick up my new trailer today, get an e-mail from the dealer saying the trailer is gone can't get one till next week, oh well looks like some crappier weather next week for a road trip.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1470487 said:


> What I meant was it was not intentional. What else can one say.


Its alright, we all know you can't count past 5 buckets


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Im pricing a job for next season and its right on the lake. Why do I have this feeling that next year we are going to get pounded and there are going to be 8ft drifts against the building.  ??? 

The talk in town is that some of the seasonal contractors cheaped out this year, that wasn't the case in my operation. The boss of this place, said he kept dropping his wife off at work and she always had a nice clean lot to walk thru and when he got to work it was a mess. So he asked who plowed his wifes work and bingo we have a winner. Its funny that there is always someone watching. 

If I get this my two biggest clients will be across the street from my store, and across the street from my new house down the back service road. Site checks will be awesome.

This would also be my virgin grass job, which Im a little nervouse about.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Way to go Dean. I'm not knockin the grass guys on here, I know they pound in the hrs in the summertime, but I'm sure you'll be fine with it. Its not emergency service if not done perfect you just lose the contract. I've never heard of anyone getting sued because grass was too long or striped wrong lol.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1470543 said:


> Im pricing a job for next season and its right on the lake. Why do I have this feeling that next year we are going to get pounded and there are going to be 8ft drifts against the building.  ???
> 
> The talk in town is that some of the seasonal contractors cheaped out this year, that wasn't the case in my operation. The boss of this place, said he kept dropping his wife off at work and she always had a nice clean lot to walk thru and when he got to work it was a mess. So he asked who plowed his wifes work and bingo we have a winner. Its funny that there is always someone watching.
> 
> If I get this my two biggest clients will be across the street from my store, and across the street from my new house down the back service road. Site checks will be awesome.
> 
> This would also be my virgin grass job, which Im a little nervouse about.


 good work is the best advertisement!
I quoted a 12 acre snow property yesterday....made me nervous too


----------



## dingybigfoot

The resi's are grumbling. I haven't even started resi cleanups.
I better get on my bike.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1470562 said:


> good work is the best advertisement!
> I quoted a 12 acre snow property yesterday....made me nervous too


12 acres is perfect for those two tractors.

I had my sub convince me not to buy a tractor cause he wanted to buy another one

The tax man is gonna bend me over if I don't buy something soon.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1470565 said:


> 12 acres is perfect for those two tractors.
> 
> I had my sub convince me not to buy a tractor cause he wanted to buy another one
> 
> The tax man is gonna bend me over if I don't buy something soon.


still means I need another one...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1470567 said:


> still means I need another one...


I wish I had some of your problems.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1470568 said:


> I wish I had some of your problems.


I don't! Comes all with concerns....storage is the biggest right now! Outgrown the shop and are in desperate need for room, staff is even more important on a big place like that.
And growth costs $$$ too as we all know.....house shopping too to eliminate some of the storage concerns.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

stupid phone autotext ....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cedar if your looking for a place to rent there are alot of places with warehouse space for sublet. Look at 20 falconer dr. Icx.ca. Number w2185535 $4.95 a sq ft. 
I know renting might not be ideal for your plans but if you in expand and grow mode and you can find a low low price it's much cheaper and you write your rent off so if your money is making you more then paying down a mortgage go for it. I'm all for buying and getting a place but in such expensive areas like yours that hard. alot of places around you are also not listed.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1470595 said:


> cedar if your looking for a place to rent there are alot of places with warehouse space for sublet. Look at 20 falconer dr. Icx.ca. Number w2185535 $4.95 a sq ft.
> I know renting might not be ideal for your plans but if you in expand and grow mode and you can find a low low price it's much cheaper and you write your rent off so if your money is making you more then paying down a mortgage go for it. I'm all for buying and getting a place but in such expensive areas like yours that hard. alot of places around you are also not listed.


Seasonal equipment storage is what I'm in need for at this point. I hate paying rent....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1470601 said:


> Seasonal equipment storage is what I'm in need for at this point. I hate paying rent....


I hear ya. get the dealer you bought from to find you something. ??

good luck with your search.


----------



## DeVries

I got 40 acres outside storage lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1470601 said:


> Seasonal equipment storage is what I'm in need for at this point. I hate paying rent....


The best rent is paid by your company to you......


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1470543 said:


> If I get this my two biggest clients will be across the street from my store, and across the street from my new house down the back service road. Site checks will be awesome.
> 
> This would also be my virgin grass job, which Im a little nervouse about.


I thought in a one horse town everything was right across the street.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1470613 said:


> I thought in a one horse town everything was right across the street.


no....

but e-v-e-r-y-b-o-d-y knows your n-a-m-e 

speaking of which its 5:45... I can hear the bottle caps twisting off around town.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1470612 said:


> The best rent is paid by your company to you......


:laughing:


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1470614 said:


> no....
> 
> but e-v-e-r-y-b-o-d-y knows your n-a-m-e
> 
> speaking of which its 5:45... I can hear the bottle caps twisting off around town.


You better hurry, their going to roll up the carpet and turn out the lights.


----------



## grandview

Spent the day getting the mowers ready to start cutting next week.


----------



## greywynd

Grant and I just finished putting the wide tracks back on the 650. Now it's time to get dirty! 

This weekend will be another busy one, meetings in the morning, family function in the afternoon, and Sunday I'll finish up the maintenance on the excavator. It's headed to my house demo job the first week of April.


----------



## StratfordPusher

grandview;1470630 said:


> Spent the day getting the mowers ready to start cutting next week.


Same here, have grass to cut this Sunday  hope it snows soon.... lol Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

It does look like the earliest start to grass I've ever seen, might have to hit the contracts with an extra month if the forcasted frost doesn't slow it back down.


----------



## Alpha Property

I did some cutting yesterday and today, a long with some rolling and aerating and dethatching and fertilizing


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1470612 said:


> The best rent is paid by your company to you......


Is that the same as your sole proprietor business paying rent to your corporation which then is taxed less and pays you a personal dividend. Lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1470656 said:


> Is that the same as your sole proprietor business paying rent to your corporation which then is taxed less and pays you a personal dividend. Lol.


...or how about buying equipement personally and leasing it to the corporation . Depreciation is for amateurs after all..lolier


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1470656 said:


> Is that the same as your sole proprietor business paying rent to your corporation which then is taxed less and pays you a personal dividend. Lol.


It's better when your kids are old enough to pay the dividend to them and they are kind enough to give you the money.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1470668 said:


> It's better when your kids are old enough to pay the dividend to them and they are kind enough to give you the money.


Wise Old Owl. Lol.


----------



## grandview

What happened to all my sunny warm weather?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grounds Guys dropped of a brochure at my friends retirement home....
Never seen so much BS on 5 pages! They use 100% natural fuels in larger equipment and vehicles!

Fossil fuels are natural too just not renewable in our lifetime!
Guess that is what they are trying to say


----------



## grandview

I use solar charging for my plow,will I get the job?


----------



## Mr.Markus

My salt is 100% organic.................


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1470752 said:


> Grounds Guys dropped of a brochure at my friends retirement home....
> Never seen so much BS on 5 pages! They use 100% natural fuels in larger equipment and vehicles!
> 
> Fossil fuels are natural too just not renewable in our lifetime!
> Guess that is what they are trying to say


The one in Cobourg rents a shop that's $2200 a month
I have no idea how!!! and the landlord doesn't even have him plow or cut the site. Lol. I'm going after every job they have here.

You should see a contract / quote. I have one. Wow scam!!
Application charges and extras galore


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1470759 said:


> The one in Cobourg rents a shop that's $2200 a month
> I have no idea how!!! and the landlord doesn't even have him plow or cut the site. Lol. I'm going after every job they have here.
> 
> You should see a contract / quote. I have one. Wow scam!!
> Application charges and extras galore


...send me a copy, love to see one. Always good to know and see what others do.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'll scan it and post it up. I think I did once


----------



## CGM Inc.

almost 24 hours without a post!
went for a bike ride today....stunning!
+23 at the moment and suposed to drop to -3 in the morning


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

10-15 cms of snow expected for the GTA tonite? WTF??


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1470861 said:


> 10-15 cms of snow expected for the GTA tonite? WTF??


I think it said JTA (Jon's Target Area) the rest of us are ok.


----------



## CGM Inc.

seen many cut lawns already! Still have 15 tons of salt I wouldn't mind spreading!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, I did check WN, just to be safe.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Lol...Figured you would Jon.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I posted last week in my pic/vid thread about the backyard project we're working on at my parent's house. Here is the updated picture of the fireplace as of saturday. We need to place mantle stones now and then build the chimney up from there.


----------



## StratfordPusher

R.G.PEEL;1470937 said:


> I posted last week in my pic/vid thread about the backyard project we're working on at my parent's house. Here is the updated picture of the fireplace as of saturday. We need to place mantle stones now and then build the chimney up from there.


Thats huge.... nice work, sure it will bring them much enjoyment.....


----------



## JD Dave

Nice work Grant.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Is that also for cooking on ? Looks nice


----------



## R.G.PEEL

We're gonna make a grill insert out of stainless steel roundbar so that you can do steaks on the wood fire but it isn't there when you just want a nice fire.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

so your holding the gtg once your done right ? 



Anyone ever get nervous pricing a job? 
Im pricing one that involves so much detail and work ontop is 24 hours and on the lake that I'm a mess. Im glad a don't smoke. I just stare at the numbers thinking maybe I should be lower, maybe I should do this, do that, what if I used this instead. Whats that guy doing, why this why that?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I've done that on our most expensive jobs and eventually you have to just input the numbers, go with that, and forget it. Worrying won't make it any better.


----------



## StratfordPusher

MIDTOWNPC;1471002 said:


> so your holding the gtg once your done right ?
> 
> Anyone ever get nervous pricing a job?
> Im pricing one that involves so much detail and work ontop is 24 hours and on the lake that I'm a mess. Im glad a don't smoke. I just stare at the numbers thinking maybe I should be lower, maybe I should do this, do that, what if I used this instead. Whats that guy doing, why this why that?


Always get nervous, most my contracts are both summer and winter so I get stressed twice a year.... when trying to grow business in both seasons... been on a very positive roll lately  and will sleep well until September ... lol
Love detailed tender scopes... takes out the guess work.... just looked at a scope that was 15 pages long... most of it is a load of BS....
I try working out pricing by thinking my first number to come to mind as my number, then sleep on it and add 10% and see what it looks like.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I don't really get stressed.  I have delt with alot of stuff when I was younger and even now that stress doesnt really bother me. Just being nervous of picking the right package for them, giving them the right solutions they want. Convincing them they need my solutions.


is a 8000 series tractor (8420?) stupid big for snow? this guy I use has a addiction to green


----------



## CGM Inc.

StratfordPusher;1471005 said:


> Always get nervous, most my contracts are both summer and winter so I get stressed twice a year.... when trying to grow business in both seasons... been on a very positive roll lately  and will sleep well until September ... lol
> Love detailed tender scopes... takes out the guess work.... just looked at a scope that was 15 pages long... most of it is a load of BS....
> I try working out pricing by thinking my first number to come to mind as my number, then sleep on it and add 10% and see what it looks like.


Same here, first I guesstimate and do some calculating afterwards and comparison to similar properties. If you bid as per tender you never get the job unless the property actually shows like described on paper (rarely ever seen that).

The bigger the bid the higher the concern that you (I) screw up.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1471015 said:


> is a 8000 series tractor (8420?) stupid big for snow? this guy I use has a addiction to green


Just a little, never seen one plow around here


----------



## R.G.PEEL

You sub to dave? Or are you referring to yourself?


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1471018 said:



> You sub to dave? Or are you referring to yourself?


 I haven't seen a 8 series plow around here, typically 6 or 7 series.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Ya I sub all my tractors to JD... :laughing: 
meanwhile I don't think I even know how to drive one... :laughing:

and no JD doesn't sub me tractors. :laughing:

that was funny though. Im just small fries

A sub I use buys tractors like I buy coffee's. He said he was buying a new tractor I said oh your trading in the 74 whatever and he goes no, buying a bigger one also. I don't think I could use anything Bigger. and that wouldn't be a problem he would just buy another one. I told him I wanted to buy a 5083 like cets or even a 5101 and he kinda implied why would you do that, Ill just buy another one. We are talking serious worker, this guy could probably buy and sell me on the spot. Maybe its the farmer background but whatever it is Im glad to keep him busy.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

MIDTOWNPC;1471015
is a 8000 series tractor (8420?) stupid big for snow? this guy I use has a addiction to green[/QUOTE said:


> Now this looks too big for snow.


----------



## Triple L

Just drive the thing...


----------



## Landcare - Mont

and this looks just right


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Nice work Grant...as usual. 
Cant wait to see the end result.

Anyone looking for a slide in salter or 2?

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-heavy-equipment-heavy-equipment-Air-Flo-Slide-in-Salters-2-to-Choose-From-W0QQAdIdZ366349860

Cleaning up the shop and yard and have a bunch of other stuff on the block.

See my other ads. 

The 570 listed on kijiji belongs to MikeGooseman (on here)-listed it for him.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JohnnyRoyale;1471035 said:


> Nice work Grant...as usual.
> Cant wait to see the end result.
> 
> Anyone looking for a slide in salter or 2?
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-heavy-equipment-heavy-equipment-Air-Flo-Slide-in-Salters-2-to-Choose-From-W0QQAdIdZ366349860
> 
> Cleaning up the shop and yard and have a bunch of other stuff on the block.
> 
> See my other ads.
> 
> The 570 listed on kijiji belongs to MikeGooseman (on here)-listed it for him.


Just bought a speed caster a while back...2006 and in awesome condition!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*I like*



Landcare - Mont;1471026 said:


> and this looks just right


I like it, great for roads and big ass parking lots.......looks cool too....Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1471002 said:


> so your holding the gtg once your done right ?
> 
> Anyone ever get nervous pricing a job?
> Im pricing one that involves so much detail and work ontop is 24 hours and on the lake that I'm a mess. Im glad a don't smoke. I just stare at the numbers thinking maybe I should be lower, maybe I should do this, do that, what if I used this instead. Whats that guy doing, why this why that?


I only get nervous when I win it cause that means I have to go back and see what I missed/forgot.:laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1471055 said:


> I only get nervous when I win it cause that means I have to go back and see what I missed/forgot.:laughing:


like the back 4 acre lot that you thought was the neighbors. Lol.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I priced a brush mowing job thinking it was the whole 10 acre field. Turned out to only be the first 4 acres! Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1471059 said:


> I priced a brush mowing job thinking it was the whole 10 acre field. Turned out to only be the first 4 acres! Lol


I was pricing an estate with 4 acres of grass and some trails, I decided to walk the trails cause she just pointed to where it started and where it came out of the bush. 100 acres of bush can hold alot of trails!!! I walked out an hour and a half later.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1471059 said:


> I priced a brush mowing job thinking it was the whole 10 acre field. Turned out to only be the first 4 acres! Lol


Sell your brushcat to get some money for your party and sub it out to me


----------



## Mr.Markus

Stopped by my railing guys place today...... I might have to increase my budget when the wife sees these pics. These are all metal pipe laying bead to accomplish the bark look. That's alot of bead. BTW this is not mine......yet.


----------



## StratfordPusher

Mr.Markus;1471068 said:


> Stopped by my railing guys place today...... I might have to increase my budget when the wife sees these pics. These are all metal pipe laying bead to accomplish the bark look. That's alot of bead. BTW this is not mine......yet.


Nice looking stuff.... hate to think of the price per foot, or would that be priced by the stump.... lol

Looks like a real craftsman... Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1471015 said:


> I don't really get stressed. I have delt with alot of stuff when I was younger and even now that stress doesnt really bother me. Just being nervous of picking the right package for them, giving them the right solutions they want. Convincing them they need my solutions.
> 
> is a 8000 series tractor (8420?) stupid big for snow? this guy I use has a addiction to green


We've plowed with a 8220 since 2004 and similiar in size red tractors since 1990. My dad use to plow with 3 8 wheeled Versatiles back in the 70' and 80's. I wouldn't say they would make the most economic tractors to plow with but if there already payed for doing summer work I'd hate to park them for the winter.


----------



## Grassman09

Landcare - Mont;1471024 said:


> Now this looks too big for snow.


I think there is 5 of those parked at the Heartland mall Mavis+Britania not with that blade on it thou.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1471090 said:


> I think there is 5 of those parked at the Heartland mall Mavis+Britania not with that blade on it thou.


They are all large frame 7's parked there except 1 8. The pic he posted is of a 9000 series.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1471095 said:


> They are all large frame 7's parked there except 1 8. The pic he posted is of a 9000 series.


let me guess I sub you those ones too :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1471100 said:


> let me guess I sub you those ones too :laughing:


I can tell them what ever you want.


----------



## greywynd

Got to love the timing sometimes. Needed some carpet or something to use to protect the ratchet straps from the corners of the rocks, so, being the environmentally conscious (cough, cough!) fellow I am, I stopped by my house demo site and cut some carpet strips out of the closets. I might have to grab some more before I toss it all in the dumpster next week. 

So far they've taken most of the fixtures out, but it looks like a 5' Jacuzzi tub (about 4 years old) may be getting left behind. Wonder if it's worth salvaging or not?

Going to be a nice clean one to demo, no blown in insulation, just batts, only one wall is drywalled, the rest are panelled, and the house is a little one bedroom wartime prefab house anyway.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

*Seriously?*

TWN says we could get "less than 5 cms" Tuesday night.


----------



## grandview

Little cool out right now 27 out there.Last week at this time it was 60!


----------



## GMC Driver

My thermometer says -7 or 19 degrees. That's a bit colder then they said - gonna do some significant damage to anything that had blossoms.

Going to have to keep an eye on Fri night/Sat morning - may get rid of some of the salt yet!


----------



## cet

Landcare - Mont;1471122 said:


> TWN says we could get "less than 5 cms" Tuesday night.


They changed that this morning. For us it has risk of freezing rain on EC.


----------



## ff1221

-5 here when I got up and a very heavy frost, not gonna be good for a lot of stuff, hopefully that's the last of it stuff is really starting to grow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

-9 here. The crew doesn't want to go to work today, glad my old Kubota sweeper has a heater.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1471170 said:


> -9 here. The crew doesn't want to go to work today, glad my old Kubota sweeper has a heater.


Tell your crew leader to man up and stop being a baby.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1471174 said:


> Tell your crew leader to man up and stop being a baby.


I would but she might hit me again.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Long term usually has been correct


----------



## snowplowchick

Looks like the plows are going to be back on for our friend Triple L. 5-10cm on Friday and 1-3 on Saturday.

In other news, my daffodils have had an untimely premature death this morning.


----------



## DeVries

CGM Inc.;1471177 said:


> Long term usually has been correct


We got 5cm's for Friday but with ground temps and air temps that high who knows, looks like the salters will be mounted on the trucks again just to be safe. It comes at a good time though just as the winter billing goes out the door again.


----------



## Triple L

Why did I get brought up in this conversation? It must be cause I'm the only one wise enough to keep a salter on their truck? LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1471180 said:


> Why did I get brought up in this conversation? It must be cause I'm the only one wise enough to keep a salter on their truck? LOL


Little you know....


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1471187 said:


> Little you know....


Little I know what?

I think we're all lost in translation...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1471193 said:


> Little I know what?
> 
> I think we're all lost in translation...


Translation: Stefan has salt spreaders still on trucks.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Rumour has it Chad can be "spreading salt" 60 seconds after "starting his truck"


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1471198 said:


> Rumour has it Chad can be "spreading salt" 60 seconds after "starting his truck"


LOL... 

I feel sorry for everyone who hasnt spread any salt in the last 3 weeks :laughing:

Its clear snowplow chick being soo grumpy must not have got any salt in the last little while LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

You know what happens when we all go down this road!


----------



## snowplowchick

Triple L;1471199 said:


> LOL...
> 
> I feel sorry for everyone who hasnt spread any salt in the last 3 weeks :laughing:


The difference is, most of us don't have to spread salt manually to get the job done. :laughing:

In other news, I still have salt in the hoppers, with February's salt residue on the sides of trucks.


----------



## Triple L

snowplowchick;1471204 said:


> I still have salt in the hoppers


Now that just dosent sound right LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol residue all over. I like how you operate SPC


----------



## greywynd

It's all good fun until the chute gets plugged up!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That only happens on old salters or when the parts are broken.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1471195 said:


> Translation: Stefan has salt spreaders still on trucks.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Now I know why they call it
Pickle mix. 

Roll up the rim to win sucks this year


----------



## Alpha Property

So your horse shoe doesn't extend to timmies contests?


----------



## Alpha Property

Beautiful day to do some lawn rolling aerating and dethatching


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Alpha Property;1471230 said:


> So your horse shoe doesn't extend to timmies contests?


Nope but a made 200 cups worth sat night at the heron. 
I thought I was making a charitable contribution of $500


----------



## Mr.Markus

Alpha Property;1471231 said:


> Beautiful day to do some lawn rolling aerating and dethatching


.......and sweeping.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1471234 said:


> .......and sweeping.


Then you shovel the sweepings into the truck? 
Or these are those ditches you have posted before.


----------



## snowplowchick

Beautiful day to dig trees too... Anyone need any trees? I know of a great place, a few hours away for most of you though.

Or if your salt pile is low, beautiful day to buy more salt for fri-sun. Not that I need any salt, just concerned for my fellow plowers who might be unprepared.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1471236 said:


> Then you shovel the sweepings into the truck?
> Or these are those ditches you have posted before.


Out here it's mostly sweeping gravel from the town plow off their lawns back onto the gravel roads. No picking it up. Easy breezy!


----------



## DeVries

snowplowchick;1471237 said:


> Beautiful day to dig trees too... Anyone need any trees? I know of a great place, a few hours away for most of you though.
> 
> Or if your salt pile is low, beautiful day to buy more salt for fri-sun. Not that I need any salt, just concerned for my fellow plowers who might be unprepared.


What type trees. Looking for blue spruce (fat Alberts and Colorado) aprox 40


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1471234 said:


> .......and sweeping.


Why do your pictures always say your in new york?


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1471249 said:


> Why do your pictures always say your in new york?


I bet his wife programmed the tag name and he doesn't know how to change it


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1471252 said:


> I bet his wife programmed the tag name and he doesn't know how to change it


I know how... I can't be bothered. :laughing:What're you doing checking the properties of all my pictures snoop.:laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

Don't make fun of me......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cedar I have to rib you a little on this one... I know your a dodge boy but whats with the chevy in your flyer..  I'll need you membership back please. :laughing:
http://www.cedargrounds.ca/pdf/Flyer-2-01.jpg

I was checking your site. looks good. 

Im going to get myself a site.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

it shows up with just the tag line description on mobile phones. and to view the pic you have to click it. I didnt click the last one.


----------



## cet

My 3 salters are still on the trucks. 1 never come's off so I'm always ready to go. 50 tonne in the shed so I should be good to make it through the weekend.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

enviro says risk of freezing rain over night tonight for me.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1471264 said:


> enviro says risk of freezing rain over night tonight for me.


For me also but +5 by 7am.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I would love to see some contractors get fired over this one


----------



## CGM Inc.

9 of the tractors of my neighbor are already gone into winter storage or back to the rental co.
3 are still on the lot...a surprise storm would rattle a lot of cages around here that is for sure!


----------



## cet

It is to early to put the equipment to bed. My plow is still in my driveway. I might take it to the shop this weekend if the forecast is good for next week. It is only 20 minutes away so it's not a big deal to go and get it.

The Catholic Board might get an eye opener if we get the freezing rain. We are not allowed to go out until there is 5cm of snow on the ground. With the warm ground temps and only EC calling for the freezing rain I think they will be OK.


----------



## snowplowchick

Devries, there's small(4-5 foot) Neon blue spruce, dwarf Alberta spruce, some cedars, and about 40000 deciduous trees maples, oaks, linden, redbud, tulip, birch etc. 

He can get 5-7 foot colorados. Is that the size you are looking for.


----------



## cet

Did everyone go to bed early expecting to salt?

Chad your weather looks better(IMO) for the weekend.


----------



## snowplowchick

I went to Burlington yesterday and the main roads(Fairview) had been pretreated. A little overkill.


----------



## cet

snowplowchick;1471361 said:


> I went to Burlington yesterday and the main roads(Fairview) had been pretreated. A little overkill.


They pretreated the bridges and intersections here too. I guess they don't know what to do with the money left in the budget.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mississauga has been pre-treated several times the last week!
Isn't the liquid supposed to stay on the surface until rain washes it away????

Agree with the budget to blow!


----------



## goel

City of Hamilton is cutting the grass at the sports parks today.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Anyone know a good place for mower tires?


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1471395 said:


> Anyone know a good place for mower tires?


Have you ever found you can buy tires with rims cheaper from the dealer the just buying tires. If you want obscenely low tires and parts for trailers let me know. As there is a place in Brampton that wholesales to dealers and he will let you walk in and buy from him. Hes been around forever but not that many people know about him.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1471431 said:


> Have you ever found you can buy tires with rims cheaper from the dealer the just buying tires. If you want obscenely low tires and parts for trailers let me know. As there is a place in Brampton that wholesales to dealers and he will let you walk in and buy from him. Hes been around forever but not that many people know about him.


We currently buy rim and tire from dealer but I feel I pay to much. Should be able to get the tire for 50-70 $ for a walker or zero turn. One of our clients deals with Carlile and is trying to get prices.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grubs, Grubs, Grubs....Nematodes will be a standard soon!


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1471446 said:


> Grubs, Grubs, Grubs....Nematodes will be a standard soon!


I found some huge ones in the trees I cut up in February in their early instar stages. Lotsa rodent (racoon, skunk, and possum) damage already on some estates. Looks like it'll be a bad year for them.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1471431 said:


> Have you ever found you can buy tires with rims cheaper from the dealer the just buying tires. If you want obscenely low tires and parts for trailers let me know. As there is a place in Brampton that wholesales to dealers and he will let you walk in and buy from him. Hes been around forever but not that many people know about him.


Where is that place Dave? I've heard of a place but never gone there. I can only find 6ply tires for my enclosed I need E rated.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1471448 said:


> I found some huge ones in the trees I cut up in February in their early instar stages. Lotsa rodent (racoon, skunk, and possum) damage already on some estates. Looks like it'll be a bad year for them.


It was an easy winter for them and us.


----------



## Grassman09

Hopefully a good year for re sodding jobs.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1471454 said:


> Where is that place Dave? I've heard of a place but never gone there. I can only find 6ply tires for my enclosed I need E rated.


http://www.profilecanada.com/companydetail.cfm?company=2359285_General_Axle_Products_Inc_Brampton_ON


----------



## Grassman09

Thx I'll try them. Cerka in Milton is good for some trailer parts. Just not tires..


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I have a source for zero turn casters and such. I will post info tomorrow when I'm back at the office.


----------



## Grassman09

JohnnyRoyale;1471466 said:


> I have a source for zero turn casters and such. I will post info tomorrow when I'm back at the office.


When u get back there can u also send me $$ on your mini bins. How mini are they like the ones MGS has? Just clean fill.. Grub infested sod lol.


----------



## schrader

Lots of grubs here as well, not having much luck with the nematodes. Some of the PM's had Fiesta sprayed last year, wow tons of damage. 40' cedar trees stone dead in one site, 20 hydrangeas in one other site all dead. Anyone else seeing any negative side effects from Fiesta, I sure am glad I got out of that bizz.


----------



## DeVries

Shrader

Not sure why your guy is spraying Fiesta on the trees and shrubs its meant for weeds even though it doesn't kill them like they promise. Sounds like they died of other causes.

TWN now says 5-10 for us tomorrow:laughing: can't wait to see that.


----------



## snowplowchick

DeVries;1471540 said:


> TWN now says 5-10 for us tomorrow:laughing: can't wait to see that.


Winter's last gasp and it is fitting that the weather forecasters end the season with another brilliant, wildly fluctuating forecast. They are just going to look out their window on Friday. How many times can they change the forecast? Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

We had a little flurrie last night that didn't stick to anything but my trex deck.Toured around and almost put the salter on but didn't......


----------



## GMC Driver

Special Wether Statement this morning:

http://weatheroffice.gc.ca/warnings/SWS_bulletins_e.html?prov=on

_"There is significant uncertainty as to the accumulation at this time." _ - direct quote. I don't know, but sure glad I got 60 ton of salt left now.


----------



## CGM Inc.

A salt run would be nice! Just clean out what's left in the shop. 1-3cm for us


----------



## CGM Inc.

Some of that white stuff is falling out of the sky????


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Martin Brunet
National Account Manager
FlatFree Tires Canada Inc.
110-5460 Canotek Rd.
Ottawa, ON K1J 9H2
(866) 456-7762
www.flatfreetire.ca

We ordered a bunch 11x4.00-5, flat free smooth caster wheels for our Jacobsen complete with bearing for $69 a piece...way cheaper than anyone other dealer around here. He charged us $10 to ship 10 tires and they were here the next day.


----------



## StratfordPusher

JohnnyRoyale;1471570 said:


> Martin Brunet
> National Account Manager
> FlatFree Tires Canada Inc.
> 110-5460 Canotek Rd.
> Ottawa, ON K1J 9H2
> (866) 456-7762
> www.flatfreetire.ca
> 
> We ordered a bunch 11x4.00-5, flat free smooth caster wheels for our Jacobsen complete with bearing for $69 a piece...way cheaper than anyone other dealer around here. He charged us $10 to ship 10 tires and they were here the next day.


Nice products, pricing and selection, thanks for posting the link Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I dont know how you guys deal with this bid process all the time 
It sure is a let down when you don't get it. I didn't get a job I really wanted and I was confident I was in. It's not a feeling I enjoy. It feels like you have lost but really you only haven't gained anything. Your still where you are but
You question everything you proposed. Yuck

I have a question for you bobcat owners. Are you buying with joystick controlls which are selectable or standard H pattern controlls. ??? I tried the selectable in a new s650 and it's all wrists where as my s300 is arms and wrists.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1471616 said:


> I dont know how you guys deal with this bid process all the time
> It sure is a let down when you don't get it. I didn't get a job I really wanted and I was confident I was in. It's not a feeling I enjoy. It feels like you have lost but really you only haven't gained anything. Your still where you are but
> You question everything you proposed. Yuck


It's worse when you've had something for years and it goes out to bid and you lose it without changing a thing. Managers and expectations change, it works both ways or we wouldn't be bidding anything. It is ego busting...... but once in a while you hit the ball just perfect and you're hooked.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1471616 said:


> I dont know how you guys deal with this bid process all the time
> It sure is a let down when you don't get it. I didn't get a job I really wanted and I was confident I was in. It's not a feeling I enjoy. It feels like you have lost but really you only haven't gained anything. Your still where you are but
> You question everything you proposed. Yuck
> 
> I have a question for you bobcat owners. Are you buying with joystick controlls which are selectable or standard H pattern controlls. ??? I tried the selectable in a new s650 and it's all wrists where as my s300 is arms and wrists.


On some bids there is a lot of time and some expense that goes into the process also. Last week I took the time to look at close to 40 schools for grass cutting only to find out someone on here low bid them. Even guys that make good money at some stuff will lowball just to keep guys busy.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1471616 said:


> I dont know how you guys deal with this bid process all the time
> It sure is a let down when you don't get it. I didn't get a job I really wanted and I was confident I was in. It's not a feeling I enjoy. It feels like you have lost but really you only haven't gained anything. Your still where you are but
> You question everything you proposed. Yuck
> 
> I have a question for you bobcat owners. Are you buying with joystick controlls which are selectable or standard H pattern controlls. ??? I tried the selectable in a new s650 and it's all wrists where as my s300 is arms and wrists.


If you can't get it at the price you quoted you shouldn't question everything you do but what others do....some places go for prices you better stay in bed for.


----------



## cet

Dean a wise man once told me if you get everything you bid you are doing something wrong. Usually too cheap.

I bid a snowplowing job yesterday. They gave me the price they paid this year and I told her I can't do it for that price. You are shopping because of poor service, most times they aren't getting enough money to do a really good job. I gave them my price and I will hear tomorrow.

It is sometimes better if you don't know what they are paying.


----------



## JD Dave

I think of bidding like going to the bar when I was younger. Bid on everything you can find and your bound to get lucky.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

There is what you can do the job for and what you bid. I can say that I have never only had 1 plate at the buffet.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JD Dave;1471642 said:


> I think of bidding like going to the bar when I was younger. Bid on everything you can find and your bound to get lucky.


And the bigger they are the more aggressive dave bids!


----------



## musclecarboy

So what do we think for snow tomorrow? Looks like we'll shovel off the fireplace saturday morning to continue laying stone


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1471645 said:


> And the bigger they are the more aggressive dave bids!


The bigger ones try harder, ask Chad.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Is it true that fat chicks try harder because they "have to" like Tom says?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Markham is calling 1cm and 0-1 degree. The ground is fully thawed. If this is what happens, 1cm will melt.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;1471624 said:


> On some bids there is a lot of time and some expense that goes into the process also. Last week I took the time to look at close to 40 schools for grass cutting only to find out someone on here low bid them. Even guys that make good money at some stuff will lowball just to keep guys busy.


Aparantly my bid wasnt low enough either because I heard that a couple of other guys already got the call for equipment inspection.


----------



## G.Landscape

So...with all the nice weather I haven't been on here for a while....I was done thinking about snow... haha. 

But anyway I think there were a few other people that got a call for some salt survey and were told they would get a timmies card for taking time to answer the questions.....I was a little skeptical but finally today, it arrive....$25 for 5 min survey. Awesome, I hope I win the car...haha


----------



## cet

JohnnyRoyale;1471662 said:


> Aparantly my bid wasnt low enough either because I heard that a couple of other guys already got the call for equipment inspection.


There were only 6 guys at the site map inspections so I have no idea who that might have been. For those prices they can have it.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1471657 said:


> Is it true that fat chicks try harder because they "have to" like Tom says?


I seem to always say a lot more than I remember. And I don't drink that much.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1471666 said:


> There were only 6 guys at the site map inspections so I have no idea who that might have been. For those prices they can have it.


Do your boards always leave it for last minute? Our board tender was out early last fall.
Just curious.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1471671 said:


> Do your boards always leave it for last minute? Our board tender was out early last fall.
> Just curious.


Everyone up here leaves it until now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I won't do the grass cutting for what they award as a tender out here, let alone the fert, aerate, and turf repair.
But the job they get is what they pay for.


----------



## CGM Inc.

My wifes B-day today....she got an expensive present! Just bought a house!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1471679 said:


> My wifes B-day today....she got an expensive present! Just bought a house!


Congrats. Good rates these days.


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1471679 said:


> My wifes B-day today....she got an expensive present! Just bought a house!


Congrats

Is that one for you and one for her. That will make a peaceful marriage.


----------



## Alpha Property

CGM Inc.;1471679 said:


> My wifes B-day today....she got an expensive present! Just bought a house!


My birthdays tomarow, can I have one too? Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Starting June 1, 2012, shoppers hopping south of the border for quick trips will be able to bring back more duty-free and tax-free goods.

Traveller exemption limits will be raised from $50 to $200 for trips over 24 hours, from $400 to $800 for trips longer than 48 hours, and finally, there'll be a more modest jump from $750 to $800 for week-long jaunts

No wonder Grandview was hiring, he will need another forklift driver.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1471688 said:


> Starting June 1, 2012, shoppers hopping south of the border for quick trips will be able to bring back more duty-free and tax-free goods.
> 
> Traveller exemption limits will be raised from $50 to $200 for trips over 24 hours, from $400 to $800 for trips longer than 48 hours, and finally, there'll be a more modest jump from $750 to $800 for week-long jaunts
> 
> No wonder Grandview was hiring, he will need another forklift driver.


I hope my wife doesn't see this. She is heading down again Saturday.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

June!

we just booked a trip to vegas (mandalay bay) for a week in July. we will be in the usa for July4th. should be a good party.  fly out of buffalo. 

when they say duty free most stuff is duty free anyways. they still charge you the hst right? or do they wave you thru


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1471698 said:


> June!
> 
> we just booked a trip to vegas (mandalay bay) for a week in July. we will be in the usa for July4th. should be a good party.  fly out of buffalo.
> 
> when they say duty free most stuff is duty free anyways. they still charge you the hst right? or do they wave you thru


She wants to go to Vegas in June. We went last June to a jewelry convention and it was at the Mandalay Bay hotel. Not my kind of thing but it included a concert with Bruno Mars on the Mandalay beach after.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

not sure if there are many guys that do any scrap metal here but I just learned something intersting. 

I use to take my old computers and power supplies to the scrap metal yard, well now there are E-Waste dealers. I took a pickup truck level with the box today of old computers and monitors and they paid me $115. which was .20cents a pound.

I could not believe it. Now I no why all these places are doing free e waste drop off days. 
They are making a killing. Im kicking myself for taking that dump trailer load of computers to the scrap yard before winter. It was probably worth a new set of tires.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1471700 said:


> She wants to go to Vegas in June. We went last June to a jewelry convention and it was at the Mandalay Bay hotel. Not my kind of thing but it included a concert with Bruno Mars on the Mandalay beach after.


Mandalay has the best pool and beach. Thats why we stay there cause the wife really likes the pool there. Our flight and hotel for a week out of buffalo was under $1000 combined. Thats a screamin deal for Mandalay.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1471681 said:


> Congrats. Good rates these days.


...not going to the bank 



cet;1471683 said:


> Congrats
> 
> Is that one for you and one for her. That will make a peaceful marriage.


Sure is....happily married!



Alpha Property;1471687 said:


> My birthdays tomarow, can I have one too? Lol


No!


----------



## DeVries

G.Landscape;1471663 said:


> So...with all the nice weather I haven't been on here for a while....I was done thinking about snow... haha.
> 
> But anyway I think there were a few other people that got a call for some salt survey and were told they would get a timmies card for taking time to answer the questions.....I was a little skeptical but finally today, it arrive....$25 for 5 min survey. Awesome, I hope I win the car...haha


I forgot all about that, I think I took the survey shortly after you had posted about it so hopfully in the next few days.

I think all the winners are gone cause I haven't won anything in a few weeks now.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Gotta work on my parent's place some more this morning, but this afternoon will be fun. Going to pick up my new (to me) bobcat. To answer you question about which controls Dean, this one has selectable ACS (case style) or foot. I can run either of the 3, but even when the option is there, I still run foot just because its what's comfortable to me. 

Congrats on the house CGM. I need to follow suit soon. Expensive party to pay for first though.


----------



## CGM Inc.

...salters are ready to go again...fueled, checked over, hooked up just in case we need them.
Finished the first Brussels job yesterday, just another funny season.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1471739 said:


> ...salters are ready to go again...fueled, checked over, hooked up just in case we need them.
> Finished the first Brussels job yesterday, just another funny season.


And I know what a Brussels job is now. Congrats on the house. We were back to doing site checks this morning. Oh the fun of it all.


----------



## forbidden

Gophers everywhere...... so this is how the year is going to start out.


----------



## StratfordPusher

City was out pre-treat spraying all the streets this morning..... guess they have money left to blow.....


----------



## CGM Inc.

My Guys said one of our neighboring lots got salted last night.
For what it is worth I rather stay in bed tonight.


----------



## DeVries

Judging by the radar things will start in the next two hours. Looks like an all rain event though. It's gonna be tough getting up and doing site checks again, I think it's been about three weeks since we've done them.


----------



## schrader

Just put the salter back on, just in case, only calling for a few flurries here.


----------



## cet

Looks like they just raised the amounts a little bit. Have to wait and see how much of it melts on contact.


----------



## grandview

Any you guys road trip down here to pick up some lottery tixs? $640,000,000!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

cet;1471782 said:


> Looks like they just raised the amounts a little bit. Have to wait and see how much of it melts on contact.


My vote is all of it. Ground is pretty warm. Mark loaded the salter last night, so if we gotta go we gotta go but it'll be stupid with +6 sat.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1471784 said:


> My vote is all of it. Ground is pretty warm. Mark loaded the salter last night, so if we gotta go we gotta go but it'll be stupid with +6 sat.


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I put the salter on but didn't fill it, I couldn't do it cause I cleaned it up so nice and FF'ed it 3 weeks ago... i couldn't stand looking at the residue on it. Ready to go...ready to finish up cleanups next week and add an additional month of grass cutting to my schedule. Looking at a new 50hp loader too maybe with a cab this time.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

You bought the china loader didn't you.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1471790 said:


> You bought the china loader didn't you.


Japan...... sticking with what I know.

http://www.agdealer.com/pages/view-...w=181&Act=EQUIPVIEW&listpage=/pages/index.cfm


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Wow. Very nice. Big spender


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Very nice markus! When do you get it?


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1471785 said:


> Couldn't agree more!


With the warm Saturday and all this smart about salt you think people could think for a couple of hours until it is all gone. Funny part is, if it is going to snow 10cm we wouldn't do anything until it was all over but because there is only 1 or 2 cm coming most people expect it to be black when they show up in the morning.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Dean, did you buy the 650 you were looking at? I was there today and they were sending a new 650 to coburg. Coincidence? Or yours?


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1471800 said:


> Very nice markus! When do you get it?


When I decide between this one or new.... I need to make room in the garage.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Don't spend it if you don't need to. If you just need space, you can keep some at my place.


----------



## CGM Inc.

I have the dense and inflation proof version of it!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Pfft, I have at least 6 or 7 $20 bills!


----------



## Alpha Property

Wet snow is falling here


----------



## Mr.Markus

That's the first blotch of red I've seen on the radar this season.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

No I didn't buy one. 
The s300 with its H controlls is almost nicer to operate but the cab in 650 is nicer 

I'd probably buy from johns equipment in Frankford
They are pretty good.


----------



## DeVries

Alpha Property;1471816 said:


> Wet snow is falling here


Full salt run for us now, all the grass has dissapeared and the roads are slushy. Doesn't look like we will get enough to plow though.


----------



## Grassman09

They just downgraded my forecast for Milton. Must be because I put the plow on the truck and moved the skidsteer to where I'm storing my leftover salt for the summer. :whistling:


----------



## kefala

Nothing in east Markham yet


----------



## CGM Inc.

Barely wet in Mississauga, its hanging south of us.


----------



## cet

Wow it looks like most of this might miss us.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1471833 said:


> Wow it looks like most of this might miss us.


and just about over too????


----------



## greywynd

Nothing coming across 9 from Tottenham to Port Perry, but Marmora area is white right now. Haven't been talking to my other half to see if there's anything in Peterborough yet. Nice looking tractor Markus, think you'll have a storage issue?


----------



## cet

greywynd;1471839 said:


> Nothing coming across 9 from Tottenham to Port Perry, but Marmora area is white right now. Haven't been talking to my other half to see if there's anything in Peterborough yet. Nice looking tractor Markus, think you'll have a storage issue?


Looking at the radar I don't think you got too much in Peterborough.


----------



## greywynd

Just talked to the other half, the ground is white there. I still have a plow mounted up, but have no intentions of using it!


----------



## cet

greywynd;1471843 said:


> Just talked to the other half, the ground is white there. I still have a plow mounted up, but have no intentions of using it!


Roads too? This is such a PITA with the weather we have been having.


----------



## greywynd

She wasn't sure, everything's gravel around the house and she hadn't been out to see any pavement.


----------



## cet

greywynd;1471845 said:


> She wasn't sure, everything's gravel around the house and she hadn't been out to see any pavement.


Ask her if the Mall parking lot is white? LOL


----------



## greywynd

Good idea, but she's not much of a shopper!


----------



## cet

greywynd;1471847 said:


> Good idea, but she's not much of a shopper!


Does she have a sister. That would be priceless.

I can send over a teacher.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Looks like the forecasters were winging it again.
Downgrade after downgrade.


----------



## Mr.Markus

greywynd;1471839 said:


> Nothing coming across 9 from Tottenham to Port Perry, but Marmora area is white right now. Haven't been talking to my other half to see if there's anything in Peterborough yet. Nice looking tractor Markus, think you'll have a storage issue?


I have a great deal on storage....no worries.


----------



## greywynd

cet;1471850 said:


> Does she have a sister. That would be priceless.
> 
> I can send over a teacher.


Nope, no sister. And $end lot$ of educational material$ with your teacher too, wife's been going to Trent the last few years, and we know all about the $tarving $tudent i$$ues. (At least we've paid pretty well all along, so when she's done it'll feel like winning the lottery!  )


----------



## cet

greywynd;1471857 said:


> Nope, no sister. And $end lot$ of educational material$ with your teacher too, wife's been going to Trent the last few years, and we know all about the $tarving $tudent i$$ues. (At least we've paid pretty well all along, so when she's done it'll feel like winning the lottery!  )


I was going to send you a teaching shopper.

My daughter is going to Nipissing to become a teacher.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1471856 said:


> I have a great deal on storage....no worries.


Are you going to use that tractor for snow. I'm guessing you work alone so the answer is no.

I bought a 5083 Deere and put a 9-14 Horst on it and it did quite well this winter though I never saw it work.


----------



## GMC Driver

Site checks here reveal little need for anything - but still shook a little salt just to remind them were on the job.

Temps are slowly climbing here - plus .5, a few hours ago was still -1.5. Ice pellets, then snow, then freezing rain has left a crust on lawns. Pavement and concrete is pretty good - there was enough temperature in them to keep them bare.

They always remember the last one - so a little salt goes far in the P.R. department.


----------



## Mr.Markus

With the cab the option is there but probably not. Trucks serve me quite well for snow. More for bush hogging, leveling and seeding and general purpose old guy wheelbarrow,


----------



## schrader

Not a flake here, what a shame, now please give me back my 26 degrees because it sure was nice bike riding weather.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nothing on the pavement here, but I learned that my cold has really affected my country music voice....


----------



## cet

schrader;1471880 said:


> Not a flake here, what a shame, now please give me back my 26 degrees because it sure was nice bike riding weather.


I hear that. I played 1 round of golf and could have easily worn shorts.

Nothing here for us I'm happy to say.


----------



## grandview

Got about quarter inch of slush last night.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1471793 said:


> Japan...... sticking with what I know.
> 
> http://www.agdealer.com/pages/view-...w=181&Act=EQUIPVIEW&listpage=/pages/index.cfm


Very nice, remember to tell Jeff I said hi! Mentioning my name should be good for a few thousand off.


----------



## ff1221

We barely pulled off a damp road out of all of that, I guess putting the plow back on really worked. Headin out soon to pick up the new equipment trailer, I told myself and the wife there would be no new equipment this year, but she agreed the old trailer was done and that i should get a new one so I didn't wait for her to change her mind!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Goodbye winter! All we got..


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1471895 said:


> Goodbye winter! All we got..


For a forecast they changed 4 times it's hard to believe they were still that wrong.

On Thursday night the weather guy on Global said he expected less then 1cm and nothing would stick. He nailed it this time.


----------



## Alpha Property

we got a little more than that


----------



## cet

Got a fax from one of my customers. It says the following work orders have not been billed yet and are approaching their cut off date. Not only have I invoiced it they have also paid me in full for the work.

Do you ever feel like your being tested sometimes?


----------



## greywynd

Looks similar to Alpha's pic around here this am. Off to gather up my stuff and start on the prep work for my house demolition.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Around midnight a streamer appeared over Scarborough and messed my sleeping up. It started with just getting the ground a bit wet, then by 2am grass was white, but asphalt still wet, by 4 am is was all gone and then I just worried about the ground freezing, which didn't happen, but now I am cranky.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1471906 said:


> Around midnight a streamer appeared over Scarborough and messed my sleeping up. It started with just getting the ground a bit wet, then by 2am grass was white, but asphalt still wet, by 4 am is was all gone and then I just worried about the ground freezing, which didn't happen, but now I am cranky.


I bet Hooter's would cheer you up.


----------



## greywynd

Jon, swing by my jobsite, I'll loan you a sledgehammer and you can work it out.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1471891 said:


> Very nice, remember to tell Jeff I said hi! Mentioning my name should be good for a few thousand off.


Wow...even the online price shot up when you wrote that


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

a little delivery to the customers on monday.

"spring has sprung so our work is done" 
"thanks for your winter business"
Dean

I know its still a little early and we still have till april 15th but it keeps the cheques flowing Thumbs Up


----------



## adamhumberview

boring day.. decided to wash the car.. its for sale btw.. if anyone is interested..


----------



## CGM Inc.

A Cockster....


----------



## Elite_Maint

CGM Inc.;1471945 said:


> A Cockster....


Looks like a Carrera to me......


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1471945 said:


> A Cockster....


:laughing::laughing: The wifes car is a Boxer.


----------



## StratfordPusher

Mr.Markus;1471957 said:


> :The wifes car is a Boxer.


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Anyone up for a breakfast tomorrow I'm in Brampton at 8am?


----------



## greywynd

Sure, I've been down that way most of the last month, now that I'm in Peterborough for a few days you offer up a breakfast. 

Speaking of which, I think I'm headed to Cobourg next Saturday morning......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Give me a call. I'm always around 
Don't be shy I'm off division st. Just look for the beer store and follow the trail of empties. Lol.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1471991 said:


> Anyone up for a breakfast tomorrow I'm in Brampton at 8am?


I'd love to but I have move my wifes little sister.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That just sounds odd. I hope your wife is ok with that. hahahaha


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1472006 said:


> I'd love to but I have move my wifes little sister.


Let chad move her and we can go for breakfast. 
On his visa


----------



## Mr.Markus

I Had....

You can still help *Chad* move after a good breakfast.


----------



## greywynd

Wake up this morning, looking out a window and think that, gee, it's foggy.......until a closer look and then realized it's snowing! About an inch on vehicles, grass is nicely covered, but the gravel and pavement seem to be melting it off still. 

Dean, if I make it down (not sure yet) I'll give you a shout and stop by.


----------



## adamhumberview

CGM Inc.;1471945 said:


> A Cockster....


for a german, your knowledge of vehicles surprises me.. its a carrera.. lol


----------



## rooferdave

ice pellets in scarlem right now...


----------



## rooferdave

speaking of the above.....whats worse than raining cats and dogs?



























HAILING CABS!:laughing:


----------



## rooferdave

had to show you all this, westjet now has child free cabins for flights!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

For a second there I was like "how did a comedy group get that kind of access"???? Westjet has some great marketers!


----------



## Grassman09

adamhumberview;1472042 said:


> for a german, your knowledge of vehicles surprises me.. its a carrera.. lol


You own a F150 or maybe it was a 250. Saw a red truck with your company name pulling out of Ed Stewarts on Thursday I think it was.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

just wanted everyone to know that as of today 
I'm the owner of a groundsguys franchise. 







April fools.


----------



## greywynd

So you're saying it is a Clintar franchise instead?


----------



## forbidden

Who might have some free time to haul a New Holland C190 (4500kg) skid steer from Putnam to Thunder Bay area? I will try and line up a return haul for you as well. I need a quote on the transport please as I have a bid request to haul this item to Edmonton. Meeting in Thunder Bay makes far more sense at this time of year. If someone is interested, blast me a PM with a quote so I can incorporate it into the bid please.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hey ppm did the computer get fixed?

Paperwork all day for me. 
Renewed a few contracts last week. Cost me a few free sweeps and some flowers but closed the door and vultures flyin around.

Almost every piece of equipment I have is now off the depreciation table and I haven't bought anything. I've been adding clients each year. Tax pain bend over

Registered a website and will work on it soon
Www.plowyoursnow.com
Matches my license plates. Plwursno


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think so, not sure though! 

Go Daddy lady's work on you eh Dean?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I registered with them. Pretty cheap

I'll park a page soon.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

its ok Dean, you can admit their ads work!!!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

let's meet for lunch at hooters and talk about it


----------



## adamhumberview

Grassman09;1472049 said:


> You own a F150 or maybe it was a 250. Saw a red truck with your company name pulling out of Ed Stewarts on Thursday I think it was.


that would be humberview farms.. or humberview services..

my trucks are white none the less..


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Picked up the new (to me) bobcat on Friday.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nothing like a new toy to make the grind exciting again.


----------



## greywynd

Cool, another toothy bucket. It'll be interesting to see what kind of difference that makes on the 185's for digging compared to the smooth edge buckets. Got a stereo in it yet, or afraid the hired help will break the antenna's off?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

It will get a kenwood system soon enough.... and I'll have to buy some more durable antennas


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hmm. Hired people breaking antenna's... a need for more durable antenna's.... hmmm. I see a need for Stihl work tunes in this case,


----------



## greywynd

I can safely say I'm innocent in this case.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I was gonna dedicate this to Tom.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Beautiful day for a drive. Just ran up to lindsay to pick up my steel order. 2 30' 6" I beams and I beam legs drilled to bolt up and bolt to the anchors. On top of that we're decking with ipe and a wood railing with iron inserts. I'm very excited to get this project finished and in the profile.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

A friend of mine texted me this today........Thumbs Up


----------



## grandview

What's the disclaimer?


----------



## Elite_Maint

JohnnyRoyale;1472194 said:


> A friend of mine texted me this today........Thumbs Up
> 
> View attachment 112845


LOL!! That's CITYWIDE Lawncare....

I've seen his trucks around.....the tips section on the site made me laugh a bit...lol


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Wow, overhead for grasscutting must be low. I should buy some equipment and just go a little lower than the cheapest guy and I'll get lots of clients and be rich!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Www.citywidelawnsnow.ca
That's what comes up when you good the phone number

I think when someone reads that they have to think they are getting scammed on something.

To stick that on such a nasty looking piece of lawn too.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1472200 said:


> Www.citywidelawnsnow.ca
> That's what comes up when you good the phone number
> 
> I think when someone reads that they have to think they are getting scammed on something.
> 
> To stick that on such a nasty looking piece of lawn too.


I know them from around here! Smart about Salt has a Kitchener location for them.
Haven't been able to find a shop address or anything. Must be desperate if you offer free work....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1472203 said:


> I know them from around here! Smart about Salt has a Kitchener location for them.
> Haven't been able to find a shop address or anything. Must be desperate if you offer free work....


How do you check smart about salt and sima memberships / certification. Someone around here is using the logos but I don't think they are.


----------



## adamhumberview

Citywide lol.. those jokers have the flower/garden centre at the Galleria Mall at Dufferin & Dupont. They are so garbage they pay rent to the Galleria mall and still cannot pick up the maintenance/snow there..

and people talk bad about me!! These guys are offering work for free and still cannot pick up any work!!!


----------



## Elite_Maint

adamhumberview;1472210 said:


> Citywide lol.. those jokers have the flower/garden centre at the Galleria Mall at Dufferin & Dupont. They are so garbage they pay rent to the Galleria mall and still cannot pick up the maintenance/snow there..
> 
> and people talk bad about me!! These guys are offering work for free and still cannot pick up any work!!!


Thumbs Up i didn't wanna say anything lol they lost more work probably....


----------



## Elite_Maint

CGM Inc.;1472203 said:


> I know them from around here! Smart about Salt has a Kitchener location for them.
> Haven't been able to find a shop address or anything. Must be desperate if you offer free work....


They are around your area??? i seen them downtown and around Vaughan


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

This grass cutting talk reminds me of a brick commercial. What's next no payments till 2014. Super Easter brick grass blowout. LOL.


----------



## adamhumberview

E Maintenance;1472212 said:


> Thumbs Up i didn't wanna say anything lol they lost more work probably....


Lol oh well..... It is what it is....


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Is the owners name Manny and drives an orange HD Superduty?


----------



## Elite_Maint

JohnnyRoyale;1472223 said:


> Is the owners name Manny and drives an orange HD Superduty?


no its Mike...he drives a f250 crewcab navy blue truck


----------



## Mr.Markus

I usually think it's quite pointless to worry about what others are doing.Work hard, find your gimmick, do what you are willing to do. Let some one else worry about working for free.

My trucks are getting old...gotta haul around a back up.LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1472227 said:


> I usually think it's quite pointless to worry about what others are doing.Work hard, find your gimmick, do what you are willing to do. Let some one else worry about working for free.
> 
> My trucks are getting old...gotta haul around a back up.LOL


Does that trailer tilt? Looks good!!


----------



## grandview

When he takes it off the hitch it will.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's that galvanized 14000lb tilt I bought last spring. It hauls nice.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

What do one of them rich trailers cost. I'm taking back my empties soon


----------



## Mr.Markus

It a little local welding shop, when I bought it they told me they built it for themselves and didn't use it, since then the rentall place has an exact copy. I think they're building them when they're slow. It was a year old, I paid $5600.
I think they want $6500 new.http://www.swavingwelding.com/trailers


----------



## greywynd

My little house demo job went without a hitch today, house came down perfect, one 40 yard bin is filled ready to be swapped out first thing tomorrow morning, and should have all the debris loaded out tomorrow. Did have one surprise, sitting on a section of railroad track that they had used as a support beam, didn't see the end in the debris and pulled it up with the bucket. Saw the end, realized I'd bent it, and then went to shove it back down and straighten it. Heard a huge bang, and the bucket dropped suddenly, it actually broke about 4' off the end of the rail!! I knew the stuff was tough, but apparently it's semi hard too!!


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1472237 said:


> It's that galvanized 14000lb tilt I bought last spring. It hauls nice.


That's exactly what I want. I guess I forgot you had it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm sure they would build you one, if you want to try it out let me know.Just don't get it impounded at the border.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Last edited by Mr.Markus; Today at 07:49 PM. Reason: Border agents don't like Dave 
:laughing::laughing:

He did look a little soar last time I saw him.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1472260 said:


> Last edited by Mr.Markus; Today at 07:49 PM. Reason: Border agents don't like Dave
> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> He did look a little soar last time I saw him.


He keeps telling me to renew my passport but I've dedeuced from the stories about Chad that he just needs a patsy to get something across...LOL.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1472205 said:


> How do you check smart about salt and sima memberships / certification. Someone around here is using the logos but I don't think they are.


http://www.smartaboutsalt.com/
DO A MEMBER OR CONTRACTOR SEARCH AND YOU KNOW WHO IS ALLOWED TO USE THE LOGO OR CALL THEMSELVES CERTIFIED. You have to be a certified company like we are to use the logo. Triple L still doesn't show as a certified operator.


----------



## CGM Inc.

E Maintenance;1472213 said:


> They are around your area??? i seen them downtown and around Vaughan


They sure are! Competed on some properties and a friendly competitor just lost a site to them for no obvious reason! They actually charged more vs him! must be the free grass cuting for the owner/manager!


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1472260 said:


> Last edited by Mr.Markus; Today at 07:49 PM. Reason: Border agents don't like Dave
> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> He did look a little soar last time I saw him.


Ha ha. I'm looking at buying a set of B trains in Indiana if anyone if looking to be a patsy. LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I think you spend more time on the internet searching for deals then I do.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I am not a huge fan of trade organizations like SIMA, SMART about salt, Landscape Ontario etc....I love their trade shows, I like the forums and sometimes the magazines (most of the time the magazines just butter up certain members.) I Don't like how a lot of them will offer "certifications" though. 

A lot of these certifications require little more than paying dues and attending a meeting. To then put those logos on your truck, advertising, etc..... and market yourself as being more qualified than someone who is not a member is silly. I'm not saying anything bad about those of you who are members of these organizations. It shows that you are interested in furthering your knowledge of the field you work in which can never be a fault. I constantly strive to improve what I do and how I do it, just not by buying credentials. 

I am interested in going to the SIMA symposium as it is close this summer and I guess that means I might be a Sima snow warrior or something. If I were to join every applicable organization out there, I'd be in the poor house! But man, would I be qualified to do good work!!! 

I'll keep you posted on the trade organizations I will be opening next year. 

"Serious about Stonework" "Bobcat Business" and "Experts in Excavating" If you sign up for all 3 right now, I'll give the introductory price of $100. For this I will email you pictures and tips. You will recieve profiles on friends of mine in the businesses subscribed to, and recieve a certificate telling you that you're good at what you do! Please make all cheques payable to Grant Peel


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1472264 said:


> You have to be a certified company like we are to use the logo. Triple L still doesn't show as a certified operator.


 Do you tell that at party's too?

You worry about what your suppost to be doing and dont worry about what I'm doing...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

LOL, Lily (my fiancee) actually has the same qualifcations as shelly conrad who issued the 'diploma'. Upon completion of any of my courses, graduates will recieve a diploma, not from an accredited institution, but from a teacher.


----------



## ff1221

JD Dave;1472251 said:


> That's exactly what I want. I guess I forgot you had it.


Here is another local company that builds one, I had one of their lighter trailers and it worked great, my friend has it now. These guys generally have plenty of stock, same price, and offer 10% off if you take one they have in stock.

http://www.trailers.ca/index.php/Utility-Low-Profile-Tandem/


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;1472306 said:


> Here is another local company that builds one, I had one of their lighter trailers and it worked great, my friend has it now. These guys generally have plenty of stock, same price, and offer 10% off if you take one they have in stock.
> 
> http://www.trailers.ca/index.php/Utility-Low-Profile-Tandem/


Thanks for link. I really want one but I only want it for my pulling truck so it will have to wait for a while. I've spent more then my quota. Kaufman has a really nice one for 4k and it doesn't have a pump so no need for a battery which I really like.


----------



## forbidden

Here we are just waiting to start spring cleanup knowing full well that winter is not done with us yet.... 15-20cm snow tomorrow. Will it fizzle like last time????


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the mail man was good to me today 

not just cheques either but signed contracts for next year and a bit of grass cutting.


he even brought it in the door vs putting it in the box. he must have known it was good Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Not much has changed. A year ago today we were all talking about markus' trailer. 

Funny how things are.


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC;1472363 said:


> Not much has changed. A year ago today we were all talking about markus' trailer.
> 
> Funny how things are.


How did you find that out so easy, or did you spend all day flipping through pages of some of the most interesting conversation in Canada?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I was looking for something I posted. That came up. I clicked and it was littlerly one year ago.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1472363 said:


> Not much has changed. A year ago today we were all talking about markus' trailer.
> 
> Funny how things are.


I guess I just forget how predictable my life has become with the changing seasons. That's kinda funny. Crap load of email and phone calls for me today.


----------



## CGM Inc.

And more Brussels....
Pool was done last year, 700 sq. ft. patio going in now and front is booked for next year


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Mail*



MIDTOWNPC;1472360 said:


> the mail man was good to me today
> 
> not just cheques either but signed contracts for next year and a bit of grass cutting.
> 
> he even brought it in the door vs putting it in the box. he must have known it was good Thumbs Up


Going to buy my mailman a new car if he keeps stuffing my mailbox with signed contracts and cheques like has been....

All my last years signed again.... plus - 8- new major grass and landscape contracts and 4 new large snow contracts and Canadian Tire calls today out of the blue looking for a quote for snow... snagged their landscaping and grass 2 years ago and the owner loves our service.... so I am sure we will land that as well....

So now we went from 2 grass crews to 3 and hired another landscaper.... bought more equipment ......

Looks like a banner year, other then starting cutting 4 weeks earlier then normal on some accounts.......

Can't wait to see tomorrows mail... Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1472369 said:


> I guess I just forget how predictable my life has become with the changing seasons. That's kinda funny. Crap load of email and phone calls for me today.


Life has become a little predictable. At least with the farm we don't do any one thing for to long. I'm glad you said I could borrow your trailer for the summer, it will save me buying one.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1472405 said:


> Life has become a little predictable. At least with the farm we don't do any one thing for to long. I'm glad you said I could borrow your trailer for the summer, it will save me buying one.


Good .because I don't think it will fit in my garage


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1472406 said:


> Good .because I don't think it will fit in my garage


Good thing you have a big driveway.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

CGM Inc.;1472402 said:


> And more Brussels....
> Pool was done last year, 700 sq. ft. patio going in now and front is booked for next year [/QUOTe
> 
> The dimensional looks nice. Give me your address and I'll send you some calogues. There's a bunch of other types of interlock they've come out with now. Some of them look really good! You may be able to sell them!
> 
> I noticed on facebook that we have a mutual friend in the industry, Rain Gods. Have you used them/are they good? I was recently at his wedding where he married my fiancee's best friend. Met him the night before and he seemed like a good guy. I've checked out what I can find online and what I've seen looks nice but only seen photos.


----------



## goel

Stopped at the grocery store tonight on the way home and someone had recently (today) salted heavily in area's of the parking lot.


----------



## goel

mighty mouse....

Check out this video on YouTube:


----------



## musclecarboy

CGM Inc.;1472402 said:


> And more Brussels....
> Pool was done last year, 700 sq. ft. patio going in now and front is booked for next year


Do you pretty much stick with Brussels or install other walls/pavers too?


----------



## goel

Now I understand the extra long breather pole.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1472405 said:


> Life has become a little predictable. At least with the farm we don't do any one thing for to long. I'm glad you said I could borrow your trailer for the summer, it will save me buying one.


I'm rethinking that offer cause I'm afraid it might come back pink. On that subject I learned that you can buff galvanised shiny again...by accident... I spun the tires going up the deck and voila shiny again.LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1472418 said:


> I'm rethinking that offer cause I'm afraid it might come back pink. On that subject I learned that you can buff galvanised shiny again...by accident... I spun the tires going up the deck and voila shiny again.LOL


You probably havn't seen anything pink in a while. :laughing:


----------



## goel

orenlasko;1454012 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just a quick post up to let you know that my episode of Deck Wars will be broadcast on April 3 on HGTV. Here is a link for a bit more info...
> 
> http://www.laskoconstruction.com/it...k-wars-it-starts-airing-feb-28-2012-10pm.html
> 
> Cheers!


Deck wars tonight!!!!!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

congrats Oren! Deck looked great.


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1472369 said:


> I guess I just forget how predictable my life has become with the changing seasons. That's kinda funny. Crap load of email and phone calls for me today.


I need to get my Card and flyer also up at Judys and get my Acton crew to do that area. Recognized your card on the board.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1472435 said:


> I need to get my Card and flyer also up at Judys and get my Acton crew to do that area. Recognized your card on the board.


I knew I recognised that creepy guy in the cowboy hat.....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Haha, I assume Judy's is a restaurant? That would be kind of funny (ok creepy) for Marcus to go there one morning and a bunch of plowsite people are there staring at him.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1472445 said:


> Haha, I assume Judy's is a restaurant? That would be kind of funny (ok creepy) for Marcus to go there one morning and a bunch of plowsite people are there staring at him.


Christine the waitress has your picture now to pick for the visa roulette...lol


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1472409 said:


> CGM Inc.;1472402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And more Brussels....
> Pool was done last year, 700 sq. ft. patio going in now and front is booked for next year [/QUOTe
> 
> The dimensional looks nice. Give me your address and I'll send you some calogues. There's a bunch of other types of interlock they've come out with now. Some of them look really good! You may be able to sell them!
> 
> I noticed on facebook that we have a mutual friend in the industry, Rain Gods. Have you used them/are they good? I was recently at his wedding where he married my fiancee's best friend. Met him the night before and he seemed like a good guy. I've checked out what I can find online and what I've seen looks nice but only seen photos.
> 
> 
> 
> He is doing all our irrigation proerties in town. Have no issues with them.
> Justin or Peter?
Click to expand...


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1472415 said:


> Do you pretty much stick with Brussels or install other walls/pavers too?


Majority is Brussels, would say 80%. We use some Oaks and Permacon as well still tumbled. Trafalgar is ok, did 3 or 4 installs last year but I can't say I like them.

At the end what the client wants or can afford.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Justin, his wife is in our wedding party. Still only met him the one weekend at his, but seemed really nice. They were all talking about the irrigation co. And landscape lighting. Small world I saw a link to your page from his. 

There's nothing wrong with brussels, its just way too common. I try to push for premium pavers, or natural stone as it tends to stand out more and lead to neighbours hiring too.

I couldn't talk my parents out of it for their walkway and upper patio. I did convince them to let me use natural for the lower patio and fireplace. Now that they see it coming together, they love it.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1472473 said:


> Justin, his wife is in our wedding party. Still only met him the one weekend at his, but seemed really nice. They were all talking about the irrigation co. And landscape lighting. Small world I saw a link to your page from his.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with brussels, its just way too common. I try to push for premium pavers, or natural stone as it tends to stand out more and lead to neighbours hiring too.
> 
> I couldn't talk my parents out of it for their walkway and upper patio. I did convince them to let me use natural for the lower patio and fireplace. Now that they see it coming together, they love it.


Natural stone is sure nice but $$$ I like a solid chair or table on a flat surface not a fan of wobble


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1472475 said:


> Natural stone is sure nice but $$$ I like a solid chair or table on a flat surface not a fan of wobble


That was one thing I was just goin to say
I love the look but I hate wobble and I usually shovel 
My patio as I use the BBQ all year long


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'll post a pic when I get home of a SOLID table we built for a friend (5 tons stone) no wobble there!!! I think it looks like crap but he loves it and its a conversation piece. Mom wanted us to do it here but I talked her into just leaving it flat jumbo flag with a few muskoka chairs arount the fire. The bigger surface area ubder the legs doesn't let them wobble like iron or aluminum patio furniture would.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

As for the $$$$.... Cheaper than brussels but not for customers!!!


----------



## greywynd

With a good stone (not the typical flag one sees) in a jumbo or large flag it can be almost as smooth as concrete. Issue is finding the supply of stone, and it's all machine installed, and can be a lot of cutting to fit it right. Strange thing for me is I've done lots of stone, but that interlock stuff throws me, not used to dealing with stuff I can move in one hand!


----------



## schrader

Sounds like everyone is busy, slowed down a lot here the last week. Boys are just finishing up the last bits of clean ups and gardening. Need some warm weather to get people thinking spring again. Have a ton of quotes that I know we will be doing but just can't get the go ahead from the PMs and directors.When I get bored I tend to buy expensive toys like this one , so I need to be crazy busy.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grubs, grubs, grubs.....every other call is about sod repairs or new sod!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1472506 said:


> Grubs, grubs, grubs.....every other call is about sod repairs or new sod!


I'm not familiar cause I've never experienced them but is there any solution or is till and resod? What keeps them away


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1472510 said:


> I'm not familiar cause I've never experienced them but is there any solution or is till and resod? What keeps them away


...diacenon is a good solution but illegal now.

Nematodes as a bacteria treatment which should be applied around April-May and/or September -October. Strip and sod is pretty much the only option, Grubs feed on the roots and kill the grass, Skunks and Racoons eat the Grubs and you have a war zone....there isn't much left when done.

http://www.nematodes.ca/faqs.html


----------



## musclecarboy

schrader;1472485 said:


> Sounds like everyone is busy, slowed down a lot here the last week. Boys are just finishing up the last bits of clean ups and gardening. Need some warm weather to get people thinking spring again. Have a ton of quotes that I know we will be doing but just can't get the go ahead from the PMs and directors.When I get bored I tend to buy expensive toys like this one , so I need to be crazy busy.


Ecoboost v6 is awesome. My girlfriend has the same truck but in white with lariat trim and it motors when you smash the pedal.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nice truck schrader. Ive been reading on my phone lately and didn't catch the post of the picture


----------



## JD Dave

Nice truck Shrader


----------



## cet

schrader;1472485 said:


> Sounds like everyone is busy, slowed down a lot here the last week. Boys are just finishing up the last bits of clean ups and gardening. Need some warm weather to get people thinking spring again. Have a ton of quotes that I know we will be doing but just can't get the go ahead from the PMs and directors.When I get bored I tend to buy expensive toys like this one , so I need to be crazy busy.


Truck looks sharp. You do like to buy trucks.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

New ford, I like your style!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Tom and I set the beams in place for the footbridge today. Placing them wasn't nearly as hard as getting the 30 foot long beams up through the 7 ft wide, not straight path through the woods which is our entrance to the site.


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1472440 said:


> I knew I recognised that creepy guy in the cowboy hat.....


Right. You were that fat guy with the egg yoke dripping down his chin and all over your shirt wearing a Mr Markus shirt..............



CGM Inc.;1472515 said:


> ...diacenon is a good solution but illegal now.
> 
> Nematodes as a bacteria treatment which should be applied around April-May and/or September -October. Strip and sod is pretty much the only option, Grubs feed on the roots and kill the grass, Skunks and Racoons eat the Grubs and you have a war zone....there isn't much left when done.
> 
> http://www.nematodes.ca/faqs.html


Diazinon you mean right. Must be the German in you lol

I'm importing a skid of it this week. Eat your heart out Jon. 

Merrit is also another good product its made buy Bayer a friend of mine would charge a boat load to apply that stuff.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Who is going to be the troll living under it? haha


----------



## R.G.PEEL

your prom date! 

Disclaimer: hopefully that wasnt suzanne. I like her.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1472559 said:


> Right. You were that fat guy with the egg yoke dripping down his chin and all over your shirt wearing a Mr Markus shirt..............


That could've been anybody......


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

na, Kate was her name... was only 5'2" so yeah... sorta works.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

My excavator is downtown today digging up a sani service for a house on a very small front yard. Plumbers that hired me are good customers/friends. They told me "access is tight and the yard is up a foot from the sidewalk with a concrete retaining wall". No problem, we can climb over that. 

When I dropped off the machine this morning I see they missed the part where the retaining wall is tiled and capped lol. Customer understands and accepts responsibility for damage. Hope the tiles like 11 000lbs on a 2sq ft area!


----------



## JD Dave

Looks good Grant.


----------



## schrader

Lost spring if found please return to southern Ontario. Brrrrr


----------



## CGM Inc.

Well, here is the new shack! Deal is signed as per today


----------



## snowplowchick

CGM Inc.;1472606 said:


> Well, here is the new shack! Deal is signed as per today


Congrats! Appleby line Burlington/Milton? Nice area. I thought you were a Toronto guy.


----------



## CGM Inc.

snowplowchick;1472607 said:


> Congrats! Appleby line Burlington/Milton? Nice area. I thought you were a Toronto guy.


Milton, backing onto Glen Eden.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nice place Stefan. What's that? A little shy of 3 acres! Nice space to spread out but not too big, to get lost in. Guess we know where the next GTG is...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Congrats. 

Now I know where to get a JD tractor!!! Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1472616 said:


> Nice place Stefan. What's that? A little shy of 3 acres! Nice space to spread out but not too big, to get lost in. Guess we know where the next GTG is...


I second the gtg vote. I'll bring beer


----------



## snowplowchick

I third the gtg idea. Lol. I actually know that area well.


----------



## goel

Nice and close. I am in for the gtg


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, give him time to move in and get a garage up! He is going to show up with the moving van and you guys will be there holding a keg.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1472616 said:


> Nice place Stefan. What's that? A little shy of 3 acres! Nice space to spread out but not too big, to get lost in. Guess we know where the next GTG is...


A little over 3 acres actually, pond, creek, etc. But needs work since it is to small for us.
Hope to have everything done by end of the year including a 2500 sq. ft. storage facility (can't call it a shop and it won't be one anyhow).


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1472627 said:


> A little over 3 acres actually, pond, creek, etc. But needs work since it is to small for us.
> Hope to have everything done by end of the year including a 2500 sq. ft. storage facility (can't call it a shop and it won't be one anyhow).


Is this the one with the abundance of water.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1472622 said:


> haha, give him time to move in and get a garage up! He is going to show up with the moving van and you guys will be there holding a keg.


A keg makes moving fun!

......as long as its not your house/stuff being moved


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1472627 said:


> A little over 3 acres actually, pond, creek, etc. But needs work since it is to small for us.
> Hope to have everything done by end of the year including a 2500 sq. ft. storage facility (can't call it a shop and it won't be one anyhow).


At least you can just walk to Kelso and Glen Eden if you don't mind crossing the tracks.


----------



## orenlasko

Pristine PM ltd;1472432 said:


> congrats Oren! Deck looked great.


Thanks Jon. It was a once in a lifetime experience!!! Had a blast! Very grateful!


----------



## goel

orenlasko;1472653 said:


> Thanks Jon. It was a once in a lifetime experience!!! Had a blast! Very grateful!


Saw you today Oren. Recognized you and your truck/trailer from the audition tape. Hwy 6 Esso between 403/401 today.


----------



## orenlasko

goel;1472656 said:


> Saw you today Oren. Recognized you and your truck/trailer from the audition tape. Hwy 6 Esso between 403/401 today.


Yup. That was me. Just picked up the trailer from JDJ. Springtime service...

Cheers.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1472634 said:


> Is this the one with the abundance of water.


No water there is fine, has 2 wells on property.
Was the first place I lowballed and fell through, other guy couldn't get financing and it came back to us. Really happy the way it worked out! I can go through the backyard into Kelso, no need to go cross tracks


----------



## schrader

Anyone hear of a company called Forestell out of Guelph, sounds like they are making a go at things up here, underbidding stuff as usual. There is lots of work to around don't know why everyone has to chop the prices down.


----------



## JD Dave

schrader;1472684 said:


> Anyone hear of a company called Forestell out of Guelph, sounds like they are making a go at things up here, underbidding stuff as usual. There is lots of work to around don't know why everyone has to chop the prices down.


A beautiful day to haul soybeans to Hamilton. Hardly a car on the road and the scales are closed.


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader;1472684 said:


> Anyone hear of a company called Forestell out of Guelph, sounds like they are making a go at things up here, underbidding stuff as usual. There is lots of work to around don't know why everyone has to chop the prices down.


That's quite the travel. I never thought I'd see the day where I'd spend $60 in diesel to fill my lawn mower.


----------



## rooferdave

my bobcat got a flat thurs aft and the tire places can't help till monday min, I am going out of town now so I have blocked it in as best as I can, turns out the rim is bent (previous owner) and it is tubed. Anyone have any rim/ tires for a 743 for sale?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Spontaneous combustion........the farmers are already having trouble with our dry weather.
http://www.wellingtonadvertiser.com/index.cfm?page=detail&itmno=11658


----------



## CGM Inc.

Barely any water in Credit River that is for sure!
Didn't know you can see the CN tower from Milton


----------



## Grassman09

Good weather for a road trip Dixon Illinois. Nice and sunny out. . All the Farmers were going full tilt in Dekalb nothing but john deere tractors and dust in the fields. They also have allot of windmills there thought I was in Collingwood for a second. The tolls on the I88 are almost as bad as the 407.

If we thought we had it bad for a early spring it looks like they started cutting grass 3 weeks ago. Green green grass lots of shrubs in bloom.

Cant even get off road diesel here for the price of on road diesel in the us.


----------



## Grassman09

Met a few fellow Canadians..


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1472753 said:


> Met a few fellow Canadians..


I guess you didn't like the under mount tailgate salter you had.

Do you know how much the stainless salter is, the one like you bought?


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1472761 said:


> I guess you didn't like the under mount tailgate salter you had.
> 
> Do you know how much the stainless salter is, the one like you bought?


It looks like a nice salter Dave. Are you taking the box off your single axle?


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1472761 said:


> I guess you didn't like the under mount tailgate salter you had.
> 
> Do you know how much the stainless salter is, the one like you bought?


Thought it was a good idea at the time lol. Maybe I need to find a better drivers I dunno. Just don't like the fact of the guy reeving the engine to max rpm almost to get the box up and he does the same to bring it back down. I've told him it does not require that much RPM. Constantly jerking the cable operated lever or jamming on the brakes to get the salt to slide to the rear cant be good for it either.

I can find out what the other swenson goes for. We could trade? Mine in stainless also but previous owner painted it so these guys blasted it, put new bearings and fresh paint and (supposedly) a new chain, new spinner. I paid under 6'000 for this one including the prewet tanks and a new stainless mount kits for the tanks. Not including fuel hotel tolls taxes.



JD Dave;1472768 said:


> It looks like a nice salter Dave. Are you taking the box off your single axle?


That thought did cross my mind as I doubt I could bolt or chain it to the current box due to its underside rust.. Sweson make a folding leg kit that allows a single operator to slide the Vbox out if I were to keep it in the box.


----------



## CGM Inc.

I'm sure you checked the reach of your skid! Must get close....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1472795 said:


> I'm sure you checked the reach of your skid! Must get close....


That would suck Might have to get your self a TripleL style loader. .

Great day for some BBQ and beers.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

looks like the easter bunny stopped by... check the plates


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1472795 said:


> I'm sure you checked the reach of your skid! Must get close....


I'm not sure a skid will load that, maybe if you don't fully dump the bucket. I have 1 of those salters frame mounted on a T7500 with 24.5" wheels and my 325 JD skid just loads it.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1472825 said:


> I'm not sure a skid will load that, maybe if you don't fully dump the bucket. I have 1 of those salters frame mounted on a T7500 with 24.5" wheels and my 325 JD skid just loads it.


Dave's 262 cat is a large frame machine like the 325. It would be close but I'm pretty sure they're similar machines. Maybe he should get a fancy high dump bucket like chad


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman just emailed me a pic of his new loader and it will reach just fine and it will load the salter in 1 bucket.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1472827 said:


> Dave's 262 cat is a large frame machine like the 325. It would be close but I'm pretty sure they're similar machines. Maybe he should get a fancy high dump bucket like chad


According to the specs his is 95" and mine is 100".

Our 325 will hit the screen on the salter we have on the bed of our 6500 and that is a smaller lower salter. I'm guessing he might need a ramp.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1472828 said:


> Grassman just emailed me a pic of his new loader and it will reach just fine and it will load the salter in 1 bucket.


Tell him to leave the old skid where he left the 1st one...I'll take care of it.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Calls for a China Loader!


----------



## Neige

Hey folks, not sure if any of you are coming up for the Expo Grand Traveau show at the Olympic stadium in Montreal. If you are I am having an informal open house at our shop this Thursday April 12, starting at 4 pm. Everyone is welcome, just let me know, so I can stock the right amount of free beer. tymusicussmileyflag


----------



## snowplowchick

I drove the tractors home this weekend. Must have jinxed the weather, now there is snow in this week's forecast.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Tested out the mower on my lawn. Works good. Thanks schrader. Fits in between the trees perfect


----------



## schrader

No problem good luck with it.


----------



## musclecarboy

gotta love selling something on kijiji. "how much minimum price? I'm refugee no money now"


----------



## ff1221

musclecarboy;1472897 said:


> gotta love selling something on kijiji. "how much minimum price? I'm refugee no money now"


Just tell em "cough it up, you're using my money anyway!" :laughing:


----------



## snowplowchick

musclecarboy;1472897 said:


> gotta love selling something on kijiji. "how much minimum price? I'm refugee no money now"


That's why I stopped selling on kijiji. I had 10 kids dirt bikes and atvs that I unloaded around Christmas a few years ago. I could not believe how people were begging for them for free for their poor kids. If they really had no money, a dirt bike would be the last thing they would be buying.

Some people have no shame, eh? Lol


----------



## PrecisionSnow

Neige;1472862 said:


> Hey folks, not sure if any of you are coming up for the Expo Grand Traveau show at the Olympic stadium in Montreal. If you are I am having an informal open house at our shop this Thursday April 12, starting at 4 pm. Everyone is welcome, just let me know, so I can stock the right amount of free beer.


Hi Paul. Great offer for a GTG and would be great to see you folks again! Thumbs Up

I was thinking about going to Expo Grands Travaux but was wondering if the snow related sessions are held in English or French? The website seems to indicate the Saturday afternoon session is in English, but the other sessions are not specified.

I'll know in a couple of days if I can make it and will let you know, thanks!:waving:


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1472839 said:


> Tell him to leave the old skid where he left the 1st one...I'll take care of it.


I'm game. I wouldn't mind a 287C or 297C instead.



CGM Inc.;1472859 said:


> Calls for a China Loader!


Or a backhoe I know someone does not use in winter. Wouldn't mind a high dump bucket either if it will even do the job.



musclecarboy;1472897 said:


> gotta love selling something on kijiji. "how much minimum price? I'm refugee no money now"


Funny when I was selling my Dodge the guys in Brampton that sell those galvanized trailers excaliber I think said will you take xxxx I just started this co and would be great for me. I should have said the same thing to them when I was pricing out a single axle trailer a few month later.


----------



## Neige

PrecisionSnow;1472926 said:


> Hi Paul. Great offer for a GTG and would be great to see you folks again! Thumbs Up
> 
> I was thinking about going to Expo Grands Travaux but was wondering if the snow related sessions are held in English or French? The website seems to indicate the Saturday afternoon session is in English, but the other sessions are not specified.
> 
> I'll know in a couple of days if I can make it and will let you know, thanks!:waving:


Hey Kent, my two sessions will be bilingual, If you cant make it up on Thursday I am sure something will be going on Friday night in Montreal. I will be staying at the Novotel hotel on Friday night.


----------



## goel

He's OK.......

http://en.video.canoe.tv/video/guitar-head-smash-attempt/1105240887001

Well, you can all decide that for yourselves.....


----------



## schrader

Its snowing here ,what happened to spring?


----------



## greywynd

Not really sure. Was snowing here 10 minutes ago, now the sun is trying to shine. 

Finally finished up my house demo job today. The demolition was done last tuesday, but then I got asked to rip out the concrete, and the paved driveway, then last was to dig for new service lines. Lot of extras on this job!


----------



## grandview

Nice to see Fort Erie is going to allow brothels now!


----------



## Mr.Markus

grandview;1473090 said:


> Nice to see Fort Erie is going to allow brothels now!


Once the politicians took away the slots revenue from the purses at the horse track, they have to do something to curb unemployment.


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus;1473098 said:


> Once the politicians took away the slots revenue from the purses at the horse track, they have to do something to curb unemployment.


Sadly, give it a year or two, and not only will there be a major drop in horse prices, but a batch of race stables up for sale.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

greywynd;1473103 said:


> Sadly, give it a year or two, and not only will there be a major drop in horse prices, but a batch of race stables up for sale.


Because the horse owners will be spending all their free time at the brothels?


----------



## grandview

Wonder if the owners will give the jockeys a leg up trying to mount the working girls?


----------



## SHAWZER

tymusic snowing hard here now! my deck is white ! maybe one more kick at the cat ?? prsport


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1473109 said:


> Because the horse owners will be spending all their free time at the brothels?


Someone has to make up the brothel revenue shortfall......since about Xmas.

......When you got engaged.


----------



## CGM Inc.

More Brussels....to challenge JD there is some Brussels Dimensional now


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1473192 said:


> More Brussels....to challenge JD there is some Brussels Dimensional now


you guys are busy already that's good to see. 
Are these prebooked jobs or call ins


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1473194 said:


> you guys are busy already that's good to see.
> Are these prebooked jobs or call ins


Pre-booked from last year, we did the pool in 2011 and the front get's done in 2013.
Booked quiet a bit of work already with the early spring.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That's good lookin but you and I, chad, jon, tom, and any others on here who do landscaping need to sit down and have a serious talk. Your facination with brussels is concerning us and you need an intervention!!!! Lol


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1473217 said:


> That's good lookin but you and I, chad, jon, tom, and any others on here who do landscaping need to sit down and have a serious talk. Your facination with brussels is concerning us and you need an intervention!!!! Lol


Would be a good start for a fist fight :laughing:


----------



## snowplowchick

That looks great CG.


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1473222 said:


> Would be a good start for a fist fight :laughing:


Everyone knows you and grassman wouldn't stand a chance  LOL


----------



## Alpha Property

going tomarow morning to look at a private school in Niagara On The Lake with 8-10 acers of grass to cut.... don't know quite what to think. I do a place thats 14 acers but only has about 10min of trimming, the rest is wide open, the next closest I have is 2 acers and only trimming around the house


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Not going down that road on the violence. My jabs on the net don't hurt. Lol.

New S185 is working today for the first time. Shiny black bucket getting all scraped up. Mark is on the 650/roller and Tom/me are on the other 185 and mini ex. Not usual for all machines to get utilized, but its nice. Unfortunately 2 of them are for my parents still, and I got nailed floating overweight this morning!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

"Markus, we have some grub damage!!!"

No...you have raccoon damage, I don't think they left you any grubs.....


----------



## DeVries

That seems to be the norm this year Markus.

I find even the sod that has been put down the last few years looks like sh1t this year. All of our places have had fert but some rain would be nice to get things to green up.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

So what do you do? Till it all up seed it
And put down that stuff cgm posted 

Wow that's a mess


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

WOW Marcus!!!!! That's crazy!!!! I have never seen that bad -


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1473239 said:


> Not going down that road on the violence. My jabs on the net don't hurt. Lol.
> 
> New S185 is working today for the first time. Shiny black bucket getting all scraped up. Mark is on the 650/roller and Tom/me are on the other 185 and mini ex. Not usual for all machines to get utilized, but its nice. Unfortunately 2 of them are for my parents still, and I got nailed floating overweight this morning!!!


Time to go on a diet Grant?

Anyone see the new D series from Cat. Looks like they copied John Deere/Thomas with the rad fan in the door.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1473253 said:


> So what do you do? Till it all up seed it
> And put down that stuff cgm posted
> 
> Wow that's a mess


I have a chain harrow on a 3pth that will peel up all the sods and roll out the soil, any strong rooted grass it'll just dethatch. Then just broadcast seed/fertilize, and a small dimpled field packer. Farmer style... cheap and easy. Treating the grubs with nematodes on an area this big isn't cost effective, plus I doubt there are many left. The customer told me it was a little patch on Monday afternoon, this was 2 nights all you can eat raccoon buffet,....must've been advertised on the radio. I also doubt they are done.


----------



## Grassman09

I top dressed and re leveled my parents lawn front and back re seeded rolled and applied starter fertilizer last fall. Stupid squirrels messed it all up not long after all all winter. Now the robins are pecking away at it.

How anyone can commercially make a living off applying them is beyond me. Canadian tire says they sell Sevin stil..

Beneficial Insects - Predatory Nematodes
Predatory nematodes are naturally occuring microscopic roundworms that attack soil larvae like white grubs. They are best used as a preventative application applied to newly hatched larvae. This means that the best time to apply the nematodes to white grubs like European Chafer is in late August into early October depending on geographic location.
The nematodes will not control all the grubs in the soil, but will reduce the grub populations and thereby reduce any potential lawn damage.
They are naturally occurring in the soil, but we inundate the soil with the nematodes in order to achieve infection of the larvae.

There are a few factors to consider when applying nematodes.
1. Apply the nematodes to moist soil. If applied to dry soil, the nematodes will die. We recommend a heavy watering prior to the application of nematodes to not only wet out the soil and thatch, but also to drive the grubs closer to the surface and closer to the nematodes.
2. Avoid applying nematodes during bright sunny days. UV light kills nematodes, so it is best to apply them early or late in the day when light levels are low, or during an overcast day.
3. Water the nematodes into the soil as soon as possible. Water carries the nematodes off the leaves of the lawn into the soil where the grubs live. Core aeration prior to an application will facilitate the movement of the grubs into the root zone.

I found this stuff somewhere...


----------



## Grassman09

Hired a new employee on the weekend.

Figured out why it wouldn't run last year. Pulled one of the tanks off has leaves, pine needles and algae inside the tanks. A former town of Ajax parks machine. Ran diesel out a 5litre oil jug and it never stalled. Still might sell it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1473262 said:


> Hired a new employee on the weekend.
> 
> Figured out why it wouldn't run last year. Pulled one of the tanks off has leaves, pine needles and algae inside the tanks. A former town of Ajax parks machine. Ran diesel out a 5litre oil jug and it never stalled. Still might sell it.


That's what deeres eat isn't it.....


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1473263 said:


> That's what deeres eat isn't it.....


They generally eat Case's for breakfast and Kubota's for lunch.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1473265 said:


> They generally eat Case's for breakfast and Kubota's for lunch.


...then die before dinner from indigestion?


----------



## schrader

Theres flocks of birds feeding on the grubs everyday here, no need to aerate, thank god we don't have any skunks or racoons around here or I would have no lawn left. This seems to be a bad year everywhere for the grubs.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The salt damage on the old age home I lost last fall for snow but got back again this spring.Thumbs Up.

I spent the day taking pictures for you guys (can you tell?)


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That's a soldier course for the lawn right?


----------



## rooferdave

R.G.PEEL;1473239 said:


> I got nailed floating overweight this morning!!!


I got pulled over for the first time today by one of them mto trucks (once last year they pulled over a tow truck that was moving a trailer for me though)

nice man asks me to pull off the 401 for a safety check (wtf?) weighs my truck /trailer combo (overweight by 350 kilo) wear bars have apparently just shown on one of my tires on the trailer, changed the signal bulb on my trailer a while back but it is not the bulb on the right side, that was enough to have my plates removed,  there is one broken stud on my truck and that was enough to have my truck pulled off the road/ out of service, guy checks my steering goes over eveyrthing with his creeper scales and what not, had to have the wife come and get me, trailer is now unfit and stuck at port union/ 401, truck is keeping it company. Guy came up with 13 charges totaling over 4 thousand but let me go with $400.00 and a lecture, who knew they would pull you off the rd for 1 wheel stud? Oh all make sure ownership is signed as that was another fine, oh and blown turn signal bulb is cause for your truck to be pulled also, no ownership for my trailer was another ticket, in 28 years of driving with a trailer I have never been asked for trailer ownership, guess us city folk lead a sheltered life...


----------



## Elite_Maint

Sounds like a lousy day for you.....


----------



## cet

It is official I didn't get any York Catholic schools for grass cutting. There is a large local company that has been cutting these schools for 20 years. They are pretty cheap and I try not to bid the areas they cut because I just can't compete. Well they didn't get any either, I wonder how cheap the lowballers actually went this time? I guess they really need to put food on the table.

I'll spend my spare time golfing.  I rather be an idol fool then a busy fool.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1473383 said:


> It is official I didn't get any York Catholic schools for grass cutting. There is a large local company that has been cutting these schools for 20 years. They are pretty cheap and I try not to bid the areas they cut because I just can't compete. Well they didn't get any either, I wonder how cheap the lowballers actually went this time? I guess they really need to put food on the table.
> 
> I'll spend my spare time golfing.  I rather be an idol fool then a busy fool.


HAHA you'll be an idle Idol...

Can anyone recommend a hungry insurance company. Mines hitting me with a 10% increase cause they feel like it. No claims, no tickets, less sales than last year. After 17 years it seems I might have to shop them.


----------



## DeVries

cet;1473383 said:


> It is official I didn't get any York Catholic schools for grass cutting. There is a large local company that has been cutting these schools for 20 years. They are pretty cheap and I try not to bid the areas they cut because I just can't compete. Well they didn't get any either, I wonder how cheap the lowballers actually went this time? I guess they really need to put food on the table.
> 
> I'll spend my spare time golfing.  I rather be an idol fool then a busy fool.


Public tenders like that I bid once in a while just to get a laugh and shake my head. It's the same all over, prices are going down the tubes but expenses like gas, insurance, etc keep going up. 
To be honest landscapers are stupid. We trip over ourselves to get work and do it cheap just to get the work. Plumbers, electricians, mechanics, etc charge $60.00 or more per hour per man why don't we?


----------



## musclecarboy

DeVries;1473395 said:


> Public tenders like that I bid once in a while just to get a laugh and shake my head. It's the same all over, prices are going down the tubes but expenses like gas, insurance, etc keep going up.
> To be honest landscapers are stupid. We trip over ourselves to get work and do it cheap just to get the work. Plumbers, electricians, mechanics, etc charge $60.00 or more per hour per man why don't we?


It's a partially valid point IMO. Licensed trades have that hurdle to jump to get into the field, so a higher rate is charged. Landscaping is tough to have a standard rate because anyone can do it. I had 3 people I went to high school with call me and say "how do I start a landscaping company". I try to be nice about it but I have no idea where these guys get the idea they'll be some success story in a couple months. You will most likely earn more than a retail job but are all the headaches really worth it? I think there's no point in jumping into business for yourself unless you have a 10 year plan where you want to be and are willing to commit to it. Lots of people do landscaping as a "hobby biz" which drags on the rest of us.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I guess I always have my sisters horses to fall back on. This was Easter weekend....




Looks more fun than cutting grass.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What is her horses name?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sweeping front.


----------



## pusher21

no kidding. 



 Thats one of my buddies horses and hes been making a killing off them.

His is right back at you


----------



## Mr.Markus

pusher21;1473405 said:


> no kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one of my buddies horses and hes been making a killing off them.
> 
> His is right back at you


Nice...

I can't associate with standardbred fans........sorry... I don't make the rules.LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

snob! We know what your job is in the barn!

"ok Marcus, put your gloves on, hear is the ky"


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1473412 said:


> snob! We know what your job is in the barn!
> 
> "ok Marcus, put your gloves on, hear is the ky"


Nope...the closest I got to the Agricultural University in Guelph was getting caught making out with the wife in the United Breeders parking lot.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1473393 said:


> HAHA you'll be an idle Idol...
> 
> Can anyone recommend a hungry insurance company. Mines hitting me with a 10% increase cause they feel like it. No claims, no tickets, less sales than last year. After 17 years it seems I might have to shop them.


We use John F Smith Insurance out of Aurthor. Ask for Kevin and if you want to pay more tell him I sent you. Great People.


----------



## Alpha Property

I went through insurance wows back in December. My old company decided to keep me untill may and now I have to find a new company, I called everywhere I could find including the places many of you posted and I so far the cheapest quotes so far have came back through State Farm insurance


----------



## greywynd

I did some knocking on insurance doors a while back, State Farm was pretty reasonable, but could only do property maintenance and snow, no excavating, and landscaping even seemed to be a grey area. (Seemed they were worried about the possibility of hitting utilities.)

I ended up taking the commercial stuff to Reeds in Lindsay, Grant suggested them to me. 

Speaking of Grant, caught him watching a 'Wiggles' video on his phone late today......some things we just don't need to know or see.


----------



## goel

I switched to state farm last year. They were able to give me great pricing on the trucks. I had 1 dump truck that my pricing was half compared to my old company.

Upfront they told me that they probibally could not give better rates on the personal vehicles compared to who I was using. Ultimately they received all the business based on service from my local office.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Thanks Guys.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

greywynd;1473427 said:


> Speaking of Grant, caught him watching a 'Wiggles' video on his phone late today......some things we just don't need to know or see.


Well.... guess I'm busted. Although in my defence, I was showing it to my 2 yr old nephew who is a serious fan of the wiggles. He's also a serious fan of machinery. My sister brought him over to my parents' place today and I took him for a mini ex ride. He loved it and my sis got some good video of him pulling the sticks on it. I'll post a link once she sends it. Really funny.

More important though is 'chocolate milk break' with the boys. He wanted a donut but Mark had them all spoken for!


----------



## greywynd

Hey, seniority rules!! Gotta admit, he's a comic, and way better personality, nothing like his uncle!! :laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Gotta love those honey crullers!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I use piolet aviva for my insurance.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1473447 said:


> I use piolet aviva for my insurance.


Stitched to Intact from Aviva....they didn't want to carry me anymore cause of the tractor :realmad:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1473452 said:


> Stitched to Intact from Aviva....they didn't want to carry me anymore cause of the tractor :realmad:


so I guess I better talk to them before I go looking at tractors
I'm looking at yours and a 5101

Or maybe you mean the loss of
Your tractors


----------



## 3ipka

Seems like alot of people are having critter problems affecting there lawns.The best solution is catching them. A little peanut-butter and a good squirrel trap will be a much more attractive meal then the grubs. Just check the trap every morning and take them to my shop and let them go in the hydro field. 
Its always fun though when you catch a skunk  
But I cant complain we also have been receiveing alot of calls about re-sodding.

I finally had a chance to finish setting up my truck the way I wanted it. 
You gotta love the deere box 









I hope everyone is having a good spring....


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1473465 said:


> so I guess I better talk to them before I go looking at tractors
> I'm looking at yours and a 5101
> 
> Or maybe you mean the loss of
> Your tractors


Theft it is....they didn't enjoy writing that check!


----------



## CGM Inc.

3ipka;1473502 said:


> .The best solution is catching them. A little peanut-butter and a good squirrel trap will be a much more attractive meal then the grubs. ....


Could be wrong but I'm sure you need a tag and trapping license for that!


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1473505 said:


> Could be wrong but I'm sure you need a tag and trapping license for that!


My dogs love to play with them.....considering a new service. All natural.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hahahaha - I have heard pest removal is pretty ball-less, you can trap them, not sure if anyone can, or only licensed, and you have to release them on the same property. You can't transport them. Don't know if that is Ontario or Toronto, or if I watch to much of that discovery channel stuff.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Frozen paintballs...... Lol quiet and .68 cal load.

Markus, the husky thing would work wonders. They're the only dog I've seen work over racoons. Smaller and to friendly for guard dogs, but a husky against almost any small wild animal is a win for the dog every time. I watched our female kill lots of stuff.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1473540 said:


> My dogs love to play with them.....considering a new service. All natural.


My friends German Shepard would leave a dead raccoon at there back door quite often. I think it killed every one in a 25 mile radius so there's none left to hunt. Takes a really good dog to take on a ****. I thought your dogs would just be a push over like you. :laughing:


----------



## ff1221

For the guys in residential lawn service, how do you price the seasonal cuts? I've always just done it by the time and for the first time have a customer requesting seasonal pricing, looking for some guidance on how it's structured, or level of discount etc, etc,


----------



## Mr.Markus

New trees are in this morning......before 8:30. Off to work.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221;1473547 said:


> For the guys in residential lawn service, how do you price the seasonal cuts? I've always just done it by the time and for the first time have a customer requesting seasonal pricing, looking for some guidance on how it's structured, or level of discount etc, etc,


Depends on your potential for # of cuts. I times mine by 26, allows for spring and fall clean ups and mid summer drought. Discounted by whatever comfortable % if they are in for snow as well. All my grass is for the season...no one time cuts by the hour.


----------



## SHAWZER

*Insurance*

i use TRILLIUM insurace company, they cover all my loaders and blades, pay per month. tymusic prsport


----------



## snowplowchick

Mr.Markus;1473548 said:


> New trees are in this morning......before 8:30. Off to work.


Nice work, what size/kind of tree for that big of a spade?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

markus has so many toys he uses that to plant daffodils


----------



## Mr.Markus

snowplowchick;1473564 said:


> Nice work, what size/kind of tree for that big of a spade?


1 20ft pin oak and 1 14ft Serbian spruce, Uncle in-law does trees all over s.ontario, worked all winter this year.



MIDTOWNPC;1473565 said:


> markus has so many toys he uses that to plant daffodils


I just know lots of wonderful helpful people


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

this is a cool little tool for you paver layers


----------



## Mr.Markus

What kinda windows you have on that computer store Dean???


----------



## Elite_Maint

Mr.Markus;1473592 said:


> What kinda windows you have on that computer store Dean???


LMAO!! That's so funny!!...lol


----------



## B&E snowplowing

*Looking for some help*

Just wondering if there is anyone out there who want to do some brick work and restoration. I have an apartment building that needs some work, and since I dont do brick work I am looking for quotes.

If anyone is intrested send me a PM. I will reply to all PM's up until Friday, after that I will reply after the 30th, as the wife and I will be on our annual cruise.

Here are some pics of some of the work needed.


----------



## greywynd

B&E snowplowing;1473649 said:


> Just wondering if there is anyone out there who want to do some brick work and restoration. I have an apartment building that needs some work, and since I dont do brick work I am looking for quotes.
> 
> If anyone is intrested send me a PM. I will reply to all PM's up until Friday, after that I will reply after the 30th, as the wife and I will be on our annual cruise.
> 
> Here are some pics of some of the work needed.


I know just enough about brick work to be dangerous......and to know that I shouldn't do it. I can say looking at those pics that is more than a simple repair. I learned long ago that actual brick is porous, and therefore should never be used in a place it can stay moist. At least one of your pictures show it with dirt up against it, which will trap the moisture in it, then let it freeze and crack/damage the brick.

Looks to me like there's some serious work needed to really make that a good long term repair, so plan accordingly.


----------



## B&E snowplowing

greywynd;1473653 said:


> I know just enough about brick work to be dangerous......and to know that I shouldn't do it. I can say looking at those pics that is more than a simple repair. I learned long ago that actual brick is porous, and therefore should never be used in a place it can stay moist. At least one of your pictures show it with dirt up against it, which will trap the moisture in it, then let it freeze and crack/damage the brick.
> 
> Looks to me like there's some serious work needed to really make that a good long term repair, so plan accordingly.


You are absolutely right.... I too know very little about bricks, with the exception that when they fall on our hand it can really hurt. lol

I work full time for the company that owns this property, The current brick work is 25 years old, and we have done nothing to it since it was brand new.

I know this is no small job... I'm looking for some professional advice on the job, some quotes, and then someone to "get the job done"


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That's a demo and rebuild, not a repair. I'd be more than happy to have a look at it and make some suggestions/quotes. I'll be up front though, we aren't cheap. Where is the job?


----------



## cet

Last day of winter contracts. 

Round 6 at the golf course complete. I'm still as bad as I remember.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1473665 said:


> Last day of winter contracts.
> 
> Round 6 at the golf course complete. I'm still as bad as I remember.


I bet your a better golfer then your wife is a shopper.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1473673 said:


> I bet your a better golfer then your wife is a shopper.


If that was the case i would be on Tour. Thumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1473677 said:


> If that was the case i would be on Tour. Thumbs Up


My wife thinks she's an extreme couponer now. She has this zip up file folder she carries with her now and she brings home every newspaper she can find to get coupons from. She signs up for everything online. I just went to put something in the linen closet to realize there was like 20 bottles of tide in there. For some reason I think this is costing us more then no coupons but whatever it seems to be a hobby for her now.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Doesn't she know she's rich? Lol only a farmer uses a denali to pick up the groceries but buys a specific brand of ketchup with a cupon because its 5c cheaper!!


----------



## B&E snowplowing

R.G.PEEL;1473661 said:


> That's a demo and rebuild, not a repair. I'd be more than happy to have a look at it and make some suggestions/quotes. I'll be up front though, we aren't cheap. Where is the job?


I understand it is a rebuild, and I also know its not cheap. The property is located in Barrie.

Do you do asphalt too.

I have another job, where I'm looking at repairing some pot holes on the property, where we are going to pave the area with hot asphalt laid in two lifts oh 50 and 40 mm. I am going to authorize this repair at a cost of 39,840.00.

If you do this kind of work and are interested, it might be worth your while to look at both jobs.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Let's have a look at it then. As far as the asphalt, we can do complete resurfacing, but not patching.


----------



## B&E snowplowing

Hey Grant, I have sent you a message


----------



## Grassman09

Just bought a house in Burlington. Winter was good. I got my work cut out for me here tons of pruning. Can use the Walker mower wont fit in the backyard and no where to park truck and trailer on lakeshore. I like the Maserati's the neighbor has.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1473687 said:


> Doesn't she know she's rich? Lol only a farmer uses a denali to pick up the groceries but buys a specific brand of ketchup with a cupon because its 5c cheaper!!


We only buy Heinz. Anyone that has had breakfast with me knows I'm a ketchup expert. The coupons add up more then you think but your right about buying things that you don't like or need. I have to drink very large sizes of Folgers Coffee and I don't really like it but I'm to cheap to throw it away. Apparently we can't buy Tim Hortons because she didn't have a coupon for it. LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

Tim's Coffee sucks anyway


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1473697 said:


> Just bought a house in Burlington. Winter was good. I got my work cut out for me here tons of pruning. Can use the Walker mower wont fit in the backyard and no where to park truck and trailer on lakeshore. I like the Maserati's the neighbor has.


PPM and Stefan must be paying u too well... LOL

Anyone can take a picture of their truck parked infront of a customers house... Posting it on the internet and calling it their own, well....................

LOL


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1473699 said:


> We only buy Heinz. Anyone that has had breakfast with me knows I'm a ketchup expert. The coupons add up more then you think but your right about buying things that you don't like or need. I have to drink very large sizes of Folgers Coffee and I don't really like it but I'm to cheap to throw it away. Apparently we can't buy Tim Hortons because she didn't have a coupon for it. LOL


The Boss is good for collecting coupons too. Her's are usually for Macy's, JC Penny's and a few of the other department stores though.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'm an online coupon code person 
I love finding a deal in laptops or something I resell or need and then applying some coupon code for 10% or free shipping

alot of places advertise things online but never remember 
Till you remind them 

I hate mail in rebates though.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1473707 said:


> PPM and Stefan must be paying u too well... LOL
> 
> Anyone can take a picture of their truck parked infront of a customers house... Posting it on the internet and calling it their own, well....................
> 
> LOL


You are alive after all. Was beginning to wonder where you were. Did I awake you from your golden slumbers? I wouldn't want any one of those 2 places. No room to park all my trailers and crap at those fancy homes. A few acres with a huge barn is ideal but not allowed.

Peel and Halton prefer to sell property to developers who sell the homes to some races of people who move 10 families in there. Pay taxes for one family and then they wonder why they need to build so many new schools and why there is not much tax money rolling in to pay for it all. Issue more parking tickers and land infractions and permits fees to make up the shortfall. payup


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Had the ultimate grill made for my dad today for his birthday present. 304 stainless 3/8 rod for everything. bro in law is assembling it and my other sister and I are splitting the stainless bill. He's gonna cut 'DAD'S BIG ASS GRILL' into a 4" backsplash too! lol I posted a pic of it in my thread. He's gonna freak when he sees it.


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;1473699 said:


> I have to drink very large sizes of Folgers Coffee and I don't really like it but I'm to cheap to throw it away. Apparently we can't buy Tim Hortons because she didn't have a coupon for it. LOL


You gotta get hooked up with the Mission Coffee. It's really that good! No coupons either, but your helping out some people who could use it.

http://www.missioncoffee.org/

And BTW Dave (Grassman) - only one of those is a Maserati (the Quattroporte), the other two are a BMW and a Jag. They must have cheaped out.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I cut some grass and sneezed my head off for the rest of the afternoon. Looks like my guy is getting more work I don't even want to touch the stuff.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1473786 said:


> I cut some grass and sneezed my head off for the rest of the afternoon. Looks like my guy is getting more work I don't even want to touch the stuff.


It's ok....we already assumed you were a computer nerd.No expectations blown.Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1473789 said:


> It's ok....we already assumed you were a computer nerd.No expectations blown.Thumbs Up


I am. I should probably stick to what I'm good at but the wife would get tired out.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1473790 said:


> I am. I should probably stick to what I'm good at but the wife would get tired out.


You wish but it's a good thing your wife likes playing with little tools just like you.

I have tried Mission Coffee before Dave and I agree it is good and does some good. My sister Inlaw just sent us a picture from the Mission Coffee shop in California.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm close to Dean's hood lookin at some work. Gonna have to update my passport here.


----------



## schrader

Anyone else finding it crazy dry for this time of year, we have had almost no rain for a month now, they call for rain but it never happens. The wind is blowing dust around like crazy here, with no rain things just aren't greening up yet.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1473800 said:


> I'm close to Dean's hood lookin at some work. Gonna have to update my passport here.


I like beer


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;1473804 said:


> Anyone else finding it crazy dry for this time of year, we have had almost no rain for a month now, they call for rain but it never happens. The wind is blowing dust around like crazy here, with no rain things just aren't greening up yet.


Rained for the afternoon yesterday.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just bought some new forks. 3 skidsteers (4 if you count the guys at our shop borrowing them) with one set wasn't doing it for us.


----------



## schrader

MIDTOWNPC;1473807 said:


> Rained for the afternoon yesterday.


Not a drop here, the wind was blowing over the fields on hwy 24 so much dust you couldn't see the road, it was like driving in to a white out in the winter.


----------



## CGM Inc.

We had some nice rain on Sunday....they only called for 1mm.


----------



## cet

We put down 10 yards of soil and 100 rolls of sod on Friday. We got a bit of rain Sunday but these guys don't want us to water. They better pray for rain or it will be new sod.

The golf course is really dry and the greens are hard. It needs rain badly.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's the same over here. The golf courses haven't turned on their irrig cause last night was our first night over 0.

Lawns in downtown Erin got a free topdressing today thanks to the farms to the west. Holy cow I've never seen wind pick up soil like that around here. Usually the trees and hills hold it up.


----------



## Alpha Property

we got rain on Sunday morning, I tried to do some more rolling today but the ground is still hard. Its crazy windy out here though.
I got to my first house today and went to get on my walker and there's gear oil all over the top of the deck, looks like a seal let go. I guess its a good thing I picked up a 48inch jd walkbehind in the fall as a spare and in case I finally get to make a jump to running a second crew.
I got a lead on a new to me truck, its a 99 F350 standard cab long box non dully. It was fleet maintained by a large construction company, not too sure of the km's. its 4x4 power windows locks and rubber floor with a bench. boss plow mount and wiring for a straight blade. They blew a spark plug out of the 5.4l and the guys in the shop pulled the heads off to send them to a machine shop to get fixed, and they "lost" the heads and most of the top end of the motor. So the trucks been torn apart for about a year now. My buddy's opening offer on it for me was $200.


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1473804 said:


> Anyone else finding it crazy dry for this time of year, we have had almost no rain for a month now, they call for rain but it never happens. The wind is blowing dust around like crazy here, with no rain things just aren't greening up yet.


Does it look like this? This was Hwy 9 yesterday, never seen anything like it in all my years.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Heading down to avenue rd to check out a small concrete job. This is going to be one of those jobs where it costs more to get machines and materials to the site and into the tight backyard than what the entire job would normally cost. 500 sq ft slab. Most of the silly jobs seem to be just off avenue rd.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Last salter came off today.....goodbye winter.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Pickup truck rolled over @ 401/vic park offramp. Looks like a landscape pickup and doesn't look good. 

CGM, you're a major inspiration to me. I believe I, as well, will remove the salter this week.


----------



## Grassman09

ff1221;1473885 said:


> Does it look like this? This was Hwy 9 yesterday, never seen anything like it in all my years.


I saw the same thing when I was on my way to Bolton heading thru JD Dave town on Heritage Rd up to Mayfield Rd. Think him or someone in one of his deeres was working in the field.


----------



## goel

R.G.PEEL;1473903 said:


> Pickup truck rolled over @ 401/vic park offramp. Looks like a landscape pickup and doesn't look good.
> .


This post NEEDS pictures.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

No can do. Driving by cops is a bad time to whip out a cell tel. Check out the news and I'm sure CP24 will be repeating it every 10 min


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1473895 said:


> Heading down to avenue rd to check out a small concrete job. This is going to be one of those jobs where it costs more to get machines and materials to the site and into the tight backyard than what the entire job would normally cost. 500 sq ft slab. Most of the silly jobs seem to be just off avenue rd.


Hard to find a house off Avenue Rd. that is less then 1M. I'm sure they can afford the extra.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1473938 said:


> Hard to find a house off Avenue Rd. that is less then 1M. I'm sure they can afford the extra.


-$1M buys you 100 acres out here, I have 3 customers listing this spring, all farm properties.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1473952 said:


> -$1M buys you 100 acres out here, I have 3 customers listing this spring, all farm properties.


I have a friend that lives on Old Yonge St. His property taxes are $50k. He has 1.1 acres.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1473956 said:


> I have a friend that lives on Old Yonge St. His property taxes are $50k. He has 1.1 acres.


Sorry........I got a charlie horse in the cheek that holds my wallet........ Theres a 95 acre farm out here taxes are $1795.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1473959 said:


> Sorry........I got a charlie horse in the cheek that holds my wallet........ Theres a 95 acre farm out here taxes are $1795.


The taxes on my plaza are $13k. Cobourg is really high
But we have a nice beach


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Wowzers! I cut a house on Old Yonge that is about an acre, I had no clue taxes would be that crazy. Old Yonge by yonge and the 401? I gotta up the price per cut!!!

Taxes in newer towns always seem to be higher because of the growth in infrastructure. Toronto should not be growing any more at this point... in theory, but Pickering and east are, therefor 40% higher taxes.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1473904 said:


> I saw the same thing when I was on my way to Bolton heading thru JD Dave town on Heritage Rd up to Mayfield Rd. Think him or someone in one of his deeres was working in the field.


We were working on the west side of Heritage south of Mayfield. Our dust was nothing like in that pic as our ground is a little to heavy to blow. Up on 9 the ground is lighter and it's like your in snow storm getting sand blasted.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1473965 said:


> Wowzers! I cut a house on Old Yonge that is about an acre, I had no clue taxes would be that crazy. Old Yonge by yonge and the 401? I gotta up the price per cut!!!
> 
> Taxes in newer towns always seem to be higher because of the growth in infrastructure. Toronto should not be growing any more at this point... in theory, but Pickering and east are, therefor 40% higher taxes.


South off York Mills.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Anyone else on here expieriencing mail delivery issues?
Haven't seen mail since Thursday of last week!!!
Not getting paid is one thing but have cheques stuck with the mail man is a PITA.....


----------



## snowplowchick

CGM Inc.;1473986 said:


> Anyone else on here expieriencing mail delivery issues?
> Haven't seen mail since Thursday of last week!!!
> Not getting paid is one thing but have cheques stuck with the mail man is a PITA.....


Yes. My mailbox has been empty for three days, unusual for me. They also rearranged the po boxes so I have to kneel on the ground. Lol. They are probably up to something again at CP.


----------



## CGM Inc.

snowplowchick;1473987 said:


> Yes. My mailbox has been empty for three days, unusual for me. They also rearranged the po boxes so I have to kneel on the ground. Lol. They are probably up to something again at CP.


Stalked my mail man and confronted him......he has been on vacation since Thursday! But that shouldn't be a reason your mail doesn't get delivered :realmad: he apologized and off I went with 4 days off mail.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1473995 said:


> Stalked my mail man and confronted him......he has been on vacation since Thursday! But that shouldn't be a reason your mail doesn't get delivered :realmad: he apologized and off I went with 4 days off mail.


Imagine if you just went on vacation before a storm 
you have been with the company for a long time now... just take 4 weeks off in Jan. lol


----------



## CGM Inc.

Ducati is now owned by AUDI


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

has anyone ever purchased retread truck tires? Im talking about pickup tires.
I honestly dont know if they are legal in Ontario to run. Ive read alot about treadwright.com and the prices are very appealing.


----------



## schrader

MIDTOWNPC;1474003 said:


> has anyone ever purchased retread truck tires? Im talking about pickup tires.
> I honestly dont know if they are legal in Ontario to run. Ive read alot about treadwright.com and the prices are very appealing.


I put retreads on the F550, 19.5 ran the for another year had no issues, my buddy put the same ones on his F550 ran them for 60k, overloads the crap out of the truck daily and he had no issues.


----------



## snowplowchick

CGM Inc.;1473995 said:


> Stalked my mail man and confronted him......he has been on vacation since Thursday! But that shouldn't be a reason your mail doesn't get delivered :realmad: he apologized and off I went with 4 days off mail.


O.K. It's official. My mail lady hates me.


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1473986 said:


> Anyone else on here expieriencing mail delivery issues?
> Haven't seen mail since Thursday of last week!!!
> Not getting paid is one thing but have cheques stuck with the mail man is a PITA.....


 I swear I mailed your cheque last week for Wpro. Must be lost in the mail.


----------



## Grassman09

Anyone do sprinklers here. One of my clients is looking to get a system put in. I said it would be good to have them tap in at the 1" or maybe its 3/4" main what resis have and then have the lines outside at 1" as well going to the valves and heads. 

I would say her back yard is 3000 Sq ft and maybe close to 1000 front. 

She was quoted $2250 + tax. Some of this stuff below sounds like just bs. They didn't give her details of how many zones and heads they would use or quantity of heads. 

Anyone know these guys and or know someone that does work in Georgetown?

>> SPECIAL OFFER
>> 
>> 
>> 

>> 
>> It was nice speaking with you today. Thank you for your interest in Green Lawn. I
hope I answered all of your questions. If you have any more questions please do
not hesitate to call me at 647-224-9111 We are confident that Green Lawn
Underground Sprinklers is the right solution for your irrigation needs. We have
an industry best warranty to go along with our expert installation Your neighbors
will be very jealous of your "Green Lawn" ALL SUMMER LONG. Please see attached
reference list and your quote.
>> 
>> PLEASE TAKE A LOOK AT THE SPECIAL OFFER BELOW. FOR ONLY AN ADDITIONAL $200.00 
YOU CAN UPGRADE YOUR SYSTEM TO THE BEST ROTOR HEADS AVAILABLE ANYWHERE AND GET
THE WIRELESS RAIN FREEZE SENSOR. THIS OFFER IS VALUED AT $750.00 BUT ENDS APRIL
30, 2012
>> 
>> Green Lawn would like to thank you for considering our company for the
installation of your sprinkler system. As a token of appreciation we have
contacted our partners at Rain Bird to bring you an absolutely great offer. Rain
bird is the worlds largest manufacturer of irrigation products and offer many
innovative new products each year. Rain Bird is offering their 5000 series
STAINLESS STEEL rotor heads with this offer. These are simply the highest
quality rotor heads on the market. Your friends and neighbors will be astonished
with the look and performance of these rotor heads.
>> 
>> In addition to a proffessionally installed sprinkler system by Green Lawn, Rain
Bird has agreed to offer the following upgrades to your system for only $200.00. 
(this offer is valued up to $750.00)
>> 
>> RAIN BIRD WIRELESS RAIN SENSOR ($149.99 VALUE)
>> Rain and rain/freeze sensors are becoming “must have” components for irrigation
systems these days. Rain Bird designed the new WR2 wireless sensor to exceed the
standard. With revolutionary features, this sensor saves time, improves system
performance and enhances your reputation as a water management expert.
>> Reliable signal transmission and other innovations deliver superior
responsiveness to rainfall and cold temperatures, while user-friendly features
cut installation and programming time in half. Choose your own rainfall set
points and save up to 35% on water usage while promoting lush, beautiful
landscapes
>> UPGRADE TO RAIN BIRD 5000 SERIES STAINLESS STEEL HEADS (UP TO $600 VALUE)
>> Relax with the knowledge your landscape is being watered by reliable 5000 Series
Rotors and industry-leading Rain Curtain
>> Nozzle Technology. Rain Bird® 5000 Series Rotors are ideal for medium to
large-size lawns and evenly distribute water from 25 to 50 feet.
>> Outstanding Results
>> Superior Distribution Uniformity. 5000 Series Rotors with Rain Curtain Technology
are engineered to deliver a uniform spray pattern, giving you a consistently
green lawn throughout.
>> Superior Wind Resistance
>> 
>> The larger water droplets produced by Rain Curtain technology prevent misting and
airborne evaporation so the right amount of water is delivered to the right
place, saving you water and money.
>> Superior Close-in Watering
>> 
>> Gentle close-in watering eliminates dry spots around the rotor, prevents seed
washout and allows the turf to grow healthy with no matting or bending.
>> 
>> 
>> THIS IS ABSOLUTELY OUR BEST OFFER THIS SEASON 
>> 
>> Rain Bird and Green Lawn have this promotion going on right now but will end
April 30, 2012 at 5pm This offer is worth up to $750.00 
>> 
>> ACT QUICK THIS OFFER EXPIRES APRIL 30, 2012
>> 
>> To see complete details and view an installation please visit our website is


----------



## DKG

We do lawn sprinklers Dave, I would be happy to work with yiu on it. Give me a call if interested.


----------



## rooferdave

while the topic of jobs is here, I have a friend of mine needs footings excavated for an addition at keele and eglinton, access is great, permits were issued this week after 12 months of city bs, it is ready to go now, can anyone fit this in?


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;1474003 said:


> has anyone ever purchased retread truck tires? Im talking about pickup tires.
> I honestly dont know if they are legal in Ontario to run. Ive read alot about treadwright.com and the prices are very appealing.


I ran them on one of my trucks for 2-3 years. They were okay as a tire goes, but the first one that puked peeled the tread off it. When it let go, it damaged the bed slightly and the mudflap, but it was on a flatbed, not a pickup box. If it had been a pickup box it could have really made a mess. With that in mind, I don't think I'll ever try them again. I was able to get thouse through a local tire shop though.



JD Dave;1473980 said:


> We were working on the west side of Heritage south of Mayfield. Our dust was nothing like in that pic as our ground is a little to heavy to blow. Up on 9 the ground is lighter and it's like your in snow storm getting sand blasted.


Been travelling parts of Mayfield a lot this last couple months, staying at a friend's place in Georgetown and working up at Tottenham.



rooferdave;1474050 said:


> while the topic of jobs is here, I have a friend of mine needs footings excavated for an addition at keele and eglinton, access is great, permits were issued this week after 12 months of city bs, it is ready to go now, can anyone fit this in?


What size of footings/addition?


----------



## rooferdave

it is 16x32 by 7 ft deep, there is currently roughly 12x32 addition there which are being demolished, it is on the rear of two semi's, corner lot easy access, it needs digging and dirt removal


----------



## R.G.PEEL

We can do it. Pass on my number.


----------



## CGM Inc.

e-mailed local MP about mail delivery issues....got a call last night from CANADA POST! :laughing:


----------



## rooferdave

Got a call at 5 am my dad is in hospital and is not expected to live the day, grant I will pass on the info when things settle in the next day


----------



## snowplowchick

CGM Inc.;1474064 said:


> e-mailed local MP about mail delivery issues....got a call last night from CANADA POST! :laughing:


Now you are just rubbing it in! lol. I guess the squeaky wheel gets the grease.

Roofer dave, sorry to hear that about your dad.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Grassman09;1474040 said:


> Anyone do sprinklers here. One of my clients is looking to get a system put in. I said it would be good to have them tap in at the 1" or maybe its 3/4" main what resis have and then have the lines outside at 1" as well going to the valves and heads.
> 
> I would say her back yard is 3000 Sq ft and maybe close to 1000 front.
> 
> She was quoted $2250 + tax. Some of this stuff below sounds like just bs. They didn't give her details of how many zones and heads they would use or quantity of heads.


We do Rain Bird irrigation here in Montreal. This looks like a lot of psycho-babble but the price is reasonable. You really don't need stainless 5000's in a clean-water situation and you usually run them at night so the neighbours won't see them anyhow. The 5000's are for large lawn areas - approximately 35 feet radius from the head - 3500's are for 15-30-foot radii and 1800's for up to 15 feet.

A Rain Sensor is a good idea to keep the system from running when it is or has been raining - we haven't worried about freezing.

I'm attaching a copy of our general proposal form just fyi.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That blows rooferdave. My condolences.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Just found out that someone cut the irrigation valves in one of our plaza's! :realmad:

Never seen that b4.....last contractor got canned and not on good terms!
But we don't have any proof or evidence.


----------



## cet

rooferdave;1474068 said:


> Got a call at 5 am my dad is in hospital and is not expected to live the day, grant I will pass on the info when things settle in the next day


Sorry to hear that about your dad.


----------



## JD Dave

Sorry to hear about your dad Dave.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hard times ahead Dave... thinking of you and your Dad.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Be strong roofer.


----------



## rooferdave

Thanks for all the kind words all, it meant a lot on an emotional day here...has been a hell of a day, all medical intervention has been cancelled, it's just a matter of time now...


----------



## orenlasko

I'm sorry to hear About your dad...


----------



## greywynd

Sorry to hear it, went through something similar with my own dad a year and a half ago. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## musclecarboy

Sorry to hear about your dad rooferdave. Stay strong


----------



## DKG

My condolences.


----------



## pusher21

Stay strong Dave.


----------



## Triple L

He's not dead yet... Hope and pray that he'll somehow make it through Dave!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

finally we are getting some rain here. 
Just a light sprinkle.


----------



## ff1221

My heart goes out to you and your family at this very difficult time Dave, stay strong.


----------



## Alpha Property

hang in there dave


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Really liking this season. Yesterday was a beauty day to work outside, and today is starting to really clear up here too. 

Have a new guy hired on that is working really well. He's an older guy that owned his own gear for a long time. Works really well. Between him and Mark, its nice because they're able to work independantly and when I come to site everything is done properly. 

I'll post some pics of a site we're on later. House on 10 acres. We've brought the grades up quite a bit. We have one load of armour stone placed now and took delivery of a tractor trailer of 3" jumbo flag yesterday. The armour is in a line around an existing wood deck, and the flag makes an 8' wide path up the side of the house and another 10' across the front to the front door. Some prior idiot contractor poured a cement cap on the poured concrete porch. Tom is removing that and we're going to face it all with 1" india flagstone.


----------



## SHAWZER

*Wet snow?*

nothing but rain and wet snow up here, oh well, its friday. picking up 4 used loader tires sat. may have to salt in the morning. what to do now???


----------



## Landcare - Mont

The Weather Network's showing little bits of snow for us Saturday, Sunday and Monday. They couldn't possibly starting getting it right now, could they?


----------



## rooferdave

thanks again for the support all, dad passed at 6:05 this morn,


Grant now that I am home I pm'd you that #


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

interesting article.

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/police-seize-motorcycle-featured-high-speed-ride-youtube-193638181.html

someone is always watching


----------



## CGM Inc.

rooferdave;1474197 said:


> thanks again for the support all, dad passed at 6:05 this morn,
> 
> Grant now that I am home I pm'd you that #


Sorry for your loss, my condolences.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Sorry for your loss Dave.


----------



## Elite_Maint

rooferdave;1474197 said:


> thanks again for the support all, dad passed at 6:05 this morn,
> 
> Grant now that I am home I pm'd you that #


Sorry for your loss Dave....stay strong.


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1474198 said:


> interesting article.
> 
> http://ca.news.yahoo.com/police-seize-motorcycle-featured-high-speed-ride-youtube-193638181.html
> 
> someone is always watching


I always tell people that want to do something stupid on camera to make sure it's obviously a closed off area. Doing 300+ is nuts, I certainly don't have the balls to do that.

Sorry to hear about your loss Dave, my thoughts go out to you & family


----------



## DeVries

Nice rain we had last night and this morning, slow and steady good for soaking into the ground and getting the fert that was spread last week doing it's job.

Looks like next week is wet and cold with wet flurries possible Monday Tuesday.


----------



## snowplowchick

So glad for the rain. We need it badly already in April. 

I want to backhand the "weather specialists" on tv or radio who make it seem like it is a bad thing when it rains. 

By the way, whoever last took their salter off jinxed us.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'm thinking my tornado sure would have spread that fluffy topsoil nice instead of me throwing and rakin it all. 
Mount that on a trailer with wide turf tires and it's own battery and call it a day. .


----------



## grandview

Not going to be warm next week. 37 for the hi on Monday.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1474314 said:


> I'm thinking my tornado sure would have spread that fluffy topsoil nice instead of me throwing and rakin it all.
> Mount that on a trailer with wide turf tires and it's own battery and call it a day. .


 You know some ******* is going to try that and post pictures....

I start cutting on schedule this coming week, lawns finally started with the rain last night.


----------



## grandview

Is Snow Coming?

By WKBW News
April 21, 2012 Updated Apr 21, 2012 at 10:23 AM EDT

BUFFALO, N.Y. ( WKBW / noaa.gov ) Today: Rain, mainly before 3pm. High near 42. North wind between 9 and 11 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New rainfall amounts of less than a tenth of an inch possible.

Tonight: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 36. North wind between 6 and 10 mph.

Sunday: Partly sunny, with a high near 49. Northeast wind between 14 and 18 mph.

LATE SUNDAY NIGHT THROUGH MONDAY NIGHT...RAPIDLY INTENSIFYING LOW PRESSURE MOVING NORTHWARD ACROSS CENTRAL NEW YORK STATE COULD BRING HEAVY RAIN AND WET SNOW TO THE FINGER LAKES AND LAKE ONTARIO
SHORELINE...AND AN ACCUMULATION OF A FOOT OR MORE OF HEAVY WET SNOW FOR THE HIGHER ELEVATIONS OF THE GENESEE VALLEY AND WESTERN SOUTHERN TIER OF NEW YORK.

SNOWFALL OF THIS NATURE WOULD LEAD TO WIDESPREAD POWER OUTAGES FROM DOWNED TREE LIMBS AND POWER LINES FOR THE AFFECTED AREAS

Sunday Night: A chance of showers, mainly after 1am. Increasing clouds, with a low around 35. Northeast wind between 13 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%. New rainfall amounts of less than a tenth of an inch possible.

Monday: Rain and snow showers likely before 10am, then rain showers. High near 39. Breezy, with a north wind between 20 and 22 mph, with gusts as high as 36 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New precipitation amounts between a half and three quarters of an inch possible.

Monday Night: Rain and snow showers. Low around 35. Breezy. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New pr


----------



## DeVries

Looks like winter is on its way finally LOL


----------



## schrader

Mr.Markus;1474328 said:


> You know some ******* is going to try that and post pictures....
> 
> I start cutting on schedule this coming week, lawns finally started with the rain last night.


Might be tough cutting on schedule next week if we get some snow, wait and see. Things are just greening up here but to cold to grow much yet.


----------



## greywynd

Could be in need of a couple 20' seacans, or a good storage trailer if anyone knows of good sources. Inlaws are talking of selling their place, storing their stuff, and traveling for a year or two. May as well store it here as elsewhere, and I can gain a bit from it.


----------



## ff1221

Holy frig, what's this talk of snow, no snow in our forecast, man I was losin it for a minute there.


----------



## musclecarboy

ff1221;1474379 said:


> Holy frig, what's this talk of snow, no snow in our forecast, man I was losin it for a minute there.


It says wet flurries but +4 so who knows. I think it will be funny to see snow this late. Wacky weather


----------



## GMC Driver

Environment Canada issued a Special Weather Statement:

http://weatheroffice.gc.ca/warnings/SWS_bulletins_e.html?prov=on

But across the ditch, the NWS has issued a Winter Storm Watch:

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...place1=Buffalo+NY&product1=Winter+Storm+Watch

So better keep an eye on it today. It is after April 15, so the contractual obligations have expired, but a little goodwill goes a long ways. If things actually materialize, it wouldn't take much to get something ready. Still have50 ton of salt too - would be something to actually get to use it up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I agree, i'm through my thawroxs load into salt I had leftover about 4 years ago, It would be nice to clear the shed out. I already swept all the parking lots and the rain yesterday night I'm sure washed the dust off good. 
I'm ready to start cutting but another week would put me where I always start at May 1st. It's already gonna be a busy season with lawn repair jobs. I've got some seed down now, just needs some water and heat.


----------



## Alpha Property

i've got 3 cuts in at most places already. Its been an early spring for me. I've been without my walker for almost a week now, I opened the back door of my trailer to start cutting on tuesday and the top of the deck was full of oil. I'm hoping just a seal, dealer said it may be a cracked gear box


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

All these changes in the weather you gonna see people
Get sick. 

Considering I sold my bobcat and haven't bought yet. 
Shoveling salt wouldn't be on the top of my list.


----------



## grandview

If it does snow,it will help to sell seasonal contracts next year,because you could tell them they would be covered for the month of Apr.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Impressive!


----------



## grandview

More impressive if he can back it into the new spot!


----------



## schrader

Alpha Property;1474423 said:


> i've got 3 cuts in at most places already. Its been an early spring for me. I've been without my walker for almost a week now, I opened the back door of my trailer to start cutting on tuesday and the top of the deck was full of oil. I'm hoping just a seal, dealer said it may be a cracked gear box


A week to fix a walker deck? Same thing happened to mine last week, ten minutes to pull the gear boxes off the deck, replace the gasket and good to go. Pretty simple design and easy to work on, seem to have lots of issues with leaks.


----------



## Alpha Property

Tuesday I dropped it off, I know they washed it Friday afternoon and filled it back with oil to see where it was leaking from. I know it's taking a awful long time


----------



## schrader

WTF 2-4cm tomorrow and 2-4 cm tomorrow night, we don't even have any snow shovels left, guys grew them all out last week.Hope the ground temps are warm enough to just melt it of, not much else we can do this late in the season.


----------



## DKG

CGM Inc.;1474452 said:


> Impressive!


That has to the biggest mobile home I've seen.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hopefully it doesn't rain/snow all day tomorrow. We've been making some good progress on a site where we're raising grades and placing stone. The flag stone was a really nice load.


----------



## DeVries

According to Accuweather I might be able to ski Ellicottville tomorrow afternoon their supposed to get 6-12". Sounds like an impressive storm, let's see if it materializes.


----------



## snowplowchick

What are the chances we will see 5-10 cm of snow tomorrow. 

Where is everybody? Getting your salters back on? lol


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I doubt anything will stick, lots of hype though!


----------



## snowplowchick

But what if it does stick? lol 

We got the email this afternoon giving us the go ahead to deal with the snow outside of the contract for our schools. But we will deal with all sites if they need anything.


----------



## RAZOR

I put the blowers back on the tractors today just in case it sticks.


----------



## Alpha Property

My plows are still out, were looking like its going to be just rain down here in Niagara


----------



## grandview

Still just rain .It's still in the the high 30's.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

8 degrees and dry here. Birds are chirpping. If it snows, that would be strange to see.


----------



## GMC Driver

Temps are dropping here, down to 2 degrees now. Still rain for now.

Really conflicted on whether to send guys out to work today (we've been cutting lawns for a couple of weeks already), finish aerating and ferts, or pull some equipment back together. I'd really hate to pull plows back out - they're all cleaned up, oiled, and packed away. Another day of work just to put them all back properly again.

I think we will wait and see - if the snow starts to stick today, then we'll adapt. Hoping the radiant heat from those 70 degree days last week goes to work for us.


----------



## ff1221

Worst of it is, it's coming out of the north east, and ya never know what a nor easter is going to bring, I would have guessed the lake temps would moderate us but who knows when it comes in the other way. Well I got grass to cut before it snows, if it starts sticking i"ll deal with it then.Thumbs Up


----------



## Alpha Property

still all rain here, a few times its looked like heavy white rain, but just rain


----------



## Grassman09

Getting the salter ready...


----------



## CGM Inc.

first client called to ensure that we are salting when/if needed! Don't get that to often but she is a little paranoid.
Also a sloped interlocking driveway that froze up the last time when we had rain and +3 degrees.
Little doctors office with pharmacy so she is concerned about client safety!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

And another "Storm of the century" turns out to be little more than some wet roads. Shock!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

CGM Inc.;1474654 said:


> first client called to ensure that we are salting when/if needed! Don't get that to often but she is a little paranoid.
> Also a sloped interlocking driveway that froze up the last time when we had rain and +3 degrees.
> Little doctors office with pharmacy so she is concerned about client safety!


Was that when there was frost in the ground?


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1474656 said:


> Was that when there was frost in the ground?


Yup, no we are going the other way around but she called anyway. Small lot so a quick hand job :laughing:


----------



## schrader

Looks like a bust, might roll over and have a look out the window tonight just to make sure, but I not to worried. Grass seems to have almost stopped growing here, not worth the gas to cut a cm off the top, thinking we might just skip this week.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1474664 said:


> Yup, no we are going the other way around but she called anyway. Small lot so a quick hand job :laughing:


I like those a lot!!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1474670 said:


> I like those a lot!!!


We could have used the blower too!:laughing:

Picture is from my Guy in Acton just now


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's been flurrying pretty heavy since about 3:30 here ,much the same as the pic. Pavement is too warm to worry about for now. I 'm prepared to throw the salter on at midnight if I have too.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1474684 said:


> It's been flurrying pretty heavy since about 3:30 here ,much the same as the pic. Pavement is too warm to worry about for now. I 'm prepared to throw the salter on at midnight if I have too.


That would be a little stretch for us......


----------



## schrader

Mr.Markus;1474684 said:


> It's been flurrying pretty heavy since about 3:30 here ,much the same as the pic. Pavement is too warm to worry about for now. I 'm prepared to throw the salter on at midnight if I have too.


Looks like EC updated the forecast for your area, kitchener, Guelph, Defferin up to 15cm tonight.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Hight and dry*



schrader;1474697 said:


> Looks like EC updated the forecast for your area, kitchener, Guelph, Defferin up to 15cm tonight.


We have had 5 minutes of rain and high winds all day... snow looks like a bust for us... have yet to see a flake....


----------



## greywynd

In the last hour here at Peterborough it's dropped enough to go from rain to wet snow, and cars, ground etc are turning white now. So far pavement and gravel is still melting it though.


----------



## schrader

Temps are going to be a major factor in this one, mostly rain snow mix here close to the bay, but on top of the escarpment they already have 5cm on the ground and sticking.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

How many of you are going to respond to the snow (assuming less than 2 or 3 cm) as opposed to allowing the ground heat to melt it? How many will bill extra because its after the contract terms vs just doing it to leave a good last impression?

Still just wet here.

Had a really good day today. Sold another small VAST job, and its looking good for another large VAST one.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

nothing but rain here. 
Just fixed a few small things on the dump trailer
Kissing it good bye tomorrow. 

looking at doing some shopping soon


----------



## snowplowchick

12:12am snowfall warning for Wellington, dufferin and grey counties. 15-20 cm. wow.

Putting salter on at midnight mr. Markus? Lol


----------



## grandview

Still snowing here but sticking to the grass only for now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

snowplowchick;1474730 said:


> 12:12am snowfall warning for Wellington, dufferin and grey counties. 15-20 cm. wow.
> 
> Putting salter on at midnight mr. Markus? Lol


I did....and salted. Some sites have heavy wet snow 3-4" deep. with the warm temps the salt should knock it down . Hopefully, the change over to rain will wash it away quickly.

I also started my book... "Pristine Nightmare" Chapter 1 is an introduction to characters called "How Tall Is Too Tall?" It's a psychological horror based on events that could happen...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1474734 said:


> I did....and salted. Some sites have heavy wet snow 3-4" deep. with the warm temps the salt should knock it down . Hopefully, the change over to rain will wash it away quickly.
> 
> I also started my book... "Pristine Nightmare" Chapter 1 is an introduction to characters called "How Tall Is Too Tall?" It's a psychological horror based on events that could happen...


:laughing::laughing: just got up ready to cut grass! Almost dry here.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Still flurrying but it is starting to melt. I doubt I'll be cutting today.:laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

wow! What a difference from the GTA


----------



## CGM Inc.

One of my Guys brought down a load of snow from Acton this morning!


----------



## schrader

Almost dry here when I got up a 5am then bam snowing like crazy since. Mostly melting but the plows and salters are out here. Looks like no grass cutting here.


----------



## SHAWZER

*Snow?*

here i stand and want to shout, because i stayed up all night but did not have to go out!! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## grandview

From the NY/PA area.


----------



## Alpha Property

That's crazy


----------



## Mr.Markus

Welcome to "The Barbecuing With Snow" thread. LOL


----------



## snowplowchick

It's in our blood, bbqing 12 months of the year. 

In other news, I just drove down the 403 and qew for an hour with my orange strobe roof lights on. Wondered why everyone moved out of the way.


----------



## DeVries

I'm glad we didn't get that, I really would not want to be pushing that heavy wet stuff now just not in the snow mode anymore everything has been put away for the summer.

Gas goes up 2 cents again tomorrow.


----------



## grandview

snowplowchick;1474776 said:


> It's in our blood, bbqing 12 months of the year.
> 
> In other news, I just drove down the 403 and qew for an hour with my orange strobe roof lights on. Wondered why everyone moved out of the way.


They thought you were a cop heading to Timmy's for fresh donuts and coffee!


----------



## DeVries

Seems with all the snow forcasted the last two days the birds thought it better to build a nest in a customers bbq where it would be safe. Amazing how industrious they are, the bbq was packed full of grass.


----------



## Grassman09

That is better then the rat we had in our bbq last season when we fired it up.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Makes me not want to attend a gtg at your place Grassman. Lol

the guy who just bought my dump trailer rolls in in a
Gmc5500 with a dually box and quad cab. Talk about serious 
Truck.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Seriously useless! haha

The guys that tow with them and need to tow with them make a little more sense I guess.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Are you saying big isn't always better Jon.


----------



## CGM Inc.

..............


----------



## CGM Inc.

Tractor porn!!! 
8 month until Christmas!


----------



## SHAWZER

*old man winter?*

old man winter is a funny guy, we got 1/2 inch of snow and 5 miles away at the same elevation they got 12 inches!! tymusicprsport


----------



## SHAWZER

*Snow storm?*

quiet thread today, some people must be catching up on sleep after the big storm ?tymusic


----------



## DeVries

No-one can get their eyes off of the tractor Cedar posted.

Had ice pellets here today as well as a fair bit of rain that was not forecasted.


----------



## goel

http://www.tuscaloosanews.com/artic...antha-man-hooks-record-120-pound-blue-catfish


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Snow to cutting in 24 hours*

Went from 1cm of wet snow to cutting in the sunshine 24 hours later..... my guys cutting a huge ass 6 hour cut property with a private lake, ponds, campground and 5k of grass trails... .
Lake is stocked with huge pike  and bass, perch etc......

1-72" side discharge and 1 new and first deck in Canada 72" rear discharge with counter rotating blades on my 930D Grasshoppers .....

Boys sure enjoyed the afternoon....


----------



## schrader

Looks fun, grass is barely growing here, you can still see the line from last weeks cut. Next week looks like it might be the return of some better weather.


----------



## ff1221

StratfordPusher;1474979 said:


> Went from 1cm of wet snow to cutting in the sunshine 24 hours later..... my guys cutting a huge ass 6 hour cut property with a private lake, ponds, campground and 5k of grass trails... .
> Lake is stocked with huge pike  and bass, perch etc......
> 
> 1-72" side discharge and 1 new and first deck in Canada 72" rear discharge with counter rotating blades on my 930D Grasshoppers .....
> 
> Boys sure enjoyed the afternoon....


Got to love the rear discharge, I've got the 60" on my 997 Deere, what a clean job they do.


----------



## JD Dave

Nice pics Al.


----------



## adamhumberview

agreed.. nice machines


----------



## schrader

Left for work this morning and realized it snowed last night, only a skiff but its one degree out with a 40k wind not the greatest for working outside.
Found out last week I was losing my shop, been searching everywhere for one new space. Found a little 1200sqft shop nice and close to my work, move in day is tomorrow lots of fun.


----------



## snowplowchick

FYI at clappisons,, mto pulling over and forcing you to answer an extremely thorough survey, take you to scales, weigh you, ask you what you think you weigh, what roads you drive etc. they said it was for road survey for federal government.

Good thing was no tickets for infractions. Lol hellooo Friday! : )


----------



## CGM Inc.

Better sent him too!
Spreading Pea Gravel all over the road.


----------



## DeVries

snowplowchick;1475035 said:


> FYI at clappisons,, mto pulling over and forcing you to answer an extremely thorough survey, take you to scales, weigh you, ask you what you think you weigh, what roads you drive etc. they said it was for road survey for federal government.
> 
> Good thing was no tickets for infractions. Lol hellooo Friday! : )


Seen that, what was the small trailer that was low to the ground towed behind one of their pickups for? Too bad I didn't get a pick ,I was worried I was in some kind of trouble. It looked like some kind of road xray machine but can't be sure.


----------



## PrecisionSnow

Good day. I have a quick question for you GTA and south west Ontario folks:

I want to purchase a new galvanized heavy duty float trailer and came across http://www.excalibur-trailers.com/

I also looked at Miska Trailers as they can galvanize a float for an extra $1,300. Any ideas on the quality of the trailers from Excalibur or Miska?

In the Ottawa area most of the trailers are JDJ / Canada Trailer / etc. so I really haven't been able to track down people with Excalibur or Miska Trailers. Your input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## goel

Miska owns JDJ now.


----------



## CGM Inc.

PrecisionSnow;1475044 said:


> Good day. I have a quick question for you GTA and south west Ontario folks:
> 
> I want to purchase a new galvanized heavy duty float trailer and came across http://www.excalibur-trailers.com/
> 
> I also looked at Miska Trailers as they can galvanize a float for an extra $1,300. Any ideas on the quality of the trailers from Excalibur or Miska?
> 
> In the Ottawa area most of the trailers are JDJ / Canada Trailer / etc. so I really haven't been able to track down people with Excalibur or Miska Trailers. Your input would be greatly appreciated!


Excalibur is top notch!


----------



## Grassman09

snowplowchick;1475035 said:


> FYI at clappisons,, mto pulling over and forcing you to answer an extremely thorough survey, take you to scales, weigh you, ask you what you think you weigh, what roads you drive etc. they said it was for road survey for federal government.
> 
> Good thing was no tickets for infractions. Lol hellooo Friday! : )


Maybe we should do the same as these guys.. East bound was crammed last nite now they got west bound full too now. I wonder how much revenue MTO is loosing.

Gravel haulers interrupt truck inspections in Milton, North Bay

2012-04-27

MILTON, Ont. -- Truck inspection activities have been ground to a halt at the Trafalgar South Inspection Station over the past two days, as disgruntled gravel haulers have overtaken the site to protest overloading by customers and overzealous ticketing by MTO enforcement officers.

The Ontario Trucking Association (OTA) yesterday issued an alert, noting that at one point more than 50 trucks were parked at the weigh station, backing traffic up for five kilometres on Hwy. 401. Another protest took place in North Bay, involving about 60 drivers, the OTA reports.

Bob Nichols, spokesman for the MTO, told Trucknews.com the department will be meeting with aggregate haulers today to better understand their beef.

"As a ministry, our first concern is the safety of those using our highways," he said. "Safety is our top priority."

He said the protests in no way affected truck safety, with inspection efforts being uninterrupted at nearby scales in Whitby and Putnam.

"Aggregate haulers are protesting at one of our highway weigh stations after being charged for overweight loads," Nichols acknowledged. "The rules we have in place about truck inspections and vehicle weight restrictions are designed to ensure that our roads are safe. Ministry staff have met with representatives, and have scheduled an additional meeting for Friday to get a clear understanding of their concerns and requests. As always, we are open to listening to our partners' concerns and to working with them on solutions."


----------



## snowplowchick

DeVries;1475039 said:


> Seen that, what was the small trailer that was low to the ground towed behind one of their pickups for? Too bad I didn't get a pick ,I was worried I was in some kind of trouble. It looked like some kind of road xray machine but can't be sure.


I was too busy rocking in the fetal position, praying they wouldn't pull plates to notice! Going to get a lottery ticket now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

snowplowchick;1475059 said:


> I was too busy rocking in the fetal position, praying they wouldn't pull plates to notice! Going to get a lottery ticket now.


Buy a subscription to 6/49. It plays your #s in every draw for $208/yr. I'm not a gambler but it makes it easy... I forget I have it til they send me a cheque and it makes getting the mail like xmas. LOL


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

CGM Inc.;1475050 said:


> Excalibur is top notch!


X2! Just ordered my second one today.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Stewarts and Premier open houses today. It'll take me all week to wear off the free hamburgers....


----------



## CGM Inc.

Try that....ready to hit the trail in a few


----------



## goel

DeVries;1475039 said:


> Seen that, what was the small trailer that was low to the ground towed behind one of their pickups for? Too bad I didn't get a pick ,I was worried I was in some kind of trouble. It looked like some kind of road xray machine but can't be sure.


That was most likely portable scales. They don't have xrays in Ontario.

I verified that today since they are thick as flies here and mr pickup truck mto :salute: decided that we should have a chat on a back road on the way to timmy's in carlisle this morning.

And we did not do a survey, just a quick check of lights, straps, load, paperwork etc...


----------



## goel

Mto out again on a Sunday at the scales on 6 between 401 and 403.

That one was open once that I saw all winter and now the last 5 days straight.

Summer quota time???


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mercuri, that was me that honked and waved on the 407. Then I realized my truck isn't lettered and you wouldn't know who was honking lol.


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1475141 said:


> Mto out again on a Sunday at the scales on 6 between 401 and 403.
> 
> That one was open once that I saw all winter and now the last 5 days straight.
> 
> Summer quota time???


Its cuz the gravel guys have shut down 4 scales in Ontario. They will be like flies on fresh pile of $$hitt


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

So is that mean MTO will be out on the road alot more? How long till the OPP get involved?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Today was a mulch nicer day than I've been used too..

I like to get to the perrenial gardens before too much comes up.

...And some hedge trimming for mom's front door in her retirement community.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1475167 said:


> So is that mean MTO will be out on the road alot more? How long till the OPP get involved?


Allot more in the Miss Milton corridor. Halton even has a commercial enforcement division, so if one don't hassle you the other might.

I find it hard to believe that the quarry's would overload them. We went to the Acton quarry last fall a few times, they loaded the International with just the right amount and they told my driver they would only load 5 ton and not 6 like I thought we could get. They know there #'s and limits.

I saw OPP at the trucks stops, but they weren't doing much. If the natives can close roads and OPP cant do anything guess these guys can do the same sort of. Not many white guys hauling freight these days, except for flatbeds only Quebecrs do that as it involves actual physical work.


----------



## greywynd

Biggest issue with the MTO is that the rules for some of this stuff is so messed up they can't even explain them. I can think of a couple examples like that.


----------



## PrecisionSnow

JohnnyRoyale;1475064 said:


> X2! Just ordered my second one today.


Thanks Johnny Royale and CGMThumbs Up

I appreciate the feedback. It is hard to know the quality until you really spend some time kicking tires or talking to folks like you.

Thanks again!!


----------



## GMC Driver

goel;1475141 said:


> Mto out again on a Sunday at the scales on 6 between 401 and 403.
> 
> That one was open once that I saw all winter and now the last 5 days straight.
> 
> Summer quota time???


We saw them out there on Saturday, took the long way home. Everything would have been fine, just don't want to waste the time if we don't have to.

I agree that they have a job to do - but it would be nice if things were a bit simpler. It's difficult to be compliant when things are open to interpretation. We'll continue to do what were supposed to until told differently.


----------



## Triple L

Truck got stolen, keep an eye out for this rig!


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1475203 said:


> Truck got stolen, keep an eye out for this rig!


That sucks, where was it?:realmad:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1475203 said:


> Truck got stolen, keep an eye out for this rig!


what, are you serious?


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1475206 said:


> what, are you serious?


No dean its april fools and im joking around...

taken from my driveway... had it backed in so it wasnt towed... you cant start my truck up without waking me up so they musta pushed it down the street and then boosted it


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1475207 said:


> No dean its april fools and im joking around...
> 
> taken from my driveway... had it backed in so it wasnt towed... you cant start my truck up without waking me up so they musta pushed it down the street and then boosted it


oh snap! 
hope your insurance doesn't bend you over I know you had lots of upgrades in that truck
just the plow mounts even. uggh! I hate thiefs!


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1475208 said:


> oh snap!
> hope your insurance doesn't bend you over I know you had lots of upgrades in that truck
> just the plow mounts even. uggh! I hate thiefs!


I had $12,000 in performance upgrades alone on it... not including plow or salter harness's, and now that I think about it, it still had the salter controller in it... that thing alone is over a grand :realmad:


----------



## greywynd

That sucks Chad! Hopefully it shows up, but if they were that 'stealthy' about it, I'd doubt it was amateurs taking it for a joy ride. 

Which leaves the question, why would smart thieves want to steal a Chevy? :shrugs:


----------



## snowplowchick

Wow, triple l, sorry about your truck. Are your mods covered partially/totally through your insurance? No alarm in your truck?

As for the MTO stop on Friday, it was definitely also for doing a survey for the federal government. I said Clappisons, but it was the corners at 5 and 8 that I meant. They pulled everyone into the lot with the domes north of 5, and after MTO did a check of the vehicle, they explained a company was contracted to do a survey about many things for govt in order to improve roads. They were wearing jumpsuits with a different company name, the ones doing the surveys.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1475203 said:


> Truck got stolen, keep an eye out for this rig!


Better look for a new insurance too.....most likely won't renew you.
Just drove one like it but it was a 2011....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I really like that garden on the hill with the stones in it Markus. 

We bid on a nice job with that style of garden. Stone placed throughout, but not walls. There was 140 tons of stone, 29 stone steps, 2500 sq ft of unilock courtstone, and all the soils, mulches etc... To make ready for planting. The guy had spent 3.7 million building the house, but wanted the front yard done on a budget of $30k. Lol. Its a good look when there's enough room for it.


----------



## TLG99

Sorry about the truck Triple L.....perhaps another reason to keep the work trucks looking less "desirable"....so they don't attract the attention of the "undesirables"....JMO.

For those of you that cut/maintain lawns, what are using for 21 inch mowers?......For years we have run Toro pro-lines, with purchase costs between $1200-$1400. These machines are proving less than reliable lately and are quite costly for parts and repairs.

Seen alot of companies around here using Honda's lately, but the commercial style one's are still $1380.

Are they better quality/more reliable?...are guys buying the cheaper mowers ($500-$900) and replacing them annually??

Any suggestions would be appreciated, trimmers too.....feel like I'm getting nickeled and dimed to death on the smaller equipment lately....sure don't seem to make'em like they used to.

Thanks!


----------



## CGM Inc.

TLG99;1475240 said:


> Sorry about the truck Triple L.....perhaps another reason to keep the work trucks looking less "desirable"....so they don't attract the attention of the "undesirables"....JMO.
> 
> For those of you that cut/maintain lawns, what are using for 21 inch mowers?......For years we have run Toro pro-lines, with purchase costs between $1200-$1400. These machines are proving less than reliable lately and are quite costly for parts and repairs.
> 
> Seen alot of companies around here using Honda's lately, but the commercial style one's are still $1380.
> 
> Are they better quality/more reliable?...are guys buying the cheaper mowers ($500-$900) and replacing them annually??
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated, trimmers too.....feel like I'm getting nickeled and dimed to death on the smaller equipment lately....sure don't seem to make'em like they used to.
> 
> Thanks!


300$ Lawnboys, get usually 2 years out of them.


----------



## greywynd

I can't really answer that one, just finished changing the oil etc to get another year out of my 10 year+ freebie Briggs and Stratton.  This might be it's last year, the deck is starting to show some rust holes. 

Guess you grass guys don't need to worry about me trying to compete! :laughing:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The only people that need to worry about you is the scrap steel guys!!!! Lol you take a lot of food out of their mouths!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

PS. AJ (our FNG) misses you Mark. He says its just not the same without you ripping on him.


----------



## schrader

TLG99 Cant help you much on the 21 but for small hand held stuff we run all redmax, can't kill the stuff just seems to run forever. I know a lot of guys swear by Sthil but we had a ton of problems with the four mix.

Chad sorry to hear about the truck, sounds like someone who knew what they were doing, no gps in the truck? Hope it turns up.


----------



## greywynd

Tell AJ I'm back tomorrow, and even injured I'll still help carry his slack. 

Seems that no matter what the brand, they are all being made cheaper, yet the prices go up. Really though, as consumers we demand lower prices, and as share-holders we demand increased returns on our investments, so we (as in the general public) are as much to blame as anyone.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I love the commercials on the radio
"Ohhh that's tax pain, Sven can't help you with the tax pain in the rear".


----------



## R.G.PEEL

No tax pains here! Just spoke with the accountant this morning. Returns for both myself and my roomate.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I just had a meeting with my big tenant about an expansion 
to the building and they gave me the go ahead the one lady said the only disappointment about this meeting was that it wasn't a catered event.


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1475255 said:


> No tax pains here! Just spoke with the accountant this morning. Returns for both myself and my roomate.


I owe...I owe...working in the rain I go.

I hate thieves Chad, I'll keep an eye out. Hopefully it was taken by that upgrade show and you're being punked. Bummer.

Grant you would love the jumbo flag they' also doing.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1475261 said:


> I owe...I owe....


At least you know you made $$$ when you owe! Paying taxes is a good thing :laughing:


----------



## cet

Chad that sucks. I wonder if they came and looked at it when it was for sale. My bet is they are pro's and it's gone, sorry to say.

Do you think I could park my skid steer in your driveway?


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1475262 said:


> At least you know you made $$$ when you owe! Paying taxes is a good thing :laughing:


X2, I wish I owed a million.


----------



## grandview

cet;1475264 said:


> X2, I wish I owed a million.


Good that you owe,when you going to pay?


----------



## cet

grandview;1475265 said:


> Good that you owe,when you going to pay?


Today is deadline day for personal income tax in Canada.


----------



## grandview

cet;1475266 said:


> Today is deadline day for personal income tax in Canada.


Oh,so the govt. needs to have a check in your hand by the end of the day?payup


----------



## R.G.PEEL

As long as they get me mine by august, it should be enough to pay the bar tab for the wedding! Or the photographer... Or a third of the caterer.... Or the DJ.... Or the tent rental..... Crap! I guess I still gotta work in the rain a lot more too!!!


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1475263 said:


> Chad that sucks. I wonder if they came and looked at it when it was for sale. My bet is they are pro's and it's gone, sorry to say.
> 
> Do you think I could park my skid steer in your driveway?


Just like Ford trucks they wont take them. Might be at the local reserve or Mennonite farm lol



cet;1475266 said:


> Today is deadline day for personal income tax in Canada.


HST is due today also. Paid that today and income tax last week :crying:


----------



## cet

grandview;1475269 said:


> Oh,so the govt. needs to have a check in your hand by the end of the day?payup


The mail has already come and there wasn't a cheque. :crying:


----------



## Triple L

cet;1475263 said:


> Chad that sucks. I wonder if they came and looked at it when it was for sale. My bet is they are pro's and it's gone, sorry to say.
> 
> Do you think I could park my skid steer in your driveway?


I know its gone too... I had it posted for sale in Toronto so it was just a random deal... One of my good buddies got his truck almost idential to myn in every way stolen 2 weeks ago to the day... Just his was at the electrician office... Coulda happened to anyone anywhere it seems, as long as you have a nice truck..............

The hardest part is now finding a 3/4 truck to rent! Man its almost impossible and Carter is sold out till next week... I phoned every rental place in the book!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1475203 said:


> Truck got stolen, keep an eye out for this rig!


Gaurunteed it's in Detroit and a brother is driving it.


----------



## pusher21

Call bristol, They have 3'4 tons and allow towing


----------



## StratfordPusher

ff1221;1475006 said:


> Got to love the rear discharge, I've got the 60" on my 997 Deere, what a clean job they do.


Im in love with my rear discharge decks, we have both a 61 & 72 rd now, love the ease in which they cut over my side discharge decks in the same sizes. Not to mention the 10-15% less fuel used to cut the same sized property, as I see it these decks will almost pay for themselves in fuel savings and time saved over side discharging decks...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1475275 said:


> Gaurunteed it's in Detroit and a brother is driving it.


atleast your genuine about it. 
Lol


----------



## Alpha Property

Are the rear discharge decks more money than a side deck?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Enterprise has 2500 dodges. I know they have them here all the time. I'm sure you could get a paperbag to put over your head cause you wouldnt be seen in a dodge. Lol.


----------



## Alpha Property

And too bad about the truck tripple L, looks like you ll get a Denali after all?


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Rims*



JD Dave;1475275 said:


> Gaurunteed it's in Detroit and a brother is driving it.


Hey, if anybody knows who has Chads truck please PM me asap, I need a set of them rims....
and can't afford retail..... 

Chad, you should have had an immobilizer installed with all that chrome and bling.... cheaper then deductable......

If you need a truck I have one I can loan you till you get fixed up, might have to mask off my signage as we are too busy to take on more work.... lol


----------



## StratfordPusher

Alpha Property;1475293 said:


> Are the rear discharge decks more money than a side deck?


Few hundred cheaper if you can imagine, also about 30-50 lbs lighter 

Cuts just as good if not better.... loves long grass


----------



## cet

Chad I can lend you a truck if you need one, just not my personal one.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1475309 said:


> Chad I can lend you a truck if you need one, just not my personal one.


....does he need to park this one in his driveway with the skidsteer too?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1475310 said:


> ....does he need to park this one in his driveway with the skidsteer too?


No, I don't have any Fords.


----------



## Triple L

Thanks for the offers guys! I really appreciate it... I'll find out what's up this morning cause a half ton truck just isn't gonna cut it these days... I heard they found a stolen trailer up by conestoga lake but haven't heard anything back on my truck... It would be cool if they found it less the wheels and tires but I doubt it... I sure didn't plan on buying a denali in this sorta way how's that sound... This way sounds more expensive then the other way I planned on going...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Was your newer truck in the same laneway


----------



## Triple L

Both of them were backed in the driveway at home... Still haven't heard any news... Maybe I'll get it right this time and buy a ford or dodge so this wount happen again LOL


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Sorry to hear that Chad.

Here's what happened to us on the Easter weekend. 1 Block from where it was parked all winter. 2008 machine with 200 hours on it..plastic was still on the seat..


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1475439 said:


> Both of them were backed in the driveway at home... Still haven't heard any news... Maybe I'll get it right this time and buy a ford or dodge so this wount happen again LOL


I should have bought a New Holland instead of a Deere is what you are saying  :laughing:


----------



## Triple L

Thanks guys... I just gained half a quarter tank of fuel from loading up this half ton rental with sod... I think that says it all... every 3/4 ton was gone on rent... Sucks


----------



## musclecarboy

Triple L;1475446 said:


> Thanks guys... I just gained half a quarter tank of fuel from loading up this half ton rental with sod... I think that says it all... every 3/4 ton was gone on rent... Sucks


Sorry to hear about the truck man, I'm willing to bet it will be a tough battle with insurance and it couldn't have happened at a worse time. You always pay more for something when you're forced to buy :realmad:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JohnnyRoyale;1475444 said:


> Sorry to hear that Chad.
> 
> Here's what happened to us on the Easter weekend. 1 Block from where it was parked all winter. 2008 machine with 200 hours on it..plastic was still on the seat..


someone stole it and lit it on fire or it caught on fire while an operator was driving it. ?

That's crazy.


----------



## DeVries

That sucks John

Is the 570 still up for sale?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Bbqing in the rain....eh?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

MIDTOWNPC;1475452 said:


> someone stole it and lit it on fire or it caught on fire while an operator was driving it. ?
> 
> That's crazy.


My operator was driving it back to the yard.



DeVries;1475453 said:


> That sucks John
> 
> Is the 570 still up for sale?


I believe he is still selling it.


----------



## ff1221

JohnnyRoyale;1475444 said:


> Sorry to hear that Chad.
> 
> Here's what happened to us on the Easter weekend. 1 Block from where it was parked all winter. 2008 machine with 200 hours on it..plastic was still on the seat..


****e Johnny that sucks, at least it was after the end of season instead of leaving you short part way through, nobody got hurt that's the main thing, just sucks to lose a piece of equipment.


----------



## snowplowchick

I cut and pasted this from the Hamilton Spectator

*Police chase farm tractor in slow motion
*
ST THOMAS A 37-year-old London man was Tasered early Thursday after leading police on a slow chase on country roads between London and St. Thomas.

Elgin County OPP Constable Troy Carlson said police spotted a large John Deere farm tractor with its hazard lights flashing heading west on the Highway 3 bypass in St. Thomas at about 4 a.m.

Because of the time of day and because of a number of recent attempted tractor thefts in the area, police attempted to pull the tractor over.

The driver kept going.

So began an hour-long, country road chase-involving OPP and police members from St. Thomas, London and Oneida- at speeds below 40 kilometres an hour

Police attempted to stop the tractor with a spike belt but were unsuccessful.

"(The belts) are really not designed for that kind of tire, so it wasn't really successful," Carlson said, adding the tractor also rammed an OPP SUV during the chase.

The driver finally stopped on Shorlea Line in St. Thomas, possibly to change gears, and police were able to use a Taser aimed through the tractor's back window to stop the driver.

The driver was taken to hospital with minor injuries, Carlson said,. No one else was injured during the incident

Police determined the vehicle -- a John Deere 5300 model, dual-wheel farm tractor worth $94,000 - had been stolen from the Huron Tractor dealership on Highway 3 east of St. Thomas.

The vehicle has been returned to the dealership.

The suspect is still in custody but has not yet been charged.

London Community News

:laughing: Spike belt, taser. lol


----------



## ff1221

Wonder where he figured he was going to go at 40km/h and hide a tractor to boot. I guess most cops would see a tractor in rural Ontario and figure it's just a tractor.


----------



## CGM Inc.

snowplowchick;1475530 said:


> I cut and pasted this from the Hamilton Spectator
> 
> *Police chase farm tractor in slow motion
> *
> ST THOMAS A 37-year-old London man was Tasered early Thursday after leading police on a slow chase on country roads between London and St. Thomas.
> 
> Elgin County OPP Constable Troy Carlson said police spotted a large John Deere farm tractor with its hazard lights flashing heading west on the Highway 3 bypass in St. Thomas at about 4 a.m.
> 
> Because of the time of day and because of a number of recent attempted tractor thefts in the area, police attempted to pull the tractor over.
> 
> The driver kept going.
> 
> So began an hour-long, country road chase-involving OPP and police members from St. Thomas, London and Oneida- at speeds below 40 kilometres an hour
> 
> Police attempted to stop the tractor with a spike belt but were unsuccessful.
> 
> "(The belts) are really not designed for that kind of tire, so it wasn't really successful," Carlson said, adding the tractor also rammed an OPP SUV during the chase.
> 
> The driver finally stopped on Shorlea Line in St. Thomas, possibly to change gears, and police were able to use a Taser aimed through the tractor's back window to stop the driver.
> 
> The driver was taken to hospital with minor injuries, Carlson said,. No one else was injured during the incident
> 
> Police determined the vehicle -- a John Deere 5300 model, dual-wheel farm tractor worth $94,000 - had been stolen from the Huron Tractor dealership on Highway 3 east of St. Thomas.
> 
> The vehicle has been returned to the dealership.
> 
> The suspect is still in custody but has not yet been charged.
> 
> London Community News
> 
> :laughing: Spike belt, taser. lol


+

Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## schrader

Good on the cop for doing his job, a least they caught one guy. Wonder what he was thinking, trying to out run them at 40k.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

wonder how he couldn't outrun them at 40k? lol all he'd have to do is get towards farmland and start heading across a field. Not smart to stay on road against cruisers.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Beautiful lightening tonight! Thats one of the only things I like about where I live. Condo has a balcony, facing a park, that is closed on both sides and covered by the overhead neighbour's balcony. I can sit out there and watch storms while staying perfectly dry.


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1475569 said:


> Beautiful lightening tonight! Thats one of the only things I like about where I live. Condo has a balcony, facing a park, that is closed on both sides and covered by the overhead neighbour's balcony. I can sit out there and watch storms while staying perfectly dry.


By design....only time I'm home to enjoy the yard it's raining. Great lightning storm...


----------



## snowplowchick

Mr markus. That's very nice! Wow. I like.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Markus that sure is nice. It's good to see that a landscapers house is nice. Usually the shoemakers kids have no shoes and the carpenters house is never finished.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Well said Dean. Markus, that does look really good. Did you get the lightning all night like we did?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

In my case the computer guy still uses a large box monitor at his cash till. Keepin it lean and just showin that our stuff lasts. Or I'm too cheap to open a new LCD for the store.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Chad... I just about thought I had found your old truck... but no
http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-cars-trucks-REDUCED-Fleet-Update-W0QQAdIdZ375988714

then I see its from Caledon. :laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

interesting concept..
http://www.agrecol.com/Envirolok_ep_78.html


----------



## R.G.PEEL

My stag is on June 8 if anyone would like to make a gtg out of it. There will be steak, lobster, a comedian and some pretty girls, raffles etc..... Oh... and open bar! $80. Let me know if anyone wants tickets, and how many. Thanks guys!


Dean, an engineer we work with on a regular basis is big into slope reinforcement using unconventional methods like that. Not sure if you're lookin at that because you need some retainment, or just out of interest. If you're looking to retain, I can give you his number.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

is their a location or region?
im just wondering what area codes you will be covering that night. :laughing:


----------



## greywynd

A lot of them! Lol


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Jane and langstaff... But who knows later in the morning!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Will there be bobcats involved or should I say cougars Hahaha

Maybe I should make you a shirt
"works with bobcats. plays with cougars"

I'll buy a ticket.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That's the best idea for a t shirt I've ever heard! 

No cougars, just some young, very respectable hostesses who may or may not be in lingerie....


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1475598 said:


> Well said Dean. Markus, that does look really good. Did you get the lightning all night like we did?


There was big storm here we had hail and the hardest rain I've ever seen. Wish I'd taken the camera today. Judging from the topsoil in the ditches I would say that some farmers had some significant damage. I saw a gravel drive way along the highway washed out 2 ft deep. Looks like I'll be doing spring clean ups all over again.

I am busy June 8 but I've probably ribbed you enough to warrant buying a ticket. (If I can figure out how to get you the money.)


----------



## DeVries

A nice salt dome if anyone is interested that the city of Milton has for sale 40X60 Coverall.

#042412-13338 - Coverall Cover


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

thumbs up to today's calendar girl.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1475667 said:


> thumbs up to today's calendar girl.


 wrong hair color!


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1475688 said:


> wrong hair color!


......and that's not your thumb.


----------



## rooferdave

R.G.PEEL;1475614 said:


> My stag is on June 8 if anyone would like to make a gtg out of it. There will be steak, lobster, a comedian and some pretty girls, raffles etc..... Oh... and open bar! $80. Let me know if anyone wants tickets, and how many. Thanks guys!
> 
> Dean, an engineer we work with on a regular basis is big into slope reinforcement using unconventional methods like that. Not sure if you're lookin at that because you need some retainment, or just out of interest. If you're looking to retain, I can give you his number.


wether I go or not, count me in for a ticket, just need a way to get there. Told you guys the green and whites pulled my truck and trailer plates a while back, got back up and my dad passed away, got the funeral done. Anyhow last weekend got the boat launched and long story short got pulled over on the way home after 3 beers,,,,SURPRISE!!!! over 80 milligrams!! get my licence back in Aug:realmad: .093 cops were not happy with charging me as I think they were thinking, but for the grace of god there go I...anyhow heres a heads up for you all... 3 BEERS!!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Thanks Markus and Roofer Dave. Try to make it out... It'll be good fun. And if anyone's gonna make Chad blush, it'll be these hostesses!!! lol

Dave, that sucks to hear about getting pinched. They don't mess around with alcohol charges anymore. Good luck with that.

I'm headed up to get the mason started on the last part of the never ending fireplace! He's borrowed from a friend's company, so I only have him working on Saturdays. We're so close to done that he agreed to work Sunday as well to finish up. We're up to the last 18" at the top of the chimney now. a bit of a pain because we inlaid a 24"x24" raven black limestone accent in the center which means even more cutting and trimming, but it looks great. 

Then off to look at some new wheels for the roomate. I got offered a really good deal on a 2010 Toyota Camry. A friend of mine lost a family member recently, and it was her car. Its loaded, and only 6 thousand kms on it. Nobody in the family has use for it so instead of sending it back to Toyota, he offered for me to simply assume the lease. She was leasing with the intention of keeping it, so there is only 15k left owing on it (total of remaining payments and buyout). From what I see on autotrader.ca, that is a really good price. I don't know the slightest bit about those types of cars though, so any input would be appreciated if any of you do.


----------



## CGM Inc.

rooferdave;1475732 said:


> anyhow heres a heads up for you all... 3 BEERS!!!


We all drive with 2 much! I think I'm ok with 2 beeres but even that is to much if you ask me.
1 is border line for driving IMO, you have an accident you are still at partial fault.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

My wife has a Toyota. 265k no issues. Did brakes for the first time at 165k. Its a 2007. She drives to Oshawa every day. 
A Camry and corolla are easily resold 
Lots of room for a baby car seat grant lol


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Whoa Dean!!!! Slow up a bit lol!!! Thanks for the review though. Room for child seats is good though. I'm looking forward to another nephew probably this week!


----------



## Alpha Property

So I know we've all talked about the legal weights and being over weight etc, and I had my 20ft enclosed loaded up today with everything i would typically bring out for a day of cutting, 60 kubota, 48 walker, 36 walk behind, 2 commercial 21's, all the fuel and trimmers blowers, spare parts, everything, and a full tank of fuel in the truck. I went over my buddys scales at his grain elevator and with no grass on the truck we were 6370kgs total, 2830kg's on the trailer axles and 3450kgs on the truck with the tongue weight. We then put a 2/3 load of grass in the truck and with the same loaded trailer came in at 6750kg's total and 3900kgs on the truck with tongue weight.

05 2500HD good for like 4190kgs, I have my stickers for 4000kg's so i should bump that up to the max. from what I can figure out i'm 30kg's over for needed my CVOR for the trailer weight, and getting close to pushing the max on the truck. And I know i could have had more grass in the truck at the end of a spring day than what was in there when testing.

Now I have commercial stickers on the truck and trailer, do I need to also get a CVOR, and I have heard that its easy to do the cvor on a straight truck but if you pull a trailer its a PITA.

MTO has hired 5 new inspectors for Niagara and have been out quite a bit the last couple weeks and I really don't want to get nailed with big fines.


----------



## greywynd

Basic rule of thumb is that if it needs a yellow sticker, it needs a CVOR. Also your ownership needs to be at your gross combined weight, not just the truck's weight.


----------



## Grassman09

Alpha Property;1475781 said:


> So I know we've all talked about the legal weights and being over weight etc, and I had my 20ft enclosed loaded up today with everything i would typically bring out for a day of cutting, 60 kubota, 48 walker, 36 walk behind, 2 commercial 21's, all the fuel and trimmers blowers, spare parts, everything, and a full tank of fuel in the truck. I went over my buddys scales at his grain elevator and with no grass on the truck we were 6370kgs total, 2830kg's on the trailer axles and 3450kgs on the truck with the tongue weight. We then put a 2/3 load of grass in the truck and with the same loaded trailer came in at 6750kg's total and 3900kgs on the truck with tongue weight.
> 
> 05 2500HD good for like 4190kgs, I have my stickers for 4000kg's so i should bump that up to the max. from what I can figure out i'm 30kg's over for needed my CVOR for the trailer weight, and getting close to pushing the max on the truck. And I know i could have had more grass in the truck at the end of a spring day than what was in there when testing.
> 
> Now I have commercial stickers on the truck and trailer, do I need to also get a CVOR, and I have heard that its easy to do the cvor on a straight truck but if you pull a trailer its a PITA.
> 
> MTO has hired 5 new inspectors for Niagara and have been out quite a bit the last couple weeks and I really don't want to get nailed with big fines.


CVOR is not a type of license its a application with a bunch of questions about your company and its vehicles. Just fill out the form shell out the $250 and they send you your CVOR.

You can register your truck for whatever weight you want its just a matter of forking over the $$$ to MTO. That being said, not sure if they look to see what the MFG says you can legally carry. You can get pulled over by one guy he will tell you something next guy pulls you over and tells you something totally different. That's like calling MTO or any government office. Call 5mins later talk to a different person and they will tell you a different story. So who's right?

my 4' whelen liberty bar has blue leds in it. Had it running one summer when working along side of airport road for the region of peel. MTO comes by the one guy says you cant have that take that light bar off the truck. His buddy pulls up behind him and says just turf it off and drives off.. It still has blue leds in it..


----------



## snowplowchick

DeVries;1475663 said:


> A nice salt dome if anyone is interested that the city of Milton has for sale 40X60 Coverall.
> 
> #042412-13338 - Coverall Cover


That auction was for the cover only.


----------



## DeVries

http://www.thespec.com/news/local/article/719278--woman-and-horse-dead-after-collision-with-a-truck

My kids were in tears this morning, she was their swimming lesson instructor.


----------



## CGM Inc.

commercial load held with 2 bungee straps!!!


----------



## TLG99

DeVries;1475817 said:


> http://www.thespec.com/news/local/article/719278--woman-and-horse-dead-after-collision-with-a-truck
> 
> My kids were in tears this morning, she was their swimming lesson instructor.


What a terrible tragedy...always difficult to explain loss and death to children, especially when it is a young person that has died.

My condolence's to the young girls family....yours as well.


----------



## greywynd

DeVries;1475817 said:


> http://www.thespec.com/news/local/article/719278--woman-and-horse-dead-after-collision-with-a-truck
> 
> My kids were in tears this morning, she was their swimming lesson instructor.


My condolences as well, to both your family, and hers. I was unfortunate enough to witness a car/horse accident (no rider) a couple years ago, I can't imagine what it would be like as a rider to go through that.


----------



## snowplowchick

Very sad to hear. It looks like the horse bolted out right into the side of the truck.

I had many close calls when i hacked my horses on the road. Poor woman.


----------



## Mr.Markus

One of my best friends was thrown by a horse and broke his back a few years back. He has no family and I got the call from the hospital that it didn't look good, almost got a helicopter ride to Sunnybrook that day and an inheritance. He's doing fine now. 
I love horses but they scare the crap out of me and always step on my toes.
That is a sad story....and happens more often than it should.


----------



## ff1221

Wow! Over 24hrs without a post, did everybody find a job? You could fire a gun through here and you wouldn't hit anybody, never seen it so quiet.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I took a few days and went to buy some trailers in the USA
I'll download the pictures soon. They stacked the enclosed ontop of the dump I bought. The roads thru Michigan sure are bumpy. I really wish Canada had BobEvans restuarant it sure is good. Just getting the import paper work and inspection done here in town. I think I might start selling them. 
Sell a single axel 6x10v nose enclosed with ramp door and side dior for $2875. Plus tax
7x12 dump 6000lb axels dual cylinder for $5875. plus tax
the list goes on.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Nice - crazy how much we spend for things in Canada. Did they give you much trouble at the border?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Border was easy. Paid my tax and hardly a wait
What's crazy is how many McDonald's are in the USA. I was lookin for a place on the gps and I hit McDonald's cause he said it was close. My map was covered. 
McDonald's must have quite the real estate portfolio


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1475968 said:


> Nice - crazy how much we spend for things in Canada. Did they give you much trouble at the border?


There is no price difference between heavy float trailer I found...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

give me some specs and let me go looking.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

if anyone just bought an enclosed or dump trailer and they want to share what they paid or where they bought / brand I'm really interested


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1475977 said:


> give me some specs and let me go looking.


25' deckover, full width flip over ramps, 2-10k TORSION axles, led lights, toolbox, 2-12k jacks, galvanized wheels, pintle hook, winch track down the whole side, find me that for under 10k new

I hope you have a slow day at work  lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*trailers*

Here are some pictures of the trailers.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

mower works well also Shrader! Grass looks good at the new place


----------



## schrader

Those are nice looking trailers, if I am ever in the market I will give you a call. Glad the mowers working well, the grass has really started to grow here now ( some one fertilized everything).


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1475967 said:


> 7x12 dump 6000lb axels dual cylinder for $5875. plus tax
> the list goes on.


Just looking into a 7x12 galvanized dump like that.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1476019 said:


> Just looking into a 7x12 galvanized dump like that.


I'll see if they offer galvanized.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Trailers look good Dean. The dump looks remarkably like the one I picked up for a friend through Bluewater last spring $6300 tax in......


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1476022 said:


> I'll see if they offer galvanized.


Sure, one of my Guys has connections to Hitchman. I check one out there this week.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1475975 said:


> Border was easy. Paid my tax and hardly a wait
> What's crazy is how many McDonald's are in the USA. I was lookin for a place on the gps and I hit McDonald's cause he said it was close. My map was covered.
> McDonald's must have quite the real estate portfolio


If you bought those under your personal name then yea hardly a wait at all. If you plan to bring them in under a business then that's a diff ball of wax. Plan on waiting 2 hours at least once you get to customs even after waiting in line with all the trucks in the commercial lane on the bridge.

I used UPS as my broker to bring the salter in to Canada and I was the carrier. I did that thinking awesome I wont have to wait just drive up show my id go see customs get my rubber stamp and go. Wrong. I faxed my info two them 2 days before I left and when I got to the border they hadn't done a thing. Told them to eat *hit and die afterwords.

Oh when you find chads trailer let me know also. lol..

I hear ya on the bumpy roads. One would think cement is supposed to be smoother. It gets better the closer you get to Indiana. Stay out of Illinois the toll roads are a PIA and cost more then the 407 almost.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1476026 said:


> Trailers look good Dean. The dump looks remarkably like the one I picked up for a friend through Bluewater last spring $6300 tax in......


Yep same trailer. Quality steel is the brand. 
I remember when you were looking

Mine should get its first big load tomorrow 
It's booked for its inspection in am

Do you guys out anything on the floor of your enclosed trailers
I was thinking about a porch and deck paint with a grit in it. Then you can wash it off if needed and it won't rot the plywood


----------



## Grassman09

I was looking for some info on how to get rid of Moss. I came across this video on Moss Control

Watch around the 1:30 Mark. 

Anyone use any products to get rid of it? Quoting a 8000 Sqft property full of it. Round up doesn't work apparently. I've heard of using lime or egg shell dust and or liquid iron.


----------



## ff1221

Grassman09;1476044 said:


> I was looking for some info on how to get rid of Moss. I came across this video on Moss Control
> 
> Watch around the 1:30 Mark.
> 
> Anyone use any products to get rid of it? Quoting a 8000 Sqft property full of it. Round up doesn't work apparently. I've heard of using lime or egg shell dust and or liquid iron.


Lime will work after multiple applications, changes the ph of the soil, cut down all the trees grass likes full sun, moss likes acidic soil and shade.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

No galvanized at this place cedar


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1476043 said:


> Yep same trailer. Quality steel is the brand.
> I remember when you were looking
> 
> Mine should get its first big load tomorrow
> It's booked for its inspection in am
> 
> Do you guys out anything on the floor of your enclosed trailers
> I was thinking about a porch and deck paint with a grit in it. Then you can wash it off if needed and it won't rot the plywood


Nice trailer Dean. This is what you want on the bottom of your trailer. Stuff works awsome. http://www.slipplate.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=1


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1476055 said:


> No galvanized at this place cedar


Around 1000$ extra up here. No worries.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I use mine for snow alot and in the winter. Will galvanized not stick or do you not use it much in the winter.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1476091 said:


> I use mine for snow alot and in the winter. Will galvanized not stick or do you not use it much in the winter.


Won't be used in winter, they make galvanized plows now too (Arctic) so I assume it will be fine.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Congrats on the new toys Dean, they look nice. I'm sure snow would let go of galvanized pretty easily.

Nice to see everyone getting some new toys. Life is good!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

toys would be a corvette These are tools. There's a difference.... wait till your married. 

might be headed back for another trailer. It seems as though I might be on a kijiji hot streak for selling might need a chad size trailer to haul back some dumps 

Pickup soccer tonight. I'm sure I'll pull something or fall over


----------



## snowplowchick

MIDTOWNPC;1476124 said:


> toys would be a corvette These are tools.


How'd you guess my ride? lol But it is a company vehicle.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I want a vette but tools before toys. It's tractor before vette.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Sold the dump. Going for another trip soon


----------



## Mr.Markus

Talk about money for tools..... Private Solar project going up, I think the picture makes it look smaller than it is in real life.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1476129 said:


> Talk about money for tools..... Private Solar project going up, I think the picture makes it look smaller than it is in real life.


There are 2 that size at Tiviotdale, unbelievable what they will build just to hold solar panels up!payup


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just had finished helping out a buddy who needed someone to run a skidsteer. T300 for grading was fine, but had to use a cat for the sweeper. I'm heading home now to sit on the floor of my shower in the fetal position rocking back and forth for a few hours! Lol


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1476158 said:


> Just had finished helping out a buddy who needed someone to run a skidsteer. T300 for grading was fine, but had to use a cat for the sweeper. I'm heading home now to sit on the floor of my shower in the fetal position rocking back and forth for a few hours! Lol


I get that way when I jump into a bobcat or worse when I get into a dodge. lol..

Bought a new blower last week. Works real well.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

That's a brutal delete cause that's not what I ment. I'm looking for something that would suck up cigarette butts. We have a brutal amount at one place. Mower with bagger works ok but these areas are drive thru blvds.


----------



## grandview

looks like rain headed to TO pretty soon,it's even dark looking from here that way.


----------



## snowplowchick

grandview;1476184 said:


> looks like rain headed to TO pretty soon,it's even dark looking from here that way.


It looked optimistic on the radar but it's breaking up.

Im changing irrigation right now, would be nice to get some rain!


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1476178 said:


> That's a brutal delete cause that's not what I ment. I'm looking for something that would suck up cigarette butts. We have a brutal amount at one place. Mower with bagger works ok but these areas are drive thru blvds.


:laughing: now your sucking butt!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

hahaha that was awesome.


----------



## greywynd

Spent yesterday fixing a fence, then took off for 3-4 hours with a couple friends on the atv's north of here. Today I dug for a small waterproofing job, and now prepping for a small interlock job. (Just the dig, no material or bricks for me, another guy's doing that.) Might try to squeeze in a late dinner out tonight, but it doesn't look good. 

Got a reminder email this weekend about an upcoming trip, next wed a bunch of us head up to algonquin and are canoeing/camping the Barron Canyon at the east end of the park. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Don't forget the moms today


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just got my "good boy" stickers from MTO. One on the truck, one on the trailer for cvsa level two inspection. Hopefully that keeps them off me for a bit. 

The one that pulled me over was probably the nicest one I've met yet. Answered some of my questions about the technicalities, gave me a few pointers with respect to not standing out, and made a conscious effort to be quick, thorough and get me moving again. No objection to stops like that. Just hate the "blitz" setups. He says unfortunately things will get worse and not better and that they are being encouraged to be more 0 tolerence with everything.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1476216 said:


> Don't forget the moms today


Happy Mother's Day Dean....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

where were they?


----------



## EME 411

I traded in my 06 Ram 2500 and for a new truck and do not plan on mounting the plow. I removed the plow, all wiring and mounting bracket and was planning on selling it. It is a Fisher 8' HD plow that has never been used commercially, my drive way only. I planned on asking $2500. Is this a reasonable asking price. Your opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I would think you should be able to get $2k for it as last year I was getting $3k for fisher v. The only thing I would say is that most people want v. I would wait will fall as now everyone will cut you down on the price. I always have trouble sellin dodge mounts cause no one drives a dodge to plow (except me) because they do have one of the weakest front ends. 

I can't seem to open the pic but your price seems
Reasonable. Never seen you post. Welcome to plowsite


----------



## greywynd

EME, sounds like you're in the range for a starting point. 

Lots of farmers working their fields yesterday. Looks like good weather the next few days, I hope it continues!


----------



## EME 411

Thanks for the reply guys, I can seem to figure out how to attach a pic, but the plow is the one in my sig. It was always store in the garage out of season so there is some surface rust in places.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Great Kijiji ad....

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-jobs-construction-trades-hardscapers-bobcat-operators-W0QQAdIdZ378907914


----------



## greywynd

So how long until you start hiring? Guess I need to brush up on my spanish!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

.... I. Am. Job. ...


----------



## ff1221

Love it, "minimum wage till we know who you are", long haired freaky people need not apply!:laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

can't remember who liked the grasshopper mowers but there seems to be a deal here...

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=379710669

selling cause of health it says. just crossed my path when I was looking around.


----------



## CGM Inc.

3 Blowers stolen the last 2 days! :realmad:

Have to buy Stihl since no one takes those for free! :laughing:


----------



## Grassman09

Those Kohler engines are pigs on fuel. My walker has one in it. Next one will be a diesel.


----------



## Alpha Property

so the kid that works for me cutting grass all day doesn't like to wear his ear plugs. I have provided 
both the headphone/muff style and a big bag of the disposable ones. I keep telling him he has to wear them, not so much with the toro commercial 21's but with any of the bigger machines and trimmers/blowers. I have told him a couple times that there is going to have to be a punishment for him not wearing them. Any one have any legal suggestions for what I can do? He wears boots pants and safty glasses all the time.


----------



## Triple L

For some people ear plugs / muffs mess them right up and they can't stay balanced... Maybe he just dosent want to tell you that and that's why he is avoiding them...


----------



## Alpha Property

isn't it my ass though if we get stopped and he isn't wearing them, or if there was ever a hearing loss claim through WSIB?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Think above 85 db it is a government requirement to enforce wearing ear protection and it is mandatory.
Melow that you have to provide ear protection but they don't have to wear them.


----------



## RAZOR

Get him a set of "Work Tunes" . I bet he will put them on all the time.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Long weekend is here bring your truck.....

http://www.bitoffun.com/video_vault/boat-launch-fun.htm


----------



## musclecarboy

Worked on a small job for RG Peel yesterday.... Install a new catch basin about 80' up from the existing one. another guy was in the 435 and I was in the T650

No complaints about this weather, the only time it rained was when I was in Punta Cana


----------



## greywynd

Catch basin looks good Tom, hope you had a good trip too!

I've been using my excavator at home the last couple days, cleaning up a couple of the horse paddocks and some other odds and ends. Plus went and ran one about 4 miles from home today. I'm pushing 26-28 hours of seat time the last two days alone. Now I get to go buy some seed and reseed these two paddocks tomorrow and hope that bit of rain in Monday's forecast gets it started nicely.


----------



## SHAWZER

too hot today to do anything!! drink a couple of beer in the shade!


----------



## rooferdave

anyone here maybe get some free publicity from this?

http://www.torontosun.com/2012/05/22/having-problems-with-grubs


----------



## DeVries

rooferdave;1476787 said:


> anyone here maybe get some free publicity from this?
> 
> http://www.torontosun.com/2012/05/22/having-problems-with-grubs


What publicity? I'm not thinking grubs I'm thinking more that homeowner needs a new step badly:laughing:. Judging by the step I don't think he cares about his lawn anyway.


----------



## Grassman09

Got some Graphics done to the Landscape trailer

Rest of my fleet of trailers will get done too in the next week or 2. This should get me some calls when I go cut a private community center I look after in Etobicoke. The neighborhood has eyes and tons of scrapers. Don't forget to like me on Facebook.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1476821 said:


> Got some Graphics done to the Landscape trailer
> 
> Rest of my fleet of trailers will get done too in the next week or 2. This should get me some calls when I go cut a private community center I look after in Etobicoke. The neighborhood has eyes and tons of scrapers. Don't forget to like me on Facebook.


Trailer looks great. Is it a V nose.


----------



## rooferdave

DeVries;1476788 said:


> What publicity? I'm not thinking grubs I'm thinking more that homeowner needs a new step badly:laughing:. Judging by the step I don't think he cares about his lawn anyway.


The Toronto Sun is looking for homeowners who are experiencing big problems with grubs in their lawn or garden area. Please call 416-947-2295, or e-mail [email protected] to share your stories

sorry, I was thinking I have read about people here fixing peoples grub problems,using the contact details above some one here could tell the sun their story and what it takes to correct the grub problem. That is what people want to know, and could probably get some good press, seeing as the # is there I thought it was a cool idea


----------



## GMC Driver

http://www.torontosun.com/2012/05/21/300-evacuate-forest-fire-in-kirkland-lake

Getiing a little too close for comfort - My wife has a high school friend that lives there, and it's pretty hairy right now.

Had this happen overnight:

http://www.bulletnewsniagara.ca/2012/05/23/breaking-news-cattle-killed-in-wainfleet-barn-fire/

Allard - you might know them. Connie Bartles from Tintern.


----------



## CGM Inc.

My most favourite part about spring/summer :laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

That is a nice trailer. I'm curious where you got it?


----------



## DeVries

Had this happen overnight:

http://www.bulletnewsniagara.ca/2012/05/23/breaking-news-cattle-killed-in-wainfleet-barn-fire/

Allard - you might know them. Connie Bartles from Tintern.[/QUOTE]

Ya definitly know him, that sucks a family farm has to suffer a tragedy like that. Hope he's got room somewhere for the cattle that they saved.


----------



## DeVries

CGM Inc.;1476835 said:


> My most favourite part about spring/summer :laughing:


That's what our Saturday will look like this week. Love doing it makes places really pop out at you.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1476836 said:


> That is a nice trailer. I'm curious where you got it?


It's a Cerka, just bought it off a friend  my Excalibur looks the same.
Not bad for a 4 year old unit not showing any sign of wear or rust!!!!
Can't beat galvanized! Dump trailer is ordered and should be done in 4 weeks...galvanized too Thumbs Up

Some call them GAY but i call them smart


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I know the place I am buying from carries legend 
Aluminum enclosed and another called Neo

I'm going for another trip in Tuesday. The dump trailers are pretty popular. Just got a sweet deal going on left over concrete. Looks like since I'm 3 blocks from the plant they will dump left overs for free. Hoping I can refurb my barn into something nicer. 

How's the place comming cedar? 
We are now fully gutted and about to start electrical


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1476843 said:


> How's the place comming cedar?
> We are now fully gutted and about to start electrical


Take posession next month, plans are started place is gutted already by old owner :redbounce


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

New truck yet chad ?


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1476825 said:


> Trailer looks great. Is it a V nose.


No just the standard. Its a Legend Trailer almost going on 5 years. Not sure I'd buy another 1 they do not make them wider then 70" 2. Not sure if its because its aluminum but the top of the man door does not shut properly and it looks as if the trailer has caved in, in that area. Discovered a 1/2 hairline crack in one of the beams underneath the other day.

I know Johny Mercuri from here had welds crack on his trailer, so far I do not have that just frame cracks.. Not sure whats worse.

I keep my Kubota ZD326 Pro up front and 48" walker and 32" Ferris in the back. The Kubota is heavy but didn't think it was that heavy.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;1476838 said:


> Ya definitly know him, that sucks a family farm has to suffer a tragedy like that. Hope he's got room somewhere for the cattle that they saved.


Unfortunately, no cattle saved. Heard they managed to get 5 heifers out.

http://www.wellandtribune.ca/2012/05/23/fire-destroys-barn-kills-cattle

We also have a busy Saturday planned - 200 flats...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

usually I have a deadbeat payment or two each winter but this year they all came good. last one came in today. 
There has been a trend of donation clothes boxes appear at a bunch of places. These companies don't ask or even answer calls.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Time for new rotors on the 5500 GM....quality of any brake part really went down the gutter! Just had them done 2 years ago.


----------



## musclecarboy

CGM Inc.;1476974 said:


> Time for new rotors on the 5500 GM....quality of any brake part really went down the gutter! Just had them done 2 years ago.


Not sure about the medium duty, but I've had good luck with the delco durastop on both my trucks.


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1476976 said:


> Not sure about the medium duty, but I've had good luck with the delco durastop on both my trucks.


OEM front brakes are 1600$ for rotors and pads :realmad: they are coming out of China as well...took some pictures of them but have them on work PC, completly rotten out, maybe 1/2 an inch of surface that was touching the pads 
Surprised the truck stopped the way it did!


----------



## cet

Parts for my W5500 are stupid. Any fuel savings is lost when it is time to replace anything.


----------



## CGM Inc.

some pice...


----------



## greywynd

Yep, they are worn out rotors and pads. They are making the pads harder these days to extend the lifespan, but at the sacrifice of the rotors instead. Anything larger than a one ton truck there are huge cost savings parts wise going to air brakes compared to hydraulic. There just isn't the volume of parts being produced for the mid size stuff to get the parts prices down to reasonable.

On another note, just got back from a 5 day interior canoeing/camping trip in Algonquin Park, went to the east end and experienced the Barron Canyon. Got home late last night, and we've been getting hammered with heavy thunderstorms here this morning.


----------



## CGM Inc.

greywynd;1477082 said:


> Yep, they are worn out rotors and pads. They are making the pads harder these days to extend the lifespan, but at the sacrifice of the rotors instead. Anything larger than a one ton truck there are huge cost savings parts wise going to air brakes compared to hydraulic. There just isn't the volume of parts being produced for the mid size stuff to get the parts prices down to reasonable.
> .


Mechanic wanted to put the pads back on together with new rotors.......right:realmad:
Pads are barely worn which confirms your statement.


----------



## greywynd

I've been trying to use a mix of 'cheap' pads, with better quality rotors the last few years, which actually has generally been a pretty decent match as far as lifespan goes. I've been finding that rotor's generally don't last more than 1-2 sets of pads regardless, I think due to the salt and road spray we get here. Take a hot rotor, spray it with hot salty water, and after the water is boiled away, the salt residue stays behind. Of course no rust preventative or anything else will really help for the rotors due to the heat etc. 

I will sometimes use a borderline rotor, with a new but soft pad, but new rotors get new pads, no exception. Occasionally I find that the rotors can be turned to resurface them, but most of the time when machining them there will be hardened spots, due to iron oxide and cast iron having different hardness's, and then it's just a waste of time and effort anyway.


----------



## CGM Inc.

greywynd;1477101 said:


> I will sometimes use a borderline rotor, with a new but soft pad, but new rotors get new pads, no exception. Occasionally I find that the rotors can be turned to resurface them, but most of the time when machining them there will be hardened spots, due to iron oxide and cast iron having different hardness's, and then it's just a waste of time and effort anyway.


Rotor's are now so cheap it barely worse to machine unless u do it yourself.


----------



## grandview

You going to put ceramics back on it?

Did you guys have a 2-4 weekend yet?


----------



## TLG99

greywynd;1477082 said:


> On another note, just got back from a 5 day interior canoeing/camping trip in Algonquin Park, went to the east end and experienced the Barron Canyon. Got home late last night, and we've been getting hammered with heavy thunderstorms here this morning.


How was the Canyon? Looks impressive in photos/triplogs that I have seen...I imagine the skeeters/blackflies were fierce. I have yet to visit the east side, it's a bit too far of a drive for short trips.

I just spent 4 nights in Algonquin's west side (Rain Lake), prior to the Victoria day long weekend. Had a great time....I average about 4-5 visits to Algonquin per year, been going up for over 20 years now.......a truly special place....mostly because their is no cell phone reception up there,lol.


----------



## CGM Inc.

For you Midtown 
Final score was 33 to 39 for his team 
He's #10....13 years old, shoe size 12.5 and 6' at 130 pounds!


----------



## greywynd

TLG99;1477117 said:


> How was the Canyon? Looks impressive in photos/triplogs that I have seen...I imagine the skeeters/blackflies were fierce. I have yet to visit the east side, it's a bit too far of a drive for short trips.
> 
> I just spent 4 nights in Algonquin's west side (Rain Lake), prior to the Victoria day long weekend. Had a great time....I average about 4-5 visits to Algonquin per year, been going up for over 20 years now.......a truly special place....mostly because their is no cell phone reception up there,lol.


Loved it!! It is a spectacular spot. If you can make the drive, you can experience a good chunk of the canyon from the top side with a short hike (about 1 km) that takes you to the top of the higher areas. Unlike so many places, there's no safety railing, fence etc, so it's just what you can brave. It's somewhere around 100 metres to teh water from the top, so it is a good view looking down!!

We did a longer than necessary paddle because 6 of us went for the first time. We put in at Achray, and paddled right through and out of the park boundary to Black Bay. There's a tougher section about midway, and the last day was a 25 km paddle, with emergency stopping only. (CFB Petawawa is on the north side, and undeveloped park on the south.) There are ways that the trip can be shortened though to 1-2 days depending on the time you have available. I'll see if I can get a couple pics up later for you guys to see.


----------



## Alpha Property

Clintar got the contract to cut our city hall, everything for the city of thorold is done in house except they moved city hall into a new building that they lease, its in the corner of a large hotel parking lot which is just crazy. I happened to be there first thing in the morning to meet with a councilor and they were going full out.
And this load of grass was from last week, 8:30am till about 3 in the afternoon and we had to go dump. Nothing was crazy long where we cut either, we were getting loads like this for 2 weeks.


----------



## CGM Inc.

where did all the rain go?
Lawns are beaten already.....


----------



## Grassman09

greywynd;1477082 said:


> Yep, they are worn out rotors and pads. They are making the pads harder these days to extend the lifespan, but at the sacrifice of the rotors instead. Anything larger than a one ton truck there are huge cost savings parts wise going to air brakes compared to hydraulic. There just isn't the volume of parts being produced for the mid size stuff to get the parts prices down to reasonable.
> 
> On another note, just got back from a 5 day interior canoeing/camping trip in Algonquin Park, went to the east end and experienced the Barron Canyon. Got home late last night, and we've been getting hammered with heavy thunderstorms here this morning.


Yea the pots and stuff are somewhat cheap at the truck stores but its not DIY or shadetree mechanic work. You need to be certified to work on air brakes. so you spend it on the mechanic instead of parts. Did fronts on our dump this year and rear last year. should last a wile..

Cedar,

#63 and 77 are they the wide receivers lol?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1477215 said:


> Cedar,
> 
> #63 and 77 are they the wide receivers lol?


I know **** about Football but they look a little on the Chubby side 

Nothing runs like a Deere and you still *****  How is the Cat :laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

Government is funny.......
We let our spray license expire 4 years ago due to the pesticide ban.
Once Fiesta came available we inquired to reinstate old license but been told we can't since it was over 1 year!
2 weeks ago we got a renewal form sent in.....filled it out......just to see.....new license arrived today.

Government at work!


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1477225 said:


> I know **** about Football but they look a little on the Chubby side
> 
> Nothing runs like a Deere and you still *****  How is the Cat :laughing:


Its basking in the sun at battlefield Brampton waiting on a wheel bearing AC part and lord knows what else.. Its just the axle chain that needs to be adjusted they 1st said also said it took him 3 days to hear the grinding sound.. Sure..

Down a skid steer and a sod cutter.... I see a Toro Dingo wide track diesel in my future.


----------



## DeVries

CGM Inc.;1477178 said:


> where did all the rain go?
> Lawns are beaten already.....


We need rain there's no doubt about that. The rainfall total that I see this morning reminds me of the snowfall totals they forecasted this winter 30-40 mm's of rain ya right, watch we will get a sprinkling thats all:laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;1477249 said:


> We need rain there's no doubt about that. The rainfall total that I see this morning reminds me of the snowfall totals they forecasted this winter 30-40 mm's of rain ya right, watch we will get a sprinkling thats all:laughing:


I hope your wrong. Just finished planting yesterday. Need to spray fungicide on our wheat today.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Anyone know of a place that rents out a flail cutter or mower attachment for a bobcat?


----------



## DeVries

Probably your local Bobcat dealer.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'm thinking about buying one. What's it pay?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I bought one last year, they're not that expensive. Stephenson's has a couple but they're garbage. 

They pay extremely well when you can find the right jobs. If you don't mind it sitting around for the right job to pop up, its a good purchase.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Where does it sit around? hahahaha


----------



## greywynd

Pristine PM ltd;1477300 said:


> Where does it sit around? hahahaha


Last time I saw it, it was at kind of a dumpy looking place....... :laughing:


----------



## grandview

feels like a cold fall day right now with the rain and wind.Hope it will stop so we can get a landscaping job in today.


----------



## Mr.Markus

grandview;1477315 said:


> feels like a cold fall day right now with the rain and wind.Hope it will stop so we can get a landscaping job in today.


I hope it stays at a steady drizzle... I've got 5 acres of grass seed down waiting for some moisture for the last 3 weeks... 
It looks sporadic at best on the radar.


----------



## GMC Driver

Sporadic here too - but nice to see. There's enough we've done that a little rain would really help out - sod, hydroseed, annuals, other plantings, etc. Should get the triple 18 going that we put down this week - we did some irrigated places this week, but for whatever reason seems like a good rain works it in alot better.

Certainly don't have to worry about heat stress today!


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1477315 said:


> feels like a cold fall day right now with the rain and wind.Hope it will stop so we can get a landscaping job in today.


Bite your tongue. We need rain in a bad way around here. I hope there is a nice light rain for the next 12 hours. WN is saying 40-50mm now and that will be just perfect as long as it's not an extreme down pour.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Jon, I usually like to keep mine on 200 loads of compost as only a track loader can get up to it! Lol

As for the rain, it throws a kink in my plans for a concrete tomorrow.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Jon, I usually like to keep mine on 200 loads of compost as only a track loader can get up to it! Lol

As for the rain, it throws a kink in my plans for a concrete tomorrow. But we do need the rain, getting pretty dusty.


----------



## Alpha Property

I hope it rains now till Sunday night


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

R.G.PEEL;1477331 said:


> Jon, I usually like to keep mine on 200 loads of compost as only a track loader can get up to it! Lol
> 
> As for the rain, it throws a kink in my plans for a concrete tomorrow. But we do need the rain, getting pretty dusty.


What 200 loads??? I just see a small hill that as a child I used to toboggan down... loads???


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1477335 said:


> What 200 loads??? I just see a small hill that as a child I used to toboggan down... loads???


Everest is a small hill from your vantage........


----------



## CGM Inc.

will be a lot of tree damages and clean-up calls on Monday.....


----------



## musclecarboy

Wind is really moving stuff around here. Definitely see some cleanup efforts next week. Good thing we got the rain on a Friday, should be ready to go Monday. Most sites were basically powder so we needed the moisture.


----------



## Alpha Property

we didn;t get wind to bad around here, deffinatly not as much rain as they were calling for. Its sunny now for a little bit, rain is suppose to push back through again


----------



## By-The-Lake

Hi guys, I need a recommendation for a good trailer company. I ordered a 52" Toro 6000 which should be arriving sometime next week which I really need to speed up productivity and need a 6 x 12 trailer to carry the 52" and a 36" Grandstand. What I want is a 6 x 12 with rear ramp, 16" raised sides, and a few custom features. I had planned to buy from U-Pull trailers in King/Schomberg but have not had the best luck communicating with them after repeated phone calls and an in person visit. Also had a referral from a friend in the biz for another company that hasn't gotten back to me with pricing yet. 

Please let me know if you can recommend a good company, Thanks!


----------



## JD Dave

By-The-Lake;1477437 said:


> Hi guys, I need a recommendation for a good trailer company. I ordered a 52" Toro 6000 which should be arriving sometime next week which I really need to speed up productivity and need a 6 x 12 trailer to carry the 52" and a 36" Grandstand. What I want is a 6 x 12 with rear ramp, 16" raised sides, and a few custom features. I had planned to buy from U-Pull trailers in King/Schomberg but have not had the best luck communicating with them after repeated phone calls and an in person visit. Also had a referral from a friend in the biz for another company that hasn't gotten back to me with pricing yet.
> 
> Please let me know if you can recommend a good company, Thanks!


Scott will treat you right. http://www.scottreinharttrailers.com/index.htm


----------



## Mr.Markus

By-The-Lake;1477437 said:


> Hi guys, I need a recommendation for a good trailer company. I ordered a 52" Toro 6000 which should be arriving sometime next week which I really need to speed up productivity and need a 6 x 12 trailer to carry the 52" and a 36" Grandstand. What I want is a 6 x 12 with rear ramp, 16" raised sides, and a few custom features. I had planned to buy from U-Pull trailers in King/Schomberg but have not had the best luck communicating with them after repeated phone calls and an in person visit. Also had a referral from a friend in the biz for another company that hasn't gotten back to me with pricing yet.
> 
> Please let me know if you can recommend a good company, Thanks!


Just an idea, with the 2 units if you don't use them both at all your sites, an extra front side ramp comes in very handy with not having to off load both pieces.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Looking forward to seeing those of you who are coming out on friday to the stag! Gonna be a fun night! 

Heading down to Chadville for dinner with a friend.


----------



## Triple L

Thought I would post this, if anyone knows of someone or would like to have a spare trans kicking around... I have a stock 5 speed allison for sale, in perfect working order...

Only reason for sale is cause the fleet now consists of 6 speeds...

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?A...SG.VIEW_AD.AD_ALREADY_ACTIVEMXAdIdMZ385603742


----------



## cet

Triple L;1477539 said:


> Thought I would post this, if anyone knows of someone or would like to have a spare trans kicking around... I have a stock 5 speed allison for sale, in perfect working order...
> 
> Only reason for sale is cause the fleet now consists of 6 speeds...
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?A...SG.VIEW_AD.AD_ALREADY_ACTIVEMXAdIdMZ385603742


Sounds like you have bought a new truck??????

Pictures


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

insurance screwed him and he got a sunfire instead :laughing:


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1477541 said:


> insurance screwed him and he got a sunfire instead :laughing:


Deans correct


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1477542 said:


> Deans correct


I know you would still drive a sunfire even if I loaned you a dodge..


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1477543 said:


> I know you would still drive a sunfire even if I loaned you a dodge..


Wouldn't we all.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Just replaced a GM transmission.....62000KM on it.


----------



## pusher21

JD Dave;1477439 said:


> Scott will treat you right. http://www.scottreinharttrailers.com/index.htm


x2 Scotts a great guy


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1477576 said:


> Just replaced a GM transmission.....62000KM on it.


What year is it and I'm assuming it's a gasser.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I had no idea but apparently bobcat still makes its original foot controlls in a non selectable format. I found an incredible deal on a s650 and find out at deal time that it's only foot controlls. Deal breaker for me. Who orders a machine
Like that new ??? Talk about screw the resale


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sent out a bill to a new customer yesterday, I was worried cause it was more than we discussed. He wanted to pay hourly. Came home to his email;

Thanks Markus.

I'll leave a cheque for you with our Nanny for next time you are here. BTW, the lawn looks great today.

Best Regards,

......I love positive reinforcement, makes me want to go back and do a better job next time and not grumble about working for some ungrateful client.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1477606 said:


> What year is it and I'm assuming it's a gasser.


Sure is....2002 6.0L 
Based on my statistics there is no difference between Dodge and GM when it comes to transmissions. 4 transmissions in 4 years, 1 Dodge and 3 GM's


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mr.Markus;1477608 said:


> Sent out a bill to a new customer yesterday, I was worried cause it was more than we discussed. He wanted to pay hourly. Came home to his email;
> 
> Thanks Markus.
> 
> I'll leave a cheque for you with our Nanny for next time you are here. BTW, the lawn looks great today.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> ......I love positive reinforcement, makes me want to go back and do a better job next time and not grumble about working for some ungrateful client.


Couldn't agree more. One of the places we're working on the owner calls on a regular basis and leaves a message about how happy he is with the way we're changing the look of the house. He gives everyone that works there coupons for free case of beer! Really makes bustingass worthwhile.

We have a small defect to fix on a project we did last year. The mortar in one joint has cracked so Tom went to cut it out so we could replace it the other day. Most customers would whine if they had a defeciency, she phoned to tell me that it was done and cleaned up well!

Nice people are fun to work for and I find myself giving them better bang for their buck. Both customer's will also be attending my stag!


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1477612 said:


> Couldn't agree more. One of the places we're working on the owner calls on a regular basis and leaves a message about how happy he is with the way we're changing the look of the house. He gives everyone that works there coupons for free case of beer! Really makes bustingass worthwhile.
> 
> We have a small defect to fix on a project we did last year. The mortar in one joint has cracked so Tom went to cut it out so we could replace it the other day. Most customers would whine if they had a defeciency, she phoned to tell me that it was done and cleaned up well!
> 
> Nice people are fun to work for and I find myself giving them better bang for their buck. Both customer's will also be attending my stag!


All the home improvement shows always talk about bad contractors.....none ever talk about a bad client! Takes 2 to make it work


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1477612 said:


> Nice people are fun to work for and I find myself giving them better bang for their buck. Both customer's will also be attending my stag!


...will they be working for tips?


----------



## greywynd

Dean, I find that after using foot controls a while, I prefer them. I have a hard time switching to hand controls now, on top of that the hand control setting seems to aggravate my carpal tunnel, where as foot control my wrists are fine.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I just can't work the foot controlls. My left foot is useless
Im not sure I even like the electronic feel of selectable controlls

I like bobcat hand controls where you use the H pattern and it's both hands forward to move forward and right hand is tilt.


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1477617 said:


> All the home improvement shows always talk about bad contractors.....none ever talk about a bad client! Takes 2 to make it work


It takes two to make a thing go right
It takes two to make it outta sight....

Chad

How big is the fleet now?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Chad, I found a rap group for you.... 




lol


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1477610 said:


> Sure is....2002 6.0L
> Based on my statistics there is no difference between Dodge and GM when it comes to transmissions. 4 transmissions in 4 years, 1 Dodge and 3 GM's


What year where the GM's and what year was the Dodge. 10 years out of tranny pulling and plowing it's whole life is pretty good in my books.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1477672 said:


> What year where the GM's and what year was the Dodge. 10 years out of tranny pulling and plowing it's whole life is pretty good in my books.


...so are 70,000 KM as a daily rental.....


----------



## Triple L

Hey Grassman, which model salt dogg did u buy with your f250 last winter? How did u like it? Was it the H.O. Or 3 yard model?


----------



## CGM Inc.

less than 1mm of rain my a$$! Coming down in buckets and hail!

.....Salt Dogg.....welcome to the dark side :laughing:


----------



## schrader

Nothing but sunshine here, just the way I like it


----------



## DeVries

Chad you'll like the salt dogg better than the snowex, just seems to spread better and doesn't have a steel frame, the only metal on them is stainless and that's the auger and the auger housing.


----------



## JD Dave

I'd buy Salt Dog in a second. Seems like only people that aren't in the know buy Snowex.


----------



## cet

Triple L;1477696 said:


> Hey Grassman, which model salt dogg did u buy with your f250 last winter? How did u like it? Was it the H.O. Or 3 yard model?


Chad I have a 4.4 yard salt dogg hydraulic. I have used it 2 years and my friend had it the first year. No complaints and no break downs.

I also had a stainless 1.8 yard electric for 1 year. Sold it to a friend, too small for my stuff.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

So who's not going to grants stag? I just want to know who to call for bail if needed


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1477726 said:


> So who's not going to grants stag? I just want to know who to call for bail if needed


I have other plans and my wife has sworn to pat me down for my visa's if I ever mention meeting up with you guys again. Have a great time and keep him away from the heavy equipment.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Dean, I like the enthusiasm, love the preparation! 

Markus, too bad you can't make it out, but thank you very mich for buying the ticket anyway! As for the visas, not an issue for tonight because strippers don't accept credit. I was thinking of the credit card roulette incident yesterday. Had lunch at Jon"s favourite hooters by the airport and it made me think we need to have another lunch soon so that you can exercise your immunity!


----------



## JD Dave

So is it considered cheap or thrifty if I use Markus's stag ticket?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JD Dave;1477749 said:


> So is it considered cheap or thrifty if I use Markus's stag ticket?


Only farmers differentiate the two!


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1477750 said:


> Only farmers differentiate the two!


Isn't it awkward having frenchies friends as the entertainment tonight. Not sure gramps's pacemaker will handle it.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1477717 said:


> Chad I have a 4.4 yard salt dogg hydraulic. I have used it 2 years and my friend had it the first year. No complaints and no break downs.
> 
> I also had a stainless 1.8 yard electric for 1 year. Sold it to a friend, too small for my stuff.


Don't have 100% evidence but I also believe the Salt Dogg is less pron to have "a Jag of Salt" due to the double wall design. Had many times salt in the hopper but only once I had to hammer it out. That was salt from Adam's in Kitchener :realmad:
Should act as a insulator and stay a little warmer???


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1477753 said:


> Isn't it awkward having frenchies friends as the entertainment tonight. Not sure gramps's pacemaker will handle it.


We can drop you off at Dave and Busters if you want?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

We had to outsource so that it wouldn't get back to her! Lol the hostesses are non-french.

They will also have some form of clothing on  however maybe we can talk jon into driving us to whiskeys for last call in the ppm truck and watch the farmer embarass chad. Def frenchies there!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The suspense of the excitment is killing me. I might head to my hotel and start drinking now. Lol


----------



## Triple L

I don't think Chad will be staying very late anymore....

P.S. Thanks for the comments on the saltdogg's guys... Well to everyone except grassman lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Helmet cam check. First aid kit check. Anything else?


----------



## RAZOR

It looks like Jon is expanding again. haha

http://barrie.kijiji.ca/c-services-...Lawn-Maintenance-Gardening-W0QQAdIdZ384766643


----------



## Grassman09

Sorry for not responding sooner to you Chad. I apologize. Been Busy with sod jobs. 

Its the SHPE2250 2.5yd but it seams to hold prob close to 3 I'm sure. I did a review on it vs the older units and a few pics too if I'm not mistaken prob in the saltdoog section here.

It's a F350 get it right next time. lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hope you guys had a good time.


----------



## Triple L

Great time last night guys... Was a blast! Still laughing!


----------



## JD Dave

Feeling a little rough but had a great time. Haven't had a sleep over in a long time. Even Gramps drank his fair share and Dean drank more then his fair share. Didn't realize how shy Grant really was. Can't wait for the next one., good times.


----------



## Alpha Property

so everyone made it out alive? no bail was posted or teeth lost?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

This morning was sponsored by Gatorade


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Thanks a lot guys, I'm glad that you all enjoyed it. I know I sure did!!

No more gatorade left in the fridge... Still need some. 

No bail was needed, but a friend and I had to pool a bit of money together to cover another friend's ridiculous tab that he had racked up. That's how the night ended.

In the words of Mrs. Snyder, "Thanks for a great night guys"


----------



## musclecarboy

Awesome night, I know my buddy and brother loved it! It was nice seeing everyone again


----------



## greywynd

Had a lot of fun, great to see guys from here, and a bunch of other guys I've got to know through Grant this last year or so. (I may even admit I know Mr. Yellow Hat.) Wish I could have continued on for the second part of the night! Got home at three, and back up at 6, and been going all day.

Won't be long til I see bed tonight!!!


----------



## Jaynen

Hey Chad u know anywhere to get a good deal on flag stone? Or anyone else. My dad is lookin for 10 - 20 skids or so. Seen u out and about a few times cuttin grass. Lookin like sexyness.


----------



## greywynd

What size and thickness? Flag is limited in it's availability, so there's not a lot of 'deals' out there.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Natural or square cut? Machine placed or hand sized?


----------



## Jaynen

Originally he wanted 1.5-2" but he changed his mind and is gonna place them in concrete. Natural and hand sized. So I think he wants thinner stuff now with lots of different colours. But I will have to double check with him on that.


----------



## cet

Jaynen;1477900 said:


> Originally he wanted 1.5-2" but he changed his mind and is gonna place them in concrete. Natural and hand sized. So I think he wants thinner stuff now with lots of different colours. But I will have to double check with him on that.


20 skids would be a lot of square footage.


----------



## Jaynen

I know I keep tellin him that but he plans on doing most of his property and a few friends here and there might want a skid. As long as I don't gotta deal with it I don't care


----------



## G.Landscape

Jaynen;1477896 said:


> Hey Chad u know anywhere to get a good deal on flag stone? Or anyone else. My dad is lookin for 10 - 20 skids or so. Seen u out and about a few times cuttin grass. Lookin like sexyness.


I can check monday with the boss but we bought a bunch of skids of Natural top Wiarton, can't remember how many skids we have left, he might be interested in selling some. Here a shot of what the material looks like. Not the greatest pic...but all I could find right now.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Jaynen, phone me re: the flagstone. 647 225 9170. Grant


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I had no idea this electronic waste was worth so much
We are now going to start collecting old computers for the scrap 
It's crazy what they are paying for circuit boards and memory


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1477937 said:


> I had no idea this electronic waste was worth so much
> We are now going to start collecting old computers for the scrap
> It's crazy what they are paying for circuit boards and memory


It's been a huge biz since stewardship money. Apparently the same is happening with waste tires. They were too expensive to process before.


----------



## greywynd

The tire stewardship thing worked ok in my favour, I have spot close to home where I can drop 'em off and get rid of them. 

As to the computer stuff, what exactly are you looking at Dean? Any age of stuff? Are you 'looking' for it, or simply dealing with your old stuff differently?

I do have some old stuff to get rid of, I should box it up and pass it along to you.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

well I keep alot of laptop parts just because they are sometimes valuable and they take up little space. Sometimes you get $40 for a used keyboard. Now for junk that I use to take to
The scrap dealer as metal and be gratefull I didn't have to pay to get rid of it places are paying. old memory is now $12 a lb. the 65lb box of "box cutters" as I call it. Is now worth $780. mainboards and other circuit boards ect and power supplies. I'm just surprised and now I will accept peoples old stuff for free where before it cost me to store and transport. It's just another way for me to harvest more out of this location. I won't let on to my wife as she's probably just happy to see me clean up my "junk". 15 years ago I bought skids of unwanted computer junk and made working machines. it's just funny how things change over that amount of time. 

Did anyone get Larry the cable guys autograph before nights end? I forgot I was going to ask him. His mom was one of the first people I ever sold a computer too. small world


----------



## greywynd

'Larry' lives out your way. We'll pass the word along that you want to see him. He is actually a dump truck driver that was sent to one of our jobs a few weeks ago. Bit different, but I also have to give him credit to come out and support Grant with only meeting him a few weeks earlier. (Maybe goes to show he's a poor judge of character? Lol!) 

As to the puter scrap, the last few months I keep passing on dead machines, I may think twice now.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;1478004 said:


> 'Larry' lives out your way. We'll pass the word along that you want to see him. He is actually a dump truck driver that was sent to one of our jobs a few weeks ago. Bit different, but I also have to give him credit to come out and support Grant with only meeting him a few weeks earlier. (Maybe goes to show he's a poor judge of character? Lol!)
> 
> As to the puter scrap, the last few months I keep passing on dead machines, I may think twice now.


He was also supporting some ladies pay for college too I think. Lol


----------



## CGM Inc.

One of our latest projects, a little tweaking and she's a beauty


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Looks nice. 
was the wall there before you started or did you do that also?


----------



## CGM Inc.

We had a cistern put in during construction, Sienna wall is also from us.
Did that last fall....


----------



## Triple L

Looks very familure to a pic I posted last year 

Guess your trying to learn from the best


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1478043 said:


> Looks very familure to a pic I posted last year
> 
> Guess your trying to learn from the best


....but size does still matter....


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1478044 said:


> ....but size does still matter....


We can all tell from the size of pump your running that you got that one all figured out already Thumbs Up


----------



## snowplowchick

Triple L;1478043 said:


> Looks very familure to a pic I posted last year
> 
> Guess your trying to learn from the best


Still grumpy eh?


----------



## Triple L

snowplowchick;1478049 said:


> Still grumpy eh?


And your still a b.... I see 

Glad I could sell that job for you Stefan


----------



## snowplowchick

Triple L;1478050 said:


> And your still a b.... I see
> 
> Glad I could sell that job for you Stefan


I always get a kick out of your inflated ego. : ) Cheers!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

If over-inflated egos make you laugh, consider me chris rock!!


----------



## Triple L

snowplowchick;1478087 said:


> I always get a kick out of your inflated ego. : ) Cheers!


LOL, keep telling yourself that... I always get a kick out of how you come on here and post like you know what's up meanwhile you've never met anyone in real life and don't understand their kinda crazy cause your up in your own little wawa land... I was totally joking with Stefan the whole time, it actually is a pretty decent water feature, if it wasn't I wouldn't have said anything... I'd say I'm pretty conservative compared to most people but I'm sure your an excellent judge of character over the internet...

I don't even post forever and then I post like 3 things and you guys jump all over me... Your comical


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Chad your like the champ. One min your good then snap you lose it. 

Where is wawa land ?


----------



## Triple L

Ask snowplowchick LOL, I'm not sure you can get there by car


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Snap! LOSE IT!! Flurry to the keyboard!!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Wow, that truck is fast!.......just like saying not enough water in a still photo:laughing:


----------



## Grassman09

Let me cut the Bull Shi here with my saw or scoop it up with my Dingo narrow track. lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1478093 said:


> Chad your like the champ. One min your good then snap you lose it.
> 
> Where is wawa land ?


It's the wayward side of lala land.......c'mon Dean it's on your GPS. It's called Waterloo.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Is that a 100 CC saw grassman?


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1478088 said:


> If over-inflated egos make you laugh, consider me chris rock!!


After seeing you at the school of dance I'd kind of consider you more of a Sally then anything. Never thought I'd see a guy blush when being man handled in stage. Lol


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol what can I say? French chicks do that to me!at least that student took your guys money, not mine!


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1478121 said:


> Is that a 100 CC saw grassman?


No its 73cc. I know its made by dolmar and they make good stuff apparently. They make the Whacker saws too. This is the Heavy Duty model. I used a buddy's  Stihl saw this week it had good amount of power behind it. Wont know til next week if I bought a winner or not. Are Target blades good?


----------



## Grassman09

How to fix a door hinge pin or bushings.. I think my friend said they make some fancy tool to hold the door. But a $70'000 skid steer works just as good.


----------



## grandview

Grassman09;1478127 said:


> How to fix a door hinge pin or bushings.. I think my friend said they make some fancy tool to hold the door. But a $70'000 skid steer works just as good.


Weld it and Bo and Luke Duke it!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

You could also take a page from the dukes' book and jump that off a cliff!...... Then buy a ford.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Tom is cutting grass in mississauga with my 650. The once a season cutting contract! Lol only one I have for grass.

We spotted cgm... But did he spot us???? Lol its like where's waldo: the equipment version!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the Dr told me I should ease up on coffee, so taking that advice I couldnt exactly buy another dodge coffee get'er. It was my 31st birthday the other day and I bought myself a little present.

Its not as big as those ones some of you other guys have but it fits well in my sandbox and garden and we got the size thing covered in other departments. wesport (yawn)


----------



## greywynd

Congrats and happy birthday!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

hey Chad I forgot that I had this but does this prove that its a girls truck? :laughing:
maybe thats why JD took the badges off? ... I said pardon? a girls truck? thats what I thought you said...

I have a feeling I might have to call Larry the cable guy for some back up as I feel a 
"flurry to the keyboard" comming


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Added a mulch kit and stripe to the mower I bought from schrader. Im new to the grass stuff but I like the difference it makes and no side discharge to worry about blowing everywhere. Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Finished off boarding a basic fence today. It was hot today


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Nice Stripes Dean! Like a pro already!


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1478167 said:


> hey Chad I forgot that I had this but does this prove that its a girls truck? :laughing:
> maybe thats why JD took the badges off? ... I said pardon? a girls truck? thats what I thought you said...
> 
> I have a feeling I might have to call Larry the cable guy for some back up as I feel a
> "flurry to the keyboard" comming


You dont have a blackberry thats fursure or you would know...

Levi's been driving my pickup around the last week... The other day when he left the shop he texted me, he drove 1 minute up the street and got 5 solid looks from hot chicks just driving up the street 

My bbm status Levi "pussi magnet works well on the new truck!" me - "ya thats a standard option" LOL



Congrats on the tractor Dean.... Very nice!!!


----------



## cet

Dean the tractor looks great. I used to have one just like it. 



I like the Denali sign, says $35,400 at the top and $72,000 at the bottom, a few options I guess.


----------



## cet

Dean I found this for you.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Dodg...4611132?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item460495683c


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1478165 said:


> the Dr told me I should ease up on coffee, so taking that advice I couldnt exactly buy another dodge coffee get'er. It was my 31st birthday the other day and I bought myself a little present.
> 
> Its not as big as those ones some of you other guys have but it fits well in my sandbox and garden and we got the size thing covered in other departments. wesport (yawn)


 my next machine will have a loader too


----------



## schrader

Nice looking tractor Dean, good luck with it.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1478179 said:


> Dean I found this for you.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Dodg...4611132?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item460495683c


.....not bad... but the color of the truck and plow


----------



## JD Dave

Nice tractor Dean. Love the pic of the Denali with cab lights. I can't believe someone would actually buy one without them.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1478185 said:


> Nice tractor Dean. Love the pic of the Denali with cab lights. I can't believe someone would actually buy one without them.


The chicks dont notice


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1478168 said:


> Added a mulch kit and stripe to the mower I bought from schrader. Im new to the grass stuff but I like the difference it makes and no side discharge to worry about blowing everywhere. Thumbs Up


I'm impressed Dean. Is that striper left over from Grants stag.......Thumbs Up


----------



## ff1221

My wifes crew cab doesn't have the roof lights, just doesn't look like a 3/4 ton without them, mind you neither one of our trucks has trailer mirrors, who the hell would order one without those, I bought what was available but never again without trailer mirrors. 

Congrats on the tractor Dean, I always buy them with the loader, you can never have too many loader tractors!Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Thanks guys

Cet I'm best buying your seconds cause the deals you find are crazy. Feel free to buy that truck. Spend it before your wife finds out its liquid. Lol

Markus that's my mrs at the autoshow GRR! She spends her time in the kitchen... Lol Shes a kitchen designer. We eat out alot 

JD we didn't play credit card roulette at lunch ? Next time


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha - I agree with the loader concept - there has not been a day this year that our loader has not been working - amazing how when you have it you use it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1478198 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Cet I'm best buying your seconds cause the deals you find are crazy. Feel free to buy that truck. Spend it before your wife finds out its liquid. Lol
> 
> Markus that's my mrs at the autoshow GRR! She spends her time in the kitchen... Lol Shes a kitchen designer. We eat out alot
> 
> JD we didn't play credit card roulette at lunch ? Next time


LOL I was doing a play on words about your striper (mower) not your wife.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1478201 said:


> LOL I was doing a play on words about your striper (mower) not your wife.


hahahhaha. Ok I believe you Don't you have like 3 mowers? Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1478202 said:


> hahahhaha. Ok I believe you Don't you have like 3 mowers? Lol


Quiet....she'll hear you!


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1478204 said:


> Quiet....she'll hear you!


The expenses for 1 are staggering, I'm sure I wouldn't want 3. I should have look into leasing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1478205 said:


> The expenses for 1 are staggering, I'm sure I wouldn't want 3. I should have look into leasing.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:..........


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;1478195 said:


> My wifes crew cab doesn't have the roof lights, just doesn't look like a 3/4 ton without them, mind you neither one of our trucks has trailer mirrors, who the hell would order one without those, I bought what was available but never again without trailer mirrors.
> 
> Congrats on the tractor Dean, I always buy them with the loader, you can never have too many loader tractors!Thumbs Up


I wonder if we could swap miirors. What colour are yours?


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1478198 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Cet I'm best buying your seconds cause the deals you find are crazy. Feel free to buy that truck. Spend it before your wife finds out its liquid. Lol
> 
> Markus that's my mrs at the autoshow GRR! She spends her time in the kitchen... Lol Shes a kitchen designer. We eat out alot
> 
> JD we didn't play credit card roulette at lunch ? Next time


I'll just let you pay next time. I dont want you to feel left out.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Jd - Your computer is workin it's magic right now. 
Hope today went ok for you.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1478215 said:


> Jd - Your computer is workin it's magic right now.
> Hope today went ok for you.


Everything went well. Surgery at 8am, home laying in bed before lunch. I got my gull bladder out for those who don't know. I must say all the staff at brampton hospital couldn't have been any nicer. Nice to see people so up beat and doing such a great job. Thanks for dealing with my computer problems.


----------



## Triple L

Glad to hear everything went good for you Dave!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Just thought I would post up my win from Grants stag. New tool set. It was a team win but I settled for the tools over the bottle of crown which spells disaster for me.
I thought it would be symbolic to place a bag of lug nuts in the drawer to represent Grant handing his nuts over to his soon to be wife. Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Larry the cable guys mom brought her computer in for a tuneup so I guess we are still friends


----------



## R.G.PEEL

See? Six degrees of seperation! Which boozehound on your team took the big bottle of whiskey?


----------



## greywynd

Guess! It may have been the cause of a gall bladder attack....


----------



## Mr.Markus

greywynd;1478234 said:


> Guess! It may have been the cause of a gall bladder attack....


You guys are on you're A game today:laughing: Glad everything went well for you Dave, hope you have a speedy recovery.

Was that my ticket you used Dean?....Damnit


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1478232 said:


> See? Six degrees of seperation! Which boozehound on your team took the big bottle of whiskey?


I got the big bottle. I think it broke Deans heart when he didn't win it in the. Twoonie toss. I don't think the whiskey and perks would be a good mix right now.


----------



## greywynd

Guess that mix would depend on who you ask! Hope the recovery is a speedy one for you Dave!

I think I screwed something in my knee yesterday. Seeing as we don't have any ice packs, and my wife refuses to buy frozen veggies, I guess I'll have to resort to using cold beer to keep the swelling down. The things we have to suffer thru!!


----------



## grandview

Think he will puss y out and not do the walk?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm hoping he walks out 10 ft and then throws the harness!


----------



## Grassman09

Just took delivery of a new loader today and some attachments.


----------



## cet

They work great.

I hope you don't do the property maintenance there.


----------



## grandview

After me made it over the wire ,the border guards should of denied entry and sent him back!


----------



## Mr.Markus

grandview;1478263 said:


> After me made it over the wire ,the border guards should of denied entry and sent him back!


It's Canada....what's a border guard?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Wonder how those work in the snow.


----------



## Triple L

What made you choose a Toro over all the other brands out there Grassman?

Boxer and Ramrod and Vermeer and Bobcat just to name a few...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Don't forget KVR! Lol. I think my first choice for the minis is obvious, but I'd say the dingo would be a close second. They seem to work well for the whole 4 hrs or so I have on one!

Wallenda is proof of the lengths ppl will go to to get out of NY!!! Grandview, the wire is probably still there, hurry over before they take it down! We offer free gall bladder surgery, tons of low blow jabs, and beer that has alcohol in it!!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Free low blow jabs eh? Is that why it says free bj s on the back of your truck. 

There is someone else selling those loaders and they call the
Challengers. Which I find funny cause
Doesn't cat make a challenger tractor. 

What's not fun is knocking over a pail of fluid film on the wash bay floor. Whoops


----------



## R.G.PEEL

One vowel difference in that sentence would cause a flood of immigration!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

And my tailgate doesn't say anything right now.... Greywynd made sure of that!!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1478272 said:


> What made you choose a Toro over all the other brands out there Grassman?
> 
> Boxer and Ramrod and Vermeer and Bobcat just to name a few...


.....buy 2 and get a hell of a deal...... along with a 25 HP Kubota diesel.


----------



## CGM Inc.

What a beauty :laughing:


----------



## snowplowchick

MIDTOWNPC;1478276 said:


> Free low blow jabs eh? Is that why it says free bj s on the back of your truck.
> 
> There is someone else selling those loaders and they call the
> Challengers. Which I find funny cause
> Doesn't cat make a challenger tractor.
> 
> What's not fun is knocking over a pail of fluid film on the wash bay floor. Whoops


Agco challenger tractors. Some have Cat motors.

At least FF smells good!


----------



## JD Dave

snowplowchick;1478282 said:


> Agco challenger tractors. Some have Cat motors.
> 
> At least FF smells good!


Cat sold the Challenger line to Agco. At least your floor won't rust now.


----------



## DeVries

CGM Inc.;1478281 said:


> What a beauty :laughing:


So you finally spotted her, thanks for the visual, I thought she (snowplow chick)was better looking than that


----------



## snowplowchick

DeVries;1478289 said:


> So you finally spotted her, thanks for the visual, I thought she (snowplow chick)was better looking than that


Wow. How'd you finally find me.


----------



## Mr.Markus

snowplowchick;1478296 said:


> Wow. How'd you finally find me.


You should shave the beard............


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1478300 said:


> You should shave the beard............


So what your saying is she was driving and Chad was on the back?


----------



## snowplowchick

JD Dave;1478303 said:


> So what your saying is she was driving and Chad was on the back?


You guys are a real comedy show. Really.


----------



## Mr.Markus

snowplowchick;1478304 said:


> You guys are a real comedy show. Really.


Wife's away.....We're here all night!!!


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1478306 said:


> Wife's away.....We're here all night!!!


I hope people don't actually take us seriously.


----------



## greywynd

Why not? I think Markus was very serious about being here all night!


----------



## snowplowchick

Lol. I just had a nice meal in Huntsville, hoped there were more jokes for dessert.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1478310 said:


> I hope people don't actually take us seriously.


C'mon it's been awhile since someone got really upset.....and BTW you're the one who said it looked like Snowplowchick and Chad.:whistling:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Pot Stirrer!

haha - always a laugh when I check out the forums.


----------



## Mr.Markus

snowplowchick;1478312 said:


> Lol. I just had a nice meal in Huntsville, hoped there were more jokes for dessert.


Did you buy ................or Chad?

(I been holding this one in for about an hour)


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1478272 said:


> What made you choose a Toro over all the other brands out there Grassman?
> 
> Boxer and Ramrod and Vermeer and Bobcat just to name a few...


Used them in the past. No bobcrap dealer in my area. I'm sure I can get parts from most of the deere dealers or battlefield or the Dutch guys in Dundas I got it from. I get a discount on rentals and even a free Toro shirt and oil filter. lol.



R.G.PEEL;1478273 said:


> Don't forget KVR! Lol. I think my first choice for the minis is obvious, but I'd say the dingo would be a close second. They seem to work well for the whole 4 hrs or so I have on one!


It digs okay but does not have the nut with the boom at full reach to dig up clay. Granted it has a 14" bucket on it and it was clay. Curl the bucket in and it does better.

the kubota is not bad on fuel it was close to 7hrs and it still had a quarter tank in it. We were running it hard today.

I've heard the bobcat brand tends to slip the tracks. Maybe Tom knows or did he sell his already?



CGM Inc.;1478279 said:


> .....buy 2 and get a hell of a deal...... along with a 25 HP Kubota diesel.


Lets hope so. Or a 42" or maybe the 48" Bucket free. Cant beat the Kubota engines in the small equipment.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lily woke me up at 3am in a panic that someone was in our apartment. There certainly was.... The superintendant and concierge mopping up an inch of water! Apparently the toilet was running for hours and overflowing while we slept. Most of our stuff was ok, except a few magazines on the floor, and a soaked laundry pile. but the floors (laminate) are toast and so is the condo below... Whoops.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Oh snap you lost your playboy magazine collection
That's gotta be worth some big coin 

Lol

Sucks!


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1478334 said:


> Lily woke me up at 3am in a panic that someone was in our apartment. There certainly was.... The superintendant and concierge mopping up an inch of water! Apparently the toilet was running for hours and overflowing while we slept. Most of our stuff was ok, except a few magazines on the floor, and a soaked laundry pile. but the floors (laminate) are toast and so is the condo below... Whoops.


Someone took a big dump.. What did you eat or she eat...

Nice one Dean. lol.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol my first thought exactly! But thank god the water in and out of the bowl was clear. The flap in the tank is messed up and continued running. It still shouldn't back up though, not quite sure what the deal was.


----------



## greywynd

Grant, sorry to hear about the Playboy's, but chances are they were needing a good washing anyway. 

For you grass guys, I have an Echo trimmer here, have been having carb issues with it the last few years, is it worth buying a carb for these things anymore, or just go get a new trimmer? Having a few acres, and the horses, we do all the fence lines etc, so when it's running well it gets a lot of use. Things have been getting a bit neglected in that sense the last few years due to the carb issues etc though. Looking for suggestions/options, and figure that you folks use and abuse these things more than anyone I know!


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1478323 said:


> Did you buy ................or Chad?
> 
> (I been holding this one in for about an hour)


I'm pretty sure Chad doesn't wear the pants in that relationship. So he didn't buy.


----------



## snowplowchick

JD Dave;1478343 said:


> I'm pretty sure Chad doesn't wear the pants in that relationship. So he didn't buy.


Such a vivid imagination.


----------



## Mr.Markus

greywynd;1478339 said:


> Grant, sorry to hear about the Playboy's, but chances are they were needing a good washing anyway.
> 
> For you grass guys, I have an Echo trimmer here, have been having carb issues with it the last few years, is it worth buying a carb for these things anymore, or just go get a new trimmer? Having a few acres, and the horses, we do all the fence lines etc, so when it's running well it gets a lot of use. Things have been getting a bit neglected in that sense the last few years due to the carb issues etc though. Looking for suggestions/options, and figure that you folks use and abuse these things more than anyone I know!


All my trimmers are echo. Not the stuff from home depot. Get the stuff from the dealer. SRM 280T. Spring sale last month was $439.

I find they start to show there age at about 800hrs and a carb swap doesn't help make it run like new. Trimming is choreful enough not to have to fight with a bogging machine. They are the best balanced machine in the business IMO


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1478346 said:


> All my trimmers are echo. Not the stuff from home depot. Get the stuff from the dealer. SRM 280T. Spring sale last month was $439.
> 
> I find they start to show there age at about 800hrs and a carb swap doesn't help make it run like new. Trimming is choreful enough not to have to fight with a bogging machine. They are the best balanced machine in the business IMO


Think carbs are 80-100$ for them....and u still have an old machine.


----------



## greywynd

I was into the local dealer a bit ago and he told me carbs are about that range. I'd have to look to see what model mine is, it is about ten years old, but I'd be surprised if it had 100 hours on it. I did get it at home depot at the time, it was the biggest straight shaft they had, I thought I wanted the option of running a brush blade but never have. Was kind of hoping I could find something around the $300 range though. May have to wait another week or two til I get some more $$ to go towards it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Now that is a strong machine and a talented operator!! check out the safety of the anouncer! In theory, the machine shouldn't fall, I think it may be better to assume it will and not stand below it


----------



## cet

greywynd;1478359 said:


> I was into the local dealer a bit ago and he told me carbs are about that range. I'd have to look to see what model mine is, it is about ten years old, but I'd be surprised if it had 100 hours on it. I did get it at home depot at the time, it was the biggest straight shaft they had, I thought I wanted the option of running a brush blade but never have. Was kind of hoping I could find something around the $300 range though. May have to wait another week or two til I get some more $$ to go towards it.


I have a few SRM230's from Home Depot. I have bought 2 carbs from ebay and they have worked great. I think they were $46.


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1478368 said:


> I have a few SRM230's from Home Depot. I have bought 2 carbs from ebay and they have worked great. I think they were $46.


I just bought 2 of those from Home Depot. $60 cheaper in the US but if you are going to declare them you only save $20 when you pay 8% tax in new york plus 13% at the border. 
There a way of not paying state tax?

The throttle on the 230 is better then the model below its smooth and does not stick like the others. My big still combi trimmer went down a few weeks ago, dirt in the carb im told possibly. The ethanol in today's fuels is no help either. Fuel line is toast in a hedge clipper. Carb is messed too.



R.G.PEEL;1478337 said:


> Lol my first thought exactly! But thank god the water in and out of the bowl was clear. The flap in the tank is messed up and continued running. It still shouldn't back up though, not quite sure what the deal was.


That would have been embarrassing.. Apartment owner will pay for the damages?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I assume his insurance will yes. I've been trying to reach him all day. Prob. Pretty expensive. Need all new floors here and the downstairs was like rain!


----------



## G.Landscape

R.G.PEEL;1478361 said:


> Now that is a strong machine and a talented operator!! check out the safety of the anouncer! In theory, the machine shouldn't fall, I think it may be better to assume it will and not stand below it


wow, pretty sweet, you could have have paid me to stand under that thing, my the time you knew something bad was happening it would be too late.


----------



## musclecarboy

Grassman09;1478324 said:


> I've heard the bobcat brand tends to slip the tracks. Maybe Tom knows or did he sell his already?


Hmm not sure what that means. You sell tools that make money?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

musclecarboy;1478379 said:


> Hmm not sure what that means. You sell tools that make money?


I do. Would you like to buy some. Lol
This new one I have prints the holograms nice. Hahaha. Ya right. 
Lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1478368 said:


> I have a few SRM230's from Home Depot. I have bought 2 carbs from ebay and they have worked great. I think they were $46.


I didn't picture you as a trimmer pusse....

There are 2 ponds in my Town that harbour weedeater and poolan trimmers in their murky depths. I decided in the late 80's I would never cheap out on trimmers again.


----------



## ff1221

JD Dave;1478212 said:


> I wonder if we could swap miirors. What colour are yours?


Straight Black, i have a set of the glossy plastic for them as well.

I have a nice Johnsered straight trimmer and a couple of the cheap Stihl bent shaft cause my wife really likes them, the one had carb issues so I took it to the local mennonite to have it repaired, told him if it was more than $80 than toss it and I'll get a new one. Damn thing runs like a top, and the bill was $79!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Heat Stress coming up this week! Going to be REAL hot!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

It sure is crazy the prices of things in the USA


----------



## grandview

MIDTOWNPC;1478431 said:


> It sure is crazy the prices of things in the USA


Going to say the same thing with the prices up there!


----------



## cet

grandview;1478453 said:


> Going to say the same thing with the prices up there!


Up here there crazy expensive and down there they are crazy cheap.


----------



## grandview

cet;1478454 said:


> Up here there crazy expensive and down there they are crazy cheap.


Says a Canadian


----------



## CGM Inc.

....even my printer is hot! First time I had that message on screen!


----------



## musclecarboy

.... And the sky has opened up in richmond hill.


----------



## snowplowchick

CGM Inc.;1478518 said:


> ....even my printer is hot! First time I had that message on screen!


No air conditioning? lol 


musclecarboy;1478526 said:


> .... And the sky has opened up in richmond hill.


Lucky you. This drought is going to be seriously bad this summer by the looks of it.


----------



## CGM Inc.

snowplowchick;1478533 said:


> No air conditioning? lol


Sure do! But printed my fuel fax refund....many pages.


----------



## DeVries

CGM Inc.;1478535 said:


> Sure do! But printed my fuel fax refund....many pages.


How long do you typically wait for the refund? I've sent my last one out in March and still have got nothing.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Anyone else goin to trade show at sima thurs afternoon

Grassman is drivin and I'm buying lunch or dinner

You need not worry the dodge is stayin home and the ford has roadside he says.


----------



## grandview

All day Thursday for me at sima


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Perhaps some olive garden or altons. I'm hungry already


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1478379 said:


> Hmm not sure what that means. You sell tools that make money?


I'll sell anything. Thought you had it up for sale? Guess not.



MIDTOWNPC;1478561 said:


> Anyone else goin to trade show at sima thurs afternoon
> 
> Grassman is drivin and I'm buying lunch or dinner
> 
> You need not worry the dodge is stayin home and the ford has roadside he says.


You forgot the air conditioned front seats seats. You can leave your kidney belt at home also.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1478542 said:


> How long do you typically wait for the refund? I've sent my last one out in March and still have got nothing.


Wow! 2-3 month maybe. Used to be a couple weeks.


----------



## JD Dave

Computer works great Dean, thanks a lot. Hope you had a good trip and din't blow a tire. LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

good to hear!

I leave the tire blowouts to Cet. I did just fine

for those wondering. I met Dave for breakfast and just as we are leaving he goes "you have a spare tire on board for the trailer right". I felt like saying. "you have a backup of all that data on your computer right". Lol. 

The whole trip all I see is rubber on the road. Lol


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Awfully hard to think snow when it's 32 and a humidex of 40. The guys say the breeze doesn't really make much difference - just hot air blowing. Sounds like a fairly normal state of affairs.


----------



## SHAWZER

someboby just turned off the light switch here, went down 8 degrees in 2 minutes! wild summer weather,does that mean wild winter weather?? i can only hope!


----------



## CGM Inc.

wind is picking up and getting darker, hope we get some rain! still at 33 degrees.


----------



## musclecarboy

Rain was very nice around here.... the lawns were looking like straw.


----------



## greywynd

A stretch of highway 7 west of Brooklin was interesting to see, Two lanes wide of gravel base for the new widening looked like a river going down the hill, I think there will be some material needing replaced on that!!


----------



## goel

Mini blitz by the OPP on hwy 6 today. Had a crew stopped at campbellville road to check chains, straps and paperwork. 2 minutes later, have a good day.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Good time at the show yesterday. I am going to admit I was quite impressed with the ride in grassmans ford. Met some guys at the show and looked at alot of the new stuff I really like those boss pushers and the saltdogg tailgate salter. It took me forever to get home from the carpool. Express lanes were closed last night in east 401 and it added an hour to my drive. Then I couldn't sleep cause all I could think about was an overweight a300 bobcat with a boss 10ft pusher and saltdogg tailgate salter plowing


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1478742 said:


> Good time at the show yesterday. I am going to admit I was quite impressed with the ride in grassmans ford. Met some guys at the show and looked at alot of the new stuff I really like those boss pushers and the saltdogg tailgate salter. It took me forever to get home from the carpool. Express lanes were closed last night in east 401 and it added an hour to my drive. Then I couldn't sleep cause all I could think about was an overweight a300 bobcat with a boss 10ft pusher and saltdogg tailgate salter plowing


I bet I was home in Kitchener, before you guys even got to Milton, and you crossed the border first... Even Jon said what's everyone talking about Chad drives like a grandma LOL

Goodtimes guys! And thanks Scott


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Picked this up the other day. Shes a beauty. Bobcat A300. Its selectable skid steer or all wheel steer mode. 81hp turbo, 2 speed and about 8600lbs with 650 hours.
Bought it in Michigan about 3 hours after it was posted. Going to take me a little bit to get use to the controlls and I am use to H pattern but it sure does move. I think I am going to run the soliddeal tires on it as I do have alot of work in the bush at my house to do. I was really excited at the show about the normand blowers, the boss pushers and the girl that asked me if I wanted to go for a jacuzzi but then handed me a beer bottle cooler. :laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1478745 said:


> Picked this up the other day. Shes a beauty. Bobcat A300. Its selectable skid steer or all wheel steer mode. 81hp turbo, 2 speed and about 8600lbs with 650 hours.
> Bought it in Michigan about 3 hours after it was posted. Going to take me a little bit to get use to the controlls and I am use to H pattern but it sure does move. I think I am going to run the soliddeal tires on it as I do have alot of work in the bush at my house to do. I was really excited at the show about the normand blowers, the boss pushers and the girl that asked me if I wanted to go for a jacuzzi but then handed me a beer bottle cooler. :laughing:


Better get an A licence if you want to trailer. I take the bucket off on our 325 if it goes on the trailer. just shy of 4000 kg.


----------



## schrader

Nice Skiddy Dean, your buying more toys than anyone else. A licence is next on my to do list, keep putting it off but I need to get around to it this summer. Nice change in the air today, much better for working, I don't mind the heat but it was starting to wear on everyone.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Does grandma normally almost drive off 3 ft curb lined embankments. Hahahha. Hello onstar can we get some Goodyear 20s delivered to buffalo and a new front skid plate


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I only trailered it home. From there it's all driving it
In town. I drove it to the house today and back just to see how it
Runs.


----------



## schrader

What size jd tractor was that you bought, I'm looking at a little 4720, if a contract comes my way.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I bought Cets 5083e. I like the 5000 series size because I plow small places. From what I hear the small tractors are almost as much as these ones.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1478757 said:


> Does grandma normally almost drive off 3 ft curb lined embankments. Hahahha. Hello onstar can we get some Goodyear 20s delivered to buffalo and a new front skid plate


Everytime I do something like that I always say "Its got the Z71 off road package... Don't worry about it" LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1478761 said:


> I bought Cets 5083e. I like the 5000 series size because I plow small places. From what I hear the small tractors are almost as much as these ones.


Difference between a 5 and 6 series isn't much either. I had one priced out before I got the 6430 and decided it isn't much of a difference and went with a 6 series.


----------



## schrader

Really why did Chris sell the tractor after just one year, did you get the snow wing to? If so you will love it.I like my 5085,when its parked beside the 6430 its not much smaller but it turns a lot tighter and fits in the small lots better.


----------



## JD Dave

Nice skid Dean. My wifes reading 50 Shads of Grey so if I'm not around for a few weeks you guys will know why.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Anyone want to bully me and put it on utube. I could use 500k in donations 
What a crazy story


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha - crazy eh? People like to feel apart of something special apparently. Crazy shyt.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1478757 said:


> Does grandma normally almost drive off 3 ft curb lined embankments. Hahahha. Hello onstar can we get some Goodyear 20s delivered to buffalo and a new front skid plate


I think his are 19" mine are 21". Thx for dinner and taking care of the tolls Dean. Glad you enjoyed the ride in the Ford. Too bad there was no jacuzzi with the Asian chic.


----------



## cet

schrader;1478767 said:


> Really why did Chris sell the tractor after just one year, did you get the snow wing to? If so you will love it.I like my 5085,when its parked beside the 6430 its not much smaller but it turns a lot tighter and fits in the small lots better.


Running a tractor didn't work for me. I think you need to leave it on site and at most do 2 sites with it. A better operator might have made a difference but my guy only accomplished as much as a pickup would have done. Plowing schools you can put the snow all around the outside and not everything in 1 corner, that might be a big factor too.

My 5 was a lot cheaper then a 6, maybe 1/2 price.


----------



## schrader

Makes sense to me, got to agree on the pricing, I found a big diff between the 6 and 5 series. Your up early, off for another round of golf?


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1478802 said:


> Running a tractor didn't work for me. I think you need to leave it on site and at most do 2 sites with it. A better operator might have made a difference but my guy only accomplished as much as a pickup would have done. Plowing schools you can put the snow all around the outside and not everything in 1 corner, that might be a big factor too.
> 
> My 5 was a lot cheaper then a 6, maybe 1/2 price.


I totally understand why the tractor didn't work for you, with the way your accounts are but there is no way a pickup should be able to touch a 9-14 with the right operator. I also think your dealer really wanted to unload that 5 series and gave you a great deal. Either way you still made out well and so did Dean. Now that you have some extra money I'd put some new tires on that float oif yours.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1478791 said:


> I think his are 19" mine are 21". Thx for dinner and taking care of the tolls Dean. Glad you enjoyed the ride in the Ford. Too bad there was no jacuzzi with the Asian chic.


I say they are both 20's


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ya Cet got such a deal and things have changed in prices 
This tractor is also an e series. The m like shrader has is more
and has a nicer cab and more features. This being my first tractor I was very happy with the deal. I'm thinking I should put some weight on the back or the tractor. Maybe fill a barrel or something to help? 

In the last two years tractor have gone up. Cets tractor was $12k more after 1 year. Emissions changes and more "standard options". 

Just think JD when where were going to tow chads truck at the stag he could have made a half mill off the video. Hahha. Then He could have bought cab lights


----------



## JD Dave

Dean don't give the gag away I still might get a chance to use it.


----------



## cet

schrader;1478805 said:


> Makes sense to me, got to agree on the pricing, I found a big diff between the 6 and 5 series. Your up early, off for another round of golf?


Another round of golf is correct. 

Don't really need the trailer right now so the tires look good. The only thing I would trailer is the skid steer and I'm hoping someone steals it before I need it again.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the changes they just made in mortgages from 30 year to 25 year and the loan to value percentages should change a few things and I'd predict if rates go up a bit te demand for rentals will also go up. having an assumable mortgage could be a major selling point on a house in a few years. that really makes it hard for the first time home buyer to get into the biggest purchase of their life. 

Just reading up on last weeks news


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1478833 said:


> the changes they just made in mortgages from 30 year to 25 year and the loan to value percentages should change a few things and I'd predict if rates go up a bit te demand for rentals will also go up. having an assumable mortgage could be a major selling point on a house in a few years. that really makes it hard for the first time home buyer to get into the biggest purchase of their life.
> 
> Just reading up on last weeks news


I agree it is will be harder. When I bought my first home it was 25% down and 10% interest. This generation is to used to borrowing money. You can buy just about anything and delay the payment for a year. Every store has their own credit cards. You have to wait for things in life. I'm not saying it won't be hard but not impossible.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Your exactly right. 
I just think people should be able to get into houses and they should do something about credit cards. Then again I like collecting rent.


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1478843 said:


> Your exactly right.
> I just think people should be able to get into houses and they should do something about credit cards. Then again I like collecting rent.


I think credit is given to anyone that can fill in an app. Less than 2 years after getting my first TD visa I already had a platinum visa with a $5k limit. That's too easy IMO. I know friends without jobs that have the same card too


----------



## Alpha Property

Canadian tire master card is the worst I think, they have me up to a $12 000 limit at 24 years old and self employed with a ****** credit rating


----------



## adamhumberview

Hey guys.. been a long time for me.. its been a crazy busy season for us so far.

I made a few good purchases in the "off season". Most recently I just picked up a 2000 Case 621CXT wheel loader. Got a smokin deal from the insurance company. Was in a cab fire. The actually cab is salvagable. Basically need to repair everything on the inside and windows, couple hoses and were good to go.

Do any of you know of any heavy equipment salvage companies? I have been looking all over the net, but im having a hell of a time.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Dean, nice new machine! That's a string of good buys for you this year. Congrats.

Adam, the glass I would just buy from case. My buddy recently had case dozer vandlized by kids. The entire cab's glass was only 2200 right from the dealer. Hoses: there's a really good hydraulics place just up the road from the "dance school" we attended while you were way. I have to meet up with you one day this week, I'll get you the phone #s for both places.


----------



## greywynd

Grant, it's past your bedtime! 

As far as 'salvage' goes, there's really only a couple places in Ontario that I know of, and they're more agricultural. Lindsay used tractor parts, and one in St. Mary's (Fawcett's I think?). When I was looking for stuff a couple years ago, I did find some just south of the border, can't recall names, but I think either NY state or Pa had salvage yards. 

Being a 2000, and a loader, finding a good used cab will be tough. Most of those machines that age will still be in service, those that have been scrapped would be due to major issues such as fire or rollovers. 

Also try calling different dealers in different areas, sometimes the parts guys might know of a private machine being parted out. (Some large companies that have several of the same model will sometimes salvage parts to keep the others going.)


----------



## CGM Inc.

Alpha Property;1478845 said:


> Canadian tire master card is the worst I think, they have me up to a $12 000 limit at 24 years old and self employed with a ****** credit rating


To get personal money is way easier than for the biz. I asked to up my Card for the business from 5000$.....Sir can you sent statements in? I said no and thankfully declined. On the personal card they sent me a friendly not every year to increase the limit by many thousands.
Banks want you to borrow on the CC and default on payments, how they make money IMO.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Bankers make me go crazy. Who cares why I need a draft just get one. Withdrawal yes I like to do many. Limits get lost. Holds? Do you think I would take a cheque from someone I thought was going to bounce it. freezing an account for multiple deposits... Oh heavens stop the it must be someone depositing money into my account. Make sure we are not fundig terrorism on wait the so little that's in that account. 
leave a message I'm in the office today from 9 to 4 but currently jnavavailable thank you for callin I will return your call in the next decade if it's important please call telephone banking thanks beep. Mailbox is full. My first visa was at 17 years old. I had to post up $1000 to get a $1000 visa. So I could buy parts online for the store. That $1000 was registered in a gic. Last year they finally gave it back to me. It's earned $171 in about 13 years. I could go on for pages. I sometimes think. What would trump do....


----------



## greywynd

Just going to bite my tongue on bankers, banks etc. I group them right in there with the slimy used car salesman and bottom feeding lawyers. 

On a positive note, decided this morning to give the carb one more try on the Echo trimmer. Took it apart, cleaned it all, put it back together. Before trying it, thought I'd do some research, and found an awesome link on how to adjust the carb. Followed their method, and it's like new again! I'll post up a link later. On the second tank of gas already, and now have junior out running it.


----------



## greywynd

Here's the link for the carb info I found. http://www.zamacarb.com/images/techsupport/DisassemblyC1U.pdf


----------



## JD Dave

Funny I love RBC. My account manager is really good and all the people go out of there way to do anything I want. I don't exactly like the fees but I feel most are fair.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1478895 said:


> Funny I love RBC. My account manager is really good and all the people go out of there way to do anything I want. I don't exactly like the fees but I feel most are fair.


I hate RBC.....next thing to change.....:realmad:


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1478895 said:


> Funny I love RBC. My account manager is really good and all the people go out of there way to do anything I want. I don't exactly like the fees but I feel most are fair.


I used to fret over the fees and wince and complain.....turns out it's the cheapest bill my business pays.
On another note.... My sister was just interviewed on the CBC Queens plate coverage, small town girl on T.V. If I find a link I'll post it.


----------



## Triple L

Very Nice skid steer Dean!!!! I like


----------



## Alpha Property

I'm still in the process of leaving RBC and switching to Meridian for everything, so far I have found them to be pritty good. I have also found that more and more of the checks comming in from customers are issued by meridian


----------



## JD Dave

RBC has a great Agriculture Centre in Guelp and that's where my account mananger is and if you want to borrow money he actually comes out to your house. I was with Scotia Bank before and it was a night mare. It's nice dealing with people that are farm oriented.


----------



## musclecarboy

Alpha Property;1478921 said:



> I'm still in the process of leaving RBC and switching to Meridian for everything, so far I have found them to be pritty good. I have also found that more and more of the checks comming in from customers are issued by meridian


My family has switched to meridian, apparently they're great. I've been with TD for a while and have quite a few friends that work there, so no complaints. I agree bank fees are out of control but not much you can do


----------



## goel

I have been with Meridian before the merger of Niagara and Hepco. Used a few different branches because we lived in different area's we have been members so long. Not a number, last week I forgot my wallet, walked into my branch (Guelph because thier are not any closer) and asked to make a withdrawal and for a new debit card. They asked personal or business Steve. Now we also have a personal TD just for email money transfers and not being able to use meridian debit cards everywhere in the USA. Both those issues are supposed to be resolved soon.


----------



## GMC Driver

Try these guys for those Case parts:

http://www.sewlparts.com

I used them last year and was very satisfied - they had parts I couldn't seem to find anywhere else.


----------



## ff1221

We left TD because our rep was a bad and went with Scotia, worst move I ever made it's been a nightmare ever since, and it figures the guy we had problems with at TD left 2 weeks after we did. Maybe I should try Meridean.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Little DINGO is a wonderful tool 
Off to get the dump trailer....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

When Grassman and I were at the show we kept sayin. Oh look it's galvanized cgm would like that. 
Horst now has a galvanized pto salter.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

With the banking, fees are inevitbale and relatively small compared to what borrowing power allows us all to do. 

As for which is better I think it comes down to the people working in the individual branches. We're with CIBC for the business because my father's construction company has always been with them out of the bobcaygeon branch. Its such a small town/branch without many businesses so they're very personal to deal with. They don't give us any hassle at all.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1478979 said:


> When Grassman and I were at the show we kept sayin. Oh look it's galvanized cgm would like that.
> Horst now has a galvanized pto salter.


..........


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nice. Really like the ramps.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Galvanizing is worth the money. I'd like to upgrade my dump trailer to a gooseneck with a 12" I beam frame and 12k tandem duals. That's on the long term wish list though. There's a lot of gadgets I can't afford yet in line ahead of it!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Right now its for construction but I could see to have a VAC on there for spring and fall as a second VAC unit. Also disposal instead of having bins at the shop. Could already use a second one


----------



## schrader

Nice trailer, well the John deere 4720 that I found on Kijiji so turned out to be fraud, keep on hunting.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I hate that. At first that what I thought my a300 was going to be. Turns out they were legit.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Trailer drool....

I have to allow extra time to go to the bank. It's always...."So...How's your mom doing? How many kids does your sister have now....and your brother???" Small towns..........


----------



## DeVries

CGM Inc.;1478988 said:


> ..........


least you could have done is stopped by and said hi...............


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1479029 said:


> least you could have done is stopped by and said hi...............


Not to many people want to see me or invite me :laughing:
Didn't even come to mind! Next time around.
Had a stressful day, must be a Monday thing!


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1478994 said:


> Right now its for construction but I could see to have a VAC on there for spring and fall as a second VAC unit. Also disposal instead of having bins at the shop. Could already use a second one


Crude but works. 









Have almost 40 hours on mine. Hauling interlocking stone with it today. I LLL styles loaded the bucket and even with lil Christine on the back of it, it didn't tip. They need to make some sort of deflector for when running the mini x attachment. The heat that blasts at you when siting in the chair is un real esp when its 45 out and you are in full sun.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Grassman, not trying to harsh on your new toy, I love it for moving dirt and material in tight areas. For trenching though, I'm really not a fan of backhoe attachments. Even the larger ones that mount on skidsteers. They beat hand digging for sure, but I find it more profittable to rent a miniex to realize the productivity increase. The backhoe attachments are nice for small holes here and there, but if we have any significant amount of dirt to move in a tight spot its mini all the way. I've worked out some pretty good pricing with the rentals and the bobcat dealer. Just my .02


----------



## CGM Inc.

I don't think anyone can argue your point here.
But being small or smaller versatility of equipment becomes a factor.
I get great rental rates too but I rather load at the shop and have it vs. waiting on 
delivery or spent time for picking up and dropping off rental machines.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Argue. No one argues on plowsite 
We all get along. 

Viva las Vegas... Or is it viva lost wages ?


----------



## adamhumberview

GMC Driver;1478968 said:


> Try these guys for those Case parts:
> 
> http://www.sewlparts.com
> 
> I used them last year and was very satisfied - they had parts I couldn't seem to find anywhere else.


thanks for the link.. just emailed them.. they may have exactly what im looking for.. just waiting for him to get back.. you just may have saved my a$$


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1479139 said:


> Grassman, not trying to harsh on your new toy, I love it for moving dirt and material in tight areas. For trenching though, I'm really not a fan of backhoe attachments. Even the larger ones that mount on skidsteers. They beat hand digging for sure, but I find it more profittable to rent a miniex to realize the productivity increase. The backhoe attachments are nice for small holes here and there, but if we have any significant amount of dirt to move in a tight spot its mini all the way. I've worked out some pretty good pricing with the rentals and the bobcat dealer. Just my .02


I had that attachment free for a week. Cant beat that price. I had plans to rent a mini x from battlefield but would have had to pay $100+ and only have it for a 8hr day or something plus it would have to be picked up at 7 and be back next morn or before 6pm same day.

If I had a more serious need I would have gone rental like you suggest. What is the smallest bobcat brand? 40"? There are not too many small mini mini xs around at the rental shops. This attachment fits into a 36" gate not many mini xs in that size around.

$400 for the week. How much for a mini x for a week from Hertz in Etob there?


----------



## greywynd

Mini ex here in my yard is 38", with the gate and hinges removed, it will squeeze through most gates, and dig 7-8' deep. If a difference of 1-200 on a rental price of a job makes that big of a difference, I do have to kind of wonder about the pricing on a job. 

I will agree owning versus renting is a great difference in convenience. 

The difference in production and versatility between an excavator and backhoe type unit is huge though too. Every now and then I end up running a backhoe again, and it always reminds me of how awkward and clumsy they really are. 

I do hope these machines work well for you guys, and hey, every application is different.


----------



## musclecarboy

Grassman09;1479211 said:


> I had that attachment free for a week. Cant beat that price. I had plans to rent a mini x from battlefield but would have had to pay $100+ and only have it for a 8hr day or something plus it would have to be picked up at 7 and be back next morn or before 6pm same day.
> 
> If I had a more serious need I would have gone rental like you suggest. What is the smallest bobcat brand? 40"? There are not too many small mini mini xs around at the rental shops. This attachment fits into a 36" gate not many mini xs in that size around.
> 
> $400 for the week. How much for a mini x for a week from Hertz in Etob there?


Not that I have experience on either, but I could see the range of how far it swings and having to move the machine being 2 killers of production with the attachment. Free is always good, so it was a great way to test drive the thing. You couldnt just use the loader bucket to dig that? I only looked at the pics on my phone so I can't exactly tell how wide and deep you're going.


----------



## Grassman09

greywynd;1479214 said:


> Mini ex here in my yard is 38", with the gate and hinges removed, it will squeeze through most gates, and dig 7-8' deep. If a difference of 1-200 on a rental price of a job makes that big of a difference, I do have to kind of wonder about the pricing on a job.
> 
> I will agree owning versus renting is a great difference in convenience.
> 
> The difference in production and versatility between an excavator and backhoe type unit is huge though too. Every now and then I end up running a backhoe again, and it always reminds me of how awkward and clumsy they really are.
> 
> I do hope these machines work well for you guys, and hey, every application is different.


Well I don't know how you can widen a 36" gate to 38" most fences are crap and you do not want to be taking sections out only to have to repair the rest of the fence.

Some of us do not have the luxury of big gravy jobs or just get jobs handed to us and told to do them. The jobs you and grant do are totally different from what I do and possibly others.I am probably cheaper then you guys but I'm not the cheapest guy out there I know that. There is always someone cheaper. Wish I had the luxury to turn down some of them cheaper jobs. $100 to $200 out of my pocket on a possibly tight job is not something I really want to incur. I'm sure if you could put 100 to 200 in your pocket vs someone else you would?

Would I buy the attachment no probably not. would I drive to dundas to rent it no probably not. I will call you and Grant to do it for $150 or $200 Thumbs Up



musclecarboy;1479215 said:


> Not that I have experience on either, but I could see the range of how far it swings and having to move the machine being 2 killers of production with the attachment. Free is always good, so it was a great way to test drive the thing. You couldnt just use the loader bucket to dig that? I only looked at the pics on my phone so I can't exactly tell how wide and deep you're going.


Maybe but all the river stone would have come up with it also. Maybe u missed the free free to try section? Think that area was 2' wide and bucket is 3'. It does not swing 360 but does 180 which worked out fine. You have to move it every 4' but there was 3 of us on the job 1 on machine 2 wheelbarrow so not like it was such a huge inconvenience of time being wasted. 1 person was standing around waiting anyhow. Guess I need two powered wheelbarrows now. I also had to dig up along side of a raised deck to prep a base to install 6x6's as well as beside a foundation.


----------



## Grassman09

Duno how people let there yards get like this. Doing the house adjacent to this one his grass was 3' tall in the back had to knock it down with the trimmer. Should have sold him a new fence so I could have used a 38" mini x in the backyard. 

Before and during


----------



## greywynd

Most chain link gates measure 36", opening width is around 39-40" between posts is what I was referring to. Wood it's a different scenario in every case as they are often custom built, and have stops etc coming into the opening. 

I didn't say that keeping costs in check is a bad thing, I said that the difference of $100 in pricing makes me wonder. Sure, if it's a $100 dollar job, and it will cost an extra $100, then there's an issue, but on a job that small, a minimum fee, or a couple of those same labourers with hand tools should be able to do the same work for a similar price. 

BTW, for the record, since I started working with Grant on a lot of jobs the last year or so was about the same time as I found the forum, most of you don't know my previous history. I've had my mini -ex ten years or so, and did a lot of it part time when I was still employed full time. Most of my work was jobs under $500, so I know exactly where and when to watch on tight costs and so on, especially for small jobs. It was also where I was really learning the basics of the business, and knowing now what I do, I would have made a lot better profit margin than I did on many of those jobs. Some of that would be through changed pricing and quoting, some on efficiency and productivity, some on knowing better ways to upsell. 

Every tool has it's uses, I have no real experience with the Dingo's themselves, but having seen a few of the MT's in use, I have always been rather impressed with what they are capable of. They are an awesome tool for a lot of small area work that a lot of you guys get into, no argument there. (Sorry Dean!!)

I do hope that they work well for both you guys, and that they are a great addition to your businesses. As to a free trial, definitely something to take advantage of, we all like free don't we? 

The patio looks pretty nice, but my knees are cringing with the thoughts of laying any interlocking right now!!!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Hey guys. Hope you are all having a great summer.

NIce machines guys. Here's a couple pics of two of our latest additions.(just after they were delivered)..the mini is going back for a thumb installation next week.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Grassman, settle down scooter. I don't really care if you dig with a soup spoon. I simply offered the advice that the money spent buying a backhoe attachment and digging inefficiently could be better spent on rentals or a micro mini (as small as 26" btw) I figured you were demoing it and was trying to offer advice (I do dig holes in tight access every day its kinda my thing). 

And cool your jets on the "jobs being handed to me", "gravy jobs" etc... We bust a$$ all season, get our jobs the same way everyone else does. We do tend to often have high priced clientelle, but that's because we do high end work so that's who is willing to pay. We work hard to build and keep our client base. Not sure where you picked up the impression that we're spoon fed or have an abundance of money that we burn through inefficiently. 

I dont want to join the argument about how your job could have been arranged with the same money and same people and been easier/more proffitable. It doesn't concern me and doesn't affect my bank account. Backoes never have and never will be as efficient as a similar size machines with turntables. That's fact not opinion. Do with it as you will, but leave me and what you think our company does out of it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Your welcome dean.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

No one has given me a reason to dig a hole yet 
When it comes to gravy I say extra sloppy

Wife almost killed me this am. We were early for our flight in buffalo so we stopped at the mall and got breakfast. I left her lights on and had to find someone to give us a boost. Nice that mall security has a boost pack. Looks like we have said good bye to te bad luck now. All good luck from here. Wonder if she would like a new battery for our anniversary

Being a dodge owner I'm
Use to asking for a boost. Tranny. Tow. Ride. Hahahaha


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I bet if you buy her an interstate, she'll let you buy a ford! Cheap out on a no name, and she'll be so mad your next christmas present will be another new dodge!


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1479251 said:


> Being a dodge owner I'm
> Use to asking for a boost. Tranny. Tow. Ride. Hahahaha


I killed both my batteries yesterday...and blamed my wife. She gave me a plug in cooler for my lunch and I left it pluged in on a 3 hr lawn, parked on the road with my whirlies on....ooopps! Luckily my zero turn was enough to jump it.


----------



## cet

So is it the heat making some of you so grumpy. You need some thicker skin.


----------



## grandview

cet;1479294 said:


> So is it the heat making some of you so grumpy. You need some thicker skin.


Loving life right now!


----------



## greywynd

Not at all! Looks like there will be some iron at my place this weekend, two excavator's, a dozer, and a loader. Going to be playing in the dirt! Best part is they'll be here doing work for me at no cost. Just remember guys, manure is valuable........


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1479283 said:


> I killed both my batteries yesterday...and blamed my wife. She gave me a plug in cooler for my lunch and I left it pluged in on a 3 hr lawn, parked on the road with my whirlies on....ooopps! Luckily my zero turn was enough to jump it.


Now on my old DODGE the cooler goes off with the ignition! Only runs if ignition is turned on.....I guess you had her going?


----------



## musclecarboy

CGM Inc.;1479303 said:


> Now on my old DODGE the cooler goes off with the ignition! Only runs if ignition is turned on.....I guess you had her going?


My Chev always has power to the lighter plug. Its good because I can charge a cell phone with the truck locked but I guess markus was working it a little harder than just a cell charger


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1479304 said:


> My Chev always has power to the lighter plug. Its good because I can charge a cell phone with the truck locked but I guess markus was working it a little harder than just a cell charger


haha! I *can* eat...........


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1479304 said:


> My Chev always has power to the lighter plug. Its good because I can charge a cell phone with the truck locked but I guess markus was working it a little harder than just a cell charger


All power get's cut after 20 mins on a Dodge, on the new one it"s programmable how long you want to keep them going.


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1479317 said:


> All power get's cut after 20 mins on a Dodge, on the new one it"s programmable how long you want to keep them going.


Is that the new warranty period.....?


----------



## grandview

Happy Canada Day!


----------



## ff1221

grandview;1479451 said:


> Happy Canada Day!


Hey Thanks, Happy Independence Day because I will likely forget on Wednesday!


----------



## cet

grandview;1479451 said:


> Happy Canada Day!


I bet there is some good pickings in the parking lot this weekend.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Happy CANADA DAY! After spending 5 hours waiting in the ER.
Somone didn't do his job protecting the QB.


----------



## grandview

cet;1479498 said:


> I bet there is some good pickings in the parking lot this weekend.


I'm thinking of starting a new fashion line,Canadian trash!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Oshawa beat you to it!!!


----------



## ff1221

Heat and humidity are rolling in hard this week with no end in sight, stay cool everyone, productivity is going for a $h!t this week.:crying:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

107 in Vegas today. Lots of fun and pics to upload. For Halloween this year I'm going to be one of those guys that hands out the hooker cards. Can't wait 

Flick flick flick. Hahaha. 
No luck at counting to 21. try harder tomorrow


----------



## CGM Inc.

......................2 different awesoms :laughing:


----------



## DeVries

In highschool I worked for a guy doing vacant lot cutting with a 1020 just like that just it was the proper colour, put many hours on that tractor and he still uses it.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1479629 said:


> In highschool I worked for a guy doing vacant lot cutting with a 1020 just like that just it was the proper colour, put many hours on that tractor and he still uses it.


I talked to a german farmer the other week, farming + 5000 hectares (12,500 acres)
all he runs are JD's. 1998-2004 are the best years as per him +10000 hours without a blink! Everything after 2004 nothing but trouble due to emission control. My Dingo has the specs for Europe in there too, needs a lot of extra stuff.
2 machines for 1000 Hectares is all it takes....tracked machines


----------



## CGM Inc.

...........just did that for a client!


----------



## Alpha Property

those are some super clean stripes for a 21


----------



## schrader

Haven't seen grass that green in a while, the heat sure is burning thing off this year Looks like its going to be a warm one this week, stay cool guys.


----------



## CGM Inc.

off the internet but it looks for sure fantastic!


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1479630 said:


> I talked to a german farmer the other week, farming + 5000 hectares (12,500 acres)
> all he runs are JD's. 1998-2004 are the best years as per him +10000 hours without a blink! Everything after 2004 nothing but trouble due to emission control. My Dingo has the specs for Europe in there too, needs a lot of extra stuff.
> 2 machines for 1000 Hectares is all it takes....tracked machines


And there no sence arguing with a German since they're always right. Glad your having fun in Vegas Dean.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1479709 said:


> And there no sence arguing with a German since they're always right. Glad your having fun in Vegas Dean.


......soon you drive a DODGE is what you are saying


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1479737 said:


> ......soon you drive a DODGE is what you are saying


Sure if that'll shut you up. LOL


----------



## DeVries

Someone needs to do a rain dance or something, this summer is starting like the one of 07 hot and dry. Corn accross the street is starting to wilt.


----------



## Mr.Markus

How the heck do I reach that...........!!!!!?

LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

sent a blond in a two piece in!


----------



## SHAWZER

make a raft out of beer cans???:laughing:


----------



## cet

Not the best place to wash your hat.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1479834 said:


> Not the best place to wash your hat.


105 today...I thought it was the perfect place....I think I'm gonna call Betz next week.


----------



## JD Dave

I just pictured Markus is a speedo,


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1479856 said:


> I just pictured Markus is a speedo,


And you liked it!


----------



## cet

Perfect summer for a pool.


----------



## schrader

Were getting soaked here, been raining since six this morning, should perk things up a bit.


----------



## musclecarboy

Good amount of rain here too. Hopefully it stops the morons that water their grass in the middle of the day


----------



## JD Dave

schrader;1479880 said:


> Were getting soaked here, been raining since six this morning, should perk things up a bit.


Happy for you but everything is staying north of us. We really need rain bad.


----------



## CGM Inc.

we got a sprinkle too, ground is dry again but still better than 0
Thundershowers all morning, might get some more.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Had a great trip. Snagged a picture of this for you guys... PinkJeep Tours. Tours of the Grand Canyon area on and off road. You guys know how I like pink 

There is a new farris wheel being built at the start of the strip across from Mandalay Bay where we stayed. Pretty crazy, as its going to be 550ft tall, and each pod can carry something like 32 people. It will also house the largest led display in the world on each side. 55000 sq ft of led display. It has yet to be named so now is your chance chad. It could be the TripleL Vegas Vue Wheel. payup check it out. http://skyvuelasvegas.com/

I was quite dissappointed when enterprise didnt have my economy car ready that we rented, but then presently surprised when they gave me a vette for a little more money.We took it to the grand canyon and hoover dam. I never went over the speed limit


----------



## G.Landscape

Well you almost had me fooled with the "PinkJeep Tours" but those are Dodges!!! haha


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hope you came out ahead Dean...

I found $50 doing town Blvds yesterday, actually ran over a new polymer bill and didn't hurt it.... amazing.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1479930 said:


> Hope you came out ahead Dean...
> 
> I found $50 doing town Blvds yesterday, actually ran over a new polymer bill and didn't hurt it.... amazing.


That's lucky finding a 50. My wife finds lots of hundreds, fifties and twenties when I leave my wallet sitting on the kitchen counter. Dean and my daughter would get a long good, she asked for a pink jeep for her birthday.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just picked up the parts to fix 3 "oops" moments that all happened seperately to our poor old chev. Got a new tailgate, bumper, and reese hitch for $550 all off of southern trucks with no rust.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1479936 said:


> Just picked up the parts to fix 3 "oops" moments that all happened seperately to our poor old chev. Got a new tailgate, bumper, and reese hitch for $550 all off of southern trucks with no rust.


That's four oops. The first oops was owning a Chevy 
Hahahha. Had to. Couldn't resist


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1479931 said:


> That's lucky finding a 50. My wife finds lots of hundreds, fifties and twenties when I leave my wallet sitting on the kitchen counter. Dean and my daughter would get a long good, she asked for a pink jeep for her birthday.


I wish I had a wallet like that. I sure wouldn't leave it laying around.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1479956 said:


> That's four oops. The first oops was owning a Chevy
> Hahahha. Had to. Couldn't resist


It's just Ford guys aren't smart enough to drive chevys.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1479971 said:


> I wish I had a wallet like that. I sure wouldn't leave it laying around.


Your wife has your credit card so she doesn't need your wallet.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1479936 said:


> Just picked up the parts to fix 3 "oops" moments that all happened seperately to our poor old chev. Got a new tailgate, bumper, and reese hitch for $550 all off of southern trucks with no rust.


Any "silver birch metallic" tailgates...?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1479973 said:


> It's just Ford guys aren't smart enough to drive chevys.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

TTC is looking for snow contractors.....no thanks!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Bad experience? My uncle Paul used to have a contract with TTC way back in the day hourly paid for clearing bus shelters and fire hydrants. That's where my father learned how to run a bobcat. The year the army came for cleanup ('96?) Uncle got a buddy to cover his route while he went and bought a new machine. Paid for itself in that year's snow. I assume its not that way anymore?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Don't like to work for the Government....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Did you get bit before once?


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1480048 said:


> Don't like to work for the Government....


How do you get around that............?lol

Just don't make them your whole book of business, in 1 year out the next.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1480050 said:


> Did you get bit before once?


I just don't like the lowest bid gets the job mentality!
Neige has a nice thread where he is the lowest bidder due to efficiency
but I'm not in such a position.
They look for a 5 year term on the contract. Told them out of my league.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Is the $$ right? 5 year contract would be awesome at the right dollar. You could equip specifically for the job and really hone efficiencies.


----------



## Alpha Property

so we got the contract to do some plant watering at the common areas of a new development here in thorold, twice a week I pump 2000 liters out of the pond and drive around and water the whole center median of the main entrance, 2 large flower beds and in front of the developers office. I think its one of my new favorite things to do as far as services we do. And I was lucky enough to find a good deal on my first restricted gun. I've had my licenses and been a member at an indoor pistol club since i was 14 and always shot my uncles guns. but now he winters in Florida and summers at his cottage just past perry sound so he's only around 2 months of the year. So its a used privately owned Glock 17 4th gen in 9mm. it came in the original case with 5 mags. I can't wait for my ATT to come in the mail now so I can take it to the club


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

this is a picture from a few weeks back. I was cleaning out an old barn that had fallen in at my place. the neighbors barn is still standing. I think they were turkey vultures that were circling me so I decided to call it a day.

attached a pic of the new mortgage rules. doesnt seem like much but for people trying to start out and buy, it will change things. demand for rentals will go up I think


----------



## GMC Driver

Steve,

You do the lawn there for Great Gulf too? I wondered who was doing their work - I'd be more interested in the grading and sodding end of things.

Saw you there the other day in Welland - the setup is looking good!

I've got to get my PAL - got my eye on a Maxxus...


----------



## Alpha Property

hey Dave, 
as best I can figure out is that Newport Landscaping (St. Cath, Beamsville Jordan area) has the contract to do all of the model homes for great gulf in Niagara and around Hamilton toronto way. I know they do the ones in the falls, I've seen them there. I have inquired already to my contact about the sod and simple flower beds at all of the new homes but it seams like quite the little club to have to break into with Great Gulf. I even have a really good friend thats pretty good friends with one of the son's of Eric Wiens Construction, and there locked up tight also.

If your going to take the time to go get your PAL, do it all in one shot even if you have no intention of using it all. Restricted, Non restricted, hunting, turkey. its all separate courses but easy to knock off if you do it all at the same time. and then you have it as long as you send them their money and a picture every 5 years


----------



## schrader

Anyone know a truck driver traning company that supplies a truck and trailer for the AR license? All the companies around here require you to bring your own truck and trailer for the test and I don't have anything heavy enough to qualify.


----------



## cet

schrader;1480139 said:


> Anyone know a truck driver traning company that supplies a truck and trailer for the AR license? All the companies around here require you to bring your own truck and trailer for the test and I don't have anything heavy enough to qualify.


Don't you just need a trailer loaded over 10k. Pull it with one of your trucks. I have a 22' float, I think that works.


----------



## SHAWZER

do you mean AZ license? if so,there was a company in owen sound with hyway tractor and 48 foot trailer.


----------



## cet

SHAWZER;1480151 said:


> do you mean AZ license? if so,there was a company in owen sound with hyway tractor and 48 foot trailer.


He means AR(restricted A). It allows you to tow a higher weight. No air brakes.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Has to be a truck/trailer combo licenced to pull the weight. They actually want it not loaded for the test. But chris is right, you just need a pickup and float as long as its registered heavy enough. Do you have a gooseneck hitch in your truck?


----------



## schrader

I just have a ball hitch, going to call MTO and find out exactly what I need. If I can use my now truck thats great, I thought the truck needed to be heavier than a 1 ton.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I can assure you the 1 ton is fine as long as you have registered it heavy enough to exceed the limitations of G licencing. I was asking about gooseneck because I have a couple floats you could use, but that's how they hitch. You can do it with a ball or pintle too.


----------



## Triple L

U can take a 2500hd with low registration and a empty dump trailer... They don't look at what your registered for, as long as you have the yellow sticker on both (it dosent even have to be current) you are good to go


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1480184 said:


> I can assure you the 1 ton is fine as long as you have registered it heavy enough to exceed the limitations of G licencing. I was asking about gooseneck because I have a couple floats you could use, but that's how they hitch. You can do it with a ball or pintle too.


I'm sure it doesn't have to exceed G licence for the truck, just the trailer.

Cory if you need a trailer my triaxle sits most days and is a pintle. I also have a hitch you can borrow if needed.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That behind a dually absolutely works for AR


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1480186 said:


> U can take a dodge 1500 with low registration and a empty pink dump trailer... They don't look at what your registered for, as long as you have the yellow sticker on both (it dosent even have to be current) you are good to go


. Fixed it for you. Hahha.


----------



## Triple L

The ministry dosent allow you to stop off at every gas station to fill up the hemi... So no, the dodge would result in an epic fail LOL just like their trucks


----------



## schrader

Thanks guys, got it all figured out now. I can take my F350 and borrow a buddy of mines 14,000lbs float for the test. Going to Barrie to write on Monday and book my road test after that. Looking forward to getting this done as I have been putting it off for way too long now.


----------



## SHAWZER

WOW,learn something new everyday!! Had my az for more than 30 years now,never even heard of a AR before.


----------



## musclecarboy

SHAWZER;1480220 said:


> WOW,learn something new everyday!! Had my az for more than 30 years now,never even heard of a AR before.


I'm pretty sure the AR is basically to prevent a guy with a 3/4 ton truck and 6 ton dump trailer from getting a license for a full highway tractor-trailer. It's good in a way, but also screws up guys with an AZ that have a tri axle and pup, which isn't good enough for the test.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Someone needs to buy that kubota in the onsale section cause I've spent all my allowance already


----------



## G.Landscape

Did anyone go to Brian's Auction today? I completely forgot about it. Did they have small trimmers/blowers?


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1480285 said:


> Someone needs to buy that kubota in the onsale section cause I've spent all my allowance already


I've had my eye on that also. Plus I have a line on a 344 loader with a 10-16 Horst I can buy but I need a salt truck. I wish my contracts were bid already so I knew where I stood.


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1480297 said:


> Did anyone go to Brian's Auction today? I completely forgot about it. Did they have small trimmers/blowers?


If your ever looking for trimmers I like flipping myn ever year or two... Make me an offer... I have a fs90R and fs130 that are both 10 months old... Not exactly auction prices but also far from auction equipment as well, they even get a few coats of wax put on them LOL


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1480303 said:


> If your ever looking for trimmers I like flipping myn ever year or two... Make me an offer... I have a fs90R and fs130 that are both 10 months old... Not exactly auction prices but also far from auction equipment as well, they even get a few coats of wax put on them LOL


Lol Wax?? You need to find better things to do with your time, haha. I was actually hoping to find some smaller serise ones for my neighbour and a small blower so I don't always need the backpack. I will keep you in mind next time I need a trimmer.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1480302 said:


> I've had my eye on that also. Plus I have a line on a 344 loader with a 10-16 Horst I can buy but I need a salt truck. I wish my contracts were bid already so I knew where I stood.


there is a 344 up here somewhere with something like 4000 hours on it for 35k if I remember

look around in Michigan things seem to be cheap there

I already know what I have this year as everything was multiyear or early renewal 
Groundsguys stared at me today with helpers in the truck so I waved and yelled Goodluck this winter. I'm looking for more

Your should buy the tractor so I can buy it from you next year


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

G.Landscape;1480305 said:


> Lol Wax?? You need to find better things to do with your time, haha. I was actually hoping to find some smaller serise ones for my neighbour and a small blower so I don't always need the backpack. I will keep you in mind next time I need a trimmer.


Chad spends most nights waxing... Something. Lmao


----------



## greywynd

Dean, tmi! Not to mention I don't want to know how you know....


----------



## cet

Something tells me we need a GTG really bad.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;1480313 said:


> Dean, tmi! Not to mention I don't want to know how you know....


I didn't know what tmi ment But too much info
To me tmi means. Taxes maintenance and insurance. Lol

But 
Grant told me


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1480314 said:


> Something tells me we need a GTG really bad.


Sounds good so want me to post directions to your shop. I'll bring the beer. I can get the blade then too

Thirsty !


----------



## cet

My shop would be fine. A mess but for you guys it would work. :laughing:


----------



## goel

Looking forward, but also not looking forward. 

Starting the move tomorrow to a new house and shop. Hard to find in our area with the needs and wants that we started with, it took a long time to find (almost a year) - and just happened to fall in our lap - friend of a friend was selling. 

Rural bungalow that needs some updating with a little space and privacy, no visable neighbors, just happens to have a shop thats a little smaller than i wanted but I dont have to build one (vehicle hoist included), enough parking and turn around for all the trucks and trailers.

Fun times around here.


----------



## RAZOR

I found this under some bags of soil. This thing was huge. Anybody know what kind of spider it is?


----------



## CGM Inc.

goel;1480320 said:


> Looking forward, but also not looking forward.
> 
> Starting the move tomorrow to a new house and shop. Hard to find in our area with the needs and wants that we started with, it took a long time to find (almost a year) - and just happened to fall in our lap - friend of a friend was selling.
> 
> Rural bungalow that needs some updating with a little space and privacy, no visable neighbors, just happens to have a shop thats a little smaller than i wanted but I dont have to build one (vehicle hoist included), enough parking and turn around for all the trucks and trailers.
> 
> Fun times around here.


Congrats....around here that makes you illegal  Landscapers are required to have an industrial zoning.


----------



## schrader

Shop space is crazy hard to find around here too, took me over a year to find mine and I am paying too much for it, but the location is great. We can operate under agriculture zoning here. Just looked at the forecast, seems mother nature has forgotten about this thing called rain, crazy dry this year.


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader;1480352 said:


> Shop space is crazy hard to find around here too, took me over a year to find mine and I am paying too much for it, but the location is great. We can operate under agriculture zoning here. Just looked at the forecast, seems mother nature has forgotten about this thing called rain, crazy dry this year.


Someone shoulda stepped on the spider.........isn't that supposed to make it rain?


----------



## DeVries

Yesterday TWN called for 10-20mm for Saturday, now there's nothing in the forecast. I had a charter booked on the lake to go fishing but if it had to get cancelled due to the rain I wouldn't have minded.

The corn around here is in tassel seems early to me.


----------



## CGM Inc.

schrader;1480352 said:


> Shop space is crazy hard to find around here too, took me over a year to find mine and I am paying too much for it, but the location is great. We can operate under agriculture zoning here. Just looked at the forecast, seems mother nature has forgotten about this thing called rain, crazy dry this year.


Around here the only loop-hold is to operate as a nursery or tree farm with a minimum of 10 acre property and 75% growing component on it. Even agricultural doesn't make it legal!
I have been searching for as little as 3 years and gave up on it. New place will have a 2500 sq. ft. accessory building on it for storage and maybe a truck or two in the winter.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Friday the 13th. 
Usually turns up a virus or two in the computer world


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1480305 said:


> Lol Wax?? You need to find better things to do with your time


Why wouldn't you? I take pride in my equipment! It makes my living why wouldn't I take care of it?
Most of my stuff is dinosaur but you'd never know it...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1480373 said:


> Why wouldn't you? I take pride in my equipment! It makes my living why wouldn't I take care of it?
> Most of my stuff is dinosaur but you'd never know it...


Dinasour and your 23. LOL


----------



## goel

CGM Inc.;1480362 said:


> Around here the only loop-hold is to operate as a nursery or tree farm with a minimum of 10 acre property and 75% growing component on it. Even agricultural doesn't make it legal!
> I have been searching for as little as 3 years and gave up on it. New place will have a 2500 sq. ft. accessory building on it for storage and maybe a truck or two in the winter.


There are a couple of ways it can be done in our area.

We also get to enjoy rural life but are close enought for the drive to our customers. Yes, it costs me fuel, salaries, etc but to me it is a small price to pay.


----------



## greywynd

Wasn't a good day to have the fan belt let go on the mini ex! Of course it happens with 20 or so minutes of work needing done before material comes in, so limped it out of the way and grab a shovel. One good thing is it's a standard V-belt, so have a new one already. Until I actually get to putting it on, I don't know if the rad has to come out or not though. Not a lot of room under the hood of this small stuff.


----------



## Mr.Markus

He's got the roar...lol.. I work mine into a graveyard. Then it's done. There's 14 trimmers in my shed. 3 run really well. 0 have seen wax but now I think I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Mr.Markus

greywynd;1480409 said:


> Wasn't a good day to have the fan belt let go on the mini ex! Of course it happens with 20 or so minutes of work needing done before material comes in, so limped it out of the way and grab a shovel. One good thing is it's a standard V-belt, so have a new one already. Until I actually get to putting it on, I don't know if the rad has to come out or not though. Not a lot of room under the hood of this small stuff.


I only got 12 acres cut today cause I blew a mower belt....first one ever. 2100hrs on this machine. Turns out my idler pulley lost a retainer ring and cut it in half. 2 trips for parts arrrgggg. I hate that.... Getting a nice rain storm now so the days not a total loss.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1480411 said:


> I only got 12 acres cut today cause I blew a mower belt....first one ever. 2100hrs on this machine. Turns out my idler pulley lost a retainer ring and cut it in half. 2 trips for parts arrrgggg. I hate that.... Getting a nice rain storm now so the days not a total loss.


Is it raining in Erin?


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1480412 said:


> Is it raining in Erin?


Very quick thunderstorm ...now it's moved off.


----------



## snowplowchick

Not raining in Port Dover! Awesome day. Wishing for rain though. This is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Couple drops in Milton.
Bonfire at the new place and first cut and clean-up.
Pond is slowly getting clear


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nice place Cedar.... we're under fire ban out here.....no outdoor fires even camp grounds.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Nice property. If you want the pond to go really clear, dredge it out with a large hoe. Then line the bank with limestone. It will go crystal clear.


----------



## schrader

That stiener brings back some memories, that was our first mower in the biz 22 years ago.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1480447 said:


> Nice property. If you want the pond to go really clear, dredge it out with a large hoe. Then line the bank with limestone. It will go crystal clear.


Don't want to dredge but might will some day. I've been told Limestone promotes algae growth and Granite is the way to go. Pond is spring fed and has to many nutrients in it.
Just cleaned it out 2 weeks now, should see in another 3-4 weeks how it goes. Trout is in there so water is good.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Looks like frenchy and her friends will be in the audience tonight instead of on stage. Bachelorette party tonight in Niagara.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1480462 said:


> Looks like frenchy and her friends will be in the audience tonight instead of on stage. Bachelorette party tonight in Niagara.


What meat swinging joint are they going to be at. LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1480469 said:


> What meat swinging joint are they going to be at. LOL


Why are you working the stage for some extra cash

Meat swinging joint. Hahahha.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

If its stocked, either aggregate runs the risk of affecting the ecosystem they're used to. Limestone acts as a natural filter. Granite will keep the banks nice and tidy but won't interact with the water at all. Best thing to keep the algae away is a bubbler. Algae likes stagnant still water. How stocked are your trout? Are they good eating?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm not sure. Are you familliar with the ones in that area? Lol

Dean.... There are certain things I wish I never read. Your last post is one of them. Lol


----------



## goel

Ftsnxdzje.


----------



## greywynd

goel;1480474 said:


> Ftsnxdzje.


Exactly my thoughts.

Btw, congrats on the new place, and my condolences on the actual move, I dread the next time I have to move.


----------



## goel

greywynd;1480476 said:


> Exactly my thoughts.
> 
> Btw, congrats on the new place, and my condolences on the actual move, I dread the next time I have to move.


Haha. Pocket post. But today is the start of the move so it's appropriate


----------



## SHAWZER

vegas strip show on tv,man from toronto there for the sima show,caught mooning while leaning over a cop car!! lucky,only got a ticket! His 15 minutes of fame. ha,ha.Show must be a few years old? Snow and ice show in vegas? What will they think of next.tymusic


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1480472 said:


> If its stocked, either aggregate runs the risk of affecting the ecosystem they're used to. Limestone acts as a natural filter. Granite will keep the banks nice and tidy but won't interact with the water at all. Best thing to keep the algae away is a bubbler. Algae likes stagnant still water. How stocked are your trout? Are they good eating?


Bubbler is in already, just put one in last week. Either Rainbow or Brook as far as I can see. Haven't caught one yet, also will put some more in for the BBQ.


----------



## DeVries

How about putting a few of these on the bbq? Lay the fillets on a piece of cedar and bbq for about 10 minutes.

Caught one that was almost 25lbs, not enough to win any money in the derby but it was a good day on the water anyway.


----------



## ff1221

DeVries;1480503 said:


> How about putting a few of these on the bbq? Lay the fillets on a piece of cedar and bbq for about 10 minutes.
> 
> Caught one that was almost 25lbs, not enough to win any money in the derby but it was a good day on the water anyway.


Nice Catch, what lake are you on?


----------



## DeVries

Lake Ontario. We leave from port Dalhousie and fish west from there in about 100' of water. It's amazing how many you mark on the finder all large fish too. Seems like the lake is in good shape.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

doing some work at the house today. My wife found a 1917 penny


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1480576 said:


> doing some work at the house today. My wife found a 1917 penny


....always busy!
And finally some rain!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

My wife's been working overtime making the front door pop. I think I'm gonna hire her to do planters at some of my sites. Must be a work at home weekend for everybody....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

we got about an hour of rain. Really not that much though. 
Looks good markus. 

JD what was the name of that show you told me about where the guy trades stuff.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

It looks really good Markus, looks like you guys have been busy. 

It certainly was a weekend of working. The fast upcoming wedding is going to be at my parents cottage in Bobcaygeon. The last 2 weekends and this one, we've been working on replacing some bad deckboards, painted the whole house, boathouse, deck, and garage. Painted some big cast iron flower urns, and cleaned up some brush too. 

Last night we realized how much being responsible sucks. Went to the only bar in town, there was the only cab in town parked out front, so my parents and I had a bunch of drinks. When we were ready to leave, the cab had gone on a far run and was going to be over an hour until it returned. We ended up leaving a perfectly good car parked on the main street and walking about 4 km home at 2 AM!! Sure beats an impaired charge, but not as fun as a cab ride!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Picture from a pool company we did two jobs with last year. Guess they use someone else now? Not sure what they try to do here but it almost looks like they try to skip a retainer?
Or just laying out the soldier course?


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1480589 said:


> we got about an hour of rain. Really not that much though.
> Looks good markus.
> 
> JD what was the name of that show you told me about where the guy trades stuff.


Barter Kings How much rain did you get Stefan?


----------



## cet

We got a lot of rain. It was coming down pretty hard at one time.

The corn at the shop is already over 6' tall.


----------



## musclecarboy

CGM Inc.;1480600 said:


> Picture from a pool company we did two jobs with last year. Guess they use someone else now? Not sure what they try to do here but it almost looks like they try to skip a retainer?
> Or just laying out the soldier course?


They're not doing a good job of either. Most likely just laying out the soldier course but I don't see why they would put both rows, only the inside one is needed to mark a curve. Even at that, there's far easier ways to get a smooth curve without all that work


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am very curious how they make that look ok, and how they retain... I have never seen anything like that... looks like shyt


----------



## Alpha Property

I went up to my aunt and uncles cottage just past perry sound on georgian bay, this was the only fish of the weekend. 10lbs and 28inches long. Its been a long time since we got anything up there worth keeping, and this was friday night, nothing saturday or sunday


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1480602 said:


> Barter Kings How much rain did you get Stefan?


I say maybe close to 10mm, can't say I'm good at guessing water. was raining pretty good for an hour and continued a little throughout the night.


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1480605 said:


> They're not doing a good job of either. Most likely just laying out the soldier course but I don't see why they would put both rows, only the inside one is needed to mark a curve. Even at that, there's far easier ways to get a smooth curve without all that work


We always lay the soldier course first and the pavers after. A lot of extra stone they lay and take out again. Maybe they post a finished picture on FB


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Pot is nicely stirred. 

We lay soldiers last if its curver. We overpave the field, pencil on the radius we want, and then walk the saw along it. Then lay the curved soldier. I find it saves a lot of time because you don't have to measure each piece and there is less room for error vs individual cuts.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Wish I knew what you guys were talking about


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1480645 said:


> Wish I knew what you guys were talking about


Be happy you don't lol


----------



## R.G.PEEL

MIDTOWNPC;1480645 said:


> Wish I knew what you guys were talking about


I would way rather know about collecting rent and finding sweetheart deals on kijiji! Lol


----------



## DeVries

Alpha Property;1480633 said:


> I went up to my aunt and uncles cottage just past perry sound on georgian bay, this was the only fish of the weekend. 10lbs and 28inches long. Its been a long time since we got anything up there worth keeping, and this was friday night, nothing saturday or sunday


Nice looking Pickrel. I'm doing a bay of Quinte trip this fall should be lots of those there.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1480652 said:


> I would way rather know about collecting rent and finding sweetheart deals on kijiji! Lol


I'm reading a book about McDonald's and how one of the guys parlayed his $1000 into billions worth of real estate

Right now for me it's about finding a cheaper mortgage rate on the plaza. One tenant wants more space and I want to build it 
the only questionable renter is this computer guy .


----------



## CGM Inc.

Just going through some pictures.....2 weeks between them!
Pretty shocking difference!
Water is getting clearer every day now


----------



## Mr.Markus

Weather fishing thread..... I don't let anybody take my picture but one of my friends snapped this one, I'd had enough wobbly pops that they put a lifejacket on me and after an hour of trying to untie a knot in my line I reeled it in and found this guy... the only catch of the weekend. They don't invite me anymore.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

MIDTOWNPC;1480687 said:


> I'm reading a book about McDonald's and how one of the guys parlayed his $1000 into billions worth of real estate
> 
> Right now for me it's about finding a cheaper mortgage rate on the plaza. One tenant wants more space and I want to build it
> the only questionable renter is this computer guy .


kick that guy out and give his space to the other tennant!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Really good pump on kijiji if anyone needs one. I snagged a great deal on a gas one in the spring or I would have snagged this. As this season turns out, we haven't had any issues of water when we're digging.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...-SUMP-PUMP-ASKING-ONLY-250-W0QQAdIdZ395190778


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Someone bring me up to speed here. What does a property manager do? how do they get paid? People are buying plazas and property in Cobourg. Some places that I plow and they are asking me to do more and more. The last guy I did a bunch of work for talked me up so much the new owner called me to meet him and he hasn't even closed the deal yet. I can handle more jobs like litter, cleaning, flowers, even repairs. It would let me employee a full timer which would be great.


----------



## grandview

Little hot in TO today?


----------



## DeVries

grandview;1480767 said:


> Little hot in TO today?


And dry, we need rain badly. Everything is as dry as a popcorn fart.

Where in Lewiston can I buy pails of fluid film. I'm going across tomorrow and need some.


----------



## Alpha Property

humber college offers a property manager's course....


----------



## grandview

DeVries;1480772 said:


> And dry, we need rain badly. Everything is as dry as a popcorn fart.
> 
> Where in Lewiston can I buy pails of fluid film. I'm going across tomorrow and need some.


try here ,call first

CNH - Niagara Frontier Equip Sls Inc

4060 Lake Ave
Lockport, NY 14094 
Tel: 716-822-3467


----------



## cet

grandview;1480776 said:


> try here ,call first
> 
> CNH - Niagara Frontier Equip Sls Inc
> 
> 4060 Lake Ave
> Lockport, NY 14094
> Tel: 716-822-3467


I'm sure if you move JD Dave's stuff out of the way you can find some in your garage.:laughing:


----------



## DeVries

grandview;1480776 said:
 

> try here ,call first
> 
> CNH - Niagara Frontier Equip Sls Inc
> 
> 4060 Lake Ave
> Lockport, NY 14094
> Tel: 716-822-3467


Thanks for the info.


----------



## grandview

cet;1480777 said:


> I'm sure if you move JD Dave's stuff out of the way you can find some in your garage.:laughing:


True,if he don't show up soon I'll be have a storage auction.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Alpha Property;1480773 said:


> humber college offers a property manager's course....


I don't want to take a course. I want to know what these guys are making. If its a percentage of the rents or what

I didn't do post secondary and I hardly showed up for grade 12 and OAC so I can't see me stepping back into a class room


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1480787 said:


> I don't want to take a course. I want to know what these guys are making. If its a percentage of the rents or what
> 
> I didn't do post secondary and I hardly showed up for grade 12 and OAC so I can't see me stepping back into a class room


On Townhouses it is a price per unit from what I know. 25.00$ and upwards I have been told. Pretty much the same we get for grass cutting! LOL!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

and what would one of those town homes rent or sell for?

My friend works 4% of the rent as an add on common cost


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1480792 said:


> and what would one of those town homes rent or sell for?
> 
> My friend works 4% of the rent as an add on common cost


I would say average we have is 200K-450K...couple at 800K-900K and some are well in the millions where we only plow the road and cut common gardens.


----------



## adamhumberview

hey guys.. im looking for another salter. id like to build another ford f-550 sized unit. so im looking for something along the lines of a 4-5 yard hopper.. if anyone knows of one for sale, id definetly be interested in it.


----------



## Triple L

adamhumberview;1480796 said:


> hey guys.. im looking for another salter. id like to build another ford f-550 sized unit. so im looking for something along the lines of a 4-5 yard hopper.. if anyone knows of one for sale, id definetly be interested in it.


What are the benefits of running a 550 size truck vs. the big boy trucks? I believe you have a couple bigger trucks, any reason for stepping back down?


----------



## grandview

Did not even hear of these.

2 Seattle men stopped at border for illegal candy

Published - Jul 17 2012 11:56PM EST

Associated Press

SEATTLE (AP) - Two Seattle men say they spent more than two hours in a detention center at the Canadian border after U.S. border agents discovered illegal chocolate eggs in their car.

Brandon Loo and Christopher Sweeney told KOMO-TV (http://is.gd/usuy85 ) they decided to bring home some treats for friends and family during a recent trip to Vancouver, British Columbia. They bought Kinder Eggs - chocolate eggs with a toy inside.

The two men say border guards searched their car and said the eggs are illegal in the United States because young children could choke on the small plastic toys. Importing them can lead to a potentially hefty fine.

Sweeney says the bust was a waste of his time and the agents' time. The men eventually got off with a warning.

A U.S. Customs and Border Protection spokesman declined to comment about the case Tuesday night.

The agency warned on its website around Easter that the treats can't be imported legally.

The agency says it seized more than 60,000 Kinder Eggs from travelers' baggage and international mail shipments in fiscal 2011.

___


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Have Kinder eggs. Will trade for fluid film


----------



## Mr.Markus

Chocolate...with a treat inside...from BC. That's enough to make any border agent take notice...no surprise there.:laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha - good business for kinder, wonder if they buy them back! haha


----------



## ff1221

Next time you cross the border take a look in the booths and they are full of small plastic toys!


----------



## adamhumberview

Triple L;1480800 said:


> What are the benefits of running a 550 size truck vs. the big boy trucks? I believe you have a couple bigger trucks, any reason for stepping back down?


well I sold my GMC Topkick. It was air brake and was a pain to find a licensed driver for it.

ive been running 2 snowex slide ins and my ford f-450.. i want to sell the 2 snowex slide ins and put 1 more f-550 - GMC 6500 sized unit.

I usually run 5 ton in my f-450.. its easy to carry, still a fair amount of material, and can put any operator in it. no dz bla bla.. we made our truck idiot proof to operator.. flip a switch, turn a knob and drive.. my little sister operated it this past winter on an emergency.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Had a workplace injury today. One of the guys got a stone chip in his eye while cutting. Took 5 minutes to get it out at the hospital, but it wouldn't flush out onsite.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Oh man. After that I hope it's 5:00 somewhere


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Today I decided to switch my bobcat from keyed to keyless. I switched the panels and it should have worked but the computer didn't accept it. So I put the keyed back in to take it to the dealer and it won't work either. So johns equipment is now here trying to get it working. I find it ironical that the computer beat me. Wish I had his laptop for an hour and I'd clone it and make my own cables. Something is up and he can't get it working. Glad it's July no snow yet


----------



## CGM Inc.

WISDOM! should be close to 300 years old


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Nah tough kid. When he was done I offered him the rest of the day off paid. Once it was out of his eye he wanted to go get the job done.

I bought the keyless console for our new S185 since we have it in the other ones. Console is Still sitting at the dealership. Mechanic said he'd walk me through it on the phone. I told him he can walk me through it while he puts it in next time its there!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

mine wouldn't take it. They took the keypad back to the shop to test it. Firmware upgrades on the machine and everything. 
But we for the Keyed one back in. Got my concrete cut. Rented a walk behind saw and that made me feel
Better then using a quick cut. used the a300 to lift out the 4x4 pads with ease. the people at Tim Hortons were not too happy with the dust I made


----------



## greywynd

Dust from a quikcut? Should see what some of our stone sites look like when we get 2 saws going. Used about 2.5 gallons of gas in the saws today actually. 

CGM, if that's a willow, i'll guess it at 50 years. It's about the same size as two we had in the neighbourhood at home, and they had been planted 50 years prior to when we took them down.


----------



## CGM Inc.

greywynd;1480984 said:


> CGM, if that's a willow, i'll guess it at 50 years. It's about the same size as two we had in the neighbourhood at home, and they had been planted 50 years prior to when we took them down.


NO WAY! Not certain which species a Willow falls into but the diameter is approx 45" so it will be at worst case 90 years old and at best 337.5 years. Would figure willow is on the slightly faster growing side still think 200-300 years.

The Tree Aging Formula

Begin by determining the tree species and taking a diameter measurement (or circumference measurement) using a tape measure at Diameter Breast Height or 4.5 feet above stump level. If you are using circumference, you will need to make this calculation to determine the tree diameter: Diameter = Circumference divided by 3.14 (pi)

Then calculate the age of the tree by multiplying the tree's diameter by its growth factor (see below): Diameter X Growth Factor = Approximate Tree Age. Let's use the hickory above to calculate age. A shagbark hickory's growth factor has been determined to be 7.5 and its diameter is 10 inches: 10 inch diameter X 7.5 growth factor = 75 years. Remember that the growth factors I provide are more accurate when taken for forest grown trees.

Growth Factors by Tree Species

Red Maple Species - 4.5 Growth Factor
Silver Maple Species - 3.0 Growth Factor
Sugar Maple Species - 5.0 Growth Factor
River Birch Species - 3.5 Growth Factor
White Birch Species - 5.0 Growth Factor
Shagbark Hickory Species - 7.5 Growth Factor
Green Ash Species - 4.0 Growth Factor
Black Walnut Species - 4.5 Growth Factor
Black Cherry Species - 5.0 Growth Factor
Red Oak Species - 4.0 Growth Factor
White Oak Species - 5.0 Growth Factor
Pin Oak Species - 3.0 Growth Factor
Basswood Species - 3.0 Growth Factor
American Elm Species - 4.0 Growth Factor
Ironwood Species - 7.0 Growth Factor
Cottonwood Species - 2.0 Growth Factor
Redbud Species - 7.0 Growth Factor
Dogwood Species - 7.0 Growth Factor
Aspen Species - 2.0 Growth Factor


----------



## greywynd

I think you need to do some more googling. Willow is a fast growing tree, faster than cottonwood or aspen (very similar to poplar.) This puts your growth factor closer to 1-2, which puts it around 45-90, according to your formula. 

I know the willows I took down were around 36-42", and were confirmed to be about 45-50 years old by counting growth rings. If you google "average life of a willow", most sites state 40-100, with 100 being uncommon.

Unfortunately too, it has no value, it doesn't even make a half decent firewood, most end up as landfill when they're taken down.


----------



## Alpha Property

well i'm manging to stay a little busier than last summer during these dry times, were still dropping mulch like crazy, and we had a 60ft section of drainage pipe to lay.
The last picture we squeezed and packed 5 yards of mulch in, some spilled out the back but most of it made it


----------



## Triple L

Funny, the most I can get on a shortbox with highsides is 3 yards packed in beyond solid...


----------



## Alpha Property

If you say 6.5 ft long, average 5 wide and 5 tall that's 162.5, and I believe you divide by 27 to get to yards, so that's is like 6.01yards if it was a perfect box, some was spilling out of the back though. They use a 1/2 yard bucket to load


----------



## Mr.Markus

There's the difference....Chad only uses 2 yard buckets.


----------



## Triple L

I'd say 6X4.5X4 is closer but I'll agree to disagree


----------



## Alpha Property

6x4.5x4=108cubic feet
108/ 27= 4yards


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1481101 said:


> Funny, the most I can get on a shortbox with highsides is 3 yards packed in beyond solid...


Your sides aren't as high. You just have to learn to load your truck better, your also probably loading yourself and taking advantage of the nice guy selling you mulch. LOL


----------



## Triple L

I havent loaded a yard of mulch myself this year...
Sounds like a typical JD Dave, load up 3 yards and bill for 6 LOL

Thats 3 yards I dont know exactly how you put 2 more on... I could see maybe half a yard or so more... but like I said, I'll agree to disagree


----------



## greywynd

That's called 'markup'.


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1481154 said:


> I havent loaded a yard of mulch myself this year...
> Sounds like a typical JD Dave, load up 3 yards and bill for 6 LOL
> 
> Thats 3 yards I dont know exactly how you put 2 more on... I could see maybe half a yard or so more... but like I said, I'll agree to disagree


Yes Alpha's sides are much higher....you must have gotten the baby version.....

Also whats your Payload capacity with that Dumper? Its a 2500 truck right?
I have been thinking about one, not for this year but I could see one in the near future.


----------



## Triple L

About 7000lbs 
Oh wait, your younger then me right? So I'd say about 8000 lbs for you LOL


----------



## grandview

Quite the lighting show going on now.


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1481201 said:


> Quite the lighting show going on now.


I wish it was up this way.


----------



## DeVries

We got almost 3/4 of an inch last night. The corn looks better but the lawns are still crispy brown.


----------



## schrader

I see rain in our forecast,maybe? Went to one site today, 12' tall lilacs all the leaves have dropped right off from the drought. This is one crazy dry year.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

so is grass for you guys like snow where it's seasonal and now people are complaining or is it per cut and your itching to get out there? 

my small amount of grass cutting is seasonal. 

I played soccer on Friday night and my ankles still hurt. The ground is so hard.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My grass is seasonal. I had a few large properties sell this month, and I'm hoping the new owners call me but if it doesn't green up, it'll be a hard sell.

Could be worse, than ankles, you Italian players dive alot on your face don't you?


----------



## schrader

Mine is all seasonal and 90% irrigated, but even the irrigated ones are barely growing. We show up every week spend some extra time gardening and watering some bushes that we have planted this year. Most people see us there doing what we can, not much else we can do.


----------



## CGM Inc.

schrader;1481264 said:


> Mine is all seasonal and 90% irrigated, but even the irrigated ones are barely growing. We show up every week spend some extra time gardening and watering some bushes that we have planted this year. Most people see us there doing what we can, not much else we can do.


Same here, pruning, cultivating, litter picks, etc. We did a lot more cutting last year with all the rain...CARMA? 
Some complain because we don't cut every week others do because we cut to often! Can't win....


----------



## DeVries

Its come in handy to have a few maintenance guys go on construction so they can get caught up.

This summer is shaping up like 07 so far. Hope the trend breaks soon we need moisture badly.


----------



## grandview

MIDTOWNPC;1481246 said:


> so is grass for you guys like snow where it's seasonal and now people are complaining or is it per cut and your itching to get out there?
> 
> my small amount of grass cutting is seasonal.
> 
> I played soccer on Friday night and my ankles still hurt. The ground is so hard.


I 180 on the seasons,I get paid by the cut so no rain no cabbage.


----------



## greywynd

We just got hammered with rain here a bit ago, unfortunately it was a severe downpour for 10-15 minutes, not a nice easy rain over a day or two like what we need.


----------



## cet

grandview;1481274 said:


> I 180 on the seasons,I get paid by the cut so no rain no cabbage.


I thought you had been around long enough to know better then that.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Its raining!!!!!!!!


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1481282 said:


> Its raining!!!!!!!!


We had a big storm this moring and then some rain again this evenig.

But I'm in North Bay rigth now!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Raining hard here. Thunderstorm warning in effect.


----------



## grandview

cet;1481280 said:


> I thought you had been around long enough to know better then that.


This is how I picked up most of my lawn cutting. Guys were trying to sell seasonal but people only want to pay per cut.Totally opposite of snowplowing.


----------



## cet

I'm sure in the long term it all works out even, it usually does.


----------



## OntarioGuy

greywynd;1481275 said:


> We just got hammered with rain here a bit ago, unfortunately it was a severe downpour for 10-15 minutes, not a nice easy rain over a day or two like what we need.


I saw that storm moving towards Peterbourgh. It just missed Lindsay. We have had no rain here since well before canada day!:realmad:


----------



## greywynd

I was through Lindsay on the weekend, it looked about as dry there as here at home. Seems the whole province needs rain. The eastern end of Algonquin Park is shut down due to fires, I was there camping in May.


----------



## OntarioGuy

greywynd;1481297 said:


> I was through Lindsay on the weekend, it looked about as dry there as here at home. Seems the whole province needs rain. The eastern end of Algonquin Park is shut down due to fires, I was there camping in May.


Acouple times today i really though it was going to rain. We all need it bad. I went to Algonquin just after Canada day. I like it up there. It was alot cooler up there temp wise. I really hope it rains soon!


----------



## greywynd

Looking at the radar it looks like some scattered showers all around, hopefully some hit your area tonight.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hail in Scarborough, no, not gunfire, hail. Crazy day.

We are all seasonal on our condo's, and pay per cut on our residential's, which is about 5% of business. Keeps them happy, lot's of history there, some I did when I was 12.


----------



## grandview

I peed more this weekend then it rained tonight ,oh well.


----------



## ff1221

We have a large municipal contract but it pays per cut, we managed to get them to start it early this year but now we are paying for it. Construction is busy so not really missing the cutting just the money might go knock the weeds down though.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Snow porn for a hot season.http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=xkk7DX0l95A&Lid=12 
Time I started selling some snow services I think.


----------



## SHAWZER

HA HA HA I am going to watch that video at least once a week, until we get some ourselves!! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## schrader

Hey guys anyone know where I could find a reasonably priced 20' sea container. Local guy here wants $2700, I know the sell for $2350 in the GTA but the shipping puts it close to want the local guy wants. Have some time before I need it so just trying to find a good deal.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1481399 said:


> Snow porn for a hot season.http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=xkk7DX0l95A&Lid=12
> Time I started selling some snow services I think.


Dutchies skating? Love the truck going under the bridge!


----------



## G.Landscape

schrader;1481425 said:


> Hey guys anyone know where I could find a reasonably priced 20' sea container. Local guy here wants $2700, I know the sell for $2350 in the GTA but the shipping puts it close to want the local guy wants. Have some time before I need it so just trying to find a good deal.


pm sent (I need 10 characters so I am making this longer)


----------



## adamhumberview

just picked up this beauty for $2500.. im in the mood for another frankenstein project..

its an old London 6yd hopper from James Dick. Looks decent.. needs the usual hoses and pump modifications.

im thinking we should run this on a f-650- equivilant style truck. what do you guys think?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Scraper just lost his float with 2 skids of sod on Britannia and Erin Mills and had it hit a car right in front of fire station.


----------



## Grassman09

adamhumberview;1481515 said:


> just picked up this beauty for $2500.. im in the mood for another frankenstein project..
> 
> its an old London 6yd hopper from James Dick. Looks decent.. needs the usual hoses and pump modifications.
> 
> im thinking we should run this on a f-650- equivilant style truck. what do you guys think?


Paint the frame and keep it on the GM there. Rusty but trusty.

Speaking of dinosaurs. I think someone put something in my fuel tank where my dinosaur basks in the summer. She does not want to fire up. Almost had it going. Tank is 90% full too.


----------



## grandview

Just found out JD's secret!


----------



## CGM Inc.

close to 40mm if rain in the forecast! Sure would help!


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1481545 said:


> Just found out JD's secret!


Noooooo, there's way more people on my hit list before Grassman.


----------



## DeVries

Look at the radar, its all going north of us.


----------



## musclecarboy

Holy! the rain is nuts in oak ridges! Creeks and ponds that were dry last week are rushing and getting full up again after only a few good rains. Sure will help water wasting from theidiots watering their grass mid-day.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Grandview, that's probably the funniest clip I've ever seen!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I was really was starting to dislike the gravel drive way. It was getting really dusty also.
decided to dig it out, a gravel and got one coat of crushed ashphalt down. Need a big packer, some bonding agent and a few sunny days again for the top coats. Did that all with my "little" trailer and its spreader gate and put a few hours in the A300


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*m*

few pictures from the grand canyon back when I went to vegas.
also build a half wall in the store and made more room for servicing machines and seperating scrap computers. downsized the showroom. its been working well so far.
still need sort and clean some more things up


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Pretty good at grading for a computer guy Dean! If you can manage to get your hands on a grader attachment, or somebody with a small motor grader, you can get it like glass. A spray of hot tar and a really wide heavy packer makes it just like fresh asphalt.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I was just going to back drag it all when Im ready with the top pull back of my 9ft pusher box. I will rent a 5 or 6 ton packer. I did my rental house last year. Turned out great.

thanks by the way. I have about 2000 hours in a bobcat now. This one handed driving is a little different then I am use to. I tend to like to pull back on both controlls when I want to go back and that doesnt work so well. Sure is nice being able to drink a coffee while roading the machine from the plaza to the house. Only a few blocks but nice. I will get use to it soon. My driver has been learning it also. He seems to have it down better then I do. Which is good.


----------



## GMC Driver

Love the GC pics Dean - makes me want to go back. 

West Rim?


----------



## greywynd

Nice pics Dean. Driveway looks good!

Between the storm the other night, and last night's rain, the grass is already greening up again. Amazing how quick the stuff will bounce back.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

GMC Driver;1481592 said:


> Love the GC pics Dean - makes me want to go back.
> 
> West Rim?


Yes. Just a day trip.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Who got all that rain forecasted? Wasn't much around here.


----------



## Triple L

FOR SALE - SNOWEX VMAXX 8500 SALTER
In good condition, $1250 OBO 
Always krown'd and touched up each year, has very very little rust

Salter only, includes no truckside wiring or controller, would be an awesome spare or if your current salter is starting to show its age... or for a parts donor... Its in perfect working order


----------



## schrader

CGM Inc.;1481636 said:


> Who got all that rain forecasted? Wasn't much around here.


We got a whopping 3mm overnight, nice light drizzle most of the day today should help some, but a far cry from the 30mm they called for.


----------



## Alpha Property

we got almost 7mm, they say more is comming overnight, but its pritty nice out there now


----------



## R.G.PEEL

We got quite a bit of rain in thornhill overnight. Drove up to buckhorn for some rock today, there was a lot of patches with heavy rain and then some places nothing.


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1481637 said:


> FOR SALE - SNOWEX VMAXX 8500 SALTER
> In good condition, $1250 OBO
> Always krown'd and touched up each year, has very very little rust
> 
> Salter only, includes no truckside wiring or controller, would be an awesome spare or if your current salter is starting to show its age... or for a parts donor... Its in perfect working order


Does it come with the Rigid Lights....that might make the price reasonable....


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1481650 said:


> Does it come with the Rigid Lights....that might make the price reasonable....


LOL, I got almost $1000 just in the rigid lights and the beacon and the mini whelen's...

It comes with no lights, paid about $8000 for it a couple years ago


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

that would make a good salter for me on a trailer for a site where there is only a bobcat. However I wish I could just override the controlls. Hmmm.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1481657 said:


> that would make a good salter for me on a trailer for a site where there is only a bobcat. However I wish I could just override the controlls. Hmmm.


On and off should be a walk in the park, and if anyone could do variable speed, it would be you...


----------



## Triple L

Happy Birthday Jon Pristine

Have a great day buddy!!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Shall I make the reservations at hooters for a birthday lunch


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1481744 said:


> Shall I make the reservations at hooters for a birthday lunch


HAHA....He still has to put his visa up for roullett, right?!!?!

Maybe bring him out to the truck show in Fergus.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha - just got home from an interesting day - 

Car broke down on the way to dinner - got a tow - had one of my guys grab us and I took his truck for the night - then had an interesting dinner that basically had my fiancee and sister have a disagreement - awkward long odd day - glad it's over - 30 better not be a decade like this.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1481810 said:


> haha - just got home from an interesting day -
> 
> Car broke down on the way to dinner - got a tow - had one of my guys grab us and I took his truck for the night - then had an interesting dinner that basically had my fiancee and sister have a disagreement - awkward long odd day - glad it's over - 30 better not be a decade like this.


Happy birthday Jon.

My wife's truck broke down this week too...Just got back from the dealer...cost me $35,000 to fix it. It looks like a crossover now. Ah well...had to use up my GM points before December anyway..... 
I don't remember my 30's at all...just a blurr.


----------



## JD Dave

Happy Birthday Jon. Holy frig your 30? LOL Congrats to Chad tonight, never seen the kid so excited. LOL


----------



## greywynd

Jon, it's a bit late, but happy birthday all the same. At least since you had a company truck you could write off the expenses!


----------



## ff1221

Happy Birthday John, The 30s are just like the 20s, except with more responsibility and less fun!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1481817 said:


> Happy Birthday Jon. Holy frig your 30? LOL Congrats to Chad tonight, never seen the kid so excited. LOL


What happened with Chad...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

He met a truck pulling girl who rocked his world.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

someone better call Larry the cable guy.... We them there goings to be needs in a weddin planner


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD a long time ago you posted a picture of your skid with a massive bucket and I think you said you converted your quick attach to alo. Where did you buy that plate or did you make it ?


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1481832 said:


> What happened with Chad...


Chad did very very well in the Fergus truck pull 

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=136925

And I can bet Dave will tell you to run up to Horst and grab the weld on brackets


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I decided to start the 260ft fence at my house today.
I get a few waves and honks from people I know that drive by on king street so I thought I would just bring out the whole fleet and put it to work. figured maybe the groundsguy would drive by and give him a little taste of whats to come this winter.

hauled in a load of gravel with the dump trailer, picked up the wood also, floated in the attachments and punched out 28 holes to start. used the deere to bring a bucket of gravel over and the bobcat to move my custom made concrete post hole mixer. few shovels of gravel, a little portland cement, spash of water, mix mix and dump it right in the hole, move the bobcat and do it again.

I believe they call this sweat equity wesport


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC;1482031 said:


> I decided to start the 260ft fence at my house today.
> I get a few waves and honks from people I know that drive by on king street so I thought I would just bring out the whole fleet and put it to work. figured maybe the groundsguy would drive by and give him a little taste of whats to come this winter.
> 
> hauled in a load of gravel with the dump trailer, picked up the wood also, floated in the attachments and punched out 28 holes to start. used the deere to bring a bucket of gravel over and the bobcat to move my custom made concrete post hole mixer. few shovels of gravel, a little portland cement, spash of water, mix mix and dump it right in the hole, move the bobcat and do it again.
> 
> I believe they call this sweat equity wesport


Love the custom made concrete post hole mixer Dean that is awesome might steal that idea if you don't mind?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

few other pictures....

hoover dam, vegas strip from the hotel room


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ff1221;1482033 said:


> Love the custom made concrete post hole mixer Dean that is awesome might steal that idea if you don't mind?


it was a garbage can that lost a wheel and the lid.
sawzalled that up and mounted it to a skid. the more crete I spill on it the stronger it gets :salute:


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1482031 said:


> I decided to start the 260ft fence at my house today.
> I get a few waves and honks from people I know that drive by on king street so I thought I would just bring out the whole fleet and put it to work. figured maybe the groundsguy would drive by and give him a little taste of whats to come this winter.
> 
> hauled in a load of gravel with the dump trailer, picked up the wood also, floated in the attachments and punched out 28 holes to start. used the deere to bring a bucket of gravel over and the bobcat to move my custom made concrete post hole mixer. few shovels of gravel, a little portland cement, spash of water, mix mix and dump it right in the hole, move the bobcat and do it again.
> 
> I believe they call this sweat equity wesport


Looks good but I hope you have some sand in that concrete mix?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

yes. I have mixed a few batches before. little splash of dishsoap too Thumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1481847 said:


> JD a long time ago you posted a picture of your skid with a massive bucket and I think you said you converted your quick attach to alo. Where did you buy that plate or did you make it ?


Horst welding will make it for you.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1482043 said:


> Horst welding will make it for you.


Chad's getting better at this betting thing......

You've been busy Dean.


----------



## Triple L

I bet your loving the A300 for driving across the grass eh Dean?
Looks good!


----------



## grandview

MIDTOWNPC;1482034 said:


> few other pictures....
> 
> hoover dam, vegas strip from the hotel room


When I was at the dam,the water level was at the bottom ring in the pix of the intake tower,how low is it now?


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1482031 said:


> hauled in a load of gravel with the dump trailer, picked up the wood also, floated in the attachments and punched out 28 holes to start. used the deere to bring a bucket of gravel over and the bobcat to move my custom made concrete post hole mixer. few shovels of gravel, a little portland cement, spash of water, mix mix and dump it right in the hole, move the bobcat and do it again.
> 
> I believe they call this sweat equity wesport


Call it smart or lazy or both!  great contraption for the cement mixer Thumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1482059 said:


> I bet your loving the A300 for driving across the grass eh Dean?
> Looks good!


Yes but it's not a weld on he's looking for its an adapter plate or a completely new global qt for his skid.


----------



## adamhumberview

i know this is a long shot.. but if anyone has or knows someone selling a madvac/ tennant litter vacuum, i need one asap.


----------



## DeVries

I have a condo site on the lake that has geese problems. We have tried fake coyote's, motion sensor activated lawn sprinklers, and just about anything else you can imagine.

Does anyone have any ideas how to keep them away. These are half a million plus condo's and their grass, patio's, decks, driveways almost everything is covered in goose crap and I'm all out of ideas.


----------



## ff1221

DeVries;1482165 said:


> I have a condo site on the lake that has geese problems. We have tried fake coyote's, motion sensor activated lawn sprinklers, and just about anything else you can imagine.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas how to keep them away. These are half a million plus condo's and their grass, patio's, decks, driveways almost everything is covered in goose crap and I'm all out of ideas.


Goose License and a full choke 12 guage! :laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

ff1221;1482167 said:


> Goose License and a full choke 12 guage! :laughing:


X2


----------



## DeVries

HA HA this is in town high end stuff. Thought of it but I don't think that's going to happen.


----------



## JD Dave

One place we plow at paid to have the geese captured and released about 100 miles away. The next day the birds were back crapping all over. LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

grandview;1482067 said:


> When I was at the dam,the water level was at the bottom ring in the pix of the intake tower,how low is it now?


Here are some pics maybe you have some similar to compare to. When were you there?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I remember reading something once about how swans scare away geese because they are larger and more violent. Perhaps some plastic ones?


----------



## goel

DeVries;1482165 said:


> I have a condo site on the lake that has geese problems. We have tried fake coyote's, motion sensor activated lawn sprinklers, and just about anything else you can imagine.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas how to keep them away. These are half a million plus condo's and their grass, patio's, decks, driveways almost everything is covered in goose crap and I'm all out of ideas.


The only thing that I have known to consistantly work is a golden retriever service. Not common but they are around. They regularly walk the grounds until the flock finds a better place. Occasionally you will even see some guy with 2 or 3 retrievers walking a golf course when it's not busy.


----------



## cet

We had a huge problem with geese at the golf course. We tried a # of things until we were told to put wire around all the ponds. If the geese land and can't get out of the pond they will no longer land them. We now have geese on 1 hole only and that is where the wire is broken and has yet to be repaired.


----------



## GMC Driver

Dean - water has dropped quite a bit since we were there in '10. And they were worried back then.

Allard - tough to wire over Lake Ontario. Books L? Not sure but have you thought of these? We used them back in the day (or something similar) for a problem site in Burlington.

http://www.awaywithgeese.com/awg2_web.nsf?Open


----------



## DeVries

Dave thanks for posting that. Maybe something to try. A few weeks back they had lost their (pin?) feathers I think they call it so they can't fly until they grow them back. The crew was getting chased around the site and one got bite. They are more fierce than dogs some of them.


----------



## ff1221

DeVries;1482172 said:


> HA HA this is in town high end stuff. Thought of it but I don't think that's going to happen.


Sorry man, couldn't help myself. We have an issue with geese at our soccer pitches in town, last I knew they had a big ugly scarecrow but that likely isn't an option either.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ff1221;1482228 said:


> Sorry man, couldn't help myself. We have an issue with geese at our soccer pitches in town, last I knew they had a big ugly scarecrow but that likely isn't an option either.


is that your way of saying you will dress up and run around to acre them. Hahahhaha


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Raining HARD. Lightning also very close. 
Heavy winds


----------



## grandview

MIDTOWNPC;1482174 said:


> Here are some pics maybe you have some similar to compare to. When were you there?


Would have to pull out the 110 photos I took back in the 80's. But back then you could barely see the white on the rocks.


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC;1482241 said:


> is that your way of saying you will dress up and run around to acre them. Hahahhaha


He wants to scare the geese away not everybody!


----------



## A Man

DeVries;1482165 said:


> I have a condo site on the lake that has geese problems. We have tried fake coyote's, motion sensor activated lawn sprinklers, and just about anything else you can imagine.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas how to keep them away. These are half a million plus condo's and their grass, patio's, decks, driveways almost everything is covered in goose crap and I'm all out of ideas.


I would give this a try, airports and golf courses use them, should work for high end condos. http://www.geesecontrol.org/html/testimonials.html


----------



## CGM Inc.

A Man;1482335 said:


> I would give this a try, airports and golf courses use them, should work for high end condos. http://www.geesecontrol.org/html/testimonials.html


Dream job working with that bird!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

and the eagle is ok too


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1482381 said:


> and the eagle is ok too


I think the heat has got to you.


----------



## Mr.Markus

He's just pent up......cause he hasn't been to a Hooters in a while.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1482397 said:


> He's just pent up......cause he hasn't been to a Hooters in a while.


You could be right. I guess we should have our next business meeting there.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1482399 said:


> You could be right. I guess we should have our next business meeting there.


I thought next one is crashing a wedding......


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1482401 said:


> I thought next one is crashing a wedding......


That would be fun, if you liked bad looking strippers and cheap booze.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1482405 said:


> That would be fun, if you liked bad looking strippers and cheap booze.


I hear the party is this weekend actually....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha - poor Lily - thank god they don't use the internet in Quebec!

I feel like I must defend her, she is actually super nice and lovely! Something must be screwed up because she is marrying Grant! But other then that! hahaha


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1482436 said:


> haha - poor Lily - thank god they don't use the internet in Quebec!
> 
> I feel like I must defend her, she is actually super nice and lovely! Something must be screwed up because she is marrying Grant! But other then that! hahaha


Did you help the best man write his speech..? That was funny.:laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1482447 said:


> Did you help the best man write his speech..? That was funny.:laughing:


The funniest part is Markus and I weren't talking about Lily. Thanks for making awkward Jon.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

ha - for the first time ever! hahaha - wait... Tom's Date?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I just read all that to lily. She's got a good sense of humour and thought the jokes about all the quebec guests being strippers were funny. She was a bit offended that jons automatic interpretation of "ugly strippers" was that it was about her...... She'll take that up with you when she sees you in person stretch.


----------



## JD Dave

I assuming your first dance we be a 3 song melody. The first being the warm up and well you know the rest. Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I was wondering of she was going to pop out of the wedding cake


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1482475 said:


> I was wondering of she was going to pop out of the wedding cake


Only thing she'll be popping out of is her dress. LOL


----------



## schrader

Well today was the AR test day, passed it no problem, kinda wished I had went for my full AZ. O well thats on next years to do list. Got my first tender request in for winter today, made me think how fast this summer is going by.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I can't win! Ah well, I tried.


----------



## cet

schrader;1482487 said:


> Well today was the AR test day, passed it no problem, kinda wished I had went for my full AZ. O well thats on next years to do list. Got my first tender request in for winter today, made me think how fast this summer is going by.


Good for you Cory. I should really go get mine. I'm going to get caught one of these days pulling my skid to the dealer for repairs.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1482551 said:


> Good for you Cory. I should really go get mine. I'm going to get caught one of these days pulling my skid to the dealer for repairs.


You've had repairs done tot your skid?  I think at your age you have to test every year.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahahaha - on both comments - surprised it hasn't landed at the bottom of the bluffs yet.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1482586 said:


> hahahaha - on both comments - surprised it hasn't landed at the bottom of the bluffs yet.


Just hope the old guy thinks I'm funny.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1482591 said:


> Just hope the old guy thinks I'm funny.


I always get a kick out of you. 

I lent it to someone 5 weeks ago for 2 weeks. I'm hoping it's stolen and he hasn't had the courage to tell me yet.

Both my parents are over 80 now. My dad had to take his written driving test this last winter. Got every question right. I asked him when his road test was. There isn't one only a written test. Only to the gov't would that make sense. I can't drive but I know what I should be doing.


----------



## schrader

The wifes grandmother was 90 last time she wrote her test, took three times and some help from the girl behind the counter for her to pass. She finally quit after she would hit the concrete support beside her parking spot every time she tried to park the car. Lots of older people that should not be on the road, a lot has changed since some of them got there licence 60 years ago


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I just got told today that a lumber yard I plow is going to do it the self with this new tractor they bought. It's a Massey with no cab and has a loader. It's maybe 50hp and they are going to use their forklift attachment. This is a huge site. Apparently they forgot about the 4yards of sand I drop a storm. The one guy I talk to knows its a joke and suggested I keep my phone on but that is a decent contract for me. This place makes skids and Ikea bed frames. Grrr


----------



## JD Dave

JD Dave;1482591 said:


> Just hope the old guy thinks I'm funny.


Just tell me where it is and I'll take care of it. Probably just needs someone who appreiciates John Deere's. Glad your dad is still smart as whip at 80, means you still have a chance.


----------



## cet

May have something to do with the fact that he taught classroom drivers education for Young Drivers of Canada for 15 years.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1482586 said:


> hahahaha - on both comments - surprised it hasn't landed at the bottom of the bluffs yet.


Is that where the good John Deere dealer is.........?

Hope for a hard winter Dean, you probably spoiled them and they'll call you back on the first push.

FYI Grounds Guys is going to be on undercover boss next week on CBS.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1482626 said:


> I just got told today that a lumber yard I plow is going to do it the self with this new tractor they bought. It's a Massey with no cab and has a loader. It's maybe 50hp and they are going to use their forklift attachment. This is a huge site. Apparently they forgot about the 4yards of sand I drop a storm. The one guy I talk to knows its a joke and suggested I keep my phone on but that is a decent contract for me. This place makes skids and Ikea bed frames. Grrr


After last years light winter lots of people think this is an easy job.

First pricing around here is due back Aug. 14. I hope I'm in town for the opening to see where things stand.


----------



## goel

Anyone know of a 4x4 tractor with loader for sale?

Nothing to new or expensive, just for occasional farm use.

I have a friend that had problems with his, as you will see from the pictures. I have seen it, not quite sure the who's and whys - but definately an interesting look.

Standard tractor, missed a gear at the top of a hill when running the brush cutter - freewheeled down quite a hill into the woods. Seat belt on, no injuries but drove the tractor till she stopped.

Bucket pictures are obvious, but also cracked the engine block and transmission housing.


----------



## grandview

Plowing is easy,it's all the crap you have to go through to get there.


----------



## Mr.Markus

goel;1482640 said:


> Anyone know of a 4x4 tractor with loader for sale?
> 
> Nothing to new or expensive, just for occasional farm use.
> 
> I have a friend that had problems with his, as you will see from the pictures. I have seen it, not quite sure the who's and whys - but definately an interesting look.
> 
> Standard tractor, missed a gear at the top of a hill when running the brush cutter - freewheeled down quite a hill into the woods. Seat belt on, no injuries but drove the tractor till she stopped.
> 
> Bucket pictures are obvious, but also cracked the engine block and transmission housing.


I believe the standard saying is..."That'll buff right out!!!."


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1482652 said:


> I believe the standard saying is..."That'll buff right out!!!."


I don't think the stains on the seat will buff out.

Dean you always have to go backwards a bit before you can go forward again. I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1482631 said:


> Is that where the good John Deere dealer is.........?
> 
> Hope for a hard winter Dean, you probably spoiled them and they'll call you back on the first push.
> 
> FYI Grounds Guys is going to be on undercover boss next week on CBS.


...only the greatest Guys working there as with every episode! Still interesting to see.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I attended a local grand opening and thought I would post of picture of this heavy recovery wrecker. These boys are serious. The father started out years ago just north of here. the son has since joined and now they have a place in town. their slogan is "anything anywhere, anytime"

also
Some more pictures of my fence. Worked on it yesterday most of the day. Ready for the cross members and board. Also cut out the laneway that will go to the shop. It was nice that the curb was already cut and there was a dirt path there. Made it nice and wide so you can pull a truck and trailer in easy. A dump trailer of crushed pavement grindings (4 yard heaping bucket) is $40 and it sure makes it better then gravel


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I just noticed this Quote:
Originally Posted by Jmac 
There will be an all knowing young kid to say otherwise but trust me, you dont want to run these with a vbox

as I normally log on with my phone.

<buzzer> jepordy... what is "an ebling rear plow" :laughing:


----------



## Alpha Property

so i got a call last week from a customer that lives out richmond hill way that owns a student rental house in st. catharines. they got a bylaw letter from the city stating that the lawn needed to be cut, grass and weeds over 20cm tall. I show up to find a mess all over the back yard. This property is well kept by student rental standards around here


----------



## Alpha Property

and we don't usualy do dirt work, but with it being so dry and with buying out annother smaller landscape company that foccused mostly on garden work, we are taking on the cleanup job for a driveway and retaining wall job for one of my regular lawn care customers. Bobcat MT55 and a trencher attatchment for laying in some drainage pipe should be a fun toy to play with holiday monday and tuesday. I'm gone next weekend to the cottage so a 3 day work week just won't cut it if I'm gone Monday and Friday


----------



## Alpha Property




----------



## DeVries

What are you using for retaining wall stone?

I agree on the rental standards, seen a lot worse in the Thorold area closer to Brock and around the Glendale, Glenridge area's too. Sucks to be a homeowner living beside one of those houses.


----------



## grandview

You guys getting rain now? 


Also what Holiday you having up there this weekend?


----------



## Triple L

grandview;1482739 said:


> You guys getting rain now?
> 
> Also what Holiday you having up there this weekend?


The do something stupid weekend....

Like get married 

Congrats Grant and Lily

or be like me and go waterski'ing and then have your friends convince you to rip on your truck LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

grandview;1482739 said:


> You guys getting rain now?
> 
> Also what Holiday you having up there this weekend?


It's a Civic holiday.....no one quite knows what it means. Some nice lightning around us but so far no rain...


----------



## G.Landscape

Had lots of lighting and about 5 mins of downpour in Kitchener but I think that may be it for now, suppose to get lots more tomorrow.


----------



## Alpha Property

DeVries;1482733 said:


> What are you using for retaining wall stone?
> 
> I agree on the rental standards, seen a lot worse in the Thorold area closer to Brock and around the Glendale, Glenridge area's too. Sucks to be a homeowner living beside one of those houses.


the wall is already in, the poured cement. I'm just pushing all the dirt/sand down the hill and grade it off and burying 3 drainage pipes and prepping the back for hydro seeding. The customer is unable to walk without canes or a wheel chair so they put the cement patio on the top and the grass is just for us to cut. there is going to be a fancy stone face put on the exposed wall and eventually a steel and glass panel railing around the edge


----------



## Nestech

*New Series JCB or Volvo Skid Steer*

Does anyone have any experience with these machines? I really like the side door concept, All summer long I leave the front door off my Caterpillar 248B so I can leave the loader arms up and still be able to get in and out. I am by myself most the time and need to hold things at different height and be able to get in and out. The models I am looking at are the JCB 300 or the Volvo MC135C (Same machine, built by JCB) One that note if I do purchase is anyone interested in my CAT?
248B, 900 hours, 78" landscape bucket, cab with heat and A/C, high flow hydraulics
Looks like the dealers are offering me 24K on a trade real money, If anyone wants it for that let me know. I have attached a picture of it, If you want close ups just ask.

Mark @ Nes-Tech


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

is that a pto blower rigged up as a skid steer hydraulic conversion?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sooo... I have a question for you guys. Does anybody know how to wedge a tape in a cassette player. We're giving a 4X4 Jimmy to my wife's aunts kids as a fieldcar. The next question.....ABBA or Nana Mouskouri ?????


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

just pl the whole dash. 

Spice girls.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1482807 said:


> just pl the whole dash.
> 
> Spice girls.


That would destroy the airbags......and that's a surprise I want them to learn about.

Mixed tape it is.


----------



## Nestech

MIDTOWNPC;1482801 said:


> is that a pto blower rigged up as a skid steer hydraulic conversion?


Standard Lucknow 3pt hitch 7' blower, Driven off a Hydraulic PTO on a 3pt adaptor. Excellent reach and works quite well.


----------



## grandview

Nice downpour were having,maybe bring the lawns back to life.


----------



## Bossman 92

Well we just got back early this morning from friends of ours fishing camp in northern Ontario. What a vacation. First off I hope you guys get some much needed rain up that way cause its super dry. This was my 15th year going up, but my first time driving during the daylight as we always leave at night. We take 400 to 69 to 144 up and I have to say thats a really nice drive. The fishing was excellent and we saw a wolf, bear, and a moose. Only trouble in the whole trip was a flat tire yesterday afternoon. If any of you guys know the guy from Modern Edge Landscapes (I assume he's the owner) tell him I said thanks again. Long story short we had a flat on a dirt road about an hour away from civilization and after 6 hours of hitching rides to town and waiting on a tow truck we were back to the truck on the dirt road. Only problem is we didnt have the tire tool to drop the spare. Modern Edge pulled up and loaned us the tool we needed. So if any of you guys know Modern Edge please tell him I said thanks again. 

Bossman


----------



## Grassman09

Bossman 92;1482824 said:


> Well we just got back early this morning from friends of ours fishing camp in northern Ontario. What a vacation. First off I hope you guys get some much needed rain up that way cause its super dry. This was my 15th year going up, but my first time driving during the daylight as we always leave at night. We take 400 to 69 to 144 up and I have to say thats a really nice drive. The fishing was excellent and we saw a wolf, bear, and a moose. Only trouble in the whole trip was a flat tire yesterday afternoon. If any of you guys know the guy from Modern Edge Landscapes (I assume he's the owner) tell him I said thanks again. Long story short we had a flat on a dirt road about an hour away from civilization and after 6 hours of hitching rides to town and waiting on a tow truck we were back to the truck on the dirt road. Only problem is we didnt have the tire tool to drop the spare. Modern Edge pulled up and loaned us the tool we needed. So if any of you guys know Modern Edge please tell him I said thanks again.
> 
> Bossman


That was pretty nice of the guy. I was heading to northern PA last weekend and seen allot of folks from Ohio going back into the US. Lots with fishing boats. Some were in two trucks one with a fishing boat and a regular boat. You guys don't mess around eh?



MIDTOWNPC;1482695 said:


> A dump trailer of crushed pavement grindings (4 yard heaping bucket) is $40 and it sure makes it better then gravel


Make sure there is room for those 53's coming in from Mentor, OH. 

With the heat we've been having that stuff packs nice. I've tried to get grindings for my friends place in Acton. I was told the paving co's get paid for the recycled stuff $20 a yard.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Bossman 92;1482824 said:


> Well we just got back early this morning from friends of ours fishing camp in northern Ontario. What a vacation. First off I hope you guys get some much needed rain up that way cause its super dry. This was my 15th year going up, but my first time driving during the daylight as we always leave at night. We take 400 to 69 to 144 up and I have to say thats a really nice drive. The fishing was excellent and we saw a wolf, bear, and a moose. Only trouble in the whole trip was a flat tire yesterday afternoon. If any of you guys know the guy from Modern Edge Landscapes (I assume he's the owner) tell him I said thanks again. Long story short we had a flat on a dirt road about an hour away from civilization and after 6 hours of hitching rides to town and waiting on a tow truck we were back to the truck on the dirt road. Only problem is we didnt have the tire tool to drop the spare. Modern Edge pulled up and loaned us the tool we needed. So if any of you guys know Modern Edge please tell him I said thanks again.
> 
> Bossman


I really hope he gets a nice referral out of this - I can't find him online though, what town was he from?


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1482681 said:


> ...only the greatest Guys working there as with every episode! Still interesting to see.


Saw one of your trucks sneaking through the bottom of Erin today...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1482971 said:


> Saw one of your trucks sneaking through the bottom of Erin today...


 could be possible!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha - saw one of them as well up near Beaverton - He was in front of me for awhile - Drove very well! haha


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1482995 said:


> haha - saw one of them as well up near Beaverton - He was in front of me for awhile - Drove very well! haha


How did that happening with only 2 trucks :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1483012 said:


> How did that happening with only 2 trucks :laughing:


The one I saw was a GM......That explains it.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1483013 said:


> The one I saw was a GM......That explains it.


Funny how he lets his 1 employee drive the good truck.


----------



## Bossman 92

Pristine PM ltd;1482960 said:


> I really hope he gets a nice referral out of this - I can't find him online though, what town was he from?


I want to say he is out of Kitchener. I asked him, but I guess I didnt pay close enough attention.

Bossman


----------



## Bossman 92

Grassman09;1482830 said:


> That was pretty nice of the guy. I was heading to northern PA last weekend and seen allot of folks from Ohio going back into the US. Lots with fishing boats. Some were in two trucks one with a fishing boat and a regular boat. You guys don't mess around eh?
> 
> Make sure there is room for those 53's coming in from Mentor, OH.
> 
> With the heat we've been having that stuff packs nice. I've tried to get grindings for my friends place in Acton. I was told the paving co's get paid for the recycled stuff $20 a yard.


LOL Yea some of these guys take it to the extreem.


----------



## CGM Inc.

One of our local competitors finally closed shop after being on the watch of bankruptcy for the last 2 years. Started up again under a new name already......


----------



## G.Landscape

Bossman 92;1483019 said:


> I want to say he is out of Kitchener. I asked him, but I guess I didnt pay close enough attention.
> 
> Bossman


Google tells me Guelph. Good to see there are still people out their willing to lend a helpful hand...


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1483029 said:


> One of our local competitors finally closed shop after being on the watch of bankruptcy for the last 2 years. Started up again under a new name already......


MVP? Turf? Nubella? Shades?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1483085 said:


> MVP? Turf? Nubella? Shades?


Nope.....


----------



## JD Dave

I'm pulling in Sutton Thursday night if anyone out that way is looking for something to do. There is a fair also and the pull has quite a few good classes.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1483085 said:


> MVP? Turf? Nubella? Shades?


Just spoke to one of our managers about this :laughing: they are wondering why his trucks are not at the properties but someone elses instead! If he is subcontracting the work? Could have asked whats going on! Business as usual just under a different name without telling your clients.


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1483175 said:


> Just spoke to one of our managers about this :laughing: they are wondering why his trucks are not at the properties but someone elses instead! If he is subcontracting the work? Could have asked whats going on! Business as usual just under a different name without telling your clients.


The suspense is killing me. Tell me who it is already.

On another note..

Anyone use Arena.25 for Grub control vs Merit? US Turf institute study's showed it works better and longer then Merit. Also used around the Farm known as Clutch 50






I'm just researching for when they re instate the use of pesticides.


----------



## DeVries

I'm just researching for when they re instate the use of pesticides.[/QUOTE]

Sure you are:laughing:


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1483143 said:


> I'm pulling in Sutton Thursday night if anyone out that way is looking for something to do. There is a fair also and the pull has quite a few good classes.


What time do the pulls start?


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1483234 said:


> What time do the pulls start?


6:30pm.................


----------



## cet

I'll see if I can make that. Boss is going out for dinner. I'll see if my son wants to go.


----------



## pusher21

was it Tolias?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I saw Tolias two days ago, so I doubt it, but if it was, I would understand why.


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;1483228 said:


> I'm just researching for when they re instate the use of pesticides.


Sure you are:laughing:[/QUOTE]

ussmileyflag

A company out of Burlington was busted recently for spraying weed killer on a commercial property in Burlington. The new maintenance company that took over the contract called the MOE on the weed spray guy.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What did MOE do? I have never heard of that happening and I know there is lots of spray around still.


----------



## Alpha Property

I heard a guy out windsor way got nailed for commercialy using 24d and got a $50 000 fine


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1483258 said:


> What did MOE do? I have never heard of that happening and I know there is lots of spray around still.


Whoever it is that enforces the pesticide ban. I understand those guys have to do something with there reaming chemicals. They cant just dump them down the drain and they are a hazard to keep around the shop. Plastic degrades after a wile too.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Our latest project  8" PTO hydro feed chipper.


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1483322 said:


> Our latest project  8" PTO hydro feed chipper.


.......handy!


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1483322 said:


> Our latest project  8" PTO hydro feed chipper.


which part of that did you build? is it pto driven then converted to hydro?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

found this interesting

http://www.thestar.com/business/article/1239150--canadian-hacker-dupes-wal-mart-to-win-def-con-prize


----------



## G.Landscape

Canadians are so nice....they will tell you anything, that was unfair. haha


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

One thing I have never delt with is having a multiyear deal and the property selling to a new owner. luckily I met him yesterday and everything is getting confirmed but essentially I could have been told too bad or really where would I stand ?


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1483418 said:


> One thing I have never delt with is having a multiyear deal and the property selling to a new owner. luckily I met him yesterday and everything is getting confirmed but essentially I could have been told too bad or really where would I stand ?


Always a worry for sure, had it a couple times too and kept everything.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

another thing I find is once your doing business with for example a smart centres type location. everyone else thinks your so great. I could plow a large detailed high risk and maintenance well paying site but it be owned by abc company and no one cares but the min I say oh we also do homedepot for example the other retails light right up. I can't seem to get over that hump. baby steps I guess.


----------



## CGM Inc.

.....you can't win! I quoted a small condo I really wanted the past 3 years. Followed up this week and been told they went with someone smaller. Smaller = care more? to get the big stuff you need to appear big. We are stuck inbetween and that's not to bad of a place if you ask me.

If I see the pricing of the big guys I rather sleep in......


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1483418 said:


> One thing I have never delt with is having a multiyear deal and the property selling to a new owner. luckily I met him yesterday and everything is getting confirmed but essentially I could have been told too bad or really where would I stand ?


I have several large residential that I've seen through a couple different owners, one of them is it's 4th owner since I started there. I always find a change in ownership is the best time to implement a price increase and haggle on multi year if they seem reluctant.

I am loving this rain....My truck hasn't been this dirty all summer.....


----------



## grandview

What rain? For 2 days they've been saying rain all day and night up to 2-3 inches and hi's of 69. Instead mostly sunny and 85 and no rain.


----------



## DeVries

We finaly got a nice shower last night about 3/4 of an inch. We had 30-40mm forcasted and didn't get a thing yesterday either. Maybe the lawns will finally green up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

...Been raining here on and off since thursday morning...heavily. Grass looks awesome.


----------



## ff1221

We got 1.5inches yesterday bringing our grand total for june july and august up to 2.5inches, you can literally see the grass getting greener and growing.


----------



## JD Dave

A little over 2" of rain here, the grass is looking good and so are my beans, The damage was done to the corn but the rain will help it fill.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Varsity Bantam Championship Game
Oakville Titans vs. Burlington Stampeders 

Kickoff: 1:00 PM

Nelson High School, 4181 New Street, Burlington


----------



## greywynd

Grass here should have been cut a week ago, someone's wedding kept it from getting done. Was hoping to sneak it in this weekend, but between rain, and another wedding, it's not looking good. Maybe next weekend it can get cut and baled......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM truck spotted in Cobourg on 401.


----------



## DeVries

MIDTOWNPC;1483580 said:


> CGM truck spotted in Cobourg on 401.


Maybe its time for GPS units to be installed?:laughing:


----------



## schrader

ff1221;1483550 said:


> We got 1.5inches yesterday bringing our grand total for june july and august up to 2.5inches, you can literally see the grass getting greener and growing.


I heard the that Ontario got a good soaking, about time. It's 90 and sunny in WV where I am on the bike, but looks like I have to come home to some more rain for the rest of the week, o well vacations can't last forever.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1483589 said:


> Maybe its time for GPS units to be installed?:laughing:


They have GPS..... just don't know how the 1 truck I have beside mine keps going all over the place :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1483608 said:


> They have GPS..... just don't know how the 1 truck I have beside mine keps going all over the place :laughing:


Employee enjoying the company gas card.....!!!!


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1483608 said:


> They have GPS..... just don't know how the 1 truck I have beside mine keps going all over the place :laughing:


I thought you were all grown up? Don't you have more then just 2 trucks Stefan? Does 3 make you bigtime LOL


----------



## cet

Dean did you make it home?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Oh ya. Due to the rain and me not being able to go to the taste of the danforth I stopped at mrgreek and had dinner.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'll probably mount the blade tomorrow and pre plow a few acres. I thought I would have been the first to have a plow mounted but then I see you were out opening up a few lots today with your kijiji western


----------



## cet

LOL, busy day today. I've been trying to pick that plow up for a month now. I thought he might get a better offer. it's good to have it at the shop. Now I need to sell the Fisher.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I don't know what gm that plow came off of. I thought I wrote it on the box. track the part number thru western site quick match I want to say 06


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1483607 said:


> I heard the that Ontario got a good soaking, about time. It's 90 and sunny in WV where I am on the bike, but looks like I have to come home to some more rain for the rest of the week, o well vacations can't last forever.


Holy Crap, you're the key, stay out of the country for a another week so we can have some more rain!:laughing:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Speaking of vacations, the new Mrs. Peel and I just returned from our honeymoon. We didn't want to leave 30 degree weather in Ontario to go to 30 degree weather on an island, so we spent a few days out on the Kawartha lakes. Slowly made our way from Pigeon Lake to Stoney and back. Then we headed up to Deerhurst in Huntsville for a few days.

I had heard Deerhurst was nice, but I was blown away by the quality of everything from the resort itself, to the food, to the hospitality of those who worked there.... everything. We played with some toys that I thought I should share. Cummins diesel powered rock crawlers with 14" gas adjust shocks. This was not your typical detuned 5 km/hr ride through the woods in something that looked good. I was driving one, following our guide in another, and he was taking us over some pretty crazy and challenging terrain. We also did "treetop trekking" which is basically an obstacle course on aircraft cable in the tops of trees. Lots of bridges, tightropes and ziplines. Lily was taking videos so I'll have them to post shortly. Really really good times up there.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Congrats to the 2 of you......get outside and watch the meteor shower!


----------



## grandview

Need more Lilly pixs!


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1483654 said:


> Need more Lilly pixs!


Don't worry she'll be pregnant soon. Looks like you had a lot of fun Grant, congrats!! Went to a stag last night and got luckier then Grants. LOL Won a full size barbeque, some sort of NHL heating blanket, a blender, a pair of Oakley Sunglasses and a pair of Argo tickets. Also made it to the final table of the poker tournament. It was a great night.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1483658 said:


> Don't worry she'll be pregnant soon. Looks like you had a lot of fun Grant, congrats!! Went to a stag last night and got luckier then Grants. LOL Won a full size barbeque, some sort of NHL heating blanket, a blender, a pair of Oakley Sunglasses and a pair of Argo tickets. Also made it to the final table of the poker tournament. It was a great night.


We're you invited to that one or you crashed it too. Lol


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1483658 said:


> Don't worry she'll be pregnant soon. Looks like you had a lot of fun Grant, congrats!! Went to a stag last night and got luckier then Grants. LOL Won a full size barbeque, some sort of NHL heating blanket, a blender, a pair of Oakley Sunglasses and a pair of Argo tickets. Also made it to the final table of the poker tournament. It was a great night.


Just sounds like a normal day for you.

Were you the only one there.


----------



## JD Dave

That was only $20 worth of raffle tickets.  Yes I was invited.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1483679 said:


> That was only $20 worth of raffle tickets.  Yes I was invited.


Who did you talk into buying you $20 worth of raffle tickets...?

I woke up this morning and found my towing mirror hanging off the truck. I know it wasin place when I parked it cause I use that mirror to back the trailer in. All 4 heads on the screws holding it on rotted off. I had to redrill and tap in new ones.What a pita for my Sunday off. Maybe a meteor hit it.....


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1483658 said:


> Don't worry she'll be pregnant soon. .


Then she'll be even hotter looking!Thumbs Up


----------



## CGM Inc.

Chipper works quiet well! Been running for 4 hours today.


----------



## grandview

CGM Inc.;1483702 said:


> Chipper works quiet well! Been running for 4 hours today.


Saw that chipper at the fair this week.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1483702 said:


> Chipper works quiet well! Been running for 4 hours today.


I need one like that too. So much brush at my place.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1483704 said:


> I need one like that too. So much brush at my place.


X2...that is at my place...can't go wrong for the money! Out of NY just south of the border. Free shipping too.


----------



## Triple L

grandview;1483703 said:


> Saw that chipper at the fair this week.


I thought CGM built that????? said it was his "latest project" 2 pages back

I guess around there, hooking up a 3 point hitch attachment is a "project" if I quote CGM :laughing:


----------



## snowplowchick

Nice chipper CGM


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

snowplowchick;1483710 said:


> Nice chipper CGM


Welcome back.


----------



## Triple L

snowplowchick;1483710 said:


> Nice chipper CGM


Sounds like you've missed alot.. Glad to see your back grumpy


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1483702 said:


> Chipper works quiet well! Been running for 4 hours today.


I have never heard a "quiet " chipper...........


----------



## Alpha Property

how about a quiet message board?


----------



## forbidden

Here is a link to what we had to deal with last night. It just missed us but labelled most of the city with golfball size hail. It was a awesome light show last night for about 4 hours.

http://www.calgarysun.com/2012/08/13/calgary-hail-storm-leaves-damaging-trail-of-destruction


----------



## grandview

Alpha Property;1483928 said:


> how about a quiet message board?


There is a secret one out there that we use.


----------



## CGM Inc.

A CGM truck has been spotted in Erin by Mr. Markus :laughing:

Good seeing you.....guess I bought Trout at your buddy Lou that happens to be the Mayor of Erin and gives you all the work!  Small world....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Small Town...:laughing: Hard not to spot you when your honking... I tried to ignore you cause it was a Dodge but you persisted.. Nice to see you...


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1484089 said:


> Small Town...:laughing: Hard not to spot you when your honking... I tried to ignore you cause it was a Dodge but you persisted.. Nice to see you...


Sure blame it on Dodge, you ignore me driving a GM. I guess we know where to go fishing in Milton now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Thought I saw Johnny Royale coming out of the "Place we dare not speak it's name" today too... must of being a fishing day for everybody but me....


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1484099 said:


> Thought I saw Johnny Royale coming out of the "Place we dare not speak it's name" today too... must of being a fishing day for everybody but me....


I was up in Erin taking out fence bottoms today in the rain. I didn't want to go but I have a young guy helping me this week and he said he didn't mind working in the rain so I had trouble saying no. Nice to see a young guy so eager to work.


----------



## grandview

JD likes when young guys try to please him


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1484103 said:


> I was up in Erin taking out fence bottoms today in the rain.


 LOL "The GTG that never was."



JD Dave;1484103 said:


> I didn't want to go but I have a young guy helping me this week and he said he didn't mind working in the rain so I had trouble saying no. Nice to see a young guy so eager to work.


My wife kicks me in the butt and tells me to get to work


----------



## CGM Inc.

Was a miserable day weather wise! Not looking forward to winter forecasts at all.
3 month to go by tomorrow....


----------



## pusher21

forbidden;1483936 said:


> Here is a link to what we had to deal with last night. It just missed us but labelled most of the city with golfball size hail. It was a awesome light show last night for about 4 hours.
> 
> http://www.calgarysun.com/2012/08/13/calgary-hail-storm-leaves-damaging-trail-of-destruction


My sister said she was enjoying watching the storm out the window until she remembered her car was out there getting pelted by the hail. The car did fair so well lol


----------



## G.Landscape

R.G.PEEL;1483640 said:


> I had heard Deerhurst was nice, but I was blown away by the quality of everything from the resort itself, to the food, to the hospitality of those who worked there.... everything. We played with some toys that I thought I should share. Cummins diesel powered rock crawlers with 14" gas adjust shocks. This was not your typical detuned 5 km/hr ride through the woods in something that looked good. I was driving one, following our guide in another, and he was taking us over some pretty crazy and challenging terrain. We also did "treetop trekking" which is basically an obstacle course on aircraft cable in the tops of trees. Lots of bridges, tightropes and ziplines. Lily was taking videos so I'll have them to post shortly. Really really good times up there.


Was that rock crawling near dearhurst or part of the resort activities? My cottage is just around the corner and I knew they have Hummer tours but would love to do the crawlers!!


----------



## Alpha Property

hey guys, are there any used lots up your way that stock used landscapers trucks? I'm looking for a 02-07 GMC 3500. Diesel, 4x4, standard cab and a 8 or 9 foot dump box on the back


----------



## R.G.PEEL

It was called ERA tours. The same guys that have the hummer. You book at deerhurst's sports desk. If your cottage is close to there, you absolutely have to give it a shot. The owner was a really nice guy and its a long ride for not much money.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Anyone got a winter prediction? Or just sell the gear?? Hey everyone! Been forever since i been on... hope everyone is well!*_


----------



## ff1221

xll_VIPER_llx;1484195 said:


> _*Anyone got a winter prediction? Or just sell the gear?? Hey everyone! Been forever since i been on... hope everyone is well!*_


Yep! I'll tell you in April!Thumbs Up


----------



## CGM Inc.

Trout has settled in, 2 didn't make it due to stress from transporting.


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1484321 said:


> Trout has settled in, 2 didn't make it due to stress from transporting.


...dodge...!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1484368 said:


> ...dodge...!


all I have seen at his farm! more the heat stress from warm water.


----------



## cet

Well the fun begins. There was a bid opening for York Region. One of the areas 2 years ago went for $54,000 for winter work only. This time it is a 12 month contract. The summer work includes weekly cutting, liquid fert, aeration, pruning, cultivating and edging. The low bid is $48,000. The guy lives in Barrie and this is for Keswick Sutton. Lots of lake effect snow. :laughing:


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

ff1221;1484314 said:


> Yep! I'll tell you in April!Thumbs Up


_*Sounds like a plan.... most likely going to be sun tanning again all this winter! tymusic *_


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1484392 said:


> Well the fun begins. There was a bid opening for York Region. One of the areas 2 years ago went for $54,000 for winter work only. This time it is a 12 month contract. The summer work includes weekly cutting, liquid fert, aeration, pruning, cultivating and edging. The low bid is $48,000. The guy lives in Barrie and this is for Keswick Sutton. Lots of lake effect snow. :laughing:


Not sure if he was just really hungry or not very smart.


----------



## ff1221

xll_VIPER_llx;1484401 said:


> _*Sounds like a plan.... most likely going to be sun tanning again all this winter! tymusic *_


I hope not, another year like last winter nobody will buy driveway contracts anymore!:crying:


----------



## CGM Inc.

By Ron SchererStaff Writer 
Christian Science Monitor 

updated 8/15/2012 7:49:02 PM ET 
Print
Font:





Last winter, big cities like New York and Philadelphia saved a lot of money because the Northeast had a snow drought. Not so this winter. 

More US news from the Christian Science Monitor 
. 
. 
Yes, even while air conditioners are still running, meteorologists are beginning to focus on the long-term winter weather forecast. And, it looks as if the I-95-corridor cities from Washington to Boston will need to make sure the plows are gassed up and rock salt plentiful.

“I think the East Coast is going to have some battles with some big storms,” says Paul Pastelok, Accu-Weather’s lead long-term forecaster in State College, Pa.

However, Mr. Pastelok predicts the battles won’t start until January and then will extend into February. “November in the Northeast could be above-normal temperatures and below-normal precipitation, and December could be a transition month,” he says. “By January and February it’s going to get pretty cold.”

IN PICTURES: Extreme weather 2012

The cold will collide with moisture flowing up the East Coast, he says, resulting in some big snowstorms that could create travel problems, close school systems and create challenges for retailers.

“The good news is that the winter will be good for hats, gloves, scarves, rock salt, and the plowing industry,” says Scott Bernhardt, president of Planalytics, Inc. a business weather intelligence service in Berwyn, Pa. “It’s bad for store traffic, because other than urban areas it’s hard to get around, and restaurants also take a hit because people just don’t go out.”


Advertise | AdChoices










.
Last winter no indicator 
Mr. Bernhardt says the possibility of a severe winter has yet to hit some of the businesses he talks to. “It’s crazy how many businesses plan off last year,” he says. “And, it’s a no-brainer that it’s not going to be as nice as last year.”

Last year, the worst snowstorm in the Northeast occurred in late October, when some areas got as much as twelve inches of snow. The precipitation came at a time when the trees in most areas still had their leaves. As a result, the snow toppled trees and branches onto power lines, causing massive power outages that lasted as long as two weeks for some homeowners.

The difference this year is that a powerful current that runs along the coast of South America is in the process of shifting from a La Nina, with colder water temperatures, to an El Nino, which results in warmer seawater temperatures in the eastern tropical Pacific. “It changes the weather patterns,” says Pastelok.

Using this summer’s weather as a template, Pastelok looked for what happened in the winter in other years when a weak to moderate El Nino formed. He found a similar pattern in 2002/2003 and 1953/1954.

In those years, storms early in the season drenched the Southeast and then headed out to sea. But, then later in the winter, the snows came.

Experts: Could history repeat itself? 
According to the National Weather Service office in Boston, the winter of 2002/2003 featured below-normal temperatures and above-normal snowfall in many locations. “It was the coldest winter in nine years since 1993-1994,” wrote the Weather Service, noting that it was a “stark contrast” to the prior winter, which was the mildest on record. In 2002/2003, the temperature was 10 degrees colder than 2001/2002.

Pastelok thinks the Southeast could actually get the worst of it this winter. He can envision flooding in the late fall followed by snow and ice this winter all the way down to the Gulf Coast. “Tallahassee could have some snow and ice issues this winter,” he forecasts.

He says the middle of the country is harder to forecast. In general, he anticipates the Central Plains will get drier again. That area has been suffering from a drought but has recently had some precipitation. “We will know better in October,” he says. The weather forecasters will issue a more detailed winter forecast at that point.

This article, "Snow in August? It's steamy now, but forecasters see a big winter coming." first appeared in on CSMonitor.com


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1484392 said:


> Well the fun begins. There was a bid opening for York Region. One of the areas 2 years ago went for $54,000 for winter work only. This time it is a 12 month contract. The summer work includes weekly cutting, liquid fert, aeration, pruning, cultivating and edging. The low bid is $48,000. The guy lives in Barrie and this is for Keswick Sutton. Lots of lake effect snow. :laughing:


I'm guessing A and B went for the same. Good thing I didn't waste my time. The numbers are way less now and back then even with my overhead as small as it is and doing the work myself, I only put about 50 in my pocket for the 2 winters.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

CGM Inc.;1484450 said:


> By Ron SchererStaff Writer
> Christian Science Monitor
> 
> updated 8/15/2012 7:49:02 PM ET
> Print
> Font:
> 
> Last winter, big cities like New York and Philadelphia saved a lot of money because the Northeast had a snow drought. Not so this winter.
> 
> More US news from the Christian Science Monitor
> .
> .
> Yes, even while air conditioners are still running, meteorologists are beginning to focus on the long-term winter weather forecast. And, it looks as if the I-95-corridor cities from Washington to Boston will need to make sure the plows are gassed up and rock salt plentiful.
> 
> "I think the East Coast is going to have some battles with some big storms," says Paul Pastelok, Accu-Weather's lead long-term forecaster in State College, Pa.
> 
> However, Mr. Pastelok predicts the battles won't start until January and then will extend into February. "November in the Northeast could be above-normal temperatures and below-normal precipitation, and December could be a transition month," he says. "By January and February it's going to get pretty cold."
> 
> IN PICTURES: Extreme weather 2012
> 
> The cold will collide with moisture flowing up the East Coast, he says, resulting in some big snowstorms that could create travel problems, close school systems and create challenges for retailers.
> 
> "The good news is that the winter will be good for hats, gloves, scarves, rock salt, and the plowing industry," says Scott Bernhardt, president of Planalytics, Inc. a business weather intelligence service in Berwyn, Pa. "It's bad for store traffic, because other than urban areas it's hard to get around, and restaurants also take a hit because people just don't go out."
> 
> Advertise | AdChoices
> 
> .
> Last winter no indicator
> Mr. Bernhardt says the possibility of a severe winter has yet to hit some of the businesses he talks to. "It's crazy how many businesses plan off last year," he says. "And, it's a no-brainer that it's not going to be as nice as last year."
> 
> Last year, the worst snowstorm in the Northeast occurred in late October, when some areas got as much as twelve inches of snow. The precipitation came at a time when the trees in most areas still had their leaves. As a result, the snow toppled trees and branches onto power lines, causing massive power outages that lasted as long as two weeks for some homeowners.
> 
> The difference this year is that a powerful current that runs along the coast of South America is in the process of shifting from a La Nina, with colder water temperatures, to an El Nino, which results in warmer seawater temperatures in the eastern tropical Pacific. "It changes the weather patterns," says Pastelok.
> 
> Using this summer's weather as a template, Pastelok looked for what happened in the winter in other years when a weak to moderate El Nino formed. He found a similar pattern in 2002/2003 and 1953/1954.
> 
> In those years, storms early in the season drenched the Southeast and then headed out to sea. But, then later in the winter, the snows came.
> 
> Experts: Could history repeat itself?
> According to the National Weather Service office in Boston, the winter of 2002/2003 featured below-normal temperatures and above-normal snowfall in many locations. "It was the coldest winter in nine years since 1993-1994," wrote the Weather Service, noting that it was a "stark contrast" to the prior winter, which was the mildest on record. In 2002/2003, the temperature was 10 degrees colder than 2001/2002.
> 
> Pastelok thinks the Southeast could actually get the worst of it this winter. He can envision flooding in the late fall followed by snow and ice this winter all the way down to the Gulf Coast. "Tallahassee could have some snow and ice issues this winter," he forecasts.
> 
> He says the middle of the country is harder to forecast. In general, he anticipates the Central Plains will get drier again. That area has been suffering from a drought but has recently had some precipitation. "We will know better in October," he says. The weather forecasters will issue a more detailed winter forecast at that point.
> 
> This article, "Snow in August? It's steamy now, but forecasters see a big winter coming." first appeared in on CSMonitor.com


_*
ok i see washington to boston in there..... anything like this out for us up here in sw ontario?payup*_


----------



## schrader

Talk about quite around here, everyone must be busy. Just found out my tractor operator got hit by a car riding his motorcycle home from work on Monday. He is going to be ok but will be atleat six months before he recovers from the injuries. On the hunt for someone to replace him for this winter.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cobourg ribfest this weekend. downtown is busy

I've been scouting properties and planning my attack. I hear alot of last year we were with so and so but we think they are over booked. 

I would really actually like to see a heavy winter. Alot renews next year and if it's light people will expect averages to go down or want out of the seasonal deals 

Hired a full time guy for my store who starts sept 15th and he has worked with me before. The guy is pretty smart and will be a recognized face around here so now I can move to other projects. I was getting cabin fever after 13 years


----------



## JD Dave

schrader;1484638 said:


> Talk about quite around here, everyone must be busy. Just found out my tractor operator got hit by a car riding his motorcycle home from work on Monday. He is going to be ok but will be atleat six months before he recovers from the injuries. On the hunt for someone to replace him for this winter.


Sounds painfull, hopefully he make a full recovery.


MIDTOWNPC;1484657 said:


> cobourg ribfest this weekend. downtown is busy
> 
> I've been scouting properties and planning my attack. I hear alot of last year we were with so and so but we think they are over booked.
> 
> I would really actually like to see a heavy winter. Alot renews next year and if it's light people will expect averages to go down or want out of the seasonal deals
> 
> Hired a full time guy for my store who starts sept 15th and he has worked with me before. The guy is pretty smart and will be a recognized face around here so now I can move to other projects. I was getting cabin fever after 13 years


Wait until your married for 13 years. Thumbs Up


----------



## adamhumberview

JD Dave;1484438 said:


> Not sure if he was just really hungry or not very smart.


cant wait to see how he's gonna show out next week at the opening..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

would you hire these guys to look after your grounds, your lawn, manage your grass, snow and ice problem ? your kids would call this an epic fail. 
prices must be too low, looks like its hard to keep a roof over your head.

excuse me everyone sometimes I get a little :realmad: I was thinking full page local news paper ad. . .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

hope it all works out for your shrader... what I bet will happen is that you will find a new guy and then next season he will be ready to work for you and you will buy another tractor. hope he recovers well. 

in your picture is that a normand blower on the back of the tractor? what tractor and do you like it. Im thinking about buying a blower just to have. I have one spot where I would not have to carry snow around the building if I could just blow it over their containment fence.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1484763 said:


> would you hire these guys to look after your grounds, your lawn, manage your grass, snow and ice problem ? your kids would call this an epic fail.
> prices must be too low, looks like its hard to keep a roof over your head.
> 
> excuse me everyone sometimes I get a little :realmad: I was thinking full page local news paper ad. . .


Ever hear the expression about a mechanics car? A snowplowers driveway? LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1484777 said:


> Ever hear the expression about a mechanics car? A snowplowers driveway? LOL


Yes, and the shoemakers kids have no shoes... I always thought that would be something I wouldnt let happen to me. My own computers will all be good and working... my tenants always happy with the state of the place... a real estate agent should have a nice house. I jewelers wife should have the nicest ring... my grass should be nice, my own plaza lot plowed the best and salted. 
your going to say I should go buy some GM's so I have the best. 

any truck pulls comming up I can heckle you at?


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1484779 said:


> Yes, and the shoemakers kids have no shoes... I always thought that would be something I wouldnt let happen to me. My own computers will all be good and working... my tenants always happy with the state of the place... a real estate agent should have a nice house. I jewelers wife should have the nicest ring... my grass should be nice, my own plaza lot plowed the best and salted.
> your going to say I should go buy some GM's so I have the best.
> 
> any truck pulls comming up I can heckle you at?


You'd never know driving by my place I plowed snow. Generally were so tired we leave it until we've had some sleep. Kinmount on Aug 31 and Uxbrige on the 7th. Nothing very close for you. I need to go cut my grass before you take a pic of my lawn.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1484782 said:


> You'd never know driving by my place I plowed snow. Generally were so tired we leave it until we've had some sleep. Kinmount on Aug 31 and Uxbrige on the 7th. Nothing very close for you. I need to go cut my grass before you take a pic of my lawn.


your not in the lawn business

do you know why they call it kinmount?

cause its not polite to call it screwyourcousin... :laughing:


----------



## greywynd

I was told it was because they couldn't spell incest. It


----------



## JD Dave

Isn't CET from Kinmount?


----------



## schrader

MIDTOWNPC;1484764 said:


> hope it all works out for your shrader... what I bet will happen is that you will find a new guy and then next season he will be ready to work for you and you will buy another tractor. hope he recovers well.
> 
> in your picture is that a normand blower on the back of the tractor? what tractor and do you like it. Im thinking about buying a blower just to have. I have one spot where I would not have to carry snow around the building if I could just blow it over their containment fence.


I have a Normand on the back of the 6430, its a beast, realy well built heavy unit that chews through snow like its nothing. I have a lucknow on the back of the 5085 that was on the back of the 6420 for five years. It's a great blower as well not a well built as the Normand but a good bang for the buck. Just stay away from the real cheap crap like farm king and meteor. One you have a blower, you will find more uses for it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Thanks shrader

Moparfest on in new hamburg this weekend
Temped to go tomorrow.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1484796 said:


> Isn't CET from Kinmount?


And where did that come from, I must have taken a jab at you awhile back.

Dean there is a house like that in Newmarket and they have a sign on the lawn advertising for grass cutting.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1484806 said:


> And where did that come from, I must have taken a jab at you awhile back.
> 
> Dean there is a house like that in Newmarket and they have a sign on the lawn advertising for grass cutting.


I was going to say Chad but I didn't want you to feel left out.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1484877 said:


> I was going to say Chad but I didn't want you to feel left out.


Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## musclecarboy

So are we going to have hockey this year? I was with Stamkos yesterday and he's not feeling optimistic, but they know if they don't play they'll never get the money back. Owners are being really greedy though.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Oh, is he part of the Friends of Dorothy club as well? hahahahahahaha


----------



## adamhumberview

what do you think of the new trailer?


----------



## adamhumberview

Just picked up this beauty for $2500.00

1976 GMC with a 6yd London Hydraulic Spreader
366 Gas Engine. Still runs like a beauty. Planing to do a frankenstein with it.

Might keep the old beauty and restore it slowly with a mini roll off on it.. what you think?


----------



## adamhumberview

Im also selling a bunch of stuff, if anyone is interested..

2003 John Deere 27 ZTS Mini Ex- 3000 Hrs - $16,000 obo
1972 Cat 951 Track Loader - $10,000 obo
Lincoln 200 Amp Welder, Gas Engine (Needs rings) - $750.00
2004 Case 75XT Skid Steer - 2800 Hrs - $10,000 obo
1999 Porsche 911 Carrera Convertible - 93000 km - $21,000 obo


----------



## adamhumberview

Also selling..

1995 Jaguar XJS - 127000 Kms - $15,000 obo
1968 Oldsmobile Toronado - 47000 miles - $3000.00 obo

2009 Dodge Ram 2500 Diesel with 8-10 Blizzard - 87000 km - $35000.00 obo


----------



## musclecarboy

I just jumped out of a plane and made it down alive. Greatest rush ever. Anyone thinking of skydiving, do itttt


----------



## greywynd

Strange that you post that stuff Adam, just happens that I have the same welder for sale, with a decent engine, but welder issues. http://peterborough.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-tools-power-tools-Lincoln-Gas-Engine-Drive-Welder-W0QQAdIdZ404411879

Tom, I can think of a lot of things that are on my to do list, falling from an airplane by choice isn't one of them. Congrats on doing it though!!


----------



## adamhumberview

greywynd;1484979 said:


> Strange that you post that stuff Adam, just happens that I have the same welder for sale, with a decent engine, but welder issues. http://peterborough.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-tools-power-tools-Lincoln-Gas-Engine-Drive-Welder-W0QQAdIdZ404411879
> 
> Tom, I can think of a lot of things that are on my to do list, falling from an airplane by choice isn't one of them. Congrats on doing it though!!


So buy mine and make one good one!

Its time for me to clean up abit here to.. our mini and bobcat work everyday, but were just ready to upgrade.. as for the cars and crap.. no need anymore.. my parents are ready to move so space is another issue..


----------



## greywynd

There was a time not too long ago I would have done that. Reality has came along and I've learned I simply have so many hours, and have to prioritize what I undertake. I'm trying to have 2-3 things for sale all the time right now, and hope to move at least one a week. 15 years of accumulation needs to go. 

I'm at a point where I'm starting to look at life a little differently, and am starting to make some changes.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm also looking to sell some equipment. I would like to sell one of the bobcats and possibly the excavator. I have listed them all on Kijiji, whatever sells first. If any of you are interested in a skidsteer, they are all well looked after and maintained. Being that this is plowsite, I can also sell with pushers or blower.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol, I'm pretty sure I have more bobcat ads than some of the dealers!


----------



## grandview

Pantages Theatre ,did they change the name of this place?


----------



## cet

grandview;1485170 said:


> Pantages Theatre ,did they change the name of this place?


It's called the Canon Theatre now.


----------



## grandview

cet;1485175 said:


> It's called the Canon Theatre now.


i think it was changed again,

Ed Mirvish Theatre
(formerly the Canon)


----------



## cet

grandview;1485179 said:


> i think it was changed again,
> 
> Ed Mirvish Theatre
> (formerly the Canon)


Looks like you are correct. Are you coming up?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

A PS lunch with GV? Should I get lily to make the hooters reservation when she goes to work tonight?


----------



## grandview

cet;1485184 said:


> Looks like you are correct. Are you coming up?


Just seeing what is up this year for shows,I can get a free limo to go up there.



R.G.PEEL;1485188 said:


> A PS lunch with GV? Should I get lily to make the hooters reservation when she goes to work tonight?


More like bring Lilly!Thumbs Up


----------



## adamhumberview

Sold the Case 75XT.. $9500!!! hopefully my hot streak will continue!!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol sell any of my skids for over what I'm asking and keep the balance.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

where are the links to your skids?
Not that I'm looking but I like selling stuff. 

Gv are you taking the limo the casino sends to pick JD up. Lol
Got room for a salt dogg tailgate spreader I think I'm going to make the ultimate snow cat.


----------



## greywynd

Spent some time tonight starting a facebook page for some of the work I've done. So far it's all older projects, as time goes on, I'll post more, and eventually get to some of the stuff that Grant and I teamed up to do. Having to do a lot of gathering up of pictures, and still can't find some that I thought I had!!

Feel free to check it out, https://www.facebook.com/GreywyndExcavating


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

You probably had them on the same card as grants stag and u burned that. Lol


----------



## greywynd

I don't take pics at stags!! I could incriminate myself, so why take the chance??


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol burned into my memory!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The last stag I was at I won an LCD tv, and the only pic I took was of my friend elton taking pics of the low -moral girls. Lol I told him I'm gonna blackmail him one day.


----------



## JD Dave

I heard Lily got turned down for a job at Hooters and she's working at Chucky Cheese's now. Only Limo Grandview is taking is a black reg cab Ford.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Started on some plows today....Here we go again


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Good to know Montana! haha


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

looking at an ad for a snowblower in the Ottawa area. Pickup the phone to call and there is a guy on the line from 20mins near the snowblower that wants to buy steel bobcat tracks I had forsale. Thats sweet. Sold and delivery then pickup the blower if it looks good. thank you come again


----------



## greywynd

Not sure how you do it Dean, seems I have all tire kickers and rarely a serious buyer on Kijiji. I still list stuff, just feels like every time I do I ask myself why did I do this again?

Though when stuff sells and you make some $$$ it is a good feeling!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

oh I get tire kickers too but I reel in the good ones. 
I've sold a few trailers 

It's a gift of the gab (gemini) thing.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Ok maybe not. I tell the guy i would like to come today or tomorrow and he tells me a worker is sick. I call him up to try and arrange something and he tells me call another day. Then emails me. I don't like your attitude don't bother comming. And attaches this 

Philippians 4:6-7
New International Version (NIV)
6*Do not be anxious about anything, but in every situation, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. 7*And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.

Wow


----------



## cet

That makes me laugh.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

im still sitting in my chair in awe shaking my head 

Need someone else to buy them I guess How does one reply to that.... Lol.


----------



## greywynd

Seems more like the type of buyer that I would have reply.


----------



## snowplowchick

Hanging around to meet random kijiji people who are no-shows, or really late, or just nosy are the worst. So frustrating.

This week we sold the most expensive thing yet from kijiji. Bobcat. Was nice to have a deal actually pan out from kijiji. lol



Midtown, do you think they are really serious about what they are selling? Seems fishy to me.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Yes He has 6 forsale. Now he said call him
Back in the am. 

fishy was when 2 guys show up to buy my bobcat with a roll off truck. I was thinking oh boy suitcases of cash. However I went to the bank with them to get the draft. 
I have people meet me at my store I never have them go direct to the place of goods. I usually bring a dog.


----------



## grandview

Typical Canadian engineering.

http://www.rr.com/video/2271059077


----------



## Mr.Markus

Typical American link....


----------



## grandview

Mr.Markus;1485416 said:


> Typical American link....


For you guys up there.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

wow!!!!! It was dancing to the music, and then it died.


----------



## goel

Other side of the coin - darn kijiji

I went to pick something up on the weekend in scarborough, cash in hand. Called 10 minutes before I arrived. All good meet you in 10.

Get thier, nobody around. Call cell and nobody answers. Wait a couple minutes and finally they show. 

Sorry, I can't sell it to you they say.

I ask "and you could not have told me this 10 minutes ago when we talked on the phone when you told me that you would even load it in my truck for me?"

Some lame a$$ answer was coming from them but I had already walked away.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Sorry about that Steve - it had sentimental value


----------



## G.Landscape

snowplowchick;1485359 said:


> Hanging around to meet random kijiji people who are no-shows, or really late, or just nosy are the worst. So frustrating.
> 
> This week we sold the most expensive thing yet from kijiji. Bobcat. Was nice to have a deal actually pan out from kijiji. lol
> 
> Midtown, do you think they are really serious about what they are selling? Seems fishy to me.


We have had pretty good luck with Kijiji for the most part, I find honesty about the equipment is the best and if they can't meet during my schedule then they aren't serious. We have sold everything from $2,000 ford rangers to $50,000 dump trucks...be patient, the right buyers will come.


----------



## goel

Pristine PM ltd;1485461 said:


> Sorry about that Steve - it had sentimental value


Lol. Thanks Jon


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

right now I am trying to sell a ceder strip canoe - and kijiji is giving me no emails! But I know when I do get one, that they will be serious at least.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

put the phrase.... Comes with free bobcat or John Deere keychain that should get you some keyword hits. Lol.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Must sell baby on the way works too. Hahaha


----------



## greywynd

Jon, cedar strip canoes are a small market of folks that are going to buy them. Not sure what kind of price range you're in, but most folks are leery of doing canoe trips with cedar for a few reasons. 

Personally I wish we still had the one we did, but sold it a few years back. 

I'd like to get both a new canoe and a new sea kayak in the next few years.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1485476 said:


> right now I am trying to sell a ceder strip canoe - and kijiji is giving me no emails! But I know when I do get one, that they will be serious at least.


Just post it on the bulletin board at your office... that gets more hits than Kijiji anyway, doesn't it..?


----------



## ff1221

Love the kijiji lowballers looking to get a deal, sold an ATV last year had a guy coming to look at it and this other fool sends me an ad for another machine that was priced lower and a lowball price. I told him I wasn't interested in no rush to sell and besides I didn't see some of the accessories on that one mine had, so he goes into a tyrade about it having the same stuff and that the accessories aren't worth the extra money and I should take his offer, also he only lived a short distance away so he could come right away. I told him he had better hurry and go get the other one as it wasn't to far away and to stop bothering me as I had someone coming to look at mine so he replied saying when they don't take it let me now and I will come get it, it was great sending him a e-mail saying sorry it's sold for $100 under the asking price.Thumbs Up


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm not too offended when I get silly offers. It never hurts to try, and the people don't know me, so its nothing personal. I have snagged some pretty silly kijiji deals myself by throwing out offers. 

I have an offer from a guy about my S185. He wants me to hold financing for him monthly! Lol. No prob. The day the last payment is made, I'll deliver it.


----------



## cet

When I was selling my wife's van for $4250 this guy shows up and offers me $500 telling me I should take the deal. I told him I would give it to Habitat for Humanity before I sold it to him. He asked if my wife was home and I told him yes. As I was putting the van back in the garage he went to the front door to get her. I closed the garage door and was in the driveway when he came back and said she wouldn't answer the door. I said this is my parents house, I don't live here. :laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1485526 said:


> I'm not too offended when I get silly offers. It never hurts to try, and the people don't know me, so its nothing personal. I have snagged some pretty silly kijiji deals myself by throwing out offers.
> 
> I have an offer from a guy about my S185. He wants me to hold financing for him monthly! Lol. No prob. The day the last payment is made, I'll deliver it.


Talk to your dealer. Maybe they can get him finiancing on your machine. They might have to make $1000 but they also know they might sell u another machine.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1485527 said:


> When I was selling my wife's van for $4250 this guy shows up and offers me $500 telling me I should take the deal. I told him I would give it to Habitat for Humanity before I sold it to him. He asked if my wife was home and I told him yes. As I was putting the van back in the garage he went to the front door to get her. I closed the garage door and was in the driveway when he came back and said she wouldn't answer the door. I said this is my parents house, I don't live here. :laughing:


That's funny.


----------



## greywynd

cet;1485527 said:


> When I was selling my wife's van for $4250 this guy shows up and offers me $500 telling me I should take the deal. I told him I would give it to Habitat for Humanity before I sold it to him. He asked if my wife was home and I told him yes. As I was putting the van back in the garage he went to the front door to get her. I closed the garage door and was in the driveway when he came back and said she wouldn't answer the door. I said this is my parents house, I don't live here. :laughing:


Of course you should take the deal, it's in his best interest!! After all, he offered about 15% of your asking price!!


----------



## ff1221

R.G.PEEL;1485526 said:


> I'm not too offended when I get silly offers. It never hurts to try, and the people don't know me, so its nothing personal. I have snagged some pretty silly kijiji deals myself by throwing out offers.
> 
> I have an offer from a guy about my S185. He wants me to hold financing for him monthly! Lol. No prob. The day the last payment is made, I'll deliver it.


I'm not offended by a lowball price every thing you post will get a lowball offer, just this guy wouldn't stop going on, that drives me nuts, but it's the nature of the beast and to be honest it's kinda fun messing with lowballers like that guy!

Nice one Cet that was hilarious!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Yesterday was an adventure. 
Went to Ottawa to deliver a set of skid steer tracks I sold and pick up the blower I wanted. Day started out with me leavin wallet at home. That's ok the cash was is my pocket and I had extra to pay for the diesel I just pumped. Deliver tracks and buddy try's to work me down on the price even though we had a deal. But as he is doing it in the truck stop parking lot someone pulls in and says. Are those skid steer tracks. I need a set how much? they are sold the guy pipes up and hands me over the full amount. I couldn't believe it. Then I go for the blower. The owner wanted to sell some blowers so put them on kijiji. The general manager then said your too cheap. That's why they tried
To convince me not to buy. But I'm persistent. So they sold me one. And canceled the ad. Took forever to load. leave for home and stop at lone star. Daniel alfredson was having dinner a few tables over with his son and some other kids. Maybe a birthday. Took a pic but didn't interrupt. Heading home now and its bumpy cause of all the construction My light plug falls out and breaks some plastic. Plug it back in and it flickers a bit. 
I swear we came around the corner and there is an opp in the side road. She pulls me lic ownership and registration. I say oh boy. How about a business card. I had my trailer info but my truck was with my wallet cause I just renewed my sticker. We found out that I had four way lights so after telling her where we were headed and why we had a snow blower on the trailer she said your batting 0 right now but you just saved $500 drive home with your fourways on. Bye. Nice! so 3 hours of blink blink blink blink I got home The blower is a pronovost inverted blower and its in great condition and I got it for $2250. What I'm goin to do with it well that another story


----------



## JD Dave

At least you didn't blow a tire Dean.


----------



## greywynd

Sounds like a typical day at times. Sounds like a nice score on the blower though, and then you got lucky with the OPP officer! (Does your other half know?  )

I've been 'dancing' off and on all summer with a possible client, would get an email requesting some pricing and info, not hear from them, start to think it's dead, and then hear from them again, etc, etc. 

Get a call yesterday, can I do a site meeting Monday? Yea, I can make that work. 

How soon can you start? Can you start Wednesday? Well, do you want a price on the job, or....? No, we're good with time and materials...we have to get going on this right away. 

Once I know what all is going on with the job I'll fill you guys in a little better, and as long as the payment terms are good, I'll be happy.


----------



## musclecarboy

greywynd;1485896 said:


> Sounds like a typical day at times. Sounds like a nice score on the blower though, and then you got lucky with the OPP officer! (Does your other half know?  )
> 
> I've been 'dancing' off and on all summer with a possible client, would get an email requesting some pricing and info, not hear from them, start to think it's dead, and then hear from them again, etc, etc.
> 
> Get a call yesterday, can I do a site meeting Monday? Yea, I can make that work.
> 
> How soon can you start? Can you start Wednesday? Well, do you want a price on the job, or....? No, we're good with time and materials...we have to get going on this right away.
> 
> Once I know what all is going on with the job I'll fill you guys in a little better, and as long as the payment terms are good, I'll be happy.


I'm guessing I know what job you're talking about, good to hear. I had a similar score this week... Threw out a silly number to just lay a driveway of interlock with a fairly complicated pattern and he actually said yes, so it looks like I'll make a couple week's pay in 2 days in cash. Kinda screws up my golf game because I was just getting back into it!


----------



## schrader

Ya wish I could get a break like that, they never cut me any slack. You scored a pronovost inverted for 2250, that sounds like a crazy good deal to me.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

they probably figure Id have a hard time paying the bill since I drive a dodge...

just unloaded the blower


----------



## CGM Inc.

First cut on a new townhouse establishment today on a trial basis since it is all new 
Also with a new manager from a management co we started working with beginning of the year.

He doesn't know us I don't know him! First question " what do you do for your managers?"

F/U...guess I have to pull a PPM and cut his house! Would love to call his office and inform them
but thats what it takes to get work these days. Must be a nationality thing too...


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1485929 said:


> they probably figure Id have a hard time paying the bill since I drive a dodge...
> 
> just unloaded the blower


 i take one too! Nice!


----------



## schrader

CGM Inc.;1485946 said:


> First cut on a new townhouse establishment today on a trial basis since it is all new
> Also with a new manager from a management co we started working with beginning of the year.
> 
> He doesn't know us I don't know him! First question " what do you do for your managers?"
> 
> F/U...guess I have to pull a PPM and cut his house! Would love to call his office and inform them
> but thats what it takes to get work these days. Must be a nationality thing too...


One of the PMs i work for just got fired in the spring, been pulling that crap for two years, finally got what he deserved.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm glad I don't have to stoop to that.... My answer to "what do you do for your managers?" would be " ... a great job.!!!"


Nice blower.......... Johnny appleseed!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

uh - just so everyone know's - Stefan is kidding!


----------



## ff1221

Sweet deal Dean, at that price that cop coulda charged you with theft. how many ounces is that golden horseshoe up your????????:laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1485980 said:


> uh - just so everyone know's - Stefan is kidding!


About it being a "nationality thing.....?"


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1485980 said:


> uh - just so everyone know's - Stefan is kidding!


I'll bet he's not.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ff1221;1485993 said:


> Sweet deal Dean, at that price that cop coulda charged you with theft. how many ounces is that golden horseshoe up your????????:laughing:


huge 
I was actually thinking about opening 
Lucky horse snow blowing.


----------



## JD Dave

Serves this sucker right. Guy bids 1/3 of what I bid for all this bush hogging and then he gets stuck like this. LOL


----------



## ff1221

JD Dave;1486011 said:


> Serves this sucker right. Guy bids 1/3 of what I bid for all this bush hogging and then he gets stuck like this. LOL


Nice! That guy shoulda borrowed Dean's horseshoe. Love to see the guy that can do it cheaper get his.Thumbs Up

What's with the skidsteer bucket?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

that looks like a triple l bucket on that Tractor. Chad ?


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1486014 said:


> that looks like a triple l bucket on that Tractor.  Chad ?


Hahaha nice one Dave, me bidding on a job against you? LOL, in caledon to top it off hahaha I sent him that pic today, we were mowing for a private land owner down here in Kitchener when the tractor fell into the ditch lol

The Denali had no trouble pulling it out tho  but buddy was it some stuck!


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1486011 said:


> Serves this sucker right. Guy bids 1/3 of what I bid for all this bush hogging and then he gets stuck like this. LOL


To be fair... that tractor is 1/3 the size of the one you were bidding with.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

found this horst blade if anyone is interested. again... poor listing and its a nice deal I think

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...cessories-Skid-Steer-Blade-W0QQAdIdZ406546085

If it was 10ft I'd be all over it.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1486020 said:


> Hahaha nice one Dave, me bidding on a job against you? LOL, in caledon to top it off hahaha I sent him that pic today, we were mowing for a private land owner down here in Kitchener when the tractor fell into the ditch lol
> 
> The Denali had no trouble pulling it out tho  but buddy was it some stuck!


You should really buy a Ford if you want a work truck.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1486054 said:


> You should really buy a Ford if you want a work truck.


Are you crazy??? I never thought I would hear those words come from you!!! Did you fall and hit your head last night? Sounds like you've been talking to Keith too much!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1486057 said:


> Are you crazy??? I never thought I would hear those words come from you!!! Did you fall and hit your head last night? Sounds like you've been talking to Keith too much!


I did ride in Keith's 2 hour old f350 last week and it was a pretty nice truck. I think my backs finally healed now.


----------



## Triple L

But some people "prefer" the ride of a "real" truck LOL

They can keep telling themself that!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

every year there is a large usa food company that sells off a ton of gmc 5500's they go super cheap but they are all propane. anyone ever run a propane anything in the winter?
example a gmc 5500 sells for about $4500.


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1486150 said:


> every year there is a large usa food company that sells off a ton of gmc 5500's they go super cheap but they are all propane. anyone ever run a propane anything in the winter?
> example a gmc 5500 sells for about $4500.


I believe I've seen some of them floating around online. People must not want the hassle. Any idea what the cost per km is compared to gas or diesel? Obviously the winter use is a big thing too


----------



## schrader

Its also getting realy hard to find places that will fill propane vehicles. Wonder if it could be converted back to gas? 8.1 ?


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1486150 said:


> every year there is a large usa food company that sells off a ton of gmc 5500's they go super cheap but they are all propane. anyone ever run a propane anything in the winter?
> example a gmc 5500 sells for about $4500.


Dean, I just about pulled the trigger on one of those trucks a few weeks ago too!

I did some serious thinking, as the price is pretty hard to beat, but
- With 300,000 km's on a gas job that runs hot cause the propane, how much life is left in the motor? I've never owned a truck with more then 125,000kms on it haha
- I've found myself every now and then filling up fuel at 2am in the morning, thats not gonna happen with propane, around here anyways, Now what????
- 2wd would cause me grief with using the backblade, it would make a good salt truck but I want something that can plow some real snow
- It probably wouldnt be all that great at towing my 10 ton float and loader around in the summer 
- and Im a sucker for creature comforts such as power windows and locks

So, that being said, I picked myself up a 07 F550 diesel 4WD XLT and couldnt be happier, took it over the scale and its got a 11,500lb payload


----------



## DeVries

What you bought a Ford? Did you have a fall or something?


----------



## Triple L

DeVries;1486233 said:


> What you bought a Ford? Did you have a fall or something?


LOL I know I know, gm dosent make a truck in the class I want anymore and they all want wayy too much money for a 4wd topkick... Oh well atleast its not a dodge LOL


----------



## Alpha Property

dump on the back, some checker plate under body boxes and a set of chrome rims and you'll be all set
or are you going the hook lift route?


----------



## greywynd

Just waiting to see what Chad does to get rid of the dual training wheels and go to singles. 

Are the making super singles for that size of truck yet?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I was only thinking for a salt truck.


----------



## Triple L

greywynd;1486247 said:


> Just waiting to see what Chad does to get rid of the dual training wheels and go to singles.
> 
> Are the making super singles for that size of truck yet?


Once u step up to 10 bolt rims duals are all good, they are still gay for 8 bolts LOL now I have the truck to match my float with 2-10k torsion oil bath duals 

Dean u should buy my 2 yard salter, put 2' extensions on it and call it a day! $5500 for a sick salt truck and salter...


----------



## greywynd

Oh, didn't know that it was the number of bolts that defined it. Guess that's why some of the Hino's etc only have 5 bolt wheels? 

It's a shame the Denali couldn't do the job that many F250's and F350's do every day!!


----------



## grandview

Was at Niagara on the Lake this morning for breakfast. I would of bought for anyone who would of showed up.


----------



## RAZOR

MIDTOWNPC;1486150 said:


> every year there is a large usa food company that sells off a ton of gmc 5500's they go super cheap but they are all propane. anyone ever run a propane anything in the winter?
> example a gmc 5500 sells for about $4500.


I had a little S-10 propane powered truck in the 1980's. It was cheap to run but then again propane was 16 cents/litre back then. It ran fine in cold weather the only major drawbacks were finding propane stations or finding a station with somebody on duty to pump propane. Towards the end I was having a hard time finding anybody to work on it. One guy would not even allow it in his shop to change a tire. One thing I did notice with it is that the oil never looked dirty, it always looked as clean as the day I put it in.


----------



## Triple L

greywynd;1486258 said:


> Oh, didn't know that it was the number of bolts that defined it. Guess that's why some of the Hino's etc only have 5 bolt wheels?
> 
> It's a shame the Denali couldn't do the job that many F250's and F350's do every day!!


I'm not sure about those 5 bolt wheels on those 19.5 trucks... They never seem to stay tight, I know of a cabover that has lost a few wheels in the last couple years...

Don't forget my Denali dusted your boss's truck and 42 out of 47 other trucks that night... Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nice Chad..... I looked at the same thing new for my next truck to step up the weight class.

I heard Gm is changing the 5500 to the regular cab in the next few years.





















 Made you go "Crap!!!!"........


----------



## greywynd

Triple L;1486263 said:


> I'm not sure about those 5 bolt wheels on those 19.5 trucks... They never seem to stay tight, I know of a cabover that has lost a few wheels in the last couple years...
> 
> Don't forget my Denali dusted your boss's truck and 42 out of 47 other trucks that night... Lol


Less than 10' is dusted? Huh. Funny though, there's an F350 pulling a trailer equivalent to yours, on a regular (as in daily) basis.

Anyway, enough good natured ribbing, congrats on buying the Ford!


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1486264 said:


> Nice Chad..... I looked at the same thing new for my next truck to step up the weight class.
> 
> I heard Gm is changing the 5500 to the regular cab in the next few years.
> 
> Made you go "Crap!!!!"........


Lol, I don't think I'd want a 550 as a daily driver / personal truck, I don't know if you've ever driven one, but buddy, without a load on, the thing is worse then a lumberwagon! You would want to keep your GM too I would imagine


----------



## cet

Truck looks good Chad. Should make a great winter truck.
Dean a 5500 would make a great salt truck but parts are expensive and usually not in stock.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1486268 said:


> Lol, I don't think I'd want a 550 as a daily driver / personal truck, I don't know if you've ever driven one, but buddy, without a load on, the thing is worse then a lumberwagon! You would want to keep your GM too I would imagine


The guy that sold me my chevy works at Ford now but I haven't been to see him. My chevy dealer closed and the ones in Guelph aren't knowledgeable enough for my liking.
I just bought my wife a Traverse out in Orangeville and I was impressed with their service and attitude alot more. We'll see... I still have Gm points to get rid of.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I remember the drive from the dealership to Voth in my F-550 - worst drive of my life. Worse then the Ford Death Wobble of the 06 we had. Rides fine with the dump on it, for a Ford. Old men with back issues like Chevy's. Young men who don't know about their future back issues like Fords.

hahahaha


----------



## ff1221

A buddy of mine has a heavy truck shop and installs Beau-Roc boxes, picked up a sterling bullet (dodge) cab and chassis for him in Bracebridge one time, worst ride of my life, even once the box was installed it was still brutal, anything over 100km/hr and you couldn't keep it on the road, terrible truck, My Topick rides like a Cadillac compared to that thing!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I rode shotgun with a friend in an international triaxle rolloff with a 40 ton tag from thornhill to bobcaygeon empty with empty rails to pick up rock. Needed like 4 bathroom breaks on a 2 hour drive! Once chad gets 15 000 lbs of salt on it it'll settle down!


----------



## Landcare - Mont

ff1221;1486324 said:


> ... anything over 100km/hr and you couldn't keep it on the road,...


Why would you want to drive the bigger trucks over 100 kph? Are you a long-haul trucker on a tight schedule?


----------



## ff1221

Landcare - Mont;1486363 said:


> Why would you want to drive the bigger trucks over 100 kph? Are you a long-haul trucker on a tight schedule?


Nope, just used to running big trucks fast!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I did a small 1 day dig for a close friend of mine who owns the exact same equipment as me. He was double booked so he sent me. Typically when we work for each other we just say "this is Grant he's digging with you today" or "Eric is running the machine for you". 

Now due to some tickets earlier this season, I run logos on the trucks. When I was picking up the machine this morning, the customer types in my phone# and asks for a card. I told him I didn't have one, but Eric can always reach me. "Of course," he says "I wouldn't do that to Eric, just if he is busy". Lol if he's busy he'll call me anyways.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*farm show*

Farm Show in woodstock http://www.outdoorfarmshow.com/
sept 11, 12, 13th... sounds like a good excuse for a gtg if anyone is up for it


----------



## greywynd

Looks like I'll be hanging around closer to home at least for a few days, will finalize the deal tomorrow for a bunch of work with Ducks Unlimited. Going to be getting muddy a day or two for sure!! Culverts and water control structures (small dams basically) to replace and install, temporary dams to install then remove, roads to rebuild for small equipment access, brushing to do, the list goes on. The nice part of it, is that this is the first phase of a two part project, and I have a good chance to do the second phase too!!

Dean, I may be too busy playing in the mud, but will see closer to the time about heading down to the show.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hunting sites? I always thought it was funny that when I was younger, I thought Ducks Unlimited was an environmental group.


----------



## greywynd

Hey, often conservation and hunting goes hand in hand. Preserve the natural environment for the critters so they flourish, and it also allows for better hunting. There are a lot of hunters I know that do more for conservation and the environment than many of the extremists out there these days!!


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1486260 said:


> Was at Niagara on the Lake this morning for breakfast. I would of bought for anyone who would of showed up.


I would have went if you had told me. I kind of thought you were scared to leave Buffalo.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Received a bid package for multiple distribution warehouses in Mississauga.
Contractor has to be a Smart about Salt Certified Contractor.

Like it or not its becoming known to clients.


----------



## greywynd

I think I'll start offering a course called 'Salt Smart', and offer certificates too. I know where I can get them at Staples and have a printer!! 

Why is it that so many people jump on these bandwagons? Is our society really that full of lemmings these days?


----------



## DeVries

The local region that looks after my road is also certified. I find that the amount of salt they spread is crazy. There are times that along the shoulder you could go and scoup it up with a shovel. What's the sence being certified if you don't change your habits.
Lets face it most or maybe all guys are worried about a slip and fall and if they skimp there is a chance that they have a claim so why not spend a few extra dollars on salt and have piece of mind that it will be safe for people.
What needs to be done is to ban salt outright. That way our water table won't get contaminated bridges and vehicles would not rot away and people would just have to be more carefull walking and driving, a process that will take some time I'm sure.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Every industry has a standard, ISO, TS, SAE, CSA call it what you want.
If everyone acts responsible we wouldn't need standards.

Right or wrong doesn't make a difference to me at this point, we got the bid because we are certified.
There aren't to many competitors that are at this point.

Banning salt is the wrong approach....banning slip and falls would be better or cap them at a certain amount.

I'm not a tree hugger but I sure don't like to put salt down for no reason.


----------



## greywynd

The standards organizations have watchdogs and overseeing checks in place. They themselves are regulated and kept in balance. What I am getting at is there are many 'organizations' that show up, and when one really looks into them, are a private entity that show up and all of a sudden are 'certifying' various groups or individuals. 

Who looks after these? Who makes them any more qualified or what to educate anyone else? 

For the record, not trying to say that it's not an advantage for you at the moment, and congrats on being able to bid on some new work.


----------



## DeVries

Banning slip and falls would be great but not sure it would work.

The Smart about salt program is great and I took it but I agree who is out there making sure that the certified individuals and companies are actually doing what the program educates you to do?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I agree that it is good to use any advantage to get work. I do agree that there are two many private entities offering "cetifications" based on attending a course and paying for it. 

I agree with proving a good standing CVOR, clean driver's abstract etc... As these are all continually monitored and can be revoked for not adhering to the rules. 

Any shmoe of the street can become "smart about salt" or a "sima certified contractor" etc.... If they can read and spend a couple hundred bucks. Matthew's equipment teaches "bobcat operating courses" if you pay for them. The guy behind the counter reads you the operating manual and shows you all the "danger" signs. Its amazing how many times I've been asked for my "certificate" lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I just tell people.... "I'm Certifiable."


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol accurate Markus!

Two others I'm often asked are whether I'm a "unilock authorized contractor" or a "landscape ontario" member, because they want to make sure that I'm professional, and the landscape show display said to ask.

The authorized contractor program is free, so one day I may send in pics of 3 jobs and get that one. I wonder if they would recognize the pictures I would send.....


----------



## CGM Inc.

greywynd;1486635 said:


> The standards organizations have watchdogs and overseeing checks in place. They themselves are regulated and kept in balance. What I am getting at is there are many 'organizations' that show up, and when one really looks into them, are a private entity that show up and all of a sudden are 'certifying' various groups or individuals.


They have the right to audit your documentation and sites....all valid points for sure!
Especially since I pay them to certify me! Hard to revoke my license since they will loose a paying member.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mark and I have decided to start "excellence in excavation", a course about digging holes. We will be offering a 2 hour webinar where we show pictures of proper and improper procedures complete with descriptions of both. Pay attention because at the end we will have a test. It will only cost $199/yr and you get a certificate of authorization, and a sticker for your truck to show customers that you are dedicated to higher education. If you book this week we will give you a special introductory rate of $150 for the first year! Once we have enough customers, we will start a website and newsletter. Here, we will sell ad space to Cat, komatsu, Deere, etc.... And mail you their ads!!! Hurry!

Also, as we expand, we would like to offer a tractor/loader course. We will be hiring instructors, so JD, CGM, Midtown, PPM, CET, LLL please inquire for franchise and licensing opportunities (give us $500)


----------



## Mr.Markus

How about you just bury a medallion and when they find it without hurting themselves...they're certified. 
That would make the course fun.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1486648 said:


> Lol accurate Markus!
> 
> Two others I'm often asked are whether I'm a "unilock authorized contractor" or a "landscape ontario" member, because they want to make sure that I'm professional, and the landscape show display said to ask.
> 
> The authorized contractor program is free, so one day I may send in pics of 3 jobs and get that one. I wonder if they would recognize the pictures I would send.....


....they actually came out and looked at a job we installed to certify us!
.....how much more business you could have had if you would have been LO or UNILOCK member? I don't know and I don't care but if it get's me the job I say it was worth it for me.


----------



## greywynd

I know in my case it's not the certs, memberships or other paperwork that gets most of my larger jobs, it's the fact that I can do jobs that everyone else shy away from. 

This DU job for example requires me to walk a 10' wide excavator across a glorified beaver dam. Most contractors look at a job like that and say no way. I look at it, charge a premium, and take what it takes to get the job done. Same goes for many of the close quarter demolition jobs, confined area digging, and so on. 

It does help to have 10+ years of experience and not a single insurance claim though too.......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have zero computer certifications. And no post secondary computer education. My competitors all were way more qualified then me and they no longer exist.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Dean, you may be interested in being a ground floor invester with Mark and I.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ontario's first "Excellence in Excavation" graduate.....

Word to the wise...Don't leave the dogs out unattended while you invoice.:realmad:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

HAHAHA, lily came for a drive with me to bring the brush mower to mark I ptbo. She's asking I'd we should buy a husky or will it just constantly get up to mischief. As she asked, I see that post! Lol. I still want one.


----------



## greywynd

Guess it's a "catch 21". As Grant says, it's a "Lillyism" that came out tonight.


----------



## JD Dave

You can argue about certification all you want but if Stefan gets the work he bid on (if he wants it) It will pay for the certification for the rest of his life. Plus generally at these type of courses you do learn something. I know everyone thinks they know everything but we're still learning new things on the farm and in the winter all the time.


----------



## musclecarboy

Going along with the certification stuff, I think university is being devalued too. At this point you don't need a degree in a related field for most jobs and your marks are irrelevant. Just doesn't seem to be a fair measure of one's ability to fit into a position. Let's face it, we all know people with endless credentials that are out to lunch, and others that are amazing with all kinds of tasks with no formal training.


----------



## Triple L

I would agree, But usually its the people with no credentials saying that as well lol


----------



## CGM Inc.

musclecarboy;1486915 said:


> Going along with the certification stuff, I think university is being devalued too. At this point you don't need a degree in a related field for most jobs and your marks are irrelevant. Just doesn't seem to be a fair measure of one's ability to fit into a position. Let's face it, we all know people with endless credentials that are out to lunch, and others that are amazing with all kinds of tasks with no formal training.


Doesn't that apply both ways.....let's just face it how many smart people with great credentials do you know that are outstanding at what they do?
I say I know more people with no credentials that have no clue about anything.....

If you are an entrepreneur with a vision you have a very successful and dangerous mind to succeed! No need for a PHD or MBA....


----------



## CGM Inc.

Another project we are working on (I'm not doing anything on it).....

http://www.puremetal.com/english/contact.htm these guys will do the galvanizing. 4' 4" can be done in Mississauga but our unit has to go to Brantford the way it appears unless they can dipp it sideways.

Has to be sandblasted since the mild wash doesn't strip paint anymore the way it used to be.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Cat is my new favourite skidsteer brand!


----------



## DeVries

Chain looks rough on it, I assume you will replace it too. Staying with the gas motor or going electric?

Wish I had time to start on my winter stuff.


----------



## DeVries

R.G.PEEL;1487027 said:


> Cat is my new favourite skidsteer brand!


Sounds like you got a story for us..............


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

He is going crazy only been married a few weeks. It's ok grant 
Quick someone get him a beer he is low


----------



## Mr.Markus

Once you're married they convince you that one "CAT "is all you'll need...........for the rest of your life...


----------



## grandview

Isn't better to have two cats to keep themselves from being lonely?


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1487036 said:


> Chain looks rough on it, I assume you will replace it too. Staying with the gas motor or going electric?
> 
> Wish I had time to start on my winter stuff.


Thar spreader came from Stoney Creek.
Stay with gas for now assuming that motor is still running.
Most likely a new chain since all sprockets and bearings will get replaced.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Had to come home before I could explain why I love cat skid steers.

I have been digging subdrain in a parking lot for the last few days. The company I'm digging for has been backfilling with their cat. Today was my last day and only a couple of hours. When their cat broke down, I got to bring in my bobcat and bill for another 6 hrs so we could get the job done.

Cats are my favourite.... when other people own them!


----------



## DeVries

Who evers been running that thing needs to take a certification course to learn how to run it properly. Looks like a lot of soil on the roof of that thing.


----------



## greywynd

Looks like their Cat was looking after the dust control underneath it!

Just got back from a run to the vets, one of the dogs grabbed a porcupine right after dinner. 

Totally in the wrong business, $600 for an hours worth of work and some drugs.


----------



## Grassman09

That looks like a 4 seasons logo on the side of the Cat. They all break down eventually no matter the brand or else they wouldn't need service technicians. So far just a AC part and electrical fault at the door and a wheel bearing. The bearing surprised me at only 350hrs on it. 

greywynd

You think that vet is expensive, the other VET office called battlefield is worse.


----------



## greywynd

I wouldn't know, it's a rare occasion that I take something in for service work. Most of it I do myself, and the occasional time I can't, I have generally been able to take the part in instead of the whole machine. 

I did break down and get some work done on one of the trucks this summer, other than e-testing, that is the first thing that has been hired out in about 4 years. (Even safeties are prepped for here and then I have a mobile guy come and look them over and sign off the paperwork.)


----------



## CGM Inc.

Howden BlueChip is up for sale in Milton! Including contracts for the city of Milton until 2013.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Anyone interested in some sub-work? I have some sodding and grading in north scarborough.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Depending on the size, and what you're willing to pay, I'd definately be interested. PM me the details


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hi Guys - I wanted to do a get-together for a long time now, but just haven't had the time. We are now hoping to do it on September 14th end of day. Probably start around 4pm or 5pm for a BBQ.

Markham and Ellesmere area in Scarborough.

Hope you can make it. Let me know if you are in or not so I can make sure we have enough burgers.

All the best!

Jon


----------



## greywynd

Those burgers will have 'T' shaped bones in 'em right?  Being a Friday that means I'll have to plan to stay late and wait for all the weekend traffic to die off before heading back home too.....stock up on refreshments!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I will really try to make it. 
is it work attire? I mean besides the bulletproof vests :laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Haha - couple km's from Danzig, should be safe.

No, no money for T-bones. Kirland Signature is all you will get! Haha


----------



## CGM Inc.

A slow moving cold front is producing showers and thunderstorms over a large swath of Southern Ontario. The airmass is quite unstable and a number of the more intense thunderstorms are capable of producing heavy downpours with rainfall amounts of 50 mm in one hour.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the ground is like concrete. Soccer on Friday killed my ankles and heels. 
Seems to be one extreme to another.


----------



## schrader

Pristine PM ltd;1487805 said:


> Hi Guys - I wanted to do a get-together for a long time now, but just haven't had the time. We are now hoping to do it on September 14th end of day. Probably start around 4pm or 5pm for a BBQ.
> 
> Markham and Ellesmere area in Scarborough.
> 
> Hope you can make it. Let me know if you are in or not so I can make sure we have enough burgers.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Jon


Ill try to make this one since I missed the last one.


----------



## G.Landscape

CGM Inc.;1487881 said:


> A slow moving cold front is producing showers and thunderstorms over a large swath of Southern Ontario. The airmass is quite unstable and a number of the more intense thunderstorms are capable of producing heavy downpours with rainfall amounts of 50 mm in one hour.


Very Formal.....is this post just to try and keep the thread on topic so it doesn't get deleted? haha.

We don't need more rain today....save it for another day this week or next! My new sod repair is already floating away....


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1487884 said:


> the ground is like concrete. Soccer on Friday killed my ankles wearing heels.
> Seems to be one extreme to another.


Try wearing cleats and don't be worried if they match your uniform.


Pristine PM ltd;1487860 said:


> Haha - couple km's from Danzig, should be safe.
> 
> No, no money for T-bones. Kirland Signature is all you will get! Haha


As long as you have a nice fresh salad with a raspberry vinagrette dressing I'm sure LLL will come. I'm going to try and make it, hopefully work will cooperate.


----------



## schrader

Huh just looked on the WC web site apparently it rained in Ontario, barely enough to knock the dust down here, must have missed us.


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1487978 said:


> Huh just looked on the WC web site apparently it rained in Ontario, barely enough to knock the dust down here, must have missed us.


We got a 1 hour shower, amounted to F all!

Tanks for the Invite John, heading on holidays the 15th so Friday evening will be filled with much fantastically fun packing and loading ATVs, everybody have a good time!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1487964 said:


> Try wearing cleats and don't be worried if they match your uniform.
> 
> As long as you have a nice fresh salad with a raspberry vinagrette dressing I'm sure LLL will come. I'm going to try and make it, hopefully work will cooperate.


should I book you guys a room of your own this time :laughing:


----------



## greywynd

Rained most of the day here, couple short breaks and that was it. Ironically I was just finishing hauling a load of water this morning when it started.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1488019 said:


> should I book you guys a room of your own this time :laughing:


It doesn't bother me if your buying again. Another poor sucker needs to get married so we can go to his stag.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1488025 said:


> It doesn't bother me if your buying again. Another poor sucker needs to get married so we can go to his stag.


true.. I nominate pristine.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1488026 said:


> true.. I nominate pristine.


We could be waiting a while on that. From what I've heard Jon is quite the mamma's boy.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That's true! Mamma wouldn't like me hanging around with your types!

No stag here, but I will be doing a city hall type thing in the next couple months. We move in to our new house Oct 23rd! 

Only our 6th offer, after looking every weekend we were around from Nov... lucky to get what we got.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1488040 said:


> That's true! Mamma wouldn't like me hanging around with your types!
> 
> No stag here, but I will be doing a city hall type thing in the next couple months. We move in to our new house Oct 23rd!
> 
> Only our 6th offer, after looking every weekend we were around from Nov... lucky to get what we got.


Oh yeah. Congrats. You can leave me incharge. I'm trusting. .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Have any of you guys ever had an open house where you showcase your equipment and what you do. In no way am I really big but I have been thinking about this to drum up business and let people see what we use. Anyone can get a picture or say they will buy the equipment if they get the job. 
Ive been getting alot of questions lately about equipment.


----------



## Triple L

Congrats Jon! That's awesome buddy!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Just get a text 'sorry, some crackhead busted your drivers side window"

The first time in a year one of the guys has taken my truck home due to their truck being down with a fuel pressure issue...

Always smiling...


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1488040 said:


> That's true! Mamma wouldn't like me hanging around with your types!
> 
> No stag here, but I will be doing a city hall type thing in the next couple months. We move in to our new house Oct 23rd!
> 
> Only our 6th offer, after looking every weekend we were around from Nov... lucky to get what we got.


Congrats!! on house. I guess you want to make an honest women out of her before you live in sin. We should at least have dinner at Hooters the night before the big day.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Good idea Dave, that would be the breast idea.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

There are plenty of things to do in the niagara region. You could write it off as a business strip.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1488088 said:


> There are plenty of things to do in the niagara region. You could write it off as a business strip.


I can't say if revenue Canada would think that was legal or not.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1488120 said:


> I can't say if revenue Canada would think that was legal or not.


A good accountant would say " Let's submit it and see what happens..."


----------



## grandview

Send a limo down to pick me up and take me to dinner,that should be a legit expense


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Laughing .... re reading that. Grant spelled best wrong on purpose. Then I actually ment to say trip not strip. But they do go hand in hand.


----------



## cet

Congrats on the house Jon.

I should be able to make Friday night.

City hall is the way to go, when's the baby do?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Is it still a "shotgun wedding" in scarborough? Or is it like a "nickel nine mil with the numbers filed" wedding?


----------



## greywynd

Does that mean 'ole skool' would be a 6 shot .38 revolver?


----------



## adamhumberview

I have been fortunate to secure most of my winter contracts long term throughout the summer for the next 2-3 seasons.. these next few months for me will be dedicated to equipment upgrades and new properties within short distances of my existing work.

have any of you gotten an early start on sales or client relations? Over the winter season, we have a few trade shows I am going to be showcasing my company at and potentially putting together a sales team.. have any of you taken this approach also? I believe in our canadian market, expansion is easy with the right team..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I picked a company that dropped the ball last year and targeted every property they do. I Asked one person today if they were happy with the work that was done last year by the other contractor and they said. Can't say... Cause they never showed up


----------



## DeVries

Like you stated, expansion is easy with the right team. Thats what its all about having the right people in place that you can trust and do good work is the only way you can survive and expand.

Look like a wet weekend coming up.


----------



## greywynd

Finding the right people is the difficult part of the equation.

Wet weekend? Doesn't matter much, I'm working in the middle of a swamp!

Must be September, I've had more requests for quotes the last week than I did the last month!


----------



## adamhumberview

MIDTOWNPC;1488519 said:


> I picked a company that dropped the ball last year and targeted every property they do. I Asked one person today if they were happy with the work that was done last year by the other contractor and they said. Can't say... Cause they never showed up


Well I have never targeted anyone, but with expansion grows alot of jealousy.. last season we had one of our pick ups we keep on site have a brake line snipped.. I can only imagine seeing all my equipment on fire if I purposely chased a whole company down..


----------



## adamhumberview

DeVries;1488600 said:


> Like you stated, expansion is easy with the right team. Thats what its all about having the right people in place that you can trust and do good work is the only way you can survive and expand.
> 
> Look like a wet weekend coming up.


A focused and hungry sales team is just as important as reliable field staff.. not only will they take you to the next level, they will also be your company representative towards the client when the "issues" arise..


----------



## ff1221

greywynd;1488603 said:


> Finding the right people is the difficult part of the equation.
> 
> Wet weekend? Doesn't matter much, I'm working in the middle of a swamp!
> 
> Must be September, I've had more requests for quotes the last week than I did the last month!


No kidding, I'm getting to the point I'm going to have to tell people we are booking for spring but the calls keep coming, hope they keep coming too!Thumbs Up


----------



## greywynd

My personal experience has always had a spike in work end of August and into September. Never been disappointed yet with workload in the fall.


----------



## greywynd

Almost forgot, good luck in Uxbridge tonight Dave!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Orono fair this weekend. 
Been raining hard since midnight.... around 9 this am the winds were really strong
lots of mud at the construction site across the road.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Do Orono and Uxbridge not talk??? Kinda close to each other


----------



## greywynd

Sure they do, the truck pulls are different nights. Not to mention, I'd be surprised, other than competitors, if many folks go to both fairs. They tend to mostly draw in the local crowd.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

They dont talk so you are safe to take both your dates out 
lol


----------



## greywynd

One to each, or both dates to both fairs? We are talking rural fairs here, but at least it's not Kinmount.


----------



## schrader

Anyone pulling in Collingwood on the 21st? Never been to the truck pulls before going to check it out this year for sure.


----------



## JD Dave

schrader;1488865 said:


> Anyone pulling in Collingwood on the 21st? Never been to the truck pulls before going to check it out this year for sure.


If everything goes well I'll be pulling there.


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd;1488672 said:


> Almost forgot, good luck in Uxbridge tonight Dave!!


Thanks. I'm pulling in Warkworth tomorrow at noon for anyone wondering. Kinmount is a great fair. Big fair with a very big crowd. Not as good as Uxbridge but close. Orono is small by comparison. I'm becoming a bit of a fair expert now. LOL Warworth is the smallest fair we pull at. 3 bouncey Castles and a petting zoo.


----------



## ff1221

JD Dave;1488886 said:


> Thanks. I'm pulling in Warkworth tomorrow at noon for anyone wondering. Kinmount is a great fair. Big fair with a very big crowd. Not as good as Uxbridge but close. Orono is small by comparison. I'm becoming a bit of a fair expert now. LOL Warworth is the smallest fair we pull at. 3 bouncey Castles and a petting zoo.


Do they let you on all 3 bouncy castles or is there one that is just to small?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Dave likes Warkworth the most though! Fits right in!


----------



## kefala

Hey guys, my name is John, some of you I have met, I plow for PPM. I have a bit of a dilemma, I'm hoping someone on here might be able to help out with.

I was wondering if anyone has a truck with a 5th wheel hitch that I might be able to rent or hire to drive to London with me to pick up a 30 foot trailer with an approximate weight of 15,000 lbs. it has to come back to Markham. I have to pick up in the next couple of weeks. Even some suggestions of where I might be able to source this would be appreciated. I'm going to be getting a truck in the spring just don't want to get it now and have it sit all winter. 

Thx guys.


----------



## greywynd

5th wheel hitch? Sounds like someone bought a large RV trailer?

15k is heavy. Everyone I can think of right now is setup for gooseneck or tag trailers. Hopefully someone comes along that can help you out. If not, there used to be some guys up this way that did it for hire for the larger units in trailer parks etc.


----------



## cet

kefala;1489052 said:


> Hey guys, my name is John, some of you I have met, I plow for PPM. I have a bit of a dilemma, I'm hoping someone on here might be able to help out with.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has a truck with a 5th wheel hitch that I might be able to rent or hire to drive to London with me to pick up a 30 foot trailer with an approximate weight of 15,000 lbs. it has to come back to Markham. I have to pick up in the next couple of weeks. Even some suggestions of where I might be able to source this would be appreciated. I'm going to be getting a truck in the spring just don't want to get it now and have it sit all winter.
> 
> Thx guys.


That's heavy for a 30' trailer, are you sure it weighs that much?


----------



## kefala

It has a large smoker, with ovens, warming drawers, basically a mobile kitchen. Compressors for the onboard freezers and metal rods for signage. If you've been to a ribfest it's one of those trailers.


----------



## greywynd

Sounds like we need to figure out how to get it to the GTG then!!


----------



## kefala

greywynd;1489058 said:


> Sounds like we need to figure out how to get it to the GTG then!!


Absolutely!!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha - Next year, Ribs for sure! This year, going to be nothing but nice hotdogs!

If no one here can help you John, I am sure an ad on Kijiji will get noticed.

Don't forget about Friday everyone - would love to know rough numbers if possible if you haven't already posted.

Anytime after 4:30 pm - 1990 Ellesmere, unit 16 - Markham and Ellesmere area


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'm in. Anyone going to the farm show ?


----------



## Triple L

Caterpillar supplied me with complimenatary pass's  

I'll be going Wed


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I can pull it for you john. Give me a call 647 225 9170


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1489109 said:


> I can pull it for you john. Give me a call 647 225 9170


"Must..... resist.... the.... submit.... button....................."

I will try to make it Jon, Thurs,Fridays are pretty long days for me so I can't garantee it, and talkymctalktalk put me behind by a site today  Thanks for lunch Dave...


----------



## Alpha Property

i'm going tomarow with my paperwaste and enviro spreading farmer friends

ps, any one try plowing with a eccoboost F150 FX4 and one of those light snow dogg v plows?


----------



## ff1221

Alpha Property;1489294 said:


> i'm going tomarow with my paperwaste and enviro spreading farmer friends
> 
> ps, any one try plowing with a eccoboost F150 FX4 and one of those light snow dogg v plows?


Are you asking because you just got one?


----------



## Alpha Property

No not yet, by I m looking. I need annother truck for myself and the fuel milage claims are impressive. A friend has a 2010 newest style fx4 and it's realy impressive with the old 5.4 in it


----------



## CGM Inc.

Some nice people tried to steal my 07 Dodge last night.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

thats gotta drive you :realmad: 


what stopped them? hope you got some evidence maybe catch them


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1489336 said:


> thats gotta drive you :realmad:
> 
> what stopped them? hope you got some evidence maybe catch them


Immobilizer and steering lock I guess, also was parked in with 3 other trucks so I really can't figure what they tried to do. Demoliton derby maybe....they took the trailer off the receiver too....just going through surveilance videos and have forensics team here.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Markus, now that you mention it, I really walked into that. Reminds me of last thurs.at work. Tom and I were talking about a transmission. when my labourer heard, he wanted to tell us about his girlfriend's transmission probblem. Unfortunately his word choice was "Speaking of Trannys, my girlfriend....." At which point Tom and I made fun of him so bad he didn't finish. Lol

CGM that sucks but at least they didn't get away with it. You need to rent rex from Dean!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'm thinking about a sign for my fence. 

"is there life after death? Jump this fence and find out"
"my Doberman can run to the fence in 3.2 seconds can you?"
"we don't dial 911"

Hahahha. Picture of dobermans


----------



## CGM Inc.

Our Cody has a pretty agressive bark too 
I figure they went for the better truck since there where 3 GM's around it 
Just like the other time with the JD and all the Red Tractors beside it.

It's just the agrevation to get the truck going again, cops, forensics, insurance, towing to dealer, couple days of work.........


----------



## Triple L

It must have been raining in NFLD last night, and that's why it wouldn't start LOL

All kidding aside sorry to hear Stefan, glad they didn't get away with it...


----------



## rooferdave

Pristine PM ltd;1489072 said:


> haha - Next year, Ribs for sure! This year, going to be nothing but nice hotdogs!
> 
> If no one here can help you John, I am sure an ad on Kijiji will get noticed.
> 
> Don't forget about Friday everyone - would love to know rough numbers if possible if you haven't already posted.
> 
> Anytime after 4:30 pm - 1990 Ellesmere, unit 16 - Markham and Ellesmere area


I am in for a hotdog

see you all there


----------



## CGM Inc.

Suspects from last night.


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1489374 said:


> Our Cody has a pretty agressive bark too
> I figure they went for the better truck since there where 3 GM's around it
> Just like the other time with the JD and all the Red Tractors beside it.
> 
> It's just the agrevation to get the truck going again, cops, forensics, insurance, towing to dealer, couple days of work.........


Even though they didn't get the truck it's still a PITA dealing with everything else. Hopefully this is the end of your problems.

Maybe I can park my skid steer there until winter.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1489242 said:


> "Must..... resist.... the.... submit.... button....................."
> 
> I will try to make it Jon, Thurs,Fridays are pretty long days for me so I can't garantee it, and talkymctalktalk put me behind by a site today  Thanks for lunch Dave...


No problem, you seemed like you were in such a hurry.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1489374 said:


> Our Cody has a pretty agressive bark too
> I figure they went for the better truck since there where 3 GM's around it
> Just like the other time with the JD and all the Red Tractors beside it.
> 
> It's just the agrevation to get the truck going again, cops, forensics, insurance, towing to dealer, couple days of work.........


They probably thought the GM's were newer and harder to steal.  Sucks your having these types of problems.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Air Jordon symbol on the ones hat, and the other, does that look like a school jersey?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Looks like a ppm shirt to me! Lol


----------



## greywynd

Chev or dodge. They weren't defeated, just decided they weren't worth stealing! 

TBH though, glad they didn't get anything, and may want to keep an extra eye on things in case they're back.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Headed to farm show tomorrow afternoon. If your going post up


----------



## greywynd

No farm show for me, having way too much fun making $$$ in the swamps! Going to the city Friday though to have some food thanks to PPM.


----------



## Alpha Property

Mid town, plan on going back tomarow, we got there at 9 yesterday and were the last ones leaving at 6 ( it closes at 5) and still didn't see everything there was to see


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Wow. Must be huge


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

and yes that is what she said


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1489615 said:


> Headed to farm show tomorrow afternoon. If your going post up


Thumbs Up


----------



## adamhumberview

Heres an update on my new hog.. finally managed to track down parts from different equipment brokers all around ontario and the usa... still had to spend about $3500.00 at Strongo just to get it where I needed it..

Tried to fire it up today, she wants to catch, but is having some electrical shorts.. will definetly have it running tomorrow.. windshields, misc interior pieces and shes ready for paint..

what do you think would be a good plow/pusher for this thing?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1489652 said:


> Thumbs Up


Your comming! I want to see that dodge. I want one


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1489688 said:


> Your comming! I want to see that dodge. I want one


We hook up for a  when you get back. I have so much on the go at the moment.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Sounds good. I'm always thirsty.


----------



## ff1221

adamhumberview;1489669 said:


> Heres an update on my new hog.. finally managed to track down parts from different equipment brokers all around ontario and the usa... still had to spend about $3500.00 at Strongo just to get it where I needed it..
> 
> Tried to fire it up today, she wants to catch, but is having some electrical shorts.. will definetly have it running tomorrow.. windshields, misc interior pieces and shes ready for paint..
> 
> what do you think would be a good plow/pusher for this thing?


Was that a burn victim?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Learn something new every day! CLINTAR is cutting townhouses


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Everyone going to ppmfest tomorrow drive your chevs if you own them.


----------



## adamhumberview

ff1221;1489771 said:


> Was that a burn victim?


Yes she was... We are missing a small component to the wiring harness... It started today!!! Smoked like a ***** for the first few minutes but had to shutting down bc there were a few shorts... Hopefully by Monday she will be 100%


----------



## schrader

Hey Jon where I am going tomorrow, dont know Scarborough that well? Shoot me a PM if ya want. See everyone tomorrow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Still trying to make it....

Up by 2 sites from down by 1.

Demanding week, one customer has a wedding, "We like the 45 degree cut...will the tent be in your way...?"

And weekenders new house rule. If it's just a weekend house it needs to be small enough to get in one picture. Last picture is grass seed from 4 weeks ago!!!


----------



## cet

schrader;1489893 said:


> Hey Jon where I am going tomorrow, dont know Scarborough that well? Shoot me a PM if ya want. See everyone tomorrow.


I don't think you have to get dressed up but you might want to bring some Kevlar.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

1990 Ellesmere unit 16 - Should be able to park along the back fence line.

Markham and 401 Area - south on Markham road, right on Ellesmere, on the north side of Ellesmere.


----------



## cet

Markus I like the weekend retreat.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1489920 said:


> Markus I like the weekend retreat.


Very nice people....they deserve it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hey guys, got a call from an important customer lastnight at 7 pm in need of excavating today. It doesn't look like I'll make it to the gtg. Have fun!


----------



## greywynd

But all the Chev's were expecting you!!

I think you just wanted the Chevy's to show up to balance out Jon's fleet of Fords that will be there anyway. 

I'm sure everyone will get a chuckle out of my current fuel hauler though anyway.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

so where is everyone getting their new plows shipped to so state side. Ive got an itch for a new wideout 

I want to order from esitrucks


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1490059 said:


> so where is everyone getting their new plows shipped to so state side. Ive got an itch for a new wideout
> 
> I want to order from esitrucks


You can use mine in the falls. Jim prob ships them on a flatbed and those guys don't go to terminals like the dry trailers do.

What about Grandview he have a bobcat that can lift the plow off for you?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I have a guy in Michigan - we shall talk tonight. What truck is it going on?


----------



## greywynd

Dean just wants to set it up as a coffee table in the new place.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Doesn't look good for me making it tonight...sorry guys.


----------



## DeVries

I'm in for a plow ship just talked with ESI this morning. P.M me if you guys are ordering I'm interested.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

On my way with a shipment of brown bottles


----------



## musclecarboy

adamhumberview;1489892 said:


> Yes she was... We are missing a small component to the wiring harness... It started today!!! Smoked like a ***** for the first few minutes but had to shutting down bc there were a few shorts... Hopefully by Monday she will be 100%


Forgive me for asking since I don't know all the details, but aren't you worried about reliability of this thing? I would just be worried every night if the stupid thing would start at 1am after it just snowed because of one random wire shorting out. Also can't see the cost savings over the long run after all the time, plus having to buy stuff at strongco anyways. I'm guessing with all your experience you know the numbers, maybe I'm too paranoid for the risk


----------



## Roundhammer

The weather is great here Just north of the Hammer.

I personally want SNOWMAGEDDON!!!!..SNOW APOCALYPSE.!!!!! for this year..

Might open the wifes eyes to my idea a little. Plus we live in Canada and we need snow.

It's just not winter without snow. 

RH


----------



## JAMESBOND2509

*Superplow*

I have one last superplow left - brand new selling at cost 2000.00. You will need a marine battery as this is remote control and requires no wiring at all. First year I had 60 residential contracts and made my money back many times over. PM me if interested.


----------



## greywynd

Well Jon, thanks for the great steaks and drinks, looking forward to the next GTG! 

Nice to see guys again, and meet a few more as well. Here's to a good, and profitable winter!


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Hey Guys and Gals....

Been a long time since I was active here.. Good to read the good and bad.. and that everyone is still moving along..

Why I'm posting, is just seeing if anyone is interested in a 4 year old 8' fisher procaster.. Honda Gas.. Top Screen, Inverted V.. etc.. It's on the truck year round and started up every weekend,.. So Runs great.. Asking for $2000

Also have a bumper and hidden hitch off a 2010 Chev 2500Hd if anyone is interested..


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd;1490171 said:


> Well Jon, thanks for the great steaks and drinks, looking forward to the next GTG!
> 
> Nice to see guys again, and meet a few more as well. Here's to a good, and profitable winter!


There better not have been steaks. LOL I feel bad for not making it as Jon always goes out of his way to make it to my gtg's. Glad you guys had a good time. I had to get the head finished up on my pull truck tonight or I wouldn't be pulling tomorrow. Got the truck runnung so I'm very happy, now just ot button things up tomorrow and off to the pulls. Next time it rains Mark I will be able to do beers.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I wish GTG's didn't involve a 8hr drive for me. Glad everyone is doing well and getting ready for the 2012-2013 season. Any ideas of the weather of this winter season ??? Some crazy predictions this year with all the guessers, hopfully it is a little more fun than last season.

As for the crisp wheel loader, I too would roll the dice on a unit like that. For when it is all said and done the new owner and self mechanic will know the wiring inside out. So if there is a glitch mid season a roll of electricial tape and test light will go a long way.


----------



## greywynd

Good luck with the truck Dave, maybe you should have sprung for the extended warranty?

With this DU job on the go, I hope that rain or not, I'm close enough to home I'll just drink my own. Let me know if you're heading to pull at Lindsay, and I'll see if I can make it, but I know friday I head for Paris for the weekend. 

Weather predictions for this winter? Ask me about May 1st. 

Daff, maybe we'll have to do a gtg bus tour sometime down your way!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm also sorry to have missed it. The last minute job I got called to is still going on. They want to asphalt the lot tomorrow, and a lot of wet slop had to be dug out for that to happen. Me and 4 of their guys are still at it now, and planning to work again in the AM. Its good for me though because its T/M.

Good practice for staying up all night plowing I guess!


----------



## schrader

Nice meeting everyone last night, thanks for hosting Jon. Hope it a profitable winter for everyone.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Good gtg. I'm still laughing ...
Chad "Dave taught me how to be a d!ck"

I couldn't believe the tenderness of those steaks and the sautéed mushrooms and peppercorn sauce. Wow. I'm glad I made it. 

Jon's taking big steps now. Married house shop Really happy for you it's looking good champ


----------



## greywynd

Oh yea, I forgot about the mushrooms! They were awesome!!


----------



## rooferdave

way to go guys!! Jon said not to tell about the steaks or next time there would be too many people to do it again, now he'll only do dogs and burgers:redbounce


----------



## rooferdave

Jon thanks for the hospitality, nice place you have good to see people again, the food rocked!

funny thing on the way home I passed a T-Rex on Ellesmere!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Roofer you better buy that salter of chads before he starts thinking its worth more.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hey ppm and cet. Thought you might find this interesting... name on the truck Thumbs Up

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...INTERNATIONAL-5-TON-SALTER-W0QQAdIdZ413106629

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-PostersOtherAds-W0QQUserIdZ48844194


----------



## greywynd

Damn, sorry to have said about the steaks, that must have been discussed after I left. 

Looks like SWMBO's car blew a wheel bearing in the rear. Sad part is that they were new two years ago along with new rear brakes. 

Called a good friend near home and he trailered it home late last night. Guess I'll pull it apart tomorrow and see how bad the damage is.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ok who wants one 




:waving:


----------



## adamhumberview

musclecarboy;1490141 said:


> Forgive me for asking since I don't know all the details, but aren't you worried about reliability of this thing? I would just be worried every night if the stupid thing would start at 1am after it just snowed because of one random wire shorting out. Also can't see the cost savings over the long run after all the time, plus having to buy stuff at strongco anyways. I'm guessing with all your experience you know the numbers, maybe I'm too paranoid for the risk


I have my own inhouse mechanic, so me spending a week or 2 of his and my time is nothing really. The majority of the time we spend is trouble shooting and correcting every bit of the machine from top to bottom, so if there is a problem or a potential one, we correct it before she goes on the road.

Essentially it is a re-furbished machine. By the time were done with it, painted and all ready to dance, ill have the machine on the road for under $20,000... they are for sale on trader for $40,000- 55,000 in that year/ condition/ hours range.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1490325 said:


> Hey ppm and cet. Thought you might find this interesting... name on the truck Thumbs Up
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...INTERNATIONAL-5-TON-SALTER-W0QQAdIdZ413106629
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-PostersOtherAds-W0QQUserIdZ48844194


You think he would be buying equipment not selling it.

Thanks Jon, I had a good time. I must have needed a night out, I shot 73 this morning. payup


----------



## Mr.Markus

I was pretty bummed I couldn't make it, was looking forward to it all week. The GTGs are always a good time. What...?! No fights or drama?!! C'mon...! Maybe everyone was on their best behavior cause it was Scarlem.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

this is one of the sites I was saying stuff tends to go pretty cheap at....
last week a guy bought a holder sidewalk tractor with spare unit for parts for $10k. 
he has it forsale on kijiji now for $21500

you grass cutters might like this one.. 
http://gsoa.dsbn.org/open_item.php?item_id=14985

http://gsoa.dsbn.org/open_category.php?category_id=20


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

wilford brimley was the guy I thought looked like the guy from Buyers btw


----------



## Alpha Property

I got my kubota zd21 from that site, I deffinatly would reccomend going and looking at the unit in person befor placing a bid. Some city stuff gets left in the corner and hardly ever used and some of it gets rode pritty hard. And as much as the city budgets for maintenance and repair, a lot of their stuff isnt quite on the up and up from what I have seen


----------



## JD Dave

I saw Snuffleupagus at the the Fergus Fair last night. I was totally shocked. LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1490592 said:


> I saw Snuffleupagus at the the Fergus Fair last night. I was totally shocked. LOL


I guess that makes you a giant yellow bird..........


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1490598 said:


> I guess that makes you a giant yellow bird..........


That was actually pretty funny.


----------



## Triple L

Anyone going to the International Plowing Match in Kitchener this week... I've never been before but its not even 5 minutes from my house... Looks pretty cool, they say over 100,000 people...


----------



## greywynd

I've been a few times over the years. Well worth going to see, and if you like vintage equipment, make sure you get to that area, most is up and running doing demonstrations. 

You'll feel right at home!


----------



## JD Dave

The plowing match is like a flea market now, so you should like it Chad.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Flea market for something other then fleas?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1490670 said:


> Anyone going to the International Plowing Match in Kitchener this week... I've never been before but its not even 5 minutes from my house... Looks pretty cool, they say over 100,000 people...


Im interested in going. Ill look it over tomorrow and let you know what day would work best. Since its so close to your place, does that mean you will be firing up the bbq after.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just broke a gas main in kleinburg. This should get fun.


----------



## DeVries

Hope you had locates or it will get expensive.


----------



## greywynd

Just the new shorts will start to cost, then it goes up from there.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Yah, we were about 1.5M off the mark when we hit it. First thing the fire department said was "real accurate paint eh?"

I should be ok, just waiting for enbridge to figure out how to shut it down and fix it. What makes me more nervous is after its fixed, I have to dig alongside another that was marked by the same guy. 

As for the shorts, mine are clean, it blew away from me. My pipelayer was in the trench and facing it. He ate some dirt and then set a land speed record running out of there.

Broke it at 830, shut the machine off immediately, and am now twiddling my thumbs listening to everybody onsite tell the exact same story about when they worked on a site where one broke etc.... FML


----------



## R.G.PEEL

We now have fire, police, enbridge, the company I'm digging for, the company they're working for, town of vaughan, and hydro ex here. Approx 25 vests, and the gas is still hissing. The site and surrounding homes/roads are evacuated and everyone is safe. That's the important thing.


----------



## SHAWZER

Glad everyone is safe. Just curious,gas main or service? Not like the "old" days when plastic service you could crimp it over, tape it and keep digging until someone eventually shows up from the gas company.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Its a small main. Running east-west along nashville rd. There is another one running north off of it and I'm trenching North south 1.3M west of the north south gas line. The markings for the nashville rd line are just over a meter south of where I broke it. We hand dug across the marks, and then popped it just outside the no dig zone. I have lots of pics and will post tonight. Its off now, and they're making the repair.


----------



## SHAWZER

What are you guys installing in the ground?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Storm line.


----------



## SHAWZER

I will keep an eye out for your pictures tonight. Always interested , even after 30+ years of digging in the ground myself.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Put your cigarette out.....

There was one a few weeks ago that shut down Main St in Erin for the day, A lot of emergency people waiting for somethinig to happen. Relax You won't make the news...they like the shiny lights on the firetrucks.


----------



## JD Dave

That was some excitement I bet Grant. Hey Chad you going to the gym tonight? Lol


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1490922 said:


> That was some excitement I bet Grant. Hey Chad you going to the gym tonight? Lol


Were you looking for directions.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1490968 said:


> Were you looking for directions.


Screw off!!!!


----------



## DeVries

Congrats on joining L.O Chad. I thought you were a member already


----------



## Triple L

DeVries;1490977 said:


> Congrats on joining L.O Chad. I thought you were a member already


Thanks 

I'm really suprised you noticed that haha

I've been an honarary member since 2007 when I won an award of excellence but finally stepped it up


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC;1490423 said:


> this is one of the sites I was saying stuff tends to go pretty cheap at....
> last week a guy bought a holder sidewalk tractor with spare unit for parts for $10k.
> he has it forsale on kijiji now for $21500
> 
> you grass cutters might like this one..
> http://gsoa.dsbn.org/open_item.php?item_id=14985
> 
> http://gsoa.dsbn.org/open_category.php?category_id=20


Just a heads up on the New Holland - apparently the synchros in the transmission are gone, it won't hold a gear. The repair estimate was about $10K. They've tendered for a new one, rather than fix this one.


----------



## ff1221

GMC Driver;1491029 said:


> Just a heads up on the New Holland - apparently the synchros in the transmission are gone, it won't hold a gear. The repair estimate was about $10K. They've tendered for a new one, rather than fix this one.


If they are lucky they won't get another New Holland!Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1490342 said:


> ok who wants one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :waving:


This forum is bugged for patent ideas...... 

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=111410&highlight=high+school+engineering


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Here are the pictures of yesterdays fun.


----------



## greywynd

Another rainy fall day. Oh right, the plowing match is this week, no wonder it's raining!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Few pictures from last weeks farm show for those who didnt get to make it.
I was only interested in the kids toys.

Cotech expanding pusher. Small Kubota with a $22k sticker I think it was??
Doosan Loader which I had no idea how large doosan was as a company. They own ingersol rand, bobcat, daewoo and tons of other companies. Mechanibility blade which they said they are currently working to adapt direct to the bobcat controlls without their brain box they try and sell now.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

a few other pictures ... mainly projects. 8611 full size I want to mod. 
working at clearing some mess at the house, get some deer fence up for the dobermans and a laneway into the back of the property. The shack will stay up till spring and then we will build a two car garage.

The picture of the shop is the little deal I snagged last week. Put two people togeather... one who needed some large truck parking and the other who has had an old place forsale for 2 years now. They did a rental agreement in the meantime unless it were to sell and I snagged the shop for a song.  I should be able to pack it full of snowcats and sidewalk gear, maybe even a warm place for a deere to sleep. My wife said she would come visit me.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

someone gave me this a while ago as a card. I came across it the other day and thought you guys would like it. I keep it cause its actually from the jerk that worked from me then went out and took the job that he did for me. I might send it back to him this year
when I get the job back and sign it multiyear.

I know how everyone likes pictures.


----------



## greywynd

Dean, I really hope you never pass that horseshoe, it must be a big one, and would hurt to have it come out of your @ss!! LOL!!

Good to hear things are coming along though!!

Came across a deal that I'm debating about, an older v-box salter that blew a motor without a lot of hours on it. Control wiring is missing, but the price is right. I'm debating about grabbing it and just doing an electric conversion, either a single motor in place of the gas, or dual, one for the spinner, and one for the chain. Anyone here got a source for 12V dc motors? Want to get some parts prices before I go buying a pooched spreader.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Just throwing it out there.. if anyone is interested

Salt Spreader


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

picked up a wideout used yesterday. 
Mikegoosman your brother is a nice guy! he felt bad we planned to meet up one day and I drove part way only to find out we couldnt get it out because something was infront of it. So I pay him for the plow and he gives me a keg gift card for the extra travel. Thumbs Up 
It sure was a long drive from Cobourg but it was worth the deal, the plow is beautiful.

I need to find what the mount was off of because it will be forsale soon if anyone is looking. Its not a dodge I think it was a 2010 professional grade truck


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywnd... if roofer hasnt bought chads salter yet you should jump on that.

you could just wire it up for on and off as he doesnt have the harness and the rest of it is all ready to rock. snowex poly its kijijidean approved Thumbs Up


----------



## DeVries

Mike Goosman, still have that 570 for sale?


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;1491180 said:


> Mike Goosman, still have that 570 for sale?


I texted him to ask. I'll let you know.

Looking good Dean.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

thanks!


I heard the truck made a bad sound... tell me you didnt try and get it "under warranty"
:laughing:

Any pulls this weekend?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

if you see me.... dont :waving: or you might own it


----------



## rdl

MIDTOWNPC;1491153 said:


> Few pictures from last weeks farm show for those who didnt get to make it.
> I was only interested in the kids toys.
> 
> Cotech expanding pusher. Small Kubota with a $22k sticker I think it was??
> Doosan Loader which I had no idea how large doosan was as a company. They own ingersol rand, bobcat, daewoo and tons of other companies. Mechanibility blade which they said they are currently working to adapt direct to the bobcat controlls without their brain box they try and sell now.


Wow, your picture of our plow is better then mine. You should have come to see me, I had gifts for all plowsite members who came to the show.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

rdl;1491232 said:


> Wow, your picture of our plow is better then mine. You should have come to see me, I had gifts for all plowsite members who came to the show.
> 
> Thanks for posting.


sorry I didnt see anyone around.
you could alway send me a gift. 

I like the product. Grassman and I were talking about it.


----------



## Grassman09

You can send the two expanding plow gifts to Midtowns yard as he is closer to you. I run a cat skid steer please make sure it works for a Cat. 

There is the Markham fair next weekend Dean. Isn't that a big show?


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1491212 said:


> if you see me.... dont :waving: or you might own it


Is Bryans the guys off of Hwy 6? I've been told to stay away from there as its a scam.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1491281 said:


> Is Bryans the guys off of Hwy 6? I've been told to stay away from there as its a scam.


Bryans isn't a scam, they have been around forever. They just sell a lot of old tired equipment that you have to be carefull buying. I've been ot the Outdoor farm show for the last 12 years and it just keeps getting better and better every year. Should have stopped in at Cotech but all my Horst blades would be jelous if they found out.


----------



## By-The-Lake

Just an FYI, big MTO check going on by 404 on-ramp on Bloomington. Saw more than 6 police/MTO cars.


----------



## greywynd

The regional police 'truck inspection' guys like to sit there. To be honest, I'd rather deal with the mto, as the cops are a bigger pita, and try to hit you with everything they can, even though it seems they only understand half of it at best.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

In my experience, The MTO tend to let me adjust small violations like re-routing a chain, or not writing the postal code in the address section of the safety, things like that. The york region commericals get a warm fuzzy feeling when they write all the tickets they can. Tom and I saw them in the middle of younge street yesterday ticketing both directions. Some of the tickets that I, and friends of mine have got from them are fairly silly.


----------



## goel

Couple interesting facts about any tickets anyone gets.

The officer (police/mto) has 7 days to turn them in and get them logged in the system. They have an additional 2 days when they are entered in a "book" and sometimes miss getting put in the system.

After that 9 day period (and you have 15 days to pay) you can call and check to make sure your ticket(s) were put into the system. If they are not in the system, you do not have to pay.

The only other option that they have if they miss the 9 day window is the officer has 6 months where he can track you down and personally serve you with it, and then have it logged in the system using the same 7 and 9 day time period.

Found this out because a fine mto officer pulled me over in the spring. Well he was nice enough not to log the ticket so I did not have to pay it. Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

went to the plowing match today with Cet. 
Costs 17 bucks to get in but I found $40 on the ground walking and I wasn't fast enough so Cet got the $50 that was two steps ahead. figured chad must have been there before us but couldn't find him. Lol. horseshoe !!


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1491545 said:


> went to the plowing match today with Cet.
> Costs 17 bucks to get in but I found $40 on the ground walking and I wasn't fast enough so Cet got the $50 that was two steps ahead. figured chad must have been there before us but couldn't find him. Lol. horseshoe !!


Thanks for dinner Dean.
It was nice to have part of your horseshoe shine on me. payup


----------



## R.G.PEEL

You know where he keeps it right?


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1491380 said:


> In my experience, The MTO tend to let me adjust small violations like re-routing a chain, or not writing the postal code in the address section of the safety, .


Are you talking about your schedule one daily safety? I don't write my postal code in there.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1491325 said:


> Bryans isn't a scam, they have been around forever. They just sell a lot of old tired equipment that you have to be carefull buying. I've been ot the Outdoor farm show for the last 12 years and it just keeps getting better and better every year. Should have stopped in at Cotech but all my Horst blades would be jelous if they found out.


I've heard they have guys that work for them that run the price up is what I meant.


----------



## G.Landscape

Grassman09;1491568 said:


> I've heard they have guys that work for them that run the price up is what I meant.


I have bought many things from them, mostly small stuff like trimmers, but I have yet to find any major issues and always pay cheap prices for them. I would never buy large equipment from an auction, just too many things to be wrong.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

check out these "guys" 
looks like the franchises can cut upside down.

it sat like this over night..


----------



## schrader

Ha ha thats funny, how can you flip a walk behind on that slope? Cant believe they left it overnight, must have leaked oil and gas every where.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I got it sent to me but I know the place. I think it was their ride on zero turn.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1491710 said:


> check out these "guys"
> looks like the franchises can cut upside down.
> 
> it sat like this over night..


It will be for sale next week on kijiji.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Maybe there's a "guy grounded" underneath it........ call an ambulance!


----------



## Triple L

I'm pulling my 2 yard Snowex down off the shelf tonight to remove the beacon and backup lights... This weekend only special, $950 takes it, salter is in very good condition just missing the truckside wiring and controller... Once its back up on the shelf, it can sit there till I get $1200 for it I don't really care


----------



## DeVries

Triple L;1492058 said:


> I'm pulling my 2 yard Snowex down off the shelf tonight to remove the beacon and backup lights... This weekend only special, $950 takes it, salter is in very good condition just missing the truckside wiring and controller... Once its back up on the shelf, it can sit there till I get $1200 for it I don't really care


What did you replace it with


----------



## Triple L

DeVries;1492063 said:


> What did you replace it with


2.25 yard dogg. Stewarts has this salter advertised for over $8,000 on sale!


----------



## greywynd

It's a good price, and I'm sure you've looked after it. I'd 'like' a salter, but don't have a 'need' for one. And have enough projects already on the go!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

what's the exchange rate on Canadian tire money. Lol

Do you need an over priced laptop by any chance. 

Someone buy this already


----------



## CGM Inc.

Ups....stuck!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Got some good feedback from a quote today! Came in as a cold call couple weeks back, 2 small lots to plow winter site only. Submitted my quote and didn't expect to hear back.
Today got an e-mail that we didn't get the sites but if we are interested they ask us again to quote next year.
Replied if they have some feedback for us how we did on the quote? Got the following....we where slightly higher in price and contractor who got the bid had a clause in there if he salts less than 3 times a week he offerers a discount on the seasonal price. Found that an interesting concept! 20 weeks 3 salt apps makes 60 apps. either he salts the crap out of them or definitely will give a discount.


----------



## adamhumberview

im inches away from getting the loader mobile.. picked up a beauty horst 14ft plow with mechanical wings.. she fires up and hums like a kitten.. but wont go into gear.. Strongco sent me a tech, got on the phone with their support in lebanon b/c it was sending odd codes.. basically the computer has gone crazy and I need a new one.. there goes another $4500.00 for computer and Strongco tech to come calibrate it..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

good news today... an operator of mine said he is onboard for the winter.
nothing like having a former licenced transmission repair man as a driver when you own a dodge. :laughing: 

I was curious why all paving companies have case skid steers, one of the sales man answered the reason why is because the curlback on a case is so much faster then other brands and pavers love it for scooping up excess. interesting 

I have a few mounts available if anyone is looking. 2010 Chevy 3500 Western Ultra Mount, headlight wire and power wire with iso. 1999 Dodge ram 2500 Fisher Mount, I have a few other fisher wires but I think they are all for a straight blade. I will have to track the part numbers down.


----------



## Mr.Markus

"Out for a fall weekend drive...can we drop off a cheque....?"

Can I go for a fall weekend drive in your car...!!?"


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1492414 said:


> "Out for a fall weekend drive...can we drop off a cheque....?"
> 
> Can I go for a fall weekend drive in your car...!!?"


Shoe box on steroids....leightweight vs displacement


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yes...I max out its GVW If I could fit in it.Just sayin.... *She* has a nice car.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Lotus? I would need the sunroof open if I sat in one! haha


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1492068 said:


> what's the exchange rate on Canadian tire money. Lol
> 
> Do you need an over priced laptop by any chance.
> 
> Someone buy this already


Well sorry u guys missed out on the deal, salter sold within the hour of posting it on kijiji, full price $1200 and had about 20 calls on it today... Atleast somepeople see the value in it lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1492453 said:


> Lotus? I would need the sunroof open if I sat in one! haha


It must suck for you to plow like that in a F350.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha - seat back and I am all good!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

barely getting by buddy. 

Went to Tucker's marketplace tonight. Just wasn't the same without you guys. The family beside us complained and gave the waitress a hard time cause no one sang happy birthday and it was the one guys bday. She said she asked and the lady said please don't. The man put up a fuss. When they left I asked her if she would sing happy bday to me. And then I told her it wasn't my bday. She knew we over heard and just rolled her eyes a bit. Ten mins later I got a crew of people singing for me. Lol. I left a nice tip. It was funny. I'm glad I left a nice tip too because my wife left her iPhone behind and she found it and saved it. don't go to the homeshow it sucks


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

good to know, I was thinking of going tomorrow!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

bunch of builders and a few kitchen places 
Everyone working a booth knew nothing about what was in there booth except a few. I asked only lady her granite prices and she just said. Call the number.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That is annoying. I thought I hated sales people until I realized I just hate ones that have no clue about their product. Happened at the farm show on a few boths. Have it happened at stores all the time. They seem to be there to socialize more then to sell their product.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

On a weather note, there is a crazy hard rainstorm in holland landing, that is the most isolated pattern I've ever seen. You can clearly see sun on both sides of a heavy downpour. Wipers on full for 2km then nothing. Weird.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The same downpour hit me about the second I got half my lawn cut at the house


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Well its prob passed, so get back at it!


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1492712 said:


> Well its prob passed, so get back at it!


Same rules as soccer Dean. Don't stop till there's lightning.....Thumbs Up


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Forecast is looking frosty for tonight. Temps very close to zero.... Lets hope for a warm and dry October, then get ready for some pushing in late Nov. All the guessers are comparing this waether senario to the 76-77 winter season. 

Any weather gurus remember what happened that winter???


----------



## schrader

Half of us were not even born yet let alone remember 76-77.


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader;1492757 said:


> Half of us were not even born yet let alone remember 76-77.


I was 7 and way too drunk to plow that year......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blizzard_of_1977


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

http://www.nwas.org/digest/papers/1977/Vol02No4/1977v002no04-Wagner.pdf


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

ah, you beat me to it. Sounds fun


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

http://members.shaw.ca/wellandwx/blizzard77.htm


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I just read in buffalo the snow was a few feet below the hydro wires. Kids in wainfleet and stcatherines were stranded 

Pukin yet Jon ?


----------



## cet

Sure I remember it. 1976 was the high school teachers stike. I had my first job at Canadian Tire at Sheppard and Leslie. They had us outside with snowblowers trying to keep the front of the store open.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

1976
1977


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus;1492760 said:


> I was 7 and way too drunk to plow that year......


I was 17 and way too drunk to plow that year !!:laughing:


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I remeber the storm and the power outages. We ended up leaving the house for there was no heat and taking the sleds to a friends. Eneded up to be a 5 day long party with 6-7 families staying in the same house.

Good times.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER;1492782 said:


> I was 17 and way too drunk to plow that year !!:laughing:


Not a typo...I was actually 7.


----------



## SHAWZER

Mine is not a typo mistake, I was 17 and i was too drunk to plow.:laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Speaking of drunk. Thanks for the wine grant. She's telling me how nice my friends are. Lol.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

No problem Dean. 

Is anybody on here who is good on a skidsteer or mini ex available tomorrow? I need both on a site and am short handed. Its an easy dig, and Pay is $250 for the day.


----------



## forbidden

I would do the work for ya but the airfare is a deal breaker......

Winter of 76-77 I was sledding off the high side of the roof of the garage back home in the North Okanagan. My snowplow was a shovel stuffed into the metal bones of a old baby carriage, worked awesome from what I recall. It kept me outside moving snow for hours on end.


----------



## forbidden

EC just said the "S" word, mixed with rain in about a weeks time. Lets just skip past fall cleanup and I will be quite happy.


----------



## Mr.Markus

forbidden;1492826 said:


> EC just said the "S" word, mixed with rain in about a weeks time. Lets just skip past fall cleanup and I will be quite happy.


Thanksgiving weekend when I was a kid was always sleet at the Erin Fair. Good times......


----------



## DeVries

I was 5 at the time but remember the school bus my dad drove parked at the end of our driveway with only the one red flashing light exposed the rest of the bus was covered. Then a day or two later a dozer from the quarry down the road clearing a path.
My uncle was stuck under the overpass at Guelph line and the QEW for 12 hrs.

I never want a storm like that.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Im picking up a salter in buffalo tomorrow from a buffalo dealer... general welding.
do I have to pay their ny state tax when I pick it up? I know I have to pay hst when I cross the border.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

NM, borrowed an operator from ccc.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1492870 said:


> Im picking up a salter in buffalo tomorrow from a buffalo dealer... general welding.
> do I have to pay their ny state tax when I pick it up? I know I have to pay hst when I cross the border.


I believe you do. Without broker papers they don't really know if it is leaving the State or not.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1492875 said:


> I believe you do. Without broker papers they don't really know if it is leaving the State or not.


good point


----------



## Alpha Property

have it shipped to erie pa and pick it up there?
when I got my first plow from Equipment specialists, I payed for it via visa "over the phone" and they didn't charge me any state tax


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I was just wondering how much American money to take with me that's all. 

As a retailer myself I've never had an American buy anything from me and say it was for export. As far as I know you pay it


----------



## ff1221

My mother has a picture from 76-77, she is standing on the snowbank out on the road talking to the grader operator and you can only see about the top 8" of the grader, Dad used the snowmobiles to go to work most of the winter back then, if you didn't have a snowmobile out where we lived you didn't leave home in the winter.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

At least they didn't say 1970-71
http://www.climate.weatheroffice.gc...41-01-01|2012-08-01&Year=1970&Month=01&Day=01
http://www.climate.weatheroffice.gc...41-01-01|2012-08-01&Year=1971&Month=01&Day=01
Our 1976-77 looked like this
http://www.climate.weatheroffice.gc...41-01-01|2012-08-01&Year=1976&Month=01&Day=01
http://www.climate.weatheroffice.gc...41-01-01|2012-08-01&Year=1977&Month=01&Day=01


----------



## R.G.PEEL

So I'm working in Toronto today near ashbridges bay. The dumptruck company I hired (awesome service) had an overnight job that went long so he sent me a broker because he couldn't be here for 8. I knew this at 5 am and was cool with it etc..... 

Long story short the guy still isn't here. I've spoken to the broker several times now. At 830 he was at DVP/lakeshore. 5 min from my site. I've given him perfect directions 6 times, and everytime I call to ask wtf is taking so long, he is further away. Last call he was in etobicoke and I tole him if he knows his way home, head over there.

The original guy I asked for is now on his way and when he gets here, things will be smooth. I look like a total chump to the landscaper I'm working for though. Grrrrr. Monday.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I ended up having the pit truck my gravel, another truck showed up for my spoils, and the broker showed up right with them. At 12.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

you arent having that great of luck grant. sorry about your computer, we have tried everything. maybe this equipment pr0n will cheer you up.

the pictures are from the international plowing match
then
general welding on a pickup for a few things
and the inside of my little shop for the winter. sidewalk salt ready to rock.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the boss pushers are really nice...

just hard to let go of my homemade special


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

no particular order

the gehl loader is about 52k and I like it compared to a skid steer. but I hear mixed reviews about gehl

the jcb lifts something like 3300 lbs 13 ft in the air.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the small tailgate salter is a saltdogg tgs07 
the dump dogg was for someone else (with a long box) but I really didnt want to haul a trailer.

cut the weeds at the shop. lots of space

would be a nice place for trailer sales or snowdogg stuff.


----------



## Mr.Markus

This is great....I don't feel like I missed anything at the shows this year.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

General welding has quite the stock. 
Lights plows pushers trailers parts ect 

Seem to be good prices also


----------



## adamhumberview

any subs looking for work along markham road between hwy 7 and sheppard.. pm me..


----------



## Grassman09

I should park my Legend all aluminum trailer up there for you to sell. 
Ordering a United Trailers Steele frame enclosed this week.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I like commission  payup

some parts of kijiji I dont like... 


I had a lady call me at 7am on sunday wanting to know if I would take $6000 cash right now for two v plows. Call me back asap she left on my voice mail. It woke me up and I looked at the phone and turned it off. I called her back at 5:15 this am on my way to buffalo. :laughing: I said she would need more money but thanks for the phone call.

She hung up on me


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1493192 said:


> I like commission  payup
> 
> some parts of kijiji I dont like...
> 
> I had a lady call me at 7am on sunday wanting to know if I would take $6000 cash right now for two v plows. Call me back asap she left on my voice mail. It woke me up and I looked at the phone and turned it off. I called her back at 5:15 this am on my way to buffalo. :laughing: I said she would need more money but thanks for the phone call.
> 
> She hung up on me


LOL too funny.. Some ppl.

Yea for sure man.. A new trailer is going to be in the 6 range Legend offered me a new United for $4500 and they keep my old trailer.. Gilligans Island is the place to go.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

lets not give all the secrets away. Thumbs Up


----------



## goel

Nice quick change grassman, but its not that big of secret. Does the deal include you driving down to get it?


----------



## Grassman09

Not everyone knows that Steve. Yes but I believe it to be a better built trailer. Same trailer here retails for $8000 

Hopefully I will get a tailwind on the way back home.


----------



## goel

Ooooo. Road trip. Fill it up on the way back.


----------



## G.Landscape

Speaking of trailers.... what was the company south of the border with Dump trailers at a good price?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

G.Landscape;1493226 said:


> Speaking of trailers.... what was the company south of the border with Dump trailers at a good price?


what size. 
you can email me [email protected]

just call me the professor cause Grassman is Gilligan. Hahahaha


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Anyone know of any dump boxes sitting around. Looking for a 12' for a project truck.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

there was an aluminum one in bowmanville forsale on kijiji a few weeks back


----------



## CGM Inc.

ready for a dip in zinc.....


----------



## adamhumberview

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1493248 said:


> Anyone know of any dump boxes sitting around. Looking for a 12' for a project truck.


i may have one for you. how soon are you looking to get it?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Never understand how the government works! 

Did my fuel refund a while back....couple weeks ago a lady called that I have to submitt a breakdown of how much fuel is used per itemised equipment group.....replied I never did the past 4 years why now? She said I have to or I won't get my refund!.......I haven't done anything and get my refund check in the mail today! :laughing:


----------



## Grassman09

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1493248 said:


> Anyone know of any dump boxes sitting around. Looking for a 12' for a project truck.


You can take mine off my dump truck it need one or two small patches lol.. Just repainted it last year too.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1493245 said:


> what size.
> you can email me [email protected]
> 
> just call me the professor cause Grassman is Gilligan. Hahahaha


Well I guess that's better then being called ginger or Maryanne. Maryanne was hot thou so...

What kind of payload can you put in those dump trailers would my 262C be okay? The sales guy in Mi said he wouldn't put a skidsteer on a skidsteer capable dump trailer.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Looking for one asap. Had one lined up but I got very sick and could not get it before the guy sold it on me. Might even go with a flat deck too. Whats the asking prices guys??


----------



## JD Dave

Trying to decide on buying a roll off. Had a large contract fall into my hands and I'm trying to decide if running a roll off is what I really should get into. There's a full weeks worth of work just not sure if one truck will even be able to do it in a week. Probably better off just passing the contract off for a very large finders fee. If it wasn't on the east side of the city I'd be in 100%. Got to love close family that gives you a call about jobs like these.


----------



## SHAWZER

I have been plowing and salting the same plaza for 16 years,found out today named in lawsuit for slip and fall from 1 1\2 years ago!Let the circus begin !! let itsnow let it snow let it snow!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Read your yahoo.com financial horescope. Works for me


----------



## greywynd

But does it work for those of us without that golden horseshoe?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

It's so accurate for me I'm afraid if it were to say your dead tomorrow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1493772 said:


> Trying to decide on buying a roll off. Had a large contract fall into my hands and I'm trying to decide if running a roll off is what I really should get into. There's a full weeks worth of work just not sure if one truck will even be able to do it in a week. Probably better off just passing the contract off for a very large finders fee. If it wasn't on the east side of the city I'd be in 100%. Got to love close family that gives you a call about jobs like these.


Only 51 weeks worth of work to find to fill out a season. Everyone I know in the rolloff business (3) make out like bandits. 1 of them started because of the money his small construction company was spending on them.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I've heard both sides of the rolloff thing. Most that I know who do strictly Rolloff service say that it is super cut-throat and they can't charge enough to make good margins. 

A few who own construction companies swear by them for the convenience they bring and the profit they can make billing for them on jobs where nobody is shopping for the best price.

I'd love to have one for convenience, but I think there is better margins in other equipment that requires skill for the same money.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1493780 said:


> Read your yahoo.com financial horescope. Works for me


"You are oh-so close to having Saturn move into your 10th House of Career. When that happens early next month, you're going to feel it coming down on your head. What....? On your head! "

Hope this doesn't mean I'm gonna have a stroke.......

Sent the last of my renewals out today and had a tender close at 2:00pm


----------



## cet

To add another toy to the fleet is always nice.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1493787 said:


> Only 51 weeks worth of work to find to fill out a season. Everyone I know in the rolloff business (3) make out like bandits. 1 of them started because of the money his small construction company was spending on them.


Sorry I should have clarified that it's a full weeks work every week. So the truck would be running all year long.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1493868 said:


> Sorry I should have clarified that it's a full weeks work every week. So the truck would be running all year long.


That sounds to much like work.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I too have been thinking of a roll off truck. This wash season has been very busy to the point where one truck is running 19hrs a day during the summer. There isnt enough work for another wash truck but with the versiltility of the roll off things might just work out.

Been eying a older crew cab International with very low hours and miles. Was an ex CN rail truck so it is very heavy spec and has a inline wet line system all ready there. Found some rails for it too. Now just the curage to pull the trigger.


----------



## greywynd

Roll offs certainly have an advantage of versatility. I've often thought even a small one ton version would be awesome just for swapping to different bodies as needed. Guess Dave just needs to figure out whether the numbers are there or not.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The numbers make sense for him. Dave buying a rolloff is like me buying a coffee. Only my coffee doesn't already have a contract in place!

Looking forward to the pics. Not to mention on a good winter, 40 yarders would make hauling snow pretty quick.


----------



## ff1221

Been looking at roll-off trailers for a few years to get in the game, but just haven't had the capital or the work to justify it.
On another note, signed a new multi year contract so I bought a new truck for the wife and snowplow for me for the wife's old truck.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1493868 said:


> Sorry I should have clarified that it's a full weeks work every week. So the truck would be running all year long.


I knew what you meant......I have always wanted to invest in a hook lift system for changing seasons and usage. but being a 1 man operation it seemed a little over the top, though on the other hand a convienient time saver.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

nice truck!
I want a new truck but I have to save instead. 

This new condo package that just arrived could be interesting. 
I don't think I'm going to make many snow plow friends this year. 
I'm goin to fire up that blower soon before I submit the bid


----------



## rob guarino

TORONTO WINTER OUTLOOKS 2012-2013

Hey all we have our Southern Ontario / Toronto Winter Outlook out right now. Take a look

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...wdiscussion&topicid=8172&groupid=5490&Itemid=

Good luck to all this winter when plowing and be safe. We do offer a winter weather service, like a weather butler for ya, so drop us a buzz and we'll pop in a two free week trial to test us out.

--Rob Guarino
Founder and Meteorologist LiveWeatherBlogs.com and StormSurgeLLC


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the problem with roll off trailers is with a truck you like 40ft long. Try squeezing that into a driveway


----------



## greywynd

Just means you need a bigger driveway!


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC;1494013 said:


> the problem with roll off trailers is with a truck you like 40ft long. Try squeezing that into a driveway


Ya I know, but you just be like all the other Aholes and block the road!


----------



## CGM Inc.

ff1221;1493932 said:


> Been looking at roll-off trailers for a few years to get in the game, but just haven't had the capital or the work to justify it.
> On another note, signed a new multi year contract so I bought a new truck for the wife and snowplow for me for the wife's old truck.


 just bought the cheaper version of it in fire engine red :crying:


----------



## ff1221

CGM Inc.;1494359 said:


> just bought the cheaper version of it in fire engine red :crying:


Not sure you could get a cheaper version that one is pretty bare bones, I shoulda got the red, wife likes it she wasn't real happy about the burgandy but it'll grow on her!


----------



## CGM Inc.

ff1221;1494374 said:


> Not sure you could get a cheaper version that one is pretty bare bones, I shoulda got the red, wife likes it she wasn't real happy about the burgandy but it'll grow on her!


Vinyl floors and steelies, mine is also used, 44,00Km on it.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1494384 said:


> Vinyl floors and steelies, mine is also used, 44,00Km on it.


For not liking GM's you sure do keep buying them.


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;1494374 said:


> Not sure you could get a cheaper version that one is pretty bare bones, I shoulda got the red, wife likes it she wasn't real happy about the burgandy but it'll grow on her!


Loaded trucks don't make you anymore money. Nice truck.


----------



## Alpha Property

I'd much rather have the vinyl floor than carpet, much easier to hit with a back pack blower or pressure washer to clean out lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Alpha Property;1494403 said:


> I'd much rather have the vinyl floor than carpet, much easier to hit with a back pack blower or pressure washer to clean out lol


I ordered all mine with vinyl floors. Can't stand carpet......I like it smooth. Mine are getting krowned today got a loner.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1494387 said:


> For not liking GM's you sure do keep buying them.


Someone has to keep them afloat


----------



## adamhumberview

picked up this today.. I want to sell the box off of it. its a 12ft box. everything is in good shape.. looks solid.. hydraulic works like a dream..

I really dont know what its worth... shoot me some #'s if your interested.. I'll be taking it off the truck within a week or 2 so if anyone is interested, they can pick it up or I can deliver it out..

thanks


----------



## Mr.Markus

My cognito day.........

Fall is going to be beautiful. This little 4 acre property is on my list of places to buy. Nice little shop out back, gorgeous house, right across the road from a nice power source.


----------



## JD Dave

Nice truck Markus. I would never buy a place with 4 acres of grass.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1494591 said:


> Nice truck Markus. I would never buy a place with 4 acres of grass.


...cause then you'd have to buy a kubota!!!!


----------



## ff1221

CGM Inc.;1494384 said:


> Vinyl floors and steelies, mine is also used, 44,00Km on it.


Yep that would make it cheaper, truck I traded had vinyl and steelies, if anybody is looking for a good work truck the dealer up here has a nice 2010 reg. cab 8' box 2500 w/ a Blizzard speedwing and only 23000k



JD Dave;1494390 said:


> Loaded trucks don't make you anymore money. Nice truck.


Thanks Dave, pretty well a perfect match to the one I bought last year other than colour, strange how your needs change the crew cab became more important than the 8' box once we had a crew cab, 30000k on the crew cab in a year compared to 23000k on the reg. cab in 2 years it was a no brainer to trade up and get a new plow while I was at it


----------



## Alpha Property

you find the crew cab to be a lot better than an extended cab with the 4 doors? I've always owned extended cabs, I wouldn't mind a crew cab for the next one but I wonder what it would be like plowing residential driveways in the city like how 95% of what my stuff is. They just look like they are quite a bit longer even though its probably only about a foot more


----------



## DeVries

Is anyone using the Artic sectionals on their tractors? Do they work good or are they a waste of money?


----------



## ff1221

Alpha Property;1495081 said:


> you find the crew cab to be a lot better than an extended cab with the 4 doors? I've always owned extended cabs, I wouldn't mind a crew cab for the next one but I wonder what it would be like plowing residential driveways in the city like how 95% of what my stuff is. They just look like they are quite a bit longer even though its probably only about a foot more


I got the crew cabs because of the family and because I'm tall so it gives the kids more room behind me. I think you are right they are only about a foot longer, a buddy of mine has 2 he plows with and I guess I'll find out what it's like this winter, won't likely be too bad.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Watched the guys stucco the new nofrills and Ida across the street and i wrote down the company name on the truck that delivered the moldings and materials. Called them up and it's half the price I was paying. Thinking about redoing the front of my plaza to be like theirs. In my spare time.


----------



## musclecarboy

Alpha Property;1495081 said:


> you find the crew cab to be a lot better than an extended cab with the 4 doors? I've always owned extended cabs, I wouldn't mind a crew cab for the next one but I wonder what it would be like plowing residential driveways in the city like how 95% of what my stuff is. They just look like they are quite a bit longer even though its probably only about a foot more


I know when I do my mom's driveway with the 04, my back tires hit the curb across the street before my blade is off her driveway, so I have to backdrag on a weird angle to get the blade all the way out


----------



## Bruce'sEx

ff1221;1495324 said:


> I got the crew cabs because of the family and because I'm tall so it gives the kids more room behind me. I think you are right they are only about a foot longer, a buddy of mine has 2 he plows with and I guess I'll find out what it's like this winter, won't likely be too bad.


GMC crew cab short box is 15 inches longer then a regular with long box.. Extended cab short box is 5 inches longer then regular cab.. Was just checking everything out, before we decide what to get on yourselfs.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1495372 said:


> Watched the guys stucco the new nofrills and Ida across the street and i wrote down the company name on the truck that delivered the moldings and materials. Called them up and it's half the price I was paying. Thinking about redoing the front of my plaza to be like theirs. In my spare time.


NO FRILLS computer and snowplowing......I like it.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Bruce'sEx;1495483 said:


> GMC crew cab short box is 15 inches longer then a regular with long box.. Extended cab short box is 5 inches longer then regular cab.. Was just checking everything out, before we decide what to get on yourselfs.


Wheelbase is more critical over vehicle length IMO.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Found out the stucco that I was buying was not only twice the price but it was premixed and was only half the amount because they mixed it which is nothing more then adding a bag of Portland cement to it. I feel so ripped off.


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC;1495517 said:


> Found out the stucco that I was buying was not only twice the price but it was premixed and was only half the amount because they mixed it which is nothing more then adding a bag of Portland cement to it. I feel so ripped off.


Aha! We've finally found the ***** in your lucky armor, the inability to get a good deal on building supplies!:laughing:


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Luck is on his side.... Finding out sooner than later. I would order from your supplier the same way the others do and get some numbers. Then let the cat out of the bag face to face.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Been busy.
Removed the old awning and sign, mounted and hung the new sign and had to fill the gaps to match the existing facia. ready for the top coat perhaps after closing tomorrow. I spray the top coat so I need to tarp alot off and no cars would be nice.
boarding that wasnt so easy by myself with just a ladder and having to hammer drill tapcons in.

the old nofrills is comming down. I dont quite understand how you can't just peel up asbestos tiles but you can just smash the entire building into smithereens. I know for a fact there are asbestos tiles in that mall.

Im not liking all the islands they are putting in the parking lot but the snowcat will Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

deals deals deals

http://gsoa.dsbn.org/open_category.php?category_id=21


----------



## G.Landscape

more deals, more deals, more deals

http://crownassets.pwgsc.gc.ca/mn-eng.cfm?snc=wfsav&vndsld=0


----------



## R.G.PEEL

We repaired a broken asbestos sewer pipe for the town of bradford last week. They were pretty concerned about how we were going to cut through it withoutt breathing any dust. We out the boom of the vac truck about 2 ft above the pipe and ran it on full cleanest cut I've ever seen with a quickcut.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1496028 said:


> We repaired a broken asbestos sewer pipe for the town of bradford last week. They were pretty concerned about how we were going to cut through it withoutt breathing any dust. We out the boom of the vac truck about 2 ft above the pipe and ran it on full cleanest cut I've ever seen with a quickcut.


a few years back when I owned this coffee shop inside that plaza, the front door jammed and let a winter draft in which froze the sprinkler in feb. it burst and flooded the place. the tiles all curled and when the took the first layer off they found asbestos tiles below and that shut us down for weeks. I have read alot about asbestos, its pretty scary. Its when its fiberous that the problems happen.


----------



## Nestech

DeVries;1495293 said:


> Is anyone using the Artic sectionals on their tractors? Do they work good or are they a waste of money?


The Arctic sectionals do work well, but are a little too easy to damage in my opinion. I am prototype testing a sectional plow by another well known manufacturer this season. If all goes well it will be available for next season on a retail level. I know that does not help you now, just something to keep in mind.

Mark


----------



## CGM Inc.

2.25am and I can't sleep.....winter is getting closer?


----------



## forbidden

Hells yes it is, woke up to snow this morning. Not much but everything was white.


----------



## adamhumberview

MIDTOWNPC;1496037 said:


> a few years back when I owned this coffee shop inside that plaza, the front door jammed and let a winter draft in which froze the sprinkler in feb. it burst and flooded the place. the tiles all curled and when the took the first layer off they found asbestos tiles below and that shut us down for weeks. I have read alot about asbestos, its pretty scary. Its when its fiberous that the problems happen.


we haul asbestos daily with our roll offs... it is pretty dangerous stuff.. but its pretty well everywhere these days.. we haul for the ttc.. the brake dust from the subways form a film on the subway walls.. which contains asbestos..

i was told that if you eat a salad bowl full of the dust.. in 10 years you may have cancer.. 

were there any closed containers at that demo job across from you? if so.. thats the asbestos.. should be labelled 2590


----------



## cet

I'm going to pick up my new to me salting truck at 6:30. I tried to buy it last year but the original owner wouldn't sell it to me because he knew I wanted to use it for salting. He is a full time FF and used it for transporting his lawnmowers around. He sold it to a cop 18 months ago to pull his mini excavator but he only put 1,000km on it in 18 months so he decided to sell it. The original owner said he will wash it every week during the winter if I was to bring it to him and he is serious. This truck is mint, it will be a shame to salt with it but it's only a truck.

1997 GMC 6500, gas engine, manual with an 8x12 eloquip flat deck 46,000km. If it's not to dark I will get a pic or 2, if not I will have to do it in a couple of days.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

When I read he is a full time FF. I was thinking.... He's a full time fluid filmer. Grand view sold a truck. Lol


----------



## cet

They probably need fluid film to get their butt out of the chair. Not to busy around here, that's a good thing though.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Snow*

Brother in Winterpeg says they are plowing and sanding the streets today...

Won't be long........


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1496752 said:


> I'm going to pick up my new to me salting truck at 6:30. I tried to buy it last year but the original owner wouldn't sell it to me because he knew I wanted to use it for salting. He is a full time FF and used it for transporting his lawnmowers around. He sold it to a cop 18 months ago to pull his mini excavator but he only put 1,000km on it in 18 months so he decided to sell it. The original owner said he will wash it every week during the winter if I was to bring it to him and he is serious. This truck is mint, it will be a shame to salt with it but it's only a truck.
> 
> 1997 GMC 6500, gas engine, manual with an 8x12 eloquip flat deck 46,000km. If it's not to dark I will get a pic or 2, if not I will have to do it in a couple of days.


Mine has 160K on it and costs an arm and a leg to keep on the road :realmad: just struggling through emissions and new rear brakes again.


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1496828 said:


> Mine has 160K on it and costs an arm and a leg to keep on the road :realmad: just struggling through emissions and new rear brakes again.


I have an 01 with a 3126 Cat. Did emissions last month and it came through at .1
I have a new guy that does my emissions. My trucks used to fail every time before I switched. This guy is mobile, maybe you should give him a try. I'm not saying it will pass but it's worth a try. 
I know they are expensive to fix, I spent $1900 taxes in to do the front brakes complete but using pickups to salt doesn't cut it for me.


----------



## Mr.Markus

OHNOO!

This guys voice sounds like Jon.LOL


----------



## goel

cet;1496844 said:


> I have an 01 with a 3126 Cat. Did emissions last month and it came through at .1
> I have a new guy that does my emissions. My trucks used to fail every time before I switched. This guy is mobile, maybe you should give him a try. I'm not saying it will pass but it's worth a try.
> I know they are expensive to fix, I spent $1900 taxes in to do the front brakes complete but using pickups to salt doesn't cut it for me.


I use a mobile guy also. Never had a problem, even with my dinosaur.


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1496866 said:


> I use a mobile guy also. Never had a problem, even with my dinosaur.


Used your guy last year vs the guy that does for Canada Cartage. Your guy is better he doesn't rev the uck out of my truck like the other guy. He knows how to pass them. Thumbs Up


----------



## greywynd

Grassman09;1496936 said:


> Used your guy last year vs the guy that does for Canada Cartage. Your guy is better he doesn't rev the uck out of my truck like the other guy. He knows how to pass them. Thumbs Up


I take my stuff to a truck shop, but the guy on the afternoon shift is much better than the guys on the day shift. Easier on the truck, and because he tests it a lower (closer to working RPM) the test is much better than bouncing them off the governor where it's coughing and gagging due to never running at that RPM.


----------



## Grassman09

greywynd;1496944 said:


> I take my stuff to a truck shop, but the guy on the afternoon shift is much better than the guys on the day shift. Easier on the truck, and because he tests it a lower (closer to working RPM) the test is much better than bouncing them off the governor where it's coughing and gagging due to never running at that RPM.


I guess that's what he is doing as well. Are you talking about a pickup or a dinosaur like some of us own? I suppose it not good for either a pickup truck or one of these dinosaurs ( think mine has a pick up truck engine in it) to rev the snot out of it.


----------



## greywynd

LOL, as Grant would say, in my case, it's both. '89 F350 with the 7.3 IDI. I get it tested as a heavy truck though, so I get actual numbers. Always figured that if I were tested roadside, then I can show a history of passing, and the test results, in case there's an issue.


----------



## Grassman09

LOL okay. I dont understand how some of these trucks on the road big rigs and not the tripple L's of the world just riding around town trying to impress boys by blowing black smoke out of his rear end pass the emission tests or the ones with clouds of white smoke pouring out the stacks.. 

Its always the ones that try to be legal that get caught, and not the cheap turbinators that give a crap about safety.


----------



## goel

Grassman09;1496936 said:


> Used your guy last year vs the guy that does for Canada Cartage. Your guy is better he doesn't rev the uck out of my truck like the other guy. He knows how to pass them. Thumbs Up


Yea he is a good guy. Travels quite a ways also. It's all about the air and how far the probe gets stuffed up your pipe.


----------



## Grassman09

Doh! Yes true.


----------



## cet

Guys with tuners in their trucks just turn them back down. In Chad's case his trucks are to new to need testing.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1496844 said:


> using pickups to salt doesn't cut it for me.


 you always run out to fast and can't cover a good size property with them.
I sure would get another 5500 over a truck at this point. Considering to put a plow on my 5500. I take a single trip visit to a property over a little saving in plowing efficency.
Plow, salt, done also limits your exposure to slip and falls since we all know in the right conditions you turn a lot into ice after a plow!


----------



## ff1221

Way up here where nobody cares about us my old gasser doesn't need an e-test, only thing that gets a test up here is diesels. That's one advantage of the provincial government not caring about rural Ontario.Thumbs Up


----------



## greywynd

I still feel that if I ever go bigger than a one ton, I'll just go to a single axle with air brakes. Hearing about your maintenance nightmares and brake repair costs keep re-enforcing that idea. 

Got news this morning that my wife's cousin died suddenly last night of a heart attack, would have been 40 next spring. Often stayed there when working closer to the city, so I've gotten to know him pretty well. Sad news, no wife or kids, but his Dad only passed a couple years ago, so his mother and sister will certainly be feeling it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The black smoke on the tuner trucks usually only comes under load. The snap test is in neutral or park so the engine just burns the fuel and spools up freely. The mobile guy near me snaps mine off the rev limiter (you're supposed to in an e test) 3 times and it passes with flying colours and no smoke. When the trailer is on and loaded, and a cyclist in toronto is bothering me, it smokes like crazy. When diesel engines are running efficiently, they don't smoke much anyway. 

If you are seeing white smoke out of someone's pipes, they're burning antifreeze and have bigger problems to worry about than e tests.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1497084 said:


> The black smoke on the tuner trucks usually only comes under load. The snap test is in neutral or park so the engine just burns the fuel and spools up freely. The mobile guy near me snaps mine off the rev limiter (you're supposed to in an e test) 3 times and it passes with flying colours and no smoke. When the trailer is on and loaded, and a cyclist in toronto is bothering me, it smokes like crazy. When diesel engines are running efficiently, they don't smoke much anyway.
> 
> If you are seeing white smoke out of someone's pipes, they're burning antifreeze and have bigger problems to worry about than e tests.


Water damage is payup


----------



## Triple L

My lml duramax only smokes till the turbo spools, so maybe the first 2 seconds at most, then its clear sailing and dosent smoke under load at all... Different for different trucks


----------



## Triple L

Congrats on the new truck Chris! glad you were able to scoop it... Should make a wicked awesome salt truck!

Here is my 550, half way complete, pretty funny when Voth says, Wow, that 3/4" thick pintle plate you built and welded on isnt going ANYWHERE LOL... Must be the famer in me hahahaha


----------



## Mr.Markus

Looks nice for a ford Chad...Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

All it needs is the ppm lettering and your set 
Looks good chad. Are you running one of those tailgate spreaders also ? 
An ebling is going on this?


----------



## DeVries

Good looking truck

Is the Voth body better than Eloquip or cheaper?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Do I have to take my salter to Erin tonight? -1 in the forecast
Leaves are coming down hard! will be a fun week coming up, short a day, rain....


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1497323 said:


> Do I have to take my salter to Erin tonight? -1 in the forecast
> Leaves are coming down hard! will be a fun week coming up, short a day, rain....


I gotta say it's been one of the best commutes this past month with the colors out here. I can have the salter up in less than an hour so I should be good.Thumbs Up Bring the family up to the Fair if you need a day trip


----------



## cet

Chad the truck looks great. I hope it works well this winter.


----------



## grandview

The businesses of the Buffalo area thank you for spending all your money down here. Because of you my property taxes are not going up.Some places are now adverting gas in litres .Something like a buck per.


----------



## DeVries

I filled up with gas in Lewisten a week ago, did the conversion ended up being 98.3 cents per liter. Here it was 1.27 per liter. 
Will be heading your way in a week or so for a new Boss.


----------



## grandview

DeVries;1497405 said:


> I filled up with gas in Lewisten a week ago, did the conversion ended up being 98.3 cents per liter. Here it was 1.27 per liter.
> Will be heading your way in a week or so for a new Boss.


Which dealer?


----------



## DeVries

General welding


----------



## Mopard

DeVries;1497405 said:


> I filled up with gas in Lewisten a week ago, did the conversion ended up being 98.3 cents per liter. Here it was 1.27 per liter.
> Will be heading your way in a week or so for a new Boss.


What type of Boss plow and how much?


----------



## grandview

General Welding he'll be dropping 5k+ for a plow.


----------



## DeVries

At least 2,000.00 cheaper than around here.


----------



## greywynd

Frost on a lot of stuff here this morning, but didn't see it on the grass, just the higher up stuff. The air was warm enough though that a lot had already melted. 

-4C up at a friend's place in Hearst Ontario.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1497301 said:


> All it needs is the ppm lettering and your set
> Looks good chad. Are you running one of those tailgate spreaders also ?
> An ebling is going on this?


Are you kidding, PPM's 550 dosent look half as nice as myn  steelies and a black grill

My first salter 7 years ago was a tailgate and when I switched up to a v box I swore I would never go back... They suck in every way IMO, I'll be running a 4 yard salt dogg in it

And yes I will be running the backblade on it, I built my pintle plate out of 3/4" thick steel because Im welding on ears for the 4 link on the ebling onto it, direct mount, loosing the QT will save about 8" Thumbs Up



DeVries;1497307 said:


> Good looking truck
> 
> Is the Voth body better than Eloquip or cheaper?


I really like the Voth product, I never priced out a Eloquip, Frank Voth the owner seems like an excellent guy, he recognized my last name right away haha and ya, I bought his show model that he's taken around Canada the last year or so, showing off to everyone how good their product is, so I got the extra nice one with all the bells and whistles and got it all done in 2 weeks. I think Voth is more innovative with the 1 lever tailgate and just a few other small things.

I've never owned a more usefull truck! I wish I woulda bought one of these 8 years ago when I started and I will be buying more voth bodies thats forsure



Mr.Markus;1497289 said:


> Looks nice for a ford Chad...Thumbs Up





cet;1497379 said:


> Chad the truck looks great. I hope it works well this winter.


Thanks guys


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha - used to have a silver plastic grill... but that's another story.

Looks real good chad. Is that an upgraded grill?


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1497591 said:


> haha - used to have a silver plastic grill... but that's another story.
> 
> Looks real good chad. Is that an upgraded grill?


Thanks, nope nothing special, just the factory 07 XLT grill, I wanna put billit inserts in it but I dont know, all 3 of my trucks are done right out and I'm pretty content right now lol

Dean, how could it be a ppm truck, nothing Jon owns is more then 4 years old haha


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1497352 said:


> I gotta say it's been one of the best commutes this past month with the colors out here. I can have the salter up in less than an hour so I should be good.Thumbs Up Bring the family up to the Fair if you need a day trip


Been going up there now for the past 4 years or so, was surprised how little attendance there was yesterday! Usually went Sundays not sure if it made a difference.
Kids backed out, they are to old for the kids rides now


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

we had a camp fire last night in the clearing at my place Invited my new employee at the store and his wife and kids. They cooked hotdogs and marshmallow. Everyone had a good time 
It made my day this am when his son called me up to ask if I could take him for a ride in the tractor kids like kids size tractors .


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1497599 said:


> Been going up there now for the past 4 years or so, was surprised how little attendance there was yesterday! Usually went Sundays not sure if it made a difference.
> Kids backed out, they are to old for the kids rides now


Maybe they do not like the modified alcohol tractors. We stayed til the end yesterday in the rain and again yesterday. The American pullers didn't have much luck two of the 3 had breakdown. the fair must pay them $$$ to show up since they said they didn't qualify for any of the winnings.

My possible new truck not sure if I'll plow with it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Chad buys 1 fancy ford dump, and look what it inspires.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

It's like once one comes out of the closet then they all do. 
hahahha. Happy turkey day. Jab jab rib


----------



## greywynd

Some people just don't learn as fast as others.......


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Is it cold in peterborough with no insulation, smooth face?


----------



## Daner

Triple L;1497287 said:


> Congrats on the new truck Chris! glad you were able to scoop it... Should make a wicked awesome salt truck!
> 
> Here is my 550, half way complete, pretty funny when Voth says, Wow, that 3/4" thick pintle plate you built and welded on isnt going ANYWHERE LOL... Must be the famer in me hahahaha


Wow thats one nice dump box, How do you like the 550. I thought you were a GM man.
Oh one more thing, whats the payload with that box?

Cheers


----------



## Grassman09

Rusty but trusty. My Dump truck is a 1990 that ford is a 89. Some Tremclad and shes good as new.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I don't know bud, 1989 is old as f


----------



## Grassman09

lol. It wont be my daily driver..There are paving and construction cos still running trucks that old. I know someone here who has a bunch of pick up trucks just as old. It even has the old man running boards like chads.


----------



## grandview

Happy Thanksgiving up there!


----------



## ff1221

Daner;1497733 said:


> Wow thats one nice dump box, How do you like the 550. I thought you were a GM man.
> Oh one more thing, whats the payload with that box?
> 
> Cheers


The prodigal son returns, how's it going Daner, have you come to give us Skully's predictions for the winter ahead. You're the only guy I know that hibernates all summer and comes out again late fall!


----------



## adamhumberview

CGM Inc.;1496828 said:


> Mine has 160K on it and costs an arm and a leg to keep on the road :realmad: just struggling through emissions and new rear brakes again.


You can try my guy.... Bring him the ownership and $120 and you'll have it In 1 hour


----------



## adamhumberview

Grassman09;1497624 said:


> Maybe they do not like the modified alcohol tractors. We stayed til the end yesterday in the rain and again yesterday. The American pullers didn't have much luck two of the 3 had breakdown. the fair must pay them $$$ to show up since they said they didn't qualify for any of the winnings.
> 
> My possible new truck not sure if I'll plow with it.


That's a beauty old Vaughan paving wagon...


----------



## greywynd

Pristine PM ltd;1497870 said:


> I don't know bud, 1989 is old as f


Maybe, but when a complete set of injectors costs less than one for a new truck, and can be swapped out in a couple hours at a leisurely pace, the repair costs are a bit less than a new one too!!

Looks like the early 'SuperDuty', which had enough GCWR to move a small house if you wanted, and with the gearing, could do it too.


----------



## Daner

ff1221;1497949 said:


> The prodigal son returns, how's it going Daner, have you come to give us Skully's predictions for the winter ahead. You're the only guy I know that hibernates all summer and comes out again late fall!


Its going good, been busy with the wood hobby but I'm starting to think Snow now especially since the west is getting it early. Old scully is busy making his homemade sauce but I will ask him what he thinks about the whole situation

But its funny I was just thinking about those F550 dumps and I thought I would find out about them here, and sure enough Chad has one.payup I may be looking for a older dump for this spring.
Im still going to run the old 2002 Dodge this year for snow and I may just keep it for a winter truck only then oil it and store it through the summer.

I'm interested on finding out how the Ford diesel engines are holding upwesport

Cheers, and Happy Thanksgiving all


----------



## greywynd

Guys, I've been wondering about Paypal. I don't have/use a credit card, and find myself wanting to get stuff from south of the border now and then. I also see that they are going to be making CC readers available for smartphones shortly here in Canada. 

Any of you use it on either a personal, or business level? Any other alternatives or options out there?


----------



## Daner

greywynd;1497993 said:


> Guys, I've been wondering about Paypal. I don't have/use a credit card, and find myself wanting to get stuff from south of the border now and then. I also see that they are going to be making CC readers available for smartphones shortly here in Canada.
> 
> Any of you use it on either a personal, or business level? Any other alternatives or options out there?


Paypal here should be availible to Canada soon, There is one more that I know of in Canada but it wont read chipped cards.


----------



## Grassman09

greywynd;1497993 said:


> Guys, I've been wondering about Paypal. I don't have/use a credit card, and find myself wanting to get stuff from south of the border now and then. I also see that they are going to be making CC readers available for smartphones shortly here in Canada.
> 
> Any of you use it on either a personal, or business level? Any other alternatives or options out there?


Paypal is great if you are the sender. Receiving money they charge you for, but its a business so its to be expected.

I use it for my residential snow website and my clients pay me up front at the start of the season. Haven't had any issues with it.

If you are using ebay paypal is most commonly used but some shy away from it due to the combined ebay fees as well as paypals dip in the pot. 
Just don't fall for the types of deal like someone tried to pull on R.G. Peel earlier in the season.

check the url aka link or www address make sure its going to paypal.com and not some other funny address. The seller will usually send you a invoice once you have won your item.



greywynd;1497968 said:


> Looks like the early 'SuperDuty', which had enough GCWR to move a small house if you wanted, and with the gearing, could do it too.


My mechanic said the same thing. Said it wouldn't be a rocket ship but would bring a brick house down.



adamhumberview;1497961 said:


> That's a beauty old Vaughan paving wagon...


That good or bad? lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1498003 said:


> My mechanic said the same thing. Said it wouldn't be a rocket ship but would bring a brick house down.


Hopefully.... on top of it.


----------



## greywynd

Looking more at paypal as an alternative to credit cards and money orders for stuff south of the border. Right now I have some stuff a guy in the states wants, thinking of selling it to him using paypal, that will get some $$ in there to get started. 

Kind of a play fund for US transactions for now I guess, is what I'm thinking.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mr.Markus;1498006 said:


> Hopefully.... on top of it.


LOL! Hillarious!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Daner;1497733 said:


> . I thought you were a GM man.
> Oh one more thing, whats the payload with that box?
> 
> Cheers


The GM and JD days are over a long time ago......you buy what does the job best for you....I miss that old signature line :laughing:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Anyone have a good connection for beef? In previous years, an old friend and I used to split a cow for something like 2.60/lb and we'd have the freezer full all winter. I haven't been able to get a hold of him for a while now. Anyone know a cattle farmer or butcher who sells whole/half cows?


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1498006 said:


> Hopefully.... on top of it.


Hopefully with you in it.


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1498031 said:


> Anyone have a good connection for beef? In previous years, an old friend and I used to split a cow for something like 2.60/lb and we'd have the freezer full all winter. I haven't been able to get a hold of him for a while now. Anyone know a cattle farmer or butcher who sells whole/half cows?


Try XL foods out of Alberta or your local grocer I hear they are giving away the meat.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

... the 32 condo bid packages due tomorrow by noon.
my sharpest pencil Thumbs Up

I hope the other guys ate too much turkey and sleep in

I'd really enjoy it if they told me I won the 1 with 143 driveways and a mile of private laneway. Id probably have to buy myself an rg peeler pusher.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

32 Bids all for the same company? There are 32 condo's in Cobourg??? hahaha


----------



## schrader

You're a bidding machine, that could be alot of work. Can you find that much staff if you get a bunch of it?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

yes there are alot of condo corps in cobourg. all managed mainly by two companies which now are one because they joined.

some are very tiny. 500 ft push, one lane, 12 ft wide, drop the blade and wave 
some Im not bidding. 
the others Im bidding and I have 2 additional guys lined up to jump on board
and a farmer who's would love me to give him more of my commercials

I drove the tractor around friday afternoon to a few of these sites and got a couple people out asking me questions what I was doing... "just taking a look at bidding this site, wanted to make sure I had the right machine..."  whats that? 
thats a snow blower and this is a snowwing Thumbs Up 

its not the price that wins these bids I have been told. Its what the board decides.
... perhaps the second mouse gets the cheese?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I probably wont get any of them but we will see.

The looks I got driving the tractor around was priceless but I really could care less. call it ******* marketing. lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

might have to buy back the system we made for a customer a while back and use if for bidding some of these. talk about serious payup


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Stock Trader?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I used to really enjoy doing condos in the city. Out here the prices are unreallistic and too many retired snowplowers telling you how to do it....

My mother's retirement community was paying $45K (Not me) 195 drives and all roadways, hall parking lot etc. They thought that was alot and decided to do it in house.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Can anyone use a few loads of 4-6" riprap? I'm pulling out an access rd and looking for somewhere to get rid of it. Hate to send good material to a landfill, but it looks like we may have to


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1498029 said:


> The GM and JD days are over a long time ago......you buy what does the job best for you....I miss that old signature line :laughing:


That should be my signature line.

Dean all I do is drive tractors and trucks around all day. This frigging roll off contract is giving me a good go. Looking at a couple companies to sub it since I don't have the time or care to deal with it. Just trying to figure out how much I should make off of handing someone a 7 figure contract over 5 years since there is a lot of gravy in it.


----------



## greywynd

Shame trucking would be a killer, going to need another couple loads here. We're using bigger (8-12") though.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1498365 said:


> That should be my signature line.
> 
> .


Must be a copy cat out there!


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1498365 said:


> That should be my signature line.
> 
> Dean all I do is drive tractors and trucks around all day. This frigging roll off contract is giving me a good go. Looking at a couple companies to sub it since I don't have the time or care to deal with it. Just trying to figure out how much I should make off of handing someone a 7 figure contract over 5 years since there is a lot of gravy in it.


I would just suck it up for a couple of years. Your young and think of all the extra money. You will be able to retire while your still able to enjoy it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I got the pm today about entering western's "win a wideout" contest. I clicked on it for amusement and found some funny quirks. According to their calculator, you should buy a blizzard power plow, as it is more efficient even on their own site. 

I tried comparing to my plows, and although the calculator is comprehensive enough to include snoway, it will not allow a comparison with the snoway wing extensions. I guess they'd have to account for downtime and then the calculation is more difficult! lol.


----------



## Daner

I'm looking for a new insurance agent, can anyone recommend one to me. Pm me if its easier
I found out some dont like trucks with dumps.


----------



## CGM Inc.

latest addition....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

A truck I loaded at 830 this am still hasn't returned for his 2nd load yet and won't answer his phone. One of the other drivers admittedly got lost and is 5 min away for his 3rd...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

nice plates cgm.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Soon he's gonna settle for "ICE ICE BABY"


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1499006 said:


> nice plates cgm.


just ordered another set...."CTTRMBLW"


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Cut Trim and Blow? That took me awhile...


----------



## Triple L

myn on my Denali hd say 2MUCHMUNY  LOL


----------



## G.Landscape

CGM Inc.;1498943 said:


> latest addition....


Nice Plates, I love personalized plates, people get so clever....I got mine for Christmas last year...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I've always wanted" UB6 IB9"


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1499072 said:


> myn on my Denali hd say 2MUCHMUNY  LOL


Or "BigPayments" LOL


----------



## DeVries

Looks like we had a post or two deleted?

What do personalized plates cost anyways?


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1499082 said:


> Or "BigPayments" LOL


hahaha ya for most people it would be, dosent work that way around here tho


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1499082 said:


> Or "BigPayments" LOL


Hahahahhaha fell over

One of the funniest things I have read


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1499097 said:


> hahaha ya for most people it would be, dosent work that way around here tho


I'll say it again "when I grow up I want to be Chad"


MIDTOWNPC;1499099 said:


> Hahahahhaha fell over
> 
> One of the funniest things I have read


It actually would be a good plate on a really expenisve Italian sports car.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1499133 said:


> I'll say it again "when I grow up I want to be Chad"
> 
> It actually would be a good plate on a really expenisve Italian sports car.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Anyone else with "2much mony" can "gvme sum" cuz I'm "brokasfk" lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

So I lost 2 sites last year by a few dollars to an old competitor who strategically underbid me by a few dollars. Today I won 7 of 8 sites from him the same way. Leaving $1 on the table. Hope it snows like they say it's gonna cause these are per push/salt.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nice job markus. That must have been a sharp
Pencil. I know that you got those they are going to tell me I got the 9 I bid on.


----------



## greywynd

What happened to number 8??


----------



## Mr.Markus

greywynd;1499201 said:


> What happened to number 8??


It was his swing vote low bid.:laughing: He got it.


----------



## G.Landscape

DeVries;1499087 said:


> Looks like we had a post or two deleted?
> 
> What do personalized plates cost anyways?


http://bit.ly/OpA1ye ....around $250


----------



## greywynd

Was nice of you to leave him the one that he probably isn't going to make any money on.


----------



## ff1221

greywynd;1499215 said:


> Was nice of you to leave him the one that he probably isn't going to make any money on.


Don't you love doing that to old rivals, did that to an old rival on a 4 part grass contract, I kept the 3 parts that make money and gave him 4 years of losing money, it was beautiful.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Undercutting prices is .........since they never come back up!
Selling a better service at a premium is where true skills are.


----------



## SHAWZER

CGM I agree 100%!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Me too!!!!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Wet snow*

Wet snow in the forecast for tonight, phone starts ringing $$$ funny how that works...


----------



## SHAWZER

Wet snow, freezing rain up here,some people in panic mode!!


----------



## schrader

Today was one of those days when I wondered why I ever bought a walker mower, machine is a year and a half old with 490 hrs. Half way through the day I felt a shuddering form the right side hydro, took it to the dealer at the end of the day, to make a long story short it needs both hydros replaced. Now the very first question I asked this dealer when I bought the machine was if they had loaners in the event of a break down, yes he says we will make sure you get looked after. Ha they want $50.00 a day for an old piece of crap with a 42" deck, I laughed walk out the door pissed off and said call me when nine is fixed. Some of the dealers never get it screw a customer once and lose them forever.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Especially on a repair where they could likely bury 50$ in the job!


----------



## CGM Inc.

StratfordPusher;1499472 said:


> Wet snow in the forecast for tonight, phone starts ringing $$$ funny how that works...


some never learn! same every year!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Schrader.. Don't forget to pic up the Exmark Explorer demo when you return for the walker !!!

As for the snow, I have a feeling some will be cought with there pants down this season. I'm thinking by the americian turkey day we might be all busy.


----------



## goel

^^^^^. And that would be awesome.


----------



## schrader

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1499513 said:


> Schrader.. Don't forget to pic up the Exmark Explorer demo when you return for the walker !!!
> 
> As for the snow, I have a feeling some will be cought with there pants down this season. I'm thinking by the americian turkey day we might be all busy.


Seriously considering it for next year, nothing but problems with the walker. as for the snow ground temps way to warm for anything to stick around.


----------



## forbidden

Had both our hydros replaced on our diesel walker at 600 hours. Minor setback but we had the gas walker ready to take over. Some days our route is dual walker, other days it is walker and JD.


----------



## SHAWZER

Freezing rain and sleet here now. Drive into town in a bit and see whats going on!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

forbidden;1499589 said:


> Had both our hydros replaced on our diesel walker at 600 hours. Minor setback but we had the gas walker ready to take over. Some days our route is dual walker, other days it is walker and JD.


Our Exmark's also appear more reliable as the Walker's


----------



## schrader

CGM Inc.;1499671 said:


> Our Exmark's also appear more reliable as the Walker's


Are you running Navigators? If so how are they holding up Ny hydro issues with them. I like the hydro pump and motor set up a lot better than the walker design


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I know absolutely nothing about mowing equipment. Have you taken it to a hydraulic shop? I'm wondering if you could source out ones that fit the same spot but are built a little tougher? Or take the messed up one in and see what exactly is wrong with it? If its just a seal or a bearing, might not be too expensice. I'm always surprised how cheap hydraulic shops work.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Have 2 Navigators and 2 Lazers for 2 years now.
Can't say we had any issues with Hydraulics.


----------



## Daner

A few snow flakes falling here in Rockwood

I also have a Lazer, with no problems


----------



## Alpha Property

I m at 660 on my walker, no hydro issues so far. A few leaky seals on the gear boxes on the deck, but the drives have been good


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Delivered a plow and salter to a guy. Got chatting and almost left without getting the cash. 
I'm bad for that. 


thanks for parts trade mark (nestech)

Bought some use salt boxes. Get ther and they are full of salt. Things you don't think of asking on kijiji. Lol.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We are having major hydro issues with our 61 Diesel Toro - needs a rebuild over the winter. I don't know if we are just hard on stuff, or that's normal after three years. Still have our Sentar from 2006 with no issues in that area.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

just snagged some Lisa lampaneli tickets. She's a dirty mouth comedian. Should be fun. Massey hall dec 7


----------



## grandview

MIDTOWNPC;1499874 said:


> just snagged some Lisa lampaneli tickets. She's a dirty mouth comedian. Should be fun. Massey hall dec 7


She likes the Mandingo !


----------



## grandview

Recognize this place?


----------



## cet

grandview;1499884 said:


> Recognize this place?


Niagra on the Lake


----------



## grandview

cet;1499894 said:


> Niagra on the Lake


Nice place,go there all the time for breakfast


----------



## cet

grandview;1499895 said:


> Nice place,go there all the time for breakfast


It's great there, a little busy though, too many Americans


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I still have a gift certificate for dinner at a winery down there that we got at our wedding. I need to go soon, just need to keep frenchy in check with the wine!!!


----------



## grandview

cet;1499896 said:


> It's great there, a little busy though, too many Americans


I always thought to many Canadians around when I'm trying to eat.:waving:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1499899 said:


> I still have a gift certificate for dinner at a winery down there that we got at our wedding. I need to go soon, just need to keep frenchy in check with the wine!!!


That wine you gave me was good. 
mine dranks the bottle and she was a frenchie. Hahahhahaha


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Glad you liked it. I need a total for the computer repair, I thought Adam had paid you. He just told me the other day that you dropped it and headed out.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1499908 said:


> Glad you liked it. I need a total for the computer repair, I thought Adam had paid you. He just told me the other day that you dropped it and headed out.


I left a bill. That's cause when I got there no one came out and after ten mins I had to roll. Had a million other pickups that day 
In 14 years I've only had maybe 10 machines I couldn't get dra off of and two were from guys off plowsite.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

dra? Sounds technical.


----------



## GMC Driver

grandview;1499895 said:


> Nice place,go there all the time for breakfast


We're doing a project a few blocks over from there. Very nice area to be working in.


----------



## DeVries

6 years ago today Fort Erie got 40cm's of wet heavy snow. Not sure if I would be ready for all that today.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

that should read data not dra


grant my bet was when you had to replace the power supply in that computer that more damage was done then just the power supply and after a while that caused the harddrive to puke.


----------



## CGM Inc.

grandview;1499884 said:


> Recognize this place?


taking the wife there next week....


----------



## greywynd

Some sad news here again this week, went to bring in the dogs last night and our one female long haired whippet didn't come in. Found her laying dead in the fenced yard, no trauma, no injury, looked like she was laying there sleeping.

She was only 5, but we've since found out there can be a heart issue in the breed where they will basically have a heart attack and that's it. (Usually after intense play, running, etc.)

I took a pic of her a couple weeks ago, with her brother standing beside her.


----------



## rooferdave

sorry to hear that, my lab is 5 and he is one of the family, I can't imagine the shock of that happening


----------



## rooferdave

Daner;1498914 said:


> I'm looking for a new insurance agent, can anyone recommend one to me. Pm me if its easier
> I found out some dont like trucks with dumps.


John woods at mcr ins brokers tel 905-713-1612

tell him roofer dave sent you

I have been with him for 4 years and he has been the best I have had in 28 years in business

he saved me a ton of $$$ on my plow liability and trucks


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;1500125 said:


> Some sad news here again this week, went to bring in the dogs last night and our one female long haired whippet didn't come in. Found her laying dead in the fenced yard, no trauma, no injury, looked like she was laying there sleeping.
> 
> She was only 5, but we've since found out there can be a heart issue in the breed where they will basically have a heart attack and that's it. (Usually after intense play, running, etc.)
> 
> I took a pic of her a couple weeks ago, with her brother standing beside her.


sorry to hear that mark
hope things get better.

I'd lend you my horseshoe if I could


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hey guys, show your operators this video before the season starts. It will make them all afraid to hit cars!





The video was featured on this week's Tosh.0. Hillarious


----------



## greywynd

R.G.PEEL;1500197 said:


> Hey guys, show your operators this video before the season starts. It will make them all afraid to hit cars!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The video was featured on this week's Tosh.0. Hillarious


Just means that he should have locked the door from inside.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

did I miss that picture of your salt truck cet?


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1500312 said:


> did I miss that picture of your salt truck cet?


No, I picked it up and then went to North Bay for the week. I will get it up soon.


----------



## Triple L

Almost looked like a china BVR loader LOL, wonder what happened to those guys?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1500318 said:


> No, I picked it up and then went to North Bay for the week. I will get it up soon.


salting in northbay. nice! :laughing:


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1500322 said:


> salting in northbay. nice! :laughing:


It was cold enough. Reading week for the students so it gave me a week to work on the house.

It is nice up there and houses are almost free.


----------



## potskie

Inlaws in Cochrane said they got some flurries a couple days ago.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I wake up this am and go to the store to work on some paperwork. Can't even find a parking spot in my own place. At first I was thinking it was people parking in my lot for nofrills. Nope! My one tenant "northumberland hospital auxillary peticoat lane" which is a used clothing store and donation location, had a Bling Sale today. Thats where they save everything with bling, and sell it on one day. There was a lineup, the parking lot was slammed... I actually held the door for 20 mins, madness. I guessing that 10 year lease is paying off payup When I was about to sign 10 years, someone said you have no idea whats going to change in 10 years, why lock in.. I said I know in 10 years I want to still make money, and I can do that... plus this is my golden egg and I need some hens to keep it warm   Im pretty happy today


----------



## Mr.Markus

That golden egg is just too hard to pass with that horseshoe up there anyway....


----------



## musclecarboy

Anyone near a tv, flip on sportsnet. Red bull stratos jump is about to happen. Skydiving from 23 miles up


----------



## Triple L

pretty cool dean!

tried out the 550 yesterday, I'd say thats a full pull at exactly 20,000 lbs haha


----------



## forbidden

I can hear the trailer tires whining about that load from here in Calgary.... How do you like that track loader in the snow. I am in the market for a larger Bobcat, took a aws 770 out the other day but I don't think I need it. One model down and still on the fence for tracks or not. 

We do lots of landscalping across the season and lots of snow removal as well. Our S160 does well for what it is but loading dumptrucks, lifting full pallets of sod and block etc it is at it's limits. Looking for some qualified input on tracks. Not many guys run track machines from snow removal out here at all.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

No plow mount chad?


----------



## greywynd

Which model Bobcat is that Chad?

BTW, when are you taking the training wheels off that truck? I recall someone saying lots of times that duals aren't necessary........


----------



## R.G.PEEL

You should recognize that bobcat mark, its twin is parked beside your hoe.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

373m/s was just announced as the max speed felix reached. Mach 1.24. That's nuts!


----------



## greywynd

Was wondering, but wasn't sure. Nice to see Chad buying quality trucks, and looking at good equipment!!


----------



## Triple L

forbidden;1500516 said:


> I can hear the trailer tires whining about that load from here in Calgary.... How do you like that track loader in the snow. I am in the market for a larger Bobcat, took a aws 770 out the other day but I don't think I need it. One model down and still on the fence for tracks or not.
> 
> We do lots of landscalping across the season and lots of snow removal as well. Our S160 does well for what it is but loading dumptrucks, lifting full pallets of sod and block etc it is at it's limits. Looking for some qualified input on tracks. Not many guys run track machines from snow removal out here at all.


I'm just looking into track loaders right now, Caterpillar has a 259b3 coming out this afternoon, I like the bobcat so far that's forsure, had a trex pt80 but everything looks a bit too expensive on that one for my taste when it comes to the tracks...

The plow mount was suppost to be on the truck 2 months ago Dean haha, just been crazy busy landscaping with some pretty big jobs lately that it can wait 

Mark - u still wount ever convince me to buy a 350 drw I will hands down take a 2500hd anyday but when it comes to this size truck singles arnt really available yet so u can't really chirp me too much haha. Either of my GM's will absolutly dust the 550 in everyway possible but its a nice work truck 

Chris has to post some pics of his new rig soon there's too much ford going on here now LOL


----------



## ff1221

Looks good Chad!

Everybody get their VIP promo code for the farm show, Kioti wants you to go on them, use it before Oct. 31

Promo code: CIFS601


----------



## greywynd

Try as many track loaders as you can Chad, it'll be interesting what you like/don't like. 

Farm show? Right now things are busy enough that who knows if we can work that one in..... Which is a good thing!!!


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1500510 said:


> pretty cool dean!
> 
> tried out the 550 yesterday, I'd say thats a full pull at exactly 20,000 lbs haha


looks good but I am a little worried about your loading method.....did you really drive somewhere with the boom on the tractor up in the air?


----------



## CGM Inc.

............


----------



## cet

Pics of the new salt truck. 
1997 GMC 6500 gas


----------



## schrader

Looks nice and clean, what ya putting on the back?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nice colour Cet....Thumbs Up.


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1500872 said:


> looks good but I am a little worried about your loading method.....did you really drive somewhere with the boom on the tractor up in the air?


Ya why not? Tons of guys do, its not like it can fall off LOL drove past 3 cops just on the way up too.

Truck looks awesome Chris! Very nice!!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That's a good looking truck. 

We're looking at going with a larger truck to carry salt, but only if we get 2 of the jobs we bid that would require it. A friend of mine has an FL80 that we are considering. It is really good condition, and nice and heavy. The only downside is that we would have to shorten the frame. it is a 24' flatbed right now. I would prefer it more like 10 or 12 with the salter or flatbed/ trailer hitch. 

That entirely depends on whether or not we lock up the work though. If we do, we'll also need some more "peel pushers" I got some pricing for manufaturing all the parts today.


----------



## greywynd

Lot of good looking trucks showing up on here these days. 

As far as Chad's loading method, yep, lots of guys do it. Is it legal? Hard to say....let the MTO/judge figure that one out if or when they write a ticket for an unsecured attachment someday. Would I do it? Probably not, just because I'm not a fan of leaving a 'load' on hydraulics like that.


----------



## cet

schrader;1500911 said:


> Looks nice and clean, what ya putting on the back?


Most likely a 4.5 yard hydraulic salter. I have 2 now and they can cover quite a lot of work on 1 trip.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1500919 said:


> Nice colour Cet....Thumbs Up.


And an Eloquip bed too.


----------



## ff1221

While we are showing trucks picked up my new to me truck (was the wife's) with the shiny new plow, hope it scares the snow away till December!Thumbs Up


----------



## R.G.PEEL

All the MTO cares about is whether it is possible for it to come off the trailer in a turnover or crash. If the arms are up but its secure, they won't care. 

I wouldn't float it like that with much weight, but an empty bucket wouldn't really be that much strain on the cylinders. I've floated in some pretty strange configurations too to get everything moved in one trip.


----------



## cet

Grant I'm not sure if you are right about that. Up here we have to put a chain across our skid steer bucket even with it flat on the deck. A friend of mine got a ticket for not having a chain across his backhoe bucket on the hoe and it was on the deck too. He even told the inspector he has never seen hydraulics rise for no reason. They are pretty sticky up here.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

They give us grief about the hoe arms because in theory if a line blows it can swing off the side. Those arms can't leave the trailer without being mechanically disconnected, so long as the machine is secure.

Prob best not to test the theory, but the only load securement rules I can find is that you have to have it secured in such a way that it cannot leave the rig. Officers would certainly not like it, but it would not be a ticket. I've been in that arguement regarding the bucket not being chained and I pointed out that it is 600lbs, rated to stay attached at to the machine with a 7000 lbs load, and the machine is overly secured to the float. The answer I got was "im not gonna ticket you, just chain it"


----------



## ff1221

Guy up here was told to put a chain over the blade of the bulldozer, and he was a municipal employee so the MTO does really hate everybody!


----------



## greywynd

I was told that 'attachments' are supposed to be secured, but I've also been told it depends on the weight of the unit. 

The joys of dealing with our stupid rules, even those enforcing it really don't understand them.........


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mechanical attachment is secure.


----------



## cet

ff1221;1500938 said:


> While we are showing trucks picked up my new to me truck (was the wife's) with the shiny new plow, hope it scares the snow away till December!Thumbs Up


Truck and plow look good. Those speedwings are quick.


----------



## Triple L

I always chain or strap the attachement too, bucket, or forks or anything but a loader is pretty darn secure to the machine and I wouldn't float it like that with a bucket or forks on but just blank I still don't see the problem, oh well obviosuly it was good enough for 3 cops so that's good enough for me haha


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1500905 said:


> Pics of the new salt truck.
> 1997 GMC 6500 gas


if you find another one put my name on it!
Looks like I have to comission another salt truck


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Triple L;1500957 said:


> I always chain or strap the attachement too, bucket, or forks or anything but a loader is pretty darn secure to the machine and I wouldn't float it like that with a bucket or forks on but just blank I still don't see the problem, oh well obviosuly it was good enough for 3 cops so that's good enough for me haha


Guess that solves it!! Lol. My old boss used to tell me "everythings legal as long as you don't get caught" and "everything is legal at night"


----------



## Alpha Property

i just keep as much as possible in my enclosed trailer, 20 ft of "out of sight out of mind"


----------



## schrader

cet;1500944 said:


> Grant I'm not sure if you are right about that. Up here we have to put a chain across our skid steer bucket even with it flat on the deck. A friend of mine got a ticket for not having a chain across his backhoe bucket on the hoe and it was on the deck too. He even told the inspector he has never seen hydraulics rise for no reason. They are pretty sticky up here.


 Thats exactly how the MTO worded it at the last seminar I was at. Unless it is bolted or pinned to the machine chain it down.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Loader arms are......


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ah the Joys of the MTO - knock on wood, we haven't had crazy issues with them this year. We were audited last year though. I kinda feel that gives you a break period after the annoyance of the audit.


----------



## ff1221

cet;1500955 said:


> Truck and plow look good. Those speedwings are quick.


I love them, lousy for an hourly plower though, far to efficient.

As far as the chaining goes my theory has always been if my load is secure and I do something that causes the piece of equipment to potentially leave the trailer than I likely have bigger things to worry about than where it's going.


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1500957 said:


> I always chain or strap the attachement too, bucket, or forks or anything but a loader is pretty darn secure to the machine and I wouldn't float it like that with a bucket or forks on but just blank I still don't see the problem, oh well obviosuly it was good enough for 3 cops so that's good enough for me haha


I am more concerned that if the hydraulics let loose a bit that your going to have the loader arms through the back of your box. Also the straps on the skid steer remind me of many pictures from hack threads. Nothing is stopping that machine from a forward or backward motion in a sudden stop.


----------



## cet

With all you guys worried about how Chad has that trailer loaded. I would be more concerned about that Ford being able to make it to the job site.


----------



## greywynd

cet;1501010 said:


> With all you guys worried about how Chad has that trailer loaded. I would be more concerned about that Ford being able to make it to the job site.


Why, because of all the dead Chev's and Dodge's blocking the road?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

This morning my bin guy told me to phone one of his customers who needed bobcat work. I went and met him and he needs driveway and back patio on 2 projects right away this week.

As it turns out his old bobcat guy was a company I worked for a long time ago.I even did a dig for this customer. That company's owner stiffed me on my last paycheque...... Lol revenge is best served cold!


----------



## cet

greywynd;1501012 said:


> Why, because of all the dead Chev's and Dodge's blocking the road?


I've been good for so long I just had to throw that out there.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1501010 said:


> With all you guys worried about how Chad has that trailer loaded. I would be more concerned about that Ford being able to make it to the job site.


Finally something we agree on. Nice truck Chris.


----------



## potskie

Pristine PM ltd;1500981 said:


> Ah the Joys of the MTO - knock on wood, we haven't had crazy issues with them this year. We were audited last year though. I kinda feel that gives you a break period after the annoyance of the audit.


I wish that were true we were audited two years in a row!


----------



## GMC Driver

Chad, as long as you're looking at track loaders, take a look at the SVLs from Kubota. We're quite happy with ours.


----------



## CGM Inc.

received a spec for a winter site to quote yesterday.....they require 6 site inspections daily no matter what the conditions are!!!! Costs more to inspect than it takes to plow! LOL!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Wireless webcam!! Lol


----------



## GMC Driver

We got prices from 3 different dealers on 3 comparable machines, and the differences were dramatic. The Bobcat guys are still scratching their head - not sure how or why the Kubota dealer was so aggressive, but I'm not complaining!


----------



## potskie

How do you like that Kubota and how does it compare to a Bobcat ?

I saw them at my local dealer the other day and was considering getting one to demo. I've only ever run Deere and Bobcat skidsteers so I'm curious what your impressions are of it.


----------



## greywynd

I ran both a SVL75 and a SVL90 this summer, strong yes, but for fine work and grading I wasn't impressed. The pilot controls just weren't responsive enough IMO. I found that to be the case on both models, so doubt it was just the one particular machine. 

I also found that they would push like a tank, or lift, but not really both at the same time, seemed the hydraulics were favoured by one circuit or the other. I only got a few hours in each, so maybe it was the way I was trying to run it, but would be interesting to hear some more comparisons.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Operator friend that worked with Mark and I, has been running a 75 a lot this season with the company he works for now.he says he's very impressed with the power and traction that it has. Says he does every bit of the work in a day that he did on my T650. 

He said they got it a lot cheaper than bobcat as well. But that it is behind on the comfort and technology side in comparison. I can see them becoming a big player in that market.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol I guess we thought of the same kubotas Mark. Joe calls me every day he runs something new to let me know if he likes it more or less than the bobcat lol.


----------



## greywynd

Yep, talking about the same machine. I ran both of them a bit on weekends this summer when they needed some extra help for a few hours here and there. 

Funny part is almost all the attachments they've bought are Bobcat, as Kubota either didn't have them available, or Bobcat was cheaper.


----------



## GMC Driver

R.G.PEEL;1501184 said:


> Operator friend that worked with Mark and I, has been running a 75 a lot this season with the company he works for now.he says he's very impressed with the power and traction that it has. Says he does every bit of the work in a day that he did on my T650.
> 
> He said they got it a lot cheaper than bobcat as well. But that it is behind on the comfort and technology side in comparison. I can see them becoming a big player in that market.


Pretty much sums it up - we tried the T650, and really liked it. But they were $18K more (partly due to difference in trade value, partly price of machine). You do give up a few creature comforts - but it has all that you need (Cab, A/C).

Power is good (same motor as T650), lifts well. Grading - my brother runs the machine, and wasn't all that confident with it at first. Now with a few weeks of seat time, he's quite comfortable with it. Lacks some of the tech the Bobcat came with - but not a deal breaker. Have noticed the pilot controls can lag - but do like that they are hydraulic servos and give feel back through the control, not the drive by wire feel that came with the selectable pattern on the T650 we demoed. Also prefer the cab door style on the SVL - slides up and out of harm's way for those times you run with the door open.


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1500989 said:


> I am more concerned that if the hydraulics let loose a bit that your going to have the loader arms through the back of your box. Also the straps on the skid steer remind me of many pictures from hack threads. Nothing is stopping that machine from a forward or backward motion in a sudden stop.


LOL your funny, ateast I had it strapped on 4 points with full size 5,000lb straps. The bobcat dealer is 10 seconds from your boss's shop, have u ever watched how they only use 2 chains and call it a day, they float more equipment in a day then most of us do in a week haha

Thanks Dave but I've never been much for orange paint, glad you guys are really happy with your new machine tho! Looks great!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I love the door going up out of the way, but I'm tall/lanky so it interferes with my head. Especially with a hardhat. 

If the controls respond to my input, I don't much care whether they are wired, or direct to the valves. My default is to run hand/foot, so its mostly mechanical but we have the acs as an option on 2 of them and the lack of feedback doesn't really make a difference to me. There is always people who claim a machine is better based on its control pattern, but really any pattern is capable of moving the machine through the exact same series of motions. Non-responsiveness is very frustrating though. I often run a friend's T300 that seems to have a slight delay. Can't stand it. 

That kubota looks like its really earning its keep for you, and that's the most important feature! Very interested to see some snow videos this season.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I hope my Cet tire curse goes away. 
Came to find my rear tractor tire is flat. 
Also last week my truck had a side wall band go. 

Pre winter jitters


----------



## potskie

R.G.PEEL;1501198 said:


> Non-responsiveness is very frustrating though. I often run a friend's T300 that seems to have a slight delay. Can't stand it.


Ya I find our T300 has a delay aswell. But our S300 doesn't.


----------



## musclecarboy

Rob Ford walked by my site on Bay st today and said the work looks good. He then made my day by walking across the street to an all you can eat Chinese restaurant LOL


----------



## greywynd

And you're gonna care what he says about your work, cuz he knows what exactly?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Egg Rolls!


----------



## DeVries

I met him a few months ago, can't believe how short he was doesn't look short on tv.

Whatever happened to the cut the fat challenge anyways?

Dave did you demo a New Holland or Case? Were they any good? Mine is just about ready for replacement and was wondering about the Kubotas, glad you like it.


----------



## musclecarboy

greywynd;1501344 said:


> And you're gonna care what he says about your work, cuz he knows what exactly?


You know how it is downtown, 100 people that don't know anything say it looks good. I was amazed how many people wanted a picture with him


----------



## Mr.Markus

musclecarboy;1501353 said:


> You know how it is downtown, 100 people that don't know anything say it looks good. I was amazed how many people wanted a picture with him


So... you gonna post your picture or not.....


----------



## musclecarboy

Mr.Markus;1501399 said:


> So... you gonna post your picture or not.....


He took up the whole frame :angry:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I heard back from the larger of the two sites I was waiting to hear from today. Looks like we didn't get it. I phoned the manager to inquire as to why we didn't get it, price? references? etc... Apparently my price was the same as the one who got it. He has done work on other properties managed by that company so the head office decided to go with who they knew. 

So if anyone on here has a spare 18 acres they want to sub to me... Let me know!


----------



## adamhumberview

heres an update of the truck im building... shes all hooked up and spinning now.. just gotta work on the fine details now.. the gap between the cab and salter has been filled by the hydraulic tank.. if anyone has any cool ideas for tool boxes and im thinking a ladder also.. ive decided to go with black plastic fenders with the chrome inserts.. havent decided on any other chrome.. maybe wheels

also a cool pic from a demo I did on saturday of a house.. only demoed the roof because of a fire on the 3rd floor.. had to make it safe for engineers to assess damages.. looks like the rest will be coming down this week..

and some pics of the 30 minute paint job I gave one of my litter vacuums last week..


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Dave, since no amount of power is ever really enough, I found you a new setup for under warranty for next season...... Call this guy and see if he wants to sell it.




I think it may violate the induction rules governing your class, but it seems like the next logical step.......


----------



## adamhumberview

I also want to sell these 2 salters.. as you can see from the pics they are Snowexs.. they are both in real good shape..

they will come with everything you need.. you can see them running as I still have all the parts hooked to the trucks..

one of the units comes with a brand new incab spreader control which cost me $1000 at kooy last season (still have bill)

I dont know what they are worth.. make me an offer..


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;1501350 said:


> Dave did you demo a New Holland or Case? Were they any good? Mine is just about ready for replacement and was wondering about the Kubotas, glad you like it.


We got a new Case skidsteer last year - SV185 (wheeled machine). I can honestly say it is a fantastic machine. They and New Holland are identical, and they really did combine the best of both in the new Alpha chassis. IIRC ours would be the same as the New Holland L220 (IIRC).

When it came to replace the CTL, Case and New Holland had limited choices. Case and New Holland offer only one vertical lift CTL, and both are large machines. We were hoping to stay a bit smaller than last time, as we found the large machine a bit too cumbersome. As well, although they claim improvements have been made, I was hesitant to trust the CNH undercarraige again, as it's pretty much a carryover from the former 400 series. And once again on price, they were not as close as Kubota.


----------



## greywynd

Don't forget to check with different dealers too for equipment/prices. Seems every brand has different procedures for pricing structure, and some seem to be able to work better with used stuff for trade-in prices etc than others.


----------



## G.Landscape

Does anyone use Techno Bloc Pavers or walls around here? never really used them for pavers and I wanted to get a local opinion on the quality vs other manufactures like Oaks/Unilock/Permacon. 

I would normally just steer the client towards what I prefer to use but they have the color that the client likes and other manufactures don't seems to even have a comparable match.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Tech is good


----------



## GMC Driver

Got to agree - we've used alot of Techo-Bloc, and it's a quality product.

A customer sent me this file - kind of neat to watch!


----------



## potskie

GMC Driver;1501669 said:


> Got to agree - we've used alot of Techo-Bloc, and it's a quality product.
> 
> A customer sent me this file - kind of neat to watch!


I wish we would get in with home builders who allow you to do a job you feel goob about and looks that good when you are done. Keep ending up with work from the 5 house a day types builders :realmad: can't stand it. Money is ok but I hate having to purposely do half assed work.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1501195 said:


> Thanks Dave but I've never been much for orange paint, glad you guys are really happy with your new machine tho! Looks great!


I've heard you say worse about Ford so I know you'll come around.....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

With the new leaf he's turned with ford and a bobcat, I'm waiting to see a snoway!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Stay out of schomberg today with comercial vehicles. 3 seperate mto checks. 1 on 9, 2 on 27 and the scalehouse is open. Luckily I'm in the little pickup they didn't even look at me.


----------



## G.Landscape

potskie;1501676 said:


> I wish we would get in with home builders who allow you to do a job you feel goob about and looks that good when you are done. Keep ending up with work from the 5 house a day types builders :realmad: can't stand it. Money is ok but I hate having to purposely do half assed work.


Around here all the builders seem to have their own landscape install companies, usually run by a brother/cousin/family and work is marginal like most and design is the pits! We have tried to get in with some builders but it seems doing things cost money they aren't willing to pay for, or even propose that the new owners would pay for.


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1501779 said:


> Around here all the builders seem to have their own landscape install companies, usually run by a brother/cousin/family and work is marginal like most and design is the pits! We have tried to get in with some builders but it seems doing things cost money they aren't willing to pay for, or even propose that the new owners would pay for.


Well that's it. In K-W they all want it done yesterday for next to no money. you literally run a grading rake over the rocky clay crap they call soil and then hammer sod on top. The hardscaping that comes from them is just as bad. We do it more because the new home owners seem to love to beat the Jones' and will drop a ton of coin on their yards. The leads generated and the jobs we pick up because we have all these clean logo'd trucks in all these new neighbourhoods is pretty good. Not to mention we advertise like crazy while we are there.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1501694 said:


> With the new leaf he's turned with ford and a bobcat, I'm waiting to see a snoway!!


Sooner or later he might start to like girls. 

Oh snap


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Had a company contact me about plowing some transformer stations in my area. They are asking for a quote. Asking questions I find out they are a landscape company from oakville and have a contract with Hydro and want to sub it out. Not sure if I should even quote it. Called me after business hours also.
Cedar springs is the name


----------



## greywynd

If you hunt around enough online, you should be able to find the contract/quote they worked on to get the work. Similar to public tenders, that information is out there.


----------



## goel

MIDTOWNPC;1501872 said:


> Had a company contact me about plowing some transformer stations in my area. They are asking for a quote. Asking questions I find out they are a landscape company from oakville and have a contract with Hydro and want to sub it out. Not sure if I should even quote it. Called me after business hours also.
> Cedar springs is the name


I knew someone that used to do something similar, but I think it was cell towers nw of the Barrie area. Ok gig because they were not emergency service, as regular snow plowing is - they had a few days after the storms to clean them up. I think it was on a call out basis.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1501872 said:


> Had a company contact me about plowing some transformer stations in my area. They are asking for a quote. Asking questions I find out they are a landscape company from oakville and have a contract with Hydro and want to sub it out. Not sure if I should even quote it. Called me after business hours also.
> Cedar springs is the name


Lol, just took over a place from them a couple month ago.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1501903 said:


> Lol, just took over a place from them a couple month ago.


their website has sections for landscape reno's 50+k 100+k 

how does a company get work 2+ hours away and try and sub it out... seems odd


----------



## R.G.PEEL

This is a techo bloc driveway. The stone is blu 80mm. It is 3.2" thick which is crazy heavy to work with. It is a very nice product though.

I got a finished picture of the bridge we built at my parents' place in Tottenham. As my father says, "now we can have fat chicks over".

We finally lit the first fire in the 25 ton fireplace on Sat. night as well. About 15 logs seems to make a nice full firebox!! It draws the smoke very nicely and none comes out the front. It sat unused all summer because with the wedding and preparations to the cottage for it, my father never got around to having the fire inspector come out for the permit. I couldn't get any pictures to turn out because it was very dark, rainy, with a bright fire. All that shows up in the pics is blotches of light in a black photo, but I'll try to get one next time.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I bid on the GTA stuff that was part of that tender. Stuff went stupid cheap, and I watched one site all summer. Was supposed to be cut bi-weekly. They cut it twice over the summer...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Was it good money at 2 cuts? lol

I added some new pics of some projects we worked on this summer with Mark and Tom. Check them out on facebook http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.392784954068304&type=1#!/groups/114958011851001/ and join the R.G. Peel Construction group


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1501907 said:


> their website has sections for landscape reno's 50+k 100+k
> 
> how does a company get work 2+ hours away and try and sub it out... seems odd


Someone who used to do a lot of work for BELL told me that a company out of Windsor does all the BELL work now, they asked him to sub for them but he was to $$$.
A lot of companies work like that to keep customers happy because they don't wan't to say no to a tender. Can't say I like working that way. Keep it close is the way to go.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Years back when I did a few bell locations it was by a company in London that had no equipement. Just a management company. It's not about the work...when they lose the bid, they lose your number, and in my case a letter citing a non compete to work for the new supplier.


----------



## ff1221

Local school board did the same with lawn tenders, guy from about 1.5hrs away got the tender for our schools and was sending 3 guys over to cut them, took them all day plus drive time for about $600, he's subbing it out now!


----------



## greywynd

Gotta love sitting and waiting. At least when it's on someone else's dime.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hope you're enjoying my track machine while you wait. I'm riding the bellypan of a 185. Homeowner was very smart. Eavestroughs run into perf pipe which dissapates (saturates) in the yard.......


----------



## greywynd

I'll do that on rural properties, but start the perf 50' from the house. Never any closer, and only if it's nice free draining soil. In other words almost never around home with all the clay.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Not sure why its ever done at all really. There are several drawbacks, but absolutely no advantages compared to just spilling on grade and letting gravity take care of it


----------



## greywynd

It's different when you're in a rural area with so-so quality/quantity of water available. People want as much opportunity as possible for water to get back into the ground. I'm also seeing an increase in the number of cisterns being installed, both new home and existing.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I doubt that's the goal in the city of markham. Water comes from watermains.


----------



## greywynd

Actually if you were to ask most city residents, they'd say it comes from the tap. Or a bottle.


----------



## musclecarboy

Speaking of drainage, I'm doing about 3200sq ft of interlock at a condo downtown for the underground drop off area and they've installed 8 12"x12" drains in this area


----------



## R.G.PEEL

So they're running 8 seperate grading zones each sloping to a drain? Did anyone say why they only allow 400sq ft/ drain?


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1502049 said:


> So they're running 8 seperate grading zones each sloping to a drain? Did anyone say why they only allow 400sq ft/ drain?


Yea it looks like the waves of the ocean because of how close they are together. The area isn't even exposed to rain, it's just water from washing and snow being tracked in


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Must be annoying for the people to drive on. Sea sickness!!!! People design some funny things though.


----------



## CGM Inc.

In the last 2 month we got 3 new sites where I was not the low bidder!
2 of the sites I'm working on for 4 years now and finally got them.
One of the properties the current contractor didn't show up for the past 3 weeks.....
I know his price and said no way! Even manager said it's stupid!

Eventually they all learn that you get what you pay for!
Service and quality builds relations!


----------



## schrader

Man I wish that was the case here, one of my competitors just lost a six figure contact strictly over price. I just got a call yesterday from a PM, I am three hundred dollars a year less than the current contractor who has been there for ten years and they have no issues with the service just considering switching for $300. Personally I have never tried so hard to meet the board members, work with them and build some relationships and try to secure my future there. One bad winter will help seperate the men from the boys and bring the pricing back around.


----------



## ff1221

The latest property we got, the PM got 5 quotes and we were right in the middle, some are starting to realize that the lowest isn't always the best but neither is the highest, and I'm ok being in the middle.It's a crapshoot no matter what, just because one pm wants a good contractor, the next one is just going to want a lower price.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

my new saying... Don't waste your gravy on those other turkeys.


----------



## Alpha Property

So I think I just bought a 99 f450, 7.3 with a stick, 9ft dump box, 260kms on it down side I think is 2 wheel drive, but at 4 grand, I have a few winter places I can use it at and lots of summer work for it. Anyone have a "cheap" plow for it, preferably a boss?


----------



## cet

Alpha Property;1502608 said:


> So I think I just bought a 99 f450, 7.3 with a stick, 9ft dump box, 260kms on it down side I think is 2 wheel drive, but at 4 grand, I have a few winter places I can use it at and lots of summer work for it. Anyone have a "cheap" plow for it, preferably a boss?


Weight in the back and good tires and it will plow no problem.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Anyone ever plowed with a cab-over?
Might look into a ISUZU, needs a custom mount but that's no issue.


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1502673 said:


> Anyone ever plowed with a cab-over?
> Might look into a ISUZU, needs a custom mount but that's no issue.


A friend of mine had an 8-10 Blizzard on a T6500, worked great. Turned on a dime and the vision is great. He had to make the mount also.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Chads Boss Pusher*

Hey Chad, checked out your nice new BOSS pusher.... awesome....


----------



## schrader

CGM Inc.;1502673 said:



> Anyone ever plowed with a cab-over?
> Might look into a ISUZU, needs a custom mount but that's no issue.


A buddy of mine has been running a Mitsubishi for six years now, had some issues with corrosion in the wiring but other than that it been flawless and he puts a ton of hours plowing and salting on it.


----------



## G.Landscape

CGM Inc.;1502673 said:


> Anyone ever plowed with a cab-over?
> Might look into a ISUZU, needs a custom mount but that's no issue.


We plowed and salted with a mitubishi cab over, great truck to plow with. Your looking right over the blade and could get so close to things. And turn on a dime was great for salting. could turn around in a single lane drive with parking on each side.


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1502684 said:


> Hey Chad, checked out your nice new BOSS pusher.... awesome....


Thanks, glad to know it showed up  gonna put it to use this winter


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1502673 said:


> Anyone ever plowed with a cab-over?
> Might look into a ISUZU, needs a custom mount but that's no issue.


Only problem is its a medium duty truck and you don't get your $11,500 discount off thru landscape ontario... I was disappointed when I heard that, only up to a 3500 chevy is that good


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1502701 said:


> We plowed and salted with a mitubishi cab over, great truck to plow with. Your looking right over the blade and could get so close to things. And turn on a dime was great for salting. could turn around in a single lane drive with parking on each side.


Looks like the Fusos I see the Ctards running around in now.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Looking into an ISUZU multi lift, wood be a nice little toy.
Salter, bin, etc.
Not much choice out there since I won't buy a FORD


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1502772 said:


> Looking into an ISUZU multi lift, wood be a nice little toy.
> Salter, bin, etc.
> Not much choice out there since I won't buy a FORD


At least we can agree on something.


----------



## Mr.Markus

"CTards" made me laugh. I hadn't heard that one.:laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

someone was asking about a cheap plow...
this is near me.. http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...ow-heavy-duty-8-poly-blade-W0QQAdIdZ423662031

it didnt get much use cause the only contract he really had he lost  

and then he sold the residential list to yours truely. whistling:


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1502809 said:


> "CTards" made me laugh. I hadn't heard that one.:laughing:


Allergic to green trucks too?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

boss cheap also http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-heavy-equipment-other-Boss-Snow-Plow-W0QQAdIdZ418021305


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

just so that I understand are the green ones cheap..? I thought they were really expensive according to some of the quotes?
the other guys are the ones that are cheap.

is it just me or is it something against the franchisee's


----------



## potskie

MIDTOWNPC;1502831 said:


> just so that I understand are the green ones cheap..? I thought they were really expensive according to some of the quotes?
> the other guys are the ones that are cheap.
> 
> is it just me or is it something against the franchisee's


They are our main competition around here. We are an exact copy of them for the most part. Even have franchises. In my area they under cut a lot. Especially this last year or so. But it's some of their other dirty tricks that I don't like.I know a Property Manager that got fired for increasing their income if you catch my drift.


----------



## Alpha Property

they came in here a few years ago when I was just starting out, the grabbed up a ton of the "good commercial accounts", all of the fancy old age homes, hotels, 3 big shopping malls etc, so the other big local company's either downsized or started to take on more residential work, and that made it that much harder for me to get "good residential" accounts


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1502807 said:


> At least we can agree on something.


Never follow! It's god to be different


----------



## Mr.Markus

They've been around forever and have seen a huge degredation of their market prices.I was in my teens when I first heard of them and they are still having a ton of trucks upfitted at eloquip every year. It's hard to be the ****** eyed competitor and at least respect the staying power of their business model. They've been in and out of my area. It's not a booming market ....


----------



## ff1221

We don't have any of them up here, kinda surprised they are still in business you hear of franchisees going bankrupt all the time makes you wonder how their business model even works.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

what was plowing like 20 or more years ago... was there as agressive finiancing on machines and "9 cheques" on snow plows then? 

I dont think that licence plate BIGPAYMENTS is available I think the franchisee guy here has that plate. Atleast he is keeping the ford dealer in business. 

just snagged a wideout in belleville 2 seasons old for $4k tomorrow pickup


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Had an interesting day yesterday - Left Toronto around noon - in one of my 08's (due to the old style blizzard hookup) - heater/ac doesn't work on the truck, no biggie we thought. Had a plug in heater that sorta got the truck warm. Go to stop one to buy an older style blizzard - guy started at $1500, got him down to $1000, got there.... worth $500 and would lift, but not go down. We luckily tested it on the truck before we connected, or we would have had it connected and not been able to drop it before our drive to Ohio for Blade 2 - Blizzard 680lt. 

Give up on that Blade, drive the 4.5 hours to the next Blade, every things good with it, throw it in the back of the truck, get a great deal on it. Leave, then the rain cometh!

Poured on us all the way home, which made lots of moisture, so to drive safely, have to point the space heater at the window and move it around.

Get near Buffalo and the heater goes..... have to now have cold air blast on the windshield, for 2ish hours. Must have looked suspicious at the commercial warehouse because we will both shaken.

Never has Scarborough looked so good.

If the old style Blizzard had been in ok shape and hooked up the the truck, taking that truck would have made sense.... I was pretty pissed that the guy didn't have someone test it before having a Torontoian drive down to get it. 

If that was the only thing we had driven down for....


----------



## Mr.Markus

...that's what plowing was like 20 years ago lol. If you're looking for pump, motor etc. I have an old 860SW that has seen better days. It's probably gonna get worse before I ever turn it into a project. light bar mounts and wiring is all off the truck. Not as far as Ohio


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

question for the guys that cut grass:
I see alot of you run the walker mowers with the grass collection system or other brands, why is this?
no one around here seems to run them and alot of them sell the idea of the mulching mower "which puts the nutrients back into the lawn". I do see some clippings here and there but always wondered


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

few pictures... I couldnt believe how high the tractor lifts the blade.

My fence is comming along. Still have the tops to do and then it takes a 90 and another 90 to the house. Its kind of my first decent sized fence I have done myself.

dogs love the woods. Ever rubber frizbee's don't last long though.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1502940 said:


> heater/ac doesn't work on the truck, no biggie we thought. Had a plug in heater that sorta got the truck warm. .


your going to get that fixed for winter right?


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Doctors & Lawyers*



MIDTOWNPC;1502968 said:


> question for the guys that cut grass:
> I see alot of you run the walker mowers with the grass collection system or other brands, why is this?
> no one around here seems to run them and alot of them sell the idea of the mulching mower "which puts the nutrients back into the lawn". I do see some clippings here and there but always wondered


Picky folks, mostly doctors and lawyers want Walker service as they don't want clippings or mulched leaves left on their high end properties. Love these folks as I charge 35% more for Walker service then fertilizer 3-4 times a year... = money maker


----------



## potskie

MIDTOWNPC;1502968 said:


> question for the guys that cut grass:
> I see alot of you run the walker mowers with the grass collection system or other brands, why is this?
> no one around here seems to run them and alot of them sell the idea of the mulching mower "which puts the nutrients back into the lawn". I do see some clippings here and there but always wondered


I LOVE my walker. Aside from the ground speed / price everything about them is great. Make spring / fall cleanups a snap. Stripe very well, The finish cut they have because of the lift of the grass catch system is awesome. Plus the manuverability is out standing.

I've run Lazer Zs, Turf Tracers, Standers, ZTRs, Navigators and most Ferris walk behinds and I always come back to the walker.


----------



## potskie

ff1221;1502912 said:


> We don't have any of them up here, kinda surprised they are still in business you hear of franchisees going bankrupt all the time makes you wonder how their business model even works.


The franchises will own pop up where there is an abundance of National chains.

we'll use big C for my example here.

All those high end retirement homes, Big boxes and commercial plazas are parts of large national / multi national chains and are already serviced by Big C, just subbed out. So if someone wants to open up a big C franchise in that city they automatically get all those Big C contracts to start up with. Which is why they pop there is a HUGE incentive to open one up. The ones with a lot of fancy new equipment tend to be Corporate owned franchises.

This is also why you don't really see them north of Barrie either. Because beyond that it's such a "boys club" and the margins on snow are so thin they can't make a go of it. I know of 3 seperate franchise companies that tried in Thunder bay and Sudbury and failed. Mostly because snow removal costs are so much higher (more snow) that their numbers and methods don't work.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1502968 said:


> question for the guys that cut grass:
> I see alot of you run the walker mowers with the grass collection system or other brands, why is this?
> no one around here seems to run them and alot of them sell the idea of the mulching mower "which puts the nutrients back into the lawn". I do see some clippings here and there but always wondered


I mulch/side discharge all season, I only use the highlift collection for leaves, and thatching. I have a rear discharge for the front mount but haven't used it in years, not happy with it's cut quality.








Fence looks good Dean. We stained ours this seaon (trying to class the place up.)


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

looks good markus. Maybe you could teach me a few things. I like the orange brand mowers also so we should get along. Thumbs Up

We will stain the fence once its all done but I still have about 300 more boards to setup and then the balance is that deer type fence with cedar posts. There will also be solar light tops on the fence area closest to the house. The electrical should be ready for inspection next week in the house... Im kinda sick of buying pot lights. Then I can get to insulate and drywall. I like the part of fencing when you get to put up the boards cause you start to see some production. Sinking posts and digging is something I havent been to excited to do.


----------



## JD Dave

20 years ago there wasn't all the choices for heavy snowplow equipment like there is now. You had to manufacture most things yourself so it kept most of the little guys away from heavy machinery. Now there are so many choices and financing options basically anyone can start plowing snow. Even a computer store owner.


----------



## JD Dave

Had a wonderfull morning as my wife had to get an ultrasound this morning. My daughters got to see their new baby brother. It was an exciting time. Puts life into perspective.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1503020 said:


> 20 years ago there wasn't all the choices for heavy snowplow equipment like there is now. You had to manufacture most things yourself so it kept most of the little guys away from heavy machinery. Now there are so many choices and financing options basically anyone can start plowing snow. Even a computer store owner.


thanks dave 

and about your next post.

congrats!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I agree....congrats.

Much more exciting than cleaning out the garage and shed, why do I have 14 parts trimmers, 3rd load to the dump


----------



## JD Dave

Thanks guys. I'm sitting in a line up of about 30 trucks with a load of soybeans down in Hamilton. Not much fun happening now. At least I can surf the net.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1503022 said:


> Had a wonderfull morning as my wife had to get an ultrasound this morning. My daughters got to see their new baby brother. It was an exciting time. Puts life into perspective.


Send me pix of the wife in a couple of months!


----------



## greywynd

Sounds like someone found a use for the sleeper on the new truck! Congrats Dave!!!


----------



## JD Dave

Haven't christened the sleeper yet. Lol. It was a hotel bath room. Can't tell you anymore then that. 

Grandview she's 19 weeks and I'm under strickt orders not to show you any pics.


----------



## grandview

Will she show me for a box of those maple leaf fudge?


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1503044 said:


> Will she show me for a box of those maple leaf fudge?


Absolutely. Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

found your costume for halloween jd

:laughing:


----------



## grandview

JD thinks a Trojan is a Greek sandwich


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Congrats Dave. Forget condoms, do it the farmer way. When you're done having kids put a cherry bomb in a coke can and count to ten. Its as easy as that.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm in Niagara on the lake now. Should I be picking up some fudge for pictures?


----------



## DeVries

Congrats on the new baby. Nothing more amazing than seeing the baby in the womb and seeing it move around in there.
With our kids my wife wanted to know each time what it was but I liked the surprise at the end.


----------



## grandview

Go to the Ye Olde Fudge shop .Also grad be some double chocolate fudge too! Stop by the Stagecoach to eat.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just stocked up on the fudge. We were given a gift certificate to pellar estates as a wedding gift, so we have reservations there. Wish we had gift certs. For random shops that frenchie seems to love.


----------



## adamhumberview

Congrats Dave... I admire guys like you that enjoy having a big family.. I know its alot of work, but its worth it when your grey to see it all


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1503050 said:


> found your costume for halloween jd
> 
> :laughing:


I'd actually wear that. Thanks guys, it's pretty amazing how you love the child in the womb so much before you even get to meet them.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1503088 said:


> Just stocked up on the fudge. We were given a gift certificate to pellar estates as a wedding gift, so we have reservations there. Wish we had gift certs. For random shops that frenchie seems to love.


Make sure you pack the Fudge properly, don't want frenchie mad at you.


----------



## greywynd

Hmmm, newlyweds in Niagara on the Lake. Could be another plowsite kid coming soon!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Got Deerre? In the middle of Streetsville just off my deck


----------



## cet

Congrats Dave. I guess you're going to be looking for a Suburban soon.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Congrats Dave*

Congrats Dave, just what this province needs..... more tax payers.... just what a farmer needs, more tax deductions.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I say JD hires daffmobile to take his pulling truck an Denali and make one. The 1200hp super cab Denali daddy bus coffee getter


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1503129 said:


> Congrats Dave. I guess you're going to be looking for a Suburban soon.


 I'm actually considering buying a Duramax Suburban instead of my crew cab. My wife wouldn't make out so well driving a vehicle that large.



StratfordPusher;1503154 said:


> Congrats Dave, just what this province needs..... more tax payers.... just what a farmer needs, more tax deductions.....


I like the way you think.


MIDTOWNPC;1503173 said:


> I say JD hires daffmobile to take his pulling truck an Denali and make one. The 1200hp super cab Denali daddy bus coffee getter


Cool but I actually need a 6 door crew cab.


----------



## Triple L

Congrats again Dave, I bet Marie is pretty happy now


----------



## StratfordPusher

*The JD Bus*

Hey Dave, can you mount a plow on one of these,

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-other-Small-School-Bus-for-Sale-W0QQAdIdZ406254806

might come in handy in the future.....


----------



## ff1221

Congrats Dave!............Are you related to the Duggers?


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1503193 said:


> Cool but I actually need a 6 door crew cab.


Already been shopping?!!!?


----------



## rooferdave

Congrats Dave!


----------



## Triple L

Happy Birthday Grant 

Anyone going to the sled show today?


----------



## StratfordPusher

*BR Powersource*

306,000k and have an injector going bad... so my old 2001 Duramax is off to BR Powersource for 8 new injectors and a custom tune...

If it runs out like my newly acquired 2003 Sierra which was done by BR a year ago it should haul ass and plow like a champ and pull good mileage.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1503225 said:


> Already been shopping?!!!?


That truck is awesome!!!


StratfordPusher;1503305 said:


> 306,000k and have an injector going bad... so my old 2001 Duramax is off to BR Powersource for 8 new injectors and a custom tune...
> 
> If it runs out like my newly acquired 2003 Sierra which was done by BR a year ago it should haul ass and plow like a champ and pull good mileage.


Well you did get your money's worth out of the injectors with 300k on them.

Happy Birthday Grant.


----------



## Alpha Property

Congrats Dave, happy birthday grant, CGM I just spotted your red chev on the qew in stony creek, on my way to bass pro to get some 9mm


----------



## buckwheat_la

Thought I would drop a hello to all you guys, let you know I am still around. We are staring down a possible 30 cm on Monday evening.... what a way to start out a season.


----------



## BC Handyman

buckwheat_la;1503343 said:


> Thought I would drop a hello to all you guys, let you know I am still around. We are staring down a possible 30 cm on Monday evening.... what a way to start out a season.


30 wow, here in cranbrook they say 5cm monday, then 2-4 tues, the season has started for our part of the world.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Injectors*



JD Dave;1503322 said:


> That truck is awesome!!!
> 
> Well you did get your money's worth out of the injectors with 300k on them.
> 
> I would say so....I have no problem dropping 4 grand into the ole girl, she is still well worth it as shes been great. No issues other then replacing brakes, idler & tension pulleys, ball joints and a leaking transfer case.
> 
> Guess thats why I own 4 d-max powered Chev's pu's ...... hard to beat the value they can give...


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Normal ?*



BC Handyman;1503373 said:


> 30 wow, here in cranbrook they say 5cm monday, then 2-4 tues, the season has started for our part of the world.


Hey BC, is this early or normal for this time of year ?


----------



## buckwheat_la

Hey BC would you care to trade? Yeah I hate starting the season off with a heavy snowfall, we will get more snow in this one snowfall then we did all last year


----------



## BC Handyman

StratfordPusher;1503399 said:


> Hey BC, is this early or normal for this time of year ?


not really early, we usually get some around now(between mid & end oct), but it never starts sticking for more then 2-3 days untill early nov.



buckwheat_la;1503405 said:


> Hey BC would you care to trade? Yeah I hate starting the season off with a heavy snowfall, we will get more snow in this one snowfall then we did all last year


No trade, I as well hate a big one to start, none of the guys are in shape/ready yet, most of my customers think this year will have more snow then last year. Heck as long as its not +20deg cel. in dec I think they will be right.


----------



## Triple L

Drove a dodge longhorn today at the sled show, really nice truck, except for hitting the rev limiter at 3,000 every gear looking for another 500 rpm laughing our heads off doing burnouts and buddy who worked for dodge was about 2 years younger then all of us so it was a joke haha didn't quite convert me but I do own a ford and a bobcat like Grant says, turning over a new leaf LOL


----------



## SHAWZER

The joy of trying out any new truck. Drive it like you stole it!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Congrats for you and the growing family JD.... Personally a 6 door EXL Escalade would be perfect. Plus 4 wheel steering !!!

Tripple, welcome to the dark side.... You will not regret it!!

As for the weather..... 70's warmth this week followed by this!!! Better get ready boys, the end of the month might be interesting.


----------



## snowplowchick

Triple L, I saw the Dodges outside, and I never got the urge to drive one. I preferred the sleds ripping up the bark chips. You're headed down the wrong road, buy Ford, test drive a dog. What's next? Lol


----------



## grandview

JD ,I need an updated Christmas picture this one is outdated.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Alpha Property;1503332 said:


> Congrats Dave, happy birthday grant, CGM I just spotted your red chev on the qew in stony creek, on my way to bass pro to get some 9mm


sad event....my mechanics father passed away.


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1503571 said:


> JD ,I need an updated Christmas picture this one is outdated.


I guess you'll have to wait until you get it in the mail.


----------



## goel

Congrats Dave. Your going to have a busy end of the winter season.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Thanks guys. 

What a ridiculously overpriced weekend, but enjoyed it a lot. Back to reality now!

Chad, is going to buy the dodge (dually) and put a gooseneck in it to pull his bobcat with! Watch, its coming!!!


----------



## Triple L

YA RIGHT!!! Dodge, dually and gooseneck hahahaha those words arnt even in my vocabulary


----------



## greywynd

Triple L;1503685 said:


> YA RIGHT!!! Dodge, dually and gooseneck hahahaha those words arnt even in my vocabulary


Looks like they are, you just said them, and even spelled them right!


----------



## G.Landscape

Spotted Triple L loading up the new ford with a bobcat excavator this morning.....wow that box is shiny!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Cooper AT/3 LT
Anyone own them? Need to buy a couple and want something that lasts. Hercules terra's only seem to get 30k with my Grandpa drivers.... I am at 70k with Michelin LTX AT2 - but that's not apples to apples.

Thanks


----------



## DeVries

Does anyone know what type of key I can get in a Volvo skid steer other than a Volvo key. Am on a site where there is one and it needs to move because its in our way. Previous contractors machine that got booted off of the job and I can't get ahold of anyone to move it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Volvo key only I think bud.
I have one, but I think strongco is closer for you. Or go for a drice and find a site where someone is running volvo and trade coffees for a spare key.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Tractor and a chain works too lol


----------



## DeVries

Thanks. Actually I have a JCB key that worked but it seems that the machine only goes in reverse, so the truck and chain will have to look after it from here. What a POS not sure why anyone would ever buy one.


----------



## potskie

By-law won't tow it as an abandoned vehicle?

They will around here. Seen a few site supers do that now. Sucks for the contractor but if you get kicked off a site don't leave your equip there for an extended period.


----------



## greywynd

Dang PPM, I've got 120K on my Terra Trac's, mind you, they are about the same condition as a newborn's head right now.....

Let me know what you find and what sort of pricing, I do need a new set to replace 'em this fall.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Bailey tire in buffalo. Dan bray jr. Canadians get 10% off. 
I like toyo open country ht. hiway tread Last forever I run winter tires though


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm on set 2 of falken wildpeaks on both 05's. Love em. But $230/tire


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1503737 said:


> Cooper AT/3 LT
> Anyone own them? Need to buy a couple and want something that lasts. Hercules terra's only seem to get 30k with my Grandpa drivers.... I am at 70k with Michelin LTX AT2 - but that's not apples to apples.
> 
> Thanks


Glad you support my clients! :laughing:
One of my Guys also just got shy of 40K of a set of new Sumitomo :realmad:
Heavy foot and always towing equipment trailer!

Just put a set of Hercules on a truck as well, got a couple running Goodyears too.

I say it is mostly driver related....


----------



## DeVries

potskie;1503771 said:


> By-law won't tow it as an abandoned vehicle?
> 
> They will around here. Seen a few site supers do that now. Sucks for the contractor but if you get kicked off a site don't leave your equip there for an extended period.


It's on private property. It's an 09 machine with just over 731 hrs and has had the sh!t run out of it. We looked at the oil and it had white foamy like stuff in it. Glad thats not my machine.


----------



## rooferdave

question guys, I just bought a new to me 3500 hd with a dumpbox and hydraulic salter on the back, how do you know when to tip the box more? Do you just keep an eye on how much salt is coming out or any tricks I should know? It also came with a fisher v blade with the pump and motor onboard but the truck has a hydaulic blade set up, any one hear of any blades like that for sale let me know.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Hey,

If anyone in the GTA OR around.. Needs a Bumper or Hidden hitch off a 2010 2500HD Chev/GMC or a 2012 2500HD Chev/GMC Got them laying around after putting our C channel bumpers on.. Slowly getting ready for this season....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1503737 said:


> Cooper AT/3 LT
> Anyone own them? Need to buy a couple and want something that lasts. Hercules terra's only seem to get 30k with my Grandpa drivers.... I am at 70k with Michelin LTX AT2 - but that's not apples to apples.
> 
> Thanks


I own them now....my last 2 sets were hercs, but my tire guy is pushing the coopers too.


----------



## goel

Sad really. Got excited for a tenth of a second because gas is 112.9


----------



## rob guarino

Toronto Winter Outlook !

Take a look...

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...scussion&groupid=5490&topicid=8172&Itemid=179


----------



## greywynd

goel;1504421 said:


> Sad really. Got excited for a tenth of a second because gas is 112.9


Don't look at diesel. It hasn't moved yet.

And to top it off, gas has actually been cheaper around the GTA the last week or two, when it's been cheaper here at home than Toronto for the last two years. I hope it doesn't stay that way!!


----------



## goel

greywynd;1504447 said:


> Don't look at diesel. It hasn't moved yet.
> 
> And to top it off, gas has actually been cheaper around the GTA the last week or two, when it's been cheaper here at home than Toronto for the last two years. I hope it doesn't stay that way!!


Only had 1 eye open just for the reason of diesel. It is relatively static until they decide the new static level will be 5 cents more, because we do not have enough demand.........


----------



## forbidden

16 hours of plowing today!


----------



## cet

forbidden;1504645 said:


> 16 hours of plowing today!


You keep that stuff out West for a couple of more weeks. I have to much to do to be plowing right now.


----------



## Alpha Property

I agree, let it wait untill december.


----------



## potskie

I third that motion!

Also I keep hearing talk that gas prices may dip below $1 by the end of the year. Too bad that didn't happen 6 months ago. As of Nov 15 everything we use is diesel..


----------



## greywynd

Too bad they've got gas so screwed up that it has zero shelf life. Being able to stock up and store it would be nice if the prices drop.


----------



## forbidden

We did not even start fall cleanup yet before 10" of snow made it's way to town. Now a week of sub zero and then it is supposed to warm back up again. Nothing worse than soggy leaves for fall cleanup.


----------



## adamhumberview

what size salt domes are some of you guys running? I'm thinking of going with a 30 W x 40 L dome.. built up on 3 x 3 x 6 blocks with a 6 inch concrete pad... how much do you think I would be able to store in it full? it will roughly be about 8 ft high in blocks, and then the 14'8 high dome ontop..

what you think?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

adamhumberview;1504733 said:


> what size salt domes are some of you guys running? I'm thinking of going with a 30 W x 40 L dome.. built up on 3 x 3 x 6 blocks with a 6 inch concrete pad... how much do you think I would be able to store in it full? it will roughly be about 8 ft high in blocks, and then the 14'8 high dome ontop..
> 
> what you think?


should be 300-350t


----------



## potskie

That's a decent sized dome!

We usually have a 26 x 30 x 14 ontop of 4' of block and were storing ~ 110 tonne. This year it's going to be on 8' of block. Hoping to get another 60 tonne or so in there.


----------



## greywynd

Just to throw out there, i've shuffled and spread over 500 tonne of gravel etc on this Ducks Unlimited job. Using a one ton dually and a skid steer. About 150 tonne to go!


----------



## adamhumberview

i cant to have it done.. i hate building these things


----------



## greywynd

Speaking of blocks. Looking at some 2x2x4 blocks. They're asking $40 each for them locally. That seem about right for pricing?


----------



## potskie

greywynd;1504814 said:


> Speaking of blocks. Looking at some 2x2x4 blocks. They're asking $40 each for them locally. That seem about right for pricing?


That's bang on around here. If you can wait until spring do it. Most concrete yards are surplus then and will let em go at half price. I bought 110 2x4x4s for $25 a piece this spring. Normally 60 ea


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Duramax Injectors and tuning*

Just got my 2001 back from BR Powersource in Oakville, 8 new injectors and a custom tune.... .. one word can sum it all up....... AWESOME.... it's a beast now... hit the loud pedal a little too hard turning onto Bronte Rd and put her sideways.... sorry to the ole guy in the Ford 150 coming the other way... musta crapped himself as I per into drift mode in front of him.... lol...

Truck runs and performs better then new.... wish I would have it tuned years ago...

Highly recommend ...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I think half the chevys in Ontario have been tuned up there. He did headgaskets/tune on our 05 chev, and tuned my father's covette last year and really woke it up too. 

Now I think its time to give our old chevy some love too. The engine is still running great, but the tranny has been getting bad for a while now. Its only when we tow with it, but its tranny temp goes up and it starts to slip a lot. My father was towing the dump trailer with it this morning and it put up a check engine light and would only get 2nd and 3rd gears. Really don't want to pay to rebuild an allison bud I think it may be time.


----------



## greywynd

I'm only looking for 15-20, and that size will work perfectly. And it's one of these fall projects that i want done as soon as i can of course!


----------



## CGM Inc.

StratfordPusher;1504863 said:


> Just got my 2001 back from BR Powersource in Oakville, 8 new injectors and a custom tune.... .. one word can sum it all up....... AWESOME.... it's a beast now... hit the loud pedal a little too hard turning onto Bronte Rd and put her sideways.... sorry to the ole guy in the Ford 150 coming the other way... musta crapped himself as I per into drift mode in front of him.... lol...
> 
> Truck runs and performs better then new.... wish I would have it tuned years ago...
> 
> Highly recommend ...


Been in the neighborhood
Must have passed eachother on the 401


----------



## StratfordPusher

CGM Inc.;1504886 said:


> Been in the neighborhood
> Must have passed eachother on the 401


Stratford way ? .. not too many reasons to come to Stratford other then plowing goodies... ?


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Tranny*



R.G.PEEL;1504874 said:


> I think half the chevys in Ontario have been tuned up there. He did headgaskets/tune on our 05 chev, and tuned my father's covette last year and really woke it up too.
> 
> Now I think its time to give our old chevy some love too. The engine is still running great, but the tranny has been getting bad for a while now. Its only when we tow with it, but its tranny temp goes up and it starts to slip a lot. My father was towing the dump trailer with it this morning and it put up a check engine light and would only get 2nd and 3rd gears. Really don't want to pay to rebuild an allison bud I think it may be time.


3 tranny shops in Stratford and none of them have ever split an Allison ... says alot about how durable they really are... wonder what a rebuild is worth ?....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The tranny shop that did my ford says its the rarest tranny they rebuild, but like anything they eventually will wear out. I'm gonna bring it to him later this week and hope its just something stupid. A couple hundred thousand ago my dad took it to Mr. T..... Needed a rebuild...... Phoned BR, He soldered two wires that were broken in the shifter not allowing it to go into tow/haul mode. Problem solved for three years. I'd be happy to find out I'm wrong and that its just something stupid and cheap!


----------



## CGM Inc.

StratfordPusher;1504890 said:


> Stratford way ? .. not too many reasons to come to Stratford other then plowing goodies... ?


Just made it to Kitchener. We are quite often in Stratford in the summer, pretty place.


----------



## Alpha Property

so i bought the F450, dealer tells me it went for a pre safety, they called 4 rear tires and a front tie rod. I make my deal based on this information. I take the truck to a heavy truck mechanic that comes highly recommended from my best friend who is a class A, but no longer wrenches he owns his own tool truck business. 

So I take it for 4 rear tires last night, drop it off at the mechanic and he is going to look at it today. I get a call from him that it needs front pads and rotors, 2 brake lines, a couple lights (no biggie), the tie rod, and rear pads and rotors are close but he'll let them go. 
I say ok, get me a price.

He takes stuff apart, cleans up the calipers, gets front rotors delivered and has one put on to make sure there correct before he calls me with a price.

Meanwhile, I am at my future brother in laws shop, hes a vw and audi specialist, so I get him to call for pricing on parts just for the hell of it, he has to order parts anyway. So he calls for prices, they come back dirt cheap, but i say to wait until i get a call back from the guy that has the truck. so the driver comes to deliver the parts that he ordered and asked if we had called about parts for an F450 also, he has to deliver them to the shop around the corner where my truck is. So now i know where the parts came from and what cost and list price is on these parts. 

Mechanics wife calls, she has an estimate, gives me time plus list price on the parts, I ask if theres any way she can do better on the parts (theres almost 70% mark up on these parts), she says no. I tell her if she got the parts from said supplier, she says yes, I tell her that my cost on the same parts from the same supplier is less than half of what she is quoting me, and if she doesn't want to come down any from list if she can return those parts, I ll have them delivered to me and I ll bring them rite back in. She pauses and says ummm yes I guess so. 

Not 3 min later mechanic calls back very upset. I explain the same thing to him, I explain that I have no problem paying his hourly rate and no problem paying even 10% over his cost, but not 70%, especially when I know exactly where they came from, and how much he payed for them. After about 15min on the phone ranting about how we run businesses to make money and how if I did a garden for him he wouldn't supply his own dirt, he agreed to approximately 25% mark up.

Am I wrong for being pissed that the mechanic wants to make 70% on parts, plus full shop rate


----------



## Alpha Property

and my friend is in cuba for a week, so I cant call him


----------



## Grassman09

Some times they mark up the price on the parts to offset the cost of doing the job on the truck. the smaller guys do. Dealers just rape you no matter what. He may only charge you 6hrs to do the work but it might actually take 10 or 12 hours. So with the mark up on the parts hes safe. 

Battlefield tried to rape me in spring to fix the AC and a wheel bearing on my CAT. I said no way will I pay your prices. Give me my machine or I'll have the cops help me as I didn't authorize the work. 

I'm sure you have priced jobs that way too once or twice. A safety net. 

I had a client this summer who wanted a price on soil plants disposal and time etc she wanted to know the quantity of all the materials too. I told her what she needed but added a few extra yards then what she needed. I ended up supplying everything in the end.


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1504899 said:


> Just made it to Kitchener. We are quite often in Stratford in the summer, pretty place.


What were you doing in Kitchener? Oktoberfest was done two weeks ago.


----------



## SHAWZER

You have every right to be angry in my opinon. My mechanic charges me 10%,very fair.


----------



## greywynd

Don't think I'd want to buy this guys used machines.....


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1504942 said:


> What were you doing in Kitchener? Oktoberfest was done two weeks ago.


Had to see Mr. GM drive off in a FERD! Still laughing


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1504982 said:


> Had to see Mr. GM drive off in a FERD! Still laughing


Hahaha I can't stop laughing, seeing Mr. Dodge drive off in yet another GM LOL

Good seeing ya Stefan


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1504982 said:


> Had to see Mr. GM drive off in a FERD! Still laughing


That was pretty funny.....:laughing:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Its the natural progression truck owners go through. From dodge to GM and then up to ford. Give it time and cedar will have some blue ovals in there too. Its like learning to crawl, walk, then run!


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1504998 said:


> That was pretty funny.....:laughing:


Yeah it was pretty funny. I actually own 2 Ford tandems, one's a 75 and the other an 85. Been really good trucks.


----------



## ff1221

JD Dave;1505014 said:


> Yeah it was pretty funny. I actually own 2 Ford tandems, one's a 75 and the other an 85. Been really good trucks.


GM fans refer to those as Lousivilles!


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1505014 said:


> Yeah it was pretty funny. I actually own 2 Ford tandems, one's a 75 and the other an 85. Been really good trucks.


...I knew you weren't always as perfect as you come across

...on youtube.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1505026 said:


> ...I knew you weren't always as perfect as you come across
> 
> ...on youtube.


LOL It's the internet we're all bigger and better on there. I did sell our last 4 peices of CaseIH equipment last week though. Been waiting for the day when I was red free. Let me tell you it's a wonderful feeling.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The parts desk is going to miss you then..... or at least that guy that you send by.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1505001 said:


> Its the natural progression truck owners go through. From dodge to GM and then up to ford. Give it time and cedar will have some blue ovals in there too. Its like learning to crawl, walk, then run!


Never.....I know someone who just bought another Dodge....


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1504996 said:


> Hahaha I can't stop laughing, seeing Mr. Dodge drive off in yet another GM LOL
> 
> Good seeing ya Stefan


Guess I didn't take off early enough 
Just told JD that I do not have an issue with GM!
I just don't like the ride and the looks of them...
When I picked up the 09 the other day the 60km from the dealer just proofed my right again :laughing:

Put a trailer on them and you have a low rider.......


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm hoping to one day be completely out of the red too!!! And none of my gear is case!!!


----------



## potskie

R.G.PEEL;1505001 said:


> Its the natural progression truck owners go through. From dodge to GM and then up to ford. Give it time and cedar will have some blue ovals in there too. Its like learning to crawl, walk, then run!


Huh, That's exactly how it went for me... Too bad I'm looking at buying a Silverado now.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

You seem like a nice enough guy. I could be your sponsor and help you through this urge to relapse. Anytime you feel like going to the gm dealer, call me and I'll talk you out of it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Haha - come into the light - the blue light! Honestly - I am just waiting on the one ton Toyota!

Toyota seems to have a cult like following, had an issue with one the other day - owner insisted on going to Toyota - they don't even have their own bodyshop at the one she insisted we go to. Paying a premium for the sake of it. Toyota is good at making people think they have to go to their dealership or they are going to be screwed.


----------



## forbidden

Added another oval to the fleet last week, well it will be here in a month. Time for a new 450 for the winter hauling and summer maintenance. Land one more contract and a new 550 will be headed my way for snowplow, bobcat trailering, haulinng and Landscalping in the summer. 

For sale, 01 F350 dually 7.3L..... replaced the tranny last year, has been a good truck, might still keep it for the winter as a sanding unit.

For sale, 08 F350 crew long box diesel. 170,000km. Time for it to find a new home.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1505085 said:


> Haha - come into the light - the blue light! Honestly - I am just waiting on the one ton Toyota!
> .


I willl join you going to the dealer


----------



## GMC Driver

ff1221;1505017 said:


> GM fans refer to those as Lousivilles!


I am a GM guy - but do love my Louisville!


----------



## ff1221

GMC Driver;1505146 said:


> I am a GM guy - but do love my Louisville!


Most Do!Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Large print phone book ad is working. 
9 calls since it was out last Friday. 
Signed up 6 and they are all Florida bound so no rush on time
  
Condo boards still haven't decided but I still have a good feeling.


----------



## forbidden

Does anyone have a connection for a Gravely dealer. Our local guys are great, solid service that has always looked after us. I can't fathom though how a walk behind sweeper costs $13,500.00.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Salter back from galvanizing! Worth every penny!
Now the dump box should go.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

How many pennies ?


----------



## JD Dave

My dad and I. First time we ever had our picture take with a new tractor.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

How many pennies?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nice. 
Let me guess your year end is next week. Lol. 

That looks large and incharge 
36ft ebling?


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1505486 said:


> Nice.
> Let me guess your year end is next week. Lol.
> 
> That looks large and incharge
> 36ft ebling?


No but that is the point of buying it. Not sure If I'm going to plow with it. I could use it on one large place we have but not sure I want to. Would put a 16ft Optimus pusher on it if I did though.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Vegas has a heavy equipment playground I think you should start a farm playground in mississauga.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1505402 said:


> How many pennies ?


415$ + tax  galvanizing is cheap! Goes by weight.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1505483 said:


> My dad and I. First time we ever had our picture take with a new tractor.


Looks like what they had at the Erin Fair. Take the wheels off and there is not much left.
Sure impressive


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1505519 said:


> Looks like what they had at the Erin Fair. Take the wheels off and there is not much left.
> Sure impressive


That was my tractor at the Erin fair. LOL Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1505522 said:


> That was my tractor at the Erin fair. LOL Thanks.


 That picture looks like the thermometer with the 2 farmers in overalls "We've been farmin' too long"
I think that thing is worth more than my house.


----------



## GMC Driver

Congrats Dave - you'll love it.

My B-I-Ls bought a new articulater last year and they can't believe they waited so long to get one. The only thing is you find yourself looking for bigger implements (45' cultivators). There's is red though...


----------



## Triple L

Tractor looks wicked awesome Dave!!! Congrats


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver;1505639 said:


> Congrats Dave - you'll love it.
> 
> My B-I-Ls bought a new articulater last year and they can't believe they waited so long to get one. The only thing is you find yourself looking for bigger implements (45' cultivators). There's is red though...


My dad has owned many Versatiles back in the 70's and early 80's but with mfwd being so good in snow we got away from them but with the $/hp difference I can't not buy one. Glad your bil likes them hoping I have the same view.


----------



## cet

Dave that tractor looks huge.
Are you the one on the right?


----------



## ff1221

Looks good Dave, should save some time on the fields, quite a few of those around here, a lot of large cash crop farmers.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Anyone knowing a place to get a salter drag chain around here?


----------



## potskie

JD Dave;1505483 said:


> My dad and I. First time we ever had our picture take with a new tractor.


So when do I get to run it???

Largest I've run is a 7630, I'm thinking just before Harvest next year I'm going to start advertising in the paper and on Kijiji. Asking Farmers to teach me how to use their Combines. I'd even pay them to let me check it out for the day lol.

That and road graders are the last two things on my list of equipment I want to try out.

Sure is a nice getup...... Can you tell I'm turning green.


----------



## greywynd

CGM Inc.;1505684 said:


> Anyone knowing a place to get a salter drag chain around here?


Try canadian bearings


----------



## R.G.PEEL

lol I just logged on to say "Canadian bearings" lol. That's where Mark and I found the parts for a salter we started to rebuild last year. Mark turned all the shafts on his lathe so that they were true and rust free. We bought all the new bearings we need from there and now all that is left is to get a new drag chain and cut the old one out. Let me know if they have them or not. 

Mark, if you haven't left Peterborough, can you bring those shafts with the bearings on them? I think my bro in law is going to come by this weekend to give me a hand.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Drive has them..... For $465.... Ouch


----------



## R.G.PEEL

And 2 in stock!!! So you don't have to race me there.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1505756 said:


> And 2 in stock!!! So you don't have to race me there.


I go on a limp and say mine is bigger :laughing: 14"
Thought about Drive too, ESI has for 400 + shipping


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Tell me if you find cheaper and so will I


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1505777 said:


> Tell me if you find cheaper and so will I


Found someone close by who manufactures them....just getting a quote.


----------



## greywynd

Wonder what the chain itself is worth? It 'd be easy to make a jig to weld the cross bars in.....


----------



## cet

I bought a few feet of the chain last year to repair one of mine. I would have to lookup the price.


----------



## cet

The chain size I bought was 0667X. It was 17.85/ft from Toronto Bearing in Newmarket. I would think it is larger then the one's you are looking for. It is from my 5 yard Swenson.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Drive Products wants 1200$ for a 662 chain, I get one made for 548$
Mine is 14" x 20' 
I try canadian Bearing Monday


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hmmm. Maybe I'll bug you for the bumber of the place you found. If they're half on your chain, maybe they'll be half on my western one which is $456 from drive. Got the wiring harness back into the black truck today. Tomorrow we'll plug into the salter it is going to carry and see if it wants to just start right up or give me grief.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1505877 said:


> Hmmm. Maybe I'll bug you for the bumber of the place you found. If they're half on your chain, maybe they'll be half on my western one which is $456 from drive. Got the wiring harness back into the black truck today. Tomorrow we'll plug into the salter it is going to carry and see if it wants to just start right up or give me grief.


Baumann mfg in Elmira, you need to give them specs. they have a sheet to download to fill in needed meassurements. 3-5 days for manufacturing.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Selling our 1999 GMC 2500 Diesel.. 280000kms

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-cars-trucks-1999-GMC-Sierra-2500-SL-Pickup-Truck-W0QQAdIdZ425886299


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1505684 said:


> Anyone knowing a place to get a salter drag chain around here?


Call Doanne Suppy in Brampton, he's a Baughman dealer and they make any drag known to man at half the price of new. You might have ot take him your old one to measure up but should have the new one within a week.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1505881 said:


> Baumann mfg in Elmira, you need to give them specs. they have a sheet to download to fill in needed meassurements. 3-5 days for manufacturing.


So funny I didn't read this. Doane will get you the same price as driving to Elmira. Great place though.


----------



## JD Dave

potskie;1505714 said:


> So when do I get to run it???
> 
> Largest I've run is a 7630, I'm thinking just before Harvest next year I'm going to start advertising in the paper and on Kijiji. Asking Farmers to teach me how to use their Combines. I'd even pay them to let me check it out for the day lol.
> 
> That and road graders are the last two things on my list of equipment I want to try out.
> 
> Sure is a nice getup...... Can you tell I'm turning green.


Thanks Mark. Not saying you won't be able to run a combine but most farmers are a little nervous about letting someone new run them. Just so many thing to watch and have feel for. I drive mine 50% of the time and our full time guy drives it the other half. I let him start by driving it an hour here and there and now he runs it extended periods.


----------



## greywynd

Last combine i ran was a pull behind Allis, 5' cut, combining clover seed. Talk about slow!!!

Congrats on buying "Under Warranty II" Dave! Will be looking for it at the pulls next year. I'm hoping i get a chance again next spring to pull one of Walsh's 9220's at Millbrook.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1505977 said:


> So funny I didn't read this. Doane will get you the same price as driving to Elmira. Great place though.


Not bad for a newbie 

My neighbour is now also running a saltdogg spreader in a truck.
Wonder how long until they smash it


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cruising the dodge website on the 5500 and they show this...

sounds like something you wouldnt want to see on the dash 
might as well say bend over.

to me that would be like me advertising buy a new computer... with a picture of a new one with a blue screen of death. :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1506136 said:


> cruising the dodge website on the 5500 and they show this...
> 
> sounds like something you wouldnt want to see on the dash
> might as well say bend over.
> 
> to me that would be like me advertising buy a new computer... with a picture of a new one with a blue screen of death. :laughing:


At least they're honest. LOL


----------



## schrader

Anyone using the snowplow snow shovel, how are they holding up? My guys are wearing out $20 home depot snow shovel every week and I need to find something that will last.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1506136 said:


> cruising the dodge website on the 5500 and they show this...
> 
> :


Popular truck! Someonelse just bought one. Hard to find around here.


----------



## goel

Very happy with snow plow shovels. Started with the first one 3 years ago and any new ones that I buy are always that brand. Basically, very little wear. 

Have not tried the dominator for digging, but will probibally add a couple of those this year.


----------



## schrader

Where did you get them?


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1506136 said:


> cruising the dodge website on the 5500 and they show this...
> 
> sounds like something you wouldnt want to see on the dash
> might as well say bend over.
> 
> to me that would be like me advertising buy a new computer... with a picture of a new one with a blue screen of death. :laughing:


Throw in 5 gallons of this and you are good to go. 









Noticed my tank leaking. Dealer looked at it and is ordering a new tank. They replaced the heater inside the tank in spring.


----------



## goel

schrader;1506168 said:


> Where did you get them?


My local salt supplier carries some. Paul (neige) is the Canadian distributor and ships them everywhere.


----------



## forbidden

Schrader, we riveted on some 1/4" x 3" x 28" black abs to the bottom of the shovels. Cheap shovels and cheap upgrade. Makes the shovels a whole pile stronger as well.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

DEF can be purchased in drum quantities at huge discounts. Just an FYI for those of you running DEF engines.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1506221 said:


> DEF can be purchased in drum quantities at huge discounts. Just an FYI for those of you running DEF engines.


Petro Pass and some other trck stops now have bulk refilling now. For pickups the jugs aren't bad but I'm already tired of putting in the Pete 2.5 gallons at a time.


----------



## schrader

forbidden;1506201 said:


> Schrader, we riveted on some 1/4" x 3" x 28" black abs to the bottom of the shovels. Cheap shovels and cheap upgrade. Makes the shovels a whole pile stronger as well.


Good Idea, waiting to hear back from Neige on pricing yet. Looks like a week of rain, not to good for working outside this week. Whats everyones guess on the first snowfall. I think early December.


----------



## JD Dave

schrader;1506226 said:


> Good Idea, waiting to hear back from Neige on pricing yet. Looks like a week of rain, not to good for working outside this week. Whats everyones guess on the first snowfall. I think early December.


I think Aman was selling them for Neige around here but I could be wrong. Try Pming Aman.


----------



## cet

I would love for the first snowfall to be in Dec. 
I think we are in for a pretty harsh winter.

Salt Depot sells those shovels too.


----------



## goel

Hype is now hitting Canada.

October 27, 2012 - As the northeastern U.S. braces for a 'mammoth' storm, some are wondering about Sandy's potential impact on Canada.

The northeastern U.S. will be the hardest hit by Sandy, but Canada could see some fairly significant impacts as well.

"As many as 23 million Canadians stand to be affected by this storm," says Mark Robinson, a meteorologist at The Weather Network.

"That's 70% of the country.

Meteorologists are saying Sandy has the potential to become a 'mammoth' storm, due to its size and severity.


----------



## A Man

JD Dave;1506228 said:


> I think Aman was selling them for Neige around here but I could be wrong. Try Pming Aman.


We've got lots of stock, pm me if you're interested.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Now do you have a filter that pops up if your name is mentioned Adam? Lol that was good response time!!


----------



## forbidden

Screw hype, we already have 8" of snow and did not even get to start fall cleanup. Let it snow!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Next week looks like a 100% write-off!


----------



## A Man

R.G.PEEL;1506251 said:


> Now do you have a filter that pops up if your name is mentioned Adam? Lol that was good response time!!


Doesn't everybody? Lol. I'm playing hide go seek with my nieces and nephews, been under this bed for almost 20min, got all caught up on ps. Sweet tractor Dave.


----------



## A Man

MIDTOWNPC;1506136 said:


> cruising the dodge website on the 5500 and they show this...
> 
> sounds like something you wouldnt want to see on the dash
> might as well say bend over.
> 
> to me that would be like me advertising buy a new computer... with a picture of a new one with a blue screen of death. :laughing:


Now you post this?? We just picked our new Ram5500 a couple hours ago. Lol.


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1506226 said:


> Good Idea, waiting to hear back from Neige on pricing yet. Looks like a week of rain, not to good for working outside this week. Whats everyones guess on the first snowfall. I think early December.


I hope no earlier than Dec 1, I have a big job I have to have done for this fall and This week isn't looking the greatest but it's on the lakefront so no mud just sand so the excavation can be done anyways.


----------



## JD Dave

A Man;1506256 said:


> Doesn't everybody? Lol. I'm playing hide go seek with my nieces and nephews, been under this bed for almost 20min, got all caught up on ps. Sweet tractor Dave.


Thanks, thought you'd have a little one of your own by now.


----------



## potskie

CGM Inc.;1506255 said:
 

> Next week looks like a 100% write-off!


I agree, I figure by the end of the week all paperwork will be in order and perfect, All plows painted, Shop spit shined, Trucks detailed, All little equipment issues repaired and Tools completely organized.

I hope it doesn't snow until December either. I've got things to do.


----------



## Mr.Markus

So this "hairy elephant" of a storm might wash all the leaves away and clean things up?!
http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne...arningtype=sw&ref=wxnetappstormwatchV5&var1=0


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1506347 said:


> So this "hairy elephant" of a storm might wash all the leaves away and clean things up?!
> http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne...arningtype=sw&ref=wxnetappstormwatchV5&var1=0


That makes me sick, with 500 acres of corn still sitting out I know for sure we'll be waitng until freeze up to combine it. That takes all the fun out of it, working around a corn dryer at -10 and trying to get all of the equipment started sucks. Add to that it will probably snow while we are combining.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1506358 said:


> That makes me sick, with 500 acres of corn still sitting out I know for sure we'll be waitng until freeze up to combine it. That takes all the fun out of it, working around a corn dryer at -10 and trying to get all of the equipment started sucks. Add to that it will probably snow while we are combining.


I don't know why I'm letting it stress me out... Looks like I will take this week off and go get my passport....


----------



## greywynd

Glad I've just about got the first round of the swamp work done, maybe it'll be drying up again by the next round!!


----------



## unit28

earthquakes? not sure of where that was.
stay safe

Preliminary earthquake parameters Magnitude - 7.7 time 2004 PDT oct 27 2012 0304 UTC oct 28 2012


----------



## Landcare - Mont

unit28;1506408 said:


> earthquakes? not sure of where that was.
> stay safe
> 
> Preliminary earthquake parameters Magnitude - 7.7 time 2004 PDT oct 27 2012 0304 UTC oct 28 2012


Queen Charlotte Islands off the west coast of BC. They've had about 20 4.0+ aftershocks and a tsunami warning for the west cost of North America and Hawaii since the initial event.

http://www.earthquakescanada.nrcan.gc.ca/index-eng.php


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1506358 said:


> That makes me sick, with 500 acres of corn still sitting out I know for sure we'll be waitng until freeze up to combine it. That takes all the fun out of it, working around a corn dryer at -10 and trying to get all of the equipment started sucks. Add to that it will probably snow while we are combining.


I don't know why but I think this is how the winter is going to be. More then the normal number of pushes. Still wondering how much salt to prepay for.


----------



## CGM Inc.

10cm of snow back home in Germany....


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1506424 said:


> I don't know why but I think this is how the winter is going to be. More then the normal number of pushes. Still wondering how much salt to prepay for.


It's the same Canadian calculation we used for beer in high school....

"Take what you think you'll use double it and add 30...."


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Mopar plowing*

Wonder how this would do in the snow....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Looks like "out cold"


----------



## CGM Inc.

StratfordPusher;1506462 said:


> Wonder how this would do in the snow....


IDK, I take it if you don't need it


----------



## SHAWZER

StratfordPusher;1506462 said:


> Wonder how this would do in the snow....


I am guessing 12 secound 1/4 mile, blade on but up.


----------



## goel

New York (CNN) -- The subway in the city that never sleeps will shut down Sunday night as officials brace for the impact of Hurricane Sandy.

New York's Metropolitan Transportation Authority will suspend subway service at 7 p.m., Gov. Andrew Cuomo said. The last commuter railroad trains will also leave at that time. And bus service will stop at 9 p.m., he said.

I love snow,but sure glad this is not a snow storm......


----------



## Mr.Markus

See..mention the word passport and the first snowflakes of the season show up.


----------



## forbidden

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/map/

I moved to Calgary from the middle of Vancouver Island, about 500km south of where there is a whole lot o shakin goin on. My friends back home all felt it, power went out island wide in the Haida Gwaii (Queen Charlotte islands), tsunami alerts and evacuations went up immediately but were rescinded rather fast save for Port Alberni that would get devastated in a subduction earthquake. 43 quakes so far above 4.0 I think is where the count is. If it moves south along the plate, Vancouver Island, the lower mainland and Seattle are in for a world of hurt. Vancouver Island should put it's water wings on. Can't say I would want to be on that island right now.


----------



## forbidden

Add a 6.4 earthquake to that list now. That island is going to sink.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

CGM, was that $415 for galvanizing from bare metal? Or did they acid dip it too? Mine is all apart and the chain was pretty free after all once it was off the seized bearings and sprocket. I wouldnt mind dipping it and paint to match the truck/plow before reassembly.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1506586 said:


> CGM, was that $415 for galvanizing from bare metal? Or did they acid dip it too? Mine is all apart and the chain was pretty free after all once it was off the seized bearings and sprocket. I wouldnt mind dipping it and paint to match the truck/plow before reassembly.


He told me he had to pay to get it sandblasted before the galvanizing.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Thanks. I'm gonna phone in the morning and see how much for an acid strip. My goal is to have the old salter be completely rust free, all new bearings, and looking perfect for under $2000. The engine runs great, so if I can be complete for 1/3 price of new I'll do it. If the total goes higher I'm just slapping on paint and get a few more years out of it as is. So far I'm $280 into it.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1506586 said:


> CGM, was that $415 for galvanizing from bare metal? Or did they acid dip it too? Mine is all apart and the chain was pretty free after all once it was off the seized bearings and sprocket. I wouldnt mind dipping it and paint to match the truck/plow before reassembly.


as Dave said, just replied to your PM.
Acid wash won't take off powder coating, not sure if they still acid wash or do something less corrosive for cleaning.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Thanks for the info. I'm waiting for a couple of calls back re: stripping it and/or coating it. 

So far the best I've been able to find is professional powdercoating. They can burn the powdercoat off, blast it clean, apply a dry zinc primer and a black finish powder coat for $600-$700.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Galvanizing will outlast Powder coat IMO.
Fishburn on Steels does the sand blasting.

Duanne Supply just quoted my chain, same price as from Baumann.
Easy people to deal with!


----------



## potskie

The media is doing a great job of sensationalizing Sandy. I've had 4 calls already this morning asking if we are avail 24/7 in case of downed trees and such.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

No argument that hot galvanizing outlasts powdercoating. I'm just debating what route to take with this. I have got 5 years out of the original powdercoating from western, and its not all that bad. Just corners and edges are rusting. My thinking is that with cold galvanizing AND powdercoat, it should last longer this time around and by then it will be a 10+ year old salter and time to go brand new anyway. Still up in the air. 

Sourcing out some of the other parts I need from central parts now. Trying to keep this build on the cheap. Much over 2k and I'd be better to just go get another one from the dealer.


----------



## CGM Inc.

...spend the little extra! You get it back when you ever will sell the salter!
Working on that Fisher ProCaster is fun, extremly well built and thought through!
All Stainless hardware (from Fisher) on it, will be a nice unit once done.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1506942 said:


> Galvanizing will outlast Powder coat IMO.
> Fishburn on Steels does the sand blasting.
> 
> Duanne Supply just quoted my chain, same price as from Baumann.
> Easy people to deal with!


The owner is one of my good friends. If he can't fix it no one can.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1507017 said:


> The owner is one of my good friends. If he can't fix it no one can.


Mentioned your name, we never dealt with them b4.
Ordered the chain without a Credit Card to charge 
really surprised me!

Need a new gear box for another salter, guess I get it from them when I pick up the chain.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1507028 said:


> Mentioned your name, we never dealt with them b4.
> Ordered the chain without a Credit Card to charge
> really surprised me!
> 
> Need a new gear box for another salter, guess I get it from them when I pick up the chain.


To be honest I'm not sure he takes credit cards. LOL He knows all the menonite shops and can get stuff fixed or made that no one else can. Even better it's generally reasonably priced. That's where we get all of our Horst parts and he's the one that told me about Creighton Rockdrill for cutting edges.


----------



## schrader

I stepped on a spider in the shop this morning, so all this rain is my fault. Oops my bad.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Well the radio says were all gonna die!!! So thanks a lot!!


----------



## greywynd

Got an email from the insurance company today talking about how to prepare, and listing all the numbers for claims. I can see an increase for next year already.


----------



## DeVries

This will be it for any construction I had on the go for at least a week.Thankfully its not December and minus 5 otherwise we would all be very busy pushing snow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1507160 said:


> Well the radio says were all gonna die!!! So thanks a lot!!


That's just one of those misnomers that none of us can disprove. Media does that all the time...



DeVries;1507177 said:


> This will be it for any construction I had on the go for at least a week.Thankfully its not December and minus 5 otherwise we would all be very busy pushing snow.


We're just sitting at +2 so I'll be peeking outside in the wee hours anyway...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1507225 said:


> That's just one of those misnomers that none of us can disprove. Media does that all the time...
> 
> We're just sitting at +2 so I'll be peeking outside in the wee hours anyway...


The temps are supposed to be going up all night. There better not be any white stuff.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

hahahahaha


----------



## Alpha Property

i sooo do not get the radio play that song gets


----------



## G.Landscape

Any ideas on pricing to paint a Red truck White? Or maybe a Full vehicle Wrap? GMC Regular Cab long Box


----------



## Alpha Property

minimum a grand I would think, not including inside the doors or inside the bed


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I think my awnings are going to rip off the building. The store signs are getting assaulted. It's crazy windy here. My 300ft fence is standing strong.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1507323 said:


> I think my awnings are going to rip off the building. The store signs are getting assaulted. It's crazy windy here. My 300ft fence is standing strong.


I just heard a sign came down in the city and killed a woman.


----------



## Grassman09

Anyone use or know about the Spectra Precision laser levels? I know battlefield sells there stuff around here. Looked at the Dewalt stuff and looks like you have to wear those John Lennon glasses to work with the thing.


----------



## G.Landscape

Grassman09;1507346 said:


> Anyone use or know about the Spectra Precision laser levels? I know battlefield sells there stuff around here. Looked at the Dewalt stuff and looks like you have to wear those John Lennon glasses to work with the thing.


What are you using it for? Indoor use? If your using it outdoors you need to use the receiver to catch the signal, you don't see the line more then 2 feet in the daylight.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Rogers Guys are out there fixing cable lines! Not a pleasant job but my internet is working again


----------



## Mr.Markus

I can see you were losing sleep over it being down....

Nothing worth mentioning here, we're pretty sheltered, I have a dentist appt at 7:00am so then I get to see the real carnage...


----------



## GMC Driver

We got pretty battered here all night - rain started yesterday afternoon and has not stopped yet. Wind was pretty wicked through the night, but has died off a bit in the last hour. All the north side windows held out the water, the doors not so well.

Didn't loose power though - drove up to Erin yesterday afternoon, got a good Kijiji deal on a nice genny, figured that was the best way to make sure the power stayed on. Sure enough it worked!

Will be out on tour this morning surveying the damage - don't think too many property managers were sleeping last night judging from all the e-mails. Guess it's easier to ask your trades to check things out for you.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Don't go to west virginia.....3 ft snow


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Or NJ..... 3 ft of water!! The fire in Queens is an ironic disaster too. Raging inferno in a rain/windstorm.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1507417 said:


> Don't go to west virginia.....3 ft snow


We go golfing every year near there. Some winters they don't see 3'. The golf course is open 12 months a year, if it snows it usually melts in a couple of days.

The east coast is a mess. I went there last year on holidays. As beautiful as it is a couple of storms like this and I would move.


----------



## Grassman09

G.Landscape;1507366 said:


> What are you using it for? Indoor use? If your using it outdoors you need to use the receiver to catch the signal, you don't see the line more then 2 feet in the daylight.


Landscape and Grading. It comes with a receiver HL 700 and LL500 laser level. Would have come in handy on a few projects this season and a few for next. 
I know a guy who is skinny for work that does vehicle wraps if you want to wrap that truck of yours.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Spectra is a reliable brand. Like all brands there is a huge variance in models and along with it prices. We have one that is a spectra. My father bought it about 15 years ago when it was new technology and paid huge $$$$ for it back then. It is self levelling and remote control. Cutting edge stuff at the time. It only has a 200 ft range which was good then, but substandard now. We use it indoor and it works great. Spectra has come a long way since then and still makes a great unit that is very competitive.

Last year I picked up a hilti PR 26. AWESOME laser. has a radius of 1250 ft which is plenty for almost any jobsite. Definately not cheap, they run about $2400 at the hilti store. Sometimes you can get them on kijiji or used from hilti. I paid $1900 for mine. it was a 3 month old demo. Dual slope, automatic slope detection, aluminum tripod, fiberglass stick etc.... 

Depending how much you use it, spend the money and go with something along the lines of hilti, spectra or other high end stuff, the $400 dewalts, johnson, berger etc... stuff that you can get at home depot are not worth the time it takes to set them up. While you're at hilti, pick up a pd40 laser range meter. They're surprisingly cheap and extremely accurate for doing job measurements.


----------



## greywynd

I've got a Spectra, I think it's a 300, and I have the CR600 receiver and HR150 receiver as well. Had it about 4 years, the rechargeable battery 'pack' just died this year, but it looks like it will accept standard D cell rechargeable batteries to have rechargeables in it again. In the meantime I'm just running standard D cell batteries. 

It's simple to use, quick and easy to set up. My tripod and story pole are showing signs of wear and tear from more or less standard dirt work use. Grant got a canvas bag from Hilti for his tripod and story pole, thinking of getting one sometime and then getting a new tripod and story pole to keep in it. 

The case for the laser is pretty rugged, one thing I really like. It also has spots for extra batteries and all the accessories that you could end up toting along with it. 

I'm debating about selling mine, and then upgrading to a dual slope transmitter, but I really only need that function once or twice a year, and it's something I just do with a bit of math instead.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mark has a good point about the hilti bag. Just a simple carrying bag, But really keeps the stuff clean and not all scratched up. Even if you go with a different brand, buy the bag. Spectra also has a new reciever out that doesn't require a pole at all. it has a laser range finder at the bottom of the reciever so you just hold it in the air. clever.


----------



## greywynd

Well, clever if you have someone using it that is sure of the target. Some helpers I'd be pretty suspect of what target they are hitting with the range finder. 

As far as a story pole goes, a reminder that anything will work depending on conditions. A chunk of 2x2 (or 2x4), whatever, will work if you're in messy conditions and want to keep the pole out of it. Something I forget about at times and hence mine has most of the first section worn off. 

My next tripod will also have an elevating head, an expensive option though, and one that I'll only use when I need it, not on a daily basis.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Target is the ground lol not a precision aim. Even stretch that worked with us this summer could handle that!!! The reciever also accounts for being helt on an angle rather than straight and auto corrects. It always amazes me how the simplest job to do, hold a stick, can bevome so difficult. Half the time you gotta wait for him to finish lighting a smoke, finish sending a text, etc..... but heaven forbid I say something about it because I just sit in the machine all day...... not something skilled like grade checking or shovelling.....


----------



## Grassman09

Thanks for the input. The digi stick looks like a nice tool. Up until now we've just used a cheap laser for checking level.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Its a tough purchaseto justify because you can't really bill for it directly. But it makes your life sooooo much easier and gives a professional appearance. 

My father was sick of needing his laser when I had it so he told me to go pick one up if i can find a good deal. I heard "Grant, go to the hilti store and go wild" lol. Sometimes I don't hear so well.


----------



## greywynd

If or when I'm on a time and material job, I generally bill something for it each day. I've only had one customer say anything, and I simply said that instead of using the laser, we could have used strings, levels, etc, and taken twice as many hours on the machine instead. They got the point.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

All stripped down, just the shell. everything is still nice and solid. Just ugly and rusty. Still sourcing out the remaining parts before I do anything with it.


----------



## goel

Ahhh. Nice rainy day so I have been assigned to attend gymnastics class of 3 year olds.


----------



## CGM Inc.

City Salter Truck sale going on beside me!
4 trucks are up for sale.......


----------



## Grassman09

Grant What size is that fuel tank that you have a placard on it? Isint it something like 500ls and over? 

Wonder what shape those trucks are in that turf has for sale... You should buy the Leaf Vac truck. Looks like a trash truck turned into a leaf truck with compacter still in it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

378L (100 gal) doesn't require the marking but when the comercial vehicle jagoffs were harrassing duallies I went on a safety blitz myself. Toolboxes, signs, fuel sign, winchtrack, replaced the dinged up bumper on the chev etc.... Anything to appear "safe"

One of the stops, the cop asked me what was in the tank? I said diesel. He told me I didn't need it marked "legally" but when he shows ip to a crash how does he know its not anhydrous amonia? I considered asking him who the f carries 100 gal of that with a fuel pump/hose attached to it on an equipment float??? It was easier to just buy the sign lol


----------



## CGM Inc.

Vac would be a nice unit!
He's only doing big stuff now!
That's why he bought a 2 yard spreader and sell's the small salters :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1507635 said:


> 378L (100 gal) doesn't require the marking but when the comercial vehicle jagoffs were harrassing duallies I went on a safety blitz myself. Toolboxes, signs, fuel sign, winchtrack, replaced the dinged up bumper on the chev etc.... Anything to appear "safe"
> 
> One of the stops, the cop asked me what was in the tank? I said diesel. He told me I didn't need it marked "legally" but when he shows ip to a crash how does he know its not anhydrous amonia? I considered asking him who the f carries 100 gal of that with a fuel pump/hose attached to it on an equipment float??? It was easier to just buy the sign lol


Fuel sign requires 4 signs, one viewable from each side of the truck.....ask me how I know.


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus;1507653 said:


> Fuel sign requires 4 signs, one viewable from each side of the truck.....ask me how I know.


Well then...how do you know? :laughing:


----------



## GMC Driver

Got notification from You Tube on this one. Pretty unreal vid - laughed my arse off watching it.






Not trying to start anything - just know a few of you would get a kick out of this.


----------



## JD Dave

I thought it was 100 imperial gallons. 454 L


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol I see under warranty getting a different gear ratio and breaking that record pulling a pink trailer!!!


----------



## DeVries

I can just see you Wendy and the kids screamin past me like I`m standing still in my Odyssey on the 402 heading out to Reeses corners :laughing:

They must have had weight in the trailer otherwise it would probably have gone air borne


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1508057 said:


> Lol I see under warranty getting a different gear ratio and breaking that record pulling a pink trailer!!!


The funniest part of the video was the end when all the people kept walking out of the trailer.


----------



## G.Landscape

GMC Driver;1508047 said:


> Got notification from You Tube on this one. Pretty unreal vid - laughed my arse off watching it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to start anything - just know a few of you would get a kick out of this.


No way a ford could have done that......


----------



## forbidden

No doubt, the Ford would have been at least 20mph faster.


----------



## DeVries

Come on guy's grow up already, do we really need to have that debate again? Thanks Dave


----------



## CGM Inc.

What a FUGLY day!
Went out for leaves....VAC clogged up after have a day....raining......I'm sick of it!


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1508196 said:


> What a FUGLY day!
> Went out for leaves....VAC clogged up after have a day....raining......I'm sick of it!


The whole week has been crap and it doesn't look to be getting any better tomorrow.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

HAPPY HALLOWEEN 

kinda hard to see but it says MPC for Midtown PC
my wife made them and they are in the store.

For the record PPM bought me lunch Thumbs Up


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1508133 said:


> Come on guy's grow up already, do we really need to have that debate again? Thanks Dave


What do you mean? Bobcat knows what's good!


----------



## Alpha Property

Just because those dodges are cheaper doesn't mean they are better


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1508200 said:


> HAPPY HALLOWEEN
> 
> kinda hard to see but it says MPC for Midtown PC
> my wife made them and they are in the store.
> 
> For the record PPM bought me lunch Thumbs Up


Dean the pumpkins look great. I love how people without kids get into this. We used to have tons of kids at the door but now there's hardly any. Maybe I should leave the lights on and put the dog in the house.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Yuk!*



CGM Inc.;1508196 said:


> What a FUGLY day!
> Went out for leaves....VAC clogged up after have a day....raining......I'm sick of it!


No kidding, worst fall weather ever for clean-ups... not surprising after a sparse last winter, 
8 weeks of drought summer and now the wettest October in memory... only thing that can fix this financial mess is 5 months of snow and ice..........

Looks clear from Saturday thru next Wednesday for us, looks like a chance to maybe catch up....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1508227 said:


> Dean the pumpkins look great. I love how people without kids get into this. We used to have tons of kids at the door but now there's hardly any. Maybe I should leave the lights on and put the dog in the house.


Kids probably thought it was abandon with those gms resting in the driveway. 
I heard chad hands out blank cheques to trick or treaters And
when JD takes all his kids out there isn't any candy for the rest of the kids in the neighborhood. Ppm thinks its great opportunity to sign up neighbors for shoveling. hahahhaha. Lol.

all tricks here.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Contracts*

Been a crazy last month getting everyone signed up for snow, gained 8 new 
commercial / industrial accounts and a dozen more residential....
I retirement condo village with 71 single detached homes 

Lost 1 good paying, pain in the butt season account I held for 10 years
plowing 2 large self storage properties here, seems it is cheaper to send 
their soon to be purchased plow truck from Kitchener to Stratford with a 
maintenance employee they have on staff who has never plowed snow
before.

Since I plow all the properties surrounding these 2 sites I think I will take great
pleasure in seeing them try to plow these gravel lots with a pick-up truck with 12 inches
of snow and 4 foot drifts that run for 400 feet and then turn 90 degrees.
Have had to do it a few times over the years when I had a tractor go down and it was a nightmare.to say the least. Normally my 125hp tractors struggled on heavy days

Hows everyone else finding signing seasonal customers this season after last winter?


----------



## CGM Inc.

It's a funny season for snow, got also a lot more new stuff as I care for but it is hard to turn down business.
Added 2 trucks, hope to get good drivers for them and will see what happens.
If **** hits the fan I might have to get another tractor 

No issues with seasonal contracts except 1 client has asked for a 50% average quote for snow and per push after. Didn't quote that way...will see what happens. Have 4 properties with them but winter only.
Wonder if I rent a unit from them and don't pay for a month because I didn't use it how they feel about it?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1508240 said:


> It's a funny season for snow, got also a lot more new stuff as I care for but it is hard to turn down business.
> Added 2 trucks, hope to get good drivers for them and will see what happens.
> If **** hits the fan I might have to get another tractor
> 
> No issues with seasonal contracts except 1 client has asked for a 50% average quote for snow and per push after. Didn't quote that way...will see what happens. Have 4 properties with them but winter only.
> Wonder if I rent a unit from them and don't pay for a month because I didn't use it how they feel about it?


If they are renting the property out the common costs should cover your bills. Unless they are not charging commons and are making it flat rent and feeling a pinch of greed that no one else can make money


----------



## cet

No new work here. I lost 30% of my contracts. Biggest problem is it was the easiest 30%. I'm hoping for a few good storms. I have no daytime plowing so I can sleep during the day.

Dean the problem with blank cheques, if your too greedy they bounce. 

JD took his kids out as a hockey team complete with subs on the bench. Wouldn't want his dental bill.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1508242 said:


> If they are renting the property out the common costs should cover your bills. Unless they are not charging commons and are making it flat rent and feeling a pinch of greed that no one else can make money


I don't know how they charge and I also don't rent from them.
What I'm trying to say is they expect us to be there when it snows and don't pay for it for a full season.
It has been said before that plowing is a lot of fixed cost! I pay for equipment, labor, etc.
if we plow or not, same for monitoring weather conditions. That is a service I want to get paid for.
All we save is fuel and some wear and tear which isn't the big cost driver for us.


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1508249 said:


> I don't know how they charge and I also don't rent from them.
> What I'm trying to say is they expect us to be there when it snows and don't pay for it for a full season.
> It has been said before that plowing is a lot of fixed cost! I pay for equipment, labor, etc.
> if we plow or not, same for monitoring weather conditions. That is a service I want to get paid for.
> All we save is fuel and some wear and tear which isn't the big cost driver for us.


That is a big problem. I have 1 contract left that is per push per salt and I swear they lose every year. Even last year we ran the salt trucks 41 times and that's without cheating.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Your right


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1508254 said:


> Your right


Thanks, can you tell that to my wife. :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

12 year customer went for 1/3 what they paid.It was a good run.

Local "Dealer" asked me to bid his plaza, but bill it to 3 different tenants each of whom argue over their percentage. No response from them but they can complain about the guy they hired when I stop for breakfast. The newest trend seems to be long time customers asking me for 2 bills. 1 billed to them and another to their home based business. Thinking of charging them an accounting fee. I have several doing this this year.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

don't charge them an accounting fee just highlight the multi year check box with detailed billing


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Haha - first halloween in our new house, good time to meet neighbours! She wouldn't let me keep the truck in the driveway though! ha - thanks again for the laptop Dean! 

We are so off on our routes it isn't worth trying to keep up - biggest problem is that we lost two places as of October 31st - of course they are normally thursday places that we got calls to go early and do storm cleanups. Doubt we will get the extra billing for that. Kinda bs! No?


----------



## G.Landscape

CGM Inc.;1508202 said:


> What do you mean? Bobcat knows what's good!


LOL, you should have heard the stories of the issues they had with their ford before that...something like having the engine out like transmission multiple times under warranty.....sold it the day warranty went out.

I think we have had like 5 kids come by.....guess who's going to have a stomach ache tomorrow.....haha


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1508245 said:


> No new work here. I lost 30% of my contracts. Biggest problem is it was the easiest 30%. I'm hoping for a few good storms. I have no daytime plowing so I can sleep during the day.
> 
> Dean the problem with blank cheques, if your too greedy they bounce.
> 
> JD took his kids out as a hockey team complete with subs on the bench. Wouldn't want his dental bill.


You actually don't want my dental bills. I wish I could bill like them. Sorry about your loss of work, hopefully it works out for the better later on. Seems you have ot go backwards a little ot go forward again. Brought the Hockey team home in one peice. Don't have to worry about the wife pulling the goalie right now anyways.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1508303 said:


> You actually don't want my dental bills. I wish I could bill like them. Sorry about your loss of work, hopefully it works out for the better later on. Seems you have ot go backwards a little ot go forward again. Brought the Hockey team home in one peice. Don't have to worry about the wife pulling the goalie right now anyways.


It's that thinking that got the hockey team.


----------



## potskie

StratfordPusher;1508237seems it is cheaper to send
their soon to be purchased plow truck from Kitchener to Stratford with a
maintenance employee they have on staff who has never plowed snow
before.[/QUOTE said:


> Had a customer decide that in 2010 - 11 just before we got hammered. last year I laughed at the shiney new Western plow on the maintenance truck just sitting there the 4 times I cleared the spots on either side of it. :laughing:


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1508240 said:


> If **** hits the fan I might have to get another tractor


I thought you only had one tractor...... The other one disappeared.


----------



## Grassman09

G.Landscape;1508114 said:


> No way a ford could have done that......


Why not? Not like the GM Engine was stock anyhow. Mod a GM Ford Or Dodge and one could pull it off.. However it would be real hard to mod a new diesel Ford, I mean where would you find the room... Just topping up the washer fluid is a task.



GMC Driver;1508047 said:


> Got notification from You Tube on this one. Pretty unreal vid - laughed my arse off watching it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to start anything - just know a few of you would get a kick out of this.


Not staring anything either but.. Why did they need a Ford Dually to tow it there? Where was the GM Dually...?!?!


----------



## DeVries

You didn't need to take the grill off for the plow instal just the bumper. We just did our 2012 and it was definitly harder to run wiring than in the older 2009 and older trucks.
For what our dealer charges for an install it's easy money doing it yourself.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Someone lost a VAC the other day, pretty ugly!
Friendly Competitor, ball sheered right off, flipped the trailer over and damaged the truck.


----------



## DeVries

Thats why we use pintle hitches, easier to see if something is cracked or needs replacing.


----------



## G.Landscape

Wow that sucks..... but no safety chains to hold it to the truck?

I had an old hitch on my truck that I was always paranoid about and checking it to make sure everything was tight and no cracks or wear but admittedly I haven't check by new one in a while.


----------



## Mr.Markus

He was testing it out before heading to the salt flats to break the record wasn't he...


----------



## G.Landscape

OK Salt Usage question here.... I have been doing a lot of reading through Sima and various road Studies from various States and Provincial companies and their numbers seem to vary quite a bit. I think we may be over estimating/over applying salt and feel we could be more competitive in this area so I ask. 

What is your average Lbs/1000sq.ft. or Lbs/Acre? I know its going to vary but I am looking for a local average.


----------



## Golfpro21

StratfordPusher;1508237 said:


> Been a crazy last month getting everyone signed up for snow, gained 8 new
> commercial / industrial accounts and a dozen more residential....
> I retirement condo village with 71 single detached homes
> 
> Lost 1 good paying, pain in the butt season account I held for 10 years
> plowing 2 large self storage properties here, seems it is cheaper to send
> their soon to be purchased plow truck from Kitchener to Stratford with a
> maintenance employee they have on staff who has never plowed snow
> before.
> 
> Since I plow all the properties surrounding these 2 sites I think I will take great
> pleasure in seeing them try to plow these gravel lots with a pick-up truck with 12 inches
> of snow and 4 foot drifts that run for 400 feet and then turn 90 degrees.
> Have had to do it a few times over the years when I had a tractor go down and it was a nightmare.to say the least. Normally my 125hp tractors struggled on heavy days
> 
> Hows everyone else finding signing seasonal customers this season after last winter?


we added another tractor this year, so we have pretty much added all the new clients to cover that tractor, but we are still waiting on a ton of established clients to send in their signed contracts and payments


----------



## CGM Inc.

G.Landscape;1508528 said:


> OK Salt Usage question here.... I have been doing a lot of reading through Sima and various road Studies from various States and Provincial companies and their numbers seem to vary quite a bit. I think we may be over estimating/over applying salt and feel we could be more competitive in this area so I ask.
> 
> What is your average Lbs/1000sq.ft. or Lbs/Acre? I know its going to vary but I am looking for a local average.


I ton per 2.5 acre is a very good start...


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1508528 said:


> OK Salt Usage question here.... I have been doing a lot of reading through Sima and various road Studies from various States and Provincial companies and their numbers seem to vary quite a bit. I think we may be over estimating/over applying salt and feel we could be more competitive in this area so I ask.
> 
> What is your average Lbs/1000sq.ft. or Lbs/Acre? I know its going to vary but I am looking for a local average.


We are 2 - 3 acres per tonne. It's amazing to see just how much it varies from truck to truck. Makes me really consider using Dickey - John systems.


----------



## CGM Inc.

...............


----------



## G.Landscape

potskie;1508560 said:


> We are 2 - 3 acres per tonne. It's amazing to see just how much it varies from truck to truck. Makes me really consider using Dickey - John systems.


So generally I am in agreement but studies I am reading say less then 4lbs per 1000 sq.ft. Which is approx 175lbs per acre.

Or 1 ton does 11 Acres!!

Now these numbers are generally based on regular Rock salt and lend themselves to Road use where vehicle traffic helps to spread and work then salt but still that's a huge difference.....

This is one study I read .....and its hard to argue when you see what what less then 4lbs/1000sq.ft. looks like..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=-xMt1kyzIcg#t=757s


----------



## CGM Inc.

G.Landscape;1508569 said:


> So generally I am in agreement but studies I am reading say less then 4lbs per 1000 sq.ft. Which is approx 175lbs per acre.
> 
> Or 1 ton does 11 Acres!!
> 
> Now these numbers are generally based on regular Rock salt and lend themselves to Road use where vehicle traffic helps to spread and work then salt but still that's a huge difference.....
> 
> This is one study I read .....and its hard to argue when you see what what less then 4lbs/1000sq.ft. looks like..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=-xMt1kyzIcg#t=757s


Smart about salt says 24g per 1 square meter on road use.
Going a little heavier and safe a second salting or have some residue is what most do.
I don't think there is a perfect number since to much other factors work into the equation.
Temperature, traffic, grades, asphalt conditions, moisture,......

If you spread an extra 100Kg on a 1 acre property shouldn't put you out of the competitiveness!


----------



## G.Landscape

potskie;1508560 said:


> We are 2 - 3 acres per tonne. It's amazing to see just how much it varies from truck to truck. Makes me really consider using Dickey - John systems.


My boss just asked this morning if I knew of any system that electronically control spreading based on truck speed. This is the first I have ever heard of this Dickey-John system. That looks like the cats pajamas.......anyone know how much?


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1508569 said:


> So generally I am in agreement but studies I am reading say less then 4lbs per 1000 sq.ft. Which is approx 175lbs per acre.
> 
> Or 1 ton does 11 Acres!!
> 
> Now these numbers are generally based on regular Rock salt and lend themselves to Road use where vehicle traffic helps to spread and work then salt but still that's a huge difference.....
> 
> This is one study I read .....and its hard to argue when you see what what less then 4lbs/1000sq.ft. looks like..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=-xMt1kyzIcg#t=757s


That's bone dry icemelter. Go get some road salt from sifto or canada salt and try that experiment. 9 times out 10 there's enough moisture it glues together too much to spread like that. Not to mention weighs 4 times as much. But ! I'm sure we do apply too much :whistling: When I'm doing a quick estimate I go 1 yard of salt per 1 hr tractor time. It's amazing how often that actually is pretty damn close to correct.


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1508573 said:


> My boss just asked this morning if I knew of any system that electronically control spreading based on truck speed. This is the first I have ever heard of this Dickey-John system. That looks like the cats pajamas.......anyone know how much?


A crap ton LOL

Go ask Jeff at Mitchell property maintenance. He runs them. Had one in my truck when I worked there .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

snow ex has salt trax.


----------



## CGM Inc.

+ 10,000.00$ from what I know! for a Dick John.


----------



## potskie

CGM Inc.;1508582 said:


> + 10,000.00$ from what I know! for a Dick John.


That would not surprise me. I never knew what they cost but judging by all the sensors added to the bearing shafts and truck, not to mention the 2" thick cable going to the box I wouldn't be surprised one bit.


----------



## JD Dave

We have a few Dickey Johns and they have worked really well. Only 1 on a salt truck though. The same concept work for sprayers and fertilizer spreader. We have a Force 1 in our Sterling and it has a rate controller but we don't actually use it anymore do to have problems with the sensors. In a parking lot setting I can't really see the use for arate controller and our smallest lot is 3 acres. JMO


----------



## G.Landscape

I had 5K in my head as I was flipping though the catelog of sensors... I can mess up a lot of salt estimates before that's going to pay for itself!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Buy a city truck at the auction, what most people do.


----------



## Triple L

Thread with pics and video of the new boss b10 snowpusher 

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=139729


----------



## adamhumberview

just finished the salt storage block walls today.. pouring concrete pad on saturday.. tent should be installed in 2 weeks hopefully


----------



## JD Dave

And now it all makes sence.


----------



## adamhumberview

also finally finished the new salter.. just needs some minor touch ups and maybe a chain, but other than that shes road ready..

ill post some better pics.. what you think?


----------



## adamhumberview

JD Dave;1508705 said:


> And now it all makes sence.


whats that?


----------



## greywynd

CGM Inc.;1508482 said:


> Someone lost a VAC the other day, pretty ugly!
> Friendly Competitor, ball sheered right off, flipped the trailer over and damaged the truck.


First time I got a chance to look at the pictures. Considering it looks like the hitch is bent right at the hole for the ball, I would say that it's either been overloaded or abused in some form.

Either way, it still sucks, and makes for a bad day.


----------



## BC Handyman

adamhumberview;1508707 said:


> also finally finished the new salter.. just needs some minor touch ups and maybe a chain, but other than that shes road ready..
> 
> ill post some better pics.. what you think?


Looks sweet, I want a truck just like that 1 day, so is it a salter truck only? no plow on it?


----------



## adamhumberview

BC Handyman;1508756 said:


> Looks sweet, I want a truck just like that 1 day, so is it a salter truck only? no plow on it?


yup no plow..


----------



## potskie

adamhumberview;1508702 said:


> just finished the salt storage block walls today.. pouring concrete pad on saturday.. tent should be installed in 2 weeks hopefully


What's that at? 12'?

Also I'm glad to see I'm not the only one with a bog for a yard right now.


----------



## SHAWZER

3" wet heavy snow at my place up on top of the hill. Good 1" in town,plowed and salted the grocery store. Still snowing now. might have to do it again. payup


----------



## adamhumberview

potskie;1508845 said:


> What's that at? 12'?
> 
> Also I'm glad to see I'm not the only one with a bog for a yard right now.


9' to the top... 8'6" clear after concrete


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;1508891 said:


> 3" wet heavy snow at my place up on top of the hill. Good 1" in town,plowed and salted the grocery store. Still snowing now. might have to do it again. payup


Nicely melting here in cooling wood, heard they have over 5cm on top of the escarpment. Wonder what tonight will bring


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;1508913 said:


> Nicely melting here in cooling wood, heard they have over 5cm on top of the escarpment. Wonder what tonight will bring


Grocery plaza has a 1" trigger or i would have drove into town for nothing. I do that enough over the winter. Bacon and eggs was good at the restaurant, glad it opens at 5-30. Calling for a little more tonight.


----------



## Alpha Property

got a quick sand and coat of paint on the box of the truck and stained up some new 2x10's for the side. Hoping to use it monday for clean ups. just need to get a reciver welded onto the back of it, I don't trust my own welds for something like that


----------



## schrader

Pic from the top of Blue Mountain this afternoon, good 5cm plus. Way to early for me yet still have a weeks worth of summer work to do.


----------



## CGM Inc.

schrader;1508970 said:


> Pic from the top of Blue Mountain this afternoon, good 5cm plus. Way to early for me yet still have a weeks worth of summer work to do.


Would take care of fall clean ups and make for a hell of a spring clean!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pushed it a little too hard today. I don't know whether my muscles are sore from shiverin' or working too hard. Need a night in the hot tub. Amazing how a few days off and you're out of it.


----------



## rooferdave

schrader;1508913 said:


> Nicely melting here in cooling wood, heard they have over 5cm on top of the escarpment. Wonder what tonight will bring


do either of you know of anyone looking for temporary employment you way?
I am building 55 12'x16' storage sheds at camp Borden. All the slabs are poured and it is going to get pricy sending people up there every day. I am going to put 1-3 guys up there in a hotel but could use some local framers, siding guys and such, if anyone hears of any let me know.

This was supposed to go in Aug and here I am in plow season away from home:realmad:


----------



## schrader

No one comes to mind right away but i will keep my ears open.


----------



## forbidden

Does anyone here have any of the Canada Post sites? If you do, has the contracts been signed for this season yet and if so when did it happen?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Wow! Good winter for skiing I guess.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Winter's on it's way back! i haven't been on the forum for a while...how's everyones winter season starting off???


----------



## ff1221

Yesterday brought an inch a couple of miles inland but still pretty warm here by the lake, hopefully that way for 3 or 4 more weeks, way to much work to do to turn to snow removal yet.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Some Triple S action today! Made use of what we got tearing down my house. pretty much saving a year of tractor payments.3


----------



## forbidden

Here is a shot of what our backyard has looked like for the last week if I can upload the picture. It needs to either warm up so we can start fall cleanup or just stinkin snow and stay snowing. No photoshop or special filters, just a pic from the wife's cell phone. It has been cold with freezing fog here for about a week now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I really need it to either stop raining or hanging out with you guys and get back to work....
you're bad influences. I now need to bury this in the backyard so she doesn't find it.


----------



## Triple L

Best investment of your life!!! DPF delete and turn off the egr and your truck will LOVE you!!! If not I'll buy it off you


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1509545 said:


> I really need it to either stop raining or hanging out with you guys and get back to work....
> you're bad influences. I now need to bury this in the backyard so she doesn't find it.


 :laughing: my wife asked me today since when the mechanic is driving the red truck  she doesn't know that I bought another red one.....
Wonder what excuse I find about the white truck.....


----------



## SHAWZER

Snowing here again. Start of a long winter? Some people bitc$ing already,Ha Ha


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1509581 said:


> :laughing: my wife asked me today since when the mechanic is driving the red truck  she doesn't know that I bought another red one.....
> Wonder what excuse I find about the white truck.....


I'm pretty sure if I bought a new white truck my wife might not fiqure it out. I might get caught if she see's the nav and sunroof though.


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;1509612 said:


> Snowing here again. Start of a long winter? Some people bitc$ing already,Ha Ha


Been doing the same here all weekend, where is this sun they promised us. Does seem early for this cold weather.


----------



## cet

Monday overnight is supposed to be really cold.


----------



## ff1221

cet;1509635 said:


> Monday overnight is supposed to be really cold.


Good, that'll get the Deer moving Tuesday morning.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1509576 said:


> Best investment of your life!!! DPF delete and turn off the egr and your truck will LOVE you!!! If not I'll buy it off you


Now your showing your age. LOL


----------



## buckwheat_la

forbidden;1509417 said:


> Here is a shot of what our backyard has looked like for the last week if I can upload the picture. It needs to either warm up so we can start fall cleanup or just stinkin snow and stay snowing. No photoshop or special filters, just a pic from the wife's cell phone. It has been cold with freezing fog here for about a week now.


I am glad we got warm this week, however it is looking like we are going to get hit again next weekend. My dreams of finishing some landscaping are fastly disappearing....


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1509629 said:


> I'm pretty sure if I bought a new white truck my wife might not fiqure it out. I might get caught if she see's the nav and sunroof though.


You added that aftermarket.....


----------



## Grassman09

Anyone know of a shop I can get tubing for making remote grease lines? The big 7yard salter has a bearing on either end and I want to extend the one that's towards the cab so we don't have to try and squeeze into the dump box to grease it.

Not sure how well the plastic tubing would hold up, I think you can get hydraulic style hose for grease too.


----------



## musclecarboy

Grassman09;1510004 said:


> Anyone know of a shop I can get tubing for making remote grease lines? The big 7yard salter has a bearing on either end and I want to extend the one that's towards the cab so we don't have to try and squeeze into the dump box to grease it.
> 
> Not sure how well the plastic tubing would hold up, I think you can get hydraulic style hose for grease too.


Don't most machines use hard lines like brake lines?


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1510008 said:


> Don't most machines use hard lines like brake lines?


I guess so yea. But then you need fancy tools to bend the lines without crimping them, they also do not last long exposed to salt. I need to make a line for my 2yard saltdogg. The idiots in china put the nipple on the bottom so you need to pull the whole salter out or be a contortionist. Tried that but I ended up looking like a grease monkey.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1510004 said:


> Anyone know of a shop I can get tubing for making remote grease lines? The big 7yard salter has a bearing on either end and I want to extend the one that's towards the cab so we don't have to try and squeeze into the dump box to grease it.
> 
> Not sure how well the plastic tubing would hold up, I think you can get hydraulic style hose for grease too.


Doane Supply is where we got ours. You can actually use grease gun hose if you just need to run it less then 2 ft.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1510013 said:


> Doane Supply is where we got ours. You can actually use grease gun hose if you just need to run it less then 2 ft.


Ok thx I'll try him. Looking to make a 4' whip hose so it can be reached from the top of the box as apposed to running 10' along the salter.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Try using a moly grease too. Stays on the pin longer rather than getting squished out.


----------



## musclecarboy

Getting rid of the epoke if anyone is interested. http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?AdId=428093197


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1510052 said:


> Try using a moly grease too. Stays on the pin longer rather than getting squished out.


I think I already do use that. I use Petro Can Precision 3 Moly EP2


----------



## orenlasko

*Hi Guys n Gals. Got a Western Tornado 2 salter for sale*

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...-7-Western-Tornado2-Salter-W0QQAdIdZ428608458

She is in really great shape. I need a different salter.

heres the link to kijiji.

all reasonable offers will be entertained.

thanks for looking


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Oren - ill give you $2500 and can pick it up anytime this week starting tomorrow 
As long as it includes the wire harness. post email or call 
[email protected]. 9053775555


----------



## greywynd

Dang Dean, that only took you 9 minutes. 

If I weren't sitting on the fence about a couple other things, I'd likely look at that salter too. 

Have a line on some work that might finally justify grabbing a new portable welder.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Sold $2700. 
I like the red salters.


----------



## greywynd

43 minutes start to finish.....wondering what took you so long?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'm a little ill actually. On the last day of a cold. 
I made a tea that scared it away It was the sickest thing I ever drank but it worked


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Emergency watermain break this AM, the guy was freaking out on the phone. I got here within an hour with the miniex. I've dug about half a load out, and the guy stops me to wait for his plumber lol. Sitting in my truck idling for warmth.

I love hourly emergencies!


----------



## adamhumberview

What can anyone suggest for a Case 420 Skid Steer that im going to be using for walkways?

I am thinking any blade 48-54 inches.. Machine is 49 inches in width.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

There are some Horst 60 inch blades on kijiji and one fixed v blade also. Ottawa area I think. $1000

I was thinking of buying one and then making add on type wings.  They are 3000series blades if I remember correctly


----------



## Alpha Property

anyone know where I can get a set of wings for a 8.2vxt thats reasonable? ESI lists the poly ones at $727, no steel ones listed


----------



## old.goalie

*what's this?*

It's snowing where i live in Toronto (dvp and 401)....that sure is a good sign..payup...i hope....looking for hourly employment this winter.... unfortunately it's not been cold enough for it to stay...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lots of frozen ponds in aurora.


----------



## JD Dave

old.goalie;1510787 said:


> It's snowing where i live in Toronto (dvp and 401)....that sure is a good sign..payup...i hope....looking for hourly employment this winter.... unfortunately it's not been cold enough for it to stay...


I'm looking for a guy Dundas and 427 area to plow with a tractor, not sure what expeirence you have.


----------



## Mopard

Alpha Property;1510676 said:


> anyone know where I can get a set of wings for a 8.2vxt thats reasonable? ESI lists the poly ones at $727, no steel ones listed


Try Mark at Nes-Tech ... best price I found. And all Boss wings are poly "moldboard".


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Wings*



Mopard;1510848 said:


> Try Mark at Nes-Tech ... best price I found. And all Boss wings are poly "moldboard".


Love my Boss Wings... once you have them you would not want to plow without them.....


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1510890 said:


> Love my Boss Wings... once you have them you would not want to plow without them.....


 Are you sure? That's why your backblade isn't gonna be able to get wide right  lol just kidding


----------



## CGM Inc.

Anyone else having fun with clogged up leaf vacs?


----------



## schrader

CGM Inc.;1510946 said:


> Anyone else having fun with clogged up leaf vacs?


Non stop clogging for us, vac and the walker, getting tired of unclogging the walker. We have two days left and we are done for the year.


----------



## TLG99

CGM Inc.;1510946 said:


> Anyone else having fun with clogged up leaf vacs?


Not this week....most leaves are dry and clean-ups are getting close to being done.

However, last week was a disaster...wet leaves clogging up the vac steady.

I have had a leaf vac for 3 seasons now, the best money I have ever spent. Even with its limited use (3-5 weeks a season).....not sure how we got by without it before.


----------



## CGM Inc.

At least it is not just us.....what a PITA! Just bought a new VAC and same thing as the old dinosaur :crying:


----------



## ff1221

CGM Inc.;1510966 said:


> At least it is not just us.....what a PITA! Just bought a new VAC and same thing as the old dinosaur :crying:


That thing is crazy, what do you guys do with all the leaves you vac up, thats a pile of compost!


----------



## JD Dave

You guys think you have problems with your leaf vac, you should see the inside of my new combine. :realmad:


----------



## grandview

You know you should clean your concubine daily after a hard day of work


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Wings*



Triple L;1510939 said:


> Are you sure? That's why your backblade isn't gonna be able to get wide right  lol just kidding


You are correct, when it comes to my drivers, wings on the Boss no issues, wings on the Ebling thats a different story, disabled them and removed the hydr lines and cylinders so there is no danger to the general public from a sleepy operator forgetting something.... still makes a great rear box plow for drives and docks etc....

BTW, loved your new pusher, looks like a nice well built unit...


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1510966 said:


> At least it is not just us.....what a PITA! Just bought a new VAC and same thing as the old dinosaur :crying:


Is it just me or do you think the out flow should be as big as in inflow. I'm no engineer but I do like their hats and to toot the horn.


----------



## schrader

Mr.Markus;1511023 said:


> Is it just me or do you think the out flow should be as big as in inflow. I'm no engineer but I do like their hats and to toot the horn.


If the output is half the size of the input it will have twice the speed of the input allowing it to fill the truck better.


----------



## forbidden

Stupid Billy Goat..... hoping it would be good to go and no spark. Merde. We got hit with snow 2 weeks ago and very few leaves were on the ground, way to early to do cleanup. We get two days of nice weather, most of the snow is all gone save for northern exposures and no fricken debris loader. At least the Walkers did their job today. One more day of cleanup and then we get labelled with snow again. I will get my commercial sites done only and not one residential. Looking forward to all the calls about why we did not get there to clean up the leaves and how they are going to look for someone else. Go ahead people, look at your neighbours house and every other one on the block, notice they still have all their leaves as well....


----------



## DeVries

We fluid film our leaf vacumm at the intake tube, blower housing and discharge tube before and after the season, works like a charm.


----------



## CGM Inc.

ff1221;1510985 said:


> That thing is crazy, what do you guys do with all the leaves you vac up, thats a pile of compost!


City gets them....about 5 tonnes a day


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1511023 said:


> Is it just me or do you think the out flow should be as big as in inflow. I'm no engineer but I do like their hats and to toot the horn.


We wondered the same thing! Old one is 10" in and 10" out, this one is 12" in and 10" out but they claim a 14-1 compaction rate tymusic


----------



## Mr.Markus

I once had a vacuum salesman show me the tricks they use to make their product seem more powerful. It has to do with even airflow, and no seal (clog). I get the compaction idea with making the out flow faster. I just think it would be more prone to clog when full of material.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

So where does everyone get their plow stakes from online thats friendly to Canadians for shipping and duty?


----------



## schrader

Lynden-Jeff;1511208 said:


> So where does everyone get their plow stakes from online thats friendly to Canadians for shipping and duty?


Check Outdoor supplies, he was pushing the fiberglass ones at the landscape show last year.


----------



## DeVries

Looking to get a rad for my hydraulic system fixed on a loader anybody have a good shop who will do this?


----------



## G.Landscape

So I asked a while back about painting a pickup truck, got various pricing back now.....

Maaco Cheap Paint job just the outside $2500 ish. 
Wrap outside of truck in Vinyl $2700


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1511194 said:


> I once had a vacuum salesman show me the tricks they use to make their product seem more powerful. It has to do with even airflow, and no seal (clog). I get the compaction idea with making the out flow faster. I just think it would be more prone to clog when full of material.


Getting into dry piles now.....man she sucks!


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1511567 said:


> Getting into dry piles now.....man she sucks!


I had a good day too...Another week or 2 of days like today would be perfect. Rounded out my snow route, and the sites I cleaned up today went fast and looked beautiful. Vitamin D might've helped my mood too.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1511575 said:


> I had a good day too...Another week or 2 of days like today would be perfect. Rounded out my snow route, and the sites I cleaned up today went fast and looked beautiful. Vitamin D might've helped my mood too.


I'm so not in spirit for winter right now! Started construction on the new house on Monday....just another headache  
The Vac is finally running flawless now which helps on catching up! Weather is nice and the *****ing is starting again, no one cares when it rains. Have to run 2 Vac's next year, multi lift truck will make that easy 

Salter chain is ready for a couple days now and I didn't even have a chance to get it.....


----------



## adamhumberview

CGM Inc.;1511590 said:


> I'm so not in spirit for winter right now! Started construction on the new house on Monday....just another headache
> The Vac is finally running flawless now which helps on catching up! Weather is nice and the *****ing is starting again, no one cares when it rains. Have to run 2 Vac's next year, multi lift truck will make that easy
> 
> Salter chain is ready for a couple days now and I didn't even have a chance to get it.....


seen it sitting on the floor next to mine the other day..


----------



## CGM Inc.

adamhumberview;1511613 said:


> seen it sitting on the floor next to mine the other day..


could have grabbed it and bring it over


----------



## JD Dave

I saw both of them sitting there. I Would check all the links very carefully. Lol


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1511677 said:


> I saw both of them sitting there. I Would check all the links very carefully. Lol


Are those the one's you were telling me about, the 2 you switched the tags on?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Good morning to you all!


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;1511506 said:


> Looking to get a rad for my hydraulic system fixed on a loader anybody have a good shop who will do this?


RTB in St. Catharines. 5 Henrietta off of St. Paul, just west of the 406 (before the bridge, north side of St. Paul).


----------



## DeVries

Thanks Dave

I sent it to the rad shop in Hamilton, Avertex sends their units there, if they can't fix it they said RTB will for sure. Nice to have options because a new rad is a grand.


----------



## G.Landscape

Spotted a clean looking ppm truck on the 401,


----------



## adamhumberview

CGM Inc.;1511622 said:


> could have grabbed it and bring it over


I might as well pay for it to at that point!


----------



## G.Landscape

So which one of you torontonians has the pladium contract.... Was it really nessecary to salt?!?....must be a per time contract...


----------



## CGM Inc.

my wife bought me a new tractor today


----------



## Triple L

And if even has your age / maturity level on it LOL 








 













Still laughing!!!! 


Totally just kidding, couldnt resist... Its all good Stefan


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mark and I went for a drive tonight out in acton. Really good kijiji deal on a honda inverter. 

We took my wife's car for the drive and it has the keyless start where you just carry a fob. On the way we stopped at the yard to get my phone charger and park my truck. What happened is I got out of the car, into the truck with the car running. Moved the truck and left the keys in it. Jumped back in the car and drove out here with no key in the car. Shut it off in the driveway, bought and loaded the inverter and can't start the car....... Oops! 

Now waiting for friend's of mark's who will lend us a car to go get the keys. Grrrrr. I'm a dumba$$!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Nice*



CGM Inc.;1512231 said:


> my wife bought me a new tractor today


12 inch pusher for that one... lol....


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Immfao*



R.G.PEEL;1512295 said:


> Mark and I went for a drive tonight out in acton. Really good kijiji deal on a honda inverter.
> 
> We took my wife's car for the drive and it has the keyless start where you just carry a fob. On the way we stopped at the yard to get my phone charger and park my truck. What happened is I got out of the car, into the truck with the car running. Moved the truck and left the keys in it. Jumped back in the car and drove out here with no key in the car. Shut it off in the driveway, bought and loaded the inverter and can't start the car....... Oops!
> 
> Now waiting for friend's of mark's who will lend us a car to go get the keys. Grrrrr. I'm a dumba$$!


Thats just too funny, not sure I would have had the guts to share that on plowsite..... lol...

On a side note, I did almost the same thing but my Challenger flashed a message saying no fob detected before I got 20 feet away... saved from embrassment by my Dodge.... yuupe shes a Hemi...


----------



## G.Landscape

R.G.PEEL;1512295 said:


> Mark and I went for a drive tonight out in acton. Really good kijiji deal on a honda inverter.
> 
> We took my wife's car for the drive and it has the keyless start where you just carry a fob. On the way we stopped at the yard to get my phone charger and park my truck. What happened is I got out of the car, into the truck with the car running. Moved the truck and left the keys in it. Jumped back in the car and drove out here with no key in the car. Shut it off in the driveway, bought and loaded the inverter and can't start the car....... Oops!
> 
> Now waiting for friend's of mark's who will lend us a car to go get the keys. Grrrrr. I'm a dumba$$!


I thought most of those systems work on a proximity sensor....at least you know where the key is. Really sh*ty if you lost the key.


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1512295 said:


> Mark and I went for a drive tonight out in acton. Really good kijiji deal on a honda inverter.
> 
> We took my wife's car for the drive and it has the keyless start where you just carry a fob. On the way we stopped at the yard to get my phone charger and park my truck. What happened is I got out of the car, into the truck with the car running. Moved the truck and left the keys in it. Jumped back in the car and drove out here with no key in the car. Shut it off in the driveway, bought and loaded the inverter and can't start the car....... Oops!
> 
> Now waiting for friend's of mark's who will lend us a car to go get the keys. Grrrrr. I'm a dumba$$!


When you're married longer you'll learn to blame it on the wife.....


----------



## CGM Inc.

StratfordPusher;1512309 said:


> Thats just too funny, not sure I would have had the guts to share that on plowsite..... lol...
> 
> On a side note, I did almost the same thing but my Challenger flashed a message saying no fob detected before I got 20 feet away... saved from embrassment by my Dodge.... yuupe shes a Hemi...


Have to try that on mine....don't think you can even get a gear in?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1512251 said:


> And if even has your age / maturity level on it LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Still laughing!!!!
> 
> Totally just kidding, couldnt resist... Its all good Stefan


Right now that would feel good! Feel like I'm 80....


----------



## snowplowchick

I love having the keyless fob, but this is exactly the situation I worry about? Shouldn't there be a dash warning if the fob can't be detected?

Well, look on the bright side, you could have been much further away from home. Lol or you could have been somewhere you shouldn't have been. Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

is it just me or are cgm and triplel getting along. 
I think this might call for celebration..  lone star lone star lone star


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1512337 said:


> is it just me or are cgm and triplel getting along.
> I think this might call for celebration..  lone star lone star lone star


He's really trying hard! Might be because he wants a DODGE!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

There's another reason guys get "ungrumpy" lol I think that's why.


The "place I shouldn't be" is walking distance to my shop where the keys were!!!! Almost back now.


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;1512337 said:


> is it just me or are cgm and triplel getting along.
> I think this might call for celebration..  lone star lone star lone star


Tomorrow night at 6, your treat Dean?


----------



## potskie

Nights like tonight remind me why I never went back to the IT industry after I started in the landscape/snow removal industry. Things keep going the way they are tomorrow I will be posting a video of my media server being blown up or run over by a Tractor :realmad:


----------



## Robertsons

Word on the street is this is where Canadians hang out, good morning guys and gals. Anyone here from Northwestern Ontario?


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1512340 said:


> He's really trying hard! Might be because he wants a DODGE!


He might want a Dodge but I think for now he will have his hands full with that Ford. 

I considered a 5500 Dodge but found that 6500 before I made the mistake.


----------



## greywynd

Robertsons;1512396 said:


> Word on the street is this is where Canadians hang out, good morning guys and gals. Anyone here from Northwestern Ontario?


Apparently there is now! Welcome to the sandbox!

Don't let these guys from the GTA bother you, kind of like a lot of dogs, they're a lot of bark and no bite!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I need a few salt boxes, any body have a decent contact or some they would like to part with at a decent price. Preferably new.


----------



## ff1221

Robertsons;1512396 said:


> Word on the street is this is where Canadians hang out, good morning guys and gals. Anyone here from Northwestern Ontario?


I'm as far as Mid-western, but only Northern when I go on vacation. Welcome to plowsite, there is a lot of really good information here, there's also a lot of really useless information here as well, it's up to you to decipher!Thumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1512334 said:


> Right now that would feel good! Feel like I'm 80....


I'm feeling the same.


R.G.PEEL;1512349 said:


> There's another reason guys get "ungrumpy" lol I think that's why..


I think your right. Regular maintenance is the key.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JD Dave;1512441 said:


> I'm feeling the same.
> 
> I think your right. Regular maintenance is the key.


You both feel old because you are!!! But don't worry, you're rich, so its not all bad!!!

I think Chad's phrase is that you "don't wanna leave much grease in the gun"


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1512443 said:


> You both feel old because you are!!! But don't worry, you're rich, so its not all bad!!!
> 
> I think Chad's phrase is that you "don't wanna leave much grease in the gun"


True but with that little gun he's using he doesn't have much choice. (why do I feel a text coming on) LOL


----------



## goel

Anyone know or or work for "Big Green"?

They are already running around over here with snow Plows on.


----------



## goel

Woohoo. Now driving on campbellville road in freshly applied liquid salt. Didn't they catch the weather where it warms up over the next couple days.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lots of liquids applied in city of Toronto this week too. That's so wasteful. The expectations everyone has are ridiculous. IMO there should be a vote to bring in a reasonable standard for snow/ice, and legislation making the person who falls be responsible for themselves and where they walk/drive.


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1512462 said:


> Anyone know or or work for "Big Green"?
> 
> They are already running around over here with snow Plows on.


That could just be Dean going after new work.


----------



## CGM Inc.

She's home and ready to go....


----------



## potskie

goel;1512462 said:


> Anyone know or or work for "Big Green"?
> 
> They are already running around over here with snow Plows on.


They are probably delivering them to their sites. Same thing I'm doing next week.

Got all mine assembled and as of today clean ups are done and over with. I know around here the Green guys are too. To keep my regular staff working we will deliver equipment to sites and put out salt boxes all next week then we will store all summer equip and tune up the shop week after and if it still isn't snowing yet then I'll start cutting back guys hours and working on minor projects around the shop.


----------



## Alpha Property

CGM, she's a beauty. It's a hook lift rite? Who makes the hook lift part?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Alpha Property;1512636 said:


> CGM, she's a beauty. It's a hook lift rite? Who makes the hook lift part?


Hooklift from "Multilift" Atlas sell's them around here. Bought used from someone on here. It's a sweet set-up!


----------



## goel

potskie;1512553 said:


> They are probably delivering them to their sites. Same thing I'm doing next week.
> 
> Got all mine assembled and as of today clean ups are done and over with. I know around here the Green guys are too. To keep my regular staff working we will deliver equipment to sites and put out salt boxes all next week then we will store all summer equip and tune up the shop week after and if it still isn't snowing yet then I'll start cutting back guys hours and working on minor projects around the shop.


Nah, just the pick ups running up and down hwy 6 with the plows and tailgate salters.


----------



## adamhumberview

another build on the go.. Stewarts Equip. and Kooy all said 2-3 weeks for fabrication of the set up and installation..

this is what my solo mechanic accomplished in 2 days.. hopefully have it done by monday.. tell me what ya think..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I think it needs to be higher so if you tip back at all you don't damage the salter. Looks sweet though

Working on a tailgate salt dogg for my a300


----------



## greywynd

I'm waiting for the videos of you guys self loading those salters from the bucket.

Mind you, i might, or might not have done something like that before.........


----------



## G.Landscape

That's a sweet salting set up. Someone had their thinking cap on...

Spend almost 2 hrs tonight removing the battery, battery holder, washer fluid box, Air filter and plastic cowlings.... just to change the dam head light bulbs. I will have to put this as a strike against GMC


----------



## grandview

Did you know if you have about 12 exports it starts to give you a buzz?


----------



## cet

G.Landscape;1512775 said:


> That's a sweet salting set up. Someone had their thinking cap on...
> 
> Spend almost 2 hrs tonight removing the battery, battery holder, washer fluid box, Air filter and plastic cowlings.... just to change the dam head light bulbs. I will have to put this as a strike against GMC


I think it's faster to take the whole headlight out but you better know how to do it or you will break off the plastic tabs.


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1512775 said:


> That's a sweet salting set up. Someone had their thinking cap on...
> 
> Spend almost 2 hrs tonight removing the battery, battery holder, washer fluid box, Air filter and plastic cowlings.... just to change the dam head light bulbs. I will have to put this as a strike against GMC


You sure did it the hard way... On a 07.5+ all u do is pop the grill off and both headlights come out... Still not as easy job like 01-07 but buddy, Ford is the same way, grill and everything has to come off for the turn signals too, don't ask me how I know...


----------



## ff1221

grandview;1512787 said:


> Did you know if you have about 12 exports it starts to give you a buzz?


I'd believe that, no one in Ontario drinks Export, they are likely so old all the alcohol has gone out of them!:laughing:


----------



## greywynd

That's where I've heard of Export before! I think my grandfather used to drink it. Didn't know it was still around.


----------



## G.Landscape

I was reading it all online and the grill coming off and removing the head light sounded harder. Also there are a bunch of plastic tabs for the grill that people warned about breaking and I didn't want that risk. 

Next time I will try the other way.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

so on the ten or so condo's that I bid on I ended up winning one which is the one that I increased my rate on in my formula so although its a small job Im actually getting the highest rate I used.Thumbs Up makes no sence to me. The one I really wanted was awarded to theguys. he was 20% cheaper then I was and although the board threw out the lowest bid they went with the brand.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Well the brand isn't going to be there when the snow flies, the guys won't be either!


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1512918 said:


> so on the ten or so condo's that I bid on I ended up winning one which is the one that I increased my rate on in my formula so although its a small job Im actually getting the highest rate I used.Thumbs Up makes no sence to me. The one I really wanted was awarded to theguys. he was 20% cheaper then I was and although the board threw out the lowest bid they went with the brand.


There is no rational decission at Condo's, the board makes the ultimate decission at the end. The Guys have a nice presentation folder, they quoted my friends place a while back going from door to door.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Condos*



MIDTOWNPC;1512918 said:


> so on the ten or so condo's that I bid on I ended up winning one which is the one that I increased my rate on in my formula so although its a small job Im actually getting the highest rate I used.Thumbs Up makes no sence to me. The one I really wanted was awarded to theguys. he was 20% cheaper then I was and although the board threw out the lowest bid they went with the brand.


Hate bidding them, find any changes to condo board members or property managers normally signals a change in suppliers they pick for one reason or another.

I currently service 10 condo sites with 293 residents in total, might as well say I have 293 customers to keep happy year round...it's never easy and I don't want any more... lol


----------



## Elite_Maint

I don't know if anyone here uses AMSOIL on there equipment but I've been an Amsoil dealer for a while if anyone is interested in it I can provide it.


----------



## greywynd

I know a few guys that swear by it. Myself, i guess i'm a traditionalist, i stick to regular oil and changes.


----------



## Elite_Maint

greywynd;1512940 said:


> I know a few guys that swear by it. Myself, i guess i'm a traditionalist, i stick to regular oil and changes.


I have run it for years...I've always liked it. Thats why i sell it.


----------



## greywynd

Not saying there's anything wrong with it, most of the guys i know that use it seem to like it. To me, for the pricing, I just can't see that big of an advantage. 

I would be curious how many guys on here use the Amsoil 2 cycle oil though. I've never stuck to one brand/type for that, though I've never had issues, I've kind of wondered what the long term effects are.


----------



## cet

There is one conclusion I have come to when it deals with 2 cycle oil. How bad people's math is. Changing mils to litres is like reinventing the wheel for some people.

I ran their 2 cycle oil for years now I think its cheaper to send them to night school for Math 101


----------



## Alpha Property

For 2 cycle I have always ran the sthil oil. I buy it in the smaller bottles so it's one bottle for every time you fill up the can. No math or guessing. I do however have a sthil chain saw that I use maybe 2 or 3 times a year. We went I use it mid summer and it wouldn't start so I just cut what I had to cut with my Kombi pole pruner, I just got aroun to having a good look at it the other day and someone ran regular gas in it and melted the piston. I unfortunately can't remember who the last one to take it last year was.


----------



## CGM Inc.

I have a barrel at the shop for 2-stroke....
and a lot more than 293 individual condo clients......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

So I've been getting a few wrong number calls but today I actually asked the person what they were looking for and got a good laugh. My number is 377 5555 apparently Cobourg has a company that does deep steam extraction 372 5555. It's owned by the ball family. Check out the ad I'm not lying Say the name out loud Lol. 
http://www.betteredgephonebook.com/cob/19/Upholstery---Cleaning/Ball-Deep-Steam-Extraction.


----------



## G.Landscape

That's funny.... 

Our number is apparently close to a lawyers office in town, probably get a call about once a week. Funny part is they owner of the lawyers office is actually a client....wonder how he got our name...


----------



## ff1221

That's some serious extraction if it goes that deep!:salute:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The balls go deep in Cobourg - boo ya is what they say.


----------



## Alpha Property

+16 and crazy thunder through the middle of the night, no rain though


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1513030 said:


> There is one conclusion I have come to when it deals with 2 cycle oil. How bad people's math is. Changing mils to litres is like reinventing the wheel for some people.
> 
> I ran their 2 cycle oil for years now I think its cheaper to send them to night school for Math 101


Most of the stuff has fuel stabilizer in it now, it's come a long way. I mix up 50 litres at a time, but I'll only go through 150L in a season. 
I use the echo mix...it works well in my sthil stuff as well. $8 for 1 L that makes 50L pretty hard to screw that up. Ball deep


----------



## Triple L

Opti 2, comes in 4 liter pail with a pump, 2 pumps per 1 gallon, simple as could be... And 6-8 pumps in the pickups every other or third tank of fuel


----------



## R.G.PEEL

There's a conversation, who runs what in the diesels during winter months? I ran lucas disel treatment the last 2 years and seemed to help with quicker coldstarts. The tanks at the yard were just refilled so I think its a good time to dump a couple jugs straight in there and we should be good for the season.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Lucas diesel treatment isn't an antigel is it?
I thought it was a cleaner and lubricator ...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I don't think it is antigel no, the fuel supplier provides antigel (at cost of course) and we put "dieselkleen" in to be sure.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I've always used Howes.
It's antigel and conditioner.
I use a can of seafoam in the fuel filter when I change it to clean injectors. So far no problems.


----------



## ff1221

Yep, I'm with Markus Howes Diesel Treat, good stuff!


----------



## SHAWZER

There is cheaper stuff out there but howes works good for me.


----------



## greywynd

I run diesel kleen as a conditioner (the grey bottle) and generally run the kleen flo fuel conditioner. I've also used the 'diesel fuel supplement' (diesel kleen, white bottle.) As far as conditioners go, I really haven't had a lot of issues with any of them.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

R.G.PEEL;1513396 said:


> There's a conversation, who runs what in the diesels during winter months? I ran lucas disel treatment the last 2 years and seemed to help with quicker coldstarts. The tanks at the yard were just refilled so I think its a good time to dump a couple jugs straight in there and we should be good for the season.


I run Power Service (http://www.powerservice.com/dfs/) or Ford brand conditioner. Built a brine maker today, must mean snows soon to come.


----------



## Grassman09

Used to run power service now I use Howes in all the diesel stuff.. Opti 2 in the 2 stroke stuff and every so often Opti 2 in the 4 stroke machines along with Stabil fuel stabilizer. A bottle of diesel 911 is always good to keep on hand. I've never had diesel gel up on me, but a good friend of mine did last year in his deeres..


----------



## cet

Where do you guy's buy Howe's


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1513671 said:


> Where do you guy's buy Howe's


Traction (napas heavy truck store) Fort Gary Industries, Princess Auto maybe or Tractor Supply in the USA or even TSC


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1513671 said:


> Where do you guy's buy Howe's


My local garage stocks it... I've seen it in quite a few automotive stores.


----------



## cet

I'll see if I can find some and give it a try.


----------



## ff1221

cet;1513671 said:


> Where do you guy's buy Howe's


My local fuel supplier, and local farm store, try those.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

There is also Howes meaner cleaner which I believe is just cleaner not anti gel


----------



## G.Landscape

Any know best place to get tracks? Just regular summer tracks for our T650. Thanks


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Regular summer tracks I'd just go through the dealer. Polar tracks I ordered through bridgestone and was a pain. How many hrs did it take you to wear the first set out? And were they 12s or 18s? I'm trying to judge what I'll get.


----------



## DeVries

I found Unitrac in Stoney creek to be about 100.00 cheaper per track than the dealer. We got almost a thousand hours out of our last set of tracks.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Was that on a T650 as well (or similar size?) And were they 12" or 18"? Also did you need any rollers/idlers? We're at 1100 hrs on ours (snow tracks for 50 hrs of that) and still on the original 18s with some good life left. It rarely ever drives on asphalt though. Always dirt/gravel. Its always interesting to know what lasts how long in what conditions.


----------



## G.Landscape

Ours is at 850hrs on 12"(pretty sure) we spend a lot of time on asphalt loading trucks and such. Dealer was $1100 per track for aftermarket brand. $1500 for bobcat brand. No rollers or anything else yet. But on another note we are on our 3rd rad, not sure why.


----------



## forbidden

Today is a good day to drink!


----------



## schrader

Hey guys, looking to add another salt/shoveler truck to the fleet for the winter. Trying to find a 2006-2010 Chev or GMC 2500 regular cab gasser, but not finding much out there. If anybody knows where I can find a good one it would be much appreciated.
Thanks Corey


----------



## cet

schrader;1514112 said:


> Hey guys, looking to add another salt/shoveler truck to the fleet for the winter. Trying to find a 2006-2010 Chev or GMC 2500 regular cab gasser, but not finding much out there. If anybody knows where I can find a good one it would be much appreciated.
> Thanks Corey


4wd or just a 2 wheel peel?


----------



## G.Landscape

schrader;1514112 said:


> Hey guys, looking to add another salt/shoveler truck to the fleet for the winter. Trying to find a 2006-2010 Chev or GMC 2500 regular cab gasser, but not finding much out there. If anybody knows where I can find a good one it would be much appreciated.
> Thanks Corey


Sent you a PM


----------



## schrader

cet;1514118 said:


> 4wd or just a 2 wheel peel?


I live in the snow belt, you should already know the answer to that question, ha ha.


----------



## DeVries

forbidden;1514099 said:


> Today is a good day to drink!


What day isn't:laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

schrader;1514112 said:


> Hey guys, looking to add another salt/shoveler truck to the fleet for the winter. Trying to find a 2006-2010 Chev or GMC 2500 regular cab gasser, but not finding much out there. If anybody knows where I can find a good one it would be much appreciated.
> Thanks Corey


Haldimand Motors or Festival City Motors usually have a good selection.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Festival Motors*



CGM Inc.;1514152 said:


> Haldimand Motors or Festival City Motors usually have a good selection.


Here in Stratford if you need anything looked at before you take a drive this way...
John has lots of nice stuff on the lot, was through there the other day.
I have bought a few trucks there in the past few years.

Al


----------



## CGM Inc.

StratfordPusher;1514157 said:


> Here in Stratford if you need anything looked at before you take a drive this way...
> John has lots of nice stuff on the lot, was through there the other day.
> I have bought a few trucks there in the past few years.
> 
> Al


X2...we have 2 trucks from him. Honest people as far as I can tell.
3 from Haldimand....a little different to deal with.


----------



## cet

schrader;1514124 said:


> I live in the snow belt, you should already know the answer to that question, ha ha.


I'm sure I would throw a backup plow on it also then.

I have this nice 07 but it's a diesel and I don't want to part with it now.


----------



## Alpha Property

does anyone have any experience running quick books on an app for either ipad or an android based tablet?


----------



## Robertsons

Unfortunately in Canada intuit does not support apple or any sort of device. It sucks, it the states they do and I was not aware of this when I went the Quickbooks route. Why do you ask though? There is invoicing software that will sync with quickbooks if that is what you are after, I currently use "Invoice2go" but I really cannot recommend it as they seem to of lost my records on their server..

ALSO. Mother nature keeps tantalizing us here in Thunder bay. We got a few cm on sat but then hit +11C on sunday so I couldn't really justify a plow. Anyone else?


----------



## potskie

New litter guy felt it necessary to wake me up over a few flakes in Waterloo this morning.  I hate when they get all excited over a hand full of snow flakes and the ground temps are +1 or more.


----------



## cet

potskie;1514385 said:


> New litter guy felt it necessary to wake me up over a few flakes in Waterloo this morning.  I hate when they get all excited over a hand full of snow flakes and the ground temps are +1 or more.


I think I would rather have that then a guy that doesn't call when you need to go.

My deck is white here but it is 8' in the air. The roads and walks are wet. I don't think it got as cold as they thought it was going to get.


----------



## potskie

cet;1514388 said:


> I think I would rather have that then a guy that doesn't call when you need to go.
> 
> My deck is white here but it is 8' in the air. The roads and walks are wet. I don't think it got as cold as they thought it was going to get.


for sure which is why I would never tell him he pulled the trigger way to early.


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1514112 said:


> Hey guys, looking to add another salt/shoveler truck to the fleet for the winter. Trying to find a 2006-2010 Chev or GMC 2500 regular cab gasser, but not finding much out there. If anybody knows where I can find a good one it would be much appreciated.
> Thanks Corey


PM sent, just traded one in last month!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

my wife and I were working on some fence at the house yesterday and this massive deer with antlers runs across king street and down my second lane way jumped a fallen tree and out thru the back field guys are out hunting these and here they come to my back deck.


----------



## G.Landscape

Woke up to all this snow in Kitchener.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

I love seeing the deer this time of year. I've yet to hit one with the truck but I've had a few close calls. I honk at all the hunters that are sitting waiting, they never wave back at me. :laughing:


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1514427 said:


> Woke up to all this snow in Kitchener.....


I got woken up over that!!!


----------



## G.Landscape

potskie;1514439 said:


> I got woken up over that!!!


Yep...not even the puddles in the shop yard were frozen


----------



## potskie

Any one want a 9 cu yd Air flo hydraulic unit?

Might be easier to sell it than try to get it on this darn truck.

Clown in our other yard dropped it taking it off the truck last year and twisted it up so bad that 2 corners are touching the truck and there is a 4 inch gap under the other 2.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Show pictures, depending where its bent, I may be able to "persuade" it to return to straight.


----------



## potskie

Think twizzlers and that's how it's bent!

Got it on had to bolt it one crossmember at a time while pressing on a corner with a 524K loader.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol my plan was to place a steel beam on top and push down with a big hoe, but if its twizzlered, then never mind.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Only 2 dead squirrels in my salter this year......


----------



## G.Landscape

Mr.Markus;1514801 said:


> Only 2 dead squirrels in my salter this year......


hahaha, grosssss......we had 1 dead mouse.....fell out when we turned the auger on.


----------



## potskie

Where the heck are you guys storing these things that they end up with dead animals in them???


----------



## Mr.Markus

Indoor cold storage, laced with warfarin. I prefer they don't chew through stuff.


----------



## G.Landscape

Salt dome....the issue is once they are inside there is no way to climb out.


----------



## potskie

someone in waterloo left alot of money on the table, Just lost a bid by half. Sad part is only certain companies were asked to tender and I know what all the bids were and we were all within a couple hundred of each other.... except one company that was half the rest of us 

We had the property a few years back and I know the contractor is going to have real fun trying to get everything done for that price.


----------



## potskie

R.G.PEEL;1514604 said:


> Lol my plan was to place a steel beam on top and push down with a big hoe, but if its twizzlered, then never mind.


Yup it's twizzlered.
Also yup she's twizzlered is going to be how I refer to everything broken.:laughing:


----------



## G.Landscape

potskie;1515274 said:


> someone in waterloo left alot of money on the table, Just lost a bid by half. Sad part is only certain companies were asked to tender and I know what all the bids were and we were all within a couple hundred of each other.... except one company that was half the rest of us
> 
> We had the property a few years back and I know the contractor is going to have real fun trying to get everything done for that price.


Should that not be a huge red flag to the managment company to just disregard that bid!!


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1515280 said:


> Should that not be a huge red flag to the managment company to just disregard that bid!!


The local management yes but the corporate bean counters don't care. It's the same reason Fairview mall is with the same company again this winter


----------



## G.Landscape

Yea there are a few in town I wonder every year why they keep going to the same person.... I guess money talks (alot!!)


----------



## potskie

It sure does! I'm praying we have a real winter this year. Customers need to be reminded why they pay for companies like ours and these guys that have been gambling on winters like last year need to learn too. 

I'll know it's a solid winter if half the operators for said company mentioned previously call me in December because they haven't been paid in weeks rather than in late January like usual. That's the one that really bothers me it's like clock work all these guys calling begging for work because their cheques are bouncing and yet the company still operates and gets contracts year after year.


----------



## schrader

Pricing in this industry is going for a crap. Just finished an hour long meeting with a PM for a condo board that I have worked for 8 years now. Not only do they not want to accept a 2% cost of living increase but they want me to remove the fuel surcharge clause and lower the price because we had any easy winter last year. I agreed to the first to but not the second, need to hold my ground somewhere, not working for free, if I lose the contract over it so be it. There are some condo boards that are just impossible to work for.


On a good note picked up a nice Kijji find 8' honda powered western salter brand new not even unpacked yet for $4500.


----------



## SHAWZER

I have never understood why PM and others wait so late in the year to make up there minds?


----------



## G.Landscape

I heard throught the grape vine a bunch of school board stuff just went out last week. Someone dropped the ball.


----------



## G.Landscape

Sidewalk Machine... 

We might need a new sidewalk machine this year and we are wondering about a Kubota RTV500 with 60" plow and a mini in bed salter. Anyone around here use one or similar.


----------



## CGM Inc.

I told one of my clients today if they don't like our service they can make use of the termination clause.....sich of keeping up with BS in the low end townhouse comunity.


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1515492 said:


> I told one of my clients today if they don't like our service they can make use of the termination clause.....sich of keeping up with BS in the low end townhouse comunity.


I thought big Square heads didn't let that stuff get to them....I get the same way when you know you've done everything they asked but they look for something to complain about anyway as a way of displaying their mispleasure of paying bills.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHAWZER;1515454 said:


> I have never understood why PM and others wait so late in the year to make up there minds?


I think they figure if they wait the ones that didn't get any work will be extra hungry and give a better price because otherwise its park the equipment.

there is no boxing week sale people.

I have a lumber yard that is going to plow their 3 acre maze with a 50hp case tractor with no cab and the loader bucket. It's gravel. Even if they make out clearing snow they have yet to accept the fact that part of my price is the sand included. They don't have that or the means to spread it.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1515504 said:


> I thought big Square heads didn't let that stuff get to them....I get the same way when you know you've done everything they asked but they look for something to complain about anyway as a way of displaying their mispleasure of paying bills.


 end of the year and you ***** about cultivating and litter picks throughout the year and want to withold money! I'm supposed to provide proof that we did everything as per contract......now how would I do that?

They screwed the old owner back in 2008, I got the place back in 2009 when I was desperate....those days are over....


----------



## G.Landscape

I read a post on here or maybe on someone website that read something like "Snow removal is like insurance, there are no refunds or discounts if you don't use it, but when you do need service you will be covered" 

I have used it when talking to a few PM and it usually leaves them without much of a comeback....


----------



## potskie

CGM Inc.;1515572 said:


> end of the year and you ***** about cultivating and litter picks throughout the year and want to withold money! I'm supposed to provide proof that we did everything as per contract......now how would I do that?
> 
> They screwed the old owner back in 2008, I got the place back in 2009 when I was desperate....those days are over....


I'm currently with holding service from a customer for just this issue.... Everyweek it's something and now he's not paying because he's "not happy" I've asked servral times why he's not happy btu he can never give me a straight answer or rhyme or reason to it. Just not happy is his answer. It's ridiculous. BUT all my crew leads are issued camera phones for a reason. Policy is take some pics of every site you do every time your there. This is not the first time someone has pulled this crap and not the first time I'll win the court battle because of those pictures.Sad that we must do this but it's a necessary evil.


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1515462 said:


> I heard throught the grape vine a bunch of school board stuff just went out last week. Someone dropped the ball.


WCSB???

Usually that stuff goes out way early so Mitchell or Moser can secure it early lol.

We run a couple of gators setup like that. LOVE em for sidewalks. I like them alot more than tractors. BUT If it's a lot of city sidewalks tractors take the beating they give em 10 x's better.


----------



## G.Landscape

lol...that's sounds about right. Hopefully they have already over extended themselves and will leave it for someone else to take for less then bottom dollar.

haha...sometimes I make myself laugh.


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1515616 said:


> lol...that's sounds about right. Hopefully they have already over extended themselves and will leave it for someone else to take for less then bottom dollar.
> 
> haha...sometimes I make myself laugh.


LOL, FCR is doing that this year too. Actually a lot of them are. Please god may we get **** on this year. People need the old school fear back!

That or get turned down by contractors because we all have our equipment commited already.


----------



## goel

If only all work was this easy.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have heard you guys talk about how hydros are slow on the tractor when they are cold. I have the option to park my tractor at my plaza outside, still have a plug if needed, or I can park it inside a building (no heat) but a plug however its a 15min tractor drive to its first site. Inside is worth it?


----------



## greywynd

Inside is better, as it won't be covered in snow etc, but for 15 minutes of travel time it's not a huge deal. Sometimes inside can be worse without heat, as after a cold spell, it may take longer inside for things to warm up. 

One advantage of outside is that you can start it and let it warm up where it sits, rather than having to move it out due to exhaust etc. 

The one group I plowed for that ran green machines had too many to plug in, and not enough space to keep them all indoors either. They'd get a 20-30 minute warm up and head out plowing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I might be wrong but from what I know of tractors plugging them in will not speed up the warming up the hyraulics. Is it not just a block heater to assist in cold starting?


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1516036 said:


> I might be wrong but from what I know of tractors plugging them in will not speed up the warming up the hyraulics. Is it not just a block heater to assist in cold starting?


that's it in a nut shell. Our operators usually wait till the engine is up to temp then cycle the hydraulics for a few minutes before going. Takes about 10 mins all told to get everything up to temp on a cold night.

Unless it's a heated shop it won't make a ton of difference as there is a lot of surface area on those tractors to keep warm to keep the hydraulics warm.

I did know a guy who put a diesel anti-gel heater on the hyraulic reservoir of his skidsteer to get it warmed up and going faster but most tractors I believe it's the whole rear diff that's the reservoir.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

A skid steer's hyd. Oil will warm up on its own. There is a seperate tank for hydro oil. Rear diff is seperate. If the engine is warm, just cycle the hydraulics and they'll heat up.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Previous owner prob just fired it cold and ran it hard anyways. He figured itd be someone elses prob anyway..... Lol


----------



## CGM Inc.

potskie;1515596 said:


> I'm currently with holding service from a customer for just this issue.... Everyweek it's something and now he's not paying because he's "not happy" I've asked servral times why he's not happy btu he can never give me a straight answer or rhyme or reason to it. Just not happy is his answer. It's ridiculous. BUT all my crew leads are issued camera phones for a reason. Policy is take some pics of every site you do every time your there. This is not the first time someone has pulled this crap and not the first time I'll win the court battle because of those pictures.Sad that we must do this but it's a necessary evil.


You might get your money but lose the client. Even a court ruling doesn't mean you get the $$$


----------



## G.Landscape

Anyone going to the Smart About Salt training thing on Dec. 10th?


----------



## JD Dave

Some of ouR tractors have hydraulic oil heaters. They tie in with your engine block heater.


----------



## schrader

My 6430 has a hydraulic oil heater but the 5085 does not, still think parking inside out of the wind helps alot in the winter.


----------



## CGM Inc.

schrader;1516105 said:


> My 6430 has a hydraulic oil heater but the 5085 does not, still think parking inside out of the wind helps alot in the winter.


x2  nothing worse when you rely on a machine and it doesn't start when you need it! There is no fast way out at that point.


----------



## CGM Inc.

My project from today.....
All Stainless hardware for our salters, makes it so much easier to take apart afterwards if needed.


----------



## SHAWZER

MIDTOWNPC;1515995 said:


> I have heard you guys talk about how hydros are slow on the tractor when they are cold. I have the option to park my tractor at my plaza outside, still have a plug if needed, or I can park it inside a building (no heat) but a plug however its a 15min tractor drive to its first site. Inside is worth it?


Can you park inside[no heat] and plug the machine in too?


----------



## potskie

CGM Inc.;1516062 said:


> You might get your money but lose the client. Even a court ruling doesn't mean you get the $$$


True you may not still but the odds are slimmer.

A customer that plays games to try and get out of bills and doesn't pay isn't a customer I want to keep.

I understand with holding payment over actual issues or even not making a payment or getting behind because of financial difficulty. But playing games and dicking around because you think you can get a free month or something is entirely another matter and we don't keep customers like that.


----------



## JD Dave

All of our tractors sit outside all winter plugged in, never had a problem with frozen hydraulics. Starting machines and not letting them warm up properly allows moisture to get in the oil. 15 min is plenty of warm up time if they are plugged in.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Thanks for the replies. I can keep it inside and plugged in
And I will let the machines all run before we work them 
Looks like I will start the fleet and get the coffee.


----------



## CGM Inc.

potskie;1516188 said:


> True you may not still but the odds are slimmer.
> 
> A customer that plays games to try and get out of bills and doesn't pay isn't a customer I want to keep.
> 
> I understand with holding payment over actual issues or even not making a payment or getting behind because of financial difficulty. But playing games and dicking around because you think you can get a free month or something is entirely another matter and we don't keep customers like that.


Thumbs Up agree on that!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Still so much up in the air as of the 16th for us as well. I agree, I think people are going to try and come at us with a 4 month instead of a 5 month...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Come at them with a 5 percent increase for not allowing time to outfit properly. Then agree that since you want their business, 5 month original quote is ok. Lol


----------



## G.Landscape

I have seen a few tenders this year with Dec 1st Start dates....people are really starting to push the boundaries.


----------



## Triple L

I still have landscape jobs booked till December... Still rocking summer wheels and tires for the next 2 weeks hopefully


----------



## greywynd

Looking more and more like i'll be digging this winter. Still waiting on a permit for one job, and it has to be done by march. May have to break out the smaller bucket and the 'fangs'. Hoping I don't need to use the frost hook! Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm done as of today, unless the phone rings for some extras or I get off my butt and sell some much needed pruning. I have been looking forward to a little break for a few years. Weekend looks awesome......jinx.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1516412 said:


> Still so much up in the air as of the 16th for us as well. I agree, I think people are going to try and come at us with a 4 month instead of a 5 month...


Would make sense to me since most of our places are more money in summer vs winter :laughing:
If it snows early we still would go out anyway.


----------



## potskie

CGM Inc.;1516548 said:


> Would make sense to me since most of our places are more money in summer vs winter :laughing:
> If it snows early we still would go out anyway.


Your a nicer man than I lol.

I so wouldn't if the contract is for the Dec 1st then that's when I would start showing up. Why propagate and allow the shenanigans to continue. Unless I was billing extra for it. Then sure I'll show up at our hourly rate. Because next year that start date will still be Dec 1st and they will now expect you to show up in Nov.


----------



## GMC Driver

potskie;1516861 said:


> Your a nicer man than I lol.
> 
> I so wouldn't if the contract is for the Dec 1st then that's when I would start showing up. Why propagate and allow the shenanigans to continue. Unless I was billing extra for it. Then sure I'll show up at our hourly rate. Because next year that start date will still be Dec 1st and they will now expect you to show up in Nov.


When we've had October or early November events - it's by the hour.


----------



## Herm Witte

Just a comment from West Michigan, we average just over 70 inches of snow a season. Most snow contracts are seasonal, first plowable event till the last. I break down the winter season into four payments and our summer maintenance biliing is eight months.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Herm Witte;1517023 said:


> Just a comment from West Michigan, we average just over 70 inches of snow a season. Most snow contracts are seasonal, first plowable event till the last. I break down the winter season into four payments and our summer maintenance biliing is eight months.


That's how I look at it too! Our year round contracts don't spell out a winter season start and end date so it is what it is. If it snow's we go!
All I know is it cost's you a lot more money finding a new customer vs keeping an existing one happy.


----------



## G.Landscape

CGM Inc.;1517073 said:


> That's how I look at it too! Our year round contracts don't spell out a winter season start and end date so it is what it is. If it snow's we go!
> All I know is it cost's you a lot more money finding a new customer vs keeping an existing one happy.


Yes for year round Service clients that makes sense. Now do you bill consistantly over the 12 month's or do you have summer billing and winter billing?


----------



## CGM Inc.

G.Landscape;1517190 said:


> Yes for year round Service clients that makes sense. Now do you bill consistantly over the 12 month's or do you have summer billing and winter billing?


Majority is equal monthly billing, some are winter and summer.
When we talk to clients we sell the fact that you have to look over a multi year average for winter. Over let's say a 5 year period everything averages out, we price everything based on averages too. If you ask for more due to early snow I feel you should also give a discount if it snows below average in a season?

A customer that decides late to sign up doesn't get a discount either since he assumes he's saving a month.


----------



## grandview

Was at the Fallsview casino today. Went to see the Christmas show with the wife. You guys up there should take your wife/gf to get some pre winter points from her.


----------



## Mr.Markus

grandview;1517560 said:


> Was at the Fallsview casino today. Went to see the Christmas show with the wife. You guys up there should take your wife/gf to get some pre winter points from her.


My wife's in Michigan getting some pre winter visa points:crying:


----------



## grandview

Getting boned by the exchange now. Now it costs me more to go up there!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Taking the wife to the casino only gets you "points"? lol. What the hell did I sign up for with this marriage stuff?

I got some points for doing nothing this weekend! The wedding photos showed up on Friday. Put her in a great mood.


----------



## grandview

One person to many in that photo !


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Alright, I'll see if I can find one of just me.


----------



## grandview

R.G.PEEL;1517622 said:


> Alright, I'll see if I can find one of just me.


:realmad:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

grandview;1517560 said:


> Was at the Fallsview casino today. Went to see the Christmas show with the wife. You guys up there should take your wife/gf to get some pre winter points from her.


I was around there with the wife last night. Didn't see you at the keg but they were out if Heineken so maybe you finished it off and left. Got all our Christmas shopping done state side today. Olive Garden for dinner. Ate like a king. Shopped like a queen. Lol when's the plow site Christmas party?


----------



## grandview

Can't stand olive garden,still trying to figure out how they are still open.Did eat at Margaritaville after the show.Still trying to figure out why a hamburger and fries is 16 bucks.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ford trucks everywhere in the USA. 
Saw lots of pushers at malls already and places staked out 
You don't see many stakes at malls here compared to in buffalo 
Must have to do with the amounts or do the pile snow on islands too.


----------



## grandview

Anywhere you can put the snow. If we get snow during the shopping season the malls will pay to have snow moved out of every spot in the parking lot. Then in the spring when the snow melts you should see all the clothes from you Canadians leaving it in the lot after changing into your new clothes.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Herm Witte;1517023 said:


> Just a comment from West Michigan, we average just over 70 inches of snow a season. Most snow contracts are seasonal, first plowable event till the last. I break down the winter season into four payments and our summer maintenance biliing is eight months.


Where are you in Michigan?


----------



## G.Landscape

grandview;1517650 said:


> Anywhere you can put the snow. If we get snow during the shopping season the malls will pay to have snow moved out of every spot in the parking lot. Then in the spring when the snow melts you should see all the clothes from you Canadians leaving it in the lot after changing into your new clothes.


LOL....don't they know how to layer up. Roll thru customs looking like the michelin man


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1518027 said:


> LOL....don't they know how to layer up. Roll thru customs looking like the michelin man


If you've paid attention Bib "michelin man" has lost about 300 lbs in the last couple years... Just saying haha


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1518074 said:


> If you've paid attention Bib "michelin man" has lost about 300 lbs in the last couple years... Just saying haha


what on the subway diet??


----------



## Mr.Markus

Good day to get the salt boxes out.....Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Today was fluid film day here. Everything is slippery


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I have to make the trip to London soon for those boxes as well. Need a few more this year, going to try and cut down on trips to Pickering!

Anyone else need a few?


----------



## G.Landscape

anyone know the best place to get rid of clean fill in Gormley/Stouffville Rd Area? Approx 130 yards.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1518785 said:


> I have to make the trip to London soon for those boxes as well. Need a few more this year, going to try and cut down on trips to Pickering!
> 
> Anyone else need a few?


How much a piece? I get them for 110$


----------



## R.G.PEEL

G.landscape suck it up and pay rhe 400$ at pitway. Being that close to your site you can do it all with one truck in one day and save on the trucking.


----------



## G.Landscape

We are hoping to use Pitway but some of the fill is wet and apparently they don't accept wet fill??


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Not many places do. Depending how wet it is, mix it in a bit and drop dry stuff on top. Worst he can do is say "don't come back". If that happens, go out hwy 9 and just before tottenham you can dump on the north side. They don't like wet either but they're a lot more reasonable than pitway.


----------



## G.Landscape

Yea we are planning to stock pile on site this week and we will send our tri-axel to haul everything out next week so it might dry up a bit


----------



## Mr.Markus

My dilema... I picked up some small gravel pumping stations, lots of back draging. I do quite a few drives, mixed gravel and paved lots. I really wanted an ebling. but the added weight makes my truck illegal with the salter, on/off is not an option due to distance. Ebling is not local either but I can overlook that cause I can be quite handy and the design is simple.Cost at ebling was $6900US+ freight/duty/ tax.
So I settled on a toy, I really don't do big lots anymore, and the price was right,local,and 7 year warranty. I have some tweaking to do on Arctics "easy off" system that involves wrenches and I'm probably gonna cut off their plugs and rewire it through a simple trailer hitch. The control as well is a lot bulkier than it needs to be, a simple 3 way toggle with a deadman switch will suffice.
It does lift the truck which impressed me


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1519204 said:


> . I really wanted an ebling. but the added weight makes my truck illegal with the salter


Nice! Surprised someone beside me cares about weight (on the truck)


----------



## G.Landscape

Mr.Markus;1519204 said:


> My dilema... I picked up some small gravel pumping stations, lots of back draging. I do quite a few drives, mixed gravel and paved lots. I really wanted an ebling. but the added weight makes my truck illegal with the salter, on/off is not an option due to distance. Ebling is not local either but I can overlook that cause I can be quite handy and the design is simple.Cost at ebling was $6900US+ freight/duty/ tax.
> So I settled on a toy, I really don't do big lots anymore, and the price was right,local,and 7 year warranty. I have some tweaking to do on Arctics "easy off" system that involves wrenches and I'm probably gonna cut off their plugs and rewire it through a simple trailer hitch. The control as well is a lot bulkier than it needs to be, a simple 3 way toggle with a deadman switch will suffice.
> It does lift the truck which impressed me


Nice set up, what kind of salter do you run with that? Will it lift high enough to allow the spinner to go under it or is that what the quick connect is for?


----------



## Mr.Markus

G.Landscape;1519208 said:


> Nice set up, what kind of salter do you run with that? Will it lift high enough to allow the spinner to go under it or is that what the quick connect is for?


My western poly will spread over it, The bed on the truck is quite high. The spinner is the height of the tri lights


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1519206 said:


> Nice! Surprised someone beside me cares about weight (on the truck)


The whole setup is 350Lbs
If I stop eating now I can get that back in the salter by the time it snows.


----------



## JD Dave

Looks nice Markus, if you had of bought training wheels you could have got the Ebling.


----------



## Mr.Markus

:laughing:


JD Dave;1519218 said:


> Looks nice Markus, if you had of bought training wheels you could have got the Ebling.


Yeah....I really liked it. Just wasn't a good fit for now.


----------



## Triple L

How much is the plow partner and what does it weigh???

Looks really nice on the truck!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1519246 said:


> How much is the plow partner and what does it weigh???
> 
> Looks really nice on the truck!


$2600. 350lbs.


----------



## Triple L

Right on that sounds like a good price, goodluck with it


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1519247 said:


> $2600. 350lbs.


I've had mine for 4 or 5 years now. not sure how I worked without it!


----------



## DeVries

We bought one a few years ago and don't know why we plowed without it either. For the price point the Artic is a really great deal, good luck with it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

what do people do with old used skid. one of my clients has asked if I can do something with 3 tractor trailer loads of skids.


----------



## DeVries

These guys will take them even pay for them if they are the good hardwood skids.

http://www.niagarapallet.ca/


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1519534 said:


> what do people do with old used skid. one of my clients has asked if I can do something with 3 tractor trailer loads of skids.


GTG bonfire at the new place...


----------



## forbidden

Anywhere from $15 to $25 per pallet on a return here. Nothing like returning a whole pile of pallets and turning them into free sod!

Lost our highest risk seasonal, was not going to renew in the spring anyways. 150 + residents of seniors home out walking around in the snow is not my idea of a low risk property but the contract was there when we bought the business 2 years back. $1700 a month gone. Replaced it with a $2250 per month single commercial property for seasonal and $1700 per month for seasonal and both are much closer to home and established routes. Phone rings again....2-6 high end residentials in a subdivision, 42 by next winter and they want to lock us in. Headed in for new snow cat tomorrow, the bank of wife finally said yes. 3 storms behind us already and still working out some kinks but it is looking like it is going to be a great winter!


----------



## ff1221

forbidden;1519745 said:


> Anywhere from $15 to $25 per pallet on a return here. Nothing like returning a whole pile of pallets and turning them into free sod!
> 
> Lost our highest risk seasonal, was not going to renew in the spring anyways. 150 + residents of seniors home out walking around in the snow is not my idea of a low risk property but the contract was there when we bought the business 2 years back. $1700 a month gone. Replaced it with a $2250 per month single commercial property for seasonal and $1700 per month for seasonal and both are much closer to home and established routes. Phone rings again....2-6 high end residentials in a subdivision, 42 by next winter and they want to lock us in. Headed in for new snow cat tomorrow, the bank of wife finally said yes. 3 storms behind us already and still working out some kinks but it is looking like it is going to be a great winter!


When you say Snow Cat are you talking one of these or one of those?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

maybe he bought my old s300 bobcat limited edition snowcat series . with the tremclad paint job Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

There are alot of good deals at Canadian tire tomorrow and all weekend
Also Home Depot has a few sales in combo packs and the construction radios are $99 for the dewalt or Milwaukee which are both great 
its nothing like the USA but still some good prices


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I have been through the border once on Black Friday, never again!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I needed stuff from TSC today and had to park on the lawn. I have never heard of their Midnite Madness.Lined up for 40 min.:realmad:


----------



## CGM Inc.

Sure Green will receive another cancellation letter shortly! We are in again at a higher price 

Bonfire at my place


----------



## forbidden

I had a bid request actually to haul a snow cat from the east coast to up north of Edmonton for a ice road builder. I can't be away from town that long. 2 days tops so I can make it back if it snows. Anyone out east able to haul to the Ontario - Manitoba border? Piston Bully snow cat, 8' 2" width and about 14 feet long, no tiller on the back. 3000kg area.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

LES looks to be comming alive tomorrow. Plus a potential system for all of us this week.


----------



## schrader

Ah crap 5-10cm for me tomorrow, first snow is always stressful, seems like no mater how much you prepare you still dont feel ready.


----------



## grandview

Is there anyone left in Canada today? Or is everyone down here for black Friday?


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;1519877 said:


> Ah crap 5-10cm for me tomorrow, first snow is always stressful, seems like no mater how much you prepare you still dont feel ready.


I agree,just hope its not the wet,heavy snow.


----------



## Triple L

G - your boss got the old Mitsu for sale at Bryans???


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1519994 said:


> G - your boss got the old Mitsu for sale at Bryans???


Nope, we will never sell those trucks... Best equipment in the fleet. Want another F550?


----------



## G.Landscape

Anyone know the best solution for doing sonotubes basically underwater?


----------



## chachi1984

Pristine PM ltd;1518785 said:


> I have to make the trip to London soon for those boxes as well. Need a few more this year, going to try and cut down on trips to Pickering!
> 
> Anyone else need a few?


hey I think theres a guy on other side of milton that has boxes like thoaw forsale on kijiji for 85 each


----------



## DeVries

Well there goes our Indian summer I guess. Temps are getting closer to the zero mark and snow flurries are in the forecast. It was great while it lasted a few more weeks would be even better but it is what it is.
All equipment is onsite as of today, we had a last minute change as one customer didn't like the look of the tractor on their site so we had to move it down the road. So much for priority service.


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1520005 said:


> Nope, we will never sell those trucks... Best equipment in the fleet. Want another F550?


Really eh! Did you guys ever buy any more cabovers?

Well if the boss man wants another with a elo quip body and western plow there is one for auction... It wasnt mint but ok looking for a mitsu haha


----------



## BC Handyman

G.Landscape;1520006 said:


> Anyone know the best solution for doing sonotubes basically underwater?


how deep? water & hole?


----------



## StratfordPusher

*The Hole*



BC Handyman;1520160 said:


> how deep? water & hole?


I didn't have a clue so I went up stairs and asked my wife the same question... she slapped me.... so I better crew some gum tonight...lol....

On a lighter note..... some nasty winds gusting through in waves of sideways snow.... most melting on contact ... plows are hung and ready to roll....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

BC Handyman;1520160 said:


> how deep? water & hole?


No it's steam and its balls deep steam extraction from Cobourg.

That's how deep.

LOL


----------



## G.Landscape

BC Handyman;1520160 said:


> how deep? water & hole?


Its a 5' deep 12" sono tube for a large gate. Watertable is about 1' below grade. Fills up in like 45 mins.


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1520153 said:


> Really eh! Did you guys ever buy any more cabovers?
> 
> Well if the boss man wants another with a elo quip body and western plow there is one for auction... It wasnt mint but ok looking for a mitsu haha


Yea we got an isuzu, from florida, so clean. I might have to check that truck out.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

they must have made enough money to afford the news paper ad...

Everyone here wants per push and your lucky if you dont have to do the walk. 
Plus its manditory you do the walk in Cobourg within 12 hours of the storm

the fine print is interesting


----------



## Mr.Markus

Your ad is next week....$499.?


----------



## potskie

StratfordPusher;1520199 said:


> On a lighter note..... some nasty winds gusting through in waves of sideways snow.... most melting on contact ... plows are hung and ready to roll....


Same here in waterloo. Nothing but wet asphalt and white lawns. Figure we'll be salting tonight but not much more than that.


----------



## G.Landscape

MIDTOWNPC;1520207 said:


> they must have made enough money to afford the news paper ad...
> 
> Everyone here wants per push and your lucky if you dont have to do the walk.
> Plus its manditory you do the walk in Cobourg within 12 hours of the storm
> 
> the fine print is interesting


Wow, that's low. Where is that from? Area wise? All the fine print and nothing about driveway size....interesting


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1520207 said:


> they must have made enough money to afford the news paper ad...
> 
> Everyone here wants per push and your lucky if you dont have to do the walk.
> Plus its manditory you do the walk in Cobourg within 12 hours of the storm
> 
> the fine print is interesting


saying in nice words we won't plow your driveway! 35$ for salt....are they on crack!


----------



## CGM Inc.

G.Landscape;1520218 said:


> Wow, that's low. Where is that from? Area wise? All the fine print and nothing about driveway size....interesting


says 6000 sq. ft. :laughing:


----------



## G.Landscape

CGM Inc.;1520220 said:


> says 6000 sq. ft. :laughing:


Lol.... Read the fine print...missed the big print, haha


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1520215 said:


> Your ad is next week....$499.?


I lost 20 driveways one year to a guy with a snow blower. I was doing them perpush at $30 and they came with a contract list I bought for commercial accounts. I tried to convert them after a 15 event winter to seasonal at $450 and I couldn't get them This was the year I wanted to buy a toolcat and these were 2 car wide 2 car deep drives. Didnt get one. Everyone wants per push here on driveways or wants to call you when they want the service.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cobourg... population 20 000... where the 401 goes to 2 lanes. 

I think its funny he used a dodge 1500 for the picture. They have a few F250's and a tractor like Chad's


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

anyone have anything to say about the new holland skid steers, the ls190 which I believe is their largest. few years old.


----------



## grandview

Well they are sima members so they know what their doing.


----------



## G.Landscape

Doesn't coburg get a fair amount of snow? Or does it get warmed by the lake? Either way, that's rough. But as a franchise you know they are doing things fairly lagit so they have to be making some money


----------



## StratfordPusher

MIDTOWNPC;1520207 said:


> they must have made enough money to afford the news paper ad...
> 
> Everyone here wants per push and your lucky if you dont have to do the walk.
> Plus its manditory you do the walk in Cobourg within 12 hours of the storm
> 
> the fine print is interesting


6000 square feet drives... for 500.00 a season... no thanks..but the ad did not say shovel walks, so thats likely the extra gravy on top they hope to get. my fee is 900.00 for a standard two deep drive and walk....... but we do average 35 residential pushes a season which is plenty... not sure what Cobourg averages... ?


----------



## StratfordPusher

*EC squalls*

EC just posted snow squalls for Stratford...
, 
Snow squall warning in effect.

TonightFlurries and local snow squalls. Local amount 5 to 10 cm. Local blowing snow. Wind northwest 40 km/h gusting to 60. Low zero. SaturdayFlurries and local snow squalls ending late in the afternoon then cloudy. Local amount 5 to 10 cm. Local blowing snow. Wind northwest 40 km/h gusting to 60 diminishing to 20 late in the afternoon. Temperature steady near plus 1.

Lets see how they do on this forecast....


----------



## ff1221

StratfordPusher;1520240 said:


> 6000 square feet drives... for 500.00 a season... no thanks..but the ad did not say shovel walks, so thats likely the extra gravy on top they hope to get. my fee is 900.00 for a standard two deep drive and walk....... but we do average 35 residential pushes a season which is plenty... not sure what Cobourg averages... ?


Hope to get there someday, struggling to get $450, but no walks at that price and our average is slightly lower than yours. Price is based on what your market will allow, apparently my market doesn't allow $hiit


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

StratfordPusher;1520242 said:


> EC just posted snow squalls for Stratford...
> ,
> Snow squall warning in effect.
> 
> TonightFlurries and local snow squalls. Local amount 5 to 10 cm. Local blowing snow. Wind northwest 40 km/h gusting to 60. Low zero. SaturdayFlurries and local snow squalls ending late in the afternoon then cloudy. Local amount 5 to 10 cm. Local blowing snow. Wind northwest 40 km/h gusting to 60 diminishing to 20 late in the afternoon. Temperature steady near plus 1.
> 
> Lets see how they do on this forecast....


You would love to see it happen. Your ready and there would be so many with their pants down.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

So anyone out on a salt run? Not only do I not have a salter running yet but I got completely blasted for a friends birthday so im crossing my fingers for nothing. Seems like everything is melting on contact. Lets hope it stays that way!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Uxbridge is bad - full salting


----------



## Mr.Markus

QUOTE=Lynden-Jeff;1520274]So anyone out on a salt run? Not only do I not have a salter running yet but I got completely blasted for a friends birthday so im crossing my fingers for nothing. Seems like everything is melting on contact. Lets hope it stays that way![/QUOTE]

That used to happen to me in my younger years.LOL

Full salting here too, Could've slept in though, made it home before the restaurant even opens for breakfast.

I rented a New Holland once, I prefered it over the ancient bob cat they had. Took me a whole morning to do what the backhoe/loader would've done in an hour. Cleaned up my wife's garden by covering it with a shed.....







[


----------



## CGM Inc.

Lynden-Jeff;1520274 said:


> So anyone out on a salt run? Not only do I not have a salter running yet but I got completely blasted for a friends birthday so im crossing my fingers for nothing. Seems like everything is melting on contact. Lets hope it stays that way!


We still have to put 4 salters on the trucks too 
My job for today


----------



## DeVries

Place looks good Markus. Maybe the next time I'm in Hillsburgh to visit my B.I.L I will stop by and say hi.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries;1520301 said:


> Place looks good Markus. Maybe the next time I'm in Hillsburgh to visit my B.I.L I will stop by and say hi.


Who is the BIL?


----------



## ff1221

Dusting on the ground here, I would guess an inch or two inland, gotta get the blower on the tractor today as priority one, one tractor is ready and the truck is good to go aside from the plow partner but the big girl needs her seasonal changeover!


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;1520301 said:


> Place looks good Markus. Maybe the next time I'm in Hillsburgh to visit my B.I.L I will stop by and say hi.


His truck is generally parked at Judy's or the Coffee Time so my guess is that's his office. He says he works all the time but I have my doubts.  Your place does look really good Markus.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

full salt here. My pants where on and nearly pressed. Many others had their pants down Lol. Got 3 emails this am. Everyone really happy


----------



## BC Handyman

Lynden-Jeff;1520274 said:


> So anyone out on a salt run? Not only do I not have a salter running yet but I got completely blasted for a friends birthday so im crossing my fingers for nothing. Seems like everything is melting on contact. Lets hope it stays that way!


Yup, just finished mine, also got to plow a few places in the higher part of townThumbs Up


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Nothing here other than a few flakes. Looks like a full salt tomorow with the c-1 forecasted. EZ start to the 2012-2013 season here in the tropics, as always.


----------



## RAZOR

We got around 15 cm. There is a streamer just west of us and I hope it stays there. First time out and one of the tractors is down.


----------



## schrader

Full push here, still coming down looks like I will be out again tomorrow. What a diff 24 hours makes yesterday I was in a t shirt, today its freezing out.


----------



## CGM Inc.

City salted the road in front of my house this morning, new asphalt and had an accident Friday AM.
Perfect application for Brine but they rather salt....


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;1520400 said:


> Full push here, still coming down looks like I will be out again tomorrow. What a diff 24 hours makes yesterday I was in a t shirt, today its freezing out.


How much snow did you get? Nothing in Meaford, salted one lot.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1520369 said:


> His truck is generally parked at Judy's or the Coffee Time so my guess is that's his office. He says he works all the time but I have my doubts.  Your place does look really good Markus.


Gotta get me fuel... I call it work but you know the better you get at it , the less it seems that way.


----------



## B&E snowplowing

Yup full push for me too, only problem is went to hook up the plow last night and nothing happened when I pushed the up button, just tick tick tick. Ran out and bought new solenoid, installed them and pushed the button, and tick tick tick, nothing happens.

I have power going to the solenoid, then to the white wire, but nothing coming out to the plow motor. However, if I disconnect the ground pigtail then I have power (used a test light) going all the way to the motor when I hit the button.

I have no idea whats wrong, no one is open to look at it so I'M SCREWED.

I have to go now I'm trying to convince the wife and kids to come out and help me shovel my commerical properties, this is gonna be fun.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Nothing in Markham/richmondhill except a cold wind. Pulling the pusher boxes out of the storage unit today with my father. 

The only thing we have left is new gears in the back of one of the duallies on tues. Still drives fine, but lots of noise. After that, bring on the blizzards!


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;1520435 said:


> How much snow did you get? Nothing in Meaford, salted one lot.


only about 5cm not too much but still coming down


----------



## Daner

B&E snowplowing;1520451 said:


> Yup full push for me too, only problem is went to hook up the plow last night and nothing happened when I pushed the up button, just tick tick tick. Ran out and bought new solenoid, installed them and pushed the button, and tick tick tick, nothing happens.
> 
> I have power going to the solenoid, then to the white wire, but nothing coming out to the plow motor. However, if I disconnect the ground pigtail then I have power (used a test light) going all the way to the motor when I hit the button.
> 
> I have no idea whats wrong, no one is open to look at it so I'M SCREWED.
> 
> I have to go now I'm trying to convince the wife and kids to come out and help me shovel my commerical properties, this is gonna be fun.


Check the Ground right at the motor


----------



## cet

The fun continues. My 6500 that plows and salts is down. It shuts off like you turned the key off. This happened 6 weeks ago and I sent it to a guy to get fixed. He says it's all good but has never given me a bill. Took it to get it's saftey and when the guy was finished he couldn't get it started. Said he found a broken wire and it's good to go. This morning load it with salt and head out to plow and it quits before we even get it out of the driveway.
We had 4 trucks plowing 4 schools and when we finished a school that front looked like we never showed up. We have 30cm plus in Keswich and it's still snowing. So happy it's the weekend but I'm running on no sleep and my daughters birthday tonight. 2 beers and I should be passed out ready to go at 1am for round 2.


----------



## Daner

You guys are sure having your fun up north today, Its cold around Rockwood, but just a dusting of snow last night. Cet that almost sounds like the pump is shot, but it could be alot of things. hope you guys get your gear working.
The way that wind came on last night it looks like a good lake efect...we may be having some fun this winter


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

B&E snowplowing;1520451 said:


> Yup full push for me too, only problem is went to hook up the plow last night and nothing happened when I pushed the up button, just tick tick tick. Ran out and bought new solenoid, installed them and pushed the button, and tick tick tick, nothing happens.
> 
> I have power going to the solenoid, then to the white wire, but nothing coming out to the plow motor. However, if I disconnect the ground pigtail then I have power (used a test light) going all the way to the motor when I hit the button.
> 
> I have no idea whats wrong, no one is open to look at it so I'M SCREWED.
> 
> I have to go now I'm trying to convince the wife and kids to come out and help me shovel my commerical properties, this is gonna be fun.


I think the issue lies in the main cables running from the bat to the pump. Make sure all the connections are clean and greased with dioelectric grease. Does the right or left work??


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

After this shot of winter like weather the temps look to be rising back above normal in the middle of Dec.


----------



## cet

I wish someone could figure this out, it is getting old quick. Will only stall at idle or under 5km/hr


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1520487 said:


> The fun continues. My 6500 that plows and salts is down. It shuts off like you turned the key off. This happened 6 weeks ago and I sent it to a guy to get fixed. He says it's all good but has never given me a bill. Took it to get it's saftey and when the guy was finished he couldn't get it started. Said he found a broken wire and it's good to go. This morning load it with salt and head out to plow and it quits before we even get it out of the driveway.
> We had 4 trucks plowing 4 schools and when we finished a school that front looked like we never showed up. We have 30cm plus in Keswich and it's still snowing. So happy it's the weekend but I'm running on no sleep and my daughters birthday tonight. 2 beers and I should be passed out ready to go at 1am for round 2.


We had that too on the 6500 about 2 years ago. Ended up being the fuel pump modul.


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1520509 said:


> We had that too on the 6500 about 2 years ago. Ended up being the fuel pump modul.


Thanks, it is intermittent?


----------



## StratfordPusher

*15cm*



MIDTOWNPC;1520248 said:


> You would love to see it happen. Your ready and there would be so many with their pants down.


EC was right first time out of the box this season, we got our 15cm.....and some a little more closer to Clinton Seaforth areas...

Was almost a full push and salt....

 see what tonight brings....


----------



## B&E snowplowing

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1520500 said:


> I think the issue lies in the main cables running from the bat to the pump. Make sure all the connections are clean and greased with dioelectric grease. Does the right or left work??


Hopefully someone can help me out.

I have replace the positive cable from the battery to the solenoid and from the solenoid to the pump, and replace the negative cable from the battery to the pump.

I have also had a friend pick up a brand new pump in Toronto for me and still it dosen't work.

I have replace the solenoid as well.

I have replace the wiring harness which goes to the switch inside the truck.

I hooked up the new motor, and tried it before I put it on the pump, and I got nothing, the motor will not run.

I checked with a test light and at the solenoid I had power from the battery to the white wire, but nothing from there to the motor.

I unplugged the negative cable at the motor and now the solenoid is operating correctly, and I have power straight to the motor, but no ground hooked up to the motor so still no go.

I am so frustrated, still snowing, and still haven't been to any customers yet.

CAN ANYONE FIGURE THIS OUT AND HELP ME !!

Thanks 
Brian


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Take some quick photos of the pump and wiring. Followed by the harness of the plow and inside the cab. I have wired a few Meyer blades up over the years. Is any of the A B or C valves magnetizing when 12v is applied??


----------



## Mr.Markus

B&E snowplowing;1520529 said:


> Hopefully someone can help me out.
> 
> I have replace the positive cable from the battery to the solenoid and from the solenoid to the pump, and replace the negative cable from the battery to the pump.
> 
> I have also had a friend pick up a brand new pump in Toronto for me and still it dosen't work.
> 
> I have replace the solenoid as well.
> 
> I have replace the wiring harness which goes to the switch inside the truck.
> 
> I hooked up the new motor, and tried it before I put it on the pump, and I got nothing, the motor will not run.
> 
> I checked with a test light and at the solenoid I had power from the battery to the white wire, but nothing from there to the motor.
> 
> I unplugged the negative cable at the motor and now the solenoid is operating correctly, and I have power straight to the motor, but no ground hooked up to the motor so still no go.
> 
> I am so frustrated, still snowing, and still haven't been to any customers yet.
> 
> CAN ANYONE FIGURE THIS OUT AND HELP ME !!
> 
> Thanks
> Brian


Does it have a little lead wire to the fuse box? see if it has wiggled out.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1520521 said:


> Thanks, it is intermittent?


Yup, took about a week of random stalling.
Same symptoms too! Wigly wire first on the module, got fixed and kept dying.


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1520582 said:


> Yup, took about a week of random stalling.
> Same symptoms too! Wigly wire first on the module, got fixed and kept dying.


Thanks Stefan, I will let them know and go from there.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Service*



B&E snowplowing;1520529 said:


> Hopefully someone can help me out.
> 
> I have replace the positive cable from the battery to the solenoid and from the solenoid to the pump, and replace the negative cable from the battery to the pump.
> 
> I have also had a friend pick up a brand new pump in Toronto for me and still it dosen't work.
> 
> I have replace the solenoid as well.
> 
> I have replace the wiring harness which goes to the switch inside the truck.
> 
> I hooked up the new motor, and tried it before I put it on the pump, and I got nothing, the motor will not run.
> 
> I checked with a test light and at the solenoid I had power from the battery to the white wire, but nothing from there to the motor.
> 
> I unplugged the negative cable at the motor and now the solenoid is operating correctly, and I have power straight to the motor, but no ground hooked up to the motor so still no go.
> 
> I am so frustrated, still snowing, and still haven't been to any customers yet.
> 
> CAN ANYONE FIGURE THIS OUT AND HELP ME !!
> 
> Thanks
> Brian


Sorry to hear about your issues, hate the first time out every winter, same old storey, small problems that never show up before you need to drop the blade the first time.....

I am surprised that you don't have after hours or emergency plow service guys in a city the size of Barrie... I don't know what I would do without Mark at Nes-Tech in Stratford as he has saved my ass many a night and weekend over the past ten years. Such as last night at 7pm when I couldn't get two of my Boss plows and an Ebling to fire up....... 10 minutes under the dash on truck one and it was good to go, truck two needed a new power plug and Mark had that running and dropped back off at my shop hour later..... sure takes the fear and stress out of break downs..

Goodluck and I hope you get it sorted out quick....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Brian, this does not help you fix your truck, but if you need some help, call me. I've been there, and had others help me. I can head up with a blade and you'll at least have your work done.
647 225 9170


----------



## cet

One of my springs snaped on my Boss VXT, Am I good to still use it, it has the smartlock cylinders.


----------



## schrader

I remember those days, ya you can still use it, the spring just help pull the wing back.


----------



## cet

Thanks Cory. I should open a Boss dealship in this town, there are none. The one guy I told he should carry them they are great plows wasn't impressed. They are a rare site anywhere around here.

LOL that plow is on your old truck. The guy that drove the truck last night asked me if I wanted to sell it. :laughing:


----------



## schrader

Ya still kick my self for selling it, sounds like you got alot more than us, we only have 5cm but real windy.


----------



## cet

Newmarket's not bad but Keswick is over 30cm. It snowed all day there. At one point it was dropping over 1"/hour. Something you're used to but that's a lot for us.


----------



## Alpha Property

how have the ground temps been holding for you guys? they are saying that we could get 2-4 through the day tomorrow but at plus 2, its hovering at 0 out here rite now. I'm suppose to go to a meeting about an hour away about a telus franchise (my wife to be manages a multi carrier store in Niagara Falls). I really want to go, but on the same hand I'l be sick all day not being here looking out the window. 
Also I picked up my vxt wings from Nestech yesterday. I have all the upper brackets on but not any of the lower ones, it got too dark to do the rest in the drive way.


----------



## adamhumberview

CGM Inc.;1520509 said:


> We had that too on the 6500 about 2 years ago. Ended up being the fuel pump modul.


agreed.. if its a cat motor, its definetly a fuel pump module.. there are 2 I believe on the pump.. roughly about $275 each.


----------



## cet

It was +1 most of the day here and a lot melted. As soon as it went to -1 it's a skating rink from all the melting snow even with warmer ground temps.


----------



## cet

adamhumberview;1520690 said:


> agreed.. if its a cat motor, its definetly a fuel pump module.. there are 2 I believe on the pump.. roughly about $275 each.


Can these be tested or just change them both?


----------



## B&E snowplowing

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU

To everyone who has offered to help and have given me some advice and what to try to fix the problem.

I to am surprised that we don't have anyone in the city that is open or available to help after hours.

I found a company in Schomberg called Allstone Equipment. I called them just before I gave up, and the guy there (Mark) told be to go to his shop and he would meet me there to look at the truck and plow.

Took 45 minutes to get there, but it was well worth it. Mark looked at the truck tested the battery, only to find out the battery load test failed, we put a new battery in, and all is good once again. Charged me $250.00 which I think is is good for after hour service, inspection and repair.

Many thanks to everyone.
Brian


----------



## musclecarboy

Keep the snow away until after Christmas! Too much construction work still on the go. Sure doesn't look like I'll get it all done.


----------



## CGM Inc.

B&E snowplowing;1520810 said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU
> 
> To everyone who has offered to help and have given me some advice and what to try to fix the problem.
> 
> I to am surprised that we don't have anyone in the city that is open or available to help after hours.
> 
> I found a company in Schomberg called Allstone Equipment. I called them just before I gave up, and the guy there (Mark) told be to go to his shop and he would meet me there to look at the truck and plow.
> 
> Took 45 minutes to get there, but it was well worth it. Mark looked at the truck tested the battery, only to find out the battery load test failed, we put a new battery in, and all is good once again. Charged me $250.00 which I think is is good for after hour service, inspection and repair.
> 
> Many thanks to everyone.
> Brian


WOW! That was easy!
I bought a new gear box from them couple weeks ago since they are a Monroe dealer too.
Over the phone fast and easy, sounds like they know what they are doing Thumbs Up


----------



## RAZOR

B&E snowplowing;1520810 said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU
> 
> To everyone who has offered to help and have given me some advice and what to try to fix the problem.
> 
> I to am surprised that we don't have anyone in the city that is open or available to help after hours.
> 
> I found a company in Schomberg called Allstone Equipment. I called them just before I gave up, and the guy there (Mark) told be to go to his shop and he would meet me there to look at the truck and plow.
> 
> Took 45 minutes to get there, but it was well worth it. Mark looked at the truck tested the battery, only to find out the battery load test failed, we put a new battery in, and all is good once again. Charged me $250.00 which I think is is good for after hour service, inspection and repair.
> 
> Many thanks to everyone.
> Brian


Brian

There is a guy in town that is on call 24 hours. He has saved me a few times when I had problems in the middle of night. Give me a call and I'll give you his info.


----------



## schrader

B&E snowplowing;1520810 said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU
> 
> To everyone who has offered to help and have given me some advice and what to try to fix the problem.
> 
> I to am surprised that we don't have anyone in the city that is open or available to help after hours.
> 
> I found a company in Schomberg called Allstone Equipment. I called them just before I gave up, and the guy there (Mark) told be to go to his shop and he would meet me there to look at the truck and plow.
> 
> Took 45 minutes to get there, but it was well worth it. Mark looked at the truck tested the battery, only to find out the battery load test failed, we put a new battery in, and all is good once again. Charged me $250.00 which I think is is good for after hour service, inspection and repair.
> 
> Many thanks to everyone.
> Brian


Brian Brycam has a 24 hour cell service, I believe he charges a $100 for a call wich isnt bad.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*you rock*



R.G.PEEL;1520609 said:


> Brian, this does not help you fix your truck, but if you need some help, call me. I've been there, and had others help me. I can head up with a blade and you'll at least have your work done.
> 647 225 9170


You Rock RG.... not many guys around my parts other then myself and a small handful of local plowers would make that kind of offer.

Hats off to you....tymusic


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Added to the fleet*

My newest add to my flock of GM's... 2003 GMC Duramax with a BK Oakville tune package....

Plows awesome  love the extra HP.....


----------



## JD Dave

Nice truck.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Thanks*



JD Dave;1521028 said:


> Nice truck.


Little 80 year ole man sold it to me.... 250.000 hwy k's, wintered in Florida and as clean as a whip....never pulled a trailer before... was a great buy


----------



## Triple L

Real nice truck! Just not sure if never towing a trailer is a good or bad thing for a duramax...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Anyone watching cp24 a few minutes ago? A reporter was standing on a street corner talking on camera, when a beck taxi and a honda smashed hard! 

She proceeded to tell the audience what had happened, the makes and models of the cars involved, gave her impression of the accident, basically talked about it for 3 minutes. Then she said "we better send this back to the news room so we can go see if they're ok" lol.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That is a very good looking setup.


----------



## A Man

Hey Guys, was nice to see some snow yesterday and test out some of our new gear. Wondering if anyone knows how to alter the way V-box spreaders unload. We have 3 and all of them unload the material from front to back. Its good in a way because it keeps more weight over the drive tires longer but on a couple of the trucks we'd like to keep more weight forward for better steering ability. All the spreaders have inverted V's. Thanks


----------



## R.G.PEEL

You would have to switch to a forward dump/side spinner application. A v box with a belt or auger will always unload front first.


----------



## B&E snowplowing

Well 9 hours later, and everything is done, cleaned up and salted.

Thanks again for the help and the offers, a special thanks to Grant for his offer.

Pay it forward.... should anyone find themselves in a spot that I went through and need equipment fast, contact me I will gladly go where you need me. 705 305 2474

Grant, YES I was watching CP24 when the accident occurred. Why did it occur, because the driver was trying to figure out what was happening on the corner with the TV crew, and blew through the red light.

Have a great day everyone.

Brian


----------



## musclecarboy

StratfordPusher;1521031 said:


> Little 80 year ole man sold it to me.... 250.000 hwy k's, wintered in Florida and as clean as a whip....never pulled a trailer before... was a great buy


I bought my white GMC from someone just like that!


----------



## CGM Inc.

A Man;1521047 said:


> Hey Guys, was nice to see some snow yesterday and test out some of our new gear. Wondering if anyone knows how to alter the way V-box spreaders unload. We have 3 and all of them unload the material from front to back. Its good in a way because it keeps more weight over the drive tires longer but on a couple of the trucks we'd like to keep more weight forward for better steering ability. All the spreaders have inverted V's. Thanks


Cover the track somehow similar to the baffles on a salt dogg?
I would assume you need a vibrator to get all material out too.

Most likel won't work to well, I extended a spreader but didn't lengthen the track.
Material get's stuck all the time.


----------



## DKG

A Man;1521047 said:


> Hey Guys, was nice to see some snow yesterday and test out some of our new gear. Wondering if anyone knows how to alter the way V-box spreaders unload. We have 3 and all of them unload the material from front to back. Its good in a way because it keeps more weight over the drive tires longer but on a couple of the trucks we'd like to keep more weight forward for better steering ability. All the spreaders have inverted V's. Thanks


Adam, it will be hard to do with the salter in the back of the truck, but in the early 90's when we salted with trailers, we had a slide installed in the front to hold about 3/4 ton. Then when the rest emptied, we pulled it out and spread the salt saved at the front.


----------



## Mr.Markus

You could build a baffle slanted to the front of the spreader, the auger/conveyor would take a while to prime up to the spinner and you might lose some carrying capacity depending on the angle needed to get it feed. Vibrator would be a must....



musclecarboy;1521066 said:


> I bought my white GMC from someone just like that!


This made me laugh....


----------



## potskie

Anyone else in the K-W area notice the tow plows behind the Carillion trucks last night?


I had never seen one in person until last night while shooting east on the conestoga parkway. Got stuck behind three of them. For once I didn't mind doing 40 on hwy 8 as I was enjoying checking those out. Thought wow they replaced 3 drivers with those. Aren't they smart.

Then this morning going the other way I was stuck behind two Carillion trucks salting dry pavement and thought well there goes the $ they saved on those drivers :laughing:


One thing I did notice missing last night were the two ramp trucks. I miss the S&E ballet already with one truck breaking off for ramps then another filling the gap and so on I hope Carillion get that going.


----------



## adamhumberview

cet;1520718 said:


> Can these be tested or just change them both?


i braught my truck down to humberview trucks on dundas and kipling.. plugged it in..bam bam.. changed in minutes.


----------



## A Man

DKG;1521075 said:


> Adam, it will be hard to do with the salter in the back of the truck, but in the early 90's when we salted with trailers, we had a slide installed in the front to hold about 3/4 ton. Then when the rest emptied, we pulled it out and spread the salt saved at the front.


That's a good idea. It would be a bit of work. Have to decide how important it is to have that extra weight at the front before I start to rework a brand new stainless spreader. The extra weight up front sure would be nice on those really icy days.


----------



## Triple L

Buy an 84" cab to axle truck would have solved all you problems


----------



## Landcare - Mont

A Man;1521047 said:


> Hey Guys, was nice to see some snow yesterday and test out some of our new gear. Wondering if anyone knows how to alter the way V-box spreaders unload. We have 3 and all of them unload the material from front to back. Its good in a way because it keeps more weight over the drive tires longer but on a couple of the trucks we'd like to keep more weight forward for better steering ability. All the spreaders have inverted V's. Thanks


I don't think it's financially viable to try and convert an existing box. You could look into a new 4-seasons type box with a side dump and front spinner. Might be a lot cheaper to go with snow tires on the front.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Or hang JD style weights on the front. Wouldn't take much to balance it back out.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1521157 said:


> Or hang JD style weights on the front. Wouldn't take much to balance it back out.


JD style weights or just JD himself... Might need more then 4 ton of salt on the back to balance that back out LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Oh snap!!!


----------



## Triple L

hahaha its all just fun and games


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L just woke the dragon.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1521195 said:


> Triple L just woke the dragon.


He'll regret it later but for now I'll let him have his laugh. He owes me a few.


----------



## JD Dave

Landcare - Mont;1521156 said:


> I don't think it's financially viable to try and convert an existing box. You could look into a new 4-seasons type box with a side dump and front spinner. Might be a lot cheaper to go with snow tires on the front.


It's a hook and lift truck.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1521221 said:


> He'll regret it later but for now I'll let him have his laugh. He owes me a few.


Only a month left of "full feed" isn't it? Lol


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1521228 said:


> Only a month left of "full feed" isn't it? Lol


Your digging a pretty big hole aren't you? LOL


----------



## DKG

A Man;1521139 said:


> That's a good idea. It would be a bit of work. Have to decide how important it is to have that extra weight at the front before I start to rework a brand new stainless spreader. The extra weight up front sure would be nice on those really icy days.


The slide we had was on a trailer mounted spreader so we had lots of room in front of it. How much room do you have Adam?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1521250 said:


> Your digging a pretty big hole aren't you? LOL


He must have got some last night.

Rest that is. Lol


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1521250 said:


> Your digging a pretty big hole aren't you? LOL


LOL you can say it but u can't take it??? I just figured out why your being nice to me, I'm holding your stack caps hostage LOL


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Tractor clean ups*

A few pics for those tractor plowers out there that are still waiting for snow.......


----------



## Belleaire Care

*First snow event of the season*

Yesterday we had our first snow fall of the season in Barrie. Squall line came off Georgian Bay starting around 2am and just kept coming. Total amount.... 10 - 15 cms. Wet and heavy due to mild -1 temps. Really localized tho.... heard that Angus only got a dusting and Cookstown got no snow at all.
More coming tonight...


----------



## DeVries

StratfordPusher;1521349 said:


> A few pics for those tractor plowers out there that are still waiting for snow.......


Wow you've had that much already?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

My roomate told me today that she made a great winter-driving decision. She went to Barrie in the first snowstorm of the year, in her brand new car. Had her first accident with it. Luckily it was just a gentle lovetap and there is actually no damage whatsoever to either car. She slid into a jeep with a spare tire on the back door at a stoplight. Looks like I get to buy a new set of skinny tires and rims this week.

For those of you who do parking lot cleanups, you'll like this. I was in a grocery store parking lot tonight (same one where the tractor got loose at the walmart last year), and saw the biggest jackazz ever. This guy in a beat up old ford windstar was cleaning his dash and windows with papertowels and windex, and throwing the paper towels and any other garbage he came across, out of his open door. I asked my wife to hand me the plastic bag she keeps in her car for garbage. I took it and walked over to the guy, tapped him on the shoulder and said, "Here bud, this works a little better". He lost his mind on me for reaching into his car! Yelled at me to mind my own business, that what he was doing doesn't bother me and I should just worry about myself. I asked him why he thought someone else should pick up his garbage and he just kept yelling that I shouldn't reach into strangers cars. He totally missed the point, but at least I said something. Several people walked right by, turning to look at what he was doing, but not saying anything.

Salt truck gets a new rear end Tues. Then bring on the snow!


----------



## potskie

DeVries;1521477 said:


> Wow you've had that much already?


Heavy band of lake effect friday night. Started dumping on waterloo getting us upto about 5cm before shifting south and crapping on Startford area. :laughing:

Had our plow in waterloo going. Rest of K-W was salt only aside from a drift or 2 I snagged with my truck on the way through.


----------



## Grassman09

Is there any shops in Brampton or Miss who does these tarps?


----------



## StratfordPusher

*yupe*



DeVries;1521477 said:


> Wow you've had that much already?


Yupe, 15cm... was more like 20 but the asphalt melt factor took care of the rest.....


----------



## CGM Inc.

Some of that white stuff on the ground!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

No white stuff here, but there is the slippery invisible stuff. Spreading a bit of salt now.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1521558 said:


> Is there any shops in Brampton or Miss who does these tarps?


Custom covers by Robert in brampton


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1521530 said:


> My roomate told me today that she made a great winter-driving decision. She went to Barrie in the first snowstorm of the year, in her brand new car. Had her first accident with it. Luckily it was just a gentle lovetap and there is actually no damage whatsoever to either car. She slid into a jeep with a spare tire on the back door at a stoplight. Looks like I get to buy a new set of skinny tires and rims this week.
> 
> For those of you who do parking lot cleanups, you'll like this. I was in a grocery store parking lot tonight (same one where the tractor got loose at the walmart last year), and saw the biggest jackazz ever. This guy in a beat up old ford windstar was cleaning his dash and windows with papertowels and windex, and throwing the paper towels and any other garbage he came across, out of his open door. I asked my wife to hand me the plastic bag she keeps in her car for garbage. I took it and walked over to the guy, tapped him on the shoulder and said, "Here bud, this works a little better". He lost his mind on me for reaching into his car! Yelled at me to mind my own business, that what he was doing doesn't bother me and I should just worry about myself. I asked him why he thought someone else should pick up his garbage and he just kept yelling that I shouldn't reach into strangers cars. He totally missed the point, but at least I said something. Several people walked right by, turning to look at what he was doing, but not saying anything.
> 
> Salt truck gets a new rear end Tues. Then bring on the snow!


The exact same thing has happened to me a few times now. The problem is I know the guy doing it but I wont name any names.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1521674 said:


> The exact same thing has happened to me a few times now. The problem is I know the guy doing it but I wont name any names.


He's not from Erin...I would pick it up,set it on fire and throw it in his backseat, then pee on it to put it out as a favor. 
Does the guy you know own a ford now too...


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1521222 said:


> It's a hook and lift truck.


Since Adam hasn't said anything yet.... No the dodge is not a hooklift truck, the salter is mounted on the frame on a 60" cab to axle for what its worth...


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Salt dome*

Anybody know a good supplier of Salt Dome fabric covered in southern Ontario?


----------



## G.Landscape

StratfordPusher;1521761 said:


> Anybody know a good supplier of Salt Dome fabric covered in southern Ontario?


We use Cambridge Canvas for all of our Tarps.


----------



## DeVries

http://xlshelter.com/index.html

We have one of their shelters for 7 years with no problems, good guys to deal with.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1521679 said:


> He's not from Erin...I would pick it up,set it on fire and throw it in his backseat, then pee on it to put it out as a favor.
> Does the guy you know own a ford now too...


Can't say. Lol. But apparently he's reformed now so you don't have to worry. My bad on the hook lift. I thought Adam we talking about his single axle.


----------



## Mr.Markus

You call it reformed.....the rest of us call it " whhiiipppppshhhh!!!"


----------



## Alpha Property

Hey guys, a farmer friend of mine is getting subed by annother contractor to put a tractor on site for the winter now to plow snow with, in the past they have just used large box scrapers on the back. Anyone know where he can fine one already geared up with a 3point hitch?


----------



## grandview

JD's garage?


----------



## Alpha Property

Lol yes that would be the easy place to look


----------



## DeVries

Horst makes them or any welding shop can fab one up. About 3 grand for a decent one fabed and painted, there's a guy we use in Stoney creek.


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1521784 said:


> We use Cambridge Canvas for all of our Tarps.


Hey me too!


----------



## GMC Driver

New ones:

http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-cars-ve...t-Snow-Removal-Box-Scraper-W0QQAdIdZ426841149


----------



## Alpha Property

thanks, we ll give them a call when normal people wake up lol


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Horst*



DeVries;1522392 said:


> Horst makes them or any welding shop can fab one up. About 3 grand for a decent one fabed and painted, there's a guy we use in Stoney creek.


Horst I own 2 of them, would not be without them.. check my pics to see them..


----------



## ff1221

I'm with Stratford on this one, I bought one after seeing his and the great thing about the Horst is it's a pin in 3 point hitch with a loader quick attach on the back side (whichever configuration you require) so you get twice the bang for the buck, can be used front or back and is more salable should they ever not need it.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1521811 said:


> http://xlshelter.com/index.html
> 
> We have one of their shelters for 7 years with no problems, good guys to deal with.


Asked them for a price on a 20' container......4000$ delivered! :laughing:


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Bingo*



ff1221;1522641 said:


> I'm with Stratford on this one, I bought one after seeing his and the great thing about the Horst is it's a pin in 3 point hitch with a loader quick attach on the back side (whichever configuration you require) so you get twice the bang for the buck, can be used front or back and is more salable should they ever not need it.


Thanks, I worked with Horst to develop it and paid for the extra design engineering at the time... Mine are going on their 5th season now without no real issues and very little wear. And as you pointed out it is like having a spare pusher with you at all times.... this comes in handy if your tractor goes down and you rent one to get through, not many rental units have valving for loader mounted hyd blades.... my blades have saved the day more then once since buying them...

They are also much bigger and heavier then most box blades I have seen, this is important as most 3pt set-ups don't have any down pressure so the weight of the blade really helps keep it in contact with the surface and makes a great scraper unit to boot....

Horst would be my choice if I was buying another .....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Still have a few things to work on but its comming along. Salt Dogg on the back of the bobcat. I must say the coolest tool I have used so far is an electro magnetic hand held carbide drill press. Put a hole thru the bobcat steel like butter.

needs to be leveled out a bit more but I need the exhaust changed and it was booked for today.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm runnning outta things to tweak, I was botherd by the little back blade pump & cylinder getting so much salt on it. So a trip and 15 min at Wellington canvas and voila.
I really need something to do.


----------



## G.Landscape

MIDTOWNPC;1522817 said:


> Still have a few things to work on but its comming along. Salt Dogg on the back of the bobcat. I must say the coolest tool I have used so far is an electro magnetic hand held carbide drill press. Put a hole thru the bobcat steel like butter.
> 
> needs to be leveled out a bit more but I need the exhaust changed and it was booked for today.


Looks good, but you would be a lot more efficient plowing with a Blade or Box rather then the pallet forks. :laughing:


----------



## schrader

Nice little streamer dropped 2-3" on us right a 7:00 this morning quick little rush plow and call it a day. Looks like some warm air on the way.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1522817 said:


> Still have a few things to work on but its comming along. Salt Dogg on the back of the bobcat. I must say the coolest tool I have used so far is an electro magnetic hand held carbide drill press. Put a hole thru the bobcat steel like butter.
> 
> needs to be leveled out a bit more but I need the exhaust changed and it was booked for today.


got a strap-on


----------



## mrmagnum

Anyone up near Penatang / LaFontaine? I heard they are really getting snow on.


----------



## G.Landscape

Wow, I thought Chad was a little on his high horse but this is a great comparison between the Rigid Industries and the Hella Lights.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1522963 said:


> got a strap-on


actually there is a hitch under the bobcat but
Nice one


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Nice*



G.Landscape;1522991 said:


> Wow, I thought Chad was a little on his high horse but this is a great comparison between the Rigid Industries and the Hella Lights.


Great vid... and wow... so where can I get a couple of sets.... ?


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Nice*



Mr.Markus;1522871 said:


> I'm runnning outta things to tweak, I was botherd by the little back blade pump & cylinder getting so much salt on it. So a trip and 15 min at Wellington canvas and voila.
> I really need something to do.


Nice add....I am assuming your the only operator? as I would be worried about employee backing into something with it with the weight of the truck and sander etc.... as I witnessed last winter when a local power here with a 3/4 ton folded his brand new Artic badly when it backed into a parking block... I never saw it back on his truck so I am assuming it was a right off....


----------



## Mr.Markus

StratfordPusher;1523068 said:


> Nice add....I am assuming your the only operator? as I would be worried about employee backing into something with it with the weight of the truck and sander etc.... as I witnessed last winter when a local power here with a 3/4 ton folded his brand new Artic badly when it backed into a parking block... I never saw it back on his truck so I am assuming it was a right off....


I am, and I know... it's light. Just need a harmonica and you guys can hire me as a one man band for GTG's lol.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Speaking of which, who's hosting christmas?


----------



## cet

Christmas is for kids.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

And a socially acceptable excuse to quit work at noon and drink every friday in december!


----------



## cet

That would mean I would have to go to work in order to quit at noon. I thought in the winter we only had to work when it snowed.

We have 3 full plows and 4 saltings at one of our sites already.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I hope to one day be so lucky. Still carrying topsoil now. I think my grading looks better in the dark!!


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1523046 said:


> Great vid... and wow... so where can I get a couple of sets.... ?


Even I can't justify a couple of sets... They're great.... Until you see the price... I'm lucky enough to get year round use out of myn tho so they are pretty good


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Price*



Triple L;1523169 said:


> Even I can't justify a couple of sets... They're great.... Until you see the price... I'm lucky enough to get year round use out of myn tho so they are pretty good


And the price would be ???? inquiring minds need to know....


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1523187 said:


> And the price would be ???? inquiring minds need to know....


About $350 a set, maybe a few bucks less...


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1523163 said:


> I hope to one day be so lucky. Still carrying topsoil now. I think my grading looks better in the dark!!


I'm sure it does look better. You know what they say, Beauty is only a light switch away.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1523082 said:


> I am, and I know... it's light. Just need a harmonica and you guys can hire me as a one man band for GTG's lol.


Mine's got a twist or two in it, you'd be surprised how hard a snowbank can be in the dark!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1523358 said:


> I'm sure it does look better. You know what they say, Beauty is only a light switch away.


I've never heard that before and boy did I laugh


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm done witth any landscape projects for this yer, only excavation. Some of the landscapers who hire us are still trying to keep at it. I'm digging a driveway and front entrance tomorrow in etobicoke for one guy, and starting some armour stone for a raised patio for another company Monday. I think that's nuts! This late in the season if you get caught with winter when you have something all torn apart you go crazy trying to get it all done properly without losing a fortune.

I got caught one time working on a very wet site pouring 11 000 sq ft of heated concrete slab and grade beams. It got like minus 15 cold while we were working on it and we had to get ground heaters, thermal tarps, straw, etc... By the time we packed everything up to start work there was only a few hrs each day before putting it all back in place for the night. Luckily it was a very nice client and he paid a lot of the additional costs we incurred. I swore I'd never let that happen again. I have a lot priced for this winter, but its all buryint utilities. Anything on or above the surface at this point gets priced very high to allow for that Bs.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1523432 said:


> I'm done witth any landscape projects for this yer, only excavation. Some of the landscapers who hire us are still trying to keep at it. I'm digging a driveway and front entrance tomorrow in etobicoke for one guy, and starting some armour stone for a raised patio for another company Monday. I think that's nuts! This late in the season if you get caught with winter when you have something all torn apart you go crazy trying to get it all done properly without losing a fortune.
> 
> I got caught one time working on a very wet site pouring 11 000 sq ft of heated concrete slab and grade beams. It got like minus 15 cold while we were working on it and we had to get ground heaters, thermal tarps, straw, etc... By the time we packed everything up to start work there was only a few hrs each day before putting it all back in place for the night. Luckily it was a very nice client and he paid a lot of the additional costs we incurred. I swore I'd never let that happen again. I have a lot priced for this winter, but its all buryint utilities. Anything on or above the surface at this point gets priced very high to allow for that Bs.


Hurry up with the armor stone so I can get the patio in! +10 this weekend will sure help. I'm getting my hockey rink all set up in my backyard, still haven't decided what size. I'm thinking 96'x48' since that's an even 6x12 sheets of ply. Anyone know where to source 6mil poly 50'x100'? Apparently if you get regular poly and don't get vapor barrier then it's considerably cheaper since vapor barrier is certified by various construction building code standards.


----------



## GMC Driver

I hear ya Grant - glad that we finished the last two houses of grading & sod yesterday. Just got some trees and gardens to plant, tie up a few loose ends. Then I think we're all snow until April.

Could always approach things this way - started months ago, never finished:

http://toronto.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=815100&playlistId=1.1056269&binId=1.813087


----------



## goel

*New Holland Backhoe*

Anyone own or run a New Holland Backhoe?

I am considering purchasing a used one, maybe new. Considering I live rural, the dealer is about 3 kms from my place, so for service and parts it is handy.

Mainly a snow machine, but will obviously get some summer work.


----------



## CGM Inc.

This is Milton today.....nothing in Mississauga!


----------



## Mr.Markus

It was the same here today but the pavement is still holding some residual from the weekend so no work for me.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1523571 said:


> Hurry up with the armor stone so I can get the patio in! +10 this weekend will sure help. I'm getting my hockey rink all set up in my backyard, still haven't decided what size. I'm thinking 96'x48' since that's an even 6x12 sheets of ply. Anyone know where to source 6mil poly 50'x100'? Apparently if you get regular poly and don't get vapor barrier then it's considerably cheaper since vapor barrier is certified by various construction building code standards.


Unless you can get plywood 8x8 I'm sure you need twice that much plywood. 

I hope someone else works out your landscaping quote's. 

Just teasing you!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Tom's hosting the NHL benefit I hear....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

And you better have a lot of landscape jobs lined up to buy 5 grand worth of plywood! Boards and plastic. Plus have fun getting 4600 sq ft of ground level enough for ice without bringing in gravel. Find a pond.


----------



## cet

I will say you have a great backyard though.

I've been out of school for more years then I care to remember, maybe it's this new math I can't grasp.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Pythagorus was working on a theory when you were in school cet!


----------



## Mr.Markus

LOL When I was younger we built one at a friends rural property. It wasn't level. It was a 18" deep at on side and 4 inches at the other. We built a dam out of 6X6. Got it filled up and an hour later I was saying goodbye in the front drive when we heard a giant crack. It let loose and flooded down the hill like a sunami into the river below. Good times. He still won't laugh about it.


----------



## cet

I think he was in the front row of my math class.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Well Markus you touch on a good point, Tom is on city water, an 8" slab of ice would be around 100 000L. Wonder how much that would cost when the water bill showed up?

Waiting for the "shaddup!" Txt when he realizes we're poking more holes in his plan than a sheet of super six can cover!


----------



## snowplowchick

Just charge admission, and get your lawyer to draft an ironclad waiver that completely indemnifies you from any mishap. Lawyer fees, box of duplicate forms. It's adding up now! $$$


----------



## DeVries

CGM Inc.;1523922 said:


> This is Milton today.....nothing in Mississauga!


Lucky you, you're gonna move to a place where it always snows and your sites will be clear. Nothing like living in a stressfull spot. Hope you have someone living close to your sites so you don't have to do much driving doing site checks.
I speak from experiance where I am it snows and most of my sites are along the lake where it will still be black and wet.


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1524011 said:


> Well Markus you touch on a good point, Tom is on city water, an 8" slab of ice would be around 1000 000L. Wonder how much that would cost when the water bill showed up?
> 
> Waiting for the "shaddup!" Txt when he realizes we're poking more holes in his plan than a sheet of super six can cover!


He was on a well and we sped the process up with a friends dads vaccum truck from the river wence it came. Would've been awesome on a subdivision lot.


----------



## cet

I had to google that, actually 87,000 litres, I was quite surprised. Not counting for expansion once it freeze's.


----------



## cet

snowplowchick;1524014 said:


> Just charge admission, and get your lawyer to draft an ironclad waiver that completely indemnifies you from any mishap. Lawyer fees, box of duplicate forms. It's adding up now! $$$


Look who's back, winter must be around the corner.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol I remember making them on the lake when I was in high school. On one hand we had massive rinks, but on the other, it was a pita to keep clean and flooded. Especially as I can't skate well.

Since we"ve turned this into a business for tom now, we should build it right. For around 90k, I'll build it out of concrete with glycol cooling. Hope it sells out every night!


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1524024 said:


> Lol I remember making them on the lake when I was in high school. On one hand we had massive rinks, but on the other, it was a pita to keep clean and flooded. Especially as I can't skate well.
> 
> Since we"ve turned this into a business for tom now, we should build it right. For around 90k, I'll build it out of concrete with glycol cooling. Hope it sells out every night!


My neighbour fixes zamboni's. I'll get one made for the front mount and we can sell regular maintenance serviceThumbs Up


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

This makes me smile.


----------



## G.Landscape

R.G.PEEL;1524011 said:


> Well Markus you touch on a good point, Tom is on city water, an 8" slab of ice would be around 100 000L. Wonder how much that would cost when the water bill showed up?
> 
> Waiting for the "shaddup!" Txt when he realizes we're poking more holes in his plan than a sheet of super six can cover!


Don't you know....water expands when it freezes.....it will be like $20 in water.....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Maintaining rinks is $$$$ the Nhl is right to be greedy!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

When it gets snowed on, we can put the snow removal out to tender on here. At least we know that would be cheap.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1524032 said:


> This makes me smile.


You seem to have a smile most days.

Can't have any slip and falls yet!


----------



## cet

G.Landscape;1524033 said:


> Don't you know....water expands when it freezes.....it will be like $20 in water.....


Other things shrivel up and hide.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1524024 said:


> Lol I remember making them on the lake when I was in high school. !


So like 2 winters ago.


cet;1524044 said:


> Other things shrivel up and hide.


Thanks for the visual.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1523986 said:


> Unless you can get plywood 8x8 I'm sure you need twice that much plywood.
> 
> I hope someone else works out your landscaping quote's.
> 
> Just teasing you!!


Haha no I meant the boards.... Short sides are 6 sheets long, long sides are 12 sheets long. The floor will be poly on grass then fill er up with aqua


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Well now its not as fun to rip on you. Thanks a lot! Still easier to find a pond. They're always level.


----------



## musclecarboy

I just went and read all the chirps and I can explain. I have a buddy that works at Home Depot, the land lord pays the water bill and the yard is getting leveled for free from the guy dumping . The property is 98'x290' so I was thinking of making it bigger too


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1524064 said:


> Well now its not as fun to rip on you. Thanks a lot! Still easier to find a pond. They're always level.


Come dig one, less grass to cut


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I start tomorrow. Who do I bill? You or landlord?


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1524068 said:


> I just went and read all the chirps and I can explain. I have a buddy that works at Home Depot, the land lord pays the water bill and the yard is getting leveled for free from the guy dumping . The property is 98'x290' so I was thinking of making it bigger too


I think my tenant thinks along the same line. I had to text him this week to close the front door or pay the heating bill.

Tom I'm sure 2x6's will be high enough for you.

JD Dave wants to know if you can make it a little smaller, he's not sure he can make it from one end to the other. :laughing:


----------



## snowplowchick

cet;1524023 said:


> Look who's back, winter must be around the corner.


Thanks for noticing. 

CGM, is that a picture of your new bedroom? Looks well ventiliated.


----------



## Mr.Markus

snowplowchick;1524101 said:


> Thanks for noticing.
> 
> CGM, is that a picture of your new bedroom? Looks well ventiliated.


Oh I had a good kitchen joke there but I didn't have the guts.


----------



## snowplowchick

Mr.Markus;1524109 said:


> Oh I had a good kitchen joke there but I didn't have the guts.


Do tell.

Saw you at Stewarts awhile back. I Actually saw three or four plowsite people in the last few months. Almost got busted trying to take one of your pictures to post here. Chickened out.


----------



## Mr.Markus

snowplowchick;1524112 said:


> Do tell.
> 
> Saw you at Stewarts awhile back. I Actually saw three or four plowsite people in the last few months. Almost got busted trying to take one of your pictures to post here. Chickened out.


Should've introduced yourself, I thought only Grassman sulked around trying to go unnoticed.Are you a short blond.....


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1524073 said:


> I think my tenant thinks along the same line. I had to text him this week to close the front door or pay the heating bill.
> 
> Tom I'm sure 2x6's will be high enough for you.
> 
> JD Dave wants to know if you can make it a little smaller, he's not sure he can make it from one end to the other. :laughing:


Anytime you want to get on the ice grandpa, just let me know.wesport


----------



## JD Dave

snowplowchick;1524112 said:


> Do tell.
> 
> Saw you at Stewarts awhile back. I Actually saw three or four plowsite people in the last few months. Almost got busted trying to take one of your pictures to post here. Chickened out.


Are you stalking LLL again?


----------



## snowplowchick

JD Dave;1524123 said:


> Are you stalking LLL again?


OMG DONT EVEN START WITH THAT!


----------



## A Man

Hey Guys, 

Thanks for all suggestions with the spreader. We`re going to try a couple things with the inverted V. It`s not a major issue on our spreaders but if it was simple fix we`d convert them all to unload from the back first.

Next question, looking for a 200 Gallon Transfer Tank. Ideally it would be aluminum and below the top of the bed rails. Got a price for a custom built one and $3800 was a little more than I wanted to spend. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## JD Dave

A Man;1524130 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all suggestions with the spreader. We`re going to try a couple things with the inverted V. It`s not a major issue on our spreaders but if it was simple fix we`d convert them all to unload from the back first.
> 
> Next question, looking for a 200 Gallon Transfer Tank. Ideally it would be aluminum and below the top of the bed rails. Got a price for a custom built one and $3800 was a little more than I wanted to spend. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I know you want aluminum but we had a steel 160 gallon made in 1993 and we still use it today. I'd ask Horst welding about building you one and if they don't know they won't they will send you somewhere who will. Legally your only allowed to carry 100 gallons without placarding the vehicle.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

My bro in law is a welder in camebridge. He does great work on aluminum. PM me and I'll set you up with his #. I can't see a tank being much more than $1000 custom built. My aluminum L shaped tank was just under 1400 with a matching toolbox, pump,and wiring. And that was from Bobcat!


----------



## A Man

Thanks Dave. 

At the price of aluminum it`s likely going to be steel. I`ll give the boys from Horst a call tomorrow. I thought I heard something about the 100 Gallon limit, that`s why I`d prefer it to be below the bed rails, out of sight.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Someone said beauty is only a light switch away and snowplow chick shows up. must be a calling. Lol hahaha


----------



## CGM Inc.

Here is the before and after of the Fisher spreader I bought beginning of the year.
A little over 3K into it and it's pretty much brand new 
Harness had a broken wire in it and a broken switch on the controlls, must be why they sold it.


----------



## G.Landscape

CGM Inc.;1524161 said:


> Here is the before and after of the Fisher spreader I bought beginning of the year.
> A little over 3K into it and it's pretty much brand new
> Harness had a broken wire in it and a broken switch on the controlls, must be why they sold it.


So why not galvanize the drop chute part? the rest looks real good.


----------



## potskie

Occasionally I reminis and oddly miss the pro caster we used to have probably because the blast feature on a gasser is actually useful. But thank god I wake up and see dependable units on our trucks 

Putting my bias towards gassers aside... Looks good! 

What all did you do to it?


----------



## ff1221

goel;1523900 said:


> Anyone own or run a New Holland Backhoe?
> 
> I am considering purchasing a used one, maybe new. Considering I live rural, the dealer is about 3 kms from my place, so for service and parts it is handy.
> 
> Mainly a snow machine, but will obviously get some summer work.


To the best of my knowledge New Holland is discontinuing their construction line, They have a poor loader design with the pivot point too far out in front reducing lift capacities, I'm not a big New Holland Fan but like any other piece of equipment if the price is right and it will work for your needs then go to it. Keep in mind depending on price you would be further ahead to get a Case or John Deere and have less worry about problems.


----------



## CGM Inc.

G.Landscape;1524174 said:


> So why not galvanize the drop chute part? the rest looks real good.


It's in real good shape and didn't want it to warp to much.



potskie;1524196 said:


> Occasionally I reminis and oddly miss the pro caster we used to have probably because the blast feature on a gasser is actually useful. But thank god I wake up and see dependable units on our trucks
> 
> Putting my bias towards gassers aside... Looks good!
> 
> What all did you do to it?


Pretty much all new beside engine and gear box. New carb kit on Honda engine, started after 3 manual pulls. Don't think the unit did see much use, they had 2 pick ups to plow and 2 skids. 4 yard salter goes a long way IMO. It's a 2006 most likely my other salters are 15 years older and still run reliably.


----------



## potskie

At least it's a honda, There was a briggs on ours and it was a nightmare. Ran great once you finally got it running :realmad:.

After rewiring the control box twice and multiple harnesses, the frozen chains and removing links or replacing the chain every month enough was enough. Went to all hydraulic and never looked back. Even converted that fisher to hydraulic.

But for all I know we got a lemon. Which is entirely possible as I see a lot of gas units running around and they are either Muncie or Fisher.

What are those lights I see and is that a camera under the motor housing?


----------



## CGM Inc.

potskie;1524295 said:


> At least it's a honda, There was a briggs on ours and it was a nightmare. Ran great once you finally got it running :realmad:.
> 
> After rewiring the control box twice and multiple harnesses, the frozen chains and removing links or replacing the chain every month enough was enough. Went to all hydraulic and never looked back. Even converted that fisher to hydraulic.
> 
> But for all I know we got a lemon. Which is entirely possible as I see a lot of gas units running around and they are either Muncie or Fisher.
> 
> What are those lights I see and is that a camera under the motor housing?


DDM lights, no camera. Unlike Rigid you can afford multiple sets. I own 8 sets of them....


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1524383 said:


> DDM lights, no camera. Unlike Rigid you can afford multiple sets. I own 8 sets of them....


I've had good luck with them too, they're plenty bright.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1524449 said:


> I've had good luck with them too, they're plenty bright.


Anyone used the plug in led bulbs for tail lights ect?


----------



## Mopard

CGM Inc.;1524383 said:


> DDM lights, no camera. Unlike Rigid you can afford multiple sets. I own 8 sets of them....


Where did you get the DDM lights from? Is there someone in Ontario that carries these or you order from US?


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1524620 said:


> Anyone used the plug in led bulbs for tail lights ect?


No



Mopard;1524627 said:


> Where did you get the DDM lights from? Is there someone in Ontario that carries these or you order from US?


Just pay the shippiing and duty. I think they shipped from china.
Can't beat the price. They have some nice lights in the clearance section too under light bars 3000lumen and up.
http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/LED-Work-Lamp

You want the 116mm flood


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1524620 said:


> Anyone used the plug in led bulbs for tail lights ect?


I use the princess auto led bulbs for turn and parking lights on the arctic plow on my 09, otherwise the truck senses too much load and thinks the bulbs out and flashes quickly, saved me from putting this mickey mouse booster harness from the battery into the light harness and all these wires, they work great


----------



## Alpha Property

Good prices on the lights, I may have to order a couple pairs.
I m demoing the 2 way radios at the moment, I get them for a week to play with. Full gps tracking with reports. Truck mount ones can be hard wired in and the off button disabled so there always on. 
Anyone that use them have a preference between truck mount or handheld? I m really happy with the signal strength from the handheld, but 8 hours batterie life seams too short.


----------



## Triple L

I have 2 handhelds and 2 truck mounts this year, I was real happy with the handhelds when we demo'd them in the spring


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1524656 said:


> I have 2 handhelds and 2 truck mounts this year, I was real happy with the handhelds when we demo'd them in the spring


Great little units.

When I used to work for Mitchell I swear he would sit there and watch us go back and forth on the mowers from his office.

Until one got broken and the employee had to pay to replace it. At that point they all just got left in the trucks. I don't care how badly you want us to carry them at all times I'm not risking loosing a boat load of my cheque because it came unclipped from my belt and went through a mower. 
Winter is a different story and they made communication on a large sidewalk crew or with subs very simple and easy.

The truck mounts were awesome. I'd take them over a PTT phone any day of the week.


----------



## Alpha Property

I have 5 on a demo, 2 of them went to farmer friends who kept saying how silly the idea was that cell phones were better, and they're using them more than me


----------



## Triple L

Just cant get enough of these h&s tuners and picking up 4L/100 its very simple math...

Bought up some of the last of the remaining stock that will soon be extinct 

Not a single tier 4 item around here, no headaces and no problems


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1524686 said:


> Just cant get enough of these h&s tuners and picking up 4L/100 its very simple math...
> 
> Bought up some of the last of the remaining stock that will soon be extinct
> 
> Not a single tier 4 item around here, no headaces and no problems


My truck feels new, I keep thinking I had the wrong calibration of tires set. "Can't be going that fast ...that's crazy." (Hey I sound like Chad in my head.)


----------



## greywynd

Must have been doing 85km/hr huh?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mr.Markus;1524631 said:


> No
> 
> Just pay the shippiing and duty. I think they shipped from china.
> Can't beat the price. They have some nice lights in the clearance section too under light bars 3000lumen and up.
> http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/LED-Work-Lamp
> 
> You want the 116mm flood


Sorry guys I goofed....I meant 125mm round flood. Hope I didn't screw anybody up


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1524732 said:


> My truck feels new, I keep thinking I had the wrong calibration of tires set. "Can't be going that fast ...that's crazy." (Hey I sound like Chad in my head.)


did you dpf delete?

just installed the first tuner in the 550, man that things a sports car now, havent drove it but before it used to take a second or two to rev up when you gave it gas, now its instant... nice improvement


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I changed my float all over to LEDs this spring and like them. The only experience I had with them in a truck though was on a custom flatbed dodge I helped my uncle with. I remember running into the problem of them drawing very little power, and flashing rapidly. I forget how it was fixed but wasn't a big deal.


----------



## Alpha Property

does $75/month per radio sound about rite to rent the radio and use the GPS tracking?


----------



## Alpha Property

also, does anyone have any experiance mounting a horst 5000 12foot blade on a newholland T7 with super steer?


----------



## Triple L

Alpha Property;1524800 said:


> does $75/month per radio sound about rite to rent the radio and use the GPS tracking?


I don't have gps but myn isn't anywhere even close to that... Only paying for the repeater, they work a very long distance...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1524770 said:


> did you dpf delete?
> 
> just installed the first tuner in the 550, man that things a sports car now, havent drove it but before it used to take a second or two to rev up when you gave it gas, now its instant... nice improvement


You can't do that to a commercial vehicle and keep it legal...

The added benefit I had was that I had a hard shift into 3rd in the trans and after the trans reset it's gone.Thumbs Up


----------



## CGM Inc.

Slowly ready for winter....some rearranging at the shop and another can.
Another property to clean for leaves on Monday and the last salter will go on.


----------



## G.Landscape

CGM Inc.;1524848 said:


> Slowly ready for winter....some rearranging at the shop and another can.
> Another property to clean for leaves on Monday and the last salter will go on.


Wow, still have leaves to clean...cut it a little tight with the weather


----------



## CGM Inc.

G.Landscape;1524874 said:


> Wow, still have leaves to clean...cut it a little tight with the weather


Nope.....construction until tomorrow, we have not been allowed into the area


----------



## GMC Driver

We finished yesterday, both construction and maintenance. Today is transition day, cleanup the yard, put the rest of the salters on, switch some tires. Next week looks really mild, so we'll finish a little cedar fencing, maybe tackle some unfinished projects at the shop.  

We've had everything ready to go - if the weather had switched, wouldn't have been a problem. But it is nice to not have any carry-over work in the spring. Starting with a clean slate is important - otherwise you don't have room in the schedule for new work.


----------



## JD Dave

Alpha Property;1524802 said:


> also, does anyone have any experiance mounting a horst 5000 12foot blade on a newholland T7 with super steer?


A 5000 series blade is very heavy. How big is a T7? The Super steer shouldn't interfere with anything.


----------



## Alpha Property

It's a 260 T7. The blade and undercarriage came off of a case magnum but I m not sure what size


----------



## G.Landscape

*37T of salt*

First load of salt for the year...36.95 Tons....although the giant lettering on the truck said max 36 t......pretty cool live bottom truck, never seen one in operation before.....wish it could have backed right into the dome.


----------



## schrader

If my guy gets loaded after five he shows up with 42-45 tonne takes a while to move all that salt with a little 2520.


----------



## Mr.Markus

G.Landscape;1525486 said:


> First load of salt for the year...36.95 Tons....although the giant lettering on the truck said max 36 t......pretty cool live bottom truck, never seen one in operation before.....wish it could have backed right into the dome.


It is great the less you have to move it, much as I enjoy time on the hoe, I won't get it delivered any other way now.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1525508 said:


> It is great the less you have to move it, much as I enjoy time on the hoe, I won't get it delivered any other way now.


Sure is nice with a live bottom! stacks higher too if the driver knows how to do it.
We have them back right into the shop....


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1525508 said:


> It is great the less you have to move it, much as I enjoy time on the hoe, I won't get it delivered any other way now.


I thought you would have settled down by now. I like live bottoms also. Most places won't let you leave over loaded for liability reasons. The one place we haul grain into Hamilton won't unload you if you gross I over 63.5 T. It's annoying for us because we don't have a scale.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1525567 said:


> I thought you would have settled down by now. I like live bottoms also. Most places won't let you leave over loaded for liability reasons. The one place we haul grain into Hamilton won't unload you if you gross I over 63.5 T. It's annoying for us because we don't have a scale.


The guys that haul on the presumption that MTO quits at 5 are asking for it. One year I went through a safety blitz infront of the Elora Tim Hortons 7:30 at night in the pouring rain. Those guys were not in a good mood.


----------



## DeVries

Full salt event here. Snow has changed to ice pellets, good practice run for everyone to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## G.Landscape

Full salt here for sure, even plowed a few just to be safe. Looks like its done now.... makes for a messy drive and an accident filled friday.....wish I owned a towing service too....


----------



## schrader

Called for a trace here, been snowing for three hours now, looks like another salt/shovel run, maybe a plow if it keeps up.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1525609 said:


> The guys that haul on the presumption that MTO quits at 5 are asking for it. One year I went through a safety blitz infront of the Elora Tim Hortons 7:30 at night in the pouring rain. Those guys were not in a good mood.


My dad got pulled over by an MTO and brought back to the scales on a Sunday at 12 noon about 3 weeks ago. 2 hours later and a complete check over of the truck he got a fine for not filling out his trip inspection book. $150 The guy said our 87 Mack was in great shape.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The last time I got that fine it was $390...they must've liked your Dad.

The people in K/W Guelph are really having a hard time driving in a little snow. I just heard the police are investigating 50+ accidents already. Awesome rush hour snow.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1525801 said:


> The last time I got that fine it was $390...they must've liked your Dad.
> 
> The people in K/W Guelph are really having a hard time driving in a little snow. I just heard the police are investigating 50+ accidents already. Awesome rush hour snow.


Well you are a bit of a smart ass. LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1525805 said:


> Well you are a bit of a smart ass. LOL


I agree..

You have no idea how timely that comment was with the tests I had done today....:laughing:


----------



## G.Landscape

Mr.Markus;1525801 said:


> The last time I got that fine it was $390...they must've liked your Dad.
> 
> The people in K/W Guelph are really having a hard time driving in a little snow. I just heard the police are investigating 50+ accidents already. Awesome rush hour snow.


Its was stupid driving around.....but i was driving around for 2 hrs and also didn't see a single salt truck or plow from the cities. The guy on the radio even gave up, said there were to many to mention and driving was terrible on all roads.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1525811 said:


> I agree..
> 
> You have no idea how timely that comment was with the tests I had done today....:laughing:


It takes one to know one.


----------



## musclecarboy

Mr.Markus;1525801 said:


> The last time I got that fine it was $390...they must've liked your Dad.
> 
> The people in K/W Guelph are really having a hard time driving in a little snow. I just heard the police are investigating 50+ accidents already. Awesome rush hour snow.


Took me 2h 15min from university of Guelph today. Left at 4:00 when I was laying stone on 2cm of snow lol


----------



## schrader

About 4cm down here, sheet of ice everyone skidding around. Its going to be tough to melt 4cm in these temps, brrr it cold out.


----------



## ff1221

Nary a flake in the sky here, knock on wood!!!! MTO up this way are pretty much 9-5, Monday to Friday, to far from the GTA to work weekends.


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1525497 said:


> If my guy gets loaded after five he shows up with 42-45 tonne takes a while to move all that salt with a little 2520.


Let me Know next time you're getting a load if the weathers good I'll float a tractor up and help, the wife and I can make a night of it and it'll be an expense, it would be nice to get out!


----------



## CGM Inc.

2 hours from Oakville to the shop...what a drive!
Sheet of ice down there....


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Ice*

Looks like a full salt run in the am.... nice and icy tonight....3cm of snow...


----------



## TLG99

StratfordPusher;1526074 said:


> Looks like a full salt run in the am.... nice and icy tonight....3cm of snow...


Lol Walken..nice..."Think you need more cowbell"!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Anyone seeing the freezing drizzle happening? Nothing here at this point, been doing site checks and touch-ups.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1526199 said:


> Anyone seeing the freezing drizzle happening? Nothing here at this point, been doing site checks and touch-ups.


I don't think we're getting any by the radar. Waiting in Mississauga until I'm sure though.


----------



## DeVries

CGM Inc.;1526199 said:


> Anyone seeing the freezing drizzle happening? Nothing here at this point, been doing site checks and touch-ups.


We had a bit at about 6am but has turned foggy now and it's plus 1.


----------



## cet

Not sure what happened to the snow covered roads we had. Far to cold for all of it to melt and the town hasn't salted my road for sure. At first I thought we had the freezing drizzle but nothing. We did a full salt run, I can't have any more slip and falls.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We salted Brampton and Mississauga, a bit in the west end, and a bit in Whitby.

I agree, I thought things wouldn't look so hot when the sun finally came out, must be ground heat or something still.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1526219 said:


> Not sure what happened to the snow covered roads we had. Far to cold for all of it to melt and the town hasn't salted my road for sure. At first I thought we had the freezing drizzle but nothing. We did a full salt run, I can't have any more slip and falls.


As far as I'm concerned the city dropped the ball around here. On the radio they are saying they anti iced days ahead already and when it gets ugly you don't see one truck out. Dorval was a mess this morning at 5.30 am didn't look like it was touched at all.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Did the cities every drop the ball. Hamilton and Burlington were a complete disaster. Not only that but traffic was horrendous. I don't know what people are thinking it snows, all the rules go out the window. We plow almost everything in Burlington that was open today and salting anything lesser priority.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Had the same kind of funky thing here. Can't say I've ever seen it like that..At 4:00am -6 and the roads and parking lots were clear. (They were covered yesterday evening). 1 weird band of snow hit 2 of my sites but not another 300 yards away.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Had a city salter in front of my on Royal Windsor and Erin Mills, we barely moved but when we did by the time I got into his spot the salt/ice did turn into water.


----------



## potskie

Holy rain, To bad this isn't snow we could be plowing until mid next week lol.


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1525833 said:


> Its was stupid driving around.....but i was driving around for 2 hrs and also didn't see a single salt truck or plow from the cities. The guy on the radio even gave up, said there were to many to mention and driving was terrible on all roads.


Ya it was disgusting, I was appalled at the state of every road I drove on. Took me from 4:14 pm till 4:47 pm to get from hespeler rd on ramp to the 401 to the fairway rd exit on hwy 8. Then even at around 10 pm when I was just finishing up on my routes I was still seeing untouched main roads and bus routes


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Thornhill, we had the opposite. A lot of guys pounded down the salt on dry pavement and we got nothing until this downpour that is washing it all away. Some lots were pure white yesterday just with salt trackings. 

Got a lot of wood cut up yesterdat though with help of tom and my dad. Kind of happy we didn't get any winter. So far only salted one place with black ice. No snow to deal with yet.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Anyone using Eco Traction? Pet lovers are already on my a$$ like every year! I own a dog too :realmad:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Buy them booties!

We have to use it at one entranceway at one site... I don't get it, what do they think happens when they walk down the street


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1527126 said:


> Buy them booties!
> 
> We have to use it at one entranceway at one site... I don't get it, what do they think happens when they walk down the street


Someone who sells bulk? Or just at the pet stores and HD?


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1527148 said:


> Someone who sells bulk? Or just at the pet stores and HD?


Call Brett Wilson...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1527151 said:


> Call Brett Wilson...


That's actually where the board member has seen it....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

When we had huskies, the male (Siber) would stay out in the snow until his paws were totally frozen. We bought him a set of those boots, put them on, and it was funny. I've never seen a dog look ashamed before, but he just stared at us like "why are you doing this to me?" He took two steps, sat down and lifted his paw for us to get them off.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

You can buy landscapers choice in 1 ton bags if they'll accept that.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Awesome day for kijiji'n Thumbs Up
picked up a Horst 8ft steel trip pusher and an 8ft snow bucket that I tried to buy on the 15th... snagged it this weekend.


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC;1527261 said:


> Awesome day for kijiji'n Thumbs Up
> picked up a Horst 8ft steel trip pusher and an 8ft snow bucket that I tried to buy on the 15th... snagged it this weekend.


How much $hite do you own, you are always buying something from kijiji, guess I should pay more attention for good deals but I can't think of what else I need!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I sell a fair bit also but I have a lot of contracts this year. 
I was able to sell all my v blades and salters and replace them with newer wideouts and newer salters (tornados) 
3 bobcats, 3 trucks, 1 tractor and then a large sub tractor 
Would really like to add a larger salt truck next year and haul electronic scrap with it the rest of the time but I also want to build a shop so who knows. Right now we do well with two salters on the trucks and the one on the bobcat will be great for the downtown condo, 6 plex's and small shops we do when we plow


----------



## ff1221

I knew you were picking up a lot but didn't realize you had that much going on, well done Dean.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

Dean heard "Milliionaire Snowplower." and said "Challenge accepted!!"


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That does sound like a great season Dean, way to go!

I too, have been having some good luck with kijiji lately. Couple weeks ago, I picked up a honda 3000 watt inverter for a good price, snagged a customer from an ad I placed, and am going tonight to pick up some nice snowtires on rims for the wifemobile.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

If anyone knows of a good deal on a high end diesel welder, my bro-in-law is starting a mobile welding company. I think he's going to buy our 08 Ford and is looking for a miller pro 300 or equivelant diesel welder. Let me know if you come across one.


----------



## BC Handyman

Well out west, here in Cranbrook we got a decent snow today, it was only -1c-+2c so it made for a race to remove the snow before it melted below triggers. Really heavy slop in town. It really varied fron 1 end of town to the other. We got between 2cm-10cm. 
I'll post the pics I got in the storm section"It's snowing in East Kootenay's"


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1527406 said:


> Dean heard "Milliionaire Snowplower." and said "Challenge accepted!!"


Nice! got change?

I have always had a good amount but never talked about it. I always did a lot with a small staff but decided to spread it out amongst more machines and men and then the phone started ringing. I must say having the tractor sit beside the plaza with the bobcat and a truck made people in town know that I was serious. Then I hired a full time guy at the computer store and stepped out of my role. The guy I hired I trust and we go way back. He fits the mold and started as a coop with me 8 years ago. We have had our differences but I know an respect what he can do. I was getting bored of fixing ur pc. That put me into snow mode. I wish I would have won more condos but educating the people about some of my equipment was hard. A wet an heavy winter will show them that trucks can't stack and hauling snow is expensive. Thanks for the comments men. Good luck this winter cya on the beach.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1527247 said:


> You can buy landscapers choice in 1 ton bags if they'll accept that.


That's what we do and use there.......


----------



## Avalanche

*First Toronto Storm*

Here's how our yard looked last Friday. There wasn't much accumulation but enough to get us excited. Let's hope it's the first storm of many.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I've been reading about those pushers. Sure do look nice


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Where's the picture of your yard? All i see is a perfect looking pusher! haha

Subtle!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1528111 said:


> Where's the picture of your yard? All i see is a perfect looking pusher! haha
> 
> Subtle!


Yard is on Wyecroft in Oakville.


----------



## Alpha Property

Hey jd, do you know a feed salesman named Shank? But it's not spelt like that, I m pritty sure there's a j in it


----------



## GMC Driver

Anyone got a supplier on "mafia" blocks? I called around here and no-one seems to have stock or even make them anymore. Guess the concrete is too valuable...


----------



## musclecarboy

GMC Driver;1528880 said:


> Anyone got a supplier on "mafia" blocks? I called around here and no-one seems to have stock or even make them anymore. Guess the concrete is too valuable...


I know someone with a tandem roll off that was going to pick them up from innocon in Richmond Hill and they were charging crazy money and needed time to make them. I think you're right, not as common or they're being scooped up more often


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

some crazy bobcat skills.


----------



## DeVries

Dave Dufferin concrete in Beamsville has lots 905-563-5412

Alpha he used to be my neighbour, has he got a dutch last name starting with Van LOL ?


----------



## Alpha Property

Yea that would be him, do you know much about his snow plowing ventures?


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1528924 said:


> some crazy bobcat skills.


Look at what wearing your seatbelt does for you!


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver;1528880 said:


> Anyone got a supplier on "mafia" blocks? I called around here and no-one seems to have stock or even make them anymore. Guess the concrete is too valuable...


http://www.niagararegion.ca/business/tenders/2012-S-88.aspx 
Try these seem big though


----------



## DeVries

Alpha Property;1528933 said:


> Yea that would be him, do you know much about his snow plowing ventures?


He's got a few red tractors that plow, mostly in Hamilton I think.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I gotta keep that video. Everytime one of my labourers learns how to move the bobcat around a little bit, they start considering themselves an "operator" and therefore deserving of a raise. "Here, do this, and you'll get your raise!"

One of the guys that runs one of mine for snow asked me if I'd hire him for the winter (2 years ago) while we were digging a driveway. I asked if he wanted to drive truck or skidsteer. His answer was "BUD! I bet I'm way better in a bobcat than any of your guys are, the only reason you're doing this dig is because my boss doesn't have equipment." I asked if he wanted to set up an obstacle course. Simple things, like pick up and stack pylons, pick up a thermos, some grading, etc.... If he beat me, I'd hire him at $40/hr. He really liked that idea. But if I beat him, he had to plow for free. He didn't end up going for it. We stiil work together, he does a good job plowing, and I still dig for his boss! lol


----------



## greywynd

Grant, I have no problems putting machines on their nose.....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I know, Adam told me that up at the college. Says you taught AJ to do it just like you too! lol


----------



## musclecarboy

greywynd;1528953 said:


> Grant, I have no problems putting machines on their nose.....


And their roof....


----------



## greywynd

musclecarboy;1528976 said:


> And their roof....


Huh. Wish I could claim that, it'd be a feat! The worst I think I actually did was dumping my mini ex on it's side. Biggest pisser was I didn't have a camera to record it!


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;1528943 said:


> He's got a few red tractors that plow, mostly in Hamilton I think.


Thought he sold a bunch - there's a couple of them with new homes up here.

Thanks for the lead on the blocks.


----------



## Alpha Property

Yea, that's my friend that got the 2 12ft 5000's.


----------



## Triple L

Oh boy driving around in Jons PPM truck with a full jagg of salt on.... Still......... Too funny...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

You bought a franchise ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1529063 said:


> Oh boy driving around in Jons PPM truck with a full jagg of salt on.... Still......... Too funny...


I'm sure hope Jon threw all the garbage out before he let you in.


----------



## G.Landscape

All this rain is making it feel like last years winter.... Where are the cold temps!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

G.Landscape;1529080 said:


> All this rain is making it feel like last years winter.... Where are the cold temps!!


let me know if anything changes :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

Alpha Property;1528826 said:


> Hey jd, do you know a feed salesman named Shank? But it's not spelt like that, I m pritty sure there's a j in it


I don't think so.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I just got told by the local legion that they won't be making a decision about who the snow contractor is till dec the 15th
I'm glad I didn't presign the quote/contract 

Rain rain rain
Makes me want to nap


----------



## G.Landscape

MIDTOWNPC;1529198 said:


> I just got told by the local legion that they won't be making a decision about who the snow contractor is till dec the 15th
> I'm glad I didn't presign the quote/contract
> 
> Rain rain rain
> Makes me want to nap


 Wow, already had one client this year ask if they will be getting a credit because there hasn't been a significant amount of snow for Nov 1-Dec 1


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Tim hortons doesn't give refunds if you only drink half the coffee and they don't even pour you one till you pay.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I was actually surprised at how tall the pusher and bucket were compared to my homemade pusher (9ft fisher blade)

Still have a few more things to do with the salter on the back of the A300
The S175's were dropped off on the weekend. Basically new with 25 and 47 hours on each. I like shiney paint but these are only rentals I wish they were S185's but one will have snow wolf tires.

The one bobcat gets its own office as you can see. lol

Did you get those tires yet Chad? I wonder how they would work with my A300, if they would rub when the wheels turn.

Saw the toolcat on another forum so I thought I would share. Blower on the front.. some sort of triplel setup on the back.


----------



## potskie

I think your 175 may be jealous. 
Soon as I saw that picture the demotivational poster about jealousy popped into my head.

The one with the fat chick in the hall way watching the "hot" girls.


There is just way too much going on on that tool cat. It looks way too complicated to be truly useful.


----------



## Mr.Markus

potskie;1529267 said:


> There is just way too much going on on that tool cat. It looks way too complicated to be truly useful.


I think that toolcat is a retired snow guys rig. Just doing subdivision laneways for bingo money. Skids look good Dean.


----------



## BC Handyman

MIDTOWNPC;1528924 said:


> some crazy bobcat skills.


Wow that is crazy good skills! I would love to be able to load & unload like thatThumbs Up



MIDTOWNPC;1529236 said:


> I was actually surprised at how tall the pusher and bucket were compared to my homemade pusher (9ft fisher blade)
> 
> Still have a few more things to do with the salter on the back of the A300
> The S175's were dropped off on the weekend. Basically new with 25 and 47 hours on each. I like shiney paint but these are only rentals I wish they were S185's but one will have snow wolf tires.
> 
> The one bobcat gets its own office as you can see. lol
> 
> Did you get those tires yet Chad? I wonder how they would work with my A300, if they would rub when the wheels turn.
> 
> Saw the toolcat on another forum so I thought I would share. Blower on the front.. some sort of triplel setup on the back.


Ahh midtownpc, I didn't know there was another Handyman biz on here, great to see a fellow handyman service(in another province:laughing in the snow biz.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

MIDTOWNPC;1529230 said:


> Tim hortons doesn't give refunds if you only drink half the coffee and they don't even pour you one till you pay.


Best analogy yet! I'm gonna remember that one.

I have a small project to help with starting tomorrow. My friend who shares his yard with me just picked up a teamstorm agrimaxx from the green company. It is in pretty good shape. Really needs paint, but everything is straight and solid. It was meant for an ag tractor, but they don't have one, they use backhoes and front loader. Some painting and a bit of fabricating should make it work pretty nice.

Need some input from those of you experienced with these plows though. They intended for this plow to go on a 928G Cat loader. My opinion is that if they kiss a curb, manhole etc with something that large and a teamstorm, they'll rip the wings clear off it. They have a pusher and a a 12' straightblade as well. My opinion is to put the teamstorm on a 420 backhoe, and use a solid box or heavy duty angle blade on the 928G They both have more than enough traction, and both travel faster than you would want to plow anyway. So to me, what's the difference except one being half the weight to smash the plow with all the moving parts.

Thoughts?? We're gonna start measuring and making some parts tomorrow, its just a matter of which style of quick connect we mount up.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I saw those in kijiji grant but I couldn't think of a use for them


----------



## JD Dave

Your reasoning is why I agree with you to put it on the backhow Grant. You can also just call it a Storm for short. :waving: Does it have an electric over hyrdaulic valve block?


----------



## potskie

We've got 3 storms on 7630s and 1 on a 524K, they have survived novice operators without getting bent up. They looked like they would just fold to me too when we first got em but in all honesty they handle kissing a curb better than an HLA does


But I would put it on the Hoe too. More so because a loader is better suited to a big box / stacking with said box than a Hoe IMHO. Plus the smaller machine tends to be more nimble and do more prep work / spit and polish where as the loaders usually end up being the grunt.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Thanks guys, 

Dave, it needs a electric over hydro controller to be hooked up to either as they each only have one set of plumbing. It didn't come with it, but we can pick one up.

Potskie, that was my thought as well, that weight aside, I'd rather have it on the backhoe and the loader just be for pushing. It will be the owner operating it, that's why he wants the nicest plow on the biggest machine for him. I doubt it will take much of a beating, but I prefer to just set things up so they CAN take a beating and then operate gently. A company I subbed for a few years back had some on kubota 110 tractors and they saw some serious carnage at the hinges. I can't imagine those pins holding up to almost 30 000lbs of momentum!


----------



## dingybigfoot

G.Landscape;1529209 said:


> Wow, already had one client this year ask if they will be getting a credit because there hasn't been a significant amount of snow for Nov 1-Dec 1


I was asked the same thing.


----------



## potskie

Anoyone else in the K-W area notice the size of the Green guys this year??

I drove by their new yard today and was blown away by the amount of equipment in the yard especially considering the amount of equipment they have already placed on site. By my count they are at easily 25+ tractors this year not to mention the 10 Salters I saw and the 12 or so Kubota sidewalk units.  I knew they were hitting the pavement hard this year trying to claw back alot of what they lost but holy cow!


----------



## G.Landscape

potskie;1529569 said:


> Anoyone else in the K-W area notice the size of the Green guys this year??
> 
> I drove by their new yard today and was blown away by the amount of equipment in the yard especially considering the amount of equipment they have already placed on site. By my count they are at easily 25+ tractors this year not to mention the 10 Salters I saw and the 12 or so Kubota sidewalk units.  I knew they were hitting the pavement hard this year trying to claw back alot of what they lost but holy cow!


Oh yea, they hit it huge this year, drive by that shop everyday and it has grown alot since their move in the spring. The salters is whats throwing me for a spin....1 salter can cover a huge area so they have either spread out alot or have a huge number of acreage.


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1529656 said:


> Oh yea, they hit it huge this year, drive by that shop everyday and it has grown alot since their move in the spring. The salters is whats throwing me for a spin....1 salter can cover a huge area so they have either spread out alot or have a huge number of acreage.


Well I know the ones in the Fuso's are back ups more than anything. They toyed with the idea of putting them on the sidewalk trucks a few years back it looks like they went ahead with it full scale.

You ever go to National sports on weber?

They have 2 brand spanking new 6125s sitting there and I have never seen sexier looking Deere. The new front ends are drool worthy.


----------



## schrader

Ya I love the look of the new deere's, but not so crazy about the DPF and the urea injection on the new tier four engines.


----------



## snowplowchick

schrader;1529806 said:


> Ya I love the look of the new deere's, but not so crazy about the DPF and the urea injection on the new tier four engines.


Agree about using DEF. I have visions of being stranded in a blizzard because our tractors won't move.


----------



## Triple L

Dean - here is a video of the snowtires here! They will work awesome on your 300, myn are 19.5's and are almost the same height, I coulda got much taller but I'm not worried about travel speed, I want my pusher to float and work correctly... Have used them for plowing yet but they sure drive and ride and turn nice


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Sweet set-up*



Triple L;1529843 said:


> Dean - here is a video of the snowtires here! They will work awesome on your 300, myn are 19.5's and are almost the same height, I coulda got much taller but I'm not worried about travel speed, I want my pusher to float and work correctly... Have used them for plowing yet but they sure drive and ride and turn nice


Looks great and should move loads of snow... nice Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## potskie

Slide into a bollard?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Finally have the last salter on today


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Ouch*



potskie;1530211 said:


> Slide into a bollard?


Explain that one to the boss.... pic I found on the net, not my equipment..... but I bet the operator got a new ride after that one.........


----------



## potskie

StratfordPusher;1530248 said:


> Explain that one to the boss.... pic I found on the net, not my equipment..... but I bet the operator got a new ride after that one.........


I've got some pics of carnage if that's what you're into...... . I should share. Let me see if I can find them.

Also.......... I took the plunge. As of today I'm no longer employed.... I'm self employed :salute:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

What are you buying?


----------



## goel

potskie;1530273 said:


> I've got some pics of carnage if that's what you're into...... . I should share. Let me see if I can find them.
> 
> Also.......... I took the plunge. As of today I'm no longer employed.... I'm self employed :salute:


Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## potskie

Got me a 2005 F250, XLS and Poly caster to start with. Already have enough contracts to keep me busy this winter.... They are all sub work but they will keep food on the table and the lights on while I get my own!


----------



## potskie

CGM Inc.;1530236 said:


> Finally have the last salter on today


I'm glad to see I'm not the only who crosses their straps. I always see them straight to the front / back which IMO allows enough side to side movement to cause trouble.


----------



## CGM Inc.

potskie;1530292 said:


> I'm glad to see I'm not the only who crosses their straps. I always see them straight to the front / back which IMO allows enough side to side movement to cause trouble.


More as contingency since they are welded in the box. Doing that for the last 3 years and they haven't moved a bit!


----------



## greywynd

I've never been thrilled with strapping salters. Short way seems easiest, but not real effective. Front to back like that works, but doesn't seem to restrict side to side enough. The odd salter can be crossed side to side, but then front to back isn't the greatest. 

On pickups using chains doesn't generally work either. Not sure there is a 'better' way.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I bolt them to oak boards the same width as the truck bed. Straps keep it held in the bed, but it doesn't want to move anyways. Between that, and a strap on each corner, its not an issue.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I almost died laughing when I saw this. Figured I should share. http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6853117/look-at-this-instagram-nickelback-parody

Tom, I think they had you as a friend on facebook.

Potskie, what led to the decision to go it alone? Sounds like you kind of had the pieces in place already. Whats the plan for the warm months? Grass? Digging? Farm? Owning a computer shop/making money from everything? Or are you planning to do something different than Cedar,JD,myself, or midtown?


----------



## greywynd

I like that one Grant, had to share it with my photog friends!


----------



## potskie

Ya I've been toying with the idea for years. I kinda hit the peak of my employed career where I was. Not to mention the guys I worked for aren't the most honest and I've really been questioning the direction of the company as of late. I was offered sub work if I decided to go it my self and the timing couldn't have been better. So off I go!

Come summer the bulk of my work will be maintenance next year with some construction thrown in but my heart is in the Landscaping side of things, especially hardscaping so once I've got a good maintenance base to support me I'm going to head in that direction. I already know I'm going to desperately miss X's and Loaders until I need to rent them for jobs.


Funny you mention following mid-town, I spent 4 years majoring in computer sciences. even used to have my CCNA and CCNP amongst other things with my goal being my CCIE but while between jobs I took a job landscaping to make ends meet. Turns out I LOVE the industry lol.


----------



## TLG99

R.G.PEEL;1530378 said:


> I almost died laughing when I saw this. Figured I should share. http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6853117/look-at-this-instagram-nickelback-parodyQUOTE]
> 
> Funny stuff...I think it was you that posted the other link too, (dude playing guitar at a coffee shop, funny lyrics)
> 
> Thought it might get removed, and it did. Would you mind pm'ing that link if possible?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Triple L

potskie;1530397 said:


> Ya I've been toying with the idea for years. I kinda hit the peak of my employed career where I was. Not to mention the guys I worked for aren't the most honest and I've really been questioning the direction of the company as of late. I was offered sub work if I decided to go it my self and the timing couldn't have been better. So off I go!
> 
> Come summer the bulk of my work will be maintenance next year with some construction thrown in but my heart is in the Landscaping side of things, especially hardscaping so once I've got a good maintenance base to support me I'm going to head in that direction. I already know I'm going to desperately miss X's and Loaders until I need to rent them for jobs.
> 
> Funny you mention following mid-town, I spent 4 years majoring in computer sciences. even used to have my CCNA and CCNP amongst other things with my goal being my CCIE but while between jobs I took a job landscaping to make ends meet. Turns out I LOVE the industry lol.


Best of luck with the new venture, if you ever need any work done, I have quite the array of tools, loader, tractor, skid, mini(by spring), 10ton float, bedshaper, and just about everything inbetween... I'd be glad to do the excavating and machine work till / if it makes sense for you to buy...


----------



## CGM Inc.

potskie;1530273 said:


> I've got some pics of carnage if that's what you're into...... . I should share. Let me see if I can find them.
> 
> Also.......... I took the plunge. As of today I'm no longer employed.... I'm self employed :salute:


 grass isn't any greener on the other side of the fence....but when you **** up you know at least who to blame! No regrets at my end to go on my own....should have done it long time ago.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I've never been employed


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The guy's name was Dan Henig. He also does a fantastic rendition of "thrift shop"'


And potski, if you do end up hiring out any work that you get, R.G. Peel Construction will be starting a new promotion in the spring called "The $10 cheaper than triple L event" lol


----------



## G.Landscape

Geesh that rg peel guy...what a low baller. Haha. 

Potski it's always more satisfying being on your own, well worth the stress at times. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Alpha Property

Leaving Niagara with 2 new holland tractors on our way to toronto airport, I ll post pics tonight when we get back!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm intrigued. Why?


----------



## Mr.Markus

You would think Red car would be faster...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Maybe we will pass, leaving to go to the airport for a little overnight trip to North Carolina. Which happens to be the home of the John Deere Factories.


----------



## Grassman09

And I thought I was the only crazy one. I thought of roading a backhoe from London to Milton.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1530637 said:


> Maybe we will pass, leaving to go to the airport for a little overnight trip to North Carolina. Which happens to be the home of the John Deere Factories.


The tractors are made in Germany and the tires are from chech republic. Looks like they get assembled in Welland as there is always a bunch sitting outside the plant there.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Need a float markus?


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1530641 said:


> Need a float markus?


I think you read that wrong...Grassman needs a float or did.


----------



## ff1221

I was trying to come up with a New Holland joke but couldn't come up with anything that fit, anybody else got something?


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1530532 said:


> I've never been employed


Seriously! Here I thought I was the few and far inbetween... Me too


----------



## R.G.PEEL

LOL I was gonna offer a favour so you'd have to pay!! You've got me on the legal part though, but by some of the pics I've sent you over the summer you know that's irrelevant!!!


----------



## Alpha Property

My farmer friend is getting subed to put 2 tractors at the airport to help plow the parking areas. We have a site meeting at one. Just getting to centennial now


----------



## JD Dave

If its less then 90 min it's easier to just road tractors. We had a float 10 years ago and it always ended up quicker driving so we sold it. We have land as far south Eglington and as far north as 9 hwy. Roading a tractor with a snow blade is like driving a car compared to some of their equipment.


----------



## JD Dave

Alpha Property;1530660 said:


> My farmer friend is getting subed to put 2 tractors at the airport to help plow the parking areas. We have a site meeting at one. Just getting to centennial now


Is it Pearson or one of FedEx or other smaller airports?


----------



## GMC Driver

Grassman09;1530640 said:


> The tractors are made in Germany and the tires are from chech republic. Looks like they get assembled in Welland as there is always a bunch sitting outside the plant there.


What plant?

It's gone - along with the jobs. To Mexico.

Things are tough around Welland.

Take a look on Streetview.


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver;1530667 said:


> What plant?
> 
> It's gone - along with the jobs. To Mexico.
> 
> Things are tough around Welland.
> 
> Take a look on Streetview.


Thats a sad story. John Deere is taking Pristine to NC so I hope they have a plant there. If its anything like the trip we went on with them Jon will be very happy he went. I wondered why they just changed the forcast to 30 cm tonight.


----------



## goel

JD Dave;1530672 said:


> Thats a sad story. John Deere is taking Pristine to NC so I hope they have a plant there. If its anything like the trip we went on with them Jon will be very happy he went. I wondered why they just changed the forcast to 30 cm tonight.


Karma. ....


----------



## DeVries

Alpha Property;1530624 said:


> Leaving Niagara with 2 new holland tractors on our way to toronto airport, I ll post pics tonight when we get back!


You drove past my shop this morning at about 7. Would it not be cheaper to float them there?


----------



## snowplowchick

DeVries;1530696 said:


> You drove past my shop this morning at about 7. Would it not be cheaper to float them there?


Probably not cheaper, what is a tank of fuel and paying someone for their time? Plus a vehicle to pick them up. It is extra wear on the tires though.

We just floated one large excavator less than the distance they are driving and it was 780.00 plus tax.

We always drive the equipment if we can too.


----------



## greywynd

Don't need oversize permits to road agricultural equipment either. 

Company near us has a few 9000 series JD's with earth scrapers, they road them all over Ontario. If they were to float them they would need oversize permits due to width. They have their own float too, but not many floats will be long enough to handle an articulated tractor, and the scraper.


----------



## potskie

Grassman09;1530638 said:


> And I thought I was the only crazy one. I thought of roading a backhoe from London to Milton.


I did kitchener to london in a 524K. I was half expecting a crowd and a ribbon to drive through by the time I got there.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Sand/Salt Mix*

Quick question for you plowers that have your sanders filled at depots, what is the charge to fill a 1.5 yd v-box with 80/20 mix ?

Have a KW company plowing in Stratford wants to have me fill their trucks instead of them filling in KW and driving to Stratford....

thanks ......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

StratfordPusher;1530817 said:


> Quick question for you plowers that have your sanders filled at depots, what is the charge to fill a 1.5 yd v-box with 80/20 mix ?
> 
> Have a KW company plowing in Stratford wants to have me fill their trucks instead of them filling in KW and driving to Stratford....
> 
> thanks ......


Look up Arnts topsoil winter price list.


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1530817 said:


> Quick question for you plowers that have your sanders filled at depots, what is the charge to fill a 1.5 yd v-box with 80/20 mix ?
> 
> Have a KW company plowing in Stratford wants to have me fill their trucks instead of them filling in KW and driving to Stratford....
> 
> thanks ......


$80 a yard at straus... It must be weird selling to your competition....


----------



## Alpha Property

We left around 6:30, got to the compound at 11:30, light traffic and we burnt $130 in the 2 tractors and annother $50 in my truck pulling my open trailer with 1 12ft Horst blade. 10ft box scraper on the other tractor


----------



## potskie

StratfordPusher;1530817 said:


> Quick question for you plowers that have your sanders filled at depots, what is the charge to fill a 1.5 yd v-box with 80/20 mix ?
> 
> Have a KW company plowing in Stratford wants to have me fill their trucks instead of them filling in KW and driving to Stratford....
> 
> thanks ......


I've been running a depot for the last year 

I would have charged $75


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1530834 said:


> $80 a yard at straus... It must be weird selling to your competition....


Don't laugh.....I sold salt to a guy for a season who the next year took work from me then (knowing that he did) called me on my 800 # asking if he could have the same arrangement as the previous season.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Thanks*



Triple L;1530834 said:


> $80 a yard at straus... It must be weird selling to your competition....


Thanks Chad, was thinking it would be worth at least that and waiting time if I have to sit and wait for them if they miss our filling times...

Not really competition to me, company owns two large storage lots here and their own plow truck and sander. I plow the lots when we get 10--12" or more snow as their truck is only a 8" straight blade and takes forever compared to a horst equipped 125 hp tractor....

I also do their summer maintenance so I don't mind selling them sand/salt.... at a profit

Thinking I should buy this baby and hang a 30yr old rested Western on it so I fit in better with my competetion here in Stratford, never seen so much plowing junk driving around... I have no wonders why my plowing business grows 20-30% a year ... who in their right mind would pay someone to plow with junk equipment


----------



## goel

StratfordPusher;1530817 said:


> Quick question for you plowers that have your sanders filled at depots, what is the charge to fill a 1.5 yd v-box with 80/20 mix ?
> 
> Have a KW company plowing in Stratford wants to have me fill their trucks instead of them filling in KW and driving to Stratford....
> 
> thanks ......


In Burlington / Hamilton at HBS (Hamilton building supplies) its 95 per yard. Plus I think they now want the after hours fee if its at night.

In Guelph you can pick it up for 28/tonne but only 7-3 m-f if you know where to go.


----------



## Alpha Property

the area that he's getting sub'd to do is employee parking, a private road way and a few long term parking areas. his 2 tractors, 2 loaders, a skid and a truck with a plow will be used to do it all. And its for the real airport, not the fedex one


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Decided to clean the shop floor so I had a chance to move some things around.
Missing is one bobcat, ebling and the sub's equipment


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC;1531052 said:


> Decided to clean the shop floor so I had a chance to move some things around.
> Missing is one bobcat, ebling and the sub's equipment


That's a real nice fleet Dean, you must cover most of the snow in Cohburg, if my fleet was that size I would have every contract in Kincardine, again, Good Job!


----------



## potskie

Wings open in a circle...... You were really just taking pics for your christmas cards weren't ya 
Great looking equipment.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Nice*



MIDTOWNPC;1531052 said:


> Decided to clean the shop floor so I had a chance to move some things around.
> Missing is one bobcat, ebling and the sub's equipment


Awesome looking fleet of equipment, other then maybe the Dodge's lol... gotta expect that from a GM truck guy and Dodge Chally owner...

Goodluck this season....


----------



## JD Dave

Alpha Property;1531016 said:


> the area that he's getting sub'd to do is employee parking, a private road way and a few long term parking areas. his 2 tractors, 2 loaders, a skid and a truck with a plow will be used to do it all. And its for the real airport, not the fedex one]


Sounds like a good deal. Good luck to him. I just can't believe they waited this long to fill the contract.

Nice picture and equipment Dean.


----------



## Alpha Property

I was quite surprised also. The airport was getting nervouse I think. It was a big meeting at 1 and I think if our tractors weren't there they were going to lose it. This is the first year for this company has the contract


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

potskie;1531076 said:


> Wings open in a circle...... You were really just taking pics for your christmas cards weren't ya
> Great looking equipment.


Good idea! it is wing night tonight.... Mmm wings


----------



## snowplowchick

Alpha, is your friend on call 24/7 and has to drive from the Niagara area?


----------



## Alpha Property

Yes, they have a 2 hour window to get there and start plowing. The company he is subbing for makes the call as to when it's go time


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ff1221;1531061 said:


> That's a real nice fleet Dean, you must cover most of the snow in Cohburg, if my fleet was that size I would have every contract in Kincardine, again, Good Job!


There is plenty I don't have but maybe more next year. 
The black truck hardly plows it's more of a backup but it does have a salter also and every truck has the same mount and wires for each plow and salter


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

thanks for the nice comments guys

Perhaps one day I'll get a gm. Probably when I'm a grandpa


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1531142 said:


> thanks for the nice comments guys
> 
> Perhaps one day I'll get a gm. Probably when I'm a grandpa


Did you knock your wife up with the slow snow start this season...?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1531150 said:


> Did you knock your wife up with the slow snow start this season...?


nope
Still in practise mode


----------



## Mr.Markus

.....................................................................


----------



## grandview

100 Canadians can smell like fresh pizza

Published - Dec 05 2012 09:40PM EST

Associated Press

DALLAS (AP) — Oh, to be one of 110 select Canadians!

They'll find in their mailboxes a bottle of pizza-scented perfume before Christmas, courtesy of Pizza Hut Canada.

The Canadian subsidiary of the Dallas-based pizza chain selected the 110 from more than 1,000 responses to a social media-based promotional campaign. The promotion was to mark Pizza Hut Canada reaching 100,000 fans on its Facebook page.

Pizza Hut Canada marketing executive Beverly D'Cruz says they created just 110 bottles of Eau de Pizza Hut. Will there be more going on department store shelves? She says only time will tell.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1531187 said:


> .....................................................................


Stop over thinking. LOL

I already smell like pizza.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1531142 said:


> thanks for the nice comments guys
> 
> Perhaps one day I'll get a gm. Probably when I'm a grandpa


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1531331 said:


> Stop over thinking. LOL.


That button haunts me....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1531366 said:


> That button haunts me....


I already read it before you changed it 
I can take it.

The dodges are bumpy


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1531593 said:


> I already read it before you changed it
> I can take it.
> 
> The dodges are bumpy


Wasn't you I was worried about....
Mental image blahhhh


----------



## ff1221

For the Chevy lovers out there!

http://media.gm.ca/content/media/ca...ages/news/ca/en/2012/Nov/1106_Truck_King.html


----------



## StratfordPusher

*what*



JD Dave;1531331 said:


> Stop over thinking. LOL
> 
> I already smell like pizza.


You smell like a pizza what ??? lol


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Again*



ff1221;1532089 said:


> For the Chevy lovers out there!
> 
> http://media.gm.ca/content/media/ca...ages/news/ca/en/2012/Nov/1106_Truck_King.html


Damn, another award for GM.... Thumbs Up Thumbs Up Thumbs Up was there any doubt...

Dodge had a few issues with it's new Ram....


----------



## Triple L

I actually think Dodge got it right on the all new 2013 ram... GM dropped the ball and isnt doing anything different for 2013... Hopefully the 14's are something else!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1532181 said:


> I actually think Dodge got it right on the all new 2013 ram... GM dropped the ball and isnt doing anything different for 2013... Hopefully the 14's are something else!


Who the hell are you and does Chad know you have access to his computer?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That brave animal sacrificed its life to ensure one less chevy was on the rd! What a noble creature


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1532191 said:


> Who the hell are you and does Chad know you have access to his computer?


He misses doing a 1-2-3 burnout in the GM, he will be in a DODGE soon....


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Beers...*



Mr.Markus;1532191 said:


> Who the hell are you and does Chad know you have access to his computer?


Too many beers perhaps.....


----------



## Triple L

I did say hopefully the '14 sierra will be something else... Im still a duramax guy thru and thru... Im just giving credit where credit is due... If you pick up this months dieselpower there is about a 6 or 7 page write up on the new dodge... Its pretty cool...


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Dodge*



Triple L;1532245 said:


> I did say hopefully the '14 sierra will be something else... Im still a duramax guy thru and thru... Im just giving credit where credit is due... If you pick up this months dieselpower there is about a 6 or 7 page write up on the new dodge... Its pretty cool...


Actions always speak louder then words....time will tell when it lives in the real world.......


----------



## JD Dave

The 2014 Sierra is coming out summer 2013 from what I've heard. It's totally redesigned.


----------



## DeVries

R.G.PEEL;1532192 said:


> That brave animal sacrificed its life to ensure one less chevy was on the rd! What a noble creature


:laughing:Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1532268 said:


> The 2014 Sierra is coming out summer 2013 from what I've heard. It's totally redesigned.


How was your lunch Dave? I hear if you eat the whole porterhouse they name the restaurant after you.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1532305 said:


> How was your lunch Dave? I hear if you eat the whole porterhouse they name the restaurant after you.


No steak. It was a semiar put on by BDO for the day. Learned a lot. Never been in there before and was impressed. Looked nothing like I thought it would.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1532268 said:


> The 2014 Sierra is coming out summer 2013 from what I've heard. It's totally redesigned.


Maybe they;ll put some thought into giving it some style instead of a box.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1532312 said:


> No steak. It was a semiar put on by BDO for the day. Learned a lot. Never been in there before and was impressed. Looked nothing like I thought it would.


Must be doing something right,they've been there for years..


----------



## goel

Not bad for a couple of farmers. 2.5++ million views since dec 4.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The parodies went downhill after porkchop construction style


----------



## Mr.Markus

My christmas lighting went up today, the Pin Oak that we put in this spring looks awesome.


----------



## CGM Inc.

goel;1532367 said:


> Not bad for a couple of farmers. 2.5++ million views since dec 4.


Approaching 4 million today


----------



## ff1221

JD Dave;1532268 said:


> The 2014 Sierra is coming out summer 2013 from what I've heard. It's totally redesigned.


When I bought the wife's truck back a month or so ago my dealer said that the change was coming as GM hadn't made a change since the economic downturn but he wasn't sure if the HDs would see much change as they went through a complete structural and powerhouse change for 2011, I guess this summer will tell.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Maybe the will make a Denali platnium super longhorn king of the ranch super sized with gravy edition and it will be 100k and you will get a free geo metro


----------



## R.G.PEEL

MIDTOWNPC;1532524 said:


> Maybe the will make a Denali platnium super longhorn king of the ranch super sized with gravy edition and it will be 100k and you will get a free geo metro


That would be sick! Comes with a 3rd testicle!


----------



## greywynd

R.G.PEEL;1532525 said:


> That would be sick! Comes with a 3rd testicle!


For most of the GM owners, wouldn't it be a first testicle?


----------



## Squires

ff1221;1532506 said:


> When I bought the wife's truck back a month or so ago my dealer said that the change was coming as GM hadn't made a change since the economic downturn but he wasn't sure if the HDs would see much change as they went through a complete structural and powerhouse change for 2011, I guess this summer will tell.


I was at a local dealer recently, they said the dealer owners have had the opportunity to see them, but it was very secretive, no phones PDA's yadda yadda when they were shown the 14's.
Also, retooling is apparently underway, what has been made for 13's is what is available, that's it that's all.
The specs are expected on the 15th of Dec with full pics, Detroit and Toronto auto shows in Jan and Feb with a spring release to the dealers.
That's more so for the 1500's as that's where the main changes were to take place, but the sheet metal should carry over to the HD's but "it remains to be seen if that will be 14 or 15's".
I wonder if the gas engine in the HD's will change to a direct injection model as rumoured for the 1500's


----------



## Elite_Maint

Anyone plow Residential in Mississauga??? If so PM ME I have a resi there that has to be done.


----------



## potskie

greywynd;1532540 said:


> For most of the GM owners, wouldn't it be a first testicle?


:laughing:


----------



## Elite_Maint

I have some stock of AMSOIL Synthetic Water Resistant Grease.
Its water washout and sprayoff resistance are outstanding for applications frequently exposed to water, mud, snow or ice.

*Each 397g tube:* Reg price $8.70+hst each. *SALE price $7.40 + hst each.*.

*Case of 10:* Reg. price 82.50+hst *SALE price $70.13+hst*

If anyone is interested. This is what I've used on my salters and other equipment and works mint.


----------



## Grassman09

Here is a slick MDOT truck I spotted yesterday in my travels. Beats the Dodge tool box 1500 version.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

running some trailers from the state side grasshopper?


----------



## CGM Inc.

E Maintenance;1532580 said:


> I have some stock of AMSOIL Synthetic Water Resistant Grease.
> Its water washout and sprayoff resistance are outstanding for applications frequently exposed to water, mud, snow or ice.
> 
> *Each 397g tube:* Reg price $8.70+hst each. *SALE price $7.40 + hst each.*.
> 
> *Case of 10:* Reg. price 82.50+hst *SALE price $70.13+hst*
> 
> If anyone is interested. This is what I've used on my salters and other equipment and works mint.


I take a case if you are in the Streetsville area some day.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1532639 said:


> running some trailers from the state side grasshopper?


Yea went to grab my new enclosed Landscape / Dirt bike / camping trailer I ordered beginning of November. Didn't go to Indiana I got a bit of a deal from Legend trailers they have a store called Becks Trailers and sell other brands. Tons of trailers there.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

NICE! 

becks sells look and quality steel 
however no one says that they sell quality steel dump trailers they just call them something else.


----------



## DeVries

Grassman09;1532625 said:


> Here is a slick MDOT truck I spotted yesterday in my travels. Beats the Dodge tool box 1500 version.


Wonder who makes that, looks really good.


----------



## Grassman09

Yea I think they throw there Legend name on them. There is another trailer co on the us 127 beside becks and becks has a bilboard right in front of that dealer. Wonder how they survive. I'd like to get a Cam Superline dump when or if I replace the JDJ I have now.

The Aluminium single axle trailers Legend makes are not all that good. I picked up a nice all alum single axle last weekend in Kettleby.


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;1532709 said:


> Wonder who makes that, looks really good.


Yea I think I'd always get inspected by customs when I go to the US with a truck box like that. There is a big Knapheide factory or yard off the I69 maybe they make it. Tons of fords in there yard.

I could have stuffed my trailer to the gills with stuff yesterday, they didn't care to look inside and Port Huron border was pretty dead.


----------



## Elite_Maint

CGM Inc.;1532693 said:


> I take a case if you are in the Streetsville area some day.


PM ME your # and I'll give you a call this week i'll be in Mississauga.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Grassman09;1532699 said:


> Yea went to grab my new enclosed Landscape / Dirt bike / camping trailer I ordered beginning of November. Didn't go to Indiana I got a bit of a deal from Legend trailers they have a store called Becks Trailers and sell other brands. Tons of trailers there.


I'm not a FORD guy but damn that truck and trailer look good!


----------



## LuckyPlower

E Maintenance;1532721 said:


> I'm not a FORD guy but damn that truck and trailer look good!


Can't go wrong with black and chrome.


----------



## Grassman09

E Maintenance;1532721 said:


> I'm not a FORD guy but damn that truck and trailer look good!


Thx. Black on Black. Thumbs Up



LuckyPlower;1532736 said:


> Can't go wrong with black and chrome.


I agree as long as its not overkill. Ford has some chrome pkg where the mirrors are chrome exhaust tips are chrome and door handles are chrome. A lil excessive.


----------



## JD Dave

The black on black does look really good.


----------



## CGM Inc.

LuckyPlower;1532736 said:


> Can't go wrong with black and chrome.


My builder asked me on Friday how I keep my truck so clean all the time....Chrome and Silver is my answer! Barely get a compliment on a clean black truck since they never stay clean if they get used.


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1532814 said:


> My builder asked me on Friday how I keep my truck so clean all the time....Chrome and Silver is my answer! Barely get a compliment on a clean black truck since they never stay clean if they get used.


It also helps you have a car wash pass. I wont fit with the back up lights extending from side of backrack and lightbar.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1532816 said:


> It also helps you have a car wash pass. I wont fit with the back up lights extending from side of backrack and lightbar.


My truck gets neglected lately! Barely make it for a wash once a week and the dash has some dust on it too :crying:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I like bright red


----------



## cet

My truck is pretty dirty right now also. 
Last week I got the oil changed, greased and the 4 snows put on. Rather have it dirty and maintained then clean and neglected.


----------



## CGM Inc.

My rule is that I do not have to apologize for a mess if someone gets in my vehicle unexpected, friend, client, co-worker, etc. I judge people by how they treat their car and have been very seldom wrong.


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1532833 said:


> My truck gets neglected lately! Barely make it for a wash once a week and the dash has some dust on it too :crying:


Wow so it almost just looks like a work truck and not a show truck. Never seen your truck dirty.


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1532868 said:


> My rule is that I do not have to apologize for a mess if someone gets in my vehicle unexpected, friend, client, co-worker, etc. I judge people by how they treat their car and have been very seldom wrong.


You can be glad you have never ridden in PPMs truck.. usually has a dogs breakfast on the floor. Yet he doesn't own a dog..


----------



## cet

Years and years ago a friend of mine borrowed my truck for the day. He left me his 4 door Tahoe. I took my daughter and her friend for ice cream. Went to get in the truck and there was only 1 seat clear. I filled a garbage bag just to get them in and it still wasn't clean. :laughing:


----------



## greywynd

Should see mine after basically living out of it for a week or so...... Still better than some, but certainly not clean. However, I generally have every tool that I need, and some, to do whatever comes along too. Plus enough personal effects for the expected time I'm away, and a couple extra days worth, and a few other things. 

I also refuse to litter, so garbage, recycling etc go in the truck until I get a chance to get rid of it properly.


----------



## potskie

greywynd;1532895 said:


> Should see mine after basically living out of it for a week or so...... Still better than some, but certainly not clean. However, I generally have every tool that I need, and some, to do whatever comes along too. Plus enough personal effects for the expected time I'm away, and a couple extra days worth, and a few other things.
> 
> I also refuse to litter, so garbage, recycling etc go in the truck until I get a chance to get rid of it properly.


Same climb into my truck during or just after a storm and it looks like a hurricane went through it. Worst I've had it was in 08 during a big big storm. by the time I found enough time to clean it I opened the passenger door and it was an avalanche of coffee cups. Then the back...... I usually have the seat folded up and spare parts , tools , equipment and broken parts piled as high as the console. Everything you need to fix pretty much any JD, Kubota, Fisher, Horst or Storm made by the time a long one is over.

Kinda looking forward to having only a single fisher to take care of lol.


----------



## potskie

Thought I'd share some pics of my new Rig with ya.

Don't have any pics of it finished yet. Literally finished putting it together hrs before I had to go salting for the first time this year.

When I bought it was graphite but I needed it black and the cost of a pro paint job is reidiculous in my opinion.

So a buddy and my self had at er and I think it turned out pretty darn good. It'll look alot better once I cut and buff it but I didn't have time too.

Last pic is after I got the salter squared away. Was still in the process of installing the push plates. Had to cash and carry the plow as Fisher's info says my front end can't carry an XLS but if you pull the body builder data for my truck Ford says it can with no issue . Oh well easy as pie to install myself. Full warranty still just not on the labour.

I'll post more once I get it washed right up and cut and buffed.


----------



## CGM Inc.

greywynd;1532895 said:


> I also refuse to litter, so garbage, recycling etc go in the truck until I get a chance to get rid of it properly.


 garbage cans are everywhere!


----------



## greywynd

CGM Inc.;1533101 said:


> garbage cans are everywhere!


Not in a lot of the places I go to, or work at.

Next week I'm working on a stone job at a residence. All my garbage will go in the truck. As I'm staying at a friend's place, it'll likely add up until I get back home and then do a clean out. Any garbage produced on jobsites I also take with me unless there is a dumpster or something on site.

The 'swamp job' I just finished, nothing could stay on site, and even though it was 20 minutes from home, there was no place enroute to dispose of stuff. It all came home, then at the end of the job, a load was taken for disposal, and charged to the customer.

Not all of us live and work in the city where there's a Timmie's every 2 blocks.


----------



## LuckyPlower

CGM Inc.;1532814 said:


> My builder asked me on Friday how I keep my truck so clean all the time....Chrome and Silver is my answer! Barely get a compliment on a clean black truck since they never stay clean if they get used.


It's true, but I like the black and chrome even for a work truck. Probably better suited for a Harley though.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

freezing rain warning in effect. 
let the games begin


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1533297 said:


> freezing rain warning in effect.
> let the games begin


Watching TWN on TV and it looks like hours of freezing rain. If you check it on the computer it shows 1 hour for Newmarket and 2 hours for Keswick. Snow before and rain after. I wonder how much of this snow is going to go with the rain. Hard to salt in the pouring rain.

Remind me why I do this business.


----------



## schrader

Atleast the worst of it will be in the evening and overnight hours, I sucks when the freezing rain hits in the middle of the day.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1533303 said:


> Watching TWN on TV and it looks like hours of freezing rain. If you check it on the computer it shows 1 hour for Newmarket and 2 hours for Keswick. Snow before and rain after. I wonder how much of this snow is going to go with the rain. Hard to salt in the pouring rain.
> 
> Remind me why I do this business.


I don't like watching tv because I find they talk and add filler
I just like reading the online predictions. I was going to call them facts.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;1533319 said:


> I sucks when the freezing rain hits in the middle of the day.


you should try harder maybe you wouldn't suck then. Lol
Good thing everyone can read typos.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1533303 said:


> Watching TWN on TV and it looks like hours of freezing rain. If you check it on the computer it shows 1 hour for Newmarket and 2 hours for Keswick. Snow before and rain after. I wonder how much of this snow is going to go with the rain. Hard to salt in the pouring rain.
> 
> Remind me why I do this business.


Every time I visit Waterloo we get this BS! Had to come back early 3 times last winter too :realmad:
Will be a tricky one again no matter what we do....

I like to do nothing, all gone by tomorrow and people will complain why we went out anyhow...or why we didn't! LOL!


----------



## potskie

Aside from one retail site I have .... A shoppers at that :crying: . I just plan on waiting till tonight when it's just rain and if it's still necessary to do so I'm just going to plow the freezing rain off


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Can you preplow freezing rain?


----------



## potskie

Try it and report back!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just did, worked great, the lot is spotless!


----------



## potskie

I'm shocked! who woulda thought!


----------



## cet

The warnings look pretty general for now. Atleast it's not saying hours of continous freezing rain. Still pretty cold out but the temps have gone up in the last few hours.


----------



## goel

You guys NEED a snow storm!!!! Nice 6" one would wear off the edge.


----------



## potskie

cet;1533491 said:


> The warnings look pretty general for now. Atleast it's not saying hours of continous freezing rain. Still pretty cold out but the temps have gone up in the last few hours.


It was supposed to start snowing 2 hrs ago around here if you believed the weather guy. It was sunny till about 20 mins ago.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Cold*



cet;1533491 said:


> The warnings look pretty general for now. Atleast it's not saying hours of continous freezing rain. Still pretty cold out but the temps have gone up in the last few hours.


Cold enough for Snow Bunnys and Reinbeers to appear...... brrrrr


----------



## cet

goel;1533492 said:


> You guys NEED a snow storm!!!! Nice 6" one would wear off the edge.


The first snowfall we had over 12" and it wasn't fun. Can't find curbs and couldn't see 200' driving on Woodbine. It would be nice to have a couple of easy ones to leave some piles for markers and then go from there.


----------



## goel

cet;1533503 said:


> The first snowfall we had over 12" and it wasn't fun. Can't find curbs and couldn't see 200' driving on Woodbine. It would be nice to have a couple of easy ones to leave some piles for markers and then go from there.


Most of us have been not even seen much, if any white stuff.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Guy in a "green" truck is handsalting his parking lot. Very funny


----------



## StratfordPusher

*My wife agrees*



goel;1533492 said:


> You guys NEED a snow storm!!!! Nice 6" one would wear off the edge.


My wife would agree, just in the reverse order.... lol.....


----------



## Alpha Property

i was hanging my christmas lights up, bright and sunny, and by time i got 1/2 of the eves done it got dark and started to pour..... its plus 2 out now, ground is warm and it shows warming up over night.


----------



## cet

EC says frezzing rain in Hamilton right now and TWN says rain/snow mix.
This could be a long night.


----------



## potskie

cet;1533570 said:


> EC says frezzing rain in Hamilton right now and TWN says rain/snow mix.
> This could be a long night.


exact same thing going on in waterloo..........plus the window i'm beside says NOTHING is going on.


----------



## cet

potskie;1533573 said:


> exact same thing going on in waterloo..........plus the window i'm beside says NOTHING is going on.


The window sounds like your best bet. I'm just wondering how much snow the rain will melt. Kind of hard salting when it's raining out.


----------



## potskie

cet;1533584 said:


> The window sounds like your best bet. I'm just wondering how much snow the rain will melt. Kind of hard salting when it's raining out.


Tell me about it..... Freezing rain started so I loaded up the Salter by the time I finished loading the Salter it turned to just rain. So now I'm sitting at tummies enjoying a coffee. Might pop into mc donalds after and see if they need some salt for their fries.


----------



## cet

potskie;1533621 said:


> Tell me about it..... Freezing rain started so I loaded up the Salter by the time I finished loading the Salter it turned to just rain. So now I'm sitting at tummies enjoying a coffee. Might pop into mc donalds after and see if they need some salt for their fries.


Where are you in Ontario


----------



## Triple L

I don't know what part of KW your from but normal rain dosent go ting ting ting on the hood of my trucks..... Still going.....


----------



## old.goalie

Completely off topic, but I just want to remind you owners how it is on the other side.

I started with a new company (one man show) and of course I get the standard " I'm going to hold back two weeks pay etc"...so because it's Toronto where it doesn't seem to snow south of Steele's ave, were not doing any salting or plowing...so it's going on six weeks now and i've worked here and there (for the company) and bam, last week the phones dead, the office is empty and the neighbor is telling me that the sheriff came and repo'd all his gear, truck, plow, everything....I've got a total of $200 bucks out of the guy and lost about $800:realmad:....

I only mention this because I hear a lot of complaints about workers (and I know that some of them are valid), but it's a two way street, how many owners prove to their employee's(customers for that matter also) that they won't be disappearing into the night owing everybody money?......I know I'm not the only one whose been scammed. He had a client list of nearly 60 customers, how many of them paid money up front? I'd almost guarantee that they were seniors that he stole from.

So if you see or know of where John Almeida (short and fat, brown eyes, walks with a limp and chain smokes. He's about 52years old with bald head) is please let me know, and do any business with him at your own risk.

Thanks for reading my little rant, and those that offered me employment earlier I have PM'd you all my cell # and left messages on your phone. 

So anyone looking for a highly skilled plower/salter in the East North York/West Scarborough area let me know....past three years i have been using small truck plows (Ford F350, Dodge quadcab dually 1 ton) and have exp with tractors (Deere, Case IH, even manure spreaders, but that's not a job i want back lol) I have also done sidewalks with a custom bucket on a bobcat...This will show my age  but I have a perfect driving record of 27 years with no tickets, accidents etc.


Cheers
James

Hope it starts snowing sooner rather than later!


----------



## cet

Triple L;1533627 said:


> I don't know what part of KW your from but normal rain dosent go ting ting ting on the hood of my trucks..... Still going.....


You going salting or do you think the rain is going to get rid of this crap. Hasn't started here but it is close. Suppose to be snow first and that's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1533648 said:


> You going salting or do you think the rain is going to get rid of this crap. Hasn't started here but it is close. Suppose to be snow first and that's what I'm hoping for.


I salted this morning at 9:00 and am glad I did... Don't know what is gonna happen but my salt run takes a few hours and we are getting freezing drizzle so that's good enough for me


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1533627 said:


> I don't know what part of KW your from but normal rain dosent go ting ting ting on the hood of my trucks..... Still going.....


Right now I'm sitting in the fairway rd lot I maintain. It's just raining... There were 2 minutes spurts of ice pellets mixed in but considering its hitting and melt I didn't feel it worth mentioning.


----------



## cet

My run takes a while too but my schools are closed now. Now I sit on the fence and I'm suppose to guess what might happen. Snow, freezing rain then rain is what they say but only plus 2 by morning.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Blowing hard with ice pellets here, Think I'll hit the old age homes and firehalls, sit back and wait to see what the night brings.


----------



## potskie

old.goalie;1533628 said:


> Completely off topic, but I just want to remind you owners how it is on the other side.
> 
> I started with a new company (one man show) and of course I get the standard " I'm going to hold back two weeks pay etc"...so because it's Toronto where it doesn't seem to snow south of Steele's ave, were not doing any salting or plowing...so it's going on six weeks now and i've worked here and there (for the company) and bam, last week the phones dead, the office is empty and the neighbor is telling me that the sheriff came and repo'd all his gear, truck, plow, everything....I've got a total of $200 bucks out of the guy and lost about $800:realmad:....
> 
> I only mention this because I hear a lot of complaints about workers (and I know that some of them are valid), but it's a two way street, how many owners prove to their employee's(customers for that matter also) that they won't be disappearing into the night owing everybody money?......I know I'm not the only one whose been scammed. He had a client list of nearly 60 customers, how many of them paid money up front? I'd almost guarantee that they were seniors that he stole from.
> 
> So if you see or know of where John Almeida (short and fat, brown eyes, walks with a limp and chain smokes. He's about 52years old with bald head) is please let me know, and do any business with him at your own risk.
> 
> Thanks for reading my little rant, and those that offered me employment earlier I have PM'd you all my cell # and left messages on your phone.
> 
> So anyone looking for a highly skilled plower/salter in the East North York/West Scarborough area let me know....past three years i have been using small truck plows (Ford F350, Dodge quadcab dually 1 ton) and have exp with tractors (Deere, Case IH, even manure spreaders, but that's not a job i want back lol) I have also done sidewalks with a custom bucket on a bobcat...This will show my age  but I have a perfect driving record of 27 years with no tickets, accidents etc.
> 
> Cheers
> James
> 
> Hope it starts snowing sooner rather than later!


It definitely does go both ways. Look at DPM or where I just left. It was only a matter of time before they shuttered it and screwed the staff / vendors like they did in 3 other cities.

I don't think even the MOL can do anything aside from add you to a long list or debtors can they?

I'm sure you'll get something steady and decent quick. Good guys are hard to find.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*2 minute storm*

We had 2 minutes of snow, followed by 2 minutes of freezing rain, followed by just rain.... don't look like a sand event here....


----------



## snowplowchick

potskie;1533670 said:


> It definitely does go both ways. Look at DPM or
> 
> .


I heard gossip about that place if that is the business I think it is, I heard he just disappeared off the face of the earth.


----------



## cet

StratfordPusher;1533697 said:


> We had 2 minutes of snow, followed by 2 minutes of freezing rain, followed by just rain.... don't look like a sand event here....


I could handle that tonight.


----------



## potskie

cet;1533712 said:


> I could handle that tonight.


That's how k-w went too. Loving this polycaster. My Salter is the only one I've seen tonight that doesn't have salt soup pouring out of it.


----------



## schrader

Light snow here, looks like I will hold off until 2:00 this morning and figure it out then.


----------



## Alpha Property

Nothing but rain down this way, plus 2 or 3


----------



## old.goalie

MOL is a joke. don't protect workers or employers!

I (and those like me) will live and learn. 

I don't understand how people don't understand that it's a team and their's no "I" in team.


----------



## chachi1984

rain in burlington, forecast says rain over night


----------



## CGM Inc.

potskie;1533658 said:


> Right now I'm sitting in the fairway rd lot I maintain. It's just raining... There were 2 minutes spurts of ice pellets mixed in but considering its hitting and melt I didn't feel it worth mentioning.


Clintar was doing schools in the Fairview area around 4pm in Kitchener.
Pavement was bone dry!

Pooring rain here now and my neighbor is still going full blast to put salt down......


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1533803 said:


> Clintar was doing schools in the Fairview area around 4pm in Kitchener.
> Pavement was bone dry!
> 
> Pooring rain here now and my neighbor is still going full blast to put salt down......


Salt would be a waste for sure in Mississauga. North Brampton could use some salt though,


----------



## CGM Inc.

old.goalie;1533628 said:


> So if you see or know of where John Almeida (short and fat, brown eyes, walks with a limp and chain smokes. He's about 52years old with bald head) is please let me know, and do any business with him at your own risk.


Is that Almeida landscaping from Woodbridge?


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;1533736 said:


> Light snow here, looks like I will hold off until 2:00 this morning and figure it out then.


Same here, still -3 c.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1533807 said:


> Salt would be a waste for sure in Mississauga. North Brampton could use some salt though,


Where is North Brampton?


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1533834 said:


> Where is North Brampton?


Just south of South Caledon.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1533841 said:


> Just south of South Caledon.


Thumbs Up so I should be safe


----------



## potskie

CGM Inc.;1533803 said:


> Clintar was doing schools in the Fairview area around 4pm in Kitchener.
> Pavement was bone dry!
> 
> Pooring rain here now and my neighbor is still going full blast to put salt down......


Well now that I no longer work for mini clintar ( the employee manuals were even directly photocopied from clintar ones) I can let you in on their secrets or at least the ones I know!

That's straight up SOP. The routes for each truck are so large that it would take 8 - 10 hrs for them to do a full salting. Which as we all know is very not acceptable in freezing rain. So at any hint of it they will be out pre salting. With all the liability on their shoulders for that many retail sites I don't blame em. That being said..... Schools on a Sunday ???????? Their op manager must have told the guys to pre salt their runs neglecting to tell them NOT to do stuff that is closed today lol.

You should send Mr, Smiley an email LOL.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I salted my 24 hour stuff and back at home 
It's now raining and making slush of the bit of wet snow that came down. 
Wait and see what the am brings. I think the lake is
Keeping it warm here


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

CGM Inc.;1533803 said:


> Clintar was doing schools in the Fairview area around 4pm in Kitchener.
> Pavement was bone dry!
> 
> Pooring rain here now and my neighbor is still going full blast to put salt down......


Common sense is quickly leaving this industry with some companies.


----------



## cet

It's -2 here and it is freezing on contact. The radar looks like it is almost done. Where is all this rain suppose to come from?


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1533882 said:


> It's -2 here and it is freezing on contact. The radar looks like it is almost done. Where is all this rain suppose to come from?


It did the exact same here... very light salt .Looks like it's over. No rain yet.


----------



## ff1221

Got about an inch of snow around 5:30, then wet snow, then some freezing rain, but it's all stopped for now, kind of hit and miss.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Maple is an ice rink!! I walk out of my house and almost did a face plant..


----------



## Elite_Maint

Anyone have stuff in Vaughan you'll need to salt!...


----------



## G.Landscape

I was downtown Kitchener helping put up Christmas lights and never found anything freezing up, I was ready to head for the salter if needed but nothing ever stuck and it only seems to be getting warmer now.


----------



## Elite_Maint

I'm in Toronto now and everything is wet and seems like its getting warmer.


----------



## cet

Not really warming up here.


----------



## Elite_Maint

YRP is advising people to not drive on the 400 north of steeles..due to icy conditions and accidents!...


----------



## cet

I think they got hit a little harder with the freezing rain. I went out to do a sidewalk and there wasn't a town truck in site.

I'm still wondering where this next band of rain is coming from. The radar looks pretty clear.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We salted Brampton, Markham, Uxbridge, Durham, and anything retail in Scarborough and anything on a membrane.

Odd night, Many different conditions all over the place. Had a heater go at a building we do and the cars were sliding down the ramp. I got there just in time it felt.

Freezing rain is just wrong. Someone upstairs doesn't like us.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Down came the Rain washed it all away


----------



## grandview

Almost 50 out right now.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Plus 5 here. So 41 

Out seeing who likes to park in my lots over night when they shouldn't be.


----------



## ff1221

Foggy and +1 here, slowly melting away, got some walkways to shovel for two elderly clients and one new commercial account that we want to keep happy, the wife is my new shovelling crew and today is training day!Thumbs Up


----------



## Alpha Property

+10 out here, 15.4mm of rain from when this started yesterday. I'm glad it came as rain


----------



## Elite_Maint

Alpha Property;1534143 said:


> I'm glad it came as rain


Me too!...but it was nice going out last night to inspect the properties its kinda like a warm up!..


----------



## Alpha Property

I m goin to try and run 3 trucks this winter, I have 2 new drivers. I m really hoping for a couple of 2 inch overnight plows to get the ball rolling lol


----------



## old.goalie

I'm hoping for 1 inch of snow, freezing rain that lasts, anything to get out on the road.
Plowing in Toronto just doesn't pay the bills.
Going to have to move to upstate New York and get myself one of those Obama phones to use while I plow....lol


----------



## old.goalie

I don't think so, this guy drove a red GMC with the companies name on the side.
He was located at Victoria Park and highway 401, what their address, perhaps they are related.
Thx


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Almeida is a decent sized company, so I bet this is a relative.


----------



## Grassman09

Past few weeks have been rough here. 1 truck got sick now the other.:realmad:
Don't count on Ford roadside assistance. CA Towing didn't want to come out yesterday evening, Abrams sent two trucks and both couldn't lift the Ford. Atlantic brought out a real truck this morning.


----------



## Triple L

What happened? Fuel rail or exhaust sensor?


----------



## Grassman09

It said low oil pressure before it shut it self down. Could be a faulty sensor. So far I've had the def heater replaced in spring, def tank replaced few weeks ago and computer has been re flashed a few times.


----------



## Triple L

hmm... A friend has about 115k on his and only had 1 exhaust sensor... other then that the truck has been flawless... plow and salt truck 100%... Sounds like yours isnt have the best of luck... Let me know what it is, I'm keeping an eye on these new 6.7's... I think its the fact that I love the livedrive pto concept that nobody has and it would be awesome in a new 550, and ford is the only one with extended cab, crew is just too big with an 11' body... That black 550 in another thread is wicked!


----------



## Triple L

I gave myn a facelift

New Harley smoked headlights, new grill and 08 tow mirrors *(like new 07 mirrors for sale!) * and painted all the flat black trim pieces and fender flares white...

Add the nice snowcone


----------



## potskie

That's alot of parts to be putting a newer truck... We beat the ever loving piss out of a couple 6.7s and I mean the ever loving piss out of em and they have never given a single issue. Aside from brakes there hasn't been any work done to em.

Also is the tow operator hooking up the super duty ********? or just have a death wish?

That's alot of truck to trust to the winch on an incline. especially a wet one.


----------



## schrader

Almost two seasons and 1150 hours on my 6.7, had the DEF heater issue and the nox sensor recall but neither to the truck out of service. Real happy with the power and mileage of the 6.7.

we had every form of precip here in the last 24 hours, snow, ice pellets,freezing rain and rain, The salt took care of it for the most part but it took a few hours to get it melting, looks like another full salt run here tonight if the temps drop like the are supposed to.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hope it's just prewinter jitters Grassman. 
I'll take my soar ribs and dimming dome light


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Sometimes things go that way, and all the trucks break together like they're on strike or something. Happened to us last week, but nothing needed towed. They all limped themselves to the shop.

Started off we took the 08 ford to diesel depot to fix its whining rear diff.and safety it so we could sell it to my brother in law. Turns out it also needs bearings and basically a completly rebuilt rearend. While that was all apart, the brakes were passable, but barely so might as well put new rotors and pads on it.

Same day, my father has the 05 chevy and he calls to say that something is "f'd right up". drops it at our yard and I limped it over to diesel depot in 2nd gear at about 30km\hr. Turns out it was just a harness on the injectors. While on the hoist, we find out that the front boots are ripped and it needs a front right shaft. YAY!

Next I hear the 05 making noise from the back wheels while stopping when I'm floating a machine. I pussyfooted it back to my yard letting the downshift do as much stopping as possible. Did those ones at the yard because the diesel depot shop was already full with our stuff! (Mom's truck was there getting fixed as well) I told the shop owner that his kids are gonna have a great christmas, but our family will share a can of beans.

Headed out now to pick up a new wiring harness so the chevy can carry a salter if needed. Both duallies are wired, but with the 08 getting transferred over the christmas break, I want a backup.


----------



## Grassman09

Lots of power for sure. Great on the open road. I made it from Mississauga to Burton Michigan about 1/4 tank, and from there to Dixon Illinois on 1 tank. With empty skid steer trailer. But with a enclosed trailer on the back no so good. 
Dealer must have screwed something up when they did the heater in spring. This fall it was the pump thats was spewing DEF fluid outside the tank. They put new pump and new tank on it. 

Guess the tow truck driver trusted his winch at least they could lift it. Abrams Hino struggled. Maybe they didnt have the engine RPMs up high enough to work the pump. 

Dean I feel sorry for you in the Dodge especially on the concrete interstate in Michigan. I hope its just pre winter Jitters. The shifter pooped out of gear on big white and was stuck in reverse. Contemplated driving it in reverse to the shop marginally better then my forward driving in it.


----------



## ff1221

Stupid question, but we are new to sanding and salting and have got our first contract that requires salting the lot, just wondering how much salt to do a 1acre lot per trip?


----------



## CGM Inc.

1ton per 2.5 acres


----------



## G.Landscape

CGM Inc.;1534429 said:


> 1ton per 2.5 acres


Just finished "smart about salt" training today......they would say 435lbs or 0.25 ton MAX! Should be more around 374lbs


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Which is extrapolated from lab data of how much salt it takes to melt that volume of ice. Peicing and performing according to that would lead to very unhappy customers. As CGM said just under .5T/acre works beautifully.


----------



## snowplowchick

All these problems with Fords, it can't just be a coincidence.


----------



## G.Landscape

R.G.PEEL;1534530 said:


> Which is extrapolated from lab data of how much salt it takes to melt that volume of ice. Peicing and performing according to that would lead to very unhappy customers. As CGM said just under .5T/acre works beautifully.


Actually apparently this is from actual data collected from various comtractors over the last few years doing snow removal in various parking lots...


----------



## cet

G.Landscape;1534549 said:


> Actually apparently this is from actual data collected from various comtractors over the last few years doing snow removal in various parking lots...


Those contractors must have some pretty accurate scales in their trucks.

We put it down, no one complains, everything is good.

Most nights it's 12-14 tonne for 30 schools. Some is the whole school, some are just fronts.

There is more to salting then how much per acre. Last night we had to hammer our north schools. It was still zero at 7am.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Chris is 100 percent right about pounding it down sometimes and just a sprinkle others.

I keep records of what I spread every year and divide by the times applied and the acres on the route. It is +/-half ton/acre each time.


----------



## ff1221

So what are you guys paying per ton for salt?


----------



## cet

I would love to have a new F550 for a plow/salt truck but these problems scare me.


----------



## cet

ff1221;1534601 said:


> So what are you guys paying per ton for salt?


Are you picking up at a depot or having trailers delivered.

I'm paying $72/tonne delivered to the shop 36-40 tonne per load from Canadian.

Salt Depot is $74 delivered same quantity or $86 pick up in Newmarket.

Canadian sends Kitching trucks with live bottoms. Nothing beats these guys and their shop is the next block over mine. I usually get the last load of the day so if it snowed or rained all night there deep enough into the pile that I get dry stuff.

Pickle mix is $54/tonne picked up.


----------



## snowplowchick

75 a tonne delivered. That was price getting 145 tonne delivered a few weeks ago. Now that I see those prices of Cets, I'm going to shop around and get it for less if I can.


----------



## potskie

85 a tonne picked up at a depot.

Company I was working for was at 67.90 a tonne delivered from sifto.


----------



## cet

snowplowchick;1534615 said:


> 75 a tonne delivered. That was price getting 145 tonne delivered a few weeks ago. Now that I see those prices of Cets, I'm going to shop around and get it for less if I can.


You're paying $145 delivered?


----------



## cet

potskie;1534616 said:


> 85 a tonne picked up at a depot.
> 
> Company I was working for was at 67.90 a tonne delivered from sifto.


That's cheap from Sifto, that would take some serious volume or real close to the mine.


----------



## snowplowchick

cet;1534621 said:


> You're paying $145 delivered?


No, we actually got 85 tonne delivered by 2 trucks.. One load for each shop. Paid 75 bucks a tonne.

Edited because I can't add. Sorry, so blonde. So dumb. Lol


----------



## cet

snowplowchick;1534624 said:


> No, we actually got 85 tonne delivered by 2 trucks.. One load for each shop. Paid 75 bucks a tonne.
> 
> Edited because I can't add. Lol


I was going to ask what size truck brought that. 

I can't read I guess.


----------



## snowplowchick

cet;1534627 said:


> I was going to ask what size truck brought that.
> 
> I can't read I guess.


Big trucks with lots of wheels. Lol


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1534623 said:


> That's cheap from Sifto, that would take some serious volume or real close to the mine.


Thumbs Up those days are long gone for sure. 2-3000 tonnes I would guess


----------



## CGM Inc.

G.Landscape;1534524 said:


> Just finished "smart about salt" training today......they would say 435lbs or 0.25 ton MAX! Should be more around 374lbs


All what they preech is based on public roads.....


----------



## CGM Inc.

snowplowchick;1534548 said:


> All these problems with Fords, it can't just be a coincidence.


Heared a newer FORD got towed last night.....


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1534634 said:


> Thumbs Up those days are long gone for sure. 2-3000 tonnes I would guess


I bet closer to 10,000.

I know a guy that does many times my volume and pays the same as me. I went by his shop a few years ago when there was 1 truck unloading and 3 sitting on the road waiting to dump.


----------



## cet

snowplowchick;1534632 said:


> Big trucks with lots of wheels. Lol


Imagine the wrong trucking company hauling that. It might be an all day load.


----------



## snowplowchick

CGM Inc.;1534639 said:


> Heared a newer FORD got towed last night.....[/
> 
> Details? Lol
> 
> Our treated salt loads come from Detroit the last few years.


----------



## Triple L

potskie;1534616 said:


> 85 a tonne picked up at a depot.
> 
> Company I was working for was at 67.90 a tonne delivered from sifto.


Who's selling for $85?


----------



## StratfordPusher

*84.00*



Triple L;1534674 said:


> Who's selling for $85?


I paid 84.00 a ton dropped in Stratford....


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Tow friendly*



snowplowchick;1534670 said:


> CGM Inc.;1534639 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heared a newer FORD got towed last night.....[/
> 
> Details? Lol
> 
> Our treated salt loads come from Detroit the last few years.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another Tow friendly Ford product... have a few locals buddies having issues as well, one has been on the hook 5 times in the first 10K,,,, yikes
> 
> But I see they have come up with another fix .....  Thumbs Up
Click to expand...


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1534674 said:


> Who's selling for $85?


Stone in waterloo, thats the COD price. 95 on account... I was picking up at straus too (saw you post earlier) till I popped in there last night.


----------



## potskie

CGM Inc.;1534634 said:


> Thumbs Up those days are long gone for sure. 2-3000 tonnes I would guess


They were at 20,000 tonne last year lol.

This broken truck syndrome seems to be going around. Went out for a bit and my truck got all sluggish and started throwing codes. All related to the fuel system. Changed the fuel filter and she got a lot of power back when cold but hot it's still throwing p0191 and having issues. Next is the Evap canister, according to a Ford TSB it's the culprit. All plugged up and such.

Thing is they want a little over $400 for a new one :realmad:

Tomorrow I'm going to pull the current one and see if I can't clean it out before I drop a boat load of my dough on a new one.


----------



## potskie

CGM Inc.;1534638 said:


> All what they preech is based on public roads.....


That's just it and their salt amounts are probably dead on when you have that much traffic to help things along and warm up the roads but when you don't you need alot more.

I actually used to keep a salt volume / temp chart taped to the back of my visor as a reference for when it's real cold.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

potskie;1534716 said:


> They were at 20,000 tonne last year lol.
> 
> This broken truck syndrome seems to be going around. Went out for a bit and my truck got all sluggish and started throwing codes. All related to the fuel system. Changed the fuel filter and she got a lot of power back when cold but hot it's still throwing p0191 and having issues. Next is the Evap canister, according to a Ford TSB it's the culprit. All plugged up and such.
> 
> Thing is they want a little over $400 for a new one :realmad:
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to pull the current one and see if I can't clean it out before I drop a boat load of my dough on a new one.


Welcome to company ownership!!! Lol


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I too got bitten by the Ford bug. Ended up with the best of the best 01 F350 with the 7.3. Love many things about it but can't get used to the lack of go. Fuel mileage is a tad low too at 14MPG. 

All the horror stories WRT DEF fluid and regen flashes makes me crazy. The diesel trucks of the late 90's seem to be so much more reliable. Sometimes the drive for show and put for doe make more and more sence to me..


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Snows comin!

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...orecast-model-is-stormier-in-the-east/2558096


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1534639 said:


> Heared a newer FORD got towed last night.....


This morning actually. Heard a dodge needed new ball joints and an alignment this spring after a winter of plowing what 3 times.... 


Triple L;1534674 said:


> Who's selling for $85?


Draglam most likely. Using Torcan this year. I called Draglam if they would give me a better rate then last year they called me back 3 weeks later... Turns out my truck needs a exhaust sensor. If I had a cool dealer I'd rip the dpf and urea system off and enjoy 20 mpg economy and not 375kms to 90L tank.


----------



## Triple L

potskie;1534710 said:


> Stone in waterloo, thats the COD price. 95 on account... I was picking up at straus too (saw you post earlier) till I popped in there last night.


man thats a good price!!!

thanks


----------



## snowplowchick

I just noticed this on the bottom of one of Stratford Pusher's last posts- "I'm sorry. I forgot. I only exist when you need something." 

Is that something you say to the wife? :whistling:


----------



## StratfordPusher

snowplowchick;1534785 said:


> I just noticed this on the bottom of one of Stratford Pusher's last posts- "I'm sorry. I forgot. I only exist when you need something."
> 
> Is that something you say to the wife? :whistling:


Close..... Thumbs Up


----------



## snowplowchick

Wow Stratford Pusher. You are so creative. I will choose to pretend your latest is not directed at me. lol 

Anyway, I took this pic of a unit that drops sand and hot water on the road to make traction for vehicles. Interesting approach. MTO apparently used these in a trial in Northern Ontario.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Lake effect*

Few small streamers coming inland off Lake Huron this evening.... so far it's not reaching us.... but it's trying....


----------



## StratfordPusher

*thanks*



snowplowchick;1534818 said:


> Wow Stratford Pusher. You are so creative. I will choose to pretend your latest is not directed at me. lol
> 
> Thats what my wife says too....sorta.... :laughing:


----------



## snowplowchick

Awfully quiet in here, considering PS broke a record just now with the most users online ever. 


6440 professional snow professionals.. er... or something.


----------



## goel

Vast majority are just trolls afraid to log in.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1534642 said:


> I bet closer to 10,000.
> 
> I know a guy that does many times my volume and pays the same as me. I went by his shop a few years ago when there was 1 truck unloading and 3 sitting on the road waiting to dump.


Same at the guy beside me. spreads 120 tonnes a night


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1534674 said:


> Who's selling for $85?


We pick up for 80$


----------



## Mr.Markus

snowplowchick;1534818 said:


> Anyway, I took this pic of a unit that drops sand and hot water on the road to make traction for vehicles. Interesting approach. MTO apparently used these in a trial in Northern Ontario.


The rolling fog.........


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1534758 said:


> This morning actually. Heard a dodge needed new ball joints and an alignment this spring after a winter of plowing what 3 times....


My truck is still running all original parts Thumbs Up
All the truck got to the service you are referring to was an alignment!
Yours got that after 10,00Km from what I recall


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1534774 said:


> man thats a good price!!!
> 
> thanks


Especially considering I live in North lake shore... I can get from my driveway to stone in 3 minutes. Only reason I was going to straus is they are 5 minutes from the bulk of my sites but for that much of a price difference I'll load up up here and drive down. That's actually why I went there last night and discovered the amazing price.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

So glad we haven't had much snow yet! Still have a truck to upfit!!!! Apparently it is Nov 15th tomorrow according to Ford.

Truck looks great Chad - like an 08!

We have had some issues with eh 6.7, fuel rail, sensors, and the latest... apparently one of my guys let batteries fall into the vents on the dash, it fell onto something... corroded something, and now we have an oil leak.... wtf...


----------



## old.goalie

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1534728 said:


> I too got bitten by the Ford bug. Ended up with the best of the best 01 F350 with the 7.3. Love many things about it but can't get used to the lack of go. Fuel mileage is a tad low too at 14MPG.
> 
> All the horror stories WRT DEF fluid and regen flashes makes me crazy. The diesel trucks of the late 90's seem to be so much more reliable. Sometimes the drive for show and put for doe make more and more sence to me..


I used to drive the 7.3L ford f350, best truck out there....and totally hauls a$$.
fully loaded with salt it would pull and push snow even better than the much bigger models.
Heavy feet burn the diesel, just use that massive amount of torque to get her going....r u using your boost gauge....if use plan the turbo right it dramatically increases the fuel economy.

I might buy it when my old boss goes out of business.


----------



## old.goalie

Lynden-Jeff;1534741 said:


> Snows comin!
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...orecast-model-is-stormier-in-the-east/2558096


I've got flurries here on the north york/scarborough border....nothing to padpayup my pocket with though


----------



## old.goalie

goel;1534856 said:


> Vast majority are just trolls afraid to log in.


There all PM's (property managers) looking to steal all of the secrets that we share online :laughing:....those bastards


----------



## ff1221

Wow! I started a good conversation, so here's my deal and why I am asking We have never done salting on our lots unless we had a heavy bout of freezing rain, but this year we got a contract that requires salting the parking lot, small lot 1 acre so I subbed it to a guy that subs plowing to me and besides he is the only guy with salt storage and large spreaders in town. He is charging $60 a pop for salting and I thought well that's kind of spendy when you figure I only get like a garbage pail or 2 on the whole lot, so I thought maybe I should buy a spreader, or a dump insert with tailgate spreader cause I need a new dump insert (John Pristine I am going to call you) and get a load of salt, although storage is a bit of an issue for this year. I called my buddy and he said I could buy salt from him for around $115/ton, so he is making it up on the other side obviously because we only live 50k from the mine. Now I have done the math and if I salted the most likely maximum amount I probably only need 10ton of salt but if you have the equipment and means then there is the possibility for more work. Thanks for all the input and any other info would be helpful, just pricing out units now to get an idea, the contract I have is for 5 years and I've allowed around $2500/year for salting so the math kinda makes sense to get my own stuff.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

My math says otherwise. Give it to the 60/time guy. You're not thinking of maintainance, breakdowns, mounting/unmounting, storage etc.... You have 12500 over 5 years. 4000 is salt, a good salter is 5-6000$. Not worth it. Try to sell more salting first then buy one when you have the contract.


----------



## cet

I would sub that out in a heart beat. I wouldn't want the salting equipment on my truck if I had to little salting.

If you decide to do it I would look into a Airflo MSS to start with.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Won't be hard to pick up a few more sites in a small town once you have the equipment to make the #'s work better. The challenge I've always had was back up... don't screw your salting guy out of work. If you can't call him on backing you up, you'll need 2 salters... the best thing I did was a minimum dollar on salting+product. Chances are you're not going to get a great deal on salt this time of year, sub it and see what next season brings. Good luck with what you decide Mike


----------



## G.Landscape

"Lots" of snow in Kitchener right now...TWN says partly sunny....


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1535182 said:


> "Lots" of snow in Kitchener right now...TWN says partly sunny....


I so saw it coming too lol. All forecasts said nadda but I was watching the radar at 4 am and said to my self imvgoing to be salting today. Sure enough at 7:30 I am salting!

Kicker is as I pull off my last site the fuel pump in my truck gives up the ghost. Hence me surfing the web.... I'm waiting on the tow truck lol


----------



## StratfordPusher

potskie;1535186 said:


> I so saw it coming too lol. All forecasts said nadda but I was watching the radar at 4 am and said to my self imvgoing to be salting today. Sure enough at 7:30 I am salting!
> 
> Kicker is as I pull off my last site the fuel pump in my truck gives up the ghost. Hence me surfing the web.... I'm waiting on the tow truck lol


Full sand run this morning....  love these morning streamers.... payup


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

dump dogg is cheap. $2100 from general Welding in buffalo


----------



## G.Landscape

StratfordPusher;1535211 said:


> Full sand run this morning....  love these morning streamers.... payup


Sand? Really?


----------



## G.Landscape

Makes me laugh every year, we have had 4 snow events here and with one today we have 4 new properties to price out.....payup


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1535112 said:


> My math says otherwise. Give it to the 60/time guy. You're not thinking of maintainance, breakdowns, mounting/unmounting, storage etc.... You have 12500 over 5 years. 4000 is salt, a good salter is 5-6000$. Not worth it. Try to sell more salting first then buy one when you have the contract.


Let him do it for 60$ and charge 80$ 
That is cheap from what I can see....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

G.Landscape;1535224 said:


> Sand? Really?


I get really excited when I get to spread load after load of pickled sand. Makes the next plow peel off real nice also.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1535243 said:


> Let him do it for 60$ and charge 80$
> That is cheap from what I can see....


Especially if he gives you plowing. 
Pad the pockets that pad yours.


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC;1535246 said:


> Especially if he gives you plowing.
> Pad the pockets that pad yours.


You guys are likely right, probably what is bugging me is that there is no snow to plow, but there is ice to salt, so my outgo is more than my income, but it'll swing around, besides if I'm not plowing the lot I'm still making money so I guess it's a win win.payup

Just got the quote for new TruckCraft insert and De-Icer, won't be going into the salting business anytime soon!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Yuuup*



G.Landscape;1535224 said:


> Sand? Really?


Yuuup... good old 80/20 mix.... only a handfull of properties here in Stratford use straight salt....

payup


----------



## chachi1984

Grassman09;1534758 said:


> This morning actually. Heard a dodge needed new ball joints and an alignment this spring after a winter of plowing what 3 times....
> 
> Draglam most likely. Using Torcan this year. I called Draglam if they would give me a better rate then last year they called me back 3 weeks later... Turns out my truck needs a exhaust sensor. If I had a cool dealer I'd rip the dpf and urea system off and enjoy 20 mpg economy and not 375kms to 90L tank.


around me , hamilton,burlington,oakville,
its 115 per tonn


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Ie*

Lake Huron is looking good, a few streamers are forming again tonight.... Thumbs Up

Maybe another sand run for the am


----------



## Mr.Markus

*Hand cramp!!!*


----------



## Elite_Maint

Today I met Stefan from CGM Inc. It was nice meeting you we had a nice chat and hope you like that AMSOIL waterproof grease.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Another dissapointing start to the winter season. Last log entery Feb 24/2012, c-1" salting.... Wow at this rate there will be many cheap plows on Kijiji in the tropics.

Forecasting models are all over the place. Many fantacy storms on the horison. The cold keeps looking like it get pushed back north before these storms and cools back down behind. The next one with some potential is around the 18th.... Fingers crossed.


----------



## CGM Inc.

E Maintenance;1535672 said:


> Today I met Stefan from CGM Inc. It was nice meeting you we had a nice chat and hope you like that AMSOIL waterproof grease.


 doors are always open at CGM!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1535632 said:


> *Hand cramp!!!*


That's the wife's job  delivered my stuff last week already.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Been $%#@ing around with the BOSS plow today to get the head lights working.
That is the cheapest piece of crap connector I have seen for a while.
Power to the vehicle side of the harness on all terminals and nothing makes it to the head lights.
Ordering a new harness on the plow side....looks like I'm not the only one since someone else just ordered one as well as per the dealer.


----------



## DeVries

Check at the headlights. We had an issue with one and it was where the wires plug into the headlight, it's almost like the wiring shrunk and pulled the connectors to the headlights and signals out of the main connector at the bottom of the headlight. Fairly easy fix just needed to cut the zip ties on the tower and streach the wires out along the light bar more.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1535830 said:


> Check at the headlights. We had an issue with one and it was where the wires plug into the headlight, it's almost like the wiring shrunk and pulled the connectors to the headlights and signals out of the main connector at the bottom of the headlight. Fairly easy fix just needed to cut the zip ties on the tower and streach the wires out along the light bar more.


We traced everything and opened the harness...no connection from the plug forward :realmad:


----------



## DeVries

Probably a wire broken right at the back of the plug on the plow side then.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Liquid seminar at legends today, anyone else going?


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1535632 said:


> *Hand cramp!!!*


Hey Markus, where do you get the Cards and stickers made?


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221;1535906 said:


> Hey Markus, where do you get the Cards and stickers made?


Cards I order through Sick Kids, the money goes to the hospital.

The stickers are from my vinyl guy that does the trucks, and stickers for the equip.
Does vehicle wraps also. Made you look De/Signs 519-843-2882


----------



## potskie

CGM Inc.;1535729 said:


> Been $%#@ing around with the BOSS plow today to get the head lights working.
> That is the cheapest piece of crap connector I have seen for a while.
> Power to the vehicle side of the harness on all terminals and nothing makes it to the head lights.
> Ordering a new harness on the plow side....looks like I'm not the only one since someone else just ordered one as well as per the dealer.


Easiest solution I see here is to light it on fire and go by a fisher.


----------



## BC Handyman

Well I got a bit of snow last night, only a skiff, just under a cm or just enough to deal with the zero & salt acounts. Anyone else get any snow last night?


----------



## CGM Inc.

potskie;1535961 said:


> Easiest solution I see here is to light it on fire and go by a fisher.


...exactly my words! My first Fisher I bought is also the same age....goes on the truck and works. 4 years ain't that old for a plow considering I have Arctic's that are most likely 20 years and still run.


----------



## potskie

CGM Inc.;1535994 said:


> ...exactly my words! My first Fisher I bought is also the same age....goes on the truck and works. 4 years ain't that old for a plow considering I have Arctic's that are most likely 20 years and still run.


and here I was expecting you to defend the BOSS with all the piss and vinegar everyone else who owns them seems to defend them with.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1535892 said:


> Probably a wire broken right at the back of the plug on the plow side then.


 that what it looks like to me. will find out when the new harness works.
The beauty of buying used  1/2 the truck got rewired the last days.
Lot's of corroded or broken ground wires but non of it made the lights work.

Not sure how others feel but bad wiring is one of our biggest issues for reliability.
I solder everything and use sealed heat shrink on what we do. Some of the old wires are beyond soldering due to corrosion of the copper. Rather spend the time now vs in a storm.
All plugs get dielectric grease as well.


----------



## Mr.Markus

potskie;1535997 said:


> and here I was expecting you to defend the BOSS with all the piss and vinegar everyone else who owns them seems to defend them with.


...or learn to chase a wire and do a quality splice.Thumbs Up JK


----------



## chachi1984

bur/oak/miss looks like we could be in for some action next week according too TWN


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1536000 said:


> ...or learn to chase a wire and do a quality splice.Thumbs Up JK


I'm good but not that good! I won't take the molded plug apart to splice a wire since I know better


----------



## G.Landscape

Anyone ever use the self loading salter by Bobcat or Reist equipment. Looking to purchase one for a specific site and wondering about any things to be concerned about.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1535998 said:


> that what it looks like to me. will find out when the new harness works.
> The beauty of buying used  1/2 the truck got rewired the last days.
> Lot's of corroded or broken ground wires but non of it made the lights work.
> 
> Not sure how others feel but bad wiring is one of our biggest issues for reliability.
> I solder everything and use sealed heat shrink on what we do. Some of the old wires are beyond soldering due to corrosion of the copper. Rather spend the time now vs in a storm.
> All plugs get dielectric grease as well.


Now I know where the Boss came from. The wiring on a Boss is a lot more simple then a Fisher. My 98 and 02 all had original wiring when I sold them with 10 years of use. I guess the quality of the install is very important.


----------



## schrader

Had to go to Meaford this morning to pick up some Walker parts, it was a raging blizzard all the way there. Nice streamer coming off the bay, luckily warm enough here in Collingwood it's melting off. Looks like some snow on the weekend for us.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1536061 said:


> I guess the quality of the install is very important.


 I'm not going there  a lot of cut and spliced wires where I question why but then again there is no harness available for that truck.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1536128 said:


> I'm not going there  a lot of cut and spliced wires where I question why but then again there is no harness available for that truck.


I wasn't meaning anything about that I was thinking in my head what kind of truck it was on.


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1536016 said:


> I'm good but not that good! I won't take the molded plug apart to splice a wire since I know better


I once had one that chased the wire to the plug no matter what I did, spread the prong, clamped it on tight I could not get it to connect. Before I cut into the harness I shoved some foil from my cigarrette pack in the receptacle and it connected. Turned out the receptacle corroded just enough to cause problems. My back alley fix worked for a 2 day storm. Ended up getting a new harness. I find the FF works better than the dielectric even, once they start to go green the grease just surrounds it and helps it fester far as I can tell.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Warning*

WARNING, this could happen to you this winter... don't say I didn't warn you....


----------



## cet

It's hard to teach a guy to hold on to the plugs instead of the wiring when pulling the plugs apart. Those wires are really small and easy to break. My Boss plug is pretty tough to put together for some reason but both my Western MVP+ are extremely hard to pull apart the multi pin ends. My 03 should never come off this winter but the 07 we use it to load salt boxes and take the plow off instead of taking it. I try to always remove it myself.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Anyone ever deal with Delta in Breslar? Near KW. Was quite impressed with the place, I was expecting a mom and pop shop after I responded to their kijiji ad. Great deal on a new Blizzard, saved over $1000 from the distributor.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1536298 said:


> Anyone ever deal with Delta in Breslar? Near KW. Was quite impressed with the place, I was expecting a mom and pop shop after I responded to their kijiji ad. Great deal on a new Blizzard, saved over $1000 from the distributor.


You do love your road trips.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1536298 said:


> Anyone ever deal with Delta in Breslar? Near KW. Was quite impressed with the place, I was expecting a mom and pop shop after I responded to their kijiji ad. Great deal on a new Blizzard, saved over $1000 from the distributor.


I've dealt with them for years, the place to go for spring work. I wondered where they got the voth name from Jon.  They have always treated me well. BRESLAU


----------



## potskie

Pristine PM ltd;1536298 said:


> Anyone ever deal with Delta in Breslar? Near KW. Was quite impressed with the place, I was expecting a mom and pop shop after I responded to their kijiji ad. Great deal on a new Blizzard, saved over $1000 from the distributor.


I buy all my snow equipment there. Got a sweet deal on my equipment this year. I was a hair over 11K for a shiney new poly caster and XLS.

That is with out a doubt the largest truck shop around here.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1536298 said:


> Anyone ever deal with Delta in Breslar? Near KW. Was quite impressed with the place, I was expecting a mom and pop shop after I responded to their kijiji ad. Great deal on a new Blizzard, saved over $1000 from the distributor.


Learn how to spell.  So how was the Deere tour?


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1536349 said:


> Learn how to spell.  So how was the Deere tour?


I heard he drove a 6430 Premium home. Rode nicer then his Ford.


----------



## Triple L

Get with the times Chris, 6115r


----------



## A Man

Pristine PM ltd;1536298 said:


> Anyone ever deal with Delta in Breslar? Near KW. Was quite impressed with the place, I was expecting a mom and pop shop after I responded to their kijiji ad. Great deal on a new Blizzard, saved over $1000 from the distributor.


We've dealt with them on and off for years. I have never found their prices on new equipment to be competitive but it seems other guys have. I guess you need to watch out for their installations as they installed the wiring harness that cgm is having all the trouble with. Steve from service is great guy.


----------



## cet

Triple L;1536387 said:


> Get with the times Chris, 6115r


There is a 6115r at the plaza that has the Tim's I frequent. But I thought if you're driving a Ford you're not really up with the times.


----------



## Triple L

LOL GM isn't up with the times... I'm really digging the do all capability of the 5500 trucks that can still be parked in a residential driveway and not look out of place... I'll always be a GM guy at heart so stop chirping me, I've never once said this powerstoke is the best, it can't even come close, even tuned out like it is


----------



## cet

LOL I meant Jon driving Fords wasn't up with the times. Any how it doesn't matter who I was poking at it was all joking. 

If someone can give me a reliable F550 I will take one tomorrow.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1536456 said:


> LOL I meant Jon driving Fords wasn't up with the times. Any how it doesn't matter who I was poking at it was all joking.
> 
> If someone can give me a reliable F550 I will take one tomorrow.


Well if someone would "give me" one I'd take it also. I'm very leary of going near Chad. Ford Fever is something I can't afford to catch.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'd rather dodge it too.... Doh.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*lol*



JD Dave;1536464 said:


> Well if someone would "give me" one I'd take it also. I'm very leary of going near Chad. Ford Fever is something I can't afford to catch.


Next thing ya know Chad will be wearing a Western Jacket and buying a sno-way plow.... .... bought a FORD.... just what are you thinking...


----------



## potskie

Whats with you guys and your G overnment M ade trucks?


I need to find a decal for my truck that says bail-out free edition.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

potskie;1536557 said:


> Whats with you guys and your G overnment M ade trucks?
> 
> I need to find a decal for my truck that says bail-out free edition.


Ill take 5!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Factory Tour was awesome!

Get down there quickly on a direct flight, go on the tour (all muni cutters, some golf cutters, all 997, most zero-turns, gator's, and a few others I am sure I am forgetting) sell us on their quality, controls, paint, basically we are now drinking the green kool-aid at this point.

Didn't realize that I didn't see the new stand-on's being built yet...

Get outside to the "back 40" to test drive stuff and get shown the mini ex (that deere doesn't make), the skid steer (which was very sharp and looked very easy to work on) looked at all the tractors, all the gators, and then we see the new stand on.

The new Wright made stand on... I was pissed. All we were interested in was the stand-on's, and they sold us on their quality.... then we see that wright makes them.... just really pissed me off.

I know they don't make the 244J, and that doesn't really bother me, but I just thought that selling us on how great they were was the wrong approach when they didn't make it.

It actually has a wright symbol on it.

Next day was the round table discussions, which should have happened on the first day to break the ice. We were with 50 or so guys, and we didn't really talk to any of them until the discussions, which happened right before we boarded the bus back to the airport...

These were actually the most interesting thing for me.

Talked about John Deere Landscapes and all that it is, basically John Deere wants to be your one stop shop for absolutely everything to do with the outside of your home. John Deere Finance and how great it is (which I agree, CAT couldn't touch them)

Talked with the 997 Engineers, and what tech we will see in the next few years in mowers... they think that within ten years, mowers will cut by themselves and humans will only line trim.

Overall, great experience.

It is directed at non loyal John Deere guys to convert them. 

But it wasn't pressure sales by any means.

Flight home was not direct which meant leaving NC at 1 and not getting back to TO until 8...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

So what did you buy... 
And what did you bring is us

Let me guess you asked for no ice in the koolaid


----------



## cet

potskie;1536557 said:


> Whats with you guys and your G overnment M ade trucks?
> 
> I need to find a decal for my truck that says bail-out free edition.


Bailed out or not I wish they made a heavier 3500.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

My buddy Pete just called me from the Unilock awards. The driveway we built together last fall won. There is pics of it in my pics and vid forum.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

congrats. I wouldn't want to plow that


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Going to see pricing in the spring vs. Toro... Toro is hard to beat on pricing.


----------



## Grassman09

No excuse now not to grease the trucks and salters now...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1536637 said:


> Going to see pricing in the spring vs. Toro... Toro is hard to beat on pricing.


Toro is a good machine, I started using mine more on places where I used to swap over to the 72" fort he bigger areas and I finished in the same time with the 48" and got a better cut. Alot of the time difference was in the trimming.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1536637 said:


> Going to see pricing in the spring vs. Toro... Toro is hard to beat on pricing.


I agree I don't think John Deere will be cheaper. Their zero turns were more then the Kubota's last time I checked.


----------



## rooferdave

Looking for cheap 2x2 concrete pavers about 330 of them. Best price I have found is 5.99 ea
Anyone know if I can get them cheaper anywhere else?


----------



## orenlasko

Rg peel- congrats on the Unilock win. 

Rooferdave - try best way stone. 

Cheers.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Thanks Oren. By the way, that was me that called you last week to offer salting on your vaughan site. Wasn't sure if I said that or not. My trucks park at Adam's yard. He has keys to them and there is an extra salter there. 

One day when you're gonna be around the area, give me a shout and I'll buy us a beer or a coffee. Always good to meet people in the industry.


----------



## orenlasko

*yup. I know.*

Thx. Best for the holidays.

will do.

cheers

oren


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Same coffee/beer applies to you Mercuri. Your office is walking distance and I pass you almost daily on 7 but we've never met in person.


----------



## Triple L

Congrats Grant! Says a lot!


----------



## CGM Inc.

We will be seeing a lot of water this weekend!


----------



## BC Handyman

CGM Inc.;1537109 said:


> We will be seeing a lot of water this weekend!


from melt or rain?


----------



## CGM Inc.

BC Handyman;1537112 said:


> from melt or rain?


Rain, so far they forecast around 30mm. would be a nice little snow storm 
Nothing here to melt we are in the middle of spring.....


----------



## potskie

CGM Inc.;1537134 said:


> Rain, so far they forecast around 30mm. would be a nice little snow storm
> Nothing here to melt we are in the middle of spring.....


"
They are forecasting 2-4 cm saturday night here. With a tad bit of rain before and a boat load of rain on sunday. The way the forecasts have been turning out tho I'm betting more like ~ 1 cm that will melt and the rest rain.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Just got a TRUCKCRAFT installed on my truck i can't wait to use it.Thumbs Up


----------



## CGM Inc.

potskie;1537139 said:


> "
> They are forecasting 2-4 cm saturday night here. With a tad bit of rain before and a boat load of rain on sunday. The way the forecasts have been turning out tho I'm betting more like ~ 1 cm that will melt and the rest rain.


going to change 16 times and will be all diffent by the time we get there.


----------



## potskie

CGM Inc.;1537224 said:


> going to change 16 times and will be all diffent by the time we get there.


So it's going to do what it always does then?

You mean a meteorologist isn't going to be held accountable for their forecast this time either?

I was playing with telvent, weather.dtn.com/weather and it was actually a lot more on the ball than TWN or EC but still not that great especially for the price tag. They called that random lake effect we got the other day. But completely blew the freezing rain forecast the other day.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1537083 said:


> Same coffee/beer applies to you Mercuri. Your office is walking distance and I pass you almost daily on 7 but we've never met in person.


His pops drives the dually. I doubt you've seen John's truck


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Here is what to expect for the next storm this weekend. The bold blue line is the freeze line. Looks to me most of everyone will be in the warm melty section.:crying:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Hey guys, Been a long time. 

Hope your all doing well and ready for winter.

We've had a killer summer and just today finished our last job for the season and delivered the last machine to its winter resting place. 

Getting rid of the partner and moving the operation back to the city seems to have paid dividends.

Tom is right Grant, you must be passing the old boy in the dually. You know where we are so stop in anytime if you see the black F150 parked in front.

Got a new espresso machine today and could use any excuse to fire it up.. 

Same goes to the rest of you guys...PM me for my address if your going to be in the Jane and Highway 7 area.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Yah, it s the red dually I pass daily.We're just on the other side of the CN bridge. 

I may take you up on that espresso. The neighbour at our yard is sicilian, so we typically just go steal his espresso lol. Got a cute secretary or anything?


----------



## Grassman09

Saw your 2 trucks this eve on Dixie I think it was. The dually and non.
Is that your buddy on 9th line selling salt for legends supply?



JohnnyRoyale;1537404 said:


> Hey guys, Been a long time.
> Hope your all doing well and ready for winter.
> 
> We've had a killer summer and just today finished our last job for the season and delivered the last machine to its winter resting place.
> 
> Getting rid of the partner and moving the operation back to the city seems to have paid dividends.
> 
> Tom is right Grant, you must be passing the old boy in the dually. You know where we are so stop in anytime if you see the black F150 parked in front.
> 
> Got a new espresso machine today and could use any excuse to fire it up..
> 
> Same goes to the rest of you guys...PM me for my address if your going to be in the Jane and Highway 7 area.


----------



## Grassman09

No snow yet please. Still fixing a few things. Likes holes in the floor.


----------



## Alpha Property

we've been doing some resto on my 1500. 4 wheel pads rotors and calipers, new master, rear axle seals, new e brake cables and shoes, Still on the list are rockers and cab corners, 3 new doors. tailgate and rear bumper off a parts truck, along with a motor and tranny swap when the time comes. the old girl has 340km's on it and runs like a top, but leaks oil out of the rear main engine seal like its not even there


----------



## DeVries

Grassman09;1537529 said:


> No snow yet please. Still fixing a few things. Likes holes in the floor.


How were you able to get a saftey done with holes like that?


----------



## Grassman09

Not sure. Last year it needed new front air chambers and a support for the battery box and that was all supposedly. Took it to a different shop when the shifter was stuck in reverse asked them to safety it. They are more thorough it seams. The floor was one of the things it needed done.


----------



## ff1221

Hey, anybody know a TruckCraft dealer that's selling some volume and has good pricing?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Does it have to be truckcraft? Have you priced eloquip or even voth. I know they both make comparable. I've never priced an insert so I may just be wasting your time.


----------



## ff1221

I have a Voth and would quickly buy another one but I don't think they make a compatible tailgate salter, and I was given a price on a Aluminum TruckCraft and salter so I am looking for a price comparison, just trying to keep my dealer honest. Oh yeah if anyone is looking for a 8' dump insert I have a steel Voth for sale with tarp and 2 way tailgate in excellent condition.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Voth cuts my salters. I have found the truckcrafts to be pricey to repair and too much electrical.

The downeasters are very simple and can fit a truckcraft with mods.

We are now into the Bonnell's. Work great, you can find them at auction for cheap.

I believe last time I got pricing for a truckcraft rts it was in the $5600 range.


----------



## schrader

Why not put the truckcraft salter on the Voth body, thats what i was looking at doing. Both makes a bracket to adapt the salter to his body. I have been very happy with the Voth body and price wise it was way less than the Truckcraft.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

R.G.PEEL;1537428 said:


> Got a cute secretary or anything?


No but there are plently of fine secretary types right around the corner...



Grassman09;1537517 said:


> Saw your 2 trucks this eve on Dixie I think it was. The dually and non.
> Is that your buddy on 9th line selling salt for legends supply?


My buddy on the 9th is south of the drive-in with the newly reno'd grey stucco house in front and yard in back. I dont know if he's brought salt in. I doubt it as takes off to Costa Rica all winter.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Are you referring to the waitresses at fornaio? I sometimes have trouble ordering cuz there's some huge distractions there.


----------



## adamhumberview

if you werent married grant, you could hook up with the cutie gangsta mama over there.. she'd be perfect for you with all those tattoos on her arms.. she can get a sleeve in your honour.. <3 GRANT <3


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Yah, I'm chained to the porch now. I can't chase anything, I just bark.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Thumbs Up Had another Deere show up in the yard today


----------



## potskie

Try not to spook that deer. It's a pretty nice looking one and you don't want it running away.


----------



## SHAWZER

Learned today that windsor bagged salt ' yellow' bags are grade A. Yellow bags with white on the ends are grade B. Less quality, fines and mosture.


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1537974 said:


> Thumbs Up Had another Deere show up in the yard today


Expanding the pond out back? Trying to compete with Kelso.


----------



## cet

Stefan the house looks great.


----------



## ff1221

Pristine PM ltd;1537776 said:


> Voth cuts my salters. I have found the truckcrafts to be pricey to repair and too much electrical.
> 
> The downeasters are very simple and can fit a truckcraft with mods.
> 
> We are now into the Bonnell's. Work great, you can find them at auction for cheap.
> 
> I believe last time I got pricing for a truckcraft rts it was in the $5600 range.


The quote I got the dumper was $6400 and the salter was $6800, just about *****, that was before taxes. That dumper was $1000 more tan the Voth I priced from them. I bought my last Voth direct but my buddy is a dealer so I'm trying to give him some business but his salesman is giving me the price that's why I'm trying to find a competitive quote so I can compare. Even my buddy thought that price was spendy.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

house looks really good cgm. I think you will be moved in before I am.
amazing what money can do.  congrats


----------



## GMC Driver

Got the liquid figured out with the Ebling - now I can adjust nozzle height on the go!

Now to add some lights back there...


----------



## Triple L

GMC Driver;1538204 said:


> Got the liquid figured out with the Ebling - now I can adjust nozzle height on the go!
> 
> Now to add some lights back there...


Copy cat!!!! Great minds think alike


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1538195 said:


> house looks really good cgm. I think you will be moved in before I am.
> amazing what money can do.  congrats


Will be our dream home and starting to turn out really nice! Shingles are on the roof and windows go in Monday  Still no kitchen ordered but very close to it 
Brick layer starts next week too!



cet;1538123 said:


> Stefan the house looks great.


Thx, party some day in the future.



Grassman09;1538116 said:


> Expanding the pond out back? Trying to compete with Kelso.


A lot of crap going on.....have to put a big septic tank in :laughing:


----------



## RAZOR

ff1221;1538167 said:


> The quote I got the dumper was $6400 and the salter was $6800, just about *****, that was before taxes. That dumper was $1000 more tan the Voth I priced from them. I bought my last Voth direct but my buddy is a dealer so I'm trying to give him some business but his salesman is giving me the price that's why I'm trying to find a competitive quote so I can compare. Even my buddy thought that price was spendy.


I got a quote of $6000 installed for a 8ft aluminum Truck Craft from a local dealer. He said said he may even be able to do a bit better. The steel\aluminum was just over $4000. These were just for the insert with no tarp etc.

ff1221 check your PM's


----------



## snowplowchick

Nice setup GMC Driver!

Do you pretreat seasonal contracts with brine?


----------



## CGM Inc.

just a couple more for the ones who are interested.......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

GMC Driver;1538204 said:


> Got the liquid figured out with the Ebling - now I can adjust nozzle height on the go!
> 
> Now to add some lights back there...


that's awesome. I would really consider putting the ebling pump in the box  will the vibration of the ebling be an issue


----------



## JD Dave

Very nice Dave and Stefan.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

ff1221;1538167 said:


> The quote I got the dumper was $6400 and the salter was $6800, just about *****, that was before taxes. That dumper was $1000 more tan the Voth I priced from them. I bought my last Voth direct but my buddy is a dealer so I'm trying to give him some business but his salesman is giving me the price that's why I'm trying to find a competitive quote so I can compare. Even my buddy thought that price was spendy.


WOWZERS - I just bought a fully loaded Voth, with extensions, tarp kit, LED light, plexiglass, and a couple other mods that he didn't charge me for, and a salter (that I provided) cut and installed for $7200 including tax.

I bought the salter for $2000 brand new from a guy that bought it at auction for $1200.

Truckcraft pricing is nuts.


----------



## Alpha Property

My 6ft truckcraft aluminum box with the headache rack and tarp and board brackets was $7400 installed

Ebling and liquid set up looks great


----------



## Mr.Markus

Where'd all the freezing drizzle go to??. 
No way I'm getting back to sleep now....
That liquid set up is nice.


----------



## BC Handyman

well, I'm glad it aint snowing cause I'm drunk Went to a great hiphop show at the bar, saw a guy named Madchild, he from a band called swollen members. He rocked my small city, but now it over I hope it starts snowing in a few hrs after I sober up & get some sleep


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1538398 said:


> Where'd all the freezing drizzle go to??.
> No way I'm getting back to sleep now....
> That liquid set up is nice.


Back to bed....wtf!


----------



## Alpha Property

it sure has been awful frosty out the last couple mornings


----------



## ff1221

Alpha Property;1538344 said:


> My 6ft truckcraft aluminum box with the headache rack and tarp and board brackets was $7400 installed
> 
> Ebling and liquid set up looks great


Ya that's about what this was with the headache rack and tarp kit $7353 +HST


----------



## GMC Driver

Triple L;1538228 said:


> Copy cat!!!! Great minds think alike


Sincerest form of flattery. But it stops there - no F550 in my plans...



snowplowchick;1538238 said:


> Nice setup GMC Driver!
> 
> Do you pretreat seasonal contracts with brine?


That's what we use it for - full seasonals only. Helps with a number of aspects, once you've figured out how to use it effectively.



MIDTOWNPC;1538247 said:


> that's awesome. I would really consider putting the ebling pump in the box will the vibration of the ebling be an issue


You've got a few of these - are you seeing a problem with the pumps on the back-blade frames? I've got no experience with it yet, so I guess time will tell. If it's going to be a problem, I'll have to figure something else out. Most of the ones I've seen (and if you are going for a walk in Kentwood, you'll see more than a couple running around) are set-up with the pump @ that location, so I hope it's not going to cause trouble.

I would like to figure out a cover for the whole pump assembly though. Gotta keep an eye open for various plastic/tupperware containers.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I had issues with it freezing up and moisture was getting in somewhere. I was never a fan of the pump on the back like that and when you think about a pump on the front of the truck it gets heat from the truck when you back up but the rear never does.

I moved mine into a cheap trailer toolbox setup and it sits in the back of my box. You dont have to worry about the snow building up all you have to worry about is plowing

I think I was a unique situation but I was getting tired of it not wanting to go up and then puking fluid everywhere. Its an awesome plow. You guys are brave with the whole spreader and tank setup where you cant see out the back. I dont think I could handle that and I would consider a camera. I wont say you cant do it but I find that when I plow in a truck with a spreader I get tired faster and worn out, when I can just turn and look back you get alot more done. So much that Im about ready to run dedicated salt trucks.

I was just thinking about the vibration and those nozels, because with the steel edge and the down pressure and a bit of speed there can be some not so smooth rides but then again I drive a dodge so its all considered not so smooth 

Thats a kick ass setup and Im curious about liquid now Also because I have a company around the corner from me that makes brine equipment and sells it. 
http://www.rmes.ca/index.html


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Love the blade GMC. Only issue is damage from a curb or not allowing yourself to push in reverse. How EZ is the spray bar to remove?? I would be tempted to make it removable in 1-2min if possible if it isn't allready.

For anyone who isn't ready .... You have till the 20th!!!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Sneeks peak. Starts out in rain and snow on the backside..... Nice to see something


----------



## GMC Driver

The spray boom is on a 2" receiver - can pop it off in under a minute.

The idea is to have the boom on only when the need arises for spraying. 90% of the spraying is done pre-storm - sa I don't plan to plow with the boom on.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

GMC Driver;1538489 said:


> The spray boom is on a 2" receiver - can pop it off in under a minute.
> 
> The idea is to have the boom on only when the need arises for spraying. 90% of the spraying is done pre-storm - sa I don't plan to plow with the boom on.


then thats perfect Thumbs Up


----------



## GMC Driver

The spray boom is on a 2" receiver - can pop it off in under a minute.

The idea is to have the boom on only when the need arises for spraying. 90% of the spraying is done pre-storm - so I don't plan to plow with the boom on.


----------



## Triple L

Not missing the Dodges anymore... Figured out how to get the 1-2-3-4-5-6 shifts working very nicely LOL


----------



## greywynd

Triple L;1538495 said:


> Not missing the Dodges anymore... Figured out how to get the 1-2-3-4-5-6 shifts working very nicely LOL


It's amazing what photoshop can do, even shift gears now!


----------



## Triple L

ps, touch wood, I've never had any problems with the backblade screwing up, Whatever you do dont put a canvas bag over it, myoldest froze up a few times last year, gonna do a full fluid change this year, hope that solves those problems....


----------



## Triple L

greywynd;1538498 said:


> It's amazing what photoshop can do, even shift gears now!


LOL yup u need photoshop to do that with a ford!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

seems like a good deal.. but I dont know much about tractors.

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...equipment-New-Holland-TL90-W0QQAdIdZ440162744


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC;1538505 said:


> seems like a good deal.. but I dont know much about tractors.
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...equipment-New-Holland-TL90-W0QQAdIdZ440162744


Our Municipality has one of those, it's back at the dealer for it's annual transmission rebuild, hopefully they scrap it this time, giant piece of ****e, good place to leave it. This is a good deal if you are looking.

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...r-going-out-sale-last-week-W0QQAdIdZ436409252


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1538495 said:


> Not missing the Dodges anymore... Figured out how to get the 1-2-3-4-5-6 shifts working very nicely LOL


How much for *THOSE *tires?!!.LOL....


----------



## potskie

That's a nice Kubota. Actually if I were in the market I would buy a Kubota over a Deere for plowing ( I know I'm about to get shot) As much as I love my Deere's and I love my Deere's. I ended up in a Kubota a couple times and aside from the creature comforts not being as comfortable the Kubota actually plowed better. It was the little things like never breaking traction and the diffs locking and staying locked, the manoeuvrability and speed which made it better. but it didn't have the raw power a Deere does. Nor was it as comfortable to sit in for a long period. Still I'd most likely buy a Kubota. That and I find the Kubota dealer to be a bit hungrier than the Deere dealers and the pricing shows.


----------



## Mr.Markus

potskie;1538591 said:


> That's a nice Kubota. Actually if I were in the market I would buy a Kubota over a Deere for plowing ( I know I'm about to get shot) As much as I love my Deere's and I love my Deere's. I ended up in a Kubota a couple times and aside from the creature comforts not being as comfortable the Kubota actually plowed better. It was the little things like never breaking traction and the diffs locking and staying locked, the manoeuvrability and speed which made it better. but it didn't have the raw power a Deere does. Nor was it as comfortable to sit in for a long period. Still I'd most likely buy a Kubota. That and I find the Kubota dealer to be a bit hungrier than the Deere dealers and the pricing shows.


I don't think I've heard a Deere guy say "Kubota" so many times in one post.....LOL

I think it's a Kioti...


----------



## DeVries

I'd never buy Kioti. Have a sub who has one and they are far from comfortable and just feel cheep inside. Price isn't bad on those though.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1538499 said:


> ps, touch wood, I've never had any problems with the backblade screwing up, Whatever you do dont put a canvas bag over it, myoldest froze up a few times last year, gonna do a full fluid change this year, hope that solves those problems....


just move your pump into the passengers seat 
No one is gonna ride with you in your ford. Hahahha


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1538603 said:


> I don't think I've heard a Deere guy say "Kubota" so many times in one post.....LOL
> 
> I think it's a Kioti...


I know my brain glosses over minor details from time to time but holy crap.....


----------



## goel

Curious to see what you would consider MAJOR!!!!!!!!

Roflmao.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1538587 said:


> How much for *THOSE *tires?!!.LOL....


Who cares, it'll probably get stolen anyways, you only live once.... May as well do whatever makes you happy... I've wasted much more money on other things... Haven't we all?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*Be aware*

speaking of theft... 
I thought I would share with an interesting item about pictures. I only came across this recently. This only really goes for phone pictures. Im not sure about blackberry but on the iphone you can click on photos, and then places and it will show you the location of all the pictures you have taken. Well I had someone email me a picture of a machine and when I saved it in my phone it showed the exact location that the machine was when I clicked on places. I thought about this and all the pictures we post online ect ect. I usually copy my pictures to the pc first and resize them but I still think that it "geotags" the photo. Probably not the best thing. However anyone whos looking at my stuff can also look at the pictures of the dobermans and see they are at the same site so good luck.


----------



## greywynd

The geotags can be deleted, most picture programs have an option to delete it, or I understand it can be done manually. Thought you were the computer guy?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;1538654 said:


> The geotags can be deleted, most picture programs have an option to delete it, or I understand it can be done manually. Thought you were the computer guy?


semi retired computer guy now.


----------



## potskie

exif data, you would be amazed what's stored in there. 


next time you see a picture use this on it. regex.info/exif.cgi - copy / paste to your address bar. it's nut's the data stored there.


----------



## potskie

goel;1538639 said:


> Curious to see what you would consider MAJOR!!!!!!!!
> 
> Roflmao.


This is probably why twice a year for about a couple weeks I'm in the dog house.... I couldn't tell ya why I am but around the same time every year I'm just suddenly in a lot crap with my old lady for some strange reason.


----------



## Mr.Markus

potskie;1538666 said:


> This is probably why twice a year for about a couple weeks I'm in the dog house.... I couldn't tell ya why I am but around the same time every year I'm just suddenly in a lot crap with my old lady for some strange reason.


Attention to details or calling her an "Old lady"????

Looks like some moisture heading our way finally.............


----------



## grandview

Looks like you guys above TO are going to get snow now.


----------



## cet

grandview;1538699 said:


> Looks like you guys above TO are going to get snow now.


I think that is quite a bit above TO. It was a snow rain mix for me now they say all rain after midnight. Looks like I either have to stay up past midnight(quite a challange) or get up at 2 and see what's happening. I got up at 4:40 this morning looking for the freezing crap but that was just a waste of time.

This is where my daughter goes to school.

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/caon0484


----------



## grandview

She dorm in an igloo? Only thing up that far is Santa!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Anyone know where to get No Dumping signs? Harder to find then I thought.


----------



## Triple L

Lynden-Jeff;1538812 said:


> Anyone know where to get No Dumping signs? Harder to find then I thought.


At your local recreational park of course LOL even come with bolts... Just kidding


----------



## CGM Inc.

Lynden-Jeff;1538812 said:


> Anyone know where to get No Dumping signs? Harder to find then I thought.


Try Owl-LIte if they don't have them they will make them.


----------



## schrader

Ice pellet rain mix here, off to do some site checks


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

MIDTOWNPC;1538650 said:


> speaking of theft...
> I thought I would share with an interesting item about pictures. I only came across this recently. This only really goes for phone pictures. Im not sure about blackberry but on the iphone you can click on photos, and then places and it will show you the location of all the pictures you have taken. Well I had someone email me a picture of a machine and when I saved it in my phone it showed the exact location that the machine was when I clicked on places. I thought about this and all the pictures we post online ect ect. I usually copy my pictures to the pc first and resize them but I still think that it "geotags" the photo. Probably not the best thing. However anyone whos looking at my stuff can also look at the pictures of the dobermans and see they are at the same site so good luck.


Blackberry's have the option of turning off the geo tag right on the camera screen. its the circle with the crosshair on it. I read an article online about geo tagging and it being used for some not so nice reasons. It is usually programmed to be on right from factory on most cameras that you buy, not just cell phones. Its a crazy thought to think all that info is needed to take a picture, but some people want that or just don't care.

I turn mine off, along with the gps setting on my Torch.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Lynden-Jeff;1538812 said:


> Anyone know where to get No Dumping signs? Harder to find then I thought.


Rent all centres usually have a source


----------



## cet

grandview;1538728 said:


> She dorm in an igloo? Only thing up that far is Santa!


She is in 2nd year. In a house with 3 other girls.


----------



## potskie

My Old lady went to Nipissing, Except she didn't move north to get there. She moved south. Originally from the Cochrane area. Everytime we go visit her parents I feel like I'm in an entirely different country lol.




How's your daughter liking N.Bay?

Pretty nice little city. I've done a lot of landscaping in that area actually.


----------



## cet

She love's it. I like it too. It seems to be a better pace of life IMO. There are 50,000 people and they seem to have everything you need. Including a nice golf course I played this summer.
Houses seem to be resonably priced and not on these postage stamp lots they build on here.


----------



## potskie

Well that's just it, If I thought I could have made a go of starting up there I actually would most likely be living there right now. The boss spent most of the spring trying to convince me that we need to a buy a house there.


I was blown away by the housing prices tho. For the most part they are the same as down here but land. holy crap you can buy 100+ acre parcels for 100K


----------



## cet

The houses I looked at were 50-60% of the price they would be in Newmarket. I'm not sure where you are but they are quite expensive in Newmarket IMO.


----------



## potskie

They were about 80 - 90% of here in Waterloo and Kitchener. not a huge difference at all.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Freezing rain up in the Vaughan area. How does Toronto look? Stuff in Vaughan might need a salting.


----------



## cet

Were in Newmarket and I just sent the guys. Both the rain and the warn up look late.

On the 11pm news they said Toronto was all rain and only to get better.


----------



## cet

E Maintenance;1539095 said:


> Freezing rain up in the Vaughan area. How does Toronto look? Stuff in Vaughan might need a salting.


It's freezing rain right now?


----------



## Elite_Maint

cet;1539098 said:


> It's freezing rain right now?


Doesn't seem like but looks like a thin layer of ice on the roads/vehicles.


----------



## cet

E Maintenance;1539099 said:


> Doesn't seem like but looks like a thin layer of ice on the roads/vehicles.


Here too. The town got out what ever the salt hit so I don't think it's too thick.

Full run for us, not sure when the rain will start.


----------



## Elite_Maint

All my stuffs in Toronto. Seems like Toronto is still good. Forecast says +3 now and rain on it way shortly. On the radar looks like Vaughan will see rain within the hour or so....

Salt truck just came and salted my street in Maple.


----------



## greywynd

I was filling in for a friend who was short a couple guys due to a family Christmas function. We did a full salt on the retail stuff and a church for morning, the rest is farther south, and wasn't near as slippery.


----------



## schrader

Where's the warm air, temps were supposed to be 4 by morning, we are just in the freezing mark. Must be some heat in the ground because the lots are not freezing up but most of the concrete walks are.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nothing here. Wind dried up almost everything. Few puddles that were icy that's it. Zero to +1 

My wife asked if I wanted to go ice skating and I said I can't it's natural reaction that if I see ice I just start spreading the salt Especially after I've had to unload it twice into the shed. LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1539121 said:


> Nothing here. Wind dried up almost everything. Few puddles that were icy that's it. Zero to +1
> 
> My wife asked if I wanted to go ice skating and I said I can't it's natural reaction that if I see ice I just start spreading the salt Especially after I've had to unload it twice into the shed. LOL


She was inviting you and you wasted it....!LOL

How long have you been posting here?!!!!!:laughing:

All our gravel is froze up this morning, paved lots are slushy.


----------



## Alpha Property

plus 7 and rainy down here


----------



## BC Handyman

-6 here & trying to snow, but it wont get going. Was lightly snowing at around 4-5am but it has stopped now & I cant go back to sleep(6am now) Weatherman says its coming this afternoon/evening(5-8cm)


----------



## Elite_Maint

I've been awake since 3am and more then likely won't be going back to sleep until 10-11pm tonight!


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1539135 said:


> She was inviting you and you wasted it....!LOL
> 
> How long have you been posting here?!!!!!:laughing:.


I think he's a little worried about presalting.


----------



## ff1221

Almost 6 degerees here, the closest thing to freezing all night was the ice in my drinks, somebody needs to figure out how to cool that lake down or we're never going to see snow again.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Schwaben power!


----------



## R.G.PEEL




----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1539307 said:


> Schwaben power!


There is a C63 AMG at the golf course. Sweet car but the ugliest blue colour.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Everyone keep an eye out for the ride checks this year. They're out in full force. Got pulled over last night.


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1539307 said:


> Schwaben power!


I am rethinking the power tune on my truck after navigating the roads in the ice this morning. Not easy to get used to the light throttle. No coffee needed.....


----------



## cet

I went and cut down my Christmas tree yesterday. This is the second year in a row without snow. Makes chosing a tree easier because you don't have to knock all the snow off only to find out the tree is ugly.

Trees start at $55.00. There were over 20 cars in the parking lot and they were coming and going the entire time. Makes you wonder if you should plant some Christmas trees. Might be a nice little retirement gig.


----------



## potskie

That Swedish tractor is nuts. I thought Swedes were supposed to be semi sane and reserved.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1539331 said:


> There is a C63 AMG at the golf course. Sweet car but the ugliest blue color.


Most likely one of my more affordable dream cars.
I have seen truck racing back in the days when I watched a DTM Race at Hockenheim.
That is insane to watch! They really go at it with no mercy. Parts flying everywhere.
Movie says they are restricted to 1150HP but 6000 N/M of torque!
Water cooled brakes, etc.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have some old friends who own a christmas tree farm, you have 3 weeks to find out if your marketing paid off. You have 8 years of losses where you live off the tax return.
They sell the whole experience...wagon rides,hot apple cider, tree shaking and bailing.
This year was slow, due to weather, it booms when it's snowy and sunny on the weekend.
http://www.wintersingers.com/index.html


----------



## cet

I imagine for the most part it is pretty hard work. I have been going there for a few years now. They have wagon rides and free hot chocolate. They also sell cookies, muffins, chocolate bars along with a few other things. This is all in a corner of the barn. When you go in there is a bowl that has quite a bit of money in it. If you want to buy something you put the money in the bowl, make your own change if needed. Yesterday there was a lot of change in there plus some bills. It's funny to see but also nice to see that there are a few that have trust. I bet they lose some of it though.

Lots of families there making a few hours of it. I went with both my Son's which was nice because the eldest usually isn't home. To bad my daughter is still writing exams but she was there last year.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Well, it's snowing here in Montreal. And we have a pretty messy-looking forecast for the whole week.

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/city/pages/qc-147_metric_e.html


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Here's the version from our private weather-forecasting service:

PMTS15 MTSF 161930



TM100-D MTS 1400E 121216


PREVISION EMISE DE MET TECH A 14H00 DIMANCHE 16 DECEMBRE 2012:



== PREVISION VALABLES DE 15H AUJOURD'HUI A 06H DEMAIN:

CIEL NUAGEUX AVEC NEIGE LEGERE (2.5 A 5CM), APRES 22H CIEL NUAGEUX AVEC NEIGE/GRESIL LEGERE ET PROB 40PCT DE *PLUIE VERGLACANTE* LEGERE (NEIGE/GRESIL 1 A 2.5CM, PLUIE VERGLACANTE 1 A 2.5MM).
VENTS NE 25-40KM, APRES 04H ENE 25-40KM.
TEMPERATURES / HUM REL / PDP:
15H -7 75/-9 ** 
18H -6 82/-8 70 (1)
21H -6 84/-8 70 (3)
00H -5 89/-7 70 (1)
03H -4 92/-6 70 (1)
06H -3 92/-5 70 (1)



== PREVISION VALABLES DE 06H A 18H DEMAIN:

CIEL NUAGEUX AVEC NEIGE/GRESIL LEGERE ET PROB 40PCT DE *PLUIE VERGLACANTE*
LEGERE (NEIGE/GRESIL 1 A 4CM, PLUIE VERGLACANTE 1 A 2.5MM),
APRES 12H CIEL NUAGEUX AVEC NEIGE LEGERE (TRACE A 1CM).
VENTS ENE 25-40KM, APRES 14H ESE 15-25KM.
TEMPERATURES / HUM REL / PDP:
09H -1 89/-2 70 (3) 
12H 0 87 60 (2) 
15H +1 88/ 0 60 
18H +1 92 60



== PREVISION VALABLES DE 18H DEMAIN A 06H LE LENDEMAIN:

CIEL NUAGEUX AVEC NEIGE LEGERE (3 A 7CM). 
VENTS ESE 15-20KM, APRES 01H ENE 25-40KM. 
TEMPERATURES / HUM REL / PDP:
21H 0 93/-1 60 
00H 0 92 60 (1)
03H -1 89/-2 70 (2) 
06H 0 92 70 (4)



PERIODE 00-06 06-12 12-18 18-00 SOL PCT MAX / MIN PRECIP


MAR 70 70 70 70 0 +2 -1 5 A 10CM
MER 60 40 20 20 0 +3 0 TR A 1CM
JEU 30 50 60 70 0 +4 -1 2 A 5MM
VEN 70 60 60 60 0 +2 -4 1 A 4CM 

MET TECH DDO (514) 707-6388

The formatting got messed up in the copy and paste but you can get the idea.


----------



## grandview

Anyone going to the Bills game today?


----------



## orenlasko

*Affalterbach RULES!!!*



cet;1539331 said:


> There is a C63 AMG at the golf course. Sweet car but the ugliest blue colour.


I take my AMG to the track 3-4 times a year. Oh he'll, it's everything I have not to blip the throttle at every stop light...

Merry Xmas, Happy Hannukah and Feativus for the rest of us!

Cheers


----------



## cet

Canadian Tire and TSC both have Rotella on sale this week. $60/pail at Canadian Tire. I'm surprised they had any when I went today.


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1539560 said:


> Canadian Tire and TSC both have Rotella on sale this week. $60/pail at Canadian Tire. I'm surprised they had any when I went today.


Thats probably because most use synthetic. Canadian tire synthetic Rotella is $42 here but $21 at Tractor supply in the US. I always stock up when I go over. Not sure why such a difference in price. 15w40 only goes in my dump truck as it is plugged in all the time.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1539605 said:


> Thats probably because most use synthetic. Canadian tire synthetic Rotella is $42 here but $21 at Tractor supply in the US. I always stock up when I go over. Not sure why such a difference in price. 15w40 only goes in my dump truck as it is plugged in all the time.


I don't use synthetic in anything. 3 of my salt trucks are in an unheated shed plugged in and the 4th sits outside, hoping it never needs to go and my 3 plow trucks sit outside and only get plugged in when it's really cold. My truck get's plugged in when it's cold too.

My skid sits in the shop heated to 60 degrees and I hope for it to get stolen or blow up.


----------



## Grassman09

Plugging in my Ford I found doesn't make a difference. When I had the dodge (smaller block I guess) if it was plugged in overnight or for a few hrs it wouldn't need glow plugs and the heat would almost be instant. My ford has some supplemental electric heater to get hot air blowing into the cab. If I couldn't plug the dump in I'd install a Espar heater.


----------



## Triple L

If anyone is interested I have a set of superduty power heated turnsignal mirrors for sale as well as headlights for sale... 03-07 I believe


----------



## CGM Inc.

I bought 2 pails the last time on sale at Crappy! Also got 10$ off when spend over 50$.
Cashier broke down my bill into 4 and gave me 40$ off on top of everything


----------



## CGM Inc.

just seen that movie....made me :laughing:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That's hillarious.


----------



## Grassman09

Ram law. Police testing truck apparently.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Wow - The dodge driver is nuts, lucky he didn't get his rear end taken out by the chevy if he didn't stop properly.


----------



## Mopard

R.G.PEEL;1539827 said:


> That's hillarious.


lol absolutely hilarious!


----------



## potskie

That was pure awesome!! 

Triple L, PM me I'm in the market for some mirrors actually. I've got the dinky little ones and am looking to upgrade.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Well, here's all the moisture we've been waiting for, but at this temp its not an issue. 

.... Unless you need to carry 2000 lb rocks accross grass into a backyard. Even with float tracks still on, this should be fun.


----------



## Triple L

potskie;1539886 said:


> That was pure awesome!!
> 
> Triple L, PM me I'm in the market for some mirrors actually. I've got the dinky little ones and am looking to upgrade.


http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...rors-with-led-turn-signals-W0QQAdIdZ440653965

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...Superduty-headlights-03-07-W0QQAdIdZ440654381


----------



## Triple L

Also have a Bobcat 430ZHS excavator for sale, Very good condition, 1200 hrs, $28,000 with 24" bucket


----------



## G.Landscape

Grassman09;1539830 said:


> Ram law. Police testing truck apparently.


Waterloo Regional Police have one pick up truck they use to carry their horse trailer. Pretty sweet looking.


----------



## CGM Inc.

recent weather forecast.....


----------



## potskie

[rant] I'm beginning to think we are having a repeat of last year..... Everytime there is more than 5cm forecasted on the long range by the time it gets to the short range it's 1cm or rain..... Normally I'm all for this as I have a few salt extra sites and all seasonals but dammit I want to try out my still shiney with-out a single scratch plow. :realmad: [/rant]


----------



## schrader

Looks like the LE machine is going to kick in to high gear on the weekend.


----------



## Alpha Property

its +5 out and 10mm of rain so far overnight..... crazy


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader;1540141 said:


> Looks like the LE machine is going to kick in to high gear on the weekend.


I hope it does, I like white Christmas'.. getting tired of the mud.


----------



## DeVries

Looking to get a skidsteer and mini ex painted. Does anyone know of a shop that would do this and do a decent job with no overspray?


----------



## schrader

Holly quiet on here, everyone must be out pre plowing, ha ha. Looking more and more like a green Christmas for most of southern Ontario, but the LE will kick in for some of us.


----------



## Grassman09

schrader;1541703 said:


> Holly quiet on here, everyone must be out pre plowing, ha ha. Looking more and more like a green Christmas for most of southern Ontario, but the LE will kick in for some of us.


You guys can keep it especially collingwood blue mtn area. I'm not payin $50 to snowboard on grass and slush. After January it can snow here some.


----------



## ff1221

I'll happily wait till January for snow at this point.


----------



## cet

I don't have any problems waiting until November, although I don't like my chances.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Here is the lates clown map for the storm later in the week. Looks like Quebec is going to get pounded on this one!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

good! They have blowers, they will be fine. I am liking green Christmas's!


----------



## cet

Is that scale in inches? If so it looks like there will be a lot of snow in a few places.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Yes it is, just very hard to read. Looks like this storm will be very powerfull with lots of wind and tons of LES... If your in a streamer belt get ready. Gusts will be approaching 60mph on the back side of the storm. Lots of flash freezing too!!

Perhaps two more events after this one.payup


----------



## CGM Inc.

rain, rain and more rain! Just what we need.....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Its prob gonna snow like crazy from the 26-jan 2. That's the week I take of holidays every year and my father fills in for me plowing. Never fails thay we get a storm then! He says he doesn't love it but I know he does! Lol keeps him frosty.


----------



## adamhumberview

it always happens that way grant.. every time theres a bday or event to go to... it snows..or something that involves work.. and days like today when were holding our d's..nothing..


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Doesn't bother me much. I get to enjoy partying en francais all week without waking up to look out the window. Last year the first snow was while I was at the french version of ghost protocol. Y phone started blowing up with txts


----------



## ff1221

Yep it's as I figured we are the green and white right in the middle, I'm not expecting much work out of this but with the temps hovering around the zero mark it should dump 8 -12" of concrete on us!


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1541999 said:


> Last year the first snow was while I was at the french version of ghost protocol....


Is that what she calls your engagement where she's from...


----------



## cet

Got a text at 7am that 2 of my schools just went to ice at 7am. That's the magical time you're not allowed on site any more. Sent the truck anyway. At 5am they were wet and just as daybreak comes they freeze.

It's nice to have a friend doing a place at the end of the street and can always give me the heads up.


----------



## schrader

cet;1542029 said:


> Got a text at 7am that 2 of my schools just went to ice at 7am. That's the magical time you're not allowed on site any more. Sent the truck anyway. At 5am they were wet and just as daybreak comes they freeze.
> 
> It's nice to have a friend doing a place at the end of the street and can always give me the heads up.


Little streamer coming off the bay most of the night, missed us here but i saw lots of cars this morning with some snow on top of them.


----------



## Mr Bigblock

DeVries;1541057 said:


> Looking to get a skidsteer and mini ex painted. Does anyone know of a shop that would do this and do a decent job with no overspray?


Give Bobcat of Hamilton a call i know they have a guy that does a great job at a reasonable price.


----------



## GMC Driver

Anyone else seeing Snowmageddon for the 27th? They've got us for 30-40cm on Weather Network Mobile site.

Just waitng for all the hype...


----------



## Alpha Property

GMC Driver;1542274 said:


> Anyone else seeing Snowmageddon for the 27th? They've got us for 30-40cm on Weather Network Mobile site.
> 
> Just waitng for all the hype...


I saw that, it was a high of plus 5 or so for the same day though, they don't have a clue


----------



## A Man

Hey Guys,

Just wanted to let you know I have a 2 year old 4 yard stainless salt dogg spreader for sale. Well maintained and everything works. Looking to get $4500 for it. Gas engine. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Nailed it! Managed to squeak in close to 40 tons of natural stone and 7 steps before winter! Wasn't sure if I could pull it off, but the weather held up and it turned out pretty nice. Even did vertical jointing which means cutting and facing ecery rock on both ends. 

Barely made any money on it, but it was for a landscaper that has a ridiculous amount of large jobs presold next year and doesn't own a single piece of equipment or any of the power tools required for this work. 

2 days to clean up the equipment and float them to site, then bring on snowmageddon!!! (IMO)


----------



## snowplowchick

Where are you guys seeing 30-40 cms?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

+5 and a foot of snow is called "1 inch of rain"


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Guess we don't have to dream about a white Christmas any more. We got about 17 cms of that heavy, wet cement yesterday and the forecast is for 10-15 cms of white on Friday and Saturday.At least the customers know we're still in business.


----------



## Mr.Markus

snowplowchick;1542417 said:


> Where are you guys seeing 30-40 cms?


Scarborough!.....


----------



## potskie

They have K-W forecasted at 20 cm....... The rain tomorrow was forecasted as 20 - 30 cm a week ago....... I'm so taking that forecast with a grain of salt.


----------



## cet

It's on TV on TWN. We have 25-35cm forcasted for the 27th. Tomorrow is should be 15-20 and then Friday 10cm. I try not to watch that part of the forecast because it's all history.

Cory when I got to the shop I saw it had snowed. I had to do 3 of my 30 schools so it tells you it was a pretty thin band. Got them done before the start of school but I was lucky they were all 9am starts and no 8am starts like some of my schools.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Here's a sneek preview of the 27th storm from the GFS. I hope it doesn't trend to the NW like tomorrows storm did.


----------



## chachi1984

TWN website doesnt say how much just snow.

where u guys see how much snow


----------



## cet

Do you watch this on TV?
They show 2 blocks of 4 day forecasts. The first is Thur, Fri, Sat, Sun. and the next is Mon, Tues, Wed Thur. On the Thur for me it shows 25-35cm. You can't see it on the wedsite.


----------



## potskie

The mobile app on my Android phone shows it as well. The latest update about half an hr ago has already lowered it to 10 - 15 now.

its hilariously inaccurate.


----------



## cet

potskie;1542597 said:


> The mobile app on my Android phone shows it as well. The latest update about half an hr ago has already lowered it to 10 - 15 now.
> 
> its hilariously inaccurate.


I have freezing rain for the morning. I've had more then a years worth of freezing rain already let alone again tomorrow.

My daughter had 12 hours of freezing rain this week, what a mess, they don't salt on a good day let alone freezing rain.

Her girlfriends called for a cab 2 saturdays ago. They said were not sending cabs downtown toinight it's all ice.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I think the people at TWN need to have a chat with eachother because on my daily forcast its telling me mixed flurries possible freezing rain thursday, but my hourly says clear and my mobile site says clear.


----------



## goel

Twn mobile was calling for 8 to 12 inches on the 27th for the area's we are in. 

But I just checked again and they have revised my area's to 2-4 and 4-6 inches.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1542611 said:


> I think the people at TWN need to have a chat with eachother because on my daily forcast its telling me mixed flurries possible freezing rain thursday, but my hourly says clear and my mobile site says clear.


 they can't get anything in sync. I have the same issue, where ever you check TWN you get something different.


----------



## Alpha Property

Yea, same probem, I look at environment Canada, wn website, mobile app and tv at the same time and get 4 different guesses


----------



## ff1221

They're keeping the bases covered that way you can't say they were wrong!


----------



## GMC Driver

I do find it humourous - how can they predict it a week out? Enviro Canada is pretty close on their 24 hour, but that's about the only one I can truly trust.

Best forecast is still out the window - still having trouble with the 2-4 am checks though.


----------



## potskie

cet;1542603 said:


> I have freezing rain for the morning. I've had more then a years worth of freezing rain already let alone again tomorrow.
> 
> My daughter had 12 hours of freezing rain this week, what a mess, they don't salt on a good day let alone freezing rain.
> 
> Her girlfriends called for a cab 2 saturdays ago. They said were not sending cabs downtown toinight it's all ice.


I've got possibility for freezing rain tommorow morning morn lol.....

That's too funny that they said that. The girlfriends cousin is like one of six cab drivers in N.bay and loves to do the whole, well up north we are better because thing. Now I get to tell him that down south when we get freezing rain our cabbies don't grab tampons and refuse to go anywhere. :laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

GMC Driver;1542715 said:


> Best forecast is still out the window - .


 need more windows to look out in different places


----------



## Alpha Property

I would love to be able to set ups bunch of cameras at various sites to access at home.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Alpha Property;1542772 said:


> I would love to be able to set ups bunch of cameras at various sites to access at home.


all it takes is money


----------



## potskie

Alpha Property;1542772 said:


> I would love to be able to set ups bunch of cameras at various sites to access at home.


There is a company that does this..... Or at least that's a big part of their sales pitch. I've yet to see any installed on any of their sites.

I have a camera on the front of my house So I can monitor weather here. As my previous employer is based in cambridge but serviced sites in waterloo and I would get chained to a desk in cambridge to dispatch. Made it real easy to tell what the weather was doing.


----------



## orenlasko

*You should talk to your clients.*

These days just about everyone has cameras on their properties. I've got remote access to most of my buildings through my clients. They have cameras at most of their buildings and it costs them nothing to give me access to a couple of cameras. I can check n from my desktop, ipad or iPhone. It's great. I can't imagine it would be that expensive to set it up with your clients that don't have it.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

CGM Inc.;1542636 said:


> they can't get anything in sync. I have the same issue, where ever you check TWN you get something different.


The forecasts are computer generated and change at 0z and 12z with the latest model runs of the ECMWF.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Wish this was here !!!


----------



## ff1221

They've only been calling for 5-10cm here the whole time, it just depends on how the Lake Effect machine sets up and what the ground temps do. The lake shore is pretty warm, likely the LE is gonna dump farther inland and hammer Kitchener and London, but you never know, it's completely unpredictable


----------



## potskie

ff1221;1543094 said:


> They've only been calling for 5-10cm here the whole time, it just depends on how the Lake Effect machine sets up and what the ground temps do. The lake shore is pretty warm, likely the LE is gonna dump farther inland and hammer Kitchener and London, but you never know, it's completely unpredictable


They are now predicting that for tomorrow night or at least trying too. Saying ~5 and squalls...

I put the plow back on and got the blower ready and prepped already because my train of thought is like yours.... It's coming inland more and if we get it we are getting good.

On the 27th TWN is now saying K-W will be exempted from snow :laughing:


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Dito*



potskie;1543210 said:


> They are now predicting that for tomorrow night or at least trying too. Saying ~5 and squalls...
> 
> I put the plow back on and got the blower ready and prepped already because my train of thought is like yours.... It's coming inland more and if we get it we are getting good.
> 
> On the 27th TWN is now saying K-W will be exempted from snow :laughing:


Dito... back on with all the plows, all drivers on notice...... you just never know what will hit us and what will miss us.... better to be ready...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I felt like an idiot pre-salting this morning but the temps were not rising here. Then a little freezing drizzle at 8:30 followed by a flurrie made the other guys scramble at breakfast. I got another coffee...Thumbs Up


----------



## StratfordPusher

*lol*



Mr.Markus;1543234 said:


> I felt like an idiot pre-salting this morning but the temps were not rising here. Then a little freezing drizzle at 8:30 followed by a flurrie made the other guys scramble at breakfast. I got another coffee...Thumbs Up


Guess you had the drop on them.... we got close to some sanding... 6:30 am rain..... 6:45... freezing rain.... 6:55 ice pellets... 7:05... rain.... lol.... winds are picking up now....at plus 3.....


----------



## potskie

StratfordPusher;1543270 said:


> Guess you had the drop on them.... we got close to some sanding... 6:30 am rain..... 6:45... freezing rain.... 6:55 ice pellets... 7:05... rain.... lol.... winds are picking up now....at plus 3.....


I wonder if that's my buddies jetta...... He actually had that happen lol


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Maybe this one...*



potskie;1543299 said:


> I wonder if that's my buddies jetta...... He actually had that happen lol


Maybe this one ? lol.... try and explain that one to your insurance....


----------



## Hysert

hey folks i've never submitted anything on this forum so guess I'll join in... I was introduced to intellicast.com a few yrs back and use it all the time shows radar and is pritty accurate!! when the storm is close then i revert to the good old window...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Welcome to plow site. Where from?


----------



## Grassman09

Those of you with the bigger style V box spreaders what are you using to lubricate the drag chain? I searched here and some say motor oil and some say fluid film. Would take allot of cans of FF for these salters.

I used a 1 litter oil bottle with a hole in it but got more oil on me. I thought of a hand pump sprayer but the oil may be too thick and the sprayers are usually made of cheap plastic hose that gets brittle in the cold.


----------



## Grassman09

Nothing...:whistling:


----------



## chachi1984

I have a 2yrd v box spread , used old motor oil fron an oil change(5w30) . put into an oil can sprayer thing from canadian tire., ran the spreader and shot oil on the the chain
http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...eGunsOilPans/PRD~0282506P/Oiler.jsp?locale=en


----------



## schrader

Used motor oil in a 1 liter jug with a squirt cap on the end always works for me.


----------



## Grassman09

What ya mean squirt cap? I drilled maybe a 1/4 hole in the cap it just dribbled out.


----------



## chachi1984

Hysert;1543352 said:


> hey folks i've never submitted anything on this forum so guess I'll join in... I was introduced to intellicast.com a few yrs back and use it all the time shows radar and is pritty accurate!! when the storm is close then i revert to the good old window...


that site says 3-5inches in mississauga from fri afternoon untill sat afternoon
TWN says 2-4 cm


----------



## schrader

Grassman09;1543389 said:


> What ya mean squirt cap? I drilled maybe a 1/4 hole in the cap it just dribbled out.


The caps that come with gear oil or you can buy a little squirt cap like the ones that come on dish soap. works great just squirt the oil on the chain.


----------



## potskie

Before I used to store em and occasionally through out the summer I just sprayed them with used motor oil from a Stihl sprayer. But I always mixed in a bit of WD-40 to thin it out and make it more sprayable.

During snow season aside from keeping the bearings greased with some SRS 2000 winter grease I did nadda.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grassman09;1543389 said:


> What ya mean squirt cap? I drilled maybe a 1/4 hole in the cap it just dribbled out.


Use a mustard container


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mark sprayed ATF on mine with a paint gun while it was running worked nicely.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1543400 said:


> Use a mustard container





R.G.PEEL;1543403 said:


> Mark sprayed ATF on mine with a paint gun while it was running worked nicely.


I've done both of these.... my paint gun is a dedicated under oiler cause my stupid employee hooked it to the compressor at 140psi and oblonged the aluminum canister. It was awesome scary.


----------



## Grassman09

schrader;1543397 said:


> The caps that come with gear oil or you can buy a little squirt cap like the ones that come on dish soap. works great just squirt the oil on the chain.


Good idea that was my next thought.



R.G.PEEL;1543403 said:


> Mark sprayed ATF on mine with a paint gun while it was running worked nicely.


I was going to try and spray FF thru one of them Wagner airless sprayers.


----------



## DeVries

Don't worry about your salter Grassman. After tomorrow you are not going to need it anymore anyways:laughing:


----------



## Grassman09

Well I should still keep the chain oiled so it does rust over the winter with all the rain u know..


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Don't bother tonight. The world is supposed to end tomorrow so wait and see if you're still gonna exist!


----------



## Grassman09

Yea I was also thinking about that too Grant.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Freezing rain is back here...just in time for the rush.


----------



## Grassman09

Poor guy. Getting smoke blown up your ass is one thing but air is another.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/wor...ops-air-hose-lodged-buttocks-article-1.142891


----------



## Mr.Markus

All I can hear is the crocodile hunters voice when I read that....crikey!!!


----------



## schrader

Love when they issue the freezing rain warning as its happening. Sitting right on the freezing mark here, the ground temps are the only thing keeping it from freezing.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1543370 said:


> Nothing...:whistling:


Dump used oil down the sides of the v box and it will run down to the chain. We spray bulk fuid film on our chains but if you bought a gallon pail you could brush it on. We only oil them in the fall and spring.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*End of world*

Breaking News.... Looks like it started... lol.... see you all on the other side.... Thumbs Up


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1543539 said:


> Dump used oil down the sides of the v box and it will run down to the chain.


 Thumbs Up great idea!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Lightning here. Raining with a few ice pellets


----------



## Mr.Markus

Big fluffy white flakes making a winter wonderland here. Might have to throw the plow on.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nope it stopped....


----------



## potskie

Looked like that here for a couple of hours..... Then it climbed 3 degrees and started raining lol.


----------



## CGM Inc.

+4 and raining


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

So many people were worried about tonight, tomorrow night is when there might actually be an issue though!

Thinking of salting before rush hour tomorrow night, but might be too early with all the rain coming


----------



## cet

We have had so much rain/snow mix that it is now mostly slush I'm not sure you could put down enough salt to get it all out. I guess it's going to be a 2am decision.


----------



## Grassman09

The rain is now not tomorrow nite. Will be snow at this time tomorrow.


----------



## CGM Inc.

sit and wait......name of the game!
No strategy for us.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1543751 said:


> So many people were worried about tonight, tomorrow night is when there might actually be an issue though!
> 
> Thinking of salting before rush hour tomorrow night, but might be too early with all the rain coming


I think it is going to be a full push for us tomorrow.


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1543757 said:


> sit and wait......name of the game!
> No strategy for us.


Next to the crying game. $9 sqft hardwood lol.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1543761 said:


> Next to the crying game. $9 sqft hardwood lol.


....appliances appear to be cheap now! :laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1543760 said:


> I think it is going to be a full push for us tomorrow.


I hope for 2 salt runs


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1543765 said:


> ....appliances appear to be cheap now! :laughing:


Might already be too late now. You will be on the hook for both.


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1543766 said:


> I hope for 2 salt runs


We can't do that. Full push and then salt after.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

The Low is almost centred over my head, the winds are screaming too!! Wrap around snow in the air, with a few wet flakes here and there. As for salting thinking tomorrow in the late evening. Ground is very warm and temps only 0 for a low. A quick burst might warrant a quick scrape.


----------



## dingybigfoot

The timing of everything and the switch from rain to snow is what I'll be watching. Like Jon said though, a salt run prior to rush hour would be sweet. Chances are it will still be raining.


----------



## Ant118

Were all still alive guess that means I gotta go salt later lol.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha - oh yeah, keep forgetting about that. We are heading up to Uxbridge to plow now or just heavy salt, but everything else is still just wet. 

Tonight looks like it might through a curve ball though.


----------



## Grassman09

Might wanna send a truck to Miss to plow too.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just a salt run for me...1/2 inch of slush on a few sites.
Looks like a cyclone using London as an axis on the Exeter Radar station, can't say I've seen it do that before.


----------



## grandview

Well winter officially started 10 minutes ago!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Cyclone*



Mr.Markus;1543927 said:


> Just a salt run for me...1/2 inch of slush on a few sites.
> Looks like a cyclone using London as an axis on the Exeter Radar station, can't say I've seen it do that before.


Damn interesting isn't it.. lol... rain, snow, rain, snow, rain , snow.... which way it up...

Full salt run this morning.... Thumbs Up


----------



## StratfordPusher

Ant118;1543843 said:


> Were all still alive guess that means I gotta go salt later lol.


No excuses to get to work now..... guess I should go buy gifts now...


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1543773 said:


> We can't do that. Full push and then salt after.


We can't do that either but one can hope :laughing:


----------



## potskie

Not much more than water here this morning...... Gave everythign a quick blast with salt to build some residual and brine so there be no flash freeze if and when the snow decides to fall this morning.


----------



## ff1221

StratfordPusher;1543941 said:


> No excuses to get to work now..... guess I should go buy gifts now...


Not supposed to end till 11am, you know even the end of the world needs to keep a tight schedule, wait nope CityTV says it was supposed to be 6:11, so apparently it's late, you are right might have to do some shopping, imagine how busy the stores will be now all the A-holes who waited for the world top end will be rushing to the mall!


----------



## cet

No salting for us last night. It rained hard enough and the temp warmed up that it all went out on it's own.
Pretty sure we're plowing tonight.


----------



## schrader

Snowing good here now, starting to stick. Good be a long weekend for us LE boys, I here the snowmagedon for the 27th is a possible again?


----------



## potskie

schrader;1544043 said:


> Snowing good here now, starting to stick. Good be a long weekend for us LE boys, I here the snowmagedon for the 27th is a possible again?


I've got sun forecasted for the 27th...... But Jan 2nd now that's a different story.

Watching the system move around on the radar and me thinks I'm going to get to put that plow to use tonight


----------



## Mr.Markus

I can't see what everyone else is seeing....doesn't mean I won't be ready (or eat my words ) But it seems we're in the tail end of this system and it's moving off.
http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/sate...1070_m_..................jpg&nbimages=1&clf=1


----------



## G.Landscape

Various forecast are saying anywhere from 2cm to 8cm in Kitchener so hopefully there is something to play around with.


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1544171 said:


> I can't see what everyone else is seeing....doesn't mean I won't be ready (or eat my words ) But it seems we're in the tail end of this system and it's moving off.
> http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/sate...1070_m_..................jpg&nbimages=1&clf=1


Look at the live radar and watch the NW winds push the lake effect and west edge of that system towards us. it keeps getting strong and stronger over the lake 

http://weatheroffice.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=wso


----------



## cet

It hasn't stopped snowing in Newmarket since 7am. It has continued to melt but as soon as the temp drops I'm sure were going to be in for a full push.

There's something wrong when I'm the only guy fromt he crew that doesn't want to plow.

I just got told I have to take my FIL to the airport at 2:30. Should be nice driving home in rush hour.


----------



## DeVries

I think by early evening we will be in for a salt run. Some snow is starting to accumilate on the mulch in the beds at the shop.


----------



## Mr.Markus

potskie;1544214 said:


> Look at the live radar and watch the NW winds push the lake effect and west edge of that system towards us. it keeps getting strong and stronger over the lake
> 
> http://weatheroffice.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=wso


That's the one I always watch but the overall view of the system from above looks different. Plus I've been watching the active radar alot. It keeps dissipating and reactivating huge. 
I don't think we'll get any more than a salt run again.


----------



## augustaGM

Everything just wet and lots of puddles. May dry up a bit with high winds tonight but most likely a salt run overnight


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1544238 said:


> That's the one I always watch but the overall view of the system from above looks different. Plus I've been watching the active radar alot. It keeps dissipating and reactivating huge.
> I don't think we'll get any more than a salt run again.


I think now it's mostly the lake puking all that snow. But it looks like London area may be in for it tonight more so than us. Also beware the precipitation!

Observed at:Region of Waterloo Int'l Airport
Date:2:40 PM EST Friday 21 December 2012
Conditionrecipitation

lol


----------



## CGM Inc.

more water.....


----------



## Triple L

potskie;1544245 said:


> I think now it's mostly the lake puking all that snow. But it looks like London area may be in for it tonight more so than us. Also beware the precipitation!
> 
> Observed at:Region of Waterloo Int'l Airport
> Date:2:40 PM EST Friday 21 December 2012
> Conditionrecipitation
> 
> lol


I laughed, its been saying that all night yesterday and all day today... "Precipitation" wayy to go guys LOL


----------



## ff1221

potskie;1544245 said:


> I think now it's mostly the lake puking all that snow. But it looks like London area may be in for it tonight more so than us. Also beware the precipitation!
> 
> Observed at:Region of Waterloo Int'l Airport
> Date:2:40 PM EST Friday 21 December 2012
> Conditionrecipitation
> 
> lol


That's not Lake Effect thats just the system, it was fairly slow moving just clearing us now and so far no LE, knock on wood, we got an inch of slop and have responded to our first rollover, roads are damn slippery here


----------



## schrader

Wow its nasty here, puking down wet snow pretty good.


----------



## cet

It looks like it's starting to stick here now. There's a lot of green on the radar and it's heading this way.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

It's all missing me. Just getting a bit of rain 
found out my little salt shed has a leaky roof. Kinda funny cause the previous owners were roofers. 
I was very pleased to find there was no water in my sump pump at the house. Good night for Chinese food as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;1544366 said:


> Wow its nasty here, puking down wet snow pretty good.


Good 3-4 inches at my place on top of hill, little less in Meaford.


----------



## DeVries

Nothing sticking here yet, wind has really picked up though.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Wet*

Still wet here but is trying hard to snow... we lose a couple of degrees and all hell will break loose... nice LE streamers, just not getting as far as us at the moment....


----------



## CGM Inc.

Drying up here, barely a salt run.


----------



## goel

Freeze over has just started here. Trucks going out at 9.


----------



## cet

It's funny how all the guys that want snow don't get it. We have a salt run for sure and maybe a plow. It's pretty windy so it might have a hard time staying where it lands.


----------



## Alpha Property

its sticking around here, looks like we'll have to push some stuff early morning


----------



## potskie

Things froze up here pretty quick and got greasy. Had to go salt my retails. Stupid christmas rush lol


----------



## GMC Driver

Hasn't stuck to anything my way - and it just stopped here. Judging from radar, I don't think we'll be getting much more.

We did pre-salt a bunch of stuff this afternoon - sure that will help us out a bit.

Gonna head out with a full jag of salt anyway and do site checks.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Full Jag.???..What're you working in Kitchener now.??!


----------



## ff1221

Lake effect did start up but looks like it'll be out of here in about an hour looks like a pretty quiet morning for us. Just got back from our second rollover for the night hopefully everybody figures out how to drive in the wintery conditions, good news nobody injured in all the collisions, hope it's all over!Thumbs Up


----------



## TLG99

Nothing sticking here either, and nothing falling as of now......just wet and drying fast below the mtn...little more water on the mtn., though.

Just waiting for this next blast of precipation as per the rader, then mother nature decides the next move for me. Salt run?...push then salt?....maybe do nothing? (I doubt it)

I really hate the waiting game though, would rather just get it done....oh well!


----------



## Alpha Property

yea, I think I jumped the gun a little bit, its stopped here now and its warming up


----------



## BC Handyman

still snowin like a bugger here


----------



## DeVries

TLG99;1544494 said:


> Nothing sticking here either, and nothing falling as of now......just wet and drying fast below the mtn...little more water on the mtn., though.
> 
> Just waiting for this next blast of precipation as per the rader, then mother nature decides the next move for me. Salt run?...push then salt?....maybe do nothing? (I doubt it)
> 
> I really hate the waiting game though, would rather just get it done....oh well!


Stoney creek mountain has snow cover, just a light cover mind you. Everything down below the lake is keeping it from sticking.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just enough to slide in thornhill/markham. Scarborough was all still melting when I just salted.


----------



## Mr.Markus

BC Handyman;1544508 said:


> still snowin like a bugger here


My wife is on the phone with her friend in Vancouver right now...says you guys are having a wonderful time.


----------



## goel

Can't even get a coffee in Waterdown without sliding in the parking lot.

Pretty typical south Burlington is basically dry as a bone.


----------



## augustaGM

Everything's drying up on Hamilton mountain due to wind. Gonna give it a couple hours and take a drive but we might not end up salting after all. We'll see


----------



## TLG99

Just finishing checking sites....99% bone dry everywhere now, only some puddles left.

Couple window checks to make sure these lake effect bands don't make their way down here....probably a 4am spot salt check also.

What a long drawn out day of being prepared, for potentially nothing....but, I guess thats what they pay us for.Thumbs Up


----------



## CGM Inc.

Seen some city trucks out salting, the usual's are out salting and we started a salt run and finished it.
Tough call, a lot of ice and wet spots but at the end dry pavement. will see what the morning brings....

Going down the QEW and got passed by a Lambo....WTF!


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1544614 said:


> Seen some city trucks out salting, the usual's are out salting and we started a salt run and finished it.
> Tough call, a lot of ice and wet spots but at the end dry pavement. will see what the morning brings....
> 
> Going down the QEW and got passed by a Lambo....WTF!


I'd of passed your Dodge too..........lol.


----------



## doberman

Durham region slicked up pretty fast b4 midnite. Just a salt south of Taunton Rd. - A different world for north Durham - probably a plow with the LE


----------



## BC Handyman

Mr.Markus;1544516 said:


> My wife is on the phone with her friend in Vancouver right now...says you guys are having a wonderful time.


well I'm quit a ways from Van(about 1000km) but right provinceThumbs Up lol jk your right even vancouver got hammered a few days ago, some area's got 15+cm, & for a place that don't get much if any snow it was alot of snow & a gong show.


----------



## cet

Pretty tough for us to plow. It is blowing so hard most of the snow just keeps going. I was just outside and there's 1cm in most spots.
Sent the salt trucks, melt what's there but as soon as it turns to water the blowing snow sticks to it and it looks like you didn't do anything.


----------



## jwc3232

a little ice here maybe a salt run that all going to check around 6 jim


----------



## G.Landscape

City roads are all icy and generally snow covered and city is out salter in Kitchener but due to low traffic all our parking lots are dry and being blown clean of any falling snow. 

Only the front entrances where building managers decided to throw some salt is the snow sticking to the wet concrete. Way to be smart about salt, now I need to throw more salt to melt the sticking snow


----------



## GMC Driver

We got a flash freeze on some sites also after midnight. Started dropping salt around 10pm and glad I did. One crew decided to try scraping first - not sure that it's working out that well, but think they wanted the hours.

Got a few trucks still out to check before morning. Today will be a busy day at the retail plazas.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Downtown Toronto has about 1cm now some wind drifts but nothing plowable. FULL SALT run for me.. Went out at 2am..did about 60-70% of the salting now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

G.Landscape;1544633 said:


> City roads are all icy and generally snow covered and city is out salter in Kitchener but due to low traffic all our parking lots are dry and being blown clean of any falling snow.
> 
> Only the front entrances where building managers decided to throw some salt is the snow sticking to the wet concrete. Way to be smart about salt, now I need to throw more salt to melt the sticking snow


Alot of mine iced over anyway, they didn't dry up first but the salt is knocking it off well. I hate throwing salt in drifting conditions but what're gonna do.



BC Handyman;1544625 said:


> well I'm quit a ways from Van(about 1000km) but right provinceThumbs Up lol jk your right even vancouver got hammered a few days ago, some area's got 15+cm, & for a place that don't get much if any snow it was alot of snow & a gong show.


She is originally from Toronto so she's kinda high strung every time she sees a flake.She told my wife that and I yelled "Tell her not to look in the mirror."


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Pretty sure this is the longest an intense storm has ever taken to drop 1/2 a cm lol.


----------



## jwc3232

sure wish it would have snowed more i whant to try out my new belarus and see how it pushes jim


----------



## Hysert

Got up and ran thru everything to check... wind dried everything up... looks like another green Xmas for the kids BS.... I dying to get my boy on his new mini Z


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Fantastic gift! I remember the year my uncle gave me my first snowmobile for christmas. Best xmas gift anyone ever gave me and I drove the bogey wheels off that old POS. My hands would be numb but you couldn't get me off of it.


----------



## BC Handyman

Yeah I got off easy last night, only 2" fell & stuck, not the 3-5" it was calling for. Mayby I get to sleep tonight, that is if it don't snow all day.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Waste of sleep*

Another wasted night waiting for the big blow and snow... got nothing but ice covered lots this morning... full sand run... thats all folks...

Looks like a green xmas for us...


----------



## ff1221

Still blowing like mad here, maximum wind gust overnight was 82.4km/h pretty typical for winter around here but no snow around, not sure where it landed, if stays cold it'll be a kinda white Christmas here.


----------



## schrader

Got a little over 5cm here full push and salt, man that wind is strong.


----------



## BlackIrish

Man we got 46cm yesterday and more today. Careful what u wish for.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

anyone use the millwaukee heated jacket?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

too big for me but someone might want a deal of a project.

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...t-Storm-Snow-Plow-For-Sale-W0QQAdIdZ441970820


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1544646 said:


> Fantastic gift! I remember the year my uncle gave me my first snowmobile for christmas. Best xmas gift anyone ever gave me and I drove the bogey wheels off that old POS. My hands would be numb but you couldn't get me off of it.


I think the best gif you ever got was when your mother cut the bottoms out of your pockets. You felt a little ripped off because your toy was a little smaller then everyone elses but you got over it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

agreed.
.
.
.
.
.

but I dont think he got over it. :laughing:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Solved the cold hands problem though


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1544773 said:


> Solved the cold hands problem though


Do you know Dick Shrivels from Coldwater? You go north on the 400 and take the Beeton OFF ramp. That's the quickest way there. I know for sure you don't know Buster Hymen since you married a french girl, LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

jd's wife left him for the day with the christmas booze and treats.
its not even noon and he is more pickled then the baby dills


----------



## DeVries

jwc3232;1544643 said:


> sure wish it would have snowed more i whant to try out my new belarus and see how it pushes jim


New or new to you? Didn't think they made Belarus anymore. Probably went the way of the scrotum, I mean Skoda.


----------



## A Man

JD Dave;1544779 said:


> Do you know Dick Shrivels from Coldwater? You go north on the 400 and take the Beeton OFF ramp. That's the quickest way there. I know for sure you don't know Buster Hymen since you married a french girl, LOL


That's some Funny *****. Lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I gotta write these down.........:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

You pass beeton meats right? The butchershop there?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1544789 said:


> You pass beeton meats right? The butchershop there?


Im sure you have met the butcher Mike Oxbig

wow we really need some snow.


----------



## JD Dave

We don't need snow now. It can wait for the new year now.


----------



## greywynd

Snow? Ground's covered here at home, but there's no frost so if there's gravel it's wet underneath. 

Was an easy one for me, only call I got was asking if a machine door was locked, or simply frozen before they went Chuck Norris on it.


----------



## snowplowchick

Someone is in trouble. How does this even happen.

http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/crime/article/1306139--man-pinned-under-snow-plow-in-newmarket


----------



## schrader

Same thing happened here four years ago, can we say LAWSUIT.


----------



## Mr.Markus

snowplowchick;1544931 said:


> Someone is in trouble. How does this even happen.
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/crime/article/1306139--man-pinned-under-snow-plow-in-newmarket


I have mornings when I think back to that bump in the road and wonder whether it was a pothole or someone jogging in the roadway. Seriously...I'm not a runner but what possesses someone to run on the pavement when there is a sidewalk less than 3 feet away? Is concrete worse on your feet than asphalt.?


----------



## Landcare - Mont

snowplowchick;1544931 said:


> Someone is in trouble. How does this even happen.
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/crime/article/1306139--man-pinned-under-snow-plow-in-newmarket


Want to bet he walked out behind the truck while it was backing up?


----------



## cet

I heard on the news that the guys in the tire shop came out with floor jacks to take the weight of the truck off him but wouldn't move him.
This is just down the road from me.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1544986 said:


> I have mornings when I think back to that bump in the road and wonder whether it was a pothole or someone jogging in the roadway. Seriously...I'm not a runner but what possesses someone to run on the pavement when there is a sidewalk less than 3 feet away? Is concrete worse on your feet than asphalt.?


It's called "Share the Road"! :laughing:


----------



## jwc3232

DeVries;1544785 said:


> New or new to you? Didn't think they made Belarus anymore. Probably went the way of the scrotum, I mean Skoda.


new to me 820 loader with 10 ft pusher things a beast jim


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1545053 said:


> It's called "Share the Road"! :laughing:


All things being even, I'm gonna use the sidewalk then...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I don't like the look of the radar, but everything says it is fine....


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1545192 said:


> All things being even, I'm gonna use the sidewalk then...


Thumbs Up most likely less people jump in front of your truck there


----------



## rooferdave

anyone have any truck tires for sale for my chev p/u, on the inexpensive side?

kinda rethinking my actioneer career!


----------



## Triple L

Happy Birthday GMC Driver Dave


----------



## Alpha Property

between joggers, the hard core cyclists and those e bike things, I am shocked that there are not more dead people in my neck of the woods. Along the canal here they put in a pathway that was well over a mill from lake Ontario up to thorold and welland. And the "hard core" bike guys with there tight outfits and bullet helmets and little skinny wheels and rubber band tires wont ride on it. And if you stop one and yell at them for not being on their path they tell you that they are too good and too fast for the path, that its a hazard to the people walking and jogging on the path. Well news flash, my truck/car is much faster and bigger than you, get on the dam path! Even down the roads, there trying to put these bike lanes everywhere, and the hard core cyclists insist on riding rite on the painted line, or a foot into the car lanes. they claim that the bike lanes are too dirty for their high speed bikes...... I have a lot of anger on the subject


Happy birthday Dave


----------



## Hysert

15-20cm on weds in the hamilton-niagara according to TWN.... LOL ya balls


----------



## jwc3232

happy birthday gmc driver dave jim


----------



## DeVries

Wednesday is the perfect day for a big storm, bring it on. Everything is closed so no pressure.


----------



## chachi1984

DeVries;1545364 said:


> Wednesday is the perfect day for a big storm, bring it on. Everything is closed so no pressure.


wed is boxing day almost everything is open, shopping centers


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;1545364 said:


> Wednesday is the perfect day for a big storm, bring it on. Everything is closed so no pressure.


Ya I agree but we'll see...


----------



## Hysert

chachi1984;1545367 said:


> wed is boxing day almost everything is open, shopping centers


Oh ya thats right too.... thanks luv piss on my cornflakes lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

jwc3232;1545362 said:


> happy birthday gmc driver dave jim


I have found the new guys posts entertaining. I can't tell whether it's your name or that you talk like Dr McCoy on Star Trek. In any case Welcome!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Alpha Property;1545347 said:


> between joggers, the hard core cyclists and those e bike things, I am shocked that there are not more dead people in my neck of the woods. Along the canal here they put in a pathway that was well over a mill from lake Ontario up to thorold and welland. And the "hard core" bike guys with there tight outfits and bullet helmets and little skinny wheels and rubber band tires wont ride on it. And if you stop one and yell at them for not being on their path they tell you that they are too good and too fast for the path, that its a hazard to the people walking and jogging on the path. Well news flash, my truck/car is much faster and bigger than you, get on the dam path! Even down the roads, there trying to put these bike lanes everywhere, and the hard core cyclists insist on riding rite on the painted line, or a foot into the car lanes. they claim that the bike lanes are too dirty for their high speed bikes...... I have a lot of anger on the subject


I'm with you on that even so I ride myself! But I stick to off-road....can't figure why anyone wants to ride a bike on the road to begin with.


----------



## goel

Alpha Property;1545347 said:


> between joggers, the hard core cyclists and those e bike things, I am shocked that there are not more dead people in my neck of the woods. Along the canal here they put in a pathway that was well over a mill from lake Ontario up to thorold and welland. And the "hard core" bike guys with there tight outfits and bullet helmets and little skinny wheels and rubber band tires wont ride on it. And if you stop one and yell at them for not being on their path they tell you that they are too good and too fast for the path, that its a hazard to the people walking and jogging on the path. Well news flash, my truck/car is much faster and bigger than you, get on the dam path! Even down the roads, there trying to put these bike lanes everywhere, and the hard core cyclists insist on riding rite on the painted line, or a foot into the car lanes. they claim that the bike lanes are too dirty for their high speed bikes...... I have a lot of anger on the subject
> 
> Happy birthday Dave


Lots of them take over the back roads here. It's always talked about how much we miss our snow Plows in the summer, just to nudge them a little. 

Happy birthday Dave


----------



## chachi1984

looks like hamilton 2-4cm ,burlington,mississauga 1-3cm for monday night

plowing on xmas day


----------



## greywynd

Snowing heavy here now, looks like it's wrapping around Lake Simcoe and headed to the GTA. 

Been fighting a cold for over a week, and it's gone into my chest, can't stop coughing even with taking good old Buckley's. Off to an extended hours appointment shortly.


----------



## SHAWZER

1 1/2 " last night, scrape & salt grocery store. Busy place- closed next 2 days


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;1545426 said:


> 1 1/2 " last night, scrape & salt grocery store. Busy place- closed next 2 days


Only 2cm here salt from yesterday melted most of it off, nice streamer coming off the bay at 2:00 this morning.


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1545400 said:


> I'm with you on that even so I ride myself! But I stick to off-road....can't figure why anyone wants to ride a bike on the road to begin with.


It's no longer challenging now that I have as many Tour De France wins as Lance Armstrong....


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1545475 said:


> It's no longer challenging now that I have as many Tour De France wins as Lance Armstrong....


:laughing: he was to good to be true anyhow in my opinion! Not surprised what happened to him.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Happy birthday GMC Driver​*_


----------



## SHAWZER

Quiet night, trying to get 1 hour extra sleep. Daughters visiting 80 pound dog with cold nose & whining put a stop to that. Good thing sit down breakfast restaurant opens at 5:30.


----------



## cet

For all those looking for some snow, have you seen the forecast for Wednesday night. Might be fun finding curbs.

Hopefully there is very little or nothing for tonight. I have 1 Seniors home I do that will need attention in the morning if we get something. Everything else can wait.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*YES!!!!!!!! 
10 - 15 cm for boxing day!payup*_


----------



## grandview

xll_VIPER_llx;1546247 said:


> _*YES!!!!!!!!
> 10 - 15 cm for boxing day!payup*_


Wish they would make up their mines. One channel has Buffalo for 1-2 inches another has 6+ inches for the same day.


----------



## cet

grandview;1546249 said:


> Wish they would make up their mines. One channel has Buffalo for 1-2 inches another has 6+ inches for the same day.


I just read the report. It says the storm hasn't started forming yet and it is too early to know how much snow will fall. TWN is say 20cm for my area. This should be fun. It's all to fall in 8 hours which is a lot of snow in a short period of time for us.


----------



## Alpha Property

the way i read it is that theres still a good chance its going to track farther north like the last few and miss niagara all togeather again. EC is just saying snow, weather network is 25+cm at 90%


----------



## DeVries

I think it's just wishfull thinking, when they forecast that much we usually get half of what they forecast. 
Enviro Canada is saying 5cm's for tonight and TWN says 1 for tonight.

A big dump Wednesday would be great.


----------



## Alpha Property

i m going to get my truck back from my buddy and put the plow on and load up the shovels and blowers and bagged salt before i start cooking my big christmas eve dinner (seccond of 3) and that should help to scare some of it away


----------



## Alpha Property

on the canadian gun nuts website a guy just posted a humorous comic, i thought i'd share lol


----------



## chachi1984

DeVries;1546277 said:


> I think it's just wishfull thinking, when they forecast that much we usually get half of what they forecast.
> Enviro Canada is saying 5cm's for tonight and TWN says 1 for tonight.
> 
> A big dump Wednesday would be great.


hope nothing comes tonight , twn says less then 1 cm ,


----------



## GMC Driver

Thanks for the b-day wishes. Got to enjoy this year - last one in the thirties.

Calling for an inch overnight - I'll have a gas bar and some churches to do before morning, and some residential. I just hate having to call the guys in for it.

Wed - not so sure I want a big one like that to start. A nice 5-10cm push would be fine by me, but I suppose I don't make the rules. Boxing day might be worse than a regular week day - they've got shopping to do!


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver;1546349 said:


> Thanks for the b-day wishes. Got to enjoy this year - last one in the thirties.
> 
> Calling for an inch overnight - I'll have a gas bar and some churches to do before morning, and some residential. I just hate having to call the guys in for it.
> 
> Wed - not so sure I want a big one like that to start. A nice 5-10cm push would be fine by me, but I suppose I don't make the rules. Boxing day might be worse than a regular week day - they've got shopping to do!


The big 3 9. Hope you had a nice birthday.


----------



## cet

Well Christmas came a day early for this house. Took my wife to the hospital this morning for minor heart surgery, not sure how you use minor and heart in the same sentence. They just called to say all went well and she is doing great. I can pick her up at 1:30. Leaves me just enough time to go and get her presents. All joking aside I'm glad that's over. Puts life in perspective quickly.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1546387 said:


> Well Christmas came a day early for this house. Took my wife to the hospital this morning for minor heart surgery, not sure how you use minor and heart in the same sentence. They just called to say all went well and she is doing great. I can pick her up at 1:30. Leaves me just enough time to go and get her presents. All joking aside I'm glad that's over. Puts life in perspective quickly.


Add that to a stressful Christmas and I'll end up there... Glad she's doing great Chris, taking care of those closest to us is what Christmas is all about. (Yes... she's standing behind me, but I mean it.)


----------



## greywynd

Hope she's back up and running soon, don't want her to stop shopping for too long! 

Glad to hear it went well!


----------



## orenlasko

*Best wishes to all*

All the best to all for a Very Merry Christmas and a prosperous New Year! Festivus is for the rest of us!


----------



## doberman

For Wednesday TWN says "a few flurries" yet 15-20cm ????? EC and Intellicast are just saying snow showers, no accumulation. I don't know what's going to happen. Got to go fix a plow right now though just in case.


----------



## chachi1984

looks like TWN says "light snow" for miss/oakville/hamilton

u guys know if most salt places will be open, Iam guessing they will with the lack of snow so far this season.


----------



## cet

Thanks for the kind works. I'm sure she picked today knowing all the stores are closed tomorrow, it makes it a little easier.

For you guys looking at TWN. When you look at the long term forecast, in the top right attached to the 6 days it says "day/night" it is always set to day, click on night and you will see it change to snow. EC forecasts are for during the day also but you can't change those to night.

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/caon0473


----------



## Alpha Property

i got the plow on about an hour ago, blowers in the back of the truck, bagged salt loaded, truck numer 2 is ready to go and fueled up, and i've taked to my sub thats doing a wack of houses for me and we are all ready to rock other than not all properties are staked..... hopefully now it will all blow over


----------



## GMC Driver

Thanks Steve - I owe you a beer if it does!!

I'm with Dave. It can wait until Jan now. Hate plowing when all the kiddies are home from school. And the adults are off work.


----------



## B&E snowplowing

Well it is 1pm, time to close the office. The next 24 hours are dedicated straight to the family.

I hope everyone has a great Christmas Eve and and wonderfull Christmas

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE !!!!

Chris, I hope your wife feels better soon.

Brian


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That's great she's all fixed up. That hospital in newmarket seems pretty well run. My mother needed "minor heart surgery" there last year. They diagnosed and treated her within 5 min of getting there. Then scheduled "outpatient surgery" to cut a misfunctioning nerve off of her heart. In and out both times and perfect ever since. Smart to double check before buying her gifts though!!! Lol

As for gifts, my wife wanted a very specific purse only available at one store in my area and one downtown. I went to get it yesterday and there was a 40 person lineup with a rentacop letting in 2 people at a time!!!! Hope she likes the one I got her from another store!!! I should put something else in there in case she doesn't like it

Off to frenchtown for a week starting wed. Merry christmas and Happy new year all, happy festivus token Oren!


----------



## greywynd

Getting separated is saving me on the gift fund, but likely a drop in the bucket compared to what it might cost down the road! At least I was able to avoid the lineups!


----------



## orenlasko

R.G.PEEL;1546465 said:


> That's great she's all fixed up. That hospital in newmarket seems pretty well run. My mother needed "minor heart surgery" there last year. They diagnosed and treated her within 5 min of getting there. Then scheduled "outpatient surgery" to cut a misfunctioning nerve off of her heart. In and out both times and perfect ever since. Smart to double check before buying her gifts though!!! Lol
> 
> As for gifts, my wife wanted a very specific purse only available at one store in my area and one downtown. I went to get it yesterday and there was a 40 person lineup with a rentacop letting in 2 people at a time!!!! Hope she likes the one I got her from another store!!! I should put something else in there in case she doesn't like it
> 
> Off to frenchtown for a week starting wed. Merry christmas and Happy new year all, happy festivus token Oren!


I can't possibly be the only token here? Can I?


----------



## orenlasko

orenlasko;1546490 said:


> I can't possibly be the only token here? Can I?


Thanks Grant. Safe trip!


----------



## goel

Good to hear cet. It is a good hospital, gram had a triple bypas there about a decade ago and now she is still going strong in her 80's.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I think just you and PPM!!!!


----------



## JD Dave

Glad everything worked out for the best Chris. I'm guessing she won't be relaxing much with boxing day around the corner.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Token wasp???? I am as waspy as it gets Grant!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Really glad to hear again she is all good Chris... I know I texted you that, but now I feel like I look like an ass if I don't publicly say it!

Oh, and I don't have your cell Dave, so Happy Birthday!


----------



## TLG99

Merry Christmas and a healthy, profitable New Year everyone!

Cet - glad to hear the wife is doing good....jokes aside, cheers to family.....nothing else matters!

Everyone enjoy themselves tonight/tomorrow and have fun....looks to be a busy week starting boxing day and into the weekend.


----------



## cet

Well the Boss is back home. Hasn't missed a beat. While she was there she asked the Dr. if she could go to Kentucky next week. Only problem is she can't remember the answer.

Grant that's the same operation she had plus and angiogram while they were in there.

Mark that sucks. It will get better but takes some time.

On my way into the hospital there was this elderly couple walking on the walk. There was a nylon wrap like you put around a bundle of news papers or something. The lady managed to get both feet in there at the same time and took a bad spill. They picked her up but she really couldn't walk. They went and got a wheel chair. I wonder how many people walked past that and were just to lazy to pick it up. It was right outside the newspaper box and I bet it had been there for hours. Go to visit someone and end up being a patient.


----------



## Triple L

Glad to hear everything went well Chris! And ya that is pretty sad about the elderly couple... Have a great Christmas guys!


----------



## Mr.Markus

*Merry Christmas guys..........*


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The most majestic word in the English language. Downgraded


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1546624 said:
 

> The most majestic word in the English language. Downgraded


Lets just hope they don't put it back up. That's enough to make it worth while.


----------



## chachi1984

ya , close to 10 in miss and close to 15 in burlington

what are u guys thinking for tonight? says 1-3 but could pass over


----------



## goel

Merry Christmas all.

Little ones around, turn the volume down a little but its worth the watch.


----------



## SHAWZER

Inlaws & outlaws visiting, so bring on the snow ! LOL Merry Christmas.


----------



## cet

chachi1984;1546644 said:


> ya , close to 10 in miss and close to 15 in burlington
> 
> what are u guys thinking for tonight? says 1-3 but could pass over


I only have 1 Seniors home for tonight. I'll get up at 6am and check it out. Keeping with the German tradition we are doing family presents tonight followed by late morning at my parents in the morning so I have time to go. Can't ask employees to go do something I can do easily.


----------



## cet

SHAWZER;1546651 said:


> Inlaws & outlaws visiting, so bring on the snow ! LOL Merry Christmas.


You saying you have multipule wives. :laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We still have lots of salt residue from the other night, so I am not worried about tonight.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1546624 said:


> The most majestic word in the English language. Downgraded


I hope you eat those words. LOL Merry Christmas to all!! Heading to church now, my little girls are in the concert as Angels so there's been a lot of practicing going on. They definealty didn't get their wings from their mom/


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1546679 said:


> I hope you eat those words. LOL Merry Christmas to all!! Heading to church now, my little girls are in the concert as Angels so there's been a lot of practicing going on. They definealty didn't get their wings from their mom/


Or their Dad. Enjoy, they grow up fast.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

My wife and I had our own turkey dinner alone tonight and then we delivered a turkey dinner to a friend of ours. 

My brother paid me a visit yesterday and I haven't seen him in over a year. He is developmentally disabled but is always so happy.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Tis the season*

Merry Christmas to all.... and a safe and snowy season....


----------



## SHAWZER

cet;1546657 said:


> You saying you have multipule wives. :laughing:


Naw, 1 is enough, sometimes just want to go hide, might as well be making money plowing snow .


----------



## ff1221

Merry Christmas to All, hope you all have a great day tomorrow and good times with family you like!

Chris, glad to hear the Boss is doing well and back in charge, and Dave albeit belated Happy Birthday!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Merry Christmas to you all.....let the "downgrading" begin!

We also just had our bird! Was yummy!


----------



## cet

For me they just downgraded it again. 5cm now. I have a feeling it might go back up though.


----------



## grandview

cet;1546764 said:


> For me they just downgraded it again. 5cm now. I have a feeling it might go back up though.


Your wife only hopes.


----------



## cet

grandview;1546770 said:


> Your wife only hopes.


I'm sure that's the last thing on her mind. On a good day it's the last thing on her mind. :crying:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

HA - that's all I want for Christmas, is a downgrade.

Come on "only a salting"


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1546778 said:


> HA - that's all I want for Christmas, is a downgrade.
> 
> Come on "only a salting"


Your new guys are never going to get any window time.


----------



## potskie

cet;1546764 said:


> For me they just downgraded it again. 5cm now. I have a feeling it might go back up though.


It's gone down around here with every update. Started a week ago at ~20 then went to nadda then yesterday to ~20 then ~15 then 10 - 15 now we are 5 - 10

I figure by tomorrow I'll be at 1 - 3

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## greywynd

I'm good with nothing this week. This bug is kicking my ass, been a long time since I've felt this rough. Let the salt events wait til Grant gets back.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Stupid new Blizzards are throwing error codes, I could use a couple days!


----------



## cet

How many of you guys get flu shots. I know you only have a cold but just wondering. I used to get sick really bad once or twice a winter. I've been getting flu shots for at least 10 years and I've never been sick bad since.


----------



## GMC Driver

Pristine PM ltd;1546624 said:


> The most majestic word in the English language. Downgraded


I hear ya Jon - WN has us at 20cm still. EC still hasn't forecasted an accumulation amount. Must be gov't workers off for the holidays. Or they want to wait and see where it tracks.



cet;1546656 said:


> I only have 1 Seniors home for tonight. I'll get up at 6am and check it out. Can't ask employees to go do something I can do easily.


I'll be doing the same - one run is getting dusted right now. Not gonna rush out on Christmas Eve. But not gonna call anyone in if I can cover it. I probably need them Wednesday more.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1546787 said:


> Stupid new Blizzards are throwing error codes, I could use a couple days!


Plows throw codes, that's too much technology for me.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1546794 said:


> Plows throw codes, that's too much technology for me.


And guys that wait until the last minute. You know Dec 24th. LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

ha, they have passwords now too... I agree, too much


----------



## potskie

Pristine PM ltd;1546804 said:


> ha, they have passwords now too... I agree, too much


Fleet flex lol. My fisher has that.

Good for when you want to prevent theft, bad for when you own a few of em and realize mid snow storm that the spare has different code than the one that was on the truck and no one knows what it is. :realmad:


----------



## grandview

Hazards... Heavy snow.

* accumulations... Storm totals up to a foot or more possible.

* impacts... Heavy snow accumulations will create hazardous driving conditions.

* forecaster confidence... High confidence on significant snow accumulations.


----------



## cet

grandview;1546811 said:


> Hazards... Heavy snow.
> 
> * accumulations... Storm totals up to a foot or more possible.
> 
> * impacts... Heavy snow accumulations will create hazardous driving conditions.
> 
> * forecaster confidence... High confidence on significant snow accumulations.


Good luck with this one Scott. You guys are used to getting snowfalls like that. Around here that would bring everything to a stand still. We got a foot at 4 of my schools late Nov. and it was just a disaster trying to get from site to site.


----------



## grandview

But I'm going to the TSO concert Thursday downtown,Need to leave home by 130pm for the show, So I need to be done by that.


----------



## greywynd

cet;1546791 said:


> How many of you guys get flu shots. I know you only have a cold but just wondering. I used to get sick really bad once or twice a winter. I've been getting flu shots for at least 10 years and I've never been sick bad since.


I never have yet, but now I'm starting to think about it.

This started as a cold, but then developed into bronchitis, along with a fever. Seemed like the fever broke yesterday, but it seems to have come back this afternoon.

It also seems like the antibiotics play as much havoc with me as the bug does......


----------



## cet

greywynd;1546821 said:


> I never have yet, but now I'm starting to think about it.
> 
> This started as a cold, but then developed into bronchitis, along with a fever. Seemed like the fever broke yesterday, but it seems to have come back this afternoon.
> 
> It also seems like the antibiotics play as much havoc with me as the bug does......


I swear by flu shots now. I used to kick and screem to get me there but no longer. I honestly can't remember the last time I was really sick. I was getting them when you had to pay $10 so I'm not sure how long ago that was.

GV what's TSO


----------



## grandview

Trans-Siberian Orchestra


----------



## dingybigfoot

I'm good with a downgrade, I'd rather salt. 
Merry Xmas to all my plowsiters!!


----------



## cet

grandview;1546832 said:


> Trans-Siberian Orchestra


That's a side of you I wouldn't have thought of. You know you're getting old when ...


----------



## greywynd

He's just looking for the 'Trans' part, and got all excited.


----------



## grandview

well the latest forecast for Wednesday into Thursday.Snow starts at 5pm and by 2am 12+ inches on the ground.


----------



## Alpha Property

GMC Driver;1546792 said:


> I hear ya Jon - WN has us at 20cm still. EC still hasn't forecasted an accumulation amount. Must be gov't workers off for the holidays. Or they want to wait and see where it tracks.
> .


it apperes we have also been downgraded sir, 40%chance now of 20cm over the 90% it said during the day


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1546794 said:


> Plows throw codes, that's too much technology for me.


 I'm glad that friggin BOSS is now OK!


----------



## Elite_Maint

dingybigfoot;1546835 said:


> I'm good with a downgrade, I'd rather salt.
> Merry Xmas to all my plowsiters!!


I wouldn't mind a good plowing once in a while but salting is alot funner!

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Local Weather here and the twn still sayin 15-20 cm starting in the afternoon wed? God i hope so!
tymusic*_


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

TWN online is saying only 5-10 for Guelph.

Anyone worried about tonight? I don't think I am, but I keep looking at Radar and I don't like what I am seeing.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Pristine PM ltd;1546899 said:


> TWN online is saying only 5-10 for Guelph.
> 
> Anyone worried about tonight? I don't think I am, but I keep looking at Radar and I don't like what I am seeing.


Hahahaha..I know eh?! I say I'm not worried but here I am with the radar on loop.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

TWN forecasts are directly updated via computer model with no human input as far as I know so any ``down grading`` should be taken with a grain of salt from them as numbers will go up and down. This is why one day it can say 50+ cm and the next 2 cm.

The storm Wednesday is going to be a significant storm. Unless something changes I see *atleast* 6`` south of a line from London up to Waterloo and across to Toronto. Could be up to as much as 12`` depending on where you live.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Lynden-Jeff;1546971 said:


> TWN forecasts are directly updated via computer model with no human input as far as I know so any ``down grading`` should be taken with a grain of salt from them as numbers will go up and down. This is why one day it can say 50+ cm and the next 2 cm.
> 
> The storm Wednesday is going to be a significant storm. Unless something changes I see *atleast* 6`` south of a line from London up to Waterloo and across to Toronto. Could be up to as much as 12`` depending on where you live.


_* I like it!*_


----------



## cet

Merry Christmas Gents. It's pretty nice out, not too cold. Just got back from my site check. Only a short drive and didn't have to do any work, the salt burned it off.


----------



## grandview

cet;1547005 said:


> Merry Christmas Gents. It's pretty nice out, not too cold. Just got back from my site check. Only a short drive and didn't have to do any work, the salt burned it off.


And not even a Timmy's open today!:realmad:


----------



## schrader

cet;1547005 said:


> Merry Christmas Gents. It's pretty nice out, not too cold. Just got back from my site check. Only a short drive and didn't have to do any work, the salt burned it off.


Wish I could say the same, nice little streamer drifting off the bay right for us, off to go salting.


----------



## grandview

* ACCUMULATIONS...AN INCH OR LESS WEDNESDAY...6 TO 11 INCHES WEDNESDAY NIGHT...AND 2 TO 4 INCHES THURSDAY...LEADING TO STORM TOTALS OF 8 TO 15 INCHES.


Here we go.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1547005 said:


> Merry Christmas Gents. It's pretty nice out, not too cold. Just got back from my site check. Only a short drive and didn't have to do any work, the salt burned it off.


I had the same, nice quiet drive lots of Christmas music. Coffee time was open at 5:00 in Erin. Guess now that there is a Tims here they stepped it up a little. Very light dusting, enough to land the sleigh I guess.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Just done with touch-ups and site checks....no open Tims around here.
City woke me up at 4.30 salting my street


----------



## potskie

Merry Christmas!!!


I just got back from checking on the 2 sites I have with open stores today.... Full salts on both. Oh and I DID find an open timmies!

Fisherhallman and ottawa..... Same as every other year


----------



## potskie

grandview;1547015 said:


> * ACCUMULATIONS...AN INCH OR LESS WEDNESDAY...6 TO 11 INCHES WEDNESDAY NIGHT...AND 2 TO 4 INCHES THURSDAY...LEADING TO STORM TOTALS OF 8 TO 15 INCHES.
> 
> Here we go.


I'm down to 2 - 4 cms from EC and 5 - 10 on TWN now.

I hope I get just enough to plow but not enough to cause a **** show.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Very white christmas in Bobcaygeon, AND Tim Hortons is open.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Very white christmas in Bobcaygeon, AND Tim Hortons is open. Going to watch the 2 year old nephews open presents now.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Enjoy your day off. This is going to be more snow then we got all year last year:


----------



## rooferdave

TMN is now calling for less than 1cm from Tues aft to Weds aft for Toronto!

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/index.php?product=weather&placecode=caon0696#


----------



## rooferdave

in response to my last post I have just added Baileys to my coffee!!


----------



## cet

Lynden-Jeff;1547073 said:


> Enjoy your day off. This is going to be more snow then we got all year last year:


That map shows more snow for Toronto and north then anything I have read. It's the waiting game now. Pretty sure I don't want to see 30cm.


----------



## Alpha Property

We're back up to 70%, but down to 10-15cm from 20+


----------



## Mr.Markus

Judging from the smell of the Christmas goose and red cabbage I will need a day or 2 of shoveling......


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1547103 said:


> . It's the waiting game now.


They don't know $#@% the way they change the forecast up and down.
Waiting already....and all of it stretched out over almost a day by the sounds of it.


----------



## cet

Just to give you guys the heads up, it's going to snow Jan. 2. My daughter gave me tickets to the Raptors that night, with a coupon for dinner and a game beer if I take her, LOL. So you know it's snowing that night for sure.
5 years of rep basketball and it snowed every single weekend tournament for 5 years except 1.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Snowing from the 31st to the 8th of January as per long range.


----------



## Hysert

Merry Christmas to all... Got up at 3 and did a few lot salt run got almost an inch last ngt vary sporadic? putting toys together for the last 4 hrs and loven it!!! I can smell the turkey already!!! Enjoy your day folks..


----------



## TLG99

Merry Christmas everyone!

Had to do a 4am salt run up on the Stoney Creek mtn this morning...ended up with 1-2 cm's above and nothing but wet pavement below.

As for tomorrow's "forecast"....according to EC and TWN and after reading endless analysis from dozens of amateur meteorologists's over on Accuweather....we should expect anywhere between 10-45 cm's of snow,lol.

I believe the strong winds that are also being forecasted are creating problems with accumulation totals.

As always.....prepare for the worst, hope for the best. Enjoy your day everyone, no doubt we will have something to do Wed/Thurs.


----------



## old.goalie

In response to the flu shot question.



Every year, i still get sick and have needed to stand on the edge of the road a few times, but I've never missed a snow event because of illness, I probably just jinxed myself....I highly recommend them, especially to older people.


----------



## old.goalie

cet;1547103 said:


> That map shows more snow for Toronto and north then anything I have read. It's the waiting game now. Pretty sure I don't want to see 30cm.


I thought the map was a joke, it looks like a vagina...Thumbs Up


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

grandview;1547006 said:


> And not even a Timmy's open today!:realmad:


_*Yes there is!!!!!! took 45 mins to stand in line for it though!*_


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

*Btw..... Merry Christmas to everyone and they're familys! Wishing everyone the best in 2013!payup*


----------



## DeVries

TLG99;1547226 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> Had to do a 4am salt run up on the Stoney Creek mtn this morning...ended up with 1-2 cm's above and nothing but wet pavement below.
> 
> As for tomorrow's "forecast"....according to EC and TWN and after reading endless analysis from dozens of amateur meteorologists's over on Accuweather....we should expect anywhere between 10-45 cm's of snow,lol.
> 
> I believe the strong winds that are also being forecasted are creating problems with accumulation totals.
> 
> As always.....prepare for the worst, hope for the best. Enjoy your day everyone, no doubt we will have something to do Wed/Thurs.


Had the same this morning, all wet down the hill and white on top. It looks like the snow is already starting up the hill, it's plus 3 but has been snowing lightly all morning.


----------



## chachi1984

plus add in the wind factor. depending on how your site is , it could be pretty deep in area's. might have to get out the snow blowers this year.


----------



## schrader

Ha only took me twenty minutes for my timmies this morning


----------



## Alpha Property

I've got no power to my controller on my vxt, all my lights work, but no backlight in the controller and none of the functions work. the 2 in line fuses are good, i switched around the relays and that didn't change anything, I can't see where they are taking the switched power from under the dash without pulling pannels off..... when i run a test light to the plug for the controller i have power at one of the pins, I tryed using that to jump power to annother pin and i got the plow to go up, and when i ground it it drops back down. 
Any ideas?


----------



## OntarioGuy

R.G.PEEL;1547054 said:


> Very white christmas in Bobcaygeon, AND Tim Hortons is open.


Thats where I had to go to get my Tims today!

Merry Christmas Everone!


----------



## musclecarboy

Merry Christmas guys, I'm not worried about seeing snow now that the overlap month has happened. I think I can count the number of decent storms I've plowed on 1 hand, so a good 15+cm at some point this year would be good. I want the little pop-up plowing companies to get squashed. Good luck to everyone on Wednesday/Thursday if we do get a first full push across the board! Time to go test the plows.... Maybe even mount the controller in my Chev.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

cet;1547154 said:


> Just to give you guys the heads up, it's going to snow Jan. 2. My daughter gave me tickets to the Raptors that night, with a coupon for dinner and a game beer if I take her, LOL. So you know it's snowing that night for sure.
> 5 years of rep basketball and it snowed every single weekend tournament for 5 years except 1.


Not to worry Chris, I'm back Jan 2 so it likely won't. If it does though, I'll take your ticket so it doesn't go to waste!


----------



## potskie

Alpha Property;1547329 said:


> I've got no power to my controller on my vxt, all my lights work, but no backlight in the controller and none of the functions work. the 2 in line fuses are good, i switched around the relays and that didn't change anything, I can't see where they are taking the switched power from under the dash without pulling pannels off..... when i run a test light to the plug for the controller i have power at one of the pins, I tryed using that to jump power to annother pin and i got the plow to go up, and when i ground it it drops back down.
> Any ideas?


Sounds like the.cord went bad. Run a new power wire to the controller. I've had to do that with fishers from time to time when they acted like that.


----------



## grandview

grandview;1547015 said:


> * ACCUMULATIONS...AN INCH OR LESS WEDNESDAY...6 TO 11 INCHES WEDNESDAY NIGHT...AND 2 TO 4 INCHES THURSDAY...LEADING TO STORM TOTALS OF 8 TO 15 INCHES.
> 
> Here we go.


bump.

HAZARDS... HEAVY SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW.

* ACCUMULATIONS... STORM TOTALS OF 8 TO 16 INCHES.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Forecasts are still all over the place between 5-15cm...let's see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## Alpha Property

potskie;1547353 said:


> Sounds like the.cord went bad. Run a new power wire to the controller. I've had to do that with fishers from time to time when they acted like that.


I ddin't install this plow, so i cut the zip ties and tryed to start sorting the wires out. I got the dash all torn appart and as soon as my future bil came out who is a class a mechanic, everything started working again. I have no idea where they were pulling the keyed power from, but it all seams to work now


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

EC has me concerned with its "periods of snow" comments after saying 5 - 10cm's for the evening.


----------



## greywynd

Thought you were concerned from October to May anyway??


----------



## Mr.Markus

If it'll help you relax Jon, think of it as pretty much over by morning, looks like an ideally timed storm.


----------



## Grassman09

In a way I want this storm and in a way I don't. I recently got to know a local who has some big places to plow but no equipment to do them and is preying for no snow. Doubtful he can plow 10 or 15cm what would take a tractor close to 6 hours to plow with a pickup. He is not so swift in paying either.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Looking at radar is looks like it will be earlier then they are saying.


----------



## potskie

Pristine PM ltd;1547677 said:


> Looking at radar is looks like it will be earlier then they are saying.


I'd prefer that, means I can have time to clean everything up before the AM.

Also looking at intellicast it looks like it may be tracking further east than they anticipate....


----------



## Ant118

Pristine PM ltd;1547677 said:


> Looking at radar is looks like it will be earlier then they are saying.


on EC? for some reason it hasnt been loading for me lately. works on my iphone fine though lol.


----------



## Grassman09

Well how fast can snow travel. Looks like its in the Indiana area now or soon.. Indiana isn't that far from here. Looks like late afternoon vs late evening.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1547677 said:


> Looking at radar is looks like it will be earlier then they are saying.


No sense trying to predict anything, it always changes before it gets here. Wouldn't be a bad thing if it finished up around midnight so everyone can get into the groove without a crazy first storm


----------



## cet

We normally go at 1am. I think I'm going to push this one back to 3am. Schools are closed tomorrow and I don't think they have any of them rented out this week. Even with a light winter the guys really hate going back to back nights and I don't blame them.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

My worry tonight is what time to send the shovelers. To early and I have dead guys, too late and nothing but complaints. I am thinking 3am as well.


----------



## snowplowchick

Hope everyone enjoyed their Christmas!

Some last minute technical difficulties over here. Hope we get everything ready before the storm hits.


----------



## Nestech

Alpha Property;1547612 said:


> I ddin't install this plow, so i cut the zip ties and tryed to start sorting the wires out. I got the dash all torn appart and as soon as my future bil came out who is a class a mechanic, everything started working again. I have no idea where they were pulling the keyed power from, but it all seams to work now


Ther are only 3 individual wires that come out of the main harness going into the cab. 2 go to the light switch and the other is for keyed power. Find that wire and check where it goes. If your not sure if it is a good keyed source (i.e. 12Volts) just go direct to battery as a quick fix. Just remember not to leave the plow in float when the key is off as it will drain the battery

Mark @ Nes-Tech


----------



## DeVries

Pristine PM ltd;1547766 said:


> My worry tonight is what time to send the shovelers. To early and I have dead guys, too late and nothing but complaints. I am thinking 3am as well.


We have the same dilema usually, except when we have had storms at this time of the year. Some sites by the time we get there a lot of homeowners have done their walks and steps already for us.
By the looks of things the Niagara regoin is going to get hammered, lots of snow and high winds should make for some nice drifts. 
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## chachi1984

cold,windy,grey sky. here she comes


----------



## Elite_Maint

I double checked all my equipment..salters, plows etc all seem to be working mint no complications. Everyone will be at HQ between 1-2am..and thinking of heading out around 2am or so. 

Hope everyone has a safe plow day! If anyone is in a jam feel free to call me I'll be plowing in downtown Toronto mostly.
416-881-8654.


----------



## chachi1984

Grassman09;1547682 said:


> Well how fast can snow travel. Looks like its in the Indiana area now or soon.. Indiana isn't that far from here. Looks like late afternoon vs late evening.


look like according to TWN, 4pm the heavy stuff will start


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just crossing the border, -10 and dark to the south.


----------



## Elite_Maint

chachi1984;1547832 said:


> look like according to TWN, 4pm the heavy stuff will start


In Toronto seems like the heavy snow is gonna start hitting 8pm...But we'll see how it goes..


----------



## greywynd

R.G.PEEL;1547854 said:


> Just crossing the border, -10 and dark to the south.


Did they ask for your passport before they let you into frenchieland?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I married one of theirs, so they accept me now.


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1547868 said:


> I married one of theirs, so they accept me now.


My oldest Son loves it in Montreal and he doesn't speak a work of French. Back to his base days there when they would get a weekend off.


----------



## doberman

High winds could hamper clearing. Lots might look untouched an hour after a plow so may have to wait to just before morning open to get results that the clients actually notice. I don't like these situations. And why can't we get more snowfalls that start in the morning and end in the evening giving us all night to get things cleared up with no stress? It seems 9 times out of 10 its always overnight snowfalls ending in the morning. Could be just selective memory though. Radar is interesting - could be less than 10cm from what I see as the band gets narrower and the main mass moves off to the east.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

cet;1547871 said:


> My oldest Son loves it in Montreal and he doesn't speak a work of French. Back to his base days there when they would get a weekend off.


We're stopping there for lunch now. Its a really nice city. That's the only place I'm not allowed to go with the boys though. One of them told her some stories about a road trip we took. Since then its chapperone only there!


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1547907 said:


> We're stopping there for lunch now. Its a really nice city. That's the only place I'm not allowed to go with the boys though. One of them told her some stories about a road trip we took. Since then its chapperone only there!


I'm sure there's a bunch more places that rule should apply to lol


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1547907 said:


> We're stopping there for lunch now. Its a really nice city. That's the only place I'm not allowed to go with the boys though. One of them told her some stories about a road trip we took. Since then its chapperone only there!


I'm sure my son was no saint either. Stories I'd rather not hear.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Everyone makes it to Montreal drunk on a bet........I woke up fluent in french after being there.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Great service*



Nestech;1547814 said:


> Ther are only 3 individual wires that come out of the main harness going into the cab. 2 go to the light switch and the other is for keyed power. Find that wire and check where it goes. If your not sure if it is a good keyed source (i.e. 12Volts) just go direct to battery as a quick fix. Just remember not to leave the plow in float when the key is off as it will drain the battery
> 
> Mark @ Nes-Tech


Leave to Mark to be online helping plowsite folks.... as always great service and pricing... just glad your in my service area....I sleep better knowing your just a call away....

Thanks for a great year and keeping me going no matter what the problem... speaks volumes
about your service...


----------



## grandview

Here it comes!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Nasty Grandview? Or fluffy?


----------



## grandview

Still saying 8-12 tonight.


----------



## BC Handyman

Good to hear you guys will have something to plow, stay safe & happy plowing!


----------



## grandview

Snow is always better when someone else is plowing!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*snow*

Snowing ever so lightly here as it seems to be keeping to the west of KW and Stratford.... see what the night brings.....


----------



## DeVries

Minus 3 here and the wind is really wipping the snow around. Hard to tell how much is down.


----------



## grandview

Forgot. 

Happy Boxing Day!


----------



## chachi1984

burlington sis getting pretty decent, been coming down for about 1/2 hr

just a question what does "overnight" mean time frame on TWN


----------



## grandview

Now till the sun comes up at noon.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Sometime between today and tomorrow, if it comes down, which it may or may not. If it does it may be snow, or rain. Is that clear? Or foggy?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1548090 said:


> Nasty Grandview? Or fluffy?


Saw one of your trucks today as we left golf course road or something like that Visiting Ashley's uncle and kids for a gift exchange. I knew it wasn't you cause there was no yak on the door and the guy wasn't on his cell. Lol. 
Do you have a new weatherstation room / Jon pad at the house now


----------



## Alpha Property

its snowing and blowing quite good here, everyone is set to go for 3am, I'm hoping that the majority of it will be over by then,
And thanks Mark, everything seams to be working fine now, but i have jumper wires and some tools ready to go just in case


----------



## greywynd

Damn strong east wind here, who knows what the night will bring. I set the ringer to silent for most of you snow guys though so you can't wake me up overnight......


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Well we are in the sh!t here in guelph now... nice fluffy big flakes, got a call from a friend a hour ago and the 401 at putnum rd is closed, began with a 5 car pileup and then a opp got hit responding to it. He was saying a chick in a prius caused it all as he was just behind the accident on his way home. Everyone stay safe!*_


----------



## CGM Inc.

Unsalted surfaces turned white...


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

_*Just heard another report on the radio that the 401 is now closed from kitchener to london? *_


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Hey Viper, any idea of accumulation so far or to hard to tell with the drifting?. Our yard is in Aberfoyle (trucking company) wondering when/if to leave Hamilton to plow. Sounds like the 401 is a mess anyway. Thanks


----------



## JD Dave

My favourite word "upgraded" will hopefully be used tonight. LOL


----------



## ff1221

Just started here bout a half hour ago, light flurries with some wind, not sure we'll get much here, lets hope so though.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*5cm*

2.5 hours in and we are at 5cm... not all that heavy so far....


----------



## forbidden

At least it's not -30..... stupid plow froze.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1548232 said:


> My favourite word "upgraded" will hopefully be used tonight. LOL


:laughing: sounds like the forcasters are going against your wish.


----------



## G.Landscape

401 is pretty snowy and lots of cars in ditches causing slow downs between milton and guelph.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

We have 4-6" of lake effect on the ground now above the escarpment in Hamilton. Still coming down strong too!


----------



## grandview

Looks like should be over by 3am


----------



## CGM Inc.

we are also close to 5cm now.


----------



## G.Landscape

Just check a few lots on DT kitchener and near the aud and they are around 3" some areas blow clear with drifting and still snowing lots...


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Bigfoot Brent;1548231 said:


> Hey Viper, any idea of accumulation so far or to hard to tell with the drifting?. Our yard is in Aberfoyle (trucking company) wondering when/if to leave Hamilton to plow. Sounds like the 401 is a mess anyway. Thanks


_*Hard to give a "true" answer on that with the drifting, right now between 2-3 inches are down..... even more where its drifting........ I have 4-6 inch drifts in the main lots here.....i just came in from driving around, a few city plows are already out plowing and salting but it just covers back up in a hurry, Its plowable right now at all my 22 sites..... its still coming down heavy and quick, main roads are a mess not many people out which helps.payup*_


----------



## CGM Inc.

First Guy stuck in front of my house, I had to put her in 4wd to get up too.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

EC just put Hamilton in a "winter storm warning", now that 6" have fallen in as many hours


----------



## potskie

Just woke up from my slumbering... Got some nice drifts and looking like it should let up around 12.... Excellent. Hard to tell how much is down its So windy.


----------



## chachi1984

hopefully most come down before 12, heading out around midnight,
sould make some nice piles tonight


----------



## doberman

about 2cm down - not quite plowable yet, but its hammering down here now. Hope it lets up b4 4am to give us some time to get lots cleared by 7am.


----------



## Alpha Property

Minus 16 windchill, 2 ft drifts common, about 4 inches down would my my guess, there's some bare spots around from the blowing though


----------



## cet

None of you guys have a nap before going out? Or are you just to excited to sleep?

I'm not sure how much is down here but easily enough to plow. I'll be leaving in 20 minutes.


----------



## ff1221

Somewhere's around 4inches here and still snowing, not much wind in town here pretty much just fell down and a nice bit to go the first time, should be a good day.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Going out now,must have 10-12" on the ground and still falling!Thumbs Up


----------



## musclecarboy

Well it sure is winter out there, I wouldn't call it a wonderland though. Lots of daytime touch ups to be done, it pretty much slowed down at 6-6:30


----------



## G.Landscape

Most of our lots in Kitchener/Waterloo were 4" average with some drifting making some deep areas.

Almost finished the day without issue. Last lot, on-call service type property, was a little icy and the salter was empty so had very little weight on the back and couldn't stop it from sliding back....no serious harm done, salter is still 100% and a few dings in the siding to match the others already covering the wall, haha

and it must have still been training day at fairview mall....place was still a mess at 11am


----------



## Mr.Markus

Is that the back window at the strip bar.....LOL.

Only got about 3 inches here, it was nice to get a feel for the little back blade. Shouldn't have gone out for dinner last night though...I need a nap.


----------



## BC Handyman

I saw some good snow amounts falling on the news, stay safe guys.


----------



## G.Landscape

Mr.Markus;1548851 said:


> Is that the back window at the strip bar.....LOL


I wish, at least I would have had some entertainment for the 30 min i had to wait there.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*20cm*

20cm here in Stratford.... good to get out and make a full push.... off to bed......Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I can't believe how much snow we plowed and how fast 
That new Deere is perfect. Fits between trailers and parking spaces. Pushes a ton. Hard to get use to the snow wing buttons.


----------



## ff1221

Pretty easy cleanup, nice light stuff, nothing broken. Took some pics of the snow this Morning and the new Deere we bought this afternoon!


----------



## G.Landscape

ff1221;1549125 said:


> Pretty easy cleanup, nice light stuff, nothing broken. Took some pics of the snow this Morning and the new Deere we bought this afternoon!


Is the deere a toy or are you going to put it to work for a sidewalk crew or something?


----------



## ff1221

It's a John Deere so it must be for work! I am looking for a blade for it currently as I do have a place where I could use it on sidewalks, just need some accessories for summer so it's a 100% write off


----------



## SHAWZER

10 -12 inches & high winds here , done all lots 2-3 times. Glad i have a v-blade just to get out of my shop driveway. Parked the truck and used loaders all night.


----------



## CGM Inc.

I'd say we got somewhere around +20cm as well. One of those days when people get unreasonable.
You didn't do my driveway yet, you guys come back,......had every property open by 8.00am and salted pretty much and they still call an *****. Meadowvale Town Center looks like a war zone still.


----------



## musclecarboy

Some random guy stopped me at Starbucks to do his "driveway" so I almost turned it down, ended up being a factory he owns and the bobcat wouldn't start. Quick $200 for a 15 min plow and everyone was happy. I always knew overpriced coffee had its perks.


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1549165 said:


> I'd say we got somewhere around +20cm as well. One of those days when people get unreasonable.
> You didn't do my driveway yet, you guys come back,......had every property open by 8.00am and salted pretty much and they still call an *****. Meadowvale Town Center looks like a war zone still.


I like the storms at the end of the month, *"Little installment reminders." *is what I call them...


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Just got in from plowing roads since 6h00 today. This is what Environment Canada said:

AWCN40 CWUL 272018
Summary of significant weather events for the province of Quebec 
issued by Environment Canada Montréal at 03:00 PM EST Thursday 27 
December 2012.


A significant storm hit the province of Quebec today. It began 
overnight over the far southwestern part of the province and is 
moving toward the Maritimes. Almost all of Southern Quebec, from the 
Outaouais to the Gaspé Peninsula, will be affected.

Snowfall amounts currently reported:


Region snowfall amounts
------ ------------------
Ottawa/Gatineau 20 cm
Montréal/Laval 40 to 45 cm 
Vaudreuil-Soulanges 25 to 40 cm 
Lachute/Lanaudière 20 to 40 cm
Laurentians 7 to 15 cm north to South
Vallée du Richelieu 40 to 53 cm
Eastern Townships 10-15 cm in the south
Over 35 cm in Thetford-Mines 
Bois-Francs 30 to 40 cm
Quebec 10 cm

Snow was accompanied by strong winds and generalized blowing snow in 
the St Lawrence Valley. Winds reached 80 km/h over Île d'Orleans.


Please note that this summary contains the observations available at 
broadcast time but does not constitute an official or final report of 
weather events.


----------



## schrader

Wow we got hammered here, 30cm down a far cry from the 2-4 that they called for. Really hammered it down all morning made it hard to keep up. Everything done three time today, long 16 hour day going to sleepy now.


----------



## SHAWZER

X 2


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Blowing and tons of snow here in Levis quebec. Lots of tall piles on our sites overnight. The guys kept up well, but we have one that called angry because we didn't salt his property by 7. That's because the salt truck was plowing the still-falling snow, helping out the bobcat. Last I checked its plow, then salt. Not the other way around. It snowed and drifted until 9. While fielding his calls I was driving on a crown highway which had 4-6" of unplowed snow. 

Took lots of pics of the snow business here. Unreal amounts of snow moving, but people don't freak out when its still snowing and there is some on the ground.


----------



## OntarioGuy

MIDTOWNPC;1549097 said:


> Hard to get use to the snow wing buttons.


I was just thinking that today! I have never ran a snow wing and was wondering how the controls for the snow wing are setup? If you dont mind me asking.


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1549165 said:


> I'd say we got somewhere around +20cm as well. One of those days when people get unreasonable.
> You didn't do my driveway yet, you guys come back,......had every property open by 8.00am and salted pretty much and they still call an *****. Meadowvale Town Center looks like a war zone still.


I had all my residential driveways and a small lawyers office in Streetsvile all plowed open by 5am as the rest of my crew were working in Milton. I Still got calls asking when we were coming to plow.. 

Phone was ringing off the hook with people wanting to have one time plows done. I'm advertising somewhere and I don't even know it. I told one lady it would be $600 for the season to clear the driveway. She proceeded to tell me there is someone doing it for $349.00 I politely said she should call them up.


----------



## CGM Inc.

just finished some clean-ups.....wonder why I plow with a truck.....








I know I'm not the best but I get the job done, back dragging with a snow wing is awesome!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Buddy works at Whirlpool in Milton......local contractor shut them down for the day....ups!


----------



## Alpha Property

you guys that run tractors, do they see much movement on the roads? I think i'm getting to the point i need something better than a truck to do a wack of houses and small lots tonns of back dragging and screwing around, and my farmer friend is extreamy concerned with the salt spray on the tractors getting into electrical and other places it shouldn't. 
Do you think their sealed up pritty good with a coat of oil on them?


----------



## greywynd

Does the electrical on your truck get affected by salt?

The snow wing controls vary, depending on the valves. If it uses electric over oil, usually there are buttons for the functions. Some tractors have enough auxilliary valves to run the wings, and those controls depend on the machine.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Tractors*



Alpha Property;1549491 said:


> you guys that run tractors, do they see much movement on the roads? I think i'm getting to the point i need something better than a truck to do a wack of houses and small lots tonns of back dragging and screwing around, and my farmer friend is extreamy concerned with the salt spray on the tractors getting into electrical and other places it shouldn't.
> Do you think their sealed up pritty good with a coat of oil on them?


I FF the crap out of mine twice a year, electrical is normally not an issue if you keep them coated with FF, ensure you get lots of FF under the cab areas as this is where the salt and crap sit all winter...


----------



## CGM Inc.

greywynd;1549524 said:


> Does the electrical on your truck get affected by salt?
> 
> The snow wing controls vary, depending on the valves. If it uses electric over oil, usually there are buttons for the functions. Some tractors have enough auxilliary valves to run the wings, and those controls depend on the machine.


Both my blades have hydraulic controls, we had electric over hydro when the machine got stolen........plowed with it 1 winter. Have nothing good to say about it. Way to slow and confusing to select your function. Rather plow with a truck vs using that POS.


----------



## Triple L

Oh come on.... Myn is on a 3 way switch, left does the wing, center does the main, and right does the wing, use your left hand to steer and select your function, right hand runs the boom and forward and reverse and has a roller control to varible speed control your snowwing, works excellent IMO


----------



## OntarioGuy

Thanks guy! The things that keep me up at night haha, Stuipid question, could you have both hydro and electric? like wings are hydro and side to side on a switch?


----------



## potskie

Lucfw;1549751 said:


> Thanks guy! The things that keep me up at night haha, Stuipid question, could you have both hydro and electric? like wings are hydro and side to side on a switch?


The electric is a toggle switch that switches functions on the blade for the hydraulic auxiliary so it can do more than one thing.

Had a tractor with a toggle one year. it didn't have a joy stick so the 3 scvs were setup as 1st pivot, 2nd lift / lower and 3rd had the toggle switch for the wings. But the operator asked me to switch it to 1st, left wing, 2nd lift/lower and pivot toggled and 3rd was right wing.

He effectively lost float on the lift/lower but it didn't matter as he made that snow wing hum setup like that. Still scraped well just I noticed the cutting edge wear a little faster than usual

Other wise I couldn't believe how well he ran that machine. You couldn't tell he was running it with the big ass levers and a toggle ( tractor didn't have command arm so he didn't even have switches for the valves just the "sticks").


----------



## OntarioGuy

Oh i see now. i get it! thanks!
I can see how it can get confusing!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Agree*



Triple L;1549733 said:


> Oh come on.... Myn is on a 3 way switch, left does the wing, center does the main, and right does the wing, use your left hand to steer and select your function, right hand runs the boom and forward and reverse and has a roller control to varible speed control your snowwing, works excellent IMO


Have to agree, mine are all in the joystick and really simple to master... 5 years of plowing and never had an issue...operators love them.....


----------



## CGM Inc.

StratfordPusher;1549832 said:


> Have to agree, mine are all in the joystick and really simple to master... 5 years of plowing and never had an issue...operators love them.....


The problem starts when the switches are not in the joystick witch makes it a PITA


----------



## chachi1984

looks like more snow for tommorow morning


----------



## dingybigfoot

chachi1984;1550007 said:


> looks like more snow for tommorow morning


Yeah, it looks like it.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1549618 said:


> Both my blades have hydraulic controls, we had electric over hydro when the machine got stolen........plowed with it 1 winter. Have nothing good to say about it. Way to slow and confusing to select your function. Rather plow with a truck vs using that POS.


I agree, all hydraulic is more reliable also. The best setup for a snow wing is with a loader joystick contoling the lift and angle and the first and second remotes on the rear of the tractor handling the wings. Electric valves should only be used on a loader where you don't really have another choice.


----------



## LuckyPlower

I'm a big fan of hydraulic too... I'm thinking about my tailgate salter... It's pretty straight forward. Had to put a new motor on the augur in year 4. not sure if that's reasonable or I need to improve my maintenance. Are the old motors worth getting rebuilt?


----------



## LuckyPlower

Oh ya... Hi I'm new :waving:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Welcome to the best thread on plowsite!

Where are you from?


----------



## LuckyPlower

Thanks, I'm Toronto east. I see this is quite the thread... not sure i'll be able to catch up on 1890 pages worth.


----------



## greywynd

Don't worry, the first 1700 are mostly talking about Jon splattering the side of his truck.....


----------



## CGM Inc.

TWN says 5-10cm for Oakville! WTF


----------



## chachi1984

CGM Inc.;1550443 said:


> TWN says 5-10cm for Oakville! WTF


ya another long day
start snowing 1am-5pm

guess have to plow some places before customer get there from 8am, 
then go back tommorow night a clean up .


----------



## dingybigfoot

LuckyPlower;1550343 said:


> Oh ya... Hi I'm new :waving:


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Full plow for me in Toronto. 2 full plows in a row! Haven't seen this in a few years LOL!!


----------



## Elite_Maint

A lot of commercial lots I'm driving by aren't touched AT ALL!...maybe they were contracted to one of those lowballers and they can't keep up with back to back snow plowing!


----------



## CGM Inc.

I haven't seen much or any plows around here but it would have been the better choice for sure.
To answer the question we didn't plow but salted...bunch of slop everywhere now 
Guess I know what we have to do later....

Just crappy timing when things started to happening!


----------



## giant

(I'm in London)
Anyone have a clue where the 2-4 cm of snow EC is predicting for tonight is gonna come from? Radar looks clear. We got about 4cm and its dwindling.

I wanna sleep tonight!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I agree, must be a lake effect machine starting up


----------



## giant

LE with just 15km/h winds? Is that possible?


----------



## greywynd

Still snowing heavy here at home, the 2-4 cms is pushing 4". Going to be a good push when i finally decide to do my driveway! May have to bring out the big guns for that.....


----------



## giant

Ahh, thar she blows


----------



## Elite_Maint

I plowed and salted as much as I could with parked cars. Going to touch up later tonight.


----------



## Ant118

Im going for touch up at midnight. Cant do anything with all the cars parked.


----------



## JD Dave

We plowed everything, it was just snowing so hard so decided to call the guys in. It wasn't that enjoyable with all of the traffic.


----------



## Elite_Maint

JD Dave;1551145 said:


> We plowed everything, it was just snowing so hard so decided to call the guys in. It wasn't that enjoyable with all of the traffic.


I hear you! some touch ups tonight and all the places will look like summer!....lol


----------



## cet

The only advantage of schools is were not supposed to be there during the day. We will go as soon as I think this is over or midnight. I did my Seniors home twice, hopefully I can keep it clean. They have some outbreak at the Seniors home so there are no visitors and they are not allowed outside.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1551175 said:


> .... They have some outbreak at the Seniors home so there are no visitors and they are not allowed outside.


....sounds like heaven eh Chris?

I salted all my lots at 5am and again at noon they held well, I don't think we got what you guys got, 4 cm. Just left the residentials. They don't worry under 2".


----------



## G.Landscape

cool video shot from a friend in toronto of plowing the 401....


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Cool*



G.Landscape;1551383 said:


> cool video shot from a friend in toronto of plowing the 401....


Cool vid... thats one **** load of equipment and salt by the tons.... thanks for sharing...Thumbs Up


----------



## chachi1984

have a big problem, MY spreader chain on move when i put a full load of salt in the spreader. I checked it out and seems like my chain is really lose

does anyone know how to adjust the idler, looks like it needs about an inch


----------



## greywynd

Chachi, did you get it? If not call me and i can try to walk you thru it. 705-868-2527


----------



## cet

G.Landscape;1551383 said:


> cool video shot from a friend in toronto of plowing the 401....


Those are some pretty expensive condo's.


----------



## LuckyPlower

I see the sun! It's been a while. 

Felt like a champ plowing last night, much faster then the other day. Makes sense though.


----------



## cet

It's amazing how different the sun makes you feel.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1551693 said:


> It's amazing how different the sun makes you feel.


And how fast it will make places look awesome again....


----------



## schrader

Always makes for a fun night when the employees play bumper cars with your equipment, $750 damage to the back of my truck when the driver backed in to the blower on the tractor. Suns out here to nice to see it, been a long time.


----------



## SHAWZER

Really makes you angry when they run into things , let alone each other ! Your regular guys or training new ones ?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

The tropics have been the hot spot as of late. Since Boxing day 11" on the ground. Been a long time since we had back to back plows and that amount of accumulations on the ground. Time to rejoice today and take the sled oout with the kids.

To train new employees.... Have them drive the shop mini van. You know the one with all the rear windows painted black on the inside to keep people from looking inside when it is full of tools. A great training device.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Just put a company policy "You hit it you buy it" lol they'll be extra careful!...


----------



## potskie

you hit you buy it only works till they go to the MOL. That's actually not allowed under labour law. 


I backed into a tree last night  Lost it in the centre of the truck. Poly salters are very resilient... couldn't even tell.


----------



## Elite_Maint

potskie;1551872 said:


> you hit you buy it only works till they go to the MOL. That's actually not allowed under labour law.
> I backed into a tree last night  Lost it in the centre of the truck. Poly salters are very resilient... couldn't even tell.


I'm pretty sure it works if they sign an agreement understanding that if they cause damage because they are carless they are responsible. No?


----------



## schrader

E Maintenance;1551897 said:


> I'm pretty sure it works if they sign an agreement understanding that if they cause damage because they are carless they are responsible. No?


No company here tried that MOL over ruled it made the company pay back all the money they had deducted from his pay and a fine. Atleast they didn't hit a BMW or Mercedes.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I make my guy pay for all the damages he incurs. Also threaten to fire him daily....


----------



## potskie

schrader;1551916 said:


> No company here tried that MOL over ruled it made the company pay back all the money they had deducted from his pay and a fine. Atleast they didn't hit a BMW or Mercedes.


Happened to a guy I know around here.

What you can put in a contract and what's legal to put in a contract are two very different things. Look at non compete clauses they make you feel all warm and fuzzy inside but never hold up in court. I have seen three different non compete filings get tossed now. One was against me Thumbs Up


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The bigger issue with "pay for what you break" is that besides just being a dick move/illegal, its very difficult to implement. 

On a small ticket item like a popped tire from driving over sharps, you're looking at creating an employee who has a bad attitude because he has just lost money. He will be in no mood to increase efficiency and to boost the company's bottom line. This negativity will far exceed the benefit of them covering the damage.

Also, if its an item big enough that the cost is actually a big deal for you, chances are you don't owe them enough wages to cover it all. The employee is not likely to write you a cheque, and if they're not complete morons, this is when they report to the MOL. 

The better idea is to simply account for a normal amount of damage in your pricing stage and absorb the costs. I use it as my excuse to buy new tools or repair my existing ones. 

If an employee of mine repeatedly causes damage or does anything wrong on a regular basis, that employee gets fired, quick clean and simple. I'm a firm believer in never having someone on my site who resents me for whatever reason. That is just begging for problems. We do have a tradition of relentlessly teasing people for the damage they cause so they never forget/repeat it. But we have fun doing it. I will never set a chainsaw where a tree can fall on it again, and I think Mark agrees he will always check the gooseneck is latched and others will watch for trees, walls etc... Accidents are forgivable and part of the job. Carelessness is not ant firing is far more effective than fining.


----------



## Elite_Maint

I had a guy a few years back he had my truck for the winter to plow etc..and got it towed because he parked in the wrong spot while he went out for his own personal crap and I told him to go pay to take it out of impound and he did.


----------



## potskie

E Maintenance;1551959 said:


> I had a guy a few years back he had my truck for the winter to plow etc..and got it towed because he parked in the wrong spot while he went out for his own personal crap and I told him to go pay to take it out of impound and he did.


That's different that's off the clock vehicle use. I used to get the occasional parking ticket with company vehicles and had to pay them my self.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Does anyone know of a place that restore's stuff like on that show "American Restoration"???


----------



## cet

So for all the guys that think you pay for what you break, you have never hit anything. Crap happens. 2 nights ago my driver put my 07 reg cab against a pole. Small dent in the drivers door. It happens, he was trying to do to good a job in the middle of a storm. I told him if that's the biggest hit we have this year it will be a good year.


----------



## grandview

cet;1552115 said:


> So for all the guys that think you pay for what you break, you have never hit anything. Crap happens. 2 nights ago my driver put my 07 reg cab against a pole. Small dent in the drivers door. It happens, he was trying to do to good a job in the middle of a storm. I told him if that's the biggest hit we have this year it will be a good year.


So you have a yellow racing stripe now?


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1552115 said:


> So for all the guys that think you pay for what you break, you have never hit anything. Crap happens. 2 nights ago my driver put my 07 reg cab against a pole. Small dent in the drivers door. It happens, he was trying to do to good a job in the middle of a storm. I told him if that's the biggest hit we have this year it will be a good year.


My guy clipped a door with the Snow Wing....sounded like he torn up the whole side when the lady called me. folded in the mirror and only transfered some paint to the door.  Could have been worst.

I had to look close to see it and he didn't even notice.


----------



## chachi1984

long plowing sessions make me tired, backed into a cement pole
looks like ill be putting a new rear bumper on


----------



## grandview

chachi1984;1552130 said:


> long plowing sessions make me tired, backed into a cement pole
> looks like ill be putting a new rear bumper on


And put the old one back on next season.


----------



## cet

grandview;1552119 said:


> So you have a yellow racing stripe now?


Galvanized pole and the door had a door guard :laughing: on it. Now it looks like a plow truck.


----------



## grandview

cet;1552139 said:


> Galvanized pole and the door had a door guard :laughing: on it. Now it looks like a plow truck.


So it has a Boss V plow on it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I put on a new bumper, hitch, and tailgate on our chevy this summer. Only cost us $550 and that was 3 seperate incidents over 4 years. All the guys except one still drive the truck. Little damage like that described by cgm and cet is to be expected. The total writeoffs in small slow parking lots are the unforgivables.


----------



## cet

grandview;1552142 said:


> So it has a Boss V plow on it.


It does.....


----------



## grandview

Now if only you can get rid of that thing behind it!


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1552145 said:


> I put on a new bumper, hitch, and tailgate on our chevy this summer. Only cost us $550 and that was 3 seperate incidents over 4 years. All the guys except one still drive the truck. Little damage like that described by cgm and cet is to be expected. The total writeoffs in small slow parking lots are the unforgivables.


If your expexting things to happen you need new guys. The bumper on my 07 has a big pole mark in it. I'm more disappointed then upset. Things do happen but it prides me when I sell a 10 year old truck and it still has a perfect original body. The good news is I have a bumper from my pull truck sitting here.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1552187 said:


> If your expexting things to happen you need new guys. The bumper on my 07 has a big pole mark in it. I'm more disappointed then upset. Things do happen but it prides me when I sell a 10 year old truck and it still has a perfect original body. The good news is I have a bumper from my pull truck sitting here.


I don't think any of us are expecting it, or we wouldn't hire that person. I do remember buying a 1998 GMC from a friend that had a couple or creases and a couple of dents in it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1552187 said:


> If your expexting things to happen you need new guys. The bumper on my 07 has a big pole mark in it. I'm more disappointed then upset. Things do happen but it prides me when I sell a 10 year old truck and it still has a perfect original body. The good news is I have a bumper from my pull truck sitting here.


I remember one idiot who blamed his ditched truck on his wife.......


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Anything with human input will have errors. The replaced bumper only hit hard enough to push it to the box of the truck. No damage at all to the box. As its happened to all of us, I would say that we SHOULD expect mishaps. Discourage them yes, can anyone that has them repeatedly, but to not expect it is unrealistic optimism.


----------



## cet

I think we should all stick together and organize daytime plowing once the snow has stopped. 

It was pretty nice last night with a clear sky and bright moon.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

One of my rangers is down.... guy pulls a u turn in front of him, totaled his car, about 5g damage to the ranger, cop only put $1500 down in his report... 

Same ranger that got turned sideways when a miller truck ran a light last winter... or the one before. I forget. This guy has bad luck.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1552210 said:


> Anything with human input will have errors. The replaced bumper only hit hard enough to push it to the box of the truck. No damage at all to the box. As its happened to all of us, I would say that we SHOULD expect mishaps. Discourage them yes, can anyone that has them repeatedly, but to not expect it is unrealistic optimism.


I don't think it is but maybe I'm naive. I'm expecting things to come back the way they went out. Things do and will happen and I understand that. I guess the way I look at things is different.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1552194 said:


> I don't think any of us are expecting it, or we wouldn't hire that person. I do remember buying a 1998 GMC from a friend that had a couple or creases and a couple of dents in it.


Yeah but the bumper was perfect. Where's the f u smiley. LOL The body was exceptionly good on that truck for being a work only truck for 10 years. Had a blade and 160 gallon fuel tank put on it the first week we got it.


----------



## greywynd

It also depends on the sort of work one does. My 15 ton excavator regularly goes places that it really shouldn't, so I expect some scratches and wear and tear due to it. I also make sure I charge accordingly. 

Plowing wide open lots versus small, tight areas is also different. If a guy hits a pole in a 5 acre lot, that's stupid and reckless. If he bumps the dirt off the bumper plowing a 50x 75' parking area surrounded by signs, trees, and a car or two in the way, that's tough conditions for anyone. 

Not to blow my own horn, but when I smacked the tailgate, I offered to pony up to replace it. I knew I'd made a mistake, done it before, and will likely do it again. The difference is I try not to make the SAME mistake again. (It's nice to mix things up a little!)


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1552200 said:


> I remember one idiot who blamed his ditched truck on his wife.......


We all know women can't drive.


----------



## cet

I also expect my trucks to come back the way they went out, expecially the salt trucks. If they hit something then there's a problem. The plow trucks go in the worst conditions. My schools are totally dark with no lights on. I would love to have a reg cab long box with non tinted windows but I don't think I have any like that. The guy that hit the pole did it trying to clear a sidewalk that's looks pretty easy in the daylight in a Honda but during a storm and poor vision it can happen quickly. That's why I hate doing walks with trucks.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1552289 said:


> We all know women can't drive.


I agree... the girl driving that truck was outta control.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1552304 said:


> I would love to have a reg cab long box with non tinted windows but I don't think I have any like that.


A 3500 srw with a 60"cab to axle short box aluminum flatbed would be sick! As a plow truck... The big dump body on my 550 makes it less then ideal...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

few pics from cleanup

my neck was soar from the first night looking around so much, couldn't beleive the view. I am so use to using my mirrors in the truck.


----------



## ff1221

My employee backed into the trailer 2 weeks after I got the wife her new truck and dented the bumper, I didn't get upset considering the truck belongs to my employee and I have to sleep with her every night and I kinda like the bed over the couch!:laughing:


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC;1552413 said:


> few pics from cleanup
> 
> my neck was soar from the first night looking around so much, couldn't beleive the view. I am so use to using my mirrors in the truck.


Looks good Dean, glad you're having fun!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

most autoglass places can order rear windows non tinted. when I broke mine last year I went with non tinted. I want to say it was $225 but he is almost my longest running tenant. Tinted is like looking into a cave... or wearing your sunglasses at night


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pictures look awesome Dean


----------



## A Man

Triple L;1552395 said:


> A 3500 srw with a 60"cab to axle short box aluminum flatbed would be sick! As a plow truck... The big dump body on my 550 makes it less then ideal...


A 60" CA is longer than a standard 8' box by an in or two, I think what you mean is a 42" CA like a reg cab 1500 short box, that would be nice if it existed in a 3500srw.


----------



## potskie

cet;1552223 said:


> I think we should all stick together and organize daytime plowing once the snow has stopped.
> 
> It was pretty nice last night with a clear sky and bright moon.


It was! I love nights like last night. most things arn't open today so there is no pressure or rush and you can take your time enjoy what you do and do it very well.


----------



## Alpha Property

So big developments on my end, I got a call through my farmer friends Thursday morning that if I can have my f450 ready with a salter and a shovel crew by midnight I would be taking over a route in Burlington and Milton for a contractor that kinda dropped the ball on boxing day. So we went up and grabbed a used snow way stainless v box and got my spare guys ready and away we went. I woke up Thursday morning at 7 and have slept 6 hours total since. I m sitting in a timmies in Milton rite now getting ready to go to the last site for a quick salt run and then drive the hour and a half back home for some much needed rest


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

added two accounts as of jan 1. New development retail didn't have a contractor the builder was cleaning it and they never thought about snow Got a call this am. Happy new year 

Some "guys" put a bunch of snow on one of my retirement homes lawn as they plow the condo beside and the retirement place does not like any snow there. There was a good 2 dump truck loads. Mr nice guy was no where to be found so Bambi (my tractors nick name according to my farmer who drives a 7000 series deere). and I returned all the snow I might get my wrists slapped but we will see. It felt really good does that count?


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1552736 said:


> added two accounts as of jan 1. New development retail didn't have a contractor the builder was cleaning it and they never thought about snow Got a call this am. Happy new year
> 
> Some "guys" put a bunch of snow on one of my retirement homes lawn as they plow the condo beside and the retirement place does not like any snow there. There was a good 2 dump truck loads. Mr nice guy was no where to be found so Bambi (my tractors nick name according to my farmer who drives a 7000 series deere). and I returned all the snow I might get my wrists slapped but we will see. It felt really good does that count?


I doubt you'll get your wrists slapped but you may be escalating it to where it just becomes a pissing contest every storm and you have to keep returning. Did you just see it or did your property owner point it out to you?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I saw it. Bambi went rabid


----------



## orenlasko

Good morning to all! Happy New Year! Well, I finished 2012 with a bang! This morning at 6:15 while out on a salt run, someone made a left turn in front of me and "couldn't see me" and kept turning until I hit him at 30-40km/hr. needless to say the plow is done, some very minor dents on the truck from his car careening off the blade and spinning back around and hitting the drivers side back door. Other than that I need an alignment. Ill post picks when I'm back in. 

On a second note, I need to fire a client for non disclosure and I need advice as to how I should handle it. I have overflow parking from a restaurant next door which he does not want to acknowledge even with proof and claims I should relax. Further at another building of his he now has a restaurant that just opened he didn't tell me about and other tenants which are not cooperating with a proper cleaning schedule. Any advice please? 

Thanks to all in advance. 

Happy New Year!

Oren


----------



## CGM Inc.

we don't have any accidents.....


----------



## DeVries

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?animate=true&location=default

Anybody else watching this? They only say flurries for tonight. Hope they are right.


----------



## potskie

DeVries;1552881 said:


> http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?animate=true&location=default
> 
> Anybody else watching this? They only say flurries for tonight. Hope they are right.


Interesting.....


----------



## GMC Driver

I've been seeing that too. Not sure if everyone's on holidays, or hit the New Year's Eve sauce already. They were calling for lake effect last night - got nothing.

Too bad - my favourite thread just got locked.


----------



## CGM Inc.

orenlasko;1552773 said:


> Good morning to all! Happy New Year! Well, I finished 2012 with a bang! This morning at 6:15 while out on a salt run, someone made a left turn in front of me and "couldn't see me" and kept turning until I hit him at 30-40km/hr. needless to say the plow is done, some very minor dents on the truck from his car careening off the blade and spinning back around and hitting the drivers side back door. Other than that I need an alignment. Ill post picks when I'm back in.
> 
> On a second note, I need to fire a client for non disclosure and I need advice as to how I should handle it. I have overflow parking from a restaurant next door which he does not want to acknowledge even with proof and claims I should relax. Further at another building of his he now has a restaurant that just opened he didn't tell me about and other tenants which are not cooperating with a proper cleaning schedule. Any advice please?
> 
> Thanks to all in advance.
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> Oren


Sounds like you had fun....we also just sent in our resignation to a client.


----------



## schrader

Looks like us LE boys will be working tonight, no sauce for me.


----------



## SHAWZER

Ya local radio says 4 - 6 inches , not much commercial open tomorrow.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1552736 said:


> added two accounts as of jan 1. New development retail didn't have a contractor the builder was cleaning it and they never thought about snow Got a call this am. Happy new year
> 
> Some "guys" put a bunch of snow on one of my retirement homes lawn as they plow the condo beside and the retirement place does not like any snow there. There was a good 2 dump truck loads. Mr nice guy was no where to be found so Bambi (my tractors nick name according to my farmer who drives a 7000 series deere). and I returned all the snow I might get my wrists slapped but we will see. It felt really good does that count?


Listen to Markus, your better off not to retaliate and be the bigger man. Congrats on the new work. Ask your farmer friend what I would call my 9000 series. I'm thinking "Big Buck"


----------



## orenlasko

CGM Inc.;1552906 said:


> Sounds like you had fun....we also just sent in our resignation to a client.


Hi. How did you do it? Verbiage? Tone? Reason?


----------



## A Man

MIDTOWNPC;1552736 said:


> added two accounts as of jan 1. New development retail didn't have a contractor the builder was cleaning it and they never thought about snow Got a call this am. Happy new year
> 
> Some "guys" put a bunch of snow on one of my retirement homes lawn as they plow the condo beside and the retirement place does not like any snow there. There was a good 2 dump truck loads. Mr nice guy was no where to be found so Bambi (my tractors nick name according to my farmer who drives a 7000 series deere). and I returned all the snow I might get my wrists slapped but we will see. It felt really good does that count?


We had a very similar situation happen to us a couple years ago. Another contractor was relocating snow from his site onto ours from about 250 meters away, 5 Tri-Axle's to be exact. The Tracks from the wheel loader were quite obvious so I took some photo's, showed them to my client and told him we'd make it right. I then approached the contractor with the photo's and explained we were going to haul the snow to the local snow dump and he was going to pay us to do it and I wouldn't get his client involved. He apologized and paid us the next night. Been friendly colleagues with him ever since. Guess my point is he might not be such a bad guy, the more friends you have in this business the better.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Duramax Filter Head Rebuild Kit*

Anyboby have a complete Duramax Filter Head Rebuild Kit sitting on a shelf ?

Nobody in this one horse town has one, GM don't offer the kit... they rather have you spend 1300.00 on a new housing instead of 30.00 bucks for the kit to rebuild it... as much as I like my GM's they certainly go out of their way to piss off customers with this crap.

Anybody ?


----------



## JD Dave

StratfordPusher;1553004 said:


> Anyboby have a complete Duramax Filter Head Rebuild Kit sitting on a shelf ?
> 
> Nobody in this one horse town has one, GM don't offer the kit... they rather have you spend 1300.00 on a new housing instead of 30.00 bucks for the kit to rebuild it... as much as I like my GM's they certainly go out of their way to piss off customers with this crap.
> 
> Anybody ?


No but I 3 housings and 1 might be brand new and the other has 10k on them.


----------



## Elite_Maint

MIDTOWNPC;1552736 said:


> Some "guys" put a bunch of snow on one of my retirement homes lawn as they plow the condo beside and the retirement place does not like any snow there.





MIDTOWNPC;1552760 said:


> I saw it. Bambi went rabid


So the customer didn't mention anything and you still "relocated" the snow back where it came from?? sounds like this is going to turn into a pissing contest.... First if the client doesn't mention it i wouldn't have done anything and even if they did mention it the most i would of done is find out the company that did it and either I speak with the owner and ask them nicely to not put the snow there or I'd make the client deal with it and the client can do as they wish..call the other contractor, call the city by-law guys whatever.. i wouldn't go into a pissing contest...


----------



## Elite_Maint

A Man;1552994 said:


> He apologized and paid us the next night. Been friendly colleagues with him ever since. Guess my point is he might not be such a bad guy, the more friends you have in this business the better.


Well said!...making enemies just gives unwanted stress of always looking over your shoulders...


----------



## snowplowchick

Anyone know where to get a good deal on tractor weights? Or do you use hitch weight or calcium. Our price for whee weights and hardware is about 3200 each tractor. And they are backordered for three weeks. Not looking forward to pushing snow without more weight.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

big buck sounds good. 
You should answer the phone "Santa speaking" 
Cause you have just as many Deer.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Thanks for the replies guys. Interesting


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver;1552903 said:


> I've been seeing that too. Not sure if everyone's on holidays, or hit the New Year's Eve sauce already. They were calling for lake effect last night - got nothing.
> 
> Too bad - my favourite thread just got locked.


On here? no way can't be. Which one?


----------



## snowplowchick

Midtown, did you put it on their parking lot, or just back on the other property? If it was put back on their grass, I don't see a real problem with doing that. After the next snowfall, I bet a different "guy" will move the snow and not even notice what you did. 

The system on us accuweather reminds me of the big dumping of snow we got earlier this week, I can't stop looking at it.


----------



## CGM Inc.

orenlasko;1552990 said:


> Hi. How did you do it? Verbiage? Tone? Reason?


No reason given, can't say they don't know why I resign (so did the last contractor since he doesn't do sidewalks anymore :laughing: but does anywhere else).

Just told them we resign from contract with 90 days notice unless they have a contractor in place sooner to take over.

If one client makes for 90% of complaints I don't think it is us doing a bad job.


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1553077 said:


> No reason given, can't say they don't know why I resign (so did the last contractor since he doesn't do sidewalks anymore :laughing: but does anywhere else).
> 
> Just told them we resign from contract with 90 days notice unless they have a contractor in place sooner to take over.
> 
> If one client makes for 90% of complaints I don't think it is us doing a bad job.


I have only ever let 1 client go and it was for the same reason. I was a little worried as her daughter was a crown attorney...


----------



## cet

Never understood why a client thinks you can't quit. I only did it once on a resi. Told them they would be done by 5pm. It stopped snowing one night at 6pm and the guy phoned and left me a message asking if for once I might have it done on time, by 7am. Knocked the door the next day with 1/2 his money back and a list of 3 contractors to call. You should have seen the look on his face. Funny part is I would have had it done by 7am.


----------



## orenlasko

*Thanks guys...*

That's a real help. I've been stressing out about this for days now. I will resign this week with 20 days notice unless a contractor is in place sooner.

Cheers and Happy New Years to all!


----------



## CGM Inc.

orenlasko;1553107 said:


> That's a real help. I've been stressing out about this for days now. I will resign this week with 20 days notice unless a contractor is in place sooner.
> 
> Cheers and Happy New Years to all!


When you feel a relief once you resigned you know you made the right decission.


----------



## Elite_Maint

I never have let a customer go..I know who will complain or not and most of the time they just like to rant for random stuff and I just listen make them rant and that's it...there is never something wrong with the job done some ppl just love to complain and rant I think it makes them feel like they are in control of the situation or whatever..


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JD Dave;1552978 said:


> Listen to Markus, your better off not to retaliate and be the bigger man. Congrats on the new work. Ask your farmer friend what I would call my 9000 series. I'm thinking "Big Buck"


Or "$Huge Doe$" would be appropriate too!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Too funny*



JD Dave;1553012 said:


> No but I 3 housings and 1 might be brand new and the other has 10k on them.


Kinda thought you might Dave, wanna sell one ? if I can't get a kit Wed then I will need to do something...


----------



## DeVries

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USOH0245&animate=true

Looks like we may just miss it afterall.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries;1553160 said:


> http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USOH0245&animate=true
> 
> Looks like we may just miss it afterall.


I was just checking on that too, I'm heading over to the bonfire next door... *Have A Happy New Year guys!!!*


----------



## CGM Inc.

Yup! Heading out too! Happy New Year!


----------



## Elite_Maint

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Weights*



snowplowchick;1553043 said:


> Anyone know where to get a good deal on tractor weights? Or do you use hitch weight or calcium. Our price for whee weights and hardware is about 3200 each tractor. And they are backordered for three weeks. Not looking forward to pushing snow without more weight.


Hey, you could try Hahn Farm equipment, Stratford or Fawcet Tractor in St Marys.... both have loads of odd used stuff...

Goodluck...


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Demo deal*

Anybody want a deal on this demo.... come on I dare ya.....

http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-cars-v...Snow-Plow-W0QQAdIdZ427552176QQfeaturedAdZtrue


----------



## cet

StratfordPusher;1553397 said:


> Anybody want a deal on this demo.... come on I dare ya.....
> 
> http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-cars-v...Snow-Plow-W0QQAdIdZ427552176QQfeaturedAdZtrue


Chad won't sleep until he gets this deal.


----------



## goel

StratfordPusher;1553397 said:


> Anybody want a deal on this demo.... come on I dare ya.....
> 
> http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-cars-v...Snow-Plow-W0QQAdIdZ427552176QQfeaturedAdZtrue


651 visits and still for sale.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*lol*



goel;1553440 said:


> 651 visits and still for sale.


650 of them visits was Chad.... dreaming... what if ???? Thumbs Up


----------



## greywynd

After running Grant's, I think it would be hard to find another plow that will outperform it for the amount of snow they move. 

Since he changed the lift cylinder beginning of last season there have been no problems with it.


----------



## G.Landscape

Wow, sweet things.... Happy new year!


----------



## ff1221

cet;1553105 said:


> Never understood why a client thinks you can't quit. I only did it once on a resi. Told them they would be done by 5pm. It stopped snowing one night at 6pm and the guy phoned and left me a message asking if for once I might have it done on time, by 7am. Knocked the door the next day with 1/2 his money back and a list of 3 contractors to call. You should have seen the look on his face. Funny part is I would have had it done by 7am.


Had one client like that, it was a late snowfall and heavy, when I got to his place he was shovelling the driveway and barking how he had to get to work so I told him that if I had started at midnight I still couldn't have gotten there before 8 because it was snowing so heavy but what I could do was go home and send him part of his payment back, he said OK and I closed the door and left him shovelling his driveway! Had another client this year, called him in November to get payment, just before Christmas I called him again and asked if I was supposed to pick it up and he said no he'd drop it off but I wasn't getting anything until he saw snow, paid for last year and it hardly snowed so he was waiting and there was nothing I could do about it because he had the money and I didn't! He was pretty rude about it so I fired him, I just haven't told him yet but he'll likely call today when he sees his driveway isn't done.

Well hope everyone had a good new years, there was F-all here at 3:30, and now there is 4-5 inches, happy plowing!


----------



## SHAWZER

No snow , No headache , No hangover Happy Newyear.


----------



## schrader

3cm here and some drifting, squall line is just to the east if us and I'm praying it stays there.


----------



## cet

schrader;1553606 said:


> 3cm here and some drifting, squall line is just to the east if us and I'm praying it stays there.


My daughter stayed in Collingwood last night. Going skiing today. She just text me it's snowing pretty good there.


----------



## potskie

Was snowing a bit when I woke up this morning. Went and checked on the one property I have that I need to today and............ Nothing to do there. Looks like I just dodged a bullet tho. London is about to get crapped on. I still felt like doing something so I went and plowed the factories I do that are back from shut down at 6am tomorrow!

Stackin away on new years day!


----------



## schrader

The JD 6430 almost took today as a holiday,when I started it up and it was running on three cylinders and threw a engine power reduced code. Let it run for a bit and seems fine, check the filters for water and they were ok. Going to change the fuel filters tomorrow and get the dealer to have a look at it. The old 6420 never failed to start once in five years.


----------



## potskie

Used to get that once in awhile when it was cold. 90 percent of the time it was a stuck injector. The other 10 was it being finicky.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Sno way*



greywynd;1553515 said:


> After running Grant's, I think it would be hard to find another plow that will outperform it for the amount of snow they move.
> 
> Since he changed the lift cylinder beginning of last season there have been no problems with it.


I agree they can be a nice blade now if they have been upgraded.. just a shame about the way it was brought to market... I thought of buying one the day I saw installed at Nes-tech... and was advised to wait a year and see how it did .. well the rest is history...


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Off to do the same...*



potskie;1553680 said:


> Was snowing a bit when I woke up this morning. Went and checked on the one property I have that I need to today and............ Nothing to do there. Looks like I just dodged a bullet tho. London is about to get crapped on. I still felt like doing something so I went and plowed the factories I do that are back from shut down at 6am tomorrow!
> 
> Stackin away on new years day!


No better way to spend a sunny afternoon...... off to do the same...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I spoke a lot with there engineering department about it during the problems with the lift. They told me that thet were engineers and knew what they were talking about with hydraulics and that its not as easy as bolting on a bigger cylinder. 4 years and thousands of dollars (of warranty, not mine) later it was. I went to B and M, told Bud what the issue was and he said "no problem, give me 2 days. Since then its super reliable and extremely efficient. 

If anybody has a truck that can handle it, I'd say lowball the price a bit and see if snoway will step up with the lighting mods and angle cylinder mods. They should be under warranty. I'll send pics of what we did to it. You'd have a mint cond. Plow with more capacity than anything else, and after mods be under $5k. If I had a truck to hang it on I'd buy it.


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like it well be a window night , calling for 2 - 8 inches . Think i will go into town at 1:00 am and stay there.


----------



## cet

SHAWZER;1554189 said:


> Looks like it well be a window night , calling for 2 - 8 inches . Think i will go into town at 1:00 am and stay there.


That's a pretty big spread for a forecast. Who is calling for that?


----------



## grandview

Last year.


----------



## cet

The guy filming has some pretty good reflexes.


----------



## grandview

Is this Paul?

http://www.weather.com/video/clearing-snow-in-canada-33519


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just stopped for a coffee and ordered in in english. Stupid little thing, but it felt really good after not being able to all week. 

Back to reality now!! I have a good bit of leftover rock from our last job. If any of you want some, or know anyone, I'd sell it really cheap. I'd like to stockpile, but space is a premium at the yard.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Landscape show is comming up...

whos going and when?

Tuesday, January 8, 2013 9:00 am - 5:00 pm 
Wednesday, January 9, 2013 9:00 am - 5:00 pm 
Thursday, January 10, 2013 9:00 am - 4:00 pm


----------



## SHAWZER

cet;1554219 said:


> That's a pretty big spread for a forecast. Who is calling for that?


Enviro-canada, weather network , local radio. They have calmed down to 2 - 4 inches now.


----------



## Alpha Property

I think we're going up on Wednesday, I find everyone is excited and wants to talk too much on the first day, and by the last day there sick of "stupid questions" and don't want to talk at all


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I will go any day - who wants to be the Martha Stewart this time round? Haha


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Martha Stewart? Does she sell orange tractors and artic sectional pushers. I don't get it?


----------



## potskie

Vendor friend of mine gave me two free passes. I'm definitely going if only to drool over some stihl girls.


----------



## goel

Big beautiful snowflakes lazily drifting towards the ground outside my window right now. No accumulation at this time.


----------



## Grassman09

Made room for more snow this afternoon, nice afternoon for it. Was great to get a full nights sleep last nite too.


----------



## greywynd

I should make plans to go to the show. Seems everytime I do the work hits the fan and I have to bail out. And I'm waiting on a permit for a job that would be nice to see get underway.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;1554516 said:


> I should make plans to go to the show. Seems everytime I do the work hits the fan and I have to bail out. And I'm waiting on a permit for a job that would be nice to see get underway.


So buy the 3 day pass lol

Nice hoe Grassman.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Be the organizer aka martha


----------



## G.Landscape

Definitely going to Landscape show....not sure what day yet.


----------



## SHAWZER

Should have known better , they call for snow and we get nothing . Good day to make out some bills .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Bumpy end to the year in our family...Wayne was a part of my sisters (his aunt) household since age 14, helping her and her husband around the track.
http://www.stcatharinesstandard.ca/2013/01/01/fort-erie-horseman-killed-in-west-virginia


----------



## ff1221

Sorry to hear Markus, my condolences to your family.

Heading to Congress on Tuesday, weather permitting.


----------



## JD Dave

Wednesday is good for me. Is Lonestar 1 pm good for everyone or I know Jon loves hooters.


----------



## LuckyPlower

Did some removal work yesterday. I have one place that once X amount of parking spots are covered with snow piles it's time to get rid of it all. Normally I don't like snow over the holidays. But this year I did not mind as much, maybe it's a break from the in-laws  .... or maybe it's cause we actually got a decent amount of snow for once. Either way, hope everyone enjoyed the holidays!


----------



## cet

It's snowing here, I must have tickets for the Raptors game tonight. 

Plowed 9 times last winter and the night I had tickets to the Leafs it snowed also. You guys that want snow should buy me season tickets, not hockey though.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

My snow money can't afford seasons tickets for leafs! Wonder what happens refund-wise with the strike?


----------



## greywynd

Sorry to hear about your loss Markus, horses can be wonderful, yet dangerous animals. I have an ongoing elbow problem from when a horse got me two years ago. 

So looks like Wednesday for the show? I've never made it to that one yet, may have to try to aim for it. The job we're waiting on the permit for could go until the end of March, any other shows in there I should plan to attend?


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Wed*



JD Dave;1554686 said:


> Wednesday is good for me. Is Lonestar 1 pm good for everyone or I know Jon loves hooters.


Wednesday is good as well.... weather permitting of course.... anybody have the addy for the Lonestar handly.... ?

Have an extra two show passes if anybody needs them....


----------



## JD Dave

StratfordPusher;1554830 said:


> Wednesday is good as well.... weather permitting of course.... anybody have the addy for the Lonestar handly.... ?
> 
> Have an extra two show passes if anybody needs them....


Here. http://www.lonestartexasgrill.com/Locations?LID=1

Markus don't forget your credit card.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1554900 said:


> Here. http://www.lonestartexasgrill.com/Locations?LID=1
> 
> Markus don't forget your credit card.


I don't want to sound like Jon but I'm clear for a bit aren't I? LOL

The good news is for the loser, I started my diet today, only the biggest steak on the menu no sides....


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1554931 said:


> I don't want to sound like Jon but I'm clear for a bit aren't I? LOL
> 
> The good news is for the loser, I started my diet today, only the biggest steak on the menu no sides....


That was last year buddy. Thumbs Up I was suppose to start my diet but since the wife is pregnant she asked me not to as her exact words "she loves me just the way I am" Cleary she's been drinking through this pregnancy.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1555090 said:


> That was last year buddy. Thumbs Up I was suppose to start my diet but since the wife is pregnant she asked me not to as her exact words "she loves me just the way I am" Cleary she's been drinking through this pregnancy.


Give me her phone number ,she must be delirious Need to talk her down.


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1555097 said:


> Give me her phone number ,she must be delirious Need to talk her down.


She has been extremely nice lately. I'm thinking it's the calm before the storm.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1555103 said:


> She has been extremely nice lately. I'm thinking it's the calm before the storm.


Well if we don't hear from you ,we'll know what happened.


----------



## schrader

Another 10cm here in the snow belt, starting to feel like the move ground hog day. Snows everyday and looks like its going to keep coming


----------



## SHAWZER

Good . about time we get some snow , nice fluffy stuff .


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am in for that Wednesday. I will give them a call and do a 15 person reservation?


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1555161 said:


> I am in for that Wednesday. I will give them a call and do a 15 person reservation?


Thanks Martha. Remember to drive the speed limit on the way there.


----------



## G.Landscape

I feel like I am missing all these inside jokes by not knowing any of you guys in real life....I might try to stop by and say hello if the timing works.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Wednesday it is. 

hauling a little snow in the early am... cant wait.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;1555124 said:


> Another 10cm here in the snow belt, starting to feel like the move ground hog day. Snows everyday and looks like its going to keep coming


how many plows would you say you do a season?

for what I charge a small plaza here compared to what you would have to charge them it must be a really big difference.

are you salt crazyin your area like the gta or no?


----------



## Mr.Markus

G.Landscape;1555282 said:


> I feel like I am missing all these inside jokes by not knowing any of you guys in real life....I might try to stop by and say hello if the timing works.


The more visa's the better.......

I'm in as well.


----------



## Nestech

StratfordPusher;1553397 said:


> Anybody want a deal on this demo.... come on I dare ya.....
> 
> http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-cars-v...Snow-Plow-W0QQAdIdZ427552176QQfeaturedAdZtrue


Don't buy it and bring it here, I still suffer from nightmares and convulsions when i think of that plow!


----------



## goel

So nothing on any radar around me, but the trucks are all covered in a dusting of snow and there are lots more swirling down.


----------



## potskie

goel;1555588 said:


> So nothing on any radar around me, but the trucks are all covered in a dusting of snow and there are lots more swirling down.


Dew point?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We have over a half inch in scarborough. Pickering is just wet though


----------



## musclecarboy

Out salting for the second time tonight and our boys are getting ruined by the states... What kind of crap is this?


----------



## CGM Inc.

just a light dusting here....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

just started snowing here. Large flakes


----------



## schrader

MIDTOWNPC;1555320 said:


> how many plows would you say you do a season?
> 
> for what I charge a small plaza here compared to what you would have to charge them it must be a really big difference.
> 
> are you salt crazyin your area like the gta or no?


We average about 45 pushes a season, but the competition is realy keeping prices down here. All my stuff is year round work so I making money all year, so if the winters aren't that great I can make up for it in the summer. Been going through lots of salt this year, been mixing in some sand to try to cut it back a bit. Most guys here realy cut back on the salt but I like to see the pavement as much as I can. Hows winter down your way going, looks like you have lots on the go.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Some places in T.O were just salt and some full plows wtf! I thought TWN said 1cm lol


----------



## B&E snowplowing

E Maintenance;1555857 said:


> Some places in T.O were just salt and some full plows wtf! I thought TWN said 1cm lol


TWN couldn't predict snow, standing in a blizzard.

This seems to work for me. Take whatever TWN says and turn it around. If they say lots of snow, we won't get any. If they say no snow, look out, cause the sky is gonna open up.
hahaha


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Dito.....*



B&E snowplowing;1555885 said:


> TWN couldn't predict snow, standing in a blizzard.
> 
> This seems to work for me. Take whatever TWN says and turn it around. If they say lots of snow, we won't get any. If they say no snow, look out, cause the sky is gonna open up.
> hahaha


Can't agree more.... they are wrong more then right..... and they get paid ... imagine that... Thumbs Up


----------



## Ant118

E Maintenance;1555857 said:


> Some places in T.O were just salt and some full plows wtf! I thought TWN said 1cm lol


Ya tell me about it. 401 and jane just a salt. Blackcreek and eglington full push. Made no sense lol.


----------



## grandview

What the hell.

BAND OF MODERATE TO HEAVY SNOW TO MOVE THROUGH THE NIAGARA FRONTIER DURING RUSH HOUR THIS EVENING...

A BAND OF MODERATE TO HEAVY SNOW SNOW IS EXPECTED TO SWEEP THROUGH THE AREA LATER TODAY DURING THE EVENING COMMUTE HOME. HEAVY SNOW SNOW COMBINED WITH STRONG WINDS GUSTING TO 30 MPH WILL REDUCE VISIBILITIES TO A QUARTER MILE OR LESS IN THE HEAVIEST BURSTS OF SNOW. SNOWFALL RATES OF AN INCH OR MORE PER HOUR WILL BE POSSIBLE.


----------



## Mr.Markus

grandview;1555996 said:


> What the hell.
> 
> BAND OF MODERATE TO HEAVY SNOW TO MOVE THROUGH THE NIAGARA FRONTIER DURING RUSH HOUR THIS EVENING...
> 
> A BAND OF MODERATE TO HEAVY SNOW SNOW IS EXPECTED TO SWEEP THROUGH THE AREA LATER TODAY DURING THE EVENING COMMUTE HOME. HEAVY SNOW SNOW COMBINED WITH STRONG WINDS GUSTING TO 30 MPH WILL REDUCE VISIBILITIES TO A QUARTER MILE OR LESS IN THE HEAVIEST BURSTS OF SNOW. SNOWFALL RATES OF AN INCH OR MORE PER HOUR WILL BE POSSIBLE.


Welcome to January....


----------



## Drakeslayer

Anyone know how Canada did in the WJC this morning?ussmileyflag


----------



## Alpha Property

how often do you guys clean the salt out from under a v box in the back of a truck?


----------



## cet

Drakeslayer;1556026 said:


> Anyone know how Canada did in the WJC this morning?ussmileyflag


I think they forgot to show up.


----------



## greywynd

Alpha Property;1556045 said:


> how often do you guys clean the salt out from under a v box in the back of a truck?


Depends how much they spill when loading it. Seems that it needs done once or twice a season. The chain spreaders tend to leak more in use, belt not so much, and the snowdogg auger units stay pretty clean.


----------



## chachi1984

I usually spray the inside when iam at the car wash after the snow storms washing the salt off my truck


----------



## Alpha Property

greywynd;1556091 said:


> Depends how much they spill when loading it. Seems that it needs done once or twice a season. The chain spreaders tend to leak more in use, belt not so much, and the snowdogg auger units stay pretty clean.


the one i just got is a 8ft stainless snowway with a chain drag. it seams to have quite a bit spilling out the bottom of it and i worry about rotting out the center of the truck if I leave it too long


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd;1556091 said:


> Depends how much they spill when loading it. Seems that it needs done once or twice a season. The chain spreaders tend to leak more in use, belt not so much, and the snowdogg auger units stay pretty clean.


I think he mean from underneath not just in the back and if that's what he want to know we leave ours until the winter is over. The bottom of the spreader never seems to rot out. This is the 12 winter for our 4 yard steel Monroe and the bottom is like brand new and it's only cleaned out in the spring.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1556303 said:


> I think he mean from underneath not just in the back and if that's what he want to know we leave ours until the winter is over. The bottom of the spreader never seems to rot out. This is the 12 winter for our 4 yard steel Monroe and the bottom is like brand new and it's only cleaned out in the spring.


I believe you leave your salter in a heated shop don't you?

I would put the V box on 4x4's and push the salt out as often as possible. If it builds to the underneath of the salter and then freezes it can hold the track from moving. It took us a while to figure out where all this salt came from. When the salt is being pulled to the end, right when it get's to the end and goes to drop the salt some of it drops on the chain going back to the front. This salt is carried under the spreader until it falls off.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1556331 said:


> I believe you leave your salter in a heated shop don't you?
> 
> I would put the V box on 4x4's and push the salt out as often as possible. If it builds to the underneath of the salter and then freezes it can hold the track from moving. It took us a while to figure out where all this salt came from. When the salt is being pulled to the end, right when it get's to the end and goes to drop the salt some of it drops on the chain going back to the front. This salt is carried under the spreader until it falls off.


Yes but the mate to the 98 I sold you had a salter in the back of it and it sat right on the bed liner and sat outside all winter and it was fine. To me if you raise it up 4" you'll just have a lot more salt in your box. I really can't see it bothering anything but that is MO. I always start my salters up first and let the chain move before I refill just in case there is a problem, that could be why I've never had a problem.


----------



## Elite_Maint

I TRY to wash the trucks, salters and plows after every snow fall...the truck with the snowex gets salt on the bed depends how they load it... When i had the downeaster salter i cleaned it after every snow fall/salting those chains salters make a mess.


----------



## Elite_Maint

JD Dave;1556351 said:


> I always start my salters up first and let the chain move before I refill just in case there is a problem, that could be why I've never had a problem.


I always start up my salters before they get loaded too...best thing to do IMO


----------



## CGM Inc.

e maintenance;1556381 said:


> i always start up my salters before they get loaded too...best thing to do imo


x3.........


----------



## Alpha Property

Yea thanks, it's on 2x4s now, I cleaned out a bunch with a bar but I really dont want to hose it all out and miss a chunck and have it go rock hard


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Dito*



CGM Inc.;1556403 said:


> x3.........


X4 Thumbs Up


----------



## StratfordPusher

*McSnow*

Drive thru is looking busy... but who plows the lot ?....


----------



## Elite_Maint

Alpha Property;1556406 said:


> Yea thanks, it's on 2x4s now, I cleaned out a bunch with a bar but I really dont want to hose it all out and miss a chunck and have it go rock hard


Go to one of those coin wash places.. Turn on the salter and powerwash the crap out of the bed, inside the salter and just keep it running after. Then grease it up and spray some oil on the chain and your good. 
Keeping equipment clean and greasing and oiling it up can save a lot of headaches in the future.


----------



## dingybigfoot

South Scarborough was a full push. Markham was just a salting.


----------



## A Man

JD Dave;1556351 said:


> Yes but the mate to the 98 I sold you had a salter in the back of it and it sat right on the bed liner and sat outside all winter and it was fine. To me if you raise it up 4" you'll just have a lot more salt in your box. I really can't see it bothering anything but that is MO. I always start my salters up first and let the chain move before I refill just in case there is a problem, that could be why I've never had a problem.


I agree, we have them mounted both ways but having the salters sit flat on the deck seems to work better. The chain pulls any excess salt up to the front and we use that to fill pails for swks. Chris we mount little pieces of conveyor belt that clean the top of the chain off before it travels to the front, seems to work.

I'd be careful washing them out if you don't have a heated shop to keep them in. if you don't get them really clean you might cause any left over salt to freeze up.


----------



## cet

A Man;1556568 said:


> I agree, we have them mounted both ways but having the salters sit flat on the deck seems to work better. The chain pulls any excess salt up to the front and we use that to fill pails for swks. Chris we mount little pieces of conveyor belt that clean the top of the chain off before it travels to the front, seems to work.
> 
> I'd be careful washing them out if you don't have a heated shop to keep them in. if you don't get them really clean you might cause any left over salt to freeze up.


I'm going to have to look into that. 2 of my salters are frame mounted and they make quite a mess. My new auger salter is really nice for this problem.


----------



## SHAWZER

Had to put a winter hat on , strong wind was blowing in one ear and out the other !


----------



## greywynd

Yea, wind today is nasty, not sure where that came from! Supposed to be mild for a couple days, was hoping to get some outdoor stuff wrapped up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Today is shop day, oil lube, fuel filter change and I'm gonna try to quickly black out the grill on the 96 GM. It's been bothering me for years, all faded and pitted. I friggin hate the wind. Cozy shop sounds nicer.


----------



## greywynd

Markus I have to say I'm a touch jealous, my 'shop' is basically a tool storage area, and the working space is the great outdoors. Consequently between the holiday stuff and the weather, the last 2-3 weeks haven't been too productive for 'shop work'!


----------



## potskie

greywynd;1557244 said:


> Markus I have to say I'm a touch jealous, my 'shop' is basically a tool storage area, and the working space is the great outdoors. Consequently between the holiday stuff and the weather, the last 2-3 weeks haven't been too productive for 'shop work'!


Yours too eh, Tools and eveything is in the nice cozy garage..... My truck doesn't fit in the garage so out in the driveway is where I work on things. BRRRR


----------



## LuckyPlower

I've been reading a bit about fluid film. It gets some good reviews. I have been using Krown... much difference between the two? From what i've read the FF stays around longer. Sounds like it's hard to get at a decent price north of the boarder.


----------



## greywynd

I have used a lot of Krown in the past, and hadn't made the switch due to the pricing. I happened to score a couple gallons at Princess Auto this fall though, so I've been using more FF. I prefer it, but it prefers things to be warmer fir application than the Krown. May only be an issue if your shop is the one with the blue ceiling like Potskie and I share. 

Potskie, my 'garage' is 11x20', with a 6.5' ceiling. I had a car in it once, and there wasn't enough room to work around it. I was hoping to frame up an expansion of 14' x 32' late this fall, but with the other half and I parting ways it just wasn't happening. Long term plans are for a shop big enough to get heavy equipment etc in, but that's still a few years out.


----------



## cet

LuckyPlower;1557255 said:


> I've been reading a bit about fluid film. It gets some good reviews. I have been using Krown... much difference between the two? From what i've read the FF stays around longer. Sounds like it's hard to get at a decent price north of the boarder.


I think I would spend the extra on the FF. When I bought my truck new in 09 I sprayed the bottoms of the doors and it stayed there for over a year. We spray the trucks every year. The mechanic hates it but hopefully they don't go to him too ofter.

A few years ago we bought 2 pails or Ruststop. I'm pretty sure it didn't even last the winter.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Blowing like crazy up on the escarpment! Old lady drifted into the ditch on a 1' drift across the road.


----------



## LuckyPlower

CGM Inc.;1557306 said:


> Blowing like crazy up on the escarpment! Old lady drifted into the ditch on a 1' drift across the road.


Yikes, hope shes okay.


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1557306 said:


> Blowing like crazy up on the escarpment! Old lady drifted into the ditch on a 1' drift across the road.


Hope you pulled grassman out.


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1557327 said:


> Hope you pulled grassman out.


LOL. I was busy fixing up another contractors mistake. 4" maybe of a pile covering a city sidewalk and they were threatening to impose a fine. We push all the snow too the back with the tractor. I have a friend who works for the Town of Milton and supposedly there is one guy there that has a hard on for this stuff. He lives for it.

While I was at it I got a call if I could clear a windrow from some old lady house so the nurses could get in. Just charged a few $$. More of a good deed for the week.


----------



## LuckyPlower

The 5gal pails get pricey. Time to source it out.
Do you use anything specific to wash stuff down first? I see some salt washing products... I just figured soap, water, and degreaser does the trick.


----------



## snowplowchick

Mr.Markus;1557327 said:


> Hope you pulled grassman out.


Ooooh... good one. 

Kidding, grassman.

Saw a few people in the ditch the last few days. I don't have a chain in my truck, and pulled over to see if one person in the ditch was ok on New Years Day, he didn't know what road he was on, and his eyes were rolling around in his head. He had a wilder New Years Eve than I did by the looks of it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I've only plowed once this season, 4cm, the rest were all saltings, I'm getting pretty bored. Even last night with the wind and drifting the salt burned it off I only punched one drift and it was next to a friends house who plows.. at 3:00am, just to see his lights come on.


----------



## snowplowchick

Mr.Markus;1557348 said:


> I've only plowed once this season, 4cm, the rest were all saltings, I'm getting pretty bored. Even last night with the wind and drifting the salt burned it off I only punched one drift and it was next to a friends house who plows.. at 3:00am, just to see his lights come on.


Wow. For a second there,
I could have sworn you were talking about something else. :nono


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1557348 said:


> I've only plowed once this season, 4cm, the rest were all saltings, I'm getting pretty bored. Even last night with the wind and drifting the salt burned it off I only punched one drift and it was next to a friends house who plows.. at 3:00am, just to see his lights come on.


We have 7 or 8 plows in Keswick/Sutton and 5 in Newmarket. 2 of the ones in Keswick were over a foot. 20km from my house but it's a different world up there. We're through 4 trailer loads of salt already too.

Hopefully sleeping tonight.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1557334 said:


> LOL. I was busy fixing up another contractors mistake. 4" maybe of a pile covering a city sidewalk and they were threatening to impose a fine. We push all the snow too the back with the tractor. I have a friend who works for the Town of Milton and supposedly there is one guy there that has a hard on for this stuff. He lives for it.
> 
> While I was at it I got a call if I could clear a windrow from some old lady house so the nurses could get in. Just charged a few $$. More of a good deed for the week.


If it was a good deed it would have been free. Done my share of free stuff and I believe it goes full circle. I have cleared my share of driveway ends when I see an elderly person out shoveling.

Are you running blue warning lights on that light bar? Around here they chase us hard for that stuff, I have gone to all orange.

Speaking of "orange", without using google is the work 1 syllable or 2


----------



## Mr.Markus

snowplowchick;1557360 said:


> Wow. For a second there,
> I could have sworn you were talking about something else. :nono


I told you, it was a one time thing...let it go I have a wife.:realmad:


----------



## G.Landscape

cet;1557369 said:


> If it was a good deed it would have been free. Done my share of free stuff and I believe it goes full circle. I have cleared my share of driveway ends when I see an elderly person out shoveling.
> 
> Are you running blue warning lights on that light bar? Around here they chase us hard for that stuff, I have gone to all orange.
> 
> Speaking of "orange", without using google is the work 1 syllable or 2


I thought you could still use blue as long as you didn't have it on while traveling down the road. And you should be turning them off anyway, even if they are orange, between sites since your not "in the act of plowing or salting" while driving between sites


----------



## cet

G.Landscape;1557382 said:


> I thought you could still use blue as long as you didn't have it on while traveling down the road. And you should be turning them off anyway, even if they are orange, between sites since your not "in the act of plowing or salting" while driving between sites


You can use blue if you're not on the road. During the day they are hard to see and remember they're on so it's easier to just use the orange ones.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1557327 said:
 

> Hope you pulled grassman out.


 :laughing:
as you can see he was busy cleaning up my site...
People aren't used to snow anymore, the calls are rediculous!
A property we have now the second winter I just got a call we didn't clear the city walk!
We didn't do it all last winter either and I really didn't quote to do so anyway!


----------



## CGM Inc.

......................


----------



## A Man

G.Landscape;1557382 said:


> I thought you could still use blue as long as you didn't have it on while traveling down the road. And you should be turning them off anyway, even if they are orange, between sites since your not "in the act of plowing or salting" while driving between sites


Might as well use orange, I've always found the time you need them most is when you're backing out into the road to clear the entrance. As soon as you're on the road the blue lights are illegal.


----------



## snowplowchick

Mr. Markus, you are on a roll. Lol ; ) 

We changed to all orange lights this year. I prefer the blue because its more noticeable, but the only time I really use it is backing on the road so I don't have to worry about a ticket now.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

We use clear and amber mixed but on our salt truck I got the new dual color bar that's blue and amber. The blue is so much brighter. Flick of a switch and its amber for the road or blue for the lot. Best of both worlds.



LuckyPlower;1557341 said:


> The 5gal pails get pricey. Time to source it out.
> Do you use anything specific to wash stuff down first? I see some salt washing products... I just figured soap, water, and degreaser does the trick.












Best product for washing vehicles in the winter. I would never use anything else.


----------



## Triple L

Lynden-Jeff;1557535 said:


> Best product for washing vehicles in the winter. I would never use anything else.


Do u use it with soap? Or just spray it on or ??? I have a pail of it but never ended up using it much I don't know why haha


----------



## grandview

Triple L,any pixs of that spray setup you had sent to my house?


----------



## rooferdave

one of my guys could not make it in today so I thought I would get a few things done in the shop b4 I went to Barrie, was a bit distracted and broke the passenger side mirror on my truck on the garage door track, rushing now to get back to work I tape the glass back on the mirror mount to get to the site, instead of getting an olfa knife I just grab a blade out the refill pack to speed up the proccess. Note to all here... if an olfa blade is back to front in a case, the razor edge is on your hand side, and when you press hard to cut,, oh say tape on a truck mirror cause you are in a rush, that red spray you see means your day is done cause you are spending it in emerge getting stitched back up... just sayin


----------



## rooferdave

and at this time of year most doctors offices are closed and doctors are on holiday so emergency rooms are crammed! 5.5 hours for 2 @#$#! stitches!


----------



## grandview

rooferdave;1557567 said:


> and at this time of year most doctors offices are closed and doctors are on holiday so emergency rooms are crammed! 5.5 hours for 2 @#$#! stitches!


Staple gun.


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1557369 said:


> If it was a good deed it would have been free. Done my share of free stuff and I believe it goes full circle. I have cleared my share of driveway ends when I see an elderly person out shoveling.
> 
> Are you running blue warning lights on that light bar? Around here they chase us hard for that stuff, I have gone to all orange.
> 
> Speaking of "orange, without using google is the work 1 syllable or 2


Not going down the road no. That 48" bar was cheaper then a 12". Im sure they have better things to pick on me for then the lightbar. I thought $35 in the end was fair considering I had to drive down to get the plow then find the house and plow out the end of the drive. I threw down some salt too. Thumbs Up


----------



## Triple L

grandview;1557553 said:


> Triple L,any pixs of that spray setup you had sent to my house?


kinda but not really, still in progress, all I have to do is fill the tank LOL easier said then done... someone will catch my drift  The boom mounts on the backblade with the reciever hitch I welded on...

ps, the 4 yard salt dogg is killing it... best salter I have ever owned, Will never buy another yellow one ever again thats forsure


----------



## Grassman09

Did you pull the inverted V out of the salter That was the 1st thing I did next to greasing and fluid filming.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1557637 said:


> Did you pull the inverted V out of the salter That was the 1st thing I did next to greasing and fluid filming.


just plugged it in and use the thing, havent touched anything, works perfect


----------



## cet

Triple L;1557647 said:


> just plugged it in and use the thing, havent touched anything, works perfect


Have you put extensions on the salter. It looks like it.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1557650 said:


> Have you put extensions on the salter. It looks like it.


yes I did.....


----------



## cet

I don't think I would take the inverted V out. You have added a lot of extra weight with the extensions.


----------



## LuckyPlower

Lynden-Jeff;1557535 said:


> Best product for washing vehicles in the winter. I would never use anything else.


Thanks, that is the product the krown dealer was talking about. I haven't tried it. From my understanding you just put it in a foaming gun crawl around and spray away. Then spray some FF or Krown T-40.

The dump body on the salt truck is due for a scrape/sand and paint after this season. Need to clean it up good before the paint hits it. The creeping rust is breaking my heart. I'm seeing more and more aluminum truck bodies. That seems to be the way to go.

Triple L, Nice rig Thumbs Up


----------



## Triple L

cet;1557677 said:


> I don't think I would take the inverted V out. You have added a lot of extra weight with the extensions.


ya I would never even consider it... why did you take yours out Dave? It works awesome, unloads from the back first, then the front, then the centre, hardly use the vibrator...


----------



## G.Landscape

How do you find the spread pattern with the salt dog?? We find it's pretty good up to about setting 6 then everything past that is heavy to the passenger side. That's really my only complaint, either then that we love ours.

Also are you running straight salt or treated? We always have to run our vibrator or nothing flows...figure it might be the treated salt


----------



## cet

Is that spreader auger or drag chain.

We have a hydraulic salt dogg and it is heavy on the passenger side also.


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1557686 said:


> How do you find the spread pattern with the salt dog?? We find it's pretty good up to about setting 6 then everything past that is heavy to the passenger side. That's really my only complaint, either then that we love ours.
> 
> Also are you running straight salt or treated? We always have to run our vibrator or nothing flows...figure it might be the treated salt


I find it spreads perfect, do you guys have the same model? 2250? most the time I have the auger on 10 and spinner on 8 and do about 20k while spreading... it sure lays it down when u crank the auger all the way up I must say... twice the output of the 2 yard models...


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1557692 said:


> I find it spreads perfect, do you guys have the same model? 2250? most the time I have the auger on 10 and spinner on 8 and do about 20k while spreading... it sure lays it down when u crank the auger all the way up I must say... twice the output of the 2 yard models...


Auger on 10? It must be different, our is a 2000. both auger and spinner control only go out to 9 and for us setting 5-6 is a heavy salt when driving at 20k


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1557694 said:


> Auger on 10? It must be different, our is a 2000. both auger and spinner control only go out to 9 and for us setting 5-6 is a heavy salt when driving at 20k


yes you have the 2 yard with the digital controller, this is the big boy, 4 yard powertrain thru and thru, analog controller, and darn near double the price but whatever, I really really like it and it was worth while to me to be running with the heavy powertrain...

The spinner is a few inches bigger so I bet im spreading alot wider and thats why I am able to run on 10 at about twice the volume output as the 2 yard


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1557699 said:


> ....this is the big boy, 4 yard powertrain thru and thru....


lol, its 0.25 yards bigger :laughing:


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1557711 said:


> lol, its 0.25 yards bigger :laughing:


yup keep telling yourself that... you clearly dont know what your talking about... maybe I should bet you again LOL

2.5" diameter auger in the 2 yard compared to the 5.25" in this one
11.5" spinner on the 2 yard compared to the 14" on this one
They dont even list how big the motors are on the 2 yard cause its probably emarassing just to point out a few of the differences....


----------



## Showmestaterida

Have the older 2000's and they are working great. One of the things that is improved w/ this style is the weight distribution. It carrys the weight like the metal v box drain chain spreaders. Alot better. Most of the weight on the older 2000's are behind the axle, It really works out the suspension. What can u fit w/ those sides?


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1557716 said:


> ...maybe I should bet you again LOL.....


I'll start rolling my nickles and dimes.....hahaha


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1557724 said:


> I'll start rolling by nickles and dimes.....hahaha


Haha maybe you should cause I can put over 4 yards in it with no problems, don't think I would want to do that with a 2000 saltdogg


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;1557548 said:


> Do u use it with soap? Or just spray it on or ??? I have a pail of it but never ended up using it much I don't know why haha


No need for soap unless you want to do a normal clean afterwards. The foam gun I use puts out some pretty thick foam which kinda cleans running down off the truck. Gets rid of every single last bit of salt residue. Also eats up that caked on salt pretty well to.


----------



## SHAWZER

Go Canada Go !


----------



## Drakeslayer

SHAWZER;1557827 said:


> Go Canada Go !


:laughing:ussmileyflag


----------



## Elite_Maint

So whens everyone headed to the LO show? Wednesday seems like the day for most from what I read is that confirmed?


----------



## JD Dave

E Maintenance;1558053 said:


> So whens everyone headed to the LO show? Wednesday seems like the day for most from what I read is that confirmed?


Yep. Lonestar for lunch 1 pm


----------



## Elite_Maint

JD Dave;1558102 said:


> Yep. Lonestar for lunch 1 pm


Sounds good! Weather looks good..I'll confirm Monday who's making reservations?


----------



## Elite_Maint

I had a client call me saying its suppose to snow 5cm for me to do her house first. I don't see that anywhere for Toronto?? Does anyone see 5cm forecasted anywhere in T.O maybe I'm missing something lol I only see 1-3cm


----------



## old.goalie

E Maintenance;1558259 said:


> I had a client call me saying its suppose to snow 5cm for me to do her house first. I don't see that anywhere for Toronto?? Does anyone see 5cm forecasted anywhere in T.O maybe I'm missing something lol I only see 1-3cm


TWN calling for 2-4cm with 680 news saying 5+cm...been wondering about it all afternoon. just warned the shoveller's not to get to drunk so that they can't work...lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

E Maintenance;1558259 said:


> I had a client call me saying its suppose to snow 5cm for me to do her house first. I don't see that anywhere for Toronto?? Does anyone see 5cm forecasted anywhere in T.O maybe I'm missing something lol I only see 1-3cm


Does 1-3 change your route???


----------



## ff1221

Calling for 5-10 here for the next 24hrs, we don't even go out for 1-3.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Mr.Markus;1558299 said:


> Does 1-3 change your route???


If its 2cm or less I don't do residentials. Commercials I'll go out and salt but my target is 5cm for plowing for Commercials and Resi's


----------



## musclecarboy

E Maintenance;1558311 said:


> If its 2cm or less I don't do residentials. Commercials I'll go out and salt but my target is 5cm for plowing for Commercials and Resi's


You plow an inch at residentials? Not sure too many guys would do that unless it was a quiet year


----------



## Elite_Maint

musclecarboy;1558318 said:


> You plow an inch at residentials? Not sure too many guys would do that unless it was a quiet year


No...I said I Don't go out for 2cm for resi..my target is 5cm for resi's and commercials


----------



## G.Landscape

old.goalie;1558281 said:


> TWN calling for 2-4cm with 680 news saying 5+cm...been wondering about it all afternoon. just warned the shoveller's not to get to drunk so that they can't work...lol


Just drunk enough that they stay warm....:laughing:

Interesting Swiss cheese bucket I saw at a site today....


----------



## potskie

Hey it's Clintars snow bucket! The only question is whether you were at sunrise, laurentian or the board walk lol. HLA makes one too they can be handy for large removals. I only say it's Clintars because they are the only outfit I've ever seen invest in them.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Went to Lindsay today to get some steel fabricated. Ended up getting so much good karma today its unreal. A family flagged me down as their driveway was full of snow drifts to the point they couldn't get in. Plowed a few hundred feet for them and they were thrilled!

Driving home, a girl in front of 
me tried to U turn in a jeep and drove right into a ditch. All I had was a heavy strap, but it did the trick and she's on her way again. I love it up there because the only two cars that came by while I was setting up both stopped to check if they could help. One of them steered her car while I tugged. 

Being nice to strangers can be a PITA but it can also come back around.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1558102 said:


> Yep. Lonestar for lunch 1 pm


Count me in for two people


----------



## G.Landscape

potskie;1558391 said:


> Hey it's Clintars snow bucket! The only question is whether you were at sunrise, laurentian or the board walk lol. HLA makes one too they can be handy for large removals. I only say it's Clintars because they are the only outfit I've ever seen invest in them.


lol, your on your toes today, yes it was at Sunrise. Pretty cool idea, I didn't know HLA made one too.

also doesn't look like they have the Laurentian Center this year, doesn't look like their equipment parked on site and the amateur salt pile agrees with me.

Hope they aren't Smart about Salt certified.....


----------



## potskie

That's definitely not them they never stored salt on site. I wonder if it's A1 looks like the same mess as at the smart Centre on 24.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1558318 said:


> You plow an inch at residentials? Not sure too many guys would do that unless it was a quiet year


They do resi around here on 1". The Gardener started that and everyone else had to follow.


----------



## cet

Good to see Grant. I stopped to pull someone out this week by the shop. He said 3 trucks had already tried and he just called CAA. He was in pretty good, they were just pulling him up the ditch and not out.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

MIDTOWNPC;1558410 said:


> Count me in for two people


As in myself and a friend not I eat for two like some people. LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1558435 said:


> Good to see Grant. I stopped to pull someone out this week by the shop. He said 3 trucks had already tried and he just called CAA. He was in pretty good, they were just pulling him up the ditch and not out.


did the Chevy pull him out or did you have to go get a dodge ?


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1558445 said:


> did the Chevy pull him out or did you have to go get a dodge ?


I don't have a Chevy and the Dodge wouldn't start.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1558446 said:


> I don't have a Chevy and the Dodge wouldn't start.


True enough.

LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

The tow truck guy gets mad if he catches you pulling people out here. Doesn't bug me though cause be plows snow on the side for cash....

I once helped a lady at a gas station fix her bicycle tire, I had the tools, and the compressor didn't work but I had a plug in compressor behind the seat. People kept calling me an angel all over town, so much so it was getting weird, and I finally asked someone what they meant. Turns out she had some kind of speech infront of her congregation at church and my good deed was a big part of it.


----------



## cet

I have had 2 Dodge's. Both extended cabs long box dually diesel's. 1998 and 2000. They were both great plow trucks and I still think the best seats in any truck.

Markus it's nice to see your Mom speaks so highly of you.


----------



## Elite_Maint

cet;1558433 said:


> They do resi around here on 1". The Gardener started that and everyone else had to follow.


I haven't gone for 1" and the clients only call if some other guys in the area does his clients houses...i hate those calls "the other contractor went and did the guy across the street are you coming"


----------



## cet

E Maintenance;1558473 said:


> I haven't gone for 1" and the clients only call if some other guys in the area does his clients houses...i hate those calls "the other contractor went and did the guy across the street are you coming"


The only house I do is my parents. My mom is 84 and if I don't get there early enough she already has it done. She struggles with the street plow wash but that's about it. I have to race to beat her to it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1558467 said:


> I have had 2 Dodge's. Both extended cabs long box dually diesel's. 1998 and 2000. They were both great plow trucks and I still think the best seats in any truck.
> 
> Markus it's nice to see your Mom speaks so highly of you.


HAHA. Truth be told I knew it wasn't coming from my mother.

...that and the cyclist was easy on the eyes


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1558481 said:


> HAHA. Truth be told I knew it wasn't coming from my mother.
> 
> ...that and the cyclist was easy on the eyes


Hey that might have been snowplowchick stalking you.


----------



## grandview

How's the weather tomorrow at Niagara on the Lake? Might shoot up there for breakfast,


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We plow resi's at an inch, with little snow last year, it became the norm.


----------



## rooferdave

any one else see this? Snow plow lowballer, if prices are to good to be true...

http://www.torontosun.com/2013/01/04/man-accused-of-snowing-people-in-shovelling-scam


----------



## potskie

thought for sure his first name was going to be Dean lol (not towards a board member )


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Couldn't be me I charge $550. Lol


----------



## Triple L

Just thought I would post this

John Deere grill guard for 3 series like new for sale $200

03-07 Superduty power heated turn signal mirrors $150 for the pair

And the good ol' tires haha, two 19.5" bridgestones with about 60% tread left, very good tires for sale, $100 per piece

All can be delivered at LO next week

Thanks


----------



## orenlasko

*Resi's...*

I started out in this business 25 years ago doing only resi's. I used to charge $2-300 per season back then and then it was. 5cm trigger which I usually stuck to. I remember when the gardener started up with the 2cm trigger, that was the beginning of the end, that and the phone calls was a real treat... I haven't done houses in years and will never do it again.

On a side note, thanks again Grant, seems like your going to be overloaded with good karma for a while. Cheers.

See you all next week.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Doesn't make sense to me to lower the trigger from 5cm to 2cm due to lack of snow.
If we have a heavy winter do you plow at 8cm?

We don't do Resi's either.


----------



## greywynd

Apparently I don't even do my own resi, I got half of it done so far this year..... LOL!!!


----------



## potskie

CGM Inc.;1558634 said:


> Doesn't make sense to me to lower the trigger from 5cm to 2cm due to lack of snow.
> If we have a heavy winter do you plow at 8cm?
> 
> We don't do Resi's either.


I get the feeling it was to either make the seasonal customers feel like they are getting what they paid for or to get some money from the per event customers.


----------



## Grassman09

G.Landscape;1558416 said:


> lol, your on your toes today, yes it was at Sunrise. Pretty cool idea, I didn't know HLA made one too.
> 
> also doesn't look like they have the Laurentian Center this year, doesn't look like their equipment parked on site and the amateur salt pile agrees with me.
> 
> Hope they aren't Smart about Salt certified.....


Whats wrong with that salt pile? Mine looks like that too but bigger and a green tarp and allot more items holding it down.lol I hate it especially when there is snow on the tarp or its windy.



cet;1558433 said:


> They do resi around here on 1". The Gardener started that and everyone else had to follow.


They do that for a reason. The few houses I do its a flat rate for the season and only plow them at 5cm or more. 99% of my clients don't want it to snow. Its insurance to them. With Gardner and a few others there contract states 7cm+ count as 2 pushes and they limit the amount of clearing to 10 I think. After 10 you pay extra. I try to educate the ones that call me wanting less.


----------



## goel

Well the weatherman was right - so far. White stuff has started. 

Lets see if its a salting or a push. Very fine flakes and warm so a push is a stretch I hope.


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1558692 said:


> Well the weatherman was right - so far. White stuff has started.
> 
> Lets see if its a salting or a push. Very fine flakes and warm so a push is a stretch I hope.


Downgraded. 1cm overnight for Milton. Of course I loaded my truck with salt. I thought I'd be bringing snow home with me from Michigan today.


----------



## chachi1984

dont see much outside my window, looks like it might blow over,


----------



## G.Landscape

rooferdave;1558550 said:


> any one else see this? Snow plow lowballer, if prices are to good to be true...
> 
> http://www.torontosun.com/2013/01/04/man-accused-of-snowing-people-in-shovelling-scam


Well he certainly provided a "Unique Seasonal Service"


----------



## G.Landscape

Grassman09;1558679 said:


> Whats wrong with that salt pile? Mine looks like that too but bigger and a green tarp and allot more items holding it down.lol I hate it especially when there is snow on the tarp or its windy


Located almost on top of the catch basin, its not covered nearly as well as the picture would make it seem because the tarp is too small. Not the worst i have seen, but part of the post was that it is certainly not a clintar standard.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Can someone cut and paste the article? I can't see the sun website.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

http://www.torontosun.com/2013/01/04/man-accused-of-snowing-people-in-shovelling-scam

nevermind


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1558710 said:


> Can someone cut and paste the article? I can't see the sun website.


No!



G.Landscape;1558709 said:


> Located almost on top of the catch basin, its not covered nearly as well as the picture would make it seem because the tarp is too small. Not the worst i have seen, but part of the post was that it is certainly not a clintar standard.


At least it's covered. TCG boys had a huge pile and they never had it tapped. They like wet lumpy frozen salt I'm guessing

Seams like clintar doesn't have standards anymore. Lol. The meadowvale mall was hard pack for a few days. Guess they took on too many contracts in hopes its a carbon copy of last year.


----------



## G.Landscape

Grassman09;1558722 said:


> Seams like clintar doesn't have standards anymore. Lol. The meadowvale mall was hard pack for a few days. Guess they took on too many contracts in hopes its a carbon copy of last year.


they have image standards....not ethical ones....


----------



## Grassman09

Yea truck has to be a GM be green in colour with white lettering.


----------



## old.goalie

I hate those weather forecaster's, looks like zero dollars in my wallet for tonight...should have went to the bar with the shovellers...at least they're getting drunk and possibly horizontal while awake


----------



## CGM Inc.

If we get some snow and we salt we get questioned why since it is supposed to get warmer quick-if we don't salt we get called why we didn't salt! Take your pick, get up in the am to check....


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1558717 said:


> http://www.torontosun.com/2013/01/04/man-accused-of-snowing-people-in-shovelling-scam
> 
> nevermind


Seems there always one low life in the GTA every winter. $330 isn't too bad, I've seen prices start at $199. I have 2 driveways on my street that I do for reasons beyond the $350 they give me, but I still feel ripped off LOL


----------



## Elite_Maint

rooferdave;1558550 said:


> any one else see this? Snow plow lowballer, if prices are to good to be true...
> 
> http://www.torontosun.com/2013/01/04/man-accused-of-snowing-people-in-shovelling-scam


I had 1 guy last year call me from Richmond Hill asked why i didn't go to his house to clean the snow (one of the few times it did snow a bit) well i don't service Richmond Hill and there is no Shane that owns the company or works for me...the guy said they used my company name and asked for cash. I told him to call the cops because it wasn't me and I'm the only one that makes the contracts/agreements with the customers.

4-5 years ago there was a guy in the Highpark area that did the same thing.. went driving around with a pickup truck with telling the elderly that he can do it for cheap (cash only)to help them since they are on a pension etc.. instead he got the cash and took off. Some of those people are my clients now and I've had them ever since.


----------



## potskie

Grassman09;1558722 said:


> No!
> 
> At least it's covered. TCG boys had a huge pile and they never had it tapped. They like wet lumpy frozen salt I'm guessing
> 
> Seams like clintar doesn't have standards anymore. Lol. The meadowvale mall was hard pack for a few days. Guess they took on too many contracts in hopes its a carbon copy of last year.


Around here Clintar has been on the ball so far this year. Like I've been blown away by how on the ball and how much they have picked up. But at the same time I have some insider info and I know why and how  Lets put it this way a certain orange company's 107 summer contracts that The big Green guys lost 75% of 3 years ago went back out to tender a few weeks ago................................. and that's just the tip of the ice berg


----------



## GMC Driver

E Maintenance;1558796 said:


> I had 1 guy last year call me from Richmond Hill asked why i didn't go to his house to clean the snow (one of the few times it did snow a bit) well i don't service Richmond Hill and there is no Shane that owns the company or works for me...the guy said they used my company name and asked for cash. I told him to call the cops because it wasn't me and I'm the only one that makes the contracts/agreements with the customers.


Had something similar this year. We have a development where we do 30 of 100 driveways, plus the rec centre and all the model homes. Someone went in soliciting work, company has the same name as mine. After the first snowfall, we got a call from a homeowner who was vacationing in Texas that we didn't do his driveway. After some confusion over who he signed up with got figured out, we clear his driveway and everything's good. When he returns home, he finds his paperwork and calls us to apologize. The other guys truck broke down, but he's got it fixed now, so we don't need to continue.

Wondering if there's any recourse against someone soliciting work using the same company name? Can't seem to find this guy anywhere - although the client says he got it from a newpaper ad.


----------



## potskie

GMC Driver;1558879 said:


> Had something similar this year. We have a development where we do 30 of 100 driveways, plus the rec centre and all the model homes. Someone went in soliciting work, company has the same name as mine. After the first snowfall, we got a call from a homeowner who was vacationing in Texas that we didn't do his driveway. After some confusion over who he signed up with got figured out, we clear his driveway and everything's good. When he returns home, he finds his paperwork and calls us to apologize. The other guys truck broke down, but he's got it fixed now, so we don't need to continue.
> 
> Wondering if there's any recourse against someone soliciting work using the same company name? Can't seem to find this guy anywhere - although the client says he got it from a newpaper ad.


So long as the name is unique not like AAA plowing or something like that and you are the registered owner I would think you would have alot of recourse. I would speak with your lawyer as if he can be tracked chances are a cease and desist letter (scare tactic) can at least be issued. Lets be serious he's soliciting work in an area you were soliciting in first with the same name as your businesses'.


----------



## Elite_Maint

GMC Driver;1558879 said:


> After some confusion over who he signed up with got figured out, we clear his driveway and everything's good. When he returns home, he finds his paperwork and calls us to apologize. The other guys truck broke down, but he's got it fixed now, so we don't need to continue.
> Wondering if there's any recourse against someone soliciting work using the same company name? Can't seem to find this guy anywhere - although the client says he got it from a newpaper ad.


So you still did this guys snow even though he had signed with someone else? Then you do it and he still tells you to beat it cause the other guy is going to continue?


----------



## greywynd

About 3" of fresh white stuff here and still coming down. At least it's the big fluffy flakes.


----------



## adamhumberview

hockeys back!! just intime for summer tender season.. perfect timing!! lol


----------



## Elite_Maint

adamhumberview;1558959 said:


> hockeys back!! just intime for summer tender season.. perfect timing!! lol


I can't wait to watch some hockey!


----------



## G.Landscape

Kitchener has about 1"-2" on the ground now salted this morning when there was only 0.5"....lookes like we will be out again tonight.


----------



## Hysert

lots of wet stuff here... should freeze up tngt for a full salt... hockey will be great ive watched every duck dinasty bout 20 times lmao everytime too.... also looking forward to march when racing starts again... I dont mean that turning left all day stuff either, F1 baby


----------



## CGM Inc.

nothing but water around here, quick salting later b4 the big chill


----------



## CGM Inc.

Hysert;1558985 said:


> , F1 baby


----------



## schrader

About 2cm here, the salt I put down on friday was enough to melt of most of the lots. Sent the shovellers out this morning see what the rest of the day brings.


----------



## Hysert

CGM Inc.;1558988 said:


>


Already got my tickets for montreal hopefully Kimi will put everything together this yr


----------



## Elite_Maint

CGM Inc.;1558987 said:


> nothing but water around here, quick salting later b4 the big chill


Same thing in Toronto. Gonna go out later in the evening to salt...


----------



## BC Handyman

I got a cm out here in BC last night, calling for another cm today.


----------



## Grassman09

Saw this sign in my travels yesterday. They had a sign on each Island leading to the store front. This hold any merit in court as to being proactive in warning people?


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1559085 said:


> Saw this sign in my travels yesterday. They had a sign on each Island leading to the store front. This hold any merit in court as to being proactive in warning people?


The problem is you'll still be named in the lawsuit and if you get named in enough of them you won't be plowing snow for long.


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1558984 said:
 

> Kitchener has about 1"-2" on the ground now salted this morning when there was only 0.5"....lookes like we will be out again tonight.


I did the same thing, its so warm tho the salt I put down kept em clean. Soon as it stops I'm going to the couple that were closed today as this nice wetish snow is going to turn rock hard tonight.


----------



## Elite_Maint

JD Dave;1559133 said:


> The problem is you'll still be named in the lawsuit and if you get named in enough of them you won't be plowing snow for long.


By-law anyone can be named in a lawsuit but I wonder if you have signs like that or other signs that say "enter parking at own risk due to slippery or icy conditions" even though your named in a suit do signs like that make you not liable? I always wondered about that.


----------



## Ant118

Hysert;1559001 said:


> Already got my tickets for montreal hopefully Kimi will put everything together this yr


Got mine too see you there!! lol


----------



## StratfordPusher

*15cm of muk*

15cm of sloppy cement.... full push and salt..... Thumbs Up Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## schrader

15cm holly crap, temps just dropped 2 degrees in twenty minutes here, snowing pretty good now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

StratfordPusher;1559235 said:


> 15cm of sloppy cement.... full push and salt..... Thumbs Up Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


5cm 2 full salts this morning and a full resi push.Thumbs Up.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Hysert;1559001 said:


> Already got my tickets for montreal hopefully Kimi will put everything together this yr


That would be awesome!


----------



## CGM Inc.

E Maintenance;1559184 said:


> By-law anyone can be named in a lawsuit but I wonder if you have signs like that or other signs that say "enter parking at own risk due to slippery or icy conditions" even though your named in a suit do signs like that make you not liable? I always wondered about that.


Your name is on it.....you have to report to your inurance....your premium goes up if you are even able to maintain insurance!
At that point there isn't even any proof if you screwed up!


----------



## ff1221

5cm here, full push thought we were going to have to go round 2 but the snow let up and most of what fell has melted.


----------



## Elite_Maint

CGM Inc.;1559263 said:


> Your name is on it.....you have to report to your inurance....your premium goes up if you are even able to maintain insurance!
> At that point there isn't even any proof if you screwed up!


That's interesting. I've got sued before I had the company for a car accident I got a mailed letter home from a lawfirm..I figured if they want to proceed with a lawsuit they would send me a certified letter. Which 1 year later they did and I just got sued because it was my vehicle but I wasn't driving...it later got dropped my insurance never went up. But might be different for commercial..but unless the letter is certified mail I don't pay attention to lawyers lol


----------



## Hysert

CGM Inc.;1559261 said:


> That would be awesome!


They are absolutly amazying in person... we always seat at the hairpin and the 170mph braking down the 40 in 60 meters is wild then back up thru 5 gears all in 3-4 secs is crazy... not the mention the smell of race fuel.. I was there for the big crash with kubica in 09 he ended up about 150 feet infront of us 75g impact that was breath taking....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*Call in*

forgot about this one the other day. 
got a call in. need plowing if you can. car isnt so good in the snow, decided to come up to the trailer. how fast can you get here? I was there real fast, could smell it payup

not so good in the snow, you dont say.... :laughing:
only in cobourg.

That was the day Chad told me my dodge was a dinosaur... Dino the 99 Dodge Dinosaur. Roger that Chad. Cheaper to keep her. LOL


----------



## greywynd

Did you just put the blade up against the car bumper and give it a nudge to get it going in the snow? :laughing:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I hate when my rolls gets stuck! Lol I take it you don't have much issue getting paid by them Dean?

I'm in for congress. Anyone have spare passes I can snag?


----------



## adamhumberview

I'll probably come to congress on wednesday also. How much are tickets anyways???


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

should have kept atleast one v plow, the wideout was laying down alot this am while out on a little country trail run.


----------



## greywynd

Just get Birdseedd to weld on another half dozen trip springs Dean, it'll be all right! lol


----------



## CGM Inc.

Hysert;1559463 said:


> They are absolutly amazying in person... we always seat at the hairpin and the 170mph braking down the 40 in 60 meters is wild then back up thru 5 gears all in 3-4 secs is crazy... not the mention the smell of race fuel.. I was there for the big crash with kubica in 09 he ended up about 150 feet infront of us 75g impact that was breath taking....


Been to Montreal as well a couple years back, across from Pit Lane...


----------



## Elite_Maint

CGM Inc.;1559634 said:


> Been to Montreal as well a couple years back, across from Pit Lane...


I haven't gone to Montreal for F1 since maybe 2005 or 2006... best experience..Montreal is amazing anyways but F1 weekend is the best ever..


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1559569 said:


> should have kept atleast one v plow, the wideout was laying down alot this am while out on a little country trail run.


Plowing cell towers now? I got asked to plow a bunch in fall for some guy named Des Curtin Property Services in the Holland landing area. Mainly in Brampton / Malton area. Said he had issues with the guy he had the last years, I think I was too expensive for him. No word back.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

MIDTOWNPC;1559539 said:


> forgot about this one the other day.
> got a call in. need plowing if you can. car isnt so good in the snow, decided to come up to the trailer. how fast can you get here? I was there real fast, could smell it payup
> 
> not so good in the snow, you dont say.... :laughing:
> only in cobourg.
> 
> That was the day Chad told me my dodge was a dinosaur... Dino the 99 Dodge Dinosaur. Roger that Chad. Cheaper to keep her. LOL


Wierd for a $85k car and a $300 trailer to stay in....


----------



## musclecarboy

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1559781 said:


> Wierd for a $85k car and a $300 trailer to stay in....


Try $385k car LOL


----------



## potskie

MIDTOWNPC;1559569 said:


> should have kept atleast one v plow, the wideout was laying down alot this am while out on a little country trail run.


Shoulda gone fisher 

Mine just makes a god aweful bang once in awhile


----------



## snowplowchick

potskie;1559786 said:


> Shoulda gone fisher
> 
> Mine just makes a god aweful bang once in awhile


Mine too. Wow. It even happens sometimes when my eyes are open.


----------



## Hysert

musclecarboy;1559783 said:


> Try $385k car LOL


Kinda funny seeing a RR phantom outside behind a trailer near a feild in the snow Seen a new ZR1 on the hwy during last weekends storm?? guess money isnt the issue...


----------



## Hysert

E Maintenance;1559717 said:


> I haven't gone to Montreal for F1 since maybe 2005 or 2006... best experience..Montreal is amazing anyways but F1 weekend is the best ever..


Montreal is awesome and the ladys are top notch... oh right im married.... were thinking about going to the new race in new york next year... you know the americans will put on a great show.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1559263 said:


> Your name is on it.....you have to report to your inurance....your premium goes up if you are even able to maintain insurance!
> At that point there isn't even any proof if you screwed up!


You'd think you would be considered innocent until your proven guilty but that only works for murderers. Even if the claim goes away your insurance doesn't go back down is the sad part.


----------



## JD Dave

Hysert;1559855 said:


> Kinda funny seeing a RR phantom outside behind a trailer near a feild in the snow Seen a new ZR1 on the hwy during last weekends storm?? guess money isnt the issue...


I saw a brand new Bentley last week at breakfast all covered in salt. The guys watch was worth more then every other car in the lot. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

I had a cutomer who lost their mercedes convertible off their driveway down an embankment up within 4" of a bunch of trees, they wanted me to pull it out with my truck but I just called a tow truck and we put it in their garage. She should've put it there 2 months ago judging from the tires it had on it. 

Looks like today is going to be beautiful.


----------



## GMC Driver

Really surprises me what people will drive in the snow. In one of the surveys we do, there's an M6 on 40 series summer tires, M3. 1M, R8, and a Z06 that get driven daily. You'd think it be worth it to them to pick up a $2500 winter beater.

They must be leased...

The whole week looks calm. Congress is gonna be busy.


----------



## cet

Back when I was plowing houses I did this one estate subdivision. All house over a mil and this one customer drove a RR. $140 cheque and it bounced, can you say embarrassing.


----------



## chachi1984

hey, found a western wideout about 3 yrs old in fairly new condition, could maybe get for 3500. currently have a 8ft straight and plow bigger lots, I never have a problem with my plow but could use something that would cut time down. if I can get it for 3500 seems like a good deal to me


----------



## mrmagnum

Anyone in the Pickering / Ajax area want a fair size medium size car lot / garage? PM me for details and I'll give you the info.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

today's lesson. Don't trust the fuel gauge that's showing full for a few days.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I was paying $4000 for wideouts before the season started but that was compete with mounts ect. seems like a decent deal but I think you need wires and a controller


----------



## greywynd

Ouch. Hopefully you were either near a cell tower or civilization Dean!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

If you're gonna drive a car that costs as much as a house in the snow, go lambo aventador. The clearance sucks, but you have the traction! 

There is a bently sponsored program where you fly to finland, drive bentleys on frozen lake race courses, go snowmobiling and dogsledding, then stay in a fancy hotel. If any of you are owners, its only 10 000 eu. If not, its still a cool vid. Youtube bentley on ice


----------



## potskie

MIDTOWNPC;1559955 said:


> I was paying $4000 for wideouts before the season started but that was compete with mounts ect. seems like a decent deal but I think you need wires and a controller


Fisher and Western controls and elec are 100% interchangable just diff colours.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

potskie;1560019 said:


> Fisher and Western controls and elec are 100% interchangable just diff colours.


Not straight to v or wideout on a 3 year old plow 
Gotta be new new

Mount is different also


----------



## old.goalie

E Maintenance;1558963 said:


> I can't wait to watch some hockey!


I love hockey and have been dying without it. The cable aholes reduced the number of Marlies games that were broadcasted during the strike, so that combined with the greed of the players union etc I am not going to give them one penny from my extremely hard earned money....for as long as I possibly can...they need to be punished for what they did to us die hard hockey loving fans!!!!


----------



## Ant118

Ive got 2 M3's and they go into the garage in October and out in May lol. One I race in the CASC but the other is my weekend toy. I have friends that drive their 458's in the winter??? Even my neighbor has a Lambo Gallardo with only winters on it. Some people have way too much money lol.


----------



## chachi1984

MIDTOWNPC;1559955 said:


> I was paying $4000 for wideouts before the season started but that was compete with mounts ect. seems like a decent deal but I think you need wires and a controller


has everything wiring ,truck mount, and contoller


----------



## Elite_Maint

old.goalie;1560129 said:


> I love hockey and have been dying without it. The cable aholes reduced the number of Marlies games that were broadcasted during the strike, so that combined with the greed of the players union etc I am not going to give them one penny from my extremely hard earned money....for as long as I possibly can...they need to be punished for what they did to us die hard hockey loving fans!!!!


I won't go to the ACC to watch a game but I will be supporting the local sports bars and go there and watch the games...not watching hockey or boycotting them by not watching etc only makes us suffer lol and I've suffered long enough without hockey..


----------



## BC Handyman

well its snowing pretty hard here right now, queston is how long will it do this for. So far there is almost 1cm. Suppost to get 5-10cm tomorrow. Wasn't suppost to get much today, but I guess I'll see. I'll have to call the guys & head out soon if this keeps up.


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

Ant118;1560186 said:


> Ive got 2 M3's and they go into the garage in October and out in May lol. One I race in the CASC but the other is my weekend toy. I have friends that drive their 458's in the winter??? Even my neighbor has a Lambo Gallardo with only winters on it. Some people have way too much money lol.


Nice neighbourhood!

Can't blame the 458's, I wouldn't want to go from having that much luxury to a traditional winter beater (toyota tercel etc). Although they could consider a caddy or Linc to be a winter beater!


----------



## CGM Inc.

snowplowchick;1559795 said:


> Mine too. Wow. It even happens sometimes when my eyes are open.


Clients know you are out plowing at least  pretty violent if you are not used to it!


----------



## Ant118

rugbyinthesnow;1560295 said:


> Nice neighbourhood!
> 
> Can't blame the 458's, I wouldn't want to go from having that much luxury to a traditional winter beater (toyota tercel etc). Although they could consider a caddy or Linc to be a winter beater!


Im a car enthusiast so I just couldnt do it. Ive been detailing these guys cars for years too. Pain in the a** to get them ready for the spring/summer. 2 bars of clay for each car sometimes to get the crap off the clear coat. Id buy anything else lol. X5, ML, etc lol.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1559569 said:


> should have kept atleast one v plow, the wideout was laying down alot this am while out on a little country trail run.


I plowed a place like that last year. Take it out of float and it's much better. I don't think a place like that needs to be plowed to the ground anyways. Once it freezes you'll be fine.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Went to look at a truck with my father today. He is looking for a half ton for his personal driver so we went to look at this dodge. Against my religion, but a nice truck. There was also a chevy he liked. The guy with the chevy hadn't responded so we told the dodge dealer he'd take it in the morning if he hadn't heard from chevy yet.

We just recieved the response from the chevy guy. It is the reverse of the paypal scams. They drop the name of a big company (in this case Google) so it must be legit! Not sure who is going to send $25 000 without seeing something, but it must work or people wouldn't repeat these scams. The ad was on autotrader.ca Here's the ad http://www.autotrader.ca/a/Chevrolet/Silverado 1500/TORONTO/Ontario/19_6497675_/?showcpo=ShowCPO

The response is as follows:

Hello again ,
Sorry for the delay.I'm working on a cruise ship and I'm practically unable to discuss with my potential buyers over the phone at this time.The truck is already at google's shipping center from Morin Heights QC and from there it will be shipped to my buyer's address, it will take no more than 3 days. I have registered the truck with Google's Vehicle Protection Program and they work only with das auto shippers, so a local pick-up is not an option.This transaction is covered by google's purchase protection program up to $30,000 and if something goes wrong in this transaction you will be fully refunded. In the invoice you will have the details on how to make a refundable payment and shipping back the truck will be my concern. I strongly assure you it will not be the case for a refund. I have used the Google Vehicle Purchase Protection in the past and all my transaction ended succesfully. You pay to google and they will transfer the funds to me only after you get the truck . Shipping will be door to door, to your home address, somebody must be home when the truck arrive.If all is good with the truck , which I'm sure it will be, they will assist you with the title transfer and release the payment to me.I apologize if it seems like I'm pushing on this deal but I really want to be sure that everything is clarified before any further steps. Please let me know if some of the terms don't fit you or if you have other questions. I'm a serious seller and I prefer to deal with a serious buyer.
If you wish to proceed with the purchase, please provide me your full name and shipping address so I can initiate the deal through google right away.


----------



## cet

These scams do work. A friend of my daughter's, her father bought one in the States through Autotrader. $25k. When it didn't show up he started digging to find out it was a scam. It took a month but somehow he got all his money back. Not sure how and I didn't want to ask.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hey guys, so table booked for this wednesday at Lonestar on Dixon for 1pm. Name - Plowsite - yes, the guy thought I was weird.


----------



## DeVries

Will try to be there, started taking down Christmas decorations and not sure if we can finish by tomorrow.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1560489 said:


> Hey guys, so table booked for this wednesday at Lonestar on Dixon for 1pm. Name - Plowsite - yes, the guy thought I was weird.


He's a quick learner.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1560489 said:


> Hey guys, so table booked for this wednesday at Lonestar on Dixon for 1pm. Name - Plowsite - yes, the guy thought I was weird.


Plowsite and it's a bunch of guys. Just remember your our leader.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1560430 said:


> Went to look at a truck with my father today. He is looking for a half ton for his personal driver so we went to look at this dodge. Against my religion, but a nice truck. There was also a chevy he liked. The guy with the chevy hadn't responded so we told the dodge dealer he'd take it in the morning if he hadn't heard from chevy yet. .


Good looking truck!


----------



## G.Landscape

Lookes like we are headed down tomorrow, bosses schedule doesn't fit Wednesday. You guys have fun.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Thanks Jon.....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

CGM Inc.;1560566 said:


> Good looking truck!


Seeing as it was that or the chev and the chev was a scam, he'll likely buy it in the morning. Looks like we'll have to dissolve our partnership now! Lol no all jokes aside, it is a nice truck.


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1560761 said:


> Seeing as it was that or the chev and the chev was a scam, he'll likely buy it in the morning. Looks like we'll have to dissolve our partnership now! Lol no all jokes aside, it is a nice truck.


I'm sure not many people will think that truck belongs to a middle aged man. Looks good thou. I'd get a tracking system put on her, will definitely attract the wrong crowd.


----------



## greywynd

What plow's going on that Dodge?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hasn't made up his mind about it yet but either way, its not an "RG" purchase, just an "R" lol You know his thoughts on snowplowing. I don't think it will get one!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just picked some parts up out of a truck we have parked onsite. There is a guy at the lot next door. Tom and I saw him F150 plowing in 2wd. He was having trouble with that so he dropped salt for traction. Today he is cleaning 6" of snow from the sidewalk. We did that on Friday..... Lol now his parking lot is all clean and dry so he is carrying the snow one shovel at a time to the piles!!

I stopped to introduce myself and just say Hi. Really nice kid, just learning the hard way I guess.


----------



## mrmagnum

mrmagnum;1559946 said:


> Anyone in the Pickering / Ajax area want a fair size medium size car lot / garage? PM me for details and I'll give you the info.


Sorry my post should have said " Anyone in Pickering / Ajax want a medium to fair size lot to plow? PM me for details" The person is looking for someone to do his lot as he has nobody right now servicing his lot.


----------



## Elite_Maint

So how many are going to Lonestar? I'll be there with 1 of my guys it'll be nice meeting a lot of you.


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1560761 said:


> Seeing as it was that or the chev and the chev was a scam, he'll likely buy it in the morning. Looks like we'll have to dissolve our partnership now! Lol no all jokes aside, it is a nice truck.


A Snow Way will fix that problem for you! :laughing:


----------



## G.Landscape

Forget lonestar, go to the renovated restaurant in the convention center, its $12 for a sandwhich but I think they hired the girls from Stonelink....


----------



## adamhumberview

What time is everyone going to the actual show? Before or after lunch?


----------



## Elite_Maint

adamhumberview;1561435 said:


> What time is everyone going to the actual show? Before or after lunch?


I'll be going to the show after...


----------



## JD Dave

G.Landscape;1561422 said:


> Forget lonestar, go to the renovated restaurant in the convention center, its $12 for a sandwhich but I think they hired the girls from Stonelink....


Well that sounds cheaper then Lonestars. Most of us would rather talk shop and make fun of Chad and Jon then look at half naked girls. Well CET would rather see the girls but he's worried about his pace maker.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1561443 said:


> ..... Well CET would rather see the girls but he's worried about his pace maker.


Doesn't he just give her a credit card and send her shopping....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1561470 said:


> Doesn't he just give her a credit card and send her shopping....


That's only when he isn't wearing his bifocals. He actually thinks he is giving her his business card for them to call him.

I'll be attending the snow plowers lunch and bringing another


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Jon you so should have said the millionaires snow plowing club. 
There service would have been incredible. They probably would have valet waiting for those fancy gms without plow mounts but then I wouldn't get in with my dodge.


----------



## Mr.Markus

They only thought Jon was weird cause I told them he was leaving the tip last year and he stiffed them. Hope they don't spit in our food.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Didn't we go to Tucker's marketplace last time ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

You're right.I might be thinking the farm show..


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I figured you'd always remember that lunch markus!


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1561536 said:


> I figured you'd always remember that lunch markus!


You'd think....LOL.


----------



## goel

Nice lazy day today. Planned on a couple oil changes and some small stuff. 

Nice weather and its going to warm up and rain shortly also. 

Call came in at 10. Emergency snow removal needed. How soon can you be on site?

Lol. Not an emergency, just bureaucracy catching up. 

The manager advised me on Friday that the drifting off the building was becoming a problem, which is obvious. The problem is the doors are always in use. 

But, until the trucking companies complain and advise they will stop service this international company will not do anything. 

Then it becomes a safety issue and all heck breaks loose. Off goes the backhoe and a salt truck for the day. They even shut down the entire yard for an extra hour during shift change. Most 24/6 distribution companies won't consider shutting down the yard. 

Of course, this could have happened on Sunday when they are closed but that's just not the way. 

Just seems to be the time of year. The backhoe and salt truck were out for 7 hours last night at another customers also. 

Today in the sunshine was much more enjoyable.


----------



## schrader

Enjoy the show boys, I took two of my guys down yesterday, was not sure about the weather today. Good show, some new stuff, noticed Voth was not there this year and JD had a real small display this year. Still worth the trip and always nice to get out of dodge for a day.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

*Long-term forecast*

Anyone hear any rumours of a big snowstorm in the middle of next week? Yes, we all know the accuracy of long-term forecasts but were just wondering.


----------



## G.Landscape

Landcare - Mont;1561898 said:


> Anyone hear any rumours of a big snowstorm in the middle of next week? Yes, we all know the accuracy of long-term forecasts but were just wondering.


TWN is calling for 5-10cm middle of next week, but temps are still looking pretty warm so it might not happen, maybe rain again.


----------



## G.Landscape

schrader;1561858 said:


> Enjoy the show boys, I took two of my guys down yesterday, was not sure about the weather today. Good show, some new stuff, noticed Voth was not there this year and JD had a real small display this year. Still worth the trip and always nice to get out of dodge for a day.


Voth has their bodies on the Mits trucks and some info available. Don't miss the Free fluid film samples....and Kage really went all out this year, huge booth compared to before


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Voth was there, same spot. Every year.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Good to see everyone btw - had fun learning why Dave is Dave. - hahahahaha


----------



## schrader

Huh must have missed him some how


----------



## adamhumberview

Pristine PM ltd;1562181 said:


> Good to see everyone btw - had fun learning why Dave is Dave. - hahahahaha


I missed that part of the lunch... couldn't hear from my end of the table


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1562181 said:


> Good to see everyone btw - had fun learning why Dave is Dave. - hahahahaha


LOL He was a little sour we went straight home after lunch.


----------



## JD Dave

adamhumberview;1562198 said:


> I missed that part of the lunch... couldn't hear from my end of the table


I didn't even know you were there.


----------



## Triple L

Great time hanging out with you guys 

We went back after lunch and seen the rest of the show, so rest assured, I will not be there tmr...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1562269 said:


> Great time hanging out with you guys
> 
> We went back after lunch and seen the rest of the show, so rest assured, I will not be there tmr...


Yeah good times. Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1562223 said:


> LOL He was a little sour we went straight home after lunch.


Just tell him at least he still has his watch....


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1561996 said:


> Voth has their bodies on the Mits trucks and some info available. Don't miss the Free fluid film samples....and Kage really went all out this year, huge booth compared to before


Yup Voth was definitely there I was chatting with Frank himself. They had a small display.

Good show, I enjoyed it. I really want a Stihl hat tho. Oh well I'll just demand one when I buy some equip lol

Anyone else climb in one of the longhorns? Very nice interiors like very nice.


----------



## greywynd

Wish I could have made it, but a funeral I'm supposed to be attending tomorrow, means that I needed one day to get some stuff done around home. I finally got the driveway plowed for the first time this year!!

Unfortunately it seems like I had a piece of grit from the grinder get in behind the damn glasses, so I'm headed to the hospital to get it removed. No sense waiting, had one a few years back, the longer one waits, then it starts to rust, and makes things worse.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1562279 said:


> Just tell him at least he still has his watch....


There's always a bright side. LOL


greywynd;1562366 said:


> Wish I could have made it, but a funeral I'm supposed to be attending tomorrow, means that I needed one day to get some stuff done around home. I finally got the driveway plowed for the first time this year!!
> 
> Unfortunately it seems like I had a piece of grit from the grinder get in behind the damn glasses, so I'm headed to the hospital to get it removed. No sense waiting, had one a few years back, the longer one waits, then it starts to rust, and makes things worse.


Sucks to get something in your eye. Have fun driving home.


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;1562223 said:


> LOL He was a little sour we went straight home after lunch.


Poor Harvey...



Triple L;1562269 said:


> I will not be there tmr...


Sure...



Mr.Markus;1562279 said:


> Just tell him at least he still has his watch....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

got into the show with the ppm access pass. Was a perfect cause my friend bought lunch and I was to buy the tickets. Ha the computer guy wins again

Jd sr made me laugh pretty hard. He says one of the yards called about snow and asked if he was comming... He says not yet I'm not even breathing heavy and my heart rate isn't even up. I almost had beer come out my nose. 

Hope you don't get too many emails Jon. We told a few dealers we at ppm were interested in about 12 of each. Kidding


----------



## Mr.Markus

greywynd;1562366 said:


> Wish I could have made it, but a funeral I'm supposed to be attending tomorrow, means that I needed one day to get some stuff done around home. I finally got the driveway plowed for the first time this year!!
> 
> Unfortunately it seems like I had a piece of grit from the grinder get in behind the damn glasses, so I'm headed to the hospital to get it removed. No sense waiting, had one a few years back, the longer one waits, then it starts to rust, and makes things worse.


I've used a magnet to get metal out of my eye, it works well. If you scratched anything you'll need to cover it for a day or 2. Good luck. It sucks.

I had fun today.My wife loved my nametag joke ...

I told her to look forward to the junkmail, and phone calls.... haha


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1562269 said:


> Great time hanging out with you guys
> 
> We went back after lunch and seen the rest of the show, so rest assured, I will not be there tmr...


Forgot to mention I ended up parked right beside you... Caught the logo on the window as I was getting out. But man that ebling takes up alot of parking real estate you ever get people going to wheel into the spot behind you and tagging it?


----------



## Triple L

potskie;1562543 said:


> Forgot to mention I ended up parked right beside you... Caught the logo on the window as I was getting out. But man that ebling takes up alot of parking real estate you ever get people going to wheel into the spot behind you and tagging it?


It sticks out 3'... Same thing as driving a crewcab longbox... Leave it on for just that reason and it seems its always getting used cleaning up drifting off roofs ect. Sure is easy on the truck compared to carrying around the front blade and occasionally it works well for blasting thru snowbanks making our own parking spots at the rangers game LOL


----------



## Elite_Maint

Was nice putting a face to the usernames... it was fun!..I'll be down for another PSmeet...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Bikers are out! LOL!


----------



## Elite_Maint

CGM Inc.;1562895 said:


> Bikers are out! LOL!


Lmao! They see 1 nice day and to them its spring lol


----------



## schrader

If you like snow should go to St Johns, they are going to get 70cm with 100k winds. That would separate the men from the boys.


----------



## cet

I saw on the news there are people golfing in Southern Ontario. I need to find that place for Saturday.


----------



## adamhumberview

JD Dave;1562224 said:


> I didn't even know you were there.


i was at the other end infront of grant.. no biggie


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

It's ok to say you were grants date.


----------



## greywynd

Grant's cruising the dating scene again? :O


----------



## R.G.PEEL

You'd know if I was because there'd be no queens left for you!


----------



## Grassman09

Productive day today. Fluid Filmed everything and mounted up the BX12. Need another 5 gallon pail soon.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

extra sloppy


----------



## orenlasko

*The first one of 2013?*



MIDTOWNPC;1563262 said:


> extra sloppy


That's what she said....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Nice Box!!


----------



## orenlasko

*Good one grant.*



R.G.PEEL;1563271 said:


> Nice Box!!


That's what he said...


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1563271 said:


> Nice Box!!


Was that your pickup line from perverts row the night you met your wife. LOL


----------



## adamhumberview

JD Dave;1563291 said:


> Was that your pickup line from perverts row the night you met your wife. LOL


in french.... its kinkier


----------



## DeVries

Nice hoe Dave, how does it push that box?


----------



## Grassman09

Not sure Allard just picked it up from my friends farm 2 weeks ago. It's 120 hp can't see it being a problem.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Rain is drawing the frost from the gravel out here at +1. Pavement is staying wet. Makes getting to the rural properties a little challenging.


----------



## greywynd

Figures. Finally get the driveway plowed, and the couple little parts I left are great, the rest is a skating rink.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

seems like a good deal. Not for me though
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...ks-1-has-multi-hook-system-W0QQAdIdZ446759052


----------



## Grassman09

Why not for you Dean? I think I've seen those for sale before. Maybe last year.


----------



## LuckyPlower

Show was good. I was checking out the tractors at the Stewart's booth. Trying to figure out why Orange is so much cheaper then Red, Blue, Green. One guy there was saying it's because Orange weighs less. I'm new to the tractor side. Next season i'd like to dive in. 

Grassman, that is some serious coverage. I got a couple free cans from the Krown guys at the show. I didn't see any FF guys there. I still want to get into the FF, just haven't sourced out bulk yet. Anyone got a spot they recommend?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

you can buy FluidFilm from Napa but its expensive. Ive seen it go onsale at TSC here and there but only in the spray cans.

There is lots of talk in the FluidFilm forum about the price difference between USA and Canada


Truck isnt for me because I would prefer and automatic. If that F650 with the hook lift was auto I would buy it. It would be great for garbage at the plaza also.


----------



## Hysert

nearly 12 degrees i'd go golfing if they were open lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hysert;1564431 said:


> nearly 12 degrees i'd go golfing if they were open lol


I would go plowing if there was snow.


----------



## greywynd

Still a few inches in the field here Dean, come on up! I can go grab some beer.....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

greywynd;1564464 said:


> Still a few inches in the field here Dean, come on up! I can go grab some beer.....


Translation: "Wife's been gone for a few weeks Dean, and you've got a purdy mouth!"


----------



## greywynd

R.G.PEEL;1564476 said:


> Translation: "Wife's been gone for a few weeks Dean, and you've got a purdy mouth!"


Nope, not that far yet! Still celebrating my new freedom!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I know a few of you guys have ordered led lights from ddm tuning or maybe other places.
Would you guys care to share what you bought? (markus? cgm? grassman? ) Im working a little gig thru one of my pc suppliers and I might bring some lights in from china and I was wondering which models/specs you guys liked. 

are you running them with diffusers or just standard. 

I havent heard back on the led mini bars yet or the hid worklamps with built in ballast.


----------



## Mr.Markus

That's funny I was thinking of ordering some more for the salter, and loader. I bought these, they were the right price, and plenty of light for what I need. They also don't stand out too bad that people with sticky fingers want to make off with them.http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/LED-Work-Lamp

Edit: Sorry the 125mm round flood

Mine are spliced right into my reverse light wire, nothing else...didn't even remove the old lights. The amperage draw is so low you don't need too.


----------



## greywynd

Huh. At $30 each I won't feel too bad about smashing 1 a year on the excavator either! Interesting that the electronics will work with 24v systems.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1564525 said:


> That's funny I was thinking of ordering some more for the salter, and loader. I bought these, they were the right price, and plenty of light for what I need. They also don't stand out too bad that people with sticky fingers want to make off with them.http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/LED-Work-Lamp
> 
> Edit: Sorry the 125mm round flood


ddm sells those for $44.95 my list shows the same specs from what I can see and it says the cost is $24US$ I dont know the limits or minimums yet but thats just the comparisons.

what did they charge you to ship?


----------



## Mr.Markus

If I remember right it was $110 for 2 lights to the door, and they came directly from china.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1564539 said:


> If I remember right it was $110 for 2 lights to the door, and they came directly from china.


I will know more by tuesday and will probably order similar to what you posted but square if I can get a lower volume deal. I will post up once we talk on monday however I wanted to order soon as Chinese Newyear is comming soon and most take long rest holiday then in China.

the numbers ddm uses are very very similar to the models Im looking at. I think they come from the same place.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I've seen similar at CT listed for $84.95.


----------



## Alpha Property

I would be interested in a couple pairs if your able to get them cheap enough


----------



## Alpha Property

any 7.3L ford "experts" in here? My dump has taken to smoking a light gray colour quite heavily. No coolant loss, no power loss, consistant fuel millage. When you pop the oil fill cap it smokes a bit out if it, PCV valve is pritty full of oil but the intake is dry, turbo seals appere to leak a little but not enough to cause the volume of smoke, and its gray not blue like oil should be. The smoke looks and smells like fuel, not oil or coolant. The fuel filter canister is clean, it had new filters in the fall when it passed an e test and nothing was wrong then.


----------



## potskie

Stuck injector? 

Is it only when cold or when hot too?


----------



## Alpha Property

Hot or cold, doesn't matter much
I was told if it was an injector there would be a power loss and rough idle


----------



## greywynd

Is the antifreeze still clean looking? I believe there is an oil cooler on those similar to the earlier 7.3 IDI's, could be a small leak letting antifreeze into the oil....

On second thought, that still shouldn't get into the cylinders to cause a smoke at the tailpipe. Hmmm....need to think on this one. lol


----------



## potskie

It's too much fuel or not enough air, Is the air box/filter and intake clean? How about about fuel pressure? 

Tough to start? or just fires right up?


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1564518 said:


> I know a few of you guys have ordered led lights from ddm tuning or maybe other places.
> Would you guys care to share what you bought? (markus? cgm? grassman? ) Im working a little gig thru one of my pc suppliers and I might bring some lights in from china and I was wondering which models/specs you guys liked.
> 
> are you running them with diffusers or just standard.
> 
> I havent heard back on the led mini bars yet or the hid worklamps with built in ballast.


I only have the duallys from ridgid on my two pickups. They are blinding. I'd be up for a pair of your china lights Dean. The big princess auto par 36 Halogens on it now are same price and don't last too long.


----------



## Hysert

if this rain was snow... we'd be plowen for a few days


----------



## greywynd

So much for salt residue!!


----------



## Grassman09

Hysert;1565115 said:


> if this rain was snow... we'd be plowen for a few days


I woke up at 6am and thought the same thing. I'd have to bring my skid steer to do the residential homes.


----------



## cet

greywynd;1565178 said:


> So much for salt residue!!


I can see a salt run tonight just to keep everyone happy/safe.


----------



## Hysert

cet;1565224 said:


> I can see a salt run tonight just to keep everyone happy/safe.


Well there saying -1 feeling like -8 overnight... guess we'll see


----------



## Grassman09

Hysert;1565234 said:


> Well there saying -1 feeling like -8 overnight... guess we'll see


Not til 5 am thou. I better fix my vibrator. Looks like it will be needed tonight / early am.


----------



## G.Landscape

Just fyi the "feels like -8" has nothing to do with what the weather does. It's only purpose is to tell you how much to bundle up when you go out.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Alpha Property;1564668 said:


> I would be interested in a couple pairs if your able to get them cheap enough


Same here! keep us posted.


----------



## orenlasko

*Count me in.*



Elite_Maint;1565262 said:


> Same here! keep us posted.


I'll take a pair.


----------



## grandview

60 today,snow showers and 30's tomorrow.


----------



## Hysert

Grassman09;1565242 said:


> Not til 5 am thou. I better fix my vibrator. Looks like it will be needed tonight / early am.


Yes I know... actually iy means windchill


----------



## Elite_Maint

Moderator removed my AMSOIL OIL link from my sig but if anyone is interested PM me for prices...

I have great reviews from the tranny fluid I just did one truck now and gonna do the other one this week.


----------



## chachi1984

could be a busy weekend, TWN calling for 1-3 fri and 5-10 saturday night


----------



## Triple L

Elite_Maint;1565433 said:


> Moderator removed my AMSOIL OIL link from my sig but if anyone is interested PM me for prices...
> 
> I have great reviews from the tranny fluid I just did one truck now and gonna do the other one this week.


What do you mean by a great review from changing the trans oil??? Did it all the suddon shift better?


----------



## G.Landscape

chachi1984;1565473 said:


> could be a busy weekend, TWN calling for 1-3 fri and 5-10 saturday night


Perfect, just in my time for me to head up north for our annual fishing trip with the guys. Sucks to be the guy left covering my shift, haha.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*more info...*



Triple L;1565489 said:


> What do you mean by a great review from changing the trans oil??? Did it all the suddon shift better?


Looking at doing all my trucks as well, few are getting due....tell us more....

Think I saw you today at turning onto Courtland,,, truck looked good....


----------



## Grassman09

G.Landscape;1565503 said:


> Perfect, just in my time for me to head up north for our annual fishing trip with the guys. Sucks to be the guy left covering my shift, haha.


Bring your boat or hovercraft. Unless you have a death wish. Ice wasn't thick to begin with +11 dont help much.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Midtown and others might like these. I hate the idea of other lights on the back of the truck for it seems the less extra wiring the better.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=135222

As for the 7.3l I'm thinking its a injector running open or dribbling. If the tailpipe smells like raw diesel then it is definitly on the fuel side of the spectrum.

Weather will be wet following a quick cooling down. Tonights lows in these parts about -5 so any slop which falls will turn into rock by the am.


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1565557 said:


> Looking at doing all my trucks as well, few are getting due....tell us more....
> 
> Think I saw you today at turning onto Courtland,,, truck looked good....


Thanks! That was probably my dad... I got trans oil and filters for 2 of my trucks sitting in the shop haha, in the allisons I don't think I'll run anything but transynd but idk about the 550


----------



## Grassman09

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1565584 said:


> Midtown and others might like these. I hate the idea of other lights on the back of the truck for it seems the less extra wiring the better.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=135222.


I did that and yes they are bright, but not crazy bright so still need extra light. Windows are tinted with a light tint, that don't help either. Princess auto had some remote control boxes on sale not long ago.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Triple L;1565489 said:


> What do you mean by a great review from changing the trans oil??? Did it all the suddon shift better?


I had 1 guy with a Denali 1 guy with a Jeep and I used it on one of my truck now (99 Gmc 6.5 diesel) and truck shifts smoother and that's the same thing the other 2 guys say.
Also, I have a tranny shop as a client and he said the same thing when he used it on clients vehicles.


----------



## potskie

Going to need Ball joints come spring ( already need my uppers) and I was look around and found these.
http://www.dynatrac.com/products/freespin-ford/dynatrac-ball-joints.html

Any of you ever heard of or used these? Know anyone who did?

The big question is are they worth the $600?


----------



## greywynd

Most better ball joints are lifetime guaranteed now as far as parts go, and those would still need to come out to be rebuilt by the look of it, so same labour either way. Then you need to source the rebuild parts specifically to those to rebuild them. 

I picked up all the parts, 4 ball joints, tie rod ends, and the new steering arms with the joints built in for my '01 this fall, good quality (most or all guaranteed for life) for about $600 I think it was. And I'm thinking that was with tax. Of course it helps I have a ball joint press here and do the labour myself, hence me getting the parts.


----------



## Triple L

Some ice pellets coming down here...


----------



## G.Landscape

Sweet, guess it time for bed, see if I can get a few hours sleep anyway


----------



## cet

Triple L;1565981 said:


> Some ice pellets coming down here...


We had some too but they sure didn't last long, back to rain and hard.


----------



## CGM Inc.

first Guy is salting schools now.


----------



## potskie

I went for a drive, all I found was dry pavement and concrete.Thumbs Up


----------



## SHAWZER

Salt Valu-mart up here.


----------



## GMC Driver

Triple L;1565489 said:


> What do you mean by a great review from changing the trans oil??? Did it all the suddon shift better?





Elite_Maint;1565899 said:


> I had 1 guy with a Denali 1 guy with a Jeep and I used it on one of my truck now (99 Gmc 6.5 diesel) and truck shifts smoother and that's the same thing the other 2 guys say.
> Also, I have a tranny shop as a client and he said the same thing when he used it on clients vehicles.


I would concur - I've been running it in mine now for about 100K. It shifts better, and runs cooler - not just drinking the Kool-aid either. I was very skeptical at first, but am quite happy with it now. I don't run it in everything, just wanted to prolong the life of the one in mine.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

New spring day for the rear of the chev. Half a million kms later, she deserves some TLC. A couple extra leaves so I won't feel quite as short parked next to my old man.


----------



## orenlasko

potskie;1565965 said:


> Going to need Ball joints come spring ( already need my uppers) and I was look around and found these.
> http://www.dynatrac.com/products/freespin-ford/dynatrac-ball-joints.html
> 
> Any of you ever heard of or used these? Know anyone who did?
> 
> The big question is are they worth the $600?


I've heard the Carli ones are the best. Lifetime warranty last pair you'll ever use. They also have grease nipples for both top and bottom.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1566154 said:


> New spring day for the rear of the chev. Half a million kms later, she deserves some TLC. A couple extra leaves so I won't feel quite as short parked next to my old man.


I have a brand new set sitting here I would have sold you cheap.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I guess you have almost a whole chevy if you add up all the stuff that came out for the mod stuff eh? Got a transmission?


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1566258 said:


> I guess you have almost a whole chevy if you add up all the stuff that came out for the mod stuff eh? Got a transmission?


Sold the tranny already. It was a 6 sp so no use to you.


----------



## Grassman09

*Filter Wrench*

Looking for this style wrench or whatever you would call it. Need to change the hydro filter on the backhoe and there is no room for a band style. Went to a few places in town no one seams to having anything that will fit what looks to be a 6" round filter. Still need to try Napa or Possibly Traction. Any other places to try? Too big for Cdn tire.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SHAWZER

I have good luck with x-large channel lock pliers .


----------



## greywynd

I was reading that and thinking my big channel-locks were a great investment. Next is usually a hammer and screwdriver!


----------



## goel

greywynd;1566327 said:


> I was reading that and thinking my big channel-locks were a great investment. Next is usually a hammer and screwdriver!


That's exactly what I would be using too.


----------



## Grassman09

Yea I don't want to resort to that in case neither of those work. God only knows the last time it was changed. Farmer friend who I rent it off lends it to his neighbors farm and they are diesel mechanics apparently. Every grease point bone dry. Hydro lines rubbed in plenty of spots. Filthy interior cab.


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd;1566327 said:


> I was reading that and thinking my big channel-locks were a great investment. Next is usually a hammer and screwdriver!


x2. Try a really big pair of channel locks with good teeth and it will come off. Never had one I couldn't eventually get with very large punch if that fails.


----------



## Triple L

Oil filter vice grips work awesome


----------



## DeVries

At Congress last week we were looking at these http://coreoutdoorpower.com/

They had a better trimmer head and line than the Sthil did and seemed more robust than the Sthil. 
Has anyone had any experiance with these or any other units that are gasless?


----------



## G.Landscape

DeVries;1566654 said:


> At Congress last week we were looking at these http://coreoutdoorpower.com/
> 
> They had a better trimmer head and line than the Sthil did and seemed more robust than the Sthil.
> Has anyone had any experiance with these or any other units that are gasless?


Didn't even slow down I as went past them. Is it even safe to operate these in the rain?


----------



## DeVries

G.Landscape;1566665 said:


> Didn't even slow down I as went past them. Is it even safe to operate these in the rain?


It's probably no differant than using a cordless drill or saw in the rain. One thing I did notice is the head spins opposite than a gas powered unit similar to the cordless circular saws do.


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice sunny day , may have to go for a drive , looking for used hla snow wing 10-16. Got any for sale JD Dave ?


----------



## Triple L

SHAWZER;1567019 said:


> Nice sunny day , may have to go for a drive , looking for used hla snow wing 10-16. Got any for sale JD Dave ?


What is your budget? I may...


----------



## cet

SHAWZER;1567019 said:


> Nice sunny day , may have to go for a drive , looking for used hla snow wing 10-16. Got any for sale JD Dave ?


It's amazing how much better you feel when the sun is out.


----------



## G.Landscape

DeVries;1566957 said:


> It's probably no differant than using a cordless drill or saw in the rain. One thing I did notice is the head spins opposite than a gas powered unit similar to the cordless circular saws do.


Call me paranoid but I wouldn't be out in the rain operating an electric drill or saw either. Honda trimmers spin the opposite way as well, just something that you have to get used to.


----------



## SHAWZER

You have hla or machinability ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Everyone seems to be sick. Few of my guys are I'll an I'm covering the store today. Multivitamins and eatting well hopefully keeps me standing. Just lemon lysoled the whole store Astalavista germs


----------



## Triple L

SHAWZER;1567032 said:


> You have hla or machinability ?


hla 10-16 skidsteer mount loader hydrulics


----------



## SHAWZER

Triple L;1567051 said:


> hla 10-16 skidsteer mount loader hydrulics


Looking for 4200 or 5200 series . Going on a 3 yd. Komatsu 250 loader .


----------



## LuckyPlower

Gentleman, Had a Toronto/East GTA question for driving tractors with blades on the roads. Is there a certain size limit (width) of blade allowed to drive down the road? I'm learning about tractors, don't own one, but i've been acting like i'm buying one tomorrow for a few days now. Driving my wife nuts. but my 7 month old is loving it. She just sits there and smiles at me as I tell her all about what i'm learning.

Anyways, just wondering what the norm is for transport. Thanks.


----------



## Alpha Property

I dont think I would want to go larger than 10ft if practical.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Check mto*



LuckyPlower;1567105 said:


> Gentleman, Had a Toronto/East GTA question for driving tractors with blades on the roads. Is there a certain size limit (width) of blade allowed to drive down the road? I'm learning about tractors, don't own one, but i've been acting like i'm buying one tomorrow for a few days now. Driving my wife nuts. but my 7 month old is loving it. She just sits there and smiles at me as I tell her all about what i'm learning.
> 
> Anyways, just wondering what the norm is for transport. Thanks.


Best check with your local MTO, last time I checked with mine I believe anything over 9 feet wide can't travel any provincial hwy without a wideload permit etc.... and they are not cheap...


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Skid*



Triple L;1567051 said:


> hla 10-16 skidsteer mount loader hydrulics


Kinda big for a skidsteer don't ya think?.... lol....

Hows the new Boss Box blade doing ?


----------



## greywynd

LuckyPlower;1567105 said:


> Gentleman, Had a Toronto/East GTA question for driving tractors with blades on the roads. Is there a certain size limit (width) of blade allowed to drive down the road? I'm learning about tractors, don't own one, but i've been acting like i'm buying one tomorrow for a few days now. Driving my wife nuts. but my 7 month old is loving it. She just sits there and smiles at me as I tell her all about what i'm learning.
> 
> Anyways, just wondering what the norm is for transport. Thanks.


Depends where you're travelling, how often, and how comfortable you are.

Used to road a loader with a 22' Daniels blade, but come 8am or so, the wings got folded in so it was down to 16', and tilted/angled was likely about 10' on the road.

I also used to run a 644 JD loader, and would drive up and down Markham Road with a 16' box. Just didn't happen during rush hour. Had a cop watch me drive over the median curb to get into a gas station one night, and drove on by, so guess he wasn't concerned.

Hard to have a tractor for example with a 9' wide blade, when the tires might be 10' or more. Same company ran an articulated tractor with a 20' blade. The tractor was 16' or so with all the duals on it.

Stuff that big though only works for big commercial sites. They aren't running around doing residential driveways.


----------



## LuckyPlower

I'm strictly a commercial/industrial guy. So a tractor is on my mind as an obvious progression, provided the shoe fits for next year. Checking with the MTO and knowing exactly whats allowed makes sense to me. I'm thinking it may end up being on site for the season anyway.

I have seen some wild stuff flying down markham rd.and the rest of the city over the years maybe it was you! especially at the start and end of the season.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Mto*



LuckyPlower;1567105 said:


> Gentleman, Had a Toronto/East GTA question for driving tractors with blades on the roads. Is there a certain size limit (width) of blade allowed to drive down the road? I'm learning about tractors, don't own one, but i've been acting like i'm buying one tomorrow for a few days now. Driving my wife nuts. but my 7 month old is loving it. She just sits there and smiles at me as I tell her all about what i'm learning.
> 
> Anyways, just wondering what the norm is for transport. Thanks.


Found a link which maybe helpful, http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/trucks/oversize/guide.shtml#weight

I looked at buying a property 1 mile outside of Stratford on a Provincial HWY for my business and called the MTO to find out about requirements on driving my tractors with plows equipped on that 1 mile piece of HWY, was told 2.8 metres was the max without a permit
for each unit. Can't remember the price for each annual permit but it was crazy as well as the fine if caught.
Hated to loose that property but decided against it because of stupid issues and permits...

Our city streets have no rules on width, see guys running around with 14-16' pushers all the time.... not my cup of tea.... thus I own Horst Swingwings, best of both worlds...


----------



## JD Dave

SHAWZER;1567019 said:


> Nice sunny day , may have to go for a drive , looking for used hla snow wing 10-16. Got any for sale JD Dave ?


No and I wouldn't buy anything that small. Thumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave

If your roading a lot a 10-16 is all you really need and the Police and Mto won't bother you around the GTA as there are tractors everywhere during a snow storm.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Duramax Filter Housing*

Little update on my 2003 Duramax fuel filter housing leak, read on if you own one as this may save you loads of money some day.

Had a de-fueling issue and traced down to a O ring inside the fuel filter housing, garage called GM for a rebuild seal kit, no go, they only sell NEW OEM replacements for 1300.00 plus.
Did my own goggle search and located rebuild kits for 54.00 each in MI, USA, ordered 2 kits since it is bound to happen to one of my other trucks sooner then later so it would be good insurance. ... 
Mark @ Nest-tech installed the kit and she is good to go. 
Figured I saved over a 1000.00 easy going with rebuilding...

To make matters worse for GM, the NEW OEM housing is only 700.00 in the US ...WTF ... we pay close to double for the same part.... GM Canada... sometimes you just really suck!

Many thanks JD Dave for your offer on the units you have on the self, your truly a stand-up guy! Thumbs Up Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1567027 said:


> It's amazing how much better you feel when the sun is out.





MIDTOWNPC;1567046 said:


> Everyone seems to be sick. Few of my guys are I'll an I'm covering the store today. Multivitamins and eatting well hopefully keeps me standing. Just lemon lysoled the whole store Astalavista germs


Coming out of day surgery today, so the sun is a welcome site. Feel better than when I went in....everything makes me laugh so I best log off before I get in trouble.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Someone is taping a Christmas movie in Streetsville.....they hauled in snow :laughing:


----------



## SHAWZER

JD Dave;1567276 said:


> No and I wouldn't buy anything that small. Thumbs Up


My loader will be travelling around town , so dont want to go too big.Thumbs Up


----------



## LuckyPlower

Thanks for the link Stratford. Too bad about that property. Sounds like a sweet spot for a Biz location. 

JD, that's what i've been seeing. 10-16 seems like the popular size for HLA stuff.


----------



## Grassman09

SHAWZER;1567055 said:


> Looking for 4200 or 5200 series . Going on a 3 yd. Komatsu 250 loader .


I remember seeing a few on Kijiji not long ago. Think there was one out London way. Ask Dean aka Midtown he knows where all the deals are.


----------



## greywynd

LuckyPlower;1567264 said:


> I'm strictly a commercial/industrial guy. So a tractor is on my mind as an obvious progression, provided the shoe fits for next year. Checking with the MTO and knowing exactly whats allowed makes sense to me. I'm thinking it may end up being on site for the season anyway.
> 
> I have seen some wild stuff flying down markham rd.and the rest of the city over the years maybe it was you! especially at the start and end of the season.


Most of the time I was on Markham road with the loader was late night, early morning, never during rush hour or day time. When you need 2 out of 3 lanes when traffic is heavy, that pisses people off. Generally unless someone gets pissed, at least during storms etc, people, police etc understand that you're out to do a job, and make it easier for them. I only ran that machine down there one season, I think it was either 2008/09, or 2009/10, but not sure. Been running smaller stuff since then.

With that combo I was only going between two different sites, usually go one way each storm, as we could park it at either end.

If you're roading a lot, as suggested, if you can get to a 10' width for travel it works well. One lane, sometimes it can be tight depending on snow banks etc, but you can travel pretty much at whatever speed conditions will allow, without having to watch traffic as close for issues. Something expandable gives you the best of both worlds. Generally, tractors have a slightly higher travel speed than loaders, but loaders have the advantage of articulation, which can be very handy in some sites.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grassman09;1567386 said:


> I remember seeing a few on Kijiji not long ago. Think there was one out London way. Ask Dean aka Midtown he knows where all the deals are.


Ka-Ching did someone say deal 
I haven't seen any snow wings but I have seen a few of the hla 4000 with the fold up wings both manual and hydraulic. Those look like strong blades with less to go wrong but I've never had one. 
Seen a few on machinery trader also. 
galer farm equipment has a few blades but I think they are all just straight.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Hla 4000*



MIDTOWNPC;1567401 said:


> Ka-Ching did someone say deal
> I haven't seen any snow wings but I have seen a few of the hla 4000 with the fold up wings both manual and hydraulic. Those look like strong blades with less to go wrong but I've never had one.
> Seen a few on machinery trader also.
> galer farm equipment has a few blades but I think they are all just straight.


I know there is a used HLA 4000 with Hyd end plates in the Stratford area area. but it has an aloe mount. Think it can be had cheap.... let me know if you want details.


----------



## Mr.Markus

What is a 10-16 worth, can they be set up on a 90H backhoe?


----------



## SHAWZER

Grassman09;1567386 said:


> I remember seeing a few on Kijiji not long ago. Think there was one out London way. Ask Dean aka Midtown he knows where all the deals are.


I have been watching kijiji real close , no used snow wings .I have seen the ones with hyd. end plates , but the extra width would be nice . No big hurray , maybe some used ones at the end of winter.Thumbs Up


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1567450 said:


> What is a 10-16 worth, can they be set up on a 90H backhoe?


My bill says $13,000. From a few years ago.



SHAWZER;1567468 said:


> I have been watching kijiji real close , no used snow wings .I have seen the ones with hyd. end plates , but the extra width would be nice . No big hurray , maybe some used ones at the end of winter.Thumbs Up


Ohh yea that's what I prob saw my bad.


----------



## musclecarboy

Ahhh man, blew a brake line on the dually today. I went through all of 2012 with that truck without major repair so I think this was expected. The mechanic also advised me of how rusty they were over a year ago


----------



## greywynd

Replace them all when you're into it. If they are iffy, often you replace one, then another one goes soon after.

Certain things one learns when you are cobbling together site and farm trucks for off road use only!!


----------



## Landcare - Mont

LuckyPlower;1567105 said:


> Gentleman, Had a Toronto/East GTA question for driving tractors with blades on the roads. Is there a certain size limit (width) of blade allowed to drive down the road? I'm learning about tractors, don't own one, but i've been acting like i'm buying one tomorrow for a few days now. Driving my wife nuts. but my 7 month old is loving it. She just sits there and smiles at me as I tell her all about what i'm learning.
> 
> Anyways, just wondering what the norm is for transport. Thanks.


Not a big help for you but, here in Quebec, legal is 2.8 metres or less. We buy "special" permits from the license bureau, about $160.00 each 4 months, and then are legal. Funny how giving the government more money makes a vehicle safer on the road.


----------



## G.Landscape

Spent the day cleaning up the old salter, man that thing was rusty after sitting for 2 years(and neglected for many before that). Anyone have an extra chute for an older style Vpro8000 they are looking to get rid of?


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1567313 said:


> Coming out of day surgery today, so the sun is a welcome site. Feel better than when I went in....everything makes me laugh so I best log off before I get in trouble.


Couldn't have better weather for day surgery. Hopefully it was nothing to serious and you heal fast.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ya that kind if blew by. Hope all went well markus
Did you use your name tag at the hospital too?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I hope they paged mr. oxbig over the PA! lol. 

Hope all is well markus.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mopar on the new Stingray!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Thinkin of switching brands in 2014?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahaha - I was going to make a Mrs. Marcus is the new company name now.


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1567195 said:


> Kinda big for a skidsteer don't ya think?.... lol....
> 
> Hows the new Boss Box blade doing ?


Loving the boss b10, its a wicked awesome pusher... And the s650 is just killing it too! I actually want a bigger blade then the 10-16 hla on my loader and that's why I would sell it...


----------



## greywynd

Put the 10-16 on the S650!


----------



## potskie

JD Dave;1567284 said:


> If your roading a lot a 10-16 is all you really need and the Police and Mto won't bother you around the GTA as there are tractors everywhere during a snow storm.


They really can't anyways. So long as it's attached to an agricultural tractor there is no limit on width. I've fought and won 3 separate tickets now. Staff member gets mouthy with cop, cop writes ticket, I show up in court with the AG exemption section of the HTA in hand, ticket goes out the window.

Soon as you attach that blade to ANY piece of equipment that isn't classed AG you're hosed. Ended up paying a couple because of the 16' pusher on the 524K ( i didn't but the company did)

Also because SIMA is fighting like crazy over the width laws due to it being unfair the widths the munis are allowed to run vs commercial contractors they really aren't handing out too many tickets ATM.

Best was the cop at the police reporting centre grilling me over the phone as to why my tractor doesn't have license plates or vehicle insurance or an ownership. I kept trying to explain that it's big and green and says john deere. He didn't seem to care. Kept insisting I bring it in for pictures. So I did. The look on his face when he finally clued in was awesome. Almost as awesome as him trying to figure out which rusty spot on the blade is the one he should be taking pictures of LOL.

Over-dimensional farm vehicles exempt
113. (1) This Part, other than regulations made under this section, does not apply to over-dimensional farm vehicles. R.S.O. 1990, c. H.8, s. 113 (1).
Regulations
(2) The Lieutenant Governor in Council may make regulations,
(a) regulating or prohibiting the movement of over-dimensional farm vehicles or classes thereof on a highway or on classes of highways;
(b) requiring that escort vehicles or classes of escort vehicles accompany over-dimensional farm vehicles or classes thereof on a highway or classes of highways;
(c) prescribing the types, specifications and locations of markings, signs and lights that shall be carried by over-dimensional farm vehicles and escort vehicles or classes of either or both of them on a highway or classes of highways;
(d) prescribing conditions for the movement of over-dimensional farm vehicles on a highway or classes of highways relating to the protection of persons and property from injury or damage. R.S.O. 1990, c. H.8, s. 113 (2).

All that legalese exempts Farm vehicles from PART VII of the HTA ( weights and Dimensions) at this point nothing has been enacted under 113 .2 yet or at least not to my knowledge anyways.


----------



## schrader

Looks like winter is back, some of the coldest air of the season for next week. Going to kick in the LE machine.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1567677 said:


> Couldn't have better weather for day surgery. Hopefully it was nothing to serious and you heal fast.





MIDTOWNPC;1567693 said:


> ya that kind if blew by. Hope all went well markus
> Did you use your name tag at the hospital too?





R.G.PEEL;1567703 said:


> I hope they paged mr. oxbig over the PA! lol.
> 
> Hope all is well markus.


Thanks guys. Nothing serious..preventative maintenance...



Pristine PM ltd;1567739 said:


> hahaha - I was going to make a Mrs. Marcus is the new company name now.


Not that kind of prevention, but that was funny..... 
Already feel better than I did before I went in .


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1567842 said:


> Looks like winter is back, some of the coldest air of the season for next week. Going to kick in the LE machine.


Don't tease, I'm starting to have flashbacks from last year, only 4 times out so far this season and I can't afford to lose another 30 driveway contracts next season so we need some substantial snow here!



Mr.Markus;1567859 said:


> Thanks guys. Nothing serious..preventative maintenance...
> 
> Not that kind of prevention, but that was funny.....
> Already feel better than I did before I went in .


Glad to hear all is well Markus, better to get an oil change than an engine rebuild!Thumbs Up


----------



## schrader

Cant take much to get the LE machine going, not even an ice cube floating the the harbour here. There was one ice hut last week, they had to drag it off before it went under on the weekend. Going to head to the shop to day to start everything up and check it over, been a while since some stuff has moved.

Potskie I am surprised you won the tickets, the last three MTO seminars I have been too this topic has come up and the MTO officer has said every time that law only applies when the tractor is used for agricultural work. One MTO trained OPP officer here loves to run around in snow storm measuring blade widths, imo its best to stay under if you can and avoid the hassles.


----------



## adamhumberview

I have a 14ft Horst Blade with the hydraulic fold up wings. I have it on a quick attatch system and using it on my Case 621 wheel loader. I replaced all the hydraulic lines on it this season. Works pretty good.. If anyone is interested, I will get rid of it. I was planning to keep it for a property, but we re-arranged things and the machine will do just as good a job with a regular pusher box. 

I paid $4000.00 for it in august. I have about $500.00 in hoses for it and probably another $1000.00 in welding. I'd sell it for $4500.00

Pm me if your interested.. or ill try to post up some pics of it today.


----------



## SHAWZER

Interested in seeing pictures , did it run on electro-hyd. joystick or case 3rd & 4th valves ?


----------



## LuckyPlower

schrader;1567885 said:


> Cant take much to get the LE machine going, not even an ice cube floating the the harbour here. There was one ice hut last week, they had to drag it off before it went under on the weekend. Going to head to the shop to day to start everything up and check it over, been a while since some stuff has moved.
> 
> Potskie I am surprised you won the tickets, the last three MTO seminars I have been too this topic has come up and the MTO officer has said every time that law only applies when the tractor is used for agricultural work. One MTO trained OPP officer here loves to run around in snow storm measuring blade widths, imo its best to stay under if you can and avoid the hassles.


Just sent an email to an MTO guy from a past presentation and asked about widths, tractor exemptions, etc... I'll post the outcome when I hear back.


----------



## SHAWZER

Grassman09;1566295 said:


> Looking for this style wrench or whatever you would call it. Need to change the hydro filter on the backhoe and there is no room for a band style. Went to a few places in town no one seams to having anything that will fit what looks to be a 6" round filter. Still need to try Napa or Possibly Traction. Any other places to try? Too big for Cdn tire.


Did you ever find a filter socket for bigger filters ?


----------



## StratfordPusher

schrader;1567885 said:


> Cant take much to get the LE machine going, not even an ice cube floating the the harbour here. There was one ice hut last week, they had to drag it off before it went under on the weekend. Going to head to the shop to day to start everything up and check it over, been a while since some stuff has moved.
> 
> Potskie I am surprised you won the tickets, the last three MTO seminars I have been too this topic has come up and the MTO officer has said every time that law only applies when the tractor is used for agricultural work. One MTO trained OPP officer here loves to run around in snow storm measuring blade widths, imo its best to stay under if you can and avoid the hassles.


Bring it on, we love our LE events here....

MTO inspector told me the same thing, once it is used off the farm for commercial use the rules apply for overwidth on Provincial HWYs etc....


----------



## JD Dave

potskie;1567807 said:


> They really can't anyways. So long as it's attached to an agricultural tractor there is no limit on width. I've fought and won 3 separate tickets now. Staff member gets mouthy with cop, cop writes ticket, I show up in court with the AG exemption section of the HTA in hand, ticket goes out the window.
> 
> Soon as you attach that blade to ANY piece of equipment that isn't classed AG you're hosed. Ended up paying a couple because of the 16' pusher on the 524K ( i didn't but the company did)
> 
> Also because SIMA is fighting like crazy over the width laws due to it being unfair the widths the munis are allowed to run vs commercial contractors they really aren't handing out too many tickets ATM.
> 
> Best was the cop at the police reporting centre grilling me over the phone as to why my tractor doesn't have license plates or vehicle insurance or an ownership. I kept trying to explain that it's big and green and says john deere. He didn't seem to care. Kept insisting I bring it in for pictures. So I did. The look on his face when he finally clued in was awesome. Almost as awesome as him trying to figure out which rusty spot on the blade is the one he should be taking pictures of LOL.
> 
> Over-dimensional farm vehicles exempt
> 113. (1) This Part, other than regulations made under this section, does not apply to over-dimensional farm vehicles. R.S.O. 1990, c. H.8, s. 113 (1).
> Regulations
> (2) The Lieutenant Governor in Council may make regulations,
> (a) regulating or prohibiting the movement of over-dimensional farm vehicles or classes thereof on a highway or on classes of highways;
> (b) requiring that escort vehicles or classes of escort vehicles accompany over-dimensional farm vehicles or classes thereof on a highway or classes of highways;
> (c) prescribing the types, specifications and locations of markings, signs and lights that shall be carried by over-dimensional farm vehicles and escort vehicles or classes of either or both of them on a highway or classes of highways;
> (d) prescribing conditions for the movement of over-dimensional farm vehicles on a highway or classes of highways relating to the protection of persons and property from injury or damage. R.S.O. 1990, c. H.8, s. 113 (2).
> 
> All that legalese exempts Farm vehicles from PART VII of the HTA ( weights and Dimensions) at this point nothing has been enacted under 113 .2 yet or at least not to my knowledge anyways.


I'm a farmer so I know about farm exemptions and I've never had a problem plowing snow in the Toronto, Etobicoke and Mississauga areas for over the 20 years I've plowed there and the 20 years before that. The Police aren't your problem it's the MTO and unless you can prove that your main business is farming and you were using the farm tractor to plow a farm driveway or something to that accord your not coming under the agriculture definition. You are using a farm vehicle for a commercial purpose. I'm assuming you have commercial insurance on your tractor for the winter. Go to court with the MTO about it and let me know how things work out for you.


----------



## JD Dave

Thanks Potskie for bringing this up, it gave me a reason to read the MTO site again. I want to build a fertilzer/seed tender and a 4000 gallon water trailer out of a couple used 20ft container trailers. Was hoping I didn't have to register them and could just put slow moving signs on them. After reading it looks like I will be able to and still legally pull them with a semi. http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/pubs/farm-guide/index.shtml


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Are farmers also exempt from the bro-code section regarding fat chicks? Farmer Dave, were you ever cited under this section during your younger wilder days?


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1568009 said:


> Are farmers also exempt from the bro-code section regarding fat chicks? Farmer Dave, were you ever cited under this section during your younger wilder days?


I'll plead the 5th. I did almost marry a french stripper though. Desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## Grassman09

SHAWZER;1567932 said:


> Did you ever find a filter socket for bigger filters ?


No just took it into the dealer down the road. There apparently was a tree branch wedged up in the area. Hydro Filter light does not come on anyone. $80 they billed.


----------



## potskie

JD Dave;1567989 said:


> I'm a farmer so I know about farm exemptions and I've never had a problem plowing snow in the Toronto, Etobicoke and Mississauga areas for over the 20 years I've plowed there and the 20 years before that. The Police aren't your problem it's the MTO and unless you can prove that your main business is farming and you were using the farm tractor to plow a farm driveway or something to that accord your not coming under the agriculture definition. You are using a farm vehicle for a commercial purpose. I'm assuming you have commercial insurance on your tractor for the winter. Go to court with the MTO about it and let me know how things work out for you.


See I've never had to prove the main business was farm. Just the fact it was a very large AG tractor was enough ( picture of unit and the lease agreement from Total). Ticket #2 was against the MTO trained Commercial unit of the WRPS.

I used to get sent yearly to MTO training/refresher courses with MTO officers in regards to anything pertaining to the Snow/Landscaping business and whenever I poked prodded about this exact issue the answers were always different. One officer says yes and the next one says no. It all really boils down to interpretation and I guess all the judges I've gotten have interpreted it the same way I have lol.

The other things I garnished from those courses were the 3000 possible ways to get bent over by the man during the summer lol. It's amazing the things you can be fined for. Plus a few advantageous things.


----------



## potskie

JD Dave;1568003 said:


> Thanks Potskie for bringing this up, it gave me a reason to read the MTO site again. I want to build a fertilzer/seed tender and a 4000 gallon water trailer out of a couple used 20ft container trailers. Was hoping I didn't have to register them and could just put slow moving signs on them. After reading it looks like I will be able to and still legally pull them with a semi. http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/pubs/farm-guide/index.shtml


Don't see why not but I do see you getting hassled for it occasionally.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Train*



potskie;1568086 said:


> Don't see why not but I do see you getting hassled for it occasionally.


I don't see a problem Dave.... lol.... just don't want to be stuck behind ya .. Thumbs Up


----------



## orenlasko

*Nice....*



R.G.PEEL;1568009 said:


> Are farmers also exempt from the bro-code section regarding fat chicks? Farmer Dave, were you ever cited under this section during your younger wilder days?


Too much time on your hands, Grant?


----------



## adamhumberview

SHAWZER;1567906 said:


> Interested in seeing pictures , did it run on electro-hyd. joystick or case 3rd & 4th valves ?


It is all connected to hydro and we put our own elec-hyd box on it.. did all the plumbing.. right now we operate it with 2 buttons.. angle and wings

ill run down and snap some pics tomorrow of it


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

orenlasko;1568141 said:


> Too much time on your hands, Grant?


He has more then time on his hands.


----------



## JD Dave

potskie;1568086 said:


> Don't see why not but I do see you getting hassled for it occasionally.


I doubt it. We've had a tandem water truck for over 20 years with slow moving signs on it and never had a problem I was just worried about pulling a farm trailer behind a semi. I thought it would be deemed illegal. It seems most of the time around her they don't even give farmers a second look. Well I did meet a police man while going a short distance down the road with our combine with a 30 ft head on. He did a double take and then kept going. LOL


----------



## SHAWZER

Ok thanks , does electric-hyd. box come with the blade ?


----------



## Daner

Holy smokes, looks like we have some snow on the way.
All we need is a good blast of cold air right now across the lake and we are into a major snow storm.....I can feel one brewing


----------



## Mr.Markus

Daner;1568320 said:


> Holy smokes, looks like we have some snow on the way.
> All we need is a good blast of cold air right now across the lake and we are into a major snow storm.....I can feel one brewing


Perfect timing, I could use something to do..

Dave, I've been reading some of your posts today and I think you need to have a snickers...LOL.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1568304 said:


> I doubt it. We've had a tandem water truck for over 20 years with slow moving signs on it and never had a problem I was just worried about pulling a farm trailer behind a semi. I thought it would be deemed illegal. It seems most of the time around her they don't even give farmers a second look. Well I did meet a police man while going a short distance down the road with our combine with a 30 ft head on. He did a double take and then kept going. LOL


You harvest in Milton today? Seen a 9 series along Tremaine and a couple combines and trailers that looked like yours.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1568345 said:


> You harvest in Milton today? Seen a 9 series along Tremaine and a couple combines and trailers that looked like yours.


That would be Blainey Grain Farms. We've been done for a couple months now.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I thought jd was going to say he met a cop during a 30ft burnout in the pull truck.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1568375 said:


> I thought jd was going to say he met a cop during a 30ft burnout in the pull truck.


phhhhh 30ft I could do that with my work truck.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1568487 said:


> phhhhh 30ft I could do that with my work truck.


Don't scare the Dogde guys.......


----------



## sepm

anyone know of a good place to by roll-off / hook lift trucks and bins in the gta?
Thanks


----------



## G.Landscape

Hmmm.... I guess its time....


----------



## potskie

That from a Dodge?


----------



## ff1221

No it's from a Chev with a 4.8L, it just wants a Duramax like all the Dodges, They just can't tell you.:laughing:


----------



## SHAWZER

1 1/2 " by 5 am , 3 " by 8 am and still snowing hard now . Perfect .


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;1568701 said:


> 1 1/2 " by 5 am , 3 " by 8 am and still snowing hard now . Perfect .


Nice little streamer off the bay here, full push for us. Looks like its going to snow everyday for two weeks.


----------



## greywynd

Keep it up there guys. -7 an sunshine here, perfect for outdoor winter work.


----------



## SHAWZER

I say bring it on ! All mine are per hour or per time.


----------



## SHAWZER

We have a good 6 - 8 inches of fluffy snow here now , just love it .payup


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Down graded*

Got down-graded from 5-10 to <2cm and dropped the squall warnings, bound get get hammered now....


----------



## CGM Inc.

Flavour of the season is downgrading....I ordered a load of salt this morning....what else is new!


----------



## Triple L

decided to pull the trigger this season and try out the liquids... Feel like im a Keith now hehe, Fords spraying liquids... What a stupid idea (both the truck and liquids) I woulda said a few years ago hahaha


----------



## Alpha Property

Salt run out Milton way? I m in Hamilton now and it's huge fluffy flakes, starting to build up on cars


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

that's alot of stuff on one truck. I wouldn't want to have to fight an electrical gremlin on it. Looks good. Did u mod the wing blade to tuck under the box it's hard to see on phone. 
I haven't even hooked up my ebling yet. Bambi wants an ebling 
The only thing missing now chad is a vacuum on the ebling for litter, a hiab crane and an auto greaser. Lol.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Might head to Ayr tomorrow if I have time. Kijiji deal if anyone is going to be around for lunch. I won't know till morning weather has settled


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1569051 said:


> decided to pull the trigger this season and try out the liquids... Feel like im a Keith now hehe, Fords spraying liquids... What a stupid idea (both the truck and liquids) I woulda said a few years ago hahaha


oooohhhh.....aaaahhhhh.....Leave it to Chad to shove every possible thing onto one truck....haha.

Are you mixing your own liquid or is there a depot to pick that up at. (Liquid newb here)


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1569059 said:


> that's alot of stuff on one truck. I wouldn't want to have to fight an electrical gremlin on it. Looks good. Did u mod the wing blade to tuck under the box it's hard to see on phone.
> I haven't even hooked up my ebling yet. Bambi wants an ebling
> The only thing missing now chad is a vacuum on the ebling for litter, a hiab crane and an auto greaser. Lol.


I built and installed the pintal plate, plasma cut the pockets in it for the backblade, ran every wire on the truck, installed both blades, salter, and liquid system, Its an entirely different animal when you put everything on and do everything yourself, cause you know where everything is and how it all works... But if you were just a nobody and tried tracking stuff down, well then yes it might be a little different, only a few more wires then a normal outfit..

it just notched the backblade wings a bit so it tucks up under the body so I could get a real nice perfect spread with the salter


----------



## Mr.Markus

About an inch and a half here in the last hour or so.


----------



## chachi1984

theres some here in burlington, just enough to maybe plow
hamilton,burlington,miss what are u guys doing????


----------



## DKG

Triple L;1569051 said:


> decided to pull the trigger this season and try out the liquids... Feel like im a Keith now hehe, Fords spraying liquids... What a stupid idea (both the truck and liquids) I woulda said a few years ago hahaha


Looks great Chad, 
I've always said "sooner or later they all follow the leader"
This dry fluffy snow is great for liquids, we sprayed wednesday morning, will see if a second spray is required tonight.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1569067 said:


> I built and installed the pintal plate, plasma cut the pockets in it for the backblade, ran every wire on the truck, installed both blades, salter, and liquid system, Its an entirely different animal when you put everything on and do everything yourself, cause you know where everything is and how it all works... But if you were just a nobody and tried tracking stuff down, well then yes it might be a little different, only a few more wires then a normal outfit..
> 
> it just notched the backblade wings a bit so it tucks up under the body so I could get a real nice perfect spread with the salter


I bet it's the most wicked awsome set up ever.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1569095 said:


> I bet it's the most wicked awsome set up ever.


lol ...the wickedest. It does look impressive Chad.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1569095 said:


> I bet it's the most wicked awsome set up ever.


Oh ya? Maybe you should buy it, its forsale, like everything...


----------



## goel

Alpha Property;1569056 said:


> Salt run out Milton way? I m in Hamilton now and it's huge fluffy flakes, starting to build up on cars


I am already out salting in Milton.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1569095 said:


> I bet it's the most wicked awsome set up ever.


No myn is

I swear I'm not just a nobody. I have a body


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DKG;1569085 said:


> Looks great Chad,
> I've always said "sooner or later they all follow the leader"
> This dry fluffy snow is great for liquids, we sprayed wednesday morning, will see if a second spray is required tonight.


You should put that on the back of your truck.


----------



## jefferson

Hello all long time no see.
Iam looking for a fisher minute mount truck side for a 03 Ford diesel and harness for same.
Thought i would throw this out here cause i know you guys change trucks and plows
like most people change socks lol. 
Just askin before i order from Drive, always nice to save a buck on used.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Sweet set-up*



Triple L;1569051 said:


> decided to pull the trigger this season and try out the liquids... Feel like im a Keith now hehe, Fords spraying liquids... What a stupid idea (both the truck and liquids) I woulda said a few years ago hahaha


Looks great Chad... hope it makes you good $$$$$

See your Ebling Wing rubbers are wearing like mine, looking for to replace mine with something different that may wear better, any ideas ?


----------



## A Man

JD Dave;1569095 said:


> I bet it's the most wicked awsome set up ever.


Don't you mean "UNBELIEVABLE, totally killing it, wicked awesome set up with a full jag"


----------



## JD Dave

A Man;1569221 said:


> Don't you mean "UNBELIEVABLE, totally killing it, wicked awesome set up with a full jag"


LOL That is what I meant to say.


----------



## A Man

JD Dave;1569227 said:


> LOL That is what I meant to say.


Lol, just kidding around Chad. I quite enjoy your enthusiasm!


----------



## A Man

sepm;1568522 said:


> anyone know of a good place to by roll-off / hook lift trucks and bins in the gta?
> Thanks


Atlas polar sells hiab lifts which most will agree are the best. I would recommend buying the lift cash and carry and having drive tec install it along with all the hydro's. They've done 3 for me and been quite happy with their work. 
For roll off's ontrux in ayr are decent.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

A Man;1569235 said:


> Lol, just kidding around Chad. I quite enjoy your enthusiasm!


X2. Always a good laugh


----------



## grandview

One little snow band coming through town right now.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1569051 said:


> decided to pull the trigger this season and try out the liquids... Feel like im a Keith now hehe, Fords spraying liquids... What a stupid idea (both the truck and liquids) I woulda said a few years ago hahaha


What kind of backup camera is that? I was gonna put a CDN tire special on my dump. I'd swap out the spinner and vibratory metri paks to Anderson connectors. The wires from my spinner come out of the connector often. It also dont help that I tore the power cord clean off the vibrator.


----------



## CGM Inc.

This is almost plowable but nice and fluffy snow!


----------



## Nestech

Triple L;1569067 said:


> I built and installed the pintal plate, plasma cut the pockets in it for the backblade, ran every wire on the truck, installed both blades, salter, and liquid system, Its an entirely different animal when you put everything on and do everything yourself, cause you know where everything is and how it all works... But if you were just a nobody and tried tracking stuff down, well then yes it might be a little different, only a few more wires then a normal outfit..
> 
> it just notched the backblade wings a bit so it tucks up under the body so I could get a real nice perfect spread with the salter [/QUOTE
> 
> Good thing you know how to hook up headlight adaptors on the Boss Plow
> Did you get the right rear brake light off? Was it the trailer plug?


----------



## Nestech

jefferson;1569154 said:


> Hello all long time no see.
> Iam looking for a fisher minute mount truck side for a 03 Ford diesel and harness for same.
> Thought i would throw this out here cause i know you guys change trucks and plows
> like most people change socks lol.
> Just askin before i order from Drive, always nice to save a buck on used.[/Q
> 
> Sent you a PM


----------



## DeVries

CGM Inc.;1569337 said:


> This is almost plowable but nice and fluffy snow!


What was supposed to be 1-3 cm's is now a full push for us. Should be a quick cleanup with the snow as fluffy as it is. Definitly better than the first plowing we did before Christmas that was like mashed potatoes that stuff.


----------



## CGM Inc.

My wife jinxed it! She put the snow shovels away at home :laughing:


----------



## GMC Driver

Just heading out - full push here too.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Full salt in T.O...I'm just finishing up now!..


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Full heavy salt for us. Push a couple to see the difference, wasn't one, so kept salting.

Most guys salt, and then you see a few that only plow but no salt... I don't get it. Sites are a skating rink if you did that.


----------



## G.Landscape

About 1"-2" in KW. Really light fluffy stuff. Perfect morning to head out of town.


----------



## JD Dave

Salt worked really good considering how cold it is. The ground temp is a little warmer then usual for this time of year.


----------



## LuckyPlower

Pristine PM ltd;1569478 said:


> Full heavy salt for us. Push a couple to see the difference, wasn't one, so kept salting.
> 
> Most guys salt, and then you see a few that only plow but no salt... I don't get it. Sites are a skating rink if you did that.


Same here, a solid salting. I noticed some plowed and not salted too, looks like they are the same kinda places that no one does any summer maintenance at either. Saving money I guess.


----------



## Elite_Maint

JD Dave;1569505 said:


> Salt worked really good considering how cold it is. The ground temp is a little warmer then usual for this time of year.


Yes it did. Everything the salt touched melted.

I seen some guys plow the lots. One guy plowed a plaza with a loader he was basically pretending because there was no snow on the plow haha..


----------



## LuckyPlower

Not sure if anyone was holding there breath, but I heard back from the MTO regarding tractors on roads and widths.... He sent me a very long section of the "act" explaining that tractors are exempt ...except when..... and the list went on. So many sections of roads from all over that tractors are not exempt. So it becomes specific to your area, time of day, Plus lots of other conditions. He apologized for the long email and we talked on the phone. He said he wouldn't give anyone a hard time over it in the middle of the night going site to site. He said best thing is to call MTO in your area and talk to them about how they handle it. Also, to read through this part of the act and start crossing out the listed sections of road and conditions that don't apply to you.

Bottom line, good luck to ya!

Anyways, if anyone wants a copy of this part of the act let me know. Didn't want to give a big long post and upset the elders of this thread


----------



## cet

Full salt for us.
There are some contracts up here that are plow only, no salting. Both Canadian Tire's in Newmarket and Aurora are plow only. They can be a mess in certain conditions.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1569598 said:


> Full salt for us.
> There are some contracts up here that are plow only, no salting. Both Canadian Tire's in Newmarket and Aurora are plow only. They can be a mess in certain conditions.


I think that's due to the fact that they're individually owned and they're looking to squeeze a penny anywhere they can. Doesn't make sense though.


----------



## Mr.Markus

All my paved lots were salt thanks to residual from yesterday morning, but it's Friday so had to check all the weekend properties. Some spots melted under the truck while schmoozing with the clients..


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha, that's always kinda cool to me, the amount of heat generated by the exhaust.

One day, one day my flame thrower will make sense.


----------



## greywynd

Thought it was a different sort of heat you toss out the window?


----------



## dingybigfoot

A brief warm up tomorrow is in the forecast.


----------



## schrader

Double plow for us, got hit with a shot of LE right at 7:00 am. Just looked at Accuweathers forecast, 30cm of LE on Sunday-Monday, thats not going to be fun.


----------



## grandview

Well it was one of those,should I or shouldn't plow nights.Just enough to cover everything. If you didn't plow they might call,So I ran out and did a quick cleanup. Since I've been out twice I should go do something.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Ct*



musclecarboy;1569632 said:


> I think that's due to the fact that they're individually owned and they're looking to squeeze a penny anywhere they can. Doesn't make sense though.


Dito here in Stratford, plowing only, never salt or sand even if it's free..... don't know how
the owner sleeps at night as the lot is always iced over.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1569598 said:


> Full salt for us.
> There are some contracts up here that are plow only, no salting. Both Canadian Tire's in Newmarket and Aurora are plow only. They can be a mess in certain conditions.


A lot of retail places around here are the same, Home Depot's are also part of it even with Clintar doing the work. I couldn't sleep providing service the way they do. Grounds Guys finally started working at 8.00am this morning salting lots.


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;1569750 said:


> Double plow for us, got hit with a shot of LE right at 7:00 am. Just looked at Accuweathers forecast, 30cm of LE on Sunday-Monday, thats not going to be fun.


Do you run a hla blade or box on your jd tractor ? Cant see where they are saying 1 foot of snow but bring it on.


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;1569792 said:


> Do you run a hla blade or box on your jd tractor ? Cant see where they are saying 1 foot of snow but bring it on.


 Accuweather.ca is calling for heavy LE. 
The HLA is loader mount on the 6430.The HLA works fine on the loader you just have to keep the blade level all the time. Pitch it back to far and it will roll on the skid shoes and miss a bit of the snow, roll forward and it will round off the front of the cutting edge on the wings. Still by far the best money I have ever spent.
Corey


----------



## SHAWZER

Is it a angle blade or snow wing ?


----------



## schrader

snow wing, had a straight with end plates, traded it for a snow wing and never looked back.


----------



## sepm

A Man;1569243 said:


> Atlas polar sells hiab lifts which most will agree are the best. I would recommend buying the lift cash and carry and having drive tec install it along with all the hydro's. They've done 3 for me and been quite happy with their work.
> For roll off's ontrux in ayr are decent.


Thanks why would you have drive tech install it and not just have atlas do it?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah... More snow


----------



## SHAWZER

do you have a 4200 series or 5200 ? Iam looking to get one for a 3 yd. 145 hp loader , I think i will need the 5200 .


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;1569943 said:


> do you have a 4200 series or 5200 ? Iam looking to get one for a 3 yd. 145 hp loader , I think i will need the 5200 .


Im running a 4200, holding up fine, the 5200 is alot heavier dont see to many around here most guys are running the 4200.


----------



## SHAWZER

What hp is your tractor ?


----------



## schrader

125, but it would weigh a lot less than a 3 yard loader.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1569939 said:


> Yeah... More snow


LOL... C' mon Jon It has not been a bad winter, you must be rolling in dough by now.


----------



## SHAWZER

I am concerned about height , 34 -4200 , 42- 5200 . You ever have snow coming over the top ?


----------



## schrader

Snow does'nt really come over the top of the plow, how deep is the snow your plowing?


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1569939 said:


> Yeah... More snow


What is "winter"? I believe that's the answer you're looking for


----------



## greywynd

I've salted twice this week, and maybe a third round tomorrow. Damn weather. 

On another note, starting to get things re-organized, and enjoying being single!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;1570006 said:


> I've salted twice this week, and maybe a third round tomorrow. Damn enjoying being single!


fixed it for ya. not bad for a single guy spinning it off in the shed doesnt count. :laughing:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Careful. Old vehicle, tiny salter, don't over-use it!


----------



## greywynd

Thought maybe you guys we're sleeping. After all, the honeymoon's over for both of you! 

It's a good thing it's been carefully looked after while in storage the last number of years!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

He oiled it himself all the time to make sure it still works.


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;1569974 said:


> Snow does'nt really come over the top of the plow, how deep is the snow your plowing?


Shoving windrows , long straight push between lumber skids , sometimes comes over loader bucket.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Residue has things looking good.


----------



## ff1221

Little system rolled in last night dropped a couple of inches and the temps went up time to go scrape up some concrete, +2 here and rising.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1569952 said:


> LOL... C' mon Jon It has not been a bad winter, you must be rolling in dough by now.


not much snow doesn't equal we make lots of $$$
Now you sound like a customer


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1570186 said:


> not much snow doesn't equal we make lots of $$$
> Now you sound like a customer


I've been trying to think like one for years........Thumbs Up


----------



## goel

Here is an article from the local paper. We had a snow storm on the 26th and school opened on the 7th. Couple smaller snow falls during that time also. I am not even sure of who has the contract, but salting is done at these sites.

So, 26th snow.
7th, school opens
8th evening - clean up occurs after contacting the local councilor.

Looks like everyone fell down on the job.

Thursday, January, 17, 2013 - 10:10:48 AM
http://www.flamboroughreview.com/news/parent-anxious-about-ice-on-waterdown-school-grounds/
By Dianne Cornish
REVIEW STAFF

A parent of a primary grade student at Guy Brown Elementary School is still upset over the lack of quick response from the Hamilton-Wentworth District School Board (HWDSB) over her concerns about icy conditions on school grounds on the first day back to school last Monday.

The parent, who asked for anonymity, said the ice was all cleared away overnight Tuesday, but she questions why it took so long to address what she considers a major safety concern. The ice, which covered the sidewalks and walkways leading to the school, the entire parking lot and blacktop area behind the school, as well as the school grounds where the students play during recess, was as thick as three inches in places, she reported.

"My concern was the kids playing in the schoolyard and if they fell and cracked their skulls," she said, adding that she knows of two teachers and a parent who fell on the ice in the parking area. "Ice was everywhere."

The parent said she immediately relayed her concerns to the school principal and custodian, but it was only after she contacted Flamborough councillor Judi Partridge last Tuesday morning and the councillor followed through by emailing superintendent of schools John Laverty and Flamborough trustee Karen Turkstra that anything was done.

"They double timed it (overnight Tuesday)" to remove the ice from the school parking lot, sidewalks and blacktop area, she claimed, adding that it was "inexcusable" the ice wasn't tended to sooner with an application of salt or sand.

The ice was the result of a heavy snowfall that blanketed the area on Dec. 26. "It should have been taken care of immediately over the (Christmas) holidays; we shouldn't have been walking into it the first day back," the parent protested.

Daniel Del Bianco, senior facilities officer with the HWDSB, explained that there are three components to snow removal at schools under the board's jurisdiction: contractors are hired to remove snow from school driveways and parking lots, the City of Hamilton removes it from public sidewalks and the school custodian is responsible for its removal from all entranceways and walkways on board property.

"We experienced our first significant snowfall over the holidays and it takes a while for contractors to get up and running and get a routine going," Del Bianco said, adding, "There are, unfortunately, some hiccups."

The board official said health and safety are important to the board and "as a rule of thumb, we are always reviewing work our contractors do."

School caretakers are charged with removing snow and ice, or salting and sanding entranceways and walkways to ensure staff and student safety, he said. Turkstra said snow and ice removal are "school operational items" and not something she normally gets involved in, unless there are multiple complaints from parents. Normally, such concerns are relayed to the board's facilities department for resolution, she explained.

"I'm sure it was rectified, but (possibly) not as quickly as the parent had hoped."


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;1569974 said:


> Snow does'nt really come over the top of the plow, how deep is the snow your plowing?


Any chance of checking out your blade sometime i am going to collingwood ?


----------



## DeVries

City of Hamilton had their issues as well http://www.thespec.com/news/local/a...plaints-causes-review-of-snowplowing-response

They are doing a vendor performance review. All work goes to the lowest bidder.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries;1570282 said:


> City of Hamilton had their issues as well http://www.thespec.com/news/local/a...plaints-causes-review-of-snowplowing-response
> 
> They are doing a vendor performance review. All work goes to the lowest bidder.


I heard this was mandated federally for all levels of gov. If the bidder meets the qualifications of the tender lowest bid must be accepted.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet you could put this in the back of your salt shed... while you wait for the snow

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-and-Entertainment-Package-W0QQAdIdZ416593115


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;1570250 said:


> Any chance of checking out your blade sometime i am going to collingwood ?


 Ya for sure, as long as Im not crazy busy I can meet up with you some where. Give me a shout on my cell 705 446 4189.
Corey


----------



## DeVries

MIDTOWNPC;1570334 said:


> cet you could put this in the back of your salt shed... while you wait for the snow
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-and-Entertainment-Package-W0QQAdIdZ416593115


Guy's obviously a golf fanatic, he's got a fairwar and greens mower for sale too. Price isn't bad either.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1570334 said:


> cet you could put this in the back of your salt shed... while you wait for the snow
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-and-Entertainment-Package-W0QQAdIdZ416593115


Now someone is thinking. We had a practice net at the last shop. didn't use it a lot in the end so I threw it out. I've been to the simulator at 400/7, they help a ton if you want to get better. A friend of mine wants to put one in his basement. Cut the basement floor out so he has more room to swing. 

Hasn't exactly been slow here. We salted the last 3 nights in a row. If the rain comes and then the temps drop I'm sure it will be another salting event tonight too. Time to order salt on Monday again. I'm through 5 trailers already on a season no one thinks it has snowed.


----------



## adamhumberview

I think I have about 75 ton left.... I had 300 ton to start with... That's a lot for me so far


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;1570363 said:


> Ya for sure, as long as Im not crazy busy I can meet up with you some where. Give me a shout on my cell 705 446 4189.
> Corey


Sounds good , i will pick a day with no snow , i am in no hurray . thanks


----------



## SHAWZER

adamhumberview;1568291 said:


> It is all connected to hydro and we put our own elec-hyd box on it.. did all the plumbing.. right now we operate it with 2 buttons.. angle and wings
> 
> ill run down and snap some pics tomorrow of it


Any pics of your blade ?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It is interesting to read the hamilton and goel's article. We were getting calls at 9am on the 27th after we had already done a plow run asking where we were!!! I feel that there needs to be a new standard for what is exceptable and realistic. Hearing what these guys get away with, and knowing that we can't get away with anything is frustrating. We are doing less and less with each truck over time to give better service and therefor grow the company more and we still get told we take to long!!!!!!


----------



## schrader

Pristine PM ltd;1570548 said:


> It is interesting to read the hamilton and goel's article. We were getting calls at 9am on the 27th after we had already done a plow run asking where we were!!! I feel that there needs to be a new standard for what is exceptable and realistic. Hearing what these guys get away with, and knowing that we can't get away with anything is frustrating. We are doing less and less with each truck over time to give better service and therefor grow the company more and we still get told we take to long!!!!!!


I hear ya, sometimes I think they want us to catch the snow before it hits the ground. Try working to your standards living in the snow belt, its even harder.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I would be dead in the snow belt


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Pristine PM ltd;1570548 said:


> It is interesting to read the hamilton and goel's article. We were getting calls at 9am on the 27th after we had already done a plow run asking where we were!!! I feel that there needs to be a new standard for what is exceptable and realistic. Hearing what these guys get away with, and knowing that we can't get away with anything is frustrating. We are doing less and less with each truck over time to give better service and therefor grow the company more and we still get told we take to long!!!!!!


We also need new standards for what is ACCEPTable lol.


----------



## snowplowchick

Pristine PM ltd;1570548 said:


> It is interesting to read the hamilton and goel's article. We were getting calls at 9am on the 27th after we had already done a plow run asking where we were!!! I feel that there needs to be a new standard for what is exceptable and realistic. Hearing what these guys get away with, and knowing that we can't get away with anything is frustrating. We are doing less and less with each truck over time to give better service and therefor grow the company more and we still get told we take to long!!!!!!


That Flamborough article was interesting to me because no where in the article does it even mention if the school board has a no plow/salt policy for contractors over the holidays.

I wonder if the contractor in Flamborough couldn't scrape it down because of the snow/ice bonding.

Our school board ended up paying much more to us because of all the salting needed to get to bare pavement. There is a no plow/salt policy over the holidays.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Better yet*



schrader;1570563 said:


> I hear ya, sometimes I think they want us to catch the snow before it hits the ground. Try working to your standards living in the snow belt, its even harder.


Better yet, try having Toronto folk who move into the snowbelt with super high expectations
from being spoiled in the big city...... get calls from them with every 1cm snow dustings... are you coming to shovel, not sure I can get my mini cooper out of the garage it's so deep and yukky... or better yrt, the city plow went by and it's just to deep to get through.... get there and I swear it was 3" of wet snow....
Sure wish I could respond with, no I am not coming to shovel out your high class ass.... on 1cm snowfalls, Welcome to the snowbelt *******.... and read your contract.... it says 5cm.... if you can count that high....


----------



## cet

Both school boards here are 24/7. The only day you might skip is Christmas. Daycare is open all break so you better be there. The contractor decided to leave his public schools up here and Hydro 1 had to go in a fix something. They got stuck, I'm sure that wasn't a good call to receive. I guess the hurried to get it open as quickly as possible and then knocked over the flag pole, really bad day now.


----------



## CGM Inc.

I just gave notice to another client......
Dealing with them for 4 years now also doing his private home.

3 years ago he didn't pay for salting until I personally visited him to collect (in June).
He doesn't like salt, bla bla bla.
Last winter I only charged him 1/2 the saltings we actually did and same game again, had to go there and collect. Times are tough and BTW I just bought a new Ferrari!
Can you make a donation to my soccer club too?

Couple weeks ago I get the call that one of his employees fell and was off for 3 days due to the falling.
Calls me in......bla, bla, bla that he doesn't care about salting as long as the place is safe.
We salted twice this week which was as per him unjustified and now he wants salt on call only. Not interested Sir!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Cool*

Cool, from FB

Just missed a nice LE streamer, headed KW Guelph way....


----------



## CGM Inc.

StratfordPusher;1570615 said:


> Cool, from FB
> 
> Just missed a nice LE streamer, headed KW Guelph way....


 sweet truck!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Thanks*



CGM Inc.;1570618 said:


> sweet truck!


Thanks, that means alot coming from a Dodge guy.....


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1570565 said:


> I would be dead in the snow belt





StratfordPusher;1570623 said:


> Thanks, that means alot coming from a Dodge guy.....


The funny part is he owns more GM's then you do.


----------



## Mr.Markus

StratfordPusher;1570615 said:


> Cool, from FB
> 
> Just missed a nice LE streamer, headed KW Guelph way....


It's +3 and hitting as rain right now...


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1570628 said:


> The funny part is he owns more GM's then you do.


You might have missed the first picture.


----------



## CGM Inc.

StratfordPusher;1570623 said:


> Thanks, that means alot coming from a Dodge guy.....


Guess you changed your picture 1/2 the way through...


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Guilty*



CGM Inc.;1570760 said:


> Guess you changed your picture 1/2 the way through...


Guilty as charged.... couldn't leave that Dodge pic up there... lol....


----------



## orenlasko

*I hear you....*



CGM Inc.;1570609 said:


> I just gave notice to another client......
> Dealing with them for 4 years now also doing his private home.
> 
> 3 years ago he didn't pay for salting until I personally visited him to collect (in June).
> He doesn't like salt, bla bla bla.
> Last winter I only charged him 1/2 the saltings we actually did and same game again, had to go there and collect. Times are tough and BTW I just bought a new Ferrari!
> Can you make a donation to my soccer club too?
> 
> Couple weeks ago I get the call that one of his employees fell and was off for 3 days due to the falling.
> Calls me in......bla, bla, bla that he doesn't care about salting as long as the place is safe.
> We salted twice this week which was as per him unjustified and now he wants salt on call only. Not interested Sir!


I fired 3k per month 2 weeks ago... Never felt better. Guy was cheap no salt unless freezing rain blah blah blah. When we last spoke he claimed he found someone for less than half. Told him no need to talk take the other guy and save the coin... I still do the building across the street and laughed my ass off the other night to see that the new contractor salted the building...


----------



## greywynd

Just glad no-one I plow for sees my place. It's usually a week or so after it snows when I finally bother plowing it. 

Couple years ago some kind of sales guy showed up, trudging through the 4-5" of snow. He made a comment along the lines of it needing plowed/shovelled. I replied that if I was expecting anyone I actually wanted to see, it would have been plowed. He got the hint and left.


----------



## Elite_Maint

CGM Inc.;1570609 said:


> I just gave notice to another client......
> Dealing with them for 4 years now also doing his private home.
> 
> 3 years ago he didn't pay for salting until I personally visited him to collect (in June).
> He doesn't like salt, bla bla bla.
> Last winter I only charged him 1/2 the saltings we actually did and same game again, had to go there and collect. Times are tough and BTW I just bought a new Ferrari!
> Can you make a donation to my soccer club too?
> 
> Couple weeks ago I get the call that one of his employees fell and was off for 3 days due to the falling.
> Calls me in......bla, bla, bla that he doesn't care about salting as long as the place is safe.
> We salted twice this week which was as per him unjustified and now he wants salt on call only. Not interested Sir!


I believe doing things like this is what helps the industry. If the contract says "Ice melting agents to be contractors discretion" Then if they complain about to much salt etc we shouldn't do things to accommodate because first chance they get to sue if something happens they'll use the contract against us.

I didn't sign a commercial acct i did for a few years because they always complained about salt and pricing because they say it doesn't snow and they want 3 mth instead of 5mth contract etc. I told him I don't charge per month i charge per season so you can divide it by 5, 4 or 3 months but the end result will be the same. I said if people come to your store to buy something and they tell you i'm going to pay for 12mths use of your product but i only use it for 6 mths do you give them 50% off? He said " NO THATS RIDICULOUS" I said.. Exactly my point!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

orenlasko;1570790 said:


> I fired 3k per month 2 weeks ago... Never felt better. Guy was cheap no salt unless freezing rain blah blah blah. When we last spoke he claimed he found someone for less than half. Told him no need to talk take the other guy and save the coin... I still do the building across the street and laughed my ass off the other night to see that the new contractor salted the building...


He e-mailed me this morning and it aggravated me a little all day until I replied and resigned. Feeling better already.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Same argument with residential customers. some companies here in the GTA race to the houses after 2cm OR LESS... I have everyone's contract at 5cm commercials and residential I will NOT go to a house for 2cm or less like some guys around here are doing... we should have limits and standards. Funny thing is alot of those guys are still cheaper then the rest....


----------



## goel

snowplowchick;1570573 said:


> That Flamborough article was interesting to me because no where in the article does it even mention if the school board has a no plow/salt policy for contractors over the holidays.
> 
> I wonder if the contractor in Flamborough couldn't scrape it down because of the snow/ice bonding.
> 
> Our school board ended up paying much more to us because of all the salting needed to get to bare pavement. There is a no plow/salt policy over the holidays.


The school boards I work for its just regular business over the holidays, with a little slower pace because we are not rushed for the 7 am open doors. Its a good thing, there is always some kind of activity at all or most of the schools, with it being a park with paths that are attached to or toboggan hills or outdoor skating rinks or places where people walk there dogs etc....

Snowplowchick
I assume that your school board holds the liability over the holidays with that policy. What do they do if contractor work is being done over the holidays? 
And no, its not that they could not do it. All other sites in the area were done. About 2 kms away, we look after a large catholic church with a daycare/convent sharing the parking lot - also attached is a catholic school that another contractor does - and they were all cleaned appropriately.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Come on wind!!!!


----------



## goel

Pristine PM ltd;1570848 said:


> Come on wind!!!!


LOL - Your a salt in guy aren't you!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

very much so!!!! Radar over Michigan looks unpleasant, so we will see!


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1570867 said:


> very much so!!!! Radar over Michigan looks unpleasant, so we will see!


I think you meant to say go away wind.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Rain, snow, lightning....many is it ugly out there right now!
Temp's drop in a hurry too!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Wind is crazy today! Spreading the salt far!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Sheet of ice out there!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

CGM Inc.;1570918 said:


> Sheet of ice out there!


Yep, took the wife's car to drice to the lot where I keep my salter. Checked her E-brake a few times, you know, just to make sure everything works safe for her. It does, and it certainly is slippery.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

All done, that was an odd one. I thought 8am was coming with a layer of ice... Really isn't bad out. Downtown is dry, Scarborough is the worst. Had a cm at Port Union and Lawrence for about ten mins till it blew away.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Storm brought down 3 80 ft trees at my parents backyard. Crushed the brand new fence we put up after finishing the landscaping this summer. They came from the neighbour's property so its his problem to deal with, but still sucks.


----------



## CGM Inc.

still snowing here pretty hard!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just saw this, thought it would make you guys laugh.


----------



## ff1221

DeVries;1570282 said:


> City of Hamilton had their issues as well http://www.thespec.com/news/local/a...plaints-causes-review-of-snowplowing-response
> 
> They are doing a vendor performance review. All work goes to the lowest bidder.


That's a real sore spot for me, I'm a municipal Councillor in Kincardine and all of our tender forms specifically state "Lowest tender not necessarily accepted," it's a legal disclaimer which allows us to choose whomever we feel will provide the best value for the taxpayers dollar and yet I have to fight time and time again because other Councillors always want the lowest bidder, I can't count on my hands the amount of times we've gotten screwed because we took the lowest bid, and it's rarely local people it's guys from out of town. Pisses me right off!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pretty awesome driving around in the blowing thundersnow this morning, half the time not able to see anything. Probably only about 2 cm down but the wind made some nice plowable drifts, a good salt and home for breakfast.


----------



## potskie

CGM Inc.;1570948 said:


> still snowing here pretty hard!


Just finally broke here at like 8. After circling all my sites twice since a squall decided to cover em right back up after I had em all to bare asphalt. It's time to pack in the salter and wait to see if I'm plowing tonight or not. Considering the forecasted temps tonight I'm going with yes I will be.


----------



## schrader

What a night woke up a 2 it's +4 and raining, twenty minutes later lightning and thunder. At three it starting dumping on us, at one point I was stopped in the middle of the highway and couldn't see the plow on the truck. Opp shut hwy 26 down a refused to let my shovelers drive five hundred feet to the site, so they parked the truck in a parking lot and walked, what a joke. Off to do round two.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Squalls*



schrader;1571007 said:


> What a night woke up a 2 it's +4 and raining, twenty minutes later lightning and thunder. At three it starting dumping on us, at one point I was stopped in the middle of the highway and couldn't see the plow on the truck. Opp shut hwy 26 down a refused to let my shovelers drive five hundred feet to the site, so they parked the truck in a parking lot and walked, what a joke. Off to do round two.


Some nice LE squalls hitting us, just over 5cm in the past hour....... it's all good.... Thumbs Up


----------



## goel

Lol. Just arrived in Stratford. No new snow untill Shakespeare on the way in.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Snow belt*



goel;1571186 said:


> Lol. Just arrived in Stratford. No new snow untill Shakespeare on the way in.


Hey Goel, enjoy your visit.... Thumbs Up

It is normal for Stratford to get LE and having nothing fall west of the city.... just my luck I guess....


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;1571007 said:


> What a night woke up a 2 it's +4 and raining, twenty minutes later lightning and thunder. At three it starting dumping on us, at one point I was stopped in the middle of the highway and couldn't see the plow on the truck. Opp shut hwy 26 down a refused to let my shovelers drive five hundred feet to the site, so they parked the truck in a parking lot and walked, what a joke. Off to do round two.


Ya wild night, flash freeze then 6 " snow ,all asphault turned into skating rink ,keep checking to make sure dodge still in 4x4. Loader doing donuts, not even trying.


----------



## schrader

Did we ever figure out the max road width allowed, was it 2.6m or 2.8m OPP have bust two guys running HLA 10-16 here today, i am hoping my 9-15 is under width.


----------



## G.Landscape

There was a post... I think the conclusion was its very open depending on the local mto, best to talk to your local devision.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Hwy*



schrader;1571472 said:


> Did we ever figure out the max road width allowed, was it 2.6m or 2.8m OPP have bust two guys running HLA 10-16 here today, i am hoping my 9-15 is under width.


Where they running on a Provincial HWY ?

I would think a swingwing 10-16 angled with the wings folded back should squeak by close to 2.8, never really measured mine... no real need to know as I stay away from HWY's..


----------



## Grassman09

schrader;1571472 said:


> Did we ever figure out the max road width allowed, was it 2.6m or 2.8m OPP have bust two guys running HLA 10-16 here today, i am hoping my 9-15 is under width.


Things must be slow. They must not have reached there quota handing out tickets to people leaving bluemountain.


----------



## G.Landscape

StratfordPusher;1571512 said:


> Where they running on a Provincial HWY ?
> 
> I would think a swingwing 10-16 angled with the wings folded back should squeak by close to 2.8, never really measured mine... no real need to know as I stay away from HWY's..


A little math would say a 10' blade at 30 degree angle would be approx 2.65m wide. Depending on the way the end plates are folded you might be just under or just over the restrictions.

here is what HLA website says ... http://hlasnow.com/displayblade.php?id=15


----------



## LuckyPlower

schrader;1571472 said:


> Did we ever figure out the max road width allowed, was it 2.6m or 2.8m OPP have bust two guys running HLA 10-16 here today, i am hoping my 9-15 is under width.


2.6m is the max width. Unless your a tractor you MAY be exempt. Huge list of exceptions though. Call up the closest OPP/Local P.O./MTO and ask what they think, and hope you get uniform answers.


----------



## goel

StratfordPusher;1571190 said:


> Hey Goel, enjoy your visit.... Thumbs Up
> 
> It is normal for Stratford to get LE and having nothing fall west of the city.... just my luck I guess....


My 4 year old daughter woke up this morning and asked if she could meet grandma and grandpa for dinner. Stratford or Woodstock are both about half way so we always choose Stratford for obvious reasons.

On the return trip the snow had moved as far as the New Dundee cut off but it did not get as far as Guelph.

This week sure did suck up a lot of salt with the temps. Last run of the last truck is due back at 1.


----------



## schrader

This guy is by the book, pulling over everything, so 2.6m it is, going to measure my blade if this snow ever stops. Oh ya another 15cm this morning.


----------



## ff1221

2-3 inches here that isn't blown into a corner somewhere, but there is a nasty little streamer off the lake right now slowly moving north that will likely drop 6 inches by the time it slides by! Hate waking up to piss all and getting dumped on after you start cleanups.:realmad:


----------



## SHAWZER

Alot easier plowing 6 " of fluffy snow today , yesterday was sh,,ty


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Everyone seems worried about today, but it seemed like bs. The problem is it shows the 24 Hour Period that stresses people, but nothing but flurries to get to that point.


----------



## CGM Inc.

This morning at a Neighboring site......


----------



## DeVries

Nice, what did they do toss the frozen chunks infront of the store. Makes for another type of lawsuit, twisted ankles.

I'm looking for an 8 foot box scrapper in decent shape if anyone has one you want to get rid of I'm interested.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1572157 said:


> Everyone seems worried about today, but it seemed like bs. The problem is it shows the 24 Hour Period that stresses people, but nothing but flurries to get to that point.


I salted this morning and went back to bed, haven't looked at a forecast all weekend, it's cold but sunny out... Gonna have something to eat then maybe another nap..Thumbs Up


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1572167 said:


> This morning at a Neighboring site......


Most of that parking lot was all Ice and Snow yesterday evening still.


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1572167 said:


> This morning at a Neighboring site......


Salt water seafood........


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1572251 said:


> I salted this morning and went back to bed, haven't looked at a forecast all weekend, it's cold but sunny out... Gonna have something to eat then maybe another nap..Thumbs Up


That is exactly what I did. Well I scraped my sites down too but then came home and  got up dicked around, time for another siesta.


----------



## greywynd

Funny, I just did the normal chores, and went to bed. Woke up this morning like usual. 

Unfortunately yesterday I had to have the vet out and put down an old horse here, seems the turn for the cold weather was just too much for him. We were hoping to coax him through the winter so he'd get one more summer, but wasn't meant to be.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1572255 said:


> Most of that parking lot was all Ice and Snow yesterday evening still.


And most of the site has now junks of salt everywhere, think they have been placed on purpose! Looks like Clearlane on Draglam anti lumping salt. :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1572355 said:


> And most of the site has now junks of salt everywhere, think they have been placed on purpose! Looks like Clearlane on Draglam anti lumping salt. :laughing:


I guess "junks of salt" come from a "frozen jagg" ...you been hanging around with Chad...?!


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1572382 said:


> I guess "junks of salt" come from a "frozen jagg" ...you been hanging around with Chad...?!


Literally laughing out loud!!!!


----------



## potskie

CGM Inc.;1572355 said:


> And most of the site has now junks of salt everywhere, think they have been placed on purpose! Looks like Clearlane on Draglam anti lumping salt. :laughing:


Didn't you hear? it's their new slow release formula!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Just some more for the amusement....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Ok guys, I need some advice here. I'm having trouble collecting some money. I built two armour stone retaining walls and installed some steps for a landscape contractor. The deal was $3000 deposit on delivery of stone, balance paid on completion and he was to provide all gravel. On the first few days, he didn't show up and the last day he gave me the deposit (when the full amount of $11 000was due). I also ended up having to buy one load of gravel in order to complete my work. In hindsight i should have shut down and waited until paid before finishing the work. I trusted him and it was coming up on Christmas when I go on holidays. I just finished and trusted I'd be paid. He told me that he was a bit tight but expecting money and I'd be paid in the first week of Jan. 

Fast forward a month from completion and I'm still not paid. I have been phoning/texting him daily and he is responding, but saying "you just need to be patient with me" etc.... I know he has collected a lot of money from the homeowner and used it to finance his other jobs. My lawyer has told me that putting a leign on the home will likely result in the homeowner paying 10 percent of the contract value to have the leign removed. He says definately do it because 10 percent is better than nothing, but to wait for the last day and continue trying to collect in the mean time. 

I've continually reminded him that I am not his bank, the deal was pay on completion and that he needs to figure out how to finance his own project. My father wants to notify the customer that we have not been paid and give them notice of a leign in order to get pressure on him from their end too. I've had some suggestions of "show up with an excavator and start removing rocks". This is technically illegal, but even if I did it, I'd only recover a couple thousand worth of stone that I've already paid for.

Does anyone have any creative suggestions or methods that have worked for them in the past? I'm not interested in anything illegal and would like to maintain a professional image. Any thoughts?


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Lein the property*



R.G.PEEL;1572482 said:


> Ok guys, I need some advice here. I'm having trouble collecting some money. I built two armour stone retaining walls and installed some steps for a landscape contractor. The deal was $3000 deposit on delivery of stone, balance paid on completion and he was to provide all gravel. On the first few days, he didn't show up and the last day he gave me the deposit (when the full amount of $11 000was due). I also ended up having to buy one load of gravel in order to complete my work. In hindsight i should have shut down and waited until paid before finishing the work. I trusted him and it was coming up on Christmas when I go on holidays. I just finished and trusted I'd be paid. He told me that he was a bit tight but expecting money and I'd be paid in the first week of Jan.
> 
> Fast forward a month from completion and I'm still not paid. I have been phoning/texting him daily and he is responding, but saying "you just need to be patient with me" etc.... I know he has collected a lot of money from the homeowner and used it to finance his other jobs. My lawyer has told me that putting a leign on the home will likely result in the homeowner paying 10 percent of the contract value to have the leign removed. He says definately do it because 10 percent is better than nothing, but to wait for the last day and continue trying to collect in the mean time.
> 
> I've continually reminded him that I am not his bank, the deal was pay on completion and that he needs to figure out how to finance his own project. My father wants to notify the customer that we have not been paid and give them notice of a leign in order to get pressure on him from their end too. I've had some suggestions of "show up with an excavator and start removing rocks". This is technically illegal, but even if I did it, I'd only recover a couple thousand worth of stone that I've already paid for.
> 
> Does anyone have any creative suggestions or methods that have worked for them in the past? I'm not interested in anything illegal and would like to maintain a professional image. Any thoughts?


I would speak with the home owners first and explain the circumstances, sometimes just some pressure from the customer goes a long way.

Goodluck with it....


----------



## Elite_Maint

Has the customer paid him for the job you did?...I have never done this BUT I think letting the homeowner know might be a good suggestion? Maybe I'm wrong? This will make that guy look sketchy which is good.


----------



## ff1221

R.G.PEEL;1572482 said:


> Ok guys, I need some advice here. I'm having trouble collecting some money. I built two armour stone retaining walls and installed some steps for a landscape contractor. The deal was $3000 deposit on delivery of stone, balance paid on completion and he was to provide all gravel. On the first few days, he didn't show up and the last day he gave me the deposit (when the full amount of $11 000was due). I also ended up having to buy one load of gravel in order to complete my work. In hindsight i should have shut down and waited until paid before finishing the work. I trusted him and it was coming up on Christmas when I go on holidays. I just finished and trusted I'd be paid. He told me that he was a bit tight but expecting money and I'd be paid in the first week of Jan.
> 
> Fast forward a month from completion and I'm still not paid. I have been phoning/texting him daily and he is responding, but saying "you just need to be patient with me" etc.... I know he has collected a lot of money from the homeowner and used it to finance his other jobs. My lawyer has told me that putting a leign on the home will likely result in the homeowner paying 10 percent of the contract value to have the leign removed. He says definately do it because 10 percent is better than nothing, but to wait for the last day and continue trying to collect in the mean time.
> 
> I've continually reminded him that I am not his bank, the deal was pay on completion and that he needs to figure out how to finance his own project. My father wants to notify the customer that we have not been paid and give them notice of a leign in order to get pressure on him from their end too. I've had some suggestions of "show up with an excavator and start removing rocks". This is technically illegal, but even if I did it, I'd only recover a couple thousand worth of stone that I've already paid for.
> 
> Does anyone have any creative suggestions or methods that have worked for them in the past? I'm not interested in anything illegal and would like to maintain a professional image. Any thoughts?


I have found that often a letter threatening legal action gets results, as well as the lean registered against the property shows them you mean business!

The other option is to gather up 10 or 12 of the biggest Canadian Weather thread members and pay buddy van doodle a visit!wesport:laughing:


----------



## adamhumberview

R.G.PEEL;1572482 said:


> Ok guys, I need some advice here. I'm having trouble collecting some money. I built two armour stone retaining walls and installed some steps for a landscape contractor. The deal was $3000 deposit on delivery of stone, balance paid on completion and he was to provide all gravel. On the first few days, he didn't show up and the last day he gave me the deposit (when the full amount of $11 000was due). I also ended up having to buy one load of gravel in order to complete my work. In hindsight i should have shut down and waited until paid before finishing the work. I trusted him and it was coming up on Christmas when I go on holidays. I just finished and trusted I'd be paid. He told me that he was a bit tight but expecting money and I'd be paid in the first week of Jan.
> 
> Fast forward a month from completion and I'm still not paid. I have been phoning/texting him daily and he is responding, but saying "you just need to be patient with me" etc.... I know he has collected a lot of money from the homeowner and used it to finance his other jobs. My lawyer has told me that putting a leign on the home will likely result in the homeowner paying 10 percent of the contract value to have the leign removed. He says definately do it because 10 percent is better than nothing, but to wait for the last day and continue trying to collect in the mean time.
> 
> I've continually reminded him that I am not his bank, the deal was pay on completion and that he needs to figure out how to finance his own project. My father wants to notify the customer that we have not been paid and give them notice of a leign in order to get pressure on him from their end too. I've had some suggestions of "show up with an excavator and start removing rocks". This is technically illegal, but even if I did it, I'd only recover a couple thousand worth of stone that I've already paid for.
> 
> Does anyone have any creative suggestions or methods that have worked for them in the past? I'm not interested in anything illegal and would like to maintain a professional image. Any thoughts?


Leign is a pretty safe way of doing it. However, when you register the leign, you have pay the lawyer. Im sure his retainer will be $1500 to start and increasing and the days go by for him to work on the leign.

Approaching the homeowner is another chance, however if they paid and can produce evidence of them paying.. guess what? Aint their problem anymore.

Then its between you and small claims court. If the landscaper is half as smart as he is a scammer, then you'll be in in court with post-poned dates for 2-3 years.. and in the end he will claim that he can only afford to pay you $500 a month b/c of hard business times. The court will accept it because he is acknowledging his wrong doing and is willing to make amends..

Then he will stop payment after 2 months and you have to sue him again.


----------



## adamhumberview

I had a signed contract for a company located at Brock Rd and the 401 to make me 10 Roll off bins for $32,000.00. I gave a $10,000 deposit on the spot.. CERTIFIED CHEQUE... and was guaranteed on paper delivery of 5 containers in 1-2 weeks and the rest within 1 month.

That was in May 2012. 

August 2012 after lawyers have been involved and court documents have been served and numerous visits to his shop with escort police officers for peace keeping, I get a notorized letter from his lawyer saying 5 containers will be ready in 1 weeks time or my deposit will be returned. 1 week comes and there is 1 container ready.. and the kicker.. HE WANTS TO BE PAID 1/2 OF THE BALANCE TO GET THE OTHER 4 MADE!

I tell him to shove a cucumber up his mother and blow her.. and guess what.. I end up being told by the "peace keeping officers" that I have now crossed the line and my court ordered document is no good bc I was harassing him.

Its now January 2013 and I have no containers, no $$.. and just a piece of paper saying he has swtiched lawyers 1 day after that letter was written by his original lawyer so it means **** and now I gotta sit here and wait like a clown..

and the kicker.. after i sued him.. he return filed a suit against us!!!


----------



## G.Landscape

Just to be clear you wanted 3k deposit then 8k on completion but you haven't gotten any of that? 

I would definitely have the lawyer send him a letter forcing legal action of he does not pay and talk with the homeowner to help put the pressure on the contractor. 

If the homeowner hasn't paid the contract in full yet I would talk to them about paying you directly.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Since you are the sub to original contractor I would even doubt the home owner would give 0.02$ since they had no agreement with you to begin with.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I do any collecting in person. I rarely have issues but when I do I catch them at their work (or home) at my convenience and ask for a cheque. Phoning and texts are easy to put off, a guy standing infront of you not so much. In all my years in business, there has only been $300 I couldn't collect, and I was glad when I let it go cause it meant they would never ask me for anything again.
In retrospect if it's only been since christmas, I would try the popping by route first, then consider council.


----------



## kefala

CGM Inc.;1572553 said:


> Since you are the sub to original contractor I would even doubt the home owner would give 0.02$ since they had no agreement with you to begin with.


Lien act protects subs of contractors as well.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Dont bother getting lawyers involved. The only math they took in law school was how to add up their bills. Work it out with the landscaper. Give him some terms and make it an expensive lesson learned. Trust me. I have been there. Lawyers are b!tches.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

G. Landscape: It was $14 000 total and he paid the $3000 agreed deposit, but on the day of completion whe I was supposed to be paid in full.

Humberview: Exactly the situation you described where judgement was won and we still only collected cents on each dollar happened to my father's construction company about 4 years ago. We currently have a case where we have won judgement and the judge has awarded full payment to us leveraged against the industrial property where we did the work. This is a great outcome of the legal route, but it has already been 5 months since we won and may be many more before we get paid. We just know that we eventually will. As for the having a freakout, I can identify with wanting to, but I'm pretty good at biting my tounge. 

ff1221: same thing, I'd love to go the route of making a PS get together at their home, but then I think we would just end up getting in trouble and still not paid. I've had customers joke about whether we intentionally only have large guys onsite because at 220, I'm often the small guy on our crew! Great thought, not so good in practice.

Elite Maintainance: I'm very confused about whether or not the homeowner has paid yet. The contractor responds to me promptly by phone or text whenever I contact him, but sometimes he is waiting for a payment from the homeowner, sometimes he is going to pay me as soon as another customer on a different site pays him, etc.... I know the homeowner has paid a large portion ($30 000 that I know of) but I don't know if they still owe him anything or not. He is not done so I assume they at least have something held back.

CGM: I absolutely agree with you that if the homeowner has paid him, they will not pay me as well. I am hoping that if they know there is a subtrade with a grievance and leign rights, they will hopefully either force my payment, or arrange a meeting with us all and direct their payment to me in order to avoid further issue. I know they won't just scratch me a cheque because I complain, but it could start the ball rolling. I really don't want to go that route because my deal was with the contractor not the homeowner and I believe in following the proper channels. I am, however starting to doubt the likelihood of getting my money that way.

Markus: Thanks, that's a great idea. I've been trying to catch him at the site, visited 4 times now, and haven't caught him there. I was more wanting to see if he was making progress towards completion, but now that you mention it, it would be a lot harder to say no face to face. The last few days he has taken to texting instead of phone (red flag). When I call him, he will always answer but "cough cough he is cough cough really sick cough cough with pneumonia and would cough prefer to cough cough text or cough email"

Mark sorry about your horse, that sucks. On the bright side you now have 2 less mouths to feed. Keep it up, you're really cutting down on overhead this winter!!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Absolutely agreed. We've used our lawyer on quite a few occasions (which is sad to have to do) and he is the first to tell us at the onslaught that his legal fees will quickly outweigh any potential reward. On the bright side he has a relatively new house and an interest in some restaurants which my father builds. Our costs are drastically reduced, and he is honest enough to tell us when not to waste our money on him. 

As it stands, I have let the contractor know that I am not waiting beyond the leign expiration but am also being up front that it is my last move as it costs me money and him a happy client. As Adam mentioned, even a win is usually a negotiated settlement, the terms of which are rarely respected anyway. 

I'm just getting really frustrated as this has happened a number of times now where we have done exactly what we have agreed to do in a timely fashion, and then not been paid. No contest on the work from the contractors, they're very happy, just they are out of money. I have only been in business 4 years and it has happened 5 times. Each time the costs of pursuing the debt outweigh the debt itself so we take it on the chin thousands of dollars.


----------



## JD Dave

This reminds me of the 16k a guy owes me for combining and trucking of his soybeans this fall. Same story everytime I do work for him but he always pays. If he still in contact with you I wouldn't get lawyers involved. It really hasn't been that long so I wouldn't get overly excited yet.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Normally this wouldn't be a concern as most construction is 30-45 days if we're lucky. The reason I'm so worried about this one only 30 days in is that there was a lot of BS at the beginning of this project with him telling me that we were too expensive etc... but that he needed us to do it and do it fast, just do it cheaper. I questioned whether he could afford it and he guaranteed that he could. Normally a 3 day job like this I wouldn't ask a deposit, but that's why I asked for the $3000. When we were complete and unpaid I started getting concerned. Virtually no progress has been made onsite since, which makes me think he is out of money for labourers. I'm trying everything I can to keep the lawyer option for last. I'm going to try to find him in person tomorrow and force him to give me a firm plan of how he intends to pay, not just "you'll get paid" that he keeps saying. 


As for your bean debt, if the guy does this everytime, perhaps next time truck the beans in and sell them as your own. Take your combining/trucking money and pay him the balance! He might get pissed, but what could he do at that point?


----------



## DKG

Grant, have you considered a collection agency? I tried one this spring and was very impressed, also you dont pay until they collect.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I hadn't, but I'm open to ideas. If you don't mind me askinghow much did they collect and how quickly? what was the fee for doing so?


----------



## DKG

Dixon Commercial was the company, I believe it was 600.00 to start, good for 5 years 10% commision. On more difficult cases 40% plus concrete I think. They have recovered 4 grand for me so far.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

wow, thats not bad. i'll bring that option up with my father tomorrow and maybe give them a call to see what they think.


----------



## DKG

When you see how much they nag you to start the process, you'll soon see their persistance and realize they'll collect.


----------



## LuckyPlower

JD Dave;1572751 said:


> This reminds me of the 16k a guy owes me for combining and trucking of his soybeans this fall. Same story everytime I do work for him but he always pays. If he still in contact with you I wouldn't get lawyers involved. It really hasn't been that long so I wouldn't get overly excited yet.


Hey RGP, hope you don't mind me talking a shot at this. I'm thinking along the lines of JD. Communication is key. Sometimes methodical is the way. No one like to kiss up to a guy that owes you money, but sometimes you have to coax'em along and get it out. It becomes a chess match in a way.

One time I had a guy owe me 5k, took me almost a year of stopping in and working on him. The key was showing him in a nice way I wasn't going away. I got him to write me a couple post dated cheques in installment. First cheque bounced.... went in to see him and he was all confused why it bounced... of course he was... so he gave me another post dated cheque and said hold on don't put any more in till he calls me. I let a month go by, all cheques were ready. Long story short... I got the cheques cashed by having my bank go to his bank and pull the money the second he put it in. It was beautiful.... he called and was mad. 8 months later he is out of business.

If the contractor your working for is using you as bank it's only a matter of time till he crashes. Try to get some post dated cheques off the guy to get things flowing.


----------



## JD Dave

DKG;1572779 said:


> Dixon Commercial was the company, I believe it was 600.00 to start, good for 5 years 10% commision. On more difficult cases 40% plus concrete I think. They have recovered 4 grand for me so far.


You do realize I'm not going to pay you no matter how much they call?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I never mind, thats an interesting approach.


----------



## Ant118

Just got back from Casino Rama. Really coming down in Orillia. Prolly 10cm+ and didnt look like it was slowing down. Then nothing in Barrie lol. Finally saw some real snow, go jealous a bit to be honest lol.


----------



## schrader

You can have some we got 19cm dumped in us in two hours, off I go again


----------



## DKG

JD Dave;1572805 said:


> You do realize I'm not going to pay you no matter how much they call?


When I read your previous post, I had to double check that I paid for combining.


----------



## goel

schrader;1572882 said:


> You can have some we got 19cm dumped in us in two hours, off I go again


That would not be fun in the wind and cold. Hope nothing broke on you.


----------



## JD Dave

DKG;1572995 said:


> When I read your previous post, I had to double check that I paid for combining.


Or I'd have free smokes for the rest of my life. oh wait I already I have that.


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;1572882 said:


> You can have some we got 19cm dumped in us in two hours, off I go again


Ya a good 8 - 10 " here , quite often could not see where i was going even with both eyes open !


----------



## G.Landscape

Only a dusting here this morning....calling for flurries all day so I salted the lots but no real accumulation yet,wishing we had more snow because it looks like its going to be an expensive day...


----------



## Triple L

Somebody forgot to add conditioner lol


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Ouch*



G.Landscape;1573091 said:


> Only a dusting here this morning....calling for flurries all day so I salted the lots but no real accumulation yet,wishing we had more snow because it looks like its going to be an expensive day...


Ouch, looks expensive already !.... Heavy haulers are big bucks....

Wind blew snow dust all night, think we ended up with a full sand run and a handful of plows... so I hear ya..... still better then a 30cm hit anytime....

Goodluck with the FORD ??


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Agree*

One time I had a guy owe me 5k, took me almost a year of stopping in and working on him. The key was showing him in a nice way I wasn't going away. I got him to write me a couple post dated cheques in installment. First cheque bounced.... went in to see him and he was all confused why it bounced... of course he was... so he gave me another post dated cheque and said hold on don't put any more in till he calls me. I let a month go by, all cheques were ready. Long story short... I got the cheques cashed by having my bank go to his bank and pull the money the second he put it in. It was beautiful.... he called and was mad. 8 months later he is out of business.

If the contractor your working for is using you as bank it's only a matter of time till he crashes. Try to get some post dated cheques off the guy to get things flowing.[/QUOTE]

Great advice, I would get post dated cheques which gives him no further excuses not to pay, if one bounces I would just call your local fruad squad and have his ass charged with writting an NSF cheque, worked for me in the past.... amazing there are people out there pulling this crap..Goodluck with it....


----------



## Grassman09

Anyone Interested in a skid steer plow? It's Faster with the bucket.


----------



## Grassman09

G.Landscape;1573091 said:


> Only a dusting here this morning....calling for flurries all day so I salted the lots but no real accumulation yet,wishing we had more snow because it looks like its going to be an expensive day...


I paid $650 to move my dump truck last month 5mins down the road. Should have flat towed it with my 6430 at nite.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Wing it*



Grassman09;1573260 said:


> Anyone Interested in a skid steer plow? It's Faster with the bucket.


Need to wing that blade to make it more productive, still remember plowing back in the 80"s with a 7.5 Western straight blade and no wings... don't know how I managed back then when we had real winters....I still plow a few of the lots I did back then and I could never go back to a straight blade as I plow them 50% faster now...

Just food for thought.....


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Wow*



Grassman09;1573262 said:


> I paid $650 to move my dump truck last month 5mins down the road. Should have flat towed it with my 6430 at nite.


WOW, thats crazy expensive ... I would be pulling it with a tractor at night for sure....

Hope it snows for ya....


----------



## CGM Inc.

StratfordPusher;1573152 said:


> ....weather man.


They sure can't get it right! Up and down all day...now we are back to 2-4cm from 1cm just an hour ago.


----------



## G.Landscape

Grassman09;1573262 said:


> I paid $650 to move my dump truck last month 5mins down the road. Should have flat towed it with my 6430 at nite.


Wow, it costs us about $300 to move it 40km and he was on site hooking up for about 45 mins because he had to turn the truck around and fill the air for breaks.


----------



## Mr.Markus

G.Landscape;1573369 said:


> Wow, it costs us about $300 to move it 40km and he was on site hooking up for about 45 mins because he had to turn the truck around and fill the air for breaks.


I so hate the internet for finding what other people paid...............especially if it's Dean.

That Active truck looks like the a guy I pass daily on the fringe of Rockwood/Guelph.


----------



## Grassman09

StratfordPusher;1573316 said:


> Need to wing that blade to make it more productive, still remember plowing back in the 80"s with a 7.5 Western straight blade and no wings... don't know how I managed back then when we had real winters....I still plow a few of the lots I did back then and I could never go back to a straight blade as I plow them 50% faster now...
> 
> Just food for thought.....


Too many islands and parking stalls where I'd use the blade. Good idea thou.



G.Landscape;1573369 said:


> Wow, it costs us about $300 to move it 40km and he was on site hooking up for about 45 mins because he had to turn the truck around and fill the air for breaks.


They come out to Milton?


----------



## G.Landscape

Mr.Markus;1573383 said:


> I so hate the internet for finding what other people paid...............especially if it's Dean.
> 
> That Active truck looks like the a guy I pass daily on the fringe of Rockwood/Guelph.


They charge basically by the hour for round trip. Their shop to drop off point and back to their shop.

So from kitchener-milton-mechanic-Kitchener....your going to end up in the hole big time.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Down graded again*

Our 5-10 with LE tonight got down graded and they canceled the squall and wind watches for Stratford.... go figure, snowing like crazy just 15 miles north and has for the past few hours....

Way to go EC & WTN....


----------



## schrader

Wish they would cancel ours, we got 10cm in an hour and a half today, 40cm since Sunday. I would love to have one day with out some snow. This cold is hard on the equipment, the floating cutting edges on the HLA were frozen solid today, had to heat them with the torch for five minutes to get all the ice out. Going to crash looks like we are in for another long night.


----------



## cet

I take my hat off to you sir, I don't know how you do it. The squalls have been just crazy, down here their upset because I missed salting a 1/2cm of snow at -21 that happened at 5am.


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader;1573547 said:


> Wish they would cancel ours, we got 10cm in an hour and a half today, 40cm since Sunday. I would love to have one day with out some snow. This cold is hard on the equipment, the floating cutting edges on the HLA were frozen solid today, had to heat them with the torch for five minutes to get all the ice out. Going to crash looks like we are in for another long night.


2008-09 winter was like that for me. I was out 27 days in a row in January, 16hr days. It was kinda cool cause I got a rythm going and snow felt like a regular job for the first time ever in my life.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1573553 said:


> 2008-09 winter was like that for me. I was out 27 days in a row in January, 16hr days. It was kinda cool cause I got a rythm going and snow felt like a regular job for the first time ever in my life.


08 was a crazy winter here too. I had 2 brokers start that year. They might have made more that year then the next 3 combined. Not looking forward to another one like that until after I retire.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1573575 said:


> 08 was a crazy winter here too. I had 2 brokers start that year. They might have made more that year then the next 3 combined. Not looking forward to another one like that until after I retire.


2020....when I get a new truck...for my 50th birthday.:laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha - today was an odd one. we ended up with close to 2 inches in some parts of the downtown core. It went on an angle to the north west. Scarborough and Markham had barely a dusting in most spots. The cold didn't bother me after a while, actually shoveled downtown myself.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1573688 said:


> haha - today was an odd one. we ended up with close to 2 inches in some parts of the downtown core. It went on an angle to the north west. Scarborough and Markham had barely a dusting in most spots. The cold didn't bother me after a while, actually shoveled downtown myself.


Might need some pics of that if you expect us to believe that. I didn't know you owned a shovel.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1573553 said:


> 2008-09 winter was like that for me. I was out 27 days in a row in January, 16hr days. It was kinda cool cause I got a rythm going and snow felt like a regular job for the first time ever in my life.


Year I started plowing.....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

cet;1573695 said:


> Might need some pics of that if you expect us to believe that. I didn't know you owned a shovel.


haha, it usually never leaves the side of the truck.

It was just an odd lake effect... I haven't had it like this before. Downtown usually is fine next to the others.


----------



## SHAWZER

I really like all the snow we are getting , wish it would warm up a little bit , finding all the cold drafts in the loaders .


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1573696 said:


> Year I started plowing.....


40 year old virgin...?


----------



## JD Dave

Most heavy tow trucks charge a hook fee and then its $/km. Hansen Towing in Brampton is worth calling they are family owned and won't gouge you like others will.


----------



## potskie

CGM Inc.;1573696 said:


> Year I started plowing.....


Hey me too! Here I was thinking I was the only idiot newbie who came back for more after that year.


----------



## potskie

SHAWZER;1573711 said:


> I really like all the snow we are getting , wish it would warm up a little bit , finding all the cold drafts in the loaders .


lol I'm finding them all around the house.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1573718 said:


> 40 year old virgin...?


Could call me that!


----------



## Elite_Maint

Pristine PM ltd;1573706 said:


> haha, it usually never leaves the side of the truck.
> 
> It was just an odd lake effect... I haven't had it like this before. Downtown usually is fine next to the others.


Yes it was odd for sure. Some places had a trace and some had upto 4-5cm....I haven't ever experienced this downtown!..normally we never get effect by this stuff.


----------



## ff1221

Went and cleaned up businesses yesterday morning, not much in them an inch or so, about 10am a streamer settled in and by 1pm we had a solid 8". Got all cleaned up by 8:30, 2-3" overnight so we are back at it this morning.


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice easy 4 ", lots of traction when its this cold . Hard to work the loaders enough to keep the temp. up .


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

Does anyone live near miller lake? If so, and I doubt this is true up there, and you have free time my friend has a cottage up there and was looking for someone to clean out his driveway. Send a pm and we can go over details. Thanks and hopefully all you LE located plow guys are doing well and running as smooth as the indsutry can. Personally plowing with flu like systems isn't much fun.


----------



## SHAWZER

Another 2 " so far today , maybe easy night pushing fluff .


----------



## schrader

Never seems to quit snowing now. Had both tractors in the heated shop last night but the snow wing had to stay outside. So cold it would barely move until the oil got warmed up. Lost a skid shoe last night, I know its in a snow pile some where so now Im afraid to blow anything back, lots of fun.


----------



## SHAWZER

We better take the snow when we can get it , plus temps next week .


----------



## ff1221

rugbyinthesnow;1574260 said:


> Does anyone live near miller lake? If so, and I doubt this is true up there, and you have free time my friend has a cottage up there and was looking for someone to clean out his driveway. Send a pm and we can go over details. Thanks and hopefully all you LE located plow guys are doing well and running as smooth as the indsutry can. Personally plowing with flu like systems isn't much fun.


I'm likely the only one on this thread remotely close to Miller Lake and it's still 1.5 hrs North of me, but in the same county! Tell your friend to try Harold Sutherland Construction, he might have a truck up there.

Phone: (519) 376-5698


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

and that right there is why online communities are great!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Farm show passes. Welcome 

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...Q4uGp61ilYf6wggQ3MrwFfyAdUTsiO5qmiMWmNbqOaN9-


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

take a look at What is going on in Russia 
http://rt.com/news/winter-snow-russia-weather-275/

Those pictures are crazy


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1574774 said:


> Farm show passes. Welcome
> 
> http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...Q4uGp61ilYf6wggQ3MrwFfyAdUTsiO5qmiMWmNbqOaN9-


See you there..thanks

Mike


----------



## R.G.PEEL

MIDTOWNPC;1574791 said:


> take a look at What is going on in Russia
> http://rt.com/news/winter-snow-russia-weather-275/
> 
> Those pictures are crazy


That's nuts! There are places in the rest of canada where they call that "Tuesday" For any area without the ability to deal with it that would be devastating.

I would love to have one big crazy snowstorm like that. One where they call the army. One that takes a week to dig out from. Of course I don't wish for the associated death and injury, just to be part of that kind of challenge.

I remember the 1999 snow emergency, but I was only 14 and the only clearing i did was my skating rink.

I'm sure it will happen again at some point.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just got a msg that the contractor dragging me out got a cheque from a client tonight. Needs to deposit it and let it clear, but then he can pay me. It will still only be partial, but better than a sharp stick in the eye.


----------



## orenlasko

R.G.PEEL;1574847 said:


> That's nuts! There are places in the rest of canada where they call that "Tuesday" For any area without the ability to deal with it that would be devastating.
> 
> I would love to have one big crazy snowstorm like that. One where they call the army. One that takes a week to dig out from. Of course I don't wish for the associated death and injury, just to be part of that kind of challenge.
> 
> I remember the 1999 snow emergency, but I was only 14 and the only clearing i did was my skating rink.
> 
> I'm sure it will happen again at some point.


I remember that week very clearly. I spent the entire weekend in 4lo. Non stop plowing. It was crazy. A once in a lifetime experience. Back then I did resi's too...


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1574885 said:


> Just got a msg that the contractor dragging me out got a cheque from a client tonight. Needs to deposit it and let it clear, but then he can pay me. It will still only be partial, but better than a sharp stick in the eye.


Believe it when you see it! Hope it goes through for you!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lets say I'm not holding my breath or writing cheques against it! lol


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

ff1221;1574593 said:


> I'm likely the only one on this thread remotely close to Miller Lake and it's still 1.5 hrs North of me, but in the same county! Tell your friend to try Harold Sutherland Construction, he might have a truck up there.
> 
> Phone: (519) 376-5698


Thanks! I'll pass that on.


----------



## ff1221

rugbyinthesnow;1574977 said:


> Thanks! I'll pass that on.


No Problem, It's a start anyway, if it fails let me know and I'll see what else I can dig up, my next door neighbour has a cottage up there as well so he might know of someone around there, but Harold has Quarries up there so he likely has a truck or loader in the area.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Just got a call for a site in Midland if anyone is interested. Currently under construction and will sign a multi year.


----------



## SHAWZER

Anybody using heated wiper blades , are they worth the money ?


----------



## JD Dave

SHAWZER;1575288 said:


> Anybody using heated wiper blades , are they worth the money ?


I bought 2 sets of the Everblades and they were crap. The rubber seems to be very hard and they don't work well to follow your windsheild. I think I'd try the heated sheets that stick to the bottom of your windshield instead or a different kind of heated wiper.


----------



## SHAWZER

Ok thanks dave , I wiill look into it further .


----------



## schrader

Oh yeah more snow here, realy was looking forward to an afternoon off.


----------



## SHAWZER

You have to plow in the middle of the day too ?


----------



## CGM Inc.

You don't?


----------



## SHAWZER

A few passes at the food store if its real bad ,other than that it can wait till morning.


----------



## grandview

You guys can take your cold weather back now,I'm done with it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER;1575461 said:


> You have to plow in the middle of the day too ?





CGM Inc.;1575533 said:


> You don't?


Middle of the day plows are usually just quickies....


----------



## G.Landscape

I'll just leave this here....


----------



## schrader

All I plow is condos, Its better to plow in the day when there is less cars in the way.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1575658 said:


> Middle of the day plows are usually just quickies....


But there expensive. Mine will be 12 next month.


----------



## GMC Driver

That was a fun day. Woke up to nothing, and hour later it was white. LE of Lake Ontario, which we rarely get. St. Catharines got a few inches, scrambled a salt run in on most everything else.

I'm always surprised by how little other contractors do on days like today. We were all done before noon, and I saw more than one who were just getting started, other lots that were not touched. I guess they're in business to make those of us who go to work right away look better!


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1575674 said:


> I'll just leave this here....


Don't leave those there they'll get stolen!

I came across those in this months 4 wheel magazine. Killer setup. Only thing I'm curious about is how badly they beat up your tires. Other than that SOLD!


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;1575684 said:


> All I plow is condos, Its better to plow in the day when there is less cars in the way.


That makes sense , not many condos in meaford . Got some banks to shove back , think i will wait till it warms up a bit , easier on machine and operator .


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I love those! So simple and effective, hopefully not 20 g like the tire replacement ones are.


----------



## G.Landscape

Pristine PM ltd;1575994 said:


> I love those! So simple and effective, hopefully not 20 g like the tire replacement ones are.


The Outfitter we used for our ice fishing trip had a set of the bolt on tire replacement ones for his 2up Honda he said 5k for that set up. And way better for pulling sleds and huts around the ice then a snowmobile.

I have no idea on the cost of these ones. I wouldn't be surprised if they were more.


----------



## ff1221

It's pretty bad when the track system you buy for your ATV costs 1/2 to 2/3 the cost of the ATV itself, I looked at them for one of my UTVs but couldn't swallow the price.


----------



## schrader

Anyone know were I can find a cover for my salter? I had a local boat top guy make my last one, but I have been waiting since November for him to make one for my new salter. After busting out frozen chucks of salt last night Im tired of waiting.


----------



## JD Dave

ANy place that makes truck tarps. There is a place in Brampton that has been there for 30 years that I just got a tarp from last week. Covers By Robert. Or just google truck tarps.

http://www.yellowpages.ca/bus/Ontario/Brampton/Custom-Covers-By-Robert/463000.html


----------



## Mr.Markus

I've used a few local places around here, Wellington canvas, Fergus awing.


----------



## goel

Light flakes just starting in Burlington.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Kitchener Snow*

Hey Kitchener wheres your Snow ? was in your city yesterday and can't believe we have 3 or 4 x's more snow and I thought our winter sucked so far.... I feel for you guys.....hope it changes...


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

all our kitchener snow has blown on through town! That last high wind day took everything and shipped it out of here.


----------



## Grassman09

Looks like the wind dumped it in Etobicoke earlier this week. Was in the 401 & Eglington area yesterday and it looked like they had 5+ cm on the ground there.


----------



## G.Landscape

Falling now in Kitchener, few cm so far.....looks like probably 8pm it might slow down


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The vultures are busy today!! All kinds of wrecks for them in Markham


----------



## DeVries

Looks like Dean will be busy tonight, up to 15cm's out his way.


----------



## GMC Driver

Been snowing since noon here - taken 5 hours to get to 1 cm. Residual has kept it burnt off for now...


----------



## CGM Inc.

3cm on the ground and tapering off. That is at my house on unsalted walk.


----------



## TLG99

GMC Driver;1576591 said:


> Been snowing since noon here - taken 5 hours to get to 1 cm. Residual has kept it burnt off for now...


Same down here in the Creek...maybe have 2-3 cm's down. Almost stopped snowing and rader looks, more or less, clear.

Some residual breaking through, but just finished a full salt run to make sure.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

EC says major snow on every coburg site NOT serviced by Dean!! Unless he wants it in which case he will get only the amount he wants!!! Lol


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1576264 said:


> Anyone know were I can find a cover for my salter? I had a local boat top guy make my last one, but I have been waiting since November for him to make one for my new salter. After busting out frozen chucks of salt last night Im tired of waiting.


You can try these guys they are just south of me and make all kinds of coverings!

http://www.tiesmatarps.on.ca/contact.htm


----------



## greywynd

I know i did some more salting again today here. I think the next couple days are firewood days though.


----------



## Hysert

Going out for a salt... residual is working good.. gotta a new guy and need to show him the route..


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Pickering scarborough and east are very messy. Just sitting over us on radar. Lots of fun


----------



## cet

Nothing on the radar and it is snowing pretty good at my house.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It is accumulating but I can't say it's snowing good. You can barely see it here. Might be lucky and get away with a early morning salt run


----------



## adamhumberview

vaughan is decent.. 1-2 cm of slush with residuals... queensway and 427 is different story.. close to 4-5 right now.. north york is slush also..


----------



## schrader

Just a dusting here and seems to be clearing out.


----------



## SHAWZER

You might get an afternoon off yet .


----------



## JD Dave

Guys are just starting plowing. Could have melted it but the machinery needs ran to make sure everything starts. Salt was working really well though.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'd take 15cms but they keep changing it 
Fired up all the machines just now to make sure they are good. Everything ran for a bit and is fine. 
Put a few plows inside just to warm up 

Weekend plows are awesome for me as all my factories are closed. 

I'd like a monster storm right now. 

401 just closed both ways cause of accident apparently 
Glad the wife works local now with a 2 min commute


----------



## schrader

Ya im looking forward to it, just looked at the records 11 pushes this month, and rolled 100 hrs on the JD so far this season. Not bad considering how warm the first part of the month was and we still have a few days left in January.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Looks like Dave is heading out to site check.....


----------



## G.Landscape

Mr.Markus;1576743 said:


> Looks like Dave is heading out to site check.....


Verdict is in......Time for a salt run! hahaha


----------



## potskie

Just got back from throwing a little salt at my priority sites. Residual kept everything around 1 CM, anything high traffic is just slush.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*5cm*

Just did a lot check, 5cm new snow down and 10cm of old snow slush from the afternoon melt and this mornings salt run... looks like another full scrap and push tonight.... Thumbs Up Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1576709 said:


> Guys are just starting plowing. Could have melted it but the machinery needs ran to make sure everything starts. Salt was working really well though.


Partial plow for us too, most places salt is fine.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1576854 said:


> Partial plow for us too, most places salt is fine.


The further east you go the more snow there is.


----------



## CGM Inc.

We realized that too, and the further south too.
Don't have to much out your way, just a little place around the corner from the mall.


----------



## Ant118

gonna go do a spot check now see how it is by jane/401 area.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

We have only flurries here. Areas that were salted are still black. I don't know where they got the predictions from. Snow squall warning ended also.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1576914 said:


> We have only flurries here. Areas that were salted are still black. I don't know where they got the predictions from. Snow squall warning ended also.


cause the LE is stuck here!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

We got nailed good along the lake with lots of light fluffy snow. 
The further you get away from it the less there is. 
Full scrape and salt run for us tonite.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Just finishing up - I had 15cm np at port union and lawrence. Nicest fluffiest stuff You could ask for.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Saw one of your pretty fords picking up at FSI this afternoon. Nice setup.


----------



## Triple L

Potski - the two way just blew up heard one of WG big green tractors got pulled over after the round about on homer... I assume it wasn't for speeding LOL... ********


----------



## ff1221

Very little accumulation here about 1inch but the roads have started coming apart the town plows are dumping 12inches of hard pack into the ends of everyone's driveways!


----------



## G.Landscape

Salted mid day yesterday and that meant most was slushy today. 2cm at most, plowed out the slush from the lots.

Seems like when it snows not only do people forget how to drive they also forget how to park.....I hate Daytime runs!!


----------



## snowplowchick

G.Landscape;1577181 said:


> Salted mid day yesterday and that meant most was slushy today. 2cm at most, plowed out the slush from the lots.
> 
> Seems like when it snows not only do people forget how to drive they also forget how to park.....I hate Daytime runs!!


Oh yes I hear you. Dealt with a terrible parker yesterday too. G landscape, are you driving a cab over or something?

Anyone lose their spare tire from underneath their truck before?

Good thing it happened in a lot and not on the road because it could have killed someone.


----------



## adamhumberview

Finally had time to take some pics of the loader and the plot setup...

It's a 12 ft blade... All new hoses..cutting edges are all good..

It's just not the right set up for this machine... I'd rather use something bigger


----------



## adamhumberview

Another pic


----------



## adamhumberview

One more pic


----------



## SHAWZER

Couple questions. How tall is the blade ? Hand held remote in the cab ? Does it only need 1 hyd. feed line ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Happy Birthday Stefan.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1577275 said:


> Happy Birthday Stefan.


Same to you if I'm not mistaken!


----------



## adamhumberview

SHAWZER;1577248 said:


> Couple questions. How tall is the blade ? Hand held remote in the cab ? Does it only need 1 hyd. feed line ?


I will measure it out next time I'm out...I'd say 3 ft??

We have it angling right to left off a button/ toggle and same for the wings... We only set it up for 2 buttons, but you can set it up for whatever really..

It has the same hydraulic connection as my kubota tractor, but the tractor is run off 1 hand lever and 2 more levers for each wing....

To do the exact same set up as we did on ours from scratch cost me $2500 complete... Plus he did about of welding for me also.... So abut less I guess..


----------



## schrader

Looks good, only thing missing is the snow. Is it a 4000 series?


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1577025 said:


> Potski - the two way just blew up heard one of WG big green tractors got pulled over after the round about on homer... I assume it wasn't for speeding LOL... ********


That's awesome! Idiots deserve the hassle :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1577358 said:


> Same to you if I'm not mistaken!


Happy Birthday to the the both of you. You'll both always be older then me. Thumbs Up


----------



## SHAWZER

adamhumberview;1577432 said:


> I will measure it out next time I'm out...I'd say 3 ft??
> 
> We have it angling right to left off a button/ toggle and same for the wings... We only set it up for 2 buttons, but you can set it up for whatever really..
> 
> It has the same hydraulic connection as my kubota tractor, but the tractor is run off 1 hand lever and 2 more levers for each wing....
> 
> To do the exact same set up as we did on ours from scratch cost me $2500 complete... Plus he did about of welding for me also.... So abut less I guess..


Does all of the electric over hyd. controls and buttons, lines and valves come with the blade ?


----------



## SHAWZER

Let me clarify , not asking about hyd. lines on loader , just electric lines and valve to the cab. Maybe i am not understanding how you have this hooked up to loader.


----------



## Triple L

potskie;1577526 said:


> That's awesome! Idiots deserve the hassle :laughing:


I'd love to know if they got an overwidth ticket or what??? was hoping you would know...


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1577570 said:


> I'd love to know if they got an overwidth ticket or what??? was hoping you would know...


No idea. After I left they subsequently fired every employee that worked under me and rehired the whole place. With a bunch of guys who aside from one have literally 0 experience. Then when sites looked like crap and were not getting serviced timely they blamed me to the customers :laughing:

I only know this because I service a couple that are side by side with theirs and an old customer of mine saw me servicing my site and flagged me down to chat.


----------



## Triple L

interesting.....


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1577641 said:


> interesting.....


The orange stuff was tendered in Nov, Green guys got almost all of em back lol. Fairview and FCR are free game tho if that's what you're thinking.


----------



## adamhumberview

SHAWZER;1577551 said:


> Does all of the electric over hyd. controls and buttons, lines and valves come with the blade ?


In my last pic you can see a blue box under the cab.... That's the electric converter...

From there we run the wiring and hydraulics..


----------



## adamhumberview

SHAWZER;1577551 said:


> Does all of the electric over hyd. controls and buttons, lines and valves come with the blade ?


No... Whatever is on the machine stays with the machine.... You get all the hydraulic lines ( brand new ) that quick connect to the machine side connection panel...

Just the wiring and setup on the machine end cost me almost $3000....

I can refer you to the guy who did mine for me...I think he was fair.. Stewart's equip did a backhoe for my buddy and charged him $11,000 but he provided all the quick attach and all... All I needed was the wiring and hoses and controls.. My machine came with a quick attach coupler... It was just broken


----------



## SHAWZER

Ok now I understand how you have it hooked up . What was broke that needed all the welding ? Still interested in how high the blade is ?


----------



## CGM Inc.

From one of our lovely friends!


----------



## Mr.Markus

My wife calls me the same thing......... Big plowman.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Your wife calls you lots of things


----------



## DeVries

Looks like tomorrow could be a real mess. Snow changing over to rain. With the ground having all the frost in it now I'm sure that rain will turn to ice real fast.


----------



## cet

DeVries;1577862 said:


> Looks like tomorrow could be a real mess. Snow changing over to rain. With the ground having all the frost in it now I'm sure that rain will turn to ice real fast.


There is a chance of freezing rain here also. It's always best to have some snow down when the freezing rain hits instead of it landing on the bare asphalt. Tough to explain to the suits that know more then we do though.


----------



## schrader

cet;1577935 said:


> There is a chance of freezing rain here also. It's always best to have some snow down when the freezing rain hits instead of it landing on the bare asphalt. Tough to explain to the suits that know more then we do though.


That's my plan for tomorrow two.


----------



## DeVries

A pre salting will be in the works for tonight for us here.


----------



## augustaGM

We are pre-salting this evening before the snow salts as well


----------



## grandview

CGM Inc.;1577782 said:


> From one of our lovely friends!


That looks like your handwriting.


----------



## grandview

This just popped up.


WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 2 AM TO 1 PM EST MONDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN BUFFALO HAS ISSUED A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW... FREEZING RAIN... AND SLEET... WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 2 AM TO 1 PM EST MONDAY.

* LOCATIONS... NIAGARA FRONTIER AND WESTERN SOUTHERN TIER.

* TIMING... OVERNIGHT TONIGHT THROUGH EARLY MONDAY AFTERNOON.

* HAZARDS... SNOW... FREEZING RAIN... AND SLEET.

* ACCUMULATIONS... SNOW AND SLEET ACCUMULATING 1 TO 2 INCHES. ICE ACCUMULATING UP TO ONE TENTH OF AN INCH.


----------



## TLG99

DeVries;1578172 said:


> A pre salting will be in the works for tonight for us here.


The concept of pre salting lots has always been a tough call for me and in 14 years of business, I think I have only done so once. On that occasion, freezing rain (no snow) was forecasted, followed by rain and mild temps.

We pre salted everything, had about 30 minutes of freezing rain, then plain old rain washed all that money in labour/materials away in no time.

EC and WN are both forecasting 2-4 cm's of snow tonight, before the freezing rain starts around 9am, followed by rain around noon.

If you don't mind me asking, what is the thought process in pre salting lots tonight? Are you planning on salting everything twice?....once to melt the snow, a second time for freezing rain? By noon tomorrow, its all down the drain.

Honestly, not challenging anyways methods of doing business, just curious.


----------



## DeVries

My thought to pre salting are to eliminate any ice sticking to the lots if we don't get snow. I know snow is supposed to come first but incase it doesn't I want to be ahead of the game. We had a light snow Saturday that took care of the residual that was on our lots.If we need to salt twice than so be it I'd rather be safe than sorry and be rushing around trying to get everything melted before people leave to go to work.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I usually take into consideration the timing of the event. A quick salt run for me is 2 1/2 hours loading to completion. During the day, alot can happen when people are about, The snow will help turn the salt to brine and coat better and give you more time to get around if you need to make a second app.. The salt after freezing rain tends to bounce the salt and you get a spottier application. (I have no scientific data, just what I've experienced) So take it with a grain of salt.......


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Pre-treating*



TLG99;1578485 said:


> The concept of pre salting lots has always been a tough call for me and in 14 years of business, I think I have only done so once. On that occasion, freezing rain (no snow) was forecasted, followed by rain and mild temps.
> 
> We pre salted everything, had about 30 minutes of freezing rain, then plain old rain washed all that money in labour/materials away in no time.
> 
> EC and WN are both forecasting 2-4 cm's of snow tonight, before the freezing rain starts around 9am, followed by rain around noon.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what is the thought process in pre salting lots tonight? Are you planning on salting everything twice?....once to melt the snow, a second time for freezing rain? By noon tomorrow, its all down the drain.
> 
> Honestly, not challenging anyways methods of doing business, just curious.


You are not alone, I am not a big fan of it as I have never really had much success, I would lean more to letting 5cm of snow sit until the freezing rain has finished and then begin cleaning up. Then salt if the weather dictates it....


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Tonight*

Just watching the TWN radar and the storm coming in from the southwest, looks like alot more 
then 5cm of snow... to me... guess time will tell... either way the timing is going to suck


----------



## TLG99

I have some high priority, zero tolerance sites (commercial sites, nursing homes etc). My plan is to remove snow from these sites in the early morning and then salt bare pavement in anticipation of freezing rain.

The remainder of my sites are condos. I will remove snow and salt on sloped surfaces only. Then, most likely watch as both snow/ice washes away.....our contracts clearly state, that salt will be applied no later then 6 hours after an icing situation occurs. I can get a full salt run done in 4-5 hours.

Salting everything, to MAYBE cover my butt for 2 hours is very costly and is based on many assumptions. One....freezing rain actually happens and makes surfaces slick....Two....someone actually slips/falls....Three...that person decides its my fault and sues the company. Based on our contracts, I can't see how I could be at fault.

I have been in business for 14 years and (fortunately) have had zero slip/fall claims against me. Only once, 7-8 years ago, did a lady fall on our sites and it was BS.....went down to see here immediately, found out she was wearing improper foot wear for the conditions, told her about our contractual obligations regarding timing etc...she apologized for wasting my time and gave me a hug for caring.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

If any of you are looking to buy something new to push with, I just came across what could be a good deal on kijiji. No idea of hours or condition. Looks good in the pic, but that doesn't say much. CHEAP!

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...4WD-BACKHOE-LOADER-TRACTOR-W0QQAdIdZ451384821


----------



## snowplowchick

R.G.PEEL;1578605 said:


> If any of you are looking to buy something new to push with, I just came across what could be a good deal on kijiji. No idea of hours or condition. Looks good in the pic, but that doesn't say much. CHEAP!
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...4WD-BACKHOE-LOADER-TRACTOR-W0QQAdIdZ451384821


 I pretty much guarantee that's a scam. You'll get a long winded email about how they are out of the country, blah blah...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

snowplowchick;1578612 said:


> I pretty much guarantee that's a scam. You'll get a long winded email about how they are out of the country, blah blah...


ya lets do this deal thru eBay motors or amazon for your safety

There is a kubota tractor with a mechanibility v blade that's a great deal at $37k. I almost want to say maybe it belonged to someone here before unless some dealer sells alot of them because it looks like something I have seen before. I'm tempted to make an offer as its been forsale for a while.


----------



## DeVries

StratfordPusher;1578531 said:


> Just watching the TWN radar and the storm coming in from the southwest, looks like alot more
> then 5cm of snow... to me... guess time will tell... either way the timing is going to suck


I have been watching it the last few hours and I gotta agree with you. Temps have dropped to minus 5 here and its still minus 3 in Windsor. We may hold off on the presalt now seeing as there looks to be more snow coming than forcasted.
Either way tomorrow is going to be messy.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

That kubota used to be mine. I sold it to a friend of mine before last winter. There are very little hours on the blade and he is taking a loss at the price he is asking for it. There is nothing wrong with the machine and you can put it straight to work. He split up with his partner and is now way too over equipped for what he does.


----------



## Hysert

looks messy forsure... gonna do a hotub and oil change with the wife... then its the waiting game??? trucks are in the shop waiting too.... enjoy your day folks be safe!!!


----------



## JD Dave

TLG99;1578557 said:


> I have some high priority, zero tolerance sites (commercial sites, nursing homes etc). My plan is to remove snow from these sites in the early morning and then salt bare pavement in anticipation of freezing rain.
> 
> The remainder of my sites are condos. I will remove snow and salt on sloped surfaces only. Then, most likely watch as both snow/ice washes away.....our contracts clearly state, that salt will be applied no later then 6 hours after an icing situation occurs. I can get a full salt run done in 4-5 hours.
> 
> Salting everything, to MAYBE cover my butt for 2 hours is very costly and is based on many assumptions. One....freezing rain actually happens and makes surfaces slick....Two....someone actually slips/falls....Three...that person decides its my fault and sues the company. Based on our contracts, I can't see how I could be at fault.
> 
> I have been in business for 14 years and (fortunately) have had zero slip/fall claims against me. Only once, 7-8 years ago, did a lady fall on our sites and it was BS.....went down to see here immediately, found out she was wearing improper foot wear for the conditions, told her about our contractual obligations regarding timing etc...she apologized for wasting my time and gave me a hug for caring.


Zero tolerance to me means you anti-ice if there is any chance of snow. We like to keep a residue on all of our zero tolerance lots. Let's say I spread 30 ton on a avg spread when I'm anti-icing I will most likely put down 10-15. It gives us a chance to get to the sites and it also keeps them safe. Also if you ever do have a slip and fall and the place was anti-iced you can almost gauruntee the claim will be thrown out once your paper work is sent in.


----------



## CGM Inc.

StratfordPusher;1578517 said:


> You are not alone, I am not a big fan of it as I have never really had much success, I would lean more to letting 5cm of snow sit until the freezing rain has finished and then begin cleaning up. Then salt if the weather dictates it....


X2, a lot better to have snow covered ground vs bare pavement when the freezing rain hits.
We sit and wait unless it get's real ugly before the rain, can't see us plowing since it will make the ice even worse.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Surprised to see no "downgrade" yet. Maybe this system means business. Going salting at 10 or 11


----------



## goel

R.G.PEEL;1578774 said:


> Surprised to see no "downgrade" yet. Maybe this system means business. Going salting at 10 or 11


LOL, your assuming they actually get it right this time.

Its Sunday night, they probably all just went home,and forgot to set the pendulum bird to keep hitting enter.


----------



## TLG99

JD Dave;1578736 said:


> Zero tolerance to me means you anti-ice if there is any chance of snow. We like to keep a residue on all of our zero tolerance lots. Let's say I spread 30 ton on a avg spread when I'm anti-icing I will most likely put down 10-15. It gives us a chance to get to the sites and it also keeps them safe. Also if you ever do have a slip and fall and the place was anti-iced you can almost gauruntee the claim will be thrown out once your paper work is sent in.


I agree with everything you say, the key is getting paid for it.

I admit we "over-service" some of our zero tolerance sites, to the point of being wasteful in some cases, just to maintain bare pavement. These sites, however, are pay per application and are used to large invoices, because thats what they want/expect.

Most of our condos are salt included contracts, with small profit margins to begin with.....finding ways to cut expenses, even by taking small risks, is one of only a few ways to turn profits with condos, IMO.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

so? anything? Says light snow in Scarborough, but nothing is here.


----------



## kefala

Nothing in Markham


----------



## Mr.Markus

There's about an inch here, looks to be coming down steady.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Snow just started in thornhill


----------



## Elite_Maint

very light flurries in Maple...just a thin layer on the road..


----------



## kefala

Just starting here in east Markham.


----------



## Alpha Property

On my way to Burlington now, there's nothing in Niagara but it was just starting to flurry. There's maybe 1/2 inch ontop of tw mountain in Hamilton


----------



## ff1221

We got screwed, 4-6 inches here just a little more than predicted, like to get most of it cleaned up before the temps flip and it turns to concrete. For the time being it looks as though we'll be spared the freezing rain and rain today.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Vaughan roads were salted and look black...Toronto didn't salt any roads and they have a thin layer of white...


----------



## potskie

ff1221;1578965 said:


> We got screwed, 4-6 inches here just a little more than predicted, like to get most of it cleaned up before the temps flip and it turns to concrete. For the time being it looks as though we'll be spared the freezing rain and rain today.


Sounds like KW. Got double the forecast.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I haven't seen the radar this active. Wow 
St Catherine's looks to be getting pounded 
Good luck everyone. Take pictures if you have time


----------



## grandview

Coming down here good,at an inch now but by the time I get going there will be more. And its going to be warming up some to make a mess.


----------



## Elite_Maint

So if anyone pre-salted doesn't seem like it ended up working out..lol.. Coming down hard now and anywhere from 2-4cm...so far..downtown Toronto.


----------



## goel

Lots of snow everywhere. Rain has already started here.


----------



## Alpha Property

2-3 inch in Burlington and pouring rain out


----------



## greywynd

Might be an inch in Peterborough.


----------



## CGM Inc.

A lot of plowing going on here!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Just starting to snow here.


----------



## Elite_Maint

CGM Inc.;1579015 said:


> A lot of plowing going on here!


Same here!....I think some guys pre-salted and hoped for it all to melt...lol cause a lot of places aren't touched.


----------



## GMC Driver

Messy here. Salt worked well for most places, kept things black and wet. Had one route where the salt got covered, and ended up plowing and re-salting.

Temps are climbing now, what is accumulated is melting fast. See more than a few trying to plow it quick before it melts.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

We did a full presalt route at night. Still have to plow everything but its coming of the asphalt like a squeegee. Very clean underneath and no bond at all. Works both ways, we had one site on Fri night that didn't get presalted. The box took the fluffy stuff but the base was packed solid. Took both pickups over and plowed everything with downpressure on. That scraped up a lot but still had a hardpack of shiny ice bonded to the asphalt. It took more than double the normal amount of salt to eat it. Same night the same pusher on another site that was presalted was a quick easy plow.

Snow is like women, each one requires a different treatment. As long as they all get plowed and you still have some money left over, its all good!


----------



## chachi1984

Alpha Property;1579002 said:


> 2-3 inch in Burlington and pouring rain out


ya places in burlington has a good 4 inches, mississauga had curb high snow

went out at around 5am didnt see many guys out plowing.


----------



## JD Dave

What a lovely morning, nice start to the week.


----------



## CGM Inc.

jd dave;1579153 said:


> what a lovely morning, nice start to the week.


x2...........


----------



## G.Landscape

We had up to four inches in places in KW. Really wet and heavy now.
Its about noon now and some of the schools still haven't been touched......lowball wins again. Some sidewalks cleared but this sh*t pisses me off.


----------



## Hysert

Defiantly a nice start to the week Dave!!! full push and salt in Stoney creek to Beamsville.... freezing rain at 6-730 this morn and a good 3-4 in some spots.... New Guy did alright, Did hit no one LOL


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Weather man blew this forecast*

So much for our 5cm forecast and possible freezing rain... 15cm down, someplaces closer to 20cm.... stopped snowing finally at 4:05 am, thinking we had some time to plow it before the rain, ....WRONG..started pouring freezing rain at 4:11am.... and ended at 9am..... then turned to plan rain.... what a mess..... can't remember another night that I had so much fun..... lol.... 
Had all 6 guys running our butts off from 2am til 2pm.... paperwork time.... least we ended the month with a bang...and a few bucks... Thumbs Up


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

G.Landscape;1579192 said:


> Its about noon now and some of the schools still haven't been touched[/IMG]


One of our school boards doesnt want us there plowing after 6:30 AM. Trigger is 3". If it cant be plowed and salted before 6:30 AM it is to be plowed by the following morning. Gonna be fun pushing concrete around tonite. I hope the temps stay up as forecasted,

6 years later and I'm still explaining the contract to Custodians. Kind of frustrating when you have to repeat yourself 45 times in an hour and a half. More than half of them didnt even know buses were cancelled.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1579153 said:


> What a lovely morning, nice start to the week.


It was pretty cool here too. Between 2am and 6am we had about 2 inches, enough for a push and salt. Then between 6:00-7:00 another 4 inches. I was amazed that the salt held everyhting for a second run through. Scrambled but kept up. I was happy to see the rain.

A friend of mine passed away last night, I knew something was up when I saw the cruisers outside his house in the wee hours. Heart attack at 56, You guys might remember the metal railings I posted that he did for me.


----------



## schrader

Wow for once we got off easy here, only 5cm, then rain. All the concrete turned into a skating rink but the parking lots are ok for now. Another 12 hour day and not over yet. We sure are getting are winter in the second half.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That really sucks Markus, my condolences.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Wasn't that bad in Toronto. A lot of places weren't done until really late..temps are mint! In 2days we might not have any snow anywhere...


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1579299 said:


> It was pretty cool here too. Between 2am and 6am we had about 2 inches, enough for a push and salt. Then between 6:00-7:00 another 4 inches. I was amazed that the salt held everyhting for a second run through. Scrambled but kept up. I was happy to see the rain.
> 
> A friend of mine passed away last night, I knew something was up when I saw the cruisers outside his house in the wee hours. Heart attack at 56, You guys might remember the metal railings I posted that he did for me.


Sorry to hear Markus, must have been one of those mornings, one of our fellow firefighters that retired last year passed this morning, he was about the same age, I was out in the tractor otherwise I'd have gone to the call, to young for those fellas to be going.


----------



## Triple L

Sorry to hear Markus

But on a different note, happy birthday Adam


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1579299 said:


> It was pretty cool here too. Between 2am and 6am we had about 2 inches, enough for a push and salt. Then between 6:00-7:00 another 4 inches. I was amazed that the salt held everyhting for a second run through. Scrambled but kept up. I was happy to see the rain.
> 
> A friend of mine passed away last night, I knew something was up when I saw the cruisers outside his house in the wee hours. Heart attack at 56, You guys might remember the metal railings I posted that he did for me.


Sorry to hear. Did he look a bit like a biker and like to drink alot then quite. If so I've heard his work was amazing. I've just heard a few good stories about him.

Happy Birthday Adam.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Life and death go hand in hand! Sorry for your loss Markus.....

A couple more degrees up would be nice, not much room for error here tonight going down to 0 again.


----------



## GMC Driver

Sorry to hear about your friend Markus.

Going to be keeoing a close eye on the temps tonight - don't need refreeze on anything. Really noticed late this afternoon that any gravel lots were icing up quickly - drawing the frost out and freezing everything up. Ended up going out solo for a bit this afternoon.


----------



## DeVries

Hysert;1579265 said:


> Defiantly a nice start to the week Dave!!! full push and salt in Stoney creek to Beamsville.... freezing rain at 6-730 this morn and a good 3-4 in some spots.... New Guy did alright, Did hit no one LOL


Saw you on Union street this morning, tried to wave but was on the phone. I was the guy pulling the u turn in the intersection in front of you.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Freezing rain here right now. Looks like a 3am salt run


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1579429 said:


> Sorry to hear. Did he look a bit like a biker and like to drink alot then quite. If so I've heard his work was amazing. I've just heard a few good stories about him.
> 
> Happy Birthday Adam.


You know everybody!!!! Everyone just called him "Billy the welder" He's been sober for a few years and was doing well. But yeah, he was the life of a party.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1579768 said:


> You know everybody!!!! Everyone just called him "Billy the welder" He's been sober for a few years and was doing well. But yeah, he was the life of a party.


A friend of mine will be pretty upset as he was wanting to get him to build some gates for him. He just should of kept on drinking. Poor guy.

Can't believe how much black ice there is in the lots. Had to spread to spread a few lots very light. Seems stupid with the warm weather coming but it's to slippery to not do anything. The further south you go the better it is.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I did the same, I actually spun the truck around coming onto the highway off the sideroad at 3 this morning. Good thing there was no traffic. ( I must still be getting used to the tune)
Alot of sites looked wet until you got out and actually walked on them.


----------



## greywynd

Back to Peterborough about 9 pm last night, to about 3" of snow, and a thin layer of ice on top. Calling for freezing rain here today, so not going to plow here at home with the hope it leaves a layer of snow between that and the ground. (Gravel driveway here)


----------



## schrader

Fog was so thick here when I left I had to drive 40k to make it in to town. Hope the warm air comes in soon because I don't want to salt again, already been out three times in the last 24 hours.


----------



## cet

We plowed off everything that was left and then full salt run. It does seem like a waste but it was slippery.
I went for lunch yesterday with 2 of the guys. When I went to pay my Visa got declined. They thought it was pretty funny because my wife just came back from 5 days in Kentucky. I used my other Visa and it got declined too, not to funny at this point. I had enough cash to pay the bill. After plowing last night I went to the bank to get some money out and almost went on my butt. The concrete leading to the front door was even worse. The lots that got scraped bare early and salted were worse then the lots with snow on them.


----------



## DeVries

Visa had a problem yesterday, I was in the same boat as you. Not a nice feeling when you are standing at the counter trying to pay and it doesn't go thru.


----------



## GMC Driver

That feeling goes away after the 30 or 40th time. Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

wait till someone tells you your cash is fake. That's always fun
or I got a shock once and it wiped all my cards out. Not the balance thou Cet so don't kiss that electrical outlet yet. 

That would have been an awesome out on credit card roulette


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1579911 said:


> We plowed off everything that was left and then full salt run. It does seem like a waste but it was slippery.
> .


We also did a full salt this morning, even now there are a lot of icy patches here and there.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Started to rain here. 
Gravel lots are terrible. Just out for a sanding run 
They were done once already this am. 

Im Sanding in the rain  

The drywall will still be waiting at the house tomorrow.


----------



## schrader

Anyone else getting any Freezing rain? Just a bit of rain here, I had the guys dump $400 worth of ice melter on the walkways just to be safe. Last night all of the walks froze up two hours after they had finished salting them and we had to scramble to get everyone back in and re salt before someone to a header. The warm air sure seems to be taking its time in getting here, looks like less rain than originally forecast.


----------



## CGM Inc.

We have a interlocking driveway into a doctors office...froze up the 3rd time today!

Salted in the am, noon and just again! WTF!


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1580259 said:


> We have a interlocking driveway into a doctors office...froze up the 3rd time today!
> 
> Salted in the am, noon and just again! WTF!


I have several at an insurance brokerage and they are all low so the water is just pooling on them, drives me nuts, but it's all salt extra so payup


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader;1580187 said:


> The warm air sure seems to be taking its time in getting here, looks like less rain than originally forecast.


If you listen really carefully you can hear Jon chanting "Coooomme on temps!!!"


----------



## greywynd

I heard Jon, but I don't think it was chanting I was hearing.....


----------



## potskie

Beyond the miles of black Ice and bit of freezing rain this morning we've just had a monsoon around here. Drove down a couple streets today I could literally canoe down. Starting to see grass through the snow now too.


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1580259 said:


> We have a interlocking driveway into a doctors office...froze up the 3rd time today!
> 
> Salted in the am, noon and just again! WTF!


I bet I'll have to salt it again in the morning. The pavement was sorta getting black ice too. :realmad:


----------



## greywynd

Hardly had anything here, a bit of ice on the vehicles, basically same conditions as when I got home last night. Debating if I should plow before the rain tomorrow or not.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just left the lonestar where we have our gtgs. No snow left at all.


----------



## greywynd

R.G.PEEL;1580552 said:


> Just left the lonestar where we have our gtgs. No snow left at all.


Did your visa work? :laughing:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol, yah but it was just for me. This crowd would all have the same expression as Jon playing roulette! lol 

Branden and some of the boys from home are catching a flight south in the morning, so we met up. Been a while since they've been out of Bobcaygeon lol. I just dropped them at the place beside hooters. That would be entertaining.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1580552 said:


> Just left the lonestar where we have our gtgs. No snow left at all.


Did you lose visa roulette last time and still washing dishes on fajita night to settle jds bar tab?


----------



## G.Landscape

Seeing the grass again must mean it's almost mowing season.....anyone in the market for a new trailer?


----------



## doberman

my interlock walks were brutal the last couple days too. You could almost see the ice forming if you stared long enough. Anyhow, they have been promising warm temps kicking in the last couple of days to no avail. Still only 1 deg in Durham. Many of us think all these salt apps are good times on the gravy train, but I find really it can work against us when the clients hold back money and question the numbers when they get the bill. Makes me think I should go from monthly invoices to weekly - so that the events are fresh in their minds.


----------



## grandview

61 outside right now. 28 tomorrow with snow.


----------



## greywynd

2C here now, forecast said it should have been at least 7C. Been some rain through the night, but I don't think near as much as was forecast. Today is the first day this week the buses aren't cancelled, and the gravel roads are crappy today, go figure.

On another note, anyone heading to the Farm Show next week?


----------



## G.Landscape

12 in kw and raining right now... I don't even think we will have snow banks around by the end of the day.


----------



## cet

It's 9 here now. Calling for snowsqualls tomorrow.


----------



## Grassman09

G.Landscape;1580908 said:


> 12 in kw and raining right now... I don't even think we will have snow banks around by the end of the day.


That would be nice. Save from salting every evening or morning from melting snowbanks.


----------



## greywynd

Had about 2" of snow on the ground here this am, as of noon it's gone. The ice that was on the gravel is gone, and the top inch or so is turning to mud. Is it March already?


----------



## Triple L

Dave - something will happen to your 07 this week... If its anything like last time haha

2nd glow plug replaced on the 09 duramax today... 1 every 3 months it seems... Hope this dosent keep up...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1581124 said:


> Dave - something will happen to your 07 this week... If its anything like last time haha
> 
> 2nd glow plug replaced on the 09 duramax today... 1 every 3 months it seems... Hope this dosent keep up...


Wow what problems you have, how ever do you deal with a break down like that.


----------



## snowplowchick

Does the check engine light bother you triple l? 

I don't notice it anymore, mines on because of a glow plug out. As long as it runs, I keep driving her. lol

I miss your deadpan humour JD. So few chuckles here lately.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Glo-plugs*



Triple L;1581124 said:


> Dave - something will happen to your 07 this week... If its anything like last time haha
> 
> 2nd glow plug replaced on the 09 duramax today... 1 every 3 months it seems... Hope this dosent keep up...


That sucks.... touch wood I have never had to replace any yet.... whats it cost to replace them ?

Hope your trouble is over....


----------



## Neige

Hey everyone, I posted this in the networking forum. Hopefully some of you can make it out.http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=144253
It would be real nice to finally have the chance to attend a GTA get together.


----------



## greywynd

Apparently Neige hasn't met any of you guys yet if he is looking forward to it!! :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1581124 said:


> Dave - something will happen to your 07 this week... If its anything like last time haha
> 
> 2nd glow plug replaced on the 09 duramax today... 1 every 3 months it seems... Hope this dosent keep up...


Stop trying to make the gm look bad next to your ford Chad....we don't buy it.


----------



## Triple L

Haha you guys are funny, I'm still a GM guy thru and thru, even if I drive a ford in the winter months... I don't know how much the glow plugs are, still under warranty just kinda silly its gone thru 2 in like 3 months... And yes, the check engine light absolutly 100% drives me nutz haha, guess we know who we can call ol' grumpy these days LOL


----------



## goel

I was running our oldest gm down to the mechanics today for a little work. Was about 1 kilometre away when a big cloud of blue smoke made everyone behind me disappear.

Best place to blow a tranny line, when you are already on the way to the mechanics shop and you can get the rest of the way!


----------



## G.Landscape

TWN is calling for 15cm in KW from tonight through tomorrow......I interpret that as rain rain rain...salt run.


----------



## Alpha Property

is there any chance of it drying up out there or are we going to get into a flash frease situation?

And a question for you more experianced guys, If my contact in burlington/milton calls and says to salt tonight, am I better off to go and go heavy on the salt in hopes that if we get the 1-3 it will melt off, or am I better off to go fairly light just to melt the frosen rain and if we have to go up for the 1-3 then so be it? I just would hate to drop salt and then have the tractors plow it all off less than 12 hours later. (its a salt in contract), and keeping in mind its about an hour and a half drive each way before we actualy get to do any work


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1581443 said:


> TWN is calling for 15cm in KW from tonight through tomorrow......I interpret that as rain rain rain...salt run.


TWNs computer model has probably decided a heavy band is going to go right across us.
They are saying it's snowsquall activity starting more tomorrow AM than tonight. I'm envisioning a salt run around 5AM when things freeze up considering according to their hourly we should be 5 degrees cooler right now than we actually are. Then a long nap and more salt tomorrow night lol.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*You maybe correct*



G.Landscape;1581443 said:


> TWN is calling for 15cm in KW from tonight through tomorrow......I interpret that as rain rain rain...salt run.


You maybe correct, they messed up Sunday nights forecast really good! Thumbs Up

How much snow did KW area see on Monday morning before the rain ?


----------



## G.Landscape

StratfordPusher;1581482 said:


> You maybe correct, they messed up Sunday nights forecast really good! Thumbs Up
> 
> How much snow did KW area see on Monday morning before the rain ?


There was a good 4 inches in most places, I think they where calling for like 1" at most, some sites were saying less.


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1581490 said:


> There was a good 4 inches in most places, I think they where calling for like 1" at most, some sites were saying less.


Pretty much. I had decided the day before I was getting up at 3 am and salting. I woke up and by the time I drove to my first site I had decided to plow. Was coming down so hard around 4 am that by the time I plowed one of my sites the half I did first was an 1" deep again.


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

Monday was a good day to start late. That four inches was nice to plow until 8am, then it sucked with that rain. Personally I hope it doesn't snow that full 20cm. People forget to clean their cars off because they are late for where ever it is they need to be.


----------



## greywynd

Alpha Property;1581453 said:


> is there any chance of it drying up out there or are we going to get into a flash frease situation?
> 
> And a question for you more experianced guys, If my contact in burlington/milton calls and says to salt tonight, am I better off to go and go heavy on the salt in hopes that if we get the 1-3 it will melt off, or am I better off to go fairly light just to melt the frosen rain and if we have to go up for the 1-3 then so be it? I just would hate to drop salt and then have the tractors plow it all off less than 12 hours later. (its a salt in contract), and keeping in mind its about an hour and a half drive each way before we actualy get to do any work


I'm assuming 1-3 cm's, not inches here.

Depending on ground and air temps, and the type of snow, generally I've found salt will burn off about 1-2 cm's fairly reliably, and 3 or so if conditions are really ideal. With the rain/freezing rain/ice at the beginning, there will be no residual, so if it starts freezing to the ground, it'll be slippery very quick.

If it were me, I'd do a light to average salt when it's starting to freeze/quit raining, then keep an eye on it. A second shot of salt later should clean it up, and leave some residual for the next time. Depends on the type of site, and the tolerance, but often two saltings isn't much different cost wise than a push and salt, and it reduces your liability exposure because you are active rather than waiting to push.

As to being an hour and a half from a site, that's the same situation I've been in for over 5 years. Get used to napping in the truck and hanging out on site if need be. Sometimes there is just no other option.


----------



## G.Landscape

wow an hour and a half is a long way. we can get night and day differences even just across town, hopefully you have some great contacts in town to rely on. Good luck, I agree two salting's would be good, but who knows with what is forcasted and what actually happens.


----------



## Alpha Property

I'm a sub of a sub on this deal, so they call me and we have 2-3 hours to get up and really get going. And I rarely go up myself, I send a driver and 2 shovel guys if needed. I have 3 trucks at home plowing and I run one of them. So I don't like to be too far from home


----------



## Grassman09

Calling for 10cm in Milton tomorrow in snow squalls. Don't think you will melt that. I've been plowing in Milton for 3 years now I think and the weather is totally different there, most likely because of the escarpment. I live 10 to 15mins away from Milton in Mississauga and once you hit Derry and James snow pky the weather is totally different. A quick salting in Mississauga sites but often a full plow in Milton.


----------



## greywynd

10 cm's is definitely a push. As was talked about a few days ago in regards to presalting though, often a salting at the beginning (can still be a light one) does two things. First it helps remove the liability factor, second it slows down or stops the snow freezing/sticking to the surface. That part, IMO, makes for easier, cleaner plowing, and then reduces the amount of salt needed after. 

Just going on observation, but my feeling is thatt a site can be presalted with say, 1 ton, plowed, then salted with 1-2, will often take at least 3, if not 4 ton if it's just plowed then salted all at once. So your amount of salt is lower, salt time is lowered (not counting travel time between sites), and your plowing is roughly the same either way. 

Some day I'd like to try a lot split in half and try it each way to really figure out the difference though.


----------



## Grassman09

If I pre salt my lot or walks with heavy car and foot traffic it just gets hardback and ice. The storm we had on Monday I salted in the morning and where the traffic was it was down to bare pavement. I usuly have good residue left after I salting. I salt heavy. 

I'm not sure you save when you pre salt. You now go from 25 saltings a season to say 40 ish, if you are on a seasonal contract or well mine do not pay for pre salt so that's costs me in not only salt but time and fuel. I am also not sure how many clients you can talk into spending double the amount on salt for the season. They see it as the contractor saving money on salt as you say it should reduce the amount one needs to put down.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

had a bunch of driveway call ins today. my 99 dodge loves goin for a backwards drive up hills to get a reward payup pond on both side. 

I drove into this driveway and there was no way I was going to make it driving up. Had to turn around . There was a laneway half way up and a van was in chicken out mode waiting for me.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1581663 said:


> had a bunch of driveway call ins today. my 99 dodge loves goin for a backwards drive up hills to get a reward payup pond on both side.


That's the stuff I love. I hate it when they call cause they need plowed the day after it looks like that and they didn't get anything done..hahaha.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1581672 said:


> That's the stuff I love. I hate it when they call cause they need plowed the day after it looks like that and they didn't get anything done..hahaha.


got the heart beat going pretty good. 
sander bridged a bit because the sand was a bit wet... thought about getting out to look then pictured me be on top of the sander and the truck sliding down the hill so I went back down and fixed it. LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

Last year the main road to my salt shed was closed, the alternate ways in are all gravel hills Km long, Some of the ice storms made those very interesting. You think you're the only one dumb enough to be out on it until your cresting a hill and you can see the lights of an on coming car....Doh. 
I actually am better on 4 wheels than on foot now.


----------



## pusher21

StratfordPusher;1581168 said:


> That sucks.... touch wood I have never had to replace any yet.... whats it cost to replace them ?
> 
> Hope your trouble is over....


at a dealer I think its about 50 for the glow plug and about an hour labor.

Chad if you have gone through 2 in 3 months it will probably be a steady occurance until they all get replaced. It just seems that some trucks roll through them and some dont but all in all glow plugs on a lmm are pretty common.


----------



## JD Dave

pusher21;1581707 said:


> at a dealer I think its about 50 for the glow plug and about an hour labor.
> 
> Chad if you have gone through 2 in 3 months it will probably be a steady occurance until they all get replaced. It just seems that some trucks roll through them and some dont but all in all glow plugs on a lmm are pretty common.


You can buy a whole set of 8 for $200 and change them out in 2 hrs. Seems easier then taking it back to the dealer changing 1 at a time.


----------



## G.Landscape

rugbyinthesnow;1581521 said:


> Monday was a good day to start late. That four inches was nice to plow until 8am, then it sucked with that rain. Personally I hope it doesn't snow that full 20cm. People forget to clean their cars off because they are late for where ever it is they need to be.


Saw that the other day, little civic didn't clean his roof off, came to a quick stop at the lights and 4" of wet snow ended up on his windshield, he had to get out and clean it off by hand while the light was now green.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

So there has been some development on the deadbeat customer. Lots of dodging phone calls. Only responds by text and usually after 3 days of badgering from me. 

As CGM (correctly) said, I didn't bank on him coming through with the cheque he said he got last week. I left him a message that the cheque has now had time to clear, and I need mine. We were to meet up today. Today became tonight, tonight became 10pm with no returning my calls. I left a stern message and he called back. "So sorry, he got home with a bad headache and crashed out, can we meet tomorrow?" I told him absolutely not we're meeting now so I went to meet him.

I'm not sure if this is a good or bad sign. He did give me a cheque. I suppose that's good. It was supposed to be "over 6 grand" according to his text yesyerday.ended up getting 5 written on a cheque against his Canadian tire account. He appologizes profusely and swears he'll pay me out soon. Canadian Tire bank tells me that he's beyond maxed out and makes me doubtful of his ability to pay the rest.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Do you get Canadian Tire money by cashing the cheque? Haha


----------



## Mr.Markus

Looks like the squalls fell off the forecast. The wind came too late to dry everything here, had to go with a quick salt run. It iced up fast. Earlier than usual. Wife needs to be at the airport....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Still + temps here but a super cold strong wind. Salting as well. Really dry salt and empty wet lots makes for really even spread patterns.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It was +1 when I went out at 2:30 it's -3 now.


----------



## Alpha Property

My site guy for Burlington and Milton just called, salt truck is on its way out also


----------



## potskie

Just got back from a salt run. Things froze up around 3 AM went and quick salted everything down. Sidewalks for the most part were dry but asphalt was a mess. Snowing off and on down in south Kitchener Had to lay extra salt to melt the snow that was no longer blowing across but being caught by the salt. Don't ya just hate that. Been a full on blizzard up in waterloo all morning so far tho.


----------



## Triple L

pusher21;1581707 said:


> at a dealer I think its about 50 for the glow plug and about an hour labor.
> 
> Chad if you have gone through 2 in 3 months it will probably be a steady occurance until they all get replaced. It just seems that some trucks roll through them and some dont but all in all glow plugs on a lmm are pretty common.


I agree, its the bringing it back to the dealer is more of a PITA then anything... Probably just keep doing that till warranty is out then replace whatever is left myself all at the same time... We'll see what happens...


----------



## JD Dave

Pretty glad I decided at 4 am to anti-ice everything all of our lots. There was just to many puddle and runoff to try and do this and that. Around 6:30 a clipper came in a dropped close to 1cm. Our lots are all black and wet. Everyone else's are a skating rink as well as the roads.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Ice*



JD Dave;1581875 said:


> Pretty glad I decided at 4 am to anti-ice everything all of our lots. There was just to many puddle and runoff to try and do this and that. Around 6:30 a clipper came in a dropped close to 1cm. Our lots are all black and wet. Everyone else's are a skating rink as well as the roads.


Same here in Stratford, flash freeze last night with a touch of freezing rain and a touch of snow... full salt and sand run... good way to end the month.... winds last night where just a howling... looks like a busy 48 hours coming up,


----------



## Mr.Markus

I never regret anti-ice. It saves my butt and nerves more than it costs. Thumbs Up


----------



## LuckyPlower

Trying plowsite on my phone. That wind is cold. Full salt in the eastend. Walkways were pretty dry, but the asphalt sucked. Some light flurries now.
Think I'm going to stop in at Cora's for some breakfast. Been a while


----------



## cet

We salted everything. Made that call yesterday afternoon. I would rather try to explain why we went then why we didn't go. Got to love this business, you're only complaining because no one went of their butt. We have done this 4-5 times this winter and I will say no one has phoned to complain.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The streamers are pretty good here. You can go a stretch where ther's 8 inches of snow in the road and then nothing and sunshiine 500ft away. They closed Hwy 6 north of Fergus for a 20 car pile up.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Sideways snow*

Just plan nasty here with a few cms down and howling winds... snow is dropping sideways can't see 50 feet at times....looks like a great end to Jan and a great start to the month Friday.......


----------



## SHAWZER

StratfordPusher;1582104 said:


> Just plan nasty here with a few cms down and howling winds... snow is dropping sideways can't see 50 feet at times....looks like a great end to Jan and a great start to the month Friday.......


Same here . Dont know if i should go deliver some bills or stay by the wood stove and have a few beer.


----------



## DeVries

The wind is crazy here too. Two nights ago I thought I would hear the frogs chirping in the pond, now its all froze over again.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We are having "fun" - Brampton is a plow - south Scarborough is a plow - I hate streamers!!!!


----------



## Alpha Property

Any reports from the Milton area?


----------



## greywynd

Screw it, winter's over, I'm going back to play in the swamp again.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1581914 said:


> We salted everything. Made that call yesterday afternoon. I would rather try to explain why we went then why we didn't go. Got to love this business, you're only complaining because no one went of their butt. We have done this 4-5 times this winter and I will say no one has phoned to complain.


We did the same....HWY 10 and Derry area was still solid ice at 9.00am this morning.
A lot of places where untouched for to long. We started at 4am and many places where Ice already!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1582197 said:


> We are having "fun" - Brampton is a plow - south Scarborough is a plow - I hate streamers!!!!


Just had a truck in the HWY 7 and Airport road area.....not much just a couple of cm.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Love streamers*



Pristine PM ltd;1582197 said:


> We are having "fun" - Brampton is a plow - south Scarborough is a plow - I hate streamers!!!!


Hate to disagree, but I love our lake Huron streamers, had one criss crossing on us all day, looks like a full push tonight.... and then some if this keeps up.....Thumbs Up Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

StratfordPusher;1582237 said:


> Hate to disagree, but I love our lake Huron streamers, had one criss crossing on us all day, looks like a full push tonight.... and then some if this keeps up.....Thumbs Up Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


Do you plow during the day also ?

Was in Markham today and it was slippery at alot of places 
I ordered a 35 ton load of salt comming out of the USA to see what it was like. Alot cheaper then what I am paying now and it is delivered to my yard


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I know its a long shot but WN is forecasting some interesting weather for next Tuesday,


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1582252 said:


> Do you plow during the day also ?
> 
> Was in Markham today and it was slippery at alot of places
> I ordered a 35 ton load of salt comming out of the USA to see what it was like. Alot cheaper then what I am paying now and it is delivered to my yard


I had 75 tonne delivered today. Got it from Canadian this time, way better salt then Salt Depot.


----------



## SHAWZER

I love streamers , 8 " today of fluff plus high winds and drifts ,roads closed, reminds everyone that it is still winter .


----------



## potskie

cet;1582279 said:


> I had 75 tonne delivered today. Got it from Canadian this time, way better salt then Salt Depot.


I've always found Canadian salt to be one of the best. Used to order from sifto all time because it was always the best price but almost always wet. When ever I did grab a load from Canadian (windsor) it was beautiful. 
Next I plan on ordering from Cargill I never have and I would like to try it see how it compares.


----------



## cet

potskie;1582342 said:


> I've always found Canadian salt to be one of the best. Used to order from sifto all time because it was always the best price but almost always wet. When ever I did grab a load from Canadian (windsor) it was beautiful.
> Next I plan on ordering from Cargill I never have and I would like to try it see how it compares.


I didn't think these companies were taking on new customers. If I could prepay at Canadian and get a guarantee of material I would only by from them.


----------



## JD Dave

potskie;1582342 said:


> I've always found Canadian salt to be one of the best. Used to order from sifto all time because it was always the best price but almost always wet. When ever I did grab a load from Canadian (windsor) it was beautiful.
> Next I plan on ordering from Cargill I never have and I would like to try it see how it compares.


Cargill is our favourite mainly because of the delivery drivers. We've had an account with them since 99 and my dad got his account with Windsor around 1970. Canadian won't drop loads unless we are there to sign for them and Cargil will.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1582375 said:


> I didn't think these companies were taking on new customers. If I could prepay at Canadian and get a guarantee of material I would only by from them.


If I had Kitchens delivering it I would get them also. I think it's United who hauls in the city limits and they're terrible.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Damn weird weather... Downtown T.O had basically nothing whatever was salted was black and wet... Then I go north of St.clair and dufferin and I start seeing snow by the time I get to eglinton there was 3-5cm.. Then at my house in Maple I cleaned about 5cm...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

snow blower I saw, looks like a good deal.
http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...OMMERCIAL-PRONOVOST-BLOWER-W0QQAdIdZ452738554


----------



## potskie

cet;1582375 said:


> I didn't think these companies were taking on new customers. If I could prepay at Canadian and get a guarantee of material I would only by from them.


I heard they are this year because of the massive amount of stock left from last year. Same reason prices dropped a bit.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Will TripleL be advertising on this years superbowl? :laughing: payup


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1582387 said:


> If I had Kitchens delivering it I would get them also. I think it's United who hauls in the city limits and they're terrible.


Kitching is on the next road over from the shop. Today the guy made it almost to the shop before I heard him. There suppose to call when they leave the dock. Not the easiest driveway to get in but these guys are the best. To get to the shop they come up Warden, turn on Holborn and have to drive past the shop because they can't back in going east and turn around at Kennedy and then come back. They can't come up Kennedy because it's load restricted.


----------



## pusher21

JD Dave;1581720 said:


> You can buy a whole set of 8 for $200 and change them out in 2 hrs. Seems easier then taking it back to the dealer changing 1 at a time.


I know they aren't hard to do. I've changed hundreds of them. I generally tell people when its not under warranty to do the one side at a time. cheaper than doing one at a time.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1582375 said:


> I didn't think these companies were taking on new customers. If I could prepay at Canadian and get a guarantee of material I would only by from them.


l also agree on Canadain being very nice and very competitive priced too! Get another load from them tomorrow.

Cargill dropped a load in someone elses bin on Tuesday so it is ok to sign otherwise how do I have proof we didn't receive the load? That is now the 3rd time in 4 years :realmad:


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1582653 said:


> l also agree on Canadain being very nice and very competitive priced too! Get another load from them tomorrow.
> 
> Cargill dropped a load in someone elses bin on Tuesday so it is ok to sign otherwise how do I have proof we didn't receive the load? That is now the 3rd time in 4 years :realmad:


Your situation is a little different since you have 2 companies renting in the same yard. We have a mail box on the side of our coverall and I generally just order a load a day for the mornings and when we do site checks we push the load in. Just easier pushing 1 load in then having a few or more sitting there.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

There's a joke in that terminology somewhere, I'm sure of it


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1582684 said:


> There's a joke in that terminology somewhere, I'm sure of it


You saw it too....I am sure Dave and his wife have privacy issues with that many kids around.


----------



## ff1221

Heavy streamer off the lake has graced us with 10-15cm of cash.......er snow and is extending all the way down into the K-W area, so this should give Triple, Potskie, and Goel something to do today.Thumbs Up


----------



## Grassman09

All of this salt talk made me order some yesterday. Weird conditions in Milton this morn 2 places could have been plowed while 3 others had a dusting and needed a lighter salting. North of 401 and a place in the middle of town had almost 5 cms. Time for another nap.


----------



## snowplowchick

Grass man, our sites are really variable too. 
Sneaky streamer shifted, our competition slept in. They just drove by me like they were on fire. Heh heh.


----------



## Grassman09

Ha ha yea I just saw team clintar rolling into Milton as I got back to Mississauga. Did not see many others out yet either in town. 2am some big snow flakes started up, thought maybe we started too early, was short lived.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Bunch of BS that was...we salted Oakville and Brampton and called it at night.


----------



## schrader

Wow we got bombed here 20cm plus, mean streamer coming off the bay. Plowed all night with a real light snow, twenty minutes from finishing got pounded with 5cm in an hour. Quick coffee and off for round two.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1582793 said:


> You saw it too....I am sure Dave and his wife have privacy issues with that many kids around.


The bathrooms all have locks on the doors.


----------



## G.Landscape

Varied alot in KW, downtown had almost 3" in places while North Waterloo was just about 1". and it came in fast too, 11:30 there was flurries starting and 2:30 crews where out doing full plows.


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;1582915 said:


> Wow we got bombed here 20cm plus, mean streamer coming off the bay. Plowed all night with a real light snow, twenty minutes from finishing got pounded with 5cm in an hour. Quick coffee and off for round two.


Good 8 - 10 " yesterday , 3 - 4 " last night , love it , bring it on !


----------



## GMC Driver

Like the streamer we're getting right now. If you look back far enough, you can trace it all the way back to Lake Superior! Now that's lake effect...


----------



## greywynd

What's this snow you guys are talking about? May have got a cm here last night, and that's being generous. Good day to be cutting the brush etc out along my swamp access road. Not a bug to be seen!!


----------



## Elite_Maint

schrader;1582915 said:


> Wow we got bombed here 20cm plus, mean streamer coming off the bay. Plowed all night with a real light snow, twenty minutes from finishing got pounded with 5cm in an hour. Quick coffee and off for round two.


Same thing in Maple...i got home and there was easily 10cm's i plowed my driveway and went inside...1hr later i look outside and there is another 5-7cm's..so i plowed it again.. Toronto had nothing where my stuff is so my house was the only one i cleaned yesterday the rest of the stuff was just salting...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHAWZER;1582966 said:


> Good 8 - 10 " yesterday , 3 - 4 " last night , love it , bring it on !


That's what she said.


----------



## SHAWZER

You got that right !


----------



## StratfordPusher

*25cm and counting*



schrader;1582915 said:


> Wow we got bombed here 20cm plus, mean streamer coming off the bay. Plowed all night with a real light snow, twenty minutes from finishing got pounded with 5cm in an hour. Quick coffee and off for round two.


25cm down now and counting, been snow squalls all night on and off, last one dropped 5cm in an hour.. plowed some seasonal accounts 3 times already. factories twice... calling it a day....
Be another full push tonite top start off the new month...Thumbs Up Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## Grassman09

Guessing you are per push in Stratford? Wouldn't be as giddy if I were seasonal.


----------



## potskie

We got about 2" depending on where you were standing.Started to do a full push but then had to call a buddy to bail me out. Turns out WRPS now has a couple officers dedicated to harassing plows. I spent 3 hrs this morning down at maple grove waiting to be weighed after being escorted there. They were nabbing plows all over fairway area. Since I had just loaded up my salt I got an overweight ticket for being over my RGW by 380 Kg. Gotta love it.

Also lost an account today.... Although I'm not really surprised I saw it coming a month ago.


----------



## cet

SHAWZER;1582966 said:


> Good 8 - 10 " yesterday , 3 - 4 " last night , love it , bring it on !


Boyfriend in the afternoon, husband at night.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Nasty*



potskie;1583211 said:


> We got about 2" depending on where you were standing.Started to do a full push but then had to call a buddy to bail me out. Turns out WRPS now has a couple officers dedicated to harassing plows. I spent 3 hrs this morning down at maple grove waiting to be weighed after being escorted there. They were nabbing plows all over fairway area. Since I had just loaded up my salt I got an overweight ticket for being over my RGW by 380 Kg. Gotta love it.
> 
> Also lost an account today.... Although I'm not really surprised I saw it coming a month ago.


Thats just plain nasty, WR/KW cops take the cake in handing out BS tickets to hard working self employed folks just trying to make a buck and pay our taxes.

Your easy pickings if you drive with your mirrors extended, receiver left in your hitch, blocked lic plates... you name it... they have a ticket for it..... and I guess now if you have a plow or sander on board... you fair game....

Buddy of mine got a ticket for having a bike on his bike rack.... hmmmm...... blocked plate crap

Glad I live in boonies.....


----------



## StratfordPusher

*40/60*



Grassman09;1583210 said:


> Guessing you are per push in Stratford? Wouldn't be as giddy if I were seasonal.


40 % are seasonal, other 60% are by the hour or push.....glad to service the heck out of my seasonals for a change... they need to feel they are getting their monies worth.. Thumbs Up


----------



## Triple L

potskie;1583211 said:


> We got about 2" depending on where you were standing.Started to do a full push but then had to call a buddy to bail me out. Turns out WRPS now has a couple officers dedicated to harassing plows. I spent 3 hrs this morning down at maple grove waiting to be weighed after being escorted there. They were nabbing plows all over fairway area. Since I had just loaded up my salt I got an overweight ticket for being over my RGW by 380 Kg. Gotta love it.
> 
> Also lost an account today.... Although I'm not really surprised I saw it coming a month ago.


What's the overweight ticket worth? Does it go by the KG???

Thanks


----------



## snowplowchick

Aren't you Kitchener guys getting hammered by that streamer ?


----------



## grandview

Here we go again.



LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 10 PM EST SATURDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN BUFFALO HAS ISSUED A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING... WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 10 PM EST SATURDAY.

* LOCATIONS... BUFFALO METRO AREA AND NORTHTOWNS.

* TIMING... EARLY THIS EVENING THROUGH LATE SATURDAY EVENING.

* ACCUMULATIONS... STORM TOTALS OF 6 TO 12 INCHES IN THE MOST PERSISTENT LAKE SNOWS... WITH THE HEAVIEST SNOWFALL RATES LATE TONIGHT AND SATURDAY MORNING.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Nope*



snowplowchick;1583313 said:



> Aren't you Kitchener guys getting hammered by that streamer ?


Streamer was right down Hwy 7/8 from Goderich through Stratford reaching New Hamburg and then it's all down hill from there.... more times then I can count over the years we get dumped on and KW is missed or get very little....


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1583264 said:


> Boyfriend in the afternoon, husband at night.


Shazam.!!!......:laughing:


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1583321 said:


> Streamer was right down Hwy 7/8 from Goderich through Stratford reaching New Hamburg and then it's all down hill from there.... more times then I can count over the years we get dumped on and KW is missed or get very little....


Waterloo has a fresh 2cm... Piss me off


----------



## G.Landscape

Downtown Kitchener is pretty light still, maybe 1cm on its way to 2. 

Sh*tty about the Ticket. Did the cop follow from in front or behind you.....should have just flipped the salter on, lol.


----------



## Grassman09

G.Landscape;1583367 said:


> Downtown Kitchener is pretty light still, maybe 1cm on its way to 2.
> 
> Sh*tty about the Ticket. Did the cop follow from in front or behind you.....should have just flipped the salter on, lol.


That would be a insecure load ticket on top of overweight. Good idea thou.


----------



## cet

Triple L;1583349 said:


> Waterloo has a fresh 2cm... Piss me off


You were hoping for more or none at all?


----------



## goel

Triple L;1583349 said:


> Waterloo has a fresh 2cm... Piss me off


Hot date tonight?


----------



## goel

Burlington north of the QEW has about 50 percent of the lots covered with a fresh small amount. Looks like anyone that had residual left it burned off the white stuff. 

South of the QEW, not even a spec that I saw. 

Appleby/walkers area.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Lightly dusting here, kinda hoping for something to push, still not getting anything worth mentioning.


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1583294 said:


> What's the overweight ticket worth? Does it go by the KG???
> 
> Thanks


Mine was $314. In my pissed offness I forgot to mention the expired inspection ticket I got too. It's the first eh.

G, I have actually pulled the dump as you drive move as years ago they lead the way. Now they follow very closely lol. But hey instead of making me completely unload the truck I was allowed to just get under.

It's pretty sad tho. I've scaled over on the Putnam scales and on the 400 (king city I think it is.) And the actual MTO was way easier to deal with. Less than 1000kg over and its oh well have a nice day.


----------



## Grassman09

potskie;1583643 said:


> Mine was $314. In my pissed offness I forgot to mention the expired inspection ticket I got too. It's the first eh.
> 
> G, I have actually pulled the dump as you drive move as years ago they lead the way. Now they follow very closely lol. But hey instead of making me completely unload the truck I was allowed to just get under.
> 
> It's pretty sad tho. I've scaled over on the Putnam scales and on the 400 (king city I think it is.) And the actual MTO was way easier to deal with. Less than 1000kg over and its oh well have a nice day.


Just fight the expired safety ticket. I have to go back to court over one I got in summer. Courts didn't realize I was there for my company as well and put me down as a no show and tried to collet off me 3 month down the road.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I got a similar weight one in the summer. Pulling a machine and some other stuff. It was 300 or 400 over. Mto gave me the fine but didn't make me leave something there or get another truck to come like I've seen them do to some guys. The guy said since everything was secure and it wasn't much I could go.


----------



## GMC Driver

As of 1:00 am - Snow Squall Warning. Up to 30cm in squall lines. Line has set up now into Metro Buffalo. Has some of our furthest eastern sites in it's view. Gonna be a busy day watching the squall line move back and forth.

Now I feel like the Dutchmen from MI - I love LE!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Le*



GMC Driver;1583734 said:


> As of 1:00 am - Snow Squall Warning. Up to 30cm in squall lines. Line has set up now into Metro Buffalo. Has some of our furthest eastern sites in it's view. Gonna be a busy day watching the squall line move back and forth.
> 
> Now I feel like the Dutchmen from MI - I love LE!


I second that being a Dutchman that loves LE as well.... this keeps up and I am going to have to clean out the garage again..... Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

Is that the proper ratio Canadian/American now...I never pay attention.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1583446 said:


> You were hoping for more or none at all?


I guess its easy money....


----------



## Triple L

potskie;1583643 said:


> Mine was $314. In my pissed offness I forgot to mention the expired inspection ticket I got too. It's the first eh.
> 
> G, I have actually pulled the dump as you drive move as years ago they lead the way. Now they follow very closely lol. But hey instead of making me completely unload the truck I was allowed to just get under.
> 
> It's pretty sad tho. I've scaled over on the Putnam scales and on the 400 (king city I think it is.) And the actual MTO was way easier to deal with. Less than 1000kg over and its oh well have a nice day.


So just under a dollar / kg?

I've scaled my trucks and the one has 29lbs left over haha


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1583789 said:


> So just under a dollar / kg?
> 
> I've scaled my trucks and the one has 29lbs left over haha


So...as long as you're not carrying your ego your good....


----------



## snowplowchick

Oooh burn! Lol
You're always good for a laugh Mr. M.


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus;1583791 said:


> So...as long as you're not carrying your ego your good....


He's going to start hiring race jockeys so that he can carry more...... :laughing::laughing:


----------



## snowplowchick

As to how my night ended last night, I'll let you guys use your imagination, but one piece of advice I have for you guys is to check your wheel nuts. And double check other people's work.

Edited to add an LOL because it topped off a ridiculous day.


----------



## Mr.Markus

snowplowchick;1583795 said:


> As to how my night ended last night, I'll let you guys use your imagination, but one piece of advice I have for you guys is to check your wheel nuts. And double check other people's work.
> 
> Edited to add an LOL because it topped off a ridiculous day.


.....................................................


----------



## DeVries

Half my sites sit on the 2cm amount forecasted and the other half on the 15-20 cm snowsquall watch. Should be interesting. One foreman comes home from a cruise down south today too, nothing like putting him to work right away.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Lmao*



Mr.Markus;1583791 said:


> So...as long as you're not carrying your ego your good....


LMMFAO................................................................................................ Thumbs Up  Thumbs Up


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Ouch*



snowplowchick;1583795 said:


> As to how my night ended last night, I'll let you guys use your imagination, but one piece of advice I have for you guys is to check your wheel nuts. And double check other people's work.
> 
> Edited to add an LOL because it topped off a ridiculous day.


Ouch.... never had a wheel fall off, but come close on one of my tractors before... tire shop came good for the repairs...., new rim, studs and the onsite service visit.... was 3 hours after installing new boots on her....

My night just ended with my sanding truck getting clipped in the right rear corner at Timmies and the person hit and ran..... off to deal with the cops now....


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1583791 said:


> So...as long as you're not carrying your ego your good....


Hey!!! I'm the only one that's allowed to pick on Chad. Pick on somebody your own size.

On a serious note. I'm anal about wheels. We always leave the centre caps off our trucks and retourqe the next day again. It seems duallies when overloaded are very common to come loose. I read on the other plow site I frequent that it has to with the tires running and that causes outward pressure which in turn loosens them off. Don't know but after you loose a few you get paranoid.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

someone could probably use these.

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-tools-other-2-E-poke-push-drop-salters-W0QQAdIdZ446186083


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1583864 said:


> Hey!!! I'm the only one that's allowed to pick on Chad. Pick on somebody your own size.


Sorry Chad...

..........ME............
______________

BANDWAGON


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

farm show feb 5 to 7.
free pass coupon code CIFS251E

anyone going?


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1584019 said:


> farm show feb 5 to 7.
> free pass coupon code CIFS251E
> 
> anyone going?


Thursday with one of my summer helper and mechanic.


----------



## adamhumberview

so... obvs we all have "seasonal" employees.. and the nature of our business is horrible so we all kind of make acceptions and "take what we can get" as for a few employees..

hired a guy who was a referral from another guy.. seemed like an ok guy.. i knew him from past and high school.. was always into drugs and bullish, but now has 3 children and "needs to support them anyway he can"

1st night of work.. goes ok.. gets lost along his route.. understandable.. 1st nights are always horrible..

2nd night.. gets better but goes MIA for 1 hour.. found him at wendys bc he was "dying of hunger" and does not return the truck until the next morning b/c he was out of a ride.. text me to let me know so I figured at least he was honest.

next 1-2 times hes out.. I decide to put a shoveller with him.. hes not happy about it but at least I get my truck back at the end of the night..

fuel cards recently get declined a few days ago.. I do an account summary online.. I notice this person is purchasing alot of fuel.. turns out from the 1st day he started work, buddy stole the card and has been filling up gasoline for people and collecting the cash. Managed to rack up $4800.00 in 1 month on my fuel account!!!! 

I called him and asked if he had my card.. he said yes and it was a force of habit to put back in his wallet. He comes to meet me to return it and without a hello or anything says "i know what I did was wrong and I will pay you back every penny" I know this is not possible and told him that he was a liar and would not. I said if I get my $$ by tomorrow I will not call the police. He then goes to call his uncle who works for me also and explains the situation, they have a family meeting and he assures his family that he and I have worked out a payment plan where he will pay me in weekly installments.. His uncle calls me to confirm this.. I totally disagree and find out from his uncle that he thinks this whole situation will blow over and its not serious.

Little does he know I already know he is on charges for a domestic on his old lady and if he gets in trouble 1 more time, its automatic jail and loses custody of his children. I assured him I know about these charges and he tells me that "I would not do that to him and to trust him buddy.. people go through hard time and his mother has cancer and its hard on the family"

I get a phone call from the uncle who then tells me the mother infact does NOT have cancer.. at this point I went crazy.. called the police... had him charged for Fraud. They pick him up yesterday and is doing the weekend before he can see a judge on monday-tuesday.

Would any of you have waited to give a chance to pay or go to the police?? 

If any of you know me, I am the last person to get the law involved. I will get what I want without help from law enforcement, however I am dealing with a drug addicted biker "hangaround". Last thing I need is to worry about buddy coming around the shop at night while all the equip is out in the open and such..


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Wow*



adamhumberview;1584048 said:


> so... obvs we all have "seasonal" employees.. and the nature of our business is horrible so we all kind of make acceptions and "take what we can get" as for a few employees..
> 
> hired a guy who was a referral from another guy.. seemed like an ok guy.. i knew him from past and high school.. was always into drugs and bullish, but now has 3 children and "needs to support them anyway he can"
> 
> 1st night of work.. goes ok.. gets lost along his route.. understandable.. 1st nights are always horrible..
> 
> 2nd night.. gets better but goes MIA for 1 hour.. found him at wendys bc he was "dying of hunger" and does not return the truck until the next morning b/c he was out of a ride.. text me to let me know so I figured at least he was honest.
> 
> next 1-2 times hes out.. I decide to put a shoveller with him.. hes not happy about it but at least I get my truck back at the end of the night..
> 
> fuel cards recently get declined a few days ago.. I do an account summary online.. I notice this person is purchasing alot of fuel.. turns out from the 1st day he started work, buddy stole the card and has been filling up gasoline for people and collecting the cash. Managed to rack up $4800.00 in 1 month on my fuel account!!!!
> 
> I called him and asked if he had my card.. he said yes and it was a force of habit to put back in his wallet. He comes to meet me to return it and without a hello or anything says "i know what I did was wrong and I will pay you back every penny" I know this is not possible and told him that he was a liar and would not. I said if I get my $$ by tomorrow I will not call the police. He then goes to call his uncle who works for me also and explains the situation, they have a family meeting and he assures his family that he and I have worked out a payment plan where he will pay me in weekly installments.. His uncle calls me to confirm this.. I totally disagree and find out from his uncle that he thinks this whole situation will blow over and its not serious.
> 
> Little does he know I already know he is on charges for a domestic on his old lady and if he gets in trouble 1 more time, its automatic jail and loses custody of his children. I assured him I know about these charges and he tells me that "I would not do that to him and to trust him buddy.. people go through hard time and his mother has cancer and its hard on the family"
> 
> I get a phone call from the uncle who then tells me the mother infact does NOT have cancer.. at this point I went crazy.. called the police... had him charged for Fraud. They pick him up yesterday and is doing the weekend before he can see a judge on monday-tuesday.
> 
> Would any of you have waited to give a chance to pay or go to the police??
> 
> If any of you know me, I am the last person to get the law involved. I will get what I want without help from law enforcement, however I am dealing with a drug addicted biker "hangaround". Last thing I need is to worry about buddy coming around the shop at night while all the equip is out in the open and such..


Man that really sucks big time.... I would have called the PD as well, and yes I would be worried as well if they are or hang with a bad bunch. Maybe time for a dog in your compound....
Goodluck with it....


----------



## Grassman09

I wouldn't have waited he is full of bs as you can see. Maybe you should look at having a gasoline tank stored in your yard along with a diesel tank. I signed up for card lock and only have diesel available on the spare cards. Just my tractor driver / mechanic and me have everything active on the cards. I'm small time so I usually fuel the machines myself or am with one of the guys. 

Hopefully you have cameras at the shop. Would be pretty dumb of him to come to the shop to Steele stuff, as maybe he would think you would think of him as the 1 st suspect.


----------



## DeVries

We have crazy amounts of snow here now, some sites on the east end of our route have been plowed twice. Going to be a long night, good thing its fluffy.


----------



## potskie

Grassman09;1584056 said:


> Hopefully you have cameras at the shop. Would be pretty dumb of him to come to the shop to Steele stuff, as maybe he would think you would think of him as the 1 st suspect.


It would amaze you how much difference this DOESN'T make. Cameras caught a disgruntled exemployee he got off on a technicality and barely any equip was recovered.

I've had to call the Police 6 times in the last 4 yrs because of disgruntled employee breaking in and stealing stuff. Only one has ever been caught and convicted.

That one was so ballsy he broke in stole a company truck, cleaned the place out, brought the truck back and showed up for work the next day like nothing happened at all. Our neighbours cameras combined with the GPS tracking on the truck caught him.


----------



## Triple L

Stuff like this makes growth scary... Sometimes things are just soo much easier being "small potatoes"


----------



## Elite_Maint

a pair of nice rottweilers probably works best lol as long as you have proper signs "Beware of Dog" OR "enter at own risk DOGS will bite" hahaha


----------



## JD Dave

The problem calling the police on the guy is your still not going to get your money back and now you have someone that has an extreme hate on for you. Buy $50 dollar gas cards and give them to newbies.


----------



## Alpha Property

Triple L;1584115 said:


> Stuff like this makes growth scary... Sometimes things are just soo much easier being "small potatoes"


I couldn't agree more, the growth and added responcibility this winter is causing some major sleep issues for me.

We are still getting dumped on now, 4-6inches atleast around here, more the closer to Welland area I go. I've been keeping the commercial stuff open and the apparemtent buildings myself, hoping for a 8:00 start time for the 2 driveway trucks

Just got a call from a residential in Fonthill saying he's got atleast 10inches in his driveway


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;1584068 said:


> We have crazy amounts of snow here now, some sites on the east end of our route have been plowed twice. Going to be a long night, good thing its fluffy.


I looked at the rainbow bridge and a bunch of the other traffic cams earlier. It doesn't look too bad. lol I heard on Friday in the southtowns of buffalo they imposed a no driving unless emergency order. emergency like going to home depot for 2x4's drywall paint things of that nature..









Peace bridge looks worse


----------



## Elite_Maint

Triple L;1584115 said:


> Stuff like this makes growth scary... Sometimes things are just soo much easier being "small potatoes"


Some days I agree with what your saying...but then other days I rather get bigger..

I have had some small issues but in the most part I have good guys working for me..and I sleep well at night..


----------



## CGM Inc.

Elite_Maint;1584253 said:


> ..and I sleep well at night..


....me too.........unless there is snow in the forecast!


----------



## goel

Your Greatest asset and your greatest liability are employees.


----------



## DeVries

Grassman09;1584130 said:


> I looked at the rainbow bridge and a bunch of the other traffic cams earlier. It doesn't look too bad. lol I heard on Friday in the southtowns of buffalo they imposed a no driving unless emergency order. emergency like going to home depot for 2x4's drywall paint things of that nature..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace bridge looks worse


Most of our sites melted thru today and some have about 6 inches on them. GMC driver and Alpha have it worse than I do. At least it's nice and fluffy.


----------



## Mr.Markus

So this morning my conveyor slackens off on the salter, easy fix right, I have a tool box behind the seat I can fix it in the field. Except one of the bolts on the bearing is frozen?/Siezed? will not let go. I don't have penetrant... and I don't want to break it.
I carry a pocket knife all the time and almost as important a pocket torch. 
It's self igniting, refillable butane and will burn in the wind. It comes in handy at firework parties on new years eve, setting burnables on fire, soldering wires etc. but this is the first time I thought to use it to heat a nut.
If you don't have one in your toolbox get one $12. CDN TIRE


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus;1584296 said:


> So this morning my conveyor slackens off on the salter, easy fix right, I have a tool box behind the seat I can fix it in the field. Except one of the bolts on the bearing is frozen?/Siezed? will not let go. I don't have penetrant... and I don't want to break it.
> I carry a pocket knife all the time and almost as important a pocket torch.
> It's self igniting, refillable butane and will burn in the wind. It comes in handy at firework parties on new years eve, setting burnables on fire, soldering wires etc. but this is the first time I thought to use it to heat a nut.
> If you don't have one in your toolbox get one $12. CDN TIRE


Ok, fess up, you've been dying to tell us about your hot nuts for years and FINALLY figured out a story to do so. :laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

At least he didn't bust a nut


----------



## adamhumberview

Esso fleet is who I use and their online system is amazing... It gives you details down to the minute they filled..

Only crap part is that they cannot restrict diesel only on the cards...the only restrictions is against on store purchases.... Crazy I know.. But it's how they do business...

I am not a big player by any means... I only have 8 trucks out, but the reason why we got the cards was to make life easier for myself not having to run around like a chicken filling everyone up....I did it last year and it was miserable.. We can't keep a tank at our shop for insurance won't allowing us...


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1584369 said:


> At least he didn't bust a nut


I'm disappointed you didn't pick up on the name...( it's an actual product)

IRODA quality heat tool. :laughing:

I have to leave it at that...so far I have deleted about 20 posts that cross the line but *S*ome *p*eople *c*ould use it.


----------



## Grassman09

adamhumberview;1584386 said:


> Esso fleet is who I use and their online system is amazing... It gives you details down to the minute they filled..
> 
> Only crap part is that they cannot restrict diesel only on the cards...the only restrictions is against on store purchases.... Crazy I know.. But it's how they do business...
> 
> I am not a big player by any means... I only have 8 trucks out, but the reason why we got the cards was to make life easier for myself not having to run around like a chicken filling everyone up....I did it last year and it was miserable.. We can't keep a tank at our shop for insurance won't allowing us...


Well I can't keep track that fast yet. I'm with Jon Ebos fuels which is petro can. They are working on a system where you can see online purchases as well as go to any petro can station and still get a discount.

I worked with a guy doing landscape he would get the station to give him cartons of smokes and put it throu as fuel. Those type of guys will always find a way to screw you.

I had a guy tap a car once with the tip of the plow. Not huge damadge but that and the combo of him thinking he can go party get drunk and then go jump in my truck after maybe 2 hours of rest from partying made not call him anymore.

Soon after I got a call from ministry of labour saying I should have given him written notice and I owe him for the weeks I didn't call him. Soon after I also had a payroll audit also.


----------



## Hysert

went out last ngt around 7 thinking full salt. well 10 mins down the road in smithville had 5 inches of fluffy right down into beamsville with 3-4 inches. 5 min back into grimsby and an inch or so  But all in all a 5 hour run by myself cha ching... F that rodent they call willy


----------



## snowplowchick

Mr.Markus;1584434 said:


> I'm disappointed you didn't pick up on the name...( it's an actual product)
> 
> IRODA quality heat tool. :laughing:
> 
> I have to leave it at that...so far I have deleted about 20 posts that cross the line but *S*ome *p*eople *c*ould use it.


HA! I wondered what you wrote. I couldn't figure out what the dots meant!

JD, my centre cap held on to 3 nuts, thereby sparing an expensive tow. Maybe I'll go for function over looks and keep them off now. Lol the sight of my wheels passing me on the road is not something I will soon forget!! ; )


----------



## CGM Inc.

adamhumberview;1584386 said:


> Esso fleet is who I use and their online system is amazing... It gives you details down to the minute they filled..
> 
> Only crap part is that they cannot restrict diesel only on the cards...the only restrictions is against on store purchases.... Crazy I know.. But it's how they do business...
> 
> I am not a big player by any means... I only have 8 trucks out, but the reason why we got the cards was to make life easier for myself not having to run around like a chicken filling everyone up....I did it last year and it was miserable.. We can't keep a tank at our shop for insurance won't allowing us...


My cards have a purchase limit on them....Petro Can gives you a lot of options. Also just diesel! All on-line, custom reports, etc. If I have a suspicion I usually set up a report for the particular card and monitor daily.


----------



## schrader

We got 20cm last night, just dumped it down about 5cm an hour. Light and fluffy but looks like we are going to get it again tonight. 7 years I had a salter with the briggs on it never failed to start once, last night the new honda would not start. Finally got it going, but not real impressed.


----------



## ff1221

adamhumberview;1584048 said:


> so... obvs we all have "seasonal" employees.. and the nature of our business is horrible so we all kind of make acceptions and "take what we can get" as for a few employees..
> 
> hired a guy who was a referral from another guy.. seemed like an ok guy.. i knew him from past and high school.. was always into drugs and bullish, but now has 3 children and "needs to support them anyway he can"
> 
> 1st night of work.. goes ok.. gets lost along his route.. understandable.. 1st nights are always horrible..
> 
> 2nd night.. gets better but goes MIA for 1 hour.. found him at wendys bc he was "dying of hunger" and does not return the truck until the next morning b/c he was out of a ride.. text me to let me know so I figured at least he was honest.
> 
> next 1-2 times hes out.. I decide to put a shoveller with him.. hes not happy about it but at least I get my truck back at the end of the night..
> 
> fuel cards recently get declined a few days ago.. I do an account summary online.. I notice this person is purchasing alot of fuel.. turns out from the 1st day he started work, buddy stole the card and has been filling up gasoline for people and collecting the cash. Managed to rack up $4800.00 in 1 month on my fuel account!!!!
> 
> I called him and asked if he had my card.. he said yes and it was a force of habit to put back in his wallet. He comes to meet me to return it and without a hello or anything says "i know what I did was wrong and I will pay you back every penny" I know this is not possible and told him that he was a liar and would not. I said if I get my $$ by tomorrow I will not call the police. He then goes to call his uncle who works for me also and explains the situation, they have a family meeting and he assures his family that he and I have worked out a payment plan where he will pay me in weekly installments.. His uncle calls me to confirm this.. I totally disagree and find out from his uncle that he thinks this whole situation will blow over and its not serious.
> 
> Little does he know I already know he is on charges for a domestic on his old lady and if he gets in trouble 1 more time, its automatic jail and loses custody of his children. I assured him I know about these charges and he tells me that "I would not do that to him and to trust him buddy.. people go through hard time and his mother has cancer and its hard on the family"
> 
> I get a phone call from the uncle who then tells me the mother infact does NOT have cancer.. at this point I went crazy.. called the police... had him charged for Fraud. They pick him up yesterday and is doing the weekend before he can see a judge on monday-tuesday.
> 
> Would any of you have waited to give a chance to pay or go to the police??
> 
> If any of you know me, I am the last person to get the law involved. I will get what I want without help from law enforcement, however I am dealing with a drug addicted biker "hangaround". Last thing I need is to worry about buddy coming around the shop at night while all the equip is out in the open and such..


A guy I had working for me was into drugs, unbeknownst to me, I had known his parents for years and he worked for a buddy of mine before starting with me. One day my buddy phones and says that my employee still has one of his fuel keys from the key lock and there is fuel missing, and asks if he can get the key out of his truck when I have sent the guy off somewhere, so I sent him to a job and my buddy came and picked up the key, when the employee got back I confronted him on the fuel theft and and he admitted he did it and he was having a drug problem.
My buddy ended up charging him with theft for the fuel and I was asked to provide a report to the police. One thing I was not aware of tat the police warned me about, and it should be a warning to all of us, because like you said we are generally left with the bottom of the barrel in our line of work, if those employees are operating your equipment while on drugs they are impaired and if an accident occurs while they are impaired you could be held liable.
Our line of work puts us at the mercy of who we can get when we need them, I think you did the right thing, I would definitely seek restitution when he goes to court, never know you might get some of it back, just be aware of that type of person operating your equipment, you could lose more than a few grand in fuel.


----------



## adamhumberview

CGM Inc.;1584612 said:


> My cards have a purchase limit on them....Petro Can gives you a lot of options. Also just diesel! All on-line, custom reports, etc. If I have a suspicion I usually set up a report for the particular card and monitor daily.


I definitely should look into that... I mean its crazy to think that someone would have to go to so many measures to protect themselves from these types of things...but on the other hand if someone wants to screw you over and is a desperate junkie.. They will do anything for the habit...

I feel no remorse for what I did.. And when court rolls around, I will do everything in my power to nail him to the cross.... My brothers a lawyer for one of the largest litigation firms in Toronto... So ruining this person will cost me zero..


----------



## cet

adamhumberview;1584706 said:


> I definitely should look into that... I mean its crazy to think that someone would have to go to so many measures to protect themselves from these types of things...but on the other hand if someone wants to screw you over and is a desperate junkie.. They will do anything for the habit...
> 
> I feel no remorse for what I did.. And when court rolls around, I will do everything in my power to nail him to the cross.... My brothers a lawyer for one of the largest litigation firms in Toronto... So ruining this person will cost me zero..


I understand how mad you are. Just remember after ruining this person he won't have to much to lose for any further actions. If you think he is going to do long term jail time you need to give your head a shake.


----------



## potskie

cet;1584708 said:


> I understand how mad you are. Just remember after ruining this person he won't have to much to lose for any further actions. If you think he is going to do long term jail time you need to give your head a shake.


Exactly, It's theft under 5000. Slap on the wrist. Depending on his record he'll get anywhere from probation to a few months in a provincial hotel.


----------



## snowman4

If your brother works for one of the biggest litigation firms in toronto and has time to deal with a theft under 5k case the firm might want to check themselves!

But I understand. You're pissed off. But it's one of those things you need to sleep on and then be realistic about once you've cooled off.


----------



## Mr.Markus

adamhumberview;1584706 said:


> I definitely should look into that... I mean its crazy to think that someone would have to go to so many measures to protect themselves from these types of things...but on the other hand if someone wants to screw you over and is a desperate junkie.. They will do anything for the habit...
> 
> I feel no remorse for what I did.. And when court rolls around, I will do everything in my power to nail him to the cross.... My brothers a lawyer for one of the largest litigation firms in Toronto... So ruining this person will cost me zero..


I don't believe this guy needs you to ruin him, he's done a pretty good job of it himself. Best to do your best to recover your losses and put measures in place so it doesn't happen again...which it sounds like you are doing. 
You don't have to give the bum on the corner a dollar, but you also don't need to kick him when he's down.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1584708 said:


> I understand how mad you are. Just remember after ruining this person he won't have to much to lose for any further actions. If you think he is going to do long term jail time you need to give your head a shake.


This is my thinking also.


----------



## greywynd

Hey anyone here work in the Bathurst/wilson area? A friend just found out her 75 year old dad is hand shovelling his driveway cuz his previous plow guy retired.

Pm me if you know anyone, thanks guys!


----------



## goel

Has everyone heard of the recent studies about energy drinks and increased hospital visits? 

Had it happen to one if my guys. Recently he finished a shift, not from an overly busy week but he is under 30 with a family and as we all know sleep sometimes does not always happen during the day when you work nights in our profession. 

During the summer, he was always consistent with 1 energy drink a day because he did not really like coffee. 

Seems that recently he was increasing he's energy drinks and including coffee during shifts because, well coffee is nice and warm. 

So after a salt run he goes home and sleeps, wakes up 3 hours later with chest pains and goes to emerg. They keep him the rest of that night, all day and the next night also (about 30 hours). 

Boom, 2 weeks off and zero caffeine allowed. He spent most of the first week just sleeping he says. 

All has settled down now, everything is good and he has a clean bill of health from his drs but he will never touch a energy drink again and basically avoids all Caffeine. 

He was, of course one of my go to guys that could do anything for me. 

Caught me by suprise, keep it in mind for your guys and gals.


----------



## G.Landscape

goel;1584812 said:


> Has everyone heard of the recent studies about energy drinks and increased hospital visits?
> 
> Had it happen to one if my guys. Recently he finished a shift, not from an overly busy week but he is under 30 with a family and as we all know sleep sometimes does not always happen during the day when you work nights in our profession.
> 
> During the summer, he was always consistent with 1 energy drink a day because he did not really like coffee.
> 
> Seems that recently he was increasing he's energy drinks and including coffee during shifts because, well coffee is nice and warm.
> 
> So after a salt run he goes home and sleeps, wakes up 3 hours later with chest pains and goes to emerg. They keep him the rest of that night, all day and the next night also (about 30 hours).
> 
> Boom, 2 weeks off and zero caffeine allowed. He spent most of the first week just sleeping he says.
> 
> All has settled down now, everything is good and he has a clean bill of health from his drs but he will never touch a energy drink again and basically avoids all Caffeine.
> 
> He was, of course one of my go to guys that could do anything for me.
> 
> Caught me by suprise, keep it in mind for your guys and gals.


I used to down energy drinks all the time through college and a few years after, probably 1 a day sometime more if I was up late or long shifts, I started getting really bad migraines and dizziness and completely cut all coffee and energy drinks from my diet, been great ever since.

An interesting thing I learned a while back as well was that when you see people downing energy drinks at sponsored events and on TV they are often cans filled with Water!


----------



## greywynd

No idea if it's true or not, but I've been told that they can also increase the chances of developing kidney stones.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Humberview, that blows bigtime. Unfortunately the best lawyer in the world, crown prosecutor, whatever, can't do anything more than a simple petty theft conviction which is a slap on the wrist. This is unfortunate but true.

I can identify with that though. The other night greywynd was warming up the salt truck to go out. I told him the salter needed $3 worth of gas and reached in my pocket for a twoonie and loonie. He told me "Don't worry about it, I had a few bucks change from last time I went to the store with your money." When you scrape the bottom of the barrel, you get what you get!


----------



## greywynd

It's $3. You pay me a hell of a lot more than that in coffees and food somedays!!


----------



## adamhumberview

cet;1584708 said:


> I understand how mad you are. Just remember after ruining this person he won't have to much to lose for any further actions. If you think he is going to do long term jail time you need to give your head a shake.


You all raise valid points... Funny thing is the gas company has been informed by the pd that there has been fraud on the account and is investigating the possibility of a certain station being involved bc of the amount of usage at 1 location.

And yes be it's under $5k it will be considered small potatoes.. But his record posses other problems... I can technically go to court and drop all charges as long as I get my $$ back... So that is still an option..just will go in his record that he was arrested...

It's a crap sutuation but I work too damn hard to be stolen from.. I'd rather be spit in the face than be ripped off


----------



## Elite_Maint

adamhumberview;1584965 said:


> I'd rather be spit in the face than be ripped off


I rather bit ripped off then spit in the face..lol Money comes and goes and at the end of the day the less enemies you have the better you sleep. I don't like waking up at night thinking if my equipment is safe etc...that's causing stress I don't need.. If you get your money back that's great..if not take it as a lesson learned.

Mind you if situations like this happen to someone more then once then they deserve it IMO.


----------



## goel

adamhumberview;1584965 said:


> You all raise valid points... Funny thing is the gas company has been informed by the pd that there has been fraud on the account and is investigating the possibility of a certain station being involved bc of the amount of usage at 1 location.
> 
> And yes be it's under $5k it will be considered small potatoes.. But his record posses other problems... I can technically go to court and drop all charges as long as I get my $$ back... So that is still an option..just will go in his record that he was arrested...
> 
> It's a crap sutuation but I work too damn hard to be stolen from.. I'd rather be spit in the face than be ripped off


My wish for poeps like this is that they spend enough jail time to become someone's "girl", since our justice system is lacking.


----------



## goel

Looks like a nice streamer might hit the east end of TO overnight.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Dagnamit - hopefully breaks up before then.


----------



## goel

Lol. Figured you would be up Jon.


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1585535 said:


> Looks like a nice streamer might hit the east end of TO overnight.


Lets hope it stays away from us. Looks like it might hit us for an hour around 4 or 5 am.


----------



## ff1221

goel;1584812 said:



> Has everyone heard of the recent studies about energy drinks and increased hospital visits?
> 
> Had it happen to one if my guys. Recently he finished a shift, not from an overly busy week but he is under 30 with a family and as we all know sleep sometimes does not always happen during the day when you work nights in our profession.
> 
> During the summer, he was always consistent with 1 energy drink a day because he did not really like coffee.
> 
> Seems that recently he was increasing he's energy drinks and including coffee during shifts because, well coffee is nice and warm.
> 
> So after a salt run he goes home and sleeps, wakes up 3 hours later with chest pains and goes to emerg. They keep him the rest of that night, all day and the next night also (about 30 hours).
> 
> Boom, 2 weeks off and zero caffeine allowed. He spent most of the first week just sleeping he says.
> 
> All has settled down now, everything is good and he has a clean bill of health from his drs but he will never touch a energy drink again and basically avoids all Caffeine.
> 
> He was, of course one of my go to guys that could do anything for me.
> 
> Caught me by suprise, keep it in mind for your guys and gals.


Haven't heard much about that but not surprising, there is no way that crap is good for you, but there is a study that shows increased risk of heart attack and stroke in shift workers and I'm sure energy drinks and coffee don't decrease the risk.

http://www.canada.com/health/Shift+...tack+stroke+study+suggests/6996376/story.html


----------



## snowplowchick

I don't know if its a generational thing, but I don't see any people 30 or over slugging those red bulls or monster drinks back. I took a sip of redbull, no thanks. 


At least coffee tastes good and has some minor health benefits.


----------



## adamhumberview

on a lighter note.. i was at the super bowl party last night at le parc in thornhill that got busted by 400 swat team cops... pretty crazy to see.. they came swarming in like bats out of hell.. bangin on the tables.. everyone sit down!!! arrested a bunch of dudes.. on the way out i noticed they had 3-4 bags full of jewlery and convescated items.. it was crazy to see


----------



## Mr.Markus

Slight dusting and salt run here this morning....

I was just reading about a jewelery heist in Montreal where the 2 guys got away after releasing a bear spray canister.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221;1585596 said:


> Haven't heard much about that but not surprising, there is no way that crap is good for you, but there is a study that shows increased risk of heart attack and stroke in shift workers and I'm sure energy drinks and coffee don't decrease the risk.
> 
> http://www.canada.com/health/Shift+...tack+stroke+study+suggests/6996376/story.html


I had too much chinese food last weekend that I know shortened my life.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Bowl Party*



adamhumberview;1585657 said:


> on a lighter note.. i was at the super bowl party last night at le parc in thornhill that got busted by 400 swat team cops... pretty crazy to see.. they came swarming in like bats out of hell.. bangin on the tables.. everyone sit down!!! arrested a bunch of dudes.. on the way out i noticed they had 3-4 bags full of jewlery and convescated items.. it was crazy to see


All over the news this morn,,,,,, callng it a gambling party......... ... so how much did you loose ?


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;1583804 said:


> One foreman comes home from a cruise down south today too, nothing like putting him to work right away.


Looked like Jeff had a tan!



Alpha Property;1584128 said:


> Just got a call from a residential in Fonthill saying he's got atleast 10inches in his driveway


We had a foot or so there, same at the shop. The further east you went the worse it was. Ridgeway got 14-16".



Hysert;1584571 said:


> went out last ngt around 7 thinking full salt. well 10 mins down the road in smithville had 5 inches of fluffy right down into beamsville with 3-4 inches.


It varied all over - and amounts changed quickly. Least amount was on the west sites. Dunnville was about 8 inches.

Off to the airport...


----------



## G.Landscape

2" for sure in kw, nice little morning push. Still snow falling now, hopefully the salt holds it off for a while.


----------



## SHAWZER

Right now we are getting 2 " snow per hour.


----------



## greywynd

Ground is still bare here! 

Headed to the farm show tomorrow, but hitting the passport office first. Anyone else going tomorrow?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, let's grab lunch tomorrow, I will swing by the farm show. Noon at Lone Star?


----------



## cet

I got a text this morning at 5:20, 10 cm in Keswick. I thought it was a joke at first. 4 trucks in 4 schools in 30 minutes, that wasn't bad. Got them all done, look across the street and the Public school hasn't been touched, again.

Newmarket had a dusting and that didn't even start until after 6am.

We were cutting grass a couple of years ago when these 2 girls drove up in a Mini all LOGO up in Redbull. They got out and handed us one each. Didn't really like the taste and the price is just stupid.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1585775 said:


> I got a text this morning at 5:20, 10 cm in Keswick. I thought it was a joke at first. 4 trucks in 4 schools in 30 minutes, that wasn't bad. Got them all done, look across the street and the Public school hasn't been touched, again.
> 
> Newmarket had a dusting and that didn't even start until after 6am.
> 
> We were cutting grass a couple of years ago when these 2 girls drove up in a Mini all LOGO up in Redbull. They got out and handed us one each. Didn't really like the taste and the price is just stupid.


.....and how about the redbull.?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'm going tomorrow. Lonestar for noon is fine with me. Myself and another Free passes online guys don't forget


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The min I post that it changed and calls for 5cm.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1585814 said:


> .....and how about the redbull.?


It was about the same.


----------



## greywynd

Not going to make any promises on Lonestar due to dealing with the government first. But will try to make it, and also have a friend with me.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1585833 said:


> I'm going tomorrow. Lonestar for noon is fine with me. Myself and another Free passes online guys don't forget


I'm in for tomorrow too, weather permitting.


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1585725 said:


> 2" for sure in kw, nice little morning push. Still snow falling now, hopefully the salt holds it off for a while.


It held it off!

I couldn't believe how quick that came down. 3:30 I'm throwing on my boots getting ready for a light touch up salt / sidewalk run. 4:00 I'm calling my sidewalk guy and hooking up the plow. I also couldn't believe how many guys ran around throwing salt at it. It's -11 and theres 2+ inches.  Couldn't help but giggle at my bare asphalt vs the slushy disaster next door at a few of my sites.


----------



## G.Landscape

Anyone have a older style HLA plow shoe they no longer need/want. Ours got a little damaged last night.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Nothing here*



G.Landscape;1585725 said:


> 2" for sure in kw, nice little morning push. Still snow falling now, hopefully the salt holds it off for a while.


Nothing here this morning, but did have a squall warning up on EC & TWN for about an hour... lol and yes it just missed us, Good thing as my main truck died at 5am this morning with an alternator failure... turns out it had the wrong amp model on it and was under charging when I had everything powered up and in use. 
Really surprized how fast the truck died after it displayed the no charging message, didn't get 2miles and it was DOA on a side street... glad I have CAA Plus.... with the both Boss & Ebling stuck up without power she filled the flatbed from end to end with the Boss hanging over the end of the deck. Wish I had a camera handy.

Check out this video link, a must for any GUY who loves a big screen TV
I would love to have one of these babies in my yard

http://www.cseed.tv/design/movie.html


----------



## G.Landscape

StratfordPusher;1585930 said:


> Wish I had a camera handy.
> 
> Check out this video link, a must for any GUY who loves a big screen TV
> I would love to have one of these babies in my yard
> 
> http://www.cseed.tv/design/movie.html


Who doesn't have a camera handy? Its not 1998! Don't all phones (like the one used to call CAA) have a camera? NO Excuses!!

would hate to be the kid who puts a baseball through that TV


----------



## Mr.Markus

G.Landscape;1585939 said:


> Who doesn't have a camera handy? Its not 1998! Don't all phones (like the one used to call CAA) have a camera? NO Excuses!!
> 
> would hate to be the kid who puts a baseball through that TV


I was thinking the "lawn guy" who hits it with a stone.....

That guy needs a landscaper............


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

my friend had a really nice large tv. He is a carpenter and someone got his son a little tool set First thing he did was hammer the tv to fix it. Dough!!!


----------



## DeVries

G.Landscape;1585923 said:


> Anyone have a older style HLA plow shoe they no longer need/want. Ours got a little damaged last night.


I removed ours since we don't do any gravel lots. I will look at the scrap heap to see if I can find them.


----------



## G.Landscape

DeVries;1585968 said:


> I removed ours since we don't do any gravel lots. I will look at the scrap heap to see if I can find them.


We don't do gravel either, but we had them off for a long time but found if the plow was curled back to far the back of the plow would drag and wear down some structural bolts and the knuckles for the trip mechanism. So now we leave them on all the time just for good measure.

Not trying to convince you to not give them up though....


----------



## adamhumberview

StratfordPusher;1585682 said:


> All over the news this morn,,,,,, callng it a gambling party......... ... so how much did you loose ?


I dont gamble.. I was there for the free food and the women..


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Camera*



G.Landscape;1585939 said:


> Who doesn't have a camera handy? Its not 1998! Don't all phones (like the one used to call CAA) have a camera? NO Excuses!!
> 
> would hate to be the kid who puts a baseball through that TV


LMAO... yuupe your right, I did have a camera in my phone, just to stupid to remember that fact.... but then again I still am using a flip phone....lol..... as I don't want to give up my MIKE feature.... will upgrade with new Blackberrys once they discontinue MIKE service to which no date has been given yet... so till then I am tech challenged....


----------



## adamhumberview

on a hilarious note...

http://clipnation.com/merge-russia/


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Free*



adamhumberview;1586074 said:


> I dont gamble.. I was there for the free food and the women..


Free women and food... and your just posting this now..... shame on you for not giving us all a heads up! :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## G.Landscape

Haha, I thought toronto trtaffic was bad at times...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

One of the things I thought was smart on the snoway plows is that a lot of the hardware is stainless steel. I bought new cutting edges today for both plows. they come with new (also stainless) hardware as part of the kit. Kind of defeats the purpose no?


----------



## JD Dave

G.Landscape;1585995 said:


> We don't do gravel either, but we had them off for a long time but found if the plow was curled back to far the back of the plow would drag and wear down some structural bolts and the knuckles for the trip mechanism. So now we leave them on all the time just for good measure.
> 
> Not trying to convince you to not give them up though....


Get the new style shoes from Horst they are way better then those old style ones and they bolt right on to your cutting edge. I also agree you have to run shoes when the pusher is on a loader.


----------



## Saliba

JD Dave;1586114 said:


> Get the new style shoes from Horst they are way better then those old style ones and they bolt right on to your cutting edge. I also agree you have to run shoes when the pusher is on a loader.


G.Landscape- I have a set of the new style shoes if you want them.


----------



## G.Landscape

JD Dave;1586114 said:


> Get the new style shoes from Horst they are way better then those old style ones and they bolt right on to your cutting edge. I also agree you have to run shoes when the pusher is on a loader.





Saliba;1586120 said:


> G.Landscape- I have a set of the new style shoes if you want them.


Does the newer style just bolt to the back of the cutting edge? I looked on HLA and none of the manuals really show very well. Not sure what year this plow was bought, do these new edges fit on any of their plows?


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Cutting edge*

Anybody have a good source for polyurethane cutting edges. I want to replace the fast wearing rubbers on my Ebling wings, or does anybody know of a better product that handles the wear better ??

Many thanks


----------



## schrader

Wow we got bombed here again today, 30+ cm and its still snowing out. Plowed everything twice and have to go out again tonight. Real frustrating day, people complain we have not been there when we just left two hours ago, snowing 2" an hour some times, no possible way to keep up under those conditions. Looking forward to a day or two off.


----------



## G.Landscape

schrader;1586203 said:


> Wow we got bombed here again today, 30+ cm and its still snowing out. Plowed everything twice and have to go out again tonight. Real frustrating day, people complain we have not been there when we just left two hours ago, snowing 2" an hour some times, no possible way to keep up under those conditions. Looking forward to a day or two off.


After reading your constant posts about snow I think its time for me to plan a snowboarding trip....

I would love one good dump of snow here, MIN 12"....just to really see who has their crews and equipment under control...


----------



## goel

StratfordPusher;1585930 said:


> Nothing here this morning, but did have a squall warning up on EC & TWN for about an hour... lol and yes it just missed us, Good thing as my main truck died at 5am this morning with an alternator failure... turns out it had the wrong amp model on it and was under charging when I had everything powered up and in use.
> Really surprized how fast the truck died after it displayed the no charging message, didn't get 2miles and it was DOA on a side street... glad I have CAA Plus.... with the both Boss & Ebling stuck up without power she filled the flatbed from end to end with the Boss hanging over the end of the deck. Wish I had a camera handy.
> 
> Check out this video link, a must for any GUY who loves a big screen TV
> I would love to have one of these babies in my yard
> 
> http://www.cseed.tv/design/movie.html


Love the screen, that's awesome.

Used CAA over here today also. Driver had the oil pressure drop off the gauge and knocking start so he shut it down quick.

Mechanic is away in Vegas still for his Super Bowl party until tomorrow but I am pretty sure that I am going to he looking for a Chevy 6.0l gas motor.


----------



## Grassman09

StratfordPusher;1586196 said:


> Anybody have a good source for polyurethane cutting edges. I want to replace the fast wearing rubbers on my Ebling wings, or does anybody know of a better product that handles the wear better ??
> 
> Many thanks


Western Polymers Corp 1-888-295-7353 www.westernpolymers.com I was going to get them to encase my plow shoes in poly so I could do a few stamped concrete driveways.

There is a company in Milton also www.prothane.ca


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1586214 said:


> Love the screen, that's awesome.
> 
> Used CAA over here today also. Driver had the oil pressure drop off the gauge and knocking start so he shut it down quick.
> 
> Mechanic is away in Vegas still for his Super Bowl party until tomorrow but I am pretty sure that I am going to he looking for a Chevy 6.0l gas motor.


Which truck? You want mine? Just picked mine up from the mechanic. New Exhaust manifolds (1 side was cracked), new egr valve, new neutral safety switch new dipstick tube, pass side power window motor, blower motor solenoid. Umm im prob forgetting something..

Doesn't sound like a hot rod anymore and you can actually hear the Borla Exhaust system on it and no exhaust fumes in the cab.

I need to pick up a few salt extra account and quick...


----------



## Saliba

G.Landscape;1586171 said:


> Does the newer style just bolt to the back of the cutting edge? I looked on HLA and none of the manuals really show very well. Not sure what year this plow was bought, do these new edges fit on any of their plows?


They do on my blade and it looks like they should on yours from the picture you have up. Might just need the longer bolts to bolt them on if i remember correctly.


----------



## goel

Grassman09;1586227 said:


> Which truck? You want mine? Just picked mine up from the mechanic. New Exhaust manifolds (1 side was cracked), new egr valve, new neutral safety switch new dipstick tube, pass side power window motor, blower motor solenoid. Umm im prob forgetting something..
> Doesn't sound like a hot rod anymore and you can actually hear the Borla Exhaust system on it and no exhaust fumes in the cab.
> I need to pick up a few salt extra account and quick...


It was my 05 2500HD reg cab. 110k on it. I have a couple of the 6.0L gassers with double the mileage, and never had a problem. Just one of those things I guess.

Just sucks, because when I started one of the diesels this morning, the idler pully and serpentine belt went all squirly. That was the quick repair of the day and only cost about a hundred bucks in parts.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Awesome*



Grassman09;1586218 said:


> Western Polymers Corp 1-888-295-7353 www.westernpolymers.com I was going to get them to encase my plow shoes in poly so I could do a few stamped concrete driveways.
> 
> There is a company in Milton also www.prothane.ca


Awesome, many thanks, will check them out for pricing in the morning, I priced out some nylon today, 8' x 12" x 1"... cheapest was 450.00 at Fastenal, highest was 750.00 from a customer of mine... lol guess they want some money back for what they pay a year....

Not sure which is the best way to go yet....? Nylon or rubber ....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;1586203 said:


> Wow we got bombed here again today, 30+ cm and its still snowing out. Plowed everything twice and have to go out again tonight. Real frustrating day, people complain we have not been there when we just left two hours ago, snowing 2" an hour some times, no possible way to keep up under those conditions. Looking forward to a day or two off.


your the plow king


----------



## R.G.PEEL

MIDTOWNPC;1586336 said:


> your the plow king


There are only a few phrases that I understand in French. That is one of them. Thumbs Up


----------



## greywynd

Why, which guy taught you that one? :laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1586415 said:


> There are only a few phrases that I understand in French. That is one of them. Thumbs Up


says the guy who a few years back couldnt get the blade up and I think is still hand salting :laughing:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

My blade always goes up! I have a thicker cylinder.


----------



## Grassman09

StratfordPusher;1586306 said:


> Awesome, many thanks, will check them out for pricing in the morning, I priced out some nylon today, 8' x 12" x 1"... cheapest was 450.00 at Fastenal, highest was 750.00 from a customer of mine... lol guess they want some money back for what they pay a year....
> 
> Not sure which is the best way to go yet....? Nylon or rubber ....


You could use Teflon but will pay thru the nose for that and it will probably chatter like mad as well. I have a buddy who has a 9' edge he may be willing to part with it. I've got some on a old Daniels back blade I don't use anymore if your in a pinch. Its a 8.5' paper weight for the past years. Like you I don't really trust to let a driver use it.

The shipping is the brutal part. So darn expensive in Canada.

These are 2009-2010 prices enjoy.. payup


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1586261 said:


> It was my 05 2500HD reg cab. 110k on it. I have a couple of the 6.0L gassers with double the mileage, and never had a problem. Just one of those things I guess.
> 
> Just sucks, because when I started one of the diesels this morning, the idler pully and serpentine belt went all squirly. That was the quick repair of the day and only cost about a hundred bucks in parts.


Good thing we didn't have to salt much in town today.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

ha - anyone else going to farm show it up? I don't want to eat by myself at Lonestar's!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1586459 said:


> ha - anyone else going to farm show it up? I don't want to eat by myself at Lonestar's!


I'm in and bringing Cobourg ppm


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

good times!

See you guys there


----------



## greywynd

Looks like I'm going to have to pass. Change of plans for tomorrow, guess the farm show can wait another year.


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1586196 said:


> Anybody have a good source for polyurethane cutting edges. I want to replace the fast wearing rubbers on my Ebling wings, or does anybody know of a better product that handles the wear better ??
> 
> Many thanks


I think its time you bust out some needle nose pliars and crank your 4 link up a few turns...................


----------



## old.goalie

Grassman09;1584449 said:


> Well I can't keep track that fast yet. I'm with Jon Ebos fuels which is petro can. They are working on a system where you can see online purchases as well as go to any petro can station and still get a discount.
> 
> I worked with a guy doing landscape he would get the station to give him cartons of smokes and put it throu as fuel. Those type of guys will always find a way to screw you.
> 
> I had a guy tap a car once with the tip of the plow. Not huge damadge but that and the combo of him thinking he can go party get drunk and then go jump in my truck after maybe 2 hours of rest from partying made not call him anymore.
> 
> Soon after I got a call from ministry of labour saying I should have given him written notice and I owe him for the weeks I didn't call him. Soon after I also had a payroll audit also.


I had a union guy who like to drink and drive forklift. i would see he's impaired and not allow him to use it, found him less dangerous work, documented the occurrences...this went on for nearly a year, we fire him, after paying for 2 (40K) rehab sessions, union sues us and wins...we infringed upon his right to do what he wants when he is not at work...wtf....

so he shows up drunk (we were now prevented from inspecting his mental/physical condition because we were harassing him, the safety of his co-workers didn't matter to MOL, as they said, it's a separate issue and when he injures or kills one of em they will charge us, again...wtf), the guy hits and nearly kills one of the dock workers, we get charged not him...we finally got him on WSIB and now it only costs a little over 100K per year to keep him from showing up to work...gotta love unions, MOL, and the liberal courts. The MOL could have forced you to re-instate his job and then you would have been screwed, fire him again and it's harrassment which is a criminal charge, life for you will just get better moving forward...i've dealt with hundreds of these types of issues and i am always amazed how little justice is actually done in the system.

*The point to the story is document everything, preferably on video with audio sound, don't trust co-workers, and employees are not believed because the court will think they are being forced to lie, plus they might not be on your side in the near future. what you think is fair and justifiable is wrong, the courts bend over backwards to protect the guilty, how many victims do you see getting justice... that's right, none...don't become a victim*


----------



## snowplowchick

old.goalie;1586651 said:


> I had a union guy who like to drink and drive forklift. i would see he's impaired and not allow him to use it, found him less dangerous work, documented the occurrences...this went on for nearly a year, we fire him, after paying for 2 (40K) rehab sessions, union sues us and wins...we infringed upon his right to do what he wants when he is not at work...wtf....
> 
> *The point to the story is document everything, preferably on video with audio sound, don't trust co-workers, and employees are not believed because the court will think they are being forced to lie, plus they might not be on your side in the near future. what you think is fair and justifiable is wrong, the courts bend over backwards to protect the guilty, how many victims do you see getting justice... that's right, none...don't become a victim*


OH MY GOD. This sounds truly ridiculous.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

They just issued a snow squall 15cm for me and twn says flurries. WTF


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;1586754 said:


> They just issued a snow squall 15cm for me and twn says flurries. WTF


Feeling the pressure today Dean?


----------



## goel

MIDTOWNPC;1586754 said:


> They just issued a snow squall 15cm for me and twn says flurries. WTF


Yep, all over the news. The way they are talking you will be calling in the army. Lolol


----------



## greywynd

I wish we'd get some snow here, started having the odd little spot of mud in the sunny spots yesterday. Ground is bare, doesn't take long for the sun in a sheltered spot to start thawing the surface. The joys of two months of mud bogging with an excavator I think are going to start soon.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Done that*



Triple L;1586555 said:


> I think its time you bust out some needle nose pliars and crank your 4 link up a few turns...................


Thanks Chad, already done that,  just the Ebling edges where to far worn to make good contact now. The old rubber blade I cut down and replaced them with is not as thick as OEM
and is now wearing quickly and won't last the season.... so I have to do something in the next week.

Thanks


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Thanks*



Grassman09;1586430 said:


> You could use Teflon but will pay thru the nose for that and it will probably chatter like mad as well. I have a buddy who has a 9' edge he may be willing to part with it. I've got some on a old Daniels back blade I don't use anymore if your in a pinch. Its a 8.5' paper weight for the past years. Like you I don't really trust to let a driver use it.
> 
> The shipping is the brutal part. So darn expensive in Canada.
> 
> These are 2009-2010 prices enjoy.. payup


Many thanks Grassman for the help... thats awesome .......Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1586754 said:


> They just issued a snow squall 15cm for me and twn says flurries. WTF


Someone doesn't want you to go to the farm show today it looks. Lol.

At least you get to try out that new salt you bought. Curious to see if what I was told about it is false.


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1586783 said:


> Thanks Chad, already done that,  just the Ebling edges where to far worn to make good contact now. The old rubber blade I cut down and replaced them with is not as thick as OEM
> and is now wearing quickly and won't last the season.... so I have to do something in the next week.
> 
> Thanks


I've had myn since 2009 (this is its 4th season) and the origional wings and moldboard, entirely rubber are still at a good 60% or better, and they have seen an incrediable amount of snow... The tips should be off the ground... Goodluck and hopefully when set up right you'll get a good 5 years out of this set...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Looks like Marcus and I will be having a table for two!


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1586850 said:


> Looks like Marcus and I will be having a table for two!


Looking at the radar you might have to eat quickly. No more then 3 helpings.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

nothing here. My lucky seasonal horseshoe is deflecting the radar and its all missing us. My gut said I could have gone to the how but better to be safe 

the reason I bought salt is so I don't have to use it. 
Just like the ebling lol. 
Might buy some skis tomorrow 

Actually looking at a dirty pig of an s330 bobcat but they haven't thought hard enough about my offer yet.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;1586768 said:


> Feeling the pressure today Dean?


there isn't really anyone in town that would want surprise snow more then me. I sleep a block away from my two biggest contracts.


----------



## schrader

MIDTOWNPC;1586754 said:


> They just issued a snow squall 15cm for me and twn says flurries. WTF


Welcome to my world Dean, today is this first time in five day we haven't had a squall warning.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1586943 said:


> Looking at the radar you might have to eat quickly. No more then 3 helpings.


he probably grabbed a Mac attack on the way in. Shhhh don't tell his mrs


----------



## StratfordPusher

*But true*



snowplowchick;1586721 said:


> OH MY GOD. This sounds truly ridiculous.


May sound that way but from 20 years of industrial Human resources experince I could write a book on the subject and these stories are very true and happen everyday.

Best case of WSIB mis-management I had to deal with was a company salesman that got his ***** damaged in the trunk lock mechanism when he closed the trunk on his willy.
Yuuupe, he got 2 years off work a full rebuild job done on Willy, claim hit the WSIB max and cost us almost 200K and thats a true story... still to this day I am at a loss to understand that one....
Second best was a guy that cut off 4 fingers at home on a Sunday with a power saw, he came into work for midnight shift, through his lose digits into a machine and claimed the machine took them off.... MOL was called and investigated, they couldn't't find any blood nor any pinch points to cause this injuries. You would think that would be the end of the story.... but it wasn't't as it.... a year later the company was charged and the WSIB claim approved the claim with full retraining, in the end the charges were dropped by the MOL, but the WSIB charges didn't't stop,,, went to full claim costs and another 200K plus lawyers fees of 25k gone out the door....

There is no winning ever for an employer.... bigger the employer, the more then can afford to pay....and do.....:realmad:


----------



## schrader

Some pics for the guys who might forget what snow looks like. Not much about 50-60cm since last Friday when we had green grass. Mostly light fluffy stuff with no wind.


----------



## G.Landscape

I have never even plowed a winter with 60cm for the total year!! That's the sh*t I dream about. Except for the seasonal contracts...that sucks!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Farm show is much smaller this year...again. I'm glad I didn't have to pay to get in. thanks Dean,




I want to hang around with this kid. I guess this birthday was the start of my midlife crisis.


----------



## cet

Markus a frined of mine had a burnt orange Gallardo rag top, 1 of 4 in Canada, pretty crazy car. Had to sell it when the economy slowed down. I think he only took a 80K hit.

Sorry that should be "Mr. Markus"


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1587323 said:


> Markus a frined of mine had a burnt orange Gallardo rag top, 1 of 4 in Canada, pretty crazy car. Had to sell it when the economy slowed down. I think he only took a 80K hit.
> 
> Sorry that should be "Mr. Markus"


Markus is fine.... I think I just miss playing in the snow like that. AWD sportscars look like fun but the roads out here would destroy them.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1587383 said:


> Markus is fine.... I think I just miss playing in the snow like that. AWD sportscars look like fun but the roads out here would destroy them.


Well if you don't get snow Thursday you can venture over here, I'll stay in bed and let you plow if that will help you out.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I already had this discussion with Jon today....does that make you the wife?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1587433 said:


> I already had this discussion with Jon today....does that make you the wife?


Only if I get a monthly allowance.payup


----------



## grandview

Anyone getting snow in TO? They have it coming my way around 10pm.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1587433 said:


> I already had this discussion with Jon today....does that make you the wife?


Sounds like an interesting conversation. We always go Wed to the show and then it's strippers and beer. It's a 20 year tradition we have to keep going.


----------



## cet

grandview;1587447 said:


> Anyone getting snow in TO? They have it coming my way around 10pm.


It doesn't look like it is going to be much. One says 2-4cm and the other says trace. We are getting some flurries but I don't think Toronto is getting anything. I think the streamer that will hit you is different then the one I'm getting.


----------



## Hysert

So for the lasy two days we had clear weather and I thought I'd take it easy.... then my wife cleared out the living room and put me to work on new hardwood floors.... hope we dont get any unforcasted weather cause I feel like the tin man whos been sitting in the rain for a month...


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1587458 said:


> Sounds like an interesting conversation. We always go Wed to the show and then it's strippers and beer. It's a 20 year tradition we have to keep going.


I'm sure if you posted this yesterday Jon would have made other arrangements today.


----------



## cet

Hysert;1587461 said:


> So for the lasy two days we had clear weather and I thought I'd take it easy.... then my wife cleared out the living room and put me to work on new hardwood floors.... hope we dont get any unforcasted weather cause I feel like the tin man whos been sitting in the rain for a month...


Using an air nailer is night and day compared to the old plunge nailer. You need to be 5'4" to do hardwood flooring.


----------



## Hysert

cet;1587467 said:


> Using an air nailer is night and day compared to the old plunge nailer. You need to be 5'4" to do hardwood flooring.


Ya no kidding... did it the old fashion way lol... man 2 months of snow and my hands have gone soft got a few blisters too


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1587458 said:


> Sounds like an interesting conversation. We always go Wed to the show and then it's strippers and beer. It's a 20 year tradition we have to keep going.


Snyder cardio....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Haha - glad I am missing that tradition!!! Show was a bit dead, nothing that interesting. Did buy some canoe hangers though!


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1587472 said:


> Snyder cardio....


It's true. Also it's my duty to help all those young girls with their college tuition. Jon make sure to wear your track pants tomorrow. LOL


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1587553 said:


> It's true. Also it's my duty to help all those young girls with their college tuition. Jon make sure to wear your track pants tomorrow. LOL


Not the per-stained ones either.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The Year:1988

Harvey: Dave I think its time you learned about life. Its an awkward conversation, so Lets go to the farm show, and then I'll pay a couple queens to show you what's what.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I didnt get to go today so we are planning on going tomorrow. 
I guess maybe I will see some of you there. I think we should be able to roll out of cobourg around 9:30 hit the show and then lunch. If anyone else is going post up and we can meet.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1587646 said:


> I didnt get to go today so we are planning on going tomorrow.
> I guess maybe I will see some of you there. I think we should be able to roll out of cobourg around 9:30 hit the show and then lunch. If anyone else is going post up and we can meet.


We won't be there until lunch but give me text when your there. The show really isn't very good anymore, we just use it as a reason to drink.


----------



## cet

So Thursday has been upgraded twice since this morning, should be interesting and put a smile on some of your faces.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1587646 said:


> I didnt get to go today so we are planning on going tomorrow.
> I guess maybe I will see some of you there. I think we should be able to roll out of cobourg around 9:30 hit the show and then lunch. If anyone else is going post up and we can meet.


It's ok...I'm used to girls standing me up.

I might be inclined to go again, it's flurrying here right now so it looks like a salt run for me in the wee hours. I'll give you my nametag to lose on stage to see if you can get the anouncer to call it out. 
If one of the girls calls it out it might ruin the mood.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1587676 said:


> It's ok...I'm used to girls standing me up.
> 
> You should write a book, you have some good material.:laughing:


----------



## cet

Another salt run for Keswick/Sutton tonight. Lost count how many this is.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

will do.  tuckers marketplace might be my lunch destination of choice

my cell is nine zero five 3775555


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1587693 said:


> Mr.Markus;1587676 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok...I'm used to girls standing me up.
> 
> You should write a book, you have some good material.:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually not funny, I'm just really mean and people think I'm joking!
Click to expand...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1587676 said:


> It's ok...I'm used to girls standing me up.
> 
> I might be inclined to go again, it's flurrying here right now so it looks like a salt run for me in the wee hours. I'll give you my nametag to lose on stage to see if you can get the anouncer to call it out.
> If one of the girls calls it out it might ruin the mood.


:laughing: I should have posted some last min ads in the online personals so you guys weren't alone :laughing: 
Mike meet Phil MacCracken


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1587709 said:


> :laughing: I should have posted some last min ads in the online personals so you guys weren't alone :laughing:
> Mike meet Phil MacCracken


This one was funny cause the letter carrier delivered it but the name was circled with a question mark by someone at Canada Post but it came to my address cause the company name was on it.
Maybe we could send one to creative Mike Oxmall....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I think you should post your badge on the chive website


----------



## SHAWZER

First night in over a week with only 1\2 " of snow . Calm before the storm .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER;1587930 said:


> First night in over a week with only 1\2 " of snow . Calm before the storm .


We had about the same....the big guys in town were out with their backhoes and snowwings. I had enough residual to burn it off, just a few touch ups.


----------



## cet

Didn't hit Newmarket until just after 5. We didn't salt but it was less then 1cm of fluff.
Suns out, I'm sure were good for today. Tomorrow should be fun, our forecast didn't change but I see Toronto went from 15-20 to 10-15. I guess there still not sure as Toronto was suppose to get more then us and now it's less then us.


----------



## Alpha Property

Ec has us listed in Niagara falls at 2-4cm, wn is saying 10-15


----------



## Elite_Maint

I see a lot of guys downtown right now driving with their salters loaded! I guess they are pre-salting..

City roads and most salted parking lots are white from residual salt...I think there's enough to melt the first 2cm atleast in the morning.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Anyone here bringing in loads of the NewYork salt?
I was told its a little finer, and works faster than the bigger rock. 
Got a hookup for $65 a ton live bottom loads delivered to my shop in Vaughan...just curious if the quantites delivered seemed true. 
PM me if anyone is interested in the contact.


----------



## cet

Alpha Property;1587957 said:


> Ec has us listed in Niagara falls at 2-4cm, wn is saying 10-15


EC is for the day and TWN is for the day and overnight. Most of the snow is suppose to come after 6pm for us.


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;1587930 said:


> First night in over a week with only 1\2 " of snow . Calm before the storm .


 Thought I had a day off untill that little streamer set up over us again.


----------



## GMC Driver

Alpha Property;1587957 said:


> Ec has us listed in Niagara falls at 2-4cm, wn is saying 10-15





cet;1588071 said:


> EC is for the day and TWN is for the day and overnight. Most of the snow is suppose to come after 6pm for us.


Not sure what we're gonna get, but certainly think those west and north of us will see more. East wind will enhance it for the Golden Horshoe. We will see something, I'm sure.

This is waht EC says:

_Special weather statement
Updated by Environment Canada
At 10:28 AM EST Wednesday 6 February 2013.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Special weather statement:

A tale of two lows giving significant snowfall Thursday into Friday.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

An Alberta clipper will combine with a Texas low to bring a 
significant snowfall to most of Southern Ontario. Light snow will 
begin from west to east Thursday with heavier snow Thursday night 
into Friday.

Current indications are that the highest snow amounts will occur 
north of a line from Grand Bend to Hamilton to Kingston. General snow 
amounts of 10 to 15 cm are possible with this event.

Lower snow amounts are expected to the south of this line with 5 to 
10 cm possible. There is also a risk of freezing rain over the 
Windsor to Chatham areas Thursday evening.

Winter driving conditions will likely deteriorate significantly 
Thursday night.

There is still some uncertainty as to the exact tracks of both
Lows, which will affect the timing and snow amounts for each region. 
Environment Canada is monitoring this system closely and will issue 
further statements as necessary.

The public is advised to monitor future forecasts and warnings as 
warnings may be required or extended._

I think WN has to justify their existence and starts working everyone into a frenzy over "Snowmageddon", so that if they get it right they look like champs. GTA is a lot larger market than the rest of rural Ontario, so appease the masses. When they fail, all theu have to say is the "The storm tracked a little further north than the models indicated." They've got it all figured out.

So glad I don't have cable.


----------



## Grassman09

GMC Driver;1588292 said:


> Not sure what we're gonna get, but certainly think those west and north of us will see more. East wind will enhance it for the Golden Horshoe. We will see something, I'm sure.
> 
> This is waht EC says:
> 
> _Special weather statement
> Updated by Environment Canada
> At 10:28 AM EST Wednesday 6 February 2013.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> Special weather statement:
> 
> A tale of two lows giving significant snowfall Thursday into Friday.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> An Alberta clipper will combine with a Texas low to bring a
> significant snowfall to most of Southern Ontario. Light snow will
> begin from west to east Thursday with heavier snow Thursday night
> into Friday.
> 
> Current indications are that the highest snow amounts will occur
> north of a line from Grand Bend to Hamilton to Kingston. General snow
> amounts of 10 to 15 cm are possible with this event.
> 
> Lower snow amounts are expected to the south of this line with 5 to
> 10 cm possible. There is also a risk of freezing rain over the
> Windsor to Chatham areas Thursday evening.
> 
> Winter driving conditions will likely deteriorate significantly
> Thursday night.
> 
> There is still some uncertainty as to the exact tracks of both
> Lows, which will affect the timing and snow amounts for each region.
> Environment Canada is monitoring this system closely and will issue
> further statements as necessary.
> 
> The public is advised to monitor future forecasts and warnings as
> warnings may be required or extended._
> 
> I think WN has to justify their existence and starts working everyone into a frenzy over "Snowmageddon", so that if they get it right they look like champs. GTA is a lot larger market than the rest of rural Ontario, so appease the masses. When they fail, all theu have to say is the "The storm tracked a little further north than the models indicated." They've got it all figured out.
> 
> So glad I don't have cable.


Bring it on I say. Some guys have been getting off way to easy and need a reminder that they cannot service a 4 or 5 acre trucking yard and a 2 acre site next door with just a pick up truck and a few other smaller sites. Ask you to salt or plow when there equipment breaks down and then never pay you, just keep saying they will. I'll bet any money he will call for help if we get 15cm or more.

Anyone know some large men that ride bikes and I'm not talking 12 speeds here.


----------



## goel

JohnnyRoyale;1588047 said:


> Anyone here bringing in loads of the NewYork salt?
> I was told its a little finer, and works faster than the bigger rock.
> Got a hookup for $65 a ton live bottom loads delivered to my shop in Vaughan...just curious if the quantites delivered seemed true.
> PM me if anyone is interested in the contact.


Not first hand info, but apparently max 30t per load, pretty high moisture content and some of it seems to look like hpb.

Take this info with a grain of salt. I have not seen it and always believe half of what I hear.


----------



## SHAWZER

I know some large men that will do anything for beer !


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Grassman09;1588316 said:


> Bring it on I say. Some guys have been getting off way to easy and need a reminder that they cannot service a 4 or 5 acre trucking yard and a 2 acre site next door with just a pick up truck and a few other smaller sites. Ask you to salt or plow when there equipment breaks down and then never pay you, just keep saying they will. I'll bet any money he will call for help if we get 15cm or more.
> 
> Anyone know some large men that ride bikes and I'm not talking 12 speeds here.


That sounded like a comment on the industry in general and then turned very focused on one person apparently. Do tell


----------



## R.G.PEEL

SHAWZER;1588459 said:


> I know some large men that will do anything for beer !


There is definately a joke in this statement. I haven't met you though so I'm not gonna make it. Maybe Mr. Markus will.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I was going to say "Do heads count...."?


----------



## greywynd

SHAWZER;1588459 said:


> I know some large men that will do anything for beer !


Apparently they'll even go to farm shows.....


----------



## SHAWZER

Go ahead , I can take a good joke.


----------



## cet

Looks like someone has been doing the snow dance. 15 Thursday and 10-15 Friday. -20 overnight too.


----------



## grandview

How this happen?

LOCATIONS... THE NIAGARA FRONTIER AND COUNTIES SOUTH OF LAKE ONTARIO.

* TIMING... OVERNIGHT THURSDAY NIGHT THROUGH EARLY SATURDAY MORNING.

* HAZARDS... HEAVY SNOW.

* ACCUMULATIONS... UP TO 2 INCHES OVERNIGHT THURSDAY NIGHT... 5 TO 10 INCHES FRIDAY... 4 TO 7 INCHES FRIDAY NIGHT... AND AN INCH OR LESS SATURDAY... LEADING TO STORM TOTALS OF POTENTIALLY 9 TO 18 INCHES.


----------



## cet

grandview;1588558 said:


> How this happen?
> 
> LOCATIONS... THE NIAGARA FRONTIER AND COUNTIES SOUTH OF LAKE ONTARIO.
> 
> * TIMING... OVERNIGHT THURSDAY NIGHT THROUGH EARLY SATURDAY MORNING.
> 
> * HAZARDS... HEAVY SNOW.
> 
> * ACCUMULATIONS... UP TO 2 INCHES OVERNIGHT THURSDAY NIGHT... 5 TO 10 INCHES FRIDAY... 4 TO 7 INCHES FRIDAY NIGHT... AND AN INCH OR LESS SATURDAY... LEADING TO STORM TOTALS OF POTENTIALLY 9 TO 18 INCHES.


This is going to suck looking for curbs again. The first night I plowed 10" in a school I had never done before, that was fun.


----------



## grandview

cet;1588560 said:


> This is going to suck looking for curbs again. The first night I plowed 10" in a school I had never done before, that was fun.


Rookie.:waving:


----------



## cet

grandview;1588568 said:


> Rookie.:waving:


I felt like it that night. They turn off every light in the schools and it was snowing so hard it was better if you turned your headlights off. Just love black chain link fences in those conditions.


----------



## grandview

cet;1588572 said:


> I felt like it that night. They turn off every light in the schools and it was snowing so hard it was better if you turned your headlights off. Just love black chain link fences in those conditions.


You trying to be like me? no plow stakes anywhere?Thumbs Up


----------



## adamhumberview

JohnnyRoyale;1588047 said:


> Anyone here bringing in loads of the NewYork salt?
> I was told its a little finer, and works faster than the bigger rock.
> Got a hookup for $65 a ton live bottom loads delivered to my shop in Vaughan...just curious if the quantites delivered seemed true.
> PM me if anyone is interested in the contact.


thats on the high side


----------



## schrader

Wow I wish I could pay $65, best I can get is $92 this year.


----------



## GMC Driver

Grassman09;1588316 said:


> Bring it on I say. Some guys have been getting off way to easy and need a reminder...


I've got no problem with it either. It's Canada. It's February. It snows. Just don't think it needs to be toted as "Storm of the Century" everytime we get a regular snowfall.

As for the unprepared - you get what you pay for.


----------



## ff1221

GMC Driver;1588705 said:


> I've got no problem with it either. It's Canada. It's February. It snows. Just don't think it needs to be toted as "Storm of the Century" everytime we get a regular snowfall.
> 
> As for the unprepared - you get what you pay for.


I concur 10-15cm is a pretty standard snowfall for us so the idea of that being a huge storm is pretty ridiculous!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I don't know, I think this one will be pretty rough because of the timing. Global is saying 35cm isn't unreasonable.

For me, that's a decent amount, sounds stupid, but we just don't see that type of snow here.


----------



## Grassman09

GMC Driver;1588705 said:


> I've got no problem with it either. It's Canada. It's February. It snows. Just don't think it needs to be toted as "Storm of the Century" everytime we get a regular snowfall.
> 
> As for the unprepared - you get what you pay for.


Yea they almost make as much hype about this event as they do about 2-5cms. Seams like it would cripple down town Toronto more then the outskirts. Getting around down their with no snow is a challenge alone.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1589116 said:


> I don't know, I think this one will be pretty rough because of the timing. Global is saying 35cm isn't unreasonable.
> 
> For me, that's a decent amount, sounds stupid, but we just don't see that type of snow here.


I heard we can get 50cm as it passes over the Scarborough bluffs it picks up more moisture combined with Lake Ontario and 16 mile creek.


----------



## Ant118

To be honest. My properties are all in the Jane/401, eglington and Blackcreek. I forgot about snow like that lol. Good we need the snow, and hell not like our equipment down here has really been "worked".


----------



## SHAWZER

Looking to score 2 free tickets for heavey construction show, anyone point me in the right direction ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER;1589271 said:


> Looking to score 2 free tickets for heavey construction show, anyone point me in the right direction ?


Promo code in Neiges thread here...http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=144253 hope it stops snowing for you that day...Thumbs Up
promo code NH235
http://www.masterpromotions.ca/Previ...ent-show-2013/


----------



## ff1221

The only concern I have with this is they are saying it is supposed to get up to 3 degrees which means it's going to be 15cm or more of concrete, which we all know is a joy to move around.

Thanks Markus, registered, the boys are going to be pumped, love watching the salespeople as my kids climb all over the equipment swing from the mirrors, hang from the doors, best way to test equipment throw a couple of rambunctious boys at it!


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus;1589287 said:


> Promo code in Neiges thread here...http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=144253 hope it stops snowing for you that day...Thumbs Up
> promo code NH235
> http://www.masterpromotions.ca/Previ...ent-show-2013/


Thanks Mr Markus , was easy considering my limited computer skills. Hoping by april 18 or 19 to have one day off with no snow, Ha Ha .


----------



## cet

ff1221;1589289 said:


> The only concern I have with this is they are saying it is supposed to get up to 3 degrees which means it's going to be 15cm or more of concrete, which we all know is a joy to move around.


The warmest for us is -7 on Saturday. EC is saying 10cm Thursday night and 10cm Friday, TWN is saying 25-35cm by Friday night. Newmarket is higher then Aurora and Keswick.

I think the problem with Toronto is where to put the snow not the amount of snow. My parents used to live on a short street near Laird and Eglinton. If anyone was even parked on the road the street plow would not even come down and try to plow.


----------



## ff1221

cet;1589313 said:


> The warmest for us is -7 on Saturday. EC is saying 10cm Thursday night and 10cm Friday, TWN is saying 25-35cm by Friday night. Newmarket is higher then Aurora and Keswick.
> 
> I think the problem with Toronto is where to put the snow not the amount of snow. My parents used to live on a short street near Laird and Eglinton. If anyone was even parked on the road the street plow would not even come down and try to plow.


Yes that isn't generally a problem until about 20 or 30 days in for us, I hope the temps don't rise but that is what I heard on the radio last night, so hopefully it stays cold.


----------



## B&E snowplowing

Looking to see if there is anyone out there in the Etobicoke area (lakeshore and islington) area that would be willing to clean my parents driveway should we get the forcasted snow.

I really dont want my 75 year old father shoveling loads of snow.

I am willing to pay, and return the favour if there is anyone in the Barrie area that could be in the same situtation.

AS for timing, it dosen't matter when, it can even be at the end of the day, just looking to get it done for them.

You can PM me or give me a call on 705-305-2474

Thanks
Brian


----------



## G.Landscape

Not calling for warm tempuratures in kw untill monday when its +6. Hopefully we get a fair amount of snow...time to weed out the unprepared/weak. With that hopefully we get our loader back from the mechanic today....


----------



## goel

Nice morning not to watch the sun rise.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Ant118;1589176 said:


> To be honest. My properties are all in the Jane/401, eglington and Blackcreek. I forgot about snow like that lol. Good we need the snow, and hell not like our equipment down here has really been "worked".


That's my neck of the woods...I'm sure we'll get worked today!..it'll be fun!

If anyone in T.O gets into a jam..feel free to txt or call me always available to try and give a helping hand. 416-881-8654. Santo.


----------



## Mr.Markus

goel;1589357 said:


> Nice morning not to watch the sun rise.


HAHA. I love the smell of anticipation......

..and bacon.


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1589403 said:


> HAHA. I love the smell of anticipation......
> 
> ..and bacon.


You forgot diesel fumes..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

can't wait really excited.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Sigh. Our weather guy has dropped his forecast for our area to 10-15 cms. Just a regular snowfall.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Landcare - Mont;1589698 said:


> Sigh. Our weather guy has dropped his forecast for our area to 10-15 cms. Just a regular snowfall.


10-15cm is regular! Lol..


----------



## Mr.Markus

Elite_Maint;1589766 said:


> 10-15cm is regular! Lol..


Do you remember when Mel called in the army for 25cm?....All the major cities in Canada laughed at Toronto. I thought the snow guys did pretty good but it's the traffic that bungs it up. "Gotta get where I'm going....F*&% everybody else. " I was down there about 5 times this week and I couldn't believe the stupid things I saw people doing that royally screwed with the flow.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Mr.Markus;1589783 said:


> Do you remember when Mel called in the army for 25cm?....All the major cities in Canada laughed at Toronto. I thought the snow guys did pretty good but it's the traffic that bungs it up. "Gotta get where I'm going....F*&% everybody else. " I was down there about 5 times this week and I couldn't believe the stupid things I saw people doing that royally screwed with the flow.


Driving downtown toronto takes some getting use to...almost every driver in T.O is the "[email protected]#* everyone" motto. When it snows here we get 3cm and there's an accident in every street seems like.

I don't think Rob Ford will call the army so we'll be fine lol I just hope people paid attention when they drive. Oh yeah and I think snow tires should be MANDATORY in Ontario!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Priceless*

Love these weather maps.... about time we get challenged with a good snowfall.....

Time to make some " monney" need to load my RSP's


----------



## SHAWZER

Elite_Maint;1589796 said:


> Driving downtown toronto takes some getting use to...almost every driver in T.O is the "[email protected]#* everyone" motto. When it snows here we get 3cm and there's an accident in every street seems like.
> 
> I don't think Rob Ford will call the army so we'll be fine lol I just hope people paid attention when they drive. Oh yeah and I think snow tires should be MANDATORY in Ontario!


I agree with mandatory snow tires in ontario , they need to call all season tires something else.


----------



## Elite_Maint

SHAWZER;1589938 said:


> I agree with mandatory snow tires in ontario , they need to call all season tires something else.


Yeah they can call them $h!t tires..lol their no good in the snow and cold condition and no good in higher speeds and horrible for handling!


----------



## G.Landscape

Started snow about an hour ago here (5pm) pretty steady still....I am not going to be able to sleep a wink tonight!


----------



## Mr.Markus

The accuweather looks like it's gonna break up and spare us







...there now can you sleep better:laughing:


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1590006 said:


> Started snow about an hour ago here (5pm) pretty steady still....I am not going to be able to sleep a wink tonight!


LOL you spoke way to soon it stopped!

All season tires is an accurate name. They don't say good all seasons just all season.


----------



## SHAWZER

Just another normal storm for us up here , just depends on the timing of the 8 - 12 "


----------



## kefala

Oldie but goodie.


----------



## SHAWZER

HA HA very funny.


----------



## Mr.Markus

kefala;1590055 said:


> Oldie but goodie.


O Crap..she's coming up to her weekend house tomorrow...


----------



## doberman

Im going out on a limb here - but after looking at the radar on a couple different networks I just don't see how we are going to be getting near the accumulations for what they are saying. In fact it looks like, for our area, some snow for another few hours then breaking up. It almost makes me think a heavy salt would do. There is that band behind the low right now far far off to the southwest but even IF it makes it here it would be late tomorrow and just be another salt. I dunno guys......


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Buddy - if you are right, my heart rate would be alot less right away. I hope so. I don't care about the amounts, it is the timing that will drive me nuts. We are getting calls now asking where we are, I explain to them that the inch they have right now is nothing, and due to the length of this storm, we cannot be out until midnight or we will be exhausted. People just don't get it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I see what you are seeing, but I still think we are getting it full blast. I just hope the Texas and Alberta don't mix as much. 
What I don't think we can see is that the Texas will force the Alberta to stay put a bit, and that's where the really issue will be caused from.


----------



## potskie

Pristine PM ltd;1590108 said:


> I see what you are seeing, but I still think we are getting it full blast. I just hope the Texas and Alberta don't mix as much.
> What I don't think we can see is that the Texas will force the Alberta to stay put a bit, and that's where the really issue will be caused from.


This is exactly what I'm seeing. Hence why the clipper is probably the slowest moving one in history. If it ever gets out of Indiana we may get some snow.


----------



## potskie

Pristine PM ltd;1590105 said:


> Buddy - if you are right, my heart rate would be alot less right away. I hope so. I don't care about the amounts, it is the timing that will drive me nuts. We are getting calls now asking where we are, I explain to them that the inch they have right now is nothing, and due to the length of this storm, we cannot be out until midnight or we will be exhausted. People just don't get it.


I hate those calls. I try to set the precedent early on that my truck doesn't move after my runs done in the AM unless the snow is deep or it's night time. Running out during the day for every flake is ridiculous. I've dealt with some insane customers too. I find grocery stores to be just ridiculous had one try to convince me that I needed to have a truck just for them for the whole storm to continuously clear the aisles and roadways.


----------



## JD Dave

We can only hope for 50cm It probably won't happen though as I called in guys to run the 2 spare tractors to help out. This is the stuff we live for.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

JD Dave;1590136 said:


> This is the stuff we live for.


x2!


----------



## G.Landscape

I am can't wait for 2am.... fingers crossed the loader starts....I am not excited about having to haul out the trailer and skid steer if it doesn't.


----------



## GMC Driver

It's the back end of this storm that's gonna boost the accumulations. The Nor'Easter is going to stall that clipper, and the east winds off the lake will "enhance" snowfall amounts. I wouldn't second guess it yet, but still think that they do like to embelish it a bit.

We've got a freezing rain warning here - snowfall amounts are down to 2-4 cm tonight, and 5-10cm for tomorrow. Just hate dealing with the ice pellets and that mess - salt burners. Got 100 tonne in this week, hate to use it in one storm.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Odd*

Goodluck to everyone for the next 24 hours.

Snowmageddon 2013 Has Arrived... sort of that is... I can see the" I survived " tee shirts being printed as I write this....

Watching Exeter radar, odd to see snow to the west arching over us and dropping on Barrie.. lol... can't remember the last time I saw that happen. EC/ TWN Still saying Stratford 15-25cm, Kitchener 25-35cm ... thats the full reverse of a 20 year long norm, KW never gets more snow then Stratford......... hate the timing of the heavy snow is not looking good at 4-11am...

Nothing happening as of yet... the calm before the storm I assume.... funny if it all blew over with no snow... The Storm of the Century .... call that the Media Storm of the Century... guess they have nothing better to report on....

Heres some real news..    drink heavier if you agree


----------



## CGM Inc.

city keeps salting around here, just another truck came by my little side street. 3rd time now.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

There's enough down to plow, but nothing crazy at all. By the time anyone shows up to work in the morning it will look as if nothing happened.


Some things never change. We used to have equipment working for a contractor a few years ago, who was never prepared. Today, that guy called a friend of mine for some large equipment to be avail. for tonight. They floated in a 16 ton case loader, and a 416 cat backhoe this afternoon. How can you be short that kind of iron at this time of year? Kinda makes it seem like they were just banking on more of these light winters.


----------



## buckwheat_la

Good luck to you guys, have fun tonight and stay safe.


----------



## goel

Boy it's quiet outside right now.


----------



## CGM Inc.

don't think there will be much action b4 rush hour traffic....


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1590492 said:


> don't think there will be much action b4 rush hour traffic....


I have a feeling we will just have everything perfect and then it wil start snowing again.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Can't believe I pre-slept for this...........


----------



## goel

You know your mechanic understands what you do when you get a text at 215 am saying your truck is ready.


----------



## GMC Driver

So far we're 12 hours into this one, and no action here. So once again have to delay all the crews.

They had this starting at noon yesterday. Looks like it might start hitting us by 6 am.


----------



## Alpha Property

I slept most of the day yesterday after preping the trucks, I got the call at12:30 that nothing has happened yet in burlington but we should plan on being on site at 3am just incase. So the guys left with the 450.... I'm sitting up wide awake staring out the window and looking at the radar. The sky seams so dark for being snow in it, usualy when its going to snow I can see a lighter blue glow comming off the sky. But its black as black could be almost like a nasty rain storm


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Long delay*

Man, what a lag... 3:30 am radar shows we are about to get dumped on for a few hours....

Man this morning is going to suck....


----------



## Daner

Watching the radar here as well, and it looks like there can be no head start to get things cleared up before the traffic starts, that 2nd wave of snow is still 2hrs behind us here.
Good luck out there guys, the fun is soon to begin


----------



## snowplowchick

The King City radar looks bad enough, but if you look at Exeter, it looks much worse!


----------



## potskie

Exeter looks insane! London is getting it good.


----------



## ff1221

Nice thing about living along the western lakeshore is by the time it starts to arrive in Toronto, it's pretty well done over here. We've got a solid 15cm on the ground and it's still snowing, just wonder if the lake effect will pick up or just the wind to blow it around, winds are low so far anywhere from 10-20km/h but at the backside of the storm it could easy go to 60-80km/h, then she'll get rough!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Insane*



potskie;1590549 said:


> Exeter looks insane! London is getting it good.


Insane is right.... yellow and reds are never a good thing to see at 4am.... have 2cm down as of now... ,I am sure that will keep doubling every hour once it hits at 5am... so much for being able to get ahead... plowing retail malls and keeping factories open is just going to be so much fun today.. can't wait....

Stay safe everyone....:yow!:


----------



## G.Landscape

2" in kw right now, headed to the shop to get everything running, green guys in town are out in full force, not a single truck left at their shop right now


----------



## cet

Were done round 1. 10-15cm in Newmarket, easily over 20cm in Keswick and they say the worst is yet to come. At 4am it had pretty much stopped. When I looked at the radar at 1:15 Toronto was in the clear.

All busses cancelled.


----------



## DeVries

We have about half an inch down now, some sites have wet spots on the lots from residual. Temps have been creeping up since 2am as well. I had hoped for colder weather making the snow lighter, looks like that's not happening. As long as we don't get rain ontop of the snow like they have in Michigan.

All schools are closed.


----------



## goel

Schools closed in Halton and Guelph.


----------



## schrader

15-20 cm here, not looking forward to the wind. That 's what is going to screw us. Off to start round two.


----------



## adamhumberview

this is a nightmare.. thats all i can say...


----------



## Elite_Maint

Time for the pretenders to get exposed!..lol


----------



## JD Dave

Doesn't get any more fun than this.


----------



## Elite_Maint

JD Dave;1590683 said:


> Doesn't get any more fun than this.


I'm having a BLAST!!..so much fun! A lot of people struggling to keep up with the plowing and a lot of dumb drivers too...haha

I LOVE IT when my phone doesn't ring!!...


----------



## buckwheat_la

you weren't expecting Alberta and BC to have all the fun were you? I hope all you guys are snapping a couple pics while you are working.


----------



## cet

I'm sure there are a lot of disasters out there. I don't really care as I'm not really looking for anymore work. There's just a couple of places that went real cheap that were plowed before 1am and not touched again when I went by at 6am. The contract reads 5cm on the lot max. We've had 25-30 all ready. The schools will be a chore tonight but we'll get them done.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

cet;1590733 said:


> The schools will be a chore tonight but we'll get them done.


I feel your pain. Looking forward to all the removals and pushbacks.


----------



## greywynd

I may have to plow my driveway when i get home this time!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Before the storm we finished the original cleaning of last night's snow. Took the Ford to help a friend in need. Cooked an alternator at 6. Dragged a mechanic out of bed early .brand new alternator back on the road by 9 now were pushing this heavy wet stuff.can't even tell the word doing anything.sure is fun though I haven't seen this much snow since I use the flower in cets neighborhood


----------



## Elite_Maint

I'm posting picture on twitter @elite_maint


----------



## SHAWZER

JD Dave;1590683 said:


> Doesn't get any more fun than this.


I agree ! 8 " by 4 am , another 3 " since and still snowing .


----------



## CGM Inc.

adamhumberview;1590668 said:


> this is a nightmare.. thats all i can say...


Wait until it's over! Then it will start!


----------



## grandview

How bad is it up there?


----------



## goel

grandview;1590918 said:


> How bad is it up there?


It's beautiful and a tonne of fun.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

When does the army start? 
Lol


----------



## goel

At 130 I measured 10.5 inches at my house in freelton.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I have pics of a tape 16" deep in one side of a lot


----------



## bowtie_guy

All we've gotten up in Sudbury was a slight dusting over the night. Hear it's quite the dumping down there. 

Looking forward to some pics! 


Be safe out there.


----------



## ff1221

Somewheres around 12" here, everything is cleaned up till morning then the plows will make a run and fill driveways so we'll do a cleanup and it looks like a couple of days off, surprisingly no lake effect or wind, Knock on Wood!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Still coming down here big time. Time to take afew hrs break and go back at it when it has eased up


----------



## StratfordPusher

*wozzers that was newsworthy snow*

I would say we have had 35-40 cm and the day went just as I thought it would... crappy... I think people have forgotten what real snow is since it's been about 4 years since we had this size of dumping....

4am we had 5cm.... 4pm we had an easy 35cm... and some places I was busting 5 foot drifts

Must have been discount days as little ole blue hair ladies driving around all day at 10k... why do ole folks want to drive on days like this in their Honda Civics, drove me crazy, every street I turned on had a women stuck part way up the block...grr....

Time to drink and pass-out and get up and do everything all over again....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

This is awesome


----------



## G.Landscape

Pushed most lots 2 twice, some 3 times and full clean up will start tonight. I had to plow to many extra areas just so I could get stuck cars out of the way so I could get to my lots. Downtown properties suck big time when there is alot of snow.

I thought I had seen all modes of transportation....skies, toboggan, snow shoes.... but today I actually saw a guy Dog sledding in uptown Waterloo. Tried to snap a pic but missed.

Here are a few others. 10" was at 12:30pm


----------



## StratfordPusher

*awesome...*



MIDTOWNPC;1591315 said:


> This is awesome


Your a sick man....... lmao.....


----------



## potskie

You know it was a long day when your plowing a lot for the second time of the day and the manager of one of the stores comes out just spazzing right out about not being there until noon and the place wasn't touched yadda yadda yadda. Refused to believe I had been there once already and my sidewalk guy did the walks TWICE during the time I plowed it the first time. Told them to check their cameras ( could see a couple on the front of the place). Hr later as I was buttoning the place up they came out to appologize! I got accused of "not being there at all" at least 4 times today. 


Off to bed before the easy part starts lol.

Oh and I found afew drifts as tall as the lights on my plow. Usually in loading docks :whistling:


----------



## Mr.Markus

That was fun, I pre slept but now I feel like I have to catch up, ran through the everything, at least twice and most of it 3 times.

......and I blame my wife, I was supposed to pick her up at the airport at 4pm but the plane is delayed.
"Do you think you could pick us up on the 8th in the afternoon?" The way this year has gone I don't see why not......


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Really hard to tell how much we've actually gotten on the west end of the Island of Montreal - it's been falling sideways all day. It'll be interesting to see what the weather folk total it up to in the next day or so. It was supposed to be only 10-15 cms - probably pretty close.


----------



## Grassman09

Put the Bx12 to the test as well as the old hoe. Both performed well.


----------



## Grassman09

Keep it level and let the weight do the work and it will peel up hard pack. Time to go back at it.


----------



## doh

Nice to see some Actual Snow, for the 3 day's of "News related Storm coverage." on National TV.

We have 30" on the ground, and a predicted 6-10" on it's way by Monday. I have nowhere left to put the snow. There has been No Melt Off, and my banks are hughe.

3 pass drive ways are now 1 1/2 pass with 3 1/2' high banks, and that isn't with the up coming snow.


----------



## doh

StratfordPusher;1591265 said:


> Must have been discount days as little ole blue hair ladies driving around all day at 10k... why do ole folks want to drive on days like this in their Honda Civics, drove me crazy, every street I turned on had a women stuck part way up the block...grr....
> 
> :


I use to stop and push/plow the Blue Hair's out at 4:00am., Until I realized that after plowing an entire lot I found them stuck at the next Intersection.

Now I drive by, plow a clear spot infront of thier car, and drive away.

Where are all these people going @ 4:00AM?


----------



## potskie

Anyone else noticed the circus at fairview yet lmfao they even plowed up a light standard.


----------



## schrader

Wow that was alot of snow, 30+cm here. Thanks god for that Normand snowblower, that thing worked great and saved a ton of time. 18 hours yesterday and another 10 today, time to crash.


----------



## Daner

All finished at this end, It was a 2 push storm.
I bent the shaft on my tailgate sander, but the old Dodge is hanging in there.
It was nice to push some real snowThumbs Up


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Anyone know of a snow dump in the Vaughan area?


----------



## StratfordPusher

*38cm*

Only 38cm here and a 3 push event and salt runs.... how awesome can that be.....Thumbs Up

Snow hauling for 8 hours tonight ----- Thumbs Up

Another full salt run in the morning....Thumbs Up

Crew of 6 out 16 hours Friday & out 12 hours last night.... Thumbs Up

This weather keeps up it's going to be a good month...... finally...

Only breakdown was a relay and soon to be new pump motor on my Ebling... pump motor would not shut off, it caused my alternator to go overtemp and killed both my batteries... cooled her down, boosted the truck and away she went...

All in all, it is all good.... time for a few cocktails and hit the sack....


----------



## Turf Guy

We ended up with a 1/4" of ice and about 4 inches of snow a half an hour from Windsor!


----------



## G.Landscape

potskie;1591795 said:


> Anyone else noticed the circus at fairview yet lmfao they even plowed up a light standard.


Lol, didn't see the light pole but they did have to close the mall early...

And chad what happened to the ebling? Did you rip a wing off?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm gonna nap in the sun of the front window. I got 18 hours yesterday and 11 today no mishaps or breakdowns and my wife's flight got cancelled, she's not back till Monday. That sun feels nice.


----------



## G.Landscape

And potskie if your keeping score there's actually two light poles down and one box plow stranged in the middle of the parking lot filled with cars.


----------



## DeVries

G.Landscape;1592059 said:


> And potskie if your keeping score there's actually two light poles down and one box plow stranged in the middle of the parking lot filled with cars.


Wow glad I'm not running that outfit, I wouldn't have any hair left and my guts would be all knotted.

Sun is really nice, lots are all black and clean. Looks like tomorrow night into Monday will be a salt run again with the freezing rain coming.


----------



## cet

The sun is nice.
The public board does all their own loader work. I emailed him saying 3 of the schools will need loader work on Monday. He replys, I approve the loader work, go ahead. Didn't really want to do any but here we go. I imagine the Catholic board will have a list come Monday.

That has to be the worst crap I have ever pushed. Biggest problem with not being allowed in during the day is it's all packed down and pretty hard to move.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Did anyone remember to take up a collection for car wash tokens for Jon??!!!!


----------



## cet

Might be cheaper to trade the truck in. Can't imagine have to keep up on all the hand shoveling.


----------



## cet

I wonder how well this truck has been taken care of when you don't even bother to wash it before listing it for sale.

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=441397610


----------



## CGM Inc.

New tranny in 1 truck (replaced in 6 hours), new plow since the cutting edge fell off! (replaced in 1 hour) flat tire on JD fixed in 1 hour and a lot of little glitches along with it but we got her done.


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1592088 said:


> New tranny in 1 truck (replaced in 6 hours), new plow since the cutting edge fell off! (replaced in 1 hour) flat tire on JD fixed in 1 hour and a lot of little glitches along with it but we got her done.


I need a tranny too. Only gas truck I have and we lost reverse gear. Hopefully get it in on Monday. First tranny I have ever had to replace.


----------



## G.Landscape

Glad to say we got through with very little issues for the amount of snow we got. Plow died at about 4am, turns out battery cable came loose on the plow side. Biggest issue was keeping machines fueled, they were working hard so I guess I can;t really complain about that.

Here was the picture I meant to attach in my last post.


----------



## Hysert

wow havent seen snow like this in yrs. friday 6 am till 4am slept a few hrs and took my 3 yr old out for some spot checks and timbits. good thing mommy didnt find out about the timbit breakfast lol... only issue i had is a plow marker on the wideout is gone... and my shop floor has 1000 liters of salt water from the trucks...


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1592090 said:


> I need a tranny too. Only gas truck I have and we lost reverse gear. Hopefully get it in on Monday. First tranny I have ever had to replace.


Same with this one, thumbs up to Trymann's Transmission in Mississauga!
He always back's us up in a hurry! worked 2 extra hours the day and had the truck ready by 6pm.

It is mind boggling how clients are.....some give you candy's and bottles of wine for doing the job! Others complain why you didn't show up sooner......see the piles this is the second or third time around we are servicing you :yow!: OH!


----------



## JD Dave

The best part of the storm was when the safety inspector called and wondered why the fire exits weren't done yesterday at 2pm. So I have to take a guy off a machine to clean 30 some odd fire exits. This was nothing like January of 99 when the army was called it. We got over double this amount of snow and it was heavy crap. There were places days after the storm that still weren't open. The city also has a lot more equipment on hand now and a better idea of how to handle things. One leaking cylinder on a tractor, one screwed loader quick tach plate and one bent skid shoe on a pusher. Pretty happy how things went. 2 more nights and we should have all the push backs and relocates done. We really do have a great bunch of guys that make storms like this a lot of fun.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

well that storm was exactly what I was looking for 
We did about 3 plows and the bobcats really performed well during the day. The tractor was really incredible Out biggest challenge is still a few town walks we need to cut thru with a bobcat tonight. Town grader an wing plows just filled them over and over again. Waiting for hauling approvals and there is plenty of that. Since the storm started we put 23 hours on the machines. It was a good storm to shake the losers as most was daytime and weekday. Some of my country laneways the snow was over the plow and I was wishing I still had a v blade.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

We ended up helping a friend with 3 sites Friday morning and also taking on a plaza last night that nobody touched at all. Lots of carnage. Alternator, plow hose, leaky o ring, and a damaged rim from unseen island. Nothing terrible though and the longest repair was 2 hrs. Very fun, but glad it's over. Need to sleep. We're doing relocations and cleanup now. Some pretty big snow piles around considering there were none before. I think if we already had piles the city would be more clogged. I'm hibernating for 2 days when we finish tonight.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I plow a place about 15 mins north of cobourg called Panic City Paintball
I took this picture when I opened them up the first time and there were no piles there before. I thought of ppm when I saw it. PANIC!!


----------



## CGM Inc.

I was also surprised when one of my sidewalk crews was ready to go at 8.00am even without being called in! They knew they had to go back out and made the call. If you have reliable coworkers makes a huge difference for sure! I had 2 hours of sleep this morning, job has to get done no matter how exhausted you are.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Lol!..............


----------



## greywynd

Yep, finally made it home to bed. Driving a damn chev for two days straight, now I need to hide from the embarrassment.


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1592059 said:


> And potskie if your keeping score there's actually two light poles down and one box plow stranged in the middle of the parking lot filled with cars.


No I didn't I stopped driving past and laughing at around 9 AM. Snow was piled everywhere. random windrows all over the lot and the equipment was being worked all over the place not together as a team. It was a complete gong show lol.

If you pay attention you'll notice the plowing from the fairview food court entrance to the bay is mint and the rest of the place is crap. A buddy of mine took a job there and that's as far as he got before they shipped him elsewhere and left it up to everyone else. I can always find him to say hi by looking for the tractor plowing properly and cleanly lol


----------



## ff1221

Glad to see everyone made thru virtually unscathed, timing was pretty lousy for you guys Toronto and East, the storm ended here shortly after noon on Friday so there was very little cleanup needed yesterday.After all that snowfall I figured I had better put this thing together, have had the blower for almost 2 years and it has never been on the tractor, my Dad was saying he was having trouble turning around on his compact to see his blower and he has a rural driveway as well he looks after a neighbours driveway who's husband has Alzheimer and it's about an 1/8 of a mile long so this should work better for him. Also the snow arsenal.


----------



## G.Landscape

Here are a few pics and videos I took from yesterday,


----------



## Elite_Maint

It was fun! I'm happy I had a v-blade to cut thru the snow. Helped some guys that were trying to cut thru snow with a straight blade and got stuck. 

I had 1 truck down for a few hours plow was pissing out oil some seal or something broke. Other then that I put a small dent and a scratch on the bed of my 2010. 

Re-location and remove for tomorrow waiting for approvals. +5 and rain for tomorrow! LoL..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Push backs and hauling all night. This is awesome


----------



## DeVries

Does anyone know if it's ok to run a diesel truck that has a fan clutch that's shot? It's one of our salt trucks, no plow infront so overheating shouldn't be an issue.
May need it to salt in the early am.


----------



## schrader

Dean, did you ever put a blower on the back of the JD, if so how did that work out. The blower was the best thing I ever bought. Drives and small lots with 2' deep snow blown down to bare pavement in one pass,put it on the lawn or in the bush and now I have no clean up or push backs to worry about.


----------



## Ant118

Hey guys need some new tires on the duramax. Any suggestion for a good grippy snow tire?


----------



## Hysert

Ant118;1593337 said:


> Hey guys need some new tires on the duramax. Any suggestion for a good grippy snow tire?


Im running avalanch extreme love them


----------



## schmol

We went out at 5 am Friday and plowed all day with the storm till about 7 pm. Most lots were done 3 times. We went back out at 2 am Saturday morning and the snow stopped shortly after. We had everything pushed and tidied up by 1pm. We had 2 duramaxes and two loaders with pushers which let us keep up nicely! I'm heading out at 2 am to do some haulage. All in all it was a great event for us. I'm pretty surprised how fast and efficient we got everything done Thumbs Up. We've had a fair amount of practice this year though!


----------



## goel

The weather network radar has lots of nasty colours on it right now.


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

DeVries;1593210 said:


> Does anyone know if it's ok to run a diesel truck that has a fan clutch that's shot? It's one of our salt trucks, no plow infront so overheating shouldn't be an issue.
> May need it to salt in the early am.


I would advise against driving it. I had the clutch go on mine and over heated it quick. I do have a blade, but these diesels run hot.


----------



## goel

Just started raining in Milton at 10:35.


----------



## Ant118

raining here in aurora now too


----------



## GMC Driver

G.Landscape;1592023 said:


> And chad what happened to the ebling? Did you rip a wing off?


He isn't the only one. Alot of stuff goes hiding under that deep snow. Nothing we can't fix.



Mr.Markus;1592077 said:


> Did anyone remember to take up a collection for car wash tokens for Jon??!!!!


LOL!

Not laughing at anyone else's demise, just the reference. Hope all is well, Jon!



CGM Inc.;1592393 said:


> I was also surprised when one of my sidewalk crews was ready to go at 8.00am even without being called in! They knew they had to go back out and made the call. If you have reliable coworkers makes a huge difference for sure! I had 2 hours of sleep this morning, job has to get done no matter how exhausted you are.


Got to agree - I can't be more impressed with the dedication of the guys, especially those sidewalk guys that braved the elements. Way to go crew!

BTW - St. Catharines set the record. Welland couldn't have been too far behind.

http://www.thespec.com/news/local/article/884103--st-catharines-hit-hardest-by-storm


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ant118;1593337 said:


> Hey guys need some new tires on the duramax. Any suggestion for a good grippy snow tire?


Cooper Discoverer AT3 I have never been impressed by alot of different snowtires but these are by far the best for heavy snow and ice. IMO 
I try a different set every time I buy but I think these are the one's I'll buy 2 sets of in a row .
I actually have to get out and check if it's slippery cause the truck will stop like it isn't and I'll fall on my a$$.

Heavy salt run this morning, going for a second run through after 2nd breakfast.


----------



## schrader

Wow quite on here this morning, ice skates were required here this morning don't know how everyone else made out. Nice to have a quick salt run and spend some time on some maintenance after all the hours we put on the machines lately.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Loading off site this morning. 4 loads in less than an he, using only 2trucks. Roll offs and a short dump run are awesome. Except when it's hrly, which this is. Oh well. 

Markus, you are ahead of the game. I'm still waiting for my father to get here with a load of salt and my first breakfast!

.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I went out at 2am and put a good layer down, had some farm calls around 5am, the stuff I salted early looked great at 6:30 but I always worry when the rain keeps coming and the frost comes out of the bare stuff. It does some unpredictable things.


----------



## Triple L

Happy Birthday Farmer Dave


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1593804 said:


> Happy Birthday Farmer Dave


Thanks Chad.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Happy birthday Dave...

Did all your kids get to stay home today for the big event?!!


----------



## greywynd

Naa, he kicked them out to celebrate without needing to lock the bathroom door. 

Happy Birthday Dave!!


----------



## JD Dave

Ha. I'm sitting in the waiting room for the wife's baby doctor. Only 2 weeks until the little guy is here.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Is it like subway there where you get something free the 10th time? You've prob been in the delivery room more times than the doc.

Happy birthday.


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1594054 said:


> Is it like subway there where you get something free the 10th time? You've prob been in the delivery room more times than the doc.
> 
> Happy birthday.


...lol.. hope you didn't leave the punch card at home.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Happy B-day*

Happy Birthday Dave, hope you have an awesome day...... a son, now thats cool... !


----------



## StratfordPusher

*HLA Back Blade*



ff1221;1592671 said:


> Glad to see everyone made thru virtually unscathed, timing was pretty lousy for you guys Toronto and East, the storm ended here shortly after noon on Friday so there was very little cleanup needed yesterday.After all that snowfall I figured I had better put this thing together, have had the blower for almost 2 years and it has never been on the tractor, my Dad was saying he was having trouble turning around on his compact to see his blower and he has a rural driveway as well he looks after a neighbours driveway who's husband has Alzheimer and it's about an 1/8 of a mile long so this should work better for him. Also the snow arsenal.


Think I have seen 1 or 2 or those before.. Thumbs Up..I see you have fixed skids, hows does it work with uneven lots ands and driveway ramps ? mine both have floating skids which I think allows a sometimes better angle of blade contact on ramps etc....


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1594035 said:


> Ha. I'm sitting in the waiting room for the wife's baby doctor. Only 2 weeks until the little guy is here.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1593785 said:


> I went out at 2am and put a good layer down, had some farm calls around 5am, the stuff I salted early looked great at 6:30 but I always worry when the rain keeps coming and the frost comes out of the bare stuff. It does some unpredictable things.


We salted last night and again this morning! Everything was frozen over even in front of shop where we load salt! 

Think it was mostly around Streetsvlle, Oakvile and Brampton where okish.


----------



## ff1221

StratfordPusher;1594086 said:


> Think I have seen 1 or 2 or those before.. Thumbs Up..I see you have fixed skids, hows does it work with uneven lots ands and driveway ramps ? mine both have floating skids which I think allows a sometimes better angle of blade contact on ramps etc....


I have the skids adjusted about a 1/4" higher than the cutting edge, cuts right down through anything to bare asphalt, works awesome.


----------



## DeVries

JD Dave;1594035 said:


> Ha. I'm sitting in the waiting room for the wife's baby doctor. Only 2 weeks until the little guy is here.


Surprised he didn't come during the storm. Friends of ours has theirs two weeks early. Started after she got her car stuck at the end of the driveway on the way home. Started shovelling and before she knew it things were starting. Apparently the delivery ward was packed, doc said it was a normal thing to happen during storms.


----------



## CGM Inc.

I didn't deliver a baby but also lost 10 pounds over the last 4 days......
Not out the side of the window either!


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1594200 said:


> I didn't deliver a baby but also lost 10 pounds over the last 4 days......
> Not out the side of the window either!


I found them if you're looking for them....

Looks like a blizzard outside here right now.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1594200 said:


> I didn't deliver a baby but also lost 10 pounds over the last 4 days......
> Not out the side of the window either!


I feel sorry for your toilet.


----------



## cet

Happy Birthday Dave.

I imagine you're quite excited for the new arrival.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1594217 said:


> I feel sorry for your toilet.


Not that either....running on coffee and very little food


----------



## Hysert

Congrades on the new boy soon!!! and  My boy and I are this month tooThumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1594262 said:


> Not that either....running on coffee and very little food


I knew what you meant.  Thanks for birthday and baby wishes guys. I'm pretty excited about the arrival just preying everything goes perfect. This is my 6th child but I'm still as nervous as the first. Hard to believe you can love something so much that you havn't even seen yet.


----------



## Daner

Happy Birthday Dave, and congrats to your new born


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Happy Birthday Dave!


----------



## goel

Happy birthday Dave. 

A whole hockey shift, plus a goalie is something to be very proud of. 

Wish you and the family the best as the little guy arrives and comes home.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Hello there , been a while since I posted anything, almost a year. Im still alive and kicking. We have so far 160 cm snowfall total on the ground since December 12. Been super busy clear snow or doing maintenace and repairs. Nothing serious except one (excellent operator) guy made a error by backing my $12000. snowblower slowly into a concrete base for a light post resulting in auger replacement. About 800 bucks for the auger from Normand. I already bent it once back in 2010 but this latest incident warped it beyond repair. Been lucky and missed 2 major ice storm prediction from the weather people. However did lots of salting and sanding. 3 bays 40 x 10 for sand and 2 bays are cleaned out. Oh well at least the tractors will be nicely under cover in the summer. Going out each storm with a crew of 8 guys. Not fooling around I want it done in time, theres enuf work for me doing repairs and touch up work between storms. This year I lucked out and have the best crew I have had since 1983. Only one guy had to be let go, just didnt have the brains to run the equipment efficiently and one slow slow plower left for the competition. Fine by me, 3 hours to plow a lot that takes less than 1.5 hours to do, thanks for your "help" go "help" elsewhere. Glad to here you guys in the tropics are getting snow this year, it was pretty lean last year. Got to do some catch up reading here when I get the time. Take care, and stay safe. Just order snow in 10cm increments, less repair, easy on the equipment and staff.


----------



## A Man

Happy Birthday Dave.

6 kids, 14 Tractors, and a couple thousand acres. So I only need 5 more kids, 11 more tractors and I'm not even going to try for the thousands of acres. 

All the best pal!


----------



## JD Dave

A Man;1594776 said:


> Happy Birthday Dave.
> 
> 6 kids, 14 Tractors, and a couple thousand acres. So I only need 5 more kids, 11 more tractors and I'm not even going to try for the thousands of acres.
> 
> All the best pal!


Damn, I didn't know you had a kid coming, congrats!! Thanks for the birthday wishes guys.


----------



## Alpha Property

hello all, Happy birthday Dave,

Can anyone recommend an easy way to adjust the parking brakes on a 99 F450 without pulling the wheels and drums off? I can't see an access in the backing plate or find any adjustments in the cables.

Also looking to see if anyone uses accounting/invoicing software that is android or ipad/phone friendly. I'm looking to get away from using my lap to and getting something that is more portable and quickbooks doesn't seam to support anything mobile in canada. they have some sweet apps for processing credit cards in the states also, anything available like that here?


----------



## A Man

JD Dave;1594971 said:


> Damn, I didn't know you had a kid coming, congrats!! Thanks for the birthday wishes guys.


I only found out she was pregnant when she told my parents at 3 months, we work a lot lol.
Having a DD all the time sure is nice.


----------



## ff1221

Happy Birthday Dave and Congratulations A-Man!!!


----------



## Triple L

Congrats Adam!!!!! I've been bugging you for soo long haha, really happy for you and Kristen!!!


----------



## JD Dave

A Man;1595115 said:


> I only found out she was pregnant when she told my parents at 3 months, we work a lot lol.
> Having a DD all the time sure is nice.


I only drink when I'm with somebody or by myself so the dd is nice. Generally when they start thinking irrationally is when you know there pregnant. Horny as hell one minute then freaking out over the littlest thing the next.


----------



## A Man

JD Dave;1595313 said:


> I only drink when I'm with somebody or by myself so the dd is nice. Generally when they start thinking irrationally is when you know there pregnant. Horny as hell one minute then freaking out over the littlest thing the next.


It's all starting to make sense now..........lol Thanks Guys, were very excited. Wishing it took a few more try's.


----------



## Ant118

Anyone know a good Duramax Mechanic? and does anyone have a spare driver side window switch for a 2000's reg cab GM?


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1595311 said:


> Congrats Adam!!!!! I've been bugging you for soo long haha, really happy for you and Kristen!!!


Your only one mistake away from having one also. Havnt been to a shotgun wedding in a while. Lol


----------



## SHAWZER

Still looking for a good used horst 10 foot snow-wing or 12 foot machinability v-blade for my loader if anyone heres of one.


----------



## greywynd

There was a snow blade for a loader on Trafalgar road, bewtween Georgetown and Oakville yesterday. I think it was north of the 407, but not positive, it is on the west side of the road. 

It was a blade with the ends to make a box, but they pivot up hydraulically, not out to make the blade wider. No idea of make or price, just saw it there. Maybe someone closer to it can check it out.


----------



## A Man

SHAWZER;1595728 said:


> Still looking for a good used horst 10 foot snow-wing or 12 foot machinability v-blade for my loader if anyone heres of one.


I have a 14' Machinability V blade, could use some paint otherwise in good shape. PM me if your interested.


----------



## SHAWZER

A Man;1595764 said:


> I have a 14' Machinability V blade, could use some paint otherwise in good shape. PM me if your interested.


I pm you with a few questions.


----------



## SHAWZER

A-MAN , I sent you another pm , not sure if it went through.


----------



## ff1221

Free heavy equipment show promo code NH365


----------



## Saliba

greywynd;1595736 said:


> There was a snow blade for a loader on Trafalgar road, bewtween Georgetown and Oakville yesterday. I think it was north of the 407, but not positive, it is on the west side of the road.
> 
> It was a blade with the ends to make a box, but they pivot up hydraulically, not out to make the blade wider. No idea of make or price, just saw it there. Maybe someone closer to it can check it out.


That's a Horst 4000 series i think and PAO horticulture has it forsale one trafalgar between brittania and lower base line (eglington).


----------



## Grassman09

Saliba;1596466 said:


> That's a Horst 4000 series i think and PAO horticulture has it forsale one trafalgar between brittania and lower base line (eglington).


I thought maybe it was yours and Dave convinced you to get a snowwing.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Get ready everyone.... The models are showing many healthy storms on the horizon.


----------



## Grassman09

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1596675 said:


> Get ready everyone.... The models are showing many healthy storms on the horizon.


There is no room for many healthy storms. Already accidental took down a fence stacking snow.


----------



## greywynd

I know some of you use sand mix, what v-box spreaders are you using, and what works/doesn't work in spreaders when you're running sand? The site I'm working has a decent hill to get back out, and it doesn't take long for it to ice up when the gravel trucks run over it. I may need to look at having sand on hand to spread to keep the job going some days.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1596629 said:


> I thought maybe it was yours and Dave convinced you to get a snowwing.


He makes out well enough with what he has. He has 7 acres to plow and it all goes into 3 piles pretty much. There's an extreme amount of pushing he has to do and he does an extremely good job.


----------



## cet

greywynd;1596753 said:


> I know some of you use sand mix, what v-box spreaders are you using, and what works/doesn't work in spreaders when you're running sand? The site I'm working has a decent hill to get back out, and it doesn't take long for it to ice up when the gravel trucks run over it. I may need to look at having sand on hand to spread to keep the job going some days.


We ran pickle mix for years. We had gas Monroe and Air-Flo spreaders. We took the inverted V's out. We mixed our own mix and used sharp sand, mixed 2 buckets of sand with 1 bucket of salt. I don't suggest plowing with the spreader full, the sand really likes to pack. Also I tried to never order the sand if it had rained in the last 48 hours.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The guy that got me started used mixed sand, about the same mixture as Cet 70%sand/30%salt.

We had lots of problems with bridging but we also had lots of events that the sand got wet in the spreader going from site to site.
It's important to keep it as dry as possible but if you can't... then up the salt content.
I have had no problems with bridging at all since buying a spreader with a cover.


----------



## greywynd

Any of you guys using sand in any of the electric spreaders like the saltdoggs? If I end up buying one I may go electric, as in my case I can see it being an intermittent use, and storing gas equipment and I don't get along......,


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

my first gen tornado is awesome for sand. she has shaken about 200 yards so far.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1596965 said:


> my first gen tornado is awesome for sand. she has shaken about 200 yards so far.


Mine is the same, with the rubber conveyor....

I use mostly treated now but the times I use sand it works flawlessly.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Attention men. Warning 
don't forget your sweethearts today its valentines day or you will be sleeping in the salt shed tonight.


----------



## SHAWZER

Good , nice peaceful night LOL


----------



## greywynd

Thanks Dean, but I don't need to worry this year! Saved me a bunch of $$$ today!


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd;1597145 said:


> Thanks Dean, but I don't need to worry this year! Saved me a bunch of $$$ today!


Well maybe splurge on some hand lotion for your better half then. Thumbs Up


----------



## greywynd

Rentals work really well. Tax deductible, no arguing, everyone wins!


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd;1597199 said:


> Rentals work really well. Tax deductible, no arguing, everyone wins!


Didn't know you could rent equipment by the minute.


----------



## greywynd

Just take it for the minimum, and if you're done sooner, you can either do something else with it, or send it back right away. The job's done, so not like it matters.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Looks like TWN is gone for the long weekend already...they're calling for -1cm tonight... I have 2 inches of wet and heavy slop here in the last hour.


----------



## snowplowchick

Mr.Markus;1597404 said:


> Looks like TWN is gone for the long weekend already...they're calling for -1cm tonight... I have 2 inches of wet and heavy slop here in the last hour.


Is that TMI or are you talking about the snow?
TWN phones it in on a good day, lol.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1597101 said:


> Attention men. Warning
> don't forget your sweethearts today its valentines day or you will be sleeping in the salt shed tonight.


Is that a 2 way street or are they allowed to forget?


----------



## Mr.Markus

snowplowchick;1597506 said:


> Is that TMI or are you talking about the snow?
> TWN phones it in on a good day, lol.


It's ok... I know you still think about it but I told you I'm spoken for.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1597531 said:


> Is that a 2 way street or are they allowed to forget?


It's a one way toll road round about


----------



## rooferdave

does anyone know what the going rate for dumping snow is? I know some one who has the space and is interested in taking snow in the scarborough area, I have heard of people charging 80 for a tri axle and some claim to pay $20 for a tri, what is reasonble any ideas?


----------



## G.Landscape

Aman are you running a snowwing on your cab over?? That thing looks bad ass!


----------



## GMC Driver

greywynd;1596907 said:


> Any of you guys using sand in any of the electric spreaders like the saltdoggs?


Salt Doggs do not like the sand. Doesn't work well at all. They like the clean, dry salt and that's about it.

Nothing but rain here last night, and the wind dried things up rather quickly. No flash freeze like I was worried about.

Might go spray lots tomorrow - looks cold and clear. Tuesday looks like our next shot at it. Just in time - got all the repairs completed yesterday.


----------



## snowplowchick

Our Airflo electric stainless spreader without any modifications works great with sand salt mix. Sometimes the material bridges when it's soaking wet.


----------



## G.Landscape

GMC Driver;1597856 said:


> Salt Doggs do not like the sand. Doesn't work well at all. They like the clean, dry salt and that's about it.
> 
> Nothing but rain here last night, and the wind dried things up rather quickly. No flash freeze like I was worried about.
> 
> Might go spray lots tomorrow - looks cold and clear. Tuesday looks like our next shot at it. Just in time - got all the repairs completed yesterday.


I can't say we have ever run sand though ours but with the way I see treated salt running through it I think the sand wouldn't flow at all.


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver;1597856 said:


> Salt Doggs do not like the sand. Doesn't work well at all. They like the clean, dry salt and that's about it.
> 
> Nothing but rain here last night, and the wind dried things up rather quickly. No flash freeze like I was worried about.
> 
> Might go spray lots tomorrow - looks cold and clear. Tuesday looks like our next shot at it. Just in time - got all the repairs completed yesterday.


Our 3 yard salt dogg runs sand great as long as the vibrator is not on. The differance is the auger is exposed the whole length of the salter. Same goes with salt if the vibrator is on it jams up easily, not sure why they even put a vibrator on them.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Got a full push and salt out of it last night, close to 4". Must be a Friday again.


----------



## schrader

I got up at three expecting to go salting and it was plus two out, got out of bed at 4:30 because I could'nt sleep and the temps had dropped to zero and turned everything in to a nice little skating rink. Had to hammer down some salt quick, kinda late start for me. Snowed pretty good this morning but it melted of nicely for now.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We had to plow in north Oshawa this morning. Lots of salt everywhere else. Fun times


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1597852 said:


> Aman are you running a snowwing on your cab over?? That thing looks bad ass!


Ok I'm not seeing things lol!

I thought I saw a cab over with a storm blade on it a few weeks ago but it was pretty far away so I shook my head and attributed it to lack of sleep. Good to know I'm not crazy and seeing things!

probably a machinability unit tho I bet ya.


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;1598150 said:


> I got up at three expecting to go salting and it was plus two out, got out of bed at 4:30 because I could'nt sleep and the temps had dropped to zero and turned everything in to a nice little skating rink. Had to hammer down some salt quick, kinda late start for me. Snowed pretty good this morning but it melted of nicely for now.


Same here , when i looked out the window and temp. thought i was dreaming.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Called for 5cm here, notified the crew , however it was just lil ol me at 2 a.m. salting walks and some lots as we got about 2cm. Tuesday looks like the day for snow all subject to change.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Same*



snowplowchick;1597876 said:


> Our Airflo electric stainless spreader without any modifications works great with sand salt mix. Sometimes the material bridges when it's soaking wet.


Have the same unit and have run 100's of tons of sand/salt mix thru it in the past 4 yrs without many issues... and no mods..... carry a rubber mallet to beat on the sides if it bridges... 
Sand pile is stored uncovered outside......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

if anyone is looking for a new bobcat this is a crazy deal and I would have bought it except its foot controlls. its been sitting for two years now.
I tried to buy it last year but then found it was foot controlls on the 11th hour.

if I remember correctly there was still a bit of movement in regards to hst being included

its about 20k off new

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...th-genuine-100-snow-bucket-W0QQAdIdZ456717322


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1598793 said:


> if anyone is looking for a new bobcat this is a crazy deal and I would have bought it except its foot controlls. its been sitting for two years now.
> I tried to buy it last year but then found it was foot controlls on the 11th hour.
> 
> if I remember correctly there was still a bit of movement in regards to hst being included
> 
> its about 20k off new
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...th-genuine-100-snow-bucket-W0QQAdIdZ456717322


I think its 12k off new at best, no warranty and hand/foot controls are the killer for me too, I wouldn't want to plow snow in one without ride control either... Probably why he's sick of snow LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I think it can be bought for 31500 and I think there still would be warranty. 
Anyways I thought it was a steal and the only deal breaker for me was last min I found out it was foot controlls not acs(choice between hand and foot or hand)


----------



## G.Landscape

Whats everyone's big hate on foot controls?? It would actually stop you from buying a skid for a good deal?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the younger guys hate them the real old guys like them, except if they have a bad knee


----------



## adamhumberview

I find I can do a cleaner job (grading) by hand controls.. but its still a pain foot controls


----------



## Grassman09

G.Landscape;1598821 said:


> Whats everyone's big hate on foot controls?? It would actually stop you from buying a skid for a good deal?


Soar ankels from sitting in it 8 or 10 hours.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1596786 said:


> He makes out well enough with what he has. He has 7 acres to plow and it all goes into 3 piles pretty much. There's an extreme amount of pushing he has to do and he does an extremely good job.


I was just rattling his cage. I know he said it sucks to climb out of a warm cab to flip the wings up or down.


----------



## A Man

potskie;1598184 said:


> Ok I'm not seeing things lol!
> 
> I thought I saw a cab over with a storm blade on it a few weeks ago but it was pretty far away so I shook my head and attributed it to lack of sleep. Good to know I'm not crazy and seeing things!
> 
> probably a machinability unit tho I bet ya.


Good eye, you aren't seeing things, that is ours. 10-16 Mahinability, been a good truck so far.
===


----------



## snowplowchick

Was sitting in my parked truck when an unhinged old woman forcibly backed into the front of my truck pinching the plow cables.
Thank goodness I was done salting, because I'm sure not getting anything done waiting at the collision reporting centre.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My salter let me down this morning on the first site. Best I can tell it's either the gear box, or the tumbler it's attached to. Does anyone know how the shaft is attached to the tumbler on the 1st gen Tornado's It just won't convey under load and when I get it going by hand it goes for abit then hangs up, even empty. Would also be helpful if anybody knows how to undo the conveyor belt, it looks like a stainless zipper with a wire down the middle, if I get the wire out I have no idea how it's gonna go back in. I hate long weekends....

Good news is I didn't have to shovel it out...


----------



## Grassman09

Looks like a salting or worse a plow if this snow keeps up.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

interactive parts pdf might help?

http://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdffiles/95843.07_110111.pdf


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

i dont see what was so interactive about that pdf file.

try this... I think its a mod

http://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdffiles/95939.00_021507.pdf


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1599078 said:


> interactive parts pdf might help?
> 
> http://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdffiles/95843.07_110111.pdf


Thanks Dean...
I was looking at that all morning, it doesn't explain how to undo the conveyor (which would be simpler than taking off the gear box or pulling the bearings at the other end and pulling it out.) or how the roller is attached to the gear box shaft. It's funny cause I can pretty much tell what the problem is gonna be but getting to it is idiotic.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1599080 said:


> i dont see what was so interactive about that pdf file.
> 
> try this... I think its a mod
> 
> http://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdffiles/95939.00_021507.pdf


HAHA. "Cut the belt off and discard" That's just annoying. Guess I gotta get a new belt....somewhere....on a long weekend.


----------



## DeVries

Grassman09;1599058 said:


> Looks like a salting or worse a plow if this snow keeps up.


You can tell we are getting late in the season, the suns u.v have been doing a great job burning off the snow here even on untreated surfaces today.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;1599122 said:


> You can tell we are getting late in the season, the suns u.v have been doing a great job burning off the snow here even on untreated surfaces today.


For the most part - but had to push 4" on the western route. Put salt down at a bunch more just to be safe.


----------



## schrader

MIDTOWNPC;1598793 said:


> if anyone is looking for a new bobcat this is a crazy deal and I would have bought it except its foot controlls. its been sitting for two years now.
> I tried to buy it last year but then found it was foot controlls on the 11th hour.
> 
> if I remember correctly there was still a bit of movement in regards to hst being included
> 
> its about 20k off new
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...th-genuine-100-snow-bucket-W0QQAdIdZ456717322


If I needed a skiddy I would be all over that, Lucky to get a four or five year old machine at a dealer for that price.


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver;1599182 said:


> For the most part - but had to push 4" on the western route. Put salt down at a bunch more just to be safe.


Forecast has been all over the map today. Now I'm seeing 5-10 for us tonight.


----------



## adamhumberview

according to the weather network...we were suppose to get 1-3cm.. according to my driveway... 6cm and counting..


----------



## cet

adamhumberview;1599273 said:


> according to the weather network...we were suppose to get 1-3cm.. according to my driveway... 6cm and counting..


EC is saying 5-10 for you.


----------



## chachi1984

WTN 
2-4cm miss
5cm in burlington


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Its some type of "Thermal low" which is a weather phenominon similar to lake effect as far as I gather, looks to be broken up for the west end now. Looks like it will be clear and cold for the rest of the night. Guelph line in Burlington seems to be the dividing line for where it snowed.


----------



## goel

I like weekends for Plowing and salting, but would rather stay home tonight. 

Now it looks like a midnight run to check and see what's up at least. 

Just returned from Woodstock via the 403. Did not see a flake anywhere.


----------



## chachi1984

Lynden-Jeff;1599332 said:


> Its some type of "Thermal low" which is a weather phenominon similar to lake effect as far as I gather, looks to be broken up for the west end now. Looks like it will be clear and cold for the rest of the night. Guelph line in Burlington seems to be the dividing line for where it snowed.


anything to report around walkers /appleby


----------



## CGM Inc.

That much for a quiet night!


----------



## chachi1984

enough to plow at 403/dundas

appleby to dundas snow covered


----------



## Alpha Property

heavy snow now comming off the lake in st cath and thorold, pritty close to an inch down now since 9ish and its falling now the heaviest it has all day


----------



## GMC Driver

Alpha Property;1599462 said:


> heavy snow now comming off the lake in st cath and thorold, pritty close to an inch down now since 9ish and its falling now the heaviest it has all day


That's what we had earlier. See it on radar now - plus my phone started buzzing again from the guys out that way.

Seems like every weekend as of late. I don't prefer weekends, but after last weekend I had some asking for this one off (Family Day). I hate to have to call them in now.


----------



## Grassman09

3to 4" at Derry and Miss rd anything west of that had 1". Clintards were out in full force.


----------



## Alpha Property

4-6 inch in the falls, maybe an inch in welland, still heading back over to st cath, it was close to 2 when I left thorold... My guy in Burlington sent me pics and there is only snow in the corners and a couple low spots, I could have sent him with some pails of salt in the Jetta


----------



## CGM Inc.

anything between a salt run and 15cm for us, further east the more snow Oakville didn't get much at all. I like the surprise since you don't get stressed over it for 3 days.


----------



## SHAWZER

2 nights in a row , salt only no plowing, not used to this.


----------



## musclecarboy

Clearlane was hardly doing anything last night. Geez it was cold. Hopefully this sun takes care of any bits left here and there. This has to be a tough month for lowballers


----------



## potskie

Sweet F all in south Kitchener. Was surprised as it was snowing pretty good late in the afternoon but the sun and residual burned it all off. Everything was bone dry when I went for a tour this AM.


----------



## adamhumberview

got a load of salt last night that was a little damp... not a good idea.. needless to say I spent a good portion of the night with a pick and shovel in my hand.. 5 tonnes later.. my shoulders are aching me good, but I had to clean it spotless or else I'd be doing the same for another 5 tonne


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like another night with no snow , o well i guess tomorrow is a holiday for some people.


----------



## greywynd

Frosty morning here, was hoping to change th fuel filters and a few things on the excavator, going to wait and see if it warms up as much as they forecast. Currently -22, don't like the idea of outdoor wrenching in that!


----------



## CGM Inc.

adamhumberview;1599778 said:


> got a load of salt last night that was a little damp... not a good idea.. needless to say I spent a good portion of the night with a pick and shovel in my hand.. 5 tonnes later.. my shoulders are aching me good, but I had to clean it spotless or else I'd be doing the same for another 5 tonne


My last loads from Sifto came in bone dry! Nicest salt I have seen so far over the years!
I get one delivered today as well.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nothing better than getting what you expect for the price......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1600581 said:


> Nothing better than getting what you expect for the price......


Well unless they forget to invoice.

Family day. When business owners without kid get some work done without phone calls or urgent emails.

Dogs are lovin the sun thru the back window at the store while I finish a service bench remodel


----------



## DeVries

Family day is a good day to spend with your wife too.


----------



## greywynd

DeVries;1600769 said:


> Family day is a good day to spend with your wife too.


Why would anyone want to do that? Willingly i mean? Lol!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries;1600769 said:


> Family day is a good day to spend with your wife too.


she went to buffalo shopping and to price our kitchen to see home much of a difference there is cross border. she went with a bunch of her girlfriends.

results are in... from homedepot canada to home depot usa there is a 40% difference in the price of our kitchen. this is just cabinets, from the same supplier. same kitchen.

thats including their tax and hst vs ours with just hst. sounds just like fluid film 

looks like I will be doing some currency exchange tuesday


----------



## cet

DeVries;1600769 said:


> Family day is a good day to spend with your wife too.


She didn't get me anything for Valentine's day so I'm not talking to her yet.
My eldest son came home for a few hours. Nice to spend time with him before he's off to Petawawa. My daughter is in Whistler, must be nice to be a starving student.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1600829 said:


> she went to buffalo shopping and to price our kitchen to see home much of a difference there is cross border. she went with a bunch of her girlfriends.
> 
> results are in... from homedepot canada to home depot usa there is a 40% difference in the price of our kitchen. this is just cabinets, from the same supplier. same kitchen.
> 
> thats including their tax and hst vs ours with just hst. sounds just like fluid film
> 
> looks like I will be doing some currency exchange tuesday


I could have sent a professional with them. Someone just hacked her visa so it's a good time for her to go.


----------



## grandview

What? Your wife phone broken ? Could of called me and I would of hung out with her and the gf's!


----------



## cet

grandview;1600917 said:


> What? Your wife phone broken ? Could of called me and I would of hung out with her and the gf's!


As long as you're willing to pay the bills all's good.


----------



## grandview

cet;1600947 said:


> As long as you're willing to pay the bills all's good.


How much do they drink?


----------



## cet

grandview;1600955 said:


> How much do they drink?


Drinks are cheap, it's the shopping that will kill you. You might need to bring both trucks to get the stuff home. My wife and daughter went last year shopping for my daughters house. I got a call to bring the enclosed trailer, they bought so much it wouldn't fit in the car. I think the Mall pays for her hotel.


----------



## grandview

Does the mall drive them around the mall so they don't have to walk it?


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1600957 said:


> Drinks are cheap, it's the shopping that will kill you. You might need to bring both trucks to get the stuff home. My wife and daughter went last year shopping for my daughters house. I got a call to bring the enclosed trailer, they bought so much it wouldn't fit in the car. I think the Mall pays for her hotel.


It's bad enough when they use your wallet but calling you to do the haulage is just demeaning..... I have customers that treat me better.....


----------



## grandview

Isn't there a weight limit on the Peace Bridge?


----------



## adamhumberview

CGM Inc.;1600544 said:


> My last loads from Sifto came in bone dry! Nicest salt I have seen so far over the years!
> I get one delivered today as well.


all my stuff from the states has come in bone dry also. I got loaded at a friends place and he had it coming out his shed, so it was wet..

I have not had any issues with the american stuff this year. it has all come in bone dry this season.


----------



## DeVries

What prices are you paying per ton and who is the supplier of the salt?


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1600829 said:


> she went to buffalo shopping and to price our kitchen to see home much of a difference there is cross border. she went with a bunch of her girlfriends.
> 
> results are in... from homedepot canada to home depot usa there is a 40% difference in the price of our kitchen. this is just cabinets, from the same supplier. same kitchen.
> 
> thats including their tax and hst vs ours with just hst. sounds just like fluid film
> 
> looks like I will be doing some currency exchange tuesday


I have found it's rather easy to beat Home Depots pricing on bacially anything and on Kitchens it's simple. Basically any kitchen place will smoke HD's price when you compare apples to apples.


----------



## cet

grandview;1600959 said:


> Does the mall drive them around the mall so they don't have to walk it?


I try to stay out of that stuff. They probably have scooters by now, with trailers on the back.


----------



## grandview

cet;1601274 said:


> I try to stay out of that stuff. They probably have scooters by now, with trailers on the back.


----------



## cet

Their not looking for baking goods. I have a brand new 10 year old stove.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1601281 said:


> Their not looking for baking goods. I have a brand new 10 year old stove.


And your dishwasher is wore out.


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;1600981 said:


> What prices are you paying per ton and who is the supplier of the salt?


American rock salt gave me a quote of $65/ton delivered. I have heard of getting it cheaper yet.


----------



## grandview

cet;1601281 said:


> Their not looking for baking goods. I have a brand new 10 year old stove.


Don't forget the other stuff.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1601294 said:


> And your dishwasher is wore out.


More like the phone and the door bell are worn out.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1601295 said:


> American rock salt gave me a quote of $65/ton delivered. I have heard of getting it cheaper yet.


That's only .50 less then Canadian, I think I would stick with them. I get the best drivers.


----------



## grandview

cet;1601306 said:


> More like the phone and the door bell are worn out.


What your saying the Fedex guy knows your wife better then you!


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1600966 said:


> It's bad enough when they use your wallet but calling you to do the haulage is just demeaning..... I have customers that treat me better.....


I would hate to think what she would come home with if I gave her a truck that size.


----------



## grandview

Isn't that what your tuck looked like one time when you came down here?


----------



## cet

grandview;1601310 said:


> What your saying the Fedex guy knows your wife better then you!


Fedex is too expensive across the border, USPS only or it's not worth it. Only other way is the GV storage.


----------



## grandview

I need to start adverting to Canadians for storage space.


----------



## grandview

Sorry JD,long read here.



High-stakes fight over soybeans at high court

Published - Feb 18 2013 03:39PM EST

MARK SHERMAN, Associated Press

WASHINGTON (AP) — Vernon Hugh Bowman seems comfortable with the old way of doing things, right down to the rotary-dial telephone he said he was using in a conference call with reporters.

But the 75-year-old Indiana farmer figured out a way to benefit from a high-technology product, soybeans that are resistant to weed-killers, without always paying the high price that such genetically engineered seeds typically bring. In so doing, he ignited a legal fight with seed-giant Monsanto Co. that has now come before the Supreme Court, with argument taking place Tuesday.

The court case poses the question of whether Bowman's actions violated the patent rights held by Monsanto, which developed soybean and other seeds that survive when farmers spray their fields with the company's Roundup brand weed-killer. The seeds dominate American agriculture, including in Indiana where more than 90 percent of soybeans are Roundup Ready.

Monsanto has attracted a bushel of researchers, universities and other agribusiness concerns to its side because they fear a decision in favor of Bowman would leave their own technological innovations open to poaching. The company's allies even include a company that is embroiled in a separate legal battle with Monsanto over one of the patents at issue in the Bowman case.

The Obama administration also backs Monsanto, having earlier urged the court to stay out of the case because of the potential for far-reaching implications for patents involving DNA molecules, nanotechnologies and other self-replicating technologies.

Monsanto's opponents argue that the company has tried to use patent law to control the supply of seeds for soybeans, corn, cotton, canola, sugar beets and alfalfa. The result has been a dramatic rise in seed prices and reduced options for farmers, according to the Center for Food Safety. The group opposes the spread of genetically engineered crops and says their benefits have been grossly overstated.

"It has become extremely difficult for farmers to find high-quality conventional seeds," said Bill Freese, the center's science policy analyst.

Consumer groups and organic food producers have fought Monsanto over genetically engineered farm and food issues in several settings. They lost a campaign in California last year to require labels on most genetically engineered processed foods and produce. Monsanto and other food and chemical companies spent more than $40 million to defeat the ballot measure.

Monsanto says the success of its seeds are proof of their value. By and large, "farmers appreciate what we do," David Snively, Monsanto's top lawyer, said in an interview with The Associated Press.

Herbicide-resistant soybean seeds first hit the market in 1996. To protect its investment in their development, Monsanto has a policy that prohibits farmers from saving or reusing the seeds once the crop is grown. Farmers must buy new seeds every year.

Like almost every other farmer in Indiana. Bowman used the patented seeds for his main crop. But for a risky, late season crop on his 300 acres in Sandborn, about 100 miles southwest of Indianapolis, Bowman said, "I wanted a cheap source of seed."

He couldn't reuse his own beans or buy seeds from other farmers who had similar agreements with Monsanto and other companies licensed to sell genetically engineered seeds. And dealers he used to buy cheap seed from no longer carry the unmodified seeds.

So Bowman found what looked like a loophole and went to a grain elevator that held soybeans it typically sells for feed, milling and other uses, but not as seed.

Bowman reasoned that most of those soybeans also would be resistant to weed killers, as they initially came from herbicide-resistant seeds, too. He was right, and he repeated the practice over eight years.

He didn't try to keep it a secret from Monsanto and in October 2007, the company sued him for violating its patent. Bowman's is one of 146 lawsuits Monsanto has filed since 1996 claiming unauthorized use of its Roundup Ready seeds, Snively said.

A federal court in Indiana sided with Monsanto and awarded the company $84,456 for Bowman's unlicensed use of Monsanto's technology. The federal appeals court in Washington that handles all appeals in patent cases, upheld the award. The appeals court said that farmers may never replant Roundup Ready seeds without running afoul of Monsanto's patents.

The Supreme Court will grapple with the limit of Monsanto's patent rights, whether they stop with the sale of the first crop of beans, or extend to each new crop soybean farmers grow that has the gene modification that allows it to withstand the application of weed-killer.

The company sees Bowman's actions as a threat both to its Roundup Ready line of seeds and to other innovations that could be easily and cheaply reproduced if they were not protected.

"This case really is about 21st century technologies," Snively said.

Bowman and his allies say Monsanto's legal claims amount to an effort to bully farmers.

The Center for Food Safety's Freese points out that Monsanto's biggest moneymaker is corn seed, which cannot be replanted. "So seed-saving would have no impact on the majority of Monsanto's seed revenue," he said.

The case is Bowman v. Monsanto Co., 11-796.


----------



## DeVries

There's a documentary called Food Inc that touches on that subject. Very interesting to watch and also see how the government is involved in Monsato as well.


----------



## cet

So much for that forecast. Snowing so hard 15 minutes ago I couldn't see across the street. At least we didn't get the freezing rain for long.


----------



## ff1221

DeVries;1601550 said:


> There's a documentary called Food Inc that touches on that subject. Very interesting to watch and also see how the government is involved in Monsato as well.


Monsanto lost a similar case in Brazil recently the Brazillian court said that Monsanto gets paid when they sell the seed and that's where it ends, and a Saskatchewan farmer that was being sued by Monsanto for Patent Infringement, so he countered for contamination and the two settled out of court but with quite a ruling, I hope the old boy wins or Monsanto has basically taken control of all seed rights in the US.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1601306 said:


> More like the phone and the door bell are worn out.


LOL It's pretty bad when they know your kids names when thye come ot the door.


cet;1601309 said:


> That's only .50 less then Canadian, I think I would stick with them. I get the best drivers.


Also I'd be worried about when a shortage arises, the first people to be cut off will be Canadians.

You better have deep pockets if you want to take on Monsanto, they will fight tooth and nail with an office building full of lawyers at their disposle. Roundup ready seed has made growing soybeans fun, life would be so much more difficult without them. we have grown them since 2001.


----------



## ff1221

Oh I don't disagree with the technology and thats exactly my point, they have bankrupt small farmers with their building full of lawyers over GMO seed ending up in a non GMO crop because the neighbour planted them. I think most of us on here believe in fair competition but Monsanto has removed that by suing and fear mongering, I'm just saying it would be nice to see the little guy come out on top for once instead of a greedy conglomerate.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I don't think they could've gotten that forcast more wrong. We got 4 "of slop. Started at 5:30-8:30.
Peak traffic...Gotta love it.


----------



## Grassman09

Who makes a good set of skid steer forks? My skid steer forks along with my skid steer trailer was stolen overnight from a place I look after in Milton. Trailer was locked with a 1/2" aircraft cable to another trailer guess they used a set of bolt cutters. 

There is some confusion about havering theft insurance on my trailers since switching to State Farm in 09 it turns out.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1601945 said:


> Who makes a good set of skid steer forks? My skid steer forks along with my skid steer trailer was stolen overnight from a place I look after in Milton. Trailer was locked with a 1/2" aircraft cable to another trailer guess they used a set of bolt cutters.
> 
> There is some confusion about havering theft insurance on my trailers since switching to State Farm in 09 it turns out.


John Doane sells Horst, you sure have your share of stuff get stolen.


----------



## potskie

Gotta love when Exeter shows nothin but its definatly snowing.


----------



## snowplowchick

potskie;1602006 said:


> Gotta love when Exeter shows nothin but its definatly snowing.


I don't think Exeter radar is accurate at all today. King city definitely shows your snow though!

Grassman, sorry to hear about your equipment being stolen. That sucks if you have to pay out of pocket to replace it. Any cameras nearby?


----------



## potskie

snowplowchick;1602023 said:


> I don't think Exeter radar is accurate at all today. King city definitely shows your snow though!
> 
> Grassman, sorry to hear about your equipment being stolen. That sucks if you have to pay out of pocket to replace it. Any cameras nearby?


Now Exeter shows an Insta storm lol.

Nothing, nothing, nothing BAM snow.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1601970 said:



> John Doane sells Horst, you sure have your share of stuff get stolen.


I am very happy with my 60" 10 or 14,000 lbs forks I have from Horst... Havent bent them yet.. I have kijiji forks with a slight 1" bend in them I would sell...

Mark from Nestech can hook you up...


----------



## schrader

Ya I second the horst forks, worked well for me for years get the HD version. Anyone else see any ice or snow today? We had a good coating of ice this AM, just got finished salting and got a good 5cm of wet snow in an hour and a half. Plowed that off and resalted everything before it freezes up again tonight. Looks like tomorrow could be a long one for us LE boys.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

We have a couple sets of bobcat brand forks. I know, shocking. lol. One set is about 12 years old and the other set was new last spring. We significantly exceed their capacities without issue as seen below. The horst ones are very nice as well. Those are the only two brands I have owned.

I've used the cat ones and they're pretty durable but I don't like their frames, I also used some of the china brand ones that are always at the auctions, they are easy to bend.


----------



## potskie

I've abused the hell out of the bob cat forks. Love em. i did manage to bend a fork tho. I was moving 4x4x2 concrete blocks with the forks attached to a 324K when I did it tho.


----------



## ff1221

I've got 2 sets of Horst and had another set before, done some nasty prying and twisting and have yet to bend a set, best bang for the buck.


----------



## adamhumberview

I just got a set of cheap one from the last rb auction.... Although I have hardly any use, just convenience really...

On a better note... I sold the 621 loader today... Sad t see it go so quickly, but I hate to say this... It seemed like he machine had no guts and was clumsy... My old 444 John Deere can outrun that case loader any day of the week.... I expected to move mountains...

Plus it was not a good fit for my operation.... I need a smaller size loader to fit on parking garage decks year round.... The 444 is the perfect size... Maybe I'll score a newer 444 or someone similar when the right deal comes my way


----------



## Grassman09

snowplowchick;1602023 said:


> I don't think Exeter radar is accurate at all today. King city definitely shows your snow though!
> 
> Grassman, sorry to hear about your equipment being stolen. That sucks if you have to pay out of pocket to replace it. Any cameras nearby?


Not where I need them to be. Lots of prying off from the 401 thou. Looks like I will have to pay out of pocket. Insurance says they asked for the info from the start but I never provided it to them. Right sure. I remember taking pics of my trailers and scanning my ownerships for them. Just no longer have the email I sent them.

I was asking to add another dump tuck to my policy last week and my agents assistant asked me if it had axles. Come again?!? 



JD Dave;1601970 said:


> John Doane sells Horst, you sure have your share of stuff get stolen.


Well having the Cat 246B stolen was great. Battlefield and Nisco leasing helped me get top dollar for it from state farm. Had a customs $10,000 stereo in it too. lol

I'll look into the Hosrt forks. The kijiji stuff looks like junk.


----------



## snowplowchick

I was forever immortalized on google street view cameras today. Out in the middle of nowhere. 

What a windy day, this morning was messed up by late unforecasted snow.


----------



## SHAWZER

adamhumberview;1602381 said:


> I just got a set of cheap one from the last rb auction.... Although I have hardly any use, just convenience really...
> 
> On a better note... I sold the 621 loader today... Sad t see it go so quickly, but I hate to say this... It seemed like he machine had no guts and was clumsy... My old 444 John Deere can outrun that case loader any day of the week.... I expected to move mountains...
> 
> Plus it was not a good fit for my operation.... I need a smaller size loader to fit on parking garage decks year round.... The 444 is the perfect size... Maybe I'll score a newer 444 or someone similar when the right deal comes my way


Just curious , did the horst blade sell with the loader ?


----------



## DeVries

Stewarts in Erin has a bunch of used Machinability blades as well, not sure if you checked them out at all.


----------



## SHAWZER

Was in there last spring , blades are on consignment , 4 non returned calls , was not impressed at all.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*15cm*

Nice Huron streamer last night dumped 15-20cm on us in 3 hours 12-3 am... looking like a real good month for us, 12 full pushes so far.....16 sand/salt runs.. 

More on tap for tonight Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice , we only got 3 ", send us a little more if you want.


----------



## snowplowchick

StratfordPusher;1602897 said:


> Nice Huron streamer last night dumped 15-20cm on us in 3 hours 12-3 am... looking like a real good month for us, 12 full pushes so far.....16 sand/salt runs..
> 
> More on tap for tonight Thumbs Up Thumbs Up[/QUO
> Nice to see another snow enthusiast. Been a great year for per push/application.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Plow Mode*



snowplowchick;1602963 said:


> StratfordPusher;1602897 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Huron streamer last night dumped 15-20cm on us in 3 hours 12-3 am... looking like a real good month for us, 12 full pushes so far.....16 sand/salt runs..
> 
> More on tap for tonight
> 
> Nice to see another snow enthusiast. Been a great year for per push/application.
> 
> 
> 
> You got it, in snow mode $$$$ now.... only took 2.5 months to get here......  Thumbs Up
> 
> Have around 40% seasonal, but it's all good.... as they pay monthly and secure my future...
> 
> My future says 2 more Ebling Blades next season.....I would be lost without my current 2....
Click to expand...


----------



## ff1221

StratfordPusher;1603115 said:


> snowplowchick;1602963 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got it, in snow mode $$$$ now.... only took 2.5 months to get here......  Thumbs Up
> 
> Have around 40% seasonal, but it's all good.... as they pay monthly and secure my future...
> 
> My future says 2 more Ebling Blades next season.....I would be lost without my current 2....
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about an Ebling for one tractor where are you getting them?
Click to expand...


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;1603179 said:


> StratfordPusher;1603115 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about an Ebling for one tractor where are you getting them?
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 used ones that look new. 2 10-18's and 1 8-16.
Click to expand...


----------



## greywynd

JD Dave;1603201 said:


> ff1221;1603179 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 used ones that look new. 2 10-18's and 1 8-16.
> 
> 
> 
> They must be off of your personal tractor, never saw any use.
Click to expand...


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd;1603205 said:


> JD Dave;1603201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They must be off of your personal tractor, never saw any use.
> 
> 
> 
> You owe me a couple. Lol
Click to expand...


----------



## greywynd

JD Dave;1603212 said:


> greywynd;1603205 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You owe me a couple. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> I owed ya one already anyway.
Click to expand...


----------



## adamhumberview

SHAWZER;1602850 said:


> Just curious , did the horst blade sell with the loader ?


Yup.. gone like the wind.. he primarily baught the machine because it was a complete set up...


----------



## greywynd

Chilly this morning, had to fight the hose on the transfer tank to get everything refueled. Looking like I'll be fighting mud soon enough!


----------



## Landcare - Mont

So, at 1h30 this morning, one of loaders is stopped by the municipal public security. The loader is working at a long-term healthcare facility in the midst of apartment and condo buildings. The public security person warns our operator in writing that he's violating the noise by-law making machine noise that's audible from more than 30 metres (100 feet) away between the hours of 21h00 and 6h00. If we do it again, the fine is $2,500 to the building owner/occupant. Fabulous. When else are you supposed to clear snow?


----------



## ff1221

Landcare - Mont;1604060 said:


> So, at 1h30 this morning, one of loaders is stopped by the municipal public security. The loader is working at a long-term healthcare facility in the midst of apartment and condo buildings. The public security person warns our operator in writing that he's violating the noise by-law making machine noise that's audible from more than 30 metres (100 feet) away between the hours of 21h00 and 6h00. If we do it again, the fine is $2,500 to the building owner/occupant. Fabulous. When else are you supposed to clear snow?


Most municipal by-laws make a allowable snow clearing as their own equipment would violate their own by laws, I would look at the by-law for where you are and see if it is in there, likely available on the municipal website or a call to city hall, then keep a copy of that section in all your equipment..


----------



## Landcare - Mont

ff1221;1604154 said:


> Most municipal by-laws make a allowable snow clearing as their own equipment would violate their own by laws, I would look at the by-law for where you are and see if it is in there, likely available on the municipal website or a call to city hall, then keep a copy of that section in all your equipment..


Yup - already thought of that.

RM 1495 - concerning nuisances

Article 1- The following shall constitute a nuisance and are hereby prohibited, to wit :

Cleanliness of property

a) The presence, in a messy fashion, on an immovable, of branches, stumps, noxious trees or wild shrubs, weeds, grass higher than 20 centimetres, scrap iron or metal, tires, waste, paper, empty bottles or cans, all kinds of junk, piles of stones, earth, gravel, concrete, bricks, piled or scattered wood, construction or demolition material.

Noxious trees

a.1) For the owner or occupant of an immovable, permitting or maintaining on such immovable, a tree or trees that are in such a condition that they constitute a hazard for the users of any public way or that they constitute a risk of collapsing.

Insects, rodents

a.2) For the owner or occupant of a construction or of a dwelling, tolerating the presence of insects or rodents inside or outside of a building and/or maintaining insalubrity conditions that are a threat for the safety or the health of neighbours and/or of the occupant or owner himself.

Noise

b) The fact for an owner, lessee or occupant of an immovable to cause or tolerate the presence of any noise or sound caused by bells, chimes, whistles, machinery, tools, apparatus, musical instruments, loudspeakers, animals, or other things audible at a distance of more than 30 metres (98.4 feet) between 9:00 p.m. and 7:00 a.m. from Monday to Friday and between 5:00 p.m. and 9:00 a.m. on Saturday and Sunday and holidays.

_________________________


----------



## potskie

I would check with a local court on the matter. It's the only way to know forsure and hey maybe you'll expose a massive issue with your local by-laws!


----------



## greywynd

Just doing some number crunching on the current job. 

You guys with dump inserts want to give them a workout? I have 12-1500 tonnes of gravel to move using a one ton truck at the biggest. 

It's only going about a kilometre. In reverse, on an 8-10' wide trail through the swamp.


----------



## G.Landscape

greywynd;1604308 said:


> Just doing some number crunching on the current job.
> 
> You guys with dump inserts want to give them a workout? I have 12-1500 tonnes of gravel to move using a one ton truck at the biggest.
> 
> It's only going about a kilometre. In reverse, on an 8-10' wide trail through the swamp.


Just give me the industry standard of $0.54/km......:laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

I did a little drive way fix once with 10 ton using the SRW 1 ton, 5 trips and felt like an idiot. I couldn't imagine 1500 tonnes Like bailing the Titanic with a home depot bucket.

I watched a guy trying to break through the frost today with a little bobcat 323 mini for 20 min thump..thump...thump. It gave me a headache. I think my plow hits the ground harder than that...


----------



## adamhumberview

we had a customer wanting to remove a pile of 40 tri axle loads today.. he called for 3 trucks to be sent to his site.. i didnt send any because i already knew what was going to happen.. sure enough i get the call at 745am.. 

"dirt is frozen, cancel trucks"


----------



## CGM Inc.

Landcare - Mont;1604060 said:


> So, at 1h30 this morning, one of loaders is stopped by the municipal public security. The loader is working at a long-term healthcare facility in the midst of apartment and condo buildings. The public security person warns our operator in writing that he's violating the noise by-law making machine noise that's audible from more than 30 metres (100 feet) away between the hours of 21h00 and 6h00. If we do it again, the fine is $2,500 to the building owner/occupant. Fabulous. When else are you supposed to clear snow?


They did the same to someone I know at a mall! They couldn't plow over night and had to start at 9.00am to clear the lot as per by-law.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

In the GTA????? That is crazy.


----------



## DeVries

What about the city trucks don't they come within the limits of the bylaw? How do they get around it?
Stupid bylaw if you ask me.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pristine PM ltd;1604779 said:


> In the GTA????? That is crazy.


Promenade Mall.....


----------



## adamhumberview

got called to send the triaxle to do removals tonight.. truck gets there at 9pm.. bobcat blows not 1 but 2 hydraulic lines scooping the 1st bucket of snow.. truck gets sent home.. the fun continues..


----------



## G.Landscape

Stuff never breaks down at the end of a shift, its some kind of conspiracy theory among equipment.


----------



## greywynd

-17 here this morning. Sure wish I had an outlet in the swamp for the excavator. Going to have to warm up in a hurry to hit the high of -1 that's forecast.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

After 2 nights of removal at a local highschool I got a call from the building lead hand warning me the principal got 20 complaints from nearby residences and a condo building complaining of back up alarms and there was going to be calls put into the mayors office. 

During the last storm a lady pulled into the same site at 2 AM while the machines were plowing and parked right behind the loader and started screaming at the loader operator demanding him to stop immediately and then instructed him to return during the day to plow the school...she didnt quite understand why it was necessary to plow at night and have all these flashing lights and backup alarms going off!!! 

He laughed at her and told her to call the cops if she had a problem....she claimed she did and they werent going to do anything about it! 

Another incident a few years ago last year had a local resident come out at 2:30 AM in his bath robe and slippers carrying a broom. It was minus 20 before the wind chill. Cops arrived a few minutes later and advised him to reconsider living behind a school and it was in his best interest to go home before he gets arrested.


----------



## Grassman09

greywynd;1605245 said:


> -17 here this morning. Sure wish I had an outlet in the swamp for the excavator. Going to have to warm up in a hurry to hit the high of -1 that's forecast.


A tarp and a salamander heater apparently does the trick. I'm glad I found the block heater on the hoe Im Using this year.


----------



## G.Landscape

JohnnyRoyale;1605287 said:


> After 2 nights of removal at a local highschool I got a call from the building lead hand warning me the principal got 20 complaints from nearby residences and a condo building complaining of back up alarms and there was going to be calls put into the mayors office.
> 
> During the last storm a lady pulled into the same site at 2 AM while the machines were plowing and parked right behind the loader and started screaming at the loader operator demanding him to stop immediately and then instructed him to return during the day to plow the school...she didnt quite understand why it was necessary to plow at night and have all these flashing lights and backup alarms going off!!!
> 
> He laughed at her and told her to call the cops if she had a problem....she claimed she did and they werent going to do anything about it!
> 
> Another incident a few years ago last year had a local resident come out at 2:30 AM in his bath robe and slippers carrying a broom. It was minus 20 before the wind chill. Cops arrived a few minutes later and advised him to reconsider living behind a school and it was in his best interest to go home before he gets arrested.


These stories are all over plowsite and I an glad I haven't had to deal with such dumb people......yet. As other have mentioned these are likely the same people who complain when they can't get out of their driveways at 7am because there is a foot of snow.

There was one in Waterloo who complained to the city because there was a police raid/drug bust at a house down the street, the lights and sirens were disturbing and the couldn't get to the grocery store!!


----------



## snowplowchick

Do people not even consider what they are agreeing to put up with when they move next to a police station, fire hall, tim hortons, school, public parking lot, airport, strip mall, auto shop, farm or even where a stop sign is located? 

I don't know how you guys manage in the city trying to drive from site to site in a snow storm with all the terrible urban drivers.



I had to call the police when a man refused to get off the step of my truck at a site because he said I damaged his fence(I didn't). I couldn't exactly drive away with him on the step, as much as I wanted to. 

I am surprised no mention here yet of the big snow next week. Can't wait!


----------



## Elite_Maint

greywynd;1604308 said:


> Just doing some number crunching on the current job.
> 
> You guys with dump inserts want to give them a workout? I have 12-1500 tonnes of gravel to move using a one ton truck at the biggest.
> 
> It's only going about a kilometre. In reverse, on an 8-10' wide trail through the swamp.


LOL....damn that's a lot!!! you'd need 3 trucks with dump inserts to do that within 1day lol


----------



## Elite_Maint

snowplowchick;1605328 said:


> Do people not even consider what they are agreeing to put up with when they move next to a police station, fire hall, tim hortons, school, public parking lot, airport, strip mall, auto shop, farm or even where a stop sign is located?
> 
> I don't know how you guys manage in the city trying to drive from site to site in a snow storm with all the terrible urban drivers.
> 
> I had to call the police when a man refused to get off the step of my truck at a site because he said I damaged his fence(I didn't). I couldn't exactly drive away with him on the step, as much as I wanted to.
> 
> I am surprised no mention here yet of the big snow next week. Can't wait!


I would of driven off with him hanging...lol I had a bum downtown in the summer go on my hood because he wanted to laydown beside my truck and I honk (I was stopped @ a redlight) so I just hit the gas..he jumped and rolled off...no damage to my truck so I kept going...


----------



## snowplowchick

Elite_Maint;1605346 said:


> I would of driven off with him hanging...lol I had a bum downtown in the summer go on my hood because he wanted to laydown beside my truck and I honk (I was stopped @ a redlight) so I just hit the gas..he jumped and rolled off...no damage to my truck so I kept going...


I would have freaked out and probably opened my wallet to get the bum off if that was me! I guess you get used to those situations living in T.O. It would have been just my luck that I would have run the guy over if I drove away.

While being a woman in that situation was a disadvantage, I have to say that there are certain advantages to being a woman doing this. A few municipality trucks open a big site for me, and I know for a fact that they only started since I took over. I'll take their help.

I see 20 cm for TO on Tuesday, you guys think it will end up being a downgrade? Hope your wife doesn't have her baby that day JD.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

snowplowchick;1605328 said:


> Do people not even consider what they are agreeing to put up with when they move next to a police station, fire hall, tim hortons, school, public parking lot, airport, strip mall, auto shop, farm or even where a stop sign is located?
> 
> Mostly not.
> 
> I don't know how you guys manage in the city trying to drive from site to site in a snow storm with all the terrible urban drivers.
> 
> You just hope you're the biggest thing on the road. One of my biggest peeves are the city buses which run on two of the main roads I plow. They always seem to feel they have the right of way coming in the opposite direction even when my plow and wing take up 2/3's of the road. I seem to be mellowing though - often, I just stop and let them try to get past.
> 
> I had to call the police when a man refused to get off the step of my truck at a site because he said I damaged his fence(I didn't). I couldn't exactly drive away with him on the step, as much as I wanted to.
> 
> During our 45-cm snowfall at the end of December, I had one of our citizens flag me down by standing in the middle of Lakeshore Road while I was trying to clean it for the 10th or 20th time that day. He wanted to vehemently complain about the fact that I had just filled in the end of his driveway right after his driveway guy had cleaned it and before he had a chance to drive out. I rolled up the window and drove away. Greg keeps telling me not to stop for these people but I really don't like running them over. You're right though, being a woman does usually help.
> 
> I am surprised no mention here yet of the big snow next week. Can't wait!


We've worked all week; the forecast is for another 10-15 cms tomorrow and Sunday and then more snow Tuesday & Wednesday. Almost time for spring (oh yeah - that's when we can get those 40-cms dumps - crap.)


----------



## DeVries

I'm not sure whats going on with the weather guessers. It is supposed to be rain for us today but it's -5. So far Windsor and London are still below zero and Windsor cameras show all snow.
Next week we have 20 cm's for Tuesday with a high of +3. I'm sure things will change before then, just glad we are not south of the border because they are getting nailed.


----------



## martyman

Why does the Weather network predict 90% and 20cm and environment Canada show nothing? (just the word SNOW) is environment Canada the one to really watch? years of plowing still do not know which weather service is the most "reliable"...


----------



## goel

Anyone seeing anything yet? 12:15 and I am in Burlington without a flake in the sky.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I had an interesting run in with a reasonable gentleman of that type as well. After the big storm ended we immediately went on to snow removals. One of the sites we plow has very limited parking. 2 rows of 12 parking spots, 1 on each side of the road in. All the snow from 2 rds and a turning circle get pushed into one of these rows as it is the only convenient place to store any snow. By the time that the storm was done, this entire row was full and stacked 8 ft high. We got the go-ahead to start removals and I got a bobcat and two trucks there as soon as I had them available. That was the Monday morning.

While loading out of this area, cars repeatedly tried to park behind me, in the working space, or even in between the bobcat and the pile! I told one guy he couldn't park there and he got out of his car and started yelling at me that I can't have all this parking, where was he supposed to park?, etc... I told him that I most certainly could take up all that space, I was trying to make room for more people to park and that if he was patient, he would soon have a nice safe place to park. He told me he owned one of the businesses in the tower. I told him that he should appreciate us opening up his parking spots so that more customers could park. He said he would if we were to do it at night. I pointed out that if we did it at night, he still wouldn't be able to park there because of the snow! He saw my logic and agreed. He then insisted that I move MY truck so that he could have that spot..... I gave up and just shut the door and went back to work.


----------



## TLG99

martyman;1605425 said:


> Why does the Weather network predict 90% and 20cm and environment Canada show nothing? (just the word SNOW) is environment Canada the one to really watch? years of plowing still do not know which weather service is the most "reliable"...


IMO, Environment Canada is the one to watch and usually the most accurate. They tend to play it safe with their forecasts and wait until there is some agreement in the weather models before posting snow totals.

Usually this means changes to their forecast, 1-2 days before the event, but generally I find them to be the most accurate.

To me, TWN is based on hype and drawing people to their TV station/website. Have a look at the local company advertisements on both website/tv channels. No weather to discuss, not many viewers, not many advertising dollars. IMO, it is crazy to forecast snow totals, 5-7 days in advance of a system and the 14 day outlook is usually a joke. Weather changes hourly, nevermind daily/weekly.


----------



## martyman

TLG99;1605464 said:


> IMO, Environment Canada is the one to watch and usually the most accurate. They tend to play it safe with their forecasts and wait until there is some agreement in the weather models before posting snow totals.
> 
> Usually this means changes to their forecast, 1-2 days before the event, but generally I find them to be the most accurate.
> 
> To me, TWN is based on hype and drawing people to their TV station/website. Have a look at the local company advertisements on both website/tv channels. No weather to discuss, not many viewers, not many advertising dollars. IMO, it is crazy to forecast snow totals, 5-7 days in advance of a system and the 14 day outlook is usually a joke. Weather changes hourly, nevermind daily/weekly.


Thank you Thumbs Up


----------



## TLG99

martyman;1605468 said:


> Thank you Thumbs Up


No problem. Just my observations through the years, others may disagree.

The forecast I rely on most though......EC rader, my window and site checks.

Light snow, minor accumulation has started in the Hamilton/Stoney Creek area, btw!


----------



## martyman

TLG99;1605478 said:


> No problem. Just my observations through the years, others may disagree.
> 
> The forecast I rely on most though......EC rader, my window and site checks.
> 
> Light snow, minor accumulation has started in the Hamilton/Stoney Creek area, btw!


For a few years I look at Earthcams Wrigley field as storms come up from the states...gives me some indication of how hard the storm is brewing before hitting us..

http://www.earthcam.com/usa/illinois/chicago/wrigleyfield/


----------



## G.Landscape

Snowing heavy in KW right now. Starting to accumulate. Maybe a salt run before the day if out but we will see in a few hours. Hopefully residual holds off the snow for a while.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grant put up some cones....LOL. I had a guy park right in the front entance of a business I was opening up, literally on the wheelchair ramp to the front door ( the most important and first place that gets done) He yelled "I'll just be a minute.!" I parked behind him and went to shoveling the walks (15 minutes) he was quite irate went he couldn't leave. I yelled from the other side of the lot. "I'll just be 15 min." He had a good sense of humor about it. Good thing cause he's the one who pays me...


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

There was one in Waterloo who complained to the city because there was a police raid/drug bust at a house down the street, the lights and sirens were disturbing and the couldn't get to the grocery store!![/QUOTE]

Where in Waterloo was that one? Although these days, drug bust are happening all over this region. There was one about 7 years ago now, across the street from your shop.


----------



## greywynd

Elite_Maint;1605341 said:


> LOL....damn that's a lot!!! you'd need 3 trucks with dump inserts to do that within 1day lol


Especially with today's revised numbers I just received. 16-1700 tonnes now. I know where I'll be for the next day or two.....

At least I got the okay to add a turn around at the halfway mark, so that will cut down on a bit of reversing!!


----------



## By-The-Lake

I had something similar happen a few days after the storm. I got a call out to clear the lot of a previous client which is located just off a busy area of Yonge Street. Anyway the client shared a driveway with a dental practice next door and the driveway is basically one lane that goes from the front to a parking area at the back with a few parking spots along the side of the building as you go to the back. My client needed the snow moved from a front parking lot down to the rear lot where it can be stacked. Anyway between waiting on traffic on Yonge while I cleared the city windrow that had almost turned to ice, and trying to keep the plow at just the right level while going up an arched hill from Yonge so I didn't bounce my head off the roof (if I caught the raised edge from Yonge before the sidewalk or went too deep into the windrow), keeping an eye out for dental patients that were entering the lot from a blind spot, and trying to keep a few parking spaces open that I needed to back drag the front lot and also where I needed to stack the snow I thought I was going to lose it. I had to ask people to move at least 3-4 times from where I was stacking the snow. Sometimes while I was asking one person to move another would park in the other spot I needed open. I also got a call to help another company that had a broken plow and ended up doing clean-ups on a few gas stations. It was interesting how many times while waiting for one car to move so I could clear the lanes between the pumps, that another car would move in to gas up after the first car moved and not realize that I had been waiting to clear the lanes between the pumps. Fun times!



Mr.Markus;1605544 said:


> Grant put up some cones....LOL. I had a guy park right in the front entance of a business I was opening up, literally on the wheelchair ramp to the front door ( the most important and first place that gets done) He yelled "I'll just be a minute.!" I parked behind him and went to shoveling the walks (15 minutes) he was quite irate went he couldn't leave. I yelled from the other side of the lot. "I'll just be 15 min." He had a good sense of humor about it. Good thing cause he's the one who pays me...


----------



## dingybigfoot

By-The-Lake;1605575 said:


> I had something similar happen a few days after the storm. I got a call out to clear the lot of a previous client which is located just off a busy area of Yonge Street. Anyway the client shared a driveway with a dental practice next door and the driveway is basically one lane that goes from the front to a parking area at the back with a few parking spots along the side of the building as you go to the back. My client needed the snow moved from a front parking lot down to the rear lot where it can be stacked. Anyway between waiting on traffic on Yonge while I cleared the city windrow that had almost turned to ice, and trying to keep the plow at just the right level while going up an arched hill from Yonge so I didn't bounce my head off the roof (if I caught the raised edge from Yonge before the sidewalk or went too deep into the windrow), keeping an eye out for dental patients that were entering the lot from a blind spot, and trying to keep a few parking spaces open that I needed to back drag the front lot and also where I needed to stack the snow I thought I was going to lose it. I had to ask people to move at least 3-4 times from where I was stacking the snow. Sometimes while I was asking one person to move another would park in the other spot I needed open. I also got a call to help another company that had a broken plow and ended up doing clean-ups on a few gas stations. It was interesting how many times while waiting for one car to move so I could clear the lanes between the pumps, that another car would move in to gas up after the first car moved and not realize that I had been waiting to clear the lanes between the pumps. Fun times!


Hey Grant, what's up man? Been a minute.


----------



## cet

I think EC on gives snow totals for the next 24 hours. TWN changes the long term forecast every morning. 

I hope we don't get the 20cm, it could be wet and heavy.


----------



## G.Landscape

rugbyinthesnow;1605552 said:


> There was one in Waterloo who complained to the city because there was a police raid/drug bust at a house down the street, the lights and sirens were disturbing and the couldn't get to the grocery store!!


Where in Waterloo was that one? Although these days, drug bust are happening all over this region. There was one about 7 years ago now, across the street from your shop.[/QUOTE]

Actually it was Kitchener not Waterloo I lied. On Franklin near Weber I think. 7 years is well before my time there.


----------



## adamhumberview

Last month we got a complaint from a Toronto Housing complex that we could not work during the night because the bobcat is too loud and the backup beeper wakes people up, so we had to plow after 5am, but be finished by 8am.. that didnt last long..

Last saturdays snow fall we had a man come out of his townhouse with a knife threatening to stab my employee.. 

word to the wise.. NEVER DO WORK FOR COMMUNITY HOUSING! ITS MISERY AND I DONT WISH IT UPON MY ENEMIES..


----------



## Mr.Markus

adamhumberview;1605707 said:


> Last month we got a complaint from a Toronto Housing complex that we could not work during the night because the bobcat is too loud and the backup beeper wakes people up, so we had to plow after 5am, but be finished by 8am.. that didnt last long..
> 
> Last saturdays snow fall we had a man come out of his townhouse with a knife threatening to stab my employee..
> 
> word to the wise.. NEVER DO WORK FOR COMMUNITY HOUSING! ITS MISERY AND I DONT WISH IT UPON MY ENEMIES..


I like to hear these stories cause it lets me know how good I have it. The other morning I was driving down Main in Erin and there was a deer on the road making the first tracks in the snow, wandered down from the water tower hill.....pretty peaceful.


----------



## cet

I can put my hands on a Blizzard mount. I'm pretty sure it will fit upto 09 1/2 ton GMC/Chev. It was on a 2005 1500 Avalanche. It was modified to take a 860 speedwing. Anyone need this mount?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Any of you guys know any farms in the Oshawa area that can take huge clean fill? 
I'm trying to make a job work out in that area I need to dump


----------



## Elite_Maint

adamhumberview;1605707 said:


> NEVER DO WORK FOR COMMUNITY HOUSING! ITS MISERY AND I DONT WISH IT UPON MY ENEMIES..


I thought of putting a bid in..but last minute I decided not to....I heard to many stories of residents threating workers etc.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1605686 said:


> I think EC on gives snow totals for the next 24 hours. TWN changes the long term forecast every morning.
> 
> I hope we don't get the 20cm, it could be wet and heavy.


 Accu Weather calls for 5cm.....they don't know


----------



## Elite_Maint

Finished salting now. Some ppl in T.O were salting 11pm or so...those places are icy now with black ice they salted to early IMO was kinda drizzling at that time. I almost went for a wipe walking @ timmies! Place was done around that time.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The temps went up here last night , then back down now, stuff started to melt then refroze. Glad to be out when that happens... Also had time for promo pics...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Tues it's a party. Calling for 20-30cms here. 
An end of the month monster.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Mr.Markus;1606043 said:


> The temps went up here last night , then back down now, stuff started to melt then refroze. Glad to be out when that happens...


Yup! That's why the people that salted late lastnight so they could sleep...might be getting a lot of phone calls this morning because places are slippery!!!... I hope those people atleast aren't salt included lol


----------



## snowplowchick

I slid through a red light this am, so icy. I was in a hurry, my alarm didn't go off.

20-30 cm for your area midtown. Sounds like you might be picking up more contracts in your area. ; )


----------



## snowplowchick

We got two inches yesterday, and clintar didn't even plow their sites. Their shovelers were out in full force shoveling kms of sidewalks ... Right into the parking spaces. There's still huge ridges of snow from the last two storms that are so high you feel like you drove onto the curb when you park. Just brutal.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nice to get some extra cash from the 1-2 cm we got yesterday evening. Most of the storms come from the NW for us but the wind was exact opposite so all the windrowed drives acted like snow fence and filled the lanes.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1606306 said:


> Nice to get some extra cash from the 1-2 cm we got yesterday evening. Most of the storms come from the NW for us but the wind was exact opposite so all the windrowed drives acted like snow fence and filled the lanes.


And I bet you know exactly what side of the driveway to put that windrow. payup


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Running a breaker near stoufville to dig a sewer line. The trench is in a road and the frost is close to 2feet thick!


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1606327 said:


> And I bet you know exactly what side of the driveway to put that windrow. payup


I tell my customer's " I'm just here to help...It's not like I make it snow..."


----------



## greywynd

R.G.PEEL;1606332 said:


> Running a breaker near stoufville to dig a sewer line. The trench is in a road and the frost is close to 2feet thick!


Sounds like a crappy job!


----------



## JD Dave

Yes but the smartest contractors salted in the evening and in the morning.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Nah, the clean sewer


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1606528 said:


> Yes but the smartest contractors salted in the evening and in the morning.


The per application guys did for sure.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1606350 said:


> I tell my customer's " I'm just here to help...It's not like I make it snow..."


We had a site we looked after for 3 years. It was approx 1km. Twice on windy days we plowed it every 3 hours or we couldn't get through. I quickly learned it only filled in to the top of the windrow and then just went over the top. It was a fixed price contract but extra for loader work. So we left it until the wind died and then got $850 to send the backhoe to clean it up. Not sure this would have worked with most companies but the gov't has lots of money and never questioned it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

2008 alot of the wind came from the SE and changed things up for these drives. It was a good year for per push. It didn't take a lot of snow..."Oh, it's breezy today better go open up so and so." The V-XT makes it fun, does it ever throw the snow.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1606656 said:


> 2008 alot of the wind came from the SE and changed things up for these drives. It was a good year for per push. It didn't take a lot of snow..."Oh, it's breezy today better go open up so and so." The V-XT makes it fun, does it ever throw the snow.


I got to use my VXT for the first part of 2011-2012 before I gave it to one of the guys and started using my truck. It will throw snow. On that road I was talking about I got a little aggressive and put it over the pile and got it stuck, 20 min. of shovelling at -20 wasn't fun.


----------



## greywynd

So trucking gravel today. Trail was getting icy in spots, occasionally the front would slide sideways a bit now and then. Late this aft (thinking now I bet things were starting to refreeze) I had the front end slide again. Off about a 2' drop, followed by the rear. When there's 2.5-3 yards on a one ton, it tends to stress things. 

So, after all is said and done, one cracked and bent frame rail, one broken crossmember, and the driver's side cab mounts on the old '89 dually of mine are toasted. 

Fortunately the hoist and bed are good, the frame I was able to straighten most of the way back on site, and then limped it home. I have to pull a fuel tank, then I can finish straightening it, weld and plate it and put it back to use later tomorrow. Guess it's a good thing it's been moved to site use only!

Damned thing was still tracking straight on the drive home too, go figure!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Or you could hire a dump truck.... lol

Hour 12 were almost done. Lots of "Heated Discussion" in Italian as the night goes on. Lol I've taken to staying in the machine and reading plowsite


----------



## greywynd

I could, but would have to send it home when any sane driver would refuse to go where this stuff needs to go!! The dually 'just' fits, even a single axle dump would be too big for this job.

Loaders were discussed, but about the biggest that would fit would be 1.5 yard machines, and carrying over a km would be slow. And a loader going for the ride I did today would be on it's side for sure. 

Speaking of rides, I took the excavator for one down the other side of the **** today. Was a fun day for sure. 

Anyone want to come sand this trail for me? Might help the traction issues..... Sadly they won't spring for it...... Yet.


----------



## cet

Looks like Tuesday/Wednesday is going to be fun again. They haven't changed the amounts at all.

Just got a nice blast a 4am this morning. Only 1 cm but I missed the salt run for the most part. Got the call at 7am and jumped.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Elite_Maint;1606057 said:


> Yup! That's why the people that salted late lastnight so they could sleep...might be getting a lot of phone calls this morning because places are slippery!!!... I hope those people atleast aren't salt included lol


Leaving sites untouched all night isn't very safe either! We tent to go early and freezing rain always bites you in the a$$ but having snow covered roads for 1/2 a day isn't good at all. Our salt held up that day....


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1607043 said:


> Looks like Tuesday/Wednesday is going to be fun again. They haven't changed the amounts at all.
> 
> Just got a nice blast a 4am this morning. Only 1 cm but I missed the salt run for the most part. Got the call at 7am and jumped.


City isn't in a rush either....they still salt around here


----------



## Mr.Markus

I had everything salted and we got dumped on at 5:30....2.5- 3 inches working back through then on to drives. Sunday bloody Sunday.


----------



## Elite_Maint

cet;1607043 said:


> Looks like Tuesday/Wednesday is going to be fun again. They haven't changed the amounts at all.
> 
> Just got a nice blast a 4am this morning. Only 1 cm but I missed the salt run for the most part. Got the call at 7am and jumped.


I was up at 6am looked out and ran out lol



CGM Inc.;1607092 said:


> Leaving sites untouched all night isn't very safe either! We tent to go early and freezing rain always bites you in the a$$ but having snow covered roads for 1/2 a day isn't good at all. Our salt held up that day....


I was out @ 2am..I didn't have much snow on the ground.. Plus most guys around here started salting at 10pm and the places were frozen up by 7-8am so heading out at 2am was the right call to me...


----------



## martyman

I really don't understand how TWN can be so different from Environment canada...I will be in my garage most of tomorrow getting ready for maybe nothing?

(Environment Canada)
TuesdayFlurries or rain showers. Low minus 4. High plus 3. WednesdaySnow or rain. Low zero. High plus 1.


----------



## Elite_Maint

martyman;1607134 said:


> I will be in my garage most of tomorrow getting ready for maybe nothing?
> 
> (Environment Canada)
> TuesdayFlurries or rain showers. Low minus 4. High plus 3. WednesdaySnow or rain. Low zero. High plus 1.


Same here! Haha...as long as we are ready it doesn't matter how much it snows...


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Storms*



cet;1607043 said:


> Looks like Tuesday/Wednesday is going to be fun again. They haven't changed the amounts at all.
> 
> Looking like more of a mess then anything..... all I can say is "BRING it ON.... Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Vxt*



Mr.Markus;1606656 said:


> 2008 alot of the wind came from the SE and changed things up for these drives. It was a good year for per push. It didn't take a lot of snow..."Oh, it's breezy today better go open up so and so." The V-XT makes it fun, does it ever throw the snow.


Have 4 VXT's.... all winged and IMO they windrow the best I have ever seen with a pick-up truck...


----------



## Elite_Maint

All this VX-T talk is making me want one!.. I already love the regular BOSS v-blade.


----------



## Alpha Property

I love my vxt, especially now with the wings, I feel useless going back to using my 1500 with the streight blade


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Not understanding how TWN can forecast 20 cm with conditions being "few flurries"


----------



## greywynd

Because 2 cm's doesn't cause an increase in ratings and website traffic.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

No, but it does create a demand for me to supply some more equipment to guy's that at worried about moving 20 cm


----------



## Elite_Maint

greywynd;1607323 said:


> Because 2 cm's doesn't cause an increase in ratings and website traffic.


LOL! I think your right!


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1607326 said:


> No, but it does create a demand for me to supply some more equipment to guy's that at worried about moving 20 cm


That "guy" worries about 2 cm at the wrong time of day....


----------



## cet

I think I need to hold a TWN EC class. On TWN they put totals for a 24 hour period. So the amount of snow they show for Tuesday is all day and night Tuesday. It says few flurries but if you click the "night" tab that changes to 5 snowflakes and snow for Newmarket. That tells me on Tuesday it's 15-20cm with most of it coming overnight into Wednesday.

EC on the other hand only gives you what's going to happen during the day after the first day. So Tuesday is going to be the same flurries and overnight will be the snow but they don't forecast the night until the afternoon before.

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/caon0473

Go to the link, where it shows Monday-Saturday click on "night" and watch it change.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Accu Weather is at 30-45cm......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1607470 said:


> I think I need to hold a TWN EC class. On TWN they put totals for a 24 hour period. So the amount of snow they show for Tuesday is all day and night Tuesday. It says few flurries but if you click the "night" tab that changes to 5 snowflakes and snow for Newmarket. That tells me on Tuesday it's 15-20cm with most of it coming overnight into Wednesday.
> 
> EC on the other hand only gives you what's going to happen during the day after the first day. So Tuesday is going to be the same flurries and overnight will be the snow but they don't forecast the night until the afternoon before.
> 
> http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/caon0473
> 
> Go to the link, where it shows Monday-Saturday click on "night" and watch it change.


I have the same thing in Cobourg only mine goes 30% to 100%
atleast it doesnt say 110%

and the app for phones is different then the website.


----------



## potskie

They lowered the snow fall amounts around here. 15 on Tuesday instead of 20 and 5 on Wednesday instead of 15.


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1607568 said:


> Accu Weather is at 30-45cm......


Never, never look at them, they are a joke.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1607607 said:


> I have the same thing in Cobourg only mine goes 30% to 100%
> atleast it doesnt say 110%
> 
> and the app for phones is different then the website.


This looks a little more manageable. Just hope it doesn't go back up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1607636 said:


> This looks a little more manageable. Just hope it doesn't go back up.


Is what she said.......


----------



## schrader

cet;1607629 said:


> Never, never look at them, they are a joke.


Last storm they called for 30-40cm when EC and WN were calling for 15-20cm and we got 40cm. I guess we will know better when its over. Looks like a cold snap for the start of March, not seeing any sign of spring yet.

Hunting around for a deal on a western or fisher v for my chev 2500hd if anyone knows any good late season deals let me know.


----------



## potskie

cet;1607629 said:


> Never, never look at them, they are a joke.


I look at all 3. Average them together laugh throw the average out the window and go by my gut. So far I'm doing better than any of them for accuracy.


----------



## G.Landscape

potskie;1607720 said:


> I look at all 3. Average them together laugh throw the average out the window and go by my gut. So far I'm doing better than any of them for accuracy.


Could you start emailing me your gut? Too many times I wake up at 3am to nothing when they are forcasting plowable snows or wake up at 6am and there is a **** load of snow.

I will pay you commision for everytime you are right! Haha


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I have a feeling this will be alot of rain - we shall see though.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Pristine PM ltd;1607789 said:


> I have a feeling this will be alot of rain - we shall see though.


I agree with you... but all we can do is wait and see!!


----------



## greywynd

Pristine PM ltd;1607789 said:


> I have a feeling this will be alot of rain - we shall see though.


Going to be a mess in the swamp either way. But rain is a lot easier to shovel.....


----------



## DeVries

Pristine PM ltd;1607789 said:


> I have a feeling this will be alot of rain - we shall see though.


I really hope you're right. A daytime storm will be better as it should be warmer during the day than at night.

Just don't want that much snow with it being that warm, sure to be a killer on equipment when it's that heavy.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1607789 said:


> I have a feeling this will be alot of rain - we shall see though.


In Toronto you might be right. Who knows up here but we are getting closer.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

They are saying the 401 will be a divider, which is 50% good for me!


----------



## Grassman09

schrader;1607691 said:


> Last storm they called for 30-40cm when EC and WN were calling for 15-20cm and we got 40cm. I guess we will know better when its over. Looks like a cold snap for the start of March, not seeing any sign of spring yet.
> 
> Hunting around for a deal on a western or fisher v for my chev 2500hd if anyone knows any good late season deals let me know.


I've got MM1 Push plates for old body style and new body style GMC I think up to 2002 or whenever the next update was after that was.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1607789 said:


> I have a feeling this will be alot of rain - we shall see though.


So what does the "Yak Meter" say today?


----------



## greywynd

JD Dave;1608098 said:


> So what does the "Yak Meter" say today?


Stress? And lots of it?


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1608098 said:


> So what does the "Yak Meter" say today?


I wonder why I stress about any of this. The 9 schools that I don't plow in Newmarket haven't been salter since the 14th. Maybe he didn't get his wife anything for Valentine's day and needed out of the house. My Son's school is a mess and the other one near me is border line plow. I guess that's why they are cheaper then me.


----------



## snowplowchick

cet;1608178 said:


> I wonder why I stress about any of this. The 9 schools that I don't plow in Newmarket haven't been salter since the 14th. Maybe he didn't get his wife anything for Valentine's day and needed out of the house. My Son's school is a mess and the other one near me is border line plow. I guess that's why they are cheaper then me.


That is pretty bad service from the other contractor(s). 
It is hard not to compare with other sites bound by the same contract terms. It makes you wonder when you get the same documents as them, how they interpret the specs so differently.

I predict that we are all going to get hammered with snow on Wed early am. Going to be colder than they predicted is my guess during this storm.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1608098 said:


> So what does the "Yak Meter" say today?


Chance of snowflakes the size of babies.........


----------



## goel

snowplowchick;1608188 said:


> That is pretty bad service from the other contractor(s).
> It is hard not to compare with other sites bound by the same contract terms. It makes you wonder when you get the same documents as them, how they interpret the specs so differently.
> 
> I predict that we are all going to get hammered with snow on Wed early am. Going to be colder than they predicted is my guess during this storm.


I have to agree with you on the Wednesday am hammering.

The timing is just going to suck no matter how you look at it I think.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

one condo I bit that had 72 residents in bungalows really looks terrible. On top I complained to the property management company because I didn't know your were allowed to push snow across the street into the construction site. I don't think you can an I'm pissed. I was 20k more and have sour grapes Also all the visitor spots are full of snow and it said no spots to be filled. big difference.


----------



## potskie

MIDTOWNPC;1608253 said:


> one condo I bit that had 72 residents in bungalows really looks terrible. On top I complained to the property management company because I didn't know your were allowed to push snow across the street into the construction site. I don't think you can an I'm pissed. I was 20k more and have sour grapes Also all the visitor spots are full of snow and it said no spots to be filled. big difference.


Sounds like a few condos I've bid on or lost over pricing in the past. But it's like picking up an entire residential street. Condos are all about the lowest price.

Except one where we were the lowest. There were almost 100 units with driveways. Gave them the best service they ever got but a few complaints over the years combined with a real slick sales rep and bam they switch to someone who charged twice as much....... for half the service LOL. They dropped them and switched within 3 months but were to proud to call us back I guess because the place still looks horrible. I talk to the Chairman there once in awhile and they are still unhappy. But from that I learned there's no point in letting it raise your blood pressure even slightly. At the end of the day they suffer for their own stupidity.

So who's ready for the ~5cms we are going to see tomorrow? :laughing:

I'm thinking this is going to be so wet and sloppy tomorrow that until dark the snow is most likely going to melt then over night we'll see about 15. Tomorrow morning when we can see the system on radar will be the real tell all.


----------



## adamhumberview

I will be happy to see 5cm or less tomorrow.. I am starting a 100,000 sq ft building demolition in Waterloo, so I will have my hands full enough up there..


----------



## potskie

adamhumberview;1608431 said:


> I will be happy to see 5cm or less tomorrow.. I am starting a 100,000 sq ft building demolition in Waterloo, so I will have my hands full enough up there..


NCR?

Is demolition as fun as I think it is?


----------



## Grassman09

Can you put a John Deere backhoe bucket on a Cat Backhoe? I need the welded D rings on my bucket to atach the pusher too.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

my snow wing is giving me an issue all of a sudden. It's nothing major but one wing will not move. When I put the rocker to the left wing and move the loader joystick it angles the blade. When I set the rocker to the middle and move the joystick the blade also angles. But the other position moves the wing like it should. I think it's the trailer type 4 pin plug on the tractor side but I can't be sure. The magnetic valves if that's what they are called were hard to separate but I finally got them apart and cleaned them of the small bit of rust that was there. Everything was coated with fluid film prior to season and worked after last storm when it was all wet but after it sat for a few days the left wing stopped working. I topped up the fluid. Greased it. Moved the restrictor dial open and closed Tightened a loose fitting on the block and replaced a mounting bolt on the block and cleaned everything down to look for any leaks but nothing else. The plug looks a bit corroded. I picked up a new plug tonight and will try in the morning. Any other ideas?


----------



## Elite_Maint

MIDTOWNPC;1608253 said:


> one condo I bit that had 72 residents in bungalows really looks terrible. On top I complained to the property management company because I didn't know your were allowed to push snow across the street into the construction site. I don't think you can an I'm pissed. I was 20k more and have sour grapes Also all the visitor spots are full of snow and it said no spots to be filled. big difference.


Who cares if they push snow on a construction site lol complaining because of that especially if it doesn't effect you at all?...lmao! If that guys service is that bad and if they aren't happy they eventually fire them and then you can bid again.


----------



## Triple L

Pretty funny commentary on this city plow video... Thought I'd share


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1608636 said:


> my snow wing is giving me an issue all of a sudden. It's nothing major but one wing will not move. When I put the rocker to the left wing and move the loader joystick it angles the blade. When I set the rocker to the middle and move the joystick the blade also angles. But the other position moves the wing like it should. I think it's the trailer type 4 pin plug on the tractor side but I can't be sure. The magnetic valves if that's what they are called were hard to separate but I finally got them apart and cleaned them of the small bit of rust that was there. Everything was coated with fluid film prior to season and worked after last storm when it was all wet but after it sat for a few days the left wing stopped working. I topped up the fluid. Greased it. Moved the restrictor dial open and closed Tightened a loose fitting on the block and replaced a mounting bolt on the block and cleaned everything down to look for any leaks but nothing else. The plug looks a bit corroded. I picked up a new plug tonight and will try in the morning. Any other ideas?


Maybe in the rocker switch...little wire wiggled loose.


----------



## martyman

No issued warnings from EC...strange?


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1608836 said:


> Pretty funny commentary on this city plow video... Thought I'd share


There is another thread on plowsite about this video. He got fired because of this. Now that's funny!


----------



## goel

Almost hate to see a beautiful day like this with the sunshine get trashed by the slop that is coming. 

I am betting it gets stalled and the heavy stuff starts about 4-5 am.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Elite_Maint;1608731 said:


> Who cares if they push snow on a construction site lol complaining because of that especially if it doesn't effect you at all?...lmao! If that guys service is that bad and if they aren't happy they eventually fire them and then you can bid again.


I care cause it was 60k contract for 3 years and the specs listed would have required in most cases a snow blower vs a single truck. Plus it's a somewhat remote location so that's te differene vs me buying a dedicated tractor and just using a plow truck. All is fine if it doesn't snow but it snowed this year. Bid specs piss me off and what's the point of listing it all then not sticking to it. If you ordered a gmc 3500 single wheel with leather and got a dually with cloth and 2 wheel drive would u just roll with it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I think it's going to break up and I get a salting out of it cause I changed the oil in the truck and plow, and greased it all this morning and am sitting waiting now.


----------



## martyman

I think I might go for a motorcycle ride...


----------



## EXR

martyman;1608950 said:


> I think I might go for a motorcycle ride...


Now we're talking! Thinking about my bike for two days straight...can't wait for spring


----------



## schrader

Dean sounds like its electrical, if the plow is moving the hydros must be working ok, Just one of those things you are going to have to trouble shoot until you find the prob.


----------



## DeVries

Do your self a favor, in the off season convert it all to hydro rather than electric over hydro. I had the similar issue in the past and now have no issues.


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1608944 said:


> I think it's going to break up and I get a salting out of it cause I changed the oil in the truck and plow, and greased it all this morning and am sitting waiting now.


Same, Oil change topped up all fluids greased everything adjusted the drag chain on my salter changed the rear brake pads and installed some timbrens in the rear of the truck. Oh and gave the interior a through cleaning. Like as close as I can get to detailing it with out busting out my Bissel carpet cleaner and shampooing the seats/ floors. Also spent some time with a blower knocking back piles yesterday to make some room for more snow.

So in short it's going to rain all night and then have a quick flurry in the AM lol.


----------



## greywynd

I'm just trying not to track mud in my truck, no time for anything else! It might get cleaned in the spring.......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries;1609156 said:


> Do your self a favor, in the off season convert it all to hydro rather than electric over hydro. I had the similar issue in the past and now have no issues.


An idea yes but I'd like my rear remotes for the blower


----------



## schrader

I have been running mine electric for six years with no issues, can't imagine how slow it would be having to use the levers for the rear remotes every time I wanted to move the wing


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1609294 said:


> An idea yes but I'd like my rear remotes for the blower


Start at the rocker switch and change them around, if everything works as it should it's the switch. It won't have anything to do with solenoids if it works If it's quiet with the tractor not running and key on you should be able to hear the solenoids click.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*HLA - Ground*

Had my angle function stop working, took a while to find it but it was likely a weak ground.


----------



## cet

Dean, on the switch can you change the power for the left and right wings. Put the left on the right and vise versa. If the same side works it's not the switch and if the opposite side works it most likely the switch.

Went to see my accountant today to finish my taxes. After we went to the golf simulator on Woodbine south of hwy 7. Not sure if that was a good idea, I have the itch real bad now. Most likely the next 48 hours will put and end to that for awhile.


----------



## G.Landscape

MIDTOWNPC;1608939 said:


> I care cause it was 60k contract for 3 years and the specs listed would have required in most cases a snow blower vs a single truck. Plus it's a somewhat remote location so that's te differene vs me buying a dedicated tractor and just using a plow truck. All is fine if it doesn't snow but it snowed this year. Bid specs piss me off and what's the point of listing it all then not sticking to it. If you ordered a gmc 3500 single wheel with leather and got a dually with cloth and 2 wheel drive would u just roll with it.


I hear ya there. there are a few sites we quoted this year that are easily doing half or less then what the specs claim they should be doing. This is the kind of Sh*t that realyl gets me, as you said if they are ok with having less service then why not word the contract that way. I have started taking pictures so next year when they send out the contract I can say "here is what you deemed as acceptable last year so this is what I am quoting" its a waste of time for me to quote the specs if what they expect is so much less.

And before if comes up, its not like these companies are low balling. For the work they are doing the price is right but if we quote the specs at twice as much work then yea our price is going to be twice as much.


----------



## G.Landscape

....going to be an exciting night.....


----------



## SHAWZER

Just woke up from a 1 hour pre storm afternoon nap , bring it on .


----------



## Alpha Property

what time frame is that radar map looking at?


----------



## G.Landscape

I think that was about 8ish tonight forecast, perfect for the restaurants to get nice and messy....


----------



## cet

G.Landscape;1609457 said:


> I think that was about 8ish tonight forecast, perfect for the restaurants to get nice and messy....


What site is that? I have no freezing rain anywhere in my forecast.


----------



## G.Landscape

Weather Network.
http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/maps/caon0356?ref=rlink_weather_satrad


----------



## Elite_Maint

MIDTOWNPC;1608939 said:


> I care cause it was 60k contract for 3 years and the specs listed would have required in most cases a snow blower vs a single truck. Plus it's a somewhat remote location so that's te differene vs me buying a dedicated tractor and just using a plow truck. All is fine if it doesn't snow but it snowed this year. Bid specs piss me off and what's the point of listing it all then not sticking to it. If you ordered a gmc 3500 single wheel with leather and got a dually with cloth and 2 wheel drive would u just roll with it.


All I'm saying is I don't see a reason to call and complain etc. Its not your contract and if the customer is happy with the lousy, cheaper service...that's there business...no need to cry over spilled milk. Your a successful guy and know how to make $$ there are other contracts out there...


----------



## G.Landscape

Freezing rain in kitchener right now, headed out for salt for some sites


----------



## CGM Inc.

G.Landscape;1609384 said:


> I hear ya there. there are a few sites we quoted this year that are easily doing half or less then what the specs claim they should be doing. This is the kind of Sh*t that realyl gets me, as you said if they are ok with having less service then why not word the contract that way. I have started taking pictures so next year when they send out the contract I can say "here is what you deemed as acceptable last year so this is what I am quoting" its a waste of time for me to quote the specs if what they expect is so much less.
> 
> And before if comes up, its not like these companies are low balling. For the work they are doing the price is right but if we quote the specs at twice as much work then yea our price is going to be twice as much.


Most everywhere the lowest bid gets the job if you ask me.


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1609559 said:


> Most everywhere the lowest bid gets the job if you ask me.


I agree but I wasn't low bid on my schools both last year for 1 board or 4 years ago for the other. I'm hoping I don't lose all my work next time around. Both guys that got work have done poor work. tonight might be a handfull for them both.


----------



## ff1221

Snowing like a Barstead here!


----------



## potskie

TWN just lowered the accumulation amts for here. Less than half of what they were forecasting now.


----------



## cet

potskie;1609599 said:


> TWN just lowered the accumulation amts for here. Less than half of what they were forecasting now.


Where are you again?


----------



## potskie

Kitchener. They were saying around 20 overnight now its around 5


----------



## cet

Still the same for here.

Time for a nap.


----------



## grandview

cet;1609607 said:


> Still the same for here.
> 
> Time for a nap.


That's all you ever do.


----------



## CGM Inc.

boxed in with Fire Trucks....can't get out right now! :crying:
Apartment building across the street was on fire!


----------



## Grassman09

potskie;1609603 said:


> Kitchener. They were saying around 20 overnight now its around 5


Don't be surprised if you see 20. lol What goes down must come up.


----------



## grandview

Looks messy.

Can't get the weather pix up/


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Elite_Maint;1609521 said:


> All I'm saying is I don't see a reason to call and complain etc. Its not your contract and if the customer is happy with the lousy, cheaper service...that's there business...no need to cry over spilled milk. Your a successful guy and know how to make $$ there are other contracts out there...


I just don't think any if the customers know that they are pushing 20 triaxels of snow across the road. They see a clean road and good. No one really knows.

Thanks and yes I do know how to make money and this one would have been large money. A bobcat oh say a300 with a pull back pusher bucket blower and tailgate salter would have walked the dog thru this site and the same operator could have done the walks and the only truck he would need would have been the brinks truck. The visitor parking spots bein full ok that could be a cost saving idea but hiway traffic act says no snow across road. We will see what happens.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Thanks for the help guys it ended up bein the four pin trailer type connector both were green and when I cut open the shrink wrap it was filled with water. All is good. And in the name of working wings I just had some Cajun ones with a few pints 

Bring the snow. 30cms please!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Is it going to go sideways soon and that is the problem? What I am seeing now doesn't look too bad. We are down two trucks, so I am hoping downtown will be nothing and I can bring trucks north. I don't want to have to plow like a maniac. Spoke with American Ford Customer service, so we will see if that does any good for my 6.4's that love having their cabs removed.


----------



## goel

Weee


Powers out. Wonder if someone crashed into a pole or if its from the wet heavy snow.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

it's gonna be all rain my ass!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

How is it by you? We are getting big flakes now with a light coverage.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I just deliver the bobcat to Sobeys and I already passed a whiteknuckled Asian person doing 1/2 the limit in the fast lane


----------



## Grassman09

Milton was getting white at 7 Mississauga around 9. At least it's not drifting. Yet.


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1609707 said:


> I just deliver the bobcat to Sobeys and I already passed a whiteknuckled Asian person doing 1/2 the limit in the fast lane


Brave man. Wouldn't want to haul one in the snow


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Weight is nice in the snow, more brakes. Hauling 4 before we start
Did full service on everything today. this type of storm breaks enough already don't need to start with anything else


----------



## Grassman09

Maybe if you are hauling it with a truck that has training wheels. My srw ram with snow tires didn't like hauling in the snow.

Busted a main hydro line off the pump the pump on the backhoe yesterday eve doing re location. Left a snail trail all over town 15 gallons of fluid just to get it to a shop. Glad it was yesterday and not tomorrow.


----------



## potskie

Grassman09;1609644 said:


> Don't be surprised if you see 20. lol What goes down must come up.


Next update changed it to 5 to 10. I seriously think some dude throws darts at a wheel to determine the forecast.

We've got about 5cms of cement on the ground now and the radar is starting to turn that nice calming shade of light blue over us.


----------



## CGM Inc.

raining here now....


----------



## Alpha Property

20mm of rain here so far


----------



## CGM Inc.

Any strategy out there? Pretty quiet on the roads....waiting game!


----------



## greywynd

Mine was to go to bed, and hope to sleep through the call. Sadly it didn't work. Lol


----------



## cet

We have about 3cm down, going for 2 regardless.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Scar has about 3 inchs of wet concrete as well


----------



## Elite_Maint

Vaughan must have at least 5cm from what i can see thru the window!... my guys in Toronto are telling me theres no about 1cm or so in T.O...


----------



## potskie

Anyone want some mortar? Got tons only white tho.gotta love when the truck squats rather than the blade lifting.


----------



## Seedsworkshop

My truck got stuck in a small street. Just curious if anyone can help to do my hses?
I can pay for that:crying:


----------



## cet

I had to shovel 1 sidewalk 50-60' long. I just remembered how old I am.:crying:


----------



## CGM Inc.




----------



## ff1221

We dodged the bullet up here, got about a cm in the spots where it wasn't warm enough to melt it off, light flurries now. Good luck out there folks that ****e is nasty stuff to work with.


----------



## SHAWZER

Anybody ever had to deal with Royal Retail Property Management in Concord Ontario ?


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1609868 said:


> I had to shovel 1 sidewalk 50-60' long. I just remembered how old I am.:crying:


I remind you all the time how old you are.


----------



## martyman

That had to be one of the most wet heavy snowfalls I've plowed in a while...Markham got it pretty good, saw a SUV in a ditch (nobody in it, checked).


----------



## potskie

All done time for breaky. Then to double back and lay extra salt so I can sleep. 

That was insanely heavy. Like for the first time ever I had to use 4 Lo on the long stretches to move it without feeling like I was going to demo my tranny.


----------



## G.Landscape

Having issues with a Boss RT2 V-plow. While plowing the plow stopped working so I checked the connections and the battery terminals at the plow side were loose. managed to tightne them a little and it worked for a while but was slow. Back at the shop I tightened them down good but now the plow is doing nothing. I am getting 12v at the pump but nothing happens. 

Any Ideas where to start?


----------



## DeVries

Sounds like the pump motor is done, if you have power there and nothing happens that would be my guess. I'm assuming the solinoid is clicking when you try to move the plow?


----------



## JD Dave

G.Landscape;1610032 said:


> Having issues with a Boss RT2 V-plow. While plowing the plow stopped working so I checked the connections and the battery terminals at the plow side were loose. managed to tightne them a little and it worked for a while but was slow. Back at the shop I tightened them down good but now the plow is doing nothing. I am getting 12v at the pump but nothing happens.
> 
> Any Ideas where to start?


While pressing your smart hitch button move the the big square plug around and see if you can manipulate it into working. If it does either the male of female plug is your problem. How are you checking power at the pump? Havnt heard of to many boss pumps frying but Allard could be right if indeed there is power there.


----------



## G.Landscape

Have a vold meter on the terminals at the pump and when you try and raise or move wings it reading jumps to 12V. Yes it is clicking.

Oh well, too tired to look at it now. Backup truck for tomorrow if needed.


----------



## goel

Check the fluid. I have one that has a slow leak on a ram. It just goes dead to the world when its low. Top it off and it's good to go again.


----------



## G.Landscape

Yea I checked the fluid it was at a good level, we actually just changed it last week so its fresh as well.

Thanks for the pointers, I will have to look at it in more detail tomorrow.


----------



## JD Dave

Nothing like trying to plow your gravel yard when you get home with 8" of concrete and no frost in the gravel or your lawn.


----------



## greywynd

Now that you have it figured out, run to Peterborough and do mine.


----------



## snowplowchick

JD Dave;1610219 said:


> Nothing like trying to plow your gravel yard when you get home with 8" of concrete and no frost in the gravel or your lawn.


Despite my efforts, I did some landscaping today too.


----------



## SHAWZER

SHAWZER;1609959 said:


> Anybody ever had to deal with Royal Retail Property Management in Concord Ontario ?


Anybody ?


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1609974 said:


> I remind you all the time how old you are.


That's what friends are for.

Back out tonight. Either a cleanup or full push. The forecast is 5cm. Still melting on contact now.


----------



## grandview

So,Chris,do your accounts pay you with pre paid MasterCard? This way you can just have them mail it to your wife and eliminate the middleman.


----------



## cet

I believe she is going to see you again next week. Wed/Thur. Most likely another snow event here. Seems to happen every time she goes away.


----------



## schrader

I hope for a quick salt run, only about 5-7cm here but that was heavy stuff. Been mild all day melting on contact here, see what tomorrow brings.

Dean did you ever get the snow wing fixed?


----------



## cet

schrader;1610392 said:


> I hope for a quick salt run, only about 5-7cm here but that was heavy stuff. Been mild all day melting on contact here, see what tomorrow brings.
> 
> Dean did you ever get the snow wing fixed?


He did get it fixed Cory. There was a flat 4 pin trailer connector and shrik wrap that had green wrot in it. With all the money you pay for these plows you would think they might spend a little more money on some decent connectors.


----------



## cet

snowplowchick;1610274 said:


> Despite my efforts, I did some landscaping today too.


No landscaping for me this time. I don't worry about the landscaping as much as the collision repair shop. That part hurts.


----------



## ff1221

cet;1610423 said:


> No landscaping for me this time. I don't worry about the landscaping as much as the collision repair shop. That part hurts.


That's why everybody should own a plow partner, mine has an evil twist in it but has saved me 2 or 3 rear quarters, by far the best investment I ever made, and it works for plowing snow too


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;1610392 said:


> I hope for a quick salt run, only about 5-7cm here but that was heavy stuff. Been mild all day melting on contact here, see what tomorrow brings.
> 
> Dean did you ever get the snow wing fixed?


Yep. It was the four pin rv trailer type connector. 
Filled with water.


----------



## cet

Well back for round 2. I think there is more snow tonight then there was last night.

Most likely just as heavy too.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

5cm of wet stuff again. 
Tommy ten plows has to be getting tired 

Drains are getting plugged in town. Really slushy underneath


----------



## Elite_Maint

Downtown T.O we didn't get as much...2-3cm @ the most I seen...


----------



## ff1221

2cm here, hopefully that's it get it cleaned before the deep freeze this weekend. Hey is this March coming in like a lion, I'm looking for some hope that it's almost over!


----------



## schrader

Close to 5cm here, clipped a manhole with the normand blower last night. No damage to the blower but it shoved the man hole about 2" and broke up some of the pavement. Seems like its something every time I go out lately.


----------



## Triple L

I'm gonna pull a Grant 

If anyone in KW needs stacking or removals done PM me, loader with 15' reach with 2 yard bucket


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1610803 said:


> Close to 5cm here, clipped a manhole with the normand blower last night. No damage to the blower but it shoved the man hole about 2" and broke up some of the pavement. Seems like its something every time I go out lately.


Bet you felt that right away!


----------



## G.Landscape

Was a little surprised by the snow this morning, definitely more then expected. As much as 304" of wet stuff, and super icy under it. Melted fast with salt but I ended up on my ass the first step I took out of the truck. 

Also got a chance to look at the non functional plow. Looks like all the wiring inside the motor is frayed and rotted out. Couple hundred for a new one, not so bad.

Also not to be outdone by Chad, anyone who needs snow hauled in KW, pm me. Tri-Axle available....although not tonight...trucks busy.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

if any of you guys hauling snow need someone to count all your money Im available. Not tonight I'm booked 


LOL


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1611068 said:


> Was a little surprised by the snow this morning, definitely more then expected. As much as 304" of wet stuff, and super icy under it. Melted fast with salt but I ended up on my ass the first step I took out of the truck


Geez when did you start this morning, was water and slush underneath till Like 5.


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;1611183 said:


> if any of you guys hauling snow need someone to count all your money Im available. Not tonight I'm booked
> 
> LOL


Strange, I was going to say that anyone hauling snow can just lose my number, I have hauling to do in the swamp!


----------



## CGM Inc.

G.Landscape;1611068 said:


> Was a little surprised by the snow this morning, definitely more then expected. As much as 304" of wet stuff, and super icy under it. Melted fast with salt but I ended up on my ass the first step I took out of the truck.
> .


Same here, when I went to bed I just didn't want it to happen but set the alarm for 2.30am
Quick and easy plow so around here, been a crazy week!
Couple quiet days would be nice to recover!


----------



## DeVries

Someone at enviro Canada needs to wake up, the King city radar has been out since 6 tonight.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries;1611274 said:


> Someone at enviro Canada needs to wake up, the King city radar has been out since 6 tonight.


I "willed" it off when I went to bed....


----------



## cet

DeVries;1611274 said:


> Someone at enviro Canada needs to wake up, the King city radar has been out since 6 tonight.


And it is still out this morning. Told the guys they were salting so I just gave up and went to bed. If it turned into a plow they can call me. My plow is down anyways. Got stuck trying to angle left while I was talking to someone and didn't realize it. Normally I know, when I go to use the next function. Burnt the motor and solinoide. That's to go along with a brake line on 1 salt truck and a hydraulic line on another salt truck. It's night like that I happy to have a 4th salt truck sitting at the shop.


----------



## ff1221

Do you think you could "Will" Mother Nature to pack winter away and bring on spring, I got to much warm weather stuff to do!


----------



## cet

ff1221;1611426 said:


> Do you think you could "Will" Mother Nature to pack winter away and bring on spring, I got to much warm weather stuff to do!


That would be nice. 
Everyone thinks we have had such an easy winter. I have passed my record # of salting in Keswick/Sutton. It's a different world up there.


----------



## snowplowchick

cet;1611427 said:


> That would be nice.
> Everyone thinks we have had such an easy winter. I have passed my record # of salting in Keswick/Sutton. It's a different world up there.


You think people are still saying it is an easy winter? I guess I can understand it be understand it in Nov/Dec but I think this has been pretty major for alot of us, me included. I think that's the reason we can be on the same page here for a few days at a time. Lol


----------



## Alpha Property

reallly liking the looks of the 14 day forcast on the wn app for niagara rite now, fingers crossed it stays clear. I started pulling mowers out and getting stuff organized yesterday. I moved into a new shop over the last couple weeks, My farmer friends that are plowing at the airport are giving me one of the orriginal farm shops to use, the door isn't tall enough for most of there stuff and they built a new shop about 15years ago and this one has just sat full of junk


----------



## cet

snowplowchick;1611443 said:


> You think people are still saying it is an easy winter? I guess I can understand it be understand it in Nov/Dec but I think this has been pretty major for alot of us, me included. I think that's the reason we can be on the same page here for a few days at a time. Lol


I met with a caretaker yesterday. They need us to plow to a fire hydrant now so they want a price. He said to me, you have had it as easy as last year. I said we have had to salt like crazy and the snowfalls we have had are bigger. Funny part is we are going to that school to do loader work this weekend and that will be the second time this year and most years we never go there.

Mind you this guy is retiring in the spring so maybe he's refering to snowfalls from the 70's.


----------



## ff1221

It hasn't been particularly hard up here, but the good thing is everyone that bought contracts feels like they got there moneys worth, and those that didn't will remember shovelling or getting a huge bill from the other guy they hired, and the guys that were doing it by the shot were cleaning every little snowfall. Next years contract sales will be OK so winter can leave now.

The WN forecast for here is great too ,hope they are right, shouldn't take long to get this snow all gone once it warms up, mind you we still need a lot of moisture to make up for last years dry summer, but I'd rather get it as warm rain than snow!


----------



## SHAWZER

Royal retail property management , 1281633 ont. ltd. 445 edgeley blvd. unit # 10 concord ont. Anybody ever deal or work for this company ?


----------



## snowplowchick

SHAWZER;1611471 said:


> Royal retail property management , 1281633 ont. ltd. 445 edgeley blvd. unit # 10 concord ont. Anybody ever deal or work for this company ?


No one answered you the other time, so I have to guess that they forgot how to answer the phone and write cheques?!

If I'm right, hope you aren't out too much, when it gets ridiculous, you can try showing up at their house maybe, and help them write a cheque.

Cet, we have several old timer custodians too, they actually care about their sites, it's the ones that just show up and expect you to clean everything when it's not in our contract that get on my nerves.


----------



## greywynd

So got home late yesterday afternoon to an unplowed driveway, apparently Dave didn't feel up to a drive. 

Went to start one of the two plow trucks here at home that are parked, one has electrical issues, and is waiting on warmer weather to get resolved. The other fired up, ran 20-30 seconds, and died. Sounded like it ran out of fuel. I suspect a rust hole in the steel fuel line. Guess that's a project for tonight.


----------



## cet

snowplowchick;1611478 said:


> No one answered you the other time, so I have to guess that they forgot how to answer the phone and write cheques?!
> 
> If I'm right, hope you aren't out too much, when it gets ridiculous, you can try showing up at their house maybe, and help them write a cheque.
> 
> Cet, we have several old timer custodians too, they actually care about their sites, it's the ones that just show up and expect you to clean everything when it's not in our contract that get on my nerves.


I have to get site maps signed every year. I have come to the conclussion that when you meet the custodian and he is cleaner then when I am going to the golf course I've got a problem. The only complaint I got Wed. morning is we plowed his school to early and there was 4cm of snow on the sidewalks. With 15cm of snow forecasted for the day why didn't we salt. I usually wait before responding but this time I fired back an entire page to the board. I thought I would get an email or call but never heard a peep. We spread salt though the contract calls for pickle mix. I might go get some sand and make a special mix just for his walks. It would be worth the PITA time just to piss him off.


----------



## DeVries

Emailed them this morning and this is their responce.

Hello,

Thank you for sending your message to Environment Canada.
The radar technician is on site this morning to fix the problem. The radar will be intermittently on and off until repair is done completely.

Best regards,

Luc Lamontagne

We have a total of 23 saltings in this season on track for a normal, or at least what normal used to be season so far. We have been out 8 times to plow so far which is a little below average.


----------



## schrader

8 times, wow we have been out 32 this season. which is around or a little below average.


----------



## SHAWZER

I plow a food store and plaza with a 1 " trigger , 57 times this season.


----------



## Alpha Property

so i've got billing issues. 
We have our contract for 5 sites in burlington and milton. The company that were a sub of a sub to called us after that big snow fall in february and said that all of their salt trucks were broken and asked if we could use our salt truck and spread there salt on their sites and bill them an hourly rate. 
I've heard anywhere from $300/hour because there desperate and it was a sunday to $95/hour. I wanted to invoice them at $125/hour but the guy that we are subbing from said that the $95 would be fair, so thats what I said. Now that I've sent them an invoice for 7 hours @ $95/hour they call and said that thats unreasonably high and they don't want to pay more than $45/hour. 

Anyone want to comment on what they feel a reasonable rate would be? we spread approx 16 ton of their salt over the 7 hours


----------



## snowplowchick

Cet, that sounds familiar about the site map signature. Heck, they even walked us around the schools with the custodians and videotaped us being shown what gets done in addition to the maps.. And still the custodians call.


----------



## SHAWZER

Should of also said commercial lots with 2 " trigger , 37 times this season.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Alpha Property;1611555 said:


> so i've got billing issues.
> We have our contract for 5 sites in burlington and milton. The company that were a sub of a sub to called us after that big snow fall in february and said that all of their salt trucks were broken and asked if we could use our salt truck and spread there salt on their sites and bill them an hourly rate.
> I've heard anywhere from $300/hour because there desperate and it was a sunday to $95/hour. I wanted to invoice them at $125/hour but the guy that we are subbing from said that the $95 would be fair, so thats what I said. Now that I've sent them an invoice for 7 hours @ $95/hour they call and said that thats unreasonably high and they don't want to pay more than $45/hour.
> 
> Anyone want to comment on what they feel a reasonable rate would be? we spread approx 16 ton of their salt over the 7 hours


I don't know what the rate is but at $95/hr you beat your truck for $665 to help someone that was in a jam that seems LOW to me. I'm LMAO at the $45/hr they want to pay that doesn't even cover your fuel+labour cost. I don't know the going rates but I would of charged anywhere from $130-200/hr especially if you don't know them from a hole in the wall. Also,for that guy to even question the price I don't think they are good business people to deal with. The way i see it is without you they wouldn't have salted nothing.

If you do other places for this guy I might want to remind him of that basically saying "you don't pay i don't plow" I've never had to do that so i don't know if those scare tactics work or how your agreement is but might be worth a try?

I Might of also charged him by the ton instead of per/hr. Again i haven't ever done that so i don't know which way is more profitable but i think per ton you could be regulated better by the guy hiring you and/or his staff and this way he doesn't have much bargaining room since its a flat rate per ton you could of also made him sign an agreement for the work preformed.

Good Luck!


----------



## greywynd

Alpha Property;1611555 said:


> so i've got billing issues.
> We have our contract for 5 sites in burlington and milton. The company that were a sub of a sub to called us after that big snow fall in february and said that all of their salt trucks were broken and asked if we could use our salt truck and spread there salt on their sites and bill them an hourly rate.
> I've heard anywhere from $300/hour because there desperate and it was a sunday to $95/hour. I wanted to invoice them at $125/hour but the guy that we are subbing from said that the $95 would be fair, so thats what I said. Now that I've sent them an invoice for 7 hours @ $95/hour they call and said that thats unreasonably high and they don't want to pay more than $45/hour.
> 
> Anyone want to comment on what they feel a reasonable rate would be? we spread approx 16 ton of their salt over the 7 hours


Other guys on here will know better the hourly rates for trucks etc. To me, your original thought of $125/hour for emergency service is decent, $95 I suspect is about the going rate in many areas.

$45/hour is a ripoff, that won't even cover basic costs, let alone pay for a driver, etc.


----------



## Grassman09

Sounds like a guy who I salted for 1st snow of the season. Still owes me. Keeps promising to pay. Excuse after excuse. Wanted me to salt for him 2 weeks go when he had to work his other job. 

If it wasn't for people like us bailing them out I bet they wouldn't have the contracts still or not next season.

Call up Draglam Salt I think they want close to $200 Tonne 5 Tonne Minimum. That's supply and spread.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I think $95 an hr is the fair rate for a salt truck. You could have hit them hard for a bit more in an emergency, but I think you played it fair. I don't like to kick someone when they're down. Good luck collecting on your invoice, hopefully they do the right thing back and just pay.

What an annoying storm that was. We had a couple of sites that were extremely choked with snow from the last big one. We are subs of subs on these sites. Between the prime contractor/property owner there is a reluctance to perform removals. We ended up having heavy concrete snow jammed up sliding the trucks away from the piles. By the time the snow stopped, there was barely room for cars to pass each other in a busy plaza. We took a truck and two bobcats and a truck up there for most of the day yesterday and cut back all the curb lines. The snow piles have filled the parking spaces allowed, the lanes alongside them, and are coming into the next rows of parking. The asphalt is clean, but the piles look terrible. Hopefully they book a removal or I just lost a ton of time/money. Without existing snowbanks, it would have been a heavy but easy cleanup.

Another site is a warehouse for a tractor manufacturer. They uncrate a lot of tractors and have left debris all over the lot. Operator called to say that there were 3 flat tires so I plugged and floated it out, floated in the track machine and then spent 8 hrs lastnight pushing back banks (unbillably). I have included some pics of the debris full of nails.

We were hired to bring in 2 extra skidsteers and another salter to deal with the storm. One of my operators was plowing one of these sites with a 2 spd S185. There are tons of cars on that site so he was using the bucket to dig it out. This guy has tons of experience on a skidsteer, but for some stupid reason felt it was a good idea to cut into 8"snow piles wide open in high speed. He found a manhole and painted the windshield. It really rattled him, he got out of the machine all dizzy and sat down. They saw him and called an ambulance, the ministry of labour etc.... I now have a WSIB issue, an ambulance ride to pay for, and they made us leave the machine there until MOL could check it out to see if it was safe. That operator is now off for a week with "chest wall damage".

Arranged removals on that site for the night time and they were supposed to move all their cars. They moved some of them. Couldn't get the trucks close to the piles and could only use a small machine. sent out 12 loads and then my guy got told to stop because the shift was changing. Today I got copied on an email about how dissapointed they are that the removal wasn't finished!!! They stopped us!

No major breakdowns, but a very annoying storm.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I always find it hard to turn down helping someone in an emergency too but experience has taught me to get something/anything in writing first... even if it's a simple e-mail. With companies just asking for a work order verification # helps and stipulating the price is mandatory. Everytime I haven't someone thinks that the price is negotiable after the fact and that my truck/time is worth $30/hr. 

Grant you need to stop working for unbillable time, it's one thing to do a good job...but you need to be paid for it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

lol My body and my bank account both agree with you Mr. Markus! I was thinking that the whole time i was doing it and everytime I pumped fuel into a tank, but its tough because if we left it alone its dangerous conditions in a public place and my insurance could take the hit. Also, the people that see messy snowbanks and piles, assume its my laziness. If they end up doing a removal it will be back to being a good setup.


----------



## cet

Alpha Property;1611555 said:


> so i've got billing issues.
> We have our contract for 5 sites in burlington and milton. The company that were a sub of a sub to called us after that big snow fall in february and said that all of their salt trucks were broken and asked if we could use our salt truck and spread there salt on their sites and bill them an hourly rate.
> I've heard anywhere from $300/hour because there desperate and it was a sunday to $95/hour. I wanted to invoice them at $125/hour but the guy that we are subbing from said that the $95 would be fair, so thats what I said. Now that I've sent them an invoice for 7 hours @ $95/hour they call and said that thats unreasonably high and they don't want to pay more than $45/hour.
> 
> Anyone want to comment on what they feel a reasonable rate would be? we spread approx 16 ton of their salt over the 7 hours


$45/hour is stupid cheap, that has to be close to my cost. My salt run is 4 hours per truck and they have to go through at least $50 in fuel. Most of them are salt only trucks that are $1700 to insure then operator, repairs, licence, yellow sticker, clean air. Someone needs to give their head a shake.

Someone asked me this year if I thought they could bid salting schools at $75/school including salt, he thought it could be done. I told him I would sub him all my schools right now for that price. Some people have no idea and unfortunately I have to bid against these people.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1611525 said:


> We have a total of 23 saltings in this season on track for a normal, or at least what normal used to be season so far. We have been out 8 times to plow so far which is a little below average.


Same pretty much for us....


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1611751 said:


> Same pretty much for us....


Keswick/Sutton is 16 plows, 44 salts plus extra salts in Sutton. Thankfully everything is per push per salt.


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1611744 said:


> lol My body and my bank account both agree with you Mr. Markus! I was thinking that the whole time i was doing it and everytime I pumped fuel into a tank, but its tough because if we left it alone its dangerous conditions in a public place and my insurance could take the hit. Also, the people that see messy snowbanks and piles, assume its my laziness. If they end up doing a removal it will be back to being a good setup.


It's important to have pride in your work, but they're counting on that. My contracts stipulate that trucks are for push and pile only they have their limitations as we all know, all stacking and removal is an extra. This storm brought me 25cm on Wed. Heavy slop... then another 15 cm Thurs. morninga little flufflier . Some of my driveways convinced me that the V plow was the best choice for my application over the expandable that I was running before. Both days were 16hrs in the truck and another 10 today in the back hoe. 0 issues.Thumbs Up Tomorrow is Feb billing and I can't wait...payup.


----------



## GMC Driver

12 pushes, 32 saltings.

6 of the pushes came in Feb. alone (lake effect). And 15 of the salt apps.

Finally got some healthy invoices out on the per time stuff. Important to build some reserves for spring. Now if March would co-operate...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I only have Feb. infront of me. 20 events 11 plows 20 saltings. 28 days awesome!


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1611761 said:


> It's important to have pride in your work, but they're counting on that. .


That's it in a nut shell. The expectation that your site R.G. will look that way after such a crazy storm and that you will go to those lengths for no extra has now been created and now the customer will freak if it's not done that way in the future. Not to mention a sloppy messy looking pile helps push them in the direction of removal. payup


----------



## JD Dave

Alpha Property;1611555 said:


> so i've got billing issues.
> We have our contract for 5 sites in burlington and milton. The company that were a sub of a sub to called us after that big snow fall in february and said that all of their salt trucks were broken and asked if we could use our salt truck and spread there salt on their sites and bill them an hourly rate.
> I've heard anywhere from $300/hour because there desperate and it was a sunday to $95/hour. I wanted to invoice them at $125/hour but the guy that we are subbing from said that the $95 would be fair, so thats what I said. Now that I've sent them an invoice for 7 hours @ $95/hour they call and said that thats unreasonably high and they don't want to pay more than $45/hour.
> 
> Anyone want to comment on what they feel a reasonable rate would be? we spread approx 16 ton of their salt over the 7 hours


If you can't make $50/ton spread you might as well not do it it all. $800 is a very fair price for what you did and your asking for less.

Grant I have never done loader work for free in the 22 years I've personally plowed snow. If you leave the banks the tentants will eventually complain and then you'll get the go ahead to do it. Sucks about the MOL, hoping that turns out well for you.


----------



## DeVries

Mr.Markus;1611769 said:


> I only have Feb. infront of me. 20 events 11 plows 20 saltings. 28 days awesome!


My S I L sent picks of Hillsburg, wow you guy's got hammered. Something like the 7th snow day for the school this winter too.


----------



## Elite_Maint

JD Dave;1611833 said:


> If you can't make $50/ton spread you might as well not do it it all. $800 is a very fair price for what you did and your asking for less.
> 
> Grant I have never done loader work for free in the 22 years I've personally plowed snow. If you leave the banks the tentants will eventually complain and then you'll get the go ahead to do it. Sucks about the MOL, hoping that turns out well for you.


That's exactly what I was thinking $50/ton like I said earlier that could be the best way to regulate for him + the guy hiring him so no disputes.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1611833 said:


> If you leave the banks the tentants will eventually complain and then you'll get the go ahead to do it. .


this is something I just learned

and in most cases extras are common costs to the tenants and are passed on to the tenant so landlords really shouldn't care

Apartment buildings are different as owners are trying to pocket every cent.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries;1611844 said:


> My S I L sent picks of Hillsburg, wow you guy's got hammered. Something like the 7th snow day for the school this winter too.


The bulk of our events have been late morning 5-10am hard for the town boys to get things open. There's been a few other mornings where I thought they should've cancelled the buses and didn't. I didn't take any pictures yet, keep forgetting the camera ....


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1611897 said:


> this is something I just learned
> 
> and in most cases extras are common costs to the tenants and are passed on to the tenant so landlords really shouldn't care
> 
> Apartment buildings are different as owners are trying to pocket every cent.


Yes and when you go over the tentants budget they will complain. Apartments are the last thing I'd ever want to plow.


----------



## G.Landscape

JD Dave;1611833 said:


> If you leave the banks the tentants will eventually complain and then you'll get the go ahead to do it.


That's what we have been hoping for, some sites are looking pretty rough and laneways are getting tight around some piles but still no approval for stacking or hauling. Some equal size sites around us have already hauled 2 or 3 times and its embarrassing now but nothing we can do until they give approval.


----------



## greywynd

Generally a lot of places won't give the go-ahead unless it's hurting their income. Or you can show it may hurt their income. 

I wonder if a letter to them, stating that you would advise them to proceed with a removal, without it, the owners/tenants could be held liable in the event of a related injury/accident? Something like two cars colliding due to reduced visibility for example. Of course a statement in there that excludes you from liability when you have done your due diligence and completed your contract requirements, and have gone above and beyond and suggested a removal for safety's sake?

Food for thought?


----------



## Alpha Property

I appreciate knowing that my pricing for that is at least in the ball park. I have until Monday now to decide how I want to approach them going forward with this. I know I can't do it for the $45/hour


----------



## goel

Ahhh. Times are changing. Nice and bright out by 6:30, looks like a beautiful but crisp day.


----------



## GMC Driver

Must be a weekend here - we got lake effect. Although it's very light and very localized.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Alpha Property;1612040 said:


> I appreciate knowing that my pricing for that is at least in the ball park. I have until Monday now to decide how I want to approach them going forward with this. I know I can't do it for the $45/hour


Until Monday to decide?...in my opinion if they want to keep pushing for $45/hr then you have to see your options. Is the work they sub to you good enough money to finish the year and keep busting the nuts and hopefully they pay up OR just wait a week or so (or until you get paid for the plowing work you did) and then let them know if you don't get your $$ that you quit.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Alpha Property;1612040 said:


> I appreciate knowing that my pricing for that is at least in the ball park. I have until Monday now to decide how I want to approach them going forward with this. I know I can't do it for the $45/hour


My gut would ask them if that is the way they "thank you for bailing them out in an emergency situation, just so we're clear for the next time, you are proprosing less than 1/2 my normal rate????!! "

Can't blame them for trying but I personally wouldn't cave.....


----------



## goel

Mr.Markus;1612109 said:


> My gut would ask them if that is the way they "thank you for bailing them out in an emergency situation, just so we're clear for the next time, you are proprosing less than 1/2 my normal rate????!! "
> 
> Can't blame them for trying but I personally wouldn't cave.....


Your price is very fair. Sub of a sub and a hard winter probibally means no money left. Pie is sliced too many ways.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Mr.Markus;1612109 said:


> "thank you for bailing them out in an emergency situation, just so we're clear for the next time, you are proprosing less than 1/2 my normal rate????!! "


That's a great point! I bet they didn't say "Thanks" after he was done salting lol



goel;1612121 said:


> Your price is very fair. Sub of a sub and a hard winter probibally means no money left. Pie is sliced too many ways.


Yeah the fact that there is a sub of a sub of a sub kinda makes it complicated. Why have so many middlemen when you can deal with the main guy if he knows your doing the job anyways?...unless its the guy subbing you that asked in the other guys behalf..bottomlike you deserve that $$ and one of those guys owes you..


----------



## Mr.Markus

Elite_Maint;1612250 said:


> Yeah the fact that there is a sub of a sub of a sub kinda makes it complicated. Why have so many middlemen when you can deal with the main guy if he knows your doing the job anyways?...unless its the guy subbing you that asked in the other guys behalf..bottomlike you deserve that $$ and one of those guys owes you..


I sub for a few companies that bid the chain banks, utilities, etc. My area is out of the way for them, doesn't matter that I have worked independently for their customer in the past, if we can agree on a price that we both make money on we're happy. I don't tolerate games though and if their cheque is a day late (even due to holidays) they get a notice.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1611758 said:


> Keswick/Sutton is 16 plows, 44 salts plus extra salts in Sutton. Thankfully everything is per push per salt.


Can you keep everyone on full-time with that many events?
That's the only good thing I can see about it!


----------



## Elite_Maint

Mr.Markus;1612272 said:


> I sub for a few companies that bid the chain banks, utilities, etc. My area is out of the way for them, doesn't matter that I have worked independently for their customer in the past, if we can agree on a price that we both make money on we're happy. I don't tolerate games though and if their cheque is a day late (even due to holidays) they get a notice.


Yeah that makes sense but that's you subbing off 1 company that bids on something..that's not subbing of another sub who subs you..the last guys pay is shrunk so much because 2 other are making $$ on those places too.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

There are ways to make money being sub of a sub. I have sub'd Grant a package from two contractors that I sub from, plus a few of my own contracts. He is happy overall, except for this issue with removal that he and I are both on the same page with, and I am happy because I have lots of summer work from these contracts that if I didn't have it subbed, I wouldn't be able to do. Always a bigger picture.


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1612361 said:


> Can you keep everyone on full-time with that many events?
> That's the only good thing I can see about it!


Most of the winter guys are seasonal with a guarantee. That wouldn't be enough work.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The Salt shed is getting hard to get to....

2 cars won at the Erin Tim's so far...


----------



## Elite_Maint

Pristine PM ltd;1612475 said:


> There are ways to make money being sub of a sub. I have sub'd Grant a package from two contractors that I sub from, plus a few of my own contracts. He is happy overall, except for this issue with removal that he and I are both on the same page with, and I am happy because I have lots of summer work from these contracts that if I didn't have it subbed, I wouldn't be able to do. Always a bigger picture.


Always a bigger picture for sure. But seems like Alpha is getting screwed for a job he did at a fair price because maybe there are to many guys in the middle + just from what I gather from what's been posted on the forum to offer $45/hr they seem shady!


----------



## Alpha Property

That's bs, for all the timmies stops I make I've only gotten 2 coffees so far


----------



## Elite_Maint

Alpha Property;1612603 said:


> That's bs, for all the timmies stops I make I've only gotten 2 coffees so far


The only free coffee I've been getting was @ McD's for this past week tomorrow is the last day of FREE small coffee's.. Tims hasn't given me anything free no matter how many coffee's I buy...lol


----------



## JD Dave

Elite_Maint;1612602 said:


> Always a bigger picture for sure. But seems like Alpha is getting screwed for a job he did at a fair price because maybe there are to many guys in the middle + just from what I gather from what's been posted on the forum to offer $45/hr they seem shady!


Yes but some companies and people feel the need to screw other people even when they don't have to. An ethical company would pay Alpha fairly for what he has done regardless of if he made money or not. A sub of a sub has nothing to with anything IMO. I could see them saying the job is tight and maybe talking him down to $75/hour but 45 is just a slap in the face. You couldn't make money on that even if you had minimum waged employee's


----------



## Alpha Property

I am a sub of the tractor guy, the tractor guy (who has like 12 tractors plowing snow) is a sub of a larger landscape company. The larger landscape company calls me direct when it's time to go out and salt and shovel what we are responsible for. The larger landscape company called me direct and said they has salt trucks broken and asked if we could do these extra lots for them. The tractor guy that I sub for kinda asked me to do everyone a favor and asked me to bill them $95/hour not knowing that I was thinking $125. I told the landscape company the $95 and they said that they usualy pay $45, I said I can't do it for $45 that it was unreasonable and that I would talk to my tractor guy again and get back to them


----------



## Elite_Maint

Alpha Property;1612760 said:


> I am a sub of the tractor guy, the tractor guy (who has like 12 tractors plowing snow) is a sub of a larger landscape company. The larger landscape company calls me direct when it's time to go out and salt and shovel what we are responsible for. The larger landscape company called me direct and said they has salt trucks broken and asked if we could do these extra lots for them. The tractor guy that I sub for kinda asked me to do everyone a favor and asked me to bill them $95/hour not knowing that I was thinking $125. I told the landscape company the $95 and they said that they usualy pay $45, I said I can't do it for $45 that it was unreasonable and that I would talk to my tractor guy again and get back to them


I wouldn't buckle on that price. $95 is more then fair...and if the main guy doesn't want to pay then I'd ask the guy you sub from since he wanted you to do a "favor for $95" to pay the bill


----------



## Grassman09

Why are you talking to the tractor guy? He's not paying you. If the landscape co calls you directly then deal with them Or is the tractor guy looking to get a slice of the pie as well? Maybe your tractor guy can use his plowing power as leverage against them cheap o s. 

How do all 5 trucks break down at the same time. They skimp on pay and proper maintenance it seams.


----------



## Elite_Maint

JD Dave;1612750 said:


> Yes but some companies and people feel the need to screw other people even when they don't have to. An ethical company would pay Alpha fairly for what he has done regardless of if he made money or not. A sub of a sub has nothing to with anything IMO. I could see them saying the job is tight and maybe talking him down to $75/hour but 45 is just a slap in the face. You couldn't make money on that even if you had minimum waged employee's


Your probably right a sub of a sub has nothing to do with the fact they seem shady. But 1 of the 2 main guys owe Alpha the $$ because that certainly is a slap in the face. 100% disrespect.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Grassman09;1612770 said:


> Why are you talking to the tractor guy? He's not paying you. If the landscape co calls you directly then deal with them Or is the tractor guy looking to get a slice of the pie as well? Maybe your tractor guy can use his plowing power as leverage against them cheap o s.
> 
> How do all 5 trucks break down at the same time. They skimp on pay and proper maintenance it seams.


I wouldn't deal with the tractor guy unless he's willing to pay you and deal with the other guys himself since your subbing off him

Maybe they didn't pay the drivers so they all stiffed and now they stiff Alpha....????


----------



## Elite_Maint

Just a quick question for Alpha here. Who did you invoice the tractor guy you sub from or the main guys?


----------



## Grassman09

Elite_Maint;1612774 said:


> I wouldn't deal with the tractor guy unless he's will to pay you and deal with the other guys himself since your subbing off him
> 
> Maybe they didn't pay the drivers so they all stiffed and now they stiff Alpha....????


That sounds believable. It's true there is a sucker born every minute. I have fallen victim to those scum bags twice now.

They either ***** about the rate you charged or when the work is done the excuses start and say ohh I pay 30 days or I can't do cash the properties are big companies.

Anything to get out of paying you what you are owed. Better to let them drown.


----------



## goel

Alpha Property;1612760 said:


> I am a sub of the tractor guy, the tractor guy (who has like 12 tractors plowing snow) is a sub of a larger landscape company. The larger landscape company calls me direct when it's time to go out and salt and shovel what we are responsible for. The larger landscape company called me direct and said they has salt trucks broken and asked if we could do these extra lots for them. The tractor guy that I sub for kinda asked me to do everyone a favor and asked me to bill them $95/hour not knowing that I was thinking $125. I told the landscape company the $95 and they said that they usualy pay $45, I said I can't do it for $45 that it was unreasonable and that I would talk to my tractor guy again and get back to them


Wow, tractor guy (sub) pays you. Main company tells you when to work.

Main company called you about the extra salting, and they are the cheap SOB's that insult you with the $45 offer. I assume they will pay direct for this since its not regular work for the tractor guy that currently pays you.

How important is this relationship with either or both going forward? Ie suck the crap $45 up and have future business or insist on your number and maybe loose future work?

I still say you gave them a very reasonable price.

Lots of good advice, but only you can make the final decision.

Very interesting topic, make sure to update us.


----------



## Alpha Property

I want to stay in good with the tractor guy, he is the one paying me for the actual contract, and I am dealing directly with the landscape company for this extra salting. My plan is to send in annother invoice Monday showing standard rate at $125, discounted to $95 for a contractor pricing or something and if I can stall off getting into an actual fight with them about it until April first then they wont be able to screw me or tractor guy out of payment for the actual contract. I don't want to press the issue now and then have them terminate the contract and have to fight to get the rest of that money also


----------



## Grassman09

Too many hands in the honey pot. I couldn't make it work to be a sub of 3 other guys trying to make $$. 
That could be why they are losing the contract now. Not enough money in it for the 3rd guy at the bottom of the food chain to care about the quality of the job.



Alpha Property;1612792 said:


> I want to stay in good with the tractor guy, he is the one paying me for the actual contract, and I am dealing directly with the landscape company for this extra salting. My plan is to send in annother invoice Monday showing standard rate at $125, discounted to $95 for a contractor pricing or something and if I can stall off getting into an actual fight with them about it until April first then they wont be able to screw me or tractor guy out of payment for the actual contract. I don't want to press the issue now and then have them terminate the contract and have to fight to get the rest of that money also


You guys can screw them more then they can you. Another snow fall like this week and you guys done roll til they hand over the cash. Where will you find 12 tractors and operators to plow at 2am the day of a snowstorm.

Amazing how fast people fork over the cash when they are desperate. Had a few of them this week asking when we are comeing to clear there driveways that hadn't paid in full. They had cash in hand when we showed up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Alpha Property;1612792 said:


> I want to stay in good with the tractor guy, he is the one paying me for the actual contract, and I am dealing directly with the landscape company for this extra salting. My plan is to send in annother invoice Monday showing standard rate at $125, discounted to $95 for a contractor pricing or something and if I can stall off getting into an actual fight with them about it until April first then they wont be able to screw me or tractor guy out of payment for the actual contract. I don't want to press the issue now and then have them terminate the contract and have to fight to get the rest of that money also


I would just send an invoice at the $125/hr like you never even had the $45/hr conversation...


----------



## Elite_Maint

Alpha Property;1612792 said:


> I want to stay in good with the tractor guy, he is the one paying me for the actual contract, and I am dealing directly with the landscape company for this extra salting. My plan is to send in annother invoice Monday showing standard rate at $125, discounted to $95 for a contractor pricing or something and if I can stall off getting into an actual fight with them about it until April first then they wont be able to screw me or tractor guy out of payment for the actual contract. I don't want to press the issue now and then have them terminate the contract and have to fight to get the rest of that money also


Your giving them excuses for your rate I see that as a mistake and a sign of weakness IMO you charged $95 and that's what you want. Don't cave just because they got X amount of contracts and tractors etc if your good at what you do work will come you don't have to make ppl push you around so they can save and make $$ while you scronge for $$ doesn't make sense.



Mr.Markus;1612801 said:


> I would just send an invoice at the $125/hr like you never even had the $45/hr conversation...


LMAO! That would be amazing! LOL say there was a typo on the first invoice.


----------



## greywynd

I learned long ago to show full costs on all my invoices. Then if I'm doing a discount for any reason it comes off at the end. 

If I discount along the way, they seem to forget it and see a big invoice. That same total, but with the discounts showing, they feel they got a deal.


----------



## JD Dave

I see Alpha's point on not wanting to rock the boat. Sometimes you have to look at the big picture and if he's happy over the whole deal sometimes you have to take it like a man. I've dont stuff for practically nothing because of the big picture. It's easy for us to tell him what to do as we don't know the whole story.


----------



## Elite_Maint

JD Dave;1612868 said:


> I see Alpha's point on not wanting to rock the boat. Sometimes you have to look at the big picture and if he's happy over the whole deal sometimes you have to take it like a man. I've dont stuff for practically nothing because of the big picture. It's easy for us to tell him what to do as we don't know the whole story.


True..we don't know the full story of the situation but most opinions are based on the info given to us also.

As long as he's not being taken advantage of then if its worth Alpha forgetting etc that's his business. BUT IMO dealing with ppl like that sometimes doesn't end up being worth it in the long run from my experience.

I'm sure Alpha is taking everyones points/advice with a grain of salt..


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1612868 said:


> I see Alpha's point on not wanting to rock the boat. Sometimes you have to look at the big picture and if he's happy over the whole deal sometimes you have to take it like a man. I've dont stuff for practically nothing because of the big picture. It's easy for us to tell him what to do as we don't know the whole story.


I agree.... but it is a common story that I think we've all been through and learned from.


----------



## grandview

You guys getting those snow streamers off Georgian Bay to/? Just doesn't want to stop today.


----------



## ff1221

grandview;1613041 said:


> You guys getting those snow streamers off Georgian Bay to/? Just doesn't want to stop today.


I'm getting them off Lake Huron, a real PITA, hopefully it doesn't accumulate the daytime stuff burnt off.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Some light flurries in Toronto/Vaughan but 99% of places didn't have any accumulation. 

Anyone from here going to the Unilock seminar? I've never been so I'm just going to see if I learn anything...lol


----------



## cet

We've had flurries all day. Everything has melted on contact so far. I just wondering if it's going to stick when it gets dark. It might have ended though.


----------



## Elite_Maint

cet;1613123 said:


> We've had flurries all day. Everything has melted on contact so far. I just wondering if it's going to stick when it gets dark. It might have ended though.


That's what I was thinking too..I already called everyone just incase but I think it has ended in Toronto...


----------



## greywynd

Wish it would snow or melt, the km of snowmobile trail I drive in to my site hasn't been groomed this week and is getting rough.


----------



## cet

Elite_Maint;1613128 said:


> That's what I was thinking too..I already called everyone just incase but I think it has ended in Toronto...


Well it just started here again. Maybe a salt run. This 30% flurries I'm not to sure about.


----------



## Elite_Maint

cet;1613174 said:


> Well it just started here again. Maybe a salt run. This 30% flurries I'm not to sure about.


I don't trust anything those meteorologist say!!...


----------



## schrader

Been snowing since 5 this morning, just finished a salt run, shovelers out in the morning.


----------



## Alpha Property

the guys that brought trailers up from the states, have a link from the place you got them from? I'm looking for annother enclosed, 7x12 tandom axle, ramp door and side door


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Elite_Maint;1613112 said:


> Some light flurries in Toronto/Vaughan but 99% of places didn't have any accumulation.
> 
> Anyone from here going to the Unilock seminar? I've never been so I'm just going to see if I learn anything...lol


I don't think I'll make it this year, but it's usually good lunch. Semi decent networking opportunity.

Is anyone going to Canada blooms? We're building the display for Unilock there this year.


----------



## Elite_Maint

R.G.PEEL;1613460 said:


> I don't think I'll make it this year, but it's usually good lunch. Semi decent networking opportunity.
> 
> Is anyone going to Canada blooms? We're building the display for Unilock there this year.


Whens Canada Blooms??


----------



## potskie

March 15th-24th


----------



## martyman

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/news/storm_watch_stories3&stormfile=Drastic_decline_in_snowfall_projected_03_03_2013?ref=ccbox_weather_category1

I like the comments in the section below this story...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just spoke with the ministry of Labour about the accident my operator had with the bobcat. Was dreading that conversation, but the woman was very pleasant. Just took details and said it wasn't a concern that it would happen again so that's it.


----------



## greywynd

Cool. Next round i'm going hunting for manhole covers.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Ask branden, not beneficial.


----------



## greywynd

Maybe we can pop one out and use it as a puck, and play bobcat hockey?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Not enough players for two teams, we'd have to take on the cat guys and that's like putting the men's Olympic team against the women's special Olympic team....lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1613906 said:


> Not enough players for two teams, we'd have to take on the cat guys and that's like putting the men's Olympic team against the women's special Olympic team....lol


It's not their fault your handicapped....


----------



## cet

Grant I hope that is the end of your problems. I've dealt with them, not fun.

They were posting load restriction signs in my area today. Phoned and ordered 2 loads of salt at 11:30 and I already got them delivered. Hopefully that's it for this year.


----------



## Grassman09

Alpha Property;1613259 said:


> the guys that brought trailers up from the states, have a link from the place you got them from? I'm looking for annother enclosed, 7x12 tandom axle, ramp door and side door


Why 7 and not a 8.5? I got rid of my 7' and picked up a 8.5 in December. Now I can leave the Grass catcher turbine on my Kubota ZD clears the door and wheel wells inside.

Talk to Dale at Becks trailers in Michigan. Maybe an hour out from Port Huron. Might not be worth wile going state side. You have to pay a $250 RIV fee to get it into Canada.

I would have got mine from Jensen Trailers in Oshawa they were the next best.United Trailers makes some nice ones the rest of them are made by Forest River. Talk to Dean Midtown PC he can get a good deal on those.



R.G.PEEL;1613906 said:


> Not enough players for two teams, we'd have to take on the cat guys and that's like putting the men's Olympic team against the women's special Olympic team....lol


So you are saying the bobcats are the special Olympic team? Sounds about right.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1614006 said:


> Grant I hope that is the end of your problems. I've dealt with them, not fun.
> 
> They were posting load restriction signs in my area today. Phoned and ordered 2 loads of salt at 11:30 and I already got them delivered. Hopefully that's it for this year.


Ours start March 1st, with the sun and plus temperatures they're forecasting this week it'll be right on the money, even without the traffic the thaw just kills our roads.


----------



## greywynd

March 1 here too, hence the rush to stockpile the material for this job. Got told today they may bring in a second contractor for one part of it. I hope I explained how it really wasn't going to be an advantage, should hear the decision later tonight.


----------



## Alpha Property

Grassman09;1614008 said:


> Why 7 and not a 8.5? I got rid of my 7' and picked up a 8.5 in December. Now I can leave the Grass catcher turbine on my Kubota ZD clears the door and wheel wells inside.
> 
> Talk to Dale at Becks trailers in Michigan. Maybe an hour out from Port Huron. Might not be worth wile going state side. You have to pay a $250 RIV fee to get it into Canada.
> 
> I would have got mine from Jensen Trailers in Oshawa they were the next best.United Trailers makes some nice ones the rest of them are made by Forest River. Talk to Dean Midtown PC he can get a good deal on those
> .


I have a 8x20 enclosed now and a 7x14 open that we use for mowing, I'm looking at one to do up for my gardener to use. Have all of the tools and pruners, shovels, irrigation supplies etc and still have a little room for a couple flats of flowers or a aerator or some small rental equip etc. I dont think we'll really need the extra width with this one and it makes it a little easier to see around while towing


----------



## SHAWZER

4 new shocks , 3 u-joints in front shaft ,oil and fuel filter, ready for more snow. Might have to wait awhile.


----------



## greywynd

Got some bad news this morning, I'm being taken off the job I've been on. Had another 6 weeks or so slotted in for this one, now I have to rethink things. 

It's disappointing, but at the same time it could be okay. I think I'm going to take a step back, take a good hard look at things, and maybe go in a new direction all together.


----------



## Grassman09

greywynd;1614749 said:


> Got some bad news this morning, I'm being taken off the job I've been on. Had another 6 weeks or so slotted in for this one, now I have to rethink things.
> 
> It's disappointing, but at the same time it could be okay. I think I'm going to take a step back, take a good hard look at things, and maybe go in a new direction all together.


That's crummy. Whats there reasoning? They didn't like the pace it was going at? Didn't sound like you had a choice with wheelbarrow access only.


----------



## greywynd

With the terms they don't have to justify it, but they say they are concerned about the timing. Sadly they didn't offer me the opportunity to bring in additional resources myself, with the timing and connections I could have a small fleet of machines here if they wanted. I've figured out I have access to at least 8-10 excavators/operators right now. 

Sometimes these things happen, I try not to burn bridges/close doors, so I'll step aside as asked, and hope for a chance again someday to redeem myself so to speak.


----------



## JD Dave

Sorry to hear Mark. Your taking it the right way no sense being bitter just better to think postive learn a little from the situation and move on. Hopefully something even better pops up for you.


----------



## grandview

Looks like a Canadian is in the lead to be the next Pope.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just wasted an entire day. I'm taking a job as site supervisor on a construction project at North York General hospital for the next couple weeks. Today we had a mandatory meeting about working in sterile environments and the proper practices to minimize any contamination during construction. EVERYONE coming to the site needs "infectious disease control" training to be onsite. 7 of us sat there today to learn all the proceedures. Could have been summed up with "don't allow dust outside of the site". 

One of my father's sites is a very high traffic office building. We stopped by there today and the snow contractor is doing an absolute butcher job. They have plowed snow against the loading dock to the point that trucks can't use it, there is a foot of snow in front of the garbage bin, and the roadways are choked down to one tight lane. Can't believe they get paid for this. We had to speak to the property manager anyways about our project, so we handed him a card and let him know that we do snow (significantly neater than his current contractor) if he happens to be shopping it next year.


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1615046 said:


> Just wasted an entire day. I'm taking a job as site supervisor on a construction project at North York General hospital for the next couple weeks. Today we had a mandatory meeting about working in sterile environments and the proper practices to minimize any contamination during construction. EVERYONE coming to the site needs "infectious disease control" training to be onsite. 7 of us sat there today to learn all the proceedures. Could have been summed up with "don't allow dust outside of the site".
> 
> One of my father's sites is a very high traffic office building. We stopped by there today and the snow contractor is doing an absolute butcher job. They have plowed snow against the loading dock to the point that trucks can't use it, there is a foot of snow in front of the garbage bin, and the roadways are choked down to one tight lane. Can't believe they get paid for this. We had to speak to the property manager anyways about our project, so we handed him a card and let him know that we do snow (significantly neater than his current contractor) if he happens to be shopping it next year.


They get what they pay for. I'll bet if they got a decent wage they wouldn't do a sloppy job. Prop mgr is cheap.

A birdie told me I should have a similar site in Milton next season. Almost ended up beeing in a sub contract like alpha. 4th guy on the food chain. I guess good things do come to those who wait. payup


----------



## Mr.Markus

This doesn't sound like a wasted day, you learned something..and networked potential work. 

Greywynd:
Conservation is hard to work for...they have huge budgets and lots of manpower. I see their maintenance crews sleeping in the trucks all the time out here obviously out of sight of their supervisors. 
About a decade ago I got a call from them regarding grass cutting (they had seen me working for the town.) I considered expanding to accomodate the scope of the job (some 20 hectares) but realised it was 1 customer with a fluid management team and didn't want to set myself up for a basket full of eggs hanging from a thread attached to my shirt sleeve.
That was the year I started seeing them bring the maintenance in-house.


----------



## greywynd

Thanks for the words of wisdom guys. 

Just crunching some of the numbers (still have tomorrow to work so not final invoicing yet) and I'm still going to do okay on the part of the job I did. 

In a way the timing is okay, I have some maintenance work to catch up on, and some repairs on the house I should look at doing right now when I have the time available. (Notice I said look at and not do...... LOL!!)

Maybe I need to think about getting into the grass chopping business......


----------



## CGM Inc.

Anyone getting th freeing drizzle that TWN shows for an hour? Clear radar as far as I can see!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Funny story... I was just told that one of my machines had been "cased out" for theft. I believe that because they knew it had a keypad in it. lol. No PIN, you're not getting it going. It could be winched onto a trailer and circumvented with a dealer code, but not the easy start up and drive away that any keyed-alike skidsteer is.

All our machines have them, I actually don't even carry bobcat keys. Its money very well spent on any equipment that offers it. 

Rare that the world is small enough to hear about an attempt to steal your machine though. lol.


----------



## Alpha Property

anyone going to the london farm show tomarrow?


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1615430 said:


> Funny story... I was just told that one of my machines had been "cased out" for theft. I believe that because they knew it had a keypad in it. lol. No PIN, you're not getting it going. It could be winched onto a trailer and circumvented with a dealer code, but not the easy start up and drive away that any keyed-alike skidsteer is.
> 
> All our machines have them, I actually don't even carry bobcat keys. Its money very well spent on any equipment that offers it.
> 
> Rare that the world is small enough to hear about an attempt to steal your machine though. lol.


How do you get in the door or you talking open station machines? Or you just don't lock them so lil kids can climb all over them and play with the controls and buttons.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

They all have glass doors, they just aren't ever locked. Its a habit that stuck from some of the older guys that taught me to run equipment. Their theory was that if someone wants in, they'll break the glass. There's not a whole lot to do in a skidsteer that doesn't run. They're welcome to sit down, realize they can't start it, and kindly exit with my door intact.

If greywynd can't hurt the buttons and switches, its doubtful that kids will!!


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1615963 said:


> They all have glass doors, they just aren't ever locked. Its a habit that stuck from some of the older guys that taught me to run equipment. Their theory was that if someone wants in, they'll break the glass. There's not a whole lot to do in a skidsteer that doesn't run. They're welcome to sit down, realize they can't start it, and kindly exit with my door intact.
> 
> If greywynd can't hurt the buttons and switches, its doubtful that kids will!!


I keep my door locked rear engine door locked and in a sea can that's locked. Enough locks to slow them down a lil.. Door is polcycarb not glass on mine.


----------



## greywynd

Use 'em, try not to abuse 'em, and go home a tiny bit richer each day.


----------



## G.Landscape

Wow, trace amounts in kitchener old salt holding off the snow.....waterloo has at least 2inches!!


----------



## ff1221

Alpha Property;1615937 said:


> anyone going to the london farm show tomarrow?


Going on Friday, say hi to Matt at the Cottrill Heavy Equipment booth, buddy of mine here in town that owns a fab shop,they build dump trucks, snow plows for Viking, sell snow plows and they are pushing grain bodies and aluminum grain trailers at the show.


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;1616333 said:


> Going on Friday, say hi to Matt at the Cottrill Heavy Equipment booth, buddy of mine here in town that owns a fab shop,they build dump trucks, snow plows for Viking, sell snow plows and they are pushing grain bodies and aluminum grain trailers at the show.


I saw them yesterday and at the show and in Toronto earlier. I would have considered buying a Cascade if I hadn't already bought a set of Wilson's.


----------



## G.Landscape

OMG best parking job ever at the mall today! Guess they couldn't see the lines when they pulled in. hahaha.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Wow- that's funny


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have customer that's wants to call in the extra push backs, funny things happen if you leave it too long. LOL. I wonder what would happen if that melted and shifted.


----------



## schrader

Radars broken again, did EC not just get am bunch of money to upgrade the radar. Been snowing all day here, melting through the day but its going to freeze up nice tonight.


----------



## cet

schrader;1616691 said:


> Radars broken again, did EC not just get am bunch of money to upgrade the radar. Been snowing all day here, melting through the day but its going to freeze up nice tonight.


Snowed here most of the morning. Everything has melted now. It would be nice if the radar was working.


----------



## grandview

G.Landscape;1616586 said:


> OMG best parking job ever at the mall today! Guess they couldn't see the lines when they pulled in. hahaha.


Must be Canadian.


----------



## cet

We must have gotten close to 5cm of snow last evening/night. Most of it melted but on my deck and back fence there has to be close to 5cm. Warner then they said it was going to be though.

Next Wed/Thur they have 5-10cm for both days for us. Maybe that will be the last one for the year. It would be nice to have an early start to spring.

Clocks go forward Sat night.


----------



## cet

I wonder if one of these is a scam.

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...e-3320-only-436-hours-mint-W0QQAdIdZ461329812

http://wwwa.autotrader.ca/a/John De..._6683543_/?ms=heavy_equipment&showcpo=ShowCPO


----------



## Triple L

Someone copied my excavator add and posted it on kijiji for half the price too...

The 15k ad is the scam, the 35 k is legit I'd bet...


----------



## ff1221

JD Dave;1616409 said:


> I saw them yesterday and at the show and in Toronto earlier. I would have considered buying a Cascade if I hadn't already bought a set of Wilson's.


He'll be disappointed to hear that, keep them in mind if you ever need anything else great guy to deal wit. They will be set up down at the heavy equipment show, I would imagine there will be a few heading to that from here.


----------



## schrader

Looking at bringing some parts across the boarder tomorrow, anyone know what I need to do, just claim the value and pay taxes? Value is going to be $900.

Thanks


----------



## kefala

*Class A Restricted*

Hey guys,

I have to go get my Class A restricted license to tow my trailer. Do any of you know where a good spot to go for training? Do they do the test or do you have to do it at the ministry, how does it work. I've been trying to find info, and all I can seem to find is just the requirements the meet needing a class A. I've called a couple of truck driving schools, but they want me to spend 8G's to learn to drive a rig...lol.

If someone can point me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated.

Thx.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;1617468 said:


> Looking at bringing some parts across the boarder tomorrow, anyone know what I need to do, just claim the value and pay taxes? Value is going to be $900.
> 
> Thanks


Yep. You will pay hst


----------



## G.Landscape

What are you looking to tow? Class A is like big rig and dump truck stuff. You should be able to get away with a D (I think that's the right letter) if your just looking to tow a larger trailer with a pickup or med size dully truck.


----------



## kefala

MIDTOWNPC;1617471 said:


> Yep. You will pay hst


And if the part were manufactured anywhere other then Canadam US, or Mexico, I believe you will have to pay a duty as well.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

they never have ever asked me about that. Lol
But yes your right.


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1617473 said:


> What are you looking to tow? Class A is like big rig and dump truck stuff. You should be able to get away with a D (I think that's the right letter) if your just looking to tow a larger trailer with a pickup or med size dully truck.


D is no difference then G when it comes to towing... You should know that!!!

I've had my AR for a few years... Hook on to your trailer and go do the test, nothing to it...


----------



## JD Dave

kefala;1617474 said:


> And if the part were manufactured anywhere other then Canadam US, or Mexico, I believe you will have to pay a duty as well.


As long as you personal you'll only pay Hst.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

G.Landscape;1617473 said:


> What are you looking to tow? Class A is like big rig and dump truck stuff. You should be able to get away with a D (I think that's the right letter) if your just looking to tow a larger trailer with a pickup or med size dully truck.


I think he wants to drive something with a little more meat. Pun intended.

Is this for the ribber trailer.

Nice night to fire the BBQ


----------



## Triple L

Congrats Dave and Marie


----------



## kefala

G.Landscape;1617473 said:


> What are you looking to tow? Class A is like big rig and dump truck stuff. You should be able to get away with a D (I think that's the right letter) if your just looking to tow a larger trailer with a pickup or med size dully truck.


My truck is a dually F-350 - Roughly 3700kg
My trailer weighs roughly 6800kg when not loaded, and roughly 9000kg when loaded with product.

So in most cases I will be over the 11000kg combined limit.

D is only when trailer is not over 4600kg


----------



## kefala

MIDTOWNPC;1617482 said:


> I think he wants to drive something with a little more meat. Pun intended.
> 
> Is this for the ribber trailer.
> 
> Nice night to fire the BBQ


Yeah it is the rib trailer. Nice pun


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1617479 said:


> D is no difference then G when it comes to towing... You should know that!!!
> 
> I've had my AR for a few years... Hook on to your trailer and go do the test, nothing to it...


But if your going that far might as well get an Az instead of the kids license


----------



## cet

schrader;1617468 said:


> Looking at bringing some parts across the boarder tomorrow, anyone know what I need to do, just claim the value and pay taxes? Value is going to be $900.
> 
> Thanks


If they ask tell them it's for personal stuff. If not they make take you to the commercial side. Pay the HST, you get it all back so there is no point in lying. No one is going to check where the stuff is made, all they want is the taxes.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Congrats on JD jr. Dave! 


Chad is right, a D gets you no further ahead than a G for pulling trailer. Read the book (common sense), go write the AR at your driver exam centre, go to your doctor for a physical, book a driving test. 

Then, weigh your trailer again. If it weighs 9000kg when full, you need to add another axle or switch the ones you have to duals. You're overweight for the axles it has.


----------



## cet

kefala;1617489 said:


> Yeah it is the rib trailer. Nice pun


Are you running those axle's at their max, that thing looks heavy.


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1617494 said:


> Congrats on JD jr. Dave!
> 
> Chad is right, a D gets you no further ahead than a G for pulling trailer. Read the book (common sense), go write the AR at your driver exam centre, go to your doctor for a physical, book a driving test.
> 
> Then, weigh your trailer again. If it weighs 9000kg when full, you need to add another axle or switch the ones you have to duals. You're overweight for the axles it has.


At 9,000kg I think you might be over a triaxle too. Mine is only good for 9 ton.


----------



## cet

Congrats Dave, you didn't have to name him after me but I'm honored.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

i think with those axles you may be right. they look like 6000lb axles. most tris are 7000 and he'd be at the high end for that.


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1617503 said:


> i think with those axles you may be right. they look like 6000lb axles. most tris are 7000 and he'd be at the high end for that.


It's never the axle's I worry about, it's the junk tires they make now.  I know he has some pin weight that will help but if it's front or rear heavy that looks like a problem to me.


----------



## kefala

They are 7000lb axles

And they are pretty much running at max. You and Grant are spot on. I have had my concerns as well. I don't know how these guys have been getting away with it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1617483 said:


> Congrats Dave and Marie


Oh yeah?
Boy girl triplets ?


----------



## kefala

cet;1617504 said:


> It's never the axle's I worry about, it's the junk tires they make now.  I know he has some pin weight that will help but if it's front or rear heavy that looks like a problem to me.


The bulk of the weight is sitting on the axles. That is where the smoker is.


----------



## cet

kefala;1617506 said:


> They are 7000lb axles
> 
> And they are pretty much running at max. You and Grant are spot on. I have had my concerns as well. I don't know how these guys have been getting away with it.


So if you weigh 15,000lbs empty then I'm guessing you have over 1,000lbs of pin weight but that extra is all you're legal by. That would be a scary run on the highway. My 5th weighs 10,000 empty and I know when you need to stop it in a hurry you hope your trailer brakes are working perfect. I don't have a dually but I used to tow it behind a dually and stopping them is always the fun part.


----------



## schrader

Got my AR last year, I would recommend taking at least some training at local truck training centre. The only reason I say this is because during the circle check and the un hook re hook procedures some of the instructors can be very strict as to how you do the procedure and how you do the circle check. Miss a few things and you have failed before you even hit the road. I spent one Saturday training and nailed my test first time and limited the time I had to take off work. Good luck.


----------



## kefala

Does anyone have any ideas on how easy or difficult it is to add axles to a trailer? Would that help?


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1617483 said:


> Congrats Dave and Marie


Thanks Chad. I'm the proud dad of a 9 lb baby boy. Thomas David Harvey. He came this morning.


----------



## cet

kefala;1617526 said:


> Does anyone have any ideas on how easy or difficult it is to add axles to a trailer? Would that help?


That would help huge. I have no idea how hard it would be. Someone with experience will also tell you if you should put it ahead or behind the existing ones.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

its not a big deal at all, I would take it to a trailer place and they will likely cut them all off, and reattach them so the load is balanced nicely with slippers between all 3. R.P trailers in Gormley, or S arbor should be able to do it for you reasonably


----------



## kefala

cet;1617529 said:


> That would help huge. I have no idea how hard it would be. Someone with experience will also tell you if you should put it ahead or behind the existing ones.


Awesome. Thanks so much for all the info. I'll look them up Grant thx. And thanks for the info on the AR stuff too. I take delivery of my new truck as soon as plowing is finished in mid April.

Dave, congrats on the little one. Enjoy every sec.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Congrats Dave.....!


----------



## greywynd

G.Landscape;1617473 said:


> What are you looking to tow? Class A is like big rig and dump truck stuff. You should be able to get away with a D (I think that's the right letter) if your just looking to tow a larger trailer with a pickup or med size dully truck.


A class D license does not increase your towing ratings above a G license. (Maximum towed weight of 4600 kgs.)

To upgrade to an AR, you need to do a road test at a Drive Test centre. I think (but not 100% positive) you'll also need a medical before the test.


----------



## Grassman09

Try these guys Did my Air Brakes thru them.

Congrats Dave on the new born.


----------



## goel

Congrats to the family Dave.


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1617479 said:


> D is no difference then G when it comes to towing... You should know that!!!


I should but don't. I know what I can tow with my G and the guys at work all have AZ so it wasn't important.


----------



## Mr.Markus

G.Landscape;1617638 said:


> I should but don't. I know what I can tow with my G and the guys at work all have AZ so it wasn't important.


I read....."I don't tow anything over 10,000 pds.....................................legallly!" LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Crazy documentary on CBC about the Japan tsunami


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1617652 said:


> Crazy documentary on CBC about the Japan tsunami


I'm watching that too.....the debris is just now washing up in Canada. Nasty.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Watching also, heartbreaking


----------



## Mr.Markus

Good to know all our wives have so much in common....hahaha.


----------



## JD Dave

Thanks guys. Every child is just as exciting as the first. You just hope they are healthy and cute as a button. Also you worry so much about mamma. I've been truely blessed more then words can ever say.


----------



## Elite_Maint

JD Dave;1617673 said:


> Thanks guys. Every child is just as exciting as the first. You just hope they are healthy and cute as a button. Also you worry so much about mamma. I've been truely blessed more then words can ever say.


CONGRATULATIONS! babies are a lot of fun!!...


----------



## snowplowchick

Congrats JD and family, 9 pounds is certainly a healthy one.


----------



## Daner

Dave I bet his first outfit will be green
Cheers and congrats!

I need to get a good battery for my dump trailer, where can I get one around Guelph?

I have heard the Optimas are good,,, Yellow top or Blue?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Daner;1617932 said:


> Dave I bet his first outfit will be green
> Cheers and congrats!
> 
> I need to get a good battery for my dump trailer, where can I get one around Guelph?
> 
> I have heard the Optimas are good,,, Yellow top or Blue?


The last time I bought an Optima I got it through Walmart...
I didn't notice a difference and have since switched back to interstate.


----------



## Daner

Mr.Markus;1617941 said:


> The last time I bought an Optima I got it through Walmart...
> I didn't notice a difference and have since switched back to interstate.


Good ole Walmart, The Interstate do have a good rep.
But do I need a deep cycle or one in the middle? like the blue top.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yellow. http://www.optimabatteries.com/us/en/support/faqs/#deepCycle if you click on the first question it'll tell you..HTH


----------



## Triple L

Kinda cool video of me pushing back the bankin's with the highdump


----------



## JD Dave

That's really cool chad. I've never seen a RC loader before. The high dump bucket seems to dump really fast.


----------



## Triple L

U shoulda saved that one for the bobcat as they are RC ready LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I picked up an hd over the air antenna for the shop
Hooked it up and aimed it. Picked up about 15 channels in hd from buffalo and Toronto. Hockey game is on crystal clear


----------



## Daner

Mr.Markus;1617956 said:


> Yellow. http://www.optimabatteries.com/us/en/support/faqs/#deepCycle if you click on the first question it'll tell you..HTH


Thanks, I will pick one up


----------



## G.Landscape

cleaning up the phone found this video....i was pretty stumped at the time. ended up getting a torch from the shop.


----------



## JD Dave

They sure grow up fast. He's 2 days old today.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Spring is on the way Voltures are back in Milton 
This morning at the house...
Also got a pair of Geese visiting :crying:


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1618511 said:


> They sure grow up fast. He's 2 days old today.


He's already got that grumpy farmer look from Dad, I see. The good looks are probably from mom.Thumbs Up


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus;1618577 said:


> He's already got that grumpy farmer look from Dad, I see. The good looks are probably from mom.Thumbs Up


Or the mailman. :laughing:

Congratulations Dave, he'll be pushing snow and breaking things in no time!!


----------



## potskie

greywynd;1618578 said:


> he'll be pushing snow and breaking things in no time!!


Truest DIYer. " Hire employees? forget that I'll make some!"

Congrats!


----------



## potskie

What a gorgeous day to spend finishing the basement LOL


----------



## G.Landscape

What a beauty weekend. Hand wash and cleaned the car yesterday, cruise around today, windows down and sunroof open!...trying to avoid puddles.


----------



## Alpha Property

potskie;1618698 said:


> What a gorgeous day to spend finishing the basement LOL


fishing in the basement? whats the good story to go with that one


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1618511 said:



> They sure grow up fast. He's 2 days old today.


Looks like a proud Grandma. 
You're right, they grow up real fast. Went up to North Bay this weekend to visit my daughter, can't believe in a month she will be finished her second year of University.


----------



## ff1221

Congratulations Dave! Couple of cool days ahead but then the upswing, hopefully we are getting near the end.
On the AR license, if you already have your Z, you have to take a tractor trailer to get the A for an AZ, correct? You can't take your pick-up and trailer to get the A and add the Z endorsement can you?


----------



## greywynd

ff1221;1618995 said:


> Congratulations Dave! Couple of cool days ahead but then the upswing, hopefully we are getting near the end.
> On the AR license, if you already have your Z, you have to take a tractor trailer to get the A for an AZ, correct? You can't take your pick-up and trailer to get the A and add the Z endorsement can you?


There seems to be some confusion on that one. I have my Z now, the local office said that if I did my AR, I'd lose my Z. However I know guys with an 'ARZ'.

Regardless it won't let you pull a trailer with air brakes unless you are a full A license. I'm also not sure where or what happens with D class vehicles under an AR.

Taking a pickup and trailer will only give you an AR, not an A. To get a full A license, it must have a 5th wheel trailer, with air brakes on the trailer, and the trailer needs to be 45' long. This is where I'm kind of screwed, I'd like to get my full A, and can borrow trucks, but because the trailers are too short they won't allow them for the test.


----------



## ff1221

greywynd;1618997 said:


> There seems to be some confusion on that one. I have my Z now, the local office said that if I did my AR, I'd lose my Z. However I know guys with an 'ARZ'.
> 
> Regardless it won't let you pull a trailer with air brakes unless you are a full A license. I'm also not sure where or what happens with D class vehicles under an AR.


That's a good question indeed. I think I just need to gt off my A$$ and get my A and be done then i'm covered.


----------



## greywynd

ff1221;1618999 said:


> That's a good question indeed. I think I just need to gt off my A$$ and get my A and be done then i'm covered.


Same here.

I even know a guy running vans, owns his truck, and would let me use it, except it's an automatic. (Has to be standard for the test.)

The other guys I know are either running dumps/live bottoms that are too short, or trains. Has to be a single trailer for the test, and when you split a train either half is now too short for the test.

It's a real pisser IMO that there are lots of combinations that require a full AZ, but can't be use for the test.


----------



## Grassman09

greywynd;1619007 said:


> Same here.
> 
> I even know a guy running vans, owns his truck, and would let me use it, except it's an automatic. (Has to be standard for the test.)
> 
> The other guys I know are either running dumps/live bottoms that are too short, or trains. Has to be a single trailer for the test, and when you split a train either half is now too short for the test.
> 
> It's a real pisser IMO that there are lots of combinations that require a full AZ, but can't be use for the test.


It does not have to a standard truck. Not sure where you read that or who told you that. The school I've been going to has both standard and auto. Most use the auto for the test then take a few extra lessons after on a standard. It was also on the MTO site bit I can't find where I saw it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

You might as well redo your Z when you get your A cause you have to redo the written anyway every 5 years at renewal.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1619089 said:


> It does not have to a standard truck. Not sure where you read that or who told you that. The school I've been going to has both standard and auto. Most use the auto for the test then take a few extra lessons after on a standard. It was also on the MTO site bit I can't find where I saw it.


Im positive 2 years ago for your full AZ it must be a standard... Are you getting your bus license or your AZ LOL


----------



## potskie

greywynd;1618997 said:


> There seems to be some confusion on that one. I have my Z now, the local office said that if I did my AR, I'd lose my Z. However I know guys with an 'ARZ'.
> 
> Regardless it won't let you pull a trailer with air brakes unless you are a full A license. I'm also not sure where or what happens with D class vehicles under an AR.
> 
> Taking a pickup and trailer will only give you an AR, not an A. To get a full A license, it must have a 5th wheel trailer, with air brakes on the trailer, and the trailer needs to be 45' long. This is where I'm kind of screwed, I'd like to get my full A, and can borrow trucks, but because the trailers are too short they won't allow them for the test.


I've never understood the 5th wheel part. I mean so what a guy driving a Tri axle with 40K float doesn't count? It was that little stipulation that kept me from just getting mine a yr ago. Had the Dump and float but wasn't a 5th wheel so still AR. BS if you ask me.


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1619094 said:


> Im positive 2 years ago for your full AZ it must be a standard... Are you getting your bus license or your AZ LOL


It definitely used to have to be standard. But I think with the autos becoming alot more common place they stopped requiring it.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1619094 said:


> Im positive 2 years ago for your full AZ it must be a standard... Are you getting your bus license or your AZ LOL


Have the Z already just doing the rest. My other dump truck Is a auto trans and class "D" isn't much help.

http://www.todaystrucking.com/ontario-extends-auto-transmission-option-for-road-tests

Ontario Extends Auto Transmission Option for Road Tests 
Posted: Apr 16, 2012 10:14 AM | Last Updated: Apr 16, 2012 05:49 PM
TORONTO - The Ontario Trucking Association (OTA) said that the Ontario Ministry of Transportation (MTO) has said "yes" to allowing potential, upgrading or renewing commercial drivers to use an automatic transmission on Class A road tests.

Transportation Minister Bob Chiarelli said that beginning May 1 2012, all applicants going for their Class A are permitted to use trucks equipped with either a manual or automatic transmission - provided all other minimum vehicle configuration requirements are met.

"Over the past 15 years, many fleets have invested in automatic transmissions to expand recruitment and retention potential and also to try and improve fuel economy and reduce the GHG output of their fleets," said OTA president David Bradley.

"Not having the ability for new drivers to take the Class A with an automatic transmission created logistical challenges for a growing number of carriers," Bradley explianed. "As the driver work force ages and the driver shortage becomes more pronounced, automatic transmissions can play a role in making it easier for older drivers to stay in the seat while opening new doors for other people from non- traditional sources, such as individuals who may be embarking on a second career in the industry."

Minimum vehicle configuration requirements

A fifth wheel covering; a single trailer having an overall length of 45 ft; and a full air brake system on both truck and trailer.
Dump trucks must include a dump body pup trailer having a pintle hook connection and a full air brake system on both truck and trailer.
Applicants who pass their Class A road test with a vehicle configuration that does not meet above requirements will be granted a restricted Class A driver's licence.


----------



## Triple L

Good to know... thanks


----------



## musclecarboy

I personally have my AR-Z class which takes care of the vast majority of landscape vehicle combos. With the manual trans limitation lifted on the test, its sure going to make it easier for "non-traditional" [immigrant] drivers.


----------



## Grassman09

musclecarboy;1619147 said:


> I personally have my AR-Z class which takes care of the vast majority of landscape vehicle combos. With the manual trans limitation lifted on the test, its sure going to make it easier for "non-traditional" [immigrant] drivers.


I Duno about that. Have you watched Irt deadliest road or whatever it's called. Allot of those trucks in India are standard trans.

Tired to hire a new guy to drive my dump truck as my other guy broke his arm sledding. 
The new guy said this truck won't be a problem for him to drive he can drive a 10 speed no problem so 6 speed will be a cake walk. Got him out in the truck and he couldn't find a gear to save his life. Would grind or skip gears then lose Rpms to get in the right gear, cut some lady off and she almost crashed into the passenger side of the truck.

I also told him that the job requires manual labour as well. I showed him how to operate all the equipment spent half the day goin over the route and equipment. He forgot it all the next day and was complaining to one of my other guys that he was cold yet it was +4 out. He also came up to me saying he couldn't hack it.


----------



## Alpha Property

A day full of interviews today for me to start the season, I wonder how some people exspect to actualy support themselves in life


----------



## G.Landscape

OK property managers have official lost it..... its been like +10 for 3 days now and raining all day today, got a call this morning for hauling! We have been following up after every storm to ensure people were happy and let them know we could haul if required, now the piles are half the size they were a week ago and they want us to get rid of them.


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1619177 said:


> OK property managers have official lost it..... its been like +10 for 3 days now and raining all day today, got a call this morning for hauling! We have been following up after every storm to ensure people were happy and let them know we could haul if required, now the piles are half the size they were a week ago and they want us to get rid of them.


They saw the weekend forecast and got scared???

But hey money is money!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I started a new job today as a site supervisor for a small construction project at North York general Hospital that should run from now until digging season. We're in the old age wing and man is it sad in there. My father walked through it with me and made me swear to never let it go that far. Old age happens, but it truely is sad to see people who have no quality of life just barely hanging in there.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I got to take part in the first people of the season with my friends at Greystone landscaping over theweekend. This is the unlock display at Canada blooms. Pretty good production for only two days. This winter was a super lazy one for me as far as physical activities are concerned. My whole body toldme so this morning. Feltgreat to be buing something.but I think I have a way to gobefore I'm back in shape.


----------



## G.Landscape

Whats the wall product for the main sections, is it the Rivercast stuff? I remember building inside for a few shows....sometimes it seems like both Ear Plugs and Headphones still aren't enough.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Yah its rivercrest. This one doesn't allow cuts indoors. Not that loud, but frustrating when you just need a little cut. Feels strange with all the loaders driving on a suspended floor! Was a good place to hand out some cards too. 

Really starting to get in work mode, had a friend who does Web design make me a rate card to send out to companies.


----------



## ff1221

greywynd;1619007 said:


> Same here.
> 
> I even know a guy running vans, owns his truck, and would let me use it, except it's an automatic. (Has to be standard for the test.)
> 
> The other guys I know are either running dumps/live bottoms that are too short, or trains. Has to be a single trailer for the test, and when you split a train either half is now too short for the test.
> 
> It's a real pisser IMO that there are lots of combinations that require a full AZ, but can't be use for the test.


Worst part is once I get it I'll never drive tractor trailer but need it for Tr-Axle/Float combination, sure would be nice if you could drive your test with what you are going to use or the classification would change for that combination.


----------



## greywynd

Sometimes it's hard not to say "I told you so". Got a call yesterday, asking me to come back to the swamp job. Seems that the mud has them screwed, so I'm back there with the tracked carrier I ended up renting for a month. I'm looking at all of this as bonus $$$.


----------



## ff1221

That was a short stint as Project Manager on the other job!


----------



## Mr.Markus

greywynd;1619527 said:


> Sometimes it's hard not to say "I told you so". Got a call yesterday, asking me to come back to the swamp job. Seems that the mud has them screwed, so I'm back there with the tracked carrier I ended up renting for a month. I'm looking at all of this as bonus $$$.


I hate the mud.............


----------



## G.Landscape

Worst snow removal ever..... only 3 trucks needed at the one site but for each load I had a visit by police or by-law

1. 1st cop just thought it was dumb and realized yes I was making noise but was contracted to do so and let us do our job. 10 min delay
2. By-law shows up and says they got complaints, I explained its snow removal and I have no choice but to complete the work overnight, he says he could understand if it was right after a storm but its all melting, gives me two options....Stop or $300 fine. Call the boss who looks up the by-law that says Snow removal is exempt from noise restrictions. 45 min delay
3. By-law shows up again (pissed off at this point) I give him the by-law reference number and back to work I go. 

Also two visits from the oh so pleasant neighbours who I guess called by-law.


----------



## greywynd

You're thinking of rg peel. He's still there.  i'm trying to stay out of the city right now so I'm around home with my son.


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus;1619534 said:


> I hate the mud.............


Absolutely no shortage of mud here!! More than enough to share. 

I have to admit though. I'm parked a kilometre from the work area on reasonably dry gravel, and I can stay in the machine all day, so I should be able to keep the boots clean!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Yep. No mud for me til spring. I'm supervising, aka babysitting. The project manager has to do all kinds of crazy office stuff like addition, subtraction, and typing.... lol


----------



## goel

G.Landscape;1619536 said:


> Also two visits from the oh so pleasant neighbours who I guess called by-law.


A couple weeks ago I had a him and her team after my backhoe driver when he was doing some relocation. She stood on the pile while he threatened my guy in the backhoe with a baseball bat.

She moved, my guy scooped the pile and then drove away. Hubby chased him down the street with the baseball bat.

Warned all my guys to just call the police if anything else happens. Called the school board and let them know about the incident.

Don't people think or look around before they buy a house?


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1619593 said:


> Yep. No mud for me til spring. I'm supervising, aka babysitting. The project manager has to do all kinds of crazy office stuff like addition, subtraction, and typing.... lol


......making sure the coffe is hot for the "Real Workers" and that they get the correct change back?


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus;1619615 said:


> ......making sure the coffe is hot for the "Real Workers" and that they get the correct change back?


Next he'll be shaving his legs and wearing skirts!! :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd;1619626 said:


> Next he'll be shaving his legs and wearing skirts!! :laughing:


Can't be next if he's already doing it. Glad you got the work back.


----------



## greywynd

It's only a small portion, but at the same time it's an easy go. Running one machine, no stress, worries or decisions. Almost like farming......


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm not sure I like the two large men discussing me in a skirt..... Especially when one is newly single, on the prowl, and from Peterborough. Does anyone else hear the music from deliverance in the background? 

The franchise that turns all their work over to Dean does the snow here. They still haven't removed the piles from last storm, but they did salt heavily lastnight when itwas +6. Well done "guys".


----------



## Mr.Markus

They must've dispatched the guy they send out to Erin RBC, it was only +1 here last night. I still checked but there was nothing to do, everything was wet.



R.G.PEEL;1619663 said:


> I'm not sure I like the two large men discussing me in a skirt.....


Not being sure means what exactly............?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Grass is white, but roads still wet. I hate the next two hours.


----------



## cet

I have some schools that are white and some that are 75% black. It should go out pretty fast in the morning. I salted my old age home but that's it. There is not a single town truck out.


----------



## G.Landscape

Everything here is snow covered, good thing we hauled yesterday, now we have room to stack it all. ;s lol. Full salt run anyway


----------



## Mr.Markus

Full light salt run here too, some places are frozen underneath the dusting -4. I was hoping the pavement would stay warm enough to melt it.


----------



## ff1221

greywynd;1619564 said:


> You're thinking of rg peel. He's still there.  i'm trying to stay out of the city right now so I'm around home with my son.


Sometimes i'm easily confused, especially in the morning.

Pretty quiet up here, maybe a centimetre, salted the walks at the Bruce Power School, got to keep the nuclear engineers safe!


----------



## greywynd

Just a dusting here, I think our temps didn't drop as much as some of you. The wet ground barely has a crust, going to be a muddy day, and messy, definitely have to clean the tracks out tonight!


----------



## schrader

What happened to spring, snowing like crazy here. This time last year the temps were in the twenties and we were doing spring clean ups. What a differance a year makes.


----------



## grandview

They have us down for Blizzard conditions today with temps in the 30's


----------



## cet

Calling for 2cm here this evening and tonight. I think I'm sending the salt trucks just to get some content back down. We lost everything in the rain and the forecast is for flurries or 5cm depending who you listen to for Friday. 10cm for Monday night. I guess that groundhog isn't going to disapoint, right 35% of the time.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

So am I! Lol


----------



## greywynd

At least there is a bit of heat getting into the ground again. 12+ inches of mud in the swamp this afternoon in places, that's not all freezing over one night. 

It's been interesting watching these guys work, taken two days so far to replace a pair of culverts, as they quit at 4:30 each day. Another suggestion I made 3 weeks ago for some parts that was dismissed, means a guy is rushing to woodstock in the morning for those parts. And the water level's rising, to a point that they could be flooded out before they are done the replacement. Glad they are bigger and better though......


----------



## Grassman09

greywynd;1620287 said:


> At least there is a bit of heat getting into the ground again. 12+ inches of mud in the swamp this afternoon in places, that's not all freezing over one night.
> 
> It's been interesting watching these guys work, taken two days so far to replace a pair of culverts, as they quit at 4:30 each day. Another suggestion I made 3 weeks ago for some parts that was dismissed, means a guy is rushing to woodstock in the morning for those parts. And the water level's rising, to a point that they could be flooded out before they are done the replacement. Glad they are bigger and better though......


Some times you just have to bite your tongue and let the experts handle it eh..


----------



## grandview

Getting a snow band through now.


----------



## G.Landscape

How often are you guys changing the trany oil in your GMC? Dealer is saying I should be having it done every 50-60k since its a work truck putting stress in the trany.


----------



## schrader

I did the gasser 4l80E every 40-50k, the truck did a lot of work in that time, seems like cheap insurance.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Yearly*



G.Landscape;1620309 said:


> How often are you guys changing the trany oil in your GMC? Dealer is saying I should be having it done every 50-60k since its a work truck putting stress in the trany.


Always change my every October, never have had a tranny issue yet ....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Stomping toms memorial is on tv live right now from peterborough. Very interesting man and a great Canadian. The mounted are carrying his casket right now. That says something about a life lived right! Great Canadian icon.


----------



## G.Landscape

Thanks guys, I had never changed the tranny fluid in any previous trucks I/parents have owned, but they were personal use. Both were gassers and went over 300k and ended with engine issues before tranny. 

I guess I will probably do it, this truck is always loaded or towing a trailer. Cheap insurance s definitely right.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Freaky day all the way.....glad we salted last night!


----------



## schrader

Full heavy salt run here this morning, man that wind is cold.


----------



## ff1221

Yep it was so windy overnight there is less snow here then there was when I went to bed, I'm assuming it is all near Walkerton by now!

When I went to do my site checks I noticed all the stars were shining, haven't seen that in months and that means a sunny day, kinda gives you hope.


----------



## G.Landscape

So saw another first this morning. A trackless machine with a full hla style snowwing. 

Seems like it would be a pretty solid machine, and fast for between sites


----------



## greywynd

Not a flake of snow here last night, things cooled off, froze up etc, but I find that it often helps to dry things up.


----------



## cet

Full salt run for us too. That wind was cold. Hopefully coming to an end. I can hear the golf course calling.


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1620281 said:


> So am I! Lol


Once you've been married awhile longer that's going to drop to 10% and it only gets worse. 

A good friend of mine told me once to only pick fights with your wife that you can win, since then we don't fight anymore.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1620608 said:


> Once you've been married awhile longer that's going to drop to 10% and it only gets worse.
> 
> A good friend of mine told me once to only pick fights with your wife that you can win, since then we don't fight anymore.


Generally everything is good until you have kids and that is the real test. If you can get through that it's pretty easy sailing. And never ask your wife that just gave birth less then a week ago, when's she's due. They just don't see the humour in it. Thumbs Up


----------



## greywynd

JD Dave;1620627 said:


> Generally everything is good until you have kids and that is the real test. If you can get through that it's pretty easy sailing. And never ask your wife that just gave birth less then a week ago, when's she's due. They just don't see the humour in it. Thumbs Up


Someone doesn't want any fun any time soon apparently.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JD Dave;1620627 said:


> Generally everything is good until you have kids and that is the real test. If you can get through that it's pretty easy sailing. And never ask your wife that just gave birth less then a week ago, when's she's due. They just don't see the humour in it. Thumbs Up


Jd and Cet, I'm new to it, but starting to get the idea. I've also learned that when she says "babe, what's on tv?" It is apparently not ok to respond "DUST!"

I just checked one of the rooms we're renovating and we had had a pile of copper pipes in the corner. I asked the only guys working there where the pile went? "Oh, we have it in the bin there to take out. Did you want us to keep it here? I was going to take it for scrap." This seems to happen on a lot of sites where people think if they've laid eyes on it, its theirs. Had that argument with an electrician in Peterborough who insisted that old dead buried wires 4 ft underground, not related to his work, outside were his because he's the electrician and they are electrical wires.... I referred him to the project manager to ask what was the deal. The project manager coincidentally was my father...... whose truck I was loading the copper in. lol


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1620670 said:


> Jd and Cet, I'm new to it, but starting to get the idea. I've also learned that when she says "babe, what's on tv?" It is apparently not ok to respond "DUST!"
> 
> I just checked one of the rooms we're renovating and we had had a pile of copper pipes in the corner. I asked the only guys working there where the pile went? "Oh, we have it in the bin there to take out. Did you want us to keep it here? I was going to take it for scrap." This seems to happen on a lot of sites where people think if they've laid eyes on it, its theirs. Had that argument with an electrician in Peterborough who insisted that old dead buried wires 4 ft underground, not related to his work, outside were his because he's the electrician and they are electrical wires.... I referred him to the project manager to ask what was the deal. The project manager coincidentally was my father...... whose truck I was loading the copper in. lol


There has to be some perk for standing around all day trying to look busy. payup


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I don't pretend even. But the 6 tomes I've sid "Hey, don't do that, do it this Way" have already prevented enough mistakes to pay my salary. There's a lot of people that will put 110 percent effort, with percent thought


----------



## adamhumberview

All this crazy marriage talk is making me wonder now! I just booked my stag and planned it all out. Now is when it's all starting to sink in!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That's good, sink it in while you can!


----------



## TLG99

JD Dave;1620627 said:


> Generally everything is good until you have kids and that is the real test. If you can get through that it's pretty easy sailing. And never ask your wife that just gave birth less then a week ago, when's she's due. They just don't see the humour in it. Thumbs Up


Being a relatively young, married guy myself (36 yrs. old) with 3 boys, I completely agree that kids are the true test of a marriage. Once the focus is off just the two of you, and the kids "demands" take first priority, you learn pretty fast if you have married the right person. Fortunately, after 10 years and counting, I still believe I did. Thumbs Up

I also believe that being married with kids while owning a business can be a great equalizer, so to speak. I know a lot of self employed guys that thought they were doing really well financially....buying lots of "toys", vacations, dinners out all the time etc. The reality of family, quickly made them realize its much harder to succeed when the "profits" are being spent on everyone but you.

Not to mention the ability to drop everything and tend to business matters, is never as easy as it was before kids were in the picture. Not impossible of course, just a lot harder.

That being said, family makes any success that much more enjoyable....IMO!


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1620627 said:


> Generally everything is good until you have kids and that is the real test. If you can get through that it's pretty easy sailing. And never ask your wife that just gave birth less then a week ago, when's she's due. They just don't see the humour in it. Thumbs Up


Approaching 20 years, two houses built and two kids.....first house was a breath since I picked out everything....second one she drives me crazy :realmad: can't make a decision or know what she likes! Along with winter I'm slowly feeling burned out.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Don't be so sad guys. 
http://m.urbandictionary.com/#define?term=Steak and Blowjob Day


----------



## TLG99

MIDTOWNPC;1620829 said:


> Don't be so sad guys.
> http://m.urbandictionary.com/#define?term=Steak and Blowjob Day


Thats funny...I just informed my wife about this new "holiday".

Oddly enough we were having steak tonight anyway....unfortunately, I'm guessing dessert is still going to be the cheese cake she made yesterday.....those damn kids again,lol.


----------



## CGM Inc.

We also celabrate Father's Day in Germany...all I get is "There is no Celabration for that!"


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

meanwhile rg just made reservations for one at the keg. Lol


Hahahha. Lol


----------



## JD Dave

adamhumberview;1620788 said:


> All this crazy marriage talk is making me wonder now! I just booked my stag and planned it all out. Now is when it's all starting to sink in!


CONGRATS!!!!! What's his name?


----------



## cet

Is it impossible to buy a new GMC in the States?


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1620895 said:


> Is it impossible to buy a new GMC in the States?


Yes. Has to be used. With x amount of Kim's on it. I tried over a year ago and ended up buying a f350 from Jon pristine property's dealer.

GM has scared the livening day lights out of the dealers. Buffalo or Michagine or any border town won't do it. It's not worth the risk to them as gm says they will pull there dealer licence if they are caught or so the dealers told me. I almost jada deal from Colorado was all set to go a d last minute they pulled the plug. I then made a deal In Pennsylvania but so much BS with getting a title from the state. I waited a month a d still had no title.

If your son is stationed in the us for the military he can buy it and have it brought into Canada and say he's comeing back to Canada and will use the truck here.

I'm happy with the Ford it more truck then a GM.

I can't put my 20' enclosed trailer onto my GM it sags so low and all I have is a Kubota a walker a ferris pusher mower and trimmers in it.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1620899 said:


> Yes. Has to be used. With x amount of Kim's on it. I tried over a year ago and ended up buying a f350 from Jon pristine property's dealer.
> 
> GM has scared the livening day lights out of the dealers. Buffalo or Michagine or any border town won't do it. It's not worth the risk to them as gm says they will pull there dealer licence if they are caught or so the dealers told me. I almost jada deal from Colorado was all set to go a d last minute they pulled the plug. I then made a deal In Pennsylvania but so much BS with getting a title from the state. I waited a month a d still had no title.
> 
> If your son is stationed in the us for the military he can buy it and have it brought into Canada and say he's comeing back to Canada and will use the truck here.
> 
> I'm happy with the Ford it more truck then a GM.
> 
> I can't put my 20' enclosed trailer onto my GM it sags so low and all I have is a Kubota a walker a ferris pusher mower and trimmers in it.


You might win for most spelling mistakes in one post. 

I don't want to get into a Ford GM war, I already know the answer.

My BIL lives in Kentucky, I wonder if he buys it out of state he doesn't pay the taxes and then he could sell it to me, just a thought. Still 10K less in the US even with my LO discount.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

search a dealer in orangevile. Prices were crazy


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1620930 said:


> search a dealer in orangevile. Prices were crazy


That's where my last one came from. White one's seem extinct.


----------



## JD Dave

Miles have nothing to do with it as my 07 had 69 miles on it. My 11 had 2200 miles on it but had never been registered and I brought it home onlt with a certifacte of origin, no title so she was considered brand new. The trick is GM flips corperate vehicles every 3 months at auction and those vehicles have never been titled but are considered new. I gauruntee you can buy this one for 50k. http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...][]]&listingId=340406396&listingIndex=5&Log=0


----------



## JD Dave

To bad this isn't a Denali. http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...][]]&listingId=341861960&listingIndex=9&Log=0


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I think I just heard chad do a Homer Simpson "doh!"


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1620928 said:


> You might win for most spelling mistakes in one post.
> 
> I don't want to get into a Ford GM war, I already know the answer.
> 
> My BIL lives in Kentucky, I wonder if he buys it out of state he doesn't pay the taxes and then he could sell it to me, just a thought. Still 10K less in the US even with my LO discount.


I think that will work. My MIL bought a house in Florida so I'm hoping ot try that buying a new van for my wife.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1620948 said:


> I think that will work. My MIL bought a house in Florida so I'm hoping ot try that buying a new van for my wife.


15 passenger savanna. ?


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1620950 said:


> 15 passenger savanna. ?


That's my oldest daughters name with an h on the end.


----------



## cet

How about this one. http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...000&listingId=341149087&listingIndex=12&Log=0


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

incredible deals. Wow


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha -

So EC is saying Light snow after Midnight, but I don't see anything on Radar, and WN says flurries.... Light snow is language that usually means something.... 

Anyway, back to part two of this holiday!


----------



## goel

Showing 5, 6 and 7 am over here, just a great time to get snow.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1620955 said:


> How about this one. http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...000&listingId=341149087&listingIndex=12&Log=0


 Great deal but a no go as it's new. I only searched white ones. The black has grown in me though.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1620937 said:


> Miles have nothing to do with it as my 07 had 69 miles on it. My 11 had 2200 miles on it but had never been registered and I brought it home onlt with a certifacte of origin, no title so she was considered brand new. The trick is GM flips corperate vehicles every 3 months at auction and those vehicles have never been titled but are considered new. I gauruntee you can buy this one for 50k. http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...][]]&listingId=340406396&listingIndex=5&Log=0


I like that truck but I would have to change my clothes before driving home.

I think I'm going to phone my BIL to see what he thinks.


----------



## cet

How about this one, http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/GMC-...5033359?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item1e7829f08f Any idea how much that would be to ship home or maybe Buffalo


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1621001 said:


> How about this one, http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/GMC-...5033359?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item1e7829f08f Any idea how much that would be to ship home or maybe Buffalo


That's a nice truck but there's a 2012 exactly the same up a orangeville motors with 12k or around there and I think you can buy it for 54k. So I think that's a better deal once its all said and done.


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1620928 said:


> You might win for most spelling mistakes in one post.
> 
> I don't want to get into a Ford GM war, I already know the answer.
> 
> My BIL lives in Kentucky, I wonder if he buys it out of state he doesn't pay the taxes and then he could sell it to me, just a thought. Still 10K less in the US even with my LO discount.


lol thx I try. Its the Ipad with auto correct. I know there was something where if the truck was going to be shipped out of state via motor carrier you wouldn't have to pay state tax as well. Your warranty wont kick in for 3 or 6 month if you buy a new GM out of the US.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1621008 said:


> lol thx I try. Its the Ipad with auto correct. I know there was something where if the truck was going to be shipped out of state via motor carrier you wouldn't have to pay state tax as well. Your warranty wont kick in for 3 or 6 month if you buy a new GM out of the US.


If it was a Ford I would be worried about the warranty. Should be OK with the GMC :laughing:.

I love auto correct, I've sent some pretty funny texts


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1621008 said:


> lol thx I try. Its the Ipad with auto correct. I know there was something where if the truck was going to be shipped out of state via motor carrier you wouldn't have to pay state tax as well. Your warranty wont kick in for 3 or 6 month if you buy a new GM out of the US.


That's another misconception about warranty. If something happens gm will look after it the same as if an American was on holidays here and had a problem. Maybe it's I just have a good dealer.


----------



## schrader

I have had two US fords no warranty issues at all, my buddies US F550 had 22k worth of warranty done three months after he bought it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What happened to Monday??? Now 10cm's? Dagnamit


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC;1620829 said:


> Don't be so sad guys.
> http://m.urbandictionary.com/#define?term=Steak and Blowjob Day


Man, wish I woulda known, I got Quasadillas!:crying:


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1621063 said:


> What happened to Monday??? Now 10cm's? Dagnamit


I think JD gave the guys a few bucks to post that. Most of that should melt for you in TO.


----------



## cet

schrader;1621060 said:


> I have had two US fords no warranty issues at all, my buddies US F550 had 22k worth of warranty done three months after he bought it.


I would love to buy a F550. Those damn trucks scare me. At 19,500GVW and 4x4 there a great plow salt truck. I like the 08 in the forsale section but don't think I could take the chance.


----------



## Triple L

And a ford 550 turns wayy sharper the a dodge 5500... lunch is going to taste good  lol


----------



## Triple L

The new terrastar 4x4 is out... Allison 1350 rds and air ride sure make it attractive... less the 6.4 L maxxforce 7 as they call it... not sure a h s pickup tuner would work on those trucks... atleast its jot a cab off job as the tilt forward hood makes everything easy to work on...


----------



## SHAWZER

Picked up 4 new cooper discoverer m &s tires , 235/ 85/ 16 , $ 225.00 each. Includes mounting and balancing plus tax. Did not realize how wore out my other tires are until side by side.. Thinking ahead for next winter...... now my head hurts.


----------



## Mr.Markus

You will like those tires.. I bought the Cooper Discoverer AT3 last fall 265/though . they are night and day above the Hercules for traveling on ice. My Herc rep just called last week and told me there is a recall on some I bought in 2010.( and wore out) so I get 4 new tires.Thumbs Up


----------



## adamhumberview

Any of you guys from london area know a place to dispose of clean fill?? I have an excavation coming up of roughly 150 tri axle loads. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Monday storm is down to 1cm now......


----------



## Grassman09

I don't trust them. I'm gonna give everything the once over if its nice out tomorrow.


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1621458 said:


> Monday storm is down to 1cm now......


That's great news, I've had enough this winter.

That's going to be a huge disappointment for Jon.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahaha - yeah, that's right, tears would flow from my eyes.


----------



## musclecarboy

Pristine PM ltd;1621581 said:


> hahaha - yeah, that's right, tears would flow from my eyes.


Anyone on contract is very upset I'm sure


----------



## JD Dave

One more big snow would be a nice way to end the year.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1621629 said:


> One more big snow would be a nice way to end the year.


Hopefully it comes Dec. 31.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

ha - it's weird. I want snow coverage as long as possible because it saves us alot of labour costs if we don't have to start the spring cleanup's early.

But, we could also make money by starting landscaping, which would be nice, but wouldn't be enough to cover the expense of the extra labour.

It's an odd position to be in.

But, at the end of the day, I want summer here asap, I like the structure.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1621653 said:


> ha - it's weird. I want snow coverage as long as possible because it saves us alot of labour costs if we don't have to start the spring cleanup's early.
> 
> But, we could also make money by starting landscaping, which would be nice, but wouldn't be enough to cover the expense of the extra labour.
> 
> It's an odd position to be in.
> 
> But, at the end of the day, I want summer here asap, I like the structure.


You sound like you should be wearing a skit, can't make up your mind. I don't have any summer work so open the golf course ASAP I've got time to play this year.


----------



## grandview

Anyone get snow up there now? Looks like a big band headed my way


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus;1621219 said:


> You will like those tires.. I bought the Cooper Discoverer AT3 last fall 265/though . they are night and day above the Hercules for traveling on ice. My Herc rep just called last week and told me there is a recall on some I bought in 2010.( and wore out) so I get 4 new tires.Thumbs Up


Yes, this is my 3rd set of cooper tires, usually get 5 winters out of them being dedicated snow tires.


----------



## DeVries

grandview;1621795 said:


> Anyone get snow up there now? Looks like a big band headed my way


Nothing here, just came thru Erie lots of snow there.


----------



## cet

grandview;1621795 said:


> Anyone get snow up there now? Looks like a big band headed my way


Less then a trace here.


----------



## cet

They raised all our snow totals for next week. Looks like this winter just wants to hold on. Not really going to warm up either.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nice band came through here at 8am 2cm followed by sun. Nice Sat. morning salt run in daylight for a change.


----------



## potskie

we got the usual 30% chance of flurries half CM this morning 

At 5am I'm standing at my front window watching it snow and I look at the EC morning update and it says 60% chance of flurries. Chuckled pretty good at that.

We are down to 1-3 monday. BUT! they are saying 1-3 everyday next week.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I dont have highflow so here is a deal for someone who might

stump grinder

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...inder-Skidsteer-attachment-W0QQAdIdZ465023954


----------



## Landcare - Mont

How come you Ontario guys aren't taking out your share of this snow before it gets to Montreal on Monday night?


----------



## CGM Inc.

potskie;1621908 said:


> We are down to 1-3 monday. BUT! they are saying 1-3 everyday next week.


rather have the 1 big one versus this crap all week! Agree with Jon, snow covered ground for another month would be awesome!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Landcare - Mont;1622011 said:


> How come you Ontario guys aren't taking out your share of this snow before it gets to Montreal on Monday night?


Your snow must be bi...

...lingual!

Doesn't like the english.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

But it's coming from Texas - amazing that Pauline hasn't found a way to stop it at the Ontario border. LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Haha - now that's funny! She probably has a minister working on it... after they are done changing Pizza to La Pizza


----------



## Landcare - Mont

See what our private forecaster has in store for Tuesday and Wednesday (mardi et mercredi):

PREVISION EMISE DE MET TECH A 22H00 SAMEDI 16 MARS 2013:



== PREVISION VALABLES DE 22H CE SOIR A 06H DIMANCHE:

CIEL NUAGEUX AVEC ECLAIRCIES,
APRES 05H CIEL NUAGEUX AVEC PROB 40PCT D'UNE AVERSE DE NEIGE LEGERE (TRACE).
VENTS O 10-15KM, APRES 04H ONO 15-20KM.
TEMPERATURES / HUM REL / PDP:
21H -7 68/-15 ** 
00H -8 83/-16 20
03H -9 88/-16 20
06H -10 89/-17 40



== PREVISION VALABLES DE 06H A 18H DIMANCHE:

CIEL NUAGEUX AVEC PROB 40PCT D'UNE AVERSE DE NEIGE LEGERE (TRACE),
APRES 09H CIEL NUAGEUX AVEC ECLAIRCIES. 
VENTS ONO 15-20KM, APRES 10H O 15-25KM.
TEMPERATURES / HUM REL / PDP:
09H -7 76/-14 40 
12H -4 58 20
15H -2 52/-11 20 
18H -2 48 20



== PREVISION VALABLES DE 18H DEMAIN A 06H LE LENDEMAIN:

QUELQUES NUAGES EPARS.
VENTS O 15-20KM, APRES 20H ONO 10-15KM.
TEMPERATURES / HUM REL / PDP:
21H -4 54/-12 20
00H -7 62 0
03H -10 73/-15 0
06H -12 82 0



PERIODE 00-06 06-12 12-18 18-00 SOL PCT MAX / MIN PRECIP


LUN 0 0 20 40 40 -1 -12 TRACE
MAR 60 70 70 70 0 0 -6 15 A 25CM
MER 70 60 60 60 0 0 -4 2 A 5CM
JEU 60 60 60 50 0 +1 -3 TR A 2CM

(Don't know why I can't get the format to copy and paste so the columns line up.)


----------



## goel

Beautiful. Nothing in the forecast and yet I can see it starting to cover my truck.


----------



## potskie

Yup more 30% chance of flurries snow.
not much at this point but Exeter isn't looking overly promising.


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1622196 said:


> Beautiful. Nothing in the forecast and yet I can see it starting to cover my truck.


Sure you are not hallucinating?


----------



## goel

Grassman09;1622205 said:


> Sure you are not hallucinating?


Only a little. But I still went out and put one of the salt trucks in the shop just in case. 6 am check here we come.


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1622208 said:


> Only a little. But I still went out and put one of the salt trucks in the shop just in case. 6 am check here we come.


W net shows a band coming through around then. You can buy me breakfast ill be in town around then.


----------



## cet

Is Monday night going to be the last push of the season? They have taken the rain away and it is all snow for us. The timing looks good but I was ready to move on to spring.

I bought a used hoist. We are going to try and take it down and move it today.


----------



## ff1221

cet;1622235 said:


> Is Monday night going to be the last push of the season? They have taken the rain away and it is all snow for us. The timing looks good but I was ready to move on to spring.
> 
> I bought a used hoist. We are going to try and take it down and move it today.


Have fun with that, take home all your fingers and remember where all the parts go.


----------



## greywynd

Good luck with that move cet, as great as having a hoist is, moving them is a royal pita. Top heavy, awkward, etc, nothing nice about moving them at all.


----------



## SHAWZER

Late 2 inch fluffy snow , good thing its sunday.


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;1622315 said:


> Late 2 inch fluffy snow , good thing its sunday.


Just got back from a shovel/salt run, nothing like LE on the 17th of March. Looks like more on the way this week. Supercross weekend is next weekend so winter needs to end before then because I am taking a weekend off.


----------



## Grassman09

schrader;1622350 said:


> Just got back from a shovel/salt run, nothing like LE on the 17th of March. Looks like more on the way this week. Supercross weekend is next weekend so winter needs to end before then because I am taking a weekend off.


This will be the 3rd year for us. I go to see the bikes and the Cats.


----------



## Grassman09

This was Winter a week from yesterday 2011. CET do you like Orange GMC trucks?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Happy St Patricks Day guys


----------



## Triple L

First dually backhoe I've ever seen 

In the paddyday parade


----------



## Mr.Markus

Can't say I've ever seen that either....they must have some big operators.


----------



## cet

It took me a second to find the truck but I must say it's pretty ugly.

So EC lowers the snow for tomorrow and TWN raises it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the 24hour for Monday says 10-15cm for me 
I think it will be the last plow but we might have another salt


----------



## cet

If this is the last plow and one more salt I could live with that.

Got the hoist all down and to the shop. One of the guys helping didn't like the fact we both yelled at him at the same time so he took his toys and went home. He was only there 15 minutes and I don't think he wanted to be since he showed up in his Sunday best. The other guy helping was his Brother so it was funny after but not at the time. It was pretty quick. Its all in the shop, but the 2 main posts are still in the truck which I'll take out tomorrow when my main guy comes in. I have to cut part of the ceiling out as it is 8" to high for the shop. It's been a while since someone has said it was to big to fit.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1622360 said:


> This will be the 3rd year for us. I go to see the bikes and the Cats.


Looks to be the same amount of people they get to a Blue Jays game.


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1622622 said:


> Looks to be the same amount of people they get to a Blue Jays game.


I think more. I tried to get season opener tickets last year to they jays but it was sold out.
I should have gone to the season opener of the cubs at Wrigley field when I was in Chicago getting my salter. Maybe I'll go when I go back in a few weeks to pick up a truck.


----------



## schrader

The supercross usually draws 35,000 people, always a good show and ticket are well priced too.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cet- Did you get a ford so you will have something to test the hoist out with?


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1622668 said:


> Cet- Did you get a ford so you will have something to test the hoist out with?


or a Dodge. I think princess auto has transmission stands on sale in the last flyer.

Just silly things on my Fords. Exhaust sensor and DEF sensor. Stupid emission crap. Would like to put on the exhaust kit I hove for it sitting taking up space in my sea can.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grassman09;1622671 said:


> or a Dodge. I think princess auto has transmission stands on sale in the last flyer.
> 
> Just silly things on my Fords. Exhaust sensor and DEF sensor. Stupid emission crap. Would like to put on the exhaust kit I hove for it sitting taking up space in my sea can.


Ya no doubt and might as well install a paint booth while we are at it. Dodge cancer over the wheel wells. 
I see the light once and a while. Especially cause the USA trucks are so cheap and dodge warranty doesn't exist cross border.


----------



## Grassman09

The ford paint aint much better. I think they uses my nieces water color paints. that or its rail dust that burns into the paint. 

I've seen some trucks come out good with tremclad.


----------



## Triple L

I hung up a new walk ordiments a few weeks ago... getting a extra 150 km's per tank now... all my personal driving is now free... You have to be crazy not to do a dpf delete... add up 150 free km's per week... It doesn't take long to do that math...


----------



## G.Landscape

MIDTOWNPC;1622479 said:


> the 24hour for Monday says 10-15cm for me
> I think it will be the last plow but we might have another salt


Not quite as bad for us but still calling for 5-10cm or us, could be a messy mix of freezing rain and snow.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1622693 said:


> I hung up a new walk ordiments a few weeks ago... getting a extra 150 km's per tank now... all my personal driving is now free... You have to be crazy not to do a dpf delete... add up 150 free km's per week... It doesn't take long to do that math...


I didn't know you drove over 52k a year.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

G.Landscape;1622695 said:


> Not quite as bad for us but still calling for 5-10cm or us, could be a messy mix of freezing rain and snow.


I'd prefer 30cms It would be great to go for lunch with a few who need to renew after a large storm.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1622697 said:


> I didn't know you drove over 52k a year.


maybe she doesn't drive so he has to drive her home.


----------



## Grassman09

Still have 40,000k of warranty on the truck. 80,000 to 100k they sometimes develope issues.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Towed the mini ex to bobcaygeon a today to build some steps into the lake for my parents. Driving home I blew a tire on the float. Didn't notice until I stopped for fuel at 404 major mac. The rim was off the ground, riding on the other tires. Didn't feel a thing! My father, 30 min behind me says he saw it in front of the Sunderland gravel pit!!! Lol


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1622697 said:


> I didn't know you drove over 52k a year.


What? That tank of fuel lasts more then a day now plowing and on average are getting 150 km's more per tank... how's that get me to 52k? when the truck was doing about 250-295 / tank plowing???


----------



## cet

I guess it's the waiting game for tonight. TWN says 5-10 with most of it being snow, EC says 2-4 with everything after midnight being rain. Should be fun regardless, and heavy.

Dean you are allowed to put trucks on hoists for regular maintenance but I know a couple of guys with Fords and Dodges.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Downgraded now. 5 cm on two. Jon you can have breakfast now, you'll keep it down.


----------



## snowplowchick

Red sky in the morning, sailors take warning. Can't post my sunrise pic from my phone.

We've been upgraded. Maybe i'll even get to put the plow on again if the forecast is right.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1622870 said:


> What? That tank of fuel lasts more then a day now plowing and on average are getting 150 km's more per tank... how's that get me to 52k? when the truck was doing about 250-295 / tank plowing???


Well 150km more per tank when I'm getting on avg over 800km per tank is close to 1000km so there's 52 weeks in a year. So you do the math. You don't plow with your lml and that's what I'm talking about. And talking per tank is not a good way to do it when tanks come in different sizes.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Anywhere from 2-10cm it is....take your pick.


----------



## Alpha Property

I pick 2cm and stay plus 1 or 2


----------



## DeVries

Snow here now maybe last half hour or so, but looks like the system has broken in two. Maybe wrap around tomorrow morning we need to worry about?


----------



## Landcare - Mont

So, we're supposed to get between 22 and 40 cms of snow between midnight tonight and Wednesday morning.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1623107 said:


> Well 150km more per tank when I'm getting on avg over 800km per tank is close to 1000km so there's 52 weeks in a year. So you do the math. You don't plow with your lml and that's what I'm talking about. And talking per tank is not a good way to do it when tanks come in different sizes.


Ya I'm talking about my lmm...
My lml does 1000-1200 / tank with the delete so either way it's 150+ km's per tank savings no matter how you look at it if you get around 800 with your Denali... either way the savings is substantial and the fun factor is worth every penny


----------



## cet

Triple L;1623151 said:


> Ya I'm talking about my lmm...
> My lml does 1000-1200 / tank with the delete so either way it's 150+ km's per tank savings no matter how you look at it if you get around 800 with your Denali... either way the savings is substantial and the fun factor is worth every penny


That's really good mileage. I best I have gotten in my 09 is 650km on 80-85 litres of fuel.


----------



## grandview

Who's getting snow now? I want 80 degree weather now!


----------



## schrader

Landcare - Mont;1623150 said:


> So, we're supposed to get between 22 and 40 cms of snow between midnight tonight and Wednesday morning.


You can keep that up there, way too much for me.

Just got word today I lost a contract of 16 years to a guy with a pick up and plow and crap summer mowers. Price was the only issue, place is impossible to plow with a truck.( ha ha good luck to him) They are in for a surprise this year. Seems like the condos that have been receiving good service for a couple years are being tempted by the cheap prices of the sub par contractors. O well on ward and up ward.


----------



## cet

schrader;1623157 said:


> You can keep that up there, way too much for me.
> 
> Just got word today I lost a contract of 16 years to a guy with a pick up and plow and crap summer mowers. Price was the only issue, place is impossible to plow with a truck.( ha ha good luck to him) They are in for a surprise this year. Seems like the condos that have been receiving good service for a couple years are being tempted by the cheap prices of the sub par contractors. O well on ward and up ward.


This seems to be the way right now. The economy sucks. The guys doing Housing York this year are using all bagged material, even the treated salt for the walks and I have to say they have been doing a pretty good job. It must be pretty expensive though.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1623155 said:


> That's really good mileage. I best I have gotten in my 09 is 650km on 80-85 litres of fuel.


Ya normally my 09 was around 450-500 in the summer pulling the maintenance trailer... Its should be 650 now no problem... with the dpf delete I'd say you pick up on average 4L /100... the lml's have a mulch bigger tank...


----------



## SHAWZER

A-Man , I pm you , not sure it went through.


----------



## GMC Driver

Triple L;1623151 said:


> Ya I'm talking about my lmm...
> My lml does 1000-1200 / tank with the delete so either way it's 150+ km's per tank savings no matter how you look at it if you get around 800 with your Denali... either way the savings is substantial and the fun factor is worth every penny





cet;1623155 said:


> That's really good mileage. I best I have gotten in my 09 is 650km on 80-85 litres of fuel.





Triple L;1623170 said:


> Ya normally my 09 was around 450-500 in the summer pulling the maintenance trailer... Its should be 650 now no problem... with the dpf delete I'd say you pick up on average 4L /100... the lml's have a mulch bigger tank...


Glad you included that last bit Chad - was wondering how the LML's could be that much better. How big is an LML tank? Stock (like Dave's) they get 800 +kms?

My LMM was right where Chris was before the DPF delete (98L tank). Now I can average 700 - 750 kms, best is all highway @ just over 800 kms.

Sorry Dave - not supposed to do it that way, I know. So hand calculated I'm getting around 12.7L/100 or 22.5 MPG (imperial gallon). Drops off plowing or towing.

Back to the weather: Had light snow here since 2:30 pm and only stuck to the grass. Snow stopped in the last 10 minutes, temps steady at +1, salt from last week is holding well so far.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1623158 said:


> This seems to be the way right now. The economy sucks. The guys doing Housing York this year are using all bagged material, even the treated salt for the walks and I have to say they have been doing a pretty good job. It must be pretty expensive though.


Happens every couple of years...some younger guys materialize, go-getters, good quality bad systems and they have no clue what the've left on the table. They follow the assumption that market share is the king and price can always be increased later after the systems are learned.


----------



## Elite_Maint

cet;1623158 said:


> This seems to be the way right now. The economy sucks. The guys doing Housing York this year are using all bagged material, even the treated salt for the walks and I have to say they have been doing a pretty good job. It must be pretty expensive though.


Yeah, I got a call from a place that wants a quote because they say they've had the same guy form 15 years and the prices increase yearly, services is "ok nothing great" and they think its time for a change.

Sometimes i think when people have a place for so long they get used to it and sometimes service might suffer....not always the case but i have seen it at a few places where it seems the company just doesn't care as much...


----------



## Triple L

GMC Driver;1623198 said:


> Glad you included that last bit Chad - was wondering how the LML's could be that much better. How big is an LML tank? Stock (like Dave's) they get 800 +kms?
> 
> My LMM was right where Chris was before the DPF delete (98L tank). Now I can average 700 - 750 kms, best is all highway @ just over 800 kms.
> 
> Sorry Dave - not supposed to do it that way, I know. So hand calculated I'm getting around 12.7L/100 or 22.5 MPG (imperial gallon). Drops off plowing or towing.
> 
> Back to the weather: Had light snow here since 2:30 pm and only stuck to the grass. Snow stopped in the last 10 minutes, temps steady at +1, salt from last week is holding well so far.


Glad you stepped in I think everyone thinks im crazy LOL

Its about a 140L tank, and yes you can get 800km stock, 1100 no problem tuned...

Im exactly where your at with my lml, around 12-14L / 100 depending what im doing


----------



## JD Dave

A lot depends on your driving style but I will agree there is an advantage. I have got 1000 km on a couple tanks. I also don't drive like grandma Chad. My truck is 2.5 years old and has about 30k on it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

How many mpg in under warranty? lol. 

Snowing hard, but I think it's all the same flakes blowing around because the roads are just barely getting white now. Mostly just wet.


----------



## cet

Triple L;1623214 said:


> Glad you stepped in I think everyone thinks im crazy LOL
> 
> Its about a 140L tank, and yes you can get 800km stock, 1100 no problem tuned...
> 
> Im exactly where your at with my lml, around 12-14L / 100 depending what im doing


Will this truck clean air the way it is?

Need a quick answer if possible. I have found a truck in Florida. No way the guy will leave the plates on for me to get it home. I got a quote of $1475 to my door. If I were to ship it to Buffalo I think it would be about 1/2 that but not positive. Anyone have any ideas to get it home. Probably cost me $600 in fuel to get it plus 3-4 days. Can I put this on a dolly? Would it have to go on backwards and pull the driveshaft. Might just give up on it. It is titanium inside and has the small mirrors but besides that it's pretty good.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

2000 pages of this lol we have a novel. I would think it would be half of that in fuel and food but you get to go to Florida. Probably squeak in some golf. I think hertz rents flatbed trailers.


----------



## Alpha Property

Can't you get a temp plate for it in Florida and drive it home? Pay your money at the boarder and do the saftied and title it at home


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1623267 said:


> Will this truck clean air the way it is?
> 
> Need a quick answer if possible. I have found a truck in Florida. No way the guy will leave the plates on for me to get it home. I got a quote of $1475 to my door. If I were to ship it to Buffalo I think it would be about 1/2 that but not positive. Anyone have any ideas to get it home. Probably cost me $600 in fuel to get it plus 3-4 days. Can I put this on a dolly? Would it have to go on backwards and pull the driveshaft. Might just give up on it. It is titanium inside and has the small mirrors but besides that it's pretty good.


Your better off to just get a temporary Florida plate and drive it home or get it shipped to gv. You can also try uship.


----------



## JD Dave

Alpha Property;1623275 said:


> Can't you get a temp plate for it in Florida and drive it home? Pay your money at the boarder and do the saftied and title it at home


You need to riv it at home first. Chris has brought a few US trucks home so he know he drill. I'm thinking shipping is cheaper then flying and driving.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'd offer a road trip with float, but an incident in 07 has me unwelcome in that state lol.


----------



## Alpha Property

Everyone likes a good road trip, I have an aunt and uncle that winter in Florida with a motorhome but there already towing a car home with them


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1623278 said:


> You need to riv it at home first. Chris has brought a few US trucks home so he know he drill. I'm thinking shipping is cheaper then flying and driving.


If I was to ship it home I still think I would fly down and check it out. Fly from Buffalo. How do I get a Florida temp plate without paying their sales tax, just asking no idea.


----------



## rooferdave

cet;1623267 said:


> Will this truck clean air the way it is?
> 
> Need a quick answer if possible. I have found a truck in Florida. No way the guy will leave the plates on for me to get it home. I got a quote of $1475 to my door. If I were to ship it to Buffalo I think it would be about 1/2 that but not positive. Anyone have any ideas to get it home. Probably cost me $600 in fuel to get it plus 3-4 days. Can I put this on a dolly? Would it have to go on backwards and pull the driveshaft. Might just give up on it. It is titanium inside and has the small mirrors but besides that it's pretty good.


try these guys http://carstoflorida.com/

I have driven for them in the past (90's) Ibelieve this is the cheapest route and they do over 10,000 cars a year to and from florida as I recall


----------



## rooferdave

on the topic of fuel, my 03 2500HD has a 128 liter tank and I get no more than 441 kms per tank


----------



## cet

rooferdave;1623310 said:


> try these guys http://carstoflorida.com/
> 
> I have driven for them in the past (90's) Ibelieve this is the cheapest route and they do over 10,000 cars a year to and from florida as I recall


But to drive it you need a plate. If I can get a plate I can drive it home.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1623292 said:


> If I was to ship it home I still think I would fly down and check it out. Fly from Buffalo. How do I get a Florida temp plate without paying their sales tax, just asking no idea.


Your out of state so no sales tax. I got one for the Oshkosh, Freightliner and my Denali. The 07 the dealer let me borrow their plates and I shipped them back to them. Or if your feeling frisky, bring plates with you and just take them off before you cross. You don't need plates to cross the border if your importing.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1623328 said:


> Your out of state so no sales tax. I got one for the Oshkosh, Freightliner and my Denali. The 07 the dealer let me borrow their plates and I shipped them back to them. Or if your feeling frisky, bring plates with you and just take them off before you cross. You don't need plates to cross the border if your importing.


Seeing my 09 is identical to the 12 I found I might get away with that. 
I found where you can get a temporary tag if your out of state but you have to pay what your state tax would be. Not sure how that would work bringing it into Canada.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1623337 said:


> Seeing my 09 is identical to the 12 I found I might get away with that.
> I found where you can get a temporary tag if your out of state but you have to pay what your state tax would be. Not sure how that would work bringing it into Canada.


Use your plates but take them off when crossing, If they run them at the border, I'm not sure what will happen. I had no problems getting them with my other trucks. The Oshkosh they argued a bit and I needed to see the manager but everything went through for around $20.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1623360 said:


> Use your plates but take them off when crossing, If they run them at the border, I'm not sure what will happen. I had no problems getting them with my other trucks. The Oshkosh they argued a bit and I needed to see the manager but everything went through for around $20.


Getting what with your other trucks?


----------



## cet

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130865033359

So who wants to go to Florida?


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1623380 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130865033359
> 
> So who wants to go to Florida?


Temporary plates. You'll be balling in that. Looks like a sweet truck for the money. Even has power steps and I like those slide out beds. YOu better buy seat covers before you drive it home. LOL


----------



## cet

So when you got your temporary plates you didn't have to pay any sales tax because you were bringing it into Canada.

My buddies beige seats look pretty good in his 08 and he's a slob.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Fly allegiant. Cheap to Florida out of buffalo. 
with your money just fly down. Make the deal drive it home. Stop in Georgia and pick up a new float trailer and an enclosed on top. Sell those for $2000 profit each when you get home and take your clubs with you for a few rounds. 

My bank opened me a us bank account. Drafts are $5 and moving money from my can to us account is way less exchange then getting a draft converted from my can account Rate isn't that great right now.


----------



## cet

So just get the temporary plates and bring it home. Sounds like the best idea. Don't really want to send money to someone I don't know. I would also like to see the truck first.


----------



## Grassman09

I have some plates from PA if you want them .lol


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1623155 said:


> That's really good mileage. I best I have gotten in my 09 is 650km on 80-85 litres of fuel.


I'm lucky to get that out of 120L in the 04.


----------



## goel

Foggy as heck climbing the escarpment between Burlington and Waterdown. 

Can't even see the road.


----------



## cet

musclecarboy;1623449 said:


> I'm lucky to get that out of 120L in the 04.


But you drive like you stole it and I'm old.


----------



## CGM Inc.

guess we got our 2cm of snow....


----------



## doh

Elite_Maint;1623213 said:


> Yeah, I got a call from a place that wants a quote because they say they've had the same guy form 15 years and the prices increase yearly, services is "ok nothing great" and they think its time for a change.
> 
> Sometimes i think when people have a place for so long they get used to it and sometimes service might suffer....not always the case but i have seen it at a few places where it seems the company just doesn't care as much...


On the other hand. A person like myself, with 1 truck and a fulltime job. Lost a Major contract 5 years ago. A contract I had for 10 years. A 3-4 hour push with 2-4"s of snow. I had a system that worked good. The lot was always opened by 6:00Am before they opened and cars were parking.

A Major Contractor in town went in and requested the customer's business. On a per hour cost. The Customer was forced to send out a tender to me, the Major Contractor, and a 3rd Local Contractor.

I came in at my usual rate (the same rate I make for 3 driveways/hour without any drivetime), The Major Contractor almost 3 times my rate, the 3rd Contractor at my hourly rate. With Equipment!

The customer was forced to go with the 3rd Contartor, thinking that with Equipment it should take 1-2 hours 1/2 the time. Which should hold true.

Well it is taking 1-2 hours with 2 peices, because it isn't cleaned up until 11-12:00, and they have to battle with cars coming in, parking, and leaving. Thier other contracts have to be opened before 6:00am.

Subpar services at the same prices.

Today's 6-7"s, That ened at 6:00pm if I still held the contract, I would be out all night, so I am glad that I lost it. Now I cleaned up my driveways by 8:30, can rest and hit it again, at 3:30 am.


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1623465 said:


> guess we got our 2cm of snow....


Just a salt run or is it to wet to get out?


----------



## greywynd

Easy push, would be done if we weren't waiting for the walks crews.


----------



## Elite_Maint

doh;1623467 said:


> On the other hand. A person like myself, with 1 truck and a fulltime job. Lost a Major contract 5 years ago. A contract I had for 10 years. A 3-4 hour push with 2-4"s of snow. I had a system that worked good. The lot was always opened by 6:00Am before they opened and cars were parking.
> 
> A Major Contractor in town went in and requested the customer's business. On a per hour cost. The Customer was forced to send out a tender to me, the Major Contractor, and a 3rd Local Contractor.
> 
> I came in at my usual rate (the same rate I make for 3 driveways/hour without any drivetime), The Major Contractor almost 3 times my rate, the 3rd Contractor at my hourly rate. With Equipment!
> 
> The customer was forced to go with the 3rd Contartor, thinking that with Equipment it should take 1-2 hours 1/2 the time. Which should hold true.
> 
> Well it is taking 1-2 hours with 2 peices, because it isn't cleaned up until 11-12:00, and they have to battle with cars coming in, parking, and leaving. Thier other contracts have to be opened before 6:00am.
> 
> Subpar services at the same prices.
> 
> Today's 6-7"s, That ened at 6:00pm if I still held the contract, I would be out all night, so I am glad that I lost it. Now I cleaned up my driveways by 8:30, can rest and hit it again, at 3:30 am.


I don't know why the customer was "forced" to tender just because another company went in asking to service them...doesn't make sense to me if the customer's happy with you and been with you for 10yrs etc...Maybe they weren't happy?

The lowest price doesn't always get the job sometimes customers want a change of scenery IMO.


----------



## Elite_Maint

I'm just salting everything here downtown T.O. Its +3 and most of the snow is melting.


----------



## SHAWZER

1/4" slush here , 2" more later ?


----------



## Elite_Maint

SHAWZER;1623593 said:


> 1/4" slush here , 2" more later ?


I doubt T.O will get that...


----------



## potskie

I honestly think TWN is staffed by morons. It's been snowing for two hrs now with more clearly on the way but the forecast is still 40% chance of flurries.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1623389 said:


> So when you got your temporary plates you didn't have to pay any sales tax because you were bringing it into Canada.
> 
> My buddies beige seats look pretty good in his 08 and he's a slob.


Your the one that told me you wouldn't buy one with that colour seats. LOL My parents love that colour and dislike the Ebony. You just have to show them your canadian drivers licence and you won't have to pay sales tax. I'd bring the plates off your truck just in case though. The truck looks perfect and a great deal for the money.


----------



## schrader

Full push here 5+cm still snowing out now. Looks like it going to snow for the next three days in a row, yea.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1623723 said:


> Your the one that told me you wouldn't buy one with that colour seats. LOL My parents love that colour and dislike the Ebony. You just have to show them your canadian drivers licence and you won't have to pay sales tax. I'd bring the plates off your truck just in case though. The truck looks perfect and a great deal for the money.


I was looking hard for black, tough to turn down a deal and I think this one is OK. There is 1 SLT 2013 in all of Ontario in white and it has a sunroof and to many people told me not to plow with a sunroof. I told my wife not to buy beige seats 2 years ago but you know how that went. She's a clean freek though. I think they will be fine, it's still a work truck. 

I might have to trade you mirrors off your pulling truck. Thumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1623815 said:


> I was looking hard for black, tough to turn down a deal and I think this one is OK. There is 1 SLT 2013 in all of Ontario in white and it has a sunroof and to many people told me not to plow with a sunroof. I told my wife not to buy beige seats 2 years ago but you know how that went. She's a clean freek though. I think they will be fine, it's still a work truck.
> 
> I might have to trade you mirrors off your pulling truck. Thumbs Up


I sold them already.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1623848 said:


> I sold them already.


Well that wasn't very nice. I guess you don't need to see what's behind you in a pulling truck.

My daughter wants to make the trip to Florida when I get the truck, sure would be cheaper then taking her mother. payup


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1623891 said:


> Well that wasn't very nice. I guess you don't need to see what's behind you in a pulling truck.
> 
> My daughter wants to make the trip to Florida when I get the truck, sure would be cheaper then taking her mother. payup


I might trade you off of my denali, as long as your mirror are black. At least you'll get to spend some time with your daughter, it will be nice to have some company.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1623908 said:


> I might trade you off of my denali, as long as your mirror are black. At least you'll get to spend some time with your daughter, it will be nice to have some company.


Well there white now but I could find some tremclad. I thought your Denali had the small mirrors but I've only seen it once.

She would be fun to go with. Only problem I see, isn't the US side only open during regular business hours. Next Friday and Monday are Easter. I just talked to the owner of the truck and he seems pretty legit, that's a relief.


----------



## cet

The Masters starts the beginning of April, might be a slow drive home.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1623921 said:


> The Masters starts the beginning of April, might be a slow drive home.


Will they hold the truck that long with out full payment?


----------



## grandview

A year ago it was 74 outside,today blowing snow!


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1623948 said:


> Will they hold the truck that long with out full payment?


You can't get tickets to the Masters. they are sold out forever. I was lucky enough to go in 2003.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1623977 said:


> You can't get tickets to the Masters. they are sold out forever. I was lucky enough to go in 2003.


I bet if you get that wallet out you can find some tickets.


----------



## grandview

cet;1623977 said:


> You can't get tickets to the Masters. they are sold out forever. I was lucky enough to go in 2003.


Tell them you know LindseyThumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

probably a good idea to stop and pick up a new wideout from esi
while your on the road. Came with it right


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1624040 said:


> I bet if you get that wallet out you can find some tickets.


Tickets are face value $120 for 4 days. I think they go for 2500 or 10,000 for 2 with a house for the week. 

The idea crossed my mind of getting a plow.


----------



## cet

grandview;1624045 said:


> Tell them you know LindseyThumbs Up


When I went in 03 I stood beside Tiger's mom. No one is allowed inside the ropes doesn't matter who you are. Mind you you should have seen the 2 bouncers with her.


----------



## grandview

Blowing snow tonight,didn't ready add up ,only in the corners. threw some salt down on my bank sidewalks this morning


----------



## cet

Here you go.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-2013-MAST...?pt=US_Tickets_all_in_one&hash=item1c312be99c


----------



## G.Landscape

Well there was just over an inch in my driveway this morning, but most of the sites had been blown clean with downtown properties getting a little drifting. Full Salt run with a little touch up plowing. 

Spring is officially here!!!Yea!


----------



## GMC Driver

Congrats Chris - nice truck.

Just a dusting here...


----------



## schrader

Nice streamer coming of the bay now, not exactly how I want the first day of spring to come in.


----------



## SHAWZER

We got 3 " last night , heavy streamer now. Winters not over yet.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Le*

Had 10-15cm of LE streamers last nite... thanks Lake Huron.....


----------



## Landcare - Mont

EC says we got 33 cms before midnight last night. Probably another 4-5 since then but the sun is out now.


----------



## GMC Driver

We were surveying new sites yesterday and stumbled across these beauties on a lot in St. Catharines. Had to get some pics up of these - left me speechless.

Actually, I'm pretty glad the contractor wasn't around because the foreman with me and myself couldn't stop laughing. Unbelievable that they use this stuff. Note the ingenious salt spreader, or the resivoir on the Tracker.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

wow.

thats a sectional pusher by the looks of it. lol 
are those refered to as "lot trucks"


----------



## SHAWZER

Landcare - Mont;1624287 said:


> EC says we got 33 cms before midnight last night. Probably another 4-5 since then but the sun is out now.


You guys got hammered. My son drove to Montreal yesterday, said it was fine . Must have been ahead of the storm .Thats what he told his mother anyway.


----------



## potskie

Why are the blades in the air????

Are they afraid they won't come back up or is it theft prevention?


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1624102 said:


> Tickets are face value $120 for 4 days. I think they go for 2500 or 10,000 for 2 with a house for the week.
> 
> The idea crossed my mind of getting a plow.


At least you got to go once.


----------



## schrader

Where did the pictures go?


----------



## SHAWZER

If you mean the pictures of the old blades they are sill on my laptop.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, I can't see them either. Assuming the worst looking equipment ever?


----------



## SHAWZER

Thats weird , still have pictures here.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Just fyi, I posted before and after shots on the Storms picture forum. It's amazing how hot the sun is at this time of the year - the street in front of the house had about an inch of hardpack on it at 8 o'clock this morning.


----------



## goel

GMC Driver;1624294 said:


> We were surveying new sites yesterday and stumbled across these beauties on a lot in St. Catharines. Had to get some pics up of these - left me speechless.
> 
> Actually, I'm pretty glad the contractor wasn't around because the foreman with me and myself couldn't stop laughing. Unbelievable that they use this stuff. Note the ingenious salt spreader, or the resivoir on the Tracker.


Not able to see the pictures here either.


----------



## ff1221

No pictures here either.


----------



## GMC Driver

Not sure what's going on - I can still see them. Must be a setting thing? I do use Firefox.


----------



## SHAWZER

GMC Driver;1624294 said:


> We were surveying new sites yesterday and stumbled across these beauties on a lot in St. Catharines. Had to get some pics up of these - left me speechless.
> 
> Actually, I'm pretty glad the contractor wasn't around because the foreman with me and myself couldn't stop laughing. Unbelievable that they use this stuff. Note the ingenious salt spreader, or the resivoir on the Tracker.


Pictures for anyone who missed them. Thumbs Up


----------



## SHAWZER

They did not come in again.


----------



## cet

I guess this is why houses cost so much in this little town. #10

http://edmonton.ctvnews.ca/edmonton...city-to-live-calgary-takes-top-spot-1.1203456


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver;1624825 said:


> Not sure what's going on - I can still see them. Must be a setting thing? I do use Firefox.


They showed up on the first time you posted, but are gone for me now. Very road warrior esq...


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Made the list*



cet;1624908 said:


> I guess this is why houses cost so much in this little town. #10
> 
> http://edmonton.ctvnews.ca/edmonton...city-to-live-calgary-takes-top-spot-1.1203456


Stratford, made the list for small cities....I would have to agree tymusic

Also #14in best place to live


----------



## CGM Inc.

StratfordPusher;1625004 said:


> Stratford, made the list for small cities....I would have to agree tymusic
> 
> Also #14in best place to live


Must be that BIBBBBER Dude  have to go out there in summer for art in the park.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Admit it cgm, you're going to check out the birthplace of the biebs


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

If anyone is interested in this stuff I could get it for them 
I bought the guys bobcat today but didnt buy the attachments

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...uipment-BOBCAT-Attachments-W0QQAdIdZ467102641


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

It's an 8ft Horst hla blade with new hoses


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1625195 said:


> If anyone is interested in this stuff I could get it for them
> I bought the guys bobcat today but didnt buy the attachments
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...uipment-BOBCAT-Attachments-W0QQAdIdZ467102641


Must have been a good winter for someone IE you. lol Must be a salt extra guy.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grassman09;1625261 said:


> Must have been a good winter for someone IE you. lol Must be a salt extra guy.


No I'm mainly seasonal. Salt in
But the per pushes added up also

This year I didn't have a wedding to pay for. Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The blade is nice but I bought 3 8611s a while back to rig up


----------



## Grassman09

Kinda small. Would be better with the wings on it. Guessing you didn't need to fix a rear diff in a dump truck or new exhaust manifolds on a GM gasser or a bunch of other silly stuff. 
I figured I could get by with 90 ton of salt this season. Turns out I needed 130.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

a solinoid, a solder fix on salter controller, new chain on motor for spreader, Horst plug replacement, two new batteries, wheel bearing in 99 and a trailer tire repair. Had to fix a mailbox and cold patch a ramp I peeled up. Good winter.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

That's a $4000 bad guess


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1625335 said:


> That's a $4000 bad guess


Yea that guess bit we twice. Figured I'd order some cheaper salt out of the USA. Complete junk. Need twice as much to do the job. I've seen sand grains bigger then this salt. Stuff looks like lime dust. It came on a walking floor truck and the seals around the sides were gone. He couldn't move his trailer the tires were buried, the tractor just spun its tires if he tried to pull away. Live and learn.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1625317 said:


> Kinda small. Would be better with the wings on it. Guessing you didn't need to fix a rear diff in a dump truck or new exhaust manifolds on a GM gasser or a bunch of other silly stuff.
> I figured I could get by with 90 ton of salt this season. Turns out I needed 130.


Why did you go through so much extra salt. More applications, more needed per night then expected or just the crappy salt.

I budgetted for $45k and pretty much hit it right on. You missed by 50%, that's not really close.


----------



## Grassman09

I had 3 less properties to look after this season. 2 were a decent size. Only had 1 new property this year but that one did not make up for the other 3. I was not applying the salt as heavy as last season. It was only the last 33 ton of salt that was crap. The Draglam salt which I think is from cargil is good sized granules. Maybe my excell spreadsheet formula was wrong.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1625359 said:


> I had 3 less properties to look after this season. 2 were a decent size. Only had 1 new property this year but that one did not make up for the other 3. I was not applying the salt as heavy as last season. It was only the last 33 ton of salt that was crap. The Draglam salt which I think is from cargil is good sized granules. Maybe my excell spreadsheet formula was wrong.


Hopefully you made a little extra on the plowing end with fewer plows. Guessing the salt is a tough game.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09 - do you plow with the single axle salt truck as well or is it dedicated?


----------



## Grassman09

It's just a salt truck. the other dump truck I want to add a 11' buyers stainless plow to it. Maybe get second plow frame so both can share a plow. The other dump truck is a auto trans other is a 6 speed but geared low better for plowing. It's for sale but I won't get what I have into it now so might as well keep it.


----------



## cet

Nice 3am phone call to tell me it's a full push in Keswick/Sutton and maybe a few more schools. This has been quite the week here.


----------



## grandview

Just dosen't want to stop. Nagging snow all night ,not enough to do anything.Just cold out.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Snow ice mix hit this am at 5:30 after i already checked. Glad I had salt down left over Did a few touch ups just now.

Being a lakeside community sometimes really mixes it up


----------



## cet

I got a text wed morning from one of my drivers, I'm hopping a plane to Costa Rica and will be home thur. Of course it's his schools that need doing last night and there the farthest from my house. Send the guy that used to do them last year. 30 min later I get a call from the salt truck driver telling me Richards schools need doing, he's the guy I sent to the other schools.  Phone the guy that used to do his schools and we're all good. Just love it when 1 guy goes away, it always snows.

I have a meeting this morning at 1 school. They told me to push all the snow in this new location, told them that wasn't a good idea but he has a jacket and tie so I'm the dummy. Well they flooded the neighbours basement. Maybe the dumb plow guy might know just a little.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

you should show up wearing a tux with your plow truck


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I just realized you said $45000 worth of salt. 
Holy moly


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1625535 said:


> I just realized you said $45000 worth of salt.
> Holy moly


Nice late fluffy stuff this morning, I experimented with salting and plowing and both worked just as well, could've saved some salt if I plowed it all...but when you're salt extra....


----------



## JD Dave

We had a full salt this morning but are still under our avg salt usage. We've used a little over 900 tonne. Last year we didn't even use 700 but the winter was so short. Just trying to decide if I should order another load as we only have 35 ton left. I found this year we had bigger storms and we generally use less salt that way then having multiple small storms. Looking forward to switching to farm related work.


----------



## schrader

Full push and a half here, got 5-8 cm before it finally cleared. On my way to TO so I'm praying for noooo more snow.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I could probably get by with the salt JD and CET spill


----------



## greywynd

I just keep the extra packets from the fast food places. Bit fine, but it works.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I know your fast food habit Mark, at 2 packets/visit, you probably end up with as much salt as JD and CET combined!! lol

Brand war joking aside, those of you with new 2500 dodges with cummins in them, are you pretty happy with them? Good mileage? Any major issues etc...? 2 months in, my father is pretty well fed up with his half ton hemi. Its either getting traded on something diesel, or going private sale and then something diesel. Thats his first dodge since 1991, and he loves the truck. Its good looking, comfortable and decent power.We're thinking the dodge dealer may be more inclined to do a better deal than private seeing as they made all the modifications, if he is trading up. So any input on the new style cummins trucks would be appreciated. 

If he goes that route, I think I may have to become a professional. I hear that the L.O. organization I rip on thouroughly is worth the price of admission for the savings on new dodges/chevys. Maybe I can win some awards too! lol.

I think last weekend when he pulled our empty dump trailer to the cottage and was getting 5.8 mpg that made the decision clear. Its only averaging 10-11 when it isn't pulling. 5.5-7 when the trailer is on. It has smoked out HID headlights in it, and one of them has burned out 3 times already. They keep fixing it under warranty, but they're trying to say that we should just put the stocks ones back in. That would be fine, but he paid more money for a decked out truck and it should be reliable as such. 

Soo.... Anyone wanna buy a half ton?


----------



## Triple L

Is your dad a hard accelerator? That's terrible!!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

He plays around with it a bit, but the 10-11mpg is trying to take it easy to see how good of mileage he can get. Gassers arent designed twist that much rubber.


----------



## Mr.Markus

As long as we're selling stuff...

I have a friend with a tri axle equipement trailer. Good for a backhoe, he's wants to update to a longer tandem. $2400 I'll be out there tomorrow and get a pic up, and the specs.
Also if you need out of the house and made some money this season http://www.stewartsequip.com/file.aspx?id=7081c8a1-bedc-4fa5-b652-ab7055f3efe1


----------



## greywynd

Sad to say, but I get way better mileage in the V10. Empty I run around 14-16mpg, loaded I run about 10-11 last I checked.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Last I checked you're turning a lot less tire....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I think I may come down to check out that auction. No money to buy anything, but it never hurts to look. $2400 is really cheap for something that heavy. Is it in good shape?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Decent shape, he knows what it needs and will be honest with you about it, certified last Oct. Electric brakes. Grassman should check this out.


----------



## greywynd

R.G.PEEL;1625781 said:


> Last I checked you're turning a lot less tire....


Maybe, but still better mileage, and it's a 3/4 ton instead of a half ton.

If he goes to a new Cummins though it should kick it up a couple notches for mileage.


----------



## Alpha Property

I may be interested in the trailer as well Mr. Markus,
Grassman, thanks for the tip on Jensen Trailers, I picked up the last leftover 7x12 enclosed they had. It seams like a much better built trailer than my 20 foot Atlas enclosed. Have to wait and see how well it holds up.

PS Grassman, I was going to say Hi to you the other day but you looked busy and the sun was starting to go up, you were salting in Milton by the Homedepo and I made a lap behind you in a white cab'd black boxed F450 through your parking lot


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'll talk to him tomorrow and get you guys a pic.

Anyone looking for a Kubota 331 72"
2009 2088hrs. Needs anti scalp rollers and a brake safety switch $8600.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1625651 said:


> We had a full salt this morning but are still under our avg salt usage. We've used a little over 900 tonne. Last year we didn't even use 700 but the winter was so short. Just trying to decide if I should order another load as we only have 35 ton left. I found this year we had bigger storms and we generally use less salt that way then having multiple small storms. Looking forward to switching to farm related work.


Same here, pretty much but our residual from the other day held up just fine.
Haven't done a total on salt usage but sure wasn't as much as last year either.


----------



## cet

Grant I have been shopping trucks for the last 2 weeks. Only from GM. LO discount is $12,500 and you can't combine it with any other offers not even TD visa $. For an SLT or Denali I could get $17,000-17,500 off but they didn't have any white trucks so I bought that used one in the US. A pretty loaded SLT is around $75 and a Denali is closer to $80. There's a few more zero's there.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

what was the $17-17500 off for? Just a combination of existing dealer incentives? I really like the truck you just picked up. I think my father is trying to use buying a bigger dodge as leverage to get good money back for the one he just bought from them.


----------



## Saliba

cet;1625840 said:


> Grant I have been shopping trucks for the last 2 weeks. Only from GM. LO discount is $12,500 and you can't combine it with any other offers not even TD visa $. For an SLT or Denali I could get $17,000-17,500 off but they didn't have any white trucks so I bought that used one in the US. A pretty loaded SLT is around $75 and a Denali is closer to $80. There's a few more zero's there.


Thats a pretty nice discount for up here, didn't know you guys could get that much off. Wish the OFA would have something like that for farmers. I got 13 off list on this truck in new hamburg back in november. Probably should have gone south and bought one but didn't. Was going to go with a dodge but my whole family has had GM's their entire life and they've been pretty good and seeing as though this one is a keeper i'd like it to last.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Have you talked to anyone who has a hemi with a bunch of Kms on it. I thought they were way better then that.


----------



## cet

I'm going to assume it was the LO discount and then what ever the dealer wanted to add. I phoned Humberview and that was their pricing.They had a black Denali that they didn't seem interested in dealer trading and I'm not the best at keeping my stuff clean. I went to 2 dealers in North Bay 1 had a black Denali and the other had a black SLT dually. The white one I found at Georgian was beige inside. The one I bought is titanium inside which I'm hoping might be better. The price was right and I was lucky to win the bid plus there are a few aftermarket things.

If there are more Dodge's available then your Dad has a good chance of getting a good trade in but in GM's case they know they will sell what they have. The earliest I would have seen a 2014 was Nov. 30 and there was no promise for that but the truck was only $500 more then a 2013. I'm sure I will be happy with the 12 as I still enjoy my 09 and I still have my 96 beater car to take to the golf course. Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Why don't you guys all get the same truck Lol. 

They do look very nice guys. I'm glad you guys have done so well that you can buy them. I like it when guys get new trucks. It's a bit of a toot your own horn feeling. I'm not there yet. 

Just got home from some drywall. A little dry. Time for a cold one


----------



## R.G.PEEL

This one is jacked up 6inches with 20" rims and 37"heavy treaded mud tires. That's what is killing the mileage. They should have done all that stuff to a cummins. I have to admit its a really good looking truck. Not designed for that. Magnaflow exhaust helped out a bit, but its still WAY to pricey to drive as much as he does. It goes from tottenham to alliston, to oshawa, north york, and back to tottenham every day right now because thats the spread on his jobsites.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Your tires are off setting the mileage 
If you don't have that adjusted with a tuner it's off


----------



## cet

Saliba;1625896 said:


> Thats a pretty nice discount for up here, didn't know you guys could get that much off. Wish the OFA would have something like that for farmers. I got 13 off list on this truck in new hamburg back in november. Probably should have gone south and bought one but didn't. Was going to go with a dodge but my whole family has had GM's their entire life and they've been pretty good and seeing as though this one is a keeper i'd like it to last.


That's pretty sweet. If you want to trade mirrors let me know. 

Farmers like to drive Denali's.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Get on a dodge forum and ask


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1625916 said:


> Your tires are off setting the mileage
> If you don't have that adjusted with a tuner it's off


Hemi's are terrible on fuel, worse then Ford's. In a gas truck GM beats them all.

Grant tell your dad at his age he doesn't need a kids truck any more.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Good point Dean. I know it isn't tuned, we're trying to find a tuner for it to see if it helps as much as it does on the diesels. Does anyone know if one exists yet? 

The mileage is terrible just by the fuel reciept calculations, but the dashboard readout would be out by about 15%. Even correcting this it only gets 12.6 mpg.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

You're correct Cet, but he'll never grow up. lol. He likes his toys, and they never stay stock. Even buying it the way it was, he still ordered new exhaust within a week...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/best/bestworstEPAtrucksNF.shtml#noEVs


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1625930 said:


> http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/best/bestworstEPAtrucksNF.shtml#noEVs


Dean I don't see Dodge in either catagory, are they shy.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hypertech makes one for the hemi I think 

The engine has to break in also no?

Try performance improvements by the Durham college campus on simcoe in north Oshawa when he is in that area. 

shrader has an f150 maybe he can share 

I never pay attention to fuel in my truck. When its half I fill it 
I fill up in Cobourg as much as I can.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1625932 said:


> Dean I don't see Dodge in either catagory, are they shy.


Sorry that was actually the wrong page. Phone won't let me copy paste. And I just realized the ram is a v6 in that link and the gm is a hybrid


----------



## JD Dave

Hmm 37" tires and you wonder why your mileage sucks. Grant are you talking US gallons or Imperial?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Dodge 1500s. http://www.fueleconomy.gov/mpg/MPG.do?action=browseList2&make=Dodge&model=Ram 1500 Pickup 4WD


----------



## cet

Grant if he drives that much you can't tell me the diesel would be cheaper without considering resale value. I have 6 diesels and 2 gas trucks, the gas trucks are the last to leave the yard. The one salt truck has salted maybe 5 times this year and we have been out between 40-50 depending on the area.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Gm 1500. http://www.fueleconomy.gov/mpg/MPG.do?action=browseList2&make=GMC&model=Sierra 1500 4WD


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1625911 said:


> Why don't you guys all get the same truck Lol.
> 
> They do look very nice guys. I'm glad you guys have done so well that you can buy them. I like it when guys get new trucks. It's a bit of a toot your own horn feeling. I'm not there yet.
> 
> Just got home from some drywall. A little dry. Time for a cold one


The way you're going you'll be there soon. I'm lucky, I like to customize them for work, if I could get my wife to drive a bigger vehicle I'd have a top of the line 4X4 pick up. She's happy with her new AWD SUV. for about 1/2 the money.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1625934 said:


> Sorry that was actually the wrong page. Phone won't let me copy paste. And I just realized the ram is a v6 in that link and the gm is a hybrid


Sounds like your drywall dust remedie is getting the better of you. Aren't you the computer guy.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Compare gas grocery getters. 
http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/Find.do?action=sbs&id=31451&id=31453


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1625939 said:


> The way you're going you'll be there soon. I'm lucky, I like to customize them for work, if I could get my wife to drive a bigger vehicle I'd have a top of the line 4X4 pick up. She's happy with her new AWD SUV. for about 1/2 the money.


I wanted to get my wife the truck I have now and I would take an extended cab or even reg. cab, that went over like a lead ballon, even after I told her how much stuff you could pack in it on her shopping trips.


----------



## greywynd

cet;1625942 said:


> I wanted to get my wife the truck I have now and I would take an extended cab or even reg. cab, that went over like a lead ballon, even after I told her how much stuff you could pack in it on her shopping trips.


And she could just take a trailer with her to save you a trip....


----------



## cet

greywynd;1625945 said:


> And she could just take a trailer with her to save you a trip....


Well..... last summer when she went with my daughter to buy some stuff for my daughters house at school I got the call, we've bought so much stuff it won't fit in the car can you bring the trailer down. I reply won't it fit in my truck, NO. I will say they saved a ton of money but I missed my Sunday morning golf game and that wasn't good.


----------



## greywynd

Did you have to play two games on Monday to make up the difference then?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

He knew it would be that bad, I think the inner 16 year old said "nah, don't worry about mileage, it looks badass." lol.

We run 2 seperate construction companies. He does inside and I do outside. The chevy that is now ours for plowing and sometimes towing used to be his for commuting and carrying materials. By experimenting with different sizes of pickups with different engines, 2x4 vs 4x4, gas vs diesel etc.... that turned out to be the lowest cost for driving when all factors were considered. He switched trucks like underwear for a while before that one. That one stayed around. At 450 000, we just figured it was getting too high in kms to reliably keep in use everyday so we switched it over to be a secondary truck/plow truck for R.G. figuring it would last a lot longer and make a lot more money in that role and it has. 

He has since been pushing his side a lot more in the direction of construction consultation and oversight. This doesn't require towing much so he's started the experiments again lol. The last year has seen a dually, a cube van, a cargo van, a car, and now the dodge lol. We talked about it today and I think its time to just go back to a diesel 3/4 ton pickup for another 450 000! lol By 2019 I'll have another high mile well maintained plow truck lol


----------



## cet

greywynd;1625957 said:


> Did you have to play two games on Monday to make up the difference then?


I like your thinking. We leave on holidays April 27 at 11pm for WV. Get there at 7:30am approx play 36 per day for the next 5 days then 27 on Friday, drive home and play here Saturday morning. I need professional help but that would cut into my golf budget. And I'm the youngest of the 4. The oldest is 72, last year he played over 200 rounds and walks all of them.


----------



## cet

Grant there is a mobile tire guy up here that a lot of guys use. He has an older Dodge, manual that when I saw it last year had 1,800,000 on it. He had already bought another truck but this thing won't die.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1625911 said:


> Why don't you guys all get the same truck Lol.
> 
> They do look very nice guys. I'm glad you guys have done so well that you can buy them. I like it when guys get new trucks. It's a bit of a toot your own horn feeling. I'm not there yet.
> 
> Just got home from some drywall. A little dry. Time for a cold one


It is kinda funny 3 of us have Denali's and Chris and Adam both have Denali look alikes now LOL


----------



## cet

Triple L;1625964 said:


> It is kinda funny 3 of us have Denali's and Chris and Adam both have Denali look alikes now LOL


You're still on the fence with that Ford.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1625964 said:


> It is kinda funny 3 of us have Denali's and Chris and Adam both have Denali look alikes now LOL


The men are separated from the boys by the farmer plates now I guess...


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1625967 said:


> The men are separated from the boys by the farmer plates now I guess...


Like my wife says, once you go farmer................


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1625985 said:


> Like my wife says, once you go farmer................


You'll be barefoot for life.


----------



## greywynd

JD Dave;1625985 said:


> Like my wife says, once you go farmer................


You really wonder how big a mistake you really made?


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1625986 said:


> You'll be barefoot for life.


This made me laugh.


----------



## Grassman09

Alpha Property;1625814 said:


> I may be interested in the trailer as well Mr. Markus,
> Grassman, thanks for the tip on Jensen Trailers, I picked up the last leftover 7x12 enclosed they had. It seams like a much better built trailer than my 20 foot Atlas enclosed. Have to wait and see how well it holds up.
> 
> PS Grassman, I was going to say Hi to you the other day but you looked busy and the sun was starting to go up, you were salting in Milton by the Homedepo and I made a lap behind you in a white cab'd black boxed F450 through your parking lot


Dude you should have said Hi. I wondered who that was. I would have thrown some salt in your truck and said go here here and here lol.. I only had the hotel left to do which is small, I slept in that morn by accident.

Let me know when you are in town or I'll let you know when I'm out that way. I'm always cruising down to the Niagara falls usa to my address.

What brand trailer did you buy? My trailer that was stolen came from them.

Markus
Keep me posted on the trailer might be interested. I need something that can haul a backhoe too maybe. Not sure if I can legally haul a 20'000lb hoe behind a 33'000 gvwr single axle truck. Anyone know how much will transfer over to truck and how much will be on trailer approximately?


----------



## Grassman09

Anyone else go to supercoss tonite? Tonite was meet and greet with the monster Girls. No camel toes, I made sure of that.


----------



## schrader

Grassman09;1626054 said:


> Anyone else go to supercoss tonite? Tonite was meet and greet with the monster Girls. No camel toes, I made sure of that.


I think I saw you there last night, couldn't get your attention it was crazy busy. Good thing my wife is ok with me looking at the eye candy cause the was plenty to look at.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1626052 said:


> Dude you should have said Hi. I wondered who that was. I would have thrown some salt in your truck and said go here here and here lol.. I only had the hotel left to do which is small, I slept in that morn by accident.
> 
> Let me know when you are in town or I'll let you know when I'm out that way. I'm always cruising down to the Niagara falls usa to my address.
> 
> What brand trailer did you buy? My trailer that was stolen came from them.
> 
> Markus
> Keep me posted on the trailer might be interested. I need something that can haul a backhoe too maybe. Not sure if I can legally haul a 20'000lb hoe behind a 33'000 gvwr single axle truck. Anyone know how much will transfer over to truck and how much will be on trailer approximately?


Gvwr and gcwr are different... the new dodge 3500 has a 30,000 lb tow rating, I sure hope a 33 k truck can tow a hoe


----------



## Grassman09

schrader;1626065 said:


> I think I saw you there last night, couldn't get your attention it was crazy busy. Good thing my wife is ok with me looking at the eye candy cause the was plenty to look at.


Yea and not just the monster girls. A few on the way home on the subway wouldn't we wouldn't have minded going with.



Triple L;1626069 said:


> Gvwr and gcwr are different... the new dodge 3500 has a 30,000 lb tow rating, I sure hope a 33 k truck can tow a hoe


Gcwr I'm going to assume is around 23000 lbs 16k truck and 7k trailer empty. I'm sure our pickups can pull the load just not legally. Most of the utility contractors around here have gm 8500 and tow a how but they only have the 310G hoes which are half the weight of what I'm renting now.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*story*

I forgot to post this the other day.
I plow a paintball place about 20 mins out of town usually the day after the storm.
I head out and Im plowing my first pass near the shed, I have my window down and I hear "whoa! whoa! hey! whoa!"
I stop looks around, say hello? nothing...
get in the truck go to take a pass now right near the shed. "whoa! whoa!" 
Im thinking, I better get some sleep soon,  whats up... get out of the truck look around the corner of the shed.

two goats, one yelling out "heeeeeeeyhh" the other "woooah woah"

I was lauging pretty hard. :laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

few pictures from the season

noticed a nice red dodge like mine with personalized plates the other day SNOWPLOWR
I have PLOWURSNO 

You guys that use Iphones, I found an app that I have started using to take pictures, its called TIMESTAMP and it will put the date, time and gps coordinates on the pix. Handy for jobs.

The one picture is of a place we plow that is halfway down the hill and to the left. We have to plow down otherwise its hard to get back up. You can go down the hill but you have to drive thru a park to get out. The funny part is that an older man lives in one of the apartments and he has lived there for something like 40 years, drives a buick and always seems to be able to get in an out. He worked for via his whole life. I just picture him burning up the hill, smashing thru the berm the town left and going to coffee in the am... "nailed it!"

8ft Snow Bucket for on the a300. works awesome


----------



## greywynd

Dean, that 8' bucket, you may want to add an extra rib or two. Many of the wide snow buckets I've used have a piece of flat bar, on edge, going from the floor of the bucket, up to the back. Usually one dead centre, but I've also seen two. It helps to stiffen a light bucket, and gives the bottom and cutting edge a LOT more strength if you hit something hard or pry with it. Easy to get under a piece of ice and damage something when you can't see for the snow.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Thanks. Probably a good idea. It's an hla horst bucket 

my project before next season is to have 2 blizzard 8611 full size for the bobcats. 

I have 3 set aside so hopefully I can make 2 full power angle scoops and then the last one might just be a scoop pusher for backup if needed. 

the a300 we used this year was very productive. It's does 13 properties from 2am to 9am and also preps a large site for the subs tractor


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;1626157 said:


> Thanks. Probably a good idea. It's an hla horst bucket
> 
> my project before next season is to have 2 blizzard 8611 full size for the bobcats.
> 
> I have 3 set aside so hopefully I can make 2 full power angle scoops and then the last one might just be a scoop pusher for backup if needed.
> 
> the a300 we used this year was very productive. It's does 13 properties from 2am to 9am and also preps a large site for the subs tractor


It may not be necessary, but, unfortunately that sort of damage tends to be an 'all or nothing' kind of thing. Having a cutting edge/bucket floor torn out isn't a quick or easy fix if and when it does happen.

What were you using on the a300 this year for snow? Knowing some of the properties you plow, I can see the blizzard setups or something similar would be a good fit for you.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

yes we used the a300 this year with a homemade 9ft pusher with a pullback and a salt dogg spreader on the back. 
It needs tires but I'm thinking a set like chads would be good 
Would allow it to full throttle thru a turn loaded up 
I'd go with Horst snow wings but $8k a blade is kinda rich


----------



## JD Dave

A properly made bucket needs no bracing but the like Mark says the light material buckets you have to be a little more carefull with. All bracing does is make the snow stick in the bucket.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Here you go if anyone is interested.

22Ft. 9 ton, Tri electric brakes Diamond plate steel deck

Don't be scared of the age, it's been well cared for, not used in winter.
Good deal for someone who needs an occasional float. He wants $2400 
It's getting listed on kiji at $3000.

Send me a pm. I'll give you his #


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1626210 said:


> Here you go if anyone is interested.
> 
> 22Ft. 9 ton, Tri electric brakes Diamond plate steel deck
> 
> Don't be scared of the age, it's been well cared for, not used in winter.
> Good deal for someone who needs an occasional float. He wants $2400
> It's getting listed on kiji at $3000.
> 
> Send me a pm. I'll give you his #


Looks in good shape. A wolf in sheep's clothing? Whats it need? When was the last safety?
102" Wide or 8'? No rub rail for attaching load binder or ratchet straps to tie skids down? You know the axle weight capacity's? 
Thx PM me his # if you want me to ask him this.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1626490 said:


> Looks in good shape. A wolf in sheep's clothing? Whats it need? When was the last safety?
> 102" Wide or 8'? No rub rail for attaching load binder or ratchet straps to tie skids down? You know the axle weight capacity's?
> Thx PM me his # if you want me to ask him this.


I think it's in great shape 6.000lb axles (9TON) The tie downs are C Chanel if you look closely you can see them along the length, Do people actually tie down 10,000lb+ to a rub rail? It's 102" Safetied in November.
The only thing that I didn't see, that I am now thinking about is a breakaway for the brakes, They are inexpensive...I added a new one to my trailer last season. 
The best thing about a tri out here is that it allows you to haul some equip around during half load season, the way they word the signage (5000 per axle) even though the tandems have more tires and should have better weight dispersion as a result.


----------



## schrader

I replaced the electric brake away system with a whole new kit from Carquest for around $100 last year when I had my tandem trailer done.


----------



## Triple L

Grant - I don't know about you, but why dosent your dad just trade his mid life crisis truck in on a normal truck... Id sure drive this thing in a heartbeat!!! If that cant get 18mpg and look amazing while doing it then theres a serious problem


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol, I think it's the 5th or 6th midlife crisis. That's why we're thinking back to diesel. 

Oh, and you can get any mileage you like, in any vehicle. Without tinted windows, YOU aren't looking amazing. Lol


----------



## cet

Triple L;1626782 said:


> Grant - I don't know about you, but why dosent your dad just trade his mid life crisis truck in on a normal truck... Id sure drive this thing in a heartbeat!!! If that cant get 18mpg and look amazing while doing it then theres a serious problem


So you're trading in your Denali? You would look good in the Dodge.

Man it's hot in Florida. 28


----------



## grandview

cet;1626904 said:


> So you're trading in your Denali? You would look good in the Dodge.
> 
> Man it's hot in Florida. 28


Keep heading south to Key West!


----------



## cet

grandview;1626906 said:


> Keep heading south to Key West!


Right now all I have for transport is my running shoes. Maybe tomorrow.I don't think you could be in Florida and farther from Key West.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Snowing hard in Newmarket..............


----------



## grandview

Mr.Markus;1626935 said:


> Snowing hard in Newmarket..............


That's an understatement!


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1626935 said:


> Snowing hard in Newmarket..............


Jon's covering my run for 3 days. Just hope the Fords make it through the night.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1626951 said:


> Jon's covering my run for 3 days. Just hope the Fords make it through the night.


Little bit of sheen off the driver's door but they should be fine.


----------



## cet

I just hopeGV has the spare room ready by the time I get there. Dinner at Sal's and Tim's in the morning.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1626966 said:


> I just hopeGV has the spare room ready by the time I get there. Dinner at Sal's and Tim's in the morning.


I hope you bought an american data plan for your phone. LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1626966 said:


> I just hopeGV has the spare room ready by the time I get there. Dinner at Sal's and Tim's in the morning.


...coffee...dinner...?! SOunds like you're bunking together in the same room.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1626982 said:


> I hope you bought an american data plan for your phone. LOL


I unlocked my phone yesterday at home. Tried to get an American sim card today but they closed at 6 and my flight was delayed. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1626994 said:


> I unlocked my phone yesterday at home. Tried to get an American sim card today but they closed at 6 and my flight was delayed. Hopefully tomorrow.


What does that cost you.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1626999 said:


> What does that cost you.


To unlock the phone? $32.99US. I got the website from a buddy. If you want it I will send it to you. I think a 30 day unlimited sim card is $50. Unlimited calling in North America, texting, and data. We got the card last year when we went to the east coast. Funny how cheap stuff is here.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1627005 said:


> To unlock the phone? $32.99US. I got the website from a buddy. If you want it I will send it to you. I think a 30 day unlimited sim card is $50. Unlimited calling in North America, texting, and data. We got the card last year when we went to the east coast. Funny how cheap stuff is here.


I have an Iphone so it won't work but thanks. Do you get another phone number with the new card?


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1627009 said:


> I have an Iphone so it won't work but thanks. Do you get another phone number with the new card?


Why won't it work. I don't know it will but there were a few 100 phones on the list. You get a US #. They can all be unlocked. It used to be $200 but Rogers will unlock a phone for $50 now.


----------



## GMC Driver

R.G.PEEL;1626804 said:


> Lol, I think it's the 5th or 6th midlife crisis. That's why we're thinking back to diesel.
> 
> Oh, and you can get any mileage you like, in any vehicle. Without tinted windows, YOU aren't looking amazing. Lol


Grant, if he lkes to try new things, then why not wait and get the new 1/2 ton diesel?

http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/...es-industry-first-half-ton-diesel-pickup.html


----------



## Triple L

cet;1626904 said:


> So you're trading in your Denali? You would look good in the Dodge.
> 
> Man it's hot in Florida. 28


Yupper, looks like you missed out on an awesome deal....

LOL


----------



## cet

My phone card was $50. Unlimited texting, 250 US minutes, 250 Canadian minutes, 200mb of data.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

EQUIPMENT SHOW PASSES
The National Heavy Equipment Show will take place at the International Centre in Toronto, ON from Thursday, April 18th, 2013 to Friday, April 19th, 2013.

https://secure.masterpromotions.ca/nhes2013/

PROMO CODE : NH323

Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1627226 said:


> EQUIPMENT SHOW PASSES
> The National Heavy Equipment Show will take place at the International Centre in Toronto, ON from Thursday, April 18th, 2013 to Friday, April 19th, 2013.
> 
> https://secure.masterpromotions.ca/nhes2013/
> 
> PROMO CODE : NH323
> 
> Thumbs Up


Who are you going as.....


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC;1627226 said:


> EQUIPMENT SHOW PASSES
> The National Heavy Equipment Show will take place at the International Centre in Toronto, ON from Thursday, April 18th, 2013 to Friday, April 19th, 2013.
> 
> https://secure.masterpromotions.ca/nhes2013/
> 
> PROMO CODE : NH323
> 
> Thumbs Up


Mine showed up yesterday, 2 envelopes, same name and address on them, 2 full sets of passes, so if anybody else wants to be Mike, Brooke, Sam & Ben Leggett for the Heavy Equipment Show let me know I got a full set of passes


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Mr.Markus;1627311 said:


> Who are you going as.....


Mr. I. P. Freely I assume


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1627575 said:


> Mr. I. P. Freely I assume


Does the P stand for puke?


----------



## goel

Must be a big storm coming. 

Local Rona was having snow relocation done today. 

Funny thing is, they only are busy enough to use 1/3 of the lot. The relocation was being done in the outer 5 percent of the lot.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Garden centre goin up maybe ? 
I noticed at one place here a certain contractor from out of town 
Pushes all the snow from the edges to the middle instead of from the middle to the outside grass edges. it's weird and I think it's so they can haul ect. 
I hardly have any piles here left around here.


----------



## Grassman09

Seen a few Loblaws and Home Depots have skids of the racking for there outdoor garden centers its usually the time we started to set up when I worked for Depot.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1627681 said:


> Garden centre goin up maybe ?
> I noticed at one place here a certain contractor from out of town
> Pushes all the snow from the edges to the middle instead of from the middle to the outside grass edges. it's weird and I think it's so they can haul ect.
> I hardly have any piles here left around here.


Some PM's tell you where they want the snow piled, so it's not your decision. It also has to do with run off sometimes. One of our accounts would be better to just get us to haul the snow as the place needs salt basically every morning due to run off and with a 1 ton min I don't really care if they get us to haul it. There's hardly a morning that we don't apply any salt.


----------



## goel

MIDTOWNPC;1627681 said:


> Garden centre goin up maybe ?
> I noticed at one place here a certain contractor from out of town
> Pushes all the snow from the edges to the middle instead of from the middle to the outside grass edges. it's weird and I think it's so they can haul ect.
> I hardly have any piles here left around here.


Installing main floor laundry so I have been back a couple times today. What a pita.

The relocation was all along the outside perimeter of the lot on 3 sides, they reclaimed some parking spots that are never used.

Drainage was good, no ice issues from melting/refreeze.

Just seemed to me like seat time for an operator in a skiddy.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ya it's interesting sometimes where they want the snow vs where you would put the snow. 
Our local mall is a prime example. They push all the snow north uphill. It melts and runs back down. They plow with tractors and never stack the snow. I've never seen hauling either but the mall is slow. 
I've never been a fan of property where if you are standing on the main road you have to look down at the place.


----------



## grandview

Snowing here now!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Finished up the Apple Tree's today 
Time to get the chipper going.


----------



## Grassman09

Might as well move a Deere up there for that.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1628087 said:


> Might as well move a Deere up there for that.


Might drive them over tomorrow since my neighbors ae all gone already. Winter must be over.


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1628088 said:


> Might drive them over tomorrow since my neighbors ae all gone already. Winter must be over.


Provided they do start that is. lol


----------



## schrader

Funny thing is I tried to start the 5985 today, battery was stone dead, hasn't run in a month. Oops guess I should start it more often.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Chipping is my favorite part...can't say I envy you doing the squirrely old apple trees though. They're never straight enough to go through nicely.
Nice meeting you today Dave. You need to where less JD stuff though if to want to visit.


----------



## grandview

Still snowing.


----------



## Grassman09

schrader;1628098 said:


> Funny thing is I tried to start the 5985 today, battery was stone dead, hasn't run in a month. Oops guess I should start it more often.


Mine sat all summer I might have started it once in Spetember and no issues. Weird. I'd buy another one anyday. Looked at one with a IVT trans.   If I need another one Id definitly get one with the IVT and non of the emission crap on it. DPF and Urea on a tractor.



Mr.Markus;1628101 said:


> Chipping is my favorite part...can't say I envy you doing the squirrely old apple trees though. They're never straight enough to go through nicely.
> Nice meeting you today Dave. You need to where less JD stuff though if to want to visit.


Good meting both of you guys as well today. Ed Stewarts never gave me the time of day when I was looking for a Tractor. (Someone should tell Jamie I think was his name) never judge a book by its cover. Last times I've gone to the Farm show the Kubota folks were busy chatting amongst themselves or reading a news paper. I do own a Kubota mower thou. Has a pinched gasket on the oil pan and leaks a lil. Your Truck looks sharp and cleaner then mine. Lots more snow then Milton your way also. Was that your kubota in the box trailer?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I don't think Jaime is there anymore, they treat me well now but for years didn't have a clue what I did.
Always bothered me when a salesperson knew less than I did about a piece of equipement he was trying to sell me. I spoke to Rob at one of the shows cause I walked by 3 times before anyone even looked up from their phones. Good ol boys motivated by $. 
The old FZ 2400 is my sweeper, Barry uses it to cut his grass in the summer. It's an old unit that just won't die.


----------



## cet

grandview;1628109 said:


> Still snowing.


I missed all that.

I crossed by noon. The border was a ghost town, it was painless.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1628090 said:


> Provided they do start that is. lol


They sure do 



Mr.Markus;1628101 said:


> Chipping is my favorite part...can't say I envy you doing the squirrely old apple trees though. They're never straight enough to go through nicely.
> Nice meeting you today Dave. You need to where less JD stuff though if to want to visit.


Apple is for sure the worst! Hard like hell too!


----------



## schrader

cet;1628130 said:


> I missed all that.
> 
> I crossed by noon. The border was a ghost town, it was painless.


Where's the pics?


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1628152 said:


> They sure do
> 
> Apple is for sure the worst! Hard like hell too!


Save the body wood its good for fireplace. Smells nice too. Apple farms charge an arm and a leg for it.



Mr.Markus;1628124 said:


> I don't think Jaime is there anymore, they treat me well now but for years didn't have a clue what I did.
> Always bothered me when a salesperson knew less than I did about a piece of equipement he was trying to sell me. I spoke to Rob at one of the shows cause I walked by 3 times before anyone even looked up from their phones. Good ol boys motivated by $.
> The old FZ 2400 is my sweeper, Barry uses it to cut his grass in the summer. It's an old unit that just won't die.


That's a common trend these days with the sales guys. I have a Deere F750 and F1145. Contemplated selling The F1145 but its 4wd PTO still works too unlike its lil brother. Have you seen any snow blades for your Kubota kicking around? 1 is 20HP and the other is 30HP could one run a drop salter off of these?


----------



## cet

schrader;1628158 said:


> Where's the pics?


I did post a link when I bought it but I haven't taken any since. This truck was clean. Pulled his fishing boat 3 times and besides that I don't think it did much. He is a retired air traffic controller. 51 and retired, he did something right.

I drove 1230 miles home. When I got here I started playing with the radio only to find out it has XM radio. Maybe I should have spent 15 minutes looking at it in Florida.

Here you go Cory. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130865033359


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1628194 said:


> I did post a link when I bought it but I haven't taken any since. This truck was clean. Pulled his fishing boat 3 times and besides that I don't think it did much. He is a retired air traffic controller. 51 and retired, he did something right.
> 
> I drove 1230 miles home. When I got here I started playing with the radio only to find out it has XM radio. Maybe I should have spent 15 minutes looking at it in Florida.
> 
> Here you go Cory. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130865033359


You should be able to get the best of Sirius package. Trade it for a Ford it comes with Sirius lol. Comes in handy when you are waiting for Ford roadside assistance. I also heard you can get live radar and stuff if you have navigation also live traffic. Mine will tell me if there is construction or a delay and let me know a detour.


----------



## Mr.Markus

All the upgraded gm models come with XM now. That's a sweet truck Chris. That roll out platform will come in handy for an old guy.

That kubota I bought at an auction, had cab, sweeper, 72" mower and a 5ft blade. I sold the blade.
I'm selling my ZD331 72" and buying a new ZD331 72"LOL, there's lots of life in the old one but it needs a few little things, and I have a full plate again this year so new it is.


----------



## cet

No lawn mowers for me this year. Found out today I didn't get any of the schools I bid. She said my company wasn't big enough. When I told her I had plowed their schools for 20 years she made a comment as if snow was easy and grass was hard.


----------



## Triple L

Gee sorry to hear Chris!!! That sucks!


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1628243 said:


> No lawn mowers for me this year. Found out today I didn't get any of the schools I bid. She said my company wasn't big enough. When I told her I had plowed their schools for 20 years she made a comment as if snow was easy and grass was hard.


Sorry to hear that. I guess I should buy stock in your golf club.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1628247 said:


> Sorry to hear that. I guess I should buy stock in your golf club.


That would be a good idea. The club sold 7.2 acres last year for 6.9 million. Our club sits on 400 acres total. payup


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1628243 said:


> No lawn mowers for me this year. Found out today I didn't get any of the schools I bid. She said my company wasn't big enough.


I think I dated her....
That sucks.


----------



## schrader

Chris that is one sweet truck and a screaming deal on it, congrats.


----------



## cet

If this truck is as good as my 09 I will be very happy. I have done nothing but maintenance on it. 95,000 km and haven't even done the brakes.

Stefan your house looks nice. One day I want to build one, I have the property now I just need to convince my wife it's nice living out of town. Last week when I went to the shop there were 3 deer in the field.

The guys got the hoist installed while I was gone. I would have taken a picture but there was a Ford on it when I showed up. When they showed me the pictures there was a Dodge on it. LOL


----------



## Elite_Maint

I already see people doing spring clean up!..


----------



## SHAWZER

Galvanized car or equipment trailers, looking for opinons if they are worth the extra money.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Well Cet you must have done something right for the past 20 years and if your "little" company wants to teach me a few "small" things like spreading 700 ton of salt a year I'd be game


----------



## cet

They just sent me a letter telling me who got the areas. I can't beat any of them. The one guy was booted by York Region a few years ago. One of the others does the Catholic schools I plow and they all complained about him and one guy is from Barrie who took a lot of the plowing here last fall. High volume and low margins is how most of these guys are making it. All the power to them, it's the Walmart thinking as I like to call it.


----------



## adamhumberview

I got that same letter... Funny thing is I got the same excuse... Just not big enough.. Apparently your buddy from Barrie and other contractors are boasting they have 2.4 million worth of lawn cutting equipment.... Last time I checked..top notch mowers cost $25k.. And on their websites ( if they have one ) shows pick up trucks from 1993... It will be a fun summer


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

adamhumberview;1628444 said:


> I got that same letter... Funny thing is I got the same excuse... Just not big enough.. Apparently your buddy from Barrie and other contractors are boasting they have 2.4 million worth of lawn cutting equipment.... Last time I checked..top notch mowers cost $25k.. And on their websites ( if they have one ) shows pick up trucks from 1993... It will be a fun summer


you cut grass?


----------



## CGM Inc.

SHAWZER;1628370 said:


> Galvanized car or equipment trailers, looking for opinons if they are worth the extra money.


Hell YES!


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1628301 said:


> Stefan your house looks nice. One day I want to build one, I have the property now I just need to convince my wife it's nice living out of town. Last week when I went to the shop there were 3 deer in the field.


Thanks! Just don't built in winter, has been stressful but my builder is the best! Never met such an honest soul with that much pride in what they do. Building a couple houses a year and some renovations.

I have now a deer in the yard as well, second one goes there on Sunday


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1628460 said:


> I have now a deer in the yard as well, second one goes there on Sunday


Don't give her a key and you could leave her out there now.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Things sure look different cgm. I remembered when you showed me the old house. You moved in or still working on things ?


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1628463 said:


> Things sure look different cgm. I remembered when you showed me the old house. You moved in or still working on things ?


Moving in May  painting started, tile next week, kitchen middle of month.
Today a year ago the offer was accepted at my wifes birthday.
Only started 5 month ago with tear down, house is 100% custom and we couldn't be any happier.
Same foundation as original house with a small addition out back.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1628589 said:


> Moving in May  painting started, tile next week, kitchen middle of month.
> Today a year ago the offer was accepted at my wifes birthday.
> Only started 5 month ago with tear down, house is 100% custom and we couldn't be any happier.
> Same foundation as original house with a small addition out back.


You beat me but I didn't hire anyone other then casual labour 
Looks nice man real nice. My wife just had her bday. March 25. She turned 30!


----------



## Alpha Property

My wife to be turned 30 in february, I ll be 25 tomorrow


----------



## JD Dave

The dirty thirties gotta love them at that age.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1628623 said:


> You beat me but I didn't hire anyone other then casual labour
> Looks nice man real nice. My wife just had her bday. March 25. She turned 30!


My wife's was on the 24th. I flew to Florida and gave her a 4 day break from me. :laughing:


----------



## adamhumberview

MIDTOWNPC;1628458 said:


> you cut grass?


Ya something like that... If I get it at my price then sure... If I can't get the rates, I'd rather keep my stuff parked.. I make more money when the equipment sits than when I gotta go work for peanuts and loose n fuel and wages....

The clowns in any industry work for cheap just to scrape by and make payments.... I have friends with $1,000,000 of equip paid for.. Sometimes he won't work for 2 weeks.. Makes no diff to him... Don't cost him nothin anyway.. Wy work for free?


----------



## ff1221

Speakin of the lowballers, had a guy here in town for the last few years that was one of these guys that decided landscaping, grass cutting, and snow removal must be easy so he decided that's what he was going to do, lowballs everybody and takes a boatload of work, found out today he filed for bankruptcy. I hope all his customers can handle the sticker shock when they have to hire people who work for what they are worth!Thumbs Up


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

adamhumberview;1628668 said:


> Ya something like that... If I get it at my price then sure... If I can't get the rates, I'd rather keep my stuff parked.. I make more money when the equipment sits than when I gotta go work for peanuts and loose n fuel and wages....
> 
> The clowns in any industry work for cheap just to scrape by and make payments.... I have friends with $1,000,000 of equip paid for.. Sometimes he won't work for 2 weeks.. Makes no diff to him... Don't cost him nothin anyway.. Wy work for free?


I wouldn't have any loyal employee's if I had that mentality to be honest, even if they are not what they should be, we will go for them.

To me, having a solid week of work is key. We will have 10 crew's doing maintenance this summer, so filling those days is important, even if every day isn't perfect.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1628665 said:


> My wife's was on the 24th. I flew to Florida and gave her a 4 day break from me. :laughing:


and you bought yourself a truck.


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;1628766 said:


> and you bought yourself a truck.


Sounds reasonable.


----------



## rooferdave

Originally Posted by MIDTOWNPC 
You beat me but I didn't hire anyone other then casual labour 
Looks nice man real nice. My wife just had her bday. March 25. She turned



cet;1628665 said:


> My wife's was on the 24th. I flew to Florida and gave her a 4 day break from me. :laughing:


wow I feel old! I turned 50 on the 22nd on a beach in the Dominican with just enough margaritas in me! Only I dragged the wife and kids kicking and screaming with me...


----------



## cet

rooferdave;1628813 said:


> Originally Posted by MIDTOWNPC
> You beat me but I didn't hire anyone other then casual labour
> Looks nice man real nice. My wife just had her bday. March 25. She turned
> 
> wow I feel old! I turned 50 on the 22nd on a beach in the Dominican with just enough margaritas in me! Only I dragged the wife and kids kicking and screaming with me...


It's only a #. I passed that a few years ago.


----------



## adamhumberview

Pristine PM ltd;1628705 said:


> I wouldn't have any loyal employee's if I had that mentality to be honest, even if they are not what they should be, we will go for them.
> 
> To me, having a solid week of work is key. We will have 10 crew's doing maintenance this summer, so filling those days is important, even if every day isn't perfect.


I totally agree with you, you need to fill in and make a solid route for your men or else you will not keep them.... So if you are working a property and can squeeze one around the corner onto the route for a few bucks cheaper than you would like.... Then that's great bc ultimately you will generate some profit bc you are already there...

But you cannot build a solid route on all cheap accounts.. You can...but what's the point?


----------



## Elite_Maint

Pristine PM ltd;1628705 said:


> I wouldn't have any loyal employee's if I had that mentality to be honest, even if they are not what they should be, we will go for them.
> 
> To me, having a solid week of work is key. We will have 10 crew's doing maintenance this summer, so filling those days is important, even if every day isn't perfect.


At the end of the day you have to make money...people run businesses different ways..some are cheap and operate with quantity and some charge more $ and operate on quality.. and some charge a lot and are butchers haha..

At the end of the day the strong survive...


----------



## greywynd

Elite_Maint;1628914 said:


> At the end of the day you have to make money...people run businesses different ways..some are cheap and operate with quantity and some charge more $ and operate on quality.. and some charge a lot and are butchers haha..
> 
> At the end of the day the strong survive...


Missed one....the guy that does quality work but way too cheap.


----------



## cet

I washed my 09 today. I bought the clay bar kit to try and get the orange marks off. They do come off but it is quite a workout. What's the best way to prevent, slow down the marks? Even my wife's car has them and it doesn't get driven all that much. I'm thinking a heavy wax in the fall. I read the dirtier your car is the more they show up.


----------



## schrader

Hey Chris I assume you a talking about the rail dust. On my white truck I would take the buffer and a good pre wax cleaner or scratch remover if it was real bad to get rid of it. Then a good coat of wax two or three times in the season would help keep it away.


----------



## JD Dave

schrader;1629024 said:


> Hey Chris I assume you a talking about the rail dust. On my white truck I would take the buffer and a good pre wax cleaner or scratch remover if it was real bad to get rid of it. Then a good coat of wax two or three times in the season would help keep it away.


You lost him at the 2 or 3 times. LOL


----------



## cet

schrader;1629024 said:


> Hey Chris I assume you a talking about the rail dust. On my white truck I would take the buffer and a good pre wax cleaner or scratch remover if it was real bad to get rid of it. Then a good coat of wax two or three times in the season would help keep it away.


I'm not sure what your def. of real bad is but I sure wouldn't want to see it any worse. I will try the buffer next time, 3 hours with a clay bar and I'm all done. I'm sure I will be sore in the morning. I will need to wax the next one.

Dave now I know why you bought black. My truck is so clean I should have just kept it.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1629034 said:


> You lost him at the 2 or 3 times. LOL


My car is 17 years old and I have never waxed it. Always in the garage and never seen a winter. Knows it's own way to the golf course though.


----------



## schrader

LE snow today and tomorrow really I am so ready for spring. Tractors are put away for the season, hope it is a salt only event.


----------



## SHAWZER

Late salt here, greasy entrance and exit at grocery plaza. May have to buy more salt.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We were fine this morning at 7am, but wasn't sure about sunlight, so we salted Uxbridge to be safe.


----------



## DeVries

Flurries and cold here. I think the temps from the last few days will keep any accumulation from happening.


----------



## G.Landscape

Sorry guys the snow was my fault, I thought it was a good weekend to put summer wheels back on. Ooops. 

Spot salted some entrances late this morning, Been snowing basically all day here but nothing is sticking.


----------



## schrader

Tonight could be interesting squalls set up we could see some good accumulations. Looks like some snow possible on the weekend. I have been looking at my summer wheels for a week but then I remember where I live and I leave them in the garage and keep waiting for spring.


----------



## G.Landscape

schrader;1629209 said:


> Tonight could be interesting squalls set up we could see some good accumulations. Looks like some snow possible on the weekend. I have been looking at my summer wheels for a week but then I remember where I live and I leave them in the garage and keep waiting for spring.


If Ski season is still on it makes it tough to put summer tires on.....


----------



## schrader

I think the season will go for another 2 weeks yet, longest I can remember.


----------



## ff1221

Went into Wal-Mart in Port Elgin it was sunny and bright, came out, could hardly see across the parking lot. Got out on the highway, drove over the hill about a quarter of a mile away and sunny again, met streamers all the way home, gonna be a crap shoot once the sun goes down, guess I'll put thew plow back on the truck!


----------



## potskie

cet;1629019 said:


> I washed my 09 today. I bought the clay bar kit to try and get the orange marks off. They do come off but it is quite a workout. What's the best way to prevent, slow down the marks? Even my wife's car has them and it doesn't get driven all that much. I'm thinking a heavy wax in the fall. I read the dirtier your car is the more they show up.


BFG acid free wheel cleaner from BOCAR.

Only used it on my wheels until the local distributor (Jeff, an awesome guy btw) showed up at the shop while I was trying to scrub the yellow spots off one day. Showed me that you can literally spray the whole truck in the stuff, count 10 then pressure wash it back off. Removes the brake dust and rail dust that easy.

I thought it would hurt the clear coat but he swears it won't and since detailing cars is what he does I kinda believe him lol. That and I didn't have any paint issues in the 3 yrs I was using the stuff.

Their interior cleaner is fantastic as well. $$$ but it's worth it.


----------



## cet

potskie;1629223 said:


> BFG acid free wheel cleaner from BOCAR.
> 
> Only used it on my wheels until the local distributor (Jeff, an awesome guy btw) showed up at the shop while I was trying to scrub the yellow spots off one day. Showed me that you can literally spray the whole truck in the stuff, count 10 then pressure wash it back off. Removes the brake dust and rail dust that easy.
> 
> I thought it would hurt the clear coat but he swears it won't and since detailing cars is what he does I kinda believe him lol. That and I didn't have any paint issues in the 3 yrs I was using the stuff.
> 
> Their interior cleaner is fantastic as well. $$$ but it's worth it.


Thanks for the info. I really need to get some wax on the truck. It's not like I don't have the time. This is by far the worst I have seen it but it might also be the least I washed my truck all winter.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD's new tractor got into the ditch today....
Dave is unharmed!


----------



## Triple L

cet;1629224 said:


> Thanks for the info. I really need to get some wax on the truck. It's not like I don't have the time. This is by far the worst I have seen it but it might also be the least I washed my truck all winter.


I don't think it has much to do with wax...

My trucks get polished every year and they look very bad this spring too... they get pressure washed after every storm as well...

And some people laugh at me for putting my Denali away for the winter... 3 years and there is a huge difference between a vehicle that was winter driven....

Potski- where do you buy that stuff in Kitchener?


----------



## DeVries

Could all the brine that get applied to the roads have anything to do with the crappy looking paint? I should have taken some pics but last week the region applied so much it was puddling on the roads in spots.


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1629233 said:


> I don't think it has much to do with wax...
> 
> My trucks get polished every year and they look very bad this spring too... they get pressure washed after every storm as well...
> 
> And some people laugh at me for putting my Denali away for the winter... 3 years and there is a huge difference between a vehicle that was winter driven....
> 
> Potski- where do you buy that stuff in Kitchener?


Call BOCAR, They will come out to your shop and with everything in the truck (bulk only). Like I said $$$ but it works awesome. 
I originally found the stuff in London before they expanded their sales area north to K-W.

If you have a fleet and alot of staff washing various things they can stock a wash area for you then just come by once a month inventory, restock and send ya bill no muss no fuss.
Full MSDS and WHMIS labels and all that fun stuff too.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

this thing looks massive. I have never seen a machine that large and with 115 hp
its forsale on kijiji.

seems a little dull around here lately. pictures anyone


----------



## Triple L

Cool, thanks!That krown m35 I believe it is salt eliminator seems to be good stuff too... Been running it thru the hot pressure washer for the past couple months... Seems there isn't any white salt residue left anywhere after your done, I figure it cant hurt and when running it thru the pressure washer it uses soo little...


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1629232 said:


> JD's new tractor got into the ditch today....
> Dave is unharmed!


It looks like I lived anyway. LOL


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

as a guy with a ten year old truck that still shines like one off the lot, i really do believe the wax is a huge component. White trucks are always going to be hard to keep white but a good car soap with no wax in it followed by a pre cleaner wax then whatever wax you want to use as worked for me. Twice a year on my 150 then once on my white 350 and they always look good.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

April fools cgm. Lol.


----------



## greywynd

Having mostly 20-25 year old trucks, I'm just happy if they have paint on them.  Even better if it's mostly the same colour. :laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

greywynd;1629316 said:


> Having mostly 20-25 year old trucks, I'm just happy if they have paint on them.  Even better if it's mostly the same colour. :laughing:


I thought it's just me having old trucks


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have a 99 dodge diesel


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1629321 said:


> I have a 99 dodge diesel


That thing is brand new! my oldest truck has an extra 10 years on it!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mark has a couple that are older than my wife. There are marked differences though. Her body has held up a bit better, his truck costs less to maintain, she takes longer to warm up than his truck, he's more likely to lend the truck out to a close friend, I'm sure there's more jokes in this, but you get the point. lol

Busy day on the phones. Lots of calls regarding jobs to price for this season. I have three to look at tomorrow.


----------



## goel

CGM Inc.;1629319 said:


> I thought it's just me having old trucks


LOL, I just looked at an 01 7.3L F550 dumpy today. Going to the mechanics for a looksee tomorrow to make sure its worth the price - which I cant imagine its not, even if I were to part it out.

Pretty sure its just going to get a yellow sticker and hooked up to a trailer for the summer, spare salter for the winter.

Kind of been looking for another one anyways.


----------



## greywynd

Let's just put it this way, in my case, the trucks are still here. Can't say the same for the wife.


----------



## BC Handyman

CGM Inc.;1629232 said:


> JD's new tractor got into the ditch today....
> Dave is unharmed!


How does a guy even get into that situation? Good to hear your alive Dave
As for the weather it's day 4 of spring clean ups for me, dethatching as many places as I can do it a day. It was 17c today, all overnight temps are above 0c even bought a pallet jack today to move the plow into summer storage.


----------



## goel

April salt runs. Gotta love them.


----------



## potskie

goel;1629356 said:


> April salt runs. Gotta love them.


I concur, Just got back from one.

Really shows who's on the ball tho. Weren't too many trucks out this morning when there should have been.


----------



## goel

potskie;1629358 said:


> I concur, Just got back from one.
> 
> Really shows who's on the ball tho. Weren't too many trucks out this morning when there should have been.


Have to agree. I saw 1 other truck and he was parked at Timmy's.

Icy underneath where anyone had driven over the snow.

I had 2 out of 6 that were clear, all within 2 minute drive of one another along the route. The other 4 were completely white.


----------



## potskie

goel;1629359 said:


> Have to agree. I saw 1 other truck and he was parked at Timmy's.
> 
> Icy underneath where anyone had driven over the snow.
> 
> I had 2 out of 6 that were clear, all within 2 minute drive of one another along the route. The other 4 were completely white.


You sure you weren't doing mine? 

Samething I found. My stuff more towards cambridge was fine but everything else was covered.


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1629324 said:


> Mark has a couple that are older than my wife. There are marked differences though. Her body has held up a bit better, his truck costs less to maintain, she takes longer to warm up than his truck, he's more likely to lend the truck out to a close friend, I'm sure there's more jokes in this, but you get the point. lol
> 
> Busy day on the phones. Lots of calls regarding jobs to price for this season. I have three to look at tomorrow.


You might have missed the biggest difference. When Mark want's to trade his out for a newer less worn model it won't cost him much.


----------



## greywynd

Yep, ground's covered in white stuff again here. It was nice sleeping in and ignoring it.


----------



## greywynd

Huh, I hit 1000 posts and didn't realize it. One issue of posting from the phone.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1629324 said:


> Mark has a couple that are older than my wife. There are marked differences though. Her body has held up a bit better, his truck costs less to maintain, she takes longer to warm up than his truck, he's more likely to lend the truck out to a close friend, I'm sure there's more jokes in this, but you get the point. lol
> 
> Busy day on the phones. Lots of calls regarding jobs to price for this season. I have three to look at tomorrow.


Marks trucks maybe older but they have way less miles.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1629396 said:


> Marks trucks maybe older but they have way less miles.


Doh....! Qu'est-ce que ca veut dire?


----------



## greywynd

I think Dave is saying my trucks have had less riders/drivers.....


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd;1629410 said:


> I think Dave is saying my trucks have had less riders/drivers.....


And your trucks have plowed way less and havn't had regular rear end collisions.


----------



## Mr.Markus

...they can be loaded and spreading in 20 min.....oh wait. No difference there.


----------



## goel

Hey Markus,
Is there still that many power outages in Erin? It's funny to see the Timmy's with its own generator, plus the building next door also has one. 
More speed bumps in that little parking lot than in some entire malls. 
Good day for a drive.


----------



## Mr.Markus

goel;1629423 said:


> Hey Markus,
> Is there still that many power outages in Erin? It's funny to see the Timmy's with its own generator, plus the building next door also has one.
> More speed bumps in that little parking lot than in some entire malls.
> Good day for a drive.


We have a local electrician that specializes in emergency generators. Ever since the Town
involked an emergency plan and installed them at the Town office and firehalls, it's been good business for him. The medical building (beside the Tims) was built with an ambulance bay but the county decided they want it in the new Hillsburgh firehall.  Power is pretty reliable now that everyone is prepared


----------



## grandview

Doesn't want to stop snowing.


----------



## G.Landscape

Anyone have any leads on 8'x16' or 18' enclosed trailer? Probably buying new but if there is something used in decent condition that would be good.


----------



## grandview

http://buffalo.craigslist.org/grd/3719319079.html

http://buffalo.craigslist.org/ctd/3713125186.html

http://buffalo.craigslist.org/for/3680433395.html

http://buffalo.craigslist.org/bfs/3709554286.html
http://buffalo.craigslist.org/for/3667046239.html


----------



## G.Landscape

grandview;1629478 said:


> http://buffalo.craigslist.org/grd/3719319079.html
> 
> http://buffalo.craigslist.org/ctd/3713125186.html
> 
> http://buffalo.craigslist.org/for/3680433395.html
> 
> http://buffalo.craigslist.org/bfs/3709554286.html
> http://buffalo.craigslist.org/for/3667046239.html


I appreciate the help Grandview but reading must not be your strong point....
8 Feet Wide
16 or 18 Feet Long. 
One of those fit the bill but its brand new, and I could get one of those around here.

There are plenty of trailer out there that don't fit our needs I am well aware of those, hoping someone had a lead on one that maybe wasn't posted online.


----------



## grandview

Last time I try and help a Canadian out!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I would go new.. Think it through with the features you really need to make it productive, the stuff you've seen and wish you had. I have always built new based on a design that I'm always tweaking to fix what I did and didn't like about the current 1 I have.


----------



## Grassman09

G.Landscape;1629483 said:


> I appreciate the help Grandview but reading must not be your strong point....
> 8 Feet Wide
> 16 or 18 Feet Long.
> One of those fit the bill but its brand new, and I could get one of those around here.
> 
> There are plenty of trailer out there that don't fit our needs I am well aware of those, hoping someone had a lead on one that maybe wasn't posted online.


Look at United trailers. I picked up a 20' model in december. But looks like you just want something cheap and fast. Lots of that out there for sure.


----------



## rooferdave

Grassman09;1629528 said:


> Look at United trailers. I picked up a 20' model in december. But looks like you just want something cheap and fast. Lots of that out there for sure.


hey! that reminds me of our construction mantra, guess it applies to landscaping too!

cheap, fast, good. you can pick any two!

cheap and fast= won't be good

fast and good= won't be cheap

cheap and good= won't be fast

or is that old hat to you all?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I just phoned a landscaper that needs an excavation price. Message says "Hello, it's Dave. The snowplows are out and we will be at your property Shortly" lol.


----------



## G.Landscape

Definitely need Fast, we want something that will last so not looking to scrape the bottom of the barrel. Probably should have been looking sooner but just kinda forgot about it. ooops. 

2"-3" of really fluffy stuff in Waterloo. Started around 8:30-10:30 was just coming down like crazy, quick salt run actually took care of most of it.


----------



## greywynd

Cold here last night, but other than a frost, nothing. Looking at the long term forecast, looks like tonight could be the last of the freezing temps for a while, maybe it's finally over.


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1629602 said:


> Definitely need Fast, we want something that will last so not looking to scrape the bottom of the barrel. Probably should have been looking sooner but just kinda forgot about it. ooops.
> 
> 2"-3" of really fluffy stuff in Waterloo. Started around 8:30-10:30 was just coming down like crazy, quick salt run actually took care of most of it.


Kitchener was about the same. Sun took care of alot when it finally came out but I still had a few sidewalks and lots in the shade to salt.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Kubota guys like it when you buy a tractor from them first thing in the spring....


----------



## greywynd

Cool, they gave ya stickers for your toolbox!


----------



## Mr.Markus

greywynd;1629633 said:


> Cool, they gave ya stickers for your toolbox!


...and an orange spray bomb.


----------



## potskie

Nice toolbox!

Worth the $$$ they run at HD?


----------



## Mr.Markus

How much are they worth...? 
To tell you the truth I don't shop prices on them, I almost bought on at Rona one year but it had a stereo, lights, and I would've needed to get a 10ft ladder to get into the top of it.
I've had one for 25 years that my Dad gave me. This was just a bonus...


----------



## potskie

Saw em for 600 a few months ago.

I usually check em out and dream a little but I'm also using the old hand me down I got from my dad aswell. Needs paint but it's a solid box otherwise. Thumbs Up


----------



## greywynd

Being a tool and die maker by trade, all I will say is the insurance guy was speechless when I told him one of my toolboxes and contents was worth about $10K replacement value. Then he saw 3 more..... 

Fortunately I was able to buy a big portion of my tools from other guys retiring from the trade, so didn't pay anywhere near full price. 

As far as standard tools go, I have 2 chests and roller cabinets, one chest and cabinet that I bought as a teenager, and the other set were my dad's, the chest is a Snap-on from the 60's with his name hand painted on it, the roller cabinet a Beach from when they were still reasonably made units. Now if only the tools would find their way back into them where they belong.....


----------



## DeVries

Mr.Markus;1629627 said:


> Kubota guys like it when you buy a tractor from them first thing in the spring....


Must have been some tractor. For winter work or summer?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Lawn mower...lol. Trading in my 331ZD for new.


----------



## schrader

Took this pic in Barrie today at noon, they got at least ten cm in the north end. All the plow guys were scrambling to plow in the middle of the day, glad it was'nt us.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1629636 said:


> ...and an orange spray bomb.


The only thing better would be a Case tool box. Can't argue with free, looks good.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

nice tool box markus. 

I think I am going to make a tool trailer. I am forever moving stuff around. This week I'm at my rental house east of Cobourg as the tenant moved out. Freshing it up and putting it back up for rent. Hopefully for longer then a year.


----------



## G.Landscape

I laughed a little this morning when I drove by the clintar shop all their tractors where back from sites and there was like 2" on the ground. Obviously salt took care of it where needed but we are only pulling machines from site where we are starting to need them for summer work again. Weather just seems iffy still. 

So I think we are going with a new Cargo Mate trailer, anybody have reviews on them or used them in the past? Good or Bad. 

I would think two 3500# axels would be lots, anyone see why we would want 5200# axels. Mostly going to be used with 2 mowers and handheld equipment. anything large we would haul on the equipment floats.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1629652 said:


> The only thing better would be a Case tool box. Can't argue with free, looks good.


I hear there's one at the bottom of a ravine in Caledon somewhere...


----------



## CGM Inc.

G.Landscape;1629678 said:


> So I think we are going with a new Cargo Mate trailer, anybody have reviews on them or used them in the past? Good or Bad.
> 
> I would think two 3500# axels would be lots, anyone see why we would want 5200# axels. Mostly going to be used with 2 mowers and handheld equipment. anything large we would haul on the equipment floats.


First enclosed I bought 4 years ago, nothing bad to say about them. Still running strong without any issues.

Weather is really $%#@ can't say I'm comfortable to put winter away yet.
Still ready to go if needed.


----------



## GMC Driver

Same here - we could go push or salt if needed.

Anyone interested in 2006 GMC 5500 4x4 w/ Eloquip dump body?


----------



## goel

Anyone have a sweeper or brushes for sale. I have always steered away from doing parking lots but might be getting into it on a limited scale.

Of course, I don't have a skiddy - which would make the most sense for doing it.

Not looking to break the bank either.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I don't know what kind of equip you have but the broomers are the cheapest way into limited sweeping, and they have kits for most mowers.
Rotary are great but expensive, I have both and the brushes I have to replace on the rotary every 2 years, the broomer is 6 seasons old and although they are replaceable I have yet to do them.


----------



## greywynd

I've been expecting the line about never seeing a JD toolbox as they never need them, you guys are being quiet today though.


----------



## McGaw

Just went and had picked up a new Stihl HS 45. First one I've owned new. Now it's time for hedges to start growing!


----------



## Grassman09

G.Landscape;1629678 said:


> I laughed a little this morning when I drove by the clintar shop all their tractors where back from sites and there was like 2" on the ground. Obviously salt took care of it where needed but we are only pulling machines from site where we are starting to need them for summer work again. Weather just seems iffy still.
> 
> So I think we are going with a new Cargo Mate trailer, anybody have reviews on them or used them in the past? Good or Bad.
> 
> I would think two 3500# axels would be lots, anyone see why we would want 5200# axels. Mostly going to be used with 2 mowers and handheld equipment. anything large we would haul on the equipment floats.


35's should be fine. I was thinking like you oh I need bigger. Dealer talked me out of it. Just extra weight to haul around. Bigger tires etc etc. Most of the trailers are made by forest river in the USA and go by a 1000 different names. Cedar has a Miska Trailer it looks good. They were not known for there quality build before and every lil thing you wanted was extra right down to the air in the tires.


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1629704 said:


> Anyone have a sweeper or brushes for sale. I have always steered away from doing parking lots but might be getting into it on a limited scale.
> 
> Of course, I don't have a skiddy - which would make the most sense for doing it.
> 
> Not looking to break the bank either.


Prob cheaper to hire Bruell or A&G they are the big fish when it comes to sweeping. I've seen A&G out as far as Port Huron.

Cat and Deere dealers both told me you don't want to sweep with your own skid steer best off to rent one. Stick a broom on your backhoe. You prob want a water kit as well.


----------



## cet

Anyone have any suggestions to keep mice out of the trucks. I use dryer sheets in my 5th wheel trailer and they seem to work well. Yesterday I went to get something out of the glove box on my 03 to find part of the insurance had been chewed. They were renewed in Dec. so I think this happened in the last couple of weeks. Last fall I had a nest under the dash in the 7500.


----------



## Triple L

They made a little home in the electrical panel of my loader as well... caused electrical gremlins with the parking lights for a good part of the season... got it all figured out now but just a total piss off...


----------



## greywynd

Just give 'em better food and shelter elsewhere.


----------



## goel

cet;1629931 said:


> Anyone have any suggestions to keep mice out of the trucks. I use dryer sheets in my 5th wheel trailer and they seem to work well. Yesterday I went to get something out of the glove box on my 03 to find part of the insurance had been chewed. They were renewed in Dec. so I think this happened in the last couple of weeks. Last fall I had a nest under the dash in the 7500.


Ahhh, nothing better than the smell of moth balls in the morning climbing into a truck.

Any that are non daily drivers have a take out coffee cup, lid on, but open so you could drink it to let the smell out full of moth balls left in the cup holder.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1629931 said:


> Anyone have any suggestions to keep mice out of the trucks. I use dryer sheets in my 5th wheel trailer and they seem to work well. Yesterday I went to get something out of the glove box on my 03 to find part of the insurance had been chewed. They were renewed in Dec. so I think this happened in the last couple of weeks. Last fall I had a nest under the dash in the 7500.


Pretty soon you'll have a warfarin prescription for your heart condition.....just use that.

Broken springs on the driver side of my chevy... time to lose that winter weight.


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1629952 said:


> Ahhh, nothing better than the smell of moth balls in the morning climbing into a truck..


Next to the smell of diesel exhaust. Now if you have a 07 and up there is no smell of diesel  or even the rattle of a diesel.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1629979 said:


> Pretty soon you'll have a warfarin prescription for your heart condition.....just use that.
> 
> Broken springs on the driver side of my chevy... time to lose that winter weight.


I don't know how you think this stuff up but it's pretty funny.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1629979 said:


> Pretty soon you'll have a warfarin prescription for your heart condition.....just use that.
> 
> Broken springs on the driver side of my chevy... time to lose that winter weight.


Don't you have air bags too? How did you manage that?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1629994 said:


> Don't you have air bags too? How did you manage that?


I don't know. s$#t happens. We have some pretty rough roads out here this time of year and the country music station has me "Tearin em up sometimes." I guess.
I did the same on my last truck, pretty cheap though , a whole new cluster with an added leaf $350.


----------



## Triple L

I just replaced a leaf spring on my landscape trailer as well... like you said, sh1t happens..


----------



## greywynd

Strange that it was just the driver's side Marcus. You load the salt heavy on that side?


----------



## JD Dave

Sound more like abuse to me.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1630008 said:


> Sound more like abuse to me.


I agree.... 250,000km of it. Might be time to be a little gentler on her.


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus;1630013 said:


> I agree.... 250,000km of it. Might be time to be a little gentler on her.


If that's all you have on it, it speaks for Chev quality (well....lack of perhaps?). My old Ford dually has almost twice the mileage, and the springs are still going. 

Now time for


----------



## Mr.Markus

greywynd;1630015 said:


> If that's all you have on it, it speaks for Chev quality (well....lack of perhaps?). My old Ford dually has almost twice the mileage, and the springs are still going.
> 
> Now time for


Chevy guys make more per hour, they upgrade and don't have to make their trucks last that long....


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus;1630017 said:


> Chevy guys make more per hour, they upgrade and don't have to make their trucks last that long....


Is that including the shop time when you're fixing the broken springs? :laughing:

Just so you know where I stand. I really could care less what make a truck is. They all have issues, they all break, they all do what we ask of them for the most part. Just been quiet around here so thought it was time to stir the pot.


----------



## goel

............................


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1630013 said:


> I agree.... 250,000km of it. Might be time to be a little gentler on her.


Usually the higher miled ones like it a little rougher. Thats what CET told me anyways.


----------



## JD Dave

I don't think there's a truck in Peterborough with less then 250k.


----------



## greywynd

JD Dave;1630021 said:


> I don't think there's a truck in Peterborough with less then 250k.


Some of the GM's in the scrap yards from what I hear are low mileage. 

I know there's none here, the 'newest' is 12 years and 300,000K or so. Almost due for it's first tuneup.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1630020 said:


> Usually the higher miled ones like it a little rougher. Thats what CET told me anyways.


Good humoured brand razing is almost as fun as razing cet for being "the old guy" lol

Anybody going to the heavy equip show? I think I remember Neige saying he was coming down....hope he brings his visa!


----------



## greywynd

Got my passes for it a while ago, wonder where I put them for safe keeping?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1629901 said:


> 35's should be fine. I was thinking like you oh I need bigger. Dealer talked me out of it. Just extra weight to haul around. Bigger tires etc etc. Most of the trailers are made by forest river in the USA and go by a 1000 different names. Cedar has a Miska Trailer it looks good. They were not known for there quality build before and every lil thing you wanted was extra right down to the air in the tires.


...they have Miska stickers on them....thats it from Miska  I have 4 of them!


----------



## CGM Inc.

greywynd;1630015 said:


> My old Ford dually has almost twice the mileage, and the springs are still going.
> 
> Now time for


Where we get our stone and supplies from they only load FORD's 1/2 because they can't handle the full load! That's where you get your stuff too?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'm in for the heavy equipment show. 
Where is lunch ?


----------



## greywynd

CGM Inc.;1630028 said:


> Where we get our stone and supplies from they only load FORD's 1/2 because they can't handle the full load! That's where you get your stuff too?


Well, I have scale bills for just shy of 10,000 pounds. Net weight. No where near legal, but I wasn't going anyplace to see the green and whites. (In fact it was less than a mile from the scale to the job, and never met traffic of any kind!)


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1630020 said:


> Usually the higher miled ones like it a little rougher. Thats what CET told me anyways.


The high mileage one's don't like to be ridden at all. You have to sneak up on them.

Markus I'm just a little closer to retirement then you guys and you're all jealous. 6 kids and counting, someone's never going to retire.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I have a couple of those scary scale slips lol. Everything is legal if you didn't get caught!!

I will say I just got the Ford back from a LOT of suspension work. And the Ford you're talking about mark has had more frame work done than Under Warranty lol.

I got a whole summer free of major repairs. Made up for it with this though. Got into what Jon calls the "Ford death Wobble" so hard it scrubbed the front tires, sheared 3 wheel studs and wrecked a rim and tie Rod. That coupled with a seized brake calipers on the back(warranty) and a bearing in the rear end, safety, LOF, diff and tranny change it was painful. Hope to have a season of earning at "Chevrolet driver Rates" to make up for it!


----------



## greywynd

R.G.PEEL;1630037 said:


> I have a couple of those scary scale slips lol. Everything is legal if you didn't get caught!!
> 
> I will say I just got the Ford back from a LOT of suspension work. And the Ford you're talking about mark has had more frame work done than Under Warranty lol.
> 
> I got a whole summer free of major repairs. Made up for it with this though. Got into what Jon calls the "Ford death Wobble" so hard it scrubbed the front tires, sheared 3 wheel studs and wrecked a rim and tie Rod. That coupled with a seized brake calipers on the back(warranty) and a bearing in the rear end, safety, LOF, diff and tranny change it was painful. Hope to have a season of earning at "Chevrolet driver Rates" to make up for it!


Apparently it needs more frame work, as it now has about 3" of frame rail left intact out of maybe 12"? Something to do with dropping off a 2' dropoff while overloaded comes to mind. (Still drives and tracks nice though, go figure.)

If you're looking to earn a season of 'Chevy earnings' I'm wondering when you took up golf? Or is cet gonna teach you to supplement his mowing income this year?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

luckily the 08's and up don't seem to have a death wobble!

We are spending way to much right now to hopefully have no downtime this summer. This winter was super hard on the front ends!!!


----------



## cet

greywynd;1630039 said:


> Apparently it needs more frame work, as it now has about 3" of frame rail left intact out of maybe 12"? Something to do with dropping off a 2' dropoff while overloaded comes to mind. (Still drives and tracks nice though, go figure.)
> 
> If you're looking to earn a season of 'Chevy earnings' I'm wondering when you took up golf? Or is cet gonna teach you to supplement his mowing income this year?


I put a hoist in the shop to rent to Jon to fix his fords to supplement my income. I know he has 2 hoist but with 19 Fords he needs a few extra's.

I had an 89 Ford that had the death wobble, I'm glad it only took 19 years to fix the problem.


----------



## greywynd

Wonder if that's one of the '89s I have now? Lol! Have one with a bad case of the wobble, I know the issue and how to fix it. Just a matter of when. 

Hoping to get started on a bunch of maintenance and other projects here the next little while, including a possible shop expansion. 

Have to build a replacement truck for the now retired dually with the broken frame rail, and debating about building a flat bed for the '01. Gotta price out some aluminum first though.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

my death wobble only took two days to fix the problem. unfortunately also a few thousand bucks lol

Mark, retired refers to someone that goes to Florida a lot, golfs, and just doesn't have to go to work everyday. Like CET. Your dually was retired when it was working just on the farm or your sites. It is now dead. lol. Consider the frame rail as the "spine" of the truck. Your dually now has a severed spinal cord and is like 130 in truck years. Give it a decent burial already!


----------



## greywynd

Oh it's going to be gone shortly. I have another truck that's getting built to replace it. Not having a dump right at the moment sucks, with the hobby farm it's something I use weekly at a minimum. 

And I could perform spinal surgery, it is repairable, but only being 2wd I've decided this is the time to replace it with a 4x4.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I talked to it once, heart to heart. It told me "I know Mark loves me, but if I ever end up in a way that I have no quality of life, make sure mark pulls the plug on his welder" lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

wish I was ready for these but good deal for someone who needs large concrete blocks

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-INTERLOCKING-CONCRETE-BLOCKS-LARGE-W0QQAdIdZ469018426


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1630089 said:


> wish I was ready for these but good deal for someone who needs large concrete blocks
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-INTERLOCKING-CONCRETE-BLOCKS-LARGE-W0QQAdIdZ469018426


That is a good deal as they seem very uniform. The PITA part is moving them. I'm guess they're a ton each.


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1630085 said:


> my death wobble only took two days to fix the problem. unfortunately also a few thousand bucks lol
> 
> Mark, retired refers to someone that goes to Florida a lot, golfs, and just doesn't have to go to work everyday. Like CET. Your dually was retired when it was working just on the farm or your sites. It is now dead. lol. Consider the frame rail as the "spine" of the truck. Your dually now has a severed spinal cord and is like 130 in truck years. Give it a decent burial already!


I'm far from retired. I might have played 40 rounds last year not counting my 11.5 rounds in 6 days at the end of April. Of all the guys I play with I'm the youngest, one guy is 78 and can shoot his age on a regular basis.

Having a 12 YO at home will slow down retirement too.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

40 rounds is like JD's bartab. "summer retired" a better description?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

MIDTOWNPC;1630089 said:


> wish I was ready for these but good deal for someone who needs large concrete blocks
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-INTERLOCKING-CONCRETE-BLOCKS-LARGE-W0QQAdIdZ469018426


What really sucks is that is one of our condo's in the background of this picture!!!!!!!

He only has 20 left, so I am taking those. If anyone knows of more available, please let me know.

These are from a big CP or CN rail job.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1630125 said:


> What really sucks is that is one of our condo's in the background of this picture!!!!!!!
> 
> He only has 20 left, so I am taking those. If anyone knows of more available, please let me know.
> 
> These are from a big CP or CN rail job.


How many do you think you can get in the back of a F350? 4?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Shazam....out of nowhere.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

cet;1630132 said:


> How many do you think you can get in the back of a F350? 4?


Ha - no... got pulled over with a Mini Ex 27D the other day.... 505kg over-weight... I am learning...


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1630152 said:


> Ha - no... got pulled over with a Mini Ex 27D the other day.... 505kg over-weight... I am learning...


overweight on what?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Would be over weight on the license, registration, or trailer. Truck can handle it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Registration - we don't have our F-350's on the CVOR as per our audit... it's a long story
'


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1630198 said:


> Registration - we don't have our F-350's on the CVOR as per our audit... it's a long story
> '


I don't have any trucks listed on my CVOR. If they are registered over 4536kg they have the CVOR on hand. How do you delete a truck from the CVOR, does that also mean you don't need daily log books. We have been stopped many times and the cop has never said anything about the CVOR.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Only the 3500 and F-550 are on the CVOR now, all the rangers and F-350's have been removed. We still do the daily logs, but we technically do not need to. The problem is that everyone is an expert, and you end up just getting most things dropped.

I actually got two tickets, both on the CVOR, that the truck I was driving isn't on, so we think those tickets will get dropped. I had a level one inspection. Basically I should have got tickets on my personal license, but the cop was nice, and I think it made it so they will get thrown out.


----------



## goel

cet;1630208 said:


> I don't have any trucks listed on my CVOR. If they are registered over 4536kg they have the CVOR on hand. How do you delete a truck from the CVOR, does that also mean you don't need daily log books. We have been stopped many times and the cop has never said anything about the CVOR.


I have my 5 tonne, 2 F550's, 1 F350 (drw dump) and 1 2500HD (srw pickup). The 1 tonnes are because they could have a 2 or 3 axle trailer attached, which makes them over 10,000 lbs when you seem to put a single mower on..

Yearly you add or delete license plates when you renew your CVOR. Everything for us is considered local, so we don't run a log book, but a log "sheet" which has room for 10 daily entries before we move to the next sheet. Reg pickups do not have a daily log sheet filled out, only needed for my stuff that's on my CVOR.

Over here seems to be a hot bed for green and white and opp that stop us, so we also over-strap everything as a habit and looks.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I don't do a log cause my operating radius doesn't exceed 160km, Still have to do trip inspections.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1630208 said:


> I don't have any trucks listed on my CVOR. If they are registered over 4536kg they have the CVOR on hand.
> .


Same here....


----------



## cet

goel;1630244 said:


> I have my 5 tonne, 2 F550's, 1 F350 (drw dump) and 1 2500HD (srw pickup). The 1 tonnes are because they could have a 2 or 3 axle trailer attached, which makes them over 10,000 lbs when you seem to put a single mower on..
> 
> Yearly you add or delete license plates when you renew your CVOR. Everything for us is considered local, so we don't run a log book, but a log "sheet" which has room for 10 daily entries before we move to the next sheet. Reg pickups do not have a daily log sheet filled out, only needed for my stuff that's on my CVOR.
> 
> Over here seems to be a hot bed for green and white and opp that stop us, so we also over-strap everything as a habit and looks.


When I get my CVOR renewal I just pay the bill and don't read anything so that could be a problem. I have never put a licence plate on the CVOR, I just have a copy of my CVOR and that schedule 1 in the trucks that are over 10,000lbs.

We don't have the green and white but York Region has their own guys. They are up to 4 vans fully loaded with everything they need to inspect your truck. When they pulled me I had the 5500 with that landscaping body and mowers on it. It was pretty quick but he told me my insurance had expired and I was going to get a ticket. I told him he was wrong and let me see the slip. He didn't want to give it to me so I argued with him and when I got it I pointed out it was YY/MM/DD and he thought it was a different order so he might have been a little embarrassed. The salt trucks are 6500's and a 7500 and when they get pulled over they just look for paper work and the daily inspection book to be filled out. They're never longer then 5 min. because so many guys around here run overloaded 3/4 tons they just want to see if our paper work is done. Telling the drivers that the daily inspection ticket is the drivers ticket they are pretty quick to fill it out. We got in trouble this year when they pulled the one 6500. The driver was told the truck had to be lettered and a CVOR on, none of my trucks are lettered which might explain why the don't get pulled so often.

At least when the send the vans out for a full inspection they pull over anything that looks bad. They are hard on junk cars and taxi's.


----------



## Mr.Markus

They are getting pretty cocky with the money grab renewal fee. I keep a copy of the receipt in the truck now cause one officer told me it was expired when it wasn't. I don't think they can nail you on not listing a truck at renewal, they have the capability to link it to your tag renewal. That would be my arguement.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Mine took an hour and a half, and yeah, seems like alot of the stuff is just a money grab. While I was parked in the parking lot we went to, a guy drove by and asked the officer if "this was for real" because he had the scales out. The officer lost it on him and told him to strap down the cardboard box in his pickup bed or he would get an unsecured load. I looked at the officer and said "everyone is a comedian" he laughed... ha


----------



## greywynd

Those aren't tickets, they are good driving awards. Goal is to get as many as you can. I'll hazard a guess that Jon's guys are in the lead.


----------



## goel

Mr.Markus;1630278 said:


> They are getting pretty cocky with the money grab renewal fee. I keep a copy of the receipt in the truck now cause one officer told me it was expired when it wasn't. I don't think they can nail you on not listing a truck at renewal, they have the capability to link it to your tag renewal. That would be my arguement.


Yep, MTO/Service Ontario can definitely tell upon renewal if its listed on your CVOR. Does it really matter - not that I have ever seen or that anyone has cared about.

I think its more a fleet tracking thing against points on your CVOR - mainly aimed at big rig fleets. I know they can pull CVOR's if you have enough infractions.

Out here, its hard to get to the city on the highway without passing scales. 401/407/QEW all have them on the way in. Hwy 6 has an occasional use one 5 minutes from my house.

But, we never hit an open scale with the lights on for a stop. Always been random pull overs, 10 in the last year.


----------



## Triple L

We have never ever had trouble here with the police... Until this year... I think this explains it all... That's why they now have a night shift after us... Quick cash grab

We got pulled over twice this winter, and the one time was because my plate wasn't linked to my cvor so yes they do check that... Had a full on inspection on the pickup, drove away with no tickets


----------



## JD Dave

You can call it a cash grab or whatever you want but someone has to be out there keeping people honest and getting the crap off the road.


----------



## greywynd

I was stopped by the MTO a few years back in the dually. I think it was my one get out of jail free card. 

Went home and used the angle grinder to cut the seized parking brake cables so I could drive to get hay for the horses right after.  

Drove it like that for the winter, then in the spring it got a minor overhaul, safetied, CVOR, and drove legit for the season. Same MTO guy saw me on the opposite side of a divided highway, by his looks he was itching to have checked me out, but everything should have been good anyway. 

My theory though is that if they want to, they will give you a ticket for something. It also seems the commercial cops are more ticket anxious than the MTO.


----------



## greywynd

JD Dave;1630299 said:


> You can call it a cash grab or whatever you want but someone has to be out there keeping people honest and getting the crap off the road.


I've said for years that instead of e-tests, they should have done like many places and brought in yearly safeties for everything on the road. At least the average 'Joe' can check his lights, wipers etc ahead of time then and save a few bucks if he wants. All too often I see newer, often high end cars that have two out of three brake lights burnt out for example.


----------



## Grassman09

All the fees have gone up. Plate stickers have gone up and are going up even more if they have not already. I keep the 20 yr old international off the Hi-way even so it gets saftied each year. I know they will find something they do not like on it. Lots of new parts on it in the past few years. 

I do not have a CVOR and was told I do not need one by the cop who pulled me over last summer. CDL License exam says different thou. There are a few questions and answers that do not make sense on the CDL test. 

If you do not like an answer you are given by 1 government official speak to a different one and chances are you will get an answer you do like.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1630308 said:


> All the fees have gone up. Plate stickers have gone up and are going up even more if they have not already. I keep the 20 yr old international off the Hi-way even so it gets saftied each year. I know they will find something they do not like on it. Lots of new parts on it in the past few years.
> 
> I do not have a CVOR and was told I do not need one by the cop who pulled me over last summer. CDL License exam says different thou. There are a few questions and answers that do not make sense on the CDL test.
> 
> If you do not like an answer you are given by 1 government official speak to a different one and chances are you will get an answer you do like.


You need a CVOR and if you pull your skid behind your pickup you need one for it also.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1630308 said:


> All the fees have gone up. Plate stickers have gone up and are going up even more if they have not already. I keep the 20 yr old international off the Hi-way even so it gets saftied each year. I know they will find something they do not like on it. Lots of new parts on it in the past few years.
> 
> I do not have a CVOR and was told I do not need one by the cop who pulled me over last summer. CDL License exam says different thou. There are a few questions and answers that do not make sense on the CDL test.
> 
> If you do not like an answer you are given by 1 government official speak to a different one and chances are you will get an answer you do like.


How high is the weight rating on your Ford. Over 4536 and you need the CVOR and under how do you tow anything with it.


----------



## greywynd

MTO told me in my stop that since my truck was rated for over 4500 I needed a CVOR and yearly safety, even if it's personal use, due to the weight rating. 

A little known tidbit that can come in handy, is that your daily inspection is good for that 160km radius from the place of inspection. So if I happen to stay over in Toronto, and do a fresh inspection, I can then go 160km from THAT location. In a pinch one can leap frog outside their normal turf without a log book if you do the paperwork right, and especially if you happen to be staying overnight or something along those lines.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1630299 said:


> You can call it a cash grab or whatever you want but someone has to be out there keeping people honest and getting the crap off the road.


Yes but you don't quite understand how rediculus they were getting, tractors pulled over, skid steers, everything...


----------



## greywynd

Triple L;1630314 said:


> Yes but you don't quite understand how rediculus they were getting, tractors pulled over, skid steers, everything...


That's just a RIDE check in some areas.


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1630314 said:


> Yes but you don't quite understand how rediculus they were getting, tractors pulled over, skid steers, everything...


They got rediculus this year. I got pulled over twice. 600+ in fines each time. First time was my fault and I corrected everything. Second time was just horse**** nit picky crap. Like not writing a company name on my pre trip for example..... I DONT HAVE ONE! I'm a sole proprietorship. Cop didn't care. Also my front plate was "not visible" yet the other commercial officer that stopped me a month before stated it was perfectly fine when I specifically asked him about it.

At one point I was watching the commercial cop just circling the block around stone landscapes and the stone place grabbing trucks as the came out of the yards with salt.
:angry:


----------



## greywynd

They also like to team up with Revenue and check out the livestock sale areas, same as cops setting up RIDE programs down the street from the bars. 

Why not setup near the salt yard when you are looking for overloaded/unsafe salt trucks? 

If you are a sole proprietor, you either need to write your name in there, or at least N/A then. My trucks have always been registered in my name, so that's what I've always done.


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd;1630313 said:


> MTO told me in my stop that since my truck was rated for over 4500 I needed a CVOR and yearly safety, even if it's personal use, due to the weight rating.
> 
> A little known tidbit that can come in handy, is that your daily inspection is good for that 160km radius from the place of inspection. So if I happen to stay over in Toronto, and do a fresh inspection, I can then go 160km from THAT location. In a pinch one can leap frog outside their normal turf without a log book if you do the paperwork right, and especially if you happen to be staying overnight or something along those lines.


The 160km is from the address on your ownership. Unless I was told different. People can lie way to easily if you could just say you slept over somewhere.


----------



## greywynd

Hmmm, could be, but what about trucks owned by businesses that are located (office for example) in one place, but the yard is another? 

I know at one point I had a map marked out with home as a centre point, and a 160 km (radius) circle drawn on it. It's interesting to see how far that goes!


----------



## goel

Its a regular occurrence over here to set up by the salt yards. Its a no brainer.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1630319 said:


> The 160km is from the address on your ownership. Unless I was told different. People can lie way to easily if you could just say you slept over somewhere.


This is how I interpret it too....

Because it's a radius, your mileage could be 500+km for the day as long as you're still within that circle from home when they stop you.


----------



## cet

potskie;1630316 said:


> They got rediculus this year. I got pulled over twice. 600+ in fines each time. First time was my fault and I corrected everything. Second time was just horse**** nit picky crap. Like not writing a company name on my pre trip for example..... I DONT HAVE ONE! I'm a sole proprietorship. Cop didn't care. Also my front plate was "not visible" yet the other commercial officer that stopped me a month before stated it was perfectly fine when I specifically asked him about it.
> 
> At one point I was watching the commercial cop just circling the block around stone landscapes and the stone place grabbing trucks as the came out of the yards with salt.
> :angry:


The name on the ownership has to be the name on the pre trip and that has to match the name on the CVOR. For guys that like to have multiple companies with trucks in different company names have to have a CVOR for each company.


----------



## potskie

greywynd;1630318 said:


> They also like to team up with Revenue and check out the livestock sale areas, same as cops setting up RIDE programs down the street from the bars.
> 
> Why not setup near the salt yard when you are looking for overloaded/unsafe salt trucks?
> 
> If you are a sole proprietor, you either need to write your name in there, or at least N/A then. My trucks have always been registered in my name, so that's what I've always done.


Couple times a year Revenue sets up outside of the livestock auction in St Jacobs and siphons every diesel tank that goes by.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

My personal experience with the commercial vehicle stuff is that the MTO are usually doing what JD says: removing the deathtraps from our roads. The OPP commercial inspection units are the ones out for money grab stuff. They are the ones that give the tickets for things like "name on the door" etc... 

I safety the trucks every spring so that they start the year with everything proper. Last year, I pulled through a MTO scale and got a level 2 safety inspection. This is where a licenced MTO mechanic goes under on a creeper, measures actual conditions of the truck and writes a report. I pulled out with the good job orange sticker which denotes that everything was in good condition. The next week I got pulled over, with Tom, on our way to breakfast. We were in a dually, with zero payload, no tools, no trailer, no anything. The commercial OPP wrote me 4 tickets (none stuck). He said he had run my plate, saw how heavy the truck was licensed, and pulled me over. Apparently paying the proper amount of tax is grounds for being pulled over. 

During the inspection the cop bent down and looked under the truck. I told him he could knock himself out, but to check out the orange sticker from the previous week. Told him the licenced mechanic couldn't find problems so he prob wouldn't. We also had another cop car pull over to watch him do the inspection. 

Even though I, on rare occasion, bend the rules a touch I appreciate safety enforcement. It makes me mad when I see trucks that are dragging their bumpers, lights smashed out, etc... when we spend a lot of money to keep the trucks legal. I only get mad when the cops get on a power trip and write multiple tickets just for the sake of writing them. 

As for the log book, It is the point of origin on a given shift. Think of it this way, If someone drives to Nevada, they need the log book to log their hrs on the way down. If they stay over at Ceasar's Palace, wake up and drive to where they are picking up their load 20km away, load for half an hour, and drive 20 km back to gamble the rest of the day at Ceasar's, there is no need to log their hrs. That said, it really only affects the semis. It technically is for any commercial vehicle, but I have never been asked for a log book or where my point of origin was while driving a pickup.


----------



## musclecarboy

greywynd;1630313 said:


> MTO told me in my stop that since my truck was rated for over 4500 I needed a CVOR and yearly safety, even if it's personal use, due to the weight rating.
> 
> A little known tidbit that can come in handy, is that your daily inspection is good for that 160km radius from the place of inspection. So if I happen to stay over in Toronto, and do a fresh inspection, I can then go 160km from THAT location. In a pinch one can leap frog outside their normal turf without a log book if you do the paperwork right, and especially if you happen to be staying overnight or something along those lines.


You don't need a CVOR under 4500, but the yellow sticker and e-test goes by the door sticker which is 5100 or so on my 04


----------



## R.G.PEEL

If I had spare cashflow, I'd be all over this.... http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...ent-2007-5th-wheel-trailer-W0QQAdIdZ472382892


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1630382 said:


> If I had spare cashflow, I'd be all over this.... http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...ent-2007-5th-wheel-trailer-W0QQAdIdZ472382892


That's the one I told you about a few months ago.


----------



## greywynd

musclecarboy;1630384 said:


> That's the one I told you about a few months ago.


You should have just bought it then!


----------



## musclecarboy

greywynd;1630387 said:


> You should have just bought it then!


He wanted 5700


----------



## greywynd

It's only money.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1630382 said:


> If I had spare cashflow, I'd be all over this.... http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...ent-2007-5th-wheel-trailer-W0QQAdIdZ472382892


I'd need a bigger truck and upgraded lic. 
Would be awesome for hauling trailers home from Indiana


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Your dodge would pull it just fine. They balance really nicely. Mine pulls nicer than some of our smaller trailers do. They balance and brake themselves.


----------



## goel

R.G.PEEL;1630382 said:


> If I had spare cashflow, I'd be all over this.... http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...ent-2007-5th-wheel-trailer-W0QQAdIdZ472382892


That's a gooseneck, not a 5th wheel isnt it? Not the greatest pictures. Looks like a good deal either way.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Yah, its gooseneck.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

looks like theres a safety blitz on at woodbind racetrack. They'll be pulling commercial vehicles in for inspection. Showing it on cp24 this morning. MTO, Police etc... Good thing I have a nice new safety as of Friday. Not a bad time to get pulled in


----------



## cet

I hope the forecast for Thursday/Friday changes. This winter doesn't want to end.


----------



## ff1221

Weather Network is calling for 5-10cm for us on Thursday and 2-4cm on Friday, talk about rediculous, I as going to take the blower off the tractor today but i might hold off.


----------



## greywynd

Yep, great spring! Hard to get outdoor stuff done with this sort of weather.


----------



## DeVries

Everything just got roaded back to the yard this morning, not taking anything off yet though. Looks like lots of moisture for the rest of the week.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries;1630570 said:


> Everything just got roaded back to the yard this morning, not taking anything off yet though. Looks like lots of moisture for the rest of the week.


All my stuff is off and spotless greased and oiled. I prefer not to go out again but it'll only take 20 min in the middle of the night to put it back. Even did my trans fluid/filters, and diffs.winter tires are still on though Getting in the mood for summer. Phones ringing...


----------



## cet

I'm hoping when I get up in the morning they have changed the forecast. It still has 10-15 for Newmarket. No way that is going to melt if it comes at night. We still have all the salters on and the plows are still out.

The driving range is suppose to open Friday. It's already going to be a late start to the year.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'm getting asked about everything... Line painting?
I know where I can get a machine but what does one charge to paint lines. $8 a standard parking spot dividing line ? 
Power wash buildings?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I know some contractors have gone in vacation cause their contracts are till April 1. Still doesn't mean I'd want to miss the opportunity for a storm. If it snowed right now it would be like fishing with dynamite.


----------



## greywynd

Seems strange this afternoon, saw a Harley out, with a salt/plow truck right behind it at the lights.


----------



## schrader

Man this winter never wants to end, in the twenty years we have done this I can only remember plowing in the second week of April once. Spent the whole day on friday putting away the winter equipment because I thought it was finally over. Could have the 6430 up and going in a few minutes but will take two hours to clean it up again, so im hoping for no snow. First full day of clean ups today, was really nice to get back at it.


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1630587 said:


> I'm getting asked about everything... Line painting?
> I know where I can get a machine but what does one charge to paint lines. $8 a standard parking spot dividing line ?
> Power wash buildings?


I hear line painting is pretty lucrative. You're a savvy guy, I'm sure you'll have it all figured out.


----------



## greywynd

musclecarboy;1630618 said:


> I hear line painting is pretty lucrative. You're a savvy guy, I'm sure you'll have it all figured out.


The passing stripes are the best, charge the same and use a fraction of the paint. :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

Talk about revenue stream....that tow truck is pretty cool too.


----------



## BC Handyman

MIDTOWNPC;1630587 said:


> I'm getting asked about everything... Line painting?
> I know where I can get a machine but what does one charge to paint lines. $8 a standard parking spot dividing line ?
> Power wash buildings?


Around here it is $12-$15 per parking line depending on thickness, prob a bit cheaper in your neck of woods due to population. this includes preclean.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

thanks for the tid bit. 
My own lot needs new lines also


----------



## potskie

I used to do all the home depots north of barrie and south of toronto for line painting plus a bunch of other stuff. Only 3 companies in my area that do it and I sure as heck didn't trust any of my staff to do it so I almost always did.

They are at $3 a line or $9 a stall 

The crappy part of line painting is the stenciling. Faster to hand roll and border with the machine.

Paint can be had from Sherwin williams. They sell a bunch of types and so does Glidden.

But IMO sherwin williams waterbourne set fast is the best. Cleans up easy as pie, Lays down perfect on a 4" stripe and dries in seconds if your above the 10 degree minimum ground temp. STAY AWAY from the non water based. Everytime I used it it just turned into a **** show. Also order your paint in advance. St Catherines and Barrie are usually the only 2 locations to stock Set Fast on the shelf everything else has to be ordered in.

Also make sure you setup as a contractor and haggle your pricing. they want $56 a gallon but I got them down to $15.36 so even at half the volume I was buying they should still do you a good deal.

oh and graco and titan come from the same place so don't fall for the graco is better bit

I should also add that stephensons rental is the only place I ever found that rented stripers like proper 3 wheeled gas powered Titan units.


----------



## goel

Love the commercial this starts out with.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

We have a supplier in town that many people buy from for sealing product who also supplies all the other materials.
Im thinking I will just go speak with someone who does it and pass on the referal. 

Crazy rain storm going on here right now with lots of loud thunder and lightning


----------



## SHAWZER

Wow more winter coming. Calling for 6 " Thursday, 2-4 " Friday.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1630586 said:


> I'm hoping when I get up in the morning they have changed the forecast. It still has 10-15 for Newmarket. No way that is going to melt if it comes at night. We still have all the salters on and the plows are still out.
> 
> The driving range is suppose to open Friday. It's already going to be a late start to the year.


good luck with that! They call now for 10cm around here!


----------



## ff1221

We are 10-15cm for Thurs now and 5-10cm for Friday with a chance of flurries for Saturday, this is getting a little tiring!:angry:


----------



## SHAWZER

I must be a little older than some of you , still measure in inches. Lol.


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1630743 said:


> good luck with that! They call now for 10cm around here!


No kidding, it actually went up. The rain for Thursday day is now all snow. 15-20cm Thursday 5-10 Friday.

A few tractors have been moved from their sites around here. I wonder if their lease was until March 31. If we get the full forecast this could be fun.


----------



## goel

Cool Thursday approaching. 

6-8 for Guelph 
4-6 for Milton


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1630758 said:


> No kidding, it actually went up. The rain for Thursday day is now all snow. 15-20cm Thursday 5-10 Friday.
> 
> A few tractors have been moved from their sites around here. I wonder if their lease was until March 31. If we get the full forecast this could be fun.


AM 680 is for us the most reliable forecast, they call for wet flurries with not much of an accumulation. My Neighbor had 13 JD's on the lot that are gone for 2 weeks now 

Better be just rain and slush but what ever it is people will be unhappy.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We have been out for spring cleanups for a few days now... I am really hoping for a change. This isn't going to be fun.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Those believing twn... build your arks! lol. If you add up all of the accumulations, they believe we will have over 3" of water in 3 days. That's biblical.

I believe it will rain heavily and that at some point some of it may be snow. If needed, we are still ready to do a full push. Even 10-15 cm full forecast will end up half of that from ground heat, and a lot less because its supposed to rain at the same time. I wouldn't be surprised if we have to do something, but it would be a salt or quick scrape.


----------



## greywynd

I think I'll just turn the phone off and sleep thru it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I knew branden was more reliable...


----------



## Triple L

We got about 6cm last week and in 3-4 hours it was all melted off... I'm not worried about it but we will see...


----------



## greywynd

R.G.PEEL;1630777 said:


> I knew branden was more reliable...


Never left early yet!


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1630760 said:


> AM 680 is for us the most reliable forecast, they call for wet flurries with not much of an accumulation. My Neighbor had 13 JD's on the lot that are gone for 2 weeks now
> 
> Better be just rain and slush but what ever it is people will be unhappy.


I heard from the horses mouth your neighbour has them leased until April 15th but just brought them back early.

On another note I bought brand new sweeper brushes from Bobcat for $280 for a 60" bucket sweeper. Everyone was telling me how expensive they are and it turns out they're reasonably priced right from the dealer.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1630849 said:


> I heard from the horses mouth your neighbour has them leased until April 15th but just brought them back early.
> .


Green Tractors where they came from guess they might convoy them back if needed.
Seen that Plaza on Dixie and Burnhamthorpe is pretty clear of equipment too


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1630849 said:


> I heard from the horses mouth your neighbour has them leased until April 15th but just brought them back early.
> 
> On another note I bought brand new sweeper brushes from Bobcat for $280 for a 60" bucket sweeper. Everyone was telling me how expensive they are and it turns out they're reasonably priced right from the dealer.


hard to install? let me rephrase that... Could a computer guy do it ? Lol


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1630890 said:


> Green Tractors where they came from guess they might convoy them back if needed.
> Seen that Plaza on Dixie and Burnhamthorpe is pretty clear of equipment too


Yeah we took them home yesterday. We left 5 tractors down at the 427 just in case something happens and if need be we'll drive some loaders back. Have to start getting equipment ready for the farm as I'm getting spring fever.


MIDTOWNPC;1630896 said:


> hard to install? let me rephrase that... Could a computer guy do it ? Lol


To be honest I didn't do it but I'm guessing it took my 2 guys almost 2 hours, start to finish. It was very straight forward they said.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Jd has spring fever, looks like there will be a new years Snyder baby next!


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1630934 said:


> Jd has spring fever, looks like there will be a new years Snyder baby next!


No more kids for Dave just a lot of rehearsing. I thought for sure you would have planted the seed by now.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Need to buy a house first she says.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1630943 said:


> Need to buy a house first she says.


Sounds like a smart girl.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

So grant signed a 10 yr lease on an apartment 

Lol


----------



## R.G.PEEL

LOL wish I'd thought of that!!! Looking for this summer hopefully. Houses sure aren't getting any cheaper though. Might have to start selling computers on the side.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1630954 said:


> LOL wish I'd thought of that!!! Looking for this summer hopefully. Houses sure aren't getting any cheaper though. Might have to start selling computers on the side.


buy buy buy 
Ratehub.ca.

I wish commercial mortgages were easier or as low as residential. I'm starting to shop.


----------



## goel

............


----------



## schrader

Not looking like this one is going to miss us, guess I'm putting the salter and plow back on this morning. Grrrr I would much rather be doing spring clean ups


----------



## DeVries

We are under a winter storm watch here too ,looks like we may be honouring our winter contracts till the 15th for once. Most years we are well past any snow or ice pellets hitting us.


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1630943 said:


> Need to buy a house first she says.


Sounds like she's the Boss already, that didn't take long. :laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1631008 said:


> We are under a winter storm watch here too ,looks like we may be honouring our winter contracts till the 15th for once. Most years we are well past any snow or ice pellets hitting us.


Debating to put plows back on today


----------



## ff1221

Did some running around yesterday for my buddy with the heavy truck shop, dropped off the first truck to Viking and took some quick pics of some of the units on site then ran to London and brought a brand new Cat back to have a dump body installed, 'll have to get a picture of it.


----------



## ff1221

couple more


----------



## R.G.PEEL

cet;1631009 said:


> Sounds like she's the Boss already, that didn't take long. :laughing:


Chris, she has been the boss for quite some time now. Long before marriage lol. Lets be honest, its not as important who wears the pants, as who wears the skirt.

I'm really interested to see what happens tomorrow. They're sticking to their forcast, but at ( degrees today, the ground should be pretty warm. Heavy heavy salting?


----------



## JD Dave

Hated to do it but we ordered a load salt so I'm positive it won't snow now.


----------



## SHAWZER

Freezing rain and wet snow up here now.


----------



## chachi1984

seems the TWN.com keeps changing
burlington now says just rain
oakville , close to 1cm
miss close to 5cm


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1631050 said:


> Hated to do it but we ordered a load salt so I'm positive it won't snow now.


Yuk, that sucks! Still have 60 tons here at shop so I wouldn't mind dropping some


----------



## potskie

All the ice they are forecasting for us could be interesting.


----------



## goel

Definitely can feel the temperature cooling off.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1631067 said:


> Yuk, that sucks! Still have 60 tons here at shop so I wouldn't mind dropping some


If I had known I could have just came and picked some up at your place if needed.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1631095 said:


> If I had known I could have just came and picked some up at your place if needed.


Sure thing! There are some Deere's back at the neighbors


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1631102 said:


> Sure thing! There are some Deere's back at the neighbors


Everyone's getting nervous. LOL


----------



## schrader

Just passed the Sunshine boys roading there tractors from Collingwood back to Wasaga beach, looks like everyone is getting ready. Spent two hours putting blades and salters back on in the pouring rain this morning, lots of fun.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Downgrade Downgrade Downgrade!!! lol. 5-10 now, spread out over 24 hrs. Unfrozen ground and temps of only -1. Not seeing how that can be an event. If so, I think just salt.

Pulled the salter into the shop today and gave it a good tuneup and check. Replaced a corroded wire so it won't choose to short out at 3am. Ready to go now.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I think I will spread salt vs pickle mix just because I have already swept some places.


----------



## CGM Inc.

I think I have a couple drinks and wake up Monday morning....going to be a **** show tomorrow.


----------



## grandview

. Freezing rain advisory remains in effect from 2 am to 11 pm edt thursday...

* locations... Niagara frontier... Genesee valley and northern finger lakes.

* timing... Overnight tonight through late thursday evening.

* accumulations... Ice accumulation up to a third of an inch late overnight and through thursday evening. Greatest ice accumulation is expected inland from the lakes and genesee valley westward across the niagara frontier.


----------



## cet

Spent the day in North Bay. I think it's time to move up there. Nobody seems to be in a rush. 
I'm more worried about tomorrow night into Friday. Hours of freezing rain. I'm hoping for snow tomorrow so the freezing rain has something to land on instead of bare asphalt. We are going salting at 3am regardless of whats happening.


----------



## goel

So now that everyone is prepared, is the storm going to FLOP and just rain?


----------



## JD Dave

I'm guessing rain but glad we are somewhat prepared.


----------



## schrader

Down graded here too, looks like at least a double salt run,12 hours of freezing rain could be fun.


----------



## GMC Driver

Perfect time for King City Radar to go down...


----------



## goel

Dry pavement and busses cancelled over here !


----------



## musclecarboy

GMC Driver;1631325 said:


> Perfect time for King City Radar to go down...


Been down since Tuesday, I can't believe it.


----------



## greywynd

Buses are all cancelled here too, but the birds are singing under blue skies at the moment!


----------



## Triple L

Raining like crazy here, straight rain, schools are closed


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just a sprinkle here so far...I loaded up but decided against a pre treat cause I thought it'd be a waste if the rain came first which was predictable with the temps.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1631362 said:


> Just a sprinkle here so far...I loaded up but decided against a pre treat cause I thought it'd be a waste if the rain came first which was predictable with the temps.


Was thinking of doing a couple places too this am...glad I didn't.


----------



## musclecarboy

Got a little sideways on the 407 WB exit to 427 SB doing about 40km/h. Getting nasty out here.


----------



## Belleaire Care

City of Barrie has pre wet all streets in town. No precip yet..
Storm heading this way.... Ice pellets or freezing rain likely.
School buses in Simcoe County are cancelled.


----------



## Neige

We are looking at 15-20 starting early tomorrow morning. Temps will be at -1, I have a bad feeling this one is going to end up being more than forcasted.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Park a salt truck on the lot with the spinner running. How are we supposed to manage freezing rain with 25-35mm of rain!


----------



## potskie

Freezing rain here now. Deck and fence in my yard has a nice layer of ice on it but otherwise ground temps are keeping everything wet. Soon as I start to see ice on my truck is when I figure ill go get some salt down.

If we are lucky it'll go like last December pour freezing rain for hrs and hrs but the ground temps kept it water on the hard surfaces.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1631391 said:


> Park a salt truck on the lot with the spinner running. How are we supposed to manage freezing rain with 25-35mm of rain!


I think were going to get the freezing rain now also. We're going to start putting a little salt on now. I'm thinking now the 60 ton I have left might not be enough now. LOL The cit of Mississauga has been salting as well as Toronto already.


----------



## ff1221

light snow up here, nothing sticking to the road and we are almost through round 1 according to the radar, I don't think we will see anything out of this, looks like you boys in the GTA may bear the brunt of whatever comes.


----------



## goel

Light freezing on the vehicle windows here. Windshield wipers took it all away. 

Roads are just wet even though the city is salting the puddles anyways. After 10 minutes the salt is gone, eaten by hungry rain.


----------



## potskie

They are saying around 2cms of ice accumulation here. Better sharpen up the chopper!


----------



## DeVries

Ice building up on the trees here now and hovering .1 degrees above zero, along the lake its still fine.


----------



## greywynd

I just dropped junior off at school for the day. Nothing here, just clouding over now. Slight east wind though, which usually means crap on the way. 

Tom, what are you doing out there? Thought your sites were in Markham?


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1631396 said:


> I think were going to get the freezing rain now also. We're going to start putting a little salt on now. I'm thinking now the 60 ton I have left might not be enough now. LOL The cit of Mississauga has been salting as well as Toronto already.


I see it that way to, could end up salting 2 - 3 times. There is so much water out there already just can't see the salt holding up.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1631423 said:


> I see it that way to, could end up salting 2 - 3 times. There is so much water out there already just can't see the salt holding up.


It's not holding up at all but I've got 2 calls about it being slippery and I never get calls. I think the news has hyped this way to much. I know it's a problem but I don't think it's defcon 5 like they are making it out to be. The news just gets people all fired up.


----------



## greywynd

JD, you realize that was likely Marcus and Cet calling right? :laughing:


----------



## potskie

JD Dave;1631430 said:


> It's not holding up at all but I've got 2 calls about it being slippery and I never get calls. I think the news has hyped this way to much. I know it's a problem but I don't think it's defcon 5 like they are making it out to be. The news just gets people all fired up.


Way over hyped. I'm waiting for the girl at the one bank I do to call because its getting slippery or might freeze soon lol.

The ice on my deck is melting now that its slowed down. I'm sure later this aft or evening ill have to go drop salt as it cools a bit but its just water as of now.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nothin here. Plus 1. would be it wrong to spread the sand I just swept up. Lol. Recycling?


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd;1631431 said:


> JD, you realize that was likely Marcus and Cet calling right? :laughing:


I have their numbers blocked.


----------



## schrader

Radar shoes precip over us but so far nice and dry, just playing the wait and see game for now.


----------



## SHAWZER

Keep waiting for the skies to open up but nothing yet.


----------



## DeVries

Here trees are all covered and everything sounds like its cracking in the wind. All roads and walks are fine though.


----------



## cet

We salted all our places overnight, black asphalt but I'm happy I did now. We had quite the blast. Close to 5cm on my deck.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

flurries have added up to a cm on the grass but most places are black that have traffic. I salted sidewalks and lightly on the lots 

No one else is out spreading but there are a few salt trucks having lunch. 

Stopped for a wimpys burger


----------



## greywynd

Still nothing here yet. Must be a slow moving system.


----------



## goel

MIDTOWNPC;1631472 said:


> flurries have added up to a cm on the grass but most places are black that have traffic. I salted sidewalks and lightly on the lots


Definitely more than the west. More light ice frozen on the grass then snow.


----------



## Belleaire Care

no precip in Barrie..yet. TWN still saying most precip will be tonight..


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1631448 said:


> I have their numbers blocked.


LOL Right after i wrote my "I'm so smart" post this morning we got hammered with freezing rain and about 5cm of snow. 7:30 in the morning and trying to work around commuters here sucks. Highways were down to 30km/hr. Slamed through my route 3 times to get it where I liked it.

Good news is I sold that equipment trailer today..."Thanks!" to all you guys that looked.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1631551 said:


> LOL Right after i wrote my "I'm so smart" post this morning we got hammered with freezing rain and about 5cm of snow. 7:30 in the morning and trying to work around commuters here sucks. Highways were down to 30km/hr. Slamed through my route 3 times to get it where I liked it.
> 
> Good news is I sold that equipment trailer today..."Thanks!" to all you guys that looked.


There's highways in Erin? LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

Don't make fun of us hicks...


----------



## greywynd

Highways can be made from gravel Dave....


----------



## Belleaire Care

Ok..... Now there is light rain falling and freezing on the vehicles. Like a lot of guys in Barrie, I pre-salted most lots. Should be good for a few hours..


----------



## goel

Since its just waiting time.

Watch for the Rino at the end!!


----------



## greywynd

Had a brief little bit of ice pellets, with maybe a bit of rain, and it's gone again for now. Radar shows it should hit Toronto in the next hour or so, and here about 1am. 

Stay safe guys, I'm off to bed.


----------



## CGM Inc.

what we got today....I say we are done. Warming up already and ground is at +1


----------



## goel

Definitely just rain at my house right now. I agree Stefan. 

Call the season closed around here.


----------



## goel

Power just went out.


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1631669 said:


> Power just went out.


Who's fault is that?


----------



## goel

Grassman09;1631673 said:


> Who's fault is that?


Mother Nature or Jack Frost. Right now, Mother Nature just ko'd Jack it seems.


----------



## Grassman09

I don't like Jack Frost. See if u can revive mama.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Anyone geting any freezing rain out there? City just went by salting...


----------



## ff1221

Had about 1/4" of ice on everything but the ground, ground temps are up enough to melt it but air temps aren't so the regular rain is sticking to all the ice, been out to 2 calls already this morning for downed lines on fire, could be a long day.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Trees are heavy with ice. Really windy. We had buildup ice on some sidewalks but pavement was pretty good 
Wind is starting to really blow. I think I get more tired from anticipating these storms then I do wen we have to plow three nights in a row.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1631717 said:


> Trees are heavy with ice. Really windy. We had buildup ice on some sidewalks but pavement was pretty good
> Wind is starting to really blow. I think I get more tired from anticipating these storms then I do wen we have to plow three nights in a row.


Pretty much same here....3 days of hype and nothing!
Salt Suppliers must own shares in TWN!


----------



## cet

No ice on my driveway, interlock or the road but the trees and cars are coated. We salted last night, no way I'm taking a chance this close to the end. I'm hoping it's over too but I thought that 2 Saturdays ago when I fully washed and cleaned my truck.

I got an email yesterday saying the golf course won't open until the 24th. That is the latest I can ever remember. Might have to take the day off work because of the late start.


----------



## goel

goel;1631669 said:


> Power just went out.


Its nice when you and 11000+ of your neighbours don't have power. Due back on at 5 pm.

But, they even have an APP for checking.

Guelph was a rink and had to be salted. All other areas we cover were good.


----------



## schrader

Strange night here, left at 4:00 to do a check. Just raining nothing slippery, twenty minutes later it changed over to ice pellets and the **** show began. Salts not really melting anything off, just to much water, just waiting for the temps to warm up and melt it off.


----------



## JD Dave

Perfect day to drive the salt trucks and give them an underbody wash.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

now round too for salter removal! We thought we would be smart and removed both electric motors off of each tailgate. It was a pain in the ass Wednesday getting everything back together, two saltings, that if we had been a little late on would have melted anyway, and now back to spring on Monday. 

Lots of fun.

Incident free saltings though! Which sounds normal to you guys, but well... yeah, gold star for me.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

btw, anyone have any contacts in Winnipeg? I need to have something shipped from there and don't know anyone.

Thanks!


----------



## By-The-Lake

Salt from yesterday took care of everything from overnight. Salted again today to get rid of remaining salt. Went home took plow off and put it on the wife's side of the driveway so I can get the trailer out next week and get to work. Now to take care of the important things in life like breakfast at Sunset. Odd name for a breakfast place though. Should have been named Sunrise. Oh well. Bon Appetit!


----------



## GMC Driver

I might be able to help Jon. Got family there.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Just got a call about ice at HWY10 and Courtney Park area???
Concrete walks


----------



## greywynd

Everything's covered here, but gravel at least is more of a slush than ice. Raining pretty good still, looks like we're going to have some mud for a day or two.


----------



## goel

Pristine PM ltd;1631749 said:


> btw, anyone have any contacts in Winnipeg? I need to have something shipped from there and don't know anyone.
> 
> Thanks!


Is it big? I have a cousin that owns/runs a car carrier. They are based out of Winnipeg and usually do western runs but he makes it this way at least 10 times a year.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It is about 4 skids - I have the trucking in place, I just need the contact type thing. It is a hard to search for product online.


----------



## snowplowchick

Triple L, were u pulling a small enclosed trailer in k/w this am?


----------



## Triple L

Nope, I don't even own a enclosed trailer... why?


----------



## potskie

Was hit and miss here this AM. One site would be water and need a quick touch up yet one a block away would be entirely covered in ice. Weird weird weather.

But I got a hell of a laugh watching a bunch of different Mexican Salters!


----------



## CGM Inc.

CGM Inc.;1631763 said:


> Just got a call about ice at HWY10 and Courtney Park area???
> Concrete walks


Sheets of ice falling off a n office building.....


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1630382 said:


> If I had spare cashflow, I'd be all over this.... http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...ent-2007-5th-wheel-trailer-W0QQAdIdZ472382892


The guy was a bit of a cocky d1ck. Told everyone to come to the yard on Wednesday at 7 and he had an auction. Ended up taking $4k, a buddy of mine bought it.


----------



## greywynd

Nice he left the ad up. Good way to get the ad reported as a scam.


----------



## snowplowchick

snowplowchick;1631792 said:


> Triple L, were u pulling a small enclosed trailer in k/w this am?


Er...um... Well he was good looking, and I felt regret for a fleeting moment for telling you what I thought of you. ; )


----------



## goel

Looks like it might be a hotel holiday for us. On line update is power is now due back on Sunday night at 6. Call Center is to busy to find out if that's generic for the area or actually realistic for where we live. 

Funny thing is I did not even have to salt the asphalt driveway, and 1 hand full of salt was all that was needed for the amount of ice we had on the concrete steps and walkway. 

Winters over, might go state side. I can always find a cool tool to buy.


----------



## Triple L

snowplowchick;1631813 said:


> Er...um... Well he was good looking, and I felt regret for a fleeting moment for telling you what I thought of you. ; )


LOL too funny! Sorry, but even if it was me, I'm taken anyways...


----------



## schrader

Just got back from round two, salting and scraping the ice off. Temps are no where near as warm as what they are calling for. No power outages here but lots of broken tree limbs and branches thankfully we never got the wind here. Back at spring clean ups on Monday (finally).


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's fun when you can plow the ice off. I was going through withdrawal until the power came back on.
Least I can shower before the mrs comes home. Not one grain of salt left. It was a salt eater for us here, some lots weren't even done, I don't know whether there's a salt shortage nearby or whether guys just couldn't keep up with the rain running all their salt off.
Gonna be a messy spring clean up for sticks though...


----------



## G.Landscape

Fun day in KW, salted most sites this am as walkway where just solid ice, roads and parking lots weren''t too bad if they had a little traffic but power outages everywhere made it fun trying to get anywhere quickly. 

Few downed trees at a site on top of two cars, that was a nice little bonus up sell since most tree companies in town were on a waiting list.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1631827 said:


> LOL too funny! Sorry, but even if it was me, I'm taken anyways...


I don't see a ring on your finger. Plus I heard your girl is stuck on a guy from Caledon she met in Fergus.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1631867 said:


> I don't see a ring on your finger. Plus I heard your girl is stuck on a guy from Caledon she met in Fergus.


Oh yeah? That same guy that made a fool of himself when he fell flat on his a$$ LOL, I'm glad she likes you Dave, I think I'd be in trouble if she didnt... all those bad influences lol


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1631875 said:


> Oh yeah? That same guy that made a fool of himself when he fell flat on his a$$ LOL, I'm glad she likes you Dave, I think I'd be in trouble if she didnt... all those bad influences lol


I may have fell on my a$$ but I showed her my extreme Farmer strength. LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1631845 said:


> It's fun when you can plow the ice off. I was going through withdrawal until the power came back on.
> Least I can shower before the mrs comes home. Not one grain of salt left. It was a salt eater for us here, some lots weren't even done, I don't know whether there's a salt shortage nearby or whether guys just couldn't keep up with the rain running all their salt off.
> Gonna be a messy spring clean up for sticks though...


I'm glad we didn't get that! Hard to justify continious salting on a event like that but what choice do you have?


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1631879 said:


> I may have fell on my a$$ but I showed her my extreme Farmer strength. LOL


She just told me she thinks your hilarious... farmer strength pfeww you ain't got nothing on me


----------



## rooferdave

I have a question for you all on what is reasonable or not. I sub to a firm for plowing and on the event Mar 18 the city did not plow only salt, most here on the site just salted. It snowed from early afternoon as I remember, I did not get a call from the people I plow for and went to bed at 10:30. Anyhow at midnight they phoned me (Ididn't wake up) to plow and now are pissed at me because I missed an event ( oh and I miss my bonus for showing up for all events) is it unreasonable for me to want a heads up if they are thinking about a push? At least I would have had an afternoon nap and had my wife watch the phone in case. I was my first missed call out in 5 years


----------



## JD Dave

rooferdave;1631896 said:


> I have a question for you all on what is reasonable or not. I sub to a firm for plowing and on the event Mar 18 the city did not plow only salt, most here on the site just salted. It snowed from early afternoon as I remember, I did not get a call from the people I plow for and went to bed at 10:30. Anyhow at midnight they phoned me (Ididn't wake up) to plow and now are pissed at me because I missed an event ( oh and I miss my bonus for showing up for all events) is it unreasonable for me to want a heads up if they are thinking about a push? At least I would have had an afternoon nap and had my wife watch the phone in case. I was my first missed call out in 5 years


You missed a storm. What would happen if it was a surpise snow storm and there was no chance to call you before hand? I have a no excuse policy, if you miss my call I'm pissed. I will call you back 3 or 4 times just in case your in a deep sleep though.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

musclecarboy;1631811 said:


> The guy was a bit of a cocky d1ck. Told everyone to come to the yard on Wednesday at 7 and he had an auction. Ended up taking $4k, a buddy of mine bought it.


real estate agents like to book showings at the same time for similar reasons.
or there is the one where used car salesman calls to get a price on your trade in and usually calls the guy in the other office or his wife or answering machine.


----------



## snowplowchick

Triple L;1631827 said:


> LOL too funny! Sorry, but even if it was me, I'm taken anyways...


I'm taken too but I have eyes! 
I kind of knew it wasn't you when he tipped his Stetson at me after I blew him a kiss. Oh...wait... there's a very slight possibility that was just my very vivid imagination.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

If Dave is a bad influence, and yesterday he called me a bad influence on him, where does that leave me? 

Snowplowchick, go have a cold shower. This is a family site!


----------



## Mr.Markus

snowplowchick;1631905 said:


> I'm taken too but I have eyes!
> I kind of knew it wasn't you when he tipped his Stetson at me after I blew him
> a kiss. Oh...wait... there's a very slight possibility that was just my very vivid imagination.


This was an interesting read on my old flip phone.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

good deal for someone needing a machine
bobcat s185

If I didnt just buy an s300 Id jump on it

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...85-enclosed-cab-with-radio-W0QQAdIdZ473154864

disregard that it looks like a scam/copy of another ad

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...85-enclosed-cab-with-radio-W0QQAdIdZ473125741


----------



## rooferdave

JD Dave;1631898 said:


> You missed a storm. What would happen if it was a surpise snow storm and there was no chance to call you before hand? I have a no excuse policy, if you miss my call I'm pissed. I will call you back 3 or 4 times just in case your in a deep sleep though.


ok so I guess I was wrong, I got 2 calls about 45 mins apart, this was not a surprise storm and if you look it was the night we hit page # 2000 and cet was figuring how to get his truck from Florida, it really was not much of anything here in Toronto I just mistakenly thought no call by 10:30 we were not a go, as I am a broker I do get left home when they think they can do it with their hourly guys to save $$$

I got docked $1,500 for missing the call (or more accurately) my bonus and am waiting to see if I get charged for the machines that worked for me (find out Monday)


----------



## greywynd

I missed a call last year, worked through the day, then it snowed that night, so never got sleep, and back onto the daytime site the next day. That night we had a light snow again, and I slept through the calls. In my case, I was the only one missing. In your case, I suspect you are responsible for calling in others. 

I took the blame, it was totally my fault, saw the missed calls a few hours after they happened, and called in as soon as I did. The crew was still out, I could have caught the last part of the run, but IIRC there was still some daytime stuff in the forecast. I told them I'd go on standby in case we had to salt through the daytime. (Can't recall if I did go out or not.)

Basically, if you aren't available, you had better have made alternative plans ahead of time to cover for you. As much as it rarely happens, really, in this business, we're on call from Nov to Apr, 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. 

One of the guys I used to plow for often asks me to help cover for him one night each December, as him and his main manager are at a joint family function. Even so they stay available by phone. This year we had freezing rain that night, I ended up sending 5 trucks and 3 walks crews out to salt an hour before they made the call to me, they were happy that I reacted just they way they would themselves. 

Fortunately the area they are in is the same area I plow in, so if I had to, I could have plowed where I normally do, and still make calls if needed to get the other crews out.


----------



## cet

rooferdave;1631962 said:


> ok so I guess I was wrong, I got 2 calls about 45 mins apart, this was not a surprise storm and if you look it was the night we hit page # 2000 and cet was figuring how to get his truck from Florida, it really was not much of anything here in Toronto I just mistakenly thought no call by 10:30 we were not a go, as I am a broker I do get left home when they think they can do it with their hourly guys to save $$$
> 
> I got docked $1,500 for missing the call (or more accurately) my bonus and am waiting to see if I get charged for the machines that worked for me (find out Monday)


I going to guess you are getting a flat rate or at least a minimum if you think you might have to pay the guys to cover your route?

Missing a call really puts the contractor on the spot. I do text my guys early if I think we are going to plow. One guy always gets the text but never texts back, I believe he does this on purpose but he has never missed a night. I give him 30 min. and then text him again asking if he got the text.

Maybe it was a borderline plow but with so little plowing this year he might have decided late to plow to save on salt. If you won't hit your minimum then it is really free to him.

I'm not sure how anyone sleeps through the phone. My cell sits beside my bed and I get it on the first ring every time. I guess that's the difference when there my contracts and I'm not the sub. Winter is a big commitment. 3 times this winter I got a call to plow my stuff in Keswick when there was no snow in the forecast. The first time there was 10" and I had to call 2 of the Newmarket guys to help.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1631990 said:


> I'm not sure how anyone sleeps through the phone. My cell sits beside my bed and I get it on the first ring every time....


 I agree...I use the alarm function on my phone. The alarm on the nightstand is set for the time my wife needs to get up. Mine is off on the first ring cause of the hellfire that reigns if it wakes her up....


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1631992 said:


> I agree...I use the alarm function on my phone. The alarm on the nightstand is set for the time my wife needs to get up. Mine is off on the first ring cause of the hellfire that reigns if it wakes her up....


Any plow or salt nights I sleep in the spare room, even nights that are border line I sleep there. A happy wife is a happy life.

I know 99.9% of you don't follow golf but a 14 YO made the cut at the Masters. Even with a 1 stroke penalty some complete jerk assessed him.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'd be in the spare room from Nov. to April...no happy wife there.

Had a good season with salting an extra in my contracts...

54 saltings
26 pushes.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1631994 said:


> I'd be in the spare room from Nov. to April...no happy wife there.
> 
> Had a good season with salting an extra in my contracts...
> 
> 54 saltings
> 26 pushes.


WOW! That's almost double of us down here! Have to come up to see your Buddy for Trout food sometimes soon.


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1631997 said:


> WOW! That's almost double of us down here! Have to come up to see your Buddy for Trout food sometimes soon.


Just spoke with him at a local Town fundraiser dinner....you could've bought dinner with him and the new CAO for $ 2000. My wife and I sat and had dinner with our local MP, Town councillor and the volunteer of the the year. It was a good dinner.Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I find that if I set the alarm for example 2:05 I always wake up and shut the alarm off before it rings. I always keep my phone on and a few other friends subscribe to my intown local weather updates. Its usually good for a breakfast or two throughout the season.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1631994 said:


> I'd be in the spare room from Nov. to April...no happy wife there.
> 
> Had a good season with salting an extra in my contracts...
> 
> 54 saltings
> 26 pushes.


you sure you didnt spin some of those off in the shed. thats a pretty active schedule wesport


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1631990 said:


> I'm not sure how anyone sleeps through the phone. My cell sits beside my bed and I get it on the first ring every time.


I can successfully sleep thru multiple calls without even having anything to drink the night before. You're right though, the ringer is the best thing to wake someone

I noticed King City radar came back online last night... Just in time lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1632012 said:


> you sure you didnt spin some of those off in the shed. thats a pretty active schedule wesport


We have 2 spare rooms and we don't use any of them... or the bathroom door lock.


----------



## rooferdave

well thanks for the input, it is nice to hear your opinions. It was my first missed call ever and all it would have taken was a heads up from some one that we might go out, for what it worth the guys who did show had nothing to do as when they got there it was mostly melted. I guess this makes me bum of the room!

On a brighter note I am off to watch the masters at scarborough golf club, and I hope that 14 year old does not get any more penalties, it would have been killer if it had missed the cut for it as it was he was right on the edge


----------



## cet

rooferdave;1632018 said:


> well thanks for the input, it is nice to hear your opinions. It was my first missed call ever and all it would have taken was a heads up from some one that we might go out, for what it worth the guys who did show had nothing to do as when they got there it was mostly melted. I guess this makes me bum of the room!
> 
> On a brighter note I am off to watch the masters at scarborough golf club, and I hope that 14 year old does not get any more penalties, it would have been killer if it had missed the cut for it as it was he was right on the edge


I see Tiger got assessed a 2 stroke penalty for an illegal drop on 15. So he signed an incorrect score card. Anyone else would have been disqualified but this is Tiger. It's not good for the game, you say the rules are never altered but here you go. I remember Stadler got penalized for kneeling on a towel so he didn't get his pants dirty.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1631999 said:


> Just spoke with him at a local Town fundraiser dinner....you could've bought dinner with him and the new CAO for $ 2000. My wife and I sat and had dinner with our local MP, Town councillor and the volunteer of the the year. It was a good dinner.Thumbs Up


Really sucks that they had to cancel the Lyons club dinner last night in Erin because of the power shortage.


----------



## grandview

cet;1632020 said:


> I see Tiger got assessed a 2 stroke penalty for an illegal drop on 15. So he signed an incorrect score card. Anyone else would have been disqualified but this is Tiger. It's not good for the game, you say the rules are never altered but here you go. I remember Stadler got penalized for kneeling on a towel so he didn't get his pants dirty.


Don't blame him,blame the tv viewer who called it it!


----------



## cet

grandview;1632040 said:


> Don't blame him,blame the tv viewer who called it it!


If he knew the rules no one would have had to phone in. They reviewed it before he finished but because it's Tiger they are all afraid to challenge him. You should have seen the press conference, Fred Ridley stuttered so bad trying to cover up the lies.


----------



## Triple L

I don't know how anyone can sleep thru a phone call either... I have to use the progressive alarm that starts up quietly or else I almost have a heart attack, even the vibration from the phone on the nightstand wakes me right up... 

We got many surprise storms this year where I had to call all the guys out without any heads up... not having a heads up is no excuse imo, sorry if that sounds harsh...


----------



## grandview

cet;1632041 said:


> If he knew the rules no one would have had to phone in. They reviewed it before he finished but because it's Tiger they are all afraid to challenge him. You should have seen the press conference, Fred Ridley stuttered so bad trying to cover up the lies.


No comment,just happened to read about it before I checked this thread!:laughing:


----------



## cet

grandview;1632043 said:


> No comment,just happened to read about it before I checked this thread!:laughing:


I didn't think you played regularly.


----------



## Alpha Property

Roading the tractors back from the airport today. Stuck in heavy rain at the moment


----------



## grandview

cet;1632044 said:


> I didn't think you played regularly.


When I do play ,I only use a 1 iron to tee off.


----------



## TLG99

cet;1632020 said:


> I see Tiger got assessed a 2 stroke penalty for an illegal drop on 15. So he signed an incorrect score card. Anyone else would have been disqualified but this is Tiger. It's not good for the game, you say the rules are never altered but here you go. I remember Stadler got penalized for kneeling on a towel so he didn't get his pants dirty.


Not saying I agree with it, but the PGA is not going to bite the hand that feeds it. If he was out of contention, he would have been disqualified for sure. Tiger playing on the weekend of any tournament, especially the Masters, is money in the bank for the PGA.

Love or hate the guy, he has been huge for the commercial success of golf. The PGA and other golfers, especially guys his age or older know it too. Not many golfers were millionares many times over, pre Tiger Woods.


----------



## schrader

I wish I could sleep at night in the winter, seems I always have one eye open looking out the window, because you never know around here. If it snows tonight its my fault because we took the salter back out this morning. Ha ha.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1632033 said:


> Really sucks that they had to cancel the Lyons club dinner last night in Erin because of the power shortage.


You could've still got takeout from the United Church Ham supper......they got the food cooked before the power went out.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1632072 said:


> You could've still got takeout from the United Church Ham supper......they got the food cooked before the power went out.


The food was all cooked but it's a good get together for the guys. eat drink and be merry.


----------



## DeVries

Alpha Property;1632050 said:


> Roading the tractors back from the airport today. Stuck in heavy rain at the moment


Were you guys dragging a large green wagon behind the one tractor? I was behind the one with just the back blade on it for a mile or so before I turned into my yard.


----------



## Alpha Property

DeVries;1632081 said:


> Were you guys dragging a large green wagon behind the one tractor? I was behind the one with just the back blade on it for a mile or so before I turned into my yard.


Yep that was us, I was in the one with the back blade


----------



## DeVries

Does that wagon get used for something in the winter or just taking it from point a to b? Must be a long drive back, our yard is on mud street do you guy's get on it in Hamilton somewhere?


----------



## Alpha Property

We took centennial up.
That grain buggy was bought at the Ritchie bro auction a month or so ago, we picked it up from there and left it at the yard at the airport and then towed it home. The box that was on that tractor went in a trailer on a truck and came home.
What's the company name? I spotted 2 landscape looking shops on the way on mud


----------



## adamhumberview

I had a salt truck driver that missed the whole last month of the season bc he had pink eye...and that's fine if your sick.. But he also missed 3 times bc he slept through phone calls and this last week I specifically told him to be awake at 7am for my call.. I called and texted him and no answer...

Then when I got mad at him... He says it was my fault that I didn't call him more times.. I swear the nerve of some people.... I tell them all the same thing... Just as much as you hate to wake up and come to work.. I hate to sign your pay cheque double as much


----------



## R.G.PEEL

We had one operator last storm who did want to come in when I called. He did respond to his text, just not the way he should have. Said he needed to work in the morning and didn't want to be tired. I asked him to think hard about that. I guarantee 100 hrs minimum for the year as most people do. Im pretty reasonable and so are the guys usually. When he tried this bs though, I asked him to do the math. I only owed him $250 for his legitimate hrs worked, and because he had actually done those hours, I would pay him either way. If he did come in, and honour his commitment, I would honour mine and pay him the $1000 left on his guarantee. 30 sec. later I got a text that said "see you at midnight". lol. 

Rooferdave, I unfortunately agree with your boss taking away your bonus. That is the reason that a bonus exists is to motivate you to be there. If you weren't at every event, regardless of intentions, you haven't earned a bonus. As far as backcharging, he can't legally do that if you are an hourly hire. I think you'll lose the business and that's it. If they try to enforce that, they're just greedy and trying to claw back money after the season is over.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Replaced the float my friend had for sale, I remember someone saying Merlin at PJ was a good guy to deal with. He's really happy with his new trailer. 26 years with the old one. It was a fun drive for me too.

Also have a lot of cleaning up to do after the ice storm on Friday... Gotta check a whack of properties tomorrow.


----------



## Grassman09

Nice trailer Markus. I found a similar one at Canada Trailers.

I didn't think my neighbourhood was this bad. Apparently this has been sitting at Meadowvale mall for sometime like this.


----------



## Grassman09

We don't call my town Meadowjail for nothing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

That tractor looks like I feel this spring..... I feel for it.


----------



## greywynd

That's just to prevent anyone from taking it for a joyride!


----------



## DeVries

The way its parked looks like someone did take it for a joy ride and lost the wheel.
Sucks when that happens even to the competitions equipment.


----------



## Grassman09

A few of the wheel studs are missing too. Surprised no one has told them to move it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Love that trailer Marcus, if you don't mind me asking, what do those go for?


----------



## greywynd

Pristine PM ltd;1632287 said:


> Love that trailer Marcus, if you don't mind me asking, what do those go for?


Want to know in dollars or in terms of overweight fines when you load them up? :laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha - funny guy Mark... one of my guys is going for his D, so we will be fine.


----------



## greywynd

Pristine PM ltd;1632300 said:


> haha - funny guy Mark... one of my guys is going for his D, so we will be fine.


Except a D doesn't give you any more legal towing capacity on your driver's license over a G license. Need an A or AR to tow more weight.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I mean A - I get confused officer. But yeah, he is going for it so we can tow the skid and mini together.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1632287 said:


> Love that trailer Marcus, if you don't mind me asking, what do those go for?


11k and change. I loved how it hauled. My tilt trailer feels heavier behind the truck.


----------



## Saliba

DeVries;1632254 said:


> The way its parked looks like someone did take it for a joy ride and lost the wheel.
> Sucks when that happens even to the competitions equipment.


I heard from a friend that the wheel nuts came loose during a storm in feb. The centre of the rim was destroyed so they left it where it sits. I'm at that mall every other week to bring our seasonal workers for groceries and was surprised it was still there. I guess when your that big and so many people have their hands in the pot it you start to not care as much about your assets.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

They really do pull nicely. You would think that that much weight behind just a pickup would really push you around. If you balance it right, the tandem dual setup really carries and stops all the weight itself. The truck barely feels it. I have couple of smaller trailers with tandem singles. They are way lighter but you feel them more behind the truck.

11k sounds about right. I lucked out and got mine for 9 brand new because the paintjob had some fisheyes in it. Its crazy, because in 2007 I remember looking at them in the trader and online for 13k, 14k. Jon, get the tandem dual 10ton or 12ton. You've been in mine with your loader on. They're worth the money.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1632215 said:


> Replaced the float my friend had for sale, I remember someone saying Merlin at PJ was a good guy to deal with. He's really happy with his new trailer. 26 years with the old one. It was a fun drive for me too.
> 
> Also have a lot of cleaning up to do after the ice storm on Friday... Gotta check a whack of properties tomorrow.


Are you sure that's 20 ton????

Expecially with that price I think you mean 10 ton... even 12k axles are a huge price increase


----------



## greywynd

Guessing Marcus did an oops and either meant 20,000 pds, or 10 ton. Can't say I've seen a 20 with anything other than air brakes, and even the heavy chevy would feel an empty 20 ton float.....


----------



## GMC Driver

What about a 25ton step deck on air? If interested, PM me.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

GMC Driver;1632358 said:


> What about a 25ton step deck on air? If interested, PM me.


you have a larger tonka toy box then I thought

Going to the show this week ?


----------



## GMC Driver

Ya - the show is this week!!

I'm going - not sure what day yet. Likely Thursday.


----------



## Alpha Property

We are planning on going Thursday aswell, I hope for rain that day


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1632336 said:


> Are you sure that's 20 ton????
> 
> Expecially with that price I think you mean 10 ton... even 12k axles are a huge price increase


LOL I couldn't see where I wrote 20 ton. I labelled a group of pictures with a picture of the first one he was looking at 20 ton with airbrakes. This is the one he settled on 12 ton.
(12000lb axles) Much cheaper and cheapo figured I could haul it home for him, saves him another month of insurance on the International. 
He'll be using it for a mini grader, occassionally a backhoe.


----------



## GMC Driver

Anyone interested? PM me for more details.

http://stcatharines.kijiji.ca/c-Vie...y-EditAd&mpuid=80016;339;474922443;34348603;;


----------



## DeVries

Nothing like doing some spring cleaning eh Dave?

Where are you guys buying your fluid film south of the border, also looking for a company who do pilings. Any info would be great.


----------



## potskie

Picked up the new stihl redefiner today. Did my own beds at home and they turned out pretty good. Weather dependant I'm going to do hundreds upon hundreds of feet of bed tommorow or wednesday.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

potskie;1632440 said:


> Picked up the new stihl redefiner today. Did my own beds at home and they turned out pretty good. Weather dependant I'm going to do hundreds upon hundreds of feet of bed tommorow or wednesday.


the one for the multi head. ? 
I just bought the multi head and paddle broom for some gravel cleanup on lawns.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1632426 said:


> LOL I couldn't see where I wrote 20 ton. I labelled a group of pictures with a picture of the first one he was looking at 20 ton with airbrakes. This is the one he settled on 12 ton.
> (12000lb axles) Much cheaper and cheapo figured I could haul it home for him, saves him another month of insurance on the International.
> He'll be using it for a mini grader, occassionally a backhoe.


I always check plowsite from my phone... the pictures come up as 20 ton before you click on them...


----------



## potskie

MIDTOWNPC;1632443 said:


> the one for the multi head. ?
> I just bought the multi head and paddle broom for some gravel cleanup on lawns.


Starting to sound like PCs, Snow and Landscaping now lol

Ya the kombi tool. You get the 90, 110 or 130?

I love my paddle broom been using them for years. I've found if you flip or remove the guard and use it upside down it's easier on the back and shoulders to use. Just be ready to get dirty boots occasionally.

The kombi system is handy and if your smart you'll quickly figure out how to use echo multi tools and now shindaiwa (echo bought shindaiwa) with it and vise versa as well. I have an echo bolo tine tiller head i use on my 110 all the time, hell of alot faster than hand cultivating soil beds.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;1632437 said:


> Nothing like doing some spring cleaning eh Dave?
> 
> Where are you guys buying your fluid film south of the border, also looking for a company who do pilings. Any info would be great.


Spring cleaning - our work has changed since we bought this truck, and the addition of the Louisville last year proved to be a good fit for us. So if we get some equity out of this one, I'd like to get a twin to it, and/or a mini-ex.

I'll be seeing my Fluid Film guy on the weekend. If you wanted something...


----------



## schrader

I really wish Sthil would have come out with that last year as I bought an echo pas 280 just to run the bed redifiner. Was nice to get a full day of clean ups in for once, actually felt like spring.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Shall we plan Lunch for Thursday at Lonestar's?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

potskie;1632448 said:


> Starting to sound like PCs, Snow and Landscaping now lol
> 
> Ya the kombi tool. You get the 90, 110 or 130?
> 
> I love my paddle broom been using them for years. I've found if you flip or remove the guard and use it upside down it's easier on the back and shoulders to use. Just be ready to get dirty boots occasionally.
> 
> The kombi system is handy and if your smart you'll quickly figure out how to use echo multi tools and now shindaiwa (echo bought shindaiwa) with it and vise versa as well. I have an echo bolo tine tiller head i use on my 110 all the time, hell of alot faster than hand cultivating soil beds.


many irons in many fires my friend

Fix and sell pcs, snow, lawns at a couple sites that I do snow at and wanted year round service. Buy renovate hold and rent out real estate. Some trailer sales. A little buy and sell on kijiji

I work now so later I don't have to

I bought the km55r. With the rubber paddle broom the straight shaft line trimmer and the poly blade attachment for some fence line work at my house


----------



## G.Landscape

Anyone interested in a clean 2500HD, never seen a plow or salter $25k or trade for a White one!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1632466 said:


> Shall we plan Lunch for Thursday at Lonestar's?


Thurs. looks good for me 20-30mm rain.Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

GMCDriver your price is pretty good. There are a few other like yours forsale for over 40k

eg http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...ump-Truck-Trailer-For-Sale-W0QQAdIdZ397780078

good luck with the sale.


----------



## potskie

MIDTOWNPC;1632469 said:


> many irons in many fires my friend
> 
> Fix and sell pcs, snow, lawns at a couple sites that I do snow at and wanted year round service. Buy renovate hold and rent out real estate. Some trailer sales. A little buy and sell on kijiji
> 
> I work now so later I don't have to
> 
> I bought the km55r. With the rubber paddle broom the straight shaft line trimmer and the poly blade attachment for some fence line work at my house


Do you find it under powered for the paddle broom or does it run it ok?

Makes sense to do that. Once I get a few bucks behind me I plan on getting into property and rentals. Just makes sense I mean the only thing of true value is property.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

GMC, you're lucky you're a nice guy. When I click on the link to your kijiji ad, it allows me to edit it....... But I didn't.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1632483 said:


> GMCDriver your price is pretty good. There are a few other like yours forsale for over 40k
> 
> eg http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...ump-Truck-Trailer-For-Sale-W0QQAdIdZ397780078
> 
> good luck with the sale.


That guy is nutz imo! 56k for an 07!!!

I'll sell a 07 f550 that looks brand new with a brand new 11' Voth aluminum body, boss plow and new salter for 37k


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

potskie;1632496 said:


> Do you find it under powered for the paddle broom or does it run it ok?
> 
> Makes sense to do that. Once I get a few bucks behind me I plan on getting into property and rentals. Just makes sense I mean the only thing of true value is property.


Ran fine today.


----------



## BC Handyman

GRRR darn weather cant make up its mind, though I could see winter was coming for a few days I never expected as much as I got.


----------



## snowplowchick

Grass man, that's crazy they have left it sitting there that long like that. At least it's a nice shiny tractor, though. 

Last spring(or was it the spring before?) a decrepit old JD with blade sat virtually in front of the Bay store's doors at the Cambridge Mall broken down until late May. I heard that he left it because he lost the contract. Lol


----------



## GMC Driver

Pristine PM ltd;1632466 said:


> Shall we plan Lunch for Thursday at Lonestar's?


Sound's good. 1 pm?



MIDTOWNPC;1632483 said:


> GMCDriver your price is pretty good. There are a few other like yours forsale for over 40k
> 
> eg http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...ump-Truck-Trailer-For-Sale-W0QQAdIdZ397780078
> 
> good luck with the sale.


Thanks - I'm hoping it goes, motivated seller.



R.G.PEEL;1632497 said:


> GMC, you're lucky you're a nice guy. When I click on the link to your kijiji ad, it allows me to edit it....... But I didn't.


Thanks Grant! I couldn't imagine what you'd change - maybe "This truck would beat my Ford in a pull".

Here's the correct link:

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...MC-Topkick-5500-4x4-Diesel-W0QQAdIdZ474922443


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

snowplowchick;1632549 said:


> a decrepit old JD sat virtually in front of the Bay store's doors at the Cambridge Mall Lol


Dave is getting older. He was probably just waiting for his wife who was shopping for kids clothes.


----------



## Triple L

Anyone have any spare passes to the show?

I didn't sign up for any, thought forsure we would be working but with the rain it dosent look like it...

Has to be the worst time ever for a show, middle of clean-ups when everyone is the busiest...

Thanks


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I was thinking, "MUST SELL, BUYING FORD!!!"


----------



## Mr.Markus

Not the same property as last year...but about 2 miles away.
I think I'll have to submit some damage pics to Landscape Ontario for their educational material. racoons, skunks, and possum.

I have 1 extra pass Chad...but you have to wear the name I give you.


----------



## cet

EC has completely changed their weather page. It has historical weather there now.


----------



## CGM Inc.

snowplowchick;1632549 said:


> Grass man, that's crazy they have left it sitting there that long like that. At least it's a nice shiny tractor, though.
> 
> Last spring(or was it the spring before?) a decrepit old JD with blade sat virtually in front of the Bay store's doors at the Cambridge Mall broken down until late May. I heard that he left it because he lost the contract. Lol


There was another one like that for several weeks just around the corner. Same make same contractor and same shape. Common problem?


----------



## DeVries

cet;1632659 said:


> EC has completely changed their weather page. It has historical weather there now.


The government is trying to compete with TWN.

I'm looking for a company who drive pilings, anyone have someone they use or know of a company with a good reputation?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Even Weather Network is updating their look. They have a new Beta page.


----------



## Triple L

Thanks guys, we'll see what the weather looks like tmr


----------



## Grassman09

Yesterday evening was moving evening. Chad you were right the never trucks tow these trailers just awesome. I think this trailer tows better then the one I had stolen.

I wanted to get the pusher and bucket on trailer with skid but wasn't enuf room to put the ramps down.


----------



## Grassman09

Only salt pile backhoe and pusher then Cedar grounds can have his site back.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

So 1pm at Lone Star's happening or not???


----------



## greywynd

Every show something happens I can't go. Every show..... $^#*(%@^&


----------



## GMC Driver

Pristine PM ltd;1632829 said:


> So 1pm at Lone Star's happening or not???


I'm in - on Dixon?


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver;1632873 said:


> I'm in - on Dixon?


Yes same one as last time. I'm going to try and make it down for lunch.


----------



## Alpha Property

I'm in the parking lot of the show now. We won't make it for lunch but if anyone wants to meet up at the show send me a text. 905 359 1672


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ah! The Dave's are going? I'm busy then! Haha


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'm goin to try and be there also


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

On my way to lunch. I have passed to show if anyone needs some


----------



## G.Landscape

Region of waterloo back at it with the truck inspections today near the airport, luckily I was only in the pickup, to much to still do today to sit around.


----------



## potskie

More than by the airport. MTO is on fairway under the expressway and Ira Needles under the expressway as well.


----------



## ff1221

Question for the guys doing grass, I am looking at upgrading my John Deere 997 Diesel zero turn. I priced a new 997, a 1545 commercial front mount, a Kubota ZD331 zero turn and a Kubota F3080 commercial front mount. Currently I can buy the Kubota zero turn $5000 les than the 997, and the F3080 is $10000 cheaper than the JD 1545 and $2000 less than the 997. I have been considering a front mount for some time, just looking for opinions on either and or. I have owned and/or used both and like the quality of them all, just want some opinions.


----------



## Triple L

potskie;1632983 said:


> More than by the airport. MTO is on fairway under the expressway and Ira Needles under the expressway as well.


Looks like I'm changing my route this year... not that I'm running dirty but I'd much rather not deal with the hassles... always run Ira neetles and never had an issue


----------



## grandview

looks like quite the rain storm heading through TO.


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;1633064 said:


> Question for the guys doing grass, I am looking at upgrading my John Deere 997 Diesel zero turn. I priced a new 997, a 1545 commercial front mount, a Kubota ZD331 zero turn and a Kubota F3080 commercial front mount. Currently I can buy the Kubota zero turn $5000 les than the 997, and the F3080 is $10000 cheaper than the JD 1545 and $2000 less than the 997. I have been considering a front mount for some time, just looking for opinions on either and or. I have owned and/or used both and like the quality of them all, just want some opinions.


Are you using LO discounts for this purchase?


----------



## ff1221

No, I'm not a member, got some green fleet discounts but that is all.


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;1633077 said:


> No, I'm not a member, got some green fleet discounts but that is all.


Unless your really worried about financing I'd look for a friend with a LO membership, the discounts on lawn stuff is incredible. Plus since you get the HST back it doesn't cost anything to have a friend buy it and sell it to you. Or you could get your own membership. I think the 997 was 4k cheaper when I priced them 4 years ago.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Thanks for the beers Paul and Dave for paying 
I saw a few sold signs. Gmc driver JR must have been buying up a fleet


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1633095 said:


> Thanks for the beers Paul and Dave for paying
> I saw a few sold signs. Gmc driver JR must have been buying up a fleet


If I had known you were drinking some of that beer I wouldn't have payed for it. Thanks for the passes, walked in talked to Paul and left.

I've been lucky enough to have mennonites do a lot of work around my place and since my farm up in Erin needs a new roof on the old farmhouse I decided to call them to do it. They will generally only work time and material and if you ask them for a price they say. What happens if it takes more time then I thought, how will I pay my guys or if the job takes less time I'll feel bad about over charging you. Got to love them. This is no easy roof to do and he says it will take 5-6 guys 3 days or 8-9 guys 2 days to complete the job. After telling me all this he then says it will be around 10k for everything will be his guess. The other quote I got for the exact same steel was over 20k. Such nice people to deal with.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Took me a while to warm up to the Zero turns, they are productive for cutting. They cut my time in half on some larger properties from the front mounts. I still have 2 front mounts for the attachments and clean ups. Much more versatile and the 4wd is great from some of the wet places. Harley box rake even makes a unit for them. Hard choise comes down to what you do the most of...

*Kubota!*


----------



## goel

You never know who's truck you will run into in a parking lot when you are out galavanting..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

goel;1633105 said:


> You never know who's truck you will run into in a parking lot when you are out galavanting..


I was expecting to see ford at the dancing place


----------



## greywynd

Which one of you jokers paid to have snow added to Friday night's forecast??


----------



## G.Landscape

Hey stratford you still expacting snow? I think you could take the plow off, haha


----------



## greywynd

Better check the forecast first......1-2cms here for tomorrow night.


----------



## schrader

ha 2-4m on saturday here, what a joke was 25 yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1633100 said:


> If I had known you were drinking some of that beer I wouldn't have payed for it. Thanks for the passes, walked in talked to Paul and left.


Some people are growers...not show..ers.

We have an outcast mennonite that lives in the bush by us, does odd jobs, sells firewood that he collects from bushlines. He also sells maple syrup this time of year. I really don't know how he survives in a tent in the bush in -30 winter weeks.


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC;1633095 said:


> Thanks for the beers Paul and Dave for paying
> I saw a few sold signs.  Gmc driver JR must have been buying up a fleet


He had a good time - said we were boring to listen to though!



JD Dave;1633100 said:


> If I had known you were drinking some of that beer I wouldn't have payed for it. Thanks for the passes, walked in talked to Paul and left.
> 
> I've been lucky enough to have mennonites do a lot of work around my place and since my farm up in Erin needs a new roof on the old farmhouse I decided to call them to do it. They will generally only work time and material and if you ask them for a price they say. What happens if it takes more time then I thought, how will I pay my guys or if the job takes less time I'll feel bad about over charging you. Got to love them. This is no easy roof to do and he says it will take 5-6 guys 3 days or 8-9 guys 2 days to complete the job. After telling me all this he then says it will be around 10k for everything will be his guess. The other quote I got for the exact same steel was over 20k. Such nice people to deal with.


Just getting a price for steel on my place - do they travel? If so - can you pass me their # Dave?


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver;1633190 said:


> He had a good time - said we were boring to listen to though!
> 
> Just getting a price for steel on my place - do they travel? If so - can you pass me their # Dave?


Sorry Dave these guys won't go any further south then where I live and the further north they stay the happier they are. Tell Mitchell that if he wants to be a snow plower he has to learn to talk about boring things over and over again.


----------



## goel

Who else woke up to white stuff this morning?

http://m1318.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/goelc/photo_zpsad5e2581.jpg.html?o=0


----------



## cet

goel;1633324 said:


> Who else woke up to white stuff this morning?
> 
> http://m1318.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/goelc/photo_zpsad5e2581.jpg.html?o=0


We don't have it as bad as that but the roofs are all white as well as decks and fence tops. Most of the grass is showing and nothing on walks or roads.


----------



## ff1221

goel;1633324 said:


> Who else woke up to white stuff this morning?
> 
> http://m1318.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/goelc/photo_zpsad5e2581.jpg.html?o=0


That sucks, I almost reported that photo as Inappropriate Content!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Flurries here.


----------



## schrader

Ya nothing beats waking up in the morning to the sounds of the spring birds, then realizing it snowed overnight. Hard to believe 24 hours ago I was outside in a t shirt and shorts.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Nothing really stuck, just got the heart working!


----------



## potskie

goel;1633324 said:


> Who else woke up to white stuff this morning?
> 
> http://m1318.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/goelc/photo_zpsad5e2581.jpg.html?o=0


This is the view out my front window when I woke up. 
When I brushed my truck off I couldn't believe there was almost 2 cms on it.


----------



## BC Handyman

goel;1633324 said:


> Who else woke up to white stuff this morning?
> 
> http://m1318.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/goelc/photo_zpsad5e2581.jpg.html?o=0


I didnt get any but 2 hrs east of me got a few cm this morning


----------



## greywynd

I was going to go for a paddle in the canoe this afternoon, but some of the others in the group backed out. Wimps.


----------



## grandview

Snowing here now.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just bought our first house! Quick deal and quick closing. We take it on May 15 to start doing work, move in in two months when my notice on my rental is done.


----------



## Triple L

WOW way to go Grant!!! Congrats!!!!

Didn't even know you were looking


----------



## Triple L

I would love to hear everyone's oppion on this...

I've always heard dirt and bricks are your best investment.... but are they really???

http://www.sonofabroker.com/is-buying-a-house-a-good-investment


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Thanks, wasn't looking long, that's for sure. lol. 

She found one that she wanted and I begrudgingly went to see. Turns out its a great starter home. Big property, brand new roof, new windows, solid foundation, but in need of a lot of TLC. Floors need redone throughout, some drywall repairs and paint etc... but we got it extremely cheap and I happen to have 5000 sq ft of 6" oak flooring at the shop and a father who's primary trade was drywall..... lol. When she saw it in person she got scared we'd be living in a dump and didn't want it. I saw the potential and talked her into it. Got the pre approval for a mortgage yesterday, negotiated the deal today and close on May 15.

I remember doing a bunch of exercises like your O'Leary example in school and it really is interesting when looked at that way. As an investment, a home is terrible. But it needs to be compared with renting, rather than compared with other investments. It is something that you really can't cash out because you always need a home. Even if you sell the house you need to buy something else to replace it. 

What is often missed in that line of thinking is that the built up equity can be leveraged to allow you to make other investments that do pay out. There's a lot of "get rich quick" seminars that use that example as a tool to get you to buy products from them. They do that break down, make you think that you now have insider info, and then tell you what you SHOULD spend your money on... their product. Right or wrong, I was taught that homes should be viewed as a consumer commodity that appreciates rather than diminishes. Just like food, you need/want it and use it. Unlike food though, it is still there after use.


----------



## rooferdave

Congrats!!!! Hope the offer went well and they came to where you were hoping. 

Thanks again for your help last week.


----------



## JD Dave

Congrats Grant. Buying a house or land is a forced savings plan. When the azz gets blown out of the stock market you still have a place to live. I'm looking to find another farm to buy as it's a forced saving plan. and I'm pulling money from my investment account as the down payment. Interst rates are very affordable and the sooner you can get into the market the better you will. Renting is just throwing your money out the window and you'll never get ahead. Pride of ownership is also a big plus. JMO


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

chad. Let me know what house you like and I'll buy it. You can rent it and we will see what happens 

Your also forgetting about luck of the location example maybe someone finds the location more valuable then the house 
Land value 

your primary residence is also a tax free sale from capital gains

mortgage rates have alot to do with it also

Lots to talk about that is for sure 

Congrats Grant. With your skills and manpower some sweat you will fix that house up nice and I'm sure it will do you just fine. 
Rates are so great for a young couple like you guys to get started. I'm really happy for you. When's the baby?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1633409 said:


> Congrats Grant. Buying a house or land is a forced savings plan. When the azz gets blown out of the stock market you still have a place to live. I'm looking to find another farm to buy as it's a forced saving plan. and I'm pulling money from my investment account as the down payment. Interst rates are very affordable and the sooner you can get into the market the better you will. Renting is just throwing your money out the window and you'll never get ahead. Pride of ownership is also a big plus. JMO


Forced savings plan or an instant rebate 
I was renting two store fronts, a storage area and looking for an apartment at the same time I found my plaza. 
Saved me $3000 a month to own it


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Thanks guys, here's the before pictures. It is a solid start, I want to build a couple houses from scratch down the road as we flip up. I enjoy that kind of thing, but we have to start somewhere so we'll start paying this down and take it from there. Interest rates are awesome, like you say Dave, so why not?

Dean, I believe you have some property in your expansive list of possessions. And you took the plunge before me! Should be seeing some little ones from you before me! lol. That said, when she gets something in her head, it needs to happen. NOW! lol.

Kids too are not heralded as a great investment, but they choose where you wind up when you're old. After working at the long term care facility these past weeks, I don't wanna be there.

Dave, you better buy a lot of land. Interest rates are low, and at the rate you're going with the kids, their inheritance will be mapped like a subdivision. All the land you have now will have to be subdivided into tons of 1/2 acre lots to make sure everyone gets a share lol.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

you are right grant... I got to see a little one on the ultrasound screen Friday. Arrival is about two weeks before snow contracts start. 

Tag your next ! hope you didn't drink the water at Dave's place.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I tell alot of younger guys to get into a house as soon as they can. Mine was paid for by the time I was 32. With no pension it's all savings and rrsp s now.... 

I heard you at lunch Dean, just didn't want to out you..That's great news...congrats.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1633426 said:


> I tell alot of younger guys to get into a house as soon as they can. Mine was paid for by the time I was 32. With no pension it's all savings and rrsp s now....
> 
> I heard you at lunch Dean, just didn't want to out you..That's great news...congrats.


Congrats Dean, I was waiting for the call for stud service but glad you got it done on your own. I agree Markus other then I'm rethinking the savings part as I'd rather put it into something with higher returns if possible. I called my stock advisor and told him about my plan to pull my all of my money out other then my RRSP's. He tried very hard to talk me out of it and tried ot talk me into just borrowing the extra money. I told him it will cost me arond 3% min to borrow the money and he charges me 1.5% to look after my money. So if I take it out and put it towards the farm I'm gaurunteed 4.5%. If he could put in writing that he would garuntee me more then that I would gladly leave the money in there. The younger you start the better off you'll be when you get older.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Big news sir! Good job Dean. Tell your wife I say congratulations. 

Dave, I'm going to beg you to keep your money in the market too. If you pull your money all at once, you put the entire economy is going to be placed at risk. As a fellow Canadian, I implore you, don't put that kind of run on the bank!!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

thanks guys

Id guarantee 6% as a first mortgage on my plaza. 
I'm about to look at renewals soon 

Commercial is always higher then residential but a good site for 
Residential rates is ratehub.ca


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'm pretty sure this would be the first time I have ever heard jd say he is pulling out.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1633431 said:


> I'm pretty sure this would be the first time I have ever heard jd say he is pulling out.


You and Grant are pretty funny tonight. We will see how funny you are when the baby comes. LOL


----------



## Triple L

Congrats again Dean!!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

We're doing our mortgage through a UWO buddy. When I left, he finished his degrees and became a mortgage broker. I have nothing to compare to so I don't know if we're having a good experience or not but I like dealing with people I know and trust.

Here's a link to his page, give him a shot when you're shopping. Like I say, can't vouch for his mortgages for another 5 years or so. I can vouch that the guy is super smart and honest.
http://www.ahmortgage.ca/index.html


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I also bought the domain "www.rgpeel.com" yesterday. We're going to build a website and it should be up soon. 

JD, I know that you posted the starts of a website you were setting up. What's the address? Do you find it helpful in sales? 

Do any of you guys have websites up that you've had for any length of time? I'm trying to guage what I can expect as a result of setting one up. I hope it drives some new customers who are looking for work to be done. But at the very least, I think it will be a very useful tool when selling jobs to sales leads I come by in other ways.


----------



## goel

Congrats guys, grand times are approaching you both.

Here are some pictures of the Huntsville area right now.

The last picture is just for smiles.


----------



## greywynd

Congrats Grant and Lily on the house, and to Dean for losing his virginity!! (Or was it the mailman?) 

You fellas really don't know what you got yourselves into do you? :laughing:

They are both great steps, and are big life changers.


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1633446 said:


> I also bought the domain "www.rgpeel.com" yesterday. We're going to build a website and it should be up soon.
> 
> JD, I know that you posted the starts of a website you were setting up. What's the address? Do you find it helpful in sales?
> 
> Do any of you guys have websites up that you've had for any length of time? I'm trying to guage what I can expect as a result of setting one up. I hope it drives some new customers who are looking for work to be done. But at the very least, I think it will be a very useful tool when selling jobs to sales leads I come by in other ways.


Grant building a website is great but you need to get traffic to it. Its no field of dreams "if you build it they will come" Its like throwing a hot dog down a hall way. You're site just gets lost on the inter web.

I've had mine up for a wile and I get allot of hits off my driveway site. Had what seamed like 300 calls when we had that big snowfall. Haven't looked at my phone bill to see how many calls I got but it was nuts I couldn't work. I do some web advertising and print advertising with goldbook and 411.ca and those seam to help. I have been thinking of getting site dudes to re do my main page as its outdated. You need to get a mobile version of your web site too. Most people view the net on there phones as well. Ever try looking at the non mobile version of plow site?

But I might have to put my rebuilding of my websites on the back burner due to a few large purchases this week. But check out site dudes.


----------



## goel

Grassman09;1633450 said:


> Grant building a website is great but you need to get traffic to it. Its no field of dreams "if you build it they will come" Its like throwing a hot dog down a hall way. You're site just gets lost on the inter web.
> 
> I've had mine up for a wile and I get allot of hits off my driveway site. Had what seamed like 300 calls when we had that big snowfall. Haven't looked at my phone bill to see how many calls I got but it was nuts I couldn't work. I do some web advertising and print advertising with goldbook and 411.ca and those seam to help. I have been thinking of getting site dudes to re do my main page as its outdated. You need to get a mobile version of your web site too. Most people view the net on there phones as well. Ever try looking at the non mobile version of plow site?
> 
> But I might have to put my rebuilding of my websites on the back burner due to a few large purchases this week. But check out site dudes.


Search Engine Optimization is the new fan-dangled word for it.

google "goldendoodles"

a site called Thistle Ridge Doodles SHOULD come up in the top 5, which is where you want to be.


----------



## rooferdave

MIDTOWNPC;1633419 said:


> you are right grant... I got to see a little one on the ultrasound screen Friday. Arrival is about two weeks before snow contracts start.
> 
> Tag your next ! hope you didn't drink the water at Dave's place.


congrats Dean, being a parent is one of lifes greatest joys!


----------



## schrader

Hey congrats Dean last I heard you were still in practice mood, I'm really out of the loop.


----------



## ff1221

Congrats Dean & Grant, before you know it you guys will be having play dates instead of going to the Lonestar.


----------



## schrader

ff1221;1633470 said:


> Congrats Dean & Grant, before you know it you guys will be having play dates instead of going to the Lonestar.


Thats funny because thats exactly whats going to happen. Nice and sunny morning here, just needs to warm up a bit and I'll get the bike out.


----------



## cet

Congrats guys, those are both big steps but easier then you think once you get into it. Kids are a challenge but there isn't a stronger bond then parent/child.

As for buying a house Chad, I'm sure O'Leary can make more money in other places then a house. For the average guy it might be the easiest money to make. Big thing missing from that equation is what it cost you to rent during that 10 years.

In 1993 my parents bought a house in Leaside for $220,000. 800sq' bungalow. We took the roof off and put a 900sq' second story on, we spent $100,000 doing that. They then moved to Wales for the next 5 years and rented it out for $3250/month. They came home and sold it a year later for $550,000. Not to many people can save money as fast as houses go up. Right now that house is worth over $1M.

In their example it says you put down 10% so that's $25,000. Lets say you lived in an apartment for $1,000/month so that would have been $120,000, they say you made $13,000 so that's $133,000. You invested $25,000 and 10 years later you have $133,000. Not sure where you can make 5.3 times your money in 10 years.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1633446 said:


> I also bought the domain "www.rgpeel.com" yesterday. We're going to build a website and it should be up soon.
> 
> JD, I know that you posted the starts of a website you were setting up. What's the address? Do you find it helpful in sales?
> 
> Do any of you guys have websites up that you've had for any length of time? I'm trying to guage what I can expect as a result of setting one up. I hope it drives some new customers who are looking for work to be done. But at the very least, I think it will be a very useful tool when selling jobs to sales leads I come by in other ways.


I actually took the site down. I might put it back up sometime but the jobs I'm looking for the people generally aren't sufing the internet.


----------



## adamhumberview

congrats grant and dean... good stuff for the both of you.. with my wedding coming this summer.. these big steps we take seem like they come so fast!


----------



## BC Handyman

It's snowing agian here, ground is getting covered, ahhh at least I'm not getting it as bad as Alberta has the last week.


----------



## goel

Mto Safety Blitz. Today and tommorrow. Peel, Burlington and Hamilton. 

Caught it on the local news (chch). Might also be other areas.


----------



## greywynd

Whitby and Bowmanville scales were both open at 11 pm last night. They're almost never open Sunday's, let alone late at night.


----------



## goel

Follow up to the Huntsville Flooding. First picture is a follow up on one I posted earlier.

Second picture is well...........


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1633602 said:


> Mto Safety Blitz. Today and tommorrow. Peel, Burlington and Hamilton.
> 
> Caught it on the local news (chch). Might also be other areas.


Like Milton? I'm just roading the backhoe around town tomorrow see if I can pull out some fence post with the hoe and a chain. Got kinda late today. I do need to make a Trip to humberview for some parts tomorrow.


----------



## goel

Grassman09;1633888 said:


> Like Milton? I'm just roading the backhoe around town tomorrow see if I can pull out some fence post with the hoe and a chain. Got kinda late today. I do need to make a Trip to humberview for some parts tomorrow.


Whats a hoe got to do with a safety blitz? As long as you have a slow moving sign your good.

Blitz was targeting landscrapers and roofers I hear. Did not see any sign of it on my travels yesterday.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Man, I love the spring. Can't help by smile with the window down. Insane amount of last miniute work too which is nice, but I don't get the organization of things. Anyone ever done moneysavers? Ours went out today, one call so far.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

little Caesars and PetValu to be built across the road from my plaza. thi$ i$ good


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1633982 said:


> little Caesars and PetValu to be built across the road from my plaza. thi$ i$ good


...cause you live on pizza and love your dogs.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1633996 said:


> ...cause you live on pizza and love your dogs.


Can't.....nope....got nothing, that's got it!:laughing:


----------



## G.Landscape

R.G.PEEL;1633446 said:


> I also bought the domain "www.rgpeel.com" yesterday. We're going to build a website and it should be up soon.


To me having a website complements your other advertizing, when people see an ad in a magazine or the paper and want more info before calling then your website is key.

Ours does get a fair amount of traffic and our quote sections probably give us 50+ leads a year. But lots of those are price shoppers looking for cheap and fast job (Not our deal) We do still get some decent interlock driveway jobs and from it each year and I don;t think we would ever go without one. www.heritagestone.ca

There are lots of key factors that make your site rank well besides the SEO. Many of these factors such as age of URL are out f your control but will benefit you down the road. Tones of reading o google and you will probably go insane reading them all but worth a look through and you will get the gist of it.

Also if you can get the .ca that's really helpful.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cause it means it will be full across the street meaning a computer store won't open and nothing else to compete with my tenants. Also a good draw to the area and property value doesn't hurt either. 
But I do like a pizza and my dogs are pretty important to me.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Really nice work in the gallery glandscape


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I was thinking the same, didn't realize you rolled like that!!! Also didn't realize that your company was as old as I am!!! lol


----------



## Triple L

It's not his company at all... he's our age Grant


----------



## greywynd

Any of you have a smallish enclosed trailer for sale? Something about 6x12' or so....may be branching out a little and need something that size to setup for something I'm looking at. Could go either single or tandem axle, but prefer tandems for a nicer ride.


----------



## G.Landscape

R.G.PEEL;1634048 said:


> I was thinking the same, didn't realize you rolled like that!!! Also didn't realize that your company was as old as I am!!! lol


Chad is right, not my company I just work there. The "Our Team" explains it all.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Got it. So you're the funshawe student that does design for them?


----------



## JD Dave

G.Landscape;1634091 said:


> Chad is right, not my company I just work there. The "Our Team" explains it all.


It's really nice to have guys that are proud to work somewhere and think of things as their own. If you don't have guys like you a company won't go very far. It's a very nice website.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;1634071 said:


> Any of you have a smallish enclosed trailer for sale? Something about 6x12' or so....may be branching out a little and need something that size to setup for something I'm looking at. Could go either single or tandem axle, but prefer tandems for a nicer ride.


action will be probably the best price. I think Jensen has 6x10 singles on. $2200 You can buy new at the right places for same as some used


----------



## G.Landscape

JD Dave;1634095 said:


> It's really nice to have guys that are proud to work somewhere and think of things as their own. If you don't have guys like you a company won't go very far. It's a very nice website.


I am not completely un-invested, I had a maintenance company (Gilmore Landscaping) but now parterned with heritage for a Design-Build-Maintain company.


----------



## cet

I've been in North Bay all day. It has been snowing here since 10, no accumulation but they just sent the salt trucks out. Suppose to be -3 overnight.


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;1634104 said:


> action will be probably the best price. I think Jensen has 6x10 singles on. $2200 You can buy new at the right places for same as some used


Good to know Dean, I think 6x12 is the smallest I'd go if it pans out. I hope to figure it out in the next couple weeks, and not in a hurry, hence tossing it out here. Thought maybe someone would be upgrading or changing sizes and might have a used deal.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1634129 said:


> I've been in North Bay all day. It has been snowing here since 10, no accumulation but they just sent the salt trucks out. Suppose to be -3 overnight.


So you're the opposite of a snow bird then...?

We've had rain all day and now there are some wet flurries. +4


----------



## cet

Not for long, coming home tonight. All the golf courses are closed here, no reason to stay.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

A snowbird would be young! lol

G Landscape, regardless of your relation to the company, its a nice site and some nice work! I just thought it was yours, but I kinda always figured you were around my age. If you guys ever need a hand with an install, let me know. Have Hoe Will Travel! lol


----------



## G.Landscape

greywynd;1634132 said:


> Good to know Dean, I think 6x12 is the smallest I'd go if it pans out. I hope to figure it out in the next couple weeks, and not in a hurry, hence tossing it out here. Thought maybe someone would be upgrading or changing sizes and might have a used deal.


We just upgraded so this 6x12 could find a new home. Not sure what your looking to use it for, doesn't have a ramp door. Some Shelving still inside. Make me an offer.


----------



## greywynd

Looks like a fairly low ceiling in that one? If it is I find enough things to hit my head on.....but maybe the pics are deceiving.


----------



## G.Landscape

No its definitely a short one, I think about 5'6 interior. That's kinda why no-one around here uses it anymore.


----------



## greywynd

Yea, I think for what I'm after I want at least 6' tall, 6'6" would be better. Being 6'2", there's enough damage up top already.  At least I'm not like PPM and need 8' interiors to clear my height.


----------



## SHAWZER

1 1/2 inches snow on ground so far, still coming down hard . Oh well, another night on the couch.


----------



## cet

SHAWZER;1634150 said:


> 1 1/2 inches snow on ground so far, still coming down hard . Oh well, another night on the couch.


The roads are just wet?

Everything in North Bay is white except the roads and driveways. Leaving at 10:30 for home, this could be a crappy drive.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Should have bought a ford! lol. jokes


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1634153 said:


> Should have bought a ford! lol. jokes


I might in the Fall.


----------



## DeVries

cet;1634151 said:


> The roads are just wet?
> 
> Everything in North Bay is white except the roads and driveways. Leaving at 10:30 for home, this could be a crappy drive.


Parry Sound everything is white except the roads. Been snowing for a while now.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Man... Mother nature must be on her...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Menopausal.... Hot flashes then violence.


----------



## G.Landscape

Poured rain all day here, I expected crews back early at the shop but when I did site checks they were still out laying pavers wearing garbage bags to stay dry, haha. I guess the new guys didn't know we have a full stock of rain gear! Started snowing big flakes late in the day, temps were still just above freezing and it didn't stick anywhere.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1634154 said:


> I might in the Fall.


been drinking ?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

been getting smarter with old age!


----------



## ff1221

I'm not, worked for an hour in a blizzard before we decided it was stupid to be there, it was not a nice day at the beach!


----------



## SHAWZER

2" on my deck, nothing in town but hyway white with salt


----------



## schrader

Actually had to salt the wood stairs this morning they were a sheet of ice, nice and sunny now. All this rain is killing us, just starts to dry out then we get rain and everything is back to a giant mud hole again, wonder what May is going to be like, I hope it dries up or cutting is going to be a *****.


----------



## cet

On my drive home last night the plows were out for the first 75km. It was snowing so hard at one point I was doing 50 and that have been to fast. It snowed all the way to Gravenhurst. Got home at 2 and back up this morning for a discovery hearing. My opinion of lawyer's hasn't changed any.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1634215 said:


> On my drive home last night the plows were out for the first 75km. It was snowing so hard at one point I was doing 50 and that have been to fast. It snowed all the way to Gravenhurst. Got home at 2 and back up this morning for a discovery hearing. My opinion of lawyer's hasn't changed any.


I'm guessing your heading to court then?


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1634220 said:


> I'm guessing your heading to court then?


Not sure. They still had to question the school board guy. I doubt court, it's to costly for both parties. In the end it cost me my deductible and the insurance company booted me a few years ago so there's not much left to lose or worry about.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1634188 said:


> been getting smarter with old age!


That's a myth, it doesn't happen.


----------



## Triple L

Pretty good runs on the duramax... 1000+ hp before they blew it up...

https://www.breakingpoint2.com/#specs


----------



## McGaw

Rain, sun, snow, and hail- we had it all here today. The wind was unreal today, blew the back section of my fence over, time to replace it I think


----------



## Mr.Markus

I think we all got spoiled by last year...this is normal for April.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Yup*



G.Landscape;1633133 said:


> Hey stratford you still expacting snow? I think you could take the plow off, haha


Sure was... and sure enough it fell... lol... just not plowable... lol


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1634199 said:


> Actually had to salt the wood stairs this morning they were a sheet of ice, nice and sunny now. All this rain is killing us, just starts to dry out then we get rain and everything is back to a giant mud hole again, wonder what May is going to be like, I hope it dries up or cutting is going to be a *****.


Listen, take the weekend off and go skiing!



Mr.Markus;1634262 said:


> I think we all got spoiled by last year...this is normal for April.


I think we've likely been spoiled for several years, It's been about 7 years here since we had an April like this, last time we had several inches of snow in the last week that took days to melt, but hopefully May is better!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Retired*



goel;1633105 said:


> You never know who's truck you will run into in a parking lot when you are out galavanting..


Ole gal is getting ready to be stripped and sold.... hate to say it but I bought a Ford F450 4x4 dump to replace her... yikes.....


----------



## Triple L

Brand New??? congrats on the new truck


----------



## StratfordPusher

*I wish*



Triple L;1634267 said:


> Brand New??? congrats on the new truck


Nope, it's a 2002 with 50 k on it in awesome shape... .... V-10 not diesel stick..  but the price was right... will post pics soon....

Just you could say I joined the Chad loves his Ford camp.... xysport


----------



## Triple L

Literally laughing out loud


----------



## StratfordPusher

*The FORD*



Triple L;1634280 said:


> Literally laughing out loud


Thanks Chad.... lol... well if you can't beat them then join them ..lol.. besides the package deal $$$ I got on the truck and trailer I could not pass up. Never winter driven ....and should carry a new Western Wideout and bigger salter just fine.... lol....

At least spring has sprung.. cleaning up my neighbors tree limb from my driveway after the ice storm 2013.... took 30 hours and 500.00 to get the power back on....just glad my truck was in the shop for a safety check or it would have been parked under the limb... Guy up the street had his day old 2013 GT Mustang, another had his 2012 F250 flattened and totalled by a limbs...thank god mother nature was only picking on Fords that day...


----------



## schrader

That's. sharp looking ford, Seems more and more guys are switching to the dark side, including me.


----------



## potskie

StratfordPusher;1634319 said:


> thank god mother nature was only picking on Fords that day...


It happens, I mean when you build better products than even mother nature does she gets pissy


----------



## Mr.Markus

potskie;1634323 said:


> It happens, I mean when you build better products than even mother nature does she gets pissy


I chalk it up to "...everyone downgrades in a poor economy cycle."

Al, at least you'll be able to flip that eloquip box over to your next GM.
Do you have a good source for the brushes on that front mount sweepster?


----------



## McGaw

Hey guys, 

Does anyone have a cheap tandem trailer for sale? Looking for a 6x12, something in that area. Open trailer. I don't mind if it needs a bit of work

Thanks!


----------



## greywynd

McGaw;1634339 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Does anyone have a cheap tandem trailer for sale? Looking for a 6x12, something in that area. Open trailer. I don't mind if it needs a bit of work
> 
> Thanks!


What sort of weight rating are you looking for? That size can vary quite a bit.


----------



## McGaw

Looking for the best I can get for the cheapest price haha. I'd prefer something around 3500lbs minimum.


----------



## McGaw

I would even consider a 5x10 single axle


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1634319 said:


> Thanks Chad.... lol... well if you can't beat them then join them ..lol.. besides the package deal $$$ I got on the truck and trailer I could not pass up. Never winter driven ....and should carry a new Western Wideout and bigger salter just fine.... lol....
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Looks great for being 10 years old! Put myn to work today


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1634333 said:


> I chalk it up to "...everyone downgrades in a poor economy cycle."
> 
> Al, at least you'll be able to flip that eloquip box over to your next GM.
> Do you have a good source for the brushes on that front mount sweepster?


They're under $10 each at Bobcat. I did a 5ft broom for under $300. Not sure if that's a good deal or not but the sweeper sure works better now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sounds better than the $700 kubota wants. Mine will make it through this season but it'll be close, better to put it away with a new brush for next year. Thanks I will try them.


----------



## ff1221

My dealer has a good place for replacement brooms, he said they are better quality and considerably cheaper, I will find out for you Markus.


----------



## A Man

United Rotary Brush seem to have decent pricing and good service. They ship direct.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Thanks guys....!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Lol...*



Mr.Markus;1634333 said:


> I chalk it up to "...everyone downgrades in a poor economy cycle."
> 
> Al, at least you'll be able to flip that eloquip box over to your next GM.
> Do you have a good source for the brushes on that front mount sweepster?


Markus, you read my mind... lol.... I bought the truck and trailer from one of my real good commercial customers.... couldn't go wrong... paid him 10 grand on paper and 10 grand in professional services... in other words my labour as we plow snow and cut his numerous properties... truck needs wiper blades and a muffler to safety,,,  It's 4x4 and stick so it will be a good add for the winter....

I get my brushes from my dealer, 600 for a 60" set...yes I know thats dear but I got 4 years out of the last set... cheap for the amount of work it does...


----------



## Triple L

Upgrading to the 08 mirrors will be the best thing you ever did


----------



## Mr.Markus

StratfordPusher;1634409 said:


> Markus, you read my mind... lol.... I bought the truck and trailer from one of my real good commercial customers.... couldn't go wrong... paid him 10 grand on paper and 10 grand in professional services... in other words my labour as we plow snow and cut his numerous properties... truck needs wiper blades and a muffler to safety,,,  It's 4x4 and stick so it will be a good add for the winter....
> 
> I get my brushes from my dealer, 600 for a 60" set...yes I know thats dear but I got 4 years out of the last set... cheap for the amount of work it does...


Bieber's a ford guy...? It all makes sence now....


----------



## StratfordPusher

Mr.Markus;1634430 said:


> Bieber's a ford guy...? It all makes sence now....


lol.... he is also a fan... lol

My buddy owns a farm just down the road, told me he saw a sleek semi car transporter from the US dropping off a car last week... he didn't see what it was...

Going to check it out Wednesday when we do his spring clean-up.... whatever it is I will have to back it out to service the car wash


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Thanks*



Triple L;1634422 said:


> Upgrading to the 08 mirrors will be the best thing you ever did


Will check them out... thanks for the tip...


----------



## GMC Driver

What's going on here? Must be climate change, or some type of nurelogical disease. Al bought a Ford. Chad bought a Ford. Not sure I want to admit to it - at the risk of being lumped into the same group!

Bought another Ford....


----------



## Grassman09

Must be In between seasons for sure.


----------



## Grassman09

Or just turning over the oil in the trucks. I'm sure you guys that run several crews can relate. Everyone wants to take a truck rather the. Sit 5 in a truck.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

some of us are getting ready for next year... 
with a little salt sand pickle mix stock pile

picked up a dump trailer last week
7x14 7000lb axles


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Trailer*



MIDTOWNPC;1634520 said:


> some of us are getting ready for next year...
> with a little salt sand pickle mix stock pile
> 
> picked up a dump trailer last week
> 7x14 7000lb axles


Nice tailer.... details please... lol and yep, have 20 tons of high octane sand ready as well....


----------



## G.Landscape

Curious why you guys stock the sand now?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I like that trailer too.
My trailer guy wouldn't pass it without the high vis reflective tape covering at least 50% of each side. :angry:
That looks like a promising spot to store sand/salt too. Thumbs Up


----------



## greywynd

Wild guess is that they are using their leftover salt, mixing the sand, and this way it can dry all summer.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Bingo*



greywynd;1634528 said:


> Wild guess is that they are using their leftover salt, mixing the sand, and this way it can dry all summer.


100% correct.... no sense wasting it... Thumbs Up

Almost grass cutting time... hoping to hold off till next week... squeak in the last of the spring clean-up stuff as the ground dries out...


----------



## greywynd

Kicking around the idea of a small zero turn for here at home, locally the dealers run Toro and Husqvarna, similar price and options between them, the Toro has a Kawasaki, the Husqvarna a Kohler. Looks like the warranty's are similar too, at least without getting into the fine print. 

The Toro now also has a 2 speed selector for the transaxle, and also has the foot assist on the deck lift. 

I'm only looking at the 42" deck machines, even at that size, it should reduce my mow time here at home from about 3-4 hours to a little over an hour. I have had inquiries about the odd residential maintenance job, this would let me take a look at maybe doing one day a week of mowing to the schedule. 

Any thoughts guys?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

G.Landscape;1634525 said:


> Curious why you guys stock the sand now?


I keep my salt seperate. This is already mixed for me. 
I couldnt resist a deal took 4 triaxel loads


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;1634543 said:


> Kicking around the idea of a small zero turn for here at home, locally the dealers run Toro and Husqvarna, similar price and options between them, the Toro has a Kawasaki, the Husqvarna a Kohler. Looks like the warranty's are similar too, at least without getting into the fine print.
> 
> The Toro now also has a 2 speed selector for the transaxle, and also has the foot assist on the deck lift.
> 
> I'm only looking at the 42" deck machines, even at that size, it should reduce my mow time here at home from about 3-4 hours to a little over an hour. I have had inquiries about the odd residential maintenance job, this would let me take a look at maybe doing one day a week of mowing to the schedule.
> 
> Any thoughts guys?


If you want anything husqvarna I can probably get it for you at dealer cost. 
Just pick what you want and I will get you the price. I look after alot of their computers at all the stores. You have one in Peterborough


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The trailer is a Griffen. It is exactly the same as a Quality Steel trailer
Same as the ones that I was bringing in last year but this one I bought slightly used.

You can buy Quality Steel trailers from Action. He has pretty good prices. Ive refered alot of people to Action as I just havent had time to bring in more.

This trailer is pretty big for my needs.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1634545 said:


> If you want anything husqvarna I can probably get it for you at dealer cost.
> Just pick what you want and I will get you the price. I look after alot of their computers at all the stores. You have one in Peterborough


Can you get parts too? I need a spare chain and belt for my bluebird sod cutter which is same as husky. No dealers in my area only one is somewhere out your way I think.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grassman09;1634550 said:


> Can you get parts too? I need a spare chain and belt for my bluebird sod cutter which is same as husky. No dealers in my area only one is somewhere out your way I think.


My Rentall Centre will be a dealer shortly and then yes they should be able to get you whatever you want. I think that takes place May.

remind me in a week or so and I will ask.


----------



## Grassman09

Thx sounds good.


----------



## schrader

First day of cutting here, was hoping to hold of until next week but the heat is making things pop. Weather sure changed quick, grass is coming in nice and green now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I gave this guy a good deal on his spring clean ups, to get the maintenance contract a few years ago. He's a good guy to work for but a little bit of handholding is necessary. He signed his renewal last week. I like when they appreciate what you do and come around and see the value in it.

From: ********
To: 'Mr. Markus' 

Markus, 

Hope this email finds you well. 

Yes, I am interested in renewing the maintenance of the lawn with you again this year. I had a great experience with you and really appreciate your work. 

I just have a quick question for you regarding the Spring Clean-up. Could you elaborate on what this entails? 

Thanks, ********


From: 'Mr. Markus' 
To:**********

Hi ********

I always like to hear that people are happy... The spring clean-up is in reference to the sticks,needles and cones that plague the properties on ........Rd. They involve a little more work than a regular lawn. Hope this helps.

Markus 

----- Original Message ----- 

From: ********
To: 'Mr. Markus' 

Markus, 

I am convinced that you will find a big difference this year compared to last year… The grass has been cleaned-up so that there are no branches and needles on the property.
However, would it be okay with you to assess if you really need to spend extra time when you come here for the first time? If I am wrong, then I will pay you as requested. But if you find that we did a good job, then we can re-adjust the monthly charge by deducting (over 7 payments) the $250 plus HST. 

Does that work with you?



Thanks, ************ 

----- Original Message ----- 


From: 'Mr. Markus' 
To: ********** 

That is funny, I spent part of yesterday afternoon and this morning cleaning up the sticks, needles and pine cones( 5hrs total).10 yards of material (On your burn pile!!) I hope it looks immaculate. 

Markus


From:**********
To: 'Mr.Markus'

YOU DID IT???

I thought it was Joanne (the lady who is taking care of the flower beds) who was here on Monday who did it. And yes, it is immaculate!

So don’t worry, I will include the $250 in the payments.

********


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Cutting....*



schrader;1634781 said:


> First day of cutting here, was hoping to hold of until next week but the heat is making things pop. Weather sure changed quick, grass is coming in nice and green now.


We are starting tommorrow and cutting all weekend... landed a huge 72 home retirement community so we added a pair of new Walker super Bees to the fleet of mowers 18hp grass.. and a 23hp diesel, both rear dischage decks. Should be good for the larger and tight areas....and cut down on the trimming and clean-up work....


----------



## ff1221

We'll be going mid next week for sure, pulled the trigger on a new Kubota F3080 Front mount 4wd, wished I'd have done it 2 weeks ago so it was here but I can make do for 2 weeks.


----------



## Triple L

I never knew they made a diesel b... that's awesome!!!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*It is*



Triple L;1634809 said:


> I never knew they made a diesel b... that's awesome!!!


It is... love my diesel mowers..this new Walker now makes 4 diesels I own and run. once you own one you never go back to gas.... , figure easy 35% more torque then gas and 35% on diesel fuel savings, get to run coloured diesel and not to forget the cutting speed... just wish the rest of my mowers where diesels... still have 5 gas machines....

Special thanks to Mark at Nes-Tech Stratford for the new Walker machines.... and the good deals on them....

Just picked up summer stock of new blades for the season and the invoice for a 1000 bucks... lol...

This is going to be a busy season to say the least, lost 2 small contracts and added 6 new and very large ones... so we added another full crew and 2 more machines etc...

It's all good...


----------



## schrader

I have been eye a diesel walker when I replace mine next season, going to demo one this season and see how I like it before I pull the trigger.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;1634879 said:


> I have been eye a diesel walker when I replace mine next season, going to demo one this season and see how I like it before I pull the trigger.


Keep me in mind for your hand me downs.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Yabba dabba do its miller time


----------



## greywynd

Little late to the party, on the 3rd or 4th now. Steaks have been ate, and will get the bonfire going shortly.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;1635114 said:


> Little late to the party, on the 3rd or 4th now. Steaks have been ate, and will get the bonfire going shortly.


I leave for Vegas tomorrow.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am jealous, I have an 8am walkaround tomorrow!


----------



## greywynd

8am i plan to still be in bed tomorrow, with the phones all off for any of you smart @sses, and snoring away. Been a crappy couple days the last couple days.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My wife decided it's time to put the summer tires on, patio furniture out, pressure wash the winter tires, house and deck and if I have time I'll be allowed to finsh some fab work on my new mower... 

Looks like cutting starts Monday...Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

just stood inline at customs and behind me was NHL hall of famer defenceman ray bourque. Recognized him right away and asked for his autograph after we cleared security. He signed my hat. Good start to the trip.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1635189 said:


> My wife decided it's time to put the summer tires on, patio furniture out, pressure wash the winter tires, house and deck and if I have time I'll be allowed to finsh some fab work on my new mower...
> 
> Looks like cutting starts Monday...Thumbs Up


Some of our grass is getting 6-8" so we are going at er Monday as well. Ordered up a new Kubota F3080 but won't see it for a week or 2 would love to try it out on this thick stuff.


----------



## grandview

Went to Niagara on the Lake for breakfast.,I sure don't like it now that my money is worth less!


----------



## Mr.Markus

grandview;1635283 said:


> Went to Niagara on the Lake for breakfast.,I sure don't like it now that my money is worth less!


Pretty much anything a 'Merican says on this thread is worthless.

Nice to meet Delldoug today...most of the guys and (girl) on here would've creeped on by me.


----------



## greywynd

Everyone must be busy enjoying this weather, getting quiet in here!


----------



## G.Landscape

Well first official cutting day could have been better for us, managed to knock over a commemorative bench and break it and 1 mower quick working around noon. 

Anyone familiar with Wright Standers? Only one cylinder is firing, it has spark, might be timing or fuel delivery, really not familiar with the Kaw? Unless I get this figured out soon its going to make mowing the rest of the week suck too, can't wait :S

I wish we had more snow, that was a much easier time....


----------



## schrader

Do both cylinders have spark? If only one has spark its most likely the coil.


----------



## cet

Anyone know where I can get 6x6 Pressure Treated posts with a 1.5" groove cut in them?


----------



## G.Landscape

Yea both have spark, I have switch the coils from left to right its always the right one (if your standing on the mower) Does anyone have a mechanic manual for the stander, all i can find online is parts catalogs. I would like to try and figure it out myself if I can, but if it gets into timing I think that's beyond my skill level. 

And Cet why not just have the lumber yard cut the grove for you? They will obviously charge you but (at least around here) its always been pretty reasonable.


----------



## cet

G.Landscape;1635415 said:


> Yea both have spark, I have switch the coils from left to right its always the right one (if your standing on the mower) Does anyone have a mechanic manual for the stander, all i can find online is parts catalogs. I would like to try and figure it out myself if I can, but if it gets into timing I think that's beyond my skill level.
> 
> And Cet why not just have the lumber yard cut the grove for you? They will obviously charge you but (at least around here) its always been pretty reasonable.


I need it 1.5" wide. You would need a multi blade machine or a large router I would think. I'm not sure my router would handle it, I need 50 of them. Last year I had 2 to do and put a dado blade on my table saw but they are heavy and 50 would take all day at least I think.


----------



## schrader

Have you checked the compression in both cylinder? switched the plugs, disconnected or checked any safety switches?


----------



## Grassman09

Wanted to change some oil today in the machines but had the wrong oil filters. Put a vinyl floor in my trailer instead. Only put 120 hours on my diesel machine since last year so a few hours this week on old oil won't hurt it.


----------



## Grassman09

Organized the crap that was in the trailer over winter.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1635413 said:


> Anyone know where I can get 6x6 Pressure Treated posts with a 1.5" groove cut in them?


See if Central Fairbank can help you, otherwise it looks like the dado blade is the best bet


----------



## potskie

The Kawasaki standers ive used had a common issue with the fly wheel shifting position and throwing the timing way out of wack. 

If your timing is out I'd start there.


----------



## G.Landscape

So got a chance to look at the mower more this morning, turns out the rocker for one of the valves was loose which dislodged the push rod. Tired the tighten it down and it was seized together so I broke the bolt. Might brake the bank with this one at $19, haha. Biggest loss it having to wait a day for parts and being down one mower. 

I am hoping there aren't any more issues, Timing would suck and I looked at the diagrams for that and really hoping this easy repair fixes it all.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Scatching up my new mower...2 days 16 hrs on it already. Gonna be a long summer.

I rebuilt my blade blocker out of some scrap diamond plate and $2 gate hinge hoops...much stronger and I am happy with how it looks and works.


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1635496 said:


> Scatching up my new mower...2 days 16 hrs on it already. Gonna be a long summer.
> 
> I rebuilt my blade blocker out of some scrap diamond plate and $2 gate hinge hoops...much stronger and I am happy with how it looks and works.


That's a cool idea Markus. I could have a use for something like that on mine. That is as handy as a back pocket. Thumbs Up


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1635496 said:


> Scatching up my new mower...2 days 16 hrs on it already. Gonna be a long summer.
> 
> I rebuilt my blade blocker out of some scrap diamond plate and $2 gate hinge hoops...much stronger and I am happy with how it looks and works.


does that cause a windrow of grass to occur along the plate at all?


----------



## Mr.Markus

potskie;1635549 said:


> does that cause a windrow of grass to occur along the plate at all?


In heavy grass yes but otherwise it's not noticeable, the deck does a good job of mulching . I did some town parks today that had no clean up last fall or this spring, and I just left it closed. It did an awesome job.


----------



## Mr.Markus

No more doing this.....hahaha.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

How did you get a pic of one of my sites!????


----------



## rooferdave

cet;1635417 said:


> I need it 1.5" wide. You would need a multi blade machine or a large router I would think. I'm not sure my router would handle it, I need 50 of them. Last year I had 2 to do and put a dado blade on my table saw but they are heavy and 50 would take all day at least I think.


 1.5 wide and how deep? also how soon? I recently moved and have not got my router hooked up yet, it is a 600 volt overhead monster! However I bought it from a railing company, they use routers to mill out the bottom of the oak railings to allow the pickets to slide in and fill in between with spacers. Try one of them, or if you can give me the depth a friend of mine has a c&c machine that can do it I will ask him if you like.


----------



## cet

rooferdave;1635635 said:


> 1.5 wide and how deep? also how soon? I recently moved and have not got my router hooked up yet, it is a 600 volt overhead monster! However I bought it from a railing company, they use routers to mill out the bottom of the oak railings to allow the pickets to slide in and fill in between with spacers. Try one of them, or if you can give me the depth a friend of mine has a c&c machine that can do it I will ask him if you like.


Thanks for the offer. I found a fence company that will do them for $7 each. Not sure how they do that but I'm not even going to try for that price.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1635637 said:


> Thanks for the offer. I found a fence company that will do them for $7 each. Not sure how they do that but I'm not even going to try for that price.


I put a dado on my table saw when I built my fence, it worked well for a 3/4 inch groove...
it was a work out though. I wouldn't try a 6X6 at 1.5 inches for that price either....


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Awesome*



Mr.Markus;1635571 said:


> No more doing this.....hahaha.


Awesome pic... lmmfao.... diamond plate is cool....


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1635640 said:


> I put a dado on my table saw when I built my fence, it worked well for a 3/4 inch groove...
> it was a work out though. I wouldn't try a 6X6 at 1.5 inches for that price either....


I'm getting older every day. Last year I did 2 of them. I bet the one post had to weight 150lbs. It was 2 passes on each of 2 sides so 4 passes total. Picking them up finished sounds like a good idea to me.

Last year we pulled the old posts. The 2 posts weighed 3600lbs. I was suppose to pull the other 48 posts but today I talked them into cutting them just below ground and moving every post over 2'. I took $3200 off the price, I feel like I won for once.


----------



## cet

Here is a picture from last year.


----------



## G.Landscape

Can't say I love the design or pavers, but for a 20+ year old patio I would say it looks pretty dam good. it took 20 years but the client is finally ready for us to do some more work at her place


----------



## DeVries

Does anyone have experience with the International Terra stars or the similar size Peterbuilt's? Also who makes a better aluminium box Eloquip, Del or Voth.


----------



## ff1221

DeVries;1635661 said:


> Does anyone have experience with the International Terra stars or the similar size Peterbuilt's? Also who makes a better aluminium box Eloquip, Del or Voth.


Eloquip seems to specialize in aluminum, but they and DEL are more volume than quality, DEL boxes are definitely cheap. I would say Voth is for sure the better built box but I think his biggest is 11' but is probably fairly close in price. I had a Voth insert and it was great quality, and I know John Pristine has had several dealings there and is very pleased.
My buddy is a dealer for Beau Roc, just trying to find out if they have a small aluminum available, I think they are 12' up, I have a 12' Beau Roc on my truck, its steel but the quality is extremely good, but the price reflects that. In my opinion I would avoid the DEL.

So my buddy tells me that Eloquip is really nice stuff and Beau Roc is only steel, so Sounds like Voth and Eloquip, I stand corrected!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Quick online poll, if any of you were working really close to a friend/fellow plowsite member's office, in Scarborough, and you called to let them know, would you expect to maybe see them show up in the afternoon with 2 coffees (double double) to say hello?


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries;1635661 said:


> Does anyone have experience with the International Terra stars or the similar size Peterbuilt's? Also who makes a better aluminium box Eloquip, Del or Voth.


Eloquip, go by their shop talk to Corr. 
Leaf through some of their custom work to get a feel for what they can do and give you some idears.


----------



## musclecarboy

Just barely completed the first brick job of the year. Fountain, river rock around the edges and polymeric sand still needs to be completed but it was a good few days. Weekend warrior homeowner and his buddy with a backhoe did the armor stone in '09 and was planning on doing the pavers himself "one of these days".


----------



## musclecarboy

ff1221;1635662 said:


> Eloquip seems to specialize in aluminum, but they and DEL are more volume than quality, DEL boxes are definitely cheap. I would say Voth is for sure the better built box but I think his biggest is 11' but is probably fairly close in price. I had a Voth insert and it was great quality, and I know John Pristine has had several dealings there and is very pleased.
> My buddy is a dealer for Beau Roc, just trying to find out if they have a small aluminum available, I think they are 12' up, I have a 12' Beau Roc on my truck, its steel but the quality is extremely good, but the price reflects that. In my opinion I would avoid the DEL.
> 
> So my buddy tells me that Eloquip is really nice stuff and Beau Roc is only steel, so Sounds like Voth and Eloquip, I stand corrected!


DEL took almost 2 months to put a Swaploader SL145 on an international 4300 that they said would take 3-4 weeks. They're idiots, avoid them like a disease. Excuse after excuse why it wasn't ready. It was also close to $40k with a few custom bits, It turned out well after it all, but its the "home builder" type of feel. Rushed and all based off high production, basic designs/quality.


----------



## ff1221

R.G.PEEL;1635683 said:


> Quick online poll, if any of you were working really close to a friend/fellow plowsite member's office, in Scarborough, and you called to let them know, would you expect to maybe see them show up in the afternoon with 2 coffees (double double) to say hello?


Uh no I'd expect them to show up and tell me it's 5 O'clock somewhere! Things are a little more relaxed in Bruce County and Fridays are pretty important.



musclecarboy;1635690 said:


> Just barely completed the first brick job of the year. Fountain, river rock around the edges and polymeric sand still needs to be completed but it was a good few days. Weekend warrior homeowner and his buddy with a backhoe did the armor stone in '09 and was planning on doing the pavers himself "one of these days".


Nice job looks great!



musclecarboy;1635691 said:


> DEL took almost 2 months to put a Swaploader SL145 on an international 4300 that they said would take 3-4 weeks. They're idiots, avoid them like a disease. Excuse after excuse why it wasn't ready. It was also close to $40k with a few custom bits, It turned out well after it all, but its the "home builder" type of feel. Rushed and all based off high production, basic designs/quality.


What he said!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

ha - at a house that I cut from the age of 12 - 22 no less!

Found a nice set of forks at the end of a driveway tonight though!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Going big*

Thinking of upgrading my 13hp snow blower and Vee plows....

Think these would work ?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Visibility would be slightly decreased, but with a blade like that you don't really need see


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Forks are still here. You must not have had a loader with you! Lol


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1635726 said:


> Visibility would be slightly decreased, but with a blade like that you don't really need see


And the front end doesn't seem to be sagging at all.


----------



## SHAWZER

Calling for wet snow up here sun. & mon. morning , hope they don't salt hyways again


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Having my favorite type of problem next week. All our equipment will be working full time and we're going to be short one machine!! Way better trying to figure out how to get stuff done than the other way of how to keep the guys I promised work to going. That happened for a month last season and it's a bad feeling.

We have another site partially done but the gc is waiting for permits before we can continue. If that holds out another week we'd be laughing.


----------



## greywynd

Well, if the mud's all gone now, maybe I'll go back to work.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Should I detailed the t 650 and have the tracks armour alled for you as well Princess?


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Sag*



JD Dave;1635731 said:


> And the front end doesn't seem to be sagging at all.


No sag... it's a GM...  only four turns on the T bars .....

Loads of grass to cut this way... cut 6 days this week.... 
My guys running the grasshopper diesels... god I love those machines....


----------



## cet

Grass is growing well here. There is one site that is quite large. The first cut this week they decided to cut very low. The clippings were so bad that they raked and bagged them. Last year it was a 4 hour cut with 4 people, the new guys were there 1.5 days with 5 people. This should be a fun summer.

The client is checking weekly, there might be some work come for bid this fall.


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1635739 said:


> Having my favorite type of problem next week. All our equipment will be working full time and we're going to be short one machine!! Way better trying to figure out how to get stuff done than the other way of how to keep the guys I promised work to going. That happened for a month last season and it's a bad feeling.
> 
> We have another site partially done but the gc is waiting for permits before we can continue. If that holds out another week we'd be laughing.


Grant I guess I wont even bother asking if you would run one of your track bobcats on a possible job in Etobicoke for me next month maybe? I can run my cat but it will leave depressions in the interlock where the tires travel. Will your track machine do that as well? 70 yds of topsoil is allot to move with a dingo lol..

couldn't cut my houses today too wet so I decided to take pics and do a lil work on the new to me truck. Will see if it pulls and stops it as good as my Ford does. A good friend pointed out I have my trailer loaded wrong. Spent a few hours in my other dump/salt truck teaching myself how to drive it. Had a oh *hit moment when I was in too tall of a gear and stopped at a stop sign and a car fast approaching from behind.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

is that gmc drivers old truck he had forsale?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

There's always a way to make it work. That's a month away! Lol tracks shouldn't bother the interlock. If you really want to be sure, we can drop plywood down. 

Off to beeton to spread fill. Customer wants 30 loads carried in and done today. I pulled a favour at 7 last night to borrow a case 621 and another to hire a low boy tractor trailer at the same time. Should shave a few trips off compared to the a185 lol


----------



## musclecarboy

Well it was just snowing/ice pellets at my house at Yonge/hwy 7. I was raking up the garden beds and then that's what Mother Nature came up with.


----------



## ff1221

Yep, some white wet stuff is flying through the air here as well!


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1635793 said:


> There's always a way to make it work. That's a month away! Lol tracks shouldn't bother the interlock. If you really want to be sure, we can drop plywood down.
> 
> Off to beeton to spread fill. Customer wants 30 loads carried in and done today. I pulled a favour at 7 last night to borrow a case 621 and another to hire a low boy tractor trailer at the same time. Should shave a few trips off compared to the a185 lol


Do t care if the Interlock gets dirty. Ill give you a shout later.



MIDTOWNPC;1635782 said:


> is that gmc drivers old truck he had forsale?


Yes sir.


----------



## SHAWZER

Mothers Day in Meaford


----------



## schrader

Snowing here too, I'm so over this want to go back to riding my bike again.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sno&Mow is my new nickname. Brrrrrr.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

just got back from las vegas and arrived to this really cold weather. Grass sure did grow while I was gone. Looks like a cut tomorrow morning hopefully the rain holds off a bit.


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;1635850 said:


> just got back from las vegas and arrived to this really cold weather. Grass sure did grow while I was gone. Looks like a cut tomorrow morning hopefully the rain holds off a bit.


Welcome back! You're assuming it is rain and not snow?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm digging a pool today, and the cars in the neighborhood have snow on them. Wtf?


----------



## ff1221

Pretty hard to think about swimming when the brass monkey is cupping his canolies!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

1 pool dug, another filled in, 40 tons of stone unloaded, fire pit dug.

1 machine picked up from dealership with a new idler, 1 going in for a new tensioner, 1 with a sheered valve stem getting new tires tonight. Been a busy day. Hopefully at the end of it all, there's a bit more money on the invoice from me than there is on the ones too me.


----------



## Triple L

DeVries;1635661 said:


> Does anyone have experience with the International Terra stars or the similar size Peterbuilt's? Also who makes a better aluminium box Eloquip, Del or Voth.


I test drove a fully loaded terrastar the other week... beautiful truck, like everything about it... except...

1 - No tow / haul mode, just economy which is super cool, shifts at 1400 rpm every gear... 
2 - No exhaust brake - I'll get 140,000km's out of the set of brakes on my 09 2500HD that plows, hauls off mega jags of salt and tows 6k daily... It dosent have an exhaust brake but my lml does and I think its the coolest thing going and would be really useful on a truck this size...
3 - No real dpf delete available, Id have to rig it with resistors but it could be done...

Other then that I thought it was great, full air ride with air parking brake over juice service brakes

Voth makes a great body for the price difference


----------



## musclecarboy

What the heck?!!?!!?!? Leafs give up 3 goal lead!!!!


----------



## DeVries

I looked at the exact same truck at Kirby truck sales, not sure if that's the same unit. 

My problem is I need a truck now, and International told me at the landscape show they would be getting a 4X4 version in April of this year, now they are saying late November. I need to have 4X4 because our 4 yard salter needs to go on the truck and also a plow.

It looks like I'm buying a 550 again but if I was going to buy a 550 I wanted it in gas. No chance of that unless I order one which will come in sometime in late July. The V10's are apparently great. I have a competitor close to me that has two of them and have been trouble free for the two years he has owned them.

I have a line on a Voth or a twin body. Don't know much about the Twin body, they can install one for me next week where Voth will be about 2 weeks away.


----------



## SHAWZER

Snow is gone , leafs are gone , must be spring .


----------



## ff1221

Ordered a new insert for my 3/4 ton from Voth, I've been told 5 weeks, shoulda had my ***** together and ordered one earlier, Oh well we'll make do.


----------



## Triple L

DeVries;1635929 said:


> I looked at the exact same truck at Kirby truck sales, not sure if that's the same unit.
> 
> My problem is I need a truck now, and International told me at the landscape show they would be getting a 4X4 version in April of this year, now they are saying late November. I need to have 4X4 because our 4 yard salter needs to go on the truck and also a plow.
> 
> It looks like I'm buying a 550 again but if I was going to buy a 550 I wanted it in gas. No chance of that unless I order one which will come in sometime in late July. The V10's are apparently great. I have a competitor close to me that has two of them and have been trouble free for the two years he has owned them.
> 
> I have a line on a Voth or a twin body. Don't know much about the Twin body, they can install one for me next week where Voth will be about 2 weeks away.


I thought they started production of 4x4 at the beginning of April and they will be hitting dealers sometime soon??? Aparantly kirby has a few in order too...

Live drive in the Ford diesel sure would be nice tho


----------



## Triple L

Looks like they found Tim two farms down from where we are working... such a shame


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

That's so scary about the kidnapp test drive thing
That truck is almost exactly the same as mine. 2007 black dodge ram quad cab 3500. Mine is a 2500. 
Makes you think hard about trusting anyone. Many times I've sold stuff and two people have showed up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1635955 said:


> That's so scary about the kidnapp test drive thing
> That truck is almost exactly the same as mine. 2007 black dodge ram quad cab 3500. Mine is a 2500.
> Makes you think hard about trusting anyone. Many times I've sold stuff and two people have showed up.


My wife is in insurance, some of the scams she tells me about are pretty unique. I would never think some idiot would be willing to kill me over a truck. Here's the keys...I want a new one anyway. I feel for this guys wife and toddler. Such a sad ending.


----------



## greywynd

I suspect there's more to it than stealing a truck. 

What's the best way to deal with grubs, or, what are the options?


----------



## ff1221

greywynd;1635965 said:


> I suspect there's more to it than stealing a truck.
> 
> What's the best way to deal with grubs, or, what are the options?


I agree, I think he was into more than we are hearing about, will be interesting to follow this story.


----------



## Mr.Markus

greywynd;1635965 said:


> I suspect there's more to it than stealing a truck.
> 
> What's the best way to deal with grubs, or, what are the options?


Nematodes in the fall are the only legal option but have to have the perfect conditions for the application to work. If you know someone with some Merit it was an excellent product.

How big an area? A lot of rental centres have small overseeders. (dethatchers with a seedbox.) Otherwise a chain harrow, broadcast spreader and light rolling is what I sell a lot of.


----------



## greywynd

About 6-700 square feet, wheelbarrow access only. My suggestion was a couple inches of fresh soil and new seeding. Sounds about like the only option anyway, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Mr.Markus

greywynd;1635973 said:


> About 6-700 square feet, wheelbarrow access only. My suggestion was a couple inches of fresh soil and new seeding. Sounds about like the only option anyway, unless I'm missing something.


You probably don't need soil. Rent one of these overseeders http://www.russopower.com/products/bluebird-overseeder-s22h5da/ 50$ a day.
The knives will actually slice up any existing roots dividing the plants (grass being a perennial) and make for a thicker lawn. Quick as mowing with a push mower


----------



## greywynd

This is a newer subdivision with about 2" of crap soil to begin with, and there's some settling etc that needs touched up anyway. (And I priced it okay too!)

The place I used to get my seed in bulk from isn't there anymore.....what seed are you guys finding works these days? Or where are you getting it? I don't think they want the wildlife seed used that I have left over from the swamp work.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'm learning stuff I didn't know.


----------



## greywynd

Makes two of us Dean. I was pretty sure looking at the yard it had grubs. Then trimming stuff up and edging it I saw lots of them. I knew nematodes were an option, but have never dealt with them. So learning that they only work in the fall was an interesting one. 

I've done other work in the same subdivision, the whole thing is one big mass of rocky, heavy clay, with a thin (as in 1-2", butter thin) layer of crappy topsoil for the sod to have gone on. There are places that you can still pick the seams of the sod out, even though it's been there for 10 years or so. The owners that have put some effort in, have decent lawns, this particular place is a new owner as of late last year. 

This isn't a big job, put in about 4 yards of mulch today at the site, most of it on a small, hard to mow slope so that it becomes a 'minimum maintenance' area, in that it should just need some freshening up from time to time. To be honest I'm not sure how or why I ended up with this one, but it's kinda fun to do something a bit different.


----------



## schrader

Holly wind Batman, tried planting some flowers this afternoon but the wind was blowing the plastic pots everywhere, got tired of chasing them around and called it a day.


----------



## greywynd

Try broadcast seeding grass seed! 

The wind ripped a piece of aluminum fascia off the house next door to where I was working too. Landed in the yard I'd just finished seeding as I was putting tools away.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Thanks to hose who replied earlier. Found out Home Depot carries a selection of special order line painters. Ordered myself one today with a detachable hand tool $1500
takes 10 days to arrive. Same item which I've seen forsale online for $2200 to $2500. The Titan power liner 
First job is already booked and will pay for the machine and paint plus I get to do my own lines at the plaza 

Another tool for the treasure chest


----------



## ff1221

Nothing wrong with having tools for a ton of different jobs even if they don't get used every day as long as they've paid for themselves, oh yah and you have the storage space for them!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I hate to see when the parking lot in front of midtown needs paved. Coburg will be getting a new "midtown asphalt" plant!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1636033 said:


> I hate to see when the parking lot in front of midtown needs paved. Coburg will be getting a new "midtown asphalt" plant!


it's 10000sq ft. I thought about bricking it and putting my logo in the middle. the only thing that worried me is sometimes the Autoglass guy has to work on a big truck and I thought it might do a number on the brick. I filled some pot holes with recycled and used a tiger torch and its better then the rest of the lot.

I like the way you think.


----------



## cet

LCBO strike tonight?? If so I hope it lasts all summer. I hate when employee's feel they can hold hostage the employer. You will never recover from the lost wages.


----------



## greywynd

Grabbed a couple bottles this afternoon, place was a zoo with lots of empty shelves. 

As far as strikes etc go, I'm on both sides of the fence. I've been treated poorly by employers while in a union job, and was glad to have representation. I've also seen it abused. 

This one, IMO, isn't a good one to be striking for. Sure, LCBO makes the ontario government money. But, you are a form of civil servant still. Compared to many in the retail sector, they make decent wages, have decent work conditions, benefits and security.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I don't think the hype of a strike hurts the LCBO one bit...

Midtown moonshine on sale Saturday.......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1636079 said:


> I don't think the hype of a strike hurts the LCBO one bit...
> 
> Midtown moonshine on sale Saturday.......


I only have a tunnel to the beer store as its next door. 
I'd bet the local store in grafton is open. He is open to 11pm. Lol. 
After being in Vegas for a week I'm fine with some water


----------



## ff1221

Have a great long weekend folks, everybody be safe out there and enjoy.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

How do you do both?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1636110 said:


> How do you do both?


wear your helmet


----------



## potskie

MIDTOWNPC;1636114 said:


> wear your helmet


What if your always wearing a helmet?
does that mean your always having safe fun?

Also on that note has anyone else noticed a correlation between jays fans and mentally challenged individuals? I only mention this because in all seriousness I've run into a few people drooling on themselves this week and they all had jays hats or shirts on.......


----------



## G.Landscape

potskie;1636149 said:


> What if your always wearing a helmet?
> does that mean your always having safe fun?
> 
> Also on that note has anyone else noticed a correlation between jays fans and mentally challenged individuals? I only mention this because in all seriousness I've run into a few people drooling on themselves this week and they all had jays hats or shirts on.......


That's all baseball fans in general. You have to be a little off to enjoy watching a game that slow. I would rather watch paint dry! Haha


----------



## potskie

MIDTOWNPC;1636023 said:


> Thanks to hose who replied earlier. Found out Home Depot carries a selection of special order line painters. Ordered myself one today with a detachable hand tool $1500
> takes 10 days to arrive. Same item which I've seen forsale online for $2200 to $2500. The Titan power liner
> First job is already booked and will pay for the machine and paint plus I get to do my own lines at the plaza
> 
> Another tool for the treasure chest


If you want to keep it looking shiney as long as possible make sure you hang on to the return hose when priming and flushing the pump. Also do not switch from waterbourne to solvent based without a full flush. Neat reaction the paints act like A/B foam but a mess to clean up lol

This bad boy had only seen 20 pails of paint at this point.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

potskie;1636152 said:


> If you want to keep it looking shiney as long as possible make sure you hang on to the return hose when priming and flushing the pump. Also do not switch from waterbourne to solvent based without a full flush. Neat reaction the paints act like A/B foam but a mess to clean up lol
> 
> This bad boy had only seen 20 pails of paint at this point.


Good tip lol

Can you change out the hose and run a longer one for oh let's say painting a building?


----------



## potskie

MIDTOWNPC;1636156 said:


> Good tip lol
> 
> Can you change out the hose and run a longer one for oh let's say painting a building?


The hose on that machine is 100 ft and it
has been used multiple times for that exact task. Just change your spray tip and go. So that's an affirmative.


----------



## Mr.Markus

potskie;1636152 said:


> If you want to keep it looking shiney as long as possible make sure you hang on to the return hose when priming and flushing the pump. Also do not switch from waterbourne to solvent based without a full flush. Neat reaction the paints act like A/B foam but a mess to clean up lol
> 
> This bad boy had only seen 20 pails of paint at this point.


That's cleaner than me after pulling the touch up bottle out of the glovebox...

I'm a paint magnet.


----------



## DeVries

If anyone is looking for a new dump http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-cars-trucks-2004-Ford-F-550-XL-W0QQAdIdZ486422108

Mileage will change as the truck is still being used daily. I can get pics of the plow but will need to unload it from summer storage. Truck and plow were backup units and the plow still has the original cutting edge on it.

Hope everyone is having a busy season.


----------



## ff1221

R.G.PEEL;1636110 said:


> How do you do both?


Sorry, what was I thinking, that was a pretty big oxymoron for this thread, so just have fun!


----------



## schrader

Temps dropped to 6 by 9:00 this morning, 50k wind with a steady drizzle, everyone is soaked and freezing time to call it a day. Cant believe I had the air on last night and now I am freezing and thinking about turning on the heat.


----------



## SHAWZER

Woodstove burning good now , might have to burn wood into june???


----------



## cet

Is this a joke,
http://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/on-25_metric_e.html
Chance of wet flurries this morning.


----------



## greywynd

There have been flurries in this area this morning.


----------



## ff1221

It was 2 degrees cutting grass yesterday morning, had to put on the insulated overalls and parka, first time I've ever done that, probably would have just stayed home had the whole week not been a write off from the rain.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

From Environment Canada's website this morning:

Over higher grounds, the rain will become mixed with snow over the
Eastern Townships, Beauce, the Charlevoix area and the Laurentians
Wildlife Reserve today. Accumulations of 10 to 20 cm are expected 
over the most elevated lands beginning this evening.


----------



## ff1221

Landcare - Mont;1636625 said:


> From Environment Canada's website this morning:
> 
> Over higher grounds, the rain will become mixed with snow over the
> Eastern Townships, Beauce, the Charlevoix area and the Laurentians
> Wildlife Reserve today. Accumulations of 10 to 20 cm are expected
> over the most elevated lands beginning this evening.


Anything to plow this morning, or did you make it through unscathed?


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Cold*



ff1221;1636654 said:


> Anything to plow this morning, or did you make it through unscathed?


One of my guys mowing at 2 c... darn cold winds....


----------



## Landcare - Mont

ff1221;1636654 said:


> Anything to plow this morning, or did you make it through unscathed?


No, luckily there was only lots of rain down here in the St. Lawrence Valley. The higher elevations near the Maine and New Hampshire border areas got some accumulation but only on the grass, I think.


----------



## Grassman09

StratfordPusher;1636660 said:


> One of my guys mowing at 2 c... darn cold winds....


That's how I felt Friday morning starting at 7am on the Kubota. The rest of the day was up and down one minute you needed a jacket the next it was too warm.


----------



## ff1221

StratfordPusher;1636660 said:


> One of my guys mowing at 2 c... darn cold winds....


Yep it was a balmy 3 degrees here, busted out the thermal overalls, looks like this!


----------



## DeVries

Light frost here this morning, thankfully our annuals survived.


----------



## schrader

DeVries;1636721 said:


> Light frost here this morning, thankfully our annuals survived.


I lost a couple last week to the frost, glad I held off till today to plant the rest, hope thats the last of the frost.


----------



## rooferdave

and my neighbours say I am the troublemaker on the street, this is my next door neighbour, c.s.i has had us awake for 2 days with their all nite investigations

http://www.torontosun.com/2013/05/27/woman-charged-with-murder-after-newborn-discarded


----------



## StratfordPusher

*opps*

Wintergreen having a few sod issues on Hwy 4 outside of London... not sure how they managed to drop 100 rolls of sod all over the hwy... luck would have it a road crew was working close by and came to the rescue with a loader to help clean it up.... lucky it wasn't the MTO..

MTO pulled another surprise inspection of light commercial trucks and trailers on Monday... they pulled one of my crews in, no issues other then the trailer breakaway cable was attached to the chains hook and not directly to the hitch... talk about splitting hairs since the chain hook is attached to the hitch....


----------



## G.Landscape

StratfordPusher;1636819 said:


> MTO pulled another surprise inspection of light commercial trucks and trailers on Monday... they pulled one of my crews in, no issues other then the trailer breakaway cable was attached to the chains hook and not directly to the hitch... talk about splitting hairs since the chain hook is attached to the hitch....


Well I guess I will be moving the break away cables on all our trailers tomorrow. I guess this means they need their own hook onto the trailer?


----------



## Elite_Maint

Hi guys,

So i had a question...

I maintain 2 large apartment buildings in Toronto..now i quoted them for flower planting and both buildings were about 300 trays of impatiens... so i'm assuming since i take care of the property and maintain flowerbeds that its my gig to plant the flowers so im getting ready for them.. WELL i email the PM for confirmation so i can get it done and they e-mail 2 days later and tell me another landscape company will be going there to plant the flowers. I'M FUMING!!! I had a hard time working after that cause i'm so pissed off!.. any suggestion if i can take legal action against them etc I almost just feel like giving my 30days notice i'm so mad. Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## adamhumberview

Elite_Maint;1636868 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So i had a question...
> 
> I maintain 2 large apartment buildings in Toronto..now i quoted them for flower planting and both buildings were about 300 trays of impatiens... so i'm assuming since i take care of the property and maintain flowerbeds that its my gig to plant the flowers so im getting ready for them.. WELL i email the PM for confirmation so i can get it done and they e-mail 2 days later and tell me another landscape company will be going there to plant the flowers. I'M FUMING!!! I had a hard time working after that cause i'm so pissed off!.. any suggestion if i can take legal action against them etc I almost just feel like giving my 30days notice i'm so mad. Any suggestions would be helpful.


Does it say anywhere in your contract that you have to be the contractor to provide all extra services? Is it worth paying a lawyer a $1500 retainer to take a client to court in a job that was never yours, but you quoted and were too high.... By law on any board, they have to get 3 quotations if the budget is over $3000.00

And the second you make a stink, say hello to your 30day cancellation they send you and then you can say goodbye to the LARGE apartment complexes you maintain.. So are you willing to risk year round work over a few perennials and annuals?

If you are sad and angry over something like this and wanna take legal action.. Close up shop bc you are not built for business.


----------



## Grassman09

G.Landscape;1636834 said:


> Well I guess I will be moving the break away cables on all our trailers tomorrow. I guess this means they need their own hook onto the trailer?


I think he means its hooked onto the hook that hooks onto the trailer hitch on the truck. I often do the same thing since safety chain is attached to the trailer hitch. I also do not get what the fuss is about. If your chain breaks your break away wire will too.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1636876 said:


> I think he means its hooked onto the hook that hooks onto the trailer hitch on the truck. I often do the same thing since safety chain is attached to the trailer hitch. I also do not get what the fuss is about. If your chain breaks your break away wire will too.


If your chain breaks at the hook after where your wire is attached your brakes won't come on. For it to work properly it needs to be hooked seperatley.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

also I think the break away cable must be shorter then the safety chain so if the trailer comes off the hitch it triggers the brakes and hopefully the chains keep it from running away.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Good dean says let the other guy plant the flowers and protect your gig from this guy 

Bad dean says let the guy plant the flowers and shake a little table salt here and there.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Elite_Maint;1636868 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So i had a question...
> 
> I maintain 2 large apartment buildings in Toronto..now i quoted them for flower planting and both buildings were about 300 trays of impatiens... so i'm assuming since i take care of the property and maintain flowerbeds that its my gig to plant the flowers so im getting ready for them.. WELL i email the PM for confirmation so i can get it done and they e-mail 2 days later and tell me another landscape company will be going there to plant the flowers. I'M FUMING!!! I had a hard time working after that cause i'm so pissed off!.. any suggestion if i can take legal action against them etc I almost just feel like giving my 30days notice i'm so mad. Any suggestions would be helpful.


The way I see it you miss out on the expenses of the flowers and install but get to be seen the rest of the year maintaining them and getting the credit..Thumbs Up.
If it looks like crap you can say "I didn't do it."


----------



## potskie

StratfordPusher;1636819 said:


> Wintergreen having a few sod issues on Hwy 4 outside of London... not sure how they managed to drop 100 rolls of sod all over the hwy... luck would have it a road crew was working close by and came to the rescue with a loader to help clean it up.... lucky it wasn't the MTO..
> 
> MTO pulled another surprise inspection of light commercial trucks and trailers on Monday... they pulled one of my crews in, no issues other then the trailer breakaway cable was attached to the chains hook and not directly to the hitch... talk about splitting hairs since the chain hook is attached to the hitch....


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::

as soon as i saw the truck i knew what was up lol. I don't miss running that circus one bit!
theres a reason they run down backroads.


----------



## Elite_Maint

I'm not planning to lose the gig...BUT I did email back asking for clarification on the decision made no reply yet. This is the first time that this has happened to me..that's why I'm upset...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Elite_Maint;1636925 said:


> I'm not planning to lose the gig...BUT I did email back asking for clarification on the decision made no reply yet. This is the first time that this has happened to me..that's why I'm upset...


I hate planting flowers xysport


----------



## schrader

Ditto I used to have a job that required planting 350 flats every spring, man I dont miss that job.


----------



## Elite_Maint

I don't mind planting flowers and I don't mind the $$ either.


----------



## DeVries

I love doing annuals ,makes a site look awesome with a nice splash of colour. Slowly but shurly I'm getting our commercial and condo's on board for them.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

My version of perennials! Those rocks will be there every season! lol. That's my buddy Matthew's place. We did a weekend entrance there, and now he's helping me tear into my place.

Elite, don't sweat it. I say the same with the guys that complain when prices get competitive or when too many guys start getting into a particular market. If that job isn't going to put money in your pocket, your time and thinking is better spent coming up with another way to make it. Unfortunately, the easier something is, the cheaper someone else is willing to do it. You need to offer some type of service with a barrier to entry. Whether its startup cost, a unique skill, or a new product/service all together. Plugging flowers into the ground is not something that they can only hire YOU to do. PS, I saw you a couple weeks ago downtown. I was in a buddy's blue ford so I had no signs on the door, but I was the idiot pulling the trailer honking at you.


----------



## Elite_Maint

R.G.PEEL;1636951 said:


> My version of perennials! Those rocks will be there every season! lol. That's my buddy Matthew's place. We did a weekend entrance there, and now he's helping me tear into my place.
> 
> Elite, don't sweat it. I say the same with the guys that complain when prices get competitive or when too many guys start getting into a particular market. If that job isn't going to put money in your pocket, your time and thinking is better spent coming up with another way to make it. Unfortunately, the easier something is, the cheaper someone else is willing to do it. You need to offer some type of service with a barrier to entry. Whether its startup cost, a unique skill, or a new product/service all together. Plugging flowers into the ground is not something that they can only hire YOU to do. PS, I saw you a couple weeks ago downtown. I was in a buddy's blue ford so I had no signs on the door, but I was the idiot pulling the trailer honking at you.


Haha..I wasn't sure if that was you cause I looked in my mirror for a name on the truck and didn't see anything haha..I'm always waving and honking at other landscapers lol

I was upset about the fact I didn't get the flowers but oh well. I'm just gonna keep up with the maintenance.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Only wish*

One of the best sites I have to cut and relax for 6 hours on my mower... has 2 lakes, a private beach, family camp/party playground  Miles of trails thru the bush and a farm to boot....

Bieber should have bought this one when he had the chance for all the toys he has sitting around his new place that never get used... I have to start all his stuff weekly and keep them at the ready in case he drops in for a visit... ya I know, my job sucks... lol


----------



## Grassman09

StratfordPusher;1637077 said:


> One of the best sites I have to cut and relax for 6 hours on my mower... has 2 lakes, a private beach, family camp/party playground  Miles of trails thru the bush and a farm to boot....
> 
> Bieber should have bought this one when he had the chance for all the toys he has sitting around his new place that never get used... I have to start all his stuff weekly and keep them at the ready in case he drops in for a visit... ya I know, my job sucks... lol


Hopefully you do not have to bag that all? That would take forever on a walker. I cant keep my walker running long enough to mow with it. Last Friday my worker somehow hit something to puncture the fuel tank at two of my best properties. This week an hour into cutting Friday he was cutting an area he shouldn't be cutting with the walker in the 1st place and hits a nice big stone. Blades are toast good thing for the shear bolts.

How do you guys change blades in the field if I had have spares with me it would have saved me some time.


----------



## G.Landscape

Grassman09;1637081 said:


> How do you guys change blades in the field if I had have spares with me it would have saved me some time.


Run one wheel up on the trailer and let the other half hang over. Big wrench and a block of wood to stop the blades from spinning and your good to go.


----------



## Grassman09

Ok. Deck folds up on walker so was just looking to stop the blades from moving. Usually use a air impact gun to zip the nuts on. Haven't found a cordless one that powerful.


----------



## G.Landscape

oh right walker, you got a hella easy time then!


----------



## Grassman09

LOL yea.. Just need someone with more sense to operate my machines. Not even a oh im sorry man or offers to cover the cost. He is just dumb founded. Hes is looking to become a Firefighter or a Cop has served in the us arm for a lil and is trained in paramedics. Not great with directions even with using GPS. 
Paid him a good rate too.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1637081 said:


> Hopefully you do not have to bag that all? That would take forever on a walker. I cant keep my walker running long enough to mow with it. Last Friday my worker somehow hit something to puncture the fuel tank at two of my best properties. This week an hour into cutting Friday he was cutting an area he shouldn't be cutting with the walker in the 1st place and hits a nice big stone. Blades are toast good thing for the shear bolts.
> 
> How do you guys change blades in the field if I had have spares with me it would have saved me some time.


If you didn't have employees think of all the fun you would be missing.

Stopping the blades from turning is pretty easy. Do you put the bolt back on with an impact gun? Pretty easy to shear it off.


----------



## G.Landscape

Grassman09;1637089 said:


> Paid him a good rate too.


Does this mean he no longer works for you? haha.

I had a guy loose the wheel of a mower a few weeks back, sounded like he was about he cry when he called to tell me, hahaha. Its all in the fun of employees.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Bagging*



Grassman09;1637081 said:


> Hopefully you do not have to bag that all? That would take forever on a walker. I cant keep my walker running long enough to mow with it. Last Friday my worker somehow hit something to puncture the fuel tank at two of my best properties. This week an hour into cutting Friday he was cutting an area he shouldn't be cutting with the walker in the 1st place and hits a nice big stone. Blades are toast good thing for the shear bolts.
> 
> How do you guys change blades in the field if I had have spares with me it would have saved me some time.


Nope, never have to bag it, run my 930D Grasshopper with a 72" rear discharge deck at 7-10 mph.... Walker, I would be there 12-16 hours at least... Mind you my new Walker MBSY rear discharge Diesel cuts just as fast as my grasshoppers but only has a 54" deck...

Hope your guy didn't leak gas all over your best grass, that would suck big time doing repairs as the gas would kill the grass in no time. Been there and done that, Walkers must have the cheapest plastic tanks around, or just lack of proper protection.

We carry jacks, spare belts, parts and blades to field service if we need to, has saved a ton of downtime and travel in the past years.

If you run your Walkers alot, you should look into the rear discharge X blade deck, we have been having amazing results with ours as you don't have to collect clippings if you don't see any... customers can't tell the difference and it comes with a plug to block off the blower tube....bigtime money and labour saver and no clippings to handle....

Goodluck and happy cutting...


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Traffic Tickets Points*

If you get a traffic ticket with points involved (in Canada) this trick may save you the points....I got this from my cousin a retired cop...WHAT TO DO IF YOU GET A TICKET IN CANADA

This system has been tried and it works in every province.
If you get a speeding ticket or went through a red light or whatever the case may be, you are going to get points on your license.
This is a method to ensure that you DO NOT get the points.
When you get your fine, send in a check to pay for it.
If the fine is $79.00 make the check out for $82.00 or some small amount over the fine.
The system will then have to send you back a check for the difference, however here is the trick.
*DO NOT CASH T HE REFUND CHECK!*Throw it away!
Points are not assessed to your license until all financial transactions are complete.
If you do not cash the check, then the transactions are NOT complete.
The system has received it's money and is satisfied and will no longer bother you.
This information comes from an unmentioned computer company that sets up the standard databases usedby every province.
Send this to everyone you know, you never know when they may need a break.
An ICBC investigator said its true...
...what a system, eh?

Try it, what do you have to lose....


----------



## cet

StratfordPusher;1637100 said:


> If you get a traffic ticket with points involved (in Canada) this trick may save you the points....I got this from my cousin a retired cop...WHAT TO DO IF YOU GET A TICKET IN CANADA
> 
> This system has been tried and it works in every province.
> If you get a speeding ticket or went through a red light or whatever the case may be, you are going to get points on your license.
> This is a method to ensure that you DO NOT get the points.
> When you get your fine, send in a check to pay for it.
> If the fine is $79.00 make the check out for $82.00 or some small amount over the fine.
> The system will then have to send you back a check for the difference, however here is the trick.
> *DO NOT CASH T HE REFUND CHECK!*Throw it away!
> Points are not assessed to your license until all financial transactions are complete.
> If you do not cash the check, then the transactions are NOT complete.
> The system has received it's money and is satisfied and will no longer bother you.
> This information comes from an unmentioned computer company that sets up the standard databases usedby every province.
> Send this to everyone you know, you never know when they may need a break.
> An ICBC investigator said its true...
> ...what a system, eh?
> 
> Try it, what do you have to lose....


I need to send this to my son. Thanks.


----------



## Saliba

StratfordPusher;1637077 said:


> One of the best sites I have to cut and relax for 6 hours on my mower... has 2 lakes, a private beach, family camp/party playground  Miles of trails thru the bush and a farm to boot....
> 
> Bieber should have bought this one when he had the chance for all the toys he has sitting around his new place that never get used... I have to start all his stuff weekly and keep them at the ready in case he drops in for a visit... ya I know, my job sucks... lol


Is there a quarry across the road?, might be a little bit west of the place? I'm almost positive I've seen that place on my way to grand bend. Always slowed down to take a look lol Cant remember what that name of the road is.


----------



## McGaw

Grassman,
To change the blades on our walkers we lift the deck and lock it up, take a 4x4 block of wood (same one we use as wheel chocks) and put it in the middle of the blades. Take the mastercraft 18V 3ko impact driver, take off the blades, sharpen them up with the portable generator and grinder or change them. Then to put them on, we zip them on, not tight, grab the torque wrench and hand tighten till it clicks. All done. Takes less than 10 minutes to do both blades.
It's even on sale this week!
http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...t+Maximum+18V+3K0+Impact+Driver.jsp?locale=en


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Good eye*



Saliba;1637109 said:


> Is there a quarry across the road?, might be a little bit west of the place? I'm almost positive I've seen that place on my way to grand bend. Always slowed down to take a look lol Cant remember what that name of the road is.


You have a good eye and yes, your correct..... few miles outside of Stratford....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Cool story bro!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

stupid cheap if someone needs a rental loader for the summer

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...-Tractor-for-Rent-Cat-908H-W0QQAdIdZ491276007

comes with my favorite landscaping company logo on the side.
and its funny that they call it a tractor


----------



## schrader

Thats crazy cheap, I have no need for it but at that price it would be worth it just to play around in the yard.


----------



## Alpha Property

There is a minimum of 150 hour per month. For a minimum total of $2250 per month.*

The machine is almost new and I expect it returned in the same condition. *

You are responsible for fuel and checking of all fluids and insurance*

What is it that you are planing to use the machine for?




My response from asking about that cat


----------



## Triple L

I'd rent my cat 906 out for 2k a month as well you can use it as little as you want LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

how do you guys hear your phone when you are working on or with equipment?
use a Bluetooth ear piece? what do you like?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That's not an honest way to rent, who would be renting that type of machine and putting that many hours on it a month? 

You can rent it cheaper from Total Equipment I am pretty sure.

Dean - Stihl Worktunes. Have a plug in that rings, but you still have your am/fm and hearing protection


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1637301 said:


> how do you guys hear your phone when you are working on or with equipment?
> use a Bluetooth ear piece? what do you like?


I check my phone 4-5 times a day, it stays in the truck.

DISCLAIMER: I doubt this is acceptable with a knocked up wife at home but I wouldn't know for sure.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1637304 said:


> I check my phone 4-5 times a day, it stays in the truck.
> 
> DISCLAIMER: I doubt this is acceptable with a knocked up wife at home but I wouldn't know for sure.


It's his first, she'll be in labour for a long time so not to worry.


----------



## potskie

MIDTOWNPC;1637301 said:


> how do you guys hear your phone when you are working on or with equipment?
> use a Bluetooth ear piece? what do you like?


Keep it in my shirt pocket. I can feel it vibrating against my chest.


----------



## goel

Shirt Pocket, but I do miss some. Most of my guys run ear buds plugged in for music and they get the chime for calls/texts cut in.

Anyone feel the pinch in the annual North American MTO blitz (first week of June) that ran for 72 hours from Monday to Wednesday this week?

Did not see much over this way, but they did have the scales (without actual scales) open on highway 6 southbound between 401 and 403 open on Wednesday for the day.

Sneaky thou, the lights were not on but they were flagging trucks in. Had a full parking lot all day long. There were between 6 and 8 inspectors.


----------



## ff1221

In my cargo pant pocket or in the truck, that's what call answer service is for. Missed the MTO blitz here, but didn't really miss it, the less i see those guys the happier I am!


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1637090 said:


> If you didn't have employees think of all the fun you would be missing.
> 
> Stopping the blades from turning is pretty easy. Do you put the bolt back on with an impact gun? Pretty easy to shear it off.


Yes air gun normally. I just cut 1 day a week rest of the time its all sorts of other work. Doing base install for artificial turf co a friendly competitor bought with my odd sod/landscape jobs in between. Milton to downtown Toronto everyday sucks. Scenery is nice on the streets that's about the only enjoyment. 
Roncesvalles was fun with its one way streets. The 2 way streets are no better with parking on one side taking up half the road.



G.Landscape;1637093 said:


> Does this mean he no longer works for you? haha.
> 
> I had a guy loose the wheel of a mower a few weeks back, sounded like he was about he cry when he called to tell me, hahaha. Its all in the fun of employees.


Oh he was a lil upset but wasn't about to cry. He let me finish the rest of the property all by myself. He must have kept cutting for a wile as the tips of the blade were pretty chewed up. I had to trim the whole place (he cant trim anyhow I have not found anyone that can trim and not scalp the f*** of the grass or leave it all hairy looking) my self hand mow the pool area. He was not keen to do extra work on a last minute sod job last Saturday. Saturday evening he tells me that instead of just going to his dental appointment Monday and coming back to work again after that, he will just not come in at all. Always leaves his empty tims cup and bags and Gatorade bottles in my truck too. He texted me the other day looking to work. I better break him the bad news this weekend.



McGaw;1637111 said:


> Grassman,
> To change the blades on our walkers we lift the deck and lock it up, take a 4x4 block of wood (same one we use as wheel chocks) and put it in the middle of the blades. Take the mastercraft 18V 3ko impact driver, take off the blades, sharpen them up with the portable generator and grinder or change them. Then to put them on, we zip them on, not tight, grab the torque wrench and hand tighten till it clicks. All done. Takes less than 10 minutes to do both blades.
> It's even on sale this week!
> http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...t+Maximum+18V+3K0+Impact+Driver.jsp?locale=en


Thank you. I forgot to go pick one up. I'll have to see if its still on sale. Im sure the battery will be dead when I need it anyhow. A breaker bar and extension may be better to carry also.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Laying artificial turf might be why you only cut 1 day a week....


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1637418 said:


> Laying artificial turf might be why you only cut 1 day a week....


You saying it looks bad? It is level and up close it doesn't look bad. It's really popular. I heard they have one for a 6 hole putting green on a roof top.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1637425 said:


> You saying it looks bad? It is level and up close it doesn't look bad. It's really popular. I heard they have one for a 6 hole putting green on a roof top.


I think Markus means you don't need to cut it. If you keep installing it there won't be any grass to cut, just a guess.

I will say the railing on the stairs looks way to high.


----------



## Grassman09

Someone has to vacuum it and wash it from time to time I suppose. 

Only the wealthy and small homes seam to be able to afford this stuff so I'm not worried about putting anyone out of a job. Runs at about $20 Sqft.

The rest of the landscape was pre existing.


----------



## DeVries

Artificial turf was a 40 billion dollar industry last year. We do maintenance but have started with artificial turf this year as well. In some areas its better than natural turf.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

my wife got me a pair of stihl work tunes for my birthday they are awesome 

thanks for the replies guys 

She's not due till the end of nov.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1637439 said:


> my wife got me a pair of stihl work tunes for my birthday they are awesome
> 
> thanks for the replies guys
> 
> She's not due till the end of nov.


You figure out how to plug the iphone into them yet


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grassman09;1637443 said:


> You figure out how to plug the iphone into them yet


Yes sir works great


----------



## G.Landscape

MIDTOWNPC;1637439 said:


> my wife got me a pair of stihl work tunes for my birthday they are awesome
> 
> thanks for the replies guys
> 
> She's not due till the end of nov.


I guy at work just got a set and he found the batteries kept coming loose and would turn off. He just added a small piece of foam in the battery compartment to keep everything tight and he really likes them, just FYI


----------



## schrader

Man its nice when the rain holds off until 3:00. When I looked at the radar at 7:00 this morning I didn't even think we would make it until 8:00 with out getting wet, got lots done, lots to do tomorrow.


----------



## DeVries

Has anyone used this stuff before. It's new to my local lumber yard. http://www.foamapost.com/#

Seems like an interesting concept, 15 bucks a bag so double the price of fast set concrete but we can leave a box of it in the tool box on the truck and one box of this stuff equals one skid of concrete bags so it's definitely easier to carry around and saves on mixing concrete. Not meant for piers or anything structural though.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Very interesting concept. Especially as you can buy in bulk. The cost breakdowns that the website gives are misleading though. It claims $9/hole which would be good. It says that is for a 2' deep 8" hole. That doesn't pass for a base by any standards I know. At 12" and 4' deep which is solid, the cost is now 41.55/hole.

Concrete compares at about $10.66/hole 12"x4, already mixed'. Very interesting, too expensive.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries;1637477 said:


> Has anyone used this stuff before. It's new to my local lumber yard. http://www.foamapost.com/#
> 
> Seems like an interesting concept, 15 bucks a bag so double the price of fast set concrete but we can leave a box of it in the tool box on the truck and one box of this stuff equals one skid of concrete bags so it's definitely easier to carry around and saves on mixing concrete. Not meant for piers or anything structural though.


Works good. Same technology they use for hydro poles


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

just so everyone knows your licence plate sticker expires on your birthday not the end of the month. I thought once you go commercial that its the end of the month. Mr officer told me different but didnt give me a ticket and told me I should really plug my trailer lights in. whoops. I haven't been pulled over in years.


----------



## greywynd

Commercial it is end of the month. Often in the past I've only licensed one truck for a 6 month summer period as I parked it for the winter. So Mr Officer would have wrote you a ticket in error if he had.


----------



## cet

greywynd;1637634 said:


> Commercial it is end of the month. Often in the past I've only licensed one truck for a 6 month summer period as I parked it for the winter. So Mr Officer would have wrote you a ticket in error if he had.


I agree, my salt trucks go until April 30.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

interesting 
very interesting.


----------



## cet

http://www.ontariolicences.com/index.php/vehicles/ontario-licence-plates

If I understand this correctly corporations can pick their renewal date. So if your service ontario outlet used your birthday then that is when it expires. I go on Nov. 1 and pay until April 30.


----------



## potskie

cet;1637639 said:


> http://www.ontariolicences.com/index.php/vehicles/ontario-licence-plates
> 
> If I understand this correctly corporations can pick their renewal date. So if your service ontario outlet used your birthday then that is when it expires. I go on Nov. 1 and pay until April 30.


When my truck was first registered by the dealer it was my birthday but as soon as I reregistered the truck over the 4500 kilo mark it switched to the end of the month automagically. Same month just the 30th now.


----------



## ff1221

What happened to Plowsite or is it just my computer, the background is all screwy!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

A lady cut me off this morning really bad as I was towing the bobcat home from a site. I couldn't get to the on ramp cause she came over two lanes so fast. I took the side road instead. Hope she wasn't in a hurry cause there was an accident about a km ahead. She probably had to sit there for an hour as I drove by on the side road and waved thanks! LOL. karma?


----------



## G.Landscape

Plowsite has changed for format slightly. Lawnsite has been like this for a while.


----------



## schrader

Thats too funny, reminds me of the people that pass you in the winter only to see them in the ditch a couple km down thew road.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

ff1221;1637728 said:


> What happened to Plowsite or is it just my computer, the background is all screwy!


Weather Network changed its format too.... freaking hate it. The radar isn't as good - I am going to have to look for something else before the winter.


----------



## ff1221

So did Environment Canada, must be the season of the website change!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Tornado warnings for sarnia area


----------



## goel

Hope everyone had a great Father's Day!!

I can't win a lottery, but its Interesting over here. Spent the weekend at McMaster. Last night at 8 pm they confirmed my 17 month old son with meningitis. 

Scary, scary, scary stuff, but we had him in and on antibiotics within 6 hours of first symptoms. 

He, of course has the type that there is no vaccine for to prevent it. Pretty rare to find it here. He has seen more than 20 different Drs. So far, he is the only case.

Still here for 7-14 days. Other than the spiking temperature things are very good, considering. 

Health unit was out within an hour of the confirmation. They are now contacting everyone he had contact with in close proximity. 

We hope no one else gets it, but watch your kids closely. Lots of people are carriers, but only a lucky few catch it.


----------



## ff1221

goel;1637787 said:


> Hope everyone had a great Father's Day!!
> 
> I can't win a lottery, but its Interesting over here. Spent the weekend at McMaster. Last night at 8 pm they confirmed my 17 month old son with meningitis.
> 
> Scary, scary, scary stuff, but we had him in and on antibiotics within 6 hours of first symptoms.
> 
> He, of course has the type that there is no vaccine for to prevent it. Pretty rare to find it here. He has seen more than 20 different Drs. So far, he is the only case.
> 
> Still here for 7-14 days. Other than the spiking temperature things are very good, considering.
> 
> Health unit was out within an hour of the confirmation. They are now contacting everyone he had contact with in close proximity.
> 
> We hope no one else gets it, but watch your kids closely. Lots of people are carriers, but only a lucky few catch it.


Holy Crap, hope the little guy is alright, tough go as a parent you don't like anything going wrong with your kids especially something like that, my best to you and your family hope all goes well.


----------



## JD Dave

goel;1637787 said:


> Hope everyone had a great Father's Day!!
> 
> I can't win a lottery, but its Interesting over here. Spent the weekend at McMaster. Last night at 8 pm they confirmed my 17 month old son with meningitis.
> 
> Scary, scary, scary stuff, but we had him in and on antibiotics within 6 hours of first symptoms.
> 
> He, of course has the type that there is no vaccine for to prevent it. Pretty rare to find it here. He has seen more than 20 different Drs. So far, he is the only case.
> 
> Still here for 7-14 days. Other than the spiking temperature things are very good, considering.
> 
> Health unit was out within an hour of the confirmation. They are now contacting everyone he had contact with in close proximity.
> 
> We hope no one else gets it, but watch your kids closely. Lots of people are carriers, but only a lucky few catch it.


Scary stuff but it sounds like you have everything under control now. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

goel;1637787 said:


> Hope everyone had a great Father's Day!!
> 
> I can't win a lottery, but its Interesting over here. Spent the weekend at McMaster. Last night at 8 pm they confirmed my 17 month old son with meningitis.
> 
> Scary, scary, scary stuff, but we had him in and on antibiotics within 6 hours of first symptoms.
> 
> He, of course has the type that there is no vaccine for to prevent it. Pretty rare to find it here. He has seen more than 20 different Drs. So far, he is the only case.
> 
> Still here for 7-14 days. Other than the spiking temperature things are very good, considering.
> 
> Health unit was out within an hour of the confirmation. They are now contacting everyone he had contact with in close proximity.
> 
> We hope no one else gets it, but watch your kids closely. Lots of people are carriers, but only a lucky few catch it.


All the best to you and yours Steve - I know he will be home safe soon!


----------



## GMC Driver

Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family Steve!


----------



## greywynd

Sounds like he's in good hands and it was caught early, both big factors in a good outcome. 

Wish you all the best of luck with it!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That's terrible. Best of luck.


----------



## goel

Just a quick little update.

24 hours makes an amazing difference.

Last night (Sunday Night) was rough, fever spiking and just would not come down. This morning (Monday) it finally broke and is done. Its a world of difference.

The admitting ER Dr was in again this morning.

On Friday morning it was "*IF he goes home*".

Now this statement to a parent just kicks you in the teeth and you get all shaky and can't breathe. Everyone can just imagine.

This morning it was "lets see how soon we can get him home".

They are still talking a week or 2, but who cares about a little time.

Today was a simple day. The infectious disease team cleared him so that he can leave his room. So down to nuclear medicine for an injection, then a bone scan. Later off to x-ray. Tomorrow we find out if a MRI is needed.

Every indication is a complete and full recovery without any side effects, all because of getting immediate treatment.

I do, however understand why the DR talked the way he did on the Friday when we were being admitted - if you look at the info below.

You will read it and go "WHOLLY SHEET". This is the stuff you think of Africa and the movies about the ebola virus.

Meningococcal meningitis is the same as Neisseria meningitidis, which my son had - plus he also had the haemorrhagic rash

Meningococcal meningitis is a bacterial form of meningitis, a serious infection of the meninges that affects the brain membrane. It can cause severe brain damage and is fatal in 50% of cases if untreated.

Several different bacteria can cause meningitis. Neisseria meningitidis is the one with the potential to cause large epidemics.

The most common symptoms are a stiff neck, high fever, sensitivity to light, confusion, headaches and vomiting. Even when the disease is diagnosed early and adequate treatment is started, 5% to 10% of patients die, typically within 24 to 48 hours after the onset of symptoms. Bacterial meningitis may result in brain damage, hearing loss or a learning disability in 10% to 20% of survivors. A less common but even more severe (often fatal) form of meningococcal disease is meningococcal septicaemia, which is characterized by a haemorrhagic rash and rapid circulatory collapse.

Everyone go hug there kids, just because you can.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Very good news! As you said, who cares how long the recovery is as long as its a full one.
We complain about waiting time and such in Canada but we really do have amazing treatment available in emergency situation.

In other countries, I bet that would be an epidemic. 

Anyways, congratulations on the good ending to your bad situation. Keep us posted when the little man gets out.


----------



## cet

That's great news, these little guys are stronger then you think. wesport


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1637845 said:


> That's great news, these little guys are stronger then you think. wesport


I agree, so happy to hear the good news. I have spent quite a bit of time thinking about your son and preying he had a full recovery.


----------



## adamhumberview

I am also sorry to hear about that. A close friend of mine when we were in elementary school got that and it was a rough time for her. I am glad to hear they caught it quick. I hope everything works out for you. 17 months old is a tricky age to deal with.

I know with all the people on your side and sending you well wishes, the big guy upstairs will get the message and do the right thing.


----------



## goel

Thanks all.

Another 24 hours has passed and they are now talking about him coming home Friday/Saturday of this week.

The main requirement now even thou his progress is excellent is a minimum of 7 days on IV antibiotics. Heart monitor is gone, MRI is not needed.

He is mostly back to his old self, just a little tired and dragging the IV cord. 

I have no problem if this is my once in a life lottery win. Money comes and goes, you can always make more if you want to.


----------



## CGM Inc.

goel;1637874 said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Another 24 hours has passed and they are now talking about him coming home Friday/Saturday of this week.
> 
> The main requirement now even thou his progress is excellent is a minimum of 7 days on IV antibiotics. Heart monitor is gone, MRI is not needed.
> 
> He is mostly back to his old self, just a little tired and dragging the IV cord.
> 
> I have no problem if this is my once in a life lottery win. Money comes and goes, you can always make more if you want to.


Hope all is well! My daughter just had Ecoli and we have no idea where it came from. Only case in Halton Region! My sister had Meningitis too as a child I know what you are going through. Sucks when it is a child!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I too hope all goes well from here on out for everybody. Wishing your family(s) well....


----------



## ff1221

Glad to hear all is well, what a great relief it mus be to you and your family, we'll keep thinking good thoughts for a full and quick recovery.


----------



## greywynd

MTO blitz in Peterborough, is this the annual June safety week? Looks like they are pulling large and small alike.


----------



## CGM Inc.

We got stopped in Milton yesterday, let us go even so truck was only registered for 3000 KG towing loaded dump trailer....got lucky for once with a warning.


----------



## goel

greywynd;1637939 said:


> MTO blitz in Peterborough, is this the annual June safety week? Looks like they are pulling large and small alike.


First week of June is the annual. This is just a your lucky time.


----------



## greywynd

They always were slow around here. Shame they were filled up and I didn't get to visit.


----------



## cet

One of the guys I know got pulled over this week in his F550, 19,500 GVW. They put his truck on the scales and it weighed 23,100, they look at his registration and see it's good for 23,760 and let him go. As far as I understand you can't have more then 19,500 on that truck. This was in the blitz too so you would think the officers there were trained.


----------



## G.Landscape

Just spotted "MR Markus" up on 6th Line. That's a good lookin Rig!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I knew I recognized that car from somewhere.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have some fun places to do on Fridays...lots of grass.... trails, scenery, swimming holes, airstrips.


----------



## goel

Well hopefully the story is over, all with good news.

They told us my son was being released at 9 am. Now 9 am hospital time is more like 1 pm which was when we were finally signing him out of McMaster.

He is 100 percent completely back to his old self. Its like the last 7 days did not happen, other than the bruises from the IV.

They have started the referral process because he is supposed to be followed by a pediatric specialist, plus an audiologist, a cardiologist, a urologist and orthopedic. We don't expect anything to come of it, because of the timing and his great reaction to the antibiotics. 

Now, there is an outbreak of measles in our area (Hamilton / Burlington) that is just starting but most kids over 12 months have already had there shots. The family that started it had 3 kids and did not believe in the vaccine, so they caught it and started spreading it around.

I don't usually admit to living in Hamilton, but technically Hamilton owns the rural location we live in. Sometimes, it sure is nice to live 15 minutes away from one of the top pediatric hospitals in Canada.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Good news. Glad he pulled thru goel

Markus. - more pics of the mower please. Looks like you cut alot on Fridays.


----------



## Triple L

that's awesome news goel!!!! Good to hear!


----------



## GMC Driver

Pretty cool - we got featured by Techo-Bloc this week!

https://www.facebook.com/techobloc


----------



## ff1221

GMC Driver;1638041 said:


> Pretty cool - we got featured by Techo-Bloc this week!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/techobloc


Beauty Job, nice work!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...-for-sale-W0QQAdIdZ496235708QQfeaturedAdZtrue

GOOD deal for someone closer who needs a 40fter


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I really like that water feature Dave. Looks really nice.


----------



## schrader

That is a good deal, I paid almost $2000 for the last 20' I bought and most places wanted $2200-2400.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*Litter*

picked up this little gem which after a few modifications is going to be my new litter / curb sucker. Cant decide if its going to go on a golf cart or what.

signed a 3 year deal for litter pickup and it also included the renewal of the snow and lawn contracts for 3 years

Cobourg waterfront festival coming soon over the Canada Weekend.
its a pretty large event and lots of people attend. Our fireworks are amazing. http://www.waterfrontfestival.ca/index.htm


----------



## schrader

Let me guess Kijiji?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;1638048 said:


> Let me guess Kijiji?


It started as me searching google images for litter vac, mad vac and leaf vac designs. Then I saw in Europe alot of people use vacs for cleaning animal paddocks. Sure enough someone had one for sale an hour away. No impeller so it will suck up anything. I tried it out behind the zero turn once but it's hard to steer with one hand and hold the inlet tube.

It sucked the debris in my gutters really well also


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

did anyone go to the sima show


----------



## Mr.Markus

Looks a lot like the hopper on my front mount. I never thought of using it for garbage but I don't really run into that a lot, even the parks I do are relatively clean I just use a litter picker. What do you do when it's full? Dump it out and bag it or does it have bags like an old vacuum.
Mine runs off the diesel with a cast iron impeller, pretty neat design for Kubota.


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver;1638041 said:


> Pretty cool - we got featured by Techo-Bloc this week!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/techobloc


I'm gonna have to play with some of that in my yard, it looks nice.Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

It had a pin you pull and it dumps. The back hatch opens just like a garbage truck. It will be great for sweeping also as I don't have a gutter brush and this way you can just suck the curb. Way cheaper then a mad vac. Got this for $475 . Gas engine. Hose is cracked from sitting in the sun.


----------



## Grassman09

Good to hear Steve about your lil one. I was in the dundas area last Saturday would have said hello if I had known.



MIDTOWNPC;1638071 said:


> It had a pin you pull and it dumps. The back hatch opens just like a garbage truck. It will be great for sweeping also as I don't have a gutter brush and this way you can just suck the curb. Way cheaper then a mad vac. Got this for $475 . Gas engine. Hose is cracked from sitting in the sun.


Dean 
I know a place where you go pick up your computer parts that sells those hoses. Way cheaper then the local equipment shops. I need a new hose for my Kubota grass catcher and my leaf vac. I made the mistake of storing my leaf vac house outside for a year. Might check out your waterfront fetival too.

Anyone ever rent those one man hydraulic augers? Complete waste of time. Took it back got a 2 man auger and holy cow what a work out but we only got 6" deep. Rented the auger for my dingo and got 4' deep in no time. Our heavy wet clay was not good for the other augers.

I think the stop and go traffic and hauling a trailer From Milton to Toronto and back daily for a month did my brakes in.


----------



## Grassman09

Finally got a chance to get the old owners number off the truck. Any calls from this way recently Dave?

Graphic remover and sos pad to get the glue off then 800 grit sandaper and water to get the shadow off. Thinking of shining the whole box up. Need to find someone to do it for me thou.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

If you or anyone decides to come down for waterfront msg me. I'm around and we close the store the whole week. It's a good break. Or a catchup on other work lol

Picked up and ran my new hydraulic feed wood chipper for the tractor today. Works great. Pics soon. I haven't even taken the blade off the tractor. 

This guy I can't stand goes and buys the same truck I have Makes me irate.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sincerest form of flattery Dean.... I had a new competitor actually ask if he could do some measurements on my maintenance trailer.

Nice "Story never told" in Snow Business Chad. Always nice to see your company in print...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1638102 said:


> Thinking of shining the whole box up. Need to find someone to do it for me thou.


Aluminum rim cleaner and rinse and then a good wax will make it good enough every spring. Salt will pit it so you want a good wax before winter.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Meningococcal meningitis*

Nasty, Nasty stuff, I lived through a bout of it 15 yrs ago while on vacation in Roseneath.. ended up in Cobourg Hospital, then St Micheals in T.O.... took about 4 weeks to get back on my feet. During the same time 4 young students died of it in Ottawa.... would not wish it on my worst enemy as it was hell...

Glad your son is doing ok...



goel;1637837 said:


> Just a quick little update.
> 
> 24 hours makes an amazing difference.
> 
> Last night (Sunday Night) was rough, fever spiking and just would not come down. This morning (Monday) it finally broke and is done. Its a world of difference.
> 
> The admitting ER Dr was in again this morning.
> 
> On Friday morning it was "*IF he goes home*".
> 
> Now this statement to a parent just kicks you in the teeth and you get all shaky and can't breathe. Everyone can just imagine.
> 
> This morning it was "lets see how soon we can get him home".
> 
> They are still talking a week or 2, but who cares about a little time.
> 
> Today was a simple day. The infectious disease team cleared him so that he can leave his room. So down to nuclear medicine for an injection, then a bone scan. Later off to x-ray. Tomorrow we find out if a MRI is needed.
> 
> Every indication is a complete and full recovery without any side effects, all because of getting immediate treatment.
> 
> I do, however understand why the DR talked the way he did on the Friday when we were being admitted - if you look at the info below.
> 
> You will read it and go "WHOLLY SHEET". This is the stuff you think of Africa and the movies about the ebola virus.
> 
> Meningococcal meningitis is the same as Neisseria meningitidis, which my son had - plus he also had the haemorrhagic rash
> 
> Meningococcal meningitis is a bacterial form of meningitis, a serious infection of the meninges that affects the brain membrane. It can cause severe brain damage and is fatal in 50% of cases if untreated.
> 
> Several different bacteria can cause meningitis. Neisseria meningitidis is the one with the potential to cause large epidemics.
> 
> The most common symptoms are a stiff neck, high fever, sensitivity to light, confusion, headaches and vomiting. Even when the disease is diagnosed early and adequate treatment is started, 5% to 10% of patients die, typically within 24 to 48 hours after the onset of symptoms. Bacterial meningitis may result in brain damage, hearing loss or a learning disability in 10% to 20% of survivors. A less common but even more severe (often fatal) form of meningococcal disease is meningococcal septicaemia, which is characterized by a haemorrhagic rash and rapid circulatory collapse.
> 
> Everyone go hug there kids, just because you can.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am going to go the the festival on the monday - going to Hastings for the weekend. Need a break, been a crazy spring. 

Only problem is that on paper everything is good - but reality is that we have so much money going out on jobs, and they still take 60 -90 to pay, so it still is crappy!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

You know...people say that our police coverage sucks out here. But when the Jehovahs set off a silent alarm at one of my sites today putting a pamphlet in the door, I was blocked in by 4 cruisers for lunch. LOL


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1638286 said:


> You know...people say that our police coverage sucks out here. But when the Jehovahs set off a silent alarm at one of my sites today putting a pamphlet in the door, I was blocked in by 4 cruisers for lunch. LOL


If you keep posting great pictures of these places you look after people are going to consider moving.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1638285 said:


> I am going to go the the festival on the monday - going to Hastings for the weekend. Need a break, been a crazy spring.
> 
> Only problem is that on paper everything is good - but reality is that we have so much money going out on jobs, and they still take 60 -90 to pay, so it still is crappy!!!


Don't worry the Farmers Almanac says this coming winter is going to be the worst in 50 years.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1638289 said:


> Don't worry the Farmers Almanac says this coming winter is going to be the worst in 50 years.


Does that mean to hot, to cold, to wet, to dry. You farmers are never happy so it's hard to tell what's bad.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1638288 said:


> If you keep posting great pictures of these places you look after people are going to consider moving.


So they can get me to look after their grass? Stop it...my head already won't fit through the door. It is a beautiful place to live.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1638291 said:


> So they can get me to look after their grass? Stop it...my head already won't fit through the door. It is a beautiful place to live.


I think you're busy enough, and it sure does look special.

I spent 5 hours today installing 1 bathtub with a licenced plumber. People love to pick this stuff that looks nice but what a PITA it is to work with. Working for friends it tough.


----------



## goel

JD Dave;1638289 said:


> Don't worry the Farmers Almanac says this coming winter is going to be the worst in 50 years.


Awesome. How soon can we start the happy dance? I love winter $$


----------



## cet

goel;1638294 said:



> Awesome. How soon can we start the happy dance? I love winter $$


I've got 40 rounds of golf to get in first then we're good to go.
There are guys here having a hard time keeping up with the grass, a good winter might straighten them right out.


----------



## IMAGE

JD Dave;1638289 said:


> Don't worry the Farmers Almanac says this coming winter is going to be the worst in 50 years.


I wouldn't doubt it. The airport (official) 20" of water so far this year. That's 10" over normal. And they say that the airport missed most of the big storms. Several rural areas are estimated to be at 30" or more already.

If this keeps on all summer and into the winter, may the big man help us!


----------



## Neige

Hey everyone, it's been awhile. I just thought I would jump in and recognized Chad for the article in Snow Business on his company. Congratulations Chad, and great video interview  http://goplow.com/business/gsnt-finalist-family-ties-in-snow-and-ice.html#itemCommentsAnchor


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The town is already getting busy. Tons of people 
The beer store is packed. 

Looks busy down there as vendors and tents get setup


----------



## Triple L

Thanks so much Paul and Mark!!!!

Have a great weekend too guys


----------



## cet

Congrats Chad. You have come a long way at a young age.


----------



## cet

This stuff leaves me speechless.

http://news.ca.msn.com/top-stories/boy-2-dies-after-being-left-in-car-in-milton-ont


----------



## goel

It's just unbelievable cet. 

Congrats chad. 

Hope everyone has a great long weekend. My Guys slaved thru the heat this week and finished everything up by 4 pm today. 

Could have scheduled a project in for tomorrow, but decided they earned it after the busy spring. 

Off tomorrow, late start planned for Tuesday. 

I'm not quite that lucky, 2 quick presentations tomorrow and a site visit but already in weekend mode. The paper monster on my desk can wait. 

Be safe, but have lots of fun!!!!!!


----------



## ff1221

That's awesome Chad, great interview and congratulations on all your hard work and perseverance. 

Everybody have a great and safe long weekend!


----------



## ff1221

cet;1638341 said:


> This stuff leaves me speechless.
> 
> http://news.ca.msn.com/top-stories/boy-2-dies-after-being-left-in-car-in-milton-ont


Makes you wonder how those things happen in this day and age!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Good article Chad.

We launched www.rgpeel.com today. check it out. any feedback or improvements we can make is appreciated
Have a great weekend boys!


----------



## schrader

Ah the weekend is finally here, its been a loooong week and Im looking forward to a relaxing weekend, hope everyone has a good one.


----------



## DeVries

They had 40mm's of rain forecasted this morning. I think we just got that and then some in the last hour, unreal how swollen the ditches are now.

Working this weekend but taking next week off for a fishing trip. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Triple L

website looks great grant!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Rainy day in Waterloo?!! http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/kitch...8/heavy-rain-waterloo-region-flooding548.html


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

R.G.PEEL;1638404 said:


> Good article Chad.
> 
> We launched www.rgpeel.com today. check it out. any feedback or improvements we can make is appreciated
> Have a great weekend boys!


Hey Grant! That plow looks familiar! Wanna buy it?
hahaaha


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1638422 said:


> Rainy day in Waterloo?!! http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/kitch...8/heavy-rain-waterloo-region-flooding548.html


I was driving along fairway in the GFs car when it started. With in 2 blocks we went from rain covered roads to water coming over the hood of the car. Was pretty cool to drive in.


----------



## grandview

What's up with this "moving day"? I thought you guys sit around on July 1st drinking beer and talking about leaving England


----------



## cet

Sometimes we need to step back and think how great this country is we live in.
http://autos.ca.msn.com/specials/ro...-road-trips-and-one-not-so-great-one#image=27


----------



## grandview

How come then you caved to scrap the Avo arrow program/


----------



## ff1221

grandview;1638589 said:


> How come then you caved to scrap the Avo arrow program/


Unfortunately the politicians were just as stupid then as they are now and wanted to keep their southern neighbours happy! Happy Canada Daytymusic Happy Independence Day Grandview!ussmileyflag


----------



## grandview

Swing by the Friendship festival


----------



## ff1221

grandview;1638608 said:


> Swing by the Friendship festival


Is there Beer?


----------



## grandview

Well,it is in Canada.


----------



## ff1221

grandview;1638612 said:


> Well,it is in Canada.


WhoooHoooo!


----------



## cet

Anyone know how many yards of salt are on a 40 tonne load from Canadian?


----------



## grandview

Isn;t it about 3/4 a yd to a ton.


----------



## cet

I think it is more then a yard to a ton. Depends on how fine it is.


----------



## schrader

I was also thinking a yard a ton. Why?


----------



## Mr.Markus

39 yards to 40 tonne. probably 35 if I bought from them.


----------



## cet

Thanks.  Trying to figure out if I can get 3 yards on a new GM 3500 with a plow, doesn't look like it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ask Dave's Dad...it'll fit.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1638741 said:


> Thanks.  Trying to figure out if I can get 3 yards on a new GM 3500 with a plow, doesn't look like it.


It's nearly 2000 lbs a yard, scaled it last year...

3500 gm is 7000 payload so less the blade your good, spin off half a yard and your legal... I'm debating the same thing, I just really like the gm trucks and cant beat the duramax / allison...


----------



## cet

I know, and that is one of the older one's with a smaller GVWR.
I'm surprised they don't have boards on top to hold a little more.


----------



## cet

Triple L;1638744 said:


> It's nearly 2000 lbs a yard, scaled it last year...
> 
> 3500 gm is 7000 payload so less the blade your good, spin off half a yard and your legal... I'm debating the same thing, I just really like the gm trucks and cant beat the duramax / allison...


Isn't the payload less with the duramax? I thought that was with the gas engine.


----------



## schrader

Get a F550 and be done with it, haha


----------



## cet

I have my eye on one but I'm afraid to pull the trigger. 2012 new, cab and chassis in the States.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1638746 said:


> Isn't the payload less with the duramax? I thought that was with the gas engine.


Extended cab long box is 6027??? Lbs payload... I just checked on the website today the America one says all the specs


----------



## cet

Triple L;1638752 said:


> Extended cab long box is 6027??? Lbs payload... I just checked on the website today the America one says all the specs


As much as I prefer the GM it means the first 2 hours of plowing it will be over weight. I bet hitting curbs fully loaded spells disaster.

I still haven't priced the Dodge!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Just found out we are having a boy 
A little mr plow due nov 25


----------



## greywynd

Congrats Dean! Good thing that you're used to being up all night in the winter isn't it?


----------



## DeVries

Congrats. Couldn't wait till the day to find out what it is eh? That was the best part of the delivery with our four kids, me finding out what we were getting.


----------



## schrader

Congrats dean, I see a sleepless winter ahead for you.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

My wife and I both wanted to know. I like to have things planned out as best as I can. I'm goin to say I'll probably have to salt that night just knowing my luck.


----------



## Triple L

Congrats Dean!!!!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Thanks guys.


----------



## cet

Congrats, best feeling in the world. For me I wanted the surprise but being able to plan ahead is a huge bonus.

My daughter was born Nov. 29 and I was putting up Christmas lights in a T shirt so hopefully you have the same luck.


----------



## Triple L

If anyone is looking for a cheap truck bed cap, This is off one of my trucks I'm looking to get rid of it as I have no use for it...

http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-cars-v...-GMC-CHEVY-01-07-1500-3500-W0QQAdIdZ501218488


----------



## JD Dave

Congrats Dean. That's my dads birthday.


----------



## goel

Congrats Dean. Life changes so much for the better. Harder, but definitely better.


----------



## goel

Triple L;1638846 said:


> If anyone is looking for a cheap truck bed cap, This is off one of my trucks I'm looking to get rid of it as I have no use for it...
> 
> http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-cars-v...-GMC-CHEVY-01-07-1500-3500-W0QQAdIdZ501218488


Tempting. Hmmmmmm


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

congrats Dean! Nov 29th is my Dad's b-day - so both the 25th and 29th are great dates!


----------



## Triple L

goel;1638851 said:


> Tempting. Hmmmmmm


$200 it's yours


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1638847 said:


> Congrats Dean. That's my dads birthday.


I wonder what you dad was like when he was a little boy?


----------



## ff1221

Congratulations Dean, my boys are just coming into the age where they are showing an interest in what we do, the oldest wants to help out this summer so that's great, you'll have a blast.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Congrats Dean & Mrs. Dean.....

This picture made me laugh...always fun working through the holiday weekends.


----------



## grandview

Hope that guy didn't wake JD up,only place he can get a good nights sleep.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahaha - ain't that the truth!


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1638940 said:


> hahaha - ain't that the truth!


Good job you can't see their faces, it might not be so funny. :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1638940 said:


> hahaha - ain't that the truth!


Can't wait until little Jon is born, and then you'll have a reason to hang out the window on your truck in summer.


----------



## G.Landscape

Anyone Familiar with Wright Stander Mowers? I feel like our 52" RH is kinda slow. Any ideas on what to check or change?


----------



## potskie

Check your hydro releases first. I bump mine from time to time and release the pump pressure without knowing it. 

Then check fluid level and change hydro filter

Then check and adjust play in the control linkages. The wear and become loose over time effectively slowing the machine down in forward and reverse.
You can also adjust to gain more speed in one direction but you'll lose it in the other.
I shimmed my linkages at the pump side with 1/4 inch washers and a file to get a tight fit.

Then which motor you got? the kawi's have the governor spring right behind the throttle linkage plate on the front and it can get jammed from time to time.



If those don't get it take it to Hyde Park in London because well connect in Kitchener sucks with them and Hyde Park handles all the green ones and knows them very very very well. Like I think they dream in orange and yellow.

Also I run the older style 52 (no fancy split cover or spring suspension plate.) and am in cambridge / south kitchener tomorrow We can meet up if you want to compare to yours.

EDIT - I forgot to mention screw you and your fancy height adjustment! just because I have to reshim my blades and castors doesn't make you better than me lol


----------



## G.Landscape

potskie;1638996 said:


> Check your hydro releases first. I bump mine from time to time and release the pump pressure without knowing it.
> 
> Then check fluid level and change hydro filter
> 
> Then check and adjust play in the control linkages. The wear and become loose over time effectively slowing the machine down in forward and reverse.
> You can also adjust to gain more speed in one direction but you'll lose it in the other.
> I shimmed my linkages at the pump side with 1/4 inch washers and a file to get a tight fit.
> 
> Then which motor you got? the kawi's have the governor spring right behind the throttle linkage plate on the front and it can get jammed from time to time.
> 
> If those don't get it take it to Hyde Park in London because well connect in Kitchener sucks with them and Hyde Park handles all the green ones and knows them very very very well. Like I think they dream in orange and yellow.
> 
> Also I run the older style 52 (no fancy split cover or spring suspension plate.) and am in cambridge / south kitchener tomorrow We can meet up if you want to compare to yours.
> 
> EDIT - I forgot to mention screw you and your fancy height adjustment! just because I have to reshim my blades and castors doesn't make you better than me lol


Thanks, those are a great help, I will check tomorrow. I was planning on doing fluids tomorrow as a start so I will check everything else.

And yes connect sucks!! Been there far too much this year and probably could ave been there half as much if they knew what was going on.

not sure how much you are going to get cut tomorrow based on our forecast....we will see where I get too tomorrow.


----------



## potskie

I'll get through everything tomorrow, more beds than turf in cambridge and rain means I prune and get my weekly shower.  Kitchener is only one site and it grows like crap so beds only if it's wet. 

If you want me to snap a couple pics of the areas I'm talking about just say so.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Made the local paper........ should've changed my shoes.LOL


----------



## grandview

Nice job Mario.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Said the kettle......


----------



## JD Dave

Nice job Markus, don't feel bad about the credit card roulette now. LOL


----------



## goel

Triple L;1638858 said:


> $200 it's yours


I know I'm a slacker.

Its for the 6'6" bed right?

If you still have it Chad, I will take it. If not, glad you were able to sell it.


----------



## greywynd

Nice going Markus, used to work next door to arc here in Peterborough. Lot of them are excellent, conscientious workers. Building was sold a few year ago, not sure if they found another spot for it or what happened.


----------



## DeVries

Just seeing all the news stories about the flooding in T.O. How many of you guys are effected. Looks crazy there.


----------



## musclecarboy

Weston/Rutherford went from a dribble of water to this over the span of 2 red lights. Never witnessed flash flooding like this in my life. Taken at 6pm last night.


----------



## greywynd

Never even got a drop last night at my place, had the fire going most of the evening. If any of you Toronto guys were affected and need a hand drying out, let me know.


----------



## goel

Pearson airport got almost 5 inches of rain. That's equivalent to about 50 inches of snow. 

I was there at 5 am checking one of my accounts. Other than lights still out from no power on the Toronto side it just looked like overnight rain from what I saw.


----------



## JD Dave

We got 4" in 3 hours total and over 5" since Friday. It can stop raining now as I have some spraying left to do and my corn and beans do not have snorkels.


----------



## greywynd

Had a small shower Sunday and nothing to speak of since. Didn't even know about Toronto until I started wondering about some fb comments last night. 

I wonder when they'll call in the army this time?


----------



## Triple L

goel;1639015 said:


> I know I'm a slacker.
> 
> Its for the 6'6" bed right?
> 
> If you still have it Chad, I will take it. If not, glad you were able to sell it.


A dealer in Elora bought it for asking price and is even going to take it off haha so I'm happy... sorry, unless you can match thier deal it's yours


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nice job markus


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

In Cobourg I had to order a water truck this morning to have some plantings watered as we haven't had much rain at all. It was hard to convince the property owners in Toronto that we needed to water everything when they were getting flooded


----------



## goel

Triple L;1639056 said:


> A dealer in Elora bought it for asking price and is even going to take it off haha so I'm happy... sorry, unless you can match thier deal it's yours


You sold it to Jack at Windmill? Or was it his brother Bert? Maybe Dad Alex...

Not that I know them or anything, LOL.

Damn


----------



## Triple L

goel;1639069 said:


> You sold it to Jack at Windmill? Or was it his brother Bert? Maybe Dad Alex...
> 
> Not that I know them or anything, LOL.
> 
> Damn


One of those guys said I could drop by and he would take it


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1639069 said:


> You sold it to Jack at Windmill? Or was it his brother Bert? Maybe Dad Alex...
> 
> Not that I know them or anything, LOL.
> 
> Damn





musclecarboy;1639033 said:


> Weston/Rutherford went from a dribble of water to this over the span of 2 red lights. Never witnessed flash flooding like this in my life. Taken at 6pm last night.


I almost had some Grass cutting out that way this year. I think I'm glad someone beat me to it.



goel;1639035 said:


> Pearson airport got almost 5 inches of rain. That's equivalent to about 50 inches of snow.
> 
> I was there at 5 am checking one of my accounts. Other than lights still out from no power on the Toronto side it just looked like overnight rain from what I saw.


Why 5AM 401 Traffic is fine now that school is out. I have to leave Milton by 5:30AM to get to Etobicoke for 7AM any later and we are stuck in Traffic. We pick weeds til 7:30 then fire the mowers up. Prestigious neighborhood.


----------



## ff1221

Way to go Markus!

Got half an inch of rain last night, thats all since a week ago Sunday so was glad to see it even if it all cam in 15-20 minutes. Just goes to show Toronto doesn`t want to share anything with rural Ontario. LOL


----------



## goel

It has been an interesting year. 

We were meeting our real estate broker to look at an investment property on Tuesday at 5:45. He was unable to make the meeting, but was in the news. 

Man escapes attempted carjacking on Hamilton Mountain
CBC News Posted: Jul 10, 2013 1:21 PM ET Last Updated: Jul 10, 2013 1:17 PM ET

A quick-thinking Hamilton man narrowly escaped an attempted carjacking on Tuesday, after two men tried to commandeer his Mercedes SUV.

At around 5:30 p.m., the 47-year-old victim was leaving his workplace, on Fennell Avenue East near Upper Wentworth Street. After he stepped into his vehicle, two suspects opened the passenger side door. One of the assailants pointed what looked like a shotgun at the driver.

The driver immediately put his vehicle into reverse, accelerating into the car behind him to make enough space to make his escape. Uninjured, he sped away from the parking lot and called police once he had evaded the hijackers.

Three men, believed to be the suspects, ran to the car that was hit and drove it away from the scene. The vehicle, described as brown or grey older model Toyota or Honda, was last seen heading southbound on East 27th Street.

Police are searching for three suspects..

Division Three detectives continue to investigate.


----------



## Alpha Property

Just lost a drive motor on my walker, 875hrs, I hear there covered under warentee for up to 1000hrs. I m going to give it a rinse now and take it back to the dealer


----------



## schrader

I think its three years or 1000 hours good luck hope its covered because they not cheap.


----------



## Alpha Property

It will be 3 years old in august I believe


----------



## Grassman09

Was playing with a concrete demo attachment for my Dingo on Wednesday. I thought I was only breaking up 8" turned out to be over 2' deep. I abandoned my plan to break up a few more areas. Not bad thou for a 23HP diesel.

Concrete Demo


----------



## G.Landscape

So we are looking at getting a dump trailer for our crews to run for small jobs instead of having to wheel barrow into back of trucks (Pain in the A$$) Wondering if anyone has one in KW (or area) they aren't using next week and care to let us try it out and see how it works for us that would be great. 

Doesn't need to be huge, we would be using it for soil and sod work so 4 or 5 ton would be lots. Compensation can be paid with Beer, Round of Golf, ect....  or if you have your mind set on cold hard cash we can work something out. payup


----------



## schrader

Damn walkers, I think we blew the exhaust on ours on the last job of the day. Not even going to look at it till Monday, time for the weekend yeah.


----------



## Grassman09

G.Landscape;1639249 said:


> So we are looking at getting a dump trailer for our crews to run for small jobs instead of having to wheel barrow into back of trucks (Pain in the A$$) Wondering if anyone has one in KW (or area) they aren't using next week and care to let us try it out and see how it works for us that would be great.
> 
> Doesn't need to be huge, we would be using it for soil and sod work so 4 or 5 ton would be lots. Compensation can be paid with Beer, Round of Golf, ect....  or if you have your mind set on cold hard cash we can work something out. payup


Can we borrow your mini and use it for a rally race?lol

Dump trailers are handy I wish mine had a ramp to drive my dingo or even the big cat into it. I just find those trailers with ramps sit so low to the ground and when you want to dump materiel you end up with a pile a mile long.

I borrowed a ramp off a cube van it worked out real good. I should have bought it, I think he cut it up in two for some project.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I have a set of ramps for ours. They hook on to a lip at the back. Very handy. They're the 3rd set though because dad's guys have a habit of putting them in the trailer instead of under. Then they dump them. Lol.

You looking for new or used? I'd consider selling mine. I want to go to gooseneck 22k dump.


----------



## G.Landscape

Grassman09;1639264 said:


> I borrowed a ramp off a cube van it worked out real good. I should have bought it, I think he cut it up in two for some project.


That's actually a great ramp idea, nice and wide and looks fairly long too, I wonder where I can pick one of those up?


----------



## cet

G.Landscape;1639292 said:


> That's actually a great ramp idea, nice and wide and looks fairly long too, I wonder where I can pick one of those up?


There usually under any of the rental vans. :laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I haven't spent much time looking at snow stuff lately but I was surprised to see that now western and fisher have a flared V like the boss blade. Looks nice.

Might have to put one of those on the wish list and flog a wideout, as the country laneways are much easier with a V


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

few pics.
I have been working at cleaning up my forest latetly. Cleaning up dead fall and making room for the Dobermans to run. Few stumps to dig

bought a chipper a little while ago. Works really good. Takes an 8" log and its hydraulic autofeed


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*front of house*

I am going to need some ideas soon for the front of the house. I will need a walkway and would like to dress it up a bit. I have bricked anything before but I use to love lego


----------



## potskie

This is hilarious

http://www.mediabistro.com/tvspy/ep...s-including-sum-ting-wong-and-wi-tu-lo_b97368


----------



## potskie

MIDTOWNPC;1639314 said:


> I am going to need some ideas soon for the front of the house. I will need a walkway and would like to dress it up a bit. I have bricked anything before but I use to love lego


The front of your house definitely has that old school look that cobble stone would look perfect against.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1639314 said:


> I am going to need some ideas soon for the front of the house. I will need a walkway and would like to dress it up a bit. I have bricked anything before but I use to love lego


That house is a perfect candidate for a wrap around porch with a big staircase first. Then think about the walkway. Looks good.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The house and deck look to be in good shape from the picture. My suggestion is wrought iron inserts for the pickets to dress up the railings, some decorative rocks or shrubs to hide the sonotubes under the stairs, and natural stone for the walkway.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1639338 said:


> That house is a perfect candidate for a wrap around porch with a big staircase first. Then think about the walkway. Looks good.


Markus is right, screams Verandah, that way when you get old and finally slow down you'll have a place to sit in the shade!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Perhaps a gtg is in order soon.


----------



## schrader

Any of the grass guys on here running stand on mowers, if so how are they handling the hills and ditches. My 36 turf tracer is getting tired and I would like to replace it with a 36" stander but im not sure how well they handle the hills. No local dealer in my area so I cant do a demo just a test on a dealers property.


----------



## G.Landscape

schrader;1639389 said:


> Any of the grass guys on here running stand on mowers, if so how are they handling the hills and ditches. My 36 turf tracer is getting tired and I would like to replace it with a 36" stander but im not sure how well they handle the hills. No local dealer in my area so I cant do a demo just a test on a dealers property.


We run both 36 and 52 standers, the 52 definitely handles the slopes better but I am always impressed by the capabilities of the 36. Cut some slopes other companies have had to use their walk behinds on with the 36.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1639369 said:


> Perhaps a gtg is in order soon.


I agree...



schrader;1639389 said:


> Any of the grass guys on here running stand on mowers, if so how are they handling the hills and ditches. My 36 turf tracer is getting tired and I would like to replace it with a 36" stander but im not sure how well they handle the hills. No local dealer in my area so I cant do a demo just a test on a dealers property.


I run a 48" toro Grandstand, the best part of it is the platform raises if you want to use it as a walker. It really impressed me... don't chince on the Hp buy the 24 horse.


----------



## Alpha Property

I ve got a new 32 wright stander with the 18hp kawi on it,
It kicks any walk behinds ass for speed and maneuverability. I only have 3 properties left that I need a 21 for left.


----------



## schrader

Thanks guys, im leaning towards a toro 36" go to try to go have a look at one on Tuesday if I can get the time. Looks like its going to be a warm week, keep cool.


----------



## potskie

I run a 52" Older large frame Stander... Same as what clintar used to run before the went to the new Stander Xs

I can cut hills and ditches with it as steep as my bravery will allow. Seriously it out climbs and holds far longer than my Courage does. 

The new Standers Xs because of the longer foot print are even better.... But go down down harder when you loose em.

Personally I hate the grandstand but that's just me lol


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Hey

Hope everyone is having a busy, fun summer.. But to bring you back to winter/snow.. lol

If anyone hears about a 6 or 7 foot Horst snowwing, could you pass it along please.


----------



## G.Landscape

potskie;1638996 said:


> Check your hydro releases first. I bump mine from time to time and release the pump pressure without knowing it.
> 
> Then check fluid level and change hydro filter
> 
> Then check and adjust play in the control linkages. The wear and become loose over time effectively slowing the machine down in forward and reverse.
> You can also adjust to gain more speed in one direction but you'll lose it in the other.
> I shimmed my linkages at the pump side with 1/4 inch washers and a file to get a tight fit.
> 
> Then which motor you got? the kawi's have the governor spring right behind the throttle linkage plate on the front and it can get jammed from time to time.
> 
> If those don't get it take it to Hyde Park in London because well connect in Kitchener sucks with them and Hyde Park handles all the green ones and knows them very very very well. Like I think they dream in orange and yellow.
> 
> Also I run the older style 52 (no fancy split cover or spring suspension plate.) and am in cambridge / south kitchener tomorrow We can meet up if you want to compare to yours.
> 
> EDIT - I forgot to mention screw you and your fancy height adjustment! just because I have to reshim my blades and castors doesn't make you better than me lol


So this helped dramatically, they shaved an hour off today cutting schedule. Very happy, but now the 36" seems slow, guess I will be changing the oil in that one too.


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1639444 said:


> So this helped dramatically, they shaved an hour off today cutting schedule. Very happy, but now the 36" seems slow, guess I will be changing the oil in that one too.


Good stuff!

Do you like the 36"?

I've never used smaller than 52 and I got some condos that are a pain with the 52 and 61 so I was thinking of going down to a walker.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hi guys - how is the Monday for people - dinner at our shop?


----------



## greywynd

Ask me Monday, might know by then. Juggling two different concrete pours in the next few days, both are to be done asap, and both are at the mercy of inspection delays.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1639475 said:


> Hi guys - how is the Monday for people - dinner at our shop?


Next Monday?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

scary situation today. 
My Doberman Rex got very sick. Wouldn't eat. Was being sick non stop. We thought he drank some water from the creek then he Couldn't stand and was drooling Took him to vet and found out he ate a sock Completely shut him down in about 24 hours. Had to have emergency surgery as there was no way he would pass it. pretty scary. He is ok just finished surgery I'm pretty attached to my dogs so it was a hard day


----------



## DeVries

Next time you should use a napkin and not your socks. Hope the vet was easy on you wallet.


----------



## Mr.Markus

One of ours got into corn on the cob once, same situation, just before surgery she passed it. Funny how attached we get to them... glad it turned out ok.
My neighbours shepard is named Rex, but I call him "wrecks" cause of what he's taught my dogs to do to my lawn.:angry:


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1639514 said:


> scary situation today.
> My Doberman Rex got very sick. Wouldn't eat. Was being sick non stop. We thought he drank some water from the creek then he Couldn't stand and was drooling Took him to vet and found out he ate a sock Completely shut him down in about 24 hours. Had to have emergency surgery as there was no way he would pass it. pretty scary. He is ok just finished surgery I'm pretty attached to my dogs so it was a hard day


I'm glad it worked out well Dean. We have come to North Bay for the week and brought our dog. He doesn't travel well and has been a wreck for 2 days. We really do get attached to our pets, he's 12 with heart problems and fluid on his lungs. Might go home tomorrow just for him.


----------



## JD Dave

Glad your dog is alright Dean, pretty hard to turn down a salty sock. Monday might be hard for me sice were hoping to be combining wheat but if we're not I should be able to make it. Depends on the weather.


----------



## G.Landscape

potskie;1639457 said:


> Do you like the 36"?


I like it, it moves pretty quick and we never have to use a 21 which is a huge time saver. And fast enough it can do medium size sites at a decent rate. If you want to try it some day let me know, I am sure we can work something out.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yep - this upcoming monday.

Anytime after 6pm. Let me know who can make it, hope summer is going well for everyone.


----------



## SHAWZER

Wow , I would take a cold winter day over this hot humid stuff anyday.


----------



## ff1221

I agree, my John Deere 997z started alarming yesterday afternoon, had to stop and take the hood off so I could finish cutting, not to mention I'm burnt head to toe except the white mid section!


----------



## DeVries

SHAWZER;1639552 said:


> Wow , I would take a cold winter day over this hot humid stuff anyday.


I'm thinking of taking a road trip here if this keeps up http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne...ing-previous-lows-set-in-the-late-1800s/9442/

We have been starting at 5:30am and quitting at 3. Don't need anyone to get heat stroke. Still hot and sticky at 5:30 too though.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I love it hot...and dirty. 

It's making the grass jump here.
I want to make it on Monday Jon but I'm swamped, lost 25 pds since May1st.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1639577 said:


> I love it hot...and dirty.
> 
> It's making the grass jump here.
> I want to make it on Monday Jon but I'm swamped, lost 25 pds since May1st.


Grass is almost dead here where there is no shade 
Commercials with out irrigation look terrible

That's impressive news. Your picture you posted looked like you lost weight.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Our grass just won't stop this year, it's been thick and green since the first cut in May. I keep thinking once the rain stops it'll burn off quick cause it's becoming so water reliant but the heat/himidity made it take off again. Good news is I don't have a lot of time to spend money.


----------



## ff1221

DeVries;1639560 said:


> I'm thinking of taking a road trip here if this keeps up http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne...ing-previous-lows-set-in-the-late-1800s/9442/
> 
> We have been starting at 5:30am and quitting at 3. Don't need anyone to get heat stroke. Still hot and sticky at 5:30 too though.


There was a breeze during the day yesterday, by 6 it was stifling, no air movement at all you were sweating just sitting there. We've been shutting down at 3 as well, mind you with lousy sleeping conditions I'm not starting at 5:30!


----------



## greywynd

Was an interesting day to do a concrete pour, didn't have to wait long to finish it! 

Lay a few block tomorrow, then start a complete foundation job on Monday. 

Fo some reason I'm having a tough time thinking about the firewood I should be cutting.......


----------



## rooferdave

Pristine PM ltd;1639545 said:


> yep - this upcoming monday.
> 
> Anytime after 6pm. Let me know who can make it, hope summer is going well for everyone.


see you there


----------



## G.Landscape

If anyone is looking for a good laugh this is the talk of the town around Kitchener this week.....

....I have been driving by every day and it just kept getting worse and they just kept building it......


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That's a beautiful wall. 

I just had to rescue my truck off the 4:04. We have a new driver who has an AZ. I sent him a to to the dealership to pick up my excavator from getting service, And bring it back to the yard. He turned south on the 4:04 instead of north, and didn't realize this here until the 404 ended at the lake shore. Phoned me from there to ask me directions which I gave to him. Calls back 5 min later from the 404 dead out of fuel. 

The truck gave him two low fuel warnings that he pushed reset. I told him "Just use the transfer tank and put 20L to get off the highway." he said he would, but he used it up already to fill the excavator when he loaded up. The excavator had a 1/4 tank and is coming to the yard where 10 000L of diesel is in the tanks. So I got the Joys of going down and back the dvp on Friday at 4! Y am and I can't fire him because he is really good on a hoe... grrr.


----------



## adamhumberview

We had a driver on Wednesday come in at 12 and say that he was not driving anymore bc he was feeling sick and gonna pass out from the heat. When we told him thats fine but dont cry about hours and asking fr cash advances..he gets all mad and says he quits...Yesterday and today texting my dispatcher saying he's still sick at 7am each day (30 min after he's suppose to be at work)... And today tells the dispatch if he can come get his cheque early bc he needs $$ for the weekend and if there's any Saturday cash work for tomorrow?? And when my dispatch replies to him " im not in charge, ask adam" his replies are "no i dont wanna talk to him" Are people legitimately sick in the head? I think all these years I've been posting ads in the mental hospital newspaper instead of the Toronto sun...


----------



## greywynd

That wall is really, ummm, something. 

All the fun you guys have with drivers, employees, and Toronto traffic issues makes me glad I'm back working solo from home again. Can't really say I miss the city, but never know, I'll likely end up there again at some point. I keep being asked to go, but for now I like what I've got going here again.


----------



## musclecarboy

adamhumberview;1639750 said:


> I think all these years I've been posting ads in the mental hospital newspaper instead of the Toronto sun...


I've always known them to be the same publication.


----------



## ff1221

G.Landscape;1639744 said:


> If anyone is looking for a good laugh this is the talk of the town around Kitchener this week.....
> 
> ....I have been driving by every day and it just kept getting worse and they just kept building it......


I'm kind of speechless, how could anyone step back and look at that and think "yep, that's acceptable." Unbelievable!



greywynd;1639768 said:


> That wall is really, ummm, something.
> 
> All the fun you guys have with drivers, employees, and Toronto traffic issues makes me glad I'm back working solo from home again. Can't really say I miss the city, but never know, I'll likely end up there again at some point. I keep being asked to go, but for now I like what I've got going here again.


I concur, hired a couple of staff this year to try and get ahead, had so many screw ups we are farther behind, one staff member is gone and the other is having hours reduced, only calling when we really need her. Easier to just go and get it done myself, at least I won't show up on a site with a wall that looks like that one!


----------



## potskie

Man see what I miss when I don't drive down lancaster in awhile lol.

Who is doing the work?????


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

picked up some beverages for tomorrow


----------



## G.Landscape

potskie;1639894 said:


> Who is doing the work?????


I think maybe the cook and a few waiters.....haha.

I think they have stopped work now based on the number of contractors that called in and mentioned how poor the job was being done. They didn't do anything thursday or friday so we will see if anything more gets done monday.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1639895 said:


> picked up some beverages for tomorrow


Its gonna be a party now that MIDTOWN is showing up. lol


----------



## greywynd

Hmmm, maybe I should head to Cobourg for lunch tomorrow.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I called on a wideout forsale Saturday on kijiji. Told the guy I'd take it. Noticed he also had a single axel trailer. Bought it too. Said Monday morning I'll leave for stofville. Ok all is good. I said I'll take it and the trailer and he dropped the price a bit. Calls me Sunday. Are you sure I've had lots of calls. Yes it's sold I said I told you I'll buy it. Want me to email you some money? Nope just wanted to confirm. Ok 
I get on the hiway this am and he texts me. I'm keepin it. I call him and he says he is having a change of heart


Just a hunch but I think he might be getting a few emails in the near future.


----------



## schrader

Well at least he called you, I tried to buy a home gym from a guys in kitchener. Called him before I left to make sure all was good, got half way there and he called me says he changed his mind going to keep it now.

Have fun tonight can't make this one leaving for Disney on Thursday and I have way too much to do,


----------



## cet

Thanks for the GTG Jon, had a great time.
Good to see you guys again.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Yes good time. Good food. Thanks kafala?
Good to meet you goel. Markus I wish you could have made it


----------



## Grassman09

Food was great. Awesome ribs and pulled pork. Good to see everyone again. Lots of Mr Markus talk last nite lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Now I'm concerned you guys were talking about me... 

I wanted to make it but my social life sucks in the summer... hopefully the next one.


----------



## greywynd

I was hoping/planning to go too, but been busy with concrete and masonry work. Funny how this stuff all happens at the same time. Looks like i'll be doing 4, maybe 5 pours on 3 different jobs in just over 2 weeks. At least the weather is co-operating!


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1640035 said:


> Now I'm concerned you guys were talking about me...
> 
> I wanted to make it but my social life sucks in the summer... hopefully the next one.


No need for concern, we talked about other people too.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I dug up an old horse shoe today so I grabbed it to keep in the cab for good luck. 5 buckets later I broke a water line. FML lol


----------



## greywynd

I likely have 4-5 pails of horseshoes here, could have gave you some if you'd wanted. 

Did a dig for an addition Tuesday, I'd told the homeowner before starting to cross his fingers that we wouldn't need an engineer due to the age/non-code existing that we were tying into. Found the chimney had no-where near enough footing, so called the inspector to take a look before forming for footings. The engineer was there this morning at least. 

Bought a little FS38 trimmer last week for the light stuff around the house. It quit today, and wouldn't restart. I took it in this afternoon to the Stihl dealer where I got it, and was basically accused of running straight gas in it. When I brought in the empty Stihl 2-cycle oul, and the receipt for the 5 litres of premium gas I bought to mix it with, he stammered a little. 

I told him if he wanted to accuse me of something like that he'd better be certain first. Especially since I'd ran several tanks of that same mix through two different machines today. I'm still debating to just ask for a refund and I'll go buy a Husqvarna instead, seems every time I deal at this dealer that my @ss feels sore after.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;1640214 said:


> I likely have 4-5 pails of horseshoes here, could have gave you some if you'd wanted.
> 
> Did a dig for an addition Tuesday, I'd told the homeowner before starting to cross his fingers that we wouldn't need an engineer due to the age/non-code existing that we were tying into. Found the chimney had no-where near enough footing, so called the inspector to take a look before forming for footings. The engineer was there this morning at least.
> 
> Bought a little FS38 trimmer last week for the light stuff around the house. It quit today, and wouldn't restart. I took it in this afternoon to the Stihl dealer where I got it, and was basically accused of running straight gas in it. When I brought in the empty Stihl 2-cycle oul, and the receipt for the 5 litres of premium gas I bought to mix it with, he stammered a little.
> 
> I told him if he wanted to accuse me of something like that he'd better be certain first. Especially since I'd ran several tanks of that same mix through two different machines today. I'm still debating to just ask for a refund and I'll go buy a Husqvarna instead, seems every time I deal at this dealer that my @ss feels sore after.


Deal with the rent all centre in Peterborough 
They are a stihl dealer and I've used the Cobourg location for years. 
Also any item purchased for home use is 2 year warranty just have them fill that out. I use all my stuff at my home.


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;1640232 said:


> Deal with the rent all centre in Peterborough
> They are a stihl dealer and I've used the Cobourg location for years.
> Also any item purchased for home use is 2 year warranty just have them fill that out. I use all my stuff at my home.


Forgot they were a Stihl dealer, are they also Husqy dealers now? Going to be an interesting phone call at some point today. Thinking about pulling the plug and buying a new quik cut next week, guess I won't be buying it there!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;1640234 said:


> Forgot they were a Stihl dealer, are they also Husqy dealers now? Going to be an interesting phone call at some point today. Thinking about pulling the plug and buying a new quik cut next week, guess I won't be buying it there!


I think Oshawa is husky. In Peterborough Dan runs te counter and he is good. I always deal with him when I'm doing computer work for them. I might be up there soon.

Talk to me before you buy


----------



## SHAWZER

Anyone know a good trany shop around Toronto or barrie for 98 dodge diesel auto.


----------



## Mr.Markus

http://bramcity.com/index.php

Bill is from Erin, he drives a Dodge...he knows your pain.


----------



## SHAWZER

Ok thanks , do you know will they rebuild one if I ship it to them or do they want to install them ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I don't know...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Interesting day today. Was in peterborough to fix computers and decided to go by my grandparents old farm in Bethany ontario. I drove by and found out that across the street the largest Buddhist temple in the world is being built. Pretty crazy. years ago I drove by and someone had installed these large stone lions. I just thought someone was a little different with their landscaping. Read online now that its over 500 acres and will be the largest in the world. I had my after prom party at the farm. There wasn't much peace tranquility and meditation going on that night.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Automatics plus on red maple Rd, Richmond Hill does them too.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

thought this was funny. zero turn races.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1640293 said:


> Interesting day today. Was in peterborough to fix computers and decided to go by my grandparents old farm in Bethany ontario. I drove by and found out that across the street the largest Buddhist temple in the world is being built. Pretty crazy. years ago I drove by and someone had installed these large stone lions. I just thought someone was a little different with their landscaping. Read online now that its over 500 acres and will be the largest in the world. I had my after prom party at the farm. There wasn't much peace tranquility and meditation going on that night.


Maybe your grandparents can hook Jon PPM up with the snowplow contract at the temple.


----------



## Triple L

Happy birthday Jon Pristine


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Thanks bud - 31 - feel like I am only 26 - but bones hurt like I am CET. hahaha


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1640367 said:


> Thanks bud - 31 - feel like I am only 26 - but bones hurt like I am CET. hahaha


Happy Birthday yesterday Jon. Damn you must be sore to hurt like CET. You better stop practicing with the wife because the clock is starting to tick.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1640367 said:


> Thanks bud - 31 - feel like I am only 26 - but bones hurt like I am CET. hahaha


You should have saved those comments until after your final invoice.

Happy belated, it's all down hill now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hope you had a happy one Jon...


----------



## B&E snowplowing

SHAWZER;1640288 said:


> Ok thanks , do you know will they rebuild one if I ship it to them or do they want to install them ?


Call Jason at Hwy 400 Transmission

He is good at what he does

705-733-0011


----------



## SHAWZER

Thanks for the name and number. My mechanic is changing 2 sensers because of very low line pressure , keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Yes..Yes.. another year eh? Happy Birthday Jon.


----------



## musclecarboy

R.G.PEEL;1640302 said:


> Automatics plus on red maple Rd, Richmond Hill does them too.


Those guys are great, sure know their stuff. They haven't done a trans rebuild but they installed a pump rub kit and it looked like a piece of cake for him. Fair pricing too.


----------



## goel

Happy belated Jon and thanks for the gtg it was a good time.


----------



## JD Dave

I'm having a shop party and stag on Sat Aug 10th. I will be a really good time and for those who have never experienced a stag in a shop with whiskey, cards and dancers you better try and come. LOL For those not allowed to go to stags you can call it a Plowsite GTG. Starts at 8pm.


----------



## G.Landscape

Any give me some electrical tips with out 2013 GMC 2500?

We have been towing our enclosed trailer which is RV plug to RV plug without any concern, all the lights and breaks work. Now I am trying to hook to our equipment trailer that are 5-pin round plugs. I got an adapter to go from RV style on the truck to 5-pin but when I hook the trailer up the breaks just lock up. Everything else functions normally and this trailer works on all our other trucks. 

Any thought on where to start?


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1640712 said:


> Any give me some electrical tips with out 2013 GMC 2500?
> 
> We have been towing our enclosed trailer which is RV plug to RV plug without any concern, all the lights and breaks work. Now I am trying to hook to our equipment trailer that are 5-pin round plugs. I got an adapter to go from RV style on the truck to 5-pin but when I hook the trailer up the breaks just lock up. Everything else functions normally and this trailer works on all our other trucks.
> 
> Any thought on where to start?


What adaptor did you get?

There's actually a few different ways to wire a 7way plug. Depending on the types of tail lights and tow vehicle. It's astonishing how many times I've had to rewire RV plugs to get going because I changed tow vehicles\trailers....

Best bet is to probe the trailer and then change the truck side to match. Most of the plugs you can open up and swap the wiring around with no more than a small flat screw driver and 5 minutes.... Only time I couldn't is when I ran into an epoxy sealed truck side (not factory).


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1640677 said:


> I'm having a shop party and stag on Sat Aug 10th. I will be a really good time and for those who have never experienced a stag in a shop with whiskey, cards and dancers you better try and come. LOL For those not allowed to go to stags you can call it a Plowsite GTG. Starts at 8pm.


whos the stag for? Chad? 

I think I should attend. Any recommendations for accomidations near by?
other then the ditch out back.

I know what Grants stag was like and you weren't incharge so I can only imagine.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1640723 said:


> whos the stag for? Chad?
> 
> I think I should attend. Any recommendations for accomidations near by?
> other then the ditch out back.
> 
> I know what Grants stag was like and you weren't incharge so I can only imagine.


You can sleep on our couch if you want. It should be a good time. I hired a dealer and black jack table. Could be the last time your allowed out.


----------



## grandview

Can you move your shop to Fort Erie?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Thanks jd. 

Gv you should make the drive.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

If I survive a buddys's bachelor party in montreal this weekend I'm in!


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1640725 said:


> Can you move your shop to Fort Erie?


 Don't be cheap.



R.G.PEEL;1640729 said:


> If I survive a buddys's bachelor party in montreal this weekend I'm in!


It might be a little weird watching your wife dance in front of all of us. LOL You get the short couch since Dean asked first.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I might have to get her to out of fear for what the caledon queens will look like. No couch required, I'm staying at my parents place close by while my house construction wraps up. But thanks for the offer.


----------



## adamhumberview

tractor races after a few bottles of whiskey? your probably the only one here who has enough for everyone attending to use..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

haven't seen tripleL or Aman post in a while. They should come. I can see Cet showing up and bringing his rv trailer.


----------



## greywynd

Unfortunately Dave I'm going to have to pass on what I suspect will be an awesome GTG/stag, have other commitments that weekend. 

I will be in your neighbourhood this Sunday though, but not sure if I'll have any free time or not.


----------



## cet

Not sure the old guy could make it through a stag anymore. Getting up for golf the next morning might prove to be challenging also.

I did get a new piece of equipment to help the old guy out though.


----------



## Mr.Markus

That'll make things easier...Thumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave

There will be no tractor races unless the Caledon Queens want to see them.  When you own GM's a lift is a must.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I thought you had a lift for already. I was expecting a different picture. 

I was talking about snow yesterday and this am the truck wouldn't start. Left the reverse lights on all night killed the battery.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Adam is thin, and by caledon standards, pretty. If he wants tractor races and Dave drinks enough..... 

Anyone else hear banjo music?


----------



## G.Landscape

Well I can't say I an usually happy to see the MTO blitz but I was sure happy that there will be a few less landscapers out there on Tuesday! Haha. 

None of our trucks got pulled in but I drove by near the end and there were probably a dozen sketch trailers and trucks just waiting to be towed away. 

Although I did hear from some other they are still doing the nit-pick crap and won't let you go untill they find something wrong.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Bush hogged about 6 acres today with the Deere
20 mins before quiting time for the day and I cut a tire on the front. Tire shop is three blocks away hopefully they are open tomorrow. 9 more acres to go.


----------



## cet

How long did 6 acres take?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1640918 said:


> How long did 6 acres take?


about 4 and 1/2 hours Could have gone faster but there is a lot of debris and I'm new to plowing grass


----------



## cet

Good to see you made it home OK.


----------



## Mr.Markus

That kind of stuff drives you nuts.. If you had done it during the week nothing would have gone wrong. If you have any trucker friends they usually know a good mobile tire guy that do after hours tires.
At least you have a comfortable cab... I hit 2 wasp nests this weekend, they got me at least 8 times that I can find, 2 right in the back of the neck. Good times...


----------



## JD Dave

You should have a 24 hr tire guys number anyways. How big is the cut? If the tire went down faster then Grant's pants in high school you might need more then a patch.


----------



## G.Landscape

JD Dave;1640953 said:


> You should have a 24 hr tire guys number anyways. How big is the cut? If the tire went down faster then Grant's pants in high school you might need more then a patch.


Felt bad for the guys today driving back from Guelph at 5:30 and they blew a tire on the loader trailer on the 401. Mobile tire guy said at least on hour before he could get out there.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Big storm brewing 
http://mw.theweathernetwork.com/alerts/wwcaon0006b/caon0151/caon0151?ref=warnings_ec


----------



## ff1221

It was a dud here, not even rain, the temps just dropped at like 10 last night. Looks like Orillia and Arthur had fun!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Who's going to jd's?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

MIDTOWNPC;1641251 said:


> Who's going to jd's?


I will make a showing


----------



## DKG

Me too. Me too. My message had to be 10 characters long.


----------



## goel

You know when you have those times when things could be so, so, so much worse, but still things keep happening......

My little guy and I were on the way to the airport last night on a pick up run. He could not fall asleep so along for the ride he came.

Last night around 9 pm we were cruising down the 401 just outside of Milton in the slow lane doing about 110, not much traffic around and out of no where were a black car appears in front of us STOPPED in the lane. No parking lights, no brake lights, no flashers, just dead stopped. Not stopped on the shoulder, stopped in the slow lane.

We are both all right, my little guy seems perfect - I am stiff as heck today and its progressive. Last night I was OK.

Well we wrote off a Mercedes 550 and I am 99 percent sure one of my trucks as well.

The other people were OK also.

I know I had time and hit the brakes hard, but I also know that we hit the car pretty hard.....

So I make sure the little guy is OK, call 911 and then do the 300 or 400 ft walk to check on the other people/car. They rolled forward a long way. Lady in the passenger seat is OK, moving around lots, clear, coherent, etc...

No driver. No other cars around - what the hell. We are in the middle of nowhere. No answer from the passenger as to where the driver is.

Found out later from the firemen that apparently they had a flat in the fast lane and were headed to the shoulder. Problem is, I hit them square from behind. If they would have been on any angle then the impact would have spun the car for sure. You could also tell from how the vehicles were crumpled.

By the time the police show up (20+ minutes) apparently the missing driver for the car we hit is around also.....

Ambulance and 3 fire trucks arrived in under 10 minutes and between them and the 4 tow companies and the distance between vehicles I lost track. On a side note, it is pretty funny to see a couple of swings between tow truck drivers fighting over who arrived first on the side of the road after dark beside a fire truck...... Neither one got the tow because I had a flat bed already on the way.

The truck had a boss plow mount on it, which seemed to lift the rear end of the car and push the trunk into the engine compartment which actually made the impact a little easier, somewhat of a cushion - instead of the plow mount and frame pushing into the car further. Truck is rough, but still strong enough to drive up onto the tow truck bed. Last night it looked bad, but not that bad. Today, in the daylight the poor truck looks a whole lot worse.

Now, when you rear end someone you are of course at fault and also get a ticket for it.

Well, I did not get a ticket.

When I was handed my paperwork from the officer, he said "I was not here, so I can't say exactly what happened - but I believe you".

Who knows exactly what that means. Right now it is all down to how the accident report was written as to fault for insurance purposes.

So, all is as good as can be happy and healthy. Minus 1 truck, but for the summer that's not a big deal for us.

Since things always run in 3's, I wonder what our next adventure will be!


----------



## Grassman09

That's good everyone is ok esp the lil one. Did you tell the insurance co about the $10'000 stereo in the truck. Lets hope they don't all of a sudden blame you. Where was the driver that he all of a sudden was on the scene? He couldn't have walked to anywhere as there is nothing along that stretch. Some people man. Where is there brain.


----------



## greywynd

Glad to hear everyone is mostly okay, that could have been a bad outcome. Sucks about the vehicles, but they can always be replaced.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Wow man!!!! That's crazy, glad you guys are ok. 

You have to wonder with people, do they try and set this stuff up, or are they just that stupid


----------



## ff1221

Glad to hear you guys are alright Goel, hope the third one is a lottery win for you!


----------



## goel

Insurance company called. I have been deemed 100 percent not at fault.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ok thats not many people saying they are going to jd's for the record I will be there 

jd told me this am to wear my cobourg tuxedo which would be jeans without any holes. nice guy eh?

rgpeel? greywnd? gmc?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Grant must not have made it in quebec


----------



## ff1221

goel;1641330 said:


> Insurance company called. I have been deemed 100 percent not at fault.


Good to hear, hopefully you won't have to fight much to get what you want out of your truck, just remember if your not happy with the first offer they'll negotiate.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Good to meet everyone last night. 
We should have more gtgs. 

I've learned the benefits of deck over trailers


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;1641530 said:


> Good to meet everyone last night.
> We should have more gtgs.
> 
> I've learned the benefits of deck over trailers


That they work well for entertainment stages?


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1641530 said:


> Good to meet everyone last night.
> We should have more gtgs.
> 
> I've learned the benefits of deck over trailers


Thanks to all the guys that came out. Wish I could have chatted more with you but I had a full house. There was a hair over 100 people so was very happy with the turn out. The pictures I have of the people on the deck over is hilarious.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1641530 said:


> I've learned the benefits of deck over trailers


And too never wear a belt...... LOL

Great seeing everyone!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1641537 said:


> And too never wear a belt...... LOL
> 
> Great seeing everyone!


LOL , I'm sure they have some good size marks on them this morning.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

thanks again Dave, I felt bad - broke even at Black Jack


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

TripleL you said that you got a dxt. I actually didn't know they make a stainless version. I looked it up. That is one nice looking plow. What did it cost? and who did you buy from?


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1641540 said:


> LOL , I'm sure they have some good size marks on them this morning.


I'd say more like welts. Good time had by all I'd say. Thanks for haveing everyone.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1641577 said:


> TripleL you said that you got a dxt. I actually didn't know they make a stainless version. I looked it up. That is one nice looking plow. What did it cost? and who did you buy from?


I wount post the price but I got it from Mark nestech... Hopefully it's as good as I've heard it is


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1641603 said:


> I wount post the price but I got it from Mark nestech... Hopefully it's as good as I've heard it is


Cool. 
Going to put that on the ford? or is this a Denali decoration ?


----------



## goel

ff1221;1641523 said:


> Good to hear, hopefully you won't have to fight much to get what you want out of your truck, just remember if your not happy with the first offer they'll negotiate.


Heard today that the people I hit did NOT have insurance.

My policy covers the deductible and rental vehicle IF the other side has insurance. (Lots of trucks so never had rental vehicle listed on the policy).

Insurance has advised that because of circumstances they will cover all but 200 of deductible and provide a rental anyways.

So far, impressed and happy with the insurance company.

Just waiting of the official write off and the amount. Estimator was out today and considers it done, office takes some time to agree

Sorry to have missed the gtg. Sounds like a good time was had by all.

And the only rental truck around I can find is a "shudder" dodge.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1641605 said:


> Cool.
> Going to put that on the ford? or is this a Denali decoration ?


It will be shared by my 3 plow trucks for the first bit to see how we like it but mostly I plan on it being on my 09 2500hd


----------



## greywynd

Picked up a husqvarna K760 saw the other day and a couple diamond blades, first chance to use it was today. I have to say I'm glad I went that route, more power and IMO nicer to handle/use than the 14" Stihls. 

After this Stihl trimmer fiasco I'll never buy another Stihl product.


----------



## musclecarboy

greywynd;1641689 said:


> Picked up a husqvarna K760 saw the other day and a couple diamond blades, first chance to use it was today. I have to say I'm glad I went that route, more power and IMO nicer to handle/use than the 14" Stihls.
> 
> After this Stihl trimmer fiasco I'll never buy another Stihl product.


I went through a brand new Husqvarna blade in 1 day yestersay doing 3" credit valley coping around a pool. I hope you didn't buy their blades


----------



## greywynd

musclecarboy;1641727 said:


> I went through a brand new Husqvarna blade in 1 day yestersay doing 3" credit valley coping around a pool. I hope you didn't buy their blades


Which blade, the $75 cheapy, or the better blade that's almost $300?


----------



## G.Landscape

greywynd;1641689 said:


> Picked up a husqvarna K760 saw the other day and a couple diamond blades, first chance to use it was today. I have to say I'm glad I went that route, more power and IMO nicer to handle/use than the 14" Stihls.
> 
> After this Stihl trimmer fiasco I'll never buy another Stihl product.


We went the husq. route last year with two of their saws (I don;t quite remember which ones) and thought they were great at first but they went down hill fast. Constant problems with carbs/fuel. Won't run constantly at full tilt anymore. Any comparably they would always over heat alot more then a sthil when cutting long lengths like driveways. We would never buy other one.

Sorry, Hopefully they have improved something, but good luck.


----------



## greywynd

G.Landscape;1641810 said:


> We went the husq. route last year with two of their saws (I don;t quite remember which ones) and thought they were great at first but they went down hill fast. Constant problems with carbs/fuel. Won't run constantly at full tilt anymore. Any comparably they would always over heat alot more then a sthil when cutting long lengths like driveways. We would never buy other one.
> 
> Sorry, Hopefully they have improved something, but good luck.


Guess I'll see. Talked last week to a guy that has two for strictly stone work, and his are going on 8-10 years. He's had a couple on/off switches replaced, and one set of mounts/vibration eliminators in one.


----------



## Triple L

greywynd;1641814 said:


> Guess I'll see. Talked last week to a guy that has two for strictly stone work, and his are going on 8-10 years. He's had a couple on/off switches replaced, and one set of mounts/vibration eliminators in one.


If I remember correctly, You should also remember your bashing Stihl for a kids size home owner trimmer that dosent even spin the right way... Lets see the husky one do much better... Gotta compare apples to apples here and saying Stihl sucks cause you bought the $96 home owner job... Goes exactly with Toms stone blade and the good one or the cheap one..................................


----------



## cet

I find with small hand held tools it's best to have one operator and the same guy always mixing the fuel.


----------



## greywynd

Triple L;1641815 said:


> If I remember correctly, You should also remember your bashing Stihl for a kids size home owner trimmer that dosent even spin the right way... Lets see the husky one do much better... Gotta compare apples to apples here and saying Stihl sucks cause you bought the $96 home owner job... Goes exactly with Toms stone blade and the good one or the cheap one..................................


Chad, I know you're a Stihl fan, and that's fine, I'm not telling you that you should or shouldn't use a particular tool/brand/make/whatever. I'm just saying in my case, I'm not impressed, and won't be buying anymore of their stuff.

Homeowner model that lasted one week? And then they have taken 2-3 weeks to even decide if or what they might do about it?

I bought it as a light duty trimmer for around the house, all of a dozen or so trees at most, and a few other things.

I feel that the carb was set wrong (too lean) from the start, causing it to run hot.

I don't know what make I'd try for another trimmer. My Echo is still going, but I have to tinker with the carb, I think it's getting tired, it's 12? years old now and gone through a lot of line.

I was seriously thinking of getting the Stihl with interchangeable heads, not sure if, or who else has a similar system.

And we haven't heard from Tom yet to find out what blade he was using.

Not sure it's correct or not, but I was told recently that Husqvarna owns Target, so I'd have to guess there's some knowledge of diamond cutting tools that goes back and forth.


----------



## potskie

greywynd;1641824 said:


> Chad, I know you're a Stihl fan, and that's fine, I'm not telling you that you should or shouldn't use a particular tool/brand/make/whatever. I'm just saying in my case, I'm not impressed, and won't be buying anymore of their stuff.
> 
> Homeowner model that lasted one week? And then they have taken 2-3 weeks to even decide if or what they might do about it?
> 
> I bought it as a light duty trimmer for around the house, all of a dozen or so trees at most, and a few other things.
> 
> I feel that the carb was set wrong (too lean) from the start, causing it to run hot.
> 
> I don't know what make I'd try for another trimmer. My Echo is still going, but I have to tinker with the carb, I think it's getting tired, it's 12? years old now and gone through a lot of line.


They are all tuned lean nowadays thanks to the EPA. Atleast with the Stihls you can still adjust them, all the homeowner and contractor trimmers from Echo and shindiawa as well as Kawasaki and a few others are factory locked or need a special tool to adjust so "homeowners don't run them rich"

I've always been a Stihl guy myself and own mostly stihl equipment but For trimmers I find the Shindaiwa and Echos (same company I know) Way better. Same power but much better balance and lighter weight to the machines.

The Kombi system is the best on the market IMO tho. I find Echos selection of tools lacking.

So what Im trying to say here is for just a trimmer I'd stick to Echo but for split shaft and tools I'd give the contractor grade stuff from Stihl another go. Like the KM110R.

The dealer issue is just that dealer, try a different one. I had a KM90R replaced under warranty last year in a matter of minutes.


----------



## cet

Summers over, the CNE starts tomorrow.


----------



## schrader

cet;1642044 said:


> Summers over, the CNE starts tomorrow.


Looking at the forecast I think summer is coming back.


----------



## cet

schrader;1642060 said:


> Looking at the forecast I think summer is coming back.


I just looked at that, warmest forecast for awhile.


----------



## grandview

cet;1642044 said:


> Summers over, the CNE starts tomorrow.


Take me to the EX!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Stock piling laptops here already for back to school


----------



## CGM Inc.

greywynd;1641689 said:


> Picked up a husqvarna K760 saw the other day and a couple diamond blades, first chance to use it was today. I have to say I'm glad I went that route, more power and IMO nicer to handle/use than the 14" Stihls.
> 
> After this Stihl trimmer fiasco I'll never buy another Stihl product.


Thumbs Up Way to go!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cobourg rib fest this weekend.


----------



## greywynd

Seems I'm surrounded by invading folks, Ribfest, Havelock Jamboree, and an All Ontario ball tournament just north of me at Curve Lake. 

Maybe a good weekend to stay home and keep a low profile.


----------



## adamhumberview

Aloha from Hawaii.... Hope you guys are doing good... I'm out here on my honeymoon and its nice as hell up here... Here's a pic


----------



## adamhumberview

Here's another shot


----------



## grandview

stop by my friends house and say hi for me.


----------



## potskie

Uh oh Markus what did ya break? Just passed your get up sticking half way out of the shop door. I'm jealous tho that's a nice looking setup. Looks better in person for sure.


----------



## schrader

Same place I went for my honeymoon, problem is that was 14 years ago and I have been dying to go back ever since.Enjoy wish I was back there.


----------



## Mr.Markus

potskie;1642102 said:


> Uh oh Markus what did ya break? Just passed your get up sticking half way out of the shop door. I'm jealous tho that's a nice looking setup. Looks better in person for sure.


LOL Wore the tires off my trailer, awesome place for a pit stop while I cut their grass... no down time incurred.Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

markus might be able to state what they are worth new but this seems like a good deal

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ou-plow-snow-you-want-this-W0QQAdIdZ514128134


----------



## Mr.Markus

They're $2500 galvanized installed. I wouldn't use the receiver on top it's welded to thin sheet metal. Makes a great step for looking in my salter.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1642164 said:


> markus might be able to state what they are worth new but this seems like a good deal
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ou-plow-snow-you-want-this-W0QQAdIdZ514128134


Didn't look like the pump was with it? Unless it was behind the plate that goes into receiver.


----------



## Mr.Markus

That's where it goes.. looks like it's all there.


----------



## Grassman09

Ahh im just used to my Daniels with the pump out in the open. Running front plow and rear plow is too confusing for employees.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1642185 said:


> Ahh im just used to my Daniels with the pump out in the open. Running front plow and rear plow is too confusing for employees.


I'm sure that isn't true of all guys. The $12/hr. guys might find it difficult. Running a 16' Ebling might prove to be challenging though.


----------



## Grassman09

Well I pay myself a lil more the $12 and I remember when I had my backblade on I backed into a pole. :realmad: I've never had anyone in winter work for me 12/hr. Usually double that and they still leave lights and heater on full blast.. 

But I'll take that stuff over wrecking property or cars or hitting people..


----------



## greywynd

Guess you guys just need to look elsewhere for employees, first year I plowed commercial was with a tractor, 14' front blade, 12' rear box. Or a loader with a 20' blade. 

Really impressed folks when we got a loader teamed with a tractor on each side, and clear 50' or so at a push.


----------



## Grassman09

Well when you live in the city not many know how to drive a car let alone a truck with 2 plows on it. That's just crazy 2 plows lol on one truck.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1642195 said:


> Well I pay myself a lil more the $12 and I remember when I had my backblade on I backed into a pole. :realmad: I've never had anyone in winter work for me 12/hr. Usually double that and they still leave lights and heater on full blast..
> 
> But I'll take that stuff over wrecking property or cars or hitting people..


Most of the time we hit stuff because we have to much work and fly. Or multi tasking at the same time.

Poles are the worst, pretty small and easy to put in a blind spot.

I had 1 sub hit 5 things 1 winter. Those were the one's we had to fix so I'm sure there were more that we didn't fix.


----------



## ff1221

Nice thing about the plow partner is when you back into something it's with the plow and not the rear quarter panel, and the plow doesn't require body work and paint!


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1642211 said:


> Most of the time we hit stuff because we have to much work and fly. Or multi tasking at the same time.
> 
> Poles are the worst, pretty small and easy to put in a blind spot.
> 
> I had 1 sub hit 5 things 1 winter. Those were the one's we had to fix so I'm sure there were more that we didn't fix.


I hit a 89 Jimmy back dragging a driveway. Was on my last pull driveway was on a court so end of driveway is on a angle. The jimmy was parked on the road at the end of the driveway.

I wasn't going fast but I mashed the headlight indicator light grill pushed in the rad support beam. On my truck it was just the $10 tractor light bolted into the bottom of my bumper that needed to be replaced.

Seams like we hit everything but the lotto when plowing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1642207 said:


> Well when you live in the city not many know how to drive a car let alone a truck with 2 plows on it. That's just crazy 2 plows lol on one truck.


Last season was my first with a plow on both ends, you don't see it out here. The farmers out here made fun of me. I told them it's to make money coming and going.
I have a thing for laneway lamp posts. Either the snow is flying so hard it breaks them or in one case a heavy ladden branch full of snow gets hooked on the dumpbox and snaps back and knocks it clear off it's footing.

I prefer the grass though... I must've seen 20 bikinis today, couldn't drive a staight line on a lawn to save my life. Gorgeous day....


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus;1642254 said:


> I prefer the grass though... I must've seen 20 bikinis today, couldn't drive a staight line on a lawn to save my life. Gorgeous day....


Hate to think what the lawns would look like if those bikini's were on the ladies instead of just the clothesline!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;1642263 said:


> Hate to think what the lawns would look like if those bikini's were on the ladies instead of just the clothesline!


that was Funny.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I laughed too...


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1642278 said:


> I laughed too...


I laughed also. Mr Markus the gawker. You don't wear a trench coat when cutting do you?


----------



## greywynd

As long as it's not Mr. 'Peewee' Markus it's all good.


----------



## BC Handyman

glad to hear your ok Goel & insurance righted you, you find out if your getting a new truck? dought that one will be fixed.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;1642326 said:


> As long as it's not Mr. 'Peewee' Markus it's all good.


Only his wife calls him that


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1642346 said:


> Only his wife calls him that


Be nice, Markus was nice enough to teach his wife how to whistle.


----------



## greywynd

Was thinking today, just how nice it is when you have a really good worker. Have one now that is part time, works really hard, in fact outworks most of the guys I've worked with the last few years. Learns quick, gets prepared for the next step of the job if there's time during the current stage, and so on. 

One of my problems is that I don't have enough work for a full time, 40hr a week worker, but this girl (yep, you read that right) is available when/as needed. 

Oh, and Markus, she looks pretty decent in a bikini. Guess it's a good thing I don't mow grass huh?


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1642396 said:


> Be nice, Markus was nice enough to teach his wife how to whistle.


HAha..Speaking of wives, shouldn't you be getting yours back before curfew...


----------



## Grassman09

greywynd;1642403 said:


> One of my problems is that I don't have enough work for a full time, 40hr a week worker, but this girl (yep, you read that right) is available when/as needed.
> 
> Oh, and Markus, she looks pretty decent in a bikini. Guess it's a good thing I don't mow grass huh?


Good looking girls in Peterborough that's un heard of. A former Gf went to college there. They roll the sidewalks up after 7pm..


----------



## greywynd

I never said she's from Peterborough. 

And these days they roll them up at 5, it's a trade off now that we have Saturday shopping.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1642406 said:


> HAha..Speaking of wives, shouldn't you be getting yours back before curfew...


Ha Don't hate the player, hate the game. Glad you found a good helper Mark, to bad high school starts soon and you loose her.


----------



## adamhumberview

I got an email today from a maintenance manager today saying "I know you have an additional year on your contract, but if you did not want to do our property, let me know bc I know someone who does want to do it"

How weird is that? I have never encountered that in my life... It's like asking me if I wanna throw $$ away?

Or is he secretly trying to tell me that we suck? Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*drivethru?*

was just about to pour some floor leveler yesterday when I got the call that some lady drove thru the store. Everyone was alright. If she was two feet to the left right she would have hit the I beam and the girls working the cash register. Cleaned up and got it boarded up and secure for the night.


----------



## greywynd

Bet that was an interesting call to get....


----------



## Grassman09

adamhumberview;1642492 said:


> I got an email today from a maintenance manager today saying "I know you have an additional year on your contract, but if you did not want to do our property, let me know bc I know someone who does want to do it"
> 
> How weird is that? I have never encountered that in my life... It's like asking me if I wanna throw $$ away?
> 
> Or is he secretly trying to tell me that we suck? Lol


More so that he has found someone cheaper and wants to go with them. Maybe his next email will read "I know you have an additional year on your contract, but I found someone cheaper. Will you lower your price?

I had a place once where they told me they wanted to switch to someone else. I was looking after the property on a verbal basses as I hadn't sent a new contract. Two weeks later they call and say friends of theirs visited the property and it does not look good. I told her that she had told me she did not want my services anymore. Her reply was oh no I was just asking if we had a contract. I looked after the property for another season before I got the boot.

The guy who used to cut it would cut the place in sandals with a 36" WB. Who cuts a commercial property in sandals let alone there own lawn..


----------



## adamhumberview

Grassman09;1642522 said:


> More so that he has found someone cheaper and wants to go with them. Maybe his next email will read "I know you have an additional year on your contract, but I found someone cheaper. Will you lower your price?
> 
> I had a place once where they told me they wanted to switch to someone else. I was looking after the property on a verbal basses as I hadn't sent a new contract. Two weeks later they call and say friends of theirs visited the property and it does not look good. I told her that she had told me she did not want my services anymore. Her reply was oh no I was just asking if we had a contract. I looked after the property for another season before I got the boot.
> 
> The guy who used to cut it would cut the place in sandals with a 36" WB. Who cuts a commercial property in sandals let alone there own lawn..


My reply was pretty simple.. We have an additional year on our contract and we hope to renew for an additional 3 years at the end of that term. If there is an issue, have your boss call me.


----------



## adamhumberview

From now on we are only securing contracts that are 3 years or greater. How can anyone set up an efficient and well staffed snow removal company on one year terms with all the competition out there. It makes no sense to finance equipment for projects with no work behind it. The days of " if you build it they will come " is over. I have too many friends who purchased equipment and didn't have enough, so they dropped their pants just to keep the equipment n the road ( to make payments )

I have a potential site that would require 3-4 large pieces with an additional salt truck to fulfill its needs... I'm not going to spend a penny until I get a signed copy in my hands..


----------



## CGM Inc.

http://fox8.com/2013/08/20/salt-mine-under-lake-erie-shut-down-as-precaution/

See if salt prices will get effected by this!


----------



## DeVries

Anyone in the Hamilton area looking for snow work I have a site that needs snow work that I cannot handle due to its size.
P.M me if your interested.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

for you guys that needed a good cheap laptop. these are a steal. a similar deal was posted a while back and I think a few guys bought one... markus and maybe someone else.
its refurbed but done from lenovo factory and they are as good as new. never had an issue 
this one is windows8 but still at $249 its nice http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/prod...ecf861678b64e2b16b724b5en02&SearchPageIndex=1

only one per customer unless you figure out how to use multiple email address and have a few units at your place.. like unit 2a unit 2b unit 2c. Unit 2i lol if you miss the sale cause its TODAY only. Ill have them on my shelf next week for $499


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Thanks for the tip Dean, wife just told me she needs a new one for back to school


----------



## Mr.Markus

Did you ever check into those lights from China Dean... I blew my electronic allowance on
a robot vac for the house, someone was getting cranky that I work too much and don't do my share, that and the dogs shed all summer this year for some reason.http://www.neatorobotics.com/ This thing is amazing. Could use a bigger debris compartment but it does a great job.


----------



## schrader

Anyone have any GPS tracking companies they can recommend? My current provider is not working out and I would like to find a new one before winter gets underway.


----------



## goel

schrader;1642796 said:


> Anyone have any GPS tracking companies they can recommend? My current provider is not working out and I would like to find a new one before winter gets underway.


I use gogps. (gogps.com)

They are local to me, but there biggest customer base is Atlanta (I think).

Many different models, from simple truck plug into the obd port (which makes them easy to move) to hard wiring them in to the truck/tractor/etc and also into accessories (ie salters) which then also track when active for reporting.

On board dispatch, driver style tracking, vehicle maintenance and all the fixings are available.

Price is reasonable to.

If you are interested, Jason is the guy.


----------



## DeVries

I use them too, great company and one of the cheapest out there. Very easy to use and you don't have to sign any contracts that tie you in for months or years at a time.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The lights were expensive to get to Canada. However to the USA was fine. Now I have a USA box. I'll work in that. 

I just scored large on carpet for the house. 
A local carpet place is moving and they put everything half off so they dont have to move it. I was quite excited today after I measured rooms and their rolls would work.


----------



## schrader

Deals always seem to find you Dean, thanks Goel Ill give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## CGM Inc.

schrader;1642796 said:


> Anyone have any GPS tracking companies they can recommend? My current provider is not working out and I would like to find a new one before winter gets underway.


We use RAM Tracking


----------



## CGM Inc.

Ready for winter.....at least at the house!
Wood Stove got installed  Have to put the Huskies to work for some fire wood Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

THATS REALLY NICE CGM

I like your trim also.


----------



## schrader

CGM Inc.;1642866 said:


> We use RAM Tracking


Have a meeting with them on Tuesday, are you happy with them.


----------



## schrader

So who has started to work on the plows? Pulled the blizzard of the JD5085 yesterday, a bolt in the lift broke and bent the crap out of all the lift linkage. A couple hours with the torches and a welder and all is good to go again, next week is time to repace the cutting edges and it should be ready to roll. Im thinking this is going to be a tough winter.


----------



## CGM Inc.

schrader;1642876 said:


> Have a meeting with them on Tuesday, are you happy with them.


I say so! Mercuri uses them too


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1642870 said:


> THATS REALLY NICE CGM
> 
> I like your trim also.


You know where I live, stop by when you are out our way. Pased your corner of the woods last week on the way to Quebec.


----------



## cet

schrader;1642878 said:


> So who has started to work on the plows? Pulled the blizzard of the JD5085 yesterday, a bolt in the lift broke and bent the crap out of all the lift linkage. A couple hours with the torches and a welder and all is good to go again, next week is time to repace the cutting edges and it should be ready to roll. Im thinking this is going to be a tough winter.


I'm not sure I ever stop thinking about winter. We ran 3 of the winter only trucks today. A tranny line broke on the 03 pickup so it will be replaced Monday. Going on Sunday to pick up a 5500 I bought from a member here, bring it back Monday. Ordered a small loader that will be here 3rd week of September and bought a Horst from a member here for that.

As much as I hate winter it is the major part of my business.

It's a race for me to see if I can empty the bank account before my better half.

AND I golfed Wed in the Men's night tourney at the club and won, shot 75 and beat the assistant pro I was playing with.


----------



## schrader

So you bought the 5500, that was a nice truck and they are real hard to find now


----------



## grandview

For someone who said he's busy you sure get a lot of golfing in.


----------



## cet

grandview;1642907 said:


> For someone who said he's busy you sure get a lot of golfing in.


I'm up at 4am like you so my day's done at 1, lots of time for golf.

I was suppose to be on holidays this week and next but my dog is to sick to leave with anyone. We canceled our holidays to stay with him, he is 12 next week and a real part of the family. There is going to be a real hard decision to made in the next few weeks.:crying:


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1642912 said:


> I'm up at 4am like you so my day's done at 1, lots of time for golf.
> 
> I was suppose to be on holidays this week and next but my dog is to sick to leave with anyone. We canceled our holidays to stay with him, he is 12 next week and a real part of the family. There is going to be a real hard decision to made in the next few weeks.:crying:


Poor guy, it's tough to loose the only one that listens to you. What loader did you buy?

Nice fireplace Stefan.


----------



## cet

If you think my wife has me wrapped around her finger you should see my dog. He stands and stares at the treat cupboard until I give him one.

I was going to get a 244J but I haven't recovered from my 325 sting so I copied Chad and bought a 906H2. 

I have 7 schools that they put on automatic loader work. Plow one night, loader work the next. That's why a bought a loader over a tractor.

Stefan your house, as little as I've seen, looks great. You must be proud and happy.


----------



## A Man

schrader;1642796 said:


> Anyone have any GPS tracking companies they can recommend? My current provider is not working out and I would like to find a new one before winter gets underway.


.

I've been really happy with these guys, good rates and awesome customer service. 
http://www.trilliumgps.com/


----------



## cet

Any of you pulling boys going in this?

http://uxbridgefair.ca/?page_id=266


----------



## cet

My Son is trying to earn money for a new game he wants. I took him to shingle a roof last week. Here's a picture of the 2 trouble makers after a hard day.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1642924 said:


> Any of you pulling boys going in this?
> 
> http://uxbridgefair.ca/?page_id=266


I've pulled there the last 3 years and the year I don't have my truck running you ask about it. LOL The Cat should do you well, the 244 never really impressed me. what sucker did you sell the tractor to? Oh never mind I remember.


----------



## greywynd

Having a little fire here again tonight (almost happens weekly), and playing with pictures on the phone, seeing if I can get them to post.


----------



## cet

Mark the fire looks relaxing, reminds me of my wife's cooking.

Dave I was there 2 years ago. Last year I think I was away. Your truck would be running if you had a Ford.


----------



## greywynd

Heck it might even be running if it was still in the warranty period. 

Been a good night for the fire, have a funeral to go to tomorrow, so didn't want a real late night, but it's dark that bit earlier, and cool enough that the warmth is nice. Even if we usually have to be 10-15' back....... I seem to keep forgetting I don't need to use the full 6' diameter of the firepit.


----------



## grandview

cet;1642926 said:


> My Son is trying to earn money for a new game he wants. I took him to shingle a roof last week. Here's a picture of the 2 trouble makers after a hard day.


My grandma had a couch and lamp like that.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1642935 said:


> Mark the fire looks relaxing, reminds me of my wife's cooking.
> 
> Dave I was there 2 years ago. Last year I think I was away. Your truck would be running if you had a Ford.


If it was a Ford it would be on Mark's nice fire.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1642929 said:


> I've pulled there the last 3 years and the year I don't have my truck running you ask about it. LOL The Cat should do you well, the 244 never really impressed me. what sucker did you sell the tractor to? Oh never mind I remember.


Yep and a few weeks ago he sold me the bush hog for it too.

Its really interesting the amount of equipment that sells between plowsite members.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

has anyone ever made a snow contract where it renews unless they cancel ( is that legal ?)
I was just thinking how other services like hydro phone ect, all continue without renewing. Why couldn't snow plowing. I find sometimes if you ask about contract renewal then they say "everything looks good Im just going to get a few prices to compare" Its like you have sparked them to shop around.


----------



## greywynd

I'm thinking that a simple clause, contract continues until "xx days notice of cancellation", and some wording to allow price increases each year should do it. Of course you may want to check with a lawyer, but it should be do-able. (If they'll sign it!)


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1642921 said:


> Stefan your house, as little as I've seen, looks great. You must be proud and happy.


....and broke! Turned out great! Couldn't be any happier. Landscaper needs to start but slacker is to busy. Been an adventure and sure holds us house poor for some time but in the long run I can only see up-side. Properties that are central and remote at the same time to some degree are getting rare. We are in the country and have 2 minutes into town surrounded by NEC its just awesome.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1642970 said:


> has anyone ever made a snow contract where it renews unless they cancel ( is that legal ?)
> I was just thinking how other services like hydro phone ect, all continue without renewing. Why couldn't snow plowing. I find sometimes if you ask about contract renewal then they say "everything looks good Im just going to get a few prices to compare" Its like you have sparked them to shop around.


Weed man and places do it. I'm thinking you can have a contract and say its for 10 years but getting paid for it is another thing. Who says they have to keep you on? What are you going to do if they decide to cancel in the middle of a contract term?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I was just trying to think of a way that would eliminate me contacting 56 customers and then waking them up to have them then shop around and get a price from the grounds guys, to then have me explain ect. but then again thats part of the business. I was just thinking out loud thats all. Sometimes the guy that has me plow his place for same price each season and pays me cash before he leaves for florida and never asks a question or calls is my favorite. 

I dont want to be sneaky like the weedman. I just want to have something thats is like. Check box _ we will continue to service the property for the same rate each year here after unless notified prior to nov 1 or something along those lines. 

I find you really have to be carefull with increases.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

CGM Inc.;1642982 said:


> ....and broke! Turned out great! Couldn't be any happier. Landscaper needs to start but slacker is to busy. Been an adventure and sure holds us house poor for some time but in the long run I can only see up-side. Properties that are central and remote at the same time to some degree are getting rare. We are in the country and have 2 minutes into town surrounded by NEC its just awesome.


Im doing alot of the work myself and its taking me alot more time, but also saves $. The pictures you have posted look nice. I will drop in sometime when I am in the area.

I should get your number from you. If you have a chance PM it to me.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

did ppm make it back from vegas. viva lost wages


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1643001 said:


> did ppm make it back from vegas. viva lost wages


Is that where he went, only told me he was taking Monday and Tuesday off. I text him yesterday so I'm sure he came back.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1642998 said:


> I was just trying to think of a way that would eliminate me contacting 56 customers and then waking them up to have them then shop around and get a price from the grounds guys, to then have me explain ect. but then again thats part of the business. I was just thinking out loud thats all. Sometimes the guy that has me plow his place for same price each season and pays me cash before he leaves for florida and never asks a question or calls is my favorite.
> 
> I dont want to be sneaky like the weedman. I just want to have something thats is like. Check box _ we will continue to service the property for the same rate each year here after unless notified prior to nov 1 or something along those lines.
> 
> I find you really have to be carefull with increases.


Its a good idea for sure and I get why you want to do it. So you would service for same price each season? or 3% extra per season? what you think Paul in Montreal goes thru. He must have his own paper mill and printing company to make up the contracts each season.

Most of my residential clients are like that. When are you coming to get your money Dave. One of them hired me for the lawn this year he pays for 2 month in advance.

All those companies that spray the lawn say they will continue the service until you cancel. But they have your CC # and just bill it. Hard to do that for commercial clients.


----------



## grandview

My kid started hanging out at Clifton hill


----------



## Mr.Markus

I give discounts to multi year signers.... that said I have some customers that every year for 10+ yrs sign for a 1 year term. 

Just when you think you have something figured out ...


----------



## Grassman09

grandview;1643034 said:


> My kid started hanging out at Clifton hill


At Rumors?


----------



## grandview

Grassman09;1643036 said:


> At Rumors?


Yes


----------



## Grassman09

grandview;1643039 said:


> Yes


Cheap beer there.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Wow this sure is nice.

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...alt-Spreader-and-dump-body-W0QQAdIdZ517053303


----------



## Triple L

Man that's a good deal!!!! Too bad it dosent fit in my driveway


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1643268 said:


> Man that's a good deal!!!! Too bad it dosent fit in my driveway


Easy fix.. Widen the driveway or keep it at the shop.


----------



## DeVries

Very good deal. Does it look like it rolled on its side? The hydraulic tank had damage as well. Kind of a big snow pile to do that kind of damage.

Here's a blower for someone that has a wheel loader. https://www.gcsurplus.ca/mn-eng.cfm...chtype=&so=ASC&sf=ferm-clos&lci=&str=1&ltnf=1


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

what would be the requirements to drive something like that?


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;1643288 said:


> what would be the requirements to drive something like that?


The truck or a loader mounted blower?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;1643296 said:


> The truck or a loader mounted blower?


that truck


----------



## greywynd

I didn't see if it specified air brakes or not. If not, a G license will cover it up to 11,000 kgs.

Just went and read it again, to be legal for max weight the driver would need their D license.


----------



## Grassman09

The driver side only has a dent in the hydro tank but pass side mirror is gone and pass side fender is scuffed. Looks like they snagged something good.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1643303 said:


> The driver side only has a dent in the hydro tank but pass side mirror is gone and pass side fender is scuffed. Looks like they snagged something good.


My impression of the ad was that everything was repaired and retitled, it can't be sold cert without the mirror.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1643354 said:


> My impression of the ad was that everything was repaired and retitled, it can't be sold cert without the mirror.


The first few pics are of it repaired... maybe I'm seeing something but it sure looks complete to me, has both mirrors and you can see where the salter has been repainted and repaired... almost looks like the loader got away when they were loading it and the tank on the drivers side was maybe coincidental...


----------



## cet

I think the first 7 pictures are of it fixed. There is a mirror in the second picture.


----------



## goel

I assume you are back Chris? Good Trip? Any pictures of the new to you truck?


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1643361 said:


> The first few pics are of it repaired... maybe I'm seeing something but it sure looks complete to me, has both mirrors and you can see where the salter has been repainted and repaired... almost looks like the loader got away when they were loading it and the tank on the drivers side was maybe coincidental...


I've had cowboys load me at the garden centers loading my dump trailer guy drove into the tires was driving like a mad man. Dented the fender a lil but pulled it out with the bucket... Not everyone can drive a big articulating loader like most of the clintar shops have. One in Brampton had a big cat loader just for loading salt and then a smaller ones for plowing snow.



Mr.Markus;1643354 said:


> My impression of the ad was that everything was repaired and retitled, it can't be sold cert without the mirror.


I meant pre fixed pics. Devries was thinking it had been in a rollover. I'd think allot more would have been damaged if it was involved in a rollover. But don't believe they hit a snowbank.


----------



## cet

Nope, not home. The truck broke in the first 50 miles. Went into limp mode and I had to have it towed 40 miles to the dealer. They scanned it and it turns out the fuel temperature sensor shorted out. Not a good first day.

Hopefully it will be fixed in time that I can make the US border before 4:30pm.


----------



## Grassman09

Why does Eloquip put the ram so far back? My 5500 is the same way but its a electric hoist and you have to load most of your material towards the rear end or else the box wont lift. I've had friends 550's with steel boxes out lift my truck. I'm not sure if adding central hydro onto the truck will change things?


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1643373 said:


> I've had cowboys load me at the garden centers loading my dump trailer guy drove into the tires was driving like a mad man. Dented the fender a lil but pulled it out with the bucket... Not everyone can drive a big articulating loader like most of the clintar shops have. One in Brampton had a big cat loader just for loading salt and then a smaller ones for plowing snow.
> 
> I meant pre fixed pics. Devries was thinking it had been in a rollover. I'd think allot more would have been damaged if it was involved in a rollover. But don't believe they hit a snowbank.


It says they hit a snowbank and fixed object. I'm thinking something pretty hard.


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1643380 said:


> It says they hit a snowbank and fixed object. I'm thinking something pretty hard.


Like a snowpile at the yard and loader bucket. Nice setup for sure. Not sure I like all the hydro lines at the back. Back of my trucks are white after salting. I put all a big row of truck mud flaps across the back of mine to keep the salt from getting under the truck.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1643378 said:


> Why does Eloquip put the ram so far back? My 5500 is the same way but its a electric hoist and you have to load most of your material towards the rear end or else the box wont lift. I've had friends 550's with steel boxes out lift my truck. I'm not sure if adding central hydro onto the truck will change things?


I think central hydraulics would help actually. The 5500 I just bought has the box working off the clutch pump, it is extremely fast going up. Maybe 5 times faster then my electric truck.


----------



## goel

MIDTOWNPC;1643262 said:


> Wow this sure is nice.
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...alt-Spreader-and-dump-body-W0QQAdIdZ517053303


Its being sold as a Rebuild title, so at one point it was written off. They don't write off 100k trucks when they have $1300 bucks damage... It would have just still been classified as "none" due to the degree of damage caused by a $1300 repair bill.

http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/dandv/vehicle/branding/mandatory.shtml#four

Salvage
----------

-Vehicle has been written-off as a total loss.
-Can be repaired or used for parts or scrap.
-If repaired, vehicle must pass a structural inspection test and be inspected by an authorized technician.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

-If vehicle passes test it will be re-branded as "Rebuilt".
Rebuilt
-----------------
-Vehicle was written-off, branded as "Salvage" and was repaired.
-To qualify as "Rebuilt", owners must have photographs, documents and receipts of vehicle damage.
-Vehicle must have been issued a Structural Inspection Certificate from an authorized technician at a Ministry of Transportation-licensed Motor --Vehicle Inspection Station.
-"Rebuilt" or "None" are the only acceptable brands for a consumer buying a used vehicle for on-road use.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
None
-------

Vehicle has not been given one of the other three brands.
Vehicle may have had a damage-related brand applied outside Ontario, or Vehicle may have been damaged or rebuilt before March 3, 2003
Degree of damage does not meet branding criteria, or
Vehicle may never have been in a collision.


----------



## goel

cet;1643377 said:


> Nope, not home. The truck broke in the first 50 miles. Went into limp mode and I had to have it towed 40 miles to the dealer. They scanned it and it turns out the fuel temperature sensor shorted out. Not a good first day.
> 
> Hopefully it will be fixed in time that I can make the US border before 4:30pm.


Not a happy Monday. At least from the sounds of it the repair should be quick and simple.

Tuesdays are always better than Mondays so your golden!!


----------



## goel

cet;1643380 said:


> It says they hit a snowbank and fixed object. I'm thinking something pretty hard.


Gotta be a loader smacking the top of it.

If you look close at the cab roof picture after the repair, you can see the different colour green after the repair. Same as the passenger side top (behind where your head would be).

In one of the damage pictures you can see the top of the cab crushed in.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the rebuilt title to me says there is alot of movement
If I had chads bucks Id already own it


----------



## cet

goel;1643393 said:


> Not a happy Monday. At least from the sounds of it the repair should be quick and simple.
> 
> Tuesdays are always better than Mondays so your golden!!


Lets hope so. I can only take so much sitting around. I should have brought my sticks.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1643398 said:


> Lets hope so. I can only take so much sitting around. I should have brought my sticks.


where are you?


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1643400 said:


> where are you?


Michigan. just north of Detroit.


----------



## goel

MIDTOWNPC;1643396 said:


> the rebuilt title to me says there is alot of movement
> If I had chads bucks Id already own it


Much harder to resell, unless its a lifer for you.

"If the vehicle is rebuilt to a road worthy condition and has passed inspection the difference in price is 10-25%. These cars have "rebuild" annotation in the title and can be registered and operated just like a new vehicle."

I wonder how much the frame was tweeked?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Where did all that rain come from?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Did anyone buy salt from American Rock Salt? I think I remember reading something about it here.


----------



## adamhumberview

I've baught quite abit off them in the past 2 years. If it comes from laidlaw carrier, you will be ok b/c it will be nice and dry, but once it gets wet, say goodbye. It sticks to the salter like hell, even with a vibrator. Last years stuff was the worst. They give it to us canadians so cheap because its the thirds of the pile. They screen it a few times and thats the junk left over. Last year I found what looked to be glass and a **** load of rock. Some properties even asked us to sweep it at the end of season for how bad some of the stuff was. If you do major volume (3000-5000) tonne a year, I would buy a few hundred tonne and mix it in with the good canandian just to save a few bucks, but really how much do you save? Maybe a few hundred $$ per trailer?

I just made a deal with Sifto. I should have my own live bottom good for 34-38 tonne by the end of the month and will pick up my own material from Goderich. If anyone wants some rates, let me know where you need delivery and I can see what I can do to help.


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1643541 said:


> Did anyone buy salt from American Rock Salt? I think I remember reading something about it here.


Dean told me about it and I think Johny Royal bought some too. Like Adam says its junk. Mine came on a live bottom floor truck. The dust was insane when they dropped it off. I think the reason for the glass and other junk is the trucking co hauls trash from Toronto in there trailers or recyclables as that's what the driver told me.

They were also going to be importing mulch into Canada as well.

I'll pay the extra for the clean Canadian salt.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Couple years back we bought from there too...didn't like it either.
Cargill is ok but as far as I can tell Sifto is awesome! Dry, junky and clean!

Cargill's price dropped almost 8% this year I guess they realize they are out for lunch.


----------



## greywynd

Warm day to be laying concrete block, especially in a dead, but sunny corner. Small batches of mortar and work quick!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Out of fuel in Bolton, waiting for Dave to see and post pictures of the ford that couldn't get up the hill lol.

Was getting real low so I pulled over to use the transfer tank, but that's dry as A fart. In Bolton, whether you turn right or left are both uphill so I'm getting exercise


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1643630 said:


> Out of fuel in Bolton, waiting for Dave to see and post pictures of the ford that couldn't get up the hill lol.
> 
> Was getting real low so I pulled over to use the transfer tank, but that's dry as A fart. In Bolton, whether you turn right or left are both uphill so I'm getting exercise


Always thought that only happens to us that the transfer tank is empty. To hard to figure when nothing is coming out the hose that someone should tell me to get her filled again. Like Kindergarten....
But we haven't managed to run a truck dry


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1643630 said:


> Out of fuel in Bolton, waiting for Dave to see and post pictures of the ford that couldn't get up the hill lol.
> 
> Was getting real low so I pulled over to use the transfer tank, but that's dry as A fart. In Bolton, whether you turn right or left are both uphill so I'm getting exercise


Were you expecting the fuel fairy to show up over night. I drove it in my kids heads if you pull in to get fuel fill the dam thing up. My wife loves to put $10 in. One day I got in her car, put it in reverse and it ran out of fuel in the driveway. She said the fuel light had only been on 4 days. :angry: Pretty hard on a fuel pump.

Can you tell this is a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Worse I'm the one that used it last lol


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1643633 said:


> Worse I'm the one that used it last lol


At least you are laughing, I would be pissed.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

If going for a walk is the worst part of my day, it's a good one. It's like 98% of a golf game lol.

I'm only the second dumbest guy in this town though. Told the guy at the station that I need a can and some fuel, he says "why?"


----------



## R.G.PEEL

cet;1643632 said:


> Were you expecting the fuel fairy to show up over night. I drove it in my kids heads if you pull in to get fuel fill the dam thing up. My wife loves to put $10 in. One day I got in her car, put it in reverse and it ran out of fuel in the driveway. She said the fuel light had only been on 4 days. :angry: Pretty hard on a fuel pump.
> 
> Can you tell this is a pet peeve of mine.


Sorry dad. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Thanks guys...that's what I thought I remembered reading just thought I'd check. I really don't buy a lot, I'm re-thinking the thawroxs, much as I like the treated, the comp is getting younger and cheaper.

Grant....


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1643637 said:


> If going for a walk is the worst part of my day, it's a good one. It's like 98% of a golf game lol.
> 
> I'm only the second dumbest guy in this town though. Told the guy at the station that I need a can and some fuel, he says "why?"


That's pretty funny/sad.

I don't mind being called Dad, I'm think I have kids older then you.

Just never understood why people love to drive with the fuel light on.


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1643637 said:


> If going for a walk is the worst part of my day, it's a good one. It's like 98% of a golf game lol.
> 
> I'm only the second dumbest guy in this town though. Told the guy at the station that I need a can and some fuel, he says "why?"


On second thought if that's 98% of your game you must be pretty good. Most guys can't make it 50 yards without hitting it again. And, most of the young guys ride it carts to they never walk. ( you should never start a sentence with "and") :laughing:


----------



## greywynd

It'll be hot again tomorrow, I've got a concrete floor to pour. Every round I've done concrete or mortar work this year it's been every hot stretch we've had. Go figure.

Concrete's scheduled to arrive at 7:30, and most of it should be in the shade until 10-11, so hopefully it isn't too rushed to try to finish it, at least it's a crawlspace/storage area, so it doesn't have to be a mirror finish.


----------



## cet

I thought to do concrete you had to be 5'4".


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1643677 said:


> I thought to do concrete you had to be 5'4".


A lil shorter and Portuguese. Maybe im getting mixed up with the forming guys.


----------



## ff1221

greywynd;1643667 said:


> It'll be hot again tomorrow, I've got a concrete floor to pour. Every round I've done concrete or mortar work this year it's been every hot stretch we've had. Go figure.
> 
> Concrete's scheduled to arrive at 7:30, and most of it should be in the shade until 10-11, so hopefully it isn't too rushed to try to finish it, at least it's a crawlspace/storage area, so it doesn't have to be a mirror finish.


Perhaps you can avoid the concrete and mortar jobs so the weather would be a little nicer for other work!


----------



## cet

[/QUOTE]

Did someone on here buy this? It sold yesterday.


----------



## GMC Driver

cet;1643632 said:


> Were you expecting the fuel fairy to show up over night. I drove it in my kids heads if you pull in to get fuel fill the dam thing up. My wife loves to put $10 in. One day I got in her car, put it in reverse and it ran out of fuel in the driveway. She said the fuel light had only been on 4 days. :angry: Pretty hard on a fuel pump.
> 
> Can you tell this is a pet peeve of mine.


I certainly share in your frustration....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

it wasnt me!


----------



## greywynd

Tricky day to pour, but got it levelled out and a broom finish on it, back home by lunch.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1643787 said:


> it wasnt me!


I wish it was me.


----------



## cet

I was suppose to be on holidays from Aug. 16-Sept. 2. We cancelled them due to our dog being so sick. I didn't want someone else to have to make the decision when he would need to be put down. Well the last 48 hours were really bad and we made the decision today to take him in. I never thought this would be so hard. Today really sucks. :crying:


----------



## greywynd

cet;1643908 said:


> I was suppose to be on holidays from Aug. 16-Sept. 2. We cancelled them due to our dog being so sick. I didn't want someone else to have to make the decision when he would need to be put down. Well the last 48 hours were really bad and we made the decision today to take him in. I never thought this would be so hard. Today really sucks. :crying:


Been there myself, and it does suck. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

very sad. Dogs are so special. 
Hope things get better for you. You could use a break soon.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sorry to hear about your dog Chris...the decision always gets left to me as well and it's the hardest one I've had to make with about 5 pets so far the last one being the hardest.. Yours probably decided on his own really,"Now that Chris is buying Fords, it is time for me to leave this place..."
It's the routines that I find the hardest to get used too, one of my dogs had epilepsy and needed medication every morning and night for 12 years, I found myself reaching for it in the cupboard where we kept it every morning for 6 months after she went.


----------



## greywynd

Hey, snow related question for a change. Anyone here running ATV's with plows and/or salters for walks? Wondering your experience, good or bad with any of the above.


----------



## BC Handyman

greywynd;1643925 said:


> Hey, snow related question for a change. Anyone here running ATV's with plows and/or salters for walks? Wondering your experience, good or bad with any of the above.


for me it has to be the right site, I've found that not all walks are created equal, meaning sometimes it was more of a pain to have a quad, never had a salter on one though.


----------



## potskie

greywynd;1643925 said:


> Hey, snow related question for a change. Anyone here running ATV's with plows and/or salters for walks? Wondering your experience, good or bad with any of the above.


Not the greatest of experiences. If you are running long straight stretches of city walks they are ok other than the occasional zipping along catch a lip and get tossed. But otherwise generally useless I've found. Turning radius is insane and very tiring on long days. Plus with a salter on the back they get rusty quick.
Used them for 3 seasons and had to replace wheel bearings, breaks, various cables and half the wiring on them every spring. The wiring eventually got so bad I was repairing it (running new wires and splicing in) almost every second storm. Even had the fuse box under the seat light on fire because of the salt damage. It's not like we weren't using dielectic grease and cleaning them after every storm either.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

greywynd;1643925 said:


> Hey, snow related question for a change. Anyone here running ATV's with plows and/or salters for walks? Wondering your experience, good or bad with any of the above.


Last year, we started doing some long walks that run parallel to the fronts of some multi-tenant buildings, several with lawn between them and the parking lots. We put a 60-inch snowblower on the front of our Kubota 3680 tractor. It seemed to work quite well. Salting of the walks is still done by hand, though.


----------



## ff1221

Sorry to hear about your dog Chris, they become a member of the family, the only advantage to pets is when they become deathly ill we can give them that bit of help so they don't have to suffer, it's tough but better for them.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

My sidewalk guy runs a diesel artic cat. He is the champ of sidewalks. He can push thru anything. This year he has talked about making a v blade I know he has had some times where he has caught an edge and caused issues to the blade. I think if you round the blade edge at both corners it would be alot better. We thought of putting a ski on the corner of one edge to help over any bad sidewalk edges. We had a salter for an atv that I ran on my kubota sidewalk tractor years back but bulk wouldn't run thru it. It had to be really dry and bagged never had Clearlane then though. I just put a skirt around the salter made from rubber roofing or pond liner and it would spin hit that and drop. we thought of tryin to make a blade that is say 65inches wide but only has a 58inch cutting edge. Then the windrows don't ever get high at the walks edge, don't melt into the walk and you don't damage any grass. The only thing that is bad is he gets wet.


----------



## cet

Thanks guys, knowing it was time and had to be done helps a bit.

Mark we used an old 300 Honda 2 years ago. It did really well but the plow mount that goes under the ATV took quite a beating. It shines on long walks for sure.


----------



## greywynd

Looking at it as an option for a retail site, to clear the walks in front of the stores out into the lot to then be removed by the bigger equipment. 

Seems that it's always too small to squeeze a truck, but too big to leave to the shovel/blower guys without it taking them a lot of time. 

Thinking of trying a 60" blade on a 500, not like it's a huge expense when we already have the atv, and just need to fit a blade to it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*looks mean*

I thought this looked pretty sharp. Reminds me of how miller paints all their equipment


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1643938 said:


> My sidewalk guy runs a diesel artic cat. He is the champ of sidewalks. He can push thru anything. This year he has talked about making a v blade I know he has had some times where he has caught an edge and caused issues to the blade. I think if you round the blade edge at both corners it would be alot better. We thought of putting a ski on the corner of one edge to help over any bad sidewalk edges. We had a salter for an atv that I ran on my kubota sidewalk tractor years back but bulk wouldn't run thru it. It had to be really dry and bagged never had Clearlane then though. I just put a skirt around the salter made from rubber roofing or pond liner and it would spin hit that and drop. we thought of tryin to make a blade that is say 65inches wide but only has a 58inch cutting edge. Then the windrows don't ever get high at the walks edge, don't melt into the walk and you don't damage any grass. The only thing that is bad is he gets wet.


The little artic back blade that I have actually has the cutting edge reversed. The down pressure holds it down but the edge just rides over any cracks...I thought this was an ingenious/cheap way of avoiding a tripping mechanism or over designing a cheap blade.


----------



## BC Handyman

MIDTOWNPC;1643972 said:


> I thought this looked pretty sharp. Reminds me of how miller paints all their equipment


That does catch the eye,poeple will look cause they will wonder what brand it is.


----------



## JD Dave

Sorry about your dog Chris. We ran an ATV for 3 years back in the 90's. I didn't think it was to bad until I had to run it one night and after that we decided there were better options. That being said if you have the ATV you can't go wrong using one. Running one for a couple hours is fine but on large storms asking someone to drive one 12 hours is a little excessive and people end up not showing up. Ours was a 300 and pushed a 60" blade like nothing.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I hired a guy today that retires from a town job next month. Im not sure what I am going to have him drive yet but he loves plowing snow. I think he might drive the tractor and I will bring the ebling out of hiding for myself. Ive known the guy for years and can't wait to get things started. 

Whos got the secret to getting truck style blizzard 8611's working on a bobcat
Ive got 3 I would like to up fit. (In my spare time  )


----------



## cet

Congrats Dean, the key to a successful business is key employees.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1644054 said:


> Congrats Dean, the key to a successful business is key employees.


It helps when the truck starts also

I think my 03 red dodge with the ebling needs injectors


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1644086 said:


> It helps when the truck starts also
> 
> I think my 03 red dodge with the ebling needs injectors


At least it's only 6 and not 8. That won't be cheap but if the truck is reliable you might as well do it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1644087 said:


> At least it's only 6 and not 8. That won't be cheap but if the truck is reliable you might as well do it.


Ya it's about $1800 to $2000 from dieselautopower. 
I'll send it in soon to get looked at before I order them.

My wife said today. Since you can plow so much snow with a tractor vs all those people in trucks why don't you just get more tractors. Should I get that in writing first. Lol.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1644089 said:


> Ya it's about $1800 to $2000 from dieselautopower.
> I'll send it in soon to get looked at before I order them.
> 
> My wife said today. Since you can plow so much snow with a tractor vs all those people in trucks why don't you just get more tractors. Should I get that in writing first. Lol.


I wouldn't, now it's your word against her's, just run with it.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1644041 said:


> I hired a guy today that retires from a town job next month. Im not sure what I am going to have him drive yet but he loves plowing snow. I think he might drive the tractor and I will bring the ebling out of hiding for myself. Ive known the guy for years and can't wait to get things started.
> 
> Whos got the secret to getting truck style blizzard 8611's working on a bobcat
> Ive got 3 I would like to up fit. (In my spare time  )


Hopefully he turns out well, we've hired a couple town guys who have plowed snow for more then 20 years and they were completely useless. It's funny, the guys I think should be the best don't always pan out. One guy everyone told me not to hire 10 years ago turned out to be one of the best dedicated guys.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1644098 said:


> Hopefully he turns out well, we've hired a couple town guys who have plowed snow for more then 20 years and they were completely useless. It's funny, the guys I think should be the best don't always pan out. One guy everyone told me not to hire 10 years ago turned out to be one of the best dedicated guys.


Ya lets hope so


----------



## schrader

Hey Dean when I wired my no way v plow to the Bobcat S250 I bought a Bobcat 16 pin wire harness that allowed me to have 8 functions with the buttons on the joystick with a simple + and - for each one. Worked well for me.
Corey


----------



## potskie

The radar looks very reminiscent of lake effect.... It's eerie.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;1644218 said:


> Hey Dean when I wired my no way v plow to the Bobcat S250 I bought a Bobcat 16 pin wire harness that allowed me to have 8 functions with the buttons on the joystick with a simple + and - for each one. Worked well for me.
> Corey


nice. I found a few other links also. Thanks for the tip


----------



## ff1221

potskie;1644226 said:


> The radar looks very reminiscent of lake effect.... It's eerie.


It's funny you say that, I just looked at it and there is a system shuffling southward down the lakeshore just like a squall line, hope I don't see snow related squalls anytime soon.


----------



## schrader

LE rain here, that's going to make a short week even easier


----------



## cet

I worked in Parry Sound today and most of the week. It rained the whole way there except the last few KM's. The mosquito's were bad.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

*Frost!!*

Frost warnings all around us!!


----------



## greywynd

Sadly been debating whether or not to light the woodstove the last couple evenings. Apparently I need to do more concrete work to get some heat back.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, been nippy lately. 

Sorry Dean, forgot to reply, Vegas was fun, but I couldn't afford to spend ten days there, 3 was enough!

Hope everyone's season is wrapping up well and it will be winter before we know it.


----------



## ff1221

greywynd;1644705 said:


> Sadly been debating whether or not to light the woodstove the last couple evenings. Apparently I need to do more concrete work to get some heat back.


Woke up this morning and thought about lighting the woodstove, then realized how much stuff was piled around it, it's a project just getting it ready to use.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Putting in a small fence for a buddy (freebie) today. Had concrete ordered for noon, should have been an easy Friday. 

Locates have been done for 2 weeks now..until I showed up today, nobody told me that the majority of the holes are beside a gas main, some of the other ones are right where the neighbors hydro feed runs, and the 8 I did anger were exactly where the neighbor ran his irrigation line! Fun!


----------



## greywynd

Gotta like jobs like that. 

I decided to chase a lead, ended up with a small porter cable air compressor, brad nailer, framing nailer, paint spray gun (still new in box), hoses, and some other accessories for $100. 

Figured after that I'd take the rest of the day off.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;1644812 said:


> Gotta like jobs like that.
> 
> I decided to chase a lead, ended up with a small porter cable air compressor, brad nailer, framing nailer, paint spray gun (still new in box), hoses, and some other accessories for $100.
> 
> Figured after that I'd take the rest of the day off.


I picked up an atv v blade. No mount but in great shape for $150. Had to meet in Brampton but planned it with a stock trip.


----------



## SHAWZER

Wiper arm and blade shaker ? Just seen it on TV , Highway Thru Hell . Looks interesting .


----------



## Grassman09

SHAWZER;1644829 said:


> Wiper arm and blade shaker ? Just seen it on TV , Highway Thru Hell . Looks interesting .


Yea saw that too. Wonder if its any good. You should have sent them a tweet and ask about them. lol


----------



## ff1221

Hey I have a question for all you guys doing interlock/hardscapes, looking for a little advice. We installed a patio this spring, approx. 1200 sq/ft, the customer insisted on purchasing the product from her local rep, patio was at her cottage up here. When we tamped the product several of the units broke and when I say several I would anticipate approximately 50%, I contacted the client immediately and she contacted her rep. The rep came to the site, took several pictures, agreed that the product shouldn't have failed, and told the client it would be replaced, he also asked for a quote from me to lift and relay. My client has been fighting with the rep for several months now as he only wanted to replace 22% of the patio and we argued that it needed a complete replacement as it would be very difficult to remove individual units and more than 22% were broken. A week or 2 ago I sent my client the names of the presidents and vice presidents of the company, she then sent all of them an e-mail and sure enough she gets a call yesterday saying the entire patio would be replaced, shortly after I get a call from the rep saying the patio would be replaced but my quote was too high. What I am looking for is to get an idea of what others would charge to do this, I thought my price was pretty modest, and I know guys don't like talking prices in the wide open so if any of you could PM me I can give you more info, just looking for a little help. The reps cap is $4500, I think thats pretty low considering we have to palletize the soldier course, lift the existing brick and dispose, and our access is now limited due to garden walls so wheelbarrows to the rear yard, take up our bedding inch and regrade it, then lay and cut in the stones. Any help on this is appreciated just want to make sure I am where I need to be before I stand my ground.


----------



## G.Landscape

ff1221;1644893 said:


> Hey I have a question for all you guys doing interlock/hardscapes, looking for a little advice. We installed a patio this spring, approx. 1200 sq/ft, the customer insisted on purchasing the product from her local rep, patio was at her cottage up here. When we tamped the product several of the units broke and when I say several I would anticipate approximately 50%, I contacted the client immediately and she contacted her rep. The rep came to the site, took several pictures, agreed that the product shouldn't have failed, and told the client it would be replaced, he also asked for a quote from me to lift and relay. My client has been fighting with the rep for several months now as he only wanted to replace 22% of the patio and we argued that it needed a complete replacement as it would be very difficult to remove individual units and more than 22% were broken. A week or 2 ago I sent my client the names of the presidents and vice presidents of the company, she then sent all of them an e-mail and sure enough she gets a call yesterday saying the entire patio would be replaced, shortly after I get a call from the rep saying the patio would be replaced but my quote was too high. What I am looking for is to get an idea of what others would charge to do this, I thought my price was pretty modest, and I know guys don't like talking prices in the wide open so if any of you could PM me I can give you more info, just looking for a little help. The reps cap is $4500, I think thats pretty low considering we have to palletize the soldier course, lift the existing brick and dispose, and our access is now limited due to garden walls so wheelbarrows to the rear yard, take up our bedding inch and regrade it, then lay and cut in the stones. Any help on this is appreciated just want to make sure I am where I need to be before I stand my ground.


That sucks big time, and if it were my own place I wouldn't be installing the same brick again. first off I would to talking with the rep to see other locations of installed product to ensure it is truly what the rep said and it is a simple fault or if this paver is just truly junk.

I would provide the rep with your price and if he doesn't accept it then offer to do it on a time and material basis. Really tough situation to deal with. It is a very hard thing to price without pictures as I am picturing the worst of the worst and $4500 seems like peanuts for a man access 1200sq.ft. of patio!


----------



## musclecarboy

ff1221;1644893 said:


> Hey I have a question for all you guys doing interlock/hardscapes, looking for a little advice. We installed a patio this spring, approx. 1200 sq/ft, the customer insisted on purchasing the product from her local rep, patio was at her cottage up here. When we tamped the product several of the units broke and when I say several I would anticipate approximately 50%, I contacted the client immediately and she contacted her rep. The rep came to the site, took several pictures, agreed that the product shouldn't have failed, and told the client it would be replaced, he also asked for a quote from me to lift and relay. My client has been fighting with the rep for several months now as he only wanted to replace 22% of the patio and we argued that it needed a complete replacement as it would be very difficult to remove individual units and more than 22% were broken. A week or 2 ago I sent my client the names of the presidents and vice presidents of the company, she then sent all of them an e-mail and sure enough she gets a call yesterday saying the entire patio would be replaced, shortly after I get a call from the rep saying the patio would be replaced but my quote was too high. What I am looking for is to get an idea of what others would charge to do this, I thought my price was pretty modest, and I know guys don't like talking prices in the wide open so if any of you could PM me I can give you more info, just looking for a little help. The reps cap is $4500, I think thats pretty low considering we have to palletize the soldier course, lift the existing brick and dispose, and our access is now limited due to garden walls so wheelbarrows to the rear yard, take up our bedding inch and regrade it, then lay and cut in the stones. Any help on this is appreciated just want to make sure I am where I need to be before I stand my ground.


Easily double that $4500, probably more since its man access. Work saved by having the base down will be used up by removing and stacking brick. What product is it?


----------



## greywynd

ff1221;1644893 said:


> Hey I have a question for all you guys doing interlock/hardscapes, looking for a little advice. We installed a patio this spring, approx. 1200 sq/ft, the customer insisted on purchasing the product from her local rep, patio was at her cottage up here. When we tamped the product several of the units broke and when I say several I would anticipate approximately 50%, I contacted the client immediately and she contacted her rep. The rep came to the site, took several pictures, agreed that the product shouldn't have failed, and told the client it would be replaced, he also asked for a quote from me to lift and relay. My client has been fighting with the rep for several months now as he only wanted to replace 22% of the patio and we argued that it needed a complete replacement as it would be very difficult to remove individual units and more than 22% were broken. A week or 2 ago I sent my client the names of the presidents and vice presidents of the company, she then sent all of them an e-mail and sure enough she gets a call yesterday saying the entire patio would be replaced, shortly after I get a call from the rep saying the patio would be replaced but my quote was too high. What I am looking for is to get an idea of what others would charge to do this, I thought my price was pretty modest, and I know guys don't like talking prices in the wide open so if any of you could PM me I can give you more info, just looking for a little help. The reps cap is $4500, I think thats pretty low considering we have to palletize the soldier course, lift the existing brick and dispose, and our access is now limited due to garden walls so wheelbarrows to the rear yard, take up our bedding inch and regrade it, then lay and cut in the stones. Any help on this is appreciated just want to make sure I am where I need to be before I stand my ground.


I don't do a lot of Interlock, but tell the rep to get some quotes from some of the installers from the city (his own area) to compare. Bet he'll think your price looks good then, when travel, manpower, and disposal costs are factored in.

Personally I'd like to know what make/product too, never heard of that high a failure rate, I'd hate to see what it would look like on a driveway after a while.


----------



## SHAWZER

Grassman09;1644886 said:


> Yea saw that too. Wonder if its any good. You should have sent them a tweet and ask about them. lol


Not sure what a tweet is , lol . Might be just something else to freeze up and not work in the middle of a snowstorm.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We would be a bit more then double $4500.... that's bs. This is why I hate it when customers try and be involved. We realistically only install about 5 types of interlocking. Mostly Unilock, and a couple Oaks. We will do whatever anyone wants, but because people look at what we have done in the past and like it, they continue to do the same types of things.

I can't imagine having that much break... the only company I have heard of crazy issues with it falling about with salt is Brooklin. The rest all seem very decent with quality these days, even BWS I hate to say.


----------



## ff1221

Thanks for all the input guys, it's greatly appreciated, I had quoted $6500 plus the governments share and I thought that was pretty modest, I was trying to be fair and not gouge them, obviously no company wants to be in this situation.
I generally use Unilock, Oaks, some Permacon but the client insisted on Techo as the rep had been after her to use his product (she does garden design and maintenance) so I let her buy the product and we installed. Now to be fair I don't think this is a common issue, however I have only used their products once, I assume it was a bad batch although the rep assures me the batch was fine, and they did finally come good on complete replacement. My client spoke with a local company that sells and install techo and they said when they install Flagstone, as it's called, they compact all the base, don't use a bedding course, lay the stone and sand without tamping so maybe they have had an issue before. These are huge stones, oddly shaped and 57lbs a piece, not looking forward to handling twice as much. I don't want to pick on the company, I think it was just a case of bad batch or bad luck but I wanted the reassurance that my price wasn't out to lunch and I thank everyone for their perspective. I've included some photos, can't see the cracks from a distance, but the client has some pictures with about 100 pieces of blue tape marking cracks.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Winter is coming.. lol

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-cars-trucks-1994-Chevrolet-C-K-Pickup-2500-Pickup-Truck-with-Plow-W0QQAdIdZ521364621


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I have never used Techo, but I wouldn't think that stuff would get tamped. She is a designer and that's how she wanted her backyard to look??? Don't hire her!!!!

So Techo came through on what price?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

btw - does anyone own a snowdogg? My mechanic is telling me they have really improved the quality in the past few years, but all i remember is people on here complaining.

I saw the one guy selling a bunch of them, so I didn't take that as a good sign, but he said he is out of the business but loves them, but is also a sub-dealer...

We are having no issues with the new style blizzards and lot's of repairs with the old style, but they are still solid. I want to upgrade to all new style, because the parts for the old style are getting to be more then double the price, but yeah, lot's to think about.


----------



## Triple L

They had a lot of hydraulic issues with the rubber lines letting stuff go and clogging up all the valves till nothing would work.... a buddy had his apart in my shop every other storm for the first year but buyers came thru and fixed the problems and it's been flawless since then so I'd make sure they aren't first year plows..


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We are selling 4 of our plows, and I want to pick up new blizzards, but snowdogg's are a block away from us, and cheap!!!! So it is worth considering.


----------



## ff1221

My buddy is a dealer for both and will give you his honest opinion, he has been in the heavy truck and equipment business for a lot of years and his family did road works for generations so he knows equipment, give him a call 519-396-4502, Cottrill Heavy Equipment, ask for Matt.

http://www.cottrill.ca/


----------



## cet

Jon how much less is cheap.
To get a good answer on how good a plow is, you need it from the owner who gives it to employee's to use. Mostly they don't care and beat the crap out of it so if it stays together then it's pretty good.
Last year I had a new guy in the truck with the Boss VXT. He managed to snap 2 mounting bolts and 4 others were loose by the time I saw it. The plow had nothing wrong and he must have hit some stuff pretty hard to shear bolts.
My 2 Western V's have been used by employee's for a few years now and they have held up great.
Price is by far my least concern but I don't have nearly as many pieces as you.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I agree, and I like the Blizzards and they seem to take a beating ok. I dunno, just getting my thoughts together.


----------



## adamhumberview

I also have 3 of the older style blizzards and my only problem with them is that they won't lift over 2-3 inch off the ground. They told me the mount bracing is getting worn, so we built it up with more metal and even got kooy to build one up and maybe gave me an inch more clearance.

I also want to change all 3 of mine. I love them bc they move a fair amount of snow compared to a reg v Plow. Any suggestions?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I love wideouts. 

The boss v with wings that Stratford runs look mean


----------



## potskie

adamhumberview;1645055 said:


> I also have 3 of the older style blizzards and my only problem with them is that they won't lift over 2-3 inch off the ground. They told me the mount bracing is getting worn, so we built it up with more metal and even got kooy to build one up and maybe gave me an inch more clearance.
> 
> I also want to change all 3 of mine. I love them bc they move a fair amount of snow compared to a reg v Plow. Any suggestions?


Fisher XLS..... and a leveling kit.

Guy I used to work for switched all his blizzards to XLS plus leveling kits on the trucks and never looked back. They take a **** kicking too. Some of the things I've seen those plows put through would amaze you and did amaze me. I thought I was hard on em till I worked for this guy. He spends a small fortune on concrete repairs every spring.

I would have said Wideout but after seeing the aftermath of a buddies disassembling itself all at once last year I have sworn off trip blade plows.
Seriously this guy is the daintiest plow operator ever and this thing just decided it didn't want to be whole anymore. The mould board removed itself from the ribs and then ripped the rest of the thing apart as it went.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Anyone looking for yard space? This is in the commander and mccowen area of Scarborough.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

can you guarantee it will go missing if I park it there Lol


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1645177 said:


> can you guarantee it will go missing if I park it there Lol


If so I'll bring my skid steer over.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Farm show ???


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1645149 said:


> Anyone looking for yard space? This is in the commander and mccowen area of Scarborough.


Sure I can fill it with a few trucks plows etc if you want.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1645263 said:


> Farm show ???


Its on Tuesday to Thursday in Woodstock. Going with a friend Thursday. Have to mow a field for a buddy on Wednesday.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Working in a paintball facilities today clearing out all the paint/gravel.

Feels like a 1st person shooter fame so I took a video from the cab. 

Stuff is really heavy, my guys are wondering what they did to make me angry lol. The guy were working for shot them a 60$ tip for working hard so they forgive me.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qC_BcA18RT4&feature=em-upload_owner&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DqC_BcA18RT4%26feature%3Dem-upload_owner


----------



## Triple L

I'm going to the show Wednesday


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

we did a 3d ultrasound tonight. It's pretty crazy that they can do that. For sure a boy


----------



## BC Handyman

MIDTOWNPC;1645304 said:


> we did a 3d ultrasound tonight. It's pretty crazy that they can do that. For sure a boy


congrats midtown, is this your first child?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

BC Handyman;1645326 said:


> congrats midtown, is this your first child?


Yes. 
I couldn't believe they can do a 3d ultrasound 
That technology is crazy.


----------



## DeVries

MIDTOWNPC;1645334 said:


> Yes.
> I couldn't believe they can do a 3d ultrasound
> That technology is crazy.


Amazing to see them inside isn't it, fingers, toes, everything is there and all in tact. To think that some people abort them, how sad is that.


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;1645351 said:


> Amazing to see them inside isn't it, fingers, toes, everything is there and all in tact. To think that some people abort them, how sad is that.


If you were a female and had been raped buy an un known male and ended up pregnant you think you could live with the reminder of that? How sad is that?

I knew someone who was in that situation.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That went off the rails really quick. 

Back to deans un-aborted fetus that was the result of a consensual relationship, Congrats Dean. How much longer?


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1645380 said:


> That went off the rails really quick.
> 
> Back to deans un-aborted fetus that was the result of a consensual relationship, Congrats Dean. How much longer?


Well his wife was sleeping and he didn't even wake her up. I was to cheap to get a 3d ultrasound. Thought I'd just wait to see the real thing. My little guy turned 6 months on Sunday and last night was the first time he slept more then 2 hours at a time. He slept 6 hours straight. Happy times in the Snyder household.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Almost time to make another eh Dave?


----------



## schrader

Holly crap its hot out today, feels like middle of July not the middle of September. Time to call it a day and grab a cold one, stay cool boys.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Moved one of my trucks today. Fired it up put the windows all down and went to power adjust the mirirs. Hear a crunch. Stop look and there was an entire wasps nest behind the glass on the passenger mirror. They came out mad. Got stung once. Never had that happen before


----------



## greywynd

Had them in behind a mirror on a civic here last summer. Lost track of how many I sprayed last year, and am up to about 15-20 again this year. I know there are at least 5-6 to do along the eave on the south side of the house one of these cool nights in the near future too. 

This year it took longer for me to get stung than most, usually June, maybe July and I've been hit a time or few. It was mid August this year, a batch in a ground nest in among some cedar trees got me when I disturbed the nest.


----------



## goel

MIDTOWNPC;1645304 said:


> we did a 3d ultrasound tonight. It's pretty crazy that they can do that. For sure a boy


Congrats Dean.. You are the second couple that I know today that had an ultrasound - the other ones are having a baby that did not co-operate today.....


----------



## goel

JD Dave;1645385 said:


> Well his wife was sleeping and he didn't even wake her up. I was to cheap to get a 3d ultrasound. Thought I'd just wait to see the real thing. My little guy turned 6 months on Sunday and last night was the first time he slept more then 2 hours at a time. He slept 6 hours straight. Happy times in the Snyder household.


That's awesome. Happy happy dance time if he does it again tonight....

Fingers crossed for ya.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

congrats again Dean, that is awesome! 

Dave - fingers crossed full nights are ahead for the winter, or you will be doing alot of site checks just to get sleep.


----------



## Grassman09

Anyone know how this trailer hitch works...


----------



## Ant118

Grassman09;1645590 said:


> Anyone know how this trailer hitch works...


Its setup high for those super heavy tongue weights lol hahahaha


----------



## ff1221

Congratulations Dean and Dave, heed the warning from Dave Dean and enjoy the sleep while it lasts, mind you my boys are 10 and 12 so in a few years I won't be sleeping either!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

headed to the farm show tomorrow. 
if anyone else is going post and I will meet up.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Attached is a picture of a tractor, with a blower on the front. I have no idea what a blower like this is worth but I think its just a somewhat standard blower that would normally go on the back however this tractor has front pto it looks like. Never seen this around here anywhere. My question is what kind of plows could go on the front... if possible. could it handle a snow wing? or only a only an angle plow with manual box ends or only a pusher


----------



## greywynd

At one time it was common to run a countershaft off the rear pto, under the tractor and out the front to drive a blower. If i were to guess, I would suspect that's the case here. 

As far as plows, are you talking instead of the blower, or in addition to it?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'm talking instead of the blower. But still able to use the blower. So same harness. Which is essentially a three point hitch.


----------



## schrader

Hey Dean looks like a Front link 3PTH, you can order them with just the 3PTH or with the PTO, its going to run you around 10gs. Buddy of mine runs his 10' snow wing on it and has no issues. Unless you are going to run other front attachments you are better off to go with the horst mount.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I figured that part was expensive. It's part of the tractor already that I would like to look at buying I just was tryin to figure out how I could make it work for me. Plow is better for me but the blower would be handy


----------



## schrader

If its already on the tractor just order the snowing with the 3PTH mount and you're ready to roll.


----------



## Grassman09

schrader;1645749 said:


> If its already on the tractor just order the snowing with the 3PTH mount and you're ready to roll.


Would he not need loader controls and additional vales in the back? Tractor prob has loader controls in order to lift blower and then maybe levers on the right side to control up down side to side? Looks like a premium edition too. Has the extra work lights on the cab.


----------



## greywynd

Looks like two sets of lines for the blower chute, one pair to rotate, and one to angle the deflector. 

If there's another valve not in use that should be it for a wing plow, or it could be setup with an electric valve as well for some of the functions. 

I might consider running electric valves on the front blade, then if you wanted you could set the blower up on the rear 3pth at the same time depending on what sort of sites you have.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Anyone at the show today.


----------



## grandview

Thanks for the cool weather tomorrow.


----------



## BC Handyman

Nice & hot here too, 30c today


----------



## cet

grandview;1645854 said:


> Thanks for the cool weather tomorrow.


It's not coming for a few months, with all the snow off Lake Ontario.


----------



## grandview

cet;1645862 said:


> It's not coming for a few months, with all the snow off Lake Ontario.


When you go from 88 to 55 ,that's winter.:realmad:


----------



## cet

grandview;1645866 said:


> When you go from 88 to 55 ,that's winter.:realmad:


I'll take the 55, that 8 wasn't fun to work in.


----------



## greywynd

The heat I can deal with. I could really use more than 4 hours without rain though. Need a full, dry day to glue and nail a subfloor down.


----------



## G.Landscape

Not a good week to be trying to dig drainage swales that's for sure!! but at least we knew right away if they worked....haha. Hope snow doesn't come early, we still have way to many projects to complete. 

Should be a chilly day tomorrow for Tri-City Materials charity golf but will do our best to make the most of it.


----------



## greywynd

Looks like it could be warm/hot this fall, looks like I have a couple more concrete jobs to do.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Last day cleaning the paintball place. What a disaster this job has become. Hired to just remove 100 tons of gravel and stockpile outside. We have now trucked all the gravel to georgina, helped pressure wash the old sludge off the floor, and are only starting to put the gravel back today. Hired for one day with one machine and 2 guys. Had 2 machines and 3 guys there all week and 1 day of dump truck. Hope they have some $$$$$ today


----------



## G.Landscape

R.G.PEEL;1645971 said:


> Last day cleaning the paintball place. What a disaster this job has become. Hired to just remove 100 tons of gravel and stockpile outside. We have now trucked all the gravel to georgina, helped pressure wash the old sludge off the floor, and are only starting to put the gravel back today. Hired for one day with one machine and 2 guys. Had 2 machines and 3 guys there all week and 1 day of dump truck. Hope they have some $$$$$ today


Maybe they are hoping the second machine and labour are free because your a nice guy.....

Saw your video, did it get really gas/exhaust smell in there, I get dizzy sometime when loading our salt shed.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

It's pretty big, the machines aren't too bad. The guys hot pressure washing inside were a bit too much though.

We are going to have a paintball day here as a thanks to our guys for the hard work. Playing another company we do a lot of work with. If you guys are interested in entering your crews, or a plowsite team, let me know


----------



## schrader

Frost on the roofs here this morning, a sign of whats to come.


----------



## BC Handyman

Ya, overnight lows are getting down to 6c next week for me, so only a matter of weeks till winter, queston is will I be waiting 4weeks or 8 weeks.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-cars-trucks-1993-GMC-2500-6-5-Turbo-Diesel-pickup-with-plow-W0QQAdIdZ523595603


----------



## Triple L

Good dump truck for sale as well

http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-cars-v...y-and-Ford-F550-dump-truck-W0QQAdIdZ523921674


----------



## Alpha Property

Any idea what a 99f450 2wd with a 7.3 diesel and 280kms should be worth? 
I also have a 14ft open landscape trailer and a 20ft enclosed car hauler trailer that I ve been using for a mowing crew for sale. 
Anyone want a 1000hr 23hp walker with a 48inch deck? One of the drives was done under warentee mid summer. Also a kubota zd21 zero turn with a 60inch deck. It's the 21 hp diesel, it's 1800hrs and in need of some work.... Also a 36inch belt drive pistol grip scag wb and a 32 inch toro pro line t bar walk behind.....
A 2000 gmc 1500 std cab short box 5.3 z71 with a 7.5ft boss straight blade. The truck has never been plowed and is really clean. 
Just stressed out over this year and looking to do some major down sizing


----------



## Alpha Property

If someone was looking to move to Niagara I would be open to offered on taking over the entire company, 3trucks, 3 trailers, all the equipment and client list


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1646270 said:


> Good dump truck for sale as well
> 
> http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-cars-v...y-and-Ford-F550-dump-truck-W0QQAdIdZ523921674


Why are you selling it Chad? you upgrading or just not really a ford guy? haha.


----------



## Grassman09

Looks like I have some stiff competition for driveways this year.

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-services-other-Snow-removal-etc-W0QQAdIdZ518487660


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1646291 said:


> Why are you selling it Chad? you upgrading or just not really a ford guy? haha.


Just upgrading the whole fleet this year, got all new mowers and new plows on everything this was next...

Its a really good deal considering the body was $12,500 just 11 months ago and has been a decent truck for me


----------



## Triple L

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...r-Low-hours-with-24-bucket-W0QQAdIdZ440764981

Time for a new excavator as well... Here's a really good deal for anyone who might be interested... This machine out performed a brand new E42 I demoed the other week


----------



## goel

Triple L;1646304 said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...r-Low-hours-with-24-bucket-W0QQAdIdZ440764981
> 
> Time for a new excavator as well... Here's a really good deal for anyone who might be interested... This machine out performed a brand new E42 I demoed the other week


I hope you have not really had 1,001,483 visits and not sold it yet. Looks like a good deal.


----------



## JD Dave

Congrats on the wedding Jon. Not sure how you got such a good looking wife but good job!


----------



## Triple L

X2, Congrats buddy!!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

goel;1646317 said:


> I hope you have not really had 1,001,483 visits and not sold it yet. Looks like a good deal.


Chad you should change your listing so its not a general address. I bet you would find people trust the ad more

by the way... good deal near you

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-heavy-equipment-other-40-foot-container-W0QQAdIdZ524044394


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

nice job pristine!


----------



## greywynd

Any of you fellows familiar with the big 1 cubic yard bags? I have a bunch here that I no longer need, some new, some used once with 3/4" stone (about half full) that I'd like to move along. Anyone interested, or know what they are worth? Guessing I have 25-40 of them stored away.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1646366 said:


> Chad you should change your listing so its not a general address. I bet you would find people trust the ad more
> 
> by the way... good deal near you
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-heavy-equipment-other-40-foot-container-W0QQAdIdZ524044394


Only problem is I don't trust the people... I ain't getting another truck stolen again...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Last one didn't work out so bad lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1646402 said:


> Last one didn't work out so bad lol


that was funny


----------



## Mr.Markus

Congrats Jon.... 

If I'd known I would've paid the Limo driver to extra wax the doors and save you a deposit..


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Congrats jon. Markus that was hilarious


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha - no limo - no puking actually! Was a really nice simple day - got married in the morning, had lunch, planted a rose, cut cake, and had it all cleaned up before the rain came!

It makes our house extra special to us now, thanks for the well wishes!

Still getting used to this ring thing... going to scratch it up real quick.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The next 9 months could hedge some good bets. LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

doesnt this guy look familiar?

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...ories-Fisher-Snow-Plow-XLS-W0QQAdIdZ524563294


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Ive seen some pretty expensive and lavish houses in my life but this one is pretty epic.
http://www.murrayobrien.ca/Listing/VirtualTour.ashx?listingid=78851965&HideBranding=1&ShowLinks=1


----------



## R.G.PEEL

MIDTOWNPC;1646613 said:


> Ive seen some pretty expensive and lavish houses in my life but this one is pretty epic.
> http://www.murrayobrien.ca/Listing/VirtualTour.ashx?listingid=78851965&HideBranding=1&ShowLinks=1


The baby isn't even born yet and you are already looking to upgrade eh? Lol

I can sympathize, we haven't even started living in our new place and frenchie wants to rent it and start over. I would like to make a few payments on it first and maybe enjoy what I spent my whole summers free time on.

That house is beautiful, but about 12000 sf bigger than is practical. Check out the princess lottery house in Oak ville. My parents went for a drive and snapped some pictures it has some really cool stuff.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

not for me. remember I drive a dodge. LOL

buy the plow and matching salter.. 
http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...Spreader-Snow-Ice-Controll-W0QQAdIdZ524556523

I cant believe no one has said anything yet. ITS CREATIVE!!!!


----------



## greywynd

Heck, my place is under 1000', and I have one room that's pretty much empty. I really don't understand monster sized houses.


----------



## schrader

MIDTOWNPC;1646620 said:


> not for me. remember I drive a dodge. LOL
> 
> buy the plow and matching salter..
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...Spreader-Snow-Ice-Controll-W0QQAdIdZ524556523
> 
> I cant believe no one has said anything yet. ITS CREATIVE!!!!


Ok what Am I missing?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;1646630 said:


> Ok what Am I missing?


Don't you remember creative from Ottawa 
Him and chad were best buddies. Lol
He kept things lively around here. 
Mr hulk salt or something like that he use to call it 
That's his stuff.

I know this also for a fact cause google streets tells me so


----------



## Triple L

That's hilarious!!!!!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

thought you would like that one chad


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

they havent updated my google streets in 2 years.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

here is the latest.


----------



## G.Landscape

MIDTOWNPC;1646613 said:


> Ive seen some pretty expensive and lavish houses in my life but this one is pretty epic.
> http://www.murrayobrien.ca/Listing/VirtualTour.ashx?listingid=78851965&HideBranding=1&ShowLinks=1


You are just looking at it the wrong way.....
8 car Garage - aka Room for all the work trucks
11 Bedroom - aka room and board for staff
Massive Kitchen - aka Eating facility for staff

All you have to do is bring them up from Mexico and the rest is cash in your pocket!!

but you would think asking 13+ million you could afford to take some better quality pictures!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I don't have a street view at all...LOL.

http://www.stonehurstbb.com/

I did some work at this place 10 or so years back. Really nice couple, if you ever have the chance to work for professional hosts jump at it. The food is great. I like old Stately Manors with lots of character. They're well built. I looked at a mansion up in Drayton that wanted maintenance, and while touring the property I went to vault over a wall that flexed cause it was plastic covered in stucco. Right beside the front door was a huge floor to ceiliing window that looked into the master bedroom.. unmade bed and everything...really poorly planned.lol


----------



## Pool&Plow

MIDTOWNPC;1646632 said:


> Don't you remember creative from Ottawa
> Him and chad were best buddies. Lol
> He kept things lively around here.
> Mr hulk salt or something like that he use to call it
> That's his stuff.
> 
> I know this also for a fact cause google streets tells me so


I haven't seen him on here in the longest time. Wonder if he's getting out of snow all together, he's got two blades and one salter up on kijiji. I just picked up a salter last week, wish I woulda seen his first. Anyone know what's up with creative designs??


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

poolandplow
I don't think we have met. Welcome


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Wings*



MIDTOWNPC;1645072 said:


> I love wideouts.
> 
> The boss v with wings that Stratford runs look mean


Yep, work awesome and the chicks dig it..... lol


----------



## BC Handyman

What a wet day here today, 15-20mm of rain we got last night. Cant do much other then paperwork today....grrr I hate paperwork, on a plus side winter aint too far away(city of elkford, a few hrs away from me)


----------



## R.G.PEEL

You can keep it out there! Pretty sure I've got a couple good jobs to do first. 

One is in triple L territory. I'll have to get my passport stamped.


----------



## BC Handyman

lol, you know what the fee's are?


----------



## G.Landscape

BC Handyman;1646817 said:


> lol, you know what the fee's are?


Its equivalent to what ever your profit would be.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

G.Landscape;1646846 said:


> Its equivalent to what ever your profit would be.


Or a lb of medium and a moose juice 
Whatever is cheaper but we know rg cuts it low.

Hahaha.


----------



## musclecarboy

G.Landscape;1646846 said:


> Its equivalent to what ever your profit would be.


I heard his hillbilly mafia isn't too tough anyways


----------



## Pool&Plow

MIDTOWNPC;1646720 said:


> poolandplow
> I don't think we have met. Welcome


Thanks! I've been on here for a while with a different user name but I've had problems with my old email account and stuff and it wouldn't let me log in anymore. Anyhow I'm starting up my own plowing business this year after working for others for the last 12 yrs. my last winter employer of 5 years has gotten sick and basically handed over all his work to me. He has been an incredible source of help and guidance coming into this year and I hope he is healthy enough to see me get this season under my belt. Thumbs Up


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Pool&Plow;1646868 said:


> Thanks! I've been on here for a while with a different user name but I've had problems with my old email account and stuff and it wouldn't let me log in anymore. Anyhow I'm starting up my own plowing business this year after working for others for the last 12 yrs. my last winter employer of 5 years has gotten sick and basically handed over all his work to me. He has been an incredible source of help and guidance coming into this year and I hope he is healthy enough to see me get this season under my belt. Thumbs Up


Sorry to hear! But good for your intro I guess.

Where are you in eastern ontario?


----------



## Pool&Plow

Pristine PM ltd;1646878 said:


> Sorry to hear! But good for your intro I guess.
> 
> Where are you in eastern ontario?


I'm about 25 mins south of Ottawa, a town called Kemptville. It's a great opportunity because I'm not going out trying to steal clients from other contractors. I've already gotten quite a few contract signed up for this year so it's looking promising!


----------



## BC Handyman

Pool&Plow;1646879 said:


> I'm about 25 mins south of Ottawa, a town called Kemptville. It's a great opportunity because I'm not going out trying to steal clients from other contractors. I've already gotten quite a few contract signed up for this year so it's looking promising!


Good luck this year, so you got a plow truck? We all like pics


----------



## Pool&Plow

BC Handyman;1646887 said:


> Good luck this year, so you got a plow truck? We all like pics


Thanks! I'll have to get some pics up soon. I installed the plow myself on Monday, more work than I thought haha.


----------



## Saliba

Got a mower related question for those of you who are into grass cutting.

Went and bought a mower from deere for my grandmother, its an x320 and has a mulch kit. My relatives wanted a kubota but I convinced them that the deere was the better route. Anyhow the main thing they were looking for was the amount of clippings left after its been mulched. We cut the lawn when it was past due, probably 5" and my relatives are saying that the mulcher shouldn't leave anything behind even at that height. They have a kubota and say it won't leave any clippings even in 8" tall grass. Their kubota has a mulch kit also. Am I crazy? I just find it really hard to believe that it can mulch 8" of grass so well that no raking is required. I think what I got her is fine, just the grass needs to be kept up with a little better. Our sales guy says a mulcher workers best when your taking off around an inch.


----------



## potskie

Saliba;1647243 said:


> Got a mower related question for those of you who are into grass cutting.
> 
> Went and bought a mower from deere for my grandmother, its an x320 and has a mulch kit. My relatives wanted a kubota but I convinced them that the deere was the better route. Anyhow the main thing they were looking for was the amount of clippings left after its been mulched. We cut the lawn when it was past due, probably 5" and my relatives are saying that the mulcher shouldn't leave anything behind even at that height. They have a kubota and say it won't leave any clippings even in 8" tall grass. Their kubota has a mulch kit also. Am I crazy? I just find it really hard to believe that it can mulch 8" of grass so well that no raking is required. I think what I got her is fine, just the grass needs to be kept up with a little better. Our sales guy says a mulcher workers best when your taking off around an inch.


What type of blades? That can make a huge difference.


----------



## BC Handyman

blade type can make a diff, but I dont believe a kubota will mulch 8" into nothing, if it thinned out grass it will spread it more even then if it thick, if it get that long again cut it a bit higher then it spread more even


----------



## schrader

I have never seen anything mulch 8" down to nothing, never going to happen.Try some gator blades on the JD, good luck with the Kubota JD battle you got going on.


----------



## Mr.Markus

2-3 inches off is tolerable for most mulchers, the consistency is important too, I used to switch to mulching mid july but I prefer the cut of side discharge and can't be bothered now.

We had a very wet year, no brown lawns to be seen, hard for anyone to screw up a lawn.

Bought a wasp free mower today...


----------



## greywynd

Markus, won't that mulch 8"??


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's a kubota....it's only a little better than a goat....so I hear.


----------



## potskie

Nice buy! I used to pull on of those around behind an L5030 and loved it!


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1647287 said:


> It's a kubota....it's only a little better than a goat....so I hear.


Very nice, hope it treats you well.


----------



## BC Handyman

Dang Markus, I like that wasp free mower of yours, I wish I had it this summer, cause I got stung 5 times while mowing & I dont even really mow, I let my guys mow 90%


----------



## Triple L

Nice machine... even though it's a kubota  any winter plans for it?


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's really not fast enough to road around my route but I'll find something for it to do.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1647383 said:


> Nice machine... even though it's a kubota  any winter plans for it?


I'd buy a Kubota before I bought a Ford.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*kubota*

Nice machine Markus 
There hasn't been many equipment pictures in a while.

read a story this am and thought it was interesting.
http://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/a-...save-lives-and-employ-brothers-213447736.html

I like when people make something up and follow thru with it.


----------



## Saliba

Mr.Markus;1647285 said:


> 2-3 inches off is tolerable for most mulchers, the consistency is important too, I used to switch to mulching mid july but I prefer the cut of side discharge and can't be bothered now.
> 
> We had a very wet year, no brown lawns to be seen, hard for anyone to screw up a lawn.
> 
> Bought a wasp free mower today...


Thanks for the input everyone. We had a mulcher on our own mower for the farm, but took it off as I am like you and prefer the side discharge look as our mulcher would always leave residue. I just pull the sweeper over it if it gets overdue.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1647422 said:


> I'd buy a Kubota before I bought a Ford.


I no longer own a ford... gm thru and thru...

11' 1 year old all Aluminum body is still for sale, $7000 if anyone is interested or knows anyone...


----------



## greywynd

Triple L;1647438 said:


> I no longer own a ford... gm thru and thru...
> 
> 11' 1 year old all Aluminum body is still for sale, $7000 if anyone is interested or knows anyone...


So you're downgrading?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

chad buys equipment like my wife buys purses


----------



## Triple L

upgrading in my eyes... 

With a nice big 6000 lb front axle in it too and a big ol dirty duramax


----------



## Mr.Markus

Doesn't the "goth" body fit on that.

Nice.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

won't your voth box go on there?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Voth....Haha!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

nice truck chad. those wheels are nice.

your gonna need to take more time off to wax and buff everything. might not be home intime for dinner


----------



## Triple L

Yeah the voth box will fit it's the same 84 ca but I want something a bit different for this truck


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1647438 said:


> I no longer own a ford... gm thru and thru...


Well its good to hear you made the right decision in the end, everyone makes mistakes as long as you learned from it!


----------



## cet

Triple L;1647444 said:


> upgrading in my eyes...
> 
> With a nice big 6000 lb front axle in it too and a big ol dirty duramax


Did you have to order that truck or were you lucky enough to find one with the heavy front axle?

Still going with the Boss?


----------



## greywynd

Triple L;1647444 said:


> upgrading in my eyes...
> 
> With a nice big 6000 lb front axle in it too and a big ol dirty duramax


Just 2wd? At least that means the tow truck can hook onto the rear and go.


----------



## Triple L

Im not silly enough to buy a 2wd truck 

I was lucky enough to find this one on autotrader... Its got everything I was after: power locks and windows, dual tanks, dual alternators, pto prep with in cab controls, plow prep (hense how it came with the 6k front axle) and shiny wheels  No carpet but electronic 4wd (clean floor) exactly how I would have spec'd the truck if I was to order it except the interior is the wrong colour... grey instead of black... but for what I stole it for... I can live with it...


----------



## JD Dave

Nice truck Chad. hope you got a good deal on the GM after the bath on the Ford.


----------



## Mr.Markus

That is a sweet find. The grey interior won't show the salt dust as much and you can save some money on armour all... You'll love having a vinyl floor in a work truck. If it were black I would buy it from you next spring when you post it up.


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus;1647483 said:


> That is a sweet find. The grey interior won't show the salt dust as much and you can save some money on armour all... You'll love having a vinyl floor in a work truck. If it were black I would buy it from you next spring when you post it up.


A vehicle wrap would fix that for ya Markus.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1647483 said:


> That is a sweet find. The grey interior won't show the salt dust as much and you can save some money on armour all... You'll love having a vinyl floor in a work truck. If it were black I would buy it from you next spring when you post it up.


Yeah I never thought of the salt dust it'll be good for that... haha funny thing is your probably right lol

Thanks guys I'm sure it will take care of me well


----------



## Grassman09

This is what happens when I buy Duramaxs...

Still don't have a clear answer on whats wrong with it. Turbo over boost and something with the variable vanes.

At least with a Ford any scan tool will work on it.. I was limited to where I could take the truck last week when it died.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1647545 said:


> This is what happens when I buy Duramaxs...
> 
> Still don't have a clear answer on whats wrong with it. Turbo over boost and something with the variable vanes.
> 
> At least with a Ford any scan tool will work on it.. I was limited to where I could take the truck last week when it died.


Dave when I took mine to my mechanic he scanned it with no problem. He is a 1 man show that has limited tools so I'm not sure why this is so hard to scan. Is it not throwing codes or can they not read them? Where did you take it to? Humberview might be a good option.


----------



## cet

Triple L;1647477 said:


> Im not silly enough to buy a 2wd truck
> 
> I was lucky enough to find this one on autotrader... Its got everything I was after: power locks and windows, dual tanks, dual alternators, pto prep with in cab controls, plow prep (hense how it came with the 6k front axle) and shiny wheels  No carpet but electronic 4wd (clean floor) exactly how I would have spec'd the truck if I was to order it except the interior is the wrong colour... grey instead of black... but for what I stole it for... I can live with it...


That's a great find. Interior colour would be the least of my worries. Put a towel on the seat and go.

I have titanium grey in my new truck and after 6 months I have to say I like it better then the black in my old truck. I have to clean it more often but that might be a good thing.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1647545 said:


> This is what happens when I buy Duramaxs...
> 
> Still don't have a clear answer on whats wrong with it. Turbo over boost and something with the variable vanes.
> 
> At least with a Ford any scan tool will work on it.. I was limited to where I could take the truck last week when it died.


Any GM scan tool will work on a GM.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1647587 said:


> Any GM scan tool will work on a GM.


Only as good as the "tool" scanning it...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1647652 said:


> Only as good as the "tool" scanning it...


That was funny

Dodge has built in code checker. 
Not sure if that's a good thing or just so many issues

Turn key on off on off on. Look at odometer for codes


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1647652 said:


> Only as good as the "tool" scanning it...


Ha! It just gives you a code and you change the part most times. Very simple.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Man, fall is here, snow won't be far. 

what codes is it throwing Dave?


----------



## greywynd

Leaves are starting to turn. Still feel it's early for it though.


----------



## G.Landscape

> To our valued community members,
> 
> The Kijiji site is currently experiencing a few temporary technical issues.
> 
> The visitor counters on ads are occasionally being improperly inflated


I guess Chad didn't have over 100,000 hits in his excavator....


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1647795 said:


> I guess Chad didn't have over 100,000 hits in his excavator....


I was going to say lol


----------



## grandview

Nice job Canada


----------



## greywynd

grandview;1647847 said:


> Nice job Canada


Ours are fakes, south of the border I don't think you need those stickers.


----------



## G.Landscape

greywynd;1647867 said:


> Ours are fakes, south of the border I don't think you need those stickers.


i guess you don't remember this....pot hole.... in the forest city....


----------



## BC Handyman

It's suppost to get down to 2c on thurs night here, winter is getting close.


----------



## goel

TWN is calling for a frost warning for Guelph tonight.


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1647903 said:


> TWN is calling for a frost warning for Guelph tonight.


Better put a salter on. It was cold cutting this morning at 7am.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1647695 said:


> Man, fall is here, snow won't be far.
> 
> what codes is it throwing Dave?


Told me last week Turbo over boost and some other turbo issue. Today he says he doesn't have the connector for the scanner or something.

The shops in Milton are not so swift or fast.


----------



## cet

I got a call in the middle of the summer asking if I would have the equipment to plow 2 Board offices and a new school that was being built. Sure I told them. He said he would let me know if it was a go and I could go price them. Yesterday I got an email to set up a date to review my schools. I asked him about the 2 Board offices and the new school, this is a different board employee. He responds today that I already have them. I wonder who did the pricing?  I wonder how far I can push the envelope this time. payup


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1648057 said:


> I got a call in the middle of the summer asking if I would have the equipment to plow 2 Board offices and a new school that was being built. Sure I told them. He said he would let me know if it was a go and I could go price them. Yesterday I got an email to set up a date to review my schools. I asked him about the 2 Board offices and the new school, this is a different board employee. He responds today that I already have them. I wonder who did the pricing?  I wonder how far I can push the envelope this time. payup


Even an old dog gets thrown a bone once in a while.


----------



## Mr.Markus

if he's anything like my dogs he'll gum it to death and snarl at the other dogs when they come around....


----------



## cet

This old dog still misses his dog. 

But I got a new Cat yesterday.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1648093 said:


> This old dog still misses his dog.
> 
> But I got a new Cat yesterday.


Congrats on the new kitten Chris, I'm sure you'll be super happy with it


----------



## greywynd

Dean, was nice seeing you, and meeting your other half today. Glad I could give you a lead to help you out on that job.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have a site cleanup that I am doing and there is about 1000 skids. Mark found me someone with an outdoor furnace that took alot of the pieces. Thanks again Mark.
The brutal part is they are piled and scattered. Its like playing jenga with a bobcat. 
I had a lady call me yesterday from one of my ad's and ask me if I could pick her out a nice one and deliver it. She wanted 1 skid. 
Congrats on the loader Cet. Did you beat that guy up like you were talking about on the horst snowwing you were talking about. LOL


----------



## schrader

cet;1648093 said:


> This old dog still misses his dog.
> 
> But I got a new Cat yesterday.


I completely missed that one, good luck with the new toy.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1648206 said:


> I have a site cleanup that I am doing and there is about 1000 skids. Mark found me someone with an outdoor furnace that took alot of the pieces. Thanks again Mark.
> The brutal part is they are piled and scattered. Its like playing jenga with a bobcat.
> I had a lady call me yesterday from one of my ad's and ask me if I could pick her out a nice one and deliver it. She wanted 1 skid.
> Congrats on the loader Cet. Did you beat that guy up like you were talking about on the horst snowwing you were talking about. LOL


The guy with the Horst was a PITA to deal with. Wonder how he ever sells anything. 

A gallon of gas and a match might make quick work of those skids.

Thanks Cory.


----------



## BC Handyman

Sweet, they updated the weather & it suppost to get to a low of 0c tomorrow night here in town. First Snow has already fallen in many places around me, but they all higher elevations then here. None the less though it will be soon enough the white gold will start falling. Placed my ads for shovelers today, got another few confirms I'm doing their properties. Really I still got 4+ weeks of summer work to get done, I dont know if I'll have time to get it all done before it gets too cold. Anybody else feels that winter coming soon?


----------



## greywynd

We've been having frost here the last few nights. The snow can stay away til new years, more than enough to do in the meantime.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1648310 said:


> The guy with the Horst was a PITA to deal with. Wonder how he ever sells anything.
> 
> A gallon of gas and a match might make quick work of those skids.
> 
> Thanks Cory.


11 plows got moved today and it's finally out, good things come with time


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Its been a wet early summer followed by nicer wash weather this fall. Glad to see everyone is doing well. Lots of stuff up for grabs these days.. Funny Chad selling his fords while I bought two in a row.

Here's a look into the crystal ball of the winter...


----------



## greywynd

Finally gaining major headway on the addition job I'm working on, was a delay getting rafters. Apparently 2x12", x 24' long aren't a common item. 

They were a bit of a pita to deal with, but they're all cut and placed now. Finish some fascia and a few other ofds an ends, and start nailing plywood on tomorrow.


----------



## SHAWZER

Anyone else getting frustrated waiting on PM companies to make decisions on snow contracts ? I would like to know in may . lol.


----------



## BC Handyman

Not I, the PM companies I work for are the one's who got back to me first this year, even though I know more will be calling after the first few snows, when they relize they better figure something out for this winter, I like the late desperate onespayup


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mornings are cold foggy and wet but it sure does warm up nice and quick. The grass is loving this weather.


----------



## goel

Ontario Court of Appeal judges rule that holding a cell phone while driving is always illegal.

http://syndication.cbc.ca/mobile/html/story/2013/09/27/1.1871253.html


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1648894 said:


> Ontario Court of Appeal judges rule that holding a cell phone while driving is always illegal.
> 
> http://syndication.cbc.ca/mobile/html/story/2013/09/27/1.1871253.html


Link no work.


----------



## goel

Grassman09;1648916 said:


> Link no work.


I thought you might be interested in this article.
_________________________

The Ontario Court of Appeal has ruled that it's illegal to hold a cell phone or mobile communications device while driving, even for just a short period of time.
_________________________
This story, forwarded to you, appears on http://www.cbc.ca at the following URL:

http://syndication.cbc.ca/mobile/html/story/2013/09/27/1.1871253.html


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1648918 said:


> I thought you might be interested in this article.
> _________________________
> 
> The Ontario Court of Appeal has ruled that it's illegal to hold a cell phone or mobile communications device while driving, even for just a short period of time.
> _________________________
> This story, forwarded to you, appears on http://www.cbc.ca at the following URL:
> 
> http://syndication.cbc.ca/mobile/html/story/2013/09/27/1.1871253.html


Why? I have bluetooh in the truck and only use imsg when parked. Has speech recognition too so I don't need to hold the phone. :salute:


----------



## goel

Not to u personally You newbie. Everyone in general. 

Look at the vehicles around you, seems every second one has phone in hands nowadays.


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1648924 said:


> Not to u personally You newbie. Everyone in general.
> 
> Look at the vehicles around you, seems every second one has phone in hands nowadays.


Seen a few truckers in Milton at 401 and 25 phone in one hand crawling thru the intersection other hand on the wheel.


----------



## DeVries

I think the ban is a crock. I can be just as distracted in my wife's van with all the stuff that comes from the factory like the radio, gps, putting dvd's in for the kids etc. I think you can be just as distracted holding a phone or talking with blue tooth as you can be talking to someone in your vehicle that is sitting beside you. Most people drive with one hand anyways so holding the phone is no distraction for most.
I have seen it many times where even the cops are talking on phones while driving. Can truckers still legally use their cb's or is that banned now too?


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;1648933 said:


> I have seen it many times where even the cops are talking on phones while driving.


Do as I say, not as I do. :waving:


----------



## schrader

The worst is the people with there damn dog on their lap while they are trying to drive, no way that can be safe.


----------



## cet

I have no problem with people taking on the phone but the damn typing is dangerous.

I was coming up Weston Road awhile ago. There was a cop beside me and he was using his laptop. The light went orange and the guy in front of him hit the brakes pretty hard. The cop didn't see him a first and missed him by a foot at most. I'm sure the guy would have gone through the light if he didn't have the cop behind him.


----------



## Grassman09

Dean is this your line painting machine? 
Anyone know What's up with the flames is that to dry the paint or heat the ground? Interesting for sure. 
Line painting.


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;1648933 said:


> I think the ban is a crock. I can be just as distracted in my wife's van with all the stuff that comes from the factory like the radio, gps, putting dvd's in for the kids etc. I think you can be just as distracted holding a phone or talking with blue tooth as you can be talking to someone in your vehicle that is sitting beside you. Most people drive with one hand anyways so holding the phone is no distraction for most.
> I have seen it many times where even the cops are talking on phones while driving. Can truckers still legally use their cb's or is that banned now too?


CB's and 2 way's are exempt. Talking is fine it's the texting and surfing that causes the most accidents so it's just better to ban them all. I still talk on my phone even though a lot of our equipment has Bluetooth now. I bet in 10 years Bluetooth will become a lot better.


----------



## forbidden

Looks west at the Rockies to all the fresh snow..... just throwing it out there. One more week of landscaping in High River (that was a real mess everyone, way worse damage occurred that one would ever think a flood is capable of) and then we are into fall cleanup. I hate fall cleanup. Let it snow early again.


----------



## greywynd

Must be fall. Got asked today to do a quote on a 40x80' pole barn, and another one on 60' of new wooden fence, and a 16' x 40' interlock patio. Both are fairly sure go aheads for this fall if things line up right. 

And here I was hoping to have some downtime to get a few things of mine done.


----------



## Grassman09

Just priced out two Swenson salter in Canada from Drive products and in USA from ESI from the site here.

Drive is close to $13'000 ESI is $6800.00


----------



## BC Handyman

wow, with that price diff you can get 2 for 1


----------



## Triple L

Ive found Canadian dealers really on the ball lately... My last 2 trucks and 2 plows are all Canadian because it wasn't worth my while... Before I didn't buy anything in Canada and my trucks and plows all came from the states.... Are you sure they are both the same and apples to apples?


----------



## Triple L

and to keep Dean happy here is a picture of my new Bay Lynx 9-15... Seems like a nice plow we'll see in a few months tho


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1649247 said:


> Ive found Canadian dealers really on the ball lately... My last 2 trucks and 2 plows are all Canadian because it wasn't worth my while... Before I didn't buy anything in Canada and my trucks and plows all came from the states.... Are you sure they are both the same and apples to apples?


I know a gal that works there but shes new at that line of stuff so im hoping shes wrong but if shes not I think I'll rent a billboard on Shawson advertising my prices at $8500 installed. Clintar and all the city's buy there stuff from them so it wouldn't surprise me if that was a correct price.

Why Machinabilty over the Horst? That loader is old time for a new one no? lol


----------



## cet

Chad it looks good, maybe not the right yellow though. You might have to fix that.

I like the position of the mirrors on your loader. Looks like there set up to check out the girls walking down the sidewalk.

Dave I would be surprised if there was still that much of a difference. Sounds like someone might have the pricing wrong. Are you looking at stainless hydraulic? I have 3 Swenson but on one of them the track is twice as wide as the other 2. It's by far the best salter I have.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Dean loves pictures 
Sure is a nice plow. 9-13 9-15 is awesome cause you can still get in a parking spot or between trailers. I find the 10-16 makes it harder. I've been in the store for the week an it was probably a good thing as the paperwork was piling up. Contracts are all renewed and I only lost a per push $50 job so that's great. I've signed additional work and there are a few window shopping my services still. I could do it with rentall equipment but the temptation to buy something is always there. I'm really excited about spreading the discount sand I bought last season . tonight I was at the house doing some work and the dogs were in the fenced yard. Rex new game is to wait till someone on a bike rides by and bark when they get to the tree. He scared a guy so bad tonight I had to go see the guy cause he fell off his bike on my grass.
I had a hard time not laughing. The guy was laughing a bit also.


----------



## Grassman09

Chris I gave her the part numbers to the MDV series, so I don't see how she can screw it up. The ones with Honda engines she priced out a few hundred less. The big one on my international is 24" chain that's prob what you got too and that's what she prob priced accidentally. DEL Equipment gave me allot better pricing. 

I think it would be best to stick with swenson as I don't know who I could get saltdogg parts from close buy.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1649343 said:


> Dean loves pictures
> Sure is a nice plow. 9-13 9-15 is awesome cause you can still get in a parking spot or between trailers. I find the 10-16 makes it harder. I've been in the store for the week an it was probably a good thing as the paperwork was piling up. Contracts are all renewed and I only lost a per push $50 job so that's great. I've signed additional work and there are a few window shopping my services still. I could do it with rentall equipment but the temptation to buy something is always there. I'm really excited about spreading the discount sand I bought last season . tonight I was at the house doing some work and the dogs were in the fenced yard. Rex new game is to wait till someone on a bike rides by and bark when they get to the tree. He scared a guy so bad tonight I had to go see the guy cause he fell off his bike on my grass.
> I had a hard time not laughing. The guy was laughing a bit also.


Ha ha that's awesome about Rex and the contracts too.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1649344 said:


> Chris I gave her the part numbers to the MDV series, so I don't see how she can screw it up. The ones with Honda engines she priced out a few hundred less. The big one on my international is 24" chain that's prob what you got too and that's what she prob priced accidentally. DEL Equipment gave me allot better pricing.
> 
> I think it would be best to stick with swenson as I don't know who I could get saltdogg parts from close buy.


It is always nice to be able to get parts but what could you need for a salter. The hydraulic one's never brake, and the gas one's have to be pretty common. The one salter we snapped the drag chain 3 times 2 winters ago so before last winter I bought a new drag chain for it. The only thing that might screw up is the clutch on the pump and that you can get pretty easily.

I have 3 Swenson and 1 saltdog and I will say it is the cheapest built.


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1649380 said:


> It is always nice to be able to get parts but what could you need for a salter. The hydraulic one's never brake, and the gas one's have to be pretty common. The one salter we snapped the drag chain 3 times 2 winters ago so before last winter I bought a new drag chain for it. The only thing that might screw up is the clutch on the pump and that you can get pretty easily.
> 
> I have 3 Swenson and 1 saltdog and I will say it is the cheapest built.


I'm not so sure what I'd need either for a salter.

Ever see a downeaster? Stainles steele but mild Steele welds they just spray paint the welds silver. lol My electric replacement tailgate salter like pristine runs came pre filled with water and quit at the most inconvenient time. I drove to new Hampshire to get that dump/salter combo too.

Can an electric or Gas be converted over to Hydraulic or is it best to just sell it and buy a Hydro model when the time comes? Is the Honda engine worth the extra coin? I know the Hondas just sip fuel vs other engines.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1649418 said:


> I'm not so sure what I'd need either for a salter.
> 
> Ever see a downeaster? Stainles steele but mild Steele welds they just spray paint the welds silver. lol My electric replacement tailgate salter like pristine runs came pre filled with water and quit at the most inconvenient time. I drove to new Hampshire to get that dump/salter combo too.
> 
> Can an electric or Gas be converted over to Hydraulic or is it best to just sell it and buy a Hydro model when the time comes? Is the Honda engine worth the extra coin? I know the Hondas just sip fuel vs other engines.


Dave you're going to load a 4.5 yard salter with $400 worth of salt, are you really going to worry about how much fuel you use to spread it. When we had gas salters the were mostly Briggs except 1 Honda and it gave us most of the problems.

They can all be converted. If you look at your salter they are mostly set up to except gas or hydraulic, not to sure on the electric ones but I think they might be harder.

The best hydraulic salter is where the spinner motor is mounted under the spinner. No shaft and pillow blocks to screw up.


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1649429 said:


> Dave you're going to load a 4.5 yard salter with $400 worth of salt, are you really going to worry about how much fuel you use to spread it. When we had gas salters the were mostly Briggs except 1 Honda and it gave us most of the problems.
> 
> They can all be converted. If you look at your salter they are mostly set up to except gas or hydraulic, not to sure on the electric ones but I think they might be harder.
> 
> The best hydraulic salter is where the spinner motor is mounted under the spinner. No shaft and pillow blocks to screw up.


HA Ha true. I do want to go full hydro on the truck eventually just don't think its in the cards this season. My friend emailed me back and said shes is confused when it comes to swenson stuff so she must have messed up. I do wonder how the electric chain drives work from them. There weak link is there controller as you say.


----------



## BC Handyman

cet;1649380 said:


> The one salter we snapped the drag chain 3 times 2 winters ago so before last winter I bought a new drag chain for it. The only thing that might screw up is the clutch on the pump and that you can get pretty easily.
> .


why did the drag chain brake so much? just old? also why would the clutch on the pump go?


----------



## cet

BC Handyman;1649501 said:


> why did the drag chain brake so much? just old? also why would the clutch on the pump go?


Yes old. 
The clutch pump on the 5500 sits very close to the road. It rusts and then the magnet gets weak. Or the guys hit the switch in the summer and the pump runs and they don't hear it until it's burnt out. Happened twice. The other trucks we have never replaced the clutch pump.


----------



## BC Handyman

Ah, good to know, I've been there with guys turning stuff on in summer so they can burn out.


----------



## greywynd

The AC clutch on my one truck is down low too, it puked a couple years ago. Talk about a nightmare to replace.


----------



## BC Handyman

so cet & greywynd, what brand are you running that the clutch is so low, swenson? are other brands higher?


----------



## greywynd

BC Handyman;1649577 said:


> so cet & greywynd, what brand are you running that the clutch is so low, swenson? are other brands higher?


Mine was an air conditioning clutch, not a pump clutch. The AC conpressor was tucked in beside the oil pan, in front of the starter, and right above the frame cross member for the motor mounts.


----------



## cet

BC Handyman;1649577 said:


> so cet & greywynd, what brand are you running that the clutch is so low, swenson? are other brands higher?


Has nothing to do with the brand of salter. It's the style truck it is on. This one is on a W5500, cab over. All the plumping is outside the truck which is not good. Usually there is a flow valve inside the truck with a level to engage the system. If you turn the system on and it's not engaged it will circulate so you don't put load on the clutch pump. Because this one is outside it is always engaged and there is a toggle switch inside the cab to turn the pump on. Now I pull the fuse as soon as we take the salter off the truck.

It's a Muncie clutch pump.


----------



## cet

This is what should be in the cab. You push the vertical level horizontal to engage the hydraulics. On my W5500 it's mounted to the frame.


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1649630 said:


> This is what should be in the cab. You push the vertical level horizontal to engage the hydraulics. On my W5500 it's mounted to the frame.


You talking about this? Or the more common one where the hoses run into the cab. If you leave that on it sounds like a rattle snake or one of them Indian pressure cookers. Mine does anyhow.

We drove 11 hrs from Pennsylvania with the PTO switched on. but then again the rear cans looked like swiss cheese glad the scales were closed.


----------



## cet

I'm talking about the ones with hoses. Because the cab of the W5500 tilts forward the hoses don't work so they mounted it on the frame. All there is is a toggle switch to turn the clutch pump on.


----------



## Grassman09

This kind eh? Seen a few of these mounted outside of the cab.


----------



## BC Handyman

Ah ok, that makes more.... or any sence. I was completely lost thinking what the heck is hanging off bigger spreaders. lol I feel dumb, dont know why I thought you were talking about a spreader. I will admit I know jack about engines, only things I know is from watching the guys I pay to fix my stuff. Jst today i could not figure out why my jd mower just stopped working, I knew there was spark & air, I thought it was a fuel pump prob, turned out my gas tank was full of water somehow, prob about 1 gallon of water, not sure if my guys were trying to wash out a gas can or what. lol but I did know it was a fuel prob


----------



## Grassman09

Ha same with my deere front mount mower. Bought it a few years back for adding a 54" snow blade up front. Tried to flog it off on some red head, It died on him just as he was booking it down the road at full speed. That was priceless. Took the tanks off it was full with pine needles twigs moss and dirt. Ran a fuel line into a oil jug filled with fresh diesel and it ran like a champ.


----------



## BC Handyman

Ya I drained the tank as far as I could siphon, it pulls fuel from the top of tank so I cant drain it completely by pulling fuel line off, not sure if I should run it dry then fill with fresh gas, or just fill it now. It running great now, after I drained most of the fuel. What you think is best for machine?


----------



## musclecarboy

Selling my truck if anyone is interested. This is the truck I bought from JD Dave a few years ago and my father drove it since then. The truck is so f'n mint and I love it, but just have no use for it anymore.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...92-V-plow-W0QQAdIdZ528359314QQfeaturedAdZtrue


----------



## Grassman09

BC Handyman;1649718 said:


> Ya I drained the tank as far as I could siphon, it pulls fuel from the top of tank so I cant drain it completely by pulling fuel line off, not sure if I should run it dry then fill with fresh gas, or just fill it now. It running great now, after I drained most of the fuel. What you think is best for machine?


Can you not pull the tank off? Not sure running it dry is good if its got water in there. My machine has pick up lines from the top too.


----------



## BC Handyman

I'm sure I could, but I ain't. Looking under it, it looks like it would be a big pain, fresh full tank I'll do since it seems to be fine now. I just really hope my bobcat fuel line dont freeze up again this winter, 2 winters in row it has. On weather side, the ski hill 30km away got it's first snow over the last few days.


----------



## Grassman09

You run howes fuel treatment or power service in the bobcat? I always throw a few glubs in my diesel even so it's treated at refinery. Esp in the off-road diesel. Put sta bil in your regular fuel. It's the pink stuff u can get it at tsc or CDN tire princess auto maybe. I triple dose all my equipment in the fall the last few uses. Also keep a bottle of there diesel 911 on hand in case you get jelling.


----------



## Grassman09

12345678910


----------



## BC Handyman

yes sir I ALWAYS use diesel conditioner(even same brand in your pic & also kleen flow brand) in the skid, ever since I found out water was gettin somehow, I dont even use gerry cans for the bobcat, realy it a bit of a mystery, even to the bobcat tech, I've gone through 12 fuel filters in 2 years, in winter I pretty much have to change the fuel filter after a handfull of uses, & yes I use the drain cap on fuel filter before & after each use, cause I have to. only thing I think of is someone dont like me or melting snow gets in somehow. Even though I brush it off good before I use it. I'm thinking this year I'll try to drain the tank before winter as I only used it for 20 hrs this summer, so less then a tank of deisel.


----------



## Triple L

musclecarboy;1649731 said:


> Selling my truck if anyone is interested. This is the truck I bought from JD Dave a few years ago and my father drove it since then. The truck is so f'n mint and I love it, but just have no use for it anymore.
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...92-V-plow-W0QQAdIdZ528359314QQfeaturedAdZtrue


Did you sell your dually yet?


----------



## A Man

Anyone looking for a nice hydraulic salter? I have this one forsale
http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...0-Hydraulic-only-used-once-W0QQAdIdZ529508677


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

musclecarboy;1649731 said:


> Selling my truck if anyone is interested. This is the truck I bought from JD Dave a few years ago and my father drove it since then. The truck is so f'n mint and I love it, but just have no use for it anymore.
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...92-V-plow-W0QQAdIdZ528359314QQfeaturedAdZtrue


Must sell baby on the way would be more believable being JD's old truck. Still looks good wesport


----------



## schrader

Kinda of hard to think snow when its 24 degrees out today. PM's are dragging their feet on a few of my contracts, picked up a new condo yesterday, if all my others sign up might be looking for a new skiddy for the winter.


----------



## musclecarboy

MIDTOWNPC;1649879 said:


> Must sell baby on the way would be more believable being JD's old truck. Still looks good wesport


Starting to show it's age but it's been a great truck. Really love this thing but both are going and I'm getting myself something newer.

Chad, dually is long gone. Sold to someone down your way. He was pissed it needed front end work once he put it on a hoist lol


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

You are lucky he wasn't from Scarborough Tom... that's how people get shot! haha

We are looking into a Tandom Axle for the spring, just wanted some advice. I am being told by people that a Tri-axle doesn't make alot of sense.

We have a load of garbage (20 yards) out of our yard every week, a load of brush (20 yards) every week. April to Oct - we will have at least 5 bins a week for the next month for leaves.

In the winter, we have one property that will need auto removal of snow (20 yards) a storm.

We have 4 landscaping crews currently, and I like the idea of having all of their equipment in "mobile storage units" that could be dropped off at a jobsite, and keep things safe at night etc.

I like the idea of a big salter going on the back of it to take care of our larger plaza's.

I like the idea of not trailering equipment around, and floating it in a bin.

We also have a yard that will have 10 bins in it over the next few months, we would get material ourselves if it made sense, and deliver material to our jobs with it... if it made sense.

We have a deal with a quarry now, and a tractor trailer costs us $500 for a delivery right now and I hear that the new Kenworth can get decent milage.

We currently spend about $150,000 a year with our disposal company by taking things from our yard. We would guessimate that that is 50% dump fee's, 50% to them.

Based on these rough numbers, which I am not 100% on, and will try and get better numbers asap, would you go down the road of having a tandem roll off truck?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1649937 said:


> You are lucky he wasn't from Scarborough Tom... that's how people get shot! haha
> 
> We are looking into a Tandom Axle for the spring, just wanted some advice. I am being told by people that a Tri-axle doesn't make alot of sense.
> 
> We have a load of garbage (20 yards) out of our yard every week, a load of brush (20 yards) every week. April to Oct - we will have at least 5 bins a week for the next month for leaves.
> 
> In the winter, we have one property that will need auto removal of snow (20 yards) a storm.
> 
> We have 4 landscaping crews currently, and I like the idea of having all of their equipment in "mobile storage units" that could be dropped off at a jobsite, and keep things safe at night etc.
> 
> I like the idea of a big salter going on the back of it to take care of our larger plaza's.
> 
> I like the idea of not trailering equipment around, and floating it in a bin.
> 
> We also have a yard that will have 10 bins in it over the next few months, we would get material ourselves if it made sense, and deliver material to our jobs with it... if it made sense.
> 
> We have a deal with a quarry now, and a tractor trailer costs us $500 for a delivery right now and I hear that the new Kenworth can get decent milage.
> 
> We currently spend about $150,000 a year with our disposal company by taking things from our yard. We would guessimate that that is 50% dump fee's, 50% to them.
> 
> Based on these rough numbers, which I am not 100% on, and will try and get better numbers asap, would you go down the road of having a tandem roll off truck?
> 
> Thanks guys!


Can you get the truck thru discount rental co like the fords? 

Nothing gets good mileage with all the emission stuff on it now adays. I talked to one guy with a similar truck was saying you literally have to park the truck to let it do its regen.


----------



## DeVries

A Man;1649868 said:


> Anyone looking for a nice hydraulic salter? I have this one forsale
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...0-Hydraulic-only-used-once-W0QQAdIdZ529508677


Did you buy the old Clintar truck that was posted on here a while ago?


----------



## A Man

DeVries;1649958 said:


> Did you buy the old Clintar truck that was posted on here a while ago?


I did, comes back from paint tomorrow. Hopefully ends up being a good truck.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1649943 said:


> Can you get the truck thru discount rental co like the fords?
> 
> Nothing gets good mileage with all the emission stuff on it now adays. I talked to one guy with a similar truck was saying you literally have to park the truck to let it do its regen.


You heard wrong. The emission system on our new Pete has been really good (touch wood). we do only avg 4.1 Mpg but were grossed at 63,500 Kg's most of the time and very short trips. I'm betting a tandem will hook and lift will get close to 8 witch isn't probably much difference then his Fords are getting.

Jon the salter should pay for the truck and you'll get to use the rest of the year for next to nothing.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

we don't really have a ton of places that could use that type of salter, but it would be nice to have. 

Overall, everyone here's good things about the Kenworth?


----------



## BC Handyman

I dont hear much bad about Kenworth in general, the local kenworth shop is never too full so I assume they pretty good, On the weather side out my way, it was -5c last night here in Cranbrook, colder in the valley.


----------



## DeVries

Radar picture looks like snow is not all that far off http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?animate=true&location=default


----------



## G.Landscape

So we are looking to get a transfer tank for fueling on-site machines this year, does anyone know off hand what the restriction is for Capacity? or where to get that info? Thinking about the weather guard ones, anyone have any reviews or other suggestions?


----------



## greywynd

Just pick a tank that fits with what you carry in the truck. More important is the pump, mine's a fill-rite, never had an issue with it, but corrosion of the electrical parts can be an issue.


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1650355 said:


> So we are looking to get a transfer tank for fueling on-site machines this year, does anyone know off hand what the restriction is for Capacity? or where to get that info? Thinking about the weather guard ones, anyone have any reviews or other suggestions?


For Combustible materials (diesel, Kerosene and the like ) The limit is quite large can't remember exactly what but more than you'll likely stuff in your truck. Flammable materials like Gasoline it's quite small about 5 20L Jerry cans.

I've always used the plain white rectangular not L shaped 305L tanks from TSC. 
Then a plain old pump from Princess auto. It's the damn hoses or filter seals I always seem to have a problem with but those pumps and tanks just go and go.


----------



## Grassman09

I use a 90 Gal all aluminum tank with a big pump. 1" diameter Hose. Has a locking fuel cap on it same style cars use. They have two small tabs at the bottom of the tank to bolt into your truck bed floor. I don't trust those to hold the tank full with fuel.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200318087_200318087


----------



## greywynd

Grassman09;1650426 said:


> I use a 90 Gal all aluminum tank with a big pump. 1" diameter Hose. Has a locking fuel cap on it same style cars use. They have two small tabs at the bottom of the tank to bolt into your truck bed floor. I don't trust those to hold the tank full with fuel.
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200318087_200318087


Mine's a 100 gallon saddle tank from a truck with a pump added. I use two 2" ratchet straps on it and depending on what truck/bed it's in it can still wiggle a little now and then. (Like 1/2-1" of movement from bumpy roads etc.)

I was always under the understanding that 100 gallons or less weren't an issue, over requires placards. I don't know that for certain, but have heard it lots of times.

Also be prepared to be stopped by Ministry of Revenue, as soon as they see a transfer tank, they like to check the vehicle tanks for dyed fuel.


----------



## JD Dave

As long as it's less then 100 gallons you don't need placards. That being said we've had a 160 gallon tank in our truck since 1988 and I've when pulled over I've just said it was 100 gallons and they've never looked any further. I really need to get a bigger one but this does well most of the time.


----------



## G.Landscape

Thanks Guys, I do like the L-tanks with the option of a storage box since we have a tool chest on the truck now I would hate to loose that space. 100gal would be lots, most storms it would be topping of 3 or 4 skid steers so don't think we need more then that.


----------



## cet

The white L tank is on sale at TSC. 360 litres for $500. No idea if that's good or not.


----------



## cet

Dave is that DEF in the back of your truck?


----------



## greywynd

Every now and then tsc has the aluminum L tank/tool box combo on sale too. I think someday I may splurge for one of them. 

Sadly I noticed the bottom of my truck toolbox is drooping, guess the boxes of nails and tools etc have been a bit much for it. May have to fire up the aluminum glue gun and add some reinforcing to it.


----------



## cet

greywynd;1650457 said:


> Every now and then tsc has the aluminum L tank/tool box combo on sale too. I think someday I may splurge for one of them.
> 
> Sadly I noticed the bottom of my truck toolbox is drooping, guess the boxes of nails and tools etc have been a bit much for it. May have to fire up the aluminum glue gun and add some reinforcing to it.


It's on sale too, $850.


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1650448 said:


> Dave is that DEF in the back of your truck?


Good eye yes. Just threw in 5 gallons the other day. I buy my friend a case of beer and in return he fills my jugs or gives me a mini tote of def.



greywynd;1650457 said:


> Every now and then tsc has the aluminum L tank/tool box combo on sale too. I think someday I may splurge for one of them.
> 
> Sadly I noticed the bottom of my truck toolbox is drooping, guess the boxes of nails and tools etc have been a bit much for it. May have to fire up the aluminum glue gun and add some reinforcing to it.


Those glue guns are neat. A friend does allot of that for dump truck drivers on there air tanks and dump body's. Painful to watch him weld those tanks.


----------



## greywynd

cet;1650465 said:


> It's on sale too, $850.


Not in the cards for this year. Spent enough on a second air compressor, 3 more nail guns, scaffolding, and some other tools this year already. I have a tank that works fine, just not as compact and pretty as that combination is. Lol


----------



## SHAWZER

greywynd;1650457 said:


> Every now and then tsc has the aluminum L tank/tool box combo on sale too. I think someday I may splurge for one of them.
> 
> Sadly I noticed the bottom of my truck toolbox is drooping, guess the boxes of nails and tools etc have been a bit much for it. May have to fire up the aluminum glue gun and add some reinforcing to it.


I have used my aluminum L tank/tool combo for 4 years now , 50 gal. is small but locking storage is handy.


----------



## snowman4

Good morning fellow Canadians

I need to price a deck repair job as time and material and that is not usually how I bid something.

I was just wondering if you guys could provide some thought as to what you think a fair rate to charge for labour
Also, what should the mark up on material be?

Thanks


----------



## greywynd

snowman4;1650522 said:


> Good morning fellow Canadians
> 
> I need to price a deck repair job as time and material and that is not usually how I bid something.
> 
> I was just wondering if you guys could provide some thought as to what you think a fair rate to charge for labour
> Also, what should the mark up on material be?
> 
> Thanks


Hmmm. Want to know the correct way to do it, or just something quick? Lol

If you price stuff already, you should know your costs. If so, then figure out your hourly costs and that's what you charge.

On T and M, I either let the customer pay for the material, if not I aim for 15-30% markup. Depends on the material, how long I have to carry the $$$ and so on. Some things can be more, some things are lower.


----------



## sepm

Anyone ever used ontrux for a roll off if so how do you like there system?


----------



## snowman4

greywynd;1650525 said:


> Hmmm. Want to know the correct way to do it, or just something quick? Lol
> 
> If you price stuff already, you should know your costs. If so, then *figure out your hourly costs and that's what you charge*.
> 
> On T and M, I either let the customer pay for the material, if not I aim for 15-30% markup. Depends on the material, how long I have to carry the $$$ and so on. Some things can be more, some things are lower.


Of course I know my costs already. Just don't know what the general going rate is for labour on a time basis and what markup is for material on a T&M basis.

Theres millions of different ways to come up with a price when you give someone a firm quote. If I need to explain further so you realize I'm not trying to get you to quote my first ever job for me I will.

But really, figure out my costs and charge them that? lol Is that what you do? What about making a bit of jingle for yourself?!


----------



## greywynd

snowman4;1650529 said:


> Of course I know my costs already. Just don't know what the general going rate is for labour on a time basis and what markup is for material on a T&M basis.
> 
> Theres millions of different ways to come up with a price when you give someone a firm quote. If I need to explain further so you realize I'm not trying to get you to quote my first ever job for me I will.
> 
> But really, figure out my costs and charge them that? lol Is that what you do? What about making a bit of jingle for yourself?!


Sounds like you are trying to turn a t and m into a firm quote. It's not. You take your hourly costs, add your percentage profit, and charge that per hour. So if your labour costs are $20/hour, and you want 20% profit, charge $24/hour, times the hours it takes to do the job.

T and m, means you make what you need to, but don't have as big a profit margin. There's also less risk than a firm quote.

'General' cost for labour will vary greatly, depending on area, quality/knowledge of the labourer, etc. A teenage kid that knows squat can't be billed at the same rate as a 25 year experienced tradesman. At the same time, if the tradesman ends up spending half a day doing menial cleanup, it has to be billed at trade rate to still make $$, and some customers will have issues with that.


----------



## A Man

snowman4;1650522 said:


> Good morning fellow Canadians
> 
> I need to price a deck repair job as time and material and that is not usually how I bid something.
> 
> I was just wondering if you guys could provide some thought as to what you think a fair rate to charge for labour
> Also, what should the mark up on material be?
> 
> Thanks


We rarely work hourly but a pretty common bill out rate for a carpenter is $65hr, apprentice goes for $55. Mark up on material is 25%. You won't get rich but you'll do ok at those rates. Not sure if that is of any help or not.

Anyone need a nice Blizzard plow?

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...611-snow-plow-one-year-old-W0QQAdIdZ530366681


----------



## R.G.PEEL

$35-45 works for guys you pay $20-25/hr. Adjust accordingly from your labour costs. Our market seems to work with that. Before the jingle, you also have to include something for the tools you are bringing to the party, and the wear/damage that they will see every hour they work. When we do hrly, that's what I charge.


----------



## TLG99

I hope everyone had a busy, profitable summer! I am in the final stages of making some big, completely new to me purchases and could really use some help/advice.

After many years of consideration, I have decided to add a tractor to our snow removal fleet. We plow mainly med/large size condos and small/med size commercial plazas. My main goals with this purchase is to plow quicker/more efficient on our larger lots, add some reassurance for those 30cm plus snowfalls and to keep all snow relocating income in house, etc., etc.

I have narrowed my choices to a John Deere 5085m or a Case 85 or 95u, with loader arms.

I would like a pusher box/blade up front and don't believe I need anything in the back, with the exception of some extra weight, perhaps. I have been looking at both HLA and Metal Pless, and like the idea of the winged blades.

Keep in mind, I have never used a tractor for anything before and operating one has been limited to the test drives I have taken. We do have one long time employee who has considerable tractor experience, and he will be our main operator in the short term at least.

So....your opinions on the tractor, make/model, box/blade makes/sizes.....anything obvious a first time tractor buyer might be missing, etc.?

I really appreciate your feedback, thanks!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I just noticed a commercial on during the leafs game that showed the NHL mascots playing debit card roulette.


----------



## Grassman09

Who are the leafs what is NHL?


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1650665 said:


> Who are the leafs what is NHL?


They're the guys that beat Ottawa tonight.


----------



## Grassman09

That's just a fluke.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

sepm;1650526 said:


> Anyone ever used ontrux for a roll off if so how do you like there system?


My Neighbour had one, it worked well, but the problem is that it wasn't popular, so when he went to sell it, no one wanted it... the dump for it was installed on one of my trucks.

I would stick with a more popular system for the resale ease.


----------



## BC Handyman

lol this is kinda funny to read, If you want my opinion, I would charge $30/man hr if it were here, if I were in ottawa(or any other major city) I would charge $50-$60/man hr.


----------



## snowman4

R.G.PEEL;1650559 said:


> $35-45 works for guys you pay $20-25/hr. Adjust accordingly from your labour costs. Our market seems to work with that. Before the jingle, you also have to include something for the tools you are bringing to the party, and the wear/damage that they will see every hour they work. When we do hrly, that's what I charge.


Thanks pal.

I was thinking $40 per hour and double the cost of the material because it's not a very big job. You just added a whole lot of confidence to that idea.


----------



## schrader

If all this rain were snow we would all be plowing like crazy, Looks like today is a rain day for us way to muddy to get anything done.


----------



## greywynd

Yep, woke up this am, wasn't raining, an I thought maybe it could be a productive outdoor day after all. 

Then looked at the radar to see complete colour all around, except one small bubble here at home. So much for that idea. 

So the morning's been spent catching up on domestic duties, and I think the afternoon will be for catching up on paperwork.


----------



## greywynd

Just watched this, a friend sent me the link. He's been following this and forwarding me stuff he finds.

http://www.thestar.com/news/home_vi...p4aSJ&bclid=1212964065001&bctid=2724681205001

It's a look at the tunnel to the island airport in Toronto.


----------



## adamhumberview

that is my friend joey's company technicore doing the tunnel.. they are also doing the new subway tunnel at black creek and eglington.. big time work over there


----------



## cet

Got some great news yesterday. My neighbor got transferred and they are moving. They are fine and keep to themselves but their property is a mess. They only moved in 4 years ago. For 2 years the bottom of their windows were rotten and I don't know how water wasn't going in the house. Right now they have 2 panels on the garage door pushed in. The last time they cut their grass was labour day weekend and a few weeks ago he put in a new laundry tub and the old one sat on the front lawn for 2 weeks. I'm not sure if some kid tossed it somewhere or if the garbage men actually took it. They have the largest house on the street, 3700sq'. home a lot and still no time to fix stuff.

I don't think the new people could be any worse.


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1651355 said:



> Got some great news yesterday. My neighbor got transferred and they are moving. They are fine and keep to themselves but their property is a mess. They only moved in 4 years ago. For 2 years the bottom of their windows were rotten and I don't know how water wasn't going in the house. Right now they have 2 panels on the garage door pushed in. The last time they cut their grass was labour day weekend and a few weeks ago he put in a new laundry tub and the old one sat on the front lawn for 2 weeks. I'm not sure if some kid tossed it somewhere or if the garbage men actually took it. They have the largest house on the street, 3700sq'. home a lot and still no time to fix stuff.
> 
> I don't think the new people could be any worse.


No what would another 4 years with people like that be right.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1651368 said:


> No what would another 4 years with people like that be right.


My neighbours just sold after 30yrs. They kept it nice...The new kids that bought it have done a lot of work and made it better.


----------



## Triple L

The city cuts my neighbours grass... can you imagine what that bill comes too???


----------



## cet

Triple L;1651429 said:


> The city cuts my neighbours grass... can you imagine what that bill comes too???


My wife wanted me to go over and cut their yard 2 weeks ago. The back is 140' wide and one side is 80-90'deep and it is over a foot right now. There's 2 males in their 40's plus a 15 year old plus the rest of the family.

They'll have to cut it now to list it, I hope I'm home that day.


----------



## forbidden

Who knows of a snow removal company / transportation provider in the Niagara region named Lombardi Haulage? I want to subcontract to the guy as he is bidding work at 50 cents a kilometer when the going rate is over double that.


----------



## schrader

Well that was a rough day, lost two condos to low ball scrubs. The new condo I picked up pays more than both of them combined so Ill survive but just getting tired of providing a superior service to my competitors and losing the job at the end of the year just for cost.
Looks like I will be getting one more condo to add to the list, only problem is my 5085 is a little to big for the place, I would love a skid but I don't realy feel comfortable spending that kind of my the way the condos are changing contractors lately. Time to go think, my brain is going to explode soon.


----------



## DeVries

forbidden;1651490 said:


> Who knows of a snow removal company / transportation provider in the Niagara region named Lombardi Haulage? I want to subcontract to the guy as he is bidding work at 50 cents a kilometer when the going rate is over double that.


Never heard of them, that doesn't mean they don't exist. There's a lot of gravel jockeys around here. 
They do work out in your neck of the woods?


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1651545 said:


> Well that was a rough day, lost two condos to low ball scrubs. The new condo I picked up pays more than both of them combined so Ill survive but just getting tired of providing a superior service to my competitors and losing the job at the end of the year just for cost.
> Looks like I will be getting one more condo to add to the list, only problem is my 5085 is a little to big for the place, I would love a skid but I don't realy feel comfortable spending that kind of my the way the condos are changing contractors lately. Time to go think, my brain is going to explode soon.


Why don't you look at renting one for 6 months, I think John Deere has some pretty good programs for Snow Removal rentals, worth a phone call.


----------



## cet

Cory, this seems to be happening everywhere. Price is the #1 factor and quality is long forgotten. It usually takes a good storm to jog their memory. At least you found some new work.


----------



## forbidden

Lombardi seems to drive all over Canada just to keep his equipment running to break even . Cant imagine how they would bid out for snow removal. We lost our bid on a 40 unit townhouse complex this year, a seniors community. They seem able to pinch the penny so hard the queen will cry. It went for $90 per unit per month. It takes 6 hours of Walker time along to do this place. $22.50 per unit per attendance, 4 per week. Then that is all they can bill for in the winter as well. NOT only that though, includes weeding, pruning, blowouts and startups, fertilization, spring and fall cleanups PLUS unlimited snow removal in the winter with full sweeping of all sidewalks and driveways as well as plowing. I really hope Mother Nature throws them under the bus this season. Lowballing morons putting themselves out of business. Bet I get a call after the first snowfall.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The other day was the board meeting for a property that I have serviced on and off since 2007. I asked if I could attend the board meeting as they were going to present who won the snow decision. It was a terrible experience. The lady I delt with for many years didnt even look at me or introduce me. I was then told, I can now make my presentation. I didnt have a presentation I was just there to see who won. But I decided to ask what the criteria was for deciding the contractor. A few people spoke up, and said they pick one and then each vote. So its not based on price or the lowest I asked... They tell me thats a big part of it. I then brought up the point that 3 times I have been called back to take over the job after they have had problems with the contractor. They pay me almost my full rate, even though part of the season is over and they have also paid part to the fired contractor. It cant be cost effective. There has to be some weight put to the fact that I have been called back three times, that I have taken 12 payments for budgeting reasons and that I actually do a good job. Well that was gas on the fire. I got a fury of questions and statements. I got told now they have to make their decision so I have to leave. So off I go. Seemed like a pointless trip. 
I get an email that says they have chosen to go a different route and I wont be the service provider.
The good part;
They have been trying to raise money for a playground, which has been unsucessfull because in my opinion they have alot of non-profit brains trying to think of ways to make money and those people aren't use to making money, they are use to getting by. You need a business person, or someone who has been thru some tough times to get in and think of some better ideas how to generate money. So while I was expecting to sit thru this board meeting, be told I was the contractor I was also there to write a cheque as a donation towards the playground and possibly a commitment for future based upon the snow contract. But I got told I couldnt be there, even though I was invited. I felt pretty out of place when I was there, and got grilled like I was in trouble or did something wrong. They tried to make me feel bad like I had made money off them. So in reply to their email I sent them a picture of the ripped up cheque. Probably not the nicest thing I have done but I was pretty mad.


----------



## schrader

I have never heard of contractors being invited to a board meeting before, glad I have'nt gone through that.


----------



## schrader

cet;1651675 said:


> Cory, this seems to be happening everywhere. Price is the #1 factor and quality is long forgotten. It usually takes a good storm to jog their memory. At least you found some new work.


 Chris I think you are totally right, The commercial stuff has been that way for a while but not so long ago the condos were more concerned about a quality job and make an improvement to the site. Now most of the boards have been taken over by people how are are concerned about getting there condo fees down and only see the short term picture. Thankfully I still have a few that are looking for quality.


----------



## DeVries

You burned a bridge there Dean. Hope you don't have others in town find out what happened.

I try to sit in a board meeting of a new site if possible, gives people a face to a name and makes the relationship more personal.
I was at one once where the manager asked me to come so they could ask me questions and find out what we were all about. Turns out it was a waste of time, the property manager got a good going over by the board and they told him to go back to his boss and find a replacement or they were looking for another management company. He didn't have much to say to me after that. After 3 years we still have the site with the same management company but a different manager.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Yep I burned it. if I didn't flop the cards they wouldn't have known what I had and I don't want to play rescue my sidewalk 911 anymore poor me 
The customer is not always right. I'll be te first to say that


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Management companies take a cut so you would think they could spend more cause it would drive their cut. Unless they get a bonus for hitting marks.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Anyone use voxer


----------



## Alpha Property

I have it, I still seam to just use regular txt/ iMessage


----------



## greywynd

It's a new one to me. Do both users need to have it?


----------



## potskie

I sat in on a board meeting mid snow season at a very prestigious condo. I have to say that after doing so I encourage it when possible. Gave me the opportunity to answer questions directly from board members I wouldn't have ever interacted with. Also allowed me to really educate them and quash a lot misinformation. I.e. salt isn't the end all be all.

But I was also introduced by the chair and PM. Midtown it just sounds like you were hung out and picked on by some un professional people.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I think that being there at all should go a long way to showing the dedication to meeting their needs. Please keep posted about whether they call you after the first good storm. 

I'm dealing with a customer now whose job is turning out great, but they are mad that I'm not on taking every shovel of dirt myself. I'm working in Brantford on a different project. My employees and machines are on both sites working. " I hired Grant, why is he not here today? "

I've told them that they hired my company, not me. Just as Tim himself doesn't make their coffee himself. Rearranged tomorrow to go in person and hopefully be done.


----------



## schrader

*Jd 5085m*

Hey guys I am considering selling my JD 5085M, the only reason I am selling this machine is because I lost a few of the larger properties it used to plow and have taken on some smaller properties and I need a smaller machine. The machine is a 2010 with 650 hrs 32 spd trans, triple remotes front and rear, cold start package and fenders. Blade is a blizzard 8611 frame mount, running off the tractor hyd, new cutting edge, cylinders and hoses. Not pictured is a lucknow 8.5' snowblower, this tractor is in mint shape fully serviced and ready to go. 
Asking $39,000


----------



## greywynd

schrader;1652161 said:


> Hey guys I am considering selling my JD 5085M, the only reason I am selling this machine is because I lost a few of the larger properties it used to plow and have taken on some smaller properties and I need a smaller machine. The machine is a 2010 with 650 hrs 32 spd trans, triple remotes front and rear, cold start package and fenders. Blade is a blizzard 8611 frame mount, running off the tractor hyd, new cutting edge, cylinders and hoses. Not pictured is a lucknow 8.5' snowblower, this tractor is in mint shape fully serviced and ready to go.
> Asking $39,000


Midtown buy this yet?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

F. Corey. I just bought a tractor.


----------



## BC Handyman

R.G.PEEL;1652143 said:


> I think that being there at all should go a long way to showing the dedication to meeting their needs. Please keep posted about whether they call you after the first good storm.
> 
> I'm dealing with a customer now whose job is turning out great, but they are mad that I'm not on taking every shovel of dirt myself. I'm working in Brantford on a different project. My employees and machines are on both sites working. " I hired Grant, why is he not here today? "
> 
> I've told them that they hired my company, not me. Just as Tim himself doesn't make their coffee himself. Rearranged tomorrow to go in person and hopefully be done.


As I've grown & have had to get my employees to do more things that I've done it the past I've heard this a few times. Funny the way some people think.


----------



## schrader

MIDTOWNPC;1652182 said:


> F. Corey. I just bought a tractor.


what did you get, post up.


----------



## GMC Driver

schrader;1652161 said:


> Hey guys I am considering selling my JD 5085M, the only reason I am selling this machine is because I lost a few of the larger properties it used to plow and have taken on some smaller properties and I need a smaller machine. The machine is a 2010 with 650 hrs 32 spd trans, triple remotes front and rear, cold start package and fenders. Blade is a blizzard 8611 frame mount, running off the tractor hyd, new cutting edge, cylinders and hoses. Not pictured is a lucknow 8.5' snowblower, this tractor is in mint shape fully serviced and ready to go.
> Asking $39,000


Things that make you go hmmmm....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver;1652276 said:


> Things that make you go hmmmm....


I already did.

You're closer though. :realmad:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

potskie;1652107 said:


> I sat in on a board meeting mid snow season at a very prestigious condo. I have to say that after doing so I encourage it when possible. Gave me the opportunity to answer questions directly from board members I wouldn't have ever interacted with. Also allowed me to really educate them and quash a lot misinformation. I.e. salt isn't the end all be all.
> 
> But I was also introduced by the chair and PM. Midtown it just sounds like you were hung out and picked on by some un professional people.


the difference is highend condo and nonprofit housing.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;1652260 said:


> what did you get, post up.


JDDave wont be happy

I bought a Case w/ Blizzard plow low hours like yours.

There was a Deere on Kijiji with a 10' Machinability Blade I tried on but it sold and then the guy who bought it relisted it a week later for 10k more. And wouldnt budge.


----------



## forbidden

Does anyone in the Toronto area have a heated bay that can store a vehicle for a month, perhaps more. Old Austin convertible. Picking up a 42' enclosed trailer in Indiana and the guy has two cars he wants me to bring back. One in Chicago and the other is coming from New Brunswick and needs a place to stay until mid December, hopefully earlier.

On another note, 10cm of snow here last night..... all to have it melt away today.


----------



## greywynd

Starting to hate long weekends, makes it harder to navigate due to the extra traffic, and also to get material for jobs. 

Is it bad when you plan to stop to work enroute to and from the family dinner?


----------



## potskie

Found this on my stoop when I got home. Why do I feel like this is really low. I don't think I can do it myself for that.


----------



## potskie

greywynd;1652356 said:


> Starting to hate long weekends, makes it harder to navigate due to the extra traffic, and also to get material for jobs.
> 
> Is it bad when you plan to stop to work enroute to and from the family dinner?


No I've done it for years lol.


----------



## BC Handyman

forbidden;1652354 said:


> Does anyone in the Toronto area have a heated bay that can store a vehicle for a month, perhaps more. Old Austin convertible. Picking up a 42' enclosed trailer in Indiana and the guy has two cars he wants me to bring back. One in Chicago and the other is coming from New Brunswick and needs a place to stay until mid December, hopefully earlier.
> 
> On another note, 10cm of snow here last night..... all to have it melt away today.


10cm where? I did not hear about that from any of my albertan friends & fam.


----------



## Triple L

potskie;1652388 said:


> Found this on my stoop when I got home. Why do I feel like this is really low. I don't think I can do it myself for that.


Funny they are a London company, by the looks on their website, guess there arnt any houses in London?


----------



## BC Handyman

potskie;1652388 said:


> Found this on my stoop when I got home. Why do I feel like this is really low. I don't think I can do it myself for that.


lol is that real? Wow I'm glad I dont live near this guy, I charge & get $200 a season to just wipe the snow off a car. I hope you get more then that guy Potskie for a seasonal drive & walk


----------



## cet

I bid 2 commercial buildings last week. They are beside each other. 1.2 acres of pavement between the 2 buildings. All the snow has to go to the back where the garbage corral is, so push it around that. Total pavement is just over 3 acres. 650' of sidewalk approx. 5' wide. Salt included and the guy bid $12,000. They call to ask me if I have any wiggle room in my price, I was just over double, that would be a big wiggle. Then they tell me he did it last year and he never did the walks and was late every snowfall.

This is the same guy that bid the grass there and he was 3.5 times my grass price.


----------



## ff1221

potskie;1652388 said:


> Found this on my stoop when I got home. Why do I feel like this is really low. I don't think I can do it myself for that.


Yep that is cheap, I should hire that guy to do all mine, it would likely be my most profitable year!


----------



## potskie

BC Handyman;1652480 said:


> lol is that real? Wow I'm glad I dont live near this guy, I charge & get $200 a season to just wipe the snow off a car. I hope you get more then that guy Potskie for a seasonal drive & walk


 I only do commercial/condos lol I have single plows worth more than that seasonal.

I know I live in lego land and my drive is only 28 x 20 but even if you pick up the whole damn street to make it semi worth while it isn't. I figure that's 6.25 a visit based on 52 seasonal visits. I think I spend more just starting my truck and backing out of the driveway with my blade down on my way to my route lol. It would take almost 200 drives to achieve my seasonal contract goal amount....

I feel like I should call and ask a boat load of questions about equip use, contract terms, service standards, insurance coverage/certificates and such.


----------



## potskie

cet;1652537 said:


> I bid 2 commercial buildings last week. They are beside each other. 1.2 acres of pavement between the 2 buildings. All the snow has to go to the back where the garbage corral is, so push it around that. Total pavement is just over 3 acres. 650' of sidewalk approx. 5' wide. Salt included and the guy bid $12,000. They call to ask me if I have any wiggle room in my price, I was just over double, that would be a big wiggle. Then they tell me he did it last year and he never did the walks and was late every snowfall.
> 
> This is the same guy that bid the grass there and he was 3.5 times my grass price.


He loves winter so much he's willing to work for free but really dislikes summer?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

potskie;1652586 said:


> I only do commercial/condos lol I have single plows worth more than that seasonal.
> 
> I know I live in lego land and my drive is only 28 x 20 but even if you pick up the whole damn street to make it semi worth while it isn't. I figure that's 6.25 a visit based on 52 seasonal visits. I think I spend more just starting my truck and backing out of the driveway with my blade down on my way to my route lol. It would take almost 200 drives to achieve my seasonal contract goal amount....
> 
> I feel like I should call and ask a boat load of questions about equip use, contract terms, service standards, insurance coverage/certificates and such.


you have 52 plowable events?

there is one thing that bugs me about that company, mainly their website. 
THERE IS NO PHONE NUMBER.


----------



## BC Handyman

potskie;1652586 said:


> I only do commercial/condos lol I have single plows worth more than that seasonal.
> 
> I know I live in lego land and my drive is only 28 x 20 but even if you pick up the whole damn street to make it semi worth while it isn't. I figure that's 6.25 a visit based on 52 seasonal visits. I think I spend more just starting my truck and backing out of the driveway with my blade down on my way to my route lol. It would take almost 200 drives to achieve my seasonal contract goal amount....
> 
> I feel like I should call and ask a boat load of questions about equip use, contract terms, service standards, insurance coverage/certificates and such.


You should call & give the 20 queston grilling.



MIDTOWNPC;1652606 said:


> you have 52 plowable events?
> 
> there is one thing that bugs me about that company, mainly their website.
> THERE IS NO PHONE NUMBER.


That is what I was thinking, you got 52 event average? wow, I base my seasonals on 30 events.


----------



## potskie

MIDTOWNPC;1652606 said:


> you have 52 plowable events?
> 
> there is one thing that bugs me about that company, mainly their website.
> THERE IS NO PHONE NUMBER.


I should have halfed it for their trigger I guess. I plow at 2cms or an Inch usually.


----------



## Grassman09

I bid 30 Driveways last year for a assisted living company. Didnt get it. Asked for m e to price it again for this year. Also been quoting a stone and reno job for the entire summer with them. 

2 to 4 car drive is $550 Front steps and walk $200 any less and its not really worth it unless you have the whole neighborhood which is impossible in the GTA.


----------



## schrader

Wow guys around here do drives for $350 and we get 40 pushes a year. I do average 50 pushes a year in our condos with a 2cm trigger.


----------



## Grassman09

potskie;1652388 said:


> Found this on my stoop when I got home. Why do I feel like this is really low. I don't think I can do it myself for that.


Every year there is a company that advertises super low rates. Lots of people sign up. Its just a get rich quick scheme they have no intent to honor it.

I'm surprised spring master Canada or real Canadian superstars or whatever name they are using this year doenst offer snow service. Drop a bunch of kids off with shovels instead of aerators and asphalt sprayers.


----------



## Grassman09

schrader;1652636 said:


> Wow guys around here do drives for $350 and we get 40 pushes a year. I do average 50 pushes a year in our condos with a 2cm trigger.


Yea no kidding the farmer who doesn't want to be at home with his wife will blow your long driveway for $25 eh.


----------



## forbidden

BC Handyman;1652474 said:


> 10cm where? I did not hear about that from any of my albertan friends & fam.


Okotoks, had a snowfall warning up from EC about it. Still have some left on the lawns today.


----------



## BC Handyman

forbidden;1652639 said:


> Okotoks, had a snowfall warning up from EC about it. Still have some left on the lawns today.


Your right, I just called my buddy that lives in Okotoks & gave him hell for not letting me know that it snowed there. Wont be long now for me, it almost snowed the other night, all this week it is below 0 overnights.


----------



## greywynd

I wish I could get 10 plowable events here at home. 

Last three years I've plowed my driveway between 3 and 8 times. 

Everyone asks why do I drive a distance to plow? Because the snow is all around us, but often not here. Quite often Midtown's plowing 35 minutes south of me when there's not enough here at home to even start a machine to push it. I'd gladly take 30-50 driveways here on a seasonal price of 350-400, but I'll never get it. 

A friend in town tells me everytime he starts his blower. Been about 3, maybe 4 times each of the 4 years he's lived here.


----------



## cet

Mark, after 5 years of driving my daughter to basketball tournaments I have noticed most places aren't as anal about snow clearing as the GTA is. Many times we got to schools that were covered with hardpack. Now she goes to school in North Bay and it would be hard to find a black parking lot in February, and I mean anywhere.

We plowed 4 1" events last year because I didn't want to go through 40 tons of salt and the guys needed hours. Really it's a waste of money if people would just realize it's winter.

I have a buddy looking for a short box for his 2005 Ford F250. The front of his is rusted and leaning against the cab. If anyone knows of one can you let me know. Colour isn't an issue but his is white with gold on the bottom.


----------



## potskie

cet;1652668 said:


> Mark, after 5 years of driving my daughter to basketball tournaments I have noticed most places aren't as anal about snow clearing as the GTA is. Many times we got to schools that were covered with hardpack. Now she goes to school in North Bay and it would be hard to find a black parking lot in February, and I mean anywhere.
> 
> We plowed 4 1" events last year because I didn't want to go through 40 tons of salt and the guys needed hours. Really it's a waste of money if people would just realize it's winter.


I would bet alot has to do with temps up north. The amount of sand trucked off those lots in the spring is insane.


----------



## cet

potskie;1652670 said:


> I would bet alot has to do with temps up north. The amount of sand trucked off those lots in the spring is insane.


I agree. We only spread salt even though the one contract calls for sand/salt. The main reason is the people in the school hate the sand so I spend the extra to keep the complaints to a minimum. I will say though, that the sand keeps the snow from sticking to the pavement. When I used to spread sand/salt on one contract and salt on the other a lot of the times the sanded lots would scrape cleaner.


----------



## cet

Here goes my good story, seeing I was on a rant before.

One of my subs who has plowed for me since 2000 is moving to Alberta. He had this contract that he wanted to pass on to me. We went to look at it 2 weeks ago. He showed me everything that needed to be done and then said he does it for $500/month, $2500/season. Are you nuts is all I thought.

I put my price in at $6750.00 for the season and yesterday I got the email saying they would like to go ahead and can I send them my 5 invoices so they can send me post dated cheques.

All I'm thinking is I hope I didn't price it to low.


----------



## greywynd

No colder here in Peterborough, and most commercial lots here are sanded. It's simply due to cost, and as Chris said, outside the GTA people can actually deal with winter. 

But it's also geographics. We don't get the lake effect from Georgian Bay, Lake Ontario, or the belt down the Ottawa Valley. It has to be a decent event overall before we get a lot of snow here. 

So, if I want to make some winter money I pretty much need to go elsewhere.


----------



## cet

greywynd;1652678 said:


> No colder here in Peterborough, and most commercial lots here are sanded. It's simply due to cost, and as Chris said, outside the GTA people can actually deal with winter.
> 
> But it's also geographics. We don't get the lake effect from Georgian Bay, Lake Ontario, or the belt down the Ottawa Valley. It has to be a decent event overall before we get a lot of snow here.
> 
> So, if I want to make some winter money I pretty much need to go elsewhere.


Sounds to me like a good place to live, I hate winter.


----------



## greywynd

cet;1652680 said:


> Sounds to me like a good place to live, I hate winter.


Oh it has good and bad points. Just ironic that the snowmobilers head south into the Ganaraska/Northumberland forests, or north, as there may be one good weekend a winter here for the sleds.


----------



## BC Handyman

cet;1652674 said:


> Here goes my good story, seeing I was on a rant before.
> 
> One of my subs who has plowed for me since 2000 is moving to Alberta. He had this contract that he wanted to pass on to me. We went to look at it 2 weeks ago. He showed me everything that needed to be done and then said he does it for $500/month, $2500/season. Are you nuts is all I thought.
> 
> I put my price in at $6750.00 for the season and yesterday I got the email saying they would like to go ahead and can I send them my 5 invoices so they can send me post dated cheques.
> 
> All I'm thinking is I hope I didn't price it to low.


lol even if you ara a bit low, atleast you'll be doing better then your sub did


----------



## Triple L

Potski do you plow everytime you salt? I want your contracts if your at $30 times 52 events!!!!


----------



## greywynd

Looks like it's snowing here. Damn cedar brush dumping ashes all over the place.


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1652691 said:


> Potski do you plow everytime you salt? I want your contracts if your at $30 times 52 events!!!!


Almost, I picked it up from a couple companies I worked for that didn't believe in "chemical plowing". Saves a butt load of salt and looks ALOT cleaner when it's a little colder. I scrape up when ever my plow can pick up snow.... Unless I'm in a jam for time. This probably wouldn't work in my favour if I was paying someone to drive my truck tho. I run an XLS and plow very effectively/efficiently.

More and more companies are doing this. I can think of a few in the tri cities that are.


----------



## Triple L

potskie;1652696 said:


> Almost, I picked it up from a couple companies I worked for that didn't believe in "chemical plowing". Saves a butt load of salt and looks ALOT cleaner when it's a little colder. I scrape up when ever my plow can pick up snow.... Unless I'm in a jam for time. This probably wouldn't work in my favour if I was paying someone to drive my truck tho. I run an XLS and plow very effectively/efficiently.
> 
> More and more companies are doing this. I can think of a few in the tri cities that are.


Yeah, the guys that arnt on contract and want to hose em for a plow and a salt....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Took my first vacation in 10 yrs. Surprised that I didn't get jetlagged.
Got some great pictures....
China loader for Chad at the Great Wall... lol.


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1652741 said:


> Yeah, the guys that arnt on contract and want to hose em for a plow and a salt....


Not exactly sure what you're getting at but, Most of mine are contract all inclusive. A couple per salts but not many. 
You'd be amazed at how large the companies I picked it up from are.

Keep in mind I'm usually the highest bid and get them based on service not price.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1652756 said:


> Took my first vacation in 10 yrs. Surprised that I didn't get jetlagged.
> Got some great pictures....
> China loader for Chad at the Great Wall... lol.


I want to go there one day and Russia too.

Chad we push everything close to an inch on the colder nights. The guys used to complain but there seems to per fewer pushes now then 20 years ago and this way they get to make some money. Also if we had to drop double to triple the amount of salt it would make for a long night for the salt truck drivers.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1652760 said:


> I want to go there one day and Russia too.
> 
> Chad we push everything close to an inch on the colder nights. The guys used to complain but there seems to per fewer pushes now then 20 years ago and this way they get to make some money. Also if we had to drop double to triple the amount of salt it would make for a long night for the salt truck drivers.


We had a fantastic time, Shanghai is huge (20+ mil people) with construction cranes in every direction, especially up. Their harbour front light display makes Vegas look like Erin. There was a market for svenson salt spreaders under an overpass we came off, 30-40 of them just sitting there brand new.


----------



## Triple L

I guess its just bringing back some things i saw last year, wayy too often I seen guys plowing and at the end of the push not even kidding there wouldn't even be 2-3" of snow in front of the blade... I can see bigger guys doing it as a complimentary service just to keep their guys familiar with the equipment and properties and keep the equipment running...


----------



## cet

Anyone have any experience repairing Kubota ZD28. The left side rear wheel won't turn at all. We have drained the rear axle and transmission and all the fluids look good. We took the rear axle apart and removed the parking brake and we still can't get it to move. We were going to remove the other 1/2 of the axle casing to get to the hydraulic pump but not sure if we are in over our heads. My thinking is to keep taking it apart and if we can't get it back together I guess we will have a parts mower. It is an 2003 with over 3000 hours so it doesn't really owe me anything and I don't want some crazy repair bill that might be more then the mower is worth.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm hoping that before you tore into it you checked the linkages under the seat first. I have worn those out before, they are only about $6. Otherwise you probably have a parts mower.


----------



## cet

We checked the linkage. It's like something is jamming the gears somewhere. He was going around a tree and thought he hit a T bar because the machine stopped dead. He went to back up and nothing, then forward and nothing again.

The mowers have had a rough life. They were bought to cut Molson Park in Barrie. Lots of rough ground and then spent 4 years cutting schools where the playing fields are like a mine field. Now they are cutting boulevards and region work that's not much better.


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1652765 said:


> I guess its just bringing back some things i saw last year, wayy too often I seen guys plowing and at the end of the push not even kidding there wouldn't even be 2-3" of snow in front of the blade... I can see bigger guys doing it as a complimentary service just to keep their guys familiar with the equipment and properties and keep the equipment running...


Below -15 and that could be me your seeing lol. I just like how much cleaner the lot looks especially along curbs when I do that.

It's a service level thing for me.

I'm seriously considering a brine system so I can use it instead of the plow on cold dry snow but I'm stuck on the making brine part of how I'm going to go about it at the moment.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

enjoy the dinners and time with family guys
Happy thanksgiving 

We had dinner last night. 

Cheers !


----------



## Grassman09

potskie;1652820 said:


> Below -15 and that could be me your seeing lol. I just like how much cleaner the lot looks especially along curbs when I do that.
> 
> It's a service level thing for me.
> 
> I'm seriously considering a brine system so I can use it instead of the plow on cold dry snow but I'm stuck on the making brine part of how I'm going to go about it at the moment.


You will have to cut that brine with mag or calcium or beet juice for it to work well at those temps. All you will do is burn lines in the snow where you sprayed until you get traffic in the lot.


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;1652832 said:


> enjoy the dinners and time with family guys
> Happy thanksgiving
> 
> We had dinner last night.
> 
> Cheers !


Had a lunchtime dinner today. Still feeling it 6 hours later.


----------



## forbidden

Anyone in the GTA area heading down south at all, say to Indiana, that might need to bring their items back and wants to pull a rather large trailer up with them?


----------



## Ukisuperstar

Hey guys
Quick question for you GTA guys that use subs with skid steers for winter work.
We are looking for winter work for one of our new skids, most likely a '12 JD 323D 2spd, Polartracks, 8' Arctic with ends (Probably go bigger). I know what i'd like to make but it seems everything that has come our way barely pays payments and wages. Is $70-$80 with 100hour guarantee the norm?

feel free to pm me if you dont want to post or if you have something in Etobicoke/Mississauga.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1652832 said:


> enjoy the dinners and time with family guys
> Happy thanksgiving
> 
> We had dinner last night.
> 
> Cheers !


We planned our first dinner back as thanksgiving at my wife's aunts place today. Just really happy that there was no rice... Happy Thanksgiving..


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hey forbidden, give me a call, not sure, but my PM is seeming like it isn't working.

416 7378978 - don't forget EST


----------



## Chineau

Turkey tonight, samichs tomorrow and the next day. Can you say tetrazzini?


----------



## mrmagnum

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!


----------



## Triple L

potskie;1652820 said:


> Below -15 and that could be me your seeing lol. I just like how much cleaner the lot looks especially along curbs when I do that.
> 
> It's a service level thing for me.
> 
> I'm seriously considering a brine system so I can use it instead of the plow on cold dry snow but I'm stuck on the making brine part of how I'm going to go about it at the moment.


I forgot, that's probably why I don't plow those ones, liquids with c and m kill it... with fan nossles


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Chad spotting*

Was that a Chad spotting I had Saturday in Stratford.... saw a flash of white towing yellow ?

Nxic truck and DXT... sweet.... glad you lost the Ford flu...


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1652901 said:


> Hey forbidden, give me a call, not sure, but my PM is seeming like it isn't working.
> 
> 416 7378978 - don't forget EST


Don't forget to answer your phone.


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1653132 said:


> Was that a Chad spotting I had Saturday in Stratford.... saw a flash of white towing yellow ?
> 
> Nxic truck and DXT... sweet.... glad you lost the Ford flu...


Thanks, yup on my way to your little town again this morning


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

sidewalk guy says he is tired of being cold and wet so he has started a project.
he calls is his ford f-50

got the idea from plowsite and I saw it the other day so I wanted to post the pictures.

My tenant(autoglass) is going to make him glass for the front and lexan for the side.

Its an artic cat diesel 700.

He does a really good job on sidewalks and now that he also has a vblade he should be happy and want to work more


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Looks pretty good to be honest! hope it works out well for him!

Pristine?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1653401 said:


> Looks pretty good to be honest! hope it works out well for him!
> 
> Pristine?


It's a pristine creation yes


----------



## greywynd

Hope his defroster works well. 

Should certainly keep him warmer and drier!


----------



## Grassman09

No rear window on that? He's gonna want one.


----------



## forbidden

Pristine PM ltd;1652901 said:


> Hey forbidden, give me a call, not sure, but my PM is seeming like it isn't working.
> 
> 416 7378978 - don't forget EST


Just got in the door. Will call tomorrow in the morning sometime. Flipping axles on one trailer, putting hopper door on another, repair one brake..... and more snow tonight.


----------



## forbidden

Grassman09;1653240 said:


> Don't forget to answer your phone.


That answering part gets him every time....


----------



## JD Dave

Looks good Dean. I'd make a back window and leave it so you can take it out.  The cab is going to fog up like heck. Maybe one of those camper vents in the roof or something to the fresh air flowing to keep the windows clear.


----------



## Mr.Markus

...and no brontosaurus orders from the drive thru.

That's pretty cool to be a diesel.


----------



## orenlasko

*For sale - fisher xls and snowex 8500*

Ladies and Gents,

It appears im no longer going to be plowing so my equipment is for sale.

I have a 2013 Fisher XLS brand new as of last January. It has the fisher deflector and custom wing ends. It also comes with an extra set of wings with hydraulics and hoses, lights, motor and controller. This unit is new $7500 plus HST. all the extras are worth $3000 easily and are in great shape. The mount is not for sale. There is still over a year of warranty on this unit.

I would like to see $7000.00 for all this or a reasonable offer.

The salter is a snowex 8500 brand new as of last december. It still has warranty. This salter is mint and has been greased several times in the off season. IT is worth over $7000 plus HST new. I would like $6500 or reasonable offer. It comes with an extra wiring harness for the bed side of the salter.

I will let both pieces go together for $12500.00 cash.

both units are available for viewing and pictures are available upon request.

i can be reached at [email protected] anytime

I will not ship anywhere.

Thank you

Oren


----------



## adamhumberview

Does anyone know where I can find a truck box and rear bumper for a 2009 dodge ram ?

I tried a few wreckers but no luck so far... I had some misfortunes with my truck and looking to clean it up finally.


----------



## forbidden

orenlasko;1653753 said:


> Ladies and Gents,
> 
> It appears im no longer going to be plowing so my equipment is for sale.
> 
> I have a 2013 Fisher XLS brand new as of last January. It has the fisher deflector and custom wing ends. It also comes with an extra set of wings with hydraulics and hoses, lights, motor and controller. This unit is new $7500 plus HST. all the extras are worth $3000 easily and are in great shape. The mount is not for sale. There is still over a year of warranty on this unit.
> 
> I would like to see $7000.00 for all this or a reasonable offer.
> 
> The salter is a snowex 8500 brand new as of last december. It still has warranty. This salter is mint and has been greased several times in the off season. IT is worth over $7000 plus HST new. I would like $6500 or reasonable offer. It comes with an extra wiring harness for the bed side of the salter.
> 
> I will let both pieces go together for $12500.00 cash.
> 
> both units are available for viewing and pictures are available upon request.
> 
> i can be reached at [email protected] anytime
> 
> I will not ship anywhere.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Oren


Tell any prospective purchaser that if they want it shipped to list it on uship.com. Why limit the purchaser to local? Get them to e transfer you their money for the purchase or cash or bank draft whatever and then the purchaser can list it on the site and get bids on it from carriers to ship it to them.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I will say Oren's stuff is well kept. His tornado that I bought last year worked fine. 

Good luck with the sale. 
no fisher stuff over here 
I think cedar runs fisher 
Most guys need mounts though


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Oren likes shiny! So I agree as well, stuff is in perfect shape!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

adamhumberview;1653773 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a truck box and rear bumper for a 2009 dodge ram ?
> 
> I tried a few wreckers but no luck so far... I had some misfortunes with my truck and looking to clean it up finally.


Tug McDonald (porthope ontario). Brings in truck beds boxes bumpers doors ect from USA. [email protected]
You can mention Dean from Cobourg (07 black 2500 dodge). I bought a tailgate off him and we shot the talk about haulin trailers from USA. Good guy. He supplies alot if body shops around the area.


----------



## Triple L

Seen GMC Daves twin trucks today chilling beside myn when I was picking it up... They look nice  I still think your gonna regret not spending the $2800 and getting a hoist but either way... 2-4' tool boxes, 10 ton hitch and fenders on myn for now

Very happy with Elo's work


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hurry up and paint it black....


----------



## orenlasko

MIDTOWNPC;1653827 said:


> I will say Oren's stuff is well kept. His tornado that I bought last year worked fine.
> 
> Good luck with the sale.
> no fisher stuff over here
> I think cedar runs fisher
> Most guys need mounts though


Thanks guys. Yup. All stuff is as advertised. I can sell the lower mount too if you want. It's off a 2010 ram 2500.


----------



## cet

Chad the truck looks good. I like those fenders.

Did you weigh the truck before you took it to Eloquip?


----------



## Triple L

cet;1654039 said:


> Chad the truck looks good. I like those fenders.
> 
> Did you weigh the truck before you took it to Eloquip?


No piss me off I forgot too, I can't see how the hitch weights more then 125 lbs and the boxes can't be more than 60 a piece


----------



## cet

Triple L;1654059 said:


> No piss me off I forgot too, I can't see how the hitch weights more then 125 lbs and the boxes can't be more than 60 a piece


Now if you get caught overweight you can at least say you didn't know.


----------



## greywynd

cet;1654081 said:


> Now if you get caught overweight you can at least say you didn't know.


Kinda wondering if the accesories have maxed it out already.


----------



## GMC Driver

Triple L;1653992 said:


> Seen GMC Daves twin trucks today chilling beside myn when I was picking it up... They look nice  I still think your gonna regret not spending the $2800 and getting a hoist but either way... 2-4' tool boxes, 10 ton hitch and fenders on myn for now
> 
> Very happy with Elo's work


I might regret the hoists - but they can always be added. But we also have proper dump trucks for getting those jobs done.

Did you put the fenders on?


----------



## Triple L

GMC Driver;1654237 said:


> I might regret the hoists - but they can always be added. But we also have proper dump trucks for getting those jobs done.
> 
> Did you put the fenders on?


Elo put them on


----------



## GMC Driver

Hooklift/roll off?


----------



## A Man

Hey Guys, I have a nice little salt spreader for a compact tractor let me know if you're interested.
http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?A...42gG2Vfj8O4/iasw4XrGU6JHxsUFus&wmid=534422888


----------



## Triple L

GMC Driver;1654253 said:


> Hooklift/roll off?


Can't decide


----------



## SHAWZER

Calling for snow here late this week . Maybe pm will finally sign contracts.


----------



## ff1221

You are far to close to me to be talking like that, I don't need any snow until December!


----------



## Chineau

Second week in November let it snow let it snow. Need to shoot a deer.


----------



## SHAWZER

ff1221;1654795 said:


> You are far to close to me to be talking like that, I don't need any snow until December!


December is fine with me too . Gets some decision makers to s##t or get off the pot when maybe snow in October .


----------



## grandview

There is a chance of Graupel in the area tonight.


----------



## cet

grandview;1654940 said:


> There is a chance of Graupel in the area tonight.


I don't think so young man, to warm for that.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

serious!?

I am really hoping for a good month before even a whisper of things.

We will be down to the wire with contracts and equipment! I don't know why, but nature will not let us be prepared, something always gets delayed.

Going to Michigan on Wednesday. Won't have much room for larger items, but anything need anything small?

Forbidden??? Never heard from you, and if you could get that trailer closer to detroit, I might have been able to help you.

All the best!

Jon


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1654949 said:


> serious!?
> 
> I am really hoping for a good month before even a whisper of things.
> 
> We will be down to the wire with contracts and equipment! I don't know why, but nature will not let us be prepared, something always gets delayed.
> 
> Going to Michigan on Wednesday. Won't have much room for larger items, but anything need anything small?
> 
> Forbidden??? Never heard from you, and if you could get that trailer closer to detroit, I might have been able to help you.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Jon


Do you have room for a 3500 GMC


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

ha - if it will tow the trailer, and we drive a mini there... worth a discussion?


----------



## cet

Haven't found one yet, but looking.


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER;1654812 said:


> December is fine with me too . Gets some decision makers to s##t or get off the pot when maybe snow in October .


Yeah a light dusting reminds everyone that winter does exist, Port Elgin had a light coat of snow this morning.


----------



## schrader

We had some ice pellets here today, im some not ready yet.


----------



## G.Landscape

Was up Bracebridge way today and noticed a couple sites already have their properties staked out.... I am not ready for winter yet!!!


----------



## potskie

For the first year in a while I can honestly say, Bring it on! I'm so ready for some snow.


----------



## greywynd

Got the official go ahead to start/build a 3200 sq ft shop asap, so I can do without the white stuff for a while yet.


----------



## adamhumberview

im in the market for a 2005+ tandem axle salt truck. if anyone has any leads, let me know please and thanks.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Anyone looking for some projects, I have some scrap salters bodies 5 yard hiway superP, and a homemade 2 yard, Good bodies but the rest are seized and a well worn blizzard speed wing and mount. Going for scrap make an offer.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

adamhumberview;1655254 said:


> im in the market for a 2005+ tandem axle salt truck. if anyone has any leads, let me know please and thanks.


How did you make out with the box?
Was my contact helpful?


----------



## JD Dave

So what's this I hear about Chad getting smoked by a 2014 gasser. LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

Subscribed...


----------



## greywynd

MTO and OPP are out in force here by Peterborough today, don't know if it's a local deal, or if there's a blitz on. 

Just a friendly heads up to make sure everyone plays and drives safe!


----------



## A Man

JD Dave;1655294 said:


> So what's this I hear about Chad getting smoked by a 2014 gasser. LOL


And the bait has been cast lol


----------



## Triple L

A Man;1655451 said:


> And the bait has been cast lol


Adam is very delusional

After destroying him 5 passes in a row I couldn't take away all his pride or I'd be in trouble, we all know I let him win, expecially after taking off in second gear LOL

Let's see you hook any of your pickups to the sled Adam


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1655453 said:


> Adam is very delusional
> 
> After destroying him 5 passes in a row I couldn't take away all his pride or I'd be in trouble, we all know I let him win, expecially after taking off in second gear LOL
> 
> Let's see you hook any of your pickups to the sled Adam


It took Adam 5 times to figure out the truck. The bottom line is your only as good as your last race and you lost. LOL


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1655467 said:


> It took Adam 5 times to figure out the truck. The bottom line is your only as good as your last race and you lost. LOL


There was some serious Cat bashing happening too.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1655586 said:


> There was some serious Cat bashing happening too.


And that's why Dave owns a Deere loader too haha, if you can't sit in the thing for more than an hour comfortably what's the point in owning one... adam says all the time he's not the one driving it so what's he care lol


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1655586 said:


> There was some serious Cat bashing happening too.


I wasn't even part of the bashing. Chad has me brainwashed. Lol


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd;1655217 said:


> Got the official go ahead to start/build a 3200 sq ft shop asap, so I can do without the white stuff for a while yet.


Congrats. Mark.


----------



## cet

greywynd;1655217 said:


> Got the official go ahead to start/build a 3200 sq ft shop asap, so I can do without the white stuff for a while yet.


Those jobs are fun. It's better to do it now then sweating like crazy in the middle of the summer.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1655742 said:


> I wasn't even part of the bashing. Chad has me brainwashed. Lol


I agree you weren't doing any bashing.

You kept telling us about this great Terex backhoe you wanted so badly.


----------



## greywynd

Just working out design details, hope to get started on the earthworks in a week or so. Lots of dirt to move, and gravel to bring in, the whole area is grass right now. 

The big debate is to go poured, and then frame, or polebarn type construction at this point. If it is pole barn, I can see some sort of bracket being made to lift the 20' long posts with the excavator.


----------



## BC Handyman

I found out last night that one of the local landscape companies when under after another contractor put a lean on his house for unpaid dirt & sand bills.(17,000+) he skiped town but I found some of his snow equipment on Kijiji, snow bucket, swenson spreader, as well as some other things like his plate compactor. I wish I has some cash.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1655790 said:


> I agree you weren't doing any bashing.
> 
> You kept telling us about this great Terex backhoe you wanted so badly.


LOL!!!!! I need to stop reading this while having ceral in the morning, just about died! Dave should know you can't afford to not have the best, I learnt that recently


----------



## cet

greywynd;1655792 said:


> Just working out design details, hope to get started on the earthworks in a week or so. Lots of dirt to move, and gravel to bring in, the whole area is grass right now.
> 
> The big debate is to go poured, and then frame, or polebarn type construction at this point. If it is pole barn, I can see some sort of bracket being made to lift the 20' long posts with the excavator.


My shop is pole barn. I think poured is a much better choice. I bet quite a bit more money though.


----------



## greywynd

cet;1655836 said:


> My shop is pole barn. I think poured is a much better choice. I bet quite a bit more money though.


The debate is whether to pour the whole floor, or only half, ad the other half is going to be storage anyway. If it goes that route, it's 30 yards less concrete that would be replaced with clear stone.


----------



## GMC Driver

greywynd;1655838 said:


> The debate is whether to pour the whole floor, or only half, ad the other half is going to be storage anyway. If it goes that route, it's 30 yards less concrete that would be replaced with clear stone.


When I did mine 10 years ago (40x80) - the pole barn was much cheaper. IIRC we put it up with steel, insulation on half, and hydro for around $6.50/sq foot.

I waited 2 years and then did the concrete. My flat work guy convinced me to do the whole thing, as I was contemplating just doing half. It brought the square footage rate down, and I remember thinking I hadn't really budgeted for it - but am I ever glad we did.

Consider pouring an extra 15-20 feet outside the main entrance door as well - I wish I had. We just put in a 40x80 or so pad in interlock behind the shop this spring, and it's nice to work off a clean pad outside as well.


----------



## Triple L

If deeres rear steering is soo cool why does it look like they did away with it in the all new k series loaders??? LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

We just had a crazy 20 mins of freezing hail. Then a sheet of ice bits slid off my awning. I actually put a bit of salt down on the sidewalk.

the last pic is of a customer that bought a computer. I couldn't believe her name. It has to be one of the best I have ever seen.


----------



## Alpha Property

That is one impressive name


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I think it's better then my dr who is dr pepper and my lawyer who is mr hustler. No joke


----------



## Mr.Markus

That's impressive...fun in Cobourg


----------



## G.Landscape

Yep that's right folks, Flurries in KW right now!!!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1655905 said:


> If deeres rear steering is soo cool why does it look like they did away with it in the all new k series loaders??? LOL


Wind him up and watch him go. LOL


----------



## BC Handyman

ice fog here


----------



## SHAWZER

1 1/2" on my deck just south of Meaford at higher altitude, nothing in town .


----------



## greywynd

We got a covering of icy snow here around 10pm last night, stuck to cars etc, but not the ground.


----------



## ff1221

We got about a cm yesterday, was sticking to the road and everything and within 5 minutes there was a collision, people forget so easily how to drive from season to season.


----------



## schrader

5Cm plus on top of the escarpment here, mostly rain snow mix by the bay. Most of my sites are so wet and muddy we can't even walk on them let alone dream of doing a leaf clean up. Worst fall clean up ever, arrrrgh.


----------



## Chineau

BC Handyman;1655825 said:


> I found out last night that one of the local landscape companies when under after another contractor put a lean on his house for unpaid dirt & sand bills.(17,000+) he skiped town but I found some of his snow equipment on Kijiji, snow bucket, swenson spreader, as well as some other things like his plate compactor. I wish I has some cash.


Hey BC
How much for the plate compactor and what kind?


----------



## adamhumberview

MIDTOWNPC;1655263 said:


> How did you make out with the box?
> Was my contact helpful?


yes he helped me out, but i found another guy who had exactly what i needed..


----------



## CGM Inc.

schrader;1656243 said:


> 5Cm plus on top of the escarpment here, mostly rain snow mix by the bay. Most of my sites are so wet and muddy we can't even walk on them let alone dream of doing a leaf clean up. Worst fall clean up ever, arrrrgh.


Same here! Everything is just a mud hole! See tire ruts almost everywhere now on the lawns.


----------



## G.Landscape

First Time in the 3 years I have been with the company I met with a property manager and they said we were low bid.....Now I am concerned about my price


----------



## schrader

G.Landscape;1656289 said:


> First Time in the 3 years I have been with the company I met with a property manager and they said we were low bid.....Now I am concerned about my price


I wouldn't worry that much, I bid a ton of stuff this year. Some of the ones I went cheap on I didn't get because i was high, some of the ones I went high on I got and was told my price was competitive. Prices seem to be all over the place, as long as you know your costs and bid accordingly thats all that matters.


----------



## potskie

CGM Inc.;1656262 said:


> Same here! Everything is just a mud hole! See tire ruts almost everywhere now on the lawns.


Brutual around here too. Almost impossible to accomplish anything.


----------



## BC Handyman

Chineau;1656248 said:


> Hey BC
> How much for the plate compactor and what kind?


Wacker 1135 $700, but $500 would take it.


----------



## grandview

What is the name of of cop show up there? One of them is a bald cop/


----------



## cet

grandview;1656389 said:


> What is the name of of cop show up there? One of them is a bald cop/


Kojak, are you just getting the reruns?

The Shield but I think that's over too.


----------



## grandview

No it was/is filmed in Canada with Canadian cop actors. Flashpoint?


----------



## cet

You're right but that shows over also.


----------



## greywynd

Good weather for building privacy fence, and closing in additions. Another week or so and I'll be in a heated cab bailing dirt for a while, demolishing a small barn etc. Sadly after that fun happens some poor ******* has to put the sticks together for a building, guessing that will be about December. That I'm not looking forward to near as much.....


----------



## cet

greywynd;1656415 said:


> Good weather for building privacy fence, and closing in additions. Another week or so and I'll be in a heated cab bailing dirt for a while, demolishing a small barn etc. Sadly after that fun happens some poor ******* has to put the sticks together for a building, guessing that will be about December. That I'm not looking forward to near as much.....


Framing in the winter sucks and sheeting a roof can prove to be fun.


----------



## greywynd

cet;1656416 said:


> Framing in the winter sucks and sheeting a roof can prove to be fun.


Yep....done both different times over the years. Nice thing is I have 3-4 workers on this, and my excavator is on lifting duty, so with some planning I can stay in the cab some of the time at least.


----------



## ff1221

Well lousy day for working but a great day for a drive. Thanks for the deal on the Plow Markus and it was great meeting you and finally putting a face to the name.

Hope we all get some great weather to finish those fall cleanups and construction projects, not nearly ready for snow, mentally or physically!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

There's a salter pouring it heavy on 400S. I can see it on bridges, but otherwise pointless. The ground is nowhere near cold and the air is 3 degrees with the sun rising and heavy traffic. The GTA is wild.

Happy Friday!


----------



## DeVries

Listowell and area was white yesterday morning about 1cm. Apparently in the Clinton and surrounding areas they had also salted.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221;1656446 said:


> Well lousy day for working but a great day for a drive. Thanks for the deal on the Plow Markus and it was great meeting you and finally putting a face to the name.
> 
> Hope we all get some great weather to finish those fall cleanups and construction projects, not nearly ready for snow, mentally or physically!


I agree Mike.It's a good deal when both parties are happy...always nice meeting people from the site.

We had black ice on some bridges, culverts and shady wet areas yesterday morning. County was on the ball but the rest of us shrugged it off.


----------



## ff1221

Flesherton yesterday had a boatload of snow, the kind that makes you pucker and go "I'm nowhere near ready for that!"


----------



## CGM Inc.

schrader;1656297 said:


> Prices seem to be all over the place, as long as you know your costs and bid accordingly thats all that matters.


Couldn't agree more...there is no logic to pricing as far as I can tell.
We just picked up a small 35 unit property where I'm the low bidder.
Not worried, it's in and out and close to a lot of our work.

Being close to your work makes all the difference on price.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1656416 said:


> Framing in the winter sucks and sheeting a roof can prove to be fun.


Your saying I better get the shingles on my shed


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1656572 said:


> Your saying I better get the shingles on my shed


Unless you like shoveling, that would be a good idea.


----------



## G.Landscape

So while Halloween Shopping at Value Village I stumbled upon this and actually laughed out loud. Pretty sure its a ford...


----------



## Alpha Property

Dodge dakota?


----------



## BC Handyman

did you buy it? never know when you'll need it


----------



## G.Landscape

LOL, well I think if I buy a truck it comes with them, but then again if its dodge it may not.....haha


----------



## Mr.Markus

G.Landscape;1656742 said:


> LOL, well I think if I buy a truck it comes with them, but then again if its dodge it may not.....haha


Are you buying trucks at Value Village now?......


----------



## G.Landscape

Well if they keep getting used truck parts in I may be able to build my own.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yaaaa it's snowing.


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus;1656822 said:


> Yaaaa it's snowing.


Rain here, glad I'm farther north!!


----------



## SHAWZER

Snowing and high winds here , almost blew my boat like dodge off the road .


----------



## BC Handyman

been foggy for days here, the littlest skiff this morn, only noticable on a few things like top of truck.


----------



## ff1221

Windy and rainy here, great day to pick apples, let the Cider making begin!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Glad to see everyone is good. Not much new here, ducks are in a row, just need the trucks to get ready and the summer stuff to be winterized.

A brief warm up followed by a big blow near Halloween. Get ready folks its coming fast this year.


----------



## forbidden

cough...

Snowfall warning for 
City of Calgary issued

10 to 20 cm of snow by Sunday night.

A low pressure system developing in Northeastern British Columbia this evening will drop rapidly southward along the foothills tonight and Sunday. Precipitation associated with the system may start as rain this evening but will quickly change to snow. Snowfall amounts of 10 to 15 cm are expected by Sunday evening for most areas although the foothills could see local amounts over 20 cm.

A potent cold front will also drop southward bringing gusty northeasterly winds up to 60 km/h and reduced visibilities in blowing snow. As well, temperatures will drop significantly from above seasonal today to below the freezing point on Sunday.


And guess who's plow has not been serviced yet due to being too busy with flood landscaping in High River. Snowblowers ready to go, Bobcats ready to go, trucks ready to go, even employees are ready to go.


----------



## BC Handyman

forbidden;1657061 said:


> cough...
> 
> Snowfall warning for
> City of Calgary issued
> 
> 10 to 20 cm of snow by Sunday night.
> 
> A low pressure system developing in Northeastern British Columbia this evening will drop rapidly southward along the foothills tonight and Sunday. Precipitation associated with the system may start as rain this evening but will quickly change to snow. Snowfall amounts of 10 to 15 cm are expected by Sunday evening for most areas although the foothills could see local amounts over 20 cm.
> 
> A potent cold front will also drop southward bringing gusty northeasterly winds up to 60 km/h and reduced visibilities in blowing snow. As well, temperatures will drop significantly from above seasonal today to below the freezing point on Sunday.
> 
> And guess who's plow has not been serviced yet due to being too busy with flood landscaping in High River. Snowblowers ready to go, Bobcats ready to go, trucks ready to go, even employees are ready to go.


I saw that, looks like it will just miss me Thumbs Up Have fun though xysport


----------



## BC Handyman

Yup just a little to warm, It trying to snow but nothing sticking, mostly rain. I still got 3 contracts I'm waiting to get returned/signed, hope they get on it cause I might get some snow right away

Tonight, 26 October: Cloudy. Rain showers or flurries beginning before morning. Fog. Low 0.
Sunday, 27 October: Rain showers. Rain showers or flurries early in the morning. Rainfall amount 10 mm. Fog patches in the morning. Wind becoming north 30 km/h gusting to 50 near noon. High 7 dropping down to -6 overnight.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Winter*

Been a few years since we had snow in October .... Ford is ready to rock with the plow and sander from NesTech Stratford....

tymusic


----------



## Mr.Markus

StratfordPusher;1657154 said:


> Been a few years since we had snow in October .... Ford is ready to rock with the plow and sander from NesTech Stratford....
> 
> tymusic


Our lawns looked like that yesterday, can't say it stuck to the pavement like that though. Putting out salt boxes this weekend.


----------



## greywynd

StratfordPusher;1657154 said:


> Been a few years since we had snow in October .... Ford is ready to rock with the plow and sander from NesTech Stratford....
> 
> tymusic


Looks good! What size is the salter?


----------



## BC Handyman

the rain has turned to snow now, now will it stick? it 1c


----------



## forbidden

We are getting creamed right now..... dog won't even look outside, wife is overwhelmed (she like doing snow removal but hates the pressure).

On a side note, if there is anyone in Mississauga that is available to move a 1 bedroom apt and has room to store the items for about 1 week tops, I have $300 with your name on it. Client has to be out of his apt and I am unsure if I will be there in time to meet his deadline. 3 motorbikes and the standard small apt items.


----------



## potskie

StratfordPusher;1657154 said:


> Been a few years since we had snow in October .... Ford is ready to rock with the plow and sander from NesTech Stratford....


What is with Stratford the last couple days? Was out there yesterday and it was damn near white out conditions on 7.


----------



## Mr.Markus

...and why so sheepish with the decals on that ford. LOL


----------



## StratfordPusher

Salt Dog 10 foot with 10.5 Briggs 2.5 yards... part #1400350SS*

Mark at Nes-Tech gave me a great deal on both the new and my trade in... anybody looking for a good used electric 8 foot AirFlo SS give Mark a call....



greywynd;1657194 said:


> Looks good! What size is the salter?


----------



## BC Handyman

lol I hate to be the guy infront of them ordering lots of food, slowing everything down


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Snow Capital*



potskie;1657235 said:


> What is with Stratford the last couple days? Was out there yesterday and it was damn near white out conditions on 7.


Yup... that's Stratford weather for you... something about being in the middle of 4 great lakes and an elevation of 364 m (1200') above Lake Ontario which makes us the Highest City in Ontario... our average is 60 snow days per winter with an average snowfall of a 100" .... which is on par with Ottawa averages..... we also have the highest amount of lake effect snow and rain events bar none.... and likely the highest per capital 4x4 truck owners equipped with plows... lol...


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Decals*



Mr.Markus;1657236 said:


> ...and why so sheepish with the decals on that ford. LOL


Thanks for noticing... lol.. just less to pull off when I sell it or it breaks down and catches fire on the side of the road.... lol


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Seeking*

Anybody ,,,, I am looking for a midsized 4x4 loader tractor -50-75hp, perfer low hour clean machines only... PM details please...


----------



## Grassman09

StratfordPusher;1657238 said:


> Salt Dog 10 foot with 10.5 Briggs 2.5 yards... part #1400350SS*
> 
> Mark at Nes-Tech gave me a great deal on both the new and my trade in... anybody looking for a good used electric 8 foot AirFlo SS give Mark a call....


Why did you switch from electric to gas?


----------



## StratfordPusher

Grassman09;1657330 said:


> Why did you switch from electric to gas?


Not sure really, ask me in a few months...


----------



## Grassman09

LOL. I know they both have there issues I know. I'm leaning towards a gas unit for the time being.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Spreader power*



Grassman09;1657378 said:


> LOL. I know they both have there issues I know. I'm leaning towards a gas unit for the time being.


Never owned or ran a gas spreader before and didn't want to tax the electrical system on my Ford to much.... pumpkin: oh..... and the price was right...

Now I just have to figure out how to keep the sand out of the gas when filling... another plus to gas is having some onhand in case the Ford has issues...:yow!:


----------



## Bruce'sEx

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...l-Tailgate-Salter-Spreader-W0QQAdIdZ537420657


----------



## cet

Nice brisk morning here, -6.
Calling for +2 overnight tonight with a rain/snow mix.

Let the fun begin. I got 105 MT of salt yesterday so I should be good for a few nights.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1657828 said:


> Nice brisk morning here, -6.
> Calling for +2 overnight tonight with a rain/snow mix.
> 
> Let the fun begin. I got 105 MT of salt yesterday so I should be good for a few nights.


I got my salt in last week. Still nowhere near done my clean ups, need to put my snow tires on, change plow oils. Still on a downer from coming home from vacation. Weathers not helping.


----------



## schrader

Clean ups are killing us this year with all the rain and wind we are waaay behind. The place where I dump the leaves is so muddy I can barely make it through with the F350, and it takes a lot to get that truck stuck. Got most of the winter stuff done inside last week with all the rain, just need a week of dry weather to wrap up clean ups.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Haha. I got stuck today dumping leaves. Right down to both axles, trucks never been that dirty. 
Rick Mercer at the Erin Fall fair is on tonight...


----------



## BC Handyman

so what pulled you out markus?


----------



## Mr.Markus

BC Handyman;1657996 said:


> so what pulled you out markus?


Jim's Towing...lol.


----------



## DeVries

Down here there are hardly any leaves off yet. Maybe start next week, grass has slowed big time so we have a few extra hands helping out with construction jobs to get them wrapped up before the cold weather hits.

Winter stuff should be ready to go by the end of next week.


----------



## G.Landscape

Some of our sites are almost completely done with leaves and other are just starting. Still cant put the riders on the small sites because they are too wet, stuck using blowers and walk behinds to clean up.

Funny with the change in weather how many pm are finally getting back about snow contracts and quotes which I thought where dead.


----------



## JD Dave

Well the day started off with meeting a car in the combine going over a railway track and the guy must have been doing 100 because he became air born and put her in the ditch and slid for a good 100ft taking a small tree and a large stone. The guy appeared to be a little stoned as he wasn't even uptight about what happened. He just told me to leave and not to worry about it. It wasn't my fault but I thought for sure he'd try to blame me. So I left as quickly as possible. The day ended with my pulling the Mack and trailer loaded with beans out the field on a 2 lane road, the field was muddy so my tires were caked, plus the driveway is kind of steep. There's no real culvert so didn't I get stuck right in the middle of the road with no way to get around. Thankfully the guys were still at the shop to bring me some tow straps as I was 30 min from home. I hate harvesting when it gets muddy as everything takes 3 times as long. I made my daughters Halloween concert with 1 min to spare so that was a very nice ending to the day.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1658024 said:


> Jim's Towing...lol.


I met you yesterday south of Erin and your truck looked really clean then.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I was looking forward to a sunny day to keep it that way...:realmad:


----------



## chachi1984

Mr.Markus;1657830 said:


> I got my salt in last week. Still nowhere near done my clean ups, need to put my snow tires on, change plow oils. Still on a downer from coming home from vacation. Weathers not helping.


I started getting some stuff ready, my old hi-way salter . 2 new spinner shaft bearings and a new gear box $1400. not a good way to start the season


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

No baby yet. But these twins arrived today 

had chinese food and got two fortune cookies... 
I hope it means winter/snow business


----------



## GMC Driver

Getting sick of the mud as well. Last "have to get done" house to be sodded today - anything we get done from here on out is a bonus. Still have easily a month of work to do, but the pressure is off (a bit).

I've been trying to get things lined up for winter, but everything is moving at a snail's pace. Hopefully the trucks come in next week, should close on the tractor deal this week. I should have more time by the end of the week to get things lined up. 

What were the comments I heard about TEREX?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

GMC Driver;1658183 said:


> Getting sick of the mud as well. Last "have to get done" house to be sodded today - anything we get done from here on out is a bonus. Still have easily a month of work to do, but the pressure is off (a bit).
> 
> I've been trying to get things lined up for winter, but everything is moving at a snail's pace. Hopefully the trucks come in next week, should close on the tractor deal this week. I should have more time by the end of the week to get things lined up.
> 
> What were the comments I heard about TEREX?


Sounds like some serious shopping 
Can't wait for the pictures


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I have a Terex TL65 - I wouldn't buy another one. Not because it isn't a decent machine, but because the resale isn't there.

I have seen one sit on Kijiji for at least a year now, and basically, if you buy one, plan on running it into the ground.


----------



## JD Dave

I was going to buy a Terex backhoe but decided against it because of parts availability and resale. My ag dealer can fix the Deere hoe so I'm looking for one now. That being said Terex doesn't make junk. Everyone that I talked to that had one was very happy with them other then resale and dealer support. The price really does make you think. I made an offer on the one at Stewarts about 6 weeks ago. They came within $1000 of my offer and I wouldn't budge, they still have it now. Nothing parties like a Rental Dean!!


----------



## GMC Driver

We have a Terex dealer not too far away - they are a reputable dealer, sell alot of ag equipment (blue stuff). Of course they don't say anything bad about them, but I haven't heard or read too much negative about them. I did get to try a TL80 about 4 years ago, and it was a pretty nice machine.

Just came across a TL65 - not sure if they are a little underpowered. Fella claims it will push a 12' with ease. Just looking at this as an alternate to another pickup, and hoping that it can be had for less $$$. Also looking at skip-loaders, but tough to find them in decent shape.


----------



## greywynd

Wow, just got an email for a locate that I called in two weeks ago. Glad they had it done within the 5 days they claimed...... Oh well, digging won't start until next week anyway, so everything will be current as far as paperwork goes. 

Just another day in paradise, living the dream!


----------



## Grassman09

GMC Driver;1658237 said:


> We have a Terex dealer not too far away - they are a reputable dealer, sell alot of ag equipment (blue stuff). Of course they don't say anything bad about them, but I haven't heard or read too much negative about them. I did get to try a TL80 about 4 years ago, and it was a pretty nice machine.
> 
> Just came across a TL65 - not sure if they are a little underpowered. Fella claims it will push a 12' with ease. Just looking at this as an alternate to another pickup, and hoping that it can be had for less $$$. Also looking at skip-loaders, but tough to find them in decent shape.


There was a case 580k without the hoe listed online for $20,000 but pro too old then you are looking for. I think it was out north way. I can see if I can find the add for you?


----------



## dycproperties

I have a tl 120 I bought new last year as well as a terex tx 760 backhoe and a pt 50 skid steer and I am very happy with all three I've had the skid for three years now and for a small machine i am impressed with it. The 120 pushes a 12 ft box easily. I found new and used prices are reasonable and our local dealer is great. The only issue I've noticed is terex doesn't seem capable of rushing parts.

Dan


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1658206 said:


> I was going to buy a Terex backhoe but decided against it because of parts availability and resale. My ag dealer can fix the Deere hoe so I'm looking for one now. That being said Terex doesn't make junk. Everyone that I talked to that had one was very happy with them other then resale and dealer support. The price really does make you think. I made an offer on the one at Stewarts about 6 weeks ago. They came within $1000 of my offer and I wouldn't budge, they still have it now. Nothing parties like a Rental Dean!!


Rentall centre is great to me. 
They are good to machines with me and its a great deal. 
I make sure their computers are good.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Went to a court hearing about a slip and fall back in 2011.
Nothing sticks on us now they try a incompetent plow operator! LOL!

Guess just plowing for many years doesn't count...don't think there is a test available there to 
qualify someone's capabilities either. What a waste of time and bunch of BS!


----------



## SHAWZER

Agree with you 100 %. Lots of stupid questions to answer at my last " Day of discovery ".


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1658046 said:


> Some of our sites are almost completely done with leaves and other are just starting. Still cant put the riders on the small sites because they are too wet, stuck using blowers and walk behinds to clean up.


You too eh. I feel like I'm stuck in Limbo at the moment. Everything is cut back/down, the grass isn't growing at all and half my sites have completely bare trees. The other half are still green and not even hinting at dumping yet. Oh well all the snow stuff is greased, tested, serviced and ready.


----------



## JD Dave

There's a skip loader at Stewarts that seems I be in good shape.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Hey guys, been a while. Hope all is well and winter looks promising.

Got a call from a school board we work for telling me although we weren't low bid on our previous groups but they want to award us a group of sites as #1 and #2 backed out...then they want me to match the #2 price. This has never happened to me in 18 years and I don't want to play that game with them. They are re-issuing that group to tender again. Grrrr. 

If anyone looking for a skip loader I may be putting 3 up on the chopping block very shortly. All are late model, clean, low hour machines and have Horst 9/13 wing plows on them with FFC couplers and buckets. 2 are JCB 3CLL's and one is a CASE 570 MXT. 

Florida never looked so good.

Pm me for info.


----------



## G.Landscape

Had a good laugh at this one while cutting today.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JohnnyRoyale;1658321 said:


> Hey guys, been a while. Hope all is well and winter looks promising.
> 
> Got a call from a school board we work for telling me although we weren't low bid on our previous groups but they want to award us a group of sites as #1 and #2 backed out...then they want me to match the #2 price. This has never happened to me in 18 years and I don't want to play that game with them. They are re-issuing that group to tender again. Grrrr.
> 
> If anyone looking for a skip loader I may be putting 3 up on the chopping block very shortly. All are late model, clean, low hour machines and have Horst 9/13 wing plows on them with FFC couplers and buckets. 2 are JCB 3CLL's and one is a CASE 570 MXT.
> 
> Florida never looked so good.
> 
> Pm me for info.


The whole "right to refuse any bid or all bids" really screws up a bidding process. The problem is they lose the trust of quality contractors and no one cares. 15 yrs ago I had a falling out with the school boards. A Separate School Board bid was won by the Public School Board works Department at a fraction of fair market price. I made the Guelph paper with my disdain at having to pay increasing property tax dollars to shoot my self in the foot.
At one point I did 5 schools in my area. I don't even look at their tenders anymore and don't miss them.

Got the tender results from the Town today, I won 10 of 15 sites. With a raise over last season.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1658316 said:


> There's a skip loader at Stewarts that seems I be in good shape.


Are you ok Dave?.... You didn't stutter or spit or anything....


----------



## ff1221

Congrats Markus, sounds like winter will be steady for you.

PRICE CHECK! Just pricing a new John Deere 4320 and a 4520 and want to make sure it is in line.

4320 Cab, hydro, rear remotes, R4 tires, 400CX loader w/skidsteer quick attach $46000

4520 same optioins $49500

Anybody priced one lately or have an idea if this is a good deal, any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## DeVries

My old 4320 is at Premier equipment, think they want 30 for it, they gave me 26 for it. Was a great machine and I did regular maintenance to it. Same options as you have listed. Its been there for more than a year so maybe they are ready to sell for cheaper?


----------



## ff1221

DeVries;1658414 said:


> My old 4320 is at Premier equipment, think they want 30 for it, they gave me 26 for it. Was a great machine and I did regular maintenance to it. Same options as you have listed. Its been there for more than a year so maybe they are ready to sell for cheaper?


Which location is it at, might be worth inquiring about.


----------



## DeVries

Just checked their site looks like its gone.

I find the compacts are a waste of money, if you can for almost the same money you can get into a 5000 series, way more bang for the buck.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

from an email...

Green Tractors was the dealer.

I have a new 2012 4520 cab tractor with loader for $44,900 plus HST.
It has 60hp at the engine. 50hp PTO. and skid steer mount on the loader.


----------



## ff1221

I agree for the money they aren't worth it but my compact fits in the areas my big one won't so the 5000 series would be too big physically. Really not a new piece just looking to go from the Massey to a Deere, like the Massey but the Deere is a little more compact at the same horse power and their Hydro is a lot smoother, wife might be running it this year so I want what's better for her.


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC;1658423 said:


> from an email...
> 
> Green Tractors was the dealer.
> 
> I have a new 2012 4520 cab tractor with loader for $44,900 plus HST.
> It has 60hp at the engine. 50hp PTO. and skid steer mount on the loader.


That's quite a difference, thanks Dean! Do you know do they still have it or have you bought it up already!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ff1221;1658429 said:


> That's quite a difference, thanks Dean! Do you know do they still have it or have you bought it up already!


I wanted another 5083e because I have a loader I don't use. Then he sent me that. I wasn't really excited about the size . So I looked at other options. I bought the used case tractor I would have went after shraders tractor because its a much nicer model but its good that it worked out for him. It's omemee green tractors. Steve mcvicar is the salesman. Good guy.


----------



## ff1221

Thanks Dean, I'll maybe give him a call in the morning and see if it's still available, appreciate the help.


----------



## SHAWZER

Rain rain rain , I think I will dress my little granddaughter up as a duck . Lol


----------



## BC Handyman

cold, blue skies here, maybe a few flurries in the next few days.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*3rd tractor*

Picked up a good deal on another Kubota for a back-up tractor for the winter... old Grounds Guys unit from Erin.... only issue is surface rust, looks like it never saw any kind of rust proofing ... so it needs some TLC, oiling and new boots and it's ready to go


----------



## greywynd

StratfordPusher;1658626 said:


> Picked up a good deal on another Kubota for a back-up tractor for the winter... old Grounds Guys unit from Erin.... only issue is surface rust, looks like it never saw any kind of rust proofing ... so it needs some TLC, oiling and new boots and it's ready to go


That's because Markus put the squeeze on them so they had to downsize.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Thanks*



greywynd;1658646 said:


> That's because Markus put the squeeze on them so they had to downsize.


I figured somebody robbed his accounts, was selling everything and moving west.... way to go Markus Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

I sat in that tractor, too big for my summer work but it was nice to daydream. Lot of companies coming through town on this rainy season both for Stewarts and Premier.

The guys don't do much snow this way, they were in a few banks a few years back. When it changed the new company called me to help them service them. Funny thing, they kept servicing a bank for 1/2 a season I was getting paid to do...Someone forgot to tell the employee...


----------



## schrader

Hmm 90k winds overnight, that should make for a nice mess, if this was winter it would be a crap load of snow.


----------



## adamhumberview

I need some honest opinions here.. I have been a blizzard plow guy for the past 6 years. I have recently decided to upgrade my fleet and change over my trucks. Since I'm doin' the chicken, I may as well go all out?

I have decided I am for sure going v-blade. Question is which one? I've looked the at the westerns and fishers. Essentially same plows. What is the difference between the regular v-blades and the flared blades?

And last but not least.. pricing? I find Kooy to be the most expensive in and around $7450 for western mvp3 or fisher xv2 (flared models). Hitch City came in $100 cheaper on both plows.


----------



## plowme.com

Does anyone plow driveways? What do you feel is the best equipment for the job?
most driveways in my area are not that long average about 60'


----------



## ff1221

plowme.com;1658790 said:


> Does anyone plow driveways? What do you feel is the best equipment for the job?
> most driveways in my area are not that long average about 60'


If your route is tight then a tractor and blower is extremely efficient and relocates the snow as opposed to shoving it into a pile, bigger tractors will travel 25mph+ so you can get around fairly good. Hope this helps.


----------



## DeVries

adamhumberview;1658784 said:


> I need some honest opinions here.. I have been a blizzard plow guy for the past 6 years. I have recently decided to upgrade my fleet and change over my trucks. Since I'm doin' the chicken, I may as well go all out?
> 
> I have decided I am for sure going v-blade. Question is which one? I've looked the at the westerns and fishers. Essentially same plows. What is the difference between the regular v-blades and the flared blades?
> 
> And last but not least.. pricing? I find Kooy to be the most expensive in and around $7450 for western mvp3 or fisher xv2 (flared models). Hitch City came in $100 cheaper on both plows.


Boss is by far a superior blade in my opinion. we have one blade that gets used every winter and was originally on a 99 model year truck and has been on 4 trucks since and still keeps going. Have never had a Blizzard but have had most of the others out there and I don't think they would have lasted as long as the Boss.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Just got note that our 2009 slip and fall got dismissed! There is a God up there  made my day!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*nice*



CGM Inc.;1658965 said:


> Just got note that our 2009 slip and fall got dismissed! There is a God up there  made my day!


Congrats, always nice to hear when one of these suits gets tossed....


----------



## BC Handyman

CGM Inc.;1658965 said:


> Just got note that our 2009 slip and fall got dismissed! There is a God up there  made my day!


Great to hear, good luck this year!!


----------



## G.Landscape

So if you had to take a rough guess how many hours per day would you say its dark?? 


We are doing some cost comparisons for Low Voltage lighting on some big commercial sites so I had to actually look it up and crunch the numbers and I was quite surprised.


----------



## DeVries

I would say at this time of the year 13.5 hrs.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

today was interesting. got a call from one of my favorite customers that their dumpster caught on fire, the fire department got it out but there is a 40yard bin filled with cereal that they had to dump in the parking lot. 

so I got some time in one of the new machines loading soaked bulk cereal into dump trucks and sweeping the pavement. 


Ive been so busy I missed the deadline for about 15 condo bids. 
thought it was due today and really it was due the 28th. Whoops


----------



## Mr.Markus

Capt. Crunch? 

Cheerios?

Imagine what busy is like for people with kids....
Oh wait......


----------



## grandview

CGM Inc.;1658965 said:


> Just got note that our 2009 slip and fall got dismissed! There is a God up there  made my day!


Drink up


----------



## grandview

G.Landscape;1659066 said:


> *So if you had to take a rough guess how many hours per day would you say its dark?? *
> 
> We are doing some cost comparisons for Low Voltage lighting on some big commercial sites so I had to actually look it up and crunch the numbers and I was quite surprised.


All of them!:realmad:


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1659114 said:


> Capt. Crunch?
> 
> Cheerios?
> 
> Imagine what busy is like for people with kids....
> Oh wait......


Your so much mouthier online.


----------



## G.Landscape

If you average the whole year, obviously short nights in summer and long nights in the winter it came out to like 11.8 hrs. (Kitchener-Waterloo) that means half the time it's dark! ...and lucky for us in the winter there are some days where it's almost 15hrs of dark.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1659121 said:


> Your so much mouthier online.


You've met my friends...hard to get a word in edgewise...
It's like a perpetual grade 9 shop class.


----------



## G.Landscape

Car cruise was a bust!! Anyone who wants to enjoy a pint and shoot the sh!t in TO is welcome to swing by Leslieville Boston Pizza!


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1659121 said:


> Your so much mouthier online.


But he's pretty damn funny most of the time.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1659128 said:


> You've met my friends...hard to get a word in edgewise...
> It's like a perpetual grade 9 shop class.


JD had no idea there was school after grade 7.


----------



## grandview

G.Landscape;1659142 said:


> Car cruise was a bust!! Anyone who wants to enjoy a pint and shoot the sh!t in TO is welcome to swing by Leslieville Boston Pizza!


I'm sure if you call the TO mayor,he'll show up.


----------



## G.Landscape

grandview;1659145 said:


> I'm sure if you call the TO mayor,he'll show up.


Just a beer Grandview, I am not into crack!! Ok...maybe a little scotch, but that's it!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

See Dave. All the old guys like me.....


----------



## cet

grandview;1659145 said:


> I'm sure if you call the TO mayor,he'll show up.


I thought most people that did drugs were skinny...


----------



## cet

There has to be a different way out.

http://news.nationalpost.com/2013/1...18th-floor-of-etobicoke-apartment-police-say/


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ok....I didn't mean it Cet. You're not that old.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1659196 said:


> Ok....I didn't mean it Cet. You're not that old.


I laughed. That was good.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1659149 said:


> See Dave. All the old guys like me.....


Maybe not like but they enjoy your humour. Trips to China, 2 hour lunch breaks. Your becoming more like Triple L everyday.


----------



## potskie

Any of you gents in the Guelph/ K-W areas have any leads on small shops or barns for rent?

I've out grown my garage and need to store off season equipment / work on equipment and projects. I've been looking in the classifieds/kijiji but they want an arm and a leg for everything and most things are more than I need or can afford.
I'm not picky either so long as it's dry has hydro and can be heated (Have my own salamander already) I'm happy.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

http://m.mykawartha.com/news-story/...wed-up-at-fenelon-falls-secondary-with-a-gun/

I had him as my math teacher a couple years.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Huh? I don't get it. He showed up at the school with a gun, and his wife showed up at a police station?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

No guns at school Jon. It's not Scarborough


----------



## cet

My guess would be the gun was registered to her.


----------



## chachi1984

does anyone know what the regulation is for the width of plow you can drive on city roads with and can u get a permit


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Moving a machine from Paris to Toronto this fine morning. Took the scenic route through some of your guys towns. Barrie, Caledon Erin, Guelph Kw, just getting to Paris now. Not bad timing considering it's still only 4am.


----------



## G.Landscape

chachi1984;1659969 said:


> does anyone know what the regulation is for the width of plow you can drive on city roads with and can u get a permit


I am not sure if plows have their own distinction but pretty sure the max width of a vehicle is 8'-6" with mirrors being the only thing that can be outside that.

I know obviously city plows and such are larger but not sure how they get around that.

edit: just found this on the MTO site but couldn't find any further info. Might require more searching. 
"Commercial motor vehicles are restricted in width to a limit of 2.6 metres (8.53 ft.). Exceptions are made for specialized equipment such as traction engines, threshing machines and snow- removal equip*ment."


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1660079 said:


> I am not sure if plows have their own distinction but pretty sure the max width of a vehicle is 8'-6" with mirrors being the only thing that can be outside that.
> 
> I know obviously city plows and such are larger but not sure how they get around that.
> 
> edit: just found this on the MTO site but couldn't find any further info. Might require more searching.
> "Commercial motor vehicles are restricted in width to a limit of 2.6 metres (8.53 ft.). Exceptions are made for specialized equipment such as traction engines, threshing machines and snow- removal equip*ment."


There are exemptions built into the HTA for Muni snow equipment.

109. (1) Subject to sections 110 and 110.1, no vehicle including load or contents shall have a greater width than 2.6 metres while on a highway except,
(a) traction engines, which may have a total width not exceeding 2.8 metres; or
(b) road service vehicles and, for the purpose of this Part, road service vehicle includes such a vehicle while travelling to and from a maintenance site or repair centre. R.S.O. 1990, c. H.8, s. 109 (1); 1994, c. 27, s. 138 (9); 2002, c. 18, Sched. P, s. 25 (1).

(From the Definitions section)

"road service vehicle" means a vehicle while it is being used for highway maintenance purposes by or on behalf of a municipality or other authority with jurisdiction and control of the highway; ("véhicule de la voirie")

http://www.e-laws.gov.on.ca/html/statutes/english/elaws_statutes_90h08_e.htm#BK173 - HTA online version


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1660053 said:


> Moving a machine from Paris to Toronto this fine morning. Took the scenic route through some of your guys towns. Barrie, Caledon Erin, Guelph Kw, just getting to Paris now. Not bad timing considering it's still only 4am.


Barrie is pretty far north of Toronto and Paris is pretty far West of Toronto.. Did you get lost along the way?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Moved to barrie, had some machines in Paris, had to move it to Toronto, then bury some sewer in Aurora. Covering the map today.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I thought maybe that was how long it took to warm up a Ford when it's -2 out....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Markus, you think your words don't hurt but they do. There's only so many times I can go home and tell Lily u got soap in my eyes.


----------



## G.Landscape

Met with our sidewalk sub for a quote today, apparently they have already been hassled by PM for salting during the one storm where we had trace amounts of snow....this is going to be a fun season.


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1660280 said:


> Moved to barrie, had some machines in Paris, had to move it to Toronto, then bury some sewer in Aurora. Covering the map today.


That explains it. Went to Alexandria Langcaster yesterday then stopped in Coburg on the way home. Illinois next week.


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1660302 said:


> Markus, you think your words don't hurt but they do. There's only so many times I can go home and tell Lily u got soap in my eyes.


You don't have it so bad... I was thinking of all you hardscapers when I snapped some photos of how they do it in China.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1660293 said:


> I thought maybe that was how long it took to warm up a Ford when it's -2 out....


The ford starting put a smile on his face.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1660308 said:


> That explains it. Went to Alexandria Langcaster yesterday then stopped in Coburg on the way home. Illinois next week.


Going to Vermont anytime soon?


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1660323 said:


> Going to Vermont anytime soon?


Whats out there?


----------



## greywynd

cet;1660323 said:


> Going to Vermont anytime soon?


Low on maple syrup?


----------



## Grassman09

greywynd;1660330 said:


> Low on maple syrup?


LOL That could be it. But St Jacobs is closer.


----------



## cet

I found a truck out there. Been looking for a month. A member on here went and looked at it today and said it is really nice, clean and no leaks. Now it is off the website. Looks like they sold it today.

I'm looking for something around 25,000 GVWR and hydraulic brakes if anyone knows of one.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Another winter, of joy. Just put a couple of trucks up for sale in the for sale forum if anyone's looking for something. Willing to entertain offers just no low balls.


----------



## Ant118

cet;1660381 said:


> I found a truck out there. Been looking for a month. A member on here went and looked at it today and said it is really nice, clean and no leaks. Now it is off the website. Looks like they sold it today.
> 
> I'm looking for something around 25,000 GVWR and hydraulic brakes if anyone knows of one.


Give mike @ Full throttle auto sales in Schomberg. He usually has stuff like that. Tell him Anthony sent you


----------



## goel

As some of you know, I had a truck in an accident because somebody decided to park on the 401 at night without any lights on, and it happened on August 8.

Still in the rental truck, 3 months minus 4 days later now.

First, it was a write off. Then, we are going to fix it, because no frame damage. Then, ok a little frame damage, 2 hrs set up, and 2.5 hours bending. Then waited 3 weeks for the frame shop, quote came back at 17.5 hours.

Multiple adjusters (estimators some companies call them), because the issues kept escalating. Last adjuster was from about 1 hour east of Toronto and refused to do the drive, just told the shop to fix it based on the pictures.

They are well over the value of the truck, based on 1) what they could have sold it for at auction the day after the accident plus 2) the repairs that they have paid for. Insurance company still has additional bills to pay.

Due to all this crap, delays and nonsense we of course have been on their case constantly. As has been our local state farm office.

Right now, it's basically complete - being painted tomorrow.

Finally our case got passed up to the management level and when they went thru the notes and realized what was going on, plus the adjuster that refused to do the drive (apparently a big big no no) and the fact that they were loosing us as a customer.

This afternoon, they decided that they would do the right thing, eat the truck and just pay us out for it.

So, they gave a fair value and wanted to send the check. They forgot the minor value of the plow side items for the blade, but that should all get sorted out tomorrow.

Hate insurance companies, but never give in to them.


----------



## Grassman09

I could use a sidewalk truck what they want for it?


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1660381 said:


> I found a truck out there. Been looking for a month. A member on here went and looked at it today and said it is really nice, clean and no leaks. Now it is off the website. Looks like they sold it today.
> 
> I'm looking for something around 25,000 GVWR and hydraulic brakes if anyone knows of one.


Try these guys too or JB Trucks

http://www.torontoautosales.com/hea...HINO-308-1cd5d6530a0a00300133ef6a6edc585e.htm

http://www.torontoautosales.com/hea...RD-F-550-d5da63a0404638bf01fdbe17f4512905.htm

A Chev to match the others.. 
http://www.torontoautosales.com/hea...T-C-5500-575bc2520a0a00bf01c8ee34e75fb2d8.htm

Found out why part of the heat and AC don't work in my 5500. Air filter box rubbed right thru the lines. There are also some wire harness under the air box too you may wanna take a peak at yours.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1660464 said:


> Try these guys too or JB Trucks
> 
> http://www.torontoautosales.com/hea...HINO-308-1cd5d6530a0a00300133ef6a6edc585e.htm
> 
> http://www.torontoautosales.com/hea...RD-F-550-d5da63a0404638bf01fdbe17f4512905.htm
> 
> A Chev to match the others..
> http://www.torontoautosales.com/hea...T-C-5500-575bc2520a0a00bf01c8ee34e75fb2d8.htm
> 
> Found out why part of the heat and AC don't work in my 5500. Air filter box rubbed right thru the lines. There are also some wire harness under the air box too you may wanna take a peak at yours.


They have had that Hino for over a year, I'm guess well over priced. The other 2 are both too light.


----------



## BC Handyman

here in the bc kootenay's we got hammered with snow & 0c temps, so it made for very heavy snow, forcasters only predicted a cm or 2....in parts of town well over 30cm fell....not a easy first snow.


----------



## cet

BC Handyman;1660495 said:


> here in the bc kootenay's we got hammered with snow & 0c temps, so it made for very heavy snow, forcasters only predicted a cm or 2....in parts of town well over 30cm fell....not a easy first snow.


That's what we had last year in Keswick, hard to find a curb.


----------



## Triple L

What did you replace those 2 trucks with Jeff? Goodluck with the sale!

Grass man - did you ever find someone that could scan your 5500? What was wrong with it?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;1660518 said:


> What did you replace those 2 trucks with Jeff? Goodluck with the sale!
> 
> Grass man - did you ever find someone that could scan your 5500? What was wrong with it?


Two 2014 GMC 3500 SLT's. Hate gm but they were $10k less then comparable ford and a complete steal so I gave in. Both comin with wideouts.


----------



## Triple L

Lynden-Jeff;1660682 said:


> Two 2014 GMC 3500 SLT's. Hate gm but they were $10k less then comparable ford and a complete steal so I gave in. Both comin with wideouts.


Nice! stick with the gas jobs like your 6.2 or trying out a dmax?


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1660518 said:


> What did you replace those 2 trucks with Jeff? Goodluck with the sale!
> 
> Grass man - did you ever find someone that could scan your 5500? What was wrong with it?


Yes. Turbo sensor is acting up. Cleaned the plug of all the green corrosion and so far its ok but will need to be replaced. Brake booster wasn't working either needed new fuel lines. Put Firestone air bags in the rear of it now.


----------



## CGM Inc.

So not ready for winter! Leaves are nuts! Both VAC trucks running full days sucking.


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1661038 said:


> So not ready for winter! Leaves are nuts! Both VAC trucks running full days sucking.


How's adams cab over been?


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1661038 said:


> So not ready for winter! Leaves are nuts! Both VAC trucks running full days sucking.


Did you make those fenders. Looks good, nice and simple.


----------



## BC Handyman

It's snowing here, about to head out as the pavement is covered.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

BC Handyman;1661417 said:


> It's snowing here, about to head out as the pavement is covered.


Good luck with that. We're still in the green - snow flurries maybe next Tuesday.


----------



## BC Handyman

Thanks, I just did 2.5 hrs with a shoveler helper. It still snowing, but not enough yet to do most of my accounts, spread alot of salt & melt this morn. My new walk behind spreader works good. Now I just got to wait an hr or 2 for the snow to hit the ground, it's -2 so it's sticking slowly, it's suppost to snow all day, 2-5 cm


----------



## SHAWZER

Already 1 " snow here at higher elevations , could be long night looking out window every hour .


----------



## Grassman09

SHAWZER;1661684 said:


> Already 1 " snow here at higher elevations , could be long night looking out window every hour .


Calling for 5-10 for you guys eh. Some might reach CET and PPM Territory too.


----------



## schrader

Well I could check out the window every hour but I'm not sure what I can do about it. One tractor ready, no trucks or salters yet, hoping its warm enough by the water it will just melt. We have been swamped with clean ups the last three weeks and need one more to fish up then I will be ready.


----------



## Grassman09

I think everyone is in the same boat.


----------



## SHAWZER

Should be warm enough near the water , breakfast place open at 5:30 . good excuse to drive down into town.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1661687 said:


> Calling for 5-10 for you guys eh. Some might reach CET and PPM Territory too.


I'm hoping not here. We have 1 salter ready to go.


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1661710 said:


> I'm hoping not here. We have 1 salter ready to go.


Same just no driver for it at moment. Legally that is.


----------



## BC Handyman

still snowing here, has been all day, close to 3" has fallen. Alot melted but now it's below 0c


----------



## ff1221

High of 1 for Tuesday, that's a little scary!


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1661713 said:


> Same just no driver for it at moment. Legally that is.


Why don't you just go get your DZ? It's so simple.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1661734 said:


> Why don't you just go get your DZ? It's so simple.


It would make buying a truck a lot easier.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1661734 said:


> Why don't you just go get your DZ? It's so simple.


I need my A. I need to run my Ford it a lil nicer the the 20yr old International.


----------



## goel

Grassman09;1661758 said:


> I need my A. I need to run my Ford it a lil nicer the the 20yr old International.


You have needed it for years slacker. Just go get it done.


----------



## Grassman09

Yea how many times have I said to you ok this month im doing it


----------



## goel

Grassman09;1661763 said:


> Yea how many times have I said to you ok this month im doing it


I stopped counting at 489.


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1661769 said:


> I stopped counting at 489.


Funny guy.


----------



## Grassman09

On a other subject what is everyone using for counter weight behind there tractor? I was thinking of making a holder for a mafia block I think that's partly why it don't steer too well when fully loaded with snow even in float.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grassman09;1661788 said:


> On a other subject what is everyone using for counter weight behind there tractor? I was thinking of making a holder for a mafia block I think that's partly why it don't steer too well when fully loaded with snow even in float.


Just have rob ford hang off the back. He will be available soon.


----------



## Grassman09

That might be too much dead weight.


----------



## Grassman09

Something like this.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1661804 said:


> Something like this.


I have a plastic barrel with a pipe through it that I used. It's just sitting at the shop. If you would like it you're more then welcome to come and get it.


----------



## SHAWZER

No snow in town , a few frozen puddles to salt, good sitdown breakfast.


----------



## G.Landscape

MIDTOWNPC;1661790 said:


> Just have rob ford hang off the back. He will be available soon.


Another Ford that's bitten the dust, too many cracks and bad fluid intake is to blame again.

Oh sorry are we talking trucks or mayors?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha - that was good.

I don't get it, he is somehow still in power and his mom thinks his weight is the main issue.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1661875 said:


> haha - that was good.
> 
> I don't get it, he is somehow still in power and his mom thinks his weight is the main issue.


I feel for the guy...my mom wants me to join weight watchers since I was 12.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1661739 said:


> It would make buying a truck a lot easier.


Exactly!!


Grassman09;1661758 said:


> I need my A. I need to run my Ford it a lil nicer the the 20yr old International.


Just book it and then your committed.


Grassman09;1661788 said:


> On a other subject what is everyone using for counter weight behind there tractor? I was thinking of making a holder for a mafia block I think that's partly why it don't steer too well when fully loaded with snow even in float.


It won't help you turn at all but it will help you push more going straight. We use wheel weights but they are expensive. None of the guys including me like driving with something on the 3 point hitch as it makes the tractor more cumbersome.


----------



## G.Landscape

Anyone know of dealers around who may have Kage Products on their lots? Looking for a 9' Blade/Box. for skid Steer.


----------



## Grassman09

G.Landscape;1661994 said:


> Anyone know of dealers around who may have Kage Products on their lots? Looking for a 9' Blade/Box. for skid Steer.


Even if there was a dealer here they would probably hose you on the price. Just take a drive its not hard to import stuff.



JD Dave;1661883 said:


> Exactly!!
> 
> Just book it and then your committed.
> 
> It won't help you turn at all but it will help you push more going straight. We use wheel weights but they are expensive. None of the guys including me like driving with something on the 3 point hitch as it makes the tractor more cumbersome.


When I was thinking about the ebling from you my guy said he doesn't want that out back. I've seen a company in Milton they have on there 7 series some sort of metal slab on the back sits in real close to the machine and has all these ridges on it.


----------



## Elite_Maint

For the chevy guys..how much mileage on your truck before putting front brakes?? I have 113,000kms did plowing since winter of 09 with the truck,salt, pull trailers etc I looked @ them @ 90K they were mint looked again @ now still good..wtf I didn't think brakes lasted this long on these trucks!!


----------



## Triple L

Elite_Maint;1662271 said:


> For the chevy guys..how much mileage on your truck before putting front brakes?? I have 113,000kms did plowing since winter of 09 with the truck,salt, pull trailers etc I looked @ them @ 90K they were mint looked again @ now still good..wtf I didn't think brakes lasted this long on these trucks!!


122,000 on my 09, plow, salt, pull a trailer 6 days a week all summer, hauled really heavy lots of times too and they are still good, I put it in tow haul every time a light turns red and engine brake it


----------



## ff1221

I'm due for brake work, likely rotors need to be turned, I'm at about 60k


----------



## Elite_Maint

Triple L;1662283 said:


> 122,000 on my 09, plow, salt, pull a trailer 6 days a week all summer, hauled really heavy lots of times too and they are still good, I put it in tow haul every time a light turns red and engine brake it


My trucks gas so not really an engine brake. But I use that too sometimes ans let the tranny downshift. Maybe I'll change them after the winter lol if they can last another 10-15K


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mine was 120,000, then again at 220,000 (Crap!...I do the tow haul mode that way too, I like the sound of it....)


----------



## A Man

G.Landscape;1661994 said:


> Anyone know of dealers around who may have Kage Products on their lots? Looking for a 9' Blade/Box. for skid Steer.


Why are you leaning towards the Kage product versus wing plows? I've always failed to see the advantage besides not needing aux hydro and maybe the cost.


----------



## Triple L

A Man;1662317 said:


> Why are you leaning towards the Kage product versus wing plows? I've always failed to see the advantage besides not needing aux hydro and maybe the cost.


From what I've seen they are the same price or very close to a hla...


----------



## DeVries

G.Landscape;1661994 said:


> Anyone know of dealers around who may have Kage Products on their lots? Looking for a 9' Blade/Box. for skid Steer.


How about this? http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...ther-Bobcat-Snowplow-Blade-W0QQAdIdZ541828776

I just posted it, not 9 foot but a lot cheaper than a Kage or a Horst blade. Has both electrical hookups for New Holland (14 pin) and Bobcat (7 pin) style electrical hookups.


----------



## cet

I had to fill 20 salt boxes today. Hand shoveling 14,000lbs reminds me how old I am.


----------



## schrader

That was supposed to be our job for Monday, but they are calling for squalls on Tuesday so I think its time to pull the leaf vac and box off the F350 and get the salter going. Still have two days of clean ups to do but it will have to wait until the end of the week when the temps warm back up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1662451 said:


> I had to fill 20 salt boxes today. Hand shoveling 14,000lbs reminds me how old I am.


Ouch. I pull the spinner off my salter, fill the box on a handtruck and wheel them into place. Mine are the smaller ones though....


----------



## cet

This is the first fill so there are quite a few. We can drive to the boxes but some are at the side of the truck. Usually 2 of us go and we just man handle the box back into place. I agree pulling the spinner is a much better option.

When I first start I think no problem. By the 1/2 way mark I realize this wasn't the best option. It was 3 loads in the truck so I do get a bit of a break.


----------



## schrader

EC has issued a special weather statement for snow squall starting Monday evening, look like some of us are going to get an early start to the season.


----------



## ff1221

I guess i'll get some equipment ready today just in case, if I'm not prepared we'll get it for sure!


----------



## cet

schrader;1662685 said:


> EC has issued a special weather statement for snow squall starting Monday evening, look like some of us are going to get an early start to the season.


They have quite a large area covered.


----------



## chachi1984

Mr.Markus;1662540 said:


> Ouch. I pull the spinner off my salter, fill the box on a handtruck and wheel them into place. Mine are the smaller ones though....


you guys like using bulk salt in the boxes, dont you fin it goes hard and chunky sometimes


----------



## cet

chachi1984;1662710 said:


> you guys like using bulk salt in the boxes, dont you fin it goes hard and chunky sometimes


Never really had a problem with that. It depends on how good the salt is that you put it. It usually goes hard over the summer because of the humidity. A few of the places throw in 2 or 3 large sponges and that seems to work really well.


----------



## chachi1984

cet;1662714 said:


> Never really had a problem with that. It depends on how good the salt is that you put it. It usually goes hard over the summer because of the humidity. A few of the places throw in 2 or 3 large sponges and that seems to work really well.


prob help if u get a nice dry scoop "off the top"


----------



## JD Dave

A Man;1662317 said:


> Why are you leaning towards the Kage product versus wing plows? I've always failed to see the advantage besides not needing aux hydro and maybe the cost.


I agree. A Wingplow does everything a Kage does and I'm betting it's 30% more productive.


----------



## cet

chachi1984;1662742 said:


> prob help if u get a nice dry scoop "off the top"


I have salt at the shop. I make sure it is good.

I got 100 tonne 2 weeks ago and it came in perfect. I put a tarp on it right away.


----------



## BC Handyman

What salt boxes to you use cet? I've seem snowex & a few other brands but they are sooo expensive. I'd like a few but the price never seems good enough for to to buy them. I wouldnt be using big ones.


----------



## cet

BC Handyman;1662756 said:


> What salt boxes to you use cet? I've seem snowex & a few other brands but they are sooo expensive. I'd like a few but the price never seems good enough for to to buy them. I wouldnt be using big ones.


I think these are SOS boxes or something like that. They are the best I've seen. The school board owns them, your tax dollars working for you.

I have some blue ones that I bought from the salt depot here. They were $100. The plastic is thinner and they only hold 500lbs but I've had some for 5 years and never broke one. You can't put a lock on the one's I have.


----------



## BC Handyman

No lock thing can be solved, I could cut a hole & put a chain or cable, seal up hole with slicone. I've also discovered the new generation of epoxy's that stuff could glue anything to anything. One could just epoxy a lock hasp onto the box, then no holes.


----------



## potskie

BC Handyman;1662756 said:


> What salt boxes to you use cet? I've seem snowex & a few other brands but they are sooo expensive. I'd like a few but the price never seems good enough for to to buy them. I wouldnt be using big ones.


Anywhere around you you could look for used ones? I find them around here for 25 - 50 ea fairly regularly.

For example - http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-business-industrial-salt-box-bin-W0QQAdIdZ538631575


----------



## chachi1984

potskie;1662808 said:


> Anywhere around you you could look for used ones? I find them around here for 25 - 50 ea fairly regularly.
> 
> For example - http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-business-industrial-salt-box-bin-W0QQAdIdZ538631575


I picked up 6 of these last yr , they seem to be holding up pretty well
http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...RAGE-BINS-BOXES-CONTAINERS-W0QQAdIdZ541818619


----------



## BC Handyman

I wish I had some on my kijiji or craigs list, I've never even seen one for sale used. I was looking into blue plastic barrels with lids, but even they are not cheap, I'd buy a few of those $50 ones if there was any close to me.


----------



## G.Landscape

A Man;1662317 said:


> Why are you leaning towards the Kage product versus wing plows? I've always failed to see the advantage besides not needing aux hydro and maybe the cost.


We like them for simplicity. Works off the standard hydro hook up and nothing else needed. With other plows we have had in the past issues generally stem from electrical and multiple moving parts like on Blizzard plows. For us the simpler the design the less down time thus less issues.


----------



## A Man

G.Landscape;1662888 said:


> We like them for simplicity. Works off the standard hydro hook up and nothing else needed. With other plows we have had in the past issues generally stem from electrical and multiple moving parts like on Blizzard plows. For us the simpler the design the less down time thus less issues.


I see your point, we ran blizzard plows on skids in the past and they were notoriously unreliable however after switching to wing plows the increased productivity is well worth the cost and maintenance. We own 7 now any they are as reliable as we could really ask for.


----------



## cet

First snow of the year and the 2 weather sites have different forecasts. One has snow squalls and the other no mention of it.


----------



## DeVries

Was it not 2 years ago about this time when the Strathroy area got hammered with a couple of heavy streamers and had the 402 closed for a few days? 
A utility construction company from these parts had a few guys sitting there in their trucks stranded, ended up getting picked up by guys on snowmobiles and stayed at a farmers place till the hwy got cleared up.


----------



## schrader

The fun starts already ,just got back from salting some wood stairs that were a sheet of ice, staring to snow here now. Looks like we will be out in the AM, spent the whole day getting everything ready but the first snow always memes me nervous.


----------



## Mr.Markus

First salt run under my belt as well, slushy quick freeze as the sun went down. Walks were worse than parking but it all got hit so I can sleep well.


----------



## grandview

Got some wet snow coming down here,sticking a little to the grass.


----------



## Alpha Property

Wet snow here in Niagara falls, I made my first snow ball and threw it at my bro in law..... Nothing is sticking to the road or sidewalks


----------



## Saliba

Grassman09;1662016 said:


> Even if there was a dealer here they would probably hose you on the price. Just take a drive its not hard to import stuff.
> 
> When I was thinking about the ebling from you my guy said he doesn't want that out back. I've seen a company in Milton they have on there 7 series some sort of metal slab on the back sits in real close to the machine and has all these ridges on it.


If i'm thinking of the same company, i think those are from machinability. I'd second what JD said and put a set of wheel weights on. I'm surprised you didn't have anything put on from the get go since you have just straight steel flanged wheels. You will notice a huge different for sure. A weight box only benefits us when we want weight off the tractor for summer work which is why we decided to go that route, and it can go on anything we have. We just ordered a tractor with wheel weights but they will never be removed. It also will ad a bit of resale to your tractor i'd think if you put wheel weights on, where as most people could care less about a weight box.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Got a good 3" of really fluffy snow at my place.


----------



## ff1221

got a 1cm crust on the roads here, slippery but no accumulation.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just a check through for me, frozen puddles. Beautiful starry morning out here. -8 
Could use another week and a 1/2 for cleanups.


----------



## schrader

Full salt and shovel here, only about 2cm down.


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1663798 said:


> Just a check through for me, frozen puddles. Beautiful starry morning out here. -8
> Could use another week and a 1/2 for cleanups.


Were you in kitchener?? it was the same this am. I got a kick out of the 6:30 rush of contractors racing to the salt yards made me chuckle a couple times.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We just had a few puddles. I am hoping we have a few more weeks before things go down.

Kinda annoyed that a place that is winter only for us is calling for puddles, they don't start paying till the 15th. I will send in a bill that I assume it gets ignored.


----------



## BC Handyman

I got a skif of snow this morn, not enough to do anything with it though, looks like I might be able to do some roofing this week if I get the job. Temps are suppose to be 5-7c.....nice day compared to -1


----------



## Daner

Snow is in the air.
It looks like its time to put the big bad Boss on the ole Dodge.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mopard

*Chains for Steep Icy Hills*

I posted this elsewhere here but thought some of you guys may have some advice ... more views and more local (sorta) so maybe some of uz could recommend specific type of chains and where to buy at decent price?

I'm looking at some very steep roadways this year with little room or level area at the bottom to work with so looking at some type of traction aid. I plow plenty of steep, challenging roadways/drives but the new stuff will be pushing it during the occasional thaws or winter rains. What are you guys using for chains or other methods? I can't seem to find any 33" tall 17" tires that are studded ... and I already have a new set of BFG ATs ready to go anyhow that work fantastic ... just like to be prepared for inevitable glare ice.
Which specific chains work best on ice? easiest to install and remove as I only need them for about 20 mins about midpoint of my route then have to take them back off. Any other ideas? tia


----------



## musclecarboy

Watched TSN sports center and some discovery channel in the shop as live bottoms rolled in to fill the salt dome. Crazy snow almost reached Vaughan today but we got lucky.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ajax has a bit now... I feel like this is going to be a rough winter.


----------



## greywynd

Pristine PM ltd;1664141 said:


> Ajax has a bit now... I feel like this is going to be a rough winter.


I hear Stouffville has a cm or so. No word from Markham yet.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, we are thinking Markham, Uxbridge, Ajax, Pickering, and Whitby will need salt.


----------



## greywynd

Pristine PM ltd;1664151 said:


> yeah, we are thinking Markham, Uxbridge, Ajax, Pickering, and Whitby will need salt.


I sprinkled 1-2 tonne last night, just doing puddles and patches etc, figuring on 8-10 tonight from what I'm hearing so far.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

had a regen cycle kick in on a rental s750
Boy that sucks. Talk about feel useless


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

you got anything Dean?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I must be in a corridor, wing night at Crabby Joes in Guelph it's snowing like a good thing, and nothing here at home.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1664213 said:


> you got anything Dean?


No not even close. I was moving sand today.


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;1664225 said:


> No not even close. I was moving sand today.


Beach volleyball?


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1664225 said:


> No not even close. I was moving sand today.


Dean, when your wife tells you to pound sand it's only because she's very pregnant...she doesn't mean it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mr.Markus;1664314 said:


> Dean, when your wife tells you to pound sand it's only because she's very pregnant...she doesn't mean it.


This just made my morning


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1664211 said:


> had a regen cycle kick in on a rental s750
> Boy that sucks. Talk about feel useless


Can you not still operate it or did you have to park it? What's it like? Just high idle?


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1664323 said:


> Can you not still operate it or did you have to park it? What's it like? Just high idle?


On our tractor and combine you can't even tell its in regen except for the fact there's a warning on the dash.


----------



## schrader

My 6.4 ford would surge and run like a bag of crap when it was regaining, the 6.7 you can't even tell when its regaining, except for the wonderful smell. Im glad I got my 6430 when I did so I can avoid the tier four of the new r series for a couple more years, seems like most of the diesel problems are emissions related. Nice sunny morning here, bye bye snow, I got some leaf clean ups to finish this afternoon.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Any of you Dodge guys looking for some summer tires/rims, 265/ 75/ 16 - 10 ply E rated tires on aluminum rims. $800
They stick out a little more than stock and give you a wider stance. These are off my FIL's 3/4t diesel.
I asked him how much life he thinks they have...he pulls out his milelage notebook and says "I don't know...but they've gone 13,207 KM." lol
They're off a 2004, so no TPS.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1664314 said:


> Dean, when your wife tells you to pound sand it's only because she's very pregnant...she doesn't mean it.


That was awesome.


----------



## potskie

schrader;1664383 said:


> My 6.4 ford would surge and run like a bag of crap when it was regaining, the 6.7 you can't even tell when its regaining, except for the wonderful smell. Im glad I got my 6430 when I did so I can avoid the tier four of the new r series for a couple more years, seems like most of the diesel problems are emissions related. Nice sunny morning here, bye bye snow, I got some leaf clean ups to finish this afternoon.


I'm a little behind on my JD engine tech. Stage 3 uses DEF or does stage 4?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Bogs down. Can drive the machine but not really load up or push


----------



## Triple L

potskie;1664406 said:


> I'm a little behind on my JD engine tech. Stage 3 uses DEF or does stage 4?


Jcb and case appear to need no after treatment other then erg and a DOC. Deere uses erg and DPF, everyone else uses urea (SCR) and a dpf for final teir 4... it4 is just a DOC (diesel oxidation catalyst)


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1664414 said:


> Jcb and case appear to need no after treatment other then erg and a DOC. Deere uses erg and DPF, everyone else uses urea (SCR) and a dpf for final teir 4... it4 is just a DOC (diesel oxidation catalyst)


I can see the hesitation to have a new tier 4 vs a tier 3 then. I know the urea is used instead of fuel to clear the dpf because sending super hot fuel through the egr system and turbo is a bad idea. Just look at the 6.0 powerstroke failures. I thought JD had gone to a urea system but if not I can completely understand the hesitation to have the newer engine. The failures occurring due to sending hot fuel through the exhaust system while trying to meet higher emissions standards must be interesting.


----------



## greywynd

Was a lighter night than I thought, spread about 3 tonnes, with the majority being on the northern most sites. Maybe I can sleep tonight.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Potskie, the 6.0 was the last one to NOT use raw fuel. The famous issues arrive from a poorly designed egr cooler. It has a series of water jackets that cool the egr charge before recirculating it. It's smart on paper, but in reality, the cooler rots and the lines blow antifreeze into the engine causing any moving parts it touches to seize and the gaskets to rot. They are a can of worms, but a different can of worms than the def/dpf/doc etc... situation. Just an FYI.


----------



## potskie

R.G.PEEL;1664525 said:


> Potskie, the 6.0 was the last one to NOT use raw fuel. The famous issues arrive from a poorly designed egr cooler. It has a series of water jackets that cool the egr charge before recirculating it. It's smart on paper, but in reality, the cooler rots and the lines blow antifreeze into the engine causing any moving parts it touches to seize and the gaskets to rot. They are a can of worms, but a different can of worms than the def/dpf/doc etc... situation. Just an FYI.


Ok, I always thought it was the 6.0 and 6.4 that did hence the massive egr problems with both motors. thanks for the info!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

They solved the egr problem by going to the dpf dpf was a whole new problem lol. Both motors are better with delete kits. Hippies disagree but my mechanical bills don't. Deletes are key on both


----------



## G.Landscape

Been helping this week prep metal for a cool project. Lots of Steel work involved, this "Fly Swatter" screen and railings are a work in progress, off the powder coat tomorrow. Going to be the most expensive 100sq.ft. deck I think we will ever build. All steel posts and beams, ipe decking....over built would be an understatement.

We would be happy if mother nature would just give us a few more weeks to work.


----------



## G.Landscape

R.G.PEEL;1664533 said:


> They solved the egr problem by going to the dpf dpf was a whole new problem lol. Both motors are better with delete kits. Hippies disagree but my mechanical bills don't. Deletes are key on both


I assume you can't get a commercial safety with the deletes though?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Yep. It isn't a safety issue. You can get fines I would assume, but I havent.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The steel/ipe 100sf deck will trigger deja vu for me, greywynd and musclecarboy. It's a solid way to go. A man gave me some advice on the one we built and as my father so eloquently says "it can hold a lot of fat chicks"


----------



## cet

Full plow last night. Everything went pretty well. Plowed a Town lot instead of the school parking lot.

Golfing Saturday, life is good.


----------



## grandview

cet;1664546 said:


> Full plow last night. Everything went pretty well. Plowed a Town lot instead of the school parking lot.
> 
> Golfing Saturday, life is good.


Winter rules?


----------



## cet

grandview;1664556 said:


> Winter rules?


Not to sure, I play with some pretty hardcore golfers and always for money.


----------



## greywynd

cet;1664546 said:


> Full plow last night. Everything went pretty well. Plowed a Town lot instead of the school parking lot.
> 
> Golfing Saturday, life is good.


 I heard it was about 3" in your area? Still too early!!


----------



## cet

greywynd;1664572 said:


> I heard it was about 3" in your area? Still too early!!


2" would have been max. It was a good first push. Some guys just salted heavy and it came out. For me, I look at it as a good first run. We are down a salt truck so to drop 30 tonne the first night would have made for a long night for the salt truck drivers.

I personally had a couple of new sites to do. Seeing the curbs is a good thing the first night. I plowed for 7 hours which is long for me. I used an 03 gas truck. Not sure if I've ever plowed in a gas truck. They are quick in reverse.


----------



## potskie

R.G.PEEL;1664533 said:


> They solved the egr problem by going to the dpf dpf was a whole new problem lol. Both motors are better with delete kits. Hippies disagree but my mechanical bills don't. Deletes are key on both


There were definitely EGR cooler problems with the 6.4 caused by the dpf. Had the regen system cook them and warp the heads on 2 different motors. The regen system also cooked a turbo on another which turned into 3 all said and done because the techs didn't get all the shrapnel which went back through the turbo about a block from the dealership after I left. I was not a happy camper. Never had the honors of a piston failure tho :laughing: Hence why I bought a gas truck lol


----------



## greywynd

cet;1664589 said:


> 2" would have been max. It was a good first push. Some guys just salted heavy and it came out. For me, I look at it as a good first run. We are down a salt truck so to drop 30 tonne the first night would have made for a long night for the salt truck drivers.
> 
> I personally had a couple of new sites to do. Seeing the curbs is a good thing the first night. I plowed for 7 hours which is long for me. I used an 03 gas truck. Not sure if I've ever plowed in a gas truck. They are quick in reverse.


I took different salters each night for the same reason, test them out and make sure they're good to go. The rest of the crews are still doing daytime work so I went out to go over everything.


----------



## pusher21

potskie;1664418 said:


> I can see the hesitation to have a new tier 4 vs a tier 3 then. I know the urea is used instead of fuel to clear the dpf because sending super hot fuel through the egr system and turbo is a bad idea. Just look at the 6.0 powerstroke failures. I thought JD had gone to a urea system but if not I can completely understand the hesitation to have the newer engine. The failures occurring due to sending hot fuel through the exhaust system while trying to meet higher emissions standards must be interesting.


Urea is used to lower Nox emissions. fuel is still used to clean the dpf


----------



## GMC Driver

greywynd;1664602 said:


> The rest of the crews are still doing daytime work so I went out to go over everything.


Same deal here - started at 2am the other morning, and still worked till 6pm. I'm on the hook for salting most sites on my own until Dec. 1, after that the crews will slow down on landscape work. Then I get to make the call, and watch the GPS.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1664589 said:


> 2" would have been max. It was a good first push. Some guys just salted heavy and it came out. For me, I look at it as a good first run. We are down a salt truck so to drop 30 tonne the first night would have made for a long night for the salt truck drivers.
> 
> I personally had a couple of new sites to do. Seeing the curbs is a good thing the first night. I plowed for 7 hours which is long for me. I used an 03 gas truck. Not sure if I've ever plowed in a gas truck. They are quick in reverse.


Didn't take the new loader for a spin???


----------



## Triple L

potskie;1664592 said:


> There were definitely EGR cooler problems with the 6.4 caused by the dpf. Had the regen system cook them and warp the heads on 2 different motors. The regen system also cooked a turbo on another which turned into 3 all said and done because the techs didn't get all the shrapnel which went back through the turbo about a block from the dealership after I left. I was not a happy camper. Never had the honors of a piston failure tho :laughing: Hence why I bought a gas truck lol


The problem is circled in blue.............


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1664625 said:


> The problem is circled in blue.............


Oh how things have changed since this time last year.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1664648 said:


> Oh how things have changed since this time last year.


My 6 liter was a very good motor to me, did a erg delete tho... hauled off 24,000 lbs trailer all summer without a problem, it's just the rest of the truck and components that caused me grief


----------



## Ant118

Triple L;1664655 said:


> My 6 liter was a very good motor to me, did a erg delete tho... hauled off 24,000 lbs trailer all summer without a problem, it's just the rest of the truck and components that caused me grief


I had the opposite. 2 turbos. 2 heads. Egr. Transfer case decided to go into 4L at 100 lol. Love the truck. King ranch F350 dually but she didn't last long


----------



## cet

Triple L;1664623 said:


> Didn't take the new loader for a spin???


The loader was still at the shop. It wasn't worth the effort to go and get it. I'm sure I will use it soon.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1664655 said:


> My 6 liter was a very good motor to me, did a erg delete tho... hauled off 24,000 lbs trailer all summer without a problem, it's just the rest of the truck and components that caused me grief


And what part of "Oh how things have changed since this time last year" didn't you understand? Your getting a little sensitive lately, maybe it's all the pictures of you making hearts with your hands in front of tree's. Thumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1664655 said:


> My 6 liter was a very good motor to me, did a erg delete tho... hauled off 24,000 lbs trailer all summer without a problem, it's just the rest of the truck and components that caused me grief





cet;1664760 said:


> The loader was still at the shop. It wasn't worth the effort to go and get it. I'm sure I will use it soon.


No sense getting salt all over it for nothing. Cat's really don't like getting wet like Deere's do.


----------



## SHAWZER

JD Dave;1664834 said:


> No sense getting salt all over it for nothing. Cat's really don't like getting wet like Deere's do.


Ha ha ha , that's a good one . :laughing:


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;1664833 said:


> Your getting a little sensitive lately, maybe it's all the pictures of you making hearts with your hands in front of tree's


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Sorry Chad - you've kind of had it coming...

Still looking for a loader/backhoe/skip loader etc. Let me know if you know of something. Prefer Case or JD.


----------



## A Man

JD Dave;1664833 said:


> And what part of "Oh how things have changed since this time last year" didn't you understand? Your getting a little sensitive lately, maybe it's all the pictures of you making hearts with your hands in front of tree's. Thumbs Up


Hahaha, funniest thing I've read in weeks.

Chad's a good sport isn't he.


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver;1664871 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Sorry Chad - you've kind of had it coming...
> 
> Still looking for a loader/backhoe/skip loader etc. Let me know if you know of something. Prefer Case or JD.


Everything is for sale for the right price Dave. come down make me an offer payup


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

PM Sent Dave.


----------



## Grassman09

I expected to see more snow here. Went away Monday for a few days visiting John Deere dealers in Illinois. Started snowing from Kalamazoo into Chicago. Parts of Indiana and looked to have 4-6" of snow on the ground yesterday on our way back to Canada. Didn't miss much here I see. Sarina plowed a lil it looked like.


----------



## Grassman09

Saliba;1663542 said:


> If i'm thinking of the same company, i think those are from machinability. I'd second what JD said and put a set of wheel weights on. I'm surprised you didn't have anything put on from the get go since you have just straight steel flanged wheels. You will notice a huge different for sure. A weight box only benefits us when we want weight off the tractor for summer work which is why we decided to go that route, and it can go on anything we have. We just ordered a tractor with wheel weights but they will never be removed. It also will ad a bit of resale to your tractor i'd think if you put wheel weights on, where as most people could care less about a weight box.


Yea Howden Blue Chip has those things on there 3 points. I'll have to look into the wheel weights. I have a friend who wants to buy my Deere or so he says if I want to sell it I should let him know. Weights wouldn't make a diff to him. With less then 400 hours on the clock I'm sure I could find a few takers.

What do the wheel weighs run any how $$ wise?


----------



## agnchls

Just to the Ontario guys wondering how business has been for you. I used to be in the residential snow business from 2007 until 2010 then decided to take a break to pursue other things. I always advertised between late October and middle of November and found the response to be overwhelming, much more so than with summer work. Putting out a 1000 or so flyers would give me 8 or so customers. I decided to get back in, since the summer was a bit lean and this year I'm finding it really hard to attract new business. Put out 3000 flyers and only got back 5 accounts. Wonder if residentials are slow or took an early jump on the season. Pretty confused as to what's different this year.


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1664625 said:


> The problem is circled in blue.............


Not really. the 7.3, 6.0 and 6.4 were Navistar motors. The problem was they trusted someone else to try to build something as quality as Ford does. Turns out you can't!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1664834 said:


> No sense getting salt all over it for nothing. Cat's really don't like getting wet like Deere's do.


Just cause you haven't got one wet in a while doesn't mean it doesn't happen. Oh Deere not now doesn't count as a billable event


----------



## Mr.Markus

The real damage starts when you put them away wet....covered in salt.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1665064 said:


> The real damage starts when you put them away wet....covered in salt.


Might Chaffe!:crying:


----------



## Grassman09

agnchls;1664985 said:


> Just to the Ontario guys wondering how business has been for you. I used to be in the residential snow business from 2007 until 2010 then decided to take a break to pursue other things. I always advertised between late October and middle of November and found the response to be overwhelming, much more so than with summer work. Putting out a 1000 or so flyers would give me 8 or so customers. I decided to get back in, since the summer was a bit lean and this year I'm finding it really hard to attract new business. Put out 3000 flyers and only got back 5 accounts. Wonder if residential are slow or took an early jump on the season. Pretty confused as to what's different this year.


That's is too early I've found. You have to advertise like November like now and they usually do not call til there is signs of snow or they are calling for snow and they all want to sing up then. I raised my resi rates considerably this season and I've yet to sign up anyone new so far. My add came out end of last month. I'll be busy enough with the commercial work this season. I think I'd rather come in a lil lower on the commercial work then have allot more houses. I do close to 10 houses I've had for 4 or so years no, they all pay on time and rarely do they ***** about service.

I was asked to price out 25 houses for a a community assisted living program here and they accidentally sent me the prices with them. They wanted salting and lots of shoveling as most were in wheel chairs and had ramps going to there patio doors. They also wanted salting too. Then they said they wanted 2 separate contractors to handle it all. Didn't make it worth wile to put 2 guys in a truck for 12 or so houses.

I thought like you there would be a good demand this season seeing the dumps we had last season. I had probably 200 calls on the last big snow we had last year. They either wanted a one time clearing or there contractor didn't show. Most didn't like my price.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Anyone do residential snow plowing in Vaughan??? If so just text me 416-881-8654.


----------



## goel

Grassman09;1664929 said:


> Yea Howden Blue Chip has those things on there 3 points. I'll have to look into the wheel weights. I have a friend who wants to buy my Deere or so he says if I want to sell it I should let him know. Weights wouldn't make a diff to him. With less then 400 hours on the clock I'm sure I could find a few takers.
> 
> What do the wheel weighs run any how $$ wise?


Speaking of Howden. Anyone know if they ever sold since they were quietly on the market last fall.


----------



## goel

GMC Driver;1658237 said:


> We have a Terex dealer not too far away - they are a reputable dealer, sell alot of ag equipment (blue stuff). Of course they don't say anything bad about them, but I haven't heard or read too much negative about them. I did get to try a TL80 about 4 years ago, and it was a pretty nice machine.
> 
> Just came across a TL65 - not sure if they are a little underpowered. Fella claims it will push a 12' with ease. Just looking at this as an alternate to another pickup, and hoping that it can be had for less $$$. Also looking at skip-loaders, but tough to find them in decent shape.


Did you ever find a skip Dave? I was talking to regional today. They have one thats 3-4 years old, looks decent, usually they rent it out for winter work only, so its supposed to be low hours. Its due to go out again I believe, but they would sell it first. I think its in the 50k area.

Always worth a call if your still looking.


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1665490 said:


> Speaking of Howden. Anyone know if they ever sold since they were quietly on the market last fall.


Don't think so. Everyone in Milton says you'd be a fool to buy that land. No bank would touch that property.


----------



## GMC Driver

goel;1665509 said:


> Did you ever find a skip Dave? I was talking to regional today. They have one thats 3-4 years old, looks decent, usually they rent it out for winter work only, so its supposed to be low hours. Its due to go out again I believe, but they would sell it first. I think its in the 50k area.
> 
> Always worth a call if your still looking.


Thanks - I did find one. But appreciate the lead.


----------



## BC Handyman

It's snowing here, has been for a few hrs, It's just starting to stick to pavement.


----------



## schrader

BC Handyman;1665706 said:


> It's snowing here, has been for a few hrs, It's just starting to stick to pavement.


Its fifteen beautiful degrees here today, nice day for golfing.


----------



## BC Handyman

you would definitly need the coloured balls here, still snowing but not really sticking as it's 0c, grass has almost an inch but concrete & pavement are just slushy, I through down some salt & melt at a few places but thats all I got to do.


----------



## cet

schrader;1665735 said:


> Its fifteen beautiful degrees here today, nice day for golfing.


I just got home from golf, it was a good day. Hopefully tomorrow too but the weather doesn't look great.


----------



## BC Handyman

-7 here overnight brrrr


----------



## SHAWZER

Hang onto your hats tonight !


----------



## Alpha Property

It's realy started to pick up around my place in the falls the last hour or so


----------



## ff1221

She's blowin a gale up here!


----------



## cet

A few weeks ago I posted my neighbor was selling their house. They listed it on Tuesday and sold it yesterday. Tonight I found out it went for 20K over asking. I wonder where this craziness is going to end.


----------



## cet

A few weeks ago I posted my neighbor was selling their house. They listed it on Tuesday and sold it yesterday. Tonight I found out it went for 20K over asking. I wonder where this craziness is going to end.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Both neighbours....? LOL


----------



## JD Dave

mr.markus;1666323 said:


> both neighbours....? Lol


lol.....................


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the funny part is that cet's wife told him about it.....

she hasn't told him yet that she bought it.

:laughing:


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;1666338 said:


> the funny part is that cet's wife told him about it.....
> 
> she hasn't told him yet that she bought it.
> 
> :laughing:


With HIS credit card.


----------



## cet

Just the one neighbor. The other side is a town walkway.

Hopefully the new people own a lawn mower, their first cut will be fun. It was last cut labour day weekend. Could lose a small dog back there.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1666347 said:


> Just the one neighbor. The other side is a town walkway.
> 
> Hopefully the new people own a lawn mower, their first cut will be fun. It was last cut labour day weekend. Could lose a small dog back there.


maybe it's your inlaws. . Hahha lol


----------



## BC Handyman

there is a scary thought for anyone  
looks like the storm is just going to miss me, but I may get some snow tonight


----------



## schrader

Its snowing.......


----------



## Mr.Markus

I believe you're supposed to put "Yaa, it's snowing!" -sarcastic smiley a la Jon Pristine, this time of year.


----------



## schrader

Finished up clean ups and a few odd jobs so Im actually ready now.


----------



## cet

Is the ground cold enough for it to stick or is most of it melting?
We had flurries during the day but everything melted.


----------



## G.Landscape

Was pretty mild here all night, flurries all last night but everything melted. 

So out with the Kage snow plow idea and getting plow and salter installed on the truck. Route was too spread out to make the skid steer efficient. Hopefully everyone has good things to say about the DXT because its too late to turn back now.


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1666932 said:


> Was pretty mild here all night, flurries all last night but everything melted.
> 
> So out with the Kage snow plow idea and getting plow and salter installed on the truck. Route was too spread out to make the skid steer efficient. Hopefully everyone has good things to say about the DXT because its too late to turn back now.


POS I brought myn back already and swapped for a vxt


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1666939 said:


> POS I brought myn back already and swapped for a vxt


Really? Care to elaborate??


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1666940 said:


> Really? Care to elaborate??


Yes please do!

The DXT is the one boss plow that had me on the fence to jump from fisher.


----------



## Triple L

HAHAHAHA Im just screwing with you guys... Hopefully it will be a good plow, cutting edges are goofy tho wear down then add a set it looks like...BUT - Its not a Snoway LOL Thought Jon Pristine would have learnt his lesson from guys like me... You can walk a horse to water, but you cant change stupid


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1666991 said:


> HAHAHAHA Im just screwing with you guys... Hopefully it will be a good plow, cutting edges are goofy tho wear down then add a set it looks like...BUT - Its not a Snoway LOL Thought Jon Pristine would have learnt his lesson from guys like me... You can walk a horse to water, but you cant change stupid


Adams was telling me that's how ficsher has done it like that for years. Hopefully it works out well for us, opted for the handheld instead of the joystick so hopefully that isn't a mistake.


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1666994 said:


> Adams was telling me that's how ficsher has done it like that for years. Hopefully it works out well for us, opted for the handheld instead of the joystick so hopefully that isn't a mistake.


Ya fisher has made them competitive with diamond back in the day.


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1666994 said:


> Adams was telling me that's how ficsher has done it like that for years. Hopefully it works out well for us, opted for the handheld instead of the joystick so hopefully that isn't a mistake.


I think its personal preference I was debating on the handheld as well...

Did you get the new style wiring harness or old style? I went with old so we can swap plows between the trucks


----------



## Mr.Markus

Must've been all the snow that you've pushed with it so far that convinced you it was a lemon.

I had a feeling you were pulling our leg cause you don't swap new stuff out, you sell it, take the hit and buy something else...


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1666997 said:


> I think its personal preference I was debating on the handheld as well...
> 
> Did you get the new style wiring harness or old style? I went with old so we can swap plows between the trucks


Stuck with the new harness, our other plows are Old, much older than you. Haha so likely we will have more new plows in the future so being able to swap those will be of greater benefit.


----------



## G.Landscape

Pretty funny, some good winter ones too. http://themetapicture.com/things-are-somehow-different-in-canada/


----------



## cet

G.Landscape;1667054 said:


> Pretty funny, some good winter ones too. http://themetapicture.com/things-are-somehow-different-in-canada/


Some of those are pretty funny. I like the military one.


----------



## greywynd

Quiet in here, JD must be busy combining still.


----------



## G.Landscape

Its Ready!! So excited for snow now!!


----------



## schrader

How does the GMC handle the Boss, I really had to crank the tbars on mine to carry the 8.5' western v that I just put on it.


----------



## G.Landscape

schrader;1667601 said:


> How does the GMC handle the Boss, I really had to crank the tbars on mine to carry the 8.5' western v that I just put on it.


Its dropped about an inch when you lift the plow but its not too bad. I will see what its like with a load of salt but it holds the plow a few inches off the ground. Not sure if installers did anything with tbars.


----------



## cet

schrader;1667601 said:


> How does the GMC handle the Boss, I really had to crank the tbars on mine to carry the 8.5' western v that I just put on it.


Is that the truck you sold to me? I put a 9'2" VXT on it.


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1667598 said:


> Its Ready!! So excited for snow now!!


Now I know what to throw snowballs at


----------



## BC Handyman

is it just me or is the dxt,vxt ect. logo's getting bigger? Looks nice & shiney G landscape, almost a shame your going to scratch it up & get it dirty


----------



## schrader

cet;1667637 said:


> Is that the truck you sold to me? I put a 9'2" VXT on it.


No i got a 2010 gasser but no plow prep. It only drops about 2-3" but it seems like the rear and has no traction at all. Put 600 lbs of salt in the back, see if that helps next time out.


----------



## cet

schrader;1667675 said:


> No i got a 2010 gasser but no plow prep. It only drops about 2-3" but it seems like the rear and has no traction at all. Put 600 lbs of salt in the back, see if that helps next time out.


I have 6 2x2 patio stones in the back of the 03. It also has 4 snow tires. There are many nights it can be run in 2wd. I have a 8'6" Western V on it with wings. Gasser too.


----------



## Triple L

The new trucks carry the weight much better, my '13 barely moves much... no need to fool around with the torsion bars


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Try this*




Triple L;1667739 said:


> The new trucks carry the weight much better, my '13 barely moves much... no need to fool around with the torsion bars


Go big or go home.... Ford or Dodge owners keep dreaming....


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1667675 said:


> No i got a 2010 gasser but no plow prep. It only drops about 2-3" but it seems like the rear and has no traction at all. Put 600 lbs of salt in the back, see if that helps next time out.


In 2011 GM did a complete rebuild of the HD line, boxed the frame, upgraded suspension, bigger brakes and front end component, basically they made their trucks real 3é4 tons. Couple of years ago at congress they had a truck frame at their booth, one half was 2010 and the other 2011 so you could see the difference, here is a pic of it. Chad is right, when I pick up my Blizzard the front end barely drops where as on the 2010 I had it nearly picked the rear wheels off the ground.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Your wives trucks look awesome with those DXTS. Interested to hear the opinions on them.

My morning is off to a good start. Just got a call from a flustered employee. 

Him "I can't drive like this. I went to switch lanes and the power steering is gone. Then I went to stop. The brakes are shot. Barely stops. This thing shouldn't be on the road."

Me "Pop the hood and see if the serpentine belt is gone. "

Him "hold on.... yeah, the belt is gone" 

Me "so I should just bring you another truck and tow that one in for a new belt? Not scrap the truck"

Him "yah"

Problem solved. But I'd rather be pouring concrete than fixing that. Oh well. Better now than 3am first salt run


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nothing for me to do this morning, I might finish my last 2 clean ups this aft.

Mail lady was friendly yesterday for some reason... Congress mailings are out.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Seeing you stroll around with that pass last year cracked me up!


----------



## greywynd

Wonder if I'll ever get to make it to a show, or if my track record of having stuff come up last minute will stay intact......


----------



## G.Landscape

So much for "Get Green" ....they sent doubles for everyone here.

edit: I actually just read the name. haha.


----------



## greywynd

Sigh, EVERY year I have one customer that doesn't want to pay up. It also always seems to be the one that I least expect to have an issue with. 

At least it's soon enough I can have a construction lien filed if necessary.


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1667864 said:


> Seeing you stroll around with that pass last year cracked me up!


I know...you kept asking me to show it to everybody.


----------



## Mr.Markus

....the pass I mean.


----------



## grandview

StratfordPusher;1667787 said:


> Go big or go home.... Ford or Dodge owners keep dreaming....


You just keep parking your truck in front of that plow.


----------



## BC Handyman

the blockbuster movie of the year........


----------



## cet

BC Handyman;1668354 said:


> the blockbuster movie of the year........


That was funny.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1668413 said:


> That was funny.


x2. Had a good laugh.


----------



## chachi1984

has anyone use the bulk blue salt from draglam, treated with clear lane
how does it compare to the brown colour treated beet juice salt


----------



## Grassman09

chachi1984;1668737 said:


> has anyone use the bulk blue salt from draglam, treated with clear lane
> how does it compare to the brown colour treated beet juice salt


The blue salt from them is usually just a anti caking agent. I've had loads from them with the faint blue hue to the salt. Clear lane is green normally.

Sifto has a blue salt http://www.thawrox.com/about-thawrox/

Used to use it when it was a pink colour. Stuff works good good residual left in the pavement often wouldn't need to re salt if we had a dusting of snow.

The brown juice stuff is good too. No chlorides in it all natural beet juice extract. I usually mix some up on colder days. You can also spray it directly onto the pavement to prevent snow bond.


----------



## chachi1984

might have got the colour mix up the draglam site says they have clearlane is it any better than beet juice


----------



## Grassman09

The clearlane has mag chloride added to it to make it hot. Beet juice is just juice. International landscapeing and Legends sell the beat juice salt and the juice itself spiked with mag chloride and or salt brine. I liked the beat juice salt works just as fast but i can't remember if it left a residue behind like clearlane and thawrox tend to do. 

Some do not like the smell of the best juice salt. What they quote you on the clearlane salt? 

I'm buying all my bulk trailer loads of salt from Draglam again this year they gave me a better price then Cargill offered. They were really trying to get my business they deliver on weekends too. Never had issues with there salt being wet or anything.


----------



## chachi1984

i emailed them , but I just looking for a price for pick up


----------



## Grassman09

I think they want $125 picked up or close to that. I'll let u know what they sent me.


----------



## chachi1984

I usually go the legends, threated is 125 there I think. there always open ,good service. not to sure about draglam hours


----------



## Grassman09

I don't think Draglam has a yard in Burlington. Just oakville off the qew by Winston Churchill I think.


----------



## chachi1984

I plow in miss too , draglam has a p[lace on 3rd/speers


----------



## Grassman09

Good to know. I didn't want to run back to Milton from Oakville for salt.


----------



## cet

Salt run last night and a snowsquall warning up for us now. Might be a busy weekend.


----------



## DeVries

Draglam has a Hamilton location now as well.

Seen west of here has up to 15cms in squalls, might be the first big one for the season. Last night was our company Christmas dinner and the first in 4 years it wasn't snowing. Made things more relaxing for everyone.

Question for you guys running box scrappers, do you let the box float side to side or do you tighten up the sway bars so it doesn't move from side to side?


----------



## chachi1984

102 per tonne white at 3rd line draglam
129 per tonne clearlane winston only


----------



## schrader

Full push and salt here, squalls are string to set up now. Hoping to make the Santa Claus parade tonight so I can see Rick Mercer.


----------



## cet

It's so windy here the snow is having a hard time staying on the lots. Hopefully it's an easy choice to plow or not.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I hear 15cm in innisfil.... I hate snow squalls!


----------



## greywynd

Pristine PM ltd;1669067 said:


> I hear 15cm in innisfil.... I hate snow squalls!


Thought I heard you say you were looking for contracts up that way?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Pristine PM ltd;1669067 said:


> I hear 15cm in innisfil.... I hate snow squalls!


And hwy 7 is being plowed!!!! Only a cm down


----------



## schrader

Rick Mercer at the Collingwood Santa Claus parade. Was hard to get a good pic he always had his back to me so this was the best one I got, plus my hand was frozen in like ten seconds, its so cold here.


----------



## Hysert

chachi1984;1668984 said:


> 102 per tonne white at 3rd line draglam
> 129 per tonne clearlane winston only


Hey gents... I got a load of salt this week out of hamilton pier12 through fairway builders supply for $75/ton pick up!! Cheapest I could find this year..


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1669073 said:


> And hwy 7 is being plowed!!!! Only a cm down


15-20 in Newmarket. All since 5pm.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nothing like a little snow & cold to make the Santa Claus parades cheery.Thumbs Up

Couple of cm here, didn't start till 8:30 this morning, then blew around all day. Made 2 salt runs. Probably need another in the am -12 now.


----------



## DCtowing

Snowing in Vermont!!!!! Got about 1.5 inches where I'm at!!! I know it's not a lot but HEY THERE'S SNOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ff1221

DeVries;1668847 said:


> Draglam has a Hamilton location now as well.
> 
> Seen west of here has up to 15cms in squalls, might be the first big one for the season. Last night was our company Christmas dinner and the first in 4 years it wasn't snowing. Made things more relaxing for everyone.
> 
> Question for you guys running box scrappers, do you let the box float side to side or do you tighten up the sway bars so it doesn't move from side to side?


I keep my sway bars tight so it tracks right behind the tractor.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nothing here


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1669182 said:


> Nothing here


It's just waiting for your wife to go into labour...or is that what you were talking about?


----------



## chachi1984

Hysert;1669098 said:


> Hey gents... I got a load of salt this week out of hamilton pier12 through fairway builders supply for $75/ton pick up!! Cheapest I could find this year..


how was the salt


----------



## Alpha Property

We just got a dusting in Hamilton, nothing at home in niagara falls/ st Catharine's area. I find it odd that I ve only seen one other salt truck so far tonight. Even my usual 24hr salt pick up place was closed and I drove up to legends to pick up, the guy in there said I was the seccond guy since 9 tonight


----------



## Hysert

chachi1984;1669241 said:


> how was the salt


Its clean with a good mix of rock and fines...


----------



## dingybigfoot

Salted in Markham.


----------



## greywynd

dingybigfoot;1669281 said:


> Salted in Markham.


Must have been toward the south end, we plowed our north end sites.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Yeah, I was between Steeles and 7. I scraped and salted a plaza. Everything else was just salt.


----------



## grandview

Saw one of your people in concert last night here,Bryan Adams.


----------



## sonicblue2003

Anybody from London / st Thomas here?? WOW you guys got a blast!


----------



## DeVries

http://www.londonwebcams.ca/

Looks like they got the 15cm's they had forecasted.


----------



## Chineau

Any Canadian folk got vintage arctic equipment from the good folks in London, Ont. I am looking for some brackets please post or message me.


----------



## Grassman09

Chineau;1669528 said:


> Any Canadian folk got vintage arctic equipment from the good folks in London, Ont. I am looking for some brackets please post or message me.


Talk to Cedar Grounds on here. Hes got a fleet of Archaic Artics in his yard.


----------



## Grassman09

Anyone have a good source for Ford rims? Hunting for some 18" or 17" to mount snow tires on. Not allot on Kijiji.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1669729 said:


> Anyone have a good source for Ford rims? Hunting for some 18" or 17" to mount snow tires on. Not allot on Kijiji.


I'm going to be good and leave this one alone.


----------



## schrader

Well that was a crappy day, one shovelling crew slept in and was two hours late, blew a hydraulic line on the 5085, then my new guy backed into a light pole and knocked it clean off. We only had about 10cm but the wind made for some 4' deep drifts and then we got 10cm in an hour this afternoon. I think its going to be a long winter.


----------



## cet

schrader;1669751 said:


> Well that was a crappy day, one shovelling crew slept in and was two hours late, blew a hydraulic line on the 5085, then my new guy backed into a light pole and knocked it clean off. We only had about 10cm but the wind made for some 4' deep drifts and then we got 10cm in an hour this afternoon. I think its going to be a long winter.


Our last lamp pole was $4700, those suck. sleeping in sucks. I was going to go at 2 and ended up leaving 4 hours early when someone called me. Happy I did, there was a lot of snow.


----------



## schrader

Ouch, this ones not that big 10-12' light duty.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Not to be a vulture, but I do a lot of light pole bases. If you want it fixed, I can probably save you a few bucks. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## schrader

Thanks going to get a better look at it in the AM and see what the PM wants to do.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1669189 said:


> It's just waiting for your wife to go into labour...or is that what you were talking about?


Only got to salt a few sidewalks and puddles

No baby yet. Tomorrow is the drs estimated date


----------



## Mr.Markus

I had 2 full salt runs this weekend. An anniversary party and a funeral, I picked this weekend to go off coffee, (my head is killing me) and I am starting to write letters to the paper about the other letter writers that seem to know how to run things.http://www.wellingtonadvertiser.com/index.cfm?page=letters (11th letter down) Might be cabin fever or I've reached mid-life.
You sound way to calm Dean.


----------



## grandview

People around here b**** to,why are they salting the roads before it snows, 1 person complains no plows are out ,others complain they they plow the streets to many times.

PS I stopped coffee once for 6 months took a week to get over the headaches!


----------



## goel

MIDTOWNPC;1669878 said:


> Only got to salt a few sidewalks and puddles
> 
> No baby yet. Tomorrow is the drs estimated date


Still a good week or two sometimes then. Soon to be yelling get it out


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1669902 said:


> I had 2 full salt runs this weekend. An anniversary party and a funeral, I picked this weekend to go off coffee, (my head is killing me) and I am starting to write letters to the paper about the other letter writers that seem to know how to run things.http://www.wellingtonadvertiser.com/index.cfm?page=letters (11th letter down) Might be cabin fever or I've reached mid-life.
> You sound way to calm Dean.


Sounds like you're having a blast of a weekend!
you're letter is well written sir and have fun kicking coffee. I kicked it for almost year but couldn't keep it up. I swear it was easier quitting smoking.


----------



## cet

How many coffee's a day are you guys trying to quit. I have 2 in the morning and then that's it.

We salted Friday night, plowed and salted sat night and then the north schools salted again last night.

Calling for 2cm today so maybe another salt run tonight. Way too busy for this time of year.


----------



## JD Dave

We had a full salt run yesterday. Not thrilled about starting site checks last week as we are still at the corn. Combining corn and snow work does not go well together. On a good note the corn is the best we've ever had so the trucks and dryer cannot keep up so that's why I'm on here while I watch the dryer. Good luck with the baby dean. Sex will bring the baby on and if you really massage the muscle between the love and fudge hole it will be an easier stretch for the Mrs.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm 5-6 coffee a day. Double that if I'm plowing. 

Today I have to find out where my coolant is going on my truck, there's a small leak under the engine, I'm really hoping it's only a line and not the waterpump. Anyone done a waterpump on a duramax?


----------



## G.Landscape

I quit coffee and energy drinks all together a couple years back. It was super hard!!! I was usually 2 or 3 cups of coffee and 1 energy drink per day. Sometimes more if plowing! 

Easiest for me was having hot chocolate or something else warm and especially when everyone else around is drinking coffee the hot chocolate just help more with the empty handedness of not having something.


----------



## goel

Recently switched from 4-8 xl coffees a day to decafe tea. The only coffee now is an occasional at a small breakfast place that does not have decafe tea.


----------



## By-The-Lake

Looking for some good LED lights to use as a backup light on my backrack. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ant118

Calling for ~5cm in markham Tuesday night


----------



## Ant118

By-The-Lake;1670110 said:


> Looking for some good LED lights to use as a backup light on my backrack. Any suggestions?


I went on kijiji found a guy in Scarborough. I got rectangular led white lights. Cut out the rear bumper to sit them in flush and wired them to my reverse lights. I think I saw some at princess auto in newmarket as well.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1670071 said:


> I'm 5-6 coffee a day. Double that if I'm plowing.
> 
> Today I have to find out where my coolant is going on my truck, there's a small leak under the engine, I'm really hoping it's only a line and not the waterpump. Anyone done a waterpump on a duramax?


Could be an egr cooler line, turbo line or there's a plate at the rear passenger side of the motor that are known to start leaking with age. Or it could be he water pump but they seem to go 200k plus on most stock trucks.


----------



## Ant118

Mr.Markus;1670071 said:


> I'm 5-6 coffee a day. Double that if I'm plowing.
> 
> Today I have to find out where my coolant is going on my truck, there's a small leak under the engine, I'm really hoping it's only a line and not the waterpump. Anyone done a waterpump on a duramax?


What year is it. I had to do my head gaskets on my lb7 but they are known for it on the lb7 2001-2003.5


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's an 07. 280k. It's just weeping from the pump down onto the skid plate from what I can see. Not a lot just warning me I guess...


----------



## Ant118

Mr.Markus;1670202 said:


> It's an 07. 280k. It's just weeping from the pump down onto the skid plate from what I can see. Not a lot just warning me I guess...


Check the fitting and house clamp. Might have a crack in the hose or the clamp is no good.


----------



## chachi1984

just got a letter from legends landscape with new prices around 5 bucks cheaper

110 white per tonne (2200)
123.50 treated tonne


----------



## McGaw

We got blasted in London! Had 3' in some areas in the west end of the city. It all turned to a slushy mess last night and made for some difficult plowing. 
We run 4 trucks, L20, and a bobcat. 
Murphy's law, 2 trucks went down, the L20 quit, and the bobcat lost all power (believe there is a leak but didn't have time to look). We are still trying to play catch up. 
The shoveling crew burned through two snowblowers last night within a few hours. 
A rough start to the season!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

McGaw;1670269 said:


> We got blasted in London! Had 3' in some areas in the west end of the city. It all turned to a slushy mess last night and made for some difficult plowing.
> We run 4 trucks, L20, and a bobcat.
> Murphy's law, 2 trucks went down, the L20 quit, and the bobcat lost all power (believe there is a leak but didn't have time to look). We are still trying to play catch up.
> The shoveling crew burned through two snowblowers last night within a few hours.
> A rough start to the season!


Wow, you guys had it frigged!!!! Good luck!


----------



## G.Landscape

McGaw;1670269 said:


> We got blasted in London! Had 3' in some areas in the west end of the city. It all turned to a slushy mess last night and made for some difficult plowing.
> We run 4 trucks, L20, and a bobcat.
> Murphy's law, 2 trucks went down, the L20 quit, and the bobcat lost all power (believe there is a leak but didn't have time to look). We are still trying to play catch up.
> The shoveling crew burned through two snowblowers last night within a few hours.
> A rough start to the season!


Sent our trucker to go and pick up our equipment from a site we were working on down there. He said the roads where too night to drive his rig down. I guess we won't be finishing that project this year, haha.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Anyone know what it's like in Milton? Debating wether this dusting needs a salt. Hate to go salt now knowing tomorrow will probably need a salt also.


----------



## Saliba

Lynden-Jeff;1670414 said:


> Anyone know what it's like in Milton? Debating wether this dusting needs a salt. Hate to go salt now knowing tomorrow will probably need a salt also.


It's pretty much stopped here, just enough to make the ground white. I'm right above the 401


----------



## goel

Lynden-Jeff;1670414 said:


> Anyone know what it's like in Milton? Debating wether this dusting needs a salt. Hate to go salt now knowing tomorrow will probably need a salt also.


Last night just south of the 401 (steels area) was extremely icy. Dusting and then the car traffic made it very very slippery and icy. Down by derry, just a skiff. South of derry, I was wondering why I was going out to check.


----------



## vmurray

Big dump tonight/tomorrow... 20-25 cm so I hope I get my insurance issues resolved in time to get my "new to me" 455 out for a test.

Anybody here in the Ottawa area with a recommendation for brokers? I'm expecting to finalize tomorrow morning at about 1500/yr but open to suggestions as well.

My plan is to just pick up 25-30 residential drives in my area and hopefully some "on-demand" once my route gets done. Just looking to supplement my summer seasonal business (pool service) with a little off-season income and keep me from going crazy 

I hit a lot of snags getting off the ground, from sign manufacture to insurance, which has set me back in terms of readiness. My rig is ready to go, although I've purposefully delayed putting a scraper blade on the rear until I get my insurance issues resolved.

The big issue is that insurance has delayed my marketing also. I have a few clients ready to go but I can't sign them until insurance is closed. Man, they got you by the jewels!

BTW, I'm likely gonna be light this year and open to helping a fella out if needed.

.


----------



## greywynd

Looks like tonight will be the first full event across the GTA and southern Ontario. (Well, if the forecast is accurate!) 

Hope everyone has a safe and productive night.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Hmmm - looks like it's going to snow. Better find my boots. Greg's got all the equipment ready. Taking delivery of a 2013 Kubota M135GXDTCC this afternoon.


----------



## goel

It's all about temperature today. Sure to be interesting.


----------



## DeVries

We are downgraded now, just 1-3cms.


----------



## chachi1984

I see that looks like only 1cm in burlington mississagua


----------



## Ant118

I think it's only really gonna hit east of the city. Unless the temp drops and wind changes.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Quite the way to start the season - 15-20 cms between now and 8:00 a.m., switching through freezing rain/sleet to about 15 mm of rain through Wednesday, changing back to 2-4 cms of snow Wednesday night. Oh well.


----------



## goel

Landcare - Mont;1671004 said:


> Quite the way to start the season - 15-20 cms between now and 8:00 a.m., switching through freezing rain/sleet to about 15 mm of rain through Wednesday, changing back to 2-4 cms of snow Wednesday night. Oh well.


Lol. Throwing everything in the kitchen at you.


----------



## cet

I think all of this is going to miss but I might send the salt trucks anyways. Roads are wet and the temp is suppose to drop. Better safe then sorry.


----------



## Ant118

cet;1671016 said:


> I think all of this is going to miss but I might send the salt trucks anyways. Roads are wet and the temp is suppose to drop. Better safe then sorry.


I don't think it's gonna be a push for us up here. Pre-salt for sure


----------



## GMC Driver

We're pushing for sure. Not alot of accumulation yet, but the water content is so high on this snow that it would take a triple app of salt to burn it off.

Time for a nap.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am going to go salt some plaza's. I think all will be good, just a little slushy in morning


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

2cms here now turning to rain. Can't sleep. 
Took a drive to open up a few 24 hour places. 

Short staff tonight if I have to scrape


----------



## Ant118

I'm sitting at one if my sites now in markham. It's 0 right now starting to stick. It's coming down steady. If it drops to -1 like they say I'll come back in a few hours. Feeling it's just a salt though


----------



## Alpha Property

2-3 inches down in the falls/ thorold, maybe a tad more in welland, I m off to Hamilton/ Burlington now


----------



## dingybigfoot

Was sticking in Markham about an hour ago. I'll salt my Markham and Scarborough properties.


----------



## goel

It's colder now and icing up a bit. Was just melting at 2 am.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

So, we got about 15 cms of wet snow which started melting while we were still pushing it. Lots of low branches and some local blackouts. Should have put rubber squigees on the plows instead of steel blades. It's raining lightly now but supposed to re-freeze around 5 p.m., give us another couple of centimetres and drop to minus-9 tonight. Should be interesting.


----------



## chachi1984

plow and salt at the zero tolerance customers, hardly enough push.


----------



## GMC Driver

Full push - 8-10 cms all around, except the stuff west of the shop. Had 5 cms there.

Mashed potatoes - heavy push. Glad the 1st one is under our belt. Even if it's only Nov., and still 4 pieces short.

From EC:

_The table below contains total snowfall amounts received by 
Environment Canada as of 10.00 AM.

Location snowfall amount
(centimetres)

Gatineau 21
Ottawa Airport 24
Appleton 22
Drummond centre 22
Cornwall 20
Kemptville 22
Pembroke (estimated) 8
Brockville 17
Kingston 15
Trenton 14
Bancroft (estimated) 8
Kaladar 18
Peterborough (estimated) 8
Whitby (estimated) 6
Toronto Highway 401/Yonge 7
Buttonville Airport 4
Pearson Airport 2
Grimsby 7
St Catharines 9
Welland 10
Port Colborne 8_


----------



## DeVries

Ya we had it easy Dave. Up the hill was a full push but along the lake was just a salting at best. Most sites were black and wet. One 24hr site called 3 times for salt last night, don't ask me why it was black and wet when we got there the first time.
Good thing its salt extra.

How's the baby coming Dean? A storm is sure to have gotten things going no?


----------



## BC Handyman

Looks like you guys are having some fun, happy plowing all!!


----------



## SHAWZER

Sunshine now . Heavy squalls , high wind , 8 " plus overnight , just sat down and opened a beer . :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

No pushes for me yet, just saltings. I seem to be between the lake effect so far this year. It's kinda nice having 2 hr breakfastses... 
The coffee thing didn't work out, I'm so weak.


----------



## SHAWZER

Sold one loader , now want 12-14 bucket mount hd pusher trip edge for 3 yd loader . Anyone have one for sale ?


----------



## LuckyPlower

Couple of salts and an easy plow so far. Nice way to start things off for November. Have a few things I'd like to do outside still so a little warmer temps wouldn't hurt.

One of my sites is pretty dark. It had me wondering if this is a common thing and if guys are upgrading the stock plow light bulbs? Even my stock Chev 5500 lights are not the greatest. Is it a case of going to crappy tire and getting the brightest replacements they have?


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1672045 said:


> No pushes for me yet, just saltings. I seem to be between the lake effect so far this year. It's kinda nice having 2 hr breakfastses...
> The coffee thing didn't work out, I'm so weak.


Well they will work well with your 2 hr lunches.


----------



## schrader

We already have 5 pushes and three salt runs in and Novembers not even over yet. I'm thinking this is not going to be a good year to be on contract.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1672097 said:


> Well they will work well with your 2 hr lunches.


Add in dinner and I've almost got a full day in....


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1672116 said:


> Add in dinner and I've almost got a full day in....


Where do you find time for plowing?


----------



## Grassman09

LuckyPlower;1672083 said:


> Couple of salts and an easy plow so far. Nice way to start things off for November. Have a few things I'd like to do outside still so a little warmer temps wouldn't hurt.
> 
> One of my sites is pretty dark. It had me wondering if this is a common thing and if guys are upgrading the stock plow light bulbs? Even my stock Chev 5500 lights are not the greatest. Is it a case of going to crappy tire and getting the brightest replacements they have?


Ohh so im not the only one who finds the stock lights suck. I bought a set of the fisher intesefire lights and will be mount those on to my light tower. A friend wants me to try out some LED headlight bulbs. That should be better then the dim truck and plow lights.


----------



## Ant118

Well the titanic couldn't even see the iceberg before it hit. Must have been a dodge lighting system. The lights on my 2000 dodge are horrible. The western plow lights are better lol. When you drive a dodge at night it's more like using the force. "You will go straight" lol


----------



## schrader

Well our chance of flurries overnight turned in to a nice little 5cm push. Thought about salting it away until i realized it was -14 seems pretty cold for November.


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;1672397 said:


> Well our chance of flurries overnight turned in to a nice little 5cm push. Thought about salting it away until i realized it was -14 seems pretty cold for November.


Nothing at midnight , good 2 " by 3 am . I guess that's why I wake up every hour .


----------



## BC Handyman

Ant118;1672341 said:


> Well the titanic couldn't even see the iceberg before it hit. Must have been a dodge lighting system. The lights on my 2000 dodge are horrible. The western plow lights are better lol. When you drive a dodge at night it's more like using the force. "You will go straight" lol


:laughing: titanic...dodge lights:laughing: Good to know it's not just me, my 99 dodge lights suck aswell, looks like I will be getting some snow this weekend.


----------



## GMC Driver

We were forecasted flurries, ended up with an average of 5cm over everything. 2nd push in 3 days, and it's only November!


----------



## LuckyPlower

Grassman09;1672263 said:


> Ohh so im not the only one who finds the stock lights suck. I bought a set of the fisher intesefire lights and will be mount those on to my light tower. A friend wants me to try out some LED headlight bulbs. That should be better then the dim truck and plow lights.


I have blizzards with the older style lighting system (08 i think) they aren't too bad. The truck on the other hand is brutal. I need to sort that out.


----------



## DeVries

We've had all our sites up on the escarpment plowed twice since Wednesday. We are at 3 saltings for the week. Busiest November I can remember for plowing in a while. 
Still have a patio that has been started but not finished, maybe next week things will melt and we can get back at it again. Still have about 3 days of leaf cleanups to do yet too. At least all our Christmas light instals are done.


----------



## schrader

I had several jobs left to finish this year but some how I doubt the 25cm of snow we have is going to melt anytime soon, oh well just have to finish them in the spring. My ice melter finally showed up today, only three weeks late, good thing I hard some left from last year.


----------



## Hysert

I will agree with this being the busiest november in the hamilton-grimsby area in years cant remember the last time we plowed in november! I must say I love being home with my wife and boy!!! T is turning 4yrs old soon and loves playing and messing around in the shop with dad, summers are to busy but food needs to go on the table, oh and she wants a new kitchen.... the work never stops lol....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

We had a busy first plow. About 8cms of wet heavy snow then it got real cold fast 

Still no baby.


----------



## vmurray

First one is often late - your first? - maybe 2-3 weeks. I'd say that's just more time to prepare but you're never really ready for your first... all good stuff and the single most memorable event in life 

All the best to you both...

.


----------



## SHAWZER

Dell Doug , sent you a pm. thanks


----------



## ff1221

We had a full push everyday since Sunday except Wednesday was just shoveling. I agree, far to busy for November, and too damn cold. I see however we are going to get a week of mild temps and rain, just got some frost in to tighten up the gravel lots, so back to slop next time out.

New tractor arrived yesterday, it was quite a procedure but finally got the deal done, my salesman learned some valuable lessons and lost most of his profit in mistakes. I also learned that just about everything is an option on a John Deere compact! Got a front mount blower for it so there is still some learning to do as it has never been installed on this tractor, wish me luck!


----------



## schrader

What size tractor did you get? Im pretty happy with my 2520 but sometime I wish I had went for a 3320, the extra dump height would really be nice when loading the truck.


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1673060 said:


> What size tractor did you get? Im pretty happy with my 2520 but sometime I wish I had went for a 3320, the extra dump height would really be nice when loading the truck.


Got a 4320 Cab and loader, but got a Smythe front mount blower for it same as my Massey, also have a horst 6' pusher with pin in 3ph ordered to go on the rear.

Wasn't a good day though, was putting on the mirrors and closed the door and it exploded into diamonds, thank god the weather is staying mild for a few days.:crying:


----------



## Hysert

ff1221;1673066 said:


> Got a 4320 Cab and loader, but got a Smythe front mount blower for it same as my Massey, also have a horst 6' pusher with pin in 3ph ordered to go on the rear.
> 
> Wasn't a good day though, was putting on the mirrors and closed the door and it exploded into diamonds, thank god the weather is staying mild for a few days.:crying:


Nice machine.... that really sucks man... your gonna be finding diamonds for months... lol


----------



## Triple L

ff1221;1673066 said:


> Got a 4320 Cab and loader, but got a Smythe front mount blower for it same as my Massey, also have a horst 6' pusher with pin in 3ph ordered to go on the rear.
> 
> Wasn't a good day though, was putting on the mirrors and closed the door and it exploded into diamonds, thank god the weather is staying mild for a few days.:crying:


Don't ever open the passenger door in general, 1 gust of wind cause its not on a gas shock and kaboom, I know that all too well, expensive mistakes lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Oh Mike that sucks. My dealer told me that's the most common replacement part for guys who switch over to cabs from open tractors. I be shaking now everytime I go near my new Kubota thanks for posting that.


----------



## schrader

I blew the door on my 6430 last year, you will be happy to know they aren't to expensive, around $250. Nice tractor, that will come in handy this winter.


----------



## Grassman09

LuckyPlower;1672442 said:


> I have blizzards with the older style lighting system (08 i think) they aren't too bad. The truck on the other hand is brutal. I need to sort that out.


The problem I had was the screws dont hold the sealed beam too well in place on the tower, the plastic screw hole get stripped. Also raised the tower by 8". I bought sealed beams that take a replacement bulb H4 I think. I hit a concrete lip that was part of a poured walkway in the pavement and the whole beam fell out and broke that's when I switched to the new style lights from fisher.

I have a set of replacement sealed beams for the truck that allow you to put in a bulb vs the crap sealed beam. They are fairly cheap $70 or less for the low beams. You will have to do some electrical work and add a H4 plug onto the factory low beam harness. Some led lights below the bumper for summer time will also be in short order.


----------



## LuckyPlower

ff1221;1673066 said:


> Got a 4320 Cab and loader, but got a Smythe front mount blower for it same as my Massey, also have a horst 6' pusher with pin in 3ph ordered to go on the rear.
> 
> Wasn't a good day though, was putting on the mirrors and closed the door and it exploded into diamonds, thank god the weather is staying mild for a few days.:crying:


Aw man thats not fun. little bits everywhere, careful cleaning.


----------



## LuckyPlower

Grassman09;1673112 said:


> The problem I had was the screws dont hold the sealed beam too well in place on the tower, the plastic screw hole get stripped. Also raised the tower by 8". I bought sealed beams that take a replacement bulb H4 I think. I hit a concrete lip that was part of a poured walkway in the pavement and the whole beam fell out and broke that's when I switched to the new style lights from fisher.
> 
> I have a set of replacement sealed beams for the truck that allow you to put in a bulb vs the crap sealed beam. They are fairly cheap $70 or less for the low beams. You will have to do some electrical work and add a H4 plug onto the factory low beam harness. Some led lights below the bumper for summer time will also be in short order.


Thanks, nice to hear the truck can be switched to a bulb system. Doesn't sound like too much work either. Some floods might be nice also. These sealed beam retrofits, any idea where I should be looking? Guess I could start searching the internet.


----------



## BC Handyman

ff1221;1673066 said:


> Got a 4320 Wasn't a good day though, was putting on the mirrors and closed the door and it exploded into diamonds, thank god the weather is staying mild for a few days.:crying:


Yikes, sorry to hear & see that, hope it's true & they ain't too much money, are you sure it was not a manufacture defect


----------



## schrader

Anyone else getting soaked, been pouring rain here since four this mooring. Salted some slippery walkways but half an hour later its just washed off again, lots of fun. Looks like a milder week might get a few jobs done outside yet.


----------



## SHAWZER

Freezing rain wet snow mix , roads are icy . Salted grocery store just to be safe .Don't like this in between weather.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1673077 said:


> Oh Mike that sucks. My dealer told me that's the most common replacement part for guys who switch over to cabs from open tractors. I be shaking now everytime I go near my new Kubota thanks for posting that.


This is the 4th compact cab tractor I've had, never had a door break before, it was quite a surprise. I am assuming there was a defect in the glass because I closed it while holding onto the handle from the outside, so its not like it was slammed as I walked away type of thing.

You are right Chad, shouldn't even open that door, why John Deere wouldn't put a shock on that side is beyond me for the $6 it would cost. I bought this tractor because the hydraulic system is far stronger than the Massey I had, but the fit & finish is lacking for a company like John Deere.

Thanks for all the comments guys, hopefully it doesnt take long to get a new door or my operators are going to need a snowsuit!


----------



## cet

Not sure when it switched over to rain. It was snow at 2 when the salt trucks went out and stayed as snow most of the night.


----------



## potskie

Came in as rain here and is a mix now but nothings sticking/freezing. Was just above freezing when it started.

If I had have known that last night I wouldn't have put a new alt / rewire the regulator in the truck. Was quite the adventure in the dark.


----------



## Grassman09

LuckyPlower;1673182 said:


> Thanks, nice to hear the truck can be switched to a bulb system. Doesn't sound like too much work either. Some floods might be nice also. These sealed beam retrofits, any idea where I should be looking? Guess I could start searching the internet.


I can sell you the set I have. I don't plan on working on the truck side til spring. Plenty of other things to do to it 1st.

Truck Lite set Avail at Napa or Traction These are heavy thick glass and metal refelctor. I needed a set where I can pull the lens off as I plan to run a set of HID projectors in mine and then re seal. PM me if you are interested. They will look factory stock when done. The set I can get you will be allot cheaper then the truck lite version.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Still got those trucks available if anyone's looking for a plow truck. New GM's are in, nice trucks but still a ford guy for now!


----------



## BC Handyman

it snowed a skiff here this morn, but not it turned into drizzle, looks like 10-20cm for me over the next 24hrs.


----------



## goel

Lynden-Jeff;1673440 said:


> Still got those trucks available if anyone's looking for a plow truck. New GM's are in, nice trucks but still a ford guy for now!


Don't worry, you will come to the light.


----------



## grandview

How about them Toronto Bills so far?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Speaking of Trucks - I have some 2008/2009 Ford 6.4 XLT FX4's for sale with around 200,000km's if anyone is interested, please email me for pics - Pricing is very negotiable, we are just looking to get rid of them.

Thanks!


----------



## greywynd

Pristine PM ltd;1673718 said:


> Speaking of Trucks - I have some 2008/2009 Ford 6.4 XLT FX4's for sale with around 200,000km's if anyone is interested, please email me for pics - Pricing is very negotiable, we are just looking to get rid of them.
> 
> Thanks!


F250 or F350's? With/without blades and dump inserts?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

all 350's, no blades, no inserts. Looking to get around $15000.


----------



## Ant118

Pristine PM ltd;1673777 said:


> all 350's, no blades, no inserts. Looking to get around $15000.


Dually or single wheel?


----------



## JD Dave

Ant118;1674148 said:


> Dually or single wheel?


Single, just like Jon's going to be if he doesn't stop working so much.xysport


----------



## greywynd

JD Dave;1674156 said:


> Single, just like Jon's going to be if he doesn't stop working so much.xysport


Aw heck, now that i'm single again I'm actually working less. Maybe cuz I enjoy being at home again?

Got a call out of the blue last week, local company wanted me to go for a job interview as a toolmaker again. Supposed to get back to me this week.

Could be an interesting job, the moulds I'd be working on are about 6'x6'x6', and weigh in at 80-100,000 lbs each.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hahahahaha - good Dave, good!

Yeah, all single's. Just like the dollar bills Dave stuff's down the strippers g-strings


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1674310 said:


> Hahahahaha - good Dave, good!
> 
> Yeah, all single's. Just like the dollar bills Dave stuff's down the strippers g-strings


...loonies?!


----------



## goel

Mr.Markus;1674315 said:


> ...loonies?!


Just like an old pack man arcade game. Loose coin slot.


----------



## goel

anybody have or know of a good shape container for sale? Looking for a 20 or maybe a 40.


----------



## dingybigfoot

:laughing::laughing:


goel;1674339 said:


> Just like an old pack man arcade game. Loose coin slot.


:laughing: Hahahaha
Don't kill me.


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1674342 said:


> anybody have or know of a good shape container for sale? Looking for a 20 or maybe a 40.


Think I saw some on Kijiji good price 1700 I think but probably up in tim buck too somewhere. Remember $80hr or $40 on my trailer and we do a team lift. wesport


----------



## goel

Grassman09;1674430 said:


> Think I saw some on Kijiji good price 1700 I think but probably up in tim buck too somewhere. Remember $80hr or $40 on my trailer and we do a team lift. wesport


Whos gonna drive your truck, legally? 

Ahh, I get it, you will pay me the 40 hr to drive it.

LOLOLOL :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1674310 said:


> Hahahahaha - good Dave, good!
> 
> Yeah, all single's. Just like the dollar bills Dave stuff's down the strippers g-strings


I find that offensive as I'd never go to an establishment that degrades women in such a matter.


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1674433 said:


> Whos gonna drive your truck, legally?
> 
> Ahh, I get it, you will pay me the 40 hr to drive it.
> 
> LOLOLOL :laughing:


Ha. I have two guys that have AZ rest are just DZ and G. I'll get Duranties to go get them for me.


----------



## Ant118

JD Dave;1674156 said:


> Single, just like Jon's going to be if he doesn't stop working so much.xysport


Lol I might be interested. Might even know someone for one too. Think it might be time to start my 2500hd cummins project and pickup another truck lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1674471 said:


> I find that offensive as I'd never go to an establishment that degrades women in such a matter.


Translation: Dave's dad taught him to use nothing lower than $5's....


----------



## LuckyPlower

I was cruising along the 401 the other night after a salt run. Next thing I know the warning lights flashing on the dash, trucks dinging like I hit the jackpot...I swear...Auto engine shut down kicks in…I swear again…So I coast in neutral, no ones around so that was nice. 

Turns out it was low coolant. Still had some in the reservoir, just low. I toped up at the shop. I put just under 4 litters in it. I've never seen any sign of coolant on the ground. slow leak maybe. I doubt it's internal. I'm not even close to 100k yet.
Anyway, fun experience.


----------



## Grassman09

LuckyPlower;1674986 said:


> I was cruising along the 401 the other night after a salt run. Next thing I know the warning lights flashing on the dash, trucks dinging like I hit the jackpot...I swear...Auto engine shut down kicks in…I swear again…So I coast in neutral, no ones around so that was nice.
> 
> Turns out it was low coolant. Still had some in the reservoir, just low. I toped up at the shop. I put just under 4 litters in it. I've never seen any sign of coolant on the ground. slow leak maybe. I doubt it's internal. I'm not even close to 100k yet.
> Anyway, fun experience.


Is it a Ford? My Ford shut down on me last year. It told me to stop safely once or twice and then she died no power steering or anything just coasted into some townhouse complex. Then Abrams (ford roadside service) had 3 different tow truck try to lift my truck I ended up calling Atlantic to tow me on a flat bed. The problem was a faulty exhaust temp sensor.

Keep an eye on the coolant


----------



## LuckyPlower

6.6 Chevy. Since it was just a low reading and still had juice in the reservoir tank I was able to turn the truck on and get back to the shop without incident. Towing would not be fun. I haven't had to get a tow since the '86 Silverado fuel pump went. I miss that truck.


----------



## musclecarboy

LuckyPlower;1675091 said:


> 6.6 Chevy. Since it was just a low reading and still had juice in the reservoir tank I was able to turn the truck on and get back to the shop without incident. Towing would not be fun. I haven't had to get a tow since the '86 Silverado fuel pump went. I miss that truck.


What year is the truck?


----------



## LuckyPlower

musclecarboy;1675105 said:


> What year is the truck?


2006 Chevy Kodiak 5500. Been a great truck.


----------



## Grassman09

It could be a fuel line that stalled the truck too. Had that happen on my 5500. They use a Steele line and it tends to rot. My water pump leaks too.


----------



## greywynd

I hate morning commute freezing rain warnings.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I hate that it's starting now.....


----------



## greywynd

Well, it's now started in Markham, and it's freezing as it hits right now. Let the fun begin.


----------



## Alpha Property

Plus 2 and just rain in Hamilton, got to make my loop through Burlington now. When you guys are doing site checks do you try and do it every night yourself or do you send a guy out ? I think I m going to try and do it all myself this winter, just getting use to waking up and going for a drive every night is goin to take a bit


----------



## GMC Driver

I have no issue doing site checks - but then to work all day on top of it gets to be a bit much. And then add the extra-cirricular meetings 2-3 nights/week, and 4 hours of sleep ain't enough.

We try to switch it up - last year we had a pretty good program. We just have to wrap up some landscape work, and then we can implement it again.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It was slippy but it went well, in for breakfast by 6:30.
The new guy doing the restaurant didn't make it till 7:15, could've got free breakfast for life....

I have 1 schmuck that works for me that I send out to do everything...:crying:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha - yeah, annoying morning. Things went a bit icy at 7am in some areas. We full salted Markham and Uxbridge, but other stuff seemed fine at first, then right as people left for work, that changed. Temps are good now, so we can only hope for the best!


----------



## greywynd

First time ever I think that I saw the gates closed at Markham salt depot. They were there within 20 minutes of my call though. 

First few lots I was salting at 30kph, by the time I got to the last one, I had to be careful as heck at 10-15, as I'd slide almost as often as I'd turn. Helps to stay awake though!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have a few that I have to do backwards due to the slope of the parking lots, one with the building on the high side and overnight parking on the low side. The eavestrough empty under the sidewalk onto the top of the hill and wash down the whole parking lot. It's a "great salt extra" account.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, up at 16th and Mccowen I jumped a curb and took out a snow pile, at 10km an hour.

I couldn't do anything, just slowly went over.


----------



## Chineau

Minus 35 here in northern Manitoba, I hope it stays that way for a couple of weeks make ice for fishing.


----------



## greywynd

I have a few places where there's no curb, just pavement then dirt/mud/grass whatever. I was fearing sliding off one of those spots and having the front end stuck. Would certainly put a damper on getting the salting done.


----------



## SHAWZER

Lots of fun . Rain then 2 " wet snow , freezing rain , then rain at 7 am . Love my cooper tires .


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;1675404 said:


> Lots of fun . Rain then 2 " wet snow , freezing rain , then rain at 7 am . Love my cooper tires .


Yup same mess here, salt, plow now its finally starting to melt off.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Haven't had time to read up much but had to post. 
Yesterday at minutes before 1pm he was born. We had some complications but momma bear and baby bear are good now. He is a big boy at just over 9lbs and almost 22inches long. Full head of black hair and blue eyes. Just like his dad he loves to eat Doesn't read the menu just has the special. Lol.


----------



## greywynd

Congratulations Dean!! I was thinking you'd been quiet on here and was wondering if something had happened. 

Good to hear they are both doing well!!


----------



## GMC Driver

Congrats Dean and Mrs. Dean!! Awesome - life will never be the same.


And I mean that in a good way....


----------



## goel

Awesome to hear all are doing well. The best times lie ahead.


----------



## Alpha Property

Congrats sir


----------



## Mr.Markus

Congrats Dean and Mrs. Dean...

:yow!:Wonderful news.......!


----------



## LuckyPlower

Grassman09;1675145 said:


> It could be a fuel line that stalled the truck too. Had that happen on my 5500. They use a Steele line and it tends to rot. My water pump leaks too.


yikes i'm hoping not. I'm sure i'll find out soon.


----------



## DKG

GMC Driver;1675562 said:


> Congrats Dean and Mrs. Dean!! Awesome - life will never be the same.
> 
> And I mean that in a good way....


My thoughts exactly, congratulations.


----------



## schrader

Congrats Dean , kids are the best thing in life, hope winter is not to bad so you have time to spend with the family.


----------



## LuckyPlower

Hey thats great news. Congratulations to you midtownpc. Enjoy.


----------



## SHAWZER

Congrats midtownpc , lots of sleepless days and nights ahead this winter . Good luck.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Thanks guys.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1675685 said:


> Thanks guys.


Congratulations dean!!!


----------



## ff1221

Congrats Dean and Family!Thumbs Up

Had an inch of snow overnight, never got the freezing rain or rain they called for just melted into wet heavy snow we had to shovel!


----------



## Grassman09

Anywhere around town I can get a cylinder re chromed and or get the seal replaced? How about small drive shafts. Its for a rotary broom for a John deere F series mower.


----------



## ff1221

Grassman09;1675849 said:


> Anywhere around town I can get a cylinder re chromed and or get the seal replaced? How about small drive shafts. Its for a rotary broom for a John deere F series mower.


Most machine shops will carry chromed shaft stock and can make new shafts and replace the seals, are there any shops you deal with?


----------



## stone74

Hi guys anyone from Winnipeg, Mb on here?
Quite the first big storm of the season all day Wednesday and into today, about 30cms on the ground big winds and even bigger snow drifts.....was out yesterday pushing back at er today, can't wait for my clients to begin calling about their steps and sidewalks being blown in, have a good day all.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Congrats on the baby Dean! 9 lbs, you owe your wife some flowers or something.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Not sure if you have seen the "dadholes" series of parenting vids.




Enjoy


----------



## cet

Congrats Dean, there is no stronger bond then your kids.


----------



## A Man

Hey Dean, 

Great news! Babies are a lot of fun, plus when you're holding them it's like a force field from your wife's honey do list.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Hi guys, I am in need of a driver got some extra work when we got the bit of snow end of Nov and need a driver now. If anyone knows anyone that's available let me know. 416-881-8654 I'll show the route and pay salary.


----------



## schrader

Anyone looking for some cheap blizzard parts, I have a one year old lift cylinder off an 8611 full size and a valve body with all the wiring and old style control. They are just sitting around my shop, have no use for them anymore, make an offer.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I have some Stock Aluminum rims off a 2011 Ford F250 for sale with very good rubber if anyone is looking for a new set of tires. Roughly 90% treat still left with continental tires.


----------



## goel

Awesome In Milton, TWN is calling for app 8 inches of snow on Dec 14 4-6 more on the 19th. Lets see how wrong they are


----------



## Grassman09

ff1221;1675940 said:


> Most machine shops will carry chromed shaft stock and can make new shafts and replace the seals, are there any shops you deal with?


No shops that I deal with. Only ones I know are more into fabricating metal. May have found a place thou thanks.


----------



## ff1221

stone74;1675943 said:


> Hi guys anyone from Winnipeg, Mb on here?
> Quite the first big storm of the season all day Wednesday and into today, about 30cms on the ground big winds and even bigger snow drifts.....was out yesterday pushing back at er today, can't wait for my clients to begin calling about their steps and sidewalks being blown in, have a good day all.


Welcome aboard, not sure if there are more guys from Manitoba or not but it's always nice to get the weather and here how things are done all across the country, great wealth of information on this thread and a great bunch of guys and gals so join in!


----------



## ff1221

New snow rig showed up, dropped the loader and am working on getting the front mount blower hooked up, will post up some pics once blower is on! Got a Horst pusher with 3ph pin in order for the back, should be pretty sweet once it's complete.


----------



## forbidden

Thanks to massive amounts of snow I am now screwed on my timeline to pick up a trailer in Indiana. If anyone is available with a 1 ton or larger equipped with a gooseneck, I have a 44' enclosed trailer ready for pickup in Middlebury Indiana. Paperwork is ready for the border. Plate will be couriered to you. It will be insured and registered prior to pickup. If someone wants to stop in and see Jerre, we have parts ready for pickup there as well. Hell, if you have stuff of your own you need to bring back, let me know. Needs to be into Canada before Dec 18.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1676354 said:


> No shops that I deal with. Only ones I know are more into fabricating metal. May have found a place thou thanks.


Try Doane Supply. He will be able to fix it for you. Congrats!!! Dean. Very happy everything went well.


----------



## Grassman09

forbidden;1676422 said:


> Thanks to massive amounts of snow I am now screwed on my timeline to pick up a trailer in Indiana. If anyone is available with a 1 ton or larger equipped with a gooseneck, I have a 44' enclosed trailer ready for pickup in Middlebury Indiana. Paperwork is ready for the border. Plate will be couriered to you. It will be insured and registered prior to pickup. If someone wants to stop in and see Jerre, we have parts ready for pickup there as well. Hell, if you have stuff of your own you need to bring back, let me know. Needs to be into Canada before Dec 18.


Erie Pa and Indian are at opposite ends you know that right? Maybe Jarred or Roy will haul it for you. lol


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1676429 said:


> Try Doane Supply. He will be able to fix it for you. Congrats!!! Dean. Very happy everything went well.


Thx Dave forgot about them.


----------



## forbidden

Grassman09;1676445 said:


> Erie Pa and Indian are at opposite ends you know that right? Maybe Jarred or Roy will haul it for you. lol


I needed that laugh after dealing with the massive amounts of snow we just got creamed with. Drifts as high as buildings in places. Roads completely closed due to drifts. Unreal blizzard we had.


----------



## Grassman09

I definitely do not envy you. I was stayed in Indian a few weeks back and they had snow too. I know a few guys with hitches that can haul a trailer that big. I'll ask around. Where does it need to go to?


----------



## LuckyPlower

ff1221;1676403 said:


> New snow rig showed up, dropped the loader and am working on getting the front mount blower hooked up, will post up some pics once blower is on! Got a Horst pusher with 3ph pin in order for the back, should be pretty sweet once it's complete.


Nice rig, all shiny and new. I use to have a 4310. it was good to me. Never put a blower on it though. I just had it set up as a loader backhoe. Enjoy the new machine.


----------



## stone74

ff1221;1676395 said:


> Welcome aboard, not sure if there are more guys from Manitoba or not but it's always nice to get the weather and here how things are done all across the country, great wealth of information on this thread and a great bunch of guys and gals so join in!


Yes great information and help for the most part, I agree I watch the chatter about the weather out west as generally it swings by my way. We got the left over of Calgary's blizzard snowed for over 24 hours here, figure we got off light here with only 30cm's made for a long enough 2 days of work though 3-5 foot snow drifts here .... Now I can sit back for a bit and await the calls for roof top snow clearing now, as after the storms around here that's what a lot of people in Winnipeg need/want. 
Have a good one.


----------



## buckwheat_la

forbidden;1676505 said:


> I needed that laugh after dealing with the massive amounts of snow we just got creamed with. Drifts as high as buildings in places. Roads completely closed due to drifts. Unreal blizzard we had.


BWAHAHA wussy..... Just kidding, we were hammered too. Between 30-45cm here but with drifting we had drifts 2-8ft high. We even made our lists smaller and tighter this year and still didn't visit everyone on Tuesday. So many stuck cars here.....


----------



## buckwheat_la

stone74;1676631 said:


> Yes great information and help for the most part, I agree I watch the chatter about the weather out west as generally it swings by my way. We got the left over of Calgary's blizzard snowed for over 24 hours here, figure we got off light here with only 30cm's made for a long enough 2 days of work though 3-5 foot snow drifts here .... Now I can sit back for a bit and await the calls for roof top snow clearing now, as after the storms around here that's what a lot of people in Winnipeg need/want.
> Have a good one.


Better you get it then it stays here, welcome by the way.


----------



## BC Handyman

buckwheat_la;1676703 said:


> BWAHAHA wussy..... Just kidding, we were hammered too. Between 30-45cm here but with drifting we had drifts 2-8ft high. We even made our lists smaller and tighter this year and still didn't visit everyone on Tuesday. So many stuck cars here.....


My wifes fam is in irricanna & they got hammered, 4-8' drifts, equipment had to dig their way into the town just so they could start clearing it.

Here is cold tonight, -33c they calling for now tonight, right now it's -27c


----------



## SHAWZER

Been looking for a good used Horst snowpusher , no luck . Ordered a new 5500 Horst 12 ft. pusher last week , delivery date mid jan. Keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## schrader

Not many deals out there on used stuff lately, sometimes just better of to go with new. Squalls have been just missing us all day, kinda nice to have time to do some family Christmas stuff instead of plowing


----------



## stone74

Little nippy here right now feels like -38.....-42 tonight


----------



## BC Handyman

stone74;1677398 said:


> Little nippy here right now feels like -38.....-42 tonight


we a little warmer.....not much though, those eastern guys dont know how good they got it eh?


----------



## stone74

BC Handyman;1677416 said:


> we a little warmer.....not much though, those eastern guys dont know how good they got it eh?


Lol so true


----------



## Hysert

Hey everyone please check out "The Polar Express" in the equipment form... All the best to everyone and Merry Christmas!!!!!


----------



## cet

schrader;1677395 said:


> Not many deals out there on used stuff lately, sometimes just better of to go with new. Squalls have been just missing us all day, kinda nice to have time to do some family Christmas stuff instead of plowing


Right now you might stand a chance of finding a good deal, Dean might be a little busy and he usually snaps them all up.


----------



## schrader

Ya Dean is the King of Kijjij deals, don't know how he does but he seems to find some great deals. We got hit with a nice little streamer this afternoon, not much snow but turned everything in to a nice sheet of ice. Did a quick salt sand run and wait to see what the rest of the night brings. Looks like everyone could see some snow tomorrow night into Monday.


----------



## Alpha Property

there were a few arctic sectional pushers at the ritchie sale, we went today for the preview


----------



## cet

schrader;1677570 said:


> Ya Dean is the King of Kijjij deals, don't know how he does but he seems to find some great deals. We got hit with a nice little streamer this afternoon, not much snow but turned everything in to a nice sheet of ice. Did a quick salt sand run and wait to see what the rest of the night brings. Looks like everyone could see some snow tomorrow night into Monday.


I'm thinking tomorrow I need to take my loader to it's storage site. I've plowed the first 2 times with the 03 Chev. Kind of crazy having the loader at the shop and plowing with a truck. Their only calling for 1-3 and +2 Monday but that can change pretty quick.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I miss Dean...

Still nothing to plow around here yet. I'm gonna be out of practice when the big one rolls around.


----------



## SHAWZER

Alpha Property;1677575 said:


> there were a few arctic sectional pushers at the ritchie sale, we went today for the preview


Looked at some used artic pushers , too many moving and breakable parts for me .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'm around guys not going anywhere. 
Just took a day or so to get a few things settled around the house so momma bear doesn't have to climb stairs and things. Not many kijiji deals lately but there will be at the end of the month I am sure. I bought some new hla pushers with steel trip and pullbacks from tag equipment. 
There is a good deal on a toolcat thru him. Inthinknit was 1100 hours and 22k takes it home. Comes with a salter and I think a pusher 
When I search kijiji I use google and I save the ads or screen shot them with the phone numbers then I call them later in the month or even after the ad expires. 
I look for deals I can resell and I always search all of ontario. I search kijiji for snow. Then when those results come up I click heavy equipment. So now I get all the heavy equipment results that have the word snow in it. I always look at additional items someone might have. Package deals are great. I should probably make a trip to Kitchener soon and pick up that blade I bought. 

What are you guys getting your mrs for Christmas
I'm thinking remote car start.


----------



## chachi1984

Mr.Markus;1677593 said:


> I miss Dean...
> 
> Still nothing to plow around here yet. I'm gonna be out of practice when the big one rolls around.


I hear you, could be some plowing late sunday, early monday morning

1-3 cm in the area. could be an easy plow


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1677692 said:


> What are you guys getting your mrs for Christmas
> I'm thinking remote car start.


Can't say, I picked it up in China and smuggled it back in my spare eye glass case. Can't be sure she doesn't moniter what's said from her work computer...ssshhhh!®


----------



## ff1221

What are you guys getting your mrs for Christmas
I'm thinking remote car start.[/QUOTE]

I'm thinking a new tablet, she left the other one out in the rain for a couple of days and doesn't quite work the same anymore!


----------



## goel

My Mrs wants to try skydiving so its easy, just watching to see if a deal comes up before Xmas.


----------



## greywynd

Divorce papers, but it's gonna be another few months yet.


----------



## ff1221

greywynd;1677812 said:


> Divorce papers, but it's gonna be another few months yet.


The gift that keeps on giving...........to you!


----------



## JD Dave

I'm thinking a frying pan and a new hose for our central vac.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Exhibit A and B at her trial....


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;1678002 said:


> a new hose for our central vac.


I remember hearing something about that too - thanks for the reminder Dave.

Let me know if you find any deals.


----------



## SHAWZER

Got her 4 jugs rain-x deicer on sale crappy tire , hope she don't like it .


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver;1678015 said:


> I remember hearing something about that too - thanks for the reminder Dave.
> 
> Let me know if you find any deals.


I think your wife needs a new set of wheels :waving:

We have been getting off easy so far this winter if you compare us to our southern neighbours. Look like tonight and tomorrow morning could be messy though.


----------



## ff1221

Glad it's held off but I'm basically ready now, got the blower all mounted up and ready to go on the new rig!


----------



## greywynd

Looks like a nice setup!

Since there's just a covering of snow here at the house (less than a cm) and the mud from earlier in the week is frozen again, I'm doing one last push to clean up outside. 

I finally found a productive use for the horse stalls, I'm loading them up with the summer stuff to properly store it for winter. One is also getting loaded with firewood too, nice to be able to just toss the oddball stuff into a heap.


----------



## LuckyPlower

JD Dave;1678002 said:


> I'm thinking a frying pan and a new hose for our central vac.


My wife mentioned the same things except she been talking about getting a new central vac unit as well. Ours is pretty old and hurting.

It not a trap either. I can actually buy her a vacuum and she will be happy.


----------



## BC Handyman

lol, frying pans for all the wives....mine asked for a new one too, lol if she going to use it, baby I'll buy you 2.


----------



## schrader

Thats a nice looking tractor, how did you make out getting the door replaced?


----------



## JD Dave

If I bought that for my wife she'd kill me. The 4320 looks like a nice little unit with the front mount blower. Kind of hoping it's just a salting tonight but we are ready for whatever comes our way.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Everywhere has downgraded it, TWN says now 1cm for us, less then the 1-3 they said this morning.


----------



## cet

Hoping for a salting too. The timing doesn't look good if it is a plow, kind of hard to be out by 7am if you can't start plowing until 4.

I would rather have a bit of snow down if the freezing rain hits.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am also hoping for just a salting, we are ready, but still missing a van, some parts to protect the metal pless blades hydro's, and one truck is still having issues.

Almost there though, I don't want 10cm's yet, maybe in a week.


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1678139 said:


> Thats a nice looking tractor, how did you make out getting the door replaced?


#1 reason to buy a John Deere, customer Service, no questions asked they replaced the door and sent a technician over to install it. The striker wasn't set correctly thats why the glass went boom



JD Dave;1678145 said:


> If I bought that for my wife she'd kill me. The 4320 looks like a nice little unit with the front mount blower. Kind of hoping it's just a salting tonight but we are ready for whatever comes our way.


It's twofold, handy driveway rig and the Wife's Christmas Present!


----------



## schrader

Yup Huron has been great to me, can't beat the service even have 24 hr emergency. Thats why I wont even look at the orange dealer near me.


----------



## Grassman09

ff1221;1678282 said:


> #1 reason to buy a John Deere, customer Service, no questions asked they replaced the door and sent a technician over to install it. The striker wasn't set correctly thats why the glass went boom
> 
> It's twofold, handy driveway rig and the Wife's Christmas Present!


It Depends on the dealer really. The most local one to me is a PIA. The service and parts dep treats you like they are the customer and I'm the dealer.

Had one of my F series sidewalk machines in to get the kingpin seal replaced and add a hydro kit. Been there for a month now. Picked it up Friday looked at it today and its leaking way worse then when I took it in.

My other F series is at Premier Equipment in Ospringe they serviced in just a few days.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Where do you guys buy your "Snowplow shovels"? Salt depot/online from a Canadian dealer?


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1678355 said:


> Where do you guys buy your "Snowplow shovels"? Salt depot/online from a Canadian dealer?


Adam in waterloo sells them .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Thanks....


----------



## schrader

Bought some last year, they worked out great. Outlasted the home depot shovels five times over, picked up another five when I was in kitchener last month.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Great!....She'll love them then....


----------



## Grassman09

Anyone got any blizzard spare parts looking for the draw latch finger aka the claw that sucks the plow into the truck or well push beam. Somehow mine went missing....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

still calling for 2-4cms here but nothing yet. 
I can't really see how that is going to happen, doesn't show much on the radar and its fades as it gets close to my place.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

They are still saying 1-3 for us, and just now it is showing on radar, we will see what an hour brings


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Called for a 930 start in Vaughan, just starting now. All roads are dusted white. 

Gonna be an all nighter I guess because when the salt is done I need to float machines and go to work. I'm not complaining, I need the work, but snow is a lot more fun when I can go for breakfast in the Am and chill. For some reason this year people really want to push into winter. We're starting a McDonald's parking lot reno tomorrow, and a 2 month project for town of Markham on Wednesday. On top of that, we are hired on by the contractor for Newmarket water main breaks, which should start happening anytime now that the temps are low. No hibernation here.


----------



## greywynd

Well, everything went from bare to white in the last 10 minutes here in Markham. 

Glad to hear you're keeping busy Grant.


----------



## Triple L

Full salt run here... about 3/4 to 1 cm


----------



## R.G.PEEL

......And the motor just grenade after the first salt load.


----------



## schrader

Just a dusting here at 2 looks like 5m now, full push here.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;1678073 said:


> I think your wife needs a new set of wheels :waving:


I put the winters on for her last week - so she should be all good.

I know, it's getting tough. It's only 11 years old now, we've had it 8. It can go a bit longer (I hope). Still safe and reliable.

Didn't she tell you I spent it on a 570MXT instead? Thumbs Up

Got 1cm down. Some residual is poking through. Everyone's out on a salt run.


----------



## Alpha Property

Salt run for me, maybe a cm at home in Niagara Falls, you could still see the lines painted in the parkinglot through the dusting in burlington and hamilton.


----------



## greywynd

Starting round 2 for salt here. First round's burned off.


----------



## Alpha Property

and not a flake of snow left anywhere... feels like a waste of a night


----------



## G.Landscape

We ended up plowing most sites. Probably around an inch in spots. Lots of truck out plowing. 

Good to see Fairview Mall changed their contractor from last year. Place was spotless this morning.


----------



## Mr.Markus

G.Landscape;1678952 said:


> We ended up plowing most sites. Probably around an inch in spots. Lots of truck out plowing.
> 
> Good to see Fairview Mall changed their contractor from last year. Place was spotless this morning.


2 cm here.I think I was the only one salting. Everyone else was plowing. I really kept second guessing leaving the plow off but my sites looked good at 7am.


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1678952 said:


> We ended up plowing most sites. Probably around an inch in spots. Lots of truck out plowing.
> 
> Good to see Fairview Mall changed their contractor from last year. Place was spotless this morning.


Yup, ended up plowing everything too, was a great first run to shake the paint off the new plows lol...

Fairview was almost comical, it's black as black can be, then you look at the toys are us mall beside ...... guess London didn't get any snow LOL


----------



## chachi1984

R.G.PEEL;1678764 said:


> ......And the motor just grenade after the first salt load.


u got my luck. nothing but problems with my salter . the last few times. today , got a tonne and the motor wouldn't start. had to shovel the salt into a walkbehind


----------



## schrader

Grassman09;1678557 said:


> Anyone got any blizzard spare parts looking for the draw latch finger aka the claw that sucks the plow into the truck or well push beam. Somehow mine went missing....


Damn just chucked mine in the scrap metal pile when we cut it off last week. I have some 8611 parts, you need anything else?


----------



## LuckyPlower

Full salt run. Scraped some quick easy areas and drifts. The warmer temps helped for some rapid melting.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

It's been nothing but air filters and spark plugs for a few good years, but this year is like I test it in the shop, runs great. Go to site loaded up, all bets are off. This time the head blew apart so it's new engine complete. I have a new clutch for it too so we will be in good shape. Thankfully Mercuri has been helping me out a lot.


----------



## Grassman09

schrader;1679097 said:


> Damn just chucked mine in the scrap metal pile when we cut it off last week. I have some 8611 parts, you need anything else?


Damn. Maybe Angie cylinders and hoses. One of mine is pitted.


----------



## schrader

Grassman09;1679149 said:


> Damn. Maybe Angie cylinders and hoses. One of mine is pitted.


Still using those, have lift cylinder and all the electric valves and manifold left over when I switched it to run off the tractor hydraulics.


----------



## Grassman09

schrader;1679247 said:


> Still using those, have lift cylinder and all the electric valves and manifold left over when I switched it to run off the tractor hydraulics.


This a 8611 full size?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Still a few runs from reality but there is a very strong possibility it might hold true. The next few weeks into Christmas look very busy.payup


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1678989 said:


> 2 cm here.I think I was the only one salting. Everyone else was plowing. I really kept second guessing leaving the plow off but my sites looked good at 7am.


Ya I just salted too. Plowed one lot because it's larger and if I scrape it I use a third the salt. Otherwise black asphalt at 7am with just salt.

Got a kick out of Fairview too. The big C handled it well but at 8am you could tell they were getting concerned because they just started laying the salt to it plows done or not. I was watching the black truck salt toys R us at 5 am ish too. They took the name off it! now it just has the company # on the side but the same dink behind the wheel.


----------



## chachi1984

looks like a big Friday and Saturday according to TWN


----------



## cet

chachi1984;1679709 said:


> looks like a big Friday and Saturday according to TWN


Lets hope the cut that in 1/2. This has been a busy start for us.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Anyone need salt bins?

I only need 10, but you have to buy 20 to get them cheaper.

Thanks!

Jon


----------



## greywynd

chachi1984;1679709 said:


> looks like a big Friday and Saturday according to TWN


Seems they are the only ones though. Every other forecast I read says 50-60% chance of snow, with no amount.


----------



## Alpha Property

Twn are always a doom and gloom forcast , I have my first of many Christmas dinners on Saturday


----------



## greywynd

Alpha Property;1679892 said:


> Twn are always a doom and gloom forcast , I have my first of many Christmas dinners on Saturday


I know I always take their forecasts with a grain of salt, let's face it, they are trying to raise ratings/profits strictly off the weather.


----------



## goel

chachi1984;1679709 said:


> looks like a big Friday and Saturday according to TWN


Originally forecast that more than a week ago. Then it disappeared.

Guess somebody finally hit refresh on the computer.


----------



## GMC Driver

I don't know - they have a story to back it up:

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne...son-to-hit-eastern-canada-this-weekend/17685/


----------



## chachi1984

goel;1679988 said:


> Originally forecast that more than a week ago. Then it disappeared.
> 
> Guess somebody finally hit refresh on the computer.


ya i noticed too


----------



## DeVries

We need a good storm. A large site I bid on gave it to another contractor who is using pickup trucks, its 18 acres and there is no way with a big storm they will keep up. 
I hate the anticipation of it but once we are out plowing I love it.


----------



## greywynd

DeVries;1680111 said:


> We need a good storm. A large site I bid on gave it to another contractor who is using pickup trucks, its 18 acres and there is no way with a big storm they will keep up.
> I hate the anticipation of it but once we are out plowing I love it.


Never know, they may have bigger stuff that hasn't made it yet either. Some of our bigger stuff isn't on site yet, as it's still doing other work, so for the lighter stuff we've had so far we just use the trucks.

Heck we were short on trucks the first round and we still had everything looked after without issue.


----------



## BC Handyman

I got a good cm today, enough to do 1/3 of places, 5 hrs out with 2 guys


----------



## schrader

GMC Driver;1680057 said:


> I don't know - they have a story to back it up:
> 
> http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne...son-to-hit-eastern-canada-this-weekend/17685/


Argh my stress level is going up already, that could be a lot of snow for us especially if we get lake effect after the storm.


----------



## GMC Driver

schrader;1680168 said:


> Argh my stress level is going up already, that could be a lot of snow for us especially if we get lake effect after the storm.


Oh I know what you mean - I think I've crapped 3x this afternoon. Between the snow squall warning today/tonight/tomorrow, and than the whopper for Saturday - the nerves are starting already. Just really wish that all my planning would account for something. Seems the more you plan, the more disarray you can expect.

I really shouldnt worry so much - we've already pushed twice and salted 5x this year. Without too much trouble.

EC is still only saying a 60% chance for Sat. They are usually late to the party, but I do agree that WN likes to hype everything into Snowmeggadon. EC also took any accumulation figures out for tonight, and down to 2cm for tomorrow. I'll let you know tomorrow if thats a good or bad thing.


----------



## DeVries

They also didn't forecast anything for this aft or tonight and we got almost 2cm's out of the band that just went thru. This will be our 4th run so far but all our Stoney creek sites are bare again. Seems like the snow skirts by the Hamilton area everytime.


----------



## cet

I think I figured out last year that EC's extended forecast is for daytime only. 

We already pushed 1 15-20cm snowfall and I didn't have my loader ready. The new site took me 3.75 hours to do, wasn't fun. I put my loader on site last Sunday. Now it will just be the learning curve on how to operate it effectively.

We're at 3 plows and 7 saltings already.


----------



## thebossman

Bring it on Old Man Winter!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm at 8 saltings, no pushes. Every evening I go to bed thinking we're getting some snow cause it's snowing like crazy outside...turns out it's the landscape lighting shinning up in the air that makes a few flakes look like a storm. I gotta turn that $h^% off.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Come on European model!!!!

At least it will be snow and not a mix.

Kinda like the timing, expect we have a 4 o'clock party and a 6 o'clock party. Friends and our neighbourhood one.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1680343 said:


> Come on European model!!!!
> 
> At least it will be snow and not a mix.
> 
> Kinda like the timing, expect we have a 4 o'clock party and a 6 o'clock party. Friends and our neighbourhood one.


I didn't think you drank!

Care to explain what that is suppose to mean. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1680343 said:


> Come on European model!!!!
> 
> At least it will be snow and not a mix.
> 
> Kinda like the timing, expect we have a 4 o'clock party and a 6 o'clock party. Friends and our neighbourhood one.


Jon...I thought we were friends...don't tell me there's another wolfpack.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Wed clipper will be light generally an inch or so...Sat storm could be a 40hour duration followed by bitter cold extensive LES and another clipper on Monday Tuesday.

Here is a clue to the next two systems.Thumbs Up


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

European model is calling for less snow then the North American ones. That's all! No drinking, I promise!


----------



## JD Dave

A nice 15-20cm snow would be nice to get the kinks worked out. EC's now saying 15cm and they never post amounts so it must be true.





















































































































I wonder if Jon checked the EC website again. LOL


----------



## ff1221

EC has us at 10-15cm for tonight and 5-10 for Saturday, sure hope one of them is right, preferably tonight, getting tired of getting up for nothing!


----------



## cet

Well they have cut Saturday in 1/2 for now.


----------



## goel

Forecast was clear for Milton last night, but we were out doing a full salt run this morning.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mississauga got some too, hit and miss.
When I got up I thought WTF we missed a salt run.......
Checked with Guys at 6am and they where just wrapping up 
We didn't need you so we let you sleep! 
That's a first in 5 years!


----------



## grandview

just seen the post office is going to make you guys walk for your mail..


----------



## DeVries

grandview;1681071 said:


> just seen the post office is going to make you guys walk for your mail..


:angry: They have to do something to cut costs, they keep losing money, wonder why, a strike every couple years, gold plated pensions, give it 10 years or so and they will no longer exist. There are plenty of courier's around plus with direct deposit who needs them. And word has it someone is testing drones


----------



## grandview

DeVries;1681080 said:


> :angry: They have to do something to cut costs, they keep losing money, wonder why, a strike every couple years, gold plated pensions, give it 10 years or so and they will no longer exist. There are plenty of courier's around plus with direct deposit who needs them. And word has it someone is testing drones


You talking about our post office or yours?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

If anyone still needs another backhoe for snow, let me know. A friend that I'm working for has a nice cat 420 he still wants to put out


----------



## potskie

grandview;1681071 said:


> just seen the post office is going to make you guys walk for your mail..


Most subdivisions have had community boxes forever around here. I've actually only ever lived in one place that didn't


----------



## schrader

We just finished push number seven this morning and by the looks of the nasty squalls coming off the bay we will be doing push number eight in the morning. Why do I have a bad feeling we will break 50 pushes this season.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Still no pushes here... I did put the plow on though, truck feels better with it on when I have a "Full Jag of salt"
Nice chatting with you today Adam, wife loves her shovels she finished the back deck in half the time it usually takes her...


----------



## potskie

Wait so there is a snowplow shovel dealer in K-W?

Only reason I don't own any yet is I haven't driven to TO lately.


----------



## goel

Aman On here is (Adam) Manitou drive. 

I should go see him also. Need a couple 4 footers.


----------



## SHAWZER

Push # 10 this morning, 8" and high winds. Grocery plaza 1 " trigger so definitely again in morning . Maybe cold snap will freeze the great lakes ?


----------



## potskie

goel;1681429 said:


> Aman On here is (Adam) Manitou drive.
> 
> I should go see him also. Need a couple 4 footers.


Lol half my route is on Manitu.


----------



## grandview

You guys see that south of Buffalo after all is done they will have almost 50 inches of snow in the last 36 hrs.


----------



## cet

grandview;1681896 said:


> You guys see that south of Buffalo after all is done they will have almost 50 inches of snow in the last 36 hrs.


Watching the news last night, I though you got some of that also.


----------



## DeVries

grandview;1681896 said:


> You guys see that south of Buffalo after all is done they will have almost 50 inches of snow in the last 36 hrs.


Nice, I guess we can ski next weekend then.


----------



## SHAWZER

Grandview , nice picture in your avatar !


----------



## grandview

cet;1681940 said:


> Watching the news last night, I though you got some of that also.


So far only an inch maybe 2. Hope it stays down in ski country.Thumbs Up


----------



## greywynd

Anyone here plow in the Oakville (Trafalgar/QEW) area? May know a site that is still looking for service.


----------



## Ant118

Just talked to my uncle up in washago. Orillia area. Said it's snowing again. Just getting blasted by the squalls


----------



## grandview

Coming down pretty good now. Suppose to be over by 5pm. In an hour 2inches came down already.


----------



## SHAWZER

Getting hammered now , by snow not whiskey.


----------



## ff1221

Still snowing here but the accumulations are low only a few inches overnight last night. calling for 10-15cm overnight in squalls, I'll have a beer and mull it all over!


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;1682443 said:


> Getting hammered now , by snow not whiskey.


Yup same here, arghh


----------



## A Man

Mr.Markus;1681363 said:


> Still no pushes here... I did put the plow on though, truck feels better with it on when I have a "Full Jag of salt"
> Nice chatting with you today Adam, wife loves her shovels she finished the back deck in half the time it usually takes her...


Thanks for breakfast and some inspiration for my wife's Christmas gift this year. She's going to love it.


----------



## Grassman09

greywynd;1682269 said:


> Anyone here plow in the Oakville (Trafalgar/QEW) area? May know a site that is still looking for service.


Sent ya a PM. Have some stuff that way.


----------



## chachi1984

when do you guys think the snow will be coming most, saturday during the day or evening
TWN says 1 cm for every hour but never changes , just keeps saying <1cm


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

A model just showed 20cm... but I think that is a come on to watch the whole news forecast. Now I gotta stay up later.... damn you Anthony Farnell!!!!


----------



## dingybigfoot

They've been saying about 10 cms all day now. But, it's the forecasted length of this storm that has me concerned.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1682844 said:


> A model just showed 20cm... but I think that is a come on to watch the whole news forecast. Now I gotta stay up later.... damn you Anthony Farnell!!!!


Hahah. Inteli cast shows 20cm well 19 but what's one more cm. Also more of a overnight storm.


----------



## schrader

Man never fails just finishing up my last site and we got bombed by a squall can't see anything it's snowing so hard. Time to start round 2


----------



## Ant118

Heres a pic my uncle took from Washago. By Casino Rama. He said that they have been getting that every day. Was saying that by the time the weekend is over they should have ~90cms.


----------



## Ant118

Grassman09;1682879 said:


> Hahah. Inteli cast shows 20cm well 19 but what's one more cm. Also more of a overnight storm.


Is that the mobile app? I cant seem to find the snow fall amounts on the iphone app for that.


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader;1682985 said:


> Man never fails just finishing up my last site and we got bombed by a squall can't see anything it's snowing so hard. Time to start round 2


I had just finished a salt run at 5:30a when another hard round hit so I headed for the salt shed and did it again. :realmad: I really didn't have the time to scrape and resalt again before the rush. It worked out well but I find myself second guessing myself a lot when I do it that way praying it's going to let up. They really are coming outta nowhere this season.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Weird weather elsewhere http://www.latimes.com/world/worldn...-storm-20131212,0,6054715.story#axzz2nNabRhQY


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Are you all ready?


----------



## DeVries

we have a band here now that if it keeps up the residual cant keep burning it off and we will be plowing. 

I agree with them coming out of no where.


----------



## cet

I wonder how many made it to Port Dover today?


----------



## Ant118

Anyone wanna plow my sites tomorrow and say I did it lol


----------



## cet

Ant118;1683439 said:


> Anyone wanna plow my sites tomorrow and say I did it lol


I thought you were going to venture north to give a helping hand.


----------



## Hysert

Wow millar got some of those trailer plows. Seen 3 on the QEW this aft... guess 2 of them can do the same as 6 trucks? All I can say is cut backs cut backs...


----------



## cet

Hysert;1683476 said:


> Wow millar got some of those trailer plows. Seen 3 on the QEW this aft... guess 2 of them can do the same as 6 trucks? All I can say is cut backs cut backs...


My Son told me he just followed one on HWY 11. The guy was doing 40kph and took up all 3 lanes, impossible to pass.


----------



## Hysert

cet;1683486 said:


> My Son told me he just followed one on HWY 11. The guy was doing 40kph and took up all 3 lanes, impossible to pass.


Ya pritty cool machine would like to see it up close. Definitely moves tons of snows... wonder if a wing man runs it or just the driver??


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;1682985 said:


> Man never fails just finishing up my last site and we got bombed by a squall can't see anything it's snowing so hard. Time to start round 2


3" before 5 am then holy sh#t , 12 more inches after that by 2 pm . Keep getting hammered by snow , eyeing up bottle of whiskey .


----------



## schrader

Yup just finished cleaning up everything this afternoon, looked like it was going to clear out now its snowing again, would log to have one night off.


----------



## TLG99

Persistent lake effect snow gave us a couple cm's, forced us to do a salt run this afternoon.

I'm anticipating a long, drawn out day for us tomorrow. Calling for 5cm overnight, 10-15cm throughout the day and another 10cm in the evening, before it wraps up. I'm betting we get all of that, if not more. Also, strong winds from the east which usually means considerably lake effect for us in the Stoney Creek/Hamilton/Burlington areas. 

All that on a Saturday, a couple weeks before Christmas!!....I'm going to bed soon, lol.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## cet

schrader;1683588 said:


> Yup just finished cleaning up everything this afternoon, looked like it was going to clear out now its snowing again, would log to have one night off.


It is beautiful up there but I think I would need to find another line of work. Maybe a 3 hour route would work too.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1683614 said:


> It is beautiful up there but I think I would need to find another line of work. Maybe a 3 hour route would work too.


I look forward in my retirement to spend 3 hrs in my own driveway....


----------



## ff1221

Had a quick cleanup this morning then the snow began, 15cm since this morning and it just stopped about a half hour ago, looks like a full day tomorrow!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, I kinda hate winter. I wish I didn't, but I do. Right now, all I can do is think of everything that is going to go wrong tomorrow!!!!

Anyway, good luck everyone! Hopefully it comes late and we don't have to kill ourselves during the day.


----------



## Ant118

cet;1683449 said:


> I thought you were going to venture north to give a helping hand.


Lol I did. My uncles snow blower died. Longest drive on hwy 48 lol. Made some quick cash on people's driveways lol.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Yes, I have the jitters. I can't help it. My stomach is shot!


----------



## DeVries

Pristine PM ltd;1683879 said:


> yeah, I kinda hate winter. I wish I didn't, but I do. Right now, all I can do is think of everything that is going to go wrong tomorrow!!!!
> 
> I thought I was the only one that thought those thoughts. Just keep playing it back in your head if this goes down then I can do this etc etc .


----------



## BC Handyman

Hysert;1683490 said:


> Ya pritty cool machine would like to see it up close. Definitely moves tons of snows... wonder if a wing man runs it or just the driver??


No wing man, just the driver & an extra box to control the trailer plow.


----------



## thebossman

schrader;1683588 said:


> Yup just finished cleaning up everything this afternoon, looked like it was going to clear out now its snowing again, would log to have one night off.


There's no rest for the wicked!
Another day another dollar.

Eyowww


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just starting in Vaughan. I'm actually looking forward to this one. Looks like a full event, but nothing crazy. 

I picked up a new 12hp engine for the salter I blew up. Markham Mower hooked me up real cheap. That truck is at diesel depot, in pieces, getting a newer engine, transmission, and transfer case. By next weekend it will have 500 000 kms less under its hood. 

Mean while, a friend that I work for a lot was generous enough to lend me a 550. I got our new 4 yard salter out of storage where it has been for 4 years and it's ready to roll. I got it mounted, fired it, and put the first 3 tons of salt through it. Very happy with it. 

Happy plowing gentlemen. You too JD.


----------



## potskie

Got a couple cms over night and then the storm snow started at like 6. Not accumulating too fast. I love weekend storms nice and relaxed most of my stuff isn't open and there's no rush to get there at all Most I'll plow tomorrow during the day hopefully in the sun! Thumbs Up


----------



## grandview

i hate snow like this,just dribbles all day long to put 3 inches on the ground.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Calm before the storm? Or end in sight? Stay tuned! Hahaha


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1684468 said:


> Calm before the storm? Or end in sight? Stay tuned! Hahaha


The radar still looks nasty but were staying in that donut hole. We started to scrape some of the lots. I love you too. Grant.


----------



## Alpha Property

Just getting hammered in Burlington, tractors are plowing, I just did a bunch of walks, I believe it's nap time, I was out all night lastnight plowing in the falls


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I don't think we will get anything major. Maybe an inch in some part of scarborough, less in north, and radar doesn't look to nasty now. Time will tell


----------



## dingybigfoot

Pristine PM ltd;1684652 said:


> I don't think we will get anything major. Maybe an inch in some part of scarborough, less in north, and radar doesn't look to nasty now. Time will tell


I don't think anything major either. 
We'll see.


----------



## dingybigfoot

You Burlington, Oakville guys are getting dumped on though.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Downtown is a mess though. Windy, drifts, and nothing, and everything


----------



## dingybigfoot

Drifts along Highway 7 from Whitby to Markham.


----------



## CGM Inc.

everywhere is a mess


----------



## Mr.Markus

I agree weekend storms are nice. No one seems too concerned, it's cold enough that it's not too slippery. I went through my route twice today, keeping things open but the traffic is crazy, must be Christmas party night.


----------



## grandview

And it's still snowing.


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1684758 said:


> I agree weekend storms are nice. No one seems too concerned, it's cold enough that it's not too slippery. I went through my route twice today, keeping things open but the traffic is crazy, must be Christmas party night.


It's the drivers themselves that drive me nuts. I was out trying to open up a commercial plaza and I was about ready to bounce my head off the steering wheel or some sob's head off my bumper. the shear ignorance and inattentiveness of drivers is insane. I had one clown just blow a stop sign, turn hard right and I don't think he even considered looking ahead of himself he just went head on into the pile of snow on my blade. He only hit snow thankfully and then had the nerve to start yelling at me like it's my fault he's a ******. I wasn't even moving! I saw his stupid ass coming and came to a stop before he even blew the sign. The real sad part was he was the first to run into me but about the 100th person who made the same manoeuvre and then got on the brakes hard because hey look there's a truck there! :angry: :realmad:

Add to that the people who kept pulling up to my back bumper while I'm clearly reversing or just stepping out behind me / infront of me and I just packed it in. screw it I'll just do it at 5 am when no ones around.


----------



## musclecarboy

potskie;1684781 said:


> It's the drivers themselves that drive me nuts. I was out trying to open up a commercial plaza and I was about ready to bounce my head off the steering wheel or some sob's head off my bumper. the shear ignorance and inattentiveness of drivers is insane. I had one clown just blow a stop sign, turn hard right and I don't think he even considered looking ahead of himself he just went head on into the pile of snow on my blade. He only hit snow thankfully and then had the nerve to start yelling at me like it's my fault he's a ******. I wasn't even moving! I saw his stupid ass coming and came to a stop before he even blew the sign. The real sad part was he was the first to run into me but about the 100th person who made the same manoeuvre and then got on the brakes hard because hey look there's a truck there! :angry: :realmad:
> 
> Add to that the people who kept pulling up to my back bumper while I'm clearly reversing or just stepping out behind me / infront of me and I just packed it in. screw it I'll just do it at 5 am when no ones around.


You should see some of the drivers on highway 7 passing through Woodbridge. I just lower the side wing and extend it out to make the Honda civics scatter


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Potskie, that's hilarious. I had a story like that. Plowing a post office a few years ago with my truck. Four ways on, blue store on, plowed into a pile and before I could back up a lady parked literally in the spot behind me. Messy everywhere I've been but not enough to plow yet. Hammering the salt down to a bar that will be busy tonight, but that's all until it finishes


----------



## R.G.PEEL

musclecarboy;1684799 said:


> You should see some of the drivers on highway 7 passing through Woodbridge. I just lower the side wing and extend it out to make the Honda civics scatter


I sometimes use the folding wing on my pickup to let ppl who don't a knowledge my signal know that I'm trying to merge. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1684468 said:


> Calm before the storm? Or end in sight? Stay tuned! Hahaha


I think Lieutenant Jon is on the cusp of losing it.






This is the first storm in awhile that I've been really relaxed about, even getting into the Christmas music while plowing, all the angry drivers don't seem to phase me, probably cause I watched Bad Santa last night, made me morbid and put me in a good mood.


----------



## greywynd

Pristine PM ltd;1684652 said:


> I don't think we will get anything major. Maybe an inch in some part of scarborough, less in north, and radar doesn't look to nasty now. Time will tell


Still think that way?


----------



## goel

I know in my travels today Burlington was the hardest hit. Already out of room to put snow. When I left for the final time at 10 pm everything that was plowed was again already covered.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Imagine that mess during a weekday.....I'm sure it would have made answering the phone a full-time job.


----------



## potskie

Looks like February out there!


----------



## ff1221

Currently getting hammered by lake effect, guess there is work tomorrow.


----------



## schrader

Yup us too, tomorrow will be push number 14. Would be nice to have a night with out any break downs or employees sleeping in.


----------



## SHAWZER

Hey Schrader , the guys south of us must of got some snow. Real quiet on this site .


----------



## cet

We got 10-15cm on Saturday and another 2 yesterday evening.

Way to cold for this time of year. This is just crazy.


----------



## GMC Driver

Not sure what Jon is talking aboot. If you include lake effect, we've pushed 5 out of the last 7 days.

It was slow to start here too - we kept up with through the day on Saturday, got about 10cm through the day, and then had a break Sat evening (some of us worked through). That's when it dumped. Stopped here at 4 am and there was at least another 15+cm in that last 6 hours. Everyone was pushing again by 3 am and 12 hours later most were on our way home.

Had a bit of drifting overnight. Had some cleanup going on this morning.

Another 2-4cm tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Very Sunny. I find that is a huge help to the salt when temps are this low.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Friday was a little 3cm push here, another 10cm on Sat followed by 20 on Sunday. It started up again last night but looked done at midnight at 5cm.
Then at 5:45am a 10 cm squall just as I was finishing up the last commercial site.:realmad:

The sun has changed my mood now...ready for a nap.


----------



## grandview

Mr.Markus;1686781 said:


> Friday was a little 3cm push here, another 10cm on Sat followed by 20 on Sunday. It started up again last night but looked done at midnight at 5cm.
> Then at 5:45am a 10 cm squall just as I was finishing up the last commercial site.:realmad:
> 
> The sun has changed my mood now...ready for a nap.


That and when you have everything cleaned up on Sunday and we get a windstorm and everything drifts and you have to rush out Monday morning to get it back in shape.

Naps are goodThumbs Up


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;1686322 said:


> Hey Schrader , the guys south of us must of got some snow. Real quiet on this site .


Funny I was thinking the same thing. We made off easy on the storm but got a good 10cm of LE effect last night and another 5cm today just as I was finishing up again. Did manage to see a little sun today, been a while since I have seen it.


----------



## G.Landscape

Wow its been a long week, hopefully some rest soon! 

Took a while to get use to the new touch pad controller for the boss v-plow but overall I am enjoying it lot more. Can keep one and on the wheel and the other to shift and control plow, very smooth. But I think this year I need one of those balls that goes on the steering wheel so you can easily use one hand..... I think I got a blister on my palm from all the turns. haha. 

Weather network says warms temps and rain by the end of the week. Hopefully we can get some hauling in before then...payup


----------



## SHAWZER

I have been using a steering ball for 5 -6 years in my truck. Illegal so I have been told . Works excellent in tight spots .


----------



## G.Landscape

SHAWZER;1687180 said:


> I have been using a steering ball for 5 -6 years in my truck. Illegal so I have been told . Works excellent in tight spots .


Yea they are illegal for road us... I am using mine "off road" should be able to find one at princess auto tomorrow.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

G.Landscape;1687069 said:


> Wow its been a long week, hopefully some rest soon!
> 
> Took a while to get use to the new touch pad controller for the boss v-plow but overall I am enjoying it lot more. Can keep one and on the wheel and the other to shift and control plow, very smooth. But I think this year I need one of those balls that goes on the steering wheel so you can easily use one hand..... I think I got a blister on my palm from all the turns. haha.
> 
> Weather network says warms temps and rain by the end of the week. Hopefully we can get some hauling in before then...payup


From "steering" huh? Is your eyesight suffering too? Lol.

Looks like another night of plowing. Trying to start a project for the last couple days but the weather isn't helping. It will be a pain to clear the snow all the time and work in the cold, but we have a large amount allocated to "restoration of access road " and after this week, I don't think that the tracks will do much damage!!


----------



## SHAWZER

G.Landscape;1687195 said:


> Yea they are illegal for road us... I am using mine "off road" should be able to find one at princess auto tomorrow.


I have one on my jd riding mower at home . Steer with left hand , hold cold beer with right .


----------



## Hysert

Wow. that was a ruff weekend. My 410 started fine last week and sure as S**t wouldnt during this storm. thought it was water in the lines and froze but turns out the main battery cable was cooked. finally fixed it today!!! fighting 4 foot drifts with the trucks was a night mare only because they were every where at that account, with the 410 in the back ground laughing SOB!!!!! so me and the boy just got in from making some huge piles... first time in the big backhoe for the boy... couldnt wipe the smile off his face...


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1687034 said:


> Funny I was thinking the same thing. We made off easy on the storm but got a good 10cm of LE effect last night and another 5cm today just as I was finishing up again. Did manage to see a little sun today, been a while since I have seen it.


Yep we got effed directly in the A, 16-18 inches of snow, not cm's, inches and it took all day to move and tomorrow we get to go out and make it look better, couple of beers and sleep are in order!


----------



## chachi1984

could be another 20 plus cm this weekend


----------



## Mr.Markus

I no be liking the temperature or timing of this system.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1687606 said:


> I no be liking the temperature or timing of this system.


Me either, I can see the "freezing rain" warnings coming now.

It's snowing again. I have 2 jobs to finish that I don't think are going to get done. I knew better then to take them.

We've been through 6 trailer loads of salt and 2 more are coming today.


----------



## Mr.Markus

They are calling for 3-5cm for today before noon, started snowing at 6:30 I did a heavy pre plow at 3, might have to do another before 11. I'll have to plow the yard if I order more salt so I'm putting it off but I'm getting due, and they probably won't like if I call over Christmas.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1687705 said:


> We've been through 6 trailer loads of salt and 2 more are coming today.


Crazy amounts of salt! Glad its not just us!
Wonder what happens when winter starts? LOL!


----------



## DeVries

I'm hoarding salt LOL. Had 2 loads come in today, don't want to risk anything especially with the holidays around the corner.If this keeps up there will be a shortage. We use about 1 truckload of bagged salt per season and its in short supply already.


----------



## schrader

ff1221;1687286 said:


> Yep we got effed directly in the A, 16-18 inches of snow, not cm's, inches and it took all day to move and tomorrow we get to go out and make it look better, couple of beers and sleep are in order!


Ouch that sucks, the LE has been terrible this season I heard some parts of Muskoka have 129cm of snow this season.


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1687705 said:


> Me either, I can see the "freezing rain" warnings coming now.
> 
> It's snowing again. I have 2 jobs to finish that I don't think are going to get done. I knew better then to take them.
> 
> We've been through 6 trailer loads of salt and 2 more are coming today.


We spread an estimated 4,700 tonnes in my district of the municipality. 33 end dumps came in today to try and keep up. Loading with a 950G and the stuff disappears quick!


----------



## Ant118

Anyone have a door handle for a 2001 silverado. Driver side?


----------



## musclecarboy

Ant118;1688301 said:


> Anyone have a door handle for a 2001 silverado. Driver side?


Outside handle? I got a replacement from Collins auto parts in Scarborough for my 04 silverado last year and it was very reasonable.


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1688174 said:


> Ouch that sucks, the LE has been terrible this season I heard some parts of Muskoka have 129cm of snow this season.


Funny how the streamers come in narrow and just sit and dump for a while, if you drove 20 minutes north there was nothing. The sledders will be happy with 129cm, should make the trails pretty nice and early this year! Hope the lake freezes over soon!


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1687705 said:


> Me either, I can see the "freezing rain" warnings coming now.
> 
> It's snowing again. I have 2 jobs to finish that I don't think are going to get done. I knew better then to take them.
> 
> We've been through 6 trailer loads of salt and 2 more are coming today.


We've went through 7 and I just ordered 6 more. We plowed everything this morning but probably could have got away with just a salting but the bin was getting pretty low and I was worried. Had 5 hours of uninterrupted sleep this afternoon so I feel like a million bucks now.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The snow doesn't seem to stop around Cobourg. 
Its by no means Shrader-ville, but I we plowed this am and then I went to do country lane ways and towers around dinner time, to come back into town and 3cm's down. Looks like another plow in the am.

Haven't been online much. 


Just washed the machines and put them in the heated bay for a bit to let everything defrost. 

Looks like a few Deere 310's Backhoes from Cobourg went for a trip to the gta.
I can't wait for the groundsguys to call to rent one on a weekend to find out Midtown outsourced some rentall's 

I have had a ton of calls for more business. I can't really take any but Im trying to round up another operator. Our local radio station has been pounding these wsib ad's. People are scared, now they are all asking for wsib certificates/proof ect. Tommy Ten Plows is getting the boot. 

The pronovost inverted blower works amazing. Condo road ways, heavy sidewalks, drivethru's. Mint!


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1688462 said:


> The snow doesn't seem to stop around Cobourg.
> Its by no means Shrader-ville, but I we plowed this am and then I went to do country lane ways and towers around dinner time, to come back into town and 3cm's down. Looks like another plow in the am.
> 
> Haven't been online much.
> 
> Just washed the machines and put them in the heated bay for a bit to let everything defrost.
> 
> Looks like a few Deere 310's Backhoes from Cobourg went for a trip to the gta.
> I can't wait for the groundsguys to call to rent one on a weekend to find out Midtown outsourced some rentall's
> 
> I have had a ton of calls for more business. I can't really take any but Im trying to round up another operator. Our local radio station has been pounding these wsib ad's. People are scared, now they are all asking for wsib certificates/proof ect. Tommy Ten Plows is getting the boot.
> 
> The pronovost inverted blower works amazing. Condo road ways, heavy sidewalks, drivethru's. Mint!


The snow doesn't want to stop here either. Started plowing at 1am. Most of the night was flurries with a brief moment of clear skies but other times flat out snowing. The site I did at 1 had 2cm back in it a 5. Pushed it again because the salt truck hadn't been yet.
Forecast is 5 for Thursday, 5 for Friday, 15 for Saturday, and freezing rain for Sunday.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

We didn't get that much, but when we went to just tidy up a couple spots we ended up scraping the whole lot again. Hoping that freezing rain is wrong. Trying to get to Quebec this weekend.


----------



## greywynd

Well, I started scratching the less travelled sites at 6pm, and had several done by midnight. Was fortunate, as from midnight to 2 am we had three flat tires. One on a salter, one on a plow truck, and a rear on one of the tractors. Was the first event this year I didn't have to salt! 

On another note, it looks like I'll be done plowing in a couple weeks. Recently got an offer for a little gig that's also close to home.


----------



## schrader

Man I can't catch a break no how, its -2 out with a 10k sw wind and we are getting hammered by LE again. This weekend looks like its going to be a nightmare.


----------



## goel

Soon we will all just be asking for a little sleep for Christmas.


----------



## G.Landscape

So as I get up to go into work I get a email from the boss. "Sorry" .....be borrowed my truck to clean some stuff up during the day and managed to smash in the taillight. Nothing a little tuck tape wouldn't fix.....and i didn't even think about it again until i pulled into Timmies and 1990's beer money plow truck had the same thing. Needless to say new one is getting put on today!

So then I went out at midnight and came home around 8am to the thermostat needle resting on the stop at the 10 degree mark. I could practically see my breath!!. Not Fun!

This is not a good season yet.....


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;1688847 said:


> Man I can't catch a break no how, its -2 out with a 10k sw wind and we are getting hammered by LE again. This weekend looks like its going to be a nightmare.


Nice and calm at 2 am shoving banks , then snow started at 4;30 and did not stop until 2;00 pm . Home now , fire cranked , cold beer , whats for supper ? Ha ha. 6- 8 inches of fluff.


----------



## cet

Maybe someone can explain to me why we all do this business. Is it just the brutal start to the year.

Markus, I got a call from my 1 salt truck driver that the 6500 has a flat and he can hear the air coming out. Lucky for me that the guy that rents shop space from me had his salt driver not answer the phone so we took his truck. Called the mobile tire guy and he comes to the shop this afternoon. The flat tire has 80lbs pressure in it. The only thing I can think is he had the truck fully loaded and parked where only the outside tire was touching the ground and it looked flat. Just can't figure out how he hear air coming out. They have been out 4 nights in a row and very little sleep. He is a top notch guy so I bit my tongue.


----------



## greywynd

Hey, flat tires are the theme!!

We lost one on the front of a plow truck last night, last I heard they suspected a nail or something. 

Then a tube let go in one of our tractors so we had to cover for it with trucks. 

Last, the F450 had a tire split on the rear, so we were down a salter. 

We still got everything done but it made for an interesting night. 

Gotta say I don't think I'm gonna miss it though, at least for a while.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1689244 said:


> Maybe someone can explain to me why we all do this business. Is it just the brutal start to the year.
> 
> Markus, I got a call from my 1 salt truck driver that the 6500 has a flat and he can hear the air coming out. Lucky for me that the guy that rents shop space from me had his salt driver not answer the phone so we took his truck. Called the mobile tire guy and he comes to the shop this afternoon. The flat tire has 80lbs pressure in it. The only thing I can think is he had the truck fully loaded and parked where only the outside tire was touching the ground and it looked flat. Just can't figure out how he hear air coming out. They have been out 4 nights in a row and very little sleep. He is a top notch guy so I bit my tongue.


I think you've been up too long too, cause I can't tell whether this is a question or what or why it's directed at me. LOL

There's still a 7 yard salter on a Kenworth around the corner from my salt shed if you need a backup.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1689328 said:


> I think you've been up too long too, cause I can't tell whether this is a question or what or why it's directed at me. LOL
> 
> There's still a 7 yard salter on a Kenworth around the corner from my salt shed if you need a backup.


I've been up way too long, it was for Mark, I just added 2 extra letters.

I just picked up my 7500 from Drive Products today. I most likely would have bought that Kenworth if the guy had bothered to text me when he said he would. When he didn't I made the drive to Colbourg and met with Dean and bought the 7500 over the phone the next day.


----------



## Grassman09

Anyone ever get a bill from US Tollway? 

I got a nice lil bill in the mail this week from Illinois. They are all of a sudden billing me for April 2012 when I went down there and then recently last month.. $120.00 total fine. $20 each time I passed a thru the overhead readers and $10 in actual tolls. What is one supposed to do when most of there tolls are electronic like 407.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I haven't met the guy yet, I keep meaning to see if he has any of the pushers left but I've been busy...finally.


----------



## goel

Mr.Markus;1689384 said:


> I haven't met the guy yet, I keep meaning to see if he has any of the pushers left but I've been busy...finally.


He did not a couple weeks ago. I bought the last one unless he dug up others someplace.


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1688847 said:


> Man I can't catch a break no how, its -2 out with a 10k sw wind and we are getting hammered by LE again. This weekend looks like its going to be a nightmare.


We might get a slight reprieve tonight but looks like 20-30cm over the weekend, wonder if it will ever stop?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The matching truck is forsale now Cet. Only it's got a wing plow and road plow with side spread salter. Great for driveways. Maybe the same jeweler owned that.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1689495 said:


> The matching truck is forsale now Cet. Only it's got a wing plow and road plow with side spread salter. Great for driveways. Maybe the same jeweler owned that.


Sounds like he had a side business.
I looked on their website but couldn't find it.

Forecast for Saturday night looks really bad. Hours of freezing rain.


----------



## cet

Right now Sundays forecast is 18 hours of freezing rain. 

I wonder if I can get a flight out of here Saturday night.

I had 2 trailers of salt delivered Tuesday I believe and tomorrow 2 more are coming. I can see a salt shortage this year.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

cet;1690343
I had 2 trailers of salt delivered Tuesday I believe and tomorrow 2 more are coming. I can see a salt shortage this year.[/QUOTE said:


> I think any salt shortage seems to be from the salt companies paying peanuts to haul it. I work for a trucking company and most guys won't sit in line half the day to make $400 with a tractor trailer.


----------



## cet

Bigfoot Brent;1690352 said:


> I think any salt shortage seems to be from the salt companies paying peanuts to haul it. I work for a trucking company and most guys won't sit in line half the day to make $400 with a tractor trailer.


Is that hauling from the mine or dock. I've had the same guy bring 2 loads 3 hours apart before and I'm an hour from the dock.

This is the first year I didn't pre pay to guarantee salt. If I bring the loader back to the shop I'm sure I can put 6 trailers in there and that's 12-14 trips.


----------



## goel

I never considered ourselves as big salt users. But it is crazy this year. Already used 3 truckloads, 1 still in the bin. Another arriving tomorrow and a second on Monday. 

Gotta be a shortage coming. Everyone is going to start hoarding to hopefully get thru Jan/feb.


----------



## greywynd

I'd bet that things slow down for a while in January. Especially when I won't be dealing with it then!!


----------



## Grassman09

Bigfoot Brent;1690352 said:


> I think any salt shortage seems to be from the salt companies paying peanuts to haul it. I work for a trucking company and most guys won't sit in line half the day to make $400 with a tractor trailer.


Most white guys you mean.



goel;1690391 said:


> I never considered ourselves as big salt users. But it is crazy this year. Already used 3 truckloads, 1 still in the bin. Another arriving tomorrow and a second on Monday.
> 
> Gotta be a shortage coming. Everyone is going to start hoarding to hopefully get thru Jan/feb.


1 bin you don't have to pay for the salt u just make a call and is that crappy American salt which I think is probably the fines they screen out from there bagging process. Windsor salt which is Canadian Salt is probably selling the same junk in Mississauga on royal windsor dr.


----------



## goel

Grassman09;1690677 said:


> Most white guys you mean.
> 
> 1 bin you don't have to pay for the salt u just make a call and is that crappy American salt which I think is probably the fines they screen out from there bagging process. Windsor salt which is Canadian Salt is probably selling the same junk in Mississauga on royal windsor dr.


Not my fault its a salt in contract and they dont realize that they might be saving 10 bucks a tonne, but it takes double the amount. I think they are actually smartening up now. Right now its actually full of real stuff, because the last 2 loads were from my $$


----------



## Grassman09

You can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink it. I'm coming to your bin if I run out tonite  I get new supply from Draglam tomorrow.


----------



## goel

Grassman09;1690822 said:


> You can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink it. I'm coming to your bin if I run out tonite  I get new supply from Draglam tomorrow.


Ok, I wont use the loader because it can run circles around the hoes, but we can have backhoe duels. The replacement arrived today!!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Good start to the day, tims drive thru told me to drop my blade in the drive through and my breakfast is free! Now if the weather conditions could be so easy....


----------



## ff1221

The mine at Goderich is running full tilt and they have a huge stockpile at Vanastra just east of Goderich, I took a picture of it this summer but it doesn't really do it justice, theres a ****e load of salt there under the big black tarp.


----------



## DeVries

Hamilton has lots of salt too, they poured a huge pad probably 10 acres of asphalt in September and its got a massive pile on it.
I get mine from the states and can't complain one bit on the quality. Got 2 loads delivered this week and its dry and hardly any fines in it.
I wonder if the darker colour of it attracts the U.V rays of the sun during the day and helps it burn thru quicker. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

cet;1690373 said:


> Is that hauling from the mine or dock. I've had the same guy bring 2 loads 3 hours apart before and I'm an hour from the dock.
> 
> This is the first year I didn't pre pay to guarantee salt. If I bring the loader back to the shop I'm sure I can put 6 trailers in there and that's 12-14 trips.


It doesn't matter if its from Goderich or the dock it still pays next to nothing.

Grassman, you are right! The newer Canadians seem all too eager to work for nothing.


----------



## cet

Bigfoot Brent;1691166 said:


> It doesn't matter if its from Goderich or the dock it still pays next to nothing.
> 
> Grassman, you are right! The newer Canadians seem all too eager to work for nothing.


I know Kitching does it do give his drivers work during the winter. He sure doesn't need the money.


----------



## goel

Bigfoot Brent;1691166 said:


> It doesn't matter if its from Goderich or the dock it still pays next to nothing .


That's the entire trucking industry nowadays.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

goel;1691184 said:


> That's the entire trucking industry nowadays.


Yes, unfortunately it is. Even farming in a bad year sometimes looks like a better alternative!


----------



## Ant118

Anyone running that blue treated salt?


----------



## Alpha Property

I ve been running it most of this year so far, just picking up by the ton. It's a tad fine I think but it seams quite good for not jamming up in the box


----------



## Ant118

Alpha Property;1691443 said:


> I ve been running it most of this year so far, just picking up by the ton. It's a tad fine I think but it seams quite good for not jamming up in the box


Does it last as long as white rock salt? Or is the blue better for a flash freeze type of situation?


----------



## agnchls

*Quick question for the experienced guys*

I've only been in the business for a few years doing residential driveways. Ice and freezing rain have never been a problem, but it appears a likely possibility that we will have a large freezing rain event. In my contract I have been contracted to provide snow removal services with a one inch trigger. Of course I want to provide good customer service though even if this freezing rain doesn't technically fall under the service. Thoughts on what I should do? Call all customers informing them the need to pick up salt. I'm not set up for salt removal myself.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## G.Landscape

agnchls;1691458 said:


> I've only been in the business for a few years doing residential driveways. Ice and freezing rain have never been a problem, but it appears a likely possibility that we will have a large freezing rain event. In my contract I have been contracted to provide snow removal services with a one inch trigger. Of course I want to provide good customer service though even if this freezing rain doesn't technically fall under the service. Thoughts on what I should do? Call all customers informing them the need to pick up salt. I'm not set up for salt removal myself.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If they are just small driveways I would call or mass email your clients advising we may be getting some freezing rain conditions and if they would like salting done that you can provide that at an extra cost. (you don't want to assuming you don't provide the service and calling someone else) Small driveways can quickly be done by hand and you could just go to a salt depot (or even HD or Rona) and pick up some bagged stuff.

Larger/long driveways maybe pick up a wheeled spreader.

You want to keep your clients happy so I would offer it. You may find some clients want salt on a more regular basis if they know you offer it. Its an easy way to make some more money.


----------



## forbidden

I could use a hand tomorrow morning if there is someone in the Chatham area who is available. Being from Calgary I only have few people to reach out to. I need to get a non running car out of my trailer, stored for a couple of hours so I can load an aircraft and then reload the car and a motorbike. I can be reached at 403 805 7553 if there is someone who is able to help out. Currently near Cobourg and headed down the 401 (which sucked arse from Montreal to here).


----------



## Ant118

agnchls;1691458 said:


> I've only been in the business for a few years doing residential driveways. Ice and freezing rain have never been a problem, but it appears a likely possibility that we will have a large freezing rain event. In my contract I have been contracted to provide snow removal services with a one inch trigger. Of course I want to provide good customer service though even if this freezing rain doesn't technically fall under the service. Thoughts on what I should do? Call all customers informing them the need to pick up salt. I'm not set up for salt removal myself.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you need helping with the salting let me know I'm in aurora. PM me or call me 647-244-4511. Anthony.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Salt Depot on Jane is sold out!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

This is wild!! I've run across town to the Markham salt depot and the lines are out almost to woodbine!! A steady line of tractor trailers are running both in and out as well as the lineup of spreaders. I would find it very interesting to know how many tons they sell in total after this storm is over.


----------



## greywynd

I wonder what happens for the customers that pre-pay if they run out? That's part of the deal is a guaranteed supply.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

They have thousands of tons left, just waiting on trailers. Most of us just went to a different location they're back up already lol 4 more truckloads


----------



## CGM Inc.

One of our suppliers already gets short shipped from Goderich.
Says they have 60 loads on order and won't get them released.
We got 2 loads yesterday luckily and another on Monday, keep fingers crossed.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

As long as trucks are running, I don't grudge them for running out. I have never spread this much salt in month one.


----------



## cet

I looked at my calendar today, it says "winter begins"


----------



## Triple L

cet;1692160 said:


> I looked at my calendar today, it says "winter begins"


And also the harassment begins... 2 cops sitting in front of every salt depot.........


----------



## greywynd

Triple L;1692174 said:


> And also the harassment begins... 2 cops sitting in front of every salt depot.........


I suspect today it may be to prevent any fights!!


----------



## DeVries

So far we have been all rain. Don't like the look of tonight though looks like we may get our freezing rain after all with temps below zero. Pre salt is out of the question, with all this rain its just going to end up running away.


----------



## Alpha Property

Hope that it pulls all the warm air with it and stays plus 1


----------



## Gamtertag

Hey guys, I am sort of new here. Been on the site for about a year stalking but haven't really found a thread worth posting in until now. I plow for a company here in Vaughan as I haven't been in the business long enough to have the experience or knowledge to go out on my own. Anyways, just thought I'd drop in and say hi!


----------



## Ant118

anyone in the Hamilton (barton St) area with a bobcat? Need the sidewalk cleared. Let me know. PM me or call me 647-244-4511.

Anthony


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1692174 said:


> And also the harassment begins... 2 cops sitting in front of every salt depot.........


They are getting a bit ridiculous around here. They were chasing trucks out of stone on Webster the other night. Im beginning to believe we are their budget crisis quick fix.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Stratford*

Hey all, just reading up... was a nice LE, 9 full plow events in 10 days.... then the hauling, moving, stacking and blowing back snow began for a couple of nights .... now a freezing rain event... mother nature is just too good to us.... 

Almost 4 pm and no freezing rain as of yet.... perhaps we will be spared.... lol


----------



## Triple L

potskie;1692438 said:


> They are getting a bit ridiculous around here. They were chasing trucks out of stone on Webster the other night. Im beginning to believe we are their budget crisis quick fix.


I agree 100%, the city wants people to help shovell snow for seniors.... who's going to put a plow on their truck and plow driveways now, if you have a plow or salt truck you are guaranteed harassment and they have no terms to be pulling you over, it was even brought up at a LO meeting why none of the city trucks get pulled over in the summer, all buddy had to say was we had 1 LOL , I've been lucky but just because you have a plow truck does by no means mean your overweight or illegal in any way, good for them pulling over the prehistoric dinosaurs and keeping the roads safe, but I know guys with '12 f350's getting pulled over and it's just purely a cash grab


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1692461 said:


> I agree 100%, the city wants people to help shovell snow for seniors.... who's going to put a plow on their truck and plow driveways now, if you have a plow or salt truck you are guaranteed harassment and they have no terms to be pulling you over, it was even brought up at a LO meeting why none of the city trucks get pulled over in the summer, all buddy had to say was we had 1 LOL , I've been lucky but just because you have a plow truck does by no means mean your overweight or illegal in any way, good for them pulling over the prehistoric dinosaurs and keeping the roads safe, but I know guys with '12 f350's getting pulled over and it's just purely a cash grab


Ya it's insane, I blame the new police chief having been a traffic officer for most of his career.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*No issues in Stratford...*



Triple L;1692174 said:


> And also the harassment begins... 2 cops sitting in front of every salt depot.........


No issues like that in Stratford... heck I get cops stopping traffic the odd time when servicing accounts off the main drag here... been pulled over once in 15 yrs plowing and that was a cop asking me to plow his mothers driveway.... course I did it for free 

Perhaps it's because our officers have better things to do with their time...


----------



## Turf Guy

Triple L;1692461 said:


> I agree 100%, the city wants people to help shovell snow for seniors.... who's going to put a plow on their truck and plow driveways now, if you have a plow or salt truck you are guaranteed harassment and they have no terms to be pulling you over, it was even brought up at a LO meeting why none of the city trucks get pulled over in the summer, all buddy had to say was we had 1 LOL , I've been lucky but just because you have a plow truck does by no means mean your overweight or illegal in any way, good for them pulling over the prehistoric dinosaurs and keeping the roads safe, but I know guys with '12 f350's getting pulled over and it's just purely a cash grab


I had to re-read your location, thought you were from Chatham! It's been like that here for a couple of years! They pull the new stuff over for inspection, and turn their heads to the relics!


----------



## Mr.Markus

StratfordPusher;1692467 said:


> No issues like that in Stratford... heck I get cops stopping traffic the odd time when servicing accounts off the main drag here... been pulled over once in 15 yrs plowing and that was a cop asking me to plow his mothers driveway.... course I did it for free
> 
> Perhaps it's because our officers have better things to do with their time...


It's the same here...we have the odd MTO blitz. OPP pretty much leave you alone. If you're spinning you tires and acting like a country bumpkin though they get on your case....most of us grow out of that

Great pictures Al...


----------



## Mr.Markus

What a difference 0.8° makes.


----------



## potskie

Just salted my first one. Ice is here man she's getting slick once you're off the mains.


----------



## ff1221

Quiet here, hope it stays that way, no precipitation currently!


----------



## greywynd

Heck at noon there was enough ice here that my dogs weren't breaking thru the layer of ice on the snow.


----------



## Grassman09

goel;1690883 said:


> Ok, I wont use the loader because it can run circles around the hoes, but we can have backhoe duels. The replacement arrived today!!!





DeVries;1691096 said:


> Hamilton has lots of salt too, they poured a huge pad probably 10 acres of asphalt in September and its got a massive pile on it.
> I get mine from the states and can't complain one bit on the quality. Got 2 loads delivered this week and its dry and hardly any fines in it.
> I wonder if the darker colour of it attracts the U.V rays of the sun during the day and helps it burn thru quicker. Any thoughts on that?





Ant118;1691440 said:


> Anyone running that blue treated salt?





Mr.Markus;1692595 said:


> What a difference 0.8° makes.


Looks like you guys got it worse then the the south. Seen a few town trucks plowing the slush off the roads today when I went to Ospringe lots of sand too.


----------



## schrader

Nothing yet but I know its coming, just finished cleaning up the mess from the first part of the storm. Putting in a ton of hours lately would love some time off, father was up for Christmas, got to spend a whole two hours with him before they left. Really hoping for no snow on Christmas or the wifey and daughter are not going to be happy. Hope everyone gets through the storm ok.


----------



## Grassman09

It sucks that it wont warm up until late day tomorrow. Places I do close to the lake were good this morning. Hope the same for tomorrow. I need to go to the USA tomorrow.


----------



## greywynd

I see the skids of bagged stuff at salt depot have disappeared in a hurry today, thinking the selection's going to be limited by tomorrow!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The ice was so thick on one of our sites I spread double the usual app and the salt burned under the crust and left a layer on top. 

The property manager sent a bunch of heated texts to my partner on that site. I tried to explain that the salt was very heavy already and he just needs to wait an hour. He wouldn't answer my calls, when I texted he said "I have no reason to speak to you " then texted my partner (in the truck with me) that he needs to use his plan B for having the lot salted and replace me.

I have never met the man in person. The contract is in R.G.Peel Construction name but I had Adam who owns the loader go sign on my behalf. I have asked several times to meet the manager and he refuses and is quite rude anytime I contact him. I had enough today and texted that as I am majority owner of the company he has a contract with he IS obligated to communicate with me. He responds "well that's unusual because Adam signed the contract so how can you be the owner?" I pointed out that the company is named after me for a reason....... then heagreed meet in the new year and build a proper relationship lol.

I also pointed out that by the time we finished arguing about whether or not I own my company the asphalt was completely bare and had grains still on it. 

Long story but it amused me. 

What do you do when you have salted heavy and the property managers still aren't happy? I haven't had this issue since a storm in 09. That one was pay per app so I just dumped more on and charged. This one is salt in and I dropped $400 on a $200 site already that I knew would work once it had a chance to react. I thought it would be a bad idea to just dump salt needlessly with rain coming. Have you guys had managers complain between application and reaction? If so do you spread more to make them happy? Or just tell them to be patient?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Also, I spread the half bag I had in my pickup on the sidewalks in front of the store I was buying wife's gift at. The manager gave me $40 off!


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1692681 said:


> ...What do you do when you have salted heavy and the property managers still aren't happy?


I have an old age home with a 3 crew night shift that calls if there is a frozen puddle cause they can't get out to the Tims for their coffee break at 1am.
I have a feeling the night manager has a son that bid on the place.
I've learned over the years to say 'I'll be right there' to any complaint even if there is nothing to do, it sometimes buys me the time for an app to work shows I care for the site conditions . I actually like when they call then I don't have to second guess myself.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Makes sense, I guess that would have bought the needed time. I had one account ever where the PM could just phone and say "good evening, we have some drifts" without throwing in "this is unacceptable" lol they had the best service


----------



## JD Dave

Grant a quick scrape is what is needed in those cases. I'm guessing tomorrow that's what we will be doing.


----------



## goel

Slushy plow and salt in Milton this morning.


----------



## CGM Inc.

goel;1693209 said:


> Slushy plow and salt in Milton this morning.


Milton is sure worse than Mississauga, seen u playing on my way in.
Crap load of tree's down, will take car of the ash trees for sure.


----------



## ff1221

About an inch of snow with a fine layer of ice on top here, should be fun to deal with.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Nothing but ice here. About half an inch so far, trees are really starting to droop.


----------



## grandview

Bigfoot Brent;1693238 said:


> Nothing but ice here. About half an inch so far, trees are really starting to droop.


same here,would of been worst if it didn't rain so hard.


----------



## Hysert

Bout half inch in Grimsby... major roads are really good surprizing, well down here anyway. that was a S**t load of rain. sump pump was running every 15sec. flooded out everywhere. my salt pile is needing a restock. Never burned throught this much salt, before january. Got a load coming this week


----------



## potskie

I'd say there is a quarter inch here at the moment. Been watching the blue flashes of lines and transformers all morning. As I I pull into my driveway to grab coffee and breaky the huge transmission lines behind my house just light up and go boom. So no coffee and breaky to be had.


----------



## CGM Inc.

I say we got pretty lucky after all with how it happened.


----------



## cet

Pretty much a disaster here.
Yesterday a car coming towards me had the ice blow off the roof. Must have gone 30' in the air. Last second it turned and landed on the front corner of my truck and hit the windshield. I was surprised it didn't brake the windshield. This morning I realize is smashed my drives side headlight, all the glass is gone.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

We lucked out - only a little bit of freezing rain so far. We got 10-15 cms of snow with about 3 hours of ice pellets on top. Just like trying to plow ball bearings - if you don't go fast enough, you can't throw them over the snow bank and they just slide right back out onto the road. When I go fast enough to get them over the snow bank, I'm going too fast for my front plow and the stuff on the road lands on the windshield and ices up the wipers. Pretty much no precipitation now but winds gusting up to 70+ kph. Hopefully ball bearings don't drift too much.


----------



## TLG99

Hope everyone made out ok in this storm!

Like always, completely different scenarios above, versus below the escarpment here in Hamilton/Stoney Creek.

Down below...a ton of rain, very little ice, minor tree damage and very little salting required.

Up top...a complete disaster....a ton of freezing rain, salted both last night and this morning. Dozens of trees/branches down everywhere. After salting, sent a crew out to clear trees/branches off cars, roads, sidewalks etc.

Time for a break now, out later to salt yet again when the temps start to drop. Tomorrow's already full with tree work also.

I sure hope we get a nice break for Christmas


----------



## schrader

What a **** show here, left a 2 this morning in 15cm of snow, flakes the size of golf balls. The snow changed to four hours of freezing rain then more ice pellets. Got stuff half way cleaned up this afternoon and then the freezing mist started, back out salting.
To make it even more difficult the floating cutting edges on the wings of the horst froze up with ice and the blade wouldn't scrape anything. Twenty minutes with the torch at the end of the day fixed that. Time to crash and get back at it tomorrow.


----------



## SHAWZER

x 2 What a **** show .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

no power in port hope for the next 24 hours,
Cobourg has been rolling power all day.
my plaza has power because its on a main line I guess.
we have places where there is an inch of ice. The bobcat have really earned their keep today as they can scrape up the ice with the bucket vs trying to melt it with salt or break it with salt.
It hasn't stopped raining all day and the temp changes every hour or so. the places with traffic are great, but with everthing shut down even with us plowing and salting or sanding it builds up.


----------



## potskie

Another awesome plow ruined by being hung on a GM. :whistling:

No seriously nice looking setup!


----------



## grandview

potskie;1693754 said:


> Another awesome plow ruined by being hung on a GM. :whistling:
> 
> No seriously nice looking setup!


:laughing:


----------



## Triple L

potskie;1693754 said:


> Another awesome plow ruined by being hung on a GM. :whistling:
> 
> No seriously nice looking setup!


Thanks, it's myn


----------



## Ant118

Yup same here in markham and aurora. I just go home. No power still. House is a little chilly lol. Tried to not eat fast food but I guess I have no choice lol. Still no idea when were gonna have power


----------



## McGaw

It's been pretty boring in London. We were expecting to do lot's of salting the past couple of days but that hasn't happened. It rained last night, but the temps are mild so it's not freezing. Feels like April. Looks like it will be a green Christmas. Only going to be getting 1cm here and there. 
Sounds like everywhere to the east of us is a mess!


----------



## cet

Just finished plowing. Hadn't touched anything yet. Not sure if that was good or bad. The site I complained about being in 3.75 hours last time took 6. Didn't know 2" of crap could weigh so much.
One of my guys showed up at my site with a blown hydraulic line. Looking for the fastest fix I dropped the plow off my truck and gave it to him. My truck was parked seeing I was using the loader.
Now I have a car move in the morning and there is no where to put the snow. I think the school board buys the worst property available.
Tomorrow will be try and find some salt day. I have 1 load coming in the morning but could use 2 more to be safe.

Truck looks good Chad. Windows look a little dark though.


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

Triple L;1692461 said:


> I agree 100%, the city wants people to help shovell snow for seniors.... who's going to put a plow on their truck and plow driveways now, if you have a plow or salt truck you are guaranteed harassment and they have no terms to be pulling you over, it was even brought up at a LO meeting why none of the city trucks get pulled over in the summer, all buddy had to say was we had 1 LOL , I've been lucky but just because you have a plow truck does by no means mean your overweight or illegal in any way, good for them pulling over the prehistoric dinosaurs and keeping the roads safe, but I know guys with '12 f350's getting pulled over and it's just purely a cash grab


Well if you go with a couple theory's for them chasing those newer trucks;
a) their previous enforcement has forced more people to comply and have upgraded their equipment

or

b) why charge the guys with trucks that fall apart, they can't pay the ticket, but the guys with new trucks MUST be making money if they can afford a new truck.

The plow industry is no different then the truck industry... the idiots/cowboys/morons make the rest of us look like idiots that need constant monitoring. we don't exactly get the best and brightest.


----------



## G.Landscape

pretty ****** around here, salted this morning to try and hold off on the near freezing temps. Started again at 5pm to scrape all the ice off the lots before it gets too cold tonight. Which with the salting this morning actually pealed up pretty easy. 

I surprises me every time we got out that is doesn't matter what the conditions are people still need to go to the gym to work out. Maybe I am just not dedicated enough.


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1692461 said:


> I've been lucky but just because you have a plow truck does by no means mean your overweight or illegal in any way, good for them pulling over the prehistoric dinosaurs and keeping the roads safe, but I know guys with '12 f350's getting pulled over and it's just purely a cash grab


I don't think its a cash grab at all. It is truly police enforcing the law. I see countless 250/2500 series trucks rolling down the road with hoopers mounded with salt. Clearly they are overweight and they should be fined for it, and hopefully they learn their lesson. If you don't have the right vehicle for the job (regardless if its a rusted out 90's truck or a brand new 13' model) you shouldn't be in this business.


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1694151 said:


> I don't think its a cash grab at all. It is truly police enforcing the law. I see countless 250/2500 series trucks rolling down the road with hoopers mounded with salt. Clearly they are overweight and they should be fined for it, and hopefully they learn their lesson. If you don't have the right vehicle for the job (regardless if its a rusted out 90's truck or a brand new 13' model) you shouldn't be in this business.


It's easy to see who is practically a unionized employee who dosent care and who is a owner operator, so your saying it's ok for them to sit across the street from a lot your plowing and wait for you to go on public property just because you have a vehicle with a plow on it? What gives them the right to target you like that, just cause you have a blue car with racing stripes you should be pulled over everytime a cop sees you??? expecially when your not overweight but I guarantee when your bosses trucks are put under a magnifying glass half of them would fail in one way or another weather it's for a license plate location / light or better yet snow on the plate from the roostertail or one of your straps dosent read it's weight limit, I'm not talking about overweight it's the bs...


----------



## cet

5-6 years ago they were on the licence plate blitz here. If you had moved it to where they could see it you were good. 1 cop gave 4 town pickup trucks tickets. That's where I like to see my tax $'s go.


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1694151 said:


> I don't think its a cash grab at all. It is truly police enforcing the law. I see countless 250/2500 series trucks rolling down the road with hoopers mounded with salt. Clearly they are overweight and they should be fined for it, and hopefully they learn their lesson. If you don't have the right vehicle for the job (regardless if its a rusted out 90's truck or a brand new 13' model) you shouldn't be in this business.


I have to defend the 250s and 2500s here. Mounded up with salt means squat. I've got a 1.5 yd Polycaster. I got scaled last year while filled almost to the tits. I was well within the trucks specs even with a heavy ass XLS on the front. I wasn't within my RGW (taxes essentially).

This week I've had 3 different officers pull into places I've been plowing run my plates and take off. I've had multiple U turn and follow me occurrences too. I'm guessing because my RGW is now 6000kg and my CVOR shows up when my plate is run that they feel I'm not worth the trouble. But I feel harassed. Like if I fart I'm getting stopped and fined.

I've been watching this happen to a lot of other guys too. I know a couple south dispatch officers and they have confirmed they are on plows like stink on **** this year. It's like Triple L said if we hang a plow we are assumed breaking the law this year and it's ridiculous. What about all the DUI's and hit and runs this year or the Meth labs? They didn't have plows involved. Go harass the guys truly causing harm not the guys making an honest living.I'm not saying just blanket leave plows alone either if there's an obvious safety issue stop them but right now we are just being harassed plain and simple.

Used to be I would call the police if I spotted a DUI or something shady or heinous. Now I couldn't be bothered the thought of talking to them disgusts me.


----------



## ff1221

They used to have an annual MTO blitz at our town shed, one day we were coming back from a fire call in our old POS pumper and pulled in to get fuel. The guy from the MTO walks over and says "this thing looks pretty old and rough maybe we should check it." We said have at it and he just turned and walked away, that truck would have failed in the first 2 minutes, not sure it was ever safeted properly in its entire life.


----------



## greywynd

I've always felt that it wouldn't bother me so much if there was a way to have thing checked voluntarily first. Set a truck up, go and ask them to go over it, and point out any issues. Then you can address them and be legit, versus finding out the hard/expensive way, especially when one is busy trying to make a living/get a job done.


----------



## edgeair

greywynd;1694376 said:


> I've always felt that it wouldn't bother me so much if there was a way to have thing checked voluntarily first. Set a truck up, go and ask them to go over it, and point out any issues. Then you can address them and be legit, versus finding out the hard/expensive way, especially when one is busy trying to make a living/get a job done.


That will never happen with this government culture.... They don't make fine money that way. It was never about safety, purely the $$$


----------



## CGM Inc.

Interesting to see a lot of places that are still untouched from the weekend storm.
Even big plaza's, salt is a highly looked after commodity at this point.

Right now I wouldn't want to be an Arborist! Devastating how places look!


----------



## goel

CGM Inc.;1694421 said:


> Interesting to see a lot of places that are still untouched from the weekend storm.
> Even big plaza's, salt is a highly looked after commodity at this point.
> 
> Right now I wouldn't want to be an Arborist! Devastating how places look!


This fits.

A little of my drive home last night.


----------



## goel

Damn link won't work. Too tired to figure it out. Can some one copy and past the quick link for me. Thanks.


----------



## G.Landscape

Here ya go....






and just because this one is funny


----------



## goel

That's a classic. What goofs. Can never watch it to many times.


----------



## G.Landscape

The first time I have ever plowed Ice.....


----------



## cet

greywynd;1694376 said:


> I've always felt that it wouldn't bother me so much if there was a way to have thing checked voluntarily first. Set a truck up, go and ask them to go over it, and point out any issues. Then you can address them and be legit, versus finding out the hard/expensive way, especially when one is busy trying to make a living/get a job done.


Mark I'm pretty sure you can do this. These guys aren't all pricks but you will get your share. I'm sure if you told them you would like to bring your truck and have them look at it they would do it. A few years ago they were at the Salt Depot on a non snow night and anyone who wanted could drop by and have them inspect the truck with no tickets issues but what they found would have to be fixed.
We got stopped last year in the 6500 just to inspect the log book and CVOR. They told my driver I will make this quick because I know you guys are busy. At this point the truck was only 1/2 full but he said I'm sure you legal at full capacity. I do pay for 11,000kg stickers which is max for most of my drivers and the fact that you don't cut corners goes a long way.


----------



## Grassman09

Next to a Fisher Blizzard plows chew up ice pretty good. Pleaed up the ice better then the Horst on the deere. Only way to plow with the Tractor was full width anything else and it didn't do anything. Maybe I need to adjust the attack angle? 
Blizzard 8611 Plowing

Chaseing slush in the Deere

Burned thru 21 Tonnes of salt the last 3 days and Draglam cant get me any probably for over a week. 500 Deliveries scheduled I was told and supply is not the issue.


----------



## thebossman

Hey guys. Looking at some new tires. An was wondering what everyone else is plowing with?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hysert

cet;1694273 said:


> 5-6 years ago they were on the licence plate blitz here. If you had moved it to where they could see it you were good. 1 cop gave 4 town pickup trucks tickets. That's where I like to see my tax $'s go.


I've been pulled over cause I have personalized plates.... Cop asked me why my plates are blue and white not black and white??? I said there personalized they don't make them in black and white!!!! he said really?? I said go back to police school and learn your job before you put your badge on.... Then he was pissed


----------



## Hysert

thebossman;1694927 said:


> Hey guys. Looking at some new tires. An was wondering what everyone else is plowing with?
> Thanks in advance.


put a set of winter claws on my trucks really happy with them


----------



## SHAWZER

Cooper discoverer M & S , narrower the better.


----------



## Hysert

cet;1694273 said:


> 5-6 years ago they were on the licence plate blitz here. If you had moved it to where they could see it you were good. 1 cop gave 4 town pickup trucks tickets. That's where I like to see my tax $'s go.


Wanna here a good one on tax payers money... last year late October up here on Grimsby mountain, are clueless leaders in the office down the escarpment decided us country folk up here needed new tar and chip (gravel) on are roads?? Great if it was May!!! where do you think all that chip ended up? All I can say is raking out the ditch sucks Balls!!!!


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

Don't get too pissy about MTO officers, Like CET said, there are some guys who will help you out. The people in the office are not much help but if you can get an inspector your alright.
The majority of the blame is put on the mandate that the MTO is suppose to support itself. Most stuff they create new rules, don't tell people, then collect the fines so they can justify their jobs.

All you kitchener guys seem to have some bad luck with getting harassed. I haven't seen a cop or MTO so far this winter. We have been told about a license plate once a couple years ago. I'm knocking on wood as I type this so hopefully my luck won't change. 

All you can do is try and stay current and up to date. Hopefully they chase the bad/ lowballers out of the industry with the fines and harassment.


----------



## Gamtertag

Anyone else having a problem getting salt? The Salt Depot is on a shortage and FSI is completely done. Draglam has quite a few of their locations open but a few are closed due to the shortage.


----------



## potskie

rugbyinthesnow;1695263 said:


> Don't get too pissy about MTO officers, Like CET said, there are some guys who will help you out. The people in the office are not much help but if you can get an inspector your alright.
> The majority of the blame is put on the mandate that the MTO is suppose to support itself. Most stuff they create new rules, don't tell people, then collect the fines so they can justify their jobs.
> 
> All you kitchener guys seem to have some bad luck with getting harassed. I haven't seen a cop or MTO so far this winter. We have been told about a license plate once a couple years ago. I'm knocking on wood as I type this so hopefully my luck won't change.
> 
> All you can do is try and stay current and up to date. Hopefully they chase the bad/ lowballers out of the industry with the fines and harassment.


It's not the MTO that's the problem. The MTO around here isn't all to bad. I've dealt with them a few times and they are usually decent enough. It's the Regional Police that's being a real PITA. For obvious reasons.

New police chief comes on, hires a bunch of officers. Next year has a 1.8 million budget short fall. He publicly states that he refuses to lay off officers and will find other ways to make up the difference. This chief worked traffic division 90% of his career............ Guess how he's making up that short fall. It's the south / west areas of kitchener that i've really seen them hammering on ticketing and traffic. It's not just plows but everything with wheels they are beating on. Just at night plows are 75% of traffic around here.


----------



## potskie

Anyone else sick of the 6am as you're pulling off your last site snow falls yet?


----------



## schrader

potskie;1695368 said:


> Anyone else sick of the 6am as you're pulling off your last site snow falls yet?


Yup we got 10 cm overnight just finishing up and now we are getting dumped on again, this winter is going to kill me. Merry ho ho


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1694686 said:


> Mark I'm pretty sure you can do this. These guys aren't all pricks but you will get your share. I'm sure if you told them you would like to bring your truck and have them look at it they would do it. A few years ago they were at the Salt Depot on a non snow night and anyone who wanted could drop by and have them inspect the truck with no tickets issues but what they found would have to be fixed.
> We got stopped last year in the 6500 just to inspect the log book and CVOR. They told my driver I will make this quick because I know you guys are busy. At this point the truck was only 1/2 full but he said I'm sure you legal at full capacity. I do pay for 11,000kg stickers which is max for most of my drivers and the fact that you don't cut corners goes a long way.


You can stop in at any scale or call and make an appointment for you to bring your truck in and they will weigh and measure you free of charge. They will also walk around your truck and tell you of any visual problems. As far as safety goes there is no excuse not to be on the ball.


----------



## cet

Got my 6500 back today. They called yesterday and said they were open until noon. We showed up at 10:45 just as they were locking up. They had lost power and called it a day. They gave me my truck and I asked how much the bill was. The owner looks at me and says the computer's down, I don't know. I asked him how I was going to pay for it then. He says I call you Friday and we'll work it out. I've never met this guy before, nice to see some people still have some faith. Then he reached in his pocket and pulled out this mini flashlight on a key chain and say's Merry Christmas.

First time this winter I will have all my salt trucks working.


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;1695423 said:


> Yup we got 10 cm overnight just finishing up and now we are getting dumped on again, this winter is going to kill me. Merry ho ho


4 " by 2am , 8" by 7am , last I heard only calling for 1".


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1695911 said:


> First time this winter I will have all my salt trucks working.


I feel your pain! We have been down 2 salters the last couple days too. One is back up and running again (new spreader motor) other one gets a new alternator which we have to put on still but have it at shop.

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope we get at least the day off.


----------



## DeVries

Full plow and salt run for us. Called for 1-3 and got close to 8 in places. At least it was fluffy and easy to clean up. 
Another 5 for tomorrow, hope they are wrong no-one feels like working tomorrow.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1696040 said:


> Full plow and salt run for us. Called for 1-3 and got close to 8 in places. At least it was fluffy and easy to clean up.
> Another 5 for tomorrow, hope they are wrong no-one feels like working tomorrow.


Weatherman just can't get it right!


----------



## Grassman09

When I look on my Iphone it says 5-10cm this morning it said ~5cm. Someone had CHFI on in my other pick up and they said 2cms. 

Are Grocery stores usually open Boxing Day? I'm thinking so eh? Like sobeys grocery stores in particular. lol. 
I hate daytime plowing and salting at those type of places people all over the place like ants. 


All I want for Christmas is a truck that doesn't have a check engine light come on when you get in it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hi guys! Merry Christmas!

The wife and I are spending it at my parents, because we still have no power. My parents are at the farm with my sister, and Suzanne's parents are coming over to my parents because they also have no power and are using a generator to warm their basement. Lots of fun.

Don't get me started on the last week. We had to bring in about 12 extra guys to chip in Markham and Scarborough because it was way more ice then we could melt. I am just hoping tomorrow is nothing.

We are going through shovelers like candy...


----------



## ff1221

We have a couple of inches down and spurattic flurries, will likely get up and shovel the walks at the seniors apartments, take a couple of passes at the parking lot and that will be it, the rest will wait till boxing day.

Merry Christmas Folks!


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1696264 said:


> Hi guys! Merry Christmas!
> 
> The wife and I are spending it at my parents, because we still have no power. My parents are at the farm with my sister, and Suzanne's parents are coming over to my parents because they also have no power and are using a generator to warm their basement. Lots of fun.
> 
> Don't get me started on the last week. We had to bring in about 12 extra guys to chip in Markham and Scarborough because it was way more ice then we could melt. I am just hoping tomorrow is nothing.
> 
> We are going through shovelers like candy...


Jon I hoped you either turned your water off or left one of your taps on if not all of them. Also empty your hot water tank and turn it off.
I only have 1 place will need to be plowed tomorrow and that is on me, there is no way I could ask one of the guys to come in after the start to this winter.
We had Christmas dinner tonight with my FIL. I know at 85 they start to lose it but he showed up with no presents for the kids. It's hard to explain to a 12YO why his Grandad didn't give him anything for Christmas. He just came back from a 28 day cruise so I'm sure he has a couple of bucks to throw at the kids.


----------



## SHAWZER

Another 3" overnight , glad everything is closed for 1 day . Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## schrader

We had about 2" here unfortunately the condos never close so I had to start at midnight so I could get home in time for Christmas with the family. Time for a nap looks like another week of non stop snow. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## ff1221

2" here, opened the seniors home, shoveled and salted the sidewalks. Started at 7, home before 8. Have a great day folks!


----------



## cet

Merry Christmas everyone.
We are suppose to get a bit of snow today, tonight and tomorrow morning. My seniors home is salted so hopefully it warms up enough for the salt to work. Another crazy cold night last night.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Brutal week. That Ice storm was no joke. Pretty much handled everything, but my shovellers were crying at the amount of chipping that was taking place. I got in on the action with them, hoping to boost morale, they cried anyways.
Today and tomorrow more snow. Not a fan, but Oh well!
Merry Christmas everyone, and don't kill yourselves today.


----------



## Ant118

Merry Christmas everyone! Lets see what tonight and tomorrow brings. So much for boxing day sale shopping lol.


----------



## chachi1984

cutting grass is looking better each day with the winter we've been having so far


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1696264 said:


> Hi guys! Merry Christmas!
> 
> The wife and I are spending it at my parents, because we still have no power. My parents are at the farm with my sister, and Suzanne's parents are coming over to my parents because they also have no power and are using a generator to warm their basement. Lots of fun.
> 
> Don't get me started on the last week. We had to bring in about 12 extra guys to chip in Markham and Scarborough because it was way more ice then we could melt. I am just hoping tomorrow is nothing.
> 
> We are going through shovelers like candy...


I tired myself out on this one too, I was down to 2 tonne of salt in the shed, chipping walks and chainsawing branches, broke both salters, worked 3- 18 hour days, no power till 10:30am Xmas morning from 2am Sun morning and guess who hosted Xmas I'm heading off to the shop now to fix a salter, looks like a nice salt run for the morning. At least I got a nice hot shower today... Merry Christmas everyone....


----------



## grandview

Hope some of you have a Happy Boxing day!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Not around here! WTF!


----------



## goel

Ditto what Stefan said.


----------



## greywynd

Nice fluffy snow, not sure what you fellas are grumbling about.


----------



## potskie

I'm only pissy about the lack of salt. Had to buy the pretreated stuff payup as that's all that is around. Oh well it's my own fault for not buying a load in advance like my gut told me to in october. 

Otherwise a wonderful plowing day. Once I got off fairway Rd anyways. The hell is so amazing and wonderful you have to line up all the way around Best Buy at 6am to get????

Santa gave me some real sleep and some plowing with my shades on this year so really I'm happy as can be Thumbs Up

Hope you guys had a Merry Christmas as well!


----------



## greywynd

First year in 5 that I didn't end up out on Christmas day, no breakdowns (yet), no real issues with personnel, and with the retail sites done, we can take our time cleaning up the industrial sites in the daylight. 

Heck, may even be back home for dinner!


----------



## chachi1984

the place I get salt already sold more than all last year and sold everything they prepaid for thus far. had to scrape the last bit of salt they have with a shovel this morning because there load isn't showing up until tomorrow.


----------



## Hysert

Hope everyones christmas was good. I got another load coming tmr out of hamilton! Seems like theres still lots...


----------



## goel

Happier day now. Power finally came back on. Just hope the winds don't take it out again. 

It was a toss up. Basically the same price staying in a hotel as it was to keep the genny running. Had to be home for Christmas with the kids thou. So we did some holiday hoteling and snuggling at home.


----------



## cet

The other night we blew a hose on the one truck. I gave the guy my plow, fixed his a kept it. Bad idea, I put my wings on only to find the cutting edge on the plow won't touch the ground. Plowed with the wings on then took them off and plowed again. It's been a year of screw ups so far, and dumb one's.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1697538 said:


> The other night we blew a hose on the one truck. I gave the guy my plow, fixed his a kept it. Bad idea, I put my wings on only to find the cutting edge on the plow won't touch the ground. Plowed with the wings on then took them off and plowed again. It's been a year of screw ups so far, and dumb one's.


How's the new loader been?


----------



## cet

Triple L;1697542 said:


> How's the new loader been?


It pushes well. Just have to figure out why the wings want to open up.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1697552 said:


> It pushes well. Just have to figure out why the wings want to open up.


They have reliefs, you must be putting too much pressure on them, we've never had a problem.... I like them soft for if you tap curbs... just tighten up the relief valve, not the input flow one or they'll be really slow then haha


----------



## schrader

cet;1697552 said:


> It pushes well. Just have to figure out why the wings want to open up.


Are the wings folding back when you are windowing with the blade open or are they opening up in box mode. You can adjust the relief but if you are running the tire saver you can bend them if you set the reliefs to high, don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## DeVries

Yet another salt run this morning. Look forward to the next 2 days of warmer weather so I can finally catch up on sleep.


----------



## cet

The wings are bending back even when they are not touching the ground. The trailing wing is actually in the air and it will fold back as I go across the parking lot.

I need to put enough pressure on them to get it to scrape and the keep bending back.

Maybe I can look at it this weekend with the warmer weather.


----------



## cet

Triple L;1697604 said:


> They have reliefs, you must be putting too much pressure on them, we've never had a problem.... I like them soft for if you tap curbs... just tighten up the relief valve, not the input flow one or they'll be really slow then haha


Which one is which?


----------



## potskie

The shiney knobs you stare at on the back of the moldboard unless I'm mistaken and it's not a snowwing you have. They are set weak from factory. Used to always forget to set them. Then first storm I'd get a string of operators calling because the wings keep opening LOL.


----------



## schrader

potskie;1698066 said:


> The shiney knobs you stare at on the back of the moldboard unless I'm mistaken and it's not a snowwing you have. They are set weak from factory. Used to always forget to set them. Then first storm I'd get a string of operators calling because the wings keep opening LOL.


The knobs are the flow restrictors, the reliefs are the square aluminum blocks.


----------



## Triple L

schrader;1698174 said:


> The knobs are the flow restrictors, the reliefs are the square aluminum blocks.


Exactly....


----------



## JD Dave

You'd think the previous owner would have the relief valves set right or maybe he had no idea how to run a blade like that.


----------



## potskie

schrader;1698174 said:


> The knobs are the flow restrictors, the reliefs are the square aluminum blocks.


Yup my bad. Got them reversed in my mind. The knobs make the obnoxious bang go away sorry CET.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1698324 said:


> You'd think the previous owner would have the relief valves set right or maybe he had no idea how to run a blade like that.


No $hiit... 2 years and tons of plowing never once had a single problem other then turning down the flow, I only had the wings move when you bumped curbs at the end of a push, there has to be more to it or Chris is running it angled forward too much and they are bighting in or something... only real wet heavy snow sometimes they would move if it was in the wide scoop position, either way it shouldn't be a hard fix, I'm just lot easier on equipment I guess, never thought that was a negative quality


----------



## potskie

If you didn't cause the reliefs to operate much they could be stuck open. I had a couple of the crossovers do this. They get triggered for the first time in a long time and some crap prevents the spring from pushing the valve shut again. The result is a blade that just flops side to side  So you maybe you treated it so well you broke it lol.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1698411 said:


> No $hiit... 2 years and tons of plowing never once had a single problem other then turning down the flow, I only had the wings move when you bumped curbs at the end of a push, there has to be more to it or Chris is running it angled forward too much and they are bighting in or something... only real wet heavy snow sometimes they would move if it was in the wide scoop position, either way it shouldn't be a hard fix, I'm just lot easier on equipment I guess, never thought that was a negative quality


Well Chris most likely plowed more snow in the first night he used then you did in 2 years so.........


----------



## cet

Everyone sounds tired. I may have it angled to far forward, it's the only way I can get it to scrape. I think maybe I have it on a site where the area's are too small and the lots have a lot of grading to them.

Lets face it, it hasn't been the easiest stuff to push lately.

I'm sure I will work it out.


----------



## ff1221

There was nothing last night, i mean nothing! I slept in till 6:30 and now I'm talking with you wonderful folks, first time in 20 days it hasn't snowed, nice to have a weekend off!


----------



## greywynd

ff1221;1698961 said:


> There was nothing last night, i mean nothing! I slept in till 6:30 and now I'm talking with you wonderful folks, first time in 20 days it hasn't snowed, nice to have a weekend off!


Shhhh, not so loud, I may have had an excess of Christmas cheer last night.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221;1698961 said:


> There was nothing last night, i mean nothing! I slept in till 6:30 and now I'm talking with you wonderful folks, first time in 20 days it hasn't snowed, nice to have a weekend off!


...and the weekenders are out to inspect their properties. My phone started ringing at 7am this morning.:realmad:


----------



## stone74

Don't get too excited guys, clipper going through Winnipeg since last night here. Blizzard conditions right now and 2-3 foot high drifts right now and only gonna get bigger with the winds expected to blow up to 70kmh...usually my weather heads your way within a day or two......just about to head out and begin the dig out of my clients driveways, let the phone calls begin.....


----------



## DeVries

stone74;1699047 said:


> Don't get too excited guys, clipper going through Winnipeg since last night here. Blizzard conditions right now and 2-3 foot high drifts right now and only gonna get bigger with the winds expected to blow up to 70kmh...usually my weather heads your way within a day or two......just about to head out and begin the dig out of my clients driveways, let the phone calls begin.....


I have two brother in laws living in your town. One sent pics this morning of the drifts, looks like fun. This is why I only visit Winnipeg in the summer between mosquito season and winter, mid Sept usually


----------



## stone74

DeVries;1699066 said:


> I have two brother in laws living in your town. One sent pics this morning of the drifts, looks like fun. This is why I only visit Winnipeg in the summer between mosquito season and winter, mid Sept usually


Lol that is so true....can't see across my street right now due to the white out. Today and tomorrow is going to suck.


----------



## ff1221

greywynd;1699008 said:


> Shhhh, not so loud, I may have had an excess of Christmas cheer last night.


I might have too!Thumbs Up



Mr.Markus;1699018 said:


> ...and the weekenders are out to inspect their properties. My phone started ringing at 7am this morning.:realmad:


Yep mine started shortly after that, amazing how you don't go out but still spend several hours in the tractor!


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221;1699506 said:


> Yep mine started shortly after that, amazing how you don't go out but still spend several hours in the tractor!


I think I might be buying a little brush grapple for the front of the Kubota in the coming weeks....


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1699513 said:


> I think I might be buying a little brush grapple for the front of the Kubota in the coming weeks....


We bought an HLA grapple about 4 years ago and we keep finding new uses for it. It's the only way to move brush.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Does yours just fit onto the bucket or is is a quick attach fork/tine?


----------



## JD Dave

A bucket grapple does not work well with brush. This is ours. http://hlaattachments.com/item.php?item=80&pltfrm=Front End Loader&cat=Grapples&sub=DEBRIS GRAPPLE FORK You could borrow it if you want to try it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1699686 said:


> A bucket grapple does not work well with brush. This is ours. http://hlaattachments.com/item.php?item=80&pltfrm=Front End Loader&cat=Grapples&sub=DEBRIS GRAPPLE FORK You could borrow it if you want to try it.


I didn't think the bucket one would work well but haven't tried one.

I think for the money a little 6' for a 60 Hp tractor is worth it. What do the HLA's run. I was looking at these http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...lic-Brush-Grapple-New-1500-W0QQAdIdZ514208557


----------



## JD Dave

A lot more then $1500. I'm sure that one will work fine for you. We use ours for taking out fence bottoms so we needed something quite heavy duty.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I bought a grapple for the mini X 2 years ago and it makes picking up objects so easy. I think I will eventually get one for the skids for removing Concrete asphalt. I think you'll like it. Especially for the money.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I can still break yours if you want... I appreciate the offer.
This guy had them listed for $1000 before the ice storm.LOL
Forks for $450

Might drop by and see Dean if I can get a day off.


----------



## goel

Awesome stuff. The hydro transfer station that supplies out house and 6400 of our closest neighbours was on fire last night. Hydro did not know how long repairs would take because it was still burning!!!!!

After a few hours they were able to reroute power thru the grid to get us power back. 

Any in ever install one if the whole house automatic generators? Enlighten me, send me a contact or whatever you have. 

We have not lived in this house long, but I can think if at least 3 holiday hotel visits with the kids because of power issues in less than a year.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have friends who flipped out cause their power was out for 2 hrs.
Ours was gone for 85 over Christmas. I grew up in power cuts where you needed to be prepared. Our 2 propane fireplaces work to keep the house heated, 1 will actually boil water, cook canned food. We have plenty of candles/flashlights... Fresh water becomes an issue, but we keep a couple cases on hand in the garage and can melt snow and ice for flushing toilets. I had a couple of neighbors with generators... both ran into problems. One fried his jet pump to his well the other seized the gen.
It's not as difficult as it used to be when the town was out you couldn't buy groceries or fast food when I was a kid. Now they all have generators. In Erin Tim's was the hub of the town with their generator justa cooking and a 2hr lineup.LOL 

That first hot shower though....man did I ever miss that. Working on the salter in an unheated/unlit shop was a pain also.


----------



## schrader

Just paid $1.39 for diesel ouch this is going to be expensive if it snows everyday in January. Was nice having two nights sleep, the ice is a nightmare but after 21 days of plowing snow it was a change of pace.


----------



## goel

And that's what I don't want to do. Burn stuff out, so I would rather consider doing it properly.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1699880 said:


> I can still break yours if you want... I appreciate the offer.
> This guy had them listed for $1000 before the ice storm.LOL
> Forks for $450
> 
> Might drop by and see Dean if I can get a day off.


Horst makes the exact style as that one and they call it a root grapple. I'd actually like to buy another one that style so I could use both of them at the same time.


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;1700277 said:


> Just paid $1.39 for diesel ouch this is going to be expensive if it snows everyday in January. Was nice having two nights sleep, the ice is a nightmare but after 21 days of plowing snow it was a change of pace.


Wow , I paid 131.9 road fuel , thought that was expensive . 2 nights no snow but moving piles . Oh well , maybe sleep next year .


----------



## Landcare - Mont

goel;1700218 said:


> Any in ever install one if the whole house automatic generators? Enlighten me, send me a contact or whatever you have.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Due to sump pump concerns with the finished basement, I had a 17kW Generac generator installed last fall. It's propane powered, has a transfer switch, disconnect-from-the-public-utility switch, etc. It has a 16-circuit panel and can run almost everything in the house (3 beds, 3 baths split level) including the heat pump and furnace fan. There's one 5kW heater element in the electric furnace supplied as well in case it's really cold out and the heat pump won't work. The water heater's hooked up but not the stove or the clothes dryer.
> 
> It cost about $7,000, only about $1,000 more than the next size down (12kW, I think). It starts itself up (isolated from the house circuits) every Wednesday at 2 p.m. to make sure everything's okay.
> 
> The local guy here is Bruce Campbell/Generatek.com [email protected]. Maybe he knows an installer in your area.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

SHAWZER;1700347 said:


> Wow , I paid 131.9 road fuel , thought that was expensive . 2 nights no snow but moving piles . Oh well , maybe sleep next year .


Just gassed the Escape at $1.459/litre - must be a weekend.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1699513 said:


> I think I might be buying a little brush grapple for the front of the Kubota in the coming weeks....


Keep us posted on it, I would be interested to hear more, looks like it might be a good investment for my new Deere. Wife ok'd me to buy tracks for my Gator so that'll be the big investment for this year.



goel;1700218 said:


> Awesome stuff. The hydro transfer station that supplies out house and 6400 of our closest neighbours was on fire last night. Hydro did not know how long repairs would take because it was still burning!!!!!
> 
> After a few hours they were able to reroute power thru the grid to get us power back.
> 
> Any in ever install one if the whole house automatic generators? Enlighten me, send me a contact or whatever you have.
> 
> We have not lived in this house long, but I can think if at least 3 holiday hotel visits with the kids because of power issues in less than a year.


For systems like you are wanting these are the go to guys.
http://www.sommersgen.com/


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I should have chosen a different profession. My wife and I got back from Quebec yesterday and she is off in Europe for 10 days now. I'm sweeping a parking lot and floating machinery. Lol. Doesn't seem fair.


----------



## cet

Grant that's called marriage.
Yesterday I get a call from this guy. I recognize the name but this guy would never call. He says I got your name from grant peel, I need someone to plow my driveway, I just got back from 10 days away. Told him I would never get it out and I don't do driveways. gives me the said story, 20 coming for dinner at 4:30. I say do you play golf at York Downs, sadly he says yes so now I know him. small world. I had to go help.

I came to north bay this afternoon. +1 in Huntsville, -18 in north bay. 2' snow bank at the end of the driveway and at least 12" in the rest. get the snow blower out, shear bin broken. off to Canadian Tire and all's good.


----------



## schrader

Well that sucked, got three hours of freezing drizzle, turned everything into a giant skating rink.Just finish sating the last site and now we a getting hammer with LE can't even see across the road now. This is winter is going to break me yet.


----------



## cet

schrader;1700889 said:


> Well that sucked, got three hours of freezing drizzle, turned everything into a giant skating rink.Just finish sating the last site and now we a getting hammer with LE can't even see across the road now. This is winter is going to break me yet.


I don't know how you do it. I've had enough.


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;1700889 said:


> Well that sucked, got three hours of freezing drizzle, turned everything into a giant skating rink.Just finish sating the last site and now we a getting hammer with LE can't even see across the road now. This is winter is going to break me yet.


Just come back from Collingwood , restaurant called The Smoke on 1st street , good food , great whiskey , needed skates in parking lot . Home now , fire cranked , nap time, could be a long night.:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Markus that guys who sells those attachments seems like a real nice guys. He sells bobcat tires also. Good prices 
I know Bethany well as my parents built houses in the town and in Pontypool area also 

Had a terrible morning 

Sanding a place ice below truck breaks loose. I slide backwards down a hill spin around miss a van and rear end in the snow bank. No damage no one hurt. I opened the door threw up and called the tow truck. They are meeting me back at the site later. 100ft off the main road. I thought it was over sliding backwards


----------



## Mr.Markus

You'll learn to love the "No Damage" slides ..... Ralph. 

Good to hear they are good folks, I'm calling them today...


----------



## By-The-Lake

schrader;1700277 said:


> Just paid $1.39 for diesel ouch this is going to be expensive if it snows everyday in January. Was nice having two nights sleep, the ice is a nightmare but after 21 days of plowing snow it was a change of pace.


If you are near the Pioneer station at 350 First St you can get it a little cheaper for $133.9. For a while you had one of the cheapest prices in Ontario at the Crappy Tire. Best price now seems to be Shannonville and Hagersville according to Gas Buddy.


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1700277 said:


> Just paid $1.39 for diesel ouch this is going to be expensive if it snows everyday in January. Was nice having two nights sleep, the ice is a nightmare but after 21 days of plowing snow it was a change of pace.


Just had my tank filled this morning $1.21/litre for coloured diesel, 1
$1.27/gas.


----------



## goel

Jack Frost just won't cut us a break this year. Every day snow snow snow.


----------



## Ant118

It's really gonna be a rough winter. Think I better stock up on parts.


----------



## G.Landscape

So what was going to be a good night off turns into calls to serve a new property for the management co. Which hasn't been serviced in over a week and "needs to be cleaned up" 

I can't wait to see what this one brings


----------



## cet

It was -27 this morning in north bay. Not a great sleep, my phone sounded at 11:30 to tell me there was a snow squall warning for newmarket. The alarm system had a bad battery so it beeped every 3 hours to remind me.
Widened the driveway for the girls so they don't have to when they return Saturday.
There is not 1 black side in north bay. People just dress accordingly. Makes me wonder how many millions we waste making places look like its july during the winter.

Dean you and Jon can have a competition.


----------



## greywynd

Less then a week and I'll have just one site to worry about. My driveway, which I haven't actually plowed yet this year.....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I just came back from Quebec and same deal. Malls, government buildings, banks etc and most streets were well plowed, and very well cut with blowers. Nothing was salted or sanded. The plows are scheduled every night and if 2-3" fall in the day, people are patient and wait until the plows clean at night. Somehow life continues there.


----------



## adamhumberview

merry belated christmas to you all... things are exciting around here for us. my wife is pregnant (already).. our house has now been delayed (figures).. 

still waiting for a few of the new trucks to come in.. so much for the end of november guarantee that I was already not to pleased about.

salt is definetly a hot commodity around here.. even the guys that are suppliers and users have thier trucks at other depots picking up material bc its becoming so scarce. We are spreading about 30-32 ton per night, so the trailers are not coming in as fast as we are taking them out. I found myself downtown toronto paying draglam $105.00 per ton for a quick 4 ton salt run bc we were fresh out at the shop and didnt want to travel upto vaughan.. wouldnt have made it in time before the cars started rolling in.. needless to say I am never doing that again..

I am scared to look at the salt bills tomorrow..


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I would love a different lifestyle, but I don't think it will ever happen. We are too litigious a society and that isn't changing.

We are going through more salt then I could have ever imagined. I think we are close to 900 tonne's now. We need a break or we will be broke.


----------



## Ant118

Pristine PM ltd;1702145 said:


> I would love a different lifestyle, but I don't think it will ever happen. We are too litigious a society and that isn't changing.
> 
> We are going through more salt then I could have ever imagined. I think we are close to 900 tonne's now. We need a break or we will be broke.


Well that's the biggest problem. Not to mention I've been trying to order more 40kg bags and not having any luck. Looks like in gonna have to order more bulk and put in plastic containers. Contracts have been getting to cheap lately. I hope next year it shows property managers that contracts are gonna have to go up on salt or make it extra. There's a few sites near mine that the contractors aren't putting enough salt down I'm guessing to conserve on the salt but I can see slip and falls in the their future.


----------



## cet

I ordered 2 loads from Canadian last week, still haven't seen them. I called yesterday and was told there is only 1 scale working in Toronto so it is slow. They have been told not to call the carrier, salt will show up when it does. Not good.


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1701900 said:


> So what was going to be a good night off turns into calls to serve a new property for the management co. Which hasn't been serviced in over a week and "needs to be cleaned up"
> 
> I can't wait to see what this one brings


Is it in kitchener off Fairway??

I do a condo with a shared laneway. My side / lot / sidewalks are mint. I don't think the contractor has been to the other side in a week or more. The residents are fuming. Really irks em more when I roll through mine at 5 am everyday whether it needs some love or not. They haven't called me yet and I left some info last week hope they call payup

Hope we get this break they are forecasting my wallet needs it. But PMs and customers do need a real winter to remind them what we do and where their $ goes. I've already stopped getting the my lot has a flake on it calls. Actually I haven't had any complaint/issues calls in awhile. Just request for removal / relocating.


----------



## thebossman

2-4" here in meaford/thornbury area happy new year's everyone


----------



## schrader

thebossman;1702956 said:


> 2-4" here in meaford/thornbury area happy new year's everyone


Nasty squall coming off the bay, man I hope we don't get screwed.


----------



## dingybigfoot

potskie;1702845 said:


> Is it in kitchener off Fairway??
> 
> I do a condo with a shared laneway. My side / lot / sidewalks are mint. I don't think the contractor has been to the other side in a week or more. The residents are fuming. Really irks em more when I roll through mine at 5 am everyday whether it needs some love or not. They haven't called me yet and I left some info last week hope they call payup
> 
> Hope we get this break they are forecasting my wallet needs it. But PMs and customers do need a real winter to remind them what we do and where their $ goes. I've already stopped getting the my lot has a flake on it calls. Actually I haven't had any complaint/issues calls in awhile. Just request for removal / relocating.


A break is well needed. Funds need to catch up. Managing cash is the task at the moment. I've been going through salt like there is no tomorrow. Was down 1 truck up until a few hours ago. Now it's back.  But on a serious note, these salt in contracts need to go up after this year. 900 tonnes Jon????
Holy Shiznit!! I cant even begin to fathom.


----------



## dingybigfoot

I saw 3 trucks with salters and plows being towed in scarborough this morning in the span of an hour. Made me cringe. Hard start to the winter I'm telling ya!


----------



## cet

schrader;1702958 said:


> Nasty squall coming off the bay, man I hope we don't get screwed.


Corey if anyone needs a break you do.

I'm glad I came home yesterday, parts of HWY 11 don't look like to much fun.

Forecast is -33 in North Bay Friday night.


----------



## cet

Ant118;1702540 said:


> Well that's the biggest problem. Not to mention I've been trying to order more 40kg bags and not having any luck. Looks like in gonna have to order more bulk and put in plastic containers. Contracts have been getting to cheap lately. I hope next year it shows property managers that contracts are gonna have to go up on salt or make it extra. There's a few sites near mine that the contractors aren't putting enough salt down I'm guessing to conserve on the salt but I can see slip and falls in the their future.


Where are you trying to get 40kg bags from? I drove past Queensville Farm Supply today and they have some for sure.
How much are you looking for? I have an account at Aurora Home Hardware and they used to give me a really good price on pallets.


----------



## Ant118

cet;1702978 said:


> Where are you trying to get 40kg bags from? I drove past Queensville Farm Supply today and they have some for sure.
> How much are you looking for? I have an account at Aurora Home Hardware and they used to give me a really good price on pallets.


I was at salt depot markham and newmarket. Dragmar vaughn and aurora. Nothing. I need a skid for sure. Never been to queensville farm supply.


----------



## cet

Ant118;1702999 said:


> I was at salt depot markham and newmarket. Dragmar vaughn and aurora. Nothing. I need a skid for sure. Never been to queensville farm supply.


They are on Queensville SR just east of Leslie.


----------



## JD Dave

I thought for sure Jon would have used more then 900 tonne because we've used well over 400. Canadian was suppose to bring me 2 loads on fri but I'm glad they didn't show as another supplier showed up with 2 loads I didn't even order and Draglam delivered 2 loads also. I can't hold anymore salt but it's a good thing. It will stop snowing for sure now.


----------



## G.Landscape

potskie;1702845 said:


> Is it in kitchener off Fairway??
> 
> I do a condo with a shared laneway. My side / lot / sidewalks are mint. I don't think the contractor has been to the other side in a week or more. The residents are fuming. Really irks em more when I roll through mine at 5 am everyday whether it needs some love or not. They haven't called me yet and I left some info last week hope they call payup


Is was actually up in Waterloo. not as bad as i expected but lots of ice everywhere from the warm weather and snow being packed down. 2 people even tried to give me sh*t for doing a ****** job and not being here sooner. When I told them I was the new contractor to replace the old one they just got quite and walked away.

900 Tons is crazy! I couldn't imagine going through all that.


----------



## SHAWZER

thebossman;1702956 said:


> 2-4" here in meaford/thornbury area happy new year's everyone


Does your truck say bossman on it ? If you plow in Meaford we might pass each other 10 x a night.


----------



## chachi1984

dingybigfoot;1702965 said:


> A break is well needed. Funds need to catch up. Managing cash is the task at the moment. I've been going through salt like there is no tomorrow. Was down 1 truck up until a few hours ago. Now it's back.  But on a serious note, these salt in contracts need to go up after this year. 900 tonnes Jon????
> Holy Shiznit!! I cant even begin to fathom.


too of my large accounts are salt in. both take 1.5 tonne per , so it adds up.
glade I have few other places that pay for salt, helps out a bit. plus putting 2000 into my salter makes for a rough month.


----------



## dingybigfoot

chachi1984;1703143 said:


> too of my large accounts are salt in. both take 1.5 tonne per , so it adds up.
> glade I have few other places that pay for salt, helps out a bit. plus putting 2000 into my salter makes for a rough month.


Yep!!
Equipment repairs are tough in a month like this.


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1702671 said:


> I ordered 2 loads from Canadian last week, still haven't seen them. I called yesterday and was told there is only 1 scale working in Toronto so it is slow. They have been told not to call the carrier, salt will show up when it does. Not good.


Draglam has been pretty eager to get salt to me. They wanted to drop a load last Friday but I had just put my head on the pillow. Didn't feel like going out to meet the driver at the site. But my salt comes from Ayr and I imagine they have there own scales.


----------



## chachi1984

dingybigfoot;1703153 said:


> Yep!!
> Equipment repairs are tough in a month like this.


the clutch that runs the spreader seized over the summer, plus a few chains needed replacement. then few weeks later had a problem with getting spark because the ground wire kept shorting out .knock on wood 12 tonne since. so far with not problems


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, it has been rough. I honestly don't actually know the number. We have one truck buying from FSI in Brampton, two buying from Speelman's, and 5 buying from Arnts at two locations. The rest are being loaded by us. We have never spent money like this, I think mother nature knows a break is needed. If this keeps up, the lowballers will be gone and so will the medium ballers!

Our only saving grace has been the fact that we haven't had equipment issues, but give it time...


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1703217 said:


> yeah, it has been rough. I honestly don't actually know the number. We have one truck buying from FSI in Brampton, two buying from Speelman's, and 5 buying from Arnts at two locations. The rest are being loaded by us. We have never spent money like this, I think mother nature knows a break is needed. If this keeps up, the lowballers will be gone and so will the medium ballers!
> 
> Our only saving grace has been the fact that we haven't had equipment issues, but give it time...


Since when did you guys start buying from speelmans? Wish I had known that yesterday.


----------



## Ant118

Well happy new years everyone!


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1703027 said:


> I thought for sure Jon would have used more then 900 tonne because we've used well over 400. Canadian was suppose to bring me 2 loads on fri but I'm glad they didn't show as another supplier showed up with 2 loads I didn't even order and Draglam delivered 2 loads also. I can't hold anymore salt but it's a good thing. It will stop snowing for sure now.


Jon's Clearlane he uses 1/3 less than you would salt that's why your numbers are off.

I'm on my 3rd load this year already, did my route 3 times out of a bucket due to the salters and inept dealer service. Fixed it on my own with the correct parts and "wow" they work properly now.


----------



## schrader

Yea we are getting dumped on, guess I know what I'm doing all day. Happy New Years everyone, hope January is better than December.


----------



## SHAWZER

4 " overnight then another 4" between 5:30 - 8;30 am. Starting to hate late squalls. Happy New Years .


----------



## cet

Anyone in the newmarket area looking for any work. I'm looking for someone to do 2-4 hours of plowing. Need to be available between 1-6am.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1703436 said:


> Jon's Clearlane he uses 1/3 less than you would salt that's why your numbers are off.
> 
> I'm on my 3rd load this year already, did my route 3 times out of a bucket due to the salters and inept dealer service. Fixed it on my own with the correct parts and "wow" they work properly now.


Amazing, we rely on others because we don't have time to do the repairs ourselves but never actually get it repaired correctly til we take the time to do it ourselves.


----------



## Ant118

cet;1703508 said:


> Anyone in the newmarket area looking for any work. I'm looking for someone to do 2-4 hours of plowing. Need to be available between 1-6am.


PM me or call me 647-244-4511


----------



## A Man

Happy New Year. Rode the sleds up to Owen Sound today, beautifull sunny skys until about 10k out of town, snowing pretty hard here now.


----------



## schrader

Nice to finally have December behind me, 22 plows in one month was a rough go, hope January is a little better. When is everyone planning on heading to the Landscape shoe this year?


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1703508 said:


> Anyone in the newmarket area looking for any work. I'm looking for someone to do 2-4 hours of plowing. Need to be available between 1-6am.


Wow..you are tired of the snow...subbing out your part of the route.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha - no no, Chris just does such a good job that people are throwing money at him to plow!

We are also doing a little re-organizing. If anyone has 4 hours to spare in Pickering into Whitby, we could use someone to plow with one of our trucks. We are finding this route a little slower then we would like.

We could also use another shoveling crew in the north york area.

Thanks!


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1703856 said:


> Wow..you are tired of the snow...subbing out your part of the route.


You are correct, it is my route that I'm trying to lighten. I have this one building that is a complete PITA. Less then 4 acres and it take 4 hours. Far to broken up and the 65 vans in the back to plow around isn't any fun at all.
I bet a tractor with a blower would be quicker then the loader or pick up trucks.


----------



## chachi1984

could be some action tomorrow


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1703985 said:


> haha - no no, Chris just does such a good job that people are throwing money at him to plow!
> 
> We are also doing a little re-organizing. If anyone has 4 hours to spare in Pickering into Whitby, we could use someone to plow with one of our trucks. We are finding this route a little slower then we would like.
> 
> We could also use another shoveling crew in the north york area.
> 
> Thanks!


Tomorrow looks like a nice night to go out shoveling.


----------



## chachi1984

one of those during the storm and after the storm kind of days


----------



## Ant118

cet;1704054 said:


> Tomorrow looks like a nice night to go out shoveling.


Oh ya lol. Worst time for my block heater to break on my duramax. Hope she starts tomorrow lol


----------



## cet

Ant118;1704096 said:


> Oh ya lol. Worst time for my block heater to break on my duramax. Hope she starts tomorrow lol


I didn't have mine plugged in, it was -27 in North Bay.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1704256 said:


> I didn't have mine plugged in, it was -27 in North Bay.


Your crazy, I plug my trucks in at minus 5, pretty much every night, I know they'll always start, leave some oil out and you do an oil change with 15/40 at just -5 and see what you think.....


----------



## thebossman

SHAWZER;1703089 said:


> Does your truck say bossman on it ? If you plow in Meaford we might pass each other 10 x a night.


Doesn't say the bossman. But I got a BOSS blade on the truck.


----------



## Ant118

cet;1704256 said:


> I didn't have mine plugged in, it was -27 in North Bay.


Wow! I always plug it in or she is super grumpy. I think it's time to change the glows


----------



## Grassman09

I run Rotella synthetic in everything but even it does seams like its a lil thick. Doesn't seam like plugging my ford in VS plugging in my previous dodge makes a difference. 2 extra Cylinders in the ford. The Cat skid steer throws a bit of a fit when its this cold with its mitsubishi engine or has recently. Battery light comes on for a bit. But Voltage climbs up to 13 or 14 after a minute or two. Maybe its the alternator I put a new battery in it last fall.


----------



## potskie

I think half the guys in Kitchener went nuts. Truck after truck just bombing the salt down trying to burn off this snow in minus 17. No prewet either just straight salt. I must be missing something.


----------



## Mr.Markus

potskie;1704560 said:


> I think half the guys in Kitchener went nuts. Truck after truck just bombing the salt down trying to burn off this snow in minus 17. No prewet either just straight salt. I must be missing something.


What snow....?

I drove around and found nothing, the kids doing the diner showed up at 7am (opens at 6) to salt the ice from the ice storm before xmas. It's about 3 inches thick with truck ruts through it , I was worried it would knock my tires off the rims. -20 that salt app was a complete waste.


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1704616 said:


> What snow....?
> 
> I drove around and found nothing, the kids doing the diner showed up at 7am (opens at 6) to salt the ice from the ice storm before xmas. It's about 3 inches thick with truck ruts through it , I was worried it would knock my tires off the rims. -20 that salt app was a complete waste.


There is between 1 - 2 here and some drifting. we seem to be right on the edge of this system south of us. It's been on and off all night but you can hardly tell due to the blowing.

All those sites are all white and snow covered still lol. Must be nice being able to literally throw away money.

I'm giving the treated stuff from sifto a go on a couple just to see what happens but I don't have my hopes up. Even the Ice Melt I had on board didn't do squat so for the most part Just scrape em off and leave em. let the wind do the plowing for the day.


----------



## chachi1984

will treated work with it being this cold


----------



## Mr.Markus

30 years ago we were like NorthBay, when it's this cold the snow actually has traction to it why bother fighting it. If it were glare ice a sanding for grit.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1704684 said:


> 30 years ago we were like NorthBay, when it's this cold the snow actually has traction to it why bother fighting it. If it were glare ice a sanding for grit.


I agree at these temps why bother salting. They are calling for 1 cm for us today and -24 tonight. I don't think I will even salt my salt extra accounts in these temps.


----------



## potskie

cet;1704693 said:


> I agree at these temps why bother salting. They are calling for 1 cm for us today and -24 tonight. I don't think I will even salt my salt extra accounts in these temps.


I tried the treated at my salt extras. One called this AM so meh why not it's their money. Otherwise I completely agree quick scrape and some ice melt on the sidewalks. I've dealt with sites in Sudbury , Timmins and Northbay before and learned how to manage snow from guys who are from up that way. You usually only see the old timers going the no salt route around here. But they have seen this type of weather before. Last time I remember getting snow while it was this cold here was like 5 - 6 yrs ago. We get the cold but not usually with weather.


----------



## dingybigfoot

System is staying South.


----------



## grandview

dingybigfoot;1704730 said:


> System is staying South.


south on me! another 10 hrs of snow before it stops


----------



## chachi1984

dingybigfoot;1704730 said:


> System is staying South.


ya burlington maybe 1 cm , went to one lot at 403/dundas, pavement was still bare just a little around the curbs


----------



## SHAWZER

thebossman;1704326 said:


> Doesn't say the bossman. But I got a BOSS blade on the truck.


Three diamonds on the door , I know who you are .


----------



## thebossman

SHAWZER;1704751 said:


> Three diamonds on the door , I know who you are .


Yes sir that's me.


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like London , Kitchener , Toronto and south are in for snow today . If you can believe the radar.


----------



## JD Dave

We salted everything this morning and I'm very surprised how well everything melted off. A lot of contractors did nothing and their lots look like crap.


----------



## chachi1984

dave did you use white bulk or treated


----------



## GMC Driver

We're waiting until tomorrow to salt. What we did put down at the front doors and gas pumps only worked for a few hours. Covered again. And cold.

Gonna wait it out now - started at 3 a.m., time for a break. Back at it at midnight. Hopefully it stops around then.

Kind of like the way things look out there - reminds me of when I was a kid. Nothing was salted much then either, just track bare. Even MTO stopped salting today.


----------



## chachi1984

GMC Driver;1705046 said:


> We're waiting until tomorrow to salt. What we did put down at the front doors and gas pumps only worked for a few hours. Covered again. And cold.
> 
> Gonna wait it out now - started at 3 a.m., time for a break. Back at it at midnight. Hopefully it stops around then.
> 
> Kind of like the way things look out there - reminds me of when I was a kid. Nothing was salted much then either, just track bare. Even MTO stopped salting today.


U guys got it pretty good, not much here in burlington. some lots were still pavement . seems like the wind is blowing it pretty hard off the lots. Just needs a cleanup and salt


----------



## potskie

GMC Driver;1705046 said:


> We're waiting until tomorrow to salt. What we did put down at the front doors and gas pumps only worked for a few hours. Covered again. And cold.
> 
> Gonna wait it out now - started at 3 a.m., time for a break. Back at it at midnight. Hopefully it stops around then.
> 
> Kind of like the way things look out there - reminds me of when I was a kid. Nothing was salted much then either, just track bare. Even MTO stopped salting today.


This was my experience with treated and ice melt today today too. Traffic got it going for a bit but the blowing and falling snow just pilled it up and buried it in an hr or two.

You guys get buried?


----------



## cet

potskie;1704704 said:


> I tried the treated at my salt extras. One called this AM so meh why not it's their money. Otherwise I completely agree quick scrape and some ice melt on the sidewalks. I've dealt with sites in Sudbury , Timmins and Northbay before and learned how to manage snow from guys who are from up that way. You usually only see the old timers going the no salt route around here. But they have seen this type of weather before. Last time I remember getting snow while it was this cold here was like 5 - 6 yrs ago. We get the cold but not usually with weather.


I think I just got called old.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1705058 said:


> I think I just got called old.


I think he's calling me young. Lol. Most of our work is salt included and our lots are all bare and I'm proud of it. We will see what happens tonight. Yes we only use plain white salt.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nothing happening here today, the lots are white from the salt I threw yesterday morning. Was a nice day for a drive to Bethany through Richmond Hill. The news about the weather a little to the south was all I listened to, kept stressing me out. 30-50 car pile up in Beamsville. Got home to nothing.


----------



## Ant118

Well those 2 days of + temps we took advantage to clean up the site and move piles back. and salted again after. Sites are black. Well Grey with the salt hahahaha. But there are many sites by mine that are still ice and snow covered.


----------



## chachi1984

JD Dave;1705065 said:


> I think he's calling me young. Lol. Most of our work is salt included and our lots are all bare and I'm proud of it. We will see what happens tonight. Yes we only use plain white salt.


same with me they pay same price all yr round. It's different when salts included , you actually have to plain out more when your going to apply, so its just not a waste.


----------



## goel

Just got back from a drive to Niagara Falls. Lots more snow there but the temp is -12. A lot less snow in Milton but the temp is -19.


----------



## DeVries

We got plastered today, biggest snowfall in a few years. Light and fluffy but still it has been snowing and blowing for 24hrs and its still coming down. Off to bed for a few hours and then back at it. hope everything runs good in the morning with this cold.


----------



## chachi1984

Has anyone else found it a little harder to start their gas salter's with the -15 to -25 temps. I Don't know if I just have a weak battery but the battery drained trying to start and I had to use a booster pack to get it going. once the motor was hot it started easy, anyone else with the same issue.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Both batteries and engines have trouble with the cold. I have used the exhaust on my truck to thaw out trimmers, blowers, and chainsaws.
With some ingenuity I bet you could hook up something that works for that 1st strart.


----------



## cet

chachi1984;1705711 said:


> Has anyone else found it a little harder to start their gas salter's with the -15 to -25 temps. I Don't know if I just have a weak battery but the battery drained trying to start and I had to use a booster pack to get it going. once the motor was hot it started easy, anyone else with the same issue.


Are you running a separate battery for the salter? We always ran ours to the truck battery.


----------



## goel

Now that was a frigid scrape slop and salt. Reminds me of Saskatchewan.


----------



## ff1221

New Pusher/scraper showed up yesterday for the 4320!


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks good . Is there a dealer over your way or u buy right from horst ?


----------



## DeVries

We have the same combo, works really good. Just keep an eye on your loader that it stays tight to the mounting bracket on the tractor. If it gets too sloppy you can run into trouble with it bending. keep the mounting bolt tight on the adjusting bracket. That in my opinion is the only weak point on those tractors.


----------



## chachi1984

cet;1705803 said:


> Are you running a separate battery for the salter? We always ran ours to the truck battery.


ya has a separate battery


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221;1705989 said:


> New Pusher/scraper showed up yesterday for the 4320!


Geez... give a guy a good month and more toys.Thumbs Up


----------



## schrader

ff1221;1705989 said:


> New Pusher/scraper showed up yesterday for the 4320!


Nice, Im trying to work a deal on a 3520 with the same set up. Don't know if I have any money left after this winter, looks like we got another big storm coming on Sunday and more LE in behind it.If this winter docent separate the men from the boys I don't know what will.


----------



## grandview

you Canadians have nothing better to do?


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER;1706011 said:


> Looks good . Is there a dealer over your way or u buy right from horst ?


Bought from Huron Tractor in Walkerton, ordered it with the tractor but it took this long to get.



DeVries;1706019 said:


> We have the same combo, works really good. Just keep an eye on your loader that it stays tight to the mounting bracket on the tractor. If it gets too sloppy you can run into trouble with it bending. keep the mounting bolt tight on the adjusting bracket. That in my opinion is the only weak point on those tractors.


I've heard that from someone else, but thanks for the reminder. The poor loader is stuck out in the snowbank, no room inside for it!



Mr.Markus;1706228 said:


> Geez... give a guy a good month and more toys.Thumbs Up


I think that's the end, according to the Boss anyways!



schrader;1706330 said:


> Nice, Im trying to work a deal on a 3520 with the same set up. Don't know if I have any money left after this winter, looks like we got another big storm coming on Sunday and more LE in behind it.If this winter docent separate the men from the boys I don't know what will.


I hope it does, I got one boy in town here I'd like to see leave, hopefully this does him in!


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1706330 said:


> Nice, Im trying to work a deal on a 3520 with the same set up. Don't know if I have any money left after this winter, looks like we got another big storm coming on Sunday and more LE in behind it.If this winter docent separate the men from the boys I don't know what will.


Are you getting a Smythe blower setup for the front?


----------



## schrader

Not sure about that yet, most likely just run the horst on the rear and the bucket on the front for this year and decide on the blower next year.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Love it*



ff1221;1705989 said:


> New Pusher/scraper showed up yesterday for the 4320!


Hope you like the design... I paid for the prototypes 4 years back now... and mine are still working great.....


----------



## ff1221

Yes I remembered you had come up with the design for it, I've had a 3500 series on my big tractor for 2 years now and it's been great so it was a no brainer to put one on this tractor!


----------



## SHAWZER

Shell Rotella T 15-40 motor oil on sale at Canadian Tire , 60.00 dollars a pail . Good day to pick up supplies before the next big storm.


----------



## cet

SHAWZER;1707647 said:


> Shell Rotella T 15-40 motor oil on sale at Canadian Tire , 60.00 dollars a pail . Good day to pick up supplies before the next big storm.


That's a good price. Walmart has it for $56 a lot of the time too. Usually when Canadian Tire does.


----------



## Ant118

Anyone ever run royal purple synthetic diesel 15w40? I ran royal purple in my m3 track car. Wondering how their diesel oil is


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The Tree company a few units over from us is dictated by it's head office to only run Royal Purple, it is pricey from what I have seen.


----------



## Mr.Markus

-4 feels downright balmy......


----------



## edgeair

Ant118;1707760 said:


> Anyone ever run royal purple synthetic diesel 15w40? I ran royal purple in my m3 track car. Wondering how their diesel oil is


I have heard opinions both ways on the diesel version of their oil. I think any of the major brands that are approved by the manufacturer of your equipment (ie. Cummins, Deere, Ford, whoever) is a good choice. Especially in winter, its not a bad investment to go synthetic if you plan to have the equipment for more than a couple of years, and in some cases is required to meet warranty.

Shell Rotella is good oil, but the 15w40 non synthetic base won't find its way into my stuff unless its summer time and an older piece of equipment. Deere Plus 50 0W40 was around 110 for a 20L pail, and Mobil 1 5w40 syn was $24/4L in the fall. Both are much cheaper than Royal Purple, and if recommended by the manufacturer are good choices.


----------



## DeVries

Zero here now and all of a sudden the snow stopped drifting. Pulled a few cars out of the ditch in front of the house today. 
Hoping this storm misses us, I think we have plowed enough snow in the Niagara peninsula for a while. Got a busy few days ahead doing removals too.


----------



## edgeair

ff1221;1706341 said:


> Bought from Huron Tractor in Walkerton, ordered it with the tractor but it took this long to get.
> 
> I've heard that from someone else, but thanks for the reminder. The poor loader is stuck out in the snowbank, no room inside for it!
> 
> I think that's the end, according to the Boss anyways!
> 
> I hope it does, I got one boy in town here I'd like to see leave, hopefully this does him in!


Looks like you guys are starting to get hit again on radar. You'll have a good chance to wear some paint off that new pusher.


----------



## cet

Tomorrow's forecast looks like fun.
This first day back to school was going to be fun without all this. I have schools in need of loader work but when you close for 2 weeks it's hard to let anyone know.


----------



## Triple L

Ant118;1707760 said:


> Anyone ever run royal purple synthetic diesel 15w40? I ran royal purple in my m3 track car. Wondering how their diesel oil is


A Lot of stuff isn't cj4, means no good for a gm


----------



## Mr.Markus

I hated that when doing schools...I know you have a good relationship with your contacts but that kind of scrambling always pissed me off with school board work. Especially since it's avoidable, the part about saving the customer money hits home when you realize who that savings is coming from.


----------



## Alpha Property

DeVries;1707862 said:


> Zero here now and all of a sudden the snow stopped drifting. Pulled a few cars out of the ditch in front of the house today.
> Hoping this storm misses us, I think we have plowed enough snow in the Niagara peninsula for a while. Got a busy few days ahead doing removals too.


I deffiantly agree. I am in desperate need of a good night sleep and actualy fixing a few things i've bandaged togeather to get through over the last little bit lol


----------



## Triple L

It's sure some snowing in listowel... good little band on its way


----------



## ff1221

edgeair;1707876 said:


> Looks like you guys are starting to get hit again on radar. You'll have a good chance to wear some paint off that new pusher.


Yep got about 4-5cm so far, has eased off for now but more on the radar, scraper is going to get it's first real workout tomorrow.Thumbs Up


----------



## rooferdave

Hour 12,my drag chain snapped on my salter and is hoplessly jammed, frame is bent and the salter is completey disassembled and I still cannot get the chain oit to fix it,


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Lowered the prices on my 2 trucks $6000 for the 04 and $12500 for the 06 if anyone knows of somebody looking for another plow truck.


----------



## Ant118

Lynden-Jeff;1708429 said:


> Lowered the prices on my 2 trucks $6000 for the 04 and $12500 for the 06 if anyone knows of somebody looking for another plow truck.


What's the 04 and 06 I'm looking for another truck.


----------



## chachi1984

here's the link to his thread
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=149246


----------



## SHAWZER

New Horst pusher box being delivered tomorrow if storm not to bad. Keep my fingers crossed .


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Ant118;1709308 said:


> What's the 04 and 06 I'm looking for another truck.





chachi1984;1709417 said:


> here's the link to his thread
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=149246


Yep that's the thread. Thx!


----------



## chachi1984

Lynden-Jeff;1710030 said:


> Yep that's the thread. Thx!


no prob,you have kirk working for u now


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Yea through carruthers. He does some Milton stuff for me. So far its been busy lol


----------



## greywynd

Well, can't say I'm disappointed to not have to deal with tonight/tomorrow's event, yesterday was my last official day in the snow business. I'm sure I'll be doing it again someday, but for now I'm back punching a time clock. It's going to be different for sure!!


----------



## Daner

Looks like a good week ahead of us...Time to clean the windows and fuel up.


----------



## chachi1984

Lynden-Jeff;1710174 said:


> Yea through carruthers. He does some Milton stuff for me. So far its been busy lol


ya I seen carruthers coming down Fairview with I think your poly caster salter on the back
also saw you coming down Guelph ln last week during the day with one of the new trucks


----------



## ff1221

Well we had about 10cm this morning when we got up, got a few more as the day progressed and once we got it all cleaned up the next system started, calling for 25-35cm here. A week ago I looked at the forecast and told my wife that Monday was looking good to go to congress, no snow and sunshine, boy was the weather network wrong! Looks like lots of work ahead and no congress this year!


----------



## JD Dave

Good luck at the new job Mark.


----------



## chachi1984

coming down pretty good here in burlington


----------



## greywynd

Thanks Dave. 

Hard to pass up a job where they track you down from a 3-4 year old resume, offer good $$, full benefits, and 10 minutes from home. 

Dealing with 50 tonne blocks of steel will certainly be interesting.


----------



## ff1221

Good luck Mark, hope we'll still see you hanging around here!


----------



## greywynd

ff1221;1710588 said:


> Good luck Mark, hope we'll still see you hanging around here!


Oh I'll be around. Always good to maintain friendships and connections, and snow is one of those things that I think most of us do because it's part of us.

I suspect someday I'll be back at it again, just don't know when.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221;1710458 said:


> Well we had about 10cm this morning when we got up, got a few more as the day progressed and once we got it all cleaned up the next system started, calling for 25-35cm here. A week ago I looked at the forecast and told my wife that Monday was looking good to go to congress, no snow and sunshine, boy was the weather network wrong! Looks like lots of work ahead and no congress this year!


It would be nice to work at TWN and have every day off. They are still only calling for 3cm this evening....I'm looking at a foot on my truck since I parked it at 7.


----------



## grandview

Little breezy out there right now.Almost 50mph winds.


----------



## buckwheat_la

I hope all you guys are safe and making loads of money.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Yesterday morning : plow, yesterday afternoon : water main break in newmarket, last night plow some more and another call for a water main while plowing. Why did I take 2 on call pita jobs? 

Stopping for a breakfast before calling in for the second dig. Hopefully they have it all squared away before I ask if they still need me there.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Had just a lovely night here. The forecast 10-15 cms of snow decided to be freezing rain and then pouring rain. We scraped everything before 2 a.m. just in time to polish it all up for the rain. The entire Montreal area is either a skating rink or a swimming pool (lots of blocked drains). Any salt put down has washed away. We've been through about 100 tonnes of salt/abrasive mix since 4 a.m. Now, there's a cold front blowing through with about 70 kph winds and the temperature's supposed to drop from +6C now to -17C by tomorrow morning. Maybe the wind will dry up all the rain before it freezes?


----------



## Hysert

Landcare - Mont;1711469 said:


> Had just a lovely night here. The forecast 10-15 cms of snow decided to be freezing rain and then pouring rain. We scraped everything before 2 a.m. just in time to polish it all up for the rain. The entire Montreal area is either a skating rink or a swimming pool (lots of blocked drains). Any salt put down has washed away. We've been through about 100 tonnes of salt/abrasive mix since 4 a.m. Now, there's a cold front blowing through with about 70 kph winds and the temperature's supposed to drop from +6C now to -17C by tomorrow morning. Maybe the wind will dry up all the rain before it freezes?


Ya were in the same shape in southern ontario... salted everything twice... just a mess everywhere... at least I havent had a single complant yet this yr... well until they get last months bill... ive told most of my large contracts to sit down when they open my envelope... plus we still need to do snow relocating on a few places... think most places budgets are out the window...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

No luck, breakfast is done and they still want help.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1711562 said:


> No luck, breakfast is done and they still want help.


You can't complain when you don't have enough work and then when you have I much. Suck it up butter cup.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

You're absolutely right which is why I'm making my way back to CET territory. But whining about it makes me feel better! Lol flash freeze should help make more as well.


----------



## McGaw

Been going for 14 hours in London
Heading out to Tillsonburg and Woodstock shortly. Not sure if highways 2, 19, and 401 are still closed. I think I'll be taking #3 out there.


----------



## JD Dave

So Wednesday 1 pm Lonestar work for everyone?


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1711571 said:


> You can't complain when you don't have enough work and then when you have I much. Suck it up butter cup.


I started pushing last night at 11p and I'm just getting in now. Work while you can get it.

TWN says o cm for Wed. That means lots of snow for me...
I could use a good lunch somewhere other than local though.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1712088 said:


> I started pushing last night at 11p and I'm just getting in now. Work while you can get it.
> 
> TWN says o cm for Wed. That means lots of snow for me...
> I could use a good lunch somewhere other than local though.


we started at 9pm yesterday.....just got in a couple hours ago too. Been told that's why I'm the owner


----------



## schrader

Wow we got bombed 30cm drifts up to my shoulders in one spot. Just finished cleaning up and its snowing again. Blew a angle cylinder on the Blizzard luckily Kooy Bros was giving them away for $508. Had to get my dad to drive from hamilton to get and bring it all the way up here, nice to have family to help out. Time to crash.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Just talked to a friend that works at TSC! Bagged salt is sold out as everywhere pretty much! They have been told there is plenty of salt just no bags LOL! Just like there is no trucking for bulk!


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1712193 said:


> Just talked to a friend that works at TSC! Bagged salt is sold out as everywhere pretty much! They have been told there is plenty of salt just no bags LOL! Just like there is no trucking for bulk!


TSC had 6 skids Sunday. Home Depot had a bunch of skids too. Saw a lanes truck in your area with a skid from Windsor Salt.


----------



## Hysert

This just in folks... my buddy that delivers salt from hamilton docks just told me they are not releasing anymore salt untill further notice. He said that they told him there 2 weeks behind on orders... not good at all! Tho at the bottom of the skyway on Sunday it looked like they just off loaded another ship full of salt... use your salt sparingly folks... think I mite add some sand in my pile....


----------



## greywynd

Glad I've got a dozen bags or so squirrelled away for my place!! 

Maybe some of the Toronto sites will wisen up and start allowing sand. Sure it's a bit messy in spring, but way more effective on low traffic lots at cold temps than salt is IMO.


----------



## DeVries

Most of the salt that's there now is probably MTO stuff. Tried to stay ahead of the freeze this morning but no use. Don't remember the last time we burned thru so much salt in one morning, glad we scrapped before we put salt down though.


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1712186 said:


> Wow we got bombed 30cm drifts up to my shoulders in one spot. Just finished cleaning up and its snowing again. Blew a angle cylinder on the Blizzard luckily Kooy Bros was giving them away for $508. Had to get my dad to drive from hamilton to get and bring it all the way up here, nice to have family to help out. Time to crash.


Yep pretty much what we ran into here, figure we got 16-20" then the winds got up and moved it around creating big piles in all the corners.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Hysert;1712234 said:


> This just in folks... my buddy that delivers salt from hamilton docks just told me they are not releasing anymore salt untill further notice. He said that they told him there 2 weeks behind on orders... not good at all! Tho at the bottom of the skyway on Sunday it looked like they just off loaded another ship full of salt... use your salt sparingly folks... think I mite add some sand in my pile....


Just FYI - not know-it-all. Around here, the government contracts (municipal, provincial) spec salt mixed with an abrasive, depending on the temperature of course. They use it everywhere including the autoroutes. The quarries around here produce a "manufactured" grit in two grades, AB-5 (0-0.5 cm) and AB-10 (0.5-1.0 cm). We find the AB-5 a bit too fine. Our mix is 70% grit, 30% salt. It really cuts down on the salt usage (better for the environment) and gives instant traction. We're getting 80 tonnes of grit and 30 tonnes of salt tomorrow delivered to our yard. We mix it with a front-end loader and store it in a couple of covered bins. We keep one bin of pure salt for the warmer days.

We've been told that sand on city and suburban streets is a bad thing because it clogs up the storm drains. I don't know where the grit goes; you'd think the same place.


----------



## GMC Driver

We scraped again today. Salt doesn't do anything - besides the wind is keeping the lots bare for now. Visibility is so poor we've sent everyone home. Can't see what you're doing, or any other vehicles/pedestrians. Pretty nerve wracking stuff - and there's little accumulation anyways. Most places we've only seen 1/2" all day.

Wait for the winds to calm and go cleanup. I'm really looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## G.Landscape

well the cold certainly didn't help anything today. Few sites were drifted really bad, like 3-4' drifts and the boss could barely make it through with the V-plow. Saw a few people throwing salt this morning and not sure why... a few of our sites that has slippery stuff we put salt down at but only on request. Most places are just snow covered and that's how it will have to be until it warms up. 

I am pretty sure this is the first time in 4 years with the company we have had to put down salt/sand mix.


----------



## Hysert

First time in years I spreaded sand... what can ya do...


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1713340 said:


> well the cold certainly didn't help anything today. Few sites were drifted really bad, like 3-4' drifts and the boss could barely make it through with the V-plow. Saw a few people throwing salt this morning and not sure why... a few of our sites that has slippery stuff we put salt down at but only on request. Most places are just snow covered and that's how it will have to be until it warms up.
> 
> I am pretty sure this is the first time in 4 years with the company we have had to put down salt/sand mix.


Took the city till almost noon to give up on salt/beet juice and get the sand out. The brothers from breslau were laying the salt down pretty good too. 
Holy drifts tho Im proud of my little 5.4l today, had a laneway with drifts deeper than my hood and it just chugged along and pushed it out... the loading dock i ran into that was filled level was awesome too.


----------



## G.Landscape

potskie;1713359 said:


> Took the city till almost noon to give up on salt/beet juice and get the sand out. The brothers from breslau were laying the salt down pretty good too.
> Holy drifts tho Im proud of my little 5.4l today, had a laneway with drifts deeper than my hood and it just chugged along and pushed it out... the loading dock i ran into that was filled level was awesome too.


I thought the region was suppose to be "Smart About Salt" ....you would think they should know better.


----------



## dingybigfoot

These temps are Frigid! I had to wrap my face with a scarf while I threw some ice melt early this morning at about 4am. Fingers were numb in my gloves within seconds, even my Dickies jacket felt sub par. I saw lots of guys including myself spreading salt in a Frenzy. I questioned myself numerous times every time I turned on the spinner. I felt like it was pointless. Straight salt will have limited results.


----------



## cet

After looking for a while the other day for the block heater on my loader I gave up and called Chad to see where it was. After his explanation I went back and looked again. Still no luck. Phoned the dealer and asked them. Still no luck. The dealer calls me back to say some of the machines got missed.
They decided today was a good day to take one of the tech's from an inside job and have him come install the block heater on site. He had no hat, poor coat and cotton pants on. All he said was he was suppose to be in an airplane hanger all day and didn't dress for this.
Can't believe he did it.


----------



## schrader

I plugged the 6430 in when I got home at 6 last night and it barely started this mooring at 2. Winds here a crazy just blowing everything sideways, rest of the week looks much better, might make the landscape show on Thursday still got some clean up work tomorrow.


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1713382 said:


> I thought the region was suppose to be "Smart About Salt" ....you would think they should know better.


Its the city since when has practice what you preach ever applied?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yeah...I put on an extra sweatshirt this morning. Some of my sidewalks were 2-3 feet deep igloo building snow. I didn't throw any salt today the snow has traction to it. I saw a bunch of guys throwing it, our sites all look the same.
I love the phone calls when there's a foot of snow. "Do you plow snow?...Cause I'm stuck in my drive way and need a plow & tow."

Even my Mom called me at 7:30 in the morning,
- Can you help me I'm stuck?
-Where? 
- In my driveway!
-You live in a retirement community with snow service.
-They haven't been around yet.
-You have CAA.
-They say it'll be awhile.
-Cause there's a foot of snow. Where do you need to be?
-The dog has a vet appointment.
-................


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1713536 said:


> Yeah...I put on an extra sweatshirt this morning. Some of my sidewalks were 2-3 feet deep igloo building snow. I didn't throw any salt today the snow has traction to it. I saw a bunch of guys throwing it, our sites all look the same.
> I love the phone calls when there's a foot of snow. "Do you plow snow?...Cause I'm stuck in my drive way and need a plow & tow."
> 
> Even my Mom called me at 7:30 in the morning,
> - Can you help me I'm stuck?
> -Where?
> - In my driveway!
> -You live in a retirement community with snow service.
> -They haven't been around yet.
> -You have CAA.
> -They say it'll be awhile.
> -Cause there's a foot of snow. Where do you need to be?
> -The dog has a vet appointment.
> -................


Thanks Markus, I needed that, nearly fell over laughing.

Well Bruce County is officially shut down, all provincial and County roads are officially closed by the OPP and our Municipal Plows were pulled at 2:00 PM today. I called my parents to see if they are ok or need anything as they live out in the Twnship, Mom said the door is completely drifted over, but they got wood and food and they are Ok, guess I'll go dig them out when the storm subsides.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1711980 said:


> So Wednesday 1 pm Lonestar work for everyone?


There should be 4 of us coming.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Socked in...*

Stratford got hammered.... 40 plus and still blowing .... crew has been going 28 out of the past 31 days I think.... might have lost count someplace along the line.

Had a Tractor go down at 9 this morning, froze the fuel system from one end to the other... seems I forgot to add anti-gel.... wont make that mistake again...thank god for good friends and a little luck.....and lots of HEAT......

14 hours of snow hauling tomorrow and I will be caught up and ready for more... that's if we can get lucky and be spared tonight..

Anybody get caught up in the Plow blitz in KW ?....


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1713632 said:


> There should be 4 of us coming.


There's 4 of us going also so I'm thinking reservations for 12-15? Anyone else want to commit. Jon said he's going and that's about it. Markus? Chad? Dean? Grant? Whoever I'm missing ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Looks like I'm in for another full push tomorrow the way it's blowing, can't commit till about 10am. Plus... if I say I'll be there Plowmans Law will kick me in the A$$.


----------



## musclecarboy

potskie;1713534 said:


> Its the city since when has practice what you preach ever applied?


Never. Salt until it's blacktop is what I hear.


----------



## G.Landscape

Didn't see any plow blitz in KW while I was out today. Did see a fair number of cops through but no trucks pulled over anywhere. Boss got pulled over a few days ago for not having his plate visible....they also gave him a hard time about his log book not being filled out, let him off with a warning on everything. Guaranteed if that was me I would have gotten tickets.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'd love to, but have to work today. You guys have fun, I'll attend the next one.


----------



## A Man

I didn't see a plow blitz in the past few days, and with our luck we would know if there was. 

Would love to make lunch today but to much snow hauling to happen in the next 48hrs. What are guys paying for tri-axle's these days hauling snow?


----------



## B&E snowplowing

It has been awhile since I have posted. I hope everyone enjoyed the holiday season, and is looking forward to a Happy New Year !!

The past couple of days here in Barrie have been fun, endless and tiresome, but it looks as though we could be in for a short break.

This could be the wrong forum, but will post here since everyone is fairly close to me.

I have really busted up my Meyer set up on one of the trucks over the past couple of nights, and I am just wondering if anyone has a 7 1/2 foot Poly or steel blade they might be willing to sell. I really only need the blade and A frame portion, as mine is a pretzel now. 

I have the older Meyer ST series, EZ Mount MDII system 

The rest of my set-up on the truck is mint, so I don't want to go purchase a brand new set up if there might be a good used one available

Have cash willing to travel hahaha

Thanks all.


----------



## Triple L

I'm on my way will see all you guys at lunch


----------



## chachi1984

is anyone going to landscape congress


----------



## CGM Inc.

G.Landscape;1713382 said:


> I thought the region was suppose to be "Smart About Salt" ....you would think they should know better.


City around here is pounding the roads too! When do you figure it doesn't work. Hardpack is a lot better as a partial thaw and freeze over right after.
Roads are still in miserable conditions. Keep practicing that and there won't be any salt left for us for the rest of the season.


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1714676 said:


> City around here is pounding the roads too! When do you figure it doesn't work. Hardpack is a lot better as a partial thaw and freeze over right after.
> Roads are still in miserable conditions. Keep practicing that and there won't be any salt left for us for the rest of the season.


I hit everything with salt this morning, with the warming it should peel up tonight with another hit in the morning and a forecast of -9 by afternoon I should be back down to blacktop.


----------



## Grassman09

B&E snowplowing;1714547 said:


> It has been awhile since I have posted. I hope everyone enjoyed the holiday season, and is looking forward to a Happy New Year !!
> 
> The past couple of days here in Barrie have been fun, endless and tiresome, but it looks as though we could be in for a short break.
> 
> This could be the wrong forum, but will post here since everyone is fairly close to me.
> 
> I have really busted up my Meyer set up on one of the trucks over the past couple of nights, and I am just wondering if anyone has a 7 1/2 foot Poly or steel blade they might be willing to sell. I really only need the blade and A frame portion, as mine is a pretzel now.
> 
> I have the older Meyer ST series, EZ Mount MDII system
> 
> The rest of my set-up on the truck is mint, so I don't want to go purchase a brand new set up if there might be a good used one available
> 
> Have cash willing to travel hahaha
> 
> Thanks all.


I might know a guy in Milton who has one. I thought I saw it in his shop on the shelf. I'll see what he says.


----------



## cet

It was good to see a few of the boys today at the LO show.
Too bad I had to leave early, lunch was shaping up to be fun.

Jon, thanks for the $200 it will come in handy.


----------



## B&E snowplowing

Grassman09;1714988 said:


> I might know a guy in Milton who has one. I thought I saw it in his shop on the shelf. I'll see what he says.


Thank you very much, I will keep checking in or you can PM me and I will give you my number.

Thanks again


----------



## Grassman09

He thinks its a 6 1/2' Plow not 7.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1715017 said:


> It was good to see a few of the boys today at the LO show.
> Too bad I had to leave early, lunch was shaping up to be fun.
> 
> Jon, thanks for the $200 it will come in handy.


Yes it's to bad you had to leave early. Thanks to Paul for the beer and fajita's. It was good seeing everyone. To bad Markus wasn't there for the credit card roulette.


----------



## chachi1984

does anyone have working western uni straight blade controller for sale


----------



## B&E snowplowing

Grassman09;1715107 said:


> He thinks its a 6 1/2' Plow not 7.


Thank you for checking, I appreciate your help


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1715207 said:


> Yes it's to bad you had to leave early. Thanks to Paul for the beer and fajita's. It was good seeing everyone. To bad Markus wasn't there for the credit card roulette.


I would've ended up paying anyway with all you salt in guys maxed out getting denied....I tried hard to make it but had a few things that didn't go my way, all the lights on my truck box went out brakes, signals and markers, and both return springs on my plow went. ( Is that perfect or what? I only had 1 spare.) 
Maybe make the farm show...


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1715865 said:


> I would've ended up paying anyway with all you salt in guys maxed out getting denied....I tried hard to make it but had a few things that didn't go my way, all the lights on my truck box went out brakes, signals and markers, and both return springs on my plow went. ( Is that perfect or what? I only had 1 spare.)
> Maybe make the farm show...


There is no farm show this year. We will have to find an excuse of some sort to have another GTG since you said you'd buy.


----------



## Grassman09

Looking to move my sidewalk plows. Going in a different direction as to how we clear the walks. Tired of trailering site to site. Going to buy a small school bus and have a bunch of shoveler. Local church is selling there bus.

John Deere sidewalk plows


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1716027 said:


> There is no farm show this year. We will have to find an excuse of some sort to have another GTG since you said you'd buy.


I bet things won't go my way that day either....


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1716059 said:


> I bet things won't go my way that day either....


I was up to Erin today and couldn't believe the amount of snow you guys had. There was still ice on the trees.


----------



## ff1221

Is the Heavy Equipment show on this year Dave?


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;1716588 said:


> Is the Heavy Equipment show on this year Dave?


I'm pretty sure it is.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1716518 said:


> I was up to Erin today and couldn't believe the amount of snow you guys had. There was still ice on the trees.


Erin is one of those zones. When I worked in Toronto I spent a lot of time driving to King St and heading back home. Monday Morning was 35 cm, the wind on Tues & Wed took it off the fields and put it in parking and drives. Moved the same storm 3 times, hardpack just loosened up today ...payup


----------



## schrader

Made it down to the Landscape show last minute, can't believe how busy it was hard to park waaaay out in the back forty. Spent some time drooling over the Machinablilty wing plow, sure do wish it was in the budget.


----------



## Ant118

Anyone got their eye on the radar


----------



## cet

Ant118;1716820 said:


> Anyone got their eye on the radar


calling for close to 1cm overnight


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I have 2cm's now.... and it looks like more to come.


----------



## ff1221

Couple of cm's down here.


----------



## cet

We ended up with 3cm and it didn't stop until 7:30.


----------



## CGM Inc.

About the same here, plow along the lake.....


----------



## potskie

Ya our 1-2 turned into closer to 5-6. Oh well I was already scraping hardpack and blowing back banks along sidewalks anyways so it made almost no difference to me. 

I keep seeing you guys mentioning non visible plates and such and I thought I wonder how often that actually happens. So I started watching just to see how many I can see and noticed something. I didn't see a single private contractor with a non visible or unilluminated plate. But every single G Class city of kitchener Truck I saw didn't have any visible plate on the rear or front for that matter. Let alone illuminated. Found that interesting.


----------



## Alpha Property

Hamilton/ Burlington most guys tryed to salt this one away, we scraped and lIght salt and the lots look really good


----------



## Mr.Markus

About 6 cm here too... scrape and salt and everything is mint.
Pretty bummed though, I hit a deer this morning, a whole herd of them came running out of a farm laneway as I was going by on the highway. Usually you can see their eyes reflecting your headlights and there's warning but the banks were so high they just came out in a quick succession. Surprised I only hit 1!
By the time I got out of the truck he was dead, least he didn't suffer. Hit with the blade in V so no damage either...just bummed that I killed something.


----------



## SHAWZER

New Horst 5500 pusher was delivered yesterday , used it last night to scrape and push up piles . Works awesome , wish I had it a month ago . Thumbs Up


----------



## chachi1984

Alpha Property;1717463 said:


> Hamilton/ Burlington most guys tryed to salt this one away, we scraped and lIght salt and the lots look really good


ya same, too much for the salt to melt . we usually try and scrape first anyways it look better.


----------



## JD Dave

Is be upset if I killed something also Markus. The Deere are probably hungry and trying to find the fields with corn still standing.


----------



## DeVries

Did you take it to a butcher or leave it for the coyote's?


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries;1718037 said:


> Did you take it to a butcher or leave it for the coyote's?


When Dave posted that "the deer are probably hungry" I was gonna post a picture of my pork chop dinner saying that "Now I'm not." LOL
Left it for the coyotes but I think the County picked it up...
I had moved it onto the shoulder so no one else ran into it. I have several friends who would've put it in their freezer but 3am was probably a little early for them, that and I had a schedule to keep...


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1717978 said:


> Is be upset if I killed something also Markus. The Deere are probably hungry and trying to find the fields with corn still standing.


...I just got this double entendre.


----------



## schrader

Wow nice big icy mess here this morning, hope the salt and mild air takes the rest of the hard pack off, because there is way too many cars in the way on the weekend to scare anything down.


----------



## ff1221

Yep Icy mess here, any of the gravel parking lots are a skating rink and won't likely recover before it freezes up again.


----------



## Alpha Property

any of you guys run a pre wet system on your salters?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Alpha Property;1718883 said:


> any of you guys run a pre wet system on your salters?


Today I am...Hahaha.


----------



## cet

ff1221;1718737 said:


> Yep Icy mess here, any of the gravel parking lots are a skating rink and won't likely recover before it freezes up again.


Chock this year up to a disaster. I'm going to need some sand at the shop just so we can walk.


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;1638289 said:


> Don't worry the Farmers Almanac says this coming winter is going to be the worst in 50 years.


Clicked the wrong page number and look what I found.


----------



## schrader

I have been complaining to the PM,S about the ice build up on the roof and dripping on the walks, I warned them when we got a thaw it would start to leak. Of course they never want to spend any money, now the phone is ringing of the hook leaks everywhere. Hate to say told you so but.


----------



## Grassman09

Alpha Property;1718883 said:


> any of you guys run a pre wet system on your salters?


I bough one with my new 5 yard buyers salter haven't had a chance to use it yet as we didn't get to the pluming part last weekend. Have another kit for the bigger salt truck but tanks don't fit in the box. Plan is to use caliber.


----------



## Triple L

If anyone in Kitchener waterloo or Cambridge needs stacking / relocating services pm me... loader with 14' stacking height is available


----------



## dingybigfoot

Temps are dropping tonight, and everything is wet. Could be a dicy morning. At least it's a Sunday.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;1719114 said:



> Clicked the wrong page number and look what I found.


I'm smarter then I look.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1719388 said:


> I'm smarter then I look.


That's not as impressive as you think...

What a long stressful day...Just couldn't call it. Places I dumped salt too iced up and places I ignored cause it was the weekend stayed clear. Couldn't sand weekend properties cause the rain just washed it away...need some sleep.....


----------



## chachi1984

Grassman09;1719208 said:


> I bough one with my new 5 yard buyers salter haven't had a chance to use it yet as we didn't get to the pluming part last weekend. Have another kit for the bigger salt truck but tanks don't fit in the box. Plan is to use caliber.


how much did u pay for that. how much is the liquid


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1719409 said:


> That's not as impressive as you think...
> 
> That was perfect.


----------



## DKG

Alpha Property;1718883 said:


> any of you guys run a pre wet system on your salters?


I have a pre-wet system on my salt truck.


----------



## potskie

Holy skating rink!


----------



## Mr.Markus

potskie;1719986 said:


> Holy skating rink!


Much easier for me than yesterday, full salt home by 6am.


----------



## goel

Same here. Can't compare yesterday's conditions to today's quick run.


----------



## cet

We had a skiff of snow come through just before 6am. That sure helped with any icy conditions. Most of our stuff was out.

Full salt run tonight before schools back in tomorrow.


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1719987 said:


> Much easier for me than yesterday, full salt home by 6amdy .


Outside of a gravel lot and a few patches of remaining hard pack i had just wet yesterday. I kept checking throughout the day too as buddies of mine at 3 diff companies kept getting calls so i played it safe but and toured alot.  Lucky i guess. I aslo plowed the day before whereas they didn't so im blaming that. Defintily light ice but the super slick type.nothing like having water before you even get out of the truck to do the walks.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1719565 said:


> Mr.Markus;1719409 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not as impressive as you think...
> 
> That was perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop egging him on. We had an ice rink yesterday and just a bunch of icy runoff today. Were mixing sand in with our salt now as it looks like salt is going to become a hot commodity.
Click to expand...


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1720153 said:


> cet;1719565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop egging him on. We had an ice rink yesterday and just a bunch of icy runoff today. Were mixing sand in with our salt now as it looks like salt is going to become a hot commodity.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to order 2 loads in the morning. I'll let you know how I make out. This would be the earliest shortage I ever remember.
Click to expand...


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1720660 said:


> JD Dave;1720153 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to order 2 loads in the morning. I'll let you know how I make out. This would be the earliest shortage I ever remember.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 9 loads in the system for over a week with Canadian and Draglam was suppose to bring me 2 loads last week and brought me 1. I texted him yesterday about the other load and coming this week and he said maybe. We are only mixing in a bucket of sand to every 4 buckets of salt so it's not a lot. We have a huge problem with runoff at a couple places and the little bit of sand in the mix really helps reduce our usage. I know how these shortages work now so I'd rather start my process now since it's so damn early. Let me know your finding when you order tomorrow. BTW if you call the order desk and leave a message that puts you in line for your loads.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I hate temps like this, I have a property that I used to pile on the low end but due to construction and bins placed on site I'm piling on the high end, the runoff the last couple days is crazy. If you guys are having trouble getting salt I better order some now.:crying:


----------



## GMC Driver

Hearing the same here - get in line.

Gravel lots were a mess Friday night/Saturday morning. Decided against dumping more salt or sand on them - got out a scarifier and scratched all the hardpack off. Know that's not what some wanted to see, because now all the gravel is loosened up, but a couple days of traffic should cure that. Once the ice was peeled up, it melted off pretty quick after that.


----------



## cet

Canadian said maybe tomorrow. Draglam said this week and Salt Depot said today or tomorrow. If they all show up this week it will be a good problem to have.


----------



## goel

Don't you love southern Ontario in January? Rain during the day to freeze up at night. 

Hope the wind shows up and dries some of it up.


----------



## schrader

Warmer here today then it was Saturday, looks like some snow tomorrow night.


----------



## cet

Salt depot showed up today. Nice clean salt for a change from them.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I hate nights like this. 

Global says it will go to 0 tonight, but weather network and EC says plus 1... I am thinking just a salt to not have to worry and let it be used for tomorrow nights 2cm.


----------



## ff1221

Ships are moving in and out of Goderich, Icebreaker was brought in to clear a route, should calm the shortage a bit. They said Lake Huron is 1/2 frozen so it could change!


----------



## musclecarboy

We've ordered over 1,000 loads so far this year and other local municipalities are the same but we're being told salt will run dry if we all order at the same rate for another 6 weeks. Nobody knows if that's true or not but we aren't interested in testing it out! Thank goodness the weather looks calm for the next short while. F'n salt we're getting in has clumps the size of a basketball. Some of them aren't breaking after running them over with a 950H


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Piles*



Triple L;1719248 said:


> If anyone in Kitchener waterloo or Cambridge needs stacking / relocating services pm me... loader with 14' stacking height is available


Hey Chad, offering to push up piles in this city will get you tons of business... lol not all of it paid... 

My buddy got pulled over in KW again, this time WRP and they weighed and nailed him for 200kg over on his one ton pick with a mvp on the front and a 1.5yd sander full and sent his truck back to Stratford minus the plates on a flatbed... also nailed him for no CVOR and logbooks...

Not sure how or why you guys put up with that.... I avoid your area now....


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1721834 said:


> Hey Chad, offering to push up piles in this city will get you tons of business... lol not all of it paid...
> 
> My buddy got pulled over in KW again, this time WRP and they weighed and nailed him for 200kg over on his one ton pick with a mvp on the front and a 1.5yd sander full and sent his truck back to Stratford minus the plates on a flatbed... also nailed him for no CVOR and logbooks...
> 
> Not sure how or why you guys put up with that.... I avoid your area now....


Wow 200kg over and they do that!!!! What is the ticket for being overweight do you know?


----------



## potskie

He doesn't need a log book within 160kms as the crow flies from where he based out of. So it was probably a lack of a pre trip inspection. So I'm assuming he has no annual inspection either. WRP would have then done a quick mechanical and yanked the plates. They are insane around here. Like I said it's a money grab because they are coming up way short on their budget. But I am definitely tired of it.

He's kind of hosed now tho isn't he. From how I understand it they will want to see all defects corrected before they will return his plates. But the CVOR process takes about 30 days from what I understand now that you have to take a test to get it.


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1721867 said:


> Wow 200kg over and they do that!!!! What is the ticket for being overweight do you know?


it's based on the amount over. something like $5 a kg or $1 per 5 kg can't remember exactly. it's in the HTA if you want to look it up on the elaws website.


----------



## chachi1984

few people on kijiji selling bulk salt delivered

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-services...40-TONNES-PER-LOAD-OR-LESS-W0QQAdIdZ558367466


----------



## Grassman09

chachi1984;1721941 said:


> few people on kijiji selling bulk salt delivered
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-services...40-TONNES-PER-LOAD-OR-LESS-W0QQAdIdZ558367466


He just offering trucking? I'd assume the regular trucks would get 1st priority.

Not allot of salt at the docs in Hamilton but every time I pass there is a ship there. Not sure if its the same one each weekend. lol.


----------



## goel

Good morning to stay in bed around here.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I couldn't...with the temps forecast at 1 to-1 all morning I threw a load on just to keep the puddles fluid. Nothing dry around me yet.


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1722447 said:


> I couldn't...with the temps forecast at 1 to-1 all morning I threw a load on just to keep the puddles fluid. Nothing dry around me yet.


I decided the same around 3 and then at 5 as I was sliding sideways into my last site after almost leaving the road a couple times enroute to it I was very very happy I pre salted.  Because now I get to relax with the smart guys like you while a bunch of guys go racing around in rush hour traffic.


----------



## DeVries

Grassman, that ship has been there for a few weeks. They unloaded it and it sat since. The load that came out of that ship was really dark looking salt. They we putting it on the bigger pile yesterday. Almost wonder if it comes from the south somewhere.


----------



## Triple L

potskie;1722448 said:


> I decided the same around 3 and then at 5 as I was sliding sideways into my last site after almost leaving the road a couple times enroute to it I was very very happy I pre salted.  Because now I get to relax with the smart guys like you while a bunch of guys go racing around in rush hour traffic.


X2 I left at 3 and seen 2 salt trucks the whole night... makes you question your judgement at the time


----------



## Ant118

Wow got pulled over by Ministry of Finance that's a first for me. Dipped my tanks to check for clear or color. I always got pulled by MTO for that ? I said I'm sure I paid my taxes lol. He said no we handle cigerettes and fuel. I lifted up my smokes and said wanna check them lol.


----------



## greywynd

Ant118;1722557 said:


> Wow got pulled over by Ministry of Finance that's a first for me. Dipped my tanks to check for clear or color. I always got pulled by MTO for that ? I said I'm sure I paid my taxes lol. He said no we handle cigerettes and fuel. I lifted up my smokes and said wanna check them lol.


Quite common for that around here, as a lot of folks buy smokes from the reserves.


----------



## Ant118

greywynd;1722565 said:


> Quite common for that around here, as a lot of folks buy smokes from the reserves.


Ya I can see by you or Hamilton or orillia. First for me in the aurora area. He asked if I buy fuel from farmers in the area. So I think it's people buying color from farmers


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;1722482 said:


> Grassman, that ship has been there for a few weeks. They unloaded it and it sat since. The load that came out of that ship was really dark looking salt. They we putting it on the bigger pile yesterday. Almost wonder if it comes from the south somewhere.


Could be the salt from the New York mine. I know the us salt I got last year was like that. Allot of fines and allot of dirt in it. I see it all over the parking lots in buffalo.


----------



## Grassman09

Ant118;1722557 said:


> Wow got pulled over by Ministry of Finance that's a first for me. Dipped my tanks to check for clear or color. I always got pulled by MTO for that ? I said I'm sure I paid my taxes lol. He said no we handle cigerettes and fuel. I lifted up my smokes and said wanna check them lol.


They know by the bad odor or break them apart and check for all the seeds sticks and stems in the smokes. I know a few ppl who buy those smokes.


----------



## potskie

Ant118;1722571 said:


> Ya I can see by you or Hamilton or orillia. First for me in the aurora area. He asked if I buy fuel from farmers in the area. So I think it's people buying color from farmers


Once a year they sit across from the Farmers Market and dip tanks around here. They also aimlessly drive around and look for out door tanks to dip and inspect. Had that happen once. Just minding my own business organizing the yard when a ministry of economy enforcement truck pulls in and the officer grills me and dips and measures the fuel storage tanks.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I need to remove the back of the back seat on a 2014 Gmc 3500. It looks like it has two metal hangers that are slid in to holders on the back wall. Can someone give me
Some ideas on how to get this out?


----------



## Mr.Markus

That's too new for me to know for sure but the older ones were joined to the bottom section..Four main bolts holding seat to floor, one bolt holding seat belt to floor, & one bolt in the front/center seat leg locking the two seats together. Then just lift the entire seat straight up to unhook from back wall.HTH.


----------



## G.Landscape

potskie;1722629 said:


> Once a year they sit across from the Farmers Market and dip tanks around here. They also aimlessly drive around and look for out door tanks to dip and inspect. Had that happen once. Just minding my own business organizing the yard when a ministry of economy enforcement truck pulls in and the officer grills me and dips and measures the fuel storage tanks.


They came into our yard once last year and dipped a few of our trucks that were sitting in the yard. Although really I doubt the ticket would hold any ground if they vehicle was not on public roads at the time of issue. Maybe it was filled by accident by a new guy and that's why its at the shop.....I think it would be pretty easy to fight. Would they be on your ass every day after that, yea probably.


----------



## G.Landscape

Lynden-Jeff;1722830 said:


> I need to remove the back of the back seat on a 2014 Gmc 3500. It looks like it has two metal hangers that are slid in to holders on the back wall. Can someone give me
> Some ideas on how to get this out?


I usually find good info on http://www.gmupfitter.com/ but not sure of they have that stuff.


----------



## greywynd

I could care less what they find in a storage tank, just because it's there doesn't mean it's going to be used in an onroad vehicle.


----------



## cet

I ordered 2 loads of salt yesterday from Draglam. Got a call today that they are putting their price up $15/tonne because they're hauling from Quebec. Politely told them to cancel those and phoned Salt Depot. They'll be here tomorrow.


----------



## goel

Typical Draglam. I remember helping a company during the last shortage. They would pay me to line up and wait because they did not have a storage facility. Draglam jacked the prices by like 50 bucks a ton when picking up and would make you sign a sheet acknowledging and accepting the price increase. 

Salt depot always seems to pull thru. For me at least - whenever I have called.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Waiting for a load right now from salt depot, was supposed to be here today but now tonight. 1-3 is now flurries so hope it stays that way.


----------



## potskie

greywynd;1722883 said:


> I could care less what they find in a storage tank, just because it's there doesn't mean it's going to be used in an onroad vehicle.


He gave me some spiel about tank flushing and proper labelling plus a big red flag if there is only dyed in a yard where clearly clear use should be significantly higher.

Personally I think those visits are actually generated by disgruntled ex employees calling every ministry they can making any claim they can think of to get you in doo doo. I had a visit from the MOE who straight up told me an ex employee was accusing us of using round up still. About a month after the revenue visit. It was when the ban first came in so he just let me know it's illegal now and asked if he could have a quick look around the shop. Gave him free range and a master key and let him to it. He was satisfied and I never heard from them again.


----------



## greywynd

potskie;1722919 said:


> He gave me some spiel about tank flushing and proper labelling plus a big red flag if there is only dyed in a yard where clearly clear use should be significantly higher.
> 
> Personally I think those visits are actually generated by disgruntled ex employees calling every ministry they can making any claim they can think of to get you in doo doo. I had a visit from the MOE who straight up told me an ex employee was accusing us of using round up still. About a month after the revenue visit. It was when the ban first came in so he just let me know it's illegal now and asked if he could have a quick look around the shop. Gave him free range and a master key and let him to it. He was satisfied and I never heard from them again.


Well if there's a disgruntled employee here I know who it is!! One distinct advantage that I have. Actually now that I've gone back to punching a time clock I may have time to fix and set things up at home the way I'd like them to be.

Same old story, when things are busy it seems stuff never really gets done how you want it too.

Of course this job is in a union shop, and the contract comes due shortly. Many are worried if it ends up going to a strike. I just said "let it, I still have all my equipment."


----------



## goel

Lynden-Jeff;1722917 said:


> Waiting for a load right now from salt depot, was supposed to be here today but now tonight. 1-3 is now flurries so hope it stays that way.


Lol. We should talk more. I bumped the first load of this past Monday morning until Friday because I needed to get some old stuff that got a little rained on used up this week first.

Thanks for dropping the truck tires off. It was a rubber day. Also had new fronts installed on the backhoe today.

Knew the oldies were getting worn, but they classify as slicks compared to the new tires. )


----------



## StratfordPusher

Triple L;1721867 said:


> Wow 200kg over and they do that!!!! What is the ticket for being overweight do you know?


Seems he didn't have a CVOR and weighed 4700 .
So he got charged for no CVR.. no trip inspection, over his annual safety by 4 days
and 200 k over ..close to a grand in fines.. not to mention towing to Stratford and recertification etc..


----------



## goel

StratfordPusher;1722939 said:


> Seems he didn't have a CVOR and weighed 4700 .
> So he got charged for no CVR.. no trip inspection, over his annual safety by 4 days
> and 200 k over ..close to a grand in fines.. not to mention towing to Stratford and recertification etc..


Have him call in on day 12 and see if the tickets are in the system. If they are not they would have to track you down and re serve the tickets in person to you before 6 months are up.

I had a nice m t o fella forget to put the ticket in the system once for a trailer that was 2 weeks past sticker. Called in, checked. Not in system, so can't pay it. Does not exist.

They are not like o p p or muni pol ice where the system is at the office. They have to do the extra work of dropping them off to get the tickets registered in the system.


----------



## edgeair

potskie;1722629 said:


> Once a year they sit across from the Farmers Market and dip tanks around here. They also aimlessly drive around and look for out door tanks to dip and inspect. Had that happen once. Just minding my own business organizing the yard when a ministry of economy enforcement truck pulls in and the officer grills me and dips and measures the fuel storage tanks.


When do we get to grill them about why the fuel tax rebate program went bye bye for off road vehicles buying clear diesel that we don't have to. It works both ways, or it should....


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1722909 said:


> I ordered 2 loads of salt yesterday from Draglam. Got a call today that they are putting their price up $15/tonne because they're hauling from Quebec. Politely told them to cancel those and phoned Salt Depot. They'll be here tomorrow.


I ordered today from Draglam there was no mention of a increase. My salt comes out of Ayer which orgianly comes from Michigan. I heard from a guy today that pick up prices is $119.00


----------



## potskie

StratfordPusher;1722939 said:


> Seems he didn't have a CVOR and weighed 4700 .
> So he got charged for no CVR.. no trip inspection, over his annual safety by 4 days
> and 200 k over ..close to a grand in fines.. not to mention towing to Stratford and recertification etc..


What I find interesting is a year ago I got the exact same charges yet I was 380 kg over cvor (4881) plus I was over rgw and all I had to do was give the station a quick salt to get under 4500 and I was allowed to go on my disgruntled way. Its amazing the inconsistentcy in enforcement.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

goel;1722933 said:


> Lol. We should talk more. I bumped the first load of this past Monday morning until Friday because I needed to get some old stuff that got a little rained on used up this week first.
> 
> Thanks for dropping the truck tires off. It was a rubber day. Also had new fronts installed on the backhoe today.
> 
> Knew the oldies were getting worn, but they classify as slicks compared to the new tires. )


No worries, I forgot the lugs so they are still in my back seat, remind me when we meet and ill give em to you. Hope that salt comes today!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Salt came, was supposed to be a walking floor or pup dump but of course they send a 50ft long dump which wont dump in our dome. The guy was clown apparently to saying he was going to leave and it would take a week for a walking floor. Just means moving 45 ton with a skidsteer. Great....


----------



## chachi1984

legends is still 110 pickup
the guy I usually get from went up 5 bucks but hes still cheaper than the places around here


----------



## schrader

Huh no snow overnight, not used to this not plow inch everyday, might get a chance to get some other stuff done around the house that I have been putting off for months


----------



## snowplowchick

Hey boys, 

Re: Dipper guy/Ministry, if you have coloured in your vehicle or the dye in your filter, they will inspect your yard, dip and take mileage and audit your fuel receipts.

If you can't show clear diesel receipts for the mileage, they assume and tax you as if you only used coloured. Pretty expensive,


----------



## JD Dave

chachi1984;1721941 said:


> few people on kijiji selling bulk salt delivered
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-services...40-TONNES-PER-LOAD-OR-LESS-W0QQAdIdZ558367466


I'm guessing they're are selling the part loads they're are stealing from me, private contractors and municipalities. If United hauls your salt, I'd be jumping up on the truck and making sure it still looks like it's loaded right and nothing is dumped off.


----------



## ROTHLAND

This morning was a joke finally! Less then 1cm in Oak, Burlington, Mississauga, Brampton. Salted the **** out of everything anyways. Sites are finally looking good. Dry in almost all areas, even parking spots. No more melting during the day and freezing at night. 

Would be nice to finally get a couple days off.

Cheers all!


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1723384 said:


> I'm guessing they're are selling the part loads they're are stealing from me, private contractors and municipalities. If United hauls your salt, I'd be jumping up on the truck and making sure it still looks like it's loaded right and nothing is dumped off.


Heard you are opening up a salt mine there. Maybe its because you are Brampton that's why you have them haul to you? My last load from draglam was delivered by a white guy but usually its some numbered company and a indian guy and he is usually pissing on the side of his truck as everyone on the 401 watches.


----------



## chachi1984

anyone know the December snow fall for ontario


----------



## R.G.PEEL

chachi1984;1723776 said:


> anyone know the December snow fall for ontario


I think the official amount was "Lots"


----------



## Landcare - Mont

chachi1984;1723776 said:


> anyone know the December snow fall for ontario


Here - try this - http://climate.weather.gc.ca/

Ontario's pretty big - you might need to be a bit more specific.


----------



## Grassman09

Its official Draglam wants more for salt now. They say they are paying $77Tonne and now want $85 tonne delivered. 

On another note what trans oil do you run in GMs? Trans Syn? I have a really bad vibration that comes and goes in the 5500. A vibration and growling sound. Had the trans oil changed last month new filters too. He put in Transflo Dexron VI fluid. The u joints are fine in it. The new fluid in it looks fine and smells fine. The old stuff was not so nice looking apparently but didn't have any issues prior to the change.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1723652 said:


> Heard you are opening up a salt mine there. Maybe its because you are Brampton that's why you have them haul to you? My last load from draglam was delivered by a white guy but usually its some numbered company and a indian guy and he is usually pissing on the side of his truck as everyone on the 401 watches.


What's Brampton have to do with me. Our yard is on the mississauga Toronto border and if you buy from Canadian or Cargill your getting It trucked by the same carrier. My farm is in Caledon.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1724150 said:


> Its official Draglam wants more for salt now. They say they are paying $77Tonne and now want $85 tonne delivered.
> 
> On another note what trans oil do you run in GMs? Trans Syn? I have a really bad vibration that comes and goes in the 5500. A vibration and growling sound. Had the trans oil changed last month new filters too. He put in Transflo Dexron VI fluid. The u joints are fine in it. The new fluid in it looks fine and smells fine. The old stuff was not so nice looking apparently but didn't have any issues prior to the change.


You're probably hearing/feeling your trans cooler. Check your temp guage, when you feel it....no biggie.


----------



## Seedsworkshop

Hi I am new to this business and doing resident driveway. Would like to ask if anyone knows any garage in Markham area that fix truck. I am driving a 2000 Chevrolet Silverado. Thanks for help


----------



## goel

Grassman09;1724150 said:


> Its official Draglam wants more for salt now. They say they are paying $77Tonne and now want $85 tonne delivered.


Drag lam was actually calling other suppliers trying to get them to also increase prices.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Seedsworkshop;1724260 said:


> Hi I am new to this business and doing resident driveway. Would like to ask if anyone knows any garage in Markham area that fix truck. I am driving a 2000 Chevrolet Silverado. Thanks for help


Give me a call, 416 737 8978


----------



## SHAWZER

Just a dusting here , more time to catch up on maintenance.


----------



## chachi1984

close to 5cm just got downgraded to 1-3 cm for gta


----------



## G.Landscape

chachi1984;1725090 said:


> close to 5cm just got downgraded to 1-3 cm for gta


Same here.

Just saw Stratford truck roll own my street as I was out salting. Man that things grabs your attention quick. No plows though, so I guess no snow out that way, haha.


----------



## schrader

Always a good day when you are doing routine maintenance on the v plow and find the centre pin broke and the end of the cylinder snapped off. Not sure when that happened but what are you going to do, all fixed and ready to go. The break was nice while it lasted looks like lots of winter to go yet.


----------



## SHAWZER

Boss v blade ? If so , u deal with place in Barrie or Maxwell ?


----------



## schrader

No more Boss for me, its a Fisher dealer in Stayner had it fixed up in an hour.


----------



## SHAWZER

Where is the dealer in Stayner ?


----------



## schrader

LT Equipment can get you what ever you need for Western, Fisher. Great guy to deal with.


----------



## Seedsworkshop

Pristine PM ltd;1724391 said:


> Give me a call, 416 737 8978


Thanks will ring you tomorrow afternoon


----------



## thebossman

Not much to do this morning.


----------



## thebossman

schrader;1725314 said:


> No more Boss for me, its a Fisher dealer in Stayner had it fixed up in an hour.


How do you like it vs the Boss?


----------



## chachi1984

heading out now
I see 10-15 cm for Niagara, 5 cm for Burlington,Orville,Mississauga, from Friday afternoon until Saturday morning


----------



## potskie

So much for 1-3, Full push this AM. Oh well it gave me a reason to go to Country Boy this morn. Nothing like some greasy as all hell CB to kick start the day!

I'm also beginning to think W***O dispatches based on forecast not actual conditions. Watched them dump an entire 2.5yds on the 1.25ish acre site next door to one I do rather than plow it. I will give em this it did start to melt but holy salt use!


----------



## G.Landscape

potskie;1726173 said:


> So much for 1-3, Full push this AM. Oh well it gave me a reason to go to Country Boy this morn. Nothing like some greasy as all hell CB to kick start the day!


Yep woke up at 3am to start my trip to North bay for Ice Fishing and thought, well that sucks for the fill in guys.

Although weather has made 400-401 a mess, two big truck accidents have slowed us down pretty good.


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1726178 said:


> Yep woke up at 3am to start my trip to North bay for Ice Fishing and thought, well that sucks for the fill in guys.
> 
> Although weather has made 400-401 a mess, two big truck accidents have slowed us down pretty good.


You hunting ski's on nipissing?


----------



## G.Landscape

potskie;1726207 said:


> You hunting ski's on nipissing?


Yep Callender bay, just got here. Couple inches of fresh snow, should be a good weekend.


----------



## DeVries

G.Landscape;1726219 said:


> Yep Callender bay, just got here. Couple inches of fresh snow, should be a good weekend.


Lucky bugger. At least post pics so we got something to drool about.


----------



## potskie

GF's got family in callender. Great fishing! Looks like we may have to not only race standers but wet some lines at some point. Ski's are my fish of choice. Good luck you lucky sob Thumbs Up


----------



## cet

G.Landscape;1726219 said:


> Yep Callender bay, just got here. Couple inches of fresh snow, should be a good weekend.


How are your electrical skills?
Want to change a light switch at my daughters house.


----------



## cet

I have never had plow mount bolts loosen up like my Boss plow does. Went to the shop yesterday and noticed the headset leaning forward. Not bad only 12 lose bolts, none of which I could even move. Had to cut them all off and replace them. Same crap last year.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1726594 said:


> I have never had plow mount bolts loosen up like my Boss plow does. Went to the shop yesterday and noticed the headset leaning forward. Not bad only 12 lose bolts, none of which I could even move. Had to cut them all off and replace them. Same crap last year.


My VXT is at the dealer getting a new quadrant put on it. It really did not like catching an edge of ice while angled. Nearly put my head through the window. I put lock nuts on the skin bolts and they still loosen off every now and then.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1726591 said:


> How are your electrical skills?
> Want to change a light switch at my daughters house.


I think he's young enough to date your daughter so I'd be careful.


----------



## G.Landscape

JD Dave;1726633 said:


> I think he's young enough to date your daughter so I'd be careful.


Who? Where? When? How Old...


----------



## JD Dave

G.Landscape;1726639 said:


> Who? Where? When? How Old...


I don't think he's going to find this as funny as we do. So I'm going to quit now.


----------



## Hysert

Talked to my inlaws last night down in florida... 39 degrees lmfao.... hope its better in febuary when we go to see them for a week!! Gonna look into a new toy for the summer down there! everything is cheap cheap. hopen to find a 2010 ish CTS V...


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1726647 said:


> I don't think he's going to find this as funny as we do. So I'm going to quit now.


She's old enough to look after herself so you would have a hard time getting to me. Plus her brother looks out for her pretty good and I'm not sure I would want to mess with him.

Looks like we might have an entire 24 hours off until the next round. Except for the backhoe guy. He is trying to rip ice from playgrounds. First one took 6 hours and he only has 11 to do.


----------



## schrader

I'm looking forward to one more nights sleep (keeping my fingers crossed). Weather for this week looks crazy cold and snowy. Was hoping to take a Vegas vacation at the end of the year but the wifey is not to interested, maybe I should take the girlfriend. Ya like I have time for a girlfriend.


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1727945 said:


> I'm looking forward to one more nights sleep (keeping my fingers crossed). Weather for this week looks crazy cold and snowy. Was hoping to take a Vegas vacation at the end of the year but the wifey is not to interested, maybe I should take the girlfriend. Ya like I have time for a girlfriend.


Good lord, one woman is enough, who the hell would want 2?


----------



## SHAWZER

HAHAHA hahaha


----------



## RAZOR

If anybody is interested, I have a Truck Craft 8 ft aluminum insert for sale. I bought it new in April. It has the headboard, tarp and sideboard kit.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1727834 said:


> She's old enough to look after herself so you would have a hard time getting to me. Plus her brother looks out for her pretty good and I'm not sure I would want to mess with him.
> 
> Looks like we might have an entire 24 hours off until the next round. Except for the backhoe guy. He is trying to rip ice from playgrounds. First one took 6 hours and he only has 11 to do.


Well from the what you've told me I know she has a really good head on her shoulders. I had 7 hour afternoon nap so I feel like a champ now. This is way to much of a full time job now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Problem for me is I need to feel like that at 2am, now I can't sleep.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1728072 said:


> Well from the what you've told me I know she has a really good head on her shoulders. I had 7 hour afternoon nap so I feel like a champ now. This is way to much of a full time job now.


Bet your kids had a field day with that nap.


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus;1728099 said:


> Problem for me is I need to feel like that at 2am, now I can't sleep.


I'll be about halfway home from Pearson then, need a wakeup call?


----------



## SHAWZER

NFL and beer day ?


----------



## thebossman

Looks like will be ddropping our blades in the a.m


----------



## SHAWZER

Bossman , have u been on hyway 26 lately , if so is the snow melting ?


----------



## schrader

Yup so much for the 2cm, we got close to 5cm with 10cm drifts and another band of LE coming down. Lots of winter to go yet.


----------



## Hysert

Just did monster jam with the kids!!! Those trucks take a beating... I swear there getting 25-30 feet of air with a 14000lbs truck.... nothing like the smell of alcohol burning 1500hp weapons


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Man.... salt isn't holding up, we are out for midnight, the wind did it I think. I am getting sick of this.


----------



## thebossman

SHAWZER;1728658 said:


> Bossman , have u been on hyway 26 lately , if so is the snow melting ?


no I haven't since early a.m. plows just went by my place on 7


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Melting well! Get it before the temps go down!!!


----------



## dingybigfoot

This non stop salt festival needs to take a rest.


----------



## Ant118

Well my sites look like they are gonna need a plow. Lots of drifts, not to mention they just added us into a squall warning.


----------



## greywynd

Left home about 2 this afternoon, wondering how much snow would be there later. 

Just got home, and there's less now than when I left, wind blew the rest away! 

I figured that after I got out of snow this winter that things would ease up, but there's really been no breaks from it yet!


----------



## ff1221

I went to bed figuring a quick cleanup, nothing fell yesterday it was just some drifts to deal with and woke up to 10+cm and it's still coming down hard. Glad I didn't waste the time cleaning up yesterday.


----------



## cet

I just finished plowing my run and now it's snowing again. I hit the Seniors home hard with salt so hopefully that stays out. Lots of traffic in the schools should help too but I bet we will be at least salting tomorrow night.

This year is a full time job with overtime.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

With all the tiny snowfalls, and the melt, there hasn't been many removals for us.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1729400 said:


> This year is a full time job with overtime.


I think everyone is getting sick of it! A little relief this week if the forecast is true and 2 loads of salt coming today (believe it when I see them)


----------



## musclecarboy

cet;1729400 said:


> This year is a full time job with overtime.


It really is, but keep that overtime coming!


----------



## SHAWZER

6-8 inches here plus drifts. A lot more than expected but nice and fluffy until u hit existing snow bank .


----------



## potskie

dingybigfoot;1729223 said:


> This non stop salt festival needs to take a rest.


I concur! This weeks forecast looks glorious! I'll probably spend all week if it's nice in the shop starting to strip apart the summer equip for paint and repairs. 

Waited all day for the forecasted snow to come... Nothing came. Woke up at 1 am to a bit o snow but it was just piled up in drifts. Only had to push two sites otherwise quick drift clean up and salt salt salt. One site had nothing in the parking lots I was confused until found it all on the sidewalks. They were drifted over a foot deep lol.


----------



## chachi1984

when i don't see any snowflakes on TWN allways makes me happy


----------



## G.Landscape

Well I am quite happy I didn;t have to do much last night, I needed the sleep/recovery. 

Windy days suck with small sites because they always drift in real bad, big open ones at least tend to blow themselves clear with only little bits around the edges to clean up. 

In other news, mostly small perch all weekend, but a few big pickerel. One on Sunday just before we left was probably 9lbs. She was a beauty!


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1729897 said:


> In other news, mostly small perch all weekend, but a few big pickerel. One on Sunday just before we left was probably 9lbs. She was a beauty!


Pictures? descriptions are about worth what they are written on 

Good weekend anyways?


----------



## G.Landscape

potskie;1729899 said:


> Pictures? descriptions are about worth what they are written on
> 
> Good weekend anyways?


Here's the perch, I don't have the pic of the big one...I will see if I can get it


----------



## DeVries

Very nice. Love eating them.


----------



## Triple L

Today is truck and trailer safety day in Kitchener... got pulled over and passed all the tests with flying colors, drove away smiling and with no tickets....


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1729931 said:


> Today is truck and trailer safety day in Kitchener... got pulled over and passed all the tests with flying colors, drove away smiling and with no tickets....


Glad I stayed away from that area today. Had enough fun with the MTO in Cornwall this weekend hauling a Deere home.



chachi1984;1729893 said:


> when i don't see any snowflakes on TWN allways makes me happy


That changes fast. The typical <1cm or ~1cm for the last half of the week. I'm sure lost of guys in town will be bladeing it up if it comes.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1729960 said:


> Glad I stayed away from that area today. Had enough fun with the MTO in Cornwall this weekend hauling a Deere home.
> 
> That changes fast. The typical <1cm or ~1cm for the last half of the week. I'm sure lost of guys in town will be bladeing it up if it comes.


Oh yeah? Your experience not so pleasant? What did you get nabbed for


----------



## Mr.Markus

Got a 12 hr run in the old truck. Looks like I'll have to wait a week for Boss plow parts to come in. So much for buy a boss. I could use some good weather I have to renew my license and re-write my air brake...


----------



## schrader

EC called for 2cm and WN called for 1cm ended up with at least 10cm not what I was expecting. Managed to get a 1" pin wedged between the blower fan and the housing on the Normand. Took 45 minutes and more than a few swear words to get that out. And ya its snowing here again.


----------



## Grassman09

No CVOR. Halton cop told me a year ago I don't need one. So I took his advice. Now that I need one I see its turned into even more of a cash grab. I also didn't have a log book on me just my pre trip and was over my hours and kms. He said it would be in my best interest to stay overnight. My plan was to turn and burn as usual. Not too pleasant but got off light.


----------



## CGM Inc.

schrader;1729973 said:


> EC called for 2cm and WN called for 1cm ended up with at least 10cm not what I was expecting. Managed to get a 1" pin wedged between the blower fan and the housing on the Normand. Took 45 minutes and more than a few swear words to get that out. And ya its snowing here again.


How do you like the blade and blower on the tractor? I might do that as well next time around but for sure a blower.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1729971 said:


> Got a 12 hr run in the old truck. Looks like I'll have to wait a week for Boss plow parts to come in. So much for buy a boss. I could use some good weather I have to renew my license and re-write my air brake...


What do you need and where did you try and get it?


----------



## schrader

The blade and blower work great together, the horst works well to contain and move the snow to where I can blow in on a lawn or in the bush. Very efficient and versatile set up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1730174 said:


> What do you need and where did you try and get it?


I need a front quadrant for a 9'2 poly vxt, tried delta,paramech,nestech,Twin,parkview,


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1730230 said:


> I need a front quadrant for a 9'2 poly vxt, tried delta,paramech,nestech,Twin,parkview,


Try Clark Moores in Brampton. Also did you just crack it or did you crack it and then twist it crap. Most times they can be fixed and a couple plates put in so you don't have problems again.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Thanks I'll try them in the morning. It is a little more than cracked... didn't feel like a bad trip, more of a tear than crack, looks difficult to get right again.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1730292 said:


> Thanks I'll try them in the morning. It is a little more than cracked... didn't feel like a bad trip, more of a tear than crack, looks difficult to get right again.


He's checking if they have one now. I'll let you know. They all break in the same spot. I'd suggest putting a piece of flat plate on top of where it cracked on the new one to save yourself some pain later.


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1729973 said:


> EC called for 2cm and WN called for 1cm ended up with at least 10cm not what I was expecting. Managed to get a 1" pin wedged between the blower fan and the housing on the Normand. Took 45 minutes and more than a few swear words to get that out. And ya its snowing here again.


Woke up to 10cm this morning, had about 20 by the time it quit. Places I did at 6 this morning have 6-8cm in them but for now it's stopped (knock on wood). Get everything cleaned up tomorrow then maybe a reprieve (ya that's wishful thinking) and go cut some wood now that the gator is finally set up to go.


----------



## CGM Inc.

schrader;1730177 said:


> The blade and blower work great together, the horst works well to contain and move the snow to where I can blow in on a lawn or in the bush. Very efficient and versatile set up.


That's awesome!


----------



## Nestech

Mr.Markus;1730230 said:


> I need a front quadrant for a 9'2 poly vxt, tried delta,paramech,nestech,Twin,parkview,


Couldn't talk anyone to take it from a new plow box? Or no one had any new ones left!
Sorry I couldn't help

Nes-Tech


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Sure would be nice if a kijiji deal popped up. Haven't seen one in a while. Just some guy pushing these artic sectionals as the greatest plows ever. Lol 

we have been very busy. Advertising is backfiring 
The phone rings nonstop and we really can't accommodate more. 

my town guy has turned out good. Other guys have had a are time scraping with the pushers on the bobcats but they are getting it 

We had ice dam the roof at the plaza a week or so ago. It caused a huge mess and the restoration people are fixing it all. 

Just when I thought we were going to get a break we are packing everything and moving store into office trailer.


----------



## JD Dave

They are the best Dean. Sorry to hear about your leak.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1730230 said:


> I need a front quadrant for a 9'2 poly vxt, tried delta,paramech,nestech,Twin,parkview,


That's because I took marks (nestech) last one the other week, took it out of a brand new plow box... I felt really bad as now he can't sell that plow but shows his customer service is impeccable! Thanks again buddy


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1730447 said:


> They are the best Dean.


I'll put my live edge beside an arctic sectional any day


----------



## cet

How does the clear lens come off the headlight on the vxt. Is it just the 4 tabs. The plastic chrome cover has come off the front of the high beam bulb.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1730716 said:


> How does the clear lens come off the headlight on the vxt. Is it just the 4 tabs. The plastic chrome cover has come off the front of the high beam bulb.


They are sealed. When mine broke off they gave me one under warranty.


----------



## G.Landscape

ff1221;1730341 said:


> Woke up to 10cm this morning, had about 20 by the time it quit. Places I did at 6 this morning have 6-8cm in them but for now it's stopped (knock on wood). Get everything cleaned up tomorrow then maybe a reprieve (ya that's wishful thinking) and go cut some wood now that the gator is finally set up to go.


That's a nice machine. The guy up at the ice fishing place had a polaris like that with full cab for hauling gear/people around. Pretty slick setup. Think he said his setup was like 25k with tracks and cab. Pretty expensive for just a toy.


----------



## JD Dave

I think Markus just found a new Boss dealer.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Easier drive for me too... and you don't get the Kitchener attitude...
Thanks Dave


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1730972 said:


> Easier drive for me too... and you don't get the Kitchener attitude...
> Thanks Dave


They sell fisher too? Was out at Delta today and I'm pretty much fed up with that joint.


----------



## Alpha Property

hey, does anyone have a supplier ( i need them in burlington but willing to truck them a bit) for the cheap concreate "moffia" blocks to make a quick salt pile with? I think i need like 6-12 depending on size and pricing?
thanks


----------



## JD Dave

potskie;1730976 said:



> They sell fisher too? Was out at Delta today and I'm pretty much fed up with that joint.


They only sell Boss as they're a JD Dealer.


----------



## G.Landscape

Alpha Property;1731054 said:


> hey, does anyone have a supplier ( i need them in burlington but willing to truck them a bit) for the cheap concreate "moffia" blocks to make a quick salt pile with? I think i need like 6-12 depending on size and pricing?
> thanks


We got a bunch from Tri-City Ready Mix here in Kitchener Area. I don't remember exactly but I think they were about $50 each for 4'x4'x2'.

And because everything is better with Videos....


----------



## goel

Alpha Property;1731054 said:


> hey, does anyone have a supplier ( i need them in burlington but willing to truck them a bit) for the cheap concreate "moffia" blocks to make a quick salt pile with? I think i need like 6-12 depending on size and pricing?
> thanks


Just call a couple concrete companies. In Milton last time I called (couple months ago) they were $35.00 p/u price.


----------



## ff1221

G.Landscape;1730916 said:


> That's a nice machine. The guy up at the ice fishing place had a polaris like that with full cab for hauling gear/people around. Pretty slick setup. Think he said his setup was like 25k with tracks and cab. Pretty expensive for just a toy.


Ya if we put the cab on it next year thats about what we'll have in it but we use it for work and play, pretty useful around the farm.

And because everything is better with videos!


----------



## BC Handyman

JD Dave;1731075 said:


> They only sell Boss as they're a JD Dealer.


Are you saying Boss & JD Dealers have a relationship? could I possibly get a boss from JD?


----------



## potskie

ff1221;1731390 said:


>


AND A WILD JOHN DEERE APPEARS! sorry made my self laugh pretty hard with that.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221;1731390 said:


> Ya if we put the cab on it next year thats about what we'll have in it but we use it for work and play, pretty useful around the farm.
> 
> And because everything is better with videos!


What are you doing Mike!!? Deere's,Kubotas on the same farm...working in harmony that's just crazy!


----------



## GMC Driver

Weird weather phenom here last night - light lake effect snow was coming down, yet the night sky was clear. Could see alot of stars - it's like the snow was forming at low altitude without cloud formations. Really strange!

For all the lake effect that we've had in the past 24 hours, hasn't even accumulated to more than 1cm. Salt is pretty ineffective, so we're scraping again.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Some front axle carnage to deal with in the Ford today. Mechanic asked me "What does it sound like? " I said ""About $1500 Lol" 

He took it for a drive and says "I don't think that is the problem, sounds more like $2000 to me" expensive laughs, but I got a kick out of it.


----------



## ff1221

potskie;1731492 said:


> AND A WILD JOHN DEERE APPEARS! sorry made my self laugh pretty hard with that.


We don't shoot at those ones during Deer season, to expensive!



Mr.Markus;1731514 said:


> What are you doing Mike!!? Deere's,Kubotas on the same farm...working in harmony that's just crazy!


I love that Kubota Mini Ex, and there is even a Massey Ferguson that comes out to play, but fear not no Case IH or New Hollands to be found!:laughing:


----------



## schrader

Had light snow all day and most of the night last night, just enough we had to shovel and sand. Glad we had no wind because it was one cold morning. Nice to finally see the sun out.


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;1732003 said:


> but fear not no Case IH or New Hollands to be found!:laughing:


Your a very smart man.


----------



## JD Dave

BC Handyman;1731394 said:


> Are you saying Boss & JD Dealers have a relationship? could I possibly get a boss from JD?


No just this dealer. I don't think John Deere likes their dealers selling other lines of equipment very much. Plus most dealers don't want to be bothered screwing with pickups.


----------



## CGM Inc.

GMC Driver;1731967 said:


> For all the lake effect that we've had in the past 24 hours, hasn't even accumulated to more than 1cm. Salt is pretty ineffective, so we're scraping again.


Wouldn't you be better off just to leave it? We typically salt after any plow. What has this world come to that we can't drive in 1cm of snow! All for liability


----------



## SHAWZER

x 2


----------



## Mr.Markus

Boss is fixed , oil changed, stocked up on parts, renewed my license, aced the test, and renewed my health card. The sun is shinning in the living room right on the couch for a perfect afternoon nap... these little victories are a nice pleasure for my day off after the past couple months....


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1732260 said:


> Boss is fixed , oil changed, stocked up on parts, renewed my license, aced the test, and renewed my health card. The sun is shinning in the living room right on the couch for a perfect afternoon nap... these little victories are a nice pleasure for my day off after the past couple months....


Good to know, thought maybe I was going to have to loan you that Speedwing back!


----------



## Mr.Markus

LOL I did surprizing well the other day in my old truck with the arctic. The route took a little longer and I almost pulled it up to the diesel at the gas station but the sites look as they should. Had to buy an air freshener for it... when she got warm there was a hint of dead mouse smell.


----------



## chachi1984

environment canada just posted 5-10cm for gta at 3:30
but WTN says close to 1 as of now


----------



## schrader

Well thats great, winter has always been a challenge for us but this year has to be one of the worst years I can remember. The snow just never seems to stop, had few days off during the thaw but other than that we have been out every single night. It has been hard on the family and the social life, just working too many hours this year no time to do anything else.Looks like the lakes are close to freezing over, hope that slows things down a bit.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Friday evening into Sat is shaping up worse....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, I am getting sick of forecasts. I should stop looking and just deal with what comes.


----------



## DeVries

We already have the fog snow coming down that does not show up on radar, just annoying. One site we have salted 32 times already this season.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's coming down here too, not on radar just steady misting snow.


----------



## chachi1984

twn is saying 40% for burlington,oakville so maybe it will blow over


----------



## GMC Driver

Stephan - I would agree with you. We did not scrape everything, and those that we left looked the same as the ones we scraped by noon. Difference is - the ones we scraped wouldn't wait till noon, they want/have to be clear for the morning. So it is frustrating, but it is also what we signed up for.


Tonight EC and WN aren't in too much agreement. NWS is looking to agree with WN - wait and see.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Marcus, it is accumulating?


----------



## goel

If I ever wanted to go back to a simple office job, damit this year would be the one to make up your mind quick. But, I just did some invoicing for my extras, so I might be tired but smiling again. 

Rough calculation, we are basically 1/2 way thru this winter give or take a week (last week of nov to now). Bring on feb and march so we can finally have a life


----------



## Mr.Markus

1.5 cm Jon (Sorry trying to pre sleep.) Good morning for back pack blowers on walks.


----------



## CGM Inc.

chachi1984;1732614 said:


> twn is saying 40% for burlington,oakville so maybe it will blow over


Looks like it did.....


----------



## chachi1984

ya looks like it, going to clean some sidewalks and salt just to keep people happy


----------



## Mr.Markus

I had some residual salt on some newly paved sites that was working, I topped everything off, hopefully the sun comes out today.


----------



## DeVries

We are under a snow squall watch now. That make 3 days in a row with snow. 

As of yesterday last years total snow fall was 106.4 cm's and this years total so far is 97.2 cm's for our area.


----------



## Alpha Property

This is just stupid, snowing away with not a thing showing up on radar..... got to be one of the most frusterating occurances i've had yet, And its been happenining all week! Is there anywhere online to get access to more traffic cams that just what the weathernetwork has listed?


----------



## DeVries

This is what I use Steve http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=BUF&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=yes

I find its way more sensitive than E.C's radar.

This is also good just wish there was a smaller gap between St Kitts and Stoney Creek http://www.schaffrath.net/compass.html


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1733034 said:


> This is also good just wish there was a smaller gap between St Kitts and Stoney Creek http://www.schaffrath.net/compass.html


WOW! Amazing to see the difference in snow on pretty much 1 page!
We are up there too in saltings! Can't say I feel sorry for you out your way  Most of our competitors use sand/salt already....hope we can weezil through with salt.


----------



## ff1221

Next 5 days for us there is the potential for 45cm of snow, no end in sight this year, I'm with John on this one quit looking at the forecasts and just lok out the window each morning!


----------



## cet

Looking at the forecast for the next 4 days isn't going to help the salt shortage any. I am suppose to be spreading pickle mix at my Catholic schools. I have enough salt on hand, if I were to make pickle mix that it would last 35-40 times out. Kind of hard to continue to spreading straight salt, especially when I only bill for pickle.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I just get up and go for a drive at 2am regardless of the forecast. Then I'm up and I don't get caught with my pants down. Still nicer to have radar and stuff available in this day and age...


----------



## ff1221

I would do that but I have a hard time putting in the morning if there is nothing out there and I can't get back to sleep.


----------



## chachi1984

cet;1733432 said:


> Looking at the forecast for the next 4 days isn't going to help the salt shortage any. I am suppose to be spreading pickle mix at my Catholic schools. I have enough salt on hand, if I were to make pickle mix that it would last 35-40 times out. Kind of hard to continue to spreading straight salt, especially when I only bill for pickle.


ya the guy i get if from mixing some sand into his salt.


----------



## Mr.Markus

This is how I feel driving around town....


----------



## grandview

Mr.Markus;1733574 said:


> This is how I feel driving around town....


Would this fit?


----------



## grandview

They said lake Erie is at about 100% iced over so no more lake effect.


----------



## DeVries

Now all we need is Ontario to do the same.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Most of mine is from Huron, as of yesterday it's only 69%.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries;1733631 said:


> Now all we need is Ontario to do the same.


Haha 24% I blame Jon.


----------



## grandview

Any lake effect we get now they blame Georgian Bay.


----------



## SHAWZER

Maybe get a night off before snow hits the fan .


----------



## G.Landscape

Has the Weather Network been acting up for anyone else. Every couple of times i go on its either unavailable or just has errors when loading.


----------



## ff1221

I wish they were unavailable, last night was 1-3cm, just woke up to another 10cm. Oh well makes it a worthwhile push.


----------



## SHAWZER

Just a dusting here.


----------



## schrader

About 2cm here just enough to shovel again. The plowing could use a clean up but what's the point if it's going to snow all weekend.


----------



## G.Landscape

Its blowing around alot out there right now. Just finish some blow backs and wow could i ever thrown it far. Basically launch it straight up and let the wind carry it away. Tonight will be a blast it this wind keeps up with the addition of falling....this is my excited face:realmad:


----------



## Alpha Property

Wn has dropped to 60% chance for Niagara falls, hamilton and Burlington


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have some commercial properties out in the boonies that are calling already cause they're drifted in. Still blue sky and no snow just windy as %^$k! I'm happy it'll be the weekend for this system. They aren't calling for much but that wind will sure pile it up.
...went to plug my truck in and the cord caught on fire, guess I'll have to wire in a new plug.:realmad:


----------



## ROTHLAND

Alpha Property;1734501 said:


> Wn has dropped to 60% chance for Niagara falls, hamilton and Burlington


Ya 60 % instead of the 80% I think they were saying is def better. Now if we can only get their 1-3 for 2nite, 2-4 for overnight and sat morning down some more.

The winds probably gonna really mess things up. Praying for just a salting. Expecting it not to be though.


----------



## DeVries

Wind can work in your favour at times. Around here there is no snow left in the fields, most of it is in my driveway and filled in the pond nicely. I guess if the kids want to skate tomorrow they got some shovelling to do.

I'm good with the % chance down. At least erie is frozen over, no lake effect coming from there any more


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;1734594 said:


> Wind can work in your favour at times. Around here there is no snow left the fields, most of it is in my driveway and filled in the pond nicely. I guess if the kids want to skate tomorrow they got some shovelling to do.
> 
> I'm good with the % chance down. At least erie is frozen over, no lake effect coming from there any more


Come on Allard help the kids out and run the bobcat over the pond... Probably over 1.5 feet of ice? Lol


----------



## grandview

JD,time to make a road trip.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Blowing like crazy at my place, side roads are pretty messy for a while. Wind is sure the issue, cant ask anyone to go and do walks, etc. in such conditions. Let things taper off and deal with it then. Sure wont do anything before late morning.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1732260 said:


> , and renewed my health card.


Just did that too and I won't work Sunday afternoon or night xysport


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1734639 said:


> Just did that too and I won't work Sunday afternoon or night xysport


Monday starts at 1am...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1734677 said:


> Monday starts at 1am...


That's OK!


----------



## JD Dave

Yeah I could go for Sal's, I'll make it over one of these days. You need to come across the border a little ways and then a few of us will meet up.


----------



## ff1221

Bruce County is closed again, or most of it anyways!


----------



## schrader

That wind is just nasty, shovelling in the AM is going to suck.


----------



## DeVries

Hysert;1734619 said:


> Come on Allard help the kids out and run the bobcat over the pond... Probably over 1.5 feet of ice? Lol


I cleared it the other day with a snow blower and then took my chainsaw out and was going to cut a hole to see how thick it was, the saw has a 16" bar and it didn't cut all the way thru. I haven't seen that much ice in a while. I may run the mt on it but not the skidsteer, I'm scared to do that, don't feel like getting trapped under the ice in the cab.


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;1734905 said:


> I cleared it the other day with a snow blower and then took my chainsaw out and was going to cut a hole to see how thick it was, the saw has a 16" bar and it didn't cut all the way thru. I haven't seen that much ice in a while. I may run the mt on it but not the skidsteer, I'm scared to do that, don't feel like getting trapped under the ice in the cab.


I dont blame ya... had a buddy yrs ago put his sled in lake. After pulling him out his lower half was purple nearly lost his legs we managed to warm him up but to this day he has nerve damage...


----------



## chachi1984

DeVries;1734905 said:


> I cleared it the other day with a snow blower and then took my chainsaw out and was going to cut a hole to see how thick it was, the saw has a 16" bar and it didn't cut all the way thru. I haven't seen that much ice in a while. I may run the mt on it but not the skidsteer, I'm scared to do that, don't feel like getting trapped under the ice in the cab.


I do a lot of ice fishing, you can drive a truck on 12 inches of ice. I haven't done it but ive seen a lot of people do it


----------



## goel

With the gusts it sounds windy enough to blow the house away tonight.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Be safe guys.... looks nasty from where I sit.


----------



## ff1221

I think the drift across the back of my truck has completely buried the plow partner, don't really want to clean driveways that just lets the fools loose on the road!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I was just following a tow plow on the highway. I noticed a really cool feature. They have a green laser point shining in front of the truck showing the driver where the back edge will cut. I thought that was a great idea. Always wondered how they judge that.


----------



## potskie

R.G.PEEL;1735138 said:


> I was just following a tow plow on the highway. I noticed a really cool feature. They have a green laser point shining in front of the truck showing the driver where the back edge will cut. I thought that was a great idea. Always wondered how they judge that.


City of guelph has had those lasers for a few years now. They look cool in the blowing snow.

I'm fairly certain the weather man lied about the amount of snow.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm sitting on one of my lots that is pretty much bare. The guy below/east is plowing like crazy.... wonder where all his snow came from? lol


----------



## R.G.PEEL

What's the concensus here? I have plowed my route clean, it is still blowing like crazy and coming down. If I spread salt, I think the snow will just stick to it and pile up. I'd like to wait and plow again when it stops then drop salt. All the neighbors are salting though and making me second guess that.


----------



## potskie

R.G.PEEL;1735203 said:


> What's the concensus here? I have plowed my route clean, it is still blowing like crazy and coming down. If I spread salt, I think the snow will just stick to it and pile up. I'd like to wait and plow again when it stops then drop salt. All the neighbors are salting though and making me second guess that.


Your instinct on this is what I'm doing. Why waste salt.especially in a shortage.


----------



## Alpha Property

I m waiting to salt also


----------



## cet

Kind of hard to do a lot last night. The spots that were bad filled right back in 2 hours later to the point it didn't look like you had been.
Most of my stuff is closed tomorrow except for 4 schools. I might leave the rest until Sunday night and make an early start at it. Even though most of the guys are hourly they have had enough this winter.


----------



## Triple L

potskie;1735211 said:


> Your instinct on this is what I'm doing. Why waste salt.especially in a shortage.


From what I've heard salt is about cut right off, what's left is what's left, use it sparingly


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1735317 said:


> From what I've heard salt is about cut right off, what's left is what's left, use it sparingly


Hence why I'm not applying until sunday night / Mon morn. Too cold / blowy this weekend and monday looks to be good conditions to use it.

I wonder what the clowns that are just hammering it down today are doing in 2 weeks. Too bad I don't have my own stash and am sort of affected by them because I buy it nightly.

I know Draglam has completely stopped shipping has Sifto or Canadian yet?

Also so much for 5 - 10ish I plowed 6 inches off some lots this morning to plow another 6 inches off again around noon. Time to shut er down grab some sleepy and I'll be back at it tonight.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;1734594 said:


> Wind can work in your favour at times. Around here there is no snow left in the fields, most of it is in my driveway and filled in the pond nicely. I guess if the kids want to skate tomorrow they got some shovelling to do.
> 
> I'm good with the % chance down. At least erie is frozen over, no lake effect coming from there any more


True - but a frozen lake brings it's own issues. Take a look at the picture - along the shore of Lake Erie it's a different world. Drifting pretty crazy, all the snow sitting on the ice is being blown inland.



Hysert;1734619 said:


> Come on Allard help the kids out and run the bobcat over the pond... Probably over 1.5 feet of ice? Lol


My pond is 18" thick, the kids have been on it for a few weeks. I've thought about putting the skidsteer on it, but am still too chicken. Plus I need it to load salt at the yard.



Hysert;1734912 said:


> I dont blame ya... had a buddy yrs ago put his sled in lake. After pulling him out his lower half was purple nearly lost his legs we managed to warm him up but to this day he has nerve damage...


Couple of kids from up the road went through earlier this week.

http://www.wellandtribune.ca/2014/01/24/teens-survive-icy-ordeal


----------



## dingybigfoot

What's with the brownish pink salt that Salt Depot is off loading?
I found it very fine, and it had monster boulders in it.
Anyone know where they're getting it from?
My first assumption was the U.S.


----------



## Mr.Markus

We got another 30 cm. Drifts 4-5 ft high, couldn't leave the route if I wanted too. It's funny when my weekend customers call to say "We're stopping off at the weekend property on our way to Collingwood could you make sure it's plowed out by 8am?" .....sure. Got home and can't see the mail box anymore..... 
Nice soft light stuff...just won't fall off the blade cause there's nowhere for it to go....


----------



## potskie

dingybigfoot;1735470 said:


> What's with the brownish pink salt that Salt Depot is off loading?
> I found it very fine, and it had monster boulders in it.
> Anyone know where they're getting it from?
> My first assumption was the U.S.


Some told me Chili but I'm not sure I believe them.


----------



## chachi1984

potskie;1735395 said:


> Hence why I'm not applying until sunday night / Mon morn. Too cold / blowy this weekend and monday looks to be good conditions to use it.
> 
> I wonder what the clowns that are just hammering it down today are doing in 2 weeks. Too bad I don't have my own stash and am sort of affected by them because I buy it nightly.
> 
> I know Draglam has completely stopped shipping has Sifto or Canadian yet?
> 
> Also so much for 5 - 10ish I plowed 6 inches off some lots this morning to plow another 6 inches off again around noon. Time to shut er down grab some sleepy and I'll be back at it tonight.


thats who ruins it for everyone, guys who charge and over use just to make money.


----------



## musclecarboy

potskie;1735395 said:


> Hence why I'm not applying until sunday night / Mon morn. Too cold / blowy this weekend and monday looks to be good conditions to use it.
> 
> I wonder what the clowns that are just hammering it down today are doing in 2 weeks. Too bad I don't have my own stash and am sort of affected by them because I buy it nightly.
> 
> I know Draglam has completely stopped shipping has Sifto or Canadian yet?
> 
> Also so much for 5 - 10ish I plowed 6 inches off some lots this morning to plow another 6 inches off again around noon. Time to shut er down grab some sleepy and I'll be back at it tonight.


Sifto froze orders for 2 weeks for municipalities on Thursday. No more 220kg/km I guess!


----------



## schrader

Looks like some of us are going to be using sand then. I'm down to 35 ton of salt, going to run straight sand until the temps warm up a bit and then hope I can make the season on what I got,


----------



## Triple L

chachi1984;1735592 said:


> thats who ruins it for everyone, guys who charge and over use just to make money.


X2, I know a guy who put 50 ton down today and thinks he's the coolest


----------



## CGM Inc.

We plowed and salted. Put down maybe 1.5 T at critical places. Will see how it goes. The way the cities pound it down there is no surprise we get cut off. Ridiculous!


----------



## Grassman09

potskie;1735533 said:


> Some told me Chili but I'm not sure I believe them.


Quebec is what Draglam said. But I was searching a few weeks back and heard about a co in Colarado and this salt I have from Draglam looks like it. Surprised they didn't charge more then what they upped my price to.

I remember bidding on a bunch of sites for Region of peel and in the bid it said you MUST have salt even in a shortage. Wonder how that works.



potskie;1735395 said:


> I know Draglam has completely stopped shipping


Where and when did you get that news from?


----------



## potskie

Grassman09;1735731 said:


> Quebec is what Draglam said. But I was searching a few weeks back and heard about a co in Colarado and this salt I have from Draglam looks like it. Surprised they didn't charge more then what they upped my price to.
> 
> I remember bidding on a bunch of sites for Region of peel and in the bid it said you MUST have salt even in a shortage. Wonder how that works.
> 
> Where and when did you get that news from?


Monday the guys i sub for were told this by draglam as they got their last load. Then Tuesday a good friend of mine in Waterloo was also informed of this by them as they got their last load.


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1735624 said:


> X2, I know a guy who put 50 ton down today and thinks he's the coolest


You said you wouldn't tell anybody.....haha.

I salted one property today. Looks like alot of guys around town held off on salt today too, most properties which are usually clear or slushy were still hard pack.


----------



## JD Dave

Yes Draglam isn't shipping any and they've closed all of there depots except Concord.


----------



## chachi1984

the one on 3rd line/speers had the flashing light going
I was told b someone else they are only selling to people who prepaid.


----------



## cet

chachi1984;1736297 said:


> the one on 3rd line/speers had the flashing light going
> I was told b someone else they are only selling to people who prepaid.


I wonder how many people would had prepaid enough money.
I'm already through more then last year.
I think its time to start spreading pickle.

I'm in for Sal's. Either a DD or hotel might be in order.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1736319 said:


> I wonder how many people would had prepaid enough money.
> I'm already through more then last year.
> I think its time to start spreading pickle.
> 
> I'm in for Sal's. Either a DD or hotel might be in order.


If we tell Jon were stopping at the casino on the way home he will drive.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1736348 said:


> If we tell Jon were stopping at the casino on the way home he will drive.


I'm in too


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hahaha - fallsview might need a visit...


----------



## ROTHLAND

chachi1984;1736297 said:


> the one on 3rd line/speers had the flashing light going
> I was told b someone else they are only selling to people who prepaid.


That place on 3rd line is now getting their salt elsewhere after Draglam stopped selling it. They are open whenever the light is on. Was in there yesterday. Not for pre pays only.

Ya I was at the other Draglam in Oakville around 6am yesterday and they would only give me 1 ton. Said they were conserving (Still had quite a decent sized pile there) and were closing at 7am. Now it sounds like they're all closed except Concord.


----------



## ROTHLAND

Just checked out the Draglam site and now about half of their sites are reopening at 12am tonight. 

Maybe an early am scraping and salting with a few days off after !!xysport


----------



## JD Dave

In wonder what Draglam is going to charge now for pickup?


----------



## Grassman09

ROTHLAND;1736589 said:


> Just checked out the Draglam site and now about half of their sites are reopening at 12am tonight.
> 
> Maybe an early am scraping and salting with a few days off after !!xysport


They will probably charge you double for salt now too. Especially since is comes from Chili. Even if it did I doubt they could have had it floated over here that quick unless they have air planes that can now haul bulk material.

I rear a article on Landscpe Ontario site. Ice Storm affects supply

Best line from it...
"Persia says the problem is short-term, and doesn't expect it to last much longer. He added that he was pleased to see that nobody in the industry is 'gouging' and taking advantage of the situation."

Must have blinders on..


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1736375 said:


> Hahaha - fallsview might need a visit...


Well we should plan a day in the next couple weeks. Should be a fun day of drinking and making fun of
Chad. Then we will stop in at the casino pick up
A grand or so each and call it a night.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1736604 said:


> Well we should plan a day in the next couple weeks. Should be a fun day of drinking and making fun of
> Chad. Then we will stop in at the casino pick up
> A grand or so each and call it a night.


Not sure I'm good enough to play cards but I'm in.
With these forecasts it might be a 6:30 am call saying lets go. Or an April 15th booking. If we wanted to stay over I'm sue I could get my wifes discounted rate.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1736625 said:


> Not sure I'm good enough to play cards but I'm in.
> With these forecasts it might be a 6:30 am call saying lets go. Or an April 15th booking. If we wanted to stay over I'm sue I could get my wifes discounted rate.


Lol. It can be a last minute thing. I would kind of like to make it home though. Staying over night with guys I met on the internet is kind of weird. Lol


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1736631 said:


> Lol. It can be a last minute thing. I would kind of like to make it home though. Staying over night with guys I met on the internet is kind of weird. Lol


Not like you haven't done it before.
You might spend he entire night at the card table.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1736636 said:


> Not like you haven't done it before.
> You might spend he entire night at the card table.


I think our first date was to Sals.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1736640 said:


> I think our first date was to Sals.


And I got home a 3.But you did pay


----------



## chachi1984

ROTHLAND;1736587 said:


> That place on 3rd line is now getting their salt elsewhere after Draglam stopped selling it. They are open whenever the light is on. Was in there yesterday. Not for pre pays only.
> 
> the one on 3rd line is a draglam location , its on there site


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1736640 said:


> I think our first date was to Sals.


And Chris probably thought damn this guy is a cheap a$$$... Grandview on the other hand, thought it was the charcoal steak house... crazy Americans LOL


----------



## cet

Triple L;1736721 said:


> And Chris probably thought damn this guy is a cheap a$$$... Grandview on the other hand, thought it was the charcoal steak house... crazy Americans LOL


Neither on of us had ever been there. Some random street with a bar. I left my truck and trailer on the street with at least $10,000 worth of stuff on it.
Great wings.


----------



## grandview

cet;1736748 said:


> Neither on of us had ever been there. Some random street with a bar. I left my truck and trailer on the street with at least $10,000 worth of stuff on it.
> Great wings.


Just be glad you didn't use the valet parking there.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1736748 said:


> Neither on of us had ever been there. Some random street with a bar. I left my truck and trailer on the street with at least $10,000 worth of stuff on it.
> Great wings.


Remember the guy at the western dealer. You can tell you guys he known each for a long time. Ummm no we just met this morning. I don't think he believed us. Lol. My wife wanted your license plate number just in case I never came back.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1736795 said:


> Remember the guy at the western dealer. You can tell you guys he known each for a long time. Ummm no we just met this morning. I don't think he believed us. Lol. My wife wanted your license plate number just in case I never came back.


Did she ever tell you whether that was a good thing or bad thing?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahaha - she paid up the life insurance policy!!!

Man... we have about 5 inches now... I think it is worse for South Scarborough and east.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Light snow???!!!! Forget you TWN!!!!!


----------



## ff1221

Oh, it's light.....and fluffy, but there is a ****load of it!


----------



## DeVries

Ya............... full plow here again too, nice 2-4 cm's. Whatever.


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;1737232 said:


> Ya............... full plow here again too, nice 2-4 cm's. Whatever.


Draglam has a 1 ton max/customer at $119/ton posted on the window of their etobicoke yard but they let me have 2.5 tonne at $90 so it wasn't all bad. Just saw Clintar salting a toysrus with a good 5 cm of snow on it. I shake my head.


----------



## DeVries

I saw guys last night salting their lots, guess some people don't check radar cause at that time there was still part of the system in Michigan. just drove past a few lots and they have at least 8cms on them, what a waste of salt.


----------



## potskie

I think they should just start forecasting 10 - 15 every night. That way when they are wrong its a pleasant surprise at least.

Windier than frig too.


----------



## chachi1984

a good 2-4 of snow in burlington, snow still coming down


----------



## cet

I think I'm going to service my public schools like the rest of the contractors around here, full plow no salt.


----------



## grandview

Another day ,another Blizzard. 3 am ,nothing ,5am about 4 inches already, Heading out now.


----------



## edgeair

Hey anybody have a tandem or tri axle dump they aren't using (I know, haha) that they would consider a short term rental/lease on for snow hauling? My usual options are all hiring others to meet their own needs. I am an owner op, AZ licenced, and would treat it like it were my own and would insure for full coverage. I would want it for a few days to a week, maybe longer. Not many kms, so we could do hourly or daily rates. Pm me for more details. Prefer something close to Bruce county, but would go to Barrie, Toronto, Kitchener, London to pick up. I'll even leave my 2012 2500 longhorn ram at your place for collateral lol


----------



## Grassman09

I called Draglam for sand asked about salt. Oh yea we have it and are delivering. $165 tonne. Guess I order sand and mix my salt into it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That's bad business, in my opinion. Everyone is entitled to set their own price, but to fluctuate that wildly in such a short time is dumb. After seeing that behavior, who is going to stay loyal to them now?


----------



## grandview

Done. Beautiful looking outside,like nothing happened this morning.


----------



## Hysert

Not gonna do any salting till tmr complete waste with 35kph winds and drifts... it this point with the salt problem I will scape everything till yr end...weather people are completely out to lunch... billions of dollars in technology and there flying blind WTF!!!! We were out till midnight cleaning the factorys that open for night shift and it was a clear night! !!


----------



## GMC Driver

It was quite nice at 1 a.m - we started early, and I'm glad we did. When we were loading up at the shop, it was said "just one more band to the west of us, should pass over around 3 a.m, might drop an inch". Ended up with another 4-6".

Guys were frustrated, but it's easy to start over once you're already out. Clear and sunny now, with a bit of a breeze. Not blowing too badly.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1737346 said:


> I called Draglam for sand asked about salt. Oh yea we have it and are delivering. $165 tonne. Guess I order sand and mix my salt into it.


We'll you can get sand delivered in for $20/tonne so it's a no brainer. Draglam will let me pickup salt as many times I want bit only 2.5 tonne per time.


----------



## schrader

Last night was our 40th plow of the season and its still January, stating to wonder how many times I will be out this year.


----------



## cet

Kitching is close to my shop. Sand is $10 delivered.


----------



## Matt994

JD Dave;1737238 said:


> Draglam has a 1 ton max/customer at $119/ton posted on the window of their etobicoke yard but they let me have 2.5 tonne at $90 so it wasn't all bad. Just saw Clintar salting a toysrus with a good 5 cm of snow on it. I shake my head.


Its Crazy, ive been seeing companies in Toronto doing it all night, i dont understand whats so hard about actually dropping your plow for a change.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mr.Markus;1737197 said:


> Light snow???!!!! Forget you TWN!!!!!


Wait a minute...that's not what I wrote!!!

I salted a few key places late today and it held well. There is a company in town that didn't plow at all, just salted the crap out of their sites and they are just a mess of slushy snow. It's gonna go bad for them if it freezes tonight.


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr Markus , how did the plow slick paint work for you ? Or was it someone else up here who purchased it ?


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1737577 said:


> We'll you can get sand delivered in for $20/tonne so it's a no brainer. Draglam will let me pickup salt as many times I want bit only 2.5 tonne per time.


No they said $40 - $50 for sand or $70 for sand salt.


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1737672 said:


> Wait a minute...that's not what I wrote!!!


It definitely isn't, What you wrote gave me a much needed laugh at 2 am while staring out my front window.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1737690 said:


> No they said $40 - $50 for sand or $70 for sand salt.


My place in town sell's sand salt for 60$ a tonne....that is stupid considering that sand is a lot heavier than salt.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Grassman09;1737346 said:


> I called Draglam for sand asked about salt. Oh yea we have it and are delivering. $165 tonne. Guess I order sand and mix my salt into it.


There is a reason I don't like to deal with them....Sales Guy told me they have to serve loyal customers first...sure at 165$ Screw your loyalty!


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER;1737676 said:


> Mr Markus , how did the plow slick paint work for you ? Or was it someone else up here who purchased it ?


It's on a shelf in my office, I went straight into plowing and haven't had a chance to try it, probably a good thing, as when I paint a plow I do it in the spring so it's got the summer to cure. UPS dinged me on the shipping.


----------



## SHAWZER

Maybe by summer there will be a dealer this side of border.


----------



## schrader

Anyone here running a Machinability wing plow? Thinking of upgrading my Horst snow wing next season, really like the clean back side and the sping loaded wings of the Machinability. But I'm concerned that the Machinability weighs 400lbs less that the Horst or Metal Pless it might not be as strong.


----------



## Alpha Property

this is the first night in a long time i can see a bunch of stars out in the sky


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;1737690 said:


> No they said $40 - $50 for sand or $70 for sand salt.


Call James Dick and sand is around $20 delivered. Mix your own salt in with it. Salt treated sand picked up is $53.75 at Draglam.


----------



## DeVries

Alpha Property;1737839 said:


> this is the first night in a long time i can see a bunch of stars out in the sky


Feels good doesn't it. Just some drifts to clean in the morning, nice and quiet day tomorrow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries;1737871 said:


> Feels good doesn't it. Just some drifts to clean in the morning, nice and quiet day tomorrow.


I was thinking it looks like a good couple of days to blow back banks and make some noise...


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1737862 said:


> Call James Dick and sand is around $20 delivered. Mix your own salt in with it. Salt treated sand picked up is $53.75 at Draglam.


Thank you.



Alpha Property;1737839 said:


> this is the first night in a long time i can see a bunch of stars out in the sky


You sure its not snow flakes? Its def cold out there -17 here. We just finished tidying up the lots and walks.



CGM Inc.;1737702 said:


> There is a reason I don't like to deal with them....Sales Guy told me they have to serve loyal customers first...sure at 165$ Screw your loyalty!


Seams like Salt Depot may be a better co to deal with? You cant count on Cargil either.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Salt depot main yard is still selling, but they're selling either sand salt, or treated. No straight salt. 

Their mix is $55/ton and it is concrete sand.


----------



## ff1221

*Promo Code Needed*

Not a weather or salt discussion but does anyone have a promo code for passes to the Sportsman Show in February.


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;1738294 said:


> Not a weather or salt discussion but does anyone have a promo code for passes to the Sportsman Show in February.


Google it and you might get lucky.


----------



## ff1221

Ya tried that first but no luck but I won't give up!


----------



## Hysert

Dropped alittle salt this morn at my retirment homes... sun should activate it shortly. surprisingly everything was in good shape this morn vary little hardpack and drifts and mostly pavement.... going out tonight to push some piles up... And on a different note F1 is under way with testing today not sure how many of you follow F1 but for me turning left and right along with crazy technology is my thing, this years cars are running 1.6L V6 turbos running 18000 RPM and 800HP yeehaa...


----------



## Alpha Property

So I ve never really done " garbage clean ups", I ve got a call from a property that I ve been trying to get in at for years. They want a quote for walking the property, picking up garbage and debris, emptying all outside garbage cans and replacing the bags, and twice a year to go on the roof and clean the garbage and leaves from the roof. I was told approx. how many hours a day it takes 1 guy on foot to do. Do any of you have any insite on how much per hour I could exspect it to go for? It is 365 days a year, one of the places on the site never closes.


----------



## BC Handyman

Alpha Property;1738521 said:


> So I ve never really done " garbage clean ups", I ve got a call from a property that I ve been trying to get in at for years. They want a quote for walking the property, picking up garbage and debris, emptying all outside garbage cans and replacing the bags, and twice a year to go on the roof and clean the garbage and leaves from the roof. I was told approx. how many hours a day it takes 1 guy on foot to do. Do any of you have any insite on how much per hour I could exspect it to go for? It is 365 days a year, one of the places on the site never closes.


So what are you looking for? a seasonal price?


----------



## Alpha Property

I m going to be giving my price as a seasonal price, but what is a reasonable number to exspect? I talked to a couple friends and have heard everything from $30/hour to $65/ hour. If there saying 5 hours by hand, for 1 guy, per day, 365 days a year. Every 5 bucks an hour I m off on my quote is like 9 grand over the year


----------



## JD Dave

Alpha Property;1738602 said:


> I m going to be giving my price as a seasonal price, but what is a reasonable number to exspect? I talked to a couple friends and have heard everything from $30/hour to $65/ hour. If there saying 5 hours by hand, for 1 guy, per day, 365 days a year. Every 5 bucks an hour I m off on my quote is like 9 grand over the year


How big is this place as 5 hours everyday is frigging huge.


----------



## Alpha Property

44 acers give or take... Really want to cut the grass and do the flower beds... We ve talked about getting this place for years


----------



## snowplowchick

I'mgetting a tractor trailer of treated salt this week for a serious premium. 

Still have some salt stockpiled but its not nearly enough. 

I cant believe someone is selling straight sand for those prices. If I heard that from a pit, it would be the last time I dealt with them.


----------



## schrader

Well at least I pay less than you guys for sand $16 a tonne delivered here. So nobody running Machinability snow plows here?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Chad has a machinability, pm him.

44 acres of daily work... I would just find the right person for a daily rate, add on 50% to cover all cost. Do you have any supplies you have to pay for? Bags aren't cheap. The tarp material litter bags wear out fast, golf cart etc....

Don't pay the person hourly, that screams salary to me.


----------



## potskie

Pristine PM ltd;1738990 said:


> The tarp material litter bags wear out fast, .


Zip tie a crazy carpet under the bag so it slides on that. Seriously lasts forever.


----------



## GMC Driver

Alpha Property;1738521 said:


> So I ve never really done " garbage clean ups", I ve got a call from a property that I ve been trying to get in at for years. They want a quote for walking the property, picking up garbage and debris, emptying all outside garbage cans and replacing the bags, and twice a year to go on the roof and clean the garbage and leaves from the roof. I was told approx. how many hours a day it takes 1 guy on foot to do. Do any of you have any insite on how much per hour I could exspect it to go for? It is 365 days a year, one of the places on the site never closes.


I've got some experience - we're doing 6 every day right now (6 days a week). I take my Sundays off.

It depends on how you plan to administer it. Usually they have a time deadline per day (like 8:00 a.m.), so then it's difficult to plan to have one person there for 5 hours, and then expect them to work a day. It's a great part-time job for someone with their own transportation. But then you are likely closer to the top end of your scale (if you're getting out of bed at 2 a.m. you likely want to be paid for it). The sweet spot is somewhere in the middle there. And on hours - don't expect to have to cover all 44 acres every day. You can rotate a target area through the week, cover the rest quickly and do a "heavy" hit on a specific area each day.

For example - the theatres will likely require more attention on a daily basis than the Future Shop/Liquidation World side.


----------



## chachi1984

i was told that hamilton harbor is to thick for the boats to go through


----------



## Grassman09

chachi1984;1739128 said:


> i was told that hamilton harbor is to thick for the boats to go through


Must be all the sludge from the steel plants there. I'm surprised that water even freezes.


----------



## cet

schrader;1738978 said:


> Well at least I pay less than you guys for sand $16 a tonne delivered here. So nobody running Machinability snow plows here?


I got 3 triaxles today, $10/tonne delivered.


----------



## Alpha Property

Is the sand you guys are getting dry? Are you having troubles getting it to feed through your spreaders? I tryed the last cold spell so spread some sand but it was from a wet outdoor pile and I had to keep poking it with a shovel handle to keep it going


----------



## cet

Are you trying to spread straight sand? We are mixing ours with salt.


----------



## A Man

schrader;1737805 said:


> Anyone here running a Machinability wing plow? Thinking of upgrading my Horst snow wing next season, really like the clean back side and the sping loaded wings of the Machinability. But I'm concerned that the Machinability weighs 400lbs less that the Horst or Metal Pless it might not be as strong.


We have 5 of them and they have been awesome. Some of ours are 3 season's old and we haven't had an issue with them other than cutting edges. We also run a bunch of Horst 10-16's and they aren't nearly as good. You will be really happy with them if you decide to make the move.


----------



## potskie

Anyone in KW have a loader they'd be willing to rent for about 3 hrs during the day in the next week?


----------



## G.Landscape

potskie;1739772 said:


> Anyone in KW have a loader they'd be willing to rent for about 3 hrs during the day in the next week?


Rent or Sub out? How Big? For what? Stacking or Hauling? PM me. We have loaders and skids with snow bucks.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Honestly, I agree the machinability looks solid, but even if you do buy one, look at the new sectional style blade attachment from Metal Plesses, it looks like a salt saver, and after this winter I will be looking at it seriously.


----------



## Triple L

potskie;1739772 said:


> Anyone in KW have a loader they'd be willing to rent for about 3 hrs during the day in the next week?


Absolutely, My 2 yard loader comes with an operator... skid with a big bucket as well... any time bud, just give me a call, besides I'm at your end of town, saves you the road time


----------



## schrader

Pristine PM ltd;1739801 said:


> Honestly, I agree the machinability looks solid, but even if you do buy one, look at the new sectional style blade attachment from Metal Plesses, it looks like a salt saver, and after this winter I will be looking at it seriously.


Im looking on Metal Pless website and all I can find is a live bottom pusher no blade?


----------



## edgeair

Yet another day where the whole county is just about shut down. Not much to do in town, but its going to take a while for them to bust back some of those banks away from the lakeshore...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=700119866685956

A friend of mine posted this video of a county road in Bruce County. Hope the link works.


----------



## ff1221

This isin Kincardine at Kincardine Avenue and Highway 21 on Saturday morning, there was 6 vehicles stuck in the snowbank when they started.


----------



## edgeair

ff1221;1740279 said:


> This isin Kincardine at Kincardine Avenue and Highway 21 on Saturday morning, there was 6 vehicles stuck in the snowbank when they started.


Ya mon, saw that posted somewhere too. Most snow around here that I can remember.


----------



## ff1221

Its been a banner year!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1738990 said:


> Chad has a machinability, pm him.
> 
> 44 acres of daily work... I would just find the right person for a daily rate, add on 50% to cover all cost. Do you have any supplies you have to pay for? Bags aren't cheap. The tarp material litter bags wear out fast, golf cart etc....
> 
> Don't pay the person hourly, that screams salary to me.


44 acres of pavement or lot size?


----------



## JD Dave

A Man;1739696 said:


> We have 5 of them and they have been awesome. Some of ours are 3 season's old and we haven't had an issue with them other than cutting edges. We also run a bunch of Horst 10-16's and they aren't nearly as good. You will be really happy with them if you decide to make the move.


Did you buy any new Horst blades or just used ones? Our Snowing is 5 years old and I've done nothing to it except edges. That being said I'd most like get a Metal Plessis if I got a new Wing plow.


----------



## schrader

Why metal pleas over the Machinability?


----------



## JD Dave

schrader;1740451 said:


> Why metal pleas over the Machinability?


You can get it in a live edge.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That's a 44 acre site right? not lot, lot would be different, but I am assuming it is a campus or something right?


----------



## Alpha Property

its a shopping mall, mostly building and parking lot, a small wooded area for future development


----------



## JD Dave

Alpha Property;1741135 said:


> its a shopping mall, mostly building and parking lot, a small wooded area for future development


How much pavement is there?


----------



## Alpha Property

I would guess about 20acres?... maybe only 15


----------



## chachi1984

sure some dummy hits my truck today at Walmart, even park away from all the other cars some how they still found me


----------



## A Man

JD Dave;1740431 said:


> Did you buy any new Horst blades or just used ones? Our Snowing is 5 years old and I've done nothing to it except edges. That being said I'd most like get a Metal Plessis if I got a new Wing plow.


Three from brand new. It's not that they are bad plows, I just think there are better options now. They don't scrape as clean, the design of the harness forces the front wheels up the harder you push, just little things.


----------



## JD Dave

A Man;1741374 said:


> Three from brand new. It's not that they are bad plows, I just think there are better options now. They don't scrape as clean, the design of the harness forces the front wheels up the harder you push, just little things.


Funny I'm still thinking of buying a new Horst harness if I buy a new Metal Plessis blade. I guess I need to look at a machinability harness. I agree also there are better choices the only thing I like about Horst is I can drop the blade off and have them totally refurbish it for a very reasonable price. They straightened a pusher for me that would have been sent to the scrap year for $1200 and that also included paint and the updated trip assembly.


----------



## JD Dave

Alpha Property;1741231 said:


> I would guess about 20acres?... maybe only 15


Instead of guessing you go on findlotsize.com and that will tell you how big it is. I can't imagine spending more then 2 hrs/day at most on site doing litter pickup. Plus when it snows or there's extreme cold you don't do it anyways.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Changing garbage bags in containers was a daily job when I worked in the city in the 90's. Hourly if you were in Brampton...
The grass crews did litter once a week...


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1741413 said:


> Changing garbage bags in containers was a daily job when I worked in the city in the 90's. Hourly if you were in Brampton...
> The grass crews did litter once a week...


People become more like pigs every year. My mom and dad would give you a slap across the face if you threw something out the window. I was at Dairy Queen with the family eating in the parking lot beside a family in a new ford pickup. My 6 year old goes look dad they just threw all of there garbage on the ground. The mother heard her and smiled. My kids went over and picked the stuff up and threw it in the garbage. I felt like dragging the father out of the car and rubbing his face in it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My truck floor is a mess, everytime I think I can get away with throwing something out the window in the middle of nowhere, it bounces off my mirror and back in the cab... I suck at littering.


----------



## A Man

JD Dave;1741390 said:


> Instead of guessing you go on findlotsize.com and that will tell you how big it is. I can't imagine spending more then 2 hrs/day at most on site doing litter pickup. Plus when it snows or there's extreme cold you don't do it anyways.


I agree, we might do the same and keep the Horst harness. Horst has good service there is no question there however there parts are way over priced. Plus if your plow didn't bend in the first place you wouldn't need it fixed.  We have cutting edges and other parts custom made for less than a 1/4 of what they charge. I get a bad taste in my mouth with companies that gouge on parts. Machinability has been really good with part value however so has Metal Pless.

They're all good plows, my problem is we own 5 or 6 of all three and it would be nice to stick with one.


----------



## SHAWZER

Barrie news said Thornbury has had 336 cm. so far this season. Being only 5 miles away I believe them.


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;1741476 said:


> Barrie news said Thornbury has had 336 cm. so far this season. Being only 5 miles away I believe them.


Yup I'm feeling every cm of it here as well, looks like February has more to come.


----------



## SHAWZER

Going out at midnight to shove up and relocate piles . Winter not over yet.


----------



## SHAWZER

I calculate 336 cm. is 11.2 feet , already at our average seasonal snowfall.


----------



## Fantastic

Greetings folks! Just curious where or what you guys use to track how much snow has fallen during a storm or just a dusting? A website? A hotline? 

Thanks


----------



## DeVries

SHAWZER;1741532 said:
 

> I calculate 336 cm. is 11.2 feet , already at our average seasonal snowfall.


If we had that much snow in this part of the country I'm really not sure where we would put it all at most condo sites. When they develop them they don't take into account a few heavy snowfalls.

I don't like the look of the forecast for the weekend, rain snow mix, meaning if it rains everything is going to be glare ice as the frost is down about 3 feet apparently, and if its snow it will probably be wet and heavy. I'd rather it be minus 10 and snowing at least its easy to push.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hauling snow since 7pm. Never had this much snow 
All 56 sites need hauling or loader work. Hard to convince some 

blowing snow here. Might have to go go gadget scrape at 4am. 

I think I better go to the jewelery store in the am. Haven't seen the mrs very much


----------



## cet

There calling for 15-20 for us with a risk of freezing rain in the afternoon.
Another fun one.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1741993 said:


> There calling for 15-20 for us with a risk of freezing rain in the afternoon.
> Another fun one.


Will be another **** show for sure! Don't think they know what's coming. Anything from 5-20cm is a safe bet lol


----------



## BC Handyman

So whats the snow totals for you guys in Ont so far? over 50" I'm guessing.


----------



## CGM Inc.

BC Handyman;1742096 said:


> So whats the snow totals for you guys in Ont so far? over 50" I'm guessing.


Ontario is pretty big LOL!


----------



## potskie

BC Handyman;1742096 said:


> So whats the snow totals for you guys in Ont so far? over 50" I'm guessing.


I don't even know what it is around here. Last I looked in Dec we were at 124ish cms. It keeps coming 1 or 2 cms at a time tho. So very annoying but better than what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Mr.Markus

If I go by the way they've been calling it this season for me, I bet I get nothing....


----------



## Mr.Markus

BC Handyman;1742096 said:


> So whats the snow totals for you guys in Ont so far? over 50" I'm guessing.


Back a few pages some guys were at 11'...


----------



## goel

That's what I almost expect to Markus. 

It's a shame, today is a nice decent day and the way they talk about tomorrow and the predictions are 0 to 20 but maybe also and rain.


----------



## Mr.Markus

goel;1742297 said:


> That's what I almost expect to Markus.
> 
> It's a shame, today is a nice decent day and the way they talk about tomorrow and the predictions are 0 to 20 but maybe also and rain.


Now you jinxed it...

I had a full push and salt today, we got about 3" of sticky stuff, nice run for my weekenders too. Melted off beautifully for a change...


----------



## BC Handyman

Wow 11' All I see is whats on the news & hear from a few of you guys. When I say Ont, i mean the denser populated places, not some lil place outside of thunder bay. I saw on news yeasterday that Mt Washington has to close cause they got no snow & it to warm to make any. My local ski hills are doing good but still a bit below avg snow totals.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1742301 said:


> Now you jinxed it...
> 
> I had a full push and salt today, we got about 3" of sticky stuff, nice run for my weekenders too. Melted off beautifully for a change...


What my Acton Guy said too! In Mississauga I don't think anyone salted, just got a dusting. Will be an interesting day tomorrow! For sure won't help the salt situation in any way!


----------



## Gamtertag

Hey, I was wondering if anyone could guide me or provide me with some insight with this situation I'm having for a company I sub for. Well I took a large route on for this company, subbing 3 of my trucks out to them this season as I've lost a lot of private work. One of the trucks does a 12 hour plow shift where the others do an average of 8 hours total for plowing. As you all may know this has been a bad season already and I had hit about 80 hours within 15 days as I also salt and do the walks for these properties. I'm having the company owner tell me the route should only take 6 hours and that I have written down illegitimate hours. I do understand that it has been a tough Winter for contractors financially, however this is not a way to deal with it. He has threatened not to pay me anything he owes until he can find another contractor or reviews my log sheets. I have agreed to helping him out for the upcoming 15cm storm but am afraid I'll be leaving his shop with a goodbye or a cheque for a quarter of what he owes me. 

I have texts proclaiming he has sent me out and a few images of sites when I was there which are geotagged with location and time. I am willing to take legal action and spend whatever I have to as it will prevent any future fraud the company will commit with other subcontractors. If anyone has any suggestions, please do not hesitate to reply as I am out of luck.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1742293 said:


> If I go by the way they've been calling it this season for me, I bet I get nothing....


If you're feeling left out I'm sure I could find you a few acres to push.
They asked if we could do removal at 1 site this weekend. I'm betting 50 triaxles. Doubt that will happen. :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1742432 said:


> If you're feeling left out I'm sure I could find you a few acres to push.
> They asked if we could do removal at 1 site this weekend. I'm betting 50 triaxles. Doubt that will happen. :laughing:


I got enough this month but I appreciate the offer...



Gamtertag;1742424 said:


> Hey, I was wondering if anyone could guide me or provide me with some insight with this situation I'm having for a company I sub for. Well I took a large route on for this company, subbing 3 of my trucks out to them this season as I've lost a lot of private work. One of the trucks does a 12 hour plow shift where the others do an average of 8 hours total for plowing. As you all may know this has been a bad season already and I had hit about 80 hours within 15 days as I also salt and do the walks for these properties. I'm having the company owner tell me the route should only take 6 hours and that I have written down illegitimate hours. I do understand that it has been a tough Winter for contractors financially, however this is not a way to deal with it. He has threatened not to pay me anything he owes until he can find another contractor or reviews my log sheets. I have agreed to helping him out for the upcoming 15cm storm but am afraid I'll be leaving his shop with a goodbye or a cheque for a quarter of what he owes me.
> 
> I have texts proclaiming he has sent me out and a few images of sites when I was there which are geotagged with location and time. I am willing to take legal action and spend whatever I have to as it will prevent any future fraud the company will commit with other subcontractors. If anyone has any suggestions, please do not hesitate to reply as I am out of luck.


I would offer to ride along to see him do the route in the time specified. If he can do it he wins, if not you do....


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1742447 said:


> I got enough this month but I appreciate the offer...
> 
> Tomorrow is Feb 1, you can start counting again.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Haven't checked my log but I guess we are close to 40" after tomorrow.

There is still salt out there available. Neighbors bin is full again!
Not sure where its coming from but must be 400T he got the last 2 days.

Just getting a load myself


----------



## schrader

Anyone else hearing about another storm on Wednesday, possible 25cm. We have so much snow here I have no idea where we can put anymore.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

cet;1742432 said:


> If you're feeling left out I'm sure I could find you a few acres to push.
> They asked if we could do removal at 1 site this weekend. I'm betting 50 triaxles. Doubt that will happen. :laughing:


If it has to be this weekend, let me know and I'll do it for you if you want.


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1742631 said:



> Anyone else hearing about another storm on Wednesday, possible 25cm. We have so much snow here I have no idea where we can put anymore.


Running into the same problem here, we must have close to the same as you guys, apparently Bruce County was 1 day away from calling a state of emergency, some county roads were still closed at 3 today for snow clearing operations.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1742483 said:


> Haven't checked my log but I guess we are close to 40" after tomorrow.
> 
> There is still salt out there available. Neighbors bin is full again!
> Not sure where its coming from but must be 400T he got the last 2 days.
> 
> Just getting a load myself


I'd like to know. We have about 200 tonne left but this weather is crazy.


----------



## G.Landscape

Well I slept as much as I could last night and still barely any snow here now. Come on mother nature I am ready for this one!!


----------



## cet

schrader;1742631 said:


> Anyone else hearing about another storm on Wednesday, possible 25cm. We have so much snow here I have no idea where we can put anymore.


The guy on global says Wed might be worse then today and then another next weekend.
I'm sure the subs aren't going to complain about how much they make this year.


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1742637 said:


> If it has to be this weekend, let me know and I'll do it for you if you want.


It doesn't have to be this weekend with the storm coming. I've already told my regular person so I need to give him the chance to get it done.

Thanks for the offer. Do you want to PM me the hourly price for a loader and per truck.


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1743062 said:


> Well I slept as much as I could last night and still barely any snow here now. Come on mother nature I am ready for this one!!


Storms trying to make us look bad. I took care of a couple super icy sidewalks this am thanks to the melt yesterday and now am just sitting on my hands waiting till its in need of scraping. But it stopped snowing so we look like goofs with an untouched cm sitting there lol.


----------



## CGM Inc.

potskie;1743109 said:


> so we look like goofs with an untouched cm sitting there lol.


Don't we always look like goofs ! LOL!
Tomorrow someone will tell us hat we should have done different.
Downgrading has started already, afternoon plow and we see what happens after.


----------



## potskie

CGM Inc.;1743151 said:


> Downgrading has started already, afternoon plow and we see what happens after.


Ya that's my plan, I'm going to start hitting things around noon and go from there. Clintar is already going full bore..... I've never seen such empty blades running across lots before lol. There is also a company just hammering the salt down already. Seriously just laying it down like it's free.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I salted this morning, the timing with the light snow all morning and then heavy this aft means my sites will hold off be safe and I can sleep. Weekends are stupid busy out this way, salting when the sites are full of traffic is just annoying.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1743066 said:


> It doesn't have to be this weekend with the storm coming. I've already told my regular person so I need to give him the chance to get it done.
> 
> Thanks for the offer. Do you want to PM me the hourly price for a loader and per truck.


Is this a school?
When I was out this morning all the schools out here were full of snowmobile trailers parking for the day to jump on the trails...that would annoy the crap out of me if I had it slated for push back or removal.


----------



## Belleaire Care

Not much bulk salt left in Barrie... 
Also the bagged eco friendly contractor ice melt is run out here.
The maker (Kissner) apparantly has run out of their product, so I heard.

Snow started here about 8:20am today from this system... about 2 or 3 cms on ground now at 11am. Going out to clean up where I can as the snowfall has eased off a little.


----------



## Matt994

potskie;1743109 said:


> Storms trying to make us look bad. I took care of a couple super icy sidewalks this am thanks to the melt yesterday and now am just sitting on my hands waiting till its in need of scraping. But it stopped snowing so we look like goofs with an untouched cm sitting there lol.


Seeing that its a saturday...the property managers have nothing better to do than call and complain as well.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Belleaire Care;1743222 said:


> Also the bagged eco friendly contractor ice melt is run out here.
> The maker (Kissner) apparantly has run out of their product, so I heard.
> .


I still have 5 bags left of it from last year. Sure will be gone soon.
Friend of mine works there and says too they are done. Same everywhere you go.


----------



## potskie

CGM Inc.;1743229 said:


> I still have 5 bags left of it from last year. Sure will be gone soon.
> Friend of mine works there and says too they are done. Same everywhere you go.


I plow one of their storage lots....... Been real easy since that Dec ice storm. It's been completely empty lol.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1743180 said:


> Is this a school?
> When I was out this morning all the schools out here were full of snowmobile trailers parking for the day to jump on the trails...that would annoy the crap out of me if I had it slated for push back or removal.


It's actually the school board office. I don't think a school would get this kind of treatment.
It's probably they people from Newmarket parked in your schools. There wouldn't be anywhere to go if you parked here.


----------



## SHAWZER

Wow 1.40 plus for road diesel fuel . My next truck will be gas.


----------



## Neige

SHAWZER;1743428 said:


> Wow 1.40 plus for road diesel fuel . My next truck will be gas.


We have been at 1.45.9 for last 6 weeks.


----------



## SHAWZER

$ 1.09 a week ago for dyed diesel


----------



## grandview

Neige;1743521 said:


> We have been at 1.45.9 for last 6 weeks.


About 5.50 a gallon?


----------



## SHAWZER

$ 6.57 a gallon


----------



## edgeair

SHAWZER;1743547 said:


> $ 6.57 a gallon


He was talking US gallons, in which case yes about 5.50 a gallon


----------



## schrader

Well so far not too bad here, about 8cm still lightly snowing but zero wind which is nice. Full plow this afternoon and out again in the AM.


----------



## SHAWZER

Ya the same here .Burn some more expensive diesel fuel early sunday morning.


----------



## schrader

Tell me about my tank is bone dry, i have been holding off on getting it filled so I don't have to pay for it until March, ya Im broke.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My tape measure says 7-8" so far. I was out to do the old age homes and firehalls. It's nice to have that soft landing in the piles again...
I am shutting down till midnight then back up and at her.


----------



## Hysert

Just scrape up my 24hr places... gonna be a mess in the am when this freezes..


----------



## potskie

schrader;1743571 said:


> Tell me about my tank is bone dry, i have been holding off on getting it filled so I don't have to pay for it until March, ya Im broke.


With the amount of snow in your area I'm not surprised! I'm feeling it and I've had a 10th the snow lol. Soon as the cheques for the extras start appearing tho it'll be all smiles.

I've been touting Gas over diesel for awhile. I mean don't get me wrong I love the power the powerstrokes put out and the sound of a 6BT. My first truck had a 6.2L Detroit in it. But with the increased cost of maintenance, decrease in reliability, cost of fuel and the huge price tag to get one it really isn't worth it unless you truly do a lot of towing and I mean a lot or heavy loads often. Too bad to get the FAWR I want on my next truck Ford forces you to get a 6.7L.


----------



## edgeair

potskie;1743639 said:


> With the amount of snow in your area I'm not surprised! I'm feeling it and I've had a 10th the snow lol. Soon as the cheques for the extras start appearing tho it'll be all smiles.
> 
> I've been touting Gas over diesel for awhile. I mean don't get me wrong I love the power the powerstrokes put out and the sound of a 6BT. My first truck had a 6.2L Detroit in it. But with the increased cost of maintenance, decrease in reliability, cost of fuel and the huge price tag to get one it really isn't worth it unless you truly do a lot of towing and I mean a lot or heavy loads often. Too bad to get the FAWR I want on my next truck Ford forces you to get a 6.7L.


Yeah, but remember in the summer it usually flips around and then people whine about having a gasser. If 10-15c/L is going to break you, then maybe you have other problems lol

You have to look at the entire cost to own. If you do much towing (not alot), and have a reason to buy a diesel, then those other "costs" are a moot point. Cost to buy is mooted by the price you sell it for. Maintenance costs are very similar when you look at per km - diesels tend to go more kms between maintenance even though they may cost more each time.

The way I look at it, you buy what you need for your purpose and the costs are all relative. If you buy a gasser thinking you will be saving $$ and you need a diesel, then it will cost you more. The same applies to a diesel when you only need a gas.


----------



## potskie

edgeair;1743648 said:


> Yeah, but remember in the summer it usually flips around and then people whine about having a gasser. If 10-15c/L is going to break you, then maybe you have other problems lol
> 
> You have to look at the entire cost to own. If you do much towing (not alot), and have a reason to buy a diesel, then those other "costs" are a moot point. Cost to buy is mooted by the price you sell it for. Maintenance costs are very similar when you look at per km - diesels tend to go more kms between maintenance even though they may cost more each time.
> 
> The way I look at it, you buy what you need for your purpose and the costs are all relative. If you buy a gasser thinking you will be saving $$ and you need a diesel, then it will cost you more. The same applies to a diesel when you only need a gas.


You're right it is all relative. If you must have it you must have it. But there is still a belief diesel is the only way to go. It's not the case any more Alot of larger companies/munis are actually going back to gas because of how much the total cost of ownership of a diesel has changed. The oil change and maintenance intervals between Gas and diesel are not that different. The cost difference is the big difference. Plus DEF now.

It's not about whether 10-15c will break you either it's about maximizing profits. If you can put an extra 3k in your pocket a year wouldn't you?


----------



## edgeair

potskie;1743661 said:


> You're right it is all relative. If you must have it you must have it. But there is still a belief diesel is the only way to go. It's not the case any more Alot of larger companies/munis are actually going back to gas because of how much the total cost of ownership of a diesel has changed. The oil change and maintenance intervals between Gas and diesel are not that different. The cost difference is the big difference. Plus DEF now.
> 
> It's not about whether 10-15c will break you either it's about maximizing profits. If you can put an extra 3k in your pocket a year wouldn't you?


Yup, but as winter comes and goes so does that price spread, in fact it tends to flip to the opposite when more people are doing more driving. I burn much less in the winter than I do in summer and I do snow (not counting coloured for equipment). I remember grinning this past summer when I was paying 10C less for my diesel than gassers were.

I agree that some people think one or the other is the only way to go, but it boils down to neither is better than the other in all circumstances.

To put it in perspective, even if all the fuel you buy was 15c more per liter (which it is not when you factor year round averages I doubt there is much difference) then you have to buy 20000 L before you save that 3 grand. But then if you do any work at all, you save on the burn rates, even empty I get better mileage with both my trucks than gas trucks do all else being equal. The only way a gas truck gets better mileage than a diesel is if it is 2wd and empty. I know many guys with the so called "efficient" newer gas trucks and their 1/2 tons don't do as good in the real world as my diesels even when they are empty.

Municipalities only need the gas trucks and thats why they buy them. They usually have the heavy dumps etc. to take care of the heavy stuff. They also tend to be "idiot proof" for the newbies they have driving them.

Ive had both, and for work trucks I will never buy another gasser unless its just a runabout.


----------



## Triple L

Just got pulled over again, heck I get pulled over once a week now a days, drove away smiling again, shot the $***** with buddy for half an hour lol, good to go, loving it


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Triple L;1744078 said:


> Just got pulled over again, heck I get pulled over once a week now a days, drove away smiling again, shot the $***** with buddy for half an hour lol, good to go, loving it


They need to start doing more pull overs like that. Check out safety and let them go or make the driver fix what is wrong. I'm all for safety checks, just not the ones where they desperately try to find a ticket.

That was one heavy messy storm.


----------



## Hysert

Wish I was north of burlington... all the rain last night froze up solid gravel lots are an inch thick... salting pavement lettjng it sit for a few hrs then scraping it and resalt.... going to get sand for my gravel lots.... I seriously think mother nature is pissed right off..n


----------



## G.Landscape

Glad a plowed some lots yesterday, around midnight it got warm and everything got wet. Happy it stopped early though, lots at were done at 11:30 last night were looking great at 8am.


----------



## TLG99

potskie;1743639 said:


> I've been touting Gas over diesel for awhile. I mean don't get me wrong I love the power the powerstrokes put out and the sound of a 6BT. My first truck had a 6.2L Detroit in it. But with the increased cost of maintenance, decrease in reliability, cost of fuel and the huge price tag to get one it really isn't worth it unless you truly do a lot of towing and I mean a lot or heavy loads often. Too bad to get the FAWR I want on my next truck Ford forces you to get a 6.7L.


I recently ordered a 2014 F-550 and had the gas/diesel dilemma to deal with it. I opted for gas and picked up the truck just after Christmas.

I couldn't justify the additional approx. $8000 it brought to the price tag, plus everything else you mentioned. Also, we tow very little, not a lot of weight generally and certainly not long distances. We average less than 10,000 km's a year on our work vehicles.

So far, so good...V10 engine is a pig on gas though.


----------



## chachi1984

legends is burlington is 3-1 sand/salt


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The rodents are calling 6 more weeks of winter. They're about as accurate as TWN at around 35%.


----------



## CGM Inc.

finally some sun!


----------



## Triple L

Heather lawn spray got pulled over to with his s70 skid on the back of his pickup... not sure if he got lucky... maybe this will awaken the sleeping lol he never posts anymore


----------



## grandview

CGM Inc.;1744252 said:


> finally some sun!


Got a pix of it?


----------



## CGM Inc.

grandview;1744316 said:


> Got a pix of it?


Nope but it's out! Hear you guys get hammered! My son is soon down your way for school!

.....edit 20 mins ago


----------



## SHAWZER

A good 4 " snow last night , we got off lucky. Funny how fine snow is so much heavyier than fluffy stuff.


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;1744585 said:


> A good 4 " snow last night , we got off lucky. Funny how fine snow is so much heavyier than fluffy stuff.


Same here, any hard pack came up with the milder weather making it heavy to blow. And ya its snowing here again.


----------



## edgeair

Here we go again. 4" on the ground already and big flakes coming down. Welcome to Bruce County - winter 2013/14.


----------



## ff1221

edgeair;1744910 said:


> Here we go again. 4" on the ground already and big flakes coming down. Welcome to Bruce County - winter 2013/14.


My buddy was up at his in laws and said you guys had like 3 inches, it just narrowly missed us, went north and south of us but we were spared for once.


----------



## edgeair

ff1221;1745154 said:


> My buddy was up at his in laws and said you guys had like 3 inches, it just narrowly missed us, went north and south of us but we were spared for once.


Yeah it was about that in town this am. Out of town was about 4-5. So much for TWN >1cm lol


----------



## Grassman09

I had a property manager who has a contract with clintar wanting me to do snow relocation. She says they deliberately piled snow in areas so they could bill for removal. That doesn't sound like clintar at all does it.


----------



## SHAWZER

Wow , only calling for 1 " from now until Friday.


----------



## edgeair

SHAWZER;1745390 said:


> Wow , only calling for 1 " from now until Friday.


I know, weird eh?

Time to clean up and haul for the next blast....


----------



## DeVries

Local salt supplier here is now charging $210.00 per yard. Unbelievable. Nothing like taking advantage of the situation. Wonder how many people will be buying from them next season.


----------



## Mr.Markus

County is out alot with the blowers this year, it's been a few years since the walls of snow are the height of my truck.


----------



## grandview

Looks like another 10 inches for Tues into Wed.


----------



## BC Handyman

Mr.Markus;1745517 said:


> County is out alot with the blowers this year, it's been a few years since the walls of snow are the height of my truck.


Where is this pic?


----------



## Mr.Markus

BC Handyman;1745568 said:


> Where is this pic?


Erin is about an hour NW of Toronto.


----------



## BC Handyman

Thats a good size bank, looks like the ski hill here....scratch that the ski hill parking lot has a bit less then that.


----------



## ROTHLAND

Wow, that was a fun one!! Worked sat night into sun evening. Made it home for the 1st Quarter of the Super Bowl. Was great to see the Seahawks dominate like that. Peyton was throwing ducks. Fell asleep the 2nd half. Just finished salting in the am and then touch up plowing and parking spots today. 

Draglam is now only selling salt/sand mix at all their locations. Went to their brampton, oakville, etobicoke, mississauga locations today and that was all they had. 

Gotta love customers that expect you get out and hand chip away the ice on their entire driveway in the midst of a snow storm. What do you guys do for residentials with ice? I scraped in the sun and put down whatever salt or salt/sand I had left today.


----------



## Alpha Property

I don't ever salt residentials, I make it very clear when they sign up that it's plow and shovel only, there on there own for ice, I havnt have a problem yet. I keep my plate full salting the commercial stuff on its own


----------



## Mr.Markus

My residentials have to call for salting/sanding, 1 ton min @ $150.
(They know they're not getting the full ton.) but now that I hear it's $210 in the city to buy I think I better shut up before one of you guys buys my stock and wants it delivered.


----------



## McGaw

Got a new 2014 Chev 2500. Had it less than two weeks. Got rear-ended in it on Friday in a parking lot. A lady backed into me. She told me it was only $300 damage to the bumper (put a little dent in the bumper) and offered me cash. I went to the reporting center and then to get an estimate on the replacement of a bumper. Turns out she crushed in the back corner a bit and it'll be $3100 to repair everything. Her escape needs a new trunk, bumper, left taillight, rear corner, and I'm sure some other work underneath. The best part is, shes an insurance agent!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Ant118

Anyone selling or know of anyone selling any blades looking for something 8' +. Fisher or western. V blade or straight.
Thanks


----------



## chachi1984

McGaw;1745744 said:


> Got a new 2014 Chev 2500. Had it less than two weeks. Got rear-ended in it on Friday in a parking lot. A lady backed into me. She told me it was only $300 damage to the bumper (put a little dent in the bumper) and offered me cash. I went to the reporting center and then to get an estimate on the replacement of a bumper. Turns out she crushed in the back corner a bit and it'll be $3100 to repair everything. Her escape needs a new trunk, bumper, left taillight, rear corner, and I'm sure some other work underneath. The best part is, shes an insurance agent!:laughing::laughing:


there's a place between brantford and london that has brand new take offs.boxes and bumpers
search on kijiji for gmc boxes.


----------



## Ant118

chachi1984;1745936 said:


> there's a place between brantford and london that has brand new take offs.boxes and bumpers
> search on kijiji for gmc boxes.


I got one for my 2500hd and my dodge. Just north of Stratford. Great prices and great guy to deal with


----------



## ff1221

McGaw;1745744 said:


> Got a new 2014 Chev 2500. Had it less than two weeks. Got rear-ended in it on Friday in a parking lot. A lady backed into me. She told me it was only $300 damage to the bumper (put a little dent in the bumper) and offered me cash. I went to the reporting center and then to get an estimate on the replacement of a bumper. Turns out she crushed in the back corner a bit and it'll be $3100 to repair everything. Her escape needs a new trunk, bumper, left taillight, rear corner, and I'm sure some other work underneath. The best part is, shes an insurance agent!:laughing::laughing:


Everyone asks me what I backed into with my Arctic Plow Partner because it's ever so slightly twisted and bent. I tell them everything between hard snowbanks, guard rails to trees but my Plow Partner cost $2600 and my rear quarter panel costs $3500 so it's cheaper to hit stuff with it.Thumbs Up


----------



## potskie

Quite the message that pops up on Draglams website when you go to it now. A long winded we are out of salt lol.


----------



## Triple L

potskie;1746274 said:


> Quite the message that pops up on Draglams website when you go to it now. A long winded we are out of salt lol.


You ever get someone to do that loader work? Myn just got back from last night and I still have the bucket on.


----------



## cet

Ant118;1745821 said:


> Anyone selling or know of anyone selling any blades looking for something 8' +. Fisher or western. V blade or straight.
> Thanks


I have an older Fisher 8'6" V blade, MM1 I believe. Only have the plow though. Let me know.


----------



## Hysert

salt i still got alittle... S&^Ts like gold eh folks!!! picked up a new contract yesterday Kinda hard to pass up fortune 500 company all in till april 15th. the company they had was on a pervisit and all the princesses in the building were complaining steady. ya think its not his fault as i explained in are meeting if you were paying monthly the service would be better, pervisits get done once the monthlys are done. I offered them to renogotiate with that company and put him on a monthly but they oppted for me. was promised 10 ton of salt this week this mite seem like nothing for some of you but it should get me thru the winter as i only have 10ton left... never used this much salt in my time plowen. Heard alot of the big companys are losen there shirts.


----------



## Ant118

cet;1746322 said:


> I have an older Fisher 8'6" V blade, MM1 I believe. Only have the plow though. Let me know.


I just sent you a text Chris.


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1746300 said:


> You ever get someone to do that loader work? Myn just got back from last night and I still have the bucket on.


Yup, Got my hands on a Deere with a Blower made some children very happy I'm sure with the mountain it made them in the centre of the property. Thanks for the offer tho.


----------



## potskie

Grassman09;1745289 said:


> I had a property manager who has a contract with clintar wanting me to do snow relocation. She says they deliberately piled snow in areas so they could bill for removal. That doesn't sound like clintar at all does it.


Their plow model was designed to generate extras. But not by piling all over. They were getting away from their usual way the last couple winters from what I've seen. This winter I think they have been bleeding money as I've notice the last month or so they have been jamming snow in places they normally never would and not pushing high with tractors any more. So I'm assuming they desperately need to claw some money back via extras.


----------



## Grassman09

Ant118;1746162 said:


> I got one for my 2500hd and my dodge. Just north of Stratford. Great prices and great guy to deal with


Was it a place called windmill? There is a place beside Eloquip I bought rims for my truck from. They specialize in wooden structures but there shop inside has more rims and truck caps then it does wooden structures. They also do tire and rims installs..


----------



## Triple L

potskie;1746410 said:


> Yup, Got my hands on a Deere with a Blower made some children very happy I'm sure with the mountain it made them in the centre of the property. Thanks for the offer tho.


Right on, only one person I know with a Deere loader and snowblower


----------



## DeVries

Enviroment Canada has a U.V index posted for today at 3 ,first this season. That will help huge with melting ice and snow especially with the shortage.


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1746453 said:


> Right on, only one person I know with a Deere loader and snowblower


Nope not his. Altho it is a very very nice unit. I somehow don't see him just renting that bad boy out yet lol

It was a 7430 with Lucknow blower. My neck hurts but still does a nice job. Made me remember how spoiled I was using a 7630 with front 3ph mount reist.


----------



## goel

First time in what seems like forever they are laying down the liquids on the roads over here.


----------



## Mr.Markus

potskie;1746524 said:


> It was a 7430 with Lucknow blower. My neck hurts but still does a nice job. Made me remember how spoiled I was using a 7630 with front 3ph mount reist.


I put a little Lucknow on my Kubota, it's been in my friends fence bottom for 15 years, greased it and changed the oil in the gear box. Nice heavy built unit stands up to stuff I didn't think it would and only cost me $100.Thumbs Up



DeVries;1746463 said:


> Enviroment Canada has a U.V index posted for today at 3 ,first this season. That will help huge with melting ice and snow especially with the shortage.


I actually worked outside the shop today in a sweatshirt even though the temps said -6. Felt downright balmy.Thumbs Up


----------



## ROTHLAND

Looks like quite the storm potentially tomorrow. It seems to be hitting the west GTA around midnight and going until noon or so. We're thinking of letting it accumulate a bit before we go out. 5-10 cms in the morning for the bulk of it.

We'll prob start somewhere around 5-8am to plow out a few complainers so they can see us there early. Then it will not even look like we were there in an hour or 2 after we leave. Lol.

When are you guys planning on going out? Let it accumulate or start pushing at 4am?


----------



## Ant118

ROTHLAND;1746721 said:


> Looks like quite the storm potentially tomorrow. It seems to be hitting the west GTA around midnight and going until noon or so. We're thinking of letting it accumulate a bit before we go out. 5-10 cms in the morning for the bulk of it.
> 
> We'll prob start somewhere around 5-8am to plow out a few complainers so they can see us there early. Then it will not even look like we were there in an hour or 2 after we leave. Lol.
> 
> When are you guys planning on going out? Let it accumulate or start pushing at 4am?


Some sites I'm gonna start at 5am. Some I can let accululate. Just know it's gonna be a busy crazy morning rush


----------



## Ant118

Grassman09;1746436 said:


> Was it a place called windmill? There is a place beside Eloquip I bought rims for my truck from. They specialize in wooden structures but there shop inside has more rims and truck caps then it does wooden structures. They also do tire and rims installs..


To be honest I don't remember the town. His shop is behind his house full of beds bumpers doors etc. He's on hydro line rd I think

Edit: Huron east ontario is where he is


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1746681 said:


> I put a little Lucknow on my Kubota, it's been in my friends fence bottom for 15 years, greased it and changed the oil in the gear box. Nice heavy built unit stands up to stuff I didn't think it would and only cost me $100.Thumbs Up
> 
> Those are made 20 minutes from me.............in Lucknow, it's amazing how many are out there and where they can be found for a small town welding shop. They are well built and seem to last forever, kind of like a Smythe found 10 minutes further down the road!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Friend of mine has a 9.5 v Fisher 2008. I'll get you details


----------



## Grassman09

Ant118;1746770 said:


> To be honest I don't remember the town. His shop is behind his house full of beds bumpers doors etc. He's on hydro line rd I think
> 
> Edit: Huron east ontario is where he is


Funny I came across them in the agg trader book at a friends shop today. Hydroline road rings a bell. But its not the same place I was thinking of.



ff1221;1746779 said:


> Mr.Markus;1746681 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put a little Lucknow on my Kubota, it's been in my friends fence bottom for 15 years, greased it and changed the oil in the gear box. Nice heavy built unit stands up to stuff I didn't think it would and only cost me $100.Thumbs Up
> 
> Those are made 20 minutes from me.............in Lucknow, it's amazing how many are out there and where they can be found for a small town welding shop. They are well built and seem to last forever, kind of like a Smythe found 10 minutes further down the road!
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of picking up a used 8.5' lucknow for the back of my 6430 and most are telling me to stay away from them. Gear box issues. Cable that rotates the chute and Flimsy built compared to Noarmand Agrotrend and Pronovost.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1746945 said:


> I was thinking of picking up a used 8.5' lucknow for the back of my 6430 and most are telling me to stay away from them. Gear box issues. Cable that rotates the chute and Flimsy built compared to Noarmand Agrotrend and Pronovost.


Guess I'll be a little gentler on her then...
I didn't like the cable set up either but it was the right price, and is simple in it's design. I really did not want to put a $10G blower on this tractor as it's not really fast enough to road my route, and lots of farmers out here to hire for blowbacks.


----------



## schrader

HA shows what they know, the Lucknow and the Normand have the same gear box. The cable design is not the greatest, you can upgrade to the HYd motor. It all depends on how much you want to spend and how much you are going to use it. The 6430 is a big tractor it will easily over power a small blower and bend up the frame of a cheap blower.


----------



## SHAWZER

Nothing yet .Looks like a daylight couple of inches for us.


----------



## ff1221

Grassman09;1746945 said:


> Funny I came across them in the agg trader book at a friends shop today. Hydroline road rings a bell. But its not the same place I was thinking of.
> 
> 
> 
> ff1221;1746779 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of picking up a used 8.5' lucknow for the back of my 6430 and most are telling me to stay away from them. Gear box issues. Cable that rotates the chute and Flimsy built compared to Noarmand Agrotrend and Pronovost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> schrader;1747222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HA shows what they know, the Lucknow and the Normand have the same gear box. The cable design is not the greatest, you can upgrade to the HYd motor. It all depends on how much you want to spend and how much you are going to use it. The 6430 is a big tractor it will easily over power a small blower and bend up the frame of a cheap blower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep what he said, the cable chute turner is cheap but I know lots of guys in commercial snow removal that have been using it for years without any problems, I used one for 3 years when I first started, but Shrader is right you can upgrade. It's like anything, there is the base model and options available and for the cost of a Lucknow they are pretty hard to beat, I can give you the names of 50 farmers around here that are still running the same Lucknow they bought in the 70s and if you know Bruce County Farmers they haven`t spent a dime on them. Keep in mind Smythe makes a great blower as well, they are a little better designed than the Lucknow in my opinion, I`ve got 1200hrs on my blower and haven`t done anything to it except replace the chain, but it`ll be due for some repairs after this winter!
> 
> Oh yeah, I own an Agrotrend blower, if you need a cheap blower they are the best bang for the buck but they arent built nearly as good as a Lucknow or Smythe, but they do blow snow.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader;1747222 said:


> HA shows what they know, the Lucknow and the Normand have the same gear box. The cable design is not the greatest, you can upgrade to the HYd motor. It all depends on how much you want to spend and how much you are going to use it. The 6430 is a big tractor it will easily over power a small blower and bend up the frame of a cheap blower.


Alot of the stuff I looked at was sheet metal, which I didn't like. Good for blowing fluff but not the ice and banks I want to do, I actually have a hydro motor for it but it was just easier to set up the cable... 
Not enough to even blade here yet, went with a heavy salt as it'll keep it from hardpack, most of my commercials are inaccessible during the day. So I'll rest up and wait for the phone to ring.


----------



## ff1221

Yes nothing here either, I`m afraid to look at the radar in case i Jinx it!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Do any blowing ?*



Triple L;1746300 said:


> You ever get someone to do that loader work? Myn just got back from last night and I still have the bucket on.


Do any blowing of snow Chad ? got a buddy in Waterloo wants me to blow back piles for him, I would rather not do another all nighter in KW... sent two loaders over last week to pile snow and scrap his lots... 10 hour round trips suck... almost falling asleep on the boring 25mph cruise home.....

Let me know...


----------



## G.Landscape

What an awesome mess this morning, didn't have an inch until about 430or5am then at 830 it started coming down fast! Real Fast. 

Managed to get commercials open just in time and looks like a messy afternoon of Condos. Yea!


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1747266 said:


> Do any blowing of snow Chad ? got a buddy in Waterloo wants me to blow back piles for him, I would rather not do another all nighter in KW... sent two loaders over last week to pile snow and scrap his lots... 10 hour round trips suck... almost falling asleep on the boring 25mph cruise home.....
> 
> Let me know...


No blowing snow but my loader with the high dump kills it as far as stacking...

As far as Lucknow goes, I had 2 of their blowers and they needed luck yesterday not now lol, biggest pos I've owned, seeing them go down the road was one of my best days

Seen your 6k front end work on your case tractor, JD would say I told you so lol, looks like a crappy deal man


----------



## schrader

Man we are right on the edge of this storm, just enough to push now so I'm hoping it drifts south and we can get at it this afternoon.


----------



## SHAWZER

Nothing at all here , a day off while guys south of here have fun.


----------



## potskie

Full push this AM then another open up run through after. I'm done and it's still snowing. Nappy time before I go clean the mess up.


Gotta love the flurry then nothing, nothing, nothing..... BAM here have a blizzard.


----------



## BC Handyman

whats the temps like out there? here is cold as heck, -30c this morn


----------



## SHAWZER

Night - 17 Day -9 About average for here


----------



## JD Dave

What's this I hear a Red tractor with front end problems. We spent over 30k on Case front ends and touch wood have yet to spend a dime on Deere. Frigging junk.


----------



## StratfordPusher

JD Dave;1747808 said:


> What's this I hear a Red tractor with front end problems. We spent over 30k on Case front ends and touch wood have yet to spend a dime on Deere. Frigging junk.


Not to worry. . come spring I trading it off... likely a 135 Kubota. Green is too $$$$ for me..


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1747291 said:


> ... biggest pos I've owned,





JD Dave;1747808 said:


> ...Frigging junk.


Right there..! I heard the resemblance....

I really hate daytime snows like that last one..........


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1748137 said:


> Right there..! I heard the resemblance....
> 
> I really hate daytime snows like that last one..........


LOL

I sure like pulling in the driveway all done by 2 am tho


----------



## A Man

Triple L;1748163 said:


> LOL
> 
> I sure like pulling in the driveway all done by 2 am tho


Until the city plows roll by all your lots and fill them back in lol.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, that was shi t - we tried to keep up, but it was futile. I want tulips and daffodils now. Please, someone!!!???


----------



## ff1221

Forecast said clear skies all night, went to bed, no alarm, woke up to 3cm of lake effect fluff. I got some shoveling to do, the good news is I can just drive fast through all my lots and it'll just blow away.


----------



## ff1221

Thought this was interesting, not sure where you guys would put this much snow in the GTA. First 4 photos are local and the 4th one is the entrance sign to sauble beach which is over the roadway.

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2014/0...os_n_4732139.html?1&ncid=edlinkusaolp00000008


----------



## SHAWZER

GTA guys are very quiet , must be still busy or sleeping ?


----------



## schrader

ff1221;1748185 said:


> Forecast said clear skies all night, went to bed, no alarm, woke up to 3cm of lake effect fluff. I got some shoveling to do, the good news is I can just drive fast through all my lots and it'll just blow away.


Same thing here, funny thing is I just said to the wife before I went to bed the lake is frozen over so it least that will put an end to the LE, not even 6 hours later mother nature is making a liar out of me.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Trying to sleep, but people love to call.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The good part is Jan. set a new monthly invoice record for me.payup


----------



## cet

During my travels today I didn't see one site that was black, not even the courthouse.
This salt shortage should be fun if we don't see some warm weather soon.


----------



## edgeair

Pristine PM ltd;1748386 said:


> Trying to sleep, but people love to call.


And they always wait til the plows are put away and you are just starting to doze off...


----------



## G.Landscape

Mr.Markus;1748575 said:


> The good part is Jan. set a new monthly invoice record for me.payup


Lets hope February bring record payments for you....

I am getting this for the sidewalk guys next year! Gotta lower the overhead, haha.


----------



## DeVries

I'm assuming that's his car and trailer down the street?


----------



## dingybigfoot

Talk about a carousel. Trying to keep up was not happening. I could see the snow accumulating with each pass.
I got stuck too. Like totally hung up for 3 hours. Had to call a plow girl that I know, everyone else was too far. Tow strapped it up and we got out, she got stuck too for about 45 mins. All this and my phone was just going nuts with everyone panicking about snow in the lots. Then this morning at about 4 am I take out my driver side brake light on a parking pole. Piss me off! Spring needs to hurry.


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1748620 said:


> Lets hope February bring record payments for you....
> 
> I am getting this for the sidewalk guys next year! Gotta lower the overhead, haha.


I have a spare blower in my garage..... If you have a stool, I have wheels and steel for the platform.


----------



## Hysert

We barely managed to keep up yesterday! All was good till my best guy (51yr) backed into a concrete block wall:angry: oh ya 4000lbs blocks!!! yes the wall won. missed the spreader. right corner completely crunched tail pipe and turned into a pretzal and jam the muffler into the driveshaft. we manage to pull the muffler back with the loader then I ran her home and sawsalled the tail pipe off, red tuck tape the taillight and back out and running fine in 10 mins for another 5hrs of clean up so if any one has a box for a 2011 sierra short box.... oh and a bumper/taillight....


----------



## Grassman09

Anyone have a blizzard plow side harness plug whatever you wanna call it. Took my plow off today and one of the pins totally rotted of into the trucks side.


----------



## goel

Grassman09;1748774 said:


> Anyone have a blizzard plow side harness plug whatever you wanna call it. Took my plow off today and one of the pins totally rotted of into the trucks side.


Awe man. You just cursed us with lots more snow. So much for a peaceful week ahead.


----------



## Grassman09

Had to I needed to pull a trailer today.


----------



## grandview

Grassman09;1748790 said:


> Had to I needed to pull a trailer today.


Why didn't you use your truck to pull it?


----------



## CGM Inc.

SHAWZER;1748304 said:


> GTA guys are very quiet , must be still busy or sleeping ?


We where done at 11pm last night no complaints


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1748587 said:


> During my travels today I didn't see one site that was black, not even the courthouse.
> This salt shortage should be fun if we don't see some warm weather soon.


I rather have it cold for another 4 weeks and dont have to deal with run-off!
There are black sites out there just not to many, and a lot of brown and dirty sand.


----------



## JD Dave

Our lots are brown and dirty except for store fronts and entrances. Have 150 tonne left but am guessing that has to last the winter so sand is the answer. Havn't had any complaints so not really worried about it.


----------



## McGaw

Hey Guys,

Wondering if anyone can tell me what the deal is with our new artic plow. Last night I was using it, and after awhile when I pushed 'down' it would flash blue and red in the middle. When I would lift it up, the middle 'up' and 'down' button would stay blue. The rest was all normal. 
Did seem to lose either my left or right control when this would happen


----------



## potskie

Think we can convince mother nature to at least make it -10+ w windchill when she's dusts everything and drifts in our walks?

I'm so sick of freezing my ass off in this -20s bs doing walks.


----------



## ff1221

potskie;1749168 said:


> Think we can convince mother nature to at least make it -10+ w windchill when she's dusts everything and drifts in our walks?
> 
> I'm so sick of freezing my ass off in this -20s bs doing walks.


Nothing worse than sweating your ass off at -20, to cold to take your jacket off and you're too hot to keep it on and you can never stay warm, I agree. Only -12 here this morning which is much better than the projected -18, already reached our daytime high so there is hope!


----------



## SHAWZER

Same -12 here, going to check a plaza because one store manager complains about walking in 1/4"of snow. Oh well, need bacon & eggs anyway.


----------



## BC Handyman

lucky guys, it's still -25c here, looks like only -19c for tomorrow...omg that will be sooo nice, I can feel the warmth now


----------



## potskie

BC Handyman;1749223 said:


> lucky guys, it's still -25c here, looks like only -19c for tomorrow...omg that will be sooo nice, I can feel the warmth now


We were in the -30s beginning of January. It sucked I don't miss it lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1748774 said:


> Anyone have a blizzard plow side harness plug whatever you wanna call it. Took my plow off today and one of the pins totally rotted of into the trucks side.


Sometimes you can fix this with a little screw to get you through until you find one..
My sites are black but I am vey worried that I will run out of salt if it keeps up the way it has been. Almost got caught with my pants down as I worked late and had the backhoe at home last night (nothing forecast) and the truck at the shop. Nothing like adding an hour long drive at 35Kph to your route at midnight. I hate having cold feet too...:realmad:
Looks like another Friday for the weekend properties again if the wind keeps up...


----------



## potskie

potskie;1749258 said:


> We were in the -30s beginning of January. It sucked I don't miss it lol.


Funny story to go with this.

My friend plows an industrial laundry place in cambridge, just started this year. Well The first day of our cold cold temps there was nothing forecasted so he didn't go out. Well at 6 am he gets a call from them losing their minds because he didn't plow them. He had no idea what to think of this as it didn't snow and every property he saw was clear. He gets there and sure enough there is 2" and some drifts in the lot. He plows it and leaves scratching his head. Well that night after the day shift left he went back to clean up where their cars were and he finds there is another 2" inches and some huge drifts there.

He was completely perplexed at this point. It was the next morning after they called again that he noticed it. The dryers vent to the atmosphere and normally belch out an insane amount of steam. But somewhere around ~18 that steam turns to snow and gets blown / lands in the lot. So now every time it gets cold he's gotta plow the place whether it snowed or not.  He figures these things could give chicopee's snow machines a run for their money.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1748868 said:


> Our lots are brown and dirty except for store fronts and entrances. Have 150 tonne left but am guessing that has to last the winter so sand is the answer. Havn't had any complaints so not really worried about it.


Spring clean-up part of your contracts? That's why we try to avoid sand until there are no other options.


----------



## goel

http://kitchener.ctvnews.ca/snow-re...ptly-leaving-irate-customers-behind-1.1674211


----------



## potskie

goel;1749333 said:


> http://kitchener.ctvnews.ca/snow-re...ptly-leaving-irate-customers-behind-1.1674211


BAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! go back like 30 pages. That's the company I posted the post card about. The one with the low price that I found on my door when I got home in the fall.


----------



## goel

potskie;1749340 said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! go back like 30 pages. That's the company I posted the post card about. The one with the low price that I found on my door when I got home in the fall.


I know. Figured it would be amusing to all!!!


----------



## BC Handyman

potskie;1749290 said:


> Funny story to go with this.
> 
> My friend plows an industrial laundry place in cambridge, just started this year. Well The first day of our cold cold temps there was nothing forecasted so he didn't go out. Well at 6 am he gets a call from them losing their minds because he didn't plow them. He had no idea what to think of this as it didn't snow and every property he saw was clear. He gets there and sure enough there is 2" and some drifts in the lot. He plows it and leaves scratching his head. Well that night after the day shift left he went back to clean up where their cars were and he finds there is another 2" inches and some huge drifts there.
> 
> He was completely perplexed at this point. It was the next morning after they called again that he noticed it. The dryers vent to the atmosphere and normally belch out an insane amount of steam. But somewhere around ~18 that steam turns to snow and gets blown / lands in the lot. So now every time it gets cold he's gotta plow the place whether it snowed or not.  He figures these things could give chicopee's snow machines a run for their money.


:laughing: that is funny, I hope he is per push & not seasonal  This year we have had over 30 days of -25 or colder.



potskie;1749340 said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! go back like 30 pages. That's the company I posted the post card about. The one with the low price that I found on my door when I got home in the fall.


lmao I remember you posting that flier, thats funny, I wonder if resi customers will realize nationals or subs dont work great for resi.


----------



## rooferdave

Ant118;1745821 said:


> Anyone selling or know of anyone selling any blades looking for something 8' +. Fisher or western. V blade or straight.
> Thanks


I have a few for sale email me at [email protected] or phone/text at 416 333-5805


----------



## SHAWZER

Holy Sh$t , propane went from 83 cents litre to $ 1.13 . Might as well walk around bent over and backwards all winter ! :realmad:


----------



## G.Landscape

We may not be making money on plowing but this year is booming for hauling snow. Having hard time keeping up with all the demand. Hate to sub things out but might have to bite to bullet and start just to keep clients happy.


----------



## goel

SHAWZER;1749432 said:


> Holy Sh$t , propane went from 83 cents litre to $ 1.13 . Might as well walk around bent over and backwards all winter ! :realmad:


Yep, shortage of that liquid gold also due to demand this year.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

SHAWZER;1749432 said:


> Holy Sh$t , propane went from 83 cents litre to $ 1.13 . Might as well walk around bent over and backwards all winter ! :realmad:


Got the 1,000-gallon diesel tank in the yard filled again today - $1.563 per litre. For anyone south of the border, that's $5.83 per U.S. gallon.


----------



## goel

Landcare - Mont;1749504 said:


> Got the 1,000-gallon diesel tank in the yard filled again today - $1.563 per litre. For anyone south of the border, that's $5.83 per U.S. gallon.


Is that clear or coloured fuel price?


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1749305 said:


> Spring clean-up part of your contracts? That's why we try to avoid sand until there are no other options.


Some and with the amount I'm saving on salt it will easily pay for cleanups. I'm not waiting until there is no other options as generally it's to late by then. Havn't had one complain yet, so we will keep doing what were doing.


----------



## JD Dave

goel;1749545 said:


> Is that clear or coloured fuel price?


Clear, they can't run coloured in Quebec for plowing snow. We just our 1000 gallon tank filled and it was right around $1 plus HST.


----------



## DeVries

I'm getting sick of the flurries and blowing snow already. One day the wind is out of the east the next out of the south west. When will it be spring?


----------



## Fantastic

DeVries;1749618 said:


> I'm getting sick of the flurries and blowing snow already. One day the wind is out of the east the next out of the south west. When will it be spring?


Isn't this called white gold?? :laughing: :


----------



## Bonzai

DeVries;1749618 said:


> I'm getting sick of the flurries and blowing snow already. One day the wind is out of the east the next out of the south west. When will it be spring?


C'mon Allard, need a hug lol.  Don't post much but couldn't resist. Crappy winter for all especially the fully inclusive contracts. can't imagine those salt bills.


----------



## DeVries

Bonzai;1749657 said:


> C'mon Allard, need a hug lol.  Don't post much but couldn't resist. Crappy winter for all especially the fully inclusive contracts. can't imagine those salt bills.


Well the novelty is wearing of Phil. I'm ready for warmer weather.


----------



## Bonzai

DeVries;1749791 said:


> Well the novelty is wearing of Phil. I'm ready for warmer weather.


Amen. Me too never mind being physically tired my brain is fried. Warm weathers coming, none to soon.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, this is a year that will probably bring alot of changes to the industry by next winter, and lot's of contracts will change hands in the spring I bet.

Driving around today... I don't understand how some guys are keeping places.


----------



## ff1221

Pristine PM ltd;1750257 said:


> yeah, this is a year that will probably bring alot of changes to the industry by next winter, and lot's of contracts will change hands in the spring I bet.
> 
> Driving around today... I don't understand how some guys are keeping places.


Some people just don't realize their are choices and better contractors out there and some people are so effen cheap they'd rather put up with crap work than pay for quality. Even see it here in a small town.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Pristine PM ltd;1750257 said:


> yeah, this is a year that will probably bring alot of changes to the industry by next winter, and lot's of contracts will change hands in the spring I bet.
> 
> Driving around today... I don't understand how some guys are keeping places.


I agree. Contracts will jump ship across the board. "Salt in contracts" are going to be the first to explore their options due to price increases.


----------



## Bonzai

dingybigfoot;1750359 said:


> I agree. Contracts will jump ship across the board. "Salt in contracts" are going to be the first to explore their options due to price increases.


Salt in contracts need to have a cap put in them. I find with most of them it becomes a bottomless pit. If we are getting 
5 cm of snow the phone starts ringing when 1/2 cm is on the ground. Managers and security guards telling us how to do our work. Frustrating and expensive. Funny how salt extra sites are always very quite. Lol


----------



## cet

IMO contracts will only change hands if they're signed early. By the time Sept. rolls around it will be the cheap price that rules again. Anything bid where they're bound to take the lowest price will always go cheap. Why to you think they release the low bid amount. If company X can do it for that I must be able to do it for that less $500. Meanwhile company X lost money.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I work saturdays at the store unless we have snow to work on. Today is the first day this winter that I am in the store working. So that means someone has picked up alot of kijiji deals from under my nose. lol I was also out this am. Sun is out right now and the tiny bit of salt I used it making everything look great. 

I need to get a cutting edge for my horst snow wing. I noticed its got a smile to it. Where is the best place to get that or does it flip? 

Bobcats have really made the difference for us this year. The hla snow pushers with the scrapper blade pull back on the top has done well. That and being able to use a bucket and scrape hard pack has helped alot. 

Our biggest challenge this year has been sidewalks. Some very close to the road and in Cobourg we have to do the town / public walks. In port hope the town does them.

The s300 with the snow wolf tires has been great for the walks but I think the tilt actuator is going and it should go in.


----------



## Hysert

Great discussions!!! Love snow hate this cold and windy weather tho!! I would agree with the salt cape on all ins? 75% of mine are as per application which has worked out great and I have 30% by the push which is a nice bonus this yr! They are small places but they add up quick! Gonna enjoy a cold sunny day with the kids on the sled! Hopefully we can all have a nice weekend or atleast till tmr lol...


----------



## DeVries

Midtown

Your snow wing blade will flip if its a newer model. We just flipped ours a week ago and its amazing how it scrapes down to the asphalt. Good for these lean salt times.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*reply*

thanks for your help
I will get some help tomorrow and try that.


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;1750507 said:


> Midtown
> 
> Your snow wing blade will flip if its a newer model. We just flipped ours a week ago and its amazing how it scrapes down to the asphalt. Good for these lean salt times.


Was at the hospital. Great job Allard best its ever been!!!


----------



## Yoman

Any one need help for snow relocation? I have time, Loader with 1.3 Bucket, Markham Scarborough and Richmond Hill.


----------



## TLG99

Bonzai;1750386 said:


> Salt in contracts need to have a cap put in them. I find with most of them it becomes a bottomless pit. If we are getting
> 5 cm of snow the phone starts ringing when 1/2 cm is on the ground. Managers and security guards telling us how to do our work. Frustrating and expensive. Funny how salt extra sites are always very quite. Lol


All of my salt in contracts have a cap on them and thank goodness they do this year.

Only one property manager we deal with did not agree to the cap, and we just had a long discussion recently about why a season like this proves its unfair to the contractor. After exhausting our own salt pile and having to pay increased prices to restock when available, sometimes I'm having to pay upwards of $230 a yard to keep his properties safe, so we/the corporation avoid potentially getting sued?? Those prices are over a 100% increase to what I quoted on.......How is that fair, and/or only my problem?

Also, if I need to use sand for any reason, I will do my best to make sure I will be getting paid for clean up, over and above my included spring clean up price, before I put any down. Again, I fail to see how a North American wide salt shortage, based on wide spread extreme weather, falls only on the already overworked contractor this season and then is also going to extend into the spring season too?

We do the same for extreme wind/ice storm damage to tree/branch cleanup. I will always push to get paid extra in those events and 99% of the time we have been successful.

I take none of my customers/business for granted, but I find there are too many contractors willing to do "freebies" above and beyond the words in their contracts, simply because their afraid to lose them. I would rather have quality customers that have the ability to see both sides of the working relationship, versus a large quantity of customers, who apparently thinks its ok for the contractor to lose money. No relationship should be a win/lose scenario.


----------



## DeVries

Hysert;1750521 said:


> Was at the hospital. Great job Allard best its ever been!!!


Thanks, I appreciate the compliment. That place gets a lot of attention especially with an E.R ramp that is that steep, not sure what they were thinking when they built the place, oh wait that was in the early 20's:laughing:

Hope you didn't have to be there for anything serious.


----------



## goel

Crazy stuff can always happen. 

A man in his 20s was killed in a freak accident while removing snow from a parking lot near Pearson International Airport Friday evening.

Peel Regional Police say officers responded to an emergency call shortly before 7 p.m. and found the man pinned beneath snow removal equipment in a lot off Viscount Rd., near Hwy. 409.

“It’s a parking lot for airport employees,” Const. Thomas Ruttan said Saturday.

He said the man was clearing mounds of snow that had been piled several metres high in the lot — the remnants of last week’s storm that dumped 25 cms on the GTA.
It’s believed tragedy struck as the worker was hoisting a steel bin, similar to a dumpster, filled with snow up onto a flatbed truck to be hauled away.

The heavy snow-filled box somehow slid off the truck and onto the man, leaving him trapped beneath its crushing weight.

The victim, whose name has not been released, had no vital signs by the time paramedics arrived and he was pronounced dead at the scene.

Ruttan said officers from Peel’s Major Collision Bureau have finished probing the deadly incident.
“There was no criminality involved,” he said. “So our investigators have turned over their findings to the Ministry of Labour.”


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sad stuff, young guy too...

Weird -15 fog this morning.


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1751518 said:


> Sad stuff, young guy too...
> 
> Weird -15 fog this morning.


That fog started creating some light flurries around here.

That is pretty sad. I always wondered if that ever happened.


----------



## Alpha Property

The guy that got killed works for the guys that plow inside the value park garage; the snow dump is in the back of the outdoor value park garage, my buddy's had the 2 tractors doing the value park and a couple other parking lots for the air port.


----------



## GMC Driver

Heard about that accident yesterday - tragic.

What a winter. Spent the last week plowing every day, with new snowfalls, wind, flurries, and no salt. I've got very little left, gonna try something else tonight after we plow again. And removals - got a bunch for the second time this winter, others that have taken a bit more convincing. And it keeps going...

Record billing for Jan. Means that come April, there should be some breathing room. Been a tough winter that way too, I think alot of places reduced snow budgets and weren't expecting a heavy winter. 

8 more weeks to go!


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver;1751914 said:


> Heard about that accident yesterday - tragic.
> 
> ... gonna try something else tonight after we plow again.
> 
> 8 more weeks to go!


I'm gonna order a couple of these...http://www.hotlicksexhaust.com/


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I read that website differently and expected weird German stuff


----------



## Grassman09

For moving snow on site a blower seams best. Just the really old stuff beginning of winter snow that's all icy needs to be busted up. I had to dig up the snow before we could blow it. Could use more HP and a diffrent transmission in the tractor. front pto would be nice. More clintar sites I have been asked to bid for removal / re locate. They asked about a snowmelter thou. Anyone got one? What's the rate normally for one?

blowing snow

blowing more snow


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1751993 said:


> I read that website differently and expected weird German stuff


I know you clicked on it for that reason Jon...



Grassman09;1752041 said:


> For moving snow on site a blower seams best. Just the really old stuff beginning of winter snow that's all icy needs to be busted up. I had to dig up the snow before we could blow it. Could use more HP and a diffrent transmission in the tractor. front pto would be nice. More clintar sites I have been asked to bid for removal / re locate. They asked about a snowmelter thou. Anyone got one? What's the rate normally for one?
> 
> blowing snow
> 
> blowing more snow


I like it for most sites but I can move piles back faster with the backhoe. You need a creeper gear. If I throttle mine up to blow it way back it'll eat a tank of fuel in about 4 hrs...


----------



## edgeair

Was across the border in Michigan the other day and saw this. Who knew there was a salt shortage? I guess they don't in this lot.

I felt like I needed a drink just from walking over all this salt. They should be good for the rest of the season with all this residue, right? Thumbs Up


----------



## ff1221

Grassman09;1752041 said:


> For moving snow on site a blower seams best. Just the really old stuff beginning of winter snow that's all icy needs to be busted up. I had to dig up the snow before we could blow it. Could use more HP and a diffrent transmission in the tractor. front pto would be nice. More clintar sites I have been asked to bid for removal / re locate. They asked about a snowmelter thou. Anyone got one? What's the rate normally for one?
> 
> blowing snow
> 
> blowing more snow


Blowing snow takes a ****load of horsepower, likely the most demanding implement a tractor can run, that's why Highway blowers have a dedicated engine just to run the blower and generally run in the 350-500hp range. Markus is right you need to move slow and taking a small section as opposed to taking the full width of the blower often works better and is more efficient than bogging and stopping. Reblowing snow you have already blown is just about the worst thing to try and move, it's like friggin concrete.


----------



## edgeair

So much for 2cm overnight. 6" on the ground and its still coming down hard. Who said LE was over...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I feel like we now live in Collingwood, cause of how my sites look


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1752869 said:


> I feel like we now live in Collingwood, cause of how my sites look


No one seems to be complaining though.


----------



## grandview

We haven't seen blacktop around here in over a month.


----------



## schrader

Pristine PM ltd;1752869 said:


> I feel like we now live in Collingwood, cause of how my sites look


Hey Jon around here we just call it an old fashioned winter, the sun lately has bared some stuff up again nice to see some pavement


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, no calls yet, so that's a change!


----------



## Alpha Property

It really helped when they started talking on the radio about the salt shortage and the municipalities only having 2 weeks worth of salt left.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Yeah, the media plugging helped for sure.


----------



## ROTHLAND

Still getting the odd complaint here and there for the slush mess. Everyone's out of salt. What can you expect. If we can find salt it's $160 - $200 a ton!!! WTF !!?!

Yes the salt shortage on the radio and tv news is definitely helping!


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1752909 said:


> Hey Jon around here we just call it an old fashioned winter, the sun lately has bared some stuff up again nice to see some pavement


That sun is starting to get some strength, sure feels nice when it comes out!


----------



## potskie

ff1221;1753453 said:


> That sun is starting to get some strength, sure feels nice when it comes out!


It does! Was just out working on the truck in a sweater  minus 10 and that sun made me feel all warm. Come on SPRING!


----------



## ff1221

I know, damn near had the air conditioning on in the tractor today, got pretty warm in there.

Looks liek a decent warm up coming in the 14 day forecast, temps hovering around the zero mark maybe settle some of these banks down.

Water dept was working down the street today, they've had 5 water services freeze up at the main, this one was down 6 feet and it's all gravel in this neighbourhood. Water guy said there was about a foot at the bottom that wasn't froze solid but the rest was frost, guess I shouldn't be surprised with the temps the way they've been.


----------



## Camden

So this is what the second most popular weather thread looks like 

ussmileyflag


----------



## Mr.Markus

I think people are afraid of their next bill so they've stopped calling...


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1754498 said:


> So this is what the second most popular weather thread looks like
> 
> ussmileyflag


Sure looks like it.

ussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Camden;1754498 said:


> So this is what the second most popular weather thread looks like
> 
> ussmileyflag


So that's what happens when it stops snowing in Minnesota. tymusic


----------



## Camden

Landcare - Mont;1754593 said:


> So that's what happens when it stops snowing in Minnesota. tymusic


LOL - Pretty much.

We're finally going to see some snow again tonight so that should keep us busy for the next 48 hours.


----------



## G.Landscape

Anyone have any reviews of snow buckets. Need a new one for our skid steer. Is the bobcat bucket worth the price?


----------



## edgeair

G.Landscape;1754614 said:


> Anyone have any reviews of snow buckets. Need a new one for our skid steer. Is the bobcat bucket worth the price?


Don't know about the bobcat bucket but we have an 8' HLA for our S250 and it works well. I'd rather have the 9 or 10' size but oh well. Machine would handle it.


----------



## DeVries

G.Landscape;1754614 said:


> Anyone have any reviews of snow buckets. Need a new one for our skid steer. Is the bobcat bucket worth the price?


I've got at 32 cu ft HLA one for sale if your interested. It has the skid steer attach plate on it.


----------



## G.Landscape

DeVries;1754652 said:


> I've got at 32 cu ft HLA one for sale if your interested. It has the skid steer attach plate on it.


Thanks, we were looking at the 2 yard size buckets. So this one sounds a little small.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Those American flags sure look similar to rainbow ones....


----------



## Camden

R.G.PEEL;1754702 said:


> Those American flags sure look similar to rainbow ones....


Hey now! Your hockey team better get used to seeing it because they'll be looking up at it in a few days.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden;1754728 said:


> Hey now! Your hockey team better get used to seeing it because they'll be looking up at it in a few days.


ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol our boys will Politely help yours onto the silver platform. That's where usa was in the last winter Olympics wasn't it? I don't really remember because I only look at the winners. Oh yeah, that was us. Russia pretty good though, so it's not a guaranteed gold.


----------



## SSS Inc.

Camden forgot to mention we going to win the Curling Gold as well.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

SSS Inc.;1754741 said:


> Camden forgot to mention we going to win the Curling Gold as well.


Good luck with that. You can put it next to your ringette, knitting and whatever other activities nobody really considers a sport! Lol


----------



## Camden

R.G.PEEL;1754745 said:


> Good luck with that. You can put it next to your ringette, knitting and whatever other activities nobody really considers a sport! Lol


LOL! See, no one believes me when I tell them that Canucks have a sense of humor.

How's your season been? We're at about 55"/139cm at the moment which is right at our yearly average. The snow hasn't been a problem, it's been the extreme cold temperatures. Each night it seems like it dips down to -15F/-26C and that really wears on a person.

We're supposed to see a break starting tomorrow so I'm looking forward to that!


----------



## SHAWZER

Just at our average of 144" so far this season.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

We've had a far above average season. No single storm has been all that crazy for snow (1 ice storm) but a whole bunch of little events. Salt is hard to find now from the volume we've used already.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

R.G.PEEL;1754773 said:


> We've had a far above average season. No single storm has been all that crazy for snow (1 ice storm) but a whole bunch of little events. Salt is hard to find now from the volume we've used already.


Same here in MN.

1.5" after 1.5" snowfalls. I think we've had 3 events over 3" for the year?

Our state is taking everyone's salt, supposedly. It can still be found, but not with great ease.

Have you guys heard reasons for the salt shortage? Or do you guys just think it's from the volume of events over such a large area that's eating the supplies?


----------



## Ant118

I'm hearing it's a MTO ( ministry of transportation) hold.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Do all Americans think like Minnesota...? Coming over to gloat about more posts adds to our post count.:laughing: Look at the views...we think talk is cheap.


----------



## adamhumberview

I just got 150 tonne of treated in.. I mixed in 50 tonne of winter grit to give it some love and add some volume to the pile.. stupid me I open my mouth and tell 1 person I have that much on hand.. my phone has not stopped ringing with the "hey mannnnn help a brother outttt.. just for tonighttttt!!!"


----------



## goel

adamhumberview;1754888 said:


> I just got 150 tonne of treated in.. I mixed in 50 tonne of winter grit to give it some love and add some volume to the pile.. stupid me I open my mouth and tell 1 person I have that much on hand.. my phone has not stopped ringing with the "hey mannnnn help a brother outttt.. just for tonighttttt!!!"


Lol. And then you post it on here.


----------



## Triple L

Got to see why hotsy pressure washers are so expensive today, such a small little operation, 1 guy on a welder making all the frames for the machines and stuff, thought this stuff would be mass produced in China or something, it was interesting, my washers seen a lot of duty time and something must have froze in the pump or the pressure sensor screwed off, we'll see


----------



## Camden

Mr.Markus;1754884 said:


> Coming over to gloat about more posts adds to our post count


Now that we're ahead - and not looking back - I thought I'd come over and help you guys out :waving:


----------



## Camden

SHAWZER;1754771 said:


> Just at our average of 144" so far this season.


Holy smokes! I just Googled Meaford to see where you're at...looks like you're reaping the benefits of some lake effect, eh?


----------



## ff1221

No salt shortage here. sounds like the salt shortage is due to the shipping lanes being iced over and rail being slow with heavy snow. If you want salt it has to come by truck and the big cities are using more than they can possibly haul in long distance. I sub my salt applications and my guy has used 2 tri-axle loads of salt and 3 of sand, and he is the biggest user locally, aside from the municipality. Mind you our salt only has to come 50km, I know that's like a 8 hour trip in the GTA but it's only a 1/2hr here.


----------



## ff1221

Camden;1754925 said:


> Holy smokes! I just Googled Meaford to see where you're at...looks like you're reaping the benefits of some lake effect, eh?


I think that's our annual average, but yep it's lake effect, thank god they are nearly froze over. It's been cold here but you guys are really getting the cold shoulder!


----------



## schrader

Hey guys looking around for a used tool cat and pick up sweeper but not finding much. If anyone has any leads on something let me know, I would consider a mid sized skid but I still prefer the tool cat.


----------



## goel

More good news.

http://london.ctvnews.ca/sifto-salt-mine-temporarily-lays-off-50-workers-1.1681514


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ok, there has got to be a conspiracy that they are laying guys off now.... that's nuts.


----------



## Mr.Markus

....like a shareholder conspiracy??! C'mon Jon.. the largest salt mine in the WORLD. They wouldn't do that to us!!!?


----------



## Ant118

Ya this is getting crazy. I Just called Windsor salt (Montreal) they were saying that they are "limited supply" right now. And not taking orders until August.


----------



## DeVries

Triple L;1754905 said:


> Got to see why hotsy pressure washers are so expensive today, such a small little operation, 1 guy on a welder making all the frames for the machines and stuff, thought this stuff would be mass produced in China or something, it was interesting, my washers seen a lot of duty time and something must have froze in the pump or the pressure sensor screwed off, we'll see


I've had mine for at least 8 years and only ever replaced a gun and hose. They are the best out there bar none, expensive but well worth it. I wish I knew how many gallons went thru that thing.


----------



## Camden

goel;1755042 said:


> More good news.
> 
> http://london.ctvnews.ca/sifto-salt-mine-temporarily-lays-off-50-workers-1.1681514


Just today I asked some guys on another site if they know if that mine is still producing...guess not anymore! Their excuse sounds like BS to me. You can move a lot of air around with the right equipment (which I'm sure they have).


----------



## SHAWZER

Womans hockey , Canada vs usa , 7;30 am.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

you mean sweeping?


----------



## Triple L

DeVries;1755332 said:


> I've had mine for at least 8 years and only ever replaced a gun and hose. They are the best out there bar none, expensive but well worth it. I wish I knew how many gallons went thru that thing.


Myn I've had for 5 years but bought it used, I'm not complaining one bit, but still can't believe it tho, they'd be lucky to crank out 1 machine a day at the rate they were moving, such a big facility to have practically nothing going on lol


----------



## CGM Inc.

goel;1755042 said:


> More good news.
> 
> http://london.ctvnews.ca/sifto-salt-mine-temporarily-lays-off-50-workers-1.1681514


http://www.snowmagazineonline.com/snow-020714-salt-institute-shortage.aspx


----------



## LuckyPlower

Triple L;1755787 said:


> Myn I've had for 5 years but bought it used, I'm not complaining one bit, but still can't believe it tho, they'd be lucky to crank out 1 machine a day at the rate they were moving, such a big facility to have practically nothing going on lol


I guess that explains the cost a bit. I've been looking at these for a while now. What model you guys running? I'm on the fence with going portable or sticking with a shop mounted one.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Triple L;1755787 said:


> Myn I've had for 5 years but bought it used, I'm not complaining one bit, but still can't believe it tho, they'd be lucky to crank out 1 machine a day at the rate they were moving, such a big facility to have practically nothing going on lol


That's surprising since they are owned by Kaercher


----------



## DeVries

LuckyPlower;1755853 said:


> I guess that explains the cost a bit. I've been looking at these for a while now. What model you guys running? I'm on the fence with going portable or sticking with a shop mounted one.


I have the electric with the diesel fired burner.


----------



## potskie

CGM Inc.;1755851 said:


> http://www.snowmagazineonline.com/snow-020714-salt-institute-shortage.aspx


I read that last night and what I take from it that there's enough stock piled at the mines. They just can't get it delivered fast enough. Which makes sense with the lakes frozen over.

But on the other hand isn't the salt institute the lobbying group for the big salt mines? 
So wording it as such is just to make things look better for them or to shift attention so we don't see it as a huge gouge next year?


----------



## Triple L

LuckyPlower;1755853 said:


> I guess that explains the cost a bit. I've been looking at these for a while now. What model you guys running? I'm on the fence with going portable or sticking with a shop mounted one.


I have a 790ss but my next one will have a little more gpm, I'd go one step up but overall am very happy with this one, electric diesel fired


----------



## Matt994

Camden;1754922 said:


> Now that we're ahead - and not looking back - I thought I'd come over and help you guys out :waving:


I guess this it what happens with a few days of light weather, the Americans come here and try and tell us how Hockey is going to turn out haha


----------



## Matt994

SHAWZER;1755731 said:


> Womans hockey , Canada vs usa , 7;30 am.


Well Speaking of the USA losing to Canada *Cough Cough*


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The way this forum works is that if you spout off, then lose, you buy a case of beer. I'll forward my address and you can mail it. Actually, never mind. Drinking American beer is a loss in itself! We'll see where happens when we play your other hockey team of women! 

Lol its Ok ill stop making dun of you. I feel like I'm picking on a kid with glasses


----------



## SHAWZER

HA HA HA


----------



## LuckyPlower

Triple L;1755941 said:


> I have a 790ss but my next one will have a little more gpm, I'd go one step up but overall am very happy with this one, electric diesel fired


Nice, I was thinking of the 500 or the 700 series. I would like to upgrade to the hot water. I've looked around a bit for a good used one. The price of new is hard to justify at this time.


----------



## Triple L

LuckyPlower;1756290 said:


> Nice, I was thinking of the 500 or the 700 series. I would like to upgrade to the hot water. I've looked around a bit for a good used one. The price of new is hard to justify at this time.


I want a 795ss I'll sell you myn with a brand new pump lol, cheaper getting a new pump then fixing the old one


----------



## Mr.Markus

Always makes me laugh...I broke it, it's fixed now but tainted. I'll sell it to you so I can buy the new 1. LOL


----------



## LuckyPlower

I said a good used one LoL. I think i'll be looking new now that you scared me. I'm the kind guy that like to buy new cause I look after stuff, but don't mind saving on a good used piece. Was the 790 just not enough juice for you? What kinda stuff you use it on?


----------



## Triple L

LuckyPlower;1756338 said:


> I said a good used one LoL. I think i'll be looking new now that you scared me. I'm the kind guy that like to buy new cause I look after stuff, but don't mind saving on a good used piece. Was the 790 just not enough juice for you? What kinda stuff you use it on?


There's absolutely nothing wrong with myn now it's got a brand new pump, good to go, the unloader screwed off and it's $450 for parts and $350 for labor to rebuild the head, a new pump was $800 so I'll just go with that... Its thefirst problem I've had with it, just saying I'd be interested in trading it what's wrong with that, if not I don't care I'll keep it for another 10 years... the new one only has 0.7 gpm more probably hardly noticeable

It just washes the salt water off everything when they get back to the shop and washes the truck once a week in the summer

$5500 for a new one


----------



## Camden

R.G.PEEL;1756099 said:


> The way this forum works is that if you spout off, then lose, you buy a case of beer. I'll forward my address and you can mail it. Actually, never mind. Drinking American beer is a loss in itself! We'll see where happens when we play your other hockey team of women!
> 
> Lol its Ok ill stop making dun of you. I feel like I'm picking on a kid with glasses


Do you ever go to any of the SIMA symposiums? If so, I'll definitely buy you a beer if your men's hockey team finishes higher than the US team as long as you agree to do the same when the US team wins


----------



## LuckyPlower

Triple L;1756343 said:


> There's absolutely nothing wrong with myn now it's got a brand new pump, good to go, the unloader screwed off and it's $450 for parts and $350 for labor to rebuild the head, a new pump was $800 so I'll just go with that... Its thefirst problem I've had with it, just saying I'd be interested in trading it what's wrong with that, if not I don't care I'll keep it for another 10 years... the new one only has 0.7 gpm more probably hardly noticeable
> 
> It just washes the salt water off everything when they get back to the shop and washes the truck once a week in the summer
> 
> $5500 for a new one


Makes sense, I get it. I would be using it for same kinda stuff. What are you thinking you want for it? pm me if you want also.


----------



## Belleaire Care

Salt is now $185.00 a ton here in Barrie ..... because now it comes from out of Province... due to waterways froze like you said ff1221.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Maybe they should call in Lisa Kelly...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHRADER:
Tag Equipment
13898 Highway 48
Stouffville, Ontario
L4A 7X3
Tel: 416-716-5850
Ivan is his name. I bought some hla pushers off him and prior to that I have bought about 5 sets of skid steer tires for machines I have or have bought and sold. He had a toolcat there for $21k and I think it had 1200 hours, had a small stainless salter on it, pusher and bucket. It might have been consignment. Ivan has always been good to me. Brought to you by Deans rollodex of Deals.


----------



## schrader

Thanks dean I will follow up with him today


----------



## Hysert

Got some more salt in hopefully enough to get thru the next 6 weeks. As we all know the price has doubled if not tripled!!! I emailed all my customers with the news that were good till winters end! however there will be a 25% increase in the salt price due to the so called shortage and increased salt price! One customer replied back saying they dont want it anymore and will call when needed. I replied back no problem but I will need to send a waiver form holding them responsible for any slip and falls. They replied back immediately "keep things the same untill further notice" oh ok... it makes me laugh how you never hear from them when theres black pavement and plowing or salting every few days! Then when they get there bill or a increase which is completely out of my control and the whining starts!! Lmfao... after all folks great service cost money!!!


----------



## potskie

MIDTOWNPC;1756937 said:


> Brought to you by Deans rollodex of Deals.


You should offer a course on kijiji hunting. I'd take it


----------



## SHAWZER

Going to do nothing today . Watch Canada mens hockey at noon and drink beer. :laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

on the hunt for a snow bucket for a skid steer if anyone has one or knows a place that has stock. 84" or bigger with 1.5 yard capacity or more.


----------



## ff1221

Holy crap, big warm up coming next week, +6 here, where has that been?Thumbs Up


----------



## schrader

I have been kinda enjoying this cold dry weather, an hour or two to sand and do property checks at night and no getting up at 2am. Looks like some decent snow on Monday, time will tell.


----------



## cet

schrader;1757582 said:


> I have been kinda enjoying this cold dry weather, an hour or two to sand and do property checks at night and no getting up at 2am. Looks like some decent snow on Monday, time will tell.


Monday's forecast seems to be all over the place. CBC has it coming in on Tuesday. I would rather have Tuesday then overnight Monday.
When the overnight stuff comes, the stuff you do at 2 am looks like you never showed up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Now I have flurries for the morning cause I brought the backhoe home again.
Another midnight bounce to get the truck...
That's gonna cut into my Walkin Dead marathon...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1757664 said:


> Now I have flurries for the morning cause I brought the backhoe home again.
> Another midnight bounce to get the truck...
> That's gonna cut into my Walkin Dead marathon...


We have them too, but it's 40% and only a trace.
Enjoy the marathon, my wife watches that show too.


----------



## grandview

Mr.Markus;1757664 said:


> Now I have flurries for the morning cause I brought the backhoe home again.
> Another midnight bounce to get the truck...
> That's gonna cut into my Walkin Dead marathon...


I was late to the Dead,watched all of them back to back. Then Sunday was the start of the new 2nd half of the season but I had to go out and plow and taped it,got to watch it yesterday,all caught up now.


----------



## Alpha Property

So from the salt shortage and not being able to get salt when I needed it, the decision was made to have a pile at one of the guys in our groups farm. We had 30ton delivered from somewhere in Detroit on Monday, and we got the first delivery of concrete blocks. 
How big is your salt "pits"? And how many ton can you fit in them assuming 2 blocks high, maybe 3 on the back wall and using green house style hoops and plastic? And how many "full saltings" worth of salt do you try and keep on hand?
I think inside demensions of the one were going to build will be 12ft by 20ft, but we could go longer. I d ultimatly like to start next year off with 40ton sitting in the pile and just top it up as we go


----------



## Mr.Markus

I just started the first season last week...lol Netflix is great.


----------



## DeVries

Alpha Property;1757714 said:


> So from the salt shortage and not being able to get salt when I needed it, the decision was made to have a pile at one of the guys in our groups farm. We had 30ton delivered from somewhere in Detroit on Monday, and we got the first delivery of concrete blocks.
> How big is your salt "pits"? And how many ton can you fit in them assuming 2 blocks high, maybe 3 on the back wall and using green house style hoops and plastic? And how many "full saltings" worth of salt do you try and keep on hand?
> I think inside demensions of the one were going to build will be 12ft by 20ft, but we could go longer. I d ultimatly like to start next year off with 40ton sitting in the pile and just top it up as we go


Try these guys they make a good salt shelter, reasonably priced too http://www.xlshelter.com/XlAlbums/DomeGallery/index.htm
Ask for Dave he's the salesman.
If you want to see one in person stop by sometime.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1757747 said:


> I just started the first season last week...lol Netflix is great.


Yeah I watched 4 season this winter. Netflix really cuts into my sleep time.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

So wn is saying flurries, EC 2cm, and wn 5-10 monday EC nothing.... I want to go away this weekend!!!!


----------



## rooferdave

DeVries;1754652 said:


> I've got at 32 cu ft HLA one for sale if your interested. It has the skid steer attach plate on it.


How much do you want for it? Pm me if you want


----------



## CGM Inc.

rooferdave;1757987 said:


> How much do you want for it? Pm me if you want


sold....


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1757960 said:


> Yeah I watched 4 season this winter. Netflix really cuts into my sleep time.


WALKER...!!!

I've been having a heck of a time organizing the push backs this year. I call everyone to try and do it all at once to minimise the drive time. A lot say "no, we're ok" you know it's cause of sticker shock this year. So I do the confirms, and the next day the neighbor business calls (cause they see the job) and "On second thought...." Even with the minimum on the machine I am tired of washing it and pulling it out for 3-4hrs.


----------



## SHAWZER

Ya, the same happens to me , I grin and bear it . All extra loader time adds up nice at months end .


----------



## G.Landscape

goel;1755042 said:


> More good news.
> 
> http://london.ctvnews.ca/sifto-salt-mine-temporarily-lays-off-50-workers-1.1681514


So just catching up on a few days worth of reading......did anyone else notice the only comment on this is from " Mike Oxbig" ...wonder who that was....


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's probably just an MO...


----------



## grandview

G.Landscape;1758480 said:


> So just catching up on a few days worth of reading......did anyone else notice the only comment on this is from " Mike Oxbig" ...wonder who that was....


Could of been Dewey Oxburger


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1757974 said:


> So wn is saying flurries, EC 2cm, and wn 5-10 monday EC nothing.... I want to go away this weekend!!!!


If I've told you once I've told you 100 times, EC's forecast is for the daytime only and the snow is suppose to come overnight on Monday.


----------



## schrader

So its all Jons fault if it snows this weekend, I gave up on trying to go away in the winter, spent more time worrying and on the phone with staff it wasn't enjoyable anyway. Don't think we are going to get a lot of snow but the little snow falls and the rain later this week is going to tax whats left of the salt.


----------



## JD Dave

It would be better to stay cold I agree. The runoff is going to really bad.


----------



## potskie

cet;1758865 said:


> If I've told you once I've told you 100 times, EC's forecast is for the daytime only and the snow is suppose to come overnight on Monday.


I had no idea. I looked up the time period coverage. Sneaky government.

http://www.ec.gc.ca/meteo-weather/default.asp?lang=En&n=10220A6B-1#c2


----------



## JD Dave

potskie;1759292 said:


> I had no idea. I looked up the time period coverage. Sneaky government.
> 
> http://www.ec.gc.ca/meteo-weather/default.asp?lang=En&n=10220A6B-1#c2


CET is very old and very wise.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I am looking for a new truck. I can't decide.
I've been using the trucks less and less now that I have more equipment.
I have always installed a plow mount on my personal truck and used it for touchups or call ins, checking in or helping a machine if needed. I travel to the city once a week. Fuel costs really don't bother me, Im almost considering gas. I tend to be a buy and burry truck owner. I drive it for 3 to 4 years then put it into the fleet. Ive never owned a truck with leather and I think I have saved up some pennies this year to be able to afford that. Ive always had a dodge but I can see the light every so often. It doesn't have to be brand new, a demo, 1 or even 2 year old premium something is of interest. I am a sucker for a deal. Black White or Flame Red. Must be four door short box. Must be a 2500/250 or higher with SRW I should probably just give cet the money and have him do the shopping, he seems to have some skills, must be the wifes shopping habits rubbing off on him 

so is anyone unloading anything or upgrading


----------



## potskie

MIDTOWNPC;1759398 said:


> I am looking for a new truck. I can't decide.
> I've been using the trucks less and less now that I have more equipment.
> I have always installed a plow mount on my personal truck and used it for touchups or call ins, checking in or helping a machine if needed. I travel to the city once a week. Fuel costs really don't bother me, Im almost considering gas. I tend to be a buy and burry truck owner. I drive it for 3 to 4 years then put it into the fleet. Ive never owned a truck with leather and I think I have saved up some pennies this year to be able to afford that. Ive always had a dodge but I can see the light every so often. It doesn't have to be brand new, a demo, 1 or even 2 year old premium something is of interest. I am a sucker for a deal. Black White or Flame Red. Must be four door short box. Must be a 2500/250 or higher with SRW I should probably just give cet the money and have him do the shopping, he seems to have some skills, must be the wifes shopping habits rubbing off on him
> 
> so is anyone unloading anything or upgrading


Why do I see a 2013 F350 Platinum in your future?


----------



## JD Dave

There will be some good deals on 11-14 GM's as the new body styles just came out a couple weeks ago.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1759445 said:


> There will be some good deals on 11-14 GM's as the new body styles just came out a couple weeks ago.


you mean like yours?


----------



## cet

schrader;1759233 said:


> So its all Jons fault if it snows this weekend, I gave up on trying to go away in the winter, spent more time worrying and on the phone with staff it wasn't enjoyable anyway. Don't think we are going to get a lot of snow but the little snow falls and the rain later this week is going to tax whats left of the salt.


I sure believe in the jinx. In 1996 my BIL got married in Kentucky, snowed the entire way, 2003 I went to the Master. plowed an ice storm and left in the morning when they said no one should be on the roads. In 2006 after plowing all night I left for Montreal for my son's graduation from the military. 5 years of rep basketball I bet it snowed 90% of the away tournaments. Seemed like I came home sunday night and went plowing. Almost impossible to book anything.
I have an open invitation to go to Florida and stay with friends if I could find a good week. Don't think I could relax if I went. Just missed a good week.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I can't even book a night out and it snows. My wife usually just tells me a couple hours before we're going somewhere with friends so it won't stress me out. Even last night, we went with friends to dinner in Guelph and when I came out of the restaurant the heated car was covered. It's why last fall was my 1st vacation in 20 yrs... excluding a long weekend tradeshow in Kentucky in 2003.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

new plates for jons trucks

PPMJINX

JINXJON


hahahahaha


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1759398 said:


> I am looking for a new truck. I can't decide.
> I've been using the trucks less and less now that I have more equipment.
> I have always installed a plow mount on my personal truck and used it for touchups or call ins, checking in or helping a machine if needed. I travel to the city once a week. Fuel costs really don't bother me, Im almost considering gas. I tend to be a buy and burry truck owner. I drive it for 3 to 4 years then put it into the fleet. Ive never owned a truck with leather and I think I have saved up some pennies this year to be able to afford that. Ive always had a dodge but I can see the light every so often. It doesn't have to be brand new, a demo, 1 or even 2 year old premium something is of interest. I am a sucker for a deal. Black White or Flame Red. Must be four door short box. Must be a 2500/250 or higher with SRW I should probably just give cet the money and have him do the shopping, he seems to have some skills, must be the wifes shopping habits rubbing off on him
> 
> so is anyone unloading anything or upgrading


Took me 3 months to find my last truck. When you find deal you need to buy it, their usually gone quickly.
By the time I got mine home I had 45,000 into a 1 year old truck with 9600 miles and a few thousand in add on's with it. I could have bought here new for 57,500 and then spent 3000 for the extras.
The dollar is down now so that might hurt. I got my loader at the right time.

I'll start looking but it might be only 1 brand.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

potskie;1759439 said:


> Why do I see a 2013 F350 Platinum in your future?


I just googled that. WOW thats a nice grill


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1759445 said:


> There will be some good deals on 11-14 GM's as the new body styles just came out a couple weeks ago.


The 2014 I bought for sure was! 2500 RC LB nothing fancy heated mirrors, power doors and windows, plow prep and tow group, gas.
I have still two identical trucks we bought in 2002 new. the 2002's where 12,000.00$ more than the 2014  and that was 12 years ago! Time for GM to make a nice looking truck so they sell


----------



## Matt994

im looking into a 1ton next year. whats the biggest salter size you guys think a 350/3500 can hold in an 8' bed?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Matt994;1760635 said:


> im looking into a 1ton next year. whats the biggest salter size you guys think a 350/3500 can hold in an 8' bed?


4.5 yards I have been told and seen


----------



## JD Dave

Lol. Someone's in a good mood this morning.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1760700 said:


> Lol. Someone's in a good mood this morning.


Sun is peaking through that makes me happy.


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1760621 said:


> The 2014 I bought for sure was! 2500 RC LB nothing fancy heated mirrors, power doors and windows, plow prep and tow group, gas.
> I have still two identical trucks we bought in 2002 new. the 2002's where 12,000.00$ more than the 2014  and that was 12 years ago! Time for GM to make a nice looking truck so they sell


You sure buy lots of gm's considering your a dodge guy and dodge has full landscape ontario plus lifetime bumper to bumper warranty on the hemi lol

I think they're gonna kill it with the 6.4 with multiple displacement until gm gets variable displacement in the 6 liter in '16... Its actually soo much more complicated than you'd think to just turn off 4 cylinders


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I need to know more about this landscape ontario discount stuff.
Fill me in Chad man.


----------



## schrader

Hey Dean you get 20% or up to $12g off, but its on the retail price it is a good deal but my ford dealer knocks $10g off the retail and I have been real happy with the Fords. Dodge makes a nice looking truck but they sure seem to rust out fast.


----------



## TLG99

Matt994;1760635 said:


> im looking into a 1ton next year. whats the biggest salter size you guys think a 350/3500 can hold in an 8' bed?


Assuming you are referring to SRW 1 tons, I wouldn't put much more than a 2.25 yd. salter in the back.

We have a 2009 F-350 with a 2.25 yd. Salt Dogg in the back and it would not be able to handle any more weight, and hangs pretty low even with that.

No idea regarding DRW 1 tons, though I would still be cautious about going any larger, IMO.


----------



## rooferdave

Here is an out the question, anyone know where I can get ahold of an inexpensive 26,5 25 loader tire? I hit somthing in a snowbank last night and ripped one
Have a set chev 6 bolt aluminum rims and tires for sale
And man do I HATE curbs when in a loader, ask the snow people where curbs are and wham out of the blue one appears in a stupid place


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1760925 said:


> I need to know more about this landscape ontario discount stuff.
> Fill me in Chad man.


You'll get 13 off a '14, it's not off sticker price you still get the Allison credit and dealer discount plus 13k off, my last 2 trucks were from Canada because I could get them just as cheap here as in the states

Or you could buy my Denali that's never seen salt for 65k lol


----------



## cet

Dean when I was shopping last spring I could get $17,500 off the MSRP. Tried 3 dealers and they all gave me the identical price. Only hitch, it's a cash only price.


----------



## grandview

Any you guys watch the Mysteries of Oak Island on History channel?


----------



## ff1221

grandview;1761182 said:


> Any you guys watch the Mysteries of Oak Island on History channel?


Damnit I wanted to watch that last night, how was it?


----------



## grandview

ff1221;1761186 said:


> Damnit I wanted to watch that last night, how was it?


Season final was last week. Don't want to give it away. You can watch it on the history channel website.


----------



## potskie

grandview;1761194 said:


> Season final was last week. Don't want to give it away. You can watch it on the history channel website.


Nope they block it to Canadian IP addresses. Most american TV stations do this.

I have to use an american proxy server to be able to watch anything on discovery.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1761066 said:


> You'll get 13 off a '14, it's not off sticker price you still get the Allison credit and dealer discount plus 13k off, my last 2 trucks were from Canada because I could get them just as cheap here as in the states
> 
> Or you could buy my Denali that's never seen salt for 65k lol


I don't think I could ever live down a tripleL second anything 
Lol. Everyone would just rib me too hard

It's almost better to keep the dodge

Hahaha. So did Jon go away. I saw flurries a min ago


----------



## Hysert

I just replaced my 03 sierra 3500 diesel with a 11 F550... my family has been GM only for 3 generations. If the ford holds out over the next few years I dont think I will ever buy another GM.. my 11 2500 sierra has 40K on it with wind noise and rattles? The ford has 60K and is tight and quiet...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Haha - just being quiet, for a change! 

I hope the temps tomorrow make it so we can salt light tonight, timing will suck!


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1762118 said:


> Haha - just being quiet, for a change!
> 
> I hope the temps tomorrow make it so we can salt light tonight, timing will suck!


Salt only?
I'm pretty sure we will be scraping.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

After plowing....


----------



## cet

Temps suppose to warm up all night.


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;1760938 said:


> Hey Dean you get 20% or up to $12g off, but its on the retail price it is a good deal but my ford dealer knocks $10g off the retail and I have been real happy with the Fords. Dodge makes a nice looking truck but they sure seem to rust out fast.


I will be looking at new fords in the spring . You deal with Hanna or Barrie ?


----------



## ff1221

grandview;1761194 said:


> Season final was last week. Don't want to give it away. You can watch it on the history channel website.


Ya season premiere started Saturday, but that is good if it's ending down there I can just download it. Is it good?


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1761583 said:


> I don't think I could ever live down a tripleL second anything
> Lol. Everyone would just rib me too hard
> 
> It's almost better to keep the dodge
> 
> Hahaha. So did Jon go away. I saw flurries a min ago


It's an old style truck so they're a dime a dozen, worth 45k max.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1762126 said:


> I'm pretty sure we will be scraping.


 me too, or put down a heavy salt and have people ***** all day about slush. Will be a waste of plow and salt which ever way you look at it.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1762158 said:


> It's an old style truck so they're a dime a dozen, worth 45k max.


Literally laughing out loud!!!


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;1762142 said:


> I will be looking at new fords in the spring . You deal with Hanna or Barrie ?


Hanas they have been great to me, service is the best.


----------



## schrader

This little storm looks easy, Thursday Friday look like a mess and now WN is calling go 10-15cm on Sunday, not looking like a good week.


----------



## grandview

So do you guys have to pay overtime if you work on Family fun day today?


----------



## Matt994

TLG99;1760939 said:


> Assuming you are referring to SRW 1 tons, I wouldn't put much more than a 2.25 yd. salter in the back.
> 
> We have a 2009 F-350 with a 2.25 yd. Salt Dogg in the back and it would not be able to handle any more weight, and hangs pretty low even with that.


Thanks TLG99 and CGM INC, appreciate the input


----------



## edgeair

grandview;1762395 said:


> So do you guys have to pay overtime if you work on Family fun day today?


Yes, you pay it whether or not you work. If you don't work, they get a day off with pay. If you work, they still get a day off later with pay and you pay regular rate on the hours worked today.

Its one of the many ways the government shafts small business.

I'm still looking for my stat holiday back pay for the last 15 years.... Trouble is, nobody wants to pay up to the small business owner.


----------



## TLG99

edgeair;1762469 said:


> Yes, you pay it whether or not you work. If you don't work, they get a day off with pay. If you work, they still get a day off later with pay and you pay regular rate on the hours worked today.
> 
> Its one of the many ways the government shafts small business.
> 
> I'm still looking for my stat holiday back pay for the last 15 years.... Trouble is, nobody wants to pay up to the small business owner.


I guess this depends on what your doing in the growing season, but much of what you mentioned above is untrue regarding the landscape industry.

The ESA is somewhat tough to understand when referencing, laid off employees, who assist in snow removal on a holiday though?

That being said, I do try to "bonus" my guys when they are forced to work on a holiday, regardless....because it does suck.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1762313 said:


> Literally laughing out loud!!!


Well I'm glad you agree with me st least.


----------



## edgeair

TLG99;1762487 said:


> I guess this depends on what your doing in the growing season, but much of what you mentioned above is untrue regarding the landscape industry.
> 
> The ESA is somewhat tough to understand when referencing, laid off employees, who assist in snow removal on a holiday though?
> 
> That being said, I do try to "bonus" my guys when they are forced to work on a holiday, regardless....because it does suck.


Maybe you can point out where you find that exemption (not that I am in the landscape solely industry but for curiosity), because when you read the applicable legislation in the ESA landscaping is not one of the exempted categories. Don't get me wrong, I wish there was a legal way to save money under the circumstances you mentioned, however I don't see the provision for that in the law.

The only exemption in the ESA (aside from government, prison etc workers) for public holiday pay is when they don't work their last regularly *Scheduled* day before and after the public holiday. Just because they are laid off, that doesn't qualify, unless they didn't work their last day before they were laid off.

That's my interpretation of it anyway. The thing I have learned is that the govt tends to interpret these things in the employee's favour, so trying to split hairs doesn't fly.

Having said that, see my correction below


----------



## edgeair

edgeair;1762500 said:


> Maybe you can point out where you find that exemption (not that I am in the landscape solely industry but for curiosity), because when you read the applicable legislation in the ESA landscaping is not one of the exempted categories. Don't get me wrong, I wish there was a legal way to save money under the circumstances you mentioned, however I don't see the provision for that in the law.
> 
> The only exemption in the ESA (aside from government, prison etc workers) for public holiday pay is when they don't work their last regularly *Scheduled* day before and after the public holiday. Just because they are laid off, that doesn't qualify, unless they didn't work their last day before they were laid off.
> 
> That's my interpretation of it anyway. The thing I have learned is that the govt tends to interpret these things in the employee's favour, so trying to split hairs doesn't fly.


I'm sorry, my bad. Its not covered in the ACT, its in the fine print of the Regulation. I guess I need to hire all my employees as "landscape gardeners" from now on.


----------



## TLG99

edgeair;1762500 said:


> Maybe you can point out where you find that exemption (not that I am in the landscape solely industry but for curiosity), because when you read the applicable legislation in the ESA landscaping is not one of the exempted categories. Don't get me wrong, I wish there was a legal way to save money under the circumstances you mentioned, however I don't see the provision for that in the law.
> 
> The only exemption in the ESA (aside from government, prison etc workers) for public holiday pay is when they don't work their last regularly *Scheduled* day before and after the public holiday. Just because they are laid off, that doesn't qualify, unless they didn't work their last day before they were laid off.
> 
> That's my interpretation of it anyway. The thing I have learned is that the govt tends to interpret these things in the employee's favour, so trying to split hairs doesn't fly.


Ontario Ministry of Labour web page....."Industries and Jobs with Exemptions or Special Rules".

"Landscape Gardeners" which covers everything related to the maintenance side of things as well as some construction aspects too. This section deals with holiday pay and overtime exemptions as well.


----------



## TLG99

edgeair;1762506 said:


> I'm sorry, my bad. Its not covered in the ACT, its in the fine print of the Regulation. I guess I need to hire all my employees as "landscape gardeners" from now on.


No worries, I'm actually surprised at the amount of owners in the maintenance industry that do not know this.

Assuming they have multiple employees, that's thousands of dollars in overtime and paid holidays that can be saved.

Again, I appreciate and take care of my guys (at least the ones who show me the same respect) because they deserve it. I would hate to be handing out "free" money though, because I never took the time to read/understand the ESA.


----------



## edgeair

TLG99;1762525 said:


> No worries, I'm actually surprised at the amount of owners in the maintenance industry that do not know this.
> 
> Assuming they have multiple employees, that's thousands of dollars in overtime and paid holidays that can be saved.
> 
> Again, I appreciate and take care of my guys (at least the ones who show me the same respect) because they deserve it. I would hate to be handing out "free" money though, because I never took the time to read/understand the ESA.


It has never applied to me so I don't get those same benefits and didn't realize there was a landscape gardener exemption. I would caution however, the use of the "website" to make ones policy decisions as the legislation will always be what they go back to if there is an issue. Sometimes I have noticed the Ontario govt website to be in conflict with various laws - mostly pertaining to MTO regulations thusfar. I even got off an MTO ticket once because of such a discrepancy.

So how does the ministry interpret that I wonder. If your guys do mostly landscape construction or grass cutting, wouldn't that make them essentially the same as a construction worker? Why should there be an exemption for seasonal workers in landscaping, when many construction guys work the same season? Where do they draw the line on who is a landscape gardener and who isn't? I don't imagine they accept all employees that do landscape work as "landscape gardeners." If there ever was a disgruntled employee that lodged a complaint, I imagine the investigator would come to their own conclusions on that issue.

My guess is that the lawyer/politician that wrote that law had an on staff gardener that they didn't want to have to pay holiday pay to. Anybody else have some better insight into this discrepancy?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

5-10CM overnight here then 1-3 in the am.


----------



## TLG99

edgeair;1762539 said:


> It has never applied to me so I don't get those same benefits and didn't realize there was a landscape gardener exemption. I would caution however, the use of the "website" to make ones policy decisions as the legislation will always be what they go back to if there is an issue. Sometimes I have noticed the Ontario govt website to be in conflict with various laws - mostly pertaining to MTO regulations thusfar. I even got off an MTO ticket once because of such a discrepancy.
> 
> So how does the ministry interpret that I wonder. If your guys do mostly landscape construction or grass cutting, wouldn't that make them essentially the same as a construction worker? Why should there be an exemption for seasonal workers in landscaping, when many construction guys work the same season? Where do they draw the line on who is a landscape gardener and who isn't? I don't imagine they accept all employees that do landscape work as "landscape gardeners." If there ever was a disgruntled employee that lodged a complaint, I imagine the investigator would come to their own conclusions on that issue.
> 
> My guess is that the lawyer/politician that wrote that law had an on staff gardener that they didn't want to have to pay holiday pay to. Anybody else have some better insight into this discrepancy?


The website is actually pretty clear in its definition of "landscape gardener", which also appears to cover many landscape construction jobs as well. I would never use one source, however, to dictate company policy. Phone calls to various government agencies, although sometimes time consuming, can also help to clarify things too.

In regards to MTO, a whole other story for sure...the most confusing government regulations I have ever tried to figure out. Website, officers, written material....all seem to contradict each other, JMO.


----------



## SHAWZER

1-2 inches here , snow and rain end of the week will make things shi44y.


----------



## Alpha Property

It's looking like the makings of quite a heavy salt week


----------



## potskie

TLG99;1762571 said:


> The website is actually pretty clear in its definition of "landscape gardener", which also appears to cover many landscape construction jobs as well. I would never use one source, however, to dictate company policy. Phone calls to various government agencies, although sometimes time consuming, can also help to clarify things too.
> 
> In regards to MTO, a whole other story for sure...the most confusing government regulations I have ever tried to figure out. Website, officers, written material....all seem to contradict each other, JMO.


It's not going by just the website. You have to display the exemptions poster where you display your safety stuff, I have a copy if you want it. Landscape gardener also isn't applicable in the winter but plowing and such falls under some construction exemptions and gets the same exemptions. Edit: Farm safety has the poster online in PDF http://www.farmsafety.ca/public/ohsa-tools/exemptionsposter.pdf

The MTO stuff from a local landscaper employment standpoint is simple. No more than 16hrs local 14 driving 2 non driving (unless this has changed in the last year I caught wind of some HOS changes so it may have). BUT you aren't required to keep a log book so unless the driver mentions it it's hard to catch them road side. Now if you get audited they will find it. They compare fuel, mileage, timesheets, pay stubs and HOS (guys should be filling this out end of shift.). Audits suck I've been through two now and they both sucked. No fines from either tho which was nice. Potential for a few but the MTO saw we were making an effort and left it be.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1762564 said:


> 5-10CM overnight here then 1-3 in the am.


And 1-3 tomorrow night.


----------



## greywynd

cet;1762666 said:


> And 1-3 tomorrow night.


I really can't say I'm missing snow work with the way this year has turned out. To really add to it, I've plowed my driveway 3 times this year.


----------



## Mr.Markus

5-10 for the commute in the am "How nice!"


----------



## cet

greywynd;1762679 said:


> I really can't say I'm missing snow work with the way this year has turned out. To really add to it, I've plowed my driveway 3 times this year.


If you're not plowing snow you should be banned. 

I don't understand how anyone could walk from this perfect industry.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Haha - we should head to Peterborough with dump trucks full of snow!!!!


----------



## greywynd

Pristine PM ltd;1762720 said:


> Haha - we should head to Peterborough with dump trucks full of snow!!!!


I have a 12 acre dump site....... For a price.


----------



## DeVries

We have 5-10 in the forecast, hope this is the last one for the season


----------



## chachi1984

DeVries;1762827 said:


> We have 5-10 in the forecast, hope this is the last one for the season


look at sunday.


----------



## edgeair

chachi1984;1762869 said:


> look at sunday.


Ya mon.

Here it comes on radar for tonight's storm


----------



## Ant118

I have a bad feeling this season really isn't over. I have a feeling it's gonna be bad till the end march. I really hope not lol. I'm so looking forward to April/may lol


----------



## dingybigfoot

There's a few more events left this winter. What will be killer will be the mixing and thaw/re-freezes. This will insure we have to take advantage of the $175 a tonne gouging.


----------



## dingybigfoot

The timing of this one is garbage.


----------



## ff1221

Just made landfall here, heavy flurries and wind, won't be a nice even snowfal it'll be crammed in every corner here.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

407 must have a big stock. 3 cm down and snowing sideways, they're just dumping it down, blades up, full flow. Seems to me it works better if they put them down and salt behind. Enjoy this one gentlemen.


----------



## Grassman09

Same with city of Miss. They clear my street out with tractors with snowblowers on them. They just came and nuked my street with salt. Main road too they nuked an hour ago.


----------



## cet

Forecast was for 2-4 or 5cm depending where you looked. solid 10cm down by 5am and still snowing now. The wind was crazy. I had at least 15" drifts in lots of places.

The contractor that does 9 schools in Newmarket felt this was a salt only event.


----------



## schrader

You guys can have it about 5cm here a little more fell after we finished, looks like a bit more tonight. Thursday Friday still looks like a mess and I think this winter is far from over yet.


----------



## Triple L

Clintar musta really pissed somebody off, nothing like seeing 3 dead deeres laying around in random positions in different parking lots with the side panels off them


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1763418 said:


> Clintar musta really pissed somebody off, nothing like seeing 3 dead deeres laying around in random positions in different parking lots with the side panels off them


I noticed that too all on one route too. They brought in the backhoe brigade to cover!


----------



## Hysert

First good push with the new mvp3.. miss my wideout. Order wings for it get them friday F it... cant stand taking half to 3/4 blade widths...


----------



## CGM Inc.

schrader;1763395 said:


> You guys can have it about 5cm here a little more fell after we finished, looks like a bit more tonight. Thursday Friday still looks like a mess and I think this winter is far from over yet.


we got somewhere 6-8cm I say quick plow and salt and we are back to black. Sun did a great job! What a difference temperature can make xysport



Hysert;1763617 said:


> First good push with the new mvp3.. miss my wideout. Order wings for it get them friday F it... cant stand taking half to 3/4 blade widths...


 hade the XLS today, puts any V to shame for sure! plowed couple storms with the tractor this winter......trucks are good to get coffee!


----------



## goel

Any decent places around to spare parts for a Protec rubber edge pusher box?

My rubbers a little thin and the boys somehow lost a shoe.

If not local, how about buffalo or ?


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1763814 said:


> we got somewhere 6-8cm I say quick plow and salt and we are back to black. Sun did a great job! What a difference temperature can make xysport
> 
> hade the XLS today, puts any V to shame for sure! plowed couple storms with the tractor this winter......trucks are good to get coffee!


Try going from a 810 to a 8611 full size. I parked my ford and continued plowing the sobeys with the 5500 and 8611 combo.

My 8611 lo,pro is down for the season it looks. Plow side harness is on factory back order at blizzard.


----------



## schrader

Grassman09;1764281 said:


> Try going from a 810 to a 8611 full size. I parked my ford and continued plowing the sobeys with the 5500 and 8611 combo.
> 
> My 8611 lo,pro is down for the season it looks. Plow side harness is on factory back order at blizzard.


Hey grass man I might have one of those at my shop off my 8611 full size I'll check this morning and let you know
Corey


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1764281 said:


> Try going from a 810 to a 8611 full size. I parked my ford and continued plowing the sobeys with the 5500 and 8611 combo.
> 
> My 8611 lo,pro is down for the season it looks. Plow side harness is on factory back order at blizzard.


If Corey doesn't have one phone Leslie street rental in Newmarket. A friend bought a new truck side on Friday, they had it in stock.


----------



## Grassman09

schrader;1764291 said:


> Hey grass man I might have one of those at my shop off my 8611 full size I'll check this morning and let you know
> Corey


Ok maybe a good week to drive to collingwood.



cet;1764376 said:


> If Corey doesn't have one phone Leslie street rental in Newmarket. A friend bought a new truck side on Friday, they had it in stock.


Ok thanks.


----------



## ff1221

Grassman09;1764400 said:


> Ok maybe a good week to drive to collingwood.
> 
> Ok thanks.


My buddy just took a 8611 off of a 2007 Chev 3500, he might have what you need. Give him a call 519-396-4502.


----------



## schrader

I got one mint shape call or text me 705. 446 4189


----------



## SHAWZER

2 hours loader work at one site , everbody else is hoping it melts and washes away. Haha Get ready to watch Canada mens hockey at noon.


----------



## JD Dave

I know I told Markus about Clarke Moore Motors but I will just say it again. Anyone looking for Boss blade sales, parts or service give them a try. It's the first time I actually had to bring a blade in to figure out something, mostly because I was to lazy to bother looking at it. I thought I have to leave it there when I stopped in yesterday but they took it right in and 20 min later I was on my way. Turned out it was just a smoked relay but they really do go out of there way to make a customer happy. Also got 83 tonne of salt this morning so I'm a happy guy.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Just saw a clintar tundra in Cobourg 

*Smithers release the hounds !


Heard the GG is forsale out here.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1764576 said:


> Just saw a clintar tundra in Cobourg
> Heard the GG is forsale out here.


You should snap them up with all your extra cash or better just grab there contracts.



Triple L;1763418 said:


> Clintar musta really pissed somebody off, nothing like seeing 3 dead deeres laying around in random positions in different parking lots with the side panels off them


I saw there fleet at the mall in Kitchener last week. all new M series Deeres. all Tier 4 engines. I know from last year on my Ford an exhaust sensor failed telling the truck it was overheating and that shut my truck down cold. I imagine same with the Deeres.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1764558 said:


> I know I told Markus about Clarke Moore Motors but I will just say it again. Anyone looking for Boss blade sales, parts or service give them a try. It's the first time I actually had to bring a blade in to figure out something, mostly because I was to lazy to bother looking at it. I thought I have to leave it there when I stopped in yesterday but they took it right in and 20 min later I was on my way. Turned out it was just a smoked relay but they really do go out of there way to make a customer happy. Also got 83 tonne of salt this morning so I'm a happy guy.


I know it was your round about way to get me into a deere dealer...I did just get a part there but it was nice not to feel judged..."You broke what..!!!?"


----------



## potskie

Grassman09;1764603 said:


> You should snap them up with all your extra cash or better just grab there contracts.
> 
> I saw there fleet at the mall in Kitchener last week. all new M series Deeres. all Tier 4 engines. I know from last year on my Ford an exhaust sensor failed telling the truck it was overheating and that shut my truck down cold. I imagine same with the Deeres.


That's a drop in the bucket. You should see their yard spring and fall. I counted over 20 deeres this fall.

Those 3 tractors are still sitting dead. You'd think they'd atleast try to move the one blocking the tranny shop  But 3 tractors down that are stored on one site is either sabotage or fuel. I saw total peeling a bunch of fuel system stuff off the one behind craftsman yesterday so Triple L is probably dead on the money. Some one is mad. They stopped parking them behind BK because of broken windows.

What a beautiful day! ran a ton of errands with the window down and the shades on! Until it started snowing around 1


----------



## ROTHLAND

Gotta love working a 14+ hour shift after a long weekend!!

Spot salted/touched up most sites this morning. Loving the +6 right now though. 

Going to -6 supposedly overnight. With the melting today I'm probably going to spot salt/salt in the early am (although I'd rather not). Then we may have to salt again in the afternoon with the freezing rain/wet snow maybe. Hoping not to, thinking the 20-30mm of rain will make the salt pretty in effective. May need to slap some down when it starts tho. 

What are you guys thinking?


----------



## G.Landscape

potskie;1764771 said:


> They stopped parking them behind BK because of broken windows.


I wondered why they moved them. Thought maybe is was just a show of force, trying to intimidate. We were lucky enough to catch the kids who smashed 3 windows on on excavator in the spring.


----------



## grandview

Why is it snowing when it's 40 outside?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Cause even mother nature hates buffalo


----------



## Mr.Markus

LOL outta nowhere...

I had a sleep since 1 and have been trying to figure how much there was since Potski posted ...:angry: Looks like it missed me...


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1764936 said:


> LOL outta nowhere...
> 
> I had a sleep since 1 and have been trying to figure how much there was since Potski posted ...:angry: Looks like it missed me...


It's plus 2 here so it didn't stick. Just started snowing and melting for like an hr or so. It ruined my window down and Shades on adventure.

14 day sucks. Seemingly dry but back to some serious cold..


----------



## A Man

potskie;1764955 said:


> It's plus 2 here so it didn't stick. Just started snowing and melting for like an hr or so. It ruined my window down and Shades on adventure.
> 
> 14 day sucks. Seemingly dry but back to some serious cold..


Cold and dry sounds perfect to me. Will keep the snowmobile trails in their pristine condition and give me some more time to ride them. I've never seen the trails so nice in the last 15 years.


----------



## adamhumberview

I need some advice.. I have an employee.. works year round for me at the same property. His job for the past 2 years has been to do litter clean up and walkways with a bobcat at a large housing complex. As the days go by, the work is quickly getting worse and worse. At the beginning he would miss a walkway here and there.. no big deal.. now its gotten to the point that he totally doesn't even plow at all around a 15 storey apartment building.. when I confront him about it, all he says is that he must have slipped his mind.. how does it slip your mind to clean the biggest part of your route?

needless to say.. I am fed up and so are my clients. However to replace someone at this point of the year is like shooting myself in the foot. Any thoughts?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grassman09;1764603 said:


> You should snap them up with all your extra cash or better just grab there contracts..


I could make more taking carts back at noFrills


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

adamhumberview;1765304 said:


> I need some advice.. I have an employee.. works year round for me at the same property. His job for the past 2 years has been to do litter clean up and walkways with a bobcat at a large housing complex. As the days go by, the work is quickly getting worse and worse. At the beginning he would miss a walkway here and there.. no big deal.. now its gotten to the point that he totally doesn't even plow at all around a 15 storey apartment building.. when I confront him about it, all he says is that he must have slipped his mind.. how does it slip your mind to clean the biggest part of your route?
> 
> needless to say.. I am fed up and so are my clients. However to replace someone at this point of the year is like shooting myself in the foot. Any thoughts?


Maybe just be direct and ask if its gotten to be too much work this season with the amount of snow we have had. Sounds to me like he is losing interest or something outside of work is affecting his performance.

I know as an employer it is not your 'job' to check your employees lives but lets face it, if they are happy outside of work they usually are happy AT work.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Getting rid of an employee now is horrible. I would just be on his ass till spring. Devil you know is better then the devil you don't.

Just have one of your other guys check his route every storm. Realistically, two more weeks...


----------



## adamhumberview

Pristine PM ltd;1765700 said:


> Getting rid of an employee now is horrible. I would just be on his ass till spring. Devil you know is better then the devil you don't.
> 
> Just have one of your other guys check his route every storm. Realistically, two more weeks...


agreed....


----------



## schrader

Pristine PM ltd;1765700 said:


> Getting rid of an employee now is horrible. I would just be on his ass till spring. Devil you know is better then the devil you don't.
> 
> Just have one of your other guys check his route every storm. Realistically, two more weeks...


Two more weeks man I wish, more likely four or five yet. But ya just check his work and deal with it till the end of the season


----------



## SHAWZER

I am finding that my commercial accounts pay quicker when we have lots of snow and slower the months we do not. Anybody else ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Seasonal are paying immediately with a "get well soon/thank you card" per push are on time but not noticeably different...


----------



## SHAWZER

Canadian womens hockey on at noon . Sometimes they battle harder than the men. I predict gold for Canada.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1765700 said:


> Getting rid of an employee now is horrible. I would just be on his ass till spring. Devil you know is better then the devil you don't.
> 
> Just have one of your other guys check his route every storm. Realistically, two more weeks...


2 more weeks, yeah right. LOL I let 2 guys go over a month ago that have plowed for me for 8 years. Best thing, I could have done. The new guy does 3 times the job and I really don't think I even need to hire another guy as everyone else seemed to pick up the slack. I did let another guy go a few years ago because he just didn't seem motivated. Hired a new guy and he would never show up except to pick up his standby cheques. The third time I couldn't get a hold of him I called the guy I fired at 3 am and he answered his phone and said he was so happy I called and he's been stellar ever since.


----------



## SSS Inc.

You guys might be better at curling but hockey not so much. ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## SHAWZER

HA HA HA Not over yet. tymusic


----------



## goel

SSS Inc.;1766582 said:


> You guys might be better at curling but hockey not so much. ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


Nice game. That's gotta hurt.


----------



## edgeair

SSS Inc.;1766582 said:


> You guys might be better at curling but hockey not so much. ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


Awwww poor USA women lol


----------



## SSS Inc.

It all started when our girl iced the puck. I think it hit one of your gals too. Until tomorrow Canada. tymusic 













ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## SHAWZER

Don't cry in your beer, its watered down enough !


----------



## schrader

Snow flakes the size of golf balls here, the fun starts


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER;1766847 said:


> Don't cry in your beer, its watered down enough !


Gloating before it's over never works...


----------



## DeVries

Sure hope the temp starts to rise soon otherwise this is going to be a heavy one to clear. What happened to the rain?


----------



## G.Landscape

So in the last hour we have got about 1" of heavy wet crap. This is not going to be fun.


----------



## Grassman09

I just woke up from a nap after working overnight moveing snow. I thought I was in a dream still sleeping. I know o only got 4hours sleep in the last two days. Im not dreaming. Wtf.


----------



## dingybigfoot

SHAWZER;1766113 said:


> I am finding that my commercial accounts pay quicker when we have lots of snow and slower the months we do not. Anybody else ?


This is classic. I have the same issue as well.


----------



## Hysert

Completely sick of it too!!! here we go again eh..


----------



## Matt994

SSS Inc.;1766582 said:


> You guys might be better at curling but hockey not so much. ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


Someone ran their mouth a little too soon...


----------



## Matt994

So much for the 30mm of rain in the city, looks like at least 3cm of Wet slush


----------



## cet

Full snow storm here right now.
TWN has the overnight going to 3 now not 6. Might be a push, I sure hope not.


----------



## G.Landscape

SHAWZER;1766113 said:


> I am finding that my commercial accounts pay quicker when we have lots of snow and slower the months we do not. Anybody else ?


Maybe they have stocks in snow removal companies. When it snow they have a surplus of cash but no snow and the stocks go down.....


----------



## ROTHLAND

Hysert;1767018 said:


> Completely sick of it too!!! here we go again eh..


Here we Snow again!!! WTF??!?

We have about 2-3 cms here of heavy wet snow. Snow looks to be stopping finally though. TWN says rain from here on in and moving to plus temps. Although I don't see much rain on the satellite behind the snow.

Hoping and praying we don't need to push or salt!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

In the last 5 mins, I have had three properties call saying they need salt... I can't believe people... I am always calm, but it is frustrating to get these calls. We have about a cm, and rain is on the way, and I am not salting until the last possible min....


----------



## dingybigfoot

Pristine PM ltd;1767086 said:


> In the last 5 mins, I have had three properties call saying they need salt... I can't believe people... I am always calm, but it is frustrating to get these calls. We have about a cm, and rain is on the way, and I am not salting until the last possible min....


Same here, A couple of texts asking for salt already. I'm borderline high-strung though and not as calm as you Jon. But $175 a tonne is keeping me calm with this event...Lol.. I see the rain on the radar. I'll wait for the rain.


----------



## CGM Inc.

I plowed my driveway


----------



## Hysert

Gonna try and get some of the snow off pavement so the rain can flow! Just incase these so called warm temps dont come??? With nearly 2 foot of frost I think its gonna be a S&$ t show forsure!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

We got the full inch of heavy snow, the temps were great though combined with the moisture content a little salt burned it off on my old age homes. It is followed by freezing rain.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1767086 said:


> In the last 5 mins, I have had three properties call saying they need salt... I can't believe people... I am always calm, but it is frustrating to get these calls. We have about a cm, and rain is on the way, and I am not salting until the last possible min....


I just got a call also. I really don't feel like putting salt on or feel its necessary at this point.


----------



## ff1221

Pretty quiet here, got about 1/2cm of snow and it appears to be getting milder. 

Went to Barrie today to get Beer, love Flying Monkeys Amber Ale and the Brewery is the only place to get it so the wife and I took a road trip. The drive was great but we hit the heavy snow near Singhampton to Flesherton on the way back, was glad to drive out of it but I commented to the wife I would be losing it if it was happening to me! My 4 cases of beer made it home safe!


----------



## schrader

Thats a good drive for beer, you can't find the amber ale at the beer store? At the rib fest in Barrie last year they had several special brews to sample, that was some good beer.


----------



## TLG99

Based on forecasts right now, salt would be a huge waste of time/materials. Plowing a couple of cm's of wet snow, with the potential of brief freezing rain, followed by heavy rain would also be a waste of time. 

All of our contracts have generally acceptable time parameters on them. Salt will be applied within X amount of hours of an ice condition. All lots will be passable within X amount of time following a snowfall and fully cleaned within X amount of hours.

If a customer phoned me now, I would direct them to the wording in the contract.

My worry with this one, is temperatures....EC is saying rain and +8 by morning.....TWN, rain and +3. Big difference and the higher temps will be needed to melt what's already fallen around here.


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1767181 said:


> Thats a good drive for beer, you can't find the amber ale at the beer store? At the rib fest in Barrie last year they had several special brews to sample, that was some good beer.


Liquor store used to carry it but dropped it and some beer stores carry it but Flying Monkeys has to pay for each beer store it's in and it isn't profitable to send it to Kincardine, although I might be able to make it worthwhile for them!Thumbs Up Everyone on here drives for a living, 4 hrs in the truck is like a light day!:laughing:


----------



## potskie

I went and trickled a little salt off on high traffic laneways. This wet stuff packs into the shiniest slickest ice as cars drive over it. By the time I looped back they were cleared up.


----------



## Bonzai

Pristine PM ltd;1767086 said:


> In the last 5 mins, I have had three properties call saying they need salt... I can't believe people... I am always calm, but it is frustrating to get these calls. We have about a cm, and rain is on the way, and I am not salting until the last possible min....


Got to love fully inclusive contracts. I had a manager tell me but it's free it's free bring it. From now on I am putting a cap on my contracts


----------



## goel

I am in Waterdown right now, about 8 pm and the rain is finally starting. 

Not a downpour yet, but a definite improvement over the snow and then the waiting period before the rain.


----------



## chachi1984

raining pretty good here in burlington


----------



## dingybigfoot

Light drizzle in Scarborough.


----------



## goel

Buckets and buckets here now. .


----------



## dingybigfoot

Buckets is a good thing.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, we are going to put a cap on anything that is more then a half yard a time from now on. This winter has made that a necessity. 

A manager that would say to you "it's free, bring it" is a manager that has no respect for our industry and the realities of this year.

The rain is working well now, I think things will be fine for the morning.


----------



## GMC Driver

The squall line just passed through here - and it poured! Had the alarm set, but the rain on the new metal roof made enough racket to wake me up. First time that's happened.

Off to make sure everything is draining. We spent the day yesterday opening up drains, but I don't want any standing water around. Wind is gonna pick up and hopefully dry things up before the freeze tonight.


----------



## schrader

What a mess here temps barely above freezing , everything turned into a giant skating rink, so much for the +6.


----------



## cet

+1 here most of the night. What a mess. Too much water to let the salt work but the frozen ground is creating ice. Next to impossible to keep up. At least we are out doing our best.


----------



## daveklassen

Nice and rainy over here in Beamsville. Actually got a few thunder storms last night. Didn't have to salt much..


----------



## goel

cet;1767689 said:


> +1 here most of the night. What a mess. Too much water to let the salt work but the frozen ground is creating ice. Next to impossible to keep up. At least we are out doing our best.


You are describing exact what our conditions are also.


----------



## potskie

goel;1767693 said:


> You are describing exact what our conditions are also.


It's the same in Kitchener. I even went and scraped the remaining snow off before I salted. All that did was take away the little traction there was. Just in time for more rain to make more ice! Oh well at 9 am I'm mostly water and crusty ice while the majority of lots are still solid ice and look like mine did at 5 am. I'm satisfied with that and it's snowing now so I'm gunna get a nap before tonight's freeze up poop show.


----------



## cet

Snowing like crazy here now. So much for this forecast again.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Can't say I've ever had a salt run take me that long....

Now the weekenders are gonna start calling for sand. Time for a nap.


----------



## schrader

cet;1767716 said:


> Snowing like crazy here now. So much for this forecast again.


You can keep that crap Im so over this winter. We ran 50/50 sand salt last night to try to save on salt but had issues with re freezing, oh well not much else you can do with this one.


----------



## BC Handyman

Finaly it stopped snowing for a day, after 7 days of it, I'm not sure what to do today, I got so many little things I kept saying after the snow I'll get to it, now I dont know where to start.


----------



## SSS Inc.

SHAWZER;1766847 said:


> Don't cry in your beer, its watered down enough !


We can drink more of them because of it. 



Mr.Markus;1766964 said:


> Gloating before it's over never works...


True, but the real game is right now. So far not so good. I won't spill the beans for anyone though.



Matt994;1767051 said:


> Someone ran their mouth a little too soon...


I do feel shame now. :crying:

ussmileyflag


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I don't usually go to sima events, but if they come to Toronto, it looks like SSS has a big bar tab to settle.....

USA just paid the "Price"! I feel like Americans don't understand us. They think we are always overly nice and polite for no reason. If they were world champions at hockey, they'd be nice and polite too. They just never get the chance.


----------



## SHAWZER

More tear filled beer today SSS :laughing::laughing:


----------



## potskie

SHAWZER;1767920 said:


> More tear filled beer today SSS :laughing::laughing:


I can hear the sound of crying from here!!!!


----------



## G.Landscape

Great Win. Now I can go out and check sites again.


----------



## goel

Unbelievable what a little wind and sun will do.

Weather actually cooperated for once.


----------



## Triple L

goel;1767941 said:


> Unbelievable what a little wind and sun will do.
> 
> Weather actually cooperated for once.


X2 I was a little worried this morning how much salt its gonna take to clear things up overnight but not a worry now


----------



## schrader

Wish I could say the same I still have some puddles the size of small lakes, no one ever wants to sped obey to fix drainage issues in the condos.


----------



## cet

Anyone using an Easy Kleen pressure washer?
Are they any good or do you need to spend more?

Nice night to fly a kite.


----------



## GMC Driver

Pretty happy about the sun and wind - things dried up here pretty well. Gravel lots were really sucking the frost out this morning, but the secret concoction worked well to break up the hard icey crust.

Most drainage issues were addressed - but I'm with you schrader. I love how the snow contractor is blamed for all the drainage issues, but the management/ownership won't pony up any $$$ to fix any of the issues. We have one site with 8km of roadways, and only 4 catch basins in the whole place. Yet the water running down all the crumbling asphalt roads is our issue to take care of.

They're getting a PITA increase next year.


----------



## potskie

There was almost 4" of water sitting on some of my condos walks this Morn. Let the PM know. She said I know it happens every year


----------



## EXR

Grassman09;1767011 said:


> I just woke up from a nap after working overnight moveing snow. I thought I was in a dream still sleeping. I know o only got 4hours sleep in the last two days. Im not dreaming. Wtf.


I was like that this morning when I got up...cept I slept 13 hrs when I got up at 6am. Today was a day I wished I just stayed in bed..


----------



## SSS Inc.

SHAWZER;1767920 said:


> More tear filled beer today SSS :laughing::laughing:


I actually fell asleep holding a beer and my laptop in the third period. We had about 34 cm (i tried to convert it for you guys) and got in from a 20 hour run just in time for the game. Didn't work out any of us Americans.



potskie;1767921 said:


> I can hear the sound of crying from here!!!!


No tears, Go Sweden!



R.G.PEEL;1767918 said:


> I don't usually go to sima events, but if they come to Toronto, it looks like SSS has a big bar tab to settle.....
> 
> USA just paid the "Price"! I feel like Americans don't understand us. They think we are always overly nice and polite for no reason. If they were world champions at hockey, they'd be nice and polite too. They just never get the chance.


Its not fair, you guys have ice year round. We're almost there in Minnesota. I'm training some 2026 Us Olympic team members in the backyard rink so get ready for us. I actually don't mind you Canadians. We even have a town near Minneapolis called Little Canada. 

Good Luck on Sunday! The Swedes are a pretty good team though.


----------



## potskie

Holy crap it's dry out there. Like I knew it wouldn't be bad but man I used like 3 pails of salt. that's less than regular run off usage.

Mother nature played a cruel joke, as I finish up a flurry hits. My first reaction at this point is to just start yelling at the sky. :realmad: Spring can't come soon enough.


----------



## Grassman09

Looks like a full salt run if not a plow for the Hamilton Niagara Buffalo boys. Just got in from salting run off and I thought it was salt dust on the roads. Turns out it was snow dust.. Only 0 to -1 out tonite.


----------



## Grassman09

potskie;1768423 said:


> Holy crap it's dry out there. Like I knew it wouldn't be bad but man I used like 3 pails of salt. that's less than regular run off usage.
> 
> Mother nature played a cruel joke, as I finish up a flurry hits. My first reaction at this point is to just start yelling at the sky. :realmad: Spring can't come soon enough.


I think I spilled more loading my salters then you put down. :laughing:


----------



## potskie

Grassman09;1768426 said:


> I think I spilled more loading my salters then you put down. :laughing:


What are ya trying to say I'm small time?


----------



## Grassman09

potskie;1768428 said:


> What are ya trying to say I'm small time?


I'm small time too. I'll bet some on here spill more then I apply. I let a friend / worker load me with sand/salt. I told him next time try and get some in the salter instead of between the salter and the cab.


----------



## potskie

Grassman09;1768439 said:


> I'm small time too. I'll bet some on here spill more then I apply. I let a friend / worker load me with sand/salt. I told him next time try and get some in the salter instead of between the salter and the cab.


Don't ya just hate that especially when it's a PU PITA to get it out or it goes all stiff. Used to happen to me a lot last year. This year the younger kid who loads me has gotten so good with that zoom boom he can load me with 1.5 and have it even enough to close the doors. He's the first person who can reliably do that.


----------



## Grassman09

potskie;1768443 said:


> Don't ya just hate that especially when it's a PU PITA to get it out or it goes all stiff. Used to happen to me a lot last year. This year the younger kid who loads me has gotten so good with that zoom boom he can load me with 1.5 and have it even enough to close the doors. He's the first person who can reliably do that.


Yea I load with a backhoe that has a bucket about same width of the salter. Have to bring the bucket down to the screen then slowly dump. I can tell there is salt in between as there is a salt curet on the inside of the slideing rear window.


----------



## JD Dave

Can't you just use more of the one side of the bucket when loading?  I can't stand spilling salt so we had a couple 6ft buckets made that are extra deep that work really well for salt.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

anyone use or have a trackless?
Im looking at one and I think it would be a good option for us. 
Its used but in great shape and has blade, vblade and blower. 

I think the blower would really shine when the snow banks get too high along the edges of sidewalks to push the snow.


----------



## Elite_Maint

How many guys got screwed this season with salt included? i know of at least 2 guys basically went belly up!! totally abandoned the customers cause they didnt have $$ for salt or fuel for that matter.... a lot of pretenders will be out next season...lol


----------



## DeVries

MIDTOWNPC;1768551 said:


> anyone use or have a trackless?
> Im looking at one and I think it would be a good option for us.
> Its used but in great shape and has blade, vblade and blower.
> 
> I think the blower would really shine when the snow banks get too high along the edges of sidewalks to push the snow.


I've heard they are great machines. A lot of hydraulic hoses though that run thru the machine. Be sure they and the pumps are in good shape otherwise it will cost a fortune to fix.
They are made in Courtland close to Tillsonburg


----------



## CGM Inc.

Elite_Maint;1768578 said:


> How many guys got screwed this season with salt included? i know of at least 2 guys basically went belly up!! totally abandoned the customers cause they didnt have $$ for salt or fuel for that matter.... a lot of pretenders will be out next season...lol


We are 1/2 and 1/2 on salt which really helps either way the winter goes. I can see a lot more clients go inclusive after this winter. I don't think the extra applications hurt so much but the premium price on salt sure does.
After all it still isn't a bad year for us.
Still have all my sidewalk and plow Guys working as started on day 1


----------



## Mr.Markus

This is shaping up to be my most profitable winter ever....but I'm tired of it.


----------



## G.Landscape

Elite_Maint;1768578 said:


> a lot of pretenders will be out next season...lol


Hopefully. Even though we are usually priced high since we generally service our lots alot this year is taking a toll. although I have seen alot of site go downhill in the last month or so. Thinking companies are trying to limit their number of trips out.

I am not sure how guys who buy salt on the fly are doing it. If we didn't have our stock pile we would be **** out of luck right now.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1768675 said:


> This is shaping up to be my most profitable winter ever....but I'm tired of it.


I guess I know who's buying lunch at Judy's next time.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1768803 said:


> I guess I know who's buying lunch at Judy's next time.


That worked on the first date after that you pay your own way...


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1768746 said:


> I am not sure how guys who buy salt on the fly are doing it. If we didn't have our stock pile we would be **** out of luck right now.


A lot of places are starting to get salt in again... I know quite a few guys tho who for the last month or more have been SOL. I was lucky enough to find a supplier with the foresight and capability to stockpile enough that it appears his customers will be ok but like I said I know guys who have been SOL for awhile. 
Some have even been buying solar or bagged just so they have something.
Even the big guys are feeling it and only doing store fronts and walks. Been there done that myself last shortage 08-09 IIRC.


----------



## SHAWZER

MIDTOWNPC;1768551 said:


> anyone use or have a trackless?
> Im looking at one and I think it would be a good option for us.
> Its used but in great shape and has blade, vblade and blower.
> 
> I think the blower would really shine when the snow banks get too high along the edges of sidewalks to push the snow.


I had a older series # 3 trackless , good machine only England ford diesel was expensive for parts . Series #4 are junk which is why they were only made for a few years. Had a western 8 foot blade on mine , handled it no problem.


----------



## JD Dave

JD Dave;1768803 said:


> I guess I know who's buying lunch at Judy's next time.


Wait I think I bought the last time because I felt sorry for the credit card roulette. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1769110 said:


> Wait I think I bought the last time because I felt sorry for the credit card roulette. Lol


You're right... I mistook you for 1 one the cheap farmers who order coffee and toast.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hahaha - I hope the sun stops coming out soon. I hate the constant site checks


----------



## potskie

Pristine PM ltd;1769132 said:


> Hahaha - I hope the sun stops coming out soon. I hate the constant site checks


Huh? Sun is good, sun is great!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Nope, sun Sucks, keeps the piles melting


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1769158 said:


> Nope, sun Sucks, keeps the piles melting


Are you ever happy? Just a cheap farmer asking.


----------



## DeVries

Sun is good, means warmth and spring. We even have a u.v of 3 tomorrow. Its all good.


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;1769160 said:


> Sun is good, means warmth and spring. We even have a u.v of 3 tomorrow. Its all good.


That also means melting snow piles. Not looking to going out every nite to salt run off. A month and a half of that you can have it.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Yeah, icy run off scuks!!


----------



## potskie

Pristine PM ltd;1769158 said:


> Nope, sun Sucks, keeps the piles melting


Way better than the alternative. Sun means arctic High pressure. Which means a storm track south and east of us. So it's a little run off and nadda else or cloudy and snowy!

So bring on the sun!


----------



## goel

Love the sun. Salt extra contracts. 

Crank up the tv or the computer everyone.


----------



## ff1221

Doesn't seem as fast paced as Fridays game, maybe just isn't as important to win today, although Gold would be nice, beating the US was the ultimate goal!


----------



## potskie

GOLD!!! with a shutout for Price to boot! awesome game!


----------



## Grassman09

Speaking of the sun...


----------



## schrader

One mild day and a lot of wind and the ice on the bay is broken up so we are back in to LE snow, looking forward to even a hint of spring.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yeah...where'd that flurry come from...?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Anything sticking? Just started to flurry here


----------



## Mr.Markus

Still not yet...you might be safe Jon..LOL


----------



## goel

Mr.Markus;1770049 said:


> Still not yet...you might be safe Jon..LOL


Radar shows east darker and bigger than west. .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nice little 5am LE band to eat up residual and need a top off.:angry:

Mondays.......


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yep, our salt is still holding, but not for much longer


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1770236 said:


> Nice little 5am LE band to eat up residual and need a top off.:angry:
> 
> Mondays.......


I went out for touch ups and everything was just about completely bare except one site in the middle of my route. Like the whole place had a half CM on it  but absolutely everything else had/has like a flake or two here or there. Weird weather I tells ya.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I was out looking around when it went through, I was surprised that some of the melt off was still water and hadn't froze yet....


----------



## Hysert

We got a 1/4 inch dusting this morning and sure as sh!t miller was out salting the roads???? No wonder theres no salt...


----------



## SHAWZER

Fluffy 2 " snow last night , snow squall warning here now .


----------



## DeVries

Hysert;1770285 said:


> We got a 1/4 inch dusting this morning and sure as sh!t miller was out salting the roads???? No wonder theres no salt...


I was out spot salting this morning, that pic I texted you of the loading dock full of water back in December was full again this morning but this time I could walk across it. It was completely frozen over. Looks like they are going to have fun cleaning that one up today:laughing:


----------



## GMC Driver

Quick blast here - 2cm. Out spreading and praying for sun!

Run-off is a pain, sometimes it's just easier to move the piles to eliminate the problem.


----------



## Ant118

Anyone in the Hamilton area with a skid steer available for some relocation. Barton and Gibson st area


----------



## schrader

Full plow here and now we are under a snow squall watch, this is the winter that just keeps on giving.


----------



## G.Landscape

Maybe a cm here this morning. I would say most sites were half clear with residual salt, still using it very sparingly though. I love the sun, even though it like -10 everything is still melting right up!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I can do removal in Hamilton if you want.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just got a call from a really nice customer we did some waterproofing for in the fall. That side is all good but the other side is leaking bad. I have a feeling a lot of basements will leak this spring.


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;1770336 said:


> I was out spot salting this morning, that pic I texted you of the loading dock full of water back in December was full again this morning but this time I could walk across it. It was completely frozen over. Looks like they are going to have fun cleaning that one up today:laughing:


Ya that was funny. Think I still have that pic!! Saw ya at fabris as I was heading to russel. I dint mined spot salting.... takes no time and vary little salt IMO. Even got back into bed with the wifey


----------



## ff1221

About a cm here just enough for shoveling walks but the sun is peaking out and burning stuff up where the ground is exposed, I think spring is closer than we think.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221;1770440 said:


> About a cm here just enough for shoveling walks but the sun is peaking out and burning stuff up where the ground is exposed, I think spring is closer than we think.


You should know better than to say that out loud...


----------



## potskie

schrader;1770370 said:


> Full plow here and now we are under a snow squall watch, this is the winter that just keeps on giving.


I didn't think it was possible to pack so much sarcasm into such a small space.


----------



## SHAWZER

MIDTOWNPC;1768551 said:


> anyone use or have a trackless?
> Im looking at one and I think it would be a good option for us.
> Its used but in great shape and has blade, vblade and blower.
> 
> I think the blower would really shine when the snow banks get too high along the edges of sidewalks to push the snow.


Series #5 are excellent machines , cummins engine , bigger cabs. I would buy another one if the need arises. I have a tow behind hyd. salter-sander I used with mine if you need one.


----------



## schrader

potskie;1770539 said:


> I didn't think it was possible to pack so much sarcasm into such a small space.


Ya can you tell Im getting frustrated with this winter. We put up with the cold and the never ending LE all winter until the bay finally froze over and all it took was one mild day and some wind to break it up. We are looking at four or five days of LE snow here and I'm ready to getting on to spring.

Sent the boys to pick up the bobcat sweeper this morning, made them think spring will come someday.


----------



## A Man

GMC Driver;1770347 said:


> Quick blast here - 2cm. Out spreading and praying for sun!
> 
> Run-off is a pain, sometimes it's just easier to move the piles to eliminate the problem.


I agree, we've had loaders out for the past couple days hauling snow, cleaning up the piles and pushing then well back beyond the curbs. Clients seem to be on board with the reasonable additional cost to prevent an unsafe situation. Next is to convince the ones that still have the room to haul the snow so we don't have to wait till May for the piles to melt. Makes spring clean up so much easier.


----------



## Mr.Markus

A Man;1770628 said:


> I agree, we've had loaders out for the past couple days hauling snow, cleaning up the piles and pushing then well back beyond the curbs. Clients seem to be on board with the reasonable additional cost to prevent an unsafe situation. Next is to convince the ones that still have the room to haul the snow so we don't have to wait till May for the piles to melt. *Makes spring clean up so much easier*.


...and more of a spring thing than mid summer.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

ha - I also agree, but getting them to pay... hard...

For the salt savings though, we will probably just do it. 

I hate getting the call a couple days after the guys have been on site saying that they left a mess in the corner... so many people do not get the concept of melting snow.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1770501 said:


> You should know better than to say that out loud...


You're right I should since I'm getting LE snow but I have to do something to give myself hope!


----------



## snowman4

You better be mechanically inclined if you want to own a Trackless! Or at the very least have a couple spares for each and every hose on the machine. Some hoses can take hours to replace.


----------



## SHAWZER

No different than a loader or any other machine with hydraulics . Sometimes go for years without replacing a hose , some are easy to get at , others are not.


----------



## JD Dave

SHAWZER;1771044 said:


> No different than a loader or any other machine with hydraulics . Sometimes go for years without replacing a hose , some are easy to get at , others are not.


Most municipalities have gave up on the trackless machines because of reliability and price. They are great when new but extremely hard to work on. A small tractor seems to do a similar job at half the price and much easier to work on. Trackless go cheap at auction for that reason. I personally would never buy one.


----------



## goel

How is everyone treating there subs this wonderful year?

We do 2 places as a sub for 2 different companies. 

1 we have worked for Multi years and they are awesome. Schedule is fixed and never had a late payment. 

1 is new to us, I was not worried getting in because an past employee (good terms parting) is in upper management at this company, or at least was. Well, of courses my buddy left (of all years) its ok, but payment is slow slow. But, now I start hearing more and more that these guys reutation is slow slow. Payment schedule is set by them, but they just never meet it. 

Nothing worse in my opinion, especially in a rough year.


----------



## Mr.Markus

goel;1771385 said:


> How is everyone treating there subs this wonderful year?
> 
> We do 2 places as a sub for 2 different companies.
> 
> 1 we have worked for Multi years and they are awesome. Schedule is fixed and never had a late payment.
> 
> 1 is new to us, I was not worried getting in because an past employee (good terms parting) is in upper management at this company, or at least was. Well, of courses my buddy left (of all years) its ok, but payment is slow slow. But, now I start hearing more and more that these guys reutation is slow slow. Payment schedule is set by them, but they just never meet it.
> 
> Nothing worse in my opinion, especially in a rough year.


...let me guess "...and they are right on you for paperwork."

I have one that's doing the same, not massively late but consistent. Gives me bargaining power for next season I guess. I was already hesitant about the payment terms, and then to see them stretch it just makes me want to be done with them. I turned down enough work to replace them 5 times over this season.


----------



## goel

Mr.Markus;1771439 said:


> ...let me guess "...and they are right on you for paperwork."
> 
> I have one that's doing the same, not massively late but consistent. Gives me bargaining power for next season I guess. I was already hesitant about the payment terms, and then to see them stretch it just makes me want to be done with them. I turned down enough work to replace them 5 times over this season.


Hahaha. Good guess. First it was monthly, then wanted it weekly, lately they send requests asking for every storm.

Usually I love winter. Because of them and this year I want to move someplace warm and just rent out or sell all the equipment. Can't wait or April 15


----------



## SHAWZER

JD Dave;1771057 said:


> Most municipalities have gave up on the trackless machines because of reliability and price. They are great when new but extremely hard to work on. A small tractor seems to do a similar job at half the price and much easier to work on. Trackless go cheap at auction for that reason. I personally would never buy one.


I agree newer ones are expensive , I guess I just had good luck with my older series #3 . I found the trackless easy to work on, entire back shroud comes off and everything is right there. Better to work on then some older loaders I have owned.


----------



## edgeair

Some brutal cold temps this week boys. -26C in a couple nights. Hope those block heaters hold out in case we need the machines lol


----------



## potskie

Does it not snow in Burlington or something? Was out there all day and there's some snow piles here and there but I could see lawn and bare islands everywhere I went!


----------



## JD Dave

SHAWZER;1771484 said:


> I agree newer ones are expensive , I guess I just had good luck with my older series #3 . I found the trackless easy to work on, entire back shroud comes off and everything is right there. Better to work on then some older loaders I have owned.


If you have owned them then your point of view means more then mine as I've never owned one. Just talking about what people have told me.


----------



## edgeair

5" on the ground here in the last few hours. Thank you LE. Exeter radar has been down all day, didn't see it coming... Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

I grow tired of this... everytime it gets dark it snows. Off to bed!


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus;1771863 said:


> I grow tired of this... everytime it gets dark it snows. Off to bed!


Sounds like you should turn the lights on so it doesn't snow.


----------



## grandview

Thanks for the lake effect Canada,heading out now.


----------



## schrader

Yup feels like spring is just around the corner, man its freezing out there. Hope i can spend the day inside because the cold and the wind are really getting old.


----------



## SHAWZER

Glad I did not have to start the loaders up , even when plugged in they make frightening groaning noises for the first few minutes.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

those bands last night looked like they would drop something, but most of the GTA was fine.


----------



## GMC Driver

We scraped and salted on the south routes. Everything else was fine.

Calling for 5-10cm tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What website shows that? I am only seeing 1-3 for your area.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I scraped and salted everything, we got about 3 cm last night windy and cooold, made some good drifts.
My salt is running low so I am ordering some to sleep better with 1 less thing to worry about....(as if that will help my sleep habits.) I watched those bands last night too and thought for sure you guys got something.


----------



## ff1221

edgeair;1771827 said:


> 5" on the ground here in the last few hours. Thank you LE. Exeter radar has been down all day, didn't see it coming... Lol


Sounds like you guys are getting hammered, highways closed from here to there, so far we've dodged it and the sun is still out but I'm not holding out much hope we'll miss it for much longer



Mr.Markus;1771863 said:


> I grow tired of this... everytime it gets dark it snows. Off to bed!


I wish it would just snow so at least I know whether I have to go or not instead of this little dust here and there just to piss ya off!



schrader;1772160 said:


> Yup feels like spring is just around the corner, man its freezing out there. Hope i can spend the day inside because the cold and the wind are really getting old.


I'm with you, I know it's lurking and I think it's going to come on hard when it does, which won't be good with this much snow around.


----------



## edgeair

ff1221;1772307 said:


> Sounds like you guys are getting hammered, highways closed from here to there, so far we've dodged it and the sun is still out but I'm not holding out much hope we'll miss it for much longer


Well, it shut off late last night for a while, then started up again this morning. Nice and sunny now, but that changes by the second. A 4-6" average I would say this morning.

More damage happened this morning than I have had in the last 2 years though 

First I get a call on the 2way with my one guy saying he can't get the big walk behind to blow snow. After a troubleshooting session via 2way we determined that the belt must have got fried when he was standing in a big cloud of smoke last week when he was using it to clean up during the mild spell. Go figure, smoke the belt, it doesn't want to work next storm... :angry:

An hour or so later I get a call from my other guy on the 2way - I hit a mailbox when the blower hit some ice - (3pth 115hp tractor kind of blower). Not just a rural mailbox, one of those red CMB kind. Went by the site and the whole frame is broken and a door is missing. Gona have to pay for that... :yow!:

Met up with that guy to get some shear bolts for my blower and noticed the side mirror on the tractor broken right off. Apparently the cold temp this am snapped it off when he hit some bumps...

What else.... Oh I am sure there is something else but I have learned before that when you are having one of these days, hit the reset button and go to bed, shut the phone off and start over when you wake up. So I am off to do such things now...

And yes, the roads were being closed up again. January Dejavu all over... prsport


----------



## CGM Inc.

schrader;1772160 said:


> Yup feels like spring is just around the corner, man its freezing out there. Hope i can spend the day inside because the cold and the wind are really getting old.


 I feel the same way! Even got a call from one of our suppliers if we want salt! They are back up for delivery at a non inflated price!
Spoke to Cargill yesterday, looks like a lot of contractors screwed their credit with them due to late payments. They still don't have salt!


----------



## G.Landscape

Yea we were happy to get a load of salt on Monday, should hopefully be good for the season now. And our bagged supplier called and offered us material too. Looks like things may finally be coming around. 

Although the green guys were out last night plowing about 1cm from the lots. I guess still trying to conserve salt.


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1772395 said:


> Yea we were happy to get a load of salt on Monday, should hopefully be good for the season now. And our bagged supplier called and offered us material too. Looks like things may finally be coming around.
> 
> Although the green guys were out last night plowing about 1cm from the lots. I guess still trying to conserve salt.


I was plowing it up too. drifts all over the place( cleaner looking) and it burns off faster if you do at these temps.


----------



## GMC Driver

Pristine PM ltd;1772210 said:


> What website shows that? I am only seeing 1-3 for your area.


EC has us down for 5 tonight, 2 more in the morning.

Also see the same from WNY.


----------



## DeVries

We are in the same boat, at least the east side of our service area anyways. Must be lake effect again.

Wish the Exeter radar would get back on line, makes it a lot easier to see what is going on.


----------



## ROTHLAND

potskie;1772405 said:


> I was plowing it up too. drifts all over the place( cleaner looking) and it burns off faster if you do at these temps.


You plow 1cm?! At this point, I say F that! Lol.

There was nothing really in mississauga. 1 cm or less in Oakville, burlington. We said forget that and went to bed. Almost all of our oak/burl sites are now on 'salt only as requested' tho, after I made them sign a waiver form of course.

Gotta love those now after all those big salting bills they don't want any more and say all of the sudden now it's 'bad for the environment'.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My favorite was the customer that asked me for "organic" ice melt...the look on her face when I said "...more organic than salt?" was pretty satisfying


----------



## potskie

ROTHLAND;1772481 said:


> You plow 1cm?! At this point, I say F that! Lol.
> 
> There was nothing really in mississauga. 1 cm or less in Oakville, burlington. We said forget that and went to bed. Almost all of our oak/burl sites are now on 'salt only as requested' tho, after I made them sign a waiver form of course.
> 
> Gotta love those now after all those big salting bills they don't want any more and say all of the sudden now it's 'bad for the environment'.


Mine are mostly inclusives and I take a little pride in my sites lol. The snow along the curb after a burn bothers me always has and always will. This year I've let my usual analness go abit too my sites bother me a bit but still look head and shoulders above the neighbouring ones.

In all honesty it does go against everything I learned and used to do as an OPs manager. If I had more than one truck and staff it definitely would have been a salt only event but for me myself running off my sites with the plow on 1cm + drifts takes 3 hrs to do em all so why not.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Draglam has salt again at moderate prices. 
Luckily we never had to pay the premium $$$ they asked.
You wonder if that is politics or the lakes slowly opening up again.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1772518 said:


> Draglam has salt again at moderate prices.
> Luckily we never had to pay the premium $$$ they asked.
> You wonder if that is politics or the lakes slowly opening up again.


I think it's just the weather has calmed down a little and spring is closer. Wish I had waited a couple weeks to order salt but if Windsor had of went on strike and the snow kept up salt would have completely dried up. I told my dad if I bought salt the winter would slow down and I was right. Lol


----------



## Hysert

JD Dave;1772541 said:


> I think it's just the weather has calmed down a little and spring is closer. Wish I had waited a couple weeks to order salt but if Windsor had of went on strike and the snow kept up salt would have completely dried up. I told my dad if I bought salt the winter would slow down and I was right. Lol


Thanks Dave!! Much appreciated.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1772541 said:


> I think it's just the weather has calmed down a little and spring is closer. Wish I had waited a couple weeks to order salt but if Windsor had of went on strike and the snow kept up salt would have completely dried up. I told my dad if I bought salt the winter would slow down and I was right. Lol


 I still have maybe 80T and ordered 2 tri-axles for this week. May not even need them  winter aint over yet prsport helps averaging down! LOL only have 1 load that was a little pricy but not even close to what I hear from others.


----------



## JD Dave

Double post


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1772582 said:


> I still have maybe 80T and ordered 2 tri-axles for this week. May not even need them  winter aint over yet prsport helps averaging down! LOL only have 1 load that was a little pricy but not even close to what I hear from others.


I think there's some winter left as to me there's 6 weeks left. I bought 83 tonne at $160 and the other 1300 was all between 66 and 73.85 so I just have to look a big picture. Hoping the 150 ton I have left will finish the year.


----------



## ff1221

No Offense Dave, but I hope you have 100 ton left when spring gets here.........soon!Thumbs Up


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Been a while since I was on. Weather looks cold thru the end of March and I have a feeling some all time snow amounts will be broken in these parts. As for the salt it has been scarce in these parts too, ordered enough to get me through the season at $65.00/ton (pre treated) just before the shortage.

Looking for a 10-14' pusher for a wheel loader. If anyone has any lines let me know. Been a great season to be by the push


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;1772841 said:


> No Offense Dave, but I hope you have 100 ton left when spring gets here.........soon!Thumbs Up


I hope so also.


----------



## GMC Driver

Looks like this morning was a dud here. Cold front is passing through with barely a flake - site checks in progress.

Its starting to feel like March in everything but the temperature. Snow forecasts are beginning to become very unpredictable (we've had 2cm+ twice this week with no warning), and when they are calling for it, it doesn't transpire. Sun is aslo alot of help, and makes the salt perform even in the cold temperatures. 

And exhaustion is beginning to creep in - these 3 am mornings are getting old.


----------



## Hysert

Haha so on the radio thismorn they were saying the reason for all the ice rinks shut down in TO is because it costs $25000 per rink per week to maintain? ??? I am noe going into the outdoor rink maintenance business... were doing it all wrong folks WTF...


----------



## cet

The sun has been great to see everyday. These cold temps are something else though. The house at the shop is heated with propane and that pricing has gone the way salt was. I need to put a wood burning insert and free standing wood stove in the house.

They posted a snowsquall watch for us, never ends.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My propane supplier let me run out, I warned them 2 weeks before it happened (I had brought the tractor home to blow a path so the guy didn't have to go through 4 ft of snow but didn't want to keep doing it.) It was 3 days before they refilled my tank and I was livid. No heat, no hot water, no dryer and $1600 bill. Stupid thing is I never have had to call them in 15 years, they just come by and top it off every month. Might be time to shop now that I see how they crack under pressure. I manage another property that I called for filling at the same time with another supplier and they were there the next day.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Holy crap is that ever a fast moving squall, can't even see the end of my laneway...they weren't kidding.


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1773100 said:


> Holy crap is that ever a fast moving squall, can't even see the end of my laneway...they weren't kidding.


Was about to say the same thing. Looked out the window sunny, back at the laptop and then back out the window, blizzard. Yeesh.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1772596 said:


> I think there's some winter left as to me there's 6 weeks left. I bought 83 tonne at $160 and the other 1300 was all between 66 and 73.85 so I just have to look a big picture. Hoping the 150 ton I have left will finish the year.


My highest load was at 145$


----------



## DeVries

Snow squall warning for T.O now.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yep, now sunny! 

I think markham has a dusting, but hopefully melts!


----------



## ff1221

Sunny and blustery all at once here, Bruce County shut down again!


----------



## goel

ff1221;1773275 said:


> Sunny and blustery all at once here, Bruce County shut down again!


Sounds like they are shutting more and more down. Big accident on the 400 at Barrie also. 401 by kW, on and on.


----------



## ff1221

Its down right nasty here, thought maybe it was going to stay sunny but the clouds have moved in and the squalls have set up and can't even look at it on the radar, one would think Environment Canada could take some of our hard earned tax dollars and replace that piece of **** antiquated radar outside Exeter with something state of the art and that actually works!


----------



## potskie

ff1221;1773306 said:


> Its down right nasty here, thought maybe it was going to stay sunny but the clouds have moved in and the squalls have set up and can't even look at it on the radar, one would think Environment Canada could take some of our hard earned tax dollars and replace that piece of **** antiquated radar outside Exeter with something state of the art and that actually works!


I thought they just put like 13 Mil into the radar systems......


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221;1773306 said:


> Its down right nasty here, thought maybe it was going to stay sunny but the clouds have moved in and the squalls have set up and can't even look at it on the radar, one would think Environment Canada could take some of our hard earned tax dollars and replace that piece of **** antiquated radar outside Exeter with something state of the art and that actually works!


Mike, send them an email about it...feel free to change your last name....


----------



## G.Landscape

In town lots where all pretty good this morning, but as soon as you got anywhere near a feild in the country there was massive drifting, only got stuck once wesport


----------



## GMC Driver

I spoke too soon this morning - guys are just coming back now. We got 15cm after 6am on the far southeast end of things, and that was before the squall line went through. Had to scrape most of the south routes - went fairly well, considering. Windy now, but the sun is out!


----------



## schrader

Full on white out in the middle of town here this morning I mean you couldn't see a thing. Full plow, that make 50 this year and we still have lots of winter yet.


----------



## SHAWZER

Was that around 6-7 am ?


----------



## schrader

yup cleared out by 8


----------



## SHAWZER

.Whoops , did not mean to send it your way.


----------



## edgeair

schrader;1773343 said:


> Full on white out in the middle of town here this morning I mean you couldn't see a thing. Full plow, that make 50 this year and we still have lots of winter yet.


Sorry guys to the east. I was blowing banks this am and may have got carried away with how high I was blowing. I was just trying to take advantage of the wind blowing from the west.


----------



## Mr.Markus

So yesterday I did a little damage.... I have a tight site where they pay their employees to shovel the walks along buildings/laneways. I always get as tight to the buildings on the walks to ease their pain...I am always careful not to overdo it and risk hitting the building. It does involve driving under some overhangs that clear the truck. I got complacent and the eaves were laden with icicles that my tarp rack knocked off. I thought I busted every window in the truck from the sound. No damage to me though but with the cold temps one of the larger icicles shattered the vinyl siding on the building.
I left a message for them to call me, see what we can sort out but I'll probably just pony up and get it fixed. I hate stupid stuff that makes me look bad.


----------



## edgeair

Mr.Markus;1773410 said:


> So yesterday I did a little damage.... I have a tight site where they pay their employees to shovel the walks along buildings/laneways. I always get as tight to the buildings on the walks to ease their pain...I am always careful not to overdo it and risk hitting the building. It does involve driving under some overhangs that clear the truck. I got complacent and the eaves were laden with icicles that my tarp rack knocked off. I thought I busted every window in the truck from the sound. No damage to me though but with the cold temps one of the larger icicles shattered the vinyl siding on the building.
> I left a message for them to call me, see what we can sort out but I'll probably just pony up and get it fixed. I hate stupid stuff that makes me look bad.


I hate it when stuff like that happens. It makes us look bad but it can just as easily happen to anyone.


----------



## JD Dave

CGM Inc.;1773111 said:


> My highest load was at 145$


I can buy it at $73 today.


----------



## goel

Another load arrived today. Second in 8 days. Life is getting good. 

Except for the cold and wind and snow. Melt and refreeze can happen anytime now on the way to any early spring for me.


----------



## ff1221

potskie;1773319 said:


> I thought they just put like 13 Mil into the radar systems......





Mr.Markus;1773325 said:


> Mike, send them an email about it...feel free to change your last name....


I understood that Exeter was supposed to e getting replaced witha new Doppler but it sure has been unreliable, especially the last couple of days. They might get that e-mail yet Markus, not sure I'd even change the name, I'd want them to know exactly who the ******* in rural Ontario is!



Mr.Markus;1773410 said:


> So yesterday I did a little damage.... I have a tight site where they pay their employees to shovel the walks along buildings/laneways. I always get as tight to the buildings on the walks to ease their pain...I am always careful not to overdo it and risk hitting the building. It does involve driving under some overhangs that clear the truck. I got complacent and the eaves were laden with icicles that my tarp rack knocked off. I thought I busted every window in the truck from the sound. No damage to me though but with the cold temps one of the larger icicles shattered the vinyl siding on the building.
> I left a message for them to call me, see what we can sort out but I'll probably just pony up and get it fixed. I hate stupid stuff that makes me look bad.


I've had a bad year for those stupid little OOPS! this year, backed into the wood fence at the Funeral Home this morning, wife asked if I was going to fix that in the spring, with a grin on her face! I think I'm just in too big a hurry anymore, trying to get too much done, if I had 20 more driveways I'd put another tractor in and ease everyone's work load. I'll push for that next year.


----------



## grandview

Nice job up there today.

http://www.weather.com/news/commuter-forecast/toronto-massive-pileup-20140227


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1773075 said:


> The house at the shop is heated with propane and that pricing has gone the way salt was. I need to put a wood burning insert and free standing wood stove in the house.
> .





Mr.Markus;1773082 said:


> My propane supplier let me run out, I warned them 2 weeks before it happened (I had brought the tractor home to blow a path so the guy didn't have to go through 4 ft of snow but didn't want to keep doing it.) It was 3 days before they refilled my tank and I was livid. No heat, no hot water, no dryer and $1600 bill. Stupid thing is I never have had to call them in 15 years, they just come by and top it off every month. Might be time to shop now that I see how they crack under pressure. I manage another property that I called for filling at the same time with another supplier and they were there the next day.


Everybody tried to talk me into Propane when we built the house. Decided to stick with oil since the old house had a new oil furnace. Kind of glad I did when I hear propane bills from others. We have a wood stove as well, the way it looks on an average year I should be able to heat the house 1 year + warm water with the 2000 ltr. tank I have. That's approx. 2500$ for a 2800 sq. ft home (insulated above 2013 specs.) The way my neighbours sound they spend 1000 - 1500$ on propane a month? is that realistic?


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1773557 said:


> Everybody tried to talk me into Propane when we built the house. Decided to stick with oil since the old house had a new oil furnace. Kind of glad I did when I hear propane bills from others. We have a wood stove as well, the way it looks on an average year I should be able to heat the house 1 year + warm water with the 2000 ltr. tank I have. That's approx. 2500$ for a 2800 sq. ft home (insulated above 2013 specs.) The way my neighbours sound they spend 1000 - 1500$ on propane a month? is that realistic?


It depends on your sq footage.
Mine runs me about $1.20sq ft for the season heat and water.(Last year's rate)
I have discussed it with some of the farmers at the farmers table, 1 of them has a 7500sqft house and spent $8000 last year to heat it.
If you watch it, it goes in cycles, 1 year propane does the jump then oil. It's a crap shoot. Still better than hydro. My hydro was $120 last month, I know people who pay 4 times that.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1773570 said:


> It depends on your sq footage.
> Mine runs me about $1.20sq ft for the season heat and water.(Last year's rate)
> I have discussed it with some of the farmers at the farmers table, 1 of them has a 7500sqft house and spent $8000 last year to heat it.
> If you watch it, it goes in cycles, 1 year propane does the jump then oil. It's a crap shoot. Still better than hydro. My hydro was $120 last month, I know people who pay 4 times that.


Sounds about comparable I say, rural living has its advantages when you have a well and septic  I don't complain for sure!
I went with 2 tanks so that we can avoid refuling during winter and buy in the off season.


----------



## edgeair

CGM Inc.;1773557 said:


> Everybody tried to talk me into Propane when we built the house. Decided to stick with oil since the old house had a new oil furnace. Kind of glad I did when I hear propane bills from others. We have a wood stove as well, the way it looks on an average year I should be able to heat the house 1 year + warm water with the 2000 ltr. tank I have. That's approx. 2500$ for a 2800 sq. ft home (insulated above 2013 specs.) The way my neighbours sound they spend 1000 - 1500$ on propane a month? is that realistic?


If you go by the numbers, unless you have a highly efficient oil furnace, you will likely still pay about the same at this seasons price for propane. I researched it last year before switching from oil to propane. Furnace was only 10 years old, but the insurance company was making us upgrade our perfectly fine and INSPECTED tank. A whole other story.

You should also save a chunk on insurance without oil. Our house is a 2200 sq ft bungalow, 2002 build, poor seal around windows etc. We also have a wood stove. In the 6 years we've been there, we burned over one 900+ L tank of oil plus about 10-15 face cords of wood per winter. We would have burned about 3-4 tanks of oil if not using the wood stove. So figure $3500-4000 at current oil price. The start of this winter in December we didn't use the wood stove and we used about 500L of propane. Normally if we had locked in that would have cost about $300. Instead I paid .84 per liter. So if I continued on propane all winter (we started using the wood stove after that) I figure even at $0.95/L (today's price) we would have used about $2000-2500 in propane for the winter. That's a tough winter, with a high propane price.

You can do your own calculations by finding the BTU heat units per liter of each fuel and then factoring the efficiency ratings of your appliances and cost of fuel. When I did that with 80% eff on my oil furnace (clean and new rating) and 96% on propane, I figured that propane would almost have to equal oil price per liter (not quite but close), last year that didn't seem possible, but of course this winter the price went a little crazy.

I think the prices your neighbours are saying are a tad exaggerated, and your number seems low for oil (although you did say you're highly insulated and you have a wood stove). Propane did go a bit nuts this year but it has already started coming down like salt. Especially if you lock in and figure your insurance savings, I think propane is still the better choice.


----------



## SHAWZER

Watching the news , another demolition derby day.


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1773576 said:


> Sounds about comparable I say, rural living has its advantages when you have a well and septic  I don't complain for sure!
> I went with 2 tanks so that we can avoid refuling during winter and buy in the off season.


I should probably add that my wife set the automatic thermostat...It goes to 68° when it's on at 6am-8am(when she gets up and ready for work.) 60° all day (when I'm home) back up from 4pm-10pm (when she's home again) Then up all weekend... apparently I'm hardy enough and climatized...


----------



## CGM Inc.

edgeair;1773585 said:


> Especially if you lock in and figure your insurance savings, I think propane is still the better choice.


We have no insurance increase resulting from oil  double wall oil tanks made in Germany 

Main reason for not going propane was that we don't have to look at the tank!

Wood stove is another story for insurance premiums!


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1773601 said:


> I should probably add that my wife set the automatic thermostat...It goes to 68° when it's on at 6am-8am(when she gets up and ready for work.) 60° all day (when I'm home) back up from 4pm-10pm (when she's home again) Then up all weekend... apparently I'm hardy enough and climatized...


Mine set mine the same way lol


----------



## edgeair

CGM Inc.;1773655 said:


> We have no insurance increase resulting from oil  double wall oil tanks made in Germany
> 
> Main reason for not going propane was that we don't have to look at the tank!
> 
> Wood stove is another story for insurance premiums!


Well aren't you lucky. Every company I got quotes from tacked on a premium for oil tank related spills etc. We either had to upgrade our tank or get rid of the oil. We had a 2.0mm tank and they wanted a 2.5mm.

You are right too about the wood stove. You'd think they don't trust people or something.


----------



## CGM Inc.

edgeair;1773690 said:


> Well aren't you lucky. Every company I got quotes from tacked on a premium for oil tank related spills etc. We either had to upgrade our tank or get rid of the oil. We had a 2.0mm tank and they wanted a 2.5mm.
> 
> You are right too about the wood stove. You'd think they don't trust people or something.


Getting the wood stove certified was a PITA! Had to do a WET Certification and needless to say it failed! German Stove is CSA approved, used the manufacturer recommended floor glas and inspector failed the stove for not being to spec. Chimney not being tall enough over the peak of the roof and on and on and on. Installer stepped up and fixed all and paid for re-inspection too. As well as provided documentation that stove meets spec. Told Insurance we burn 2 cords a winter  since they asked that too.


----------



## rooferdave

CGM Inc.;1773705 said:


> Getting the wood stove certified was a PITA! Had to do a WET Certification and needless to say it failed! German Stove is CSA approved, used the manufacturer recommended floor glas and inspector failed the stove for not being to spec. Chimney not being tall enough over the peak of the roof and on and on and on. Installer stepped up and fixed all and paid for re-inspection too. As well as provided documentation that stove meets spec. Told Insurance we burn 2 cords a winter  since they asked that too.


My buddy has been using a corn heater for quite a few years and says cheap as chips to run, any one here looked into them?


----------



## Grassman09

Neat pic of the snowsquall today up north. Like a dust storm in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## edgeair

rooferdave;1773714 said:


> My buddy has been using a corn heater for quite a few years and says cheap as chips to run, any one here looked into them?


With corn prices the last few years they aren't as good as advertised. My dad used to have one. He grew his own corn. Felt he could sell his corn and pay for another form of heat and be ahead. They use 1-2 bushels a day for a small one with a relatively low heat output. That's not real cheap.


----------



## Grassman09

Noticed this last week before we had snow and again yesterday. I Usually go and check out my trucks make sure they are full with fuel and start and hook up the plows, same thing with Tractor and the other equipment.

Glad I went out as the big salt truck and John deere 3520 with blower were frozen to the ground with ice. Had to take blow torch like roofers use to unthaw the 6" of ice inside the blower hosing. Lots of sand a chain and a backhoe pulled the truck out last weekend. Guess that's another reason I should buy a hoe over a loader....

Not sure how they do not notice water seeping under there roll up door and ice comeing out from under there man door too.


----------



## Grassman09

Got home this afternoon and found the city hard at work. How many workers does it take to change a light fixture? 3 Apparently. payup


----------



## Grassman09

When designing a hotel and putting a pool in it, I wonder who's bright idea was it to drain the water outside of the building.. something wrong with sending chlorine water into the city drain vs storm sewer?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1773719 said:


> Neat pic of the snowsquall today up north. Like a dust storm in Saudi Arabia.


There's some cool video of it hitting Toronto on CP24


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1773753 said:


> There's some cool video of it hitting Toronto on CP24


I just saw the still shots and weather network chic calling snow blowing over a road a snowsquall. She needs to get out of her office in Oakville there more often.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Grassman09;1773745 said:


> When designing a hotel and putting a pool in it, I wonder who's bright idea was it to drain the water outside of the building.. something wrong with sending chlorine water into the city drain vs storm sewer?


Its illegal to drain a pool into the sanitary. One pool wouldn't matter, but if they all drained into the sani, it would cause issues with the treatment process which largely relies on bacteria. That said, there is no reason that it should need to drain on the surface. They could pump it over to a storm sewer or landscape area with a hose, or pipe it underground. We worked on a watermain break today on a private site with a very rough parking lot. LOTS of icy ponding.


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1773789 said:


> Its illegal to drain a pool into the sanitary. One pool wouldn't matter, but if they all drained into the sani, it would cause issues with the treatment process which largely relies on bacteria. That said, there is no reason that it should need to drain on the surface. They could pump it over to a storm sewer or landscape area with a hose, or pipe it underground. We worked on a watermain break today on a private site with a very rough parking lot. LOTS of icy ponding.


Ahh ok. They attempted to run a pipe further back closer to a sewer. But same size as there now so it froze.

A number of breaks in my hood. Region of peel came out to fix it one nite. But still water seeping up. They send Sierra excavating with there backhoe once in a wile to pile up all the ice off the road and onto the boulevard.

What you are not makeing this year in plowing grant you are makeing in watermain breaks huh.


----------



## SHAWZER

Is March going to come in like a lion and out like a lamb ?


----------



## schrader

Most likely both, man its cold out there.


----------



## Mr.Markus

See how effective an email can be Mike.... " What!!!? Exeters down..!? How long has that been going on?..." lol

Now you can complain about *seeing* it coming...


----------



## SHAWZER

Late steady light snow here , 2 '' , could of been worse . Calling for another 2 " today another 2 " tonight. Welcome March.


----------



## DeVries

We have 5-10 tonight into tomorrow morning. 

Have had lots of starlings and even robins around the last week or so. Maybe spring is just around the corner?


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1775131 said:


> We have 5-10 tonight into tomorrow morning.
> 
> Have had lots of starlings and even robins around the last week or so. Maybe spring is just around the corner?


My yard is covered with birds too! just walked the dog, beautiful mild morning and now flurries started :realmad:


----------



## Mr.Markus

Birds come out to eat just before it dumps snow....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

So! Is the snow dumping or not? I hope it's just a salting


----------



## goel

Pristine PM ltd;1775560 said:


> So! Is the snow dumping or not? I hope it's just a salting


I second that big time.


----------



## Grassman09

Just in from a chemical plow out in Oakville. Added 10 Gallons of M1000 to the 2 yards. Nap time then head out at 1ish again.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Just a salting would be sweet.


----------



## CGM Inc.

maybe 1cm at this point, salting would be nice  doesn't look like there is to much on radar anymore either.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We have about 2cm's now. I think blades will drop


----------



## Mr.Markus

Serves you right for hoping for a salting out loud...:realmad:


----------



## Alpha Property

It's comming up on 3 inches in Niagara falls now


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER;1774660 said:


> Is March going to come in like a lion and out like a lamb ?


Definitely came in like a lion here, the 3-5cm they predicted for us yesterday came in at 10+, and dropped late, thank god it was a weekend. Now that that's out of the way bring on spring!



Mr.Markus;1774902 said:


> See how effective an email can be Mike.... " What!!!? Exeters down..!? How long has that been going on?..." lol
> 
> Now you can complain about *seeing* it coming...


You're right, didn't make me feel any better watching it come in yesterday. I think we lived a much simpler life when they only had 3 day forecasts and no radar, not like the weather network can accurately predict beyond 4 minutes anyway!


----------



## Hysert

5-10 ah wrong again!!! More like 10-15. Beamsville was hammered its all good. Bill em


----------



## edgeair

Hysert;1775986 said:


> 5-10 ah wrong again!!! More like 10-15. Beamsville was hammered its all good. Bill em


Haha your turn today. It was ours yesterday.


----------



## edgeair

ff1221;1775962 said:


> Definitely came in like a lion here, the 3-5cm they predicted for us yesterday came in at 10+, and dropped late, thank god it was a weekend. Now that that's out of the way bring on spring!


Yeah, you noticed the late timing too huh. Its annoying when that happens, especially on a weekend, and when it stops around 7am so nobody believes you that it came late. Its better if it keeps snowing through the morning in those cases.

It helped a bit that the town plows were late too so I could at least show that to the couple of people that whined. Ironically their street hadn't been plowed and they were complaining about their driveway


----------



## chachi1984

not to much in burlington maybe close to 5cm


----------



## potskie

chachi1984;1776075 said:


> not to much in burlington maybe close to 5cm


Same in kitchener. Well at least I think that's what's on the ground. Wind did a darn good job of stripping and piling it. Some lots were only 1 cm deep with some serious drifting around them.


----------



## ff1221

edgeair;1776004 said:


> Yeah, you noticed the late timing too huh. Its annoying when that happens, especially on a weekend, and when it stops around 7am so nobody believes you that it came late. Its better if it keeps snowing through the morning in those cases.
> 
> It helped a bit that the town plows were late too so I could at least show that to the couple of people that whined. Ironically their street hadn't been plowed and they were complaining about their driveway


Yep had a few calls when I got home wondering when we were coming, pretty hard to be on time when mother nature doesn't work on our schedule!


----------



## G.Landscape

Well I am glad we didn't get more snow. Between half our company sick with this cold that was going around, machines being vandalized and trees jumping up out of no where I am glad its all over.

Tree vs Salter...tree wins all the time.


----------



## edgeair

G.Landscape;1776154 said:


> Well I am glad we didn't get more snow. Between half our company sick with this cold that was going around, machines being vandalized and trees jumping up out of no where I am glad its all over.
> 
> Tree vs Salter...tree wins all the time.


Homer says "Doh"


----------



## G.Landscape

edgeair;1776163 said:


> Homer says "Doh"


Haha, Although, I think it was kinda a murder suicide kind of deal. Broke the tree clean off at the base.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I stopped at the coffee shop and someone stole the plastic fluid plug for my boss, you're all suspects... :angry:

Otherwise it was a nice run for me, we got about 3", most of the commercials aren't open so I could mix in the resi's and be done early.


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1776154 said:


> Well I am glad we didn't get more snow. Between half our company sick with this cold that was going around, machines being vandalized and trees jumping up out of no where I am glad its all over.
> 
> Tree vs Salter...tree wins all the time.


Chainsaws are cheaper..........just saying.


----------



## G.Landscape

potskie;1776240 said:


> Chainsaws are cheaper..........just saying.


This was actually much faster then a chainsaw and the area has been significantly salted to ensure another doesn't grow in its place! Haha.


----------



## schrader

Now EC is calling for snow on Tuesday, WTF? Looks like the cold is finally going to break, will be nice to finally be able to use some salt.


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1776330 said:


> This was actually much faster then a chainsaw and the area has been significantly salted to ensure another doesn't grow in its place! Haha.


What kind of vandalism happened to the equipment ??? Word has it 10 of Clintars tractors were vandalized....


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1776190 said:


> I stopped at the coffee shop and someone stole the plastic fluid plug for my boss, you're all suspects... :angry:


The good news is I don't need one now.


----------



## grandview

Mr.Markus;1776190 said:


> I stopped at the coffee shop and someone stole the plastic fluid plug for my boss, you're all suspects... :angry:
> 
> Otherwise it was a nice run for me, we got about 3", most of the commercials aren't open so I could mix in the resi's and be done early.


Did you check the the level / Maybe someone had to relive themselves.


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1776380 said:


> What kind of vandalism happened to the equipment ??? Word has it 10 of Clintars tractors were vandalized....


Well Both our machines were unplugged with the doors all left open, one machine was turned onto acc. and batteries drained. I guess you don't need the code to do that 

Also learned a truck doesn't have enough juice to jump start a skid steer.


----------



## JD Dave

G.Landscape;1776431 said:


> Well Both our machines were unplugged with the doors all left open, one machine was turned onto acc. and batteries drained. I guess you don't need the code to do that
> 
> Also learned a truck doesn't have enough juice to jump start a skid steer.


 You have a small set of booster cables or didn't have a good connection.


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1776431 said:


> Well Both our machines were unplugged with the doors all left open, one machine was turned onto acc. and batteries drained. I guess you don't need the code to do that
> 
> Also learned a truck doesn't have enough juice to jump start a skid steer.


That sucks dude. I hate the little degenerates that have no respect for peoples equipment or lively hood. I've lost windows/stereos in equipment in Waterloo. It's a real piss off. :realmad:

If you leave the cables on for like 15 mins tp half hr you can put enough juice in the batteries to fire up. I've done it with Tractors and 24v start trucks.


----------



## goel

JD Dave;1776489 said:


> You have a small set of booster cables or didn't have a good connection.


A good set or 2 of 1 gauge 20-30 ft cables are invaluable, especially this year. Boosted of a diesel truck no waiting time required.


----------



## Grassman09

Go to princess auto buy some welder wire and make a set. I have a heavy set of booster cables that connects to one of my truck via a Anderson connector. But they have that hard plastic sheathing on them making it a PIA work work it. Welding cable is usually soow or sjoow type and is flexaible in the cold and resistant to oil and gas.

I know a good source in the US for wire. I bought some #6 wire to run from my truck battery to my gas salter i put on my 5500 and some #14 and #12 wire for some other projects. The lil gel battery buyers gives you with the salter has worked out pretty good in the cold this year even after a few cranks to get her started.


----------



## ff1221

Grassman09;1776555 said:


> Go to princess auto buy some welder wire and make a set. I have a heavy set of booster cables that connects to one of my truck via a Anderson connector. But they have that hard plastic sheathing on them making it a PIA work work it. Welding cable is usually soow or sjoow type and is flexaible in the cold and resistant to oil and gas.
> 
> I know a good source in the US for wire. I bought some #6 wire to run from my truck battery to my gas salter i put on my 5500 and some #14 and #12 wire for some other projects. The lil gel battery buyers gives you with the salter has worked out pretty good in the cold this year even after a few cranks to get her started.


Thats actually a pretty good idea, I have that for charging the battery on the dump trailer but never thought of making a set of booster cables to plug into it.


----------



## JD Dave

We have Anderson connectors already on our for the Ebling and I've always wanted to make up booster cables like Grassman posted because I like having a fused way to boost. That way your vehicle is protected. Sometimes we have to leave our 1 gauge cables on for 30-60 min to get thing to fire. If worse come to worse and you can get at the starter hook directly to it and you'll have better luck. If a battery has a dead short or is completely frozen you'll have to use the direct approach.


----------



## GMC Driver

I've thought the exact same Dave - with the Ebling, or the Andersons we have on the others for the electric salters, it woudl be a convenient way to boost. 

The yard machine had to be boosted this morning - PITA. Better start parking it inside again - also a PITA. Need a bigger shop - you guessed it....

Feb. was another 8 pushes. So 25 pushes in before March - and #26 was on the weekend. Really hoping we don`t break 30, but pretty much a foregone conclusion.


----------



## DeVries

Hysert;1775986 said:


> 5-10 ah wrong again!!! More like 10-15. Beamsville was hammered its all good. Bill em


Ya was surpirised at how much we got yet.

Still have one site that refuses to pay to have snow relocated, but after yesterday all the snow went on their front lawns, now everyone is cranked because they cant see out of their kitchen windows. Looks like we will be moving snow soon.

I'm looking for a complete blade, snow wing or other for a 5000 series Deere if anyone has one or knows someone who wants to sell one I'm interested.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Dave is right too about going straight to the positive on the starter. I usually do that when jumping equipment and it works well.


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;1776925 said:


> Ya was surpirised at how much we got yet.
> 
> Still have one site that refuses to pay to have snow relocated, but after yesterday all the snow went on their front lawns, now everyone is cranked because they cant see out of their kitchen windows. Looks like we will be moving snow soon.
> 
> I'm looking for a complete blade, snow wing or other for a 5000 series Deere if anyone has one or knows someone who wants to sell one I'm interested.


Im trying to get some relocates in too but seems everyone is running out of money... gonna be a mess when it melts piles are gonna dam water and flooding is gonna be a serious issue I think. Spring cleanup probably wont start till late april or may as these piles are solid ice. Oh well!!!


----------



## Alpha Property

I've got a office/appartment building that I've done for years now, the last 2 snowfalls i've plowed all the snow into the only 2 places where you could possibly have a pile, we started the winter pushing the piles over the curbs into the trees, and both times we plowed the next day the pm calls that the tennents are complaining that the lot hasn't been plowed "good enough" well guess what, your losing all of your visitor parkind now because of all the snow, time to pay to have it hauled out.... he says " but its march, its going to get warm and melt soon?" yes, but untill it does your not going to have any parking availible


----------



## CGM Inc.

ff1221;1776835 said:


> Thats actually a pretty good idea, I have that for charging the battery on the dump trailer but never thought of making a set of booster cables to plug into it.


Same here!  I have a booster so


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1776418 said:


> The good news is I don't need one now.


You are suspect #1 seeing as you were in town teaching everyone how to dance....


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1777121 said:


> You are suspect #1 seeing as you were in town teaching everyone how to dance....


Lol. Can't even dance one song without the locals talking.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Try growing up here...


----------



## SHAWZER

Toronto news says great lakes 91% frozen over . I would have guessed higher.


----------



## ff1221

Here are some pics of Lake Huron I took Yesterday and Sunday, ice as far as the eye can see!


----------



## SHAWZER

- 15 , lakes almost frozen , now its snowing , gotta love winter.


----------



## schrader

Lake Huron and GB are frozen over completely but Ontario still has open water, I'm sure it has nothing to do with the pollution in the water. Looks like little bits of PITA snow all week, come on spring.


----------



## Mr.Markus

With the amount of salt the toronto guys throw I'm surprized that there aren't sharks swimming in it...

Got another load of salt at 6am this morning so I can sleep peacefully now...


----------



## DeVries

Mr.Markus;1777784 said:


> With the amount of salt the toronto guys throw I'm surprized that there aren't sharks swimming in it...
> 
> Got another load of salt at 6am this morning so I can sleep peacefully now...


Salt is a poisen that is way worse than some pesticides we used to spray on lawns. But no one worries about that, just keep my roads black so I can drive 130 down the hwy to get to work on time.


----------



## adamhumberview

and all along I thought it was just me who gets my stuff vandalized.. same property each year... this time was the best.. took the lugs nuts off the front tires of the kubota tractor.. last year was screw driver through 2 radiators.. year before was cutting my brake lines on a pick up truck left overnight..

I know im a jerk and all, but come hurt me face to face like a man.. dont try to endanger the lives of one of my employees..


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries;1777803 said:


> Salt is a poisen that is way worse than some pesticides we used to spray on lawns. But no one worries about that, just keep my roads black so I can drive 130 down the hwy to get to work on time.


...tastes good on fries and eggs too.


----------



## dingybigfoot

adamhumberview;1777820 said:


> and all along I thought it was just me who gets my stuff vandalized.. same property each year... this time was the best.. took the lugs nuts off the front tires of the kubota tractor.. last year was screw driver through 2 radiators.. year before was cutting my brake lines on a pick up truck left overnight..
> 
> I know im a jerk and all, but come hurt me face to face like a man.. dont try to endanger the lives of one of my employees..


That's messed up Man! Like seriously, that concerned with another mans business? Jerks like that sit down to pee.


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1777803 said:


> Salt is a poisen that is way worse than some pesticides we used to spray on lawns. But no one worries about that, just keep my roads black so I can drive 130 down the hwy to get to work on time.


We where done Sunday morning 9am....on way home the 401 was still the ****! Right lane snow covered and centre and left partially covered. Cities and regions have been on brake all of Sunday.


----------



## SHAWZER

Handed out the smallest monthly invoices yesterday for plowing in my 30 plus years doing this.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Are you one of those guys that bets his customers it won't snow and you lost...?


----------



## SHAWZER

Some by hour , some per time , 1 seasonal. All relocate with loader per hour. Like to think I have everything covered. Ha Ha.


----------



## CGM Inc.

dingybigfoot;1777895 said:


> Jerks like that sit down to pee.


I must be one of them......or maybe I respect others and don't make them clean up after me


----------



## dingybigfoot

Lmao..don't kill me!


----------



## By-The-Lake

Anyone been rolling up the rim? I was feeling pretty good when the contest first started and won free coffees/donuts on the first 4 cups but have been shut out since that. :~(


----------



## grandview

By-The-Lake;1779283 said:


> Anyone been rolling up the rim? I was feeling pretty good when the contest first started and won free coffees/donuts on the first 4 cups but have been shut out since that. :~(


You must begetting good on that math test then!


----------



## JD Dave

I've found quite a few of my cups have been compromised. I can tell as they generally leak a little as the rim around the top isn't really tight. I also havn't won anything yet this year.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1779296 said:


> I've found quite a few of my cups have been compromised. I can tell as they generally leak a little as the rim around the top isn't really tight. I also havn't won anything yet this year.


Sounds like you need adult diapers with this post!


----------



## dingybigfoot

I've won 2 coffees and a donut.


----------



## ff1221

I got a donut on the first one, nada since.


----------



## schrader

-24 here this morning, feels like spring is just around the corner.


----------



## SHAWZER

Ya nice to see the sun, but I wont be standing outside for long.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm sorry guys, I started my excavator to try to work. It immediately started snowing. I take the blame for this. Lol


----------



## greywynd

Well, the gf got a surprise yesterday, in a lottery pool that won 100K in encore. Sadly when it's split 38 ways it's only 2600 or so, but still nice!


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1779297 said:


> Sounds like you need adult diapers with this post!


Well that depends. $2600 is better then nothing. Off to London farm show I go.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Careful, keep that under wraps. I hear long lost relatives come out of the woodwork for lotto money. Congratulations on being a thousandaire! It's not millions, but it sure beats syphilis.


----------



## Hysert

JD Dave;1779296 said:


> I've found quite a few of my cups have been compromised. I ocan tell as they generally leak a little as the rim around the top isn't really tight. I also havn't won anything yet this year.


Gave up on Hortons... Keurig after eight columbia meduim roast or McDonalds coffee is great!!!


----------



## cet

greywynd;1779709 said:


> Well, the gf got a surprise yesterday, in a lottery pool that won 100K in encore. Sadly when it's split 38 ways it's only 2600 or so, but still nice!


It would be great to get any money but I don't think I would want to be in a pool size that big. Even if you won 10M you're going to work the next day, but I would still like to have the problem.


----------



## CGM Inc.

What kind of crap is that! We partially plow in Brampton and Dixie 427 area.


----------



## schrader

Lake effect in TO, thats rare even more rare for it to happen in March.


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice to see someone else get lake effect . Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

Must be Jon's birthday or he's getting ready to go away for the weekend.


----------



## DeVries

That's the squalls that we were supposed to get last night that got pushed out your way .You're welcome.


----------



## CGM Inc.

EC has 5cm for Mississauga on 11.00am forecast ending early afternoon.
What a bunch of jokers!


----------



## ROTHLAND

Ya my firefighter/plow buddy text me at 4am to say it was snowing like crazy near the airport.

Got up there and it was about 5-8 cms in some spots. Super light and fluffy tho. Plowed most of it and it all melted away. 

Gonna love these melting and spot saltings in the morning for the next few days.


----------



## Grassman09

ROTHLAND;1779917 said:


> Ya my firefighter/plow buddy text me at 4am to say it was snowing like crazy near the airport.
> 
> Got up there and it was about 5-8 cms in some spots. Super light and fluffy tho. Plowed most of it and it all melted away.
> 
> Gonna love these melting and spot saltings in the morning for the next few days.


Days where are you living? Its gonna be weeks for us nite after nite til the 15th... Of May.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1779947 said:


> Days where are you living? Its gonna be weeks for us nite after nite til the 15th... Of May.


I agree... salt shed is full, I had a nice sunny day off. I'm just getting my second wind...Thumbs Up


----------



## grandview

Mr.Markus;1779961 said:


> I agree... salt shed is full, I had a nice sunny day off. I'm just getting my second wind...Thumbs Up


bet you'll lose that 2nd wind trying to touch your toes


----------



## Mr.Markus

:laughing::laughing: I should probably rethink the pulled pork pizza for dinner then...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Why do you guys have so much salting of run off ?
Is it because there isn't much room for snow and no drains 

We pile snow where the run off is near a drain area that's safe. 
Even if it means plowing the snow a farther distance


----------



## DKG

MIDTOWNPC;1780056 said:


> Why do you guys have so much salting of run off ?
> Is it because there isn't much room for snow and no drains
> 
> We pile snow where the run off is near a drain area that's safe.
> Even if it means plowing the snow a farther distance


Its because most lots have the drains in the middle, and the snow is plowed to the outside. The over population of litigation lawers, and their need to advertise on the tv and radio, has even more to do with it.


----------



## grandview

DKG;1780076 said:


> Its because most lots have the drains in the middle, and the snow is plowed to the outside. The over population of litigation lawers, and their need to advertise on the tv and radio, has even more to do with it.


What do you mean?


----------



## schrader

You should see some of my sites, downspouts that pour right out on to the driveways and parking lots. Half the lots have no drainage sewer just slope towards a ditch that is full of frozen snow, some of the lots have settled so bad there are puddles the size of small lakes. Drainage obviously was never well engineered when they were built. A slow melt this spring is going to be a pita.


----------



## Grassman09

I went to quote a snow relocation job this morning. Ice was there main concern along the sides of the building. They said the trucking co is refuseing to drive into there property. The roof from the building resembled Niagara Falls the water was pouring off the sides and lots of icicles hanging from the side too. I would have needed a cold planer to remove the ice build up along the lane ways.


----------



## Hysert

Finally got approval for relocates too.. gonna be a busy sunday in the backhoe listening to music lol.. what a great winter it has been for the business. .. tho im pritty sick of it now...


----------



## G.Landscape

*JCB For Sale*

We are selling our JCB 212s if anyone is interested. Here is the Kijiji ad.
http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-cars-v...ckhoe-Loader-with-HLA-Plow-W0QQAdIdZ572026709


----------



## Grassman09

Anyone know how Clintars pricing model work? Everything little thing extra? 

How do you price properties that have allot of drifting off buildings? I did some work recently at some clintar sites and we were there all nite and morning until 7am and never saw a salt truck or walk crew come to the site, walks and part of the parking lot had snow drifting off the building.


----------



## schrader

Temps hit 7 here today, got rid of some snow but the run off is a mess, could be fun in the AM.


----------



## Hysert

Grassman09;1780619 said:


> Anyone know how Clintars pricing model work? Everything little thing extra?
> 
> How do you price properties that have allot of drifting off buildings? I did some work recently at some clintar sites and we were there all nite and morning until 7am and never saw a salt truck or walk crew come to the site, walks and part of the parking lot had snow drifting off the building.


F clintar... who cares what the next guy does. Just be fare make some money live your life and be good to your customers and they will come back... *


----------



## CGM Inc.

Hysert;1780796 said:


> F clintar... who cares what the next guy does. Just be fare make some money live your life and be good to your customers and they will come back... *


X2 pricing in our industry makes no sense anyway.


----------



## potskie

schrader;1780791 said:


> Temps hit 7 here today, got rid of some snow but the run off is a mess, could be fun in the AM.


Got up expecting just that..... Still +1. Both TWN and EC said it would be -3 by now. Oh well I enjoy a quiet drive around the city in the early AM.


----------



## Grassman09

We were supposed to see a lil snow or freezing drizzle radar is clear for us. It's sunk towards Ohio and Pennsylvania look like some real wet heavy stuff too.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...hn-Deere-6420Ivt-4x4-110hp-W0QQAdIdZ571246184

THIS COULD BE FOR SOMEONE


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

if anyone needs tires for trucks. 
let me know. Im making a huge order and get get

bfg, good year or toyo 16 17 or 18 only 
the easiest is to email me at [email protected]


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1780988 said:


> We were supposed to see a lil snow or freezing drizzle radar is clear for us. It's sunk towards Ohio and Pennsylvania look like some real wet heavy stuff too.


We saw a little this morning with nothing on the radar. It was more like ice pellets which is a lot nicer then freezing rain. In these situations spreading pickle mix has it's advantages over straight salt.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*truck*

Ive bought many trucks over the years but never a brand new one for myself.
its about time. 
Looks like Im staying on the dark side.


----------



## JD Dave

I hope you used your OFA card to buy that Dean, the membership is cheap and it's the biggest discount Dodge offers. Nice truck, your getting smarter on your colour choice.


----------



## cet

Truck looks good Dean. I'll agree white is nice, the only downside is the little rust marks, forces you to wax it twice a year though.
That's not a mega cab is it? Those are huge.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1781100 said:


> Ive bought many trucks over the years but never a brand new one for myself.
> its about time.
> Looks like Im staying on the dark side.


Wrong color but nice truck for sure! Spoke to a FORD Guy yesterday that will buy a Dodge as well......and no its not Grassman


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

everyone has a deal coupon after I buy... lol
I got an incredible deal. I had to take a drive but it was worth it. I have always liked white the best and then flame red and then black. 
My dodges have done me well so I stay. 

I was close on a 2012 denali hd in town but we were $1400 away on a deal and they had someone comming that night to look at it who took it home for more then I was offering. 

When it came down to it the new with warranty ect ect was a better deal. I actually came across the deal and thought it might have been a hemi


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1781108 said:


> Truck looks good Dean. I'll agree white is nice, the only downside is the little rust marks, forces you to wax it twice a year though.
> That's not a mega cab is it? Those are huge.


just the quad cab.

I have to get some accessories so that I can actually use the truck. lol


----------



## edgeair

MIDTOWNPC;1781069 said:


> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...hn-Deere-6420Ivt-4x4-110hp-W0QQAdIdZ571246184
> 
> THIS COULD BE FOR SOMEONE


Priced well, however I have heard through my mechanic that the 20 series IVTs CAN be a nightmare.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1781100 said:


> Ive bought many trucks over the years but never a brand new one for myself.
> its about time.
> Looks like Im staying on the dark side.


Nice truck dean! Just missing the badass Laramie headlights


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nice truck Dean, I agree it is better to stick with the devil you know. A GM might've been too much truck for you...


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1781127 said:


> Nice truck dean! Just missing the badass Laramie headlights


The new trucks I think GM as well use a new style light bulb. A infra red type bulb and I heard throe a local plow,installer they don't have a headlight harness /adapters figured out yet.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1781175 said:


> The new trucks I think GM as well use a new style light bulb. A infra red type bulb and I heard throe a local plow,installer they don't have a headlight harness /adapters figured out yet.


I've heard that too but They'll have it figured out by fall when everyone starts thinking snow again


----------



## potskie

MIDTOWNPC;1781079 said:


> if anyone needs tires for trucks.
> let me know. Im making a huge order and get get
> 
> bfg, good year or toyo 16 17 or 18 only
> the easiest is to email me at [email protected]


Darn just bought a set of 4 on Wednesday lol.



MIDTOWNPC;1781100 said:


> Ive bought many trucks over the years but never a brand new one for myself.
> its about time.
> Looks like Im staying on the dark side.


Fantastic truck! Buddy of mine bought one in the fall and it's been excellent. 0 issues what so ever.

You definitely treated yourself right. Thumbs Up


----------



## ff1221

Nice truck Dean, must be the thoughts of spring that bring on the good deals. I broke down, ok it didn't take much, and bought the wife a new rig.


----------



## Grassman09

ff1221;1781230 said:


> Nice truck Dean, must be the thoughts of spring that bring on the good deals. I broke down, ok it didn't take much, and bought the wife a new rig.


Wow groceries must be heavy in that part of Ontario that the wife needs a 2500HD you sure its for her? No ulterior motives? Or was it for that the 24's of that Ale you like to buy?

Shark trucks but I'll stick to Ford's. GMs sit so low to the ground by the time you put a trailer on it, its even worse. I cant put my 20' landscape trailer on my GM jack dont go low enough. lol


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1781239 said:


> Wow groceries must be heavy in that part of Ontario that the wife needs a 2500HD you sure its for her? No ulterior motives? Or was it for that the 24's of that Ale you like to buy?
> 
> Shark trucks but I'll stick to Ford's. GMs sit so low to the ground by the time you put a trailer on it, its even worse. I cant put my 20' landscape trailer on my GM jack dont go low enough. lol


You know you can buy different hitches.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1781244 said:


> You know you can buy different hitches.


Crap I was gonna buy a ford cause the trailer wouldn't line up...


----------



## Hysert

Grassman09;1781239 said:


> Wow groceries must be heavy in that part of Ontario that the wife needs a 2500HD you sure its for her? No ulterior motives? Or was it for that the 24's of that Ale you like to buy?
> 
> Shark trucks but I'll stick to Ford's. GMs sit so low to the ground by the time you put a trailer on it, its even worse. I cant put my 20' landscape trailer on my GM jack dont go low enough. lol


My 2011 2500hd handles trailers better then any 11 and up ford by far. Sorry man just my opinion.. tho I just bought a f550 and i love ito


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1781247 said:


> Crap I was gonna buy a ford cause the trailer wouldn't line up...


An $80 adjustable hitch is not worth it tho I'd rather have my truck break down all the time but hey, atleast the trailer lines up LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

It is a nice truck Dean, you should be happy. A close friend just bought one and so far loves it. When you say a long drive, was it Mac Lang? I've heard from a few ppl that they sell super cheap compared to the same truck on other lots.

Truck prices are amusing, they are all listed at like 70 grand, but if you are TCA, L.O, Costco member, CAA,etc... its $19000 off.


----------



## GMC Driver

Nice buy Dean - hope it serves you well.

Grant is right. Just replaced the wife's ride, and with the discounts the new one ended up less than the 2 year olds we started looking at. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## ff1221

Grassman09;1781239 said:


> Wow groceries must be heavy in that part of Ontario that the wife needs a 2500HD you sure its for her? No ulterior motives? Or was it for that the 24's of that Ale you like to buy?
> 
> Shark trucks but I'll stick to Ford's. GMs sit so low to the ground by the time you put a trailer on it, its even worse. I cant put my 20' landscape trailer on my GM jack dont go low enough. lol


It will carry a lot of beer there's no doubt about that. She get's the new one's and when we replace the next one that one will become my work truck, so someday it will be mine, and it makes for a spare truck when we need one. The GMs prior to the suspension and frame upgrades in 2011 sagged pretty bad but since the changes you'd be hard pressed to get it to move much. Even with a sander full of sand in the back of the new ones they barely sag.


----------



## Triple L

ff1221;1781571 said:


> It will carry a lot of beer there's no doubt about that. She get's the new one's and when we replace the next one that one will become my work truck, so someday it will be mine, and it makes for a spare truck when we need one. The GMs prior to the suspension and frame upgrades in 2011 sagged pretty bad but since the changes you'd be hard pressed to get it to move much. Even with a sander full of sand in the back of the new ones they barely sag.


And a cheap $400 airbag kit makes it even better if you really want to keep your truck level


----------



## Mr.Markus

$150 worth of salt levels mine out pretty good.


----------



## SHAWZER

Got to laugh , people today saying omgod I lost an hour of sleep. Get a grip. HaHa :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

Boy that radar sure did light up quick... Hope I can get some salting out of these flurries...Thumbs Up


----------



## goel

Snow is my fault. 

I planned a day of snowmobiling tomorrow on Georgian Bay. 

Going out to see the ice caves at Giants Tomb.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Enviro just posted 5cm for me


----------



## Grassman09

Had close to the same for us this morn. Take it with a grain of salt or well sand in your case.


----------



## schrader

Hope its not plowable, just noticed the lift frame on my blizzard is cracked to the point where one more bump and the lift cylinder is going to snap right off, guess I know what I'm doing tomorrow.


----------



## Hysert

Not a flake this morning. Plus 6 today... cherp cherp spring isa coming!!! Tho weds calling for 5-10...


----------



## schrader

Nice shot of freezing rain here, good way to start off the march break.


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader;1781923 said:


> Hope its not plowable, just noticed the lift frame on my blizzard is cracked to the point where one more bump and the lift cylinder is going to snap right off, guess I know what I'm doing tomorrow.


They are well known for failing, a few years ago I posted a few pictures on this thread where I welded no fewer than 6 broken welds & cracks on the a frame of my speedwing. They are a productive plow but I really don't miss the maintenance.
Not a flake here, roads and vehicles are dry but there is the odd weird drift here and there.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Nothing in Toronto either. Good thing too, the romance is gone for this season. This stretch of good weather has really been handy. Lots of stuff popping up last minute. Some frozen pipes, a broken main, some night time removals, and on Saturday started working at the direct energy center building unilock booth for Canada Blooms show.

Hopefully this is a soft month, I'm ready to get back outside!


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;1782140 said:


> Nice shot of freezing rain here, good way to start off the march break.


Missed us here. I don't mind one bit . Thumbs Up


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1782145 said:


> They are well known for failing, a few years ago I posted a few pictures on this thread where I welded no fewer than 6 broken welds & cracks on the a frame of my speedwing. They are a productive plow but I really don't miss the maintenance.
> Not a flake here, roads and vehicles are dry but there is the odd weird drift here and there.


Good thing I didn't pay by the pound for that plow with all the extra weld on it!

Nothing here this morning, if it stays that way till next January that would be fine.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221;1782161 said:


> Good thing I didn't pay by the pound for that plow with all the extra weld on it!
> 
> Nothing here this morning, if it stays that way till next January that would be fine.


58¢ /Lb. How'd you think I came up with such a fair number....


----------



## DeVries

We have 5-10 on tap for Wednesday. Probably heavy stuff to with only minus 1 as a temp. Hope they are wrong I'm in the mood for spring.


----------



## GMC Driver

I'm gonna count on it for now. They're going pretty crazy over it on the MI thread. Ryan has it tracking towards us, and he's been pretty spot on most of the season.


----------



## ff1221

Not sure if anybody is looking for a gas 3/4 ton but mine is going into the dealership tomorrow, 2013 Crew Cab w/26000km, never plowed was just the family vehicle. Good truck for anybody looking.


----------



## Hysert

Looking for a 7-10 ton float low boy or deck over. Anyone selling


----------



## daveklassen

So my '05 F250 got a little banged up last weekend... here's my replacement. Hope to have it ready for Wednesday


----------



## ff1221

daveklassen;1782294 said:


> So my '05 F250 got a little banged up last weekend... here's my replacement. Hope to have it ready for Wednesday


WOW what's the story behind that?


----------



## edgeair

ff1221;1782213 said:


> Not sure if anybody is looking for a gas 3/4 ton but mine is going into the dealership tomorrow, 2013 Crew Cab w/26000km, never plowed was just the family vehicle. Good truck for anybody looking.


What are you selling that for? Seems barely broken in lol


----------



## daveklassen

ff1221;1782310 said:


> WOW what's the story behind that?


A guy ran a red at 4:30am and hit my front passenger side panel and plow. It's never your driving you've gotta worry about, it's the other guys!


----------



## ff1221

edgeair;1782312 said:


> What are you selling that for? Seems barely broken in lol


There were some options that I wanted this truck didn't have and I was just kind of fishing and the dealer came back with an offer I couldn't pass on, besides my wife really hated that colour, that's why she got to pick the colour of the new one. LOL



daveklassen;1782318 said:


> A guy ran a red at 4:30am and hit my front passenger side panel and plow. It's never your driving you've gotta worry about, it's the other guys!


Ain't that the truth, worst part is there aren't that many vehicles out a 4:30, generally you notice other ones enough to stop for them especially at a red light. Distracted driving perhaps?


----------



## Landcare - Mont

DeVries;1782195 said:


> We have 5-10 on tap for Wednesday. Probably heavy stuff to with only minus 1 as a temp. Hope they are wrong I'm in the mood for spring.


We just got our afternoon update - showing 8-14 for Wednesday after noon to midnight and another 7-12 after midnight into Thursday morning. TWN's showing about 5 cms for the same period. Someone's in for a surprise!


----------



## Mr.Markus

daveklassen;1782294 said:


> So my '05 F250 got a little banged up last weekend... here's my replacement. Hope to have it ready for Wednesday


Everyone okay...?! I mean did they find his body?:angry:

We have lots of backroads , with blind intersections, the worst ones are the newspaper delivery cars at 3-4 in the morning...no respect for traffic signs speed limits... drives me insane.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nice to see a little thaw today...few more good blows and the municipality won't be able to do my road.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

WHATS THIS?

http://t.co/4udtwtXP2R


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/443127810572316672


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That's crazy - out like a lion eh


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JON how are you even typing I would have predicted you falling over.
or cleaning off your keyboard you saw 64cm right?


----------



## cet

I might have to go watch the news.


----------



## grandview

cet;1782550 said:


> I might have to go watch the news.


Taking a break from the golf channel?


----------



## dingybigfoot

Weather Network is saying 10 to 15. They're still unsure of the models.


----------



## Grassman09

This must be a early April fools joke. I can think of 1 site that cheaper out on relocation that won't have room at the back of there property. I'm sure we will hear about it why did we out snow where we did and why didn't we spend 5 hours instead of 2 and push all the snow to the front of property. 

http://pic.twitter.com/4udtwtXP2R


----------



## DeVries

I think I need to leave for Mexico tomorrow. Yikes, if we get that I'm done, stick a fork in me I'm done. Next year will not include snow clearing for me


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;1782612 said:


> I think I need to leave for Mexico tomorrow. Yikes, if we get that I'm done, stick a fork in me I'm done. Next year will not include snow clearing for me


Yea no kidding. 10cm ok and hope it falls when it's -7 already and not +1


----------



## cet

grandview;1782555 said:


> Taking a break from the golf channel?


Kind of hard to watch when I can't play. :crying:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

na - I am in that state of "whatever will be will be" this year. Can't beat a dead horse.


----------



## By-The-Lake

dingybigfoot;1782570 said:


> Weather Network is saying 10 to 15. They're still unsure of the models.


5-10 cm for Oak Ridges. Hopefully it will be the last major storm and last daylight push.  TWN shows snowfall starting at 3am and continuing until 11pm. I am really tired of these fuped snowfalls this year - can't wait to put the plow away.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Global News is saying 20cm for toronto.... this will be fun.


----------



## Hysert

Plus 2 this morning.... haha I stayed in bed till 8.... maybe the bags under my eyes will be gone.. or at least till tmr


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We had ice this morning in odd spots - i don't know how to win this year.


----------



## cet

The snow is suppose to stop early evening for us. If that's the case maybe we won't have to plow all night. Temps next week are crazy again. I think there are going to be a few guys hurting this spring.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Downgrade downgrade downgrade!!!


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1783041 said:


> Downgrade downgrade downgrade!!!


Its gone the other way Grant. Upgrade upgrade..

I wanted to put my summer tires on due to the warmth and start working on the mowers.


----------



## GMC Driver

Nasty.

Just landed a 6 figure landscape project yesterday, already have 3 other projects booked, plus have another on the desk here to start today. It's tough to get motivated with working on landscape jobs when everytime you look at WN or EC the screen is red and they're screaming "Snowmeggadon!"

Ryan has been prediciting this one since last week, and now that it's getting closer, he's even saying "hold on". And it won't be the last one this year. I'm worried about some of the customers - their bill this year is worse than the last two combined. Think I might be collecting in July.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm hoping mowing will be late this year, the cleanup from the xmas ice storm alone is gonna wear me out. There are branches under the snow on parts of properties that customers haven't seen since the snow starting flying. My new grapple bucket is gonna get a workout.


----------



## greywynd

Well, regardless of what we get, I'm ready, I coiled up the extension cord I'd been leaving out the last few days. 

I have a feeling that when the weather finally does turn, it will be in a hurry. I'm suspecting lots of flooding and wet basements this year. I know there's more snow here in my field right now than there has been most of the 15 years I've owned this place.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

TWN has no clue. The east coast is supposed to get it though.


----------



## potskie

I apologize guys. It's my fault I've had the small equip out the last few days. Been getting it all fixed up and cleaned up for spring.


----------



## GMC Driver

R.G.PEEL;1783091 said:


> TWN has no clue. The east coast is supposed to get it though.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Thanks Grant - needed that!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I always get my weather reports from Frankie. TWN is no more accurate and Franklin makes me smile.


----------



## potskie

R.G.PEEL;1783123 said:


> I always get my weather reports from Frankie. TWN is no more accurate and Franklin makes me smile.


I wonder how much $$ he makes via you tube partner program. there's guys with a quarter the views bringing in bringing in ok money.


----------



## schrader

About 100 more days like today would be awesome, everyone seems to be in a much better mood outside enjoying spring. With the nice weather I thought it would be a good idea to take the Both dump insert which i normally have in my F350 and install it in my GMC. Should have been an easy job but the bed on the GMC is narrower than the Ford took some doing and a bit of cutting but it finally fit.


----------



## SHAWZER

Ya nice day , mother nature melted some ice that was being a pita. Only calling for 1 '' here , you guys south of us will have a wild day-night.


----------



## JD Dave

Looking forward to a nice big storm, been kind of quiet around here. Was surprised at the ice this morning while doing site checks.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1783397 said:


> Looking forward to a nice big storm, been kind of quiet around here. Was surprised at the ice this morning while doing site checks.


I was too, I had a stainless bowl of water out for the dogs on the deck, and it was still water, but the puddles under my truck were frozen...


----------



## DeVries

Can't believe they still haven't found that plane. Strange how it just dissapears and they don't find anything floating on the water yet. Can't imagine what the families are going thru.


----------



## grandview

Upgraded to a Blizzard tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Are any of you guys the ones in Toronto selling the Kubota Rims and Tires?? The 305-521's???


----------



## potskie

Just noticed EC has an hourly forecast now as well. I'm liking the simple/clean look of it.


----------



## ff1221

Just started to snow here, doesn't look like it will amount to much though, knock on wood!


----------



## rooferdave

ff1221;1783705 said:


> Just started to snow here, doesn't look like it will amount to much though, knock on wood!


Just waiting in my truck fingers tapping


----------



## rooferdave

Heeere it comes! All plowers please fasten your seatbelts and return your stewardess to an upright position!


----------



## schrader

Well they already screwed our forecast, called for 5cm total got that in the last 2 hours and it's coming down good now. Plow #54 on the go.


----------



## JD Dave

schrader;1783737 said:


> Well they already screwed our forecast, called for 5cm total got that in the last 2 hours and it's coming down good now. Plow #54 on the go.


You jinxed yourself when you said you'd have a quiet day and we'd have all the fun. Lol


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We have 2cm's. I thought it would be worse by now with the system tracking north, I guess it will get worse soon


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1783764 said:


> We have 2cm's. I thought it would be worse by now with the system tracking north, I guess it will get worse soon


We have more then that. 
It's really windy, there will be some good drifts and -18 by morning. the fun never ends.
EC changed ours to 10-15cm now.


----------



## CGM Inc.

coming steady...still not that much on the ground. Around 3cm more where it drifts.


----------



## SHAWZER

Clear here now , maybe 1 '' with some drifts. Drinking beer watching Gold Rush .


----------



## CGM Inc.

We got a **** load  great timing too! and blowing like a mofo!


----------



## SHAWZER

Curious , how much snow is a azz load ?


----------



## Neige

Were getting hammered right now, with the wind you can barely see anything. Imposable to measure, will have to wait and see what EC tells us fell. Be safe.


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;1783935 said:


> Clear here now , maybe 1 '' with some drifts. Drinking beer watching Gold Rush .


How did you only get 1" we got 3" with some good drifts, come on spring


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We ended up with 15cm's np, but drifts were messed. Had a sidewalk with over a foot in it for 150 feet. Killed me


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Radar shows it's just about done. Think there's about 20-25 cms but it's really hard to tell because most of it fell sideways.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1784188 said:


> We ended up with 15cm's np, but drifts were messed. Had a sidewalk with over a foot in it for 150 feet. Killed me


I wouldn't have thought it was that stressful watching someone shovel walks.


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1784188 said:


> We ended up with 15cm's np, but drifts were messed. Had a sidewalk with over a foot in it for 150 feet. Killed me


Oh come on we could do that in 5mins.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1784416 said:


> I wouldn't have thought it was that stressful watching someone shovel walks.


It's stressful trust me. Lol.


----------



## SHAWZER

Sunshine and a cold beer, good day.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1784416 said:


> I wouldn't have thought it was that stressful watching someone shovel walks.





JD Dave;1784447 said:


> It's stressful trust me. Lol.


Honking the horn..."C'mon.. we got more sites to do!!!"

I was listening to the CBC this morning and they tried to interview a snowplow operator in T.O. and he's like "No.. I don't have time, I got other sites to be doing.." LOL I was sure it was Jon...


----------



## grandview

Well this side of the bridge we ended up with 14 inches.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hahaha - no, wasn't me - I was videotaped plowing by ctv once, but no interview. Overall, things went well, but hardpack is thick


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I actually shovel! I made the mistake of taking on 6 resi's that my guy couldn't do in Pickering, doesn't make any sense and I spend more time on them then my condo's.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I shovel way more than I should, My little cr20 toro decided to not start on this push, crap was heavy. My BP goes up when things won't start, then I'm all ready for a coronary when I start shoveling....
We got about 15 cm, I had presalted which made it heavier.


----------



## cet

I only have 1 walk to do, maybe 75'. For the first time I took the Toro, it was pretty easy so the second time I left it home. Bad idea, at least 10" of snow. The good news, I usually plow faster when I'm pissed off.


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1784537 said:


> I shovel way more than I should, My little cr20 toro decided to not start on this push, crap was heavy. My BP goes up when things won't start, then I'm all ready for a coronary when I start shoveling....
> We got about 15 cm, I had presalted which made it heavier.


The governor spring for my 621R went AWOL on the last site this AM.... Felt sorta bad for my shoveler as he hand shoveled about 1000' of walks. Was stressful for me wondering if he was going to be able to stay ahead of me plowing so I wouldn't have to clear curb lines last lol.


----------



## schrader

I have 6 toros, they take a beating but they just keep on going. The only issue we ever have is a bit of water in the fuel will make them run like crap.

Tomorrow looks like a nice mess, starting to run low on salt the freeze thaw is eating it up quickly.


----------



## CGM Inc.

SHAWZER;1784504 said:


> Sunshine and a cold beer, good day.


About to get there too 

Wife made Schnitzel and fries along comes a beer xysport


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader;1784608 said:


> I have 6 toros, they take a beating but they just keep on going. The only issue we ever have is a bit of water in the fuel will make them run like crap.
> 
> Tomorrow looks like a nice mess, starting to run low on salt the freeze thaw is eating it up quickly.


This 1 is from 1988...it doesn't owe me much. It'll probably sit in the garage till I find the time to look closer at it. I hear the new generations are better at handling snow...lol.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Does anyone have a replacement tailgate salter or uts hydro that they want to sell? We have a V-box with a broken gear motor to sell as well!


----------



## schrader

Ah winters over Jon, ha ha man I wish WN is calling for snow right to the end of March. I don't know when we are ever going to get a start on clean ups.


----------



## SHAWZER

Chance of freezing rain later today. Hope not but not much we can do about it .


----------



## Mr.Markus

10-15 more saltings is fine with me. Money in the bank is better than in the shed.


----------



## GMC Driver

EC says 42 cm for us on Wednesday. I believe them.

Puts us over 250cm for the year in Welland. I think closer to the lake would be at 300.


----------



## schrader

Huh didn't know EC kept track of the snow totals. Just added up ours for Colingwood and we came in at 409cm so far, thats a lot of snow.


----------



## Hysert

Wow is everyone sleeping??? Lol.. gonna do alittle spot salt on the 24/7 places and sleeping in all weekend!!!!


----------



## SHAWZER

Freezing rain then 1'' snow on top. Some is melting but temp is slowly going down. Gotta love march.


----------



## GMC Driver

schrader;1785148 said:


> Huh didn't know EC kept track of the snow totals. Just added up ours for Colingwood and we came in at 409cm so far, thats a lot of snow.


Pretty sure you guys have been the hardest hit in Ontario this year. There's areas of WNY that have exceeded 200 inches this winter - they'd be up there too.

Welland is smack middle of the peninsula. LE off of Erie hits the south side of the peninsula harder (north shore of the lake). Towns like Port Colborne, Crystal Beach/Ridgeway, Fort Erie have received more than Welland - on more than a few occasions, the plows didn't drop in Welland through St. Catharines, but we were busy closer to Lake Erie.

Site checks this morning revealed that yesterday's work to clean up any slush was worth it - everything bare and black. Flash freeze later today? Hope the wind dries things up a bit.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My sister is up visiting from Fort Erie, I feel bad now that I made her son shovel my moms patio yesterday...
He was bragging about a pro power shovel he won on Breakfast Television so I handed him a shovel off my truck to shovel his way to her satellite dish...lol


----------



## Hysert

Ah.. watching F1 qualifying... spring isa coming


----------



## BC Handyman

still a slight chance of snow this week for me, queston is will is be cold enough as temps are hovering just below 0c overnights & in morns.


----------



## schrader

White out conditions with 50k winds here yup feels like the middle of March too me


----------



## CGM Inc.

Hysert;1785734 said:


> Ah.. watching F1 qualifying... spring isa coming


 getting up at 2am has a different meaning now! xysport
Red Bull didn't do to bad after all!


----------



## Hysert

CGM Inc.;1785861 said:


> getting up at 2am has a different meaning now! xysport
> Red Bull didn't do to bad after all!


At least Vettel ant on pole!!! Miss the V8 sound. But 1.6L V6 turbos with 700hp is pritty inpressive... cant wait to see them in montreal. Maybe my ears wont bleed this year... lol


----------



## schrader

What a day called for 2cm ended up with 15. Cleared out around dinner yesterday so we tried to get it plow in the evening only to have the squall redevelop and dump so more snow on us. Never thought it would be to cold for salt on the third week of March. Nap time.


----------



## SHAWZER

Ya fun fun fun, I guess we might get a break by june. :laughing:


----------



## SHAWZER

Anybody drinking green beer later today ?


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER;1786748 said:


> Anybody drinking green beer later today ?


I drank enough Saturday night that I was Green all day yesterday, is that close enough?


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha Ha , Yep , that's one way to wear green.


----------



## Ant118

Don't forget the 12hr of Sebring was on Saturday too lol. Missed staying in watching the endurance races for 12 and 24hrs.


----------



## schrader

Looks like freezing rain Wednesday, timing looks terrible could be fun.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Hysert;1785898 said:


> At least Vettel ant on pole!!! Miss the V8 sound. But 1.6L V6 turbos with 700hp is pritty inpressive... cant wait to see them in montreal. Maybe my ears wont bleed this year... lol


They sound a lot like INDY cars now. Just not right what they did to Ricardo!


----------



## cet

schrader;1787062 said:


> Looks like freezing rain Wednesday, timing looks terrible could be fun.


Hoping for a bit of snow first, that would help huge.
Or just miss us all together.

My wife wanted to go to Thornbury for wed-fri.


----------



## grandview

cet;1787115 said:


> Hoping for a bit of snow first, that would help huge.
> Or just miss us all together.
> 
> My wife wanted to go to Thornbury for wed-fri.


Sounds like you'll be making money that day if she dosen't go.

didn't know she could curl/


----------



## cet

grandview;1787154 said:


> Sounds like you'll be making money that day if she dosen't go.
> 
> didn't know she could curl/


She was in your neck of the woods last Monday-Tuesday. I think she's waking from her winter nap.


----------



## Hysert

CGM Inc.;1787083 said:


> They sound a lot like INDY cars now. Just not right what they did to Ricardo!


Absolutely not right. But F1 is all about perfection and precision. Actually starting to like the sound of those V6s....


----------



## Grassman09

Anyone looking to part ways with a dual axle landscape Trailer fold down ramp on the back 8'x18' or longer.


----------



## Grassman09

I may be wanting to part ways with a 5 yard Gas stainless saltdogg that I bought this December. Also has pre wet system installed.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1787723 said:


> I may be wanting to part ways with a 5 yard Gas stainless saltdogg that I bought this December. Also has pre wet system installed.


Gas salter more of a pain then it's worth?


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1787727 said:


> Gas salter more of a pain then it's worth?


In the long run I'm thinking so. I bought it to get me thru this season. It has always fired up on the coldest days no torch or anything needed to warm it up like I've heard some older gas units need. I Wanted and still do this swenson electric but there production time was too far out for my liking. May be a bit too big for the 5500. PIA to fuel up too need a god damn step ladder and im 6.1' 6.2' in steel toe sorel boots lol. Everyone else is shorter then me.


----------



## grandview

cet;1787496 said:


> She was in your neck of the woods last Monday-Tuesday. I think she's waking from her winter nap.


Next time have her call me and i can help her rack up some points on the credit card.payup


----------



## cet

grandview;1787819 said:


> Next time have her call me and i can help her rack up some points on the credit card.payup


Im not sure she needs any help, paying them off might be a different story.

Looks like a pre salt tonight. We can't be driving around schools at 7am.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1787897 said:


> Im not sure she needs any help, paying them off might be a different story.
> 
> Looks like a pre salt tonight. We can't be driving around schools at 7am.


I just loaded up my salter about an hour ago. I hate doing commmercial properties during/after the rush. Need something to do, getting fatter...


----------



## Ant118

Hysert;1787507 said:


> Absolutely not right. But F1 is all about perfection and precision. Actually starting to like the sound of those V6s....


Still nothing sounds like the v12,v10 f1 cars. Sounds like heaven. These new v6 turbos are impressive but they don't sound nearly as good. Plus the 15,000rpm restriction doesn't help.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1787909 said:


> I just loaded up my salter about an hour ago. I hate doing commmercial properties during/after the rush. Need something to do, getting fatter...


Now TWN has snow for me until noon and pushed the start time back.
Guess I'll see what global says at 6:20.


----------



## schrader

This winter just keeps on giving, Accuweather is calling for 15-25cm Friday to Saturday like we really need that.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Couldn't believe my eyes when I've seen guys raking lawns and garden beds at a commercial plaza in town.
Is that stupid or getting a head start on things.....I don't know anymore!


----------



## grandview

For you guys up North ,when do you switch seasons? So you have late winter till August and you start early winter in Sept?


----------



## cet

schrader;1787947 said:


> This winter just keeps on giving, Accuweather is calling for 15-25cm Friday to Saturday like we really need that.


Hate Accuweather. The Boss just left for Thornbury, a day early, if your forecast is right she might not make it back Friday. Friends have a place there they've been building for the last 6 years.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1787944 said:


> Now TWN has snow for me until noon and pushed the start time back.
> Guess I'll see what global says at 6:20.


When you look at the radar I don't see how it can be here before 8 or 9 and by that time the temperature will be above 0 and good to go, it's got a long distance to travel and it's not moving very fast


----------



## cet

Triple L;1787978 said:


> When you look at the radar I don't see how it can be here before 8 or 9 and by that time the temperature will be above 0 and good to go, it's got a long distance to travel and it's not moving very fast


That puts a  on my face.

Cleaned out 3 driveways this morning for the Region, it was nice in the sun.


----------



## Grassman09

schrader;1787947 said:


> This winter just keeps on giving, Accuweather is calling for 15-25cm Friday to Saturday like we really need that.


No Supercorss for you this year eh.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Looked this info up just now. Gotta love the "extreme daily snowfall" in April. And, then, there's May as well.

http://climate.weather.gc.ca/climat...ains&province=ALL&provBut=&month1=0&month2=12


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1787951 said:


> Couldn't believe my eyes when I've seen guys raking lawns and garden beds at a commercial plaza in town.
> Is that stupid or getting a head start on things.....I don't know anymore!


I still have 2 feet of snow covering anything that resembles lawn. I could go out pruning trees but dragging branches thru the snow would wear me out only to have to switch back over for lot checks in the morning. No thanks...
I'm thinking this winter was good for me I won't have to work too hard this summer selling to break my goal...


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;1787947 said:


> This winter just keeps on giving, Accuweather is calling for 15-25cm Friday to Saturday like we really need that.


Crazy, TWN says 1 cm for Meaford , I will go with them. Ha Ha .


----------



## SHAWZER

Just waiting for the snow -freezing rain-rain event, at least it will be daylight when it hits.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I don't think it is coming


----------



## DeVries

By the time it gets here temps will be above zero. just hope the ground has enough heat in it now to keep it from freezing on contact.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1788714 said:


> I don't think it is coming


You should be fine, it's warming up in Toronto already.


----------



## ff1221

Into straight rain here and it's not very concentrated, which is good don't really want any snow at the end of it.


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;1788716 said:


> By the time it gets here temps will be above zero. just hope the ground has enough heat in it now to keep it from freezing on contact.


Just had alittle rain come thru and my steps are alittle icey. I think tonight into the am will be a freeze up...


----------



## Ant118

It's sunny I'm aurora lol


----------



## CGM Inc.

We pre-salted our Brampton sites. Straight rain in Mississauga.


----------



## schrader

Just rain here, so slick spots on the walkways. The temps sure are taking there time warming up.


----------



## cet

schrader;1788939 said:


> Just rain here, so slick spots on the walkways. The temps sure are taking there time warming up.


Here too warming up, very little rain so far.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Temp went up 2 degrees the last hour! Finally!
I have a passion for this winter but not on the good side!

Just so we can have blowing snow in the am and dropping temps again.


----------



## DKG

I keep saying it has never snowed in July yet


----------



## edgeair

Pouring rain here the last couple of hours, good thing its not about 3 degrees cooler or we'd be up to our eyeballs again in snow.


----------



## cet

Full salt run for us tonight, seems like a waste but if they miss the temp by 1 degree it could be fun.

Now they say 5-10 for Friday night.


----------



## SHAWZER

Bit of freezing rain and dusting of snow here , salt works fast at this temp. Good thing it is 1st day of spring .


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1789100 said:


> Full salt run for us tonight, seems like a waste but if they miss the temp by 1 degree it could be fun.
> 
> Now they say 5-10 for Friday night.


We salted too......
10% chance of 5cm for us! Not sure what to make out of that!


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;1789184 said:


> Bit of freezing rain and dusting of snow here , salt works fast at this temp. Good thing it is 1st day of spring .


Love how its just snowing around the GB area again. Alteast we missed the freezing rain yesterday but I'm looking forward to the end of this winter.


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1789186 said:


> We salted too......
> 10% chance of 5cm for us! Not sure what to make out of that!


Click on where it says "night" and I think it jumps to 90% but says few flurries for us but 5cm now.


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;1789191 said:


> Love how its just snowing around the GB area again. Alteast we missed the freezing rain yesterday but I'm looking forward to the end of this winter.


Seems 8 times out of 10 we are the lucky-unlucky ones. Soon we will be drinking beer in 90 degree sunshine.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1789192 said:


> Click on where it says "night" and I think it jumps to 90% but says few flurries for us but 5cm now.


LOL! Have to get into that habit  still shows 24 hour snow so.
AM 680 calls for flurries...


----------



## greywynd

Any of you used collection agencies for unpaid bills, versus chasing them in small claims court? Still have a couple unsettled accounts and I'm looking at options.


----------



## Ant118

cet;1789192 said:


> Click on where it says "night" and I think it jumps to 90% but says few flurries for us but 5cm now.


Ya intelicast is showing 80% 3-7 too.


----------



## edgeair

greywynd;1789289 said:


> Any of you used collection agencies for unpaid bills, versus chasing them in small claims court? Still have a couple unsettled accounts and I'm looking at options.


Depends on what brand of scumbag you prefer to deal with :laughing:

But seriously I have not used them, I get the impression you need to be a mid sized company for their service to make sense. The percentage they charge is lost money, whereas sometimes you can get more than what they owe you (to compensate for your time) if you go to small claims.

All depends on the amounts and what you figure your time is worth. Sometimes just the act of filing in small claims will scare them into paying, whereas if they are deadbeats, they know how to deal with collectors. If collectors can't scare them into paying, you will have to file a claim anyways in the end.


----------



## greywynd

I did the small claims thing before, won, placed a writ on the property, and he still found a loophole to avoid paying when the house was sold. Seems everyone but us business owners can enforce payments in ways we're not allowed to.


----------



## edgeair

greywynd;1789312 said:


> I did the small claims thing before, won, placed a writ on the property, and he still found a loophole to avoid paying when the house was sold. Seems everyone but us business owners can enforce payments in ways we're not allowed to.


I hear ya there. Seems like everyone but us can collect what is owed to them. Try any level of government. You can legally NOT owe them anything, but if they decide you do, watch out. No trial or Judge required, they just come in and collect from your bank account. Don't ask me how I know that.


----------



## cet

Mine is back to 5-10cm. They say it is suppose to stop at 4am. A late start time for us but I only have a few schools open on Saturday so we could do those first. Sure hoping this is the last one, been a long winter. I might have to order another load of salt tomorrow.


----------



## A Man

Same here, just upgraded to 5-10. Two more loads of salt coming tomorrow just to be safe. I don't mind a snowfall once a week this time of year, sure has delayed the spring clean ups which I sure don't mind.


----------



## schrader

Been snowing all day here, still snowing now, nice start to spring. I would love to get going on spring clean ups, because you can delay them all you want they still need to get done. I hope the new sweeper I bought makes things a lot easier for us this year because I used a ton of sand.


----------



## grandview

schrader;1789436 said:


> Been snowing all day here, still snowing now, nice start to spring. I would love to get going on spring clean ups, because you can delay them all you want they still need to get done. I hope the new sweeper I bought makes things a lot easier for us this year because I used a ton of sand.


Problem with spring cleanups is you;ll make more of a mess then cleanup,happy spring snow to all,


----------



## mrmagnum

Weather Network showing 5-10 cms here. Guess we will have to wait and see. This winter just seems like it doesn't want to end.


----------



## ff1221

At least they are consistent 5-10cm across the province, sure hope it downgrades and falls apart, but it'll likely end up being double and wet heavy snow to boot!


----------



## SHAWZER

TSC has the aluminum fuel tank-tool chest combo on sale $700.00. I have had one for quite a few years , works good.


----------



## schrader

Snowed all day yesterday, cleared out overnight only to redevelop again early this morning. Now 10-15cm for tonight great start to spring, wonder f it will ever end.


----------



## edgeair

Upgraded this morning on EC here to 10-15cm. Was spared much accumulation yesterday thanks to the wind direction.


----------



## cet

EC has 10-15 for us too. TWN still has 5-10. I'll watch Global tonight, they seem to be pretty good.


----------



## SHAWZER

Above freezing , sun shining , must be spring .


----------



## CGM Inc.

Downgraded 2-4cm get up at 4am and see. Won't be in a hurry to do much.
At Casino Rama to see Foreigner tonight, sounds like a sleepless night for me.


----------



## Ant118

Spring is just a tease lol. Everyone start your trucks and warm up the atmosphere lol


----------



## schrader

WTF Ec just upgraded us to 15-25cm thats just great.


----------



## Mr.Markus

TWN has been -5cm for me all day, I even took the plow off to see if I can get it upped.LOL

I enjoy weekend pushes, less of a hurry and mow money.


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1789897 said:


> Downgraded 2-4cm get up at 4am and see. Won't be in a hurry to do much.
> At Casino Rama to see Foreigner tonight, sounds like a sleepless night for me.


That's the kiss of death, planning any night out before April 15th.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1790015 said:


> That's the kiss of death, planning any night out before April 15th.


That, and now everybody will forever see Stefan as that guy belting out...♪♫♪ "I want to know what love is"♪♫♪


----------



## schrader

Got tickets for the supper cross tomorrow night, never missed it in five years but this year will be tough if we get 25cm. I hope it clears early in the morning.


----------



## Grassman09

schrader;1790020 said:


> Got tickets for the supper cross tomorrow night, never missed it in five years but this year will be tough if we get 25cm. I hope it clears early in the morning.


Same we are in the 400 level. Hoping to get there for qualifying and stay for the after party when the show is over.


----------



## schrader

I'm not sure where we are might run in to you seem to
Meet people I know every year when we go.


----------



## Grassman09

Not much salt left.Better not get too much freezing rain. May have to buy salt off my neighbour above me. I hate dealing with tarps. Pia.  not enough time today to get more.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1790015 said:


> That's the kiss of death, planning any night out before April 15th.


Just because you plow snow doesn't mean you can't have a life. Stop being old man Chad.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1790094 said:


> Just because you plow snow doesn't mean you can't have a life. Stop being old man Chad.


Lol who never followed thru on our date, dinosaur dave


----------



## ff1221

They have us at a solid 10cm, I hope it loses a boatload of steam and moisture before it makes landfall for all of us but especially you guys up Meaford/Collingwood way!


----------



## SHAWZER

Drink beer till 10 , have nap then give er sh$t.


----------



## SHAWZER

Can not change the weather , so I just go with it .


----------



## ff1221

Amen to that son!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

this will be a fun one, might waste alot of salt tonight.


----------



## edgeair

ff1221;1790122 said:


> Amen to that son!


Since you are where this storm should make landfall, we all expect you to keep watch and let us know when the storm hits :salute:


----------



## Ant118

Looks like it's crossed the boarder already on the radar. Any of you guys in Windsor getting anything yet


----------



## greywynd

Anything happening out there yet? Nothing here except mostly clear skies still.


----------



## edgeair

Its moving slower than forecast. Just starting to make landfall on the Huron shoreline.


----------



## Ant118

It's almost here! God it looks nasty on radar lol


----------



## CGM Inc.

Bone dry still.

Show was awesome!


----------



## goel

Still bone dry here too.


----------



## edgeair

CGM Inc.;1790198 said:


> Bone dry still.
> 
> Show was awesome!


At least 15cm here and still going strong.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Where are you again?


----------



## potskie

Just getting a few flakes now. Radar is doin weird things and the late snow fall is late.


----------



## edgeair

Pristine PM ltd;1790206 said:


> Where are you again?


Port Elgin


----------



## Ant118

Maybe a cm maybe maybe 2 here. It's now starting to pick up in intensity


----------



## CGM Inc.

dusting here.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Come on sunlight!


----------



## dingybigfoot

About 1cm in Markham.


----------



## Hysert

F.A here at 430. But covered now. Daylight should take care of it. No rain and next to nothing for freezing rain.


----------



## potskie

Maybe a cm where there wasn't decent residual salt. Ran through my whole run on the half yard of salt I had sitting in my truck from last time out. 

Looks like spring is getting here. Asphalt appears to be able to hold warmth again.


----------



## CGM Inc.

We give it a shot of salt, many guys around here are out.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

A light salting for us. The guys north of the city didn't get so lucky. Driving into the city was pretty wild. There was just shy of 15 cm of heavy wet stuff, and the highway plows hadn't been out yet. With no plow on my 2500, it took quite a bit of throttle to get through it. If I let off, the truck would just stop from the resistance.

New personal best for me. I got flipped the 1 finger salute before 5am on hwy 400! apparently If a VW Jetta weaves in and out of traffic and cuts you off with his brakes jammed on to avoid slamming into the car in front of him, it is not appropriate to honk.


----------



## Mr.Markus

potskie;1790214 said:


> Maybe a cm where there wasn't decent residual salt. Ran through my whole run on the half yard of salt I had sitting in my truck from last time out.
> 
> Looks like spring is getting here. Asphalt appears to be able to hold warmth again.


Sites from 2cm -7cm here. I agree the salt was working good, temperature was up and down all night. I am staying the heck off my gravel stuff today unless they call.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Nothing like temps and sunlight.


----------



## SHAWZER

Good 6 inches here before 6 am, sun now . 2 yr old granddaughters birthday party today , I think I should buy her a snowmobile !


----------



## schrader

We got dumped on big time. I got up at 1 and there was a cm down checked again at three ad there was ten cm and it was just dumping it down. That's was a long 12 hours to get it done, down at the supercross now. Anything south of Caledon is like a different world no snow at all.


----------



## ROTHLAND

My guy was out Lakeshore and Dundas, in Oakville, Mississauga, Etobicoke. 1-2 cms or less. Little slippery this morning but not bad at all. Salt worked well with the pavement keeping some warmth as you guys say.

It certainly was no 5-10cms for us and it was 0 -1 or +1 at various pts in the overnight and early am.

Our properties near the airport had a good 2 cms my guy said. But was wet and melting already.

Looks like 0 or + Temps for the lows in my area starting Friday!!

C'mon Spring Clean Ups! Wait..... what the hell are those again ??!? Seems like eons ago. :yow!rsportxysport


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader;1790393 said:


> We got dumped on big time. I got up at 1 and there was a cm down checked again at three ad there was ten cm and it was just dumping it down. That's was a long 12 hours to get it done, down at the supercross now. Anything south of Caledon is like a different world no snow at all.


Enjoy...Don't stay up too late...LE is firing up again....


----------



## CGM Inc.

Orillia got 23cm they had on the news  glad I got out of there on time!


----------



## Hysert

ROTHLAND;1790402 said:


> My guy was out Lakeshore and Dundas, in Oakville, Mississauga, Etobicoke. 1-2 cms or less. Little slippery this morning but not bad at all. Salt worked well with the pavement keeping some warmth as you guys say.
> 
> It certainly was no 5-10cms for us and it was 0 -1 or +1 at various pts in the overnight and early am.
> 
> Our properties near the airport had a good 2 cms my guy said. But was wet and melting already.
> 
> Looks like 0 or + Temps for the lows in my area starting Friday!!
> 
> C'mon Spring Clean Ups! Wait..... what the hell are those again ??!? Seems like eons ago. :yow!rsportxysport


Glad your looking forward to spring cleanups. Its gonna be a mess forsure! I got a few large gravel lots that probably have 150 tons that need to be respread. First 2-3 weeks of april will be real busy this year... gonna be doing power sweeping alot too... just what I want to do on a early sat-sun before the cars show up. You guys north are probably laughing it us southern guys cause we actually got snow this year. I feel for you guys!!! Wouldnt even know how to price stuff up there?


----------



## cet

I'm looking for a cutting edge for a Western MVP Plus 8'6". Anyone know who might have one in stock. Maybe Drive Products?


----------



## rooferdave

cet;1790666 said:


> I'm looking for a cutting edge for a Western MVP Plus 8'6". Anyone know who might have one in stock. Maybe Drive Products?


They might have them but be prepared to pay through the nose, I find their pricing outrageous. Bearings for my salter this year were 125.00 plus tax each there, I bought 4 at canada bearings for 115.00 tax in


----------



## cet

rooferdave;1790698 said:


> They might have them but be prepared to pay through the nose, I find their pricing outrageous. Bearings for my salter this year were 125.00 plus tax each there, I bought 4 at canada bearings for 115.00 tax in


I agree but I doubt I will find an after market cutting edge.


----------



## rooferdave

cet;1790711 said:


> I agree but I doubt I will find an after market cutting edge.


Don't know if it helps but here is us pricing
https://www.angelos-supplies.com/WinterProducts/tabid/63/List/1/CategoryID/5653/Level/a/Default.aspx?SortField=EAN%2CEAN


----------



## rooferdave

rooferdave;1790719 said:


> Don't know if it helps but here is us pricing
> https://www.angelos-supplies.com/WinterProducts/tabid/63/List/1/CategoryID/5653/Level/a/Default.aspx?SortField=EAN%2CEAN


Here I'll try that again
https://www.angelos-supplies.com/WinterProducts/tabid/63/List/1/CategoryID/5653/Level/a/Default.aspx?SortField=EAN%2CEAN


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

last one I got was from york region equipment (markham) location 
when I was passing thru getting computer stock

yorkregionequipmentcentre.com


----------



## schrader

Mr.Markus;1790421 said:


> Enjoy...Don't stay up too late...LE is firing up again....


You jinxed me got home at 1 AM wifey says see no snow, got up at 4AMto check and 5 cm of crisp off the bay again. Was way to tired to plow threw some salt down and let the sun do the rest. The race was worth the trip, nice to get out after a long. 4 month winter.


----------



## Mr.Markus

As Cet said "You go out before April 15... and "I" jinxed you.:laughing:
We got flurries last night but nothing mentionable, the temps froze up the gravel good so I made some money running around this morning plowing drives.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

Drive is the Cdn distributor I thought, even the dealers get through them don't they?


----------



## ff1221

Well we got 15cm here yesterday and we saved up all of our breakdowns for yeserday. Started out my Plow Partner developed a leak, no biggy just fill it with fluid and keep it up. Got in the tractor, first place jammed the auger and broke the chain, so head home to fix it cause it bent 4 links instead of breaking clean. While I'm heading home wife calls says she wrecked the blower on hers and broke the chain so I tell her to meet me a t home so I can look at it. So wifey gets there, she got into a rock bent the flighting on the auger and broke a support clean of and broke the chain, apparently my shear bolts are hardened cause none broke. I didn't have and #50 chain links so I borrowed a buddy's tractor and blower once his guys were done, wife backs into a curb and breaks the 3ph arm in half! Thank God for Beer!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Always happens on a Sunday or holiday where it's hard to farm out a fix... Good thing your wife is pretty Mike.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1790800 said:


> Always happens on a Sunday or holiday where it's hard to farm out a fix... Good thing your wife is pretty Mike.


It sure helps!

It also helps she can drive a tractor and clean driveways, at least I know I have a responsible operator and she's never late for work!


----------



## goel

Missing 

1 f550 regular cab, 11 ft mason dump. 
2 yard stainless electric snow way salter. Various other small equipment in it. 

Missing from Milton, zig zagged the back roads to Breslau before the gps was disabled. 

Oh well, it was due for replacement anyways. One of my last 7.3l diesels that never had an issue. Only had it a few years, was a great deal whe I picked it up. 

Probibally worth more this way as a strict dollar figure.


----------



## CGM Inc.

goel;1790846 said:


> Probibally worth more this way as a strict dollar figure.


Retaliation for the nice plow job at my sons school 

On a serious note I doubt by the time you figure in your premium increase for insurance that you end up making money! When my Tractor got stolen my insurance canned us at renewal! Could have bought another tractor for the increase over the last 3 years!


----------



## potskie

CGM Inc.;1790884 said:


> Retaliation for the nice plow job at my sons school
> 
> On a serious note I doubt by the time you figure in your premium increase for insurance that you end up making money! When my Tractor got stolen my insurance canned us at renewal! Could have bought another tractor for the increase over the last 3 years!


I've never understood how that makes sense. From a business perspective wouldn't it be smarter to keep you as a customer and make the money back over the course of their relationship with you. Not just refuse renewal and be out $.


----------



## Triple L

Myn only went up less than $50 a month which I thought was pretty reasonable, Considering my new truck is worth triple what my old one was

I'm still with the same company as well


----------



## grandview

Just does not want to stop snowing,about quarter to half inch on the ground now.


----------



## Hysert

Tďriple L;1790947 said:


> Myn only went up less than $50 a month which I thought was pretty reasonable, Considering my new truck is worth triple what my old one was
> 
> I'm still with the same company as well


A stollen vehical should not raise your premium as its a not a fault claim. I just went through this with my 03. Insurance went down on the 2011 f550???? Go figure. What ever you do dont except the insurance replacment offer I got another 4k with out a blink. Should have asked more mite have been Abel to get 6k over there offer.


----------



## Triple L

Hysert;1791106 said:


> A stollen vehical should not raise your premium as its a not a fault claim. I just went through this with my 03. Insurance went down on the 2011 f550???? Go figure. What ever you do dont except the insurance replacment offer I got another 4k with out a blink. Should have asked more mite have been Abel to get 6k over there offer.


I told the guy to go beat it, a week later I got 12 more plus talked him into adding HST LOL

That being said I feel I got extremely lucky with insurance but 2 months of screwing around and having a half ton rental job with no hitch made the whole thing bitter sweet


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1791127 said:


> I told the guy to go beat it, a week later I got 12 more plus talked him into adding HST LOL


Chad was your truck in your personal name or business? Everyone I have talked to that has had large equipment stolen their insurance went up.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1791129 said:


> Chad was your truck in your personal name or business? Everyone I have talked to that has had large equipment stolen their insurance went up.


I think it was personal but for some reason I can see it saying o/a triple L underneath my name whatever that's worth I don't remember

Myn did go up, but just not nearly as much as I thought it would


----------



## Hysert

JD Dave;1791129 said:


> Chad was your truck in your personal name or business? Everyone I have talked to that has had large equipment stolen their insurance went up.


Just got my payment for the plow and salter that took forever I tink 7-8weeks. Got the auto payment in 2 weeks. Im surprised too about no increase? Even with a 8yr newer truck.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1791144 said:


> I think it was personal but for some reason I can see it saying o/a triple L underneath my name whatever that's worth I don't remember
> 
> Myn did go up, but just not nearly as much as I thought it would


We'll either the ownership was in your name or Triple L. lol. Insurance on tractors are dirt cheap compared to actual value compared to pickups so I'm guessing That was Stephan's problem and the ones I know of.


----------



## SHAWZER

Got bulk propane delivery today , 94.5 litre, better than last time at 1.13 litre .


----------



## Golfpro21

ff1221;1790801 said:


> It sure helps!
> 
> It also helps she can drive a tractor and clean driveways, at least I know I have a responsible operator and she's never late for work!


same here....this year has ben a year from hell for employee nightmares...atleast I know my wife and I will show up


----------



## CGM Inc.

Golfpro21;1791298 said:


> same here....this year has ben a year from hell for employee nightmares...atleast I know my wife and I will show up


Have still all Guys working from when winter started :salute:


----------



## Mr.Markus

CGM Inc.;1791498 said:


> Have still all Guys working from when winter started :salute:


I worried my guy is about to quit...


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1791511 said:


> I worried my guy is about to quit...


You should have worked him harder this winter, looks like he put on a bit of weight.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's all wallet....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahahahahah - 

We went through alot of shovelers this year. I think alot of it is foreman related, some are great with the guys and jump out of the truck and help them, some don't, some call them out for everything, some deal with a salting by themselves. Guess who goes through more guys?


----------



## ff1221

Snowing here!


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1791547 said:


> It's all wallet....


I'm getting tired of your bragging. My wallet isn't very thick right now.


----------



## SHAWZER

ff1221;1791657 said:


> Snowing here!


You still sending your snow this way or is it someone else ?


----------



## schrader

Please don't send it here, I have had enough. Looking at the radar you would swear there is a magnet that attacks the snow right here, cause its not snowing any where else. Glad we are not out east they are going to get slammed.


----------



## SHAWZER

Sun shining bright , huge snowflakes coming down. I am going to have a beer .


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Radar looks dark and scary


----------



## CGM Inc.

We had white out and now sunshine again> nothing sticking


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

heard today from someone to keep your def fluid tank full
said speaking with some mechanics there are cases where the def fluid is building up a scale on the tank and then as it sloshes around the particles are comming off and causing problems. makes sence but dont know of any cases first hand. dont think I want to find out so Ill keep it topped up.


----------



## potskie

CGM Inc.;1791910 said:


> We had white out and now sunshine again> nothing sticking


Same in kitchener.


----------



## Ant118

Squall blasted through aurora. I'm stuck in traffic coming back from beamsville. Just got bad news on my duramax. Wiring harness for the bcm is melted. Can't find a replacement .


----------



## SHAWZER

Clear here now , beer still good .


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1791511 said:


> I worried my guy is about to quit...


You ever consider offering him a benefits package or anything like that? You know so he can get the mental help he needs continue working for you.... :laughing:


----------



## schrader

We just had a complete white out for 20 min a good 3cm down now, hope it dries up before it all freezes up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1791740 said:


> I'm getting tired of your bragging. My wallet isn't very thick right now.


It's all relative Dave... I doubt I could aford diapers for your kids and you at the same time either...

That squall was about 1/2 inch here but it just melted as fast as it went through, it's sunny behind it.


----------



## adamhumberview

MIDTOWNPC;1791915 said:


> heard today from someone to keep your def fluid tank full
> said speaking with some mechanics there are cases where the def fluid is building up a scale on the tank and then as it sloshes around the particles are comming off and causing problems. makes sence but dont know of any cases first hand. dont think I want to find out so Ill keep it topped up.


We have had problems with our roll off trucks and the def systems this year because it has been especially cold. When the fluid does get cold, it builds up a type of condensation and freezes up the lines. The truck will go into shutdown mode and will sputter around.

You should 100% fine in the summer. Its the winter you should worry about.


----------



## Triple L

Dean - easiest fix.... cant have problems if it isn't there... delete it... I thought dodge only had def on the 4500 and 5500... must be something new for '13 or '14 as they don't have it on '12's


----------



## edgeair

adamhumberview;1791939 said:


> We have had problems with our roll off trucks and the def systems this year because it has been especially cold. When the fluid does get cold, it builds up a type of condensation and freezes up the lines. The truck will go into shutdown mode and will sputter around.
> 
> You should 100% fine in the summer. Its the winter you should worry about.


What type of trucks are those? Curious, since I have a hooklift on order...

Didn't have any trouble last winter when I was running a highway tractor in Alberta (think -40), it's likely the difference in systems and how they are heated.

The fluid is approx. 67% deionized water and will begin to form slush at -11C and freeze a bit colder than that. I don't think it has anything to do with condensation since its mostly water anyways. Most trucks have heated lines, so either your trucks don't or maybe the heater isn't able to keep up in the tank?


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1791893 said:


> Radar looks dark and scary


Few more years of marriage and that will seem natural.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

My new ram def fluid 


I'm not worried. I'm just letting everyone know. Makes sense with the scale buildup. 

Cet that was funny


----------



## edgeair

Triple L;1791950 said:


> Dean - easiest fix.... cant have problems if it isn't there... delete it... I thought dodge only had def on the 4500 and 5500... must be something new for '13 or '14 as they don't have it on '12's


Yes all Ram diesels have def starting with 2013.


----------



## edgeair

MIDTOWNPC;1791999 said:


> My new ram def fluid
> 
> I'm not worried. I'm just letting everyone know. Makes sense with the scale buildup.
> 
> Cet that was funny


Yes that's a good tip. If you top it off frequently enough it will dissolve the dried residue. I can't speak for prolonged low levels though. That's why most tanks are pretty small I guess.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1791999 said:


> My new ram def fluid
> 
> I'm not worried. I'm just letting everyone know. Makes sense with the scale buildup.
> 
> Cet that was funny


If you pick up an old def jug the scale inside always flakes off so it makes sense. The problem I heard though in extreme cold your better off to keep it half full or less so the tank heater works better. I just deleted mine and the dpf on my pickup and went on a 450km trip and got 11.2L/100km and I've never got mileage like that before. That was running 110-120km/hour. My truck was out of emissions warranty and I had a nox sensor out so it seemed like a good time to do it.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1792051 said:


> If you pick up an old def jug the scale inside always flakes off so it makes sense. The problem I heard though in extreme cold your better off to keep it half full or less so the tank heater works better. I just deleted mine and the dpf on my pickup and went on a 450km trip and got 11.2L/100km and I've never got mileage like that before. That was running 110-120km/hour. My truck was out of emissions warranty and I had a nox sensor out so it seemed like a good time to do it.


In the summer time it'll be in the 10's for highway .... that's almost compact car economy out of a full size heavy duty truck! Hard to believe but its true, 12.5-13 with a good mix of city and highway is what I average


----------



## JD Dave

I don't drive like a grandma so I doubt I ever see 10's. Last time I was with you a scooter passed us and gave you a dirty look.


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER;1791758 said:


> You still sending your snow this way or is it someone else ?


No we kept all 4 inches of it for ourselves. You're right the beer tastes great!


----------



## Grassman09

What you have to do to remove the dpf feature and def? You two like to run programmers anyhow so getting a programmer is no big deal for you guys. How long til you make the money back you have invested in removing the emission systems?


----------



## edgeair

Grassman09;1792096 said:


> What you have to do to remove the dpf feature and def? You two like to run programmers anyhow so getting a programmer is no big deal for you guys. How long til you make the money back you have invested in removing the emission systems?


If you are comfortable with jumping in with both feet and selling your dpf system, you could theoretically make money by switching it out.


----------



## Grassman09

edgeair;1792108 said:


> If you are comfortable with jumping in with both feet and selling your dpf system, you could theoretically make money by switching it out.


I've made the mistake of screwing with a truck I depend on previously. I'm comeing out of warranty if I'm not already out of warranty.

Just a lil sad seeing 250-300k maybe in the winter on a 80 litter tank. Great mileage on the open road thou but that's not what I bought it for.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1792110 said:


> I've made the mistake of screwing with a truck I depend on previously. I'm comeing out of warranty if I'm not already out of warranty.
> 
> Just a lil sad seeing 250-300k maybe in the winter on a 80 litter tank. Great mileage on the open road thou but that's not what I bought it for.


It costed me a total of $930 and I see a consistent 4l/100 improvement although I've heard on a dodge it's a lot better, don't know too much about the powerstroke, so what's that 23,000 km's and that's on a truck that just drives, in the winter on a plow truck it's insane the savings, my dually avg. Is 21l/100 plowing and salting with extreme idle times, Adams dodge is around 50-55 l/100, sure it's hauling off a little bigger plow and salter but I bet he could get that down 15l/100 still....you can still run factory oem tuning with everything turned off if your concerned, pretty hard to break something when it's not making any more power then it did from the beginning


----------



## thebossman

Triple L;1792246 said:


> It costed me a total of $930 and I see a consistent 4l/100 improvement although I've heard on a dodge it's a lot better, don't know too much about the powerstroke, so what's that 23,000 km's and that's on a truck that just drives, in the winter on a plow truck it's insane the savings, my dually avg. Is 21l/100 plowing and salting with extreme idle times, Adams dodge is around 50-55 l/100, sure it's hauling off a little bigger plow and salter but I bet he could get that down 15l/100 still....you can still run factory oem tuning with everything turned off if your concerned, pretty hard to break something when it's not making any more power then it did from the beginning


Hey I have a 2012 2500hd lml. An was wondering what exactly you deleted an where bouts u did it. Thanks in advance.

Also does anyo new use the WOLO hideaway led strobe kit?


----------



## SHAWZER

You know Jordan Rupp from Meaford ? I heard he gets his trucks done , not sure where .


----------



## Triple L

thebossman;1792279 said:


> Hey I have a 2012 2500hd lml. An was wondering what exactly you deleted an where bouts u did it. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Also does anyo new use the WOLO hideaway led strobe kit?


I do everything myself


----------



## thebossman

Yes I know Jordan. I'll ask him. Triple where did you get the dpf tho. I'm mech inclined


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Only in Meaford could you ask that! You know bob from Scarborough? Hahaha

If I am only keeping trucks for 160000 km's, is there really a benefit to the delete, and possible MTO Bs?


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1792619 said:


> Only in Meaford could you ask that! You know bob from Scarborough? Hahaha
> 
> If I am only keeping trucks for 160000 km's, is there really a benefit to the delete, and possible MTO Bs?


I thought one of your DPF's fell off your truck already?


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha , sometimes knowing everybody in town is a good thing , learn who to stay away from .


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Truck is long gone, and that was the terrible 6.4, didn't really see a huge difference, I am moreso curious about the 6.7 because that is all I have going forward. Last 6.4 is for sale if anyone is interest! Haha


----------



## schrader

The 6.4s were crap and tough to re sell. Love the 6.7, wish my F550 had the 6.7 I would still be driving it.


----------



## ff1221

thebossman;1792279 said:


> Hey I have a 2012 2500hd lml. An was wondering what exactly you deleted an where bouts u did it. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Also does anyo new use the WOLO hideaway led strobe kit?


Do you have one of the WOLO kits, looking to install something like that on my wifes truck.


----------



## Triple L

thebossman;1792611 said:


> Yes I know Jordan. I'll ask him. Triple where did you get the dpf tho. I'm mech inclined


I bought myn online, they are a lot harder to get nowadays tho and everyone is going emissions friendly with tuners and exhaust


----------



## Hysert

ff1221;1792804 said:


> Do you have one of the WOLO kits, looking to install something like that on my wifes truck.


I installed a STL hideaway kit on my 11 2500. Easy easy. Removed the upper turn signal bulb and socket and installed strobe in the hole with 2 small screws also removed the reverse light bulb and socket in taillight and same treatment. I have large backup lights on the salter so when I get my annual saftey the salter is on. Really nice kit!!


----------



## ff1221

Hysert;1792969 said:


> I installed a STL hideaway kit on my 11 2500. Easy easy. Removed the upper turn signal bulb and socket and installed strobe in the hole with 2 small screws also removed the reverse light bulb and socket in taillight and same treatment. I have large backup lights on the salter so when I get my annual saftey the salter is on. Really nice kit!!


Where do you get STL, did you buy online or do you have a dealer you deal with? The pricing online looks good for that type of kit. Were the wires that came with the kit long enough or did you have longer ones?


----------



## Hysert

ff1221;1792978 said:


> Where do you get STL, did you buy online or do you have a dealer you deal with? The pricing online looks good for that type of kit. Were the wires that came with the kit long enough or did you have longer ones?


Yes I bought the kit from STL direct. Wires are long enough. I brought them thru the floor and mounted the brain under the seat. And feed powrr from the overhead consel switch. Super bright I run stl on all my equipment. Good luck


----------



## SHAWZER

Hey Schrader , we seem to be caught in the radar again .


----------



## schrader

Just missed us, come on warm air.


----------



## JD Dave

thebossman;1792611 said:


> Yes I know Jordan. I'll ask him. Triple where did you get the dpf tho. I'm mech inclined


4wheels performance isn't that far from you and you can buy your flopro delete pipes there. If he won't sell you a tune for your ECM. I can get you one and load it for you. It's around $500 US for the tune and around $250 shipped to your door for the delete pipe. If you go to 4wheels tell them Farmer Dave sent you.


----------



## thebossman

JD Dave;1793058 said:


> 4wheels performance isn't that far from you and you can buy your flopro delete pipes there. If he won't sell you a tune for your ECM. I can get you one and load it for you. It's around $500 US for the tune and around $250 shipped to your door for the delete pipe. If you go to 4wheels tell them Farmer Dave sent you.


Thanks Dave. Looking right now


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;1793058 said:


> 4wheels performance isn't that far from you and you can buy your flopro delete pipes there. If he won't sell you a tune for your ECM. I can get you one and load it for you. It's around $500 US for the tune and around $250 shipped to your door for the delete pipe. If you go to 4wheels tell them Farmer Dave sent you.


Do the GMs not have a 9th injector for the dpf? What about the egr? I know there is some sort of blocker plate you can or need to install on the fords I'm assuming one needs to do the same with the GMs? How do you get away from the urea system? There is a heater in the tank will this still run even so you are bypassing the system?

Not that I need it to run but it don't sound as simple as just cutting the dpf and putting in a straight pipe and changing the engine parameters. Maybe older fords and GMs that would work.


----------



## Triple L

pretty much as simple as that, if it takes longer then 3 hours theres a problem, unplug 3 egr wires and away you go


----------



## rooferdave

I am looking at buying a new cat 300.9 miniex for digging in tight area's and underpinning, anyone have anything to say about them, good,bad or just advice?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

so I was doing some reading online and learned about a little viewing party happeing for the gg cobourg

maybe I should hold a get togeather and we go watch?
http://nccofc.ca/customcontent/members/karenm/Be_The_Boss_Cobourg_Press_Release_Apr_17_14.pdf

so I am guessing that one of these employee's is going to take over the cobourg operations
which isnt much from what I understand and its probably not that hard because they come out to plow when I am going home.

Let me know if you guys want to come down.  Maybe we could play some baseball.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1793240 said:


> pretty much as simple as that, if it takes longer then 3 hours theres a problem, unplug 3 egr wires and away you go


Chads right. You just unplug the 3 wires under your hood to shut your egr off and a few wires on your dpf. You undo the 4 bolts on one end of your DPF and cut the other end with a sawzall. The new pipe pipe fits right in there perfect. The urea injects right after your DOC (people call it a cat also but Doc is the proper name) is ahead of the DPF and you don't have to touch any of that. I did buy the delete pipe for that also but it requires dropping the torsion bar cross member and I was in a bit of a hurry. I will install that at a later date and then it will be straight exhaust from turbo back. There's really no more to it then when I deleted my DPF off my 07 in 07. I got another delete pipe for my 07 work truck and will do it one of these days also. It only costs me $125US to buy a vin license and $200 for the delete pipe for it so it's very reasonable price. I can tune the ecm myself on pre 2011 trucks as I have the software.


----------



## SHAWZER

Lots of rain , Snow piles might be melted by june after all .


----------



## ff1221

Hysert;1792979 said:


> Yes I bought the kit from STL direct. Wires are long enough. I brought them thru the floor and mounted the brain under the seat. And feed powrr from the overhead consel switch. Super bright I run stl on all my equipment. Good luck


Looks good, a lot of stuff available on the site just making a list.

Not a lot of rain overnight but the warm temps give me hope!


----------



## cet

Never made it to the +5, only +1 at 6am. Doesn't make for a good nights sleep.
We still have lots of snow on the ground.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Very nice. Looked out at 4 a.m. - nothing. Looked out at 6 a.m. - about 10 cms of heavy, wet glop everywhere. Around 7, it was snowing snowballs instead of flakes. Now, it's doing nothing.


----------



## schrader

What a mess here, a few icy spots this Am but the flooding is unreal.Walkways that are ankle deep in water, parking lots that look like lakes. The water just won't drain through the frozen snow and ice, could be a fun morning if it all freezes.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1793673 said:


> Never made it to the +5, only +1 at 6am. Doesn't make for a good nights sleep.
> We still have lots of snow on the ground.


I had one customer call about icy patches and was thinking WTF!
Sure never warmed up as to what they forecasted.


----------



## grandview

They have us down for 5 inches Sat night.


----------



## DeVries

we have 5cms possible. Hope it stays south of us.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I just got back from stoney Creek and there is almost no snow left at all. Had dinner with my parents in Tottenham, they have about a foot left. Angus still has a solid 18"Crazy how different conditions can be within a 1.5 hour drive


----------



## CGM Inc.

R.G.PEEL;1794047 said:


> I just got back from stoney Creek and there is almost no snow left at all. Had dinner with my parents in Tottenham, they have about a foot left. Angus still has a solid 18"Crazy how different conditions can be within a 1.5 hour drive


My girl is in St. Cathrins and I thought the same last week! Nothing left except for piles if at all.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Things are getting good on kijiji

Find a toolcat yet Shrader ? 
I want to say look up black Irish. He has lots of stuff. Always buying and selling


----------



## DeVries

Winter is not giving up yet. Have about 2cms down already, looks like another salting coming up. Should have stayed in Mexico a few more days.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD 3520 on Kijiji http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?AdId=577393845


----------



## Grassman09

That is not a bad deal at all. I paid more for mine but it's got a blower up front and had 1200hrs or something

They got a good bunch of salt trucks there wow.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Clintar Markham


----------



## Grassman09

Surprised they don't get Kooy bros to paint there kubotas green for them.


----------



## DeVries

Guess March isn't letting us off easy. All sites on the mountain get plowed again. Come on spring.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Bad freezing rain here. Heading out


----------



## Hysert

Offically out of salt!!! grimsby 1" stoneycreek 0" Wifey came home at 2am woke me up theres snow get out there... So I fit in alittle sexy time while the truck was warming upxysport


----------



## schrader

MIDTOWNPC;1794543 said:


> Things are getting good on kijiji
> 
> Find a toolcat yet Shrader ?
> I want to say look up black Irish. He has lots of stuff. Always buying and selling


Never did find a good tool cat just rusted junk, bought a 2011 JD 326D. Not a big skid steer guy but it is a nice machine and the price was right.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;1794656 said:


> Never did find a good tool cat just rusted junk, bought a 2011 JD 326D. Not a big skid steer guy but it is a nice machine and the price was right.


I see lots of people buying Deere skid steers. I have not tried one if the D series at all. Is that a wheel machine or tracks

I just bought an small older Deere tractor. A 4100 diesel with a 60" belly mount mower and a 48" snow blower on the front. With a cab. Now I just want to rig up a rear plow for the back and it can do sidewalks next year and then driveways after commercials are done


----------



## SHAWZER

If it snows this week blame me , took the blade off my truck for 1st time this winter . :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

It was nice to watch that storm blow by underneath us for once.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1794688 said:


> It was nice to watch that storm blow by underneath us for once.


X2, beautiful here


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1794652 said:


> Guess March isn't letting us off easy. All sites on the mountain get plowed again. Come on spring.


YUK! You keep it!


----------



## GMC Driver

Full push on everything but St. Catharines. Stevensville/Ridgeway/Fort Erie had 4 inches +. Done about an hour ago.

I thought the ground was warmer - it scraped off clean (wet & heavy), but froze to a sheen once the air hit the asphalt. A light coat of salt did the trick - still +1 out. Now hitting +6 and melting, although still slowly. Saw some guys trying to salt 2" of wet concrete away - didn't work so well.


----------



## schrader

MIDTOWNPC;1794668 said:


> I see lots of people buying Deere skid steers. I have not tried one if the D series at all. Is that a wheel machine or tracks
> 
> I just bought an small older Deere tractor. A 4100 diesel with a 60" belly mount mower and a 48" snow blower on the front. With a cab. Now I just want to rig up a rear plow for the back and it can do sidewalks next year and then driveways after commercials are done


I got a wheeled machine since it will spend most of its time on pavement. It has joystick controls which are nice, just seems slow at getting around when you are used to a tractor.


----------



## grandview

Mr.Markus;1794688 said:


> It was nice to watch that storm blow by underneath us for once.


Thank you for the 7 inches of wet snow


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Yes my guys say driving a skid across division st is like playing real life frogger


----------



## Mr.Markus

grandview;1794779 said:


> Thank you for the 7 inches of wet snow


I saw the pix, you know its sponsored by Tim Hortons right.!?


----------



## Landcare - Mont

grandview;1794779 said:


> Thank you for the 7 inches of wet snow


It's okay. It swooped north and hit us. Now it's just windy - gusts up to 70 kph.


----------



## DeVries

I'm looking for a supplier that sells new tailgates. Anyone have any suppliers that they use?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Do they have to be new? Or just perfect shape? I know two guys that almost always have the right tailgate for good prices.


----------



## DeVries

No perfect shape is fine, colour doesn't matter either.


----------



## potskie

You try the place beside Eloquip? Windmill landscapes I believe it is.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What kind of truck?


----------



## DeVries

It's for an 08 F-250


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;1795583 said:


> It's for an 08 F-250


Jon has more Ford tailgates then the factory.


----------



## Hysert

Pulled one of the spreaders off today. Dropped my bent bumper and sending the pickup to a buddy's body shop. Good luck bro. Lol... I have a brand new condition long box for 2011+ GMC forsale if any one is looking


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I have a white tailgate if you are interested, 2008 style.


----------



## DeVries

Sent you a pm


----------



## ff1221

Hey looking for some quick answers, going to look at a Terex mini-ex does anyone have any experience with them, good or bad?


----------



## Mr.Markus

What size mini are you looking for Mike? I just spent the day with a friend who is looking to upgrade his Cat 301.8 to the next size up . New tracks last season -(-200hrs on them) with hydro thumb. $17k Clean, no asphalt, gravel and dirt only...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I wouldn't buy another terex due to resale value. Nothing wrong with them, but cat, bobcat, and deere have way better resale value


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1796216 said:


> What size mini are you looking for Mike? I just spent the day with a friend who is looking to upgrade his Cat 301.8 to the next size up . New tracks last season -(-200hrs on them) with hydro thumb. $17k Clean, no asphalt, gravel and dirt only...


I'm in the same boat as him looking to move up to a 3.5 - 4ton machine, my Kubota is about that size.

Wasn't impressed with the Terex, it was having some valving issues they have to fix but in general I found it kinda jumpy, not smooth in any way. Think I'll keep my eye open for another Kubota like a Kx91, been real happy with the one I've got!


----------



## Hysert

Opted for a new float. After seeing a 5 ton PJ go for 4gs at richie 2 weeks back. I got a Action 7 ton for 4500. Really nice lots of options that ran everyone else up over 5500.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1796216 said:


> What size mini are you looking for Mike? I just spent the day with a friend who is looking to upgrade his Cat 301.8 to the next size up . New tracks last season -(-200hrs on them) with hydro thumb. $17k Clean, no asphalt, gravel and dirt only...


I heard someone spotted you in Newmarket today?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The terex machines are fine in terms of durability, but they aren't as refined and comfortable as the bobcat or kubotas are. Jon is right about not having the same resale as the others, but you aren't putting as much out in the first place either. They are what they are I think it comes down to how much you intend to use it and for what.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1796354 said:


> I heard someone spotted you in Newmarket today?


Everytime I leave town, I learn a little more about how far this interweb thing extends.....


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1796505 said:


> Everytime I leave town, I learn a little more about how far this interweb thing extends.....


Surprised you didn't spot me in your neck of the woods, I might be back Friday or Monday lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1796705 said:


> Surprised you didn't spot me in your neck of the woods, I might be back Friday or Monday lol


Are you trying to ask me out..?

There's been a ton of plow contractors coming through lately. I think it's going to be one of those years where there's lots of new startups...the equipment dealers will give anybody 0%.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mr.Markus;1796722 said:


> Are you trying to ask me out..?
> 
> There's been a ton of plow contractors coming through lately. I think it's going to be one of those years where there's lots of new startups...the equipment dealers will give anybody 0%.


Do you think that the rough winter might scare some of them off? I'm interested to see the prices people go with next year and if how this season will impact customers views on service expectations and price expectations.

Asphalt guys will be happy now. Lots of buckled and cracked pavement out there.

Mine is just gravel, but it is really soggy. I'm thinking of just digging it out and using black crushed granite. Does anyone know where to get black granite near Angus? Or am I stuck getting it trucked in from the east?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I think it's the opposite... I find the new guys are more willing to price low "per push" contracts and end up sitting at home scraping by on a weak year...they get more desperate and hurt the market. (If you believe it can be hurt anymore.)
In my area more snow means more guys looking to move it.


----------



## ff1221

That's what my mechanic said, next year there will be a ton of guys with snow removal equipment around betting on another heavy year. If next year is lousy then they'll all be gone cause they can't pay for their stuff, in the meantime they eat up a pile of our work.

I love 0% financing but you still have to have the work to pay for it.payup


----------



## Hysert

Ive lost quotes for being too high on many occasions. However I feel customers will stick around if youve managed to keep them happy. From what ive been hiring alot of companys went broke this winter. And look at the bright side there are buildings being built everywhere and theres lots of work for everyone. For example I just got a large summer maintenance package today, my quote was almost double from there previous contractor but my work ethic and commitment won it. Goes to show not everyone wants the cheap guy!!!!


----------



## cet

I went to a grass opening bid today. 55 acres of grass boulevards and close to 100 km of trimming. Spring and fall clean up, 14 cuts, low bid 41K.
I didn't bid, just went for the humor.


----------



## schrader

Oh yeah special weather statement possible freezing rain, just started some new sites on April 1 really going to suck if I have to salt them too. Snow is hanging around forever here, anything in the shade is still waist deep and its more ice than snow so its not melting too fast. This might be one of the latest spring clean ups yet.


----------



## cet

schrader;1797639 said:


> Oh yeah special weather statement possible freezing rain, just started some new sites on April 1 really going to suck if I have to salt them too. Snow is hanging around forever here, anything in the shade is still waist deep and its more ice than snow so its not melting too fast. This might be one of the latest spring clean ups yet.


They keep pushing back the start time, this should lesson the freezing rain. We are not allowed on site after 7am and it's not suppose to start until 7am.


----------



## GMC Driver

cet;1797627 said:


> I went to a grass opening bid today. 55 acres of grass boulevards and close to 100 km of trimming. Spring and fall clean up, 14 cuts, low bid 41K.
> I didn't bid, just went for the humor.


Some humor - that's less than $55/acre including trimming.

BTW - Congrats Jon!!


----------



## DeVries

schrader;1797639 said:


> Oh yeah special weather statement possible freezing rain, just started some new sites on April 1 really going to suck if I have to salt them too. Snow is hanging around forever here, anything in the shade is still waist deep and its more ice than snow so its not melting too fast. This might be one of the latest spring clean ups yet.


I was hoping to start this week but there is frost in the shaded areas yet and still some decent size piles.
Two years ago on April 15th there were guys around here tilling and planting their fields, that's never going to happen this year especially with all the rain tomorrow and Monday.


----------



## edgeair

GMC Driver;1797780 said:


> Some humor - that's less than $55/acre including trimming.
> 
> BTW - Congrats Jon!!


They must be looking at it as a weight loss program with all that trimming.


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;1797792 said:


> I was hoping to start this week but there is frost in the shaded areas yet and still some decent size piles.
> Two years ago on April 15th there were guys around here tilling and planting their fields, that's never going to happen this year especially with all the rain tomorrow and Monday.


Definatly some frost left. Did alittle dig on monday, had to move some water! 4 inch down was still hard. Cleanups next week? Washed the plows and left one spreader on just incase. Kinda nice we had a slow thaw. I expected more water! Defiantly right about the shaded areas, solid ice!! I had some areas over a foot. Sun is nice ummm warm.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Na, didn't bid it, learned my lesson with Ajax, we will finish our contract and stay away from municipal cutting in the future.


----------



## DeVries

I don't bother with it either, its hard to take pride in that kind of work, its all hack and slash. besides as most know there's not a lot of money in it at least around here anyways.


----------



## JD Dave

The rain should actually help dry things up as it helps take the frost out the ground. At least that's what I've always been told.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1797920 said:


> The rain should actually help dry things up as it helps take the frost out the ground. At least that's what I've always been told.


And if you pee a lot while drinking beer you won't get a hangover.


----------



## cet

Nice to see this got pushed back. Salting in April is a waste.


----------



## goel

It's just got a cold and nasty feel outside today. Hope it reaches the forecast temperatures.


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;1797920 said:


> The rain should actually help dry things up as it helps take the frost out the ground. At least that's what I've always been told.


I've always been told that too - a good rain helps to get rid of the mud.

People look at you funny when you say that, but it is true. As long as there's frost 4 or 6 inches down, the moisture from thawing has no where to go - it can't perculate down into the sub-soil. A warm rain will soak in and thaw out the remaining frost, and allow the moisture to be drawn down further.

Or so I've been told...


----------



## greywynd

Sadly the weather seems fitting for me right now. 

Some of you know that there's some health issues with some of my family, Diabetes took it's toll and took my sister away from us yesterday afternoon, she would have turned 48 on April 12. 

All I'm asking from you folks on here, is spend a few extra minutes with your family today. Your spouse, kids, parents, siblings, whoever. 

And stay safe out there!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have no words....my sister is the same age , I haven't seen her since Christmas. Calling her today to make a trip to Fort Erie this weekend to see her and the niece and nephew. I'm truly sorry ...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am so sorry my friend, so sorry


----------



## DKG

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## potskie

My condolences. That really sucks.


----------



## dingybigfoot

My heart goes out to you and your family Greywynd. Im sorry for your loss.


----------



## JD Dave

Sorry to hear Mark. My condolences.


----------



## cet

Mark, it's so difficult to hear news like that. Really puts life in perspective sometimes. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Sorry to hear that mark you haven't had it easy. hang in there and be strong 
Things like this never seem fair


----------



## rooferdave

Our thoughts and prayers are with you in this difficult time


----------



## ff1221

Sorry to hear about your loss Mark.


----------



## Mr.Markus

+2 at 3:30a -3 at 6:00a icy as %*^% and flurrying. Quick salt run...


----------



## SHAWZER

Same up here. Plus 8 tomorrow, everythings good.


----------



## schrader

Temps dropped qiuck here but the 60k winds dried things up not bad, a few slippery spots but not enough to worry about.


----------



## Hysert

Washed the blades yesterday and one spreader, put them to bed! left a spreader on for any small stuff should we get anymore. Cleanups this week forsure.


----------



## SHAWZER

Sunshine , I guess I can open a beer now.


----------



## Hysert

Wow. Ontario looks like a clear night thru till tmr. Thats a first in awhile! Think im gonna drink lots of alcohol tonight after the boys asleep. Enjoy folks!!!


----------



## schrader

Thats funny EC just issued another special weather statement 10cm of wet snow Monday night, hope it stays warm enough to just melt.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Our winter was more active then normal but I can't complain it went well. Bobcats normally have 75 to 100 hours. This year was 150 but we also hauled a bunch and used them. Hardly used trucks this year. I swept some parking lots last week and they look good after the rain. 

If anyone is considering anything huskavarna let me know. At cost to the dealer. They have a quota to stock and volume talks 

Zero turns included. Email is fastest. Midtownpc at yahoo .com


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;1798628 said:


> Thats funny EC just issued another special weather statement 10cm of wet snow Monday night, hope it stays warm enough to just melt.


Maybe places of higher elevation will get this crap , near the water should be safe . Famous last words .


----------



## schrader

Hope you are right, they are calling for 10+cm, hope it stays warm enough to fall as just rain. Its time to get on with spring, such a nice day today would be nice to get going with some clean up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert;1798531 said:


> Washed the blades yesterday and one spreader, put them to bed! left a spreader on for any small stuff should we get anymore. Cleanups this week forsure.


I was down that way today, hard pressed to find snow even in piles in parking lots. No such luck up here came home still 2 ft of snow across the road in the ditch, Glad I wore shorts +15° was beautiful. Came across some Green Kubota's at the Pen Centre, those Clintar guys are serious about their branding. (Sorry no pictures)


----------



## cet

schrader;1798810 said:


> Hope you are right, they are calling for 10+cm, hope it stays warm enough to fall as just rain. Its time to get on with spring, such a nice day today would be nice to get going with some clean up.


The warning is all the way down to Ajax now but I think most of that is rainfall amounts. They are saying rain mixed with snow for us overnight but TWN says +3 and all rain. Even for Collingwood they have less then 1cm.
Man it was nice today, sat out front with the dog and had a couple of . Then a nice BBQ tonight.


----------



## schrader

Ya it was a beautiful day first time this year with no jacket, it sure has been a long time.


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice sunny calm before the big storm ??


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus;1798833 said:


> I was down that way today, hard pressed to find snow even in piles in parking lots. No such luck up here came home still 2 ft of snow across the road in the ditch, Glad I wore shorts +15° was beautiful. Came across some Green Kubota's at the Pen Centre, those Clintar guys are serious about their branding. (Sorry no pictures)


We had rain the last time you guys got snow, and that got rid of the piles pretty quick. We were pushing last Sunday though. It dissappeared pretty quick.

Not sure why they wrap them - wouldn't it just be easier to get green tractors? Sure makes them highly identifiable...


----------



## Hysert

Started cleanups this morning. The frost was the worst in yrs it seems? Concrete pads and curbs are heaved everywhere, some a inch or two.


----------



## DeVries

Mr.Markus;1798833 said:


> I was down that way today, hard pressed to find snow even in piles in parking lots. No such luck up here came home still 2 ft of snow across the road in the ditch, Glad I wore shorts +15° was beautiful. Came across some Green Kubota's at the Pen Centre, those Clintar guys are serious about their branding. (Sorry no pictures)


Word out there is that they (pen center) will not renew due to the damage and lousy service. 
I was asked to bid but I'm not interested to big for me, they will give it to another contractor that always comes in low bid that is local I bet.
About 6 years ago another landscaper did it and had done it for years and years and always did a good job, but I guess money talks nowadays.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;1799011 said:


> Word out there is that they (pen center) will not renew due to the damage and lousy service.
> I was asked to bid but I'm not interested to big for me, they will give it to another contractor that always comes in low bid that is local I bet.
> About 6 years ago another landscaper did it and had done it for years and years and always did a good job, but I guess money talks nowadays.


That makes two sites then. I know of another one.

There's another one down here ruining pricing as well. For example - a local lot was going for $12k/year, summer and winter. That's about 30% below my pricing. They came in at $4k/year. Watched them try to salt 3" of snow more than once this winter. Place was a mess most of the season, but the landowner didn't seem to care.

Lost out on tendered sites to them, their price was lower than the bid I submitted in 2008. The sites have been up for bid twice since then! They're going backwards, and all the inputs are increasing.

I was told that their's is a new business model - to bring pricing low enough that everyone else drops out of the industry. Then they will be the only choice left, and they can monopolize. Seems proven, right?

Just annoys me that they (and others) get away with it. And like you say - always another one willing to take their place. I guess I have to be reserved to the fact that their customers aren't my kind of customer. Just hate to see anyone make a selection on price alone.


----------



## schrader

Hysert;1798998 said:


> Started cleanups this morning. The frost was the worst in yrs it seems? Concrete pads and curbs are heaved everywhere, some a inch or two.


I wish we could start clean ups, anything in the shade is still 2-3 deep of snow. Some of our sites are 70% shade so there is a lot of snow to melt yet.

Took over two new sites this year, can't believe the damage from the previous contractors, huge pieces of sod missing, parking curbs pulled up, trees and light poles knocked over. One site they blew the snow pile 8' high right up against the side of the unit. Glad I'm not responsible to clean up their mess.


----------



## goel

Anyone know a good company for upgrading radio's? Looking to put blue tooth, gps, and all the nice fixings - might also have dvd's installed in the headrests for the kids.


----------



## McGaw

goel;1799071 said:


> Anyone know a good company for upgrading radio's? Looking to put blue tooth, gps, and all the nice fixings - might also have dvd's installed in the headrests for the kids.


Hey Goel,

I use to sell stereos and such. Only one still, to my knowledge, that uses Garmin Nuvi maps for their gps is Kenwood. I would stick with them as Garmin is reliable and you're able to get updates for it. Not like the other ones out there on the market. It does cost a bit to upgrade a deck to what you're looking for ($1000++). One option that is newer in Canada is a Metra deck. Check them out. They are made to fit your vehicle and look close to factory.


----------



## Triple L

McGaw;1799088 said:


> Hey Goel,
> 
> I use to sell stereos and such. Only one still, to my knowledge, that uses Garmin Nuvi maps for their gps is Kenwood. I would stick with them as Garmin is reliable and you're able to get updates for it. Not like the other ones out there on the market. It does cost a bit to upgrade a deck to what you're looking for ($1000++). One option that is newer in Canada is a Metra deck. Check them out. They are made to fit your vehicle and look close to factory.


The pioneer decks have came down soo much lately they aren't more than $400 last time I looked, I was always super happy with my pioneer deck with NAV and amp and sub even back in '08 the bluetooth was equivalent of today's imo... either way you can't go wrong


----------



## potskie

Took my Salter out yesterday. Sorry! 


The litter this year is insane. Like we are filthy creatures without a doubt.


----------



## SHAWZER

Ya it is amazing the amount of litter when the snow melts . 1/2 inch wet snow up at my place , just rain in town.


----------



## ff1221

Just rain here and it looks like the weather is going to remain snow free until the 15th then the blowers are coming off!

Found a new to me Mini Ex, good shape and decent price. They dropped it yesterday now I just need some good weather so I can get it working.


----------



## Triple L

City salted here this morning


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221;1799200 said:


> Just rain here and it looks like the weather is going to remain snow free until the 15th then the blowers are coming off!
> 
> Found a new to me Mini Ex, good shape and decent price. They dropped it yesterday now I just need some good weather so I can get it working.


Equipment pics, my favorite... I'm getting calls for sweeping that want done this week. I'd love to take the money but just can't be productive enough to bother.


----------



## Hysert

ff1221;1799200 said:


> Just rain here and it looks like the weather is going to remain snow free until the 15th then the blowers are coming off!
> 
> Found a new to me Mini Ex, good shape and decent price. They dropped it yesterday now I just need some good weather so I can get it working.


Nice machine!!! I love my orange pumpkins. Ive had nothing but good luck with them!! Amost got a U45 from the states but the deal fell thru. Good luck!!!


----------



## ff1221

Thanks, I have a KX41 and it's been flawless for the 6 years I've had it. Tried 2 Terex machines and they were both having issues at a half the hours of this one so I figured I'd stick with what I know, seems pretty tight and smooth so I'm happy.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*little deere*

picked up this sidewalk machine last week
garage queen - 220 hours, came with a 60" belly mount mower and a 48" blower
curtis cab with a heater, wiper and lights

hopefully it works well next year.

anyone out there from the KINGSTON area?


----------



## ff1221

That's a beauty Dean, should work good for you!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I dont know much about the mini excavators but yours looks nice. I know the local rent all was happy with that color. Nice little shop behind it in the pic


----------



## ff1221

This one seems to work pretty good, will be nice when it dries up and I can get it working.


----------



## SHAWZER

Spring must be here , spent 3 hrs. moving concrete snow pile with a loader. They need to install portable fence for landscape products . Might take a week to melt 1 foot of ice that was under pile. :laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, I was surprised how much ice is still in piles. We moved some dirt the other day and the inside was solid as hell.


----------



## A Man

I have a 8' Truck Craft aluminium dump insert, one year old, Has tarp system, Headache rack, side extensions, barely used.

$6000


----------



## Triple L

I can second that is a really nice insert, if it was 1.5 feet shorter it would be myn


----------



## G.Landscape

Anyone have experience operating tree spades on a skid steer? Do they work well? If you were moving 30 trees approx 500' across grass any guesstimates on time?

Got all the equipment out today after being cleaned and prepped for summer work.


----------



## schrader

I have a guy spade trees for me with a big case skid, works well. Time is really hard to guess, the soil makes a huge difference in how quickly the spade will dig the hole.

First day sweeping here the new bobcat sweeper is working great, thank god because there is like three winters worth of sand in the lots to sweep.


----------



## DeVries

G.Landscape;1799555 said:


> Anyone have experience operating tree spades on a skid steer? Do they work well? If you were moving 30 trees approx 500' across grass any guesstimates on time?
> 
> Got all the equipment out today after being cleaned and prepped for summer work.


I wont bring anything back till mid week next week. There is still snow in the forecast for Monday Tuesday here, not much 5cm's, but you never know.

A day to move those if you don't have rocky soil should be fine.


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1799555 said:


> Got all the equipment out today after being cleaned and prepped for summer work.


HMMMMM I wonder which you guys do more of. Construction or Maintenance


----------



## G.Landscape

potskie;1799811 said:


> HMMMMM I wonder which you guys do more of. Construction or Maintenance


Well we actually just purchased 3 finish cut mowers for all our tracked skid steers, its nicer to ride in the AC cabs and we find the tracks cause less damage......lol


----------



## Landcare - Mont

We're selling a 2003 Massey Ferguson 6270 with plows if anyone's interested. It's listed in the Used Equipment thread.


----------



## adamhumberview

lowballing work seems to be a trend these days.. its typical in any industry and everyone has their own business model.. At the end of the day it all depends what margins people are working on and what their idea of how much they want to earn is their decision.. there is no set standard for margins and rates so that's the business were in..

its just a shame when someone grabs work at 1/3 of the price and ruins it for the other people involved..


----------



## Mr.Markus

It has worked this way for years, the difference is now there is no loyalty. I see bids with multiple properties now that are carved up between contractors to get the lowest bid on every site...lowest price is king. After this winter I know lots of guys with big start up bills that are worried and pricing very aggressively to fill their plates....others have old debt that needs paying back.


----------



## cet

Snow for early Tuesday morning then -8 overnight.


----------



## schrader

Yup and I have no salter, guess it will have to melt, temps are going back up by Thursday.


----------



## ff1221

Contracts are over on Tuesday so they'll have to look after it themselves.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My stuff is all cleaned up but not put away. I would take care of my places if the need arises as it always seems to be the last event that they remember service on when that last bill and renewal come in.
I bought a 7" chipper on Friday for the back of my 5740. With the clam bucket it is gonna be fun using it with all the branches, clean ups and tree work I'm quoting.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

There should have no shortage of tree cleanup to use your new toys on. They'll make it easy for sure. Post pics!


----------



## Hysert

Still got a few cleanups this week. I have a mystery dig tmr for a sink hole?? Should be fun?? This spreader is coming off weds or thurs? 21 degrees right now ah.... enjoy the weather!!!


----------



## Triple L

Hysert;1800464 said:


> Still got a few cleanups this week. I have a mystery dig tmr for a sink hole?? Should be fun?? This spreader is coming off weds or thurs? 21 degrees right now ah.... enjoy the weather!!!


How do you guys like the tornado's or fishers version? I'm debating between the new boss spreader auger drive or a tornado which is belt drive?


----------



## Hysert

Triple L;1800475 said:


> How do you guys like the tornado's or fishers version? I'm debating between the new boss spreader auger drive or a tornado which is belt drive?


They have been good to me. And I removed the inverted V from both aswell seems to never bridge now! No rust is great too. I like the new boss too but the lids on the western is the cats a$$.. added some aluminum plate in the spinner assembly to better flow and direct the salt to the spinner.


----------



## potskie

The lid makes them worth while. Left salt in mine since last storm and took it out on thursday. Salter spit it right out dry as a bone.  Not to mention I took it out by hand no equipment or help. It's designed to stand on end and one guy can cantilever it out of the truck.


----------



## SHAWZER

Might have to plow 1 more time , calling for 2-4 inches tonight.


----------



## DeVries

Let's hope the ground is warm enough its going to melt. -7 for an overnight temp is chilly though.


----------



## Triple L

potskie;1800594 said:


> The lid makes them worth while. Left salt in mine since last storm and took it out on thursday. Salter spit it right out dry as a bone.  Not to mention I took it out by hand no equipment or help. It's designed to stand on end and one guy can cantilever it out of the truck.


Thanks guys, good to know


----------



## cet

I'm more worried about the freezing rain then the snow. With all the rain first we won't be able to salt until the rain stops. I think most of the snow will melt, we had 3-4cm last week and it melted on contact.


----------



## potskie

cet;1800714 said:


> I'm more worried about the freezing rain then the snow. With all the rain first we won't be able to salt until the rain stops. I think most of the snow will melt, we had 3-4cm last week and it melted on contact.


My thoughts too. I don't think much if any will stick. It's been around 20* for three days now and was in the low teens for a couple days before that. I'm more concerned about the -7 after. Hopefully everything dries up before night fall. That and I've power broomed 3Kms of ditches already this season and if the city decides to plow for some reason I'm going to be heart broken when they push it all back.


----------



## SHAWZER

Accuweather now has us at 4-6 inches , believe it when I see it.


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;1800801 said:


> Accuweather now has us at 4-6 inches , believe it when I see it.


Ya that better not happen or there will be a lot of guys scrambling. Put the salter back in today hope thats all i need. Leaving for Vegas on Friday maybe I should go now because I am really tired of this winter that will never end.


----------



## Belleaire Care

Yep, gonna be tricky on the roads tomorrow morning... I'm with you Cet, hoping it doesn't stick..


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries;1800697 said:


> Let's hope the ground is warm enough its going to melt. -7 for an overnight temp is chilly though.


Sure don't feel like plowing! Have the same issue like you, if we do a early heavy salt to hit the freezing rain will we be ok and does it dry up before it gets cold.:realmad:


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1800421 said:


> My stuff is all cleaned up but not put away. I would take care of my places if the need arises as it always seems to be the last event that they remember service on when that last bill and renewal come in.
> .


I look at it the same way, we price for winter season and not a specific time frame. Best way to lose work if you ask me.


----------



## goel

I have 1 customer that's behind in $$. We are both businesses but they are now the very bottom of the list IF I get there tomorrow, depending on Mother Nature of course. 

Equipment does not run on air and salts not free.


----------



## Hysert

CGM Inc.;1800837 said:


> Sure don't feel like plowing! Have the same issue like you, if we do a early heavy salt to hit the freezing rain will we be ok and does it dry up before it gets cold.:realmad:


Gonna be border line forsure!! Personally dont think abything will stick down here ground is warmed up pritty good.. but maybe leaven one spreader was a good thing


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have 20 tonne of salt I would prefer not to go into the summer with, I might just make big loops of my route tomorrow...LOL

Picked up the chipper today... I've said this before but new stuff gets me excited to go to work.


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;1800873 said:


> I have 20 tonne of salt I would prefer not to go into the summer with, I might just make big loops of my route tomorrow...LOL
> 
> Picked up the chipper today... I've said this before but new stuff gets me excited to go to work.


Nice unit!!!! And its orange perfect!!


----------



## cet

I thought freezing rain was formed when rain hit the ground and then froze with the ground being so cold. The ground has to be pretty warm now.
The guy on Global made no mention of freezing rain. Pretty much a done deal we will be salting tonight.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The ground is 100% thawed. I've been digging steady for 2 weeks now and there hasn't been a single piece of frost.


----------



## TLG99

Mr.Markus;1800873 said:


> I have 20 tonne of salt I would prefer not to go into the summer with, I might just make big loops of my route tomorrow...LOL
> 
> Picked up the chipper today... I've said this before but new stuff gets me excited to go to work.


I bought the exact same unit for our tractor about a month ago. Only difference is mine is red to match our Case 95C.

We have run it everyday, weather permitting, since it was bought and I love it. Very impressed with it, not to mention its already paid for itself with the amount of tree work we've been doing lately, due to the ice storm.

Good luck with yours!


----------



## potskie

Hmmm forecast is now -2 by 4 am and -10 by 9 am.... About 10 degrees colder than originally forecasted. After dinner I think I'm going to go throw my salter back in just so I can sleep that much better lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

TLG99;1800911 said:


> I bought the exact same unit for our tractor about a month ago. Only difference is mine is red to match our Case 95C.
> 
> We have run it everyday, weather permitting, since it was bought and I love it. Very impressed with it, not to mention its already paid for itself with the amount of tree work we've been doing lately, due to the ice storm.
> 
> Good luck with yours!


I looked at a used self feed, but the colour match, hydro feed and price sold me on a new unit. Tried it a soon as I got it to the shop and even though I'm only running 57 hp I was impressed.... Looks like a good fit for me, sold a job just trailering it home.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1800935 said:


> I looked at a used self feed, but the colour match, hydro feed and price sold me on a new unit. Tried it a soon as I got it to the shop and even though I'm only running 57 hp I was impressed.... Looks like a good fit for me, sold a job just trailering it home.


Looks great! Didn't realize they had self feeding in their 3ph units, might ave to look into one of those.

Inch of snow on the ground but concrete and asphalt are burning it off.


----------



## Hysert

Dont think we will be pushen? But tonights temp with no sun this aft will freeze  went to HBS for a few yards as my bulk storage now holds a spreader and blades sleeping in a bed of fluid film. Doh...


----------



## SHAWZER

I guess a red-orange moon means snow.


----------



## SHAWZER

4-5 inches on high ground , 1-2 inches in town. Temp. is going down.


----------



## potskie

Slowly melting on it's own here. Anywhere from nothing to 5cms..... on the same site even. 

I absolutely nuked everything this morning. My farmer buddy has about 30 tons he needed gone so he asked me to fill my boots on him and see how much I can help him get rid of.  I must be small time, I could still only get rid of a couple yards for him lol.


The two man sidewalk crew doing what appeared to be all of fairway had me laughing pretty good too.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I was worried when I saw all the blades pushing in town and the snow intensifying at 7:30. I left my blade off, but a good salt run was all it needed. I guess everyone is low on salt still.


----------



## schrader

We had a good 10cm, tried salting it but too much water to do anything. So it was another full plow and to make it even better the belt tensioner on the 5085 broke the first ten minutes out so I had to do all the plowing with the 6430. Cant believe that the temps are 25 degrees difference in 24 hours.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1801181 said:


> I was worried when I saw all the blades pushing in town and the snow intensifying at 7:30. I left my blade off, but a good salt run was all it needed. I guess everyone is low on salt still.


Same here, better safe than sorry.


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;1801248 said:


> We had a good 10cm, tried salting it but too much water to do anything. So it was another full plow and to make it even better the belt tensioner on the 5085 broke the first ten minutes out so I had to do all the plowing with the 6430. Cant believe that the temps are 25 degrees difference in 24 hours.


Soon you will be in vegas drinking beer in the shade. :laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc.

Bone dry....flurries just picking up and sun is out. What a day!


----------



## Hysert

CGM Inc.;1801310 said:


> Bone dry....flurrie s just picking up and sun is out. What a day!


No kidding. Everyone I spoke to or seen was vary miserable today.


----------



## SHAWZER

Bone dry and sun is out, does not sound miserable to me .


----------



## cet

Snowed here from 3pm to 7pm, it all melted and dried up now. Sure got cold now.


----------



## grandview

Same here.28 outside and windy .snowed about an 1-2 inches.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

We were sweeping today and it was snowing. 
Helped keep the dust down lol. 

my to do list is getting larger and larger 

anyone use a rotary broom for snow Sidewalks 
I have seen a few sites now at a site I have been asked to take over. A lot of rust. I think they use a skid steer bucket on them. I've tried to clean them. Done test spots with. CLR limeout. Double VInegar. Next is BEHR paint brand concrete wash / etching. 1800 ft of ugly rusty 2 year old sidewalks.


----------



## schrader

Why not use a poly edge on a blade, lot cheaper than a sweeper.


----------



## SHAWZER

Washed and removed my blade and salter . I declair this winter is over up here. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Hysert

Me too... there on there own now??? Lol


----------



## JD Dave

schrader;1801534 said:


> Why not use a poly edge on a blade, lot cheaper than a sweeper.


And work in any depth of snow or condition. Brooms do a fantastic job but are high maintenance. I'd also pick a blade over a snowblower for sidewalks 95% of the time also.


----------



## cet

Yesterday was a full salt for us. This morning I woke up at 2, looked at my phone expecting to see nothing on the radar and it was snowing where my 4 north schools are. Had to salt those today. What a year this has been and it better be over. We put all the plows except 1 away today and removed 2 of the 4 salters.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1801872 said:


> Yesterday was a full salt for us. This morning I woke up at 2, looked at my phone expecting to see nothing on the radar and it was snowing where my 4 north schools are. Had to salt those today. What a year this has been and it better be over. We put all the plows except 1 away today and removed 2 of the 4 salters.


Still -3 overnight here. The trend has us in the single digits for the next 2 weeks. I have some weekend properties that sold this spring that would like cleaned up before next week but there's no way I can get the sweeper on the lawns till they dry/firm up, and I'm really not wanting to do acreages with a backpack blower and rake.
I know you were looking in Erin Chris...here's another that just listed... http://www.moffatdunlap.com/ap.asp?thismode=show&animalid=924&previousmode=list&page=1


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1801944 I know you were looking in Erin Chris...here's another that just listed... [URL said:


> http://www.moffatdunlap.com/ap.asp?thismode=show&animalid=924&previousmode=list&page=1[/URL]


I think I will stay where I am, I'm not looking to downsize quite yet.


----------



## ff1221

Heading to Bancroft next weekend for the Dungannon Mud Bog, the Bancroft Fire Departments annual trail ride. I'm starting to think I might need the snowmobile instead of the ATV if things don't start warming up!


----------



## SHAWZER

You might need a boat.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Spring wash has started for us as well, couple more salters to come off and get washed. Had a nice delivery today 

We also installed the heater kit on the Echo Blowers to help with the clean-up in the cold temperatures!


----------



## Grassman09

CGM Inc.;1802103 said:


> Spring wash has started for us as well, couple more salters to come off and get washed. Had a nice delivery today
> 
> We also installed the heater kit on the Echo Blowers to help with the clean-up in the cold temperatures!


 I wish I had your money.. Literately.....


----------



## CGM Inc.

Highlights of my boy from last season....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Spring must be here...first night that I didn't wake up around 2am since November...


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus;1802951 said:


> Spring must be here...first night that I didn't wake up around 2am since November...


First night I was still up at 2am since new year's! Well, 3am actually. Been up a couple hours and cleaned up, feel fine, but suspect there's gonna be a few sore heads here when folks crawl out of bed.


----------



## SHAWZER

Freezing rain and snow for us tonight , and no its not april 1st .


----------



## Hysert

My arms and neck are starting to turn from pasty white to a golden brown??? The sun is nice


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

does anyone have a pricelist for pavers?
I am wanting to look at some options for my house, front walkway, then a back patio and I would like to get some ideas on what I can buy materials for. I have no idea what I want yet I have just been looking at the unilock website and catelogs. Nothing too crazy


----------



## SHAWZER

1 inch of snow on my deck , nothing in town at lower elevations. Blue Mountain ski hills on a record year for runs open. Thumbs Up


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER;1803526 said:


> 1 inch of snow on my deck , nothing in town at lower elevations. Blue Mountain ski hills on a record year for runs open. Thumbs Up


They were likely making snow last night so the slopes would be open this weekend!


----------



## SHAWZER

Last I heard they still had 20 runs open with 60 cm. base. Good winter for sliders.


----------



## schrader

Ya snow here too man it's freezing cold this morning


----------



## SHAWZER

Did Vegas make up for the long hard winter ?


----------



## schrader

It was a fun trip some great sites to see and amazing weather. Real shock yesterday to go from 30 degrees and sunny in Vegas to 3 degrees and rainy here. 
This is turning out to be one tough spring clean up, its just too muddy to do a good job but its too late to wait any longer. Wonder what kind of summer we are going to have.


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader;1803704 said:


> It was a fun trip some great sites to see and amazing weather. Real shock yesterday to go from 30 degrees and sunny in Vegas to 3 degrees and rainy here.
> This is turning out to be one tough spring clean up, its just too muddy to do a good job but its too late to wait any longer. Wonder what kind of summer we are going to have.


I hear you there...looks like I'll be cutting right on schedule the 1st week of May, if I can get all the clean ups done....don't think I've ever been this rushed before. Good week and a half of sweeping yet to do and some more pruning/chipping.Thumbs Up


----------



## grandview

Think by middle of May they can take the boom out?


----------



## schrader

You're cutting the first week of May? Nothing is even green here yet, hope to hold of until the second week of May just before the long weekend.


----------



## grandview

2 yrs ago it was the end of March,last year 2nd week of April,this yr first week of May


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Had a terrible time with a tsc store manager trying to buy some fence that was advertised in the flyer. Needless to say I got the correction notice emailed to me but this was after he made me extremely mad. I hope he enjoys my email reply to him and the fact that I cc'd the entire list of tsc stores in ontario. It should really get the sparks flying in the morning when everyone gets the emails Probably would have been best to just sell me some fence. :laughing:

I am the first to agree the the customer is not always right but this guy was a jerk.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

oh vegas. I could go for some vegas

walking down the street with a drink, splitting 8's on a 6, doubling down 11, expensive cars, amazing hotels
the canyon, hoover dam, the plastic mountains lol


----------



## grandview

Plastic mountains


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Buddy of mine from Bobcaygeon wrote one of those really funny kijiji ads to prank another buddy. It is really funny. Here is the link.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details...5298554&siteLocale=en_CA&mpname=Conf-Ad-Total

Dave, I think you know him from pulling, its Fawcett.


----------



## G.Landscape

So for you lawn guys out there.....what do you use to spray weeds in river rock and walkways and such. (NOT GRASS AREAS)

Here is my issue, 

Commercial available stuff is 6% Acetic Acid based and is $72 per 20L
Regular white vinegar at 5% Acetic acid based works out to $40 per 20L

So can someone please explain the benefit of spending almost double on the commercial stuff? Does that 1% make a difference? Is there something else in there that helps kill weeds better? I have tried to get an answer from the people who sell the commercial stuff but all I hear is "blah blah blah ours is better"


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The high pH is what kills the weeds. You can buy other acids in concentration and dilute them to a similar pH. Muriatic acid is a common cleaning agent readily available. I would avoid Sulphur, phosphor etc because they are expensive and may stain/damage the surrounding area. Weak Muriatic won't damage anything but the plants


----------



## Grassman09

Can always try Round up and say there was poison ivy in there you were trying to kill..


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1803772 said:


> Buddy of mine from Bobcaygeon wrote one of those really funny kijiji ads to prank another buddy. It is really funny. Here is the link.
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details...5298554&siteLocale=en_CA&mpname=Conf-Ad-Total
> 
> Dave, I think you know him from pulling, its Fawcett.


I know him to see him, that's about it. Pretty funny ad.


----------



## schrader

G.Landscape;1803865 said:


> So for you lawn guys out there.....what do you use to spray weeds in river rock and walkways and such. (NOT GRASS AREAS)
> 
> Here is my issue,
> 
> Commercial available stuff is 6% Acetic Acid based and is $72 per 20L
> Regular white vinegar at 5% Acetic acid based works out to $40 per 20L
> 
> So can someone please explain the benefit of spending almost double on the commercial stuff? Does that 1% make a difference? Is there something else in there that helps kill weeds better? I have tried to get an answer from the people who sell the commercial stuff but all I hear is "blah blah blah ours is better"


Just do what most guys do, mix in some round up with the regular vinegar and spray away. As long as it smells like vinegar no one ever seems to ask what you're spraying. Not that I would ever do that.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I posted these last fall, still in my shed if any dodge owners need some summer tires and rims.

$600 takes all 4 rims & tires, lots of tread left. & 32 lugs.


----------



## potskie

schrader;1803721 said:


> You're cutting the first week of May? Nothing is even green here yet, hope to hold of until the second week of May just before the long weekend.


What a difference a couple hrs makes. I'm 3 days from being through my clean ups and ready to cut.


----------



## potskie

schrader;1803961 said:


> Just do what most guys do, mix in some round up with the regular vinegar and spray away. As long as it smells like vinegar no one ever seems to ask what you're spraying. Not that I would ever do that.


You forgot the green dawn..... You know for the surfactant and it "cough cough" explains the colour....


----------



## SHAWZER

Wow , light snow falling right now. Wish I could post a picture . Might have to start drinking beer early today .


----------



## cet

Next week looks nice and wet.


----------



## rooferdave

While we are talking about tires, these fit a chev 6 bolt looking for 650 
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-tires-rims/city-of-toronto/michelin-ltx-275-65r-18-tires-on-eaggle-alloy-rims/570196529


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1804257 said:


> I posted these last fall, still in my shed if any dodge owners need some summer tires and rims.
> 
> $600 takes all 4 rims & tires, lots of tread left. & 32 lugs.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Rim and tire size?
> 
> Rumor says Sure Green has been shut down for a month by labor board.


----------



## Mr.Markus

265/75 R16 Load Range E

They are offset and give a wider stance if you like that kind of thing.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Sometimes things just work out well. 

I'm going away for a week on Friday. I can't tell my guts to stay home because I'm on vacation. I can't have them run a project all week with no input and expect it to be profitable. I got a call today from a regular customer "Hey, can I have 2 skids and a mini ex hrly all next week? I'll show them what needs Done." lol problem solved.


----------



## SHAWZER

The weather this week will sure help clean up all the sand and garbage from lots. Soon enough the mechanical goat will be out .


----------



## Hysert

Not gonna be on any lawns this week!!! Absolutely pouring rain!!


----------



## Triple L

Hey guys, thinking of selling one of my trucks...

‎2009 2500HD extended cab short box

Duramax Allison with dpf deleted avg 13-14l/100

4x4 z71

All black interior

Leather

Power windows and locks

Not a dent or scratch on the truck anywhere

Frame painted

Bfg all terrains on stock chrome 16" rims

125,000 km's

New brakes front and back with lifetime warranty

Meticulously maintained , clay bared and polished professionally every season since new

Asking 34,000 with tuner worth $2,000, never had more than a mild tune put to it and never been in a truck pull either


----------



## Triple L

............


----------



## GMC Driver

Gonna need a rowboat today...


----------



## DeVries

I got a two week job that needs to be done by May 13th for an open house and we haven't been able to start it because of the weather. All this rain isn't helping and I'm not sure how I'm going to pull it off yet as this week is out now too. 
The long range is hot and dry for the summer.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Our town is still assessing ice storm damage from Dec. I did a 3 acre forest floor today and can't move. The town sent me a list 40 pages of properties that they want help with chipping, plus sidwalk blvd sweeping. I am now booked till the snow flies.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1805836 said:


> Our town is still assessing ice storm damage from Dec. I did a 3 acre forest floor today and can't move. The town sent me a list 40 pages of properties that they want help with chipping, plus sidwalk blvd sweeping. I am now booked till the snow flies.


Guess the wife is going on vacation without you this year!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1805836 said:


> I did a 3 acre forest floor today and can't move. .


I feel your pain! Cleaning up my yard for the past weekends! What a mess!
This Ice Storm cleanup will take all year if you ask me.


----------



## JD Dave

Markus can't move because he's been sitting on his fat wallet in his left pocket.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1806241 said:


> Markus can't move because he's been sitting on his fat wallet in his left pocket.


Seems like everyone is sitting on their winter money, I'd rather sell my 09 to someone I know as its a great truck and I have full confidence in it and don't really want to put it on kijiji or auto trader and deal with missing trucks again... haven't even gotten an offer from anyone


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1806241 said:


> Markus can't move because he's been sitting on his fat wallet in his left pocket.


Yes...thank god it turned out to be my wallet.


----------



## SHAWZER

I carry 2 wallets , that way I sit even. :laughing:


----------



## By-The-Lake

Is there any type of organic dump (like Miller Waste) somewhere in the Vaughan area that would accept tree branches. I have a prospective job in Kleinburg cleaning up some tree damage and don't really want to drive all the way to Miller Waste in the east. Thx.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hey guys,

I will have a better update for you soon, but looking like a get together at the end of this month at our shop. We will be doing it with the crews first, and you guys are welcome to come by right after. Most likely the last friday of the month. 6pm ish


----------



## G.Landscape

So finally found out today why snow stakes are soo attractive to kids......


----------



## DeVries

Creative I would say.


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1806951 said:


> So finally found out today why snow stakes are soo attractive to kids......


Well I guess I know what I'm doing with that one oddball in the hoard......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Truck pulls starting soon. When do you pull jd?
I heard you blew the salt fund on a few cosmetic mods Lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

G.Landscape;1806951 said:


> So finally found out today why snow stakes are soo attractive to kids......


That's my installation tool...I've been looking for that!


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1807121 said:


> Truck pulls starting soon. When do you pull jd?
> I heard you blew the salt fund on a few cosmetic mods Lol.


The trucks sitting in my shop but we've had some problems figuring a few things out but I'm hoping the end of June. Hopefully it's going to stay dry and we can our crop in the ground and then I'll get motivated for my truck. Been riding dirt bikes and four wheelers with the kids which seems like more fun then working on my truck.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1807382 said:


> The trucks sitting in my shop but we've had some problems figuring a few things out but I'm hoping the end of June. Hopefully it's going to stay dry and we can our crop in the ground and then I'll get motivated for my truck. Been riding dirt bikes and four wheelers with the kids which seems like more fun then working on my truck.


Spiro talked about it the other day. 
Let me know when it's going to be out. I'll come out

Sounds like fun. Can't wait till my guy starts liking tonkas and wheels. I'll have to get him a kid size loader


----------



## ff1221

Start em young Dean, here's a video of my 10 year old running the mini ex last weekend, had only spent a few hours on it. I told him he was tearing stuff up so he was grading it with the blade and fixing the marks


----------



## schrader

I remember when my daughter thought tractors and bobcats were cool, that lasted about five minutes until she discovered shopping. First week of cutting next week, hoping for some dry weather.


----------



## SHAWZER

Ya , kids can be fun . My daughter just made me a grandpa again . They now have 1 of each. Future skater and snowplower .


----------



## G.Landscape

Hey Chad you starting up another crew..... this truck and trailer are almost a perfect match....


----------



## cet

Is this a good deal or a little overpriced?

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-livestock/ba...int/591403617?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## grandview

Chris.your wife get her VIP invite to the new outlet mall on your side


----------



## ff1221

cet;1807785 said:



> Is this a good deal or a little overpriced?
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-livestock/ba...int/591403617?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


I just paid around $45000 for a 4320 in December, so I would say that's a pretty good deal


----------



## cet

ff1221;1807803 said:


> I just paid around $45000 for a 4320 in December, so I would say that's a pretty good deal


I guess they edited the add. It was $3,590,000 when I posted it.

I think it's pretty good at $35,900 too.

GV, I'm sure their sending the limo to pick her up.


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1807766 said:


> Hey Chad you starting up another crew..... this truck and trailer are almost a perfect match....


That's actually my next door neighbor, art wood landscaping, carpenter turned landscaper...hows that saying go? The sincerest form of jealousy is imitation... just his is far from my outfit, baller on a budget LOL


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1807813 said:


> That's actually my next door neighbor, art wood landscaping, carpenter turned landscaper...hows that saying go? The sincerest form of jealousy is imitation... just his is far from my outfit, baller on a budget LOL


I've seen a few trucks with that name on them floating around town. Name always confused me. Kinda thought they were into trees more than anything because of it. Also Never understood the shabby looking trailers. Trailers are cheaper than mowers for crying out loud.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hey, so does anyone want to get together last Friday of this month?


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1808386 said:


> Hey, so does anyone want to get together last Friday of this month?


If the chef from last year is back I'd be down. Im sure CET maybe Cedar Grounds will show Goel and a few others.. Chad and Farmer Dave too maybe?


----------



## JD Dave

I'd love to come Jon but with the way the weather has been if it's dry I'll be in the fields playing farmer.


----------



## greywynd

Would love to but goin to have to pass due to other commitments. It sucks having to act like an adult sometimes.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1808465 said:


> I'd love to come Jon but with the way the weather has been if it's dry I'll be in the fields playing farmer.


That's risky...I hear they'll talk about whoever doesn't show..

Sorry Jon, Fridays are a bad date night for me up till the end of Oct. Would be great to see some of you guys though.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

No worries, same Chef!

Anyway, I will post again closer to the date.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'd love to, but my buddy is getting married in Winnipeg and I leave Friday morning. 


If anyone knows any good operators, let me know. We have a nice lineup of work, and I'd like to run another crew on it. Have had an excellent operator for the last month, running his own projects and getting nothing but compliments. He was offered the same job, closer to home, more money, and a company truck etc... I made a counter offer That he considered and declined. I understand and respect him for the way he brought it to me. Really sucks to see someone like that go down the road though. 

Let's try to set up another meeting sometime soon. Thanks for the invite Jon, just sounds like a busy weekend for a lot of us.


----------



## grandview

Rain everyday, not we just had hail on top of it.Going to only 50 outside tomorrow.


----------



## Hysert

Gonna put my boots on and splash in puddles with the boy! As least I can smile about that.. completely saturated everywhere.


----------



## B&E snowplowing

*Looking for someone to plant flowers*

Hi All,

Its been awhile since I have posted anything. The winter and my full time job has kept me way to busy.

I hope everyone had a good winter, and is looking forward to the summer.

My full time job is that I run a shopping centre in Barrie, I am currently looking for quotes to plant flowers and/or shrubs in and around our 18 acre property. If anyone is interested give me a call, and we can set up a time to come and look at the property, and discuss our options.

Thanks
Brian
705-623-5502


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Georgian Mall is the only mall is barrie right?


----------



## Hysert

Gonna be a long weekend forsure! Im not starting any jobs till next week now... hopefully the weekend drys things up


----------



## greywynd

Pristine PM ltd;1808782 said:


> Georgian Mall is the only mall is barrie right?


There's also Bayview(Bayfield?) and Koslov Centre that I know of, and that was 15 years ago. Not sure if there's new stuff in the south end.


----------



## B&E snowplowing

Pristine PM ltd;1808782 said:


> Georgian Mall is the only mall is barrie right?


Hahahahaha. No Georgian Mall is not the only mall.

I am talking about Kozlov Shopping Centre, just down the road from Georgian

Hey Roofer Dave thanks for calling last night, looking forward to getting your quotes and meeting you in person.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Roofer Dave, are you going to have to change your name?


----------



## greywynd

Been late coming, but had a bonfire for the last 5 hours or so, few drinks, some tunes, and the cool weather tonight's actually made it nice, no bugs and a very nice evening.


----------



## SHAWZER

Just cut my own grass , beer in hand , winter coat on , wood stove in basement cranking. Not sure if I am happy or not . Maybe a few more beer. :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

My furnace woke me up last night, I finished sweeping today and cut a few lawns including my own. Seems like it's going to be a long year...


----------



## Hysert

Yep the heat was on here too. After all arnt most women cold all the time??? Atleast my wife is lol. Gotta bath the grass units they got hammered this week. Good to see the old vinegar sunlight/salt contraption taking care of my dandy lions! Stubborn neighbour is spending a fortune on Round up... lol. Have a great weekend folks!!


----------



## forbidden

I need an inoperable old vehicle picked up and stored until mid July. Vehicle is located in Bradford East Gwillimbury. It will steer and roll. 1953 dodge panel van 1500kg. If someone can shoot me a price on that it would be stellar. Pickup before the end of May and ideally sooner. Cash works for payment I trust or would you prefer a preloaded Tims Card?


----------



## schrader

Never thought I would say this but man its dry here we could actually use some rain. Work is staring to roll in now looks like we are going to be real busy this summer, hope to make some $$$ after the winter we had.


----------



## cet

forbidden;1809285 said:


> I need an inoperable old vehicle picked up and stored until mid July. Vehicle is located in Bradford East Gwillimbury. It will steer and roll. 1953 dodge panel van 1500kg. If someone can shoot me a price on that it would be stellar. Pickup before the end of May and ideally sooner. Cash works for payment I trust or would you prefer a preloaded Tims Card?


Can this be stored outside? What size trailer will it fit on, mainly width?


----------



## ff1221

schrader;1809293 said:


> Never thought I would say this but man its dry here we could actually use some rain. Work is staring to roll in now looks like we are going to be real busy this summer, hope to make some $$$ after the winter we had.


Are you kidding, we had nearly 5 inches of rain in the last week, I've never seen so much water laying around, can barely get anything done. I'll ship some your way!


----------



## schrader

Ya I have been watching the radar just seem to track south of us all the time, funny that never happens with the snow.


----------



## ff1221

usually as it comes across the lake it splits right at Kincardine and misses us but this year its hitting us head on every time. Probably be in a drought by mid July.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

We just got hammered with rain and hail out of the blue. It was beautiful all day and then bam. 

I'm carrying gravel down the steepest slope I've ever worked on and about 60 ft of drop. The tracks are spanning when it is dry! I didn't even attempt driving back out once the weather hit. Tomorrow is another day. Hope it dries as fast as it came down


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

When is the gtg. I'm saving some good stories


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Supposed to be next Friday, at my shop, but I don't think many guys can come. We are having a get together no matter what though. So even if only a few guys could make it, it would be cool


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Next Friday I can probably make it


----------



## SHAWZER

Where is your shop ? If it works out I would like to meet some of you guys .


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

1990 Ellesmere Unit 16, going to have a bbq with the crews from 4:30 till 6:00. Then everyone can come by for 6, and even 5:30 if they want.


----------



## Grassman09

Hysert;1808931 said:


> Yep the heat was on here too. After all arnt most women cold all the time??? Atleast my wife is lol. Gotta bath the grass units they got hammered this week. Good to see the old vinegar sunlight/salt contraption taking care of my dandy lions! Stubborn neighbour is spending a fortune on Round up... lol. Have a great weekend folks!!


The two of you trying to kill your lawns?

Found this funny. Lawn was sprayed on the 15th with the liquid Iron by weed man. Today is the 24th.. The lawn care cos were even spraying when it was cold. The guy who I use with a better working formula was saying its been too cold to spray.

Not sure if the Fiesta stuff is like the true pesticides where it needs to be a certain ambient air temp temp to spray.


----------



## Mr.Markus

We always used to spray when the dande went to seed. We got a better job for the season that way too. Usually start cutting when we hear the frogs but Paul hasn't chimed in in a while so I started last week....


----------



## ff1221

I had to start last week, some of my municipal stuff was a foot tall, looks like ****e but at least it's shorter, gonna hit a bunch again tomorrow for a second round, see if I can make it look presentable. A lot of wet spots out there yet too, it'll take a week of rain free weather before I can hit those spots.


----------



## schrader

Grass here is all burning off already, not a single irrigation system running should make for a lighter week.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Did my first cut yesterday at home, it was all nice and dry, but overdue for a cut.

Made a large donation to the local greenhouse yesterday. Planted lots of flowers and vegetables. Now it feels like summer


----------



## Triple L

This will be our 3rd week of full maintenance coming up, I started about a week or two earlier then everyone else tho


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

This will be our fourth coming up. What a beautiful weekend!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1809613 said:



> This will be our fourth coming up. What a beautiful weekend!!!


Hoping I can be full time in shorts finally, nice of all my neighbours to cut their grass when I get home at 7pm Sunday evening


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1809612 said:


> This will be our 3rd week of full maintenance coming up, I started about a week or two earlier then everyone else tho


You too eh, I'm on my third cuts this week as well. 
Grass is growing fast! Friggen double cuts everywhere. I need to invest in a Walker. Even the last couple falls didn't make me want one but yeeesh the mess from the hay I've been cutting the last couple weeks is making me want one badly.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1809615 said:


> Hoping I can be full time in shorts finally, nice of all my neighbours to cut their grass when I get home at 7pm Sunday evening


Ha like my next door neighbour blowing his driveway at 9:30 at night all winter and I took over his snow route when he got full time at the Fire Hall!

People must be catching up it was pretty quiet around here!


----------



## CGM Inc.

I thought we are behind but I guess not. Home and clients are at the 3rd cut. Grass sure is long and wet with all that rain. Time to get hot and dry.


----------



## Triple L

CGM Inc.;1809650 said:


> I thought we are behind but I guess not. Home and clients are at the 3rd cut. Grass sure is long and wet with all that rain. Time to get hot and dry.


I never thought my 37hp big block would work this hard lol, grass grew like crazy this week!!!


----------



## cet

I'm cutting my own lawn every 4 days. It's the only was the mower will keep up without bagging and I'm not doing that.

It was a hot one today.


----------



## ff1221

Hey anybody here do bin rentals, buying a roll off trailer and am looking for some rental and contract info, any help would be great!


----------



## Triple L

ff1221;1810010 said:


> Hey anybody here do bin rentals, buying a roll off trailer and am looking for some rental and contract info, any help would be great!


What kind of roll off trailer? I've always thought they were kinda cool, very pricy tho


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1810018 said:


> What kind of roll off trailer? I've always thought they were kinda cool, very pricy tho


Weberlane, found a used one locally. Looked at a new one but was a bit of a stretch for me this year but wanted to get going in the bin business, I'll let you know in a few days how well they work. Got any brains to pick down there Chad on contracts?


----------



## Triple L

ff1221;1810019 said:


> Weberlane, found a used one locally. Looked at a new one but was a bit of a stretch for me this year but wanted to get going in the bin business, I'll let you know in a few days how well they work. Got any brains to pick down there Chad on contracts?


Right on, the bin business down here is flooded, would have been a great idea 10 years ago, most roll off trailers have goofy shaped bins that aren't wide enough for equipment at the bottom is what's always stopped me, weberlane is the exception as you can get a deck over flatbed, I wish they'd put 8k oil bath axles in them tho


----------



## CGM Inc.

Another week of rain coming...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

CGM Inc.;1810035 said:


> Another week of rain coming...


Cancel that please. Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1810034 said:


> Right on, the bin business down here is flooded, would have been a great idea 10 years ago, most roll off trailers have goofy shaped bins that aren't wide enough for equipment at the bottom is what's always stopped me, weberlane is the exception as you can get a deck over flatbed, I wish they'd put 8k oil bath axles in them tho


I know you can upgrade to better axles but not sure if they are oil bath or not.


----------



## Grassman09

Speaking of the market being soaked. Looks like its this way for cutting too. Saw this last week. Other day I saw a Kubota F series being pulled by a Civic.


----------



## Triple L

You spend too much time in kw for living in Toronto......


----------



## SHAWZER

Is that plow lights peeking over your hood ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

...and sallt dust on the dash?.. or are you hiding Rob Ford!!!??


----------



## grandview

Any Canadian holidays going on today? Thinking of going to Niagara on the lake for breakfast


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1810232 said:


> You spend too much time in kw for living in Toronto......


Well I don't live in Toronto unless Milton is considered that. But yea I'm there often.



SHAWZER;1810245 said:


> Is that plow lights peeking over your hood ?


Yea I was hauling snow equipment to storage.



Mr.Markus;1810248 said:


> ...and sallt dust on the dash?.. or are you hiding Rob Ford!!!??


Yes salt dust my bad. 

Not sure wants worse neighbours scraper cutting the lawn Sunday am or his helper in Jesus shoes. If she has any toes left at the end of the day I'm sure she could easily pass for the incredible hulk.


----------



## cet

grandview;1810249 said:


> Any Canadian holidays going on today? Thinking of going to Niagara on the lake for breakfast


It's Sunday so that's usually a holiday for most. Our long weekend was 2 weeks ago.


----------



## grandview

Quick run ,bridge was empty and made into the restaurant just before it got busy,


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;1810275 said:


> Not sure wants worse neighbours scraper cutting the lawn Sunday am or his helper in Jesus shoes. If she has any toes left at the end of the day I'm sure she could easily pass for the incredible hulk.


I did municipal cutting today, that could be regarded as worse..
I get approached a lot more with new leads working on weekends, people are more relaxed and not thinking about their jobs just their honeydolists.


----------



## cet

grandview;1810308 said:


> Quick run ,bridge was empty and made into the restaurant just before it got busy,


With the nice weather I would have thought the border would have been busy. I wonder if a stronger US $ has slowed down the Canadian shopping.


----------



## schrader

It was backed up 20 min when we crossed at the Peace Bridge this afternoon, busier than I thought it would be.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1810317 said:


> I did municipal cutting today, that could be regarded as worse..
> I get approached a lot more with new leads working on weekends, people are more relaxed and not thinking about their jobs just their honeydolists.


Our contract says specifically no cutting Sundays or Holidays on Municipal land without special permission. I did ask for permission this year because of all the rain but never did go out.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221;1810383 said:


> Our contract says specifically no cutting Sundays or Holidays on Municipal land without special permission. I did ask for permission this year because of all the rain but never did go out.


I try not to bother anybody "If you can believe that" For the most part people are happy to see someone taking care of stuff out here.


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1810447 said:


> I try not to bother anybody "If you can believe that" For the most part people are happy to see someone taking care of stuff out here.


You mean people didn't like the pictures of kids trying to play soccer in two foot tall grass a few years ago in elmira?????

You're right about the weekends. I schedule my route from Sunday to Thursday because of my GFs work schedule and having a weekday open is helpful. But I've also noticed I get approached a lot while doing a couple high traffic sites about residential landscape and maintenance work on Sunday.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I didnt make the gtg so I will share my story here quickly.
last march I spent some snow money and bought a bobcat s300 off kijiji. Deal was advertised as a fair price, called, worked the guy a bit on the price and when I got there I started taking off the attachments to lower the machine price then I bought it. Used it a year, bought parts, everything is perfect.
Got a call last week from the OPP, its stolen! They come and see the machine and bring an insurance investigator machine identification specialist. Its a bobcat s250 that was relettered, retagged as a 300 and paint was touched up. They took it back. I was shocked, kijiji bit me in the ass, after all this time, so many deals, wow. Now all was not bad, a few days later the cops told me the person that sold me was going to pay me back, he was looking to partially clear his name or lessen his charges. I will be kept up to date what happens, but I did get my money back and used the machine for over a year. So Kijiji and I are still friends. 
I actually posted a picture of this machine on here when I bought it and the persons business was lettered on the side. I had no reason to think it wasnt legit. This was apparently part of a huge ring of thefts. The other extremly interesting part was it originally was stolen in 2008 from a friendly competitor of mine. Nice eh? made me feel really great.


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC;1810462 said:


> I didnt make the gtg so I will share my story here quickly.
> last march I spent some snow money and bought a bobcat s300 off kijiji. Deal was advertised as a fair price, called, worked the guy a bit on the price and when I got there I started taking off the attachments to lower the machine price then I bought it. Used it a year, bought parts, everything is perfect.
> Got a call last week from the OPP, its stolen! They come and see the machine and bring an insurance investigator machine identification specialist. Its a bobcat s250 that was relettered, retagged as a 300 and paint was touched up. They took it back. I was shocked, kijiji bit me in the ass, after all this time, so many deals, wow. Now all was not bad, a few days later the cops told me the person that sold me was going to pay me back, he was looking to partially clear his name or lessen his charges. I will be kept up to date what happens, but I did get my money back and used the machine for over a year. So Kijiji and I are still friends.
> I actually posted a picture of this machine on here when I bought it and the persons business was lettered on the side. I had no reason to think it wasnt legit. This was apparently part of a huge ring of thefts. The other extremly interesting part was it originally was stolen in 2008 from a friendly competitor of mine. Nice eh? made me feel really great.


That's crazy, glad to hear it all worked out well.


----------



## Triple L

Wow dean that is crazy!!! I'm surprised they Re badge it as a 300 as sooner or later things would add up when 300 parts don't fit on it ect...

Kijiji is pretty scary when you think about it, no wonder I don't want to list my truck on there lol


----------



## JD Dave

I bought a car back in 1991 and 8 weeks later the police and a tow truck came and picked it up. Same story as Dean. I paid 12k for it and the guy gave me 10k back if I didn't press charges. He said he didn't know it was stolen. ******** he knew what he we doing but got caught and by people like us getting our money back he doesn't get a record and just counitues scamming.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1810477 said:


> Wow dean that is crazy!!! I'm surprised they Re badge it as a 300 as sooner or later things would add up when 300 parts don't fit on it ect...
> 
> Kijiji is pretty scary when you think about it, no wonder I don't want to list my truck on there lol


I'd list my truck in there in a second. Take the money to the bank and get the cheque certified and deposit it with the potential buyer and it's impossible to get screwed.


----------



## JD Dave

Anyone have to sign up with Contractor Check to be able to perform a contract. I was fine with it until I had to pay $757. They basically check to make sure all of you Wsib, insurance, health and safety are all in order. It's also an annual fee.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1810462 said:


> I didnt make the gtg so I will share my story here quickly.
> last march I spent some snow money and bought a bobcat s300 off kijiji. Deal was advertised as a fair price, called, worked the guy a bit on the price and when I got there I started taking off the attachments to lower the machine price then I bought it. Used it a year, bought parts, everything is perfect.
> Got a call last week from the OPP, its stolen! They come and see the machine and bring an insurance investigator machine identification specialist. Its a bobcat s250 that was relettered, retagged as a 300 and paint was touched up. They took it back. I was shocked, kijiji bit me in the ass, after all this time, so many deals, wow. Now all was not bad, a few days later the cops told me the person that sold me was going to pay me back, he was looking to partially clear his name or lessen his charges. I will be kept up to date what happens, but I did get my money back and used the machine for over a year. So Kijiji and I are still friends.
> I actually posted a picture of this machine on here when I bought it and the persons business was lettered on the side. I had no reason to think it wasnt legit. This was apparently part of a huge ring of thefts. The other extremly interesting part was it originally was stolen in 2008 from a friendly competitor of mine. Nice eh? made me feel really great.


Thanks for passing on my number Dean! Unfortunately my machine or videos didn't relate to the case


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1810491 said:


> Anyone have to sign up with Contractor Check to be able to perform a contract. I was fine with it until I had to pay $757. They basically check to make sure all of you Wsib, insurance, health and safety are all in order. It's also an annual fee.


I've never heard of Contractor Check. I would have a hard time paying any more fees.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We have done it for a few companies, never in the condo world, but for multi-nationals.

They reimburse us after we pay it though. 

Dean always has a horseshoe!


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1810522 said:


> I've never heard of Contractor Check. I would have a hard time paying any more fees.





Pristine PM ltd;1810529 said:


> We have done it for a few companies, never in the condo world, but for multi-nationals.
> 
> They reimburse us after we pay it though.
> 
> Dean always has a horseshoe!


I'm not getting reimbursed and I'm also sick of paying fee's but it's a very large contract so I guess it is what it is.


----------



## Triple L

Here you go Chris, the long awaited pics of the new dump body...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1810643 said:


> Here you go Chris, the long awaited pics of the new dump body...


Looks nice Chad, how many post holes can it hold?


----------



## cet

It looks good Chad. I like how it doesn't have the massive front.

You didn't cave in and buy a Deere did you?


----------



## GMC Driver

We have to sign up for one of those services as well - BROWZ out of the US. Client tells us to "pass it on".

Truck looks good Chad.


----------



## Triple L

Thanks guys, I'm super happy with it too, the truck hardly notices the body and fuel economy is great, not to mention no wind noise driving yourself crazy all the time... it holds a nice 6 yard jagg perfectly, if my little 3500 chevy can't do it I'll get it delivered


----------



## Mr.Markus

How quiet is that diesel that the wind noise bothers you...?lol. Looks good.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1810749 said:


> How quiet is that diesel that the wind noise bothers you...?lol. Looks good.


A lml is alot quieter then a lmm, you can go thru drive throughs no problem, geez you should know, its pretty bad when you can't talk on the phone cause the wind noise is soo bad and if that's not bad enough try 38l/100 on my old 550!!!

When you buying it? LOL full color changes are cheap hahaha


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mines up over 300k now ...still lots of life left, got some good branch scratches this season though.


----------



## JD Dave

Your yards must be smaller then ours. I was picking up 6 yards of mulch per trip and Grobark and I had trouble fitting it in my Freightliner. How long is your box?


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1810756 said:


> Your yards must be smaller then ours. I was picking up 6 yards of mulch per trip and Grobark and I had trouble fitting it in my Freightliner. How long is your box?


I have 2 2x10's on my red 3500. The box is 8x7 and I can get 5 yards in there. I think Chads' is 11', he has the longer wheel base.

It's like salt, spread 1 bill 2. payup


----------



## Triple L

I had a really hard time finding a long wheelbase truck and debated this for months, 84" cab to axle, 11' body = perfect weight distribution... expecially when your towing heavy I wanted a longer wheelbase and haven't regretted it once... you'd be surprised how much you can fit if your not soo lazy and climb up and rake the corners full


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1810777 said:


> I had a really hard time finding a long wheelbase truck and debated this for months, 84" cab to axle, 11' body = perfect weight distribution... expecially when your towing heavy I wanted a longer wheelbase and haven't regretted it once... you'd be surprised how much you can fit if your not soo lazy and climb up and rake the corners full


Saw it on McIntyre the other day, Nice looking truck definitely drew my attention and almost made me forget it's a GM. Looks good with that box for sure.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have the same box as Cet with 2X12's and I can get 6 yrd on. I assume we can pile it higher because of the front, and Chad just cause you got me thinking.. Today I closed the windows, turned on the ac, turned off the radio, and took my foot off the throttle driving into the wind with the trailer on at 110kph and there's no wind noise.... I don't know what you're taliking about


----------



## schrader

If anyone finds some good deals on used Redmax trimmers and blowers they are likely mine. Some @#$^ broke in to my trailer last night and stole 3 Redmax trimmers and 2 blowers. Not even going to think about insurance just cheaper to go and replace them Never used to worry about this tuff in a small town, times have changed.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1810812 said:


> I have the same box as Cet with 2X12's and I can get 6 yrd on. I assume we can pile it higher because of the front, and Chad just cause you got me thinking.. Today I closed the windows, turned on the ac, turned off the radio, and took my foot off the throttle driving into the wind with the trailer on at 110kph and there's no wind noise.... I don't know what you're taliking about


Are you sure? I think it's like white noise to you by now LOL

I know what I'm talking about I've driven a normal voth and elo body on a ford and dodge, just look at the thing it's simple to see its not aerodynamic, I bet yours being SRW not nearly as wide helps out dramatically tho so I'll take your word for it


----------



## Triple L

potskie;1810804 said:


> Saw it on McIntyre the other day, Nice looking truck definitely drew my attention and almost made me forget it's a GM. Looks good with that box for sure.


Your not working for or with nu image are you? Didn't see anyone else on the street that day lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1810836 said:


> Your not working for or with nu image are you? Didn't see anyone else on the street that day lol


I have wondered about this same connection since I was spotted last yr...lol hmmm.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1810835 said:


> Are you sure? I think it's like white noise to you by now LOL
> 
> I know what I'm talking about I've driven a normal voth and elo body on a ford and dodge, just look at the thing it's simple to see its not aerodynamic, I bet yours being SRW not nearly as wide helps out dramatically tho so I'll take your word for it


When I had elo build mine I had them shorten the front so just the tarp surround was above the cab, and the sides lined up with the truck width. I didn't think about wind, just looks. Maybe that makes a difference, maybe the ringing in my ears from loud country music drowns it out.


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1810836 said:


> Your not working for or with nu image are you? Didn't see anyone else on the street that day lol


Spotted me as well I see! 

The relationship there is a more non public forum discussion


----------



## Triple L

potskie;1810842 said:


> Spotted me as well I see!
> 
> The relationship there is a more non public forum discussion


What happened to the 1 man 1 gas truck killing it deal? No headaches no problems lol


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1810843 said:


> What happened to the 1 man 1 gas truck killing it deal? No headaches no problems lol


 Now it's 2 guys in a gas truck...... :laughing:


----------



## Triple L

potskie;1810844 said:


> Now it's 2 guys in a gas truck...... :laughing:


And a F-750 cruising around with the same name on the side lol


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1810845 said:


> And a F-750 cruising around with the same name on the side lol


News to me!


----------



## Triple L

potskie;1810846 said:


> News to me!


Looked brand new, seen it last week


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1810870 said:


> Looked brand new, seen it last week


Pete not sure of the model # not a Ford


----------



## Grassman09

Nu-Image does allot of plowing in Milton. They are usually late to the party thou as they are pretty far out there in Guelph by the propane co. They are cheap also. I think they moved snow at a site I used to be a sub on this winter.


----------



## cet

Corie that sucks. Most likely gone for a fix already. Even if the get caught it's a slap on the wrist and back on the street.


----------



## ff1221

Wow! you could fire a shotgun through this place and not hit anyone, must be the good weather keeping everyone busy!


----------



## schrader

Not sure why EC issued a special weather statement, rained for five minutes this mooring and a bit of drizzle after. Not a bad thing because I am swamped with extra work.


----------



## greywynd

I know I've been buried, between the 'job' now wanting 7 days a week, a couple dirt jobs that I took on, playing house, and a new relationship, I'm overbooked. 

Going to wrap up these two dirt jobs though, then focus on a batch of projects at home for a while. Too many things have been neglected/put off for too long. 

Hoping to look at overhauling the girlfriend's barkyard/pool area come next spring though. Would be nice to actually enjoy a project versus just building one.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221;1811257 said:


> Wow! you could fire a shotgun through this place and not hit anyone, must be the good weather keeping everyone busy!


Lots of new faces in my market this year , and some older ones from the city, everyone is busy. May was another record sales breaker for me and I lost 30lbs, none of it wallet...


----------



## JD Dave

There you bragging about money again.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1811277 said:


> Lots of new faces in my market this year , and some older ones from the city, everyone is busy. May was another record sales breaker for me and I lost 30lbs, none of it wallet...


We didn't get going till 2/3 of the way through May so the last few weeks have been nuts trying to get little stuff done before we tie into a big project!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I started off the bat with four big ones. The margins were great, but they're township money so while guaranteed, its very slow to be paid. After a long winter and a lot of money out in wages and materials, it would sure be nice to have markus' wallet!! Lol there's a good looking receivable file, but the wallet just has dust!!! Lol

Starting the first in a chain of McDonald's drive thrus on Monday, so I might find all that weight you lost!!!


----------



## SHAWZER

Some of you mechanical goat operators might have to put your fall coats on , up around here anyways.


----------



## schrader

Crazy cold here with the wind off the bay, looks short lived as the temps are looking warm next week.


----------



## ff1221

Yes it was a balmy 13 degrees here yesterday!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Any of you landscapers know where I can get 4-5 tons of black 4-6" round river rock, beach pebble or whatever you might call it?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

BLACK?

Have never seen that in the GTA


----------



## Mr.Markus

They have some polished black pebbles at my local yard but I'm hoping I can find it in a larger size...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Took a day off today to make my most important customer happy and tear out the fish pond to put in a pondless gurgling rock beside the patio. I'm over the mossy rock look so it became filler that I want to cover in the black river stone if I can find it. If not I'll spend a while looking for something that grabs my fancy.(Landscaping and figuratively...she hasn't seen much of me lately with the busy winter and straight into cleanups.)


----------



## SHAWZER

Brings back nightmares, I know its out of season but laptop finally let me post a picture.


----------



## ff1221

Looks good Markus! Can't say as I've ever come across black beach stone. Try these guys, they dabble in some unusual things.

http://www.hortmark.com/


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER;1811796 said:


> Brings back nightmares, I know its out of season but laptop finally let me post a picture.


Well that was just mean!


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha I know, surprised me too when picture finally posted.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Dug a pool today, and used a new trucker. He went to turn the corner coming back for a load, and smashed the customers brand new Lariat while we all watched. He cut the corner really tight and sideswiped it hard. He hit the far side, so all we saw was him nail the brake and the pickup rocking. Upon looking closer the drop axle hit the front tire of the pickup. No damage at all. What are the odds?


----------



## cet

The odds vary depending what the driver had on his head.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Bro, he was flying a flag showing how forza his grandfather's Counntry's soccer team is. Lol but the odds were stacked in your favor on your guess! Lol


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1811749 said:


> Any of you landscapers know where I can get 4-5 tons of black 4-6" round river rock, beach pebble or whatever you might call it?


Marco Clay carries a "mexican beach pebble" It's all round and black. Not quite 4-6 tho. More like 3-4". Only Hitch is it is jaw droppingly expensive. Last price I saw (2 yrs ago) was 700ish per yard. But I mean hey what do you expect for a product literally hand picked off the beach by mexicans lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

$700 yrd?

I can get this in 2-3" http://www.grandriverstone.com/catalogue/aggregates/polished-black-pebbles-detail , but it's too small for what I want. Probably just find a multi- coloured river rock and be done with it. Thanks guys.

Mike... while I was routing around in the garage for hose and fittings and stuff, I came across a blizzard joystick. Was there not 1 in that box of parts I gave you? If not ,it's here if you're ever back in the neighbourhood. Pretty sure I didn't have 2 but I could be wrong.


----------



## schrader

Looks like Angus got hit hard, not to far from here. That was the first rain we have had in so long I can't remember.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That was about 5 minutes from my house. Had my mother and 2 friends call to ask if it was still standing


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1812101 said:


> $700 yrd?
> 
> I can get this in 2-3" http://www.grandriverstone.com/catalogue/aggregates/polished-black-pebbles-detail , but it's too small for what I want. Probably just find a multi- coloured river rock and be done with it. Thanks guys.
> 
> Mike... while I was routing around in the garage for hose and fittings and stuff, I came across a blizzard joystick. Was there not 1 in that box of parts I gave you? If not ,it's here if you're ever back in the neighbourhood. Pretty sure I didn't have 2 but I could be wrong.


I'll have a look to see if there is one there, might have to make a rainy day roadtrip!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I see alot of this setup in the quebec area is it mainly for driveways?

I like the setup for a few condo development driveways but then when I get to the roadways it is kind of useless.

I am confused...

I have a condo site that I have 50+ units that look like the attached picture.
My original plan was bobcat with snowwing type blade or pusher with pull back.

I have an inverted pronovost blower but I think the problem I will have is that I need to drop the blade because I dont have much room. I find running the blower not as easy as it is in the movies someone makes  
Maybe its my tractor and the shifting

The site is next door to my shop.
and most important I took it from the GG's

any talk would be appreciated.
we are responsible for shoveling the walk, out from the garage door and clearing the driveway.

I have bobcats, a small deere 4100 with a front blower, 5083e deere with snowwing, case85 with blizzard 8611 and looking for another machine to replace s300

in other news the thiefs were charged....

Published on Thursday, 19 June 2014 17:17 | Written by MJ Slauko
Over half a million dollars in stolen property has been recovered by police.

Northumberland OPP and Brockville Police Service have been working together for months on nabbing suspects responsible for stealing various garden and yard equipment, including a motorcycle and pickup truck, over the course of 11 years.

The thefts took place from 2003 to 2014 from Peterborough and Haliburton Counties, Centre Hastings, Northumberland County, Brockville and York Region.

The stolen property recovered, totaling $500,000, includes:
2- Industrial generators
1- John Deere Combine
1- John Deere tractor
1- 18 ton dump trailer
1- 4 ton scissor lift
1- 2005 Dodge Ram pick-up
1- Honda 100cc motorcycle
1 - Honda rotor-tiller
1 - John Deere loader/back-hoe
1 - John Deere excavator
2 - Bobcat skid-steer
2 - 14' dump trailers
2 - 16' enclosed cargo trailers

Four people from Centre Hastings, Brighton and Cramhe Township are facing numerous charges.

49 year old Joao Rosario Silva Do of Centre Hastings has been charged with Theft Over $5000 x 6 (1 charge laid by Brockville Police Service), Possession Burglary Tools (Charge laid by Brockville Police Service), Possession of Property Obtained by Crime x 5, 
Remove/Destroy/Alter VIN# x 5, Trafficking in Property Obtained by Crime x 4

43 year old Darrin Taylor of Brighton has been charged with Possession of Property Obtained by Crime - Over $5000 x 3

40 year old Jeff Turney of Cramahe Township is facing charges of Theft Over $5000 (Charge laid by Brockville Police Service)

34 year old Jamie Martorino, also of Cramahe Township, has been charged with Theft Over $5000 (Charged laid by Brockville Police Service)

Both Rosario Silva Do and Taylor are set to appear in at the Ontario Court of Justice in Cobourg on Wednesday, June 25, 2014.

Rosario Silva Do, Turney and Martorino are also appearing before Brockville Provincial Court.


----------



## greywynd

Dean, does your inverted blower have the blade on the back of it? (can't recall the name) 

It allows you to clean up the extra bit going back to the garage doors better than the blower does on it's own.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm not big on bobcats but it looks like the drives would be easier with smaller equip, maybe an 8' -10' snow wing to drag them out and do streets as well.Tractors might be too big. Looks like a lot of hand shovelling detail work too. A small front mount blower (walker maybe) can be good for this and double for doing curb lines. I don't do complexes like this anymore though so just talking out of my a$$ as always. I like the idea of trying it out with what you have first and seeing how it goes.


----------



## schrader

Dean I would put a Box blade on the back of the Case of the JD 4100. You can get close to the door with the box blade and it takes the snow out on the street so there is no plies on the lawn. I think you could fit the case, I know I can fit the 5085 in a lot tighter spaces than that. Im not a big fan of how the snowing back drags, the floating edges never scrape well and you end up with some build up on the edges. I think you will be fine with what you have as long as its not already to busy.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I just saw Daves truck being trailered down the 400. (i assume it doesn't have a twin) that things looks AWESOME.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

never thought about the box blade and your right about the snow wing, even with the shoes off its not the greatest and back dragging

I have a spare ebling I bought from aman. I think that should go on a tractor without the pump.


and yes the pronovost inverted blower has the back edge but I find it hard to move the shoot, engage the pto, remember to keep the rpm up, drop it go forward, turn the wheel and oh jeesh move the blade out front

I would like to see daves truck at one of the pulls. whos going and whats the schedule.


----------



## greywynd

Leave the pto engaged, and just deal with the other two items. Use the blower by itself, or the blade, not both at the same time. 

If a farmer can run these things you should be able too! :laughing:


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1812834 said:


> never thought about the box blade and your right about the snow wing, even with the shoes off its not the greatest and back dragging
> 
> I have a spare ebling I bought from aman. I think that should go on a tractor without the pump.
> 
> and yes the pronovost inverted blower has the back edge but I find it hard to move the shoot, engage the pto, remember to keep the rpm up, drop it go forward, turn the wheel and oh jeesh move the blade out front
> 
> I would like to see daves truck at one of the pulls. whos going and whats the schedule.


It's only one more thing then walking and chewing gum. 

In one of Neige's videos the guy is texting while blowing one of the driveways. I bet it's not his first night out.


----------



## SHAWZER

All Canadian Truck Nationals at Burls Creek yesterday and today . Maybe Dave was going there.


----------



## Triple L

He's the only one who can get away with that on his 10th wedding anniversary LOL


----------



## cet

Triple L;1812950 said:


> He's the only one who can get away with that on his 10th wedding anniversary LOL


10 these days puts you in the record books.


----------



## Triple L

Agreed Chris 

Dean, something like this on a 4720 hydrostat would probably be awesome, still plow the road ways cause its not a dedicated pull back unit, if you look on their main webpage the first tractor is what I think would be an awesome setup

Or a 4720 with a inverted blower with a small pusher or straight blade up front, something you can angle so you can get in and out of spots more easily...

http://www.grattex.com/home


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Happy anniversary then Dave. I've got a pretty good anniversary track record. Our first one, she went to Quebec and I had a buddy's bachelor party in Montreal. This year, it is coming up, and she will be in Korea, I'll be at a cottage weekend....


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1812952 said:


> 10 these days puts you in the record books.


You mean years not kids.. right!!!? Someone tell Dave and his wife.


----------



## potskie

On condos like that I used to send a 2 man sidewalk crew armed with some Toro's and shovels and one JD-6430 with a 12-18 snow wing. The sidewalk boys cut a path from walk to walk that takes em up the sides of the drives and across the front of the garage doors so that the plow has a 21" deep strip to drop his blade into. Pull out double wides in 2 quick swipes and it's trimmed to the edges clean no damage. Did it like that for years in Waterloo. 

Buddy of mine tried something last winter on some condos I really liked and worked well for him. He equipped his Tool Cat with a pull blade and pusher. Pulled out all the drives with the back blade and plowed the rest with the pusher. Thing is so small and nimble compared to the JD, the single car drives it handles are a breeze in the tight condos he does. Like trouble plowing them with a truck kind of places.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1812997 said:


> You mean years not kids.. right!!!? Someone tell Dave and his wife.


10 kids and there would be a lot of gray hair.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Good deal for someone 
Boss. Chevy mount 
Owen sound

Snow Blade For Sale on Kijiji http://owensound.kijiji.ca/c-cars-v...ipment-Snow-Blade-For-Sale-W0QQAdIdZ603932052


----------



## Mr.Markus

I don't get it... Do they make your hair grow back??? LOL


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus;1813008 said:


> I don't get it... Do they make your hair grow back??? LOL


How about the kids turn the beard grey?


----------



## kefala

Hey guys,

I'm looking for someone with an A/R license who wants to drive my truck and trailer up to Timmins on Thursday morning and drive it back Sunday morning. I have my road test on July 2nd and I don't want to take the risk with such a far drive. If they are interested in working on the trailer as well on Friday and Saturday and make some cash I can sweeten the offer with that. msg me back if anyone is available.


----------



## grandview

I see they want to give that women life in prison for stopping on the the road and a motorcycle slammed into the back of it because she stopped for a duck.


----------



## potskie

grandview;1813092 said:


> I see they want to give that women life in prison for stopping on the the road and a motorcycle slammed into the back of it because she stopped for a duck.


I am so on the fence on this one. Like she should not have been stopped there and the outcome was absolutely garbage. But I mean the guy who hit her should also have been farther back, more attentive, yadda yadda yadda. I've been rear ended 3 times now while at a dead stop and the out come has always been other drivers fault following to close or careless driving (dude was txting before the txting laws). So I'm not really sure life in prison is the answer here. isn't that usually reserved for crimes with intent?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That's awesome the sad way that I came into my own business. I used to work for my uncle, until he was killed in a motorcycle crash. A lady ran a red and he hit her and another rider wiped out avoiding her. She got charged with running a red and careless. The cop said that there was no intent and she wasn't a threat to anyone.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Should read also, not awesome. Definitely wasn't awesome. Phone auto corrected


----------



## cet

kefala;1813084 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking for someone with an A/R license who wants to drive my truck and trailer up to Timmins on Thursday morning and drive it back Sunday morning. I have my road test on July 2nd and I don't want to take the risk with such a far drive. If they are interested in working on the trailer as well on Friday and Saturday and make some cash I can sweeten the offer with that. msg me back if anyone is available.


To get your A/R do you have to have the trailer loaded? Might be cheaper to haul an empty trailer up there and then rent something for a couple of hours to put on it to take your test.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1813106 said:


> To get your A/R do you have to have the trailer loaded? Might be cheaper to haul an empty trailer up there and then rent something for a couple of hours to put on it to take your test.


Empty trailer did the trick for me and my buddies


----------



## kefala

I have a ribfest in Timmins this coming weekend. not doing test up there. doing test in Oshawa. Trailer with nothing on it but equipment still weighs 7000kg


----------



## Mr.Markus

By "work on the trailer" I pictured welding and painting not serving up ribs to Shania twain...


----------



## ff1221

What are the requirements for an AR? I have a DZ, but what does that allow me to tow and not tow, anybody have a link to the regs.?


----------



## cet

ff1221;1813151 said:


> What are the requirements for an AR? I have a DZ, but what does that allow me to tow and not tow, anybody have a link to the regs.?


You can't tow anymore with a D then a G. The only way to tow more weight is to have an A. Either AZ or AR.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1813153 said:


> You can't tow anymore with a D then a G. The only way to tow more weight is to have an A. Either AZ or AR.


Or ARZ, tow anything under 45' even with air brakes, does the trick for most of us


----------



## SHAWZER

Sifto Salt and parent company Compass Minerals say they shipped 8.7 million tons of salt in the 13-14 winter season. 1 million more than there 10 year average .. ........ with 22% more profit than previous year.


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1813160 said:


> Or ARZ, tow anything under 45' even with air brakes, does the trick for most of us


Trailer still can't have Airbrakes. Truck can tho.


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1813160 said:


> Or ARZ, tow anything under 45' even with air brakes, does the trick for most of us


Did you just use your pick up and trailer for the test Chad?


----------



## Triple L

ff1221;1813206 said:


> Did you just use your pick up and trailer for the test Chad?


Pickup and 14' dump trailer is what I used


----------



## Triple L

potskie;1813195 said:


> Trailer still can't have Airbrakes. Truck can tho.


Really? I thought air was air... that's news to me
With just an r you can't pull a trailer with air, I'd like to see where it says you can't pull a air trailer even though you have a z... as long as it's under 45' I'd think your good


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1813228 said:


> Really? I thought air was air... that's news to me
> With just an r you can't pull a trailer with air, I'd like to see where it says you can't pull a air trailer even though you have a z... as long as it's under 45' I'd think your good


I was told even if you have a Z you can't when I went to get mine. But I may have been told wrong. It happens way to often.


----------



## Ant118

If anyone is looking for trucks I'm selling my 2001 2500hd duramax and my 2004 dodge 2500 cummins. Both regular cab long boxes.


----------



## JD Dave

It's ok you guys can make fun of me when I'm not around. It's Bolton on. Friday night. One of the best pulls of the year. If all goes well I'll have my truck back together by then.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*another addition to the fleet*

I know its chads pet peve to have all different colored equipment but I jumped on this deal last week and they just dropped it off at the house.

Kubota 7040 with 85 hours

they way everyone talks I should be switching this blade to a live edge.


----------



## schrader

Nice set up it should fit in the tight spots nice, I like the Metal plessis blade still trying to decide between the Machinabilty or the Metal plessis. I assume you got a killer deal on it as usual.


----------



## Mr.Markus

...and check the sr# after the snow is over. That's a nice little setup.


----------



## cet

It was hotter then hell today and you guys are thinking snow. 

Golfing tomorrow.


----------



## Triple L

Awesome little tractor there! Congrats!


----------



## potskie

Excellent tractor you'll love it for sure! Got to use one with a storm on it in London a couple years back and it was badass!


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1813963 said:


> I know its chads pet peve to have all different colored equipment but I jumped on this deal last week and they just dropped it off at the house.
> 
> Kubota 7040 with 85 hours
> 
> they way everyone talks I should be switching this blade to a live edge.


Yea but you can buy 5 of the Horst or Regular storms for the cost of a live edge. You don't want a live edge if you bill extra for salt. payup Unless you do as some put down 1 and bill for 5.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

If anyone is interested in that kubota 7040 I just bought
It could be available. The dealer has had the same Deere I already have get traded in and I'd rather it for the difference in money so that I have twins 
It's $43 with the blade. There is still warranty on the tractor. Also there is finiancing available I believe 2.8% for 36 months with $6000 down.


----------



## grandview

Just enjoying the 4th of July with some Canadian beer.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

one of my favorites grandview


----------



## JD Dave

I think orange might be your colour Dean. Don't sell it.


----------



## cet

Another nice day if you're a duck.


----------



## Hysert

Hope everyones summer has been good!! Its a Good day to get some of my honey do list done??? Noticed a fresh ship load of salt along the QEW in hamilton bay. Are they starting to prepare for winter already?


----------



## ff1221

Likely Scared ****less after last winter, there'll be a huge surplus of it next spring!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I noticed that as well, just sitting there untarped. I thought it must be fresh.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1814589 said:


> I noticed that as well, just sitting there untarped. I thought it must be fresh.


cutting in hamiliton now? lol


----------



## SHAWZER

Wow , talking salt in the summer , some people are addicted .


----------



## DeVries

The one pile looks kind of brownish, treated maybe? Hope I don't get the salt from those piles. Be frozen rock hard all winter.


----------



## snowman4

Insurance question for you guys. I recently purchased a 2003 F-550 and my insurance lady is raking me over the coals about it. Wants me to have any employee under 25 signing a form saying they won't drive it (even if they have previous experience (how did they get that?)). Also it has a small Hiab crane on it and I swear she is treating that like a 300-tonne mobile crane! For those older than 25 she wants experience letters stating they have previous insurance on dump trucks.

I recently just received a contract to supply the city with a 3-person paining crew for parks. "Painting" wasn't in my liability insurance so it comes with a $15.00 premium. It's not a big deal but I almost laughed. They are staining picnic tables and you have to charge me a premium???

How much do you guys tell your insurance people and how much do you just hope you have coverage? Do you list each driver with your insurance people or do you have a policy that insures "all vehicles all drivers" kind of thing?

Thanks boys and girls


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

MIDTOWNPC;1814617 said:


> cutting in hamiliton now? lol


Close, burlington! But was actually going camping with the wife


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

snowman4;1814749 said:


> Insurance question for you guys. I recently purchased a 2003 F-550 and my insurance lady is raking me over the coals about it. Wants me to have any employee under 25 signing a form saying they won't drive it (even if they have previous experience (how did they get that?)). Also it has a small Hiab crane on it and I swear she is treating that like a 300-tonne mobile crane! For those older than 25 she wants experience letters stating they have previous insurance on dump trucks.
> 
> I recently just received a contract to supply the city with a 3-person paining crew for parks. "Painting" wasn't in my liability insurance so it comes with a $15.00 premium. It's not a big deal but I almost laughed. They are staining picnic tables and you have to charge me a premium???
> 
> How much do you guys tell your insurance people and how much do you just hope you have coverage? Do you list each driver with your insurance people or do you have a policy that insures "all vehicles all drivers" kind of thing?
> 
> Thanks boys and girls


Each year they ask me to estimate my billable amount for each category. Snow. Landscape maintenance (no spraying no excavating) I can dig on my own properties I believe it's up to 8inches because we can dig out for sod and I had to check it to be covered. Renovations. 
Each truck has a primary driver but any employee over 25 is covered. I think the primary driver kicked in when I had more then two trucks. Each truck has a part that covers anything that is in tow owned rented or borrowed.

I'm going to shop mine again soon but the coverage letter is about 20 pages and it's a pain to compare everything


----------



## Mr.Markus

The thieves walked right into the dealership when they were open and loaded up a trailer. http://www.wellingtonadvertiser.com/index.cfm?page=region&region=Erin
Hey, who's that guy? Braggers gotta brag....


----------



## snowman4

The 550 is our 4th truck in our fleet and all of a sudden she wants $3600 annually just to insure this one with only two people allowed to drive it lol


----------



## DeVries

Mr.Markus;1814845 said:


> The thieves walked right into the dealership when they were open and loaded up a trailer. http://www.wellingtonadvertiser.com/index.cfm?page=region&region=Erin
> Hey, who's that guy? Braggers gotta brag....


How about bragging about that soccer win, never seen that coming.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1814845 said:


> The thieves walked right into the dealership when they were open and loaded up a trailer. http://www.wellingtonadvertiser.com/index.cfm?page=region&region=Erin
> Hey, who's that guy? Braggers gotta brag....


Nice plug Markus, good cause, well done and brag on!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Good stuff Markus. Nice way to lighten the wallet

My brother goes to to the Clarington branch. They do great things. He is very upset if he doesn't get to visit group once a week. He has many friends there and has learned many skills. 

Someone told him I should buy a REAL truck a GMC. 
Now that's all I hear. REAL truck. More power. Emails me links to autotrader GMCs all the time.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1814910 said:


> Someone told him I should buy a REAL truck a GMC.
> Now that's all I hear. REAL truck. More power. Emails me links to autotrader GMCs all the time.


Sounds like there's still hope for you.

Well done Markus.


----------



## JD Dave

The camera actually made you look slimmer. Very nice.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1814916 said:


> The camera actually made you look slimmer. Very nice.


People that live in glass houses...


----------



## Grassman09

Anyone have a line on disposal bins in the Innisfil/Alliston area? May have to get rid of concrete rubble.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1814975 said:


> People that live in glass houses...


Ha. Forget.............u. Lol


----------



## cet

I went to the Argo game last night, that's 3 hours of my life I won't get back.

Not sure which was worse, the play of the Argo's or the officiating.


----------



## Hysert

Gents. Looking at a used kubota svl 90. Anyone run one on here? And planning on using for snow, how are the track loaders in the snow and how big of a box could it handle? 90hp should take a 10' no problem but what about a 12'


----------



## grandview

cet;1815546 said:


> I went to the Argo game last night, that's 3 hours of my life I won't get back.
> 
> Not sure which was worse, the play of the Argo's or the officiating.


Wait till the Toronto Bills start to play.


----------



## cet

grandview;1815560 said:


> Wait till the Toronto Bills start to play.


The place was so empty there weren't even people there to show you to your seat.

At 1/2 time I saw a big line up in one of the isles. I looked only to find Mayor Ford taking pictures with the fans. That would explain a lot.


----------



## grandview

cet;1815562 said:


> The place was so empty there weren't even people there to show you to your seat.
> 
> At 1/2 time I saw a big line up in one of the isles. I looked only to find Mayor Ford taking pictures with the fans. That would explain a lot.


Was it a white line ?


----------



## cet

grandview;1815564 said:


> Was it a white line ?


There might have been a few in line looking to sell.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Wrong futtball Chris.... 1-0 last 5 minutes wish Id watched it.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1815598 said:


> Wrong futtball Chris.... 1-0 last 5 minutes wish Id watched it.


I'm sure it was a good game. I watched some of it but missed the goal.


----------



## grandview

cet;1815604 said:


> I'm sure it was a good game. I watched some of it but missed the goal.


So you sat there for 6 hours watching this game and sneeze and you missed the only score of the game?


----------



## cet

grandview;1815614 said:


> So you sat there for 6 hours watching this game and sneeze and you missed the only score of the game?


Usually I can make it through and big game but soccer isn't for me. I was channel hoping back and forth. Most of the time when I switched back there was someone on the ground like they had just been shot. You see the replay and think it's a good job they don't play rugby or there would be no one left by the end of the game. I've been to a few games in London and it is totally different in person.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Anything to look out for when buying a used walker mower 
From a home owner with 700 hours model MS36


----------



## Triple L

Get an mc at the least... the ms doesn't have enough power, big enough blower either, you probably wount be happy with it, hydrostats usually go out right around there to 1,000 hrs as well... about $1400 a pop to replace as they can't be repaired


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Roger that tripleL


----------



## cet

I got a call today from my salt salesman at Draglam. First question he asks is if I play golf(LOL).
Told me salt will be going up at least 10% and then he said to buy any salt I can get my hands on. He told me they were looking at buying salt from Brazil.

Just a heads up for those of you that go through a lot.


----------



## schrader

Sounds like we are going to be using more sand again, man I hate clean that stuff up in the spring.


----------



## ff1221

Anybody get dinged in the big safety blitz going on in TO?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Great!!! This is getting un-sustainable


----------



## cet

maybe we should winter south.

I heard there was a blitz in newmarket too.


----------



## grandview

Play the salt guy.you win he drops the price 15% he wins you pay15% more


----------



## cet

He asked me if I play. I said I've been known to play, maybe 50 times a year. He said I'm not playing with. 

Going to play The Granite tomorrow and Taboo on Tuesday. Plus Sat. and Sun.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It would be nice to run a business where you have a record year, control the supply and tell your customers they better buy more at a higher price next year.. What are the chances of a year like last year...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I agree... and I don't trust them


----------



## JD Dave

Draglam brought DKG and I bottles of Crown Royal for a thank you for our business. I don't trust them. There's a good pull in Milton on Saturday if anyone is interested.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1816247 said:


> Draglam brought DKG and I bottles of Crown Royal for a thank you for our business. I don't trust them. There's a good pull in Milton on Saturday if anyone is interested.


I guess they had a good year.

I got 1 of those bottles too. The box the stuff came in was overkill for a pad of paper, pen, hat and bottle.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1816236 said:


> It would be nice to run a business where you have a record year, control the supply and tell your customers they better buy more at a higher price next year.. What are the chances of a year like last year...


It's funny how pricing went back to the original price but now supply is down.

It will be interesting to see what Canadian will be charging. They never raised their price just cut most people off.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1816247 said:


> Draglam brought DKG and I bottles of Crown Royal for a thank you for our business. I don't trust them. There's a good pull in Milton on Saturday if anyone is interested.


I didn't feel shafted last year....but had to buy my guy breakfast. I guess that's a sign of a good businessman. LOL


----------



## DeVries

Mr.Markus;1816236 said:


> It would be nice to run a business where you have a record year, control the supply and tell your customers they better buy more at a higher price next year.. What are the chances of a year like last year...


I think our chances are very good. Just look at all the precip we are having so far and how cool the summer has been. I'm betting on it.


----------



## ff1221

I can handle the snow volumes no problem, just can't take -20 for 3 months!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

MTO her ontario is open and inspecting. Heads Up to anyone travelling there. 

My gear is mostly staying on one site lately and I'm glad to not be experiencing the blitzes.


----------



## Grassman09

ff1221;1816211 said:


> Anybody get dinged in the big safety blitz going on in TO?


Never listen to your buddy. Honked at this crazy chic dancing down speers rd in Oakville at 3rd line.

A minute later Mr MTO officer pulled me over. Hadn't filled out my pre trip for the day and a few days prior. Few other papers I didn't have on me. He said he doesn't have to write me tickets that's what his officers do not him hes a supervisor. But he did anyhow. WOW so unsafe I was not having my papers in the truck. Like really.

What about the dually pickup with a yard a of 3/4 clear in the box towing a bobcat down the 407 with its ass on the ground.

The hour we were on the side of the road almost every truck ran the red light in front of us. Now you have to pay to write your CVOR test. This is all about safety right not money? 

But he did say he didn't want to hurt my business to much and see me out of business and in the un employment line.


----------



## ff1221

Grassman09;1816416 said:


> Never listen to your buddy. Honked at this crazy chic dancing down speers rd in Oakville at 3rd line.
> 
> A minute later Mr MTO officer pulled me over. Hadn't filled out my pre trip for the day and a few days prior. Few other papers I didn't have on me. He said he doesn't have to write me tickets that's what his officers do not him hes a supervisor. But he did anyhow. WOW so unsafe I was not having my papers in the truck. Like really.
> 
> What about the dually pickup with a yard a of 3/4 clear in the box towing a bobcat down the 407 with its ass on the ground.
> 
> The hour we were on the side of the road almost every truck ran the red light in front of us. Now you have to pay to write your CVOR test. This is all about safety right not money?
> 
> But he did say he didn't want to hurt my business to much and see me out of business and in the un employment line.


Shoulda told him you're self employed so you wouldn't be in the unemployment line, you'd have to go get a government job like him!:laughing:


----------



## Hysert

Grassman09;1816416 said:


> Never listen to your buddy. Honked at this crazy chic dancing down speers rd in Oakville at 3rd line.
> 
> A minute later Mr MTO officer pulled me over. Hadn't filled out my pre trip for the day and a few days prior. Few other papers I didn't have on me. He said he doesn't have to write me tickets that's what his officers do not him hes a supervisor. But he did anyhow. WOW so unsafe I was not having my papers in the truck. Like really.
> 
> What about the dually pickup with a yard a of 3/4 clear in the box towing a bobcat down the 407 with its ass on the ground.
> 
> The hour we were on the side of the road almost every truck ran the red light in front of us. Now you have to pay to write your CVOR test. This is all about safety right not money?
> 
> But he did say he didn't want to hurt my business to much and see me out of business and in the un employment line.


Yep saftey is #1. Got one 3 weeks back $240 for incorrectly filling out the check list... for F $$ k sakes I left the odometer reading out whoops sorry sir. Option #2 see ya in court dick


----------



## schrader

Man Im glad all my stuff is in a 3km route, rarely ever see the MTO, always do my paper work just in case but never had an issue yet.


----------



## cet

There is no excuse for not filling out the book. It takes about 1 minute if you're not actually going to check the truck. The ticket is $390, that should be incentive enough. The book is the drivers ticket so my guys fill it out every time.


----------



## schrader

Hey Dean its a good thing you didn't waste your time coming to that auction yesterday, everything went real expensive. I saw a 10 year old kubota Z326 with 4200 hrs on it go for 5K, was hoping to score a deal an a jet ski but they were real popular and went for too much. Guess I will have to keep shopping for a weekend toy.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I didnt have much time to hit up an auction. I had a guy quit a week back and ever since Ive just been cutting without him. Crazy how a bad attitude can slow you down so much. Myself and rookie Ben shaved 30 man hours off our route by stepping it up a notch and making a few changes. Blows my mind how that can happen. That and I have a renovation of a unit in my plaza. The oldest tenant (autoglass) got bought out by speedy and we couldnt come to terms. Turning an old shop into a clothing store. 1400 tiles to lay. My little guy sure likes to see me when I get home. Im so tanned I think he thinks Im 
go-diego-go.  Stanley Cup was in town this weekend. Justin Williams play for the LA Kings and has brought it home to Cobourg where he grew up a few times now as he keeps winning it.


----------



## schrader

Ahh I remember the Diego/Dora days, enjoy them they go by fast. Been crazy busy at work and doing stuff around the house this year, gong to take some time off and enjoy whats left of summer before I get back in to the crazy winter hours.


----------



## cet

schrader;1816531 said:


> Ahh I remember the Diego/Dora days, enjoy them they go by fast. Been crazy busy at work and doing stuff around the house this year, gong to take some time off and enjoy whats left of summer before I get back in to the crazy winter hours.


Don't go home for lunch or you might have to re live them!!

Summer is flying by as it always does. Hoping to go away soon but I need to get some work finished first.

Cobourg made the news last week with the Stanley Cup being there.


----------



## cet

Coming home tonight the guy in front of me, from Alberta just pulled out of the Lowe's and was stopped at the red light. I look at his car and he has 3 4'x8'x1" pieces of Styrofoam duck taped to the roof of his car. Well he made it less the 500 yards and they flew off in every direction.


----------



## Hysert

schrader;1816531 said:


> Ahh I remember the Diego/Dora days, enjoy them they go by fast. Been crazy busy at work and doing stuff around the house this year, gong to take some time off and enjoy whats left of summer before I get back in to the crazy winter hours.


Cant believe how time flys once you have kids. My boy starts JK in September and life kinda smacks you straight In the face. Its tough to manage work with family as I try and spend as much as I can with him! As long as foods on his plate and the bills are payed life is good!!!!


----------



## ff1221

cet;1816679 said:


> Coming home tonight the guy in front of me, from Alberta just pulled out of the Lowe's and was stopped at the red light. I look at his car and he has 3 4'x8'x1" pieces of Styrofoam duck taped to the roof of his car. Well he made it less the 500 yards and they flew off in every direction.


That's Awesome, can't fix stupid! I worked in a lumber yard when I was a teenager and it was amazing the way people transported stuff away from there.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

One of my larger sites that I service with an all in price just went 24 hours. They understand it will be more money but the big question is how much. It was 6am to 10 pm (16 hours). To 24 hours. The difference being 8 hours. 8/24 is 33%. Increase 30% and be happy 
It's a long term contract and they brought it up


----------



## ff1221

That'll keep you busy Dean!


----------



## schrader

It's starting to feel more like fall than the middle of summer, wonder if we will get an early winter again.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

last night we had the loudest thunder I have ever heard 

It poured all night here and now just spitting. 

Who's buying new plows?


----------



## schrader

I think Im going to go with the Machinability on my 6430, just have to break open the wallet, seems like I never stop spending.


----------



## DeVries

I'm looking for a metal pless in the next few weeks for my 5101.


----------



## cet

I'm trying to buy nothing. This pricing scares me right now. I'm on the last year of 1 contract and the second last year of another. I might get skunked on one and the other I wasn't near the lowest but they gave it to me because I've been with them over 20 years.

I'm hoping for another killer winter. We only run 5 hours work for each piece of equipment so when the bigger snowfalls hit it's no big deal. My guys like the loader work and the guys with too much work just seem to skip their schools until the next night.


----------



## ff1221

Holding steady with what I have, too many summertime purchases to pay for. I'm hoping for a good solid winter but not till December!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

You going to run the 5101 with a loader or under mount?
I bought a second 5083e. they are great priced tractors for snow and I like the size 

I'll take some pictures ofte kubota metal pless. It's a neat hookup.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I need to buy some items. Not familiar with westerns new electronics. Is like to sell blades and buy new


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hey cet for the record I'm first in line for your loader an that gmc7500 when and if you don't need it. Lol


----------



## Country Road

*Air-Flo Spreaders*

Hey Guys, Looking for your opinions on Air-Flo Spreaders. We are looking to take them on at a Distribution level for Ontario. Air-Flo has been around for quite some time but has gone through a few distributors. Walker Equipment sold them years ago and then went under. They then went to Barrett Marketing who also went bankrupt. The last few years they have been factory direct to Ontario. This has caused issues with timely supply of parts and brokerage/freight costs. They are priced way less than Snow-Ex and about on par or slightly less than Salt Dogg. If we do this we are "all in" and will stock every model and every part.

Mark @ Country Road Distributing


----------



## BC Handyman

Weather here.....Hot as Hell!!


----------



## DeVries

MIDTOWNPC;1817778 said:


> You going to run the 5101 with a loader or under mount?
> I bought a second 5083e. they are great priced tractors for snow and I like the size
> 
> I'll take some pictures ofte kubota metal pless. It's a neat hookup.


I'm running it with the loader and with a box scrapper that also sits on the back of it for pulling driveways and docks and have for the last three years but I always hold my breath that it doesn't get tweaked. Looking for an under mount.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries;1817848 said:


> I'm running it with the loader and with a box scrapper that also sits on the back of it for pulling driveways and docks and have for the last three years but I always hold my breath that it doesn't get tweaked. Looking for an under mount.


I think with the storm/metalp blade you can run under mount drop the blade and still use the loader if you have to stack or push back. It sits so much closer then an hla but I think you have to watch the wings on the tires. You should post some pics.


----------



## Grassman09

Country Road;1817792 said:


> Hey Guys, Looking for your opinions on Air-Flo Spreaders. We are looking to take them on at a Distribution level for Ontario. Air-Flo has been around for quite some time but has gone through a few distributors. Walker Equipment sold them years ago and then went under. They then went to Barrett Marketing who also went bankrupt. The last few years they have been factory direct to Ontario. This has caused issues with timely supply of parts and brokerage/freight costs. They are priced way less than Snow-Ex and about on par or slightly less than Salt Dogg. If we do this we are "all in" and will stock every model and every part.
> 
> Mark @ Country Road Distributing


Mike,

I heard the same issues from a Dealer in Milton. Well Former dealer. He wont sell there stuff. Hard to get parts and they fight tooth and nail on warranty repairs. Parts take some time to arrive here. I would assume it has more to do with parts and everything coming out of the USA. Too much hassle for some.

I believe he sold 2 poly electrics spreaders to the Jail in Milton and they like the units. Chain drive vs auger.

I've seen plenty of guys running the the Air-Flo Mss the lil tailgate model that handles bulk very well then any of the others that claim they do.

Ed Stewarts sold there product and I thought G.C. Duke was the distributor. Barret Marketing used to handle Blizzard plows for a bit.


----------



## DeVries

What a freeking gong show this is going to be especially for the long weekend.

http://toronto.ctvnews.ca/toronto-b...skyway-after-truck-hits-scaffolding-1.1941097

Good thing we are not working in Burlington for the next week.


----------



## Grassman09

I'm guessing he didn't see those new lights they have installed in either direction on the qew that flash or something they say overheight.


----------



## Grassman09

A friend from here sent me a few pics from the scene.


----------



## Grassman09

Ironically that looks like a scrap metal dump truck. Lots to haul now.


----------



## SHAWZER

At least he will not or should not be driving for many years to come.


----------



## ff1221

Amazing he never killed anybody, long before he got to the bridge, considering he's been charged with impaired!


----------



## SHAWZER

Not sure how the driver in the truck beside him was not killed , not much left of the cab .


----------



## Hysert

Got a basement to do in burlington next week SOB. looks like were starting early early... what is up with these people and drinking and driving??? Had a new leather set delivered last week by the same race of people, It came at 9:45pm and the 2 guys were completely smashed when they showed up. First thing they asked for was a beer or shot.  Wheres are law enforcment or MTO when you need them. Amazing no one working on the bridge was killed. Im betting it will be closed for a month....


----------



## Alpha Property

man you guys have been quiet, I heard today that middle of the week last week that all of clintar in St. Catharines stuff was seized and locked up, and all contracts are not going to be compleated.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Can you go after their stuff?


----------



## schrader

Accuweather is calling for a return of the polar vortex by mid september. Looks like it could be another long cold winter, not what us contract guys want to hear.


----------



## ff1221

I can't handle anymore of these 5 month landscaping seasons!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, nuts! Summer is flying by


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1820384 said:


> yeah, nuts! Summer is flying by


As much as I hate winter I work far less hour's


----------



## grandview

ff1221;1820377 said:


> I can't handle anymore of these 5 month landscaping seasons!


Bite your tounge



cet;1820685 said:


> As much as I hate winter I work far less hour's


36 holes of golf don't count as work


----------



## DeVries

Alpha Property;1820150 said:


> man you guys have been quiet, I heard today that middle of the week last week that all of clintar in St. Catharines stuff was seized and locked up, and all contracts are not going to be compleated.


Clintar Hamilton branch is servicing their sites for the interm. They hired all st Catherines employees for now too.


----------



## Triple L

Funny all this Clintar talk... I was hired to fix a Clintar patio they put in which has fallen apart due to wall failure... pretty sad this might be 4 years old when they attempted to have a "hard scape" division... Clearly that didn't go over well


----------



## cet

grandview;1820693 said:


> Bite your tounge
> 
> 36 holes of golf don't count as work


Most days it's torture the way I'm playing.


----------



## snowman4

Any of you plowing with a 6.2 Gas Ford? Would I be crazy?


----------



## Triple L

snowman4;1821035 said:


> Any of you plowing with a 6.2 Gas Ford? Would I be crazy?


So what.... you think it's not gonna have enough power???


----------



## DKG

I have a 2012 F-350 with a 6.2L gas motor. I am very pleased with it. It has plenty of power, and the milage is way better than the old V10's


----------



## dycproperties

I have a 6.2 in my 2011 f250 and it has plenty of power to push a 9'2 vxt. In my opinion it's the best gas engine ford has put in a truck as far as power and fuel economy go.


----------



## potskie

snowman4;1821035 said:


> Any of you plowing with a 6.2 Gas Ford? Would I be crazy?


My teeny tiny 5.4L Triton shoves my XLS around with a blade full just fine and dandy. So I think you're fine with a 6.2L lol.


----------



## snowman4

Thanks guys. I'm used to running things a wee bit bigger than gas pick-up trucks!
I was more referring to brutal fuel economy and transmission issues.


----------



## snowman4

This is what I'm used to plowing with...


----------



## Mr.Markus

First time ever I had to dig out a sweatshirt and turn on the truck heater in August...


----------



## grandview

Mr.Markus;1821346 said:


> First time ever I had to dig out a sweatshirt and turn on the truck heater in August...


No kidding,cutting grass today with a sweatshirt and couldn't even break a sweat.:realmad:


----------



## ff1221

I put the plow on the truck and hand delivered all my contracts!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I just finished helping a friend do a stamped concrete patio in Bradford. It was well over 2.5 hrs before we could get on it because of the temps. 

I used to do quite a bit of it when my uncle Paul was with us and I worked for him. I haven't done any stamped since I have had the company for the last 6 years. The driver who showed up was the same one we used to work with almost daily in 07/08. He remembered me, my uncle, a bunch of our work etc.. was pretty cool like deja vu.


----------



## ff1221

Found this article, thought some might find it interesting.

http://misc.thestar.com/interactivegraphic/salt_mine/longform.html


----------



## SHAWZER

That is a lot of cool information , wonder what happens in 2022 when the mineral lease runs out ?


----------



## grandview

Nice job Winnipeg

http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/0...lt-before-winter-strikes-again/?__federated=1


----------



## Hysert

Anyone selling a truck mount leaf vac loader??? PM me.


----------



## SHAWZER

Very quiet on here . Maybe people freaking out about prediction of another long , hard winter. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## ff1221

Ya we're all busting our ass to get things done before the Polar Vortex!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha - yeah, we are just getting into snow mode planning now. We have to order stuff now or we won't see it till December.

My biggest frustration with Property Manager's is that many of them will be letting us know at the end of October for decent sized contracts.

It isn't enough time to be properly organized, and it would be in their interests to let us know now...


----------



## schrader

Ya got to love that two week notice that you have been awarded the contract, then the scramble to get ready before the snow flies. Just ordered a new machinablity wing plow 6 weeks for delivery.


----------



## Mr.Markus

We know how you really feel Jon...


----------



## Grassman09

If anyone needs a 5 yard stainless salter with pre wet I've got one for sale. Put it in use late Jan but the Truck its on spends more time at the local Mechanic shop then it has Salting or Plowing.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

We took the ALS ice bucket challenge and had some fun with it. Most importantly, raised another $200





.


----------



## ff1221

That's great! My son did it on Saturday and we used the Mini-Ex and 30" grade bucket.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol, that's a good one too. At first, I thought this was a really stupid trend because a lot of people were splashing water on themselves and claiming it helps cure ALS. Apparently, a few understand that the donation is the part that matters. The numbers are quite impressive.


----------



## DeVries

Anyone have info on the Terra star's? Looking at buying them but don't see to many around yet.


----------



## schrader

DeVries;1824150 said:


> Anyone have info on the Terra star's? Looking at buying them but don't see to many around yet.


Buddy of mine bought one last fall, truck shut down during its first regen, dealer had to re flash an update and it was good to go after that. Don't think he has had any other issues with it but it seems like a huge truck for a payload that is similar to a F550.


----------



## Triple L

DeVries;1824150 said:


> Anyone have info on the Terra star's? Looking at buying them but don't see to many around yet.


I've test drove one and loved it, better yet they just added the 6 speed Allison to it before it was only a 5 speed, and now you can get an exhaust brake, something they didn't have before both of which were huge turn offs for me... hard to beat as you can get an 8k front axle, 4x4, Allison transmission, air ride suspension in a true commercial truck not a pickup with a double frame... do a dpf delete and it would be unstoppable!!!


----------



## SHAWZER

Anyone else thinking about winter today ? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Hysert

Just picked up this svl90. Ran it for 5hrs a few weeks back when my dealer had it traded in. Was really happy with the power and the under carriage is the easyest to clean that ive ran... ran bobcats and deeres but im a dye hard kubota guy.. what can I say ive owned 5 now and never had a major issue what so ever. This ones got 1400hrs with heat and power attach, first year for the cab option so its alittle ruff on the edges but works. The tracks are whipped so im looking for some input on tracks. Currantly looking at camoplast SD which they say are allseason tracks. Im gonna use it for snow so some help on tracks would be great!!! Think im gonna put a western prodigy on it but im gonna widen it to 11 foot, with 90hp it should push lots.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hysert;1824378 said:


> Just picked up this svl90. Ran it for 5hrs a few weeks back when my dealer had it traded in. Was really happy with the power and the under carriage is the easyest to clean that ive ran... ran bobcats and deeres but im a dye hard kubota guy.. what can I say ive owned 5 now and never had a major issue what so ever. This ones got 1400hrs with heat and power attach, first year for the cab option so its alittle ruff on the edges but works. The tracks are whipped so im looking for some input on tracks. Currantly looking at camoplast SD which they say are allseason tracks. Im gonna use it for snow so some help on tracks would be great!!! Think im gonna put a western prodigy on it but im gonna widen it to 11 foot, with 90hp it should push lots.


You won't use near all 90 on snow. I bought Bridgestone polar treads and they work great. Just make sure that you get 12s because the 18s are like skates.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER;1824304 said:


> Anyone else thinking about winter today ? :laughing::laughing:


I got an RFP in the fax machine today...:laughing:


----------



## Grassman09

Seen these guys working at the Rainbow Bridge Today. Looks familiar.

Speaking of tampering with the emission stuff. I've thought of doing it to my ford as the in town heavy usage mileage is pretty bad 350km to a 85 Liter tank. The open road I can go from Burtom Mi to Chicago and roll in on fumes. Not sure what the MTO fine is.

The new NSC11B periodic motor vehicle inspection (PMVI) standard set to go into effect in January 2015 will require inspectors to document the presence of an emissions system malfunction indicator light. What's more, they'll also be required to fail trucks showing signs of emissions system tampering.

Rolf VanderZwaag revealed new details about the impending standard during his keynote address at the Canadian Fleet Maintenance Seminar June 18. Ontario has already committed to the new standard, but Rolf acknowledged other provinces could still opt out. Also, since a visual inspection is all that's required, one could argue that the new inspection requirement will do little to detect or discourage tampering, since an empty DPF canister could appear at a glance to be compliant. (An emissions systems malfunction light will not result in a fail).

Still, it's an interesting development, and owner/ops (or carriers, for that matter) who have completely removed diesel particulate filters or blatantly messed with their emissions systems in other obvious ways may be left scrambling. Imagine paying thousands of dollars to have the emissions system removed or tampered with and then having to pay another few grand to get the truck put back into compliance so that you can pass the PMVI. Go here for more details about the new PMVI standard.

CONCORD, Ont. - The new NSC11B periodic motor vehicle inspection (PMVI) standard, to be introduced by Ontario in 2015, will see trucks showing evidence of emissions system tampering failed.

The Ontario Trucking Association's Rolf VanderZwaag made the announcement during a speech at the Canadian Fleet Maintenance Seminar tonight.

Trucks displaying an emissions system malfunction indicator light will pass, but the presence of the malfunction light will be indicated on the inspection report. The new standard will potentially sideline trucks that have had their emissions system - including SCR, EGR, DPF or catalytic converter - visibly tampered with.

So-called DPF Delete services promise to remove emissions systems, improving fuel economy and reliability. An investigation into the process conducted in March 2013 by Truck News revealed the procedure is widely available and quite popular in Canada.

While tampering with the emissions system will render trucks unroadworthy under the new NSC11B standard in 2015, the question will be asked, does the regulation have enough teeth to discourage tampering?

While Ontario has committed to the new requirements, other provinces still have the option to opt out. And the PMVI standard requires only a visual inspection of equipment, so it's possible that tampering will go undetected during an annual inspection.

VanderZwaag told maintenance managers in attendance that Ontario will be adopting the new standard on Jan. 1, 2015, though early adoption is permitted. Final approvals of the new PMVI standard are underway and it will soon be published.

Changes from Reg. 611 to the NSC11B 2006 standard, adopted already by most other provinces but not Ontario, are drastic, but the changes from the 2006 standard to the 2015 version are subtle.

"We don't expect an extension of the educational period going forward, it will come into place Jan. 1, 2015," VanderZwaag warned. "So you better start thinking of how you're going to implement it."


----------



## DeVries

Getting your contraband taken away again Dave?


----------



## DeVries

Hysert;1824378 said:


> Just picked up this svl90. Ran it for 5hrs a few weeks back when my dealer had it traded in. Was really happy with the power and the under carriage is the easyest to clean that ive ran... ran bobcats and deeres but im a dye hard kubota guy.. what can I say ive owned 5 now and never had a major issue what so ever. This ones got 1400hrs with heat and power attach, first year for the cab option so its alittle ruff on the edges but works. The tracks are whipped so im looking for some input on tracks. Currantly looking at camoplast SD which they say are allseason tracks. Im gonna use it for snow so some help on tracks would be great!!! Think im gonna put a western prodigy on it but im gonna widen it to 11 foot, with 90hp it should push lots.


I got a Bobcat vee blade for that machine if you are interested. Like new only used one season (2012).


----------



## JD Dave

I talked to Cargill today and the final salt prices won't be released until next week but he said that 10% is around what to expect more to pay.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1824815 said:


> I talked to Cargill today and the final salt prices won't be released until next week but he said that 10% is around what to expect more to pay.


Cargill called me a few weeks back. He told me to buy any salt I can get my hands on. Not sure what is going on this year. I just got back from Boston. They had 2 huge piles tarped on the dock.

Canadian seems to be the fairest out there but once they cut you off you're done. Might have to drop a few loads on the ground and cover them. Something tells me this year might be a lot like last year.


----------



## schrader

I use to like you Chris, I'm really not looking forward to another winter like last year. Just worked way too many hours for to long and made little money at the end of it, but win some loose some. My gut tells me we are in for another long cold one, spending money like crazy on some new equipment to prep for another winter.


----------



## cet

Don't worry, you're not alone.

I'm trying to spend zero but that won't happen. I'm on the last year of 1 contract that I'll be real surprised if I get it again and the second last year of another. I'm right in the ball park when I price per plow and per salt but usually high when I price the all in one's. Guys just don't realize how many times they actually go out. Even to go out and do a partial salt we usually go through 1/2 the material but the truck still drives the whole route and the driver gets the same money so how can guys not include this in their pricing.

Getting close to retiring so maybe it's a good thing. I was away the last 18 days. Went to Quebec, Vermont and Boston. I'll say they take things a little easier in Boston and Vermont. Downtown old Quebec was crazy but the restaurants were empty, they must be hurting.


----------



## schrader

Glad you are getting some time off to enjoy life. Retirement is a few years off for me so I need to keep working but it is getting tough to make money in the winter. Maybe I'm crazy but if I'm up and working at 2:00 in the morning in the worst of weather with no weekends or holidays it should pay well but everyone wants to cut the price.


----------



## SHAWZER

Last winter was rough for anyone with seasonal contracts , glad my other per push clients are good and most paid faster with a hard winter . Thumbs Up


----------



## G.Landscape

Anyone know of reasonably priced dump sites open on the weekend around Kitchener/Waterloo. By reasonable I mean not $35/ton the dump charges.


----------



## cet

G.Landscape;1825189 said:


> Anyone know of reasonably priced dump sites open on the weekend around Kitchener/Waterloo. By reasonable I mean not $35/ton the dump charges.


Not that I can help but are you looking for clean fill dumps? Garbage around here is $100/tonne.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yeah depends what you're dumping. Kijiji is sometimes good for clean fill, dumps here are $70/tonne .


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hey guys, looking for replacement tailgate salters for dump inserts or full size electric replacement tailgate salters like bonnell or swenson's. 

Thanks!


----------



## Triple L

Smarten up and run a v box jon, bet the savings will pay for the unit in the first year lol


----------



## DeVries

There are 4 Swenson spreaders at the old Clintar yard look to be 4 yards that are on the auction block. Hydro units too.


----------



## BC Handyman

this week is suppose to get down to 5c overnights here, big & qiuck change from the 30-40c weather I had for over 2 months. Hoping the grass will stop growing soon.


----------



## cet

Triple L;1825386 said:


> Smarten up and run a v box jon, bet the savings will pay for the unit in the first year lol


4 yard salter in the back of one of those F350's.


----------



## cet

This is a deal.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-hand-tool/ottawa/salt-spreader/1013092481?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## SHAWZER

Maybe my son could strap that on top of his ford focus and bring it home to me . Got me thinking now, don't like doing that on sundays . :laughing:


----------



## snowman4

cet;1825420 said:


> This is a deal.
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-hand-tool/ottawa/salt-spreader/1013092481?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


I might have to make the 5 minute drive


----------



## Hysert

Like most of you. My boy went on the school bus for the first time. I must say it was vary emotional for me and my wife, hes are only child and was an invitro baby which made us drive to T.O. for 6months and cost 20gs to have him!! And worth every penny!!! Just tough to realise how fast life goes by!!! On another note all my snow contracts are back even with an increase... hopen the pridictions are wrong cause wifey wants a new kitchen and I dont want to hire people to do the work would rather do myself now that I have time in the winter with the boy in school


----------



## Neige

Hey everyone, just thought I would share some news I got from the US. Most smaller companies that use 1000 tons or less are seeing anywhere from 25 - 50 % increase in the salt pricing this year. Lots of them cannot even get a guarantee they will get what they have ordered. They have been buying salt and negotiating prices for the last 3 months. You may want to lock in real quick, I am afraid the run on salt will be like 5 years ago.
Good luck to you all. tymusicussmileyflag


----------



## Triple L

Who's all going to the farm show next week??? Gtg??? Maybe Wednesday?


----------



## Neige

Wish I was around, will be in Lansing MI. Maybe next time.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That's crazy!!!! I can deal with 10percent, but that's nuts. I don't get how people will afford this, and what about the hype rumours last year.


----------



## cet

Triple L;1826012 said:


> Who's all going to the farm show next week??? Gtg??? Maybe Wednesday?


I should be able to make that.


----------



## schrader

You might have to cancel a round of golf to make it? If salt goes up that much we will be sanding like crazy because there is no way I can afford that. Wont have my pricing in until middle of October.


----------



## dingybigfoot

The salt situation should be interesting this year.


----------



## cet

I emailed Cargil this morning looking for salt prices. They called me back to say they are not sure of the price but for sure it will be over $80/tonne. I asked him how much for 200 tonnes if I took delivery before Sept 30 and got quoted $80/tonne.

Decided to call Canadian. $77.50/tonne and their supply is the same as every year. 

Let the BS begin. I thin Cargil was the first to price gouge last year and it looks as if they are going to start right from the get go this year.


----------



## JD Dave

Cargill never changed there price for me last year. I havn't talked to Canadian yet but your price makes me happy.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1826562 said:


> Cargill never changed there price for me last year. I havn't talked to Canadian yet but your price makes me happy.


The guy from Cargill also told me they are dropping 20% of their customers, take that with a grain of salt. Last year was the first year I ever bought from them and they're offering me salt again this year.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1826583 said:


> The guy from Cargill also told me they are dropping 20% of their customers, take that with a grain of salt. Last year was the first year I ever bought from them and they're offering me salt again this year.


I wonder what Draglam will want for salt this year? They seem to be the ones that get greedy.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1826588 said:


> I wonder what Draglam will want for salt this year? They seem to be the ones that get greedy.


Salt Depot hasn't even returned my call. They're normally good to deal with but talking to someone besides office staff is next to impossible.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

cet;1826592 said:


> Salt Depot hasn't even returned my call. They're normally good to deal with but talking to someone besides office staff is next to impossible.


Try calling 9054792113(roman building) I haven't called with respect to salt this year, but I but gravel and concrete off them and I usually find them easy to get it touch with.


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1826657 said:


> Try calling 9054792113(roman building) I haven't called with respect to salt this year, but I but gravel and concrete off them and I usually find them easy to get it touch with.


They use those trucks to deliver the salt. Knowing the price from Canadian gave me piece of mind, I heard so many rumors.


----------



## cet

Had a blonde moment yesterday. That was Draglam salt I was talking about not Cargill. 
Draglam called back this morning and said $77 for anything I take before Sept. 30


----------



## SHAWZER

Hey Dave , you pulling in Owen Sound on Sept. 5 th. ?


----------



## BC Handyman

It got down to 2c last night here, & a few surrounding areas up in the mountains got their first snow.....wont be too long untill I get my first snow, but it is suppose to get a few deg warmer over next few days.


----------



## grandview

Nice day today and tomorrow almost 90!


----------



## cet

grandview;1827012 said:


> Nice day today and tomorrow almost 90!


To hot for me, almost to hot to golf.


----------



## grandview

cet;1827023 said:


> To hot for me, *almost* to hot to golf.


wesport


----------



## Hysert

Been off a few days, dealing with a kidney stone... would have rather been sweeting in this heat wave then dealing with the stone pain... morphin is great tho  especially with a beer or four. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grass here looks amazing...I love the heat, most of my customers only used their pools a few times if that this year and they were all closed by labour day, now they get the heat. 
My wife left for Paris on Monday so I can get some work done and not feel guilty..


----------



## grandview

American rock salt sent me a quote for salt picked up at the dock,70.00 a ton.


----------



## cet

grandview;1827246 said:


> American rock salt sent me a quote for salt picked up at the dock,70.00 a ton.


Add 10% to get it to tonne's and then add 12% to get it to monopoly money, $86.25.


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1826592 said:


> Salt Depot hasn't even returned my call. They're normally good to deal with but talking to someone besides office staff is next to impossible.


I called yesterday got some Indian guy who spoke broken English. Tried to buy from them last year but were not taking new biz. Left a message for Mario or Tony whatever his name is. We shall see..

I got the pre pay letter from Draglam as well. Don't want to use them anymore really.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1827509 said:


> I called yesterday got some Indian guy who spoke broken English. Tried to buy from them last year but were not taking new biz. Left a message for Mario or Tony whatever his name is. We shall see..
> 
> I got the pre pay letter from Draglam as well. Don't want to use them anymore really.


Tony is one of the owners.


----------



## grandview

Grassman09;1827509 said:


> I called yesterday got some Indian guy who spoke broken English. Tried to buy from them last year but were not taking new biz. Left a message for Mario or Tony whatever his name is. We shall see..
> 
> I got the pre pay letter from Draglam as well. Don't want to use them anymore really.


I get the same thing when I call Canada


----------



## cet

grandview;1827526 said:


> I get the same thing when I call Canada


I blocked your # with the "do not call list".


----------



## schrader

Hey guys if any one is looking for a used snowing for this season I am selling mine, works great just updating to a new Machinability.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipment/barrie/hla-9-15-snowing/1017002713?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Neige

Come on down to Canada's Outdoor Farm show in Woodstock Ontario.
The Metal Pless booth can be found on 7th lane S. Jason and Nick will be happy to welcome you.http://www.outdoorfarmshow.com/exhibitors.html#M


----------



## forbidden

Aaaaaand let the season begin. Ughhh so not ready for it. I liked Texas and Arizona last winter much better.


----------



## forbidden

In the market for a larger truck for our commercial hauling business as well. I am presently using a 2013 F450 but it now has 240,000km on it in 1 year and 5 months. Looking for a SportChassis or even a cab chassis that I can put a sleeper on. Anyone have some leads out there at all? I spent a crapload of time in Ontario and the general GTA area all summer but had zero time to stop and smell the roses.


----------



## DeVries

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...er/1016457628?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Older but in great shape and reliable. New truck is on its way


----------



## Triple L

.............


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1828084 said:


> .............


Tell us how you really feel chad.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1828127 said:


> Tell us how you really feel chad.


Haha I was actually just asking how the 6.7 powertoke held up with racking that many km's on, but then I seen in another thread it hasn't missed a beat so I retracted my question


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The 6.7 has been a rockstar for us. We just are selling our last 6.4 this weekend. Have one 6.0 and the rest at 6.7. If anyone is looking for a supercab 6.7, short box, let me know. We screwed up our order and don't really want the shortbox's. They are heavily discounted due to volume order.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1828138 said:


> Haha I was actually just asking how the 6.7 powertoke held up with racking that many km's on, but then I seen in another thread it hasn't missed a beat so I retracted my question


I know a guy who seams to be having some transmission issues in his.

Any word on what the 6.7s get without a dpf? I heard you cant even get tuners from the US anymore to rectify the issue of no dpf and urea.

250-300kms working in town towing trailers is not fantastic. But a $2000 fine or whatever it may be isn't either.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1828294 said:


> I know a guy who seams to be having some transmission issues in his.
> 
> Any word on what the 6.7s get without a dpf? I heard you cant even get tuners from the US anymore to rectify the issue of no dpf and urea.
> 
> 250-300kms working in town towing trailers is not fantastic. But a $2000 fine or whatever it may be isn't either.


Where do you get $2000 from, it's $300 last I heard, or about a months worth of fuel savings LOL


----------



## Ant118

anyone have any blades for sale? looking for 8.5 +


----------



## cet

Ant118;1828565 said:


> anyone have any blades for sale? looking for 8.5 +


I still have the Fisher MM1 8.5 V. Plow only.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1828367 said:


> Where do you get $2000 from, it's $300 last I heard, or about a months worth of fuel savings LOL


I wasn't sure what the current fine was. Could they pull you off the road if the guy was a real dick?


----------



## ff1221

Grassman09;1828294 said:


> I know a guy who seams to be having some transmission issues in his.
> 
> Any word on what the 6.7s get without a dpf? I heard you cant even get tuners from the US anymore to rectify the issue of no dpf and urea.
> 
> 250-300kms working in town towing trailers is not fantastic. But a $2000 fine or whatever it may be isn't either.


That's nuts, I get 500-600kms out of my 6.0 gasser pulling trailers around town!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

He has a stupid small tank


----------



## Mr.Markus

To give the f350 a better payload it only takes 20L at a time...


----------



## Grassman09

Pristine PM ltd;1828921 said:


> He has a stupid small tank


Yea the dumb def tank takes away from the fuel tank.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1828928 said:


> To give the f350 a better payload it only takes 20L at a time...


That's usually enough to get it to the mechanic.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1828921 said:


> He has a stupid small tank


Even my old LMM with the tiny 96 liter tank gets 500 km's and all it does is tow everyday 5200 lbs, grass mans truck is getting terrible economy he has to be at 30l/100!!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Wonder how many people have their snow tires on in Calgary...


----------



## schrader

I would laugh but I know our turn is coming.


----------



## grandview

Mr.Markus;1829238 said:


> Wonder how many people have their snow tires on in Calgary...


Don't you mean Chuck wagon?


----------



## SHAWZER

I hate dealing with woman on the wording of snow contracts , I definitely think from other side of my brain . They seem to like making something straight forward complicated .


----------



## grandview

SHAWZER;1830062 said:


> I hate dealing with woman on the wording of snow contracts , I definitely think from other side of my brain . They seem to like making something straight forward complicated .


Maybe it was because you patted her on the ass and told her to get you beer while you talk business to man manager :laughing:


----------



## SHAWZER

Wow , its just like you were standing there with me . :laughing::laughing:


----------



## cet

I'm close to turning the furnace on. I can't believe how cold it is. Suppose to be 5 overnight. Might not be a shorts day golfing tomorrow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I lit the pilots in my fireplaces..took a day off partly due to weather the other part cause I'm in a downer....wife comes home from vacation tonight. Extra work piled on for tomorrow.


----------



## grandview

Mr.Markus;1830511 said:


> I lit the pilots in my fireplaces..took a day off partly due to weather the other part cause I'm in a downer....wife comes home from vacation tonight. Extra work piled on for tomorrow.


Make sure the gf gets all her stuff out the house beforehand


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1830511 said:


> I lit the pilots in my fireplaces..took a day off partly due to weather the other part cause I'm in a downer....wife comes home from vacation tonight. Extra work piled on for tomorrow.


No wonder you wear shorts, sounds like your wife is wearing the pants.


----------



## Mr.Markus

2 weeks of solutide... you can't hurt me. I get a vacation without going anywhere or spending a dime.:laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

I met the nicest mto officer today, 1 km from my house. He probably wasn't happy to be working Sunday. Pointed out some small issues that he knew I was aware of and let me on my way with the comment "you look like you're trying!"
Sounded like every teacher I ever had in high school( and some girlfriends)
I don't envy their jobs at all. People kept stopping to ask him questions while he was dealing with my paperwork to the point where I was about to lose it on somebody . Let him do his job so I can be on my way.
I think your demeanour has a lot to do with how well you'll do in an inspection.


----------



## cet

Was this more then just a check of your paperwork. Did he go through your truck.


----------



## Triple L

I've been stopped twice this summer, mostly paperwork but the one guy did walk around the truck... both times drove away laughing


----------



## Mr.Markus

He went over the whole thing , took about 35 minutes.
A few years ago I made my own trip inspects 8 to a page front and back, I have been through a few with them. And they liked them. I didn't attach a schedule 1 to them though and he called me on it. He was nice and gave me a copy to get through the day legal. He also didn't like a plug on my trailer sidewall which I owned up to when he asked, I plugged it in May and haven't lost any psi but knew better than telling him that.


----------



## cet

You only need a schedule 1 in the truck, correct?

I have a laminated copy in each truck.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yes, I thought I had an old book behind the seat but I didn't. Didn't fine me but would've been an easy $110 for them.


----------



## Hysert

This topic is a coincidence for me. Just was in welland for my 2 tickets. Got them dropped down and no points or cvor record. In my case the officer was in a bad mood from the get go? At the end of the day, me and a buddy had a fun afternoon watching are legal system in action??


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1831114 said:


> Yes, I thought I had an old book behind the seat but I didn't. Didn't fine me but would've been an easy $110 for them.


I've found the actual MTO officers to be a pleasant easy going bunch. As long as you are obviously trying and don't have any blaring safety issues they send you on your way. I've been pulled over by them and inspected in Putnam and King City scales by them. Even when things were wrong so long as it wasn't a massive issue or there weren't a bunch they've always sent me packing no fines. One even sent me packing with a fresh CVSA sticker while I was 700 KG over my license... He said under 1000 KG over isn't worth making a fuss over lol

It's the regional dinks that always give me problems. Over everything...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

anyone want to start sharing some prices on plows and blades.
seems that prices are different everywhere

8ft live edge pusher
wideout
913 metalpless 
under mount for tractor
live edge option


----------



## DeVries

I'd be. Are we doing this publicly or via P.M?

I'm in for a 9/13 metal pless


----------



## schrader

Why not post it so everyone can see. 9-14' Machinability wing plow with dual electric valves loader mount, $11,100.


----------



## Grassman09

Got a flyer in the mail today with some prices. Live Edges Dean.


----------



## Grassman09

On another note was at the L.O. show today. Salt and insurance were big topics. 

How are they getting numbers? 250lbs per ace 500lbs is somewhat heavy and 1000 is extremely heavy. That wasn't made clear.


----------



## DeVries

Metal pless 9-14 blade and undercarriage $17,300.00.No electric valves straight plumbed.


----------



## cet

DeVries;1832166 said:


> Metal pless 9-14 blade and undercarriage $17,300.00.No electric valves straight plumbed.


Seems like everything is going up except plowing prices.


----------



## greywynd

cet;1832182 said:


> Seems like everything is going up except plowing prices.


Does that show in your golf scores this year too?


----------



## Triple L

cet;1832182 said:


> Seems like everything is going up except plowing prices.


That's not even live edge, add a few more thousand for that!!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

BLIZZARD PLOWS
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...-10-blizzard-power-plows-3500-each/1019607243


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grassman09;1831991 said:


> On another note was at the L.O. show today. Salt and insurance were big topics.
> 
> How are they getting numbers? 250lbs per ace 500lbs is somewhat heavy and 1000 is extremely heavy. That wasn't made clear.


Im not a member but just looked up that show now. One day event.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries;1832166 said:


> Metal pless 9-14 blade and undercarriage $17,300.00.No electric valves straight plumbed.


8' "LiveEdge" box scraper $7550.00 can mount to loader or subframe
8-13  $13500.00 comes with subframe
MKS2 subframe $3700.00 only


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

someone could really take over if they all of a sudden hired 6 tractors to help as subs. whoa.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-services/hamilton/snow-plowing/1018085355


----------



## cet

greywynd;1832218 said:


> Does that show in your golf scores this year too?


They go up every year, time to quit.


----------



## DeVries

MIDTOWNPC;1832346 said:


> someone could really take over if they all of a sudden hired 6 tractors to help as subs. whoa.
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-services/hamilton/snow-plowing/1018085355


If those are the same guys that called me they got screwed by a guy who was subbing for the city. They are in year two of a three year contract but still need to get paid for the last two months of last season. Not sure what's going on, the contractor got paid so something fishy going on. They are good operators from what I hear. Cash croppers that know how to run equipment.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries;1832413 said:


> If those are the same guys that called me they got screwed by a guy who was subbing for the city. They are in year two of a three year contract but still need to get paid for the last two months of last season. Not sure what's going on, the contractor got paid so something fishy going on. They are good operators from what I hear. Cash croppers that know how to run equipment.


I would be on the phone "red rover red rover bring your green tractors over and lets go take over " payup


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hey, does anyone work in Fenelon Falls?


----------



## Hysert

Turned my heat on last night... my new tracks got delivered. Should be fun?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1832982 said:


> Hey, does anyone work in Fenelon Falls?


really? lol


----------



## schrader

Sometimes I think Jon is trying to take over the world, I don't know how he does it. After last winter I decided today to not tender one of the sites I plowed last winter, it was a pita and I have more than enough to keep all the guys busy or at least I hope so.


----------



## SHAWZER

Amazing how short some owners memories are about last winter , until snowplowers remind them without getting pissed off. Thumbs Up


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hahaha, not trying to sub it. New development there that needed a recommendation.

Have a property with them in Uxbridge and they will need someone there at some point


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Ppm has more employees the the town of Cobourg


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

not sure the cost but I think thats an interesting design.

I know its not a live edge and I can't tell the amount of travel but even an inch would be plenty.

http://www.valleyblades.com/products/pdf/polarflex_10208.pdf


----------



## McGaw

Hi guys,

Looking for suggestions on what kind of markers to use on our 7' articulating blade for our S160. I've tried markers from old plows and welded them on, the guys still loose them in the storms.

Any suggestions on what to use. The welds aren't breaking. The markers are breaking off.

I'd take pictures but the plows are at the back of the shop- hopefully for a couple more months

Thanks


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

i would just weld on a half inch by 1 inch piece of metal and spray paint it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The wide load flags are really strong and you just take the flag off. Think you can get those at traction


----------



## cet

Another beautiful morning.


----------



## Alpha Property

It can rain as much as it wants, get all the moisture out now while it still falls as a liquid


----------



## cet

I don't think we're going to be that lucky.
Stock pile the salt, it's going to be a repeat of last year.


----------



## ff1221

I think it's going to be a nice fall with no substantial snowfall until mid to late December. I refuse to fall into the trap that the Weather Network and Almanac use to sell advertising and create fear for all the people too smart to be in snow removal!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I just refuse to believe anything until it happens, and the truth is, we will just deal with it how it comes, I worry about the salt expense, but other then that, I just wait for the forecast the day before.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I look forward to another good season... my summer was busy too but is slowing down. Got to enjoy the patio today and the fruits of my labour. Turned into a decent day...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

stunning patio Marcus, nice stone!


----------



## ff1221

Pristine PM ltd;1833769 said:


> I just refuse to believe anything until it happens, and the truth is, we will just deal with it how it comes, I worry about the salt expense, but other then that, I just wait for the forecast the day before.


Not sure what's worse for salt, a season like last year with tons of snow or the year before when it was mild but froze up every night. I could handle a normal winter!


----------



## snowman4

Curious to know how many of you have a clause in your contract where you charge extra after x cm. More curious to know the formulas you use after the X amount of cm


----------



## cet

ff1221;1834098 said:


> Not sure what's worse for salt, a season like last year with tons of snow or the year before when it was mild but froze up every night. I could handle a normal winter!


We had 12 freezing rain warnings last year. By far the most ever. We've had winters with none. I'll take more snow and no freezing rain every year.


----------



## cet

snowman4;1834117 said:


> Curious to know how many of you have a clause in your contract where you charge extra after x cm. More curious to know the formulas you use after the X amount of cm


How does that work with a winter with very little snow, you give the customer a refund? I'll just plow every year as it comes and know that averages will win in the end. Just hope a real bad year isn't your first.


----------



## snowman4

Been doing hourly for quite some time. Was just curious formulas other guys were using but I think I have an idea.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

boss guys might need a spare....

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-farming-equipment/city-of-toronto/boss-v-plow/1020731833

or when you have a boss you dont need anything else.


----------



## DeVries

So may the Western guys http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipment/city-of-toronto/western-v-plow/1020745733


----------



## R.G.PEEL

MIDTOWNPC;1833281 said:


> not sure the cost but I think thats an interesting design.
> 
> I know its not a live edge and I can't tell the amount of travel but even an inch would be plenty.
> 
> http://www.valleyblades.com/products/pdf/polarflex_10208.pdf


I think the concept is a great idea. I tried to buy some today. They are 600 per 4ft section. The sales rep said that they are no good for box blade applications, only meant for highway plows. I can see it being an issue that it adds height to the moldboard, but extending the skid shoes would be simple enough. He was also concerned about the weight it would add, but I can't see it being morethan a few hundred pounds. Almost anything that pushes abox can handle weight


----------



## thebossman

Hey any of you guys running hide away strobe light on your plow trucks.. an if so what colour you guys using?? Clear or Amber?


----------



## Neige

Come to Stewarts SNOW open house tomorrow and see our Metal Pless LIVEEDGE in action. Come see all our plows under one roof. They will even have one of our MAXXPRO 12 - 28 distribution center plows on hand.
Stewart's Equipment SNOW Open House from 9am to 4 pm
9410 Wellington Road 124
Erin, Ontario
N0B 1T0


----------



## Mr.Markus

I was going to stop in around lunch time, hoping there might be some food...
I usually don't get to meet company reps unless they come to Erin...


----------



## Neige

Yes there will be plenty of food, they put on a fantastic BBQ. I won't be there, but next time I'm in Ontario I will make it a point to drop in and see you.Thumbs Up


----------



## ff1221

thebossman;1834884 said:


> Hey any of you guys running hide away strobe light on your plow trucks.. an if so what colour you guys using?? Clear or Amber?


I ran clear ones, looking for new ones though, let me know what you are getting.


----------



## thebossman

ff1221;1835335 said:


> I ran clear ones, looking for new ones though, let me know what you are getting.


I'll be going with the clear WOLO LIGHT KIT from www.jegs.com $105 free shipping


----------



## schrader

Sure feels like summer, can believe how warm it gets in the afternoon. Hope this continues in to leaf clean ups would be nice to have good weather for the fall.


----------



## ff1221

thebossman;1835443 said:


> I'll be going with the clear WOLO LIGHT KIT from www.jegs.com $105 free shipping


Nice, thanks man, mine were cheap chinese ones and calved so I'd like to replace them.


----------



## cet

schrader;1835503 said:


> Sure feels like summer, can believe how warm it gets in the afternoon. Hope this continues in to leaf clean ups would be nice to have good weather for the fall.


The forecast for the next days looks great.
I've been shingling the house at the shop. I'm glad I didn't pick that as a career.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1835728 said:


> The forecast for the next days looks great.
> I've been shingling the house at the shop. I'm glad I didn't pick that as a career.


I agree with that, definitely on the top ten of my most hated jobs, you don't often see roofers that don't look really rough and one day of doing that tells you why


----------



## JD Dave

You guys must be getting old, nothing I'd rather do then shingle a house, kind of therapeutic.


----------



## greywynd

JD Dave;1835756 said:


> You guys must be getting old, nothing I'd rather do then shingle a house, kind of therapeutic.


Seems reasonable enough to me. I usually do 2-3 a year, keeps me in shape, good workout to strengthen the back muscles. Doing one right now actually, about 75 bundles.

Guess it separates the men from the boys!!


----------



## Triple L

greywynd;1835766 said:


> Seems reasonable enough to me. I usually do 2-3 a year, keeps me in shape, good workout to strengthen the back muscles. Doing one right now actually, about 75 bundles.
> 
> Guess it separates the men from the boys!!


Guess guys that sit in an excavator or tractor all day actually need to do something physical to work off their beer belly .. little different when you actually work


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1835756 said:


> You guys must be getting old, nothing I'd rather do then shingle a house, kind of therapeutic.


Is this one of your metaphors..?! "Plow some snow", "Spread some salt" ,"Shingle a roof."

I guess if anyone knows about shingles...


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1835958 said:


> Is this one of your metaphors..?! "Plow some snow", "Spread some salt" ,"Shingle a roof."
> 
> I guess if anyone knows about shingles...


Don't you have some yogurt and berries to eat. Chad when you've hauled as much product in a truck that I've shovelled then you can make fun of Mark and I.


----------



## A Man

Hey guys, hope everyone had a good summer. 
We're upgrading some equipment so some of our stuff has to go.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...20/1021487438?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...ld/1021486618?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...gs/1021488764?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

All the best guys


----------



## A Man

One more

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...ow/1021489773?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## cet

91 bundles. not sure what's therapeutic about this. happy to have the loader to put them on the roof.


----------



## schrader

This has to be one of the most frustrating seasons, have 7 contract that expire at the end of October and the PM's haven't even sent the quotes to the boards yet. So i will likely get two weeks notice, don't know how they expect anyone to be ready in two weeks. I have already bought some equipment so hope everything comes together in the next couple weeks so I can get staff ready for the winter. Hope everyone else is having an easier time at getting ready than me.


----------



## SHAWZER

Same here , very frustrating and really pisses me off . Have another beer and try not to think about it , I guess .


----------



## schrader

Ya it usually works out in the end just frustrating every year. Trying to push PMs for 3yr contracts, I think its a good deal for everyone.


----------



## SHAWZER

Already made up my mind if I get 3 year deals , new F 350 in the spring .


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER;1836084 said:


> Already made up my mind if I get 3 year deals , new F 350 in the spring .


I hope you get 4 year deals then you can afford a Silverado 3500!


----------



## SHAWZER

Chev is a close 2nd , but can not get quad cab with suicide door. I think Ford is the only one to still offer that and manual transfer case shifter .


----------



## ff1221

Chev still offers the manual shift in the base model but not the suicide for sure. Ones no better than the other, it's all in your preference and needs.


----------



## SHAWZER

Might get a regular cab , not as much room to store junk . Wife also hinting about trip to cuba next spring , she enjoys spending money I have yet to earn .


----------



## Mr.Markus

I hear Cuba is cheap, count yourself lucky.... 
You're also not supposed to bring your wife....is what I hear. If you do you never get to go back. 
I cannot believe how nice this weather is. The fall colours are great.


----------



## cet

If you send your wife is there a change she may not return. Thumbs Up
I wouldn't know what to do with all the extra money I would have.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I heard the same thing about France...alas it's just a rumour.
She's back and now I have to go to Orangeville to buy jersey cow milk....


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Hard to get the customers interested in snow contracts when it's 25 and sunny at the end of September. At least, the leaves are starting to change colour.


----------



## adamhumberview

Hello boys,

It's been a long time for me. Hope everyone had a good summer. I have some plows and salters for sale if anyone is interested. I'm going to post them in the for sale section, but I'll post the pics here anyhow. If anyone is interested, shoot me an offer on any of the pieces. 

They are Tenco plow and wing combos with Tenco salters. Built in 2005 with not much heavy use. They are in great shape and work like a charm.


----------



## adamhumberview

here are the pics.. sorry


----------



## adamhumberview

few more.. sorry about the angle


----------



## Grassman09

Had to turn my laptop sideways to see those.... Looks like they came from Ritchie bros auction


----------



## adamhumberview

Grassman09;1836802 said:


> Had to turn my laptop sideways to see those.... Looks like they came from Ritchie bros auction


Yes they came from the Montreal auction. I baught them for the trucks. I have no use for those large salters...

Speaking of salters, do you still have your stainless one for sale?


----------



## Hysert

Pick up a nice little billy goat truck loader. Looking forward to using it. Gotta box in the dump trailer over the next week. Im thinking the weather is gonna change real soon!


----------



## Grassman09

adamhumberview;1836811 said:


> Yes they came from the Montreal auction. I baught them for the trucks. I have no use for those large salters...
> 
> Speaking of salters, do you still have your stainless one for sale?


Yea I had a scammer from Nigeria or wherever they run there scams out of inquire about it, said they would send there courier to come get it..

Too early for others to want it.


----------



## JD Dave

Nice looking trucks. How long are the salters?


----------



## SHAWZER

Just signed a 2 year contract for snow , maybe I can still order a new truck in the spring if wife does not spend too much money in Cuba . :laughing:


----------



## snowman4

Any of you Southern Ontario boys need anything from the Ottawa area (unlikely) I'm headed to Brampton for 8am tomorrow morning. Msg me here.


----------



## dingybigfoot

schrader;1836035 said:


> This has to be one of the most frustrating seasons, have 7 contract that expire at the end of October and the PM's haven't even sent the quotes to the boards yet. So i will likely get two weeks notice, don't know how they expect anyone to be ready in two weeks. I have already bought some equipment so hope everything comes together in the next couple weeks so I can get staff ready for the winter. Hope everyone else is having an easier time at getting ready than me.


I'm going through the same thing as well.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Not much for me from the municipal stuff this year, it's down another 20.11% from last year.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1837485 said:


> Not much for me from the municipal stuff this year, it's down another 20.11% from last year.


Are you serious!!! I swear its all a race to the bottom! Ridiculous!

If someone can do it faster, cheaper and better and make a good profit all the power to them but seriously...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I bid it every year, it's good filler for an established route and I like to think I bid it competitively. But to someone I've never seen drop a blade in town to bid $30 pushes with $15 saltings... Tells me there's always next year....or the middle of this one...lol.


----------



## cet

I bid 2 places last winter. They're are right beside each other. The winning bid was 1/2 mine. This winter I got asked to bid it again. I sent the exact same bid in. They have received 3 bids back and right now I'm the low bid. I wonder where last years guy went, working for Home Depot maybe.


----------



## Ant118

cet;1837576 said:


> I bid 2 places last winter. They're are right beside each other. The winning bid was 1/2 mine. This winter I got asked to bid it again. I sent the exact same bid in. They have received 3 bids back and right now I'm the low bid. I wonder where last years guy went, working for Home Depot maybe.


or you might get a job application from him lol


----------



## Ant118

If anyone is looking for another plow rig or truck for all year round. My good buddy just put this up for sale. Located in Schomburg (near Newmarket)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1837802#post1837802

Let me know if anyone is interested. Just tell him your from plowsite and he will give you a good deal.


----------



## adamhumberview

JD Dave;1836884 said:


> Nice looking trucks. How long are the salters?


dont quote me but i will venture to say about 15-16 ft.. they will work best on a tandem..

apparently buddy from montreal who I met at the auction tells me they were $65 k new plow/wing/salter combo…

Im looking for offers on them. I am willing to separate them if I have to because I know theres not many guys who plow roads who will buy used equip.

Worst case scenario I can scrap the wings and use the fronts as loader plows?


----------



## SHAWZER

Just picked up a mint condition Toro 221 with electric start and quick-chute , I don't mind mixing fuel . Hope my wife likes her early Christmas present . :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Grassman09

How much? Is that the 24" one? I paid $500 for one last season. Its heavier then the older models.


----------



## cet

Had some spare time today so I took the plows down from storage. There is one we leave on the floor but slide it under the racking. Pulled it out with the loader and then hooked it to the truck to get it the rest of the way out. Hooked it up and nothing. 4 year old Boss VXT. The toggle switch on the joystick wouldn't light up. Tested for power and it was all good so I took the joystick apart. Took all the wires off the toggle switch and put some dielectric grease on them and put it back together. Plow works but the switch won't aluminate. Funny how it worked perfect at the end of last year. The joystick sat in my office all summer, nice and dry but now it doesn't work. Maybe someone knows I want to put a wideout on that truck.

I hope this isn't how the winter is going to be.


----------



## BC Handyman

cet: I'm going to say no, since it's a good sign you saw it now, if you found out about this day or 2 before first snow, then I'd say YES, yes its going to be that kind of winter.
I'm wondering how many times my bobcat fuel line will freeze this winter.


----------



## cet

does it freeze even with conditioner?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Seems like one of those weeks...I scheduled sodding a septic bed this week, the second I ordered the sod for delivery it poured. Ended up doing all the prep with a mini ex and was 10 rolls shy. The engine light came on in the truck, glow plug. Winters coming .... I haven't even looked to see if my plows/salters are where I left them.


----------



## cet

Did glow plugs on 1 of the 07's last week. Scanned #2. Changed it took it for a drive and the engine light came back on. #6 now. Before I got it changed #1 came up. Changed them all, $48 for AC Delco


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1839428 said:


> Seems like one of those weeks...I scheduled sodding a septic bed this week, the second I ordered the sod for delivery it poured. Ended up doing all the prep with a mini ex and was 10 rolls shy. The engine light came on in the truck, glow plug. Winters coming .... I haven't even looked to see if my plows/salters are where I left them.


Every year my LMM goes in for a glow plug almost the same time, 3 years in a row, like clockwork...

I got a new Vbx salter installed yesterday, couldn't be more impressed with the features and quality of a salter! I hope it performs as well as it looks


----------



## cet

Triple L;1839451 said:


> Every year my LMM goes in for a glow plug almost the same time, 3 years in a row, like clockwork...
> 
> I got a new Vbx salter installed yesterday, couldn't be more impressed with the features and quality of a salter! I hope it performs as well as it looks


No pictures


----------



## BC Handyman

cet;1839408 said:


> does it freeze even with conditioner?


yup, also I have to change the fuel filter a few times a winter due to freezing, I drain it after I run it, I try not to ever use a jerry can, but every year she freezes up. Really its a bit baffling since even bobcat tech don't know why or where water coming from.


----------



## SHAWZER

Grassman09;1839272 said:


> How much? Is that the 24" one? I paid $500 for one last season. Its heavier then the older models.


It was bought new late 2009 and hardly used . 21 inch , 2 stroke , not a mark on it for $ 400.00 . If for some reason I don't like it I will resell it .


----------



## JD Dave

If your changing 1 glow plug you might as well change the other 3 on the side of the motor your dealing with. Get them from here and ask them to ship USPS and you can buy almost 4 glow plugs for the price of 1 at the dealer. Get new nuts also.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1839650 said:


> If your changing 1 glow plug you might as well change the other 3 on the side of the motor your dealing with. Get them from here and ask them to ship USPS and you can buy almost 4 glow plugs for the price of 1 at the dealer. Get new nuts also.


Get them from where. I found them on ebay for $80 I think for all 8. Are they the same quality.
I bet Chad's is being changed under warranty and the dealer will only do the 1 that is bad. Waste of your time to take it in every year for 1 but they wouldn't care.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1839480 said:


> No pictures


Here it is, 2 yard salter fits perfectly in a short box truck even though they say you need a long box... controller is so nice not having huge wires in the cab, just 4 little tiny wires, almost feel safer not having such huge power coming into the cab like that...

Hope this works, first time trying to post pics with my new galaxy tablet, just waiting for blackberry blend to come out , looks like a game changer having your computer, tablet, and phone all synced perfectly together and to have texts and bbms appear on all of them


----------



## Triple L

cet;1839652 said:


> Get them from where. I found them on ebay for $80 I think for all 8. Are they the same quality.
> I bet Chad's is being changed under warranty and the dealer will only do the 1 that is bad. Waste of your time to take it in every year for 1 but they wouldn't care.


Myn are all warranty so I can't complain


----------



## Hysert

Looking for 5-6 salt bins anyone selling or know where to get in hamilton area... my old supplier has gone mia...


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1839650 said:


> If your changing 1 glow plug you might as well change the other 3 on the side of the motor your dealing with. Get them from here and ask them to ship USPS and you can buy almost 4 glow plugs for the price of 1 at the dealer. Get new nuts also.


I heard this from someone else too,

From where...?

I can't complain either 1st one at 330k


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1839820 said:


> I heard this from someone else too,
> 
> From where...?
> 
> I can't complain either 1st one at 330k


Merchant automotive is really good to order online but not as cheap as Chris hot them. Buy all 8 as the shipping will be about the same. Very straight forward to change all 8 in 2-3 hrs.


----------



## cet

Mine weren't cheap, $48 each. The one's I found on ebay were 8 for $80 I think. Didn't have the time to wait, might buy 8 to have around but different years use different plugs according to what I've read.

My Aunt passed away last week. Off to North Wales tonight.


----------



## cet

Chad the truck and salter look good. Trucks a little dirty though.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1839857 said:


> Chad the truck and salter look good. Trucks a little dirty though.


Thanks


----------



## JD Dave

The ones from Merchant Automotive are $22 and are the same brand as gm uses. The Boss spreader looks good Chad. I'm still a little leary how the plastic will stand up or be repaired if wrecked.


----------



## Grassman09

It kills me to say this but I have to admit chad that does look nice. Makes me want to sell my 2.5 yard dogg. The controller on it is massive the #6 power wires and the rest of the wires for the controller take up allot of space. But the spinner assembly's from Boss and some others look like something from a spaceship. Prob just as expensive as my saltdogg one I need to replace. 

The shoe box from the blizzard and the saltdogg controller take up allot of real estate. 

You buy it from Nestech?


----------



## Triple L

Yup, marks awesome!

I agree I think the controller is the best part, we'll see how things go this winter, I've had plastic salters since 2006 and never had a problem with any of them touch wood... probably I don't keep anything long enough to worry, I'll be unloading my salt doggy 2250 after this winter as well... so far that is still hands down the best salter I've ever used... will be interesting to see how the Vbx does


----------



## Grassman09

Hows the B10 holding up? Dont think I'll see the salt savings to drop 9K on a live edge soft drive pusher for my cat for the lot it will do.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1839991 said:


> Hows the B10 holding up? Dont think I'll see the salt savings to drop 9K on a live edge soft drive pusher for my cat for the lot it will do.


You won't see it in 1 year but it would make life easier if you're making more then 1 run.


----------



## Grassman09

This lot wont recover that cost. Only uses about a yard of salt. Its not the Costco. I'm sure they are going back to the contractor they had last season. How do you have part of the lot open for 5Am and 6am and still do other work and not have a machine on site.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1839991 said:


> Hows the B10 holding up? Dont think I'll see the salt savings to drop 9K on a live edge soft drive pusher for my cat for the lot it will do.


Sold it, I really liked it for the season I had it, cant go wrong for the price


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1840006 said:


> Sold it, I really liked it for the season I had it, cant go wrong for the price


No especially if you go to General welding in Buffalo. Seams like after last winter dealers are really stocking up on stuff. Park view Niagara said they have heaps of pushers.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

fired up the deere 5083e today and the mice started jumping/falling out the air vents.
awesome. blah! 
smells terrible. Looks like the top is comming off and hopefully nothing is damaged.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

next question. my 2007 dodge 2500 diesel has to go in for an etest.
it has a dpf delete on it and for some reason my tuner (smarty) wont clear that code, and I have heard it wont pass if there is a code on the dash. anyone know?


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1840222 said:


> next question. my 2007 dodge 2500 diesel has to go in for an etest.
> it has a dpf delete on it and for some reason my tuner (smarty) wont clear that code, and I have heard it wont pass if there is a code on the dash. anyone know?


Have you updated the tuner? It wount pass if the check engine light is on is what I've heard... the tuner should take care of everything, I know farmer Daves Denali passed no problem with a dpf erg delete


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I think the dodge's come off the line with a check engine light on. (self burn)ouch


----------



## Mr.Markus

I know someone else with a 2007 that passed with the same mod, just put it through if it doesn't pass then fix it and all you've lost is the cost of the e test.


----------



## Grassman09

Is it no longer just a opacity test for the commercial diesels?


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1840314 said:


> Is it no longer just a opacity test for the commercial diesels?


Most pickups are still under 10,000 lbs and don't qualify for the commercial test


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1840335 said:


> Most pickups are still under 10,000 lbs and don't qualify for the commercial test


Chad is correct. If it's it's over 4500kg you need a heavy truck test. Dean I'd just go to emission test place and ask they might not even look at dash.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I booked it for a test and we will see
I'm updating my tuner right now and maybe that will remove the light.


----------



## cet

Won't the computer tell them the check engine light is on? On the heavy test you can have every light on still. Bump up the sticker and have a heavy test done. Even if you clear the code you have to put at least 30km on it before you can do the test and I bet the light comes back on by then. That was my problem with the dam glow plugs. Not sure what glow plugs have to do with drive clean.


----------



## Neige

Grassman09;1839991 said:


> Hows the B10 holding up? Dont think I'll see the salt savings to drop 9K on a live edge soft drive pusher for my cat for the lot it will do.


There is more to this plow then only the LIVEEDGE with carbide cutting edge. Compare the trip mechanism from both plows. The second picture with the exposed springs is to show you what they look like. The third picture shows that these springs are inside the tube brace for the plow.
You have two sets of these springs for every two foot section of LIVEEDGE.
Just another reason why the LiveBoxx is more expensive.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Paul
can the live edge be added to an existing metalpless blade?


----------



## SHAWZER

Boss pusher trip rods and set up looks really flimsy and light , don't think that system would last very long .Quality costs money but well worth it in the long run . Thumbs Up


----------



## Triple L

SHAWZER;1841640 said:


> Boss pusher trip rods and set up looks really flimsy and light , don't think that system would last very long .Quality costs money but well worth it in the long run . Thumbs Up


The trip edges work excellent on the boss, never had a problem and didn't show any signs of wear when I sold myn... Its also about engineering, my Deere snowblower looks and feels like a pop can, but it's outlasted snow blowers built from twice if not 3 times the thickness of material, just saying but no argument metal plessis is hands down the best


----------



## Grassman09

SHAWZER;1841640 said:


> Boss pusher trip rods and set up looks really flimsy and light , don't think that system would last very long .Quality costs money but well worth it in the long run . Thumbs Up


I have a Boss BX12 3 seasons old now. I've ran it on a John Deere 710 backhoe no issues. I have heard of guys running it on 140HP Loaders with no issues. I haven't seen any threads saying don't buy, its a POS, It weak. Only ones I see complaints here about are on the Artic pushers.



Neige;1841007 said:


> There is more to this plow then only the LIVEEDGE with carbide cutting edge. Compare the trip mechanism from both plows. The second picture with the exposed springs is to show you what they look like. The third picture shows that these springs are inside the tube brace for the plow.
> You have two sets of these springs for every two foot section of LIVEEDGE.
> Just another reason why the LiveBoxx is more expensive.


I know Paul Im just saying for the site I plan to park the machine onto this winter it wouldn't make sense, I used a yard of salt sometimes less. I have no other sites in the area.

The Boss Blade and the ones you represent are both quality products.

I would however find it beneficial to run that style of blade on my Tractor as it does more work then the skid.


----------



## SHAWZER

I knew my comment would stir the pot a bit .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

hospitals... anyone service one?

I don't know if I have the guts to but part of me wants to bid.


----------



## Grassman09

SHAWZER;1841926 said:


> I knew my comment would stir the pot a bit .


Yea I forgot what site I was on. Typical response for here, someone who has never seen let alone used one to make a comment. :rolleyes

Here are some spoons.. Stir away my friend.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1842437 said:


> hospitals... anyone service one?
> 
> I don't know if I have the guts to but part of me wants to bid.


You know those other guys will be cheaper and you wont get it. Never hurts to try I guess.


----------



## SHAWZER

Grassman09;1842498 said:


> Yea I forgot what site I was on. Typical response for here, someone who has never seen let alone used one to make a comment. :rolleyes
> 
> Here are some spoons.. Stir away my friend.


HA HA HA Almost everyone else on here does , so I might as well too . :laughing::


----------



## chachi1984

have a question, do you need yellow safety sticker when having a plow on the pickup truck.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

That question should get lots of replies. 

I'm going to try and help 

If it is a commercial vechicle it will require a valid yellow safety sticker 

If it's a personal vechicle and not for hire personal use only
And under a certain weight you won't need one 

I wasn't impressed when I picked up my new truck and it was registered to me personally instead of company and had no sticker. I had to do a lot of paperwork a safety and e test to switch it. Ram 2500 diesel


----------



## Neige

MIDTOWNPC;1841510 said:


> Paul
> can the live edge be added to an existing metalpless blade?


Yes there is a retro fit kit you can get to attach the LiveEdge to your existing plow. It has to be a HD soft drive version otherwise it will not fit.


----------



## chachi1984

MIDTOWNPC;1842598 said:


> That question should get lots of replies.
> 
> I'm going to try and help
> 
> If it is a commercial vechicle it will require a valid yellow safety sticker
> 
> If it's a personal vechicle and not for hire personal use only
> And under a certain weight you won't need one
> 
> I wasn't impressed when I picked up my new truck and it was registered to me personally instead of company and had no sticker. I had to do a lot of paperwork a safety and e test to switch it. Ram 2500 diesel


My truck it not under the bussiness name but I use it fir plowing , but it doesn't have any bussiness names on it


----------



## Grassman09

chachi1984;1842644 said:


> My truck it not under the bussiness name but I use it fir plowing , but it doesn't have any bussiness names on it


All my trucks are registered to me personally and they require a yellow sticker.

Like dean said its used for monetary gain.

The yellow sticker is cheaper then the fine. Trust me I know. Mine was expired this summer buy 2 weeks when I was pulled over. $300 ish I think. That's the equivalent of 3 years worth of stickers.

Some shops play a lil dirty. Charge you for the sticker then charge you half an hour labour or something as the government collects most of the money that's charged for the sticker I assume.

Dont forget your pre trip inspection and schedule 1. You need both in the truck. They will fine you even if you have one but not the other.

You can buy them here
Vehicle Inspection Handbook they are $2.35 each.

You can make your own up but these I think look better to MTO and Cops.


----------



## snowman4

For you that have recently purchased on recently done research on skid steers. What brand would you go with and why? I am talking machine specific here.


----------



## Triple L

snowman4;1842768 said:


> For you that have recently purchased on recently done research on skid steers. What brand would you go with and why? I am talking machine specific here.


Love bobcat controls, caterpillar is nice all around and has kubota motors still, if I were to do it again I'd go Jcb or volvo, having the ability to climb out of the machine if the arm is slightly raised and just easability on your body is priceless, the visibility is total night and day between the Jcb and any other skid steer, that being said, I found their controls really slow and not too responsive but it could just take a little getting used to


----------



## snowman4

Pretty neat that backup camera and bluetooth are basically standard options in a skid steer now. I'm looking at a new 257D. Salesman was super knowledgable, man's man kind of guy and shot things straight. I really appreciate that. Came in at 66, 000 I haven't done any shopping around yet


----------



## Mr.Markus

chachi1984;1842556 said:


> have a question, do you need yellow safety sticker when having a plow on the pickup truck.


Just get the sticker.
It involves a vehicle safety which is a good thing....
You don't need a schedule 1 unless your truck is registered 4500kg +.

Dean go for the hospital. Even if it's just to hone your bidding skills. Seems late for such a bid.

The water rock I put in the backyard has been attracting a lot of birds to drink from it. Today I got home and let the fur kids out without looking and the one killed a Cooper's hawk in like 3 seconds of me letting her thru the door...now I feel bad.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1842848 said:


> Just get the sticker.
> It involves a vehicle safety which is a good thing....
> You don't need a schedule 1 unless your truck is registered 4500kg +.
> 
> Dean go for the hospital. Even if it's just to hone your bidding skills. Seems late for such a bid.
> 
> The water rock I put in the backyard has been attracting a lot of birds to drink from it. Today I got home and let the fur kids out without looking and the one killed a Cooper's hawk in like 3 seconds of me letting her thru the door...now I feel bad.


its due tuesday and Ive been sweating about it for two weeks.
there is a grading scale and by the looks of things price is only 1 of the 4 factors to create a grade.
Its a 5 years deal.


----------



## schrader

Its due on Tuesday, that seems late. When are they going to award the contract Nov 1?. The liability of the hospitals scare me, Good luck either way.


----------



## Mr.Markus

5 years is a long time to sweat... shouldawouldacouldas......
You're gonna find it goes by fast when you have it, and slow when you missed it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

....maybe point out that your kid was one of the 458 births they had last year...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1843391 said:


> ....maybe point out that your kid was one of the 458 births they had last year...


if I raise that point jd would have all the hospitals in the gta 

I dont think anyone else has ever bid. Its been the same contractor for 20 years, and I would respect his ownership of that job except for the fact that I know he was heavily soliciting one of my jobs which is locked up like fort knox.

Their paperwork is just crazy and the start date is nov 15th but they dont say when the decision will be made so I am thinking its the 15th.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-other/c...er/1025149812?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Neige

MIDTOWNPC;1843477 said:


> if I raise that point jd would have all the hospitals in the gta
> 
> I dont think anyone else has ever bid. Its been the same contractor for 20 years, and I would respect his ownership of that job except for the fact that I know he was heavily soliciting one of my jobs which is locked up like fort knox.
> 
> Their paperwork is just crazy and the start date is nov 15th but they dont say when the decision will be made so I am thinking its the 15th.


We have a muni and school contract that state Nov. 15. In the fine print we are responsiable for any snow before that date. Reread your contract several times, they can be real tricky at times.


----------



## edgeair

snowman4;1842822 said:


> Pretty neat that backup camera and bluetooth are basically standard options in a skid steer now. I'm looking at a new 257D. Salesman was super knowledgable, man's man kind of guy and shot things straight. I really appreciate that. Came in at 66, 000 I haven't done any shopping around yet


Oh no, not an ASV (MTL)! I don't know why they still make that track style, but I guess some people still buy them


----------



## forbidden

Anyone need something brought either from Ottawa down to Windsor area that will fit in the bed of a F450? Due into Ottawa in the next week. Then down to Indiana to retrieve my trailer and back up to Toronto. Have about 10 feet of enclosed transport space still available and above the gooseneck riser as well. Can load plows from Jerre if anyone has some down there that need to come back. Message me here for more info.


----------



## Grassman09

forbidden;1844960 said:


> Anyone need something brought either from Ottawa down to Windsor area that will fit in the bed of a F450? Due into Ottawa in the next week. Then down to Indiana to retrieve my trailer and back up to Toronto. Have about 10 feet of enclosed transport space still available and above the gooseneck riser as well. Can load plows from Jerre if anyone has some down there that need to come back. Message me here for more info.


Think you can fit a Cat 420 or Case 580 in the box? I need a cutting edge for one of my blizzards. Have a new one somewhere just cant find it.


----------



## SHAWZER

Finished bringing in and stacking 15 face cord of wood , just ahead of the rain . Looks like could be wet for rest of the week .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Garden of Eden can you contact me. I have some exciting news.


----------



## chachi1984

Canadian tire has 20kg of Alaskan ice melter for 10.99


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*Work*

Probably a long shot but we all have friends and family so I will put it out there.
Looking for a person to run my computer store in Cobourg. My existing guy just handed me the notice he is joining the insurance world.

Here is the link...

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1026465160&uuid=59669ed8-48a3-4f81-a8c9-468e0b17d59d


----------



## Alpha Property

Hey guys, I ve got a buddy with 2 newholland tractors with 10ft mega boxes om the back looking for some snow work for the winter. Our contracts were up and are still owed money from last winter. I also have a f450 with a 2yrd salter in it that as of rite now is just sitting.

I m also putting my 2005 2500hd up for sale, 6.0gas, work interior, 8.2vxt with wings and a 6foot truck craft aluminum dump box in the bed. 
If anyone has any interest. 
Thanks


----------



## Bruce'sEx

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-other/c...er/1026809153?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## SHAWZER

Rain Rain go away , Snow , no not yet.


----------



## schrader

This rain is killing us, tons of things to do before the snow flies but it just keeps raining everyday. Trying to work in the rain a bit but the mowers are plugged up every thirty seconds and the guys are all tired of being soaked. Looking forward to a few days of sun.


----------



## Hysert

schrader;1850316 said:


> This rain is killing us, tons of things to do before the snow flies but it just keeps raining everyday. Trying to work in the rain a bit but the mowers are plugged up every thirty seconds and the guys are all tired of being soaked. Looking forward to a few days of sun.


I hear that...


----------



## cet

schrader;1850316 said:


> This rain is killing us, tons of things to do before the snow flies but it just keeps raining everyday. Trying to work in the rain a bit but the mowers are plugged up every thirty seconds and the guys are all tired of being soaked. Looking forward to a few days of sun.


Saturday and Sunday look like shorts weather for the golf course. Maybe a call in sick on Monday too.


----------



## grandview

cet;1850427 said:


> Saturday and Sunday look like shorts weather for the golf course. Maybe a call in sick on Monday too.


Why would that be any different from the rest of the year?

Anyone see they are starting to flip flop on this winter,now it might not be as bad as they thought.


----------



## McGaw

grandview;1850434 said:


> Why would that be any different from the rest of the year?
> 
> Anyone see they are starting to flip flop on this winter,now it might not be as bad as they thought.


I'm hoping for no snow until Christmas. Going in for hip replacement on Tuesday so with no snow it will give me plenty of time to recover and watch the leafs Thumbs Up

Here's hoping to no snow until Christmas


----------



## SHAWZER

Pain meds and watching the Leafs , just like taking a trip and never leaving the farm. :laughing:


----------



## McGaw

SHAWZER;1850531 said:


> Pain meds and watching the Leafs , just like taking a trip and never leaving the farm. :laughing:


It will be a turn around for the leafs now that they have Mark Hunter 
Not sure what will happen to our knights though


----------



## cet

grandview;1850434 said:


> Why would that be any different from the rest of the year?
> 
> Anyone see they are starting to flip flop on this winter,now it might not be as bad as they thought.


I usually call in sick on Tuesday's.

They have no clue about the winter. Get up at 2am and look out the window.


----------



## DeVries

I'm very thankful that I can sleep thru the night. Those 2am wake up times are just around the corner, not ready for that yet.


----------



## grandview

DeVries;1850583 said:


> I'm very thankful that I can sleep thru the night. Those 2am wake up times are just around the corner, not ready for that yet.


JD is used to it,he's been getting up at 2am for 30 yrs changing diapers


----------



## cet

grandview;1850636 said:


> JD is used to it,he's been getting up at 2am for 30 yrs changing diapers


He's been very quite lately. Maybe twins are on the way.


----------



## grandview

cet;1850559 said:


> I usually call in sick on Tuesday's.
> 
> They have no clue about the winter. Get up at 2am and look out the window.


Well if the weather holds as of now next Tuesday is going to be in the 70's,so you better start working on that Dr's excuse


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Good to see so many familiar faces still here. So what the hell is going on with bulked salt this season ?? Had a quote for $140 a ton from my supplier last season. Any leads of where I can get some trucked in ?? The Windsor mine located a few miles away is in lock down and more less only supplying to municipal sector.


----------



## schrader

I don't feel so bad now mine went from $89.00 to $107.00 wish my blowing contracts went up that much.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We are paying $6 more per metric ton then last year, up to Nov 15th, then another $8. Still far under $100 per ton.


----------



## cet

I had 165 tonne delivered today. $81/tonne.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Picked up a used hla 8-13 for the Bobcat A300. 
It should really make a difference over the hla pusher.

Needs a new cutting edge.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

poly cutting edge? who has a connection.


----------



## SHAWZER

Should really speed up production , You will be wanting snow by mid Nov.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I think we need to start paying Dean to find us deals on kijiji.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

http://gsrequipmentservices.ca/index.php/equipment-for-sale/2009-cat-906h-wheel-loader

this is a good deal.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1853428 said:


> I think we need to start paying Dean to find us deals on kijiji.


my problem is I hardly have the time to travel to pick up some of the stuff.
Im sure jd is going to start charging me storage soon for a salter I havent picked up yet.


----------



## G.Landscape

This truck on GC website is practically brand new! I have never found anything on this site, but love to look around. https://www.gcsurplus.ca/mn-eng.cfm...chtype=&so=ASC&sf=ferm-clos&lci=&str=1&ltnf=1


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

requesting your input.

seasonal price contract with salt in.
contract states plowing to start at 3cm
hours of operation at the site are 8am to 8pm

the site has now gone 24 hours.

do you increase the price or request for increase?

I have never had this come up but I haven't been plowing that long either.
We always service the site during the hours of operation and then after the site is closed we allow the site to build up and clear it either plowing with the storm or have it clean by opening.


----------



## Mr.Markus

This is why I don't go by snow fall totals alone. A place that is closed overnight won't require evening plows,salt apps,monitoring. I think liability evens out cause that is an insurance payment, even though the site might see increased traffic, your insurance premium would be the same.
I think a quarter increase is worth a try maybe even a third, worst they can say is no and counter offer. They'd have to be blind to not see that it's more work for you.


----------



## cet

G.Landscape;1853439 said:


> This truck on GC website is practically brand new! I have never found anything on this site, but love to look around. https://www.gcsurplus.ca/mn-eng.cfm...chtype=&so=ASC&sf=ferm-clos&lci=&str=1&ltnf=1


That looks like a great truck, I wonder how much it will go for.


----------



## DeVries

This was the last one that sold this summer, not a deal in my books https://www.gcsurplus.ca/mn-eng.cfm...1&str=11&ltnf=1&lcn=314792&lct=L&sf=ferm-clos

A couple years ago I picked up a 6 foot wide PTO driven Toro wide area aerator for cheap on that auction. Still use it and works great.


----------



## cet

DeVries;1853623 said:


> This was the last one that sold this summer, not a deal in my books https://www.gcsurplus.ca/mn-eng.cfm...1&str=11&ltnf=1&lcn=314792&lct=L&sf=ferm-clos
> 
> A couple years ago I picked up a 6 foot wide PTO driven Toro wide area aerator for cheap on that auction. Still use it and works great.


I wonder how much the hybrid option was worth. At 60K I think that truck would be a pretty good deal. A F550 or 5500 Dodge would be that much with that box for sure.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Prices for everything have jumped. I just price a new 3500 diesel, list was close to $80k, without the box


----------



## edgeair

Mr.Markus;1853637 said:


> Prices for everything have jumped. I just price a new 3500 diesel, list was close to $80k, without the box


Yup, just heard from the Deere dealer that Ag is going up 5.36% Nov. 1 for "exchange." Just like the oil companies, takes forever for things to drop when the rate drops, but increases are instant.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1853637 said:


> Prices for everything have jumped. I just price a new 3500 diesel, list was close to $80k, without the box


Like the truck you have now, SWR regular cab? 
The dollar isn't helping either.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's done well for me, but a new one might be dually.


----------



## cet

Trucks are a crazy price. That's a lot of money for 2 extra wheels. 

I'm glad I bought my 2012 and my loader last year. The $ has to have something to do with this.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm just looking, there comes a point where it won't be feasible for anyone to buy new for what we do to these trucks. I'm the first to say they get old fast, every 10 years is good for me. I have 2 boxes so that can be swapped...


----------



## cet

I bought my 2012 last year from Florida. It had 9,600 miles. I paid 45K by the time I got it home and did all the necessary stuff to get it plated. I could have had a brand new 2013 for $57,500. As you say we work these trucks and I don't have the time to wash it weekly. It gets regular maintenance but besides that is 95% a work truck. Still no plow but if I land my schools next year I'm sure it will see a plow at that point.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I can't get the seniors discount yet...not quite old enough to go to Florida either.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1853718 said:


> I can't get the seniors discount yet...not quite old enough to go to Florida either.


I just came back from there. I bought a 5th wheel trailer and went down to pick it up. At the hotel in Florida the guy asked me how old I was. I got my first seniors discount, time flies by. In Florida it starts at 50.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My wife is heading to Ft Meyers in January.........another vacation....not an age reference.


----------



## cet

She will be a spring chicken that time of year.


----------



## DeVries

edgeair;1853660 said:


> Yup, just heard from the Deere dealer that Ag is going up 5.36% Nov. 1 for "exchange." Just like the oil companies, takes forever for things to drop when the rate drops, but increases are instant.


At the end of this month you loose the CNLA discount as well. Apparently Deere is re structuring. Good thing I bought another one when I did.


----------



## SHAWZER

Komatsu 250 with new 12 foot hla pusher Thumbs Up


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER;1853858 said:


> Komatsu 250 with new 12 foot hla pusher Thumbs Up


Figures Meaford has snow already!


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC;1853411 said:


> poly cutting edge? who has a connection.


www.polyzone.com



MIDTOWNPC;1853455 said:


> requesting your input.
> 
> seasonal price contract with salt in.
> contract states plowing to start at 3cm
> hours of operation at the site are 8am to 8pm
> 
> the site has now gone 24 hours.
> 
> do you increase the price or request for increase?
> 
> I have never had this come up but I haven't been plowing that long either.
> We always service the site during the hours of operation and then after the site is closed we allow the site to build up and clear it either plowing with the storm or have it clean by opening.


Big difference IMHO - we've had this happen in the past as well. 24hours means there's customers there all hours of the night, and they still expect to be able to get around. The idea of waiting until 3 or 4 am may not fly anymore - we used to do that too and have it all ready for 8am (after the snow stopped). It's a much higher level of service - at least what we have found.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Our first reports of black ice this morning...


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1854454 said:


> Our first reports of black ice this morning...


Was pretty cool this morning, no surprise.


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1854454 said:


> Our first reports of black ice this morning...


Seen that last week on the way to Sudbury. Most of hwy 11 bridges had salt brine on them. The ones that didn't were pretty frosty. Any standing water on roof tops and gravel parking lots in Barrie were Ice.

Surprised they hadn't hosed down the 400 with brine guess they still on last seasons budget.


----------



## Citytow

send it down here , could use a run


----------



## Grassman09

Citytow;1854819 said:


> send it down here , could use a run


You get much salt in the truck box? :laughing: 3 yard bucket?


----------



## Citytow

not as much as bigred


----------



## Citytow

, ,


----------



## Grassman09

You would have to cut the asphalt apron off the back to run a undertailgte on big red. Big red just hauls salt for stockpile or you put a Vbox in her? Shame its too nice of a truck to salt with.


----------



## Citytow

no apron . bibeau body . wet box w/hydros bolt on plug n play ... swenson gate spreader/ 11' right discharge Bonnell , 1st year for her , '15 Granite .
she needs to work atleast 6 days a week, $$$$. shes a PIG at 5 mpg


----------



## Grassman09

Replacement tailgate spreader? Whats that mean wet box, that to stop the asphalt from sticking? Seen at one plant they have a area to spray your box down before loading up? I know what wet backs are lol.. Not many of those in either one of our areas. Seen a few show up to shovel snow they gone as fast as they arrived.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Anyone in The Queensway and Parklawn area in Etobicoke interested in a sub contract? Its a small apartment building. Send me a pm for details.


----------



## chachi1984

when is everyone putting their salter on the trucks


----------



## cet

Put 2 on last Friday. 1 left to do.


----------



## grandview

cet;1855498 said:


> Put 2 on last Friday. 1 left to do.


before or after golfing?


----------



## cet

grandview;1855503 said:


> before or after golfing?


Had to skip golf, I had 4 loads of salt coming too. Sat. Sun though. prsport


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

if anyone is looking for a kubota m135x I know where there is a great deal with financing thru dealer. its a 2011 with 600 hours. never used in winter. $56k 
I think its too big for me.


----------



## Grassman09

Just when you have thought you have seen it all. Went to quote snow in Malton today.

With the way salt prices are going and availability. This person does not know how to quote or just likes to plow for free.

I asked about last years Contractor and was told hes out of business and went to India. They were asking me wow why am I so expensive and they would be willing to pay a little bit more then the $1000 a month taxes included they were paying the previous guy.


----------



## grandview

In Rupees, that's big money.


----------



## schrader

Since when does 3 payments of $750 equal $2000. Thats funny.


----------



## Citytow

get er doneThumbs Up

thanks for the snow fellas , should be here by sat nite , you guys work qwik


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader;1856036 said:


> Since when does 3 payments of $750 equal $2000. Thats funny.


All seasonals include a $10 flub factor after HST?!?!


----------



## SHAWZER

:laughing: That contract is funny . So , did you get a contract ?


----------



## ff1221

All the pricing is available on their easy to use website!

http://snoweasyremoval.ca/index.html


----------



## Triple L

Guys here are wayy cheaper than that!!!! It's funny looking through kijiji!!!!


----------



## SHAWZER

Anybody dealt with a company called Landscape F X out of Windsor ? They left me a message about plowing 2 TD banks in my area .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

some one should have a gtg soon


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I called Polyzone.com 
just making a full list switching all sidewalk stuff to poly.

ill post pics later of one contractors rust stains


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

jrs first Halloween had to do it up


----------



## DeVries

SHAWZER;1856621 said:


> Anybody dealt with a company called Landscape F X out of Windsor ? They left me a message about plowing 2 TD banks in my area .


I've quoted for them a couple times. Never got anywhere with them. From what I hear they just took over a bunch of banks from Bee clean.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I like the bobcat logo, 1 year my wife told me to do a search and get a template online and carve the pumpkins. She came home to a carving of Captain Crunch cause it was the only thing I could find...she was not amused.


----------



## SHAWZER

DeVries;1856818 said:


> I've quoted for them a couple times. Never got anywhere with them. From what I hear they just took over a bunch of banks from Bee clean.


Hearing good things about them , I will see what happens .


----------



## edgeair

MIDTOWNPC;1856806 said:


> I called Polyzone.com
> just making a full list switching all sidewalk stuff to poly.
> 
> ill post pics later of one contractors rust stains


Anybody use their product for tractor blower cutting edges or dump truck liners?

If so, what size Tivar UHMW did you go with? Fastening?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

edgeair;1856979 said:


> Anybody use their product for tractor blower cutting edges or dump truck liners?
> 
> If so, what size Tivar UHMW did you go with? Fastening?


I will post back once I send him my email.

Im just measuring everything and making a list then the guy was going to help me out what to use for thickness and height. Most of the blades I just looked up the size of the replacement cutting edge and then was going to ask for something similar. I need a cutting edge for my pronovost back blade and main edge also.

In Cobourg they install interlocking brick "heritage style" which means upside down. Its great for hooking an edge, pooling water, chipping and cracking.


----------



## Grassman09

edgeair;1856979 said:


> Anybody use their product for tractor blower cutting edges or dump truck liners?
> 
> If so, what size Tivar UHMW did you go with? Fastening?


They did my dump trailer a few years back. They used these special flush mount fasteners and they weld the corners.

The Blower on my 3720 needs new shoes and a main edge I was going to see if they can come up with something for me. Do not have as much walkway work in town and figured I could send the machine doing driveways to make up a lil for the loss of other work. A pull blade on the back to clean away from Garage doors


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER;1856621 said:


> Anybody dealt with a company called Landscape F X out of Windsor ? They left me a message about plowing 2 TD banks in my area .


We had a couple of calls from them this year and one of the guys we work with has been doing some stuff for them for a few years now.


----------



## daveklassen

SHAWZER;1856621 said:


> Anybody dealt with a company called Landscape F X out of Windsor ? They left me a message about plowing 2 TD banks in my area .


We deal with them on a few of our sites. They aren't bad.


----------



## SHAWZER

That company sounds alright to work for , only the bank in our town would be a pita with 5 steps and long ramp. Nowhere to put the parking lot snow and lots of elderly people . Average of 12 feet of snow and I hate shoveling . I will see what price they are willing to pay and go from there . Thumbs Up


----------



## Hysert

Working on salters today with my coffee and Bailey's.... delivery of icemelter today too... here we go!!!


----------



## SHAWZER

Some Property Management Companies and building owners are in panic mode now . They do it every year , leaving decisions so late .


----------



## schrader

I hope the snow they are calling for stats you way because I'm no where near ready yet. So much rain here the last two days we cant even think about getting on the grounds


----------



## SHAWZER

East Georgian Bay is to get hit the hardest , higher ground will maybe see a couple of inches . But you never know .


----------



## schrader

Ya I think close to the water will be too warm too stick but Im sure i will be up to peak out the window. We always get one little teaser before the winter really sets in.


----------



## SHAWZER

Ya I have v-blade and salter on my truck parked in shop . but have not put snow tires on yet .  :laughing:


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

DeVries;1856818 said:


> I've quoted for them a couple times. Never got anywhere with them. From what I hear they just took over a bunch of banks from Bee clean.


They are working on snow all across Canada from what I have heard. They pay their bills and do all their quotes by the square foot from Google earth. A friend of mine did some sub contract work with them last season.


----------



## chachi1984

anyone do sub work for absolute home services they email me


----------



## Mr.Markus

First flurries are here, sticking to the trex decking, contracts start in 20 minutes.Lol


----------



## DeVries

Wet snow here, my patio furniture has some light wet snow on them, the ground is just wet. Way to early. I'm still waiting on a tractor to be delivered. May be a few weeks yet.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

another new tractor devries  what did you get this time?


----------



## cet

Everything is white here except roadways and walks. That was a close one. Being Saturday it would have been a good first run for the trucks, they're all ready to go.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I almost put the salter on last night at 1am. All that sugar helped keep me awake...
My wife waaaay overbought for the trick or treaters....


----------



## DeVries

A 5095. 2011 with 61 hours on it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I dropped one off yesterday to get people talking. 
I didnt have anything orange to wear for Halloween so I drove the tractor across town.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries;1857827 said:


> A 5095. 2011 with 61 hours on it.


I like that tractor
Thats great for hours.


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice tractor and blade . You are braver than me , I leave my machines at home for Halloween .


----------



## schrader

Hey Dean I thought you traded that back in for the Deere? Not a flake of snow here this morning but everything on the top of the mountain has 2" of snow cover.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;1857863 said:


> Hey Dean I thought you traded that back in for the Deere? Not a flake of snow here this morning but everything on the top of the mountain has 2" of snow cover.


I did untill the went to load the 5083 and deliver it to me and the sales man found out there was no cab on the tractor. I wasnt impressed to be honest.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHAWZER;1857859 said:


> Nice tractor and blade . You are braver than me , I leave my machines at home for Halloween .


I own the site next door, its on camera and there are lots of other eyes


----------



## DeVries

That Bota did you buy that from Stewarts? looks familiar. That's where I bought the Deere.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries;1857932 said:


> That Bota did you buy that from Stewarts? looks familiar. That's where I bought the Deere.


I bought it from greentractors.... I think it was originally at their milton branch

When it was delivered it wouldnt shift from hi to low.
Had to go back as there was a jammed linkage.

Im not a fan of the blade control but it will do fine


----------



## SHAWZER

View at my house.


----------



## schrader

Oh crap when did that come down? Im starting to worry we might get some LE tonight.


----------



## SHAWZER

Half last night , the rest this morning . Melting now . You said to keep it over my way . :laughing:


----------



## Grassman09

The two Boss's. Only one is mine thou. She was keeping an eye on it for me.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grassman09;1858179 said:


> The two Boss's. Only one is mine thou. She was keeping an eye on it for me.


I really like German sheppards too


----------



## grandview

Anyone drink this?
Molson Brador


----------



## SHAWZER

Many years ago . More alcohol , more money , more run through. Ha Ha How do you like it ?


----------



## grandview

SHAWZER;1858849 said:


> Many years ago . More alcohol , more money , more run through. Ha Ha How do you like it ?


Same,can't remember how its tastes,maybe next time up there I'll stop and pick up a case.


----------



## cet

It tastes really strong and heavy.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

our local gg's just dropped the franchise and started up a new name.
not sure if that means he is getting smarter or now he can go even cheaper.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The Sunshine guy out here no longer has stuff on his property and the house is for sale. Looks like he sold that 7 yard salter and kenworth.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, franchises are losing their hold on some stuff they had for years I am finding


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1860083 said:


> our local gg's just dropped the franchise and started up a new name.
> not sure if that means he is getting smarter or now he can go even cheaper.


Prob dumber and cheaper. Bid allot more work this year. Only picked up one extra place.


----------



## schrader

Looks like winter might start next week, thats even earlier than last year. Prices here are dropping like a rock, one of the hardest winters in years and guys are working for less, I just don't get it.


----------



## Grassman09

Installed one of the salters today. Allot easier then how I got it off.


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;1860317 said:


> Looks like winter might start next week, thats even earlier than last year. Prices here are dropping like a rock, one of the hardest winters in years and guys are working for less, I just don't get it.


Calling for a bit of snow late this week , early next week . Taking loaders into town to there winter parking places , installing snow tires , winter just around the corner .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

here is a deal. 
im too busy to make a road trip right now

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-other/g...er/1030039463?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## ff1221

I don't think old man winter is going to stick around, he's just dropping in for a quick visit, gets those Johnny come lately customers sending their cheques in!


----------



## SHAWZER

I am more concerned with Mother Nature having a b*tch fit . :laughing:


----------



## ff1221

She might, but it only lasts a week right?


----------



## Hysert

ff1221;1861490 said:


> She might, but it only lasts a week right?


Dont trust anything that bleeds for a week and doesn't die... lol.. all this hipe and over priced salt/equipment will come to light soon folks.. Think we plowed last yr on the 27th


----------



## DeVries

Our first one was the 26th. Not even close to being ready. Way to much on the go and can't get equipment in the yard long enough to make sure everything is working let alone get some salters mounted up. It may be a last minute scramble.


----------



## SHAWZER

ff1221;1861490 said:


> She might, but it only lasts a week right?


Ha Ha , perfect , 1 week a month all winter . Thumbs Up


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;1861525 said:


> Our first one was the 26th. Not even close to being ready. Way to much on the go and can't get equipment in the yard long enough to make sure everything is working let alone get some salters mounted up. It may be a last minute scramble.


Just cleanups for us... one salter is on other is ready to go. Salt coming next week. And hopefully the box for the SVL will be in too.. need some relax time too maybe a quick trip with family to stmaartin before all the gold falls


----------



## schrader

If all this rain we had today was snow we would be digging out for a week, been raining steady since 6AM.


----------



## cet

First plow for us last year was the 13th. All my stuff is ready to go. 3 salters mounted, finished cleanups today. 19 salt boxes to fill tomorrow.


----------



## Hysert

cet;1861590 said:


> First plow for us last year was the 13th. All my stuff is ready to go. 3 salters mounted, finished cleanups today. 19 salt boxes to fill tomorrow.


Wow nice on the cleanups!!! Kinda funny how its windy as $/&@ in the leaf season everyday... one more week atleast!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries;1861525 said:


> Our first one was the 26th. Not even close to being ready. Way to much on the go and can't get equipment in the yard long enough to make sure everything is working let alone get some salters mounted up. It may be a last minute scramble.


I can't believe you said this out loud....

I need another week for clean ups, blew a hydro hose on my lift vacuum today which put a damper on getting anything done tomorrow, good news is the tractor is rust proofed now.

I plugged the salter in a month ago but that's not a guarantee it will work when I need it, it's 20 minutes to put it on though..
I always hate when there is no break in between. Probably do salt boxes when I'm plowing....


----------



## ff1221

I picked up the blower for the John Deere yesterday, been over where it was built since March for repairs but still have to get it on. Snowplow is good to go, but rear plow needs a new hose and the big tractor is still sitting on a jobsite so Monday is going to be a busy day!


----------



## SHAWZER

OH NO , Barrie News said the words Lake-Effect Squalls for next week .


----------



## ff1221

Ya CTV London used the same term, but Julie the weather girl isn't hard to look at so I took it OK.


----------



## GMC Driver

cet;1861590 said:


> First plow for us last year was the 13th. All my stuff is ready to go. 3 salters mounted, finished cleanups today. 19 salt boxes to fill tomorrow.


We've been working in your area last couple of days for a York region project. Seems everyone up there is ready - saw alot of plows and salters driving around the last few days.

There was enough flurries to cover the cars - guess it's coming sooner than later...


----------



## cet

GMC Driver;1862857 said:


> We've been working in your area last couple of days for a York region project. Seems everyone up there is ready - saw alot of plows and salters driving around the last few days.
> 
> There was enough flurries to cover the cars - guess it's coming sooner than later...


You were in Newmarket?

Last Saturday was pure white here except asphalt. I thought we might be out first day of contracts, that would suck.


----------



## GMC Driver

Stouffville - Main and Ninth.


----------



## chachi1984

anyone here use timbrens in the rear with a salter. I have a added leaf spring, the truck only touches the bump stop when loaded, wondering if its worth getting.


----------



## DellSteven

Got about an inch north of Peterborough


----------



## schrader

chachi1984;1863771 said:


> anyone here use timbrens in the rear with a salter. I have a added leaf spring, the truck only touches the bump stop when loaded, wondering if its worth getting.


Yup put them in my 2010 chev 2500 we set them so there is no gap between the frame and the timbrens, a little rougher ride but it sure helps it carry the wieght. At half the cost of the air bags they are worth it.


----------



## chachi1984

schrader;1863873 said:


> Yup put them in my 2010 chev 2500 we set them so there is no gap between the frame and the timbrens, a little rougher ride but it sure helps it carry the wieght. At half the cost of the air bags they are worth it.


did yours ride the factory bumps with the salter in ??? mine not even close with the added springs , just hits when loaded with salt


----------



## schrader

Mine was on the bumps with half a load you could feel the truck leaning when you cornered.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Wasn't gonna buy anything new this year but the rain slowed me down enough to stop working...

Always makes me spend money....


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice , what size of Kubota ? Cant make it out in the pic . Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's the kubota I bought last fall, L 5740

I meant the pusher...lol.


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha , still looks brand new .


----------



## Mr.Markus

200 hrs 

1100 hrs on my mowers this season..lol


----------



## SHAWZER

I will bite , what size of pusher ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's only 8 ft.

I have an 8 ft blower on the back for when the drives get too high and then I usually have to clean up with the bucket or come back with the truck to scrape clean, this will probably work better seeing it got a trip edge.


----------



## SHAWZER

Should work good . Dumping a bucket a couple hundred times a night drives me to drink .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1864073 said:


> Wasn't gonna buy anything new this year but the rain slowed me down enough to stop working...
> 
> Always makes me spend money....


Go buy the top plate pull back. It's a great feature to have not only for back dragging but if your pushing a pile over a curb you can do a back up and light push with the top edge and clean to the curb. It also makes the wings a lot more rigid.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It was a cheap option, I'll look into it, thanks.


----------



## DeVries

I've got the pull back cutting edge for that box if you are interested let me know. It's almost new, I will be in your neighbourhood this week picking up at Stewarts so I can even deliver it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

If anyone is looking for a Fisher extreme v, one of my landscape customers has a nice one. Used 2 seasons and then sold the truck. Stored indoors, in Richmond Hill. PM for contact info.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

anyone here from Kingston or even Belleville 
Been approached about some snow work in that area 
Need help.


----------



## schrader

Yup 17 degrees today and snow squall watches in effect for tonight and tomorrow. Just finished clean ups today would be nice to have a few days off but o well.


----------



## SHAWZER

Mother Nature is going to have us looking out the window every hour or so . I am ready , everything in place , but hope not , too early .


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1865819 said:


> anyone here from Kingston or even Belleville
> Been approached about some snow work in that area
> Need help.


This looks like a "PPM" in the making.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The making of franchisees live on PS....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Haha - maybe for Dean, never for me, margins in this business are stupid tight. Just doesn't make sense to me. It doesn't surprise me that most of the GTA under is under corporate for GG, and even big green is 3 in one in the north gta. They dropped off a salt bin at one of my sites today. They did it last year, guess they didn't get the memo.


----------



## grandview

Looks like 
south of me to the PA line will be getting up to 6 inches by Friday.


----------



## SHAWZER

What is that in metric .? :laughing:


----------



## grandview

SHAWZER;1866514 said:


> What is that in metric .? :laughing:


15.24 cm tymusic


----------



## SHAWZER

You have 1 of those 2 - sided tape measures too ?


----------



## ff1221

Was looking at my particularly twisted up Plow Partner yesterday thinking I should price a new one, anybody have a suggestion where to price a new Arctic?


----------



## SHAWZER

I am starting to like this storm , sun shining and no snow . Thumbs Up


----------



## schrader

Dont jinx it, I think we will get our turn tomorrow and Friday when the winds become more NW.


----------



## SHAWZER

Yep , I think so too .


----------



## ff1221

Wind has been blowing like mad here for days but the squall lines aren't very organized, doubt we'll see anything till the winds calm down and a systems settles in heavily laden with moisture.


----------



## SHAWZER

Send it south towards G V .


----------



## cet

Chance to snow squalls in Keswick and Sutton tonight. Might be the first for the year.

Hoping to go golfing Saturday, probably the last time looking at the highs next week. They'll be itching to close it.


----------



## edgeair

ff1221;1866539 said:


> Was looking at my particularly twisted up Plow Partner yesterday thinking I should price a new one, anybody have a suggestion where to price a new Arctic?


Doesn't Cottrill sell Arctic?


----------



## Mr.Markus

First salt run is under the belt with all the little squalls today, just as I thought I ended up delivering my salt bins during an event.lol


----------



## greywynd

About an inch in my area last night, not quite ready for it yet though myself.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cambridge sounds like they dropped the ball from the traffic report...

Or you guys are getting a bad rush hour squall...be safe.


----------



## cet

First salt run at our 4 north schools. 1 cm and it didn't start until 5am. Parked 1 of the salt trucks inside last night and when they went to start it this morning it's dead. Makes no sense but that's how winter seems to be.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Barrie is getting it hard right now. We're doing finish grades on a project down by the lake. This should be a fun day.


----------



## Mr.Markus

And it's heading right for Jon...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hey Markus, i got the registration form for landscape show in the mail. Did you register yet? Are you bringing Mike again? Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

No, you gotta register late and pick up your badge at the entrance, that way someone has to yell it out into the crowd...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Ah, you are a wise wise man.


----------



## SHAWZER

4 inches at my place by 2:30 am , 1 1/2 inch in town .Anything I plowed turned to ice underneath instantly , slippery morning . Spread extra salt , sun out now everything good . Most of the squalls went north or south of us . Thumbs Up


----------



## ff1221

edgeair;1867581 said:


> Doesn't Cottrill sell Arctic?


Ya just want to make sure I'm getting a competitive quote!


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221;1868511 said:


> Ya just want to make sure I'm getting a competitive quote!


I got mine at Delta Spring in Breslau..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*contracts*

One of the biggest contracts of my life is being decided right now and its crazy that its this late. I should be saying get lost but I simply can't say Im not interested. I should know very soon and I can't sit still nor have I been able to for the last 3 hours. Even my wife said "just buy another tractor" If I get chosen I will need more equip but I can spread what I have for 2 week and use some rental machines incase anything happens while I buy and setup. Is it normal to feel like a complete helpless wimp while property managers break out a decision last min? I didnt bid on the hospital because I always thought this might come up and my gut was right on that part so far.

tick tick tick goes the clock


----------



## JD Dave

Pretty normal to get excited Dean. Not everyone can be as cool as Jon but he bids more in a day then most do in a year. Equipment is the easy part for me, it's getting operators that's the problem. I do feel confident my new guys will be good but until the first few storms it's hard to tell.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1868856 said:


> One of the biggest contracts of my life is being decided right now and its crazy that its this late. I should be saying get lost but I simply can't say Im not interested. I should know very soon and I can't sit still nor have I been able to for the last 3 hours. Even my wife said "just buy another tractor" If I get chosen I will need more equip but I can spread what I have for 2 week and use some rental machines incase anything happens while I buy and setup. Is it normal to feel like a complete helpless wimp while property managers break out a decision last min? I didnt bid on the hospital because I always thought this might come up and my gut was right on that part so far.
> 
> tick tick tick goes the clock


Well at least I know why Kijiji crashed.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1868882 said:


> Pretty normal to get excited Dean. Not everyone can be as cool as Jon but he bids more in a day then most do in a year. Equipment is the easy part for me, it's getting operators that's the problem. I do feel confident my new guys will be good but until the first few storms it's hard to tell.


Did your kids finally allow you 5 minutes on the computer?


----------



## grandview

cet;1868890 said:


> Did your kids finally allow you 5 minutes on the computer?


Must be using the maternity wards computer


----------



## cet

grandview;1868892 said:


> Must be using the maternity wards computer


He's trying for a new reality show, 20 kids and counting.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1868882 said:


> Pretty normal to get excited Dean. Not everyone can be as cool as Jon but he bids more in a day then most do in a year. Equipment is the easy part for me, it's getting operators that's the problem. I do feel confident my new guys will be good but until the first few storms it's hard to tell.


Agreed

They just called. I got it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Good for you Dean....

Hope you get it, as I'm sure you'll find a way to make it work.


......DOH.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1868887 said:


> Well at least I know why Kijiji crashed.


true!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Im sending my best guy with new help to that job while I take on new help under my wing at home with the rest of the existing crew.


It will be official monday once its signed. 
my hands were litterly shaking for 2 hours. 
Time for beer  then some phone calls


----------



## chachi1984

MIDTOWNPC;1868957 said:


> true!


nice what was the site??


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1868896 said:


> He's trying for a new reality show, 20 kids and counting.


Aren't you retiring soon? Glad you got it Dean.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

chachi1984;1868961 said:


> nice what was the site??


jd's exwifes driveway :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

Holy hell that made me laugh...


----------



## Triple L

Congratulations dean!!! We should have bought those 3 tractors lol


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1868979 said:


> Holy hell that made me laugh...


If making fun of people makes you laugh then I don't think we can be friends any longer.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1869040 said:


> Congratulations dean!!! We should have bought those 3 tractors lol


he didnt get back to me until two were sold.

they are too small for this place.

Thanks!


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC;1869051 said:


> he didnt get back to me until two were sold.
> 
> they are too small for this place.
> 
> Thanks!


Congrats Dean, now are you going to tell us what the contract is, we can't sit still in anticipation!


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1868966 said:


> Aren't you retiring soon? Glad you got it Dean.


Haven't finished paying for that home made lunch back in 2000!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Kingston Fashion Outlets and Empire Theater

So I'm sure I'm getting some of cets money because if his wife hasn't shopped there yet she will soon. Lol 

It's a connection I established because the land owners have a property we service in Cobourg.


----------



## Hysert

Nice and brisk thismorning... maybe tonights forecast mite stick.... finally got approval on my last site. Was still the highest quote but the service was his decision. Good to see the lowball dont always win... congrades on your big win too Dean.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1869369 said:


> Haven't finished paying for that home made lunch back in 2000!


The lunch that keep on giving. Probably the last time you had it. Lol.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1869394 said:


> Kingston Fashion Outlets and Empire Theater
> 
> So I'm sure I'm getting some of cets money because if his wife hasn't shopped there yet she will soon. Lol
> 
> It's a connection I established because the land owners have a property we service in Cobourg.


Congrats, I'm sure you'll make out fine.

I'll have to go on mapquest but I think Buffalo might be closer then Kingston. Plus the UPS store in Buffalo is where she likes to send her ebay purchases. They're are usually quite small.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1869418 said:


> The lunch that keep on giving. Probably the last time you had it. Lol.


Before minor surgery!


----------



## grandview

Was at the game last night, I thought I was in Canada with all the Leaf fans, Don't know how you guy do it with prices like this.


----------



## Hysert

grandview;1870340 said:


> Was at the game last night, I thought I was in Canada with all the Leaf fans, Don't know how you guy do it with prices like this.


In Toronto, That will get u a seat in the rafters. And it sells out every game even if there in last place....


----------



## DeVries

Winter starts earlier than last year. Everything covered on higher elevations, plus more tomorrow.


----------



## chachi1984

DeVries;1870357 said:


> Winter starts earlier than last year. Everything covered on higher elevations, plus more tomorrow.


oh ya like on the mountain, nothing in Burlington right now


----------



## potskie

Hysert;1870341 said:


> In Toronto, That will get u a seat in the rafters. And it sells out every game even if there in last place....


Bell Centre is even worse. Almost 600 a ticket last time I went.


----------



## cet

grandview;1870340 said:


> Was at the game last night, I thought I was in Canada with all the Leaf fans, Don't know how you guy do it with prices like this.


Corporations have all the good seats. They're the only one's that can pay the prices.


----------



## grandview

cet;1870396 said:


> Corporations have all the good seats. They're the only one's that can pay the prices.


So you have some good seats,


----------



## cet

grandview;1870584 said:


> So you have some good seats,


I sure do, right side of the couch and it's only 30 seconds from my bed.


----------



## SHAWZER

I sleep while trying to watch the Leafs .


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## grandview

You guys getting snow now?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Very light, looks heavier down by you.


----------



## Grassman09

Speaking of snow.. 

Any good places that do DPF deletes on Fords? I know of diesel drs in Milton no idea what they are like. Whats the price range? 2nd time now truck shut down this time it almost left me dead on a set of railway tracks with the float trail in tow. Wasn't even 5 mins up the road and it says stop safely and a few seconds later it shuts down completely. I think my warranty is up on the truck now. 

Looks like a salt in the Am and next few days a push. Salting would be better.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Whos going to salt? Escarpment may need it and east Hamilton but I hear below the escarpment isn't to bad.


----------



## chachi1984

Lynden-Jeff;1871342 said:


> Whos going to salt? Escarpment may need it and east Hamilton but I hear below the escarpment isn't to bad.


Nothing in burlington as of now Jeff roads are just wet not slippery , like Grassman said probably a salt am


----------



## PoG Greg

Will be heading out in the am to Milton...


----------



## DeVries

1st salt run of the winter, 10 days earlier than last year. Don't remember a snowfall like this so early in a long time. 
Maybe winter will start early and leave early.


----------



## grandview

Really don't want 30 inches of for the 1st plow of the season.


----------



## ff1221

We've been out twice since last Friday, about ten days earlier than last year also. Looks like rain in the forecast for next week.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221;1871575 said:


> We've been out twice since last Friday, about ten days earlier than last year also. Looks like rain in the forecast for next week.


I've been out every morning since Thursday, salt only though, even this morning there were guys plowing but a little salt did the trick.
I could use some rain and warm temps to wash up the mowers on my trailer...lol.


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN calling for 8 inches Tuesday with a inch or two before and after . Rain next weekend .


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;1871526 said:


> 1st salt run of the winter, 10 days earlier than last year. Don't remembrer a snowfall like this so early in a long time.
> Maybe winter will start early and leave early.


I second that! Good salt to start the yr... salt boxes and markers is the plan today...


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1871578 said:


> I've been out every morning since Thursday, salt only though, even this morning there were guys plowing but a little salt did the trick.
> I could use some rain and warm temps to wash up the mowers on my trailer...lol.


My zero turn sat out in the rain for 2 weeks till I made room in the shed for it. lol


----------



## GMC Driver

First salt run here - pushed a few of the heavier ones to help out. Ended up with an inch on asphalt at the shop (worst spot), and about 3" on the grass.


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1871578 said:


> I've been out every morning since Thursday, salt only though, even this morning there were guys plowing but a little salt did the trick.
> I could use some rain and warm temps to wash up the mowers on my trailer...lol.


You sound like me. My poor mowers got ditched on the trailer as I haven't been able to even look at em since Thurs. I've still got 2 properties to hit a second time for leaves. I was shovelling them off the ones walks today.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have a commercial snow client that hires another company to do the grass, for the past 10 years they blew all the leaves into big piles in the parking lot and left them there. 
I have a new grass client come spring, full service pre paid.Thumbs Up


----------



## McGaw

A good 2" here on vehicles but not sticking to the asphalt. It's pretty wet so I don't think it will be sticking around to long 
Still coming down though
Calling for 5-10cm on Wednesday


----------



## JD Dave

Decided to plow a new site to get the guys familiar with site. I think the salt savings more then paid for labour and fuel.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I was surprised how well an early morning app (3-5am) held it today.

I just got back from an emergency run salting a drive for a heavy tow to recover a propane truck. The poor driver only topped up their tank $150. I can't imagine what the tow was worth, but my bill came to more than that.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1872019 said:


> Decided to plow a new site to get the guys familiar with site. I think the salt savings more then paid for labour and fuel.


I think the further south the more snow there was. My Keswick/Sutton group got 1/2 of Newmarket. Came out easily with the salt run but I guess we're back out again tonight with the drop in temps. Squalls posted for tomorrow and snow for Wednesday. What month is this?


----------



## grandview

cet;1872081 said:


> I think the further south the more snow there was. My Keswick/Sutton group got 1/2 of Newmarket. Came out easily with the salt run but I guess we're back out again tonight with the drop in temps. Squalls posted for tomorrow and snow for Wednesday. *What month is this?*


The month winter rules kick in.


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus;1872063 said:


> I was surprised how well an early morning app (3-5am) held it today.
> 
> I just got back from an emergency run salting a drive for a heavy tow to recover a propane truck. The poor driver only topped up their tank $150. I can't imagine what the tow was worth, but my bill came to more than that.


 After the extra high price of propane last winter I think they should be able to pay the bill . Thumbs Up


----------



## cet

grandview;1872101 said:


> The month winter rules kick in.


Got an email from the club yesterday, the course is closed for the year.


----------



## grandview

cet;1872218 said:


> Got an email from the club yesterday, the course is closed for the year.


See you in the spring when you get back from Dubai


----------



## Hysert

grandview;1872224 said:


> See you in the spring when you get back from Dubai


My uncle is in Dubai for the F1 race.. sent me a pic of him riding camels????


----------



## ff1221

North of us looks like it got hammered, around 6 inches, Edgair should be busy today but the squall line is just above us and we got a skiff. November the 18th and the friggin buses are canceled, gotta love off lake snow squalls!


----------



## Hysert

Headed out for a lot check this morning.. truck was frozen up bad... got me out looking at the underside... guess all the water from yesterday got into everything and with little to no salt residue on it thought the thing was coming apart... lol... they weren't kidding it was gonna get cold..


----------



## SHAWZER

Went out at 2 am , 4 inches and clear . Squalls started right after and have not stopped , 12 inches so far and still snowing .


----------



## JD Dave

Don't you wish we lived in Buffalo. 3 ft of snow would be awesome.


----------



## edgeair

ff1221;1872595 said:


> North of us looks like it got hammered, around 6 inches, Edgair should be busy today but the squall line is just above us and we got a skiff. November the 18th and the friggin buses are canceled, gotta love off lake snow squalls!


I'll let you know how much we got when I can see out the front of the tractor to tell.



SHAWZER;1872807 said:


> Went out at 2 am , 4 inches and clear . Squalls started right after and have not stopped , 12 inches so far and still snowing .


Its staying on the ground? Here I can't tell if its on the ground or just going straight on by.


----------



## SHAWZER

Staying on the ground . I am at home for awhile , could not see anything when plowing .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Blowing pretty good here, not much staying just a quick scrape.
Dave are you getting salt delivered by live bottom? Guy almost clocked the Audi in front of me running the stop at king.


----------



## ff1221

edgeair;1872915 said:


> I'll let you know how much we got when I can see out the front of the tractor to tell.
> 
> Squall line has moved down, snowing and blowing hard here but just piling up in the corners!


----------



## edgeair

ff1221;1873047 said:


> edgeair;1872915 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you know how much we got when I can see out the front of the tractor to tell.
> 
> Squall line has moved down, snowing and blowing hard here but just piling up in the corners!
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't get much that stuck, I'm sure it all blew on over to Meaford... Maybe 6" average.
Click to expand...


----------



## SHAWZER

We got nailed , still are . Should be interesting this weekend when 7 and raining .


----------



## edgeair

SHAWZER;1873124 said:


> We got nailed , still are . Should be interesting this weekend when 7 and raining .


Yes, it will be like we had an entire winter cycle in a week, wait a sec, that happens all the time in Canada doesn't it? tymusic


----------



## SHAWZER

Mother Nature is a bi%ch . In easyboy chair , 6 feet from wood stove drinking a beer . Don't care until 2 am again .


----------



## schrader

We got hammered, a good 12", was snowing so hard at 4:00 it was dark out and you couldn't see your hand in front of your face. Pulled everything off the road and we will have a fun day of digging out tomorrow.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Shrader what do your sidewalk guys use. With the snow you get I'm sure you get I have always wondered 

Thinking about some more sidewalk machines 
Don't want my kittens loosing their mittens. Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I wonder how grandview is doing.


----------



## schrader

Hey Dean all of my sidewalks are 30" or under so we can only use hand blowers. I try to just load up with extra Guys when the weather is bad so the guys don't flake out. I think tomorrow is going to be a *****, looks like more on Thursday too.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I feel for him, it's not to often you see his status go dark.
My sister went over to Buffalo to shop today but missed the storm side I guess, she said they just closed the Peace bridge about an hour ago some of their horses were supposed to go across to go home but we're denied cause of the weather.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;1873277 said:


> Hey Dean all of my sidewalks are 30" or under so we can only use hand blowers. I try to just load up with extra Guys when the weather is bad so the guys don't flake out. I think tomorrow is going to be a *****, looks like more on Thursday too.


I bought the toolcat this year but I dont like the bobcat v blade I bought for it
There is no float on a toolcat and you really have to play with the tilt, up down, and then V width to clear the sidewalk. Its all fixed and really something on a chain lift would be better. It would be ok on pavement but sidewalks there is too much going on. Going to try a straight blade.


----------



## JD Dave

Grandview texted me and said they were up to 4ft


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1873424 said:


> Grandview texted me and said they were up to 4ft


I wonder how many contracts done start till dec 1. Lol

4ft first Plow of the season would be hard 
Wow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

JD Dave;1873424 said:


> Grandview texted me and said they were up to 4ft


Weather channel says last report 5ft with 2 more coming.....crazy


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

1olddogtwo;1873446 said:


> Weather channel says last report 5ft with 2 more coming.....crazy


That will put some hair on your chest.

It's crazy to think about how much snow that is. It's not like A four ft drift. This a four feet in the lowest spot 
I can't imagine the airport parking lot. Cars burried


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Sure has been windy today. The EC radar shot shows that the snow we've been getting on the West Island of Montreal over the last couple of hours (about 5 cms now) seems to be lake effect off of Lake Ontario. That's only about 275 kms from here.


----------



## greywynd

About 15-20cm's at Peterborough this evening, and still coming down heavy, but I think the wind is slowing down some.


----------



## Grassman09

Dean, 

Look into a compact tractor with a blower. I used to be a believer in the Deere front mount mowers that you can put a blade or blower onto but once you go to a compact with a blower you wont look back. I only use a front mount for a site I do for pristine in Oakville now. Talk to Chad im sure he will chime in too. Hes got a 3720 I think. A few more horses under the hood. 

Milton where most of the work is the compact drives all over town and can do all the walks 3 times over vs the front mount where I used to tow from site to site. 

So much drifting and snow last season where the Front mount would just get berried alive and run out of room to push it off. I know you wont have that prob at the mall. Don't matter your color I prefer green as there is a dealer in Milton or got to Jds dealer in ospringe or Brampton. For orange I have to got to Ed Stewarts or Kooy bros allot further for me. Tried to get blizzard edges off Kooy last week. Could not get a hold of anyone on the phone to see if they had stock. Called a non blizzard dealer in Burlington yup got it in stock. Needed clutch for salter paid Burlington dealer and went to Drive Tech in Pristine land and picked it up.


----------



## Grassman09

greywynd;1873594 said:


> About 15-20cm's at Peterborough this evening, and still coming down heavy, but I think the wind is slowing down some.


I'd say we are close to the same from Lake Huron and Georgian bay and we get some from time to time.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

north of the 401 they have 6 inches 
so everyone called/text to find what its like in town see if I slept in or something.

Nothing near lake ontario, totally bone dry, high winds and a small drift or to.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

If anyone in buffalo has per inch contracts, they will be able to buy Google when they are done.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Still around and going....haven't been on all summer but sure excited about the early snow!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1873281 said:


> I feel for him, it's not to often you see his status go dark.
> My sister went over to Buffalo to shop today but missed the storm side I guess, she said they just closed the Peace bridge about an hour ago some of their horses were supposed to go across to go home but we're denied cause of the weather.


My son lives in Orchard Park now by the lake....6' on ground and 3 more forecasted. Crazy! Their game tomorrow at Ralph Wilson got cancelled.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Bills fans were told to bring a shovel to the stadium for Friday's game...lol
I know some guys who'd puke on their trucks with that much snow...


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mr.Markus;1874509 said:


> Bills fans were told to bring a shovel to the stadium for Friday's game...lol
> I know some guys who'd puke on their trucks with that much snow...


Free tickets if you help to clear snow in the stadium :laughing:


----------



## GMC Driver

We got brushed with the tail end. I've seen lake effect before, but this was amongst the worst ever. 4" in less than an hour. Good thing it only snowed for 2 hours.

They were saying down in Warsaw area that they may break 100 inches by the time this ends on Friday. They're in line for more LE tonight. If you've ever been down the 20, Warsaw is in a huge valley. Can't even imagine how they would get the snow out of there - and what's gonna happen when things warm up. I'll bet there are a few strucutral engineers that are sweating.


----------



## schrader

We got 14" here with drifts up to your waist, real heavy snow that packed down when you drove over it, spent most of my time spinning and sliding around. Cant believe this is only November man I hope the rest of the winter is better.


----------



## chachi1984

anyone looking for a truck comes with 2 plows and a salter
truck needs a little work though
https://www.gcsurplus.ca/mn-eng.cfm...htype=&lci=&str=1&ltnf=1&frmsr=1&sf=ferm-clos


----------



## McGaw

Not alot of snow here maybe 4". The wind is the worst part. Whiteout conditions sometimes while pushing. Can't seem to get any traction either. Hopefully we'll be done by 6


----------



## PoG Greg

Another successful afternoon of plowing/salting in Milton. Wasn't as bad as they were saying it might be


----------



## Alpha Property

Hey, any one havr any experiance dealing with greenthumb landscaping for snow work?


----------



## Mr.Markus

3" of fluff, no weight to it at all.
1 min you can't see infront of the truck the next its sunny and need my shades. 
Lotsa new trucks and tractors in town. The tractor guys are done quicker but they didn't get the memo about liveedge or more salt.


----------



## SHAWZER

Another 6-8 inches of squalls last night and continuing today . Glad we are not in Buffalo . Woodstove , easyboy chair , beer , does not have to be in that order . Thumbs Up


----------



## schrader

I wish I could get home earlier to enjoy the couch and a nap seems like the work just keeps coming I hope we don't get it too bad tonight. Wonder how much of this stuff will melt in the thaw, I have one place that needs to haul already.


----------



## cet

schrader;1875831 said:


> I wish I could get home earlier to enjoy the couch and a nap seems like the work just keeps coming I hope we don't get it too bad tonight. Wonder how much of this stuff will melt in the thaw, I have one place that needs to haul already.


Nov. 20 and need to haul snow, if this is global warming...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Cet, you just came up with the solution. If we truck all the snow from Collingwood and buffalo up to the North Pole. We can rebuild the ice cap.


----------



## snowman4

Would I be crazy to get an 8' pusher for a Cat 257 and clear out between parked cars at a condo? Between the inside of the yellow lines is about 8' 6"


----------



## schrader

I just put a 7" HLA on the back of my 4520 it is actually 7'-3" and it is real tight between the cars I think a 8' would be real tight.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;1875960 said:


> I just put a 7" HLA on the back of my 4520 it is actually 7'-3" and it is real tight between the cars I think a 8' would be real tight.


Post some pics later


----------



## grandview

Little hard past 2 days,no Timmy's were open. They should of made the workers stay and be open instead of sending them out into the snow to get home.


----------



## greywynd

grandview;1876364 said:


> Little hard past 2 days,no Timmy's were open. They should of made the workers stay and be open instead of sending them out into the snow to get home.


They closed them so the plows would do more work, since they wouldn't be able to stop and chat over coffees.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ours was the hub of Town during the ice storm last Christmas. Only place with a generator just a humming. Probably the best time to stay open even paying the overtime. Hope you're fairing well GV.


----------



## SHAWZER

Squalls have moved east of us but dumped another 8-10 inches last night . Few minor repairs to do then take my truck in for front wheel bearings again , should be warranty .


----------



## schrader

We dodged the bullet last night, 2" just enough to push. Wheel bearing must be a chev.


----------



## SHAWZER

1998 dodge 2500 diesel.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I had a customer that didn't pay their balance last season, haggled me on price and time. I didn't send them a renewal this year or even bother to call them. Today there was a cheque in the mail box.
_justcontractorthings_


----------



## Mr.Markus

So today I'm sitting at a gas station in Fergus fueling up. There is a new condo across the road, that has been cleared nicely by the contractor, and this lady on the top floor is shoveling her balcony onto the front entrance drive and sidewalk, probably about 6 inches of snow in the front entrance.lol. 
Does this happen a lot to you guys that do condos in the city?...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

No! That's a new level of stupid


----------



## JD Dave

So I got asked to bid a roof top to
Shovel walkways of patio stones to 5 cooling penthouses for a freezer building. There's 1500-2000 ft of walkways with natural gas lines crossing them at various points. That also want it salted. It's a total cluster $&@$'. The roof will blow in all the time and getting salt up 25-30 ft should be fun. I don't want to do it but I can't really say no. They basically want zero tolerance and site checks every morning.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JD Dave;1877106 said:


> So I got asked to bid a roof top to
> Shovel walkways of patio stones to 5 cooling penthouses for a freezer building. There's 1500-2000 ft of walkways with natural gas lines crossing them at various points. That also want it salted. It's a total cluster $&@$'. The roof will blow in all the time and getting salt up 25-30 ft should be fun. I don't want to do it but I can't really say no. They basically want zero tolerance and site checks every morning.


Can you boom up a few skids of salt and a snow blower? Still a pain, but less of one


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1877033 said:


> So today I'm sitting at a gas station in Fergus fueling up. There is a new condo across the road, that has been cleared nicely by the contractor, and this lady on the top floor is shoveling her balcony onto the front entrance drive and sidewalk, probably about 6 inches of snow in the front entrance.lol.
> Does this happen a lot to you guys that do condos in the city?...


We sub for another contractor doing shoveling at a few of the low income buildings, this morning we showed up and the old folks, and I mean seniors had shoveled around their cars and put it right on the sidewalks we have to shovel!


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1877106 said:


> So I got asked to bid a roof top to
> Shovel walkways of patio stones to 5 cooling penthouses for a freezer building. There's 1500-2000 ft of walkways with natural gas lines crossing them at various points. That also want it salted. It's a total cluster $&@$'. The roof will blow in all the time and getting salt up 25-30 ft should be fun. I don't want to do it but I can't really say no. They basically want zero tolerance and site checks every morning.


Walkway heat pads are on at Costco for $360 for 4ft. That jobs gotta be worth $180,000. 
I used to do a little rooftop down by Square One. 2 exterior flights of stairs, and 200ft of walkway through the garden to a set of doors. It was the worst job for predicting wind and freezing on.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1877121 said:


> Can you boom up a few skids of salt and a snow blower? Still a pain, but less of one


Salt and snowblower really aren't a problem. The walkways are only 1 patio stone wide and there's a maze of them. You have to step over natural lines as and they have bridges over electrical and heating. I have to check with my agent if I'm even covered for roof tops.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus;1876894 said:


> I had a customer that didn't pay their balance last season, haggled me on price and time. I didn't send them a renewal this year or even bother to call them. Today there was a cheque in the mail box.
> _justcontractorthings_


LOL - had the exact same thing happen here with 2 customers. One bounced the check 2x this summer, now just got another check on Tuesday. The other withheld the last installment on a seasonal because we charged for removal off site. Both had the nerve to call and act surprised that we aren't providing service this year.

In the infamous words of George W: "Fool me once, shame on you. If fooled, you can't get fooled again."


----------



## Hysert

GMC Driver;1877440 said:


> LOL - had the exact same thing happen here with 2 customers. One bounced the check 2x this summer, now just got another check on Tuesday. The other withheld the last installment on a seasonal because we charged for removal off site. Both had the nerve to call and act surprised that we aren't providing service this year.
> 
> In the infamous words of George W: "Fool me once, shame on you. If fooled, you can't get fooled again."


Same call i got this week... after i finally received there last payment in july i decided not to renew!!! Place was a disaster, as a fabrication shop they had crap all over the yard. Just wasnt worth wrecking tires or other stuff! Not to mention with holding the last check for almost 5 months... got another customer who is admit on not starting the contract till dec1, so i left it this week and the call came "where are you" after the brief conversation hes now paying for the half month of nov but wont go for the half month of april... i understand his thoughts on the matter as for the past 5yrs with the exception of last yr we havent plowed in nov. But it just goes to show how fast someone can flip the buck when $&#@ happens... otherwise it was a nice start to the plow season to get back into the swing... with the warm temps early this week im gonna be power washing the summer stuff so it can go to bed


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I dont understand how property managers only look at the monthly price.
its not the monthly price its the full price divided into monthly payments.

You dont get half a month off cause you slacked and didnt sign someone.

Someone needs to teach Money in school. 

We are quite the talk of the kingston area right now. The big tractor hasnt been delivered and we had a few cm storm the other day. My guy plowed the entire lot with a pickup. I have a contractor there who hasnt said he is in our pocket so everyone tells him trash talk. 
"these new guys think they are going to plow that with a pickup, welcome to kingston" "they only have a pickup and a bobcat thats rented good luck" 


It cracks me up but the lion doesnt really care what the sheep think however they should pipe down once the float trucks start rolling in...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

not a real fan of the blade on the kubota 7040 however its more to do with the controlls then anything.

The blade is a metal pless frame mount. They ground clerence is very low infact I cant use it at a site I planned because it can to the driveway inclines to back drag them. The controlls are done with an electric over hydraulic aftermarket joystick attached to a lever that is running off the back hydro's
The part I dont like is there there is no float. If you push it forward all the way it pauses then raises the tires off the ground. So you are constantly playing with the blade for find that good scrape. This is ok for a larger lot but I planned to use this at a condo site, do the roads, back drag the driveways and such. It is even hard to get the blade over a curb and the wings dont seem to scrape with their spring loaded shoes, they seem to polish the pavement when it scoop. 
I have only used it once but I was very frustrated and felt like I was playing space invaders with the joystick. 
I am not sure if this tractor had loader controlls if this would make the blade different. Its not something I would really have even noticed when I looked over the tractor. I drove it around moved the blade and everything seemed good but I never plowed anything with it.

The parallel lift of the horst is by far superior in my opinion and perhaps I am spoiled being able to float the blade or downpressure if needed. If horst made the parallel lift assemble somehow quick connect at the hood, I could then run the loader if needed. That would be a dream.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*big difference in height*

lift height it huge


----------



## JD Dave

You could run your hoses from the lift cylinder directly to the back outlets and then you'd at least have float to see if you like it better.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1877534 said:


> You could run your hoses from the lift cylinder directly to the back outlets and then you'd at least have float to see if you like it better.


thats how they are run. 
when I push the lever down it locks, then the tires lift off the ground


----------



## Mr.Markus

Not sure if it helps but the kubota loader I have has 2 positions when lowering, there's lower forward on the joystick and then float another bit forward on the joystick. Try pushing it a little more forward when it bottoms out.


----------



## schrader

If the lever locks it locking the hydraulic flow on I assume its a two way cylinder. Should PM Niege see what he says.


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;1877636 said:


> Not sure if it helps but the kubota loader I have has 2 positions when lowering, there's lower forward on the joystick and then float another bit forward on the joystick. Try pushing it a little more forward when it bottoms out.


Put 30hr on the SVL this fall and just figured out it has a float too... duh... right trigger... oh thats what that does??? Bit of a blonde moment!!! But i do like blondes... L39 is same as urs markus...


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1877572 said:


> thats how they are run.
> when I push the lever down it locks, then the tires lift off the ground


Every tractor has float on their factory lever. Your missing something as you have the lever set for detent. Not familiar with Kubotas but there's either a dial on your valve block above your couplers or inside somewhere around levers.


----------



## Mr.Markus

...or between your legs under the seat.if you're like me you have a hard time seeing it there.lol


----------



## JD Dave

Apparently they only come with detent or float levers depending on how the tractor was ordered. The float valve is a dealer installed option though so that's good news. I don't know how your suppose to unhook implements with no float function so I just assumed they would be standard on every tractor.


----------



## snowman4

Cat 257 multi terrain loader or the equivalent on wheels for snow? what size pusher?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1877698 said:


> ...or between your legs under the seat.if you're like me you have a hard time seeing it there.lol


Is that because your stomach is in the way or are you bragging about something else.


----------



## Triple L

snowman4;1877816 said:


> Cat 257 multi terrain loader or the equivalent on wheels for snow? what size pusher?


I was gonna get a bobcat 650 tracked machine but at the very last minute switched to a wheel 650... Honestly haven't regreted the decision once... Every year there has been 1 or 2 days where the tracked machine would have been better and we weren't able to work... But when you take into account the initial purchase price savings and probably $5 an hour savings in running tires vs. tracks and undercarriage wear whats a lost day or 2 over the entire season... This is for me anyways but everyone is different


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The lever I have is not a joystick for loader. It's like a remote leaver with an after market joystick attached I'll get a picture.


----------



## snowman4

But Chad the tracked machines look so much cooler! That's what counts, right?
P.S. it's Chad right? Haven't been on here much lately!


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1877830 said:


> Is that because your stomach is in the way or are you bragging about something else.


Stomach...no one likes braggarts.


----------



## Triple L

snowman4;1877968 said:


> But Chad the tracked machines look so much cooler! That's what counts, right?
> P.S. it's Chad right? Haven't been on here much lately!


Hahaha with off white 19.5 truck tires your ballin' 

Cool gets cooler with age lol... its measured by the amount of cash left in your pocket at the end of the day


----------



## Hysert

Are snow is gone. With lots of rain coming today! Poor folks in buffalo. That 7 feet of snow mite get cut in half but with colder temps coming back will be solid ice in no time... there gonna have to deal with that base all winter... time to watch lewis claim the F1 title...


----------



## chachi1984

bring out the lawn equipment this week lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

chachi1984;1878351 said:


> bring out the lawn equipment this week lol


Just finished mulching the last leaves at my house


----------



## Mr.Markus

I was going to clean up the mowers today and put them away, I have another hydro leak under the high dump in the same spot I paid the dealer to fix:angry:, not happy. Do it myself this time. My yard is a mud pit so I put everything in the garage to drip dry and here I am...again.

My salter motor started squealing. Bought a new one at Drive $1100

Anyone know a good electric motor rebuilder? 1/2 Hp


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1878442 said:


> I was going to clean up the mowers today and put them away, I have another hydro leak under the high dump in the same spot I paid the dealer to fix:angry:, not happy. Do it myself this time. My yard is a mud pit so I put everything in the garage to drip dry and here I am...again.
> 
> My salter motor started squealing. Bought a new one at Drive $1100
> 
> Anyone know a good electric motor rebuilder? 1/2 Hp


Can't remember the name but there's a good place on Shirley Ave in Kitchener, ON the right a couple buildings past Louis straus which is on the left when coming off the expressway... great guys


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1878442 said:


> I was going to clean up the mowers today and put them away, I have another hydro leak under the high dump in the same spot I paid the dealer to fix:angry:, not happy. Do it myself this time. My yard is a mud pit so I put everything in the garage to drip dry and here I
> 
> My salter motor started squealing. Bought a new one at Drive $1100
> 
> Anyone know a good electric motor rebuilder? 1/2 Hp


http://www.speendex.ca/ontario/brampton/construction/electrical/brampton-electric-motors-141393.html These guys have fixed stuff for us for years.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Thank you.


----------



## ff1221

What are guys using for little blowers for their shoveling crews, small gas or electric throwers for those not super heavy days?


----------



## edgeair

ff1221;1879322 said:


> What are guys using for little blowers for their shoveling crews, small gas or electric throwers for those not super heavy days?


We are starting to use the Toro commercial 721 RC single stage this year. Haven't had opportunity to use it yet, but others rave about them for the lighter snowfalls.


----------



## SHAWZER

Used my little single stage Toro , works very good . 8 inches of snow on a concrete sidewalk it was throwing it 10 - 12 feet . I would buy one again if needed . Thumbs Up


----------



## LuckyPlower

We just got asked to take on a few walkways this year (commercial). One is 500 feet 2-3 passes to blow over parking curbs and back into parking lot to plow away. I don't know how we have gone so many years without having to do any walkways. I was liking the truck and equipment only work. 

I've been trying learn more about snow blowers and what would be the right one to get. Single or two stage is throwing me off a bit. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## schrader

We have been running the toro 621/721 for years, they have been great machines considering the hours and abuse they get put through I have had no issues with them.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I bought a 30" cub cadet 3x monster snow blower but can't say how it works yet. 
http://www.cubcadet.com/equipment/c...l/2013_XSeries_SnowThrowers_ProductVideo.html

I wanted to try something different and we service HomeHardware and Building Centre so I needed to give back 

I have a bunch of the cub cadet walk behind mowers with the castor wheels up front and personal pace and they have been great so I thought I would try this.


----------



## adamhumberview

Hey guys,

Hope everyone is well. I'm looking for weight boxes for these 2 huskies I just picked up.

I got the chance to use them on this past small snow fall. The metalplessis live edge works like a jewel. But people tell me they are a completely different machine with a weight box.

Anyone have any ideas where I can get a few for a good rate?


----------



## SHAWZER

Stewarts show 2 ballast boxes on their web site , under miscellaneous for $ 500.00 . Thumbs Up


----------



## LuckyPlower

midtown, that thing is a beast. i'll check out the cubs. I realized i'll need to do a gravel area so the single stages might be out until two blowers are needed.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

LuckyPlower;1879738 said:


> midtown, that thing is a beast. i'll check out the cubs. I realized i'll need to do a gravel area so the single stages might be out until two blowers are needed.


the single stage wont like that gravel because they will pick it up.
you will need something with an adjustable shoe


----------



## ff1221

edgeair;1879351 said:


> We are starting to use the Toro commercial 721 RC single stage this year. Haven't had opportunity to use it yet, but others rave about them for the lighter snowfalls.


Where did you pick yours up, would like to look at them.

I have 2 large blowers for the big snowfalls, an 8.5hp 28" and a 10.5hp 30" so really needing something for the lighter days. Sounds like the Toro is probably the best place to start, hopefully the dealers still have stock on them.

Thanks for all the input guys, greatly appreciated!


----------



## cet

ff1221;1879842 said:


> Where did you pick yours up, would like to look at them.
> 
> I have 2 large blowers for the big snowfalls, an 8.5hp 28" and a 10.5hp 30" so really needing something for the lighter days. Sounds like the Toro is probably the best place to start, hopefully the dealers still have stock on them.
> 
> Thanks for all the input guys, greatly appreciated!


I believe they have the 721 at Home Depot


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Kage makes replacement poly paddles. Looks good


----------



## cet

Went to Mississauga today to get a cutting edge for the Horst. On my was home a tractor trailer, tractor only, wanted to share my lane. Didn't end well for me. Smoked the drivers front corner, tire bumper, all the plastic, signals and part of the hood. On the passenger side I slid down the side of a hydro pole. Managed to dent every panel from the front corner to the rear bumper. I only use this truck in the winter and now I don't have it. It did 4 schools, no idea how to get them done until I get it back.


----------



## BC Handyman

CET: So he came into your lane & pushed you off road? Was it one of your plow trucks, or just a driver truck?
I take it your ok? Hope so!


----------



## edgeair

ff1221;1879842 said:


> Where did you pick yours up, would like to look at them.
> 
> I have 2 large blowers for the big snowfalls, an 8.5hp 28" and a 10.5hp 30" so really needing something for the lighter days. Sounds like the Toro is probably the best place to start, hopefully the dealers still have stock on them.
> 
> Thanks for all the input guys, greatly appreciated!


Had to go to Kitchener to get it, none of the more local dealers had stock, and the place I got it from said it was their last for the season. I just got on Toro's website and started calling dealers.


----------



## schrader

cet;1880147 said:


> Went to Mississauga today to get a cutting edge for the Horst. On my was home a tractor trailer, tractor only, wanted to share my lane. Didn't end well for me. Smoked the drivers front corner, tire bumper, all the plastic, signals and part of the hood. On the passenger side I slid down the side of a hydro pole. Managed to dent every panel from the front corner to the rear bumper. I only use this truck in the winter and now I don't have it. It did 4 schools, no idea how to get them done until I get it back.


Well that sucks, at least you are ok. Hope this wasn't my old chev, no back up truck?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

glad you are ok Chris, that can be scary!


----------



## ff1221

edgeair;1880555 said:


> Had to go to Kitchener to get it, none of the more local dealers had stock, and the place I got it from said it was their last for the season. I just got on Toro's website and started calling dealers.


Crap!

Cet, glad to hear you are alright, sucks about the truck though, never seems to happen in the summer when the truck isn't needed. Maybe it won't snow till you get a replacement.:laughing::crying:


----------



## Triple L

That's crazy Chris! Glad your okay...


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Winter*

Hey guys.... guess summer is over now as I found my way back here... now only 7 months of posts to catch up on....

Time to train my new operator....


----------



## Mr.Markus

That is not a good day. Glad you're ok. If my backup were reliable and didn't smell like dead mouse I'd let you have it... It needs a good run every now then, lord knows I don't want to do it.


----------



## cet

schrader;1880673 said:


> Well that sucks, at least you are ok. Hope this wasn't my old chev, no back up truck?


Well it was your old truck. It has a backrack on it so I took it so I could tie the cutting edge down. We don't have any truck's without runs so no backup. Markus we have bounce sheets in our trucks that are at the shop. Mice are a PITA.


----------



## ff1221

cet;1880106 said:


> I believe they have the 721 at Home Depot


Any difference between the home depot models and dealer models?


----------



## DeVries

One of my boys was very disappointed I didn't get a learners seat in the last tractor we bought. If it were up to him he would be in it the whole run with the operator. Can't wait till he's old enough to work, hope he still thinks the same way then.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1880746 said:


> Well it was your old truck. It has a backrack on it so I took it so I could tie the cutting edge down. We don't have any truck's without runs so no backup. Markus we have bounce sheets in our trucks that are at the shop. Mice are a PITA.


Is that for the smell or as a deterrent? I thought they were into the insulation but it turns out the last old guy I let use the truck bought some California scents cans and threw the wicks ( looks like insulation) on the floor under the seat...now it smells like a girl mouse.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1880773 said:


> Is that for the smell or as a deterrent? I thought they were into the insulation but it turns out the last old guy I let use the truck bought some California scents cans and threw the wicks ( looks like insulation) on the floor under the seat...now it smells like a girl mouse.


It is suppose to work as a deterrent. I put close to 40 of them in my 5th wheel trailer and have had good success. We caught 3 in the 7500( not really enough for a meal) and since adding the bounce sheets we've not had any more. The smells ok too.


----------



## LuckyPlower

ff1221;1880756 said:


> Any difference between the home depot models and dealer models?


There seems to be a few 721 models available. If the code ends in an R its the recoil version. If it ends with an E it has the electric start feature. The toro Canada site has a compare chart.

Looks like the 721 series only has one "commercial model" 721R-C. Don't think depot sells the RC model.


----------



## cet

ff1221;1880756 said:


> Any difference between the home depot models and dealer models?


That I don't know but I can't imagine that Home Depot would order enough that Toro would change the run so 1 is made a little cheaper.


----------



## schrader

Well that sucks Chris, if you are stuck I have a chev thats not doing to much I could get by without it if you need something. Don't think they are calling for too much snow your way, just more LE.


----------



## potskie

MIDTOWNPC;1880125 said:


> Kage makes replacement poly paddles. Looks good


Ordered mine this week. I'll give an update once I feel they've been good and abused.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Contract language*

Looking for contract language to cover my butt in case we ever get a Buffalo and NY type snow fall event, anybody currently using this type of language could you pm me a copy please...tymusic

Many thanks


----------



## StratfordPusher

DeVries;1880766 said:


> One of my boys was very disappointed I didn't get a learners seat in the last tractor we bought. If it were up to him he would be in it the whole run with the operator. Can't wait till he's old enough to work, hope he still thinks the same way then.


My grandsons love riding shotgun with gramps.. just bought a 2015 and had them add the buddy seat as well so one of my drivers who has a grandson almost old enough to come plowing can join us as well...xysport....


----------



## Hysert

StratfordPusher;1881053 said:


> My grandsons love riding shotgun with gramps.. just bought a 2015 and had them add the buddy seat as well so one of my drivers who has a grandson almost old enough to come plowing can join us as well...xysport....


Lol... cant do anything around the house with a motor running without my boy... hes turning 5 in feb and he has the z turn figured out alteady... he wants a JD tractor with "dually tires front and back" to match his JD combine. Lmao... its amazing how the blood line runs thru are little ones... mommy calls him mini Mike...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hysert;1881256 said:


> Lol... cant do anything around the house with a motor running without my boy... hes turning 5 in feb and he has the z turn figured out alteady... he wants a JD tractor with "dually tires front and back" to match his JD combine. Lmao... its amazing how the blood line runs thru are little ones... mommy calls him mini Mike...


Mine stops whatever he is doing if a ram commercial comes on. Then he goes "Gggtruck!" He turns one soon


----------



## Mr.Markus

Translation " Go get a GM truck!!!"...


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;1881334 said:


> Translation " Go get a GM truck!!!"...


Lmao.. that was good!!!


----------



## cet

schrader;1880904 said:


> Well that sucks Chris, if you are stuck I have a chev thats not doing to much I could get by without it if you need something. Don't think they are calling for too much snow your way, just more LE.


Appreciate the offer. Dean is going to loan me his new,to me Dodge. I thought Dave might send one of his 15 tractors.


----------



## edgeair

cet;1880788 said:


> That I don't know but I can't imagine that Home Depot would order enough that Toro would change the run so 1 is made a little cheaper.


I haven't seen the R-C model at Hoodo. They sell the residential model, which is made a little cheaper.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1881432 said:


> Appreciate the offer. Dean is going to loan me his new,to me Dodge. I thought Dave might send one of his 15 tractors.


That explains why you didn't laugh....good group these guys on PS.


----------



## cet

Great group. It's a pretty tough business at time's


----------



## ff1221

Thanks to everyone for their help on the little blower, hit up the Home Depot today and bought a Toro 518R. I had planned on buying the smaller model before I went because we have the bigger blowers for the 6-8+ events just wanted something so the wife didn't have to run a shovel and at 54lbs she can pick it up and throw it in the truck by herself. Like Markus and Chris said "Great bunch on here"

Sorry Chad I blew in and out of Waterloo on a tight schedule but next time I'm coming I'll PM you and get together.


----------



## SHAWZER

Did you get to try out the Toro blower this morning ? We got a late squall with 2 inches of snow.


----------



## schrader

We got the same squall not enough to plow just a shovel. Not a flake of snow at my house in Nottawa.


----------



## SHAWZER

You must be the mayor of Nottawa to make the snow only land in Collingwood and not at your house .:laughing:


----------



## schrader

Ha I would much rather the other way around but that never happens.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Any of you guys that have deleted trucks that come across the border to the u.s. do you have any problems with it being deleted crossing. I am looking to go into Canada from the Detroit To buy some equipment and come back to Chicago 

Do you guys have problems


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R&R Yard Design;1883026 said:


> Any of you guys that have deleted trucks that come across the border to the u.s. do you have any problems with it being deleted crossing. I am looking to go into Canada from the Detroit To buy some equipment and come back to Chicago
> 
> Do you guys have problems


I've never had an issue.


----------



## JD Dave

R&R Yard Design;1883026 said:


> Any of you guys that have deleted trucks that come across the border to the u.s. do you have any problems with it being deleted crossing. I am looking to go into Canada from the Detroit To buy some equipment and come back to Chicago
> 
> Do you guys have problems


 I've probably crossed close to 20 times with my 2015 and they've never even looked at it. A little word to the wise is cross at port Huron. It might be a little longer trip but you'll save double that time going through customs.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I'm going to quebec up by neige to get a tractor so what ever quicker easy way will work


----------



## SeasonalMatt17

Anyone from the west on here? Big dump coming to alberta


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER;1882487 said:


> Did you get to try out the Toro blower this morning ? We got a late squall with 2 inches of snow.


Nothing here, grass is green and I'm good with that till after Christmas, maybe the Toro is the ultimate snow deterrent!


----------



## GMC Driver

ff1221;1883290 said:


> Nothing here, grass is green and I'm good with that till after Christmas, maybe the Toro is the ultimate snow deterrent!


If it is, think I might go pick one or two up myself!


----------



## Triple L

R&R Yard Design;1883026 said:


> Any of you guys that have deleted trucks that come across the border to the u.s. do you have any problems with it being deleted crossing. I am looking to go into Canada from the Detroit To buy some equipment and come back to Chicago
> 
> Do you guys have problems


The first thing you do is turn the truck off and have ALL the windows open...

Everytime I take my Denali they ask is this your truck and what do you do for a living LOL

I've never had a problem either and I've crossed 4 or 5 times with a deleted truck


----------



## grandview

Happy regular workday today


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1883297 said:


> The first thing you do is turn the truck off and have ALL the windows open...
> 
> Everytime I take my Denali they ask is this your truck and what do you do for a living LOL
> 
> I've never had a problem either and I've crossed 4 or 5 times with a deleted truck


And take your sunglasses off


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1883297 said:


> The first thing you do is turn the truck off and have ALL the windows open...
> 
> Everytime I take my Denali they ask is this your truck and what do you do for a living LOL
> 
> I've never had a problem either and I've crossed 4 or 5 times with a deleted truck


Just say ditto what the guy in front of me said....


----------



## CGM Inc.

and turn the radio off or get Nexus and keep laughing....


----------



## cet

Changed the cutting edge on the Horst today. Got the cutting edge from a place Dave recommended in Mississauga. If he told me it would cost me a truck I would have taken the 03 gasser. Pretty easy all things considered. Most of the bolts spun off and 3 or 4 we used the grinder on. There were cracks in 2 of the hoses so I changed them while it was in the shop.

I got a call from the adjuster Tuesday at 1:22pm, she said she would call me back in 30 minutes. Her clock moves pretty slow, haven't heard a thing yet. Not sure if that's good or bad.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1883119 said:


> I've probably crossed close to 20 times with my 2015 and they've never even looked at it. A little word to the wise is cross at port Huron. It might be a little longer trip but you'll save double that time going through customs.


That might be the best border there is. I crossed one this summer from Quebec into Vermont. I drove through Quebec for at least an hour and thought I was lost until I saw the crossing. It was a effort for the border guard to lean forward to take my passports. 20 seconds later it was have a good holiday. It was pretty funny at the time. Usually with the trailer on it's 20 questions time. Fruit, vegetables, meat and firewood are the primary one's.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

That's the port Huron in Michigan


----------



## JD Dave

R&R Yard Design;1883815 said:


> That's the port Huron in Michigan


Yes just north of Detroit. If your importing equipment The border officers are much nice there and it's less congested.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1883775 said:


> Changed the cutting edge on the Horst today. Got the cutting edge from a place Dave recommended in Mississauga. If he told me it would cost me a truck I would have taken the 03 gasser. Pretty easy all things considered. Most of the bolts spun off and 3 or 4 we used the grinder on. There were cracks in 2 of the hoses so I changed them while it was in the shop.
> 
> I got a call from the adjuster Tuesday at 1:22pm, she said she would call me back in 30 minutes. Her clock moves pretty slow, haven't heard a thing yet. Not sure if that's good or bad.


That really sucks and I feel bad laughing about it. Lol


----------



## schrader

Nice squall coming off the bay here, wet snow turns to a sheet of ice when the traffic drives on it. Wish it would drift south give you guys something to do.


----------



## SHAWZER

Is it snowing in Nottawa too ?


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1883828 said:


> That really sucks and I feel bad laughing about it. Lol


I'm in no rush now. I have a nice dodge to plow with +


----------



## Triple L

Pre salting yesterday afternoon was the best thing I ever did! Holy Frick is it ever icy here!!! Just a little touch up for my stuff


----------



## Mr.Markus

Everyone here is plowing, little salt touch up and eating breakfast for me.Black ice Friday...


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;1884384 said:


> Everyone here is plowing, little salt touch up and eating breakfast for me.Black ice Friday...


We got close to 2" on the escarpment and below about half or less.. nice easy salt run...


----------



## GMC Driver

Salt run here too - no more than an inch anywhere.

Decided to go through one of the v-boxes this week - need to replace all the bearings in the gearbox. Really stinks being one salter down.

Had a plan to have an extra truck around this winter. Ordered the 1st of August - had I known it was hoing to take 6 months to get the truck put together, I would have thought of something else. Truck showed up this week, and now a huge backlog in Elora apparently.

Better figure out what I need for next year and order it now.


----------



## PoG Greg

had to salt last night also, and what fun to have the salter stop working at 3am. 

Hope everyone had a better night...


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;1883910 said:


> Is it snowing in Nottawa too ?


about 5cm quick low and then heavy sand/ salt as everything was a sheet of ice, temps sure dropped overnight.


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver;1884460 said:


> Salt run here too - no more than an inch anywhere.
> 
> Decided to go through one of the v-boxes this week - need to replace all the bearings in the gearbox. Really stinks being one salter down.
> 
> Had a plan to have an extra truck around this winter. Ordered the 1st of August - had I known it was hoing to take 6 months to get the truck put together, I would have thought of something else. Truck showed up this week, and now a huge backlog in Elora apparently.
> 
> Better figure out what I need for next year and order it now.


They are always busy... Both my trucks I ordered the truck and box the same day and the trucks were always built faster than you could get the booking date for the boxes...and they're expanding again.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

nothing in cobourg this am
full salt in kingston

had salt delivered and planned on loading a sea can. 
open the sea can and its filled with industrial racking... bonus! I could use some but wasnt fun unloading. guess thats what happens when you buy a sea can at an auction and never look inside. 

Im in love with the 7330 premium that is on this site. Now I know what JD has been talking about and what a real tractor is all about.


----------



## potskie

MIDTOWNPC;1884814 said:


> nothing in cobourg this am
> full salt in kingston
> 
> had salt delivered and planned on loading a sea can.
> open the sea can and its filled with industrial racking... bonus! I could use some but wasnt fun unloading. guess thats what happens when you buy a sea can at an auction and never look inside.
> 
> Im in love with the 7330 premium that is on this site. Now I know what JD has been talking about and what a real tractor is all about.


Oh ya, I've got a Kubota right now and miss the amenities of a JD premium. Especially command arm equipped models. I'd go nuts if I was the operator everyday lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Paul called me to help me out with the blade on the kubota. I really appreciate it. I just havent had much time to call his tech back and get things setup properly. The blade on this 7330 is also a metal pless and its very large.
I want to say its 36 or 40" tall.


----------



## JD Dave

Nice tractor Dean. I thought the premiums were nice and then I sat in a R model. Lol.


----------



## schrader

The new R's are nice machines the only problem is they cost almost as much as I paid for my house, going to keep the 6430 for a while.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1884910 said:


> Nice tractor Dean. I thought the premiums were nice and then I sat in a R model. Lol.


Oh really? Wow 
I haven't been in one.


----------



## GMC Driver

The *R* is for *R*eally expensive.

Heard they were expanding. I ordered the box the same day as the truck. They must have a big filing cabinet.


----------



## Triple L

Did you opt for a dumping body this time or you still happy with the flat beds with sides?


----------



## rooferdave

Quick hi to every one, was in a horrible wreck just after my last post in the spring, being in a gmc diesel pick up was the only reason I was not a traffic fatality according to emerg services that pulled my ass outa the wreck.Stopped at a red some piece of work in a 26 hino with a reefer full of meat was texting doing 80 k's and was on the gas when he hit my back end. Put me through and over the honda in front and also totalled the audi in front of that. Not a good start for my sons first day at work ( and his last, he is still in phsio therapy 3 times a week) memory not so good as my seats broke in half and I broke the back windshield with my head and then went into the front windshield, anyhow maybe I will be around a bit more now


----------



## SHAWZER

Wow , spring has come early.


----------



## Mr.Markus

That sucks Rooferdave, I hope you and your son are taking care of yourselves and counting your blessings...
Are you back to work?


----------



## ff1221

Sorry to hear about your accident Dave, but glad to hear you are alright and on the mend.


----------



## SHAWZER

Sorry rooferdave , skipped over your post . Hope everything will be all right with you and your son .


----------



## JD Dave

Sounds like your lucky to be alive Dave. Hopefully you and your son keep getting better every day.


----------



## Triple L

It's crazy how quickly your life can change! Hope things continue to get better each day


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

So sorry to hear Dave, be safe!


----------



## Hysert

Wow thats incredible you guys are breathing! Speedy recovery! !!


----------



## StratfordPusher

*9-15' Horst Swingwing*

Anybody looking for a real nice 9-15' Horst Swingwing with aloe mount. Has all new wing and main cutting edges. Also have 3rd function valves for Kubota if interested.

PM me if your interested...


----------



## ff1221

Anybody run or have used SnowDogg plows, thinking of building a little driveway truck and looking at the SnowDogg MD with the Back Drag Blade, just wondring if they hold up.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hey, anyone know a good place for old cat tires, 18x25


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I have heard the snowdogg's are decent plows now, at a good price point, but when I have looked at them, they don't seem as heavily built as the other brands. Good or bad? I don't know, but I was seriously looking at the 810, but the wing system just didn't make sense compared to the Blizzard.


----------



## StratfordPusher

StratfordPusher;1887196 said:


> Anybody looking for a real nice 9-15' Horst Swingwing with aloe mount. Has all new wing and main cutting edges. Also have 3rd function valves for Kubota if interested.
> 
> PM me if your interested...


Pics .... Swing-wing 9-15;


----------



## Mr.Markus

I lost a site in Town this fall, and got it back after 1 billing cycle, 4 salts and 2 pushesThumbs Up


----------



## cet

Just got back from taking the dog for a walk. Big difference in the last 24 hours.

Markus some guys love to bid cheap and then salt like crazy. I bid a place years ago where I was double the guys plowing price. When they told me his January salting bill was 11K I told them I'll plow for free.


----------



## cet

I went to the body shop this morning where my truck is. They took me out back to show me what they were going to fix. Before I asked when it'll be done he said I should have it back before Christmas. Then he say's their not busy.
They're only going to put 1 new tire on the front. He said that's all the insurance company will pay for. I guess I need to make a phone call in the morning.


----------



## cet

Anyone had to provide a Level 2 CVOR clearance. Insurance drives me nuts.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I feel bad, 1 of his shovelers bought me coffee last week...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1887645 said:


> I feel bad, 1 of his shovelers bought me coffee last week...


Hopefully he's not looking for a job.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The level 2... is that just your inspection reports?....
or is it an abstract from the ministry?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1887653 said:


> The level 2... is that just your inspection reports?


I think that's level 1. It looked like it was for carriers. We've only ever had 2 tickets, both for not filling out the daily inspection book and the last one was 2008. Actually he gave me failure to produce my CVOR because he said he would give me the lesser of the 2 tickets and then asked if I wanted to look one last time for my cvor. No thanks, one tickets $85 and the other was $390.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I think its a summary of your convictions: You get it from the ministry.

CVOR Abstracts

A CVOR Abstract is a document that displays information about a carrier and that carrier's safety performance. There are three CVOR Abstracts available:
•A Public CVOR Abstract (Level I) is a one page summary document available to the general public summarizing a carrier's record for a two-year period.
•A Carrier CVOR Abstract (Level II) is only available to the carrier or their authorized agent, and includes summary data for a two-year period as well as detailed event data for collisions, convictions, and inspections for a five-year period.
•A CVOR Driver Abstract is a five-year record of collisions associated with a conviction of the driver for a safety-related offence, convictions, and inspections relating to the driver (while operating a commercial motor vehicle in Ontario only). The driver licence status and medical due date are also shown.

Carrier CVOR Abstract (Level II)

Collisions, convictions and inspections appear on a Carrier CVOR Abstract (Level II) in the following ways:

Collisions

Reportable collisions that occurred in Ontario are received by MTO from the police. Reportable collisions that occurred in other Canadian jurisdictions are reported by those jurisdictions via a Canada-wide data exchange system. Only those out-of-province collisions that occurred after April 1, 2007 will appear on a carrier abstract. A "reportable accident" involves damage over $1,000 and/or personal injury.

Collisions are assigned points based on the severity of the collision and other information on the Motor Vehicle Accident Report. The report may also include written information on charges laid.

Collisions where no improprieties or vehicle defects are noted on the police report appear on the carrier's CVOR Record but do not incur points (i.e. zero pointed). Collisions reported at a Collision Reporting Centre (self-reporting) are also included on the carrier's record and may also be pointed.


----------



## cet

That's the part I read. I think I can get it from Service Ontario for $10. It's gotten down to me doing all their work. You think that is something they would do, not expect me to supply.

I added 2 of my trucks for winter coverage last week. Because my insurance is up now the increase was small, $36. They then want to charge me a finance fee of 3%. OK it's $1.08 but when the lady comes back from holiday on Thursday I'm going to lose it on her as a matter of principle. You want to change me a finance fee for 18 days!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its good that I learn this now before I get to be your age and start hitting stuff...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1887692 said:


> Its good that I learn this now before I get to be your age and start hitting stuff...


Hey, FYI I got hit. Don't believe everything you hear from the farmer.


----------



## ff1221

Typical, sounds like your insurance company is looking for ways to get off the hook. Tell them you don't want the truck back and never take the first offer unless of course they offer you more than you think the truck is worth!Thumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1887703 said:


> Hey, FYI I got hit. Don't believe everything you hear from the farmer.


You know your old when you don't think you did anything wrong.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1887810 said:


> You know your old when you don't think you did anything wrong.


Is that why your wife calls you grandpa?


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1887814 said:


> Is that why your wife calls you grandpa?


I'm just happy if she calls.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1887821 said:


> I'm just happy if she calls.


911?


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1887810 said:


> You know your old when you don't think you did anything wrong.


It should be "you're old".
Now I know I'm old.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Chris, I asked my wife about the level 2, she's a commercial lines agent.
The agent/insurer can't get it from the ministry. Only you or a designated representative can. If the insurance company requests it the agents hands are tied. Go easy on your agent...there's a guy like me at home that doesn't need to hear about it...lol


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1887870 said:


> Chris, I asked my wife about the level 2, she's a commercial lines agent.
> The agent/insurer can't get it from the ministry. Only you or a designated representative can. If the insurance company requests it the agents hands are tied. Go easy on your agent...there's a guy like me at home that doesn't need to hear about it.
> 
> Your wife works for an insurance company?


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1887886 said:


> Mr.Markus;1887870 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, I asked my wife about the level 2, she's a commercial lines agent.
> The agent/insurer can't get it from the ministry. Only you or a designated representative can. If the insurance company requests it the agents hands are tied. Go easy on your agent...there's a guy like me at home that doesn't need to hear about it.
> 
> Your wife works for an insurance company?
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think he affords to cut grass and plow snow.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr.Markus

She's a broker...

With benefits....


----------



## grandview

Mr.Markus;1887928 said:


> She's a broker...
> 
> With benefits....


She has a mall vip card?


----------



## cet

grandview;1887932 said:


> She has a mall vip card?


Reserved parking


----------



## grandview

cet;1887936 said:


> Reserved parking


Inside parking for her limo.


----------



## cet

grandview;1887952 said:


> Inside parking for her limo.


Limo from the airport when they send the jet.


----------



## grandview

cet;1887956 said:


> Limo from the airport when they send the jet.


----------



## cet

grandview;1887971 said:


>


Looks right. Nice GM


----------



## Mr.Markus

My life is so much better online....


----------



## grandview

Mr.Markus;1887976 said:


> My life is so much better online....


Your wife said the same thing.tymusic


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1887976 said:


> My life is so much better online....


I'm sure it is.

Ummm. You have googled your company name right?
You are in a few videos. Well not you. Lol I can hardly contain the laughter right now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I know, 
I let my 3 year old niece name my company 20 years ago. 
It was cute at the time.
I just had a customer tell me the same thing...

I have a big black truck.,,,


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pretty quiet now that you pointed out that Google search to everybody...lol.


----------



## grandview

Mr.Markus;1887998 said:


> Pretty quiet now that you pointed out that Google search to everybody...lol.


Only Mr Markus is a porn star spreading std's everywhere,


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1887998 said:


> Pretty quiet now that you pointed out that Google search to everybody...lol.


At least he didn't post a link.


----------



## Mr.Markus

One of my wife's friends sent us a picture of his book from a book store, I posted it on here once but MJD deleted it.


----------



## grandview

Mr.Markus;1888019 said:


> One of my wife's friends sent us a picture of his book from a book store, I posted it on here once but MJD deleted it.


Don't know why.:laughing:


----------



## SHAWZER

Shoes match the wheelbarrow . :laughing:


----------



## DeVries

I thought he was dutch until you mentioned the shoes. They look like crocks not wooden shoes.


----------



## potskie

MIDTOWNPC;1887981 said:


> I'm sure it is.
> 
> Ummm. You have googled your company name right?
> You are in a few videos. Well not you. Lol I can hardly contain the laughter right now.


Thanks for that, there's nothing like spitting coffee on the keyboard in a fit of laughter to start the day. :laughing:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That's pretty amazing lol. I haven't laughed that much in a while. 

Sorry to hear about the syphilis though.


----------



## BC Handyman

Ya I thought it was pretty funny too, I'm lucky I wasn't drinking coffee.


----------



## chachi1984

Burlington qew is just wet


----------



## PoG Greg

Hopefully it doesn't snow more.... Salter still broken


----------



## grandview

Any of you guys watch the mysteries of oak island?


----------



## Grassman09

PoG Greg;1889356 said:


> Hopefully it doesn't snow more.... Salter still broken


That your case hoe and salt pile over at the car wash/kfc in town



grandview;1889365 said:


> Any of you guys watch the mysteries of oak island?


What about the curse of grand island.. Caught an episode of it last week. Oak island that is.


----------



## Hysert

Looking for a larger salter... if anyone is interested going dump 1 of my tornados. 4yrs old great shape... its a 7 footer 1.5yrd.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

How much bigger are you going? I have a 4 yard I've been using as a backup. Or are you looking for new?


----------



## Hysert

R.G.PEEL;1890044 said:


> How much bigger are you going? I have a 4 yard I've been using as a backup. Or are you looking for new?


Found a 2.5 western already. Just wanna move mine out.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Icebreaker style? They throw the salt really good for s pickup truck salter. I've had a few of them.


----------



## Hysert

R.G.PEEL;1890068 said:


> Icebreaker style? They throw the salt really good for s pickup truck salter. I've had a few of them.


Its another tornado. Just the 8footer with riser.. they came 2.5yrd should get closer to 3... had good luck with mine and will keep my wiring and sell mine with his harness.. cant get a full run in with the 1.5 and the 550 dont even feel it so bigger will be better...


----------



## SHAWZER

Good deal on a Toro 221 single stage blower with electric start and quick shoot under Collingwood Kijiji . Same as mine , they work good . Cant post link . $ 313.00 Thumbs Up


----------



## Hysert

Sold the 1.5 tornado in less then 20hrs... must have had 30 emails on it. Guy came from Peterborough gave me $500 more and a case of beer!!! Got a 1 yr old 2.5 mounted and running. Nice upgrade!!! Must be 4-5 upgrades on this tornado since 09 when i got that 1.5???


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hysert;1891171 said:


> Sold the 1.5 tornado in less then 20hrs... must have had 30 emails on it. Guy came from Peterborough gave me $500 more and a case of beer!!! Got a 1 yr old 2.5 mounted and running. Nice upgrade!!! Must be 4-5 upgrades on this tornado since 09 when i got that 1.5???


what did you get for it.
I know where there area lot more.


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC;1891210 said:


> what did you get for it.
> I know where there area lot more.


That one was my first v box... 09 paid $5025 out the door cash and carry... sold for $3k. Probably ran 2-250ton... think i did alright


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1891210 said:


> what did you get for it.
> I know where there area lot more.


Coburg? Kingston lol.

I know where there are allot of Red Plows. Equifab salters didn't see any boss salters.


----------



## GMC Driver

Paul has the Boss salters - just really pushing the EquiFab. Surpised I ddin't see you. We were working off of York Road.

I need an 8' SS v-box or two if anyone knows of some. Didn't fair to well at the sale today...


----------



## StratfordPusher

Anyone catch the joker on Dragon's Den? 

OMG.. what a bad idea...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the used tornados or poly casters always bring $3500
the old style ones I actually like better and you get find them for $2000 with new motors and sometimes new belts. I like them because its easy to flip off the spinner belt and fill salt boxes, or remove it and tow a trailer if you need to. Taking the spinner off the newer style is like trying to move a fridge. 

maybe I should sell all mine and get a big salter and truck


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC;1891809 said:


> the used tornados or poly casters always bring $3500
> the old style ones I actually like better and you get find them for $2000 with new motors and sometimes new belts. I like them because its easy to flip off the spinner belt and fill salt boxes, or remove it and tow a trailer if you need to. Taking the spinner off the newer style is like trying to move a fridge.
> 
> maybe I should sell all mine and get a big salter and truck


Lol.. ya the newer spinners are alittle bigger forsure... but manageable... this one is my third generation 2... so far been really go to me.. gonna install a V and vibrator this weekend on the big one.. most people are saying its a must on the 8 footers.. i have a homemade V so no big deal.. looking forward to cramming 3yrds in it and see how the 550 likes it


----------



## Hysert

Looks proper for the truck now the little 7 footer served me well tho


----------



## Triple L

Hysert;1891822 said:


> Lol.. ya the newer spinners are alittle bigger forsure... but manageable... this one is my third generation 2... so far been really go to me.. gonna install a V and vibrator this weekend on the big one.. most people are saying its a must on the 8 footers.. i have a homemade V so no big deal.. looking forward to cramming 3yrds in it and see how the 550 likes it


I had 4 yards of salt and a 350 gallon liquid tank on my 550, plus an ebling back blade and a 9.2 vxt lol... they love it! just drive the thing


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Ebling*



Triple L;1891832 said:


> I had 4 yards of salt and a 350 gallon liquid tank on my 550, plus an ebling back blade and a 9.2 vxt lol... they love it! just drive the thing


Hey Chad, your old Ebling is ALIVE and running great... new owner just loves it....


----------



## DeVries

Hysert;1891829 said:


> Looks proper for the truck now the little 7 footer served me well tho


Hey Mike, there is an MTO fella driving around at night in these parts that will give you a ticket for the blue light if you leave it on when your on the road, so make sure its off. 
If you have rear facing lights to light up the back of the truck when your plowing or salting shut them off on the road because he likes to give a ticket for that too, oh and your plate make sure its visible


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;1891863 said:


> Hey Mike, there is an MTO fella driving around at night in these parts that will give you a ticket for the blue light if you leave it on when your on the road, so make sure its off.
> If you have rear facing lights to light up the back of the truck when your plowing or salting shut them off on the road because he likes to give a ticket for that too, oh and your plate make sure its visible


10-4 Allard!!! Thx... probably wont like me running around with the wings on either... lol... im not switching all my flashy blues for yellow just yet?


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;1891863 said:


> Hey Mike, there is an MTO fella driving around at night in these parts that will give you a ticket for the blue light if you leave it on when your on the road, so make sure its off.
> If you have rear facing lights to light up the back of the truck when your plowing or salting shut them off on the road because he likes to give a ticket for that too, oh and your plate make sure its visible


Hard times out there eh? Do you have a above ground pool in your yard? Thought maybe I passed your place on the way to Polyzone in Vineland or going to the QEW from there.

I got pulled into a ride check in Milton while salting in town Wednesday night. Gas engine on salter humming away. The officer asked me what I was doing that nite. Asked if I had anything to drink I said no just a gallon of fluid film over on my passenger side but not sure if id drink that. They were having a party as there were at least 10 of them there and not much goes on in Milton at nite esp where they were set up.

I normally do not drive the 5500 around town with salter on, on dates and in carhearts and a fluorescent jacket. Must be a country thing I guess. funny this was the same cop that pulled me over on my ATV and told me I'm not allowed on the road with it even so I have a plate and insurance. He called for backup and his backup told him I'm allowed. He apologized and said he comes from Kitchener and didn't know the law in Milton. Thinking might be time to brush up on them.


----------



## Hysert

Grassman09;1891875 said:


> Hard times out there eh? Do you have a above ground pool in your yard? Thought maybe I passed your place on the way to Polyzone in Vineland or going to the QEW from there.
> 
> I got pulled into a ride check in Milton while salting in town Wednesday night. Gas engine on salter humming away. The officer asked me what I was doing that nite. Asked if I had anything to drink I said no just a gallon of fluid film over on my passenger side but not sure if id drink that. They were having a party as there were at least 10 of them there and not much goes on in Milton at nite esp where they were set up.
> 
> I normally do not drive the 5500 around town with salter on, on dates and in carhearts and a fluorescent jacket. Must be a country thing I guess. funny this was the same cop that pulled me over on my ATV and told me I'm not allowed on the road with it even so I have a plate and insurance. He called for backup and his backup told him I'm allowed. He apologized and said he comes from Kitchener and didn't know the law in Milton. Thinking might be time to brush up on them.[/QUOTE
> 
> Haha.. some of them really dont know sqat. Been pulled over for blue and white plates on my pick-up?? Ask the officer since when do they make black and white personal plates???? The reply was "carry on sir"!!! Exactly enforcing law and not even know it... not trying to knock law enforcement cause i sure as heck wont get shot at for 85k so god bless them... but at least know your job


----------



## DeVries

Above ground is right, couldn't afford the inground LOL


----------



## Triple L

StratfordPusher;1891839 said:


> Hey Chad, your old Ebling is ALIVE and running great... new owner just loves it....


That's good! Glad they could go to a good home, I still miss them, maybe one day I'll have another...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1891832 said:


> I had 4 yards of salt and a 350 gallon liquid tank on my 550, plus an ebling back blade and a 9.2 vxt lol... they love it! just drive the thing


You must have loved it so much you sold it after one winter. Lol


----------



## StratfordPusher

JD Dave;1892104 said:


> You must have loved it so much you sold it after one winter. Lol


lol... never part with mine....


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1892104 said:


> You must have loved it so much you sold it after one winter. Lol


 my new truck is a knock off just with a duramax and a bow tie, that solved all my problems


----------



## cet

Pretty quiet around here.
Everyone out plowing?


----------



## SHAWZER

Cool and sunny here . Not much snow forecast for next 7 days , but we all know how that goes .


----------



## Hysert

SHAWZER;1893554 said:


> Cool and sunny here . Not much snow forecast for next 7 days , but we all know how that goes .


You mite have just ruined are run.. lol... 1 plow and a few salt runs for this first month??? Beauty day out there!!! Enjoy folks


----------



## BC Handyman

SHAWZER;1893554 said:


> Cool and sunny here . Not much snow forecast for next 7 days , but we all know how that goes .


Same over here, should get above 0c today for first time in a few weeks. Thumbs Up


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Time for snow*

All ready once again.... bring it on Mother nature...


----------



## cet

It was a great day. Cleaned the inside of my truck and then finished raking the leaves. I was done but the last 2 windy days blew all the leaves from the top of the street into my yard, again.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Are you calling the dodge "you're truck" now...


----------



## cet

Not yet but if it keeps the snow away I might buy it. It's my daily driver that needed attention, the light inside isn't very forgiving.
the dodge arrived really clean so not much work to do there.


----------



## JD Dave

I'd even drive a Dodge if it kept the snow away.


----------



## SHAWZER

I will sell you one if you really want a Dodge .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

with the enterprise wash bay onsite here its pretty handy for a quick wash and vacuum. not to mention they have the best chemicals

They use this company for a lot of cleaning supplies and its cheap
http://www.onsitecleaningsupplies.ca/index.php?route=common/home

The citrus degreaser is great for bugs, tar and tires/brake dust.
The tire shine is the best I have ever used and the liquid deodorant works well also

Special weather statement for Kingston area... possible 25 cms. :salute:
Giddy up 
https://weather.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?on26#142cwto


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

if it didn't snow I could see...


Pristine Dodge Chrysler - scarborough, uxbridge, Hamilton, Toronto, Oshawa, whitby. lol


----------



## DeVries

Does anyone use rubber cutting edges rather than UHMW ones? 

On our box scrapers the UHMW ones do not last more that 2 storms, granted they do get some down pressure put on them but I was hoping to see them last longer. We use these one a large interlock area and cannot use steel as the last contractor left rust marks anywhere.

Any issues with the rubber ones not scraping well? Any info would be great.


----------



## JD Dave

You must be only running 1" thick, try 1.5 or 2". I have 2" on my Ebling and it's lasted very well. Rubber will be a pita and won't scrape as well.


----------



## schrader

MIDTOWNPC;1894298 said:


> with the enterprise wash bay onsite here its pretty handy for a quick wash and vacuum. not to mention they have the best chemicals
> 
> They use this company for a lot of cleaning supplies and its cheap
> http://www.onsitecleaningsupplies.ca/index.php?route=common/home
> 
> The citrus degreaser is great for bugs, tar and tires/brake dust.
> The tire shine is the best I have ever used and the liquid deodorant works well also
> 
> Special weather statement for Kingston area... possible 25 cms. :salute:
> Giddy up
> https://weather.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?on26#142cwto


With all the equipment you have bought lately 25cm should be a breeze for you, haha. Nice and calm here lately enjoying some off time for once.


----------



## cet

They keep pushing tonight's system later and later. EC has it starting around 3am and TWN around 5am.


----------



## A Man

DeVries;1894392 said:


> Does anyone use rubber cutting edges rather than UHMW ones?
> 
> On our box scrapers the UHMW ones do not last more that 2 storms, granted they do get some down pressure put on them but I was hoping to see them last longer. We use these one a large interlock area and cannot use steel as the last contractor left rust marks anywhere.
> 
> Any issues with the rubber ones not scraping well? Any info would be great.


If the only concern is rust marks I would just install stainless cutting edges, it will be cheaper in the long run. We've used them and they work quite well.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

A Man;1894627 said:


> If the only concern is rust marks I would just install stainless cutting edges, it will be cheaper in the long run. We've used them and they work quite well.


thats smart. I never thought of that.


----------



## DeVries

That's not a bad idea .Thanks for the tip.


----------



## GMC Driver

We have used rubber - it comes with it's own marking issues. It doesn't wear as fast, but you can also get some serious chatter on those milder storms. There's only one pusher with it still on - and it works best for that particular application. Otherwise I'd be looking into the stainless idea.

Anyone need a 7.3 Super Duty F450? With an MVP? Know the guy selling this one:

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...ck/1037775607?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## G.Landscape

Anyone need blue strobes? We have two older star warning ones and can't get Amber lenses anymore. Shoot me an offer if interested at all. http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1038133468


----------



## rooferdave

Looking for a pusher for a bobcat... Any one have one for sale? ( or loan)


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Pusher*



rooferdave;1895396 said:


> Looking for a pusher for a bobcat... Any one have one for sale? ( or loan)


Have a 10' new 3500 Horst with skid steer mount, only ran one night. Was my spare blade.
3500 cash and carry and she is yours.

Al


----------



## Alpha Property

Anyone have a discount code for the free tickets to the heavy equipment show in march?


----------



## BC Handyman

Wow it's a wanted ads today


----------



## Mr.Markus

Alpha Property;1895472 said:


> Anyone have a discount code for the free tickets to the heavy equipment show in march?


No, but register here for free passes to Congress.

https://reg.conexsys.com/lo/congress15/default.asp?cc=kubota


----------



## DeVries

I've got this, make me an offer, its in great shape used one season.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-heavy-...de/1035720928?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fixed up the old 1980s blower that I abused last season blowing back ice banks on drives. It performed well, thought it deserved a new life. New seals,chain,idler, and fabbed a top shute that looks pretty good if I do say so myself...and a coat of the new Home hardware Kubota Orange...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Oh Yeah and thanks Dave... Edgar at BEM did a great job on that salter motor, dropped it off Thurs afternoon told him I have a new one so no rush, calls me yesterday to tell me a price, great when can I pick it up? Oh its done come get it. LOL


----------



## Hysert

Weathers been good here.. did a few armour jobs over the past week and gotta do a relay of interlock as an employee hurt her ankle walking into the customers building... there was no edger used and the pavers have 3/4inch gaps... they want it done yesterday as loss time accidents are not good for the EHS dept.. not even sure how to price it??


----------



## DeVries

Sell them on new stone. By the time you pull it up and clean them its usually quicker and cheaper to instal new, especially if there are lots of cuts. Cleaning stone sucks anyways.


----------



## Neige

Alpha Property;1895472 said:


> Anyone have a discount code for the free tickets to the heavy equipment show in march?


Get your free passes from Metal Pless:https://secure.masterpromotions.ca/NHES2015/?NH1126


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;1895795 said:


> Sell them on new stone. By the time you pull it up and clean them its usually quicker and cheaper to instal new, especially if there are lots of cuts. Cleaning stone sucks anyways.


Will see???


----------



## Triple L

DeVries;1895795 said:


> Sell them on new stone. By the time you pull it up and clean them its usually quicker and cheaper to instal new, especially if there are lots of cuts. Cleaning stone sucks anyways.


I agree, I've been my share of relays and by the time it was all done the customer could have gotten new stone for not that much more, somehow they never go back quite right you'll need a few spare stones to begin with


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1895693 said:


> Oh Yeah and thanks Dave... Edgar at BEM did a great job on that salter motor, dropped it off Thurs afternoon told him I have a new one so no rush, calls me yesterday to tell me a price, great when can I pick it up? Oh its done come get it. LOL


How much approx. I have a few


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1895693 said:


> Oh Yeah and thanks Dave... Edgar at BEM did a great job on that salter motor, dropped it off Thurs afternoon told him I have a new one so no rush, calls me yesterday to tell me a price, great when can I pick it up? Oh its done come get it. LOL


Your welcome. Dean can drop his off when he picks my salter up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It was $300.

Also a little nostalgic, I used to plow a lot of condos,townhouses and a mini storage around there.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1896061 said:


> Your welcome. Dean can drop his off when he picks my salter up.


How are things?


----------



## Mr.Markus

New drive for me runs about 1200ft of gravel all uphill to find this beauty. I love customers that love their landscape. Think I found my dream house. Hope I can parlay it into a grass account too


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1896134 said:


> New drive for me runs about 1200ft of gravel all uphill to find this beauty. I love customers that love their landscape. Think I found my dream house. Hope I can parlay it into a grass account too


Next you going to tell us it's their weekend retreat.

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Grassman09

That has to take a bit of time to do. Shovel around Garadge doors steps etc. That has to be worth same amount and a small commercial property. Cant see you doing that for super cheap. 

Looks like salting tonite. Plowing Thursday am all for it to Melt Friday. The drizzle had washed away any salt left from last Thursdays brief squall that rolled into Milton in the eve and turned most of the side roads into ice.

R.G Peel Grant call me.... Jon or Dean has my #.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I do $25 driveways...


----------



## cet

Salt for us too. Way to wet and dropping temps. Hopefully there's enough snow to start plowing at 1am, or just a skiff.


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1896224 said:


> I do $25 driveways...


Haha yea.



cet;1896277 said:


> Salt for us too. Way to wet and dropping temps. Hopefully there's enough snow to start plowing at 1am, or just a skiff.


Plow tonite or u mean tomorrow? Hope,it don't start til 4am Thursday. Guess u guys will get more out that way.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1896350 said:


> Haha yea.
> 
> Plow tonite or u mean tomorrow? Hope,it don't start til 4am Thursday. Guess u guys will get more out that way.


Now it's tonight. I don't think you are suppose to get enough to plow. Right now it's all over the place.


----------



## schrader

Looks like we are all going to be busy, temps have dropped like a rock here BRRRRR.


----------



## potskie

So today I go to hook up the plow for the first time in two weeks and...... the light plug is AWOL from the truck. Climb all over scratching my head and can't find it. Open the hood and it's gone. the iso module still attached to the fender. All I can think is someone really needed it as I had it zip tied all over and shortened it to length last year so it couldn't have fallen down and snagged (did that to me last year hence the shortening).

Drive products had em in stock thankfully.


----------



## schrader

The timing of this storm is going to suck we went from a chance of flurries two days ago to 20cm of snow now. Hope everyone makes out OK.


----------



## cet

schrader;1896875 said:


> The timing of this storm is going to suck we went from a chance of flurries two days ago to 20cm of snow now. Hope everyone makes out OK.


Timing does suck. We'll probably start pushing 1" at it's suppose to snow all night


----------



## G.Landscape

HELP! Boss plow controller is always on when hook up to the truck and none of the buttons work and plow won't hook up to the truck using the power! any suggestions would be great! Call me if you want to discuss 519- four six five - 1302


----------



## Mr.Markus

Try unplugging it (the controller) and wiggle the controller connection to the fuse box, then plug it back in.


----------



## G.Landscape

Crisis averted! Turns out the ground cable on the main power to the plow was disconnected. It was still in the rubber portion of the connector but no longer actually making connection.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Glad to hear it...


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1896123 said:


> How are things?


Things are slowing down now. Went to an auction for Premier Equipment today at Sunrise and 4 Machine ability V plows with harness's went for $1250 each. I was going to buy them but said I wasn't buying anything. Then I end up buying a 2012 8335R and a Salford 5100. It was only a 4.5 hr drive home with it. True IFS front suspension, with cab suspension and a active seat is a dream come true. There were many good deals on very low hour basically new tractors. http://sunrise.nextlot.com/public/sale/72222?lots_per_page=50&page=3&section=lots


----------



## GMC Driver

I thought about going to that sale, but there wasnt anything peaking my interest. He was at the sale last week grabbing a few items.

Good deal on those blades. There were 10' Boss blades on backhoe mounts with no angle cylinders that went for double that last week. All depends on who is there.


----------



## Triple L

That agco on page 27 with the wing plow for 13 grand looked like a stupid good deal, wish I was there


----------



## R.G.PEEL

City of Toronto just bought an audi lol. My operator just phoned to say that a city truck on one of my sites smoked the rear quarter of a parked car. "Just letting you know it wasn't Me" lol 

Still snowing hard but he is making laps of the place keeping it clear so I don't think it can come back on my insurance, but you never know.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Nothing*



R.G.PEEL;1897353 said:


> City of Toronto just bought an audi lol. My operator just phoned to say that a city truck on one of my sites smoked the rear quarter of a parked car. "Just letting you know it wasn't Me" lol
> 
> Still snowing hard but he is making laps of the place keeping it clear so I don't think it can come back on my insurance, but you never know.


Not a flake of snow here, got within 7 miles of us but looks like its heading back east again.....

Day off...


----------



## Triple L

Just a little salt run here, I'm curious how tonight will work if it stays east or will that tajl come over us


----------



## SHAWZER

This storm is making me dizzy . Goes west -east than west again.  6-8 inches here


----------



## McGaw

I don't know if we'll ever have snow. A couple of the golf courses are talking about opening back up!


----------



## ff1221

Windy as all get out, but it was a sunny beautiful day for cutting wood!


----------



## CGM Inc.

Took me over 2 hours to get (25min drive usually) into Mississauga this am. couple cm of snow on the ground if at all! If the GTA keeps going like that with winter drivers it is time for a career change.
guess we have a good 15cm now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

8" in Erin, started at 7am lasted till about 4pm. CGM it was the same here, the snow just started and people got out of bed and drove into each other. Multiple closed roads, nice little push during the day to make the rest of my hair fall out. My Fergus sites just needed a salting.

Grassman, my new drive takes 15 min. shovelled infront of the doors but no walks...


----------



## PoG Greg

about 8-9" in Milton. All day of plowing, finally a little break. Hope everyone had a good, safe day.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

5cm in Cobourg 
20 to 25 in Kingston. It was slippery underneath they said Tractor did well 


Sounds like a nice tractor JD


----------



## JD Dave

The further west you went the worse the snow got. We had a good 20cm plus. Started plowing a little after 4 am and had everyone plowing to 7 pm. Nice light snow to push but it was a long day.


----------



## grandview

Does this qualify as to "hold my drink and watch this" ?
http://www.wkbw.com/news/tanker-carrying-7000-gallons-of-whiskey-rolls


----------



## greywynd

About 15cm at Peterborough. In a way I miss plowing, but in another I don't mind at all. 

Dean text me when you have some free time to chat.


----------



## ff1221

Looks like everyone had fun, hope you all get some sleep today!


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's friday, have to go back out and open up weekend properties before they melt.payup


----------



## SHAWZER

Easy cleanup night here . For sure plow them before it melts .Thumbs Up


----------



## Hysert

Gents has anyone every seen or researched the "Jagg Wing" i stumbled across it the other day and spoke to them today $4700 us.. they say the townships use them like crazy...


----------



## SHAWZER

Comes up under jjag wing on goggle .


----------



## schrader

Wow that was a thigh go, 30cm here with drifts five feet high. The tractors pushed well but the shovelling was killing us, I think i could have a 100 guys and still not have enough. Was nice to see the sun today, little sat and its all back to black.


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;1897804 said:


> Started plowing a little after 4 am and had everyone plowing to 7 pm. Nice light snow to push but it was a long day.


Wasn't light here - heavy, and very packy. Very tough to put through a snowblower - and 30cm of it. Hate Nor'Easters almost as much as LE.



schrader;1898424 said:


> Wow that was a thigh go, 30cm here with drifts five feet high. The tractors pushed well but the shovelling was killing us, I think i could have a 100 guys and still not have enough. Was nice to see the sun today, little sat and its all back to black.


That sounds a little more like what we dealt with.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver;1898478 said:


> Wasn't light here - heavy, and very packy. Very tough to put through a snowblower - and 30cm of it. Hate Nor'Easters almost as much as lake effect.


That's my line.

Think I'll add it to the list for you Dave.


----------



## rooferdave

Hey all, thanks for the offers of pushers the other day, Jon called had a friend with an 8 ft pusher for a bobcat 10 mins from my house. With in an hour it was in the back if my truck!


----------



## Triple L

Hysert;1898310 said:


> Gents has anyone every seen or researched the "Jagg Wing" i stumbled across it the other day and spoke to them today $4700 us.. they say the townships use them like crazy...


What do you get when you have a full jagg of salt on and a jagg plow LOL a mega jagg? Or jagg squared LOL

I think a rear plow is twice as versitile and will move more snow then the jagg,


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Haulin snow in Kingston 
Ka-Ching


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Tomorrow is one of busiest weekends in retail shopping 
Ask Cet. Lol


----------



## schrader

MIDTOWNPC;1898697 said:


> Haulin snow in Kingston
> Ka-Ching


One of my condos has a pile of snow 20' high no where left to put snow. I call the pm to get the ok to haul, it's going to be 7 on Monday it will al melt. That snows there till April seems like it's anything to save a buck with some of the people.


----------



## greywynd

Freezing drizzle around Peterborough, not much mentioned in the forecast about it though!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have a long time customer telling me "no more salt, it's degrading the asphalt." They get deliveries at 6 am to a loading dock situated on a slope with parking down below. There are mornings I have to back down it with the salter to not end up at the bottom in a heap.
The area he's talking about is a poorly graded area at a drain that holds water, the constant thaw/freeze of that puddle has wrecked the asphalt, but it's the salts fault...


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus;1898797 said:


> I have a long time customer telling me "no more salt, it's degrading the asphalt." They get deliveries at 6 am to a loading dock situated on a slope with parking down below. There are mornings I have to back down it with the salter to not end up at the bottom in a heap.
> The area he's talking about is a poorly graded area at a drain that holds water, the constant thaw/freeze of that puddle has wrecked the asphalt, but it's the salts fault...


Guessing that won't last more than a week or two!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Im guessing that yesterday when the sun came out the salt looked like it was unnecessary, Beautiful days with dried up lots with salt on them,makes customers think you are fleesing them.


----------



## Hysert

Triple L;1898659 said:


> What do you get when you have a full jagg of salt on and a jagg plow LOL a mega jagg? Or jagg squared LOL
> 
> I think a rear plow is twice as versitile and will move more snow then the jagg,


Lol. Still waiting for the pictures of your ebling on ur dump... dont think it would work with the spinner unit on the tornado...


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1898698 said:


> Tomorrow is one of busiest weekends in retail shopping
> Ask Cet. Lol


Even with the POOR $ the Boss is south of the border this weekend.

The Dodge has been great. That crap was heavy after being driven on all day. Just need a taller plow or a cushion on the seat so I can see it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1898894 said:


> Even with the POOR $ the Boss is south of the border this weekend.
> 
> The Dodge has been great. That crap was heavy after being driven on all day. Just need a taller plow or a cushion on the seat so I can see it.


That dodge seat is worn. Get a cushion for the pushin

I hauled from 10pm to 8am 
Blew a hose on the a300. Limped it to the corner. Pushed the last couple loads to a different location

Gotta get that fixed in the next day or so.

Driving home after an hour nap in the truck. Freezing rain starts as I'm letting the dog out. full salt.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;1898794 said:


> One of my condos has a pile of snow 20' high no where left to put snow. I call the pm to get the ok to haul, it's going to be 7 on Monday it will al melt. That snows there till April seems like it's anything to save a buck with some of the people.


have you tried selling the hauling as a flat rate 
Eg $800 and that will be gone Or we will haul till we get to $500 Then you need to line a few up like that

I need a blower for that tractor that will load a truck.


----------



## Triple L

Hysert;1898860 said:


> Lol. Still waiting for the pictures of your ebling on ur dump... dont think it would work with the spinner unit on the tornado...


Not much too it, it'll forsure work with the tornado, it'll work with any salter... I built the pintle plate for that truck out of 3/4" plate and welded it in myself... made for a task to plasma cut out the pockets but most plates are 1/2" so its not too difficult... Here are the pics 

The ebling lifts up high enough the salt is spread under it not effecting the spread pattern


----------



## Triple L

Going threw these archived pics this is still one of my favorites... When you see a snowcone like that you know that trucks rocking a full jagg LOL wesport


----------



## Mr.Markus

That truck sure does give you a lot of options on how to deal with each event...
Stop growing your timmys cups out the window though...takes all the professionalism away from the equipment...lol


----------



## Hysert

Triple L;1898965 said:


> Not much too it, it'll forsure work with the tornado, it'll work with any salter... I built the pintle plate for that truck out of 3/4" plate and welded it in myself... made for a task to plasma cut out the pockets but most plates are 1/2" so its not too difficult... Here are the pics
> 
> The ebling lifts up high enough the salt is spread under it not effecting the spread pattern


that is killer bud. my pintel plate ant that wide so I shouldnt need to pull out the plasma however welding on some extentions wont be a issue... and your right my tornado shoot should just sqeeze by.... love it thanks.. by the looks of the coffee cup it was the holiday season...


----------



## LuckyPlower

MIDTOWNPC;1898938 said:


> have you tried selling the hauling as a flat rate
> Eg $800 and that will be gone Or we will haul till we get to $500 Then you need to line a few up like that
> 
> I need a blower for that tractor that will load a truck.


I find a lot of the PM's like fixed prices. Makes life easier for them. One site wanted the hauling built into a set price this year, so thats what I did. Turns it into a zero tolerance of blocking the parking spots. They get the structure and service they want and are happy. We are working on getting efficient on the hauling for that site in the night. Looking at different equipment and methods to help.


----------



## chachi1984

anyone have a 8ft Conveyor Chain they could sell


----------



## schrader

MIDTOWNPC;1898938 said:


> have you tried selling the hauling as a flat rate
> Eg $800 and that will be gone Or we will haul till we get to $500 Then you need to line a few up like that
> 
> I need a blower for that tractor that will load a truck.


Thats what I do now, not sure what the PM is thinking its not even the middle of December obviously they are going to have to haul it away.

Loading snow with a blower works well as long as its clean, shopping carts and other debris don't go through the blower well.


----------



## rooferdave

chachi1984;1899089 said:


> anyone have a 8ft Conveyor Chain they could sell


I have a few, what brand of salter and what is the width of the chain?


----------



## chachi1984

rooferdave;1899483 said:


> I have a few, what brand of salter and what is the width of the chain?


Is for a hi way model p


----------



## Hysert

So we took the boy to see Santa last night at eastgate mall. Not even out of the car and im being howned for change! Im sorry but the guys leather coat was nicer then mine and i work everyday? Then we get to santa and theres a 100foot lineup with no kids just people and thr dogs getting pics with santa... i love my pets too, my wife is a vet so i get it but seriously? dont get me wrong i get not everyone can have kids, i know that first hand my boy was a invitro baby cause my swimmers dont exactly swim straight, ive got pics of him in a Petri dish as 4 circles (cells)... back to the mall... there was urine and crap on the floors.. there was a bunch of kids crying including mine cause that lineup was so slow. And it was about 300feet from the food court... sorry if im alittle harsh but come on people. ...


----------



## greywynd

Hysert;1899527 said:


> So we took the boy to see Santa last night at eastgate mall. Not even out of the car and im being howned for change! Im sorry but the guys leather coat was nicer then mine and i work everyday? Then we get to santa and theres a 100foot lineup with no kids just people and thr dogs getting pics with santa... i love my pets too, my wife is a vet so i get it but seriously? dont get me wrong i get not everyone can have kids, i know that first hand my boy was a invitro baby cause my swimmers dont exactly swim straight, ive got pics of him in a Petri dish as 4 circles (cells)... back to the mall... there was urine and crap on the floors.. there was a bunch of kids crying including mine cause that lineup was so slow. And it was about 300feet from the food court... sorry if im alittle harsh but come on people. ...


Going out on a limb here, I'm going to say that you hit a special sitting for pets. Lot of places do one or two of those a year.

I realize some people don't care much for pets, other folks have them instead of, or because they can't have children, and care for them just as much.

Glad you were able to have kids, and enjoy them, not everyone is as fortunate.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

My boy went to see Santa. He didn't like him very much. Lol. Cried his eyes out even when mom sat with him.


----------



## Hysert

greywynd;1899559 said:


> Going out on a limb here, I'm going to say that you hit a special sitting for pets. Lot of places do one or two of those a year.
> 
> I realize some people don't care much for pets, other folks have them instead of, or because they can't have children, and care for them just as much.
> 
> Glad you were able to have kids, and enjoy them, not everyone is as fortunate.


I love my pets too man... got 5... like i said wife is a vet so i dont have much say when it comes to animals... guess you should have been thr to understand


----------



## SHAWZER

My 2 1/2 year old granddaughter wont go within 10 feet of santa , just puts her hand up and screams NO . Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

had a few of the cobourg machines in one place. 
snapped a shot.

Need to get a full group shot of everything but its harder to do then one would think

Toolcat is awesome on sidewalks. We have a V blade and a straight blade. The straight works better as it has built in oscillation and float. We tow a epoke drop salter with salt / sand mix for the public walks.

Everyone likes running the case with the blizzard 8611 over the other tractors.


----------



## JD Dave

Isn't a toolcat to wide for municipal sidewalks.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Most of the ones that it has are 60" sidewalks or they have a sidewalk and paved blvd. It also works downtown. 


There is another route that is done with the small JD 4100 that has a 50" blade blower and sweeper. The blade works well.


----------



## JD Dave

That's good. Our new 3320 is 54" wide and you have to be careful not to drive on lawn to hurt grass when there's no frost. The blade is 60" but when angled it barely covers tractor. How wide is a toolcat?


----------



## schrader

Did you get the issues with the metal pless worked out?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the toolcat comes with a 60" bucket that covers its tracks

I thought about switching the tires on the toolcat to toyota tacoma rims and tires and then it would make it narrower

We do have to be careful also like you mentioned with your tractor.

I wanted to try it first before we decided if the toolcat was the machine for us but its worked well because two guys can ride in it. One jumps out does around doors or steps, cross walks ect. Or unhooks the trailer. They can carry salt in the dump box so they dont use the onsite bins all the time. And when they are done their route they can pull back corners and cut curbs at a bigger retail site which makes it easier for the tractors to plow. 

I dont think I would buy a new one. I like it but for the money I would rather what you have I think


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;1900075 said:


> Did you get the issues with the metal pless worked out?


Paul called me and had his tech guy call me also but I never really had much time to adjust the harness. I could make it have more ground clearance but I cant change the controlls on the tractor to help with the float. However I hired a backup driver and let him use it the other day and he didnt have near the problems I did. But he also has way more patients and Im use to the easy going horst on the deere loader controll. Due to the Kubota not having a loader control I think that is part of the issue. Its cheap and I am also cheap.

We plow everything in cobourg with two bobcats and two tractors plus the subs tractor . The kubota can be a lawn ornament for now. I have a driver comming in and working it 3 hours then chasing us with salt.


----------



## schrader

Thats an expensive lawn ornament but as long as it earns some money. I have never been a big fan of the Kubotas. Sounds like you are crazy busy this year good luck hope it all works out.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;1900101 said:


> Thats an expensive lawn ornament but as long as it earns some money. I have never been a big fan of the Kubotas. Sounds like you are crazy busy this year good luck hope it all works out.


It's busy but I have help where I need it 
Also backup machines can never hurt and it really isn't going to loose much value considering what I paid.

I would really like a live edge blade on an hla mount


----------



## SHAWZER

Paying $ 1.20 litre for road diesel here , making me wish I had a gas truck . Anyone care to share what you are paying ?


----------



## edgeair

SHAWZER;1900420 said:


> Paying $ 1.20 litre for road diesel here , making me wish I had a gas truck . Anyone care to share what you are paying ?


115.9 here, gas still much cheaper :angry::angry:


----------



## schrader

Ya I wasn't to happy to pay $1.18 for diesel when gas was $.98.9 would be nice if the diesel dropped a bit.


----------



## cet

Last week diesel was $1.13 delivered to the shop.


----------



## BC Handyman

109.9gas, 135.9 deisel :O


----------



## grandview

Hey JD,think a John Deere could do this?
http://www.weather.com/tv/shows/amhq/video/mom-reaches-south-pole-on-a-tractor


----------



## DeVries

Only if the person driving is Dutch wesport


----------



## Mr.Markus

Looks like Dave's Massey....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Payroll audit tomorrow. Fun times


----------



## potskie

edgeair;1900439 said:


> 115.9 here, gas still much cheaper :angry::angry:


Yup I got 95.6 gas this morning


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1900864 said:


> Payroll audit tomorrow. Fun times


I thought you only got those when you were late with your Source payments.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1900892 said:


> I thought you only got those when you were late with your Source payments.


Apparently not. 
Both companies too.


----------



## schrader

Im glad I pay someone to look after that for me, 25 years no audits yet knock on wood.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1900861 said:


> Looks like Dave's Massey....


Where to find this stuff?


----------



## Hysert

Went to the bass pro and outlet mall in st catherines... absolutely amazing if you cant find what u need for out door stuff. Then stay home.. must have 100 stuffed animals... nice plow outfit there 4 large JDs, 2 loaders and 3 bobcats... wonder what that contracts worth


----------



## DeVries

Doesn't go for much considering who's doing it.


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;1900988 said:


> Doesn't go for much considering who's doing it.


The salt truck said A1 ashphalt??


----------



## Alpha Property

yea A1 has it. I dont think they got the contract signed until the day of the first snow fall in November there. That was the bass pro's opening weekend and they were just pouring salt on 4 inches of snow on the bass pro side and ignored the rest of the mall. Later in the evening when everything closed there was a collection of random pickups with blowers in the back and shovel guys trying to clean up inside the mall itself. I know they called my buddy before the last snow fall looking to sub out some tractor work inside the mall itself.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1900928 said:


> Apparently not.
> Both companies too.


So this time of year do you turn on the AC...?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1901068 said:


> So this time of year do you turn on the AC...?


I was thinking rolling black outs Large speaker magnet under the desk to ruin laptop. Lol 
She seems nice so it should only take an hour 
I only hired and fired 9 guys this summer. Losers


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC;1901120 said:


> I was thinking rolling black outs Large speaker magnet under the desk to ruin laptop. Lol
> She seems nice so it should only take an hour
> I only hired and fired 9 guys this summer. Losers


I thought my income tax auditor was really nice too, then she dissallowed $30000 in vehicle repairs for 2 years, I have a different term for her now!


----------



## Grassman09

ff1221;1901833 said:


> I thought my income tax auditor was really nice too, then she dissallowed $30000 in vehicle repairs for 2 years, I have a different term for her now!


30'000.00 wow what you driving? NM GM/Chev I see. Sounds right.


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;1900988 said:


> Doesn't go for much considering who's doing it.


Not like Clintar is any better? Not sure how those guys do it. All rental Tractors and some loaders too. I cant compete and I lease to own.


----------



## GMC Driver

Clintar was so low they don't exist here anymore.


----------



## greywynd

Getting liquid snow here today, what a miserable day out!!


----------



## Ant118

anyone want to add a res account in the Richmond hill area?


----------



## potskie

GMC Driver;1901905 said:


> Clintar was so low they don't exist here anymore.


It must be the individual franchisee. Here they are usually one of the higher bids, from what I seen of them anyways. They are also pretty on the ball here. They aren't perfect but 9 times out of 10 around here they do as good of a job as the rest of us. For snow anyways, I've seen some atrocious landscaping and lawn care from them.


----------



## Ant118

potskie;1902108 said:


> It must be the individual franchisee. Here they are usually one of the higher bids, from what I seen of them anyways. They are also pretty on the ball here. They aren't perfect but 9 times out of 10 around here they do as good of a job as the rest of us. For snow anyways, I've seen some atrocious landscaping and lawn care from them.


My buddy was a account manager for one in markham said they were really high in prices for snow.


----------



## potskie

Alpha Property;1901065 said:


> yea A1 has it. I dont think they got the contract signed until the day of the first snow fall in November there. That was the bass pro's opening weekend and they were just pouring salt on 4 inches of snow on the bass pro side and ignored the rest of the mall. Later in the evening when everything closed there was a collection of random pickups with blowers in the back and shovel guys trying to clean up inside the mall itself. I know they called my buddy before the last snow fall looking to sub out some tractor work inside the mall itself.


A1 did and I believe still do a property around here.... pictures from a couple years ago about sum it up. That ain't snow.


----------



## Triple L

potskie;1902108 said:


> It must be the individual franchisee. Here they are usually one of the higher bids, from what I seen of them anyways. They are also pretty on the ball here. They aren't perfect but 9 times out of 10 around here they do as good of a job as the rest of us. For snow anyways, I've seen some atrocious landscaping and lawn care from them.


I agree the kw franchise does good work when it comes to snow, I also read they are their most successful and most profitable franchise out of all of them... this summer I fixed a patio they put in a few years back, well say attempted to put in, they definitely need to go back to school when it comes to hardscaping!!! Gluing pavers together to make a 12" tall retaining wall, I've never seen something soo ridiculous!!!!


----------



## ff1221

Grassman09;1901891 said:


> 30'000.00 wow what you driving? NM GM/Chev I see. Sounds right.


Had 4 used trucks, bought cheap and fixed up, lesson learned, now I have new ones!


----------



## Hysert

So the interlock relay quote. Turn into selling them on concrete with a paver for soldier course and 220feet of heated walkways... 4500sf of concrete.. told them i would resell the existing pavers for them too... who ever did the interlock didnt use edge retainer and the entire 4500sf spread apart... they ant to happy bout that!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Boy it sure did get slippery quick...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Not freezing here yet, but flurries and dropping temps. I just picked up salt now. I've never seen so much reserve at salt depot as they have now. Barely room to drive through.


----------



## G.Landscape

Did it ever! I watch as the temp gauge on the truck drop below zero and 15mins later snow on the roads and everything got slippery! Hitting 24hr sites now. Kinda surprised not to see more people out right now.

Actually kinda surprised not to see any city trucks out, roads are very slippery!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

WN has never been good for me, this yeartheyseem right on the ball, I loaded up at 4:30 and went through my commercial stuff by 6:30 home for dinner.


----------



## Triple L

Pre salted everything this afternoon, chilling watching TV, loving it, knowledge all my sites look great


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1903068 said:


> Pre salted everything this afternoon, chilling watching TV, loving it, knowledge all my sites look great


Are you still using a liquid set up?


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1903089 said:


> Are you still using a liquid set up?


I left it behind this season, something to work forward to with smart about salt, can't go into it being the best


----------



## Grassman09

Attention everyone...

Lock up your sons and daughters board up your windows split enough firewood to heat the house for a week if not more. Potential dangerous weather bomb that could explode at anytime over the 23 to Jan 1st. 

Weather network is trying to drum up more business it seams.


----------



## daveklassen

Mr.Markus;1903062 said:


> WN has never been good for me, this yeartheyseem right on the ball, I loaded up at 4:30 and went through my commercial stuff by 6:30 home for dinner.


It does seem as if the WN has upped their game this year! Other sites seem to have lost it a bit..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Everything is staying west of me 

Buy a dodge


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1903318 said:


> Everything is staying west of me
> 
> Buy a dodge


No need to buy, there's guys giving them away. 

They were talking about the possibility of a big storm for Christmas Day. That would suck for almost everyone. Not many days our entire family gets together.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1903318 said:


> Everything is staying west of me
> 
> Buy a dodge


Been there done that. Did the tranny the water pump the injector pump ball joints u joints.

Now I have a Ford I need to remove the dpf on.


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1903382 said:


> No need to buy, there's guys giving them away.
> 
> They were talking about the possibility of a big storm for Christmas Day. That would suck for almost everyone. Not many days our entire family gets together.


Almost seams like a reapet of last year. Calling for rain as well as snow.


----------



## GMC Driver

potskie;1902108 said:


> It must be the individual franchisee. Here they are usually one of the higher bids, from what I seen of them anyways. They are also pretty on the ball here.


That's probably a correct assessment. Thus the problem with the franchise model. They were classically low here. Amazingly, always seems to be someone willing to carry on with the same pricing model. And so the damage is done.

The 24th/25th will be one to watch.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1903068 said:


> Pre salted everything this afternoon, chilling watching TV, loving it, knowledge all my sites look great


How the Salt Dog working? Is it like the best spreader ever?


----------



## CGM Inc.

Neighbor got a bunch of SnowEx's going 8500 or so. I love the salt dogs. literally no issues for 6 years now beside the typical wiring or corroded connectors, etc.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1903671 said:


> How the Salt Dog working? Is it like the best spreader ever?


I'm sure there's more to this.


----------



## schrader

Really don't want a storm on Christmas, always hate calling in staff on Christmas. Seems like we always get the storms on Thursday this year, Full push and salt here in the great white north.


----------



## StratfordPusher

JD Dave;1903671 said:


> How the Salt Dog working? Is it like the best spreader ever?


I like my salt dog, works great, second season now..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1903671 said:


> How the Salt Dog working? Is it like the best spreader ever?


its triple super friggin double diggin awesome Thumbs Up


----------



## cet

Got my 07 back from the body shop this morning. Went to lunch with some housewives this afternoon. Man could they talk. Learned a few interesting things about business. On my way back to the shop I figured out I didn't have any headlights. I guess the body shop didn't think they were important. I'll see if I can fix them myself before I spend the time going back.

Corey your truck looks like it did when you sold it to me.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1904188 said:


> Got my 07 back from the body shop this morning. Went to lunch with some housewives this afternoon. Man could they talk. Learned a few interesting things about business. On my way back to the shop I figured out I didn't have any headlights. I guess the body shop didn't think they were important. I'll see if I can fix them myself before I spend the time going back.
> 
> Corey your truck looks like it did when you sold it to me.


I always mean to take notes but I just get starstuck...right in the head.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1904188 said:


> Got my 07 back from the body shop this morning. Went to lunch with some housewives this afternoon. Man could they talk. Learned a few interesting things about business. On my way back to the shop I figured out I didn't have any headlights. I guess the body shop didn't think they were important. I'll see if I can fix them myself before I spend the time going back.
> 
> Corey your truck looks like it did when you sold it to me.


Good thing you didn't have an accident


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1904197 said:


> I always mean to take notes but I just get starstuck...right in the head.


I recorded the whole thing. Do you want me to send you a copy? :laughing:


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1904200 said:


> Good thing you didn't have an accident


I was going across one of the side roads when I thought it was pretty dark. Tried the high beams, only thing they lit up was the fact it was snowing so I turned them off. Anything without salt went white instantly.


----------



## Grassman09

I'm sure there are a few Case guys in the Group here.. I just picked up a old Case skip loader and changeing some hydro and steering lines on it today. Noticed the power steering reservoir was pretty low. 

The oil thats in it looks like ATF oil. The color at least. Its a Red oil. I've heard running ATF oil in a power steering pump can wreck the pump. This thing is as old as I am if not older. 
Can i use JD Hyduard in it? AW 32 oil? Go to Case and buy there oil?


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1904200 said:


> Good thing you didn't have an accident


LOL Subtle...


----------



## JD Dave

Poor old guy has to record everything as he nodded off during lunch.


----------



## Ant118

cet;1904212 said:


> I recorded the whole thing. Do you want me to send you a copy? :laughing:


Oh i know that feeling. When my girlfriend and her friends get going. I could shoot my self on what the concern themselves about lol. Well my 2004 cummins has been a real pain this week. First 8k later trying to solve deathwobble. Now I need to do injectors. Anyone got a good cummins guy beside doctor diesel who you can never get an appointment lol. I got a quote for $3800. That a good deal? I know my 24 valves werent close to that at all.

Anthony


----------



## schrader

Glad you got the truck back Chris that's was the cleanest 07 around, hope the rest of the winter goes better.


----------



## Hysert

Ant118;1904585 said:


> Oh i know that feeling. When my girlfriend and her friends get going. I could shoot my self on what the concern themselves about lol. Well my 2004 cummins has been a real pain this week. First 8k later trying to solve deathwobble. Now I need to do injectors. Anyone got a good cummins guy beside doctor diesel who you can never get an appointment lol. I got a quote for $3800. That a good deal? I know my 24 valves werent close to that at all.
> 
> Anthony


Go see John at taylor diesel in stoneycreekon lake ave...


----------



## DeVries

What he said good place to go and they know their stuff^^^^^^^


----------



## Triple L

DeVries;1904613 said:


> What he said good place to go and they know their stuff^^^^^^^


Are you sure? Sounds like Jon and Fiesta... I'm still laughing at that one


----------



## cet

This temperature roller coaster looks like it's going to continue for awhile longer. Yesterday they said a full day of sun and now they say sunny breaks. It's pretty cold right now.


----------



## ff1221

Anybody looking for a regular cab 8'box 3/4 ton 4x4. My local dealer has one belonged to a buddy of mine, 2011 with 22k, 6l gas, has a tiny arctic plow on it he used to clean his own driveway from time to time but never plowed commercially, truck will be clean as he's a trifle OCD. They are asking just under $30k

http://www.lakesidegm.com/VehicleDetails/used-2011-GMC-Sierra_2500-SLE-Kincardine-ON/2422647783


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1904647 said:


> Are you sure? Sounds like Jon and Fiesta... I'm still laughing at that one


In every small town diner there is a table with a 6 am and 2pm sitting.
It has a name and I believe that Lonestar is a more expensive version of this table...lol


----------



## cet

Took my truck back to the body shop today for the lights. They got it fixed. Bypassed the plow light harness and put the truck back to factory. I asked how that fixed it. He said the problem is in the plow wiring and we don't know anything about that. 

I guess I'll pull it into the shop tomorrow to see if I can figure it out. There has to be a short somewhere, hopefully it is obvious.


----------



## Grassman09

Ok thanks sounds good I'll run AW32 in it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1905154 said:


> Took my truck back to the body shop today for the lights. They got it fixed. Bypassed the plow light harness and put the truck back to factory. I asked how that fixed it. He said the problem is in the plow wiring and we don't know anything about that.
> 
> I guess I'll pull it into the shop tomorrow to see if I can figure it out. There has to be a short somewhere, hopefully it is obvious.


I just had a custom stereo, touch screen controls, Bluetooth installed in my truck and my biggest fear leaving this with an installer is that they get into something they don't know [email protected]%$ about. 2 salter controls, plow,back plow, air bag compressor controls, air shock compressor,hoist,grill beacons,back beacons,roof beacons. My truck is becoming a wiring nightmare.
He said he wouldn't touch anything he didn't know anything about. I go in to pick it up and half his shop floor is covered in rock salt. " Did you learn anything about salters today...?"


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1905196 said:


> I just had a custom stereo, touch screen controls, Bluetooth installed in my truck and my biggest fear leaving this with an installer is that they get into something they don't know [email protected]%$ about. 2 salter controls, plow,back plow, air bag compressor controls, air shock compressor,hoist,grill beacons,back beacons,roof beacons. My truck is becoming a wiring nightmare.
> He said he wouldn't touch anything he didn't know anything about. I go in to pick it up and half his shop floor is covered in rock salt. " Did you learn anything about salters today...?"


Well that should make your AM channels sound better. Where'd you take it to?


----------



## JD Dave

Damn, we forgot to play credit card roulette. Markus lives playing. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Auto sonics Guelph.
You didn't notice I paid cash, my wife won't let me take the cc when I go see you guys.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1905245 said:


> Damn, we forgot to play credit card roulette. Markus lives playing. Lol


You were the one that asked for separate bills. With 6 kids and Christmas I thought things were tight.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I think he was just trying to keep Jon from doubling down...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hahaha - I was glad to not play, as stressful as winter.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hey - my 3500 post - hot dawg


----------



## BC Handyman

Mr.Markus;1905196 said:


> I just had a custom stereo, touch screen controls, Bluetooth installed in my truck and my biggest fear leaving this with an installer is that they get into something they don't know [email protected]%$ about. 2 salter controls, plow,back plow, air bag compressor controls, air shock compressor,hoist,grill beacons,back beacons,roof beacons. My truck is becoming a wiring nightmare.
> He said he wouldn't touch anything he didn't know anything about. I go in to pick it up and half his shop floor is covered in rock salt. " Did you learn anything about salters today...?"


lmao, thats funny.:laughing:


----------



## cet

Well I pulled the truck in the shop. Took out the headlights and played with all the wiring. Put the plow wiring back to the lights and everything works. Problem is I don't know how I fixed it. I know on one plug there is an A and B side. I put it to A, I wonder if they had it to B. At least it's working for now.

They also forgot to fix the dent on the corner of the hood. I guess I'm going back on Monday to show them.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Take it back first thing tomorrow, as long as that dodge is keeping the snow away keep driving it.


----------



## Hysert

So me and the boy love to watch cool stuff on YouTube, aswell big fans of ken block. His new purpose built 65 stang with 850hp all wheel drive is amazing.. he also has a new vid in the ford fiesta against Lewis's F1 Mercedes. Darn little fiesta pulls a $4mil f1 car... the guys car control is amazing!!! Back to farm simulator lol...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1906341 said:


> Take it back first thing tomorrow, as long as that dodge is keeping the snow away keep driving it.


What Dodge?


----------



## Hysert

cet;1905927 said:


> Well I pulled the truck in the shop. Took out the headlights and played with all the wiring. Put the plow wiring back to the lights and everything works. Problem is I don't know how I fixed it. I know on one plug there is an A and B side. I put it to A, I wonder if they had it to B. At least it's working for now.
> 
> They also forgot to fix the dent on the corner of the hood. I guess I'm going back on Monday to show them.


I feel for ya... just noticed some cancer on the back corner of the puckup were it was crunched last winter... once the factory coat is broken you just cant stop the rust


----------



## cet

Hysert;1906363 said:


> I feel for ya... just noticed some cancer on the back corner of the puckup were it was crunched last winter... once the factory coat is broken you just cant stop the rust


I've considered selling it in the spring but it has been a great truck and they are really hard to find.

I wonder what Dean is doing with all his spare time. Kijiji is down for maintenance. Maybe he made it crash.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I hate when people don't put their phone number on kijiji 
The time I waste waiting for people to reply then they don't reply with the ad then I have to ask them what are we talking about. I search daily for certain items and I always check other items 

There is a ram5500 I found and I've been waiting for a week for a reply. Two weeks ago a friendly competitor sold me a hla 3200 9-13 with tractor mount for $4500 
Hopefully the kubota is gone Monday on a trade up to a 5093e with hla blade. Hopefully the dealer doesn't drop the ball again. And I've seen the pic of the tactor so it actually has a cab. Lol. 

Picked up a set of wade surefit mats for the truck 
Same as weather tech. Less then half the price to my us mailbox


----------



## grandview

Ok,which one of you guys threw their old bra on the ground at my supermarket?


----------



## schrader

I saw that tractor on Kijiji I figured you would be all over it, looks like a good deal.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

grandview;1906753 said:


> Ok,which one of you guys threw their old bra on the ground at my supermarket?


Big money in daily litter. Maybe you could start something up


----------



## Mr.Markus

You know he picked it up for his collection...


----------



## grandview

It was tiger skinned,so I assumed it was your wife's.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sure you don't mean cougar skinned... She must've ran out of money.


----------



## grandview

Mr.Markus;1907000 said:


> Sure you don't mean cougar skinned... She must've ran out of money.


Hope she has an H1-B visa?


----------



## Hysert

Time to go Christmas shopping... the shelves should be more empty which inturn makes the shopping quicker... lol... are washing machine quit yesterday so mommys present is done... lol


----------



## SHAWZER

Gas 91.5 , Road diesel 117.9 . Truckers and trucking companies must be really getting subsidized . Have not heard much squawking from them on the news . Just pisses me off every time I fill up . Even off road diesel is well above a buck . :realmad: I better have a beer and calm down . Thumbs Up


----------



## Triple L

Yup I was just talking about that today... my next truck will most certainly be a gas job, hopefully by 2016 gm will have an 8 speed and variable displacement for the 6 liter


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Diesel on the reserve is $1.01
Fuel oil was .89 Which is really low 

Kingston has a freezing rain warning 
We presalted. First time I have ever really done that 

Sure do feel stupid driving around salting when it's nice out 
Out with the staff for a wing night tonight. I have a good crew this year.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1908136 said:


> Diesel on the reserve is $1.01
> Fuel oil was .89 Which is really low
> 
> Kingston has a freezing rain warning
> We presalted. First time I have ever really done that
> 
> Sure do feel stupid driving around salting when it's nice out
> Out with the staff for a wing night tonight. I have a good crew this year.


I heard on the news tonight it's only 1-2mm then changing to rain.
You should be good.


----------



## greywynd

Freezing rain at Trenton this morning. Dean, be happy you salted!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;1908577 said:


> Freezing rain at Trenton this morning. Dean, be happy you salted!


It worked. Only had to have them check and touch up


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

nice when you make the right call,

We are almost fully salt in, so believe me, I don't like salting, but this has been the year of getting complaints about salting. 

We don't take a risk, it was wet, and about to go to -2, so we salt, and then get complaints from all the dog walkers.

You can't win.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I agree, with the temps hovering around freezing most of the month. You go out at night and the lots are slippery, if you do your job and treat them, they are wet in the morning and dry and salt covered in the sun by afternoon. Barely any events and I've fielded more calls about salt on the lots than any other year I've had.


----------



## grandview

Looks like Newmarket is getting snow Christmas.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mice. Grrr
I'm setting an electronic trap in my one tractor. Seems I can't get rid of them. Cleaned it and no sign for a week. Then today I fire it up. Turn on the heater and confetti everywhere


----------



## cet

grandview;1909176 said:


> Looks like Newmarket is getting snow Christmas.


15-20cm, nice wet heavy stuff but we're ready.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1909200 said:


> Mice. Grrr
> I'm setting an electronic trap in my one tractor. Seems I can't get rid of them. Cleaned it and no sign for a week. Then today I fire it up. Turn on the heater and confetti everywhere


Put a few bounce sheets in there. Seems to help with our trucks.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1909262 said:


> 15-20cm, nice wet heavy stuff but we're ready.


Send ur truck back. 
Take the dodge for a coffee tomorrow. It will change to rain


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

U might want to check the weather actually Cet


----------



## JD Dave

Holy crap! They just changed the Toronto forecast for Thursday to 15-20.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Funny guys


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1909412 said:


> Funny guys


I bet you checked the weather forecast again. Lol


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;1909665 said:


> I bet you checked the weather forecast again. Lol


LOL - you can be a bit of a "Richard"...

Always look forward to a green Christmas. Now a green New Years, then maybe a green Congress - one can only wish!


----------



## Hysert

Not sure if its more fun to be a kid at Christmas or being a parent and watching the little ones.... either way cant wait to see Mr T. Tmr morning!!!

Merry Christmas folks!!!!


----------



## Triple L

I'll buy a dodge if it'll make this keep up January and February LOL


----------



## schrader

I would buy a whole fleet if that kept the snow away for January and February, looks like some cold air is coming next week.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I went to church last week and asked for a week off. You're welcome guys. 

Merry Christmas to all of you, enjoy the time with your families and best of luck next year!


----------



## Grassman09

schrader;1909811 said:


> I would buy a whole fleet if that kept the snow away for January and February, looks like some cold air is coming next week.


That will put a damper on ATVing @ six nations.


----------



## SHAWZER

I have 1 dodge truck ....................your welcome guys .


----------



## ff1221

Grassman09;1909855 said:


> That will put a damper on ATVing @ six nations.


I'm pretty jealous right now, we usually go ATVing every Christmas eve but it's pouring rain here and don't want to tear up the farm any worse than it is. Have fun!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*update*

Thursday might be ok but Friday is boxing day.
Yikes


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1910112 said:


> Thursday might be ok but Friday is boxing day.
> Yikes


Friday boxing day or April 1st. Either way we're ready. I think Santa's bringing me a new Dodge. 

I like how Cobourg and Kingston say 0.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;1909855 said:


> That will put a damper on ATVing @ six nations.


Grassman is that you on the right?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yeah, I'm waiting on the wife too so we can go....

Merry Christmas guys!!!


----------



## Grassman09

cet;1910119 said:


> Grassman is that you on the right?


Haha no Im taking the pic.



Mr.Markus;1910128 said:


> Yeah, I'm waiting on the wife too so we can go....
> 
> Merry Christmas guys!!!


And buy a new Dodge? Ed Stewart's selling dodges now?



ff1221;1910100 said:


> I'm pretty jealous right now, we usually go ATVing every Christmas eve but it's pouring rain here and don't want to tear up the farm any worse than it is. Have fun!


I'm sure last year in the snow was fun? I wanted to play in the 20cm storm we got a few weeks back , however I was busy plowing. Might go out tomorrow before all the hoopla in the evening.


----------



## ff1221

Grassman09;1910170 said:


> Haha no Im taking the pic.
> 
> And buy a new Dodge? Ed Stewart's selling dodges now?
> 
> I'm sure last year in the snow was fun? I wanted to play in the 20cm storm we got a few weeks back , however I was busy plowing. Might go out tomorrow before all the hoopla in the evening.


We managed to get by!


----------



## Grassman09

ff1221;1910234 said:


> We managed to get by!


Oh wow cool rig.


----------



## Grassman09

It must be raining out. Whenever it rains cops show up at our place. Something with the temporary phone line bell installed month ago. 5th time now they have shown up.


----------



## ff1221

Haven't had enough snow to put the tracks on this year but it sure works slick in the snow!

Merry Christmas Everyone!Thumbs Up


----------



## grandview

Not sure what the wind is on your side of the lake, but let the dog and and we almost blew away.


----------



## JD Dave

It's very windy here also.


----------



## Hysert

Just for you JD dave


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Merry Christmas 

Few trees fell down last night it was really windy here 

First day the little guy sleeps in


----------



## SHAWZER

Early start , Hydro out at 12:30 am , battery sump pump alarm at 3 am . Fired the generator up and watched tv the rest of night . Hydro back on at 7 am . Neighbours might of heard my very loud single cyl. diesel generator . Ha Ha Merry Christmas .....


----------



## cet

Merry Christmas.
Pretty windy here too. It was sunny 1/2 hour ago, now it's overcast. 
Mom's having Christmas brunch so hopefully they haven't lost power.


----------



## Neige

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Merry Christmas guys! I hope everyone is doing well, and I hope for an amazing 2015. 2014 is a year that I will never forget, but one I never want again.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1910411 said:


> Merry Christmas.
> Pretty windy here too. It was sunny 1/2 hour ago, now it's overcast.
> Mom's having Christmas brunch so hopefully they haven't lost power.


I guess it would be hard to have it at your place since all the takeout restaurants are closed. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1910438 said:


> Merry Christmas guys! I hope everyone is doing well, and I hope for an amazing 2015. 2014 is a year that I will never forget, but one I never want again.


If you could just remember those other years you forgot you'd be golden...


----------



## Grassman09

Hysert;1910398 said:


> Just for you JD dave


Cant be JDs farm there is a Kubota in there.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Merry Christmas Plowsiters! Eat and be Merry. 2014 for me was an experience. Learned alot, and like Jon, one I never want to experience again. 2015 will be Fabulous!! All the best.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1910440 said:


> I guess it would be hard to have it at your place since all the takeout restaurants are closed. Merry Christmas.


You would think 1 day a year you could find some kindness in that heart. :crying:

I think Mandarin is open, not sure they have turkey though.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Christmas story Peking duck...farararara...rarararaaaaa.


----------



## grandview

Mr.Markus;1910594 said:


> Christmas story Peking duck...farararara...rarararaaaaa.


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## JD Dave

Hysert;1910398 said:


> Just for you JD dave


Nice line of equipment!!

Chris I think it's the Mandrins busiest day of the year.


----------



## grandview

Happy Boxing Day, !


----------



## SHAWZER

Canada Jr. vs Slovakia tonight 8 pm on TSN 3 . Thumbs Up


----------



## schrader

Crazy warm here today, what a difference from last year. Hope the rest of the winter is not too bad might make up for last year.


----------



## DeVries

Just did about a 4 km walk with the wife and kids this morning on the bruce trail. It feels like spring out there, absolutely amazing weather.


----------



## cet

schrader;1911103 said:


> Crazy warm here today, what a difference from last year. Hope the rest of the winter is not too bad might make up for last year.


Forecasted to be warmer tomorrow too.


----------



## grandview

cet;1911133 said:


> Forecasted to be warmer tomorrow too.


Winter rules?


----------



## cet

grandview;1911137 said:


> Winter rules?


That would be nice.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I didn't not know you could get google chrome for
The iPhone. Interesting. Apparently I'm a little behind in the mobile tech category. I have a iPhone 4 and I can't decide what I am going to replace it with. 
Samsung galaxy s5 or iPhone 6 

I've never broke a screen. But I'm worried as they are so thin now.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1911537 said:


> I didn't not know you could get google chrome for
> The iPhone. Interesting. Apparently I'm a little behind in the mobile tech category. I have a iPhone 4 and I can't decide what I am going to replace it with.
> Samsung galaxy s5 or iPhone 6
> 
> I've never broke a screen. But I'm worried as they are so thin now.


My girlfriend got an iPhone 6 - 16 gb for $33 tax in at best buy today... very hard to go wrong with that


----------



## JD Dave

Those are my 2 choices also Dean. Just thinking about switching service providers.


----------



## potskie

JD Dave;1911613 said:


> Those are my 2 choices also Dean. Just thinking about switching service providers.


Love my S5 over the GFs IPhone 5. But I also have an HTC One M8 that I definitely prefer over my S5.

I'm mulling getting a New blackberry Classic. I miss my old BB.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1911613 said:


> Those are my 2 choices also Dean. Just thinking about switching service providers.


Samsung has a Galaxy 5 Active that has a protective cover/coating

however active and rubber are probably not in your vocabulary :laughing:


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC;1911924 said:


> Samsung has a Galaxy 5 Active that has a protective cover/coating
> 
> however active and rubber are probably not in your vocabulary :laughing:


Go samsung!!! Im still running a S3and its just as fast as it was 2yrs ago. Plus the samsungs you can use SD cards. Mine has 65g card. Therefore put all your memory on the card thus keeping the phones memory clean and running fast


----------



## Triple L

Don't overlook BlackBerry Z30... just saying, It's been the best phone I've ever owned, expecially since you can use all android apps on it and bbm that works great


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1911952 said:


> Don't overlook BlackBerry Z30... just saying, It's been the best phone I've ever owned, expecially since you can use all android apps on it and bbm that works great


Blackberry really isn't on my radar but if you like it as much as those beans at Lonestar I just might buy one. Lol.


----------



## Hysert

Since were on the electronic subject.. ive been using a android box for streaming movies and such... i went with a Minix brand and i must say its kinda nice to be able to watch just about everything movies,music and tv shows!! No commercials... the one i got is 4K ready too as im in the market for a TV soon? My 10yr old plasma has served us well, but it just wont quit???


----------



## Triple L

Hysert;1911972 said:


> Since were on the electronic subject.. ive been using a android box for streaming movies and such... i went with a Minix brand and i must say its kinda nice to be able to watch just about everything movies,music and tv shows!! No commercials... the one i got is 4K ready too as im in the market for a TV soon? My 10yr old plasma has served us well, but it just wont quit???


I've been looking into those boxes like ruko and stuff but find there about 4 seasons behind on all the popular series and that isn't really an option for me, is the one you use somewhat up to date? Speaking of tvs I just picked up a 65" Samsung curved led 4k uhd yesterday, can't wait to set er up  steves tv in Kitchener has a smoking deal on them


----------



## Hysert

Triple L;1911978 said:


> I've been looking into those boxes like ruko and stuff but find there about 4 seasons behind on all the popular series and that isn't really an option for me, is the one you use somewhat up to date? Speaking of tvs I just picked up a 65" Samsung curved led 4k uhd yesterday, can't wait to set er up  steves tv in Kitchener has a smoking deal on them


Ya its up to date forsure the url i use is icefilms... eg.. i watch goldrush 1 week before its on tv... i watched the movie Fury last night... the minix box is the better one on the market imo. I got mine with the mini keyboard and mouse pad... full wifi,hdmi,optical,2usb etc... It has tons of other stuff but thats way beyond my pc skills lol... as for tvs samsung is my choice aswell... just like being able to link everything together


----------



## dellwas

I have a gBox, MX2. It's all about sources. Most used are 1Channel, Navi-X, and F.T.V. I get most movies the day they are out, and have a lot of live tv feeds. Been reading lots of good reviews on the Minix and that will probably be my next box.



Triple L;1911978 said:


> I've been looking into those boxes like ruko and stuff but find there about 4 seasons behind on all the popular series and that isn't really an option for me, is the one you use somewhat up to date? Speaking of tvs I just picked up a 65" Samsung curved led 4k uhd yesterday, can't wait to set er up  steves tv in Kitchener has a smoking deal on them





Hysert;1911990 said:


> Ya its up to date forsure the url i use is icefilms... eg.. i watch goldrush 1 week before its on tv... i watched the movie Fury last night... the minix box is the better one on the market imo. I got mine with the mini keyboard and mouse pad... full wifi,hdmi,optical,2usb etc... It has tons of other stuff but thats way beyond my pc skills lol... as for tvs samsung is my choice aswell... just like being able to link everything together


----------



## SHAWZER

Little bit of snow today , calling for 2 - 4 inches tomorrow , may have to put plow back on .


----------



## Kuttingedge

Snow is falling but nothing sticking here.. Prob won't even have to salt, melting on contact!


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;1913411 said:


> Little bit of snow today , calling for 2 - 4 inches tomorrow , may have to put plow back on .


Full plow here just finished up this afternoon and we are getting hit again, looks like the vacation is over for me.


----------



## edgeair

schrader;1913517 said:


> Full plow here just finished up this afternoon and we are getting hit again, looks like the vacation is over for me.


Quit stealing all the white gold


----------



## Mr.Markus

Lake effect off Simcoe for Kingston...lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1913526 said:


> Lake effect off Simcoe for Kingston...lol


Only applicable for ford and gm owners


----------



## Mr.Markus

My FIL was over for Xmas. We priced out a 5500 dodge. I was not aware that they were paired with the 6 speed Allison. I might have to take a look and get that employee/ family discount and never live it down...


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1913544 said:


> My FIL was over for Xmas. We priced out a 5500 dodge. I was not aware that they were paired with the 6 speed Allison. I might have to take a look and get that employee/ family discount and never live it down...


It's not an Allison, it's an aisin, 2 completely different animals


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1913624 said:


> It's not an Allison, it's an aisin, 2 completely different animals


I had to look that up and Chad is right. Its Aisin but I could understand that at Markus' age how he could easily read that wrong.

A good come back would be to say its an asian knock off allison but I just ruined that for you.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1913624 said:


> It's not an Allison, it's an aisin, 2 completely different animals


Even I knew that. It's pretty bad when the GM guys know more about Dodges then the Dodge guys. We won't count Markus as the salesman probably told him that.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1913714 said:


> Even I knew that. It's pretty bad when the GM guys know more about Dodges then the Dodge guys. We won't count Markus as the salesman probably told him that.


The salesman was 73 and sitting at my dinning room table telling me how good it was to work for Chrysler....all uphill both ways.lol


----------



## Triple L

I wonder how many guys have bought the newer dodges thinking it has an Allison behind the cummins... pretty sad but I'm sure it happens all the time...


----------



## JD Dave

I'm sure it does happen a lot. Dodge guys are a different breed for sure.


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC;1911924 said:


> Samsung has a Galaxy 5 Active that has a protective cover/coating


Just upgraded to this phone two months ago - been great. I was going to wait for the Passport, but couldn't wait.

I tried Dodge recently, was the first and likely the last. Not really a fair fight though...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Looking at a tractor forsale at a dealer
Belonged to landmark landscaping snowy owl cres. R. Virini Found a sticker did a google 
Their phone is no longer connected. I found something I don't like but can't post pic from phone 
I'll be. Back to office later 
This company must have closed. Dealer said they did driveways


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Our subscribed weather service just threw 25-35 cms into Sunday's forecast.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1914128 said:


> Looking at a tractor forsale at a dealer
> Belonged to landmark landscaping snowy owl cres. R. Virini Found a sticker did a google
> Their phone is no longer connected. I found something I don't like but can't post pic from phone
> I'll be. Back to office later
> This company must have closed. Dealer said they did driveways


Dean Id maybe stay away from that machine. Green Tractors Milton has or had it for sale. I saw it in there shop last winter split in two halfs. I go to them for my parts often. Driver caught a manhole apparently they told me last year when I had a machine in there for work. Might have a pic on my phone even.

I was to plow a friends business beside there shop this winter, she told me owner was going thru a divorce as well as the rough winter.

This info is worth some rocket fuel for sure...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grassman09;1914194 said:


> Dean Id maybe stay away from that machine. Green Tractors Milton has or had it for sale. I saw it in there shop last winter split in two halfs. I go to them for my parts often. Driver caught a manhole apparently they told me last year when I had a machine in there for work. Might have a pic on my phone even.
> 
> I was to plow a friends business beside there shop this winter, she told me owner was going thru a divorce as well as the rough winter.
> 
> This info is worth some rocket fuel for sure...


12.3 l/100kms today to Milton and back with the rocket fuel


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

It's a low pressure return line that's leaking


----------



## SHAWZER

Squalls all day since 5:30 am . 8 - 10 inches so far and still snowing .


----------



## schrader

Same thing here, just keeps coming. Should be lots of fun tomorrow when the 60k winds pick up. Cant believe how we went form no snow to non stop snow. Looks like a big storm on the weekend too.


----------



## SHAWZER

Good thing snow is fluffy , town did not plow any streets . Real mess if temps drop way down .


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1914226 said:


> It's a low pressure return line that's leaking


Be careful buying older snow only tractors. If they've been roaded since new and never used in the summer they deteriorate quick. A lot of tractors are never oiled and never washed and they become an electrical nightmare. I'm friends with one of the owners sons I can find out about the tractor your looking at if you want.


----------



## CGM Inc.

MIDTOWNPC;1914128 said:


> Looking at a tractor forsale at a dealer
> Belonged to landmark landscaping snowy owl cres. R. Virini


Landmark went belly up maybe 2 month ago. Biggest low-baller ever! That's where it got him but he blamed a divorce as an excuse.


----------



## Grassman09

Looks like someone has too much salt.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cant open link...

Is this what you're talking about...?
http://news.yahoo.com/mounds-of-sal...-chicago-s-morton-salt-factory-225042628.html


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1914430 said:


> Be careful buying older snow only tractors. If they've been roaded since new and never used in the summer they deteriorate quick. A lot of tractors are never oiled and never washed and they become an electrical nightmare. I'm friends with one of the owners sons I can find out about the tractor your looking at if you want.


Thanks for the advice 
I think I'm still going to go thru with it it looked decent

I'm sure when you start selling off all yours for new ones you 
will show me what a real snow tractor is.

I did well with my 3 2 1 happy year end. Lol
Managed to find another bobcat a300 and then this tractor

If you thought chad liked the beans you should hae seen his hamburger the other day. She must not be cooking for him yet cause he seems aweful hungry. Lol.

Salted Cobourg and Kingston


----------



## JD Dave

I bet the burger was the best burger there ever was.


----------



## JD Dave

I'm keeping my mainly snow tractors for a long time Dean. The best part is this is the 11th year plowing for about 8 of my tractors. I paid a hair under under 75k for the 7220's. The dealer will give me 46k on trade for the one with 2700 hrs on it and about 53k for the one with 700 hrs. Also those tractors (touch wood) have costed me less then $1000/year for maintenance and repairs. I'll let you do the math if that was a profitable investment or not.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1914659 said:


> I'm keeping my mainly snow tractors for a long time Dean. The best part is this is the 11th year plowing for about 8 of my tractors. I paid a hair under under 75k for the 7220's. The dealer will give me 46k on trade for the one with 2700 hrs on it and about 53k for the one with 700 hrs. Also those tractors (touch wood) have costed me less then $1000/year for maintenance and repairs. I'll let you do the math if that was a profitable investment or not.


That's great

They are a lot of money now to replace for
Similar hp but everything has gone up 
I'm sure at the time it was a lot to invest

I have a hard time using anything with a blade larger then 10ft
Because I have smaller spots. I see some guys using bigger tractors then my 5000 series and leaving a lot behind


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1914659 said:


> have costed me
> 
> Young man, pretty poor English. Can't slide that by this old guy.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Landscape show jan 6,7,8th
Who's going when ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1915049 said:


> JD Dave;1914659 said:
> 
> 
> 
> have costed me
> 
> Young man, pretty poor English. Can't slide that by this old guy.
> 
> 
> 
> I am starting to feel old, out for New Years dinner and fireworks and home by 9:30...
> 
> I hope to make the show weather permitting, wife leaves for Florida on Friday,
> Other friends are going to Cuba Saturday, that's it ...no one to talk to but the dogs.
> Saw a report today about 35 people in Shanghai getting killed on the Bund during New Years, it's a massive place but I imagine 300,000 people would fill it. Sad to think that someone threw money and started a stampede cause there are so many poor people in China.
Click to expand...


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1915049 said:


> JD Dave;1914659 said:
> 
> 
> 
> have costed me
> 
> Young man, pretty poor English. Can't slide that by this old guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dad. I'd trip you but you might break a hip.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Happy New Years guys! I hope everyone had a safe fun filled night!!!


----------



## ff1221

Happy New Year Folks, hope 2015 is great for all of you!

Wife and I are heading to Congress on Tuesday if weather permits,here's hoping.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1915253 said:


> cet;1915049 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dad. I'd trip you but you might break a hip.
> 
> 
> 
> Mom fell at home in the living room in November. Broke her shoulder in 3 places. To old to operate so they had her in this binding sling until middle of December. At 86 you can't slow her down, still had 21 people for Christmas brunch. Hopefully they will let her go to Florida in a couple of weeks.
Click to expand...


----------



## cet

Anyone have a trip spring for a Western MVP Plus?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

MIDTOWNPC;1915230 said:


> Landscape show jan 6,7,8th
> Who's going when ?


 I'll be therenot sure what day though.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1915491 said:


> Anyone have a trip spring for a Western MVP Plus?


I'm starting to worry about you Chris...

I know doing schools can be tight.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1915526 said:


> I'm starting to worry about you Chris...
> 
> I know doing schools can be tight.


Maybe we could all chip in and buy him one. I think Chris had his moms get up and go so we'll have to put up with him for a long time.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just crossed back into Ontario. At the french border. Heavy whiteout here. Hope you all had fun holidays. I'll go to the show, I think any day works right now.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

guys had to open up kingston for the movie theater.
looks like a squall warning now.

heavy winds.

Cobourg is just windy, few flurries



Helping a commercial tenant move in today. That puts me back full at the plaza and for the next 8 years. I think I need to find a new place to work on. This golden horseshoe is good for a few years.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Sweet because just east of Kingston is a disaster. No accumulation, but slippery and whiteout. Accidents everywhere. Just passed one, and a young couple stopped to check on the people who crashed. Probably not a good idea to walk against traffic on the 401 in dark clothes on their cell phones.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1915526 said:


> I'm starting to worry about you Chris...
> 
> I know doing schools can be tight.


Did I call it by the wrong name? I noticed yesterday one was missing from the one plow. I have a new driver in the truck and it hasn't been a good start. Knocked over a basketball net then put the truck off the side of his driveway and leaned it against a hydro pole. Had to have a tow truck pull him off. They he pulled the drivers door handle right out of the truck. I wanted to try and fix the plow today incase we had to plow tonight. I found some on kijiji in St. Catharines. The guy emailed me last night 7 times but today he won't reply. I guess it's off to the dealer in the morning.

I re read your post. I wasn't looking for a free bee, things aren't quite that bad yet.


----------



## cet

Forgot to mention, 14 weeks 6 days until April 15th.


----------



## Hysert

Happy New Year guys!! Man things froze up quick? My neighbors pond is a beautiful sheat of glass! To bad its gonna rain Sunday!! Was hopen for a few more days and go skating? Compared to last year think were doing ok, havent even burned through are first load of salt yet... Also got my fuel tank topped up yesterday payed $1.06 for colour diesel.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1915677 said:


> Did I call it by the wrong name? I noticed yesterday one was missing from the one plow. I have a new driver in the truck and it hasn't been a good start. Knocked over a basketball net then put the truck off the side of his driveway and leaned it against a hydro pole. Had to have a tow truck pull him off. They he pulled the drivers door handle right out of the truck. I wanted to try and fix the plow today incase we had to plow tonight. I found some on kijiji in St. Catharines. The guy emailed me last night 7 times but today he won't reply. I guess it's off to the dealer in the morning.
> 
> I re read your post. I wasn't looking for a free bee, things aren't quite that bad yet.


I know you were just putting a feeler out on a holiday, I was just poking fun.

Don't let that new employee steal your sense of humour...


----------



## JD Dave

Bad things just seem to happen to some people more often. I'd be looking for a new guy Chris.


----------



## Triple L

Can't believe how many guys slept in today.... must still be feeling new years lol


----------



## cet

Nice to see the sun today. My sites were still black. The guys must have hit them extra hard the time before making sure they wouldn't have to go on the 31st.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;1916014 said:


> Can't believe how many guys slept in today.... must still be feeling new years lol


I think they're out of practice. I hit mine heavy at 1am, the wife had a flight for 6:30 90 minutes makes it 5am at the airport, course it snowed.


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

The calm before the storm. Last night was just a dusting. I can understand the late start. Maybe people started to believe in the weather forecasters, after all at one point Kitchener was not supposed to get anything, then a squall warning pops up.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We had salted the other night and it held it off, still hate looking at at 4am and stressing!!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Tomorrow looks fun


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I don't think it will be much to worry about


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1916683 said:


> I don't think it will be much to worry about


Not in your neck of the woods. Warnings up for barrie. Some snow first would sure help.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Residue should eat some of what comes down. And then pound some more.


----------



## Kuttingedge

Looks like a blast of snow here for us 1-3cm then temps warm and lots of rain... May
Not even have to work


----------



## drivewaydoctor

I've been down in Argentina and Chile for the past two weeks. I'm flying back to Toronto tomorrow and I'm not too happy about the mess I'm coming home too. Lol.


----------



## CGM Inc.

things starting to turn white in Milton. at least untreated surfaces...


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Its getting crazy here in stratford. gonna have to go live the open station dream pretty soon.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*Radar*

everything is missing us in kingston
cobourg should get hit soon here.


----------



## greywynd

Snow starting in Ottawa now. I don't even have to lift a shovel today.


----------



## Hysert

1/2 inch here and rain started


----------



## Triple L

We have a solid 2" and it's not stopping


----------



## Hysert

Triple L;1917167 said:


> We have a solid 2" and it's not stopping


Ya forsure you guys north are gonna be busy... first salt run is done, probably reload and check again later tonight! Weekends are easy for me only have to worry about 3 retirement homes.


----------



## DeVries

Salt is burning thru pretty good. Lots of guys just leaving their stuff, they better hope we get the warm temps that are forcasted or they will be having a hard time scrapping it off.
Last time we salted a full run was Dec 18th. So far this year has been drastically different from last year.


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1917167 said:


> We have a solid 2" and it's not stopping


I wish it kept snowing. This freezing rain sucks.


----------



## CGM Inc.

only going up to 4 degrees now and not double digits like they where dreaming of.


----------



## schrader

Anyone else find this storm extremely frustrating? We just hit 5cm at which point I would attest shovel the condos out for the evening but they are still calling for freezing rain late this evening. I know if we shovel it will freeze rain right after we finish, I think it is safer to leave the snow and just salt on top if we get the freezing rain. Only problem is I know someone will complain, I think its a lose lose situation today. The temps are definitely colder than what they called for.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Worst storm of my life. Only half way done my route and I've never been more wet. It would have been such a nice storm if the temp didn't go up.


----------



## TLG99

Salted all high priority accounts and properties with sloped surfaces etc....did nothing with the rest.....they all look the same at this point.

If the pouring rain continues and temperatures make it to at least +2, I predict mostly black, wet pavement by morning.


----------



## cet

schrader;1917346 said:


> Anyone else find this storm extremely frustrating? We just hit 5cm at which point I would attest shovel the condos out for the evening but they are still calling for freezing rain late this evening. I know if we shovel it will freeze rain right after we finish, I think it is safer to leave the snow and just salt on top if we get the freezing rain. Only problem is I know someone will complain, I think its a lose lose situation today. The temps are definitely colder than what they called for.


These are by far the worst storms. EC is still calling for twice as warm as TWN.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Day storms are always a tough call, I salted to make stuff safe, came back through shovelled and plowed and resalted. The back roads are a skating rink. At least it's the weekend...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have noticed Enviro has a new note in their fine print.

* Denotes an abnormal temperature trend


----------



## CGM Inc.

schrader;1917346 said:


> Anyone else find this storm extremely frustrating? We just hit 5cm at which point I would attest shovel the condos out for the evening but they are still calling for freezing rain late this evening. I know if we shovel it will freeze rain right after we finish, I think it is safer to leave the snow and just salt on top if we get the freezing rain. Only problem is I know someone will complain, I think its a lose lose situation today. The temps are definitely colder than what they called for.


We pretty much did the same....heart says plow brain says not. Friggin mess out there.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mostly rain here. We had a brief shot of snow, almost like urea pellets this morning. Then some ice pellets, bit of freezing rain, and then rain. All the salt from New Year`s Day kept our stuff in good shape. I dropped a bit of salt here and when out doing site checks, bust most everything is good.

Except...

Gravel. Rain is pulling the frost out, and it`s freezing bad. Got a sheet on the yard - salted the few gravel lots we do have, and will check them in the morning again. Hope those temps rise like they say, or else anything gravel will be slick for a while.


----------



## schrader

cet;1917398 said:


> These are by far the worst storms. EC is still calling for twice as warm as TWN.


EC just updated pretty much the same as WN looks like we are missing most of the warm air. We are going to get hammered with LE on the back side of the storm too. Not turning out to be such a great winter here.


----------



## dellwas

Calling for 5-10cm in Nova Scotia, freezing rain, then 10-20mm of rain. Tuesday supposed to go down to minus 11. Great...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

just did a check.
we left everything, cleared around the doors and salted.

another contractor cleared some lots and sidewalks
they are all iced up. water drawing frost out?

waiting till 3am. 
sunday isn't busy for us but the gym opens early.


----------



## dingybigfoot

We plowed and salted everything. Just did a check and all was pretty much black and wet. Going back out at 3am.


----------



## Triple L

NickSnow&Mow;1917355 said:


> Worst storm of my life. Only half way done my route and I've never been more wet. It would have been such a nice storm if the temp didn't go up.


That $8000 cab option isn't looking soo bad right now is it LOL


----------



## potskie

Looks like we aren't warming up much tonight. Which sucks as everything I did before 7ish is a mile if ice now. Salted it and praying it does something before the rain comes and washes is off.


----------



## Hysert

Wow. That was fun eh... the places i salted twice last night were not bad had a thin layer of crust... everything i didnt touch had a 1/2 inch or less of slush... hit everything this morning... daylight should help until everything locks up tonight...


----------



## DeVries

We plowed everything. Glad I did now all the slush is gone. If it freezes it will just be a skin of ice on top and not all the hard slushy crap.


----------



## dellwas

Got about 20cm here in Nova Scotia. Just started to turn to rain, and we're supposed to get up to 40mm. On Tuesday it's supposed to drop to ninus 11. Swell....


----------



## CGM Inc.

double digits possible today...guess they meant -10


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Triple L;1917983 said:


> That $8000 cab option isn't looking soo bad right now is it LOL


......I'd give up my high gear and 4x4 for one of those cabs lol


----------



## Hysert

Just grabbed a yrd of sand for one account thats 50% gravel... gonna hit it tonight before the night shift rolls in... otherwise salt did the trick for us...


----------



## Neige

Well EC called for +9 and TWN called for +4, best we got is 0 degrees. Got around 20cm of snow and then freezing rain since 5:00 am. Its a disaster with with tree branches and power lines covered in ice. Cold front coming in now, so its going to take sun to melt the ice of the trees. Could be an interesting week.


----------



## Neige

here are some pics.


----------



## JD Dave

Neige;1918393 said:


> here are some pics.


Sounds like what we were lucky enough to get last year. Not fun.


----------



## Mr.Markus

They were a little off here too, never went above +1.

Anything you bladed off froze up. Can't say it was freezing rain cause nothing on the trees, just drawing from the cold in the ground.

Snowing like a good thing now, time for bed and back out in the am.


----------



## ff1221

went to +1 here after 3" of snow fell, no freezing rain and only a small amount of rain, everything scraped off and froze now the lake effect snow squalls have started.


----------



## schrader

This is not going to be a good week for us in the LE areas, looks like lots of snow and wind.


----------



## Hysert

schrader;1918521 said:


> This is not going to be a good week for us in the LE areas, looks like lots of snow and wind.


I praise you guys up north.. i love to push but it must get old after 40-60??? And at that im just guessing... getting cold quick down here now we got to +4-5 today.. lots of rain, my sump pump was running every 40sec


----------



## potskie

I almost feel sorry for the guys who thought this was going to melt and left their properties. Looks like a hell of a mess to clean up.


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

potskie;1918657 said:


> I almost feel sorry for the guys who thought this was going to melt and left their properties. Looks like a hell of a mess to clean up.


Agreed, the weather in KW held, there should have been no reason outside of mechanical failure to not get it cleared.


----------



## Triple L

Full pull, gotta love all the drifting


----------



## Ant118

TWN is calling for another 5cm overnight and 1-3 in the morning. Starting here in Aurora already. Gonna do a stop check in a hour or so.


----------



## JD Dave

What a lovely night to spread salt. Time for bed.


----------



## GMC Driver

Another salt run here - froze up fast. Dropped from plus 1 to -8 in two hours.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I love lake effect.


----------



## Hysert

Ant118;1918899 said:


> TWN is calling for another 5cm overnight and 1-3 in the morning. Starting here in Aurora already. Gonna do a stop check in a hour or so.


Just seen your tag that ur in grimsby.. who are you bud?


----------



## ff1221

Ant118;1918899 said:


> TWN is calling for another 5cm overnight and 1-3 in the morning. Starting here in Aurora already. Gonna do a stop check in a hour or so.


Calling for 20-30cm here overnight, unlikely we'll get that much but you never know if the squalls set up right, after all look at Buffalo.

Good luck out there!


----------



## daveklassen

Full salt run for us last night and spot check this morning in St Cath


----------



## chachi1984

just ice patches in certain area's in Burlington, probably depends on the lot


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes;1918918 said:


> I love lake effect.


Me too.

Missing us today. Thumbs Up


----------



## Kuttingedge

Salting last night as it started to freeze
Then touched up a bunch in am. 
Not lookin like any snow now for a couple days
I'm gettin real good at vacuuming the house! Lol


----------



## SHAWZER

Another 6 inches snow last night , a lot easier plowing then the wet , heavy stuff yesterday . A lot more traction when it is this cold .


----------



## G.Landscape

We that was a fun weekend. Seemed like a loose loose loose kinda Sunday....plowed the lots, they froze up.....didn't plow they froze up 2 hours later all lumpy.... plowed and salted....you looked like and idiot salting in the rain but probably the best result.

Bonus the slow to reply property managers now want their rock hard frozen piles hauled away...would have been real easy to do Sunday afternoon.... 

Hopefully the temps stay cold for the rest of the winter so we don't have to do that again.


----------



## Ant118

Hysert;1918935 said:


> Just seen your tag that ur in grimsby.. who are you bud?


Just moved here lol. Originally from Aurora. All my sites are in the Toronto area.


----------



## cet

Ant118;1919440 said:
 

> Just moved here lol. Originally from Aurora. All my sites are in the Toronto area.


That's not exactly a 10 minute commute. When my daughters finished school I want to move to north bay and retire. Only problem I might be single again.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1919498 said:


> That's not exactly a 10 minute commute. When my daughters finished school I want to move to north bay and retire. Only problem I might be single again.


Well at least you can kill 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1919537 said:


> Well at least you can kill 2 birds with one stone.


What would I do with all the extra money


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1919545 said:


> What would I do with all the extra money


You be giving it to her. Lol


----------



## G.Landscape

I think its time you truck pull guys upgrade your rigs.... these are Crazy!


----------



## Mr.Markus

The guy riding the sled in the last one...LOL

I have a friend who does some of this. 



Fergus show needs a bigger sled, too many Yahoos.


----------



## Ant118

cet;1919498 said:


> That's not exactly a 10 minute commute. When my daughters finished school I want to move to north bay and retire. Only problem I might be single again.


No I have all my family in Aurora so I stay here when it's calling for snow. But I'm in the city everyday as well.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

might be for someone.
seems like a good deal

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-heavy-...in/1041938021?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*Show*

Landscape show Wednesday? Lunch at 1:30/2:00? lonestar?

I would actually go today if anyone was going to go but it doesnt matter.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1920169 said:


> Landscape show Wednesday? Lunch at 1:30/2:00? lonestar?
> 
> I would actually go today if anyone was going to go but it doesnt matter.


I'm torn between that or going to Cornwall for a blower...


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1920172 said:


> I'm torn between that or going to Cornwall for a blower...


Cornwall for a blower. Hmmmm


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC;1920169 said:


> Landscape show Wednesday? Lunch at 1:30/2:00? lonestar?
> 
> I would actually go today if anyone was going to go but it doesnt matter.


Think im gonna go and check out liquid spreaders...


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1920169 said:


> Landscape show Wednesday? Lunch at 1:30/2:00? lonestar?
> 
> I would actually go today if anyone was going to go but it doesnt matter.


Sounds good. But we can go anywhere, Jon was complaining to someone how he's sick of that place so I don't want to upset the big man.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Im a fan of Jack Astors... anyone?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1920172 said:


> I'm torn between that or going to Cornwall for a blower...


go to cornwall for the blower.
its a good deal. if it makes you feel better you can buy me lunch next time


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC;1920187 said:


> Im a fan of Jack Astors... anyone?


If im accepted amongst you professionals i can afford a round of beer... lol


----------



## JD Dave

Hysert;1920195 said:


> If im accepted amongst you professionals i can afford a round of beer... lol


If your buying beer we can almost accept anyone. LOL I like Jack Astors but don't think there's one close. There's always Hooter's for Jon.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I can give him a lift from the show so that nobody sees the ppm truck in the parking lot


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1920213 said:


> If your buying beer we can almost accept anyone. LOL I like Jack Astors but don't think there's one close. There's always Hooter's for Jon.


jACK aSTORS
ADDRESS:
25 Carlson Court
Toronto, ON, M9W 6A2
TELEPHONE: 416.213.1688

Its in the same parking lot as the tuckers marketplace


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Can I get a count... Ill call in later today and book a table for 1:30. Wednesday 

Myself and Kenn=2 JDDave=1 PPM=1 RGpeel=1 Hysert=1 
TripleL 2? Markus ? Keith?


----------



## schrader

I would love to join you guys but looks like I am going to get buried again. Was down to the city Saturday morning to grab some parts, its like a whole different world south of 89. Enjoy the show see if I can make it next year.


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC;1920228 said:


> jACK aSTORS
> ADDRESS:
> 25 Carlson Court
> Toronto, ON, M9W 6A2
> TELEPHONE: 416.213.1688
> 
> Its in the same parking lot as the tuckers marketplace


Count me for 2. Mite be a quick one or three??? Wanna get thru oakville/burlington by 3


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Sounds good! See you there. I will be at the show first thing if anyone needs extra passes - text me 416 737 8978


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

and for the record, I don't care about my truck being at Hooters, I honestly just think their food is gross and their marketing is horrible. Moxies has much better food, and "marketing".


----------



## Mr.Markus

Skirt not top... gotcha!

Jon,one day you'll have 5 daughters and respec....wait!?.?.That doesn't work for some reason....never mind.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Haha - my wife's family has a history of daughter's, so that is very possible!


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1920481 said:


> Haha - my wife's family has a history of daughter's, so that is very possible!


Sounds like you might have skipped one of those grade 9 sex ed classes.


----------



## Mr.Markus

No, I haven't met Suzanne but she's probably wearing the pants...Jons probably got it right.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1920507 said:


> No, I haven't met Suzanne but she's probably wearing the pants...Jons probably got it right.


It should be a fun lunch for you boy's.

I see the stock market had another stellar day.


----------



## DKG

You guys enjoy your lunch tomorrow, unfortunatly I have an afternoon meeting. 
Looking forward to the next one though.


----------



## G.Landscape

We were down today. Actually grabbed more info this year then I think I have the last 3 combined. 

I would say make sure to stop by the Brooklyn pavers booth... not for their product


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

For their Marketing!

Brooklyn is the only paver I have ever had disintegrate after one season.

I am sure it was a one off bad batch, but they didn't stand behind the product and blamed us for oversalting...


----------



## Neige

Count me in for the gig at Jacks


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Neige;1920587 said:


> Count me in for the gig at Jacks


Come to the landscape show!


----------



## Neige

NickSnow&Mow;1920589 said:


> Come to the landscape show!


Sure come by our booth. Looking forward to buying a round at Jacks tomorrow.


----------



## Triple L

Count me in... I think I was supposed to organize this one, been super busy here lately... Sorry Jon


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1920498 said:


> Sounds like you might have skipped one of those grade 9 sex ed classes.


Lol. Poor Jon. I'm betting Jon has a boy as his first child. An Hooters is crap. Put me down for 6 Dean


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Neige;1920616 said:


> Sure come by our booth. Looking forward to buying a round at Jacks tomorrow.


 Will you be at the sima booth?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Looks like 15 people.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I just called and booked their atrium which holds something like 30 people. So bring some marketing materials if you want. Lol. See you guys there. 
1:30 tomorrow. It's under Dean. 905377fivefivefivefive


----------



## Neige

NickSnow&Mow;1920685 said:


> Will you be at the sima booth?


Right across from them, in the Metal Pless booth


----------



## adamhumberview

Neige;1920752 said:


> Right across from them, in the Metal Pless booth


See you tomorrow Paul


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Neige;1920752 said:


> Right across from them, in the Metal Pless booth


 Awesome! Look forward to meeting you. I've got lots of questions lol.


----------



## Grassman09

Might be 4 or 5 with me who are up for Lunch at Jacks. Deere dealer gave me some passes not sure where I put them. Might have to get one off you Jon.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1920720 said:


> I just called and booked their atrium which holds something like 30 people. So bring some marketing materials if you want. Lol. See you guys there.
> 1:30 tomorrow. It's under Dean. 905377fivefivefivefive


Jon will be happy...compt high roller.
Looks like it'll be the size of an Erin town hall meeting...


----------



## Triple L

I hope the radar is wrong, looks like a few cm coming at 7am here...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, stupid streamer - we have a cm or so


----------



## TB Grass

just hit us in the niagara region


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1921039 said:


> Yeah, stupid streamer - we have a cm or so


Good 5cm plus lots of drifting, I'll be skipping LO today, hopefully make it tomorrow


----------



## SHAWZER

Squalls dumped another 6 - 8 inches here with high winds . Hard to believe people still drive around with snow covering their windows and no headlights or tail lights on . A33holes . :angry:


----------



## Hysert

SHAWZER;1921171 said:


> Squalls dumped another 6 - 8 inches here with high winds Hard to believe people still drive around with snow covering their windows and no headlights or tail lights on . A33holes . :angry:


We got enough for a full salt... just leaven for LO...


----------



## GMC Driver

Not gonna make it today - hope to got to LO tomorrow. That squall line this morning came a couple hours later than first expected.

Seems to be the pattern this year - snow starts at 7 am.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver;1921274 said:


> Not gonna make it today - hope to got to LO tomorrow. That squall line this morning came a couple hours later than first expected.
> 
> Seems to be the pattern this year - snow starts at 7 am.


Still loving the lake effect?


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes;1921278 said:


> Still loving the lake effect?


You bet! Thumbs Up

This week has sucked - had a funeral in the family this week. Plow/salt in the a.m., then drive 125 miles west, stay for a bit, then come home. Funeral was yesterday. Maybe a nap today - daughter's 13th bday, so there will be festivities tonight.


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;1921171 said:


> Squalls dumped another 6 - 8 inches here with high winds . Hard to believe people still drive around with snow covering their windows and no headlights or tail lights on . A33holes . :angry:


It is absolutely miserable here today. Cant see your hand in front of your face at times, wind is so cold it bites. Home for a while to see if it blows it self out in a bit.


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1921022 said:


> I hope the radar is wrong, looks like a few cm coming at 7am here...


At least we aren't in london. That looks like fun. All the squall lines converging into a giant mass on them lol


----------



## McGaw

Not fun in London. Have I ever said how much I hate plowing in the day with all the stupid drivers. People in the wrong lane. Driving 10km/h. Stopping for. I reason whatsoever in the middle of the road. Driving in the Middle of the road when it's two lanes. I can go on and on with the problems in this city. I think the city has got rid of a few trucks as some of the main roads weren't cleared as of 2pm. 
No lo show this year. Guess I'll have to buy my pens


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER;1921171 said:


> Squalls dumped another 6 - 8 inches here with high winds . Hard to believe people still drive around with snow covering their windows and no headlights or tail lights on . A33holes . :angry:


LOL...it's only the beginning of January...

You sound like me at 6:30 am when I'm running behind, the flurries are intensifying and you know everything you just did is covered again...

"TURN ON YOUR LIGHTS!!! USE YOUR EFFING SIGNAL!!! MOOOVE!!! WTF!!!"


----------



## ff1221

No LO Show for us again this year, Carbon copy of last year, not a Road out of Kncardine open and most roads in Bruce County closed! Have a good time at the show!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Good to see everyone. Thanks for the laughs. 
Show was good. Got a free set of toro paddles from the Kage guys. They are selling skid steer rims and tires that are over sized. The tires were hanook and looks very similar to the nokian winter tire pattern. 

Cet was too busy playing pimp my ride. Upgrading my dodge air filter to one without Mice. LOL


----------



## G.Landscape

MIDTOWNPC;1921603 said:


> Good to see everyone. Thanks for the laughs.
> Show was good. Got a free set of toro paddles from the Kage guys. They are selling skid steer rims and tires that are over sized. The tires were hanook and looks very similar to the nokian winter tire pattern.
> 
> Cet was too busy playing pimp my ride. Upgrading my dodge air filter to one without Mice. LOL


We looked at those tires, but unfortunately don't fit our s750.

Well today sucked! 35ton of treated salt delivered yesterday. 4 tons loaded into on site bins. And 5 yards loaded into salters.....now its all frozen rock hard!!. Must have been wet salt or something.


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1921626 said:


> We looked at those tires, but unfortunately don't fit our s750.
> 
> Well today sucked! 35ton of treated salt delivered yesterday. 4 tons loaded into on site bins. And 5 yards loaded into salters.....now its all frozen rock hard!!. Must have been wet salt or something.


Sounds like you need quite a bit of washer fluid lol.

Do you drive the reg cab with boss v and snow ex?


----------



## Hysert

G.Landscape;1921626 said:


> We looked at those tires, but unfortunately don't fit our s750.
> 
> Well today sucked! 35ton of treated salt delivered yesterday. 4 tons loaded into on site bins. And 5 yards loaded into salters.....now its all frozen rock hard!!. Must have been wet salt or something.


I got a load coming tmr... hopen to get inside quick!!

LO was good. Nice to meet you guys today!


----------



## cet

G.Landscape;1921626 said:


> We looked at those tires, but unfortunately don't fit our s750.
> 
> Well today sucked! 35ton of treated salt delivered yesterday. 4 tons loaded into on site bins. And 5 yards loaded into salters.....now its all frozen rock hard!!. Must have been wet salt or something.


Where did you buy that from. I got 2 loads of white salt today from salt depot and it was great.


----------



## DeVries

I had ordered regular salt and they delivered treated. I call dispatch but they said all salt is blue in colour. I said ok is the price the same as the last load, dispatch says yup so we got a cheap load of treated this time around.

Hope all the block heaters are working, minus 19 here now.


----------



## GMC Driver

Could be that anti-caking stuff that made it blue. I had that once.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mines yellow but I think the barn cat pees in it....


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;1921690 said:


> Mines yellow but I think the barn cat pees in it....


Ya mine too... the calprit is my boy...


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus;1921690 said:


> Mines yellow but I think the barn cat pees in it....


LOL!!

Our cat leaves surprises in the back of the trucks. Nothing worse than jumping into the cab of the truck with some of it on your boot.

At least now it freezes quickly - easier to clean up that way.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

G.Landscape;1921626 said:


> We looked at those tires, but unfortunately don't fit our s750.
> 
> Well today sucked! 35ton of treated salt delivered yesterday. 4 tons loaded into on site bins. And 5 yards loaded into salters.....now its all frozen rock hard!!. Must have been wet salt or something.


They make ones for the s750. Same as a300 also. 
I think I'm going to get some


----------



## Triple L

GMC Driver;1921711 said:


> LOL!!
> 
> Our cat leaves surprises in the back of the trucks. Nothing worse than jumping into the cab of the truck with some of it on your boot.
> 
> At least now it freezes quickly - easier to clean up that way.


I'll be going to LO tomorrow hopefully, might see you around!


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Triple L;1921812 said:


> I'll be going to LO tomorrow hopefully, might see you around!


 Too bad you couldn't come today. I met Bob walker and Paul Vanderzon. Pretty cool show, definitely was worth going. Not sure If they're still available but if you go on the pro power Canada website you can print free ticket bar code things.


----------



## McGaw

NickSnow&Mow;1921828 said:


> Too bad you couldn't come today. I met Bob walker and Paul Vanderzon. Pretty cool show, definitely was worth going. Not sure If they're still available but if you go on the pro power Canada website you can print free ticket bar code things.


Nick, did you guys get much snow today in Stratford? A lady was telling me you got pounded last night


----------



## Kuttingedge

Looks like 5cm snow here for us tonight, got to
Get this out of the way before I go on vacation
Next week....ah who am I kidding it always snows
When I go away! Lol


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

McGaw;1921832 said:


> Nick, did you guys get much snow today in Stratford? A lady was telling me you got pounded last night


 yup we got a ton. I've gone twice almost everyday this week. Gonna wait until it builds a bit before goin again tonight.


----------



## Kuttingedge

That sounds like a lot of snow nick how much
You get there?


----------



## daveklassen

5-10 for us tonight. Good timing as I just switched my cutting edges on my HLAs to UHMW. Eager to see if there is a difference in performance.


----------



## G.Landscape

Salt was from adams, they apparently mixed the treating material wrong. Just made the salt yet. 

I drive the reg cab with dxt with salt dogg.

Ended up sending our crane truckk to pick up all the bins and store them in the shop to dry out. Adams came and picked up all the crap material from our yard and will have a new load out to us today.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Kuttingedge;1922127 said:


> That sounds like a lot of snow nick how much
> You get there?


 Well it of course depends on the drifting and everything but yesterday there was probably 2 ft in some places due to drifting/wind. I think we have had 2-3 feet of snow fall since Monday and another 10-15cms tonight


----------



## cet

G.Landscape;1922388 said:


> Salt was from adams, they apparently mixed the treating material wrong. Just made the salt yet.
> 
> I drive the reg cab with dxt with salt dogg.
> 
> Ended up sending our crane truckk to pick up all the bins and store them in the shop to dry out. Adams came and picked up all the crap material from our yard and will have a new load out to us today.


I got 4 loads in October from draglam . It was green and thèy said it had an anti caking agent. Pretty sure it was the complete opposite. I'm glad we blew through it pretty quick. If it's not white I'm not excepting it anymore.

It is like a hurricane here now. Going to be fun pushing tonight. I'm glad we don't do walks


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

NickSnow&Mow;1922407 said:


> Well it of course depends on the drifting and everything but yesterday there was probably 2 ft in some places due to drifting/wind. I think we have had 2-3 feet of snow fall since Monday and another 10-15cms tonight


 Sorry 3 ft would be an exaggeration 2 at most


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Speaking of drifts, my wife just found a big one over the crest of a hill and spun into the ditch. She is 100% ok. Someone drove her home less than 5 minutes later and now I'm heading up to pull it out and see if anything is broken.


----------



## ff1221

Glad your wife is OK, roads are damn slippery out there.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Apparently someone is opening a medical pot factory 
In the old Kraft factory in Cobourg. Maybe I could get a Krispy Kreme franchise cheap to set up next door.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Good she was ok.


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1922388 said:


> I drive the reg cab with dxt with salt dogg.


Cool I assumed that was you. I saw you at the salt yard yesterday. I drive that black truck that was nosed up to you.


----------



## greywynd

Glad she's ok Grant, and hopefully no damage to the car.


----------



## grandview

Anyone that side of Fort Erie getting snow now?


----------



## McGaw

Coming down good here. Going out at 2


----------



## Alpha Property

Just started the last half hour in the falls


----------



## McGaw

Alpha Property;1923203 said:


> Just started the last half hour in the falls


Are you guys getting a lot of blowing there?


----------



## greywynd

Been snowing since about 9:30 in both Trenton and Peterborough.


----------



## Alpha Property

Yea, no accumulation so far really, blowing sideways more than its falling


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Nothing much in Scarborough yet, but looks like 5 will come by 3am


----------



## DeVries

Its seems to be over here now. Not a lot down but some good size drifts though. Going to be a fun drive with the blowing snow, can't see your hand infront of your face at times.


----------



## potskie

Watch out WRPS is on a plow blitz tonight.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Nothing really came for us, cm or so


----------



## ff1221

Not sure exactly what we got, I would suspect in the range of 10cm but it's piled in drifts everywhere so tough to tell exactly.


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

potskie;1923267 said:


> Watch out WRPS is on a plow blitz tonight.


Where are they hanging out tonight? I wouldn't mind avoiding the hassle


----------



## potskie

rugbyinthesnow;1923274 said:


> Where are they hanging out tonight? I wouldn't mind avoiding the hassle


Cruising all over. Mostly around Ottawa and Homer and fisher Hallman


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

potskie;1923276 said:


> Cruising all over. Mostly around Ottawa and Homer and fisher Hallman


Thank you.


----------



## Hysert

R.G.PEEL;1923052 said:


> Speaking of drifts, my wife just found a big one over the crest of a hill and spun into the ditch. She is 100% ok. Someone drove her home less than 5 minutes later and now I'm heading up to pull it out and see if anything is broken.


Hopefully you can find it with all the blowen...lol... good to hear she fine!!

Perfect timing on that storm. Left at 2 back at 7... gonna put the boy on the bus and double check some places for roof blow off...

Got screwed on my delivery of salt yesterday.. suppose to show up between 9-11 at 130 i called and they said there driver is mia...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Is it wrong to take a little satisfaction when a supplier drops the ball because at least you see that other people's employees do dumb stuff too? Hopefully they get it to you today. 

I was able to find the car ok. Lots of flashing lights because there was a Jimmy in the ditch 60 ft behind her. The area is all farm fields. Lots of fluffy drifting on the road. I had my brother in law come with me to steer while I pulled. Lucky we did because my Chevy in 4wd with the Salter in just spun trying to pull the Jimmy. Bro in law bought my dually and has a mobile welder in it which is heavy. He couldn't either. With him hooked up at the front and me pulling on his hitch, and the Jimmy in 4x4, we got it. Wife's car was a lot easier. Three vehicles stopped to help and everyone else that passed offered to as well! Makes me happy for see that and that is why I carry the chains. Really makes someone's day when they're having a bad one. 

The car had zero damage, but the front right tire is hissing air at the bead. I'm hoping it just needs dismounted and cleaned off. Even if it needs a new one, that's a cheap accident and nothing but a scare for her.


----------



## Hysert

R.G.PEEL;1923341 said:


> Is it wrong to take a little satisfaction when a supplier drops the ball because at least you see that other people's employees do dumb stuff too? Hopefully they get it to you today.
> 
> I was able to find the car ok. Lots of flashing lights because there was a Jimmy in the ditch 60 ft behind her. The area is all farm fields. Lots of fluffy drifting on the road. I had my brother in law come with me to steer while I pulled. Lucky we did because my Chevy in 4wd with the Salter in just spun trying to pull the Jimmy. Bro in law bought my dually and has a mobile welder in it which is heavy. He couldn't either. With him hooked up at the front and me pulling on his hitch, and the Jimmy in 4x4, we got it. Wife's car was a lot easier. Three vehicles stopped to help and everyone else that passed offered to as well! Makes me happy for see that and that is why I carry the chains. Really makes someone's day when they're having a bad one.
> 
> The car had zero damage, but the front right tire is hissing air at the bead. I'm hoping it just needs dismounted and cleaned off. Even if it needs a new one, that's a cheap accident and nothing but a scare for her.


Now my buddy is fonna get me the load today... and we can have a few beers laughing about it


----------



## Triple L

potskie;1923276 said:


> Cruising all over. Mostly around Ottawa and Homer and fisher Hallman


Geldermann od to get pulled over, seen them towing a tool crap all the way down homer Watson, like tires not even turning sliding all the way... guess you can't unlock the hydros???I'm supposed to be hillbilly but even I wouldn't do that LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

It would be fun to sit in on that pull over. "Sir are you aware that you are not allowed to drag a vehicle behind another vehicle on a public Rd?" lol

I've felt pretty hillbilly flat chaining vehicles with the a driver in the other car to steer and brake. skidding anything down the Rd is even beyond my level of ******* too. Should have got a picture to share with us.


----------



## DeVries

That's the problem with the toolcats only one pump on them. There should be a way to unlock the hydro's though.


----------



## dellwas

Roads are icy where I am in Nova Scotia, light snow then rain. Was minus 27 yesterday with windchill, and plus 8 right now. Supposed to rain, then snow tonite, dropping to -9 overnite. What a mess it's going to be tommorrow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Can't say I have ever seen it squall like that all day, frustrating as hell. Plowed the route 3 times since 1am this morning. Walkways were killing me. Some sites would be 6 to 10 inches deep and less than a block away a dusting. 
Could not believe the idiots out there today. I knew it would hit us hard today, my propane suplier was scheduled to change my torpedo tank (no show and did not call me) I was supposed to go to dinner with friends tonight, and 2 new customes are moving in to their houses tomorrow and needed to have them opened up today.I'm going to bed... Probably have to clean stuff again tomorrow...including the house before picking up the wife at the airport.


----------



## schrader

I know how you feel we finished up at 8 this morning, not a cloud in the sky, half an hour later blinding white outs. Been snowing on and off all day luckily we only have about 5cm so far. I hope next week is a better one because this has been a long week.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cobourg had 5cm 
Kingston had 15cm

Today was a great example of how our Kingston site has southern exposure and is not open till 10

Our friends had to scrape twice. We only had to double back a few areas and the salt was minimal. Sun really felt nice when it came out. 

Blizzard Plow gave me some issues today. Click click click here and there. I find after really cold spells we have little issues once we have to run machines. I call it the cold sweats.


----------



## G.Landscape

Felt good today when I kept the idiot driver trying to get out of one townhouse lot from going onto the street. I asked if he has snow tires on his car, he responded that it was his sons piece of crap rear wheel drive car with bald summer tires. so they went back and swapped it for his wife's AWD car with snow tires after I told them I was sliding around with 4wd.


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1923762 said:


> Cobourg had 5cm
> Kingston had 15cm
> 
> Today was a great example of how our Kingston site has southern exposure and is not open till 10
> 
> Our friends had to scrape twice. We only had to double back a few areas and the salt was minimal. Sun really felt nice when it came out.
> 
> Blizzard Plow gave me some issues today. Click click click here and there. I find after really cold spells we have little issues once we have to run machines. I call it the cold sweats.


I thought I'd start my skid steer the other day. Haven't used it in a wile and not plugged in but I do use rotella t6 synthetic and my deere has always started with that oil in it. The cat was not happy to be woken up at all. It's dead as a door ail now. The old case loader give it a few quick shots of either and no problems.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grassman09;1924076 said:


> I thought I'd start my skid steer the other day. Haven't used it in a wile and not plugged in but I do use rotella t6 synthetic and my deere has always started with that oil in it. The cat was not happy to be woken up at all. It's dead as a door ail now. The old case loader give it a few quick shots of either and no problems.


Everything always seems to start. It's more little issues. 
Like wipers not working or a fuse blowing
Blizzard Plow was just clicking

I wasn't too happy with some if my guys job. Seemed they were a little sloppy. Like they forgot how to Plow. Had a lot of touchups. Looks like its time to chat. Grr


----------



## Kuttingedge

We had about 2" here. Windy and some bare spots
Plowed everything anyways...blew a Hydrolic hose on
One truck and lost my left angle with the other
Plow! Never a dull moment


----------



## Mr.Markus

Dean I always ran into problems with the connector on my blizzard. I clamped it together and zip tied the crap out of it

Can't believe I got through my entire weekend route by 10am.
Even had to stop to let the dogs out...

The hardpack on the highways out here is slippery...


----------



## rooferdave

Hey Dean that lenovo deal you got us a few years back is still rocking, but I think I have a few viruses, what is that cool site you gave us to clean up our computers?


----------



## rooferdave

Ok I found it... Malware bytes
One more question, if I cannot save it and have to scrub it I do not remember if they sent the disks with it, if not where do I find them? If this is not a free question I will pay you


----------



## Hysert

Guys im looking to hire a few ppl in march. What kind of methods do you have good experience with???


----------



## GMC Driver

I love lake effect.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

rooferdave;1924312 said:


> Ok I found it... Malware bytes
> One more question, if I cannot save it and have to scrub it I do not remember if they sent the disks with it, if not where do I find them? If this is not a free question I will pay you


Malware bytes in safe mode. Press f8 on boot up should clean anything. What windows is it again. 7 ?

If it's 7. The image is built into the drive. You need to back up anything important. Then ummm watch boot up for a posting. F12. Do a factory restore. when done do all windows updates. Malware bytes. Avast antivirus.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1924255 said:


> Dean I always ran into problems with the connector on my blizzard. I clamped it together and zip tied the crap out of it
> 
> Can't believe I got through my entire weekend route by 10am.
> Even had to stop to let the dogs out...
> 
> The hardpack on the highways out here is slippery...


I soaked it in cleaner. Dried it out. Going to electric grease it and do the same. Hopefully that works. 
I want to switch it to hydraulic and I have a loader control on the case. Just need to find someone. Also don't know how the hitch would work that way. If I ever wanted to take it off.


----------



## schrader

The hitch will just work on the up/down valve on the loader control. Not much to switching it over 3 flow restrictors and 3 cushion valves and the hoses. Have you had any issue with the hitch linkage bending and breaking? My guy was always ramming the low up the pile and the plow wasn't hitting the bump stop so the hitch linkage was taking all the force and kept breaking. I got tired of fixing it last year and converted it over to a chain lift. Knock on wood that has been a great plot and works well on the 5085.


----------



## cet

If you managed to find a site like this and research all the joys of plowing would you ever have pursued this as a career?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

cet;1924796 said:


> If you managed to find a site like this and research all the joys of plowing would you ever have pursued this as a career?


 Yes I Would


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Got a video up on YouTube of the back drag/ blow method I'll make a thread about it or something.


----------



## cet

NickSnow&Mow;1924798 said:


> Yes I Would


Well at 14 it looks easy I bet.


----------



## grandview

cet;1924796 said:


> If you managed to find a site like this and research all the joys of plowing would you ever have pursued this as a career?


Where was this site in 1984?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1924796 said:


> If you managed to find a site like this and research all the joys of plowing would you ever have pursued this as a career?


Surprise snow squall Kingston. Just dropped 5
I thought he was joking when he called

After the snow falls. Weather network posts a warning


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1924814 said:


> Surprise snow squall Kingston. Just dropped 5
> I thought he was joking when he called
> 
> After the snow falls. Weather network posts a warning


Thats like an open book exam


----------



## cet

grandview;1924811 said:


> Where was this site in 1984?


Were there computers?


----------



## grandview

cet;1924817 said:


> Were there computers?


----------



## cet

I think if you only plow it's not a bad job. The salting and trying to make January look like July can take a toll on you. Might just be a big city thing.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

cet;1924803 said:


> Well at 14 it looks easy I bet.


Good point.


----------



## cet

NickSnow&Mow;1924833 said:


> Good point.


My nephew is 13 and wanted to come plowing last night but it was a salt run only. He might go with my BIL doing walks on weekends. He would love to try it out.


----------



## Mr.Markus

grandview;1924811 said:


> Where was this site in 1984?


Crap. That would make us the same age...

Broke the gearbox on my spreader, doesn't look cheap or simple to remove. :angry:

Looks like I'll be shoveling into the tailgate spreader in the morning.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1924860 said:


> Crap. That would make us the same age...
> 
> Broke the gearbox on my spreader, doesn't look cheap or simple to remove. :angry:
> 
> Looks like I'll be shoveling into the tailgate spreader in the morning.


Does that mean in 1984 you were both 16 and looking for a career? I started in 1988


----------



## Mr.Markus

I was 14 and washed trucks for the neighbours lawn care business...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1924867 said:


> I was 14 and washed trucks for the neighbours lawn care business...


So you're still a youngster. That will help tonight filling that tailgate spreader. I'll never forget 3 of us filling a 2 yard spreader twice when our skid steer broke.


----------



## daveslawns

I had the same problem with drag lam this year about 2 months ago,
had two live bottoms dropped at our yard, green and wet . froze up on our guys within 20mins of loading the trucks on our first salt run of the year ( talk about a good start )
called them and sent pictures, went to the top boss.
they were rude and ignorant, very surprising as we spent $60 000 in salt last year with them.
I will never buy product from them again. Worst part is your paying on the tonnage , and with it being wet means I paid top dollar and didn't recieve the proper tonnage. I still have 40 ton tarped at the yard that I will not use.


----------



## daveslawns

grandview;1923158 said:


> Anyone that side of Fort Erie getting snow now?


Fort erie got some good snow, blizzard conditions. Today there was a snow squal watch , white outs. typical for them tho
yesterday the miller group rolled one of there tow behind plow trucks (closing down the highway) glad the driver was ok. thats a big rig to be rolling fully loaded w salt. thats two of the tow behind plows that have rolled not even two seasons after being introduced here,


----------



## schrader

cet;1924824 said:


> I think if you only plow it's not a bad job. The salting and trying to make January look like July can take a toll on you. Might just be a big city thing.


Try maintaining condos in the snow belt to city standards, people seem to tolerate winter less and less every year. I remember ten years ago we wouldn't even bother blowing 5cm now its like a major snow storm to some people. This week looks better than last, if the temps warm back up we can start using salt again.


----------



## potskie

schrader;1924956 said:


> Try maintaining condos in the snow belt to city standards, people seem to tolerate winter less and less every year. I remember ten years ago we wouldn't even bother blowing 5cm now its like a major snow storm to some people. This week looks better than last, if the temps warm back up we can start using salt again.


I think we have TWN and others to thank for that. The weather stations seem to hype the crap out of 5cm snow falls like it's an insane amount of snow. Some of the weather "news" I've seen this year just makes me shake my head.

Although I will admit this year my customers seem to be more tolerant of snow after last year. I normally get a couple calls about hard pack and such when it's too cold for salt to do a lot and this year I haven't gotten any at all. They are all Thumbs Up you're doing a great job and such.


----------



## grandview

cet;1924864 said:


> Does that mean in 1984 you were both 16 and looking for a career? I started in 1988





Mr.Markus;1924867 said:


> I was 14 and washed trucks for the neighbours lawn care business...


I can't be older the the both of you? Cet looks like he's about 60.


----------



## GMC Driver

daveslawns;1924892 said:


> Fort erie got some good snow, blizzard conditions. Today there was a snow squal watch , white outs. typical for them tho
> yesterday the miller group rolled one of there tow behind plow trucks (closing down the highway) glad the driver was ok. thats a big rig to be rolling fully loaded w salt. thats two of the tow behind plows that have rolled not even two seasons after being introduced here,


Port Colborne had it pretty bad too. Ridgeway wasn't as bad as expected, that band sat over them for quite a while.

Those tow plows are insane - can't imagine running one. There's so much to be watching for. For all the time and money they are supposed to save, I'm positive they've cost more in damages. I've seen them take out numerous signs, bounce off guardrails, hit bridge abutments and curbs. All to cut out a second truck - I think in principle it's a good idea, but on the narrow roads they're using them there's too many obstacles to watch for - like #58, 406, 140.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1924860 said:


> Crap. That would make us the same age...
> 
> Broke the gearbox on my spreader, doesn't look cheap or simple to remove. :angry:
> 
> Looks like I'll be shoveling into the tailgate spreader in the morning.


Thought we *****ed the gearbox on the blower on the John Deere on Friday, my guy came in with a broken chain and the impeller was slopping around. Finally finished the routes around 3, dodged the closed roads to the Blowwer manufacturer and picked up a new gearbox and impeller because they aren't open all weekend and needed to get it fixed. Guess we should have taken a closer look first, the bolts came loose holding the gearbox in place, pretty cheap fix, now a trip back to return parts.Thumbs Up



schrader;1924956 said:


> Try maintaining condos in the snow belt to city standards, people seem to tolerate winter less and less every year. I remember ten years ago we wouldn't even bother blowing 5cm now its like a major snow storm to some people. This week looks better than last, if the temps warm back up we can start using salt again.


Our minimum was always 3" but it seems we are always out at 2" or less sometimes, otherwise people are calling and complaining. Worst part is contract prices aren't going up but the number of events we do has increased by a lot.


----------



## Hysert

I have only problem with one customer for payment, im not a racist person but he is from the middle east!!! everymonth all year long. I send an invoice and expect my check in the mail like every normal business does. I always have to go collect. he will not mail as it cost him $$. last month I went to collect from Oct and NOv invoices, ya oct/nov.... he says I pay oct I say NO, he shows me invoice that I apperantly wrote paided on, as I ripped the pen out of his hand and wrote my handwriting above, to my obvious surprise they were different. I nearly dropped him right there.... It just seems everytime I deal with these ppl theres a problem with payment....:angry:


----------



## Alpha Property

I ve had a bunch of bad experiance with "them" also. I just refused to return calls or quote jobs. In my early days the one guy wanted to hire 3 or 4 of us to plow his store, the first guy there in the mornong to do it got paid, he wouldnt sign anything.


----------



## cet

grandview;1924978 said:


> I can't be older the the both of you? Cet looks like he's about 60.


I don't think you're older then me.


----------



## Hysert

Alpha Property;1925008 said:


> I ve had a bunch of bad experiance with "them" also. I just refused to return calls or quote jobs. In my early days the one guy wanted to hire 3 or 4 of us to plow his store, the first guy there in the mornong to do it got paid, he wouldnt sign anything.


Ya im thinking the same now, sick of the BS!!! Even got a call about 4salt application and why im using salt so much... wtf... in late October when they had to express there feelings on how they want this particular site tobe as safe as possable due to the amount of ppl in and out.. now there trying to tell me how to do it... its kidda funny how any of "these" ppl in business sure drive nice bemers and benzes eh....


----------



## dellwas

My expereince is that the richer they are, the cheaper they are....



Hysert;1925021 said:


> Ya im thinking the same now, sick of the BS!!! Even got a call about 4salt application and why im using salt so much... wtf... in late October when they had to express there feelings on how they want this particular site tobe as safe as possable due to the amount of ppl in and out.. now there trying to tell me how to do it... its kidda funny how any of "these" ppl in business sure drive nice bemers and benzes eh....


----------



## rooferdave

MIDTOWNPC;1924712 said:


> Malware bytes in safe mode. Press f8 on boot up should clean anything. What windows is it again. 7 ?
> 
> If it's 7. The image is built into the drive. You need to back up anything important. Then ummm watch boot up for a posting. F12. Do a factory restore. when done do all windows updates. Malware bytes. Avast antivirus.


Thank you!
On another note daughter wakes me up at 5 am this morn freaking out, apparantley she borrowed my jaguar and backed it into my salter! I am not going outside to look


----------



## Hysert

rooferdave;1925156 said:


> Thank you!
> On another note daughter wakes me up at 5 am this morn freaking out, apparantley she borrowed my jaguar and backed it into my salter! I am not going outside to look


oh no... apparantly she has your keys and knows when you sleep... I can remember the those days pushing my dads truck down the road so he wouldnt hear it as i went for a night of partying, man it was tough getting it back in the garage straight...

hope your jag ant to bad... I have a friend/customer who is a huge Jag guy. He owns 3 E types an XJS, ferrari and 2 restored ww2 motorcycles. vary cool guy could maybe help with some parts as he has many Jaguar connections... Last winter I was out plowing his driveway and he came a gave me a $200 bottle of cognac.


----------



## ff1221

Hysert;1925004 said:


> I have only problem with one customer for payment, im not a racist person but he is from the middle east!!! everymonth all year long. I send an invoice and expect my check in the mail like every normal business does. I always have to go collect. he will not mail as it cost him $$. last month I went to collect from Oct and NOv invoices, ya oct/nov.... he says I pay oct I say NO, he shows me invoice that I apperantly wrote paided on, as I ripped the pen out of his hand and wrote my handwriting above, to my obvious surprise they were different. I nearly dropped him right there.... It just seems everytime I deal with these ppl theres a problem with payment....:angry:


When I hear that accent it's cash up front or no service from me, oddly enough I don't have any of those customers!Thumbs Up


----------



## edgeair

ff1221;1924996 said:


> Our minimum was always 3" but it seems we are always out at 2" or less sometimes, otherwise people are calling and complaining. Worst part is contract prices aren't going up but the number of events we do has increased by a lot.


I hear you. We set 2" as our trigger, and especially at the beginning of the season we get a few calls when there is an inch or less. You're right though, its hard to get it across to those that want the high tolerance, but don't get why it costs so much more to get that. There are quite a few extra clearings if you use 1" vs. 2" and if you use 2" vs. 3".


----------



## BC Handyman

lol don't feel bad guys, just this moment I got a payment from lawn work from Aug, also just called another 2 guys about no payment recieved yet from yet more summer work, one guy gave me the he moved excuse & the other forgot about it, good thing is they both say they sending email $ transfer, so hopefully I'll get it sooner then later......oh one just texted me with $ transfer


----------



## SHAWZER

Most years my 1" lots are almost double the times compared to 2" .


----------



## grandview

cet;1925018 said:


> I don't think you're older then me.


thank god


----------



## potskie

Hysert;1925021 said:


> Ya im thinking the same now, sick of the BS!!! Even got a call about 4salt application and why im using salt so much... wtf... in late October when they had to express there feelings on how they want this particular site tobe as safe as possable due to the amount of ppl in and out.. now there trying to tell me how to do it... its kidda funny how any of "these" ppl in business sure drive nice bemers and benzes eh....


There is a couple Hotels in Guelph owned by a gentleman of this lineage. Any and every excuse to get out of paying. He would get 3 months behind, I'd suspend service then he'd suddenly have all these issues but eventually pay and we'd resume service. This went on for two years. One day I had had enough and told him so. He didn't like being told no and lost his **** in the lobby in front of customers. So I coaxed him on by being totally polite and courteous even while he was losing it ( first job was in a call centre I'm good at it). He followed me outside just swearing and cursing, yelling and screaming in front of in coming guests. I never did get the last two months but that scene made it worth it. Thumbs Up


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN says Meaford has 86.6 cm. since Jan. 1st . They must be close.


----------



## Hysert

Temps warmed right up this aft... trying to teach Mr T to skate... last week this was water... the cracks look about 8-10inch of ice


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I can't ice skate. I see ice and I just pull out the pail and start spreading salt. Lol.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I would highly recommend everyone wear a seatbelt in a skid steer. I was trimming a curb and stacking piles. I came along the edge of a curb into a pile to lift and stack and I hit 2 ft island. I was only in single speed and not even full but it slammed me into the safety bar and stalled the machine. So hard it bruised my ribs and I would swear did something to my pancreatitis because in soar and totally mixed up. From hot to cold to a pulled stomach feeling it isn't fun. I can't say the seatbelt wouldn't have bruised but I think it would have been less. I feel like the time I tried to run the football in on a guy three times my size in highshool. Get low said the gym teacher. I got laid out but I still had the ball wedged in my gut.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

MIDTOWNPC;1925899 said:


> I would highly recommend everyone wear a seatbelt in a skid steer. I was trimming a curb and stacking piles. I came along the edge of a curb into a pile to lift and stack and I hit 2 ft island. I was only in single speed and not even full but it slammed me into the safety bar and stalled the machine. So hard it bruised my ribs and I would swear did something to my pancreatitis because in soar and totally mixed up. From hot to cold to a pulled stomach feeling it isn't fun. I can't say the seatbelt wouldn't have bruised but I think it would have been less. I feel like the time I tried to run the football in on a guy three times my size in highshool. Get low said the gym teacher. I got laid out but I still had the ball wedged in my gut.


One of my drivers did that 2 years ago in an s185 in 2nd speed while trying to scrape off ice with the bucket. He got a catch basin full out. Stalled the machine and stunned him pretty good. It was an OPP station he was plowing and he went in and had them call him an ambulance. Doctors said that the pain inside was more from your organs slamming into your inner rib cage than the outside of your ribs hitting the bar. I think they called it an "inner chest wall" injury or something like that. Had trouble breathing for a long time but nothing permanent.

I've done it a couple times myself, but its usually the top of my head hitting the cage that stops me. Hurts like hell, but I have a really hard head, so I think its ok.

Hope the ribs feel better in the morning rather than worse.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That sucks, at least you didn't have to replace the glass! I had to do that once, not cheap, oh, and employee was hurt as well!

So... says only a few cm's, but camera's in Ann Arbor show they got over an inch, I am not liking the timing.


----------



## daveklassen

Less than an inch for us... full salt run. Resister on one salt truck went, good thing we aren't plowing!


----------



## G.Landscape

Well it was looking like a nice warm salt run here, but since about 5am it's now been snowing like a mother!


----------



## ff1221

We dodged it all, went out yesterday and salted all my walkways heavy as they were calling for a couple cm and we literally got nil, guess my sidewalks will be ok.


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1926074 said:


> Well it was looking like a nice warm salt run here, but since about 5am it's now been snowing like a mother!


It's balls, I layed the salt down good too. Looks like I'm about to go plow it all back up.


----------



## schrader

Well it was missing us now it's just dumping down on us. Another screwed up forecast, time to go clean it up


----------



## G.Landscape

It slowed down for a bit through the morning but some light stuff falling now. Has just enough time to get all the fabric up for our new salt dome. A few more straps to tie up and hopefully that holds her from blowing away.


----------



## cet

To cold for anyone to be on here?


----------



## Hysert

Weve had a tiny band of LE since 3am... salted then and looks like we weren't even out....


----------



## cet

Not sure what salt will do at these temps. The sun might help some.


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

Maybe its burn out from the late snowfall yesterday! I'm sure glad I didn't go back to bed after only seen 1/2 inch at 3:30am here in Kitchener. The quote around work is "fest or famine". Work very little then wham you get a ton! Bring back spring and pool season again!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, tons of people telling me how easy we have had it this year. The truth is that expense wise from last to this, not a big difference. Same Labour, Vehicle, insurance, equipment, etc... and we pre bought 500 tons, so that money is also gone. Maybe a bit of diesel, but we are still driving around lot doing litter pickups, stick pickups, odd jobs.

Anyway, is what it is.


----------



## DeVries

Salt is burning that 2cms off nice actually, thanks to the sun now. For a bit there is didn't look like we would get away with a salting.
Hope that's it for a few days, we need to start taking down the Christmas lights, people are calling and getting sick of looking at them I guess.


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;1927187 said:


> Salt is burning that 2cms off nice actually, thanks to the sun now. For a bit there is didn't look like we would get away with a salting.
> Hope that's it for a few days, we need to start taking down the Christmas lights, people are calling and getting sick of looking at them I guess.


Salt work well considering the temp, sun was nice and helped when it finally came... this band just sat on us all day. Its heading to burlington/oakville by the looks of it... all that wind for the last 2 weeks stopped thismorning????


----------



## dingybigfoot

Crazy cold out here.


----------



## grandview

Did not know the lake was 60
5 covered already,expect on this end of course.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1927172 said:


> yeah, tons of people telling me how easy we have had it this year. The truth is that expense wise from last to this, not a big difference. Same Labour, Vehicle, insurance, equipment, etc... and we pre bought 500 tons, so that money is also gone. Maybe a bit of diesel, but we are still driving around lot doing litter pickups, stick pickups, odd jobs.
> 
> Anyway, is what it is.


but you probably still have lots of the salt so thats like money in the bank
just dont try and pay employees with it. :laughing:

noticed you changed your signature.
what do you think you are? some-young-guy


----------



## schrader

Well that was a fun day, went out this morning to do a bit of sanding, half way through my route I realize I lost my phone. The only two places I got out of my truck was at home and the shop. I spent two hours looking for the phone with no luck, finally gave up and got a new phone. Later in the afternoon one of the PM's call to say they found my phone. I guess it fell out of my pocket when I was un tarping the sand pile got loaded into the sander with the tractor, spit out of the sander and then laid in a parking lot for half a day. Not a mark on the phone, works perfect,oh well always fun.


----------



## potskie

schrader;1927516 said:


> Well that was a fun day, went out this morning to do a bit of sanding, half way through my route I realize I lost my phone. The only two places I got out of my truck was at home and the shop. I spent two hours looking for the phone with no luck, finally gave up and got a new phone. Later in the afternoon one of the PM's call to say they found my phone. I guess it fell out of my pocket when I was un tarping the sand pile got loaded into the sander with the tractor, spit out of the sander and then laid in a parking lot for half a day. Not a mark on the phone, works perfect,oh well always fun.


What are the odds of that happening twice. To bad the camera wasn't on that would be a cool video. Want to try it again?


----------



## Hysert

schrader;1927516 said:


> Well that was a fun day, went out this morning to do a bit of sanding, half way through my route I realize I lost my phone. The only two places I got out of my truck was at home and the shop. I spent two hours looking for the phone with no luck, finally gave up and got a new phone. Later in the afternoon one of the PM's call to say they found my phone. I guess it fell out of my pocket when I was un tarping the sand pile got loaded into the sander with the tractor, spit out of the sander and then laid in a parking lot for half a day. Not a mark on the phone, works perfect,oh well always fun.


Wow... that would be a great feeling... nice one...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

today we found out at the plaza that one of the tenants who I allowed to store a few shelving units in the utility room left the door open last night. that frozen the sucker solid. no water for the plaza till 3pm today when it finally got defrosted. 

about 9am my wife called to say the furnace stopped. Im on oil and have an outside tank. Found that the intake hose to the furnace gelled up. heat gun and we were back in business. 

havent used sand in a while, went to the pile. rock hard. guess I should have paid more attention to that.
salt worked great cause of the sun. my own place faces north. it looks terrible. 

phone calls frustrated me today as to how could there possibly still be ice around even though it was salted or sanded how could it be here when there isn't any at nofrills. you do nofrills dont you? I was just at nofrills.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;1927516 said:


> Well that was a fun day, went out this morning to do a bit of sanding, half way through my route I realize I lost my phone. The only two places I got out of my truck was at home and the shop. I spent two hours looking for the phone with no luck, finally gave up and got a new phone. Later in the afternoon one of the PM's call to say they found my phone. I guess it fell out of my pocket when I was un tarping the sand pile got loaded into the sander with the tractor, spit out of the sander and then laid in a parking lot for half a day. Not a mark on the phone, works perfect,oh well always fun.


I take it you dont use find my iphone?

lost mine once. it road on the step of the bobcat while I loaded trucks for 3 hours

if you ever loose your phone you can have your carrier forward your calls for you to another line. that way atleast you can operate in the mean time with your wifes pink glittery sparkly case phone. lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1927536 said:


> I take it you dont use find my iphone?
> 
> lost mine once. it road on the step of the bobcat while I loaded trucks for 3 hours
> 
> if you ever loose your phone you can have your carrier forward your calls for you to another line. that way atleast you can operate in the mean time with your wifes pink glittery sparkly case phone. lol


We know that's really your phone Dean...

My phone never rings, except New Years and kijiji deals...


----------



## grandview

Happens in Canad too.

http://www.cbc.ca/player/News/Canada/Ottawa/ID/2646479285/


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC;1927536 said:


> I take it you dont use find my iphone?
> 
> lost mine once. it road on the step of the bobcat while I loaded trucks for 3 hours
> 
> if you ever loose your phone you can have your carrier forward your calls for you to another line. that way atleast you can operate in the mean time with your wifes pink glittery sparkly case phone. lol


Tryed to change the cracked screen on my s3?? Needless to say it stayed black on start up!! Scrabbling i bought a replacement S4 mini... wifey has a S3 aswell, i got the ingenious idea to swap internals on are S3s, so went on YouTube and found out how to swap the internals of my S3 to her S3s case and screen!!! my problem was i didnt check the box to save contacts to SD card or Gmail??? Not to sure how that happened..... after the success of swapping, if found masking tape for my glasses and a cool pen holder... lol....


----------



## potskie

grandview;1927566 said:


> Happens in Canad too.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/player/News/Canada/Ottawa/ID/2646479285/


Sure does, Last year a company out of London sold hundreds of contracts from here to London and never once showed up on most of them.


----------



## Mr.Markus

grandview;1927566 said:


> Happens in Canad too.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/player/News/Canada/Ottawa/ID/2646479285/


Isn't that Creative...?

Ottawa is full of crooks...


----------



## McGaw

Postie, 
I don't remember hearing about that. Do you know who it was?


----------



## grandview

http://aceofbladessnow.com/rates-promotions/


----------



## potskie

McGaw;1927589 said:


> Postie,
> I don't remember hearing about that. Do you know who it was?


 http://ottawa.ctvnews.ca/mobile/homeowners-angry-with-snow-clearing-company-1.1567389

Property Connect.


----------



## schrader

I tried find my I phone but the phone must have **** down in the cold. O wel lots of fun.


----------



## dingybigfoot

I lost my phone last year in the middle of a snowstorm. Spent about an hour retracing my steps trying to find it with no luck. Changed my greeting message and continued to plow the storm. I found it the next morning way down in the back rear seat of my truck, on silent. I was literally on my way to go buy a new phone too.


----------



## Triple L

grandview;1927595 said:


> http://aceofbladessnow.com/rates-promotions/


$2.50 per foot to shovel adds up really quick!!! I'll shovel for that anyday! or is that for the season?


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

Triple L;1927622 said:


> $2.50 per foot to shovel adds up really quick!!! I'll shovel for that anyday! or is that for the season?


It said per vist

I added up the cost for one of my larger sidewalks and thought I should move to Ottawa and charge that rate! I'd be the next Donald Trump after the winter!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Higher price on the stuff you don't want...most of the driveway guys around here don't want the walks it cuts down on the operator productivity.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1927556 said:


> We know that's really your phone Dean...
> 
> My phone never rings, except New Years and kijiji deals...


And I'm guessing that was by mistake on New Years.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1927683 said:


> And I'm guessing that was by mistake on New Years.


Could've been drunk dial....maybe she had a crush.


----------



## Hysert

-17 on the dash


----------



## grandview

Hysert;1928025 said:


> -17 on the dash


US or Canadian?


----------



## ff1221

grandview;1928080 said:


> US or Canadian?


With the exchange -21!


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1927622 said:


> $2.50 per foot to shovel adds up really quick!!! I'll shovel for that anyday! or is that for the season?


Geeze, my own front walk would be like $55. Even when it's drifted in a foot deep it still takes less than 10 mins. I am going to move to Ottawa and low ball all his clients at $2.25/ft.


----------



## GMC Driver

-23 Celcius here this morning. -9.5 F


----------



## potskie

GMC Driver;1928111 said:


> -23 Celcius here this morning. -9.5 F


Aye it's bloody cold.


----------



## Mr.Markus

-14. Feels like -14.

Freeze fog on the trees, pavement is dry... Gonna be beautiful today.


----------



## dellwas

Wife washed my old one 3 times before it finally died....



schrader;1927516 said:


> Well that was a fun day, went out this morning to do a bit of sanding, half way through my route I realize I lost my phone. The only two places I got out of my truck was at home and the shop. I spent two hours looking for the phone with no luck, finally gave up and got a new phone. Later in the afternoon one of the PM's call to say they found my phone. I guess it fell out of my pocket when I was un tarping the sand pile got loaded into the sander with the tractor, spit out of the sander and then laid in a parking lot for half a day. Not a mark on the phone, works perfect,oh well always fun.





potskie;1927523 said:


> What are the odds of that happening twice. To bad the camera wasn't on that would be a cool video. Want to try it again?


----------



## SHAWZER

Already slowly warming up , - 10 c and cloudy .


----------



## GMC Driver

Apparently we do not maintain our equipment very well, and buyer beware when buying something from me.

But good news - I've only owned this for a month, and we've never ran it in our fleet. So no chance we ever screwed it up! If anyone's interested - it's an old blade, but worth it for someone looking for a cheap(er) V-plow.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details..._CA&uuid=e3ba1ae4-0be4-4983-9d0d-95740bf72af5


----------



## Mr.Markus

That seems like a good deal, did it ever plow snow or see salt?... cause that would be a deal breaker...LOL.

I took the blower and blade out yesterday to move piles, and do some back doors at the old age homes. I really wish my route was smaller so I could just use the tractor. What a fun day.

Blower works like brand new, and I'm not embarrassed by its rusty look anymore.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus;1929172 said:


> That seems like a good deal, did it ever plow snow or see salt?... cause that would be a deal breaker...LOL.


It would seem as though it has been used to plow snow. It may have been exposed to salt as well.

It was used in a mobile home park to plow and salt the roads. Plow and salter were both in relatively good shape. Truck did not fare so well - not a whole lot left of it.


----------



## G.Landscape

Anyone familiar with steiners? Lift arm lever doesn't stay in float anymore, it drops out, is there a simple adjustment or do I need to rebuild the entire valve?


----------



## grandview

I see they are closing all the Targets in Canada, pretty bad when its still cheaper to come to the Targets in the States.


----------



## Triple L

I think they pulled the trigger too quickly on that one... target in the states is one of my favorite stores, but here the shelves were always half empty... I don't think they really tried very hard... it's a shame to think of all the buildings that will now be sitting empty...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm gonna miss the Starbucks...
I wonder if Kathleen Wynne will make an announcement like with Linamar.


----------



## grandview

Mr.Markus;1929497 said:


> I'm gonna miss the Starbucks...
> I wonder if Kathleen Wynn will make an announcement like with Linamar.


You serious Clark?


----------



## Mr.Markus

My wife always brings home Starbucks, that's when I know to check the CC.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

I heard the back was full of inventory but they weren't allowed to put it on the shelves until head office in the states said so.


----------



## potskie

I'm just hoping they liquidate fixtures publicly like zellers did. I got some sweet shop shelving and man cave items from that.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That's how our Gov works Grandview. If you have a lot of people working for you, they will just give you money. The business plan isn't important and you don't need a plan to pay back. 

Honda is incredibly successful and profitable on their own, so the liberals are going to borrow even more money, and help pay to build a bigger plant.

Target should have just asked.


----------



## Hysert

Wow. Went out for lot check temp is -2.. had some good drifting at a few lots good thing i took the blade... hopefully finally wash the trucks today...


----------



## schrader

Argh went out a 3 to do a quick clean up, ten minutes from finishing an we get hammered with LE. Snowing and blowing like crazy here, temps dropping like a rock. Looks like a yo yo of temps for the next few days.


----------



## SHAWZER

Squall just left here , heading south to a bunch of u guys . Sunshine and getting colder now .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

This is a contractor we work with in Kingston. I know he bought a new truck so this one is forsale.
I know he has some good connections with mechanics and has alot of fords.
I am pretty sure $8500 would take it home 
Mention my name if your interested.
Ford F550 2003 6L dump box with salter and plow. 
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/kingston-on/2003-f550-dump-truck/1045029787


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

for those of who have been asking about my "rocket fuel" there is now a local guy selling it. 
[email protected] 905-377-8799 is my local contact , he found this guy as he was looking for someone to make him special fuel for his drag car. Then they got talking and he tried samples. It will blow your mind. I couldn't believe the throttle response and how much longer a tank lasts.
Kenn is running the gas additive in everything hand held and everything runs better, less pulls to start, less vibration everything. I would like to see PPM try it in one F350 to compare. 
http://shellbournefuels.com/automotive
you use 1oz to 66 litres of fuel. your approx. $50 for a L of additive. or 4.5L jug for $200
The larger volume the more discount. Guys are treating full holding tanks and getting amazing results. 
Contact AL or you can contact me and I will get it for you.


----------



## potskie

I think I would rather snow than the forecasted rain tonight. I can just imagine with the cold cold we've had the last few weeks what is going to happen as soon as the rain hits the ground.


----------



## rooferdave

Hysert;1925261 said:


> oh no... apparantly she has your keys and knows when you sleep... I can remember the those days pushing my dads truck down the road so he wouldnt hear it as i went for a night of partying, man it was tough getting it back in the garage straight...
> 
> hope your jag ant to bad... I have a friend/customer who is a huge Jag guy. He owns 3 E types an XJS, ferrari and 2 restored ww2 motorcycles. vary cool guy could maybe help with some parts as he has many Jaguar connections... Last winter I was out plowing his driveway and he came a gave me a $200 bottle of cognac.


Thanks for the kind offer, went out the next day and it is only a 
Scratch ( although a rather long one) going to put it in my buddies body shop next week


----------



## G.Landscape

Yea this won't be fun. Hopefully it all comes as very wet snow?!? and guy can dream right!!


----------



## rooferdave

Heres one for you guys, bought a bibxat pusher blade a while back and went to the site to put it on with my wife. Told her to swap bucket for blade was only a couple if mins job. It was -10 and didn't need tools, when I went to realease the bobtack handles they were jammed. When I looked the inside of the arms where the linkage is it was packed with frozen black material wtf?
Forgot we did some mulch worh in the spring at Vaughn Mills in the spring and the arms were full of (now frozen) mulch.. We had a pair of scissors and a set of needle nose pliers, 3 hrs later, a borrowed hammer off a truck driver and a reslly pissed wife I got the pusher on. Two lessons 1 check bobtach before freeze up 2 bring tools ALWAYS! Oh and 3 leave wife home


----------



## schrader

Ya -15 here this morning and its going to rain tonight WTF. Then it will all freeze up on Sunday night, guess this is our January thaw a few hours of it anyways.


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN showing a bit of freezing rain between Meaford and Collingwood now until 3 pm.


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1930531 said:


> Yea this won't be fun. Hopefully it all comes as very wet snow?!? and guy can dream right!!


If it warms up enough before this sun goes away we may be ok. It's just a cooking right now.


----------



## Hysert

potskie;1930687 said:


> If it warms up enough before this sun goes away we may be ok. It's just a cooking right now.


Dont count on it... ground is way to cold.. it will freeze on contact... get ur salt ready... hopefully the am sun will assist


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Id just like to thank grassman for paying his bill at the rentall last year with no issues and being a stand up guy. Its probably not fun ponying up the money when your neighbor is cheating his bill. 

Not like some people who used a backhoe all winter and never paid 
then went on a trip with someone elses money. but hey I told them ya no problem these plowsite guys are great rent out a machine to both of them.
don't I look like a fool. 


Originally Posted by goel via PM
Thanks dean.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Flurries forecast with a side of justice exposure...


----------



## G.Landscape

Anybody had any luck with the thermometers to measure ground temp? We tried some of the mastercrap ones and they were about as reliable as putting your hand on the ground. These are the kind of days I wish I had one kicking around.


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1931015 said:


> Anybody had any luck with the thermometers to measure ground temp? We tried some of the mastercrap ones and they were about as reliable as putting your hand on the ground. These are the kind of days I wish I had one kicking around.


Place I used to work for used the REED ones to collect that data on every site nightly. Saw some weird things while using them so who knows how accurate they were. But there's also some rules on where to use em.


----------



## G.Landscape

potskie;1931016 said:


> Place I used to work for used the REED ones to collect that data on every site nightly. Saw some weird things while using them so who knows how accurate they were. But there's also some rules on where to use em.


The issue (it seems) is they are mostly luisted to have an operating temperature between 0-50 degrees. So when you take it out at -5 air temp and take a ground reading it gets all messed up


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1931017 said:


> The issue (it seems) is they are mostly luisted to have an operating temperature between 0-50 degrees. So when you take it out at -5 air temp and take a ground reading it gets all messed up


The reed ones we had worked down to minus 50.


----------



## G.Landscape

potskie;1931018 said:


> The reed ones we had worked down to minus 50.


Awesome, hopefully that's never an issue. I will look into those. Is there a local dealer you know of?


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1931019 said:


> Awesome, hopefully that's never an issue. I will look into those. Is there a local dealer you know of?


No clue, I never bought em just used em lol.


----------



## G.Landscape

It's hit and miss around kitchener but freezing up in spot now. Almost slid through a few intersections.

Edit: ....and now it's snowing


----------



## Mr.Markus

It is a weird one, I expected the drizzle at 5 to freeze, it didn't,now we're getting accumulation, looks like a Sunday salt.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1930784 said:


> Id just like to thank grassman for paying his bill at the rentall last year with no issues and being a stand up guy. Its probably not fun ponying up the money when your neighbor is cheating his bill.
> 
> Not like some people who used a backhoe all winter and never paid
> then went on a trip with someone elses money. but hey I told them ya no problem these plowsite guys are great rent out a machine to both of them.
> don't I look like a fool.
> 
> Originally Posted by goel via PM
> Thanks dean.


And the Deal you got them was a smoking one for sure. Can't lease a backhoe around here for that much. Live and learn. Nice to hear Grassman did what he said he would. Kind of why snow contractors have had a bad reputation since the test of time. I remember going to Marmac the Meyers dealer in Toronto when I was a kid. The first thing the guy asked before he looked up the parts was if we had Cash or a charge card.


----------



## GMC Driver

http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/res/glcfs/ncast/eicecon-00.gif

http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/glsea/cur/glsea_cur.png

Lake Erie is almost frozen over. Shut down the lake effect machine - gonna miss the lake effect.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1931199 said:


> And the Deal you got them was a smoking one for sure. Can't lease a backhoe around here for that much. Live and learn. Nice to hear Grassman did what he said he would. Kind of why snow contractors have had a bad reputation since the test of time. I remember going to Marmac the Meyers dealer in Toronto when I was a kid. The first thing the guy asked before he looked up the parts was if we had Cash or a charge card.


Sure that wasn't The Landing Strip...

I can't sleep at night if I owe someone money,


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1931210 said:


> Sure that wasn't The Landing Strip...
> 
> I can't sleep at night if I owe someone money,


Back in the 70's I think the Meyers dealer made more money then the landing strip. Lol. I slept really good the last time I played credit card roulette with you.


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver;1931207 said:


> http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/res/glcfs/ncast/eicecon-00.gif
> 
> http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/glsea/cur/glsea_cur.png
> 
> Lake Erie is almost frozen over. Shut down the lake effect machine - gonna miss the lake effect.


Wow that was quick, didn't realize we had that much cold weather. I heard the other day we had the warmest summer on record, sure didn't seem like it though.


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;1931278 said:


> Wow that was quick, didn't realize we had that much cold weather. I heard the other day we had the warmest summer on record, sure didn't seem like it though.


I can tell you it was closer to the coolest summer on record.


----------



## schrader

Anyone here running Machinability plows? I bought a new Machinability wing plow this season and it always scratching the pavement. Its running on a float chain mount on the front of my 6430. No matter what I do it always seems to scratch up the pavement, never had an issue with any other plow scratching so bad. Not sure if it is the type of steel the cutting edges are made of or what. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Triple L

Myn plows many many acres and I've never had an issue... sometimes we even have both wings back and tilted to a very aggressive attack angle on my loader to scrape up hard pack and still never had an issue...


----------



## JD Dave

Is it scratching all over or just in spots. Back about 10 years ago I bought some cutting edges with carbide inserts. The blades scratched the pavement very badly. One night we took them out on the road on dry pavement and that wore them smooth not to leave any marks. Not sure if you have carbide but I know the road will level them out quickly.


----------



## schrader

It seems to scratch everywhere wings and main cutting edge, not sure about the specs of the steel in the cutting edges.


----------



## schrader

Triple L;1931330 said:


> Myn plows many many acres and I've never had an issue... sometimes we even have both wings back and tilted to a very aggressive attack angle on my loader to scrape up hard pack and still never had an issue...


Are you running a machinability on the Cat?


----------



## JD Dave

Trust me take it out on dry pavement and even it out. I'm guessing you have the blade sitting level


----------



## schrader

Its loader mount so always try to be level, we have had 20 pushes this year should be wore in by now.


----------



## cet

schrader;1931352 said:


> Are you running a machinability on the Cat?


Chad replaced his horst with a machineabilty last year


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1931240 said:


> Back in the 70's I think the Meyers dealer made more money then the landing strip. Lol. I slept really good the last time I played credit card roulette with you.


Weren't you like 8 in 1980? You almost belong at the breakfast table at Judy's ...LOL


----------



## cet

Took my nephew with me today to fill salt boxes. When we got finished we decided to salt the 2 small sites I have. Just got finished and it started raining. At least he got to see it done. I can see him in this business 1 day.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1931395 said:


> Weren't you like 8 in 1980? You almost belong at the breakfast table at Judy's ...LOL


7. It's funny the things you remember from your child hood. I also remember my dad paying for gas with a credit card and then they'd pull out what looked to be a phone book to make sure your number wasn't on that list.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1931398 said:


> Took my nephew with me today to fill salt boxes. When we got finished we decided to salt the 2 small sites I have. Just got finished and it started raining. At least he got to see it done. I can see him in this business 1 day.


Well when he's your age and bitter at the world at least he'll have you to blame for getting him into this business.


----------



## JD Dave

schrader;1931388 said:


> Its loader mount so always try to be level, we have had 20 pushes this year should be wore in by now.


Your right it should be worn. HArd to say what's wrong without looking at it but I'm assuming you've tried different attack angles.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1931405 said:


> Well when he's your age and bitter at the world at least he'll have you to blame for getting him into this business.


Well he'll have to yell pretty loud. I'm sure I won't be green side up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

If your lots didn't dry up today, you should be out salting...


----------



## Grassman09

Mr.Markus;1931814 said:


> If your lots didn't dry up today, you should be out salting...


Your lots dried up? A band of rain and wet snow came in early eve to wet things up again at least in Miss and Milton. Oakville was almost dry.


----------



## Machinabil-lynx

*Machinability Cutting Edge Specs*



schrader;1931348 said:


> It seems to scratch everywhere wings and main cutting edge, not sure about the specs of the steel in the cutting edges.


To answer your question the spec on our cutting edges is AR 400 or 450.


----------



## JD Dave

Machinabil-lynx;1932043 said:


> To answer your question the spec on our cutting edges is AR 400 or 450.


The bigger question is why it's scratching the pavement.


----------



## Machinabil-lynx

Yeah I dont know. Is pavement new?


----------



## grandview

Almost painful to watch,Canadian drivers


----------



## Hysert

I think im in love with genie bouchard...


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha Ha , if it did not say Calgary I would of guessed Meaford , Ontario . :laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That was painful to watch


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

A kubota loader for markus

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...4-kubota-ce15f-rubber-tired-loader/1045384863


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

wonder how long before Kubota sues them!


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC;1932990 said:


> A kubota loader for markus
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...4-kubota-ce15f-rubber-tired-loader/1045384863


Dean thats not a kubota. Motor is, as most manufacturers use kubota motors cause there simply indiscructable... it will take an awfull lot for me not to buy more of them... we've have had 6 now and never had any issues.. tho my SVL is yet to see only put 65hrs on it since i got it...


----------



## schrader

15cm of LE here last night, only called for 2-4cm. If last year was know as the year of the polar vortex this year should be known as the year of the LE.


----------



## daveslawns

Hysert;1932997 said:


> Dean thats not a kubota. Motor is, as most manufacturers use kubota motors cause there simply indiscructable... it will take an awfull lot for me not to buy more of them... we've have had 6 now and never had any issues.. tho my SVL is yet to see only put 65hrs on it since i got it...


6 of those loaders? Are they any good. Look kind of cheap to me


----------



## Mr.Markus

Is that the China loader? Did he move to Alberta?


----------



## Hysert

daveslawns;1933025 said:


> 6 of those loaders? Are they any good. Look kind of cheap to me


I dont have loader. And that's not a kubota!!! Tho the new R loaders look great!!! Not a fan of the new wheeled skidsteers yet either.. resale is great on kubotas too.. eg. I had a 54" z turn 27hp gas. Got it new in 08 for $10800 with a bagger.. traded it in last yr on a diesel.. they gave me $7500 on a trade... thats less then $500 a yr with 0 maintenance issues over 6 yrs


----------



## Hysert

I should get a kick back from them eh..lol.. my L39 has been the best machine hands down! not as fast as a skid or mini ex but does everything really well... i bought it new in 06 and have only replaced a king pin seal on the front axle... its plumbed front and back for a thumb and 4in1 bucket and im now looking at trading it in for a L45. My dealer offered me 25-$30k on a trade... think it was around $52k out the door plumbed 2 buckets quick attach rear and a set of forks... absolutely love my orange pumpkins!!!!


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1933031 said:


> Is that the China loader? Did he move to Alberta?


Yeah it looks exactly like the China loader I made videos on... probably has air brakes too hahaha


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Triple L;1933045 said:


> Yeah it looks exactly like the China loader I made videos on... probably has air brakes too hahaha


 Lol I saw the video, thing rolls coal like you dumped oil down the stack.


----------



## Triple L

NickSnow&Mow;1933054 said:


> Lol I saw the video, thing rolls coal like you dumped oil down the stack.


Lol I'm not sure it was coal, it was aparantly China diesel... it was actually sad how bad it smelt... makes you wonder what China is like if everything runs like that


----------



## Mr.Markus

Considering 1 city there holds the pop of Canada, I'm surprised there is any oxygen at all. The smog didn't bother me so much..my wife said it smelled like diesel, but I couldn't smell it...go figure I'm immune.

This is what blue sky looks like in Tianamen Square...


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Triple L;1933066 said:


> Lol I'm not sure it was coal, it was aparantly China diesel... it was actually sad how bad it smelt... makes you wonder what China is like if everything runs like that


 My uncle (manufactures hyd cylinders for CAT) was over there and says everybody has to wear a mask. By the way is that loader yours or what's the story? Why do you need if you have the cat?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Forget it...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I know that it is not kubota I was just pulling his leg.

I just saw it on kijiji and the other day at the trenton truck stop there was a 
CIASE loader and the I in CASE is slanted / so it looks like C/ASE 
It plows the enroute truck stop


----------



## Triple L

NickSnow&Mow;1933088 said:


> My uncle (manufactures hyd cylinders for CAT) was over there and says everybody has to wear a mask. By the way is that loader yours or what's the story? Why do you need if you have the cat?


I was just demoing it... the price is right, just seeing how it compared to the cat, in all honesty it wasn't a complete piece.... you'd probably think it's awesome, but after you've been spoiled with a cat loader it's pretty hard to go 10 steps back


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;1933013 said:


> 15cm of LE here last night, only called for 2-4cm. If last year was know as the year of the polar vortex this year should be known as the year of the LE.


10cm in Meaford , 15cm up at my place . Surprised me when I looked out the window at 1;30 am. Nothing on radar and snowed all night .  :laughing:


----------



## grandview

Anyone watch this season of Oak Island?


----------



## grandview

Mr.Markus;1933090 said:


> Forget it...


Time for a franchise.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

My wife went to beiging last summer and loved it. She said that a lot of people had masks on, but the air quality didn't bother her either. 

Kubota engines are used in tons of machines that Kubota doesn't make, but they may take issue with the stickers being on the arms like that. I think Chad should do a new episode of his investigative reporting on this loader.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Beijing IS no worse than a smokey bar...lol.

Kubota started out as an Diesel engine manufacturer...


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;1933655 said:


> My wife went to beiging last summer and loved it. She said that a lot of people had masks on, but the air quality didn't bother her either.
> 
> Kubota engines are used in tons of machines that Kubota doesn't make, but they may take issue with the stickers being on the arms like that. I think Chad should do a new episode of his investigative reporting on this loader.


Then I'll learn all over again how I'm such a rough and abusive operator and wreckless because I took the back wheels of my machine off the ground...... it's soo bad for it!!! just like using the brakes on your car are soo bad for it and how starting and stopping a diesel is terrible for no apparent reason LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

grandview;1933319 said:


> Anyone watch this season of Oak Island?


Yep, they will never find anything...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Is it produced by Geraldo Rivera???


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1933655 said:


> My wife went to beiging last summer and loved it. She said that a lot of people had masks on, but the air quality didn't bother her either.


I'm guessing the air quality is a lot better then most of the bars she danced at.


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;1934276 said:


> I'm guessing the air quality is a lot better then most of the bars she danced at.


Richard....


----------



## Hysert

grandview;1933319 said:


> Anyone watch this season of Oak Island?


Cant get into it... almost as bad as your beloved Todd hoffman...


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Triple l yeah just like lifting a tractors front wheels off the ground will bend the loader arms. And to whoever said that, Tod Hoffmans a goof they have a way better chance with Dave.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I walked into those lol.

Come on Chad, don't listen to that negativity. There is a whole other group of us that are dying to know if the fake kubota is "Pretty much the most awesomest" or "Just a huge p.o.s" lol. Call and tell them that you are interested in buying and want a demo.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

its its most awesomest


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hey, anyone need to rent a Case Skid steer? With a 8 foot pusher and bucket? $1800 a month - I rented it for a contract that was supposed to start in Jan, and has now been delayed until April.... thanks!

If I didn't rent it, of course it would have opened on time and I wouldn't have had one available.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1934773 said:


> hey, anyone need to rent a Case Skid steer? With a 8 foot pusher and bucket? $1800 a month - I rented it for a contract that was supposed to start in Jan, and has now been delayed until April.... thanks!
> 
> If I didn't rent it, of course it would have opened on time and I wouldn't have had one available.


I'm sure Grassman's neighbour would rent it on the never never plan.


----------



## Mr.Markus

You knew that was coming...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1934776 said:


> I'm sure Grassman's neighbour would rent it on the never never plan.


If you want to own it you could do the gingerbread man plan

Fast as fast can be you will never catch me


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1934773 said:


> hey, anyone need to rent a Case Skid steer? With a 8 foot pusher and bucket? $1800 a month - I rented it for a contract that was supposed to start in Jan, and has now been delayed until April.... thanks!
> 
> If I didn't rent it, of course it would have opened on time and I wouldn't have had one available.


A person could make a good living just renting to you


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1934776 said:


> I'm sure Grassman's neighbour would rent it on the never never plan.


We don't need to drag grassmans name thru the mud by association. Grassman is good. The guys name is Garden of Eden

If anyone has ever helped me it was the rent all centre. I've not always been so flush with cash and they have always helped or found a way to make it work. Sometimes people need extra time. That can happen. Communication is
Key. Arrangements can always be made. It's not fun but it can happen. I've heard lots of other stories. Oh and Jon I'll pay my salt boxes before u send out the hounds. So goel if your reading this maybe you could pick up the phone and pay your bill.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

might be for someone. 
deal..

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...er/1046519146?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## rooferdave

Here's a read for everyone, wonder if it will impact any of us?
And maybe heres an idea for jd dave!
On edit maybe an idea to post the link!

http://m.torontosun.com/2015/01/21/ont-farmer-wins-100gs-road-salt-lawsuit


----------



## potskie

rooferdave;1934877 said:


> Here's a read for everyone, wonder if it will impact any of us?
> And maybe heres an idea for jd dave!
> On edit maybe an idea to post the link!
> 
> http://m.torontosun.com/2015/01/21/ont-farmer-wins-100gs-road-salt-lawsuit


Holy cow..


----------



## Hysert

rooferdave;1934877 said:


> Here's a read for everyone, wonder if it will impact any of us?
> And maybe heres an idea for jd dave!
> On edit maybe an idea to post the link!
> 
> http://m.torontosun.com/2015/01/21/ont-farmer-wins-100gs-road-salt-lawsuit


Interesting?


----------



## Mr.Markus

We're 1 step away from salt certification, added cost yadayadayada...


----------



## BC Handyman

MIDTOWNPC;1934858 said:


> might be for someone.
> deal..
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...er/1046519146?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


I'd buy that if it were within 100km of me & he took $750cash


----------



## BC Handyman

potskie;1934889 said:


> Holy cow..http://m.torontosun.com/2015/01/21/ont-farmer-wins-100gs-road-salt-lawsuit


Maybe they should start growing beets to make beet juice then sell it to the muni's to spread.


----------



## Hysert

BC Handyman;1934931 said:


> Maybe they should start growing beets to make beet juice then sell it to the muni's to spread.


Wont happen here. Are city down even put the blades down... ive had to call twice now this winter. Had to back up an escarpment access cause it was a sheet of ice!! I didnt have the blade on and wasn't gonna take the chance... 16000lbs sliding down hill is a nasty thing....


----------



## Grassman09

BC Handyman;1934922 said:


> I'd buy that if it were within 100km of me & he took $750cash


There was a galvanized one on kijiji which would make more sense then the powder coat.



BC Handyman;1934931 said:


> Maybe they should start growing beets to make beet juice then sell it to the muni's to spread.


They have tested it up north. Pre treat the sand pile with with.


----------



## Grassman09

Hysert;1934939 said:


> Wont happen here. Are city down even put the blades down... ive had to call twice now this winter. Had to back up an escarpment access cause it was a sheet of ice!! I didnt have the blade on and wasn't gonna take the chance... 16000lbs sliding down hill is a nasty thing....


Every chance they get they have there blades down in Milton no matter what amount of snow. I imagine once they get the size of some of there larger neighbors they wont be able to do that anymore.

I think Lake Kelso is the only salt water lake in Ontario due to the amount of salt they lay up on the escarpment.


----------



## potskie

Grassman09;1934940 said:


> There was a galvanized one on kijiji which would make more sense then the powder coat.
> 
> They have tested it up north. Pre treat the sand pile with with.


City of kitchener runs it when it's cold cold. Weird brownish liquid.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

BC Handyman;1934922 said:


> I'd buy that if it were within 100km of me & he took $750cash


I have seen alot of bobcat a300's in bc.
Must have been a popular item years ago

I have 2 now and love them. Equipment seems to be going up. Emissions is driving prices and so is the exchange.

There are very few bobcats forsale on kijiji.
I kept a few emails from years ago when I was looking and dialed them up for some last min deals.


----------



## Grassman09

potskie;1934948 said:


> City of kitchener runs it when it's cold cold. Weird brownish liquid.


It tastes as bad as it looks too. Ièd like to test magic-0 salt out but no close distributor.


----------



## DeVries

Hysert;1934939 said:


> Wont happen here. Are city down even put the blades down... ive had to call twice now this winter. Had to back up an escarpment access cause it was a sheet of ice!! I didnt have the blade on and wasn't gonna take the chance... 16000lbs sliding down hill is a nasty thing....


Your a crazy man if your going up or down Wolverton and there's snow on it. Mountain street is done by the region and its always black and wet.


----------



## JD Dave

We have a few farms where the road salt runoff has ruined an acre or so ground. You can see the salt all summer long when the ground dries up.


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;1935008 said:


> Your a crazy man if your going up or down Wolverton and there's snow on it. Mountain street is done by the region and its always black and wet.


Haha.. I am too lol... when i called there wasnt snow just black ice!!! Usually when theres snow ive been know to put the road closed barrier up tho... fifty or mountain is usually best


----------



## BC Handyman

Grassman09;1934940 said:


> There was a galvanized one on kijiji which would make more sense then the powder coat.
> 
> They have tested it up north. Pre treat the sand pile with with.


They started using beet juice here(city & prov), 2 local contractors even bought spraying setups, Ya it turns everything brown but it seems to work very well. I want to know where they getting it from since I don't know who's supplying it round here.


----------



## JD Dave

BC Handyman;1935024 said:


> They started using beet juice here(city & prov), 2 local contractors even bought spraying setups, Ya it turns everything brown but it seems to work very well. I want to know where they getting it from since I don't know who's supplying it round here.


It's not just beet juice as the juice is just used as a sticker. Most of the roads around here just use brine as it's cheap. They have tried all the expensive mixes and went back to brine.


----------



## Mr.Markus

A lot of the municipalities were having trouble with their supply on treated. The mixers were mixing outdoors with wet salt and the salt can only absorb so much moisture so it wasn't correct concentrations and led to a lot of clumpy frozen product when it got cold.


----------



## BC Handyman

JD Dave;1935189 said:


> It's not just beet juice as the juice is just used as a sticker. Most of the roads around here just use brine as it's cheap. They have tried all the expensive mixes and went back to brine.


Hmmm, I think I'll have to ask one of the contractors what exactly he got going on & what he thinks, I know whetever he doing at the superstore lot works great & is brown. He got a fancy looking setup whatever he using.


----------



## BC Handyman

I do know we use way less salt on roads then you guys out east.


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

BC Handyman;1935319 said:


> I do know we use way less salt on roads then you guys out east.


Your laws for suing people must be different. That or people actually understand that it's winter and not summer with perfect roads.


----------



## BC Handyman

rugbyinthesnow;1935356 said:


> Your laws for suing people must be different. That or people actually understand that it's winter and not summer with perfect roads.


don't think laws are much diff, & saying they understand is prob a stretch:laughing: maybe it's just we got less population to complain


----------



## potskie

rugbyinthesnow;1935356 said:


> Your laws for suing people must be different. That or people actually understand that it's winter and not summer with perfect roads.


The latter is true. Even north of Barrie you see it. Outside of Sudbury/Hwys most roads/properties don't even see salt all winter and customers wear winter boots and not the high heeled kind. Been up there a lot lately as it's where my better halfs family is from and it's astounding the difference.


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

potskie;1935361 said:


> The latter is true. Even north of Barrie you see it. Outside of Sudbury/Hwys most roads/properties don't even see salt all winter and customers wear winter boots and not the high heeled kind. Been up there a lot lately as it's where my better halfs family is from and it's astounding the difference.


I have heard that before. I really should take a trip north of Barrie. I've never gone further then North Bay, I don't sled so I haven't had the need to.


----------



## Hysert

potskie;1935361 said:


> The latter is true. Even north of Barrie you see it. Outside of Sudbury/Hwys most roads/properties don't even see salt all winter and customers wear winter boots and not the high heeled kind. Been up there a lot lately as it's where my better halfs family is from and it's astounding the difference.


Isnt that the truth!!! Its changed alot in the last 15-20yrs... i blame insurance and the good old whos "liable" had a buddy in the biz and was taken to court for a slip and fall, turned out in court the person did this to 2 other contractors and received $300k in damages.. the judge in my buddys case thru it out.... in reality no one wants to work and would rather watch the price is right...


----------



## cet

I was in Barrie on Tuesday. Not one school had a black lot. A lot of other places were white also. My daughters in school in North Bay. Went there last year. There was not 1 black lot anywhere. You could have skated in the University parking lot. They all have snow tires, they all where winter boots and they all seem to have a better pace to life then we do.

We work like fools to pay high housing prices and even higher taxes. I wonder how many people could maintain their life style if they only worked a 40 hour work week.


----------



## potskie

cet;1935629 said:


> I was in Barrie on Tuesday. Not one school had a black lot. A lot of other places were white also. My daughters in school in North Bay. Went there last year. There was not 1 black lot anywhere. You could have skated in the University parking lot. They all have snow tires, they all where winter boots and they all seem to have a better pace to life then we do.
> 
> We work like fools to pay high housing prices and even higher taxes. I wonder how many people could maintain their life style if they only worked a 40 hour work week.


Housing prices up in the Timmins and Cochrane areas are on par for around here from what I've seen recently. It's scary actually because the houses are no where near as nice but with Detour and Big Dome increasing gold production they have been in high demand. Land it's self is cheap tho. Was just looking at a 160 Acre parcel 22km outside of timmins with full sub surface, surface and tree rights for 20,500. only 1/4 swap which is a huge bonus round there. Mind you by the time you get utils run and such I'm sure your into 100K+.


----------



## BC Handyman

Thats why I love it here, not crazy busy, still a bit of old world know how too.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

when you say work a 40 hr work week cet you mean like work 26 and text on your phone the rest right?


----------



## DeVries

It always hits me when we are on the way back from the cottage. It seems once you hit Barrie you can feel everyone is on edge and in a need to get somewhere asap.
We were at the cottage over new years and an old fellow up there plows the road. It snowed on the Thursday and we wanted to leave by 10 Friday morning. He promised that the road would be plowed so we could get out but I had to call at 11 to see where he was. Says he was just back inside for coffee, the truck was running outside warming up, give me half an hour and I'll be there. I said to my wife, wish it were that easy around here. If you said that to a customer you'd probably get your head bit off.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1935735 said:


> when you say work a 40 hr work week cet you mean like work 26 and text on your phone the rest right?


To give your employee a work phone is like having him work 24/7. It was only last week I started using blocking mode on my phone.


----------



## grandview

cet;1935758 said:


> To give your employee a work phone is like having him work 24/7. It was only last week I started using blocking mode on my phone.


To many cc companies calling?payup


----------



## Mr.Markus

grandview;1935783 said:


> To many cc companies calling?payup


I read it that his employees keep calling him and he's not motivated to work..."That's what I hired you for!!!" LOL


----------



## cet

I'm only blocking emails and texts. I don't need to know someone is paying me tomorrow.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1935822 said:


> I'm only blocking emails and texts. I don't need to know someone is paying me tomorrow.


I'll call you tonight around 3am then. I have my phone on silent, if any number calls twice within 3 min my phone will ring.


----------



## grandview

Anyone ever do the ice wine tour near Niagara on the Lake?


----------



## Alpha Property

JD Dave;1935834 said:


> I'll call you tonight around 3am then. I have my phone on silent, if any number calls twice within 3 min my phone will ring.


Is that an app that does that?


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1935834 said:


> I'll call you tonight around 3am then. I have my phone on silent, if any number calls twice within 3 min my phone will ring.


I'll call you back twice then


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I did a night shift one night for a friend who's brother refused to work nights. I sent him texts and pings every hour from 2am on just to let him know that everything was going on in case he was wondering.


----------



## JD Dave

Alpha Property;1935845 said:


> Is that an app that does that?


It's a setting on my Iphone.


cet;1935847 said:


> I'll call you back twice then


Haa!!


----------



## greywynd

Just give CET a custom ringtone, 'silent'.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have found since the iPhone came out that normal business hours don't really exist. I have people call the store at crazy hours. I also have people text me all the time that's because it's so easy. I hate when someone texts you then you call them and they don't answer. Maybe I'm old fashion. There are some awesome apps though. We use Evernote. You make notes and can share with different users that can edit the list or note also. 
I get the drivers to update me when they are done a job so I can record the time and salt it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I got a text last night at 11 from a potential client saying where they got my number and to call them. I called, and they were surprised that I called so late,... 30 seconds after they asked me to.


----------



## cet

Well it looks like EC took away the freezing drizzle for this area. Maybe because I brought the 03 home with the tailgate spreader incase I have to do the 2 small sites. TWN is calling for nothing.


----------



## cet

greywynd;1936043 said:


> Just give CET a custom ringtone, 'silent'.


Dave has me on the 3am speed dial.


----------



## Mr.Markus

That's where I'd keep my girlfriend too...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1936601 said:


> That's where I'd keep my girlfriend too...


Your wife goes away enough without you that you need a girlfriend....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Doesn't seem like nearly enough...lol


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1936612 said:


> Doesn't seem like nearly enough...lol


It never is. That time seems to fly by.


----------



## BC Handyman

Is it true? you guys having a storm parade, I love paradesThumbs Up


----------



## DeVries

Does anyone have experience clearing snow off of solar panels? We have a few commercial buildings with them on the roofs and they need a price to clear the snow off of them. Just wondering if a backpack blower would do the trick of does it need to be shovelled or broomed off?


----------



## BC Handyman

DeVries;1937101 said:


> Does anyone have experience clearing snow off of solar panels? We have a few commercial buildings with them on the roofs and they need a price to clear the snow off of them. Just wondering if a backpack blower would do the trick of does it need to be shovelled or broomed off?


get the foam "snow sweep" things(like a rectangle piece of foam with a 5' handle) the they are the things car lots often use, I've used them, they don't scratch & can move 8" of snow without bending. they cost about $30 blowers don't work unless it fluffy or dry snow.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries;1937101 said:


> Does anyone have experience clearing snow off of solar panels? We have a few commercial buildings with them on the roofs and they need a price to clear the snow off of them. Just wondering if a backpack blower would do the trick of does it need to be shovelled or broomed off?


I don't have experience personally however I priced a solar farm and when touring asked about the clearing of panels. He said use the foam brooms. Same as what bc is talking about but also mentioned it was rare as they produced so much heat. He said if we need you to clear panels or even in between panels it will be quite lucrative. Needless to say I didn't get the contract


----------



## schrader

Anyone seeing this freezing drizzle? we had a bit this afternoon then it cleared up and nothing froze up yet.


----------



## cet

schrader;1937362 said:


> Anyone seeing this freezing drizzle? we had a bit this afternoon then it cleared up and nothing froze up yet.


My house was icy. I went to do my high priority sites. They were fine but salted them anyway .


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1937363 said:


> My house was icy. I went to do my high priority sites. They were fine but salted them anyway .


She probably just needs to go shopping, it's almost been a month since Christmas...

I was just heading out to check as well, some freeze fog going on...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1937367 said:


> She probably just needs to go shopping, it's almost been a month since Christmas...
> 
> I was just heading out to check as well, some freeze fog going on...


I wish she had to go out to shop. Ebay is her best friend.

At Christmas I was sitting with my daughter and my wife's phone made this cash register sound about 4 times. My daughter said mom's having a good day. Not having a clue what she meant I asked. She said every time her phone makes that sound it means she just sold something. I asked what sound it makes when she buys, that's the one that worries me.


----------



## BC Handyman

cet;1937398 said:


> I wish she had to go out to shop. Ebay is her best friend.
> 
> At Christmas I was sitting with my daughter and my wife's phone made this cash register sound about 4 times. My daughter said mom's having a good day. Not having a clue what she meant I asked. She said every time her phone makes that sound it means she just sold something. I asked what sound it makes when she buys, that's the one that worries me.


lol, the buying sound is silent. I too had freezing rain last night, only had to do a few places, then for about an hr the fog rolled in & out, sitting at 4c right now with the sun shining.


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;1937362 said:


> Anyone seeing this freezing drizzle? we had a bit this afternoon then it cleared up and nothing froze up yet.


Did not see any freezing rain at my place , lightly snowing for an hour now .


----------



## potskie

cet;1937363 said:


> My house was icy. I went to do my high priority sites. They were fine but salted them anyway .


See ing the same thing here. It's falling but not enough to over power the residual salt.


----------



## DeVries

Full run here, just a light coating but enough to make it slippery.

These solar panels I mentioned are almost laying flat on the roofs, weird as I have only seen them on an angle before.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Light salt run to be safe, flurries are covering the roads too. Supposed to go down to -14 tonight.


----------



## BC Handyman

raining right now here, but it's 1c & suppose to dip below 0c so looks like more salt for a few places.


----------



## schrader

Getting some collingwood only snow here this morning, wish the bay would freeze over and put an end to it.


----------



## Hysert

Heres are newest member of the family. Wife got him from work. Think hes around 2. Having issues with going out to potty, he was dropped off by a asian family returning to asia? Is there a possibility he dont understand english??? Lol


----------



## DeVries

I'm assuming your talking about the dog? :laughing:


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;1938154 said:


> I'm assuming your talking about the dog? :laughing:


I was hopen for that.... lmao....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Might be younger than 2, most pups eyes open up between 10-14 days....

Congrats, one of the best ways to teach your youngin(s) about responsibility or yourself about best intentions. (as my father used to say.)


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;1938103 said:


> Getting some collingwood only snow here this morning, wish the bay would freeze over and put an end to it.


 You are not alone .


----------



## cet

schrader;1938103 said:


> Getting some collingwood only snow here this morning, wish the bay would freeze over and put an end to it.


When would it normally freeze by? It seems to have been colder then normal here. With no snow on Simcoe the ice is all ready really thick. My 1 salt truck driver goes ice fishing every day and said it's 18" now.


----------



## schrader

Lake Erie is frozen over now and Georgian Bay is usually not far behind. I think with the cold weather over the next week it will start to freeze, if we can keep the winds away for a bit. We haven't been getting any big dumps of LE just enough to keep us out every other day.


----------



## grandview

I see TO is getting a reverse lake effect off Ontario coming for east to west.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Funny things happen to the weather on my birthday right after my lot checks...


----------



## grandview

Well happy birthday, lot checks ,just coming home from the bar


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1939104 said:


> Funny things happen to the weather on my birthday right after my lot checks...


Like stealth flurries?

Happy birthday!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, this morning was an odd one, hit and miss, hoping it heads south soon!


----------



## DeVries

Burlington Oakville is getting it now. We are supposed to be in for 10-15, then another 10 Thursday.


----------



## SHAWZER

1 night without lake effect off Georgian Bay . Got to start somewhere .  , Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries;1939142 said:


> Burlington Oakville is getting it now. We are supposed to be in for 10-15, then another 10 Thursday.


That is a badly timed one too, happy Monday.


----------



## Hysert

Was just in stcatherins... storm is about 2kms off the edge of the lake... all the glags are blowing towards burlington.. the mto cameras show them getting hammered... south of the skyway is clear....


----------



## schrader

Not too often you see squalls come of lake Ontario, kinda nice to someone else get if for a change. Glad we are not on the east coast because they are going to get hammered, wouldn't wish that on anyone.


----------



## Hysert

Not that bad here? Wind is keeping ot moving... so i have a few gas stations, what can i say they pay well for the time spent... anyways its amazing how many ppl will spend $9-14 on a car wash when its snowing... wtf... i even stopped a senior and said... sir hold onto your ticket wait till tmr afternoon then come back and wash it up, if you do it now it wont last 5kms... oh thats a great idea thanks young man!!! Im not vary smart but seriously...


----------



## snowman4

Need your expertise again folks. I am thinking of ordering a new Sierra 3500. With the snow plow prep package it gives you a 220amp alternator. As an option you can get dual alternators but I don't think it's two @ 220 - I think it totals closer to just under 400 amps...i think I read somewhere 373. Your thoughts?


----------



## JD Dave

snowman4;1939718 said:


> Need your expertise again folks. I am thinking of ordering a new Sierra 3500. With the snow plow prep package it gives you a 220amp alternator. As an option you can get dual alternators but I don't think it's two @ 220 - I think it totals closer to just under 400 amps...i think I read somewhere 373. Your thoughts?


Personally I wouldn't get dual alternators. Dual batteries and a single 220 is plenty. I didn't order them because I thought they could be problematic later on but maybe I'm over thinking things.


----------



## snowman4

You were the person I was hoping, and expecting, to pipe up. Thanks Dave!


----------



## JD Dave

snowman4;1939734 said:


> You were the person I was hoping, and expecting, to pipe up. Thanks Dave!


On the other hand I'm kind of wishing I had got them. LOL Can you order a gas truck with dual batteries?


----------



## ff1221

JD Dave;1939738 said:


> On the other hand I'm kind of wishing I had got them. LOL Can you order a gas truck with dual batteries?


My wifes truck Came with the plow prep package and has dual batteries and it's a gas, was surprised to find that last month when I was hooking up a charging system for the dump trailers.


----------



## Triple L

I have dual alternators on my '13 and it's an absolute beast, the guage barely moves 1/8" when moving the plow, I often plow and salt at the same time when cleaning up the odd spot and still never run short on power, that's with having everything going including backup lights ect. If one fails hopefully it doesn't screw up the other and you can make it through the night... all my trucks from here on out will be dual alternator and dual fuel tanks, nothing like putting 250l in the thing and not having to worry about fueling up for a while


----------



## schrader

For the cost I would just go for it. Been reading a lot of post where guys are having intermitted electrical issues with the smaller alternator and battery, might as well just get the biggest ones you can get from the factory.


----------



## Hysert

GMs are easy... tray is in already and the junction block... however my 11 came dual'd with the gaser? Still original now, but there nearly dead? Probably be replacing them later in the week


----------



## Mr.Markus

I agree with Chad, dual alternators are the bestest ...


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;1939799 said:


> I agree with Chad, dual alternators are the bestest ...


No, they're badass


----------



## JD Dave

Everything Chad has is the bestest.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

It's that time of year again, old water main and cold weather don't mix. Heading over by the airport to fix one. 

Nice to have the odd dig in the off season.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1939980 said:


> Everything Chad has is the bestest.


That's cause I learnt from the bestest


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

ah, that's sweet! I taught you what I could!


----------



## snowman4

Thanks guys. Us youngans eh. Always wanting the bestest of the bestest right away.


----------



## Ant118

Anyone have a western ultra mount and harness for an 04 dodge 2500


----------



## cet

A lot of years have passed but this one still hurts. Can't imagine what she is going through. This is my ex-wife's son.

http://www.thepeterboroughexaminer.com/2015/01/27/body-of-missing-lindsay-man-found


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Such a sad event, I am so sorry to hear.


----------



## DKG

My condolences Chris.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Very sad...so much left to add!


----------



## cet

Its amazing how fast your life can change. I can't imagine having to bury your child at any age.


----------



## Hysert

cet;1941626 said:


> Its amazing how fast your life can change. I can't imagine having to bury your child at any age.


Condolences sir!! Customer of mine just lost his 10yr old... poor kid never woke up one morning???? His wife found him in bed as she tryed to wake him for school...


----------



## GMC Driver

My condolences Chris.

It's been a rough week - friend of ours just lost his daughter 8 days before her 13th birthday. Pretty sad.


----------



## rooferdave

Sorry for your loss


----------



## JD Dave

My condolences Chris. That's pretty hard news to take. I have trouble reading about things like that.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

I don't know you or him but sorry to hear that cet.


----------



## Triple L

Absolutely terrible!! Soo sorry to hear that Chris!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

From birthday celebration to that. 
So hard to understand. Such a shame 
Hang in there buddy.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

http://weather.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?on61#167cwto


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Anyone happen to have a new style Blizzard controller? Or know what's interchangeable with it?


----------



## Mr.Markus

What'd you puke on it....?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Haha, no used plow, and was bought plow only


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1942330 said:


> What'd you puke on it....?


You know I don't like how you pick on Jon. Don't you remember he told all of he doesn't puke anymore, because he doesn't eat anything before the storm now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Dry heaves still count...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Haha, touche douches


----------



## DeVries

Nice heavy push tonight by the looks of it. Would much rather have the lake effect we got the other day at least that was fluffy.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries;1942793 said:


> Nice heavy push tonight by the looks of it. Would much rather have the lake effect we got the other day at least that was fluffy.


How much did you guys get? I presalted this morning and it worked well plus a little top up this evening. Looks like a little spot cleaning and then weekend driveways tonight into the morning.


----------



## Mr.Markus

pristine pm ltd;1942357 said:


> haha, touche douches


lol..........


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Only 3-5cm. MTO is at 404/sheppard tonight, heads up.


----------



## Alpha Property

Its still comming down in the falls


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

2 inches in scarborough, just finishing, was a decent night.


----------



## greywynd

Pristine PM ltd;1943121 said:


> 2 inches in scarborough, just finishing, was a decent night.


Does this mean your door is still clean?


----------



## DeVries

We got between 5-8 cm's on the escarpment and 2-4 along the lake. Plowed everything rather than salted because the snow was too wet to salt.


----------



## schrader

We had like 3cm from the storm, then the winds picked up and the temps started to drop. Snowing and blowing like crazy here, hope it backs off soon


----------



## rooferdave

Got in at 7:30 this morning, got home to a broken furnace and frozen pipes, while we were out plowing/ salting the kids did not shut the back door right and it blew open, furnace ran all night and then burned out, house is -8 inside right now


----------



## rooferdave

Oh and 2-3 cm of snow in the laundry room


----------



## SHAWZER

Oh man , real shi**y thing to come home too. I hate snow in the house .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Must be farm kids...
The worst thing about being without power last year after the ice storm was not being able to have a hot shower after working all day. I can handle the cold and no power and canned stew and black coffee on the fireplace but no shower sucks


----------



## GMC Driver

We got the 5-8 cm too. Everything looked perfect at 5 a.m.

This was the first storm all year where the timing was near perfect. Started just after dinner, we were wrapping up around 4 or 5am. Then a light flurry - which kicked up full bore and put down another 1/2", enough to cover everything again. Seems like this year it's been near impossible to have everything perfect for 7 a.m - always seems to snow at 5 or 6.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Touching up some condos where cars moved. Decided to stop and have the super bestest burger ever 

I think we should have a gtg here except it's such a drive for everyone.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1943478 said:


> Touching up some condos where cars moved. Decided to stop and have the super bestest burger ever
> 
> I think we should have a gtg here except it's such a drive for everyone.


If you pick up the tab and hotel rooms for those of us that drank to much we just might make the drive. I'm going to video Chad eating it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I want my own room. I've head rumors about sharing with Dave!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Holy Freud....







lol


----------



## rooferdave

Hey guys maybe we are in the wrong business, could not find a furnace guy this morn so I looked at it myself. Turns out it was the exhaust or ventnor fan. Phoned around and it was $660.00 plus tax, worse you cannot even buy one with out a gas fitters license. A few calls and a friend got his buddy to get one for me. Cost me $182 and some odd cents, tax in!
Holy crap talk about mark up! And thats before the service call fee.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1943483 said:


> If you pick up the tab and hotel rooms for those of us that drank to much we just might make the drive. I'm going to video Chad eating it.


Up by eloquip is another of my favorite breakfast spots... But they closed on my birthday this year..http://www.insidehalton.com/news-story/5272734-impact-of-hepatitis-a-scare-on-popular-eatery-top-concern-as-hundreds-get-vaccinated-north-of-guelph/


----------



## Hysert

I fired Sam on monday. So i beat the ***** out of the 550 last night... did all my stuff in 10hrs... there were vortices coming off the wings of the blade... actually didnt mined it... nice not having to worry about a f^-k nut breaking stuff....


----------



## daveklassen

What's it take to roll one of these

http://www.stcatharinesstandard.ca/2015/01/30/snowplow-rolls-over-on-hwy-406


----------



## Mr.Markus

There have been a few here, one of my friends has a heavy tow, he's got pictures of them on his bulletin board..the scariest thing in the pictures is the shovel inside the hopper. That guy was mad enough to kick out the windshield...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Did Marj's reopen?


----------



## Mr.Markus

The owner has said "closed indefinitely". Most of the locals have said he's using the Hep A employee as a reason for an out due to his bad money management.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I had heard it was amazing when the lady ran it


----------



## Mr.Markus

Wait for it....



"The Bestest!!!"


----------



## R.G.PEEL

daveklassen;1943673 said:


> What's it take to roll one of these
> 
> http://www.stcatharinesstandard.ca/2015/01/30/snowplow-rolls-over-on-hwy-406


One of the members of this site knows exactly what it takes to roll one lol


----------



## ff1221

We get one or two a year here, guess it's easier than we think to roll one!


----------



## Hysert

Anyone know a supplier for conveyor pintle chain???


----------



## JD Dave

Hysert;1944603 said:


> Anyone know a supplier for conveyor pintle chain???


CCall Baughmans in Elmira direct or you can buy it off one of their dealers for the same price. A chain should cost half the price of a dealer.


----------



## Hysert

JD Dave;1944682 said:


> CCall Baughmans in Elmira direct or you can buy it off one of their dealers for the same price. A chain should cost half the price of a dealer.


Thanks Dave!!


----------



## Hysert

I think im gonna apply for a job with the leafs... loose get booed, still get payed and have enough brain washed fans to fill the ACC every night...


----------



## DeVries

15-25 on tap for the next 24 hrs. Should be interesting.


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;1945469 said:


> 15-25 on tap for the next 24 hrs. Should be interesting.


We mite get to do some relocates yet this yr Allard???


----------



## Mr.Markus

Looks like a fun one...


----------



## daveslawns

R.G.PEEL;1944170 said:


> One of the members of this site knows exactly what it takes to roll one lol


 Thats the 4th tow behind plow to roll over in Niagara this yr, n we haven't even had a bad storm yet


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The timing is going to be horrible, a morning of phone calls


----------



## Hysert

daveslawns;1945562 said:


> Thats the 4th tow behind plow to roll over in Niagara this yr, n we haven't even had a bad storm yet


Guy that just started for me left miller.. he knows the guy that rolled it.. he was doing 100kms and the blade caught pavement and fliped her...


----------



## potskie

Hysert;1945649 said:


> Guy that just started for me left miller.. he knows the guy that rolled it.. he was doing 100kms and the blade caught pavement and fliped her...


My neighbour works for Carillion. Says the tow plows are dangerous as hell even when you're not doing 60Kms over plow speed. They have a habit of just coming apart. Not in a nice way either. That and the whole place is a **** show in general.


----------



## rooferdave

Question, i am new to box pushers with steel edges and no trip mechanism, my operator must have hit a grate or something and the cutting edge moved up an inch and would not scrape well. If I set it tight to the pavement will it not get bent if he hits something? How high should I set it? It is a bobcat pusher on my bobcat


----------



## colin-roberts

Totals keep going up for us, Yet no snow in Norfolk County to plow yet.


----------



## Hysert

rooferdave;1945673 said:


> Question, i am new to box pushers with steel edges and no trip mechanism, my operator must have hit a grate or something and the cutting edge moved up an inch and would not scrape well. If I set it tight to the pavement will it not get bent if he hits something? How high should I set it? It is a bobcat pusher on my bobcat


I opted for no trip too... havent had a issue yet... but im thinking to do some fabing over the summer and put one on....


----------



## Mr.Markus

I've had no trip on the backhoe bucket for years, my little hla with trip for the kubota is a dream for the rough stuff that I've used it on.


----------



## rooferdave

Hysert;1945851 said:


> I opted for no trip too... havent had a issue yet... but im thinking to do some fabing over the summer and put one on....


So how low do I set the blade? Tight to pavement? 
Almost at the pickering site to do it


----------



## dingybigfoot

Not feeling the timing on this one.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-farming-equipment/ottawa/kubota-135x/1048727199


----------



## rooferdave

Got to the site to check out and adjust the cutting edge , the operator had hit a diamond top grate and bent the cutting edge pretty good, moved it back down level with the shoes and located the grate and told driver to be careful around the area, is level with bottom of shoes right? And anyone else had this happen?


----------



## Triple L

Why on earth would someone buy a plow or pusher or anything for that matter that didn't have trip mechanism !?!?!?!???? Unless it's a rubber cutting-edge.... it's either dumb or stupid, or both LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I've never had a fixed edge. First one I made was a fisher trip edge with end plates and it didn't even have skis

I always want the best scrape I can get 



Anyone gettin snow yet ?


----------



## Hysert

rooferdave;1945969 said:


> Got to the site to check out and adjust the cutting edge , the operator had hit a diamond top grate and bent the cutting edge pretty good, moved it back down level with the shoes and located the grate and told driver to be careful around the area, is level with bottom of shoes right? And anyone else had this happen?


It will be fine... maybe a rubber edge in the future or a upgrade... as for mine i bought a solid edge because it plows gravel only and the trip edge would have been a pain in the [email protected]@ being packed with stones.... guess thats why im dumb and stupid eh... sometimes budget needs to overcome wants... its almost as dumb and stupid as plowing with a $85k denali....


----------



## Mr.Markus

We have a dusting, I just did a salt of my old folks homes and banks, why is it so busy out there? 
No one I know has ever heard of Patriot Seahawks.


----------



## daveslawns

Snow in Niagara


----------



## Hysert

Just came back roads and general are quite ppl got the hint maybe to stay home... completely useless doing anything at this point.. wind is picking up large... blasted the entrances of my retirement homes too... otherwise staying in till midnight..


----------



## grandview

Did you guys see that Super Bowl commercial? Probably not!


----------



## edgeair

grandview;1946037 said:


> Did you guys see that Super Bowl commercial? Probably not!


Now just you wait, next year, or maybe the year after they say....


----------



## grandview

edgeair;1946040 said:


> Now just you wait, next year, or maybe the year after they say....


2017:laughing:


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;1945995 said:


> Anyone gettin snow yet ?


Close to 5cm of snow in Oakville by 5ish.. I salted the sports bar area. Plow at 2ish with the cat and boss.


----------



## edgeair

grandview;1946044 said:


> 2017:laughing:


Or before they are released on TV when viewed online :salute:


----------



## grandview

To bad more people won't stand up./



MAYOR REFUSES TO REMOVE PORK FROM SCHOOL CANTEEN MENU..
HE EXPLAINS WHY

Muslim parents demanded the abolition of pork in all the school canteens of a Montreal suburb.The mayor of the Montreal suburb of Dorval, has refused, and the town clerk sent a note to all parents to explain why...

"Muslims must understand that they have to adapt to Canada and Quebec, its customs, its traditions, its way of life, because that's where they chose to immigrate. "They must understand that they have to integrate and learn to live in Quebec. "They must understand that it is for them to change their lifestyle, not the Canadians who so generously welcomed them. "They must understand that Canadians are neither racist nor xenophobic, they accepted many immigrants before Muslims (Whereas the reverse is not true, in that Muslim states do not accept
non-Muslim immigrants). "That no more than other nations, Canadians are not willing to give up their identity, their culture. "And if Canada is a land of welcome, it's not the Mayor of Dorval who welcomes foreigners, but the Canadian-Quebecois people as a whole.

"Finally, they must understand that in Canada (Quebec) with it's Judeo-Christian roots, Christmas trees, churches and religious festivals, religion must remain in the private domain. The municipality of Dorval was right to refuse any concessions to Islam and Sharia.

"For Muslims who disagree with secularism and do not feel comfortable in Canada, there are 57 beautiful Muslim countries in the world, most of them under-populated and ready to receive them with open halal arms in accordance with Shariah. "If you left your country for Canada , and not for other Muslim countries, it is because you have considered that life is better in Canada than elsewhere. "Ask yourself the question, just once, "Why is it better here in Canada than where you come from?"


----------



## BBC co

grandview;1946086 said:


> To bad more people won't stand up./
> 
> MAYOR REFUSES TO REMOVE PORK FROM SCHOOL CANTEEN MENU..
> HE EXPLAINS WHY
> 
> Muslim parents demanded the abolition of pork in all the school canteens of a Montreal suburb.The mayor of the Montreal suburb of Dorval, has refused, and the town clerk sent a note to all parents to explain why...
> 
> "Muslims must understand that they have to adapt to Canada and Quebec, its customs, its traditions, its way of life, because that's where they chose to immigrate. "They must understand that they have to integrate and learn to live in Quebec. "They must understand that it is for them to change their lifestyle, not the Canadians who so generously welcomed them. "They must understand that Canadians are neither racist nor xenophobic, they accepted many immigrants before Muslims (Whereas the reverse is not true, in that Muslim states do not accept
> non-Muslim immigrants). "That no more than other nations, Canadians are not willing to give up their identity, their culture. "And if Canada is a land of welcome, it's not the Mayor of Dorval who welcomes foreigners, but the Canadian-Quebecois people as a whole.
> 
> "Finally, they must understand that in Canada (Quebec) with it's Judeo-Christian roots, Christmas trees, churches and religious festivals, religion must remain in the private domain. The municipality of Dorval was right to refuse any concessions to Islam and Sharia.
> 
> "For Muslims who disagree with secularism and do not feel comfortable in Canada, there are 57 beautiful Muslim countries in the world, most of them under-populated and ready to receive them with open halal arms in accordance with Shariah. "If you left your country for Canada , and not for other Muslim countries, it is because you have considered that life is better in Canada than elsewhere. "Ask yourself the question, just once, "Why is it better here in Canada than where you come from?"


that's awesome. we have major issues here in Boston with this stuff as well as NYC nice to see our neighbor to the north standing firm, great post!ussmileyflag


----------



## Mr.Markus

I never understand the one-up-manship. Why not just say..."your choice not to eat pork does not preclude everyones right to enjoy it. The same goes for your choice to practice your religion does not preclude me from practicing mine. Freedom is a freedom of choices , respect thy neighbour.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Looking like they will be right for this one, looks like more then 15cm to me


----------



## Hysert

BBC co;1946088 said:


> that's awesome. we have major issues here in Boston with this stuff as well as NYC nice to see our neighbor to the north standing firm, great post!ussmileyflag


True north stronge and free.... great post GV...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The Quebec people take their culture pretty serious. I fully agree. I have nothing against any culture, and don't try to change them or get offended by their practices. For someone else to try to change my lifestyle because it doesn't align with theirs is not ok. I enjoy seeing that someone was politically incorrect enough to say it. The Muslims don't need to eat pork, they can abstain like Jews have for years. Those who enjoy it can still take part.


----------



## BBC co

they want to change our entire country no more pledge of allegiance in school, no more in god we trust, no more using the word Christmas "REALLY" leave. this country was founded for freedom not to be brought down by other countries exiles belifes 


sorry to non weather talk in here but you guys get enuff snow


----------



## Hysert

Its gotten real nasty fast out there... even the dogs wont go out... guess there peeing in the garage tonight.... be safe guys...


----------



## DeVries

Hysert;1946112 said:


> Its gotten real nasty fast out there... even the dogs wont go out... guess there peeing in the garage tonight.... be safe guys...


:laughing:


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;1946119 said:


> :laughing:


Oh come on... his legs are only 4"... heck his little ****** almost touches the ground on a good day


----------



## Triple L

Hysert;1946016 said:


> It will be fine... maybe a rubber edge in the future or a upgrade... as for mine i bought a solid edge because it plows gravel only and the trip edge would have been a pain in the [email protected]@ being packed with stones.... guess thats why im dumb and stupid eh... sometimes budget needs to overcome wants... its almost as dumb and stupid as plowing with a $85k denali....


I'm not calling you dumb or stupid, the manufacturer is... it's the same as plowing with a bucket... your just asking for trouble

I plow many acres of gravel with a live edge plow the most complicated of them all and have never had a problem with rocks getting stuck, let alone my wing plow with trip edge, all the way back to an old frink plow with trip edge, maybe I've been lucky but touch wood I've never once had a trip edge problem with rocks and gravel... I think your over thinking trip edge...

Ps, I don't have a plow on my Denali, clearly I'm not that dumb and stupid  LOL


----------



## Triple L

It's sure snowing here!!!! First real big snowfall of the year


----------



## schrader

Yip storm tracked further north than they thought looks like we are getting dumped on too.


----------



## Alpha Property

Certainty is nasty out there, hope everyone got a good nap and is staying safe. 
I went out to help a buddy shovel for a couple hours but i m sure glad i dont have my trucks anymore for this one


----------



## edgeair

So we aren't so lucky as you guys down south, storm missed us, we even have a clear sky here now lol. If anyone down KW/Missisauga way needs something done we can help. Can do relocates or stacking, 20 yard truck and Bobcat with 8' snow bucket, 9' pusher and high flow blower are my most portable pieces. Just throwing it out there... Of course if you are reading this you are likely all caught up lol. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Triple L

Same thing, anyone in Kitchener waterloo cambridge I have a 2 yard loader with 15' stack capacity and ability to haul... pm me


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;1946417 said:


> Yip storm tracked further north than they thought looks like we are getting dumped on too.


 15 - 20 cm here , lots of drifting in unusual places because of wind from the east . Just cleared up here now . Beer is tasting good.......again .


----------



## grandview

This side we ended up with 14 inches overnight.


----------



## BC Handyman

Have fun & stay safe guys, over here they talking about this one could dump 15-35cm on you guys.


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;1946665 said:


> 15 - 20 cm here , lots of drifting in unusual places because of wind from the east . Just cleared up here now . Beer is tasting good.......again .


I was watching the radar this morning, I think the snow form 5:30-8:30 was LE that dumped a good 10cm on us. Looks like more all week, not sure where I'm going to put it,


----------



## Mr.Markus

BC Handyman;1946705 said:


> Have fun & stay safe guys, over here they talking about this one could dump 15-35cm on you guys.


I know where the 35 hit....

I actually got stuck today, waited about 20 minutesfor the tow to show up and the thing pulled out. I felt bad and paid him anyway...


----------



## Hysert

Just got in... we got slammed... havent seen that much in a long time... drifts were crazy... got a couple cleanups in the am... zzzźzzzz


----------



## dellwas

Nasty as hell here in Nova Scotia. Started yesterday afternoon, changed to freezing rain, then temp quickly plummeted, -27 with the wind chill Have high winds now. All told about 35cm, all being blown around. Won't be tackling this till noontime at least, high winds till then.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Great, tonight upgraded


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I just went to salt a property, and the manager was waiting there and flagged me down. I was expecting to get in trouble because winter happened, but he said he wanted to let me know that my operator did a great job yesterday even though it snowed so much and cars were all over the lot. Really nice when someone acknowledges the work put in. 

I like big snow like that a few times per year. I think it justifies the cost to the customer.


----------



## SHAWZER

-2 c and sunshine today . Maybe Wiarton Willie will be correct ?


----------



## DeVries

Looks like lots of snow on tap for the next week. Some places don't want their piles moved but by Monday I'm sure they will be wanting them gone.


----------



## BC Handyman

suppose to rain here all week


----------



## GMC Driver

grandview;1946685 said:


> This side we ended up with 14 inches overnight.


That sounds about right - I measured 15" at a site where it seemed consistent (church parking lot, back half gets done at the end of the storm).



DeVries;1947841 said:


> Looks like lots of snow on tap for the next week. Some places don't want their piles moved but by Monday I'm sure they will be wanting them gone.


We're in the same boat - I told Wendy that if anyone calls for removal, book it for April! I don't even want to try scheduling removals right now. Snow tonight/tomorrow. Another dumping on Sunday...

Best part - came home and my son had the lot all cleared out. That was nice!


----------



## Hysert

GMC Driver;1948154 said:


> That sounds about right - I measured 15" at a site where it seemed considstent (church parking lot, back half gets done at the end of the storm).
> 
> We're in the same boat - I told Wendy that if anyone calls for removal, book it for April! I don't even want to try scheduling removals right now. Snow tonight/tomorrow. Another dumping on Sunday...
> 
> Best part - came home and my son had the lot all cleared out. That was nice!


I got a relocate to do already.... no time


----------



## Mr.Markus

I was out blowing back banks all afternoon yesterday after finishing the whole route 6 full pushes in 3 days..

First test of my 3 PTH mod on the tractor. None of my stuff seems flat so this gives my blower a 6 inch oscillation to the normal float of 3 PTH. It works well for the blower and I hope also for the landscape rake and bush hog in the summer. If not the original setting is still there...


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;1948658 said:


> I was out blowing back banks all afternoon yesterday after finishing the whole route 6 full pushes in 3 days..
> 
> First test of my 3 PTH mod on the tractor. None of my stuff seems flat so this gives my blower a 6 inch oscillation to the normal float of 3 PTH. It works well for the blower and I hope also for the landscape rake and bush hog in the summer. If not the original setting is still there...


Most things work great on those orange machines... lol...

Nice warmer day to melt the trucks down and move another load of salt... hopefully thats my last one...


----------



## schrader

EC called for 2cm here today, got close to 10 so much for the almost frozen bay cutting off the LE.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Forget February....

Forget February....

Forget!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

In like a lion


----------



## grandview

Mr.Markus;1948846 said:


> Forget February....
> 
> Forget February....
> 
> Forget!


Why? Canada has 13 holidays in Feb.


----------



## Herm Witte

GMC Driver;1948154 said:


> That sounds about right - I measured 15" at a site where it seemed consistent (church parking lot, back half gets done at the end of the storm).
> 
> We're in the same boat - I told Wendy that if anyone calls for removal, book it for April! I don't even want to try scheduling removals right now. Snow tonight/tomorrow. Another dumping on Sunday...
> 
> Best part - came home and my son had the lot all cleared out. That was nice!


Your comment about your son clearing the lot and the picture bring back fond memories. My dad let me plow the alley behind our house and the church lot nearby from time to time before I was 16. No hydrostatic transmission a stick shift CJ5 Jeep.


----------



## Alpha Property

I know it was posted, and i forgot to register for the heavy equipment show, who had the code for the free passes?


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1948859 said:


> In like a lion


Only problem is that's March.


----------



## greywynd

cet;1948901 said:


> Only problem is that's March.


Jon's wishing February is over already.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

hell's ya. Come on Spring!!!


----------



## schrader

Im with you Jon we just got 15cm and its still snowing, starting to remind me of last year.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1948901 said:


> Only problem is that's March.


I didn't write forget either...


----------



## SHAWZER

If winter is not over in 5 1/2 weeks I am going ground hog hunting in Wiarton . :laughing:


----------



## Triple L

Crazy flurries in the afternoon 2cm meant for yet another full pull...


----------



## cet

I sure don't like the 14 day on TWN.


----------



## potskie

cet;1949270 said:


> I sure don't like the 14 day on TWN.


Me either.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1949270 said:


> I sure don't like the 14 day on TWN.


I try not to look to far ahead. Got home at 4 am because I thought I'd see if I still could salt everything on my own with out any help. Spread well over 100 acres and I won't do it again myself but I did it. Then my parents had scheduled a furnace cleaning and for some reason the guy came to my house at 7:30 and ringed the door bell on a morning I didn't have anything planned and could sleep in. Fun never stops.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

So now Dave is digging a hole 6 feet deep in the backyard


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1949316 said:


> So now Dave is digging a hole 6 feet deep in the backyard


He's in the freezer in the basement waiting until the frost comes out. People who don't stay up for days at a time dont really understand what a piss off getting woken up when you can sleep is.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Sleep schedules play strange games with the body. I have a mandatory site meeting on Friday. I was talking with one of my guys about it yesterday and kept saying "Tomorrow" he had to point out to me that it was Wednesday. I could have sworn yesterday was Thursday.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1949319 said:


> He's in the freezer in the basement waiting until the frost comes out. People who don't stay up for days at a time dont really understand what a piss off getting woken up when you can sleep is.


Everyone I talk to keeps saying how easy the winter has been. I'm through more salt at this point then last year. I got a truck Friday, Tuesday, Wednesday and another today and later today I'm going to phone for tomorrow.

The Public school board has already emailed regarding the bid next year. Right now there are 36 areas with 4-5 schools per area. They're are going to 12 with an average of 20 schools per area. I guess they want rid of the little guy. I'm more then willing to leave.


----------



## Hysert

JD Dave;1949319 said:


> He's in the freezer in the basement waiting until the frost comes out. People who don't stay up for days at a time dont really understand what a piss off getting woken up when you can sleep is.


And i thought i was the only one.. think the wife wants me to take my anger out on her tonight??? Wait that was last night... then i fell asleep with the boy playing monster trucks...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm burning it up too, the late squalls are killing me, everything nicely cleaned and salted then out of nowhere.
Today was the first morning in about 2 weeks that I stopped for breakfast, and I only did that cause I needed the shop furnace to warm up the shop so I could get some minor things fixed up.
I moved my sleeping to the afternoon on the couch in the sun.


----------



## schrader

Its been a very different winter in the snow belt, EC has us down for 188cm of snow as compared to 225 for last year. If February turns out as cold and snowy as they say we are not going to be far off last year. Just hope the winter doesn't drag on in to March or April like it did last year.


----------



## DeVries

We are at 110. Last year we were close to 180, so we could come close as well especially the way the last few storms have been, haven't been any that were "should we salt or plow" ones. All have been plowable.


----------



## greywynd

Huh. I just plowed my driveway for the second time this season tonight. 

Likely the only site in southern ontario with a 15-30 cm trigger.


----------



## cet

schrader;1949567 said:


> Its been a very different winter in the snow belt, EC has us down for 188cm of snow as compared to 225 for last year. If February turns out as cold and snowy as they say we are not going to be far off last year. Just hope the winter doesn't drag on in to March or April like it did last year.


I just go another load of salt from Canadian. Best salt I've seen all year. It looks like bagged salt. He said it was the end of the second pile. Tomorrow they will open the 3rd and final pile so there should be lots to make it through the year. Another load coming tomorrow from Salt Depot. I hope I don't have to order from Draglam again, their salt it crap.


----------



## ff1221

greywynd;1949622 said:


> Huh. I just plowed my driveway for the second time this season tonight.
> 
> Likely the only site in southern ontario with a 15-30 cm trigger.


No there's lots of them with that trigger, usually a lonely shovel jammed in the snowbank at the end of the driveway to go along with it!


----------



## DeVries

cet;1949656 said:


> I just go another load of salt from Canadian. Best salt I've seen all year. It looks like bagged salt. He said it was the end of the second pile. Tomorrow they will open the 3rd and final pile so there should be lots to make it through the year. Another load coming tomorrow from Salt Depot. I hope I don't have to order from Draglam again, their salt it crap.


We've had a few loads from Draglam out of Ayr. Some of the best stuff I have seen in a while. Its the blue stuff, I think it treated but they say its anti caking that they add, just seems to work better than the white salt at these cold temps.


----------



## grandview

Another band coming down from Ontario and dumping a quick 1-2 before 9am


----------



## daveslawns

Another band came through Niagara, started at 530 ended 645...yay morning traffic


----------



## SHAWZER

Anybody know where the OFF button is for the Squall machine ?


----------



## schrader

If you find it let me know, the bay is almost frozen over shouldn't be getting squalls anymore?


----------



## daveslawns

I was pulled over by mto this morning for running a red (yellow). I didnt have my circle check done and my ownership was not signed. He went on to say how much running a red was along w not doing my circle check/not signing my ownership. He asked how much salt I had on and I said maybe a 1 - 1.5 yard. I have a 350 dumper w extra leafs n He said if he was to pull out his scales I would be over weight.....needless to say i was very lucky and he let me go.Im very happy w the outcome since I could of had my plates pulled and a couple thousand in fines.... but how can a 350 dumper w 2.5yard salter be over weight with 1 yard in it? I have a cvor but he said that doesn't matter im over weight n e ways but then let me go...


----------



## greywynd

Depends. Overweight on what? Registered weight on your ownership, maximum gross vehicle weight, axle weight, tire weight capacity? They can check it against any and all of them if they want to be pricks.


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;1950254 said:


> Anybody know where the OFF button is for the Squall machine ?


WTF just looked at the radar no way we should have a squall that strong this time of year, look like we are going to get slammed this afternoon.


----------



## potskie

daveslawns;1950273 said:


> I was pulled over by mto this morning for running a red (yellow). I didnt have my circle check done and my ownership was not signed. He went on to say how much running a red was along w not doing my circle check/not signing my ownership. He asked how much salt I had on and I said maybe a 1 - 1.5 yard. I have a 350 dumper w extra leafs n He said if he was to pull out his scales I would be over weight.....needless to say i was very lucky and he let me go.Im very happy w the outcome since I could of had my plates pulled and a couple thousand in fines.... but how can a 350 dumper w 2.5yard salter be over weight with 1 yard in it? I have a cvor but he said that doesn't matter im over weight n e ways but then let me go...


I'd double check your registration. I run an F250 SRW that's been scaled with a single yrd in and plow on its legal on reg, gvwr, tires and FAWR and RAWR.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The extra leafs will not affect you GVAR. Get in the habit of that circle check, they can be nice if you are at least trying to comply. Sounds like you got a "really" nice one considering he got you running red lights, no paper work, and overweight...lol. Count your blessings....
My answer to the overweight one is always "Sir...I've struggled with it my entire life..."


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha Ha


----------



## DeVries

Weekend is going to be a nitemare. Upgraded to 5-10 Saturday and Sunday with freezing rain/ice pellets. Let's hope that's it for the winter.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

DeVries;1950384 said:


> Weekend is going to be a nitemare. Upgraded to 5-10 Saturday and Sunday with freezing rain/ice pellets. Let's hope that's it for the winter.


You know it won't be. Sunday is now 5-10 as well.


----------



## cet

With these temps there's no reason not to have your paperwork done. Fill it out while the truck is warming up. My guys get paid to fill the book out and the ticket goes to the driver so it gets done.


----------



## Hysert

Daveslawn check your ownership and make sure your weight rating is correct... most factory defaults print out at 3000kgs gcw... ive set my 2500 at 6000kg and the 550 for 14000kgs.. paper work is key to being left alone and back on the road fast.. present all and if it checks out your moving in minutes... 

Think were all getting alittle grumpy with the continuous snow... bare it out boys! Weve had a steady 4 weeks down south not crazy amounts but enough to push and salt daily it seems... February blues are tough for everyone...


----------



## daveslawns

Mr.Markus;1950353 said:


> The extra leafs will not affect you GVAR. Get in the habit of that circle check, they can be nice if you are at least trying to comply. Sounds like you got a "really" nice one considering he got you running red lights, no paper work, and overweight...lol. Count your blessings....
> My answer to the overweight one is always "Sir...I've struggled with it my entire life..."


Yes I know the extra leafs have nothing to do with it, just so the truck doesnt looked bagged out w a load on, simply my mistake for not filling out the log...we were doing snow removal from 10pm-430am then switched into the salter to do a full salt run. Just not enough sleep/not thinking straight, usually always fill it out (which he noticed in my book) I simply got very lucky this morning. I thought I was done like dinner 
, lol I wasnt going to try n crack a joke at the moment just tried to kill him w kindness


----------



## daveslawns

N the light was 100% not red lol I always stop. It turned yellow as I entered n thats what I said but he firmly said no it was red, (this is when I thought I was screwed) he pulled me over 2 mins down the road when I was salting a parking lot


----------



## cet

Was that an older cop you got stopped by.


----------



## potskie

Decided to pre salt last night because of timing... your welcome I scared most of the snow away so far.


----------



## daveslawns

cet;1950660 said:


> Was that an older cop you got stopped by.


 Two younger mto officers. Mid 30's
Is mto able to touch you in a private parking lot? I have heard this rumour before but not 100% sure


----------



## G.Landscape

I am kinda scared, this is the second time my gf has gotten really mad at mother nature since we did get a chance to hang out and the snow hasn't come... I am not sure if i am happy or scared...


----------



## Mr.Markus

potskie;1951082 said:


> Decided to pre salt last night because of timing... your welcome I scared most of the snow away so far.


I did the same... There are some lots in town that look like s&/! though so glad I did. My wife won't drive if the weather looks bad, she went shopping this afternoon so we are about to get hit hard...


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1951117 said:


> I did the same... There are some lots in town that look like s&/! though so glad I did. My wife won't drive if the weather looks bad, she went shopping this afternoon so we are about to get hit hard...


Do you always refer to your credit cards in the first person?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Good oneThumbs Up Lol
FML!


----------



## Alpha Property

My flight leaves at 6am for sunny cayo coco cuba for a week, good luck to everyone pushing and salting here while i m gone


----------



## Mr.Markus

Alpha Property;1951214 said:


> My flight leaves at 6am for sunny cayo coco cuba for a week, good luck to everyone pushing and salting here while i m gone


I have a friend who overwinters between the Tryp and the Colonial.
That sounds like a nice February getaway...


----------



## DeVries

Alpha Property;1951214 said:


> My flight leaves at 6am for sunny cayo coco cuba for a week, good luck to everyone pushing and salting here while i m gone


Ya that's right rub it in why not.


----------



## Mr.Markus

This dusk and dawn stuff is tiring...


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;1951280 said:


> This dusk and dawn stuff is tiring...


Ya no kidding!!! If the temps were alittle warmer everything would be much easier...


----------



## Alpha Property

Mr.Markus;1951233 said:


> I have a friend who overwinters between the Tryp and the Colonial.
> That sounds like a nice February getaway...


Were staying at the Colonial, i ve got my fingers crossed its nice. 
This is my first time to cuba, only once before to Dominican


----------



## BC Handyman

been pouring rain here for days, would have had several feet if it was 2-3c colder.


----------



## Hysert

Storm totally blew just north of us... twn still calling for 2-4 but radar shows clear... easy pessy... light cleanup tonight


----------



## potskie

Hysert;1951652 said:


> Storm totally blew just north of us... twn still calling for 2-4 but radar shows clear... easy pessy... light cleanup tonight


There's another clipper just west of the lakes inbound. You guys getting the not on radar flurries too? Had to salt this am because of em.


----------



## ff1221

Sounds like the whole storm was a dud, another great prediction by EC and TWN, glad I have windows in my house so I don't have to rely on them!


----------



## DeVries

Don't think its over yet. There is another clipper coming towards us and the east wind is blowing fairly strong.


----------



## Ant118

Just got home from full pushes. I don't think it's over just yet for the city. But time will tell lol


----------



## grandview

Congratulations Mr. Markus,you now have fame but will have less fortune by next week. 

Winter Storm Marcus will continue to spread snow and some ice from the eastern Great Lakes into the Northeast. Marcus is the fourth named winter storm in the U.S. in the last two weeks.


----------



## schrader

Of course not a dud for us, 8cm yesterday and another 7cm last night. Not a ton of snow for us but it is real heavy dense snow and all the weekend traffic has packed it down good. With the warm start to the winter I never would have thought we would see this long cold spell through the next month. Hope March is better because February is really staring to suck.


----------



## BC Handyman

you can send some colder temps this way along with some snow, I'm ready & waiting for some more, starting to look like winter is over for me over here.


----------



## SHAWZER

Another 10 cm last night and squalls have not stopped since 6 am , adding 8 cm more . I think I hit the fast-forward instead of OFF button for squall machine .


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I don't think it was a dud, it was hype on a total amount that was possible over 72 hours, and that hype made it sound like craziness would happen quickly


----------



## SHAWZER

Both radars I check show clear skies , snowing real hard cant see very far .


----------



## Mr.Markus

We only got about 5 cm, then the freezing drizzle settled in nice little push and salt run. I actually find weekend storms a little more relaxing. No rush to get the commercials open and most of the weekenders are just happy to see me offering me to come in and have coffee. (Like I have no one else on my route)


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, the ignorance is amazing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Winter storm Marcus will be a dud..all hot air and BS.


----------



## cet

Clean ups tonight


----------



## cet

Started plowing my second school last night when this car pulled in the far driveway. I'm thinking you actually want to park here? Backed up to see what they wanted and this very good looking women gets out of her car. Wants to know if I have time to come over and clear her driveway, it was 2:35am. Usually that's a quick no and I keep going but how could I leave her stranded like that. Over I go, an easy 2 wide 4 deep driveway. Told her $40 and she gives me $50.


----------



## JD Dave

Should we plan the baby shower for 9 months from today? Damn freezing rain and snow. The radar is on crack and that's why I salted.


----------



## BC Handyman

Mr.Markus;1951873 said:


> Winter storm Marcus will be a dud..all hot air and BS.


HAHA, is that what you think or know?


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1951896 said:


> Should we plan the baby shower for 9 months from today? Damn freezing rain and snow. The radar is on crack and that's why I salted.


Fixed that problem years ago. 
This storm is messed. Haven't had any freezing rain yet.


----------



## schrader

Ha ha thats funny I was just thinking how much that sounded like a porn movie, it would have to be Canadian of corse with the snow plow driver.


----------



## G.Landscape

Well a whole lot of nothing around here last night, just a simple salt run to clean up the dusting of snow, some lots were even still clear from previous salting.

if anyone is interested we have this light bar for sale, came with the pile of stuff the guy renting the shop next door left us. Works good, very bright, don't need something this big for our trucks. Give me an offer, i have no idea what this is really worth, new ones seems to be about $400-500 ish.


----------



## edgeair

SHAWZER;1951856 said:


> Both radars I check show clear skies , snowing real hard cant see very far .


Must be all the wind turbines causing interference (don't laugh - too hard, I actually heard something about that on the Weather Channel I believe). I have noticed the radar become less accurate over the last few years. Lots of times it shows heavy snow, and theres nothing. No snow, and we get dumped on.

Only thing I can think of is that they have the beam set too high for how far we are from the sites. To avoid ground clutter closer to them in the city? If so, the radar could be showing whats happening up higher which doesn't mean its actually hitting the ground...

Of course it would have made too much sense to put a radar in a high ground area like Dundalk, but we all know nobody lives north of Caledon or Kitchener right?


----------



## daveslawns

Sleet just stopped, snow just started in Niagara, 
Checked the records, more salting this year compared to last season this time


----------



## Hysert

cet;1951902 said:


> Fixed that problem years ago.
> This storm is messed. Haven't had any freezing rain yet.


Lmao!!! Nice little cleanup tonight whwn all are sleeping....


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave;1951896 said:


> Should we plan the baby shower for 9 months from today? Damn freezing rain and snow. The radar is on crack and that's why I salted.


Same here, we started at noon to salt. What a **** show! Now all that freezing rain and crap. Rather had 20cm of snow, plow a couple times, salt and be done with it. guess clean-up tonight and salt again. 7 rounds of salt for the GTA they had on the news.....salt shortage here I come!


----------



## cet

CGM Inc.;1952114 said:


> Same here, we started at noon to salt. What a **** show! Now all that freezing rain and crap. Rather had 20cm of snow, plow a couple times, salt and be done with it. guess clean-up tonight and salt again. 7 rounds of salt for the GTA they had on the news.....salt shortage here I come!


I got a load of salt Thursday from Canadian. The driver told me that they had just finished the 2nd of 3 piles. I don't see salt running short this year.


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet;1952119 said:


> I got a load of salt Thursday from Canadian. The driver told me that they had just finished the 2nd of 3 piles. I don't see salt running short this year.


I hope not! Draglam and everyone is trying to get rit off salt too.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just finished cleaning up, twn says no more weather. I started dropping salt and it starts snowing again lol FML


----------



## Mr.Markus

That is what January-feb have been for me. I get up this time of the morning, it's clear the moon is out, I load up salt my first site and in comes some squall that lasts till 8am


----------



## SHAWZER

I was starting to believe in TWN and King city radar , stupid me .


----------



## daveslawns

Holy lake effect


----------



## Triple L

This was pretty awesome snow! 2" of fluff, couldn't ask for a nicer night


----------



## daveslawns

Just measured 7" of fluff n still snowing
So much for 1cm


----------



## ff1221

cet;1952119 said:


> I got a load of salt Thursday from Canadian. The driver told me that they had just finished the 2nd of 3 piles. I don't see salt running short this year.


Shipping lanes are open for the most part and ships are still going in and out of Goderich so there shouldn't be any shortage.


----------



## BC Handyman

Gas prices going up for you guys out east? Here it went up 4-6 cents just the other day.


----------



## edgeair

BC Handyman;1953000 said:


> Gas prices going up for you guys out east? Here it went up 4-6 cents just the other day.


Up 14 cents overnight last week


----------



## BC Handyman

edgeair;1953005 said:


> Up 14 cents overnight last week


Wow, I guess I know whats coming for us over next week or 2 then, it's news like that I wish I had a yard I could put a tank in.


----------



## G.Landscape

Well it was almost a perfect day. 2" of fluff in kitchener but less than an inch in waterloo. Spent the morning stacking piles in the skid steer and headed back when bells and lights start flashing and machine shuts down. 

Manual tells me a transmission issue.... I don't think this is going to be a cheap fix  Now just waiting in the cold for a truck and float!


----------



## DeVries

Its still snowing here. Started yesterday and hasn't stopped. Kind of had enough now. I need a few days of sun


----------



## daveklassen

Solid 8-9" for us in Niagara. What a **** show. One cm on WN and it's been snowing all day. At least it was nice and light stuff. Complaints at our condos about how high the piles are and views being obstructed but no one wants to pay to have them removed!


----------



## potskie

daveklassen;1953170 said:


> Solid 8-9" for us in Niagara. What a **** show. One cm on WN and it's been snowing all day. At least it was nice and light stuff. Complaints at our condos about how high the piles are and views being obstructed but no one wants to pay to have them removed!


I know your pain. They seem to think it's magic or something like we can nod like genie and make it all vanish.

One I do is not happy with my showing up at 9 am the last couple storms..... Problem is there is no where to put snow now until cars leave the lot so I can push up onto the lawn in front of where they were. Warned em, Gave em a price for removal or blow back and they turned it down.


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;1953120 said:


> Its still snowing here. Started yesterday and hasn't stopped. Kind of had enough now. I need a few days of sun


F $&(ING lake effect... are grown men allowed to cry... figure we got close to 10inch... dame green spot on the radar sat on us all day.... gonna sleep and run through everything in the am... i would really like to watch some tv one night. Now i know how schrader feels


----------



## G.Landscape

potskie;1953196 said:


> I know your pain. They seem to think it's magic or something like we can nod like genie and make it all vanish.
> 
> One I do is not happy with my showing up at 9 am the last couple storms..... Problem is there is no where to put snow now until cars leave the lot so I can push up onto the lawn in front of where they were. Warned em, Gave em a price for removal or blow back and they turned it down.


Got pretty lucky with the one contract we have right now, I tell the property manager we will be there at 10am and he is there to get all the cars moved so we can put the snow where it needs to go, by far one of the better apartment contracts yet.


----------



## daveslawns

Hysert;1953202 said:


> F $&(ING lake effect... are grown men allowed to cry... figure we got close to 10inch... dame green spot on the radar sat on us all day.... gonna sleep and run through everything in the am... i would really like to watch some tv one night. Now i know how schrader feels


I love it, 
10" of fluff , keep it coming. Nothing better
Build the pile up n hauler away. Great start to February compared to January


----------



## Hysert

daveslawns;1953238 said:


> I love it,
> 10" of fluff , keep it coming. Nothing better
> Build the pile up n hauler away. Great start to February compared to January


I hear ya in that sense. Now we got 2 relocated to do! They wont pay for haulage... just hate running around dduring daytime storms...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert;1953202 said:


> F $&(ING lake effect... are grown men allowed to cry... figure we got close to 10inch... dame green spot on the radar sat on us all day.... gonna sleep and run through everything in the am... i would really like to watch some tv one night. Now i know how schrader feels


Walking Dead is back on...thought I saw you on it last night.


----------



## GMC Driver

St. Catharines ended up with over 30 cm. Just glad my route isn't there - the guy that does it was whining all day.

We had a solid 10+cm on the south end of the peninsula.

A nice sunny day would be good - salt is working, glad we went out Sunday morning. We had ice pellets from noon to after 5 in the afternoon - maybe added up to an inch. When we started plowing it just peeled right off. Beet juice was working great!

Did one haul off-site last week, one more to do this week. And rumblings of a few more. When the PO shows up, they will be scheduled in.

A sunny day and a full night of sleep would be nice. Since last Sunday, think I've had a total of 20 hours. Between plowing, loader work, and repairs - I'm exhausted.


----------



## SHAWZER

20 hours sleep in 2 days. I would like that .  ........ I know what you mean .


----------



## schrader

Sleep sounds good, nice to have no snow today might get some sleep tonight. The bay is frozen over might help cut off some the LE because there is lots of cold air coming.


----------



## Triple L

You guys are lucky, a good 8 hrs of hauling for me tonight... it's all good though, can't complain... that's why we use tractors to grab the coffee LOL


----------



## SHAWZER

I don't trust the radars anymore , I will still be up every hour peeking out the window .


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

SHAWZER;1953511 said:


> I don't trust the radars anymore , I will still be up every hour peeking out the window .


Yeah, sucks when you can't trust the radar!!!!


----------



## Ant118

Pristine PM ltd;1954454 said:


> Yeah, sucks when you can't trust the radar!!!!


Only thing you can trust is a drive out or look out your window lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Guy here in Sunnybrook after the Pto let go on his snowblower and hit him in the head. They found him laying in the middle of the road....

Watching Global news and the Prezler Law firm slip and fall baiting commercial comes on....makes me laugh cause I used to maintain a commercial property for the guy.


----------



## Hysert

Ant118;1954583 said:


> Only thing you can trust is a drive out or look out your window lol


Its been really dark over the lake all day... kinda scared to look out tonight!!! Trusty radar shows clear???


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

plow salt nap haul nap invoice repeat

toolcat has a fuel shut off solinoid go and it stopped the machine in the middle of a sidewalk with a lamp post and a hedge on the other side. had to winch it out. then getting to with when you cant start the machine is a real job. 

looks like chad bought a real nice tractor. I got a cheque from the sales man for commission yesterday  LOL

had a snow clump / ice clump fall while loading snow with bobcat. thought it fell off but it was behind the cab. Lifted arms again and it popped the back window and shattered. I thought the gg where shooting at me. 

The town and fire dept went on a hydrant spree telling people they have to clear their hydrants. All of a sudden that is apparently my problem. Its not that we burried them or even plowed near them its just that we have enough snow on the ground to almost cover them. I dont mind the extra $ and work but its the random calls when you are trying to have a quick nap. I need to find a better solution for calls. I hate not answering the phone I dont like things going to voice mail. Its almost to the point I need to get my own cell and leave the existing number forwarded or something. I also get alot of calls for new work. The last few weeks has really weeded out the weak around here. 

Anyone have issues with the square blocks on the hla blades that screw in and run the diverter. Mine seem to be getting corroded and are now blowing a fuse here and there it seems


----------



## edgeair

Anybody running into snags this year on dump locations for snow? Used to haul into the gravel pits here, but they all stopped taking it this year citing MOE enforcement threats and requiring major paperwork to be legal. Too many people on the government payroll maybe?


----------



## schrader

MIDTOWNPC;1954717 said:


> plow salt nap haul nap invoice repeat
> 
> toolcat has a fuel shut off solinoid go and it stopped the machine in the middle of a sidewalk with a lamp post and a hedge on the other side. had to winch it out. then getting to with when you cant start the machine is a real job.
> 
> looks like chad bought a real nice tractor. I got a cheque from the sales man for commission yesterday  LOL
> 
> had a snow clump / ice clump fall while loading snow with bobcat. thought it fell off but it was behind the cab. Lifted arms again and it popped the back window and shattered. I thought the gg where shooting at me.
> 
> The town and fire dept went on a hydrant spree telling people they have to clear their hydrants. All of a sudden that is apparently my problem. Its not that we burried them or even plowed near them its just that we have enough snow on the ground to almost cover them. I dont mind the extra $ and work but its the random calls when you are trying to have a quick nap. I need to find a better solution for calls. I hate not answering the phone I dont like things going to voice mail. Its almost to the point I need to get my own cell and leave the existing number forwarded or something. I also get alot of calls for new work. The last few weeks has really weeded out the weak around here.
> 
> Anyone have issues with the square blocks on the hla blades that screw in and run the diverter. Mine seem to be getting corroded and are now blowing a fuse here and there it seems


Dean make sure its sealed well where the wire goes in to the block and put some dielectric grease inside and you will never have any issues. You can get the connectors and Princess Auto.


----------



## Triple L

Yeah I had a problem with myn the other week the wing would work sporadically... opened it up, filled it with di electric grease and haven't had a problem since 

The amount of work your always picking up amazes me dean!


----------



## DeVries

Mike this is the radar you should always check. It is way more accurate than E.C's. it picks up the humidity in the air even. For those days like yesterday when it snowed all day but the E.C radar didn't pick it up.

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=BUF&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=yes


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;1955079 said:


> Mike this is the radar you should always check. It is way more accurate than E.C's. it picks up the humidity in the air even. For those days like yesterday when it snowed all day but the E.C radar didn't pick it up.
> 
> http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=BUF&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=yes


Ya EC showed the LE the other day, but the green spot wasnt moving allday.... i was beging to think the site was down or my phone was frozen... lol.. thanks Pal!!!


----------



## Hysert

Triple L;1954890 said:


> Yeah I had a problem with myn the other week the wing would work sporadically... opened it up, filled it with di electric grease and haven't had a problem since
> 
> The amount of work your always picking up amazes me dean!


Dean is the bestest!!!! Had to throw that in!!!

Anyone going to equipment show in march??


----------



## Hysert

mom came over for dinner and cooked a good old Dutch meal.. 

Ate smacalick...


----------



## daveslawns

Whats everyones hourly price for Stacking piles on site w a skidsteer or loader ? I usually charge a minimum 4hrs but im having a few clients questioning.. let alone if I have to haul it away


----------



## SHAWZER

DeVries;1955079 said:


> Mike this is the radar you should always check. It is way more accurate than E.C's. it picks up the humidity in the air even. For those days like yesterday when it snowed all day but the E.C radar didn't pick it up.
> 
> http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=BUF&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=yes


 Thanks for the Radar site . Added it to my list ....Thumbs Up


----------



## DeVries

Hysert;1955220 said:


> mom came over for dinner and cooked a good old Dutch meal..
> 
> Ate smacalick...


Didn't know your wore wooden shoes. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;1955378 said:


> Didn't know your wore wooden shoes. Welcome to the club.


Lol.. wooden head, wooden shoes, wooden listen... if ya ant dutch u ant much!!!

Had a customer com back about relocate saying im piling the snow so we can make more money moving it later??? My response was.. ya i want to sit in a loader instead of sleeping....


----------



## edgeair

Hysert;1955385 said:


> Lol.. wooden head, wooden shoes, wooden listen... if ya ant dutch u ant much!!!
> 
> Had a customer com back about relocate saying im piling the snow so we can make more money moving it later??? My response was.. ya i want to sit in a loader instead of sleeping....


Your response should have been to ask if they wanted it hauled now. Presumably you are stacking to see if you can make it through the winter without hauling - correct?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Depending on how much snow there is to move, I charge $90/hr skidsteer $110/hr back hoe, $130/hr loader. 4 hrs min + floating charges. $90/hr for trucks. That's just my prices, everyone is different.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

i just find it easier to charge by the load or for the job. We have a free dump site, and our only cost is the dump truck and diesel/wear tear.

$350 to $400 per load.


----------



## daveslawns

R.G.PEEL;1955451 said:


> Depending on how much snow there is to move, I charge $90/hr skidsteer $110/hr back hoe, $130/hr loader. 4 hrs min + floating charges. $90/hr for trucks. That's just my prices, everyone is different.


Pretty much same for me, 100hr skid . 150hr loader. I think there just being cheap, every other customer is very pleased w our prices n the job being done. Always those few who just have to complain I guess, I dont loose sleep over it lol


----------



## daveslawns

Pristine PM ltd;1955454 said:


> i just find it easier to charge by the load or for the job. We have a free dump site, and our only cost is the dump truck and diesel/wear tear.
> 
> $350 to $400 per load.


Obviously includes machine to load right?

Thats great you have a free place to dump, dump sites r becoming few n far between


----------



## edgeair

Pristine PM ltd;1955454 said:


> i just find it easier to charge by the load or for the job. We have a free dump site, and our only cost is the dump truck and diesel/wear tear.
> 
> $350 to $400 per load.


How far are you hauling?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Dump site is in Scarborough, so two hour round trip. I should clarify, we relocated 99% of stuff.

We only remove from small downtown sites. We often can't do the work at night, so traffic is horrible. 

Most sites have less then 3 loads on them.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

And yes, that is for the dump truck, dump fee, loader, and driver.


----------



## daveslawns

Ok that makes sense. Most of my sites r a 15-20min round trip to dump which is great. All snow removal offsite is done at night. I dont think I could ever do it during the day without losing my sh!t in traffic, good on you lol


----------



## cet

No way you're getting 400 for a triaxle here. We hauled 30 last year in 8 hours. No way they were paying 12k.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1955534 said:


> No way you're getting 400 for a triaxle here. We hauled 30 last year in 8 hours. No way they were paying 12k.


Haha I called jon and talked to him cause I can haul over 30 loads in less than 8 hrs also... if your lucky to get $200 you'll be killin it... I prefer daytime hauling maybe it's just me but the trucks are a whole lot cheaper


----------



## Triple L

Potski: just seen your tractor going down homer Watson... how many driveways are you able to do with that thing? I see it everywhere lol


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Vastly different scopes guys. For 30 loads, like Chad says it will be in the 200/load range but if it is one of Jons condos with only 3 loads, nobody is going to bring a loader and truck for 3x200. That's why I only price by the hour, or lump sum for the entire scope.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Hauling*

Stratford`s going rates, 80.00 per hr 2yd loader, 80 per hr per 22yd truck, 10.00 per load dump site fee.
Average 6 loads an hour with 2 trucks....

Cheap eh....


----------



## G.Landscape

We do some daytime relocation at a few commercials during the day, and as long as we are not there between 7:30-9am there is never an issue, and can usually move around 30 loads per day. 

With hauling off site we are generally 20-30mins round trip to dump. We will try and wait to have a few small sites together to haul since sending equipment and trucks to haul 3 or 4 loads is a waste of money.

I miss our backhoe for loading as reach height and the bucket size were better then our skids but in every other way the machine was sucked and was super expensive.


----------



## grandview

Anyone getting snow now ? Map shows it heading from your way to mine.Just seeing if its hitting the ground.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yep,, 2cm's, salt will kill it later


----------



## greywynd

One thing I do miss about snow is the loader I had for a couple years. 

One site I averaged 20 loads/hour. 4-5 tri-axless, dumpsite a block away, and either 3 or 4 buckets would overflow the truck. We'd also have a pickup with a v-plow, and either a skid to tidy up dribbles and leftovers, letting me strictly focus on loading trucks.


----------



## daveslawns

Shes snowing good, trucks loaded sitting in the shop ready to go, wn says 1cm theres atleast 3 cm


----------



## Ant118

daveslawns;1955613 said:


> Shes snowing good, trucks loaded sitting in the shop ready to go, wn says 1cm theres atleast 3 cm


Same I'm the grimsby/beamsville area


----------



## grandview

Hit here about 15 minutes ago.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Seems to be done now. I just salted while it's -2. Later on I don't think it will be as effective as the temperature is supposed to plunge. 

It's about the time of year that the media comes up with a name like "Polar Vortex" or "Weather Bomb" to describe what happens in Canada every February lol


----------



## Hysert

R.G.PEEL;1955673 said:


> Seems to be done now. I just salted while it's -2. Later on I don't think it will be as effective as the temperature is supposed to plunge.
> 
> It's about the time of year that the media comes up with a name like "Polar Vortex" or "Weather Bomb" to describe what happens in Canada every February lol


Lol... funny.. just did the same.. should stay wet till am probably go out around 4 and lay some traction... gonna be killer cold apparently tmr


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Yeah, I think tomorrow is a good day to sit in front of the fireplace and price summer work!


----------



## daveslawns

Hysert;1955699 said:


> Lol... funny.. just did the same.. should stay wet till am probably go out around 4 and lay some traction... gonna be killer cold apparently tmr


-27 w windchill. Lil nip


----------



## Hysert

Kinda almost got caught thismorning... if we had gotten another half inch or so probably would have had to push... salt ate it pritty quick... watched the temp drop 4 degrees in 2 hrs...


----------



## Triple L

Full plow here, stupid midnight flurrie


----------



## cet

Triple L;1956088 said:


> Full plow here, stupid midnight flurrie


With that new pumpkin I bet you were like a kid in a candy store. 
Does it have a learning seat so you could bring Cinderella or did she get to sleep. pumpkin:


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That special ride along is for Valentines day


----------



## daveslawns

We pretty much did a full push, nice n fluffy. Calling for another 2-4cm today, bring er on


----------



## SHAWZER

Triple L;1956088 said:


> Full plow here, stupid midnight flurrie


Easy night until 4 am , then squalls and high winds added 8-10 cm to the 5 cm on the ground . Temps sure dropped quick . ...


----------



## G.Landscape

Yea woke up ready for a salt and ended up a full push. So happy with the guys we have, one call to each and they picked up first time, were all out within 30mins.


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;1956549 said:


> Easy night until 4 am , then squalls and high winds added 8-10 cm to the 5 cm on the ground . Temps sure dropped quick . ...


Ya I went in at 3 AM barely enough to shovel, then the front passed with a blast of snow and the winds came up and the temps went down. What a miserable day here snow is blowing every where, bay is frozen over but still getting some squalls not sure how that works.

come in spring.


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1956130 said:


> That special ride along is for Valentines day


And a shovel wrapped with a bow...

We only got a couple cm, enough for a push and light salt.
I let my rural driveways blow in this afternoon, then went and opened them up for when they get home. A couple of them I think caught every flake in the County, full 3' deep, no drift here and there...just full.


----------



## ff1221

This is how I spent a cold day in Bruce County, local plumber lost his shop and tools but nobody hurt. Thank god we didn't get much snow overnight but LE all day.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1956112 said:


> With that new pumpkin I bet you were like a kid in a candy store.
> Does it have a learning seat so you could bring Cinderella or did she get to sleep. pumpkin:


The day I bought it I actually picked her up from work in it... I never told her I bought it and she had no idea... lucky for me she loves it and approved of the purchase so life is still good hahaha


----------



## daveslawns

Triple L;1956672 said:


> The day I bought it I actually picked her up from work in it... I never told her I bought it and she had no idea... lucky for me she loves it and approved of the purchase so life is still good hahaha


Shes a keeper


----------



## JD Dave

daveslawns;1956727 said:


> Shes a keeper


If you've ever seen Chad eat you'd wonder how he ever found a women. Lol. Saw Dean today was a little concerned but after a quick nap during lunch he came back to life.


----------



## Mr.Markus

daveslawns;1956727 said:


> Shes a keeper


Wonder how long before he slips one past the keeper?

Hockey/soccer change up...get it?


----------



## SHAWZER

Glad I did not have to start any of the plugged in loaders today , they always fire right up but make awful groining sounds for awhile . Going to be burning lots of firewood this week .


----------



## G.Landscape

Nice warm one out today, spot salted a few areas where cars were yesterday knowing full well its not going to do anything but maybe it will provide some traction and melt when it warms up.

also this is very funny. http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne...-leads-to-drug-bust-in-the-netherlands/45380/


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1956820 said:


> If you've ever seen Chad eat you'd wonder how he ever found a women. Lol. Saw Dean today was a little concerned but after a quick nap during lunch he came back to life.


I guess knowing he'd hardly get a chance to talk he made the best of the situation.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1956820 said:


> If you've ever seen Chad eat you'd wonder how he ever found a women. Lol. Saw Dean today was a little concerned but after a quick nap during lunch he came back to life.


Coming from the guy that had his burger and 2 beers done before we hardly got started... LOL

Hopefully dean is feeling a little better today


----------



## Triple L

cet;1957018 said:


> I guess knowing he'd hardly get a chance to talk he made the best of the situation.


LOL I couldn't even text you while he was in my truck


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1957061 said:


> LOL I couldn't even text you while he was in my truck


Oh you texted plenty as we were drifting in and out of lanes. I'm not sure I like Chris anymore. Chad was right it was the bestest burger. The beer was really good also.


----------



## JD Dave

Can anyone help this young guy Chad out. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1957217#post1957217


----------



## Triple L

Your something else dave...

Yesterday you realized how long we've been friends for eh? Lol

Pretty funny looking back how things change over the years...


----------



## cet

It is amazing to think how many friends we've all made. More then once guys from plowsite have come to bail me out. The sad part is how fast time really goes. My youngest is 14 on Sunday. Doesn't seem that long ago I went home for lunch.


----------



## grandview

JD,I forgot


----------



## Triple L

cet;1957520 said:


> My youngest is 14 on Sunday. Doesn't seem that long ago I went home for lunch.


Now that cracked me up!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Life goes by way to fast, you blink and ten years have gone by. My mom passed away over Christmas, and it has really caused my to look at life differently. 

My dad has Alzheimer's, and he thinks he is my brother. Life has a f'd up way about it. I am only 32, and I have known many of you longer then I have known my best friends, and like Chris said, many of you have helped me many times in the past.

Make the most of life, make the most of the moments, don't let the little things bug you, appreciate the good, ignore the bad, and know you are a hypocrite, but try at least.

People with 9-5 jobs, I wonder if they are happier then we are, or if they are miserable. We are blessed to have the time off when mother nature allows, and when it doesn't, that's life I guess.

Spring will be here before we know it, and we will find something else to b'tch about. We will then repeat!

Anyway, Chad's Niagara Falls post is a reminder of how far we all have come, and the future looks bright!


----------



## JD Dave

Well said Jon. I thought the Niagra Falls thread was pretty good. You should be proud Chad.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I agree well said.
Sorry to hear about your mom Jon. It is a defining moment in your life. 
My dad passed away when I was 31, and I still have moments when I think "I haven't seen him in a while, I should stop in." They are never really gone in a sense.
We do joke but lotta love in this thread....


----------



## Mr.Markus

...annnnd cue the snow.


----------



## McGaw

Have dinner. Look outside and there's 4" within 2 hours. Coming down real good now


----------



## G.Landscape

Was a nice 2" push, everything cleaning up nice.....then BAM! 5;30 flurries....and BAM! there goes a wing spring! Great night!


----------



## Hysert

Pristine PM ltd;1957657 said:


> Life goes by way to fast, you blink and ten years have gone by. My mom passed away over Christmas, and it has really caused my to look at life differently.
> 
> My dad has Alzheimer's, and he thinks he is my brother. Life has a f'd up way about it. I am only 32, and I have known many of you longer then I have known my best friends, and like Chris said, many of you have helped me many times in the past.
> 
> Make the most of life, make the most of the moments, don't let the little things bug you, appreciate the good, ignore the bad, and know you are a hypocrite, but try at least.
> 
> People with 9-5 jobs, I wonder if they are happier then we are, or if they are miserable. We are blessed to have the time off when mother nature allows, and when it doesn't, that's life I guess.
> 
> Spring will be here before we know it, and we will find something else to b'tch about. We will then repeat!
> 
> Anyway, Chad's Niagara Falls post is a reminder of how far we all have come, and the future looks bright!


Well said Jon!!! My dads been gone for 10yrs now.. never smoked nor drank and was full of cancer at 64... always clashed with him up to my late teens then it got better after the last time he swung at me at 16... on his death bed i remember pick him off the floor weighing in at 100lbs and wanting to wash the cars and go to market something he absolutely hated... he died right before i got married and now if he could be around would be great... after his death i took care of my mom for 8yrs... its my boys 5th b-day this weekend and offen wonder cant the clock slow down? As a teen time was like watching paint dry now it drys instantly... cherish your momments folks!!! Turning 8 3/4 at the end of the month.. hopen to see 36 next yr


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Had an odd issue, what would you have done?

Plowing a church that is surrounded by ravine, guy walks up, drunk, 3am, and says "can I plow him a road to his house so his feet don't get snow covered". I laugh and say that the city wouldn't like that and all the best. I pull away, see him run into the cemetery, and fall 3 times, and disappear. 

-7 out, and like I said, surrounded by ravine, I call the cops, and explain the situation, they come, ask a lot of questions about his description, and send in the K9 unit. 


I called in this morning and they didn't know anything. I feel stupid because he was probably fine, but yeah, if I heard a body was found the next morning...


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Pristine PM ltd;1958087 said:


> Had an odd issue, what would you have done?
> 
> Plowing a church that is surrounded by ravine, guy walks up, drunk, 3am, and says "can I plow him a road to his house so his feet don't get snow covered". I laugh and say that the city wouldn't like that and all the best. I pull away, see him run into the cemetery, and fall 3 times, and disappear.
> 
> -7 out, and like I said, surrounded by ravine, I call the cops, and explain the situation, they come, ask a lot of questions about his description, and send in the K9 unit.
> 
> I called in this morning and they didn't know anything. I feel stupid because he was probably fine, but yeah, if I heard a body was found the next morning...


You're probably made the right call calling the cops like you said you wouldn't want to find out he's dead in the morning. I had somewhat of a similar situation this morning. I was plowing this house that I sub for and the meth head sketchy neighbour comes out looks at me for a minute and then looses it and tells Me I've been putting all the snow from the driveway on his walkway even though it's the city side walk machine that does it, anyways long story short apparently Im putting the snow in the right place according to everyone including the land lord. I think I'm just gonna blow the snow over his walk way and give er out of there in h range if he comes out screaming because trust me he's a scary guy. By the way congrats on the new kubota/metal pless Chad I was just wondering how do you like the Agrimax live edge compared to an HLA snowing? Thanks.


----------



## cet

grandview;1957522 said:


> JD,I forgot


Your wife didn't throw a big party for your 50th?


----------



## potskie

Those live edges sure clean up! I stopped to watch one in Belmont village this am and man that thing left some clean pavement.

Loved the 5 am squall followed by the 6 am squall then the 7 am squall. Plowed half my lots twice this am. I don't know how you guys right on the shore do it daily. I'd be a zombie.


----------



## schrader

Its so windy here now I don't even know if the snow is hitting the ground, sure is going to suck shovelling the walks in the morning. Ya I feel like a zombie, this winter is taking its toll on me and my staff.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1958141 said:


> Your wife didn't throw a big party for your 50th?


I have vodoo weather doll of you and I just stuck the 30 cm pin in it for you.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I am fine I was just a little tired. I hauled all night, had a nap in the truck then plowed then salted. It was what I like to refer to as supertrooper mode. 

Apparently I was hungry though. After that burger I went home to a big plate of spaghetti. 

I hope you guys didnt forget your sweethearts. I got to take mine out last night for dinner last night as grandma watched jrplow. 

Thanks for tuning up the blade on the kubota chad. Made the world of a difference. Brent used it today and said you can baby sit any of our equipment any time. 

We got the case tractor back and the blade is direct hydraulics blizzard 8611.
Its alot better. We plumbed it into the joystick and then combined the wings to one remote and saved a remote for the snow blower. We also removed the lower cylinder and top mounted it so it will not unhook the claw and it also has downpressure if needed. Mounted simlar to a metal pless cylinder.
Its like having a new blade and it did well today also. I think they called for 1-3 over night and we got 20cms. Where there were drifts and the snow that came off the factory roof we had 30 to 40cm in places. I like these events especially on weekends because the majority of our work is closed.
After today it honestly looks like we didnt haul in some places.

Kingston has a snow squall warning


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1958309 said:


> I have vodoo weather doll of you and I just stuck the 30 cm pin in it for you.


I think you grabbed the -30 degree pin by mistake. Old age does funny things.


----------



## grandview

Not sure about you guys,but these bands keep coming and drop 1-2 inches each time.


----------



## SHAWZER

I was always told to share .....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JD Dave;1958309 said:


> I have vodoo weather doll of you and I just stuck the 30 cm pin in it for you.


I figured any doll of yours would pop if you did that!

I'm looking forward to summer now. Could really use some sun! I've started bidding on dirt and rock, so I feel like there's a light at the end of the tunnel. The differences in price are interesting sometimes. I just lost a project for Markham where I was $199000 and the low bid was $94000. I have a similar project for Markham, with a similar amount of work and material. I priced the same rates and was low bid by $90000. I'm interested to see how the winner does it.


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1958585 said:


> I figured any doll of yours would pop if you did that!
> 
> I'm looking forward to summer now. Could really use some sun! I've started bidding on dirt and rock, so I feel like there's a light at the end of the tunnel. The differences in price are interesting sometimes. I just lost a project for Markham where I was $199000 and the low bid was $94000. I have a similar project for Markham, with a similar amount of work and material. I priced the same rates and was low bid by $90000. I'm interested to see how the winner does it.


My uncle used to be the VP of engineering for Trans Canada Pipelines. Their policy is to throw the low bid out and everyone knew it. If there were 2 really low bids they would interview the second low bidder and ask them how they expect to complete the project at that price.
When I go to York Region snow bid openings there are always multiple bids being opened. The best one's are the road construction. 5 guys would be almost 5 million and the low guy is less the 3.


----------



## rooferdave

cet;1958757 said:


> My uncle used to be the VP of engineering for Trans Canada Pipelines. Their policy is to throw the low bid out and everyone knew it. If there were 2 really low bids they would interview the second low bidder and ask them how they expect to complete the project at that price.
> When I go to York Region snow bid openings there are always multiple bids being opened. The best one's are the road construction. 5 guys would be almost 5 million and the low guy is less the 3.


I find the throw out the bid policy kind of odd, on the big jobs I bid on there is always a bid and performance bond required with your bid. If the low guy cannot do it the next in line gets it and the bonding company makes up the difference.


----------



## edgeair

rooferdave;1958769 said:


> I find the throw out the bid policy kind of odd, on the big jobs I bid on there is always a bid and performance bond required with your bid. If the low guy cannot do it the next in line gets it and the bonding company makes up the difference.


It has to do with getting value of what you are paying for. A job can be done many ways. If you underbid to get the job, its not a case of not finishing, but finishing it in such a way that you cut corners etc. The job may be finished, but it won't be finished well and won't last.

As a roofer, I am sure you understand this as you likely have had to rip up more than one roof that wasn't done right and had to be replaced prematurely.

I see this lots with tenders. School boards are notorious for picking the low bid around here. Many times I wonder how they can do the job for the price. Some bids wouldn't even put fuel in the vehicles and operators in the seats, let alone insurance, wear and tear, depreciation, or, heaven forbid, profit.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1958391 said:


> I think you grabbed the -30 degree pin by mistake. Old age does funny things.


I think you could be right. Not much fun cleaning up all the drifted snow off of buildings this morning.


----------



## rooferdave

edgeair;1958773 said:


> It has to do with getting value of what you are paying for. A job can be done many ways. If you underbid to get the job, its not a case of not finishing, but finishing it in such a way that you cut corners etc. The job may be finished, but it won't be finished well and won't last.
> 
> As a roofer, I am sure you understand this as you likely have had to rip up more than one roof that wasn't done right and had to be replaced prematurely.
> 
> I see this lots with tenders. School boards are notorious for picking the low bid around here. Many times I wonder how they can do the job for the price. Some bids wouldn't even put fuel in the vehicles and operators in the seats, let alone insurance, wear and tear, depreciation, or, heaven forbid, profit.


As to cutting corners us that not what the prrformance bond and onsite engineer/ inspecter and 100 pluse page of specs with a ccdc contract? Or is it different with you guys? The roofing I do involves historic restoration and I am a named sub on the bids for jobs such as queens park Osgoode hall and such


----------



## edgeair

rooferdave;1958797 said:


> As to cutting corners us that not what the prrformance bond and onsite engineer/ inspecter and 100 pluse page of specs with a ccdc contract? Or is it different with you guys? The roofing I do involves historic restoration and I am a named sub on the bids for jobs such as queens park Osgoode hall and such


Yes, that process can detect some things. Many jobs do not have onsite inspectors or engineers, and even if they do, there are always still opportunities to cut corners if the almighty dollar influences.

If one bid is dramatically lower than everyone else, there is a reason. Either they don't want to be profitable (won't be around to provide warranty?), or they plan to cut corners. That or they plan to make it up on "job extras". To have a broad policy of tossing the low bid I don't think does justice to anybody without investigating further.

In some of the school board and private tenders, I see the job not being done to spec by the low bidders. In most cases they are not being held to the standard expected by the tender, and are being let away with it. This may not apply in jobs you work on, but happens frequently otherwise.


----------



## Hysert

R.G.PEEL;1958585 said:


> I figured any doll of yours would pop if you did that!
> 
> I'm looking forward to summer now. Could really use some sun! I've started bidding on dirt and rock, so I feel like there's a light at the end of the tunnel. The differences in price are interesting sometimes. I just lost a project for Markham where I was $199000 and the low bid was $94000. I have a similar project for Markham, with a similar amount of work and material. I priced the same rates and was low bid by $90000. I'm interested to see how the winner does it.


Wow... you guys must have a impressive buisness and payrole to do jobs like that... im just 4 guys 5 including me and hope to stay that way!!! Couldn't imagine having to worry about as much as some of you do!!! Vary impressed... i dont know how Jon manages 130+ employees... i find managing ppl harder then actually doing the work.... ive been in business 10yrs now and have grown every year! Vary good luck to all of you!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1958777 said:


> I think you could be right. Not much fun cleaning up all the drifted snow off of buildings this morning.


I know for a fact that my old blizzard plow would not have gone through most of the driveways I did with the vxt this morning. Wish I could've done a vid, the way the wind was blowing the snow was flying a min of 40' off my plow.


----------



## Hysert

I hope you guys didnt forget your sweethearts. I got to take mine out last night for dinner last night as grandma watched jrplow.


----------



## Hysert

Hysert;1958934 said:


> I hope you guys didnt forget your sweethearts. I got to take mine out last night for dinner last night as grandma watched jrplow.[/
> QUOTE]
> 
> Dean enjoy the young days with JR.. They go quick... we got 12, 5 yr olds coming today for a party... talk to all in 2 days once were done cleaning... lol... MrT is pumped!!!


----------



## grandview

Hysert;1958934 said:


> I hope you guys didnt forget your sweethearts. I got to take mine out last night for dinner last night as grandma watched jrplow.


And you'll be back in 9 months with the new baby pix.Thumbs Up


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hysert;1958906 said:


> Wow... you guys must have a impressive buisness and payrole to do jobs like that... im just 4 guys 5 including me and hope to stay that way!!! Couldn't imagine having to worry about as much as some of you do!!! Vary impressed... i dont know how Jon manages 130+ employees... i find managing ppl harder then actually doing the work.... ive been in business 10yrs now and have grown every year! Vary good luck to all of you!!!


We're pretty small, depending what we have on the go its usually between 3-10 of us. A lot of stuff gets subbed out to others and a lot of the dollars go to materials. I don't like having lots of employees, it elevates my blood pressure lol. I depend on a few core guys, and things like concrete finishing or laying interlock, etc. I hire people I trust who bring their 5-10 guys in. Most companies in my game don't have many guys directly on staff. I only listed numbers to show the seperation between the bids. I wasn't the highest either.


----------



## Hysert

R.G.PEEL;1958987 said:


> We're pretty small, dependingc what we have on the go its usually between 3-10 of us. A lot of stuff gets subbed out to others and a lot of the dollars go to materials. I don't like having lots of employees, it elevates my blood pressure lol. I depend on a few core guys, and things like concrete finishing or laying interlock, etc. I hire people I trust who bring their 5-10 guys in. Most companies in my game don't have many guys directly on staff. I only listed numbers to show the seperation between the bids. I wasn't the highest either.


I guess its nice to see some of us younger ppl getting the big work... nice RG


----------



## R.G.PEEL

rooferdave;1958797 said:


> As to cutting corners us that not what the prrformance bond and onsite engineer/ inspecter and 100 pluse page of specs with a ccdc contract? Or is it different with you guys? The roofing I do involves historic restoration and I am a named sub on the bids for jobs such as queens park Osgoode hall and such


That's what I'm interested to see. There is a performance bond so they can't cut corners (or its expensive if they do). So I figured they must have a way. I know I've priced jobs aggressively and people think I'm nuts or can't do it etc... but if I have a great deal in place like a close by fill site to cut down on truck costs, or an extra discount on material, it makes sense. I like to see how the guy who beat me does it and either learn from it, or realize that they are not making money. But there might be a way.


----------



## SHAWZER

Colder this morning then yesterday morning. Not near as windy.


----------



## schrader

I don't miss that wind shoveling yesterday was not fun, hope to have a day off for once. Never would have thought February would be a busy as it has been, time to go group hog hunting.


----------



## Mr.Markus

"I'll take Let it Snow for 200 Alex...":laughing:

I can't stop laughing, well done SNL...


----------



## grandview

-23 in Canadian right here now.


----------



## Hysert

grandview;1959638 said:


> -23 in Canadian right here now.


Mine says -27.. was gonna do a relocate this morning.... but gonna hold off for another day or so... nothing likes this cold


----------



## SHAWZER

-30 in Canadian here


----------



## edgeair

Just wait for -40, no conversion to Canadian required prsport


----------



## greywynd

Heard thru a friend that they were seeing -60 up at Alert. I hope I never get the chance to experience that sort of temperature!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

With the drifting yesterday, I did a full push but closed the salter right down because of the temps and applied a minimal amount on some high traffic sites. 
The sun cleared them right up, I did the same this morning.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1959791 said:


> With the drifting yesterday, I did a full push but closed the salter right down because of the temps and applied a minimal amount on some high traffic sites.
> The sun cleared them right up, I did the same this morning.


Thanks for sharing. I feel better knowing how your taking care of your sites.


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1959791 said:


> With the drifting yesterday, I did a full push but closed the salter right down because of the temps and applied a minimal amount on some high traffic sites.
> The sun cleared them right up, I did the same this morning.


I'm loving this sun. Did the same yesterday and everything is bare today! Now I'm out plowing my factories that have been closed all weekend. Suns making water within minutes of me clearing.

Empty lot day time plowing is a once or twice a year treat I really enjoy. Nothing like plowing with shades on!


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1959868 said:


> Thanks for sharing. I feel better knowing how your taking care of your sites.


I'm glad someone cares. Happy Family Day...is it hard to use the iPad with wet nails...?


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1960137 said:


> I'm glad someone cares. Happy Family Day...is it hard to use the iPad with wet nails...?


lol. I just do one hand at a time so it's not that bad.


----------



## DeVries

Ice cover on the lakes is going fast. I've never seen lake Ontario with so much ice on it. If this keeps up I guess we can forget about lake effect snow for a while.

http://ice-glaces.ec.gc.ca/cgi-bin/getprod.pl?prodid=NAIS25ECT


----------



## potskie

DeVries;1961013 said:


> Ice cover on the lakes is going fast. I've never seen lake Ontario with so much ice on it. If this keeps up I guess we can forget about lake effect snow for a while.
> 
> http://ice-glaces.ec.gc.ca/cgi-bin/getprod.pl?prodid=NAIS25ECT


I was admiring that last night actually. In the last 4 days the amount of open water on Huron has been almost halved. Hopefully it'll be almost solid by the end of the week. 
TWN is saying this is the second February on record to not have any plus temps.... That'll freeze things up a bit I guess lol


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;1961013 said:


> Ice cover on the lakes is going fast. I've never seen lake Ontario with so much ice on it. If this keeps up I guess we can forget about lake effect snow for a while.
> 
> http://ice-glaces.ec.gc.ca/cgi-bin/getprod.pl?prodid=NAIS25ECT


That is cool!


----------



## schrader

I don't think they are freezing over fast enough for Dean, looks like he is working today. Strange to see the LE with almost no wind this late in the season. Georgian bay has been froze over for a while but we are still getting LE here close to the shore but it is helping to diminish the intensity. Looks like this winter has a long way to go yet.


----------



## ff1221

DeVries;1961013 said:


> Ice cover on the lakes is going fast. I've never seen lake Ontario with so much ice on it. If this keeps up I guess we can forget about lake effect snow for a while.
> 
> http://ice-glaces.ec.gc.ca/cgi-bin/getprod.pl?prodid=NAIS25ECT


I thought that last year, but the snow kept coming even after the lake was froze over. I hope you are right this time, I'm ready for spring.


----------



## potskie

I just wish mother nature would pick either Insanely cold and no snow or Flurries and warmer. I really hate salting at minus 15. It's always going to look like crap and takes a boat load to get a burn. I also hate having to shovel/plow half a cm because it's minus ridiculous. Anyone able to pass this message on to that frigid biotch?


----------



## Hysert

potskie;1961699 said:


> I just wish mother nature would pick either Insanely cold and no snow or Flurries and warmer. I really hate salting at minus 15. It's always going to look like crap and takes a boat load to get a burn. I also hate having to shovel/plow half a cm because it's minus ridiculous. Anyone able to pass this message on to that frigid biotch?


X2... LOL... was out doing relocates last night till 1... closed my eyes for 2.5hr and surprise they were right 1cm.. went and salted the princesses...


----------



## G.Landscape

Another cm around here last night. Some sites salt kept things clear, other were needing a full salt, 

Was surprised to see Clintar doing a couple schools in town.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Well that was an annoying morning. 3:45am.... wtf. coming down like crazy, then moved east and screwed things right up


----------



## Mr.Markus

I know, dropped it off the forecast last night, get up at 2 look outside there it is, keeps going till 6:30.
Wish it would just snow or not enough of these little bits of early crap.
On edit: it looks like you guys got more than we did with that cloud over Dean, must be a squall magnet attached tohis horseshoe.


----------



## JD Dave

We were lucky and didn't get enough to salt.


----------



## daveslawns

Anyone able to get good white bulk salt at a decent price? I can only find the blue "treated" bulk salt. I find the blue salt is good for pretreating sites but sucks for this fluffy stuff. Also your paying by the tone n the blue stuff weighs more but doesnt go as far as white bulk. ...anyone else dealing w this?


----------



## dingybigfoot

There was a moment at about 5am where it looked like that band wasn't going to move.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

And now this.... wtf weather network


----------



## Triple L

I agree, woke up to a solid 1" at 5pm... completely not called for...


----------



## schrader

Welcome to my world Jon, I know how frustrating it is. LE is the most unpredictable snow there is.


----------



## cet

Triple L;1962151 said:


> I agree, woke up to a solid 1" at 5pm... completely not called for...


What are you doing sleeping during the day?


----------



## G.Landscape

Yea there is an inch if not more on one of our most heavily salted sites! This is crazy, I was preparing for another simple salt run, guess I am going to bed now! unlike some I don't sleep during the day....


----------



## SHAWZER

Amusing posts when some areas near Toronto get 1-2 inches of snow . Seems some people think its the end of the world . ....


----------



## DeVries

it is. Its got to be black at all times don't you know.


----------



## schrader

I haven't touched my salt pile in two weeks, its just to cold to work properly just sand it instead.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1962134 said:


> And now this.... wtf weather network


Yeah and it's lingering around still.


----------



## dingybigfoot

The meteorologists continue to wing it.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1962157 said:


> What are you doing sleeping during the day?


He went home for lunch and you know how that goes.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1962250 said:


> He went home for lunch and you know how that goes.


That's the gift that never stops taking.


----------



## Triple L

Lol I'm sure all you old guys have naps scheduled in the daily routine haha, salting this morning when we probably should have plowed some stuff just did me in


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1962134 said:


> And now this.... wtf weather network


lol I was at Terminal 3 when that squall went through. Thought to myself that's what you get leaving town for a couple hours. Can't book crap during snow season...https://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2015/02/daily-afternoon-randomness-49-photos-168.jpg


----------



## Hysert

daveslawns;1961957 said:


> Anyone able to get good white bulk salt at a decent price? I can only find the blue "treated" bulk salt. I find the blue salt is good for pretreating sites but sucks for this fluffy stuff. Also your paying by the tone n the blue stuff weighs more but doesnt go as far as white bulk. ...anyone else dealing w this?


I got 3 loads from Cargill out of hamilton docks... $84/mt... was tild yesterday from my dump truck buddy there locking down... fear of shortage???? Let the bs start again... looking at the forcast im gonna need another load...


----------



## daveklassen

daveslawns;1961957 said:


> Anyone able to get good white bulk salt at a decent price? I can only find the blue "treated" bulk salt. I find the blue salt is good for pretreating sites but sucks for this fluffy stuff. Also your paying by the tone n the blue stuff weighs more but doesnt go as far as white bulk. ...anyone else dealing w this?


Federal marine in thorold off 58. $89/mt. dry white salt


----------



## daveklassen

Got a bit of lake effect last night over in Niagara. Between 8-9 got 2" depending on where you where. WN called for less than a cm. Another let down. Oh well, light and fluffy, quick cleanup.


----------



## daveslawns

daveklassen;1962696 said:


> Federal marine in thorold off 58. $89/mt. dry white salt


They shut the doors Tuesday to contractors


----------



## daveslawns

Hysert;1962660 said:


> I got 3 loads from Cargill out of hamilton docks... $84/mt... was tild yesterday from my dump truck buddy there locking down... fear of shortage???? Let the bs start again... looking at the forcast im gonna need another load...


You wouldn't happen to have the contact info handy would you? Appreciate it


----------



## Hysert

daveslawns;1962774 said:


> You wouldn't happen to have the contact info handy would you? Appreciate it


I go through fairway builders supply.. ask for Jez or as i call him Jiz... lol


----------



## schrader

Nice warm day here, feels like spring is just around the corner. Ha ha.


----------



## cet

schrader;1963162 said:


> Nice warm day here, feels like spring is just around the corner. Ha ha.


Good thing for the wind or we would be sweating.


----------



## rooferdave

Minus 16 here... My plan is to throw another log in the fire and pour me another glass of red


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Anyone have a source for small Diesel engines 
I need an engine for my John Deere 4100. Yanmar 

The parts are so expensive it's crazy. 

I would like to say sometimes keeping
The guy on a shovel is easier then giving him a machine


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

MIDTOWNPC;1963297 said:


> Anyone have a source for small Diesel engines
> I need an engine for my John Deere 4100. Yanmar
> 
> The parts are so expensive it's crazy.
> 
> I would like to say sometimes keeping
> The guy on a shovel is easier then giving him a machine


I love green but they kill you at the parts counter.


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC;1963297 said:


> Anyone have a source for small Diesel engines
> I need an engine for my John Deere 4100. Yanmar
> 
> The parts are so expensive it's crazy.
> 
> I would like to say sometimes keeping
> The guy on a shovel is easier then giving him a machine


Dean get him a fancy curve shaft 30" shovel and call it a year!!!


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1963297 said:


> Anyone have a source for small Diesel engines
> I need an engine for my John Deere 4100. Yanmar
> 
> The parts are so expensive it's crazy.
> 
> I would like to say sometimes keeping
> The guy on a shovel is easier then giving him a machine


What happened there??? Howd they blow it up?


----------



## Alpha Property

Speeking of engines, i ve got a zd21 kubota mower with a broken ring, looking for a used 21hp diesel kubota motor for it if anyone has some connections


----------



## Mr.Markus

Dean...it was your first clue...


----------



## G.Landscape

I am sure anyone who has ever plugged in equipment in the winter has also ripped apart a few extensions cords. Well keep your eye on this!! I would buy one for every machine if they were available now. Made in Canada for Canada!!!

http://www.magnoplug.ca/


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The absence of oil.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I've never hauled this much snow in my life 
My company has moved over 400 trucks this year already 

Hauling now.


----------



## SHAWZER

Magnoplug looks interesting , wonder how many amps it will handle . Cord in the picture looks light.


----------



## potskie

MIDTOWNPC;1963706 said:


> The absence of oil.


Kinda comforting knowing someone had a worse day than me.... Sorry
My operator decided at some point he was going to not follow the pre run check list I gave him for his tractor. That resulted in a wheel coming off while traveling today. Going to need a new fender, 3 wheel studs and Needed 8 lug nuts. Kal-tire got it up and running again in about 30 mins. Still needs 3 studs but they are on order. 
Could be worse, could have been in traffic not on a dead end cul-de-sac.


----------



## SHAWZER

Some a##hole tampering with your tractor ?


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC;1963707 said:


> I've never hauled this much snow in my life
> My company has moved over 400 trucks this year already
> 
> Hauling now.


I love counting money too.....


----------



## GMC Driver

Dean - we can share in your pain. Had 3 orange ones lined up in front of the dealer's gate on Monday (Family Day). 2 are back now - one had the crankcase vent diaphragm freeze up, oil all over the place. 2nd had a leak develop from the driveshaft out of the hydrostatic drive to the front axle. 3rd is still there - top end somewhere they figure. That had the oil disease too - although not sure why the cap on the top of the valve cover went missing...

Salt is gonna get tough for a couple weeks. At least until things warm up.

More hauling to do tonight. The pile in the yard is getting bigger than ever. Still not this big:

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne...-aviation-administrations-height-limit/45780/


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1963706 said:


> The absence of oil.


Theres no excuse for that but you learn from your mistakes and move on.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver;1963772 said:


> Dean - we can share in your pain. Had 3 orange ones lined up in front of the dealer's gate on Monday (Family Day). 2 are back now - one had the crankcase vent diaphragm freeze up, oil all over the place. 2nd had a leak develop from the driveshaft out of the hydrostatic drive to the front axle. 3rd is still there - top end somewhere they figure. That had the oil disease too - although not sure why the cap on the top of the valve cover went missing...
> 
> Salt is gonna get tough for a couple weeks. At least until things warm up.
> 
> More hauling to do tonight. The pile in the yard is getting bigger than ever. Still not this big:
> 
> http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne...-aviation-administrations-height-limit/45780/


Makes me want to run out and buy more 'Botas.


----------



## JD Dave

SHAWZER;1963732 said:


> Some a##hole tampering with your tractor ?


I think it's a new tractor and I very much doubt it's from tampering. After the first 10 hrs wheels are suppose to be re torqued. We've had our share of problems with wheels coming loose on new tractors.


----------



## potskie

JD Dave;1963836 said:


> I think it's a new tractor and I very much doubt it's from tampering. After the first 10 hrs wheels are suppose to be re torqued. We've had our share of problems with wheels coming loose on new tractors.


Just over a 1000 hrs on it. I'm guessing the last guy to have the wheel off didn't tighten it up properly. Either way it never should have gotten to the point it did.


----------



## JD Dave

potskie;1963887 said:


> Just over a 1000 hrs on it. I'm guessing the last guy to have the wheel off didn't tighten it up properly. Either way it never should have gotten to the point it did.


Stuff happens, at least you got on the road quickly. Usually once the tires are on for a 100 hrs your good to go. I'd be inclined to retorque all your wheels again after it's next snow run.


----------



## potskie

JD Dave;1963964 said:


> Stuff happens, at least you got on the road quickly. Usually once the tires are on for a 100 hrs your good to go. I'd be inclined to retorque all your wheels again after it's next snow run.


Definitely, I was only mad for a minute. I've seen and caused worse, good news is it now has all studs and lugs and is 100% good again.

Also purchased a torque multiplier so I can check/tighten lugs myself in the field.


----------



## LuckyPlower

We had a simular thing happen a few summers ago. You know the torque a skid steer puts on rims and tires especially on asphalt. One of my guys was popping bolts off and had no idea. I saw it with three loose bolts left and the holes on the rim reamed out. Lessoned learned. better systems in place now, and will not happen again.... i hope.


----------



## Mr.Markus

So must have been an off week for everybody.

I had to find a flight home for my friend in Cuba.
He wasn't feeling well.. got him to go to the hospital.
They figure he had a heart attack 2WEEKS AGO!

Getting settled from that news, I'll do oil changes and lubes last night. 
Spot the crack on the 07...&^%$:realmad:

Completely across the top and 3/4 of the way down the frame, luckily still lined up, Gusseted upper and lowers both sides, when it rains it pours.
(I really will do anything not to use the old 96.)


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;1964277 said:


> So must have been an off week for everybody.
> 
> I had to find a flight home for my friend in Cuba.
> He wasn't feeling well.. got him to go to the hospital.
> They figure he had a heart attack 2WEEKS AGO!
> 
> Getting settled from that news, I'll do oil changes and lubes last night.
> Spot the crack on the 07...&^%$:realmad:
> 
> Completely across the top and 3/4 of the way down the frame, luckily still lined up, Gusseted upper and lowers both sides, when it rains it pours.
> (I really will do anything not to use the old 96.)


Good on ya for seeing that!!! Could have got alot worst fast!!! Thats one reason i like the frames on the 11 and up GMs...

3 weeks ago on that huge storm we got i cracked the windshield on the 550... i dont like to stack with trucks what so ever but i have one customer with vary limited space and had too, turns out nearly 3yrds of salt and 11 feet of blade must have twisted the cab? Got a friend in the windshield biz... all the door jams and gaps appear good!! $H!T happens...


----------



## Hysert

Just got my last load of salt for monday delivery... was told thats it? They are not releasing anymore till further notice... anyone else hearing this


----------



## JD Dave

Pretty common for them to crack right there Markus. I'd tell whoever is driving that truck to take it easy or find a new job.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1964296 said:


> Pretty common for them to crack right there Markus. I'd tell whoever is driving that truck to take it easy or find a new job.


They've been in an abusive relationship since they started seeing each other, you can't get between them, they have to sort that stuff out on their own... You can tell I was waiting for it to happen.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The news says that Deere is showing lower profits this quarter. Dave must be pouring his money into the pull truck instead of farm toys!


----------



## Mr.Markus

...cause The Chad is buying Kubs


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1963791 said:


> Theres no excuse for that but you learn from your mistakes and move on.


I should have checked myself but there are many things that happened.
the light that flicked on and off once and a while was also lighting the whole dash and the oil that was being checked and added was at a spot between your legs which the cap matches the light that came on but then went off maybe once an event. needless to say that wasnt the oil and the oil you have to remove the entire side front panel and there is a fill hole and dip stick.

The other issue is the driver wears stihl work tunes, and probably didnt hear any signs of the machine acting up.

I am to fault as I should be checking all the machines myself. Either I check the myself or I have to cheque them myself.

So we are down a machine, I take that driver and the shoveler out of the toolcat put them togeather in a truck and send them ahead of the toolcat. We blow the doors off our times and are more productive. So we do without the machine. The driver in toolcat is also more productive and says he is more comfortable alone.

The machine can sit for now and hopefully I can find an engine or a non cab no attachment machine to salvage. its a shame because I have sweeper blower blade mower cab everything. Ill learn


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hysert;1963759 said:


> I love counting money too.....


there will be time enough for counting when the haulin is done



I have a customer who owns a stand alone "pay day plus"
we have a little rumor around town that Im always there because Im getting a loan cause I drive a dodge and I have so many payments. ..

needless to say she is a really nice lady and she pays in cash but also counts money out like the tellers at the casino. So let the sheep talk, the lion doesnt care what they think.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1964322 said:


> ...cause The Chad is buying Kubs


I picture a new tv show... the chad.
a person like the stig who test drives cars only this guy wears a big winter hat, sunglasses and test drives equipment then goes for lunch.

"this baby is awesome, 2 speed, 0-9kms in 18 seconds, lifts 12 ft, loads snow like I eat beans" no air ride seat option... what the fig!

 The-Chad 

I think I am in a snow-coma


----------



## schrader

@&^% happens, Im sure we have all been there too busy, tired and you just forget to check things and then something breaks. Sounds like you can do without it so atleast your not in a pinch. Hope the winter slows down soon maybe you can get it up and going before spring clean ups.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;1964318 said:


> The news says that Deere is showing lower profits this quarter. Dave must be pouring his money into the pull truck instead of farm toys!


They've laid a lot of people off in the last few months. Crop prices have really fallen after the best run we've ever had so Deere had to have lower profits. One of our guys caught an expansion joint on our 2004 7220. It stopped it dead, broke the drivers door clean off, broke 2 rear motor mounts, broke rear drive shaft universal. Had to pull the motor to get the twisted motor mount bolts out. Tractor only has 1200 hrs on it. It's the first time we've ever had a Deere on a float so I can't really complain. Plus this is it's 11th year plowing. Have another one that seems to have broken rear motor mounts also but it looks like they've been broken for a while. When we grease equipment every few storms we check engine oil and hydraulic levels. My dad has driven it into my head that you have check oil before any thing is ever used. As a kid he'd have a complete melt down if he saw you get into something without checking. In the fall before the tractors go out for snow, we check every level on tractor, along with changing or cleaning every filter. We also change all filters and check all levels on our pickups and big trucks at the same time. I just find if we do basically everything at one time of year everything gets done. When we use to do one here and one there we always forgot something. We also check to make sure our coolant is good for minus 40.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1964341 said:


> I picture a new tv show... the chad.
> a person like the stig who test drives cars only this guy wears a big winter hat, sunglasses and test drives equipment then goes for lunch.
> 
> "this baby is awesome, 2 speed, 0-9kms in 18 seconds, lifts 12 ft, loads snow like I eat beans" no air ride seat option... what the fig!
> 
> The-Chad
> 
> I think I am in a snow-coma


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ah, so afternoon snow is gone, and what was supposed to be a dusting....


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1964579 said:


> Ah, so afternoon snow is gone, and what was supposed to be a dusting....


I knew you'd wake up with a smile. Downgraded. Your favourite word.


----------



## Defcon 5

JD Dave;1964381 said:


> They've laid a lot of people off in the last few months. Crop prices have really fallen after the best run we've ever had so Deere had to have lower profits. One of our guys caught an expansion joint on our 2004 7220. It stopped it dead, broke the drivers door clean off, broke 2 rear motor mounts, broke rear drive shaft universal. Had to pull the motor to get the twisted motor mount bolts out. Tractor only has 1200 hrs on it. It's the first time we've ever had a Deere on a float so I can't really complain. Plus this is it's 11th year plowing. Have another one that seems to have broken rear motor mounts also but it looks like they've been broken for a while. When we grease equipment every few storms we check engine oil and hydraulic levels. My dad has driven it into my head that you have check oil before any thing is ever used. As a kid he'd have a complete melt down if he saw you get into something without checking. In the fall before the tractors go out for snow, we check every level on tractor, along with changing or cleaning every filter. We also change all filters and check all levels on our pickups and big trucks at the same time. I just find if we do basically everything at one time of year everything gets done. When we use to do one here and one there we always forgot something. We also check to make sure our coolant is good for minus 40.


He has a complete meltdown??...What does he do???..Start swearing in Canadian???:laughing:


----------



## GMC Driver

I need to get me a Harvey around here...


----------



## Triple L

Defcon 5;1964599 said:


> He has a complete meltdown??...What does he do???..Start swearing in Canadian???:laughing:


Perfect description... both of how JD Dave talks when you get him going and a Canadian meltdown...

Just started feeding him the left and right... LOL


----------



## SHAWZER

Couple cm overnight , clear since 8 am . Looks like you guys south and east of me are still getting snow , if I can believe the radar . Have fun , daytime snow sucks .


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Should we buy a ruler for the forecasters?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Pristine PM ltd;1964788 said:


> Should we buy a ruler for the forecasters?


 To beat them with when they're wrong or so they can learn how to measure?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

2cm down in Cobourg. Snowing hard. 
Probably have to open up places at 3:00 if it keeps up.


----------



## potskie

One look at intellicast at 5 am told me we are getting 5 to 10. Don't understand why s guy with doctorate can't do that.

I don't understand how you guys do this regularly. I'm trying to get to Billy bishop airport and I'm about ready to put myself into oncoming to end the misery.

Edit: just realized that would only be a minor fender bender at this point and would end nothing.


----------



## LuckyPlower

Pristine PM ltd;1964788 said:


> Should we buy a ruler for the forecasters?


LoL serious. At least it's the weekend, may help some of us out a bit.


----------



## DeVries

TWN has been just brutal with forecasts all winter. Not sure if they have co-op students doing the forecasts this winter or not. E.C has been better, too bad they don't put an amount out there a day earlier so you can mentally prepare.


----------



## grandview

You guy getting this burst of snow now? Suppose to get up to 5 inches by tomorrow.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Yeah, these forecasters keep messing up.
I was smiling this morning at the downgrades and the anticipation of "just a salt". Then it kept snowing. And that green band wouldn't move.


----------



## cet

Full push for us tonight. Tomorrow night is suppose to be -20. This cold has been a long haul.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Frig, two plows, then salted, now seeing it isn't holding


----------



## BC Handyman

Yeah, I got snow, about 10cm in the end, timing was terrible though, a heavy burst at about 3am, then another at 7am....just after almost half was done, so had to redo a handfull of places. Melting quick though.


----------



## Mr.Markus

NickSnow&Mow;1964793 said:


> To beat them with when they're wrong or so they can learn how to measure?


You are going to fit right in here...


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1964956 said:


> Full push for us tonight. Tomorrow night is suppose to be -20. This cold has been a long haul.


I bet Suzanne hasn't seen you plow twice in a long long time. On edit I think I hit the wrong comment. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Is Cet seeing Suzanne now...? What did I miss at the last GTG..?lol


----------



## Hysert

Pristine PM ltd;1964963 said:


> Frig, two plows, then salted, now seeing it isn't holding


Plowing 3-4 times during day time storm is the norm for us... going back out at 8 again to cleanup


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hysert;1965010 said:


> Plowing 3-4 times during day time storm is the norm for us... going back out at 8 again to cleanup


That's just bragging. I haven't plowed 4 times in one day for years! Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

When you were single and alone.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1965070 said:


> When you were single and alone.....


You load too much of a jag and have to spin it off in the shed


----------



## grandview

If we're talking about plowing I've plowed every Saturday this winter.Just finished up again tonight.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

home sweet home, had a guy hit one of my guys in the leg tonight, got out, yelled at him for being there, then drove away.... cops tell my guy it is a WSIB issue.....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hope your guy's leg is ok. The cop is wrong, that's a hit and run issue. WSIB provably won't care. I always see your guys in hi vis coats. I've only dealt with them twice and all they cared about was proper training and ppe. 

I just got caught doing a u turn where I shouldn't. The cop was polite. Checked my info and gave a warning. He said "I know that you've been working a lot today, be safe. There's a lot of drunks this time of night, you don't need to be getting Tboned. Have a great night. " there should be more cops like him out there.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1965133 said:


> home sweet home, had a guy hit one of my guys in the leg tonight, got out, yelled at him for being there, then drove away.... cops tell my guy it is a WSIB issue.....


I'm sure WSIB will chase the guy to recover their payments.

GV I don't mind Saturday night plows. A lot less stress for me, I only have 4-5 schools open Sunday.


----------



## SHAWZER

Another day of flurries cutting into my cold beverage time .


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

uh... these flurries are starting to worry me... I have a dusting at my house. Salt better hold up!


----------



## Hysert

Pristine PM ltd;1965355 said:


> uh... these flurries are starting to worry me... I have a dusting at my house. Salt better hold up!


We only salted the priorities last night... plowed all and all are black and dry now.. saved some salt on that call... it was a nice day today... things are locking up quick now tho... loading up for a traction lay in the am... sick of this -20 crap... atleast this winter we never got the rain like last yrs cluster F"&k 3 times....


----------



## BC Handyman

suppose to get down to -12c here, coldest its been in a month


----------



## Mr.Markus

I had 12 freezing rain events last season. Yet to sand a driveway this year...yet still on par for salt usage.
My events and sites are down but I think the timing is making me throw more per app, that and it seems to take all day for the snow to stop falling with little accumulation.
Looks like it moved off of you now Jon, you can eat dinner...


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;1965831 said:


> I had 12 freezing rain events last season. Yet to sand a driveway this year...yet still on par for salt usage.
> My events and sites are down but I think the timing is making me throw more per app, that and it seems to take all day for the snow to stop falling with little accumulation.
> Looks like it moved off of you now Jon, you can eat dinner...


I agree totally Markus!!! Weve layed more salt this year up about 20ton.. im blaming the cold cold!!! Gotta lay more to pound through it!!! Also got 2 larger places this yr which are picky picky ever puddle or shimmer of ice needs salt!!! Got my Last load coming thismorning!!!! Maybe i shouldnt have said that... lol.. Dame it cold again looks like seasonal temps are coming next week thank god!!!


----------



## SHAWZER

First morning this month with no plowing , salting , sanding or cleanup . Brought coffee home for the wife , she happy , now me happy .....


----------



## cet

Looking at the forecast March might come in like a lion.


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;1966058 said:


> First morning this month with no plowing , salting , sanding or cleanup . Brought coffee home for the wife , she happy , now me happy .....


We had and inch of fine dense snow here, obviously it missed you. Not liking the forecast for Sunday, wheres spring nowhere in sight yet.


----------



## cet

schrader;1966313 said:


> We had and inch of fine dense snow here, obviously it missed you. Not liking the forecast for Sunday, wheres spring nowhere in sight yet.


If there's a bright side it looks like it might be warming up.


----------



## McGaw

cet;1966428 said:


> If there's a bright side it looks like it might be warming up.


Apparently we just set a record last night because it was so cold. It's not terrible out now as long as you're in the sun


----------



## rooferdave

I do not usually post vids but this sums up my feelings... I dedicate this vidieo to Jon! Warning coarse language

https://scontent-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xpf1/v/t42.1790-2/11016343_10155199995955366_2135633866_n.mp4?rl=565&vabr=314&oh=914726540ff603694c695f0624e8bf56&oe=54EBC4CB


----------



## cet

rooferdave;1966547 said:


> I do not usually post vids but this sums up my feelings... I dedicate this vidieo to Jon! Warning coarse language
> 
> https://scontent-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=914726540ff603694c695f0624e8bf56&oe=54EBC4CB


Looking at that link it's obvious you don't post them often.


----------



## rooferdave

rooferdave;1966547 said:


> I do not usually post vids but this sums up my feelings... I dedicate this vidieo to Jon! Warning coarse language
> 
> This works if I email it, why won't this link work?
> On edit check cet's link


----------



## rooferdave

cet;1966563 said:


> Looking at that link it's obvious you don't post them often.


Thanks buddy! My wife showed it to me,had to share!


----------



## potskie

rooferdave;1966569 said:


> Thanks buddy! My wife showed it to me,had to share!


Full site,





That's a great video, holy snow piles.


----------



## cet

rooferdave;1966569 said:


> Thanks buddy! My wife showed it to me,had to share!


My wife sent that link to me while it was snowing on Saturday. Said I should share it with the guys on Plowsite. At the time I didn't see the humor in it. Maybe if she had picked a com day it might have been funny.


----------



## grandview

cet;1966595 said:


> My wife sent that link to me while it was snowing on Saturday. Said I should share it with the guys on Plowsite. At the time I didn't see the humor in it. Maybe if she had picked a com day it might have been funny.


When? While your golfing in the Bahamas?


----------



## rooferdave

cet;1966595 said:


> My wife sent that link to me while it was snowing on Saturday. Said I should share it with the guys on Plowsite. At the time I didn't see the humor in it. Maybe if she had picked a com day it might have been funny.


Due to insurance issues my wife is my driver/ shoveler its her 1st (and last) year methinks, it is pretty much her feelings right now


----------



## cet

grandview;1966600 said:


> When? While your golfing in the Bahamas?


The closest I've gotten to golfing is ordering a new set of grips for my clubs today. Ma and Pa are in Florida so I sent them there. 
Maybe next year I can take a winter holiday after I retire.


----------



## cet

rooferdave;1966601 said:


> Due to insurance issues my wife is my driver/ shoveler its her 1st (and last) year methinks, it is pretty much her feelings right now


My wife wouldn't last 1 night. Thinking about it, I'm sure I couldn't even get her out of bed.


----------



## Mr.Markus

lol My wife was on a condo board in Toronto when I met her, she would shovel all the walks for us and bring out hot chocolate. She would also drive out to Erin in the worst weather when we were dating...What the hell happened...lol


----------



## grandview

cet;1966619 said:


> My wife wouldn't last 1 night. Thinking about it, I'm sure I couldn't even get her out of bed.


Bet she can


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1966627 said:


> lol My wife was on a condo board in Toronto when I met her, she would shovel all the walks for us and bring out hot chocolate. She would also drive out to Erin in the worst weather when we were dating...What the hell happened...lol


I'm sure once the gold band went on her finger it's not the only thing that changed.


----------



## cet

grandview;1966633 said:


> Bet she can


Any chance you can get the Mall closed March 3rd, 4th.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1966627 said:


> lol My wife was on a condo board in Toronto when I met her, she would shovel all the walks for us and bring out hot chocolate. She would also drive out to Erin in the worst weather when we were dating...What the hell happened...lol


If you plowed a 3" storm that many times you wouldn't get that excited about it after 20 years either.


----------



## grandview

Mr.Markus;1966627 said:


> lol My wife was on a condo board in Toronto when I met her, she would shovel all the walks for us and bring out hot chocolate. She would also drive out to Erin in the worst weather when we were dating...What the hell happened...lol


She saw you naked?


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1966640 said:


> If you plowed a 3" storm that many times you wouldn't get that excited about it after 20 years either.


Now that's funny. I see you got your afternoon nap.


----------



## grandview

cet;1966636 said:


> Any chance you can get the Mall closed March 3rd, 4th.


Only if you rename it Target of Canada,


----------



## Mr.Markus

Does all your material come from your dad and wife...?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1966647 said:


> Does all your material come from your dad and wife...?


Usually first hand knowledge


----------



## Triple L

cet;1966645 said:


> Now that's funny. I see you got your afternoon nap.


Now that's even funnier LOL


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1966627 said:


> lol My wife was on a condo board in Toronto when I met her, she would shovel all the walks for us and bring out hot chocolate. She would also drive out to Erin in the worst weather when we were dating...What the hell happened...lol


When I met my wife she didn't have a drivers license, had no intention of getting one or having anything to do with equipment. Now she has her own shoveling route, as well as her own tractor and driveway route, amazing what she'll take on when the bank account is empty!Thumbs Up


----------



## SHAWZER

Real strong wind from the south , you guys down there trying to send us more winter ?...


----------



## DeVries

Anybody have a link to free tix for the equipment show in March?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

found a yanmar engine for the tractor.
pull with 400 hours.

$1450 us funds good working condition.

This is great news.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

hope this works devries

https://secure.masterpromotions.ca/NHES2015/?NH2030


----------



## schrader

MIDTOWNPC;1967270 said:


> found a yanmar engine for the tractor.
> pull with 400 hours.
> 
> $1450 us funds good working condition.
> 
> This is great news.


I knew your deal hunting skill would find you an engine, good luck.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1967276 said:


> hope this works devries
> 
> https://secure.masterpromotions.ca/NHES2015/?NH2030


That IS good news Dean...now if you can get the guy who forgot to check the oil to stay up all night and install it then work plowing snow for 2 days straight, you can guarantee it won't happen again....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1967348 said:


> That IS good news Dean...now if you can get the guy who forgot to check the oil to stay up all night and install it then work plowing snow for 2 days straight, you can guarantee it won't happen again....


I think it's gonna go
To Kingston to the guy who has used an atv all winter.

I thought I was gonna have to get my suppliers in the computer biz to translate and contact yanmar directly. Skid of hard drives and a yanmar engine please


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;1967246 said:


> Anybody have a link to free tix for the equipment show in March?


$10 is as close to free i can get... i know im dutch too!!! Lol...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Holy crap was that squall ever moving on the radar...

I got 4 calls in the last hour about drives blown right full...off to work.


----------



## Grassman09

R.G.PEEL;1965158 said:


> Hope your guy's leg is ok. The cop is wrong, that's a hit and run issue. WSIB provably won't care. I always see your guys in hi vis coats. I've only dealt with them twice and all they cared about was proper training and ppe.
> 
> I just got caught doing a u turn where I shouldn't. The cop was polite. Checked my info and gave a warning. He said "I know that you've been working a lot today, be safe. There's a lot of drunks this time of night, you don't need to be getting Tboned. Have a great night. " there should be more cops like him out there.


Cops are too busy where I plow. Had a machine go missing from a site in Oakville 2 weeks back went to the cop shop on a Saturday am to file a repot. Sorry all the officers are out. Went off to touch up some walks after that plenty of cops parked in dead ends and places usually two units side by side chatting. I was plowing Sat nite this week and next lot over there were two cops doing donuts in the lot. I guess its more fun then just eating donuts.


----------



## Triple L

What got stolen now? You seem to have the worst luck with that


----------



## JD Dave

Glad you found a motor Dean.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;1967536 said:


> What got stolen now? You seem to have the worst luck with that


One of the f series sidewalk machines. I made out good with the old 246B that got stolen years ago. I was able to get the 262C with that loss.

The guy who stole the walk machine ended up hitting a car on the day before, he didn't want to give his info so they called the cops and they got his info. The Saturday after going to the cop shop and salting the walks at the place a guy came up to me and asked if I was missing one of my machines. He said a few blocks over there is a small green machine with a plow on it, its been there for a wile. Cops finally came to the site and we went found the machine few blocks over. We needed the machine on the Monday its now chained up to the 262C I keep on site there. The key breaks in the lock on the chain. We just did the walks the old fashioned way.

Not sure why he was driving the machine around the front of the building anyhow or why he stayed to give his info to the cops. Stupid criminal I guess.

If you are still running the blower on the Front of the 3720 check the bearings on the frame mount where the drive shaft goes thru. Its a sealed bearing but maybe squirting some FF in there will help. Mine went on the Weekend at the last site thankfully.


----------



## potskie

Looks like the forecast is a wee bit off again.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;1967559 said:


> If you are still running the blower on the Front of the 3720 check the bearings on the frame mount where the drive shaft goes thru. Its a sealed bearing but maybe squirting some FF in there will help. Mine went on the Weekend at the last site thankfully.


Thanks, but that bearing costed me a whole new drive shift from back to front along with all new bearings and everything back to front last year... Yup, an expensive kaboom when that bearing let go...


----------



## Mr.Markus

potskie;1967901 said:


> Looks like the forecast is a wee bit off again.


YUP!!!


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1967902 said:


> Thanks, but that bearing costed me a whole new drive shift from back to front along with all new bearings and everything back to front last year... Yup, an expensive kaboom when that bearing let go...


How many hours did you have on it? I have a 2520 and my dad uses it at his place for his and a neighbours driveway, something he should keep an eye on.


----------



## grandview

Blowing like crazy here. Going to head out and bust some drifts


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I have an operator that is probably my favorite employee. I just leave him a machine and fuel card, and send him a monthly cheque. The properties he does are always happy and in 7 years, he's done about $200 damage combined and fessed up right away. 

Today I go by and he has made some "modifications" to the machine. The 4 round heat vent covers that direct air where you want it are gone, and there are rags jammed in the holes by his hips. He says it works better like that. The INTAKE filter for the cabin air up in the back Window is removed as well, as he believes that makes the back Window defrost better... lol. The smell of cigarette smoke blowing around is enough to make me sick too.

all told it's $20 in parts and ill float it home with the windows open. It's just annoying. 

I can't chew him out because he has always had a chip on his shoulder about working for me. Nothing but manners and respect when he is dealing with me. Everyone else tells me that he constantly gripes that he can do everything I can and the only difference is that "He doesn't have a rich daddy to buy him Toys". He's famous for the line "There's a reason that there's an R in R.G.Peel".


----------



## Triple L

My loader has 6 febreeze fresh sticks in it and the sunroof on my tractor never closes... it's like a chimney LOL

Seems all the good guys smoke like crazy... oh well I can live with it


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1968024 said:


> My loader has 6 febreeze fresh sticks in it and the sunroof on my tractor never closes... it's like a chimney LOL
> 
> Seems all the good guys smoke like crazy... oh well I can live with it


This is so true.

I quit about three years ago, My helpers all still smoke in my truck. They have enough respect to ask and crank the window wide so it doesn't smell and having been a smoker it's hard to be a dink about it. Even my tractor operator smokes like a chimney but he makes sure it doesn't smell for me when I'm in it so it's hard to complain.

What I've found with the guys doing labour is that they tend to have a smoke in the truck between sites then bail out and go at it hard so they can get back to the truck for another. Instead of getting there jumping out and pissing around while they have one.


----------



## Hysert

Ive been on a fancy e cig since july!! Love it!!! I can smoke anywhere now with no smell... and its better for u then cigs..


----------



## DKG

Triple L;1968024 said:


> My loader has 6 febreeze fresh sticks in it and the sunroof on my tractor never closes... it's like a chimney LOL
> 
> Seems all the good guys smoke like crazy... oh well I can live with it


I resemble that comment. I really should quit though.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I quit in 2001, I was a pack a day for about 15 years, and the last to quit out of all my friends. I just put them down 1 day and never looked back, but I still dream that I smoke. I may have inadvertently traded 1 addiction for another...work.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Markus's brain should be studied! That is crazy will power from what I understand.


----------



## Hysert

was at the GM dealer yesterday, to get new door hinges for the 11, the wind ripped it out of my hand and bent the hinge.. perfect way to spend $250 bucks... MF!!! they had a new canyon in the show room.. nice little truck but $38K holly crap, my 2500 was only $35K bare bones yes..


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I like the MINI look of the canyon's compared to the 1500, but at that price....


----------



## S-205

You guys have MTO problems this year? They've been out during the day checking for covered license plates and gave me crap because my plow is over width.


----------



## SHAWZER

Giving out fines for covered front plates around here . You were travelling with wings on ?


----------



## schrader

Hysert;1968792 said:


> was at the GM dealer yesterday, to get new door hinges for the 11, the wind ripped it out of my hand and bent the hinge.. perfect way to spend $250 bucks... MF!!! they had a new canyon in the show room.. nice little truck but $38K holly crap, my 2500 was only $35K bare bones yes..


Your lucky same thing happened to me a few years ago except it bent the door back, ended up $1500.00 in damages on a leased truck. Never mentioned it when I took it back.


----------



## Hysert

schrader;1968914 said:


> Your lucky same thing happened to me a few years ago except it bent the door back, ended up $1500.00 in damages on a leased truck. Never mentioned it when I took it back.


Wow.. ya i was scared to look... fixed now aligned great! Hinges were bent bad once i got them off...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1968024 said:


> My loader has 6 febreeze fresh sticks in it and the sunroof on my tractor never closes... it's like a chimney LOL
> 
> Seems all the good guys smoke like crazy... oh well I can live with it


Funny none of my guys smoke, just my dad.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1968931 said:


> Funny none of my guys smoke, just my dad.


Yeah that actually is funny


----------



## Hysert

S-205;1968846 said:


> You guys have MTO problems this year? They've been out during the day checking for covered license plates and gave me crap because my plow is over width.


I had been pulled over for the plate thing... he was cool.. asked me to make it visible? I said im not ty rapping to the grill its gonna scratch it to crap! Can it go in the windshield??? Yep... thanks have a good day sir!!!


----------



## Triple L

Hysert;1968941 said:


> I had been pulled over for the plate thing... he was cool.. asked me to make it visible? I said im not ty rapping to the grill its gonna scratch it to crap! Can it go in the windshield??? Yep... thanks have a good day sir!!!


Till you get pulled over by the next cop, no it cannot go on the windshield, it needs to be at the most forward part of the vehicle according to the highway traffic act... don't forget your license plate light on the back if you've moved your plate you'll need to add another light, you guys got a whole new world coming for ya... I was pulled over 5 times last year and drove away each time with no warning or tickets...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I asked them at the Ministry if I could mount my front plate on the front of my dump box over the cab, and got the same answer "Most forward part of the vehicle". If you buy one of the plastic backings at crappy they won't scratch your grill but check your zip ties often they degrade. I had a gravel truck pushing a lot of air coming at me on the highway ripped the sucker off and almost hit the car behind me. I was like "WTF was that?!!" When I realized I pulled over and played frogger to get it.

If you haven't registered www.NHES.ca promo code NH2007 and print your ticket/badge.


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1968962 said:


> Till you get pulled over by the next cop, no it cannot go on the windshield, it needs to be at the most forward part of the vehicle according to the highway traffic act... don't forget your license plate light on the back if you've moved your plate you'll need to add another light, you guys got a whole new world coming for ya... I was pulled over 5 times last year and drove away each time with no warning or tickets...


Yup stopped me in January went over everything only thing he could find...... My plate in the windshield. $110 fine. Annoying as hell, you'd think after a level 2 road side inspection being passed other than that little issue, it'd be a warning but nope a ticket.

Should also say an MTO officer and a WRPS officer each told me it was ok there previously.


----------



## daveslawns

Yaa LE , yehaawww!


----------



## DeVries

Sites along the lake salt is holding nicely and there is just a dusting. Up on the escarpment is a different story once this LE is over we will be plowing.


----------



## daveslawns

Just sitting in the machine waiting for dump trucks, atleast an inch has fallen in an hr


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;1968978 said:


> I asked them at the Ministry if I could mount my front plate on the front of my dump box over the cab, and got the same answer "Most forward part of the vehicle". If you buy one of the plastic backings at crappy they won't scratch your grill but check your zip ties often they degrade. I had a gravel truck pushing a lot of air coming at me on the highway ripped the sucker off and almost hit the car behind me. I was like "WTF was that?!!" When I realized I pulled over and played frogger to get it.
> 
> If you haven't registered www.NHES.ca promo code NH2007 and print your ticket/badge.


Lol.. guess ive been lucky.. should probably fab something up???

Pounded everything today keeping it nice and wet...

Thats forsure Allard, hated dealing with above the escarpment weather so ive kept everything down the hill for the past few yrs....


----------



## cet

None of my guys smoke either.
If any of you guys have property managers complaining send them to north bay. The side streets have 2 inches of pack. The plazas are all hard pack.


----------



## SHAWZER

Evan around here , not many all bare lots , streets , or sidewalks .


----------



## ff1221

cet;1969571 said:


> None of my guys smoke either.
> If any of you guys have property managers complaining send them to north bay. The side streets have 2 inches of pack. The plazas are all hard pack.


They don't have to go that far, I drove down our main street last night and it was like rolling down an old gravel road full of potholes, and I'm OK with that. The issue we have is you guys down south and south east give these people black asphalt all the time then they move up here and expect the same, the learning curve is hard and long for them!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have some smokers and I have a problem with smoking in the machines.
I dont like it one bit.

I think my one bobcat has been running straight for 4 days. They just change drivers. The other day the oil got changed while the guy had lunch.


----------



## musclecarboy

Selling my snows on rims if anyone is interested. Off my Yukon XL 2500

OEM GM rims w/ Toyo WLT1 winter tires on Kijiji http://www.kijiji.ca/v-tires-rims/markham-york-region/oem-gm-rims-w-toyo-wlt1-winter-tires/1053945284


----------



## cet

ff1221;1969769 said:


> They don't have to go that far, I drove down our main street last night and it was like rolling down an old gravel road full of potholes, and I'm OK with that. The issue we have is you guys down south and south east give these people black asphalt all the time then they move up here and expect the same, the learning curve is hard and long for them!


Fully agree. Expectations are far to high.
I know 1/2 load season is coming, I just put 8 loads of salt in the sheds. That might put an end to winter.


----------



## rooferdave

Some one posted back around Nov about a judge or politition ruling how muslims and such had to blend in not change our ways. Can any one repost or find it for me? It was a refreshing read as opposed to the madness I usually read about Canada being bent over


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

musclecarboy;1969923 said:


> Selling my snows on rims if anyone is interested. Off my Yukon XL 2500
> 
> OEM GM rims w/ Toyo WLT1 winter tires on Kijiji http://www.kijiji.ca/v-tires-rims/m...m-gm-rims-w-toyo-wlt1-winter-tires/1053945284


out of the wood work comes tom.
where ya been ? just get back from vegas now.

lol


----------



## ff1221

cet;1969932 said:


> Fully agree. Expectations are far to high.
> I know 1/2 load season is coming, I just put 8 loads of salt in the sheds. That might put an end to winter.


Sure hope so, I put the tracks on my gator last weekend and figured that would do it but alas it continues!


----------



## Hysert

grandview;1946086 said:


> To bad more people won't stand up./
> 
> MAYOR REFUSES TO REMOVE PORK FROM SCHOOL CANTEEN MENU..
> HE EXPLAINS WHY
> 
> Muslim parents demanded the abolition of pork in all the school canteens of a Montreal suburb.The mayor of the Montreal suburb of Dorval, has refused, and the town clerk sent a note to all parents to explain why...
> 
> "Muslims must understand that they have to adapt to Canada and Quebec, its customs, its traditions, its way of life, because that's where they chose to immigrate. "They must understand that they have to integrate and learn to live in Quebec. "They must understand that it is for them to change their lifestyle, not the Canadians who so generously welcomed them. "They must understand that Canadians are neither racist nor xenophobic, they accepted many immigrants before Muslims (Whereas the reverse is not true, in that Muslim states do not accept
> non-Muslim immigrants). "That no more than other nations, Canadians are not willing to give up their identity, their culture. "And if Canada is a land of welcome, it's not the Mayor of Dorval who welcomes foreigners, but the Canadian-Quebecois people as a whole.
> 
> "Finally, they must understand that in Canada (Quebec) with it's Judeo-Christian roots, Christmas trees, churches and religious festivals, religion must remain in the private domain. The municipality of Dorval was right to refuse any concessions to Islam and Sharia.
> 
> "For Muslims who disagree with secularism and do not feel comfortable in Canada, there are 57 beautiful Muslim countries in the world, most of them under-populated and ready to receive them with open halal arms in accordance with Shariah. "If you left your country for Canada , and not for other Muslim countries, it is because you have considered that life is better in Canada than elsewhere. "Ask yourself the question, just once, "Why is it better here in Canada than where you come from?"


Here ya go Dave....


----------



## rooferdave

Hysert;1970254 said:


> Here ya go Dave....


Thanks!


----------



## GMC Driver

Some of today's fun.

https://www.facebook.com/LakesideLandscapeInc?pnref=story


----------



## Hysert

Looks like tmr will be a nice day for all of us!! With a small spot salt im sleeping in tmr... enjoy your day folks...


----------



## Hysert

Hysert;1970465 said:


> Looks like tmr will be a nice day for all of us!! With a small spot salt im sleeping in tmr... enjoy your day folks...


8,3/4 today... i dont like to celibrate one yr closer to the dirt bed... but the wife reminded me it b-day bj... perfect!!! Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

hysert are you trying to tell us you did some cross border shopping on your birthday?  :laughing:

perhaps you should trying less salting and more plowing.


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC;1970791 said:


> hysert are you trying to tell us you did some cross border shopping on your birthday?  :laughing:I
> 
> perhaps you should trying less salting and more plowing.


Salty tongue??? Its kinda a tradition for her and I... i dont mind tho... the plowing will have to wait another week...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

2-4cm sunday after noon here probably will turn out to be 12cm like last time

5-10cm on tuesday here probably means 10cm with 10cm drifts.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

that was really gross.


----------



## schrader

You getting tired of winter Dean? Its been a while since we have seen any big snow here, that scares me because I figure we are do for some.


----------



## JD Dave

i wondered who taught Hysert's wife to whistle. Today's a beautiful day can't wait for another plow or salting been looking for something to do.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1970870 said:


> i wondered who taught Hysert's wife to whistle. Today's a beautiful day can't wait for another plow or salting been looking for something to do.


Your just saying that cause you know my loader is still down


----------



## Hysert

JD Dave;1970870 said:


> i wondered who taught Hysert's wife to whistle. Today's a beautiful day can't wait for another plow or salting been looking for something to do.


Were getting snow forsure... i washed the trucks


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1970881 said:


> Your just saying that cause you know my loader is still down


Why would you care if your loader Is down when you have a new tractor. Shoukd be the same amount of snow to push per storm as you had before you got the tractor.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;1970850 said:


> You getting tired of winter Dean? Its been a while since we have seen any big snow here, that scares me because I figure we are do for some.


Im not getting tired of it. I really like weeding out the weak.
I haven't had a 30cm+ monster storm and if I could request one it would be for about 2 days after we finish all this hauling. So they see the results before we fill it in again. I was called by two neighboring properties in kingston and they accused us of piling snow at their entrance and now people can't see out.
Not only did we NOT do this but I explained where our snow went and how it was their contractor. I asked them if they were happy this year with their contractor... Lol that led to some good conversation... Needless to say I put them on hold for a min, called a loader, and while we finished our conversation the pile was pushed back in return for the opportunity to discuss their contract with us for next year. Cost me 20 mins in loader time and may land me 2 more 3 acres sites. The best part was he called me back a few hours later and said I decided to roll back the security tape and you were right, it was a blue truck that put the snow there, and you told me you dont have any trucks that plow. Thanks for that and call me when it stops snowing and you have time to meet. Lock up your contracts kingston Im comming to get them wesport


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1970893 said:


> Why would you care if your loader Is down when you have a new tractor. Shoukd be the same amount of snow to push per storm as you had before you got the tractor.


But before I had a loader and a kids tractor, now I just have the one...

It's not the end of the world but hauling and stacking snow with a skid just plain sucks


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1970934 said:


> It's not the end of the world but hauling and stacking snow with a skid just plain sucks


It's all I can afford to use


----------



## ff1221

TWN is saying 1cm for us overnight and 5-10cm for Tuesday, anybody else hearing that or the big one supposed to be today. Maybe it's tracking more south?


----------



## cet

ff1221;1971468 said:


> TWN is saying 1cm for us overnight and 5-10cm for Tuesday, anybody else hearing that or the big one supposed to be today. Maybe it's tracking more south?


Today's snow is suppose to be farther south and only flurries. EC says plus 1 Wednesday and TWN says minus 5.


----------



## SHAWZER

ff1221;1971468 said:


> TWN is saying 1cm for us overnight and 5-10cm for Tuesday, anybody else hearing that or the big one supposed to be today. Maybe it's tracking more south?


 1cm overnight and 5 - 10cm Tuesday is the forecast here .


----------



## Hysert

JD Dave;1970870 said:


> i wondered who taught Hysert's wife to whistle. Today's a beautiful day can't wait for another plow or salting been looking for something to do.


Lmao Dave!!! She can whistle a great tune!

Vary light fluffy coming down. Just ran through the priorities. Gonna keep them wet.. residual is holding up on the non priorities for now? Nice temps... think we have a few more weeks and maybe 1-2 more blasts and this season is over!!!


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC;1971100 said:


> It's all I can afford to use


I dont mind using the skid for push backs, i think its the faster way.. but for loading trucks is another story... we never haul customers just wont pay for it...

Time to go out on the sled with mr T... We were playing with 4 coyote's yesterday in the field.... one farmer left a feild of corn? The deer are not hungry around here, its a buffet for them...


----------



## potskie

cet;1971473 said:


> Today's snow is suppose to be farther south and only flurries. EC says plus 1 Wednesday and TWN says minus 5.


I'm hoping for minus 5. Rain right now would be a complete disaster all things considered.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

https://www.dropbox.com/s/zzlzhk6jmi56ngw/20150217_111750.mp4?dl=0

I find it's fast to load but you need to throw a little snow on the pavement to slide a bit. Then you can really get in a rythm loading. I also put some concrete form grease in the bucket .


----------



## Hysert

Mr Vanderzon. Just read the article in snow biz... Vary cool!!! Didnt know you were involved in all those products!!! It was nice meeting you back a Jack Astors at LO. I was really impressed by Chads new pumpkin with the live edge... ive finally got a opportunity to quote a large enough place that could use a tractor... if i save my pennys i will be calling!!!


----------



## DeVries

Snowed all day but the U.V kept it melting off. Tomorrow we have an index of 4 or moderate, that's really going to melt some snow. 
Looks like Tuesday is going to be iffy, not sure I want freezing rain.


----------



## schrader

Upgrading the snowfall here, I was hoping for a down grade, snow is better than freezing rain though. Sun is finally feeling warmer but looks like we are in for some more cold air this week, come on spiring.


----------



## cet

schrader;1971956 said:


> Upgrading the snowfall here, I was hoping for a down grade, snow is better than freezing rain though. Sun is finally feeling warmer but looks like we are in for some more cold air this week, come on spiring.


Tuesday keeps going up for us too. 10 to 15 now.


----------



## BC Handyman

5-10 for me in morn


----------



## SHAWZER

Some flurries heading southeast from Georgian Bay this morning . No , I did not send them .


----------



## cet

Salted everything this morning though I probably could have gotten away without it. The snow was sticking to the black ice first and that worries me.
Tomorrow looks like it is going to be heavy.


----------



## DeVries

E.C and TWN are at odds with the amounts for us, hoping E.C is right on this one. They're forecasting less


----------



## grandview

Did a run lat night got home about 1130 back out at 5 wind picked up and a snow band came through.


----------



## JD Dave

Anyone happen to have a spare rear set of lights laying around. They came on most pre 2010 Dually cab and chassis. Most people did not use them when they put a body on them. They are the ones that have a yellow, red and clear lens. I just need the yellow lens but would buy a whole light if someone happens to have one.


----------



## Mr.Markus

All I have is the regular chassis lights,plug and play with the reverse light incorporated into them, you're welcome to them...no amber though.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The old grote ones...


----------



## Triple L

That's the ones I have to dave... replaced then with LED ones same style tho


----------



## JD Dave

Thanks Markus and Chad. If I can't find a lens I might take you up on your offer Markus.


----------



## LuckyPlower

MIDTOWNPC;1971568 said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/zzlzhk6jmi56ngw/20150217_111750.mp4?dl=0
> 
> I find it's fast to load but you need to throw a little snow on the pavement to slide a bit. Then you can really get in a rythm loading. I also put some concrete form grease in the bucket .


Agreed. You can really get a rhythm going with that snow under the tires. That with an over sized bucket and you can do pretty good. I'm sure a big loader would be nice too though.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1972464 said:


> Thanks Markus and Chad. If I can't find a lens I might take you up on your offer Markus.


Are you looking for just 1 orange lens?
I had 1 or 2 at the shop. I'll look tomorrow.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1972854 said:


> Are you looking for just 1 orange lens?
> I had 1 or 2 at the shop. I'll look tomorrow.


Yes but it will probably cost me lunch so it might be cheaper to just buy new. Lol


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1972865 said:


> Yes but it will probably cost me lunch so it might be cheaper to just buy new. Lol


If I have one I'll put it in the mail.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1972877 said:


> If I have one I'll put it in the mail.


Or we could invite Markus and play credit card roulette.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1972883 said:


> Or we could invite Markus and play credit card roulette.


The boss is going to buffalo tomorrow. The card might be maxed. Probably get snowed in, in the mall.


----------



## grandview

cet;1972892 said:


> The boss is going to buffalo tomorrow. The card might be maxed. Probably get snowed in, in the mall.


Don't worry,I'll tell my cousin to have her spot plowed out for her with a salt path too.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yeah I need to go to Newmarket to pay for lunch to save you $4. Lol


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1972929 said:


> Yeah I need to go to Newmarket to pay for lunch to save you $4. Lol


Lol. It's actually pretty funny when you say it that way.


----------



## cet

grandview;1972902 said:


> Don't worry,I'll tell my cousin to have her spot plowed out for her with a salt path too.


I'm sure they send a limo to the hotel to pick her up.


----------



## grandview

cet;1972994 said:


> I'm sure they send a limo to the hotel to pick her up.


So as a perk to you,do you get to use your wife's black card?


----------



## SHAWZER

Calm morning coffee before the storm.


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER;1973384 said:


> Calm morning coffee before the storm.


Ahhh, it's only 5-10, that's a quick easy clean up for us, just want to get it in and done without the 4 day squall follow up!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Radar looks a bit rough.... I am hoping it breaks up a bit before noon


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Also, has this not been the year of Property Managers checking in before the storm? It is really getting to me... I have one that texted me already this morning asking for a presalt because of the freezing rain. I don't know what forecast he watches. I then have another company that sends all their contractors the wrong forecast as well. They think it will help them with fighting slip and falls...


----------



## SHAWZER

In a perfect world it would only snow between 9pm and 3am . 5 - 10cm is a nice little snowfall , everything was looking dirty .


----------



## JD Dave

I'm guessing this PM has a salt included site? Most of our sites have too much salt residue on them. The system does look rather large on the radar.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, salt in. And yeah, lots of residual.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1973530 said:


> Yeah, salt in. And yeah, lots of residual.


It's actually the perfect storm, lots of snow before the freezing rain so it'll absorb it all if you don't plow it off, be done at midnight the perfect start time, should be a gravy push...

You should tell them, no problem sir we'll presalt for ya, for $xxx.xx additional, if you don't like that, then let me do my job and don't worry about it


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

If only it worked like that


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;1973596 said:


> If only it worked like that


It does, your just too polite...

They're the one requesting the presalt, do your contracts say you'll presalt every snowstorm?

Presalt with this much snow isn't going to do anything and besides the freezing rain is on the back side of the storm so it's literally going to do nothing but waste you a few hundred dollars, I'll pass on that unnecessary expense...


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1973574 said:


> It's actually the perfect storm, lots of snow before the freezing rain so it'll absorb it all if you don't plow it off, be done at midnight the perfect start time, should be a gravy push...
> 
> You should tell them, no problem sir we'll presalt for ya, for $xxx.xx additional, if you don't like that, then let me do my job and don't worry about it


This is my game plan today both commercial and residential sides. Sent a quick email with all my rezi's BCC'd telling them this plan and that well see em later.

Let the snow pick up the rain and plow it off tonight Thumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1973600 said:


> It does, your just too polite...
> 
> They're the one requesting the presalt, do your contracts say you'll presalt every snowstorm?
> 
> Presalt with this much snow isn't going to do anything and besides the freezing rain is on the back side of the storm so it's literally going to do nothing but waste you a few hundred dollars, I'll pass on that unnecessary expense...


If I waited until this storm was over to start salting I wouldn't have to worry about having the contracts next year. Also having hundreds of trucks going in and out really packs snow down so we have to anti-ice. It also really depends on what type of contracts you have and what they expect. At 3 of our places they have full time safety inspectors and if were not onsite basically as soon as the snow starts to come down they're calling wondering where we are. They also want fire doors continuously cleaned during big storms. We tried leaving fire doors until snow was finished but that's not acceptable to them. Sometimes the things asked of you are kinda crazy but just like being married you have to bite your tongue and move on. I'm sure with the amount of work Jon has he just bites his tongue all day long.


----------



## Triple L

Massive warehouses and a condo association are two completely different things, and I'm sure you bid on it accordingly knowing what is expected... jons condos. Probably bid it as run of the mill work and now he's bitting the bullet... sometimes if you could be not scared to loose the work, I imagine it would change just about everything... but we all know that's a rarity


----------



## McGaw

Snowing pretty good here. Waiting for the ice pellets and rain. Will be going out tonight-of course after 39 cent wing night


----------



## JD Dave

I'm guessing a condo site is pretty hard to leave until the snow is finished but maybe I'm wrong. I'm guessing since Jon has more work then all of us combined on this thread he probably knows what he's doing. There is some days I do wonder about him though. Lol


----------



## potskie

JD Dave;1973748 said:


> I'm guessing a condo site is pretty hard to leave until the snow is finished but maybe I'm wrong. I'm guessing since Jon has more work then all of us combined on this thread he probably knows what he's doing. There is some days I do wonder about him though. Lol


I've done a lot of condos over the years and unless it's an amount of snow that will cause difficulty in travel like 15 cm or more they are usually not to bad about being left until it's done. BUT the flip side is you're always going twice or more no matter what as plowing at 5am is always just an open up and you will be going back during the day for spots.

I've got one right now that I can't plow until after 9amish. Lots so full there is literally no where to push snow except one tiny spot that's reserved for those over 15 cm snow falls. Once cars are out you have access to some large lawns to plow out onto. Kinda gravy except for the salt. Need a crap ton to fight and prevent hard pack.


----------



## Hysert

Rain has started here! Im leaving as much snow down as possible! Been pounding salt for 2hrs


----------



## Hysert

Hysert;1973920 said:


> Rain has started here! Im leaving as much snow down as possible! Been pounding salt for 2hrs


Every entrance and walkway i cleaned is a 1/4 inch sheet... i hear you Dave some accounts cant be helped... the temp has gone up 4 degrees in 2hrs??? Maybe it will hit +2 here tonight??? Everything should be pavement by morning


----------



## schrader

No mention of freezing rain here until its actually happening, glad it snowed a bit after we shoved because anything bare turned to a sheet of ice quick.


----------



## SHAWZER

What time did you get freezing rain ?


----------



## schrader

Started around 5 just light freezing drizzle but enough to be a pain.


----------



## SHAWZER

None here that I saw , left snow on all my accounts just in case .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Started last night with no water at the plaza 
Turned out frozen pipes under ground 
Dug up the parking lot. Ran a steamer and got everything back working at 6pm today. Get to pay for I tomorrow 

3cm down. We left it and glad we did because it's freezing rain and ice pellets hard here. Full scrape after a little nap. 

First day of daycare tomorrow. What's this home made lunch everyone talks about ?


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;1974028 said:


> No mention of freezing rain here until its actually happening, glad it snowed a bit after we shoved because anything bare turned to a sheet of ice quick.


 I was wrong , wife just got home said she had to scrape ice on windshield .


----------



## grandview

Wind and rain and 40 outside ,by Thursday high of 9,I think the lots might get icy.


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC;1974090 said:


> Started last night with no water at the plaza
> Turned out frozen pipes under ground
> Dug up the parking lot. Ran a steamer and got everything back working at 6pm today. Get to pay for I tomorrow
> 
> 3cm down. We left it and glad we did because it's freezing rain and ice pellets hard here. Full scrape after a little nap.
> 
> First day of daycare tomorrow. What's this home made lunch everyone talks about ?


The lunch thing is her job Pal!!


----------



## schrader

Frustrating five minutes after we finish up everything we get hit with LE off a frozen bay. Starting to worry if Im going to run out of salt before this winter runs out of snow.


----------



## SHAWZER

Same here . Looks like flurries heading southeast from us .


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I love my house, but man, the power gods don't! Been without power since 9pm. Freezing!!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yeah, being without power after a long shift sucks, we at least have the 2 propane fireplaces to heat the house and heat canned soup/ water.
No showers is not fun after all the shoveling I have to do on my route. Last years ice storm I was 4 days salting/ scraping ,limbing trees, before I broke down and went to my brothers house for a Xmas shower. The power came on about an hour after that...

Equipment show anyone...? Tomorrow? Friday?


----------



## DeVries

Taking my boys tomorrow if everything works out. They're happy they get a day off of school and can sit in machinery.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I can only go tomorrow - lunch at Jack Astor's again? Or back to the Lonely Star...


----------



## Hysert

Pristine PM ltd;1974825 said:


> I can only go tomorrow - lunch at Jack Astor's again? Or back to the Lonely Star...


Hummmm... tmr is a good day


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Cool, 1pm at Jack Astor's?


----------



## Hysert

Pristine PM ltd;1974963 said:


> Cool, 1pm at Jack Astor's?


Were in... 2 pls


----------



## Mr.Markus

Muscle relaxant makes for a good nap...

I'm in for tomorrow.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'll be there and so will ken 
Jack astors 1pm

Nine zero five 377 $5 $5 $5 $5 is my cell


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have extra passes


----------



## grandview

MIDTOWNPC;1975167 said:


> I'll be there and so will ken
> Jack astors 1pm
> 
> Nine zero five 377 $5 $5 $5 $5 is my cell


looks like a strippers phone number.


----------



## Mr.Markus

grandview;1975184 said:


> looks like a strippers phone number.


I thought she asked you to delete that from your phone...


----------



## grandview

Mr.Markus;1975198 said:


> I thought she asked you to delete that from your phone...


No. I like your wife.:laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

She thinks it's funny that you still think she likes you...


----------



## grandview

Mr.Markus;1975208 said:


> She thinks it's funny that you still think she likes you...


As long as I have greenbacks,she'll like me too.payup


----------



## daveklassen

Anyone aware of the LO discount of new GM trucks? Does it apply to Fords as well? Looking at a '15 2500 and the lady says if I'm a LO member I save like $12k?


----------



## Triple L

Should be 14k unless it's changed... Why do you think all of us except the smart guys like DKG and RG Peel drive gm's LOl


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

14k off! How much is a membership?


----------



## grandview

NickSnow&Mow;1975896 said:


> 14k off! How much is a membership?


13.5ktymusic


----------



## cet

NickSnow&Mow;1975896 said:


> 14k off! How much is a membership?


$600/year.
You give up all incentives. That's also a cash price. When I bought trucks in 2009 and 2013 the offers from gm were better then LO offered.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Landscape Ontario Lower!!!? LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1975895 said:


> Should be 14k unless it's changed... Why do you think all of us except the smart guys like DKG and RG Peel drive gm's LOl


And here I thought it was cause it was a better built professional grade truck. Thanks clearing that up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

For the record. Markus ate a salad


----------



## Triple L

I don't know if you guys stopped by the takiouchi booth, I've heard a few guys say they make really good equipment... well after about 30 seconds and chirping the sales guy after I found out you have to remove 4 bolts and lift the entire cab off to change the oil and fuel filter.... every 250hrs (I never go over 150 without changing the oil) let's just say the sales guy asked me and my buddy to leave... I asked him, is this like a ford powerstroke where I have to take the cab off to do anything??? LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1975992 said:


> For the record. Markus ate a salad


Was looking for crackheads picking litter all the way home too...


----------



## JD Dave

I'm pretty certain your Sima membership will get you the same discount as LO. Also OFA now has a similar discount program.


----------



## DeVries

The show was a disappointment. We were that at 9 and done by 11:30. Not much to see I thought.

The new Kubota wheel loader that they had was nice but wow talk about expensive. Like Jon said its way more than the cat and deere, not sure why.


----------



## ff1221

Just caught up on the thread from Monday, missed everyone yesterday. Took the family down to the show, was a little disappointed that most of the big iron didn't show up, guess Cat and John Deere sales must be way up and they don't need to go to these shows. Good news is I made it out without any new equipment.


----------



## ff1221

DeVries;1976266 said:


> The show was a disappointment. We were that at 9 and done by 11:30. Not much to see I thought.
> 
> The new Kubota wheel loader that they had was nice but wow talk about expensive. Like Jon said its way more than the cat and deere, not sure why.


Ya I just about choked when I saw $107000, not sure what else it does for that price but I won't likely be rushing out to get one.


----------



## Hysert

ff1221;1976268 said:


> Ya I just about choked when I saw $107000, not sure what else it does for that price but I won't likely be rushing out to get one.


No kidding... my sales guy was there from bergs.. told me they have three coming in, 2 are sold... wow... show was a complete disappointment!! 
It was nice to see the live edge in person!!! I like it lots...

Man those hydro vac/excavate trucks are something else


----------



## ff1221

Hysert;1976277 said:


> No kidding... my sales guy was there from bergs.. told me they have three coming in, 2 are sold... wow... show was a complete disappointment!!
> It was nice to see the live edge in person!!! I like it lots...
> 
> Man those hydro vac/excavate trucks are something else


That is a friend of mine that was in the big building with the Tornado Vac Truck and the Black Peterbilt Tri-Axle Dump. See a lot more of those around anymore, so many buried cables it's the safer way to excavate.


----------



## Triple L

ff1221;1976268 said:


> Ya I just about choked when I saw $107000, not sure what else it does for that price but I won't likely be rushing out to get one.


I'm sure that price is fictional... I was quoted $14,000 less on a u35 mini ex last month over the price they had posted at the show..

The kubota wheel loader is a joke to begin with... who wants a loader that only does 20k...I told them its useless until they get a 35k transmission in it and the guy even agreed


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;1976297 said:


> I'm sure that price is fictional... I was quoted $14,000 less on a u35 mini ex last month over the price they had posted at the show..
> 
> The kubota wheel loader is a joke to begin with... who wants a loader that only does 20k...I told them its useless until they get a 35k transmission in it and the guy even agreed


Ya if you are going to use it for snow you want to move from site to site in good time. I have a U35, love it, fast, smooth, and plenty tough. Would love an 080 next, but not for a couple of years.


----------



## Hysert

ff1221;1976301 said:


> Ya if you are going to use it for snow you want to move from site to site in good time. I have a U35, love it, fast, smooth, and plenty tough. Would love an 080 next, but not for a couple of years.


I was a fan of the U45. But they where only in the states??? Dont think its available anymore!! Good to hear u like the 35? That is a great size


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, talked to two people at Kubota and both said they didn't know anything about the new loader, they said it will out lift both, but I don't think the numbers reflect that by that much money.


----------



## Mr.Markus

You have to remember the dollar is down and none of these are CDN. Look a the msrp http://m.kubota.com/Product/Index/278/model


----------



## JD Dave

London Farm Show had the Kubota Loader there it was nice. The prices listed were list prices and everything is about 16% more then last fall.


----------



## edgeair

ff1221;1976268 said:


> Ya I just about choked when I saw $107000, not sure what else it does for that price but I won't likely be rushing out to get one.


I was a little surprised to see that too, but then noticed it was MSRP (obviously), and just like the overpriced (MSRP) SVL 90 they had there at 85+K, you could figure around 15% less as an actual sell price - BUT that is still a lot of coin.

Considering I got a full load 906H2 price from Cat in December of 102K, it does seem a tad high. Granted, that was before the US$ increase.

The Takecuchi loader was priced more in line at 57K, but it wasn't near the loader either.


----------



## Triple L

$102 for a 906h2??? Wowzers!!! Man its becoming very clear I wount be buying anything new anytime soon... the ROI on that is gonna be a very very long one... considering one 2 years back was 25% less


----------



## Mr.Markus

I find the shows are a lot different than when I was younger. A Manu rep is now anybody who works at a dealership that they can put a clean shirt on, usually a commissioned salesman. They don't report feedback directly to the manufacturer, and they suck at technical questions. I used to do the show circuit with my dad in the early 80's when the kubota reps were Japanese lol.


----------



## cet

Were you calling to inquire about a price or serious about buying. I bought mine 18 months ago. MSRP was over 100k, he offered it to me for 89k with zero percent for 48 months. Cash price was 74k. When I priced a 244j list was 114k and I could have got it for 65k with the LO discount. These MSRP prices must scare people away if you don't actually call, not a good marketing tactic if you ask me.


----------



## Kuttingedge

Well took plow and salter off to clean truck today.
Now it can snow lol
Looks like some mild weather this next week, need some melting


----------



## edgeair

Triple L;1976349 said:


> $102 for a 906h2??? Wowzers!!! Man its becoming very clear I wount be buying anything new anytime soon... the ROI on that is gonna be a very very long one... considering one 2 years back was 25% less


Yup I choked a bit.


----------



## edgeair

cet;1976360 said:


> Were you calling to inquire about a price or serious about buying. I bought mine 18 months ago. MSRP was over 100k, he offered it to me for 89k with zero percent for 48 months. Cash price was 74k. When I priced a 244j list was 114k and I could have got it for 65k with the LO discount. These MSRP prices must scare people away if you don't actually call, not a good marketing tactic if you ask me.


I'm not sure if you were asking me, but in my case Msrp was up over $114k. This was a loaded up model with high flow, road gear, and just about every other option. If financed, that was the price. Cash would have been about $6 lower. It was part of an ongoing negotiation with a skid steer in the deal so presumably he was doing what he could to get the price workable. It wasn't so I still have my skid steer. Maybe I should have done something because now everything is about 10% higher.


----------



## cet

edgeair;1976378 said:


> I'm not sure if you were asking me, but in my case Msrp was up over $114k. This was a loaded up model with high flow, road gear, and just about every other option. If financed, that was the price. Cash would have been about $6 lower. It was part of an ongoing negotiation with a skid steer in the deal so presumably he was doing what he could to get the price workable. It wasn't so I still have my skid steer. Maybe I should have done something because now everything is about 10% higher.


Their first quote to me was 89k financed and 85k cash price. I then went and priced a 244J. It was 65k cash price. I told the guy from Cat the Deere price and said he didn't have to match it but what would be their best cash price. He came back at 74k. Pretty much a loaded machine.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

When I buy new I'm gonna hire Cet to negotiate 

They must see his name on the Forbes list and know he is a shark.


----------



## edgeair

cet;1976622 said:


> Their first quote to me was 89k financed and 85k cash price. I then went and priced a 244J. It was 65k cash price. I told the guy from Cat the Deere price and said he didn't have to match it but what would be their best cash price. He came back at 74k. Pretty much a loaded machine.


Did you say that was 1.5 years ago?


----------



## edgeair

So I knew as I drove to the International Centre that it was a bad idea, and lo and behold I ended up walking out of there a new owner of a live edge push box. Shoulda listened to the wife.

Now, who was it that offered up the link for free tickets again....


----------



## cet

edgeair;1976649 said:


> Did you say that was 1.5 years ago?


I bought it sept 2013. I know the dollar has gone for a crap but not 30k worth.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1976648 said:


> When I buy new I'm gonna hire Cet to negotiate
> 
> They must see his name on the Forbes list and know he is a shark.


The secret of a good deal is not waiting until you have to have it. Took me 3 months to find my truck.


----------



## edgeair

cet;1976654 said:


> I bought it sept 2013. I know the dollar has gone for a crap but not 30k worth.


Not 30K for sure, but 20 or more wouldn't be far off. We were pretty close to par around then if memory serves me right. Now, 20-25% more for the dollar.

102 was the first number he put out there. I'm sure it would have gone down had I pursued it, but at 2X the price of a skid it was hard to justify.

Funny thing is, the dollar hasn't affected the trade value they seem to be willing to hand out. I think we all know that the dollar affects used similar to new (or at least should).


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The show wasn't a waste yesterday. Speaking with Jason from metal pless he helped me change my kubota blade so that it now has float. We changed the hoses as he suggested and we now have float. The tractor and blade are completely different now that chad adjusted the mount. Fixed the way it scraped and Jason helped us change the controlls. This is the power of plowsite at its best.


----------



## schrader

Glad you got things worked out Dean, I knew that would be an efficient set up, I just hope you don't get a chance to use it again this season.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;1976689 said:


> Glad you got things worked out Dean, I knew that would be an efficient set up, I just hope you don't get a chance to use it again this season.


We also got the case and blizzard 8611 fully hydraulic running off the loader control and then it scoops with one remote. Leaving a remote free for a blower or small spreader 
It's a nice setup now


----------



## edgeair

MIDTOWNPC;1976679 said:


> The show wasn't a waste yesterday. Speaking with Jason from metal pless he helped me change my kubota blade so that it now has float. We changed the hoses as he suggested and we now have float. The tractor and blade are completely different now that chad adjusted the mount. Fixed the way it scraped and Jason helped us change the controlls. This is the power of plowsite at its best.


Sounds like a successful day to me.


----------



## Triple L

cet;1976655 said:


> The secret of a good deal is not waiting until you have to have it. Took me 3 months to find my truck.


I couldn't agree more, I bought my loader in April, being a snow machine it sat for most of the summer... but that being said, i got myn cheaper then anyone... fully loaded except high flow and I don't know why you would even want it but to each their own...

Same deal with my new kubota, only got 1 month of use out of it but holy I saved over 20k... so I don't really care... I'm also a sucker for a good deal haha


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Triple L;1976878 said:


> I couldn't agree more, I bought my loader in April, being a snow machine it sat for most of the summer... but that being said, i got myn cheaper then anyone... fully loaded except high flow and I don't know why you would even want it but to each their own...
> 
> Same deal with my new kubota, only got 1 month of use out of it but holy I saved over 20k... so I don't really care... I'm also a sucker for a good deal haha


 Oh that explains why it was 30k cheaper than the JD lol.


----------



## Triple L

NickSnow&Mow;1976903 said:


> Oh that explains why it was 30k cheaper than the JD lol.


Cause deere doesn't want to move any green tractors in February?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Triple L;1976957 said:


> Cause deere doesn't want to move any green tractors in February?


 Maybe I read that "one month of use" wrong. Do you mean it had a few hrs when you bought it our have you guys put one month of use on it?


----------



## edgeair

NickSnow&Mow;1976973 said:


> Maybe I read that "one month of use" wrong. Do you mean it had a few hrs when you bought it our have you guys put one month of use on it?


I took it that he meant he bought midway through the season so he only gets to use it for a month before spring hits and it sits. I did the same thing last year, bought in February but saved around $20 grand from the price in October. Buying off season can save you big $ sometimes.


----------



## edgeair

Triple L;1976878 said:


> ... fully loaded except high flow and I don't know why you would even want it but to each their own...


I wouldn't buy anything without highflow that has a skid steer quick plate in my case, as I learned when I bought my first high flow attachment, there is no going back once you've had high flow for the high performance attachments. Actually, some standard flow attachments can be run safely at a low rpm in high flow mode (if you are careful) such as an angle broom. I can run about 500 rpm+ less in high flow than standard flow and get the same performance. For about an extra $2k its well worth it unless there happens to be a great deal on a one off machine....Then all bets are off lol



Triple L;1976957 said:


> Cause deere doesn't want to move any green tractors in February?


I wonder if JD wants to move any green tractors in any month the way they are priced...


----------



## Hysert

edgeair;1976982 said:


> I wouldn't buy anything without highflow that has a skid steer quick plate in my case, as I learned when I bought my first high flow attachment, there is no going back once you've had high flow for the high performance attachments. Actually, some standard flow attachments can be run safely at a low rpm in high flow mode (if you are careful) such as an angle broom. I can run about 500 rpm+ less in high flow than standard flow and get the same performance. For about an extra $2k its well worth it unless there happens to be a great deal on a one off machine....Then all bets are off lol
> 
> I wonder if JD wants to move any green tractors in any month the way they are priced...


Edge air... what size live edge box did you get? And did you save anything buying it now??? I never got pricing from the guys at the show. But i was thinking if I would the box would be my choice too!!!


----------



## Triple L

edgeair;1976977 said:


> I took it that he meant he bought midway through the season so he only gets to use it for a month before spring hits and it sits. I did the same thing last year, bought in February but saved around $20 grand from the price in October. Buying off season can save you big $ sometimes.


That's exactly what I meant...


----------



## edgeair

Hysert;1976989 said:


> Edge air... what size live edge box did you get? And did you save anything buying it now??? I never got pricing from the guys at the show. But i was thinking if I would the box would be my choice too!!!


10'. Yes I saved a good sum on a lightly used demo and the time of year. I'll have more to say on it once I get it home and try some cleanups with it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I like the live edge pusher but I need that pullback too edge like a hla 3500


----------



## edgeair

MIDTOWNPC;1977032 said:


> I like the live edge pusher but I need that pullback too edge like a hla 3500


I don't see why you couldn't add one. I plan to.


----------



## Hysert

edgeair;1977003 said:


> 10'. Yes I saved a good sum on a lightly used demo and the time of year. I'll have more to say on it once I get it home and try some cleanups with it.


Nice!!! Please keep us posted on it!!! What is it going on??


----------



## Hysert

Just fixed a small hydro leak on the SVL... it was just the 90 elbow going into the lift ram... really like the somewhat removable rad made it a easy fix.. ofcouse the opperator never noticed the rainbow rings on the ground nor did he notice the 6 litres it lost on the site glass...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm at Canada blooms and they have a knot a rented. Looks nice, but not 100k+


----------



## SHAWZER

Don't understand your post .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Auto corrected...kubota to knot a. Lol


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha , makes sense now .


----------



## edgeair

Hysert;1977054 said:


> Just fixed a small hydro leak on the SVL... it was just the 90 elbow going into the lift ram... really like the somewhat removable rad made it a easy fix.. ofcouse the opperator never noticed the rainbow rings on the ground nor did he notice the 6 litres it lost on the site glass...


Funny how that happens huh.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Hey Dave I can't remember what thread it was on but I forgot to ask why do you think running a metal pless or snowing with 4 remotes I better than one set and a diverter? Thanks


----------



## cet

I'm in north bay. I guess they don't feel 10cm is enough snow to bother with even at the hospital.


----------



## grandview

cet;1977728 said:


> I'm in north bay. I guess they don't feel 10cm is enough snow to bother with even at the hospital.


Where that? arctic circle?


----------



## SHAWZER

Sounds like they are like it was around here in the 60's and 70's and maybe the 80's . Winter was winter .


----------



## cet

SHAWZER;1977754 said:


> Sounds like they are like it was around here in the 60's and 70's and maybe the 80's . Winter was winter .


The place has always been full of snow but I can't believe the hospital looks like this.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

you looking at taking the contract or did you check yourself in?

hope everything is ok and your not on a stretcher posting on plowsite


----------



## Hysert

cet;1977761 said:


> The place has always been full of snow but I can't believe the hospital looks like this.


All the princesses and insurance leeches live below barrie


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1977767 said:


> you looking at taking the contract or did you check yourself in?
> 
> hope everything is ok and your not on a stretcher posting on plowsite


My daughter went skating yesterday at arrowhead provincial park. On there last loop she fell and broke her kneecap in half. They operated this morning and I'll take her home tomorrow. When she text me to say she fell and it hurts bad I told her to suck it up. I should have known it was bad when she text. 5 years of basketball she got hurt from time to time and never really complained.


----------



## grandview

wow,how do they fix that?


----------



## cet

They take wire and weave it back and forth from top to bottom. They leave the wire there until you have problems. Maybe remove it in 20 years


----------



## DeVries

Wow, hospital around here always has to be black. The poor guy that looks after it is there every day.


----------



## schrader

Well that sucks Chris hope she is OK. One of my friends here did the same thing in December still wearing the brace but he gets around well.


----------



## cet

Might be a long haul. She has 5 weeks of school left. Might be wheeling down the hall. Lol

When I left they were clearing the lot with a 4 series deere using the bucket on the loader. Might be a long night. This place is big.


----------



## grandview

cet;1977865 said:


> Might be a long haul. She has 5 weeks of school left. Might be wheeling down the hall. Lol
> 
> When I left they were clearing the lot with a 4 series deere using the bucket on the loader. Might be a long night. This place is big.


Maybe they need a big city like Newmarket contractor to show them how to do it right.Thumbs Up


----------



## Triple L

Wow that's crazy, sorry about her luck, hope that doesn't haunt her in years to come


----------



## cet

grandview;1977871 said:


> Maybe they need a big city like Newmarket contractor to show them how to do it right.Thumbs Up


No thanks. plowing here is a full time job.
I've come to the girls house and the fire hydrant on the front lawn is no where in site. I'll have to look for it tomorrow.


----------



## JD Dave

NickSnow&Mow;1977692 said:


> Hey Dave I can't remember what thread it was on but I forgot to ask why do you think running a metal pless or snowing with 4 remotes I better than one set and a diverter? Thanks


Reliabilty. You can always change hoses around if you loose one function also.


----------



## JD Dave

Sorry to hear about your daughter Chris that sounds terrible. I know she's not a complainer.


----------



## ff1221

cet;1977876 said:


> No thanks. plowing here is a full time job.
> I've come to the girls house and the fire hydrant on the front lawn is no where in site. I'll have to look for it tomorrow.


It's pretty well that way here, hydrants are getting tough to find, Chief spent a couple of days shoveling some out and Public Works spent last week blowing the others out, this week is digging out drains and opening ditches but our hospital has been black or salt white all winter!


----------



## Hysert

Its oil change day... was at orange dealer and got a quote on a M59? With a laurin cab tinted and aux front and back $72K... they offered me $33k on trade for my L39.. its a 06 with 1600hrs and plumbed... except for the stick on the back the 59 should be pritty decent snow machine also...


----------



## greywynd

Looks like there should be a good break for a while for the white stuff, hope the forecast is actually right!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1977913 said:


> Reliabilty. You can always change hoses around if you loose one function also.


never crossed my mind but that is a very good point.

you must have blew a few hoses in your day :laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ice is starting


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1978382 said:


> never crossed my mind but that is a very good point.
> 
> you must have blew a few hoses in your day :laughing:


Ha ha. Electric over hydraulic is great if it only controls one valve/outlet. My problem with the blade mounted valves that Horst sells is if you loose that valve your not plowing snow.


----------



## edgeair

Hysert;1977052 said:


> Nice!!! Please keep us posted on it!!! What is it going on??


It'll be going on my S250 Bobcat for now. Maybe a loader someday.

Had it on that machine on Sunday and it is all they advertise it to be. It was still pretty cold at that point, but it was scraping up some of the hard pack that was being left behind by the standard blade.


----------



## Hysert

Couple days of sun and grass is starting to show.... F ya!!!! Gonna spend my 10 degree day washing and drinking beer outside


----------



## SHAWZER

Drinking beer outside sounds good.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1978539 said:


> Ice is starting


This is when the lot checking gets important for me..

All the roofs are emptying and plugged downspouts flood lots and sidewalks. I had 6 places this morning with issues that would've been a PITA with traffic in the way. Including 1 of the Town streets that I do, a resident (or their kid) shovelled the front lawn covering the entire street 4 inches deep. It was obviously done in the evening cause it was frozen and bonded to the pavement. It wasn't a chunk thrown randomly either like they were mad, I probably couldn't spread it evenly like this if I tried. Stupid cause I know it'll melt today but do I need it on my liability for the 6 hours it takes to do so.


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus;1978676 said:


> This is when the lot checking gets important for me..
> 
> All the roofs are emptying and plugged downspouts flood lots and sidewalks. I had 6 places this morning with issues that would've been a PITA with traffic in the way. Including 1 of the Town streets that I do, a resident (or their kid) shovelled the front lawn covering the entire street 4 inches deep. It was obviously done in the evening cause it was frozen and bonded to the pavement. It wasn't a chunk thrown randomly either like they were mad, I probably couldn't spread it evenly like this if I tried. Stupid cause I know it'll melt today but do I need it on my liability for the 6 hours it takes to do so.


Yep, always seemed that when someone said "It'll be ok, why do checks" was when issues like that showed up.

It's certainly tempting to skip it, but really wasn't a good idea!!


----------



## schrader

I always do checks no matter the temp. I hear my guys saying it +4 should be fine, but when the dew point is below zero and the interlock is so cold it still freezes. I have found icy spots in the cold interlock at +6 before, last thing I need is for someone to fall. 

Snow is going away nicely here but it sure is staring to look dirty with all the sand here. Good thing I bought a new sweeper to help out this spring.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I am not happy with the bobcat sweepers. I have 3 of them and each one the motor that drives the chain has broken off the mount and its cast.

I have not looked to fine someone who can fix this. 

It would be great it I could mount the litter vac to the back of the toolcat and the sweeper on the front, sweep the lot and suck the curbs.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

its a beautiful day for invoicing.


----------



## Hysert

schrader;1978759 said:


> I always do checks no matter the temp. I hear my guys saying it +4 should be fine, but when the dew point is below zero and the interlock is so cold it still freezes. I have found icy spots in the cold interlock at +6 before, last thing I need is for someone to fall.
> 
> Snow is going away nicely here but it sure is staring to look dirty with all the sand here. Good thing I bought a new sweeper to help out this spring.


Agreed its almost worst in spring.. been doing my checks at 10-12pm as the daylight thaw freezes walks can be the worst.... however looking at the forecast 3-5 degrees over the next week or so should let everything melt slowly... hopefully the catch basins do the same...


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1978760 said:


> I am not happy with the bobcat sweepers. I have 3 of them and each one the motor that drives the chain has broken off the mount and its cast.
> 
> I have not looked to fine someone who can fix this.
> 
> It would be great it I could mount the litter vac to the back of the toolcat and the sweeper on the front, sweep the lot and suck the curbs.


Most of the sweepers on the market are re marketed sweepster brand and they are a high maintenance tool. I'm in the process of re building my little Kubota as well, to make it stronger. One year I thought I was going to source a vacuum head for the high dump, cause that would be pretty neat...maybe you can find me a quick attach pick up sweeper for the 5740 Kubota....


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Do you guys find sweeping is very profitable in a short amount of time like aerating? I'm interested to know because it's another use for the tractor in the summer. How do you get sweeping jobs just go talk to the property owner? It might conflict with the aerating season but is it worth it?


----------



## Mr.Markus

NickSnow&Mow;1978803 said:


> Do you guys find sweeping is very profitable in a short amount of time like aerating? I'm interested to know because it's another use for the tractor in the summer. How do you get sweeping jobs just go talk to the property owner? It might conflict with the aerating season but is it worth it?


Yes..
it is easy to oversell. There is a short window to get sweeping done before the rest of the clean ups and mowing begins.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I think I just saw Deans new sidewalk machine...http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipment-machinery/ottawa/1986-bombadier-with-kubota-engine-heated-cab/1056325238?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1978810 said:


> Yes..
> it is easy to oversell. There is a short window to get sweeping done before the rest of the clean ups and mowing begins.


Holy crap is it ever. Everyone wants it now! 5 pieces of gravel on the lot and watch out! I swear we need to send PMs from here up North. Seeing sand hauled off lots by the Tri-axle I hope would calm em down a bit.

I don't really do much sweeping any more tho. I kinda miss it and striping. Used to do it all over Ontario from Kitchener to Thunder bay.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Already getting calls for grass quotes, another celebrity one...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Is that particular sod job 24 sqft? Lol

Everyone is coming out of hibernating now. Had a few calls today to start some earthworks projects. 

I still enjoy plowing, but I love when the season ends!


----------



## schrader

MIDTOWNPC;1978760 said:


> I am not happy with the bobcat sweepers. I have 3 of them and each one the motor that drives the chain has broken off the mount and its cast.
> 
> I have not looked to fine someone who can fix this.
> 
> It would be great it I could mount the litter vac to the back of the toolcat and the sweeper on the front, sweep the lot and suck the curbs.


Good to know I just put a new brush on mine today didn't see any cracks but ill keep an eye on it.


----------



## Triple L

NickSnow&Mow;1978803 said:


> Do you guys find sweeping is very profitable in a short amount of time like aerating? I'm interested to know because it's another use for the tractor in the summer. How do you get sweeping jobs just go talk to the property owner? It might conflict with the aerating season but is it worth it?


You pretty much need a skidsteer to sweep, or a 3rd remote on your tractor loader and skidsteer quick tach... sweeping without a pickup sweeper kinda sucks... although I've been doing it for 10 years lol, that's changing this year... I'm 26 and too old for that crap hahaha


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1978891 said:


> You pretty much need a skidsteer to sweep, or a 3rd remote on your tractor loader and skidsteer quick tach... sweeping without a pickup sweeper kinda sucks... although I've been doing it for 10 years lol, that's changing this year... I'm 26 and too old for that crap hahaha


What ya gettin?

I've always found the CAT type pick up to be slowwwwww and the curb brush to be useless with sand. Also the single guide wheel likes to disintegrate. I took to carrying both types and just using the pick up for the last couple passes.
But they are durable! Had one "leap" from a truck doing 100Km/h and once we retrieved it from the ditch it was still perfectly fine. The BR600 that went with it was in a trillion pieces


----------



## Hysert

We only need 8-10hrs on a sweeper. So i just rent them.. now with the cab on the svl my dirt mouth should be alot less lol... however probably still use the L39 its just works well... just cant justify a sweeper purchase yet!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'll get some pictures where it cracks but right when you take off the cover plate there are two large bolts and a sprocket. 

I would love to find a gutter broom add on 


Markus. Do you have skid steer hookup? Do you have aux couplers 

I know there are a few and they need brushes but I think brushes were $325. Everyone thinks they are expensive.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I do have skid hookup, 3rd valve, and pretty sure I can run it off the aux on the back like I do the chipper feeder. Being a hydro stat I can throttle it up for flow and control speed with the pedalThumbs Up


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Triple L;1978891 said:


> You pretty much need a skidsteer to sweep, or a 3rd remote on your tractor loader and skidsteer quick tach... sweeping without a pickup sweeper kinda sucks... although I've been doing it for 10 years lol, that's changing this year... I'm 26 and too old for that crap hahaha


haha what's so bad about it? And what about just throwing a sweeper on the walker I'm getting this month lol I'm sure it would work even if it took all day. Could you put one on the 3pt? It would suck going in reverse but if it's good money why not.


----------



## Triple L

Sweeping parking lots cleaning up from plowing is a whole nother world then plowing without a cab let's just say that...


----------



## DeVries

Is there a brand of sweeper that can attach to the Horst mount on a tractor. Even if it wasn't a pickup type it might work slick. At least you would have all the lines to the front of the tractor to run it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

These guys have nice sweepers and do some weird configurations. Watch the vid to the end to see the pto set up. Looks like a lot of work to run that attachment on the loader.http://www.smythwelding.com/product/sweepers/7-8-9-industrial-sweepers


----------



## Hysert

Stayed above 0 all night!! No ice thismorning!! Thats a nice change eh! 

Alittle open wheel racing in Australia this weekend is a great sign of spring


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1979226 said:


> These guys have nice sweepers and do some weird configurations. Watch the vid to the end to see the pto set up. Looks like a lot of work to run that attachment on the loader.http://www.smythwelding.com/product/sweepers/7-8-9-industrial-sweepers


I was just going to post their link, They make some really robust equipment and they are really innovative, could likely make any setup you need to work. These are the guys that built my front mount blowers, that is the same setup as the blower they just put a sweeper on it but can be switched out to a blower in the winter. I might look into one of those. Thanks Markus!


----------



## JD Dave

We have a conversion plate that allows all skid steer attachments to fit on Horst which is Global.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221;1979262 said:


> I was just going to post their link, They make some really robust equipment and they are really innovative, could likely make any setup you need to work. These are the guys that built my front mount blowers, that is the same setup as the blower they just put a sweeper on it but can be switched out to a blower in the winter. I might look into one of those. Thanks Markus!


I actually just realized it isn't the loader arms...I guess they manufactured a whole separate frame that sits on the loader braces... That can't be economical.


----------



## thebossman

Hey everyone, I have a old FRINK 8.6 straight blade complete. Off a 99 gmc. What would it be worth selling? 

Thanks you.


----------



## DeVries

JD Dave;1979265 said:


> We have a conversion plate that allows all skid steer attachments to fit on Horst which is Global.


Is this something you bought or made up yourself?


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;1979433 said:


> Is this something you bought or made up yourself?


We made it and Horst also sells them. In 1990 we also made a blade harness that used the loader mounts so we could switch from loader to blade because we didn't think a farm loader was strong enough to plow with. 2 years later we started plowing with the loader as it was to much effort to change loader. Oh how things have changed.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

DeVries;1979433 said:


> Is this something you bought or made up yourself?


 The under mount for a snowing? That's a great idea


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hand shovelers hell.....


----------



## rooferdave

MIDTOWNPC;1978760 said:


> I am not happy with the bobcat sweepers. I have 3 of them and each one the motor that drives the chain has broken off the mount and its cast.
> 
> I have not looked to fine someone who can fix this.
> 
> It would be great it I could mount the litter vac to the back of the toolcat and the sweeper on the front, sweep the lot and suck the curbs.


Hey Dean, there is a guy up near markham rd and finch that welds cast, he is a real old school guy, claims he does it now to keep out of his wifes hair


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

rooferdave;1979596 said:


> Hey Dean, there is a guy up near markham rd and finch that welds cast, he is a real old school guy, claims he does it now to keep out of his wifes hair


I'll post once I know more about what's exactly wrong


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I spent today pounding the pavement around my Kingston site. I think there are a lot of operators and no shovelers in Kingston. Every site I got to speak with complained about shovelling sidewalks and only plowing when closed. No open up passes or clear lanes 

Rust on concrete is also a common complaint. 
There are no live edges in Kingston and I've only seen a few hla snow wings. It's mainly pushers and straight blades. Battlefield is a big provider and CAT is all over. I have not seen many Deere or many tractors at all. I'm gonna guess its because there is a lot of aggregate in the area and not much farmland ?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

https://m.facebook.com/groups/352728198153376

Great... just signed up for facebook and already regret it!!!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1979706 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/groups/352728198153376
> 
> Great... just signed up for facebook and already regret it!!!


Just let it go no one looks at that page anyways.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I know, it was odd, guy called me, spent 5 mins asking everything about the company and made me think he was looking for a big quote, and then finally told me about the facebook page and that because he talked to me, he wasn't going to post, and then posted. No life!!!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1979767 said:


> I know, it was odd, guy called me, spent 5 mins asking everything about the company and made me think he was looking for a big quote, and then finally told me about the facebook page and that because he talked to me, he wasn't going to post, and then posted. No life!!!


I can't believe he called you. I was going to give his led business a 1 star rating on facebook but thought it was petty to so.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

4 degree's and icy


----------



## SHAWZER

thebossman;1979366 said:


> Hey everyone, I have a old FRINK 8.6 straight blade complete. Off a 99 gmc. What would it be worth selling?
> 
> Thanks you.


 Hard to tell what it is worth without pictures .


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1979809 said:


> 4 degree's and icy


That's what happens when the grounds frozen. Need to get a few inches of frost out of the ground.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;1979311 said:


> I actually just realized it isn't the loader arms...I guess they manufactured a whole separate frame that sits on the loader braces... That can't be economical.


The one on my big tractor was 10k complete with the blower 6 years ago and the the one on the 4320 I bought last year for 6k but got it for dealer cost because Huron Tractor had it on a skid for a couple of years, they said it retailed for 8.


----------



## Hysert

Gents has anyone done any line painting for parking lots??? Got 8 customers asking for quotes but ive never priced it. Found a decent sprayer for $1500... any help would be great!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I would find someone that line paints for a living and sub it all. There is money to be made in it, but it is annoying work.


----------



## potskie

Hysert;1979877 said:


> Gents has anyone done any line painting for parking lots??? Got 8 customers asking for quotes but ive never priced it. Found a decent sprayer for $1500... any help would be great!!


I can help you with everything but the price lol.
I've done miles upon miles of lot striping, I think we were at $3 a line and $10 a special stall ( Handicap / expectant mothers) But I'd double check that against someone else aswell.

What are you looking at for a machine?


----------



## Hysert

potskie;1979890 said:


> I can help you with everything but the price lol.
> I've done miles upon miles of lot striping, I think we were at $3 a line and $10 a special stall ( Handicap / expectant mothers) But I'd double check that against someone else aswell.
> 
> What are you looking at for a machine?


The unit is a titan... again this is just a option for my customers. Not really looking to advertise it. Are you priced by liner foot?? Thanks


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Those prices sound cheap to be honest


----------



## potskie

Hysert;1979896 said:


> The unit is a titan... again this is just a option for my customers. Not really looking to advertise it. Are you priced by liner foot?? Thanks


Titan is good stuff used them quite a bit. You can still run the Graco accessories with them.


----------



## potskie

Pristine PM ltd;1979956 said:


> Those prices sound cheap to be honest


Quite possibly are. Those are what I was told we were doing it for but I'm sure there are things I wasn't told. Hence the I'd double check that. It does work out to about 7ish bucks a stall tho.

Also , arrows, etc and stop lines all have their own price per piece. Plus curbs and such are added on top as well.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

$5 a line, $40 a stall
only if the job is over $900 if not charge more

thats just me I think mcguiness and others might charge more but I was happy with that. 

I have a titan 
There is a guy in mississauga that rents painters
$175 a day I think it was and its a heavy duty machine
He is a different fellow but knows his stuff and Ive rented from him before.
I spray sherwin williams paint at $120 a 5 gallon pail. Water based

I have never sprayed a new lot, only sprayed over so its pretty easy to follow the lines. Im also very good at counting by 5.

Oh and I think it was someone here who told me... cardboard is your friend.


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC;1980009 said:


> $5 a line, $40 a stall
> only if the jo3b is over $900 if not charge more
> 
> thats just me I think mcguiness and others might charge more but I was happy with that.
> 
> I have a titan
> There is a guy in mississauga that rents painters
> $175 a day I think it was and its a heavy duty machine
> He is a different fellow but knows his stuff and Ive rented from him before.
> I spray sherwin williams paint at $120 a 5 gallon pail. Water based
> 
> I have never sprayed a new lot, only sprayed over so its pretty easy to follow the lines. Im also very good at counting by 5.
> 
> Oh and I think it was someone here who told me... cardboard is your friend.


Thanks Dean!!! Thats were i was at around the $0.30/LF.... will look into the renting


----------



## potskie

MIDTOWNPC;1980009 said:


> $5 a line, $40 a stall
> only if the job is over $900 if not charge more
> 
> I spray sherwin williams paint at $120 a 5 gallon pail. Water based
> 
> Oh and I think it was someone here who told me... cardboard is your friend.


I like your price way more, I clearly had the special stall price f'ed up but the line price for us was correct..... It was on every HD in Ontario just about so it was clearly discounted.

Why so much? I was less than $16 a Gallon from Sherwin for water bourne set fast in yellow and white. Blue and Maternity pink were 20ish..... If you want I can see if I can find an old receipt or two for you to use as leverage for better pricing can't guarantee I've got em but I can look.

Did you have stencils made Midtown?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I found a supplier near tripleL that bought supplies and stencils from

Also bought all the sealing equipment and rubber crack filler stuff.


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC;1980049 said:


> I found a supplier near tripleL that bought supplies and stencils from
> 
> Also bought all the sealing equipment and rubber crack filler stuff.


Action seal?? Thats who priced the sprayer


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hysert;1980052 said:


> Action seal?? Thats who priced the sprayer


ya talk to Adam

Dean from Cobourg.
Good money in Rubberized Crack Filler!

should I be changing for all my secrets...

send $3 to 25 munroe st unit 2 ... lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1980055 said:


> ya talk to Adam
> 
> Dean from Cobourg.
> Good money in Rubberized Crack Filler!
> 
> should I be changing for all my secrets...
> 
> send $3 to 25 munroe st unit 2 ... lol


Is that what holds in that horseshoe...?!


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1980055 said:


> ya talk to Adam
> 
> Dean from Cobourg.
> Good money in Rubberized Crack Filler!
> 
> should I be changing for all my secrets...
> 
> send $3 to 25 munroe st unit 2 ... lol


Are you still on topic?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

hahahahha I just realized what I was saying and yes I was on topic

this
http://www.actionseal.com/equipment...o-10-gallon-crack-melter-applicator-ry10.html

you can charge $1 a foot.

Its easy to do I just highly suggest you be carefull when turning the machine around near a curb becasue if you jar or hit the torch end off the curb it will break shooting flames out of the side which is attached to a propane tank. This is very important when you are doing crack filling say at the comfort inn which is next to the ultramar gas station. Lets just say sometimes its better that I don't say "let me give that a try" My workers prefer I just buy the stuff.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...er/1056842438?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## schrader

Ha funny I just bought that yesterday, smokin deal.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

you make it sound like I slept in... lol

nice snag!

early bird gets the worm....






second mouse gets the cheese?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I think this is a deal...

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...st/1056741794?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## DeVries

MIDTOWNPC;1980102 said:


> I think this is a deal...
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...st/1056741794?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


That thing looks rough. Hasn't seen a pressure washer or underoiling ever by the looks of it. New engine and only 1500 hours on it?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

That's very interesting because when I first saw that ad. Those details were not there. Then I sent it to someone else. Not sure if they were there then either. Then tonight I posted it and those details are listed. I saw it on Monday night. So clearly there are issues. Sorry bad lead


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1980133 said:


> That's very interesting because when I first saw that ad. Those details were not there. Then I sent it to someone else. Not sure if they were there then either. Then tonight I posted it and those details are listed. I saw it on Monday night. So clearly there are issues. Sorry bad lead


Damnit Dean...I bought that yesterday...lol.


----------



## cet

The ad is as I saw it today when you sent it to me.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'm looking for a kubota 3030 with cab 
A mower and blade would be good. Sweeper even better


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

http://www.musclehorsepower.com/wat...ther-with-a-pontiac-gto-on-his-60th-birthday/


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1978946 said:


> I'll get some pictures where it cracks but right when you take off the cover plate there are two large bolts and a sprocket.
> 
> I would love to find a gutter broom add on
> 
> Markus. Do you have skid steer hookup? Do you have aux couplers
> 
> I know there are a few and they need brushes but I think brushes were $325. Everyone thinks they are expensive.


See...I just picked one up today for $1800 brushes look brand new skid steer hook up no gutter broom though. Needs some hoses a good hammering in some places and a weld or 2, maybe some orange paint. It's a 6 foot, so my toy tractor might not handle it full. 
Dean is that someone you know?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

no its not someone I know. I was looking at the new charger hellcat edition and that was one of the videos.
It actually brought a little tear to my eye. 
When my dad turned 60 I bought him the same first car he had as a teenager an all original numbers matching 68 roadrunner 383 post window standard car electric blue. (barn find in need of resto but running and all there) out of clinton ontario near goderich

a year or so after that everything fell apart


----------



## cet

I'll have to forward that YouTube to my kids.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1981133 said:


> I'll have to forward that YouTube to my kids.


dont you have to take a drivers test every year after 80 years old.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1981147 said:


> dont you have to take a drivers test every year after 80 years old.


That's what I thought but it's only the written test. You have to be smart enough to drive not be able too.


----------



## Triple L

I've been ready to plow since 1:30 this morning... wide awake, wonder how many months it'll take to wear this off and get back to a normal sleep schedule...

Think I read just about every thread on plow site and lawn site in the past few hours LOL


----------



## SHAWZER

The older you get the longer it takes , and after a certain age you never get back into a normal sleep routine . For me anyway .


----------



## Mr.Markus

My problem is my dogs are on the same schedule so even if I shake it they wake me up to go rabbit hunting in the back yard at 2am


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;1981248 said:


> The older you get the longer it takes , and after a certain age you never get back into a normal sleep routine . For me anyway .


Well if thats the case I'm screwed because I'm only 38 and I think the alarm only went off once all winter I'm always awake before the alarm.


----------



## JD Dave

Don't nap during the day and don't go to bed early.


----------



## SHAWZER

I fell asleep at 4;30 afternoon movie in a crowded , loud theater . Ribs were sore after that . Wife goes with another lady now . :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

My daughter woke me up Fri afternoon at the movies watching Cinderella. The waking up for snow related reasons seems easy after dealing with all my kids. We work all screwed up hours on the farm also.


----------



## rooferdave

So umm, this friend of mine was backfilling a huse and when doing the grading on the front lawn found a telephone cable ( or what was left of it) he just put more dirt on it and finished the job, there was a locate called but he saw nothing on it from bell. The cable was at side walk level. Soo what happens tomorrow?


----------



## grandview

rooferdave;1981409 said:


> So umm, this friend of mine was backfilling a huse and when doing the grading on the front lawn found a telephone cable ( or what was left of it) he just put more dirt on it and finished the job, there was a locate called but he saw nothing on it from bell. The cable was at side walk level. Soo what happens tomorrow?


put the flags somewhere else on the lot.


----------



## rooferdave

grandview;1981412 said:


> put the flags somewhere else on the lot.


No flags, far as locates he showed me no mention of bell ether


----------



## SHAWZER

If nothing on the locate sheets and they are not outdated then you are in the clear . Lots of old cables in the ground. Was it 4 wire or much bigger ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Bell doesn't even do locates here anymore, they just show up and fix it when it gets hit. Their locates were so bad everyone was hitting them anyway.


----------



## SHAWZER

Small drop wires they don't locate but larger 25 pair and up they do around here . Takes a while to get locates and only good for 30 days . Locates done by a central locating company , not bell around here.


----------



## schrader

Around here they won't locate bell or cable if you are hand digging. Had to plant a tree three feet away from a cable and Bell box and they wouldn't locate it. Different story if you are digging with a machine.


----------



## rooferdave

SHAWZER;1981420 said:


> If nothing on the locate sheets and they are not outdated then you are in the clear . Lots of old cables in the ground. Was it 4 wire or much bigger ?


Oh much bigger than 4 wire was a black shielded cable about 1-1,5 inch diameter


----------



## SHAWZER

Locate company is ON1CALL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I am going to need another mower this year. 
anyone going to be selling a good used mower at at nice price. shrader?
your bobcat is still going strong... mulch and stripe kit  ... only every had to replace the pto switch and bearings. keeps going and going and going.


----------



## McGaw

Not your friends problem if he had a valid locate done. Should in good faith call One Call. Doesnt sound like a private line because of the size. Could be an abandoned cable. I also work for a locate company as my full time job


----------



## schrader

Not sure if I'm going to upgrade the bobcat this year, my walk behind is getting pretty old might be time to update it.


----------



## Hysert

As long as the locate ticket number is 30days or less ur clear... bell and cogeco never locate unless its a main... ive hit a gas line 5-6 feet from the locate line.. they all came real fast with the lights a blazen.... figured it was a frost loop in the laying of the gas line cause it started where they marked and was at there next paint line 6 down??? You should have neighbours standing thr shortly if its active... fiber optic is my scary find hope it never happens


----------



## rooferdave

SHAWZER;1981445 said:


> Locate company is ON1CALL


Awesome! Thanks. Will see what happens tomorrow


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC;1981453 said:


> I am going to need another mower this year.
> anyone going to be selling a good used mower at at nice price. shrader?
> your bobcat is still going strong... mulch and stripe kit  ... only every had to replace the pto switch and bearings. keeps going and going and going.


Buy a kubota mower Dean.. there decks are the best imo... no stripe kit needed.. lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

You know I like the kubotas as well, if you are looking for something smaller for commercial I also like the grandstands and the guy I just bought the sweeper off is selling his for a good price http://www.kijiji.ca/v-lawnmower-le...st/1054841190?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## grandview

no linky............


----------



## Mr.Markus

grandview;1981494 said:


> no linky............


I don't know what you're talking abooty...works fine.


----------



## grandview

Mr.Markus;1981495 said:


> I don't know what you're talking abooty...works fine.


works now,must of got stuck on the peace bridge.


----------



## Mr.Markus

March break madness...


----------



## schrader

This is going to be a nice mess when it all freezes up. Rained a lot last night.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hopefully the wind dries everything up first. I am very happy that the roofs have finished melting off, I had a few bad eaves trough designs that had me out every morning.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

WN has been way off with Temps over the last week


----------



## cet

The sun should help too if it shows up.
We just had a nice blast of snow.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Accumulated?


----------



## cet

No. Melting on contact


----------



## Hysert

cet;1982183 said:


> No. Melting on contact


Temps were all over the map last night... just dont have the balls to start putting stuff away just yet... mite pull one spreader next week.


----------



## cet

You are a lot farther south then me. We won't put anything away until after easter.


----------



## schrader

Im not even going to think about putting anything away until the middle of April, last two years we have had snow in April and looks like cold weather for the next two weeks.


----------



## Hysert

Anyone know of a supplier with 8-10 foot evergreens/blue spruce?? Need around 40.. my usual suppliers are to small...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

we took one bobcat back.
s750 It loaded snow for a few nights but was able to accumulate 150 hours on the ticker

It plowed more snow then last year as it had a larger route


----------



## rooferdave

Hysert;1982208 said:


> Anyone know of a supplier with 8-10 foot evergreens/blue spruce?? Need around 40.. my usual suppliers are to small...


Have tou tried dutchmaster?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

8 to 10 Blue spruce isn't hard to find. I don't know anyone out your way, but your supplier should be able to make some calls to be honest


----------



## edgeair

Hysert;1982208 said:


> Anyone know of a supplier with 8-10 foot evergreens/blue spruce?? Need around 40.. my usual suppliers are to small...


My uncle has a tree farm near Shelburne, and has deals with other farms that grow what he doesn't. His are mostly blue spruce. PM me if interested and I can find out more info for you.


----------



## Hysert

edgeair;1982254 said:


> My uncle has a tree farm near Shelburne, and has deals with other farms that grow what he doesn't. His are mostly blue spruce. PM me if interested and I can find out more info for you.


Thx guys!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I took everything off my truck last Friday, tempting fate. Its only 20 min to put it all back on and I still run out and do checks and grab coffee in the morning. 
My new bin sweeper looks huge on my little tractor but it handles it well, tidying up the hydro lines to be quick connect and a little welding, I`m enjoying the sunshine... puts me in a better mood.


----------



## Hysert

Should work great!!!


----------



## greywynd

Couple cm's of snow and a mess on the 401 in the Trenton area overnight. Hoping no major injuries.


----------



## ff1221

Not a bad deal if anyone is looking for a HLA pusher http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-heavy-...er/1057947154?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That is a good deal, I have a similar but not as good one, and wanted $4k for it


----------



## Hysert

So Mr T says.. Dad its time to pull the governer off my quad.. i dont even know how he know there is one... lol...


----------



## Grassman09

Probably cuz it wasn't going fast enough for him. Not sure if you have trails where your house or not. 

I'm part of Great lakes ATV club and mainly ride outside of Kitchener or Cathcart or up north area. There is a club in your area called quad Niagara they ride in the Welland/Niagara area. A good place to go in Hamilton on the reserve is called B&D they have a lil kids track and for the adults some deep mud holes and ponds. Good fish and chips and burgers too.


----------



## G.Landscape

Well this about sums it up.....


----------



## Grassman09

This sums it up more..


----------



## potskie

Grassman09;1983508 said:


> This sums it up more..


But that's a honda........


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha Ha , Almost scared to see the picture if someone drives a Dodge .


----------



## schrader

Ha you can tell everyone is starting to get bored. Put the sweeper on the back of the 4520 but the plow is not too far away because I'm not sure winter is done just yet.


----------



## Hysert

Grassman09;1983473 said:


> Probably cuz it wasn't going fast enough for him. Not sure if you have trails where your house or not.
> 
> I'm part of Great lakes ATV club and mainly ride outside of Kitchener or Cathcart or up north area. There is a club in your area called quad Niagara they ride in the Welland/Niagara area. A good place to go in Hamilton on the reserve is called B&D they have a lil kids track and for the adults some deep mud holes and ponds. Good fish and chips and burgers too.


Ya we have lots of places to go around are place... probably not gonna get back into quads again.. washing isnt fun anymore. Lol.. however i was a big karter as a kid and late teens and wanna start the boy in karts this yr... was on a friends shifter last yr and almost started playing again??? Was at cayuga last summer and had a vary big appeal to this guys mazda miata with a LS7 under the hood???? Nothing could touch the little thing, 6 speed box and slicks.. it was vary cool...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;1983647 said:


> Ha you can tell everyone is starting to get bored. Put the sweeper on the back of the 4520 but the plow is not too far away because I'm not sure winter is done just yet.


We have blown off all our sidewalks and steel shoveled all our curbs lines around building walks. The rain we got the other day cleaned up a lot. Probably going to sweep next week. Had a tractor parade yesterday from our site to the carwash then to the house. Plows stay on if we need them but it was a pretty site following four tractors home. We send bobcat out yesterday am to crush and break any piles push or move away to stop run off. There has been a lot and it's a lot of salting. Handed in a few grass quotes yesterday. Lots of gardens. Mrs champ is doing gardens this year


----------



## edgeair

Grassman09;1983508 said:


> This sums it up more..


Where's the censors when you need them....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Anyone watch "strip the city" about Toronto? Showed how a salt mine is mined.... freaking crazy, I had no clue it was like that


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1984375 said:


> Anyone watch "strip the city" about Toronto? Showed how a salt mine is mined.... freaking crazy, I had no clue it was like that


You sure have some wild Friday nights Jon
Strip the city eh. Was this a pay per view?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Haha, Friday nights equal relax night now... it was a discovery channel show. It showed how a city's layers come together. The CN tower, the Path system, the tunnel boring machines for subways and niagara falls for power. The salt mine stuff was amazing to me, I honestly had no clue salt was dynamited like granite would be a km under the ground


----------



## Mr.Markus

Good to know there are other nerds out there...


----------



## cet

Saw a PPM truck cruising through Newmarket today.
My contracts might be in jeopardy.


----------



## Mr.Markus

If you saw him it's already too late....good year to retire.


----------



## schrader

Oh yeah its snowing here, so much for a few flurries.


----------



## SHAWZER

Will be a few frozen puddles and roof drains and pile runoff tomorrow morning . Good thing its spring . Down to -15c tonight.


----------



## DeVries

Just got back from vacation. Wow a lot of snow melted in the last week. Looks like spring is trying to get a foot hold.


----------



## cet

schrader;1984658 said:


> Oh yeah its snowing here, so much for a few flurries.


The radar doesn't look good there


----------



## SHAWZER

You looking at King City radar ? Heading towards you .


----------



## cet

Trying to miss us. Need to go to north bay tomorrow for a few days. Hope the snow misses. Big Bosses bday Tuesday and 3 of us won't be here. I'm sure her dad will look after her.


----------



## schrader

Just got back from a full salt run and half of the shovelling looks crazy cold tonight for this late in the season.
Don't think you are going to be using the golf clubs anytime soon Chris.


----------



## cet

schrader;1984860 said:


> Just got back from a full salt run and half of the shovelling looks crazy cold tonight for this late in the season.
> Don't think you are going to be using the golf clubs anytime soon Chris.


Hoping its open Apr 18th


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

1cm down here. Nothing Forcasted


----------



## greywynd

2-3 in Peterborough, plows/salters are out.


----------



## grandview

Flurry action off Ontario right now.


----------



## SHAWZER

We like to share .


----------



## schrader

SOB woke up at 5 AM and it snowed 5cm overnight, glad the salt I put down last night melted off most of it but had to re shovel everything again. Guess I need to stop being lazy and start doing my nightly checks agin.


----------



## Hysert

cet;1984863 said:


> Hoping its open Apr 18th


Me too just bought a new driver! Maybe this one will put them on the nearest fairway to the right


----------



## cet

Hysert;1984964 said:


> Me too just bought a new driver! Maybe this one will put them on the nearest fairway to the right


I've come to the conclusion the money is better spent on lessons.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1985011 said:


> I've come to the conclusion the money is better spent on lessons.


A wise old man once said.


----------



## Hysert

cet;1985011 said:


> I've come to the conclusion the money is better spent on lessons.


Haha.... my problem is getting out to play often!


----------



## Hysert

My brother inlaw was a pro... played nation wide and hooters tour... now he runs a school teaching in ohio... as hes been playing golf since he was 6, he dosent like to play anymore! Would rather teach kids!!! I managed to get him to play 18 last yr when we visited.. told me he hadn't played a round in 4 yrs!!! Think he shot a 78 that day??? It was sure impressive to watch


----------



## cet

Hysert;1985029 said:


> Haha.... my problem is getting out to play often!


Me too. I only manage 45-55 rounds a year.:crying:


----------



## greywynd

I think I got about 25-30 in last year. Maybe I'll start keeping score this year.


----------



## potskie

greywynd;1985212 said:


> I think I got about 25-30 in last year. Maybe I'll start keeping score this year.


Ever use the Golf Now app?


----------



## SHAWZER

More flurries off of Georgian Bay , drinking cold beer by warm fire , perfect . Thumbs Up


----------



## schrader

Ya got hit with a nice streamer everything is wet again going out to see if it is freezing up.


----------



## greywynd

potskie;1985279 said:


> Ever use the Golf Now app?


Looks like it's mostly for booking tee times?


----------



## Hysert

Was out crushen piles today.. even with a cold breeze the sun is over powering and melting fast!! a nice site forsure!!


----------



## cet

-24 in north bay this morning. 
Might reconsider retiring here.


----------



## potskie

greywynd;1986119 said:


> Looks like it's mostly for booking tee times?


At a discount a big one at times.


----------



## grandview

This just popped up on CL

http://buffalo.craigslist.org/hvd/4945821237.html


----------



## cet

grandview;1986412 said:


> This just popped up on CL
> 
> http://buffalo.craigslist.org/hvd/4945821237.html


Are you looking at #5?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Speaking of auctions, anyone interested in a 2012 F-350 ext cab 8 foot box, diesel. Available in a couple weeks.


----------



## cet

The forecast has improved a bit.


----------



## schrader

Im skeptical with all the cold we have had lately it will have to be very warm for things not to freeze up. So much for winter just fading away.


----------



## greywynd

cet;1986424 said:


> Are you looking at #5?


Number 4, his new plow truck.


----------



## DeVries

greywynd;1986919 said:


> Number 4, his new plow truck.


17 would make a good counter weight.


----------



## GMC Driver

Popped by there today. #4 is pretty cool - 8.3 Cummins and automatic.

Allard - much of what's there could qualify as a counterweight.


----------



## potskie

GMC Driver;1986971 said:


> Popped by there today. #4 is pretty cool - 8.3 Cummins and automatic.
> 
> Allard - much of what's there could qualify as a counterweight.


It amazes me every year what some of the crap there still sells for.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Anyone worried about the next few hours?


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1987343 said:


> Anyone worried about the next few hours?


South west of Toronto the forecast is poor


----------



## R.G.PEEL

No way to know for sure until it happens, but I think the temps and warm rain will deal with the freezing rain as fast as salt could.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hope so, I read the Michigan thread with these types of system's, and see what they are saying.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1987343 said:


> Anyone worried about the next few hours?


My daughter is, she has an exam at 12:30.


----------



## potskie

Looks like all the pre salting that went on this AM has scared it into just rain. That's all its doing here at the moment.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Saw a few guys presalting at 9am... guess they charge per salting.


----------



## potskie

Pristine PM ltd;1987462 said:


> Saw a few guys presalting at 9am... guess they charge per salting.


I don't know a contractor here who didn't. From big Green trucks right down to little orange sidewalk units. There was some serious pre salting going on here this AM.


----------



## SHAWZER

Only rain here so far .Thumbs Up


----------



## cet

If the hadn't taken away my warning I would have pre salted overnight. Driving in morning rush hour just isn't worth it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Just heard people are slipping and falling by the airport. Can't win!!


----------



## G.Landscape

potskie;1987465 said:


> I don't know a contractor here who didn't. From big Green trucks right down to little orange sidewalk units. There was some serious pre salting going on here this AM.


Yea we did all our lots last night, rather safe than sorry.

Is this what you meant by "serious pre salting"?


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1987508 said:


> Yea we did all our lots last night, rather safe than sorry.
> 
> Is this what you meant by "serious pre salting"?


What?, it's a Dentists office.... Better safe than sorry right???


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Is that with an epoke???


----------



## schrader

Just rain here, minor icy spots on the interlock in the shaded areas. Man did they blow the temp forecast, only made it to 2 here when they called for 8.


----------



## Hysert

Got about 5 ton left. Would love to burn though some tonight? But I dought it will freeze down here???


----------



## cet

schrader;1987560 said:


> Just rain here, minor icy spots on the interlock in the shaded areas. Man did they blow the temp forecast, only made it to 2 here when they called for 8.


Here it's not suppose to reach the forecasted high until 9pm.
This weather is crazy. Just came back from North Bay. Zero and raining like crazy and they're salting hwy 11. Not sure it lasted 30 minutes before it was gone.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I can't sit still. ...

This am we are to sign a deal on the store. 15 years and I've decided to sell.
All the details have been hammered out but he is late. 

I have a silver cross pen and its signed a few million dollars worth of deals so far. It hasn't run dry yet.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1987850 said:


> I can't sit still. ...
> 
> This am we are to sign a deal on the store. 15 years and I've decided to sell.
> All the details have been hammered out but he is late.
> 
> I have a silver cross pen and its signed a few million dollars worth of deals so far. It hasn't run dry yet.


That must be pretty exciting.


----------



## DeVries

Wow the forecast was way off for today. It was supposed to be rain but everything is covered in snow, nice wet heavy flakes coming down. Hope it warms quick.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1987857 said:


> That must be pretty exciting.


He is running it down to his lawyers office to review and sign and bring back

I would have signed it with my pen but hey its only the horseshoe pen

good thing I dont smoke I would have gone thru a few already


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;1987860 said:


> He is running it down to his lawyers office to review and sign and bring back
> 
> I would have signed it with my pen but hey its only the horseshoe pen
> 
> good thing I dont smoke I would have gone thru a few already


Good luck Dean.

Guess this means you get another tenant in the plaza instead of the deadbeat computer guy that was there?


----------



## Triple L

Good luck dean!


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1987860 said:


> good thing I dont smoke I would have gone thru a few already


Good thing it was a breakfast meeting and not dinner.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;1987879 said:


> Good luck Dean.
> 
> Guess this means you get another tenant in the plaza instead of the deadbeat computer guy that was there?


No actually it means I get a solid tenant that I know can pay for a long long time.

The place stays where it is


----------



## cet

DeVries;1987858 said:


> Wow the forecast was way off for today. It was supposed to be rain but everything is covered in snow, nice wet heavy flakes coming down. Hope it warms quick.


This morning TWN said 1-3cm for your area.
Never know who to believe anymore. I was up 3 times last night making sure the temps didn't get below zero.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

richie bros auction on right now.


----------



## Hysert

cet;1987893 said:


> This morning TWN said 1-3cm for your area.
> Never know who to believe anymore. I was up 3 times last night making sure the temps didn't get below zero.


Crazy up the escarpment close to 2" below nothing. Just did walkways and blasted laneways... So happy I have nothing on top..


----------



## R.G.PEEL

MIDTOWNPC;1987898 said:


> richie bros auction on right now.


That horse shoe pen must be itching to sign some cheques for new toys after selling the store! Congrats on the move.


----------



## DeVries

Hysert;1987919 said:


> Crazy up the escarpment close to 2" below nothing. Just did walkways and blasted laneways... So happy I have nothing on top..


We will be plowing everything up on the escarpment this aft. Looks like about 2pm it will be over, so its a go for then. Tried salting but there is way to much moisture in this stuff to melt it off.


----------



## grandview

Still snowing here.


----------



## Alpha Property

I ve got a friend looking for a couple good used mowers, something in a 36inch walk behind and a 50-60 inch mid mount zero turn. 
Anyone upgrading?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Anyone ever bought a kangaroo trailer? Owner used to own Miska, sold it five years ago


----------



## potskie

Pristine PM ltd;1988116 said:


> Anyone ever bought a kangaroo trailer? Owner used to own Miska, sold it five years ago


So that's why they(Miska) have sucked the last while?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ha, maybe. Looked at competition and kangaroo today. Need a dump and a float. Very different pricing between the two


----------



## cet

potskie;1988125 said:


> So that's why they(Miska) have sucked the last while?


Were they ever any good


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

One of the best trailers that I ever had were the Cam Superline 

The deck over dump was a tank and the float trailer towed so nice. 

I can get pj at wholesale prices Jon


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Cool, thx, I will check them out


----------



## potskie

cet;1988138 said:


> Were they ever any good


I've been impressed with them in the past. My current one had to go back to them twice and when I got it back still with issues I gave up pulled out my welder and fixed it myself. Next one will be from somewhere else.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

To be honest, the kangaroo shop impressed me. They looked like they knew what they were doing


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1988162 said:


> To be honest, the kangaroo shop impressed me. They looked like they knew what they were doing


But you look like you know what your doing also.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hahaha - touche'


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1988185 said:


> Hahaha - touche'


Glad you thought it was funny. I've been laying a wake all night trying to figure out who's going to fix my computer now that Dean sold the computer store. Hopefully you got the Deal done Dean. It might be cheaper if you and Jon share a private Jet other then owning one each.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1988206 said:


> Glad you thought it was funny. I've been laying a wake all night trying to figure out who's going to fix my computer now that Dean sold the computer store. Hopefully you got the Deal done Dean. It might be cheaper if you and Jon share a private Jet other then owning one each.


If you were up you should of been doing lot checks.


----------



## greywynd

Nice to start the day catching up on this thread, made for a chuckle.


----------



## Hysert

Pristine PM ltd;1988162 said:


> To be honest, the kangaroo shop impressed me. They looked like they knew what they were doing


Jon I bought 2 action trailers in the past 2 yrs... One is the enclosed for property maintenance and the float is a 7ton... IMO they have more options then any out there and priced cheaper...


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1988206 said:


> Glad you thought it was funny. I've been laying a wake all night trying to figure out who's going to fix my computer now that Dean sold the computer store. Hopefully you got the Deal done Dean. It might be cheaper if you and Jon share a private Jet other then owning one each.


Why don't you rent them yours?


----------



## Triple L

grandview;1988207 said:


> If you were up you should of been doing lot checks.


Lot checks in Buffalo = less than 6" of snow... back to bed lol


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ha, that's funny, I texted Dean the same thing. We are all selfish, but honest about it.

I looked at actions site, nice stuff, our problem is that we will want something fairly specific. Needs to do garbage and recycling once a week, needs to take equipment, and then also be used for tree jobs.


----------



## DeVries

Try Glen at Hitchman. I just ordered another special build dump from them. Spec'd the same thing from Miska and they were $1,500.00 more plus didn't seem to really get what I was looking for even though I showed them pics of my old one. Didn't get a really good vibe from them.


----------



## schrader

LE snow on the 27 of March, hello spring where are you.


----------



## SHAWZER

Maybe we should go groundhog hunting in Wiarton . .....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I will post later but I think someone is trying to squeeze me at the 11th hour and they should know you dont trump, trump. Trump, trumps you and you say thank you mr trump. wesport


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1988221 said:


> Why don't you rent them yours?


I don't think they'd trust my maintence schedule. We're still doing site checks, not much to do but people aren't expecting ice now.


----------



## grandview

Triple L;1988226 said:


> Lot checks in Buffalo = less than 6" of snow... back to bed lol


True......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1988221 said:


> Why don't you rent them yours?


his is a 747 because you need room for the kids

Im more of a chopper guy.


----------



## By-The-Lake

If you need some more options for trailers you could try Nellos Welding in Flamborough. I was referred by a friend who runs a boutique landscaping company who swares by them. They do mostly custom work with little inventory. I am happy with it, constructions seems solid, the paint job sucked though. If you have some thing in mind they can probably build it.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/20n76inpcwr4wm1/mowers2.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/20n76inpcwr4wm1/mowers2.jpg?dl=0

http://www.ylm.ca/ylm/ylm_comp_detail.aspx?comp_id=369316


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1988375 said:


> his is a 747 because you need room for the kids
> 
> Im more of a chopper guy.


Don't have your sidewalk guy looking after checking oil in Helicopter.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1988449 said:


> Don't have your sidewalk guy looking after checking oil in Helicopter.


can your plane carry your lunch pail too or do you have another one for that.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1988484 said:


> can your plane carry your lunch pail too or do you have another one for that.


Ouch....................


----------



## SHAWZER

You guys are entertaining . .......:laughing:


----------



## Hysert

SHAWZER;1988536 said:


> You guys are entertaining . .......:laughing:


Still laughing about the sideway guy checking oil... Can't fool these guys


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHAWZER;1988536 said:


> You guys are entertaining . .......:laughing:


You should have seen us at rg's stag a few years back
I can't wait for chads stag.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1988548 said:


> You should have seen us at rg's stag a few years back
> I can't wait for chads stag.


I'm not sure I could survive a night out with JD DAVE. If he drinks like he eats I'm in trouble.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1988551 said:


> I'm not sure I could survive a night out with JD DAVE. If he drinks like he eats I'm in trouble.


He was saying how you were having a hard time with solids at your age


----------



## JD Dave

It's like gang up on Dave night. Lol. I'm just happy Chad likes girls. I was worried for a while.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The second time I met jd he said "hello dean, did you loose weight? " I said "no". He replies " I didn't think so"


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1988568 said:


> The second time I met jd he said "hello dean, did you loose weight? " I said "no". He replies " I didn't think so"


Your skinny I don't think I said that to you. Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1988569 said:


> Your skinny I don't think I said that to you. Lol


You did then the next time you said to my wife. 
"Your the one that messed up my paint at homedepot"

Class act


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1988568 said:


> The second time I met jd he said "hello dean, did you loose weight? " I said "no". He replies " I didn't think so"


Dave dreams of that day.


----------



## JD Dave

I say a lot so it's hard for me to remember. I really had your wife going. I need Chris or Markus to put me in my place.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1988585 said:


> I say a lot so it's hard for me to remember. I really had your wife going. I need Chris or Markus to put me in my place.


Markus is mia these days


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1988580 said:


> Day dreams of that Dave.


Really? Wow tell us more

Lol fixed it


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1988580 said:


> Dave dreams of that day.


Your just jealous my wife knows how to cook.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;1988590 said:


> Markus is mia these days


Like wears a dress and calls herself Mia ?


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1988593 said:


> Like wears a dress and calls herself Mia ?


You know him better then me.
Maybe that's why he and Dave are so close.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1988548 said:


> You should have seen us at rg's stag a few years back
> I can't wait for chads stag.


"Hi, my name is Mr. Lobster"

Still laughing!!!!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1988600 said:


> "Hi, my name is Mr. Lobster"
> 
> Still laughing!!!!!


My name was Ralph. 
Ralph my cookies


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

A cm down and snowing here 
Nothing Forcasted


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Now that he is shacked up with her, it's only a matter of time before Chad gets his girl preggers and has to marry her. Then we'll have a gtg at his stag! Jon will be into the hotel business by then and we can stay there.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1988631 said:


> Now that he is shacked up with her, it's only a matter of time before Chad gets his girl preggers and has to marry her. Then we'll have a gtg at his stag! Jon will be into the hotel business by then and we can stay there.


Are you talking from experience.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1988647 said:


> Are you talking from experience.


LOL!!!! At least my girl isn't a stripper from Quebec... lily sounds expensive


----------



## lokitn34

JD Dave;1988449 said:


> Don't have your sidewalk guy looking after checking oil in Helicopter.


ok it was not the sidewalk guys fault to clear that matter up. lol to WHO ever add oil made sure the tranny was full of fresh engine oil thou.


----------



## grandview

Got a quick half to 2 inches ,so hopefully the last time I going out this season,Truck is warming up now.


----------



## JD Dave

lokitn34;1988655 said:


> ok it was not the sidewalk guys fault to clear that matter up. lol to WHO ever add oil made sure the tranny was full of fresh engine oil thou.


And now the truth starts to surface. Lol.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;1988652 said:


> LOL!!!! At least my girl isn't a stripper from Quebec... lily sounds expensive


In that category I would rather have the expensive version then a cheap one.


----------



## lokitn34

MIDTOWNPC;1980096 said:


> hahahahha I just realized what I was saying and yes I was on topic
> 
> this
> http://www.actionseal.com/equipment...o-10-gallon-crack-melter-applicator-ry10.html
> 
> you can charge $1 a foot.
> 
> Its easy to do I just highly suggest you be carefull when turning the machine around near a curb becasue if you jar or hit the torch end off the curb it will break shooting flames out of the side which is attached to a propane tank. This is very important when you are doing crack filling say at the comfort inn which is next to the ultramar gas station. Lets just say sometimes its better that I don't say "let me give that a try" My workers prefer I just buy the stuff.


yes dean. as your worker you mean well but are hard on equipment. when you work for dean I have learned to always include danger pay.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I was once told you either need to know how to fix things and have good maintenance or have a cheque book.

I got one thing right and I am still learning.

I would like to think of myself as the "stress tester" 
make it "dean proof"


----------



## lokitn34

MIDTOWNPC;1988780 said:


> I was once told you either need to know how to fix things and have good maintenance or have a cheque book.
> 
> I got one thing right and I am still learning.
> 
> I would like to think of myself as the "stress tester"
> make it "dean proof"


keep that silver pen handy and keep writing me thous cheq I have no problem with you breaking everything cause I get paid.


----------



## Triple L

Wonder if we'll get any accumulation out of this... sit back and wait


----------



## schrader

Im more worried about it being icy, would be nice if we could get the frost out of the ground but at this rate that might not happen until July.


----------



## G.Landscape

I would be good with a heavy salt run, we got a lot of salt left!!


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;1989309 said:


> I would be good with a heavy salt run, we got a lot of salt left!!


I would be good with nothing, I took my Denali out last week and want to drive it lol


----------



## JD Dave

A plow would be a nice way to end the month.


----------



## McGaw

Triple L;1989319 said:


> I would be good with nothing, I took my Denali out last week and want to drive it lol


We have one guy here who plows with his Denali. Another guy has a beautiful hummer and has a western on it. I don't think either are in the snow business though


----------



## schrader

Why does everyone want to burn off the last of the salt, Salt is money we just store it in the sea can for next year. Seems to be melting here for now up early to see if it freezes overnight.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1989321 said:


> A plow would be a nice way to end the month.


I bet Mr. Markus is putting his salter back in right about now... roads are white here


----------



## Hysert

schrader;1989325 said:


> Why does everyone want to burn off the last of the salt, Salt is money we just store it in the sea can for next year. Seems to be melting here for now up early to see if it freezes overnight.


I've got the last of my salt loaded! If I need more now guess I'm buying by the yard? oh well...


----------



## cet

Pretty sure we're salting. Rather safe then sorry.


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;1989326 said:


> I bet Mr. Markus is putting his salter back in right about now... roads are white here


What roads are you looking at??? Still black out my window


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Radar shows it passed me, nothing happened???


----------



## SHAWZER

About 5cm of heavy wet snow at higher elevations at my place , nothing in town but bare pavement and puddles .....Thumbs Up


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;1989371 said:


> What roads are you looking at??? Still black out my window


Not around me. Everything was white this end of town until like 2 am then BAM it melted in the span of an hour, hour and a half.


----------



## schrader

Most of the snow melted here, some ice on the interlock as usual. Winds are really picking up here now.


----------



## cet

Full salt run for us. No way I was waiting for the temp to drop at 7am and have a disaster on my hands at 7am. Salting schools isn't fun when parents are dropping their kids off for school. I don't think kids walk to school anymore.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I was in the city today all over and I could not believe the amounts of salt up against the front doors of places and the store brick walls. They are white six inches up from the sidewalks. If I had a broom I would have swept up a yard. I also couldn't believe the litter at places. Do people not do litter in winter? 
And the amount of ads on buses. Slip and fall? Call Sue Yapantsoff. 416-bad-fall. LOL.


----------



## grandview

MIDTOWNPC;1990058 said:


> I was in the city today all over and I could not believe the amounts of salt up against the front doors of places and the store brick walls. They are white six inches up from the sidewalks. If I had a broom I would have swept up a yard. I also couldn't believe the litter at places. Do people not do litter in winter?
> And the amount of ads on buses. Slip and fall? Call Sue Yapantsoff. 416-bad-fall. LOL.


Country bumpkin in the big city. Better not go into the Zanzibar on Yoinge st


----------



## potskie

MIDTOWNPC;1990058 said:


> And the amount of ads on buses. Slip and fall? Call Sue Yapantsoff. 416-bad-fall. LOL.


There is a Giant yellow Slip and Fall bill board pretty much out front of the yard where I pick up my salt. It's just insult to injury.


----------



## grandview

potskie;1990066 said:


> There is a Giant yellow Slip and Fall bill board pretty much out front of the yard where I pick up my salt. It's just insult to injury.


Subliminal message to buy more salt then needed.


----------



## Triple L

Just thought I'd mention it on here...

I might be selling my Machinability 9-15 wing plow

Just finished it's second winter, Skid steer quick tach with electric valves for all the functions

In perfect working order, Asking $9500

Also, 2 - Bridgestone M729 - 19.5" Commercial truck tires, Tons of tread left, Came off of my F550, $50 per tire


----------



## DeVries

Since we are on the topic of selling equipment. Salt dogg 3 yard salter, 3 years old. Includes L.E.D backup lights .Everything in working order. $3,200.00


----------



## SHAWZER

Old man winter may not be done with us yet , Sunday 5-10 cm , Monday 2-4 cm , Tuesday 2-4 cm . They have been wrong before ....:...Thumbs Up


----------



## cet

SHAWZER;1990361 said:


> Old man winter may not be done with us yet , Sunday 5-10 cm , Monday 2-4 cm , Tuesday 2-4 cm . They have been wrong before ....:...Thumbs Up


May be their idea of April fools.


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN forecast for Meaford and Owen Sound . Plenty of time to change.


----------



## DeVries

Maybe you should by the Machinability blade and salter to help you get it cleaned up quick.


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha , no thanks. My equipment stays in town and on standby until at least May 1st . ...


----------



## Hysert

Pulled the big salter off, still gonna leave the little one on the pickup just in case?? They are saying 1-3 on Sunday?? But I don't think it will stick... Otherwise starting cleanups later this week


----------



## schrader

5-10 screw that, we have started sweeping already So over winter and ready for spring, hope that changes.


----------



## Hysert

schrader;1990441 said:


> 5-10 screw that, we have started sweeping already So over winter and ready for spring, hope that changes.


Ya no kidding!!! My mom came for lunch today first thing she said, nice to see that salter off!! Ppl on top the escarpment were real down late last week when we got covered in white again!! We are pumped to get started!


----------



## Triple L

It'll still be another week before any of our snow banks are melted... can't start cleanups till then


----------



## schrader

Around here we just work around the snowbanks or it would be May before I got anything done. Last year we still had some snow piles in late May.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

We've already got 3 weeks of summer work done. I'm hoping it's the running start of a good season so I can upgrade some stuff. 

We have this week off so it has been the time to safety and sticker everything. It's the annual find anything wrong and write tickets blitz time. I drove to Ajax today and I bet I passed 6 commercial vehicles pulled over. All my trailers are in the yard on stands with the wheels off getting TLC from my mechanic and new stickers. I bet I still get something.


----------



## ff1221

Doubt they'd pull you over and not find a way to pay their wages!

Need a couple of good warm rain here just to get the frost out of the ground, it was down 7 feet this year in places, not to mention snow piles everywhere.


----------



## Hysert

It was really nice opening all the windows for some fresh air through the house... Gonna drink more beer must be the warm air


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Possible snow tonight and tomorrow night Cobourg 
Crazy. 

Got my Deere 4100 back. Works great. We have a front mount broom and I used it on my grass today. Amazing


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN still saying 10 cm here Sunday night .


----------



## Triple L

SHAWZER;1991351 said:


> TWN still saying 10 cm here Sunday night .


Just like the 20mm of rain we were supposed to get..... and got 4mm...


----------



## schrader

Ill take that math, can't salt away 10cm and I really don't want to do a full flow again.


----------



## cet

schrader;1991389 said:


> Ill take that math, can't salt away 10cm and I really don't want to do a full flow again.


Hopefully we get some help from the ground. I don't feel like plowing again.


----------



## ff1221

cet;1991403 said:


> Hopefully we get some help from the ground. I don't feel like plowing again.


That rain helped pull a pile of frost out of the ground, my driveway was a sloppy mess and after that rain it drained and tightened right up. Ground temps should be on the rise.


----------



## schrader

Still can't get a lot of the snow stakes out of the ground here, frozen in. A few more days and we should be able to wrap up this season, was so nice yesterday would be nice to have a few more like that.


----------



## cet

ff1221;1991446 said:


> That rain helped pull a pile of frost out of the ground, my driveway was a sloppy mess and after that rain it drained and tightened right up. Ground temps should be on the rise.


They lowered Sunday back to 2-4cm. It has been as high as 10 and as low as 1 in the last 3 days.


----------



## Hysert

cet;1991451 said:


> They lowered Sunday back to 2-4cm. It has been as high as 10 and as low as 1 in the last 3 days.


Last night they said 2-4 here now 1-3?? I pretty sure we have enough frost out of the top that it won't accumulated.. But we'll see.. Really don't want to plow


----------



## schrader

I saw that forecasts are all over the map lately just going to wing it and see what happens, hope to just salt it away.


----------



## cet

Last Sunday evening it snowed pretty hard here. Solid 2cm on roofs and grass and it still melted on contact on the black top. All my schools are closed Monday. Some are per time for salt and I'm sure they would flip if I salted Sunday night. Looks like a better chance of salting Monday night for us. I've got over 200 tonnes in the shed so it's no big deal if we have to go.

I stuffed 9 trailers of salt in the shed Feb 27th before they put the 1/2 loads signs up, then only went 4 times in March.


----------



## greywynd

Been enjoying 26-29C all week in Puerto Aventuras, about an hour south of Cancun on the Mayan Riviera. I'll see if I can bring some warmth back with me.


----------



## schrader

Yesterday was the first day in 6 months I walked out the door without a winter jacket. Looks like this forecast is changing by the hour, just wait and see I guess.


----------



## cet

schrader;1991548 said:


> Yesterday was the first day in 6 months I walked out the door without a winter jacket. Looks like this forecast is changing by the hour, just wait and see I guess.


I like the direction it's going


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;1991566 said:


> I like the direction it's going


First rule of Spring Club is we don't talk about Spring Club...

In the last hour about 4 cm...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mr.Markus;1991723 said:


> First rule of Spring Club is we don't talk about Spring Club...
> 
> In the last hour about 4 cm...


I just left Pearson and it is snowing pretty hard but not sticking.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1991723 said:


> First rule of Spring Club is we don't talk about Spring Club...
> 
> In the last hour about 4 cm...


I thought you were on holidays. You've been a stranger.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Few weeks ago I did an advert mailing, the same night my moms life line went off, and another close friend is ailing in hospital on and off and back in last night. It's been a rough couple weeks. Work is work I can handle that, lots on the plate, and I'm not my usual cheery self.


----------



## JD Dave

Hopefully things get better for you Markus. Just when life is going ultra smooth something happens. Wishing your mom and friend all the best.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;1991754 said:


> Few weeks ago I did an advert mailing, the same night my moms life line went off, and another close friend is ailing in hospital on and off and back in last night. It's been a rough couple weeks. Work is work I can handle that, lots on the plate, and I'm not my usual cheery self.


Sorry to hear that. I hope your mom's ok. Puts work in perspective.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mr.Markus;1991754 said:


> Few weeks ago I did an advert mailing, the same night my moms life line went off, and another close friend is ailing in hospital on and off and back in last night. It's been a rough couple weeks. Work is work I can handle that, lots on the plate, and I'm not my usual cheery self.


Wow, I'm really sorry to hear you're having such a bad time. My condolences for your mom and I hope your friends luck changes for the better.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Thanks guys, my mom is a retired Nightingale Nurse who trained at the original Florence Nightengale school at St Thomas's in England. It makes her a horrible patient....we have her back home now healing comfortably.
Someone say something funny I hate to be a buzzkill...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Read that wrong... but glad I did.


----------



## cet

My wife's a retired nurse. Not sure retired, she just quit working. She thinks she knows more then the doctors.


----------



## SHAWZER

Forecast getting better all the time . 1-3 cm Sunday night into Monday morning . I can drink more beer with the Easter Bunny today . ....


----------



## Hysert

Mr Ts had a half pound of chocolate already... Yeehaa..


----------



## ff1221

Dusting of snow last night stuck to the grass but not to the asphalt. Forecast is looking warm and soggy here this week, get this snow gone and ground thawed then we can get back to the paying jobs.
Thinking of you and your family Markus, even the funny guy in the room needs friends to lean on so don't be afraid to lean on any of us!


----------



## JD Dave

Had to salt a few icy spots this morning but there was much less to do then planned on. Got home and everyone is still asleep so if I get rid of all the tin foil no one will know exactly what the easter bunny brought last night. If it makes you feel better Markus we can all go out for dinner and let you win credit card roulette again.


----------



## Mr.Markus

At -6 just about everything that melted last night was icy here. It's safer just to hit everything than trying to think who might use what today. I think I hit the Easter Bunny on a backroad too... 
My visa gets confiscated when my income tax bill comes in every year so get some chocolate from your kids while you can...


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1991909 said:


> At -6 just about everything that melted last night was icy here. It's safer just to hit everything than trying to think who might use what today. I think I hit the Easter Bunny on a backroad too...
> My visa gets confiscated when my income tax bill comes in every year so get some chocolate from your kids while you can...


Ed Stewart passed away last night, so things could always be worse.


----------



## Mr.Markus

News travels fast....

He was in bad shape for quite a while and not happy about being cooped up. It's gonna leave a big dent on the Town.


----------



## forbidden

Winter can FRO any time now. Here I am home from transport work to get ready for cleanup and we get 2 snowfall warnings, ended up with a full day of sidewalks today. Now we wait for it to dry up some. 

Might be selling my 2013 F450 as well. 345000km on it (that is not a typo). Replacing the turbo next week, other than that no issues and no accidents. If I don't sell it we may just retire the old 01 dually with the 7.3 and put the sander in the 450 and use it as required in the summer. 

Looking for a newer Freightliner SportChassis, post Mercedes powerplant.


----------



## SHAWZER

Old man winter just wont rest , TWN calling for 5-10 cm Wed. morning.


----------



## schrader

Not sure what happened to the snow they were calling for today but hopefully the same happens on Wednesday and we call all get on with spring.


----------



## grandview

What are the good seats at the Prince of Wales Theatre?


----------



## cet

grandview;1992307 said:


> What are the good seats at the Prince of Wales Theatre?


Ask JD, he has season tickets to the ballet.


----------



## grandview

cet;1992345 said:


> Ask JD, he has season tickets to the ballet.


Not that type of theatre


----------



## Mr.Markus

grandview;1992307 said:


> What are the good seats at the Prince of Wales Theatre?


Princess of Wales

https://seatgeek.com/titanic-toronto-tickets/theater/2015-05-19-8-pm/2481135


----------



## grandview

Mr.Markus;1992349 said:


> Princess of Wales
> 
> https://seatgeek.com/titanic-toronto-tickets/theater/2015-05-19-8-pm/2481135


Looked up the seat chart and Google a pix of the inside,just wondering if the center balcony is good.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My wife would know...she has this seating chart saved in favorites. I've never been...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-trucks/barrie/2010-kenworth-t370-dump-truck-salter/1062503882

ou la la


----------



## SHAWZER

The weather forecasters should change meds. , all over the place . ...Thumbs Up.......


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1992382 said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-trucks/barrie/2010-kenworth-t370-dump-truck-salter/1062503882
> 
> ou la la


From what i see they new ones every 5 years. I'd be very leary of any truck made between 08-10. The 11's and up seem to be less trouble some. I need to build another salt truck of some sort before winter or maybe just gamble 1 more year. I'm really debating about getting a tandem but with my luck I'd buy one then I'd loose a whole bunch of snow work. Centre balcony is where you want to be, I love the ballet and opera.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1992382 said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-trucks/barrie/2010-kenworth-t370-dump-truck-salter/1062503882
> 
> ou la la


That's exactly what jon pristine needs...

Wicked awesome work truck but driven one quite a bit, you the owner don't want to drive one... worst riding truck I've ever been in (short wheelbase with spring suspension) and no space in the cab... Peterbilt is where it's at IMO for driver comfort


----------



## Mr.Markus

Thank you TWN for the proposed 10 hrs/ 10 mm of freezing rain for tomorrow.


----------



## Triple L

I was gonna take my last salter off today... wount be doing that anymore... Hopefully by leaving it on and being ready we won't get anything


----------



## By-The-Lake

It must be Spring, the signs (for the green industry ) are everywhere. I saw one sign today that really stood out from the competition and caught my attention. It also reminded me of thoughts that drift threw my mind when I think of slow or non-payers.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vuhr5jw70hizijk/DSC_0157%5B1%5D.JPG?dl=0


----------



## grandview

By-The-Lake;1992699 said:


> It must be Spring, the signs (for the green industry ) are everywhere. I saw one sign today that really stood out from the competition and caught my attention. It also reminded me of thoughts that drift threw my mind when I think of slow or non-payers.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vuhr5jw70hizijk/DSC_0157%5B1%5D.JPG?dl=0


I take a number 3, 2 number 7's and 5 number 11's.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I did up a new postcard mailing. It does double duty. It really worked well,
First job paid for the design, printing and mailing. I have to remember that I'm only 1 guy LOL.
Lots of new guys out there pounding the pavement, though.


----------



## Hysert

Triple L;1992673 said:


> I was gonna take my last salter off today... wount be doing that anymore... Hopefully by leaving it on and being ready we won't get anything


Think I'm pulling the pickups salter tmr... Wanna get this stuff washed and put away!! Space is a premium on the driveway... We managed to sweep everthing today started at 4... Looks like double did gets for us in a few days...


----------



## McGaw

Markus those look great! I had a guy come yesterday wanting to aerate my lawn. No. He said he'll give me a great deal only $350. I wasn't sure if he was serious or lost his mind. Average around here to aerate is about $30/yard. 

Layed up for the beginning of the summer season as well. Had. Y left hip replaced at the end of last October. Just got home from the hospital friday fter replacing the right one. 
Here's hoping for a good summer:


----------



## grandview

Mr.Markus;1992771 said:


> I did up a new postcard mailing. It does double duty. It really worked well,
> First job paid for the design, printing and mailing. I have to remember that I'm only 1 guy LOL.
> Lots of new guys out there pounding the pavement, though.


That's strange, I have the same postcards ,but a different number on it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

grandview;1992809 said:



> That's strange, I have the same postcards ,but a different number on it.


I've been creeping you on LS since 2005, you never run out of tricks.

Thanks McGaw, I was really happy how they turned out. I spent some time on vistaprint but was limited by their programs so printed off my ideas and took them to my local printer and she tweeked it with what I asked for. I'm sure those new hips are like getting new toys, little learning curve and away you go twice as good as before


----------



## JD Dave

looks really good Markus. Hope the new hip heels fast McGaw. Just wondering how old are you? My hips are are starting to bother me a little sometimes. Lol


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Is tonight bs or legit? Getting nervous!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Nice postcard Markus, might have to copy grandview as well


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1992860 said:


> I've been creeping you on LS since 2005, you never run out of tricks.
> 
> Thanks McGaw, I was really happy how they turned out. I spent some time on vistaprint but was limited by their programs so printed off my ideas and took them to my local printer and she tweeked it with what I asked for. I'm sure those new hips are like getting new toys, little learning curve and away you go twice as good as before


Who are you using if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1992949 said:


> Is tonight bs or legit? Getting nervous!!!


Every forecast is the same. Worse to the southwest


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Phew, have fun grassman!


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;1993013 said:


> Phew, have fun grassman!


I didn't say it was going to miss us


----------



## Mr.Markus

Wow, I don't think I've ever seen TWN update at 3 am before...

They pushed the start of the F rain a couple of hours from 4 to 6 am, that puts it at rush hour here. Guess I'm pre salting it...


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;1993067 said:


> Wow, I don't think I've ever seen TWN update at 3 am before...
> 
> They pushed the start of the F rain a couple of hours from 4 to 6 am, that puts it at rush hour here. Guess I'm pre salting it...


Salting myself right now. Everything is covered with ice here except the ground. Looks like it's holding enough warmth. But I'd rather lay it now than run around in traffic.


----------



## Triple L

Pavement temps are +2


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We are plus 3 now. Hoping it stays that way


----------



## potskie

Triple L;1993072 said:


> Pavement temps are +2


Can you tell the icy sidewalks and partial parking lots I keep finding on the edge of town that. They don't seem to care much.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ohhhh snap


----------



## Mr.Markus

I seem to be in a nice little gap on the radar where there's nothing. I salted anyway. I have -1 on the tops of hills and +1 in the valleys 
As we say... better safe. Time for 2nd breakfast.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Markus the hobbit - 2nd Breakfast,

http://www.geeksofdoom.com/2013/12/31/hobbit-meal-schedule-shirt


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cept I definitely need something between luncheon and afternoon tea...


----------



## cet

We salted everything too. I'm in a good situation, 65% contract 35% per time. I might come out $300 ahead. Regardless with a 10K deductible I'm salting.

I wish I hadn't dropped my crystal ball a few years ago, I can't seem to find another one anywhere.


----------



## Triple L

potskie;1993074 said:


> Can you tell the icy sidewalks and partial parking lots I keep finding on the edge of town that. They don't seem to care much.


Derp!

I was just posting useful information, I never said I wasn't salting walkways or doing site checks either....


----------



## DeVries

Looking for a 84" power sweeper for the front of a tractor to be mounted on the Horst undercarriage. Tried Smyth, bobcat, Horst, no one seems to make one that size. Anyone have any ideas. We have been doing our sweeping with a skidsteer but it means a lot of loading and unloading. Looking to run one on a tractor so we can drive from site to site.


----------



## Alpha Property

What is involved with an e test on a "commercial " truck? I have my 99 f450 with the 7.3L that i need to get done. It doesnt smoke, theres no lights on on the dash and it still has its cat. 
Should it pass ok?


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries;1993220 said:


> Looking for a 84" power sweeper for the front of a tractor to be mounted on the Horst undercarriage. Tried Smyth, bobcat, Horst, no one seems to make one that size. Anyone have any ideas. We have been doing our sweeping with a skidsteer but it means a lot of loading and unloading. Looking to run one on a tractor so we can drive from site to site.


This is close 
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-heavy-equipment/kitchener-waterloo/power-broom-sweeper/1061160998?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## schrader

What kind of broom are you looking for rotary or a pick up and how are you planning on running it hydraulic or PTO? Not sure if anyone will make one to fit the horst harness but fabing up a bracket to fit would be your best bet. We just put a rear 3 point hitch broom on the back of our 4520 and it works great.


----------



## DeVries

It would run off of the hydraulics. I don't need the pickup broom just the rotary one. I can find them to fit the Horst harness but not in the 8 foot width. I may have to go with a 7 footer with a gutter brush to get along the curbs, but still would prefer the 8 foot.


----------



## GMC Driver

Allard - if you find one with a skidsteer mount, you can always run an adapter plate to make it work on the Horst. I've used them before and they work.


----------



## DeVries

Problem is Dave no one makes an 8 foot sweeper other than Cat. Its meant for a wheel loader with 25 gal per min hydro flow. My tractors have between 14 and 17 gal per min.


----------



## schrader

Well has the fat lady finally sang? hope so because we took everything off today so I guess I'm done.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I think everyone thinks its over judging by the phone today...

Devries I would ask Cat if you could try an 8 ft on your machine. Sweepers don't need to run flat out to do a good job, I used to hire the contractor who did the streets in town to do parking lots and the street sweepers barely turn, you can pretty much watch them go around. I don't think youll miss the 7 gpm


----------



## grandview

schrader;1993593 said:


> Well has the fat lady finally sang? hope so because we took everything off today so I guess I'm done.


Don't forget about the encore.tymusic


----------



## Hysert

schrader;1993593 said:


> Well has the fat lady finally sang? hope so because we took everything off today so I guess I'm done.


We pulled the last salter and washed everything.. Nice to see it stacked away...

Seems property management is waiting longer and longer every yr?? Got 2 unexpected contracts today!!one has major sweeping? Mite have to sub to Allard and his big new broom?? Guess there snow contractor doesn't cleanup after there done? Don't worry I will when I get it next year!!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Just passed a Metal pless truck on 407 well an f150 is that a truck ? Looked like Jason drives like chad. Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Sweeper company named 
Mb sweeper. Mv sweepster. 
Google it. Yellow bristles. They have bigger ones.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, things are still up in the air for us as well. I don't get it... could have had this dealt with a long time ago


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;1993676 said:


> Just passed a Metal pless truck on 407 well an f150 is that a truck ? Looked like Jason drives like chad. Lol


There was 1 at Stewart's today...


----------



## cet

grandview;1993620 said:


> Don't forget about the encore.tymusic


That's not even funny


----------



## grandview

cet;1993715 said:


> That's not even funny


It is,if it stays up north.Thumbs Up


----------



## cet

grandview;1993727 said:


> It is,if it stays up north.Thumbs Up


Ya, north of me.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1993676 said:


> Just passed a Metal pless truck on 407 well an f150 is that a truck ? Looked like Jason drives like chad. Lol


I'm still waiting on my complimentary "chadstand" kickstand for my liveboxx... guess he didn't make it to Kitchener yet even tho I've seen that truck around too

$2 in steel sure would make it a whole lot easier to hook onto and remove instead of proping it up on wood... might have to make my own... no good idea goes unpunished lol


----------



## RAZOR

I am thinking about selling my 2014 3500hd Silverado with 11 ft Del steel dump box, gas, 4x4. Send me a PM if anybody is intersted.


----------



## grandview

Looks and feels like it's ready to snow


----------



## cet

grandview;1994377 said:


> Looks and feels like it's ready to snow


Looks like it's time to dust off the golf clubs.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Today makes me feel like the salters can come off without worry!!!!


----------



## JD Dave

It's next week that I'm really worried about.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1994741 said:


> It's next week that I'm really worried about.


Buy some sunscreen and you should be good. Might need to wear a hat too.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;1994741 said:


> It's next week that I'm really worried about.


Tractors come home and you have to *actually* go to work...?


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;1994850 said:


> Tractors come home and you have to *actually* go to work...?


Yeah the parties over. It's this time of year I realize just how much equipment we have and how our yard isn't big enough. There's also so many little things to fix on everything. We did get a few cutting edges changed and some welding done on some plows last week. It's nice to have a few blades ready for next fall. Hopefully we can work on the other ones when we are slow in the summer.


----------



## grandview

1st time in months you don't have to worry about all this rain turning to ice or snow.


----------



## cet

This looks like fun.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1994996 said:


> This looks like fun.


I'm sure my pickup would have handled that.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1995029 said:


> I'm sure my pickup would have handled that.


I bet that how grants Hyundai hybrid gets a flat tire! LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1995029 said:


> I'm sure my pickup would have handled that.


is it out of warranty yet?


----------



## grandview

Triple L;1995036 said:


> I bet that how grants Hyundai hybrid gets a flat tire! LOL


Does it run on beer farts?


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;1995137 said:


> Does it run on beer farts?


No but $5 bill will get you a lap dance.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1995166 said:


> No but $5 bill will get you a lap dance.


I wonder what a 50 would do LOL


----------



## grandview

Triple L;1995173 said:


> I wonder what a 50 would do LOL


2 hours of sidewalk shoveling.


----------



## Triple L

grandview;1995221 said:


> 2 hours of sidewalk shoveling.


Only in Buffalo


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;1995173 said:


> I wonder what a 50 would do LOL


Last time Grant got a 50 out he had to marry her.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;1995231 said:


> Last time Grant got a 50 out he had to marry her.


And spend another 50 "the morning after"... something clearly farmers don't do lol


----------



## JD Dave

Just don't go home for lunch and you'll be fine.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I don't recall any of this happening. What I do remember is Dave pulling out a $20 and pushing Chad toward a stage causing chads face to turn 50 shades of red! 

On a separate note, that was the first and last time the words Dave and pulled out were ever used together. And "Chad" for that matter. Lol


----------



## grandview

R.G.PEEL;1995269 said:


> I don't recall any of this happening. What I do remember is Dave pulling out a $20 and pushing Chad toward a stage causing chads face to turn 50 shades of red!
> 
> On a separate note, that was the first and last time the words Dave and pulled out were ever used together. And "Chad" for that matter. Lol


:laughing::laughing:I'd put 27 smiles on for each of his kids but it won't let me!


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1995256 said:


> Just don't go home for lunch and you'll be fine.


Home lunches can be very expensive.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

It's funny how often we reference rg stag. 
It was so long ago it's almost time for another 


I have a couple blizzard 8611 old style mounts for f550 and I think gmc5500 if anyone is looking. I also have a few shoebox controllers. Wiring harness' and lights 

I know they are not used much but I'm starting my sale list


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;1995385 said:


> It's funny how often we reference rg stag.
> It was so long ago it's almost time for another
> 
> I have a couple blizzard 8611 old style mounts for f550 and I think gmc5500 if anyone is looking. I also have a few shoebox controllers. Wiring harness' and lights
> 
> I know they are not used much but I'm starting my sale list


I could have used a 5500 mount in the fall, ended up making one.


----------



## rooferdave

Todsys interesting fact... Got caught in todays mto blitz. Cost 1500.00 and two tow trucks


----------



## rooferdave

The interesting part is the out of servive ticket was for the parking brake light that tells you it was on was not working, the parking brake itself worked, it was the dash light that allowed them to take my plates...wtf?


----------



## Hysert

rooferdave;1995481 said:


> The interesting part is the out of servive ticket was for the parking brake light that tells you it was on was not working, the parking brake itself worked, it was the dash light that allowed them to take my plates...wtf?


Wow. That sucks Dave! We were in Burlington today and passed a small blitz as well. They were eyeing us as we drove by but no chase pursued.. Lol...


----------



## daveklassen

I got caught in an MTO blitz with towing our 318D and power sweeper. Officer says he thinks I'm overweight?? Takes me down to scales. Two hours of waiting and I get a ticket for not having my log book filled out. What a f****** waste of my day.


----------



## cet

daveklassen;1995561 said:


> I got caught in an MTO blitz with towing our 318D and power sweeper. Officer says he thinks I'm overweight?? Takes me down to scales. Two hours of waiting and I get a ticket for not having my log book filled out. What a f****** waste of my day.


No excuse for that ticket. I'm happy it goes to the driver, makes my guys fill it out. Years ago 1 guy took the truck to get coffee. $390 for coffee is even more then Starbucks.


----------



## Hysert

twn forecast shows snow flakes for Thursday... Lmao... 

Cleanups are done! Mite even send the boys to start cutting a few places this week?? Got a ton of small jobs to do this week, then the digging starts.. Woohoo..


----------



## potskie

rooferdave;1995481 said:


> The interesting part is the out of servive ticket was for the parking brake light that tells you it was on was not working, the parking brake itself worked, it was the dash light that allowed them to take my plates...wtf?


What else was wrong with it? According to the schedule 1 inspection list the light is a minor defect Not something they can yank you off the road for.

The reality is we are all driving illegal trucks at all times. If they want to they can find something. Especially with the vague HTA wording in some sections.


----------



## potskie

Driving through Noth bay and every parking lot looks like a beach. 

I definitely do not miss sweeping that mess up!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

potskie;1996033 said:


> Driving through Noth bay and every parking lot looks like a beach.
> 
> I definitely do not miss sweeping that mess up!


If I had to do much sweeping, I'd be doing it tomorrow in the rain. Keeps the dust down


----------



## Hysert

Nice to see the ICEMAN back on the podium!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;1996036 said:


> If I had to do much sweeping, I'd be doing it tomorrow in the rain. Keeps the dust down


I start sweeping for the Town tomorrow, sidewalks and blvds behind the curb. It is a lot more fun than the 2 weeks I will spend doing rural frontages when the ditches firm up. Hope I can get it all done before the grass starts as usual looks like 1st week of May.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Iceman?

We have it in a few contracts that sweeping is included, but they want a price for wet, and want to deduct my dry price from the cost. Makes sense I guess, but if I didn't do the wet, I would do the dry and then another company would do the wet, meaning my dry was a waste...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;1996082 said:


> Iceman?
> 
> We have it in a few contracts that sweeping is included, but they want a price for wet, and want to deduct my dry price from the cost. Makes sense I guess, but if I didn't do the wet, I would do the dry and then another company would do the wet, meaning my dry was a waste...


wet dry ? what are you talking about?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

thought this was a pretty good deal

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-farming-equi...00/1065849675?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;1996097 said:


> wet dry ? what are you talking about?


He's babbling but I'm pretty sure he's talking about wet sweeping and not many people are set up to do that. It does a better job and doesn't create a dust cloud. That tractor is an ok deal. I'm betting he only paid 65k for it with loader in 2003.


----------



## Mr.Markus

If you go in dry and it becomes wet, do you still get paid for the wet, or do they get mad and about it really being a dry.... like my sense of humour


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;1996233 said:


> If you go in dry and it becomes wet, do you still get paid for the wet, or do they get mad and about it really being a dry.... like my sense of humour


Many people sub me their sweeping.


----------



## Hysert

Does anyone know about the cvor renewal test?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Sure is warm in Punta Cana. 
Can hardly drink the drink before the ice melts 

Tastes like another


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Haha, they would get mad I assume. 

Does anyone paint soccer fields? Need a quote to do one every week in Brampton.


----------



## JD Dave

Hysert;1996530 said:


> Does anyone know about the cvor renewal test?


I never knew there was a renewal test, just a form to fill out.


MIDTOWNPC;1996547 said:


> Sure is warm in Punta Cana.
> Can hardly drink the drink before the ice melts
> 
> Tastes like another


You picked a good week to go away.


----------



## schrader

Never heard of a test just the forum and of course the fee.

I agree good week to go away, things just start to dry out and then it pours again. Glad I pushed hard and got our clean ups done last week so its just some odd jobs this week until things dry up.


----------



## Hysert

schrader;1996559 said:


> Never heard of a test just the forum and of course the fee.
> 
> I agree good week to go away, things just start to dry out and then it pours again. Glad I pushed hard and got our clean ups done last week so its just some odd jobs this week until things dry up.


Appears to be.. My friend had to write it twice, failed first time! Also had to read 300 page book first... And he's running around with out of date yellows BC without the cvor pass you can't renew stickers.. He's waiting for the certificate in the mail... He ant no Joe blow either one of the bigger concrete company's around... I was renewed in Nov so I'm guessing its a 2015 thing


----------



## schrader

What does the yellow sticker have to do with your CVOR? If anything you wouldn't be able to renew your plate sticker.


----------



## Hysert

schrader;1996565 said:


> What does the yellow sticker have to do with your CVOR? If anything you wouldn't be able to renew your plate sticker.


I'm not the law dude.. Just relaying the news I heard... Actually just got off the phone with him and its all new as of jan1/15


----------



## R.G.PEEL

schrader;1996565 said:


> What does the yellow sticker have to do with your CVOR? If anything you wouldn't be able to renew your plate sticker.


Neither sticker renewal has ever asked me for cvor. That is enforced by a fine if you don't have it. New cvor applicants have to write a test, but it is basic stuff. Last I heard existing cvor holders just pay and renew. Maybe that has changed again.


----------



## schrader

R.G.PEEL;1996569 said:


> Neither sticker renewal has ever asked me for cvor. That is enforced by a fine if you don't have it. New cvor applicants have to write a test, but it is basic stuff. Last I heard existing cvor holders just pay and renew. Maybe that has changed again.


Nope just look online, new CVOR test, renewal is just a form and $50 nothing has changed.


----------



## Hysert

schrader;1996570 said:


> Nope just look online, new CVOR test, renewal is just a form and $50 nothing has changed.


Sorry he said plate stickers?? Dunno looked it up also didn't mention anything different?? Wondering if his heavy foot is the culprit...


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;1996569 said:


> Neither sticker renewal has ever asked me for cvor. That is enforced by a fine if you don't have it. New cvor applicants have to write a test, but it is basic stuff. Last I heard existing cvor holders just pay and renew. Maybe that has changed again.


That's not true. There's a F450 at the shop waiting for the CVOR to come before he can get a plate sticker for it. I'd never heard of that before but it's been there for almost 2 months now. They guys pretty pi$$ed off to say the least.

I imagine it's linked in the computer. If your CVOR is current they won't even mention it but if you're waiting for a new one it could be a problem.

Grant that's what he tell's me. It's a Ford probably won't start.


----------



## JD Dave

I just renewed my cvor and I had to just fill out the form.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Don't say such mean things about Fords Chris. Sometimes your words cut deeper than you think. I try to tell my friends I got soap in my eyes, but they know something is wrong. Lol


----------



## cet

Last night the membership voted whether to sell our golf course or not. 82% in favor of selling. Deal closes in 5-6 years. I guess I need to find a new place to play.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;1996650 said:


> Last night the membership voted whether to sell our golf course or not. 82% in favor of selling. Deal closes in 5-6 years. I guess I need to find a new place to play.


 I'm betting you voted not to sell? Golf did turn out to be a really good investment.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;1996662 said:


> I'm betting you voted not to sell? Golf did turn out to be a really good investment.


How does that work?


----------



## cet

JD Dave;1996662 said:


> I'm betting you voted not to sell? Golf did turn out to be a really good investment.


When I joined I never thought I would get money back. Very lucky


----------



## SHAWZER

MIDTOWNPC;1996547 said:


> Sure is warm in Punta Cana.
> Can hardly drink the drink before the ice melts
> 
> Tastes like another


Going there in a few weeks , wife is excited , me not so much . I can drink beer in any weather . ...Thumbs Up...


----------



## schrader

The way this spring is going it might still be snowing in a few weeks, coming down good here.


----------



## SHAWZER

Mother Nature is like a fart in the wind , does not know which way to go ...


----------



## grandview

Wet snow falling now


----------



## forbidden

Coming out of the states empty 3rd week of May if anyone in Ontario needs something brought up. Message me for any details. Either meet me at the port of entry to clear customs or hire a broker, I cannot clear your items for you.


----------



## forbidden

Half done cleanups, almost a full month ahead of last year. +20 today. Another week of acreages, 20 more residentials and 20 commercials and ready to roll for the season. Awarded some nice contracts today, bid in on another two sets of flood zone bailouts in High River (42) and Calgary (17). Government bought every property and booted everyone out. Houses have sat vacant for 2 years. Time for spring cleanup and mow the jungle! Hope we get them, easy to run the JD from backyard to backyard in most cases.


----------



## grandview

Snow pellets falling now. Cold day to do mulch.


----------



## cet

grandview;1997075 said:


> Snow pellets falling now. Cold day to do mulch.


I'm setting 17 fence posts. Better then 80 degrees.
Sun for the weekend.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Did anyone salt? We have one property that needs some quick. Sunlight! But isn't high traffic


----------



## JD Dave

No but my dad called me at 5am to tell me it snowed a little and he was going out to do site checks. I'm like couldn't you have just went out and not called me. Lol


----------



## schrader

Barrie's a mess at least an inch on the roads, stuck here in traffic yeah.


----------



## McGaw

I thought they were bluffing when they said the weather was going to turn cold and we'd get snow


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;1997091 said:


> No but my dad called me at 5am to tell me it snowed a little and he was going out to do site checks. I'm like couldn't you have just went out and not called me. Lol


In his younger days,he'd be doing site checks on the way home from the bar.


----------



## Mr.Markus

What!!?..Now it's on the way to the bar...


----------



## JD Dave

Grandview is kind of right. Lol


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Would anyone have charged for a salting this morning?


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;1997234 said:


> Would anyone have charged for a salting this morning?


I'm thinking the saltings would have been cheaper on the 400 and 401 where the accidents happened. I'm guessing the law suits will be huge.


----------



## schrader

LE snow on the 24 of April, seriously where is spring.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JD Dave;1997248 said:


> I'm thinking the saltings would have been cheaper on the 400 and 401 where the accidents happened. I'm guessing the law suits will be huge.


I think you are right about the lawsuits but no lessons learned. I just drove down the 400 and it's snow covered slippery, and no salters.


----------



## cet

All the major roads were salted in Newmarket and Georgina yesterday morning. Snowing here now.
Setting fence posts yesterday. I would rather do that at -2 then +28.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

cet;1997303 said:


> All the major roads were salted in Newmarket and Georgina yesterday morning. Snowing here now.
> Setting fence posts yesterday. I would rather do that at -2 then +28.


I definitely agree with you. I set a bunch of them last week sunny but cool. Much more pleasant than doing it in the heat.


----------



## greywynd

I've still been hitting some frost in places, but it's soft and melting. Been delaying a post job on the north side of a building as I know it will still have some frost and one hole may be a hand dig.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I've been dealing with a lot of water when we are digging, but no more frost where we have been digging. 

Got a call about a customer wanting to know how to fix their Concrete pool. It was full of nasty water so they pumped it all out. They were pretty surprised that it floated 16" lol. They want to know how to "Fix" it. With a breaker.


----------



## grandview

R.G.PEEL;1997403 said:


> I've been dealing with a lot of water when we are digging, but no more frost where we have been digging.
> 
> Got a call about a customer wanting to know how to fix their Concrete pool. It was full of nasty water so they pumped it all out. They were pretty surprised that it floated 16" lol. They want to know how to "Fix" it. With a breaker.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

grandview;1997410 said:


>


Yes, something like that! How did that one float full of water? Or did they refill it to try to make it sink? That's what I was asked.


----------



## grandview

In Fla. ground water pushed it up. I saw one here and the bottom fell out and put a 2 foot split all the way around it,


----------



## Hysert

R.G.PEEL;1997403 said:


> I've been dealing with a lot of water when we are digging, but no more frost where we have been digging.
> 
> Got a call about a customer wanting to know how to fix their Concrete pool. It was full of nasty water so they pumped it all out. They were pretty surprised that it floated 16" lol. They want to know how to "Fix" it. With a breaker.


That's weird I just filled one in this week... The folks put an above ground in ground... Needless to say it didn't make it...


----------



## DeVries

I've seen that with a cistern too. It needs to be filled with water otherwise just like a pool it will float.


----------



## cet

Hurry before Dean comes back from holidays.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-farming-equi...20/1067165946?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## schrader

If thats legit I have some swamp land in Florida to sell too.


----------



## cet

schrader;1997529 said:


> If thats legit I have some swamp land in Florida to sell too.


Lol. You think you would put something realistic at least


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have had my fair share of kijiji deals before I left 
I got a price to pave my parking lot. It's 11000 sq ft and the price was $26k. I decided to buy a used asphalt spreader instead. Now I can say I have done everything at my own plaza. If it wasn't filled with sweat equity it will be after I pave it. Material is approx $5k and now I can do my house shop. It all just might be asphalt. It's probably cooler on a spreader then here in Punta Cana. My kid now really thinks I look like Diego.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

MIDTOWNPC;1997791 said:


> I have had my fair share of kijiji deals before I left
> I got a price to pave my parking lot. It's 11000 sq ft and the price was $26k. I decided to buy a used asphalt spreader instead. Now I can say I have done everything at my own plaza. If it wasn't filled with sweat equity it will be after I pave it. Material is approx $5k and now I can do my house shop. It all just might be asphalt. It's probably cooler on a spreader then here in Punta Cana. My kid now really thinks I look like Diego.


I've always really admired your willingness to roll up your sleeves and do the work yourself Dean.

I think your math is off on the cost of your material though. But don't be worrying about that now or your mojito will get warm.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Grass is growing fast, anyone else cutting?


----------



## DeVries

Not till next week. Still very cool along the lake.


----------



## Hysert

Pristine PM ltd;1998546 said:


> Grass is growing fast, anyone else cutting?


Yep everything... Wanted to bag all the crap from the winter and remove it for next week, also helping the guys get use to everything before I leave them on there own...

So this new customer we got for grass this year, witch I've been trying to get for 3 yrs.... As I went in for sign in, we chatted befiefly and on my way out I say "time to put some lines down" she looked vary puzzled.... Lol.. As we finished and I went to sign out i seen her again, she says wow so those are lines... Yep should have looked like that all along?? Guess not... And looks like I'm getting the snow... Its 3 times bigger theny biggest place down the street... I'm already shopping for a big orange tractor... F ya!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;1998546 said:


> Grass is growing fast, anyone else cutting?


Wait...you mean it's ok to take the salter off now?!!?

I am swamped this year, still have a full day of sweeping left a half dozen new clean ups. I always aim for May 1st as my cutting start but some years I'm relieved when it stretches into the 2nd week.


----------



## Triple L

The od property here and there will need a cut here next week but I don't think it'll be a full pull...

A good rain kicking in the fertilizer should get things rolling 

Diesel is finally the same price as gas... about time


----------



## ff1221

Need a little more heat here to get the grass to pop, hopefully by next week according to the forecast, but the 500 metres of ice of the shore isn't helping to make it warm here.


----------



## schrader

Wind off the lake is keeping our temps down but the sun is starting to make things pop. We will be cutting next week but it will be a light cut more just so people can see us on site doing our thing.


----------



## Hysert

Triple L;1998642 said:


> The od property here and there will need a cut here next week but I don't think it'll be a full pull...
> 
> A good rain kicking in the fertilizer should get things rolling
> 
> Diesel is finally the same price as gas... about time


What you guys paying for colored? Got quoted $.82/liter...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I hope it's a rental...


----------



## Triple L

Hysert;1999041 said:


> What you guys paying for colored? Got quoted $.82/liter...


I mostly run clear so I'm not sure...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*trees*

this guy was cutting palm trees at the resort I was at.
I was very impressed


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;1997804 said:


> I've always really admired your willingness to roll up your sleeves and do the work yourself Dean.
> 
> I think your math is off on the cost of your material though. But don't be worrying about that now or your mojito will get warm.


Thanks!
I like to think I am just cheap

Switched over to moosehead once we landed back home. 
Let me know how to sharpen my math skills. There is room to give or take because the spreader was a good deal.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*few pictures tractors and winter*

I miss the winter excitement.
nothing like a surprise 15cm


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hey guys, about to send a 2011 F350 to auction, 6.7 diesel, ex cab, long box, fair condition. 15k


----------



## greywynd

Pristine PM ltd;2000074 said:


> Hey guys, about to send a 2011 F350 to auction, 6.7 diesel, ex cab, long box, fair condition. 15k


And I'll guess it's white?


----------



## schrader

First day of cutting here, I think we bagged more dirt that grass with the walkers. Real dry and the grass not growing much here until we see some rain, not that I mind because I have like a million other things to do.


----------



## SHAWZER

Rained here for 2-3 hours today , was getting real dusty .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Does anyone have a good (reasonable) supplier for mafia blocks?
I can pickup and haul, or will get them delivered,again if reasonable.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;2000348 said:


> Does anyone have a good (reasonable) supplier for mafia blocks?
> I can pickup and haul, or will get them delivered,again if reasonable.


They seem to be hard to come by this year. The local redi-mix plant had a huge stack of them last fall and they are basically out right now, $20 a piece. I think they are using them here on wind projects so likely by fall there will be an add for hundreds of them cheap!


----------



## greywynd

Pristine PM ltd;2000074 said:


> Hey guys, about to send a 2011 F350 to auction, 6.7 diesel, ex cab, long box, fair condition. 15k


I suspected as much!!



Good luck with the sale Jon!


----------



## Mr.Markus

greywynd;2000352 said:


> I suspected as much!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the sale Jon!


Take the logo off so ISIS doesn't buy it... not the "World Domination" PPM is looking for.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Haha, yeah, we learned that already with one that Dean saw on a Quebec website.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

There are now intelligence agencies trying to find out what this ppm group is. All they know is that the search engines picked them up in relation to "Isis" and "World domination ". Have fun next time you cross the border Jon!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Wow, the sunny weather really makes people want to take on projects!


----------



## Hysert

R.G.PEEL;2000693 said:


> Wow, the sunny weather really makes people want to take on projects!


Ya. No kidding! If it ant emails its calls! I've been contemplating my wife as a secretary??


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL;2000693 said:


> Wow, the sunny weather really makes people want to take on projects!


I had a similar day, everytime I tied down equipment today was another opportunity for someone to stop and ask for a quote.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

R.G.PEEL;2000571 said:


> There are now intelligence agencies trying to find out what this ppm group is. All they know is that the search engines picked them up in relation to "Isis" and "World domination ". Have fun next time you cross the border Jon!


Uh, I told you that story right? About getting arrested last time I crossed?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Another guy quits 
I'm a staging ground for bigger and better 
This one is off to the town parks dept 

Here we go again 
So much for me not cutting this year. Looks like I'm bck at it.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;2000724 said:


> Another guy quits
> I'm a staging ground for bigger and better
> This one is off to the town parks dept
> 
> Here we go again
> So much for me not cutting this year. Looks like I'm bck at it.


Cutting grass builds character.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I agree...I'm quite the character.


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC;2000724 said:


> Another guy quits
> I'm a staging ground for bigger and better
> This one is off to the town parks dept
> 
> Here we go again
> So much for me not cutting this year. Looks like I'm bck at it.


Yeah that sounds about right, tough to find guys for our line of work in a small community and then once you show them the ropes they either head for the gravy or go out on their own and compete against you.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;2000746 said:


> I agree...I'm quite the character.


It's true!!!


----------



## Hysert

Funny story tonight boys.. My buddy and I were headed up to his cottage to get some work done with the skid steer.. My friend has a little anxiety most days and dosent like conflict whatsoever!! So we got on the new and right into a traffic jam for 45min, got rolling and passing through Oakville and at the scales is a MTO officer watching traffic, I say bet he pulls us, sure as ***** here he comes, needless to say my friend is crapping his pants.. Lmao.. Officer roles up I hand him all the papers and roll the numbers off to him, trucks 10k,machine is 10k trailer 2800 so I'm around 24000.. He says follow me back to the scales.. After a weigh in he comes out and asks are betting numbers. Turns out I was bang on 24000 lbs.. Have a nice day!!! I say man you just ruined it now he doesn't want to go north.. Officer says ur good no one else will bug you tonight.. However my friend says take her home were done... So now I'm home watching F1... Thought I'd share that moment tonight..


----------



## Mr.Markus

The moral is...don't try to make your mom work for you on Mother's Day weekend...


----------



## Hysert

Hey Dean. Thanks for the contact at action seal!! Just tried my new crack filler, awesome!!! Practice in my driveway first and works great... Now to go pay it off on the first job...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hysert;2001192 said:


> Hey Dean. Thanks for the contact at action seal!! Just tried my new crack filler, awesome!!! Practice in my driveway first and works great... Now to go pay it off on the first job...


Watch the torch when you turn a corner close to a curb. It and bump and break right off. I'd also suggest a fire extinguisher. Lol. I also found it better to cut the blocks into smaller bits.


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC;2001270 said:


> Watch the torch when you turn a corner close to a curb. It and bump and break right off. I'd also suggest a fire extinguisher. Lol. I also found it better to cut the blocks into smaller bits.


Thanks Pal!! Extinguisher was in the truck.. Lol... Cutting the bricks was my thought too..


----------



## greywynd

Anyone remember who made/makes a red hexagon interlocking brick? 

Looking to see if we can match it (on another part of the property) for a customer.


----------



## ff1221

greywynd;2001329 said:


> Anyone remember who made/makes a red hexagon interlocking brick?
> 
> Looking to see if we can match it (on another part of the property) for a customer.


I don't know of any manufacturers that make that anymore. Anytime we tried to match it we either tore it all out or cut a soldier course against it and used a different brick. This one we did, not the same style of brick you are dealing with but we were concerned about matching the existing brick so went to a different texture and contrasting colour.


----------



## GMC Driver

Possible frost tonight?

I think summer is over...


----------



## DeVries

That's why we never do annual planting till the last weekend in May.


----------



## schrader

Already getting people asking when we are planting and when are you spraying for weeds.


----------



## Hysert

Weeds are already growing strong!! Been spraying last week already... Gotta renew my pesticide lic in June... It was nice to grow up in the greenhouse biz as a kid got my lic long before all the crap started...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just signed a deal that has me pretty concerned. Please give some insights. 

I get a lot of work from a real estate agent who calls when she had a house that needs water proofing, or a pool filled in etc... to make a deal go ahead. I've been working with her and the clients for a home that is in terrible repair, but a great location. There is a failed retaining wall, a septic to replace, and while I was quoting that, this is the place that the pool floated. Now that needs broken out, and I quoted a new pool. The sellers negotiated a settlement and the buyer called and asked me to come to a meeting and sign the deal. 

When I got there, he says he isn't doing the new pool, but the other work is a go. That's fair, but I was led to believe that we were doing the whole thing, and now half the project is gone. Then he tried really hard to whittle my price down, but then agreed to it and signed. 

I can't say why, but it just struck me as really greasy and we haven't even started. There is a way to negotiate, and this wasn't it. 

I've put in a deposit, and scheduled payments St stages of the job. Any other suggestions or things any of you do when you don't quite trust a customer?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Put all the rubble in the front yard and make the final clean up contingent on the final payment...that's all I got. You know he/she is a motivated seller. That or prepay discount to get the price down a bit for them.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;2001755 said:


> Just signed a deal that has me pretty concerned. Please give some insights.
> 
> I get a lot of work from a real estate agent who calls when she had a house that needs water proofing, or a pool filled in etc... to make a deal go ahead. I've been working with her and the clients for a home that is in terrible repair, but a great location. There is a failed retaining wall, a septic to replace, and while I was quoting that, this is the place that the pool floated. Now that needs broken out, and I quoted a new pool. The sellers negotiated a settlement and the buyer called and asked me to come to a meeting and sign the deal.
> 
> When I got there, he says he isn't doing the new pool, but the other work is a go. That's fair, but I was led to believe that we were doing the whole thing, and now half the project is gone. Then he tried really hard to whittle my price down, but then agreed to it and signed.
> 
> I can't say why, but it just struck me as really greasy and we haven't even started. There is a way to negotiate, and this wasn't it.
> 
> I've put in a deposit, and scheduled payments St stages of the job. Any other suggestions or things any of you do when you don't quite trust a customer?


I check my yahoo finiancial horescope


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;2001912 said:


> I check my yahoo finiancial horescope


Is that listed on the TSE...?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2002055 said:


> Is that listed on the TSE...?


If it's in the penny stocks I'm in.


----------



## Mr.Markus

You haven't the time for compound interest...


----------



## DeVries

Another good reason to wear safety glasses.

http://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/offbe...left-without-a-scratch/ar-BBjMj6s?ocid=HPCDHP


----------



## Grassman09

Anyone here do allot of road work? 

I need to get a book called Book 7 Ontario Traffic Manuel. Temporary Conditions. 

Also where is a good place for traffic signs the fold up kinds usually on a aluminum pole that depict a guy with a shovel digging or an arrow etc..


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Grassman09;2002586 said:


> Anyone here do allot of road work?
> 
> I need to get a book called Book 7 Ontario Traffic Manuel. Temporary Conditions.
> 
> Also where is a good place for traffic signs the fold up kinds usually on a aluminum pole that depict a guy with a shovel digging or an arrow etc..


BTS on keele St north of 7 will make you the signs. Bring cash, they don't have a debit or credit machine. They may have copy of the field book, or you can buy from Ontario traffic council website.


----------



## grandview

Feels like I should be getting the plows ready,40 outside now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;2002586 said:


> Anyone here do allot of road work?
> 
> I need to get a book called Book 7 Ontario Traffic Manuel. Temporary Conditions.
> 
> Also where is a good place for traffic signs the fold up kinds usually on a aluminum pole that depict a guy with a shovel digging or an arrow etc..


http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/transrd/

Its in their online library...


----------



## DeVries

grandview;2002608 said:


> Feels like I should be getting the plows ready,40 outside now.


My brother in law in Winnipeg sent a pic on Sunday of his kids making snowmen in the front yard. He was in his shorts on Friday cutting the lawn.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;2002586 said:


> Anyone here do allot of road work?
> 
> I need to get a book called Book 7 Ontario Traffic Manuel. Temporary Conditions.
> 
> Also where is a good place for traffic signs the fold up kinds usually on a aluminum pole that depict a guy with a shovel digging or an arrow etc..


An online version is usually sufficient as long as you have your traffic control plan drawn up, we often use drawing 6 or 7

Pine cones and 4 way flashers, no need for the signs unless your on a busy street with traffic more than 50k


----------



## cet

Grassman09;2002586 said:


> Anyone here do allot of road work?
> 
> I need to get a book called Book 7 Ontario Traffic Manuel. Temporary Conditions.
> 
> Is that book in Mexican?


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;2002648 said:


> Grassman09;2002586 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here do allot of road work?
> 
> I need to get a book called Book 7 Ontario Traffic Manuel. Temporary Conditions.
> 
> Is that book in Mexican?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I had the same joke this morning but I deleted it. Didn't want to offend anyone who works for Jon....
Click to expand...


----------



## Grassman09

cet;2002648 said:


> Grassman09;2002586 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here do allot of road work?
> 
> I need to get a book called Book 7 Ontario Traffic Manuel. Temporary Conditions.
> 
> Is that book in Mexican?
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHa lol. Thanks Chris. A not E oops.
> 
> 
> 
> Triple L;2002615 said:
> 
> 
> 
> An online version is usually sufficient as long as you have your traffic control plan drawn up, we often use drawing 6 or 7
> 
> Pine cones and 4 way flashers, no need for the signs unless your on a busy street with traffic more than 50k
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I'll have to read up on what they want for it. I should be good with just cones I was told. Book I found online says March 2001 Id think there is something more up to date.
> 
> You passed me on Sunday afternoon as I was heading into town from up north.
> 
> 
> 
> R.G.PEEL;2002607 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTS on keele St north of 7 will make you the signs. Bring cash, they don't have a debit or credit machine. They may have copy of the field book, or you can buy from Ontario traffic council website.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found these guys Grant http://conecollars.com/#bottom maybe there prices are better and they take debit or credit.
> 
> I'll check your link out to Markus.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr.Markus

http://www.library.mto.gov.on.ca/ge...da4f-422e-800e-a53392110279&AttachmentIndex=0


----------



## Grassman09

Thanks Markus much appreciated. :salute:


----------



## Hysert

Frost advisory tonight say TWN.. 

Big race weekend.. Monaco and Indy! Indy is getting a little scary 230+mph flipping upside down is not a good thing!! Hope no one gets killed


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert;2002858 said:


> Frost advisory tonight say TWN..
> 
> Big race weekend.. Monaco and Indy! Indy is getting a little scary 230+mph flipping upside down is not a good thing!! Hope no one gets killed


In China a few years ago, we got on a driverless train that got up to 428km/h.
It passed another train doing the same the opposite direction on the next track. Each were 12 cars long and if you blinked you missed it, but the wind rattled the windows so hard it scared the crap out of you...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;2002615 said:


> An online version is usually sufficient as long as you have your traffic control plan drawn up, we often use drawing 6 or 7
> 
> Pine cones and 4 way flashers, no need for the signs unless your on a busy street with traffic more than 50k


My friend calls pylons, pine cones also 
LOL. Your trying to get him run over aren't you


----------



## Grassman09

Next week there will be a MTO blitz. Cargo securement driver and vehicle check. 

The chicken coupes on the 401 & Qew will be at capacity.


----------



## JD Dave

They had a Mto and Opp combined blitz at 410 and Mayfield Rd on Sunday. We were hauling corn into Bolton but we're lucky and rolled right through.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;2003128 said:


> They had a Mto and Opp combined blitz at 410 and Mayfield Rd on Sunday. We were hauling corn into Bolton but we're lucky and rolled right through.


Did you tell them it's just cearl that you bought at Canadian tire for all your kids?


----------



## JD Dave

grandview;2003212 said:


> Did you tell them it's just cearl that you bought at Canadian tire for all your kids?


No but I will next time.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Finally some much needed rain...been watching the lawns and ponds dry up this spring, could use a couple of days of this light drizzle.


----------



## Hysert

Guys has anyone used a serrated bolt on cutting edge on there buckets? Hows the wear rate? Horst has one and its sold by the foot.. Need some teeth but don't want another bucket, and don't want weld ons either..


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hysert;2003875 said:


> Guys has anyone used a serrated bolt on cutting edge on there buckets? Hows the wear rate? Horst has one and its sold by the foot.. Need some teeth but don't want another bucket, and don't want weld ons either..


Those are for vertical blades like graders or angle blades on tractors. They are hard and last a long time, but it isn't going to make you happy on a bucket. If you need teeth, just buy the bolt on one's for the bucket you have now. I get about 3 years out of them and then just change the tips.


----------



## grandview

40 degree drop since yesterday,was in the 80;s now 40's


----------



## Mr.Markus

6 degrees here. Turned the propane fireplaces back on, got all my invoicing caught up and am spending the afternoon watching Netflix. Must be winter again...


----------



## JD Dave

Hysert;2003875 said:


> Guys has anyone used a serrated bolt on cutting edge on there buckets? Hows the wear rate? Horst has one and its sold by the foot.. Need some teeth but don't want another bucket, and don't want weld ons either..


Call these guys. http://www.creightonrock.com/ They will answer your questions and sell you the product at near half the price of Horst.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;2003946 said:


> Call these guys. http://www.creightonrock.com/ They will answer your questions and sell you the product at near half the price of Horst.


Drive safely on your way home.


----------



## cet

grandview;2003937 said:


> 40 degree drop since yesterday,was in the 80;s now 40's


101 here and I have a cold. Should have stayed home and worked.


----------



## grandview

cet;2003952 said:


> 101 here and I have a cold. Should have stayed home and worked.


is that code for your round of golf?


----------



## cet

grandview;2003966 said:


> is that code for your round of golf?


The day I shoot 101 is the day I quit, that would be painful.


----------



## grandview

Why am I still wearing my winter coat on June 1st?


----------



## SHAWZER

Started up the wood stove last night , maybe again tonight . They say happy wife , happy life . Ha Ha


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Crazy Canucks:


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes;2004090 said:


> Crazy Canucks:


Toronto is crazy...todays news is the police shot a black bear, and a peacock got out of the zoo..


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2004119 said:


> Toronto is crazy...todays news is the police shot a black bear, and a peacock got out of the zoo..


The black bear was in newmarket.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The suburbs are too confusing for us country folk...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2004124 said:


> The suburbs are too confusing for us country folk...


A few blocks from my house I was trying to say.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It always plays out this way. The last couple of years we've had some bears if they are in town the police shoot them. Same story, there's a guy coming from the ministry...omg it's moving...blam.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus;2004175 said:


> It always plays out this way. The last couple of years we've had some bears if they are in town the police shoot them. Same story, there's a guy coming from the ministry...omg it's moving...blam.


Sounds like Battle Creek. They shoot anything that's black in that town..........including a juvenile bear a few years back.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm not outraged over it or anything. They are right that they couldn't allow it to pose danger to the community. A skittish black bear in a tree though is pretty easy to control. The swat team, prepared for anything, didn't try yelling and waving their arms? Pretty sure the bear would go back up the tree and wait for the tranq. Lol


----------



## greywynd

Spring bear hunt is back in place?

Wonder who's freezer that is going into today?


----------



## Hysert

JD Dave;2003946 said:


> Call these guys. http://www.creightonrock.com/ They will answer your questions and sell you the product at near half the price of Horst.


Thanks guys will check it out...


----------



## cet

Mom and dad's anniversary today, 59 years.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;2005399 said:


> Mom and dad's anniversary today, 59 years.


That's a long time. Congrats to them.


----------



## ff1221

cet;2005399 said:


> Mom and dad's anniversary today, 59 years.


Congratulations to them, hope my wife and I make it that long!


----------



## SHAWZER

Congrats to them , 30 for us this year . Even that seems like a very long time.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;2005399 said:


> Mom and dad's anniversary today, 59 years.


Happy birthday Cet...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2005530 said:


> Happy birthday Cet...


Nope, I have a sister older then me. Mine's Sept 11, pretty easy to remember.

25 years for me this year, seems a lot longer.


----------



## cet

This week has been difficult working outside. Weather looks good for golf on the weekend though.


----------



## Alpha Property

Powers out at my place in the falls rite now. I slept pritty good, everything is soaked outside. I would assume we got a good storm through the night


----------



## ff1221

Decent rain here overnight, no storm. Most rain we've had since April I think.


----------



## SHAWZER

Rain and fog and high winds here all day , moisture should keep the farmers happy if that is possible . :l :


----------



## Mr.Markus

Not easy to cut estates in the rain but got to keep up.
Had a deer following me on some trails today, pretty tame considering I had the mower going the whole time. Just kinda a nice moment in an otherwise crappy day...


----------



## grandview

cet;2005774 said:


> This week has been difficult working outside. Weather looks good for golf on the weekend though.


Rain sucks here this week too. Glad to heard it will be nice weather golfing in Dubai.


----------



## Hysert

Don't know about you guys but the ticks are out of control?


----------



## grandview

Hysert;2005910 said:


> Don't know about you guys but the ticks are out of control?


Stop taking strippers to sleazy motels


----------



## cet

Another beautiful day if you're a duck.


----------



## DeVries

Its crazy. Hope we can get 3 or 4 weeks of some dry weather now.


----------



## Hysert

10 years married today! Flowers will be sent but I have to stop and buy some gold and diamond's on my way home..


----------



## cet

Hysert;2006411 said:


> 10 years married today! Flowers will be sent but I have to stop and buy some gold and diamond's on my way home..


I think you're entitled to parole now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;2006578 said:


> I think you're entitled to parole now.


It's a trap...!!!


----------



## cet

Happy Father's Day, it's off to the course.


----------



## ff1221

Hope you have a good game! Happy Fathers Day to all the Dads out there!Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

An afternoon nap, Cold beer, pack of beef jerky and some piece and quite. Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

Quite a piece of what..?!

Peace and quiet...! lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*Typo*






reminded me of this.
every drive bus markus?


----------



## Mr.Markus

i know from experience..not me but I guy I know. Lol

I had a tow mirror fall off my truck the other day. Guess I should spray the ff in where the screws hold swivel assembly together. Those tiny screws rotted right out.


----------



## SHAWZER

Quack , Quack , Quack .


----------



## schrader

BY the looks of the forecast we are going to be doing a lot more of that, not looking like the greatest summer.


----------



## cet

Looks like a paperwork day tomorrow.


----------



## Hysert

cet;2008176 said:


> Looks like a paperwork day tomorrow.


Ya no kidding... My sump pump was running every 30 seconds.. Gonna take awhile to dry things up


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN radar time clock is a little off . Pm and Am is all mixed up just like their predictions . ....:laughing:


----------



## schrader

2 inches of rain here today, should make cutting grass tomorrow real fun.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Lots of people in Cobourg
http://waterfrontfestival.ca/

Would be nice if the weather co-operated.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Looks like summer is finally here.


----------



## schrader

Yup, warm eh.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The 2 of you should know better than to comment on the weather....Thanks for the downpour guys...


----------



## cet

My house is at the bottom of a hill. There was quite the gathering of blue boxes when I got home.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Better than blue hairs I guess....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;2009736 said:


> My house is at the bottom of a hill. There was quite the gathering of blue boxes when I got home.


you must have been staying in the gatehouse to your mansion on the hill


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;2010075 said:


> you must have been staying in the gatehouse to your mansion on the hill


It's a step up from the dog house I'm used too.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Seriously thinking a tracked mower with a cab would be a nice addition...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2010918 said:


> Seriously thinking a tracked mower with a cab would be a nice addition...


Baby.........

Didn't like the first word I put there. LOL


----------



## DeVries

It seems they can't predict the weather 24 hours in advance anymore. We were on tap for a 30% chance Monday for 5mm. We must have got 10-15mm.


----------



## SHAWZER

That's for sure . I look at TWN , Intellicast , AccuWeather and King City Radar . Most days it is better to just look out the window ....:laughing:


----------



## ff1221

You guys are welcome to send whatever rain you don't want up here, we are seriously lacking!


----------



## schrader

ff1221;2011245 said:


> You guys are welcome to send whatever rain you don't want up here, we are seriously lacking!


Last time I said that I regretted it later when we got 3" of rain. Starting to dry up here now but I'm sure we will get some rain tomorrow. Looks like the summer temps are here for a while.


----------



## cet

Saturday looks to be real hot. No golf, I've messed my knee up really bad. Sad part is I don't have a clue what I did. Sucks getting old. :crying:


----------



## Triple L

cet;2011450 said:


> Saturday looks to be real hot. No golf, I've messed my knee up really bad. Sad part is I don't have a clue what I did. Sucks getting old. :crying:


You need to go see the new terminator Chris... "old, not obsolete" LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;2011450 said:


> Saturday looks to be real hot. No golf, I've messed my knee up really bad. Sad part is I don't have a clue what I did. Sucks getting old. :crying:


That's some serious Alzheimer's ...

At 45 I think I'm just starting to realize that Doritos sweet chilli heat isn't a good breakfast decision...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;2011477 said:


> That's some serious Alzheimer's ...
> 
> At 45 I think I'm just starting to realize that Doritos sweet chilli heat isn't a good breakfast decision...


clearly you dont have anyone else driving in the truck with you


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*Ford f550*

I am not too familiar with my fords but could someone give me there opinion on the value of this. I cant seem to find a comparable one.

2008 Ford F550 4x4 Auto 6.4 Diesel 80 000kms
Roll off hook lift setup with One dump box, a flat deck for equipment and another deck for a fifth wheel / truck bed style. Only used one winter
Very clean.


----------



## Triple L

6.4 powertoke, simply put. Don't buy it


----------



## Hysert

Triple L;2011567 said:


> 6.4 powertoke, simply put. Don't buy it


Been a GM guy for ever!! My 11 F550 6.7L is the first Ford in my family ever... Absolutely love it!!! Stay away from the 6.4 from what I've heard... The 6.7 is a power house


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like a real nice truck and setup . Myself I would NEVER buy a 6.4 Diesel .


----------



## Triple L

Hysert;2011577 said:


> Been a GM guy for ever!! My 11 F550 6.7L is the first Ford in my family ever... Absolutely love it!!! Stay away from the 6.4 from what I've heard... The 6.7 is a power house


I personally wouldn't buy a Ford diesel until 2013, but anything after that I agree I wouldn't have a problem owning a new Ford diesel today, I'd even consider the new f650-750 with the powerstroke and live drive pto transmission instead of paying soo much and having to custom order a truck with an Allison 3500rds just to get live drive


----------



## schrader

Dean I would stay away from the 6.4, unless the price is real good. They can be made a OK motor if you do a DPF and EGR delete on them but its tough to find tunes anymore. The ford 6.7 are awesome , very happy with mine.


----------



## cet

I got a letter from the lawyer today handling my slip and fall case. It's been on going since 2011 and we won, WOW. I wonder if they'll lower my rates they were so quick to raise when all this started.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

cet;2011715 said:


> I got a letter from the lawyer today handling my slip and fall case. It's been on going since 2011 and we won, WOW. I wonder if they'll lower my rates they were so quick to raise when all this started.


Haha congrats good to hear a contractor won for once. Is the disclaimer in the contract not worth anything? You would think they couldn't sue when it clearly states you are t responsible.


----------



## cet

NickSnow&Mow;2011723 said:


> Haha congrats good to hear a contractor won for once. Is the disclaimer in the contract not worth anything? You would think they couldn't sue when it clearly states you are t responsible.


They sue everyone they can.


----------



## Hysert

Spent the day on lake"O" and feeling like a lobster at this point... Water was amazingly warm? Or at least 70ish near shore lol, the old maraih runs like a top with the new prop? Got me a few mph too... 

Congrades Cet on your court case, sure that was a nice sye of relief!


----------



## cet

I wonder if this is in Dean's garage yet.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...00/1088804076?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## cet

Cat has had my loader for 3 weeks. At full dump the bucket would not return. When it was new it would get stuck at full dump but only at full height. I would lower the arms an inch or two and it would return. They called today saying it's fixed. Turns out the dog bone was for a 908 and not a 906 and was an inch longer. I asked him how he figured that out and he tells me he had to bring in another 906 and start measuring all the parts until he found it. They also changed the pins and bushings connecting it. When I took it there they told me it was out of warranty, I asked him how much my bill was and he said no charge.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nice to hear stories like that... 
Good catch....3 weeks though, better now than salt loading season.


----------



## greywynd

Nothing like giving an old dog a bone.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ha... ,


----------



## JD Dave

Thats good Chris. Chad did they ever figure out what was wrong with your loaders engine?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2012529 said:


> Nice to hear stories like that...
> Good catch....3 weeks though, better now than salt loading season.


I made the mistake of telling him it was a winter only machine. I did that because I didn't want some quick fix to get me up and running only to watch it brake while I needed it in the winter.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;2012593 said:


> Thats good Chris. Chad did they ever figure out what was wrong with your loaders engine?


Yeah it purs like a kitten again lol.... warped head at 1100 hrs figure that one out... always cooled down and always kept above freezing for what it's worth... after a 4k bill when it's under warranty I wasn't too impressed but for the amount of snow it's moved and it's never had much trouble up till now I can't say much as it has been a great machine


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;2012658 said:


> I made the mistake of telling him it was a winter only machine. I did that because I didn't want some quick fix to get me up and running only to watch it brake while I needed it in the winter.


I put 2 mowers into the dealer in the fall to get some warranty done and both sat outside in the snow till spring. If I knew they were going to do that I would've cleaned them up and stored them out of the elements...live and learn. 
Its funny how consistent things are on my tractors. I had an idler pulley snap ring fail on my first 331, the pulley wears into the deck but doesn't fall off. Happened on the second 331 today at almost the same hours.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2012713 said:


> I put 2 mowers into the dealer in the fall to get some warranty done and both sat outside in the snow till spring. If I knew they were going to do that I would've cleaned them up and stored them out of the elements...live and learn.
> Its funny how consistent things are on my tractors. I had an idler pulley snap ring fail on my first 331, the pulley wears into the deck but doesn't fall off. Happened on the second 331 today at almost the same hours.


How many hours on the 331? I purchased one this spring.
Both my ZD28's did the same thing. They don't fall off but they're sharp.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Mr.Markus;2012713 said:


> I put 2 mowers into the dealer in the fall to get some warranty done and both sat outside in the snow till spring. If I knew they were going to do that I would've cleaned them up and stored them out of the elements...live and learn.
> Its funny how consistent things are on my tractors. I had an idler pulley snap ring fail on my first 331, the pulley wears into the deck but doesn't fall off. Happened on the second 331 today at almost the same hours.


Whats a 331?


----------



## Hysert

cet;2012721 said:


> How many hours on the 331? I purchased one this spring.
> Both my ZD28's did the same thing. They don't fall off but they're sharp.


Yes x2 on the hrs.. Guess our 326 should be watched also


----------



## cet

NickSnow&Mow;2012731 said:


> Whats a 331?


Zero turn mower, kubota


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

cet;2012739 said:


> Zero turn mower, kubota


 Oh I see. They look like really nice mowers. Probably the nicest looking mower out there IMO. How have you been liking it?


----------



## Mr.Markus

1200 hrs

I have very few problems with them, and when I do they are minimal. Scalp rollers and the muffler bracket nuts tend to back off and start tinging. 
I also grease everything every morning first site.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Mr.Markus;2012755 said:


> 1200 hrs
> 
> I have very few problems with them, and when I do they are minimal. Scalp rollers and the muffler bracket nuts tend to back off and start tinging.
> I also grease everything every morning first site.


Really? I grease my Walker every week (2 full mowing days) and thought that was lots. Where you having problems from not greasing enouph?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have never replaced a spindle, bearing or u joint on any mower I have ever owned in 25 years. Grease is cheap and its just become a habit for me. There are 20 grease zerks on this mower, I hate missing even 1. Some are a PITA


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;2012755 said:


> 1200 hrs
> 
> I have very few problems with them, and when I do they are minimal. Scalp rollers and the muffler bracket nuts tend to back off and start tinging.
> I also grease everything every morning first site.


Thx Markus.. Will keep an eye on it, mine only got 600hrs, funny u mentioned the muffler bolt, heard the rattle and yep one was gone? Just looking into new tires.. Have you any experience with the Carlisle at101??


----------



## cet

Both my ZD28's have over 4000 hours. On Monday's we use the 331 and 28 for 11 hours. I drive the old one because there are 2 broken safety switches and no padding left in the seat but it's still making me money.

We use more then 2 tubes of grease a week.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm still on the original tires, I doubt I would shop OEM. My dealer replaced a foam filled dolly tire under warrantee, the tire and rim with the bearings was $125 from what I saw on the invoice. You need new tires at 600Hrs?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

cet;2012772 said:


> Both my ZD28's have over 4000 hours. On Monday's we use the 331 and 28 for 11 hours. I drive the old one because there are 2 broken safety switches and no padding left in the seat but it's still making me money.
> 
> We use more then 2 tubes of grease a week.


Sounds like a dumb question but how many pumps per nip?


----------



## cet

NickSnow&Mow;2012776 said:


> Sounds like a dumb question but how many pumps per nip?


Depends what you're greasing. The spindles will take 15-25. The rest, 2-10. I'm using an air grease gun.


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;2012773 said:


> I'm still on the original tires, I doubt I would shop OEM. My dealer replaced a foam filled dolly tire under warrantee, the tire and rim with the bearings was $125 from what I saw on the invoice. You need new tires at 600Hrs?


Not just yet, however steep areas are definitely more tricky??? Seems they have lost alot of bite, I'm thinking come fall it will?? Would rather have the peice of mind I guess. Thanks again!


----------



## Hysert

cet;2012786 said:


> Depends what you're greasing. The spindles will take 15-25. The rest, 2-10. I'm using an air grease gun.


Air is a beautiful thing eh!!!!!


----------



## cet

Hysert;2012789 said:


> Air is a beautiful thing eh!!!!!


I would love a battery one but $200+ is a little much.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;2012786 said:


> Depends what you're greasing. The spindles will take 15-25. The rest, 2-10. I'm using an air grease gun.


I have an electric, my arthritis started when I was 25.... CT has them on every now and then for $100 c/w 2 batteries


----------



## Hysert

cet;2012794 said:


> I would love a battery one but $200+ is a little much.


I'm asken for Christmas!!!


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Hysert;2012797 said:


> I'm asken for Christmas!!!


Does dewalt make one?


----------



## cet

NickSnow&Mow;2012811 said:


> Does dewalt make one?


I thought you kids were computer wizzards. Lol
$249 at home depot 20 volt


----------



## Triple L

cet;2012814 said:


> I thought you kids were computer wizzards. Lol
> $249 at home depot 20 volt


I've used the Dewalt one and it works ok, not sure if I like it, seems like a drill motor hooked to a pump... I personally probably wouldn't buy one I'd look into another brand with a li-ion battery


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Triple L;2012816 said:


> I've used the Dewalt one and it works ok, not sure if I like it, seems like a drill motor hooked to a pump... I personally probably wouldn't buy one I'd look into another brand with a li-ion battery


Im sure you're right. You would think they'd have one that works with their lithium batteries. Sometimes it's more about your batteries and chargers and everything though. Plus I personally hate having 1000 diffrent colours and brands of tools/equipment.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;2012772 said:


> Both my ZD28's have over 4000 hours. On Monday's we use the 331 and 28 for 11 hours. I drive the old one because there are 2 broken safety switches and no padding left in the seat but it's still making me money.
> 
> We use more then 2 tubes of grease a week.


 I was by yours sites today and I must say they are looking good now. 
Glad your loader is working good now Chad but it's complete crap you had to pay 4k. We lost motor 2 years out of warranty on our combine when the crank broke and Deere paid the 26k bill. We've had injector pumps and turbo veins fail also out of warranty and Deere has always came though even when not asked. I guess a lot has to do with your dealer. Bought a Kubota today that being said. Lol


----------



## Triple L

Bought a kubota??? LOL ya right 

Nick - the Dewalt one is a 20v Li-ion one... I have a rebranded deere grease gun and imo the deere one is twice the grease gun as the Dewalt one... only problem with the deere one is myn is old school batteries, and in order to use it you have to have a battery on the charger 24/7 to keep it up, it works great for a few hours after taking it off the charger but a few days later forget it which totally sucks

I used to think like you and like having all the same brand / color, and you get over that soo quick, I just want the best tool for the job at the best price I don't really care what color it is anymore, hence why I own deere, cat, bobcat, kubota LOL... at the time of purchase I bought the best machine at the most realistic price, no way I was paying 15k more for a cat skidsteer when at the time a bobcat was a way nicer machine and it took cat about 3 years to catch up... same with kubota, I couldn't see how a green tractor was worth 20k more then a orange one, expecially being snow only. I furnished my entire house with that 20k and I enjoy it way more everyday then I would looking at a green tractor that I don't even drive


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Triple L;2012832 said:


> Bought a kubota??? LOL ya right
> 
> Nick - the Dewalt one is a 20v Li-ion one... I have a rebranded deere grease gun and imo the deere one is twice the grease gun as the Dewalt one... only problem with the deere one is myn is old school batteries, and in order to use it you have to have a battery on the charger 24/7 to keep it up, it works great for a few hours after taking it off the charger but a few days later forget it which totally sucks
> 
> I used to think like you and like having all the same brand / color, and you get over that soo quick, I just want the best tool for the job at the best price I don't really care what color it is anymore, hence why I own deere, cat, bobcat, kubota LOL... at the time of purchase I bought the best machine at the most realistic price, no way I was paying 15k more for a cat skidsteer when at the time a bobcat was a way nicer machine and it took cat about 3 years to catch up... same with kubota, I couldn't see how a green tractor was worth 20k more then a orange one, expecially being snow only. I furnished my entire house with that 20k and I enjoy it way more everyday then I would looking at a green tractor that I don't even drive


Very good point. I'm sure it'll change once I figure out every single brand I like is the most expensive in its industry lol. I have a JD gun too but it's the classic hand pump. All I need for 30 points a week.


----------



## Hysert

We had a large land clearing job this week, rented a forestry unit from Bobcat.. Absolutely death machine, but I must say it was nice to get back into the svl? Forgot how small the bobcats cabs are? Was also running are new Douglas finishing deck behind the L39 after I brush hogged last week. Good little mower imo


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys with the Zd's... Sounds like you never have problems with the gearbox for the deck, correct?

I had to leave Kubota after running mulitple machines. We would dump a gear box / year at the tune of $1,000 per time.

I would do everything they said, yet dump a gearbox, with virtually no support from the dealer. Just got too expensive to buy a top end mower, then still buy gear boxes.

I still run an M6040 and a B3360.


----------



## cet

LwnmwrMan22;2012846 said:


> You guys with the Zd's... Sounds like you never have problems with the gearbox for the deck, correct?
> 
> I had to leave Kubota after running mulitple machines. We would dump a gear box / year at the tune of $1,000 per time.
> 
> I would do everything they said, yet dump a gearbox, with virtually no support from the dealer. Just got too expensive to buy a top end mower, then still buy gear boxes.
> 
> I still run an M6040 and a B3360.


3 gear boxes for me but the parts are only 250. Easy to change. You must have lost a seal. Maybe not enough grease causing to much heat.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cet;2012861 said:


> 3 gear boxes for me but the parts are only 250. Easy to change. You must have lost a seal. Maybe not enough grease causing to much heat.


Right, losing seals.

We checked weekly. We switched to synthetic gear lube. We blew the deck off daily. Finally just had to move to belt drive decks.


----------



## cet

LwnmwrMan22;2013133 said:


> Right, losing seals.
> 
> We checked weekly. We switched to synthetic gear lube. We blew the deck off daily. Finally just had to move to belt drive decks.


Only guessing but I wonder if you had a bend spindle or your blades were out of balance. If I showed you some of my old blades you'd wonder how they even cut grass.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;2013188 said:


> Only guessing but I wonder if you had a bend spindle or your blades were out of balance. If I showed you some of my old blades you'd wonder how they even cut grass.


Don't tell me you have a shelf full of 30 year old blades in your shop....


----------



## Hysert

Been watering my lawn for 8hrs with the well, it will run 100bar for days??? My buddy up the street about 2000feet runs his for 10mins and it dry?? I often tease him to see if all are hoses would reach his place! Lol


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2013195 said:


> Don't tell me you have a shelf full of 30 year old blades in your shop....


My old blades look like tuning forks. When we cut Molson park blades lasted 5 weeks. It was like sand blasting them.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;2013213 said:


> My old blades look like tuning forks. When we cut Molson park blades lasted 5 weeks. It was like sand blasting them.


My retirement art project...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2013238 said:


> My retirement art project...


Those have lots of life left. I guess that's the difference between residential and low quality commercial.


----------



## JD Dave

I did buy a Kubota and from Stewart's of all places. Lol


----------



## Triple L

Mower or excavator? Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;2013261 said:


> I did buy a Kubota and from Stewart's of all places. Lol


Do you think enough time has past and they forget you...? Or did you send 1 of the kids in?


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus;2013278 said:


> Do you think enough time has past and they forget you...? Or did you send 1 of the kids in?


You may be onto something, maybe it's a toy one for the kids?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cet;2013188 said:


> Only guessing but I wonder if you had a bend spindle or your blades were out of balance. If I showed you some of my old blades you'd wonder how they even cut grass.


It was across multiple machines, across multiple years. I started out in 2005 with ZD28s, then in '07 bought a ZD331/72", probably the best production mower I've ever had (been in business for 26 years).

Bought 2-3 ZD331/60" mowers between '08-11 and those were the ones we had issues with.

Each time we got a new gearbox, the gearbox was redesigned, which to me was saying they were having problems with them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

cet;2013213 said:


> My old blades look like tuning forks. When we cut Molson park blades lasted 5 weeks. It was like sand blasting them.


I've been known to push the limits on blade usage as well.


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd;2013281 said:


> You may be onto something, maybe it's a toy one for the kids?


The kids like it but it's not a toy or what Chad said. Lol


----------



## Hysert

JD Dave;2013288 said:


> The kids like it but it's not a toy or what Chad said. Lol


Wow Dave congrats.. It must look weird amongst the sea of green


----------



## cet

LwnmwrMan22;2013284 said:


> I've been known to push the limits on blade usage as well.


That's getting your monies worth. The Kubota blades wear out far quicker then Toro.


----------



## greywynd

Any one have any experience/knowledge of the tow behind mowers? I see them around now and again, just kind of curious about them.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

JD Dave;2013288 said:


> The kids like it but it's not a toy or what Chad said. Lol


 It's a UTV.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;2013297 said:


> That's getting your monies worth. The Kubota blades wear out far quicker then Toro.


They are cheaper though, a set for my 72 is $65 whereas a set for my toro 48 is $145.


----------



## Mr.Markus

NickSnow&Mow;2013431 said:


> It's a UTV.


100k wheel loader..?


----------



## greywynd

Lot of early risers for a Sunday on here!


----------



## JD Dave

NickSnow&Mow;2013431 said:


> It's a UTV.


Your right. Hopefully it turns out to be a pretty good unit.


----------



## schrader

Mr.Markus;2013432 said:


> They are cheaper though, a set for my 72 is $65 whereas a set for my toro 48 is $145.


We have had great luck with the Oregon blades, you can get a real heavy duty blade for around $25 last twice as long as the OEM.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;2013436 said:


> Your right. Hopefully it turns out to be a pretty good unit.


It almost looked like Dave put a tuner on it already the way it was smoking last night hahahaha...


----------



## ff1221

JD Dave;2013436 said:


> Your right. Hopefully it turns out to be a pretty good unit.


Surprised you didn't buy a gator.


----------



## SHAWZER

Good day to do as little as possible .


----------



## Hysert

SHAWZER;2013649 said:


> Good day to do as little as possible .


Absolutely!! I'm only doing mornings this week! Next week looks beautiful!! Summer temps have been good up until now? I'm not one for this heat


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;2013454 said:


> Surprised you didn't buy a gator.


Air conditioning and no belt is what sold me.


----------



## grandview

JD Dave;2013704 said:


> Air conditioning and no belt is what sold me.


You talking about the gator or the weather this week?


----------



## dingybigfoot

Scorcher today!


----------



## cet

dingybigfoot;2014157 said:


> Scorcher today!


Worked in the shop this afternoon. Never opened the overhead door. 24 degrees, not bad at all.


----------



## ff1221

Good week for working short days, stay cool everybody!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nice breeze today, dusty but nicer to work in than the rest of the week has been and $1 diesel to top off the day,probably won't stay there for the long weekend.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*Vegas*

trying to plan a guys trip to vegas sept 6 to 10 sun to thurs
anyone want to call it a plowsite gtg. credit card roulette should be alot better there.

we could call it chads stag?. lets go!


----------



## Triple L

Hahahahahahahahahhahaa good one Dean, jumping the gun just a little lol, we should have a gtg soon tho, it's been a while


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;2014774 said:


> Hahahahahahahahahhahaa good one Dean, jumping the gun just a little lol, we should have a gtg soon tho, it's been a while


We can meet at lonestar before we fly out


----------



## cet

Are we taking the Pristine jet?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Got a new phone and wasn't posting because I was too lazy to redo the password!

I am totally down for a gtg, been a hectic summer, would be great to catch up, got some good stories!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I was starting to miss Jon... Thought I saw one of his guys driving through here, turn out to be an outfit called Pristine Pools...or is it a subsidiary?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ha, we sub any pool stuff, but now I know a new person to call and sub too. Oddly enough, one of our subs is called Pristine surfaces, so it does happen


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hail in August at 25 degrees is never a good sign...


----------



## Triple L

One heck of a storm going thru, I even parked my truck in the garage cause of the hail


----------



## schrader

We missed most of the winds but got a good 2" of rain here, that should keep the dust down for a few days.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

not mine but maybe someone needs a blade

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipment-machinery/markham-york-region/snow-plow/1092392020

metal pless with tractor mount


----------



## schrader

Saw that already looks like a good deal, but to small for my 5085m though.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Add says "similar but better than HLA snow wing" is this true putting aside the live edge option?


----------



## Triple L

NickSnow&Mow;2015792 said:


> Add says "similar but better than HLA snow wing" is this true putting aside the live edge option?


Without live edge it's debatable, both are great plows, add live edge, no comparison... a 9060 with a 8-14 live edge would be one heck of a nice little tractor


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Triple L;2015856 said:


> Without live edge it's debatable, both are great plows, add live edge, no comparison... a 9060 with a 8-14 live edge would be one heck of a nice little tractor


Whats a 9060? You have an HLA on your 906 right??


----------



## Triple L

NickSnow&Mow;2015864 said:


> Whats a 9060? You have an HLA on your 906 right??


Kubota 60 series 90 HP tractor

I have a machinability on my cat 906h and I'm trying to sell it right now for another metal Plessis but I may end up running the machinability forever considering a new metal Plessis is 19k!!!!!!

Makes my 2 season old machinability look like a steal lol... new equipment pricing is crazy right now


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Triple L;2015938 said:


> Kubota 60 series 90 HP tractor
> 
> I have a machinability on my cat 906h and I'm trying to sell it right now for another metal Plessis but I may end up running the machinability forever considering a new metal Plessis is 19k!!!!!!
> 
> Makes my 2 season old machinability look like a steal lol... new equipment pricing is crazy right now


Hmmm sounds like the only smart thing to do would be to sell your 3720 and all of its attachments for 19k so you can buy the metal pless . Ok I see. Kubota numbers are screwed they really need to get with the program. You go on their website and see 100000 different option of the same tractor with different options (cab, oos, gst, hst, manual) it's rediculous. I wonder who the smart guy that designed their website thought he was doing. I was at the kubota dealer yesterday and noticed that their sizes aren't as clear as JD are they? I mean we saw one 2 something with a cab that looked slightly smaller than a JD 3. They had another kubota 2 something that looked almost like a 1025r or something. I thought they stuck with the first number is the size like everyone else but I guess not.


----------



## JD Dave

I just got a price on a 4200 series Horst 10-16 and it was $9200. There's no doubt in my mind the Metal Plessis is a better blade but very hard for me to justify.


----------



## Triple L

NickSnow&Mow;2015993 said:


> Hmmm sounds like the only smart thing to do would be to sell your 3720 and all of its attachments for 19k so you can buy the metal pless . Ok I see. Kubota numbers are screwed they really need to get with the program. You go on their website and see 100000 different option of the same tractor with different options (cab, oos, gst, hst, manual) it's rediculous. I wonder who the smart guy that designed their website thought he was doing. I was at the kubota dealer yesterday and noticed that their sizes aren't as clear as JD are they? I mean we saw one 2 something with a cab that looked slightly smaller than a JD 3. They had another kubota 2 something that looked almost like a 1025r or something. I thought they stuck with the first number is the size like everyone else but I guess not.


You have to look at the letter, b series, or bx, or L... it's not as complicated as you think... different then most mfg but whatever works


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Triple L;2016033 said:


> You have to look at the letter, b series, or bx, or L... it's not as complicated as you think... different then most mfg but whatever works


What do the letters mean? Size Hp class or just level of features and stuff?


----------



## Hysert

Hey guys. Selling one of my V blades. 9.6 western 3 seasons on it... Everything but truck side mount.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Lmao.."Grass is drying up, I'll prune it. I don't care."
I had to share this. Gave me a good laugh.
I like this guy.


----------



## schrader

You could hear a pin drop around here. Anyone else starting to work on the winter equipment yet?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

schrader;2018230 said:


> You could hear a pin drop around here. Anyone else starting to work on the winter equipment yet?


Flipped my poly cutting edges yesterday.


----------



## SHAWZER

Install the Boss mount on my new truck , grease loaders and drink beer . Not in that order ....Thumbs Up


----------



## schrader

Anyone seen the new Western Striker yet? Looking for a new salter and I am considering going electric but I am still hesitant after the issues I had with past Snow Ex electric spreaders. Anyone have any issues with the Tornado?


----------



## Hysert

schrader;2018292 said:


> Anyone seen the new Western Striker yet? Looking for a new salter and I am considering going electric but I am still hesitant after the issues I had with past Snow Ex electric spreaders. Anyone have any issues with the Tornado?


I've had good luck with our 2! Both are second generation.. I would wait a season first on the striker, I can see problems with the shoot. As there usually is with any new design


----------



## Hysert

schrader;2018230 said:


> You could hear a pin drop around here. Anyone else starting to work on the winter equipment yet?


I've been talking with John at western about the snowex 8611.. As its the new blizzard plows painted grey... And according to him all my wiring and truck side mounts are compatible so I would only need the plow and receivers to mount on my current western gear... I Just don't think the v blades are as efficient, even with the wings on them..
We are gonna keep the mvp3 but the other V is for sale... I picked up a used wideout in may for cheap and its in really good condition, mite even run that on the 550 this yyear?


----------



## Hysert

schrader;2018230 said:


> You could hear a pin drop around here. Anyone else starting to work on the winter equipment yet?


I've been talking with John at western about the snowex 8611.. As its the new blizzard plows painted grey... And according to him all my wiring and truck side mounts are compatible so I would only need the plow and receivers to mount on my current western gear... I Just don't think the v blades are as efficient, even with the wings on them..
We are gonna keep the mvp3 but the other V is for sale... I picked up a used wideout in may for cheap and its in really good condition, mite even run that on the 550 this year?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am getting pricing of $6200 ish from the states for a new snowex 8611 which is the old 86110LP, plus the exchange, it might still make sense, over 10 grand is the rumour in Ontario...


----------



## Hysert

Pristine PM ltd;2018419 said:


> I am getting pricing of $6200 ish from the states for a new snowex 8611 which is the old 86110LP, plus the exchange, it might still make sense, over 10 grand is the rumour in Ontario...


Jon if its a go I'll take one too for that price!!!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;2018419 said:


> I am getting pricing of $6200 ish from the states for a new snowex 8611 which is the old 86110LP, plus the exchange, it might still make sense, over 10 grand is the rumour in Ontario...


It might be easier to get them just to redirect the tractor trailer when your buying so many.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I thought Pristine would be the Cdn distributer by now...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ha, I am assuming a trailer would hold 40 or so? I can only hold 8 on my trailer. The low dollar is killing things....


----------



## Hysert

Pristine PM ltd;2018599 said:


> Ha, I am assuming a trailer would hold 40 or so? I can only hold 8 on my trailer. The low dollar is killing things....


You can stack mine on top. And drop it on ur way through Grimsby!!


----------



## SHAWZER

Too hot for me. I am taking the day off . ......Thumbs Up


----------



## Hysert

SHAWZER;2018739 said:


> Too hot for me. I am taking the day off . ......Thumbs Up


F ya.. I'm doing snow contracts today!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

someone on kijiji who is a new western dealer on the hamilton mountain according to their description priced me out a few things....


Wide out for a 2014 ram 2500 Diesel. ------ your cost $9200.00 list price $11 199.92

8ft6 MVPplus flared edges stainless for a 2008 ford f550 ------ your cost $9000.00 list price $10 800.50

Western tornado 2.5 yd Salter ---- your cost $8400.00 list price $9800.00 
or western has put out a brand new Salter 9ft 3.0 cu yd electric striker Salter your cost $7550.00 list price $8800.00 



I just bought a HLA 8-13 3200 skid steer plow $6995 pre season price.
That makes the price of truck plows seem crazy.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

someone offered me $4000 for just a wideout blade and I was getting all excited untill I priced a new one. 

At the way the exchange maybe Grandview will visit and buy us all lunch.


Diesel is .99 cents in Cobourg at Shell


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC;2019101 said:


> someone on kijiji who is a new western dealer on the hamilton mountain according to their description priced me out a few things....
> 
> Wide out for a 2014 ram 2500 Diesel. ------ your cost $9200.00 list price $11 199.92
> 
> 8ft6 MVPplus flared edges stainless for a 2008 ford f550 ------ your cost $9000.00 list price $10 800.50
> 
> Western tornado 2.5 yd Salter ---- your cost $8400.00 list price $9800.00
> or western has put out a brand new Salter 9ft 3.0 cu yd electric striker Salter your cost $7550.00 list price $8800.00
> 
> I just bought a HLA 8-13 3200 skid steer plow $6995 pre season price.
> That makes the price of truck plows seem crazy.


Dean you were probably talking to outsupply... Try McDonald equipment in dunville.

When I got the 550 back in January 2014 from Paramount Trucks in T.O. they had Drive mount a 9.6 MVP3 for $6700... Are dollar is killing us right now


----------



## schrader

All the equipment prices seem crazy to me, just paid $7000 for an 8' electric Stiker. Pricing out a plow for the 5085 was too rich for me so we are fixing the Blizzard and keeping it going for a few more years (hopefully).


----------



## Triple L

Funny thing is even metal plessis plows made in Quebec went up a solid 15 points... guess that isn't Canadian steel eh lol


----------



## Jaynen

My Hiniker 9200 was 8000 installed from adams landscape supply. Seems like I need to become a plow manufacturer.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Anyone thought of selling their trucks in the states? With our dollar, it might make a lot of sense?


----------



## Mr.Markus

07 400,000Km Duramax Northern truck, always plowed, always salted....
1 owner, priceless....


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;2019238 said:


> 07 400,000Km Duramax Northern truck, always plowed, always salted....
> 1 owner, priceless....


You forgot towing heavy loads


----------



## schrader

LE rain here today, almost makes me think winter is on its way, that and dealing with Kooy Bros screw ups on my Blizzard parts order, never have a good experience with them.


----------



## Hysert

schrader;2019826 said:


> LE rain here today, almost makes me think winter is on its way, that and dealing with Kooy Bros screw ups on my Blizzard parts order, never have a good experience with them.


Almost forgot what LE ment. Lol. Just sold a V blade.. Guy is coming from Quebec??? Wtf..


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;2019826 said:


> LE rain here today, almost makes me think winter is on its way, that and dealing with Kooy Bros screw ups on my Blizzard parts order, never have a good experience with them.


 Same LE here . I think the summer heat has turned some peoples brain to jelly. Waited 2 1/2 months for Backrack and rails made in Oakville , ordered at Action Truck and most was wrong stuff . Inserts for Backrack they say are not made anymore . Lots of curse words on my end , they are going to reorder . Had to have a cold beer after that phone call .....


----------



## Hysert

schrader;2019135 said:


> All the equipment prices seem crazy to me, just paid $7000 for an 8' electric Stiker. Pricing out a plow for the 5085 was too rich for me so we are fixing the Blizzard and keeping it going for a few more years (hopefully).


Hey did you get your striker yet? Hows it look.. It seems it was thought out well, how does the chute look.. Funny I've been directing the salt to the same area on the spinner for the past few years on my tornados.. It definitely spreads more evenly instead of the heavy 5foot patch down the middle... Keep us posted this winter!! Hope they add a lid system like the tornados in the future..


----------



## schrader

I ordered it won't go get it put on until October, looks good I will let you know first run out how it works.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Did we ever reconsider the gtg? Seems like it was a long summer, I can't make Vegas but an afternoon lunch or something would be great.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Tumbleweed flows by....


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I got my leaf rig up for sale if anyone needs some extra leaf power. Scary to think leaves will be falling soon!!
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-other/h...af-loader-for-sale/1097696398?src=topAdSearch


----------



## ff1221

What's even scarier is that other stuff might be falling before to long. On that note, if anybody is looking for a snowblower I have one for sale. http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...rn/1097756232?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## redclifford

Lynden-Jeff;2020847 said:


> I got my leaf rig up for sale if anyone needs some extra leaf power. Scary to think leaves will be falling soon!!
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-other/h...af-loader-for-sale/1097696398?src=topAdSearch


have you had any issues with being able to dump the leaves out after being stuffed full ? trailer is sitting pretty low, looks like it might drag on the ground when the dump is up in the air trying to get everything out. great rig by the way - money [email protected]!


----------



## Jaynen

Man this hard ground is destroying my mowers. Broke the frame on the push mower but it welded back together easy and broke the bearings on the blower for the zt100. Anyone else machines taking a toll from the hard ground?


----------



## Grassman09

My skid steer is from digging the rocky ground in Woodstock and parts of London. Tires are wearing fast too. Brand new last fall look half worn now.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

redclifford;2020975 said:


> have you had any issues with being able to dump the leaves out after being stuffed full ? trailer is sitting pretty low, looks like it might drag on the ground when the dump is up in the air trying to get everything out. great rig by the way - money [email protected]!


Never any issues with them coming out unless they rotted in there for more then a week. The dump angle is insane on this trailer so everything comes out.

We have had issues with the leaf box though. The loader is so powerful its blown the roof off more then once when the guys weren't paying attention and its full.

One time the trailer was absolutely packed. The way the box is built the sides are interlocked underneath the front lip and then the front top and sides are screwed on, basically how its held on the trailer. There is absolutely no way it could blow off on the highway when its built like this but I guess when the guys tipped the trailer on a 45* angle the compression of the leaves pushed the back of the box up and it slid right off the back of the trailer and sat on the leaf pile. Needless to say its been bolted on ever since lol.


----------



## SHAWZER

It sure feels like fall .


----------



## redclifford

Beautiful morning


----------



## redclifford

anybody have a good place to buy snowplow shovels, not sure whether to get the 24", 30", or 36"


----------



## Hysert

Lynden-Jeff;2021084 said:


> Never any issues with them coming out unless they rotted in there for more then a week. The dump angle is insane on this trailer so everything comes out.
> 
> We have had issues with the leaf box though. The loader is so powerful its blown the roof off more then once when the guys weren't paying attention and its full.
> 
> One time the trailer was absolutely packed. The way the box is built the sides are interlocked underneath the front lip and then the front top and sides are screwed on, basically how its held on the trailer. There is absolutely no way it could blow off on the highway when its built like this but I guess when the guys tipped the trailer on a 45* angle the compression of the leaves pushed the back of the box up and it slid right off the back of the trailer and sat on the leaf pile. Needless to say its been bolted on ever since lol.


Nice unit Jeff!! Then leaf loaders are one of the best tools we ever bought hands down! Just wish I'd gotten it year ago? Debating on moving are to the front like urs, but I like it on the back for getting closer to piles, as are tube is only 12foot. its just hard on the gate when it hanging on the back...


----------



## cet

redclifford;2021322 said:


> anybody have a good place to buy snowplow shovels, not sure whether to get the 24", 30", or 36"


They sell them at The Salt Depot but I'm not sure if there are any in your area.


----------



## schrader

Anyone looking for a loader this one looks nice
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...ks/1098117688?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;2021357 said:


> Anyone looking for a loader this one looks nice
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...ks/1098117688?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


silence!

lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

gtg sounds like a good idea.


I have been to gta alot lately for the store. Stocking up for back to school

Thursday next week?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Done! Lunch?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Hysert;2021345 said:


> Nice unit Jeff!! Then leaf loaders are one of the best tools we ever bought hands down! Just wish I'd gotten it year ago? Debating on moving are to the front like urs, but I like it on the back for getting closer to piles, as are tube is only 12foot. its just hard on the gate when it hanging on the back...


Our loader is to heavy to hang off the back (27 hp at about 600 lbs) and would make the trailer to tail heavy, this way the tounge weight keeps the trailer balanced even when leaves start to pile up at the back. I did order a custom trailer this time around, its got a platform for the loader (or a tool box in summer) and an extended tounge. Will post a few pics when the whole rig is done in a few weeks.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;2021448 said:


> Done! Lunch?


2 closers at their best. Can't make Thursday, weekend estates ...labour day.FML.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Im good for lunch almost any day.
Tuesday works as I need to pick up stock for the store in the gta.
Bobcat actuators getting replaced at durham east bobcat so it might be ready by then. Approx 1500 hours on a 2006 A300


----------



## Mr.Markus

I can make Tuesday work if everybody else can...


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;2021730 said:


> I can make Tuesday work if everybody else can...


Tuesday is probably better for me too but can't promise I'll make it


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;2021726 said:


> Im good for lunch almost any day.
> Tuesday works as I need to pick up stock for the store in the gta.
> Bobcat actuators getting replaced at durham east bobcat so it might be ready by then. Approx 1500 hours on a 2006 A300


I was asking my dealer about the a770, they are supposed to be a lot better now, you can retrain them to drive straight without having to bring it to the dealer and stuff, they have a tier 3 2015 a770 but the kicker is the 78k price tag!!!!


----------



## Hysert

Not a paying job.. Just helping out my new neighbor! Kids loved it


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Hysert;2022017 said:


> Not a paying job.. Just helping out my new neighbor! Kids loved it


Nice Skidsteer you got there.


----------



## Hysert

NickSnow&Mow;2022052 said:


> Nice Skidsteer you got there.


Still original undercarriage at 1760hrs.. Heard these were good on them but....... I'm sure the 3k bill is coming soon!!!


----------



## Triple L

So what's the deal guys? Tomorrow, 1:00? Airport Rd?


----------



## JD Dave

We going to Jack Astors? I can probably make it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I am in for Tues at 1:00

this one...

http://jackastors.com/location-map/27/


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

wesport

Bobcat!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Cool! See you there!


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC;2022379 said:


> wesport
> 
> Bobcat!


Lmao... Nice one dean!! Mine was 16x10... Had to laminate a few 2x10s for fork extension, the 20yr old floor was a little ruff..


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Good to see everyone today! Winter is coming!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Almost gives me the sweats thinking about it...


----------



## redclifford

anybody have a good salt connection they wouldnt mind sharing...


----------



## dingybigfoot

Yeah, Winter Cometh! time to stock up on my Pepto Bismol.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Hot one today tho.


----------



## Alpha Property

Anyone have a lead on getting tickets for the farm show? we got passes for the newholland "blue" thing, but not entry tickets to the show


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I always find this site interesting.

abandoned builidings....

nothing to do with plowing but its pretty crazy some of the places I remember as a kid. Like knob hill farms.

http://myabandonmentissues.blogspot.ca/


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;2023299 said:


> I always find this site interesting.
> 
> abandoned builidings....
> 
> nothing to do with plowing but its pretty crazy some of the places I remember as a kid. Like knob hill farms.
> 
> http://myabandonmentissues.blogspot.ca/


Effin Liberals!!!

It's a PC site, put up for election reteroric...


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;2022995 said:


> Almost gives me the sweats thinking about it...


Poor Jon lol. Nice outhouse Dean.


----------



## SHAWZER

It would be nice if this rain storm would cool the air down a bit , If not I might start praying for SNOW ....


----------



## greywynd

No rain in the forecast here (at Trenton) til Tues/Wed next week. The pool's at 82F though!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Drove home from Michigan, rained and lightning.

It was scary on the Windsor to London run.  

Got screwed around by a company there, bait and switched me. Tried to say the truckcraft didn't include the spinner or controller, after having me wait for them a couple hours.


----------



## DeVries

Hope you got them to include it.


----------



## schrader

somebody must need this
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...la/1099982807?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader;2023663 said:


> somebody must need this
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...la/1099982807?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


What does that weigh?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2023666 said:


> What does that weigh?


I think its a 712 not 713, around 1400 lbs


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I love when people dont know how to advertise what they are selling
although then sometimes they are too stupid to even know how to close a deal


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;2023663 said:


> somebody must need this
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...la/1099982807?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


your pretty active on the kijiji watch there my friend.
did I get demoted?
you must be looking for something large
lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

its sold! that was a good deal


----------



## schrader

MIDTOWNPC;2023692 said:


> your pretty active on the kijiji watch there my friend.
> did I get demoted?
> you must be looking for something large
> lol


Always looking, deals go so fast.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*ram 5500*

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...el/1099192995?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;2023695 said:


> Always looking, deals go so fast.


I emailed the guy before you posted it and said I would send someone tuesday to buy it. LOL. I was waiting for his phone number.

Now I just need to buy some more things on the way to ottawa


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC;2023698 said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...el/1099192995?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Dean ur back!!! Nice people to do biz with too, I got my first truck from them... Sweet deal that is


----------



## schrader

Ha ha still the King then.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I bought two truckcrafts replacement tailgate salters for $3500 taxes, exchage, and diesel in, so I can't really complain, but the post and lack of proper communication were bs


----------



## Mr.Markus

Boy there are a lot of weekend warriors out there cutting grass on a holiday weekend....doesn't anybody go anywhere anymore?


----------



## ff1221

Not sure if anyone is looking for a bigger plow truck but this one is going cheap.
https://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=7&acctid=6380


----------



## Triple L

I'm interested in a bigger truck, if anyone see's any good deals please post, thank you


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Worst weekend ever, back is right screwed, can't sleep, gotta realize I am getting older


----------



## schrader

I think we all feel old somedays, a chiropractor can work miracles. I used to get a lot of back pain but once the Chiropactor got everything lined up the back pain is gone .


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Went and they said it was too inflamed to adjust.


----------



## schrader

Well that sucks you must have tweeked good then, looks like a good weekend to have a few cold ones


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, icepacks!


----------



## Mr.Markus

That sucks Jon, nothing worse than pain that keeps you awake.


----------



## Triple L

But now the real question... what did you do jon? Still trying to be 18?


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;2024409 said:


> Worst weekend ever, back is right screwed, can't sleep, gotta realize I am getting older


Getting older, now that's funny. You're going to be in rough shape when you get to Dave's age.


----------



## Triple L

cet;2024465 said:


> Getting older, now that's funny. You're going to be in rough shape when you get to Dave's age.


Jons got nothing to worry about, his next truck will complement the pristine jet and be a limited f150 with the new massaging seats


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Just overextended while trying to lift a truckcraft salter into the truck


----------



## JD Dave

cet;2024465 said:


> Getting older, now that's funny. You're going to be in rough shape when you get to Dave's age.


Lol. It's true. Hope you feel better Jon.


----------



## Hysert

Hey guys. Anyone know where to get those concrete hwy dividers from? The ones that lock in on the ends.. need 4.. thanks


----------



## redclifford

Im also looking for interlocking concrete blocks to make a salt bin, anybody know where to get 30-50


----------



## DeVries

The Jersey barriers are hard to find around here. Mafia blocks are plenty at Dufferin concrete in Beamsville. I think the last time I bought them they were $50.00 each.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

http://www.ontariobw.ca/

I think this is who we use, they will even deliver with a crane.

Jon


----------



## redclifford

DeVries;2024587 said:


> The Jersey barriers are hard to find around here. Mafia blocks are plenty at Dufferin concrete in Beamsville. I think the last time I bought them they were $50.00 each.


are they the 2'x2'x5' blocks? if so can a full sized skid lift them

thanks for the lead


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Our 333e is barely able to lift them, you need a medium sized loader ideally. They are heavy


----------



## Hysert

Pristine PM ltd;2024609 said:


> Our 333e is barely able to lift them, you need a medium sized loader ideally. They are heavy


Thanks Jon found some.. I already have one, need 4 more so I can add a leantoo on the shop and our svl lifts them


----------



## Hysert

Don't think I ever been this excited for a school bus..


----------



## SHAWZER

Thunder storm and rain in.....Hot , humid s##t out . ..Thumbs Up


----------



## redclifford

anybody pretreating sidewalks with liquids? any success. trying to cut down on bagged treated salt


----------



## Mr.Markus

Added a little something to the water feature while my wife is away.
Locally made, weighs about 500lbs solid concrete.
The dogs really weren't happy with it, barking and snarling, wish I had recorded their reactions. 
Hope she doesn't react the same way...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2025882 said:


> Added a little something to the water feature while my wife is away.
> Locally made, weighs about 500lbs solid concrete.
> The dogs really weren't happy with it, barking and snarling, wish I had recorded their reactions.
> Hope she doesn't react the same way...


I think your wife will love it.
Looks just like you.


----------



## Hysert

Hey guys.. here's a buddy's info... he moves tons of armour from the northern shield.. probably better prices then most as he delivers anywhere right from the qurries... ive used lots of it...


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;2025925 said:


> I think your wife will love it.
> Looks just like you.


He does have the "pay me" hand out.

Laughing Buddha looks more like me, laughing ,bald and fat.

I was talking to a friend the other day how I haven't been stung by any bees or wasps this year, hit a nest today and got stung 12 times, my whole arm and hand have no wrinkles left I feel 10 years younger. Took about 20 minutes for me to get my mower back...


----------



## dingybigfoot

Today would be an annoying storm if it was Winter.


----------



## schrader

If it was winter we would be getting hammered with LE that wind is crazy strong.


----------



## Hysert

Anyone using weather underground app? Seems print good so far


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

just saw this in a magazine

http://www.horttrades.com/snowposium-2015

anyone been or is it worth going to?


----------



## Triple L

Anyone going to the farm show tomorrow? I'll probably be going, compliments of kubota of course lol


----------



## JD Dave

Farm show, MooseMnookies then the Manor.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

So the queen of Canada just bought a condo in Chicago.... she looking to invade a third country?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

couple pics...

building a laneway at the house to the back. 
thats where we hide the iron 

I like this time of year. Things look nice and tidy


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*tis the season*

need to buff that faded kubota paint, but otherwise looks like a good tractor.
hope it pays off as it is the biggest one I own so far.

I wanted team green but it is just so much more payup

Kubota MX125 HLA 10-16 600 hours.


----------



## edgeair

MIDTOWNPC;2027831 said:


> couple pics...
> 
> building a laneway at the house to the back.
> thats where we hide the iron
> 
> I like this time of year. Things look nice and tidy


Pics look good. Now we know where to find your iron Thumbs Up

Is there a pita pit somewhere behind all those trees though?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

its the amphibious flying ninja monkeys with lasers on their heads you have to worry about 



no pita pit at the back, but that would be a healthy alternative to the donuts everyone always brings.


----------



## edgeair

MIDTOWNPC;2027841 said:


> its the amphibious flying ninja monkeys with lasers on their heads you have to worry about


I thought it was sharks with lasers on their heads.

I guess with amphibious flying ninja monkeys a moat is out huh?


----------



## greywynd

I've seen Dean's travelling companions. I wouldn't want them upset with me. 

Drive looks good Dean, recycled asphalt? How thick of a layer did you use? Thinking of getting it at my place, just not sure if I can go over existing gravel, or if I should cut it down a bit first. Been trying to find out how thick a layer stands up to heavy use.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;2027874 said:


> I've seen Dean's travelling companions. I wouldn't want them upset with me.
> 
> Drive looks good Dean, recycled asphalt? How thick of a layer did you use? Thinking of getting it at my place, just not sure if I can go over existing gravel, or if I should cut it down a bit first. Been trying to find out how thick a layer stands up to heavy use.


I put down about 3 inches and I soaked it and soaked it while I packed it. Then I spread calcium flake, watered it and scraped / graded it again then packed. Its pretty hard. I plan on using the laneway a bit and then I will probably put more down and then spray it with liquid ashphalt. or just save up and pave the whole thing with my spreader.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

hey JD
cet told me you and him were out shopping for clothes and you found some nice t-shirts.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;2027920 said:


> hey JD
> cet told me you and him were out shopping for clothes and you found some nice t-shirts.


JD wanted to go to this big and tall shop he knew well. I didn't see him until we went to check out.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;2027952 said:


> JD wanted to go to this big and tall shop he knew well. I didn't see him until we went to check out.


thats funny he showed up at check out, usually when its time to pay he is no where to be found. or "those aren't my nachos"


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;2027969 said:


> thats funny he showed up at check out, usually when its time to pay he is no where to be found. or "those aren't my nachos"


That's why you don't let him goad you into having one off the plate in front of him, if you do you end up with a share of the bill. It was a good nacho for $2....per though?!?


----------



## Triple L

I assume he made you chauffeur him around too Chris? then laughs when he knows your pickup is faster than his


----------



## cet

Triple L;2028131 said:


> I assume he made you chauffeur him around too Chris? then laughs when he knows your pickup is faster than his


Pick him up and drop him off. His wife usually gives me $50 to keep him out a little longer.


----------



## SHAWZER

One good thing about the last 2 nasty winters is PM and owners are already thinking about this winter. Thumbs Up


----------



## edgeair

SHAWZER;2028222 said:


> One good thing about the last 2 nasty winters is PM and owners are already thinking about this winter. Thumbs Up


Yes, earlier calls this year than I can remember for a while.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHAWZER;2028222 said:


> One good thing about the last 2 nasty winters is PM and owners are already thinking about this winter. Thumbs Up


That's because now they think it should be cheaper 
"It can't be three in a row!"


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

edgeair;2028241 said:


> Yes, earlier calls this year than I can remember for a while.


Your competition is out pounding the pavement 
While your working. Watch out!


----------



## edgeair

MIDTOWNPC;2028949 said:


> Your competition is out pounding the pavement
> While your working. Watch out!


Yeah, might be. I prefer they come to me though


----------



## Hysert

Hockey's on!!! Winters a coming...


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;2028949 said:


> Your competition is out pounding the pavement
> While your working. Watch out!


Grounds guys is in full steam in KW too


----------



## JD Dave

Chad ordered the nachos and was suppose to pay for them. Lol. I think I saw Jon at big and tall while I was there.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

edgeair;2028966 said:


> Yeah, might be. I prefer they come to me though


They have already been per sued then are calling you for a quote to see how much they will save. Sell em hard that there are some new girls in town but you have the service even if is a bit more.

I feel your pain TripleL. GG is no more in our area but they are kicking the can as a new company. But when you move shops four times in a few years your not building much of a name. Try and not burn the bridge. Keep the contact 
GG head office I swear pushes pricing sept 15 every year. 
Multi year protects u. I started 3 year deals. Then 2 years in I offer early renewal. GG better get up real early to catch any worms around here. Lol


----------



## edgeair

MIDTOWNPC;2029283 said:


> They have already been per sued then are calling you for a quote to see how much they will save. Sell em hard that there are some new girls in town but you have the service even if is a bit more.


These ones calling early are residential that were told about us by their friends/family. Commercial clients around here often wait until the first storm before they think about it. Trying to talk to them earlier than November is usually a waste of time.

For interests sake, a few of you might be willing to comment or share on the situation below:

Renewal time this year on a multi year deal for the pic attached. The areas shown are cleared, no sidewalks required. Its about 35000 sq ft total area. About 92 meters long and 28 meters wide in the back. The front 2 small lots get pushed into the space between in front of the building. The rear gets pushed out onto the grass in the back (so not long runs, just going left to right). Despite the original agreement, people leave vehicles in the back lot (as can be seen in the satellite photo) overnight, and often scattered along the length - not together like we had asked once we saw there would be overnight parking. So overall, a bit of a pain for the size of lot. The way the vehicles park, makes it take twice as long as it should since we have to work around each vehicle separately and can't just blade it all to the side and run end to end with the big tractor.

Usually takes between 30 and 60 minutes with the tractor (10-16' agrimaxx) to do this place depending on cars and volume of snow.

I feel like I was too cheap in years past (long story but the site manager asked for one thing, which ended up being not enough for the owner whom I have never seen on site, so mid winter the first year they wanted a bunch more space opened up) but every time I talk about bringing the price in line with what I think it should be I meet with resistance.

They refuse to use salt or sand (like many around here and its a multi unit commercial building) until its built up into ice. Lots of traffic in and out all day, and with the poor asphalt condition and no salt its hard to keep it from getting built up. We are only on a 2" trigger and usually once per day. Last year when they finally gave in, it took 2-3 tons of treated salt to bust it up.

What range would you guys be at for a property like this? - Season price, snow pushing only. No hauling. 2" trigger. The year before last we had 39 events. Last year (closer to average) we had 32 events.

I'll share what we have been at for the last 3 years once a few of you guys chip in your thoughts.


----------



## cet

You would be doing well to get 3500 here plow only.


----------



## edgeair

cet;2029304 said:


> You would be doing well to get 3500 here plow only.


How many plow events do you guys get on average?


----------



## schrader

Around here you would be lucky to get 3k for that and we would push around 45 times a season.


----------



## edgeair

schrader;2029325 said:


> Around here you would be lucky to get 3k for that and we would push around 45 times a season.


That sounds like working just for the sake of working.


----------



## schrader

Not much money in snow here but if it gets me the summer work thats were I make the $$$


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;2029356 said:


> Not much money in snow here but if it gets me the summer work thats were I make the $$$


If I buy lunch can you show me more about the summer work. I like $ and $$ and really like $$$


----------



## schrader

Judging the pictures of your tractor collection and house I think you are making the $$$


----------



## cet

edgeair;2029308 said:


> How many plow events do you guys get on average?


The 3500 was for your averages. If it was her it would be under 2k for sure. Most likely why I just lost 20 of my schools. I have 13 schools and 2 small places this year. The schools are per plow per salt, I'm hoping we get hammered. Also it looks like I'll be in the salt truck. Haven't done that for over 10 years.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;2029413 said:


> The 3500 was for your averages. If it was her it would be under 2k for sure. Most likely why I just lost 20 of my schools. I have 13 schools and 2 small places this year. The schools are per plow per salt, I'm hoping we get hammered. Also it looks like I'll be in the salt truck. Haven't done that for over 10 years.


This business is really taking a beating....Lotta layoffs mean people go into grass and snow to make payments on stuff they don't own.
Edgeair, I would be $180 per push.


----------



## edgeair

cet;2029413 said:


> The 3500 was for your averages. If it was her it would be under 2k for sure. Most likely why I just lost 20 of my schools. I have 13 schools and 2 small places this year. The schools are per plow per salt, I'm hoping we get hammered. Also it looks like I'll be in the salt truck. Haven't done that for over 10 years.


Yes it's a completely different market here. More snow but nobody wants to pay for salt. You guys can make up for the lack of snow with how much salt they want there. 1/2 my sites will go all winter without a kg of salt, it's a wonder they don't have a steady stream of lawsuits.


----------



## edgeair

Mr.Markus;2029421 said:


> This business is really taking a beating....Lotta layoffs mean people go into grass and snow to make payments on stuff they don't own.
> Edgeair, I would be $180 per push.


Thanks bud. I'd do better if I could do per push or per hour at that rate. It's usually around an hour, and I end up having a second machine go back to cleanup due to the neighbours that park there overnight.


----------



## edgeair

schrader;2029356 said:


> Not much money in snow here but if it gets me the summer work thats were I make the $$$


Unless you are talking about something other than property maintenance, we don't have that here. People are cheap when it comes to lawns and gardens around here. I tried that for a few years. Snow actually makes more here but you need to be diverse.


----------



## SHAWZER

I would say 150-160 per push . Kind of works out in the end , 1 - 1 1/2 hours depend on event .


----------



## cet

edgeair;2029423 said:


> Yes it's a completely different market here. More snow but nobody wants to pay for salt. You guys can make up for the lack of snow with how much salt they want there. 1/2 my sites will go all winter without a kg of salt, it's a wonder they don't have a steady stream of lawsuits.


Years ago the public board was almost no salt and plowing at 2 inches. There was so much hard pack we beat the crap out of our trucks when we did plow. We ended up salting more just to make our lives easier.


----------



## edgeair

Anybody going to Stewarts demo days?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Free lunch between 12-1. Pretty sure Dave will be there...

I picked up parts yesterday so I pretty much saw it...


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;2029602 said:


> Free lunch between 12-1. Pretty sure Dave will be there...
> 
> I picked up parts yesterday so I pretty much saw it...


Harvesting down south so I doubt we make it. I think I ate 3 burgers last year.


----------



## edgeair

Made the trek down to Erin today, nice day for a drive, just have to work harder now for the rest of this week to make up for the time spent. 

Lots of shiny metal there. At least more than what I am used to seeing at dealers up our way. Most of the reps were looking a little lost as much of the time I was there I was the only one - other than lunchtime. Subway sandwiches and cookies in case anyone cares


----------



## Mr.Markus

I was in the area but needed to finish up my fertilizing and cutting...subway sandwiches...! Damnit!


----------



## edgeair

Mr.Markus;2030038 said:


> I was in the area but needed to finish up my fertilizing and cutting...subway sandwiches...! Damnit!


I saw one of your trucks (maybe you?) working on the highway just north of there. Didn't realize that was your co name, but put 2 and 2 together.


----------



## Mr.Markus

edgeair;2030068 said:


> I saw one of your trucks (maybe you?) working on the highway just north of there. Didn't realize that was your co name, but put 2 and 2 together.


It was probably me then...:laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;2030083 said:


> It was probably me then...:laughing:


It couldn't have been you, the guy seemed to be moving at a fast pace.


----------



## edgeair

JD Dave;2030234 said:


> It couldn't have been you, the guy seemed to be moving at a fast pace.


The key is I said I saw someone "working".


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;2030234 said:


> It couldn't have been you, the guy seemed to be moving at a fast pace.


Not fast enough to get a burger last year.... or any of Chad's nachos.


----------



## Hysert

Here's my boy... thinks he will be replacing my guys soon... 

https://youtu.be/Nzt85fl2fzE


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;2030477 said:


> Not fast enough to get a burger last year.... or any of Chad's nachos.


Hahahaha these nachos are never gonna die are they.... too funny


----------



## G.Landscape

Been a weird year for us in snow quotes, so far about half they love the price, and it start to think oh ****, the other half say I am way to high.... The last half we have been getting....maybe it's my math skills? Adams snow show tomorrow, worth a free burger anyway.


----------



## SHAWZER

Starting to like muti-year seasonal contracts . You know when and how much money is coming in . Nice to actually be able to plan ahead ...Thumbs Up...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I like multi year as well, 
A lot of my customers love 12 mth equal payment grass and snow. They get used to it then can budget for extras. Nice to have those chqs coming in in the lean months too. Makes my billing a lot simpler as well, so always win win...


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;2031452 said:


> I like multi year as well,
> A lot of my customers love 12 mth equal payment grass and snow. They get used to it then can budget for extras. Nice to have those chqs coming in in the lean months too. Makes my billing a lot simpler as well, so always win win...


We have a few like that too... all my large Comercial customers always need 3 quotes for corporate, seems if the quality is there they don't mind paying, despite the low ballers...

Only waiting for one more to make there minds up... I'm kinda waiting too cause if we get it I'm gonna drop a few small places...

On another note, baggers are going on next week and the leaf sucker is ready to go!! Love the fall weather


----------



## SHAWZER

Winter must be getting closer , got my firewood room filled up today ....Thumbs Up


----------



## grandview

Listening to 105.1 radio this morning, For some reason the girl that reads the new stories has no emotion in her voice, but it just sounds sexy anyways. The was a commercial from some store about a sale on "utility turkeys',had to look that up to see what they meant, So Canada sells scratch and dent turkeys?


----------



## grandview

SHAWZER;2031492 said:


> Winter must be getting closer , got my firewood room filled up today ....Thumbs Up


Don't you need to keep it stocked all year? Isn't it cold 12 months of the year up there?


----------



## SHAWZER

I BBQ inside in the summer , keeps it toasty warm .....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Wife and son are in the Dominican 
Decided to clean the back fence line and cleanup the forest 

Burning some brush and renovation materials tonight
Flames are about 10ft high. Cooked a shopsys from five feet away. Got a snow bucket full I water just incase 
Beer is still cold. 

Be nice I one of my competitors just tapped out mid
Oct. I'm ready for more 


The thing I like about combining grass and snow and making it 12 payments is they forget when it ends and just keep on going


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I did not know boss sold to toro.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My wife just got back from Italy, good thing it was only 2 weeks or I would be back up to my winter weight in no time.

There are a lot of new guys in my market and I just don't GAS anymore.
Prices have come down so far since I started, I like the work but I'm starting to think everyone is right...I do too much for 1 guy.

You're a wideout guy do you even have a Boss...lol


----------



## snowman4

Been awhile since I've been on here.... weather must be changing. You guys having a get together anytime soon?

A couple questions for anyone that they may apply to.

What is the word on the Fisher Steelcsster? Is that the way to go or does the polycaster have it beat?

Also I'm shopping around for a mini ex.

Tried the Kubota Kx018 and found it pretty jerky but lots of cab room
The Kubota U17 was smoother but not as much cab room
We don't have a good JD dealer here but I've always enjoyed the 17D I'ved rented off the local renting company
Tried the Cat 301.4 and 301.7 and was not very impresses
Case dropped off their 17 model today and wow what a machine. So far my favourite. 

I'm just wondering if anyone has any feedback on any recent mini exs?


----------



## Triple L

I'll be trying out the new western striker spreader... touch wood my first stainless spreader, been poly since day one so we'll see how this goes 

If anyone is interested, I'll have my saltdogg 2.25 yard electric for sale, hands down best salter I've ever owned and I'm still debating if I should sell it or not, but make me an offer, 3 seasons old, excellent condition 

Snowman - have you tried Bobcat?


----------



## DeVries

I've also bought a striker and also our first stainless steel. I've had the salt dogg 2 yarder for 6 years now and I don't really need it anymore but I cant bring myself to get rid of it. It's a great spreader.
We tried a few mini ex's out two years ago, I had Bobcat and thought to try something else out. We were not impressed by the Kubota either, went with a E32 Bobcat and has been a great machine so far.


----------



## GMC Driver

I bought a KX 040 Kubota this spring, and we love it. The local dealer is quite aggresive on getting their product out there, they gave me great value on my trade, good after sales service, and the machine meets all our expectations.

I was setting armour rock with it yesterday, and with the thumb it's a very versatile machine. I don't experience the "jerkiness", might be a condition of the size of the machine. My guys would say the operator is the jerk. It does have an "ECO" mode that I used alot at first, it seems to slow the hydraulics down a bit and make them a bit smoother/slower to respond. It did help when becoming familiar with the machine, but I rarely use it anymore.

As for stainless v-box spreaders - we've slowly been moving back to them. We have 3 in the fleet now, l'm hoping to add another 1 or 2 this fall. It's more the K-I-S-S principle, they are simple, and you know what you've got. Yes, they occasionally freeze up, and the odd bearing may go (age/lack of grease), but they are generally a quick fix. All 3/4HP electric, single speed. No fancy controllers, no gas, no trying to crank a motor over by hand at 3 am. It's what works for us.


----------



## redclifford

Triple L;2032129 said:


> I'll be trying out the new western striker spreader... touch wood my first stainless spreader, been poly since day one so we'll see how this goes
> 
> If anyone is interested, I'll have my saltdogg 2.25 yard electric for sale, hands down best salter I've ever owned and I'm still debating if I should sell it or not, but make me an offer, 3 seasons old, excellent condition
> 
> Snowman - have you tried Bobcat?


any pictures of the salter?


----------



## DeVries

Their not available till January in Canada.


----------



## Triple L

DeVries;2032248 said:


> Their not available till January in Canada.


Not as far as I know, and I know I got the last one remaining bigger than a 2 yard

Myn best be on November 1... I'll post pictures when it's installed


----------



## redclifford

Triple L;2032272 said:


> Not as far as I know, and I know I got the last one remaining bigger than a 2 yard
> 
> Myn best be on November 1... I'll post pictures when it's installed


Sorry I meant the one you are selling chad


----------



## Triple L

redclifford;2032277 said:


> Sorry I meant the one you are selling chad


I'm out of town right now but I'll post pictures when I'm back... thanks


----------



## schrader

I ordered my striker in August, dealer said that Drive products only had a few left and they weren't getting another shipment until January. This is my first electric spreader I hope it works out for me.


----------



## Hysert

schrader;2032398 said:


> I ordered my striker in August, dealer said that Drive products only had a few left and they weren't getting another shipment until January. This is my first electric spreader I hope it works out for me.


D&D are one of the biggest in the biz... ive had 3 tornados and never a issue beside cleaning out the carried through salt between the bed and chain. They even replaced 2 spinner motors that were out of warranty and failed do to bad design from the motor supplier.. looking forward to your guys reviews on the strikers


----------



## snowman4

No I haven't tried Bobcat Tripple L maybe I'll give them a shout today. Ran the Case all day today. Great power. Comfortable and I felt the "geometry" was perfect. I may be the only one that says that? I don't know. Nice machine though!

Thanks for all the feedback


----------



## Triple L

Right on, I got about 300 hrs on a new e35 Bobcat this year, great machine and I really like it, but IMO I liked the cat E series the best, what made you hate the cat mini ex's soo much?


----------



## cet

I don't think it's shorts weather today.


----------



## grandview

cet;2032586 said:


> I don't think it's shorts weather today.


Guess long pants for the golf course then.


----------



## snowman4

Triple L;2032573 said:


> Right on, I got about 300 hrs on a new e35 Bobcat this year, great machine and I really like it, but IMO I liked the cat E series the best, what made you hate the cat mini ex's soo much?


I didn't find the cab as spacious. Weird location for the throttle. The arm rest was a piece of crap. I found them wobbly but the one I had on had a hammer on. Anyways no one at Battlefield really cared too much that I wanted to try one so that may have started things off on he wrong foot. The salesman here in Ottawa is great but I think it ends there.


----------



## SHAWZER

3 1/2 months to get Backrack rails for a new F 250 , they are made in Oakville . Good thing I was not in a hurry.


----------



## SHAWZER

Anyone have input on Holder tractor sidewalk machines , good or bad . I have owned Trackless but looking for info on Holder machines .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHAWZER;2033100 said:


> Anyone have input on Holder tractor sidewalk machines , good or bad . I have owned Trackless but looking for info on Holder machines .


whenever I have seen them for a deal on kijiji or gov sites I tend to notice they have transmission problems.

not saying that I have any experience with owning one but the ones I see forsale seem to have those issues but then again I never see really nice ones either.

There is a guy in Arnprior that has about 10 trackless forsale and they are beautiful. $22k each from my understanding. He used them and is retiring but as a hobby he starting refurbishing them.


----------



## SHAWZER

Thanks , Trackless are easier for general wear parts , and what I read Holder parts are only available from a dealer .


----------



## DeVries

No Striker for me till late January according to my dealer. Hope you guys get yours sooner.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

does anyone here haul a large amount of garbage or know anyone in the transfer station business?
I dont want to start a bin business I want to be the place the bin places dump and I want to ship it out somewhere else.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Almost leaf time. The new custom leaf rig is almost done, traded the old one for a seadoo lol. This should be a money saver!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

schrader;2032398 said:


> I ordered my striker in August, dealer said that Drive products only had a few left and they weren't getting another shipment until January. This is my first electric spreader I hope it works out for me.


Those strikers look very nice. Im ordering a 650 next year and a 10 footer will probably be my spreader of choice. Ill be interested to see how they preform.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;2032129 said:


> I'll be trying out the new western striker spreader... touch wood my first stainless spreader, been poly since day one so we'll see how this goes
> 
> If anyone is interested, I'll have my saltdogg 2.25 yard electric for sale, hands down best salter I've ever owned and I'm still debating if I should sell it or not, but make me an offer, 3 seasons old, excellent condition
> 
> Snowman - have you tried Bobcat?


What's the big woe about the stainless? I see this a lot lately. Ive had stainless since day one and it preforms better then my poly. Golden rule of never leave salt in it still applies. My poly has a vibrator and it still feeds like **** where my stainless does not. Never had any especially bad freezeups other then my own stupid fault of forgetting material in it. Even sand/salt flows fine.


----------



## Triple L

Lynden-Jeff;2033441 said:


> What's the big woe about the stainless? I see this a lot lately. Ive had stainless since day one and it preforms better then my poly. Golden rule of never leave salt in it still applies. My poly has a vibrator and it still feeds like **** where my stainless does not. Never had any especially bad freezeups other then my own stupid fault of forgetting material in it. Even sand/salt flows fine.


On my boss Vbx and saltdogg 2250 sometimes salt sits in it for up to 3 weeks... I can't be loading up everyday to do site checks then dumping the remainder every morning

I got the vibrator kit for the striker and led warning light kit... will probably get a custom tarp built for it

Have fun with the new 650... someone just bought a new one and paid about 40k more for it then a new KW or Pete is worth... ford needs to get realistic with their big truck pricing... expecially since it has a pickup truck engine and transmission


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;2033395 said:


> does anyone here haul a large amount of garbage or know anyone in the transfer station business?
> I dont want to start a bin business I want to be the place the bin places dump and I want to ship it out somewhere else.


So essentially your saying you want a yard full of junk, and smelly crap and just a disaster zone with a minimum wage guy picking thru and sorting it all... I think you can think of much easier ways to make money Dean


----------



## Hysert

This is what happens when your wife loves animals... beside major bruses shes ok.. truck took it well, engine is up against the firewall but all the door seams were spot on! To bad it was payed for and never had a issue with it, mite get her another one!!


----------



## ff1221

Hysert;2033470 said:


> This is what happens when your wife loves animals... beside major bruses shes ok.. truck took it well, engine is up against the firewall but all the door seams were spot on! To bad it was payed for and never had a issue with it, mite get her another one!!


Glad to hear your wife is OK. Vehicle stood up well considering it's size!


----------



## JD Dave

Ouch glad she's ok.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;2033465 said:


> On my boss Vbx and saltdogg 2250 sometimes salt sits in it for up to 3 weeks... I can't be loading up everyday to do site checks then dumping the remainder every morning
> 
> I got the vibrator kit for the striker and led warning light kit... will probably get a custom tarp built for it
> 
> Have fun with the new 650... someone just bought a new one and paid about 40k more for it then a new KW or Pete is worth... ford needs to get realistic with their big truck pricing... expecially since it has a pickup truck engine and transmission


Ive got them pretty competitively priced although im not 100% sold yet. And ya you will probably end up with a salt block in there after a day or two unless its treated and even then its playing with fire. Glad those days are gone of having leftovers and no dome to put it in.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Hysert;2033470 said:


> This is what happens when your wife loves animals... beside major bruses shes ok.. truck took it well, engine is up against the firewall but all the door seams were spot on! To bad it was payed for and never had a issue with it, mite get her another one!!


Glad to hear shes alright. I know first hand how much damage telephone poles can do. This happened last Christmas to one of my guys. Lucky they both didn't die. Good excuse for me to buy a new truck though.


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;2033395 said:


> does anyone here haul a large amount of garbage or know anyone in the transfer station business?
> I dont want to start a bin business I want to be the place the bin places dump and I want to ship it out somewhere else.


Not sure if you have specific materials only in mind or not, but it's a huge business, and a lot of $$$ to be made. I know of a couple businesses that are making good $$ and they are only taking a small bite out of specific market segments.

Biggest thing is zoning/neighbour relations, which is why a lot of them have moved everything indoors, not to mention no rain/snow etc to deal with for working either.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Now I know Dean is mafia....

Back in the 80s the company I worked for had the tender for running one of the County transfers. I was a teenager fresh out of my parents house and got most of my furniture from that job.(including a brand new washer and dryer that some guy bought on sale brought home and his wife vetoed the colour. Lol)
I thought that was what I was going to go into for a career but the county then started running it themselves. 
They have quite the racket here, car batteries were a great money maker, and now they actually charge for metal and fill 40 yard scrap bins weekly. It is highly regulated now. I think the govt could create way more jobs if they privatized it and put the recycling into the hands of a business. Some people don't mind getting their hands dirty to make $$$.


----------



## Hysert

Thx guys!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;2033466 said:


> So essentially your saying you want a yard full of junk, and smelly crap and just a disaster zone with a minimum wage guy picking thru and sorting it all... I think you can think of much easier ways to make money Dean


no I want to buy a huge building where people can dump inside and then I jam it in a walking floor trailer and ship it to wherever they ship it. Buffalo?

Dump for $115 a tonne jam it into a truck and ship it out for $55 a tonne.
Then when its all rocking I will let some big company like waste management buy me out and I will keep still own the building. Is that ok?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;2033623 said:


> Now I know Dean is mafia....
> 
> Back in the 80s the company I worked for had the tender for running one of the County transfers. I was a teenager fresh out of my parents house and got most of my furniture from that job.(including a brand new washer and dryer that some guy bought on sale brought home and his wife vetoed the colour. Lol)
> I thought that was what I was going to go into for a career but the county then started running it themselves.
> They have quite the racket here, car batteries were a great money maker, and now they actually charge for metal and fill 40 yard scrap bins weekly. It is highly regulated now. I think the govt could create way more jobs if they privatized it and put the recycling into the hands of a business. Some people don't mind getting their hands dirty to make $$$.


the county transfers here are expensive compared to the miller sites in oshawa

also there is huge money in electronic waste especially if it is sorted and broken down.


----------



## edgeair

edgeair;2029301 said:


> These ones calling early are residential that were told about us by their friends/family. Commercial clients around here often wait until the first storm before they think about it. Trying to talk to them earlier than November is usually a waste of time.
> 
> For interests sake, a few of you might be willing to comment or share on the situation below:
> 
> Renewal time this year on a multi year deal for the pic attached. The areas shown are cleared, no sidewalks required. Its about 35000 sq ft total area. About 92 meters long and 28 meters wide in the back. The front 2 small lots get pushed into the space between in front of the building. The rear gets pushed out onto the grass in the back (so not long runs, just going left to right). Despite the original agreement, people leave vehicles in the back lot (as can be seen in the satellite photo) overnight, and often scattered along the length - not together like we had asked once we saw there would be overnight parking. So overall, a bit of a pain for the size of lot. The way the vehicles park, makes it take twice as long as it should since we have to work around each vehicle separately and can't just blade it all to the side and run end to end with the big tractor.
> 
> Usually takes between 30 and 60 minutes with the tractor (10-16' agrimaxx) to do this place depending on cars and volume of snow.
> 
> I feel like I was too cheap in years past (long story but the site manager asked for one thing, which ended up being not enough for the owner whom I have never seen on site, so mid winter the first year they wanted a bunch more space opened up) but every time I talk about bringing the price in line with what I think it should be I meet with resistance.
> 
> They refuse to use salt or sand (like many around here and its a multi unit commercial building) until its built up into ice. Lots of traffic in and out all day, and with the poor asphalt condition and no salt its hard to keep it from getting built up. We are only on a 2" trigger and usually once per day. Last year when they finally gave in, it took 2-3 tons of treated salt to bust it up.
> 
> What range would you guys be at for a property like this? - Season price, snow pushing only. No hauling. 2" trigger. The year before last we had 39 events. Last year (closer to average) we had 32 events.
> 
> I'll share what we have been at for the last 3 years once a few of you guys chip in your thoughts.


A week or so back I brought this up, and some of you guys responded - thanks! I said that I would advise where we were at and here it is:

Season contract fixed price of $3600 snow only. We get similar snow totals to the Meaford and Collingwood boys. Unfortunately there are too many farmer joe types around that don't carry insurance and most businesses don't know about snow enough to ask for proof or to care how they clear the lots. They just want cheap.

From the sounds of what you guys are saying, it looks like we are in line or maybe slightly low so that has been helpful.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Not mine. Just crossed my path

Leaf Vacuum JDTR30 on Kijiji http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-heavy-equipment/oshawa-durham-region/leaf-vacuum-jdtr30/1089485099


----------



## Mr.Markus

That's gotta have some tongue weight...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Seriously! 

Edick, they gave up their contracts last year I think, or shifted them to the sons company to focus on tree work I heard? Out of Mississauga I think? I would love suckers, but it wouldn't be efficient for us because of traffic!


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;2033972 said:


> Not mine. Just crossed my path
> 
> Leaf Vacuum JDTR30 on Kijiji http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-heavy-equipment/oshawa-durham-region/leaf-vacuum-jdtr30/1089485099


 Edick pulled it behind their tandem dump truck. That trailer is a steal for $7800. The man hours saved hauling small loads would be unreal.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

How much would the diesel alone be worth?


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;2034329 said:


> How much would the diesel alone be worth?


That would look good behind one of you Ranger's.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;2034385 said:


> That would look good behind one of you Ranger's.


You sleep like I do during tender season...


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;2034392 said:


> You sleep like I do during tender season...


 At his age you'll get up every other hour to go pee also.


----------



## SHAWZER

Sleep after midnight , age 45 and up is a rare thing ...


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;2034394 said:


> At his age you'll get up every other hour to go pee also.


When I'm that old I hope not to be sleeping on the toilet.



SHAWZER;2034405 said:


> Sleep after midnight , age 45 and up is a rare thing ...


Crap...


----------



## cet

On Monday I get up at 3:45. Today I was so excited to go to work I got up at 1


----------



## JD Dave

cet;2034615 said:


> On Monday I get up at 3:45. Today I was so excited to go to work I got up at 1


And your still up at 7:30pm? You must have had a nap or something. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

I had....Those numbers don't add up, you must think it's Tuesday already.


----------



## cet

Kind of hard to nap at gsk. I think they used to cut with a 15k lb tractor. Ruts everywhere.


----------



## redclifford

Triple L;2032339 said:


> I'm out of town right now but I'll post pictures when I'm back... thanks


Still have the salter for sale?


----------



## Triple L

redclifford;2034865 said:


> Still have the salter for sale?


Yes, sorry, been super busy.. will have pics by the end of the week


----------



## schrader

Hey Guys selling off my salter if anyone is interested.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-heavy-...er/1108360187?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;2034720 said:


> Kind of hard to nap at gsk. I think they used to cut with a 15k lb tractor. Ruts everywhere.


That's probably a good place for a gentleman of your age to work, convenient benefits.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

you should buy this one to replace it

https://www.govdeals.ca/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=124&acctid=5620

too big even for the sand box I play in.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2035016 said:


> That's probably a good place for a gentleman of your age to work, convenient benefits.


I'm using the 2004 ZD28. It might be a little easier if I used the 2015 331. There is a broken safety sensor on the old one so I'm stuck on it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Do they fine you if you don't get it fixed...?

http://www.thestar.com/business/201...fined-900000-by-ontario-for-qew-failings.html


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2035062 said:


> Do they fine you if you don't get it fixed...?
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/business/201...fined-900000-by-ontario-for-qew-failings.html


I'm sure if an employee got hurt I'd be in trouble. I don't think they can do anything if I'm on it. I can get off the machine with the blades engaged. I try not to practice that. Lots of garbage to pick up. I should get one of those claws but getting off the machine helps the body at me age.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;2035051 said:


> you should buy this one to replace it
> 
> https://www.govdeals.ca/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=124&acctid=5620
> 
> too big even for the sand box I play in.


Are you set up to bid on that site?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I tried the claw on the machine...its easier just getting off it. I actually really like my stand on, you can spend hours on it and not be all seized up for trimming unlike the zero turn. I'm gonna get fat next year, I bought an electric broadcast spreader for it, no more spring fertilizer boot camp.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;2035080 said:


> Are you set up to bid on that site?


Yes 
A lot happens in the final hours of a sale but that is because you can set auto bid for the max you will pay.

Bought a a few things out of a school that closed in Cobourg
Which let to looking at everything else that might go for sale.

A nice big Volvo municipal Plow truck just sold out of Cobourg


----------



## cet

I have a toro grandstand. I find I'm to tall for it comfortably. I like my walk behind but my knees still bad. Sucks getting old.


----------



## ff1221

Selling a small 3 point hitch blower, 4' for compact tractor, great for sidewalks, negotiable on price.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...er/1108277195?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

found this online.
wish all places would just post their prices.

this is located in Buffalo MN

It is crazy how the exchange has changed so much. Hopefully $10k snow plows weeds out a bit of the weak.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;2035300 said:


> found this online.
> wish all places would just post their prices.
> 
> this is located in Buffalo MN
> 
> It is crazy how the exchange has changed so much. Hopefully $10k snow plows weeds out a bit of the weak.


I priced some Boss blades today and they still had some last years stock available. This years price was $1500 more once the old stock is gone.


----------



## ff1221

JD Dave;2035442 said:


> I priced some Boss blades today and they still had some last years stock available. This years price was $1500 more once the old stock is gone.


I'm surprised they were selling old stock that much cheaper, crazy how much prices have jumped.


----------



## Triple L

Anyone know the story on Southwest property maintenance based in London but also have a Guelph satallite location? Please post or call me


----------



## Hysert

Finally got confirmed for the largest contract we've ever had... woo-hoo! Gonna need a tractor for this one.. not sure if I'm gonna buy or rent? I'm leaning towards a rent cause I have no need for a 100hp tractor in the summer... got a quote for 2gs/month. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mr.Markus

1 of my competitors got some big loads of salt delivered today. Talked to him at the coffee shop, "So busy... no time to put it in the shed today, get one of the guys on it tomorrow." It just started pouring rain here...lol.


----------



## cet

They have huge piles of salt in the parking lot of a closed building. There must be 100's of tons and nothing is covered.


----------



## JD Dave

Hysert;2035747 said:


> Finally got confirmed for the largest contract we've ever had... woo-hoo! Gonna need a tractor for this one.. not sure if I'm gonna buy or rent? I'm leaning towards a rent cause I have no need for a 100hp tractor in the summer... got a quote for 2gs/month. Any suggestions?


10k for rental for just the tractor is about the best you will ever do. The problem with renting the price usually keeps going up and you gain no equity. Tractors don't depriciate like trucks and can be reliable for 10-15 years plowing snow. Jmo


----------



## Hysert

JD Dave;2035828 said:


> 10k for rental for just the tractor is about the best you will ever do. The problem with renting the price usually keeps going up and you gain no equity. Tractors don't depriciate like trucks and can be reliable for 10-15 years plowing snow. Jmo


Thanks Dave... my thoughts the same, they are fitting it with a box for the price aswell.. just hard to get into payments again! I hate owing $$


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

a guy could probably make decent money renting out a fleet of tractors


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hysert;2035747 said:


> Finally got confirmed for the largest contract we've ever had... woo-hoo! Gonna need a tractor for this one.. not sure if I'm gonna buy or rent? I'm leaning towards a rent cause I have no need for a 100hp tractor in the summer... got a quote for 2gs/month. Any suggestions?


Mine dont work in the summer they sit

and the mice party inside :angry::realmad:


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC;2035888 said:


> Mine dont work in the summer they sit
> 
> and the mice party inside :angry::realmad:


Lmao!!! No kidding!! Ya I'm not sure yet, tho I just added a 60x15 leantoo on the shop the machine should fit and at least save the paint from the sun all summer..


----------



## JD Dave

Hysert;2035879 said:


> Thanks Dave... my thoughts the same, they are fitting it with a box for the price aswell.. just hard to get into payments again! I hate owing $$


And I hate throwing money away. You don't mention want kind of tractor and pusher for 10k. I've said it before and I'll say it again, I bought tractors in 2004 for just under 75k without blades. The tractors are still worth around 50k. This is the 12th year for them plowing. It's pretty easy math.


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;2035504 said:


> I'm surprised they were selling old stock that much cheaper, crazy how much prices have jumped.


It is. I was surprised they sold me the blade at old price as most dealers would just pocket that money.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;2035907 said:


> And I hate throwing money away. You don't mention want kind of tractor and pusher for 10k. I've said it before and I'll say it again, I bought tractors in 2004 for just under 75k without blades. The tractors are still worth around 50k. This is the 12th year for them plowing. It's pretty easy math.


The last time we spoke you left me with the impression your math skills were a little weak. :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

cet;2035923 said:


> The last time we spoke you left me with the impression your math skills were a little weak. :laughing:


LOL. I'm usually pretty darn good with numbers but not that day.


----------



## cet

The Jay's look to be in trouble early.


----------



## GMC Driver

Hysert;2035879 said:


> just hard to get into payments again! I hate owing $$


I would agree, but there is such a thing as good debt.

At $10K a season, I would think for maybe 20-30% more you could buy one. Then you're building equity, not flushing it away. You also gain all the benefits of ownership - you're not stuck with a rental that may have been abused by the last guy, or when was it serviced, etc.

I've had to make this argument a number of times, you would think by now she knows why I need another tractor...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus;2035812 said:


> 1 of my competitors got some big loads of salt delivered today. Talked to him at the coffee shop, "So busy... no time to put it in the shed today, get one of the guys on it tomorrow." It just started pouring rain here...lol.





cet;2035827 said:


> They have huge piles of salt in the parking lot of a closed building. There must be 100's of tons and nothing is covered.


The "red army" has 12,000 tons\tonnes of salt sitting on a dock in Muskegon. Someone drove a truck to the top, because they could. They're thinking they're going to have to get concrete crushers to make it usable.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;2035914 said:


> It is. I was surprised they sold me the blade at old price as most dealers would just pocket that money.


They like you there... You should've mentioned you bought the last stainless dxt from that old stock, they wouldn't let me put a new one on your account?


----------



## Hysert

GMC Driver;2035985 said:


> I would agree, but there is such a thing as good debt.
> 
> At $10K a season, I would think for maybe 20-30% more you could buy one. Then you're building equity, not flushing it away. You also gain all the benefits of ownership - you're not stuck with a rental that may have been abused by the last guy, or when was it serviced, etc.
> 
> I've had to make this argument a number of times, you would think by now she knows why I need another tractor...


I agree with you guys!! At the end of the day 8 months sitting doing FA and paying for it hurts... the machine is a m108 probably a HLA box.. tho I could probably pick up some large acres to cut and I've already been looking at a batwing mower? I will definitely be on kijiji shopping, that is if Dean left anything to buy???


----------



## Hysert

Oh and the wife's decision to save the life of a squirrel and write off her suv ant helping either... I often refer to myself as the "the bank of D I c k" insurance actually payed out quite well, but still 20k out of my pocket! Wasnt gonna put her and my boy in a POS..


----------



## BC Handyman

my condolences to all you blue jay fans, although it's not over.... the hole is dug and most of the team is in the hole already


----------



## McGaw

We still have the Leafs!


----------



## Mr.Markus

The Make beleafs


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2036098 said:


> The Make beleafs


Living up to it tonight.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Mr.Markus;2036098 said:


> The Make beleafs


Go Habs, go!!


----------



## SHAWZER

I think the Leafs should put both of their goalies in the net at the same time , maybe then they could stop the puck .


----------



## Triple L

Hysert;2036064 said:


> I agree with you guys!! At the end of the day 8 months sitting doing FA and paying for it hurts... the machine is a m108 probably a HLA box.. tho I could probably pick up some large acres to cut and I've already been looking at a batwing mower? I will definitely be on kijiji shopping, that is if Dean left anything to buy???


Why not buy a loader then? A perfect example would be loaders like me and Chris have... myn has plowed 4 winters and on trade the cat dealer offered me less than 4k per year depreciation... and that depreciation will probably slow down a lot more now that it's lost its big initial drop... good clean low hour pre emissions machines... a loader is not something you'll use everyday in the summer but we certainly use myn where as the tractor literally sits and does nothing... all in all the tractor will plow a slight bit more snow, but the hauling and stacking and summer use of a loader make the bottom line better


----------



## Hysert

Triple L;2036194 said:


> Why not buy a loader then? A perfect example would be loaders like me and Chris have... myn has plowed 4 winters and on trade the cat dealer offered me less than 4k per year depreciation... and that depreciation will probably slow down a lot more now that it's lost its big initial drop... good clean low hour pre emissions machines... a loader is not something you'll use everyday in the summer but we certainly use myn where as the tractor literally sits and does nothing... all in all the tractor will plow a slight bit more snow, but the hauling and stacking and summer use of a loader make the bottom line better


Yes agreed again.. got looking into a JD310 rubber tire! I could use a larger backhoe for the odd excavation job?? Thanks for everyone's input!!


----------



## SHAWZER

I own 2 small loaders for snow only and mice collectors in the summer . They work excellent for my snow accounts . I have been pondering the idea of a tractor and blower or a Trackless and blower for driveways . We average 12 feet of snow so blowers work better on driveways .


----------



## schrader

I think there are advantages and disadvantages to both. Renting or leasing will give you a better tax write off and you will avoid possible repair bills and maintenance costs, but you will never build equity in the equipment. Buying is going to be the best in the long run as tractors and loaders keep there value over the years but there is always the risk of expensive repair costs. Just have to figure out what works best for your company. Personally I buy new or slightly used run about 300 hours a season and let them sit inside al summer long. Keep them in great shape and always get top dollar when I sell or trade. When I break down the cost per year I can't even run a truck for that kind of money.


----------



## Hysert

schrader;2036220 said:


> I think there are advantages and disadvantages to both. Renting or leasing will give you a better tax write off and you will avoid possible repair bills and maintenance costs, but you will never build equity in the equipment. Buying is going to be the best in the long run as tractors and loaders keep there value over the years but there is always the risk of expensive repair costs. Just have to figure out what works best for your company. Personally I buy new or slightly used run about 300 hours a season and let them sit inside al summer long. Keep them in great shape and always get top dollar when I sell or trade. When I break down the cost per year I can't even run a truck for that kind of money.


My dealer who is providing the rental called to confirm details? I asked him if I could use the 10k of rental cost towards the purchase of the machine? He said yes so it looks like I will purchase the tractor after all... they only want to put a 10footer on it? Until it's mine in full? I'm pritty sure it can handle a 12? It's got the loader on it with rear wheel weights! Can you tractor guys chIm in! It's a m108 100hp..


----------



## schrader

10 foot wing low or pusher?


----------



## grandview

New season of Oak Island starts next month.


----------



## Triple L

Hysert;2036290 said:


> My dealer who is providing the rental called to confirm details? I asked him if I could use the 10k of rental cost towards the purchase of the machine? He said yes so it looks like I will purchase the tractor after all... they only want to put a 10footer on it? Until it's mine in full? I'm pritty sure it can handle a 12? It's got the loader on it with rear wheel weights! Can you tractor guys chIm in! It's a m108 100hp..


10-16 will be more than enough for that tractor... are the tires filled too? You'll probably even want additional rear ballast as its on the loader...


----------



## schrader

Im not sure I would run a 10" wing plow on the loader, dosent take much to bend the loader, ask me how I know. If you don't have a blower or blade on the back you will definitely need more counter weight than just the wheel weights.


----------



## Hysert

schrader;2036337 said:


> Im not sure I would run a 10" wing plow on the loader, dosent take much to bend the loader, ask me how I know. If you don't have a blower or blade on the back you will definitely need more counter weight than just the wheel weights.


Ah yes forgot about the calcium filled tires, will check if there done? Heard the same about the loader arms, kinda the reason why I'm going box pusher vs blade. As its gonna be at 2 sites only, was gonna make a platform for the 3pth to hold a snowblower for walkways! Maybe the platform will be a large chunk of steel for a little more counter weight? Thanks again guys!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

*Giving Thanks...*

Thanks guys for all the advice, and keeping me entertained all year. Off to the Fair....almost, waiting in the car...


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha , sounds like me when I go anywhere with my wife ...


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like their is going to be 1 more Jays game in Toronto ....Thumbs Up


----------



## Triple L

Finally pics of the Salt Dogg 2250 as promised...

This is the big boy with the full 6" auger and big auger and spinner motors same as found in their 4 yard units NOTHING LIKE THE 2 YARD Salt dogg

This unit is only 2 years old and has a brand new controller replaced late this January or Feb and is in perfect working order

Asking $4500

New is well over 8k 

This WILL fit in a short box pickup


----------



## grandview

Forgot,Happy Thanksgiving Canada.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I've never had an auger spreader 
Are they ok for sand ?

It does look nice Chad


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;2037024 said:


> Finally pics of the Salt Dogg 2250 as promised...
> 
> This is the big boy with the full 6" auger and big auger and spinner motors same as found in their 4 yard units NOTHING LIKE THE 2 YARD Salt dogg
> 
> This unit is only 2 years old and has a brand new controller replaced late this January or Feb and is in perfect working order
> 
> Asking $4500
> 
> New is well over 8k
> 
> This WILL fit in a short box pickup


How long is the box on it?


----------



## Triple L

The hopper is 97" long... usually you have it hanging out a foot to clear the bumper so keep that in mind as it will work in a short box truck, grassman has one in his ford short box... auger type spreaders will spread sand no problem they are just much slower at sand then salt


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN and Intellicast both calling for wet snow late sat. early sun. That will freak a lot of people out ....


----------



## cet

SHAWZER;2037562 said:


> TWN and Intellicast both calling for wet snow late sat. early sun. That will freak a lot of people out ....


My contact starts tomorrow. Per plow per salt.


----------



## schrader

Miserable day here, LE rain cold wind. The weather sure changed fast.


----------



## cet

schrader;2037680 said:


> Miserable day here, LE rain cold wind. The weather sure changed fast.


I'm in north bay. Fells like winter here. Filling the pool in tomorrow.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;2037687 said:


> I'm in north bay. Fells like winter here. Filling the pool in tomorrow.


I just had a mental image of a brinks truck unloading loonies 
Into a pool. Cets version of Scrooge mcducks money vault.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;2037677 said:


> My contact starts tomorrow. Per plow per salt.


Oct 15?

Did you loose a month somewhere?
Getting old ?


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;2037680 said:


> Miserable day here, LE rain cold wind. The weather sure changed fast.


That's weird , cool but sunshine here ....


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;2037704 said:


> Oct 15?
> 
> Did you loose a month somewhere?
> Getting old ?


I'm not getting old, I'm already there.
Yes Oct 15. I didn't write the contract and we've had snow a few times before Halloween.


----------



## cet

Go Jays.....


----------



## schrader

They are actually calling for 5cm of snow here tomorrow night, Hahaha. I don't have anything ready yet so I guess there is no point in getting up to check.


----------



## ff1221

schrader;2038081 said:


> They are actually calling for 5cm of snow here tomorrow night, Hahaha. I don't have anything ready yet so I guess there is no point in getting up to check.


Not like it's going to stick around. Do the highway depts even have plows ready?


----------



## SHAWZER

Chance of 10 - 15 cm at higher areas away from the lakes . that's a lot of heavy , wet sh#t .....


----------



## cet

13.7 acre York Region site, low bid 19k.


----------



## SHAWZER

If that's seasonal , Wow , crazy ....


----------



## Triple L

Is anyone interested in my Salt dogg 2.25 yard salter before it goes on kijiji or gets sent in on trade?


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;2038447 said:


> 13.7 acre York Region site, low bid 19k.


In 2008 I had a 1 acre property that grossed 14k, the bid that won it this year was $120 per push with salt in.
I am starting to see the writing on the wall...


----------



## cet

SHAWZER;2038481 said:


> If that's seasonal , Wow , crazy ....


The contract said 151 days.


----------



## Triple L

cet;2038447 said:


> 13.7 acre York Region site, low bid 19k.


Is that salt in???


----------



## cet

Triple L;2038592 said:


> Is that salt in???


Yup, salt in no walks.


----------



## Triple L

cet;2038596 said:


> Yup, salt in no walks.


Watching TV would actually make that guy money.... cause at least he won't be look any...


----------



## cet

Triple L;2038597 said:


> Watching TV would actually make that guy money.... cause at least he won't be look any...


Low bid was Pine Valley. Not sure what they screwed up but something for sure. Next low was 64k which I still couldn't/wouldn't do.


----------



## SHAWZER

They will go with low bid and wonder why contractor is a no-show .


----------



## edgeair

SHAWZER;2038603 said:


> They will go with low bid and wonder why contractor is a no-show .


Bid bond? But still, seriously? Who in their right mind would pick a bid that low, oh right.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

There has to be a zero missing


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The new norm, guys racing to the bottom. Looked at a place today that would cost me $3k a month to salt, guy for the last couple years did it for $3k a month all in. Wonder why he gave it up...


----------



## SHAWZER

Drove into town early this morning , no snow , just for breakfast . Not impressed with new F 250 carrying my 9.2 Boss v-blade . With plow package I was hoping front end would not sag as much and bounce . May have to look into after market parts ....


----------



## schrader

I have a 9.5 western v on my F250 diesel only drops about 1 inch. Truck rides much better with counter weight in the back takes the bounce out of the ride and levels it out nicely. Try some weight if that doesn't help look into heavier springs from ford they are not too expensive.

Nice squall of the bay drifting over to us, way too early.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Did anything actually stick anywhere?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;2038894 said:


> Did anything actually stick anywhere?


In your head, that's what counts...

No flakes here, -2 last night though. Glad it stopped raining before it dropped .


----------



## SHAWZER

5 cm on my deck now . Just quit snowing .


----------



## schrader

Snow a fair bit here but its just to warm to stick in the middle of the day, still calling for more tonight?


----------



## KildonanSnowRem

Anyone from Winnipeg in here?


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Canadiens vs. Red Wings - let's make it 6 in a row! Go Habs Go!!


----------



## KildonanSnowRem

Jets are 4-1. Go Jets Go!


----------



## Landcare - Mont

and the Leafs?


----------



## cet

Landcare - Mont;2039020 said:


> and the Leafs?


Who are the Leafs?


----------



## Landcare - Mont

ah, I see, Watching the Jays?


----------



## cet

Landcare - Mont;2039028 said:


> ah, I see, Watching the Jays?


Jays blew it today.
There's no incentive for the leafs to spend money when there sold out every night


----------



## grandview

cet;2039040 said:


> Jays blew it today.
> There's no incentive for the leafs to spend money when there sold out every night


And they aren't do anything for their farm team either.


----------



## ff1221

About a centimeter here overnight, so much for the warm waters of the lake keeping the snow at bay!


----------



## schrader

Its a winter wonderland here, got about 10cm and thats right at the shore of the bay. Ground temps melted off most of the snow on the parking lots but we had to do a full shovel. Still snowing here, might slow down our fall can ups.


----------



## SHAWZER

About 10 - 12 cm here at higher elevations . Not much in town ....


----------



## Hysert

schrader;2039129 said:


> Its a winter wonderland here, got about 10cm and thats right at the shore of the bay. Ground temps melted off most of the snow on the parking lots but we had to do a full shovel. Still snowing here, might slow down our fall can ups.


Wow... there must be a few glum faces around town after the sun came up?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Shooting at the lone star we usually go to after Congress!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Some people are sore losers at visa roulette...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I also had...

Who's hosting the American GTG up here...?

In all seriousness, I am hiding my freakedoutedness with humour...


----------



## Mr.Markus

At first I thought you meant you were bidding on it...and hoped lunches would be on you. Then I remembered you prefer Tuckers buffet anyway.


----------



## GMC Driver

Happy election day - please remember to take the time to vote today. Many men and women have sacraficed their lives for the freedom we have in this country to be able to elect our government. 

I share in the frustration of hearing all the rhetoric and propoganda, and it does drive alot of people to become disgusted with the process. It's not perfect, but then we aren't dealing with a dictatorship....

...yet.

I'm trusting Canadians will make the right decision. The alternative(s) are scary.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;2039301 said:


> Shooting at the lone star we usually go to after Congress!


WHOA! That can't be good for business.


----------



## SHAWZER

Good thing I was sitting down when I priced plain steel 17 inch 8 bolt rims at local Ford dealer . $ 500.00 each . I asked him 3 times if he was kidding....


----------



## edgeair

SHAWZER;2039740 said:


> Good thing I was sitting down when I priced plain steel 17 inch 8 bolt rims at local Ford dealer . $ 500.00 each . I asked him 3 times if he was kidding....


Yikes. Tire shop was your next stop?


----------



## Hysert

SHAWZER;2039740 said:


> Good thing I was sitting down when I priced plain steel 17 inch 8 bolt rims at local Ford dealer . $ 500.00 each . I asked him 3 times if he was kidding....


Omg.. I just got a new hood squirter for $9


----------



## SHAWZER

Ordered 4 new rims for 130 each from after market source . Little easier to swallow .


----------



## edgeair

But they won't have the gold Ford paint on them....


----------



## schrader

Holly wind batman, several trees down already and leaves everywhere. Did EC not see this coming?


----------



## Hysert

schrader;2039806 said:


> Holly wind batman, several trees down already and leaves everywhere. Did EC not see this coming?


No kidding... it's my guys fault!! At 8 am thismorning he says awe it's nice and calm today should be a easy day blowing leaves.. ya balls!!


----------



## Hysert

Also pulled the trigger on the m108 today! Dealer didn't want to separate the loader as it won't fit many models? I had them price out a 10-16HLA with undercarriage and I was gonna dismount the loader and possibly sell it in the future. However I got a 12 foot box put on it instead! Couldn't afford to go with the wing blade after replacing mammas suv... gonna build a weight box for it.. it's been an expensive month..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hysert;2039825 said:


> Also pulled the trigger on the m108 today! Dealer didn't want to separate the loader as it won't fit many models? I had them price out a 10-16HLA with undercarriage and I was gonna dismount the loader and possibly sell it in the future. However I got a 12 foot box put on it instead! Couldn't afford to go with the wing blade after replacing mammas suv... gonna build a weight box for it.. it's been an expensive month..


Welcome to the club. I was late to the party but once you get a tractor everything changes. After a good three day storm you will jump into a truck and try to go in reverse by signalling left. Just remember the truck isn't power reverse and that grinding noise isn't good for the tranny. LOL.


----------



## schrader

Too funny I find my self doing that more often, maybe that because Im getting older, Ha ha.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Wow!!!! Red wave, thought the NDP would do a bit better. $5 bucks harper steps down.


----------



## JD Dave

Whoever voter red needs a slap in the face.


----------



## grandview

So what does this mean with a new PM?


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;2039948 said:


> Whoever voted red needs a slap in the face.


Citidiots!

I guess many don't remember how badly his father screwed things up. His economic policies led to the worst recession in Canadian history - 21% mortgage rate.

Good news is there may be alot of real estate available in 5 years.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Little worried about payroll taxes


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;2039999 said:


> Little worried about payroll taxes


http://justintax.ca/


----------



## Hysert

Ah "the budget will balance it self" I'm thinking we are in for a few tough years boys... I had to young guys ask me yesterday were to vote in town??? I'm think the legalize pot helped his vote as well???? Just a thought


----------



## JD Dave

Legalizing pot was a big factor in him getting in. It was time for change though as our economy has just kept chugging along just fine with all the melt downs in other countries. My wife's siblings and cousins are all for Change. They play the hard luck card all the time and that I'm just lucky but turn down overtime because they don't want to work more then 40 hrs a week.


----------



## greywynd

When was the last time you worked 40 hours AND had all your weekends off Dave?


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC;2039884 said:


> Welcome to the club. I was late to the party but once you get a tractor everything changes. After a good three day storm you will jump into a truck and try to go in reverse by signalling left. Just remember the truck isn't power reverse and that grinding noise isn't good for the tranny. LOL.


Unfortunately I need to be in the truck! It's ok I will play with the tractor on a weekend storm... and I got another wide out for my truck so I'm happy about that!!  missed that blade terribly even with wings on the V


----------



## cet

greywynd;2040038 said:


> When was the last time you worked 40 hours AND had all your weekends off Dave?


He walked 3 miles to and from school, uphill both ways.


----------



## Triple L

My Salt dogg spreader has been sold! Will be nice to see it in Denali!


----------



## cet

Triple L;2040269 said:


> My Salt dogg spreader has been sold! Will be nice to see it in Denali!


There's a couple of Denali's running around here too.


----------



## Triple L

cet;2040282 said:


> There's a couple of Denali's running around here too.


Pretty funny, I couldn't buy a new 86k Denali for the life of me last week... gm dealer here has a 15' demo with 17,000 km on, done up right, chrome fuel door, color match mud flaps and most importantly, color match wheel well trim instead of that black plastic crap... after being harassed cause I'm a landscaper... the best offer can come back with is 70k with landscape Ontario, I got in a great big fight with the sales manager, they're selling the truck for list price (86k) minus only 3k for 17,000 km, then minus landscape Ontario 13k was the absolute best they can do... if anyone knows someone higher up in gm. An Ontario sales manager I'd like to speak with them.... never had such a hard time buying a truck in my life... even the sales manager said, I'll sell you a brand new one with plastic on the seats for 70k no problem... I asked him, how's that make sense??? The only thing he could say is let's agree to disagree!!!


----------



## Jaynen

I had a hell of time buying a truck to. I just gave up and got ripped off on my 2009. I'm just going to wait a few years and hopefully there's a good time to buy.


----------



## cet

I'm in no hurry to replace my 2012,really happy with it. After 6 months there all the same.


----------



## Triple L

Jaynen;2040298 said:


> I had a hell of time buying a truck to. I just gave up and got ripped off on my 2009. I'm just going to wait a few years and hopefully there's a good time to buy.


You should have bought myn...

I agree Chris, I still really really like my '12, gonna park it again this winter as its still my favorite truck... nothing wrong with my '09 but I'm a sucker for a good deal... one day when one comes along I'll get a new truck I guess, till then keep driving


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;2040326 said:


> You should have bought myn...
> 
> I agree Chris, I still really really like my '12, gonna park it again this winter as its still my favorite truck... nothing wrong with my '09 but I'm a sucker for a good deal... one day when one comes along I'll get a new truck I guess, till then keep driving


Just keep the truck and buy her a ring already

Lol.

If you hurry up we can have the bachelor party 
After jd takes the corn off and before the first salting 
You should be sober before the first plow.... Maybe


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;2040356 said:



> Just keep the truck and buy her a ring already
> 
> Lol.
> 
> If you hurry up we can have the bachelor party
> After jd takes the corn off and before the first salting
> You should be sober before the first plow.... Maybe


Friends don't talk friends into getting married. Lol


----------



## JD Dave

Glad you guys are having fun. I'll spill more salt loading that spreader in the Denali then you spread in 3 years with it Chad.


----------



## ff1221

Triple L;2040285 said:


> Pretty funny, I couldn't buy a new 86k Denali for the life of me last week... gm dealer here has a 15' demo with 17,000 km on, done up right, chrome fuel door, color match mud flaps and most importantly, color match wheel well trim instead of that black plastic crap... after being harassed cause I'm a landscaper... the best offer can come back with is 70k with landscape Ontario, I got in a great big fight with the sales manager, they're selling the truck for list price (86k) minus only 3k for 17,000 km, then minus landscape Ontario 13k was the absolute best they can do... if anyone knows someone higher up in gm. An Ontario sales manager I'd like to speak with them.... never had such a hard time buying a truck in my life... even the sales manager said, I'll sell you a brand new one with plastic on the seats for 70k no problem... I asked him, how's that make sense??? The only thing he could say is let's agree to disagree!!!


Seems dealers aren't interested in selling, couldn't even get my local dealer to give me a price so I had to go out of town to get the wife's new truck.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;2040445 said:


> Glad you guys are having fun. I'll spill more salt loading that spreader in the Denali then you spread in 3 years with it Chad.


Sounds like Chad needs to show you how to drive a loader.


----------



## cet

ff1221;2040497 said:


> Seems dealers aren't interested in selling, couldn't even get my local dealer to give me a price so I had to go out of town to get the wife's new truck.


The guy I work with was trying to buy a truck 2 weeks ago. Took the dealer 4 days to get back to him. In the end the dealer ended up selling him a truck that was already sold, what a mess that was. Worked out in his favour in the end as he got an extra $1500 off.


----------



## GMC Driver

Triple L;2040285 said:


> ...the best offer can come back with is 70k with landscape Ontario, I got in a great big fight with the sales manager, they're selling the truck for list price (86k) minus only 3k for 17,000 km, then minus landscape Ontario 13k was the absolute best they can do... if anyone knows someone higher up in gm. An Ontario sales manager I'd like to speak with them.... never had such a hard time buying a truck in my life... even the sales manager said, I'll sell you a brand new one with plastic on the seats for 70k no problem... I asked him, how's that make sense??? The only thing he could say is let's agree to disagree!!!


Shoulr be 10K less then that. I know of an SLT2 that was under 60K.



cet;2040503 said:


> The guy I work with was trying to buy a truck 2 weeks ago. Took the dealer 4 days to get back to him. In the end the dealer ended up selling him a truck that was already sold, what a mess that was. Worked out in his favour in the end as he got an extra $1500 off.


Guess we found out where some of those Liberal voters work!


----------



## SHAWZER

Jays....Beer ....Pizza ...everything good so far . Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

does anyone have a 66" or 60" skid steer straight blade (bobcat hla any other brand) 
I would consider trading for a 60" bobcat v blade.

We have a problem using the v blade on a toolcat because there are so many adjustments to make (tilt, up down, v, scoup) that is makes it very hard to scrape on the toolcat because the blade doesnt oscilate. On a bobcat its easier becasue you are closer and can see it better so its just not for my machine.

Let me know. This blade is almost like new. I will get pics


----------



## JD Dave

cet;2040502 said:


> Sounds like Chad needs to show you how to drive a loader.


Jeeez Chad doesn't need any help from you. My truck listed for 86k and I paid 70k with special pricing. I'd buy a brand new one even if the 17k one was 5-7k cheaper. My dealer gives me a price within minutes and that's the price. Won't even budge $50 as his first price is his best price. Really like dealing with people like that.


----------



## ff1221

cet;2040503 said:


> The guy I work with was trying to buy a truck 2 weeks ago. Took the dealer 4 days to get back to him. In the end the dealer ended up selling him a truck that was already sold, what a mess that was. Worked out in his favour in the end as he got an extra $1500 off.


Yep, I waited 4 days for my dealer then went to another dealer and he had the numbers in 10 minutes. The owner is pissed because I bought a truck somewhere else but I bet the next time I ask for a price they are a lot more responsive!


----------



## chachi1984

any prices on bulk salt for pick up this year\
legends 117 tonne white


----------



## JD Dave

chachi1984;2041056 said:


> any prices on bulk salt for pick up this year\
> legends 117 tonne white


Prices should be very similar to last year as my prices buying direct are basically the same and there's a lot more ships available to haul salt this year so there shouldn't be a supply problem.


----------



## Hysert

chachi1984;2041056 said:


> any prices on bulk salt for pick up this year\
> legends 117 tonne white


Draglam 90/Mt 
Fairway builders 94/Mt

2 loads are coming next week for me


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mine are within $1-$2/tonne of last year.


----------



## cet

Canadian went up $3.50/toone truck load delivered.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;2041130 said:


> Canadian went up $3.50/toone truck load delivered.


At least you won't have to buy any.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;2041321 said:


> At least you won't have to buy any.


I do have some inventory on hand. Putting 9 trailers in the shed the end of February paid off.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;2040869 said:


> Jeeez Chad doesn't need any help from you. My truck listed for 86k and I paid 70k with special pricing. I'd buy a brand new one even if the 17k one was 5-7k cheaper. My dealer gives me a price within minutes and that's the price. Won't even budge $50 as his first price is his best price. Really like dealing with people like that.


What did you buy ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I don't know why people use old pictures and or hide things in pictures. Went to buy two sidewalk tractors today 
and I'm comming home empty. They were so bad I didn't even make an offer. Had my lunch pail loaded up and everything. Bumpy ride in this 550 hooklift with a trailer 
Like riding a bull. 

Looks like a site check in Kingston and a wasted tank of fuel.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;2041623 said:


> I don't know why people use old pictures and or hide things in pictures. Went to buy two sidewalk tractors today
> and I'm comming home empty. They were so bad I didn't even make an offer. Had my lunch pail loaded up and everything. Bumpy ride in this 550 hooklift with a trailer
> Like riding a bull.
> 
> Looks like a site check in Kingston and a wasted tank of fuel.


Lunch pail loaded with money..?
Or were you going for a GTG and telling the wife you were working...lol.

I hate running my float empty, so much smoother with something on it. Tough luck! I hate wasted days even more.


----------



## schrader

Looks like I won't see my Stiker until January, Drive Products screwed up big time. Glad I have a dealer the can loan me a brand new salter until mine shows up.


----------



## Triple L

Wow that sucks dean! Was probably a much needed trip for that 6.4 let it clean that dpf out nicely or did you rip it off yet?

Funny you guys hate towing your floats empty... I don't mind towing myn at all empty, but it does weight 6000 lbs empty and I'm sure the torsion axles help


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

kijiji hasnt been that good to me lately. Next week should be good its close to the end of the month. 

The truck is all original except I just sold my 1.5 tornado and bought a 2.5 tornado. 

There is a farmer around here who has alot of snow and last year his son took over and I am getting alot of calls from those customers. Things were different, bills were inaccurate and people were not happy. I hate saying no I can't take any more but Im getting close. I have however had three guys pull into my yard looking for work. Its hard to tell who could be good and who is just good at talking about all the equipment. Im almost ready to pull myself out of a tractor and just salt and check the lots then I can see everything but I really like plowing. Its just crazy how much a one guy can plow compared to another.


----------



## edgeair

MIDTOWNPC;2041979 said:


> kijiji hasnt been that good to me lately. Next week should be good its close to the end of the month.
> 
> The truck is all original except I just sold my 1.5 tornado and bought a 2.5 tornado.
> 
> There is a farmer around here who has alot of snow and last year his son took over and I am getting alot of calls from those customers. Things were different, bills were inaccurate and people were not happy. I hate saying no I can't take any more but Im getting close. I have however had three guys pull into my yard looking for work. Its hard to tell who could be good and who is just good at talking about all the equipment. Im almost ready to pull myself out of a tractor and just salt and check the lots then I can see everything but I really like plowing. Its just crazy how much a one guy can plow compared to another.


And you are saying you are slow at plowing then?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

edgeair;2041995 said:


> And you are saying you are slow at plowing then?


I wasnt comparing me. I have two guys that would smoke me.
I would be better off to start their machine, clean the windows, hang a new air freshener, cue their tunes and go get the coffee, except one would want a hot chocolate or a peach juice :laughing:

Im just saying sometimes some of the kittens lose their mittens and others just scrape the pavement faster and faster each time.

If I had to compete in a clear the lot competition or something like that I would be at home in bobcat with a snow wing


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;2041638 said:


> Lunch pail loaded with money..?
> Or were you going for a GTG and telling the wife you were working...lol.
> 
> I hate running my float empty, so much smoother with something on it. Tough luck! I hate wasted days even more.


GTG's are no problem.
Except I dont know I want to go to lonestar after there has been a shooting there.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;2042004 said:


> GTG's are no problem.
> Except I dont know I want to go to lonestar after there has been a shooting there.


Get over it, you hang around Jon and he is from the Scar....


----------



## JD Dave

Some guys can plow 3 times as much as other guys. The best thing you can do is pair you slower guys with a really productive one. It's like a mentor program.


----------



## LuckyPlower

Looking for some advice if you guys don't mind. Only ever used blizzard plows, only ever used UTG salters. We are mainly commercial with a few estate homes. I have another 5 ton on it's way, going with an aluminum dump body (need to get the 5 ton for summer construction). I'm done with hydro UTG's, so i've been thinking of a large electric poly salter, apparently they have come a long way. On the front end, with blizzard getting eaten, i'm thinking V or another power wing style. I'm making a shift in equipment and it's all new to me. Was hoping to get your thoughts.


----------



## SHAWZER

Not in my line of expertize , maybe some of the other guys will offer advice.


----------



## Hysert

So I got my 6L tuned last week? My good buddy had his 97 350 done and is achieving 9/100 liters... so I thought I should try and get the 6L down from the 17/100... will know more by mid week, but I notice a difference already!! I wasn't really looking for HP but he did wake it up a bit, maybe 50hp and changed some shift points... if things go well I'm gonna send the wifes edge sport in and the 550...


----------



## GMC Driver

I would take a serious look at the SnowEx plow. It's Ex-Blizzard, DD's done their thing to it, but I'm hearing that this may be the best version yet. Others will say Boss, or Extreme -V, but if you're mainly open lots I think you already know the producution the expanding plows offer.

As for salt spreaders - there are alot of electric choices. I like the KISS principle when it comes to salters, don't need much more than On/Off. But to each his own - if you're the end user that might be different. The Leeson electrics are quite relaible, we've had very few issues with these motors.

JMO - I'm sure others will chime in...


----------



## Triple L

Hysert;2042981 said:


> So I got my 6L tuned last week? My good buddy had his 97 350 done and is achieving 9/100 liters... so I thought I should try and get the 6L down from the 17/100... will know more by mid week, but I notice a difference already!! I wasn't really looking for HP but he did wake it up a bit, maybe 50hp and changed some shift points... if things go well I'm gonna send the wifes edge sport in and the 550...


6L as in gas vortec or 6l power stroke?


----------



## Hysert

Triple L;2043003 said:


> 6L as in gas vortec or 6l power stroke?


Gas vortec


----------



## Triple L

Hysert;2043004 said:


> Gas vortec


If 17 is your average that sounds amazing to me lol... when I had one it was always about 22-24 lol... I drove it like a diesel and also let it warm up for 10 minutes in the morning tho


----------



## Hysert

Triple L;2043018 said:


> If 17 is your average that sounds amazing to me lol... when I had one it was always about 22-24 lol... I drove it like a diesel and also let it warm up for 10 minutes in the morning tho


Lol.. no kidding!!! That 17 is absolutely babying it!! 100 kpH on hwy and leave every stop with no more 2k rpms


----------



## A Man

Hey Guys,

Have a few things for sale, let me know if you're interested

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...er/1113277706?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...er/1113344716?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...er/1113310279?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...an/1113280693?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...an/1113280693?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## LuckyPlower

GMC Driver;2042982 said:


> I would take a serious look at the SnowEx plow. It's Ex-Blizzard, DD's done their thing to it, but I'm hearing that this may be the best version yet. Others will say Boss, or Extreme -V, but if you're mainly open lots I think you already know the producution the expanding plows offer.
> 
> As for salt spreaders - there are alot of electric choices. I like the KISS principle when it comes to salters, don't need much more than On/Off. But to each his own - if you're the end user that might be different. The Leeson electrics are quite relaible, we've had very few issues with these motors.
> 
> JMO - I'm sure others will chime in...


Thanks for your input, I do like the expanding. Thinking about the snow ex or a wideout. The V's are intriguing, but I guess it depends what you're plowing. For the salter my upfitter was telling me to go with a large poly western or fisher. Not sure if there is much difference between the two. Pick your favourite colour I guess....


----------



## Hysert

LuckyPlower;2043126 said:


> Thanks for your input, I do like the expanding. Thinking about the snow ex or a wideout. The V's are intriguing, but I guess it depends what you're plowing. For the salter my upfitter was telling me to go with a large poly western or fisher. Not sure if there is much difference between the two. Pick your favourite colour I guess....


I went back to a wide out on my truck and the V3 is going on the pickup. I personally think the wide outs are more productive. My V3 is a 9.5 with wings, but the angle of the wings is far less then the wide outs wing angle therefor I feel the wide out windrows way better using the full blade width! Again just my opinion!!! As for poly salter we run the tornados. Ive had 3 and never a issue beside the odd bridge up? Our 2.5yrd gets a heaping 3yrds and I personally love the lids! However in vary windy conditions I need to throw a strap over to keep them closed!! Was gonna get a snowex 8611 but I can't justify paying the crazy exchange rate at this point! So the 2 yr old wide out I got at the end of last season will be just fine!! I mite even extend the wings a little and have costom rubber cutting edges made! Every foot counts!!! Don't know how guys plow with anything under 9'


----------



## Hysert

Triple L;2043018 said:


> If 17 is your average that sounds amazing to me lol... when I had one it was always about 22-24 lol... I drove it like a diesel and also let it warm up for 10 minutes in the morning tho


One of my guys called in sick, so I drove the 6L all day pulling the enclosed doing grass.. burned 1/16th of a tank... normally the guys were burning 3/4 tank a week... haven't told them I tuned it so we will see how the rest of the week goes??? It also seemed better coming up the escarpment, normally vary sluggish and downshifting.. 3rd gear all the way... will see!!!


----------



## LuckyPlower

Hysert;2043197 said:


> I went back to a wide out on my truck and the V3 is going on the pickup. I personally think the wide outs are more productive. My V3 is a 9.5 with wings, but the angle of the wings is far less then the wide outs wing angle therefor I feel the wide out windrows way better using the full blade width! Again just my opinion!!! As for poly salter we run the tornados. Ive had 3 and never a issue beside the odd bridge up? Our 2.5yrd gets a heaping 3yrds and I personally love the lids! However in vary windy conditions I need to throw a strap over to keep them closed!! Was gonna get a snowex 8611 but I can't justify paying the crazy exchange rate at this point! So the 2 yr old wide out I got at the end of last season will be just fine!! I mite even extend the wings a little and have costom rubber cutting edges made! Every foot counts!!! Don't know how guys plow with anything under 9'


Thanks for the input. It's amazing how much our 8611 can out do our speedwing. the wideout should be right in the middle. I'm big on building relationships with suppliers. Suppliers who have the service/parts department to help me when i'm down. That will be a factor too.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

sidewalk salt bins.
if I could sell them at $90 a bin plus hst is that good?

they hold 140 kg


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;2043575 said:


> sidewalk salt bins.
> if I could sell them at $90 a bin plus hst is that good?
> 
> they hold 140 kg


Yes..........


----------



## Triple L

I agree I think that's a pretty fair price


----------



## Mr.Markus

What the PS coupon code worth...?


----------



## LuckyPlower

some serious rain coming.... glad it's not January.


----------



## LuckyPlower

MIDTOWNPC;2043575 said:


> sidewalk salt bins.
> if I could sell them at $90 a bin plus hst is that good?
> 
> they hold 140 kg


I would buy a few.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

LuckyPlower;2043855 said:


> I would buy a few.


Did I mention they are half full and say GRoundguy on them
Hahahha hahha

Kidding.

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;2043759 said:


> What the PS coupon code worth...?


a grain of salt.


----------



## schrader

Looks like tomorrow will be a good day for some inside work, glad its rain not snow.


----------



## cet

schrader;2043918 said:


> Looks like tomorrow will be a good day for some inside work, glad its rain not snow.


Took the Boss off my 07 and I'm putting the western from my 03 on it. I'll finish the wiring tomorrow.


----------



## schrader

cet;2043978 said:


> Took the Boss off my 07 and I'm putting the western from my 03 on it. I'll finish the wiring tomorrow.


Why the switch?


----------



## redclifford

Hysert;2041115 said:


> Draglam 90/Mt
> Fairway builders 94/Mt
> 
> 2 loads are coming next week for me


Is that delivered or picked up?


----------



## cet

I'm running 3 plow trucks this year. I'll have the 8611 on my 5500 and then 2 pickups. The 07 dump has a Western on it so I decided to take the Western off the 03 gas and put it on your old truck. I'm not really a fan of the Boss. The hydraulics on the Western seem faster and the plow stacks better even though I'm not a fan of stacking. I believe the mount sits higher too.
Everyone has their own preference but I don't think I'll ever buy a Boss again.


----------



## Hysert

redclifford;2044129 said:


> Is that delivered or picked up?


Draglam delivered.. fairway is extra


----------



## Hysert

cet;2044131 said:


> I'm running 3 plow trucks this year. I'll have the 8611 on my 5500 and then 2 pickups. The 07 dump has a Western on it so I decided to take the Western off the 03 gas and put it on your old truck. I'm not really a fan of the Boss. The hydraulics on the Western seem faster and the plow stacks better even though I'm not a fan of stacking. I believe the mount sits higher too.
> Everyone has their own preference but I don't think I'll ever buy a Boss again.


Are V3 is way faster then are old V. Which sold to a guy that came from Quebec


----------



## Mr.Markus

Bound to happen when Toro bought Boss. This just looks cold.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;2044131 said:


> I'm running 3 plow trucks this year. I'll have the 8611 on my 5500 and then 2 pickups. The 07 dump has a Western on it so I decided to take the Western off the 03 gas and put it on your old truck. I'm not really a fan of the Boss. The hydraulics on the Western seem faster and the plow stacks better even though I'm not a fan of stacking. I believe the mount sits higher too.
> Everyone has their own preference but I don't think I'll ever buy a Boss again.


Did you sell your boss?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;2044159 said:


> Bound to happen when Toro bought Boss. This just looks cold.


I want that. That would be amazing at the mall we do which has partially covered sidewalks. thanks for posting.


----------



## redclifford

Hysert;2044138 said:


> Draglam delivered.. fairway is extra


Can you let me know how good the salt is? Ive heard mixed feelings about draglams salt in the past

Good day to be a duck


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;2044163 said:


> Did you sell your boss?


wouldnt that be like prostitution?
or is that only when you rent


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;2044188 said:


> I want that. That would be amazing at the mall we do which has partially covered sidewalks. thanks for posting.


If you've never been to GIE you should go, it is a great weekend.
You can test every brand pretty much side by side. I would prefer it to Vegas.


----------



## Hysert

redclifford;2044201 said:


> Can you let me know how good the salt is? Ive heard mixed feelings about draglams salt in the past
> 
> Good day to be a duck


Dunno first year to use them!!! I know a few guys around that used them last year... I'm sure it will melt ice? I keep mine inside so I don't worry about it much


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;2044212 said:


> If you've never been to GIE you should go, it is a great weekend.
> You can test every brand pretty much side by side. I would prefer it to Vegas.


I agree, I went last year and really wanted to go this year just been way too busy


----------



## Mr.Markus

I went in 2003...lol. FML


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;2044631 said:


> I went in 2003...lol. FML


I went in 06,07,08 and 2014... I agree, wish I could have made it this year but between the outdoor farm show and landscape ontario you see the jest of it... I liked being able to jump on any piece of equipment and see what it's made of the most


----------



## cet

redclifford;2044201 said:


> Can you let me know how good the salt is? Ive heard mixed feelings about draglams salt in the past
> 
> Good day to be a duck


I bought 4 loads from draglam last year at the beginning of the season. Pure junk shipped from Detroit. Got 2 moe loads through the winter and not a whole lot better.


----------



## Hysert

cet;2044690 said:


> I bought 4 loads from draglam last year at the beginning of the season. Pure junk shipped from Detroit. Got 2 moe loads through the winter and not a whole lot better.


Well that's not good news.. lol.. getting my loads Monday or Tuesday hope it's not a repeat???


----------



## cet

Hysert;2044701 said:


> Well that's not good news.. lol.. getting my loads Monday or Tuesday hope it's not a repeat???


If it shows up blue send it back. They spray it with an anti caking agent that freezes solid.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The water is running down king street in Cobourg and it's over the curbs in some areas. Like out front of my house 
The creek beside me is way past it's limits. The leaves hae jammed up a lot of sewer basins. I've shoveled mine out a hundred times alresdy. Sump pump is going a fair bit. My tractors were all out front when the newspaper took some pics of the flood. Might make the news .


----------



## Hysert

cet;2044690 said:


> I bought 4 loads from draglam last year at the beginning of the season. Pure junk shipped from Detroit. Got 2 moe loads through the winter and not a whole lot better.


So after are posts last night I sent a email out to them. After a reply I called and spoke to the site guy and he confessed that last yrs salt was bad!!! His reason was due to the "shortage" the previous yr that we all remember over that summer the mines were pulling whatever they could get? And that there was more fines then rock!!! He then stressed that all salt has a "anti caking" agent in it and garrentee's no issue this yr!!!

I will be honest I'm a little scared at this point but I guess we'll see?

Thanks for your Input Chris!!!


----------



## chachi1984

has anyone out their boxes out yet


----------



## SHAWZER

Funny weather the last couple of days , 7c and wet snow-freezing rain at my place now ....


----------



## cet

I guess school trips have changed since I was a kid 40 years ago. I went to my son's school last night to see about a field trip to Vimy Ridge. Scheduled for April 2017. It will be the 100th anniversary. Fly into London, spend 3 days there then take the ferry to Calais and spend 6 days in France. They attend the 100th anniversary ceremony of the Battle of Vimy Ridge.
I think we got to go to Centre Island for the day if we were lucky.

I guess I have some help filling salt boxes for the next 2 winters.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

There won't be many leaves on the trees around here after tonight. There might not even be trees standing after tonight 

I poured a free concrete pad this afternoon and it's going to have a one off leaf stamp texture I think.


----------



## schrader

I think we got off lucky not to much rain yesterday and the winds weren't too bad today. Two more weeks to wrap up fall clean ups, weather looks good so far.


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC;2045451 said:


> There won't be many leaves on the trees around here after tonight. There might not even be trees standing after tonight
> 
> I poured a free concrete pad this afternoon and it's going to have a one off leaf stamp texture I think.


Think your starting a new trend!!! Everyone is gonna want that stamped leaf look soon


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hysert;2045467 said:


> Think your starting a new trend!!! Everyone is gonna want that stamped leaf look soon


Snagged a truck at 4:45 with 5 meters left over. 
Thanks for choosing Dean.

Floor is poured in small approx 10x10 pads but 
I've got a nice spot for salt and sand now I might put a roof on or I 
Might just tarp it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader;2045459 said:


> I think we got off lucky not to much rain yesterday and the winds weren't too bad today. Two more weeks to wrap up fall clean ups, weather looks good so far.


I'm about the same, still lots of leaves hanging on, I actually like the windy days for cleaning up. Start at 1 end and work your way across. Not like in the city with buildings screwing up wind direction.


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC;2045486 said:


> Snagged a truck at 4:45 with 5 meters left over.
> Thanks for choosing Dean.
> 
> Floor is poured in small approx 10x10 pads but
> I've got a nice spot for salt and sand now I might put a roof on or I
> Might just tarp it.


The wind was crazy early am... thought the new leantoo might blow away?? Who am I kidding... 25000 lbs jersey barrier wall ant going no where soon!! Got 5 for free off kijiji.... F ya!!! Just need a metal break to finish up the trimming.. behind the doors is room for 75ton and behind that is the boat and attachments...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

learning something every day.

for quotes I have always tried to include a sketch or google earth snapshot. For the longest time I have always done a print screen and then paste into paint and trim everything. There is a much easier way so I thought I would share.

Starting in windows 7 there is a "snipping tool" located under All programs, Accessories. Once you load that up you can put a box around anything on your screen you want to copy, paste, or save.



Its officially started. My dog gets up at 3:30am and gives me a some what quiet 1 warning bark.
Thats the "its getting cold out, shouldn't you be out there looking at the snow or doing site checks so I can sleep in your bed"


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hysert;2045506 said:


> The wind was crazy early am... thought the new leantoo might blow away?? Who am I kidding... 25000 lbs jersey barrier wall ant going no where soon!! Got 5 for free off kijiji.... F ya!!! Just need a metal break to finish up the trimming.. behind the doors is room for 75ton and behind that is the boat and attachments...


thats nice. 
Take and put a gate wheel or training wheel on the door then it will wheel open and not stress the hinge. A rubber tire in a sleeved collar that can go up and down works best because there will be snow on the ground for it to go over.


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC;2045683 said:


> thats nice.
> Take and put a gate wheel or training wheel on the door then it will wheel open and not stress the hinge. A rubber tire in a sleeved collar that can go up and down works best because there will be snow on the ground for it to go over.


Funny stuff... our dog is always in are bed!!! After all his the size of a football...

Ya that pic was a few weeks ago... got 3 gate wheels frim princess auto and conveyor along the bottom!!! Great minds think alike... and a love kijiji!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

We trimmed the dogs nails last night cause for the last 3 nights she's been getting up at 2 and pacing back and forth on the hardwood. I didn't make the connection but there might be some validity to your hypothesis....(mine does the same thing, gets up on the bed as soon as I get out.)


----------



## By-The-Lake

That multiforce could be quite cool. Here is another vid which shows more of its potential.

http://sr-rs.lt-lt.fb.me/Toro.Yard/videos/vb.185393827740/10153546771327741/?type=3&permPage=1

I also noticed that Toro is intoducing a mower with a suspension system.


----------



## SHAWZER

Trick or Treaters are going to get wet tonight .


----------



## Hysert

ff1221;2040497 said:


> Seems dealers aren't interested in selling, couldn't even get my local dealer to give me a price so I had to go out of town to get the wife's new truck.


How you liking the new Chevy... really nice.. are you plowing with it or is it actually the wifes.. if so lucky her!!!


----------



## LuckyPlower

Hoping to get my little ghost and littler spider in and out before any rain hits.


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;2046389 said:


> Trick or Treaters are going to get wet tonight .


Seems to be the norm for the last couple of years, better than the snow we had two weeks ago.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I don't have kids but I remember my parents using Halloween to teach me about tax...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

we stuck with the halloween theme today.

went for a road trip and bought this guy to help out this year and carved some pumpkins.

My little guy was a firefighter tonight but when it comes to cartoons, its no more diego, curious george is now on top.
So I carved him a curious george pumpkin and I did a tractor.

He said a new word the other day. Tried for helicopter and it came out "HeliTractor" which could come in real handy if anyone has any leads on a helitractor with a hla 10-16

I remember trying to negotiate my tax.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have lost count on your tractors now...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;2046551 said:


> I have lost count on your tractors now...


I know. I wish they were all the same breed but Ive had a hard time finding them like that.

Ive grown exponentially in the last few years.

I have my sights set on a few goals but there still someone in the way. Who recently took a grass job off my for a really low bid which really angers me. 
I wish he would stay in his TOWN AND or move out of the COUNTRY


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;2046551 said:


> I have lost count on your tractors now...


I just wish they were bigger tractors not the sandbox size. Soon.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;2046576 said:


> I just wish they were bigger tractors not the sandbox size. Soon.


Nothing wrong with playing in the sand box. Nice pumpkins.


----------



## ff1221

Hysert;2046396 said:


> How you liking the new Chevy... really nice.. are you plowing with it or is it actually the wifes.. if so lucky her!!!


I like it, it's a nice truck, a lot snappier than my 2014. It is actually hers, she gets the new ones when we replace the work truck and I get her old one so it'll be mine in a few years. I meant to ask you where you got yours tuned? Mine is a little lazy and doesn't seem to shift at the right spots so I need a shop that can tune all that. I took it back to the dealer but not sure they have the knowledge to make it do what i want.


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC;2046576 said:


> I just wish they were bigger tractors not the sandbox size. Soon.


It's an addiction! Once you get the fever you just have to keep buying tractors and equipment, I bought a skidsteer the other day just cause my buddy was selling it cheap, not sure what i'll do with it yet but I just couldn't pass it up!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ff1221;2046675 said:


> It's an addiction! Once you get the fever you just have to keep buying tractors and equipment, I bought a skidsteer the other day just cause my buddy was selling it cheap, not sure what i'll do with it yet but I just couldn't pass it up!


I cant find the video but last night my neighbor showed me a pvr of ctv toronto news covering the flooding in Cobourg.

The camera was right infront of my house where the water was up to the curbs and comming out of the creek and four of my tractors were sitting in a little puddle. You can see my fence and machines. My moment of fame.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;2046695 said:


> I cant find the video but last night my neighbor showed me a pvr of ctv toronto news covering the flooding in Cobourg.
> 
> The camera was right infront of my house where the water was up to the curbs and comming out of the creek and four of my tractors were sitting in a little puddle. You can see my fence and machines. My moment of fame.


You must have a pretty short fence if you can see your tractors over them. 
Is there a really good place to get fiberglass snow stakes around here?


----------



## Hysert

ff1221;2046671 said:


> I like it, it's a nice truck, a lot snappier than my 2014. It is actually hers, she gets the new ones when we replace the work truck and I get her old one so it'll be mine in a few years. I meant to ask you where you got yours tuned? Mine is a little lazy and doesn't seem to shift at the right spots so I need a shop that can tune all that. I took it back to the dealer but not sure they have the knowledge to make it do what i want.


Ya the truck Is definitely better then it was.... I wasn't looking for power more about fuel eco... I used a guy in burlington, DL motorsports. He actually writes the tune himself! Had my guys stop by his shop after cutting a few properties out there, he downloads the factory settings then adjusts the tune to what ur looking for.. HP he figure went up about 40 and adjusted a few shift points for pulling.. it definitely pulls better!! Yesterday I ran out to Oakville it's about 100 kms round trip, I drove it at 120/125 thr and back and it burned a little less the 1/8tank.. I haven't figured out the numbers yet cause we didn't run all week... gonna fill it today and will figure it out for next weekend... as we all know the 6L are usually around 17-20/100kms depending on the weight of your foot.. I'm guessing it's around 12-15 right now... he's gonna do my 550 and the wife's edge too... he says the 550 will be huge gains fuel and power wise.. my good buddy had his 97 gmc with a vortec 350 done, on the dyno 190hp at the wheels, after the tune 312! And he figures it's burning 9.2/100kms! He's gonna go one step further on the tune which then he will need to run 91octane or better due to the timing curve. As of right now we are both set to run pump gas!!! I was hopen for a 1/4tank a week savings and I'm confident we are there.. at $400 for the tune it should pay off in month or so!!!


----------



## Triple L

But but but.... that's gonna void your warranty!!! Your stupid for tuning your truck....







Is what everyone is gonna tell you, while you, and guys like me keep laughing straight to the bank every week!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;2046723 said:


> You must have a pretty short fence if you can see your tractors over them.
> Is there a really good place to get fiberglass snow stakes around here?


Maybe it's a chain link and you can see thru it.

Actually the camera scrolls down the road along my fence the to the laneway where tractors that were done are parked. I missed a lot of show and tell in kindergarten so I make up for it now.

Maybe I'll have a gtg my garage is almost done


----------



## redclifford

cet;2044703 said:


> If it shows up blue send it back. They spray it with an anti caking agent that freezes solid.


I tried a few loads of the blue stuff from my buddy, he didnt like it because it doesnt go as far as the white bulk and it weighs more. So you pay more but doesnt go as far. I liked it for pre treating but thats it. Never clumped up or went hard on me tho. Its a cheap mans brine


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

so my wife is at the leafs game with her friend and jr and are are home alone with the Halloween candy and ice cream


----------



## SHAWZER

Sounds like you got the better deal , you can always watch Leaf tv if nothing else on . ......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHAWZER;2047384 said:


> Sounds like you got the better deal , you can always watch Leaf tv if nothing else on . ......


Or just go to bed early. Lol


----------



## edgeair

Anybody do any work with 'servcon'?


----------



## A Man

Anyone shopping for a sled? This one has all the right specs. http://m.kijiji.ca/snowmobile/barrie/1990-sex-machine-ii/v?adId=1114533677&locationId=1700006


----------



## cet

edgeair;2047417 said:


> Anybody do any work with 'servcon'?


Servcon lives across the street from my BIL. I priced a few things for him but eventually gave up. Everything seemed pretty cheap. My BIL cut some post office sites for him a got burned for a few grand. Another neighbour plowed in Toronto for him but in the end they were priced pretty cheap.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

A Man;2047461 said:


> Anyone shopping for a sled? This one has all the right specs. http://m.kijiji.ca/snowmobile/barrie/1990-sex-machine-ii/v?adId=1114533677&locationId=1700006


I heard a story about you missing a storm while you were sledding All makes sence now.

Sorry you have to sell your sled.

LOL.


----------



## edgeair

cet;2047465 said:


> Servcon lives across the street from my BIL. I priced a few things for him but eventually gave up. Everything seemed pretty cheap. My BIL cut some post office sites for him a got burned for a few grand. Another neighbour plowed in Toronto for him but in the end they were priced pretty cheap.


Ok, not sure why someone from around here would hire a company from almost 3 hours away to then turn around and ask us to service the lot, but I know that is how things seem to be going in some areas. Ive been asked to quote something for them, but just wondered if they have a good/bad track record.


----------



## Mr.Markus

edgeair;2047482 said:


> Ok, not sure why someone from around here would hire a company from almost 3 hours away to then turn around and ask us to service the lot, but I know that is how things seem to be going in some areas. Ive been asked to quote something for them, but just wondered if they have a good/bad track record.


It is dumb...especially when 1 of your existing sites tells you they went with someone else and then you show up to service their lot anyway. Just be wary of offering multi year discounts. If the head office cancels their deal after year 2 and you have a 3 year, you are SOL and they benefited from your discount.


----------



## GMC Driver

edgeair;2047482 said:


> Ok, not sure why someone from around here would hire a company from almost 3 hours away to then turn around and ask us to service the lot, but I know that is how things seem to be going in some areas. Ive been asked to quote something for them, but just wondered if they have a good/bad track record.


There's a few - we've had the green army, the Page 3ers, the off-season green army, now another from the west end of the province that doesn't spell.

Track record? Here - not good. They come & go....


----------



## edgeair

Mr.Markus;2047611 said:


> It is dumb...especially when 1 of your existing sites tells you they went with someone else and then you show up to service their lot anyway. Just be wary of offering multi year discounts. If the head office cancels their deal after year 2 and you have a 3 year, you are SOL and they benefited from your discount.


Yes its a bit silly. Good to know, hopefully you don't speak from experience there...


----------



## Mr.Markus

edgeair;2047631 said:


> Yes its a bit silly. Good to know, hopefully you don't speak from experience there...


It was Bell Canada, several of their switching stations, it was a while ago and I'm almost over it...


----------



## edgeair

Mr.Markus;2047782 said:


> It was Bell Canada, several of their switching stations, it was a while ago and I'm almost over it...


Oh don't say that. I've still got a wound from a few years ago over one of those sites, for a different reason though.


----------



## chachi1984

does anyone have a 8ft conveyor chain for a hi way model P
drive products says 5-6 weeks


----------



## dingybigfoot

Is this our life:
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...-snow-removal/article22873695/?service=mobile


----------



## JD Dave

chachi1984;2047822 said:


> does anyone have a 8ft conveyor chain for a hi way model P
> drive products says 5-6 weeks


You can buy chains for half the price at Baughmans. Take your chain to Doane Supply in Brampton to measure and you'll have your chain in a week. 9058401581


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

dingybigfoot;2047932 said:


> Is this our life:
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...-snow-removal/article22873695/?service=mobile


I would like to see ppm do a similar video.

I wonder how long a jons cell phone battery lasts.


----------



## Hysert

Are salt came today from draglam... pure white good mix of rock and fines... looks ok for now??


----------



## cet

Hysert;2048225 said:


> Are salt came today from draglam... pure white good mix of rock and fines... looks ok for now??


If it's white your good.

Filled 19 salt boxes today with my son. It was bring your grade 9 to work day.


----------



## grandview

You didn't take him to the golf course and explain winter rules?


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;2048108 said:


> I would like to see ppm do a similar video.
> 
> I wonder how long a jons cell phone battery lasts.


The video would just consist of 10 second clips of him ralphing out the window of his truck. lol


----------



## ff1221

Hysert;2046750 said:


> Ya the truck Is definitely better then it was.... I wasn't looking for power more about fuel eco... I used a guy in burlington, DL motorsports. He actually writes the tune himself! Had my guys stop by his shop after cutting a few properties out there, he downloads the factory settings then adjusts the tune to what ur looking for.. HP he figure went up about 40 and adjusted a few shift points for pulling.. it definitely pulls better!! Yesterday I ran out to Oakville it's about 100 kms round trip, I drove it at 120/125 thr and back and it burned a little less the 1/8tank.. I haven't figured out the numbers yet cause we didn't run all week... gonna fill it today and will figure it out for next weekend... as we all know the 6L are usually around 17-20/100kms depending on the weight of your foot.. I'm guessing it's around 12-15 right now... he's gonna do my 550 and the wife's edge too... he says the 550 will be huge gains fuel and power wise.. my good buddy had his 97 gmc with a vortec 350 done, on the dyno 190hp at the wheels, after the tune 312! And he figures it's burning 9.2/100kms! He's gonna go one step further on the tune which then he will need to run 91octane or better due to the timing curve. As of right now we are both set to run pump gas!!! I was hopen for a 1/4tank a week savings and I'm confident we are there.. at $400 for the tune it should pay off in month or so!!!


Sounds like it was well worth the money, worth the trip to Burlington, nobody around here I know of that could adjust mine for that kind of performance! Thanks!


----------



## cet

grandview;2048327 said:


> You didn't take him to the golf course and explain winter rules?


It has been a great week. Could have worn shorts.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Haha, I actually thought the video didn't make TCG look good, I am curious what other contracts he has, the Skydome is a nice cornerstone though.

Lots of last min good and bad these days, the warmth this week isn't scaring people like it should.


----------



## Hysert

ff1221;2048573 said:


> Sounds like it was well worth the money, worth the trip to Burlington, nobody around here I know of that could adjust mine for that kind of performance! Thanks!


So as of today there's 200 kms on the gauge and a 1/4tank used.. 

Going to see him tonight with the wife's SUV.. he does dyno testing on Thursdays nights.. he's got some really cool stuff coming and going!! Thr is a Testarossa in his shop, the owner put a twin turbo on it??? All I see is Don Johnson!! Lol..


----------



## GMC Driver

Anyone looking for a F450?


2014 Ford F550 4x4 Aluminum Dump Truck

With Blizzard Plow & Salt Dogg Salter 

Only 26,000 KMs 

Available For Lease
Term 36 48 60 
Payment + HST	$1,469.41 $1,212.10 $1,086.56 
Down Payment	$5,000 $5,000 $5,000
Buyback $15,800 $13,500 $10,000



I can forward you the e-mail.


----------



## DeVries

I can buy a new one for that money. I find its expensive.


----------



## stone74

Has anyone heard of or used easy plow to pick up extra snow clearing, payments aren't the best but at least it's some extra income.
Thanks for any replies.


----------



## cet

GMC Driver;2048642 said:


> Anyone looking for a F450?
> 
> 2014 Ford F550 4x4 Aluminum Dump Truck
> 
> With Blizzard Plow & Salt Dogg Salter
> 
> Only 26,000 KMs
> 
> Available For Lease
> Term 36 48 60
> Payment + HST	$1,469.41 $1,212.10 $1,086.56
> Down Payment	$5,000 $5,000 $5,000
> Buyback $15,800 $13,500 $10,000
> 
> I can forward you the e-mail.


I think it's a F550?


----------



## ff1221

Hysert;2048602 said:


> So as of today there's 200 kms on the gauge and a 1/4tank used..
> 
> Going to see him tonight with the wife's SUV.. he does dyno testing on Thursdays nights.. he's got some really cool stuff coming and going!! Thr is a Testarossa in his shop, the owner put a twin turbo on it??? All I see is Don Johnson!! Lol..


So is that running it like you usually do, pulling trailers and working it a bit? That's pretty good regardless! Testarossa hussles along without that, should make it sing.Thumbs Up


----------



## Triple L

GMC Driver;2048642 said:


> Anyone looking for a F450?
> 
> 2014 Ford F550 4x4 Aluminum Dump Truck
> 
> With Blizzard Plow & Salt Dogg Salter
> 
> Only 26,000 KMs
> 
> Available For Lease
> Term 36 48 60
> Payment + HST	$1,469.41 $1,212.10 $1,086.56
> Down Payment	$5,000 $5,000 $5,000
> Buyback $15,800 $13,500 $10,000
> 
> I can forward you the e-mail.


What's the cash purchase price?


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;2048668 said:


> I can buy a new one for that money. I find its expensive.


With interest charges, salter and blade? I'd be buying one then as pretty much everything I've priced and bought this fall the prices are much more then I thought they would be.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*expensive is this...*

Here is a quote for a new s850 bobcat. only $91k plus hst. oh but thanks for 12k off. Thumbs Up 
This is why I am not buying new. Gotta sniff out the used deals like a hound


----------



## LuckyPlower

GMC Driver;2048642 said:


> Anyone looking for a F450?
> 
> 2014 Ford F550 4x4 Aluminum Dump Truck
> 
> With Blizzard Plow & Salt Dogg Salter
> 
> Only 26,000 KMs
> 
> Available For Lease
> Term 36 48 60
> Payment + HST	$1,469.41 $1,212.10 $1,086.56
> Down Payment	$5,000 $5,000 $5,000
> Buyback $15,800 $13,500 $10,000
> 
> I can forward you the e-mail.


Just ordered two trucks a little while back. If I knew sooner I would of explored it.


----------



## Hysert

ff1221;2048787 said:


> So is that running it like you usually do, pulling trailers and working it a bit? That's pretty good regardless! Testarossa hussles along without that, should make it sing.Thumbs Up


Yes that's pulling the enclosed with the lawn equipment.. on my way to his shop shortly to do the edge...

Personally I would have left the Ferrari alone.. the value went down with the turbos imo


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;2048891 said:


> Here is a quote for a new s850 bobcat. only $91k plus hst. oh but thanks for 12k off. Thumbs Up
> This is why I am not buying new. Gotta sniff out the used deals like a hound


You don't want a 850 anyway, nothing but a big pig not really good at anything


----------



## LuckyPlower

Anyone selling a good tractor? might be in the market for one, LoL.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Just got delivery of this guy today. Pretty stoked to see how it moves snow.


----------



## SHAWZER

I was awake at 2;26 am too . No snow here . Loader and blade should work excellent for snow .


----------



## GMC Driver

Triple L;2048807 said:


> What's the cash purchase price?


Not sure Chad - I don't normally look at these, but thought someone might have a need for something like this F550 (Chris was right, I didn't notice it). Says it has a plow and salter with it. I can PM you contact info.


----------



## ff1221

Lynden-Jeff;2049177 said:


> Just got delivery of this guy today. Pretty stoked to see how it moves snow.


Hope it works good for you. Since they discontinued the New Holland construction line parts have gotten hard to get and expensive so I hope this one is good for you Jeff.


----------



## cet

GMC Driver;2049188 said:


> Not sure Chad - I don't normally look at these, but thought someone might have a need for something like this F550 (Chris was right, I didn't notice it). Says it has a plow and salter with it. I can PM you contact info.


If that salter is hydraulic, and I'm thinking not, it would be a great deal IMO.

Chad you wounds must have healed from your last Ford if you're even looking.


----------



## Hysert

Hopen this wind gets the rest if the leaves off... still got a pond and cistern to dig yet before the 15th...


----------



## Triple L

cet;2049217 said:


> If that salter is hydraulic, and I'm thinking not, it would be a great deal IMO.
> 
> Chad you wounds must have healed from your last Ford if you're even looking.


Hahaha yeah, that truck actually killed it this year, dumping off jaggs that make it do wheelies all summer haha... until the injectors went out of it to a tune of 6k then I was thankful for getting rid of it and glad I wasn't footing the bill

I got a new 4.5 yard western striker on the way so I'm looking around... won't be able to fill that to 5 yards on the back of my little 1 ton Chevy haha... just sucks gm and Navistar's new collaboration 5500 and up trucks won't be out till fall of 2017... should be one heck of a truck with a new duramax in a truck like that


----------



## cet

Triple L;2049227 said:


> Hahaha yeah, that truck actually killed it this year, dumping off jaggs that make it do wheelies all summer haha... until the injectors went out of it to a tune of 6k then I was thankful for getting rid of it and glad I wasn't footing the bill
> 
> I got a new 4.5 yard western striker on the way so I'm looking around... won't be able to fill that to 5 yards on the back of my little 1 ton Chevy haha... just sucks gm and Navistar's new collaboration 5500 and up trucks won't be out till fall of 2017... should be one heck of a truck with a new duramax in a truck like that


It's about time GM stepped up to the plate.
I'm guessing there's 8k in interest in the 48 month pricing. I think their around 6% interest. There's a guy up here that has bought quite a lot through them.


----------



## SHAWZER

Not sure how leaves are still on certain trees . Man is it windy here ...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;2049227 said:


> Hahaha yeah, that truck actually killed it this year, dumping off jaggs that make it do wheelies all summer haha... until the injectors went out of it to a tune of 6k then I was thankful for getting rid of it and glad I wasn't footing the bill
> 
> I got a new 4.5 yard western striker on the way so I'm looking around... won't be able to fill that to *5 yards on the back of my little 1 ton Chevy *haha... just sucks gm and Navistar's new collaboration 5500 and up trucks won't be out till fall of 2017... should be one heck of a truck with a new duramax in a truck like that


If you hire Harvey that truck and salter combo would work...


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;2049250 said:


> If you hire Harvey that truck and salter combo would work...


Hard to believe that truck is going into its 15th winter. He's spread more salt in reverse then Chad has going forward. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Relief...dumped by a third party for a cheaper price. Contract started Nov 1 they start negotiating Nov 2. Think Ill convince my family to move banks...small towns.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JD Dave;2049254 said:


> Hard to believe that truck is going into its 15th winter. He's spread more salt in reverse then Chad has going forward. Lol


I just signed on for the first time in a long time and read this. Almost spit my coffee. I see nothing has changed lol


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;2049280 said:


> I just signed on for the first time in a long time and read this. Almost spit my coffee. I see nothing has changed lol


Chad likes the abuse. If I was nice to him he'd think think I was mad at him.


----------



## cet

But has Harvey spread more salt then you've spilled?


----------



## Hysert

R.G.PEEL;2049280 said:


> I just signed on for the first time in a long time and read this. Almost spit my coffee. I see nothing has changed lol


I was wondering were you werE. Did you get lost somewhere up north off the grid


----------



## JD Dave

cet;2049331 said:


> But has Harvey spread more salt then you've spilled?


Your twisting my words around. Lol


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Nope, just a very busy summer and fall. Kept my head down and went at it. 

Further to Chris' question, which is greater: The salt that you've spilled? Or the snow that has dribbled off Harvey's blade?


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;2049446 said:


> Nope, just a very busy summer and fall. Kept my head down and went at it.
> 
> Further to Chris' question, which is greater: The salt that you've spilled? Or the snow that has dribbled off Harvey's blade?


I wouldn't be around if Harvey didn't dribble anything off his blade.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;2049470 said:


> I wouldn't be around if Harvey didn't dribble anything off his blade.


I leave this opportunity for MrMarkus. I love his humor.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm not touching it with my 9.2......


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2049477 said:


> I'm not touching it with my 9.2......


Very disappointed. I had 2 posts I erased. Didn't want him to think I was picking on him. He should be in a good mood, probably had the day off.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;2049481 said:


> Very disappointed. I had 2 posts I erased. Didn't want him to think I was picking on him. He should be in a good mood, probably had the day off.


He is sensitive....only 2 posts!!? I have a cramp in my finger from hovering over submit then you called me out and it lost all spontenaety.


----------



## Triple L

You old guys got way to much time on your hands. With a few thousand posts each I'm not worried about hurting anyone's feelings anymore lol... this core group has probably been together 10 years 

So nice when grants busy and not whoring himself out  LOL


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Isn't it scary how quickly ten years goes by?


----------



## LuckyPlower

Sounds like you guys are tight. Group hug?

Sending out some quotes today. Amazing how it's no big deal to the client, but on our end we have to scramble to get another piece of equipment if things come through. In a weird way I love it.


----------



## JD Dave

LOL, you guys really shouldn't hold back. Was the first GTG in 2005? The best GTG ever was when Markus paid. LOL


----------



## Triple L

It was! He even paid for your nachos LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;2049743 said:


> LOL, you guys really shouldn't hold back. Was the first GTG in 2005? The best GTG ever was when Markus paid. LOL


I'm just so "starstuck" everytime I get out of my little burgh by you guys, that I do what I can to help feed you. Cause theres no way with that many kids you can afford to feed yourself by plowing snow.


----------



## JD Dave

Lol. I forgot about the nachos. I appreciated it Markus and my kids are happy they don't have to go hungry that night.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It all works out, when my wife saw the visa bill I had to eat out for a week...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Little bit of mixed precip this afternoon rolling through here...


----------



## Hysert

Just mounted one salter... the little one needed a little more work! Decided to pull a few links out of the conveyer as it was maxed out, see if it will go another season??? Conveyor motor is out for rewind..


----------



## chachi1984

Don't call this guy it's a scam , someone made this ad and put his number. Had 1200 calls since 9pm last night 
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...ap/1116438664?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sounds like someone spread their salt on the wrong lot and got caught...


----------



## chachi1984

Mr.Markus;2050156 said:


> Sounds like someone spread their salt on the wrong lot and got caught...


Ya guy doesn't even own a plow company.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

That's like how I get calls for 
Fred balls deep steam cleaning 

Lol. It's only one number off. But it's totally legit 
Fred Balls has been doing deep steam cleaning for years


----------



## chachi1984

Hysert;2049813 said:


> Just mounted one salter... the little one needed a little more work! Decided to pull a few links out of the conveyer as it was maxed out, see if it will go another season??? Conveyor motor is out for rewind..


We sanded , primer and painted ours over the last month .
Got the motor and spinner free . Put the salter in my truck last Sunday got it running but the chain broke . 
Last season we took about 5-6 links out after it broke , this year bit the bullet and order and new conveyor chain.


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC;2050331 said:


> That's like how I get calls for
> Fred balls deep steam cleaning
> 
> Lol. It's only one number off. But it's totally legit
> Fred Balls has been doing deep steam cleaning for years


Omg that's funny


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

He must have really pissed someone off, looks nice and legit!


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;2050346 said:


> He must have really pissed someone off, looks nice and legit!


It does except the " true good to be true" rule comes into play.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;2050381 said:


> It does except the " true good to be true" rule comes into play.


Yah, I doubt anybody could resolve a divorce settlement in a day with with a bunch of snow equipment.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

just when you thought you had alot of salt.


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;2050757 said:


> just when you thought you had alot of salt.


Is that headed your way??


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;2050785 said:


> Is that headed your way??


no thank you


----------



## Mr.Markus

My day started at 2:30a, drive my FIL to St Mikes for heart surgery.
Traffic down there ain't so bad... I don't know what you guys are complaining about...
Home in time for breakfast, and 7am start picking up leaves. Then about now I have this ringing in my ears and my eyes feel like I was plowing snow for 3 days. I feel old.
I think those guys have 2 too many loaders.


----------



## Hysert

If anyone is interested I'm selling the 2013 ZD326 60" deck, less then 800 hrs.. I'm taking the bagger off for the new one... dealer told me the 2016s are going DEF/DPF.. So I bought the last 15 he had..


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;2050812 said:


> My day started at 2:30a, drive my FIL to St Mikes for heart surgery.
> Traffic down there ain't so bad... I don't know what you guys are complaining about...
> Home in time for breakfast, and 7am start picking up leaves. Then about now I have this ringing in my ears and my eyes feel like I was plowing snow for 3 days. I feel old.
> I think those guys have 2 too many loaders.


Good luck to your FIL!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Out of recovery and into his own room. So far so good..Thumbs Up Thanks


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Probably pretty scary for you and your wife. Glad to hear it went well. 

I'm looking to sell a 4 yard gas salter if anyone is interested. Pretty good shape, little bit of rust, just surface . Runs great. 

Also selling a gooseneck trailer. Tandem 7k axles. Low deck, 17 ft long and I have 77" between fenders.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I need an 8611 full size angle cylinder 
Anyone? Nine zero five 377 five five 55


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;2050851 said:


> Out of recovery and into his own room. So far so good..Thumbs Up Thanks


Hope he heals well. I can imagine there's quite a bit of pain involved.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;2051280 said:


> Hope he heals well. I can imagine there's quite a bit of pain involved.


Wife says he's already up and about walking the halls, possibly home tomorrow, if not Thurs.Thumbs Up

Her family has good genes, its why I work so hard...someone needs to top up her RSPs.

Crazy what they do nowadays.


----------



## By-The-Lake

If anyone is looking for salt in North Richmond Hill I was informed that Miller in Oak Ridges will be selling this winter. They might possibly be offering it at other Miller locations also.


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;2051460 said:


> Wife says he's already up and about walking the halls, possibly home tomorrow, if not Thurs.Thumbs Up
> 
> Her family has good genes, its why I work so hard...someone needs to top up her RSPs.
> 
> Crazy what they do nowadays.


It is amazing how far medicine has come!! We had to do invitro to have my son... we actually have pictures of him as 4 cells in a Petrie dish


----------



## grandview

New season of Oak Island tonight.Grab some poutine and sit back.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

anyone looking for a cheap skid steer.
jcb 170. has 1000 hours on it. needs a few things
dealer told me about it. $11k


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;2052153 said:


> anyone looking for a cheap skid steer.
> jcb 170. has 1000 hours on it. needs a few things
> dealer told me about it. $11k


I know a guy with a Cadillac Suv with minor front end damage if your looking for a good deal also.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;2052154 said:


> I know a guy with a Cadillac Suv with minor front end damage if your looking for a good deal also.


I was just typing about that.

So jd let me pickup his salt bins for him and deliver them to his house because if I did that I could take him out for lunch too. Lunch turned into dinner because while pulling into his drive way I get rear ended by a caddilac suv. No damage to the dump trailer but SUV isnt going to buff out. Apparently he thought RAM ment RAM me from behind. Needless to say he wanted to call the police. Thats all fine and dandy. about 2 hours later we make our statements and everything except my friend with the damage changes to "this guy backed into me on the road" Jd kept me cool by basically making fun of my infront of the officers. Needless to say the officer found my story alot more truthfull and we ended the day with some food and beverages. The best part. JD paid. Yep He paid. The same JD we all know not only paid, but shared nachos, and offered to pay....

then I realized I didnt collect for the salt bins...


----------



## redclifford

MIDTOWNPC;2052153 said:


> anyone looking for a cheap skid steer.
> jcb 170. has 1000 hours on it. needs a few things
> dealer told me about it. $11k


What year is it. My first ss was a jcb


----------



## LuckyPlower

Anyone buying The Snowplow Shovel this year? I was going to buy a few more but the place a buy from was having a hard time getting them in from the states. He's carrying the "blue knock off ones" instead. Anyone try the blue ones?


----------



## redclifford

LuckyPlower;2052288 said:


> Anyone buying The Snowplow Shovel this year? I was going to buy a few more but the place a buy from was having a hard time getting them in from the states. He's carrying the "blue knock off ones" instead. Anyone try the blue ones?


Im also trying to buy a bunch of them w zero luck so far


----------



## cet

Salt Depot sells the snowplow shovel, give them a call.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;2052161 said:


> I was just typing about that.
> 
> So jd let me pickup his salt bins for him and deliver them to his house because if I did that I could take him out for lunch too. Lunch turned into dinner because while pulling into his drive way I get rear ended by a caddilac suv. No damage to the dump trailer but SUV isnt going to buff out. Apparently he thought RAM ment RAM me from behind. Needless to say he wanted to call the police. Thats all fine and dandy. about 2 hours later we make our statements and everything except my friend with the damage changes to "this guy backed into me on the road" Jd kept me cool by basically making fun of my infront of the officers. Needless to say the officer found my story alot more truthfull and we ended the day with some food and beverages. The best part. JD paid. Yep He paid. The same JD we all know not only paid, but shared nachos, and offered to pay....
> 
> then I realized I didnt collect for the salt bins...


Crazy what people try to think of.... pretty funny story, expecially the ending haha, that's too funny dean! Glad everything went well


----------



## JD Dave

Wait, I have to pay for the salt boxes now. Lol


----------



## redclifford

cet;2052457 said:


> Salt Depot sells the snowplow shovel, give them a call.


thanks , appreciate it

do you recommend a size that works better


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;2052467 said:


> Wait, I have to pay for the salt boxes now. Lol


I don't believe it, you must've lost at visa roulette for that story to make any sense.


----------



## LuckyPlower

cet;2052457 said:


> Salt Depot sells the snowplow shovel, give them a call.


That's where I bought before. He doesn't have them this year. Not the end of the world, i'm sure we will survive. I'll try a few of the other brand.


----------



## cet

redclifford;2052471 said:


> thanks , appreciate it
> 
> do you recommend a size that works better


They work well as a pusher but they're not the best at lifting snow. I think mine is a 30". I use the cheap plastic ones from home depot more


----------



## By-The-Lake

LuckyPlower;2052288 said:


> Anyone buying The Snowplow Shovel this year? I was going to buy a few more but the place a buy from was having a hard time getting them in from the states. He's carrying the "blue knock off ones" instead. Anyone try the blue ones?


I got one of the BLUE ones last year and was very happy with it. They excel at pushing and are only OK at clearing out large drifts. Was the best compromise for me. You can always carry a regular shovel just in case.


----------



## LuckyPlower

By-The-Lake;2052699 said:


> I got one of the BLUE ones last year and was very happy with it. They excel at pushing and are only OK at clearing out large drifts. Was the best compromise for me. You can always carry a regular shovel just in case.


We carry more then one shovel no matter what. It sucks when a shovel breaks in the middle of the night. The plow style is a nice addition for speed at some lots with wide walkways and entrances. Especially when it's a light snow fall.


----------



## SHAWZER

High winds , lots of rain , I am glad not working outside all day in this weather . I would rather have SNOW ........


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

You guys all talk about shovels. I can't even get shovelers 
Just had one quit and we haven't even had a storm That and he got a jacket


----------



## schrader

Everyone I talk to seems to be in the same position including me. Im hoping for an easier winter so i can get by with less shovelers.


----------



## LuckyPlower

I'm being optimistic... If I buy them, they will come... it's been tough finding shovelers. Everyone is self proclaimed better then that, and should be in a machine/truck. Somehow it works out in the end.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Can't give my guy a shovel, he'll use it to off himself....
That and he broke 2 of the snowplow shovels just to make me mad...


----------



## Alpha Property

Anyone know ball park what a backhoe or "compact" loader is going to be worth for the winter to rent? I know i ve rented skid steeres before and got them down to $1000/month, this route i m thinking about comming out of retirement for has a little more road driving than id really like to do in a skid steer


----------



## LuckyPlower

Mr.Markus;2053294 said:


> Can't give my guy a shovel, he'll use it to off himself....
> That and he broke 2 of the snowplow shovels just to make me mad...


WoW.... anyone remember the Champ from Q107? That would be me at 2am as the first shovel snaps. I had a guy have a hissy fit with a post hole digger and break it. It was kinda funny actually. last I heard he was working at no frills.
They make boots for guys like that.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Alpha Property;2053383 said:


> Anyone know ball park what a backhoe or "compact" loader is going to be worth for the winter to rent? I know i ve rented skid steeres before and got them down to $1000/month, this route i m thinking about comming out of retirement for has a little more road driving than id really like to do in a skid steer


Ask garden of eden


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

LuckyPlower;2053387 said:


> WoW.... anyone remember the Champ from Q107? That would be me at 2am as the first shovel snaps. I had a guy have a hissy fit with a post hole digger and break it. It was kinda funny actually. last I heard he was working at no frills.
> They make boots for guys like that.


Mrs champ wanted to buy a pickup so I took her out back and showed her the ram ?
I said pardon?

Mrs champ had a beautiful garden she helped out the neighbor and planted her tulips around the neighbors trunk

Pardon?

LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

LuckyPlower;2053387 said:


> WoW.... anyone remember the Champ from Q107? That would be me at 2am as the first shovel snaps. I had a guy have a hissy fit with a post hole digger and break it. It was kinda funny actually. last I heard he was working at no frills.
> They make boots for guys like that.


I can't boot this guy...my wife depends on him.

Ever Since I Been the CHAAAMP.....


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2053496 said:


> I can't boot this guy...my wife depends on him.
> 
> Ever Since I Been the CHAAAMP.....


When you pause for 30 seconds try not to lean on the shovel, they weren't designed to be a crutch. wesport


----------



## SHAWZER

That's why I always have 2 shovels handy.....rest time....


----------



## Alpha Property

anyone have a lead on a "cheap" plow that i could stick on my f450 to push a couple smaller parking lots? i ve got a boss mount that i could put on the truck, but id be open to making anything work. United wants 2700/month for a backhoe for a 4 month commitment, and $1700/ month for a skid steere, and I d still have to buy a push box. The only way my numbers work is if I can get my f450 going again, i ve only used it before as a salt truck, but kts all I ve got left

( battlefield says that they dont have any units availible, and they are similar pricing)


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Alpha Property;2053795 said:


> anyone have a lead on a "cheap" plow that i could stick on my f450 to push a couple smaller parking lots? i ve got a boss mount that i could put on the truck, but id be open to making anything work. United wants 2700/month for a backhoe for a 4 month commitment, and $1700/ month for a skid steere, and I d still have to buy a push box. The only way my numbers work is if I can get my f450 going again, i ve only used it before as a salt truck, but kts all I ve got left
> 
> ( battlefield says that they dont have any units availible, and they are similar pricing)


I think I have a blizzard mount and wire for that truck also for old style 810 8611


----------



## cet

Grandview?
http://www.msn.com/en-ca/tv/celebri...till-married/ar-BBmXTRV?li=AA59yo&ocid=ASUDHP


----------



## grandview

cet;2053848 said:


> Grandview?
> http://www.msn.com/en-ca/tv/celebri...till-married/ar-BBmXTRV?li=AA59yo&ocid=ASUDHP


I use Shane as a alias when I'm out west.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Alpha Property;2053795 said:


> anyone have a lead on a "cheap" plow that i could stick on my f450 to push a couple smaller parking lots? i ve got a boss mount that i could put on the truck, but id be open to making anything work. United wants 2700/month for a backhoe for a 4 month commitment, and $1700/ month for a skid steere, and I d still have to buy a push box. The only way my numbers work is if I can get my f450 going again, i ve only used it before as a salt truck, but kts all I ve got left
> 
> ( battlefield says that they dont have any units availible, and they are similar pricing)


I have a couple skid steers with boxes. Would a skid be better for the job?


----------



## Alpha Property

Grant, the big problem is theres 4 sites that are a little spread out and then the rest are close enough to use a skid. if it was a "owned" machine i would feel really bad roading it that far. I have my truck, but I sold my trailers when I got out of it last year. the world of working for other people sucks, i ve been a labourer for a framing crew doing new home construction and it sucks


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Alpha Property;2053888 said:


> Grant, the big problem is theres 4 sites that are a little spread out and then the rest are close enough to use a skid. if it was a "owned" machine i would feel really bad roading it that far. I have my truck, but I sold my trailers when I got out of it last year. the world of working for other people sucks, i ve been a labourer for a framing crew doing new home construction and it sucks


Ah, I see. Wasn't sure if it was just an availability problem. Hope you find a decent blade.


----------



## Alpha Property

Thanks for the offer though, much appreciated


----------



## JD Dave

Why would you feel bad about roading a skid. As long as you can get it done in the amount of time you want road it.


----------



## Alpha Property

mostly the salty slushy mess that gets into everything, I m guessing that the 2 sites that are furthest appart are prob 10-15kms appart?


----------



## JD Dave

Drive it if the time frame works.


----------



## cet

Any one watching what's happening in Paris? It's time for the world to rally together and wipe these guys out. It's my impression that everyone sits back and waits fot the States to handle the situation.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My wife is freaked out about it cause its in the neighbourhood she stayed in. 
Walked down that street. Shoped in that shop. Frightening...what the world is coming to.


----------



## GMC Driver

I watched the Remembrance Day ceremony in Ottawa on Wednesday, and it really struck me how at the time of WW1, and especially WW2 how the whole country banded togther. It seems like every man that was able knew they had to go and wipe out Hitler, and the women sent their sons and husbands because it had to be done.

Now I'm very very grateful for the men and women who continue to serve, who have fought in the recent wars and in Afghanistan. But we seem to forget really quickly about what's going on. We have a real NIMBY attitude about it - and that's gonna bite us in the ass. Because it seems we aren't all that interested in taking care of trouble, about eradicating the evil forces in this world until it's too late, or it hits close to home. It took some very tragic events for us to notice Al Queda. What's it going to take for the western world to realize ISIS needs to be dealt with?

I just realized that I mentioned 3 names in this post and I'm probably setting off some NSA alarms somewhere. Sadly, that's the irony in all of this.


----------



## cet

It's a little white here this morning. Nothing on the roads or walks but everywhere else, might delay my tee time.


----------



## ff1221

cet;2054129 said:


> It's a little white here this morning. Nothing on the roads or walks but everywhere else, might delay my tee time.


I was kind of hoping for that here this morning, it's a gentle reminder for people to get their contracts in before the real snow hits. These mild temps have people forgetting it's almost winter!


----------



## DeVries

Couldn't agree more Dave. And our new prime minister wants to let more refugees in the country. Scares me to think what may come in with some of the innocent ones.


----------



## Herm Witte

DeVries;2054141 said:


> Couldn't agree more Dave. And our new prime minister wants to let more refugees in the country. Scares me to think what may come in with some of the innocent ones.


Not to get into your politics, ours are pretty much the same. As Christians and as citizens of countries that have been blessed we have a moral responsibility to working towards a resolution to the immigration issue. All of us pushed Native Americans/ First Nation folk out. Plenty of bad apples post WWII as well. Just food for thought.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Herm Witte;2054284 said:


> Not to get into your politics, ours are pretty much the same. As Christians and as citizens of countries that have been blessed we have a moral responsibility to working towards a resolution to the immigration issue. All of us pushed Native Americans/ First Nation folk out. Plenty of bad apples post WWII as well. Just food for thought.


My ancestors didn't push anybody out.


----------



## grandview

Herm Witte;2054284 said:


> Not to get into your politics, ours are pretty much the same. As Christians and as citizens of countries that have been blessed we have a moral responsibility to working towards a resolution to the immigration issue. All of us pushed Native Americans/ First Nation folk out. Plenty of bad apples post WWII as well. Just food for thought.


Winners get the spoils.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes;2054289 said:


> My ancestors didn't push anybody out.


Regurgitated maybe but not pushed...
Shoulda pulled...


----------



## schrader

Picked up the new Stiker today, dealer called and said he had one briggs gas powered one in but still looking like January before the electric showed up. Decided to go with the gas, it has a few less features than the electric but is still a better spreader than the Ice Breaker. Really like the swing away or removable spinner, will post some picks later.


----------



## Triple L

schrader;2054349 said:


> Picked up the new Stiker today, dealer called and said he had one briggs gas powered one in but still looking like January before the electric showed up. Decided to go with the gas, it has a few less features than the electric but is still a better spreader than the Ice Breaker. Really like the swing away or removable spinner, will post some picks later.


That's awesome! I can't wait for myn to show up, I ended up getting a 4.5 yard electric


----------



## LuckyPlower

Bought my first poly salter for this season. 2.5 fisher. Hope it works out well. That 4.5 Stainless looks like a nice salter.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Maybe Santa will bring it


----------



## SHAWZER

Really starting to enjoy Seasonal contracts up here in the Snow Belt , after the last 2 winters ....Thumbs Up


----------



## Hysert

SHAWZER;2054885 said:


> Really starting to enjoy Seasonal contracts up here in the Snow Belt , after the last 2 winters ....Thumbs Up


First round of billing today here too ...

Everything is ready to go aswell.. my neighbor comes and says to me don't worry its not gonna snow much relax??


----------



## cet

Hysert;2054930 said:


> First round of billing today here too ...
> 
> Everything is ready to go aswell.. my neighbor comes and says to me don't worry its not gonna snow much relax??


How do you bill nov 15? Please tell me.


----------



## Hysert

cet;2054936 said:


> How do you bill nov 15? Please tell me.


Yes Nov 15 for the majority... then I have 5 or 6 that will only go Dec 1-April 1... just can't seem to get them to do a 5 month.. tho last year we salted 3 times and a push in November so I got it back.. lol.. it works!!


----------



## cet

Hysert;2054942 said:


> Yes Nov 15 for the majority... then I have 5 or 6 that will only go Dec 1-April 1... just can't seem to get them to do a 5 month.. tho last year we salted 3 times and a push in November so I got it back.. lol.. it works!!


So you get to bill for the upcoming month? I need to try that.


----------



## Hysert

cet;2054954 said:


> So you get to bill for the upcoming month? I need to try that.


Ya for the all included ones.. if salt is extra, there salt used between nov15-dec15 is billed on the dec15 bill and so on... been doing it this way for 12 yrs.. never a problem.. after all most commercial don't pay for 40-60days anyways


----------



## cet

Hysert;2054960 said:


> Ya for the all included ones.. if salt is extra, there salt used between nov15-dec15 is billed on the dec15 bill and so on... been doing it this way for 12 yrs.. never a problem.. after all most commercial don't pay for 40-60days anyways


Mine are a good 30 days. Once the school board starts paying it's every 2 weeks but they're per plow per salt.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

billing and getting paid are two different things.
LOL


I like the seasonal salt in and post dated cheques. 

post dated cheques and money in the bank are two different things also
LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;2054964 said:


> Mine are a good 30 days. Once the school board starts paying it's every 2 weeks but they're per plow per salt.


I thought all schools were inclusive.
wow


----------



## Hysert

cet;2054964 said:


> Mine are a good 30 days. Once the school board starts paying it's every 2 weeks but they're per plow per salt.


After Dec 1 I'm billing every 15 days, as like I said we have a few only going 4 months... I still keep a few per push and per salts on the list... they were having issues sitting down the last few yrs.. lol.. basically my few that are salt extra cover my salt costs so the all-ins art costing me anything for material, just fuel etc...

Hoping the new tractor comes this week, waiting on the pusher from horst?? Signed and payed the bill last week tho... and I wanna get some lights on it and such so I'm hopen it shows up this week


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC;2054967 said:


> billing and getting paid are two different things.
> LOL
> 
> I like the seasonal salt in and post dated cheques.
> 
> post dated cheques and money in the bank are two different things also
> LOL


No kidding.. I got one customer I don't see checks for months, sometime 90+ then I get a email, Mike send me all the outstanding invoices? And bam there's a huge check in the box... oh well


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I like leaving voice mails with the sound of a dump truck backing up.

"hey Raj Im just hauling snow and we are running out of room, how about I deliver 85 loads to your entrance instead of you paying me, sound good? don't call me back just etransfer the money"


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;2054968 said:


> I thought all schools were inclusive.
> wow


The Catholic board likes to get what they pay for.


----------



## Mr.Markus

If you tell them your praying for snow they will tell you that "God doesn't work that way" so the best thing to do is overcharge them and ask God for forgiveness...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2055038 said:


> If you tell them your praying for snow they will tell you that "God doesn't work that way" so the best thing to do is overcharge them and ask God for forgiveness...


We have to bid the work. X to plow upto 6" and 2X over 6" plus a flat price to salt regardless of what we're trying to melt out. Needless to say we start plowing anything over 2cm. It works but there are nights you make way more/less.


----------



## schrader

Looks like the warm air bubble is going to burst this weekend, could see some snow here.


----------



## cet

schrader;2055742 said:


> Looks like the warm air bubble is going to burst this weekend, could see some snow here.


Send some down to me.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Finally got rid of that snoway avatar. Should of been gone along time ago!


----------



## JD Dave

Lynden-Jeff;2055846 said:


> Finally got rid of that snoway avatar. Should of been gone along time ago!


I'm still haunted by the thoughts of owning one and I never even used mine. Lol


----------



## Triple L

Lynden-Jeff;2055846 said:


> Finally got rid of that snoway avatar. Should of been gone along time ago!


Hahaha you loved that thing!!! I got rid of myn long before you were even thinking about it... The combination of snoway and duke equipment couldn't have been worse...

Grant is the only crazy one still out there.... and crazy enough to have a 6 liter with almost 700k on it is equally as crazy LOL


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Triple L;2055955 said:


> Hahaha you loved that thing!!! I got rid of myn long before you were even thinking about it... The combination of snoway and duke equipment couldn't have been worse...
> 
> Grant is the only crazy one still out there.... and crazy enough to have a 6 liter with almost 700k on it is equally as crazy LOL


Well they did move a ridiculous amount of snow, I have 5 wideouts now and they definitely do not move as much (although are the best in every other shape and form). To bad a little more R&D weren't done in to them before they produced them. A Chainlift Snoway Mega blade would have been an interesting proposition.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just cleaned them up and mounted them for season 8. Lol still working with the $280 lift cylinder I had built. 


They should write a book about how to not release a new product and feature that as a case study.


----------



## Triple L

They did move a lot of snow when they worked.... but I've came to learn that plowing snow with a pickup is just plain dumb to begin with...


----------



## cet

I put an old Fisher V blade on kijiji for sale last week. Guy drove from St. John NB to pick it up yesterday.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;2056009 said:


> I put an old Fisher V blade on kijiji for sale last week. Guy drove from St. John NB to pick it up yesterday.


Its to bad you didn't have an old rotted out blade to show him when he got there as a joke. And when you say old, it must be old.


----------



## Triple L

I thought everyone chris's age plowed with frink and Meyers blades


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;2056028 said:


> I thought everyone chris's age plowed with frink and Meyers blades


Damn I feel old, plowed with a Frink 89-98. My dad had Meyers before that. When we got 2 new 98's my dad wanted Frinks but a local guy had been running a Boss V for a couple years so I went to look at it and he said it was very productive and reliable. So we bought 2 of them. Everyone said they had to many moving parts and wouldn't stand up. Without a doubt a Wideout type blade is more efficient but for getting coffee Boss V's are where it's at.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JD Dave;2056039 said:


> Damn I feel old, plowed with a Frink 89-98. My dad had Meyers before that. When we got 2 new 98's my dad wanted Frinks but a local guy had been running a Boss V for a couple years so I went to look at it and he said it was very productive and reliable. So we bought 2 of them. Everyone said they had to many moving parts and wouldn't stand up. Without a doubt a Wideout type blade is more efficient but for getting coffee Boss V's are where it's at.


What was prohibition like grandpa?


----------



## SHAWZER

Just installed new snow tires on my new F 250 . This is the latest I can remember putting on snows in a long time.


----------



## SHAWZER

My son just texted from El Paso , Texas , He is maybe the only car their with snow tires on .


----------



## Hysert

cet;2056009 said:


> I put an old Fisher V blade on kijiji for sale last week. Guy drove from St. John NB to pick it up yesterday.


That beats mine... two young native guys cam from Quebec for mine a month ago... they were 4 hrs late tho, as they went to Casio Niagara the night before.. let's just say I'm amazed they back in the driveway.. lol... showed up with a in line sled trailer too, that was fun fitting the blade into


----------



## cet

Triple L;2056028 said:


> I thought everyone chris's age plowed with frink and Meyers blades


Most guys my age are retired. 
First plow I had was a meyers on a 86 ford. That combination will teach you how to repair things in the middle of the night.


----------



## Triple L

cet;2056330 said:


> Most guys my age are retired.
> First plow I had was a meyers on a 86 ford. That combination will teach you how to repair things in the middle of the night.


They taught you to be efficient too... those old frinks were so slow, you had to start angling your plow when you began reversing in order for it to be angled ready for your next pass.. and you could only move it soo much before your batteries started to run down cause the pump was always running cause cylinders were so long lol.... now I'm feeling old toocause half the guys who plow probably don't think twice about anything like that but it stays with you


----------



## ff1221

That's some of the best rhetoric i've read on here in a long time, made me laugh, even had the wife chuckling about Dave's coffee comment. True story, they fit way better through the Drive Thru!

On a more serious note, I was thinking of getting a pusher for my newly acquired skidsteer and leaving it on the one lot I have for heavier snowfalls. I've never used a skidsteer for snow removal so just wondering how big a pusher an 843 Bobcat can handle. Thanks for any and all help!Thumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;2056051 said:


> What was prohibition like grandpa?





Triple L;2056341 said:


> They taught you to be efficient too... those old frinks were so slow, you had to start angling your plow when you began reversing in order for it to be angled ready for your next pass.. and you could only move it soo much before your batteries started to run down cause the pump was always running cause cylinders were so long lol.... now I'm feeling old toocause half the guys who plow probably don't think twice about anything like that but it stays with you


Yeah Chad your so old. I'm not sure how my dad still has the drive to plow. He's put more salt on his fries in his lifetime then you've spread.  I will agree the Frink was slow, we bought a new 9ft in 93 and that was our last one.


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;2056381 said:


> That's some of the best rhetoric i've read on here in a long time, made me laugh, even had the wife chuckling about Dave's coffee comment. True story, they fit way better through the Drive Thru!
> 
> On a more serious note, I was thinking of getting a pusher for my newly acquired skidsteer and leaving it on the one lot I have for heavier snowfalls. I've never used a skidsteer for snow removal so just wondering how big a pusher an 843 Bobcat can handle. Thanks for any and all help!Thumbs Up


V plows are great on the road and in tight places. With a straight blade your always angling when in somewhere tight. Some of the new drive thru's aren't built for a pickup no matter with a blade.


----------



## grandview

Keep the cold and snow north of the boarder.I like sitting outside at this time.


----------



## edgeair

Who knows of a good price on salt bins? Prefer the blue ones with the fork pockets on the bottom and kind of wider on the top.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

edgeair;2056533 said:


> who knows of a good price on salt bins? Prefer the blue ones with the fork pockets on the bottom and kind of wider on the top.


how many do you want


----------



## edgeair

MIDTOWNPC;2056542 said:


> how many do you want


10-15 depending on price


----------



## DeVries

Found these http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-other/h...ch/1106918292?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## edgeair

DeVries;2056655 said:


> Found these http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-other/h...ch/1106918292?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Thanks, I hadn't searched that far out, but that could work if they are in good shape.


----------



## Hysert

cet;2056330 said:


> Most guys my age are retired.
> First plow I had was a meyers on a 86 ford. That combination will teach you how to repair things in the middle of the night.


Funny stuff.. I remember learning on a old diamond blade with a monarch pump that needed half a liter of fluid an hr.. lol.. probably 20yrs ago now.. wow how things have changed


----------



## LuckyPlower

When I started out I was using a blizzard 8611 with some nice hydro wings. It was rough when I had to use the shorter speed wing with mechanical wings.... ok so I haven't been at it as long, but long enough to know a few things.

I do remember the feeling of driving an 86 Silverado as a daily driver. Two footing it in the winter, then one day I bought a 08 f250. Wow was that a culture shock. Felt like I was in a space shuttle. Now i'm downsizing to a F150.


----------



## Mr.Markus

First truck I plowed in was a 78 GMC with a flat bed and a straight Meyers, I still drive past it sitting behind a house on my route, (the guy bought it to plow his driveway and it hasn't moved since) sits there all year with the plow up. Maybe Ill think to take a picture of it 1 day.
Had to keep the defroster on full to keep the engine from overheating and so plowed with both the windows open all night and day in a t shirt.


----------



## SHAWZER

ff1221;2056381 said:


> That's some of the best rhetoric i've read on here in a long time, made me laugh, even had the wife chuckling about Dave's coffee comment. True story, they fit way better through the Drive Thru!
> 
> On a more serious note, I was thinking of getting a pusher for my newly acquired skidsteer and leaving it on the one lot I have for heavier snowfalls. I've never used a skidsteer for snow removal so just wondering how big a pusher an 843 Bobcat can handle. Thanks for any and all help!Thumbs Up


Guy I know had an 8 foot , steel trip edge on a 55 hp skidsteer , said it worked ok on fairly short pushes .


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

edgeair;2056533 said:


> Who knows of a good price on salt bins? Prefer the blue ones with the fork pockets on the bottom and kind of wider on the top.


Im probably going to have some used and new ones available, PM me and we can chat more.



ff1221;2056381 said:


> That's some of the best rhetoric i've read on here in a long time, made me laugh, even had the wife chuckling about Dave's coffee comment. True story, they fit way better through the Drive Thru!
> 
> On a more serious note, I was thinking of getting a pusher for my newly acquired skidsteer and leaving it on the one lot I have for heavier snowfalls. I've never used a skidsteer for snow removal so just wondering how big a pusher an 843 Bobcat can handle. Thanks for any and all help!Thumbs Up


Would not go bigger then 8 ft. Our 50hp machine handles one alright, any bigger and it can be a real problem with longer pushes or heavy snow.


----------



## cet

Hysert;2056676 said:


> Funny stuff.. I remember learning on a old diamond blade with a monarch pump that needed half a liter of fluid an hr.. lol.. probably 20yrs ago now.. wow how things have changed


I was a slow learner. Second truck was an 89 Ford with a Diamond plow. Have to say they scraped like crap.


----------



## JD Dave

Anyone know of a guy who plows snow in the Mississauga Area by the name of Kevin Gallager or something close to that name?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

$900 for 10 salt bins 
Call me 905377 five five five five 
Or email midtownpc AT yahoo.com


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;2057172 said:


> $900 for 10 salt bins
> Call me 905377 five five five five
> Or email midtownpc AT yahoo.com


Someone's been reading Grants playbook...lol.


----------



## SHAWZER

Weather sites really can not agree this weekend . TWN says 1-3 cm , Accuweather says 15-25 cm . I vote on TWN ....


----------



## cet

SHAWZER;2057417 said:


> Weather sites really can not agree this weekend . TWN says 1-3 cm , Accuweather says 15-25 cm . I vote on TWN ....


I never look at Accuweather, it's a clown show. Weatheroffice and TWN is all I use. Our forecast has changed every day this week for the weekend. Right now they've taken all the snow away for the second time.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Accuweather does tend to be all over the map but Brett Andersons Canadian Weather Blog is great.


----------



## KildonanSnowRem

First snowfall in Winnipeg today. Love the smell of white gold.


----------



## DeVries

I'm going the first week of December to the Peg. No offense its not my favorite place to visit but there is family there. Good thing I'm only there for 3 days.


----------



## Mr.Markus

That's just mean...like Grimsby is all that...!


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;2057755 said:


> That's just mean...like Grimsby is all that...!


Lol.. it's were us dutch ppl flock too


----------



## Hysert

cet;2057439 said:


> I never look at Accuweather, it's a clown show. Weatheroffice and TWN is all I use. Our forecast has changed every day this week for the weekend. Right now they've taken all the snow away for the second time.


Friend put me on weather underground.. it's not too bad...


----------



## SHAWZER

I just saved it on our computer too , be interested on how accurate it is ...


----------



## cet

Hysert;2057803 said:


> Friend put me on weather underground.. it's not too bad...


I was on there a few years ago. Hard to beat Global news, TWN and EC. The front bedroom window seems to be the most accurate.


----------



## SHAWZER

How about the back bedroom window .....


----------



## DeVries

If there is anyone from the Grimsby and area looking for about 40 loads of clean fill let me know. Getting harder and harder to get rid of fill.
Keeping our fingers crossed for about 2 weeks of warmer weather. Today was awesome.


----------



## cet

SHAWZER;2057825 said:


> How about the back bedroom window .....


To dark and run the risk of waking the sleeping bear beside me. Then I might be in the front bedroom for sometime.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;2057177 said:


> Someone's been reading Grants playbook...lol.


I dont know what you mean... grants playbook.
RG Peel?

I have all these people pm me and I dont often log in unless I am going to post.
so it is easier if people just email.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just the way you posted reminded me of when RG first started posting. Opportunity...bam! Number/email/hotline/


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus;2057755 said:


> That's just mean...like Grimsby is all that...!


Grimsby, pfff....



Hysert;2057801 said:


> Lol.. it's were us dutch ppl flock too


Ha - you ever been to Wellandport?



DeVries;2057835 said:


> Keeping our fingers crossed for about 2 weeks of warmer weather. Today was awesome.


Today was awesome. Last load of sod done. Now just 50 boulevard trees, a 400 sqaure foot patio, some armour rock for a waterfall, and we should be good for the year.

Salters shakers are all ready to go - got the last conversion kit on yesterday. No more poly spreaders left, sold the last one off this week. Back to v-boxes.

I will keep an eye out on the clean fill - how far are you willing to go? I agree it's getting tougher. We've always managed to find a pond or hole that needs filling in, but next year we're going to keep our clean stuff.


----------



## DeVries

Dave soil is coming from Stoney creek (Fruitland rd). Mike Hysert seems to have found me a spot close to his place. 
Lining up trucks has been fun too, seems like everyone is on a final push before the weather tanks.

Saw a lot of plow trucks and salters on the hwy's the last few days doing their routes and working out the bugs, no tow plows yet though, maybe after last winter and the amount of wrecked equipment they wont be running these anymore?


----------



## grandview

I see Canadian tire is selling tires that are up to 5 years old and saying they are new.


----------



## schrader

Makes for an interesting day when you learn that the PM for one largest accounts has been arrested for embezzling almost three million dollars from several corporations over several years. Feel sorry for the homeowners, they are in for a nightmare trying to get everything figured out and back to normal.


----------



## cet

schrader;2058596 said:


> Makes for an interesting day when you learn that the PM for one largest accounts has been arrested for embezzling almost three million dollars from several corporations over several years. Feel sorry for the homeowners, they are in for a nightmare trying to get everything figured out and back to normal.


Must be getting harder to do. Last year they caught the gm at our gold club. Over 600k. Last month they caught the gm at another club.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am always happy when PM's have signing authority because it usually means quicker cheques, but it does open a can of worms in the too easy access aspect. I honestly think a lot of people do it the first time, out of desperation, don't get caught, then get greedy.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pretty sure that's what's happening to myself as well...launching an investigation while he's out putting on the snow tires this morning.


----------



## ff1221

DeVries;2058435 said:


> Dave soil is coming from Stoney creek (Fruitland rd). Mike Hysert seems to have found me a spot close to his place.
> Lining up trucks has been fun too, seems like everyone is on a final push before the weather tanks.
> 
> Saw a lot of plow trucks and salters on the hwy's the last few days doing their routes and working out the bugs, no tow plows yet though, maybe after last winter and the amount of wrecked equipment they wont be running these anymore?


My buddy's shop has been painting a pile of tow plows for Viking this year so somebody must still be running them.


----------



## Jaynen

Any snow in collingwood yet? My snowboard is all set up ready to go. I guess i should get the truck ready to go now.


----------



## schrader

Jaynen;2058841 said:


> Any snow in collingwood yet? My snowboard is all set up ready to go. I guess i should get the truck ready to go now.


Calling for 10cm here tonight, hope most of it melts seems to early after all the nice weather we had this month.


----------



## Jaynen

schrader;2058852 said:


> Calling for 10cm here tonight, hope most of it melts seems to early after all the nice weather we had this month.


All good as long as it doesnt melt on the slopes.


----------



## SHAWZER

There is a couple of cameras showing the slopes on Blue Mountain you can link on to ....Thumbs Up


----------



## Hysert

The tractor showed up this week.. got a free bar of Irish spring with it? Cow $hi+ anyone!!! Lol...

Put away the maintenance trailer... was gonna wash everything today but gonna wait till Thursday suppose to be 11 degrees?? Only got a few small cleanups to get those trees that are hanging on done...

And we had some flurries thismorning...


----------



## DeVries

What you putting on it Mike?


----------



## schrader

What a difference an hour makes, temps dropped and its a white and snowing good now.


----------



## Jaynen

schrader;2059104 said:


> What a difference an hour makes, temps dropped and its a white and snowing good now.


Good to hear!


----------



## redclifford

+6 right now, +2 tonight


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader;2059104 said:


> What a difference an hour makes, temps dropped and its a white and snowing good now.


I've been watching that green haze on the radar on and off all day, every now and then a car comes through town with a dusting on it. Put the snow tires on my trucks and the wifes suv, changed my plow oil, got a new drive chain on the spreader , and replaced a bearing, stripped and painted an old rusty hitch to be put away in the shed... then had lunch at Judy's.Thumbs Up First Saturday me day since May.


----------



## JD Dave

I watched 4 kids all day as the wife went away. Working is so much less work then this. I took them to look at new cars. Who knew the kids would have more fun in there then the McDonalds play land. I also like the look on the salemans face when they say you got your hands full and I say I left 2 of them at home. Lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yep, now I feel lazy..:laughing:


----------



## SHAWZER

You surprising the wife with a new car while she is away ? Nice guy....Thumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave

Anyone interested in getting together Wednesday for lunch. Probably Jack Astors or somewhere around there, Dean can pick since he's a picky *******.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm open to whatever...maybe Jon can bring us some bullet proof vests.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;2059145 said:


> I watched 4 kids all day as the wife went away. Working is so much less work then this. I took them to look at new cars. Who knew the kids would have more fun in there then the McDonalds play land. I also like the look on the salemans face when they say you got your hands full and I say I left 2 of them at home. Lol.


Should I email this to your wife.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's starting to stick...


----------



## G.Landscape

Getting snowy in KW.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I am up for a wednesday Lunch

where is a good location / area to meet? 

Is someone going to check cet out of the nursing home? I haven't seen him in a while. He must have wifi there because he emails me from time to time.


TripleL ? PPM ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hysert;2059006 said:


> The tractor showed up this week.. got a free bar of Irish spring with it? Cow $hi+ anyone!!! Lol...
> 
> Put away the maintenance trailer... was gonna wash everything today but gonna wait till Thursday suppose to be 11 degrees?? Only got a few small cleanups to get those trees that are hanging on done...
> 
> And we had some flurries thismorning...


any reason you got it with a loader?


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;2059281 said:


> I am up for a wednesday Lunch
> 
> where is a good location / area to meet?
> 
> Is someone going to check cet out of the nursing home? I haven't seen him in a while. He must have wifi there because he emails me from time to time.
> 
> TripleL ? PPM ?


They let me out to golf today.


----------



## Hysert

Good timing on the tires Markus!! It looks you guys up there are working the dust off them tonight!!!

Gonna be putting a 12' box on the tractor. Its a nice unit and fit my budget.. and I kinda need the stacking height I will get with the bucket on when need be.. got a great guy running it, with a good amount of experience...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert;2059295 said:


> Good timing on the tires Markus!! It looks you guys up there are working the dust off them tonight!!!


I'm getting to be the age Cet was when these guys started calling him old 10 yrs ago...I think my old man superpowers are starting to kick in...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2059302 said:


> I'm getting to be the age Cet was when these guys started calling him old 10 yrs ago...I think my old man superpowers are starting to kick in...


Good news is, you won't need as much sleep.


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;2059302 said:


> I'm getting to be the age Cet was when these guys started calling him old 10 yrs ago...I think my old man superpowers are starting to kick in...


It sounds like you did all that in record time too?? Lol.. strong like bull


----------



## Jaynen

G.Landscape;2059279 said:


> Getting snowy in KW.....


Still coming down.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;2059175 said:


> Should I email this to your wife.


No thanks. If I'm working in the shop all day that's harder then watching kids. If I'm driving machinery it's easier. Shawzer I'd actually buy my wife a car but it wouldn't be exactly what she wanted but she'd end up buying the exact same car and it would be perfect. If you know what I'm saying.


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha , ya I know what you are saying . 12 cm here now , nothing in town .


----------



## ff1221

That was when I went to bed,about 8" total all day but the roads and driveways were about half that. Pretty well all melted off the hard surfaces now, pretty easy cleanup!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

st Louis bar and grill ?
it was good when we went last time JD
beer was cold and the even better part was you paid


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;2059398 said:


> Ha Ha , ya I know what you are saying . 12 cm here now , nothing in town .


Had about 10cm here at the house and nothing in town. Thought I was getting off easy until it all froze solid at 5am and we had do the mad rush before the early morning dog walkers get out and fall on there @#$.

Not liking the looks of the radar right now.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Does anyone know if you can buy the add on piece for the western tornado 1.8 to make it 2.5 separately 
I'm wondering if you can add one to the 2.5 to make it 3.7?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am in, hope whatever you guys got last night went well!


----------



## SHAWZER

Sure looks like more on the way according to radar. By good if temp went up a bit .


----------



## JD Dave

Since Dean's buying. Airport St Louis Bar and Grill
557 Dixon Road Unit 130
Toronto, ON M9W 1H7


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

First slip and fall in markham this morning at 8am..... going to be a long winter, Diamond and Diamond must be smiling already...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I would like it documented that at 8:00am on Sunday, November 22nd I was exiting my car in the parking area.* While walking normally my foot hit a patch of black ice and I took a horrible fall.* I fell backwards and hit my back and my head on the pavement.* I was in horrible pain.* I cried out "Help me, someone please help me".
I laid in the middle of the parking area for about 10-15 min. and eventually crawled to the grassy area and got myself upright and came to my unit.

My head is throbbing and sore to touch and my back is very sore.

Joe, this is not the first time that I have fallen in the parking area but this is probably my worst fall to date.* I will probably get a neighbour to drive me over to the hospital to make sure it isn't anything serious.

If I require any medications etc. I will be seeking compensation from the corporation as this incident was not caused by myself.


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC;2059462 said:


> Does anyone know if you can buy the add on piece for the western tornado 1.8 to make it 2.5 separately
> I'm wondering if you can add one to the 2.5 to make it 3.7?


Should be able to dean.. I was thinking about doing the same to are 2.5


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;2059281 said:


> I am up for a wednesday Lunch
> 
> where is a good location / area to meet?
> 
> Is someone going to check cet out of the nursing home? I haven't seen him in a while. He must have wifi there because he emails me from time to time.
> 
> TripleL ? PPM ?


Being old you caught me off guard earlier. I'm in the old age home not quite qualified for the nursing home yet.

I'm in for Wednesday weather permitting. Most times these gtg are a big jinx.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;2059493 said:


> Airport St Louis Bar and Grill
> 557 Dixon Road Unit 130
> Toronto, ON M9W 1H7


Is 1:00 good for everyone ?


----------



## SHAWZER

Just measured the snow on my deck , 20 cm or 8 inches for us old school guys . Still lightly snowing ....:trying to send it south...


----------



## Mr.Markus

What a crappy start to the season. I was all excited yesterday, everything tuned and working well...
Nicely rested! On my 4 th site my controller goes out. Off to the other truck, no crank, lotsa juice starter done.
The tractor blade is good for nearby sites but 17 mph is gonna take me all day.
Rig up the controller with a switch in my junk drawer (probably from the 80s ) and up and running. Nothing more frustrating than Sunday morning when you can't buy what you need.
Route was 2 hours longer than usual, not proud but muddled through.
Wednesday is now out for me, taxi service to St Mikes, not allowed to have younger friends....lol


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;2059857 said:


> What a crappy start to the season. I was all excited yesterday, everything tuned and working well...
> Nicely rested! On my 4 th site my controller goes out. Off to the other truck, no crank, lotsa juice starter done.
> The tractor blade is good for nearby sites but 17 mph is gonna take me all day.
> Rig up the controller with a switch in my junk drawer (probably from the 80s ) and up and running. Nothing more frustrating than Sunday morning when you can't buy what you need.
> Route was 2 hours longer than usual, not proud but muddled through.
> Wednesday is now out for me, taxi service to St Mikes, not allowed to have younger friends....lol


If it any consolation. I was sleeping like a baby when you were having all of your problems. Your still paying for your share of the nachos even if your not there.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;2059876 said:


> If it any consolation. I was sleeping like a baby when you were having all of your problems. Your still paying for your share of the nachos even if your not there.


If he's sharing with you I'm sure he won't owe much.


----------



## grandview

Went to Fallsview casino to catch the Christmas on ice show. Didn't think it was that hot of a ticket. walking in people where standing trying to buy tickets off people.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;2059876 said:


> If it any consolation. I was sleeping like a baby when you were having all of your problems. Your still paying for your share of the nachos even if your not there.


Frustrating day behind me, there are worse predicaments I can be in. 
Not 1 phone call so it's probably just me that noticed.
Share!!! That's funny.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;2059900 said:


> If he's sharing with you I'm sure he won't owe much.


You should really come on Wednesday I'm sure a beer will taste good compared to the prune juice at the home.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We will all be lucky to be in Chris's shape when we hit his age, he does take the poke's well though!

Anyone salting the puddles? You would have to try hard very hard to slip on them....but


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;2059965 said:


> We will all be lucky to be in Chris's shape when we hit his age, he does take the poke's well though!
> 
> Anyone salting the puddles? You would have to try hard very hard to slip on them....but


I'm going out to salt puddles. Would rather sleep but..... I'll leave the "he does take the pokes well" comment alone. Lol


----------



## cet

Might as well salt the icy patches while your at it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;2059959 said:


> You should really come on Wednesday I'm sure a beer will taste good compared to the prune juice at the home.


It's $5 Angus burger with fries and $5 draft day


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;2059965 said:


> We will all be lucky to be in Chris's shape when we hit his age, he does take the poke's well though!
> 
> Anyone salting the puddles? You would have to try hard very hard to slip on them....but


Which one of your lots should I try ?

It's dry here


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;2059986 said:


> It's $5 Angus burger with fries and $5 draft day


That's going to be a hard decision for some.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD is.salting puddles and taking back shopping carts as we speak


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;2059996 said:


> JD is.salting puddles and taking back shopping carts as we speak


He's collecting the quarters.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;2059998 said:


> He's collecting the quarters.


I need money for lunch Wednesday. On a serious note the one place we plowed I'd see an elderly gentleman putting all the carts away most morning and collecting the quarters. Id then see him at the coffee shop with his group of friends. That was something my grandpa and I use to do when I was young. We'd ride our bikes all over Brampton to take carts back for the money and get the door crasher sale at the grocery store. Good times looking back and pretty smart also.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Haha, sorry, Facebook language, not what you do to him language


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;2060098 said:


> Haha, sorry, Facebook language, not what you do to him language


Save the poke's for her and take her easy 
If she's easy take her twice lol


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC;2060410 said:


> Save the poke's for her and take her easy
> If she's easy take her twice lol


Dean any luck finding a part# for the tornado riser??


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

When is the freeze up going to happen, at 6am of course


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;2060783 said:


> When is the freeze up going to happen, at 6am of course


Steadily getting warmer here, small dusting overnight but residual held up well. Supposed to be +4 today.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;2060783 said:


> When is the freeze up going to happen, at 6am of course


I don't think it will happen but gave everything a dusting just in case


----------



## cet

Full salt for us. The first one so there was zero content down.
It's getting colder now.


----------



## SHAWZER

Everything will melt here by the end of the week , just before we get the " Polar Plunge " on sat. ......


----------



## Hysert

We got a little yesterday.. so did are first salt run last night after dinner... MrT cam with so he started to learn how to salt walkways... oh ofcourse he knows how to nagotiate already! I did timbits DAD..


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Ready to roll again...*

Stratford had a nice 15cm splash of wet cement snow, full plow and salt... bonus salt run on the re-freeze


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Well, that was a surprise. Two to three centimetres of "flurries" starting around 4:30 this morning. Good thing everything's been ready for a while.


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;2060819 said:


> Everything will melt here by the end of the week , just before we get the " Polar Plunge " on sat. ......


Not liking the north winds on Saturday, likely get in to some LE. Hope this isn't the trend of the winter with snow on the weekends when all the tourist are up.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hysert;2060566 said:


> Dean any luck finding a part# for the tornado riser??


 78226 Poly Hopper 8' Collar

http://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdffiles/68276.01_050114_For_Web_24x36.pdf


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;2060930 said:


> 78226 Poly Hopper 8' Collar
> 
> http://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdffiles/68276.01_050114_For_Web_24x36.pdf


Is it seriously that easy to add an extra yard capacity? Damn why couldn't boss make things simple???


----------



## cet

Triple L;2060995 said:


> Is it seriously that easy to add an extra yard capacity? Damn why couldn't boss make things simple???


Boss makes the BEST plows,their still working on the salters.


----------



## Triple L

cet;2061008 said:


> Boss makes the BEST plows,their still working on the salters.


Oh buddy are they ever...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;2060995 said:


> Is it seriously that easy to add an extra yard capacity? Damn why couldn't boss make things simple???


Its a western/fisher...you needed to order it a year ago.


----------



## Daner

Hey guys , hope your all doing well.
Anyone looking for a couple of residentials to do on the Guelph line near 15 side road.
I have 2 down there looking for service this winter.


Pm me for the details

Cheers

Daner


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC;2060930 said:


> 78226 Poly Hopper 8' Collar
> 
> http://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdffiles/68276.01_050114_For_Web_24x36.pdf


Nice good job!! My owners manual didn't have a separate part number for it???

Boss


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Looking forward to seeing you guys tomorrow! Need some good venting!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;2061474 said:


> Looking forward to seeing you guys tomorrow! Need some good venting!


I'll be bringing one of the papers I got in the mail


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

1:00 right?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Noon please! Dave and I will be there at noon


----------



## edgeair

What do you guys that use salters more than plows recommend for brand and dealer? I'm hearing to stay away from Boss, and I've been using a salt dog for the little salting we normally do, but my new contracts this year are more of the city type of thinking for salt application frequency. Want to go new or very lightly used to have something reliable.


----------



## By-The-Lake

edgeair;2061730 said:


> What do you guys that use salters more than plows recommend for brand and dealer? I'm hearing to stay away from Boss, and I've been using a salt dog for the little salting we normally do, but my new contracts this year are more of the city type of thinking for salt application frequency. Want to go new or very lightly used to have something reliable.


I think you would be pretty safe if you get a salter made by Western/Blizzard (pretty much the same thing) or Salt Dog. I have use a Blizzard Ice Chaser 1.5 yrd and am pretty happy with it. I have read good things about the other 2 also and spoken with operators who have had good things to say about them.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Good lunch 
Markus and Chad must have went to lonestar

LOL everytime I type tripleL my phone changes it to triplets coincidence?


----------



## schrader

Sorry I missed it, was planning on making it next thing I know its noon hour, oops.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;2061947 said:


> Good lunch
> Markus and Chad must have went to lonestar
> 
> LOL everytime I type tripleL my phone changes it to triplets coincidence?


Haha yeah sorry I couldn't make it today guys... I wasn't footing the bill for Dave's nachos, me and markus went and got our own lol

Hope you don't have a tantrum about it Dean


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;2061991 said:


> Haha yeah sorry I couldn't make it today guys... I wasn't footing the bill for Dave's nachos, me and markus went and got our own lol
> 
> Hope you don't have a tantrum about it Dean


No need to apologize. We talked about you for a good half hour. I had two plates of Nachos and the waitress didn't even out a percentage on my bill. Lol


----------



## edgeair

Hey here's an exercise for you guys. After the snow last weekend, this mobile home park calls and wants a price for snow removal. Last minute, yeah I know, but you know the drill.

The yellow line, the main push, is roughly 800' in length. This property is 15-20 kms outside our normal area, so only a plow truck is feasible. Floating a tractor once in a while would work for cleanups, but the tractors are too busy to take them off a run to do it regularly. I know how I would do this in town and it would be with a tractor(s).

So heres the question. Property owner wishes for the snow to not be put into the driveways (you know, like a normal snow plow would do). So the options are - push to the ends of the rows (craziness with a plow truck), or blade to the side and go back and sweep out the ends of each driveway after.

I was going to provide a price for a regular plow - blade it to the sides and fill in the driveways, and then show a separate price for cleaning out the ends (so that they can see that it is costing them double essentially to do so.

What do you guys do that have similar truck only type properties? What would you charge per push/season in your area? We get a fair bit of snow in this area - at least 30-35 events for a property like this per season on a 2" trigger.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

edgeair;2061730 said:


> What do you guys that use salters more than plows recommend for brand and dealer? I'm hearing to stay away from Boss, and I've been using a salt dog for the little salting we normally do, but my new contracts this year are more of the city type of thinking for salt application frequency. Want to go new or very lightly used to have something reliable.


I would look at a Western Striker. It will be my next salter hands down.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;2062003 said:


> No need to apologize. We talked about you for a good half hour. I had two plates of Nachos and the waitress didn't even out a percentage on my bill. Lol


After I saw what you ate when you told me you weren't going to order because you were pretty full, I don't think I want to share any order with you.


----------



## Triple L

Lynden-Jeff;2062048 said:


> I would look at a Western Striker. It will be my next salter hands down.


I would too, only problem is you wount get it till next year... I think it's gonna be the salter to have when it comes to electric...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Edgeair, when I was younger, I used to do a townhouse complex in Brampton that was like that. No where to put snow and don't fill the drives, the first year we tried doing the drives no one used their garage. What a nightmare.
Top it off that we only had straight blades and it made for 3x the time to push. Definitely less now with an expandable or v blade, but all I can say is I'm glad I don't do stuff like this anymore. This complex was 1 truck about 1.25 hrs to blade off a dusting, bigger storms up to 3 hrs. No where to go. http://www.findlotsize.com/?place=Gatwick+blvd+Brampton&submit=Go&r=e


----------



## edgeair

Mr.Markus;2062172 said:


> Edgeair, when I was younger, I used to do a townhouse complex in Brampton that was like that. No where to put snow and don't fill the drives, the first year we tried doing the drives no one used their garage. What a nightmare.
> Top it off that we only had straight blades and it made for 3x the time to push. Definitely less now with an expandable or v blade, but all I can say is I'm glad I don't do stuff like this anymore. This complex was 1 truck about 1.25 hrs to blade off a dusting, bigger storms up to 3 hrs. No where to go. http://www.findlotsize.com/?place=Gatwick+blvd+Brampton&submit=Go&r=e


Yes, that place would be a nightmare. There is lots of space to put snow at this one if you can just be like a road plow and angle it all to the sides, just that they don't want the ends of the driveways filled in. Driveways are the residents responsibility, but they don't want the residents to have to deal with the plowback.


----------



## chachi1984

edgeair;2062029 said:


> Hey here's an exercise for you guys. After the snow last weekend, this mobile home park calls and wants a price for snow removal. Last minute, yeah I know, but you know the drill.
> 
> The yellow line, the main push, is roughly 800' in length. This property is 15-20 kms outside our normal area, so only a plow truck is feasible. Floating a tractor once in a while would work for cleanups, but the tractors are too busy to take them off a run to do it regularly. I know how I would do this in town and it would be with a tractor(s).
> 
> So heres the question. Property owner wishes for the snow to not be put into the driveways (you know, like a normal snow plow would do). So the options are - push to the ends of the rows (craziness with a plow truck), or blade to the side and go back and sweep out the ends of each driveway after.
> 
> I was going to provide a price for a regular plow - blade it to the sides and fill in the driveways, and then show a separate price for cleaning out the ends (so that they can see that it is costing them double essentially to do so.
> 
> What do you guys do that have similar truck only type properties? What would you charge per push/season in your area? We get a fair bit of snow in this area - at least 30-35 events for a property like this per season on a 2" trigger.


is this one of those parks off hwy 6


----------



## chachi1984

Lynden-Jeff;2062048 said:


> I would look at a Western Striker. It will be my next salter hands down.


electric or gas ., why do you like this unit more than others??


----------



## edgeair

chachi1984;2062183 said:


> is this one of those parks off hwy 6


No, it is not.


----------



## chachi1984

edgeair;2062198 said:


> No, it is not.


could you use a skidsteer and pusher


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;2062171 said:


> I would too, only problem is you wount get it till next year... I think it's gonna be the salter to have when it comes to electric...


I'd be very heavy on the think. I'm sure it will be a good spreader but Until you guys have put a good year or two on it how do you really know. I'm more concerned about why Chris is watching what i eat so closely.


----------



## Mr.Markus

He's worried about the gm guy dodging the bill and getting stuck with it...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;2062266 said:


> He's worried about the gm guy dodging the bill and getting stuck with it...


which is funny because I think if anyone was to dine and dash that the last guy out would be jd. Im sure cet can prob still run like a deere even with his walker.

I think we should just do A&W next time. What do you think JD?


----------



## SHAWZER

I think this winter will be like the last 2 weeks , sun-warm-rain-snow-rain- repeat , and chance of daylight .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

http://www.wsib.on.ca/WSIBPortal/fa...35502100635000494&_adf.ctrl-state=5ftwpayiw_4

interesting read.


----------



## Hysert

Hey Dean just got a price on that collar for the tornado... $1700...


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;2062407 said:


> which is funny because I think if anyone was to dine and dash that the last guy out would be jd. Im sure cet can prob still run like a deere even with his walker.
> 
> I think we should just do A&W next time. What do you think JD?


He'd probably be able to outrun me but I'm smart enough to throw a handful of nachos in the air and get a head start... If there's any left, of course.


----------



## edgeair

chachi1984;2062199 said:


> could you use a skidsteer and pusher


You could, but a tractor and blower / pusher would be better, and you'd have to float a skid in as well or have one specific for the site due to location.


----------



## JD Dave

I run like the wind. Anyone that's wants to race me for the bill next gtg bring your running shoes. Lol.


----------



## JD Dave

Just got the A&W joke Dean. Lol


----------



## cet

JD Dave;2062666 said:


> I run like the wind. Anyone that's wants to race me for the bill next gtg bring your running shoes. Lol.


Is that before or after you've eaten? I'd pay the bill just to see you run.
I got worried you were still hungry when you licked the nacho plate.


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC;2062407 said:


> I think we should just do A&W next time.


LOL!



JD Dave;2062666 said:


> I run like the wind.


Apparently you weren't fast enough that time in Chatham...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

York quoted me 2200 yesterday 
Too much 


When it comes to runs jd wins


----------



## JD Dave

Lol. I'm staying home next time. Everyone seems to be picking on me now.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;2062713 said:


> Lol. I'm staying home next time. Everyone seems to be picking on me now.


6 kids, lunch with the boys?
I'll see you next time.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;2062720 said:


> 6 kids, lunch with the boys?
> I'll see you next time.


It's true. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;2062720 said:


> 6 kids, lunch with the boys?
> I'll see you next time.


Is that how many of you were there yesterday...?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2062771 said:


> Is that how many of you were there yesterday...?


Yup, 6 of us plus father Dave. He made sure we all listened to him.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;2062802 said:


> Yup, 6 of us plus father Dave. He made sure we all listened to him.


I'd say I like to keep it in the family but GMC Driver might take advantage of that. LOL Next time your coming Dave remind me to bring that Blizzard controller.


----------



## schrader

Its going to be an icy mess in the morning when this all freezes up. It was drying up nice until we got a bit of snow, looks like a full salt run here.


----------



## cet

schrader;2063361 said:


> Its going to be an icy mess in the morning when this all freezes up. It was drying up nice until we got a bit of snow, looks like a full salt run here.


We're salting. Diamond and Diamond have stepped up their advertising, not a good time to take chances.


----------



## SHAWZER

The same here, will be out salting puddles on rough , uneven poor draining lots


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Not worried anymore, but five am will be a check for sure!


----------



## GMC Driver

+1 and wet pavement here.

I'll wait for the official invite next time Dave, don't need the jacket. I'm guessing the controller is gonna be a while, the old timers is setting in.


----------



## Hysert

Just heading to a customer to move all there fixtures and racking from the end of the parking lot... last year they had us making a 90* turn to stack the snow behind the building.. probably costing me 15-20min every plow.. now we should be able to make it a straight push to that back...


----------



## SHAWZER

All I had to do this morning in town was eat breakfast . .....Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

That's the worst about weekend pushes where I am, diner doesn't open till 9am... oooop. gotta go.


----------



## SHAWZER

Wow , the restaurant in Meaford is open at 5:30 am 7 days a week .


----------



## Mr.Markus

During the week its 6 and quiet...weekends it 9 and loud.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Some guys did a full salt, get the sweepers out!


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;2063727 said:


> Some guys did a full salt, get the sweepers out!


We used 75% of our normal usage. Once you've been sued you seem to error of the side of caution.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think some guys just didn't want to stay up! Haha, it was honestly bone dry for us by 3am


----------



## cet

I thought I might get one last round in today. Looking at the frost I'm thinking it's going to be a really late start. Time to put the sticks away. :crying:


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;2064276 said:


> I thought I might get one last round in today. Looking at the frost I'm thinking it's going to be a really late start. Time to put the sticks away. :crying:


Took my mowers off the trailer this morning to put away so we're on the same page...Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hysert
York Region Equipment quoted me $2200. 


I don't need that part. Ill get by just fine with what I have.


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC;2064352 said:


> Hysert
> York Region Equipment quoted me $2200.
> 
> I don't need that part. Ill get by just fine with what I have.


Ya no kidding... little to rich for me too for a extra 3/4yrd.. my dealer came in at 1700 and 5 weeks to deliver... I think I can make my own riser out of stainless and sandwich it between the two...


----------



## Alpha Property

Anyone have any type of Mount that would fit a 99 F450? Any brand or style. Also looking for a wiring harness for a boss v plow. I ll have to order new if something doesn't pop up. Hoping to have this truck last the winter and I ll get a more suitable plow truck for next year ( 2wd stick will make for a long winter I feel)


----------



## Jaynen

Hey Chad you still up for some loader work if we get snow this year? You end up getting a different truck?


----------



## GMC Driver

Alpha Property;2064699 said:


> Anyone have any type of Mount that would fit a 99 F450? Any brand or style. Also looking for a wiring harness for a boss v plow. I ll have to order new if something doesn't pop up. Hoping to have this truck last the winter and I ll get a more suitable plow truck for next year ( 2wd stick will make for a long winter I feel)


I'll take a look around - think I've got a wiring harness. May even have a Boss Mount - not sure what it's for though.


----------



## Triple L

Jaynen;2065027 said:


> Hey Chad you still up for some loader work if we get snow this year? You end up getting a different truck?


U betcha buddy, just give me a call, best loader rate in town and my loader is running 100%! About the truck, no I'm waiting till the '17's come out now, I love the look of the new half tons with the led lighting


----------



## Jaynen

Ya leds looks pretty sweet. Hopefully im ready to buy a truck around then and maybe we can convince a dealer that 2 sales should be some sorta savings lol.


----------



## LuckyPlower

Pristine PM ltd;2064013 said:


> I think some guys just didn't want to stay up! Haha, it was honestly bone dry for us by 3am


Same, we just had a few puddles to hit over the weekend.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Got some rims forsale if anyones looking. Fit 2010 and older GMC/Chevy. Bolt pattern 8X165.1 Asking $800 obo, no rubber rims only.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Friend of mine is off for a couple days in Hospital, so I go visit him. He needs his truck and float safetied but his guy lives by me. I have no friends that can give me a ride... so screw you all I do it myself....nice foggy day to bone up on my shifting and air brake skills anyway. My Truck looks big up there...


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;2066468 said:


> Friend of mine is off for a couple days in Hospital, so I go visit him. He needs his truck and float safetied but his guy lives by me. I have no friends that can give me a ride... so screw you all I do it myself....nice foggy day to bone up on my shifting and air brake skills anyway. My Truck looks big up there...


Its fun to play around


----------



## SHAWZER

Are you going the right way ?....


----------



## DeVries

Sorry to hear you have no friends, what are we? Chopped liver


----------



## Mr.Markus

Lol. All my friends are white collar and busy or old and sickly.You guys are my therapy...


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;2066612 said:


> Lol. All my friends are white collar and busy or old and sickly.You guys are my therapy...


Jon is kind of white collared now. His hands are softer then my wife's. LOL


----------



## cet

JD Dave;2066622 said:


> Jon is kind of white collared now. His hands are softer then my wife's. LOL


Way to much information.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2066612 said:


> Lol. All my friends are white collar and busy or old and sickly.You guys are my therapy...


I know you live in the sticks but you should really chain that truck down.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;2066622 said:


> Jon is kind of white collared now. His hands are softer then my wife's. LOL


I never see that guy anymore either...

and Cet it's TMI Get into the 90s



cet;2066627 said:


> I know you live in the sticks but you should really chain that truck down.


What could happen...? It's too heavy to go anywhere...doesn't the weight hold it on?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2066635 said:


> I never see that guy anymore either...
> 
> and Cet it's TMI Get into the 90s
> 
> What could happen...? It's too heavy to go anywhere...doesn't the weight hold it on?


Parking brake is a good idea.


----------



## Mr.Markus

and neutral so you don't hurt the tranny or 4wd....


----------



## JD Dave

For sale Salt dogg 2.25 yard spreader, 6" auger with big spinner and auger motors not like the 2 yard model, 2 years old, new controller in January, fits in a short bed pickup, lady driven $4500


----------



## Mr.Markus

" Steals my laughs"....


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;2066665 said:


> and neutral so you don't hurt the tranny or 4wd....


Oh ya.. my brother yrs back was doing a tranny service on a crewcab s10.. he had it up on those drive up ramps.. instead of choking the rears he thought in gaging 4wd would work to hold it just incase?? Me some how managed to hit the shifter linkage and piped it into neutral! It rolled off the stands and pinned him shoulder to shoulder.. after laying unconscious for a hr he managed to break his shoulder to rotate and crawl out... 5 broken ribs 2 holes in his lungs and a broken shoulder.. dumb a$$... meanwhile he could have came over and used the hoist...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

NA, my hands are calloused from the steering wheel!

It's funny, we actually know some of each other better then we know our neighbours! Any time you need a pickup Marcus, I would be there without hesitation!


----------



## JD Dave

Markus would be Leary of me picking him up as he knows I wouldn't take him straight home. I'd also make him pay for nachos that he didn't eat.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Thanks Jon.... 


Laughed again at "Lady Driven." and I knew it was there...

Little slick out here this morning..


----------



## Triple L

Everything looked good here, spread a little week old wet salt thru the striker for cheap insurance, didn't see a single salt truck out


----------



## ff1221

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/kitchener-waterloo/touchplow-waterloo-region-1.3331057

Uber version of snow plowing! I prefer to have my customers lined up before the fun starts!


----------



## Landcare - Mont

ff1221;2066938 said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/kitchener-waterloo/touchplow-waterloo-region-1.3331057
> 
> Uber version of snow plowing! I prefer to have my customers lined up before the fun starts!


We've had a couple of notices from this outfit www.easyplow.com. We've said "no, thank you, take us off your list of contractors" and their idea of service area seems a bit challenged. The two requests we received were for properties at the east end of Montreal.


----------



## redclifford

Triple L;2066908 said:


> Everything looked good here, spread a little week old wet salt thru the striker for cheap insurance, didn't see a single salt truck out


Let's see the new striker, how do you like it so far


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;2066865 said:


> Markus would be Leary of me picking him up as he knows I wouldn't take him straight home. I'd also make him pay for nachos that he didn't eat.


That and booster seats give me the hebegebees...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We signed up for jiffy, figured what the hay.

Liking the long range!


----------



## cet

got an email from the golf course. They're reopening on Friday.


----------



## grandview

cet;2067352 said:


> got an email from the golf course. They're reopening on Friday.


Does your nurse like golfing this time of year?


----------



## cet

grandview;2067355 said:


> Does your nurse like golfing this time of year?


In my dreams my nurse doesn't look like that.
I think she works in maternity . Fathers love to bring in chocolates for the nurses.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;2067348 said:


> We signed up for jiffy,
> 
> Is that popcorn?


----------



## Hysert

redclifford;2067302 said:


> Let's see the new striker, how do you like it so far


Do show some pics Chad


----------



## LuckyPlower

Mr.Markus;2067306 said:


> That and booster seats give me the hebegebees...


uh oh, I got three baby seats across the back of my truck... want to take them for breakfast one day?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Are they paying...? I could use a break from the mooches...


----------



## Hysert

Wow leafs sent bernier to the minors?? Must be nice to collect 4million to play house league... I'm a goalie too? I would kill to sit on the bench as a backup for even 500k


----------



## LuckyPlower

They pay with laughter and colouring the placemats for you to enjoy.... just like JDD i'm sure.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Does anyone know the name of the company that make snow pushers and blades that are grey or black in color? Ive gotten their flyer a couple of times but cant find their website to save my life. Possibly a family connection to Horst but im not 100% sure.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

AMI? http://amisnowblades.com/

this is a deal for someone who wants to drive to meaford

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...er/1122199476?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

MIDTOWNPC;2067641 said:


> AMI? http://amisnowblades.com/
> 
> this is a deal for someone who wants to drive to meaford
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...er/1122199476?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


That's the one! Thanks


----------



## SHAWZER

MIDTOWNPC;2067641 said:


> AMI? http://amisnowblades.com/
> 
> this is a deal for someone who wants to drive to meaford
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...er/1122199476?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


 Who would ever want to drive to Meaford ??.....


----------



## DeVries

wheel loader seems to be a decent deal, not sure how good the Hyundia's are though.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHAWZER;2067739 said:


> Who would ever want to drive to Meaford ??.....


pack a lunch thats for sure, and a v plow


----------



## edgeair

SHAWZER;2067739 said:


> Who would ever want to drive to Meaford ??.....


Mike Holmes apparently....


----------



## JD Dave

LuckyPlower;2067470 said:


> uh oh, I got three baby seats across the back of my truck... want to take them for breakfast one day?


I did the three child seat thing for to long. We're down to one now and a booster. Life is good. Lol


----------



## JD Dave

AMI are just Horst blades painted a different colour I think.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;2066666 said:


> For sale Salt dogg 2.25 yard spreader, 6" auger with big spinner and auger motors not like the 2 yard model, 2 years old, new controller in January, fits in a short bed pickup, lady driven $4500


bump to the top....


----------



## SHAWZER

MIDTOWNPC;2067800 said:


> pack a lunch thats for sure, and a v plow


Bring a good used Toro single stage blower too , mine was stolen last night out of my container . Looking for another one ....:angry:


----------



## schrader

That sucks people steal everything now, never used to worry about that stuff around here.


----------



## SHAWZER

They busted padlocks on 2 containers , owner of store is checking his cameras . This is the second time in 3 weeks .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Friend of mine set up these cheap little rape wistles on his container. They are loud, and scare the crap out of you, as well as attract attention. You can only turn them off by putting the tiny pin back in. http://www.amazon.com/Safeguard-Activator-Personal-Emergency-Panic/dp/B002OOQ2P2


----------



## LuckyPlower

JD Dave;2067837 said:


> I did the three child seat thing for to long. We're down to one now and a booster. Life is good. Lol


lol, I hear boosters are nice.... one day. If we have anymore I might have to buy a short bus.


----------



## Hysert

SHAWZER;2068018 said:


> They busted padlocks on 2 containers , owner of store is checking his cameras . This is the second time in 3 weeks .


Yikes that sucks.. camera shot is probably gonna piss u off more!! Good luck!!!


----------



## LuckyPlower

Shawzer that sucks, Hope the cameras work out.

So I bought a 2.5 fisher poly salter this year, my first of this type of salter. I have a rookie question... how do you fill pails? turn spinner off and run the auger and just let it over flow?

I'm use to just scooping out of the dump.


----------



## Hysert

LuckyPlower;2068077 said:


> Shawzer that sucks, Hope the cameras work out.
> 
> So I bought a 2.5 fisher poly salter this year, my first of this type of salter. I have a rookie question... how do you fill pails? turn spinner off and run the auger and just let it over flow?
> 
> I'm use to just scooping out of the dump.


I just remove the spinner shoot and drag the bin over and turn it on


----------



## Mr.Markus

is it a big pita to remove the spinner on yours?


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;2068081 said:


> is it a big pita to remove the spinner on yours?


Na... ours is on the lowest position so it's easy


----------



## Mr.Markus

When spinners were more complicated to remove we modded the shaft by cutting it, drilling holes in each half then a pipe slid over and bolted to one end and a trailer pin in the other. Pull the pin and it fell apart. Quick and easy.


----------



## Hysert

Lucky.. here's a shot of ours.. I've added various pieces of aluminum to kept the salt where we need it and off the truck


----------



## Triple L

LuckyPlower;2068077 said:


> Shawzer that sucks, Hope the cameras work out.
> 
> So I bought a 2.5 fisher poly salter this year, my first of this type of salter. I have a rookie question... how do you fill pails? turn spinner off and run the auger and just let it over flow?
> 
> I'm use to just scooping out of the dump.


I just turn the spinner off and run the auger till I have enough salt then scoop it up with buckets / shovell


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER;2067913 said:


> Bring a good used Toro single stage blower too , mine was stolen last night out of my container . Looking for another one ....:angry:


That sucks, even if they get caught you won't likely see your stuff again, and you definitely wouldn't see it this season, it'd be sitting in an evidence locker.

I was in Waterloo last week and Meetz Small Engines had a ton of Toro blowers in stock, not particularly close for you but I would suspect it's the same with most dealers. No snow makes for poor sales and lots of inventory.


----------



## SHAWZER

Not in a big hurry to replace it , may look at new and buying better locks today.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;2066666 said:


> For sale Salt dogg 2.25 yard spreader, 6" auger with big spinner and auger motors not like the 2 yard model, 2 years old, new controller in January, fits in a short bed pickup, lady driven $4500





Triple L;2067887 said:


> bump to the top....


I should mention, this salter can be seen running in full operation at JD Dave's house... he bought it but then decided because his truck said "Denali" on the door he couldn't put a 2" hole thru the firewall of his truck for the wiring harness 

So it is now for sale again


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;2068447 said:


> I should mention, this salter can be seen running in full operation at JD Dave's house... he bought it but then decided because his truck said "Denali" on the door he couldn't put a 2" hole thru the firewall of his truck for the wiring harness
> 
> So it is now for sale again


 That and my truck new truck is suppose to be delivered to dealer today.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;2068504 said:


> That and my truck new truck is suppose to be delivered to dealer today.


Awesome can't wait to see it... still not sure the rear spread was the right direction to go


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;2068597 said:


> Awesome can't wait to see it... still not sure the rear spread was the right direction to go


You really need to come out with me some morning and see how nice it is salting with a front spread. My only problem with them is the truck takes a beating. I was using rear spreads when you were still in your dads ball sack.


----------



## BC Handyman

Hello all from the west, it's definitely winter here, just coming out of a week long -10 to -20 temps, only had a couple snows sofar. How all you Ontariarians doing?


----------



## SHAWZER

Everything is green here , plus temps. , ski hills closed , pretty quiet . Soon enough we will be whining about old man winter .....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Quoted 2 lawns yesterday...went change the oil on the backhoe and blew a fuel line while it was warming up...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;2068670 said:


> Quoted 2 lawns yesterday...went change the oil on the backhoe and blew a fuel line while it was warming up...


sounds like winter


----------



## Hysert

JD Dave;2068627 said:


> You really need to come out with me some morning and see how nice it is salting with a front spread. My only problem with them is the truck takes a beating. I was using rear spreads when you were still in your dads ball sack.


Front spread??? Please educate me


----------



## LuckyPlower

Is the Denali like the Platinum model by Ford? I don't know my luxury trucks.


----------



## LuckyPlower

BC Handyman;2068651 said:


> Hello all from the west, it's definitely winter here, just coming out of a week long -10 to -20 temps, only had a couple snows sofar. How all you Ontariarians doing?


Took a nap this afternoon, I feel amazing.


----------



## Hysert

LuckyPlower;2068723 said:


> Is the Denali like the Platinum model by Ford? I don't know my luxury trucks.


Its only the Cadillac of trucks... best of the best...


----------



## LuckyPlower

Hysert;2068091 said:


> Lucky.. here's a shot of ours.. I've added various pieces of aluminum to kept the salt where we need it and off the truck


I'll have to play around with ours and see what it can do. hopefully not a big pain.... Or just do what Triple L said.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert;2068715 said:


> Front spread??? Please educate me


They unload at the mid point as a 2 way box...and you don't lose your steering...
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-trucks...ck/1121995219?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;2068739 said:


> They unload at the mid point as a 2 way box...and you don't lose your steering...
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-trucks...ck/1121995219?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Oh right.. sorry thought something totally different..


----------



## Hysert

LuckyPlower;2068734 said:


> I'll have to play around with ours and see what it can do. hopefully not a big pain.... Or just do what Triple L said.


Its not a pain at all.. remove the spinner, place you salt bin/wheel barrow/bucket etc.. under the canveyor and press the on button.. within 3mins ur full... I assume you have it on a dump body or flatbed... just trying to make life easy pal..


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Hysert;2068715 said:


> Front spread??? Please educate me


We'll assume that he means a spreader-equipped truck with the spinner just behind the left back corner of the cab. These can be the Ontario-style front/back dump, a V-box or a 4-season side-dump box with the centre track running from back to front and a transverse track at the front of the box carrying the salt to the spinner. Owning all three styles, we find that the V- and side-dump boxes are best because the weight stays distributed over both axles (until you run out, of course).

Here's a nice model: http://www.w-cote.com/en/products/25-beu900.html
We just bought one of these: http://www.tenco.ca/produits.php?parent_id=1&id=13&lg=en


----------



## Hysert

Landcare - Mont;2068753 said:


> We'll assume that he means a spreader-equipped truck with the spinner just behind the left back corner of the cab. These can be the Ontario-style front/back dump, a V-box or a 4-season side-dump box with the centre track running from back to front and a transverse track at the front of the box carrying the salt to the spinner. Owning all three styles, we find that the V- and side-dump boxes are best because the weight stays distributed over both axles (until you run out, of course).
> 
> Here's a nice model: http://www.w-cote.com/en/products/25-beu900.html
> We just bought one of these: http://www.tenco.ca/produits.php?parent_id=1&id=13&lg=en


Nice unit!! Yes I know now... just was having a blond moment on the terminology "front spread"


----------



## LuckyPlower

Hysert;2068750 said:


> Its not a pain at all.. remove the spinner, place you salt bin/wheel barrow/bucket etc.. under the canveyor and press the on button.. within 3mins ur full... I assume you have it on a dump body or flatbed... just trying to make life easy pal..


I'll do that, I appreciate your advice. yes 550 dump body.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Dave...did your semi get recalled...?lol
http://www.cnbc.com/2015/12/03/peterbuilt-recalls-semis-that-go-faster-than-tires-can-handle.html


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;2068765 said:


> Dave...did your semi get recalled...?lol
> http://www.cnbc.com/2015/12/03/peterbuilt-recalls-semis-that-go-faster-than-tires-can-handle.html


That's funny.


----------



## Hysert

Hey guys anyone ever used the snow thrower attachment for echo pas system... seems to throw it pritty good and rather fast? But it's only 15inch wide... 

https://youtu.be/DVpbAz5h7CE


----------



## Triple L

Hysert;2069314 said:


> Hey guys anyone ever used the snow thrower attachment for echo pas system... seems to throw it pritty good and rather fast? But it's only 15inch wide...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the echo system interchange with stihl? I think it would be cook hooked onto a fs130 or something big


----------



## SHAWZER

Trying to figure out what cook hooked is ?? .........


----------



## Mr.Markus

They can't be cook hooked together with the stihl. Although I'm sure the attachments are pretty much the same. The cables have different hookups. Stihl is a better product. I have both and have worn out the plastic cable linkage on the echo


----------



## Triple L

SHAWZER;2069427 said:


> Trying to figure out what cook hooked is ?? .........


LOL frigging android... I use my tablet every now and then and can't stand how bad the auto correct is and how hard it is to use... I am a BlackBerry guy through and through...

It should say it would be "cool hooked onto a stihl" lol

Thanks Mark, sucks they can't interchange


----------



## Hysert

SHAWZER;2069427 said:


> Trying to figure out what cook hooked is ?? .........


Me too  lol... my Echo PAS has been great! I think it's like 16yrs old now, pritty sure it's so old it wasn't called PAS yet..


----------



## Mr.Markus

If you have the old grey one the newer one is better (more power) and will fit all your attachments. Echo also has that promotion of a free snowthrower attachment when you buy the power unit on now.


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;2069458 said:


> If you have the old grey one the newer one is better (more power) and will fit all your attachments. Echo also has that promotion of a free sowthrower attachment when you buy the power unit on now.


Ya it's the Grey one... seems to run all the attachments just fine?? Think it's 28cc.. it's definitely heavier then the new ones... are local dealer had a sno throw last winter and said it actually works pritty good??? Seen the promo this week also.. think it retails for $169ish


----------



## Mr.Markus

I think if you sweep it like with a shovel it'll do a decent job and be easier than a shovel, but the YouTube vids have some pretty lame shovelers that I would just fire...


----------



## schrader

Ill take a fog advisory over a snow squall warning any day. Beautiful day here almost nice enough to get the motorcycle out again.


----------



## Hysert

schrader;2069668 said:


> Ill take a fog advisory over a snow squall warning any day. Beautiful day here almost nice enough to get the motorcycle out again.


I took the spyder out yesterday for an hr..


----------



## schrader

I was thinking about it this afternoon but there is a lot of sand on the roads here and I just bought a brand new Kawasaki Concours 14 and Im a little over protective.


----------



## Hysert

schrader;2069693 said:


> I was thinking about it this afternoon but there is a lot of sand on the roads here and I just bought a brand new Kawasaki Concours 14 and Im a little over protective.


Nice bike!!! Nothing like a go fast couch!!!


----------



## G.Landscape

LuckyPlower;2068077 said:


> Shawzer that sucks, Hope the cameras work out.
> 
> So I bought a 2.5 fisher poly salter this year, my first of this type of salter. I have a rookie question... how do you fill pails? turn spinner off and run the auger and just let it over flow?
> 
> I'm use to just scooping out of the dump.


This was a creative solution designed by one of our guys, we use this mainly to fill salt bins on site which is very helpful and fast! Not sure how the fisher ones work but this saved us a tone of time last year, not great for filling one bucket as you have to remove the spinner head and swap this but other than that its perfect! Turned a 2 man operation of filling salt bins into a 1 man in half the time.


----------



## Triple L

pretty innovative idea....


----------



## spencers

you guys are so lucky your getting snow. I wish Utah would get lots of snow on the valley floors soon. I don't want another repeat of winter like last year.


----------



## SHAWZER

2 small storms a few weeks ago ,everything green and plus temps in the forecast.


----------



## redclifford

Spot salted a few puddles so far. Last year we had 3 full pushes,7 full salts and 3spot salts by November 30


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*tractors*

I had the tractors undercoated so a few of them were in the same place. Had to take a pic.

its really hard to get them all in one place at the same time.


----------



## schrader

Looking good Dean, you don't do your own under coating? Where do you find room to store all your stuff seems like your equipment list is always growing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nice...is that your new shop?


----------



## Triple L

New pickup too?


----------



## Hysert

Nice shop dean... should be filled in no time.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

That is not my shop or my pickup but both would be welcomed additions in the near future. I will say both people must have good taste 

That is the neighbor next to the place that did some work for me.
I didn't do my own undercoating this year. In the past I have sprayed fluid film but this year I decided to try something else at a local shop. He has been good to me with other jobs so I thought I would pass on the work. All the machines in the picture cost $650 to coat and the place is only a few blocks away. He also used a creeping rust inhibitor which I think gets in more places then the fluid film ever did. 

The only problem I have had is that this year we had a few signs of mice. The tractors sit outside and I start them up all the time and run them. I will one day have a shop to park them in. That is not the whole fleet there are bobcats, more tractors and even a truck or two but they are already onsite. I have grown alot in the last few years. I find it hard finding workers who understand commitment


----------



## Hysert

I'm a believer in oil spray too!! Friend owns a Krown, 4 hoists 7 guys and a secretary, shes on phones and prep, driving the cars around back and wraping the seats and steering wheels.. 6 days a week for 5 months. Probably 100 cars a day.. I was there 2 weeks ago getting are stuff done.. watching him and his crew is amazing!!! He Takes the summers off from April till September, and his 2 lead guys do the summer work details etc....


----------



## DeVries

I've heard from a local R.V shop that when you store something put bounce sheets in the vehicle or tea bags. Bounce sheets give off a scent that the mice don't like and tea bags absorb any smell that attract the mice. I've done the bounce sheets to my tractors and have never had an issue before even though I know the shop my tractors are stored in has mice.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Hysert;2070275 said:


> I'm a believer in oil spray too!! Friend owns a Krown, 4 hoists 7 guys and a secretary, shes on phones and prep, driving the cars around back and wraping the seats and steering wheels.. 6 days a week for 5 months. Probably 100 cars a day.. I was there 2 weeks ago getting are stuff done.. watching him and his crew is amazing!!! He Takes the summers off from April till September, and his 2 lead guys do the summer work details etc....


Me aswell. Ive always had Krown do it but for the first time had Profleet come and spray all our trucks and equipment onsite as taking it down to Krown was becoming to time consuming. They did a great job for a good price and all on a Sunday so didn't affect any of our crews going out.


----------



## cet

DeVries;2070481 said:


> I've heard from a local R.V shop that when you store something put bounce sheets in the vehicle or tea bags. Bounce sheets give off a scent that the mice don't like and tea bags absorb any smell that attract the mice. I've done the bounce sheets to my tractors and have never had an issue before even though I know the shop my tractors are stored in has mice.


I have 60 bounce sheets in my trailer. Last year I bought this product called mouse out, I'm sure it's a rebranded product but I spray the underside of my trailer. This spring I had no mice.
I also have bounce sheets in my loader and all the trucks. I can think of worse smells and it seems to work.


----------



## JD Dave

If you know you have mice put bait stations around yard or building. Our bait stations need constantly filled.


----------



## Hysert

Bounce eh??? My wife is gonna be pi$$ed... lol


----------



## JD Dave

You can buy pails of Krown for not much more then $200 from a dealer. I was buying Fluid Film for $135 USD and noticed it seems to stay on longer. We really did like the Krown though also. What we didn't like was other people apply it. The most important places to spray are the hardest to reach. It's also good to lift hoods and take battery box covers off. An average tractor and blade takes close to 3 L. We just spray tractors as we service them. We change all filters on tractors every fall along with every vehicle we own. That way we know everything gets done once a year. It's a little overkill but hydraulic and fuel filters do funny things when it's minus 20.


----------



## grandview

Might sound funny, but spray FF along your shop floor inside and out. Mice don't like it for some reason.I do this around my shed and not even one mouse turd in there.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Ive done the bounce sheets and the mice still come for a visit.
I have been told to use peppermint oil.

The electronic buzzer mouse things work but you have to have power

I just bought this for my garage.
http://www.victorpest.com/victor-multi-kill-electronic-mouse-trap-m260


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;2070511 said:


> I also have bounce sheets in my loader and all the trucks. I can think of worse smells and it seems to work.


Is that for the mice or because you have been driving Jd home after the wings and


----------



## Hysert

We were getting moles in the house last yr??? I would throw it back outside and within 20mins I see another run by WTF?? So I thru him out again and followed? Followed it to a nickel size hole MFR... lol.. PL premium fixed that!!!


----------



## SHAWZER

Good day , Eating pizza , drinking beer , watching tv and keeping a small fire going in wood stove . Not in that order ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

Congress badges... https://reg.conexsys.com/lo/congress16/default.htm?cc=conncbv


----------



## LuckyPlower

G.Landscape;2070014 said:


> This was a creative solution designed by one of our guys, we use this mainly to fill salt bins on site which is very helpful and fast! Not sure how the fisher ones work but this saved us a tone of time last year, not great for filling one bucket as you have to remove the spinner head and swap this but other than that its perfect! Turned a 2 man operation of filling salt bins into a 1 man in half the time.


very nice. good thinking. patten pending I assume lol


----------



## LuckyPlower

MIDTOWNPC;2070103 said:


> I had the tractors undercoated so a few of them were in the same place. Had to take a pic.
> 
> its really hard to get them all in one place at the same time.


You just need a blue one in there.


----------



## JD Dave

LuckyPlower;2071388 said:


> You just need a blue one in there.


He wants to drive them not fix them.


----------



## Hysert

Thanks markus!! Anyone going to LO?? Most importantly anyone going for wings and beer afterwards??


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's kinda far out to ask weather wise, ask again the week of.


----------



## Grassman09

Are there any local shops that do DPF deletes and ECM programming on class 7 trucks?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2071458 said:


> It's kinda far out to ask weather wise, ask again the week of.


If this keeps up I might be busy, golfing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I was mulching my back yard flower beds yesterday, getting rid of some mulch...
Can't say I've ever done that in Dec.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

This Weather is great! So much spare time to get stuff ready. Just finished making 9000 gallons of brine. Much nicer to do a 10* then -10*!


----------



## SHAWZER

More cold pizza and beer today......Thumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;2071582 said:


> Are there any local shops that do DPF deletes and ECM programming on class 7 trucks?


What motor is in it?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Along these lines, does anyone know someone who can program a bullydog tuner? I swear mine is doing nothing


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;2071458 said:


> It's kinda far out to ask weather wise, ask again the week of.


Oh ya right... sorry this weather has me barley lifting my head to look outside at 2 am...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Lynden-Jeff;2071671 said:


> This Weather is great! So much spare time to get stuff ready. Just finished making 9000 gallons of brine. Much nicer to do a 10* then -10*!


I just looked at your website. The landscape pics you have are really nice.
Those are some nice stripes.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;2071688 said:


> What motor is in it?


Paccar engine


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;2071721 said:


> Paccar engine


Sounds like you bought a new truck?


----------



## redclifford

Lynden-Jeff;2071671 said:


> This Weather is great! So much spare time to get stuff ready. Just finished making 9000 gallons of brine. Much nicer to do a 10* then -10*!


Great pictures on your site,

Do you have a pre wetting system on your salter? I was thinking of trying it out on some of my sidewalks this year


----------



## LuckyPlower

Cheques are coming in without any angry notes about lack of snow... as nice as it is I could use a nice run though, more so for our new places.

Trying to keep the guys busy, might look into making our own treated.


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;2071721 said:


> Paccar engine


More then likely yes. I know the bigger ones can be but not exactly sure what size you have. Guessing it's a 9L.


----------



## schrader

Cant believe how warm the weather is lately, not looking like much snow in the forecast. I have salaried staff that Haven't worked in two weeks, but there just isn't anything going on and I know when the weather does turn they will be there when I need them. Guess this is what retirement is like, I could get used to this.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;2071721 said:


> Paccar engine


http://www.ecmperformance.com/

Send the computer out and away you go


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;2071736 said:


> Sounds like you bought a new truck?


New to me it would be.

Not sure about sending the ECM out.Ft Lauderdale Florida isn't too local. lol


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;2072317 said:


> New to me it would be.
> 
> Not sure about sending the ECM out.Ft Lauderdale Florida isn't too local. lol


Don't there's local places, text me tomorrow and I'll give you the name as I can't remember it off hand.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;2072317 said:


> New to me it would be.
> 
> Not sure about sending the ECM out.Ft Lauderdale Florida isn't too local. lol


Let's see some pics of this thing!!! Did you trade in the 5500?
Are you having trouble with the emissions equipment already or just want to delete it before you have problems


----------



## cet

JD Dave;2072326 said:


> Don't there's local places, text me tomorrow and I'll give you the name as I can't remember it off hand.


Are you up doing site checks or changing diapers?


----------



## JD Dave

cet;2072363 said:


> Are you up doing site checks or changing diapers?


I was putting my little guy to bed and I passed out for a couple hours and when I woke up he was laying on top of me so I moved him into his crib and then I couldn't go back to sleep.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;2072422 said:


> I was putting my little guy to bed and I passed out for a couple hours and when I woke up he was laying on top of me so I moved him into his crib and then I couldn't go back to sleep.


I hear this is exactly what happened at RG's stag....


----------



## Hysert

At a job this week, I would expect using this weather as a nice bonus. This guy was hauling corn or something? Using a JCB monster lol?? Absolutely flying, it was amazing!! 60 maybe 70kph... ive never seen one live besides YouTube!! JD?? You guys haul like that too...


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

MIDTOWNPC;2071711 said:


> I just looked at your website. The landscape pics you have are really nice.
> Those are some nice stripes.


Thanks! The pictures are kind of old but we have some beautiful sites where its a nice clean canvas for some awesome stripping.



redclifford;2071738 said:


> Great pictures on your site,
> 
> Do you have a pre wetting system on your salter? I was thinking of trying it out on some of my sidewalks this year


We do, both salters are sprayed at the spinner. The 550 has a small tank for prewetting which is usually straight calcium chloride and a separate 500 gallon tank for direct spray which is usually 90/10 brine calcium mix. Last year when it was extremely cold we used straight calcium to burn off the hardpack in some of our lots but that's really the only time we have used straight calcium. So far the liquids have helped cut back our salt a fair bit.


----------



## chachi1984

Lynden-Jeff;2072480 said:


> Thanks! The pictures are kind of old but we have some beautiful sites where its a nice clean canvas for some awesome stripping.
> 
> We do, both salters are sprayed at the spinner. The 550 has a small tank for prewetting which is usually straight calcium chloride and a separate 500 gallon tank for direct spray which is usually 90/10 brine calcium mix. Last year when it was extremely cold we used straight calcium to burn off the hardpack in some of our lots but that's really the only time we have used straight calcium. So far the liquids have helped cut back our salt a fair bit.


have you ever thought of getting loads of thawrox , its pre treated already


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;2072462 said:


> I hear this is exactly what happened at RG's stag....


Pretty much, except Chad was a little scared sleeping with me so he left all his clothes on and slept on top of covers. Uncle Dean paid for the room.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;2072767 said:


> Pretty much, except Chad was a little scared sleeping with me so he left all his clothes on and slept on top of covers. Uncle Dean paid for the room.


When is Chad's stag


----------



## JD Dave

Hysert;2072463 said:


> At a job this week, I would expect using this weather as a nice bonus. This guy was hauling corn or something? Using a JCB monster lol?? Absolutely flying, it was amazing!! 60 maybe 70kph... ive never seen one live besides YouTube!! JD?? You guys haul like that too...


There's a few guys using tractors around here but we use trucks. We haul a lot of grain to the Hamilton Port year round so the trucks suit us better.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Lynden what mowers are you using


----------



## GMC Driver

Final equipment pic before they head out on site next week. Only the Case skidsteer and the mini-ex stay home for the winter.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yay Kubota...I like the case skip too..


----------



## Triple L

GMC Driver;2072788 said:


> Final equipment pic before they head out on site next week. Only the Case skidsteer and the mini-ex stay home for the winter.


What size plows do you put on the little Kubotas? How's the K connect held up? Looks like just one is K connect?

Ps dean, hopefully Chad's stag wount be for a few years, I still have lots more toys to buy, boats and bikes... not gonna be like all my friends who sold all their toys when they got married... just picked up my first toy this year and haven't even been able to ride it yet lol


----------



## GMC Driver

First one with K-connect this year - the 3rd 6060 with the blower on the front. No time on it yet, so we'll wait and see. It looks fairly stout though.

The other 2 6060s with the HLA mounts use 8' boxes that can be run on the front or 3PTH (they are on the back in the pic). They are used to pull driveways in HOAs, but the box can be put on the fron quickly to help out with roads, parking areas as needed.

http://hlasnow.com/blades/3500.php and then click on the 3PTH pull mount.


----------



## Hysert

GMC Driver;2072788 said:


> Final equipment pic before they head out on site next week. Only the Case skidsteer and the mini-ex stay home for the winter.


Nice stuff... think I seen your one tone at bergs a few weeks back when I was picking up our box... how do you like the ex? Is it a kx40 or u55


----------



## GMC Driver

Hysert;2072800 said:


> Nice stuff... think I seen your one tone at bergs a few weeks back when I was picking up our box... how do you like the ex? Is it a kx40 or u55


Lol - our truck at Bergs is like the 5-0 at the donut shop, or JD Dave in the drive-thru.

KX-040. I don't remember how we ever did without one. It is (one) of the best additions to our fleet, has really opened a bunch of new opportunities and makes our regular work so much easier. See the link for some pics of a rock job we just wrapped up. Would have been a lot more difficult without the mini-ex.

https://www.facebook.com/LakesideLandscapeInc/


----------



## Hysert

GMC Driver;2072806 said:


> Lol - our truck at Bergs is like the 5-0 at the donut shop, or JD Dave in the drive-thru.
> 
> KX-040. I don't remember how we ever did without one. It is (one) of the best additions to our fleet, has really opened a bunch of new opportunities and makes our regular work so much easier. See the link for some pics of a rock job we just wrapped up. Would have been a lot more difficult without the mini-ex.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/LakesideLandscapeInc/


Lmao.. Jeff and Dave are great guys!! Can't believe how much Jeffs son looks like him! Lol... I'm in the market for a ex too.. think it's time to part ways with the L39. Thanks and all the best!!


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;2072768 said:


> When is Chad's stag


He just bought her flowers and made a candle light dinner so not sure what he did wrong this time. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

No snow might mean a "shotgun " stag....


----------



## Triple L

Can't a guy just be nice every once in a while... geez lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Wwwhhhhpppshhhhh!


----------



## SHAWZER

Wet , dark day . Thunderstorm just rolled past and my shop dusk to dawn light has been on since 2:30 pm ....


----------



## schrader

They put my favourite word back in the forecast for the weekend calling for snow squalls here. Guess it couldn't last forever.


----------



## SHAWZER

Which weather site are you using ?


----------



## schrader

EC seems the most accurate here for the lake effect. Weather Network just updated there forecast a few hours before the squalls start.


----------



## SHAWZER

Wait and see is all we can do . Prediction will change 5 times before then ...


----------



## Hysert

15° for us tmr... plus temps for the next few weeks... gonna be awhile before any snow sticks down here.. the ground temps are still up thr...


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;2072345 said:


> Let's see some pics of this thing!!! Did you trade in the 5500?
> Are you having trouble with the emissions equipment already or just want to delete it before you have problems


Browsing at the moment. More of a preventative thing. The brand of truck Ive been looking at all seem to have the rear axle pretty far back to the rear of the truck. Spreads the weight to the front axle more and bigger turning radius. Not ideal for tight work.

Id get rid of the 5500 in the spring maybe CET will want it. Looking for a truck that can haul my Cat 420 possibly. One I'm looking at has glad hands out back.


----------



## Grassman09

schrader;2073562 said:


> EC seems the most accurate here for the lake effect. Weather Network just updated there forecast a few hours before the squalls start.


Lake effect rain showers maybe...


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;2073896 said:


> Browsing at the moment. More of a preventative thing. The brand of truck Ive been looking at all seem to have the rear axle pretty far back to the rear of the truck. Spreads the weight to the front axle more and bigger turning radius. Not ideal for tight work.
> 
> Id get rid of the 5500 in the spring maybe CET will want it. Looking for a truck that can haul my Cat 420 possibly. One I'm looking at has glad hands out back.


If a 5500 can't tow your backhoe I don't know what will, i wouldn't hesitate to pull that with my 1 ton, in fact I'd probably be legal pulling it with a 1 ton


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Site checking??? Haha


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;2073936 said:


> Site checking??? Haha


No, just plow life... wake up every morning, without an alarm even in the summer at midnight and 2am like clockwork


----------



## SHAWZER

Wow , I thought that only happens to us older guys ......


----------



## cet

Grassman09;2073896 said:


> Browsing at the moment. More of a preventative thing. The brand of truck Ive been looking at all seem to have the rear axle pretty far back to the rear of the truck. Spreads the weight to the front axle more and bigger turning radius. Not ideal for tight work.
> 
> Id get rid of the 5500 in the spring maybe CET will want it. Looking for a truck that can haul my Cat 420 possibly. One I'm looking at has glad hands out back.


I already have 2 plow trucks parked this winter(hard to call it winter yet).


----------



## Hysert

cet;2073961 said:


> I already have 2 plow trucks parked this winter(hard to call it winter yet).


CET... I'm just heading out to play 9 holes before the rain comes this aft.. WTF it's December right


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;2073939 said:


> No, just plow life... wake up every morning, without an alarm even in the summer at midnight and 2am like clockwork


If your getting up twice a night at this age I don't want to think the way you'll be when your Cet's age.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;2073927 said:


> If a 5500 can't tow your backhoe I don't know what will, i wouldn't hesitate to pull that with my 1 ton, in fact I'd probably be legal pulling it with a 1 ton


LOL thats nuts. It weights in at 21'000lbs or pretty close to that. I wanted to get some mafia blocks hauled. Friend of a friend goose neck trailer on a single axle international with air brakes. He has a drop deck trailer version of mine I can haul 4 blocks (4 k each) and be legal for the trailer gvwr he can only haul 3.


----------



## cet

Hysert;2074038 said:


> CET... I'm just heading out to play 9 holes before the rain comes this aft.. WTF it's December right


I played Fri and Sat. Maybe tomorrow.

Chad will be retired by my age.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;2074116 said:


> LOL thats nuts. It weights in at 21'000lbs or pretty close to that. I wanted to get some mafia blocks hauled. Friend of a friend goose neck trailer on a single axle international with air brakes. He has a drop deck trailer version of mine I can haul 4 blocks (4 k each) and be legal for the trailer gvwr he can only haul 3.


I bet it's less then 17,000 lbs

http://www.ritchiespecs.com/specification?type=Construc&category=Loader+Backhoe&make=Caterpillar&model=420D&modelid=104680

http://www.tractordata.com/backhoe-loader/000/0/1/17-caterpillar-420d.html

You can put at least 5 or 6 blocks on, this is reminding me of how I tuned the cops out in Stratford this summer, grade 5 guys, levers and fulcrums... it's behind a single axle 33k truck you can have at least 8k tung weight, the truck carrys alot of the weight too, it's not all on the trailer axles... as long as your not overweight on the hitch itself and the truck or trailer axles or tires... the cops just look dumb founded then then say no we meant the vehicle as a whole, oh well in that case my 1 ton pickup is registered for 34,000 lbs... 20k on the trailer and 14 on the truck, they said OK have a good day


----------



## Mr.Markus

Holy moisture...where did that come from?


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;2074219 said:


> I bet it's less then 17,000 lbs
> 
> http://www.ritchiespecs.com/specification?type=Construc&category=Loader+Backhoe&make=Caterpillar&model=420D&modelid=104680
> 
> http://www.tractordata.com/backhoe-loader/000/0/1/17-caterpillar-420d.html
> 
> You can put at least 5 or 6 blocks on, this is reminding me of how I tuned the cops out in Stratford this summer, grade 5 guys, levers and fulcrums... it's behind a single axle 33k truck you can have at least 8k tung weight, the truck carrys alot of the weight too, it's not all on the trailer axles... as long as your not overweight on the hitch itself and the truck or trailer axles or tires... the cops just look dumb founded then then say no we meant the vehicle as a whole, oh well in that case my 1 ton pickup is registered for 34,000 lbs... 20k on the trailer and 14 on the truck, they said OK have a good day


Says the guy who wants to buy a real truck. Lol


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;2074407 said:


> Says the guy who wants to buy a real truck. Lol


The only reason I really want it is for hauling off salt, everything else a 1 ton is sufficient enough for the most part

I hauled off 4 mafia blocks with a srw pickup and 14k trailer back in my younger days


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;2074419 said:


> The only reason I really want it is for hauling off salt, everything else a 1 ton is sufficient enough for the most part
> 
> I hauled off 4 mafia blocks with a srw pickup and 14k trailer back in my younger days


Real trucks have air brakes.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;2074394 said:


> Holy moisture...where did that come from?


......... 
Depends?


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;2074434 said:


> .........
> Depends?


Us old guys get excited over some unexpected moisture.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

chachi1984;2072511 said:


> have you ever thought of getting loads of thawrox , its pre treated already


I have seen this product although never used it. If I remember correct its mostly treated with a Mag product which is extremely hard on wiring. Since we do a lot of direct liquid app we have all the liquid available already so just makes more sense to have the prewet systems.



MIDTOWNPC;2072770 said:


> Lynden what mowers are you using


Just switched to Scag mowers two years ago. Most of the lines on our site are Bobcat mowers but the Scags have even better stripes and a twice as durability.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;2074437 said:


> Us old guys get excited over some unexpected moisture.


It's never unexpected...just surprising sometimes



Triple L;2074419 said:


> The only reason I really want it is for hauling off salt, everything else a 1 ton is sufficient enough for the most part
> 
> I hauled off 4 mafia blocks with a srw pickup and 14k trailer back in my younger days


Do you mean for spreading salt or hauling it to store?


----------



## Triple L

For spreading salt


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Got my prototype UHMW Polyethylene Wideout wing cutting edges installed. If they preform well they should be cheaper then stock and at least twice as resistant to wear. All this warm weather is giving me time to do all the projects I never usually have time for!


----------



## Hysert

Lynden-Jeff;2074708 said:


> Got my prototype UHMW Polyethylene Wideout wing cutting edges installed. If they preform well they should be cheaper then stock and at least twice as resistant to wear. All this warm weather is giving me time to do all the projects I never usually have time for!


Im trying some new custom poly too.. however Falline edges are much cheaper then the OEM.. will be posting some pics as I'm widing are wideout 6" on each side


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Hysert;2074712 said:


> Im trying some new custom poly too.. however Falline edges are much cheaper then the OEM.. will be posting some pics as I'm widing are wideout 6" on each side


Interesting, would definitely like to see pics. Mine are almost identical to fall line but milled in Canada so most likely much cheaper without the 30% exchange and duty. Even ordering from strobes and more is questionable, my $700 order was over $900 plus $250 in duty and taxes. May have to find more local products.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have used www.mega-tech.com they used to have a Milton location but I think they have downsized to 3 locations across Canada. They had good prices in 2007 when I used them last, worth a shot to contact.


----------



## Hysert

Lynden-Jeff;2074722 said:


> Interesting, would definitely like to see pics. Mine are almost identical to fall line but milled in Canada so most likely much cheaper without the 30% exchange and duty. Even ordering from strobes and more is questionable, my $700 order was over $900 plus $250 in duty and taxes. May have to find more local products.


Just heading to a friend's machine shop to mill them. He supplied the poly too will let you know how much my poly was.. mine are 22" long


----------



## schrader

Nice little streamer coming off the bay here, no one called for that, was getting used to this not working for a living thing.


----------



## SHAWZER

Ground is white at my place , nothing in town .


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Lakes are MUCH warmer now then they were this time last year. Even if winter does show up I bet this will have a major moderating effect.


----------



## GMC Driver

Lynden-Jeff;2075581 said:


> Lakes are MUCH warmer now then they were this time last year. Even if winter does show up I bet this will have a major moderating effect.


Better hope the LE machine doesn't have you in it's sight...

We're gonna get it once the cold air makes it here.


----------



## chachi1984

Drove by a gmc dealership a while ago and noticed a new truck with western plow and salter. also saw a kijiji ad with a new dodge truck and plow. Does anyone know what they are offering or how it works.


----------



## DeVries

Hope to have a job in Huntsville wrapped up Friday. Been an awesome fall.

Owner is looking for someone to maintain the property starting in the spring. If there is anyone up there that is interested P.M me.


----------



## cet

GMC Driver;2075585 said:


> Better hope the LE machine doesn't have you in it's sight...
> 
> We're gonna get it once the cold air makes it here.


Well I wish it would hurry up, golfing in December just isn't right.


----------



## stone74

Thanks Colorado low turned Winnipeg into a winter wonder land....
Was so nice doing nothing for a month and a half now time to get to work, Winters definitely here now about 20cm and gonna be monster drifts out there as calling for 50km winds
What happened to Elnino and where did she go lol...


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;2075673 said:


> Hope to have a job in Huntsville wrapped up Friday. Been an awesome fall.
> 
> Owner is looking for someone to maintain the property starting in the spring. If there is anyone up there that is interested P.M me.


You can try Lakeside Landscaping in Dwight: http://lakesidelandscaping.ca/
He was a pretty good guy when we were up there a number of years ago.


----------



## SHAWZER

Waiting for this mystery snow storm , anywhere from 1cm to 15 cm ...:....


----------



## Hysert

-1 maybe I will put my long sleeve shirt back on today????


----------



## stone74

Feels like -25 here.....


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;2076645 said:


> Waiting for this mystery snow storm , anywhere from 1cm to 15 cm ...:....


Radar just blew up in the last hour, wait and see what tonight brings.


----------



## Jaynen

Looks like kw may get some snow tommorow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I just finished a quick salt run of the old age homes and open businesses. The pavement is melting it off but the wind will turn that wet pavement to ice quick, can't believe the cars in the ditch already...lol


----------



## Triple L

Just finished a salt run here, roads were absolutely crazy, even had cops asking me if I could salt some streets for them...

All I know is all the brake lines on the truck are good, when cars are doing donuts right in front of you going down little Hills the abs sure gets tested lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Im sure thats not all you know...people are stupid on the first snowfall.


----------



## Jaynen

First snow fall? Or first few hours of every snow fall? Looks like 3cms or so here.


----------



## ff1221

Hard pressed to call it a cm here, just enough to make it slippery!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ff1221;2077237 said:


> Hard pressed to call it a cm here, just enough to make it slippery!


If it can work for JD it can work for you


----------



## Jaynen

Ya about 1cm here. Turns out just my house is 3cm. Gonna be ine of those years.


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC;2077247 said:


> If it can work for JD it can work for you


Dean the funny man! 

Couple of wispy flakes here - no action required.


----------



## Hysert

Not even a flake ot puddle here.. .. off to go see Santa!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;2077247 said:


> If it can work for JD it can work for you


LOL. *1. The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.*


----------



## chachi1984

Dry in burlington /oakville. Just a little wet on lakeshore


----------



## SHAWZER

12 - 15 cm here and still snowing hard . Wet and slippery underneath , soon as you plow turns to ice .


----------



## schrader

That sucks only about 3-4cm here salt burned it off nice but keep getting hit with streamers.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;2077247 said:


> If it can work for JD it can work for you


I got nothing. LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I bet this shops at Don Mills is fun to Plow


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Company that does it does fairview mall, only two contracts, they are very good, and better be for what it pays!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I do the shoppers CIBC on the other side of the road and the two condo towers beside the shops


----------



## redclifford

If your referring to Fairview(Jerry)I'd have to say he's the best around here.


----------



## SHAWZER

I sent the rest of the snow to the southeast of me ....have fun ....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Company is called Avanti


----------



## grandview

SHAWZER;2077456 said:


> I sent the rest of the snow to the southeast of me ....have fun ....


But north of the boarder,please.


----------



## SHAWZER

Can not afford to send the snow across the border .......


----------



## Hysert

We do the festival of lights evert year in the falls.. just a drive thru with the family, donate $20 to the volunteers.. they were pounding the salt along the parkway from the mist!!! Beautiful display, it must take some serious hrs to put it all together


----------



## howesyouryard

QUOTE=MIDTOWNPC;2072770]Lynden what mowers are you using[/QUOTE]

What do you need mowers for Dean? 
Thought I was going to cut all your grass! Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

howesyouryard;2077576 said:


> QUOTE=MIDTOWNPC;2072770]Lynden what mowers are you using


What do you need mowers for Dean? 
Thought I was going to cut all your grass! Lol[/QUOTE]

Gotta make sure my own lawn has nice stripes
Mrs champ doesn't want anyone cutting my grass.

Nice salt run in Kingston 
Out of no where environment Canada issues a 5-10cm special weather statement. Only a dusting and salt worked good


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

MIDTOWNPC;2077643 said:


> What do you need mowers for Dean?
> Thought I was going to cut all your grass! Lol


Gotta make sure my own lawn has nice stripes
Mrs champ doesn't want anyone cutting my grass.

Nice salt run in Kingston 
Out of no where environment Canada issues a 5-10cm special weather statement. Only a dusting and salt worked good[/QUOTE]


----------



## SHAWZER

I think I read this somewhere before ..........


----------



## forbidden

Who was the idiot plow driver in Gravenhurst that got busted for DUI while in a plow truck?

http://www.muskokaregion.com/news-s...urst-ditch-charged-with-impaired-open-liquor/


----------



## cet

forbidden;2077792 said:


> Who was the idiot plow driver in Gravenhurst that got busted for DUI while in a plow truck?
> 
> http://www.muskokaregion.com/news-s...urst-ditch-charged-with-impaired-open-liquor/


Hard to believe his employer didn't know he had a problem.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Woops wrong thread...LOL


----------



## SHAWZER

Quack , Quack ... Have to dig out the rubber boots ....


----------



## schrader

Sure beats a foot of snow


----------



## Hysert

TWN saying 15° for Thursday... Cart paths only CET


----------



## cet

Hysert;2078542 said:


> TWN saying 15° for Thursday... Cart paths only CET


Carts are for the old or young. None of the guys I play with ride and the oldest is 74.
We have a lot of under 30 that ride.
I wonder if anywhere will be open. 15 is crazy.


----------



## Hysert

cet;2078554 said:


> Carts are for the old or young. None of the guys I play with ride and the oldest is 74.
> We have a lot of under 30 that ride.
> I wonder if anywhere will be open. 15 is crazy.


Haha... I walked once on a Saturday morning, ruined my whole day!!! Never again.. sorry I'm a wimp


----------



## cet

Hysert;2078558 said:


> Haha... I walked once on a Saturday morning, ruined my whole day!!! Never again.. sorry I'm a wimp


Lol.
When we go to WV in the spring we used to walk 36 a day. Now we walk the morning and ride the afternoon. We also carry in the morning.
My uncle is 91. He was still carrying at 80.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Bobcat dealer offers me $3500 for my toolcat on trade. Towards another toolcat with less hours 

YA no thanks


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC;2078972 said:


> Bobcat dealer offers me $3500 for my toolcat on trade. Towards another toolcat with less hours
> 
> YA no thanks


You forgot a 0... I hope


----------



## Triple L

Hysert;2079005 said:


> You forgot a 0... I hope


I actually think dean meant $3500

It's a bit rough but not $3500 rough

How many hours are on it Dean?

Wanna buy my 3720 lol


----------



## cet

Triple L;2079041 said:


> I actually think dean meant $3500
> 
> It's a bit rough but not $3500 rough
> 
> How many hours are on it Dean?
> 
> Wanna buy my 3720 lol


If this weather keeps up Dean is going to be looking for mowers.


----------



## LuckyPlower

I get that dealers gotta make a buck, but thats rough if it's in decent shape.... that being said, want to trade that for my '87 Suzuki ATV? straight up? Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;2079041 said:


> I actually think dean meant $3500
> 
> It's a bit rough but not $3500 rough
> 
> How many hours are on it Dean?
> 
> Wanna buy my 3720 lol


2400 hours and I didn't miss a zero 
I'll be keeping it for litter duty and backup sidewalks.

I took salt deliveries today. The live bottom trailers sure are nice. I need to cut down a tree and widen the laneway to make it easier for next time


----------



## schrader

Thats just an insult at that price, I see snow in the forecast.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;2079091 said:


> If this weather keeps up Dean is going to be looking for mowers.


I have an elderly client that called me today, "I know you'll be here on Friday to mow the lawn, but if you could come earlier there's a bottle of wine on the front step for you." Every year around Xmas, there's a bottle on the front step with a card when I shovel it off.


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;2079122 said:


> Thats just an insult at that price, I see snow in the forecast.


 Calling for a little bit of snow on Monday , but plus 4-5 Tuesday.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;2079091 said:


> If this weather keeps up Dean is going to be looking for mowers.


kijiji is weak these days.
there is nothing forsale.

I haven't seen a bobcat in a while.
Few blades here and there but not much.

I was only thinking about trading up to get a little last min depreciation

Chad, that tractor you have is nice, but when I saw JD's it seem alot bigger then the kubota 3000 series ones and although its very nice, I think smaller is better in my app.

I have had my best luck buying things from 1 year old kijiji ads that I have saved, printed and kept the phone number. Call them up nine months to a year later and see if they still have it.

My garage got hydro today.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;2079656 said:


> I think smaller is better in my app. :


I'm sure you've used that line more then once.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ha, as always Dave doesn't miss an opportunity


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;2079684 said:


> Ha, as always Dave doesn't miss an opportunity


Deans been picking on me lately.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;2079663 said:


> I'm sure you've used that line more then once.


also known as down playing the storm.. Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*garage*

it has taken some time but I now have most of the outside finished.
Soon I can get everything done inside.

I didnt plan on having a concrete pad out back but I found myself a valuable connection which landed me a few meters  here and there of left overs

just need to get rid of some of the mud


----------



## schrader

Looking good, wish I had some space to build my own shop but land is crazy expensive around here.


----------



## JD Dave

Looks very nice Dean.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I like it Dean . My wife made me girly mine up with a fake veranda. I put my foot down on the flower boxes though...Lol


----------



## cet

Dean you put the Tyvek on upside down.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;2080152 said:


> Dean you put the Tyvek on upside down.


It's 50% off if you buy it that way...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2080153 said:


> It's 50% off if you buy it that way...


I bet it was if Dean has it.


----------



## Triple L

Looks amazing Dean! Beautiful job!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Thanks alot guys 
I hired different things out here and there or traded some favours and hours to help me get it done. I need to finish the inside and I think I will do metal on the walls then get tools and things setup 

I use to have a shop at my plaza when I first started and then as people came on I rented the spaces out. From then on I always just found space to rent each winter from real estate agents whom I knew 

Home building centre and home hardware are both clients of mine for snow so it was nice to do business with them for once. Mrs champ use to work at home depot but they don't have me plowing their snow.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;2080149 said:


> I like it Dean . My wife made me girly mine up with a fake veranda. I put my foot down on the flower boxes though...Lol


Mine thinks there should be a bmw with her name on it inside.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have the abbreviation for that but I really don't want the PM from mods...or Mrs. Champ


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;2080186 said:


> Mine thinks there should be a bmw with her name on it inside.


You can borrow mine for the winter as long as you don't take it outside.


----------



## greywynd

Merry Christmas to all of you, looks like it should be a fairly quiet time for snow!


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice shop Midtown , you must be a tall guy to look out the door windows ....


----------



## ff1221

Merry Christmas everyone, I hope Santa is good to you all and you enjoy good times with family and friends!


----------



## cet

SHAWZER;2080414 said:


> Nice shop Midtown , you must be a tall guy to look out the door windows ....


When I was a kid we went to England on holidays. We went for a tour of one the many castles there. When we got to the kitchen one of the people on the tour asked why the kitchen windows were so high. The guide responded, that was so staff didn't spend their time looking out the windows instead of working. I've never forgotten that. My door windows are that high and the 3 I put in the walls are at 10'. It's good to have the door windows high so people can't see in from the outside also.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;2080422 said:


> When I was a kid we went to England on holidays. We went for a tour of one the many castles there. When we got to the kitchen one of the people on the tour asked why the kitchen windows were so high. The guide responded, that was so staff didn't spend their time looking out the windows instead of working. I've never forgotten that. My door windows are that high and the 3 I put in the walls are at 10'. It's good to have the door windows high so people can't see in from the outside also.


It looked silly when it was lower
From a distance I wanted it to look small and normal but as you get closer it gets bigger. (I've used that saying before too Dave) LOL
The door is 16wide and 10 tall. The 5083e Deere fits in even with the light on top
The trusses are scissored to keep the ceiling open and clear. The garage door opener I want is a side wall mount and connects to wifi also to allow a phone app to open the door with a pass key. I also was going to install belkin weemo switches so when I wake up to go I can hit app button which will turn on the block heaters for the tractors out back while I get ready and call the crew in. I've been on the hunt for a wood oil combination furnace to install because I have probably five years worth of logs out back from cleaning out the forest


----------



## DeVries

Our tractors are always plugged in. I was told that for a block heater to work properly it needs to be plugged in all the time. Is this not a fact? Could probably save a few bucks if they didn't need to be going all the time.


----------



## schrader

3-4 hours is enough for the block heater to work fine, save some hydro and $$$. Looks like nice Christmas weather so everyone can enjoy Christmas. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## SHAWZER

DeVries;2080466 said:


> Our tractors are always plugged in. I was told that for a block heater to work properly it needs to be plugged in all the time. Is this not a fact? Could probably save a few bucks if they didn't need to be going all the time.


 My loaders are plugged in 24/7 during a normal winter . I don't pay for hydro where they are parked . Sometimes customers call midday so the loaders are ready to start . Hate the noise when started cold ....,,, Merry Christmas


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC;2080440 said:


> I also was going to install belkin weemo switches so when I wake up to go I can hit app button which will turn on the block heaters for the tractors out back


Those are pretty cool. I've got to figure out how to set that up for equipment parked on site, hot to scam up some free wi-fi or something.

Some sites are not a problem using the hydro, others want me to pay for it. We have kept them plugged in 24/7 when it gets below freezing, but for those where we have to pay hydro, these would be nice to configure. Just run it for 3-4 hours before hand, help with cold starts.


----------



## Neige

Just woke up to this report this morning, nothing was there yesterday.
Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## GMC Driver

Neige;2080507 said:


> Just woke up to this report this morning, nothing was there yesterday.
> Merry Christmas to you all.


Thanks Paul. Merry Christmas to you too!

Jon suddenly has caught the Christmas flu...


----------



## cet

Neige;2080507 said:


> Just woke up to this report this morning, nothing was there yesterday.
> Merry Christmas to you all.


Tuesday looks like fun. Its tough finding curbs when the first snow is that much.


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;2080466 said:


> Our tractors are always plugged in. I was told that for a block heater to work properly it needs to be plugged in all the time. Is this not a fact? Could probably save a few bucks if they didn't need to be going all the time.


A block heater will burn close to $2/day. Some of our sites we leave them plugged in 24/7 but at a few sites we don't have enough outlets to plug everything in so we just start one and plug the other in. You'd be very surprised at how 30 minutes does on a block heater. We have around 12 pieces sitting on site that do not have any hydro available and I cross my fingers every time it snows when it's cold.


----------



## Hysert

Checked on are tractor last week and both rear tires were flat and the fuel was shut off??? Went back today and everything was fine! Not sure if it was kids screwing around??? 

The biggest home builder around here lives around the corner from us, he's got a 6 hole par 3 on his property, must have had a Christmas party last night cause a massive firework show for about 5 mins, it was a great show!! And we're not talking gas station fireworks... 

Merry Christmas guys all the best!!!


----------



## Jaynen

Any of you guys have any old rubber cutting edges? Im looking for something 1-2" thick by 3-6" wide by 3 to 6 feet long.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

GMC Driver;2080506 said:


> Those are pretty cool. I've got to figure out how to set that up for equipment parked on site, hot to scam up some free wi-fi or something.
> 
> Some sites are not a problem using the hydro, others want me to pay for it. We have kept them plugged in 24/7 when it gets below freezing, but for those where we have to pay hydro, these would be nice to configure. Just run it for 3-4 hours before hand, help with cold starts.


My electrician friend has his big truck wired to cycle every few hours for an hour only if it's a certain temp.

On my one site we don't have power so we have a generator in a trailer that our local guy goes and starts while the other guys drive in. For real bad times we keep a piece of big o handy and hook it to the truck exhaust then into the door of the bobcat.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Most of my mornings start the same time, the truck timer comes on an hour before I start it and the glow plug light never comes on. The Tractor is on the same schedule.
Merry Christmas guys, red cabbage is on, picked up the goose and turkey roll. Kitchen smells great. Should make my winter weight by boxing day...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Santa just ate the cookies


----------



## BC Handyman

JD Dave;2080561 said:


> I cross my fingers every time it snows when it's cold.


HAHA glad I'm not the only one.



MIDTOWNPC;2080844 said:


> Santa just ate the cookies


No nog and rum?

Merry Christmas all


----------



## cet

JD Dave;2080561 said:


> I cross my fingers every time it snows when it's cold.


Some people puke, what are you complaining about.

First time in a few years I've had to wrap presents, I'm usually working. It doesn't matter how old they're if you get it right you both have a smile.


----------



## BC Handyman

MIDTOWNPC;2080844 said:


> Santa just ate the cookies


just saw this & thought of your comment & Buff


----------



## cet

Merry Christmas. 
I see some snow in the forecast, finally.


----------



## Jaynen

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## schrader

cet;2080973 said:


> Merry Christmas.
> I see some snow in the forecast, finally.


Not liking the 15cm, would be nice to start out with a little 5cm push.


----------



## Triple L

Merry Christmas guys and to all your family too


----------



## JD Dave

We had a full plow and salt this morning. Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## Hysert

JD Dave;2081053 said:


> We had a full plow and salt this morning. Merry Christmas to everyone.


Start them young!! . All the best guys


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;2081053 said:


> We had a full plow and salt this morning. Merry Christmas to everyone.


That's awesome!!!! Soo cool they're making stuff like that


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's fun when it starts but starts to get old when you turn 45...
Got a new lunchbox...might be a hint to go on a diet!


----------



## Hysert

Triple L;2081113 said:


> That's awesome!!!! Soo cool they're making stuff like that


Bruder makes a ton of cool scale toys... wish I was a kid again


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;2081153 said:


> It's fun when it starts but starts to get old when you turn 45...
> Got a new lunchbox...might be a hint to go on a diet!


Will the girls at Judy's fill that for you?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nieces already filled it with what I can only assume is cookies....might be soap.LOL.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## SHAWZER

Snow forecast has downgraded from 15 cm to a few cm for next week . May be the new year before much happens. Canada vs usa on at 12:30 , beer will taste good ....Thumbs Up


----------



## schrader

I would rather 15cm of snow over a snow rain, freezing rain mix.I guess its the old wait and see game, might get some freezing rain tonight.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have been doing alot of reading lately....

http://www.gowlings.com/KnowledgeCentre/article.asp?pubID=2580&lang=0

keep your ducks in line boys.

I think the phrase which I needs to be incorporated into contracts as a service provider is 
Not at fault unless proven negligent.


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader;2081660 said:


> I would rather 15cm of snow over a snow rain, freezing rain mix.I guess its the old wait and see game, might get some freezing rain tonight.


Last Monday when the rain started we had gravel freeze up. It was +4 but some of the shady areas had a touch of frost in them, and iced right up as it came out. Rain came on light at 5 am and had our Roads department scrambling. Checks need to be done when its this close temp wise.


----------



## SHAWZER

I was wrong . Canada game starts at 1:00 and caesars taste good ...


----------



## cet

schrader;2081660 said:


> I would rather 15cm of snow over a snow rain, freezing rain mix.I guess its the old wait and see game, might get some freezing rain tonight.


I agree, I hate the freezing rain more then significant snow. I went to the shop to get my winter ride (your old truck) with the tailgate salter. I only have 2 very small sites to do in an emergency. 
Monday is still 10cm for us. Really hoping it happens.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;2081821 said:


> I agree, I hate the freezing rain more then significant snow. I went to the shop to get my winter ride (your old truck) with the tailgate salter. I only have 2 very small sites to do in an emergency.
> Monday is still 10cm for us. Really hoping it happens.


just tell the mrs you will take her out for breakfast. 
It will forsure snow then. LOL


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;2081841 said:


> just tell the mrs you will take her out for breakfast.
> It will forsure snow then. LOL


I'm not sure she's out of her pyjama's before breakfast is over. Actually I'm not sure if she's out of bed before breakfast is over.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;2081854 said:


> I'm not sure she's out of her pyjama's before breakfast is over.


ok then sell me your loader im sure it will snow then.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;2081857 said:


> ok then sell me your loader im sure it will snow then.


Patience....


----------



## Grassman09

MIDTOWNPC;2081669 said:


> I have been doing alot of reading lately....
> 
> http://www.gowlings.com/KnowledgeCentre/article.asp?pubID=2580&lang=0
> 
> keep your ducks in line boys.
> 
> I think the phrase which I needs to be incorporated into contracts as a service provider is
> Not at fault unless proven negligent.


Or just not word it so the onus is not all on you. Easier said then done.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I hate mornings like this, can't help but feel 7am will have freezing in Uxbridge, crazy to drive ten mins north of pickering and see it go from plus 3 to .5


----------



## SHAWZER

Little bit of freezing rain here at higher elevations , nothing in town . Temps are slowly rising .


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;2082173 said:


> I hate mornings like this, can't help but feel 7am will have freezing in Uxbridge, crazy to drive ten mins north of pickering and see it go from plus 3 to .5


Monday nights forecast sucks right now. 8 hours of freezing rain on the hourly.


----------



## Mr.Markus

-1 at 5am here. Loaded a jagg...Did a tour and can't find anything. So might leave it loaded for Monday night. That does not look promising...


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;2082193 said:


> -1 at 5am here. Loaded a jagg...Did a tour and can't find anything. So might leave it loaded for Monday night. That does not look promising...


Worse case you have to pail it off Tuesday morning.


----------



## Hysert

According to the forecast??? Tonight looks like a drop in temps.. we got a ton of rain since last night, don't think things are gonna dry up so I'm gonna do a salt run tonight, the wife's brother and family are heading up from Ohio today, they were gonna come tmr but with the threat of freezing rain decided to come earlier..


----------



## cet

Hysert;2082302 said:


> According to the forecast??? Tonight looks like a drop in temps.. we got a ton of rain since last night, don't think things are gonna dry up so I'm gonna do a salt run tonight, the wife's brother and family are heading up from Ohio today, they were gonna come tmr but with the threat of freezing rain decided to come earlier..


The forecast says it's going to be pretty windy. That usually dries things nicely.


----------



## redclifford

Maybe a couple puddles to salt


----------



## Hysert

cet;2082316 said:


> The forecast says it's going to be pretty windy. That usually dries things nicely.


I guess we'll see??? Either way I'm really bored, think I mite have spread 2yrds so far this yr... feeling gilty collecting checks lol... not really...


----------



## cet

Hysert;2082322 said:


> I guess we'll see??? Either way I'm really bored, think I mite have spread 2yrds so far this yr... feeling gilty collecting checks lol... not really...


We need to salt or plow. Haven't found the courage to tell the Boss her allowance might be late this month.

I was really hoping for a plow during the school break. Didn't really think it might be an issue. I bought a used 8'6" trip edge pusher for the loader. I don't really have enough work for it and we have to road it from the shop this year. I felt there was no point roading the horst just to have the driver return early.

I got a Dean deal on the pusher.


----------



## Hysert

cet;2082350 said:


> We need to salt or plow. Haven't found the courage to tell the Boss her allowance might be late this month.
> 
> I was really hoping for a plow during the school break. Didn't really think it might be an issue. I bought a used 8'6" trip edge pusher for the loader. I don't really have enough work for it and we have to road it from the shop this year. I felt there was no point roading the horst just to have the driver return early.
> 
> I got a Dean deal on the pusher.


U beat Dean to a deal?? Wow... lol... mine just told me the other day she wants me to put a new kitchen in? Funny thing is she burns water...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

There's a pretty good storm going on in Levis quebec right now. I just took a very hard fall in the Canadian Tire parking lot. Messed up my elbow and back, but I think I'll just have some drinks and let it heal rather than sue.

I hope it is just a salt run there. I have my father look after business when I'm away, but it always makes it hard to enjoy vacation when I know there's a storm in Ontario.


----------



## schrader

Big difference between EC's forecast and Weather networks forecast, looks like we are in for a big mess Tuesday.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

If twn is correct, the mess will be at night and temperature will go above freezing after 1am. If we have to deal with freezing rain, I like that timing. It should change another 15x before then though.


----------



## SHAWZER

5 - 20 cm , then change to freezing rain . Hope they are wrong again ...


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;2082472 said:


> If twn is correct, the mess will be at night and temperature will go above freezing after 1am. If we have to deal with freezing rain, I like that timing. It should change another 15x before then though.


Do you always go to where you met your wife when your in Quebec or does she shy away from strip joints now?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I suspect they go visit her mom.....















On stage.


----------



## JD Dave

Lol. I'm sure a mother daughter act would take the money in.


----------



## daveklassen

Did some salting tonight while the lots are all empty. Looks like a lot of freezing rain for tomorrow.

This site has been the best for me!

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/WxMap.aspx?location=USNY0181


----------



## redclifford

Pre treated your sites or did you salt some puddles


----------



## daveklassen

redclifford;2083033 said:


> Pre treated your sites or did you salt some puddles


Pre-salted them. Not everything has dried up. Plus hate having to salt during rush hour during the day unless necessary.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

schrader;2082467 said:


> Big difference between EC's forecast and Weather networks forecast, looks like we are in for a big mess Tuesday.


8* discrepancy between EC and TWN. Accuweather sides TWN almost exactly and their snow map says it should be mostly rain south of Toronto. Safe to say they all have no idea.


----------



## DeVries

I tend to lean towards E.C. I'm sure we will get a salting out of this one at least.


----------



## Mr.Markus

We had a dusting on the south end last night so I don't feel bad about putting down a little salt early. You can really tell who buys their salt at a depot and who stocks their own out here when you get these little localized dustings...


----------



## Hysert

Spot salted last night... took the pickup for a change, wish it could handle the big salter, was home in an hr!! Gonna run the skidsteer and pusher to a site today just incase


----------



## Hysert

Just set up my new 4k UHD Samsung tv... omg it's so clear my eyes hurt...


----------



## Triple L

Hysert;2083293 said:


> Just set up my new 4k UHD Samsung tv... omg it's so clear my eyes hurt...


I bought a 65" 4k curved Samsung last boxing day... and a Sony 4k receiver to go along with it... I don't think anything is broadcasted in 4k yet so we don't see the advantages of it but I must admit I don't regret buying it, the curved really reduces the size I find, it looks like a 55" lol


----------



## Landcare - Mont

11:13 AM EST Monday 28 December 2015
Winter storm warning in effect for:

Châteauguay - La Prairie area
Laval area
Longueuil - Varennes area
Montréal Island area

Hazardous winter conditions are expected.

Between 20 and 35 centimeters of snow are expected from Tuesday to Wednesday morning.

The snow will begin over the southwestern part of the province overnight tonight and move rapidly eastward on Tuesday. On Tuesday, snow will fall heavily throughout the day and will be accompanied by blowing snow over areas that are most exposed to northeast winds. Snow will become mixed with ice pellets over southernmost areas. As for Québec and Beauce areas, conditions will deteriorate beginning late afternoon.

The snow will ease off gradually Tuesday night.


----------



## Hysert

Just got I from salting everything! Snow was heavy for a few hrs, just started freezing rain.. temps went up 2° in 2 hrs...


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Snowed for a few hours here now its pounding freezing rain and the wind is insane. Pre-salted everything on the escarpment and anything open, probably didn't do much but most likely going to be a spot scrap and full salt after 12, all melted by noon tomorrow lol.


----------



## DeVries

We got a dusting of snow and probably 5cms of ice pellets. We pre salted too but didn't do squat.


----------



## JD Dave

So much for just a salting. We will have a pretty good first push tonight. Should be fun with this nasty wind.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Large rain drops like loonies mixed in with snow and pellets right now.


----------



## redclifford

She's a heavy one


----------



## Triple L

Anyone with kids size 5 series tractors will be having fun in kw today... Frick the dpf will be right clean on my Kubota holy


----------



## Jaynen

Wow heavy stuff


----------



## Jaynen

Hey chad might need a flip back already cuz this stuff was to heavy to lift lol.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;2084135 said:


> Anyone with kids size 5 series tractors will be having fun in kw today... Frick the dpf will be right clean on my Kubota holy


Our big girls are having problems also. Thanks god it's not going down to minus 15 at dawn. Lol


----------



## Landcare - Mont

*Snowing...*

So, between 3h00 and now we've received about 20 centimetres (8 inches) of snow. It's minus 10C so it's plowing really well; the winds have calmed down a bit too from gusts up to 72 kph to steady around 30 kph. Forecast says we'll get about another 10 cms before it's finished.


----------



## SHAWZER

Glad I have a couple of loaders and not rely on trucks for heavy snow like this .....Thumbs Up.....


----------



## schrader

That was one heavy push, slowed everything down including the shovelling. Looks like winter is here to stay now.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;2084582 said:


> That was one heavy push, slowed everything down including the shovelling. Looks like winter is here to stay now.


That was one of the hardest storms I've had


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC;2084594 said:


> That was one of the hardest storms I've had


I second that dean!! Nearly 2" of icey crap pellets down here...


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;2084594 said:


> That was one of the hardest storms I've had


I did well until I was 90% done and broke the A frame on the VXT right in half which took the lift cylinder with it. Pretty awesome...bulldozed it to the back of the lot and started plan B.
I feel like a rookie this year that is getting a hazing... Going to bed now...


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

Mr.Markus;2084602 said:


> I did well until I was 90% done and broke the A frame on the VXT right in half which took the lift cylinder with it. Pretty awesome...bulldozed it to the back of the lot and started plan B.
> I feel like a rookie this year that is getting a hazing... Going to bed now...


Don't feel bad, I've been feeling that way this season so far. Electrical connection issues. I hate heavy, water logged snow. Even more so when packed in by city plows


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

People see 8cm's of snow and think it's nothing. I need relocation done after this!!! Holy smokes piles!

That was a murphy's law storm


----------



## DeVries

We broke an axle on our New Holland tractor. The town has the same unit as ours and broke theirs pushing snow too. Starting to wonder if its a common problem with this brand because the dealer had one sitting in their lot last year with the same issue and I wondered what kind of operator was abusive enough to brake an axle.
It's sitting in the middle of a very busy parking lot till Monday when parts come in.


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER;2084301 said:


> Glad I have a couple of loaders and not rely on trucks for heavy snow like this .....Thumbs Up.....


Wish I'd have had one of your loaders, only have the one medium sized lot but a long push, went back and forth across that lot about 4 times trying to shove that concrete off! Rest of the small lots were heavy but short enough to push with the truck, nasty stuff.


----------



## SHAWZER

Happy with the grooves I cut into my well worn loader tires with my chainsaw back in the fall ...Thumbs Up


----------



## GMC Driver

We started with applying a liquid pre-treat to all our priority sites on Monday. Did an early app of salt on Monday night, at which we had a 3/4" light snow. Then the ice hit, and we kept re-applying. By 3 am it was all rain, the liquid and salt were working from below. This allowed most lots to melt off by 6 am. A few slushy covered ones got a quick scrape before 6, and sites looked good for the morning.

Had to plow on the north end of the peninsula - seemed to get more accumulation of ice pellets there, where down on the south side it was more freezing rain.

Sorry to hear about the NH Allard - what size tractor? Just wondering, as the blue and red are pretty much the same mechanicals.


On another note: What's with the PITA clients who now as part of their new policy are demanding to have weekly logs submitted for their properties, and failure to do so will delay the payment schedule. How about you make sure the payments are on time, to avoid a delay on snow removal. What a PITA - more paperwork. And they have to be site specific, so now another file/sheet specifically for each of their individual site(s), GPS reports are "inconclusive". I guess they don't understand them, because it isn't in the right font or something. I hate the paperwork crap, it's just another stunt to slow down payments. We've worked for them for over 10 years - new requirement that took effect this year. Now there's a day of adminstration and paperwork after every salt run - actually even daily site checks need to be recorded and written in as "no action taken". I can see the insurance lawyers having a field day with that. Need a full time secratary. Rant over.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Well, we ended up with about 40 cms of snow, a bit windy, no freezing rain - the temperature never went above minus 8. This stuff plowed really nicely. Only one tractor didn't come home - electrical issue. After 40 years in this business, it still amazes me at the phone calls you get when it's dumping down about 3 cms/hour and the customers don't want to understand why there's snow in their lots. Of course, none of them want to pay the price to have a dedicated machine work their property throughout a storm...

Oh yeah - and $4,000 of diesel (but no major breakdowns!!!).


----------



## SHAWZER

Lot of snow and a lot of diesel . Your fuel supplier must really like you ...


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver;2084869 said:


> We started with applying a liquid pre-treat to all our priority sites on Monday. Did an early app of salt on Monday night, at which we had a 3/4" light snow. Then the ice hit, and we kept re-applying. By 3 am it was all rain, the liquid and salt were working from below. This allowed most lots to melt off by 6 am. A few slushy covered ones got a quick scrape before 6, and sites looked good for the morning.
> 
> Had to plow on the north end of the peninsula - seemed to get more accumulation of ice pellets there, where down on the south side it was more freezing rain.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the NH Allard - what size tractor? Just wondering, as the blue and red are pretty much the same mechanicals.
> 
> On another note: What's with the PITA clients who now as part of their new policy are demanding to have weekly logs submitted for their properties, and failure to do so will delay the payment schedule. How about you make sure the payments are on time, to avoid a delay on snow removal. What a PITA - more paperwork. And they have to be site specific, so now another file/sheet specifically for each of their individual site(s), GPS reports are "inconclusive". I guess they don't understand them, because it isn't in the right font or something. I hate the paperwork crap, it's just another stunt to slow down payments. We've worked for them for over 10 years - new requirement that took effect this year. Now there's a day of adminstration and paperwork after every salt run - actually even daily site checks need to be recorded and written in as "no action taken". I can see the insurance lawyers having a field day with that. Need a full time secratary. Rant over.


Shouldnt site checks sheets be site specific anyways? We were told by our insurance company to write no action taken even on days well above zero to show we are monitoring site everyday for changes in weather.


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;2084936 said:


> Shouldnt site checks sheets be site specific anyways? We were told by our insurance company to write no action taken even on days well above zero to show we are monitoring site everyday for changes in weather.


We do keep track of daily site visits. The GPS pings everytime a vehicle enters a site. Plus handwritten logs for work performed. But with 85+ different sites, its unreasonable to try and have a separate sheet made for each site in the truck - each operator would have to hand in over 25 sheets per storm. So each truck has a route sheet, and then the office (me) will have to transfer the info over onto a site specific monthly spreadsheet.

I've got to look closer into an app or something that the crews can do easily - push a button everytime they are on site, one button for plowing, one for salting, one for shovelling, etc. And all the data can then be tracked back, verfied by GPS records. All the paper sucks - but it is still necessary.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

SHAWZER;2084929 said:


> Lot of snow and a lot of diesel . Your fuel supplier must really like you ...


I think they do. We have a 1,000 gallon tank in our yard and they show up to refill it within a couple of hours of our call almost every time. Last year, the total was about $75,000.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

We had a 621 loader go dead, fuel solenoid. That meant using a bobcat for a loaders job, which in that concrete took forever. Floated in another bobcat to help, that was just two farts in a windstorm. Luckily we presalted heavily so it was a slushy mess, but not slippery. Had the loader replaced with a 928 but by the time it arrived, the bobcats were just finishing. Customers weren't too happy about it, but hopefully they understand. Just have to have a much better showing next storm. 

To top it off, I'm in Quebec, so my father, my brother in law, and my employees were dealing with it all and calling with bad news every 30 mins. At one point my brother in law located a manhole with a bucket. His ribs are pretty sore. 

Vacations are fun.


----------



## cet

Anyone know where I can get aftermarket transmission cooler lines for my Allison in the 5500?


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver;2084967 said:


> We do keep track of daily site visits. The GPS pings everytime a vehicle enters a site. Plus handwritten logs for work performed. But with 85+ different sites, its unreasonable to try and have a separate sheet made for each site in the truck - each operator would have to hand in over 25 sheets per storm. So each truck has a route sheet, and then the office (me) will have to transfer the info over onto a site specific monthly spreadsheet.
> 
> I've got to look closer into an app or something that the crews can do easily - push a button everytime they are on site, one button for plowing, one for salting, one for shovelling, etc. And all the data can then be tracked back, verfied by GPS records. All the paper sucks - but it is still necessary.


Hand written logs with site name on them are site specific. It's funny when I talk to insurance they could care less about GPS. The good old paper trail is best. I can't seem to get over monthlies for GPS but maybe I'm just a little cheap.


----------



## Hysert

GMC Driver;2084967 said:


> We do keep track of daily site visits. The GPS pings everytime a vehicle enters a site. Plus handwritten logs for work performed. But with 85+ different sites, its unreasonable to try and have a separate sheet made for each site in the truck - each operator would have to hand in over 25 sheets per storm. So each truck has a route sheet, and then the office (me) will have to transfer the info over onto a site specific monthly spreadsheet.
> 
> I've got to look closer into an app or something that the crews can do easily - push a button everytime they are on site, one button for plowing, one for salting, one for shovelling, etc. And all the data can then be tracked back, verfied by GPS records. All the paper sucks - but it is still necessary.


Im with ya too! the finger pointing is getting out of hand... and it's not gonna get any better.. I'm sure we all remember the days we had a pickup with a tailgate salter, and customers thought, plowing 2" or salting a dusting was ripping them off? Now we spend huge $ and worry if someone's gonna sue are a$$ so they don't have to go work to sit at home! I was a licensed machinest for 16 yrs in a large factory making landing gear for every commercial airliner in the sky's, making $38/hr and almost 80k a yr with no OT, full beni's and pension but straight night shift. I started doing this on the side as I enjoyed operating equipment from growing up on a farm! Once the boy was born burning the candle at both ends something had to give, so I opted to quit the factory life! Wasnt gonna lose over half my investment in tools and equipment to stay in the ant farm! Am I gonna drive a Ferrari nope, but we live ok I guess.. I guess we all strive to grow are businesses but with more money comes more problems! Goodluck with your log issues, I think we're all in the same boat to some extent!! Maybe I will see ya at Bergs one day? Lol.


----------



## Triple L

It is some icy out, even my dog is scratchin' for traction lol


----------



## potskie

GMC Driver;2084967 said:


> We do keep track of daily site visits. The GPS pings everytime a vehicle enters a site. Plus handwritten logs for work performed. But with 85+ different sites, its unreasonable to try and have a separate sheet made for each site in the truck - each operator would have to hand in over 25 sheets per storm. So each truck has a route sheet, and then the office (me) will have to transfer the info over onto a site specific monthly spreadsheet.
> 
> I've got to look closer into an app or something that the crews can do easily - push a button everytime they are on site, one button for plowing, one for salting, one for shovelling, etc. And all the data can then be tracked back, verfied by GPS records. All the paper sucks - but it is still necessary.


Look into Google forms. I've been using it for everything from customer contract building to site work tracking.

Learning curve and setup is steep but now that it's running I'm finding it a game changer. Like I have a template made up for residential contracts. I enter in a few things to a form hit submit and it builds/ fills out the contract logs all the info into a spreadsheet auto magically and then emails me a copy to proof and send to the customer. Same with site info. three of four quick taps on a smart phone and a spreadsheet is logged with with the form / all the info is extrapolated and date/ time stamped with zero input from me. it all also ties to company managed gmail accounts which im finding to be a huge bonus aswell. only downside im finding so far is it doesn't integrate as well with I phones as it does android phones/tablets.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Quite the difference in a few Kilometers out here. Fergus is plowable, freezing drizzle in Erin.


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;2085446 said:


> Quite the difference in a few Kilometers out here. Fergus is plowable, freezing drizzle in Erin.


Markus you get your plow all fixed up?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert;2085541 said:


> Markus you get your plow all fixed up?


Got it back yesterday morning down less than a day...great service from Green Tractors Brampton Thumbs Up


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;2085572 said:


> Got it back yesterday morning down less than a day...great service from Green Tractors Brampton Thumbs Up


Nice! Guess they had a A frame in stock!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

They impress me over the guys from Kitchener, whatever they needed they let me know they weren't above robbing an in stock plow to speed things up. That's worth its weight right there. works better than before I broke it...


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;2085576 said:


> They impress me over the guys from Kitchener, whatever they needed they let me know they weren't above robbing an in stock plow to speed things up. That's worth its weight right there. works better than before I broke it...


Who ever would have guessed someone in Brampton would have better service. Your A frame should have gussets put in it and that will stop it from happening again. They all break in basically the same spot.


----------



## SHAWZER

cet;2085104 said:


> Anyone know where I can get aftermarket transmission cooler lines for my Allison in the 5500?


 Little late , but I have used rubber power steering hose with double gear clamps with good results ....Thumbs Up


----------



## cet

SHAWZER;2085742 said:


> Little late , but I have used rubber power steering hose with double gear clamps with good results ....Thumbs Up


I bought the dealer one today only to find out the original one had been modified. When the clutch pump was installed they removed the factory line, cut it and welded a 45 degree fitting on it. So the one I bought won't work.
I have cut the bad part out and used heater hose for now. I have 2 gear clamps on one end and 3 on the other.

Should it be ok?


----------



## SHAWZER

I was told to always use power steering hose and lots of clamps . Had some on my old truck for 3 years with no leaks .


----------



## schrader

When the cooler line go on the Chevys I take them to a hydraulic shop cut off the old rubber and crimp connectors. Then weld on a threaded fitting and make a hydraulic line to connect the two hard lines. I did the ones on your chevy and I assume they still work good? and its fairly cheap to do.


----------



## cet

schrader;2085789 said:


> When the cooler line go on the Chevys I take them to a hydraulic shop cut off the old rubber and crimp connectors. Then weld on a threaded fitting and make a hydraulic line to connect the two hard lines. I did the ones on your chevy and I assume they still work good? and its fairly cheap to do.


I changed one on that truck 2 months ago. Pretty simple. I took the one from the 5500 yesterday to the hydraulic shop but they looked lost. I think it was to close to closing time.


----------



## ff1221

Happy New Year Fellas!


----------



## chachi1984

Snowed hard for about an hour here in burlington 
Sites need salting


----------



## Jaynen

Got a little burst in kw right now. Prolly going to do this all day.


----------



## SHAWZER

Another 10 -12 cm so far today and still coming down . Should be easier pushing this stuff around .


----------



## schrader

That sucks, catching the edge of the streamer here, all the salt I put down in new years eve is melting it off for now. Not looking forward to Sunday when the wind comes out of the north.


----------



## SHAWZER

I have been sending the snow east all day , must be more hot air over there.........


----------



## Hysert

Happy new year to everyone! -10 mon then +5/6 tues/weds down here???


----------



## Hysert

Thought I'd share Alittle something that happened yesterday.. I had the lid off the septic tank to clean the filter plug on the exit outlet pipe, the boy must have let the dog out, as I was turnin the hose on I hear splash and theres a weiner dog swimming in the tank, holy crap!!! Nearly heart failure!!! Pour little guy went to bark at the neighbors dogs along the fence and jumped from are walkway which is below the lid for the tank right into the hole... after a few baths his fine but had a few big vomits thismorning!! Funny now but it wasn't at the time...


----------



## Mr.Markus

The huskies clean up really fast, everything falls out of their coats for some reason. They've killed 2 rabbits since Christmas, with the snow on the ground now the back yard looks like a horror movie...


----------



## BC Handyman

they eat them or just kill them?


----------



## Mr.Markus

They will eat them but for the most part we take them away from them when we notice. We have the same radar that parents with kids have " The dogs are really quiet...What are they up too..?"


----------



## schrader

Full push here as the LE just keeps coming, temps were +2 at 5Am now down to -5, crazy wind too.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The flurries from that have been tickling us all day too, nothing the residual won't burn off but so much for a relaxing day...


----------



## Jaynen

Mr.Markus;2087319 said:


> The huskies clean up really fast, everything falls out of their coats for some reason.


To piss you off and make you vacuum the house every day.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Robovac saved my marriage...


----------



## Jaynen

How much hair can those things actually store? We got 2 huskies that shed like nobodys business.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have 2 as well, the bin gets emptied daily. They pack it in pretty good. It's a Neato, my wife did all the research, apparently has the best power, biggest bin, and coolest sensors for its pattern. Your can move it to different levels of the house without reprogramming it.


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;2087542 said:


> I have 2 as well, the bin gets emptied daily. They pack it in pretty good. It's a Neato, my wife did all the research, apparently has the best power, biggest bin, and coolest sensors for its pattern. Your can move it to different levels of the house without reprogramming it.


That thing is serious and seriously expensive . But I'm assuming it was cheaper than marriage counselling.


----------



## Jaynen

Guess thats how they decided how much to sell it for.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Spent the first day following it around just like when I met my wife.
I call it "The Good Wife"...


----------



## JD Dave

I wonder how Robovac would deal with all the crap my kids leave on the floor. My marriage counselor is smoking hot so I think I'll just keep letting my wife vacuum. LOL Had to spend the last hour trying to explain to my kids why Chad's dog wanted to keep piggy backing my 2.5 year old.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;2087674 said:


> I wonder how Robovac would deal with all the crap my kids leave on the floor. My marriage counselor is smoking hot so I think I'll just keep letting my wife vacuum. LOL Had to spend the last hour trying to explain to my kids why Chad's dog wanted to keep piggy backing my 2.5 year old.


LOL, that's what dogs and Dave's do when they get excited... latch on and enjoy it for the couple seconds they last  although I'm beginning to think my dogs a little bit gay....


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;2087674 said:


> I wonder how Robovac would deal with all the crap my kids leave on the floor. My marriage counselor is smoking hot so I think I'll just keep letting my wife vacuum. LOL Had to spend the last hour trying to explain to my kids why Chad's dog wanted to keep piggy backing my 2.5 year old.


My parents robovac was called "Chores".... 
My dog did the same thing to my friends 6 year old except it was our female and we were trying to cure his dog phobia so yeah ....Therapy.


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;2087880 said:


> LOL, that's what dogs and Dave's do when they get excited... latch on and enjoy it for the couple seconds they last  although I'm beginning to think my dogs a little bit gay....


Dogs take after their owner so he might be more then a little. lol. He's a good dog just funny how he took such a liking to Thomas as soon as he walked in the door. I think Markus and you have to much time for hanky panky since you don't have kids and the dogs are just monkey see monkey do. Lol


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;2087542 said:


> I have 2 as well, the bin gets emptied daily. They pack it in pretty good. It's a Neato, my wife did all the research, apparently has the best power, biggest bin, and coolest sensors for its pattern. Your can move it to different levels of the house without reprogramming it.


We too get lots of pet hair.. you have a neato? They actually work good eh? What's involved in setup??


----------



## Mr.Markus

You set the schedule the days and times of the week, tweek some problem areas, (we needed door stops, cause it would close itself into a room and be unable to get back to its charger.) 
It memorized where it left off so when it's done charging it returns there.
You get about a year and a half out of the batteries running it 4-5 times a week and it needs emptying after each run. I blow it out with the compressor once a month to keep sensors free of dust.
Had it for about 3 years now....
You will always need to do a good vacuuming once a week to get the little areas it can't go (stairs etc) but we were amazed at how good a job it did do. It's like having a cleaning lady, you pick up before it runs.lol


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;2087966 said:


> You set the schedule the days and times of the week, tweek some problem areas, (we needed door stops, cause it would close itself into a room and be unable to get back to its charger.)
> It memorized where it left off so when it's done charging it returns there.
> You get about a year and a half out of the batteries running it 4-5 times a week and it needs emptying after each run. I blow it out with the compressor once a month to keep sensors free of dust.
> Had it for about 3 years now....
> You will always need to do a good vacuuming once a week to get the little areas it can't go (stairs etc) but we were amazed at how good a job it did do. It's like having a cleaning lady, you pick up before it runs.lol


Thx. My brother has the round one Rumba or something, seems to miss alot and can't keep up.. mite be a good aniversary gift.


----------



## Hysert

Anyone around here got a left over salt bin they could sell me?? Only need 1


----------



## redclifford

Hysert;2088095 said:


> Anyone around here got a left over salt bin they could sell me?? Only need 1


thats to funny, just had a site call for an extra one about 20 mins ago. I need one aswell lol, usually I have a bunch sittting around but not this year


----------



## daveklassen

We have a couple at our shop in Vineland. Great condition.


----------



## JD Dave

Hysert;2088095 said:


> Anyone around here got a left over salt bin they could sell me?? Only need 1


There's lots around by the front doors of stores, I'm sure they won't mind if you borrow them. They even come full of salt if you can lift them.


----------



## Hysert

daveklassen;2088138 said:


> We have a couple at our shop in Vineland. Great condition.


Call me if you want to sell 1. 905 979 2929


----------



## Hysert

JD Dave;2088143 said:


> There's lots around by the front doors of stores, I'm sure they won't mind if you borrow them. They even come full of salt if you can lift them.


Thx Dave!! Lmao.. I will smile for the camera too


----------



## SHAWZER

Silly question , I understand contractor supplies and fills salt bins , but who spreads the salt ? Are they to benefit the store owners through the day ? Nobody uses them in Meaford ......


----------



## Hysert

SHAWZER;2088172 said:


> Silly question , I understand contractor supplies and fills salt bins , but who spreads the salt ? Are they to benefit the store owners through the day ? Nobody uses them in Meaford ......


I find its just handy to have them close instead of walking to the truck etc.. some of ours have icemelter some have rock. I have a few customers that will spread Alittle here and there. The majority of are bins are only filled once, however are 3 retirement homes go through it like crazy..


----------



## potskie

SHAWZER;2088172 said:


> Silly question , I understand contractor supplies and fills salt bins , but who spreads the salt ? Are they to benefit the store owners through the day ? Nobody uses them in Meaford ......


I top up my pail as I'm working. Other than that I only find people emptying them to hoard it or steal the product.


----------



## SHAWZER

That's what would happen here , people would steal the salt then steal the bin .........


----------



## born2farm

Curious what you guys are using for salt bins on your properties? We have been looking into adding them to some of our larger commercial accounts, but the costs of the ones I have found seem a little steep. Mostly worried about them getting stolen, so trying to stay cheap.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Most of mine are where a camera can see them, I use them to top up the pail as well but I also address it in the contract that if icy conditions are observed to call and if need be use it.

Also, I don't think a vacuum of any kind will make an acceptable anniversary gift, but let us know the outcome...lol


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2087966 said:


> You set the schedule the days and times of the week, tweek some problem areas, (we needed door stops, cause it would close itself into a room and be unable to get back to its charger.)
> It memorized where it left off so when it's done charging it returns there.
> You get about a year and a half out of the batteries running it 4-5 times a week and it needs emptying after each run. I blow it out with the compressor once a month to keep sensors free of dust.
> Had it for about 3 years now....
> You will always need to do a good vacuuming once a week to get the little areas it can't go (stairs etc) but we were amazed at how good a job it did do. It's like having a cleaning lady, you pick up before it runs.lol


Do they make something like this that cooks?


----------



## Hysert

cet;2088276 said:


> Do they make something like this that cooks?


Was wondering were you been CET? Ya it's called drive thru.. spit is extra but at no cost


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;2088276 said:


> Do they make something like this that cooks?


Yes...905-830-1111


----------



## JD Dave

SHAWZER;2088172 said:


> Silly question , I understand contractor supplies and fills salt bins , but who spreads the salt ? Are they to benefit the store owners through the day ? Nobody uses them in Meaford ......


Good security guards will spread salt along with some store owners and janitors. We have places that demand salt boxes but won't ever use them and other places that do the whole entrances and sidewalks around building. We also place them on hills and ramps just in case in an emergency there is salt available.


----------



## Hysert

JD Dave;2088325 said:


> Good security guards will spread salt along with some store owners and janitors. We have places that demand salt boxes but won't ever use them and other places that do the whole entrances and sidewalks around building. We also place them on hills and ramps just in case in an emergency there is salt available.


Funny u brought up ramps. We have one on a ramp that deliveries come to the building.. got a call once to come pull the truck out.. when I got there he was already out? Driver says sorry I noticed the salt bin after I called


----------



## SHAWZER

Ok , thanks guys , understanding the principal of salt bins now .


----------



## Grassman09

Might be making a trip to get some salt bins this week. But they are the really large ones and expensive. Not sure I need all of them.


----------



## SHAWZER

Glad I did not have to start my loaders this morning even with them plugged in . The noise they make gives me shivers when it is this cold .


----------



## Hysert

SHAWZER;2088662 said:


> Glad I did not have to start my loaders this morning even with them plugged in . The noise they make gives me shivers when it is this cold .


Sure is a beautiful crisp sunny day! Have to go repair the block heater plug on the skid today, seems the it got squashed in the loader arm???


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

So who's coming to LO and what days?


----------



## Triple L

Anyone need any loader work done in waterloo tonight? Big discount! Looking to make the trip up worth while


----------



## Hysert

JD.. what's your thoughts on Mitas tires?? They are what's on our kubota, turns out the air loss was around the bead! Cleaned them up and greased them good.. tire guy told me that brand seems to leak around the bead more often then most other


----------



## JD Dave

Hysert;2089413 said:


> JD.. what's your thoughts on Mitas tires?? They are what's on our kubota, turns out the air loss was around the bead! Cleaned them up and greased them good.. tire guy told me that brand seems to leak around the bead more often then most other


 Never heard of them. We really like Firestone and Michelin. Not a fan of Chinese tired.


----------



## Hysert

JD Dave;2089470 said:


> Never heard of them. We really like Firestone and Michelin. Not a fan of Chinese tired.


Think there from the UK..


----------



## greywynd

Hysert;2089560 said:


> Think there from the UK..


Are they like Lucas ignitions and stop working as soon as it's wet out?


----------



## sepm

Hey all, I'm going for my D license drive test soon and was wondering if anyone can give me tips specifically on the circle check (what are they looking to see). Thanks


----------



## BC Handyman

Its been over a month since we saw temps avove 0c, with most of it -10 to -20c, today was so nice at -3


----------



## cet

Where is everyone? This place is busier when we're all working.


----------



## SHAWZER

Can not drink all day unless you start in the morning ....Thumbs Up


----------



## schrader

Just enjoying the last nice day before the messy weather sets in. Sunshine sure has been nice.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I had the PPM's after the last storm.

I can keep the food down now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;2090331 said:


> I had the PPM's after the last storm.
> 
> I can keep the food down now.


Oh Man...The worst part is finding someone who wants to clean the door...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hahahaah, dunno what's changed, but been ok for the last two seasons


----------



## Mr.Markus

Anybody have a local supplier for poly edges? Looking for something for the backdrag edge on my HLA.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Mr.Markus;2090402 said:


> Anybody have a local supplier for poly edges? Looking for something for the backdrag edge on my HLA.


There's a good one in Orangeville.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Technicor industrial ?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Mr.Markus;2090418 said:


> Technicor industrial ?


 Yup that's the place. It's a good idea to phone ahead so they know what size piece you want.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Thanks Nick.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;2090391 said:


> Hahahaah, dunno what's changed, but been ok for the last two seasons


So many emails your phone crashes.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;2090424 said:


> So many emails your phone crashes.


No...it's the over 30 now IDGAF syndrome...


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;2090425 said:


> No...it's the over 30 now IDGAF syndrome...


I got that premature, at 27 lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;2090418 said:


> Technicor industrial ?


polyzone.com

I delt with a guy by the name of art


----------



## greywynd

cet;2090026 said:


> Where is everyone? This place is busier when we're all working.


Edmunston New Brunswick, for tonight at least.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2090425 said:


> No...it's the over 30 now IDGAF syndrome...


Unfortunately I missed that in my dna. Is there a supplement I can take to boost it.


----------



## JD Dave

So Tuesday sound good for Landscape Show. 1Pm Jack Astors. Jon said St Louis gave him the Ppm's out the other end so he won't go back. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;2090512 said:


> Unfortunately I missed that in my dna. Is there a supplement I can take to boost it.


Postmature is a thing too, don't let it get you down.

Tuesday sounds good.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2090524 said:


> Postmature is a thing too, don't let it get you down.
> 
> Tuesday sounds good.


Are you sure it's not pastmature.
So does that mean we're plowing Monday night.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Crap... Lol


----------



## rooferdave

Hey guys, been a while for me, hope ever one had a good chrisrmass and wishing all a prosperous new year! Some ole same down here in scarlem.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

we were just talking about something like this last week and now they are a sponsor

http://eleproducts.com/controllers/products.php


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;2091135 said:


> we were just talking about something like this last week and now they are a sponsor
> 
> http://eleproducts.com/controllers/products.php


Biggest waste of money ever dean, pretty sure noma makes one for $20 at Canadian tire that doesn't turn on unless it's -10 or colder and it's timer based


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;2091208 said:


> Biggest waste of money ever dean, pretty sure noma makes one for $20 at Canadian tire that doesn't turn on unless it's -10 or colder and it's timer based


I was just looking into that actually but saw this on the banner.

I did however just order a garage door opener that wall mount and links to the wireless internet in the house. It allows you to open door with app on smart phone and the pass code along with not obstructing the ceiling.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;2091135 said:


> we were just talking about something like this last week and now they are a sponsor
> 
> http://eleproducts.com/controllers/products.php


I wonder how that would fair when you forget to unplug it before you leave.


----------



## SHAWZER

I have done that before . Use snap ties on extension cord to something solid and on cord on back of machine . Will pull apart with little or no damage .... people laugh at me dragging cord ...


----------



## schrader

Timing of this storm kind of sucks, I think we are pre salting the walkways at least because I know the cold interlock is going to freeze up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I prefer this than early morning, sitting at 2 degrees but the ground is cold so it's gonna freeze. I'm pre salting the old age homes and businesses that are open till 9p. Then back out in the morning.


----------



## cet

I went past the old age home on my way home. Lots of salt still there from the last event.
Took the dog for a walk and even the smallest puddles aren't frozen. There can't be much frost in the ground after this week.


----------



## grandview

cet;2091329 said:


> I went past the old age home on my way home. Lots of salt still there from the last event.
> Took the dog for a walk and even the smallest puddles aren't frozen. There can't be much frost in the ground after this week.


Did they start chasing you thinking you escaped?


----------



## cet

grandview;2091333 said:


> Did they start chasing you thinking you escaped?


They said they've turned my bed down and the heat up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It was -6 here last night, only up to 3 today. Even if the pavement doesn't freeze I'll be sanding gravel driveways tomorrow. Water feature still thinks it's cold...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2091339 said:


> It was -6 here last night, only up to 3 today. Even if the pavement doesn't freeze I'll be sanding gravel driveways tomorrow. Water feature still thinks it's cold...


I'd be cold too without a coat.


----------



## redclifford

+3 right now , + 7 at 7am tomorrow morning


----------



## Mr.Markus

Better.....?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2091349 said:


> Better.....?


Much.
Thought about a salt water fountain?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I wanted to try it to control the algae, but the boss likes the birds that come to drink from it. The dogs think they are tasty too...


----------



## cet

I've learned to never argue with the boss.


----------



## grandview

cet;2091364 said:


> I've learned to never argue with the boss.


Does it bother her that the exchange rate is down?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hence no salt water or bleach...and a shovel in the back yard for birds and rabbit carcasses


----------



## cet

grandview;2091367 said:


> Does it bother her that the exchange rate is down?


Its been awhile since she's been states side.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2091368 said:


> Hence no salt water or bleach...and a shovel in the back yard for birds and rabbit carcasses


I'm pretty sure my dog couldn't catch a turtle.


----------



## grandview

cet;2091370 said:


> Its been awhile since she's been states side.


I better txt her about all the sales going on.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;2091372 said:


> I'm pretty sure my dog couldn't catch a turtle.


My old 1 caught a Cooper's hawk last summer, talons and everything. It was impressive, not a mark on her, dropped it at the door.


----------



## cet

grandview;2091373 said:


> I better txt he about all the sales going on.


I'm sure she gets the emails. She wanted to go at Christmas but the rooms went from 89 to 160 plus exchange.


----------



## Hysert

I don't trust the ground temps.. heading out to presalt


----------



## JD Dave

Hysert;2091427 said:


> I don't trust the ground temps.. heading out to presalt


What does your temp gun say they are?


----------



## cet

Hysert;2091427 said:


> I don't trust the ground temps.. heading out to presalt


Isn't it raining there now?


----------



## redclifford

It's raining here, temperature is rising... Good night to enjoy a nice cold beverage


----------



## DeVries

Ground here is plus 1.6, (I'm 5 kms from Hysert so probably not much temp difference) Just did a site check everything is fine. There is a freezing rain warning on the escarpment though. Air temp is plus 2. Its steady light rain now.


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;2091469 said:


> Ground here is plus 1.6, (I'm 5 kms from Hysert so probably not much temp difference) Just did a site check everything is fine. There is a freezing rain warning on the escarpment though. Air temp is plus 2. Its steady light rain now.


Ya it's a tough crowd... I dropped a bit at our retirement homes just to be safe! Not a big deal to spread a half yrd for peace of mind. Just me and the wifey tonight


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ice pellets in scar, melting on contact


----------



## SHAWZER

Anyone seeing any freezing rain ? Radar shows only rain and snow mix .


----------



## Mr.Markus

I went out and salted, ground is -1 temp is 0 . Too close to leave it. Can sleep good for a couple hours and head out and check again.


----------



## cet

Only rain here


----------



## dingybigfoot

Thick fog in Scarb right now. Can't see anything.


----------



## Triple L

Anything that was freezing up last night has now thawed here... luckily for us, back to bed


----------



## schrader

All the interlock walkways are a sheet of ice pavement is fine.


----------



## SHAWZER

That sucks , a lot of interlock walkways in Collingwood .


----------



## schrader

Oh ya I have tons of them only takes an hour with all the guys, temps are rising now. Tomorrow looks fun.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Even the stuff I salted last night needed another salt this morning, gravel is an ice rink everywhere. I don't believe any of you...


----------



## redclifford

+7 right now, doesn't feel right


----------



## cet

schrader;2091721 said:


> Oh ya I have tons of them only takes an hour with all the guys, temps are rising now. Tomorrow looks fun.


Quick freeze tomorrow evening and then snowsqualls for Monday.


----------



## JD Dave

The snow date for Tuesday is
Thursday for the Landscape Show.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

JD Dave;2091768 said:


> The snow date for Tuesday is
> Thursday for the Landscape Show.


New date? I'll see you guys there then because Thursday's the only day I can go.


----------



## JD Dave

NickSnow&Mow;2091793 said:


> New date? I'll see you guys there then because Thursday's the only day I can go.


If it snows on Tuesday for the majority of us and we can't go we will change the date to Thursday. If we plan for Thursday and it snows the show will be over.


----------



## Triple L

NickSnow&Mow;2091793 said:


> New date? I'll see you guys there then because Thursday's the only day I can go.


Skipping school? You coming to lunch?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I just pictured a bunch of PS members sitting in the principals office for writing Nick a note in the made for tv PS movie...


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Triple L;2091861 said:


> Skipping school? You coming to lunch?


Yup. My dad can only go on Thursday though so if you guys put it off until Thursday then we'd love to come. Where are you going?


----------



## Triple L

It was posted here a couple days ago


----------



## G.Landscape

One of the years I might make a visit to one of your crazy lunches....I am just worried my visa will end up being drawn from the pile...haha.

Weather does not look good for this years show. Hopefully things change, Thursday are always crappy at the show, no one ever has free give aways left!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Heads up...Whether or not your visa comes up, you're guaranteed to feed JD indirectly by sharing the cost of Chad's nachos...


----------



## Hysert

Think I still owe a round of beers aswell!!!


----------



## JD Dave

I'm ordering more apps this time, not my problem if you don't est them your still paying. Lol


----------



## cet

Snow squall watch for tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## schrader

Seems to be a lot of uncertainty over the forecast for Tuesdays snow.


----------



## greywynd

Glad to be flying back to Toronto today, looks like it'll be wet, but at least no snow!


----------



## chachi1984

schrader;2092409 said:


> Seems to be a lot of uncertainty over the forecast for Tuesdays snow.


ya seems like TWN keeps changing the hourly


----------



## Hysert

chachi1984;2092456 said:


> ya seems like TWN keeps changing the hourly


No kidding... sure hope the wind picks up like they say?? I have a feeling I will be spreading sand on the gravel properties too after everything freezes up tonight??


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We are doing a full salt as soon as it makes sense and I hope that will keep us ok until Monday night, then I assume we will have a quick scrape


----------



## Hysert

Pristine PM ltd;2092482 said:


> We are doing a full salt as soon as it makes sense and I hope that will keep us ok until Monday night, then I assume we will have a quick scrape


Looks like things start freezing around dinner???


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeppers, some as the sun goes down, people's butts do as well


----------



## cet

My problem is waiting for the squall. I guess its still to far out.


----------



## DeVries

I'm thinking earlier than dinner time. Its minus 2 in Windsor already.


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;2092531 said:


> I'm thinking earlier than dinner time. Its minus 2 in Windsor already.


How you liking the new VBX Allard


----------



## DeVries

We have only done 3 runs with it so far. But we added a vibrator as the salt was bridging in it even though its got the pintle chain in it. Controller is nice and the built in lights and switch on the controller is a nice touch.

A little early to tell how it will stand up. I still wish my Striker would have worked out.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Wet flurries beginning here already +2...


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;2092600 said:


> Wet flurries beginning here already +2...


Holy Temp drop. Was plus +5 two hours ago. Now it just hit zero. Time to go load up i guess.


----------



## redclifford

+9 right now,suppose to be -1 @ 6pm


----------



## Mr.Markus

potskie;2092621 said:


> Holy Temp drop. Was plus +5 two hours ago. Now it just hit zero. Time to go load up i guess.


about 20 minutes after I posted I was going to repost...

......annnnd it's 0! Lol


----------



## greywynd

Billy Bishop is grounded right now, waiting at Ottawa for weather. Could be a long wait......


----------



## GMC Driver

Pristine PM ltd;2092482 said:


> We are doing a full salt as soon as it makes sense and I hope that will keep us ok until Monday night, then I assume we will have a quick scrape


That's our plan too. Just dropped from 7 to 4 here in an hour. We're loading up now. It's -3 in London, so it will be freezing here by dinner time.

Just saw this map for LE predictions for the week.


----------



## chachi1984

hope the wind picks up enough to dry the rain


----------



## Hysert

Just seeing some flakes!! An hr ago I was loading the trucks in a sweater


----------



## dingybigfoot

Watching the temps. Full salt is the plan.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Heavy salt app at dark. I don't think anything will dry before the freeze. The salt will spread really nice on bare asphalt though.


----------



## LuckyPlower

R.G.PEEL;2092693 said:


> Heavy salt app at dark. I don't think anything will dry before the freeze. The salt will spread really nice on bare asphalt though.


Agreed, should be a straight forward salt run.


----------



## chachi1984

crazy windy here


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just finished a salt run, it sure iced up fast. Roads are crap...


----------



## grandview

winds are gusting at 56 kph


----------



## SHAWZER

How many mph ?


----------



## grandview

SHAWZER;2092790 said:


> How many mph ?


35:waving:


----------



## SHAWZER

Close enough .Thumbs Up


----------



## potskie

chachi1984;2092762 said:


> crazy windy here


Windy here too, Nothing more annoying than hand salting a sidewalk in the wind.


----------



## grandview

potskie;2092802 said:


> Windy here too, Nothing more annoying than hand salting a sidewalk in the wind.


walk backwards


----------



## greywynd

City salters are out downtown Toronto, but other than wet and windy not much happening. 

Was a rough landing, saw a few bags pulled out and ready.


----------



## schrader

Wow did things ever turn quick here, we went from +2 to -2 in like an hour with heavy snow. So much water in the snow here the salt didn't do much. Looks like a long week for us in the snow belt.


----------



## Hysert

Wow that wind sure dryer things up fast here!!! Some of my places barley needed a salt??


----------



## cet

Changed from rain to snow pretty quick. Went and salted my 2 non school sites. Come back home to find my wife on the couch with an irregular heart beat. Called the ambulance, now I wait trying to find someone to do my salt run while my daughter's with my wife at the hospital. Hoping it's not a plow too. Last time this happened they had to doa minor procedure on her heart.
Might as well go to work, I don't think I'll be sleeping anyway.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;2092906 said:


> Changed from rain to snow pretty quick. Went and salted my 2 non school sites. Come back home to find my wife on the couch with an irregular heart beat. Called the ambulance, now I wait trying to find someone to do my salt run while my daughter's with my wife at the hospital. Hoping it's not a plow too. Last time this happened they had to doa minor procedure on her heart.
> Might as well go to work, I don't think I'll be sleeping anyway.


The good news is your daughter is home. Hopefully it's not very serious and just a scare.


----------



## cet

That kids my rock. I've been through this twice before. Once they stopped her heart then started it instantly, second time some minor operation. Hopefully she's home tonight.


----------



## chachi1984

Hysert;2092880 said:


> Wow that wind sure dryer things up fast here!!! Some of my places barley needed a salt??


most of the places in Burlington were just icy in patches


----------



## Triple L

Wow that's a terrible surprise Chris, hope everything works out


----------



## Hysert

We haven't met yet in person? But all the best with your wife!!!


----------



## cet

Thanks to everyone. 
For those of you who have never been through anything like this don't hesitate to call 911. One time I drove her to the hospital and got in real trouble. If something happened along the way my hands would have been tied.
one time fire made it first, must have been 7guys in my family room. Played hockey with the head guy. My wife is a retired nurse.


----------



## greywynd

cet;2092931 said:


> Thanks to everyone.
> For those of you who have never been through anything like this don't hesitate to call 911. One time I drove her to the hospital and got in real trouble. If something happened along the way my hands would have been tied.
> one time fire made it first, must have been 7guys in my family room. Played hockey with the head guy. My wife is a retired nurse.


Yep, 911 is there for things like this, I have a couple paramedic friends and lots of volunteer fire friends, they know what to do, keep level headed, and have resources at their disposal. 
Hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## rooferdave

cet;2092914 said:


> That kids my rock. I've been through this twice before. Once they stopped her heart then started it instantly, second time some minor operation. Hopefully she's home tonight.


The stopping the heart thing they did that to me twice a few years back, it is not fun they hit you eith a drug called adetethene. Its not pleasant, fyi if you drive into emerge you wait with the herd, if an ambulance brings you in the paramedics are tied up till a doctor takes you, you are seen very quickley to free up the bus. I brought my mother inlaw in myself and after waiting 3 hrs to be seen it was too late and she did not survive. So as others have said here call an ambulance I wish I had have


----------



## dingybigfoot

Scales are down at Markham Salt Depot.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Chris I hope everything is ok with your wife...sending all our good thought and prayers...


----------



## Triple L

Doubt many guys will be at Congress tomorrow


----------



## dingybigfoot

Interlock courtyards were a mess lastnight, and discovered that all my bins at one site were empty and a couple of them were filled with water. Other than that, a quick and easy salt run. Some decent sunlight right now.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, let's plan for thursday


----------



## chachi1984

Triple L;2093116 said:


> Doubt many guys will be at Congress tomorrow


never been before , do they have both lawn and snow equipment


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Pristine PM ltd;2093142 said:


> Yeah, let's plan for thursday


:bluebouncwesporttymusic Ill see you guys there.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Uh, anyone seeing squalls that are sticking? Weather office is still saying 5 to 10


----------



## ff1221

Full push this morning, was pretty icy underneath and based on the streamer that is currently sitting over Kincardine puking out snow looks like tomorrow is out for Congress!

Hope all is well with your wife Chris.


----------



## SHAWZER

Lots of squalls here . 25 -30 cm and calling for more .


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER;2093295 said:


> Lots of squalls here . 25 -30 cm and calling for more .


Only had about 10cm here, we'll see what this streamer leaves behind!


----------



## dingybigfoot

Looking like a morning gta rush hour push. Yay!!


----------



## schrader

Sorry to hear about your Wife Chris hope all turns out well.

We had 20cm here with some good drifts. Double plow and full salt run after makes for a long day. Cant believe the forecast for this week every time I look at it there is more snow. I think we are going to pay for the easy December.


----------



## G.Landscape

Looks like a messy morning rush hour push for us too. Not too excited.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;2093258 said:


> Uh, anyone seeing squalls that are sticking? Weather office is still saying 5 to 10


I'm guessing 15-20cm because some idiot said let meet at Congress at Tuesday.


----------



## Hysert

Atleast it will be snow and not the stuff we got last week..


----------



## GSS

Still no major snow in SE Sask


----------



## potskie

Hysert;2093505 said:


> Atleast it will be snow and not the stuff we got last week..


No that's looking to be friday, sounding like another visit from the concrete fairy.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;2093487 said:


> I'm guessing 15-20cm because some idiot said let meet at Congress at Tuesday.


I don't know why anyone listens to that idiot...


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;2093555 said:


> I don't know why anyone listens to that idiot...


He might be calling you for job soon as I've heard most of your guys are idiots.


----------



## Hysert

potskie;2093551 said:


> No that's looking to be friday, sounding like another visit from the concrete fairy.


Lol.. I hope it changes by Friday? Just reminded my guys that any of the piles from last week will be rock hard


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;2093564 said:


> He might be calling you for job soon as I've heard most of your guys are idiots.


"Most?!".... I'd go as far to say all....!


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus;2093568 said:


> "Most?!".... I'd go as far to say all....!


Can't argue with that statement.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Anyone see a 6150 r with a live edge?


----------



## Ant118

Hey guys if anyone is looking for some environmental ice melt. Its good up to -30C and is concrete safe. Very competitive on prices.

Anthony


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Pristine PM ltd;2093858 said:


> Anyone see a 6150 r with a live edge?


Did you misplace one?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;2093858 said:


> Anyone see a 6150 r with a live edge?


Bummer.....


----------



## schrader

Holy crap one minute beautiful sunshine the next minute raging blizzard, just dumped 2" in half an hour and still coming down.


----------



## Triple L

R.G.PEEL;2093915 said:


> Did you misplace one?


I'm surprised Jon can keep track of everything


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Hey guys I just landed a huge account so I picked up a mint condition 6150r with a 12ft live edge. I'll get pics soon. Just kidding pristine hope you can find it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

10 16 actually, please keep an eye out, total equipment rental

SER# 1LO6150MHDG761235


----------



## Triple L

Who's insurance has to cover that one?


----------



## ff1221

She's blowin a gale here, 60k wind gusts and sideways snow, just another beautiful day in Bruce County!


----------



## SHAWZER

Clear skies here now.


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER;2094478 said:


> Clear skies here now.


Currently quiet here but there is a streamer shuffling up and down the lake thats dropping a ton if you are under it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Home for a sleep, give it an hour before my phone rings! That wind sure screwed a few sites up


----------



## schrader

Pretty bad when only getting 20cm is getting of lucky.looks like we are getting all of Decembers snow now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;2094521 said:


> Home for a sleep, give it an hour before my phone rings! That wind sure screwed a few sites up


I was through my route 4 times yesterday, gave up on the evening squall,
Had some sleep and back at it at 1am, just getting in now. Nice light stuff but could do without the squalls when you're 95% done and you swear someone is just playing with you...
My wife packed me breakfast,lunch and a ton of coffee, I was 3 trips to the truck loading it up, then at the 3rd site couldn't remember unplugging the truck...yep cord laying in the driveway.
ThinkIneedtogotosleepagain.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yep, getting up now, must have sounded drunk to people this morning. Most of the calls this morning were unrelated to snow!!!


----------



## Hysert

Jon they find the tractor?? Was a decent day for us, previous nights freeze up salt was holding at 4am, managed to hold most off with salt till around 10 then we were pushen... went out last night around 6 to start cleanups, then another streamer got bigger and the winds were drifting the backs of buildings in as fast as we were moving it! So we quit and went back at it at 3am.. everything cleaned up by 7am!!!


----------



## GMC Driver

Well, been a busy 48 hours. Gonna get started here again in another 3 to 4 hours.

No LO show this year...

Did I mention that I love lake effect?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver;2094768 said:


> Well, been a busy 48 hours. Gonna get started here again in another 3 to 4 hours.
> 
> No LO show this year...
> 
> Did I mention that I love lake effect?


You too, eh?

Only 48? Amateur......


----------



## JD Dave

I'm really hoping for no snow tonight so I can be my chipper self at lunch tomorrow. Who's still thinking of going or shall we just call it off.


----------



## Mr.Markus

You should know better than "hoping" out loud...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Snow squall city here 

Just power washed a jammed up drop salter and got it working. Waiting for it to dry off a bit while I fix a bobcat quick tack spring. Starting to snow here


----------



## Mr.Markus

Same here, doubt I'll make it tomorrow...


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN calling for plus 3 and rain on Friday . Mother Nature is still Dizzy .


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

How is 2pm or 3pm?


----------



## Hysert

No LO for us.. need a little sleep! Got another inch, 4hrs we had everything done!! Pushed a few... really hopen the rain don't come on Friday??


----------



## Triple L

No lo for me either, full plow for us and snow hauling tonight and probably a salt run too... sucks


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Triple L;2095184 said:


> No lo for me either, full plow for us and snow hauling tonight and probably a salt run too... sucks


Thats too bad I was hoping to see some of you guys there....I just finished up and we're about to leave, is anyone going?


----------



## JD Dave

Lets plan a lunch next week when it's not snowing. I need Chad there to make fun of and Markus to split the bill.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;2095200 said:


> Lets plan a lunch next week when it's not snowing. I need Chad there to make fun of and Markus to split the bill.


If you would stop making plans maybe it would stop snowing


----------



## Mr.Markus

So you're trying to make it snow next week now???

Flurries are getting pretty heavy in the last hour, full run this morning, getting my groove back.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;2095209 said:


> So you're trying to make it snow next week now???
> 
> Flurries are getting pretty heavy in the last hour, full run this morning, getting my groove back.


Might have to put down a full jagg after your full run to hold off those flurries


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Having friends with a Cardinal shipping box is amazing. 

Needed a part and we will have it early am tomorrow. Without travelling 


The new Toro blower with metal single stage blades is amazing. It handled this snow and sludge on the public sidewalks in places just fine and it's not too heavy.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes;2094936 said:


> You too, eh?
> 
> Only 48? Amateur......


72 now. Or 96 - can't remember. Just know it's been plow, shovel, salt, wrench, repeat.

Domkop.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver;2095486 said:


> 72 now. Or 96 - can't remember. Just know it's been plow, shovel, salt, wrench, repeat.
> 
> Domkop.


I sure am.

Finally a break tonight. First full night of sleep since Saturday.


----------



## Maclawnco

Mark Oomkes;2095491 said:


> I sure am.
> 
> Finally a break tonight. First full night of sleep since Saturday.


What's that, you want everyone to call your cell tonight?


----------



## dingybigfoot

A full nights sleep would be bliss right now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Maclawnco;2095508 said:


> What's that, you want everyone to call your cell tonight?


Ok, so now I'm going to shut it off.

Maybe giving oot my number wasn't a good idea.


----------



## By-The-Lake

MIDTOWNPC;2095275 said:


> Having friends with a Cardinal shipping box is amazing.
> 
> Needed a part and we will have it early am tomorrow. Without travelling
> 
> The new Toro blower with metal single stage blades is amazing. It handled this snow and sludge on the public sidewalks in places just fine and it's not too heavy.


The Toro blower sounds interesting what is the model number? I didn't see it on the website.


----------



## Maclawnco

Mark Oomkes;2095545 said:


> Ok, so now I'm going to shut it off.
> 
> Maybe giving oot my number wasn't a good idea.


I'm just joshing. But really, work for Cherry Logistics and guaranteed they will call as soon as you fall asleep.


----------



## Hysert

Kids got a PA day today, weren't they just off for 2 weeks??? Going toboggan.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

A 30cm storm would be perfect right now


----------



## SHAWZER

You must not have seasonal contracts .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHAWZER;2095759 said:


> You must not have seasonal contracts .


Barely getting by


----------



## JD Dave

I'd be ok if we had nothing to do for the next couple weeks.


----------



## schrader

Ya someone kick Dean for me, I don't mind some snow but not everyday. Today looks real messy followed by four day of snow squalls. Would be nice for a few days off.


----------



## DeVries

Hysert;2095707 said:


> Kids got a PA day today, weren't they just off for 2 weeks??? Going toboggan.


You better hurry, might not be much left to toboggan on after the rain comes thru.


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;2095781 said:


> Barely getting by


I sense some sarcasm!


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd;2095980 said:


> I sense some sarcasm!


Exactly, if I had Dean's money I'd burn mine.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Spoken like a true wife...


----------



## schrader

What happened to the +4 we barely got to +1. Funny to see the contractors who use just pick ups and no salt, now have 4" of slop on the lots and don't even bother to come around and try to clean it up. I don't know how some guys get away with it.


----------



## SHAWZER

That's strange , got up to plus 4 here today . I have scratched my head for years how some contractors keep the same places year after year . Small town , everyone related ....:laughing:


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Hey Dean, my aunt was telling me about this rich landscaping guy in Newmarket who does her parents driveway....he gave up most residential to go for bigger commercial but they were one of his original customers so he still does it for them. I know it's a bit of a long shot but does that happen to sound like you? Or are there different Deans on here lol.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;2095990 said:


> Exactly, if I had Dean's money I'd burn mine.


That would be a big fire.


----------



## Hysert

cet;2096087 said:


> That would be a big fire.


How the boss doing sir?


----------



## cet

Hysert;2096096 said:


> How the boss doing sir?


Much better thanks. They believe they have figured it out.


----------



## Hysert

cet;2096110 said:


> Much better thanks. They believe they have figured it out.


Good stuff


----------



## Triple L

cet;2096110 said:


> Much better thanks. They believe they have figured it out.


That's great to hear Chris!


----------



## dingybigfoot

schrader;2095853 said:


> Ya someone kick Dean for me, I don't mind some snow but not everyday. Today looks real messy followed by four day of snow squalls. Would be nice for a few days off.


Every day is a migraine. Or, dehydration from not being able to keep food down if you're PPM.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Still been good this year! We salted the GM plant last night with our new truck, that was interesting! Over 50 tons we think. 9pm till 4am. There truck broke down, so my first finance payment was more then covered on the first day of having the truck! Glad to hear things are better Chris!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Please tell me you didn't salt it with a Ford...

That is good news Chris...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Sure as heck did!


----------



## greywynd

That Ranger did a lot of salt!!

Good to hear Chris, I bet the American economy is too!


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Pristine PM ltd;2096216 said:


> Sure as heck did!


Saw one of your plow trucks yesterday when we where on our way to the show...came flying down the off ramp going 100mph and wasn't really paying attention because he almost hit us haha.


----------



## Mr.Markus

NickSnow&Mow;2096249 said:


> Saw one of your plow trucks yesterday when we where on our way to the show...came flying down the off ramp going 100mph and wasn't really paying attention because he almost hit us haha.


If the guy had his head out the sunroof it was Jon...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Im usually good at predicting this stuff... Went out for dinner last night it was raining +1. Seemed like the temps were getting colder, definitely thinking the gravel will be an ice rink. The rain switched to heavy wet flurries which have ended now. My drive was frozen solid when I got home, and just a pile of slush now. Sitting at zero..


----------



## SHAWZER

Still plus 2 here , no snow yet . Breakfast at 5:30 will taste good .


----------



## cet

greywynd;2096228 said:


> That Ranger did a lot of salt!!
> 
> Good to hear Chris, I bet the American economy is too!


With this dollar I think she's selling stuff.


----------



## grandview

Heading up to Fallsview casino today, driving the wife and her friend there to see Donny Osmond , Anyone close by to stop for a few beer?


----------



## Hysert

grandview;2096306 said:


> Heading up to Fallsview casino today, driving the wife and her friend there to see Donny Osmond , Anyone close by to stop for a few beer?


Com on over spend your money


----------



## grandview

Hysert;2096308 said:


> Com on over spend your money


Dollar worth 1.50ussmileyflag


----------



## Hysert

grandview;2096309 said:


> Dollar worth 1.50ussmileyflag


Arnt you guys like 4 trillion in debt?? Been following some of the trump debates? The man's got [email protected]


----------



## schrader

Went from +3 to -1 in two hours here, instant skating rink.


----------



## Hysert

schrader;2096315 said:


> Went from +3 to -1 in two hours here, instant skating rink.


Temps dropping here too.. wiND should dry things a bit... are snow is nearly gone, even are snowman we made yesterday is not liking the warm temps lol


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd;2096216 said:


> Sure as heck did!


How'd it work? Can you imagine doing that with a f350 with a dump insert? LOL


----------



## ff1221

Didn't realize how many days I had missed on here, busy week! Did anyone make it to LO?


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader;2096315 said:


> Went from +3 to -1 in two hours here, instant skating rink.


It wasn't that bad if you were out in it. I have no idea where everyone is, I went a one more notch on the gate on the salter than usual and my lots are perfect, so many people dropped the ball on this one out here.


----------



## schrader

One of my competitors who has several sites near mine hasn't serviced his sites in three days. The three inches of slop that were on the lost yesterday are now three inches of frozen hard pack, walks are a sheet of ice. I think his days are numbered.I started salting everything before it froze and was done in time for breakfast.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;2096488 said:


> One of my competitors who has several sites near mine hasn't serviced his sites in three days. The three inches of slop that were on the lost yesterday are now three inches of frozen hard pack, walks are a sheet of ice. I think his days are numbered.I started salting everything before it froze and was done in time for breakfast.


Call those customers or call him and buy him out


----------



## schrader

MIDTOWNPC;2096489 said:


> Call those customers or call him and buy him out[/QUOTE
> 
> I already work for that PM and already working on it. It's a father son business and the father has retired but the son isn't keeping the business going the way it used to. I don't see him staying in business for much longer.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Mr.Markus;2096271 said:


> If the guy had his head out the sunroof it was Jon...


Lmao...dfkm!!


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;2096471 said:


> It wasn't that bad if you were out in it. I have no idea where everyone is, I went a one more notch on the gate on the salter than usual and my lots are perfect, so many people dropped the ball on this one out here.


It was really bad in Kitchener for ball dropping. I was floored at the amount of untouched sites at 9 am. I think it had to do with the forecast. It was saying plus one till almost 10am but it was -1 at 630am


----------



## thebossman

schrader;2096488 said:


> One of my competitors who has several sites near mine hasn't serviced his sites in three days. The three inches of slop that were on the lost yesterday are now three inches of frozen hard pack, walks are a sheet of ice. I think his days are numbered.I started salting everything before it froze and was done in time for breakfast.


Wouldn't be greenthumb eh?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Speed control hydrolic is the future for us I think with 550's and up. It worked like butter.

Nick, what time and what intersection?


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;2096733 said:


> Speed control hydrolic is the future for us I think with 550's and up. It worked like butter.
> 
> Nick, what time and what intersection?


Do you have a Force One Controlle?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Pristine PM ltd;2096733 said:


> Speed control hydrolic is the future for us I think with 550's and up. It worked like butter.
> 
> Nick, what time and what intersection?


Probably around 12:30. I have no idea the intersection but it was like 5 mins away from the show. White Silverado extended cab with a fisher I think. I could care less I just noticed it was pristine property maintenance so thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

All blizzards or snowex's and all fords!


----------



## G.Landscape

potskie;2096643 said:


> It was really bad in Kitchener for ball dropping. I was floored at the amount of untouched sites at 9 am. I think it had to do with the forecast. It was saying plus one till almost 10am but it was -1 at 630am


We did salt most of our sites, some that aren't open weekends we skipped and I just looked now and most of them look better then the ones we did salt, they have been blown dry and have little to no snow, all the salted stuff is wet and has some areas with a little snow here and there.


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;2096781 said:


> We did salt most of our sites, some that aren't open weekends we skipped and I just looked now and most of them look better then the ones we did salt, they have been blown dry and have little to no snow, all the salted stuff is wet and has some areas with a little snow here and there.


Can you explain the advantages to the kage vs wing plow in the "selecting a plows for a 544j" thread... I see you guys went all out this year with kage plows and snow tires on the skids


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Pristine PM ltd;2096772 said:


> All blizzards or snowex's and all fords!


Ok...white extended cab 250 or 350 then. I was pretty sure it was a Silverado but obviously not. Like I said I just noticed that it clearly said pristine property maintenance across the side. I thought fisher xls because it's one of the wing plows like a wideout I think. I'm not making this up lol he came flying down the off ramp and then just saw us so he switched a bit and slammed on the brakes and his plow smashed off the ground. It must have been a blizzard then because it definetly wasn't grey, I thought yellow=fisher because that seems like 90 percent of others plows in the hat are. Like I said I could care less I just thought I'd bring it up because I recognized your name clearly on the side.


----------



## Hysert

Pristine PM ltd;2096772 said:


> All blizzards or snowex's and all fords!


Jon how are the new snowexs? Do you have any issues with the steal edges on the wings??

Steady light snow here..


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

potskie;2096643 said:


> It was really bad in Kitchener for ball dropping. I was floored at the amount of untouched sites at 9 am. I think it had to do with the forecast. It was saying plus one till almost 10am but it was -1 at 630am


It seems to be that way all season. For as little snow as Waterloo Region has received there always seems to be sidewalks/lots full of snow.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Is the snow sticking out west? Radar looks bright!

I so far love the snowex's, the issues with blizzards are in theory now solved... give me a year to hate them though!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;2096958 said:


> Is the snow sticking out west? Radar looks bright!
> 
> I so far love the snowex's, the issues with blizzards are in theory now solved... give me a year to hate them though!


Nothing sticking yet.


----------



## Hysert

We got a good inch of fluff up on the escarpment.. hit are 24/7 sites last night..


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cost of parts and dealer support were my issues with blizzard, still a DD product.
I'm pretty hard on stuff though so When I'm done with the boss I have no idea what I'll get...lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus;2096981 said:


> Cost of parts and dealer support were my issues with blizzard, still a DD product.
> I'm pretty hard on stuff though so When I'm done with the boss I have no idea what I'll get...lol


Parts delivery has been far better under SnowEx (so far) than Blizzard.


----------



## thebossman

Anyone have a Arctic v blade controller for sale? Buddy of mine had his fry on him while plowing.
Much appreciated


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;2096879 said:


> Can you explain the advantages to the kage vs wing plow in the "selecting a plows for a 544j" thread... I see you guys went all out this year with kage plows and snow tires on the skids


I did although I really don't think our skids compare to loaders. The tires have been pretty good, I was pretty impressed, until we lost one last storm.... Although I am pretty sure that was an installation error.


----------



## Hysert

Pristine PM ltd;2096958 said:


> Is the snow sticking out west? Radar looks bright!
> 
> I so far love the snowex's, the issues with blizzards are in theory now solved... give me a year to hate them though!


Good to hear! Thanks Jon!!! When I spoke to John Murphy from DD he told me all I would need is the snowex receivers and the snowex controller so it hooks up the automat system, all my western wiring and truck mount will work?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

No clue about the hookup aspect of things, but it makes sense for dd to be nice about cross branding


----------



## DeVries

Higher elevations is a light salt run about 2cm's down. Along the lake and QEW black and wet. Hope the wind picks up before the cold snap hits to help in drying things up.

I hear lots of snow in the forecast for Collingwood Barrie etc. Be up there at the end of the week, should make for some good sledding. 30 cm's possible in the next 2 days.


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;2097079 said:


> Higher elevations is a light salt run about 2cm's down. Along the lake and QEW black and wet. Hope the wind picks up before the cold snap hits to help in drying things up.
> 
> I hear lots of snow in the forecast for Collingwood Barrie etc. Be up there at the end of the week, should make for some good sledding. 30 cm's possible in the next 2 days.


We use tobe big snowmobilers. 5-7000kms every yr, after seeing a few guys get killed and my son was born I packed it in!! Not to mention as biz got bigger I couldn't relax playing up north and worried about conditions down here.. still have Alittle 340 to putt around on here in the fields..


----------



## cet

DeVries;2097079 said:


> Higher elevations is a light salt run about 2cm's down. Along the lake and QEW black and wet. Hope the wind picks up before the cold snap hits to help in drying things up.
> 
> I hear lots of snow in the forecast for Collingwood Barrie etc. Be up there at the end of the week, should make for some good sledding. 30 cm's possible in the next 2 days.


Last time I went to north bay I saw one of your black extended cab fords southbound south of Huntsville. You can read that logo from a distance.

Just stopped snowing here but its suppose to start again.


----------



## greywynd

Going to need a pair of rear tractor tires for the little tractor I have, 13.6-28's. I don't use it a lot, so hope to find a pair of used ones if possible. 

Doesn't make sense to have $1000 in rubber on a machine I use 30-40 hours a year. 

If anyone has any leads let me know!


----------



## GMC Driver

Been going on since mid-morning. Everything here and west is holding on pre-treat, salt is working for everything north and north east. Far east is a full push.

I love lake effect...


----------



## Triple L

Supposed to get 5-10 this afternoon and another 5 here tomorrow... great daytime event again


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Triple L;2097134 said:


> Supposed to get 5-10 this afternoon and another 5 here tomorrow... great daytime event again


Those are the worst everybody gets pissed off when you aren't there within an hour of when it starts snowing. Drives me nuts and i'm sure its 10x worse for you with commercial.


----------



## DeVries

cet;2097085 said:


> Last time I went to north bay I saw one of your black extended cab fords southbound south of Huntsville. You can read that logo from a distance.
> 
> Just stopped snowing here but its suppose to start again.


We had a job that was supposed to take two weeks up there. So I booked two weeks and with all the extras it ended up being 11 with more in the spring apparently. I should have rented a house up there for the money we spent on hotels.

The logo thing I guess my branding is working, getting a new website up and running in a few weeks. its high time.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

DeVries;2097160 said:


> We had a job that was supposed to take two weeks up there. So I booked two weeks and with all the extras it ended up being 11 with more in the spring apparently. I should have rented a house up there for the money we spent on hotels.
> 
> The logo thing I guess my branding is working, getting a new website up and running in a few weeks. its high time.


Whats your company called? Always like looking at cool logos for ideas.


----------



## SHAWZER

Different weather sites calling anywhere from 1 -30 cm tonight . Just another wake up and look out the window night .....


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;2097134 said:


> Supposed to get 5-10 this afternoon and another 5 here tomorrow... great daytime event again


Just drove around KW and looks like anything that was salted this morning is no longer holding the snow off. Not too excited for another snowfall right through rush hour.

What happened to snow falls from 6pm to Midnight leaving lots of time for nice clean lots by morning, is that really too much to ask.


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;2097182 said:


> Different weather sites calling anywhere from 1 -30 cm tonight . Just another wake up and look out the window night .....


Im really hoping the band stays to the west of us because I don't really want 30cm of snow. Time will tell.http://www.plowsite.com/images/smilies/sleeping.gif


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;2097220 said:


> Im really hoping the band stays to the west of us because I don't really want 30cm of snow. Time will tell.http://www.plowsite.com/images/smilies/sleeping.gif


 If you can believe the radar snow might stay north and south of us .


----------



## SHAWZER

thebossman;2097039 said:


> Anyone have a Arctic v blade controller for sale? Buddy of mine had his fry on him while
> Much appreciated


 Dan Harrison might have one .


----------



## potskie

Mark Oomkes;2097038 said:


> Parts delivery has been far better under SnowEx (so far) than Blizzard.


I'm curious as to why that would be...



G.Landscape;2097184 said:


> Just drove around KW and looks like anything that was salted this morning is no longer holding the snow off. Not too excited for another snowfall right through rush hour.
> 
> What happened to snow falls from 6pm to Midnight leaving lots of time for nice clean lots by morning, is that really too much to ask.


Seems this year we aren't getting a lot but what we do get is either concrete or the worst timing. I got accused last week of not servicing a site at all... within 20 mins of my leaving after the SECOND time I had been through it.


----------



## SHAWZER

Only 2 cm here . Looks like everyone around me is getting hammered .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

potskie;2097260 said:


> I'm curious as to why that would be...
> 
> Seems this year we aren't getting a lot but what we do get is either concrete or the worst timing. I got accused last week of not servicing a site at all... within 20 mins of my leaving after the SECOND time I had been through it.


I don't know why. Ended up replacing 2 entire 8611LP moldboards....wings, cylinders, etc. Both were 10 seasons old or more and not worth repairing. Both moldboards showed up the day after we ordered them.

Timing hasn't been terrible, but customer expectations due to a light winter have been.


----------



## DeVries

Does anyone on this board sent email notifications with a link to the weather network or environment Canada to their clients so they know you are watching the weather and what's predicted to happen but also so they know what is coming and possible timing of a storm and amounts so you don't get as many phone calls/emails wondering what going on and how come things aren't black yet?


----------



## G.Landscape

Well that wasn't so bad, we had most sites looking pretty good by 8am, all plowed and salted. Different story now, it's been blowing and coming down heavy not for a few hours.

If the client can read the weather themselves or look out the window then I don't think I want them as a client. I generally figure if our sites are equal or better and roads we are in good shape.


----------



## Grassman09

Anyone need a controller or 2 for Buyers SHPE 2250 saltdoog 2.5 yard salter. I'll have two for sale in a week or so.


----------



## DeVries

Full plow along the lake.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries;2097575 said:


> Does anyone on this board sent email notifications with a link to the weather network or environment Canada to their clients so they know you are watching the weather and what's predicted to happen but also so they know what is coming and possible timing of a storm and amounts so you don't get as many phone calls/emails wondering what going on and how come things aren't black yet?


Years ago I started emailing when service was complete as drivers would text in as they moved to a site Customers like it especially out of town owners with tenants now it's a problem because there are too many I can't keep up I just send a bulk email when we leave the yard

I am now finding the less communication the better. 
I have pulled myself out of a tractor which I really like and I now just drive the salt truck I hired a new guy to run my tractor 
He is doing good


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;2097787 said:


> Years ago I started emailing when service was complete as drivers would text in as they moved to a site Customers like it especially out of town owners with tenants now it's a problem because there are too many I can't keep up I just send a bulk email when we leave the yard
> 
> I am now finding the less communication the better.
> I have pulled myself out of a tractor which I really like and I now just drive the salt truck I hired a new guy to run my tractor
> He is doing good


I'm in the salt truck too and hate it. It see


----------



## Herm Witte

I have been leaving a message on our answering machine telling clients our plan and when finished I update the message to state the same. Seems to cut down on requests to return calls. Mostly people want to be reassured that we're actually out and about.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;2097787 said:


> Years ago I started emailing when service was complete as drivers would text in as they moved to a site Customers like it especially out of town owners with tenants now it's a problem because there are too many I can't keep up I just send a bulk email when we leave the yard
> 
> I am now finding the less communication the better.
> I have pulled myself out of a tractor which I really like and I now just drive the salt truck I hired a new guy to run my tractor
> He is doing good


I went from salt truck for the last 3 years back into a tractor this year and actually love it! Soo nice to be doing what you love


----------



## potskie

MIDTOWNPC;2097787 said:


> Years ago I started emailing when service was complete as drivers would text in as they moved to a site Customers like it especially out of town owners with tenants now it's a problem because there are too many I can't keep up I just send a bulk email when we leave the yard
> 
> I am now finding the less communication the better.
> I have pulled myself out of a tractor which I really like and I now just drive the salt truck I hired a new guy to run my tractor
> He is doing good


Same, Used to BCC all the customers on a storm report, just giving them an update on weather and how it's being handled at about 8 am. Was just an open invitation to ***** piss moan and whine.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

This is my first year trying out twitter ppm_info

Sorta suck at it, but as I get more customers on it, I am sure I will improve


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;2097517 said:


> Only 2 cm here . Looks like everyone around me is getting hammered .


SOB 20+ cm here just getting in now, started at 2AM looks like a repeat tomorrow.


----------



## SHAWZER

Wow , we only got 2 cm last night , nothing today .


----------



## JD Dave

I like salting as I can drive around in large storms and give suggestions on where to put snow and little suggestions on how to plow. I drive tractors around the rest of the year if rather not have to in the winter.


----------



## thebossman

SHAWZER;2097898 said:


> Wow , we only got 2 cm last night , nothing today .


Expected a little more then what we got.. just drove around and checked route


----------



## SHAWZER

Did you find a Artic controller ?


----------



## SHAWZER

Everyone must be still plowing and salting or sleeping .


----------



## Jaynen

Nice to see the sun come out today. Always feels like it gives me a second wind.


----------



## JD Dave

SHAWZER;2098453 said:


> Everyone must be still plowing and salting or sleeping .


Naps are very important in this business.


----------



## greywynd

JD Dave;2098528 said:


> Naps are very important in this business.


Especially for the more experienced guys?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

greywynd;2098539 said:


> Especially for the more experienced guys?


Nicely done..........Thumbs Up :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd;2098539 said:


> Especially for the more experienced guys?


Always love the humour of an exsnowplower on a plowin forum. Lol


----------



## SHAWZER

I wake up grumpy sometimes too ....


----------



## Hysert

We had the LE machine stop by yesterday! Dropped 4inch in 4 hrs, nice and fluffy, timing was perfect right as folks were heading home  then the wind kept blowing the roofs off... fun times!! Nice day today tho!!


----------



## greywynd

JD Dave;2098549 said:


> Always love the humour of an exsnowplower on a plowin forum. Lol


I may not be plowing for cash these days, but I'll always be a snowplower!

Heck, what do you think I need the tractor tires for?

These days though I plow when I want, how I want, and the customer LOVES my work!!


----------



## By-The-Lake

I don't think this has a live edge but if you a looking for a cool snow removal vehicle this might be of interest.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/cape-breton-*******-snowplow-1.3408734


----------



## Hysert

By-The-Lake;2098629 said:


> I don't think this has a live edge but if you a looking for a cool snow removal vehicle this might be of interest.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/cape-breton-*******-snowplow-1.3408734


Lmao... he was drinking milk for that one...

Looks like a nice clear night for all of us.. gonna do a salt run later and get some sleep


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd;2098617 said:


> I may not be plowing for cash these days, but I'll always be a snowplower!
> 
> Heck, what do you think I need the tractor tires for?
> 
> These days though I plow when I want, how I want, and the customer LOVES my work!!


She's just being nice.


----------



## greywynd

JD Dave;2099027 said:


> She's just being nice.


Works for me!


----------



## schrader

If anyone wants snow come to Collingwood 45 cm since Monday and still snowing. It can stop anytime.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Wow, hey, good for blue


----------



## dingybigfoot

I'd be irritable and annoyed.


----------



## SHAWZER

Has not quit snowing since 3 am , nice and fluffy .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;2099775 said:


> If anyone wants snow come to Collingwood 45 cm since Monday and still snowing. It can stop anytime.


You alright or need help

I can sizzle in a skid steer if you need me


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Is it worth it to bring equipment up north ever? If I had a guarantee and payed daily, I would consider


----------



## Mark Oomkes

schrader;2099775 said:


> If anyone wants snow come to Collingwood 45 cm since Monday and still snowing. It can stop anytime.


That's only aboot 6" per day.

That would be annoying.

Not nearly that much here, but I wish it would stop as well.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The way things are going this year I would just break stuff and leave...


----------



## ff1221

schrader;2099775 said:


> If anyone wants snow come to Collingwood 45 cm since Monday and still snowing. It can stop anytime.


We got 30cm on Tuesday and another 30cm last night so i know how you feel. seems we are always right in line for the heaviest streamers. I got an extra skidsteer if you need it just no operator!Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

Looks like the streamer from Collingwood is headed to you Jon...lol


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Na, just screwing up things for Dave


----------



## BC Handyman

I'm glad I'm not only one that is sick of the snow everyday. Got cold calls done today, suppose to start hauling tomorrow but its starting to snow again so not sure if that will be happening.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;2100267 said:


> Na, just screwing up things for Dave


Yeah that's exactly right. Lol


----------



## SHAWZER

Radar looks clear , time to head out to clean up yesterdays daytime 20- 25 cm .


----------



## JD Dave

We're getting together for lunch today at 1pm at Jack Astors on Dixon Rd for anyone interested. We will be in the front room with roll up doors.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grease monkeys in the garage...lol.


----------



## redclifford

I might make it to finally introduce myself, I just checked and its only 10mins away from where I'm staying


----------



## Hysert

Just ordered 2 Haven fire surpresient systems. I seem them on dragons den the other night!! Check them out guys, might just save someone you know!! DRAGON20 promo code for $20 off


----------



## Triple L

Thanks for lunch Dave, and everyone else who split the nachos LOL 

Great seeing everyone finally!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L;2101050 said:


> Thanks for lunch Dave, and everyone else who split the nachos LOL
> 
> Great seeing everyone finally!


Are you kidding?

He always made you pay when we went for lunch.


----------



## JD Dave

Mark Oomkes;2101053 said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> He always made you pay when we went for lunch.


I had a water and a bowl of soup and somehow my bill was $175. I'm staying home next time.


----------



## G.Landscape

Anyone know of any snow dump sites in KW area that are open?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave;2101087 said:


> I had a water and a bowl of soup and somehow my bill was $175. I'm staying home next time.


Come to GR, I'm a cheaper date than that.....unless you want to go to Ruth's Chris.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;2101087 said:


> I had a water and a bowl of soup and somehow my bill was $175. I'm staying home next time.


I still ended up paying for 2 portions of veg nachos and 1 of chicken nachos???
It's good that she wasn't hard to look at...


----------



## cet

JD Dave;2101087 said:


> I had a water and a bowl of soup and somehow my bill was $175. I'm staying home next time.


We'll all save money.


----------



## Triple L

cet;2101114 said:


> We'll all save money.


Literally laughing out loud!!!!!!!!!

And here Dave quit drinking beer.......

For about 10 minutes


----------



## Mr.Markus

" My wife and 12 kids are throwing up, even my cat is sick, I feel fine...does anyone else feel hot...? Hey! Lets get the nacho share plate again..."
FM


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I paid for Moosehead beers when I drank Keiths she must have heard I'll pay for Keith's and gave me his bill too 
Either that or the joke is on us and she made a good haul


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;2101206 said:


> " My wife and 12 kids are throwing up, even my cat is sick, I feel fine...does anyone else feel hot...? Hey! Lets get the nacho share plate again..."
> FM


Dont worry I'm not sick yet.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;2101391 said:


> I paid for Moosehead beers when I drank Keiths she must have heard I'll pay for Keith's and gave me his bill too
> Either that or the joke is on us and she made a good haul


Judging by her hind quarters I think she made out just fine.


----------



## Hysert

LE warnings for us all night? Radar showed it but we got nothing??? Guess we'll take it


----------



## GMC Driver

We got a dusting again this morning out here - took the boy to hockey, walked out of the arena at 8 and it was flurrying rather heavily.

Site checks revealed the residual is keeping it bare and wet.

Or the secret sauce...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Secret sauce being brine? How many gallons an acre is working?


----------



## redclifford

LE warning last night for 10cm, but just a dusting and a quick spot salt

I'm glad it worked in my favour yesterday , it was great to finally meet some of the guys on here


----------



## GMC Driver

Pristine PM ltd;2101485 said:


> Secret sauce being brine? How many gallons an acre is working?


This year it works at about 25 gal/acre. We treat roadways and high traffic areas, no parking spaces or driveways. Keeps hardpack from forming, helps salt work much quicker. This year the application rate is down 30%.


----------



## cet

redclifford;2101606 said:


> LE warning last night for 10cm, but just a dusting and a quick spot salt
> 
> I'm glad it worked in my favour yesterday , it was great to finally meet some of the guys on here


My wife was driving home from Buffalo last night. I text here to say there was a squall in your area. Her response " should I stay the night", no, I'm thinking more like drive carefully.


----------



## SHAWZER

Guys in eastern states getting hammered with snow and high winds . Some of them this is the first snowfall , rough way to start a season .


----------



## Hysert

cet;2101753 said:


> My wife was driving home from Buffalo last night. I text here to say there was a squall in your area. Her response " should I stay the night", no, I'm thinking more like drive carefully.


Lol... full moon and clear radar.. enjoy guys


----------



## ff1221

Hysert;2101764 said:


> Lol... full moon and clear radar.. enjoy guys


We've had that for 2 days, been kinda nice!


----------



## Hysert

Finally got mrT skating, not completely on his own yet! But either way a proud day!!! He ant interested in hockey? But he sure is a gear head


----------



## JD Dave

That looks like great ice.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My parents always sent us kids out to test it for thickness too....


----------



## Hysert

2 weeks ago the air was still on... it's probably 10 inch of ice on it Now.. kinda amazed how thick it got that quickly... we die it blue over the summer to keep the weeds down, and the street light out the back is great for some night skating.. we just finished a game a shinny.. good times


----------



## SHAWZER

Time to head out for a little extra loader work , before it all melts again ......


----------



## Hysert

Anyone using app.. seems ok but not for android yet..

http://www.mpengo.com/mpengosnow.php


----------



## Grassman09

Hysert;2102297 said:


> 2 weeks ago the air was still on... it's probably 10 inch of ice on it Now.. kinda amazed how thick it got that quickly... we die it blue over the summer to keep the weeds down, and the street light out the back is great for some night skating.. we just finished a game a shinny.. good times


Cat tails there make the landings a lil softer I'll bet.


----------



## Hysert

How you guys north making out with this rain?


----------



## Hysert

Grassman09;2103399 said:


> Cat tails there make the landings a lil softer I'll bet.


Lol.. we actually try and stay out of them, the ice tends to be softer


----------



## SHAWZER

From snow boots to rubber boots or skates for anything gravel.


----------



## Hysert

SHAWZER;2103518 said:


> From snow boots to rubber boots or skates for anything gravel.


I went out and checked things last night and was amazed nothing was freezing.. air temp +6, but I thought the ground would have froze forsure..I did a small dig last week and had to peel off 10 inch of frost... Guess the sun over the weekend and during the day yesterday warmed the top up just enough


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER;2103518 said:


> From snow boots to rubber boots or skates for anything gravel.


Same here, actually salting gravel as the rain is just washing away the sand....


----------



## schrader

Weather guessers sure screwed the forecast for Collingwood. Called for 1mm of rain, rained all day here changing to snow now, was hoping it would dry up a bit before it freezes tonight.


----------



## Triple L

schrader;2103793 said:


> Weather guessers sure screwed the forecast for Collingwood. Called for 1mm of rain, rained all day here changing to snow now, was hoping it would dry up a bit before it freezes tonight.


I think its gonna be a salt run this evening before everything freezes up... last time everything frooze here really quick and man it took alot of salt to melt all that ice


----------



## Hysert

Wind did us a favor.. should only be a good spot salt... sure was gusty


----------



## redclifford

Hysert;2103809 said:


> Wind did us a favor.. should only be a good spot salt... sure was gusty


Same here , wind has dryed up alot. We won't hit 0° till around 3am tn


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Puddle hunting as well for us!


----------



## Triple L

Figured I'd post this on here if anyone is looking for a truck for this coming spring...

For Sale:

2009 Silverado 2500HD EXT Cab Short box 4x4 Z71
Duramax / Allison 167,000 km's
Line X bed liner
Black leather seats with power drivers, power windows, locks, 4wd
2 sets of tires - BFG all terrian tires on 17" chome wheels 
20" summer mags with low profile E range tires
DPF / EGR deleted, this truck runs great! 
Brakes are fine but will sell with brand new GM pads and front rotors

$27,000 CDN

For Sale: 
2012 GMC Denali HD Crew cab Short box 4X4 Z71
Duramax / Allison 46,000 km's
Line X Colour Match bed liner
Black interior
DPF / EGR Deleted
Remainder of 5 year 160k powertrain warranty
Truck has towed a hand full of times
TRUCK HAS NEVER SEEN SNOW OR SALT, ALWAYS PUT AWAY IN WINTER, ABSOLUTE 0 RUST, INCREDICABLE CONDITION!!!!!

$56,000 CDN

For Sale:
2013 Silverado 3500HD Reg Cab, 4X4 84" CA
Duramax / Allison, approx 50,000km
Grey Cloth interior with power windows, locks and 4wd
DPF / EGR delete
Can be sold with cab and chassis with fenders and pintle plate
or with 11' Eloquip aluminum dump
or with western striker twin electric salter

$40,000 CDN

Both pickups are available now, 3500 dually is available April 15th
Make an offer on any truck, PM or Call

Just updating the fleet, this is not a going out of business sale


----------



## schrader

Trading them in for Fords? Ha Ha. Nice looking trucks.


----------



## SHAWZER

That is what everyone is doing now a days .....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Those trucks do look incredicable...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

INCREDICABLE!!!! Wow, one step above incredible


----------



## Triple L

Oh boy...... lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

One day there will be a mass edit on Wikipedia for the term...Kitchener Chad Slang.
It will be epic and a language spoken by snowplowers everywhere.
"Tommarrows full jagg salt run will be incredicable...."


----------



## G.Landscape

Not selling any of the plows?


----------



## JD Dave

G.Landscape;2103998 said:


> Not selling any of the plows?


The dog and girlfriend are for sale so I'm guessing he will sell anything for the right price.


----------



## G.Landscape

JD Dave;2104002 said:


> The dog and girlfriend are for sale so I'm guessing he will sell anything for the right price.


Oh... I didn't get those pictures.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;2104002 said:


> The dog and girlfriend are for sale so I'm guessing he will sell anything for the right price.


I was going to say maybe she is selling off her half. LOL

I like the 3500 alot Chad
I am surprised you didn't list it as lady driven like that salter that is for sale.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

G.Landscape;2104009 said:


> Oh... I didn't get those pictures.....


thats cause its a video


----------



## grandview

So what do you guys think of the dewatering of the falls?


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;2104035 said:


> thats cause its a video


If it involves Chad it's a pretty short video.


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;2103998 said:


> Not selling any of the plows?


The '09 2500 and the '13 dually will come with boss plow harnesses and truck side wiring, the Denali of course has never had a plow on it


----------



## GMC Driver

Chad buys a sled and now everything is up for sale! No going out of business, but maybe early retirement?


----------



## Triple L

GMC Driver;2104389 said:


> Chad buys a sled and now everything is up for sale! No going out of business, but maybe early retirement?


Hahahaha I wish!!! I think everyone misses the simple days every now and then... I was kicking myself about buying the sled until last week... but after putting a few miles on it and feeling all the stress shed away when that 800 E-tec hits 9,000 rpm LOL turns out it is probably one of the best things I own


----------



## Hysert

Triple L;2104406 said:


> Hahahaha I wish!!! I think everyone misses the simple days every now and then... I was kicking myself about buying the sled until last week... but after putting a few miles on it and feeling all the stress shed away when that 800 E-tec hits 9,000 rpm LOL turns out it is probably one of the best things I own


Isn't it tho.. sure miss sledding, nice little toy carrier, the inventers of those live just around the corner from me, and they actually bought are cottage off us when my dad past.. I wanna go crank the spyder around the block


----------



## DeVries

Just did a weekend out with the wife snowmobiling. Trails are a far cry from what they were last year. Going across Georgian bay was scary at times with all the soft spots. Some spots south facing were almost bare.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

DeVries;2104632 said:


> Just did a weekend out with the wife snowmobiling. Trails are a far cry from what they were last year. Going across Georgian bay was scary at times with all the soft spots. Some spots south facing were almost bare.


I've heard that two. A few snowmobiles and trucks have gone through the ice on lake Simcoe already. Heard a story today a friend of a friend was snowmobiling with his son who was riding ahead of him, year old snow mobile spit the entire track out doing 100KM/Hr and smashed him right in the head/chest. Broke a bunch of vertebra in his neck and back, pretty bad accident.


----------



## cet

Why does the radar look like a blizzard but it's hardly snowing?


----------



## schrader

Must be different there we get a shot of snow with huge flakes every couple of minutes, if it melts of then freezes tonight thats going to make any icy mess.


----------



## potskie

cet;2105759 said:


> Why does the radar look like a blizzard but it's hardly snowing?


been wondering that myself.


----------



## cet

schrader;2105771 said:


> Must be different there we get a shot of snow with huge flakes every couple of minutes, if it melts of then freezes tonight thats going to make any icy mess.


Full salt run for us tonight, suppose to get cold.


----------



## Hysert

cet;2105777 said:


> Full salt run for us tonight, suppose to get cold.


Coming down good here too.. we got a small blast thismorning, most places residual was holding up.. temps from tmr on are plus till mid next week?? But thats TWN???


----------



## redclifford

raining +3 here, suppose to change over late tonight


----------



## Mr.Markus

2 1/2" here this afternoon and still coming down steady.


----------



## Jaynen

Triple L;2104406 said:


> Hahahaha I wish!!! I think everyone misses the simple days every now and then... I was kicking myself about buying the sled until last week... but after putting a few miles on it and feeling all the stress shed away when that 800 E-tec hits 9,000 rpm LOL turns out it is probably one of the best things I own


Next time you go out let me know. Snowboards dont go uphill all that well and a sled would help!


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus;2105821 said:


> 2 1/2" here this afternoon and still coming down steady.


Wow , someone else who posts in inches . I used to but was not sure some people knew what they were ....


----------



## greywynd

SHAWZER;2105863 said:


> Wow , someone else who posts in inches . I used to but was not sure some people knew what they were ....


Makes no difference to me, I'm fluent in metric and imperial, especially linear measurement. Been converting back and forth for 25 years, down to 3 or 4 decimals a lot of the time!

Joys of being a machinist/toolmaker by trade.


----------



## Hysert

greywynd;2105958 said:


> Makes no difference to me, I'm fluent in metric and imperial, especially linear measurement. Been converting back and forth for 25 years, down to 3 or 4 decimals a lot of the time!
> 
> Joys of being a machinist/toolmaker by trade.


Same here! Don't miss it tho!.. my good buddy is a tech school teacher, he's often asking how to simplify things for the kids? Guess thwy have a hard time with decimal point. But they can run circles around us on a PC


----------



## Hysert

Light salt for us thismorning, got some humour when I seen a guy salting the street as he went to his next lot 500 feet up the road??? Man that SnowEx was just dumping it out. Maybe his off button isn't working or employee JDGF?


----------



## DeVries

If its who I think it is that employee is now the owner. Maybe not awake yet.

This is the 3rd salt run in as many days, we seem to be getting just a light skiff lately but after today we might as well wash everything up. warmer till next Thursday.


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;2106258 said:


> If its who I think it is that employee is now the owner. Maybe not awake yet.
> 
> This is the 3rd salt run in as many days, we seem to be getting just a light skiff lately but after today we might as well wash everything up. warmer till next Thursday.


No it wasn't them! Big franchise comp. Ur gonna wash up, everytime I wash we get snow


----------



## Hysert

Gotta go work for a change! Good customer called and said they found 2 skids of 20kg bags of salt, said I could have them!! I asked why they had them? He replied before we got you the last guy wouldn't shovel or salt so we did it with a walk behind fertilizer spreader, lol... hopefully they will lend me thr tow motor so I can dump them right into the hopper?


----------



## schrader

Little more than a light salt here, about 5cm hard to tell because most of it is blowing sideways the wind is so strong. Seems to be never ending LE for us.


----------



## Triple L

Hysert;2104553 said:


> Isn't it tho.. sure miss sledding, nice little toy carrier, the inventers of those live just around the corner from me, and they actually bought are cottage off us when my dad past.. I wanna go crank the spyder around the block


Thanks, the toy carrier is great, you sometimes forget it's behind you lol great idea on their end!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I know lots of incredicable people who sometimes forget to turn the salter off...LOL.

It was a full run for me, got to punch some pretty good drifts for the first time this year, got down to 1 hopper of salt in my supply, the delivery came just in time, really was not looking forward to not having salt on a weekend with freezing rain in the forecast.


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;2106598 said:


> I know lots of incredicable people who sometimes forget to turn the salter off...LOL.
> 
> It was a full run for me, got to punch some pretty good drifts for the first time this year, got down to 1 hopper of salt in my supply, the delivery came just in time, really was not looking forward to not having salt on a weekend with freezing rain in the forecast.


We got about 10/12ton left.. and my almost full hopper of free bagged salt! We are nearly 30 less then last yr at this point!!

Mom just showed up to cook a nice dutch meal!! Can't wait


----------



## DeVries

Gotta love the dutch meals especially pea soup with chunks of sausage.


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;2106691 said:


> Gotta love the dutch meals especially pea soup with chunks of sausage.


Oh ya!! We didn't exactly have a dinner type meal! Mom made good old Panna cook!!!


----------



## GMC Driver

Hysert;2106720 said:


> Oh ya!! We didn't exactly have a dinner type meal! Mom made good old Panna cook!!!


Aaah yes, Pannenkoek. I hate how they stink up the whole house, so they are generally only made when I'm not here.

Snert is great, but can't beat boerenkool met worst.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries;2106691 said:


> Gotta love the dutch meals especially pea soup with chunks of sausage.


I'm not that Dutch.

Yuck!


----------



## cet

grandview;2104094 said:


> So what do you guys think of the dewatering of the falls?


Last night on the news they were talking about this. They feel it may boost tourism but isn't until 2017.


----------



## Hysert

GMC Driver;2106960 said:


> Aaah yes, Pannenkoek. I hate how they stink up the whole house, so they are generally only made when I'm not here.
> 
> Snert is great, but can't beat boerenkool met worst.


Haha.. right on Dave!!! I tried to use less Dutch spelling? Lol. My mom will still speak the language to me, my boy says "OMA what are you saying that's not how we talk" lmao


----------



## DeVries

My wife and I speak it if we don't want the kids to know what we are talking about. Funny thing is that's how I learned it, from my parents doing the same thing.


----------



## Herm Witte

Mark Oomkes;2106975 said:


> I'm not that Dutch.
> 
> Yuck!


I am! (that Dutch) Was back there last fall for a cousins reunion. Actually had dinner in the house my mom grew up in. During my time there I enjoyed many of the Dutch treats I grew up with.


----------



## Hysert

Herm Witte;2107123 said:


> I am! (that Dutch) Was back there last fall for a cousins reunion. Actually had dinner in the house my mom grew up in. During my time there I enjoyed many of the Dutch treats I grew up with.


We went back when I was in my teens! My dad hadn't been back since the late 50s? We went to the home he lived in and some of the things he did when he was a boy were still there nearly 50 yrs later..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Herm Witte;2107123 said:


> I am! (that Dutch) Was back there last fall for a cousins reunion. Actually had dinner in the house my mom grew up in. During my time there I enjoyed many of the Dutch treats I grew up with.


No doubt there's a lot of good Dutch food, pea soup ain't one of them.


----------



## grandview

Isn't Dutch treat another name for cheap?


----------



## Mr.Markus

They are ruining the snowplow market....lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

There's a difference between being Dutch and being a Hollander. 

BTW, it's not cheap it's frugal.


----------



## Neige

GMC Driver;2106960 said:


> Aaah yes, Pannenkoek. I hate how they stink up the whole house, so they are generally only made when I'm not here.
> 
> Snert is great, but can't beat boerenkool met worst.


OMG my mom still makes it once a month, add some bacon and it's to die for.


----------



## Hysert

Neige;2107166 said:


> OMG my mom still makes it once a month, add some bacon and it's to die for.


Our Christmas tradition is oliebollen and pofertjes... ummmm


----------



## Neige

Hysert;2107171 said:


> Our Christmas tradition is oliebollen and pofertjes... ummmm


Now that will smell up the house. We would have some with apple slices inside.
At new Yeats it's Bitterballen.


----------



## Hysert

Neige;2107178 said:


> Now that will smell up the house. We would have some with apple slices inside.
> At new Yeats it's Bitterballen.


Eatsmaklic!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ah, the Dutch mafia shows itself!!!


----------



## Hysert

Pristine PM ltd;2107191 said:


> Ah, the Dutch mafia shows itself!!!


Nice one Jon!! I was waiting for that


----------



## JD Dave

I'm going to pull a "Chad" and say, you guys know this is a Canadian Weather Thread right ? Lol


----------



## Hysert

JD Dave;2107204 said:


> I'm going to pull a "Chad" and say, you guys know this is a Canadian Weather Thread right ? Lol


Wooden shoes, wooden head, wooden listen!!! Lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Come on now, y'all are making me hungry.....



Pristine PM ltd;2107191 said:


> Ah, the Dutch mafia shows itself!!!


Jealousy is so ugly. 



JD Dave;2107204 said:


> I'm going to pull a "Chad" and say, you guys know this is a Canadian Weather Thread right ? Lol


Just because there aren't klompen that he can fit his feet into.........



Hysert;2107209 said:


> Wooden shoes, wooden head, wooden listen!!! Lol


Thumbs Up


----------



## cet

DeVries;2107096 said:


> My wife and I speak it if we don't want the kids to know what we are talking about. Funny thing is that's how I learned it, from my parents doing the same thing.


My in laws used to do that to me too. They were doing it to my eldest son one day when he decided to answer them in German. None of us knew he could speak German but he decided it was time they knew.


----------



## Herm Witte

JD Dave;2107204 said:


> I'm going to pull a "Chad" and say, you guys know this is a Canadian Weather Thread right ? Lol


They were bored and off the weather topic anyway. BTW, at least the Dutch Mafia gets along - mostly.


----------



## GMC Driver

Herm Witte;2107247 said:


> They were bored and off the weather topic anyway. BTW, at least the Dutch Mafia gets along - mostly.


As long as you're not Fries...

I know we all can't be from Gelderland.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver;2107322 said:


> As long as you're not Fries...
> 
> I know we all can't be from Gelderland.


Them's is fighting words.......although I'm only half bad.......lol.


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like a rubber boots and beer kind of day .....


----------



## Hysert

SHAWZER;2107520 said:


> Looks like a rubber boots and beer kind of day .....


.. would have been better if the superbowl was this weekend!!! You all know we are probably gonna be plowen next weekend


----------



## Mr.Markus

My insurance contact tells me that SB weekend is a big one for equipment theft... So best to be watching it from your tractor anyway...


----------



## schrader

+8 here snows melting away, crazy temperature swings this winter


----------



## redclifford

+11 doesn't feel right, opened the windows in the house. Great day to wash/grease the trucks and equipment tho


----------



## Herm Witte

GMC Driver;2107322 said:


> As long as you're not Fries...
> 
> I know we all can't be from Gelderland.


Drimmelen, Noord Brabant. I'll leave the Fries part to Mark O and a sister in law.

I'll try not to intrude into your non weather thread too often.


----------



## Hysert

Found this today.. Alittle curious to see these new decks with a lever actuator for closing the discharge shoot around garden beds and a walk behind finally

http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSnBw226413a+100+BSW20151022


----------



## Mr.Markus

I wondered why that kubota rep was taking pictures of my mower....


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;2107887 said:


> I wondered why that kubota rep was taking pictures of my mower....


I knew you would have something to say markus!! Vary cool works good ibet?


----------



## Mr.Markus

The rear discharge don't stripe as well the side this was my solution, it works good too for mulching leaves first thing in the spring. In dry conditions you get really dirty though...


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;2107912 said:


> The rear discharge don't stripe as well the side this was my solution, it works good too for mulching leaves first thing in the spring. In dry conditions you get really dirty though...


I don't like the rear dis either!! tho I will say I'm gonna start fabing something up!! Is that a 60" deck?? They sure strip nice eh, love are's too, and the blades last alot longer then most


----------



## Mr.Markus

72"

I actually modified a blade blocker from trimmer trap and made it stronger.
http://www.trimmertrap.com/blade_blocker.html


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;2107929 said:


> 72"
> 
> I actually modified a blade blocker from trimmer trap and made it stronger.
> http://www.trimmertrap.com/blade_blocker.html


What's the cost


----------



## Hysert

Gotta love them kubota strips


----------



## Mr.Markus

I don't remember it's been a couple years, it was under $200


----------



## Mr.Markus

Dutchie lawnsite is my new name for you...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I declare a stripe war...


----------



## Hysert

Nice lines brother!! We don't do alot of grass not near as much as some of you, it keeps 2 guys employed and makes me a few bucks! I'm mainly moving dirt in some way or another! I had a gas ZG at first, the fuel savings and torque of the diesel is awesome..


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2107929 said:


> 72"
> 
> I actually modified a blade blocker from trimmer trap and made it stronger.
> http://www.trimmertrap.com/blade_blocker.html


Did you modify the deck at all? Are you running the mulching baffles and blades? I tried the high lift blades but found they don't last as long.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Regular blades no baffles no mod to the deck. The shield springs out for regular discharge.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2107983 said:


> Regular blades no baffles no mod to the deck. The shield springs out for regular discharge.


Looks like a great mod.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Not bad for some scrap metal, a piece of diamond plate alum, some gate hinges and some home hardware kubota paint.


----------



## Hysert

Nice job!! Western red is real close to tremclad fire red..


----------



## Mr.Markus

I like things that make life easier...
If you look closely at the tractor you'll see the mod for chaining the front down too, just 2 hooks to throw the chain over.


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;2107964 said:


> I declare a stripe war...


Can I play too?


----------



## cet

We use ratchet straps and sometimes we have them covered in grease from the front wheels.


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;2108007 said:


> I like things that make life easier...
> If you look closely at the tractor you'll see the mod for chaining the front down too, just 2 hooks to throw the chain over.


Yes that is nice as well.. I run a strap over the rear tires down to the added cross member in the trailer deck and strap the wheel like a car carrier transport. Works really nice


----------



## potskie

Hysert;2108017 said:


> Yes that is nice as well.. I run a strap over the rear tires down to the added cross member in the trailer deck and strap the wheel like a car carrier transport. Works really nice


I kind of did the same. My lawn trailer has three strips of E-track run front to back. I use the E-track straps to strap the tires down, works mint.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I always liked/preferred chains, one through the back brace and another over the hooks on the front.
I get aggravated with straps for some reason....
Nice job Potski...


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;2108027 said:


> I always liked/preferred chains, one through the back brace and another over the hooks on the front.
> I get aggravated with straps for some reason....
> Nice job Potski...


Straps aren't for everyone lol. I haven't had a helper yet that understood why there was stripe on the strap or could use one with out fiddle Fing around. I slowly die on the inside watching some people use them. Which is why I went to E-Track. We generally don't even un latch them. just pull the ratchet over out of the way of the tire and drive over the rest. Ya I've gotta buy new straps every year but so what. They are cheaper than my sanity.


----------



## Hysert

potskie;2108032 said:


> Straps aren't for everyone lol. I haven't had a helper yet that understood why there was stripe on the strap or could use one with out fiddle Fing around. I slowly die on the inside watching some people use them. Which is why I went to E-Track. We generally don't even un latch them. just pull the ratchet over out of the way of the tire and drive over the rest. Ya I've gotta buy new straps every year but so what. They are cheaper than my sanity.


Oh it is painful to watch eh!!! I use straps on everything! 5000lbs 2" and 15000lbs 5".... can't remember the last time I used a load binder.. it's funny because now not only are there straps in the float trailers tool box, but chunks of cardboard and rags for chafing.. lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

I do the same with the chains, lay them down and drive over them, the tractor pulls the front one tight and the back one has a bear trap.


----------



## cet

Well I'm sure I can make it snow. I'm thinking of going to North Bay for the week. The house is now empty and I need to get it sold. There are a few things that need to be done and this week looks pretty good, until I go that is.


----------



## GMC Driver

Hysert;2107975 said:


> I had a gas ZG at first, the fuel savings and torque of the diesel is awesome..


We switched over to diesel zero-turns years ago for that reason alone. It took us a bunch more years to get a 331 (we were running Grasshoppers). The 331 has been an awesome machine, it has had no issues in 3000 hours. My only complaint is that with the bagger unit on, it is very heavy.

I am considering another machine this spring, and really need to get something with a colection system, and is lighter. Would really prefer a diesel powered unit, but seems the options are limited (Walker). Any input?

This week looks odd for 1st week of Feb. Might as well go do some fencing.


----------



## SHAWZER

Sure is icey here this morning . Looks like bare pavement but you could skate on it . Town not salty anything , I quit trying to understand them . ...


----------



## Hysert

GMC Driver;2108188 said:


> We switched over to diesel zero-turns years ago for that reason alone. It took us a bunch more years to get a 331 (we were running Grasshoppers). The 331 has been an awesome machine, it has had no issues in 3000 hours. My only complaint is that with the bagger unit on, it is very heavy.
> 
> I am considering another machine this spring, and really need to get something with a colection system, and is lighter. Would really prefer a diesel powered unit, but seems the options are limited (Walker). Any input?
> 
> This week looks odd for 1st week of Feb. Might as well go do some fencing.


Yes the weight is alot.. often tell the guys to over lap on wet conditions to even out any rutting! And once it touches mud it's a goner.. Dave park was telling me the new 1200s have linked fuel tanks and are better on fuel too?? We also have a bagger, pulled a few wheelies on occasion when she's full.. lol..


----------



## Triple L

I must admit the 37hp kawi is one heck of a motor... I don't find it uses hardly any more fuel then my previous 26hp did... big block gas is a great alternative to diesel... I hear the new briggs efi is really supposed to be a great motor


----------



## Hysert

Did the first major repair to our little backhoe since I bought it new 10 yrs ago! It was nice in the shop yesterday so I was teaching the young lad what a kaboom looks like! Since it was apart we did both kingpin seals aswell..


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER;2108191 said:


> Sure is icey here this morning . Looks like bare pavement but you could skate on it . Town not salty anything , I quit trying to understand them . ...


We had a little flurrie and dive intemp at 5:30.
Just enough that everything needed a fresh coat of salt after the rain yesterday.


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver;2108188 said:


> I am considering another machine this spring, and really need to get something with a colection system, and is lighter. Would really prefer a diesel powered unit, but seems the options are limited (Walker). Any input?
> .


i still like the my old front mount high dump, it is slower than the zero turns and pricier but the option of attachments is handy, and 4wd is good for the wet stuff.
Sweepers,blowers, cab, power rakes make them pretty versatile for work year round.


----------



## DeVries

Mike you need to re size your pics, my monitor isn't that big. i'm dutch you know


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus;2108269 said:


> We had a little flurrie and dive intemp at 5:30.
> Just enough that everything needed a fresh coat of salt after the rain yesterday.


 Was starting to think I was on Lawnsite .....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Herm Witte;2107815 said:


> Drimmelen, Noord Brabant. I'll leave the Fries part to Mark O and a sister in law.
> 
> I'll try not to intrude into your non weather thread too often.


I wouldn't get too worried, now they're talking aboot mowers and stripping.


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;2108277 said:


> Mike you need to re size your pics, my monitor isn't that big. i'm dutch you know


Haha... I haven't figured that one out yet!!


----------



## schrader

I did my last site check at 6;30 and everything was just wet, 20 min later the sidewalk guys are calling me because the parking lots are freezing over. By the time I finished the sun was out and melting it off, oh well better safe than sorry. 

This storm tomorrow night looks interesting one degree could make a big difference between snow/freezing rain and rain.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

What would a kubota m125x without a loader fetch as a monthly rental for summer use to a farmer?


----------



## redclifford

GMC Driver;2108188 said:


> We switched over to diesel zero-turns years ago for that reason alone. It took us a bunch more years to get a 331 (we were running Grasshoppers). The 331 has been an awesome machine, it has had no issues in 3000 hours. My only complaint is that with the bagger unit on, it is very heavy.
> 
> I am considering another machine this spring, and really need to get something with a colection system, and is lighter. Would really prefer a diesel powered unit, but seems the options are limited (Walker). Any input?
> 
> This week looks odd for 1st week of Feb. Might as well go do some fencing.


If you were thinking of the walker, I'd suggest going with the exmark navigator or the toro model. I've owned 7 walkers and tried the navigator last year, hands down 100% better then the walker. They took the walker design and just made it bullet proof, everyone that I know that use to use walkers have now switched to exmark or toro. You have the option to bag everything or only collect 30% of your clippings and they are alot faster then the slow walkers


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC;2108430 said:


> What would a kubota m125x without a loader fetch as a monthly rental for summer use to a farmer?


Whatever you can get....

Hard to say - how many hours are they gonna approx. put on? If you have an idea, then try to get something reasonable based on that. Put a cap on the hours, make them responsible for reapirs. In my experience, they would rather just go and buy their own. We had one out on roadside cutting for a couple of years, and by the time we figured it out, it made more sense just to park it. Just ran up the hours, and alot of wear and tear.



redclifford;2108431 said:


> If you were thinking of the walker, I'd suggest going with the exmark navigator or the toro model. I've owned 7 walkers and tried the navigator last year, hands down 100% better then the walker. They took the walker design and just made it bullet proof, everyone that I know that use to use walkers have now switched to exmark or toro. You have the option to bag everything or only collect 30% of your clippings and they are alot faster then the slow walkers


Thanks for the info - just wish they had a diesel option.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes;2108288 said:


> I wouldn't get too worried, now they're talking aboot mowers and stripping.


Don't you have a fountain to install?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

redclifford;2108431 said:


> If you were thinking of the walker, I'd suggest going with the exmark navigator or the toro model. I've owned 7 walkers and tried the navigator last year, hands down 100% better then the walker. They took the walker design and just made it bullet proof, everyone that I know that use to use walkers have now switched to exmark or toro. You have the option to bag everything or only collect 30% of your clippings and they are alot faster then the slow walkers


Dave, I'll second the Navigator over the Walker.

IMO, it also does a better job in wet grass as the impeller\chute is larger so it doesn't plug as quickly. They aren't too hard on fuel.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes;2108496 said:


> Dave, I'll second the Navigator over the Walker.
> 
> IMO, it also does a better job in wet grass as the impeller\chute is larger so it doesn't plug as quickly. They aren't too hard on fuel.


Guess that was a bit of a jackwagon move - give me advice and I'm trying to tick you off. My apologies.

I'd say it was the Fries, but I've got 0% of that. Wendy on the other hand....

At least my kids are only 25%. And I see it too!


----------



## DeVries

MIDTOWNPC;2108430 said:


> What would a kubota m125x without a loader fetch as a monthly rental for summer use to a farmer?


This should give you an idea on what others are getting.

https://orders.dozr.com/categories/109


----------



## Hysert

That's a cool link Allard!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Boy is Winnipeg ever gonna get hammered...http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/...hog-day-cancelled-after-woodchucks-death.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus;2109030 said:


> Boy is Winnipeg ever gonna get hammered...http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/...hog-day-cancelled-after-woodchucks-death.html


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SHAWZER

Cold pizza and beer , perfect meal before the big snow - freezing rain - rain storm ..... .....


----------



## Hysert

I think you guys north mite have a crazy day or two.. our forecast is 20mm of rain????


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries;2108586 said:


> This should give you an idea on what others are getting.
> 
> https://orders.dozr.com/categories/109


Thank you

That Kubota has worked well for us but I sure do find that its big compared to the 5000 series deeres we have. I forget that we can't get in everywhere and seems to be a big scrapping difference between a 3000 9-13 series hla and a 10-16 4000 series hla.


----------



## DeVries

What kind of blade is on it? Scrape better or worse than the Horst's do


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries;2109476 said:


> What kind of blade is on it? Scrape better or worse than the Horst's do


Hla vs hla


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;2109641 said:


> Hla vs hla


It does seem the wider you go the worse the scrape. I'm assuming your not running the big flat shoes.


----------



## Mr.Markus

This one is setting up just like the after xmas storm, ice pellets starting at 8:30p followed be freezing rain and forecast to be rain by 2 am. Not gonna sleep well.


----------



## cet

It sure took it's sweet time warming up. We had to start salting our schools to be on the safe side. I might get this bill questioned.


----------



## schrader

Warm air took forever to get here as well, had to salt everything because it just wasnt going to melt, warming up now.


----------



## Hysert

cet;2109923 said:


> It sure took it's sweet time warming up. We had to start salting our schools to be on the safe side. I might get this bill questioned.


Your schools must be in great shape!! My kids school is terrible!! Snow removal is horrible and the summer work is a joke.. just not sure how they get away with it??


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;2109932 said:


> Warm air took forever to get here as well, had to salt everything because it just wasnt going to melt, warming up now.


 Same here . Too bad , waste of salt .


----------



## cet

Hysert;2109935 said:


> Your schools must be in great shape!! My kids school is terrible!! Snow removal is horrible and the summer work is a joke.. just not sure how they get away with it??


My daughter played basketball for 5 years. I've seen schools everywhere within a 400km radius of us. No one spends money like the York Region. IMO it's a waste. The Catholic Board is the last one doing playgrounds.


----------



## Hysert

That's for sure!! Can't even see the black mulch through the weeds at his school


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

__
http://instagr.am/p/BBVhRNwHN4D/










It is an F1400 model - anyone have any old blowers or sweepers lying around?


----------



## greywynd

Grrrr. Been a long time since I did that manually, tried to get Jon's pic to show up here. Not working!


----------



## cet

Fun day in North Bay. 10-15cm of snow, started freezing rain and finally changed to rain. The next door neighbour decided to park his car in front of my house while he cleared his driveway. Plow came by, that lengthened my driveway by 7'. Went out to start clearing it, made 1 pass to the street and the girls next door were trying to shovel their driveway. Decided to go do the end of the drive for them before doing mine. Finished clearing mine, put the blower away and was clearing the snow off my truck when the girls across the street came and asked if I could do the end of their driveway, they had class in 45 minutes. They have a plowing service, the guy just showed up at 4pm to find it done. Was eating lunch when the elderly couple across the street were clearing their driveway with a single stage, couldn't move the snow so he was going to shovel it. Put my coat back on and out I go to move that for him, better then calling 911. Now it's plus 4 and most lots in town look like you could skate on them and they don't really salt here so it should be fun tomorrow.
Plus I decided to clear the part on the road when the neighbour parked because there only going to push it in his driveway tonight and it's suppose to go minus 10 in the morning.
I should retire here, lots to keep me busy but a short golf season.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I can see the texts to your wife right now...

-"Whatcha doing...?"
-"Plowing the girls next door!"
-"!!?...???"
-"When I'm done them I'm gonna do the ones across the street, and the old couple."


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;2110548 said:


> I can see the texts to your wife right now...
> 
> -"Whatcha doing...?"
> -"Plowing the girls next door!"
> -"!!?...???"
> -"When I'm done them I'm gonna do the ones across the street, and the old couple."


Omg I haven't laughed so hard in months!!


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2110548 said:


> I can see the texts to your wife right now...
> 
> -"Whatcha doing...?"
> -"Plowing the girls next door!"
> -"!!?...???"
> -"When I'm done them I'm gonna do the ones across the street, and the old couple."


And a new group of girls every 3 years, sounds like heaven.


----------



## Hysert

Was out I Guelph today!! Wow what a difference?? Haven't been out there in nearly 10 yrs...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I lost a small site last fall to a cheaper bidder, stopped in to see how he's doing.
Low snow year compared to what I've done for them but I never moved any of these spot bumps before leaving the rods exposed or put snow on the bell or electric box.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Welcome the the wonderful world of LE, low bidder!!


----------



## SHAWZER

Maybe they will figure out that they get what they pay for . Banks have no money ??? ...


----------



## Mr.Markus

He should get his November check any day now...lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;2111340 said:


> He should get his November check any day now...lol


Jons calling the guy to fix those curbs now 
That's the first time he has seen the site lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;2110548 said:


> I can see the texts to your wife right now...
> 
> -"Whatcha doing...?"
> -"Plowing the girls next door!"
> -"!!?...???"
> -"When I'm done them I'm gonna do the ones across the street, and the old couple."


Mrs champ said pardon ?


----------



## greywynd

Well, they are barely making record profits most years.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Funny... the bank manager called me to put them back, she still thinks I work for them, so we had a nice chat.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;2111353 said:


> Funny... the bank manager called me to put them back, she still thinks I work for them, so we had a nice chat.


Did u tell her your withdrawing your millions too


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha ,Bank managers , some people are mushrooms ...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Chad bought me lunch today and I didn't have to pick up his salt bins or pay for them 

Thanks Chad


----------



## Mr.Markus

That Chad is alright, LOL I went through his neck of the woods today on my way to Mitchell junk and stuff.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Funny you say that, first payment from the facility management company is supposed to come Feb 15th. 60 days from the completion of the work, nice eh,


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have one I got to dealing with the head office directly again, I sent them their bill on Tues. received direct payment today at 9am makes me feel appreciated.


----------



## greywynd

Forecast must be good, everyone's here instead of sleeping!!


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;2111362 said:


> Chad bought me lunch today and I didn't have to pick up his salt bins or pay for them
> 
> Thanks Chad


 yeah I got to buy lunch and still have no hinge pins for my boxes. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Did you check the front seat of the Caddi...?


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;2111429 said:


> Did you check the front seat of the Caddi...?


Deans far to
Cheap to buy a Caddy.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;2111439 said:


> Deans far to
> Cheap to buy a Caddy.


That's cause he gets the Dodge "fleet incentive" program to keep buying more and more junk lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;2111422 said:


> yeah I got to buy lunch and still have no hinge pins for my boxes. Lol


Didn't you call?

Or did you take them off like you do on your lunch pail cause your lunch won't fit inside it's so big


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;2111439 said:


> Deans far to
> Cheap to buy a Caddy.


...or he doesn't like them cause they make his deliveries take longer than anticipated...


----------



## greywynd

JD Dave;2111439 said:


> Deans far to
> Smart to buy a Caddy.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;2111443 said:


> That's cause he gets the Dodge "fleet incentive" program to keep buying more and more junk lol


Hurry up and buy a truck here so some of your money circulates around cobourg

The Greeks said they never seen such fresh bills

Ill keep driving my junk and picking up my garbage maybe jd will let me take back his empties


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;2111451 said:


> .longer than anticipated..


You found out my high school nick name?


----------



## Mr.Markus

How long did high school take you...?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hahahahaha. Two for two man!


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;2111449 said:


> Didn't you call?
> 
> Or did you take them off like you do on your lunch pail cause your lunch won't fit inside it's so big


Why would I call when your the one that bought them. Lol


----------



## redclifford

MIDTOWNPC;2111468 said:


> Hurry up and buy a truck here so some of your money circulates around cobourg
> 
> The Greeks said they never seen such fresh bills
> 
> Ill keep driving my junk and picking up my garbage maybe jd will let me take back his empties


One man's junk is another man's treasure


----------



## grandview

Any one up there getting these snow showers now?Everything got covered in 5 minutes.


----------



## DeVries

We did, did a salt run but everything is fairly warm yet, not much sticking.


----------



## ff1221

Very rarely do I need to post anything, it's far more entertaining just to read the posts by everybody else LOL!


----------



## redclifford

Nothing sticking to the ground or freezing here


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;2111379 said:


> Funny you say that, first payment from the facility management company is supposed to come Feb 15th. 60 days from the completion of the work, nice eh,


I'm still waiting for my first cheque for a small site here in Newmarket. They always pay so I'm not concerned.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

No kidding eh?

Looks like we will have to work next week!!!


----------



## Hysert

Was snowen at 2am, my driveway was covered at 4am, got down the escarpment and was nothing? Stoney creek had Alittle..


----------



## Hysert

cet;2111668 said:


> I'm still waiting for my first cheque for a small site here in Newmarket. They always pay so I'm not concerned.


Got one customer, hes behind 4 payments?? I bet his BMW has gas in it tho.. we all know what kind of customer he is too.. but maybe his check is in the box today??


----------



## GMC Driver

Yup, there's always a few like that. But most of mine are pretty good.

Trying to collect on some fall work yet - we will get it, they just like to take their time.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;2111511 said:


> Hahahahaha. Two for two man!


I think all this extra sleep Markus has been getting this winter is really making him on the ball.


----------



## greywynd

Guessing a lot of your wives are hoping for more snow too.


----------



## SHAWZER

My wive sure is . She frowns when I start drinking in the mornings ...........


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd;2111722 said:


> Guessing a lot of your wives are hoping for more snow too.


Good thing she's got her tubes tied or we'd have another one running around in 9 months with all of this free time.


----------



## SHAWZER

That's a good hobby too......Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;2111763 said:


> Good thing she's got her tubes tied or we'd have another one running around in 9 months with all of this free time.


thats why chad buys lunch. he doesnt want to go home for a homemade lunch quite yet.


----------



## Hysert

JD Dave;2111763 said:
 

> Good thing she's got her tubes tied or we'd have another one running around in 9 months with all of this free time.


Nice.. glad I'm not the only one!! Twice a day some times!!


----------



## Hysert

Got my Haven fire suppression devises today!! Spoke to a few fire fighters and they are totally on board too!! If the reviews stay positive I will invest in 3 more forsure...


----------



## greywynd

Looks like the water bombers are ready to help too.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;2111808 said:


> thats why chad buys lunch. he doesnt want to go home for a homemade lunch quite yet.


Hahahaha absolutely right!


----------



## Triple L

Hysert;2111827 said:


> Got my Haven fire suppression devises today!! Spoke to a few fire fighters and they are totally on board too!! If the reviews stay positive I will invest in 3 more forsure...


I seen that on shark tank or dragons den just a few weeks ago! The demonstration they showed looked like it was a very effective product! How much are they?

An old farm house just down the street from me burnt down a couple weeks ago, hydro went out while they were cooking, left the stove on accidentally, and the rest is history... pretty sad


----------



## Hysert

Triple L;2111931 said:


> I seen that on shark tank or dragons den just a few weeks ago! The demonstration they showed looked like it was a very effective product! How much are they?
> 
> An old farm house just down the street from me burnt down a couple weeks ago, hydro went out while they were cooking, left the stove on accidentally, and the rest is history... pretty sad


$225 shipped to my door each! Use the "DRAGON20" promo code for $20 off lol... hopefully never need to use it? I'm thinking I mite get 2 more!! You just never know!


----------



## cet

JD Dave;2111763 said:


> Good thing she's got her tubes tied or we'd have another one running around in 9 months with all of this free time.


I need a birthday present for the 15th. 15 on the 15th, where did those years go.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;2111964 said:


> I need a birthday present for the 15th. 15 on the 15th, where did those years go.


Time does go quick. I bet that was the last quicke lunch also. Lol


----------



## greywynd

JD Dave;2112026 said:


> Time does go quick. I bet that was the last quicke lunch also. Lol


I'd guess he's been golfing 15 years too.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;2112026 said:


> Time does go quick. I bet that was the last quicke lunch also. Lol


Most expensive


----------



## cet

greywynd;2112035 said:


> I'd guess he's been golfing 15 years too.


43 actually for me and he's not into sports but give him a guitar...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Playboy no longer nude so there's always that for a 15 year old...


----------



## JD Dave

cet;2112039 said:


> 43 actually for me and he's not into sports but give him a guitar...


A food guitar player will get all the girls.


----------



## GMC Driver

http://www.torontosun.com/2016/02/04/man-fatally-shot-in-driveway-in-possible-theft-attempt


----------



## cet

GMC Driver;2112292 said:


> http://www.torontosun.com/2016/02/04/man-fatally-shot-in-driveway-in-possible-theft-attempt


I wonder how many lives just got ruined.


----------



## By-The-Lake

GMC Driver;2112292 said:


> http://www.torontosun.com/2016/02/04/man-fatally-shot-in-driveway-in-possible-theft-attempt


I hope he can get bail like Muzzo until sentencing.


----------



## Hysert

It's a sad situation forsure!! Tough call once your adrenaline kicks in. I had my truck stolen a few yrs back now, then my neighbor a week later! They found his burned at the entrance to the reserve?? Hard to see your hard earned money drive away and let it happen! I feel bad for the accused, bad decisions was the gun!! Tho beating the crap out of him would have lead to an assult charge? Better then murder!! Sad...


----------



## Triple L

Well at least you don't have to worry about anyone stealing your vehicles anymore, no body even the thiefs don't want to be seen in a ford  lol


----------



## Hysert

Triple L;2112454 said:


> Well at least you don't have to worry about anyone stealing your vehicles anymore, no body even the thiefs don't want to be seen in a ford  lol


Lol... nice one!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hey guys, was hoping someone had a mount and wiring harness for a 2011 F350 for a Western 3 plug MVP, please let me know


----------



## SHAWZER

Snow flurries on the radars tonight are making me dizzy , just like a fart in a wind storm .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;2112454 said:


> Well at least you don't have to worry about anyone stealing your vehicles anymore, no body even the thiefs don't want to be seen in a ford  lol


Dodge is safe unless they bring a boost pack a Jerry can and some ether


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;2112678 said:


> Snow flurries on the radars tonight are making me dizzy , just like a fart in a wind storm .


With the cold front coming later this week I think we might get more than a few flurries, could get some heavy LE.


----------



## Hysert

Pristine PM ltd;2112499 said:


> Hey guys, was hoping someone had a mount and wiring harness for a 2011 F350 for a Western 3 plug MVP, please let me know


All I got is a pair of receivers and a 4 port module! If you find a mount you can have my receivers save ya a few bucks anyways!!


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader;2112848 said:


> With the cold front coming later this week I think we might get more than a few flurries, could get some heavy LE.


 I am sure we well get some squalls , have to throw a few more logs on the fire too .


----------



## dingybigfoot

Seeing quite a few sites with presalt down. Forecasts are flip flopping tho.


----------



## redclifford

Few sites in town have some pre salt, were not even suppose to hit 0° over night tho. +8 right now and +1 tonight with rain/flurries


----------



## G.Landscape

dingybigfoot;2113730 said:


> Seeing quite a few sites with presalt down. Forecasts are flip flopping tho.


We pre-salted most of our sites in Kitchener & Waterloo, its a nightmare trying to make a mid day salt run so we figured based on the erratic forecast it was the safe choice. I would be happy if we got a little snow at some point to make the invoice easier to justify, but doesn't look like that's going to happen.

Found this Video from a couple years back. We no longer have the JCB but it was a great machine for loading snow....when it worked!


----------



## Hysert

G.Landscape;2113772 said:


> We pre-salted most of our sites in Kitchener & Waterloo, its a nightmare trying to make a mid day salt run so we figured based on the erratic forecast it was the safe choice. I would be happy if we got a little snow at some point to make the invoice easier to justify, but doesn't look like that's going to happen.
> 
> Found this Video from a couple years back. We no longer have the JCB but it was a great machine for loading snow....when it worked!


Were not presalting!!! Tho I am heading out to load up the hopper?? Im confident there is enough heat in the top to hold things off down here! But im with you, we could use some snow to help justify, its funny how you never here on a busy winter "can I pay you more" lol... only once it actually did happen, but the customer is a good buddy who's vary well off...


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape;2113772 said:


> We pre-salted most of our sites in Kitchener & Waterloo, its a nightmare trying to make a mid day salt run so we figured based on the erratic forecast it was the safe choice. I would be happy if we got a little snow at some point to make the invoice easier to justify, but doesn't look like that's going to happen.
> 
> Found this Video from a couple years back. We no longer have the JCB but it was a great machine for loading snow....when it worked!


I'm sure tonight's flurries will make that salt run worth while, I haven't pre salted yet but plan to this evening


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;2113825 said:


> I'm sure tonight's flurries will make that salt run worth while, I haven't pre salted yet but plan to this evening


Lets hope this rain changes to flurries or the salt is going to just wash away!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We are going to presalt, I am hoping that weather office is right on this one.


----------



## GMC Driver

I'll be up through the night watching, but we're gonna go overnight. It's still 6 degrees here.


----------



## dingybigfoot

We presalted our sites. I figured better safe than scrambling in the gta morning rush hour.


----------



## greywynd

-1 and the odd flake between Peterborough and Trenton now. East wind here so usually that brings a storm front with it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

EC Exeter radar looks like a cyclone W of Kitchener, looks pretty cool..


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;2113972 said:


> EC Exeter radar looks like a cyclone W of Kitchener, looks pretty cool..


Been watching it all day. Cool as heck. If you look at intelicast its like the whole east coast and that's the centre.

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx


----------



## Mr.Markus

Can't sleep...off I go. Nothing much happening here, small dusting...


----------



## redclifford

Still +2 here


----------



## Hysert

Went and hit the all in customers??? Just because it's +2 and wet I guess... wouldn't dare touch the extras...


----------



## potskie

A lot of guys plowing their salt back off right now. Even the green guys are Lol.


----------



## G.Landscape

potskie;2114096 said:


> A lot of guys plowing their salt back off right now. Even the green guys are Lol.


We plowed most of our stuff, couple lots just topped the salt off at. North Waterloo was pretty bad actually, had a good little band come through around 430am and dusted the areas that were scraped clean already. Salt works fast with these temps.


----------



## GMC Driver

Never got below +2. Site checks revealed black and wet pavement.

Must be the ground temps...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver;2114100 said:


> Never got below +2. Site checks revealed black and wet pavement.
> 
> Must be the ground temps...


They are finally listening..............


----------



## potskie

G.Landscape;2114099 said:


> We plowed most of our stuff, couple lots just topped the salt off at. North Waterloo was pretty bad actually, had a good little band come through around 430am and dusted the areas that were scraped clean already. Salt works fast with these temps.


You guys and Ghent were the only ones aside from myself I saw plowing before 5 this am. Kept seeing plowless salt truck after plowless salt truck. Couple hrs later the same trucks were going by me with plows on. couldn't help but chuckle.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My salted stuff stayed clean, couple of walks needed redoing but was still done for breakfast at 6am.


----------



## G.Landscape

potskie;2114112 said:


> You guys and Ghent were the only ones aside from myself I saw plowing before 5 this am. Kept seeing plowless salt truck after plowless salt truck. Couple hrs later the same trucks were going by me with plows on. couldn't help but chuckle.


I Agee there were a lot of plow less trucks out there. I guess if we are giving people credit I did see a triple l loader out there plowing too. With the winter we have had I don't mind sending the plows out to make sites look good and reduce our salt usage.


----------



## DeVries

Around here there was some pre salting going on yesterday, what a total waste that was .All ended up in the drain overnight.


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;2114152 said:


> Around here there was some pre salting going on yesterday, what a total waste that was .All ended up in the drain overnight.


No kidding!!! My kids school was hammered yesterday when I picked him up?? The little I layed thismorning should hold offs tonight's few cm's if it happens


----------



## DeVries

Went thru here just after it was re opened.


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;2114161 said:


> Went thru here just after it was re opened.


Wow.. that was awesome!!! $$$$$$ did you see your vehicle


----------



## redclifford

I need a set of skidsteer rims sandblasted, anybody have a good connection?


----------



## Hysert

redclifford;2114241 said:


> I need a set of skidsteer rims sandblasted, anybody have a good connection?


John... 9058075091

He will paint too


----------



## Triple L

potskie;2114112 said:


> You guys and Ghent were the only ones aside from myself I saw plowing before 5 this am. Kept seeing plowless salt truck after plowless salt truck. Couple hrs later the same trucks were going by me with plows on. couldn't help but chuckle.


Are you still nu image? With the '06 regular cab black 250?


----------



## Hysert

Finally the leafs dump that slug dion!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;2114297 said:


> Are you still nu image? With the '06 regular cab black 250?


I thought they were friends working together....


----------



## SHAWZER

Hysert;2114370 said:


> Finally the leafs dump that slug dion!!!


 Its long overdue . Now just play 2 goalies at the same time and maybe they can stop some pucks .....


----------



## dingybigfoot

Hysert;2114370 said:


> Finally the leafs dump that slug dion!!!


Clearing cap space for a run at Stamkos.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Goodbye Elisha Cuthbert!!!! Toronto will miss you more then Mr C


----------



## schrader

This has Deans name written al over it
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-farming-equi...or/1139141815?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## DeVries

schrader;2114516 said:


> This has Deans name written al over it
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-farming-equi...or/1139141815?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Nice right at my back door. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## SHAWZER

Snow on the King City radar is going in circles again tonight .


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;2114390 said:


> I thought they were friends working together....


I think it's become more than that


----------



## Mr.Markus

LOL. I saw NU out by me last summer on a dirt road, must be moving out of the Walmart market.


----------



## daveklassen

Quick salt run for us this am.


----------



## Hysert

daveklassen;2114720 said:


> Quick salt run for us this am.


That's forsure!! I was hoping for a little push today!! Got a load of salt coming sometime? Should get us thru the rest of the year!!! We are down about 40 ton from last yr!!!


----------



## Triple L

Tri green will be getting a new truck and trailer from the city of Kitchener, literally fell thru the road probably 5' or more deep... craziest thing I've seen in a while! Watch the Kitchener news tonight lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

What do you hang around a bunch of seniors??!
Who can wait that long...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697398675904004096
http://kitchener.ctvnews.ca/two-escape-plunge-into-kitchener-sinkhole-1.2771985#


----------



## Hysert

Wow... that's one way to get a new truck


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Wow!!!! City will say, enjoy your insurance!


----------



## SHAWZER

Man , that would wake you up real quick . Cheap GMC for sale ? Hard to tell .


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;2114823 said:


> Wow!!!! City will say, enjoy your insurance!


Just happy someone riding with a bunch of young kids didn't go in that hole.


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;2114738 said:


> Tri green will be getting a new truck and trailer from the city of Kitchener, literally fell thru the road probably 5' or more deep... craziest thing I've seen in a while! Watch the Kitchener news tonight lol


That's crazy, one of my foreman sent me the link this morning, I used to drive that stretch of road all the time! Glad everyone got out safe, it's really deep there.


----------



## Triple L

It's a gas f350...

Funny thing is I take that road every morning and just happened to get fuel and take a different route just before it happened... I think my Salt truck is alot heavier then that srw pickup.. absolutely crazy


----------



## dingybigfoot

That's crazy! Glad nobody got hurt.


----------



## LuckyPlower

Hand shoveled some of our residentials today. Not enough to drop a plow. Figured it would go a long way with this lighter season so far.


----------



## Hysert

Mr LE has been hanging around all day!! Warm ground and thismornings salt has held it off, temps have dropped considerably and the LE ant moven?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2114759 said:


> What do you hang around a bunch of seniors??!
> Who can wait that long...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697398675904004096
> http://kitchener.ctvnews.ca/two-escape-plunge-into-kitchener-sinkhole-1.2771985#


Seniors are the last people that can wait, I don't buy green bananas.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;2115078 said:


> Seniors are the last people that can wait, I don't buy green bananas.


...and it took you till 6 to find the power button on your iPad.


----------



## chachi1984

Hamilton getting hit now 5-10cm, Burlington all cear


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2115085 said:


> ...and it took you till 6 to find the power button on your iPad.


Afternoon naps are wonderful.


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;2114850 said:


> Just happy someone riding with a bunch of young kids didn't go in that hole.


I didn't think chad had young kids yet?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grassman09;2115115 said:


> I didn't think chad had young kids yet?


Hole avoidance makes it difficult...


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;2115135 said:


> Hole avoidance makes it difficult...


That could explain some things.


----------



## Triple L

Lol my fur baby is enough work for me... I hope I don't have kids for a while, I like my lifestyle as it is... I still spread lots of salt, just not as much as Dave I guess, or potski lol, we plowed this morning, 6 acres in 45 minutes sounds good to me


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;2115287 said:


> That could explain some things.


Good thing you weren't in KW yesterday,

You'd've hit it...


----------



## redclifford

Anybody going to Edmonton soon? I bought a machine in Edmonton and need to have it shipped down here. Anyone have a good haulage company that they've used in the past


----------



## Hysert

Winter is back... brrrrr


----------



## SHAWZER

Triple L;2115290 said:


> Lol my fur baby is enough work for me... I hope I don't have kids for a while, I like my lifestyle as it is... I still spread lots of salt, just not as much as Dave I guess, or potski lol, we plowed this morning, 6 acres in 45 minutes sounds good to me


 6 acres in 45 minutes , You must of had it in Overdrive ....Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

redclifford;2115332 said:


> Anybody going to Edmonton soon? I bought a machine in Edmonton and need to have it shipped down here. Anyone have a good haulage company that they've used in the past
> 
> I have a friend who has a trucking company with trucks all over N America daily.
> http://www.kurtztrucking.com/
> 
> Or you can go
> 
> http://www.uship.com/commodity_selection.aspx


----------



## buckwheat_la

Hey guys, haven't been on for a while, but thought I would pop in and ask a question involving your neck of the woods. Looking at buying a new set of tools for the shop, anyone have thoughts on GRAY tools, make in Ontario, seem to be the Canadian version of Snap On. Just not much info about them online, but I figured some of the gear head types in here might have some insight. BTW I am damn jealous of the snow you guys seem to be getting compared to us out west, it was a balmy 17 degrees here yesterday....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

buckwheat_la;2115429 said:


> Hey guys, haven't been on for a while, but thought I would pop in and ask a question involving your neck of the woods. Looking at buying a new set of tools for the shop, anyone have thoughts on GRAY tools, make in Ontario, seem to be the Canadian version of Snap On. Just not much info about them online, but I figured some of the gear head types in here might have some insight. BTW I am damn jealous of the snow you guys seem to be getting compared to us out west, it was a balmy 17 degrees here yesterday....


Wow, you're still alive............


----------



## buckwheat_la

Mark Oomkes;2115457 said:


> Wow, you're still alive............


Pretty sure I am..... if the afterlife consists of plowsite......it could be worse, lol. How have you been dude, busy winter or what!!!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;2115290 said:


> Lol my fur baby is enough work for me... I hope I don't have kids for a while, I like my lifestyle as it is... I still spread lots of salt, just not as much as Dave I guess, or potski lol, we plowed this morning, 6 acres in 45 minutes sounds good to me


All it takes is one premature salting and you'll have a little one running around.

I have lots of Grey tools, not near as good as Snap On but for the price difference well worth it.


----------



## buckwheat_la

JD Dave;2115475 said:


> I have lots of Grey tools, not near as good as Snap On but for the price difference well worth it.


I am assuming you meant GRAY.

Cool, that was what I was hoping to hear (actually what I was hoping for was they were as good but 1/3 the price, lol) seriously though, I just can't justify the cost of snap-on, that said, most everything else is from overseas (Husky, Mastercraft, Kobalt, Ultra-pro, etc) And don't get me wrong, some of the over seas stuff is fine. I even heard a rumor that the gear action in all wrenches with a gear end are almost exclusively done by Gear Wrench.

Figured with GRAY I am getting a better tool and it is made here in Canada

You keeping busy with snow there Dave? You still doing your diesel trucks? Meet a guy from Idaho up here buying used diesel trucks. Because of the dollar difference and the oil patch struggle, he is landing some serious deals on them....


----------



## GMC Driver

buckwheat_la;2115533 said:


> Meet a guy from Idaho up here buying used diesel trucks. Because of the dollar difference and the oil patch struggle, he is landing some serious deals on them....


Same here - trucks, farm equipment, Harleys...

All headed south.

Although my buddy just got a (used, feild ready) 16 row Kinze planter for under 10K out of the US. Comparable units here are priced over $35K.


----------



## buckwheat_la

GMC Driver;2115547 said:


> Same here - trucks, farm equipment, Harleys...
> 
> All headed south.
> 
> Although my buddy just got a (used, feild ready) 16 row Kinze planter for under 10K out of the US. Comparable units here are priced over $35K.


Yeah there are still things that are just cheaper down there but man do i miss having a dollar that was closer to par....


----------



## Triple L

Happy birthday farmer Dave!!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Happy birthday Dave, hopefully no snow tonight!


----------



## cet

Happy Birthday, fifty what?


----------



## potskie

Triple L;2114297 said:


> Are you still nu image? With the '06 regular cab black 250?


Nope different broker. I bought a new truck in the fall. I'm easy to spot. I'm the only one with fisher equipment.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Dave's birthday? 

So around November there will be yet another Snyder? 

Hope it's a good one Dave!


----------



## greywynd

Happy Birthday Dave, fire up the salt spreader!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Happy birthday Dave, nice sunny afternoon for a nap Infront of the fireplace.


----------



## buckwheat_la

Happy Birthday Dave.


----------



## JD Dave

Thanks for the happy birthdays. Remind me to smack Chris next time I see him.


----------



## Hysert

JD Dave;2115837 said:


> Thanks for the happy birthdays. Remind me to smack Chris next time I see him.


Lol... I was gonna say!! When we met last yr you didn't look a day over 30 .. HB!!!


----------



## redclifford

Mr.Markus;2115400 said:


> redclifford;2115332 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody going to Edmonton soon? I bought a machine in Edmonton and need to have it shipped down here. Anyone have a good haulage company that they've used in the past
> 
> I have a friend who has a trucking company with trucks all over N America daily.
> http://www.kurtztrucking.com/
> 
> Or you can go
> 
> http://www.uship.com/commodity_selection.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday Dave , hope its a good one
> 
> I have it on there now, lowest bid so far is $624 with 9days left. First bid was $2868. Thanks for the lead with your friend, I may wait it out and see how uship goes.
Click to expand...


----------



## ff1221

Happy Birthday Dave!


----------



## Hysert

Not sure I understood this email correct? You guys must have got it too??? WSIB is now gonna update clearance certificates automatically?? Sounds good to me if I understood it right


----------



## cet

JD Dave;2115837 said:


> Thanks for the happy birthdays. Remind me to smack Chris next time I see him.


They say your memory is the first thing to go.


----------



## cet

Hysert;2116054 said:


> Not sure I understood this email correct? You guys must have got it too??? WSIB is now gonna update clearance certificates automatically?? Sounds good to me if I understood it right


I haven't received any emails but I know a few years ago if the client has a wsib# they go on the website and see you're in good standing. They may get notified if you were to get behind. I haven't provided a clearance certificate for quite a few years now, that was sure a pita.


----------



## Hysert

cet;2116057 said:


> I haven't received any emails but I know a few years ago if the client has a wsib# they go on the website and see you're in good standing. They may get notified if you were to get behind. I haven't provided a clearance certificate for quite a few years now, that was sure a pita.


This is it fresh off the press...

On Saturday February 20th, the WSIB will automatically issue new clearance numbers for all contractors on your clearance list who have accounts that are in good standing with the WSIB.

To ensure that all your contractors are issued a new clearance number for the next validity period, please update your lists by adding or removing contractors before February 20th. To review your contractor list, visit our website at wsib.on.ca and log into eClearance.

Our ePayment system is integrated with eClearance so that any payment made will automatically update your status if you are ineligible as a result of an overdue balance. You can pay with either* MasterCard or Interac Online.


----------



## schrader

Man it is a very different world here in the snow belt, just finished cleaning up from yesterdays LE and now we are getting hammered again. Cant believe how little snow there is in the GTA. This is our 20th plow for the season, down on average but a lot more than most have had this year.


----------



## Hysert

schrader;2116135 said:


> Man it is a very different world here in the snow belt, just finished cleaning up from yesterdays LE and now we are getting hammered again. Cant believe how little snow there is in the GTA. This is our 20th plow for the season, down on average but a lot more than most have had this year.


Sorry pal.. we plowed twice


----------



## redclifford

schrader;2116135 said:


> Man it is a very different world here in the snow belt, just finished cleaning up from yesterdays LE and now we are getting hammered again. Cant believe how little snow there is in the GTA. This is our 20th plow for the season, down on average but a lot more than most have had this year.


we've plowed 4 times this year, last year we had 4pushes before Dec 10


----------



## redclifford

And two of the pushes were just to give my guys some hours/ try out some new equipment


----------



## DeVries

Here comes the lake effect snow machine.


----------



## SHAWZER

I have been trying to send them down to you guys all day .


----------



## Landcare - Mont

Could you Ontario guys get your lakes to freeze, please? We're getting lake-effect snow from Lake Ontario this afternoon in Montreal.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Landcare - Mont;2116318 said:


> Could you Ontario guys get your lakes to freeze, please? We're getting lake-effect snow from Lake Ontario this afternoon in Montreal.


Deans got a site in Kingston that should stop most of it...lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;2116338 said:


> Deans got a site in Kingston that should stop most of it...lol


I went and visited them today
Helped out a bit they got 5cm

They have a great setup and system to clesr the site


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;2116543 said:


> I went and visited them today
> Helped out a bit they got 5cm
> 
> They have a great setup and system to clesr the site


See!! Squashed it!


----------



## SHAWZER

Snow , I Owe , so off to work I Go ....Again .......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

We have a John Deere 4100 with a cab, blade, sweeper and blower. The blade has is 52" I think and has a few inches of rubber on each side of the blade with a poly cutting edge. The driver can get almost every crumb against the building with minimal shoveling. Also the rubber protects him from going around things that he might get close to with the blade and allows him to get the snow off the sidewalk without the tire getting to close to the edge. He plows or sweeps everything and then hooks up an epoke drop salter trailer and traces his route and hand salts from the trailer where needed. If its a daytime event he has a shoveler cut from the building out and spot for people comming in and out of shops. The metal pless 12-19 blade we have scrapes amazing. I would love to have a liveedge but I was told it can't be modified so I would have to sell it and buy a new blade. I actually went down and helped last night to see how they did everything and I took the new toro snow blower to show them what it could do. The sidewalk guy was impressed and I left him one incase he needed it ever. The only downfall of the deere 4100 is that its older and the cab is not factory. However it is much smaller as it is more a diesel estate tractor. It does great for me, just check the oil not the rear diff fluid. LOL


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;2116695 said:


> Snow , I Owe , so off to work I Go ....Again .......


Getting hammered with more LE here again too


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;2116700 said:


> We have a John Deere 4100 with a cab, blade, sweeper and blower. The blade has is 52" I think and has a few inches of rubber on each side of the blade with a poly cutting edge. The driver can get almost every crumb against the building with minimal shoveling. Also the rubber protects him from going around things that he might get close to with the blade and allows him to get the snow off the sidewalk without the tire getting to close to the edge. He plows or sweeps everything and then hooks up an epoke drop salter trailer and traces his route and hand salts from the trailer where needed. If its a daytime event he has a shoveler cut from the building out and spot for people comming in and out of shops. The metal pless 12-19 blade we have scrapes amazing. I would love to have a liveedge but I was told it can't be modified so I would have to sell it and buy a new blade. I actually went down and helped last night to see how they did everything and I took the new toro snow blower to show them what it could do. The sidewalk guy was impressed and I left him one incase he needed it ever. The only downfall of the deere 4100 is that its older and the cab is not factory. However it is much smaller as it is more a diesel estate tractor. It does great for me, just check the oil not the rear diff fluid. LOL


Sounds like a good system, minimizes the hand work.


----------



## Hysert

We got Alittle 1/2 dusting?? Only seen Allard and myself out thismorning! Nothing on EC Radar or TWN.. EC had a mention of flurries over night tho! I will admit I turned the alarm off a few times.. lol


----------



## DeVries

Ya only the NWS was showing that one coming.

Salts not doing much this morning, way too cold, Q.E is track bare even though they have pounded the salt to it.


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;2117132 said:


> Ya only the NWS was showing that one coming.
> 
> Salts not doing much this morning, way too cold, Q.E is track bare even though they have pounded the salt to it.


When I finished in the creek, I seen a bunch of guys heading to HBS!! I also texted a few guys to wake them up.. lol


----------



## DeVries

I had to do the same to my two subs as well. 

Goes to show you can never not check.


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;2117148 said:


> I had to do the same to my two subs as well.
> 
> Goes to show you can never not check.


That's why we're pros!!!! Going to check the pnd


----------



## SHAWZER

Really like the traction when snowplowing at - 26 c ......Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

I plowed and salted everything yesterday and the salt worked well with the sunlight, this morning though you'd think I had the salter gate all the way open... I expected to see Dean around with his broom and roll off picking it all up.


----------



## greywynd

Balmy -22 here now, was -33 when I first got up. Guessing a lot of people dealing with problems today due to those temps!


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;2117277 said:


> I plowed and salted everything yesterday and the salt worked well with the sunlight, this morning though you'd think I had the salter gate all the way open... I expected to see Dean around with his broom and roll off picking it all up.


If the cars don't cause a
Dust storm when driving you don't have enough residue for the next storm.


----------



## Grassman09

Hows this work. Is it a if you do not succeed the 1st time find a new lawyer and try again with the same B.S.

Got notified of a slip and fall in 2014 was supposed to go to a discovery hearing in December. My insurance called me late November saying they hadn't heard anything from the other side, but said its common for the other side to just send paperwork the day of or day before the hearing. Day before the hearing Law firm from my insurance co says the court date in canceled. Hadn't heard anything until yesterday til someone dropped off paperwork at my place. 

I looked at my paperwork from the case it looks to be a different lawn firm now representing the scum bag. How long can this game continue? Looks like they are asking for less now too. But still say the guy is a vegetable and cant do anything and has caused him all sorts of mental anguish and pain and suffering. I'll bet he still goes out on wing nite to the bar he claims to have fallen at.


----------



## Grassman09

Anyone using Marsh Canada for insurance for Landscape and snow? 

State Farm Dejarden is making it hard to insure multiple drivers on CDL size trucks. 3 Year driver reference letter on anyone I want to drive my truck with air brakes?!? No one stays at a job for 3 years now a days. I also have guys that work for me part time in winter and don't want there full time jobs to know they have another job. 

What previous employer will give guys letters after they have left the company. CVOR states carriers only need to keep driver records for 6 month after they stop being employed by a company. 

Tried another insurance co or broker rather that was refereed to me by a member here. She was all gung ho asked me for all sorts of info saying we need to get working on it. Sent her my CVOR # which is clean same with my insurance. Asks when my policy's renew I said April May June for my trucks, now she is saying she might not be able to get me quotes until then. She was cutting up sate farm how they write there policy's. Looks like she needs to look at herself in the mirror before passing judgement onto others. Waste of my time she was.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;2117313 said:


> Balmy -22 here now, was -33 when I first got up. Guessing a lot of people dealing with problems today due to those temps!


I left the tap running a bit at the plaza as I was worried about the extreme cold and wind here. We had a main freeze and break last year. I woke up early and did litter which was real fun cause of the cold. The dobermans don't like the cold so I have to kick them outside. My wife and son are house sitting in port perry so I have been alone for 3 days but decided to visit them this am and make them breakfast for valentines day. I explained how plowing we like to "minimize the hand work" as you said. Stopped in at the blue heron casino as I was leaving. Took $412.50 in 45 mins so I Ran from there and ate my box of turtles on the way home. Life is good but I haven't rolled up a Tim Hortons winner yet.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;2117277 said:


> I plowed and salted everything yesterday and the salt worked well with the sunlight, this morning though you'd think I had the salter gate all the way open... I expected to see Dean around with his broom and roll off picking it all up.


Litter vac ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;2117328 said:


> If the cars don't cause a
> Dust storm when driving you don't have enough residue for the next storm.


In 2017...?

Funny story, 8 years ago I was the best man at my friends 2nd wedding, he reminded me that his anniversary was coming up did we want to join them for dinner. I forgot what year they got married so I asked which anniversary it was. Its their 2nd....Feb 29 leap year...


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;2117551 said:


> In 2017...?
> 
> Funny story, 8 years ago I was the best man at my friends 2nd wedding, he reminded me that his anniversary was coming up did we want to join them for dinner. I forgot what year they got married so I asked which anniversary it was. Its their 2nd....Feb 29 leap year...


Ya I'm a leap yr baby... ppl ask what day I celebrate? 28th usually!!! They say why not March 1st?? I wasn't born in march.. duh!! I'm 9 this yr


----------



## schrader

What a weekend here, 30cm of heavy snow since Friday. Not fun trying to plow in the day with blinding wideouts high winds and long weekend traffic. Snow came so hard and fast you could plow a site and an hour later not even know you were there. With the cold weather the snow got packed on like concrete took all day to scrap thing down, going to lay the salt to it tomorrow. Looking forward to a day on the couch with my feet up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert;2117556 said:


> Ya I'm a leap yr baby... ppl ask what day I celebrate? 28th usually!!! They say why not March 1st?? I wasn't born in march.. duh!! I'm 9 this yr


Ha!



schrader;2117560 said:


> What a weekend here, 30cm of heavy snow since Friday. Not fun trying to plow in the day with blinding wideouts high winds and long weekend traffic. Snow came so hard and fast you could plow a site and an hour later not even know you were there. With the cold weather the snow got packed on like concrete took all day to scrap thing down, going to lay the salt to it tomorrow. Looking forward to a day on the couch with my feet up.


Haha!


----------



## forbidden

Snow? What is this that you speak of? It was 21 degrees here near Calgary the other day and will be above freezing all week. 

So out on the road I go, anyone in the GTA area need anything from Jerre?


----------



## cet

schrader;2117560 said:


> What a weekend here, 30cm of heavy snow since Friday. Not fun trying to plow in the day with blinding wideouts high winds and long weekend traffic. Snow came so hard and fast you could plow a site and an hour later not even know you were there. With the cold weather the snow got packed on like concrete took all day to scrap thing down, going to lay the salt to it tomorrow. Looking forward to a day on the couch with my feet up.


My daughter just left for Blue. First time boarding since her knee accident last March. I imagine it's going to be busy seeing it's family day.
My lunch child is 15 today.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

schrader;2117560 said:


> What a weekend here, 30cm of heavy snow since Friday. Not fun trying to plow in the day with blinding wideouts high winds and long weekend traffic. Snow came so hard and fast you could plow a site and an hour later not even know you were there. With the cold weather the snow got packed on like concrete took all day to scrap thing down, going to lay the salt to it tomorrow. Looking forward to a day on the couch with my feet up.


Don't you just love lake effect?


----------



## thebossman

Mark Oomkes;2117914 said:


> Don't you just love lake effect?


Love lake effects. Lots of dollars falling from the sky... he look a dollar


----------



## Mr.Markus

Penny's from heaven...
Ghosts of the penny....


----------



## schrader

So anyone have any ideas on how to thaw out 20ton of frozen salt. Had a load of salt delivered last Tuesday and it frozen solid in the salt bin now, think I will be making a call to my supplier in the AM.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Is it an open bin or inside, propane tank top heaters?


----------



## schrader

It in a sea can, you think heat will help?


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader;2118274 said:


> It in a sea can, you think heat will help?


Yes,
Sea can should be good. I have thawed out a fully frozen spreader in the shop in an hour. If you have a couple heaters close them in there for awhile.


----------



## schrader

Its with a shot, I will give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just be mindful of fumes when you open it up if you use a gas or kerosene. Safety first.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

So, what's it actually going to snow tonight and tomorrow, presalting because I am not sure


----------



## Mr.Markus

We have scattered flurries forecast for the next 24 hrs, There was enough this afternoon with some freezing drizzle to top up my sites, even though I thought I had tons of residual down.


----------



## Hysert

Trucks are loaded ready to go?? Will see


----------



## LuckyPlower

Pristine PM ltd;2118293 said:


> So, what's it actually going to snow tonight and tomorrow, presalting because I am not sure


Unless it starts some decent snow soon, it looks like we will be presalting shortly. Hoping to buy some time in the morning if we do get somthing.


----------



## Triple L

Must be nice for you guys to have a salt supplier open before 11pm


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;2118353 said:


> Must be nice for you guys to have a salt supplier open before 11pm


Dont rely on others get your own pile 
Even if its only 10 yards


----------



## schrader

Ya even if its frozen 20 yards ha ha.


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;2118353 said:


> Must be nice for you guys to have a salt supplier open before 11pm


Isn't TNT 24hrs? Used them a couple times last year when supplies were low.


----------



## LuckyPlower

Time for you to open up a 24h salt dome


----------



## Mr.Markus

G.Landscape;2118394 said:


> Isn't TNT 24hrs? Used them a couple times last year when supplies were low.


...and free coffee!



LuckyPlower;2118404 said:


> Time for you to open up a 24h salt dome


I have considered this in my area but from what I hear most snow contractors are deadbeats...


----------



## Triple L

I guess I'm the only one who would like to pre salt then go to bed... I must be just getting old not wanting to stay up till 3am anymore when I could pre salt after dinner... guess that's cheap salt for ya


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

freezing rain here 
had to salt. calling for snow but I don't believe it.


----------



## LuckyPlower

I must be getting old too. It's been kinda nice this year, For the first time, The guys go out and do the salt run and I sit up and wait like a worried parent. I might as well just go out.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;2118428 said:


> freezing rain here
> had to salt. calling for snow but I don't believe it.


Looks like you guys will be getting a ton of snow, supposedly, according to those storm watchers on facebook but yeah, wait and see


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Radar looks like it will hit us around 3am, go most of the morning.

24 salt is a beautiful thing, I have a load coming tomorrow, but that doesn't help me tonight!

My supplier has had some misses, I am with you Chad, like to hit it early. They often close at the end of the day, and open at midnight, when in my opinion, for the hourly wage, just stay open.


----------



## JD Dave

We salted places that were open but would rather go out at 3am then stay up until 3 then realize it's snowing so hard we have to plow. Plus the most critical time is morning when places open so I like being up knowing that a freak snow squall didn't come through after I went to bed.


----------



## G.Landscape

JD Dave;2118504 said:


> We salted places that were open but would rather go out at 3am then stay up until 3 then realize it's snowing so hard we have to plow. Plus the most critical time is morning when places open so I like being up knowing that a freak snow squall didn't come through after I went to bed.


X2 I like to be awake during that critical time of when things open to know things are in order.

I trust the employees, I trust I made the right choice, but I don't trust the weather man!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I agree, but I get a call if something happens first thing, so I still value that sleep. I will probably change when I am a bit older


----------



## greywynd

Pristine PM ltd;2118653 said:


> I agree, but I get a call if something happens first thing, so I still value that sleep. I will probably change when I am a bit older


Kind of too late isn't it?


----------



## dingybigfoot

We presalted too. Going to try and nap, I'll check the radar and window at 3.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nobody calls me...
So I get up about now and have my first coffee...


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;2118710 said:


> Nobody calls me...
> So I get up about now and have my first coffee...


There's always 2 ways to look at it....

I'd rather pre salt from 7pm-11pm when all the cars are still gone and before the bar scene gets started... (clearly grassman pre salted after 2am when the taps turn off) sleep from 11-4:30, checking the radar between 2-3 for any activity, then head out between 4-5, drive around looking at my sites and toping up the salt here and there if need be, have breakfast then start my day at 7am like a normal person...

No wonder all you guys are napping at 3:00 in the afternoon, and have soo many children LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

I can't plow 7 acres in 45 min..and my 1st site has morning deliveries at 5am.
I hear making children leads to naps, naps is the only type of sleep you'll get after you have them. I nap pretty soundly after I fake make them...


----------



## Triple L

6 acres in 45 minutes if I'm in the tractor, wake up LOL 

We can start at 4 and be done by 7 on a light snowfall, that's the key difference I think...


----------



## SHAWZER

You run NOS on your tractor too ? .....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Haha, salt is just starting to get covered here, crappy timing


----------



## Hysert

Started around 3am. Ultra fine only about half inch so far... rolling out


----------



## R.G.PEEL

No way to look good today. Dropped salt at 3am to get a jump on it. Cleaned the salter and did some tinkering in the shop, now going out again and the customers will show up at 7 wondering why we aren't all done! Lol


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Security Guards love to call me, I take it as a compliment now. Since 4am, every half hour, good times


----------



## ff1221

Wow that system slid completely east of us, I slept all night not even thinking of getting up to do snow!


----------



## SHAWZER

Different that we got nothing and the guys south of us are running around like chickens with their heads cut off ........


----------



## Mr.Markus

Buck, Buck, Buckawk...

2-3 cm here, could just run in loops with the salter.

Did heating your sea can work?


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;2118744 said:


> Security Guards love to call me, I take it as a compliment now. Since 4am, every half hour, good times


Better then an alarm clock.

Grant, who can keep things black 24/7, just an impossibility, people need to be educated that boots and snow tires are a wonderful thing.


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha , TWN calling for freezing fog . What the f#ck is that ?


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;2118716 said:


> 6 acres in 45 minutes if I'm in the tractor, wake up LOL
> 
> We can start at 4 and be done by 7 on a light snowfall, that's the key difference I think...


 I'm betting you used the same ruler to measure that lot as your wanker.


----------



## Hysert

U guys kill me!!! Lol... we got a good 4inch! Serviced everyone 4 times.. by 3pm most lane ways are black with no salt, 0 +1... should be a quick cleanup tonight... wanker lmao!!!


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;2118744 said:


> Security Guards love to call me, I take it as a compliment now. Since 4am, every half hour, good times


I have one person that calls me, I'll try and take it as a compliment from now on.


----------



## JD Dave

Hysert;2119083 said:


> U guys kill me!!! Lol... we got a good 4inch! Serviced everyone 4 times.. by 3pm most lane ways are black with no salt, 0 +1... should be a quick cleanup tonight... wanker lmao!!!


Chads girlfriend thinks a Kit Kat is 12" long and 6"'wide so my guess is she measured the lot.


----------



## Hysert

JD Dave;2119097 said:


> Chads girlfriend thinks a Kit Kat is 12" long and 6"'wide so my guess is she measured the lot.


Ouch, that would be a bleader forsure!! Girl friend?? If her mail comes to the same house? He's married, and she's getting half.. welcome to our would chaddly


----------



## Mr.Markus

Less than half if that ruler is as short as Dave says...

It was only 2 salt runs here, probably could have got away with 1 but it lasted till noon and wasn't burning off as quick as I hoped.


----------



## schrader

Mr.Markus;2118780 said:


> Buck, Buck, Buckawk...
> 
> 2-3 cm here, could just run in loops with the salter.
> 
> Did heating your sea can work?


So busy scraping the hard pack today never got a chance.

Called my supplier, four other contractors are in the same boat as me a 20 ton brick of frozen solid salt. She called the company they haul it from and they claim it came from Cargill with that moisture content. Cargill is basically willing to do nothing. I have part of a load on the back of the bin that has been there for 2 years and it perfectly fine, the crap from Cargill is frozen solid.

Going to put some heat to it tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## Mr.Markus

That sucks, I am sure heating it will work but if it gets cold again you'll have to heat it every time you want to use it. Jack hammering inside a sea can can't be fun...


----------



## forbidden

At least your snow is not turning green in the form of grass. Stupid weather patterns.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Kingston got it hard 25 to 30 cms


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;2119076 said:


> I'm betting you used the same ruler to measure that lot as your wanker.


LOL OK, a bunch of 1200' long pushes add up real quick... thought you'd be the first to know that... maybe if you owned a live edge wing plow you'd be able to talk  and no, a hla wing plow doesn't even compare

That being said on a 10cm or more storm productivity does down half or more...


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;2119182 said:


> Kingston got it hard 25 to 30 cms


Jumping for joy!?!?! Snow hauling for dean! Your wish came true lol


----------



## DeVries

Triple L;2119183 said:


> LOL OK, a bunch of 1200' long pushes add up real quick... thought you'd be the first to know that... maybe if you owned a live edge wing plow you'd be able to talk  and no, a hla wing plow doesn't even compare
> 
> That being said on a 10cm or more storm productivity does down half or more...


Is it worth their extra money for the live edge though? 
I'm interested for sure. They're not cheap though.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Ottawa got 50 cms. Wowzers!! I wonder if Mayor Tory would pull a Mel Lastman.


----------



## greywynd

Have a few friends in Ottawa. My guess is that tomorrow will be business as usual. Totoally different than the GTA in the approach of dealing with winter. People actually own snow boots and know how to drive in it. 

Wonder how neige fared in Montreal?


----------



## JD Dave

schrader;2119158 said:


> So busy scraping the hard pack today never got a chance.
> 
> Called my supplier, four other contractors are in the same boat as me a 20 ton brick of frozen solid salt. She called the company they haul it from and they claim it came from Cargill with that moisture content. Cargill is basically willing to do nothing. I have part of a load on the back of the bin that has been there for 2 years and it perfectly fine, the crap from Cargill is frozen solid.
> 
> Going to put some heat to it tomorrow and see what happens.


Can you just spread it out and drive over it to break it up. We've had wet salt before but nothing that we can't deal with.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Another blast of flurries moving through the gta.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;2119308 said:


> Can you just spread it out and drive over it to break it up. We've had wet salt before but nothing that we can't deal with.


If that's the same crap I got from Cargill last year I doubt you'll be able to break it up by driving over it. Might have a chance on the weekend when things warm up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Also depends what you are using to get it out of the container...


----------



## schrader

No way you can break it up by driving over it if you hit it with a 50hp tractor it just laughs at you. Tried hear didn't help much. Took. Mini ex and broke it up but it would take forever to break up the whole bin.


----------



## Hysert

schrader;2119510 said:


> No way you can break it up by driving over it if you hit it with a 50hp tractor it just laughs at you. Tried hear didn't help much. Took. Mini ex and broke it up but it would take forever to break up the whole bin.


There was a thread about frozen hoppers... most said to use washer fluid.. never had a issue myself so I'm unsure if it actually works


----------



## potskie

schrader;2119510 said:


> No way you can break it up by driving over it if you hit it with a 50hp tractor it just laughs at you. Tried hear didn't help much. Took. Mini ex and broke it up but it would take forever to break up the whole bin.


Sounds like you need a really really really big jug of washer fluid. Obviously my experience is limited to salt bins. Also using end of service 3pt blowers to break up clumps.

That sucks tho man I've seen loads from Cargill and Windsor literally dripping out of the truck in the past. I haven't had to deal with them in years but I guess things don't change much.


----------



## potskie

Hysert;2119569 said:


> There was a thread about frozen hoppers... most said to use washer fluid.. never had a issue myself so I'm unsure if it actually works


Works amazing on bins also used it one on a 5yrd truck and it took 6 jugs but it loosened right up.


----------



## Hysert

I would guess that 20 jugs would be enough? Thwy also said RV antifreeze?? Once you do get it broke up. Maybe run the heater to dry it up? Would that even work??


----------



## DeVries

We have had the same issue in the past. What worked for us was to run our skid steer mounted roto tiller over it to break it up. Problem is though as soon as it gets cold it will freeze again.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I would think leaving a propane top heater or 2 in there for the night would do the trick. It's gonna take a bit to heat it up in there,one tank runs about 20 hrs. I have bounced a 50hp loader off a pile, laugh at you is a good description.


----------



## SHAWZER

Maybe an excavator or large loader to pick up one end of bin and dump out frozen salt ? Above temps this weekend to help break it up .


----------



## Hysert

Can you jam a set of forks into and pick at it?? Is it frozen solid or just a heavy crust???


----------



## schrader

Its frozen solid, if i scrape at it with the bucket it slowly breaks up but it takes like 30 minutes to get al load in the hopper, a little softer with the warmer temps.


----------



## Hysert

Wow... start pounding the heat to it like markus says?? Good luck pal!! Keep us posted


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Does it have rails to be picked up by a roll off? You could take it into a warm shop. The propane will certainly do it. I'd put a cheap dehumidifier in after, or it will happen again. Shouldn't have to when you have to deal with this, that sucks.


----------



## Hysert

Was just out spot salting the runs and such, two places got good old roof blow off in full effect! Going back at 4... CHITTY!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I has happening in the afternoon with that wind, quieter tonight so sleeping inl till 3 lol.Nice moon for a drive at least...


----------



## Hysert

It was a nice moon lol!!! 2" of RE (roof effect)


----------



## schrader

-18 this morning and it's going to rain tomorrow, crazy


----------



## SHAWZER

No Snow night , until it snowed 2 inches . Ha Ha ....:


----------



## schrader

Yup same here at least someone else got a bit.


----------



## SHAWZER

Hope the warm up temps this weekend help thaw your block of salt ....Thumbs Up


----------



## Triple L

I should mention my 2009 and 2013 trucks are both sold... just the denali remains...

Also, I have a 2008 walker 25 HP MTL (liquid cooled) HIGH DUMP I'm thinking about unloading, 42" GHS deck, low pro tires... under 900 hrs on it, very good shape overall but has some rust around the blower chute on the body that should be addressed... PM me if interested, asking $10,000


----------



## cet

Triple L;2120197 said:


> I should mention my 2009 and 2013 trucks are both sold... just the denali remains...
> 
> Also, I have a 2008 walker 25 HP MTL (liquid cooled) HIGH DUMP I'm thinking about unloading, 42" GHS deck, low pro tires... under 900 hrs on it, very good shape overall but has some rust around the blower chute on the body that should be addressed... PM me if interested, asking $10,000


Did they stay in Canada?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Congrats Chad!


----------



## Mr.Markus

"Lady Driven" always clinches it...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Kingston got 50cm of snow plus drifts and blow off from the roof next day

Hauled snow last night

We removed 133 truck loads




Lady driven....lol how about must sell baby on the way hahaha ive used that before


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I couldnt get a truck in kingston so I had to get trucks from cobourg 

And yes we did all the hauling with bobcats 
Trying to get on the bobcat magizine isnt easy lol

Bed time


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;2120343 said:


> Lady driven....lol how about must sell baby on the way hahaha ive used that before


Used to see that ad all the time in the Caledon paper...


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;2120348 said:


> Trying to get on the bobcat magizine isnt easy lol
> 
> Bed time


Your machines are way too old to get on a magazine cover dean, I think the biggest deal breaker is when they ask, where do you buy all your machines from, well between Kijiji and the local bobcat dealer in New York LOL.

Thanks guys, not sure where the trucks will go and don't really care either, the dollar really effects used pricing... now is a great time to get new trucks


----------



## SHAWZER

Rain -Freezing Rain here now .


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;2120432 said:


> Used to see that ad all the time in the Caledon paper...


I think I'm looking forward to spring as you don't have as much free time then. Lol

How many triaxles a can you load an hour with a bobcat Dean?


----------



## G.Landscape

This will probably be the first year we haven't gone down the the states for trucks in a few, market/pricing sucks right now.

What are you replacing all these trucks with Chad? Or is that a secret?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

He's getting all new Fords, he has seen the light!!!


----------



## SHAWZER

MIDTOWNPC;2118428 said:


> freezing rain here
> had to salt. calling for snow but I don't believe it.


 Never say never .....


----------



## G.Landscape

Pristine PM ltd;2120481 said:


> He's getting all new Fords, he has seen the light!!!


Check engine light?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hahaha, touche


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;2120449 said:


> I think I'm looking forward to spring as you don't have as much free time then. Lol


My wife beat you to saying that this year by a couple months...


----------



## schrader

10 minutes of freezing rain = full salt run right at 7:00 am talk about hauling [email protected]# before everyone gets out.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I bought a truck that we can all agree on. Ford with a Cummins engine and Allison transmission.


----------



## Triple L

I'll be the black sheep, I bought a Toyota... with a flip forward hood, and air ride suspension..

And of course, staying true to my roots. Another 3500 gm


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L;2120717 said:


> I'll be the black sheep, I bought a Toyota... with a flip forward hood, and air ride suspension..
> 
> And of course, staying true to my roots. Another 3500 gm


Is it black? Looking for a "Gently Used" one next year...LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;2120449 said:


> I think I'm looking forward to spring as you don't have as much free time then. Lol
> 
> How many triaxles a can you load an hour with a bobcat Dean?


It was 3 trucks 2 bobcats with 8ft and 9ft bucket drive around block and dump 10.5 hours total onsite

7 mins to load a truck with one machine


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus;2120764 said:


> Is it black? Looking for a "Gently Used" one next year...LOL


LOL hey!!! I kept my work truck for 7 years and my dually for 3, I'm not doing that bad I don't think...

I'm set up this time around and over the years am slowly getting it right... I don't have any intentions of getting new trucks for many years now... got one of every size, medium duty, 350 and 250... I'm also growing up now and there are bigger plans in life... at least I'm not gonna sell all my toys like my buddies either, only add to the collection


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I was just looking at chads plowsite name and read TRIPLETs


----------



## Hysert

Triple L;2120823 said:


> LOL hey!!! I kept my work truck for 7 years and my dually for 3, I'm not doing that bad I don't think...
> 
> I'm set up this time around and over the years am slowly getting it right... I don't have any intentions of getting new trucks for many years now... got one of every size, medium duty, 350 and 250... I'm also growing up now and there are bigger plans in life... at least I'm not gonna sell all my toys like my buddies either, only add to the collection


He who dies with the most toys wins!!! However I think JD has us beat!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What kind of Toyota did you get?


----------



## Hysert

Are snow is gone.. that was quick!


----------



## cet

Hysert;2120932 said:


> Are snow is gone.. that was quick!


I'd be happy if I thought it would stay that way.


----------



## greywynd

Mix of rain/freezing rain in our area last night. There's still snow but it dropped a lot since yesterday!


----------



## JD Dave

Hino aka Polish Peterbilt. Nothing makes me happier then Chad buying a Hino.


----------



## Triple L

And....... I don't even know what to say to that lol


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;2120978 said:


> And....... I don't even know what to say to that lol


At least your a good sport. It was smarter buying a Hino then an over priced F750.


----------



## Triple L

Literally laughing out loud!!! I think you just ruined Jons day hahaha


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

My days are sunshine and lollypops, nothing can ruin them!


----------



## Hysert

Did you already get the salter mounted on the new truck.. or you gonna run your 3500 till spring


----------



## Triple L

Hysert;2121025 said:


> Did you already get the salter mounted on the new truck.. or you gonna run your 3500 till spring


Running both trucks till spring, I custom ordered my new pickup it'll be 10 more weeks, and my hino is getting the chassis shortened and then off to eloquip for a few weeks to get all set up... will be nice having new trucks to start the season on a good foot


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;2121017 said:


> My days are sunshine and lollypops, nothing can ruin them!


Probably a very profitable winter for a change for you...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ha, not too bad, but I just don't worry as much anymore


----------



## greywynd

Pristine PM ltd;2121246 said:


> Ha, not too bad, but I just don't worry as much anymore


Realized it'll spiral out of control whether you're driving or not?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Haha, pretty much


----------



## SHAWZER

Schrader , did the warm weather help out with your salt bin ?


----------



## cet

Wed/Thur looks like it will be busy. March 1st load restrictions start, another guess how much salt to put in the shed for the rest of the winter.


----------



## Hysert

SHAWZER;2121326 said:


> Schrader , did the warm weather help out with your salt bin ?


I was just gonna ask the same????


----------



## schrader

A bit stuff is still pretty hard, I broke up a bunch then it crusted over the other night when it got cold. I can scrape away at but but its slow going, talk about a pita.


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;2121104 said:


> Probably a very profitable winter for a change for you...


Forsure!! if someone can't make a profit with this winter? Then it's time for a career change!!!


----------



## Hysert

schrader;2121339 said:


> A bit stuff is still pretty hard, I broke up a bunch then it crusted over the other night when it got cold. I can scrape away at but but its slow going, talk about a pita.


Did Cargill do anything for you? Or did they show you the brown eye


----------



## cet

Hysert;2121340 said:


> Forsure!! if someone can't make a profit with this winter? Then it's time for a career change!!!


Assuming you're on contract and not per push per salt, :crying:


----------



## Hysert

Absolutely Chris.. I've learned down here, that snow is hit or miss at best and relying on it is not a good thing. So contracts are a must!!! Even last year we made a profit! However if we would have pushed 5 more times we would have lost money!! You guys further north hopefully make out better on perpush/salt but this yr has been strange one forsure


----------



## Mr.Markus

It is not hard being a 1 man show to turn a profit. My contract stuff makes me money every year but I make way more with more snow.
....and plow site is free so I don't waste much money sitting idle. Just your guys time....


----------



## Triple L

We've gone through an average amount of salt due to the constant freeze and thaw and many 1cm snows... when your guys are on salary the only difference is a little bit of fuel between a year like last and a year like this


----------



## Hysert

Vary true Chad.. tho I'm 30ton ahead of last year on salt usage!! When we plow the perpush customers, they basically cover my labour and fuel costs, as we're about 80/20 for contracts...


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;2121389 said:


> It is not hard being a 1 man show to turn a profit. My contract stuff makes me money every year but I make way more with more snow.
> ....and plow site is free so I don't waste much money sitting idle. Just your guys time....


The most profitable we ever were percentage wise was when it was just my dad and one semi full time guy year round. I screwed up bidding a very large place all inclusive in the winter of 98/99 when Toronto called the army in. We didn't loose any money but we didn't make any we just had to spend a lot of hours working for nothing. That being said, we proved to the property we could do the work and got the contract up to price it should have been the next year. On a winter like this you do make extra money but with all the fixed costs it's not as much as everyone would like to think.


----------



## Hysert

The vary cold 2 months (-30) we had last yr chewed through the salt, as laying it was more for traction then melting...


----------



## schrader

Anyone eyeing up this storm for Wednesday - Thursday a little far off yet but looks like it could be a good one, I was hoping winter would just slide away.


----------



## SHAWZER

Ya , TWN says 10 -15 Wed. and Thur. and again on Sat . One of those believe it when I see it .


----------



## Hysert

SHAWZER;2121458 said:


> Ya , TWN says 10 -15 Wed. and Thur. and again on Sat . One of those believe it when I see it .


No kidding.. I called my guys 4 times in the last 2 weeks for potential storms.. we only went out once


----------



## cet

They had the snow for wed/thur up early and took it away. Now that they have put it back it's probably going to happen.
It's pretty hard not to make money even on the per push stuff unless you have a lot of payments. My biggest killer is my insurance. When I spoke to them in the summer they said it would drop in 1/2 having lost 60% of my work. When it came time to renew there was suddenly a minimum the insurance company charges, LOL. I'm expecting to lose the rest of my work this next bid as pricing seems to be following the price of fuel. I could probably reno a bathroom a month and make more and sleep nights, maybe a week or 2 south golfing too.


----------



## LuckyPlower

Hey everyone, I'm not the most talkative guy, so I don't post much. but today I started a thread in the blizzard section. I don't know if it gets much traffic over there so I thought i'd reach out for a little guidance. My 8611 angle cylinder barrels are rubbing against the framework of the Plow and the pins are a little reamed out... I posted some pics in the blizzard thread. Any thoughts on why and what the fix is? Thanks.


----------



## LuckyPlower

Triple L;2121424 said:


> We've gone through an average amount of salt due to the constant freeze and thaw and many 1cm snows... when your guys are on salary the only difference is a little bit of fuel between a year like last and a year like this


I say that to the people who tell me I must be raking it in this year. I have two on salary and a couple guys on minimums. They have families too. Then I tell them it all works out over 5 years so sign a long term deal LoL... A little more methodical then that, but you get the idea.


----------



## cet

LuckyPlower;2121541 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm not the most talkative guy, so I don't post much. but today I started a thread in the blizzard section. I don't know if it gets much traffic over there so I thought i'd reach out for a little guidance. My 8611 angle cylinder barrels are rubbing against the framework of the Plow and the pins are a little reamed out... I posted some pics in the blizzard thread. Any thoughts on why and what the fix is? Thanks.


I just replaced the pins on my left cylinder. They were bent and allowed the plow to angle a little more breaking both the hoses. I haven't used it yet but hope it fixes the problem. I didn't notice the holes enlarged.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;2121553 said:


> I just replaced the pins on my left cylinder. They were bent and allowed the plow to angle a little more breaking both the hoses. I haven't used it yet but hope it fixes the problem. I didn't notice the holes enlarged.


I thought on the blizzards you had to weld stops in so the blade would bottom out on them therefore not breaking pins or bending cylinder. I think Jerry was the first person to start doing that so try searching Jerry's nuts and there should be a thread about them.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;2121580 said:


> I thought on the blizzards you had to weld stops in so the blade would bottom out on them therefore not breaking pins or bending cylinder. I think Jerry was the first person to start doing that so try searching Jerry's nuts and there should be a thread about them.


If you use google dont click images when you search jerrys nuts or mr markus

LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

I was at Brampton Hospital yesterday and couldn't believe the garbage, today I go and Clintar is doing litter clean up, with a truck parked running and unlocked (no one in sight) windows down and music blaring right by an entrance, quiet zone my a$$. Should've videoed it for you tube. I was tempted to reach in and grab the keys but my wife didn't want me to.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;2121584 said:


> If you use google dont click images when you search jerrys nuts or mr markus
> 
> LOL


Mr. Markus april flowers gets me in trouble every time...
don't forget to wipe your history..


----------



## cet

JD Dave;2121580 said:


> I thought on the blizzards you had to weld stops in so the blade would bottom out on them therefore not breaking pins or bending cylinder. I think Jerry was the first person to start doing that so try searching Jerry's nuts and there should be a thread about them.


I see where he has welded nuts to the A frame. I'll have a look tomorrow. Looks like she'll be in use wed/thur. Last week with the early snowfall I went and plowed the 5500's route and only used the one salt truck to do everything, doesn't look like that will happen this time.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;2121580 said:


> I thought on the blizzards you had to weld stops in so the blade would bottom out on them therefore not breaking pins or bending cylinder. I think Jerry was the first person to start doing that so try searching Jerry's nuts and there should be a thread about them.


Or a web link...http://www.jerres.com/erie_special2.html


----------



## greywynd

Was a great day, spent it cutting and splitting firewood, guessing close to 3 cord. Another 10-15 days like that and I 'might' have most of the stuff here cleaned up.


----------



## Hysert

We just did MrTs b-day party at the jungle hut... 25 5yrs olds pounding the **** out of someone else place!!! $300 well spent!!


----------



## greywynd

Hysert;2121664 said:


> We just did MrTs b-day party at the jungle hut... 25 5yrs olds pounding the **** out of someone else place!!! $300 well spent!!


Happy Birthday to MrT!

Glad it went well, and even better, that it was you and not me!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert;2121664 said:


> We just did MrTs b-day party at the jungle hut... 25 5yrs olds pounding the **** out of someone else place!!! $300 well spent!!


Do they have nachos with chicken...? Some of the guys are looking for a safer place for a gtg...


----------



## LuckyPlower

JD Dave;2121580 said:


> I thought on the blizzards you had to weld stops in so the blade would bottom out on them therefore not breaking pins or bending cylinder. I think Jerry was the first person to start doing that so try searching Jerry's nuts and there should be a thread about them.


Thanks, I'll take a look for any stops and mess around with it more later today.


----------



## ff1221

Wed/Thurs is looking like a mess for us now, went from 10cm Wed, and 10-15cm Thurs to 5mm rain/10cm snow on Wed and 5cm Thurs. I would suspect that will change 4 or 5 more times before Wednesday! Temps are staying above 0 till Friday from the looks of it so i'm not expecting a lot.


----------



## GMC Driver

ff1221;2121879 said:


> I would suspect that will change 4 or 5 more times before Wednesday!


Isn't that the truth.

WN has been guessing at this one since last week, EC has a Special Weather Statement out now. Basically says "we know something is coming, just not sure yet what it will be." I think they might be a little more cautious after last week's 10-15cm turned into 25+, and they issued a Snowfall Warning at 8:00 am when they realized what was happening.

I'm hoping to go through one storm yet this year firing on all cylinders. Between operator & some equipment issues, been pulling double shifts for every major event. You think you are prepared...

Starting to resolve to Jon's attitude, just not worth getting worked up about it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver;2121891 said:


> Isn't that the truth.
> 
> WN has been guessing at this one since last week, EC has a Special Weather Statement out now. Basically says "we know something is coming, just not sure yet what it will be." I think they might be a little more cautious after last week's 10-15cm turned into 25+, and they issued a Snowfall Warning at 8:00 am when they realized what was happening.
> 
> *I'm hoping to go through one storm yet this year firing on all cylinders. Between operator & some equipment issues, been pulling double shifts for every major event. You think you are prepared...*
> 
> Starting to resolve to Jon's attitude, just not worth getting worked up about it.


You too, eh?

Not sure if it's just not being able to get in a groove or what, but this year has been mildly frustrating at best.


----------



## SHAWZER

Hard to stay in rhythm for sure , anyone else spot the moon this morning ? Looked 2-3 times larger than normal , and I have not been drinking yet .


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;2121799 said:


> Do they have nachos with chicken...? Some of the guys are looking for a safer place for a gtg...


LOL, I'm just drinking at the next GTG.


----------



## Hysert

Yep found the tractor this morning with a flat front, Had 2 calls guys trying to sell salt?? thats a first for me!! TWN is one funny thing to watch at times, it changes so fast I think im seeing things???


----------



## cet

JD Dave;2121965 said:


> LOL, I'm just drinking at the next GTG.


Are you on a diet?


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's no different than anytime else, his drinks are all that show up on his bill. Doesn't mean he didn't eat...


----------



## JD Dave

cet;2122157 said:


> Are you on a diet?


Ha!! No I'm just tired of paying for things I didn't eat. On a serious note, just found out the Kayaks they found in Terra Cotta were that of my oldest daughters boyfriends brother and girlfriend. Feel so bad for the family as their dad was diagnosed with ALS 4 years ago and now this. They're such a wonderful family and raised 3 sons that they could really be proud of.


----------



## Mr.Markus

That's horrible news for any family, so sad.


----------



## cet

I couldn't imagine losing a child. Is this happening more often or maybe I just see it more.


----------



## Triple L

I just seen the news story on it... terrible...


----------



## Grassman09

JD Dave;2122171 said:


> Ha!! No I'm just tired of paying for things I didn't eat. On a serious note, just found out the Kayaks they found in Terra Cotta were that of my oldest daughters boyfriends brother and girlfriend. Feel so bad for the family as their dad was diagnosed with ALS 4 years ago and now this. They're such a wonderful family and raised 3 sons that they could really be proud of.


Sorry to hear that Dave. We were working up the road doing a Canada post install, kept hearing the sirens and then saw the helicopter over head. I was roading a mailbox in the Cat on King Rd there, fire trucks and opp were going back and forth from the bridge there.

What were they thinking being in the water this time of the season. I was in the Water Saturday and it was cold for sure. Dumb of use too to ride across a river on our ATV's on Saturday come to think of it, it was flowing pretty good bits of ice and cold.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

So sorry to hear JD, these things never seem to happen to bad people.


----------



## Hysert

Pristine PM ltd;2122300 said:


> So sorry to hear JD, these things never seem to happen to bad people.


That's the truth!!! Terrible


----------



## JD Dave

These boys aren't the type of kids that sit around playing video games either. They were very motivated in life and had big plans. Very hard on everyone involved. Just sad to see two young motivated kids taken so early.


----------



## Hysert

That's terrible Dave!!! Jon put it best!! Why can't the dope pushers and child molesters have this stuff happen to them...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

there is one nasty computer virus trend out right now.
Ransomeware. Currently we have a couple customers who have got this cryptovirus on their system and it locks everything up with an encryption and says pay or never see your data again. The thing is no one has reported the paying actually works. Even worst, customers who backup for example to USB if they have left the usb in the computer or a linked network drive. Its encrypted that also. There is more info here... http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/

So backup, and unplug the drive from your computer.

reports have been saying that emails with attachments to do with resumes have been the source so far, so watch. Also people with their own email domains that match their website have been hit.


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN is at 20 - 30 cm now . Ha Ha ........


----------



## Hysert

We just got a rainfall warning???????? I think I will use the good old window forcast


----------



## schrader

They just keep making our forecast worse, Arggh.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Don't look at it. Go have a nap in the sunshine...does wonders...


----------



## DeVries

Whatever is on its way looks pretty ominous just twisting and rotation down there in Texas.
I'd be ok with rain or really cold weather and lots of fluffy snow, not the heavy wet stuff we had earlier this winter.


----------



## JD Dave

Another storm with perfect timing.


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus;2122556 said:


> Don't look at it. Go have a nap in the sunshine...does wonders...


 Ha Ha , we all know we are going to be checking different sites as this storm gets closer . That is part of the fun of snowplowing .....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

According to TWN, whatever amount we get is mostly going to be right around lunch. After that, changing to lots of rain. I guess we will just have to stay on top of it as it falls or it will get crazy heavy. Should be fun trying to plow in and around traffic and parked vehicles.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Lately it has been after oshawa going east we get more and more as it travels almost down the 401


----------



## cet

R.G.PEEL;2122684 said:


> According to TWN, whatever amount we get is mostly going to be right around lunch. After that, changing to lots of rain. I guess we will just have to stay on top of it as it falls or it will get crazy heavy. Should be fun trying to plow in and around traffic and parked vehicles.


We're not allowed in during the day. Should be fun


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;2122691 said:


> We're not allowed in during the day. Should be fun


Im surprised you dont smoke


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We are presalting now, I think it will keep this kosher from 7 till 10am


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;2122694 said:


> Im surprised you dont smoke


I have enough bad habits


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Crack is a hell of a drug!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The downgrade just happened. Went from 10cm then rain to 2-4cm+rain.


----------



## Hysert

Vary lite drizzle here, next to nothen! We are probably gonna be rain?


----------



## DeVries

All rain and plus 3 overnight tonight now too. Man I'm so glad they put that special weather statement up on Monday already.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Well there goes a complete waste of salt....


----------



## dingybigfoot

Pristine PM ltd;2122848 said:


> Well there goes a complete waste of salt....


And I pounded it too!


----------



## LuckyPlower

I resisted the pre salting this time.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Actually.... Happy now, that was quick


----------



## Hysert

Had a small band of ice pellets at 7, now it's pouring rain!!! I salted a few pickys at 4am and walkways... 

I gave up on pre salting just don't get results with these crazy weather patterns? Turns out tobe a waste more often then not


----------



## Mr.Markus

New 1 for me this morning, got a call from the road superintendent about private lots that I pretreated. Someone is upset that I treated them before anything happened. He calls to tell me they are calling the town office, my contract is with the property owner not the town. Give them my name and 800 #. I will be happy to explain what it is I do before they get out of bed in the morning.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus;2122902 said:


> New 1 for me this morning, got a call from the road superintendent about private lots that I pretreated. Someone is upset that I treated them before anything happened. He calls to tell me they are calling the town office, my contract is with the property owner not the town. Give them my name and 800 #. I will be happy to explain what it is I do before they get out of bed in the morning.


Whatever happened to MYOB?

It's rather annoying when everyone else is the expert.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus;2122902 said:


> New 1 for me this morning, got a call from the road superintendent about private lots that I pretreated. Someone is upset that I treated them before anything happened. He calls to tell me they are calling the town office, my contract is with the property owner not the town. Give them my name and 800 #. I will be happy to explain what it is I do before they get out of bed in the morning.


Morons..............


----------



## R.G.PEEL

We were doing some Concrete work for a friend's Commercial building in the fall. He owner and I were pouring together, and a pedestrian came over to complain. Told us that the concrete truck blocking the sidewalk (that we were pouring) was unacceptable. "I know the owner of Sorberra, and I WILL be calling him about this."

That may have been a good threat except that their site is down the road and has absolutely nothing to do with mine. Lol 

Some people like to feel like they have pull.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Freezing drizzle here now, a lot of people scrambling to get their lots salted...lol.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus;2122931 said:


> Freezing drizzle here now, a lot of people scrambling to get their lots salted...lol.


Obviously they got the memo from the road superintendent. :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;2122848 said:


> Well there goes a complete waste of salt....


Yep and now we called everyone into plow. Just so you know when they start calling and asking. Lol


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;2122862 said:


> Actually.... Happy now, that was quick


Is it Jon or did Mrs Pristine hack your account?


----------



## Triple L

Freezing rain all morning since 8:00, glad I pre salted too... still made for a morning rush, ice pellets consistently now... what a mess


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hahaha, no hack all Jon


----------



## potskie

GMC Driver;2122909 said:


> Whatever happened to MYOB?
> 
> It's rather annoying when everyone else is the expert.


Thank curb the salt( smart about salt) ads in the area for this crap. Been making the paper around here lately. Contractors complaining about the city over using and then of course the favour gets returned. It's ridiculous for the most part.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

1 cm, total slush. I have a wake in front of the plow.


----------



## schrader

Snowing like crazy here, one degree warmer and it would probably melt off, let the fun begin.


----------



## LuckyPlower

Same. Feeling kinda silly plowing this. But we are in good shape now.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;2123039 said:


> 1 cm, total slush. I have a wake in front of the plow.


If you got up before noon you would have real snow to push.


----------



## Hysert

Quack quack here!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

JD Dave;2123054 said:


> If you got up before noon you would have real snow to push.


You think these are only words Dave, but they are hurtful. I really take my elders words to heart. I think you need to buy me beers now to cheer me up.


----------



## G.Landscape

potskie;2123038 said:


> Thank curb the salt( smart about salt) ads in the area for this crap. Been making the paper around here lately. Contractors complaining about the city over using and then of course the favour gets returned. It's ridiculous for the most part.


Anyone see the bus stops the other week... that was a waste of salt, -20 and salt about 1/2" thick, i am thinking about 100lbs/100sq.ft. I didn't want to be that guy who complained but i almost did, especially since they are a regional contract and smart about salt is a ROW program.


----------



## cet

Not sure if we're going to have to scrape this or not. 2cm max and still raining but the water content is so high I can't see melting this out and if there's not enough rain there's no way it's all melting. The guys want hours and it should be easy and I'm per push so I haven't found a good reason not to go yet.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Most moisture i've seen since jon's forehead during credit card roulette!


----------



## greywynd

I remember plowing an event similar to this about 10-12 years ago. The only plows that really worked were the boxes, everything else had lumps all over. At the pile you had to lift the box maybe an inch, let the water drain, then back away. If you didn't let enough water drain the slush would flow right under you and back into the parking lot. What a PITA.


----------



## redclifford

Great day to be a duck here, were not suppose to reach zero till tomorrow at 3pm. I'll take rain over wet heavy chement anyday


----------



## R.G.PEEL

greywynd;2123107 said:


> I remember plowing an event similar to this about 10-12 years ago. The only plows that really worked were the boxes, everything else had lumps all over. At the pile you had to lift the box maybe an inch, let the water drain, then back away. If you didn't let enough water drain the slush would flow right under you and back into the parking lot. What a PITA.


Yes, a little bit of a moist box is helpful, too much just splashes every where and makes a mess...


----------



## Hysert

R.G.PEEL;2123110 said:


> Yes, a little bit of a moist box is helpful, too much just splashes every where and makes a mess...


A moist box is always good!!! Lol


----------



## Triple L

A moist box never bothered me either lol, just plow it faster seems to do the trick for me


----------



## Mr.Markus

7 acres in 45 seconds...


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL;2123077 said:


> You think these are only words Dave, but they are hurtful. I really take my elders words to heart. I think you need to buy me beers now to cheer me up.





R.G.PEEL;2123106 said:


> Most moisture i've seen since jon's forehead during credit card roulette!





R.G.PEEL;2123110 said:


> Yes, a little bit of a moist box is helpful, too much just splashes every where and makes a mess...





Triple L;2123142 said:


> A moist box never bothered me either lol, just plow it faster seems to do the trick for me





Hysert;2123118 said:


> A moist box is always good!!! Lol





Mr.Markus;2123147 said:


> 7 acres in 45 seconds...


I forgot what I was going to say. LOL


----------



## Hysert

JD Dave;2123167 said:


> I forgot what I was going to say. LOL


Was it...

Cleanup after a moist box is tough at times, especially after plowing it fast???


----------



## Mr.Markus

7 acres is a lot to cover with such a small blade?!?!


----------



## SHAWZER

Any of you guys have to plow any snow or just drive around with a moist box in front of you ?? .....


----------



## Hysert

SHAWZER;2123199 said:


> Any of you guys have to plow any snow or just drive around with a moist box in front of you ?? .....


No snow here just lakes everywhere!! I was watching movies today


----------



## edgeair

It's a full plow here. Have to peel back a layer to get to the moisture in these parts.


----------



## schrader

a good 10cm of heavy cement here, changing to ice pellets now.


----------



## SHAWZER

Where are you located edgeair ?


----------



## Triple L

We did a full scrape down this afternoon too... now I can say I put a few hours on my skidsteer this year lol


----------



## Hysert

We've been hovering at 1-2 degrees all night, over 50mm of rain yesterday!


----------



## GMC Driver

We're gonna shake a little salt today before things freeze up. Pro-active...


----------



## redclifford

Pre salted parking spots for the afternoon freeze


----------



## Triple L

It would be nice if it quit snowing here... make another round and salt, salt, salt


----------



## Hysert

Just layed a round of salt too, up the escarpment is covered, below is basically pavement!! Full run tonight forsure!! were still at +1


----------



## cet

Full plow for us last night, real sloppy mess. Salted after but I'm sure with all the water it didn't do much. Now it's snowing again so another push tonight. Broken brake line on my 07 3500. That needs to get fixed before we go. 3 hours sleep and back to work I go, how I love this business.


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L;2123345 said:


> It would be nice if it quit snowing here... make another round and salt, salt, salt


Yea no kidding, just got the slush and junk scraped up and salted and by 7 am you wouldn't even know we had done anything. At least salt works better in these conditions, looking like another plow tonIght to clean everything up.


----------



## SHAWZER

25 cm of cement snow on top of ice pavement . Had to wind up loader in 3rd gear to shove longer runs......Thumbs Up


----------



## schrader

What a difference 100k makes that was some heavy snow and now the wind is kicking it all around again.


----------



## SHAWZER

You get much snow ?


----------



## schrader

We got 10cm during the day yesterday and about 5cm last night, doesn't sound like a lot but its HEAVY. 14 hour day going to have a little nap, then go fix the chain on the blower that snapped last night.


----------



## Hysert

Just stopped snowen here. Close to 2 inch on lawns up the escarpment!! Next to nothen below??? Freeze up tonight for a good salt run!!


----------



## SHAWZER

Sounds like a different world down there .......Thumbs Up


----------



## Hysert

We got off real lucky down here!!! Tho there's a whole lot of water standing everywhere..


----------



## cet

Broke a brake line on the 3500 last night. Took the plow off, put the truck in the shop and fixed the line, put the plow back on and it won't work. No idea, the lights won't even jump from the truck to the plow. Just another day in the snow business. My 7500 gets stuck in 2nd if you stop in that gear, fun times.


----------



## edgeair

Ive still got a machine out finishing his last lot with the 20 cms of granite snow we got. His 5.5-6 hour route has ballooned to 13 today.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Judging from your other thread you must be checking the gps like a hawk...


----------



## edgeair

Mr.Markus;2123637 said:


> Judging from your other thread you must be checking the gps like a hawk...


lol, I might just be.


----------



## Hysert

cet;2123625 said:


> Broke a brake line on the 3500 last night. Took the plow off, put the truck in the shop and fixed the line, put the plow back on and it won't work. No idea, the lights won't even jump from the truck to the plow. Just another day in the snow business. My 7500 gets stuck in 2nd if you stop in that gear, fun times.


That sucks Chris!! It's always something at the worst times.. what plow is on that one??


----------



## Hysert

Just got back from salting!! Glad I went when I did, places were a ice rink? Didn't think it froze up that fast???


----------



## greywynd

We had flash freezing tonight in Peterborough, saw several accidents in a few minutes. Of course right at the end of the drive home/beginning of dinner rush, so lots of traffic.


----------



## cet

Hysert;2123666 said:


> That sucks Chris!! It's always something at the worst times.. what plow is on that one??


No plow, just a 6 yard salter.


----------



## Hysert

I meant on the 3500


----------



## ff1221

edgeair;2123634 said:


> Ive still got a machine out finishing his last lot with the 20 cms of granite snow we got. His 5.5-6 hour route has ballooned to 13 today.


We were right on the fringe of the rollover to snow and got away with less than 10cm, sounds like you guys got what I didn't want. That crap was heavy regardless.


----------



## LuckyPlower

What do you guys think of Princess auto for Hydro lines? I have a line wearing down pretty good from rubbing.


----------



## Hysert

LuckyPlower;2123808 said:


> What do you guys think of Princess auto for Hydro lines? I have a line wearing down pretty good from rubbing.


I've been using there lines for many yrs! Haven't blown one yet!! I go to fluid line for specialty stuff aswell, but FL is crazy expensive as they use all Parker stuff!! Parker is one of my customers so I tend to get fittings for free here and there..


----------



## cet

Hysert;2123754 said:


> I meant on the 3500


I'm a little tired, LOL.8'6" Western MVP Plus


----------



## Hysert

cet;2123835 said:


> I'm a little tired, LOL.8'6" Western MVP Plus


Kinda figured that! Lol.. any luck yet??


----------



## cet

Hysert;2123839 said:


> Kinda figured that! Lol.. any luck yet??


Haven't had a chance to go back to the shop, plowed last night. Sent my loader out, it usually sits this year I lost so much work. Nice to have some form of backup.


----------



## cet

LuckyPlower;2123808 said:


> What do you guys think of Princess auto for Hydro lines? I have a line wearing down pretty good from rubbing.


I use them too. I will go to the hydraulic shop if it's closer and I think almost the same price but if I'm coming from the shop Princess is closest.


----------



## Hysert

Lmk how you make out? Definitely a power issue in my take of it???


----------



## SHAWZER

I am going to start using Princess Auto for hydraulics since they just opened a new store in Owen Sound . They are my go to place for a lot of things .


----------



## Hysert

SHAWZER;2123851 said:


> I am going to start using Princess Auto for hydraulics since they just opened a new store in Owen Sound . They are my go to place for a lot of things .


They are great for alot of things, great return policy, but some stuff is garbage as well.. it's kinda reminds me of Costco in a way


----------



## LuckyPlower

Just left the store, been a while since I was last there. 80 somthing bucks on other random stuff I need. I go for the stuff that quality isn't an issue. I'll try out a hose next time I go.


----------



## DeVries

I have a large commercial client who does not want blowers used on their property this coming season for noise and pollution related reasons. Hope they are ready for a large price increase.

Anyone else run into this?


----------



## greywynd

DeVries;2123986 said:


> I have a large commercial client who does not want blowers used on their property this coming season for noise and pollution related reasons. Hope they are ready for a large price increase.
> 
> Anyone else run into this?


You're talking walk behinds for walkways?


----------



## DeVries

Walk behinds or backpack blowers.


----------



## edgeair

ff1221;2123763 said:


> We were right on the fringe of the rollover to snow and got away with less than 10cm, sounds like you guys got what I didn't want. That crap was heavy regardless.


Owen Sound got it worse and thats where my long hours were. Port Elgin had about 10cms but it was like granite.


----------



## edgeair

DeVries;2123986 said:


> I have a large commercial client who does not want blowers used on their property this coming season for noise and pollution related reasons. Hope they are ready for a large price increase.
> 
> Anyone else run into this?


Haven't had that issue come up yet, but its not surprising the way things are going. I can see maybe housing complexes but a commercial site for noise? Pollution? What about the methane gas from the herd of employees you will have to hire to do the work instead?


----------



## cet

Broken wire under the hood on my Western. Someone used a circuit tester and poked a hole in the wire looking for power which lead to green rot. Easy fix but wasn't to pleased last night.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;2124056 said:


> Broken wire under the hood on my Western. Someone used a circuit tester and poked a hole in the wire looking for power which lead to green rot. Easy fix but wasn't to pleased last night.


The entire wire harness was like that on my Freightliner M2. Nothing 4K didn't fix.


----------



## Hysert

cet;2124056 said:


> Broken wire under the hood on my Western. Someone used a circuit tester and poked a hole in the wire looking for power which lead to green rot. Easy fix but wasn't to pleased last night.


Crazy how it stopped as it was in the shop... JD that was a costly day PITA forsure! I sent our old dump on to rewire the box lights and trailer plug, $1400 later and a month later one light stopped working, a$$hole didn't replace the wiring just fixed all the connections and put nice new loom over everything!! Needless to day don't use him anymore, I go to the shop across the street now crook


----------



## SHAWZER

Small cleanup where some asshat left his car parked in front of plaza next to the sidewalk for 3 days . He took company car which was parked in the corner of lot out of my way . Why he would not leave his car next to the one he took baffles me . Ha Ha , found out he is the boss-owner visiting from Barrie .....


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER;2124198 said:


> Small cleanup where some asshat left his car parked in front of plaza next to the sidewalk for 3 days . He took company car which was parked in the corner of lot out of my way . Why he would not leave his car next to the one he took baffles me . Ha Ha , found out he is the boss-owner visiting from Barrie .....


That's Mr. Asshat to you!:laughing:


----------



## schrader

Looks like March is coming in like a lion, 20cm of snow mixed with freezing rain sounds like fun.


----------



## cet

schrader;2124209 said:


> Looks like March is coming in like a lion, 20cm of snow mixed with freezing rain sounds like fun.


I was thinking the same thing. Lets hope it goes out like a lamb.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I think you just missed using my dodge cet 
I found out my problem with the three wideouts i have was controller 

Looked at the kubota m5 111 tractor yesterday 

I want all the tractors the same model 
Watched some of the richie bros auction yesterday in alberta 23000 people online plus people onsite wow


----------



## SHAWZER

ff1221;2124202 said:


> That's Mr. Asshat to you!:laughing:


 Ha Ha , apparently I told his employee to move it or it was going to be towed .......


----------



## cet

There was an auction at a small car dealer in Keswick yesterday.
A 2009 CCSB SLT D/A with 245000km went for $24,200.00

I liked that Dodge but what I'm going to miss is my big salt truck Tuesday night, I don't think it will be back by then.


----------



## Hysert

Hey guys... I'm looking at a M59 kubota TLB.. it's 60hp. Think it would handle a 10footer box??


----------



## Triple L

Hysert;2124324 said:


> Hey guys... I'm looking at a M59 kubota TLB.. it's 60hp. Think it would handle a 10footer box??


Why not the new m62?

I think it would be fine, as long as you got snow tires


----------



## Hysert

Triple L;2124329 said:


> Why not the new m62?
> 
> I think it would be fine, as long as you got snow tires


I was just on there website! They brought out a few new TLBs... I found this m59 on kijiji it's loaded with a Laurin cab.. got a buddy who's been wanting my L39.. then I'd use the m59 for snow instead of the SVL... I would like a kx40 or u55, but the versitility of the TLB is amazing, as I pick up alot of brush hog work throughout the summer and we have a 3pth finish mower aswell


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN has downgraded March 1st snowfall from 20 -30 cm to 2-3 cm .


----------



## schrader

HA to funny I'm sure it will change five time before then, just look out the window and go from there is what I do.


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER;2124384 said:


> TWN has downgraded March 1st snowfall from 20 -30 cm to 2-3 cm .


Downgraded to around 1cm Tuesday and partly sunny Wednesday for here. I'm good with that, wanted to get away to the Farm show in London Wednesday, need some free pens lol!


----------



## cet

SHAWZER;2124384 said:


> TWN has downgraded March 1st snowfall from 20 -30 cm to 2-3 cm .


Your are went down to 1cm and mine went back up to 5-10cm.
Hopefully this is the last kick at the can and it's going to be an early spring.
That might be wishful thinking for March 1


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;2124471 said:


> Your are went down to 1cm and mine went back up to 5-10cm.
> Hopefully this is the last kick at the can and it's going to be an early spring.
> That might be wishful thinking for March 1


10-15cm for me in Cobourg


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hysert;2124324 said:


> Hey guys... I'm looking at a M59 kubota TLB.. it's 60hp. Think it would handle a 10footer box??


That seems like alot for the weight 
I have always favoured the 9ft blades 
The hla steel edge with pull back is a great pusher


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC;2124503 said:


> That seems like alot for the weight
> I have always favoured the 9ft blades
> The hla steel edge with pull back is a great pusher


I kinda thought so to. That machine is almost 9k lbs.. I think with wet snow it would struggle!

I'm still waiting for a call on that machine? I need the extra dig depth for summer work.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hysert;2124531 said:


> I kinda thought so to. That machine is almost 9k lbs.. I think with wet snow it would struggle!
> 
> I'm still waiting for a call on that machine? I need the extra dig depth for summer work.


I pull out parking spots during day time and 9ft works, 8ft is perfect but we do what we can. 10ft I dont like. This is on a bobcat but I think you would want to go less on the loader arms of a tractor then if it was under body mount. I know I can load up our 5093e with a hla undermount 9-14 pretty good and on heavy long pushes you start thinking, I wish I had jd's lunch pail and tripleL's purse on board right now for some extra weight.


----------



## Hysert

Dash says 15 degrees.... motorcycles, ppl doing yard cleanup out walking... spring ant far now boys


----------



## Hysert

Does anyone know lake Joseph in Muskoka? We have booked a cottage there, and I was wanting to bring our boat??


----------



## schrader

You couldn't ask for better boating, absolutely beautiful there.


----------



## cet

Hysert;2124630 said:


> Does anyone know lake Joseph in Muskoka? We have booked a cottage there, and I was wanting to bring our boat??


I'm sure some of the cottage's will make your jaw drop. There's boat houses there most of us couldn't afford.


----------



## Hysert

Thanks Guys!!! We use to have a place on pigeon in the kawArthas, and if you didn't know it well, a few places could take the bottom end off!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

So is anyone worried about rain and -2?


----------



## DeVries

Na. Ground and asphalt is warm plus its going to get warmer tomorrow morning before the next round hits.


----------



## greywynd

Hysert;2124720 said:


> Thanks Guys!!! We use to have a place on pigeon in the kawArthas, and if you didn't know it well, a few places could take the bottom end off!!


That's near where I grew up, I lived on Chemong, two lakes over. My mom's still there in the same house.

Hard to beat a good summer afternoon at the Pigeon Lake sandbar.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hysert;2124720 said:


> Thanks Guys!!! We use to have a place on pigeon in the kawArthas, and if you didn't know it well, a few places could take the bottom end off!!


I grew up in pigeon Lake in Bobcaygeon. My parents still have the place and we still go up quite a bit. Lake Joseph is lit different. Lots of granite / cliffs rather than level banks and limestone. It's a beautiful area.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;2124765 said:


> So is anyone worried about rain and -2?


I don't get paid enough anymore to worry.


----------



## Hysert

R.G.PEEL;2124779 said:


> I grew up in pigeon Lake in Bobcaygeon. My parents still have the place and we still go up quite a bit. Lake Joseph is lit different. Lots of granite / cliffs rather than level banks and limestone. It's a beautiful area.


Yes is amazing there!! We were at noogies creek, mill line rd!!!

Spend many afternoons at the sandbar!!


----------



## Triple L

Nobody salting here yet... kinda a tough call, wonder how the ground Temps will hold up


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;2124884 said:


> Nobody salting here yet... kinda a tough call, wonder how the ground Temps will hold up


To salt or not to salt is the question for sure.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Too wet out, but won't be enough time if the forecast is correct...


----------



## greywynd

Freezing rain here last night. Some things froze, some didn't. 

Oh well, off to the airport.


----------



## Hysert

Upgraded to 20cm for tmr... atleast the time looks Alittle better, heaviest amounts should start after dinner thru the night????


----------



## ff1221

Upgraded to 5cm for tomorrow, no watches or warnings here so hopefully nothing!


----------



## SHAWZER

Same here , 5 cm , more snow to the south and east .


----------



## cet

No freezing here last night. Stopped at 4 and it was so windy by 4:30 everything was pretty much dry.
Tomorrow is now 15-20cm, backhoe operator is leaving for Florida on wed so I'm sure his SIL will be in the loader, not quite the same operator. I'm sure there will be some complaints considering they plow 2 of the biggest complainers.


----------



## SHAWZER

I am curious , what is SIL ?


----------



## JD Dave

SHAWZER;2124956 said:


> I am curious , what is SIL ?


Sister in law I think. We salted everything this morning, I think it was the best decisions with the amount of puddles and water seeping that we had.


----------



## redclifford

R.G.PEEL;2124779 said:


> I grew up in pigeon Lake in Bobcaygeon. My parents still have the place and we still go up quite a bit. Lake Joseph is lit different. Lots of granite / cliffs rather than level banks and limestone. It's a beautiful area.


I grew up fishing on Sturgeon lake in bobcaygeon, my family has been beside the arena for 60 years


----------



## SHAWZER

JD Dave;2124959 said:


> Sister in law I think. We salted everything this morning, I think it was the best decisions with the amount of puddles and water seeping that we had.


 Ha Ha , ok ...


----------



## LuckyPlower

Hysert;2124786 said:


> Yes is amazing there!! We were at noogies creek, mill line rd!!!
> 
> Spend many afternoons at the sandbar!!


I remember being a little kid with a worm and bobber at nogies creek every summer. Enjoying an Eatmore chocolate bar.


----------



## Hysert

according to intellicast, I dont see anything brewing over texas at the moment???


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Son in Law for this situation I think


----------



## SHAWZER

Real fast moving squall coming through this afternoon .


----------



## schrader

ya WTF a snow squall warning now.


----------



## SHAWZER

Hitting here now .


----------



## cet

Yes that would be son in law.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;2125089 said:


> Yes that would be son in law.


The sister in law was a bit of humour but at your age............


----------



## Hysert

JD Dave;2125092 said:


> The sister in law was a bit of humour but at your age............


And I thought Jon didn't think girls can plow.. lol..

Friend of mines wife use to plow with us, she could hold her own behind the wheel


----------



## JD Dave

Hysert;2125115 said:


> And I thought Jon didn't think girls can plow.. lol..
> 
> Friend of mines wife use to plow with us, she could hold her own behind the wheel


My mom plowed every storm growing up and I got to sleep on the passenger seat. My dad went to the Louisville Farm Show one year when I was 14 and we had a 12" storm. I got to drive a 2950 John Deere with a 9ft steel trip pusher at a 14 acre mall which was the best thing ever. My mother and I along with 2 other guys did such a great job we got a letter from the management company as it was the only site completely open for business in the morning. It seems years ago when you did a really good job people would call and thank you. Now people seem to only call when things are wrong.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I lost my mentor and best friend on Friday, spent the weekend going through old photo albums making preparations. Thought you guys would appreciate the vintage snow porn.
He was a retired fellow snowplower and we always quipped that "Snow would make us late for our own funerals." So this storm is guaranteed to be a good one, just a heads up.


----------



## DeVries

Sorry to hear about your loss.

The pics of the truck with the salter from what I remember, my dad had the exact same truck, it was a Merc but I forget the year. I can hear the transmission whine when I think about it. The gas tank was behind the seat in those trucks. Good times.


----------



## cet

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. Hopefully he lived a full life.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Sorry for your loss
Rest up it looks like a good one


----------



## cet

I hope we get the same 20cm we got last week but I don't think we'll be that lucky.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I actually have three females behind the plow and two running shoveling crews, they are all some of my best employee's!!!! I just knew Chris meant son in law!!! Not sexist!!! 

So sorry to hear Marcus!

Out to puddle hunt!


----------



## Triple L

Sorry to hear mark, that really sucks...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Sorry to hear Markus. Must bring up some bittersweet memories to go through pics that reach that far back.


----------



## G.Landscape

So what's the consensus, is it worth pre-salting when there are such high snowfall totals expected? I suppose the benefit of a cleaner scrape later.


----------



## JD Dave

Sorry for your loss Markus. I think I met him the one day at Judy's. I think that salter is on my Sterling as I bought it in 1990 for $500. The guy thought I was crazy cause it was old then.


----------



## By-The-Lake

Presalting done. Good luck to us all tomorrow. 

I have been having some issues at a parking lot I do with a Tim's in it. There is always about 6 or more cars in the back having some sort of social. Which is fine as long as they don't bother me but on 2 separate occasions I have had cars pull in front and block my truck while salting so they could argue with me about the salt hitting their cars. Tonight I was driving on my way to presalt and passed a couple of police cars with the lights off and stopped to speak with the officers and told them what was going on. They said to call dispatch if I had any issues but they followed me up to the lot and hopefully had a little chat with the kids and explained not to bother the plow driver on private property. Between that and the stunt driving they do while I am there they are pretty annoying.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;2125232 said:


> Sorry for your loss Markus. I think I met him the one day at Judy's. I think that salter is on my Sterling as I bought it in 1990 for $500. The guy thought I was crazy cause it was old then.


Thank you guys, that salter was bought off the township road super Tony Wagner for $300 an used quite well when he got it.lol


----------



## schrader

We went from 5-10cm to 25 here can't catch a break no how, going to be a long day


----------



## Mark Oomkes

schrader;2125327 said:


> We went from 5-10cm to 25 here can't catch a break no how, going to be a long day


Sounds familiar.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

On radar it looks like it is moving fast, I am guessing it will turn when it gets near us, I don't care what we get, but would love it to be mostly done by midnight!!!


----------



## potskie

Pristine PM ltd;2125338 said:


> On radar it looks like it is moving fast, I am guessing it will turn when it gets near us, I don't care what we get, but would love it to be mostly done by midnight!!!


That would be great, would make it the first event this year that had decent timing.


----------



## Hysert

By-The-Lake;2125301 said:


> Presalting done. Good luck to us all tomorrow.
> 
> I have been having some issues at a parking lot I do with a Tim's in it. There is always about 6 or more cars in the back having some sort of social. Which is fine as long as they don't bother me but on 2 separate occasions I have had cars pull in front and block my truck while salting so they could argue with me about the salt hitting their cars. Tonight I was driving on my way to presalt and passed a couple of police cars with the lights off and stopped to speak with the officers and told them what was going on. They said to call dispatch if I had any issues but they followed me up to the lot and hopefully had a little chat with the kids and explained not to bother the plow driver on private property. Between that and the stunt driving they do while I am there they are pretty annoying.


I have that happen at a gas station we do during a plow, ppl will park right behind me, I give them my 2 cents tho!!! Think Jon was on the phone with me during one of those events????

JK about the girl thing Jon!!!

Markus sorry about your friend!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hysert;2125348 said:


> I have that happen at a gas station we do during a plow, ppl will park right behind me, I give them my 2 cents tho!!! Think Jon was on the phone with me during one of those events????
> 
> JK about the girl thing Jon!!!
> 
> Markus sorry about your friend!!


We all work for jon we just dont know it yet


----------



## dingybigfoot

By-The-Lake;2125301 said:


> Presalting done. Good luck to us all tomorrow.
> 
> I have been having some issues at a parking lot I do with a Tim's in it. There is always about 6 or more cars in the back having some sort of social. Which is fine as long as they don't bother me but on 2 separate occasions I have had cars pull in front and block my truck while salting so they could argue with me about the salt hitting their cars. Tonight I was driving on my way to presalt and passed a couple of police cars with the lights off and stopped to speak with the officers and told them what was going on. They said to call dispatch if I had any issues but they followed me up to the lot and hopefully had a little chat with the kids and explained not to bother the plow driver on private property. Between that and the stunt driving they do while I am there they are pretty annoying.


----------



## cet

schrader;2125327 said:


> We went from 5-10cm to 25 here can't catch a break no how, going to be a long day


I'm hoping it's light but I guess being crazy windy that might not work in our favor. We're going at midnight and hopefully can get it done in time. Any earlier and there will be too much back in the schools. Scary when your fastest broker is sending his Son In Law instead.


----------



## GMC Driver

Hysert;2125348 said:


> I have that happen at a gas station we do during a plow, ppl will park right behind me, I give them my 2 cents tho!!!


I just tell them to call my boss. Number is on the side of the truck.

I did loose a contract once - a McDonald's. We dealt with the franchisee's manager (he had 3 stores, we were doing 2). Franchisee comes in during a storm, while we were plowing, parks right in front the pile - they were specific about piling it all in the back corner. I politely (yes it's true) asked him to relocate his vehicle because it was in the way. He blew up, told me to leave the site immediately. I did.

Then he called the landlord of his other location, and we got a termination notice faxed over the same day.

Whatever - there's other fish in the lake.


----------



## By-The-Lake

dingybigfoot;2125400 said:


> https://youtu.be/FsOdx5FZEOI


I definitely think he should consider 4x4 on his next truck.


----------



## dingybigfoot

By-The-Lake;2125410 said:


> I definitely think he should consider 4x4 on his next truck.


Tell me about it.


----------



## SHAWZER

After this week nothing but plus daytime temps for a while .....


----------



## Hysert

Hey markus... did you get the call about the salting the person was rating about??


----------



## Triple L

dingybigfoot;2125420 said:


> Tell me about it.


If you watch that truck is in 4wd, you can see the front tire spin quite a bit. 1 front spins and 1 rear, typical f550


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I wish I could post my battle plows incident from a few years back 

Ill try to remember to put it on my phone for next gtg


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Predictions? I say 10cms only


----------



## dingybigfoot

10 to 12 cms.


----------



## Hysert

Was out greasing and fueling up machines, one place has ruts 4-6 inches deep from the 50ton coil movers and the warm temps!! Thank goodness that operator is gentle on the tractor!! After seeing how that yard reacts to those 50ton forklifts I'm glad I didn't put a wing blade on the tractor!!!


----------



## daveklassen

Forecast for Niagara reduced to freezing rain and snow. Glad we got another load of salt today. Not sure I like the freezing rain though!!


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;2125614 said:


> Predictions? I say 10cms only


That would be nice


----------



## SHAWZER

I just hope what ever we get is over by 2 am . Don't like plowing 2 or 3 times .


----------



## cet

SHAWZER;2125641 said:


> I just hope what ever we get is over by 2 am . Don't like plowing 2 or 3 times .


5am for us and 25cm. I just shoveled the driveway. At least it's light


----------



## dingybigfoot

SHAWZER;2125641 said:


> I just hope what ever we get is over by 2 am . Don't like plowing 2 or 3 times .


Yeah, the sooner its over the better. That way things can look good in the AM. Not trying to do round 3 of plowing in the morning rush.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Is it me, or does it seem to be moving slow though?


----------



## daveklassen

Freezing rain here now. The residual probably won't hold so looks like a quick a quick salt run before it changes over to snow... if it does? Calling for 2-4cms now here for Niagara instead of the 20 this morning.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nothing in Cobourg yet. Weather network has been saying that its been snowing most of the day here.
Havent seen anything yet. Im headed for nap 3 now. 

30cm would get me excited.


----------



## redclifford

Ya same here, went from 25-30 to 2-4. It's icy now


----------



## DeVries

Looks like fifty road is the line between snow and freezing rain. Not sure what's happening down the road here but the sky is lit up orange and there's been a lot of fire trucks going by.


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;2125709 said:


> Looks like fifty road is the line between snow and freezing rain. Not sure what's happening down the road here but the sky is lit up orange and there's been a lot of fire trucks going by.


Its snowen like a sonaVA here at 50rd


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Snowing heavy, but not a ton down yet. Heading out at 11


----------



## Triple L

It just really picked up here, it's coming guys... We're heading out at 1, no point in starting any earlier


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The expectations of people are a bit much.... trying to nap, and keep getting called


----------



## dingybigfoot

Pristine PM ltd;2125725 said:


> The expectations of people are a bit much.... trying to nap, and keep getting called


I can only imagine your phone.


----------



## JD Dave

dingybigfoot;2125737 said:


> I can only imagine your phone.


In other words he's watching porn and the texts and calls are spoiling the mood.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Clients and their unreal expectations. Like we should haul in portables for living quarters and sleep on site.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Na, that wouldn't bother me


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert;2125459 said:


> Hey markus... did you get the call about the salting the person was rating about??


No it freezing rained and snowed just after that pretreat. We figure everybody sees me working for the town and saw me pretreating. My township contract specified no pretreating, it was probably someone who bid it and lost and is disgruntled. i didn't loose any shut eye over it
Just getting in from visitations now I'm so happy my morning pretreating went well and the heavy snow held off till about 730p. 
Roads are a mess here now. Quick nap and head out, rough day tomorrow.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

4am start for us. Only 2 cm down and snowing hard.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

It's pretty well stopped here now. Just cleaning up. 


Dean, it's no 30 ccs, but enough to get excited.


----------



## greywynd

Gorgeous sunrise and clear in Halifax today!!


----------



## redclifford

Still snowing here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

dingybigfoot;2125741 said:


> Clients and their unreal expectations. Like we should haul in portables for living quarters and sleep on site.


Not to mention, have 1 piece of equipment dedicated to every single driveway and 10,000 square foot lot.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;2125832 said:


> It's pretty well stopped here now. Just cleaning up.
> 
> Dean, it's no 30 ccs, but enough to get excited.


Hey if you can push 3cm on hump day Ill plow my lots too!


----------



## Hysert

We got ice pellets for atleast 3 hrs... then about 4 hrs of snow.. pretty much black everywhere!! Really liking the prewet it starts working alot faster!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We are getting lots of oversalting complaints now. Can't win! It was covering over this morning...


----------



## GMC Driver

Hysert;2125927 said:


> We got ice pellets for atleast 3 hrs... then about 4 hrs of snow.. pretty much black everywhere!! Really liking the prewet it starts working alot faster!


We had about 6 hours of freezing rain. There is ice on everything - I don't remember the last time we had this much ice. It started around 7pm, and finally switched over to snow around 1 am.

I pre-treated with my secret sauce yesterday, and that worked out very well. Our guys went out at 10 pm, and the pre-treat had kept the lots in pretty good shape to that point. Plan was to apply more salt where needed, and begin scraping the ice accumulation off at around 3 am and then re-salt. Temp really dropped after 1 am, but the pre-treat and salt kept it from bonding. As a result, our lots were in good shape this morning when compared to others.

Two biggest issues: getting into equipment parked on site was a pain because the ice had froze everything up so bad. And keeping our lots clean at the entrances from the roads. The various road departments decided to leave everything until 7 am, and the traffic was dragging in so much snow/slush/ice into our lots that we couldn't keep the first 200' clean.

I would still take snow over freezing rain. We ran through 100 ton last night, almost 3x our usual amount.


----------



## SHAWZER

We got nailed . 50 -60 cm and high winds . I drove back into town at 8 pm or I was not going to make it down our side road . Slept in my truck until midnight , then got in loader . Long night and day . Have couple of beers now .


----------



## Hysert

GMC Driver;2126028 said:


> We had about 6 hours of freezing rain. There is ice on everything - I don't remember the last time we had this much ice. It started around 7pm, and finally switched over to snow around 1 am.
> 
> I pre-treated with my secret sauce yesterday, and that worked out very well. Our guys went out at 10 pm, and the pre-treat had kept the lots in pretty good shape to that point. Plan was to apply more salt where needed, and begin scraping the ice accumulation off at around 3 am and then re-salt. Temp really dropped after 1 am, but the pre-treat and salt kept it from bonding. As a result, our lots were in good shape this morning when compared to others.
> 
> Two biggest issues: getting into equipment parked on site was a pain because the ice had froze everything up so bad. And keeping our lots clean at the entrances from the roads. The various road departments decided to leave everything until 7 am, and the traffic was dragging in so much snow/slush/ice into our lots that we couldn't keep the first 200' clean.
> 
> I would still take snow over freezing rain. We ran through 100 ton last night, almost 3x our usual amount.


Yikes... you probably spill more salt then I spread!! Lol...


----------



## Hysert

SHAWZER;2126061 said:


> We got nailed . 50 -60 cm and high winds . I drove back into town at 8 pm or I was not going to make it down our side road . Slept in my truck until midnight , then got in loader . Long night and day . Have couple of beers now .


A couple or 6


----------



## schrader

We got 45cm here with six foot drifts just finished a 20 hour day. Most people and PMs were understanding of the severity of the storm except for the asshat that called at midnight to complain that his condo hadn't been plowed. Conditions were so bad they pulled the plows off the road, ya were going to have the condos plowed under those conditions.


----------



## JD Dave

The sun is getting strong at least. Went for a drive to touch up some drifting and was surprised how good everything looked.


----------



## ff1221

JD Dave;2126258 said:


> The sun is getting strong at least. Went for a drive to touch up some drifting and was surprised how good everything looked.


We got 45-50cm with 3-4 foot drifts. Had to go home and get a big walk behind, little Toro wouldn't cut it. Stuff was like sand, fine and packed in everywhere, started at 3am and finished at 5pm, usually done by 11am, long day. All you guys that get excited about 30cm, you can have it lol!


----------



## LuckyPlower

It was nice to finally have everything looking great by 7am. Switched over to the sunglasses and checked some sites we started at. The salt and sun combo took care of it. Little top up at a few sites and home to sleep. That was a good moral booster for the guys too.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ff1221;2126371 said:


> We got 45-50cm with 3-4 foot drifts. Had to go home and get a big walk behind, little Toro wouldn't cut it. Stuff was like sand, fine and packed in everywhere, started at 3am and finished at 5pm, usually done by 11am, long day. All you guys that get excited about 30cm, you can have it lol!


The cub cadet 3x blower would take 4 ft of snow and ask for more.
That snow blower is the most amazing blower I have ever seen. Its the one with the corkscrew on the front.


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC;2126401 said:


> The cub cadet 3x blower would take 4 ft of snow and ask for more.
> That snow blower is the most amazing blower I have ever seen. Its the one with the corkscrew on the front.


My Aunt and Uncle gave me that one last month cause they bought a new one, said it wasn't working very good and needed some TLC. I took it home oiled everything cause it was all dried out and it burned through 2 tanks of fuel flawlessly yesterday. Guess I better buy them dinner somewhere nice!


----------



## Hysert

That would be nice for them forsure! A great score I mite add!!
We got a craftsman 27 inch. That Tecumseh starts 1/2 pulls or if possible plug it in.. don't use it much unless it's more then a few inches..


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Lake Effect kinda sucking right now.... over an inch and still hovering. Salt is working well though


----------



## dingybigfoot

Lake Effect still hovering.


----------



## SHAWZER

I can try and send you a foot or two of snow if you want .......:laughing:


----------



## dingybigfoot

SHAWZER;2126841 said:


> I can try and send you a foot or two of snow if you want .......:laughing:


 No thanks!


----------



## ff1221

Hysert;2126580 said:


> That would be nice for them forsure! A great score I mite add!!
> We got a craftsman 27 inch. That Tecumseh starts 1/2 pulls or if possible plug it in.. don't use it much unless it's more then a few inches..


Generally just use the Toro but there was no way it was going to go through those drifts. What is generally about 2 hours on an average heavy day turned into 5hrs of shoveling, it Sucked!


----------



## LuckyPlower

Salt holding off for us too.


----------



## LuckyPlower

Come on sunshine!


----------



## dingybigfoot

Sunshine chant!
Lol..


----------



## DeVries

U.V of 4 today. Start of a major warmup. Looking forward to spring weather next week.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

DeVries;2126858 said:


> U.V of 4 today. Start of a major warmup. Looking forward to spring weather next week.


Yup - we have a UV of 3 today but it's minus-13 so I don't think sunburns will be an issue through all the scarves and mittens.


----------



## schrader

Wish our LE only came an inch at a time, sunshine sure feels warm today


----------



## SHAWZER

How did you make out with the frozen salt ?


----------



## schrader

Still trying to beat it out with the tractor, hoping that will last the rest of the season and I will find another supplier next year.


----------



## SHAWZER

Temperature is looking warmer for next 2 weeks . Should help thaw salt out .


----------



## Hysert

schrader;2126993 said:


> Still trying to beat it out with the tractor, hoping that will last the rest of the season and I will find another supplier next year.


Ah man that sucks!! My last load was from Cargill and it was ok?? Came out of Hamilton docks


----------



## SHAWZER

0 here now . Nice to slowly melt some of this snow before mid week plus 12 and rain .


----------



## Hysert

Gonna ditch bang the fields with the sled and the boy today before it's all gone!!


----------



## Grassman09

Hysert;2127017 said:


> Ah man that sucks!! My last load was from Cargill and it was ok?? Came out of Hamilton docks


Same I got a free truck load from a member here who buys from Cargil. No issues. One of my operators left the 5 yard Vbox 3/4s full at the mechanic shop overnight when it went back for a right rear axle seal. He thought it was empty. Not sure how he missed the hump on top of the ass end of the salter. Didn't freeze at all.

I usually buy from Drgalam. I find there salt it more course and not as fine as the cargil stuff. The fines were blowing in the wind this last storm.


----------



## Hysert

My first loads were from draglam too, course forsure, Cargills are fine?? Almost thought it was table salt??? Lol..


----------



## SHAWZER

Your snowmobile snow melted already ?


----------



## Hysert

SHAWZER;2127439 said:


> Your snowmobile snow melted already ?


Lol.. pretty much!!! Wasnt much to start... enough to keep the sliders cool. It's just a little 340 fan.. sold my 800s/trailers about five yrs ago.. after my kid was born I started thinking twice about ripping through the bush when others are out drinking and driving!!! Seen 2 to many deaths...


----------



## SHAWZER

Trails are open up here , but not for long .


----------



## SHAWZER

Oh no , I am a plowsite addict now .........


----------



## Mr.Markus

Slow down, at 2000 posts your just "a dick"


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha Ha , what are you called when you hit 4, 939 posts ?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

A Master Debator


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Or Cunning Linguist


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER;2127534 said:


> Ha Ha Ha , what are you called when you hit 4, 939 posts ?


Hopefully "Fired...!"


----------



## schrader

What are you doing up at 3AM, if theres no snow Im enjoying some sleep time.


----------



## SHAWZER

He must be wondering if he was fired .


----------



## Mr.Markus

We had a dusting last night, nothing huge but warranted a salt run. Some beautiful freezing fog as well.
Helps me cope with my insomnia...


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;2127655 said:


> Or Cunning Linguist


We can't go to Hooter's but you can post this on the internet. LOL


----------



## Hysert

Long range looks to good tobe true???


----------



## SHAWZER

Next 14 days plus temps day and night .


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;2127669 said:


> We can't go to Hooter's but you can post this on the internet. LOL


It's a tongue twister...


----------



## cet

I'm considering buying a 8.5x18 V nose enclosed trailer. Any makes that are junk? I would love to buy a Wells Cargo but I think they're over 10K and nearing retirement that might be a bit much to spend. 
You can find them on ebay starting at 3700 US, how bad can these be.


----------



## Hysert

cet;2127703 said:


> I'm considering buying a 8.5x18 V nose enclosed trailer. Any makes that are junk? I would love to buy a Wells Cargo but I think they're over 10K and nearing retirement that might be a bit much to spend.
> You can find them on ebay starting at 3700 US, how bad can these be.


I bought a royal cargo from Action trailers 4 yrs ago.. it's a 14 wedge nose, tandem 4 brakes, ramp door. Think it was under 4500 tax in


----------



## Grassman09

Hysert;2127706 said:


> I bought a royal cargo from Action trailers 4 yrs ago.. it's a 14 wedge nose, tandem 4 brakes, ramp door. Think it was under 4500 tax in


Its probably triple that price now. Damn ****** CDN $$. I bought a united trailer in Michagone in 2011 cheaper to buy it from a dealer there then it was to buy from a dealer in Indiana where its manufactured.

Americans are going to come to Canada and buy trailers.


----------



## cet

Grassman09;2127718 said:


> Its probably triple that price now. Damn ****** CDN $$. I bought a united trailer in Michagone in 2011 cheaper to buy it from a dealer there then it was to buy from a dealer in Indiana where its manufactured.
> 
> Americans are going to come to Canada and buy trailers.


How well has the trailer held up?


----------



## Grassman09

cet;2127720 said:


> How well has the trailer held up?


Excellent id say. I had a all aluminum one prior and that was falling apart. Frame was cracking, rear gate hinge welds cracking man door wouldn't close properly.

I just need to find something better to put on the floor. I had installed some commercial vinyl laminate but I think gas spills from the equipment got into the seams causing it to come apart.


----------



## SHAWZER

Is the winter of 2015-16 over ???


----------



## Hysert

17 degrees on weds here... can it be true


----------



## schrader

This winter has just been to unpredictable with the swing in temps that we have seen i would'nt be surprised to see one more snow but Im hoping that its over.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Anything is possible. Longterm forecast looks convincing.


----------



## potskie

Plus 5 here in northbay. It's gotta be close to done.


----------



## ff1221

Pretty sure last week was March in like a Lion, maybe a dusting early April but I'd say it's done!Thumbs Up


----------



## dingybigfoot

Almost that time of year again.


----------



## Triple L

I'm getting spring fever lol

Just out of curiosity, have any of you guys tried the z rator?

http://www.zrator.com/walkermodel.html

I'd love to have one, but they're $4000 from what I hear, pretty hard to justify for a couple days a year


----------



## redclifford

There's a guy in Ottawa on kijiji selling a bunch of his attachments for walkers, one of attachments is the z rator...looks like new condition, not sure of the price


----------



## Mr.Markus

New toys are the best for spring. I'm bidding a large property that would require an upgrade. They only require 8 cuts a season (possibly more based on bookings) but I'm torn between a land pride finish cut afm4214 or something more useful to me like a rough cut rc2515. Anyone have or use an rc2515?


----------



## Hysert

The afm would be my choice, for the reason the decks are independent and contour better.. looking at a batwing my self. Here's a link to one at my dealer, seen it and it's real clean!!

http://kubota.ca/en/usedmachinerydetail.aspx?id=1333&distance=0.00&postal=


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;2128389 said:


> New toys are the best for spring. I'm bidding a large property that would require an upgrade. They only require 8 cuts a season (possibly more based on bookings) but I'm torn between a land pride finish cut afm4214 or something more useful to me like a rough cut rc2515. Anyone have or use an rc2515?


with your money I would buy both.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;2128393 said:


> with your money I would buy both.


I believe he's recovered for the nachos too LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;2128393 said:


> with your money I would buy both.


With your money I would buy 2 of each, gotta have a back up.

With them only requiring 8 cuts I think the finish cut wouldn't do a decent job, if it's gonna be a rough cut it might as well be something I can use elsewhere and the amf is pretty light for rough field cutting.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;2128397 said:


> With your money I would buy 2 of each, gotta have a back up.
> 
> With them only requiring 8 cuts I think the finish cut wouldn't do a decent job, if it's gonna be a rough cut it might as well be something I can use elsewhere and the amf is pretty light for rough field cutting.


your just trying to trick me into buying two plates of nachos.


----------



## Mr.Markus

No one even notices I don't eat the nachos...


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;2128397 said:


> With your money I would buy 2 of each, gotta have a back up.
> 
> With them only requiring 8 cuts I think the finish cut wouldn't do a decent job, if it's gonna be a rough cut it might as well be something I can use elsewhere and the amf is pretty light for rough field cutting.


Tried using an all flex 11' and 14' we had for some regular weekly cutting for bi weekly cuttings and even at bi weekly it's a complete gong show. Mess of a cut, constant bogging down and the L5030 was way underpowered for even the 11' we were trying to do it with in that length of turf. Oh and buy belts and bearings by the friggen dozen should you try it. We then tried the mid size rotary cutter (don't remember the model number) and it was night and day better. The time it took and even the cut quality because of the lack of bogging and slow down of the blades.


----------



## potskie

Been up in the Cochrane and Timmins area since Monday and holy carp the way snow is dealt with is way different up here. It's like an alien planet.


----------



## greywynd

potskie;2128576 said:


> Been up in the Cochrane and Timmins area since Monday and holy carp the way snow is dealt with is way different up here. It's like an alien planet.


One big difference. People understand winter, can drive, dress and walk in it. Hardpacked snow is the norm, not black and dry within an hour of snowstorms!

Was the same coming back from Nova Scotia last week, over a foot of fresh snow in northern New Brunswick/eastern Quebec, and it was dealt with as fast or faster than we can deal with a few centimetres here.


----------



## schrader

Snow sure took a beating around here today, were along ways from green grass but lost a lot of snow in one day.


----------



## Triple L

Got a spring itch today and went and bought some new toys... I think the Stihl BR 450 with electric start is gonna be nice when customers come out to talk or when walking between properties, we'll see how it holds up with time...






Also have a great hedge trimmer for sale if anyone is interested..

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/k...er/1146339256?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## DKG

Mr.Markus;2128389 said:


> New toys are the best for spring. I'm bidding a large property that would require an upgrade. They only require 8 cuts a season (possibly more based on bookings) but I'm torn between a land pride finish cut afm4214 or something more useful to me like a rough cut rc2515. Anyone have or use an rc2515?


I had a Land Pride AFM 4214 when I used to do the local airport, every 3rd week cutting. It followed the contours better than any of my other mowers. The L 5030 could have used a bit more power in grass over 8". No issues with the bat wing mower though.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The difference in price,maintenance, and usability for other work I do makes the batwing more appealing. I just have to get over the cut quality I guess...


----------



## DKG

Mr.Markus;2128633 said:


> The difference in price,maintenance, and usability for other work I do makes the batwing more appealing. I just have to get over the cut quality I guess...


Quality of cut with the finishing mower, or a rough cut mower?


----------



## Mr.Markus

DKG;2128699 said:


> Quality of cut with the finishing mower, or a rough cut mower?


I know the cut will be better with the finish mower, but with the number of cuts it'll probably be tough clumpy going. Better to just get the machine that handles it and that I can use elsewhere and lower my standards.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus;2128780 said:


> I know the cut will be better with the finish mower, but with the number of cuts it'll probably be tough clumpy going. Better to just get the machine that handles it and that I can use elsewhere and* lower my standards*.


If you're hanging around with JD, you already have.


----------



## Triple L

Mark Oomkes;2128781 said:


> If you're hanging around with JD, you already have.


The same can be said about guys who drive ram trucks


----------



## cet

DKG;2128699 said:


> Quality of cut with the finishing mower, or a rough cut mower?


2 posts in the same day, this might be a record for you.


----------



## cet

Triple L;2128786 said:


> The same can be said about guys who drive ram trucks


Talking about Ram trucks, I thought you and Dean might be on a road trip out west.


----------



## Triple L

cet;2128790 said:


> Talking about Ram trucks, I thought you and Dean might be on a road trip out west.


I am a sucker for a good deal, might just wait this one out as there's gonna be a lot of deals coming, my buddy just got back from out west, said every dealership had rows full of jacked up slightly used trucks...

Maybe you'll sell me your cat loader for a even better deal


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;2128789 said:


> 2 posts in the same day, this might be a record for you.


I know.. I drove past him last week if he doesn't watch it its paramount to stalking....

I know a guy that bought a 15 Denali in August and is already trading it on a 16


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L;2128786 said:


> The same can be said about guys who drive ram trucks


Lol, it's all aboot dealer support.


----------



## cet

Triple L;2128808 said:


> I am a sucker for a good deal, might just wait this one out as there's gonna be a lot of deals coming, my buddy just got back from out west, said every dealership had rows full of jacked up slightly used trucks...
> 
> Maybe you'll sell me your cat loader for a even better deal


I'm open to offers.


----------



## DKG

cet;2128789 said:


> 2 posts in the same day, this might be a record for you.


I'll start off with one post today, if I get to 200 posts people might think I'm a plowsite addict or something.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;2128874 said:


> I'm open to offers.


he is just trying to drive my price up.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;2128874 said:


> I'm open to offers.


If Chad and Dean are bidding on it then I might as well throw my hate in the ring. I'll text you my offer.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;2128926 said:


> If Chad and Dean are bidding on it then I might as well throw my hate in the ring. I'll text you my offer.


How come you like the sandbox so much now? You own more kids size equipment then me!


----------



## Grassman09

Where can I get fleet guard filters locally in the GTA and not get hosed? Does Fort Gary sell them? Need some oil and fuel filters for a px-8 engine. Or is there a better brand to use?


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;2128930 said:


> How come you like the sandbox so much now? You own more kids size equipment then me!


Because I have kids Chad. I don't actually use them for work like you do. Lol


----------



## JD Dave

Grassman09;2128931 said:


> Where can I get fleet guard filters locally in the GTA and not get hosed? Does Fort Gary sell them? Need some oil and fuel filters for a px-8 engine. Or is there a better brand to use?


Fort Garry will have them but pretty much every large truck place is pretty reasonable on price now a days.


----------



## Triple L

Px8? Let's see pics of the new truck man?!?!


----------



## SHAWZER

Winter is stubborn , snowing big flakes here now at plus 3 .


----------



## schrader

Some flakes here as well I don't think winter is done with us yet but next week looks nice.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;2128940 said:


> Px8? Let's see pics of the new truck man?!?!


Go big or go home right. Its only a 6 cylinder. Triple L moto I've adopted. lol New to me but not new.


----------



## JD Dave

schrader;2129208 said:


> Some flakes here as well I don't think winter is done with us yet but next week looks nice.


You just need to replace the female part of the hydraulic outlet on your tractor to stop them from popping out. Also I'm not sure where you have your flow controls set but there is no need to have more flow going to blade then you need as there is flow controls for each wing on your blade.


----------



## Hysert

Suns got some power already! Grass is starting to turn green... I'm thinking snow tires are coming off and one salter this week.. work is piling up! Got two weeks to get ready!


----------



## ff1221

Hysert;2129475 said:


> Suns got some power already! Grass is starting to turn green... I'm thinking snow tires are coming off and one salter this week.. work is piling up! Got two weeks to get ready!


Yep, crocuses were up yesterday and the lilacs are budding out, I'd say it's an early spring! 14 day forecast is stilling showing above zero temps every day if you can believe them!


----------



## SHAWZER

Everything just getting dried up from couple feet of melting snow . Not for long , 4-5 days with rain this week .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I know a few have mentioned or talked about it before but how does a blade work on a front mount 3pt hitch? does it float?


----------



## schrader

What are you looking at buying now?


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;2129661 said:


> I know a few have mentioned or talked about it before but how does a blade work on a front mount 3pt hitch? does it float?


You can run it on float or manual. We have 4 blades running on 3 point hitches this year and t would be my first choice of how to do them going forward.


----------



## Hysert

Wrenching on trailers is always fun?? Seems something always needs 4 tires every spring too, safetys, safetys and more safetys... yee Fricking ha


----------



## Mr.Markus

Switch your trailers to November, hit the ground running.
Most of the shops aren't busy then too and you can get stuff done faster.


----------



## Triple L

Or just buy new trucks and don't worry about it lol 

my safety this year is easy, 2 trailers and 1 truck... 1 day at the mechanics not 3 like usual


----------



## Hysert

Lol.. only thing new this yr is a trimmer for the the boys, and a pair of lobers.. lol.. 

wonder how the customers are gonna react to there last snow invoice tomorrow??? Should be a few interesting email replies I'm sure???


----------



## Hysert

Oh and a few new parts for ZD


----------



## Mr.Markus

1 hyd filter and 43 litres of oil for the L4630 ran me $250.
I never find it fun swapping pails under the tractor for 43 litres, I can still smell it and feel it on me even after a good shower.


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;2129779 said:


> 1 hyd filter and 43 litres of oil for the L4630 ran me $250.
> I never find it fun swapping pails under the tractor for 43 litres, I can still smell it and feel it on me even after a good shower.


Lol... I have a pair of work pants and a hoodie that the wife won't put in the washing machine, there my wrenching clothes, I also get **** after welding/grinding cause of the smell


----------



## SHAWZER

I think you may need the bottom foot or more of a 45 gallon barrel . Works good .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER;2129784 said:


> I think you may need the bottom foot or more of a 45 gallon barrel . Works good .


...and my 25 yr old arms for pouring it out of that into the 45 gallon drum in the shop. Lol


----------



## SHAWZER

May have to put your hat chinstrap on today .


----------



## cet

It's windy in North Bay and still lots of snow on the ground.


----------



## DeVries

Thunder rumbling thru here now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries;2130314 said:


> Thunder rumbling thru here now.


Lucky you, I was awoken twice during the night from the noise and bright lights.


----------



## SHAWZER

You can sleep at night ?.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Back to flurries and seasonal temps...might be nice to use up the salt.


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus;2130683 said:


> Back to flurries and seasonal temps...might be nice to use up the salt.


Does it have a best before date?


----------



## Hysert

We got almost 20 ton left!! Let it grow


----------



## SHAWZER

Your salt grows ?? ....


----------



## schrader

Anyone seen spring looks like it's taking a week off.


----------



## SHAWZER

Salted this morning , temp just above 0 and going down .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I feel like I am on survivor island snow/grass edition Everyone wants to be my buddy lately and make an alliance I dont know if that is because I am now a threat or if I am getting the back door vote off the island. Ive had calls from all area codes this week and I feel like a snow *****. There have been alot of factories change management and they tend to review all existing contracts asap If you have an exisiting deal you want to make sure you have it all fullfilled or it might get the axe. Relationships dont mean much when your contact gets the exit package. How do you sell yourself against a giant that charges good money when you yourself want to be the giant and make lots of money also.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Spring anxiety.... My wife hates me this time of year. Trust in yourself and the name you've grown, you'll be busy as ever this year before you know it. Lots of changes for me this year especially, after 20 years of being Mr. Markus I still don't feel like I have it figured out...maybe that's the secret, stay hungry.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus;2130928 said:


> Spring anxiety.... My wife hates me this time of year. Trust in yourself and the name you've grown, you'll be busy as ever this year before you know it. Lots of changes for me this year especially, after 20 years of being Mr. Markus I still don't feel like I have it figured out...maybe that's the secret, stay hungry.


Hmmm....

Sounds familiar. Glad I'm not the only one still trying to figure it out.

Hunger can be quite the motivator.


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;2130925 said:


> I feel like I am on survivor island snow/grass edition Everyone wants to be my buddy lately and make an alliance I dont know if that is because I am now a threat or if I am getting the back door vote off the island. Ive had calls from all area codes this week and I feel like a snow *****. There have been alot of factories change management and they tend to review all existing contracts asap If you have an exisiting deal you want to make sure you have it all fullfilled or it might get the axe. Relationships dont mean much when your contact gets the exit package. How do you sell yourself against a giant that charges good money when you yourself want to be the giant and make lots of money also.


Strange, I've been thinking about giving you a call this week too!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Texts at 3am get the attention they deserve this time of year...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;2130928 said:


> Spring anxiety.... My wife hates me this time of year. Trust in yourself and the name you've grown, you'll be busy as ever this year before you know it. Lots of changes for me this year especially, after 20 years of being Mr. Markus I still don't feel like I have it figured out...maybe that's the secret, stay hungry.


I have someone who has taken one of my favorite places in a bid for the grass. Their price was less then half what I was getting. Now we have been in contact and they have told me they did that for a reason and that reason being that I persued some of their clients. There is some truth to this but not completly. I work for one company that bought out another and wanted me to do their work also. I could make a truce and agree to stay away from each other but I would have to have them remove themself from their low bid job, where I am sure I would get called back. Otherwise they would work for free or pay the customer and hopes to build an increase or get the next job. I would have to decide how to fill my route, knowing they are watching. Even attending the same tender would probably get them rowdy. I am not participating and a bid for the bottom game, I have stuck to my prices all along.

haven't found the immunity idol yet..


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;2131089 said:


> I have someone who has taken one of my favorite places in a bid for the grass. Their price was less then half what I was getting. Now we have been in contact and they have told me they did that for a reason and that reason being that I persued some of their clients. There is some truth to this but not completly. I work for one company that bought out another and wanted me to do their work also. I could make a truce and agree to stay away from each other but I would have to have them remove themself from their low bid job, where I am sure I would get called back. Otherwise they would work for free or pay the customer and hopes to build an increase or get the next job. I would have to decide how to fill my route, knowing they are watching. Even attending the same tender would probably get them rowdy. I am not participating and a bid for the bottom game, I have stuck to my prices all along.
> 
> haven't found the immunity idol yet..


I didn't realize Pristine was in Cobourg now.


----------



## JD Dave

I almost forgot how to do site checks this morning. Found a few puddles and water seepage from pavement to salt but springs a comin.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;2131114 said:


> I didn't realize Pristine was in Cobourg now.


that was good


----------



## Hysert

Is that ur kubota for sale on kijiji??


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;2131003 said:


> Strange, I've been thinking about giving you a call this week too!


what area code are you from these days?

705 613


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;2131165 said:


> what area code are you from these days?
> 
> 705 613


Mostly those two, sometimes 905/416. Hopefully get to stay put for at least one more year, never know with the other half in the military.

Chance are we stay put this year, she screwed a knee up during training down in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

My skin is thick, I can take it. And I totally understand what Dean is saying. Odd relationship business we are all in.


----------



## greywynd

Pristine PM ltd;2131204 said:


> My skin is thick, I can take it. And I totally understand what Dean is saying. Odd relationship business we are all in.


Just his stomach in winter that can't handle it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Won't be buying the batwing, new guys in town are going to do 20 acres half the price with zero turns.


----------



## stodds12

Hey fella's, don't post on here much but my dump trailer was stolen on Wednesday of last week. God knows where these low life's are going to take it to try and sell it. It's royal blue with a dent in the tailgate. If anyone spots it on kijiji or Craig's list I'd appreciate letting me know.

Hope everyone had a profitable winter

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?requestSource=b&adId=1148344869&siteLocale=en_CA


----------



## edgeair

They've now got 15-20 cms on for us on Wednesday night into Thursday. 5+ Tuesday/Wednesday with temperatures most of the week flirting with 0C. Was hoping salt would look after the lots but it's looking a little more serious now. This winter had screwed with us for the last time I thought, but it's sounding like it wants to kick us one more time.


----------



## cet

edgeair;2131313 said:


> They've now got 15-20 cms on for us on Wednesday night into Thursday. 5+ Tuesday/Wednesday with temperatures most of the week flirting with 0C. Was hoping salt would look after the lots but it's looking a little more serious now. This winter had screwed with us for the last time I thought, but it's sounding like it wants to kick us one more time.


The amounts keep increasing, plus the timing looks like it's going to suck. Start Wednesday night and go through Thursday night.
EC has rain for Thursday, I guess we can always hope.


----------



## ff1221

Hopefully this changes 5 times before Wednesday like usual!


----------



## schrader

I was in a good mood until I woke up and saw the forecast, 20cm of wet snow is going to suck big time, this winter just won't die.


----------



## aclawn

For the QPF , the 0.25" oops wrong thread peace


----------



## edgeair

ff1221;2131320 said:


> Hopefully this changes 5 times before Wednesday like usual!


I sure hope so. Normally I'm all for getting every clearing we can in March, but this winter has been one I just want to see go and forget.


----------



## ff1221

edgeair;2131330 said:


> I sure hope so. Normally I'm all for getting every clearing we can in March, but this winter has been one I just want to see go and forget.


If it had actually shown up and stuck it wouldn't have been bad but this 1 day of snow and 2 weeks of spring bull****e is enough to drive a guy insane! I was hoping to start some projects this week and just about took the blower off the one tractor, good thing I held off!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

stodds12;2131293 said:


> Hey fella's, don't post on here much but my dump trailer was stolen on Wednesday of last week. God knows where these low life's are going to take it to try and sell it. It's royal blue with a dent in the tailgate. If anyone spots it on kijiji or Craig's list I'd appreciate letting me know.
> 
> Hope everyone had a profitable winter
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?requestSource=b&adId=1148344869&siteLocale=en_CA


something different then the norm should stick out.

hope you find it.


----------



## SHAWZER

ff1221;2131335 said:


> If it had actually shown up and stuck it wouldn't have been bad but this 1 day of snow and 2 weeks of spring bull****e is enough to drive a guy insane! I was hoping to start some projects this week and just about took the blower off the one tractor, good thing I held off!


 Same here , It is like being thrown into a round room and told to piss in the corner ......


----------



## edgeair

SHAWZER;2131338 said:


> Same here , It is like being thrown into a round room and told to piss in the corner ......


That's a great way to sum up the winter. Except for me the room seemed to be turning as well. Did anybody count how many freeze thaw cycles we had? I lost count.

I also lost count of how many times I had to explain to people that the equipment we use is made for normal lake effect snow. That 1.5" of slush in your driveway doesn't go through my blower (and it will melt in a few hours). Or that rain that turned to snow overnight is going to leave ice after we scrape it...


----------



## dingybigfoot

March and her Bipolar tendencies.


----------



## Hysert

We are up too 5cm now at 3 degrees??? I think it will need to fall pretty thick to accumulate as the ground is vary warm down here


----------



## Triple L

Guess I'll be trying normal skidsteer tires for the first time... swapped the snow tires off last week... I'm sure they should push good enough for 1 plow


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

edgeair;2131346 said:


> That's a great way to sum up the winter. Except for me the room seemed to be turning as well. Did anybody count how many freeze thaw cycles we had? I lost count.
> 
> I also lost count of how many times I had to explain to people that the equipment we use is made for normal lake effect snow. That 1.5" of slush in your driveway doesn't go through my blower (and it will melt in a few hours). Or that rain that turned to snow overnight is going to leave ice after we scrape it...


cub cadet 3x, spray the inside with fluid film


----------



## edgeair

MIDTOWNPC;2131491 said:


> cub cadet 3x, spray the inside with fluid film


Yeah possibly, but not when they are only paying for tractor service.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

edgeair;2131495 said:



> Yeah possibly, but not when they are only paying for tractor service.


Oh I didnt realized you did the tractor blower resi gig.

What do you use?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm distracted by other stuff right now so everything is set up to go, 15 min to throw the salter back on.
All the equipment has fresh oil and filters, sweepers even on and ready for spring clean ups. The weather has been good to make the phone ring I'll say that...


----------



## edgeair

MIDTOWNPC;2131501 said:


> Oh I didnt realized you did the tractor blower resi gig.
> 
> What do you use?


We have a few. 2 Normand inverted and 1 Pronovost on 2 Kubota L6060's and a New Holland T6. Another tractor with a standard blower and a Bobcat with a high flow blower if needed. A little B2650 that was bought for sidewalks but have found it quite handy for small driveways with the front mount blower. Might look at another L6060 next winter but with a front mount blower.


----------



## cet

Well they've lowered it to 10cm, lets hope it keeps going down.


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;2131505 said:


> I'm distracted by other stuff right now so everything is set up to go, 15 min to throw the salter back on.
> All the equipment has fresh oil and filters, sweepers even on and ready for spring clean ups. The weather has been good to make the phone ring I'll say that...


We are ready to go as well, are cleanups will be quick this year? Lots are fairly clean and as the snow never stuck for long I had one guy out 3 times this winter doing garbage cleanup! Actually starting a large grading/driveway rough in job tmr.. see what happens later this week? I manage to refrain from taking the salters off so we'll see


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;2131600 said:


> Well they've lowered it to 10cm, lets hope it keeps going down.


Come on one more kick at the can old man
What are you going to do with all your spare time build that house ? 
U will still wake up at 3am for the next 4 years


----------



## daveklassen

I almost washed and put one of our salters away last week with the nice weather but I held off and I'm glad I did. However I did plan on being away March 22-24... guess not anymore!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I think it will keep going down, but we still might be scraping, going to have our hands full. Down two foreman, one quit to get a job closer to home, one got called back to his union job, fired one tractor driver, and have one foreman on vacation. Going to be fun, glad we have hired a few new guys. Partner and designer will be plowing haha


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert;2131612 said:


> We are ready to go as well, are cleanups will be quick this year? Lots are fairly clean and as the snow never stuck for long I had one guy out 3 times this winter doing garbage cleanup! Actually starting a large grading/driveway rough in job tmr.. see what happens later this week? I manage to refrain from taking the salters off so we'll see


Most of the heavy stuff out here has to be booked later due to our road limits in the spring. I've yet to see a year where I cut grass before May 1st, but the cleanups, fert, and pruning will keep me busy.


----------



## Triple L

edgeair;2131565 said:


> We have a few. 2 Normand inverted and 1 Pronovost on 2 Kubota L6060's and a New Holland T6. Another tractor with a standard blower and a Bobcat with a high flow blower if needed. A little B2650 that was bought for sidewalks but have found it quite handy for small driveways with the front mount blower. Might look at another L6060 next winter but with a front mount blower.


How do you like the 2650? I'm trying to decide between a 2650 and 3350? Is the kubota front mount blower durable? Any insight would be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;2131648 said:


> I think it will keep going down, but we still might be scraping, going to have our hands full. Down two foreman, one quit to get a job closer to home, one got called back to his union job, fired one tractor driver, and have one foreman on vacation. Going to be fun, glad we have hired a few new guys. Partner and designer will be plowing haha


DAVE QUIT !!!


----------



## edgeair

Triple L;2131653 said:


> How do you like the 2650? I'm trying to decide between a 2650 and 3350? Is the kubota front mount blower durable? Any insight would be greatly appreciated, thanks


I quite like it. Only 150 hours or so on the machine so far to comment, but I have been rather impressed with what it can do.

The blower is not super heavy built. It seems to hold up alright, but I think in the long term it may not hold up to heavy commercial use. Its ok, as some local builders of heavier blowers will make them to fit the quick hitch system used by Kubota. HLA will build blades to suit too.

I got it with the 51" blower, broom, blade and bought a slightly used Bauman drop salter for the back powered off the hydraulics. I was trying to keep the width to a minimum with the blower, it wouldn't have any trouble handling the bigger size (I think 63"?).

Ive been very impressed with the power and how well it can blow snow considering it is only rated for 19 PTO hp. That is the only reason you may want to consider the 3350 is the PTO power. I see no reason for snow blowing however. Certainly not a justification to spend another 3-4 grand and have to deal with the emissions system that you are paying for.

Very comfy cab, good visibility, heat, a/c etc. Ive got a finishing mower for it too and used it last summer (personal use only). Works well and you can't beat cutting grass with a/c.

Found out that Kubota offers narrow ag tires for them that will bring it down to 47" roughly. I bought a set, but never got to put them on this winter.


----------



## schrader

Not liking the Accuweather forecast for Thursday 12" of snow, intellicast is the same. Hope that it changes before then.


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN is 4-6 inches , spin the wheel ..........small flurries coming in this morning .


----------



## ff1221

14 day forecast on TWN is showing 3 events 10cm in the next 2 weeks and basically flurries everyday, wonder what happened to the forecast from 3 days ago that showed sunshine and + temps everyday?

Edgair, have you got loaders on your L6060s and where did you buy them from? I was pricing one but everyone seems to have forgotten I exist, would like to see one with a loader.


----------



## edgeair

ff1221;2131763 said:


> 14 day forecast on TWN is showing 3 events 10cm in the next 2 weeks and basically flurries everyday, wonder what happened to the forecast from 3 days ago that showed sunshine and + temps everyday?
> 
> Edgair, have you got loaders on your L6060s and where did you buy them from? I was pricing one but everyone seems to have forgotten I exist, would like to see one with a loader.


I know, that's what I'm talking about - won't this winter just die?

No loaders, strictly used for blowing. Was considering putting one on for summer but they won't replace the skid steer for lifting power for many things I do in the summer. Mine came from Roberts.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;2131622 said:


> Come on one more kick at the can old man
> What are you going to do with all your spare time build that house ?
> U will still wake up at 3am for the next 4 years


Looking at the forecast it might be more then 1 kick at the can.
I'm going to put the house off until my youngest can drive. He doesn't want to change schools and I can't see us driving him both ways everyday.
I'm thinking the snows my fault, I was suppose to start a bathroom reno today. They emailed me Saturday saying we should start next Monday judging by the forecast. Long term says next week isn't any better.


----------



## Hysert

Anyone know how to get geese to leave your property?? Customer has a issue with them attacking folks walking in from there cars! I was under the impression there protected.. Ive seen wildlife people spray there eggs? And heard about decoys?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have a customer who has these floating in his pond and he swears by them, maybe just turn your bloop lights on when you're there.

http://www.awaywithgeese.com/


----------



## Hysert

Thanks I did see that during a Google search, however thought it was bs.. I put a email out and will find out more?? Thanks again


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lead poisoning.


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN has moved our snowfall ahead to Wednesday now with 20 cm .


----------



## edgeair

SHAWZER;2132006 said:


> TWN has moved our snowfall ahead to Wednesday now with 20 cm .


Yes, good times. Freezing rain and mixed precipitation along with that too.

Sunday 2-4 and Monday 5-10 with highs of 5 and 3 degrees. Fun times ahead to hopefully end the season but even the long range looks like this may continue for another couple weeks...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Spin the wheel of weather!


----------



## cet

At the golf course we ran a strand of wire around all the ponds. Roughly 12" high and a couple of feet from the edge of the pond. The geese can't get over the wire so they stop landing in the pond. No idea where the idea came from but it works quite well.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, things are changing every day. Hype machine


----------



## dingybigfoot

Thursday just downgraded.


----------



## schrader

I think the forecast has changed ten times in the last threes days, worst part about theses storms is the anticipation. I will be glad when this week is over, hope next week is better.


----------



## cet

schrader;2132168 said:


> I think the forecast has changed ten times in the last threes days, worst part about theses storms is the anticipation. I will be glad when this week is over, hope next week is better.


I agree. Impossible to keep 17 hours of freezing rain out. They should close most places but no, we all need to get to work. Sit in traffic for hours and get nothing but frustrated.


----------



## greywynd

cet;2132175 said:


> I agree. Impossible to keep 17 hours of freezing rain out. They should close most places but no, we all need to get to work. Sit in traffic for hours and get nothing but frustrated.


Hype drives up traffic to weather stations and internet sites. It's became a big business on it's own. And most of their information is paid for by the taxpayer to boot.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;2132182 said:


> Hype drives up traffic to weather stations and internet sites. It's became a big business on it's own. And most of their information is paid for by the taxpayer to boot.


maybe trump wants to do the weather.


----------



## dingybigfoot

R.I.P to former Mayor Rob Ford.
No more pain. Thoughts to his family.


----------



## JD Dave

dingybigfoot;2132228 said:


> R.I.P to former Mayor Rob Ford.
> No more pain. Thoughts to his family.


Poor guy. I always liked him. We need someone like him to become premier or prime minister. That's why I like Trump. Not afraid to come in and tell everyone the way it's going to be. If Rob could have just not been quite so passionate and a drug user he would have went really far.


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;2132232 said:


> Poor guy. I always liked him. We need someone like him to become premier or prime minister. That's why I like Trump. Not afraid to come in and tell everyone the way it's going to be. If Rob could have just not been quite so passionate and a drug user he would have went really far.


Agree... Thumbs Up


----------



## Triple L

edgeair;2131678 said:


> I quite like it. Only 150 hours or so on the machine so far to comment, but I have been rather impressed with what it can do.
> 
> The blower is not super heavy built. It seems to hold up alright, but I think in the long term it may not hold up to heavy commercial use. Its ok, as some local builders of heavier blowers will make them to fit the quick hitch system used by Kubota. HLA will build blades to suit too.
> 
> I got it with the 51" blower, broom, blade and bought a slightly used Bauman drop salter for the back powered off the hydraulics. I was trying to keep the width to a minimum with the blower, it wouldn't have any trouble handling the bigger size (I think 63"?).
> 
> Ive been very impressed with the power and how well it can blow snow considering it is only rated for 19 PTO hp. That is the only reason you may want to consider the 3350 is the PTO power. I see no reason for snow blowing however. Certainly not a justification to spend another 3-4 grand and have to deal with the emissions system that you are paying for.
> 
> Very comfy cab, good visibility, heat, a/c etc. Ive got a finishing mower for it too and used it last summer (personal use only). Works well and you can't beat cutting grass with a/c.
> 
> Found out that Kubota offers narrow ag tires for them that will bring it down to 47" roughly. I bought a set, but never got to put them on this winter.


Thanks soo much for the review! Thats great to hear! I was debating between the 2650 and 3350 for HP blowing snow as well but totally agree its hard to justify the extra 5 grand to have a full emissions motor and the trouble with kids not knowing how to do a burn down, all the extra wiring and things to fail... Touch wood my 110GX has been an absolute beast tho so im not too worried about the emissions equipment anymore... The little ag tires shink it down alot and make it super compact, and low enough to fit under just about any overhang... I can see one of these in my future lol


----------



## dycproperties

We bought the 2650 this year with the blower on the front and box blade on the back and it worked perfectly. We drove it around town and it did great. Last year we had rented a wacker WL 30 with the blower and the 2650 worked better for walkways and was just about half the cost we were quoted to buy the wacker. We put about 250 hrs on ours this season.


----------



## Hysert

JD Dave;2132232 said:


> Poor guy. I always liked him. We need someone like him to become premier or prime minister. That's why I like Trump. Not afraid to come in and tell everyone the way it's going to be. If Rob could have just not been quite so passionate and a drug user he would have went really far.


100% my brother in law is in Ohio, most ppl want the trump from what he says? We'll see


----------



## DeVries

JD Dave;2132232 said:


> Poor guy. I always liked him. We need someone like him to become premier or prime minister. That's why I like Trump. Not afraid to come in and tell everyone the way it's going to be. If Rob could have just not been quite so passionate and a drug user he would have went really far.


Absolutly, what we have now is an embarrassment provincially and federally.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

dycproperties;2132264 said:


> We bought the 2650 this year with the blower on the front and box blade on the back and it worked perfectly. We drove it around town and it did great. Last year we had rented a wacker WL 30 with the blower and the 2650 worked better for walkways and was just about half the cost we were quoted to buy the wacker. We put about 250 hrs on ours this season.


What's the top speed?



Hysert;2132274 said:


> 100% my brother in law is in Ohio, most ppl want the trump from what he says? We'll see


Trump scares the crap out of me. He's a blustering blowhard. I like what he has to say, but I don't think he truly believes what he says.


----------



## Grassman09

Mark Oomkes;2131994 said:


> Lead poisoning.


Some flint water.


----------



## Triple L

dycproperties;2132264 said:


> We bought the 2650 this year with the blower on the front and box blade on the back and it worked perfectly. We drove it around town and it did great. Last year we had rented a wacker WL 30 with the blower and the 2650 worked better for walkways and was just about half the cost we were quoted to buy the wacker. We put about 250 hrs on ours this season.


I cant believe you liked it better then a WL30!!! I've always thought that was the best and would be the ticket, but they're soo hard to justify the price, A 2650 is easily less then half the price of a new WL30...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes;2132287 said:


> What's the top speed?
> 
> Trump scares the crap out of me. He's a blustering blowhard. I like what he has to say, but I don't think he truly believes what he says.


He loves the poorly educated....lol.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;2132292 said:


> He loves the poorly educated....lol.


I know he's full of sheet and probably had an agenda that will help him also but I'm guessing it's not as bad for the country as everyone else's agenda. Desperate times call for desperate measures and this is mine of those times. Hillary reminds me of Wynn and we will all be screwed if she gets in. Justin is an embarresment to our country in my eyes.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have a different view on politics. I don't believe anyone who has declared bankruptcy should be allowed to run. I know, there's the argument that they aren't afraid to take risks... but the way I see it, when someone declares bankruptcy they shed their burdens of creditors and on down the line. if you are one of those like Trump who built yourself back up (4 times) from that without paying back those creditors you are a cheat...not worthy of that pedestal. I also disagreed with all of his Apprentice winners and just watched it for the glimpses of his daughter...


----------



## dingybigfoot

Trumps dialogue and lack of a filter will definitely cause his PR people fits if he wins. Looks like the "Trump Train" has gained momentum though. I saw a clip the other day where they had some American Superstar athletes guessing from a set of pictures who our Prime Minister was. None of them picked Trudeau from the photo line up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus;2132374 said:


> I have a different view on politics. I don't believe anyone who has declared bankruptcy should be allowed to run. I know, there's the argument that they aren't afraid to take risks... but the way I see it, when someone declares bankruptcy they shed their burdens of creditors and on down the line. if you are one of those like Trump who built yourself back up (4 times) from that without paying back those creditors you are a cheat...not worthy of that pedestal. I also disagreed with all of his Apprentice winners and just watched it for the glimpses of his daughter...


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up

Not to mention, the things he has said about women are disgusting. Whether in jest or not, he's a pig. Talking about sleeping with this woman or that woman, is inappropriate at best.

Talking about getting away with shooting someone in Times Square, whether in jest or not, is NOT someone I can look up to.

I could go on, but you get the idea.


----------



## dycproperties

Road speed is around 12mph which is about the same as the wacker was. I find the Kubota a lot easier to operate for less experienced operators(side walk guy). Also to box blade on the back leaves almost no hand shovelling. We will likely use it for snow only I looked at a sweeper to use it on sweeping lots but I couldn't justify $5000 for it as I have a couple other sweepers. I really thought hard on the width because we have a lot of 4ft walkways but with the r4 industrial tires it has worked out perfect the extra couple inches haven't been an issue at all.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes;2132401 said:


> I could go on, but you get the idea.


I get the idea - but what's the alternative? Cruz is probably closer to my personal ideals, but he's been part of the problem (senator). Unless he can really make the sweeping changes he says. And Kasich - well he's a dem anyways.

What I think is interesting is that more and more I hear Canadians discussing this, and you may wonder "Why? They dont' get to vote." But I think we recognize the need for your nation to get this election right. If Hillary wins, I'm very afraid of the consequences. It may not be total anarchy or destruction on Nov. 9, but by the time 2020 rolls around, I'm fearful of the state of your country and ours. The impact is direct to us, and I'd like to think no one is willing to give up that easily.

We already have a failed leader here with $100 billion dollar in new debt over the next 3 years with no plan to pay it back - remember our economy is a quarter the size in GDP, but we have a debt rate of 85% of GDP. USA is somewhere around 70%. I'm pretty sure that we can't go to 100% - or can we Justin?


----------



## redclifford

I'm not for or against Trump, but he's been able to make himself a billionaire 4 times so far....

I don't know anyone that has done it once


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sounds like all the people you know have a conscience about paying their creditors... if he treats other peoples money this way imagine how he'll treat taxpayer money. I get that theyre all the same...just saying.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;2132513 said:


> Sounds like all the people you know have a conscience about paying their creditors... if he treats other peoples money this way imagine how he'll treat taxpayer money. I get that theyre all the same...just saying.


Like Dave said above what's the alternative. Something has to change so I think rolling the dice and taking the chance is the best choice.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

http://www.constitutionparty.com/


----------



## potskie

Mr.Markus;2132513 said:


> Sounds like all the people you know have a conscience about paying their creditors... if he treats other peoples money this way imagine how he'll treat taxpayer money. I get that theyre all the same...just saying.


I look at it more as he made enough mistakes to have some real experience.


----------



## greywynd

On a brighter note TWN is still calling for 5-10 here tomorrow.


----------



## edgeair

HUGE downgrade here last night for both WN and EC. Went from 20 cm to 2-4 on WN and nothing today on EC and 5-10 overnight. Accuweather is a bit behind but I expect it to change soon.


----------



## edgeair

Mark Oomkes;2132287 said:


> What's the top speed?
> 
> Trump scares the crap out of me. He's a blustering blowhard. I like what he has to say, but I don't think he truly believes what he says.


About 18kmh. We run ours all over town on the roads no problem. They are a great little package for a (relatively) economical sidewalk machine.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

dycproperties;2132462 said:


> Road speed is around 12mph which is about the same as the wacker was. I find the Kubota a lot easier to operate for less experienced operators(side walk guy). Also to box blade on the back leaves almost no hand shovelling. We will likely use it for snow only I looked at a sweeper to use it on sweeping lots but I couldn't justify $5000 for it as I have a couple other sweepers. I really thought hard on the width because we have a lot of 4ft walkways but with the r4 industrial tires it has worked out perfect the extra couple inches haven't been an issue at all.





edgeair;2132690 said:


> About 18kmh. We run ours all over town on the roads no problem. They are a great little package for a (relatively) economical sidewalk machine.


Hmmm, a little too slow for what I'm contemplating. Better than my 1025 at 9 MPH\15KMH, but I need something a little faster.

The 2 downfalls of my Deere: non-factory cab and slow travel speed.


----------



## SHAWZER

Some people will use up their extra salt after this event blows through .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

potskie;2132674 said:


> I look at it more as he made enough mistakes to have some real experience.


Once I can understand, maybe even twice. 4 times leads me to believe he makes bad choices, not experience.

Then add to it that he welched on his commitments.


----------



## redclifford

I'll second the b2650, great machine. Had a b3030 before this one which was also good but I guess the new models have a bunch of issues during winter/cold season


----------



## Hysert

They seem fairly sure we're getting freezing rain tonight? One last salt run to finish the year???


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have a b3000 and we like it.
The part I dont really like is the hla v blade. Leaves a skim in the middle here and there as it moves along. I had better scrape with a straight blade.
I tried a rubber flap over the front which helped a bit.


----------



## JD Dave

SHAWZER;2132701 said:


> Some people will use up their extra salt after this event blows through .


The bigger question is should we order more salt.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave;2132761 said:


> The bigger question is should we order more salt.


Got a load yesterday. Hoping it does a little something.


----------



## SHAWZER

JD Dave;2132761 said:


> The bigger question is should we order more salt.


 Half Load in some places throw another wrench into the cogs ......


----------



## Hysert

There's definitely alot still sitting on the docks in Hamilton along the Qew! Would it be cheaper to get this time of year?


----------



## schrader

By the looks of the long range this might not be the last time out, never had to order salt this late in the year before.


----------



## JD Dave

Hysert;2132794 said:


> There's definitely alot still sitting on the docks in Hamilton along the Qew! Would it be cheaper to get this time of year?


It's the same price when buying direct usually. I ordered another trailer load. We have about 200 ton left but I don't have a good feeling about this storm and I'd rather be safe then sorry. Plus for us down here it could be our last kick at the can for the customers to
Remember.


----------



## JD Dave

SHAWZER;2132789 said:


> Half Load in some places throw another wrench into the cogs ......


The good thing is our salt shed is on a full load road.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;2132831 said:


> It's the same price when buying direct usually. I ordered another trailer load. We have about 200 ton left but I don't have a good feeling about this storm and I'd rather be safe then sorry. Plus for us down here it could be our last kick at the can for the customers to
> Remember.


Salt goes up every year and generally business accounts don't make interest. You either order it now and save a few dollars or order it in October, not like you're sitting on it for 12 months. I sat on 200 tonnes all summer, worked out ok, salt went up 6% this year.


----------



## Grassman09

Hysert;2132794 said:


> There's definitely alot still sitting on the docks in Hamilton along the Qew! Would it be cheaper to get this time of year?


Draglam may give you a deal. But usually they try and push a few 100 tonnes on me late summer.


----------



## redclifford

Lol draglam giving deals


----------



## CGM Inc.

redclifford;2132889 said:


> Lol draglam giving deals


 if you buy enough everyone does. I ordered at "regular" price today.


----------



## Hysert

Ice pellets for the last 2 hrs up the escarpment! Loaded salt up!! I'm thinking it's gonna be a long night


----------



## DeVries

CGM Inc.;2132890 said:


> if you buy enough everyone does. I ordered at "regular" price today.


Thought you had moved away 

Its back and forth here, escarpment ridge has ice pellets on the mulch and lawns but along the QEW is fine so far. Still pre salted a few just in case.


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;2133058 said:


> Thought you had moved away
> 
> Its back and forth here, escarpment ridge has ice pellets on the mulch and lawns but along the QEW is fine so far. Still pre salted a few just in case.


Thought that was you.... just finished are first run.... reload


----------



## JD Dave

Draglam isnt really buying direct as they don't own a mine. That being said I can buy cheaper through Them then Cargill or Canadian. I just like spreading my business around so when things get tight.


----------



## SHAWZER

Good timing on the snow tonight to start soon but not the freezing rain all day tomorrow .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Radar looks pretty active but nothing happening near me


----------



## Triple L

Freezing rain has started here, probably head out around 3 and start jamming the salt to er


----------



## edgeair

Would like to jam the salt to er here too. They are still calling for 10 cms of snow here by morning though so holding off for a bit. There's a fast moving blob on radar hitting the Sarnia area now, heading this way. Hopefully it stays as rain. We have about 1-2 cms on the ground now.


----------



## SHAWZER

Light snow here now , 1-2 cm on higher ground . Freezing rain might miss us here .


----------



## Hysert

Started at 330.. up the hill everything was ice but the roads I was on?? Got half way thru and it's absolutely pour rain... sitting waiting.....


----------



## DeVries

Trees have ice on them but I think the ground is warm enough to keep things from freezing up.


----------



## redclifford

It's raining good here,


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;2133318 said:


> Trees have ice on them but I think the ground is warm enough to keep things from freezing up.


Im at Durham rd.. have a coffee bud it's fine down here


----------



## edgeair

Starting to slush off here on its own and now it has just started to drizzle but doesn't appear to be sticking. So much for the 20 cm they had us for, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Hysert

Wow. Up the escarpment is ice except for pavement? Still pouring rain.. just checked the MTO cameras you guys north are getting hammered.. stay safe guys


----------



## redclifford

Nothing freezing here, lots of rain. Great day to be a duck


----------



## ff1221

edgeair;2133321 said:


> Starting to slush off here on its own and now it has just started to drizzle but doesn't appear to be sticking. So much for the 20 cm they had us for, but I'm not complaining.


I was going to say be careful what you say. Most of my lots melted off by the time I finished shoveling walks, done and home! Now I can try and sleep since last night was a write off!


----------



## GMC Driver

Sent the salt shakers out this morning. Not totally needed, but sometimes optics are just as important. Freezing rain warning all day yesterday, all over the news, and could be the last event. So better of to make our presence than ignore it.

Still dont hear Rita MacNeil....


----------



## Hysert

GMC Driver;2133374 said:


> Sent the salt shakers out this morning. Not totally needed, but sometimes optics are just as important. Freezing rain warning all day yesterday, all over the news, and could be the last event. So better of to make our presence than ignore it.
> 
> Still dont hear Rita MacNeil....


Lmfao!!! Rita...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Solid ice rain here, a good inch of ice on anthing untreated and still raining at -2. I keep hearing Jons voice "C'mon temps." Did my salt run 3 times, maybe another touch up at noon. Some guys are plowing it off but it just ices over again anyway, my theory is to start a brine and keep it that way, make some room in the shed for equipment...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yep! I must have been yelling loud! Come on temps!!!! This just sucks in every way


----------



## dingybigfoot

"Come On Spring!!" *Jon voice* Lol..lol.
That storm sucked. Radar is showing some more freezing rain in Scarbs.


----------



## dingybigfoot

It's humoring that all of us in this forum know Jon's voice. Some Obi Wan Kenobi type Jedi ****!! Lol..lol


----------



## schrader

Absolute mess here, ice pellets for 8 hours then pouring rain at -1. there some places with 3" of ice thats going to be fun to melt,


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The calls are starting again!!!


----------



## DeVries

Feel for you guys. We have only ice on trees, lawns and metal railings nothing is sticking to the walks or roads.

It is 12 degrees in Windsor already so the warm up isn't too far off.


----------



## schrader

If the ice didn't snap the tree limbs off the wind sure will, think it will take a week to clean up all the tree debris.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Man, driving around anything north of the 401 last night and it was still like we barely salted, or if it was a membrain, half inch of ice


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;2133557 said:


> Feel for you guys. We have only ice on trees, lawns and metal railings nothing is sticking to the walks or roads.
> 
> It is 12 degrees in Windsor already so the warm up isn't too far off.


Where is that warm air you said was gonna be here soon?

It was supposed to be +4 in the am they canceled the freezing rain warning for us just after 12am however the temps dropped to -1 and now its -2 and things are melting a little.

Calling for +7 today don't see that happening. Most likely have to check to see if any puddles or run off from the ice we plowed off yesterday will freeze tonite.


----------



## SHAWZER

Finally all caught up after that messy storm . Glad a lot of places were closed yesterday . Bring on the sunshine .


----------



## cet

Long term forecast says snow the first week of April. :angry:


----------



## schrader

I just refuse to believe it, winter is done or at least i hope. Got lots of tree braces to clean up next week.


----------



## edgeair

Accuweather is forecasting a polar vortex thing for April 2 and onward for most of that week. They say 20-30 F below seasonal. 

This seems to be reflected by TWN with their long range showing minus temps and snow....


----------



## Hysert

Had a guy stop by yesterday from Woodbridge area, must have had 2 inch of ice on the cap of his truck!! Must have been crazy for you guys up there!!! 

Pulling my large salter this aft!! F it.. gonna leave the small one on the pickup just incase.. but I think we're done down here........


----------



## redclifford

I'm not so sure we're done yet, leaving my salters on for a little bit. Wouldn't mind a couple more salts


----------



## DeVries

If you look at the last storm the only thing that had ice on it were the trees, signs, etc. The ground was warm enough to melt the freezing rain even though it was minus 2. The next two weeks are warmish, even if we get snow the ground is warm enough it wont stick unless it snows so fast the melting can't keep up. That being said we will keep all tractors on site till the 15th and most salters on just in case.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...old-into-midwest-east-us-early-april/56265180


----------



## schrader

OK I looked at the long range an now Im depressed again, at this rate we might be doing spring clean up in May.


----------



## Hysert

I'm with you Allard!! Pavement is warm. Worst case 15 mins and it's back on! Gotta get some work done this week before the next qwacking session starts.. hope to start cleanups first week of April???


----------



## Mr.Markus

Missed you guys...power came back 5 min ago, been out for 48hrs. Chipper is going to get a lot of work this spring. That storm was hard on everybody here, surprisingly good traction for the amount of ice on the roads.


----------



## SHAWZER

Hope you have a wood stove for heat . Thought you were just sleeping for 12 hours .....


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have 2 propane fireplaces, 1 upstairs and 1 downstairs and they keep it toasty, we cook food and heat water on the barbecue (also hooked into the main propane) and I have a wonderful wife, who when she noticed the power flickering filled all the water jugs, camping jugs and bathtub(to flush toilets with.) We both grew up in the country and are awaiting the zombie apocalypse...


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;2133960 said:


> I have 2 propane fireplaces, 1 upstairs and 1 downstairs and they keep it toasty, we cook food and heat water on the barbecue (also hooked into the main propane) and I have a wonderful wife, who when she noticed the power flickering filled all the water jugs, camping jugs and bathtub(to flush toilets with.) We both grew up in the country and are awaiting the zombie apocalypse...


Haha... it's coming! I had to save are new neighbors 3000sf home when are power went out this week.. no backup for there sump pump??? By the time I got there with the genny they were a 1/2 inch from flooding


----------



## SHAWZER

I am a country guy too . Wood stove downstairs , propane upstairs , battery backup on sump pump . Generator inside my shop wired to run essentials in the house . Nice to watch tv and computer when everything is black .


----------



## Grassman09

SHAWZER;2133971 said:


> I am a country guy too . Wood stove downstairs , propane upstairs , battery backup on sump pump . Generator inside my shop wired to run essentials in the house . Nice to watch tv and computer when everything is black .


No need to go and flick light switch off. Mamma nature took care of that for ya.


----------



## DeVries

Mark Oomkes;2133853 said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...old-into-midwest-east-us-early-april/56265180


Don't like Accuweather at all. They seem to be the worst forecast out there as far as accuracy goes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries;2134008 said:


> Don't like Accuweather at all. They seem to be the worst forecast out there as far as accuracy goes.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/713931066655051777


----------



## cet

schrader;2133899 said:


> OK I looked at the long range an now Im depressed again, at this rate we might be doing spring clean up in May.


Have a look again this morning, that should put a smile back on your face. I'm sure it will change a few more times yet.

Not power at the shop. Mom and dad have furnace, tv, fridge, couple of lights and an extension cord hanging in the kitchen for a kettle or toast or small appliance. Can't get them to leave.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Now you know how they felt back in the 60's when you were in school...


----------



## cet

They were suppose to be at my sisters. I showed up yesterday and the house was 47. The problem is the hydro got pulled from the house and it is our responsibility to fix it and we can't even get through to get a permit, then ESA inspection then call hydro1 to turn it on. I'm happy the overnight tonight is +7. We're thinking Tuesday or Wednesday before power.


----------



## Mr.Markus

That sucks, lots of different County rigs out here helping out....they seem to have a good handle on things. The sun yesterday afternoon started the avalanche of ice from the trees so it looks all back to normal but I'm sure there are still stories like yours...


----------



## SHAWZER

I guess this rain is all right , don't have to plow it . Would not want to be still without power watching water in sump pump getting higher .


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Wow, storms never wake me, but that was some good thunder last night.


----------



## Mr.Markus

So winter is over guys...Jon is sleeping through the night. Pack it up...


----------



## schrader

Calling for snow squalls all weekend here, guess its not over for us yet.


----------



## SHAWZER

This rain is now suppose to change to moderate snow around noon today .


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Am I now the fat guy?


----------



## ff1221

Snowing here currently, big ol fat wet flakes!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;2134220 said:


> Am I now the fat guy?


Can you sing acapella...?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

When I was twelve


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;2134220 said:


> Am I now the fat guy?


I didn't know you had lost the title.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;2134273 said:


> I didn't know you had lost the title.


Someone's pretty chipper on Easter Sunday. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

I guess even Jesus missed a day due to the resurrection...

It's Monday Dave...


----------



## Hysert

It's ok Dave.. with March break and good Friday/easter Monday holidays for the kids I don't know what day it is either.. lol..


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2134277 said:


> I guess even Jesus missed a day due to the resurrection...
> 
> It's Monday Dave...


Now that's funny.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I had to laugh, down ten pounds asses!


----------



## JD Dave

cet;2134305 said:


> Now that's funny.


It was pretty funny. I'm im Florida so everyday seems the same. On another note I think you great Jon. Not sure why these guys need to be so mean. I've learned just to not say anything unless it's something positive.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ha! Liar!!!!


----------



## dingybigfoot

I'm liking these clear blue skies and sunshine. Feels good.


----------



## Hysert

That's forsure... I was playing in the mud


----------



## Triple L

Lovely spring clean-ups, my most favorite time of year hehehe


----------



## schrader

We are atleast two weeks away from clean ups. With the 50mm of rain we had yesterday you can't even walk on the ground, still tons of snow piles left and they are calling for more this weekend. Getting tired of waiting for spring would love to get going with things.


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN says only 1 cm for Saturday and Sunday. We can handle that .....


----------



## schrader

its the 50k wind out of the north that makes me nervous. Come on spring!!!


----------



## SHAWZER

Guy I know has a Toro 721 E , single stage blower and engine stated knocking . Still under 2 years old so warranty should cover it . Anyone else have or heard of engine problems ?


----------



## Hysert

TWN is now saying 10-15 on Monday 2-4 Thursday... April fools... mite just be putting the salter back on??? Lmao


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;2134776 said:


> Guy I know has a Toro 721 E , single stage blower and engine stated knocking . Still under 2 years old so warranty should cover it . Anyone else have or heard of engine problems ?


Never had any issues with any of mine, maybe ran low or out of oil.


----------



## SHAWZER

He is real picky about checking and changing oil . Only lightly used a few times .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Im curious as to what TWN thinks heavy rain is...doesn't seem that light to me.


----------



## Jaynen

SHAWZER;2134776 said:


> Guy I know has a Toro 721 E , single stage blower and engine stated knocking . Still under 2 years old so warranty should cover it . Anyone else have or heard of engine problems ?


We beat the crap outta ours for about 4 years now. Seems like they are starting to loose compression now but still go. Awesome little blowers.


----------



## SHAWZER

It seems the nuts backed off on the connecting rod which scored the crank and rod . Little blower was hardly used . Maybe 1 in a million ? ..........


----------



## edgeair

What's accuweather smoking this morning. They think we will see 8-12" Sunday through Monday.


----------



## Hysert

Lol.. polar vortex!!! Hide your women and children... I put the salter back on??? Hook, line, sinker??


----------



## schrader

Im sure we will get some snow, how much who knows. What pisses me off is they are calling for more next weekend too, is this winter ever going to end.


----------



## DeVries

Minus 13 Monday night, yikes. I'm still thinking whatever comes will melt.

Hope so, we are back in Huntsville Tuesday to try and finish up a job.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I just read that all 2011-12.5 f350 ford diesels are being offered a buy back from ford for a lemon law type agreement for faulty engine components causing fire.

anyone who has one is elegible for a buy back from ford for full purchase price towards a new ford. 

thats crazy.


----------



## schrader

Ha Ha April fools.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;2135344 said:


> Ha Ha April fools.


Ya figured I would get ppm going at least 
Kinda quiet here

I was going to nail a sold sign up on my house see how my wife liked that but I thought it might give her ideas and then I would be broke


----------



## schrader

Not hard to go broke buying real estate the prices around here are crazy high.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Bud, I actually looked it up! Haha. Got me


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

After you probably delt 13 trucks 
Hahaha


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I was thinking of buying them back, got 10-15 for most of them at 160k


----------



## SHAWZER

Blower update , brand new engine being sent up from Toro - land for the 721 single stage . Somebody stands behind their machines ....Thumbs Up


----------



## schrader

Nice, not to often they just replace the whole engine.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;2135363 said:


> Ya figured I would get ppm going at least
> Kinda quiet here
> 
> I was going to nail a sold sign up on my house see how my wife liked that but I thought it might give her ideas and then I would be broke


I'm a fool every day of the year...todays my day off.


----------



## schrader

Snow squall watch on the 2nd of April seriously this water just keeps on giving.


----------



## ff1221

Ground is holding the heat so far, even the grass and gravel. Shed has about an inch of snow on it and it's partly sunny so hoping the ground temps stay up for the 5-10cm they are calling for tomorrow!


----------



## Mr.Markus

The grass and roofs have a frost on it here from the dusting this morning, but gravel and pavement are clear. Gonna take the blower off today and put the chipper on, chip some brush I been hauling in or maybe just burn it. That'll make it snow...


----------



## ff1221

Took the blower off the wife's tractor last week to split wood, tractor is still sitting on trailer. Not sure whether tho leave the splitter on and laugh in the face of mother nature or fall in line and put the blower back on. Driveway contracts ended Thursday so I'm pretty hesitant to put it back on!


----------



## SHAWZER

Kind of funny how some people think winter just ends on April 1st .........


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I pulled all my sidewalk salt boxes as they were empty and getting garbage put in them so maybe im the cause 

Got the verbal on an extension of a contract I have. They added some pavement so we are redoing the paperwork and making it 5 years
I think I am going to sell some machines and do some upgrades for next season
Try and axe some tax


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC;2135479 said:


> I pulled all my sidewalk salt boxes as they were empty and getting garbage put in them so maybe im the cause
> 
> Got the verbal on an extension of a contract I have. They added some pavement so we are redoing the paperwork and making it 5 years
> I think I am going to sell some machines and do some upgrades for next season
> Try and axe some tax


The juggling act to beat the taxman, new toys and plenty of debt!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I like toys but I hate debt worse, I prefer to pay them their due and make do with what I have. It is nice to upgrade once in a while but I know guys who are a little extreme about it. Nothing like having a paid off piece making you money with a little maintenance that it all needs anyway....


----------



## dingybigfoot

Ground temps should keep this little last blast of winter in check Sunday night.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;2135367 said:


> Bud, I actually looked it up! Haha. Got me


Dean got me also. I was guessing they paid by the lb to buy them back.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;2135479 said:


> I pulled all my sidewalk salt boxes as they were empty and getting garbage put in them so maybe im the cause
> 
> Got the verbal on an extension of a contract I have. They added some pavement so we are redoing the paperwork and making it 5 years
> I think I am going to sell some machines and do some upgrades for next season
> Try and axe some tax


As you guys know I never pull out early. Our salt boxes are still pretty much full and they're a pain to empty but I like the insurance. I ordered another trailer load of salt on Friday so I did my part to try and stop it from snowing.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

No wonder you never get a full pull with that truck of yours 
Atleast your learning 
LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ff1221;2135480 said:


> The juggling act to beat the taxman, new toys and plenty of debt!


Im pretty good with debt but I think when the doller gets back closer to 10 points that cash will buy some really good deals
I have my eyes on some more property so Im still planning what I am going to do

We have a few bigger quotes out right now for grass and gardens


----------



## Triple L

Spend it or send it.... even better if you can upgrade to new equipment with cash and not take on any debt, makes the new machines that much nicer cause everything is a pos until it's paid for in my opinion lol


----------



## cet

Even people in the 50% tax bracket(farmers) are spending 50% profit to upgrade. Not a good reason to buy new.


----------



## Hysert

We just had a band rip thru.. lawns are covered... boohoo


----------



## schrader

we got 2" this afternoon heavy wet snow, this storm looks huge on the radar.


----------



## cet

schrader;2135577 said:


> we got 2" this afternoon heavy wet snow, this storm looks huge on the radar.


Any of that melt?
I brought your old truck home tonight just in case I have to salt.
Driving range opened at the golf course today, LOL


----------



## schrader

It did melt eventually but it took a while on some of the walks. Don't think much will let tonight with the cold winds.


----------



## Hysert

Temps are dropping to -5 (-13)... think I'm gonna do a few 24hr places.. tmr mite be a different story.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Some more freezing rain warnings....weeeee!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Last nights wet flurries sure made for a great run this morning.

Last week I graded up the yard and tidied up my salt pile with my sunglasses on and my prescription on my hat, I lost the prescription somewhere in that hour, hunted the yard for an hour no luck, took the first bucket from the salt pile this morning and there they were in the pile, little salt dusty but no worse for wear.Thumbs Up


----------



## SHAWZER

Had to read your post 3 times , you sure you not on some other prescription ? .......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

High winds here 
Hardly a puddle to even salt


----------



## cet

Pure white at my house.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Twn 1-3cm enviro 5-10cm here for tonight

I have a bad feeling and think we will get a full plow


----------



## schrader

About 2" here hard to tell because the 80k winds blew it all over the place. More snow toady and tonight, tuesday night and possibly the weekend.


----------



## Hysert

We got 2 inch on everything but the pavement, good thing I salted the wet spots froze?? TWN is at 15-20 for us...


----------



## edgeair

SHAWZER;2135478 said:


> Kind of funny how some people think winter just ends on April 1st .........


Yeah I know. Whats even better is that I had a winter only employee (for snow) tell me about 10 days ago that he didn't have to be available anymore (when I contacted him to make sure he was available for an upcoming storm) for snow removal (despite his agreement).

His reason - get this - "Its the first day of spring."

Bare pavement here for the most part thanks to the 80kmh winds last night. Might have been an inch of snow yesterday and last night. Heard some snow pellets pounding on the windows in the early morning.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER;2135656 said:


> Had to read your post 3 times , you sure you not on some other prescription ? .......


Anti-inflammatories for my head....


----------



## ff1221

Few little piles in the corners, maybe got a cm overnight and thats where it all blew. Sunny out currently but according to the 3 weather warnings currently in effect we are supposed to get something!


----------



## Hysert

Sunny clear skies??? Calm before the storm I guess!!! Fueled machines and loaded trucks.. really not in the mood for this one!! A least there's a good F1 race on


----------



## Triple L

29 degrees and sunny right now in Atlantis, Bahamas... I'll take the heat for this storm. I fly away and look what happens, oh well it's nice knowing I got a great crew back home that can take care of everything while I'm gone...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

TWN is UPGRADING the snowfall amount for this one. I have been looking for the downgrade but it doesn't look like it. Surprised they didn't sensationalize it a bit more.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;2135717 said:


> 29 degrees and sunny right now in Atlantis, Bahamas... I'll take the heat for this storm. I fly away and look what happens, oh well it's nice knowing I got a great crew back home that can take care of everything while I'm gone...


I could not do that


----------



## cet

Triple L;2135717 said:


> 29 degrees and sunny right now in Atlantis, Bahamas... I'll take the heat for this storm. I fly away and look what happens, oh well it's nice knowing I got a great crew back home that can take care of everything while I'm gone...


You're are worse then the guys that take their winter tires off.


----------



## redclifford

I usually go on a cruise every April, my old man took my place this year. Definitely going to miss him on this storm. When I was at Atlantis we rented a couple of seadoos and checked out the scenery,"paradise island " is something else 

Have a blast Chad , great to hear you have a good crew and are able to get away.

Might need to order another load of salt if this forecast is correct...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Can`t even see across the road here, I was just in Kitchiner and boy are they getting it worse than us...looks like a record snowfall event....

I saw that ad on Trip advisor Chad, almost sent my wife...https://www.tripadvisor.ca/ShowUser...mas-Nassau_New_Providence_Island_Bahamas.html


----------



## Triple L

According to some having a real business means a profit margin of 10-12% and I don't run a "real" business because I do a lot of the work most of the time... well I figure I'm across the world in a record snowfall and have pretty much 0 worries... maybe some people are just jealous and wish they didn't have a "real" business anymore either and actually kept more then pennies on the dollar LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Chad do you use a wheel barrow or a mt52 to carry around your balls cause they sure are getting big these days.

:laughing:

I have a hard enough time worrying about the other town and the crew out there let alone being away. I would worry, and want to know how it was going rather then not knowing. In a small town also my customers would know I was away and I dont know how that would be taken

Nice Markus!


----------



## chachi1984

the radar looks like it will pass around 11;30 -12


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;2135785 said:


> . I would worry, and want to know how it was going rather then not knowing. In a small town also my customers would know I was away and I dont know how that would be taken
> 
> Nice Markus!


I have unlimited WiFi on the boat and texting dean, I know exactly what's going on


----------



## edgeair

Triple L;2135790 said:


> I have unlimited WiFi on the boat and texting dean, I know exactly what's going on


Sounds like you're ruining your own fun by worrying about it and being plugged in while away.


----------



## schrader

I would love to get away but I know the weather would screw me and I would just worry anyway so I staying here till the weather breaks. I have laser eye surgery planned for this Friday and Im already stressed out about the weather trying to line up some extra help. Im seriously considering ordering salt tomorrow that is if I can get some.


----------



## Hysert

schrader;2135798 said:


> I would love to get away but I know the weather would screw me and I would just worry anyway so I staying here till the weather breaks. I have laser eye surgery planned for this Friday and Im already stressed out about the weather trying to line up some extra help. Im seriously considering ordering salt tomorrow that is if I can get some.


Goodluck partner... you got more balls then me.. lasers and eyes just don't sound right to me.. lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

When my wife plans something I tell her not to tell me till the day before cause the min she writes something in the family calender they issue a special weather statement 

Her bday was the last ice storm


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Looking like all the heavy snow will pass around 3-4 am. At least that gives some time to make it nice for the morning.


----------



## chachi1984

roads are just wet here in Burlington as of now


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;2135790 said:


> I have unlimited WiFi on the boat and texting dean, I know exactly what's going on


Just remember it hurts when you get knocked off that high horse.


----------



## SHAWZER

Blame some of this snow on me , I hung winter boot insoles up by the wood stove facing the wrong way ..............


----------



## schrader

Ordered another load of salt this morning hope that scares away the rest of this winter, come on spring


----------



## Mr.Markus

That was a good push to sell some gravel driveway grading this spring...


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;2136018 said:


> That was a good push to sell some gravel driveway grading this spring...


You'd think your crew would be more experienced then that. We did a little landscaping also.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's that time of year where all the good guys are away on vacation...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the 550 let me down, wouldn't start. Not getting fuel. No sign of any issue,
sat for a week and now no start. I don't monkey with stuff I just go to the next machine so Used the spare this am and going to look at it later today.

You really notice how productive your salter is when you have to use a 1.25 yard and make many trips. 

Blew a hose on a tractor. Had a spare at home premade Thumbs Up

One of my guys was out for this storm, as he was getting his wisdom teeth pulled. 

could use a


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;2136023 said:


> the 550 let me down, wouldn't start. Not getting fuel. No sign of any issue,
> sat for a week and now no start. I don't monkey with stuff I just go to the next machine so Used the spare this am and going to look at it later today.
> 
> You really notice how productive your salter is when you have to use a 1.25 yard and make many trips.
> 
> Blew a hose on a tractor. Had a spare at home premade Thumbs Up
> 
> One of my guys was out for this storm, as he was getting his wisdom teeth pulled.
> 
> could use a


I'll buy next time you're passing through Trenton. 

Where do you guys find information on snowfall events an amounts? Guessing it's an Environment Canada thing somewhere, anyone have any links?


----------



## SHAWZER

Sunshine and Beer . Pretending its summertime ....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;2136031 said:


> I'll buy next time you're passing through Trenton.
> 
> Where do you guys find information on snowfall events an amounts? Guessing it's an Environment Canada thing somewhere, anyone have any links?


http://climate.weather.gc.ca/advanceSearch/searchHistoricData_e.html


----------



## Hysert

Anyone interested in a snow Contract in Milton? Needs to be quoted by weeks end!! Quote would be for a "all in" Plowing/salting and requires about 4-5 salt boxes... PM me


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;2136023 said:


> the 550 let me down, wouldn't start. Not getting fuel. No sign of any issue,
> sat for a week and now no start. I don't monkey with stuff I just go to the next machine so Used the spare this am and going to look at it later today.
> 
> You really notice how productive your salter is when you have to use a 1.25 yard and make many trips.
> 
> Blew a hose on a tractor. Had a spare at home premade Thumbs Up
> 
> One of my guys was out for this storm, as he was getting his wisdom teeth pulled.
> 
> could use a


What year is the 550?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave;2136096 said:


> What year is the 550?


Gotta be a 6.0.


----------



## schrader

It is but thats better than a 6.4


----------



## GMC Driver

Now that we got that out of the way, hopefully this next week isn't too bad. Then the temps will hit 70 next week, and everyone on the week of the 18th will want their lawn cut.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver;2136123 said:


> Now that we got that out of the way, hopefully this next week isn't too bad. Then the temps will hit 70 next week, and everyone on the week of the 18th will want their lawn cut.


Sounds aboot right.


----------



## dingybigfoot

And clean ups into May.


----------



## JD Dave

schrader;2135992 said:


> Ordered another load of salt this morning hope that scares away the rest of this winter, come on spring


I ordered 2 trailer loads so it should be done for sure.


----------



## Hysert

dingybigfoot;2136130 said:


> And clean ups into May.


Im hopen today's full day of sun will melt most areas off and we start tmr???


----------



## DeVries

I went up north yesterday, took 5.5 hours what usually takes 3. Two guys on the north bound 400 were being idiots. They kept weaving in and out of traffic even though we were almost stopped.
Got to the Holland marsh and they are side by side when all of a sudden I see the one guy throw a pipe wrench at the other vehicle. After a few km's the one car was backwards in the ditch, at some point with the road conditions I knew this was going to happen. Some people just need to take a deep breath and calm down.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I wish you had picked up my pipe wrench, I regretted throwing it, it was a good quality one ...


----------



## SHAWZER

Wow , temperature really went up quick . Nice , ......Oh and I hope you find your pipe wrench .


----------



## DeVries

Its in the ditch somewhere I suppose. freaked me out, I was imagining it getting run over, going airborne and ending up in someones lap or worse it killing someone.


----------



## cet

DeVries;2136298 said:


> Its in the ditch somewhere I suppose. freaked me out, I was imagining it getting run over, going airborne and ending up in someones lap or worse it killing someone.


They really shouldn't let women drive.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;2136117 said:


> It is but thats better than a 6.4


Its 2008 6.4 80000kms 
Garage queen


----------



## Mr.Markus

Did you figure it out, fuel pump..?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Just cranks and cranks 
wont even kick with a small spray of ether
Had it towed in last night they called saying the drained some fuel out and it smells like varsol there is a a white gunk in filter he also said he thinks the high pressure fuel pump / injector pump

I find that hard to believe 

It ran perfect and went to bed fine slept a few days and wont work 

I need to research


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus;2136228 said:


> I wish you had picked up my pipe wrench, I regretted throwing it, it was a good quality one ...


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:



cet;2136349 said:


> They really shouldn't let women drive.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:



MIDTOWNPC;2136378 said:


> Just cranks and cranks
> wont even kick with a small spray of ether
> Had it towed in last night they called saying the drained some fuel out and it smells like varsol there is a a white gunk in filter he also said he thinks the high pressure fuel pump / injector pump
> 
> I find that hard to believe
> 
> It ran perfect and went to bed fine slept a few days and wont work
> 
> I need to research


Ah, the good ole days of being paranoid about my Furds doing the same dang thing. Run fine one minute and totally dead the next. Or the next morning. That good ole low pressure oil which builds high pressure oil which fires the injectors and away they go. 18 different sensors and other BS that need to work just right for the stupid POSs to fire.

Man, I don't miss those days.

Sorry aboot the problem and good luck. 38K on the Cummings and not a runnability problem yet. It was like switching from Sprint to Verizon, I didn't know what quality cell service was like until we made the switch.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes;2136391 said:


> :
> 38K on the Cummings and not a runnability problem.


Is that USD...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

38,000 miles, not dollars. Or 63,000 km. 

My Ford 6.0s didn't quite break my bank, but they cut into profits in a big way. 

Original brakes too, never got more than 20,000 out of a set on the Furds. Now, if I could get some better life out of tyres.


----------



## Mr.Markus

That was one of my better dodge disses...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus;2136403 said:


> That was one of my better dodge disses...


Not if you had to explain it..............


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes;2136405 said:


> Not if you had to explain it..............


Only to dodge guys...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Huh????????


----------



## schrader

My 6.4 did the exact same thing, turned out to be the low pressure fuel pump. Been driving a 6.7 since early 2011 and they have been amazing ford definitely did something right.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

So storm or no storm tomorrow?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mark Oomkes;2136396 said:


> 38,000 miles, not dollars. Or 63,000 km.
> 
> My Ford 6.0s didn't quite break my bank, but they cut into profits in a big way.
> 
> Original brakes too, never got more than 20,000 out of a set on the Furds. Now, if I could get some better life out of tyres.


I am actually a big dodge guy Mark
I have owned I few 99,01,03,05,07,13 (from 07 to 13) I bought tractors instead, so Im learning, but this truck is the first ford I have ever owned. I am not knowledgable about them like I was the dodges but I will do some more research and then take it to a mechanic I trust.

I bought the truck because it has a hooklift on it and that has been pretty handy.

I have a 2013 2500 Ram Diesel. Mark did you buy a 2500/3500 or a 5500 Ram?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd;2136464 said:


> So storm or no storm tomorrow?


I think the residual salt will do the work for you.

You can go ahead and go away, book a trip, relax, borrow the tripleL highhorse, heck go to barret jackson i florida this weekend put your hand up a few times and wave to us on tv... lol Im sure we could cover for you. :laughing:


----------



## SHAWZER

Snow starting to accumulate on the pavement . Could be a long day if temps don't rise soon . Last snow of the season ?


----------



## Hysert

Big flakes here too... pavement just gave up, loading salt...


----------



## DeVries

It seems we've had more snow in April so far than March. Heading out here too don't feel to confident the temps will go up any time soon.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC;2136477 said:


> I am actually a big dodge guy Mark
> I have owned I few 99,01,03,05,07,13 (from 07 to 13) I bought tractors instead, so Im learning, but this truck is the first ford I have ever owned. I am not knowledgable about them like I was the dodges but I will do some more research and then take it to a mechanic I trust.
> 
> I bought the truck because it has a hooklift on it and that has been pretty handy.
> 
> I have a 2013 2500 Ram Diesel. Mark did you buy a 2500/3500 or a 5500 Ram?


Not trying to bust on you, but after the 6.0 debacle and crappy dealers, I've had it with new Fords. I still have a handful of 7.3s. I like the trucks better overall, but dealer support--or lack thereof--just wouldn't allow me to buy another Ford.

I bought a 2500 CC SB for my personal and plow vehicle. Long story, but my Ford burned in Vegas, had to have something because I had my fifth wheel out there too. Looked at Fords, drove through the Chebbie lot (just couldn't see myself driving one) and ended up with the RAM.

Depending on truck needs, I wouldn't hesitate a minute to buy another, 2500-5500. The cost for a diesel is hard to swallow, so I'm not sure I would get a Cummins in a pickup, but I most definitely would in a 5500.


----------



## edgeair

Just heard from a friend that the Kitchener area has 2 feet. Can anyone confirm? If so sucks to be them.


----------



## SHAWZER

I think someone is pulling your leg .


----------



## edgeair

SHAWZER;2136517 said:


> I think someone is pulling your leg .


 I did check my calendar to make sure we weren't looping on April 1. This guy is not normally the joking type either so it had me curious.


----------



## DeVries

Yes apparently they are getting hammered. There was a report on 680 news about a very heavy band moving east.


----------



## potskie

DeVries;2136524 said:


> Yes apparently they are getting hammered. There was a report on 680 news about a very heavy band moving east.


We had ~2cms maybe after residual salt did it's magic. Most things self cleared by 10:30.


----------



## potskie

Mark Oomkes;2136498 said:


> Depending on truck needs, I wouldn't hesitate a minute to buy another, 2500-5500. The cost for a diesel is hard to swallow, so I'm not sure I would get a Cummins in a pickup, but I most definitely would in a 5500.


I keep hearing and seeing a lot of guys switching to or swearing buy modern Rams. I almost went that way myself and may in the future but I'm totally staying away from diesel in anything smaller than a 550. Good friend of mine is down his diesel trucks today. In the course of a week he's had a 6.0 Powerstroke ( head gaskets, surprise surprise ) and a 6.6L Duramax ( DEF related) just call it quits and its for the second time this winter for both.
It's the repair bills that really turn me away. I can literally buy and have installed an RTR gas crate 6.2L motor for the cost of the head job on the 6.0.

Bonus is I didn't have to do any hand salting this morn, He borrowed my spare truck and sent his spare truck to do all our walks ( no salter in either truck) and I went and did all our lots Thumbs Up


----------



## DeVries

Think that was meant to give Chad a heart attack


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries;2136571 said:


> Think that was meant to give Chad a heart attack


Pffft, he's got unlimited wifi and texting, he has EVERYTHING under control. Thumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave

Mark Oomkes;2136572 said:


> Pffft, he's got unlimited wifi and texting, he has EVERYTHING under control. Thumbs Up


Could explain the text I got about me being grumpy after the horse post. I just can't believe he went away and left his retired dad to look after all that work. (Waiting on text from Chad now)


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave;2136577 said:


> Could explain the text I got about me being grumpy after the horse post. I just can't believe he went away and left his retired dad to look after all that work. (Waiting on text from Chad now)


What a guy.........guess he's "paid his dues".

Or it's just a lack of responsibility..........kids nowadays.

PS Nice he doesn't have my number. Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

1 degree from a real mess here the way it is raining...


----------



## Hysert

Congrats markus 5000 posts... u da man as the kids say


----------



## SHAWZER

Heavy , big wet snowflakes here . Not sure what's going to happen tonight .


----------



## Triple L

I'm a sucker for a duramax in the pickup but I agree I don't think I'll ever have a diesel even in a 550 I think I'd choose a 6.2 gas that will be available in the new '17...

Kinda why I chose a real medium duty truck this time around... don't worry dean, it's got air ride so I can still get on your level 

You guys are funny


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert;2136592 said:


> Congrats markus 5000 posts... u da man as the kids say


Guess I should stop wasting my life and write that book...:crying:


----------



## BlackIrish

Got 5" as of 6:30 pm still coming down hard.


----------



## Mr.Markus

5" in 17 minutes...!!!


----------



## schrader

Everything is starting to cover over here again, temps don't seem to want to go up?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Chad, when is the rest of the truck and box showing up? 

Was it delayed in transport?


----------



## cet

schrader;2136608 said:


> Everything is starting to cover over here again, temps don't seem to want to go up?


Niagara is only plus 2.


----------



## Hysert

cet;2136615 said:


> Niagara is only plus 2.


Are you down here Chris???


----------



## redclifford

Nothing here all day, glad I didn't pre salt ...ice pellets for 5 mins, rain and +7 tn


----------



## redclifford

Nice truck Chad , congrats


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hidontno Chad very well, but I'm sure it suits his needs for now....


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus;2136604 said:


> 5" in 17 minutes...!!!


 I count 13 minutes , but I have been drinking beer .....


----------



## cet

Hysert;2136616 said:


> Are you down here Chris???


No just trying to figure out if its warming up anywhere


----------



## JD Dave

Nice truck Chad. Maybe the new gas trucks get better mileage but our 2001 dually bought new in the fall of 2000 has a 6L gas motor and even with only using it as a dedicated salt truck it has around 150,000 Km on it and it sucks the gas back. It get the same mileage as our single axles 8mpg. Our new tandem gets around 7mpg. It's funny as the dually holds 3-4 ton, singles axles 7-8 and the tandem 12-13 ton. Just food for thought.


----------



## Grassman09

Triple L;2136597 said:


> I'm a sucker for a duramax in the pickup but I agree I don't think I'll ever have a diesel even in a 550 I think I'd choose a 6.2 gas that will be available in the new '17...
> 
> Kinda why I chose a real medium duty truck this time around... don't worry dean, it's got air ride so I can still get on your level
> 
> You guys are funny


Why no cab protector chad?

Here is the rig I needed the fleetguard filters for. We can haul the Skidsteer on the big trailer and still put 5 tonnes or so in the dump box. See how it handles the skid and mailbox pads next week. This weather is crap but at least its allowing time for the truck to get looked over maybe get the box re painted next week.

Not sure how I can run a hydraulic salter on it as the hydro for the box is off of the transmission.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Im looking at all these larger trucks and thinking although they are really nice i think 2 is better then 1 

I think I would rather 2 smaller salt trucks then 1 but i dont have summer work for a truck
All the power to you guys looks like the $ is rolling in.

Keep up the good work

The equipment dealers should be on the seasonal guys hard this year.


----------



## DeVries

Nice truck Dave


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Grassman09;2136637 said:


> Why no cab protector chad?
> 
> Here is the rig I needed the fleetguard filters for. We can haul the Skidsteer on the big trailer and still put 5 tonnes or so in the dump box. See how it handles the skid and mailbox pads next week. This weather is crap but at least its allowing time for the truck to get looked over maybe get the box re painted next week.
> 
> Not sure how I can run a hydraulic salter on it as the hydro for the box is off of the transmission.


What transmission is in it? Allison with a push button control?


----------



## JD Dave

Mark Oomkes;2136654 said:


> What transmission is in it? Allison with a push button control?


The 2500 series won't have constant flow and will only work when moving. A 3500 will work all the time. Both will work fine for spreading salt though. It's hard to say if his hydraulic pump is large enough to run a hydraulic salter but I'm guessing it most likely is. A new one is only in 5-$800 anyways.


----------



## Mr.Markus

We should have another gtg before the SHTF this spring...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;2136688 said:


> We should have another gtg before the SHTF this spring...


im in but if we plan something wont it snow again ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave;2136660 said:


> The 2500 series won't have constant flow and will only work when moving. A 3500 will work all the time. Both will work fine for spreading salt though. It's hard to say if his hydraulic pump is large enough to run a hydraulic salter but I'm guessing it most likely is. A new one is only in 5-$800 anyways.


That's why I was wondering, best setup in the world. Had one on my 750 that rusted away.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;2136689 said:


> im in but if we plan something wont it snow again ?


Don't you guys all have people for that, and Chad his Dad!!? Worst case scenario I don't make it and Dave has to dine and dash on the nachos...


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;2136688 said:


> We should have another gtg before the SHTF this spring...


We are in for that... gotta meet the famous Markus


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hysert;2136693 said:


> We are in for that... gotta meet the famous Markus


I'd like to meet him too. :laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That would be great! How is next week for everyone?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Famous?...LOL
I'm pretty disappointing in person. Early in the week is good for me, I already have stuff booked for the middle/end of the week rain/shine/snow.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;2136692 said:


> Don't you guys all have people for that, and Chad his Dad!!? Worst case scenario I don't make it and Dave has to dine and dash on the nachos...


You must really miss us since the gtg is your idea. I'm pretty flexible for next week. I wanted to start sweeping parking lots but now there's piles of snow everywhere.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;2136697 said:


> You must really miss us since the gtg is your idea. I'm pretty flexible for next week. I wanted to start sweeping parking lots but now there's piles of snow everywhere.


Need a break from town and the Bahamas isn't my thing...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That makes me said that a gtg is a vacation for you Markus! Life is too short!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I know lots of people who do without, everytime I've been away all I see is the marketing to get more out of me or the poverty the resorts don't want you to see while you're in paradise. I like what I do, my moods change as I get busier, just a lot of gossip in town this year that I need a break from...
Turn your frown upside down Jon, Im a pretty happy guy...


----------



## GMC Driver

GTG would be a good idea, as long it's OK to show up.

Was feeling a little left out @ March Break - I think we were the only ones still left in town. Did manage to squeeze a couple of day trips in down to the indoor pull in Harrisburg, but nowhere sunny and 75. In a few more weeks it will be here anyways, and then the cabin fever will be cured.

On the hunt for a cube van - something built in the last 5-7 years, preferably GM, preferably diesel. Even open to a W, or one of the 4cyl cabovers.

We're running 4 LML Duramaxes, and they haven't given us a bit of trouble yet. The DEF is not that big of a deal, just have to fill it once every 4-6 weeks. My 15 gets great mileage, and with EFI Live, the frequency of regen cycles has been extended to about evey 1500kms instead of 800-1000. FWIW, we wouldn't go back to gas in the pickups. The two '10s with 6.0 gassers are terrible on fuel, especially when loaded with salter and plow. The diesel pencils out when you consider the winter fuel usage.

For heavy work, the L8000's do the trick. Don't beat up on the smaller trucks, and they are very inexpensive to own/operate. The idea of a newer Pete 330 (nice truck Dave) or KW 370 is very appealing. For now, just gonna put a few $$ in my old Fords and keep them going - and they haul everything without too much trouble.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

jack astors on tuesday for 12:30?


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;2136730 said:


> jack astors on tuesday for 12:30?


Sounds good to me...


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;2136637 said:


> Why no cab protector chad?
> 
> Here is the rig I needed the fleetguard filters for. We can haul the Skidsteer on the big trailer and still put 5 tonnes or so in the dump box. See how it handles the skid and mailbox pads next week. This weather is crap but at least its allowing time for the truck to get looked over maybe get the box re painted next week.
> 
> Not sure how I can run a hydraulic salter on it as the hydro for the box is off of the transmission.


It has a tubular cab protector with bars going through it, just can't see it in that picture... visibility is my biggest concern as this trucks primary purpose is a salt truck

Your Pete looks nice! Way more dollar bills then I can afford tho

Dean - a real truck isn't much more money than a pickup, Dave's been saying that for years, and it's clear quite a few of us are finally catching on


----------



## Grassman09

DeVries;2136649 said:


> Nice truck Dave


Thanks Allard.



JD Dave;2136660 said:


> The 2500 series won't have constant flow and will only work when moving. A 3500 will work all the time. Both will work fine for spreading salt though. It's hard to say if his hydraulic pump is large enough to run a hydraulic salter but I'm guessing it most likely is. A new one is only in 5-$800 anyways.


Yes its a 3500 RDS not sure if they have the pump info on the build sheet ill have to look. The one with the push buttons Mark.



Triple L;2136741 said:


> It has a tubular cab protector with bars going through it, just can't see it in that picture... visibility is my biggest concern as this trucks primary purpose is a salt truck
> 
> Your Pete looks nice! Way more dollar bills then I can afford tho
> 
> Dean - a real truck isn't much more money than a pickup, Dave's been saying that for years, and it's clear quite a few of us are finally catching on


Im sure we spent close to the same you maybe more then me. The Pete is a 08 with 88'000k its never been a salt truck or seen winter. Clean inside and out.


----------



## Triple L

Grassman09;2136757 said:


> Thanks Allard.
> 
> Yes its a 3500 RDS not sure if they have the pump info on the build sheet ill have to look. The one with the push buttons Mark.
> 
> Im sure we spent close to the same you maybe more then me. The Pete is a 08 with 88'000k its never been a salt truck or seen winter. Clean inside and out.


I bet my truck was half the price and then some, but it has quiet a few more KMs on it but a few years newer


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hmmm, I think mine was a 3500 MDS or RDS.

Not sure what the letters stand for.

I'll bet you could get a hot shift and have no problems with a spreader.


----------



## Triple L

GMC Driver;2136712 said:


> GTG would be a good idea, as long it's OK to show up.
> 
> Was feeling a little left out @ March Break - I think we were the only ones still left in town. Did manage to squeeze a couple of day trips in down to the indoor pull in Harrisburg, but nowhere sunny and 75. In a few more weeks it will be here anyways, and then the cabin fever will be cured.
> 
> On the hunt for a cube van - something built in the last 5-7 years, preferably GM, preferably diesel. Even open to a W, or one of the 4cyl cabovers.
> 
> We're running 4 LML Duramaxes, and they haven't given us a bit of trouble yet. The DEF is not that big of a deal, just have to fill it once every 4-6 weeks. My 15 gets great mileage, and with EFI Live, the frequency of regen cycles has been extended to about evey 1500kms instead of 800-1000. FWIW, we wouldn't go back to gas in the pickups. The two '10s with 6.0 gassers are terrible on fuel, especially when loaded with salter and plow. The diesel pencils out when you consider the winter fuel usage.
> 
> For heavy work, the L8000's do the trick. Don't beat up on the smaller trucks, and they are very inexpensive to own/operate. The idea of a newer Pete 330 (nice truck Dave) or KW 370 is very appealing. For now, just gonna put a few $$ in my old Fords and keep them going - and they haul everything without too much trouble.


What made you keep the dpf on the new truck? I'm debating on taking it off of my newest truck yet to be delivered... I've seen some nasty pics on the Ecodiesel performance page on facebook of what a egr looks like when connected after 20,000 miles... did you erg delete your truck with the tune and keep the dpf or just dpf friendly tuning? Pick up much milage and performance? It seems things are a lot more hush hush with the dpf friendly tuning I haven't found much good information on it


----------



## Hysert

We are in for the GTG.. 

Pulled are machines off site today and got 4 cleanups done this aft... woo-hoo the week wasn't a total waste after all... 

I looked at a Pete 330 last Month, it was a low pro with a aluminum dump body! Vary nice, aluminum cab, (Cummings) painted grey Packard 6.7L, 26500 gvw, came in at 100k, not bad considering a new 550 is close to 90 with aluminum box...


----------



## schrader

Calling for 2-4 tonight with 60k winds then more snow Sunday night, starting to wonder if this winter is ever going to end. Cant see starting clean ups until the 18th, think that is the latest start in the twenty years I have been doing this. This winter sure ended the polar opposite of how it started.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

schrader;2136805 said:


> Calling for 2-4 tonight with 60k winds then more snow Sunday night, starting to wonder if this winter is ever going to end. Cant see starting clean ups until the 18th, think that is the latest start in the twenty years I have been doing this. This winter sure ended the polar opposite of how it started.


Consider yourself lucky. Our temps are just warm enough that we haven't had to plow or salt. Too wet to do much for cleanups. All we're doing is spending money.

I don't even dare put the plows and spreaders away because we are so close to getting accumulating snow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

So word handed down today that I lost my 18 year run Municipal grass bid. Really wanted to make it to 20...
The good news is that I didn't make out like a bandit on it, and the new guy from out of town came in 11k cheaper, he must know how to really cut grass.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;2136817 said:


> So word handed down today that I lost my 18 year run Municipal grass bid. Really wanted to make it to 20...
> The good news is that I didn't make out like a bandit on it, and the new guy from out of town came in 11k cheaper, he must know how to really cut grass.


Ill buy the nachoes


----------



## GMC Driver

Triple L;2136788 said:


> What made you keep the dpf on the new truck? I'm debating on taking it off of my newest truck yet to be delivered... I've seen some nasty pics on the Ecodiesel performance page on facebook of what a egr looks like when connected after 20,000 miles... did you erg delete your truck with the tune and keep the dpf or just dpf friendly tuning? Pick up much milage and performance? It seems things are a lot more hush hush with the dpf friendly tuning I haven't found much good information on it


Biggest reason is compliance. Word is the MTO/MOE is going to start cracking down on deleted trucks, random checks by way of the OBD2. I'm not for certain on this, it is conjecture and rumour, but with many more years of the Libs in power I'm not gonna dismiss it too quickly. It makes no sense to me anyways - the '08 I sold last year was fully deleted and it went through the E-test with no problems. So how is that possible?

I'm running EFI Live, and there are a few guys writing tunes for SCR/DPF trucks. I got my tunes from Nick P at Calibrated, but Kory Willis at PPEI is also supposed to have some pretty nasty tunes. I'm pretty happy with the ones I've ran so far. Last highway trip it averaged 23.36 MPG hand calculated on a 100HP tune. Best part is the regen cycle is less frequent, and when it does regen it does it much faster. So overall I'm happy with it for now. That may change, but so far I like the quiet.



Mark Oomkes;2136812 said:


> Consider yourself lucky. Our temps are just warm enough that we haven't had to plow or salt. Too wet to do much for cleanups. All we're doing is spending money.
> 
> I don't even dare put the plows and spreaders away because we are so close to getting accumulating snow.


Yup - soundds like here. Expensive time of the year, would love to start double dipping, but just too wet. And the snow isn't that far away.



Mr.Markus;2136817 said:


> So word handed down today that I lost my 18 year run Municipal grass bid. Really wanted to make it to 20...
> The good news is that I didn't make out like a bandit on it, and the new guy from out of town came in 11k cheaper, he must know how to really cut grass.


Sorry to hear it. I think I may know the contractor you speak of...


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;2136817 said:


> So word handed down today that I lost my 18 year run Municipal grass bid. Really wanted to make it to 20...
> The good news is that I didn't make out like a bandit on it, and the new guy from out of town came in 11k cheaper, he must know how to really cut grass.


F em pal. 11k is big imo.. maybe there using solar powered machines..


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;2136822 said:


> Ill buy the nachoes


JC I don't even eat the nachos...
Lol


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It's messed. I was speaking with my barber the other day, hair cuts were $20 20 years ago, and hair cuts are $20 today. I used to cuts resi lawns for $30 when I was 12, and still do those lawns for around the same. The world has changed for most industries, but pricing stays the same. Inflation insurance and basic costs of doing business have all gone up. For us, the change is going after the higher end work, because the margins are there, but the stress is higher. For my barber, he is getting into the expensive designs in hair, showed me a $100 blue Jays symbol with colour he did. We all have to change to survive.

Tuesday at 1pm at Jack Aster's by the airport?


----------



## Hysert

Pristine PM ltd;2136827 said:


> It's messed. I was speaking with my barber the other day, hair cuts were $20 20 years ago, and hair cuts are $20 today. I used to cuts resi lawns for $30 when I was 12, and still do those lawns for around the same. The world has changed for most industries, but pricing stays the same. Inflation insurance and basic costs of doing business have all gone up. For us, the change is going after the higher end work, because the margins are there, but the stress is higher. For my barber, he is getting into the expensive designs in hair, showed me a $100 blue Jays symbol with colour he did. We all have to change to survive.
> 
> Tuesday at 1pm at Jack Aster's by the airport?


Amen to that Jon!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yeah... haven't been to a barber since I was 17. Thanks for that analogy Jon...


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;2136830 said:


> Yeah... haven't been to a barber since I was 17. Thanks for that analogy Jon...


So your a salon kinda guy eh... lol..


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;2136826 said:


> JC I don't even eat the nachos...
> Lol


Im just wondering what all the gossip is. Sorry to hear you lost that job. It will make you feel better watching me eat Deans nacho.


----------



## JD Dave

My Barber only charges $11. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;2136836 said:


> My Barber only charges $11. Lol


...and he still feels like a crook.See You Next Tuesday...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ha! 2 mins later


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave;2136836 said:


> My Barber only charges $11. Lol


You're getting ripped off.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Kirk is the one getting ripped off having to look at Dave in the mirror for 2 min for $11...


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;2136879 said:


> Kirk is the one getting ripped off having to look at Dave in the mirror for 2 min for $11...


Someone's drinking by himself at home tonight. Lol


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd;2136852 said:


> Ha! 2 mins later


Your wife would be a lot happier if you lasted that long.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;2136882 said:


> Someone's drinking by himself at home tonight. Lol


This Tequila tastes like I'm not going to work tomorrow...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ha, touche

Anyway, point is and was, industry sucks for inflation. Something will change as the insurance industry changes I think.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I lied looks like a salt run...
Couple of centimetres down.


----------



## redclifford

Big flakes coming down


----------



## A Man

Lots of black ice out there. Not many guys out this morn.


----------



## DeVries

Salt run for us too. I think a lot of contractors out this way and sounds like other areas too have had enough of this winter. I always think people remember you by the last snowfall and how good you did, not the ones that happened in December and January.

We still check every night no matter what, you never know what falls out of the sky that wasn't forecasted.


----------



## potskie

A Man;2136938 said:


> Lots of black ice out there. Not many guys out this morn.


Six am I was beginning to wonder if I was a crazy person out salting all by my lonesome in the city.


----------



## Hysert

Up the escarpment got barley a dusting, down was clear!! Love doing lot checks with the pickup way faster running around...


----------



## SHAWZER

Late 5cm here , just quit snowing now .


----------



## schrader

Same here had the dump the salt down and run to me eye surgery appt, nothing is ever easy in the snow biz but I made it.


----------



## SHAWZER

Hope everything goes good with your eye surgery . I have tried plowing with my eyes closed with various outcomes ..........


----------



## schrader

Ha I have been plowing so long I think I can do it with my eyes closed but I don't want to find out. Looks like another round of snow on Sunday can't believe this winter just keeps going.


----------



## potskie

schrader;2137069 said:


> Ha I have been plowing so long I think I can do it with my eyes closed but I don't want to find out. Looks like another round of snow on Sunday can't believe this winter just keeps going.


I feel like someone should give old man winter a call. Let him know he had his chance already this winter and just because he himed and hawed doesn't mean it's OK to make spring later than we'd like.


----------



## G.Landscape

potskie;2136972 said:


> Six am I was beginning to wonder if I was a crazy person out salting all by my lonesome in the city.


We got a late start start but everything done on time. Some aces looked blown clean but we're actually black ice.


----------



## SHAWZER

Buddy got his Toro 721 e blower back with complete new engine , carburetor , starter , everything under warranty . Anyone needs engine parts let me know .


----------



## DeVries

Looks to be quite the mess tomorrow. Really enjoying the sun today

Sun, 10 Apr Increasing cloudiness. Snow beginning in the afternoon. Amount 2 to 4 cm. Wind becoming south 20 km/h gusting to 40 late in the morning. High minus 1. UV index 4 or moderate. 
Night Snow mixed with ice pellets changing to rain near midnight. Risk of freezing rain in the evening. Snow and ice pellet amount 2 cm. Wind south 20 km/h gusting to 40 becoming light in the evening. Wind becoming southwest 30 after midnight. Temperature rising to 9 by morning.


----------



## schrader

That would be great if the temp makes it to 9 by morning but that never seems to happen here and we end up with a full push and salt. Hope this is actually the last one.


----------



## Hysert

Probably a decent salt run for us down here, but you guys north mite be pushen again.. mother nature (C U Next Tuesday), by tmr morning 9 degrees.. oh well.. hopefully can burn the rest of my salt off


----------



## Mr.Markus

I thought that Dean would've picked up that can by now and returned it for deposit...it sure is getting kicked pretty far down the road.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;2137363 said:


> I thought that Dean would've picked up that can by now and returned it for deposit...it sure is getting kicked pretty far down the road.


The only reason we're still getting snow is because Dean thought it was a good idea to collect his salt bins.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;2137371 said:


> The only reason we're still getting snow is because Dean thought it was a good idea to collect his salt bins.


They might go back out and stay out all year


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;2137384 said:


> They might go back out and stay out all year


Sounds like Dean's enjoying spreading salt.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We are planning on plowing as soon as enough is down and hoping for the best


----------



## schrader

Storm seems to be splitting right around most of southern Ontario, of course we are getting some snow but its melting for now.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;2137389 said:


> We are planning on plowing as soon as enough is down and hoping for the best


Hopefully that's early December


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Radar and reality are not in sync


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd;2137406 said:


> Radar and reality are not in sync


Look out the window, that's reality


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;2137408 said:


> Look out the window, that's reality


"Mirror..."


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

On the wall? Who's the fairest? Hahaha


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus;2137418 said:


> "Mirror..."


That might be scary


----------



## dingybigfoot

Blast of snow and then rain at midnight.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Working late in my new office above my shop and have come to find out that my tenant must have a clock radio with an alarm set for 6 as its been going off steady since then 

Really helps the deep concentration 

The next problem is my wifi prefers all other connections but mine


----------



## Mr.Markus

Haha When I was a kid living in an apartment above my bosses office, they used to call me on weekends and holidays cause the music was so loud they couldn't hear themselves think. I had 6 tower speakers with the big subwoofers. I couldn't even hear the phone ring when they were calling, they usually just came up and banged on the patio door after leaving it ringing from their desk. When I saw them I would turn it down and go answer the phone...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

weather network just removed all my snow.


after 3 hours the alarm clock finally stopped.
got fed up with wifi so I ran a cable.


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;2137495 said:


> weather network just removed all my snow.
> 
> 
> after 3 hours the alarm clock finally stopped.
> got fed up with wifi so I ran a cable.


A computer guy with computer problems? Must be slipping!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

And now we wait...


----------



## dingybigfoot

Rain and temps let's go..


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;2137495 said:


> weather network just removed all my snow.
> 
> 
> after 3 hours the alarm clock finally stopped.
> got fed up with wifi so I ran a cable.


Pretty fly for a Wifi...


----------



## dingybigfoot

What accumulated is already diluted.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Mr.Markus;2137535 said:


> Pretty fly for a Wifi...


And all the nerds say


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd;2137533 said:


> And now we wait...


C'mon Temps


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;2137538 said:


> C'mon Temps


I'll jump on the Jon band wagon also. Lol


----------



## Triple L

Our salt shack closed up shop at 2am... go figure... 0.5 degree here


----------



## schrader

Barely 1here was supposed to be +5 go fiqure they were wrong again


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;2137541 said:


> Our salt shack closed up shop at 2am... go figure... 0.5 degree here


Well maybe if you guys didn't always sleep in you might get there before they close.


----------



## GMC Driver

I think I hear her this morning...


----------



## ff1221

I stripped the last of the snow equipment off the wife's tractor yesterday and put the loader back on, storm completely missed us, shoulda done that 3 weeks ago I guess!

+4 and cloudy here currentlyThumbs Up


----------



## Hysert

Let the cleanups begin!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I pushed off all my commercial and salted, anything unsalted was still ice at 5 am.
The residences can wait for the melt I think, I certainly wouldn't want to pay for a cleanup if it's gone in a couple hours.


----------



## Hysert

I pushed 6 sites before the rain started, at 11, the V3 stopped working out of no where managed to get it back, wouldn't lower so I Crack the line to bleed off, switched to the wideout and back to it.. Guess I'm wrenching thismorning...


----------



## schrader

I wish still covered in snow here, hoping to start Thursday when the warmer temps should melt off whats left of the snow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I start chipping and tree cleanups this week regardless, the ice storms did some good damage this season, with the ground unfrozen it will be a lot of dragging to the drives so as not to damage the lawns too much. Maybe rig up a winch to the chipper, see what I can break...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hysert;2137555 said:


> Let the cleanups begin!


We're 4" above normal on precip for the year........not including yesterday's rain\snow\sleet\freezing rain\apocalypse.

Going to be a day or two before we can get on a lawn.


----------



## Hysert

Mark Oomkes;2137568 said:


> We're 4" above normal on precip for the year........not including yesterday's rain\snow\sleet\freezing rain\apocalypse.
> 
> Going to be a day or two before we can get on a lawn.


Besides are feet won't be much on lawns that's forsure...


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus;2137567 said:


> I start chipping and tree cleanups this week regardless, the ice storms did some good damage this season, with the ground unfrozen it will be a lot of dragging to the drives so as not to damage the lawns too much. Maybe rig up a winch to the chipper, see what I can break...


Got a customer with 25+ dead poplars on there property... they have been dead for 3-4 yrs, every spring we spend half a day cleaning up the bark that falls off!! This year they said they mite cut 5 down... are you Fking kidding me...


----------



## SHAWZER

My buddy shot Wiarton Willie this morning and declared winter over .....


----------



## schrader

I hope so, looks like chance of some flurries tomorrow then we are finally on to spring


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader;2137619 said:


> I hope so, looks like chance of some flurries tomorrow then we are finally on to spring


you gonna make it tomorrow?


----------



## DeVries

Tractors and salt boxes coming back tomorrow. That's it its over, spring is here..................................we hope


----------



## schrader

MIDTOWNPC;2137622 said:


> you gonna make it tomorrow?


Have a meeting at 2:00


----------



## Hysert

DeVries;2137624 said:


> Tractors and salt boxes coming back tomorrow. That's it its over, spring is here..................................we hope


Haha.. let's hope so pal!!! Got most stuff washed thismorning!! It's a good feeling... now we just need some extreme sun to dry things up...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Come on wind! Anyone else worried?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries;2137624 said:


> Tractors and salt boxes coming back tomorrow. That's it its over, spring is here..................................we hope


Tractors came back last week. Started picking up salt boxes today. 1 spreader off today. 2 sets of plow lights and controllers out today.

That's aboot it for awhile. Even if it is over.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, I am storing the blades on Wednesday. Done as far as I am concerned. Summer mode time


----------



## dingybigfoot

Everything is drying up nicely tonight.
Yeah, I'm ready for the green season.
Gonna start storing winter equip this week.


----------



## SHAWZER

Must have only wounded the groundhog , snowing here now .


----------



## schrader

Snowing like an SOB here hope it dries up this afternoon because the skaters are coming out anyways


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nice to see some faces today, cheered me up, ready to head into the season tomorrow. Good news is I might be able to take weekends off now... Thumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave

Yeah lunch was great! Too bad Chad couldn't make it. Got to see Jon really get upset which was worth the drive on that alone. Lol.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;2137972 said:


> Yeah lunch was great! Too bad Chad couldn't make it. Got to see Jon really get upset which was worth the drive on that alone. Lol.


I can't believe that you traded that dually in and got 42k towards a new denali.
Your smooth.

after the bills were paid and you guys were chatting it up, your dad said his mouth was getting a little dusty, he was trying to get me to have another one with him.


----------



## SHAWZER

Must have been a good lunch if you guys are just getting up now ...........


----------



## redclifford

Not sure how you got that deal on the new Denali , but congrats ...wheelin n dealin . nacho's were delicious too


----------



## JD Dave

Lol. My dad is always dusty.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;2137984 said:


> I can't believe that you traded that dually in and got 42k towards a new denali.
> Your smooth.


Is you phone not blowing up enough this spring...?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah Dave, congrats again, what a beauty your new truck was. Almost makes me want to leave Ford. I can't believe what they gave you on trade in. Dealerships don't make sense sometime


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;2138043 said:


> Is you phone not blowing up enough this spring...?


yours will too once people see the mrs markus spring cleaning ads on kijiji


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;2138064 said:


> yours will too once people see the mrs markus spring cleaning ads on kijiji


Good thing my wife cant read Spanish....

Gilipollas...


----------



## schrader

Sorry I missed it, to busy at work as usual. Nice day today hope its a sign of lots more to come.


----------



## GMC Driver

I called today - can't believe what they have it listed for. And they told me it was never plowed with!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver;2138093 said:


> I called today - can't believe what they have it listed for. And they told me it was never plowed with!


That I can believe, it may have carried a plow but was only used to get Timmy'a.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The silence is deafening


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Maybe chad doesnt have unlimited texts and free wifi any more


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Tomorrow we are pulling out


----------



## JD Dave

I think Chad is ignoring us. You guys are pretty funny though.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;2138118 said:


> Tomorrow we are pulling out


I'll take ...

"Things That JD Says To His Wife After They Bring Another kid Home." , Alex


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Haha, I should call him tomorrow, I feel bad now!


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;2138237 said:


> I'll take ...
> 
> "Things That JD Says To His Wife After They Bring Another kid Home." , Alex


I actually got a very good laugh out of that. Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I feel really out of shape this spring, boot camp spent the day cleaning up brush on trails at one of my favorite properties. It has a old limestone quarry, and at random places are pieces of the equipment from a hundred years ago. Old tackle, a 20 ft across flywheel buried in the forest, crystal blue water.
I took some pictures but it would seem my windows 7 is infected with adware now and won't let me onto PS. So I'm stuck on the iPad and no pictures for you, sorry.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;2138255 said:


> I feel really out of shape this spring, boot camp spent the day cleaning up brush on trails at one of my favorite properties. It has a old limestone quarry, and at random places are pieces of the equipment from a hundred years ago. Old tackle, a 20 ft across flywheel buried in the forest, crystal blue water.
> I took some pictures but it would seem my windows 7 is infected with adware now and won't let me onto PS. So I'm stuck on the iPad and no pictures for you, sorry.


malware bytes
download it and run it.


----------



## SHAWZER

Winter must be over , just plugged the beer fridge back in , in my shop .....Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC;2138321 said:


> malware bytes
> download it and run it.


I don't care what those other guys say, you're a genius...


----------



## Hysert

My pants are really tight aswell, vary out of shape.. lol.. have 2 more sites to sweep tmr morning and we're done! Probably gonna send the boys for a few cuts next week! Grass is long at those places?? starting 150 feet of armour Monday.. stack the salters on the rack and put everything to bed tmr too... already got some burn on my face from cleanups this week


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hysert;2138418 said:


> My pants are really tight aswell, vary out of shape.. lol.. have 2 more sites to sweep tmr morning and we're done! Probably gonna send the boys for a few cuts next week! Grass is long at those places?? starting 150 feet of armour Monday.. stack the salters on the rack and put everything to bed tmr too... already got some burn on my face from cleanups this week


Your pants are tight from the wads of cash


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;2138401 said:


> I don't care what those other guys say, you're a genius...


Thanks

Cheers


----------



## JD Dave

You guys act like buying new pants is a bad thing.


----------



## Hysert

Haha... I rather like the old ones! You can just jump right in!!! Plus I'm dutch?????


----------



## Hysert

Old dirty *******


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert;2138504 said:


> Old dirty *******


Before you know it all the girls will be calling you that...


----------



## dingybigfoot

Things look a little greener this morning.
Sunlight is gorgeous.


----------



## greywynd

Things are certainly greening up. 

Have a couple areas to clean up that grew long in the fall, thinking about trying to cut it to mulch up the long dead stuff. I'm wondering if it'll help it break down quicker.....any thoughts?


----------



## Mr.Markus

greywynd;2138655 said:


> Things are certainly greening up.
> 
> Have a couple areas to clean up that grew long in the fall, thinking about trying to cut it to mulch up the long dead stuff. I'm wondering if it'll help it break down quicker.....any thoughts?


Yes, it will... I have a large area of ornamental grass on a property that grows 6-7' high. I used to cut it down and haul it away 3 full truckloads. Now I just run it over with the zero turn and mulch it up in the spring and it grows in the same if not better.


----------



## Hysert

We always cut ornamental grasses in the fall!! Much easier to clean up rather then spring... 

Just cut my own lawn. Already got some lines... what a beautiful spring we got so far


----------



## schrader

Crazy warm here, can't believe I plowed snow last Monday and its 20 degrees all weekend now, loving it.


----------



## greywynd

Thanks for confirming my suspicions guys! Likely a week or so away til first actual cut here yet, and I'm hoping things dry up a little more yet too. 

The joys of having a property with various levels of low and high ground, with heavy clay soil.


----------



## GMC Driver

Full crews out today - looks like cutting will start early this year. Hard to think what it was like a week ago.

Battling the same issues as Markus here. Loosing accounts to underbids @ 20-30% of last year's price. I'm better off parking the mowers than cutting for those rates.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver;2138753 said:


> Full crews out today - looks like cutting will start early this year. Hard to think what it was like a week ago.
> 
> *Battling the same issues as Markus here. Loosing accounts to underbids @ 20-30% of last year's price. I'm better off parking the mowers than cutting for those rates.*


Huh, I thought it was a Michigan thing.


----------



## ff1221

Mark Oomkes;2138756 said:


> Huh, I thought it was a Michigan thing.


Its happening everywhere, guys are getting hungry. We have guys from an hour away bidding 25-30% less and when you do the math they could barely pay the staff let alone allow anything for fuel, insurance and equipment. I have a feeling a lot of these guys will be long gone before the contracts end!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The problem is there is always another guy to take their place. Guys think they will get their foot in the door and then somehow raise the price.... doesn't happen in reality


----------



## Hysert

I increased one customer this year for summer only and they told me after paying all winter for 6 plows, if I didn't go back to last yrs price I'd lose everything... they sure forgot about the previous 2 winters real fast...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I just had a call last week, asking for a rebate. I said no problem. I will give you a $2000 rebate, but you will need to pay our extra costs for the last two years before.... conversation ended with laughter


----------



## Mr.Markus

I worked all weekend and am just walking in the door now, I haven't even thought about remarketing this year. I might do better without my time filled working for the town.
Hoping for 2 weeks before the grass needs cut but I might be cutting as early as next week.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pristine PM ltd;2138758 said:


> The problem is there is always another guy to take their place. Guys think they will get their foot in the door and then somehow raise the price.... doesn't happen in reality


Exactly.

Not sure if I should be happy this is going on around the continent or not.

As we talked aboot a couple weeks ago, everything broke loose, instantly.


----------



## Hysert

Just got back from quoting to install 140ton of armour!! Guy has the rock already and he got the rock from my buddy, so i know the price of the rock. He said I'm double his other quote... I said call me to fix it when it falls apart...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Would you pay 50k for a per push list that in the last 3 years did an average of 200k including salt ?


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC;2138851 said:


> Would you pay 50k for a per push list that in the last 3 years did an average of 200k including salt ?


How many pieces of equipment and salt per time.


----------



## redclifford

1 year contract or 3,does it come with summer maintenance?


----------



## GMC Driver

Pristine PM ltd;2138758 said:


> The problem is there is always another guy to take their place. Guys think they will get their foot in the door and then somehow raise the price.... doesn't happen in reality


True - but what's frustrating is the client knows this is their plan, so they are expecting to see the extras on the bill, or see a dramatic increase next year.

I'm as equally annoyed that the customer would jump so quickly based on price alone (this last one we've had 14 out of the last 15 years). Truth is there is no loyalty in the corporate world, and they recently became part of a new global conglomerate. So the rules changed...

Dean, why don't you start a Niagara route? As long as your looking to buy. Thumbs Up


----------



## SHAWZER

... Some People are freaking out ..... Scattered Flurries on April 25 th .........:laughing::laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

redclifford;2138929 said:


> 1 year contract or 3,does it come with summer maintenance?


No contract just a list thats been there 10 years
Snow only

Plows it with 4 machines including sidewalk machine. I dont know how much but the plowing is the same as the salt in most places nothing over an 2 acres most are smaller spots


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

GMC Driver;2138941 said:


> True - but what's frustrating is the client knows this is their plan, so they are expecting to see the extras on the bill, or see a dramatic increase next year.
> 
> I'm as equally annoyed that the customer would jump so quickly based on price alone (this last one we've had 14 out of the last 15 years). Truth is there is no loyalty in the corporate world, and they recently became part of a new global conglomerate. So the rules changed...
> 
> Dean, why don't you start a Niagara route? As long as your looking to buy. Thumbs Up


when places get bought out the first thing they do is try to tweak the costs and whomever is doing the tweaking is usually not incharge of "standards" they pass that off to someone else who has to ride the contractor


----------



## greywynd

Dean, if it were contracts, maybe, but a list of sites? Call up the customers on that list, and there's zero guarantee they'll stay with you. In fact, if it's in an area you already service, they could have called you before. 

The seller wants out for some reason, if they don't sell, eventually they'll quit/retire anyway and those customers are looking for you now anyway. 

If it was a package deal that included the equipment, then you at least have tangible assets that are easier to put a value on.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;2138958 said:


> No contract just a list thats been there 10 years
> Snow only
> 
> Plows it with 4 machines including sidewalk machine. I dont know how much but the plowing is the same as the salt in most places nothing over an 2 acres most are smaller spots


It's definatly worth looking into. Your paying to get your foot in the door. Spread that 50k over 2 years and it's 5k per month. Also if it's percentage based on retention that would make me feel a lot better.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;2139012 said:


> It's definatly worth looking into. Your paying to get your foot in the door. Spread that 50k over 2 years and it's 5k per month. Also if it's percentage based on retention that would make me feel a lot better.


K ill call ur dad back and ask him who the cheque is to be made out to lol


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;2139024 said:


> K ill call ur dad back and ask him who the cheque is to be made out to lol


Ha! If you give him a cheque for 50k it will be the most money we've made plowing snow ever in one year.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;2139031 said:


> Ha! If you give him a cheque for 50k it will be the most money we've made plowing snow ever in one year.


This sounds more like what you tell your wife.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;2139031 said:


> Ha! If you give him a cheque for 50k it will be the most money we've made plowing snow ever in one year.


This sounds more like what you tell your wife.

Opening day for the golf course, will be a little late for work today.


----------



## SHAWZER

Have to like this sunshine , Have not been this sunburnt this early in a long time ....Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*spring cleaning*

things are starting to come home and get cleaned up.

might just nail up some forsale signs.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*home again*

good to be done.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC;2139458 said:


> things are starting to come home and get cleaned up.
> 
> might just nail up some forsale signs.


Hmmm, did you buy the 'Bota 2nd from the left brandy new?


----------



## redclifford

Nice looking fleet Dean , did you inqiure about those sites for snow


----------



## greywynd

They were looking for those in Newfoundland yesterday. 

A friend that's visiting sent pics, about 20-25 cms where she was.


----------



## DeVries

MIDTOWNPC;2139458 said:


> things are starting to come home and get cleaned up.
> 
> might just nail up some forsale signs.


If your selling the J.D's I might be interested in one.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

redclifford;2139463 said:


> Nice looking fleet Dean , did you inqiure about those sites for snow


workin on it.

Ive never really bought anything new.
usually second owner.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries;2139471 said:


> If your selling the J.D's I might be interested in one.


give me a call. nine zero five 3775555


----------



## schrader

6 degrees here by the water feels like it could snow any minute, man it was a cold day here. Nice fleet Dean you just keep growing, needs some more green though.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I think it might be new kubota m5's


----------



## greywynd

Dean will sell one and score a deal and buy three more. Lol!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd;2139479 said:


> Dean will sell one and score a deal and buy three more. Lol!!


I might get some deals but Ive never seen anyone make so much money on a dually duramax like JD. He made so much he told me he will buy the nachos before our meal at lonestar. He said all you can eat nachos on him. Such a nice guy.


----------



## JD Dave

I havnt even picked the dually up from Chad yet and he doesn't know in reselling it. Lol. Nice tractor picture Dean.


----------



## schrader

No luck selling the toolcat?


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;2139480 said:


> I might get some deals but Ive never seen anyone make so much money on a dually duramax like JD. He made so much he told me he will buy the nachos before our meal at lonestar. He said all you can eat nachos on him. Such a nice guy.


Maybe I can make it out to that GTG!

Sadly I don't often get a free weekday these days.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;2139483 said:


> I havnt even picked the dually up from Chad yet and he doesn't know in reselling it. Lol. Nice tractor picture Dean.


Classic case of early bird gets the worm 
Second mouse gets the cheese


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;2139480 said:


> I might get some deals but Ive never seen anyone make so much money on a dually duramax like JD. He made so much he told me he will buy the nachos before our meal at lonestar. He said all you can eat nachos on him. Such a nice guy.


Salter came off my dually today... it was a great deal but the deal I got on my hino was even better... win win win for me lately


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;2139520 said:


> Salter came off my dually today... it was a great deal but the deal I got on my hino was even better... win win win for me lately


The best part about the Hino is Triple L Demolition never drove it before you bought it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;2139564 said:


> The best part about the Hino is Triple L Demolition never drove it before you bought it.


Is that a new division of the company


----------



## Hysert

Nice Dean!!!

Looking for a batwing mower anyone know of one???


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;2139566 said:


> Is that a new division of the company


No but I'll leave it at that. I don't want grumpy blowing my phone up today.


----------



## redclifford

Has anyone ever rented a screener for topsoil


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;2139569 said:


> No but I'll leave it at that. I don't want grumpy blowing my phone up today.


You know that negativity is bad for company moral and I can't have that around here Dave, positive thoughts only................


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ha, now time for a drum circle!


----------



## greywynd

redclifford;2139651 said:


> Has anyone ever rented a screener for topsoil


Ran and fed several, but never rented one.

How much topsoil do you have to screen?


----------



## cet

Funny or sad.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-business-ind...ox/1150331318?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## JD Dave

cet;2139751 said:


> Funny or sad.
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-business-ind...ox/1150331318?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


I'm thinking his last name might be Loewn and its funny as long as it's not your family member.


----------



## redclifford

greywynd;2139743 said:


> Ran and fed several, but never rented one.
> 
> How much topsoil do you have to screen?


At least 300+


----------



## schrader

Still trying to figure out why you would put a wood chipper in an enclosed trailer then then haul all the chips out in the recycling bins?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I thunk I no I'm...

I ate caring for brash...

Do you realize how much work it is to do that with auto correct...?


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;2139752 said:


> I'm thinking his last name might be Loewn and its funny as long as it's not your family member.


As long as thats how you spell his last name I'm cool with it LOL

But seriously, no more negativity, I cant have that... imagine if one of my employees read this LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;2139758 said:


> As long as thats how you spell his last name I'm cool with it LOL
> 
> But seriously, no more negativity, I cant have that... imagine if one of my employees read this LOL


Your dad is to tired from working like a slave to have time to read any of this.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;2139769 said:


> Your dad is to tired from working like a slave to have time to read any of this.


Laughing out loud!!! All hours of the day... so they say


----------



## greywynd

redclifford;2139753 said:


> At least 300+


Yards, truckloads???


----------



## redclifford

Truckloads


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Anyone have a mower for a kubota b3000 
I would like something 72" 
Could be belly but 3pt is fine also 
Must be finish cut


----------



## greywynd

Best bet is to get on the phone and see what's around and for what price. I know Powerscreen does rentals in this area, but no idea on pricing. 

Last time I had a stockpile built up here I ended up selling it unscreened, sent out just over 100 triaxle loads.


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC;2139785 said:


> Anyone have a mower for a kubota b3000
> I would like something 72"
> Could be belly but 3pt is fine also
> Must be finish cut


I've seen one roadside for sale somewhere last few days, may have only been a 60", not sure. Let me think about where I saw it, I'm thinking down near Campbellford.


----------



## dingybigfoot

cet;2139751 said:


> Funny or sad.
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-business-ind...ox/1150331318?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


My eyes hurt.


----------



## Hysert

greywynd;2139787 said:


> I've seen one roadside for sale somewhere last few days, may have only been a 60", not sure. Let me think about where I saw it, I'm thinking down near Campbellford.


We got a 72 Douglas finish 3pth, it cuts really nice!! Kijiji is your friend!!


----------



## Hysert

Just got a job to auger 2700 12inch holes 18inch deep for a walnut plantation?? Doing it by the hr?? Figure I can drill a hole or two per minute? We'll see??? Just don't know how to stay awake while doing it?


----------



## JD Dave

Hysert;2139889 said:


> Just got a job to auger 2700 12inch holes 18inch deep for a walnut plantation?? Doing it by the hr?? Figure I can drill a hole or two per minute? We'll see??? Just don't know how to stay awake while doing it?


I doubt you can do 2 a minute. At 1 a minute you'll only be there 45 hours.


----------



## Hysert

Guess we'll see? done some weird digs over the years? But speed drilling will be a new one lol... he's been struggling with 3pth auger and needs them in by mid may.. I'm gonna weld a bolt or small plate for my depth marker.. the field has been farmed for yrs so I'm hoping rocks won't be to much of a issue..


----------



## SHAWZER

Another morning Mother Nature is throwing a little bit of everything at us ........


----------



## schrader

Ice pellets here this morning, supposed to be topsoil and seed little to wet and cold for that job, what happened to spring


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just paint it with hot pink or orange one or two inches above. As long as you don't have too much layout, it will be fast.Boring days though lol.



Hysert;2139955 said:


> Guess we'll see? done some weird digs over the years? But speed drilling will be a new one lol... he's been struggling with 3pth auger and needs them in by mid may.. I'm gonna weld a bolt or small plate for my depth marker.. the field has been farmed for yrs so I'm hoping rocks won't be to much of a issue..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL;2139995 said:


> Just paint it with hot pink or orange one or two inches above. As long as you don't have too much layout, it will be fast.Boring days though lol.


Ill bet his auger is already hot pink so he will have to paint it black

LOL


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC;2140001 said:


> Ill bet his auger is already hot pink so he will have to paint it black
> 
> LOL


Lmao... I do have a hot pink golf outfit..


----------



## cet

Hysert;2140011 said:


> Lmao... I do have a hot pink golf outfit..


Some things are better kept a secret.


----------



## Hysert

It keeps the attention off how bad I play!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Are we using hot to describe the outfit? Or the color? Either way it's disturbing, but adding a comma makes it markedly more so.


----------



## DeVries

Is spring on its way or what. Man that breeze is chilly.


----------



## schrader

Crazy cold here by the lake, not calling for much of a change in the forecast. Grass is barely starting to grow here looks like some slow days untill the grass picks up.


----------



## ff1221

Even the trees aren't pushing the leaves out. We need a good warm rain to get everything to pop.


----------



## greywynd

I'm not arguing with the slow spring, gotten behind in the yard details the last couple years. This is giving me a great time to catch up on clean up and detailing around the farm. 

It's amazing how fast nature can grow things.


----------



## Hysert

Grass is growing fast down here! We did a full cut last week and only 8 or so the week before.. we had are last hockey game yesterday, nice to hang up the pads!! Now we just need some heat...


----------



## Triple L

All done cleanups. First week of mowing here...


----------



## Hysert

Started the tree plantation job today. 840 holes in 6hr... gonna shoot for 1000 tmr..


----------



## SHAWZER

Wow , you are not wasting time . Any one else having problems with EC radar coming up white ?


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER;2140912 said:


> Wow , you are not wasting time . Any one else having problems with EC radar coming up white ?


Yes only on my phone?


----------



## Hysert

SHAWZER;2140912 said:


> Wow , you are not wasting time . Any one else having problems with EC radar coming up white ?


Yep same here... reloaded it and it fine!!!

Just finished the 2700 holes... basically 3/min.. don't wanna see another hole for awhile at this point!!! Now the tough part, thwy have to plant the trees...


----------



## JD Dave

Hysert;2140939 said:


> Yep same here... reloaded it and it fine!!!
> 
> Just finished the 2700 holes... basically 3/min.. don't wanna see another hole for awhile at this point!!! Now the tough part, thwy have to plant the trees...


 Good job!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hysert;2140939 said:


> Yep same here... reloaded it and it fine!!!
> 
> Just finished the 2700 holes... basically 3/min.. don't wanna see another hole for awhile at this point!!! Now the tough part, thwy have to plant the trees...


You must be walking a little funny after drilling that many holes


----------



## Hysert

Haha.. Mark I wish I was walking funny from what your thinking about? Lol...

Going to pick up a riser for the 2.5 tornado tmr! Luv kijiji!!! Alittle out of season but that's were the deals come


----------



## Mr.Markus

So I'm up in the air about the new layout but that JD catch phrase " So much more than you THINK you can afford" made me laugh...


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus;2141299 said:


> So I'm up in the air about the new layout but that JD catch phrase " So much more than you THINK you can afford" made me laugh...


What are you looking at?


----------



## Mr.Markus

John Deere ad on the site...


----------



## ff1221

I didn't even notice the layout change LOL!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I noticed it on the iPad cause the ads block most of the posts, thought I had another adware problem...


----------



## ff1221

I thought you were looking at a new tractor and didn't like the new features.


----------



## greywynd

Anyone have any experience/knowledge of aftermarket remote starters for vehicles?


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221;2141383 said:


> I thought you were looking at a new tractor and didn't like the new features.


I don't need anymore stuff for awhile...


----------



## ff1221

I keep saying that too. Working on a deal on a new Kubota tractor currently!


----------



## Mr.Markus

New toys are the best toys...


----------



## Triple L

No..... not really! Everything is a POS, until it's paid for... then it's badass lol 
but it could always be brand new and paid for... doesn't get better than that!!!

The new M5 Kubotas like dean is looking at sure look cool... hopefully our dollar keeps creeping up that'll help with the sticker shock lol


----------



## ff1221

New toys are fun!

M5 are nice but the new M6 series is awesome. I was tempted to trade my big tractor in on one but I want to wait a few years for them to work all the glitches out. Nice tractor and some pretty crazy pricing.


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN calling for a little bit of snow early Sat and Sunday . Hope the Highway guys don't get all excited and spread more sand and salt .......


----------



## Triple L

ff1221;2141682 said:


> New toys are fun!
> 
> M5 are nice but the new M6 series is awesome. I was tempted to trade my big tractor in on one but I want to wait a few years for them to work all the glitches out. Nice tractor and some pretty crazy pricing.


I couldn't find many differences in the new m6 then my m110GX, I thought they were pretty much the same other than more emissions... new m7 is crazy and very competitive with deere


----------



## Hysert

Was at a nursery this week, they had a new R630 kubota loader, vary nice and seemed to scoot along well.. but 110k wow... 

We rented a JD gator, brand new 900 a few weeks back for a job!! The boy and I had to put a hr on it down the mud road at the end of are street, lol.. let's just say I had to pull the power washer out!!! 

Finally got some real numbers on the fuel milage on are 6L after the tune late last fall, it was around 26L/100kms, I ran it to inisville last Sat at 130 thr and back.. 16.9L/100... probably 15 if I let the wife drive.. really happy with the outcome after $400 tune!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I consider it all tools till you buy something that doesnt make you money thats a toy

Nissan gtr. New vette. 68 hemi anything
Sled bike mud truck boat house cottage ect ect ect 

Ive yet to get there and make that purchase but Im like scrooge mcduck 
I got excited over my garage door opener that has an app and wifi


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L;2141752 said:


> I couldn't find many differences in the new m6 then my m110GX, I thought they were pretty much the same other than more emissions... new m7 is crazy and very competitive with deere


The M7 does look like a nice tractor. Most progressive farmers want a manufacturer with a full line of equipment. New planters, seeders, spreaders and sprayers use GPS and mixing and matching brands doesn't always work out like it's suppose to. Also calling one dealer to fix your planter and one to fix your tractor now can be confusing as they are very integrated now.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;2141814 said:


> I consider it all tools till you buy something that doesnt make you money thats a toy
> 
> Nissan gtr. New vette. 68 hemi anything
> Sled bike mud truck boat house cottage ect ect ect
> 
> Ive yet to get there and make that purchase but Im like scrooge mcduck
> I got excited over my garage door opener that has an app and wifi


Hahaha tell me about it, almost 28 years old and just bought my first toy last winter... buying equipment I don't blink but justifying 10k on a toy was almost the end of the world lol


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave;2141839 said:


> The M7 does look like a nice tractor. Most progressive farmers want a manufacturer with a full line of equipment. New planters, seeders, spreaders and sprayers use GPS and mixing and matching brands doesn't always work out like it's suppose to. Also calling one dealer to fix your planter and one to fix your tractor now can be confusing as they are very integrated now.


I agree although it does look like Kubota is getting into the line of attachments slowly... every time I walk into elmira deere I feel like a king everything is just soo simple, even for stupid stuff like a warranty battery they don't even blink and throw me a brand new one and say have a great day... yet with Kitchener ford I fought over 3 months, 7 trips to the dealer, all over $120 battery... it's really hard not to run green....

Even for my TV and computer and stuff everything usually works that much better if it's all the same brand... clearly you missed your own memo on that since you can't get a simple scanner to work LOL


----------



## greywynd

Triple L;2141841 said:


> Even for my TV and computer and stuff everything usually works that much better if it's all the same brand... clearly you missed your own memo on that since you can't get a simple scanner to work LOL


Dave just has a fleet of techies that are still learning, give it a bit more time.


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC;2141814 said:


> I consider it all tools till you buy something that doesnt make you money thats a toy
> 
> Nissan gtr. New vette. 68 hemi anything
> Sled bike mud truck boat house cottage ect ect ect
> 
> Ive yet to get there and make that purchase but Im like scrooge mcduck
> I got excited over my garage door opener that has an app and wifi


Careful how you explain it to the accountant and auditors!



JD Dave;2141839 said:


> The M7 does look like a nice tractor. Most progressive farmers want a manufacturer with a full line of equipment. New planters, seeders, spreaders and sprayers use GPS and mixing and matching brands doesn't always work out like it's suppose to. Also calling one dealer to fix your planter and one to fix your tractor now can be confusing as they are very integrated now.


Kubota has a full line of hay equipment now. They are likely aiming more at the Equine industry currently but it shows their desire to break into full scale agricultural equipment.

Well I thought I was all lined up to buy a new Kubota but the salesman showed up with the final numbers and added nearly $8000 to the price bringing it within a fraction of the Deere. When i got the original price it was enough to make up for having to replace the snowblower but now it's not justifiable so looks like it'll be a new Deere in the stable and re-use the blower we have.


----------



## Mr.Markus

yaaaay, a good rain to thicken the green.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L;2141841 said:


> I agree although it does look like Kubota is getting into the line of attachments slowly... every time I walk into elmira deere I feel like a king everything is just soo simple, even for stupid stuff like a warranty battery they don't even blink and throw me a brand new one and say have a great day... yet with Kitchener ford I fought over 3 months, 7 trips to the dealer, all over $120 battery... it's really hard not to run green....
> 
> Even for my TV and computer and stuff everything usually works that much better if it's all the same brand... clearly you missed your own memo on that since you can't get a simple scanner to work LOL


And now you know why I didn't buy another Ford.


----------



## schrader

Wet snow mixing in with the rain here,good day for paper work.


----------



## SHAWZER

Yep , and drinking beer .......


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221;2141864 said:


> Careful how you explain it to the accountant and auditors!
> 
> Kubota has a full line of hay equipment now. They are likely aiming more at the Equine industry currently but it shows their desire to break into full scale agricultural equipment.
> 
> Well I thought I was all lined up to buy a new Kubota but the salesman showed up with the final numbers and added nearly $8000 to the price bringing it within a fraction of the Deere. When i got the original price it was enough to make up for having to replace the snowblower but now it's not justifiable so looks like it'll be a new Deere in the stable and re-use the blower we have.


Hay equipment while specialized don't need gps to work. Our new planter solely relies on GPS as well as our sprayer. John Deere has a very simple to use GPS system and they have people that know how to set up and trouble shoot. A lot of the smaller dealers are having trouble keeping up with technology. Congrats on the new tractor,


----------



## Mr.Markus

Feels like April fools, flurries with a chance of freezing rain...awesome.


----------



## SHAWZER

Ground is white at my place and huge flakes still coming down .


----------



## Mr.Markus

I still have a half dozen salt bins out, might leave them for another week like I know somethings up...lol


----------



## SHAWZER

Do you ever have anyone stealing your salt bins ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

No. 
Most are in view of a camera, and smell like urine.


----------



## SHAWZER

: :laughing: .... ....:laughing:


----------



## Hysert

We are actually getting flurries... turned the heat back on too...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

bought a scag cheetah 61" gas zero turn

I can't believe how fast it is and the floating operator suspension is nice.

Stripes like a champ.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Whaaaa!? No pictures...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*scag*

forgot to attach.

sorry markus


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm sure at 16 mph you can chew up some pretty good grass. 
Good luck with it, looks nice.


----------



## Triple L

Beautiful mower dean, scag is supposed to be really good but there are no dealers around me... and I'm beyond happy with hustler turf

What motor is in it? Big block? 

When your in the market for a stand on scag is supposed to have one of the best stand on's in the market...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Duke supports it 
The local dealer is in trenton but with the bobcat I bought from shrader and the scag duke ships out any part usually overnight. There is a flip down wheeled striped bar and I have a mulch blocker plate but Im waiting for the baffles

The roll bar folds down and clips into a nice locking compartment 

Its a kawasaki engine

The bobcat I bought from shrader has 1700 hours on it 
I changed the fuel pump last week and bought front run flat press on tires 
Its been good


----------



## SHAWZER

Calgary seems to be having an extended winter ..........


----------



## ff1221

It needs to move further north, cool things off!


----------



## schrader

Wow Mother Nature sure turned up the heat, everything is growing like a weed now


----------



## SHAWZER

For sure. .......... P M company just now wants a quote on a small commercial plaza for grass cutting from May 25 to Oct. 15 . Grass and weeds are over a foot high there now . I guess nothing is to grow before then .


----------



## Triple L

SHAWZER;2143178 said:


> For sure. .......... P M company just now wants a quote on a small commercial plaza for grass cutting from May 25 to Oct. 15 . Grass and weeds are over a foot high there now . I guess nothing is to grow before then .


Do they hope the leaves will magically disappear as well?


----------



## SHAWZER

Person who did the grass 2 years ago never was paid . Only cut 5 times last year by person who leases the biggest store because he was sick of looking at the mess . I said no to the job .


----------



## Hysert

Way to hot IMO.. not ready for it this early! Staying in the basement watching racing tmr!! 

Anyone got a mercruiser alpha one stern drive 1.84R?? Or know of someone with?? My brother took my boat up north and smashed it?? Bank of Dik to the rescue...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Anybody have room for residential maintenance in Campbellville 401 and Guelph Line? PM me your name and #.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;2143487 said:


> Anybody have room for residential maintenance in Campbellville 401 and Guelph Line? PM me your name and #.


you cant even keep your girlfriends grass cut 
lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

That's funny cause its a customers girlfriends lawn and I don't need that...


----------



## schrader

Besides who has time for a wife and a girlfriend, or maybe I'm just getting old.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My life seems to be devoted to other peoples girlfriends as of late.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus;2143577 said:


> My life seems to be devoted to other peoples girlfriends as of late.


thats why they call you mr markus

headed to florida for a week


----------



## schrader

Nice, how did you find the time for that, I can't seem to get more than a couple days off. Cant complain about being busy sure beats going broke.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Florida is for old folcks...


----------



## Mr.Markus

...that was my best typo yet.


----------



## DeVries

Finally some rain, not much but at least it will keep the dust down for a few hours.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries;2143687 said:


> Finally some rain, not much but at least it will keep the dust down for a few hours.


That's good enough for me! The truck booked on dust control was called off this morning. I'll bet he's calling again by 9 am.


----------



## schrader

Feels like it could snow today, pretty cool for this time of year


----------



## ff1221

The rain driving against the windows sure reminded me of sideways snow in the middle of the night!


----------



## Jaynen

greywynd;2141390 said:


> Anyone have any experience/knowledge of aftermarket remote starters for vehicles?


Ive installed a few.


----------



## SHAWZER

Just started my wood stove in the basement .......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

If only all summer could be like this.


----------



## schrader

12 degrees and cloudy here kind of feels like fall.


----------



## DeVries

Ok so who's doing a rain dance for us. We need rain bad, can't believe how dry it is.


----------



## greywynd

We had fire bans in place for part of May, they were dropped a couple weeks ago, now there's talks o putting them back into effect. 

Planning a campfire for tonight and suspect it may be the last one for a while.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Don't even miss the Town stuff anymore thanks to some referrals from other PS members. Some nice places that I've worked on before but have changed hands a few times. It's nice to be familiar with a site,
"Yup I remember that hole from 10 years ago..." A good afternoon to crank up the AC and get some hogging in...


----------



## Hysert

Well atleast you have something to cut Markus! Sure ant much growing besides the weeds??? Boys are spot cutting for the last few weeks, didn't even burn both tanks in the zero last week!! Someone teach me the rain dance more then happy to strut my stuff lol.. starting a building demo today! Looking forward to a week of soon for some family time up north!!!


----------



## schrader

Pretty dry here, even the weeds are dying, still find lots to de never seems to be to many short days?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I hope you guys are not per cut and atleast have a contract for a set amount.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Is a Deere worth 9% more money then a Kubota

very similar spec'd tractor.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;2145144 said:


> Is a Deere worth 9% more money then a Kubota
> 
> very similar spec'd tractor.


I love my kubota and think it's a great tractor, but 9% sounds like small potatoes unless it's a 200k tractor lol, I'd absolutely choose the deere for 5-8k more


----------



## cet

I've heard the guys with deere's bill at least 9% more.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;2145174 said:


> I've heard the guys with deere's bill at least 9% more.


That was worth the wait...lol.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet;2145174 said:


> I've heard the guys with deere's bill at least 9% more.


good point

do they ever buy lunch ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

They eat a lot of nachos..


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;2145176 said:


> That was worth the wait...lol.


Hey don't scare him away.


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC;2145144 said:


> Is a Deere worth 9% more money then a Kubota
> 
> very similar spec'd tractor.


That's what I thought pricing tractors this spring. The Deere started out about 15% more than the Kubota until the Kubota salesman did his final numbers and matched the exact configuration I had on the Deere then it was less than 3%. At the end of the day I'm dealing with a salesman who looks after me and a dealership that backs that up so it was worth the extra $1800.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ff1221;2145218 said:


> That's what I thought pricing tractors this spring. The Deere started out about 15% more than the Kubota until the Kubota salesman did his final numbers and matched the exact configuration I had on the Deere then it was less than 3%. At the end of the day I'm dealing with a salesman who looks after me and a dealership that backs that up so it was worth the extra $1800.


So you went with a deere ?
What did you price


----------



## ff1221

Yes I'm just waiting on delivery of a new 4052. Was pricing it against the equivalent Kubota L60 series. When the salesman gave me the original price it was the cash price not the financed price which increased the price $3500 and to include 3rd function on loader joystick was another $4000 so when he came with the final numbers it went up $7500.

I decided after we made the deal with Deere to get a 4in1 bucket for the loader. I asked the salesman if it would work off the 3rd function on the joystick. He told me the other day that it required more parts to make it work but he was eating those because he already gave me the price on it. 

Just make sure they are giving you all the numbers before you decide and regardless of what tractor you decide on you'll still get a good tractor. In my case for another $1800 it was worth buying the Deere for the service.


----------



## JD Dave

Comparing option to option is very important. Also compares weights. If your ordering or buying new I'd also suggest rim weights on the rear.


----------



## cet

JD Dave;2145301 said:


> Comparing option to option is very important. Also compares weights. If your ordering or buying new I'd also suggest rim weights on the rear.


Some operators might not require the extra weight.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet;2145314 said:


> Some operators might not require the extra weight.


...and more head room.


----------



## SHAWZER

Another windy , dusty day . They keep forecasting the rain later and later . Beer is good and cold .......


----------



## Mr.Markus

The pig farmer down the road decided Friday afternoon was a good time to spread on the field across the road. It's pretty rank here today, I feel bad for the neighbour who is having their annual family reunion in the back yard.


----------



## schrader

Looks like an nice band of thunder storms on the radar, we might get something out of this.


----------



## SHAWZER

Little bit of rain , forecast looks dry for another week .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The Deere 5085e is $68 and it has 0% for 60 or less months vs the Kubota m5-111 is $62 but I dont know the rate of finance as the quote is listed cash price. 
The comparable tractor should really be the M5-91 but I am really not sure yet.
Kubota has now kicked in a 6 year 5000 hr warranty. I will only put 100 hrs a year and Ill prob sell before 1000 hrs.

This tractor would only plow snow and I want a "5000 series size tractor" as it plows more then a truck, can fit in any of my spots, and pushes a 9ft wing plow.

maybe I should have a gtg bbq and we cast a vote with bottlecaps.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Im up for a gtg, early in the week or a weekend. 
I still plow and salt with 1 truck so my vote wont count...

MTO blitz in Erin this morning, 1 min from my site, takes my licence and says follow me to inspection...quick and thorough, got a good boy sticker for both truck and trailer, truck is up over 400K now but I just washed and armoured the tires, mud flaps and wheel wells so it looked good...lots of angry looking guys in there in dump trucks.


----------



## Triple L

Just my opinion but I think the m5 is a lot more tractor then a 5085e... I think spec for spec, expecially when it comes to weight would be the m5 vs a 5115M series deere


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;2145615 said:


> Just my opinion but I think the m5 is a lot more tractor then a 5085e... I think spec for spec, expecially when it comes to weight would be the m5 vs a 5115M series deere


The m5-91 is a better compare to the 5085e
The deere is 1000 heavier
Both are 12 forward and 12 reverse

I know they are not premium tractors I dont mind clutching to shift

Its very hard to decide


----------



## Triple L

I think the hardest part is knowing that neither of those tractors are worth more then 50k on a good day, a little over a year ago... justifying new tier 4 equipment these days is the hardest decision


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC;2145627 said:


> The m5-91 is a better compare to the 5085e
> The deere is 1000 heavier
> Both are 12 forward and 12 reverse
> 
> I know they are not premium tractors I dont mind clutching to shift
> 
> Its very hard to decide


Does either have a power shift between ranges? Does either have a full frame or do both use engine as the frame. I'm not up on the specs of these smaller tractor.


----------



## Triple L

I'm pretty sure the deere 5M is full frame and powershift turtle to rabbit in each gear, but again it's significantly more money then a 5E series for both those reasons...


----------



## schrader

My 5085M still uses the engine as part of the frame but it is heavy built, the 16spd trans is power shift between turtle and rabbit and forward reverse. I love the 5 series it turns on a dime good road speed and works really well in the small and medium sized lots.


----------



## JD Dave

Thanks for the info. I'm sure there is nothing wrong with either tractor.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I know summer is just starting for you guys with kids, but 9 degrees last night feels like fall.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus;2145760 said:


> I know summer is just starting for you guys with kids, but 9 degrees last night feels like fall.


I'd rather have cool weather since it's so dry. I'm doing the rain dance nightly now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave;2145766 said:


> I'd rather have cool weather since it's so dry. I'm doing the rain dance nightly now.


Can we get a video of you dancing?

On second thought.........never mind.


----------



## Hysert

Up at lake joseph for the week!! Pritty nice up here, was cool on tues but the temps have been rising steady. Going for a round at rocky crest, should be interesting ..


----------



## cet

Hysert;2145774 said:


> Up at lake joseph for the week!! Pritty nice up here, was cool on tues but the temps have been rising steady. Going for a round at rocky crest, should be interesting ..


Good luck, that course is difficult


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;2145766 said:


> I'd rather have cool weather since it's so dry. I'm doing the rain dance nightly now.


I have a customer who turned their irrig off cause the pond it feeds from is really low...



Mark Oomkes;2145770 said:


> Can we get a video of you dancing?
> On second thought.........never mind.


For a price I might be able to find said video...LOL

Where is everyone going for Can Day...traffic in Erin WTH...


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave;2145766 said:


> I'm doing the rain dance nightly now.


Careful Dave, you know what dancing leads to...

... little Snyders.

We need rain here too. City of Welland must have put out water bills at the 1st of June, lots of customers not irrigating this year. We try to tell them that $300 in water is alot cheaper than replacing your lawn or fighting weeds.


----------



## SHAWZER

Much needed dust control just started here now . Have not seen anyone watering lawns , pay for water coming in your house and same again sewage charge .


----------



## JD Dave

I'm actually a pretty good dancer. Lol


----------



## cet

Your rain dance worked.


----------



## JD Dave

cet;2145846 said:


> Your rain dance worked.


For you. We got 1mm. Crops are starting to go down hill quickly around here.


----------



## DeVries

We had an inch Friday at the cottage. Nice steady all day rain, was hoping we would get some back home but got nothing. My corn has at least grown to the point of covering the ground, but its still a long way off from where it should be.


----------



## Hysert

Wow that was a scorcher today!! Was digging a small foundation, bone dry 4ft down!! Hope the forcast is right about Friday and Saturday rain?? Gave in last night and watered my lawn for 8hrs with the well, gonna pound it again tonight...


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha , I may pound it again tonight too .............


----------



## Mr.Markus

When the grass stops growing I get bored and start cutting down trees...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Wow, wind? Hope summer is going well for everyone!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I started renovating a bed at the back and noticed this 70ft ash was split and ready to come down, best to bring it down where I want then let it fall on the neighbours kids.

...and my summer is awesome, thanks for asking.


----------



## Hysert

Git a sore neck from 1500ft of this.. little to steep to side hill 

https://youtu.be/5vpl_-9kbXQ


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert;2146271 said:


> Git a sore neck from 1500ft of this.. little to steep to side hill


Hysertain you don't know how to post a link...


----------



## schrader

Looks like it going to be another hot week, stay cool boys.


----------



## SHAWZER

Much better weather , going down to 12 - 14 c tonight .


----------



## redclifford

It will feel like +22 at 4am, I wish it would get below 20 at night


----------



## Mr.Markus

Looks like I can look forward to some more blitzes...

http://www.wellingtonadvertiser.com/comments/index.cfm?articleID=31913


----------



## Triple L

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-trucks...rw/1180265574?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

I think I just found your new truck markus. You wount have to worry about the mto with this...

Unbelievable how quick a 550 turns into a $100,000 truck


----------



## SHAWZER

Get lots of ice for your beer guys , Mother nature cranking up the heat again .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L;2146920 said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-trucks...rw/1180265574?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> I think I just found your new truck markus. You wount have to worry about the mto with this...
> 
> Unbelievable how quick a 550 turns into a $100,000 truck


pull the trigger chad... http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...x4/1178463814?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
 there goes the savings account  Thumbs Up


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;2147085 said:


> pull the trigger chad... http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...x4/1178463814?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> there goes the savings account  Thumbs Up


Cummins diesel! Hahahahahaha I've never laughed soo hard! Typical salesman, there's no cummins in a terrastar


----------



## Hysert

Wow you guys all still alive in the heat... was under pinning today! Down 12 feet in the clay wasn't to bad, thankfully with some help from a tree and about 200 feet from the lake made it alot easier!!!


----------



## schrader

Even the breeze off the bay isn't cooling things down much, but since it hasn't rained in two months the grass is pretty much toast here even the irrigated lawns are slowing right down so it makes for shorter days.


----------



## SHAWZER

Hot air , lots of Elvis , beer , what a combo........


----------



## schrader

Lots of lightning and thunder but not much rain here, so dry even the trees are starting to drop there leaves. Its been a few years since we have had a summer this dry, got a bad feeling its all coming this winter.


----------



## DeVries

We got a decent shot of rain and a lot of lightning. Its welcome because the last rainfall we had was June 15th.

Water on Lake Ontario about 3kms out was 73 degrees Saturday. I don't even think it got that warm the last two summers.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We've had 2.25" since Thursday. Things are greening up slowly. 

Not sure if it was in time for some of the corn and beans, there were some fields that looked horrible.


----------



## GMC Driver

We got 1" yesterday morning. It got sucked up pretty quickly, no puddles anywhere. Still cracks in the ground wide enough to stick a hand into. But we'll take it - all the plants around here perked up a bit yesterday.

Warm lakes = busy winter.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

great weekend to do line painting. I think I have walked 10kms. Should have worn a fit bit to see. 

Im surprised at home many people go to the gym at 2am. 
Currently waiting for Arnold to finish up his reps wesport so he can move his 95 corolla 
thats blocking 2 spots that I want to finish. Either that or its yellow racing stripes...


----------



## schrader

Working at midnight on a long weekend? you are more ambitious than me, Ha ha.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Long weekend..?! This would explain a lot. LOL.


----------



## potskie

schrader;2147732 said:


> Working at midnight on a long weekend? you are more ambitious than me, Ha ha.


Long weekends are lot sweeping and striping prime time. Been doin a bit of it myself this weekend actually.


----------



## schrader

Well wasn't a long weekend for me either but I'm not working at midnight on a Sunday, oh to be young again.


----------



## Mr.Markus

No strip joints or Hooters here either, everything closes at 9pm....


----------



## SHAWZER

Weather people keep saying t-storm today . Must be looking at a different radar than me . Complete fire ban here .


----------



## JD Dave

I'm not digging this new mobile version on here.


----------



## schrader

Humidex of 40 degrees, time to call it a day. Sure could use some rain ground is so dry in spots it is starting to crack


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave said:


> I'm not digging this new mobile version on here.


Hopefully this isn't childish or buffoonish, but give it some time, you'll get used to it. And overall, it is much better.


----------



## JD Dave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hopefully this isn't childish or buffoonish, but give it some time, you'll get used to it. And overall, it is much better.


Well I didn't realize you could like posts just like Facebook. I'm not much of a fan of advertisements or the lay out but I'm sure it will grow on me.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm not on Facebook, I was confused for a bit and thought that MJD and Snofarmer were dating or something when I saw it on Marks post.


----------



## Hysert

TGIF, that was a hot week!! Looks like one more week then some normal temps!! With all the leaves falling was beginning to think I lost a few months and had to start fall cleanups?? This drought needs to come to a end!! We really haven't had more then 4 hrs of rain since april.. stay cool guys!!!!

Agree FB is gay!!


----------



## SHAWZER

Was nice and cool when I jumped out of a plane at 10,900 feet a few days ago . But just like sex , in a few minutes its all over ....... Ha Ha Ha


----------



## SHAWZER

Tough crowd , everyone must be hiding from the heat ........


----------



## schrader

Maybe I'm just getting used to it but 31 didn't seem that bad today.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Had mole lanced on my upper arm this morning at 8, "Don't work it too much for a bit" they said. Took down 5 trees, chipped them up and stacked the firewood for a customer... freezing came out about 4pm and I'm thinking they might've been right.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Did you sleep?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I don't sleep much to begin with, back to normal today. Sutures come out in a week.


----------



## Ducke

Another wonderful day of 92% humidity. 
We need rain in a real big way. There are 7 wildfires burning the biggest is 250 Hectares. There might be some rain on the weekend but the forecast keeps changing less rain each update.


----------



## Hysert

Finally got some rain over the past few days! Things are green again!!!

Got MrT farm simulator game, amazing how quick they know what to do? Kid already made 2mil and got the fancy Case combine with tracks... really cool how real it is


----------



## schrader

We have a special weather statement in effect because its going to rain tomorrow, I think the boys at EC are getting bored. The rain over the weekend has started to bring some things back to life could use some more.


----------



## redclifford

anyone know where I can find a reasonable leaf vac hose


----------



## schrader

Looked in the old rain gauge/bucket, almost 3" thats more rain then we have had in the last three months. Shouldn't have to water anything for a while now.


----------



## Hamster360

Hey guys. Does anyone do any landscaping in Ancaster? I have a job coming up there and I could use a sub if anyone knows anyone. Thanks


----------



## Hysert

Thought I'd plug these guys.. they ran 100ton of stone for me thismorning! We use slingers often and have never got to use these guys before... they have a patent on there trucks as they are lower then the others and remote control drivable.. yes he was stand beside me and moving the truck! Coolest RC I ever seen... not to mention it looks bad a$$... they did a great job


----------



## DeVries

They are the only guys I've ever used. They have installed 3-5" riverstone for me before too.
I've seen him freak out a guy once who thought the truck was rolling away. We had a good chuckle over that one.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

That soil king setup is pretty nice. There is one in Roseneath that hauls around here and it is spotless red and chrome. 

Headed to PortPerry for a little Casino.
Apparently I can read minds so hopefully cards come easy.


----------



## schrader

That sounds expensive, I always seem to leave in the red.


----------



## StratfordPusher

StratfordPusher said:


> *Time for snow*
> 
> All ready once again.... bring it on Mother nature...
> 
> View attachment 139996
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Yawn.. ia it winter yet?nn


----------



## schrader

Anyone looking for a good used mower, I just don't use this one anymore don't want to see it sitting around.
 Bobcat Mower


----------



## Hysert

How's everyone doing... was up north of Collingwood on Saturday morning picking up are new machine... 5 degrees on the dash was a shocker!!! Summer went too fast... 

Had a party for the kids last night... tho all the adults were partying to celebrate back to school... lol


----------



## SHAWZER

North of Collingwood ? Lot of water , hope you were picking up a boat .....Ha Ha


----------



## schrader

We got hit with a real good thunderstorm last night not sure how much rain but everything is flooded pretty good this morning, looks like we might get more yet.


----------



## redclifford

Sept 7 and it feels like +44...


----------



## Hysert

Hey guys... got a set of snows on factory rims with tpms sensors and center caps for sale from our 11 sierra, 8x180, tires are 75%... also a air raid cold air intake, weathertech liners and rear wheel house liners... PM me..


----------



## DeVries

Anybody using the Metal pless with the live edge yet? Worth the extra money?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Anybody using the Metal pless with the live edge yet? Worth the extra money?


I have a 1036 pusher on my S650 Bobcat. Works great. Customer loved it as well.


----------



## Herm Witte

DeVries said:


> Anybody using the Metal pless with the live edge yet? Worth the extra money?


We have a 14' and 16' box with live edge. Thoroughly impressed with the scraping ability.


----------



## DeVries

Good to know, thanks for the feedback. For a minute I thought I posted this on the wrong weather thread :usflag:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Good to know, thanks for the feedback. For a minute I thought I posted this on the wrong weather thread :usflag:


Were you thinking this should the Hollander weather thread?


----------



## DeVries

Mark Oomkes said:


> Were you thinking this should the Hollander weather thread?


Sounds like you know my extended family. Good to see fellow Hollanders looking out for each other.


----------



## daveklassen

Anyone have any experience with a ventrac or MT85 for sidewalks in the winter? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Triple L

daveklassen said:


> Anyone have any experience with a ventrac or MT85 for sidewalks in the winter? Any input would be appreciated.


I looked at both, mt85 is $35k plus 7 for used blower and blade, ventrac 3200 series was 60k for tractor, blade, blower, cab and drop salter... I ended up going with a deere 1 series with cab and plow for half the price and twice the travel speed and 6 year warranty... pretty hard to beat and with a loader is more capable then the mt85


----------



## redclifford

I've had nothing but good things to say about the b2650 and b3030, extended the salters to hold more salt and were able drive them around town


----------



## redclifford

DeVries said:


> Anybody using the Metal pless with the live edge yet? Worth the extra money?





Mark Oomkes said:


> I have a 1036 pusher on my S650 Bobcat. Works great. Customer loved it as well.


 they work great,scrape very well. we used boss pushers before and these are night and day difference . Very smooth compared to using the boss, a lot more money but I definitely think they are worth it


----------



## dycproperties

Does anyone know if a Kubota rtv can be driven on the road in Ontario for plowing? I'm looking to get one for a walkway route and want to run it from site to site. I talked to the local pd and they didn't have a clear answer seemed to depend on who pulls you over. I run tractors all over town with no issue and would ague that a rtv is the same but I don't want to buy it till I have a clear answer.
I'd appreciate any input thanks
Dan


----------



## greywynd

dycproperties said:


> Does anyone know if a Kubota rtv can be driven on the road in Ontario for plowing? I'm looking to get one for a walkway route and want to run it from site to site. I talked to the local pd and they didn't have a clear answer seemed to depend on who pulls you over. I run tractors all over town with no issue and would ague that a rtv is the same but I don't want to buy it till I have a clear answer.
> I'd appreciate any input thanks
> Dan


Seems to depend on the area as you said. 
A friend has one and he had a hard time finding insurance for it, I can't recall the exact reason why, or who he went with. I know now that he has insurance, he can legally drive it on certain roads in his municipality. He does have to wear a helmet, even with the full cab.

I know another area where atv's are legal, but only dawn to dusk, from April to November.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

What is a gas 2011 chevy single cab long box work 2500 70000km with western v and tornado worth. Plowed a year.
Worth?


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC said:


> What is a gas 2011 chevy single cab long box work 2500 70000km with western v and tornado worth. Plowed a year.
> Worth?


Just traded our 11 ext cab work gaser, no plow or salter for 24k.... ours had 80000kms


----------



## schrader

Crazy how prices have gone up, I bought my 2010 reg cab gasser for 20k in 2013 could probably get that for it now.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> What is a gas 2011 chevy single cab long box work 2500 70000km with western v and tornado worth. Plowed a year.
> Worth?


Double what a dodge is worth  LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

double the price for half the truck.


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L said:


> I looked at both, mt85 is $35k plus 7 for used blower and blade, ventrac 3200 series was 60k for tractor, blade, blower, cab and drop salter... I ended up going with a deere 1 series with cab and plow for half the price and twice the travel speed and 6 year warranty... pretty hard to beat and with a loader is more capable then the mt85


We just looked at the same thing, we have an older 420 steiner that we love and it gets places a tractor never will but at 50-60k for new a tractor for 35k is faster and has more power. Looking at either the Kubota B2650 or JD 3 series but waiting on final pricing/specs from JD.


----------



## ff1221

dycproperties said:


> Does anyone know if a Kubota rtv can be driven on the road in Ontario for plowing? I'm looking to get one for a walkway route and want to run it from site to site. I talked to the local pd and they didn't have a clear answer seemed to depend on who pulls you over. I run tractors all over town with no issue and would ague that a rtv is the same but I don't want to buy it till I have a clear answer.
> I'd appreciate any input thanks
> Dan


They can be driven on the roads in Ontario but the Municipality in which you operate must ave an ATV By-Law that allows the use on their roads/streets. The vehicle must be plated as an Off-Road Vehicle and it must be insured and the driver must have a valid drivers license. Some provincial highways can be driven on but not all, there is a list in the Off Road Vehicle Act. Also the local County must also ave a By-Law in place to allow us on any County roads.


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape said:


> We just looked at the same thing, we have an older 420 steiner that we love and it gets places a tractor never will but at 50-60k for new a tractor for 35k is faster and has more power. Looking at either the Kubota B2650 or JD 3 series but waiting on final pricing/specs from JD.


I have an orange epoke hydraulic drop salter for sale that will work perfectly on either of those tractors... have used it for a few years on my 3720


----------



## redclifford

Triple L said:


> I have an orange epoke hydraulic drop salter for sale that will work perfectly on either of those tractors... have used it for a few years on my 3720


How much, any pictures


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hey Gentlemen and Dave, 

Hope everyone has had a great warm season. I haven't been on here since spring. My first daughter was born in the spring time and between her and work my time has been eaten up. 

I'm not going to be doing any snow plowing this year except maybe my drive and a few neighbors. Going to be the first year not doing it.

If anyone here has a hole in a route near 50/hwy 7, let me know. I was asked to do a parking lot near a property I used to do. Requires a tractor or loader, but would be pretty quick. 2 hours at most. Could probably get 10-12k.


----------



## Triple L

redclifford said:


> How much, any pictures


I will have pics and price posted tomorrow, thanks


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL said:


> Hey Gentlemen and Dave,
> 
> Hope everyone has had a great warm season. I haven't been on here since spring. My first daughter was born in the spring time and between her and work my time has been eaten up.
> 
> I'm not going to be doing any snow plowing this year except maybe my drive and a few neighbors. Going to be the first year not doing it.
> 
> If anyone here has a hole in a route near 50/hwy 7, let me know. I was asked to do a parking lot near a property I used to do. Requires a tractor or loader, but would be pretty quick. 2 hours at most. Could probably get 10-12k.


Congrats Grant, feel like I've been out of the loop this summer...
Head down working away....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

He grant. Great to hear from you.
.... "my first daughter" another one on the way perhaps?

I miss all the pictures. No one posts pictures anymore.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Painted bobcats
Decided to change the bottom and make it grey. Still have to do letters/decals.

Polished the case tractor . Painted the plow


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

lots of concrete left overs these days and I couldn't pass up a deal so had to keep taking it. poured a pad, sidewalk and now Im making my own blocks. should be nice for the sand mix.


----------



## Hysert

Nice deal Dean!!!. Congratulations Grant !!! here's how we mix concrete, teach them young! And how we found a septic tank with a triaxle fully loaded... last ones for Chris


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

someone else paid for all my crete.  only a few meters at a time but they can dump into the block forms if no one is around for a pad. 
I do have a small electric mixer and its mounted to a skid with a garbage can cut in half for a shoot. everyone always borrows it cause its the best.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Thanks guys. She keeps me busy, but never been happier.There with be another, but not just yet.

I'll post up a picture or two when I'm at home. Doesn't like them from my phone. We painted all our machines trailer etc... Lots of work to do it, but makes them look great. Also picked up a laser grader attachment. Works well.

Markus, I'm working in your 'hood building a stone wall on Erin Halton town line.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Also changed up a bunch of stuff. Sold my black dually, replaced it with a F650 Cummins /Allison /air brake. Chev 2500 is parked and for sale if anyone wants parts truck or a beater. Replaced it with a half ton gas. 2017 z71 1500 is ordered. Being built October 3.


----------



## cet

Hysert said:


> Nice deal Dean!!!. Congratulations Grant !!! here's how we mix concrete, teach them young! And how we found a septic tank with a triaxle fully loaded... last ones for Chris
> View attachment 166465
> View attachment 166466
> View attachment 166467


Hopefully going tomorrow but the forecast doesn't look promising.


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL said:


> Thanks guys. She keeps me busy, but never been happier.There with be another, but not just yet.
> 
> I'll post up a picture or two when I'm at home. Doesn't like them from my phone. We painted all our machines trailer etc... Lots of work to do it, but makes them look great. Also picked up a laser grader attachment. Works well.
> 
> Markus, I'm working in your 'hood building a stone wall on Erin Halton town line.


There are a lot of new faces poaching in my area this year, it is nice to know 1 that will buy me lunch...
If you need any toys to help you out or somewhere to park equip let me know.
3 weddings on estates this year. Mothers of the bride are now on my list of most demanding clients ever...
I am happy that the grass turned around and greened up this fall...


----------



## Hysert

Me too, got a friendly tournament tmr at kings forest... think it's gonna be a wet one


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Beautiful lines Markus!!!


----------



## Triple L

For sale:

Epoke self loading drop salter
Hydraulic drive
fits perfect between john deere 3720 - 3046r tractor
has custom back drag edge for pulling away snow from corners / beginning of sidewalks (easily removable)
in good condition
Asking $2,000.00


----------



## ff1221

Hey fellas, pricing a new plow. Has anybody priced new Sno Ex plows? I'm looking to price a new Sno Ex Speedwing just looking for some dealer reccomendations. Thanks in advance!


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L said:


> For sale:
> 
> Epoke self loading drop salter
> Hydraulic drive
> fits perfect between john deere 3720 - 3046r tractor
> has custom back drag edge for pulling away snow from corners / beginning of sidewalks (easily removable)
> in good condition
> Asking $2,000.00
> 
> View attachment 166547
> 
> 
> View attachment 166548


 That's clever with the back drag blade. Ever have issues of snow clogging the bottom of the drop spreader? Was it worth it or is it a limited use type of thing. Not trying to spoil a sale just very curious how it performed.


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape said:


> That's clever with the back drag blade. Ever have issues of snow clogging the bottom of the drop spreader? Was it worth it or is it a limited use type of thing. Not trying to spoil a sale just very curious how it performed.


It works great, never had a problem in 5 years with it clogging up the salter...see u should have just bought my salter lol


----------



## G.Landscape

Triple L said:


> It works great, never had a problem in 5 years with it clogging up the salter...see u should have just bought my salter lol


Can you match terms... 0% for 84month?


----------



## Triple L

G.Landscape said:


> Can you match terms... 0% for 84month?


It's not like it's your money when your an employee...

And besides, don't have to... unit has been SOLD!


----------



## Hysert

Got a western head light harness for sale! Off 3 port module, MVP3/MVP/wideout.. came off 2011 GMC


----------



## JD Dave

Hopefully your wife still lets you stand up to pee Grant. Children are a blessing and I'm jealous you don't have to plow snow.


----------



## snowman4

Hey guys I don't post here too often but when I do it's to poke your brains and ask for opinions and I'm always thankful for the answers.

I'm considering getting a Case321 on winter lease. It would mostly be on small commercial sites. Comparing it to a Case 580 backhoe it is not as powerful and has a lower bucket hinge height. We don't do much removal but if we have removal to do whatever machine we winter lease will be the one to do it. The machine may be used occasionally or possibly every storm in a condo as well. I'm leaning towards the 321 for maneuverability. Am I making a mistake? Any suggestion on what size pusher would work best on it?


----------



## schrader

Lake effect rain here this morning that's a sign of what's to come for us lake effect guys, crazy when you still see people swimming in the bay on October 7.


----------



## Mr.Markus

snowman4 said:


> Hey guys I don't post here too often but when I do it's to poke your brains and ask for opinions and I'm always thankful for the answers.
> 
> I'm considering getting a Case321 on winter lease. It would mostly be on small commercial sites. Comparing it to a Case 580 backhoe it is not as powerful and has a lower bucket hinge height. We don't do much removal but if we have removal to do whatever machine we winter lease will be the one to do it. The machine may be used occasionally or possibly every storm in a condo as well. I'm leaning towards the 321 for maneuverability. Am I making a mistake? Any suggestion on what size pusher would work best on it?


I've never been in a 321 but I have loaded with a 580SL for years and I do believe the hinge height is important.
It is nice to push the snow across the truck with a full bucket and dump into the void. More power and weight is good too. There are a lot with hla snowwings 8/13 in my area. I wouldn't go any wider than 10 ft with a pusher.
First day off this summer...going to the fair.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Is anyone going to the GIE+Expo http://www.gie-expo.com/
All Attendees - October 20-21, 2016 | Ky. Expo Center


----------



## Mr.Markus

I would love to go again, lots on my plate this fall.


----------



## SHAWZER

snowman4 said:


> Hey guys I don't post here too often but when I do it's to poke your brains and ask for opinions and I'm always thankful for the answers.
> 
> I'm considering getting a Case321 on winter lease. It would mostly be on small commercial sites. Comparing it to a Case 580 backhoe it is not as powerful and has a lower bucket hinge height. We don't do much removal but if we have removal to do whatever machine we winter lease will be the one to do it. The machine may be used occasionally or possibly every storm in a condo as well. I'm leaning towards the 321 for maneuverability. Am I making a mistake? Any suggestion on what size pusher would work best on it?


 Hard to go back to a 580 after operating an articulating loader . Ease of steering ,visibility and no backhoe hanging out the back . With decent tires the loader should handle a 10 foot steel - edge pusher fine .


----------



## Hysert

Nothing like tearing into a brand new truck... gotta say the mount was easy, no drilling is always nice... salter is wired in too... put the boat away and pulled the leaf trailer out this weekend... happy turkey guys!!!


----------



## schrader

If I didn't own one of those I wouldn't even know what kind of truck it was, I always cheat and leave the grill on to nervous to pull it off. What are you putting on for a plow?


----------



## Hysert

Ya I hear that! It will have a 9.6 V3... it's sure is nice how all the new equipment now a days is basically plug and play!!! I'm sure we all remember the older days with pumps and toggles to swap lights etc...


----------



## schrader

I have the same plow on mine works well.


----------



## Hysert

Good to know!!! Must be getting cool up there these days?? Only got one more project to get ready, installing a cab on are new rubber tire, they are say 8-10hrs instalation??


----------



## snowman4

Thanks for the feedback on the 321 vs 580.

The bucket hinge pin isn't far off. Only about 10cm lower on the compact loader than on the backhoe so I don't think that will be an issue especially since it does very little truck loading.

My concern is the 70HP. We currently have a Cat 257D which is also about 70HP. Am I going to notice the loader being any stronger simply because it's on wheels and not tracks? We currently use a 7' HLA 3500 on the skid steer and I personally don't think I would go wider. (wider would be fine on shorter runs or if the box wasn't so high like a 2500 series but with the 38" high box when it fills up with snow on a long push - it's a lot of snow... we also have to turn to dump the snow where it goes).

I'm loving the idea of articulation and I think paired up with a blade with hydraulic wings instead of a straight pusher would be amazing. I'm just wondering if I will regret the 70HP


----------



## SHAWZER

What is the distance on your long pushes ?


----------



## greywynd

I've never used a compact loader, but I have used 310 JD backhoes, and 444, 544, and 644 loaders. (Skids too.) Setup right there was very little I couldn't clear, even with the 644. We ran a 16' wide pusher on that, never chained, so that you could drop it anytime to backdrag corners and clean other tight areas with the bucket. 

Personally, as loaders go, my goto would be a 544 size machine. It'll fit about anywhere, but has the weight and power to move a good pile of snow. Money no object, it would have a 12-16 size hydraulic wing on it for the box/blade versatility.

I just don't feel the compact loaders, as a standard machine, are enough. Chad (TripleL) has one, but for loading I think he added a hilift dump bucket for loading trucks. That extra investment helps offset the shortfalls of the machine for removal work.


----------



## Triple L

A 8-14 is the perfect blade for a 70hp loader in all conditions... I have ran a 9-15 on my cat906h for the past 4 years and a 10-16 for a year before that... under most snowfalls we don't have any trouble pushing a blade that size, but when you get 12" of mashed potatoes then you have to take smaller bites and or keep 1 wing back to allow for runoff... don't usually run out of traction, it's hp and how long you can stand going dead slow ahead lol either way the blades I'm recommending are a lot bigger then a 7' straight blade haha. A high dump 2 yard bucket is awesome for stacking snow and loading trucks...


----------



## Mr.Markus

According to my sources their their is a record turn out this year for the Town tender, I'm going to have to sharpen my pencil and stir up some %?$t.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> According to my sources their their is a record turn out this year for the Town tender, I'm going to have to sharpen my pencil and stir up some %?$t.


Don't you love when you live in a small enough community to find out who all is coming to the table before hand!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I think I'll be the lowballer this season... $1-$2 was the clincher on winning bids on per push stuff last year, $10 off per site will only be $100 per push. I can do better than that...


----------



## Hysert

Our town just did a few roads around me with tar and chip this week??? Perfect way to pi$$ tax paying money into the ditch


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> I think I'll be the lowballer this season... $1-$2 was the clincher on winning bids on per push stuff last year, $10 off per site will only be $100 per push. I can do better than that...


not many would say what you just did but I would do the same. Hit em now because the way everyone is talking this would be the year for the per push, you will make it up on the events and the seasonal should weed out the weak. A true test on your numbers and sounds like you have the ante. I would say that the general public around here thinks its going to be a lot of events because I am seeing some customers flop to allindean.
phone has been ringing and I have been answering. Ill be heavy into the iron this year and ready for the war on snow with 8 tractors 3 bobcats and the sidewalk crews and trucks. For the first time I finally got the truck I wanted. Ordered it april 28th and it just got here. Ive always fell for the deal but this time I got what I wanted and a deal. There is a new ram in town...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Im going to the kentucky show if anyone else is going let me know
Should be a good time and Im always thirsty so speak up.


----------



## Hysert

Beautiful truck Dean!!!


----------



## schrader

Nice truck Dean I wish I had half you ambition good luck this winter.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

thanks guys.
i see the calendar girl thread is back up and running strong.


----------



## SHAWZER

A calendar girl standing beside your new Ram would be cool !


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHAWZER said:


> A calendar girl standing beside your new Ram would be cool !


I said Pardon?
mrs champ wasn't available for a picture


----------



## SHAWZER

.....HA HA HA ..... Champ is always funny


----------



## SHAWZER

That was a dark , wild windy storm that rolled through yesterday afternoon . Sounds like Collingwood got hit hard .


----------



## schrader

Yup we got hammered real good here lots of tree damage and even a few roofs blown off houses


----------



## Mr.Markus

Looks black up that way again today, almost surreal against the colours changing here.


----------



## schrader

Confirmed tornado in Stayner and possible tornado in Collingwood where the roof blew off the Mr Transmission building. Tons of tree damage everywhere lots of clean up to do now, not the start of fall I was hoping for.


----------



## Hysert

First day of sucking leaves.. I don't do our property maintenance so I'm feeling it now!! Lol.. And my foreman is off next week so I'm mowing, Kinda looking forward to throwing some lines down for a change... lots of rain in are forecast tmr?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Good day for some kijiji runs...with Captain Cobourg away at the show I mean...


----------



## Hysert

Quack quack... had my largest renewal call last week to inform me to revise the renewal price, as they sold 40% of there property!! Ok NP... sent them a revised price... the piece of property that sold was 23 acres? But we only plow 4 of it as the rest is field... I get the phone call on Monday, "is that all your gonna take off the price" so I proceed to explain it's not a full 23 acres of plowing more like 4.. "oh right" got the new PO today lol... kinda don't mind loosing that 4, it was tooth smashing rough compared to the other 19 plowable acres we have left... just makes me laugh how they either don't know there own property or there trying to pull the wool over my eyes...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Good day for some kijiji runs...with Captain Cobourg away at the show I mean...


I still kijiji while away incase there is anything on the way home.
Show is awesome. Picking up a trailer in indianna in the am then heading for home.
Ill post lots of pics when I get back but I really think we should do a gtg road trip next year.


----------



## SHAWZER

Hysert said:


> Quack quack... had my largest renewal call last week to inform me to revise the renewal price, as they sold 40% of there property!! Ok NP... sent them a revised price... the piece of property that sold was 23 acres? But we only plow 4 of it as the rest is field... I get the phone call on Monday, "is that all your gonna take off the price" so I proceed to explain it's not a full 23 acres of plowing more like 4.. "oh right" got the new PO today lol... kinda don't mind loosing that 4, it was tooth smashing rough compared to the other 19 plowable acres we have left... just makes me laugh how they either don't know there own property or there trying to pull the wool over my eyes...


I here what you are saying , every few years some people have to be educated on their on property . That problem seems to be getting worse instead of better .


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I still kijiji while away incase there is anything on the way home.
> Show is awesome. Picking up a trailer in indianna in the am then heading for home.
> Ill post lots of pics when I get back but I really think we should do a gtg road trip next year.


I knew you would like it, it puts our shows to shame.
I flew when I went, had to be careful not to pick up anything on the flight home cause my wife was picking me up at the airport...
Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I was really tempted to go, I hear it's amazing, glad you had fun Dean


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd said:


> I was really tempted to go, I hear it's amazing, glad you had fun Dean


So basically your wife said you couldn't go.


----------



## Triple L

You could sure tell Dean doesn't get out often LOL!!! My goodness was he thirsty!!! Shut the bar down on 4th steet live thursday night haha, was such an amazing show this year! A gtg is an awesome idea dean!


----------



## schrader

Sounds expensive glad Im to busy to make it but wish I could have gone. Weather sure has changed fast here, some ic pellets and snow yesterday will get people thinking winter.


----------



## SHAWZER

Still a few Owners and Property Managers dragging their feet on contracts . Like you said , maybe this cooler weather will get them back into the real world .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader said:


> Sounds expensive glad Im to busy to make it but wish I could have gone. Weather sure has changed fast here, some ic pellets and snow yesterday will get people thinking winter.


I picked up a trailer in indianna for myself do ill probably sell my existing for more then I bought this one for. Thats just how I roll. 
Ill have tha champ get that tractor from you this week now that I am back. Pickup from you then orangeville. In kingston today looking over a few plans. New truck has 5000kms already. The automatic air suspension is really nice.


----------



## schrader

Always busy eh, tractor is in my drive ready to roll.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC




----------



## cet

After reading that you might


MIDTOWNPC said:


> I picked up a trailer in indianna for myself do ill probably sell my existing for more then I bought this one for. Thats just how I roll.
> Ill have tha champ get that tractor from you this week now that I am back. Pickup from you then orangeville. In kingston today looking over a few plans. New truck h





MIDTOWNPC said:


> I picked up a trailer in indianna for myself do ill probably sell my existing for more then I bought this one for. Thats just how I roll.
> Ill have tha champ get that tractor from you this week now that I am back. Pickup from you then orangeville. In kingston today looking over a few plans. New truck has 5000kms already. The automatic air suspension is really nice.


After reading that you might still be a little foggy.


----------



## cet

After reading that you might


MIDTOWNPC said:


> I picked up a trailer in indianna for myself do ill probably sell my existing for more then I bought this one for. Thats just how I roll.
> Ill have tha champ get that tractor from you this week now that I am back. Pickup from you then orangeville. In kingston today looking over a few plans. New truck h





MIDTOWNPC said:


> I picked up a trailer in indianna for myself do ill probably sell my existing for more then I bought this one for. Thats just how I roll.
> Ill have tha champ get that tractor from you this week now that I am back. Pickup from you then orangeville. In kingston today looking over a few plans. New truck has 5000kms already. The automatic air suspension is really nice.


After reading that you might still be a little foggy.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ventrac, dixie chopper kholer display mower, 
chads snow plow.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> After reading that you might
> 
> After reading that you might still be a little foggy.


I posted that from my phone and it changed a few words.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

Finally found my Canadian brethren!

I reside in Mississauga Ontario,

How's it going buds?

Farmers Almanac calling for some serious powder this season !

First year on this side of the business.

About to buy my snowblowers and shovels, 

Have a 4x4 F-150, she can't handle a plow !

Been doing lawn and garden property maintenance for 8 years!

28 years old trying to make it happen


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I picked up a trailer in Indiana for myself so i'll probably sell my existing one for more then I bought this one for. That's just how I roll. 
Ill have the champ get that tractor from you this week now that I am back. He will Pickup from you then orangeville. I'm in kingston today looking over a few places. My new truck has 5000 kms on it already. The automatic air suspension is really nice.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> After reading that you might
> 
> After reading that you might still be a little foggy.


your the one stuttering. t t t today gramps


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

my phone decided to do an update so I will post more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I posted that from my phone and it changed a few words.


Now you sound like one of my kids, LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> Now you sound like one of my kids, LOL


How about a loan.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> How about a loan.


Are you suggesting they will pay me back.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Finally found my Canadian brethren!
> 
> I reside in Mississauga Ontario,
> 
> How's it going buds?
> 
> Farmers Almanac calling for some serious powder this season !
> 
> First year on this side of the business.
> 
> About to buy my snowblowers and shovels,
> 
> Have a 4x4 F-150, she can't handle a plow !
> 
> Been doing lawn and garden property maintenance for 8 years!
> 
> 28 years old trying to make it happen


Welcome. 
Is it really calling for a winter that is avove average for above average for snow fall?
There are alot of guys on here and most dont post much till the snow starts to fly. Good luck this winter. Are you doing residentials. The new toro single stage blower with the metal blade and myspeed controlls is amazing. It came out last year and I bought one and a few 3x cub cadets.


----------



## Mr.Markus

F word in the forecast for tomorrow. Chilly out there today with the wind. I would really prefer to get cleanups done before switching over. Picked up a front mount leaf blower on kiji for my vacuum mower. A few quick couplers and I can switch between the two in about 5 min in the field for those properties where it just needs to be blown to the sides. Hydraulic Shute is nice, need some more padding in my headphones though...


----------



## SHAWZER

A few flurries this morning will give some outside slipper wearing people something else to whine about ......


----------



## schrader

LE rain and ice pellets here for the last two days, wind cuts right through you man its cold. Hope next week is better because we have a long way to go on clean ups


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

I don't have many cleanup's right now, only 1 this week. Believe or not I'm on a backyard renovation project, digging new gardens and cleaning up. It's a large one, will be going at er until next week.
Picking up a toro blower today !


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

Rate my rates:

Hey guys, would you be able to give me some feedback, I am in my initial stages of sending out preliminary estimates to my lawn - care clients.

Most of them typically have 1 - 2 and 3 - 4 car driveways.

Okay so this is my " estimate clause" as I am not designing a contract just yet. All my customers are very good, never had an issue with payment.

Estimate clause : Winter

By accepting this estimate you are agreeing to the following terms with Warrior Landscaping,

1. The work and services listed and described above are the only work and services that will be carried out. Any additional work requested by you the homeowner will be charged to you the home owner accordingly by Warrior Landscaping. No exceptions.

2. If paying monthly for snow removal services payment is to be made on the first of every month via e-transfer, cash or cheque for the full amount agreed upon. 

3. If paying per snow removal, an invoice will be sent for the total amount due, payment is to be made no later than 7 days after invoice date or late charges will apply.

4. "Per-push" service is charged via the accumulation of snow-fall, measurement is to be taken with tape measure on each visit. If several visits are made in one day, accumulation totals will be added and charged accordingly. All prices are subjected to HST.


Rates:

Per push:

* Trigger :
3 cm
3 - 10 cm = 40$
10 - 20 cm = 50$
20 - 30 cm = 60$
30 cm + = 70$

Seasonal:

2 car driveway - 100$ per month, unlimited visit + deicing.
3 - 4 car driveway - 150$ per month, unlimited visits + deicing.

10% off is season paid for upfront.

I know it looks a bit pricey on the seasonal side but I feel like I'm worth it, I've build a solid lawn / garden care clientele.

What are your thoughts?

Sorry for the long post !


----------



## SHAWZER

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> I don't have many cleanup's right now, only 1 this week. Believe or not I'm on a backyard renovation project, digging new gardens and cleaning up. It's a large one, will be going at er until next week.
> Picking up a toro blower today !


You might need the Toro early tomorrow ........


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

SHAWZER said:


> You might need the Toro early tomorrow ........


Raining tomorrow in GTA


----------



## Hysert

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Raining tomorrow in GTA


Welcome!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Ive never used a trigger amount like you posted for residential. 
Just per time after a nightly storm then again if needed. 7am and 4pm ?


----------



## Hysert

Oh boy, woke up during the night to see some big flakes, got that feeling that we all know so well...


----------



## SHAWZER

You sleep at night ? ....... ...


----------



## Hysert

Haha... actually not last night to much! Boy had a bad dream... so I slept on the edge... I'm sure you all know that feeling too...


----------



## DeVries

Hysert said:


> Haha... actually not last night to much! Boy had a bad dream... so I slept on the edge... I'm sure you all know that feeling too...


My wife lets grumpy bear sleep, she looks after the kids concerns during the night.


----------



## Hysert

Just north of Lindsay thismorning


----------



## schrader

Been snowing all day here, much worse than I thought actually had to go salt a few stairs. Next week looks warm again.


----------



## DeVries

schrader said:


> Been snowing all day here, much worse than I thought actually had to go salt a few stairs. Next week looks warm again.


I think we need an unlike button here.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its all good, makes the phone ring and contracts firm up.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I saw a license plate that said nicnfirm
Today but couldnt get a pic. was that your housekeeper?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I just ordered a new one PHKUDEN.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

i will make a mental note of your comment and save it for our next lunch.


----------



## Triple L

Markus is buying nacho's???? I'm in! LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

The one on my dump truck says U2CHAD...


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus said:


> I just ordered a new one PHKUDEN.


My mom got me personal plates in my late teens, EMTHED still have them now!!! I had a custom S10 that i spent way to much cash on and she couldn't resist!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hysert said:


> My mom got me personal plates in my late teens, EMTHED still have them now!!! I had a custom S10 that i spent way to much cash on and she couldn't resist!


I cant figure that one out.
Everytime I read it I see month end and think I better get my kijiji emails out.


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I cant figure that one out.
> Everytime I read it I see month end and think I better get my kijiji emails out.


Really dean...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Empty head


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Empty head


Now now don't be so hard on yourself...lol


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Empty head


There you go!!! My next ones are BNKOFDIC


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus said:


> Now now don't be so hard on yourself...lol


It was mom's idea.. it's ok I still love her!!


----------



## Hysert

I was pulled over once with those plates on my pickup, officer asked why I had blue and white plates on a truck??? I said there personalized!!!! Oh right he said??? Lmao


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert said:


> It was mom's idea.. it's ok I still love her!!


I was talking to Dean...lol

I had an MTO officer ask me if I was in a hurry cause my plates say move it, 
They say Mow It...hence the mowers on the trailer.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Markus on the mower; "I like to mow it mow it... "


----------



## A Man

Hey guys. Hope you're all keeping well and having a good fall.

Have a few things for sale, just click view other adds to see all the items 
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...er-waterloo/12-hla-horst-snow-plow/1212026627


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Markus on the mower; "I like to mow it mow it...


You know how I know you have kids now...??


----------



## Hysert

Just drove by a toilet paper tree. Lol...


----------



## G.Landscape

What does everyone do with their drop salters...do you cover them? Make a lid? Not worry about it?


----------



## redclifford

made plywood lids with hinges, we also extended the salters another 12" to hold more salt. we road the sidewalk tractors around town so the road spray/slush would get in and turn it rock hard - haven't had any issues with the lids


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

We put rubber mats on top and shovel holders on the back which u can hook a pail on for hand salting


----------



## redclifford

Looking for a skidsteer hookup for a 244j - if anyone has one they want to sell or a good hookup..


----------



## HadiCoop

Maybe a little off topic here, but where is a good dealer to buy walkbehind salt spreaders at a reasonable price? Any brands better than others? I'd like to pick up a chapin but not sure where to get one...but I'm open to suggestions. Thanks guys!


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

Hey fellas,

Do you guys ever run blowers during late-night / morning hours on residential homes?

I'm in Mississauga, wondering how neighbors typically react,

Have a toro single stage brand new.

Thanks !


----------



## SnoFarmer

yes, we do.

how do they react, they roll over and go back to sleep knowing the drive is clear, or they get up and get ready to go to work.


----------



## SHAWZER

:laugh:Its kind a calm , relaxing feeling when all contracts are signed , snow routes lined up . ......until it snows .


----------



## Hysert

Just quoted one last site yesterday, the owner has us doing his other sites but this one is considerably larger.. think the monthly price scared him, then he proceeds to tell me that a plow truck came with the property when he bought it!!! Perfect put a employee in it and get some insurance on it!!! Why he asks?? Well when your guy rips someone's bumper off its gonna be hard to sit down!!


----------



## Triple L

Speaking of insurance, I got that call today, supposed to be going up big time this year! Expecially if your with intact or economical...


----------



## Hysert

Triple L said:


> Speaking of insurance, I got that call today, supposed to be going up big time this year! Expecially if your with intact or economical...


We need that don't like tab again??


----------



## DeVries

Triple L said:


> Speaking of insurance, I got that call today, supposed to be going up big time this year! Expecially if your with intact or economical...


I'm told by Intact that your rates are based on revenue, unless you've had claims. I've been told its based on the risk of you being out there in parking lots and on roads.
I wonder if you had an off year and revenues are down if your insurance would actually drop.


----------



## SHAWZER

I also wonder about that too . If it ever happens , almost scared to ask insurance broker .....


----------



## Hysert

We've been with them for many yrs, our fleet policy actually went down $75/month as we just renewed as of next week!!! Tho are biz insurance will be going up forsure...


----------



## greywynd

Yea, never figured out that insurance based on revenue thing. 

I guess they can ask to see proof of revenue, but I never had it happen.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Economical is going through a demutualization.
Last year they hit me with a 20% increase. 
Ask me about it at the next gtg. Funny story about a little small town hacker and a retiring CEO.
Last year was my 20th year with them with not as much as a windshield claim.


----------



## schrader

Aviva hit me with 20% last year and implemented and minimum charge for snow removal. I can see a day when we won't be able to get insurance in the snow biz especially the way all the law suits are going lately.


----------



## SHAWZER

My broker is Nobles in Collingwood . Snow insurance is with Trillium . How do they figure out a minimum charge ?


----------



## schrader

It was a 5k minimum then a percentage based on income.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

http://thewinterforecast.com/toronto-winter-forecast-2016-2017-more-snow-more-cold/

I have to report my revenue estimates each year to my insurance company. 
I think the revenue is only part of the approach because I could be a lowballer like Markus and just plow some places for free. 
Markus is going to be talking alot next gtg. I might have to get a driver


----------



## Mr.Markus

I always think I'm going to talk a lot till I get in a room with you guys and try to figure out how I got nachos on my bill.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> I always think I'm going to talk a lot till I get in a room with you guys and try to figure out how I got nachos on my bill.


Good thing I don't like Nacho's.


----------



## schrader

Did Toronto have a winter last year? Temps are back up in the double digits next week not seeing any snow soon, might be a late starter again.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

We had a late start last year as well as a late finish. Typical snowfall, was pretty cold as well. 
This November is beautiful I'll be on fall cleanup's until December !


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

are you saying you would have a hard time sleeping with having to bill for Nov without doing any plowing... 

I have the wires, controller and brackets for an older wideout and was thinking about buying a new one. Will everything work or have things changed?

If anyone is looking for a smaller tractor I will be posting my kubota 7040 w/metalpless and case 85c with blizzard forsale soon.


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC said:


> are you saying you would have a hard time sleeping with having to bill for Nov without doing any plowing...
> 
> I have the wires, controller and brackets for an older wideout and was thinking about buying a new one. Will everything work or have things changed?
> 
> If anyone is looking for a smaller tractor I will be posting my kubota 7040 w/metalpless and case 85c with blizzard forsale soon.


Check westerns quick match, if the part #s match from what it came off to what your gonna put it on...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

finally had a chance to drive these home after they arrived last week.
Schrader you sure do take good care of your stuff. I bought this sight unseen and I couldn't be happier. 5085M fits right in with my other 5000series.

The 6430 came with a blower  and a 1016hla


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Starting to get ready.


----------



## schrader

Glad your happy Dean good luck this winter looks like you will be busy.


----------



## farmergeorge

Hey guys. I joined last year but I don't really post. Figured I'd ask this question here instead of the bidding/estimating thread. Our local township has approached us asking if we'd like to keep a bridge clean during the winter and not sure really what to charge. The bridge is old and the plow truck is to heavy for it, so if we don't clean it the bridge will get closed for the winter and probably remain closed. Its a 5 min drive with the tractor and probably only takes 5-15 min to clean depending on how much snow there is.
What would you guys charge?
Thanks.George


----------



## SHAWZER

Welcome to this site . 
Does the township truck just leave a large bank and then back out ? Does not look like there is a turn around place for them .


----------



## redclifford

MIDTOWNPC said:


> We put rubber mats on top and shovel holders on the back which u can hook a pail on for hand salting


If you get a chance and wouldn't mind taking a picture, there might be something I can do differently that would work better. Congrats on the nice new Deere from schrader


----------



## Mr.Markus

farmergeorge said:


> Hey guys. I joined last year but I don't really post. Figured I'd ask this question here instead of the bidding/estimating thread. Our local township has approached us asking if we'd like to keep a bridge clean during the winter and not sure really what to charge. The bridge is old and the plow truck is to heavy for it, so if we don't clean it the bridge will get closed for the winter and probably remain closed. Its a 5 min drive with the tractor and probably only takes 5-15 min to clean depending on how much snow there is.
> What would you guys charge?
> Thanks.George
> 
> View attachment 167340


That looks like Mud Creek...
What's your min charge?


----------



## farmergeorge

SHAWZER said:


> Welcome to this site .
> Does the township truck just leave a large bank and then back out ? Does not look like there is a turn around place for them .


The town made a turn around spot south of the photo(behind me) I figure they just leave a bank and back up, but now I'm thinking they may just plow to that point. Turn around point to the north is farther being just past the house on the left. I'll have to ask next time I talk with him



Mr.Markus said:


> That looks like Mud Creek...
> What's your min charge?


It actually is mud creek.....I usually charge $80/hour when cleaning snow for neighbours but don't want to leave money on the table if i'm able to get more.


----------



## greywynd

Ask Markus what he wouLd charge and shave $1 off that.


----------



## GMC Driver

Since State Farm Canada was bought/sold by Dejardins Bank, they no longer "wish to be in the snow removal business", and declined coverage. I could have obtained coverage from other providers at the same cost, but it was stipulated that certain contracts that were currently in place would have to be suspended. Of course, it was the most profitable ones that were targeted. So we ended up securing insurance (with much more extensive coverage) at 150% more premium, but we are allowed to continue on as usual. Not as much fun anymore...

This year I have turned more work away just based on contract language.


----------



## SHAWZER

Why were certain contracts targeted ? High traffic - people - 24 hour sites ?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That's bs, I am curious how many contract come up December 15th when guys that couldn't get insurance, take their first month and run


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

we need to get rid of the hold harmless agreements.
hold harmless agreements and thresholds cant be in the same agreement.
You can't have someone spec that you don't need to plow till 2cm and then be held liable. Does anyone do smart centers? 

If the insurance companies are basing their fees off revenue, I see that soon that fee will be calculated the same way and passed on to the property owner. I have broken some of those insurance costs out but I can't seem to figure out their exact calculation in relation to revenue.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

PPM
Some F-550's, some F-350's, some F-150's, some rangers, and some 244 J's.

got sum young guy too?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd said:


> Ask Markus what he wouLd charge and shave $1 off that.


Markus would be the last guy I would want to under cut.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> If the insurance companies are basing their fees off revenue, I see that soon that fee will be calculated the same way and passed on to the property owner. I have broken some of those insurance costs out but I can't seem to figure out their exact calculation in relation to revenue.


Its a dart board, They know quite well that a certain percentage of clients will leave and their actuaries have probably figured out that the premium that they lose from those clients will be offset by the premium increase that they will push through. So little or no loss in income and less expense as fewer clients to manage.
The real stickler is that Insurance companies double dip, charging premium to both service provider and property owner. It'll take a consensus of property owners and service providers or organisations like sima and landscape O to shake things up but they seem bent on selling education to their members rather than taking on industry problems head on. Whew! Where did that come from...?


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Markus would be the last guy I would want to under cut.


I would do it for free just to stick it to you.


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Markus would be the last guy I would want to under cut.





Mr.Markus said:


> I would do it for free just to stick it to you.


Easy for Dean and I to say it, we are far enough away.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> I would do it for free just to stick it to you.


Reminds me of this movie....
Shall we call you TeddyKGB


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Anyone?
https://www.ascaonline.org


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Reminds me of this movie....
> Shall we call you TeddyKGB


Does that make you Matt Damon...?

Yaa wicked smaat afta ya been to duh baaa...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So what do you Canucks think aboot the election? 

Already aware we are a screwed up country, but good? Bad?


----------



## SHAWZER

..............


----------



## Mr.Markus

It is going to be interesting. Considering your congress hasn't changed much you gotta wonder how much damage he can actually do. Something tells me your foreign policy is going to get worse which is dangerous. I doubt you can keep him muzzled like he was this morning.


----------



## Hysert

Mark Oomkes said:


> So what do you Canucks think aboot the election?
> 
> Already aware we are a screwed up country, but good? Bad?


Hows the feeling there Mark??? My brother inlaw is in Ohio and has supported him all along...

I agree with Markus! and I think he's better then her or our puppet!!! the muzzle or filter needs to be kept in check... but the no (BS approach) is a nice change, let's face it what happens there effects the entire world weather we like it or not! Time will tell forsure.


----------



## GMC Driver

SHAWZER said:


> Why were certain contracts targeted ? High traffic - people - 24 hour sites ?


Any where there was a "perceived risk". High traffic public roadways, large volume of pedestrian traffic. Our track record didn't have any bearing (many sites we've held for 12 years plus, with little to no trouble).



Mark Oomkes said:


> So what do you Canucks think aboot the election?
> 
> Already aware we are a screwed up country, but good? Bad?


If I had to vote in your election, it's the result I would have hoped for. Was Trump the candidate I would have been hoping to be voting for on Nov. 8? No...

But - he's no slouch, he's no dummy. He knows how to surround himself with the right people. With a guy like Newt as Secretary, Rudy as Attorney General - that's a huge step to the right direction. Clinton/Kerry have done alot more to ruin foreign policy then anything that Trump can do. And a big sigh of relief for the Supreme Court - as long as he nominates the kind of justices like he said he would. It wasn't an election for the next 4 years, it was one for the next 40.

Now - can Mark weigh in on our federal government and the who and what needs to be changed?


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver said:


> Any where there was a "perceived risk". High traffic public roadways, large volume of pedestrian traffic. Our track record didn't have any bearing (many sites we've held for 12 years plus, with little to no trouble).
> 
> If I had to vote in your election, it's the result I would have hoped for. Was Trump the candidate I would have been hoping to be voting for on Nov. 8? No...
> 
> But - he's no slouch, he's no dummy. He knows how to surround himself with the right people. With a guy like Newt as Secretary, Rudy as Attorney General - that's a huge step to the right direction. Clinton/Kerry have done alot more to ruin foreign policy then anything that Trump can do. And a big sigh of relief for the Supreme Court - as long as he nominates the kind of justices like he said he would. It wasn't an election for the next 4 years, it was one for the next 40.
> 
> Now - can Mark weigh in on our federal government and the who and what needs to be changed?


I'm not sure I like all his ideas or that some even make sense. But he is against abortion, euthanasia, blind immigration, on those things I can agree with him.
He has never run to be elected in anything if memory serves me, has never even been in the military. I guess he will be the first president to have this missing from his resume.
Wonder if he was born in the states, bet he wasn't it was probably in Canada


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Anyone?
> https://www.ascaonline.org


They post a bit on another plow forum and it's pretty interesting what they're doing. TCLA Jim is a big advocate for them and what they are trying to accomplish.


----------



## JD Dave

If Trump can foresee the future for America like he did the election I think things will go great. While I don't agree with everything he says at least he says what he's thinking not what everyone wants to hear. The problem with most politicians they say one thing and do another.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> I'm not sure I like all his ideas or that some even make sense. But he is against abortion, euthanasia, blind immigration, on those things I can agree with him.
> He has never run to be elected in anything if memory serves me, has never even been in the military. I guess he will be the first president to have this missing from his resume.
> Wonder if he was born in the states, bet he wasn't it was probably in Canada


Clinton wasn't in the military.

Neither was zero.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> If I had to vote in your election, it's the result I would have hoped for. Was Trump the candidate I would have been hoping to be voting for on Nov. 8? No...
> 
> But - he's no slouch, he's no dummy. He knows how to surround himself with the right people. With a guy like Newt as Secretary, Rudy as Attorney General - that's a huge step to the right direction. Clinton/Kerry have done alot more to ruin foreign policy then anything that Trump can do. And a big sigh of relief for the Supreme Court - as long as he nominates the kind of justices like he said he would. It wasn't an election for the next 4 years, it was one for the next 40.
> 
> Now - can Mark weigh in on our federal government and the who and what needs to be changed?


Yesterday was the best election day I can remember. And I didn't even vote for Trump.

Bush 1 was a horrible choice, Dole was, I thought GW was a good man until he started spending like nothing we had seen until zero. And what he did to the Constitution and our liberties\freedoms. zero..........what is there to say? When he was elected, I honestly thought the end was near.

I just couldn't bring myself to vote for someone with a lack of morals and principles that he has. The man is a pig, but in reality, I am glad he won. 
Hitlery would have had us on the doorstep of WW3 on Jan 21. She's no different than Bush 1, Clinton, Bush 2, Bush 3...oops, I mean zero. Zero doubled down on Bush's policies, including war. Hitlery would have done nothing less. Yeah, I know, wars and rumours of wars. But still, the Word has to be spread.

He made a lot of statements that show him to be an authoritarian, even a dictator. US isn't either one. He HAS to work with Congress. Like it or not.

Our economy is in a mess, Congress and zero's policies have only extended our recession. Hopefully, as a businessman, he can turn that around.

Part of what made it the best election day ever was what has happened to the establishment, the MSM, all these snowflakes that are used to handout after handout. It really is funny to see the dismay on their faces.


----------



## Hysert

2 loads of salt came today.. salt bins and marker poles monday... let it snow!! Tho we still have a fair amount of work to finish yet? This wind has sure pulled alot of leave down


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cleaning up leaves is awesome on days like today.
I have a property that regularly took 2 hours with the vacuum. Today it was 25 minutes with the kubota blower.


----------



## Hysert

The guys weren't havin fun with the leaves today that's forsure!!! They seemed Alittle cranked once they got back. Lmao

My foreman had never run a bagger on a Zero before, so I had to listen to "oh i just ran over them five times to mulch them man" then last week he got to use the 60 inch kubota vacuum and let's just say he's loven it...


----------



## cet

Really looking forward to winter this year, hoping it is one of the worst in years. A few large, late storms and a couple of good ice storms. I'm sure I can get all my contracts serviced on time.


Hysert said:


> 2 loads of salt came today.. salt bins and marker poles monday... let it snow!! Tho we still have a fair amount of work to finish yet? This wind has sure pulled alot of leave down


----------



## Hysert

cet said:


> Really looking forward to winter this year, hoping it is one of the worst in years. A few large, late storms and a couple of good ice storms. I'm sure I can get all my contracts serviced on time.


Hey Chris, how you doing sir?


----------



## cet

Mark Oomkes said:


> So what do you Canucks think aboot the election?
> 
> Already





Hysert said:


> Hey Chris, how you doing sir?


I must say things are great, I've been walking on the beach everyday for the last 10 days. Pretty nice in Myrtle Beach, never been away this time of year.


----------



## Hysert

cet said:


> I must say things are great, I've been walking on the beach everyday for the last 10 days. Pretty nice in Myrtle Beach, never been away this time of year.


There's some great golfing there!! Hope you brought your clubs!!!


----------



## cet

Hysert said:


> There's some great golfing there!! Hope you brought your clubs!!!


I know now I should have brought the clubs. I never bring them when I holiday with the family but my TV has been stuck on CNN forever so I certainly could have spent some time on the links. Thankfully there are 2 TV's in the trailer.


----------



## Unraveller

Anyone have a recommendation for insurance company in Ontario? My rates have been going crazy lately.


----------



## SHAWZER

Who is your Insurance company now ?


----------



## Unraveller

SHAWZER said:


> Who is your Insurance company now ?


R&SA. Royal and Sun Alliance. I have them throw a broker.


----------



## Triple L

20 points for me this winter... and no reasoning behind why....


----------



## Unraveller

Triple L said:


> 20 points for me this winter... and no reasoning behind why....


Same company?


----------



## Hysert

We're with intact for many yrs... rates are decent, tho the talk is increases??? However my fleet went down even after buying a new truck...

my wife wrote off her Terrain last year, insurance payed me 20k for her suv 10k for the Telephone pole and another 1k for towing and rental... replaced her suv with a newer ford edge sport and her insurance went down, go figure??? Thought it would have gone up this year at renewal but no it didn't... it's a dirty business...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> 20 points for me this winter... and no reasoning behind why....


There is a reason, chances are your broker doesn't care or know enough about what's going on in commercial lines...http://www.canadianunderwriter.ca/c...d-quarter-2016-prior-year-quarter-1004103114/

Just in case you want to know the difference between economical and rsa.
http://www.canadianunderwriter.ca/i...ers-president-ceo-effective-nov-1-1004097384/


----------



## daveklassen

Picked up a little sidewalk machine Friday. Looking forward to seeing how it handles this winter. Was torn between the MT and S70 but figured it would be easier to put a guy on an S70 for 10 hours in the snow.


----------



## adamhumberview

Hey Everyone, Its been a while for me also. Its been a busy while. From what I can see everyone seems to be doing well.

We are looking for a few pieces for a unique walkway contract. Has anyone ever used a Bobcat T110 for snow? Track Skid Steer with blower attachment we are thinking… I am on the fence about using a track machine in the snow. I have never tried one, so I really don't know what to expect.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## schrader

Looks like a big change in the weather for next week might even get to use the plow, guess I should get ready.


----------



## SHAWZER

Once the cold temperatures are here will be interesting to see what we get off the warm lakes .


----------



## schrader

Had to pull a dock out for a customer last week. No problem standing in the water up to my knees, normally your feet would turn blue in a minute. Still waiting for my plow guy to wire the plow on the new 6120 so I hope we don't get to much.


----------



## SHAWZER

Could be a wild winter , good luck with your new tractor .


----------



## Mr.Markus

+16 on Friday, 5-10cm on Sunday. It's about time to pull the salter out...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> +16 on Friday, 5-10cm on Sunday. It's about time to pull the salter out...


Why rush it?


----------



## Hysert

Yep gonna put one on this weekend too... you guys just mite get something sun-mon???


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why rush it?


Getting too old to be caught with my pants down...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Getting too old to be caught with my pants down...


I did NOT need to know that.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> I did NOT need to know that.


Which part...?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Lowest snow amounts in Canada on record for Mid Nov. Lakes are running very warm wrt water temps so those down wind of the LES belts get ready for some excitement once the hammer drops.

Good to see so many familiar faces on the board..


----------



## SHAWZER

Anyone else digging out there salters for this weekend . I am just in case .........


----------



## redclifford

There calling for 5cm in niagara falls -Fort Erie, need to get salt bins out n salters on tomorrow


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Looks like Dec is going to be a flip to cold with snow...

Been looking at rear plows as of late for the Power Wagon. Any comments of what to get? Thinking a 16' Ebling and running liquids as a pretreat vehicle.


----------



## Hysert

Got are last two site done today! Salt bins, marker poles and the pushers are onsite.. got snowtires, one salter and oil changes on the list this weekend.. probably a beer or two...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DAFFMOBILEWASH said:


> Looks like Dec is going to be a flip to cold with snow...
> 
> Been looking at rear plows as of late for the Power Wagon. Any comments of what to get? Thinking a 16' Ebling and running liquids as a pretreat vehicle.


I think I have an ebling or two around.
Send me an email
[email protected]


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

redclifford said:


> There calling for 5cm in niagara falls -Fort Erie, need to get salt bins out n salters on tomorrow


5-10 and a special weather statement for kingston.


----------



## schrader

LE here for Sunday- Monday, a bit of welding on the plow mount for the tractor and everything is good to go. First couple runs are always stressful.


----------



## Hysert

Got a set of snows 265/70/17s on factory 8x180 GM steel rims, TPMS sensors, Centre caps, balanced. There probably 75% thread if not more. If you know of anyone needing?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm just bumming around today. My wife is away on her annual deer hunting trek, I had a postponement on a driveway grade last week so I got everything out and went over.
Backhoe batteries died and won't take a charge, got nice and hot though so new ones in, starts like a charm.
Wore out another steering wheel cover on the truck so off to cdn tire. 
Geez getting ready for winter is spendy...


----------



## G.Landscape

Cleaning house and found this, I know blue isn't popular but maybe someone is interested.

Please view this ad:

Blue plow strobe flashing beacon light for truck,
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-auto-p...aign=socialbuttonsVIP&utm_content=app_android


----------



## SHAWZER

Salt only here so far........


----------



## schrader

Same here, but I think we might get hit tonight when the temps drop, wind is just crazy.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The wind dried everything up here by 5 am. Ground temps kept most stuff from sticking, new pavement and concrete were an exception.


----------



## G.Landscape

Most places were pretty good but I am glad I was out, spot salted a few sites, and a couple sidewalks. wind has been crazy all day here. Looks clear for the night here, probably get up early to check anyway, I guess it's just that time of year.


----------



## Hysert

Wind is crazy forsure! Just pushed a fallen tree over the road in front of the house... we have had a few flurries today, so I got a call at dinner to accept a new contract? It's a 2.5 acre lot and he only wanted 4 months?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Full plow in kingston 
Nothing but a dusting in cobourg


----------



## Mr.Markus

I can't even find a puddle to salt, don't even have the salter on. Looks like you guys in Toronto might see an Erin winter.


----------



## SHAWZER

More salting this morning . Glad the restaurant opens at 5:30 am ......Thumbs Up


----------



## schrader

Thought we would get hammered last night but not a thing, wind is still crazy strong.


----------



## Hysert

Gents. For you guys that leave machines onsite, do you run a cycle timer for block heaters?? Any recommendations.


----------



## Triple L

Hysert said:


> Gents. For you guys that leave machines onsite, do you run a cycle timer for block heaters?? Any recommendations.


Myn are plugged in 24/7 power the whole time, never had a problem


----------



## redclifford

Knock on wood, I've never had an issue with a machine not plugged in. I do have a generator just in case but I'd like to think it would need to be running for a couple hrs to really do anything. Is it an older machine?


----------



## Hysert

Triple L said:


> Myn are plugged in 24/7 power the whole time, never had a problem


I've always done that too!! I had the M59 plugged in to try it and make sure all was good? It's got the inline rad hose type! It got so hot in five mins it scared me, so I called the dealer and they told me not to leave it on 24/7.... so at this point I'm Alittle confused


----------



## Hysert

It's a 13 M59 TLB... all our other machines have the plug in the block! Always left them plugged in. This rad hose circulation type nearly burned my hand after only a few mins


----------



## JD Dave

Hysert said:


> I've always done that too!! I had the M59 plugged in to try it and make sure all was good? It's got the inline rad hose type! It got so hot in five mins it scared me, so I called the dealer and they told me not to leave it on 24/7.... so at this point I'm Alittle confused


The inline block heaters don't last very long when plugged in 24/7 but are a far superior heater over just a heat coil. We run heat coils as some of our stay plugged in all winter. A lot of our sites now won't supply us with hydro so we get a little nervous when the temps really drop but touch wood we've never had any problems. I would just leave your unplugged and plug it in when the temps really plunge. Your in the banana belt anyways.


----------



## JD Dave

redclifford said:


> Knock on wood, I've never had an issue with a machine not plugged in. I do have a generator just in case but I'd like to think it would need to be running for a couple hrs to really do anything. Is it an older machine?


30 minutes will work wonders.


----------



## SHAWZER

I agree with Triple L , mine are plugged in 24 / 7 . Never burned out a block heater but have burned out a heater hose circulating heater .


----------



## Hysert

Thanks guys!!! First time with curculation style!! Probably gonna look into a typical block plug for it?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Lets say the machine starts all the time without being plugged in. Is it better to plug into a generator for a half hour or just start and let it warm up on its own. 

If you have machines at your own shop and have internet at the shop I use wifi remotes.
BELKIN WIMO or others . Open the app click on. allows power thru the switch. I actually have this for a heater in my dogs house.


----------



## Triple L

Have you looked into what that switch is rated for power wise? I'd be cautious using it for a block heater...



MIDTOWNPC said:


> Lets say the machine starts all the time without being plugged in. Is it better to plug into a generator for a half hour or just start and let it warm up on its own.
> 
> If you have machines at your own shop and have internet at the shop I use wifi remotes.
> BELKIN WIMO or others . Open the app click on. allows power thru the switch. I actually have this for a heater in my dogs house.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Lets say the machine starts all the time without being plugged in. Is it better to plug into a generator for a half hour or just start and let it warm up on its own.
> 
> If you have machines at your own shop and have internet at the shop I use wifi remotes.
> BELKIN WIMO or others . Open the app click on. allows power thru the switch. I actually have this for a heater in my dogs house.


If you have to start a generator I'd just start the tractor. Using a lighter weight oil in the winter makes for easier starting.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

It works on a window ac combo heat unit just fine.

They make indoor and outdoor ones. 
Last year there were tons of them at home depot on clearance and I bought them after testing one. The updated app lets you set timers for on and off also. 

My next thing I would like would be a solar charging battery box that can house a cell phone with cam or cam with data card and reply with a picture when texted. 

That and a kegerator for the patio.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Now we all know why you need a quick heater in your doghouse...


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> It works on a window ac combo heat unit just fine.
> 
> They make indoor and outdoor ones.
> Last year there were tons of them at home depot on clearance and I bought them after testing one. The updated app lets you set timers for on and off also.
> 
> My next thing I would like would be a solar charging battery box that can house a cell phone with cam or cam with data card and reply with a picture when texted.
> 
> That and a kegerator for the patio.


When you figure that out make 2! That's an awesome idea and I'll take one forsure


----------



## Mr.Markus

C'mon Temps...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Now we all know why you need a quick heater in your doghouse...


I seem to be in there alot lately.


----------



## potskie

MIDTOWNPC said:


> My next thing I would like would be a solar charging battery box that can house a cell phone with cam or cam with data card and reply with a picture when texted.


Someone was trying to sell me something like that a couple years ago. Prices were nutty.


----------



## greywynd

Bit of icy snow coming down here tonight, could be fun in the morning depending how long it lasts.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hope everyone had a good 2nd Thanksgiving...


----------



## SHAWZER

Just having a few beer and trying to figure out what the weather is going to do .


----------



## schrader

Have a few more looks good for a few more days.


----------



## SHAWZER

Looking for 2 used salt bins or somewhere close that sells new ones .


----------



## cet

Nice day for a late round of golf.


----------



## cet

Nice day for a late round of golf.


----------



## JD Dave

S


cet said:


> Nice day for a late round of golf.


So nice you said it twice. At least your getting the seniors rate now that your retired.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

SHAWZER said:


> Just having a few beer and trying to figure out what the weather is going to do .


There is little chance for the next week or so for a drastic pattern change. Even parts of the artic were running 30°F above average last week. All of the true cold is in Siberia on the other side of the hemisphere. Until the dam breaks and the true cold ushers in from the north. I see little hope in our forecast other than thread the needle events.


----------



## schrader

DAFFMOBILEWASH said:


> There is little chance for the next week or so for a drastic pattern change. Even parts of the artic were running 30°F above average last week. All of the true cold is in Siberia on the other side of the hemisphere. Until the dam breaks and the true cold ushers in from the north. I see little hope in our forecast other than thread the needle events.


Im OK with that


----------



## Hysert

12 degrees tues??? I'm in!! Gonna do another armour job this week, why not??

Got the cab installed today!! Fit was nearly perfect, what I nice unit! Glad I didn't get the Sims cab!! Mite even spoil the operator and get a stereo in??? installed the block heater too!! This one is ready to go!!


----------



## cet

JD Dave said:


> S
> 
> So nice you said it twice. At least your getting the seniors rate now that your retired.


The second one because I knew I was going again today.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert said:


> 12 degrees tues??? I'm in!! Gonna do another armour job this week, why not??
> 
> Got the cab installed today!! Fit was nearly perfect, what I nice unit! Glad I didn't get the Sims cab!! Mite even spoil the operator and get a stereo in??? installed the block heater too!! This one is ready to go!!


That's a pretty sweet looking unit, not sure I like the bloop in my ear like that though lol...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I brought the chipper home today just to install a small winch on the front for pulling logs out of the bush where the tractor can't go, but not sure whether to put the blower and blade on or go back to working in the bush for a few more weeks.


----------



## Hysert

The grapple is nice!! Thought about getting one too, instead we got a 4 in 1 bucket! Nice markus!!! What's a bloop? If your meaning the blue light? It's only there to fit in the shop!! Haha


----------



## Mr.Markus

The grapple was cheap and I do not regret it at all,
I've been trying to organise everything this week too, with the leaves coming down so late and me being only one guy, switching gears has been tough. 
You need some head room?!?


----------



## Hysert

Nice!! My shop was a greenhouse GGS building full galvanized structure. Got rid of the plastic air roof several yrs ago and fitted it with a steel roof.. everything fits inside "Just" my old man always said "a inch is as good as a mile"


----------



## John_DeereGreen

What's that cab majigger with the broom on the front Marcus? Looks like an awesome sidewalk machine.


----------



## Mr.Markus

John_DeereGreen said:


> What's that cab majigger with the broom on the front Marcus? Looks like an awesome sidewalk machine.


1980's Kubota F2100, It does well for sweeping sidewalks & ditches in the spring but its turning radius is horrible. It doesn't owe me a dime and only works about 2 weeks every spring. It does have heat and good lights now.


----------



## Hysert

Kinda crazy working in a sweater at the end of November??? Think are first push will be heavy! Doubt we will have any frost before Christmas??? Guys are on there last round of leaves...


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

Getting cabin fever sitting around waiting for some SNOW !

I'm in Mississauga, the lakes are very warm, I'm expecting mid-December to be the beginning of the END..muahah

First year in the business, I'm excited / nervous,

Any tips for residential routes? I'm at 11 homes thus far, I'm just trying to anticipate my first run ever..


----------



## Hysert

What are you using to do your res's with?


----------



## dingybigfoot

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Getting cabin fever sitting around waiting for some SNOW !
> 
> I'm in Mississauga, the lakes are very warm, I'm expecting mid-December to be the beginning of the END..muahah
> 
> First year in the business, I'm excited / nervous,
> 
> Any tips for residential routes? I'm at 11 homes thus far, I'm just trying to anticipate my first run ever..


Plow with the storm...and
Push those piles at the bottom of the driveway right back from the start...and try not to roll the grass..cough I mean sod.


----------



## Triple L

dingybigfoot said:


> Plow with the storm...and
> Push those piles at the bottom of the driveway right back from the start...and try not to roll the grass..cough I mean sod.


Look for a good sod stretcher on kijiji over the winter to help with repairs in the spring....


----------



## chachi1984

Looking for a snowex 5525 or 6527 controller and truck harness (6322)
Let me know thanks


----------



## dingybigfoot

Two add on clean ups, and 30 Emeralds to be planted. And its a wrap!


----------



## schrader

LE all day here, wasn't expecting that. Starting to stick good now might be out salting tonight.


----------



## SHAWZER

Calling for a little white stuff tonight . Looks like it is coming from the southwest .


----------



## DeVries

Got our first cover of snow, grass and beds are white but all hard surfaces are wet.


----------



## chachi1984

Nothing here in Burlington.


----------



## ff1221

Snowed all night here, bit stuck to the grass but by 5 it was pouring rain and now it's gone!


----------



## SHAWZER

10 cm in town , 15 plus up at my place . Heavy , wet sh#t . Wish it would get cold and stay cold .


----------



## DeVries

Anyone looking for more work  Things could get really crazy real fast if we get a big storm.
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/app-snow-removal-1.3401147


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Anyone looking for more work  Things could get really crazy real fast if we get a big storm.
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/app-snow-removal-1.3401147


I wonder if that's been done before...? aaaaachhh....-jiffy. 
Jeez CBC, eh to be on the ball.
"Mike" was going to comment on the arcticle but commenting was closed...


----------



## Hysert

There's a APP for everything???


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

Hysert said:


> What are you using to do your res's with?


I'm using a commerical 721 Toro and shovels, and will have one helper.

Will get two toro's when the demand is there.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

I will sign up for this APP, show some love for the 6.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> I wonder if that's been done before...? aaaaachhh....-jiffy.
> Jeez CBC, eh to be on the ball.
> "Mike" was going to comment on the arcticle but commenting was closed...


I don't think that App would work very well here, the only time anybody would use it here would be when there is an 8inch + snowfall and those are the days I'm too busy to add more driveways! Do guys really go 30kms to do driveways?


----------



## Mr.Markus

My route is 140km. Some of my drives pay more per push than commercial parking lots.
I can see a day where I drop the commercial because competition is driving the price down where it doesn't pay me enough to read the new contracts they want. 
Doubling back for someone who can't plan ahead is not going to make me money and is going to affect my other customers.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> My route is 140km. Some of my drives pay more per push than commercial parking lots.
> I can see a day where I drop the commercial because competition is driving the price down where it doesn't pay me enough to read the new contracts they want.
> Doubling back for someone who can't plan ahead is not going to make me money and is going to affect my other customers.


That's quite a daily jaunt! Not sure the physical length of our routes but everything is within 3km of my house so it's pretty tight. Im with you on the commercials and that is where i'm headed too, more money in my driveways and I don't have to start them until 6am so I'll likely drop the commercials in 2-3 years.


----------



## Mr.Markus

2-3 push a day is fun!!! I pace more than 3 Km watching the radar of a storm approaching before going to bed...


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

3 km is insane bro, that's amazing...

I'm at about 25 km max.

10 cm of snow headed our way ( GTA ) Sunday boys !


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

Is anyone here from Orangeville / Grand Valley region?

I am moving up there in March, would love to network with fellow brothers of battle !


----------



## Hysert

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> 10 cm of snow headed our way ( GTA ) Sunday boys !


First lesson! Don't trust TWN... radar and looking out the window is more reliable IMO...

Got a new customer crying about the salt box in front of the business?? Really!!! Just trying to make things easier and safer for everyone and all we get is b^/ch, b^/ch...


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

You know nothing Jon Snow..

Lol, any apps or specific weather sites I can trust for then the TWN,


----------



## Hysert

Environment canada, king city radar... and using there weather information is pritty good... I must say TWN is alot better! and there updated app gives alot more info...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I use both king city, and Exeter locations, gives me coming and going most systems. Not a big fan of TWN but they were bang on for me Sunday/Monday at 8cm ending about 5am.

I charge for my salt boxes, they know they're coming and look forward to it.


----------



## Hysert

Us too.. property owner kinda settle the situation as I sat and watched... lol


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

TWN is good for me, they have updated reports that come right to the app.


----------



## ff1221

Intellicast Radar in Michigan is great to watch incoming storms, shows temperature as well as moisture, picks up a little more low level but really need to watch it as well as Exeter to get a better feel of whats going on
http://www.intellicast.com/national/radar/current.aspx?location=USMI0127


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

From what I have seen lately the Canadian models have been struggling. Those who run off of the apps and computer generated programs will be surprised more than once this winter season.

Sundays system which has sped up, will land on Sat evening here has the potential of dropping 8" of snow in the region. For me I rely on NOAA for EC is always playing the wait till it happens and call a Weather Warnings after or during the event. Myself, I just watch the GFS and NAM models and read the daily weather discussions on NOAA for DTX region.

Hope everyone is ready for the LES machine will be cranking and the PV looks to drop into the region in 7 days or so. There looks to be many snow events over the next two weeks.


----------



## DeVries

Other than E.C I use NWS http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=BUF&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=yes
NWS radar seems to pickup even humidity in the air. The window and traffic cams are one of my go too's after looking at radar and before going for a drive.


----------



## jonc41

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Is anyone here from Orangeville / Grand Valley region?
> 
> I am moving up there in March, would love to network with fellow brothers of battle !


I'm about 20 mins north of orangeville, just outside of Rosemont, I plow residential driveways and one commercial lot from Rosemont to Tottenham with a few stops on the way. I use Ontario Blizzard Watch on Facebook for snow forecasts... they seem to be the only one I can count on.


----------



## Hysert

Been going over the plow and salter with my foreman who started April! Converting him from boss to western seems a bit confusing??:hammerhead: 

I tried his power V blade today, pressing 2 buttons to angle from left to right is Alittle strange to me


----------



## millerson

Ontario getting its best...And its chilling..


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

The storm is coming Monday not Sunday, just got the update.

5 - 10 cm, hopefully first run of the year for me !

I've been watching youtube videos on snowblower reviews and what not, I have a brand new Toro 721 can't wait to use it.

People are so funny, so many comment war's and people attacking each other, lmao.


----------



## DeVries

Dicey roads in Oakville nice band coming thru


----------



## SHAWZER

I tried to send some snow that way ....


----------



## By-The-Lake

Speaking of dicey roads, I attached a video of one in Montreal. https://www.theweathernetwork.com/v...in-canadian-downtown/sharevideo/5236375519001


----------



## Hysert

DeVries said:


> Dicey roads in Oakville nice band coming thru


Seen that on the cameras? Looks like a salt run for them?

Just dropped of my steel rims for a new set of boots... glad to get the Alcoas off!!!


----------



## DeVries

Just did a pre salt at our high priority sites. Good test to make sure everything is running as it should.


----------



## schrader

wow the radar looks scary we are going to get hammered


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

Good luck gents


----------



## CGM Inc.

DeVries said:


> Dicey roads in Oakville nice band coming thru


we gave it a salt in the am. pretty much everything up to Dundas even in Mississauga.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nice little squall dropped about 2 inches here since about 7p


----------



## Hysert

Nice little salt run to start the year! Tho getting out of bed was tough? Lol


----------



## SHAWZER

Only 3 cm here . I heard east of me around Barrie got close to 30 cm .....lowblue:


----------



## Mr.Markus

It looks like they are still getting some...


----------



## schrader

20cm in Collingwood with no frost in the ground the snow got heavy real quick looks like lots more to come.


----------



## SDBI COMPLETE

We got about 5 cm yesterday in Markdale, no base and no frost, just a **** show trying to blow...and the sun was shining today melting what we did have??


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Anyone have someone reliable in peterborough?


----------



## Mr.Markus

The things you're thinking about at midnight....


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

Where did all of the waterloo region guys go this year? It was always a good to see how other guys are doing locally.


----------



## Mr.Markus

That little band from yesterday probably kept them on a perpetual salt loop.
I was over at the Cambridge Mill last night and it doesn't look much different than here for snow this year but I heard Kitchener got a little more through yesterday.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ha, this will sound stupid, but the new plowsite is harder to type on with my phone, if you type too fast, it autocorrects wrong and is really frustrating, maybe that's why kitchener people are typing less, because we all have the unsupported blackberry!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Also, for Peterborough, yes, on my mind a lot these days, driving the 115 when it is blowing snow like crazy is not fun. Hoping that I can find someone reliable that lives there, I can provide the truck,


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

Mr.Markus said:


> That little band from yesterday probably kept them on a perpetual salt loop.
> I was over at the Cambridge Mill last night and it doesn't look much different than here for snow this year but I heard Kitchener got a little more through yesterday.


Kitchener seemed to have a fair bit through the middle of the town.

Cambridge hardly sees alot of snow.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Ha, this will sound stupid, but the new plowsite is harder to type on with my phone, if you type too fast, it autocorrects wrong and is really frustrating, maybe that's why kitchener people are typing less, because we all have the unsupported blackberry!


Ain't that the truth!!! Most people from kw are still die hard BlackBerry users myself included and PlowSite and lawnsite and a few others are terrible to type with...

Kitchener has been non stop snow it seems, on our 3rd plow this week! Got a good 5cm last night...


----------



## Hysert

What's a blackberry???? Lol


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

If my z30 didnt go for a swim i would be using it still. The phones never let me down. Unless the had the mis fortune of seeing water. Whether from soaking clothes or pool. 

Glad to see another person with 3 pushes. I felt Mondays push wasnt really necessary since it melted by 9 a.m.


----------



## Hysert

Jumped in a pool this summer to save a kid from drowning, samsung and Ecig vap in pocket... got out pulled the battery and sat it under the hair dryer for a few hours turning it regularly! Still using it to type this!! Tho my vap was fried... and saved the kid!!! That was a scary sight


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Sleep well everyone, looks like it will be a long day!


----------



## Mr.Markus

You jinxed me...


----------



## jonc41

Me too!


----------



## ff1221

Had our first run with the new tractors and blowers, few minor glitches but nothing serious, everything worked well. Ended up with about 15cm here by the time the streamers ended, little bit of cleanup this morning!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Haha, but I anti-jinxed the weather


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm still awake, did a pretreat cause I was bored. Forgot it was Sunday so waited half an hour for the diner to open for 6a breakfast. It opens at 9. Morning nap lol.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ha, is that what the groaning sound I can hear in scarborough is? Your stomach?


----------



## Hysert

Nice JDs!!! Got the priorities pretreated, light flurries should hold things off for awhile? Most of are big stuff is closed, and by the looks of things the timing will be perfect!! It's gonna be heavy stuff come midnight when it's +2:weightlifter:lowblue:


----------



## redclifford

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Also, for Peterborough, yes, on my mind a lot these days, driving the 115 when it is blowing snow like crazy is not fun. Hoping that I can find someone reliable that lives there, I can provide the truck,


I'll let you tomorrow about a guy in Peterborough, made a call today waiting for a call back


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Man, a little snow on the ground, and the freaking out begins

Eight calls so far... hard to explain to people that a lot more is coming


----------



## f150skidoo

Now that the snowfall warning has spread into the entire GTA, going to grab some dinner in a bit earlier then normal and try to get some sleep before heading out around midnight.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

First run tonight,

Have about 10 cm in Mississauga !


----------



## jonc41

We have about 10 cm up here right now too but more is still coming down. I'm starting my route at around 3 so I can finish it and get to my full time job by 8. Off to bed for me. Have fun everyone!


----------



## Triple L

Did anyone see this week's episode of dragons den with canada snow removal? They had 3 dragons on the hook with their driveway snow removal business that uses a toolcrap, inverted snowblower and a liquid system... made it seem like they're the only ones doing this and using that technology... I was laughing the whole time but in the end they did get a deal... damn why didn't I follow through on it when I did this same thing 6 years ago... lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Oh no! There goes another rural customer to franchise snow removal...lol.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> Oh no! There goes another rural customer to franchise snow removal...lol.


Hahaha $350 for the season! They can have it!


----------



## Hysert

Gotta watch that one!! Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Is that too cheap...?

Lol.
http://www.cbc.ca/dragonsden/pitches/winnipeg-and-canada-plow

Do they get more events than us in Winnepeg


----------



## Hysert

Wow 1.8mil??? 5000plus houses with 8 machines??? Please correct me if I'm wrong?? And according to her it's a lucrative business and we all drive ferrari's


----------



## Hysert

Sent the kids out for a 1inch trigger!


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Hysert said:


> Sent the kids out for a 1inch trigger!
> 
> View attachment 168528


As they say, start them while they are young, next comes the shovellowblue:


----------



## cet

Hysert said:


> Wow 1.8mil??? 5000plus houses with 8 machines??? Please correct me if I'm wrong?? And according to her it's a lucrative business and we all drive ferrari's


That's only 625 houses per machine. LOL


----------



## jonc41

What gets me is their "most snow removal outfits can do 15 maybe 20 driveways in 12 hours"... how big are these driveways? I currently do 11 large rural driveways (some are smaller estate lots, but with big driveways) and one smaller commercial lot in 5 hours with just a pickup... and that includes shovelling some of the walkways and infront of 3 bay garages... I have buddies who do 20 rural driveways in about 6-8 hours...


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

jonc41 said:


> What gets me is their "most snow removal outfits can do 15 maybe 20 driveways in 12 hours"... how big are these driveways? I currently do 11 large rural driveways (some are smaller estate lots, but with big driveways) and one smaller commercial lot in 5 hours with just a pickup... and that includes shovelling some of the walkways and infront of 3 bay garages... I have buddies who do 20 rural driveways in about 6-8 hours...


In perspective it is not that wild of an assumption. Depending on the size, the amount of snow, locations to put the snow, customer cars in the way. I have several apartments that were nearly double on days like today.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The idea is sound and a lot of people are swayed by the numbers. Take into account the building of the route (years) and operator error, scratched garage door or car that cost minimum your deductible (per occurrence).
Stand by machines for downtime and you start to realize sleepless midnight Peterborough runs are fun.
My experience with residential prepaid is the *where are you syndrome*," I paid you... there's flakes on my drive"


----------



## Hysert

Think they were looking to franchise up, sit and collect?? All in all it was a nice little setup, but I think Nicks little JD would be cheaper and more reliable route!


----------



## ff1221

Not really doing anything different than most guys with tractors besides anti-icing. We do our residential route in 4 hours with 2 tractors and thats 120 driveways, but theres always some jerk that's gonna come do it cheaper and suddenly you are down a bunch of driveways.

You're right though Markus, it took us years to build our client list and we do a prepaid contract and weed out the ones who sit at home complaining, most of our customers are happy to pay with the hopes it makes the snow stay away!


----------



## ff1221

Anybody looking for a Horst 3500 series 84" Pusher/Box Scraper. Looking to sell or trade for something smaller for the 3ph. Open to offers
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...er/1224053333?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## JD Dave

Hysert said:


> Sent the kids out for a 1inch trigger!
> 
> View attachment 168528


That's a cute picture of Chad, he told me he was out plowing yesterday.


----------



## SHAWZER

Wild and Nasty here . Highway is closed from Thornbury all the way to Godrich.


----------



## farmergeorge

Just drove by Trinity Commons in Brampton. Looks like someone new is in there...5 Fendt tractors and bunch of Kubota's for sidewalks


----------



## KildonanSnowRem

Mr.Markus said:


> Is that too cheap...?
> 
> Lol.
> http://www.cbc.ca/dragonsden/pitches/winnipeg-and-canada-plow
> 
> Do they get more events than us in Winnepeg


~25 plowable events here with a 1" trigger. ~9 of those will have 2"+.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Those numbers are BS, and that deal will fall apart when someone runs the math. 1.8 million with 8 pcs of equipment is $225000 per piece. Even an accountant with no knowledge of this industry would flag that. 

I said I was done plowing, but I already had to once. We got greedy and took a job last minute that I should have turned down because December. We are building a concrete slab and wash Bay for an equipment rental company in Toronto. We have the prep done and ready for concrete, but there's no good day in the next week to pour. 

I'm taking my chances tomorrow. Looks like a small window of time before the snow. Going to try to pour 62 M of concrete during that time. I kind of feel like ppm before a big storm lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Was this job in Peterborough...?


----------



## schrader

squalls are getting nasty going to be a long day tomorrow.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mr.Markus said:


> Was this job in Peterborough...?


No, Toronto. 5 cm starting late afternoon. I'm using accelerants and hopefully covering it all up before it starts.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Another looming system for the weekend.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Squalls are nasty here too, going to be blowy all night.
Haven't heard from Dean for a bit, hope he's not snowed in.


----------



## ff1221

No surprise, Highway is closed here! Blustery outside of town but nothing in town.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

So is tomorrow bs? WN is being stupid saying ten aren't they?


----------



## SHAWZER

25 - 30 cm at my place since this morning , less in town .


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd said:


> So is tomorrow bs? WN is being stupid saying ten aren't they?


They sure are, looking more like 20cm.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Lol, this doesn't look fun...my huskies just asked to go out,turned around and came right back in.


----------



## Hysert

Funny, ours don't wanna go out either!! I have to shovel the lawn off for our weiner dog!! Let's just say I wouldn't want my genitals trucked thru the snow either!! Lol


----------



## SHAWZER

My b#lls were getting cold dragging in the snow walking from house to shop early this morning . Good thing I did not forget my pants ......


----------



## CGM Inc.

cet said:


> They sure are, looking more like 20cm.


You can keep it your way....sunshine and blowing down here. Not sure what to make of the forecasts. Sit and wait.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Not a lot of snow here but it sure is blowing around good, most of the majors are stupid to drive on, whiteouts and traffic means I'm going home for a nap Infront of the fire... btw if you can turn your hazards on turn on your freakin lights too. That annoys me...


----------



## jonc41

Already got about 10cm here in Tottenham and still coming down hard. Apparently it's blowing around pretty good outside of town too but I haven't been out yet to verify that part of it


----------



## schrader

Squall line hit hard here complete whiteouts then the wind really picked up blowing it everywhere. What a long day.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Highways are closed here, they even closed the Fergus Cdn Tire early, must be bad...LOL


----------



## CGM Inc.

sounds like we get to plow....


----------



## dingybigfoot

I'd say about 7 cms is down. We're heading out now. Looks like it's over.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Squalls are nasty here too, going to be blowy all night.
> Haven't heard from Dean for a bit, hope he's not snowed in.


I havent been snowed in. We did get alot in kingston last week when it was wet and heavy. Even got a haul out of it. Had 2cm here today and salt killed most of it. Resalt in am and maybe scrape the edges.

We are really putting up a stink with a condo management company right now. Contract says 2 inches yet they call and want us to service. We have serviced on less because we dont want a mess but then we really shouldnt have. These are developments with 50-75 linked homes where we do walks, driveways, roads and visitor parking lots. I was actually going to call cet today because he usually has bigger coconuts then i do.


----------



## Hysert

We got upgraded at 6pm!!! That band hit burlington and it was gone?? Vary light dusting in stoneycreek!!


----------



## ff1221

Got away with a dusting here and it all blew away, but where it blew into banks they are hard enough to walk on!


----------



## redclifford

Not a flake here


----------



## dingybigfoot

Plow..sleep..repeat!


----------



## Mr.Markus

We got about 8 inches of the fluffiest light stuff. Lots are stuffed, couldn't even feel it on the truck.
More coming tonight/tomorrow does not look as fun.
Glad your still around Dean...


----------



## Jaynen

What a marathon. Anyone else customers seem really extra *****y this year? I told off one customer cuz there driveway and city plug was cleared by 10am and that wasnt acceptable. Is it just me that thinks this seems like alot of snow so far this year?


----------



## Hysert

Was a nice push! Now the freezing drizzle hit a 5pm and everything was a skating rink... 

Stop one lady who was gonna get a touchless car wash at noon??? Road wet salt everywhere!! I said why don't you save your $12 car wash for Monday when everything is dry????


----------



## schrader

The storm passed and fifteen minutes later the lake effect started, just keeps coming here.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The skiing and sledding is gonna be good up there this year...
Not that I've done either in the last 30 years.(hangs head and cries...)


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I spent my $12 on a car wash yesterday and the machine malfunctioned and smashed into my 2017 Chevy. Doesn't even have its first oil change yet, but has a big dent and gouge. The arm stopped when it folded in my mirror and got stuck. 

Markus, as soon as I stop the summer work, I'll keep you posted on the ski/sled conditions


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice fluffy snow , just does not know when to quit ..........


----------



## Hysert

Ah Grant that sucks!!! Will they cover it? Or did they throw the use at own risk BS??

Well glad that storm is over!! What a S^@t show, Saturday was a nice 8 hr push then the freezing drizzle/rain for 8hrs! Don't even know how much salt we pounded! But after 12hrs we got everything down to pavement!! Little salt run tonight and a full sleep!!! 

Tmr gotta go fetch a plow we left onsite as it quit lifting? Pump runs, ram moves abit but won't lift!! Scoop and retract work fine too?? Then I'm gonna sit and watch the price is right!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

That is a shame Grant. You didn't even get to post a pic yet...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Here it is. The dealer bought my 2016 on the right back for almost what I paid for it in April and gave a great deal on the 2017. My father is waiting for his to ship any day now. Identical truck minus the car wash scratches lol.

The manager said they have video showing that I'm parked and it malfunctioned so they will pay to fix it. Still annoying.

Hysert, the symptoms you just described can be a small amount of ice building up in one spot in the hydraulics like in a single valve or orfice. Try a little bit of methyl hydrate in the oil and cycle the lift function up and down. If it is what I described, the alcohol will melt the ice and solve the issue.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It was a nice truck....did you get your $12 back.


----------



## Yoman

Gentleman any one have Western 8.5 or 9.5 Vplow or Wideout for sale, My guys hit something plow broken in half (8.5V).
Thanks
Simon


----------



## Hysert

Thanks Grant will give that a try? Thinking it thru a seal inside cause it will move until the weight starts then it gives out???

Of course after a weekend of 2-4hr sleeps couldnt stay asleep so started a few push backs thismorning.... wish I could stay in the machine for every storm!!!


----------



## redclifford

Yoman said:


> Gentleman any one have Western 8.5 or 9.5 Vplow or Wideout for sale, My guys hit something plow broken in half (8.5V).
> Thanks
> Simon


How's the truck..


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert said:


> Thanks Grant will give that a try? Thinking it thru a seal inside cause it will move until the weight starts then it gives out???
> 
> Of course after a weekend of 2-4hr sleeps couldnt stay asleep so started a few push backs thismorning.... wish I could stay in the machine for every storm!!!


I am doing the same, some of my seniors and low income housing need the backs opened up for emergency exits. I use the 8' blower on the 5740.
I like to use the backhoe for push backs but if I'm already there with the blower I just use it, not as fast but neater job. Get out early enough and the equipment stays clean, after the sun gets up it's covered in crap.


----------



## Hysert

Nice Marcus!!!

So I took the blade over to my dealer buddy in hamilton!! His lot was a skating rink so I layed some salt for him!! (After all he's a long time friend of mine) Went through everything and found the S3 return valve had a piece of something caught in it!! Replaced and back up in a hr!!! Beside a fuse last year was my first downtime on a Western in 15 yrs!! His sons little honda was there, its a 9.4sec 965hp civic track only!!! Whoops correction 850hp at the wheels, crazy kids


----------



## Yoman

Truck in one piece no the plow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Jaynen said:


> What a marathon. Anyone else customers seem really extra *****y this year? I told off one customer cuz there driveway and city plug was cleared by 10am and that wasnt acceptable. Is it just me that thinks this seems like alot of snow so far this year?


I thought it was just me.


----------



## schrader

Sounds like a hard hit


----------



## Yoman




----------



## rick W

OMG, thats an ugly pic! Yikes, not the calls you want from the guys. What the hell did they hit and how fast to do that...drivers and truck ok?


----------



## Hysert

Wow!! Almost looks like he was backing up and clipped something, the way the hinge pin is bent forward??


----------



## Mr.Markus

I Know it gets harder to understand when it's an employee, but all of us here have clipped stuff too hard at least once. I know I hit a lot more curbs when I put on new cutting edges. Don't be too hard on them around the holidays, he probably already is quite embarrassed about the whole thing...


----------



## redclifford

I think I'd rather have one of my guys call me and say that the truck was "stolen" and dumped somewhere while he was in Timmie's lol but yes I get it, sh!t happens and everyone has bad days. I'd assume he feels terrible, unfortunate for both parties. Good luck on grabbing a replacement


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> I Know it gets harder to understand when it's an employee, but all of us here have clipped stuff too hard at least once. I know I hit a lot more curbs when I put on new cutting edges. Don't be too hard on them around the holidays, he probably already is quite embarrassed about the whole thing...


Since I have one of your plows Markus I can attest to how many curbs you may have hit!

I hit a curb so hard yesterday my new plow had a mental breakdown, light flashed on the controller and it was unresponsive for about 5 minutes but once it calmed down it was fine with no damage!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I Know it gets harder to understand when it's an employee, but all of us here have clipped stuff too hard at least once. I know I hit a lot more curbs when I put on new cutting edges. Don't be too hard on them around the holidays, he probably already is quite embarrassed about the whole thing...


I learned this lesson long ago. Working for my dad, the crew leader\supervisor would scream and rip me a new one if I got stuck in a ditch or whatever and needed help. Without fail a week or 3 later, he would do the same thing and need my help.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> Since I have one of your plows Markus I can attest to how many curbs you may have hit!
> 
> I hit a curb so hard yesterday my new plow had a mental breakdown, light flashed on the controller and it was unresponsive for about 5 minutes but once it calmed down it was fine with no damage!


Lol.. my truck isn't used for coffee runs... that plow was the first plow I owned that didn't outlast a truck. You may have paid too much...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> I learned this lesson long ago. Working for my dad, the crew leader\supervisor would scream and rip me a new one if I got stuck in a ditch or whatever and needed help. Without fail a week or 3 later, he would do the same thing and need my help.


When I first started...before the cell phone era, my boss and I had routes that overlapped, if you saw something wasn't done you had to back track their route and find them to help them out. As a teenager he found me more than I found him, a few years in I would make him wait by doing his route backwards until I found him and it pissed him off cause there was nothing worse than being stuck and waiting.
We even helped backed each other up for a few years after I struck out on my own.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> When I first started...before the cell phone era, my boss and I had routes that overlapped, if you saw something wasn't done you had to back track their route and find them to help them out. As a teenager he found me more than I found him, a few years in I would make him wait by doing his route backwards until I found him and it pissed him off cause there was nothing worse than being stuck and waiting.
> We even helped backed each other up for a few years after I struck out on my own.


Twasn't really thinking, I was referring to mowing. I didn't get stuck much plowing.


----------



## cet

Yoman said:


> View attachment 168768


Apparently I have a plow that looks identical to that, happened 2 sundays ago. I haven't seen the plow yet, is it as simple as a new centre pin and ram or has something broken off the wing that's not in the picture?


----------



## Yoman

He told me back dragging and I'm sure he hit something b4 in the day.This guys work for me 15 years what can I do..............Yes centre pin broken first and rip the ram.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Lol.. my truck isn't used for coffee runs... that plow was the first plow I owned that didn't outlast a truck. You may have paid too much...


You might be right, I tried to give it to a buddy of mine this year, because I never got anything done with it, and he gave it back, can't even give the damn thing away LOL!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Let me know if you need anything else...I have loads of stuff.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Ouch!!!! Backdragging for sure. Expensive mishap. Speed is the trick question.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Trying to have a nap and my snowdar went off. When did they change the forecast for this evening?


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> Trying to have a nap and my snowdar went off. When did they change the forecast for this evening?


You know everyone checks the forcast after they read this. Stop screwing with Jons emotions.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Snow for Christmas Day ? How's that...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I wasn't invited to the Pristine Christmas party tonight...


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Let me know if you need anything else...I have loads of stuff.


Unfortunately so do I, the joys of working without staff!


----------



## GMC Driver

Wen wen through a month's allotment of salt from last Friday to Monday. Been busy all week with spreading pickled sand due to all the ice here. Lots of milk trucks and chicken trucks not being able to navigate farm driveways.

Just heard that you better get your order in - rumour is the piles are getting closed off next week. One major storm, and the games begin.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hey guys, does anyone want a set of polar tracks for a skidsteer?


----------



## dingybigfoot

A shortage of salt like 3 years ago will shake things up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

This would make me really mad...http://www.chch.com/police-say-auto-parts-stolen-vehicles-can-cause-serious-safety-risk/


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I had a airbag stolen from a truck and didn't know for two years. Ford thought we were scamming them when we returned the truck


----------



## SHAWZER

Just a salt run here.


----------



## ff1221

Melting hard and fast here!


----------



## Hysert

Rain all night here! Monday 11 degrees????


----------



## dingybigfoot

January thaw is early this year.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Push and a salt here, no way Im not doing my driveways on Christmas Eve day. Front seat is full of chocolates, wine and a few Tim cards. Happy Hannuka guys...


----------



## greywynd

Anyone have any salters for sale? V-box or may go tailgate depending what's available.


----------



## ff1221

Merry Christmas Folks!


----------



## StratfordPusher

Merry Christmas to all...


----------



## greywynd

Merry Christmas everyone, I hope everyone gets to take the day off at least, to spend with their family and friends.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Merry Christmas everyone. 

A glass of milk, cookies and a full night of sleep is a gift good enough for me


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Took a while to decide what I wanted but it arrived just in time for year end. 
2017 Ram 5500 4x4 Cab and Chassis 84" cab to axel, vinyl floors
Need a bigger garage/shop.
Had an epic year.


----------



## JD Dave

Merry Christmas everyone!! Nice truck Dean, still waiting for a epic year to happen for me.


----------



## Hysert

Merry Christmas everyone!!! Nice gift Dean!!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I did well with some of the risks I took, and investments I made. I secured some contracts for long term. I did some deals with some great people. I was home for dinner almost every night of the year. My son turned three which is a really fun time and he finally started to sleep.


----------



## schrader

Congrats Dean new truck looks nice, I was considering a new F550 but the sticker shock got the better of me.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!! Nice truck Dean, still waiting for a epic year to happen for me.


Probably would happen if you laid off the wife, your costs are 6 times Deans aren't they???

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Its not like he pays for nachos.

Speaking of nachos
Gtg ?

My 550 will be forsale in spring. Its got a hooklift and three decks. 2008 4x4 6.4
Modded and new injection pump. 90 000kms. It was going to go to kingston but I found a c5500 chevy thats being worked on and I dont need the hooklift part.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Its not like he pays for nachos.

Speaking of nachos
Gtg ?

My 550 will be forsale in spring. Its got a hooklift and three decks. 2008 4x4 6.4
Modded and new injection pump. 90 000kms. It was going to go to kingston but I found a c5500 chevy thats being worked on and I dont need the hooklift part.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Congress is coming up, maybe then is good for a GTG.


----------



## SHAWZER

Sand and Salt here . I do not like the day after xmas shoppers .


----------



## Hysert

20lbs bird in the oven..... oh ya


----------



## Mr.Markus

Skating rink here this morning, fried potato dumpling leftovers with breakfast...


----------



## Hysert

We've been building lego for hrs.. then Mr.T wanted a salter on it.. lol... so I gave him a tornado like daddy


----------



## schrader

Temps sure took there time in warming up was a sloppy slippery mess here for a while lot of rain now.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Ice rink this morning. Salted boxing day priorities, and left everything else that was closed. Temps are dropping tonight, may get slick again.


----------



## By-The-Lake

Crazy slick. Saw a tow truck that was called to rescue a tow truck. Good day to stay home.


----------



## fendt716

hello to everyone. does anyone have a machinability power side wing plow? how does the joystick work can not make it work correctly? it is on a kubota m125x and is run though the loader valve. just brought it. thanks for any help.


----------



## schrader

I have a machinability side wing and love it, last year I could have given you the number for the manufacture directly and they would have fixed you up right away but they have been bought out by Drive products and service is not what it used to be. Might want to contact them and see if they can help.


----------



## Triple L

New trucks look awesome dean! Glad you were able to find one! Be sure to post pics when they're all equipped


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> New trucks look awesome dean! Glad you were able to find one! Be sure to post pics when they're all equipped


Im new to this a bit so it might take some time. My 550 is holding up its route just fine. The key was that the receipt was 2016 : )
AxE the TaX.

I would like to have a spot that I can have my fuel tank, salter and carry 
one or two single stage blowers, shovels and few pails.


----------



## DeVries

Weather guessers were off again. Full plow on the escarpment but rain along the lake.


----------



## SHAWZER

Dry pavement at 3 am . 10 -12 cm since and still coming down .


----------



## schrader

Should be fun when this all freezes up tonight hope we don't get hit to hard with the squalls


----------



## Hysert

Sure was strange to have green grass below and nearly 2inch on top... just a salt run for us!! 

Got another load of salt today too!


----------



## Mr.Markus

We had a dusting at 3am but you could see it coming on the radar, I opened the gate another notch and did my route plow and salt and it held, looked like a rockstar compared to some of the overburdened guys.
About 15 cm total today...was happy the temps warmed up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> looked like a rockstar


Big hair and skinny jeans???


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Big hair and skinny jeans???


LOL you've obviously never met me...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> LOL you've obviously never met me...


More along the lines of Meatloaf in his latter years?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> More along the lines of Meatloaf in his latter years?


Warmer...less the hair.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Getting too much of a visual, time to stop. 

OK, one more question....less hair than Dave?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Getting too much of a visual, time to stop.
> 
> OK, one more question....less hair than Dave?


On my knuckles...


----------



## dingybigfoot

Was an interesting commute in the GTA this morning. Warmer temps saved us.


----------



## Hysert

Hopefully a nice day to go check out a pond dredging job we want to do this winter!! Break the ice, suck it dry, let it freeze and then dig it out! Alot less slop falling out the back of trucks...


----------



## SHAWZER

Squalls all around today , but missing us so far .


----------



## Mr.Markus

I know where they are...

2 full pushes and 2 full salts today time for a nap. Weekend properties are beautiful...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hey guys, let's make sure to meet up for lunch at the show. Guess wait until closer to see the best weather date?


----------



## Hysert

Sounds like a plan Jon... 

We had squalls all day too! The morning salt held everything! Tho today felt like Sunday??


----------



## schrader

Love how this system is sitting just north of the city but hammering us pretty good. Busiest weekend of the year in Collingwood not fun plowing around all the 80k vehicles parked everywhere. Happy new year everyone have a good one.


----------



## Hysert

schrader said:


> Love how this system is sitting just north of the city but hammering us pretty good. Busiest weekend of the year in Collingwood not fun plowing around all the 80k vehicles parked everywhere. Happy new year everyone have a good one.


Was talk to a guy who just moved from your area down here! I ask why he moved? He said F'en lake effect and snow squalls get to you after 40 yrs....


----------



## cet

I guess Jon's having a new years party.


schrader said:


> Love how this system is sitting just north of the city but hammering us pretty good. Busiest weekend of the year in Collingwood not fun plowing around all the 80k vehicles parked everywhere. Happy new year everyone have a good one.


I


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Nope! The fun of Alzheimer's tonight. Have a happy new year everyone!!!!

Caregiver is off tonight, so my wife and I have a houseguest, let's hope he finds the bathroom!


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Nope! The fun of Alzheimer's tonight. Have a happy new year everyone!!!!
> 
> Caregiver is off tonight, so my wife and I have a houseguest, let's hope he finds the bathroom!


I'm in New Smyrna Beach with mom. Left Thursday in the snowstorm, got up Friday to 2" on the ground and snowing like crazy but now it's 70 and I'm looking at the ocean.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Happy New Year! 
Wishing everyone prosperity and success for 2017.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I was going to go to the Sparks in the Park in Guelph, but might just settle for a nice dinner the way it is snowing here..
Happy New Year guys!


----------



## DeVries

Hope for safe and prosperous new year to everyone. Please don't drink and drive.


----------



## SHAWZER

Finally quit snowing here . Sent it on down southeast . Drinking beer watching Canada Jr. play usa .


----------



## greywynd

Happy New Year's guys, have a fun, safe evening tonight, and a prosperous New Year to you all!


----------



## rick W

No snow down here...and Team Canada not looking great. Sad.

Oh well. Cheers all , may 2017 be a safe and profitable one for all.


----------



## Hysert

All the best fellas!!!!


----------



## Hysert

With things freezing up a bit. On last salt run for 2016!!! Cognac waiting for me.... 24hr sites are good for the night!!! Happy new year


----------



## ff1221

Happy New Year everyone! May your 2017 be ever so prosperous and thank god 2016 is over!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Full salt here. Twn shows freezing fog. Never seen that.


----------



## Hysert

Hey guys. Anyone use landscapers choice ice melter for your salt bins? I've been using Jetblue for yrs and like it! Just wondering the thoughts on this other stuff... need to grab a few skids tmr!!


----------



## schrader

Yep had some a few years ago worked well no complaints


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Happy New Year to all!!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Do you fill your salt bins from bags? Why not buy some bulk treated, cut your cost in half.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Happy New Year to all!!!!


Just under the wire...were you up late?


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus said:


> Do you fill your salt bins from bags? Why not buy some bulk treated, cut your cost in half.


Have 4 customers that want ice melter! Everyone else won't pay the premium for the good stuff so they get rock!. All my bins are billed as per usage! But thanks for the thought !!


----------



## JD Dave

Hysert said:


> Have 4 customers that want ice melter! Everyone else won't pay the premium for the good stuff so they get rock!. All my bins are billed as per usage! But thanks for the thought !!


Listen to Markus, plus you won't even be able to tell the difference between Landscapers choice and treated because that's all LC is.


----------



## Hysert

The 4 customers have sliding power entry doors so the rock gets caught in the tracks! Pellet and flakes desolve quick therefore they don't have issues!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Congress free admission sign up,

https://reg.conexsys.com/lo/congress17/default.htm?cc=CONNO1660


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Congress free admission sign up,
> 
> https://reg.conexsys.com/lo/congress17/default.htm?cc=CONNO1660


Does this include a coupon for nachos?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Where's the FU button...? Before Dave likes it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

perhaps we should go back to lonestar where the nachos and salsa are free

?


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC said:


> perhaps we should go back to lonestar where the nachos and salsa are free
> 
> ?


Well after how much salt I spread in Dec that's all about all I'll be able to afford. Might be able to scrape together enough to share fajhitas with Jon again if I raid the kids piggy banks.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Haha, it would be a pleasure, I will take the chicken half, you take the veggie half


----------



## Mr.Markus

This data for me is usually pretty close for the some of the sites that I maintain but with the localised stuff this season all over the map, my records were about a foot higher.







http://climate.weather.gc.ca/climat...2&txtStationName=Fergus&timeframe=2&Year=2016


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Holy smokes Fergus got some snow!


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> This data for me is usually pretty close for the some of the sites that I maintain but with the localised stuff this season all over the map, my records were about a foot higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://climate.weather.gc.ca/climate_data/daily_data_e.html?hlyRange=|&dlyRange=1939-10-01|2017-01-02&mlyRange=1939-01-01|2006-12-01&StationID=4760&Prov=ON&urlExtension=_e.html&searchType=stnName&optLimit=yearRange&StartYear=1840&EndYear=2017&selRowPerPage=25&Line=2&searchMethod=contains&Month=12&Day=2&txtStationName=Fergus&timeframe=2&Year=2016


I still don't understand this new math. Column 7 and 8 have the same totals despite one's in cm and the other in mm.


----------



## JD Dave

cet said:


> I still don't understand this new math. Column 7 and 8 have the same totals despite one's in cm and the other in mm.


 What no golf on tv tonight so you thought you'd bless us with your presence?


----------



## cet

JD Dave said:


> What no golf on tv tonight so you thought you'd bless us with your presence?


I'm in Boston, Logan airport, waiting for my flight home. I took the scenic route. You obviously forgot you'd pick me up and take me for beer and nachos.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Is that what retirement is gonna be like...not plowing snow but still checking in on the schmucks that do it?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Is that what retirement is gonna be like...not plowing snow but still checking in on the schmucks that do it?


When you're stuck at the airport it is.
I left the 92 and 88 year old south, that should be interesting


----------



## Mr.Markus

Did you forget them...?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Did you forget them...?


For 3 months,going back Mar 29


----------



## Triple L

I'm sure grant has been enjoying sledding and doesn't miss plowing like Chris either... see how long till he checks in on us schmucks lol


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L said:


> I'm sure grant has been enjoying sledding and doesn't miss plowing like Chris either... see how long till he checks in on us schmucks lol


Grant is only posting pictures of snowmobiling when in reality his day consists of changing diapers and breast feeding. We know the wife is wearing the pants now a days. The funny part is with all this free time he's bound to knock her up again.


----------



## Hysert

JD Dave said:


> Grant is only posting pictures of snowmobiling when in reality his day consists of changing diapers and breast feeding. We know the stripper is wearing the pants now a days. The funny part is with all this free time he's bound to knock her up again.


OMG sorry to barge in... I think I peed my pants!!! Lmao


----------



## Triple L

Hahahaha yeah it's probably true! Too funny


----------



## Mr.Markus

This sounds like another of your "experienced" opinions...lol


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hey, just because I don't plow doesn't mean I don't care about you schmucks anymore! Dave, we've talked about this before and I thought we agreed that we'd keep the wives out of it! You broke the cease-fire and now your next kid will be tall and good looking. Have fun explaining that one to people.

The snowmobiling has been fun, but not as full time as I'd like. Worked right up until Christmas and then started again yesterday. Pouring another concrete slab this morning. Had a customer tell me yesterday that he is ready for me to start installing a dry hydrant and fire access Rd to his pond. Not sure if I like that idea this January.

If I can get a break from diaper changing I'll try to make it to Congress lunch.


----------



## Mike_PS

ok guys, no need for the vulgar talk please

thanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes

R.G.PEEL said:


> now your next kid will be tall and good looking. Have fun explaining that one to people.


LMAO

And a full head of hair?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan said:


> ok guys, no need for the vulgar talk please
> 
> thanks


So much for those polite Canucks.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Lool. Dfkm!


----------



## Hysert

Michael J. Donovan said:


> ok guys, no need for the vulgar talk please
> 
> thanks


Vulgar talk??? Where...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert said:


> Vulgar talk??? Where...


He's talking about me calling snowplowers schmucks...


----------



## JD Dave

Can you guys behave please. There's some very young guys reading these forums and we should try and act like professionals.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> Can you guys behave please. There's some very young guys reading these forums and we should try and act like professionals.


Chad's been here longer than you Dave...he can take it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I had one wicked post typed up yesterday and i pressed post reply and it shut down the internet it was so good.


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> it shut down the internet it was so good.


Al Gore was wondering what you did.

Dean - how did you make out with the 7040? Inquiring minds would like to know...


----------



## schrader

30cm here in collingwood this morning thank god it's light still going to be along day


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I had one wicked post typed up yesterday and i pressed post reply and it shut down the internet it was so good.


Can you post it tomorrow, I invoiced last night and my email transfers come in today...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mr.Markus said:


> Can you post it tomorrow, I invoiced last night and my email transfers come in today...


You should do that in several runs offset by a few days. That much tranfer could break the Internet as well.


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader said:


> 30cm here in collingwood this morning thank god it's light still going to be along day


About 40 cm here , yes fluffy stuff but slippery underneath . Still snowing now .


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Can you post it tomorrow, I invoiced last night and my email transfers come in today...


So you're buying the nachos...again?


----------



## schrader

That was the most localized intense squalls I have ever seen I only live 5km from Collingwood and we had 3cm at the house Collingwood had 30-40cm


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> Chad's been here longer than you Dave...he can take it.


I just noticed Chris has been here since 2004, I'm not even sure I knew what the internet was then.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave said:


> I just noticed Chris has been here since 2004, I'm not even sure I knew what the internet was then.


Could explain aboot half your kids.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> I just noticed Chris has been here since 2004, I'm not even sure I knew what the internet was then.


Didn't he lure you out to the States with your wife writing down licence plate #'s.... ah the early years of the internet.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Didn't he lure you out to the States with your wife writing down licence plate #'s.... ah the early years of the internet.


Dave sweating it at the border with 50 cases of FF was memorable


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

GMC Driver said:


> Al Gore was wondering what you did.
> 
> Dean - how did you make out with the 7040? Inquiring minds would like to know...


I have a couple machines for sale.
Trying to get all the same machines and blades. Still have the case and kubota but someone is looking at kubita tomorrow and they have fished for a while.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Dave sweating it at the border with 50 cases of FF was memorable


Not to be vulgar...but that's a lot of lube.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> Dave sweating it at the border with 50 cases of FF was memorable





JD Dave said:


> I just noticed Chris has been here since 2004, I'm not even sure I knew what the internet was then.


You and markus were just pen pals then and jon posted ads at the convience store with tear off phone numbers. Driveways $15 
I found this site reading up on error codes for salters and how to make a skid steer plow out of an old truck blade.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hows the new tractor handle 30cm shrader?
Have u posted pics ?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Not to be vulgar...but that's a lot of lube.


He likes most things in quantity, kids, nachos....


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> You and markus were just pen pals then and jon posted ads at the convience store with tear off phone numbers. Driveways $15
> I found this site reading up on error codes for salters and how to make a skid steer plow out of an old truck blade.


Was $15 per time or seasonal


----------



## Hysert

You guys are to funny!!! 

We just had a little streamer rip thru here? Like a light switch nothing at fifty rd/QEW??? Nearly a inch in beamsville? My boy wasn't happy, as we were pounding LEGO batman vids.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cet said:


> He likes most things in quantity, kids, nachos....


Receding hairline.....


----------



## SHAWZER

No more snow overnight , might get to eat bacon and eggs at 5:30 .


----------



## DeVries

Hysert said:


> You guys are to funny!!!
> 
> We just had a little streamer rip thru here? Like a light switch nothing at fifty rd/QEW??? Nearly a inch in beamsville? My boy wasn't happy, as we were pounding LEGO batman vids.


It came rather unexpected for sure.
Its weather like this when I wish we would get a foot of snow, at least it would be light and fluffy. Next week looks like we could get some heavy crap to push again.


----------



## Hysert

Been awhile since we got a foot eh? 

SHAWZER, I was watching that on radar! It sure wasn't moving fast!! My neighbour was up north all week brit area, told me they got 30cm over night monday...


----------



## GMC Driver

Hysert said:


> We just had a little streamer rip thru here? Like a light switch nothing at fifty rd/QEW??? Nearly a inch in beamsville? My boy wasn't happy, as we were pounding LEGO batman vids.


We had it yesterday afternoon, quit around 9pm - salt run and it's all good. Nothing hit trigger for plowing, but a bit further east and it changes pretty quick. Big difference between Fort Erie and 190/90 split.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> We had it yesterday afternoon, quit around 9pm - salt run and it's all good. Nothing hit trigger for plowing, but a bit further east and it changes pretty quick. Big difference between Fort Erie and 190/90 split.


Don't you just love lake effect?


----------



## DeVries

I think the insurance I bought in November when they said we were going to get a rough winter has kept the snow away. I bought a 96" blower and last week one of my staff wanted to see how much snow it would throw by backing it into some piles. But he got voted down by the rest because they said it might want more snow and then we would get non stop snow.


----------



## schrader

the snow was so light it felt like nothing, so busy with the renovations on the house and work never got a chance to post any pics yet.


----------



## Hysert

Anyone put any thought into the LO/GTG?? at the moment weds looks decent?


----------



## JD Dave

Let's plan for Wednesday and if the weather is bad Thursday.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Lonestar 1:00?


----------



## SHAWZER

Perfect day here , - 8 and sunshine . Got a quote for my 10 x10 insulated overhead door that my son slid into . Around 1000. bucks , cheaper than I thought . Now to figure out how much he is going to pay . Door was tweaked several times before ......


----------



## Hysert

Haha... back on the farm as a kid age 8-17.. anything that got broke was myfault!! And working for free was pritty normal! The old man (who's just like Tony beets) was a tough bugger!!! Lol..


----------



## Triple L

Hysert said:


> Haha... back on the farm as a kid age 8-17.. anything that got broke was myfault!! And working for free was pritty normal! The old man (who's just like Tony beets) was a tough bugger!!! Lol..


I don't think I can watch any part of gold rush with Tony beets in it for more then a minute without laughing! His vocabulary absolutely rocks!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert said:


> Haha... back on the farm as a kid age 8-17.. anything that got broke was myfault!! And working for free was pritty normal! The old man (who's just like Tony beets) was a tough bugger!!! Lol..


I pity Daves kids when they start working for him, at least his wife will be off the hook...http://www.plowsite.com/threads/so-i-let-my-wife-plow-the-yard.112840/


----------



## schrader

I think if tony swears anymore his conversation will just be one big bleap, still my favourite show. Looks like the LE is going to kick in for us tonight. My two year old western v plow died yesterday so I guess I'm doing everything with the tractor tonight. For what they charge for the new plows I would expect them to last longer


----------



## Hysert

schrader said:


> I think if tony swears anymore his conversation will just be one big bleap, still my favourite show. Looks like the LE is going to kick in for us tonight. My two year old western v plow died yesterday so I guess I'm doing everything with the tractor tonight. For what they charge for the new plows I would expect them to last longer


What's it doing? Or not doing?


----------



## schrader

Motor is gone so the only thug it's doing is making noise glad I have a good dealer that gave me a loaner


----------



## SHAWZER

Who is your dealer ?


----------



## Hysert

Good deal there!!!


----------



## cet

schrader said:


> Motor is gone so the only thug it's doing is making noise glad I have a good dealer that gave me a loaner


If the motor is gone what is making noise?
There is one on your old truck if you would like to borrow it, I could deliver and help if you're stuck.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> If the motor is gone what is making noise?
> There is one on your old truck if you would like to borrow it, I could deliver and help if you're stuck.


Can't tell if your just a nice guy or if you've had enough of family time this year and need out...
Truly what I like about this community though...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Can't tell if your just a nice guy or if you've had enough of family time this year and need out...
> Truly what I like about this community though...


The Boss said she's cooking, trying to figure out the lessor of two evils.


----------



## schrader

Thanks Guys appreciate all the offers the truck is really only used for clean up plowing and salting so its not the end of the world if my plow is down for a few days. Thanks


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> I think the insurance I bought in November when they said we were going to get a rough winter has kept the snow away. I bought a 96" blower and last week one of my staff wanted to see how much snow it would throw by backing it into some piles. But he got voted down by the rest because they said it might want more snow and then we would get non stop snow.


Didn't realize you guys were so superstitous. Maybe things are sliding a bit in Lincoln...

If anyone is aware of a possible wheel loader for sale - looking for a decent sized machine, 3 yd bucket as a minimum. Have a budget in mind, so not willing to spend 6 figures, but something around half of that. Shouldn't mean a complete heap, but something used but well maintained. Wishful thinking?


----------



## cet

GMC Driver said:


> Didn't realize you guys were so superstitous. Maybe things are sliding a bit in Lincoln...
> 
> If anyone is aware of a possible wheel loader for sale - looking for a decent sized machine, 3 yd bucket as a minimum. Have a budget in mind, so not willing to spend 6 figures, but something around half of that. Shouldn't mean a complete heap, but something used but well maintained. Wishful thinking?


I don't think you'll get much/reliable in the 3 figure range.:laugh:


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> I pity Daves kids when they start working for him, at least his wife will be off the hook...http://www.plowsite.com/threads/so-i-let-my-wife-plow-the-yard.112840/


 I forgot all about that. Lol. This year leaving with our tandem salter after the mild temps the yard was glare ice. I thought for sure I was going in the creek but at the last minute it decided to turn. I really need to find a a good snow contractor for my own yard.


----------



## ff1221

Streamers lined up on us last night and dumped 15-20cm and then the wind shoved it into all the best places 30-40cm deep.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> I forgot all about that. Lol. This year leaving with our tandem salter after the mild temps the yard was glare ice. I thought for sure I was going in the creek but at the last minute it decided to turn. I really need to find a a good snow contractor for my own yard.


The local tow guy Jim, has a picture of my truck fully loaded almost on its side in the ditch. I was doing a favour drive for a friend of my parents while they were away and thought " I should push that pile a little more square for them" turns out there was a reason it didn't look perfect, there was a ditch there.


----------



## Hysert

JD Dave said:


> I forgot all about that. Lol. This year leaving with our tandem salter after the mild temps the yard was glare ice. I thought for sure I was going in the creek but at the last minute it decided to turn. I really need to find a a good snow contractor for my own yard.


Did nearly the same thing during our freezing rain event 3 weeks back! Out the drive and straight towards the ditch! Back in and mounted the blade for some front end weight! Locked the hubs and walked down the crown of the road! Woke up quick that morning. Lol


----------



## JD Dave

Anyone have any interest in a 1999 6500 Topkick. 6sp, Cat motor, 96k, 11ft Dump bed, with or without Snowex 9500 with liquid system. Truck was only winter driven 2 years. Spent its whole life outside though. A friend is trying sell me a bunch of equipment and wants this as part of deal. Not sure exactly what it would be worth.


----------



## SHAWZER

GMC Driver said:


> Didn't realize you guys were so superstitous. Maybe things are sliding a bit in Lincoln...
> 
> If anyone is aware of a possible wheel loader for sale - looking for a decent sized machine, 3 yd bucket as a minimum. Have a budget in mind, so not willing to spend 6 figures, but something around half of that. Shouldn't mean a complete heap, but something used but well maintained. Wishful thinking?


Brindley Auction Service or Maxwell Farm Service have a few Loaders under 50,000.00


----------



## Hysert

Funny one for you guys! Got a call at 8am thismorning, "did you check are lot thismorning?" Which I actually did go out even tho everything is bone dry! More just to make face on security cameras!!! Customer says there's a ice rink at the employee entrance??? I show up 20min later, yep there's a ice rink that wasn't there at 520am? Turns out cleaning staff dumped a mop bucket out the door... lol... oh how quick to point the finger!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert said:


> Funny one for you guys! Got a call at 8am thismorning, "did you check are lot thismorning?" Which I actually did go out even tho everything is bone dry! More just to make face on security cameras!!! Customer says there's a ice rink at the employee entrance??? I show up 20min later, yep there's a ice rink that wasn't there at 520am? Turns out cleaning staff dumped a mop bucket out the door... lol... oh how quick to point the finger!!!


Just a heads up...at these temps pee freezes too before 7am.


----------



## Hysert

That's forsure!! Haha


----------



## JD Dave

And if someone slips and falls on cleaners water you'll be dragged into the lawsuit. I'm still dealing with a slip and fall at a Shoppers Drug Mart over cleaners water.


----------



## daveklassen

I had the same 3 weeks ago. Out for a morning drive, dry everywhere but happened to check a high priority site. Water at front entry running down the parking lot. From the sprinkler guys. Gave them a good earful... I'm not getting dragged into that.


----------



## Hysert

JD Dave said:


> And if someone slips and falls on cleaners water you'll be dragged into the lawsuit. I'm still dealing with a slip and fall at a Shoppers Drug Mart over cleaners water.


Absolutely!! I hope things work out for you Dave!!


----------



## schrader

And so the fun begins timing of this storm sucks the change over to rain will be messy


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Two calls so far.... barely a cm down... can someone come and give us service


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

The media really hyped this one


----------



## dingybigfoot

They so over hyped it.


----------



## dingybigfoot

We presalted.


----------



## Triple L

Count me out of LO tomorrow... snowing like crazy here and -2 tomorrow am after all this rain overnight 

I'll be at the show thursday


----------



## Hysert

Storm of the century!! Not a flake coming at the moment!!

LO Thursday for us too


----------



## schrader

Can anyone recommend a tuner or shop to tune a 2014 6.7 def delete. Regening twice an night is really getting old.


----------



## Hysert

SchRader. I use a guy in burlington, DL motorsports.... he's done great things to a few trucks of mine! Tho Alittle out of your way


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader said:


> Can anyone recommend a tuner or shop to tune a 2014 6.7 def delete. Regening twice an night is really getting old.


4 Wheels Performance in Hanover . Heard good things but I have never used them .


----------



## dingybigfoot

Is it not supposed to be raining now?


----------



## cet

dingybigfoot said:


> Is it not supposed to be raining now?


Snowing pretty hard in Queensville


----------



## Hysert

Rain just started down here....


----------



## dingybigfoot

Snow in Richmond Hill.


----------



## SHAWZER

Lightly snowing here since 5 am .


----------



## JD Dave

Thursday is my day now.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Heavy rain. Lots of slush. Are we dropping below 0 overnight?


----------



## Hysert

We're sitting at 4 degrees, the wind is justa rippen thru! Should dry things up???


----------



## schrader

Special kinda of mess here after all the rain, interlock walks are a sheet of ice anything gravel is so slippery you can't even back up with the sander running. I would rather a foot of snow than this mess, not much we could do it was raining so hard here it just washed the salt off.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nacho Thursday... salt free preferably.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Yeah, Thursday sounds good, just got in, odd one. Skating rinks and bone dry with no reason


----------



## Hysert

We hit 6 last night! Went out thismorning and things are icing up at 2! Tonight 7/8 and more rain??? Getting Alittle sick of the up and down temps and rain events we've been getting!!! We need to start getting some snow down here!! Only 2 plowables for us so far???


----------



## GMC Driver

Was a little strange here too. Guys are just wrapping up now - few icey spots out there.

We ended up with less than an inch before the rain hit. Went to the St. Catharines yard - now dubbed the tropics. Nothing there...


----------



## dingybigfoot

Anyone else dealing with complaints this morning?


----------



## schrader

We got close to 10cm before it switched to rain and man did it rain most of the night. Everything is a sheet of ice here this morning gravel roads are almost un drivable, schools are all closed again and they are calling for more freezing rain tomorrow. Looks like I'm out for LO tomorrow here fun whoever makes it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It was bad timing here, enough for a salt run before places opened then about 10-15 cm before noon then the switch to rain made it heavyAF.
Another quick salt at 5-7 pm and a new salt this morning.
Kept it complaint free, answering some extra sands today for rural properties that are wicked fun and profitable.


----------



## JD Dave

I need to find some wicked fun jobs. Are we still meeting at Lonestar at 1pm tomorrow? Or whoever don't care as I'm on a diet and quit drinking.


----------



## Mr.Markus

By "wicked fun"I meant like losing your sander in the creek at your place.


----------



## Hysert

Do caesars count Dave??? I won't tell on you!! Haha.. 

We are in if anyone else is going


----------



## Mr.Markus

I hope to make it, Im hoping for an early salt delivery in the morning and need to stop at Green Tractors for some parts, we'll see.


----------



## schrader

Does wicked fun count when the 6120 is sliding sideways for fifteen feet toward a parked car and there is nothing you can do but hope like hell it stops.


----------



## SHAWZER

Calling for freezing rain in a couple of hours ...........


----------



## Hysert

schrader said:


> Does wicked fun count when the 6120 is sliding sideways for fifteen feet toward a parked car and there is nothing you can do but hope like hell it stops.


It definitely counts for getting out and wiping


----------



## DeVries

Rain fall warning for us now, yesh I thought we were supposed to get a rough winter, half of its over already. Looks like anything north of Toronto is but the banana belt will keep its name for a bit yet I guess.


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries said:


> Rain fall warning for us now, yesh I thought we were supposed to get a rough winter, half of its over already. Looks like anything north of Toronto is but the banana belt will keep its name for a bit yet I guess.


We've actually had a pretty good winter in Mississauga, Brampton, Toronto area. Dec was probably our biggest month ever for salt.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> By "wicked fun"I meant like losing your sander in the creek at your place.


That was more Like run inside and take a Wicked Crap after that happened. True story. Lol


----------



## JD Dave

schrader said:


> Does wicked fun count when the 6120 is sliding sideways for fifteen feet toward a parked car and there is nothing you can do but hope like hell it stops.


That's what I felt like sliding to the creek at my shop. I backed around this morning as everything was a skating rink.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

See you guys at Lonestar for 1pm!


----------



## ff1221

DeVries said:


> Rain fall warning for us now, yesh I thought we were supposed to get a rough winter, half of its over already. Looks like anything north of Toronto is but the banana belt will keep its name for a bit yet I guess.


Looks like next week we'll all be in the banana belt, not sure what happened to the "Colder than Normal" winter they were predicting! Guess I should e careful, couple months left!


----------



## SHAWZER

Snowing .................


----------



## jonc41

With all this rain and freezing rain and hawing and freezing again I'm so glad I picked up a fisher speedcaster 2 off kijiji last week! Been steady spreading the sand salt mix. Gotta get some bulk the price of bagged stuff is getting expensive!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nice to see everyone today, glad to see we made it through Lonestar without getting shot.
Little bit of a cold ride home in the wife's car, should've brought the truck it seems more dependable.
Thanks for lunch Dave, I can't whine about the nachos on my bill this time, I feel like we've grown. We should do this more often.


----------



## JD Dave

Mike bought nachos and didn't even whine about it. I'm not use to that. I'm just setting my Idoorbell up. Thought I'd grab a quick snack before I turn it on for the wife though. Lol


----------



## Hysert

Nice to see everyone as well... good times! think we could have used another nacho platter tho.. haha... Are ride home almost ended on the hook!! Chick nearly rearend me? Actually gave me a little knee shake!! 
And Mr T didnt even let me try my new free Kubota hat!! Lol...


----------



## Mr.Markus

LOL That was perfect, I tried hard to come up with something along those lines but had to keep deleting it...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Since you didnt pay for the nachos you should just order and pay for a pizza for jon and make sure its delivery. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Done...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Thanks for the nachos. 
I looked over the switch and go roll off and I like it


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Always fun to catch up!

I have a switch and go dean, stop by ajax to see it. Overall, ok system


----------



## Jaynen

If anyone is looking for a RTV900 with a blower and plow let me know. Im putting mine up for sale. 460 hours. My neighbour is making a big deal about me firing it up at 3am.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Jaynen said:


> My neighbour is making a big deal about me firing it up at 3am.


Try 2AM, maybe they'll like that better.


----------



## greywynd

Jaynen said:


> If anyone is looking for a RTV900 with a blower and plow let me know. Im putting mine up for sale. 460 hours. My neighbour is making a big deal about me firing it up at 3am.


Apparently they think you should do their driveway for free.


----------



## Triple L

Seriously! You should hear my hino fire up LOL better yet take home a deleted pickup and high idle that airplane for half an hour!

I have acres of space for rent at my shop, give me a call!


----------



## SnoFarmer

Jaynen said:


> If anyone is looking for a RTV900 with a blower and plow let me know. Im putting mine up for sale. 460 hours. My neighbour is making a big deal about me firing it up at 3am.


Why are you really selling it?

Your going to cave in?
Let him call the cops.

I bet they don't ticket you.


----------



## Jaynen

SnoFarmer said:


> Why are you really selling it?
> 
> Your going to cave in?
> Let him call the cops.
> 
> I bet they don't ticket you.


Actually bi law has been pretty good. He was really easy going and seemed more annoyed with the person complaining.


----------



## DeVries

Mark Oomkes said:


> And.....


What happened to the Michigan weather thread?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I picked up the full buyers catelog while at the show and I cant believe all the stuff they sell. Really handy items like tie down brackets, trimmer racks, hitches, cameras and lights.


----------



## SHAWZER

Warmed up to - 8 c overnight ..........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> What happened to the Michigan weather thread?


Still there and we're still having weather.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I thought nerds downloaded this stuff rather than carry around a catalogue at a show...
http://www.buyersproducts.com/catalog/

But yeah, lots of interesting stuff.


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

Jaynen said:


> If anyone is looking for a RTV900 with a blower and plow let me know. Im putting mine up for sale. 460 hours. My neighbour is making a big deal about me firing it up at 3am.


It is a snow removal device... guess he calls when the city of kitchener comes by and plows the street. Those things cant be that loud at idle. Atleast you live in a older neighbourhood. If my neighbour closes his car door it vibrates my house! God i love slapped together houses!


----------



## SHAWZER

Mild temps for the next 2 weeks . The start of the end ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's cause I just restocked the salt shed...your welcome!


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> It's cause I just restocked the salt shed...your welcome!


My son and I just bought snowmobiles, I'm sure that helped too


----------



## SHAWZER

Got propane furnace fixed in my shop but my son bent 2 sections of rollup door so turned heat off . Door guy will enjoy plus 10 next week installing new door ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

Can you get liability insurance for kids..?


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha , maybe . He is paying half .


----------



## Hysert

I just had a new shop door installed a few months back. 12x10 insulated.. $1600... I thought was a good deal


----------



## SHAWZER

Mine is 10 x 10 insulated , 1200.00 installed . 100.00 for each window.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Ha Ha , maybe . He is paying half .


Sounds like my deductible...


----------



## Hysert

SHAWZER said:


> Mine is 10 x 10 insulated , 1200.00 installed . 100.00 for each window.


Nice... not sure how these guys are making much money for these prices??


----------



## SHAWZER

Ya , I was thinking closer to 2 grand , but was happy to hear his price .


----------



## Hysert

Anyone ever get free passes to the heavy equipment show??


----------



## greywynd

Hysert said:


> Anyone ever get free passes to the heavy equipment show??


I have in the past, but it's been a few years since I went. Usually a free pass code shows up somewhere.


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> It's cause I just restocked the salt shed...your welcome!


Looks like you are going to need some of that salt early tomorrow .........


----------



## Mr.Markus

TWN is calling for 24hr of it for me, we shall see.
Better put the chainsaw on and stock up the water for the house.


----------



## schrader

tomorrow looks messy and expensive for us all in guys, rest of the week looks crazy mild for January.


----------



## Hysert

Ice pellets just started up the escarpment... heading out shortly for a salt run! Fill those hoppers guys, maybe they will get this one right????


----------



## CGM Inc.

Anyone getting ice? Temperature is still hovering at 0.


----------



## DeVries

No freezing rain here just rain, some spots are icy but so far not that bad.


----------



## greywynd

Must be slow moving, nothing in Peterborough yet.


----------



## SHAWZER

Nothing here yet , pre-salted at 4am..........


----------



## CGM Inc.

Pre salted and just gave it another round. Couple mm of ice
in Mississauga


----------



## ff1221

Very little freezing rain here, pretty much rolled into full on rain now!


----------



## jonc41

Little bit of freezing rain here, started probably around 5 AM or just before, nothing like what they were calling for yet anyways though. Just salted a couple places but I don't think this storm is going to be what they said it would be.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Things were slick at 4am. Straight rain right now.


----------



## Triple L

Don't think I've salted soo much in reverse my entire life lol... man things were slick! Anyone buy salt from tnt in kitchener? How long are their loading times usually on an event like this?


----------



## Hysert

Well atleast the catch basins won't freeze!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> Don't think I've salted soo much in reverse my entire life lol... man things were slick! Anyone buy salt from tnt in kitchener? How long are their loading times usually on an event like this?


I thought you stocked your own salt...
Must be a different world here, I was out all day. I need a nap before it freezes again tonight.


----------



## schrader

Absolute mess here, poured rain all morning which left an inch of icy slush that wouldn't melt. Had to plow and scrape everything then salt again. The forecasters sure blew this one, they called for 5mm think we had like 25mm of rain here.


----------



## SHAWZER

Wow , a lot of salt being put down with this 2 day freezing rain - mist .


----------



## schrader

Lost count of how many card I almost slid into and ditches I almost went into crazy slick here


----------



## jonc41

Driveways are stupid slick everywhere here. Sliding around all over the place. glad I expanded a bit and bought a spreader this year... lots of business for it. Word of mouth spreads fast!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I think it finally stopped now. I used 5 times the salt I usually use for an event.$$$.
This is the first time in years maybe decades that I have seen the Town trucks chain up to get through the backroads.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Wow , a lot of salt being put down with this 2 day freezing rain - mist .


It was\is a weird storm\weather system, that's for sure.

Still can't believe how often we've salted for the amount of snow we've actually received. Seems like 3-4 apps for 2" of snow this year.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Annoying system. I dislike freezing rain.


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus said:


> I think it finally stopped now. I used 5 times the salt I usually use for an event.$$$.
> This is the first time in years maybe decades that I have seen the Town trucks chain up to get through the backroads.


The gravel road I'm on has a few nasty hills, it gets plowed with a grader, and only sanded by truck. There's often one, or more times a winter that they run chains on the grader too.

They didn't even sand us this round, just scraped it to gravel a couple times over the last couple days.


----------



## Mr.Markus

We are usually the same here...The graders groove the road, but the rain was just filling in the grooves yesterday so fast that they couldn't keep up. Couple that with the hills and bends and the the city folk that are moving out here that were all in the ditches and I think they were struggling. Who knows maybe they were down a grader or operator.
They sure can't move fast with the chains though.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I guess the weather blew out Exeters radar station...


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus said:


> We are usually the same here...The graders groove the road, but the rain was just filling in the grooves yesterday so fast that they couldn't keep up. Couple that with the hills and bends and the the city folk that are moving out here that were all in the ditches and I think they were struggling. Who knows maybe they were down a grader or operator.
> They sure can't move fast with the chains though.


The townships also suffer in big events for manpower due to hours of work, labour laws and the like.

Over the years many townships have reduced their needs for graders as they've improved roads from gravel to hard surface. Many have less graders and operators.

As far as tire chains go, the more aggressive the style of chain, generally the slower the travel speed. I've probably ran chains on something every winter for 30 years or more. Farm tractors, skidders, trucks, even argo's and atv's. I have them on my farm tractor right now.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> I think it finally stopped now. I used 5 times the salt I usually use for an event.$$$.
> This is the first time in years maybe decades that I have seen the Town trucks chain up to get through the backroads.


I had to go down the 5th line south of 24 yesterday. I was wishing I hadn't of, it was covered in ice. Slow and steady won the race though.


----------



## Mr.Markus

That was 3/4 of my day yesterday " I shouldn't be here, I shouldn't be here...!"


----------



## Hysert

I bet Feels good to get out of the truck after countless hrs of pound salt and finally having things undercontrol! You guys north got hammered!!! 

One of my customers here has a facility in milton and ask me today if they could sand it? Guess they had a incident


----------



## jonc41

Almost under control for me... still have a few random people calling... couple more to sand/salt in the AM tomorrow and I should be done... for now... calling for more freezing rain and mixed precipation possibly early next week again.


----------



## JD Dave

Hysert said:


> I bet Feels good to get out of the truck after countless hrs of pound salt and finally having things undercontrol! You guys north got hammered!!!
> 
> One of my customers here has a facility in milton and ask me today if they could sand it? Guess they had a incident


What ever happened with that place. Did someone on here get the contract?


----------



## Hysert

Not that I know of??? But.....


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 169928
> I guess the weather blew out Exeters radar station...


Pretty well on a weekly basis!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I cant believe how much salt we go thru on sidewalks. I think my sidewalk route does 3 yards a night. Thats the drop spreader on the tractor and the two guys in a truck. 
Im thinking walk behind drop spreader might help them. Anyone use the snow ex drop?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Anyone use the snow ex drop?


It's OK, works as well as the SaltMutt drop spreader.

I like the concept, but if you're using a pickemup truck, they are very bulky and next to impossible to lift in and oot with one person.


----------



## schrader

Ha ha too funny were Canadian we could lift it oot with one hand while holding our Timmies in the other.


----------



## EXR

Triple L said:


> Don't think I've salted soo much in reverse my entire life lol... man things were slick! Anyone buy salt from tnt in kitchener? How long are their loading times usually on an event like this?


Yup it was really bad. I had to reverse into sites as well or not getting in. I almost ditched the new ram on 97 heading out of cambridge going home. Main was salted but at city limit it was not. Not fun going sidewalks towards a ditch at 80km/hr. Bought from them years back but not recently.


----------



## Hysert

Think I'm asking the tooth fairy for my next loan! She's paying $5 a tooth now!!!


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I cant believe how much salt we go thru on sidewalks. I think my sidewalk route does 3 yards a night. Thats the drop spreader on the tractor and the two guys in a truck.
> Im thinking walk behind drop spreader might help them. Anyone use the snow ex drop?


I'd be happy they're getting enough down. Are they using pails now or how are doing it out of pickup?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I grow tired of this hovering at freezing with all this moisture in the air.


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha , when I get tired I don't hover , I just sit down . ........


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> I grow tired of this hovering at freezing with all this moisture in the air.


It's true, I actually had some freezing runoff north of the 401. I grow tired of site checks.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It was another full salt here, the fog froze on the lots just as the sun was coming up. Glad I was out.
Also had to clear the front door of the seniors apartments cause the metal roof shed its snow load, that's some pretty heavy shoveling for an old guy.


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus said:


> It was another full salt here, the fog froze on the lots just as the sun was coming up. Glad I was out.
> Also had to clear the front door of the seniors apartments cause the metal roof shed its snow load, that's some pretty heavy shoveling for an old guy.


Look at the bright side! You can skip the gym today:weightlifter:


----------



## DeVries

This weather is just depressing. I'd rather have cold and sun than this damp nasty weather.
Looks like things are changing for the first week of February.


----------



## Hysert

DeVries said:


> This weather is just depressing. I'd rather have cold and sun than this damp nasty weather.
> Looks like things are changing for the first week of February.


No kidding, grey and gloomy. gravel is lIke mud... sick of this too!!!

Couldn't figure out why texts to my wife are so slow? So I went to delete her texts and figured it out, 10000 messages are you serious!!! Needless to say it's working again....


----------



## CGM Inc.

EXR said:


> Yup it was really bad. I had to reverse into sites as well or not getting in. I almost ditched the new ram on 97 heading out of cambridge going home. Main was salted but at city limit it was not. Not fun going sidewalks towards a ditch at 80km/hr. Bought from them years back but not recently.


Hi Justin


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader said:


> Ha ha too funny were Canadian we could lift it oot with one hand while holding our Timmies in the other.


I tried drinking one the other day during a long bobcat commute in an H pattern machine. All was good then i Put the cup between my knees for a min, hit a bump, squashed it and wet my jeans worst the jds first day of kindergarden.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave said:


> I'd be happy they're getting enough down. Are they using pails now or how are doing it out of pickup?


We load two large salt bins in pickup. Plus bins on site. Snow blowers in back and pails yes. If its salt only they take a bunch of extra pails. Depending on snow they take either toro single stage or cub cadet3x


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I was thinking about putting an old fisher polycaster in a pickup. Then they could just 
Leave spinner off and fill and go. Problem is no room for snoe blowers. They fill up go out and return to yard half way thru to fill up again. Everything is 5 mins from yard.



MIDTOWNPC said:


> We load two large salt bins in pickup. Plus bins on site. Snow blowers in back and pails yes. If its salt only they take a bunch of extra pails. Depending on snow they take either toro single stage or cub cadet3x


----------



## Mr.Markus

Without the spinner You could get one of those cargo carriers that mount in the hitch, easy on easy off. Might fit in beside salter.


----------



## JD Dave

I'd have trouble changing the way I do things on sidewalks just to save salt. Sidewalks are high liability and I'd rather the extra insurance. The epoke is a nice drop salter though and will
Most likely save you some salt.


----------



## Hysert

Grey and gloomy day seven!


----------



## SHAWZER

No ice to salt , had enough of that for awhile .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Gloomy day equipment searches...


----------



## Hysert

That guard rail cutter is really cool!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I really liked that you could only fit 1 person in it...


----------



## Hysert

What we do on gloomy days..


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> I really liked that you could only fit 1 person in it...


But think of the baby sitting money you could make watching my kids, would probably make the payments on it.


----------



## schrader

Finally got salt and sand set up at the new house but now that the frost is coming out of the ground my side laneway is so soft and muddy I can't even drive on it. Arggh


----------



## SHAWZER

You still out in Nottawa ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> But think of the baby sitting money you could make watching my kids, would probably make the payments on it.


Do they have a cage for the back of it...?


----------



## schrader

Yes, Im near Osler ski Club but still have a Nottawa address.


----------



## SHAWZER

Closer to the mountain . You still in Simcoe or you now in Grey County ?


----------



## schrader

Still Simcoe my postal code didn't even change,thats how far I moved. Have 3.5 acres of land love country living


----------



## SHAWZER

Perfect !


----------



## Herm Witte

Hysert said:


> That guard rail cutter is really cool!!


Seems to me I saw that tool or very similar one in action in Switzerland last year. I thought the same thing.


----------



## chachi1984

anyone know where i can get my gearbox rebuild on my Hi way 8ft gas salter.


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like another week of rain , freezing rain mixed with snow . Wish Mother Nature would make up her mind .....


----------



## cet

schrader said:


> Still Simcoe my postal code didn't even change,thats how far I moved. Have 3.5 acres of land love country living


Nice, I'm hoping to build in the spring.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Looks like another week of rain , freezing rain mixed with snow . Wish Mother Nature would make up her mind .....


This weather is ridiculous..........can pretty much hear the trucks rusting.


----------



## Triple L

Mark Oomkes said:


> This weather is ridiculous..........can pretty much hear the trucks rusting.


I thought you were gonna say "hoping the dodge starts" since there is some moisture in the air


----------



## EXR

CGM Inc. said:


> Hi Justin


Hey hey


----------



## SHAWZER

Its nice , but its a weird feeling being this quiet in late January .....


----------



## schrader

Don't jinx it LE machine will kick in later this week


----------



## ff1221

Hysert said:


> Grey and gloomy day seven!


You should try living on the lakeshore, it's grey and gloomy from November until April!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

schrader said:


> Don't jinx it LE machine will kick in later this week


Hope so......I'd rather have LE than this carp.


----------



## Mr.Markus

As long as it's not freezing rain, I've had enough of that over the last couple seasons. My truck knows how to skate better than I do.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Dusting in Whitby. Treated surfaces are wet.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Laughing at Rick Mercer plowing the ice road....


----------



## schrader

That was funny, donuts on an ice road


----------



## Mr.Markus

" Im going to drive now..." - walks into plow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

http://watch.cbc.ca/rick-mercer-report/season-14/episode-12/38e815a-00ba1a2154d


----------



## SHAWZER

Easy boy chair , TV , wood stove , looking out the window at little rain-snow mix . Oh ya , and BEER ......


----------



## Hysert

Had a couple today doing my whimis training, sshhhh... lol.. First aid training next week!! Also printed off our EC December data, was kind of surprised to see 32cm of snow in our area???


----------



## schrader

Spent the last two days spreading 160 tonnes of gravel and digging drainage swails on the side lane trying to get rid of the water. We live on top of a hill no idea why we have so much water.


----------



## SHAWZER

Blue Mountain springs ??


----------



## schrader

starting to wonder


----------



## Hysert

Guys. Looking at a soil conditioner/harley rake!! Anyone ever use one? I have never and most ppl think there a get attachment!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have rented them in the past. I like them, they are great for making lawns. Always wanted to own one.


----------



## Hysert

Looking at a 80inch, can't rent anything over 72?? From what I've seen and heard once you get one it's a great attachment! Even regrading gravel from pots holes!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I was always taught that using any lawn leveling attachment it should be a min of 7' . It makes a great lawn that easy to maintain with a 72" mower. I have seen people use them on gravel drives and I was not impressed. Is it going on a skid or tractor?


----------



## Hysert

It's going on the SVL90.

Never thought to do this with one tho!

www.youtube.com/shared?ci=ANxfi6gA3So


----------



## greywynd

I've used them, work well, except if it's wet/sticky soil. 

If it's dry they can make a lot of dust!! Angling they will windrow stones/etc and make them easy to gather up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hysert said:


> It's going on the SVL90.
> 
> Never thought to do this with one tho!
> 
> www.youtube.com/shared?ci=ANxfi6gA3So


Not sure I would, either.


----------



## DeVries

The bobcat one is better than the Harley, have had both. The Harley has a chain to drive the drum that is a royal pita, needs a lot of maintenance. They get really expensive to repair when the bearings go especially on the bobcat unit. Make sure that if you get wire, string or whatever wrapped around the end of the drums you clean them asap. Will save you a few bucks in the long run.

I've tried to fill potholes with it before but its a lot of wear and tear on the drum and drive motor due to the surface being so hard to break up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> The bobcat one is better than the Harley, have had both. The Harley has a chain to drive the drum that is a royal pita, needs a lot of maintenance. They get really expensive to repair when the bearings go especially on the bobcat unit. Make sure that if you get wire, string or whatever wrapped around the end of the drums you clean them asap. Will save you a few bucks in the long run.
> 
> I've tried to fill potholes with it before but its a lot of wear and tear on the drum and drive motor due to the surface being so hard to break up.


Good point, I have a Harley and if I had to do it over I would go with the Bobcat model.


----------



## f150skidoo

I've used the bobcat version of the harley rake and it was awesome tool. With 2.5 days of work I turned 1 acre of forest into seed able soil. On the first day I pulled 200 10 foot spruce trees with the grapple bucket on the skid steer. then ran over the area with a chisel plow on a compact tractor to break up the hard soil and pull up the roots. Then lastly went over everything with the harley rake, about 5 times going in opposite directions and that attachment filled in the low spots and knocked off the high spots. It probably pulled up about 12 yards of rock and debris from the soil. The only bad thing .about it was I did it in the middle of last summer drought so the dust was unbelievably bad, I had to stop and blow out the skid steers radiator 5 times in the day


----------



## Hysert

Thanks guy!!! Was thinking the manual bobcat unit as well! And I'm thinking the full hydro angle etc electronics won't work on the orange pumpkin!


----------



## Hysert

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not sure I would, either.


It actually chewed that ice up pritty good


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-lawn-tree-ea...ch/1214605552?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Didn't know my trucks worked for another company


----------



## Hysert

You should charge him advertising for that... that's BS


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-lawn-tree-ea...ch/1214605552?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> Didn't know my trucks worked for another company


I didn't know your staff looked that good


----------



## dingybigfoot

Pristine PM ltd said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-lawn-tree-ea...ch/1214605552?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> Didn't know my trucks worked for another company


That's effed!


----------



## By-The-Lake

Pristine PM ltd said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-lawn-tree-ea...ch/1214605552?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> Didn't know my trucks worked for another company


You probably wouldn't be surprise what can happen but that is why GPS was created. But do I like your taste in gardening assistants.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Maybe someone will look up your company name and you'll get some fallout.
Little bit messy on the north end of Burlington, south end of Guelph. Dusting here tonight.


----------



## Triple L

Not enough snow to scrape the rust off the blades but yet guys are trying to wear in their cutting edges on their metal pless plows jon LOL glad I don't have to give my guys hours and waste fuel


----------



## ff1221

Triple L said:


> Not enough snow to scrape the rust off the blades but yet guys are trying to wear in their cutting edges on their metal pless plows jon LOL glad I don't have to give my guys hours and waste fuel


Did you guys actually get snow? Not a flake here!


----------



## GMC Driver

Hysert said:


> Guys. Looking at a soil conditioner/harley rake!! Anyone ever use one? I have never and most ppl think there a get attachment!!


I have one here for a skidsteer. Bought it over ten years ago. It was used alot the first 5 years, then it sat then next 5. Busted it out again this past season, and all the guys said "why have you been hiding this thing?"

Takes a skilled operator, or you create more work than you want to. Also, tough to work around sprinkler heads, so you want someone that is mindful of such objects. Only wish I had bought the hydraulic angle (may put a cylinder on it yet), and a bit wider. This one is 72", I think. It's a Harley - have had no issues at all with it.


----------



## SHAWZER

10 cm here , little less in town .


----------



## Hysert

GMC Driver said:


> I have one here for a skidsteer. Bought it over ten years ago. It was used alot the first 5 years, then it sat then next 5. Busted it out again this past season, and all the guys said "why have you been hiding this thing?"
> 
> Takes a skilled operator, or you create more work than you want to. Also, tough to work around sprinkler heads, so you want someone that is mindful of such objects. Only wish I had bought the hydraulic angle (may put a cylinder on it yet), and a bit wider. This one is 72", I think. It's a Harley - have had no issues at all with it.


Thanks Dave!! Was just at bobcat pricing a new one! I like the direct drive, they told me the 84 is over kill and have probably only sold a hand full over the last decade? And there full hydro angle etc won't work on the kubota so I priced a full manual!! At the end of the day I have no issue with getting off my @SS to angle it.. lol


----------



## DeVries

Nice to see you out there working hard pre salting Mike, or was it lunch you were getting 

Its fairly easy to hook up to your Kubota if your machine has the attachment control kit and you know a bit about wiring.


----------



## Hysert

Yes pretreating (making face) lmao... I have to stop pucks tonight and it's date night, so I thought I'd ease my stomach with the streamers on EC?? And you know how they get when you cansel on them!! Oh and no lunch there today, Ive been eating left over pennenkoeken today!! Ummmm. .....

I spoke to Berg and they have a 14pin harness I can wire in to run the angle function!! Eric is pricing me out a few different options now?? Thanks Pal!!!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Hysert said:


> Thanks Dave!! Was just at bobcat pricing a new one! I like the direct drive, they told me the 84 is over kill and have probably only sold a hand full over the last decade? And there full hydro angle etc won't work on the kubota so I priced a full manual!! At the end of the day I have no issue with getting off my @SS to angle it.. lol


We have a 72" Harley. Run it next to a 72 Bobcat a handful of times and I like the Bobcat better.

How big is your 'Bota? We've got ours on an S750 Bobcat and it's a good fit unless you need to angle it all the way. Doesn't completely cover the tire tracks angled.

I'll echo what was said above about taking a good operator. Not for a rookie or someone that's not good with eyeing grade. It'll quickly make the ground crew hate you.


----------



## Hysert

SVL90 which is 7 foot wide...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Hysert said:


> SVL90 which is 7 foot wide...


I can't imagine having a surface finishing attachment that's narrower than the machine I'm running it on, unless it's offset to one side.

I'd be getting the 84 if'n I were you.


----------



## Hysert

Nice to see things white again! We had flurries for that last 2 days just enough for a few salt runs to shake the rust off


----------



## schrader

Getting pounded with LE here looks like a long day


----------



## SHAWZER

Close to 30 cm here . Snow was not as fluffy as it looked .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its all over the place here, some plowing some just salt. 4 inches in 1 area and a dusting that the residual clears up in another. Pain in the butt checking the whole route.


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus said:


> Its all over the place here, some plowing some just salt. 4 inches in 1 area and a dusting that the residual clears up in another. Pain in the butt checking the whole route.


Just got back from your neck of the woods!! 5 mins down trafalgar was completely different then by Stewart's!! There's alot of big houses going up in Erin... wow


----------



## Mr.Markus

One of my customers is a Toronto real estate speculator, just about everything within commuting distance of the city is being affected by the TO real estate prices. There have always been big houses here, the new city people dont care about privacy though and build them along the highway now...lol.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Gotta smile a little this morning, most guys salted early sat morning because we got two cm's, which by Sunday had either melted to a cm, or disappeared completely. But if you had a shaded site, and didn't salt because the site wasn't open on the weekend, you were now hammering it this morning.... five times as much salt.... seems silly


----------



## Mr.Markus

Didn't even get dirty this morning. Drove around, had breakfast, sitting in a sunbeam in front of the fire.
I could get used to this...


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Didn't even get dirty this morning. Drove around, had breakfast, sitting in a sunbeam in front of the fire.
> I could get used to this...


What's sun?


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221 said:


> What's sun?


The big round thing that made an appearance this morning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ff1221 said:


> What's sun?


I think we had more sun in '13-'14 and '14-'15 than this season, but a lot more snow and cold.


----------



## SHAWZER

Lucky us , we got another 25 cm of fluffy snow .Sun just came out now .Thumbs Up


----------



## schrader

yup 15cm here now the sun is out melting it so it can freeze up tonight, off to spread some salt


----------



## Hysert

Was out installing a new sump line today!! We got about 1 inch of frost at best!!! Was good until around noon then it got muddy... atleast got them going till spring then back to make it purdy!!!


----------



## ff1221

I will admit the sun did make an appearance here, first time since well before Christmas but I'll take it!


----------



## HadiCoop

Pristine PM ltd said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-lawn-tree-ea...ch/1214605552?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> Didn't know my trucks worked for another company


People still do this??


----------



## HadiCoop

Mr.Markus said:


> One of my customers is a Toronto real estate speculator, just about everything within commuting distance of the city is being affected by the TO real estate prices. There have always been big houses here, the new city people dont care about privacy though and build them along the highway now...lol.


House prices are ridiculous everywhere right now. People will start handing in the keys if interest rates go up 2%


----------



## cet

HadiCoop said:


> House prices are ridiculous everywhere right now. People will start handing in the keys if interest rates go up 2%


Thanks to Mr. Trump they feel rates might go down.


----------



## Unraveller

HadiCoop said:


> House prices are ridiculous everywhere right now. People will start handing in the keys if interest rates go up 2%


That's not how it works in Canada btw. We can't hand in keys and walk away. That's one of the reasons we didn't get hit nearly as hard by the real estate crash.


----------



## HadiCoop

cet said:


> Thanks to Mr. Trump they feel rates might go down.


Really? Time to move north...


----------



## HadiCoop

Unraveller said:


> That's not how it works in Canada btw. We can't hand in keys and walk away. That's one of the reasons we didn't get hit nearly as hard by the real estate crash.


No, but people would probably have no choice but to sell their homes...


----------



## HadiCoop

They're saying to stay in your home and do renovations instead of (upgrading) moving into a new or bigger house..


----------



## cet

HadiCoop said:


> Really? Time to move north...


How far north, aren't you already north of the border?


HadiCoop said:


> Really? Time to move north...


----------



## HadiCoop

cet said:


> How far north, aren't you already north of the border?


Well ya...


----------



## Hysert

Another good inch last night, some sites residual held most off!! Oh and the sun is up and running today?? Time for last night's gold rush


----------



## dingybigfoot

About 4 cms lastnight and 2 rounds of salt. Some nice sunlight right now.


----------



## SHAWZER

Another late 15 cm , easy pushing .


----------



## HadiCoop

SHAWZER said:


> Another late 15 cm , easy pushing .


I think you got another 10-20 comin on Saturday..I'll be heading up your way tomorrow for some sledding!


----------



## schrader

Yup called for 2-4 cm got 15 thats pretty close right.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Streamer coming off of Huron again.


----------



## Hysert

looking around at machines, used prices are through the roof? Good for seller's!!! Just finish a complete service on the SVL every filter and fluid!! Kinda nice feeling to know everything is fresh again!! Still amazed the undercarriage is still tight 2000hrs!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just say it... For sale! Kubota SVL 2000hr Free fluid and filter change
Everything still Tight...! Not even broken in. Make Me an Offer...! New one on the way....


----------



## Hysert

Lmao... for you cheap!!! Only used for mulch


No seriously! There are ones online with the same hrs for 7-9k more then I payed m for mine 2 yrs ago


----------



## schrader

Squalls squalls and more squalls seems like there is no end would love an afternoon on the couch.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hysert said:


> Lmao... for you cheap!!! Only used for mulch
> 
> No seriously! There are ones online with the same hrs for 7-9k more then I payed m for mine 2 yrs ago


sounds like you getting an appreciation for depreciation. The ones online are the ones that havent sold. Lol
I have never traded anything in, it seems to always sell. Usually you just have to wait till you get a little nibble then they all start to come and its like fishing with dynamite. 
There are still some good deals across the border and out west if you have time to travel. Ive been thinking that 5500 might need to go for a long haul to get a trailer and bring home a skid steer or two. Tandem dual gooseneck dump with removable sides for hauling blown snow across the road? Cant decide.


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader said:


> Squalls squalls and more squalls seems like there is no end would love an afternoon on the couch.


No Squalls last night . Maybe you get some couch time today .......


----------



## ff1221

Picked up this sweet piece in North Bay yesterday! Those squalls that were hitting you Shrader went all the way over to highway 11, from Barrie to Huntsville we hit heavy snow and snow covered roads. Gravenhurst had about 25cm of snow and by the time we came back through there was another 15cm, pretty fluffy stuff though.


----------



## greywynd

ff1221 said:


> Picked up this sweet piece in North Bay yesterday! Those squalls that were hitting you Shrader went all the way over to highway 11, from Barrie to Huntsville we hit heavy snow and snow covered roads. Gravenhurst had about 25cm of snow and by the time we came back through there was another 15cm, pretty fluffy stuff though.
> View attachment 170369


Looks like a freightliner?

Can't see for the Chev blocking the view.


----------



## schrader

Thats just crazy
934905139980182


----------



## SHAWZER

Hey , Hard to believe , it quit snowing .


----------



## Mr.Markus

...you are clearly snowblind and delusional if you think karma is going to let you get away with that!


----------



## jonc41

Freezing rain and potential ice storm coming Tuesday though...


----------



## schrader

Tuesday looks like a mess can't believe haw much freezing rain we have had this year. Hope the salt supplies hold out.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Freezing rain is always difficult to manage. Don't like it one bit.


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader said:


> Tuesday looks like a mess can't believe haw much freezing rain we have had this year. Hope the salt supplies hold out.


I blame Shawzer....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I find this year we never really get to have the salt stick around as residual. Always seems that it rains and washes it away.

I have spread more then previous years but I also have more contracts. 

Be nice to push 30cms. Prob valentines day. Never fails.


----------



## SHAWZER

Man is it ever nice to heat up your socks , shirt and other things in front of the wood stove before heading out .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Heated floor in the bathroom works too, also a good excuse when my wife gets mad about my clothes on the floor.


----------



## Hysert

It's a nice day out there at the moment! Topped off the salt bins... calm before the storm I guess they say...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Kinda hoping it stays as snow for me, although I am getting quite good at skating I sweat a lot!


----------



## JD Dave

Yeah looks like a fun expensive day for us. The temps don't look like they will help us much.


----------



## ff1221

JD Dave said:


> Yeah looks like a fun expensive day for us. The temps don't look like they will help us much.


Looks like a particularly large amount of freezing rain forecasted for your area, especially around the evening commute.


----------



## Hysert

There saying it will start at 4/5am as snow then freezing/rain... we got a rainfall warning in affect... yeehaa


----------



## dingybigfoot

Timing is garbage. Gonna be slick.


----------



## DeVries

Timing is off, and it looks like no freezing rain for us either.
Long range looks to be warm, maybe winter will come in March?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Timing is off, and it looks like no freezing rain for us either.
> Long range looks to be warm, maybe winter will come in March?


You just had to say it, didn't you Al.


----------



## Hysert

DeVries said:


> Timing is off, and it looks like no freezing rain for us either.
> Long range looks to be warm, maybe winter will come in March?


Timing? I could have used a few more hrs of looking at my eye lids too...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I did a pre salt, it is supposed to start after the morning rush, gonna make for a difficult application. They are calling for it to continue as freezing rain into the evening for me. Hurry up and wait...


----------



## DeVries

I'm south in March, my luck I will leave and it will snow every day I'm gone lol


----------



## Hysert

DeVries said:


> I'm south in March, my luck I will leave and it will snow every day I'm gone lol


Shhhhh


----------



## dingybigfoot

Forecasters have been off.


----------



## CGM Inc.

dingybigfoot said:


> Timing is garbage. Gonna be slick.


You get anything your way? Still bone dry in the GTA.


----------



## CGM Inc.

JD Dave said:


> Yeah looks like a fun expensive day for us. The temps don't look like they will help us much.


Little we knew yesterday...


----------



## dingybigfoot

CGM Inc. said:


> You get anything your way? Still bone dry in the GTA.


Bone dry in Scarborough.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Still dry here too, afraid to have a nap though.


----------



## schrader

Its coming temps actually dropped here since dawn, that can't be good.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

-6 closer to peterborough
-3 here in cobourg. Nothing...
I presalted but Im still learning how to know when to hold em and when to fold em.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The towns are hurrying up and waiting too. I have passed a lot of trucks sitting with loads on roads that are presalted. I just went to a meeting near Uxbridge and there was two highway rigs parked on the shoulder loaded and idling at 10:30. Same ones still there at 1150. Lol

Aurora /Newmarket have patches of freezing drizzle. And that is your windshield report brought to you by R.G. Peel lol


----------



## Hysert

Umbrellas required!!! Nothing freezing only ducks qwacking


----------



## dingybigfoot

City trucks are idling in Markham.


----------



## dingybigfoot

City is salting the 404.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Windshield says rain.


----------



## redclifford

Were suppose to hit +9 by 11pm tn


----------



## DeVries

I gotta see that. In the last hour its dropped a degree. Trees and signs have ice on them now. Asphalt is still fine, but for how long.
Would like to salt but with the amount of rain coming down it be a waste.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I would be happy if that was it, no nap, a second app, maybe one more lap.


----------



## dingybigfoot

We've hit everything twice.


----------



## schrader

Rain just washing it away here pavement is iffy interlocking walkways are the usual ice rink. Not sure when the temps are supposed to go up staring to wonder if thats going to happen.


----------



## jonc41

If you look at hourly on weather network it shows it's getting up to plus 3, but on 36 hours it shows -2 overnight


----------



## dingybigfoot

Pouring rain now..and still pounding.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Last lap, then off to bed, clean it up overnight. Its freezing solid here now, just trying to keep it from bonding. F rain sucks...


----------



## cet

schrader said:


> Rain just washing it away here pavement is iffy interlocking walkways are the usual ice rink. Not sure when the temps are supposed to go up staring to wonder if thats going to happen.


I doubt they go up enough to melt anything without help, being dark sure hurts.
It never warms up as much as they think.


----------



## Hysert

We have been at 0/1 degree all day, the temp just went up 4 degrees in 1.5hr??? And back to 0 by tmr am???? nothing froze near the lake yet? Up the hill got ice but Pavement held?? The wind will help us for a overnight run! Not sure the wind will help you guys north?? Rain has nearly stopped... Be safe


----------



## SHAWZER

Time for another drive . Temperature dropping like a rock . See how much the wind dried things up...........


----------



## dingybigfoot

Just finished up. 4 rounds of salt later. Finally seeing some dry pavement. Things are drying up and the temps are helping. I'm off to bed.


----------



## redclifford

We never received any ice yesterday, +11 @ 11pm last night n +3 right now. Suppose to get to zero by 9am this morning , wind almost sucked up every puddle


----------



## Hysert

redclifford said:


> We never received any ice yesterday, +11 @ 11pm last night n +3 right now. Suppose to get to zero by 9am this morning , wind almost sucked up every puddle


Strange day/night that was forsure! I almost replaced the battery in my thermometer last night when it said 9 degrees... by 8pm all the ice on the trees up the escarpment was gone.... it colder thismornjng then all day yesterday?? Atleast the truck got a free bath... how are you guys north making out???


----------



## dingybigfoot

Downspouts on interlock rock!


----------



## SHAWZER

Only went up to plus 2 here for a short time , - 4 now . Still slippery on back roads , Grader with scarifier just went by my place . Lightly snowing now . Never know what you are going to get here .....


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Only went up to plus 2 here for a short time , - 4 now . Still slippery on back roads , Grader with scarifier just went by my place . Lightly snowing now . Never know what you are going to get here .....


That's twice today I thought of Forest Gump...I found a box of Xmas Chocolates behind my seat this morning looking for my code reader.


----------



## Mr.Markus

dingybigfoot said:


> Downspouts on interlock rock!


LOL They are worse when they empty at the top of a sloped parking lot.


----------



## schrader

Really surprised the school buses were running today roads are slick.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Had to plow the ice off some sites this morning, but otherwise it was pretty good. 3commercial salt runs yesterday, 1 this morning, and 1 residential full salt. There are still some guys struggling to get their sites black. I dunno what I do different...


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader said:


> Really surprised the school buses were running today roads are slick.


Im surprised we haven't heard from JD Caledon cancelled their school buses...


----------



## schrader

The poly spinner on my Western Stirker split in half last night, not much good when you can only salt an 12" wide swath. The back up salter was worth it money today.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Mr.Markus said:


> LOL They are worse when they empty at the top of a sloped parking lot.


Lol..forget that stuff!


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader said:


> The poly spinner on my Western Stirker split in half last night, not much good when you can only salt an 12" wide swath. The back up salter was worth it money today.


This is a new striker?



dingybigfoot said:


> Lol..forget that stuff!


On 2 parking lots I do it's a good place to put the chunks from the top screen during F rain events otherwise there are ice streaks all the way down the parking lot from top to bottom.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Thanks for that tip.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> Im surprised we haven't heard from JD Caledon cancelled their school buses...


My wife drove the kids to school. She couldn't handle two days in a row with them home.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave said:


> My wife drove the kids to school. She couldn't handle two days in a row with them home.


How often does she drive you to "school"?


----------



## Mr.Markus

You should talk her into getting her B lisence to make some extra cash...


----------



## JD Dave

Mark Oomkes said:


> How often does she drive you to "school"?


She'd like to. Apparently I'm grumpy after a big ice storm.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Lol...I sleep in the spare room after big storms due to being grumpy.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> She'd like to. Apparently I'm grumpy after a big ice storm.


I am doing an employee review today to see how I can improve performance/attitude during ice storms.
#1 Recommendation: Don't hit a skunk on the highway,
#2 Ignore Joe at the car wash when trying to wash the smell off your truck when he says "don't do that here."


----------



## Mark Oomkes

dingybigfoot said:


> Lol...I sleep in the spare room after big storms due to being grumpy.


My wife sleeps in the extra room after big storms due to me being grumpy.


----------



## Hysert

Mark Oomkes said:


> My wife sleeps in the extra room after big storms due to me being grumpy.


Mine prefers the couch... I perfer her there too... lol


----------



## JD Dave

Mark Oomkes said:


> My wife sleeps in the extra room after big storms due to me being grumpy.


That's where mine sleeps also. Lol


----------



## dingybigfoot

Lool..too funny!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> My wife sleeps in the extra room after big storms due to me being grumpy.


Mine just prays for no big storms. So far her prayers have been answered.


----------



## JD Dave

John_DeereGreen said:


> Mine just prays for no big storms. So far her prayers have been answered.


Can you have her say a little prayer for me.


----------



## SHAWZER

Cold -13 , few flurries earlier , nice to see the sunshine now .


----------



## schrader

-16 here I think thats the coldest morning of the year so far


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nice sunny day for sanding private weekend drives.
Something about sanding long icey drives in cold weather when it's not raining that is very satisfying..


----------



## John_DeereGreen

JD Dave said:


> Can you have her say a little prayer for me.


I'll have that request added to the list.

Long as it's not ice I don't get very grumpy.


----------



## schrader

Just getting pounded right now 2+ inches an hour


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It's a nasty streamer, Uxbridge has a foot of snow, and messed up Oshawa decently.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Beautiful sun here, had a nice breakfast. They're playing CP24 and I'm like "WTF is happening in Toronto!!" LOL
Thought it was file footage..


----------



## dingybigfoot

About 10 cms down in Whitby.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Alberta clipper coming this afternoon for the rush so I won't laugh too hard at you guys...


----------



## SHAWZER

20 - 25 cm here , just stopped now . Looks like a lot more on its way this afternoon .


----------



## By-The-Lake

dingybigfoot said:


> About 10 cms down in Whitby.


Not too bad in Oak Ridges. About 1cm. WN forecast for the afternoon got downgraded from 5cm to 2-4cm so thats good. I think I will salt now I won't have to worry until the extra 5cm comes in the evening.


----------



## Hysert

By the look of it on intellicast it's moving quick??


----------



## DeVries

Yes a quick one for sure. Looking at cameras in Sarnia Windsor doesn't look like they got much


----------



## Triple L

1/2 cm in kw


----------



## Hysert

That was a decent little burst, We ended up holding most pavement off, parking spots are about all that's left.. I sent the 2 tractors on site to clean the gravel areas up, shake the rust off and give the guys a few hrs!! What the heck...


----------



## Mr.Markus

It was a full push here and with the forecasted temps the lightest of salt.
About 3 inches total.
Weekend properties are in full swing...holds me up a little.


----------



## DanByTheSea

Sainte-Anne-Des-Monts Quebec Canada (on the Gaspe peninsula)
We had a couple of inches, but it got windy and turnefg it into some mild drifting and many bare spots... Got to do some plowing with my hot water snowplow.
And yes, this plow made most of those mounds...


----------



## Mr.Markus

The pump works on hot water...???


----------



## f150skidoo

Looks like another 5-10 for tomorrow.


----------



## DanByTheSea

lol not quite, it is actually an electric winch that lifts the plow... the plow was a hot water tank a couple of weeks ago and I just built this in my backyard (out in the cold, can't weld in the barn)


----------



## DanByTheSea

Mr.Markus said:


> The pump works on hot water...???


lol not quite, it is actually an electric winch that lifts the plow... the plow was a hot water tank a couple of weeks ago and I just built this in my backyard (out in the cold, can't weld in the barn)


----------



## DanByTheSea

Mr.Markus said:


> The pump works on hot water...???


no the tank is made from a 60 gallon hot water heater


----------



## Mr.Markus

DanByTheSea said:


> no the tank is made from a 60 gallon hot water heater


Was it gas or electric...?!


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Was it gas or electric...?!


More important, how many gallons was it?


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> More important, how many gallons was it?


Probably...


----------



## DanByTheSea

cet said:


> More important, how many gallons was it?


electric 60 gallon and no, I did not cut it in half, but rather took just what would make the snow roll above the snow I was pushing and not into the snow I was pushing... in other words, I eyeballed what I though looked good and marked it... the curve is 27 " I believe... I had a 10" (apx) strip left over when I did my cuts, then I mated the 2 pieces along my 92" angle iron (picked up for $35), and let the cap extend past the base on either side, so I am actually at 8 feet 5 inches and a couple of hairs (our max. here is 8.5' or you need permits 
best way to explain it is to get you to watch the build...
or read the description from one of the build videos... too long to write over again


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Uh, am I wrong to think this won't be as bad as they say?


----------



## schrader

I'm more concerned about the LE in behind the storm that's what will screw us.


----------



## Unraveller

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Uh, am I wrong to think this won't be as bad as they say?


In Kitchener area, it's worse than they said.

Forecast was between 1-3cm or 5cm total, depending on the source.

We've got 3-5cm down already, and its got 12 hours left...

Updated forecasts are 7-12 Cm now.


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Uh, am I wrong to think this won't be as bad as they say?


Snowing hard in Newmarket now. I hope you locked the salt shed


----------



## dingybigfoot

Snowing hard in Scarborough.


----------



## redclifford

Raining hard here, what a mess after the freezing rain/snow/ice pellets/hail this morning


----------



## f150skidoo

Here in Caledon we already have 3" down.


----------



## SHAWZER

Plus 3 , still lightly snowing , starting to melt . Beer is really cold ........Thumbs Up


----------



## Hysert

What a mix of crap we got!!! 3rd round of the 24/7s have touched the the other places yet!! Hope everyone is have fun??


----------



## Mr.Markus

12 hrs and 17cm so far, weeee, shouldn't of gone out for dinner last night.


----------



## schrader

Can't believe my luck this year, brand new 6120r went down today. Long story short they think an injector is leaking fuel into the oil and filled the crankcase with fuel so its down for a while. Thank god I have a great dealer who loaned me a tractor and my plow dealer who loaned me a 10' straight blade I'm still rolling. Cant say enough about Huron Tractor there service is top notch.


----------



## SHAWZER

Very frustrating when anything breaks down , even more when new . Hope they get it figured out and treat you right . Good luck .


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Well this is fun


----------



## Hysert

16 hrs later.... tractors are still pushing the concrete off? Having a small nap and back out to salt as the freeze up is on its way... tmr is salt duty! Bins are nearly empty and I have a load coming, only got about 3 yds left.. lol.. thought I might have to go pay $145/yrd from HBS for a min!!!


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Well this is fun


So was it as bad as they said? Did you jinx yourself?


----------



## JD Dave

cet said:


> So was it as bad as they said? Did you jinx yourself?


Oh it was worse. Then a flash freeze to top it off.


----------



## cet

JD Dave said:


> Oh it was worse. Then a flash freeze to top it off.


It hasn't stopped here and the wind is crazy.
Wouldn't want to be doing sidewalks


----------



## dingybigfoot

Sleep? What sleep?


----------



## ff1221

3-4 cm here, snow quit by 5, had everything scraped off just in time for it to freeze up.


----------



## GMC Driver

Feezing Rain, salt, repeat.

Do that 3x then flash freeze.

Already had a truck in line at the pile at 6am. They're lined up a bit, might only get a couple loads out.

Next week looks balmy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

schrader said:


> Can't believe my luck this year, brand new 6120r went down today. Long story short they think an injector is leaking fuel into the oil and filled the crankcase with fuel so its down for a while. Thank god I have a great dealer who loaned me a tractor and my plow dealer who loaned me a 10' straight blade I'm still rolling. Cant say enough about Huron Tractor there service is top notch.


And that's why I don't just shop price when purchasing. Good for them...and you.


----------



## Hysert

I have a feeling my delivery is gonna be late!!!


----------



## DeVries

I'm seeing those piles in Hamilton dwindle quick. For a winter with little snow we sure have gone thru a lot of salt.


----------



## Hysert

Driver said there was line up to get loaded.. said he had 6 other loads for the day!!! this load came out of thorld! Seems to have more rock in it this time!!! Think the stock piles will all get a good dent in them after the last few weeks


----------



## GMC Driver

Hysert said:


> this load came out of thorld!


Hey man - get your own pile!!


----------



## Hysert

Sorry Dave!!!*trucewhiteflag*


----------



## JD Dave

Cargill called me today and cut my quota back on salt 250 ton, so things must be tightening a little.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

JD Dave said:


> Cargill called me today and cut my quota back on salt 250 ton, so things must be tightening a little.


What do you use in an average winter?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave said:


> Cargill called me today and cut my quota back on salt 250 ton, so things must be tightening a little.


Defcon mentioned to me a couple weeks ago that their pile in Detoilet was almost gone.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Defcon mentioned to me a couple weeks ago that their pile in Detoilet was almost gone.


Well if the states and municipalities wouldn't use (read:waste) half or more of what they spread it wouldn't be nearly as bad as it is.


----------



## ff1221

There were no boats sitting at the mine yesterday when I was in Goderich. I would have assumed with such low ice cover the shipping lanes would still be open and there would have been ships in. Shouldn't be any lay offs at the mine this year!


----------



## redclifford

They just started on the big pile in Thorold , still have a ton of salt left up there. Last ice storm we had the trucks were waiting almost two hours , we lost out on two loads a day - glad I wasn't paying hourly for the trucks


----------



## DeVries

Looks like the boys in Ottawa are getting their share of the snow now, 40cms since Saturday.


----------



## cet

redclifford said:


> They just started on the big pile in Thorold , still have a ton of salt left up there. Last ice storm we had the trucks were waiting almost two hours , we lost out on two loads a day - glad I wasn't paying hourly for the trucks


Hope they have more than a ton LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nice muddy day to blow back banks and open up emergency exits.
I have my 4th load of salt coming tomorrow, that will match my record for my little operation.
Kinda hoping I don't need it but sleep better when I'm not running low. (Might get 3 hrs a night now)


----------



## dingybigfoot

Did some bobcat work today. It's been years. Was a little rusty


----------



## schrader

Did a little grading on the driveway and managed to cut my phone line that was buried 2" deep, now I get to sit around and wait for Bell to fix it. Looks like the LE is going to kick in one more time before the thaw.


----------



## Hysert

Another streamer for the am possibly? Got so much salt on the lots from the last two overnight freeze ups that should help out!!


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader said:


> Did a little grading on the driveway and managed to cut my phone line that was buried 2" deep, now I get to sit around and wait for Bell to fix it. Looks like the LE is going to kick in one more time before the thaw.


If it is a small 2 or 4 wire line they should be color coded . Just splice them and tape them up for now .


----------



## Hysert

Fiber has always been my fear!!! Even with locates bell and cogeco never locate unless it's a main!!! And yes 2 inches is a deep one schrader!! Lol... any news on your new deere


----------



## schrader

We need to run a temp wire anyways as it will be dug up when we build the garage in the spring. No news on the Deere yet going to follow up tomorrow


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> If it is a small 2 or 4 wire line they should be color coded . Just splice them and tape them up for now .


When it's me I can never find both ends...
Logically it should run from house to box....Logically!!! Lol..


----------



## BC Handyman

Hope you all doing good, I just starting to see the light after our record breaking storms, still working on clearing roofs as a bunch of places have collapsed here. Stay warm and safe.


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN is saying Freezing fog right now ...... Whatever that is ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

BC Handyman said:


> Hope you all doing good, I just starting to see the light after our record breaking storms, still working on clearing roofs as a bunch of places have collapsed here. Stay warm and safe.


Stop driving on them with the bobcat...


----------



## Hysert

3am salt run, I started to think I was nuts, then as I pull in the driveway a 1inch fluff monster passed thru... kinda nice watching a snow fall...


----------



## schrader

Full push here real wet spring like snow, come on spring.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My load of salt came from Goderich this morning, driver said its a different world up there completely, snowing and blowing.
Snow squall warnings must have followed him cause there was nothing in my forecast now there is...


----------



## dingybigfoot

Anybody know of a good app or software for the drivers logging their plowing/salting? Paper is getting old. I hear Evernote is good. I want to try a few and make a decision with one.


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> My load of salt came from Goderich this morning, driver said its a different world up there completely, snowing and blowing.
> Snow squall warnings must have followed him cause there was nothing in my forecast now there is...


 Ha Ha , You need some snow to use a bit of your salt on .....


----------



## Hysert

I think I getting a new SI swim suit calender!!!


----------



## DanByTheSea

Sainte-Anne-Des-Monts Quebec, on the Northern shores of the Gaspe peninsula. snowing now - red alert is for 30 to 70 cm + today, with winds coming from the sea, should be interesting...


----------



## DeVries

That plow you have going to be able to push that kind of snow?

70cm's yikes that's a lot of snow. Some of the developments we look after would have absolutely no room for that kind of snow.


----------



## DanByTheSea

DeVries said:


> That plow you have going to be able to push that kind of snow?
> 
> 70cm's yikes that's a lot of snow. Some of the developments we look after would have absolutely no room for that kind of snow.


I have already gone out once, and plan on at least two more outings today. The yard is getting smaller, but still have about an acre that I am plowing , stacking at the property lines, has become stacking in the yard (over 6 feet high mounds), I also started taking the roadside snow, across the road and down to the beach...
The plow is all good, actually really surprising at how much it will bust up and just not care... when the piles get big, I stick it into 4 low and just roll into it... over distance it is a really sloppy plow, but if I make runs of 100 feet or less, I get a much cleaner job... then I re-position and take away the string of piles. then work my way to another section of the yard.
You have to remember that the fame is all steel (except for the galvanized pipes that connect it all together lol) and having an arm at each end really does make it good and strong.
The base of the plow is a doubled-up 3"X3" angle iron and the plow face is actually 1/8" thick, with end caps at almost 1/4" of thickness... This is much heavier than it looks...
I need to add a flap on top, the 27" that I used for the face of the plow is just not high enough, with it being up off the ground I am still under 30 inches that overfills pretty fast, even at 8 and a half feet wide...

the Triton engine with its COP is giving me a lot more issues than the plow... As soon as it is hot enough and you ask for power, it misfires all over the place... so with big piles or for stacking, I put it in low... will look at the truck when it is warmer. Most of my plowing is done at just above idle speed


----------



## DanByTheSea

Start this one at about the 1:00 mark, you will see what I mean about overflowing...
But no rattles of anything getting loose on the plow...


----------



## DanByTheSea

just came in for a break, about 3 hours... my mom's and here. Plow is doing great, the 5.4 triton is a pin, but the plow is amazing...
Still snowing and I will be going out again later tonight and again in the morning...lot of snow getting moved.


----------



## DanByTheSea

DeVries said:


> That plow you have going to be able to push that kind of snow?
> 
> 70cm's yikes that's a lot of snow. Some of the developments we look after would have absolutely no room for that kind of snow.


It is doing Great, went out 3 times today and it is still snowing, I was seeing average of 4" to 6" in all three outings, still snowing and will be plowing again in the morning... had a break-down (winch cable), got it changed in about 10 minutes, did my place and helped out up at my mom's.. total plowing time is about 8 hours today, and moved tons and tons of snow, also used it as a loader and re-stacked my uncles snow (up at my mom's) and gave him more room to operate.
I was making runs of about 100 feet and then making a line of about 100 feet long, then go the other way and pretend to be a loader, take away the mounds and stack them up along the property line... we have walls of snow over 6 feet that are over 105 feet long and pretty deep, also other storage areas all over lol...

I am truly amazed and highly recommend this set-up to any land owner that wants to clear the snow on their own property...
An it is cheaper than a snow-blower lmao


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like no snowplowing around here for at least a week or more . Maybe the Groundhog will be right .......


----------



## Hysert

Your gonna jinkx yourself talking like that pal...


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha Ha , I always believe what TWN calls for.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Looks like no snowplowing around here for at least a week or more . Maybe the Groundhog will be right .......


It only really works if Jon chimes in or you make plans to do something...



Pristine PM ltd said:


> Uh, am I wrong to think this won't be as bad as they say?


----------



## Hysert

Good morning says coco and the raccoon


----------



## ff1221

Streamer dropped 15cm of fluff here yesterday but it's all cleaned up in time for spring!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ha, I will stay silent then!!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

decided to test out the blower on the tractor.
wow. its just walks thru piles. Havent tried loading a truck yet.

Picked up a newer sidewalk machine and a white dodge for sidewalk crew.

Got the deck done on my salt truck. No real rush but the f550 is sold.
Took a deposit. Let it go for $36500


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Ha, I will stay silent then!!!


That's what keeps us out of court...



MIDTOWNPC said:


> decided to test out the blower on the tractor.
> wow. its just walks thru piles. Havent tried loading a truck yet.
> 
> Picked up a newer sidewalk machine and a white dodge for sidewalk crew.
> 
> Got the deck done on my salt truck. No real rush but the f550 is sold.
> Took a deposit. Let it go for $36500


Stuffs looks great Dean, my blower isn't near as powerful as that one but I prefer using it to blow back piles over using the backhoe where I can. Just be careful around chainlink fences. If you blow onto fences the thaw will droop them and your spring cleanup bill will suck.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have a condo site where there are 6 road ways that dead end. 
We push to the dead end and pile onto the grass but over time the piles get large and fill into the road way. Usually we request loader work and they go ahead and have us stack it or push it farther. This year they said they are not paying. Then a few residents complained and one I guess called the fire department. They fire department has deemed these roadways, FIRELANES and now no snow is to be in them at all. Well my push plan and drawing clearly shows where we are to push the snow and how it was accepted in the contract. Now if we cant push there we have to push snow 400 ft to a clearing. Im still working on my price...
Loader work would have been $170 and probably only done twice a year.
Customer is always right?


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I have a condo site where there are 6 road ways that dead end.
> We push to the dead end and pile onto the grass but over time the piles get large and fill into the road way. Usually we request loader work and they go ahead and have us stack it or push it farther. This year they said they are not paying. Then a few residents complained and one I guess called the fire department. They fire department has deemed these roadways, FIRELANES and now no snow is to be in them at all. Well my push plan and drawing clearly shows where we are to push the snow and how it was accepted in the contract. Now if we cant push there we have to push snow 400 ft to a clearing. Im still working on my price...
> Loader work would have been $170 and probably only done twice a year.
> Customer is always right?


All over $300 LOL...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> All over $300 LOL...


and I think its 28 residents so now we have a war onsite as to who called the fire dept.

I pulled a Cet when they asked me to push it all to the end lot.
"can you just tell me what page of the contract it says this, I can't seem to find it"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> and I think its 28 residents so now we have a war onsite as to who called the fire dept.
> 
> I pulled a Cet when they asked me to push it all to the end lot.
> "can you just tell me what page of the contract it says this, I can't seem to find it"


Who's the DA that didn't want to spend the money? That's who they should be upset with.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

that is who they are upset with but some also think well if the fire department says so just tell the plow guy not to plow it there. No one thinks it would cost more money or take longer to just push it over there.

They have a meeting on tuesday. I think I will bring a snickers


----------



## Mr.Markus

Do you do drives and walkways there as well?


----------



## DanByTheSea

This was my third time plowing this yard in the same day, and I plowed it again today (until my winch broke). Plow is doing a great job and is operating much better than any of my hopes and expectations for it...
Pass it along and let people know that you too can solve your snow issue for almost no money... This cost me less than half of the price of the cheapest tiny snowblower and is also good for the environment, by re-purposing unwanted materials, you too can do your part and save tons of money doing it...
Even if I include the price of all the tools used in this build, it is still cheaper than the cheapest of homeowner grade snowplows (un-installed)...
So Share and share some more... 
People need to see what this thing can do and make their own









Today's weather was calm with sunny breaks, single digits in the minus 'C


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Do you do drives and walkways there as well?


Yes. 
Drives walks roads and visitor spots. 
Then all grass and summer work.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I think I will bring a snickers


Laughing out loud! Good luck


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I pulled a Cet when they asked me to push it all to the end lot.
> "can you just tell me what page of the contract it says this, I can't seem to find it"


Good luck with it Dean - I feel for you. Got to love condo boards and HRAs, always seems like some retired teacher is president and "the contractor will just have to do what he's told".

My apologies to any teachers...

I had my first complaint email this week from an condo: "Why is the contractor not plowing the snow? What are we paying for? My driveway is slippery." Read your contract - plow at 5cm, not at 1 cm. We salt internal roads, not driveways. You pay for the service we provide when it does snow, and reccomend multi-years for this reason (remember the 1st 2 years of the 5 year contract when it snowed 40+ times/season? Did I write an email then?). I don'thave a dial or switch on my office allows me to dictate the amount of snow any given customer will recieve in a season, despite what you may think.

Oh, and by the way - see those 3 new tractors, and 2 trucks, and the staff of 10, and the salt, and the $5 Mill liability policy? Those are paid for whether it snows or not.

I need a Snickers.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have an apartment complex that I have done for 18+ years, both grass and snow. Everytime they want an extra done it has to be an estimate in writing with all the documentation ($5 mil lia, WC, References, ) The board members and manager meet once a month and invariably a board member ends up doing the work without so much as a thank you for your quote, without any insurance or clue what they're doing. About 3 years ago I started charging them for estimates...still haven't landed an extra. Mow,blow,snow,go!


----------



## schrader

Should try being in my shoes we live in the snow belt but most of my clients are from the city. Trying to maintain our properties to the same standards as a property in the city is impossible and some people just don't understand. I try to blow off the stupid complaints and not let it get to you but it's not always easy when your the one out busting your but to make things look good. 

Crazy weather today feels more like summer than spring enjoy everyone


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader said:


> Should try being in my shoes we live in the snow belt but most of my clients are from the city. Trying to maintain our properties to the same standards as a property in the city is impossible and some people just don't understand. I try to blow off the stupid complaints and not let it get to you but it's not always easy when your the one out busting your but to make things look good.
> 
> Crazy weather today feels more like summer than spring enjoy everyone


none of them are very patient anymore, I literally have had people who told me I was too expensive buy equipment to do it themselves, call me from their gate on a Friday night upset that I can't be there within the hour. "What kind of service is that? You'll never make it in this business!"


----------



## Hysert

One of our 3 retirement homes is pervisit salting, I got the email to slow down on salt?? Apparently the new ED is trying to show his colours to corporate to cut costs!! And the maintenance manager I deal with has been struggling to get things fixed as the ED won't approve his P.Os on regular building maintenance??? Meanwhile the pour old folks are still paying 3k + a month to live there!!! Gotta love the corporate world!! Seems behind closed doors it's all about filling the share holders pockets with there giant bonuses!!!


----------



## Hysert

Here's another funny one from this week... customer calls me that they had a health and safety walk around and for I didn't salt the shipping area!!! I went down and was brought out to the location, the JHSC lady (who never leaves the office and called me) asked why I didn't service the area? I said I did and asked if she had checked the cameras? "No I didnt"... here's the problem!!! The area that's in discussion has a new expansion being added to the building, the guys putting the foundation in have had a trash pump running for 2 weeks pumping water over the concrete landing pad at the shipping area!! I asked her when we were standing there if she was aware of this situation, she immediately apologies for the complaint and summons the construction company's foreman!!! I told her I've been pounding the salt to this area 3-5times a day depending on the sun!!! When I showed up yesterday the trash pump had 400 feet of new layflat running to the ditch....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Maybe Ill take a bag of snack size snickers and ill drive the 6430 with blade and blower to the meeting. 

Last week we got told you cant run a snow blower untill 7am.


----------



## Mr.Markus

What is the PS coupon code for snickers...


----------



## GMC Driver

A wise man once told me "You need to know when to fire a customer."

I got the "You'll never make it" speech 3 weeks ago. This was after I asked to be paid for work completed in September. Turns out that they had an issue because I showed up 4 days late to start the job. Meanwhile (and I should have known better) the work was all co-ordinated through the neighbour, as we were doing the bulk of the work for them. The neighbour claimed he had cleared the extra work on their property, and they were willing to pay for it. I had let the neighbour know we were a few days behind schedule - guess he never passed the message on. Apparently 4 days late allows them to wait 4 months to pay their $350 bill.

It's about snack time again...


----------



## Hysert

I hate condos corps!! not worth the time, money or aggravation IMO.. too much nit picking BS!!! Goodluck Dean!! Hope you can show them our side of the story!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Good luck with it Dean - I feel for you. Got to love condo boards and HRAs, always seems like some retired teacher is president and "the contractor will just have to do what he's told".
> 
> My apologies to any teachers...
> 
> I had my first complaint email this week from an condo: "Why is the contractor not plowing the snow? What are we paying for? My driveway is slippery." Read your contract - plow at 5cm, not at 1 cm. We salt internal roads, not driveways. You pay for the service we provide when it does snow, and reccomend multi-years for this reason (remember the 1st 2 years of the 5 year contract when it snowed 40+ times/season? Did I write an email then?). I don'thave a dial or switch on my office allows me to dictate the amount of snow any given customer will recieve in a season, despite what you may think.
> 
> Oh, and by the way - see those 3 new tractors, and 2 trucks, and the staff of 10, and the salt, and the $5 Mill liability policy? Those are paid for whether it snows or not.
> 
> I need a Snickers.


You're starting to sound like me, Dave.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

If the fire dept had their way with a few of these condos I would actually be well off because I compete in a world of pickups and there are only one or two that have a skid steer. Ill bring my gold cross pen perhaps Ill ink a golden deal. 

I let the f550 go for $36500. Should be gone next week. It was a good salt truck.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I cant handle teachers and their thinking.
I was a handfull with teachers in school.
There was a time I asked why we had to present our book report in a duo tang binder that could only be purchased at grandandtoy in the mall which were both held by the teachers union pension? Would it be possible to just make a cash contribution and save the trip? I have soccer after class.
Or my highscool computer class final project where my project crashed the school network and we had to be graded on our effort. LOL.


----------



## DanByTheSea

Sainte-Anne-Des-Monts Quebec
We ended-up with just over 2 feet in 24 hours on 16th-17th, next big town Eat of us got 4 feet and up in the mountains (25 miles South of me), they were close to 6 feet in areas
I just came in from plowing 3 inches that came after supper tonight


----------



## Mr.Markus

Did Keith get a new truck...?


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> Did Keith get a new truck...?
> 
> View attachment 170909
> View attachment 170908


He wishes. Lol. That would be one expensive 550. International Landscaping had a brand new Pete with a box like that on it. Nicest single axle salt truck I've ever seen in person.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Getting the itch and its only been one day above zero...


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> Getting the itch and its only been one day above zero...


I'm guessing you were at the Manor last night then.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I thought that was you and your Dad in PR...!


----------



## Hysert

Never ran a front spinner like that? How wide do they spread Dave?


----------



## JD Dave

Hysert said:


> Never ran a front spinner like that? How wide do they spread Dave?


Depends how you set them up. If you leave your spinner close to ground and spread clock wise you can spread close to 20ft but it blast underneath your truck really good. The other way is leave your spinner up a but and spreader counter clock wise that way you can spread side walks with ease and get into corners with out backing into and spread curb lines very well. We have two front spreads and two rear spreads. A rear spread will generally spread more even and is better for anti-icing.


----------



## Hysert

Thx Dave! That 550 does look real nice!! I got another yr/ish with our 550 and trying to decide on the next truck!! I've been looking a 330 series Petes low profile with hydro! I wanna try to get into the 25k range GVW so I can haul more material during the dig season, don't wanna get into tandem or triaxle either!! But it's hard bc the little 550 has been a great truck even for a furd


----------



## JD Dave

Hysert said:


> Thx Dave! That 550 does look real nice!! I got another yr/ish with our 550 and trying to decide on the next truck!! I've been looking a 330 series Petes low profile with hydro! I wanna try to get into the 25k range GVW so I can haul more material during the dig season, don't wanna get into tandem or triaxle either!! But it's hard bc the little 550 has been a great truck even for a furd


Depends what your doing with the truck. If size isn't a concern just go 33k with air brakes and be done with it. I have trouble getting over the price difference between a 550 size truck and a 33k single axle. 33K you get real tires and brakes.


----------



## Hysert

100% Dave.... I have a A license just never owned anything with air!!! I'm on the fence at this point.. all I really want is to be able to carry 8-10ton... and you nailed it on the 550s equipped right there cooken near 100k


----------



## Triple L

These guys generally have a really good selection of truck and they publish prices which makes it nice to do comparisons between 19.5 trucks, 25.5 trucks and 33k truck... that is, if you would consider a Polish peterbilt LOL

http://www.tritruckcentre.com/all-all-inventory/index.htm?sortBy=internetPrice desc&


----------



## Hysert

Chad what's you hino spec at? And how you liking it???


----------



## JD Dave

is the charging system really good on a Hino? Asking for a friend who wants to put a Striker on one.


----------



## Hysert

Lol... not going there!!! They don't use salters in poland


----------



## cet

JD Dave said:


> is the charging system really good on a Hino? Asking for a friend who wants to put a Striker on one.


I see you've managed to get some sleep the last few days, no it's time to stir the pot.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're starting to sound like me, Dave.


That's scary...

We've had good success (so far) with the ex-municipal unit. The Viking Cives body on it works realy well. They're just a little tough to find in decent shape.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> That's scary...


I would take it as a compliment....I do.


----------



## Hysert

Found this on Heavy equipment site... could be handy for guys with inline heaters or customers that don't like your machines plugged in steady.. course you will need a WiFi connection tho?

http://woods.com/wionproducts/


----------



## f150skidoo

That Wi-Fi plug is neat, wouldn't help me though since the donkeys at my site keeps unplugging the machine and they take my cords.


----------



## Triple L

Hysert said:


> Chad what's you hino spec at? And how you liking it???


I absolutely love my hino! It's the best truck to plow with as well, nobody wants to drive my '16 sierra so I get stuck with it lol

That being said, either run a hydraulic salter or plan on upgrading the electrical system to handle the power draw of the plow and 5.5 yard electric salter but I think that would be a must with any big rig truck freightliner, peterbilt, kw or hino as none of them offer dual alternators other then ford in the f650 or 750... either way it's not the end of the world, $1500 for a high output alternator with internal cooling and a 3rd or 4th battery and your good to go


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What was that aboot electric spreaders?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Hmmm....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

How aboot solar panels and and a windmill?


----------



## Hysert

Mark Oomkes said:


> What was that aboot electric spreaders?


Lmao!!! **** here we go again


----------



## Hysert

Triple L said:


> I absolutely love my hino! It's the best truck to plow with as well, nobody wants to drive my '16 sierra so I get stuck with it lol
> 
> That being said, either run a hydraulic salter or plan on upgrading the electrical system to handle the power draw of the plow and 5.5 yard electric salter but I think that would be a must with any big rig truck freightliner, peterbilt, kw or hino as none of them offer dual alternators other then ford in the f650 or 750... either way it's not the end of the world, $1500 for a high output alternator with internal cooling and a 3rd or 4th battery and your good to go


What model is urs? 25.5gvw?


----------



## Triple L

Hysert said:


> What model is urs? 25.5gvw?


Myn is equivalent to the 195 cabover model, myn just has a hood and looks similar to the 258lp air ride tho...

Electric spreader is still awesome and I have no regrets just had a learning experience in December but life is good now lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's OK to admit you're wrong Chad. 

It's great practice for when you get married.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have used the wifi plugs for a while at the house. I just use the app and turn things on and off. I have my window ac plugged into one at the office in the summer and then heater in winter. Just app on before you head into for some invoicing. Home automation is pretty cool. 

If this then that. Ifttt.com
If im heading to the office then brew the coffee. If i have a condo meeting dispense snickers.


----------



## greywynd

f150skidoo said:


> That Wi-Fi plug is neat, wouldn't help me though since the donkeys at my site keeps unplugging the machine and they take my cords.


Park a wheel of the machine on the cord. They can still unplug it, but at least it won't walk away.


----------



## ff1221

GMC Driver said:


> That's scary...
> 
> We've had good success (so far) with the ex-municipal unit. The Viking Cives body on it works realy well. They're just a little tough to find in decent shape.


Have a look on govdeals.ca if you are looking for used Municipal units, most municipalities are putting their surplus units on that site now. I picked up this heavy single axle last week with 115k on it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My yard looks the same right now, that creeper beside the mud is giving me the heebeejeebs


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> My yard looks the same right now, that creeper beside the mud is giving me the heebeejeebs


My driveway looks the same, that's my buddy's farm and he's a heavy truck mechanic so I can assure you I won't be using that creeper!


----------



## SHAWZER

School busses cancelled because of Fog , never know what the weather will be .


----------



## Hysert

Feels like spring out there??? 16* tmr!!! Maybe the rodent was right!!


----------



## DeVries

Finishing a interlock pad this week, might as well ,its going to be warm enough.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm beat today, I decided to do some assembly line oil changes, 3 kubotas and the case super l, lube oil and hydros oils and filters. 2 trips to the dealer, (cause I'm an idiot) and now I feel sore and out of shape, but happy it's done. Hope there's something good on Netflix.


----------



## SHAWZER

Beer helps .......


----------



## schrader

Out working on the mud hole, I mean driveway in a t shirt in February never would have expected this. Even the bugs are out today, saw some lillies starting to sprout.


----------



## ff1221

Went and measured up a yard and the crocuses were coming up. I'm not sure I could handle another snowfall after all this warmth!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ff1221 said:


> Went and measured up a yard and the crocuses were coming up. I'm not sure I could handle another snowfall after all this warmth!


I'd like about 10-15 more.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'd like about 10-15 more.


Sure would make for some good spring grading and sweeping revenue...


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader said:


> Out working on the mud hole, I mean driveway in a t shirt in February never would have expected this. Even the bugs are out today, saw some lillies starting to sprout.


How are they doing with your tractor ?


----------



## schrader

I had the tractor back in less than two days, a seal in the injector pump failed so it was replaced along with the crankcase vent, and a few other things. Deere wants oil samples and a dyno test, then Huron is fighting for extended warranty.


----------



## SHAWZER

That's good they looked after you so quick . Do they dyno them at there shop ?


----------



## schrader

The new shop is amazing they have a full tractor dyno, an overhead crane that run the full length of the shop and tons of other cool stuff that I would love to have.


----------



## DanByTheSea

Sainte-Anne-Des-Monts Quebec, Canada.
With 6 foot high snow all around the property, now we are in a big thaw, second one this Winter, and this one is set to last at least 2 days,.
So water removal was the task tonight and will be tomorrow, got to keep the water from getting too close to the house...
This is tonight


----------



## DeVries

Hit 19 degrees here yesterday. Looking at our full salt bin wondering if we will get a chance to empty it our before spring.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Hit 19 degrees here yesterday. Looking at our full salt bin wondering if we will get a chance to empty it our before spring.


I'm doing the same thing, 80 tonne in the shed, had to park a kubota actually on it to close the door.
Weight restrictions start next week though so I sleep better.


----------



## SHAWZER

Freezing rain just north of us , glad it is plus 3 .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Freezing rain just north of us , glad it is plus 3 .


Last night they were calling for a low of 0 with light rain. Because of the altitude here I was actually a little on edge.


----------



## SHAWZER

Temp now at plus 1 . Send up some hot air from down there ........


----------



## Hysert

Actually mite carry salt over to next season? Would be a first for me! Atleast it's paid for and would only require one load to top up next fall?? Not holding my breath tho!!!

Been a rough week, my uncle starts radiation next week! How come nice guys finish last??? Why don't drug dealers and pedifiles have bad things happen to them!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert said:


> Actually mite carry salt over to next season? Would be a first for me! Atleast it's paid for and would only require one load to top up next fall?? Not holding my breath tho!!!
> 
> Been a rough week, my uncle starts radiation next week! How come nice guys finish last??? Why don't drug dealers and pedifiles have bad things happen to them!!!


They have come a long way with treatment, I think those with the best attitudes respond better. I hope he responds well, don't waste a second regardless. Its still a tougher slog than any work I've ever done.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

looking at a deere tractor 6420
And on the back window there are letters pealed off.
905 ??8-SNOW
sounds familiar.

Says he is the second owner. 
blade has a stewarts sticker on it and its a metal pless -team storm

Anyone able to run a serial number or do I just call a dealer. Im buying it if all checks out.


----------



## JD Dave

Call dealer.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Some nice quick t-storms rolling through...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Will do

Lots of lightning in forest ontario
15 degrees here
Was 7 in cobourg at noon.


----------



## schrader

Dean your are going to need more space to park all this equipment, getting a nice fleet set up.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Working on that too...
Think I am going to sell my duplex now that its done and rented. The game I am in is good. Just past go and collected my $200.
Turned baltic into boardwalk one more and i get to build a hotel and hope this outta town guy lands on it. Lol

The deals are hard to find but you have to be fast but its not always early bird gets the worm its the second mouse that gets the cheese


----------



## DanByTheSea

Still melting on the Northern shores of the Gaspe peninsula


----------



## SHAWZER

Cool video , and looks like fun but I would just use a pump .


----------



## JD Dave

I agree cool video but I can't see how your helping anything.


----------



## DanByTheSea

JD Dave said:


> I agree cool video but I can't see how your helping anything.


Thanks, and it helps in keeping the water level low enough that it will not reach the house, as well as keeping the future ice rinks to a minimal size.


----------



## DanByTheSea

SHAWZER said:


> Cool video , and looks like fun but I would just use a pump .


thank you, but the pump wouldn't show that the plow can do it, and I only have an upright electric pump, big hassle to set-up and monitor.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Slush drives me nuts...i couldn't imagine plowing water.


----------



## DanByTheSea

slush is better, it stays together longer and lets you push it, water just wants to spread around


----------



## John_DeereGreen

DanByTheSea said:


> slush is better, it stays together longer and lets you push it, water just wants to spread around


Captain...meet obvious...


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## John_DeereGreen

Some days I feel like it's about as productive to herd cats as it is to read some of these pages.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Is 2


----------



## SnoFarmer

U-bet...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is 2


I dunno, Ive creeped the Michigan thread, seems like a good place to ship our garbage .


----------



## schrader

LE snow here, feesl like forever since I have plowed might take a bit to get back in to the swing of things again.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sure did cool off, windy with flurries. -2


----------



## Mr.Markus

Flurries stuck, got a salt run for the end of Feb. Couple more and I can park the tractor on pavement...
Funny story for early morning, driving back on my road, there's tracks in the snow, "What idiot is up at this hour on a Sunday?" Tracks go into my driveway..... Doh! Followed my own tracks home...


----------



## Hysert

We got a dusting, pavement basically held off down the hill! Last night I thought about loading up and didn't, so I had to remember how to load salt in the dark thismorning!! Well atleast the truck stayed clean for nearly 2 weeks!!!


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> Flurries stuck, got a salt run for the end of Feb. Couple more and I can park the tractor on pavement...
> Funny story for early morning, driving back on my road, there's tracks in the snow, "What idiot is up at this hour on a Sunday?" Tracks go into my driveway..... Doh! Followed my own tracks home...


Ha Ha Ha , I have done the same thing .........


----------



## Mike_PS

Ok guys, no need for some of the recent, inappropriate comments please


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Crap, missed the good stuff I guess!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Crap, missed the good stuff I guess!


Me too!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I blame RG,I saw him on here earlier...


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> I blame RG,I saw him on here earlier...


He's a bad influence. I was just going to make a few positive posts and then RG Made a few derogatory posts and I wanted to be cool like him.


----------



## Hysert

Well, I still think he should build a loader out of a furnace and a lawn chair!!! That's cool.... lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hmmmm, have a great day all you friendly Canucks.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hmmmm, have a great day all you friendly Canucks.


who wood that be?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I would like to take the opportunity to apologize for my unacceptable conduct on this site as well as any other forms of communication where I may have offended anyone. Sometimes I say things thinking that they are funny. It is now clear to me that they are not.


----------



## SnoFarmer

et wuz funny.
dint apologize fer your sense of humor. if their skin is to thin.
that es their issue.


----------



## Mike_PS

SnoFarmer said:


> et wuz funny.
> dint apologize fer your sense of humor. if their skin is to thin.
> that es their issue.


as I've said before, we don't need your opinion on everything and my skin is plenty thick. if we feel something is inappropriate or uncalled for then it IS...and NO need for your continued nuisances in too many threads.

thanks


----------



## SnoFarmer

I dont post in EVERYTHING, 

Fact, you can find et offincive and others can still fine et funny.

99% of my posts fall under TOS, and we "all" are free to post in every thread if we choose to, as by the terms of the TOS.

maybe, it is you that is wound to tightly?

ps Canada is en my back yard, .......


----------



## Mike_PS

SnoFarmer said:


> I dont post in EVERYTHING,
> 
> Fact, you can find et offincive and others can still fine et funny.
> 
> 99% of my posts fall under TOS, and we "all" are free to post in every thread if we choose to, as by the terms of the TOS.
> 
> maybe, it is you that is wound to tightly?
> 
> ps Canada is en my back yard, .......


nope, not wound too tightly and I've heard enough from you so back on topic here and in other threads if you'd like to continue posting here

thanks


----------



## cet

It is very clear to me that you people need some snow. No stress and too much sleep doesn't seem to agree with you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cet said:


> It is very clear to me that you people need some snow. No stress and too much sleep doesn't seem to agree with you.


Or beer............beer fixes a lot of things.


----------



## DeVries

Ok so change of topic

Got home last night to see some ***** trying the doors on my shop. I'm cranked and start yelling at him, I get out of my truck and my wife freeks out and wants me to stay in the truck (worried something bad's going to happen). He disappears, my wife is on the phone with the cops gives our location etc, she no sooner hangs up and there are 3 cop cars at the road. Within 10 minutes they locate the guy, find out that B & E's have been rampant in my area and they have 2 cops fulltime keeping an eye on things, hence the super quick response.

Find out the guy is from Scarborough and is part of an organised group who have stolen a bunch of vehicles so far.

Keep your stuff locked up Mike.


----------



## Hysert

We've been having this problem around here for a while to AL.... 4 yrs back when my 3500 got ripped off, they got my neighbor 2 weeks later and another a few after that... lately it's been kids looking to fill there pockets with smalls... either way I hope if I caught someone I can control myself!! Hopefully my cameras and alarms work that night???


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Find out the guy is from Scarborough and is part of an organised group who have stolen a bunch of vehicles so far.
> 
> Keep your stuff locked up Mike.


My wife would tell me the same, I worry more about if she isn't around to be the voice of reason. My opinion is if they're not supposed to be there and no one knows where they are, that's what the backhoe is for. It is creeping this way too several B&Es in my neighbourhood. Seems to be a bigger opp presence as well.


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries said:


> Ok so change of topic
> 
> Got home last night to see some ***** trying the doors on my shop. I'm cranked and start yelling at him, I get out of my truck and my wife freeks out and wants me to stay in the truck (worried something bad's going to happen). He disappears, my wife is on the phone with the cops gives our location etc, she no sooner hangs up and there are 3 cop cars at the road. Within 10 minutes they locate the guy, find out that B & E's have been rampant in my area and they have 2 cops fulltime keeping an eye on things, hence the super quick response.
> 
> Find out the guy is from Scarborough and is part of an organised group who have stolen a bunch of vehicles so far.
> 
> Keep your stuff locked up Mike.


He didn't by chance have a Pristine shirt on?


----------



## dingybigfoot

JD Dave said:


> He didn't by chance have a Pristine shirt on?


Lol.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Wtf!!!! Did you hear more about a company name or anything? I know a few scarborough guys who I could see being apart of stuff like that


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> He didn't by chance have a Pristine shirt on?





Pristine PM ltd said:


> What'd I miss...?


----------



## dingybigfoot

Scarborough guys will break and enter regardless of cameras..alarms and cops.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I like battery switches hidden on the machines and i really like having the yard black with no lights. Add a black doberman to the mix and we have been alright.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The hidden doorbell sensors work good too at alerting you to activity. 

A lot of my customers have their gates hooked to their phones now. I swore 1 guy was home cause I rang the gate and he let me in, when I couldn't find him I rang the doorbell on the house, he laughed " I'm in Dubai" 
I thought that was cool.


----------



## Hysert

And I thought only PPM had that good stuff


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert said:


> And I thought only PPM had that good stuff


Pretty sure I'll end up being the Erin satellite office give it a few months...


----------



## Hysert

IMO a professional will always find away!!! If they have time there gonna get it... my cameras are linked to my phone aswell, and emails me when there's movement! Tho the sensitivity learning curve took abit I must say??? At first I was getting alot of notifications the leaves were blowing.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yes, nothing is perfect. Damn non fortification laws...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Seems like a good deal for the hino lovers

Hino fd roll off,
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-trucks...aign=socialbuttonsVIP&utm_content=app_android

Price: $ 13,500


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> The hidden doorbell sensors work good too at alerting you to activity.
> 
> A lot of my customers have their gates hooked to their phones now. I swore 1 guy was home cause I rang the gate and he let me in, when I couldn't find him I rang the doorbell on the house, he laughed " I'm in Dubai"
> I thought that was cool.


Pretty sure it's hot in Dubai.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretty sure it's hot in Dubai.


Good place for you to go pound sand ..LOL


----------



## JD Dave

I guess when your from Scarborough you buy Fords because no one would ever steal a Ford.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Pick on Jon day? Haha, I am really curious about the thieves though, we had a b and e at our old shop and they stole a bag of ford keys that were hidden.... never lost a truck, but weird


----------



## dingybigfoot

I'm a paranoid guy. I always think someone is "casing" the shop.


----------



## Hysert

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Pick on Jon day? Haha, I am really curious about the thieves though, we had a b and e at our old shop and they stole a bag of ford keys that were hidden.... never lost a truck, but weird


It would be hard to hid a garbage bag full that's forsure!! Thumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Pick on Jon day? Haha, I am really curious about the thieves though, we had a b and e at our old shop and they stole a bag of ford keys that were hidden.... never lost a truck, but weird


If I was picking on you I would have brought up the I door bell. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert said:


> It would be hard to hid a garbage bag full that's forsure!! Thumbs Up


*bodybag


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Pick on Jon day? Haha, I am really curious about the thieves though, we had a b and e at our old shop and they stole a bag of ford keys that were hidden.... never lost a truck, but weird


Probably couldn't get them started.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Ive been home sick for two days and the commentary on here is far better then anything on tv.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm waiting for Cet to chime in on the Trojan repair thread again...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> I'm waiting for Cet to chime in on the Trojan repair thread again...


If I knew about that I would have 2 kids not 3!


----------



## DeVries

Almost everything I own is Ford. Apparently they steal vehicles, re vin them and then send them south of the border. A lot of used vehicles are going U.S bound due to our dollar.
I'm suspicious of almost every vehicle that drives slow past the yard now


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Almost everything I own is Ford. Apparently they steal vehicles, re vin them and then send them south of the border. A lot of used vehicles are going U.S bound due to our dollar.
> I'm suspicious of almost every vehicle that drives slow past the yard now


Even if I'm waving?


----------



## DeVries

Your invited in at anytime Mark, after all anyone with wooden shoes is welcome.


----------



## GMC Driver

Quite the rain last night - purple on the radar.

Now if had been 12-15 degrees colder....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Quite the rain last night - purple on the radar.
> 
> Now if had been 12-15 degrees colder....


I'd be happy wooden shoe wearerererer right now.


----------



## Hysert

DeVries said:


> Your invited in at anytime Mark, after all anyone with wooden shoes is welcome.


I can bring the poffertjes!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hysert said:


> I can bring the poffertjes!!!


Now I'm hungry...........see you in a few hours.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert said:


> I can bring the poffertjes!!!


Leftovers? Never at my house.


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus said:


> Leftovers? Never at my house.


Actually having left over ones today!!! My mom makes them for our birthdays and Christmas!! And I turn 9 1/4 yesterday so lunch is on!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I was referring to yesterday being Pancake Tuesday...


----------



## Hysert

Oh right!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Something I just can't stand...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lol


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus said:


> Something I just can't stand...


I was waiting for someone to bring up gold member!!! What a classic


----------



## SHAWZER

Lightly snowing here now , does that mean March in like a lamb or lion ?


----------



## DeVries

Port Loring has 10-15 cms for tonight, nothing better than being at the cottage and watch it snow and not have to worry about it until you want to leave.
When I retire I think we'll live up there


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> Port Loring has 10-15 cms for tonight, nothing better than being at the cottage and watch it snow and not have to worry about it until you want to leave.
> When I retire I think we'll live up there


I would have typed the same only not posted it till I was a few blocks away from home.

Someone just throttled up the wind and flicked the ac on here. Come on dry up I dont want to have to use the new truck this season. Its only got 22 kms.


----------



## Hysert

Wow that wind was intense last night! Thought I would have woke up to some chainsaw work thismorning!!!


----------



## GMC Driver

It sure was howling. Seems like we've had alot of wind this year. It's woken up the whole house here a few times this year, old house makes alot of creaking noises - no cracking yet.

Keep those windmills turning I guess - they picked a good spot for them.


----------



## Hysert

Your house talks too..... 

Ya them windmills are everywhere!! Seems everytime I'm out your way there's more and more...


----------



## schrader

Some nice size drifts here, so much for a quick salt run. The gas powered salter failed to start again thank god I got the new electric striker. Lock on the gate was froze solid, soaked it with lock deicer and just barely worked the key and of course it broke. Glad I have a battery powered grinder to cut it off.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I had my truck plugged in but I forgot to turn the heater back on, course the first stop was Tim's and found out my windows were frozen shut. I am always that guy laughing at the person who opens their door to order and pay. Glad I was the only one in the drivethru...


----------



## SHAWZER

5 - 6 inches here and windy . I guess I answered my own question about lamb or lion .........


----------



## Hysert

Just got the 550 back in time for tmrs forecasted 1-3????? Had my first real repair on it in 4yrs, rear brakes were toast and a lower tye rod... considering it's always pulling 14k or hauling I'm pritty satisfied with the turd... also got a new safety inspection sheet to keep for the MTO, it states rotor and pad thickness and tire depth!! Must be new for this yr???


----------



## schrader

how did you make out with the def heater issues?


----------



## Hysert

schrader said:


> how did you make out with the def heater issues?


$460 later! Replaced the DEF sending/heater unit, reused the pump! Was easy on the cab and chassis just 2 bolts to move the dumps hydro pack out of the way!! Took about 45min.. hardest part is cleaning it up so no FOD gets in the tank... it's still all BS but there's really no legal way around it!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Yep, Hysert is right. Its safety season. I just ordered 8 new good years for the float, and scheduled the mechanic to do the yellow sticker checkups on everything.

I have the first grading job of the year next week. 30-40 loads of asphalt grindings to make a roadway. Time for the laser grader to earn it's keep some more. I bought this last year, and my father encouragingly told me "Yeah, great. Another attachment you spend money on to use once a year." Lol. It earned more than it cost last year, and if I'm using it in March, I feel vindicated!

I forgot to post pics. So check this out :


----------



## Hysert

Nice unit R.G.!!! I must say bobcat attachments are spot on!! Looking forward to our new soil conditioner!! Funny you mention the gravel jobs in march! We got a few top dressings to get in next week with some blend mix! 

Yes safety season starts for us too... 3 trailers to go!! Gonna do most of the work myself this yr...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hey Grant, when you do those jobs do you get drivers to spread the loads or just delivery for you to spread from the piles. That makes my 70s grader look archaic...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I get live bottom trailers to dump in a big stretched out line. One guy runs the grader, another runs a mini ex with a grading bucket. When the windrow is too heavy for the track machine, the mini ex drives along pulling the row back but still a bit high for the grader to strike. Instead of the old way of trying, checking with a grade rod, correcting, re checking etc... This is once over and then pack.

Here's a pic how flat it is after packing. This is dead flat, but has slope in two directions. I also posted a link to a video of it so it makes a bit more sense. The hoe has pulled out the long line so all the gravel is a bit high, and the grader will do its thing until the windrow gets too heavy. The operator in the video has no experience whatsoever. He was interested in purchasing a unit from my dealer. Because they don't stock these, I did the demo for him. I set up the system, put him in the machine and turned it on. He is just driving forward. The result is better than I can achieve manually at a quarter of the speed, and I consider myself a very good operator.


----------



## cet

Hysert said:


> Just got the 550 back in time for tmrs forecasted 1-3????? Had my first real repair on it in 4yrs, rear brakes were toast and a lower tye rod... considering it's always pulling 14k or hauling I'm pritty satisfied with the turd... also got a new safety inspection sheet to keep for the MTO, it states rotor and pad thickness and tire depth!! Must be new for this yr???


I believe the new safety inspections started July 1,2016, that's when my mechanic stopped doing them, too much BS he said.


----------



## Hysert

Man that grader looks alot bigger from the side!! Vary nice!! Does the laser read from any transit?


----------



## DeVries

Selling this unit as its no longer needed. Find its too small for what we need it for. P.M me or call the number in the ad if interested.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-other/hamilton/bobcat-e26/1243155501?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## SHAWZER

Very fast moving squall just blew through here heading southeast .


----------



## schrader

Just enough to be a pita


----------



## ff1221

Dropped almost a centimeter here.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Hysert said:


> Man that grader looks alot bigger from the side!! Vary nice!! Does the laser read from any transit?


Short answer...

These systems don't read from a transit, but from a rotating slope laser. Something like a Trimble GL522/722, Leica Rugby series or similar.

Longer ramblings on these systems....

They work great for small to medium sized jobs. There are three issues to keep in mind. The longer your sightlines from the laser the more sophisticated it needs to be. A normal construction laser will drive the receiver, but may not have accurate enough self-leveling (and temperature compensation, etc.) to be accurate to millimeters of height over hundreds of meters. The second is that the receiver has to see the laser. If the receivers aren't above a cab, they won't work if you are traveling away from the laser. The third is that they only do single or dual slopes (flat plane). Great for a field. Not useful where you have swales or complex curves.

For these reasons on large construction jobs they have been mostly superceded by GPS systems. However, those cost upwards of $100K per machine.

When we were moving dirt at the airport for new hangar construction, the airport manager wanted to do it using grade stakes, etc. No-one except for him had operated dozers before. I convinced him that a grade laser on the dozer was the way to go, and got a used GL722. Initially, we used it manually (operator watched the receiver and followed the arrows to get the blade to the right height). Then I convinced him to borrow a dozer with an laser system on it. Anybody that could put their butt into the seat could then maintain a perfectly smooth grade as fast as they could push.

We also used a receiver on the excavator when we were taking out a hill. It allowed the digging depth to be maintained as the height below the surface varied. This was a little bit clunkier, as it can't be made automatic, and only reads correctly when the dipper stick is exactly vertical and the bucket at the same amount of curl. (Think of it as turning the dipper stick into a grade rod). Measured every few truckloads of dirt to make sure everything was within a few inches. It still saved a huge amount of time, as the dozer could just come in at the end of the day and smooth everything to grade without having to push big piles or fill big holes.

I'm currently using the laser with a CR600 receiver (similar in size to what you would put on a grade rod) magnetically stuck onto the dipper stick of my mini-excavator to do some terracing in my yard. Just dialed in the grade I wanted for drainage and started digging.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Aerospace Eng said:


> Short answer...
> 
> These systems don't read from a transit, but from a rotating slope laser. Something like a Trimble GL522/722, Leica Rugby series or similar.
> 
> Longer ramblings on these systems....
> 
> They work great for small to medium sized jobs. There are three issues to keep in mind. The longer your sightlines from the laser the more sophisticated it needs to be. A normal construction laser will drive the receiver, but may not have accurate enough self-leveling (and temperature compensation, etc.) to be accurate to millimeters of height over hundreds of meters. The second is that the receiver has to see the laser. If the receivers aren't above a cab, they won't work if you are traveling away from the laser. The third is that they only do single or dual slopes (flat plane). Great for a field. Not useful where you have swales or complex curves.
> 
> For these reasons on large construction jobs they have been mostly superceded by GPS systems. However, those cost upwards of $100K per machine.
> 
> When we were moving dirt at the airport for new hangar construction, the airport manager wanted to do it using grade stakes, etc. No-one except for him had operated dozers before. I convinced him that a grade laser on the dozer was the way to go, and got a used GL722. Initially, we used it manually (operator watched the receiver and followed the arrows to get the blade to the right height). Then I convinced him to borrow a dozer with an laser system on it. Anybody that could put their butt into the seat could then maintain a perfectly smooth grade as fast as they could push.
> 
> We also used a receiver on the excavator when we were taking out a hill. It allowed the digging depth to be maintained as the height below the surface varied. This was a little bit clunkier, as it can't be made automatic, and only reads correctly when the dipper stick is exactly vertical and the bucket at the same amount of curl. (Think of it as turning the dipper stick into a grade rod). Measured every few truckloads of dirt to make sure everything was within a few inches. It still saved a huge amount of time, as the dozer could just come in at the end of the day and smooth everything to grade without having to push big piles or fill big holes.
> 
> I'm currently using the laser with a CR600 receiver (similar in size to what you would put on a grade rod) magnetically stuck onto the dipper stick of my mini-excavator to do some terracing in my yard. Just dialed in the grade I wanted for drainage and started digging.


I've spent a few hours in a dozer with GPS grading control...that thing was awesome. I can see exactly why the investment is worth it for excavators running hundreds of hours a year.

Only down side is it takes the art and skill out of running equipment...You can almost train a monkey to run a dozer to follow the screen....no Todd, I didn't say Union Monkey...just a monkey.


----------



## Hysert

Aerospace Eng said:


> Short answer...
> 
> These systems don't read from a transit, but from a rotating slope laser. Something like a Trimble GL522/722, Leica Rugby series or similar.
> 
> Longer ramblings on these systems....
> 
> They work great for small to medium sized jobs. There are three issues to keep in mind. The longer your sightlines from the laser the more sophisticated it needs to be. A normal construction laser will drive the receiver, but may not have accurate enough self-leveling (and temperature compensation, etc.) to be accurate to millimeters of height over hundreds of meters. The second is that the receiver has to see the laser. If the receivers aren't above a cab, they won't work if you are traveling away from the laser. The third is that they only do single or dual slopes (flat plane). Great for a field. Not useful where you have swales or complex curves.
> 
> For these reasons on large construction jobs they have been mostly superceded by GPS systems. However, those cost upwards of $100K per machine.
> 
> When we were moving dirt at the airport for new hangar construction, the airport manager wanted to do it using grade stakes, etc. No-one except for him had operated dozers before. I convinced him that a grade laser on the dozer was the way to go, and got a used GL722. Initially, we used it manually (operator watched the receiver and followed the arrows to get the blade to the right height). Then I convinced him to borrow a dozer with an laser system on it. Anybody that could put their butt into the seat could then maintain a perfectly smooth grade as fast as they could push.
> 
> We also used a receiver on the excavator when we were taking out a hill. It allowed the digging depth to be maintained as the height below the surface varied. This was a little bit clunkier, as it can't be made automatic, and only reads correctly when the dipper stick is exactly vertical and the bucket at the same amount of curl. (Think of it as turning the dipper stick into a grade rod). Measured every few truckloads of dirt to make sure everything was within a few inches. It still saved a huge amount of time, as the dozer could just come in at the end of the day and smooth everything to grade without having to push big piles or fill big holes.
> 
> I'm currently using the laser with a CR600 receiver (similar in size to what you would put on a grade rod) magnetically stuck onto the dipper stick of my mini-excavator to do some terracing in my yard. Just dialed in the grade I wanted for drainage and started digging.


Yes I know! Just wondered if my trimble would work with it!! Guess my post should have said will the receivers pick up any laser!! Sorry to waste your time typing


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Hysert said:


> Yes I know! Just wondered if my trimble would work with it!! Guess my post should have said will the receivers pick up any laser!! Sorry to waste your time typing


The "Red" lasers all use the same frequency laser (600-650 nm), so they all work with any receiver. No worries on the typing. I write a lot of reports.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Yes, that's exactly correct. Its a receiver on each side of the blade that will pick up any laser shined at it.

Aerospace Eng's description is spot on. The more sophisticated the laser you use, the better accuracy you achieve. We pair it with a Hilti dual slope that has 1/4" per 100' accuracy and a range of 1400 ft. Typically we are grading at most 20 000 square feet per day so the laser is always well within its working range. He is also correct that the laser has to be visible and not obstructed. We make a point of always mounting the recievers high on the mast so that the beam is above the cab and can work in any direction we want to push.

The unit IS compatible with a trimble GPS system, but I believe it is $70 000 if I remember correctly. The system is incredible, and I've worked on projects where it is in use and witnessed how fast it is. Most of our jobs do not have the data required to input 3D plots for the grading. We use it for level warehouse floors, or flat (sloped) roadways/parking lots. The gps system is a nice setup as it is able to follow contours (most sites aren't dead flat) but it requires for more input and setup than a laser. They each have their place. On a flat project inside a steel building grading a floor, for example, a gps will not have good communication with the sattelites and a laser only needs one input: elevation.

There's also a third compatible control system which uses sonic tracing so that you can be around a corner or pillar where the laser would be blocked. It is not unreasonable, few thousand more dollars, but is limited to flat planes as well.

Its a split jury on removing operator skill from the equation. You absolutely can replace skilled operators with monkeys with machine automation. But only on jobs where they are in use. many automated machines are also used for non-automated jobs as well. I also see automation as nothing but a positive because experienced operators will still increase their efficiency, and are now free to go to the more intricate work on a site that they are better suited for. If snowplows could drive themselves, a I'm sure they will, drivers would get pi$$ed but owners would buy more and have less screw-ups to deal with. Imagine the buying spree Dean and Jon will be on the day that the self driving snowplow hits the market!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Sidenote: while working at the job in the pics and vids, PPM was cutting the field next door under the hydro allowance while at the same time another crew was on the street north of us. You really cant get away from that guys crews. He must be busy though, because I kept texting him that I was working beside his jobsite and that he should come buy me lunch. Never saw him though.... lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Did you underbid that job on him? That's probably why...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I dont think he has moved into parking lot construction.... YET. lol maybe part of the 2018 expansion plan.

I very rarely undercut anyone, only the customer wins in that race.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hey guys - long story short - we are done with the smaller John Deere's we still love their tractor's, but will be switching to Cat 906's, Cat 242's, and Toro Multiforce Grandstand's - 

We have 3 244j's - 2012 - Between 1600 hours, 1700 hours, and 2400 hours - Looking for around 70k for them - Can add Metal Pless Liveedge Blades

1 333E John Deere - 2013 - 600 Hours - 60k

1 27D John Deere - 2012 - 550 hours - 40k

The John Deere "grandstands" 648r's are worth around $5000 each - they are all in ok shape - we bought them 2014 - We paid $8k each, but they have gone up in price like crazy.

Thanks guys - you can see them anytime in Ajax.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha - sorry, getting old and sitting in an office more and more these days - and yes, I agree, the cheapest price is getting stupid as a customer need.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Pristine PM ltd said:


> haha - sorry, getting old and sitting in an office more and more these days - and yes, I agree, the cheapest price is getting stupid as a customer need.


I'm not looking for excuses Jon, I just want free lunch!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I know it's only been a page Jon, but are you going into parking lot construction...?lol


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Hey guys - long story short - we are done with the smaller John Deere's we still love their tractor's, but will be switching to Cat 906's, Cat 242's, and Toro Multiforce Grandstand's -
> 
> We have 3 244j's - 2012 - Between 1600 hours, 1700 hours, and 2400 hours - Looking for around 70k for them - Can add Metal Pless Liveedge Blades
> 
> 1 333E John Deere - 2013 - 600 Hours - 60k
> 
> 1 27D John Deere - 2012 - 550 hours - 40k
> 
> The John Deere "grandstands" 648r's are worth around $5000 each - they are all in ok shape - we bought them 2014 - We paid $8k each, but they have gone up in price like crazy.
> 
> Thanks guys - you can see them anytime in Ajax.


So if I read this correctly, it's three 244J's for 70k!
You must like the Cat you bought if you're switching over.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ha, funny guy


----------



## schrader

They are calling for the coldest night of the year tonight, I think I like February's weather better. Looking forward to spring have a ton of stuff to do and itching to get a start on it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I am getting out of practise...following that idiots tracks home again and I come across a thick power cord in the roadway about a km from my house. " I have the exact same cord for my block heater "


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That's freaking funny - you are lucky only one idiot lives on that road!


----------



## Hysert

Lol..

Kinda how I felt when my oil pan this week split in two as I was carrying the 13 litre of used black diesel oil to my tote... what a PITA...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd said:


> That's freaking funny - you are lucky only one idiot lives on that road!


He's the most honest idiot on the street, at least he returned it.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

What a swell guy. You should take him out for a nice breakfast to reward him.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What a maroon........


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL said:


> What a swell guy. You should take him out for a nice breakfast to reward him.


Must be nice to be thinking about breakfast at 11am.
I took him out for lunch, looks like I missed some fun on the Pristine auction thread. Almost as exciting as an auction in Kitchener...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> I am getting out of practise...following that idiots tracks home again and I come across a thick power cord in the roadway about a km from my house. " I have the exact same cord for my block heater "


Soon you'll be able to hide easter eggs for him.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mr.Markus said:


> Must be nice to be thinking about breakfast at 11am.
> I took him out for lunch, looks like I missed some fun on the Pristine auction thread. Almost as exciting as an auction in Kitchener...


It was exciting. You should have been here for the experience.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Soon you'll be able to hide easter eggs for him.


My dogs have killed at least 6 Easter bunnies this winter, Easter is cancelled.


----------



## SHAWZER

Thumbs UpDumping beer down my throat , jamming wood into the stove and relaxing waiting for the coldest night of the year ....


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> My dogs have killed at least 6 Easter bunnies this winter, Easter is cancelled.


You've been enjoying rabbit stew?


----------



## Mr.Markus

No.
They do bring them back to the door, I have this fear whenever I head out in the morning and I let them back in in the dark, that they are going to sneak one past me and leave it in bed with the wife. Pretty sure I won't survive that one.


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus said:


> Must be nice to be thinking about breakfast at 11am


On grant defense, he was probably on diaper/bottle duty last night


----------



## Mr.Markus

maternity leave is over?!?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol, I was on bottle duty down town last night. My best man was in from Winnipeg for the night so we went out. Hence the 11 am breakfast. Lol.

Wife's maternity leave is ending soon. Shes going to extend it another year. Mine is pretty much done now.


----------



## SHAWZER

Temp bottomed out at -17 here , -15 now . Not too bad when you know it is for only 1 night .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Another bout of f rain in the forecast, I think that this is a record season for ice storms for us.
It's funny that it's only been sticking to the ground and not so much tree damage though.
Maple sap was running last week but the cold stopped it. I am ready to be done with this winter.
Congrats RG!


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL said:


> Lol, I was on bottle duty down town last night. My best man was in from Winnipeg for the night so we went out. Hence the 11 am breakfast. Lol.
> 
> Wife's maternity leave is ending soon. Shes going to extend it another year. Mine is pretty much done now.


If she extends it a year you will come home for lunch one day and she will never go to work again.


----------



## Hysert

My wife stayed home till JK started, we felt it was better us raise our kid vs a sitter or daycare? Not to mention the cost of daycare! He also went to a sort of home daycare with a locale lady twice a week for 3 hrs... 

Now grade one he's doing just fine!!! To each his own... we now have another week and our school board may be locked out????


----------



## JD Dave

I'm not knocking a stay at home mom. My thoughts are that children are better off growing up that way. Between the crazy hours I work all year round it would be very hard for my wife to work. She use to commute to Queens Park everyday but in the end our sanity was worth more then her 100k job with benefits.


----------



## Mr.Markus

i assume it's easier for sports too when you have a whole team, right Dave?


----------



## cet

I work all year round it would be very hard for my wife to work. [/QUOTE]
Oh I wish I had her cell # so I could forward this.


----------



## Triple L

cet said:


> I work all year round it would be very hard for my wife to work.


Oh I wish I had her cell # so I could forward this.[/QUOTE]

416 867 5309


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> Oh I wish I had her cell # so I could forward this.


416 867 5309[/QUOTE]
Lol I had 905


----------



## JD Dave

It's good for the kids to have a parent around most of the time. An d year Markus it's good for sports. Lol


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L said:


> Oh I wish I had her cell # so I could forward this.


416 867 5309[/QUOTE]
Isn't that song older then you?


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave said:


> 416 867 5309


Isn't that song older then you?[/QUOTE]
Hahaha ya by 7 years! But that was probably your prom song LOL


----------



## SHAWZER

No rain or freezing rain here . Looks like you guys to the south are getting something .


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Radar isn't right on weather network


----------



## Mr.Markus

still nothing here yet, going for a drive and coffee.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> still nothing here yet, going for a drive and coffee.


Maybe if your lucky you'll find another extension cord.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> Maybe if your lucky you'll find another extension cord.


Nope!1 rabbit and a porcupine though. Out of nowhere....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Did it even rain for anyone??


----------



## Hysert

Nothing down here either!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Did it even rain for anyone??


Nada...
I washed my truck to try to make it happen...


----------



## Hysert

That usually makes it happen? 

I don't have a wash bay in the winter, hopefully down the road as we slowly convert the greenhouse??? 

Our local car wash was bought by a new fellow a few yrs back, he revamped the entire place, touchless, dogwash and now added a app!! It's great... I always hated needing to break a $20 for a pocket full of loonies....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

New high tech car wash malfunctioned on my half ton Chevy a couple months ago and did $2k damage to the side. Less than 10 000kms on the truck at the time. Wasn't thrilled.


----------



## Hysert

R.G.PEEL said:


> New high tech car wash malfunctioned on my half ton Chevy a couple months ago and did $2k damage to the side. Less than 10 000kms on the truck at the time. Wasn't thrilled.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I use a DIY wash bay cause of the dump box. The local one in Erin adds some salt emulsifier to the rinse (so he says) The salt does come off faster than the wax cycle so who knows.
Wash bays have big rules now from MOE, Calibrated usuage, oil separator for waste water etc.


----------



## greywynd

May be in the market this year for a 16' or 18' enclosed trailer, other than 'trailers by Midtown' anyone have a good dealer/trailer place they'd recommend?


----------



## Hysert

I just priced out a 16 wedge nose, tandem, ramp door, screwless, from action trailers!! $5991+Tax. I have bought 1 from these folks and they have been good trailers... all I've done to our 14' is tires last yr, I imagine it will need brakes this spring... we've been running it 5 days a week for 8 months.. 4 summers on it...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Although I've never been in, there is one south of me before Georgetown. They have quite the stock, and you can get your price ideas on their website.
https://parkmotorandtrailer.ca/new-trailers/


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert said:


> That usually makes it happen?


See....?


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus said:


> See....?


You got your truck dirty... lol...


----------



## Triple L

Don't think JD Dave will be having anymore kids soon LOL... Looks like lots of fuel in your water


----------



## Hysert

Dean. Go help cogeco!! Emails been down for 24hr!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> Don't think JD Dave will be having anymore kids soon LOL... Looks like lots of fuel in your water


That doesn't sound funny...and I laugh at everything!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Log into cogeco website and use webmail.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Then cancel cogeco and call teksavy. Still on the cogeco line only half the price and no caps. Any plan they have is $5 more for unlimited downloads. They do dsl also but for dsl ebox has been cheaper. Ebox has free downloads from 2am to 2pm. thats handy for business. We do all out new system downloads in the am. Just say to no bell and cogeco.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

apparently im the guy to call if you have a 5000 series deere to sell. Anyone need a 5000 series deere there are some out there


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Then cancel cogeco and call teksavy. Still on the cogeco line only half the price and no caps. Any plan they have is $5 more for unlimited downloads. They do dsl also but for dsl ebox has been cheaper. Ebox has free downloads from 2am to 2pm. thats handy for business. We do all out new system downloads in the am. Just say to no bell and cogeco.


Even the webmail is down? I thinking there time is up too...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Streamline Trailers out of Hamilton makes enclosed trailers on site. We have ordered from them for this coming summer because of the quality and build and customization. I think they are the only Canadian maker of enclosed trailers.


----------



## greywynd

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Streamline Trailers out of Hamilton makes enclosed trailers on site. We have ordered from them for this coming summer because of the quality and build and customization. I think they are the only Canadian maker of enclosed trailers.


I'd called them, but they're backlogged due to a big order from some property maintenance place.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Streamline Trailers out of Hamilton makes enclosed trailers on site. We have ordered from them for this coming summer because of the quality and build and customization. I think they are the only Canadian maker of enclosed trailers.


I thought you were done with Canadian made...


----------



## dingybigfoot

Windy day today. Had guys doing litter too


----------



## ff1221

They'd have been chasing it all over the place!


----------



## Hysert

Did 100ton of stone today... got home to see some shingles blew off... great!!!


----------



## DeVries

Saws will be running for a day or two now. Couple trees down and lots of branches. Sounding like a freight train around here the way the wind is blowing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You fellas better hang on to your tuques.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

What are you getting that is custom in an enclosed? Bunks and pottys


----------



## DeVries

At least we have no snow on the ground to be blowing everywhere. Tuesday looks to be a snowy day 5-10 on tap now.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

MIDTOWNPC said:


> What are you getting that is custom in an enclosed? Bunks and pottys


Ha, galvanized frame and upgraded axle's and height. Nothing crazy, but was impressed with their quality and mom and pop feel


----------



## Hysert

DeVries said:


> At least we have no snow on the ground to be blowing everywhere. Tuesday looks to be a snowy day 5-10 on tap now.


Snow??? What is that???


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Are you guys seeing Swiss chalet ads? Find that funny on the Canadian thread


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mistakes trailer factory ads...

Edit: miska


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Are you guys seeing Swiss chalet ads? Find that funny on the Canadian thread


Clearly we know what the last thing you googled was lol... my are led light bar ad's

I can imagine grants Plowsite ad's shows up local French strip clubs LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Dude, I live near Barrie. IF I went to strip clubs, and I'm not saying I would, but if I did... I can assure you I would not Google the local ones. Lol 

It's worth the drive to Montreal. At least that's what I've heard.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I am starting to get a little creeper out by some of the connections and predictions the Internet makes though. My Dentist and her entire family are recommended as people I may know on Facebook. Here's the thing, I never Googled the dentist, I book my appointments in person, they don't have my email, she gets paid by my wife's benefits, but Facebook knows I know her? 

I see a lot of Bobcat ads, which makes sense. But every now and then I get the odd one that is far too specific and suspiciously tailored to me.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mine is showing Chevy Cruze and Quicken Loans ads...2 things I have never looked at, nor have any desire to look at. 

Hope the clowns that advertise here with those rolling don't pay much, cause I've yet to see anything that interests me.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

R.G.PEEL said:


> I am starting to get a little creeper out by some of the connections and predictions the Internet makes though. My Dentist and her entire family are recommended as people I may know on Facebook. Here's the thing, I never Googled the dentist, I book my appointments in person, they don't have my email, she gets paid by my wife's benefits, but Facebook knows I know her?
> 
> I see a lot of Bobcat ads, which makes sense. But every now and then I get the odd one that is far too specific and suspiciously tailored to me.


I wouldn't be surprised if the location services on your phone picks up the dentists office and then shares it with the ad server and Facebook and tada, there's the connection.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Well if you took a quicken loan, you could have a Chevy cruze. So maybe they're on to something.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

R.G.PEEL said:


> Well if you took a quicken loan, you could have a Chevy cruze. So maybe they're on to something.


Maybe they know my house is almost paid for, so they're trying to convince me to borrow more money against it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Land Rover ads now, I'm movin on up...
But now I'm hungry for Swiss chalet too.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I know linked in populates your address book and makes connections that way, if your dentist has your wife's email it sees you're in hers then FB might make the connection and voila,( hey that's French look at that)
Strippers.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Funny you guys say all this, forever, Dozr ads for me on kijiji.

Out of nowhere, Russian Bride ads. I swear on all the is holy that I have never searched for Russian bride's in my life or anything close to that!!!


----------



## SHAWZER

3 - 5 cm overnight . Crusty underneath and strong winds .


----------



## schrader

I hope this isn't like last year when winter dragged on forever, wind is nasty cold.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Funny you guys say all this, forever, Dozr ads for me on kijiji.
> 
> Out of nowhere, Russian Bride ads. I swear on all the is holy that I have never searched for Russian bride's in my life or anything close to that!!!


Hahahahahahahahahahaha sure sure jon!

Sierra 1500 ads for me now... I'm glad all my ads are equipment or trucks, see even facebook and Plowsite know I'm a good guy LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Now there are apps that will tell you when a friend is close. Google maps mines the data and Im sure you can pinpoint every place you have been with your phone. I know you can map the pictures, from the location data. Infact if you send someone a picture there is a way to find out where they took it. I turned something on a few weeks ago on my phone and now every so often it tells me how many steps I have taken, and if I have reached my goal for today. Last time I was out bouncing around in the sidewalk tractor and it told me that was a great jog, I reached my daily activity goal. My truck reads the texts and has the new proximity keys.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Now there are apps that will tell you when a friend is close. . .


I don't have any close friends, that one seems like a waste to me.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> I don't have any close friends, that one seems like a waste to me.


Plus you might start to wonder why your close friend is always at your house while your out plowing snow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> Plus you might start to wonder why your close friend is always at your house while your out plowing snow.


What DOES Chad do at your place??!


----------



## Mr.Markus

So I don't know if this is true, the parts guy at the dealer told me that if I order a printed service manual for a tractor, kubota wants like $800. I have a few 80s tractors that I wouldn't mind having them for but I can't find them online. Nice guy though put them on a stick for me. 







Too soon to call him a friend though...


----------



## schrader

This looks interesting for us LE boys
956103857860310


----------



## DeVries

Figures, snowmageddon for March break. Hope the ground freezes up before then.

Was going to do a small armourstone job in Wingham at a families property next week. Not sure that will happen


----------



## Hysert

Everyone's got the itch to get started!! Specks been running gravel for me for the last two days! He's heading north tmr for the first run of armour for a big one I start in April 160+tons and probably another 25ton of steps! This jobs on the side of a large ravine and will be tough even in dry conditions! 

Wife's off to Matt good concert, she won free tickets on the edge!! MrT and I are gonna pound Mcds... I can feel my stomach turning already!!! Spray town coming up


----------



## R.G.PEEL

We started. I've dug 22 loads, and today we spread graded and packed 380 tonnes of recycled for a roadway. Aside from the days we get weather, I think the season is on now.


----------



## Hysert

I'm with you Grant, thinking after next week I'm pulling the salter off the dump!!


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> What DOES Chad do at your place??!


Probably cleaning the house and doing my laundry.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave said:


> Probably cleaning the house and doing my laundry.


LMAO


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hopefully he doesnt drink the water cause he could be TripleL triplets on his first swing for the fence. 

Heavy equipment show comming up...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

We need to do the gtgs more often.
Jon cant share all his stories if we wait more then a month. Cet needs to get out. His wife is making him build a tinyhome like on tv.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

If oomkes comes to the gtg his .37 cent savings on the doller could cover the portion of extra nachos that dave eats.


----------



## Mr.Markus

"Extra Nachos" ...Like that's a real thing with Dave around!


----------



## Mr.Markus

http://www.auctionsfind.com/auction/12269


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> "Extra Nachos" ...Like that's a real thing with Dave around!


Some people might call you a bully.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I hate myself too...


----------



## dingybigfoot

PPM vehicle on PP24..I mean CP24. Some good press there Jon.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Just installed a polar edge onto my 3200 snow wing. Just waiting for a company to finish the new wing edges. 

Jd posted a link a while ago. I never commented but I had ordered one and it came in this week. Our town loves it on their truck plow so I thought I would try it. Think we might have snow tuesday and ill try it.


----------



## ff1221

DeVries said:


> Figures, snowmageddon for March break. Hope the ground freezes up before then.
> 
> Was going to do a small armourstone job in Wingham at a families property next week. Not sure that will happen


Heading into my neck of the woods, I'm only 30 minutes from Wingham so if you need something don't hesitate to send a message!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

https://ca.yahoo.com/news/car-stolen-torontos-jane-lawrence-113237620.html


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

he owner of Pristine Property Maintenance said Friday that it was one of his employees who found the car and the girl. The employee had stopped at the nearby housing complex on his rounds collecting litter at various sites.

"Our employee John got there to do his litter pick-up and happened to notice that the black Camry was running and then realized that that was the black Camry that he heard [about] on the radio all morning," company owner Jon Agg told CBC Toronto in a telephone interview. "Then he looked in the back seat and sure enough there was the little girl."

The employee called 911, Agg said, and checked to make sure the girl was okay.

"He then said sweet things to her and closed the door again and then just waited for the police to arrive," Agg said.

The employee did not want to speak to the media, he said.

"I definitely think he's a hero, but he's a very humble guy," Agg said, adding that he returned to his rounds.


----------



## dingybigfoot

MIDTOWNPC said:


> he owner of Pristine Property Maintenance said Friday that it was one of his employees who found the car and the girl. The employee had stopped at the nearby housing complex on his rounds collecting litter at various sites.
> 
> "Our employee John got there to do his litter pick-up and happened to notice that the black Camry was running and then realized that that was the black Camry that he heard [about] on the radio all morning," company owner Jon Agg told CBC Toronto in a telephone interview. "Then he looked in the back seat and sure enough there was the little girl."
> 
> The employee called 911, Agg said, and checked to make sure the girl was okay.
> 
> "He then said sweet things to her and closed the door again and then just waited for the police to arrive," Agg said.
> 
> The employee did not want to speak to the media, he said.
> 
> "I definitely think he's a hero, but he's a very humble guy," Agg said, adding that he returned to his rounds.


Solid!!! I'm happy she was unharmed.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

yeah, really crazy day - when he texted me this morning I was shocked, because the radio said the car was in cambridge. What's really crazy is that he joked to his girlfriend this morning that he would probably find the car.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My wife heard Jon on CBC this morning... why does she know who you are Jon?


----------



## dingybigfoot

Mr.Markus said:


> My wife heard Jon on CBC this morning... why does she know who you are Jon?


Lmao..lol.dkm.
Jon knows everybody..lol. 
And.."We all work for Jon, we just don't know it yet."


----------



## Hysert

Wow hats off to your guy Jon!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Mrs. Marcus and me talk, planing the intervention


----------



## dingybigfoot

Squalls in Whitby.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mcdonalds is going to start doing delivery.
whats your address again Jon?


----------



## Triple L

That's crazy jon! Way to go!!!


----------



## chachi1984

trace snow on the 403 Dixie/401 until Trafalgar Oakville, clear from Dorval to burlington


----------



## SHAWZER

Not even a dusting here ..... suits me fine .


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hit and miss, I hate streamers


----------



## schrader

Ha 5-10 cm here wind is realy picking up.


----------



## Hysert

We got a good inch in spots!! Cold tho, prewetted for the first time in awhile!!! There was nothing at 3am by 430 it was go time!


----------



## SHAWZER

Just come back from Collingwood , nasty weather there . Meaford , Thornbury are clear and sunny .


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Funny how that is? Gotta do a full site check with these mornings, because km to km is different


----------



## Mr.Markus

Full push and salt here, 3-4 inches of wonderfully light stuff,
N End just a salt, looks like the streamer just locked over us for the night, it was done about 3am though so nice little bit to knock the rust off the plow and the front wheel bearing out of my truck.


----------



## schrader

Tried to send it your way but the squall is locked over us.


----------



## f150skidoo

Their now showing a snow storm Monday night into Tuesday.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hamilton/niagara look nice for mon tues...


----------



## schrader

Monday Tuesday is looking like a mess for everyone, think I liked the weather in February better.


----------



## DeVries

First year in a while I haven't gone south for March break. Looks like I made a good call.

http://weather.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?on58#2020417442066773243201703110503ws1171cwto


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> First year in a while I haven't gone south for March break. Looks like I made a good call
> http://weather.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?on58#2020417442066773243201703110503ws1171cwto


...or you're the jinx.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Still a couple days away, hopefully it calms down


----------



## Mr.Markus

*Note to self:* Stick with the original thought of getting up early and resetting the alarm on your phone for 1am for daylight savings time morning. Don't rethink it while still in bed and try to outsmart it and get extra sleep by setting it for 1:59.
Time changes at 2 and your late cause its 3. LOL


----------



## Hysert

Baaaa it's only a hr!!! It will be nice to have the sun up till 7 tho???


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Still a couple days away, hopefully it calms down


Amount doubled for us.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I hear the fat lady warming up for a song, after this storm or is that Jon gagging. 

30cm would be nice.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ha, ******


----------



## schrader

Someone need to kick him, after the salt bills rolled in my piggy bank is empty and I was hoping winter was fading away but guess I was wrong.


----------



## BC Handyman

I'm done with this winter...... I hope.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Sorry.

I will admit we salted alot this year.
I just like when we get good snow falls. I find my guys do well with them and the little ones are the pain. 

I bought that 6420. It has a metal pless blade in it but its an older one. It checked out good. It wont arrive till later in the week but it will be a welcomed addition to kingston and ill get my case back in cobourg.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

And the downgrading begins! I hope that they made good ad revenue from all the click bait


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Sorry.
> 
> I will admit we salted alot this year.
> I just like when we get good snow falls. I find my guys do well with them and the little ones are the pain.
> 
> I bought that 6420. It has a metal pless blade in it but its an older one. It checked out good. It wont arrive till later in the week but it will be a welcomed addition to kingston and ill get my case back in cobourg.


It was a weird year for me too, years of hustling and working hard,last spring I lost a $40k account, I thought for sure my sales goal would take a hit...at the end of the season I was higher by $5k and my costs were down by $15k. I opted out of bidding municipal snow this season, and predictably the contractor that took it, bid it stupid low to the point where even councillors were laughing about it and signed them.
And yet even without the extra sites, I still went through more salt than any season I've ever had..


----------



## Hysert

Nice Markus!! 

Heading out to pretreat a few picky places, should hold things until it get heavy later today!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd said:


> And the downgrading begins! I hope that they made good ad revenue from all the click bait


Until Jon pipes in...


----------



## SHAWZER

Down to 2-5 cm here . May get to sit on the bench for this storm .......


----------



## Hysert

Sun was red coming up!! "Red in the morning sailors warning" 

Thru my back out yesterday, bringing a laborer with me for this one to shovel my walks!! Gonna load up the single stage blower too!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I guess I jinxed it, but twitter feeds from the global guys were saying everyone was overkilling it


----------



## ff1221

I'm just going to assume we are going to get 30cm even though they are only calling for 1-3cm, that way I won't be upset if I wake up to 30cm like the last couple of storms they dropped the ball on!

Anybody here do Hydroseeding?


----------



## dingybigfoot

Watching Ice Road Truckers. They go through some crap man!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have gotten hooked on rescue 401. It's pretty cool seeing some of the rigs i see around.
There are a few guys from out this way that truck on those ice roads as well.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Yeah, I've seen the commercials for rescue 401. I've been meaning to check it out.


----------



## DeVries

Looks like the lake effect band is swinging its way around the lake. Let the fun begin.


----------



## f150skidoo

At least with it being cold out the snow will be light and fluffy.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Still nothing in Scarborough, but people are calling for downtown...


----------



## Hysert

f150skidoo said:


> At least with it being cold out the snow will be light and fluffy.


Thank god... 30cm of wet stuff and the army will be in town again!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Am I missing this a bit? Doesn't look terrible on radar, and I don't see how the fast moving Florida storm will hit us


----------



## dingybigfoot

I'm looking at the radar and thinking the same thing. Menace factor doesn't seem to be there from Burlington northward.


----------



## f150skidoo

The system over us now is suppose to start to merge down south with the other system and will start to draw up moisture from the storm moving up the eastern sea board. The real snow won't hit us until tomorrow morning.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I just think the timing will be off and less suck up


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd said:


> I just think the timing will be off and less suck up


I am not going to warn you anymore Jon...

I had a great day today...! Beat my record for amount of $ made in 1 day!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cet told me that at the nursing home today they did face painting. LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> I am not going to warn you anymore Jon...
> 
> I had a great day today...! Beat my record for amount of $ made in 1 day!


Its not what you make its what you keep. 

But ill let you buy lunch


----------



## JD Dave

I'm just trying to decide if I'm moving my business beside Markus or Dean. All this talk about making money makes me think.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Didnt you ask to borrow my ram a while ago so people felt sorry for you... lol.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Only a dusting here


----------



## dingybigfoot

Dusting here as well.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We are going to full salt now, only a cm, and have to posture for the morning


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> I'm just trying to decide if I'm moving my business beside Markus or Dean. All this talk about making money makes me think.


Dean Definitely Dean... thanks!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Confusing day eh? Hope salting was the right call


----------



## dingybigfoot

Fingers crossed.


----------



## greywynd

Still just a dusting all the way from Trenton to Peterborough at this point.


----------



## By-The-Lake

Happiness is coming back from salting and finding a downgraded forecast.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Wet pavement is bliss. Lol.


----------



## ff1221

Calm and clear here, most unusual!


----------



## redclifford

I'd say atleast 25-30cm already down n it's not suppose to stop till tomorrow morning. Not bad for our first real plow of the year, fresh Pow- nice n fluffy


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Cet told me that at the nursing home today they did face painting. LOL


When they tell you to put the trigger lock on before the next step... Thankfully I'm old enough to be wearing glasses.


----------



## cet

JD Dave said:


> I'm just trying to decide if I'm moving my business beside Markus or Dean. All this talk about making money makes me think.


I can hear the violins now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> I can hear the violins now.


It's called tinnitus...


----------



## JD Dave

The snow can stop anytime now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Do you need some help?
Call chad...
It stopped here when Jon chimed in, he knows what he did...lol

I swear the wind is picking up what's here and sending it that way, all the fields are bare.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ha, so was I a jinx? Or genius? 

Our lots are looking good except if they are beside a field or big roof. But I think we have done as much as we can, site check before morning will finish winter hopefully!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave said:


> The snow can stop anytime now.


You sound like Defcon.


----------



## DeVries

Agreed, more than 24 hrs and still going strong. This system has just stalled on top of us.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have 2cm and heavy winds.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I have 2cm and heavy winds.


Taco night?!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Taco night?!


I prefer fajitas that I dont have to share.
The new truck got to work a bit today. Starting to snow here and looks like a 3am scrape for us. Bed for me.


----------



## SHAWZER

Glad I learned how to play with the computer about 6 years ago , with no snow and the wife snoring , gives me something to do at this time in the morning .......


----------



## schrader

A separate bed in the basement works better for me


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha ,yep , we have had separate sleeping beds for a few years now ......Thumbs Up


----------



## redclifford

Started snowing Monday at 10am.....hasn't let up once since then, suppose to continue past 2 pm


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Agreed, more than 24 hrs and still going strong. This system has just stalled on top of us.


At least you didn't cancel your spring holiday for nothing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Ha Ha ,yep , we have had separate sleeping beds for a few years now ......Thumbs Up


I have been on the couch for years...
Not sure why, as we have 4 fully furnished bedrooms for the 2 of us.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

If it's like my house, it's probably because some pillows are not in fact pillows, but decorations.


----------



## Hysert

Well that was fun!! Pulled 36hr as I didn't sleep first (dumb @zz) slept last night for 4 hrs and back at it for cleanups!! 24hr in the truck straight and another 9 today? Forgot what a good snow was!! Now drift duty!


----------



## schrader

Glad we didn't get much snow because that wind is nasty and blowing everything around, looks like it a hide out inside day again.


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL said:


> If it's like my house, it's probably because some pillows are not in fact pillows, but decorations.


Are they on the floor with a crumpled up blanket and a slow Eagles tune playing in the background...?


Hysert said:


> Well that was fun!! Pulled 36hr as I didn't sleep first (dumb @zz) slept last night for 4 hrs and back at it for cleanups!! 24hr in the truck straight and another 9 today? Forgot what a good snow was!! Now drift duty!


What was the final tally for accumulation down there..?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Are they on the floor with a crumpled up blanket and a slow Eagles tune playing in the background...?
> 
> What was the final tally for accumulation down there..?


Grant might not be old enough to know the Eagles.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Grant might not be old enough to know the Eagles.


But us old guys lauggggghhed...


----------



## DeVries

Nice storm to end the season, I'm glad I wasn't away, I like big storms way more than the annoying little ones. According to the radio we got 40cms.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Nice storm to end the season, I'm glad I wasn't away, I like big storms way more than the annoying little ones. According to the radio we got 40cms.


Is Mr Heyink still lucid?

I thought aboot texting him, but figured he didn't need another person bothering him.


----------



## cet

DeVries said:


> Nice storm to end the season, I'm glad I wasn't away, I like big storms way more than the annoying little ones. According to the radio we got 40cms.


Are you sure winters over?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> But us old guys lauggggghhed...


I like all the titles for these places to sleep, they used to be called the dog house.


----------



## Hysert

Just checked EC data.. but it's not fully updated... think DeVries is about right on with 40ish!!! Sun came out this aft and all the hard pack is gone! Even a few I didn't salt??? I just was out pushen the slush off a few aswell... V blade is much better for that then the WO... gonna do a small salt run after dinner for the 24hr places and probably a decent run in the am, as -9 tonight should lock everything up for skating


----------



## Hysert

We needed this storm!!! Was getting a few comments from the monthlys over the pass few weeks!!! Even had one say they shouldn't be charged for the last month... last yr we had maybe 6/7 pushes this yr 4, but I've used more salt?? They just don't get it!!! I can hold my head high 40cm and not a call or email!!! Even had one tell me to go home a get some sleep!!! Lol


----------



## DeVries

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is Mr Heyink still lucid?
> 
> I thought aboot texting him, but figured he didn't need another person bothering him.


Dave does a standup job, probably the only calls he's had is from his family seeing how he's doing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Dave does a standup job, probably the only calls he's had is from his family seeing how he's doing.


So I should start harassing him???


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

His song is britney's hit me baby one more time


----------



## Mr.Markus

Isn't his wife's name Maria...?


----------



## Mr.Markus

If you haven't registered for the equipment show...

www.NHES.ca

Promo code: NHS2002 will save you $20


----------



## f150skidoo

Is the heavy equipment show worth while going to? The 10 year old in me just wants to go and see big pieces of equipment. Me and a couple buddy's were supposed to go to conexpo in Los Vegas the other week but never ended up going.


----------



## Hysert

f150skidoo said:


> Is the heavy equipment show worth while going to? The 10 year old in me just wants to go and see big pieces of equipment. Me and a couple buddy's were supposed to go to conexpo in Los Vegas the other week but never ended up going.


Its all about the nachos!!!

Is anyone thinking about going to SIMA? We are planning on going to the grandprix the week before but mite have to make it a camping trip with the family. ..


----------



## Mr.Markus

I just pictured a bunch a guys walking around the show asking where the nachos are at...


----------



## Hysert

We should have a nacho stand? "DAVE'S notchur NACHOS"


----------



## cet

Hysert said:


> We needed this storm!!! Was getting a few comments from the monthlys over the pass few weeks!!! Even had one say they shouldn't be charged for the last month... last yr we had maybe 6/7 pushes this yr 4, but I've used more salt?? They just don't get it!!! I can hold my head high 40cm and not a call or email!!! Even had one tell me to go home a get some sleep!!! Lol


I bet that 1 guy came out with an extra 25% 2 years ago when you had to work so hard, they all have short memories.


----------



## JD Dave

There's more to life then nachos.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> There's more to life then nachos.


I hope that's nacho slogan...


----------



## Hysert

cet said:


> I bet that 1 guy came out with an extra 25% 2 years ago when you had to work so hard, they all have short memories.


Funny you say that, I replied, when I was plowing 6/7 times a month 2yrs ago, I wasn't sending you a higher bill!!!


----------



## cet

JD Dave said:


> There's more to life then nachos.


Is this what you're teaching your kids?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

cet said:


> Grant might not be old enough to know the Eagles.


They were broken up before I was born, but I'm still a fan


----------



## Mr.Markus

I am gonna clean up and take off the salter tomorrow, see if I can make March go out like a Lion....


----------



## dingybigfoot

One more clipper on tap tomorrow night into Saturday. Hopefully not. I'm done with winter.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> I am gonna clean up and take off the salter tomorrow, see if I can make March go out like a Lion....


I know your smarter then that.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm really not, yesterday I reorganised all the equipment in the warehouse, tidied up and reclaimed some space. I opened the door this morning and thought someone had broke in...


----------



## cet

I washed my truck today, that should bring some type of precipitation. 
Approx 4 weeks to golf season.


----------



## Hysert

Spring must be close! F1 next weekend....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Everyone must think it's over, my wife came home from the grocery store with a trunk full of snow shovels.
I'm like WTF! How much do you think I shovel?
-" They were on clearance...$1.44 each"
Somebody call Jon....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Saw this on Facebook... Ouch


----------



## Hysert

R.G.PEEL said:


> Saw this on Facebook... Ouch
> 
> View attachment 171524


Wife showed me that yesterday, yikes!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

R.G.PEEL said:


> Saw this on Facebook... Ouch
> 
> View attachment 171524


Is Kannadian Facebook a couple months behind Murcan Facebook?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is Kannadian Facebook a couple months behind Murcan Facebook?


No the kids always know everything first...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave said:


> I know your smarter then that.


You sure aboot that?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Holy sheet! How fast was he going???


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

And Markus, your extension cord, tire tracks, and thinking you were robbed, Stuart McLain would be proud!!!


----------



## Triple L

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is Kannadian Facebook a couple months behind Murcan Facebook?


Don't worry I was thinking the same thing... clearly I'm on the American facebook and Netflix lol

Either that, or it could be everything happens just a little bit slower where grant's from, even his Facebook lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

From the DOT/City/Town/County Rig Pics......Jan 28.....

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/dot-city-town-county-rig-pics.20489/page-608#post-2191197


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Only thing slower than my Facebook is my friends from kitchener and South of the border!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

R.G.PEEL said:


> Only thing slower than my Facebook is my friends from kitchener and South of the border!


Good thing I'm north of the southern border!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> From the DOT/City/Town/County Rig Pics......Jan 28.....
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/dot-city-town-county-rig-pics.20489/page-608#post-2191197


It's ok Mark, you didn't have to spend all night looking for that to prove your still a kid.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> It's ok Mark, you didn't have to spend all night looking for that to prove your still a kid.


Did two.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Never hauled mid march before.
This was the first time blowing snow into the trucks. Wow.


----------



## JD Dave

I've never seen anyone load snow with the box up before. What happened to working by the hour and skids are the best. Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the blower wouldn't work for every site. You need to have some room.
I still like skids to load. 
Working by the hour is great. 
Its the secret sauce that makes the sandwich.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I do a lot of things you have never seen but Im still learning.
You should be happy I have no more big orange tractors.


----------



## Mr.Markus

That looks awesome. I would guess you wouldn't want it to be windy or you'd have to throw in a full salt afterwards.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I always thought it would be faster with a bucket..........


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> You should be happy I have no more big orange tractors.


Everyone is Irish today.....


----------



## JD Dave

Yes I'm happy your Green now Dean. My dad use to have a place where the snow had to be hauled the same night it snowed back in the 70's. They'd windrow the snow then load with blowers. It was very innovative for the time.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Regardless if it is snow or dirt, I far prefer contract price or per load or per ton rates vs hourly. It creates a challenge to see how fast it can get done rather than just watching the clock. 

For example, when we had a job to load 110 trucks of dirt, but couldn't use anything bigger than a skidsteer because of the site, I bought bigger buckets and did it in half the time. Same with pools etc, if I can do it lump sum and be gone in 6-7 hrs I'm happy. Hourly, that would only make $1000. Not really worth being fast. 

With that green dean machine I'd go per load and get it done and go to sleep. No way would a bucket keep up with that. I saw a 980 cat with a high capacity bucket in Quebec two pass loading trucks just because a blower wouldn't work for what they were doing. Even that would barely keep up with a blower like dean's. Dean, do they make a truck loading chute for that? Would be well worth it, contains the mess.


----------



## JD Dave

Working hourly is only painful if you have to sign in and out with security at a job site. Lol


----------



## Hysert

Nice Dean!! I'm amazed your customer would pay for removal after this dismal winter!! The 40cm we got this week is nearly gone and the piles are half the size they were on weds!! Go Team Dean!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I had a large customer offer me "all the work I can handle" but all hourly and I had to do it for $65/hr. He had a formula all worked out for what a monthly payment is and fuel bill, operator (he said $14/hr lol) and showed me how a young guy like me could really make money... I told him it sounds like he has it all figured out and should just go ahead and earn all that for himself!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Sometimes I amaze myself.

Alot has to do with the tenants.



Hysert said:


> Nice Dean!! I'm amazed your customer would pay for removal after this dismal winter!! The 40cm we got this week is nearly gone and the piles are half the size they were on weds!! Go Team Dean!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL said:


> Regardless if it is snow or dirt, I far prefer contract price or per load or per ton rates vs hourly. It creates a challenge to see how fast it can get done rather than just watching the clock.
> 
> For example, when we had a job to load 110 trucks of dirt, but couldn't use anything bigger than a skidsteer because of the site, I bought bigger buckets and did it in half the time. Same with pools etc, if I can do it lump sum and be gone in 6-7 hrs I'm happy. Hourly, that would only make $1000. Not really worth being fast.
> 
> With that green dean machine I'd go per load and get it done and go to sleep. No way would a bucket keep up with that. I saw a 980 cat with a high capacity bucket in Quebec two pass loading trucks just because a blower wouldn't work for what they were doing. Even that would barely keep up with a blower like dean's. Dean, do they make a truck loading chute for that? Would be well worth it, contains the mess.


That is a truck loading shoot. We were just trying what worked best. Its best to have a full bite of snow and there is no blow off. The shoot telescopes. We could have been faster but the front blade was in the way and I didnt want to drop it.

I wonder how it will work on a 6430 vs a 7330


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC said:


> That is a truck loading shoot. We were just trying what worked best. Its best to have a full bite of snow and there is no blow off. The shoot telescopes. We could have been faster but the front blade was in the way and I didnt want to drop it.
> 
> I wonder how it will work on a 6430 vs a 7330


Kind of like going from the Kubota to the 6430.


----------



## cet

JD Dave said:


> Kind of like going from the Kubota to the 6430.


Chad's skin seems to be much thicker.


----------



## SHAWZER

Light dusting here , any excuse to go for breakfast .


----------



## GMC Driver

Made it through, very few issues. Worst sites hit 70cm, but average was 50-60. Most places plowed 6 times in 2 days. Crews did really well, not many equipment issues. Those came on day 3 - love changing hoses on my back on cold wet pavement on a truck thats been out in a 3 day storm at the end of the day. But also got some really positive feedback, and that's always nice.

Took a drive to Kitchener yesterday, nice day to take off. Looks like we're back at it again today.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Light dusting here , any excuse to go for breakfast .


It was the same here about that time, got about an inch during breakfast, parking lots held but walkways needed a scrape.


----------



## greywynd

When I plowed with a 644 JD loader, removals were 2, maybe 3 buckets per tri-axle. Blowers I think work better with fresher snow, before it ices up as a big chunk of ice. Loaders I find can scrape the ice off the pavement nicely, not sure how the blowers compare that way. 

I also know of places that use blowers to 'stack' snow, makes an impressive pile.


----------



## Mr.Markus

For years our town used a local to do the downtown removals a couple times a year with skids and loaders.
A few years ago he got underbid, and the new contractor a young company, came in with skid and tractor blowers to do the job. Our main streets are county roads sidewalks are municipal and there was no communication. The blowers in a confined space put a dusting on everything (including several of the downtown lots I maintain) Sometimes a good idea needs to be thought through, these guys while efficient in their job made a mess for a lot of people.


----------



## Hysert

Same here.. everything basically held it... +2 all night????


----------



## schrader

This has to be the slowest moving clipper I have ever seen, glad its mostly melting on the ground here as well.


----------



## SHAWZER

Washed my truck , took the blade off again , and crossed my fingers no snow for a week .........


----------



## Hysert

Got some trailers done ready for safety.. took the snows off the pickup... had a orange sales truck in the driveway?? Also getting all my insurance policies quoted by another company? So far my pickup insurance has gone down $500... Guess longterm loyalty to one company was not what it turns out to be...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I had a go at my insurance last year, my broker handed down a 20% increase and shrugged at me. He explained that what he does for loyal customers now has no bearing on their prices anymore.
I hacked the CEO of economicals email basically copying and pasting his/my email exchange. In doing some research I learned that economical was going through a demutualization and seemed to be shedding policies using this huge increase tactic.
A day after my email my phone rang from their executive office, my increase was slashed to 6%. But it stirred up a lot at the brokerages and a lot of people's rates were reevaluated by economical. Insurance as we know is huge business but don't underestimate what you can do nowadays.
Trucking friends of mine have started their own self insurance with some of their competitors, I had an interesting conversation on Sat night , some of you bigger snow players might want to look into it.

http://www.canadianunderwriter.ca/features/creative-captives/


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Home Insurance is just as screwed up - 

So my mom dies, and I notice the price goes from $1300 a year, to $1800 - not the end of the world, but kinda was odd to me that it hadn't moved much at all until then, but then I thought, they must somehow know that my dad has Alzheimer's, so maybe higher risk... and caregivers, so yeah, justified it in my head.

Following year, goes from $1800 to $4200 - and I show my wife, because she does all of our stuff, and I think.... that's a bit much right? She looks at me like I am an idiot and says we pay $1100 a year, and that's crazy.

I now am pissed, because my parents had been with this company for 40plus years, and all insurance was with them, and they had (according to the bill) every possible loyalty and multiple discount. 

I call in, and get told that's the best they can do, I go to the Umbudsperson, who says this is normal, I tell them they are crazy, and got three other quotes for around $1100 - made no sense to me then, and still doesn't!!! But I will take the savings. 

Loyalty means nothing to these companies.


----------



## Mr.Markus

That is crazy.
I'm glad the estate I'm handling isn't my money cause there were guns in the house...


----------



## schrader

Dean has probably already bought this but looks like a great deal.
 HLA 8-12ft hydraulic wings snow plow skid steer


----------



## Mr.Markus

http://www.gmfleet.com/news/gm-navistar-reach-medium-duty-conventional-cab-trucks-agreement.html

Does anybody know whether this means 4500/5500 GM pickups?


----------



## Triple L

schrader said:


> Dean has probably already bought this but looks like a great deal.
> HLA 8-12ft hydraulic wings snow plow skid steer


I have a 4 year old 9-15 machinability which is twice the blade of a hla, for sale for $6500, skidsteer quick tach, electric diverter... priced a new one was $12,000


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus said:


> http://www.gmfleet.com/news/gm-navistar-reach-medium-duty-conventional-cab-trucks-agreement.html
> 
> Does anybody know whether this means 4500/5500 GM pickups?


Well its about time


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Wrong thread


----------



## DeVries

It says medium duty trucks so that's what I'm thinking.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm stuck on the words conventional cab, can't decide whether they mean pickup cab or like the 4500/5500 they have today. Or is it only the gm power train on a navistar chassis.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Kinda a nice ** to ford no?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Kinda a nice ** to ford no?


Ford people talk funny...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Apparently they do, apparently they do.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> I'm stuck on the words conventional cab, can't decide whether they mean pickup cab or like the 4500/5500 they have today. Or is it only the gm power train on a navistar chassis.


I've been following this quite closely over the past 2 years and what I've read it's gonna be a duramax engine, Allison transmission, terrastar frame, axles, suspension, with a gm designed cab and each truck will have its own hood / headlights between gm/chevy/international


----------



## Mr.Markus

Can you draw it...?


----------



## Hysert

Gonna be a decent spot salt tonight! 20 degree change... tho it was a beauty day!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Crazy! Saw that change in temp and was shocked!!!


----------



## schrader

Weekend looks messy as well. I was just in my salt bin looking at the salt I had left over now I wondering if I have enough.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its almost as if someone took their salter off today, put their summer tires on cleaned, and touched up the paint on their 450K truck LOL...
lol lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Its almost as if someone took their salter off today, put their summer tires on cleaned, and touched up the paint on their 450K truck LOL...
> lol lol


Only a moron would do that in virtually the middle of March.


----------



## Mr.Markus

We can be that mistake...
-Superbad


----------



## Mr.Markus

It probably isn't as bad as I think...
I hate mud season, this was last month.


----------



## SHAWZER

You guys are real brave removing snow tires in March........


----------



## Mr.Markus

My summer tires are bf all terrains, they are probably better than the existing 3 yr old snows. Its the aluminum rims I worry about, but I bought them off some cheap farmer so it ok.


----------



## Hysert

SHAWZER said:


> You guys are real brave removing snow tires in March........


The pickups tires only have 5k on them!! Tho I put my alcoas back on too... ant pulling a salter yet!! Your chevy still looks good for 450k markus


----------



## SHAWZER

Mini squall here right now .


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> My summer tires are bf all terrains, they are probably better than the existing 3 yr old snows. Its the aluminum rims I worry about, but I bought them off some cheap farmer so it ok.


 I do find it funny a seasoned veteran like you took his salter off and put his Himmer rims on. I think talking to yourself all day might be getting to you. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

You're always listening...LOL.
Us seasoned veterans can put a salter on in 2o minutes, it comes off a lot in the winter when I buy stuff I don't use.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Free salter
Snow ex

Please view this ad:

Snow ex 8000 Salter,
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...aign=socialbuttonsVIP&utm_content=app_android


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hey Guys - just throwing this out there - we still have our John Deere's for sale, and will now for sure be switching all of our Stand-on's to Toro Multiforce's, which means the 648r's are going to be for sale, can't remember if I said that before or not 

- we are also going to be going with the new Stihl FS91r, so our 90's and 110's will be for sale as well. 

Might be worth the drive to Ajax! Also will have one F-350 for sale, and a service body for an E-350 single axle.

Whatever doesn't sell, we will be holding a "yard sale" at 381 Westney South, Ajax - from 11am till 4pm on April 1st.

Text me for any pictures or more info - 416 7 37 89 78


----------



## DeVries

What's the reason for dumping all the deere equipment, not competitive on price anymore?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

He's angry at Dave so he's trying to crash the stock price!


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL said:


> He's angry at Dave so he's trying to crash the stock price!


Apparently he can't take a joke.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave said:


> Apparently he can't take a joke.


Eating all the nachos is no joking matter.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

haha - we moved to a new location, that happens to have a Cat dealership in it's backyard - so that was the reason for getting rid of the big equipment. We also found that Deere doesn't really care about our business for Grass cutting - they like people like Dave, but don't care about grasscutters - and they don't stock parts for the smaller equipment - so we would be down a week for a 48 inch lawnmower. And the drive was to Port Perry. We really like Markham Mower, and they now have Pickering Mower, so we will deal with them for all of our smaller equipment, and Cat for the larger stuff.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I


JD Dave said:


> Apparently he can't take a joke.


He's holding a "Garage Sale" on April Fools...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Pristine PM ltd said:


> haha - we moved to a new location, that happens to have a Cat dealership in it's backyard - so that was the reason for getting rid of the big equipment. We also found that Deere doesn't really care about our business for Grass cutting - they like people like Dave, but don't care about grasscutters - and they don't stock parts for the smaller equipment - so we would be down a week for a 48 inch lawnmower. And the drive was to Port Perry. We really like Markham Mower, and they now have Pickering Mower, so we will deal with them for all of our smaller equipment, and Cat for the larger stuff.


Nice to know it's no different in Canada than the states. We have the original branch of an 7-8 store dealership chain 5 minutes from our shop...and they don't know how to stock anything for mowers.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

It is odd, they spent so much money on us to woo us, then their dealerships don't care once we bought


----------



## Mr.Markus

You try not to take it personally. Last week I answered one of Stewart's ads on Kijiji for an item, it was lited in the ag trader as well. Offered good money for it but they told me it has to go in the auction, didn't want to piss off anyone who saw in listed on the auction list. Guess it's better to piss off the guy who's been coming there for 25 years over a couple hundred $.
If I can't get it at the auction I guess I'll have to buy a new one at deboers in Elora. Or trade it all and go to Elmira in Ospringe.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> You try not to take it personally. Last week I answered one of Stewart's ads on Kijiji for an item, it was lited in the ag trader as well. Offered good money for it but they told me it has to go in the auction, didn't want to piss off anyone who saw in listed on the auction list. Guess it's better to piss off the guy who's been coming there for 25 years over a couple hundred $.
> If I can't get it at the auction I guess I'll have to buy a new one at deboers in Elora. Or trade it all and go to Elmira in Ospringe.


Or you can hope you get it for half the price at auction. I bought a tractor at auction for almost 70k less then they tried to sell it to me 4 weeks before auction.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I really don't want to spend a whole day at an auction on a hope...


----------



## Hysert

Goodluck with the new CATs Jon!!! 

We down here are just hoping our kids can get a education! This lockout BS is out of control!! They got whatever kids showing up and hanging out in the gym!! I'm not catholic my wife is and we choose to go this way over public BC the only public school/bus that comes are way went french immersion, we figured English is hard enough to learn these days!! This disruption to his education has happened twice in his only 3yrs of school!! And the piss pour communication is terrible!! 800+ teachers not being payed is probably paying for the boards lawyer fees!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

When you are young it is a lot easier to pick up languages.
I am bilingual French because of small town French immersion, trying to forget my Spanish though.
With the biggest portion our prop tax going to education you would think they could sort this crap out.


----------



## farmergeorge

Mr.Markus said:


> I really don't want to spend a whole day at an auction on a hope...


They will have online bidding, was just looking through the catalogue. Just set maximum bid online and forget about it, will definitely be better then standing out in the cold rain all day


----------



## Mr.Markus

You miss all the great deals that way, plus I like to see for myself what I'm biding on. I drive through there at least once a week, there is a lot of junk that looks good on that site.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

make sure you wave to me if you see me. lol

I know Im just a computer guy but I really like the Shindawa line of trimmers. The easy feed head is also really good. Feed one line all the way thru, touch the ends line ends so its even, and ratchet turn the head back and forth and your done.


----------



## Hysert

IMO our education system sucks!!! Kids from other countries know more about our home they our kids do???


MIDTOWNPC said:


> make sure you wave to me if you see me. lol
> 
> I know Im just a computer guy but I really like the Shindawa line of trimmers. The easy feed head is also really good. Feed one line all the way thru, touch the ends line ends so its even, and ratchet turn the head back and forth and your done.


Funny you say that.. I run those heads on our echos, and the guys still take them apart to reload??? Then they wonder why it don't work cause they lose the spring or install it backwards and it won't let more out when tapped... they all know everything but talk is cheap


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We run them on our stihls, best head ever!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> make sure you wave to me if you see me. lol
> 
> I know Im just a computer guy but I really like the Shindawa line of trimmers. The easy feed head is also really good. Feed one line all the way thru, touch the ends line ends so its even, and ratchet turn the head back and forth and your done.


Are you going? Thought you'd be one of those online bidders.
I'll wave everytime you bid on something....
I used to be a shindaiwa guy but moved over to the echo when the guy out here stopped selling them in the 90s. I still run the echo standard heads, never used a bump head. I have a few that are brand new never been installed.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yay! Freezing rain till 8 am then supposed to be 9 degrees by noon.
Awesome...


----------



## schrader

Yay I have enough salt for two more runs and we could have three freezing rain events this weekend


----------



## Hysert

They are saying +1 and rain for us??? But I'm gonna get out of bed and see for myself...if you know what i mean


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert said:


> They are saying +1 and rain for us??? But I'm gonna get out of bed and see for myself...if you know what i mean


So far all of our F rain events have been like that. Without the pavement heating up it froze on contact. It was weird this year cause none of the rain froze on the trees, just drew the frost out of the ground and froze.
Wish it would pick a temp 10 degrees either side of freezing.


----------



## SHAWZER

That was a waste of salt , heavy rain 20 minutes later , same temperature . Should of went for breakfast first .....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> That was a waste of salt , heavy rain 20 minutes later , same temperature . Should of went for breakfast first .....


Or looked around for stray extension cords in the road.........


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha , already been there done that with a loader .......


----------



## schrader

Pavement held up here stupid interlocking stone walkways freeze up 10 minutes after you salt them. +6 now see what fun the rest of the weekend brings.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Everything needed salt here before 7am. Just a quick heavy downpour at -1.
I had some concrete sidewalks that were lifted last fall where they drill the holes and pump some compound in...they were slippery AF for some reason.
All other concrete around them were just regular slippery...lol.
Bring your mudders to the auction it's gonna be a mess.


----------



## Hysert

They got are forecast wrong! It's 4 degrees warmer!!! Forget ya...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Something familiar going on here...

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...59/1249319497?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus said:


> Something familiar going on here...
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...59/1249319497?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Wow.. nice!!


----------



## dingybigfoot

Pouring rain right now.


----------



## SHAWZER

Going to have breakfast first today . Radar shows snow ??


----------



## schrader

Ice pellets here now


----------



## SHAWZER

Meaford has some interlocking brick beside some sidewalks downtown and they were the only things iced up . Glad I do not have to deal with that ......


----------



## DeVries

Missed out on a nice Case 570 at the auction, but 28,000.00 was too rich for me.
Not many deals to be had thats for sure.


----------



## schrader

Stewarts?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Someone told me scrap prices were up, I didn't believe them till yesterday.lol.


----------



## SHAWZER

Just issued freezing rain warning here at 2:15 am , Keep sending up the hot air from the south ....


----------



## schrader

Pouring rain here, interlock is icy as normal but pavement seems to be holding out. Hope this is the last one.


----------



## SHAWZER

Quit raining so I salted . Better safe than sorry .


----------



## schrader

Was going to unload my salter but the POS won't start again, time for an Honda and in the garbage with the Briggs.


----------



## SHAWZER

I use premium gas in all my small engines . Seems to make a difference in starting , especially if sitting for awhile .


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus said:


> Someone told me scrap prices were up, I didn't believe them till yesterday.lol.


Lmao..


----------



## DeVries

I was amazed that some of the junk they were selling fetched a good dollar. No deals to be had thats for sure.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I considered running to the shop to get a tractor or 2 to park outside with 4 sale signs for the disappointed.


----------



## JD Dave

So Markus did you get your broom or not?


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> So Markus did you get your broom or not?


No... I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave said:


> So Markus did you get your broom or not?


Markus is a witch?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Not a very cute one, heavy one that eats little Dutch people.


----------



## JD Dave

The new equipment is so expensive


Mr.Markus said:


> No... I'll leave it at that.


Did it go for more then a new one. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

$3k about $500 more than I wanted it for top end.
I have a sweeper, just would've been nice for a back up.
Wouldn't have minded some beat up skid forks at a deal too but even they were running $800.
Did you buy anything? I saw your dad there so I knew the bank was around.


----------



## Hysert

$8 bills for used forks... think my new 5k ones were 785... gotta love the excitement of a auction!!


----------



## Hysert

JD Dave said:


> The new equipment is so expensive


I just did pritty good on a new 5ton excavator!! Only cost me 12k


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> $3k about $500 more than I wanted it for top end.
> I have a sweeper, just would've been nice for a back up.
> Wouldn't have minded some beat up skid forks at a deal too but even they were running $800.
> Did you buy anything? I saw your dad there so I knew the bank was around.


I didn't go to sale as I was driving home what I bought the day before at a sale. I did drive by in it and see your truck parked at Judy's. My dad didn't get there until after 2pm.


----------



## JD Dave

I


Hysert said:


> I just did pritty good on a new 5ton excavator!! Only cost me 12k


I'm guessing there's a story there.


----------



## JD Dave




----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Brine sprayer ?
they threw in a one owner lady driven chevy?


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Brine sprayer ?
> they threw in a one owner lady driven chevy?


Ha! We were filling it up with fuel but it was pretty close to the lady drivers home town.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave said:


> View attachment 171721


Weird shade of green.


----------



## Mr.Markus

That is a nice coffee truck too...


----------



## Hysert

JD Dave said:


> View attachment 171721


Looks fimilar that there chevy!!


----------



## JD Dave

I was wishing it was green the whole ride home. I feel bad as I pretty much stole the Chevy off the young punk I bought it from.


----------



## Hysert

The sprayer looks in mint shape Dave!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave said:


> I was wishing it was green the whole ride home. I feel bad as I pretty much stole the Chevy off the young punk I bought it from.


Chad???


----------



## Hysert

Well our kids are getting a education again!! However according to my buddy's wife (that's a teacher there) the teachers don't know what they agreed to? So now there's a possibility the teachers could strike if they lost more then they wanted to during the bargaining???


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave said:


> I was wishing it was green the whole ride home. I feel bad as I pretty much stole the Chevy off the young punk I bought it from.


I have found my usual honest and truthful comments upset "corporate moral" so I will revise my comments for the Snyder Corp to the following, Congratulations Dave! Beautiful Massey Ferguson / cat sprayer! Can we see more cat products in your future? I'm glad that chevy has really grown on you. Highfive on the new high country!

Maybe the new Chad could get a job with you or the mayor of Manitou??? lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hysert said:


> Well our kids are getting a education again!! However according to my buddy's wife (that's a teacher there) the teachers don't know what they agreed to? So now there's a possibility the teachers could strike if they lost more then they wanted to during the bargaining???


You have to pass it in order to know what's in it..........it worked great for the USA with the Unaffordable Care Act.


----------



## Hysert

Not washing them yet!! And worst case I can throw it back on in 20min!!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L said:


> I have found my usual honest and truthful comments upset "corporate moral" so I will revise my comments for the Snyder Corp to the following, Congratulations Dave! Beautiful Massey Ferguson / cat sprayer! Can we see more cat products in your future? I'm glad that chevy has really grown on you. Highfive on the new high country!
> 
> Maybe the new Chad could get a job with you or the mayor of Manitou??? lol


Jeeez man I thought you'd have something better to say. I'm not even sure the mayor would hire you with your knee corporate attitude.


----------



## DeVries

Mike, hope you didn't jinx us. I'm going to wait till next week just in case.


----------



## Hysert

We'll see eh??? 

Just got the new quotes in for the commercial ins, $1k cheaper plus 10%less on the auto on top of the already cheaper quote for the fleet!!! Nearly 2k across the fleet and commercial.... So long, and the broker! I have no more loaltily either!!! 

:waving::waving:


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN says 5 cm wet snow on Thursday .............


----------



## schrader

Blah time for spring


----------



## Mr.Markus

5-10cm with F rain...awesome!
I have a neighbour that tore up his lawn yesterday with an aerator.


----------



## Triple L

Thanks hysert!!!!


----------



## Hysert

Lmao.... you guys know better then to look a week ahead...


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha Ha , 1 - 3 cm and freezing fog now .......:hammerhead:


----------



## DeVries

I bet someone will be putting his salter back on today


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert said:


> Lmao.... you guys know better then to look a week ahead...


Thursday is tomorrow Mike...lol.
Whenever they mention "Above the escarpment " in the "special whether statement" I have to pay attention.


----------



## DeVries

That puts Mike and I in the same boat .amazing how the escarpment can change the weather pattern between a couple hundred feet.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hey Guys - FYI 

We will have 648's, 997's, trimmers, enclosed trailers, drop salters, 1 F-350, and a bunch of odd's and ends, plus the John Deere's.


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus said:


> Thursday is tomorrow Mike...lol.
> Whenever they mention "Above the escarpment " in the "special whether statement" I have to pay attention.


Ya that was a typo... buddy I haven't seen in 5 yrs popped in last night!! And now there's a empty box in the garage that I don't know where it came from????


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Hey Guys - FYI
> 
> We will have 648's, 997's, trimmers, enclosed trailers, drop salters, 1 F-350, and a bunch of odd's and ends, plus the John Deere's.


What auctioneer are you using?


----------



## Hysert

I'm still not putting the salter back on!!! 











For now????


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

no auctioneer, just hoping guys show up with lot's of cash!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

What drop salters are you selling?


----------



## Hysert

Pristine PM ltd said:


> no auctioneer, just hoping guys show up with lot's of cash!


Is there nachos and pop


----------



## cet

Just arrived in Dayton Beach, 29 and sunny, no snow in the forecast.


----------



## GMC Driver

Garage sale here too:

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1250585257&siteLocale=en_CA&requestSource=b


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

ha, we are asking the coffee truck lady to swing by, she has decent food.

We have a large drop salter that is meant for the back of a tractor - it was Chad's, so you know it was well taken care of, we never used it. 

Jon


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd said:


> no auctioneer, just hoping guys show up with lot's of cash!


Should you be saying this in the Scar...?
Do I need to wear my vest?


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha , TWN is making me dizzy . Now calling for 10 cm , then lots of rain .


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Just arrived in Dayton Beach, 29 and sunny, no snow in the forecast.


I don't get out much, is that like in Ohio...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We will have a safe to hold yours in Markus!


----------



## JD Dave

Mnnn coffee truck food and haggling. Do you have daycare available? The wife said I could go but I need to take all the kids?


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> Mnnn coffee truck food and haggling. Do you have daycare available? The wife said I could go but I need to take all the kids?


Since it's inheritance money they should have a say...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> I don't get out much, is that like in Ohio...


Right beside Daytona.


----------



## SHAWZER

Radar shows snow moving in sooner than expected .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cet said:


> Right beside Daytona.


Daytona, Ohio?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I know it doesn't mean a thing but I'm kinda happy the temperature has been going up here as this system gets closer...


----------



## schrader

Town is out pre salting, what a waste.


----------



## dingybigfoot

My 4 year old just looked out the window. She's like..."Daddy it's snowing, you need to salt."


----------



## Mr.Markus

dingybigfoot said:


> My 4 year old just looked out the window. She's like..."Daddy it's snowing, you need to salt."


Sounds like your wife is training a new boss...


----------



## dingybigfoot

Lol..yeah it does.


----------



## Hysert

dingybigfoot said:


> My 4 year old just looked out the window. She's like..."Daddy it's snowing, you need to salt."


Awesome eh... I send mine out to start the skidsteer to warm it up!!! It's a beautiful thing.... it only gets better pal


----------



## schrader

Snowing like an SOB here, temps dropped 4 degrees in an hour, hope it changes to rain soon


----------



## Mr.Markus

F Rain here. The ground temps are keeping it from freezing to pavement and gravel but my deck is a sheet of ice. Time to hit the the seniors homes and businesses.


----------



## MNPLOWCO

schrader said:


> Snowing like an SOB here, temps dropped 4 degrees in an hour, hope it changes to rain soon


Lucky that you have something to do. Total seasonal bust in Minnesota. Backpack blower crews are already out (not mine) are doing spring clean up. Tomorrow is my last contact plowing day.


----------



## Hysert

How'd you guys make out up there? Poured rain here, as per norm from this winter!! Atleast I never picked the salter up. Lol... think we're gonna start cleanups monday!!


----------



## schrader

Turned to rain overnight, nothing froze up just a PITA. Hoping to start our sweeping Monday way to wet to get on the grass here.


----------



## SHAWZER

Freezing rain on top of 1 inch of snow at higher elevations , Just rain in town .....Thumbs Up


----------



## redclifford

To wet to start anything here, be awhile before we get going on any cleanups. Does anybody have a good source for buying boxes of circle check books, we just grab them from our local truck parts store


----------



## Hysert

redclifford said:


> To wet to start anything here, be awhile before we get going on any cleanups. Does anybody have a good source for buying boxes of circle check books, we just grab them from our local truck parts store


The rely/shell truck stop in beamsville has plenty!!! Go in the truck pump side...

Ya think we will only be sweeping next week


----------



## DeVries

Good thing its well above zero, be a lot of snow to cleanup if it wasnt.


----------



## Mr.Markus

redclifford said:


> To wet to start anything here, be awhile before we get going on any cleanups. Does anybody have a good source for buying boxes of circle check books, we just grab them from our local truck parts store


I made a template that I photocopy 4 to a sheet front and back (8)
and put on a clipboard with a laminated Schedule 1.
MTO didn't seemed bothered by it.


----------



## greywynd

Guys I plowed with also printed their own, and only issue they had (once) was a driver didn't have a copy of the schedule 1 with the checklists. A laminated copy is a good idea.


----------



## Mr.Markus

"I needed more space for the truck mileage"...gets the MTO guys laughing.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Almost ready!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Is the brinks truck hauling out a load after a big day of sales at the ppm garage sale?

You should have made a sign. Interesting trades considered.


----------



## JD Dave

I had trouble finding parking and who knew the coffee truck driver was a 26 year old blonde bomb shell. I'm not even sure what the food tasted like.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Chad was driving a coffee truck...?
I wanted to go but had 2 VIPs wanting to go over their "requests" for the summer.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> I had trouble finding parking and who knew the coffee truck driver was a 26 year old blonde bomb shell. I'm not even sure what the food tasted like.


I also had... "school buses are hard to find parking for"...


----------



## greywynd

So it was a total sellout?


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd said:


> So it was a total sellout?


There was a guy with face tattoos that Jon met last month that was using some pretty aggresssive bargaining techniques when I left. I'm pretty sure Jon just gave him everything.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I was told that Jons safe was just a Ford that they pushed on top of all the money...


----------



## Hysert

I wanna hear more about the coffee truck girl??


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

You will just have to see her next year!


----------



## Hysert

Got all my gravel lots regrade, and the boys swept/cleanup 4 sites today!! Feels good to be out again!! With tmrs monsoon gonna get the last trailer in for safety? Lawns are coming to life quickly!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snow is coming for y'all.


----------



## Hysert

Mark Oomkes said:


> Snow is coming for y'all.


Party pooper


----------



## DeVries

If you go to Hitchman for that Mike they are swamped.


----------



## Hysert

I don't use him anymore!!! Shawns auto does all my stuff... he's a great guy!! Better then Fred too


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert said:


> I don't use him anymore!!! Shawns auto does all my stuff... he's a great guy!! Better then Fred too


I love the little local spats...
"He was great till he didnt sell me that broom..."lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

The weader in Nufundlad makes me biver...http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfoundland-labrador/april-blizzard-newfoundland-1.4052369


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave said:


> There was a guy with face tattoos that Jon met last month that was using some pretty aggresssive bargaining techniques when I left. I'm pretty sure Jon just gave him everything.





JD Dave said:


> There was a guy with face tattoos that Jon met last month that was using some pretty aggresssive bargaining techniques when I left. I'm pretty sure Jon just gave him everything.


This has to be one of the funniest things I have read in a while


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> I love the little local spats...
> "He was great till he didnt sell me that broom..."lol


What kind of broom you looking for?


----------



## Mr.Markus

60" kubota front mount,


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fun fact, Torona saw 81 cm of snow this winter, Gander saw 97 cm since Tursday...
https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...-newfoundland-buried-by-spring-blizzard/81012


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That does assume that newfies can count and add...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

R.G.PEEL said:


> That does assume that newfies can count and add...


Lol


----------



## Hysert

R.G.PEEL said:


> That does assume that newfies can count and add...


Wonder how there hot water tanks held up


----------



## schrader

Snowfall warning for north muskoka, possible Dundalk/Grey highlands. Realy


----------



## DeVries

Last two tractors come back to the yard today. Up to 40mm rain tomorrow, glad its not any colder.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Last two tractors come back to the yard today. Up to 40mm rain tomorrow, glad its not any colder.


Brought a skidsteer BACK to the site, and a sidewalk tractor.


----------



## Hysert

Nice a nice feeling to bring them home eh guys!! Thought I'd share a pic before it got scratched, thanks for the input GMC Driver! So far I like it's smoothNess.


----------



## schrader

Nice machine, I dug one plow out today, calling for 5-10 here tomorrow night. Put a watering system on my sweeper last fall after all the dust we made during the dry spring last year. Needless to say haven't even put a drop of water down this year.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Shiny!!!

I like when the machines look perfect. You gotta get the paint off that bucket though!

Time flies, my gear is getting old, but I try to keep it in really good condition all the time. The track skid is 7 years old already and the mini hoe is 10. They have 2600 and 6000 hrs respectively. I wore the teeth and cutting-edge to almost nothing, so it got a rebuild this spring. I've just ordered complete pins and bushings for the mini hoe to tighten it all back up.

A few more payments and I'll own them!

I hope that orange one is as good to you as this was to me. Should be. The Kubota are nice!


----------



## Hysert

Nice Grant!! Tmr I'm fabing the quick tech ears to my 12inch bucket from the backhoe! It had the single pin on quick hitch so pulling the plasma out for some fun... I also gotta get a 3mm aux line to plug my phone into the radio.. definitely need to get the bucket dirty next week!!!

Oh and that new engine burn smell is nice!! It's 9500# with good numbers for lift capacity! Should handle some large armour np


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Just go rub it in some gravel, you'll feel better. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL said:


> Just go rub it in some gravel, you'll feel better. Lol


*Things that strippers say...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Best comment on plowsite


----------



## Hysert

Lol...


----------



## Hysert

Love working with those precast blocks too


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Heavy equipment show.
Im going friday.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Let's do lunch!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Let's do lunch!


Go to show in am and then 
Late lunch ? 1:30.


----------



## JD Dave

Yeah lunch with the coffee truck girl sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Haha, Jack Aster's? Kinda done with Lonestars, unless outvoted, thoughts?


----------



## JD Dave

Jack Asters sounds good.


----------



## greywynd

Headed east today, going to Ottawa to see Jeff Foxworthy and Larry the Cable Guy tonight. Should be a good show.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

You know you're a ******* when...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the heavy equipment show is at 
*International Centre*
6900 Airport Road
Mississauga, ON
L4V 1E8

where is the jack astors?


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> the heavy equipment show is at
> *International Centre*
> 6900 Airport Road
> Mississauga, ON
> L4V 1E8
> 
> where is the jack astors?


You think a computer guy could Google that.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

last time I went to the heavy equipment I went to congress and realized it was at the international centre. Im a little rusty on the pc skills lately I googled it ( jack as...) and all that came up was your face. Must have typed it wrong.
Wait till I show you how to access all your google data and it shows every place you have ever been on a map.


----------



## greywynd

Pristine PM ltd said:


> You know you're a ******* when...


Oh, you wanted to go too? Not sure if there's any tickets still available.....

I figure seeing this in Ottawa, our nation's capitol, should be interesting.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I got rained out today, so I went to the show. There's a lot of automation and very specific equipment. CRD have an attachment there that was probably the most interesting which is their auxiliary quick coupler that hooks up your aux lines when you pick up the implement.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

rg: like a skid steer diaper changer attachment ?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Believe me, when they make one, I'll buy it!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its in the same plaza as Caseys by the congress centre.
You've been there before...

Possibly 5cm for me tonight, ground temps are up so maybe putting the salter on at 2 am. We'll see..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> rg: like a skid steer diaper changer attachment ?


They could have made a killing oof Dave.


----------



## JD Dave

Mark Oomkes said:


> They could have made a killing oof Dave.


They make them for people our age also.


----------



## schrader

Snowing real good here changed over by three this afternoon, plows on salter is back in hoping it slows down a bit and some will melt.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Big fluffy wet flakes here too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave said:


> They make them for people our age also.


Our age???


----------



## Hysert

They got us at 2-4cm??? Doubt anything will stick... and my salters on on the rack sleeping... oh it can stop fricken raining anytime now!!!!


----------



## SHAWZER

3 inches of slope at my place , 1/2 inch in town .


----------



## DeVries

We put salters back on, don't want to be putting them on a 3 am.


----------



## JD Dave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Our age???


Well your age.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> We put salters back on, don't want to be putting them on a 3 am.


I still have a trailer attached too so maybe 1 am LOL.

I know you construction guys are loving laying the big blocks, the products they are coming out with now are looking spectacular. I love this look...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave said:


> Well your age.


Lol


----------



## Hysert

My **** shrunk.... salter is on... system is to big to ignore


----------



## DeVries

Ha Ha Ha Mike, things are turning white now.


----------



## Hysert

Still rain down below... not bad I moved nearly every piece of equipment and had it strapped down in half hr!!! That would have been a good one for youtube!!

I seen a few guys pulling there salt bins today! Atleast I didn't do that yet... lol


----------



## GMC Driver

Been snowing here since 10pm, still not sticking to the grass. Got a guy out doing site checks right now. We slid the 2 salters back in - other 4 never made it out. We did pull all our on-site equipment back this week. What else can you do in the rain?

Got a dig scheduled today on Niagara Parkway - gonna miss the show. Really wanted to go, looking for a bucket scale for my skip loader. Like to get one with Bluetooth that can send the ticket to a laptop and/or printer. If anyone sees anything...


----------



## redclifford

Hooking up the plows, machines heading out


----------



## ff1221

Better part of an inch here, but it's spotty and above zero and melting already. All the schools around us are cancelled, surprised they send kids to school at all in the winter!


----------



## Hysert

Up the escarpment pavement is holding lawns are covered, below is Green.. looks like niagara falls got it tho, sorry Redclifford...


----------



## DeVries

Full plow for us up the hill, nice n heavy mashed potatoes, just what a dutchman likes


----------



## Hysert

Must be thicker more south! Around me it's pavement???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I told you guys that snow was on the way.........

Can never have enough mashed taters.


----------



## Hysert

Mark your my new weather man forsure!!!


----------



## redclifford

there's nothing like dropping the blades in April Thumbs Up


----------



## SHAWZER

Shoved the 6 inches of mashed potatoes out of my driveway across the road into my neighbours driveway . He is a Dutchman so he should like it . ........


----------



## cet

I guess the guy with the pretty bid package felt 10-15cm of snow wasn't enough to plow schools.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert said:


> Still rain down below... not bad I moved nearly every piece of equipment and had it strapped down in half hr!!! That would have been a good one for youtube!!





cet said:


> I guess the guy with the pretty bid package felt 10-15cm of snow wasn't enough to plow schools.


Sadly you will be the only one that notices...
It was a heavy salt run here, plowing would have been a waste. It stayed liquid for a long time before the temps bottomed out with that crazy wind to freeze all the wet surfaces.


----------



## schrader

A full plow, shovel, salt and ice melt here, crazy heavy wet snow. Suns out now, enough is enough time for spring.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Full salt north of Highway 7, although it was a thin line between that and a full plow. Sites south of highway 7 didn't stick.


----------



## GMC Driver

Ended up with a full push in the middle of the escaprment. Closer to Lake Erie it fizzled out again. 

Learnt it's not wise to bring equipment home before the 15th.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Tuning and greasing lawn tractors today, wonder what that'll do to the weather gods...


----------



## Hysert

Enjoy the sun shine gents!! Boys have a cleanup today at a government building only bc there's no cars and grass to deal with!! I got to throw a coat of wax on... 

The qurrie around the corner from me has the film crew from "Mayday" shooting a new episode about a himalayan crash??


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Im looking at all the stuff comming home and i think I need to clesr some trees. No room to move.

Hla as an expanding pusher now with a pull back and rubber as a top edge. Its about $6800 and im thinking thats my new setup for the 170 condo drives we do.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Im looking at all the stuff comming home and i think I need to clesr some trees. No room to move.
> 
> Hla as an expanding pusher now with a pull back and rubber as a top edge. Its about $6800 and im thinking thats my new setup for the 170 condo drives we do.


Aren't you just at the point where you sell it and buy new next fall...?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

There is a bunch forsale and ive had a few offers on some things but they arent good enough yet. I like my hla blades. There is a richie auction in may and I see some snow stuff I think might go cheaper then fall. I have alot of machines that I like. I bought chads bobcat and that completes my fleet. I also picked up a chevy 5500 with a dually box on it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I also picked up a chevy 5500 with a dually box on it.


Scared me for a second...I thought you were gonna say Hino...


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> Scared me for a second...I thought you were gonna say Hino...


Tell me about it... nobody says or mentions anything of hino and it's all peterbilt and kenworth until I buy one... now everyone seems to have bought one... atleast I have the cool conventional cab limited edition with air ride not the China men cab overs LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

I wish the snow systems moved as fast as that band of thunderstorms...that's gonna make sweeping a little easier.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

burgers so good even chad ate one.

http://www.northumberlandnews.com/n...s-olympus-burger-named-best-burger-in-canada/

This guy has it figured out. Nailed it. 
I often wonder if you should just do one thing and do it right or if you should have many irons in many fires. I have many irons. I don't have a brand. I often have friends say "call no name plowing... ever heard to them they plow half of cobourg" on the other hand do you want to be a target.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Name yourself after a male pornstar, its the women of the house that control the wallet...


----------



## dingybigfoot

MTO is camping out on Major Mac between Leslie and Woodbine. 404 overpass. They have quiet a few guys being inspected.


----------



## Hysert

Mr T started jiu-jitsu nice to see!!! 

We got cleanups done! Only one sweep left for the weekend! Think a few sites will need a cut next week?


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> burgers so good even chad ate one.
> 
> http://www.northumberlandnews.com/n...s-olympus-burger-named-best-burger-in-canada/
> 
> This guy has it figured out. Nailed it.
> I often wonder if you should just do one thing and do it right or if you should have many irons in many fires. I have many irons. I don't have a brand. I often have friends say "call no name plowing... ever heard to them they plow half of cobourg" on the other hand do you want to be a target.


I will admit, I've ate alot of burgers and olympus is definitely the best! Anytime I'm in cobourg I know where I'm going for lunch lol

Cant wait till July to have another one dean!


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC said:


> burgers so good even chad ate one.
> 
> http://www.northumberlandnews.com/news-


Nice to see him making good use out of an old KFC also. The restaurant business seems to work best when the owner is around all the time. Apache Burger is a really good place also and one of our snow sites is very close to it so I venture there a little to often.


----------



## Hysert

I agree dave. One of my favorite places out your guys way is Cremore kitchen! My neighbors brother is the owner/chef...


----------



## Hysert

Kinda cool.. them wooden shoe ppl...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hysert said:


> Kinda cool.. them wooden shoe ppl...












SWEET!!!!!!

Gotta hand it to the Hollanders...but not the Dutchmen.

Hate to see the price tag, but that thing is awesome.


----------



## Mr.Markus

That is pretty neat...


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus said:


> That is pretty neat...


You must still be in snow mode? Up at 430 am??? Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

I am missing the chromosome that makes you sleep, so I'm really twice my age.


----------



## dingybigfoot

I'm still trying to stay asleep through the night. Lol..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I am missing the chromosome that makes you sleep, so I'm really twice my age.


120?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> 120?


In 3 years I'll celebrate my Centennial...
Freedom 51 is on the horizon LOL.

Today I was in the Forks of the Credit , driving out of a customers place and I see what looks like a person on horseback so I slow down. It turns out its a guy in one of those 10 ft T-rex inflatable costumes walking down the street holding a clipboard in his short arms. These are 2+ acre properties, maybe 25 properties to the street Lots of walking for that guy, but it was hilarious, I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Hysert

Was nice to cut the lawn! About half our sites are getting a cut this week! This weekends sun and warmth made things come alive..


----------



## schrader

We still have two weeks of clean ups and gardening before I can even think of cutting. All the rain and cold weather has made for a muddy mess that has put us way behind schedule and looks like more rain for next week. Temps went from 17 to 7 in an hour here looks like it should be short lived.


----------



## schrader

Oh yeah and it was only 8 days ago we had a full plow.


----------



## ff1221

Pretty bad when you are looking at sites thinking it might need a cut in the next week, too bad there's 3" of water lying on it! They were calling for 2-3mm of rain here on Saturday, I think they forgot the zeros!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I didnt really realize that I have 132 salt bins. All of which are full. Will they last till next year or should I empty them?
I still have one tractor that needs to come home and then we can start power washing everything. I have a hot water pressure washer and I think I am going to make it mobile with a generator, tank and trailer.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I didnt really realize that I have 132 salt bins. All of which are full. Will they last till next year or should I empty them?
> I still have one tractor that needs to come home and then we can start power washing everything. I have a hot water pressure washer and I think I am going to make it mobile with a generator, tank and trailer.


Did you buy a Pristine Franchise...?


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I didnt really realize that I have 132 salt bins. All of which are full. Will they last till next year or should I empty them?
> I still have one tractor that needs to come home and then we can start power washing everything. I have a hot water pressure washer and I think I am going to make it mobile with a generator, tank and trailer.


Just be aware if it's a hotsy pressure washer their breaker before the motor on the cord is very very sensitive... my Honda inverter 7000 watt does it just great but I had an old school "normal" generator and it would trip out all the time... it could always be by passed I guess


----------



## DeVries

158mm (6 inches) rain this month so far according to my weather station. Think I got gills growing behind my ears.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> 158mm (6 inches) rain this month so far according to my weather station. Think I got gills growing behind my ears.


Maybe you should change your name to Noah........or Japheth.

Saw 2 ducks in a puddle today.........in a parking lot.


----------



## Hysert

Arnt thr countries that need rain? I've had enough!!


----------



## JD Dave

It's April it's suppose to rain. I'd rather see the rain now then in May.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Still sweeping, the rain helps a lot..might be cutting next week, hopefully the week after.
My aerator got about 20 new tines put on today, of the 90 it has. Old B8200 that runs it got some synth oil and hydraulic service, runs like a top.


----------



## Hysert

Ya we got just alittle bit of rain!


----------



## schrader

Looks like some of my sites


----------



## greywynd

Trout season opens in some of the areas around here. A few rivers are so fast and swollen that I hope nobody does something stupid and ends up drowning.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I head out this morning at 7am. Not sure I agree with the theft deterent that the guy working up the road from me is using on his JCB.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Sheet! That sucks!!!! Is it salvageable?


----------



## greywynd

Spring cleaning the bottom. He even has a pylon at the back of it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

There was no one around, they are excavating the lot there. I think it was parked there for overnight and ditch gave way, didn't get out and look.
I did call the 1 guy I know with a JCB so he didn't have a nasty surprize Monday morning. His wife didn't know where the JCB was working this week...She doesn't have a video doorbell. . Got the logo straight though...


----------



## schrader

Is it snowing there what are you doing up at 1:16 am?


----------



## Mr.Markus

There are 86,400 seconds in a day...it is not enough.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Nail biter of a Leaf game right now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

dingybigfoot said:


> Nail biter of a Leaf game right now.


I guess we know who the Jon Jinxtine is of the leafs...lol.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Lol..was a good run. They'll be back next year.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Haha, oh well, they did pretty good!


----------



## greywynd

Lots on the go, major spring cleaning at my place. It's amazing what can accumulate in 20 years!!


----------



## Triple L

A job I've been working at this week has had 2-20 yard dumpsters be filled right to the top with junk... the houses are only 10-12 years old at the most... I don't know how people accumulate that much junk, or maybe I'm just a clean freak who washes my truck everytime it rains lol


----------



## ff1221

I'm not sure where it all comes from. We moved into our house 16 years ago with 3 pick up trucks and a 16' enclosed trailer, now we are looking to sell and I think I need 3 55' trailers to haul it all out of here. I might need a couple of those 20 yard dumpsters you speak of Chad!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm 50/50. I did accumulate stuff, and then every few months I catch a case of Chad's ocd and everything goes away.


----------



## Hysert

Fun day today! Don't usually work Saturdays but for my uncle anytime!! He had a fiberglass pool installed late Nov, with only having it half full and all the rain over the last 2 weeks the shallow end lifted 5 inch!! Guess they weren't told to run a sump in the sump hole after heavy rains??? WTF... when my concrete guy went in to start forming and pulled the tarps we found out.. well after 6hrs we got it within a 1/4inch, completely dug it out and reached under it to pull the chip stone that fell in near the edges...


----------



## schrader

Looks like fun, they set the forms for my garage footings today after I pumped out three inches of water, can only imagine what they will look like after the rain tomorrow.


----------



## greywynd

A lot of what I'm clearing out is the 'farm' stuff from having hayburners for over 20 years. Even a few pieces of gear that were hidden in the fencerows when I bought the place.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm keeping it all, I want people to see me as that crazy guy that no one will go near when I'm old...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

around my place the saying is; 
Isn't there an attachment for that

I need to cut some trees

I haven't been to McDonald's in a while they sure do have a big menu.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I'm keeping it all, I want people to see me as that crazy guy that no one will go near when I'm old...


Aren't you old now?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Aren't you old now?


Crazy too.....


----------



## dingybigfoot

Lots of rain in the forecast. Grass is about to pop!


----------



## schrader

Its so wet here we would need hover mowers. Tomorrow is supposed to be our first day of cutting not sure if thats going to happen.


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader said:


> Its so wet here we would need hover mowers. Tomorrow is supposed to be our first day of cutting not sure if thats going to happen.


Same here, looks like some aeration i can finish if it lets up, or still have some brush clean up I can do.
Looking forward to mowing though...


----------



## Hysert

I'm on the fence about trying to cut this week as well, grass is growin fast tho, forecast shows maybe 2 days of sun??? Absolutely poured last night and more on the way! the fat ZD is just gonna make a mess


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sometimes its unavoidable, you get 2 weeks of rain this time of year and the clients start freaking out, but they don't want it cut while its wet. Talk about no win.


----------



## Hysert

Schrader nailed it!!! Hover mowers!!! Atleast my kid is keeping the people at tide employed! Lol


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

Steel and vinyl wouldnt have done that! Not a huge fan of fiberglass.

More options with vinyl liners.








Bit biased i will fully admit.


----------



## Triple L

Glad I have gas powered mowers today... fuel economy sucks but they are nice when the ground is soo soft!


----------



## schrader

Calling of another 60mm of rain over the weekend next week might be even worse for cutting than this week.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Soft turf and on and off showers today. I can hear the phone calls already. Thurs through Sunday looks like a wash out.


----------



## ff1221

Tough to make any money in weather like this, guess I'll try and get my municipal stuff cut, better take a chain for pulling the zero turn out!


----------



## Triple L

Gonna be a long day trying to cut Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday and Fridays grass all today... hustle hustler super z lol


----------



## ff1221

Triple L said:


> Gonna be a long day trying to cut Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday and Fridays grass all today... hustle hustler super z lol


Looks like you guys are washed out tomorrow, supposed to be evening before it drifts up to us so gives us tomorrow to cut.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Suns out here. The scag is cutting just fine


----------



## Hysert

hopefully weather ppl are right about it starting around 11/noon tmr! Guys got the largest accounts cut today!! And from talking with ppl most understand we can't help the weather! Next week I will shuffle there schedule around for the ones that arnt getting done this week!! I actually got a huge part of a large job done today! Gonna prep it tmr morning for the monsoon so it can get finished next week.. got my new cordless grease gun today!! Can't wait to try that out!! My pumper went flying across the shop yesterday?


----------



## greywynd

Which cordless grease gun did you get?


----------



## JD Dave

Not getting your grass cut isn't really a big deal in the grand scheme of things. It's disappointing for us farmers as we know as every week passes after may 1st our yeild potential goes down. After last years drought we were kind of hoping for an early spring to get things off to a good start.


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave said:


> Not getting your grass cut isn't really a big deal in the grand scheme of things. It's disappointing for us farmers as we know as every week passes after may 1st our yeild potential goes down. After last years drought we were kind of hoping for an early spring to get things off to a good start.


Dave's right - the ag community is going to suffer. The only saving grace might be if you still have some of last year's crop in the bin. Commodoties could make a move if the weather stays wet. But most aren't in that position.

As much as I agree with your statement, there are plenty who "don't get it". The attitude of some is that they pay for a service, and if it can't be provided (weather shouldn't matter) then we need to look for a new service provider. They can't grasp the concept that most contractors cannot survive in this industry with one client, and that for the other 4 days of the week the crews are busy with other equally valued clients. When the feedback is "We should come first, the others should be moved around to accomodate us", it's pretty difficult to not become cynical about the attitude of the general public.

Just smile and wave!


----------



## DeVries

The lake level is the highest I think I have ever seen it. We have 3 clients with shoreline issues, one is on the dead end of a private roadway and there is only one lane of the road left due to the erosion, the other two we have engineers in, both walls are seriously compromised to a point they will disappear into the lake in the next storm or two. Stuff like this gets costly in a big hurry.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Communication is key. It is easier to clean up clippings than fill in ruts and repair turf.


----------



## Hysert

DeVries said:


> The lake level is the highest I think I have ever seen it. We have 3 clients with shoreline issues, one is on the dead end of a private roadway and there is only one lane of the road left due to the erosion, the other two we have engineers in, both walls are seriously compromised to a point they will disappear into the lake in the next storm or two. Stuff like this gets costly in a big hurry.


Im working on the lake this week.. the neighbors were saying they heard the reason for the high water is the US dam wasn't being monitor as it should have??? Those neighbors figure it's nearly 3 feet high???


----------



## Hysert

greywynd said:


> Which cordless grease gun did you get?


I bought a deWalt (High performance black and decker) lol... a friend has one and nothing but good to say about it!! Plus I've had good luck as well with there tools over the years!! Nice not having another different charger too


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave said:


> Not getting your grass cut isn't really a big deal in the grand scheme of things. It's disappointing for us farmers as we know as every week passes after may 1st our yeild potential goes down. After last years drought we were kind of hoping for an early spring to get things off to a good start.


Could be worse..........you could owe your fert supplier $76 MILLION and not be able to get planted. Right Mr. GMC Driver? 

But I do feel bad for you guys. At least a little. (Hopefully Defcon doesn't see this)


----------



## JD Dave

If your talking to Defcon tell him to bring a couple Ventracs over. I'm sure we can cut any lawn and plant any field no matter how wet with one of them. I can see people complaining about long grass as it seems people complain more about everything now a days. I'm pretty sure if people had to pick the phone up instead of texting and emailing there wouldn't be as many complaints.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Dave, Todd says he's bizzie.....throwing poo and eating bananas.


----------



## Defcon 5

If any machine could do it...It would be a Ventrac...Especially now that they have come out with the new Dewatering attachment...Drain the fields in moments...


----------



## Defcon 5

JD Dave said:


> If your talking to Defcon tell him to bring a couple Ventracs over. I'm sure we can cut any lawn and plant any field no matter how wet with one of them. I can see people complaining about long grass as it seems people complain more about everything now a days.
> 
> I'm pretty sure if people had to pick the phone up instead of texting and emailing there wouldn't be as many complaints.


I'm sure someone...Somewhere is complaining about all your kids...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

complaining or questioning via text and email is very common now.
I love the complaints sent as a question.. 
"is it just me or is the grass really tall here?" 
"do you think it is possible that your snow plow could have damaged this sign that we just noticed now in may?"


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> Could be worse..........you could owe your fert supplier $76 MILLION and not be able to get planted. Right Mr. GMC Driver?


BTW - thanks for that link. 36 pages of UCC files. 9 pages under the personal name. Scary stuff.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> BTW - thanks for that link. 36 pages of UCC files. 9 pages under the personal name. Scary stuff.




You're welcome.

WOW.......that's amazing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> complaining or questioning via text and email is very common now.
> I love the complaints sent as a question..
> "is it just me or is the grass really tall here?"
> "do you think it is possible that your snow plow could have damaged this sign that we just noticed now in may?"


Is it just me or is that scattered flurries on Sunday...?


----------



## SHAWZER

Same up here . Saturday and Sunday flurries .


----------



## ff1221

This system is starting to sound like most winter storms they hype up, we went form 50-70mm to 10mm in the rain guage and looks like that's it for the weekend for us. Like a snow storm down grade I'm ok with this!


----------



## JD Dave

We've got hammered with rain. I need to check my rain gauge but the creek that's 50ft behind my shop is about to come over onto my gravel yard and I'd prefer if it didn't. LOL


----------



## Hysert

The only good thing about the rain is the phone not ringing for more work!!! I was booked up till July, and we're about 2 weeks behind... oh well...


----------



## DeVries

52mm of rain according to my guage today. Things are definitley wet. I'm fairly certain I have two pieces of equipment sitting in a backyard that won't be leaving anytime soon. At this point it would make a huge mess to try to rescue them


----------



## Mr.Markus

adamhumberview said:


> Hey Guys,
> If you or anyone you know has an old 4yard + salter not in use, please let me know. Doesn't matter if its running or not. Preferably not as I will be converting it over to an electric system. I basically just need the v body and components.


I have an old old Super P salter, the v box is there but Im sure the the chains sprockets etc is garbage. let me know if you want a look.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert said:


> The only good thing about the rain is the phone not ringing for more work!!! I was booked up till July, and we're about 2 weeks behind... oh well...


Can't sell grass in this weather but I can sell some mini- ex work and culverts...


----------



## Hysert

Think my neighbor mite need something done too????


----------



## Mr.Markus

They say beachfront is coveted, he should sell now...


----------



## DeVries

Mike, if I were living in a place like your neighbours I would move. Water in my basement is my worst fear.

These units work real slick http://www.libertypumps.com/Product/ALM-2-Eye


----------



## Hysert

This was the first time in 20 yrs I've seen water over our road??? We had a flood about 8 yrs ago! And all it was, was a sticking float!!! We weren't home at the time! Not sure what was worst the water or the restoration guys working for 2-4hrs a day??? Now I got spare everything and back ups galore!!


----------



## JD Dave

Up at my parents cottage on the Severn River the same houses get flooded every 5 years. This year is probably the worst. My parents don't have a basement and are on the higher ground so they've avoided any flooding.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Zero turns in ditches. The life.
Lol.


----------



## SHAWZER

Glad I live on top of a hill.....


----------



## Hysert

Ah the sun is a beautiful thing!!! 

Are dog came home yesterday from Guelph! Poor thing had surgery, what an amazing place to send your pets!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Best Ag University around...


----------



## dingybigfoot

My phone crashed today. I lost everything. I'm so pissed!


----------



## Mr.Markus

dingybigfoot said:


> My phone crashed today. I lost everything. I'm so pissed!


You're living on the street...?


----------



## dingybigfoot

Lmao...hahaha.
Yeah, lost most of my contacts. My phone wasn't backed up.


----------



## dingybigfoot

I can still get in touch with Jon though. I just gotta look out the window and see one of his trucks.


----------



## Mr.Markus

_Does Jon do a lot of Low income housing...?_


----------



## Triple L

Im sure Jon mows beside the bridges too lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Underbid underpasses !


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Wtf, Crap on Jon day?


----------



## Mr.Markus

May 11, I'm marking it.


----------



## GMC Driver

Shouldn't it be at least a 2 day event?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Did the 244j loaders sell at auction ?


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Did the 244j loaders sell at auction ?


Ppm is the new charity of choice from what I heard lol


----------



## rick W

Looks like some loader and some compact tractors with low hrs and blades went at pretty good prices.


----------



## Mr.Markus

rick W said:


> Looks like some loader and some compact tractors with low hrs and blades went at pretty good prices.


Good for whom, buyer or seller?


----------



## cet

I hear PPM just got into the portable toilet business


----------



## dingybigfoot

Lol..you guys kill me.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Going after Erin's biggest employer LOL...http://www.chantlers.on.ca/


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ha, I didn't order them, but they are good for tools


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Ha, I didn't order them, but they are good for tools


I thought you were getting new lunch pails but a birdie told me the were Johnny on the spot.


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Ha, I didn't order them, but they are good for tools





cet said:


> I thought you were getting new lunch pail


I'm not sure if he mean hand tools or some of the guys who work for him.


----------



## Triple L

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Ha, I didn't order them, but they are good for tools


Blame it on corporate..... Lol


----------



## Hysert

The warmth today was nice!! Looks like temps will be perfect this week!! Managed to pull the boat out today and all the lights are dead? Pulled the tongue out and found a mouse nest!! least the bounce sheets kept them out of the boat itself!!! 

Got to use the soil conditioner this week, wow!! Takes a bit of getting use to but it works great!!! Washed 200lbs of mud off the zero too.. lmao.. think the boys learned a few things this week?? Water and Z turns don't mix...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I buried the 331 in the back of a property this week, i got looking for some traction in the edge of a field and slicked up the tires then rutted them into the ground going back and forth. That's how it gets you, "It's still moving... I can get out....daaaaaammmnit." 
The stand on was enough to spin it around and drive it out.


----------



## Hysert

I keep telling the boys, if the tires spin ur done go get the truck if possible?? They buried it at one of neighbors yards.. lucky he's got a little b2100 to yank him out


----------



## Mr.Markus

No not the truck, buy em a cheap winch...


----------



## Hysert

Haha. They usually use a com along, but sometimes there ant any anchor.. I got the 550 buried with a full load on it at one of my dump sites this week... luckily he had a old ford tractor to help.. yesterday was wash day all around...


----------



## DeVries

I'm scared to go out on the lake in the boat with all the junk thats been floating around. A few years back I almost hit a picnic table floating upside down near Jordan going full speed. I'm sure it would have wrecked something on the boat.

Mike if I think I saw you on ridge rd dumping, if I knew you were stuck I would have tried to give you a pull.


----------



## Hysert

Lol. By park rd? Yep that's me!!! The feild up top was dry, but I was trying to stay out of his crop and the slope sucked me in.. lol.. after he pulled me out he said don't worry about the crop the farmer dosent even pay me for the land.. so the next four loads went smoothly.. darn cheap farmers!!! Lmao sorry Dave... haha


----------



## Hysert

If you need a site to dump all yr I can properly get you permission! Let me know


----------



## ff1221

That's why we run a 2520 4wd with the 997 zero turn so you always have a 4wd to pull out the zero turn, its when you get the 4wd stuck that you're really in trouble!


----------



## Triple L

I can't get over how much it sounds like you guys get your z turns stuck... The only time I've gotten one stuck is when getting from one side of the ditch to the other side sometimes it bottoms out... I guess kw has pretty sandy soil tho


----------



## Hysert

At nearly 2000lbs with opwrator it's not tgat hard really... my guys have been stuck 3 times... is that bad???


----------



## Triple L

Hysert said:


> At nearly 2000lbs with opwrator it's not tgat hard really... my guys have been stuck 3 times... is that bad???


My super z HD is 1750lbs with fuel and my butt on it I'm pretty close to 2000 lbs too... We haven't got stuck this season yet


----------



## Hysert

Oh its a fat pig too eh!!! Lol..


----------



## JD Dave

Comparing


Triple L said:


> My super z HD is 1750lbs with fuel and my butt on it I'm pretty close to 2000 lbs too... We haven't got stuck this season





Triple L said:


> My super z HD is 1750lbs with fuel and my butt on it I'm pretty close to 2000 lbs too... We haven't got stuck this season yet


its the same reason they're planting corn north of you and we can't do anything around here. Lighter well drained soils make all the difference. We're hoping to start on some of our lighter ground on Tuesday but our heavy ground won't be ready for close to a week.


----------



## Mr.Markus

We have a lot of water here. Hills and valleys make for some good swamp land. Lots of streams,ponds and lakes on properties that I do, I don't get stuck a lot, once of twice a season, and usually on a new to me property. Nestle sells water from the acquifier I grew up on. It's funny when a customer from Toronto offers me a bottle of water taken from the well around the corner from where we're standing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm at 2085lbs with full fuel, but my operator is down this year again from last season already.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Is that with or without your wallet. 









And lunch pail


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Is that with or without your wallet.
> 
> And lunch pail


LoL


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm pretty sure this is the guy I saw in the forks of the credit on that rainy day last month...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Let a guy have Friday afternoon off to take his dog in for shots after a busy week. Texts me Sunday am. I'm taking a job I was offered I wont be in Monday. 

I'm pretty sure now that it wasn't an appointment for the dog but it was for a job interview. 

I don't know what more I can do. 
Salary pay. Cut grass, few odd jobs, work at shop and keep things clean, do sidewalks in winter. 
Two weeks off. No weekends except if winter storm. 

I seem to lose guys to other companies who offer either more pay or more hours now. Then lay off the min weather goes bad. 

I have gone thru so many guys and I really don't need the extra help for grass I just want to not have it so I don't have to work as much and I have someone for snow that knows all the sites. Makes me want to just sell it all some days


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Markus that picture is how I felt this am.


----------



## schrader

I think employees are the biggest headache of the business some days, glad I found a few that have been good to me and I try to keep them happy because I know how hard it can be to find good help.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

schrader said:


> I think employees are the biggest headache of the business some days, glad I found a few that have been good to me and I try to keep them happy because I know how hard it can be to find good help.


Employees are the biggest headache of the business almost every day.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Today I started late cause I dropped some flowers off for my mom. I ran a tractor and chainsaw dry chipping brush for a cedar fence a customer wants put through his front bush, then hopped on the mower and did 3 lawns. A lot of people ask me if I get lonely working by myself, and I tell them yes...but I call it solitude.


----------



## Hysert

I miss the solo days!!! Baby sitting young men is relentless... thoughts have passed thru my head to dump the summer maintenance!!! And im vary confident all those customers would keep me for snow only!! Dean it don't matter how good you treat your guys, they will jump ship for cookies over ice cream... even salary and benefits can't keep guys these days!! My labourer just text me (he's not coming today to hold the shovel and watch me burn diesel cause he.came down with something) my old man would have said, "here's a halls get your @$$ in the greenhouse and start working"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave said:


> Comparing
> 
> its the same reason they're planting corn north of you and we can't do anything around here. Lighter well drained soils make all the difference. We're hoping to start on some of our lighter ground on Tuesday but our heavy ground won't be ready for close to a week.


Well, a certain HUUUGE farm outfit found money for seed...they were planting last Friday. Must be robbing Peter to pay Paul as the season progresses.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> Employees are the biggest headache of the business almost every day.


Them and customers.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Nestle sells water from the acquifier I grew up on. It's funny when a customer from Toronto offers me a bottle of water taken from the well around the corner from where we're standing.


Nestle has a plant aboot an hour north of me sucking 200+ GPM oot of the ground....for a whopping $250 a year.

Tell me how it makes sense for every other mining operation to pay to take the state's natural resources but not water?

They petitioned to increase it to 400, there was a lot of concern over that and their "models" show it won't harm the surrounding wetlands and aquifer. Horse hockey.


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Let a guy have Friday afternoon off to take his dog in for shots after a busy week. Texts me Sunday am. I'm taking a job I was offered I wont be in Monday.
> 
> I'm pretty sure now that it wasn't an appointment for the dog but it was for a job interview.
> 
> I don't know what more I can do.
> Salary pay. Cut grass, few odd jobs, work at shop and keep things clean, do sidewalks in winter.
> Two weeks off. No weekends except if winter storm.
> 
> I seem to lose guys to other companies who offer either more pay or more hours now. Then lay off the min weather goes bad.
> 
> I have gone thru so many guys and I really don't need the extra help for grass I just want to not have it so I don't have to work as much and I have someone for snow that knows all the sites. Makes me want to just sell it all some days


Sounds like a lot of kijiji sales coming up......

Hey Dean, btw, my dog has a vet appointment Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nestle has a plant aboot an hour north of me sucking 200+ GPM oot of the ground....for a whopping $250 a year.
> 
> Tell me how it makes sense for every other mining operation to pay to take the state's natural resources but not water?
> 
> They petitioned to increase it to 400, there was a lot of concern over that and their "models" show it won't harm the surrounding wetlands and aquifer. Horse hockey.


Its a big deal here too, their "voluntary levy" amounts to 50 cents per 1000 litres.
-$250 a year!!!!LOL who swung that deal?
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/kitch...town-of-erin-voluntary-levy-funding-1.4075307


----------



## Hysert

Thought of you dean... these guys work on commission... lol.... tho I don't think he made much today beside a tan


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Let a guy have Friday afternoon off to take his dog in for shots after a busy week. Texts me Sunday am. I'm taking a job I was offered I wont be in Monday.
> 
> I'm pretty sure now that it wasn't an appointment for the dog but it was for a job interview.
> 
> I don't know what more I can do.
> Salary pay. Cut grass, few odd jobs, work at shop and keep things clean, do sidewalks in winter.
> Two weeks off. No weekends except if winter storm.
> 
> I seem to lose guys to other companies who offer either more pay or more hours now. Then lay off the min weather goes bad.
> 
> I have gone thru so many guys and I really don't need the extra help for grass I just want to not have it so I don't have to work as much and I have someone for snow that knows all the sites. Makes me want to just sell it all some days


Dean - think I could have typed that.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well, a certain HUUUGE farm outfit found money for seed...they were planting last Friday. Must be robbing Peter to pay Paul as the season progresses.


Hmmm - judging from the # of calls, they seem desperate for cash.


----------



## ff1221

I dropped all my maintenance work except a Municipal grass contract that includes one day of cutting some of the heaviest clay and water laden parks and properties in Bruce County, and dropped all the employees but my wife! The local nuclear power plant gobbles up every able bodied person that wants to work or not work for that matter and the real cream of the crop is left over so you just stop looking. We take on what we can handle and make a living for ourselves!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

well there is something going on around here cause my go to right hand man hasn't showed up or answered his phone yet but worked with me yesterday. 

Brand new truck with trailer 
New stand on hustler. Year old scag mower all for me to cut with solo today. Really glad I booked a trip next week to the Dominican. 

I think ill try the dark roast coffee today. Ffs


----------



## DeVries

Thankful I have 4 kids who are interested in the business................now anyways  Give em a couple years and we'll see what happens.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> Thankful I have 4 kids who are interested in the business................now anyways  Give em a couple years and we'll see what happens.


Speaking of wells and water. 
You and JD must drink from the same source. Four kids. That's a full time job and more.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Speaking of wells and water.
> You and JD must drink from the same source. Four kids. That's a full time job and more.


Four is nothing.....he's slacking as a good Calvinist.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> well there is something going on around here cause my go to right hand man hasn't showed up or answered his phone yet but worked with me yesterday.
> 
> Brand new truck with trailer
> New stand on hustler. Year old scag mower all for me to cut with solo today. Really glad I booked a trip next week to the Dominican.
> 
> I think ill try the dark roast coffee today. Ffs


I feel bad for you Dean...
Funny story tho...back in my 20s when I ran crews as a "right hand man" I was never sick,always the first at the shop and last to leave except once.... some friends and I went to see Kiss in Mississauga, I met the whole band got autographs and really well lit. I was supposed to be at work at 6a " it's 5a I'll grab an hour and..." 
my boss' umpteen phone call woke me at 10, I was still not in good shape but met everyone for lunch worked into the evening.
Is Kiss in town again?maybe that is where your guy is...


----------



## greywynd

No idea about Kiss, but I do have tickets for Guns n' Roses in August.


----------



## Triple L

Bet your loving that hustler stand on eh Dean? I think they nailed it with that machine!


----------



## JD Dave

I feel bad for you also Dean. At least they could give you some warning.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Ive never had so much motivation to work. Ill say maybe I was not working as much but the last two days have been full out cut days. I have a friends son who's only ever run a zero turn a few times and I'm trimming for him. The show must go on and ill deal with winter later. 

The hustler stand on is a 36" and its nice. Saves tons of time at condos as it basically eliminates push mowing.


----------



## schrader

Good luck dean, I'm sure we have all been there at one point in time.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Ive never had so much motivation to work. Ill say maybe I was not working as much but the last two days have been full out cut days. I have a friends son who's only ever run a zero turn a few times and I'm trimming for him. The show must go on and ill deal with winter later.
> 
> The hustler stand on is a 36" and its nice. Saves tons of time at condos as it basically eliminates push mowing.


This heat is going to make the grass jump...my biggest headaches are a few off schedule cuts because of the rain this year. Some of my CEO clients are very hands on and want to work with me doing brush work. I think I need to increase my $5m liability...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mr.Markus said:


> This heat is going to make the grass jump...my biggest headaches are a few off schedule cuts because of the rain this year. Some of my CEO clients are very hands on and want to work with me doing brush work. I think I need to increase my $5m liability...


...and my whole pipe fell off the truck today, broke off at the flange under the passenger side, sounds wicked awesome.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> ...and my whole pipe fell off the truck today, broke off at the flange under the passenger side, sounds wicked awesome.


That's funny yours lasted 300,000 kms.... Myn literally lasted 300 kms hahaha


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> That's funny yours lasted 300,000 kms.... Myn literally lasted 300 kms hahaha


Lol Mine was unaided, at 450,000.


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus said:


> Lol Mine was unaided, at 450,000.


Wow. That's a lot of coffee runs.


----------



## dingybigfoot

I had to diffuse a fight this morning within my grass crew. These guys were gonna throw down.


----------



## JD Dave

dingybigfoot said:


> I had to diffuse a fight this morning within my grass crew. These guys were gonna throw down.


Is one of them going back to work for Dean then.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Lol..


----------



## Hysert

Priced out a job for catholic school board to due all the ground work for a bunch of portables, piers, duct banks, gravel bases etc... I really didn't want the job so I priced it thru the roof... got the confirmation today were a go!!! Crap!!! Lol.. Guess I will have to stand around and look at things to justify the price??


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hysert said:


> Priced out a job for catholic school board to due all the ground work for a bunch of portables, piers, duct banks, gravel bases etc... I really didn't want the job so I priced it thru the roof... got the confirmation today were a go!!! Crap!!! Lol.. Guess I will have to stand around and look at things to justify the price??


You should probably go ask for forgiveness


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

So missing in action finally gets ahold of me. Went and took an excavating course. His friend has offered him a job for more money I guess excavating . His words were Lots of hours and a lot per hour. I didn't want to talk on phone much so said he can come see me and maybe we can work it out is what I said. And I expressed I wasn't excited how he didn't even say a word. I really am in a pickle. 
Its mainly about the snow out of town.
This is a salary worker comparing me to an hourly somewhat seasonal job. 
Who hung me to dry for a few days and still isn't in tomorrow or has said he quit. In fact asked me about his pay because he thinks we held a week. But we didn't when he started six years ago. He worked Monday and then went missing. On top had a day off a while ago that he was going to make up. 
Ive never had anything like this. 

Part of me says try to make it work even if its a little more money because you can still make money 

Part of me says. Its slow time and not even winter and you got delt a hand that made you cut all your sites alone for three days and your cutting tomorrow alone. How's that feel. Not so good. 



I laugh at the pic Hysert posted of the cart. Today I drove the stand on mower down the street to my duplex with a backpack blower on and holding onto a trimmer because there was no parking near by.


----------



## Hysert

Tough call Dean!! I don't think it's a $$ thing with your guy?? By the sounds of it he's done being a labourer/foreman and just took a course thinking he's gonna sit and dig holes or load trucks etc... 

A old friend once told me "you can't be a operator till your a good labourer"


----------



## Hysert

We have a guy in town that drops a Z-turn and trimmer and has the guy run the streets with it.. he also cuts all the towns parks etc... think he's doing residential houses for $22/cut... last time I looked at the tender for the towns parks, with the amount of acres reg I wouldn't touch it for under 160k!!! I bet he's doing them for 40k or less... he asked me last fall if I wanted to do a few sites in Fort Erie for snow.. I literally laughed at him!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

When I did municipal cutting in Town I had a clamp on my zero turn for the trimmer. Saved me a ton of walking. Blowing sidewalks or streets I just did with the mower but with the blade blocker there was never much to worry about. The more you do the better you get. I did the municipal tender for 18 years straight, even the light cut stuff at 12 visits a season figures to 215 cuts for each site. My body feels it now that I wrote that down...


----------



## Hysert




----------



## ff1221

That thing is cool but no Canadian distributors so it looks like I'll just keep getting stuck for now!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Also starts at $19k USD...

Could find a track supplier cheaper I would think.
https://www.mattracks.com/


----------



## ff1221

Wonder if tracks of my gator would fit Hmmm?


----------



## dingybigfoot

Two of my blowers just got stolen up in Richmond Hill.


----------



## Mr.Markus

4 Sale 2 gently used blowers....

That sucks, everyone hates thieves.

Anybody want to go pick this up and bring it to me for a couple of bills, I'm swamped and don't have time.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-other/owen-sound/kubota-l2162-sweeper/1267378169?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Just offer the guy money to deliver. Works all the time. 

I got fed up with the hired help so I left for the Dominican Thursday am. 

Looks like lots of rain all week 
Great day for kijiji deals.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I must have been too cheap on the offer for delivery.
I found a friend who's dad lives near him.
Have a good break Dean....you slacker!


----------



## ff1221

I should have been paying attention, I could have grabbed it yesterday on my way through! Sorry Markus!


----------



## Hysert

I'm flying my ferrari flag!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> I should have been paying attention, I could have grabbed it yesterday on my way through! Sorry Markus!


Thanks! Not a problem. I got it today, sent a friend of mine.


----------



## Hysert

My neighbor asked me last night to get him a few loads of gravel on his driveway, he's thinkin about paving it next yr.. I said don't waste your money the paving company will haul it all out before they pave!! So I ran the soil conditioner over it.. he was happy as a pig in you know what!! Just as I went home to wash it off my other neighbor came and had me do his too... lol... why dose someone else beer taste so good??? Then as I was raking MrT had to park his tractor in the mix


----------



## ff1221

Looking at a compact payloader, anybody have a recommendation on size of pusher for a 244j size loader?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ff1221 said:


> Looking at a compact payloader, anybody have a recommendation on size of pusher for a 244j size loader?


Skip the pusher. Buy a snow wing 
9-14 ? Ppm might have some 244 for sale still.


----------



## SHAWZER

ff1221 said:


> Looking at a compact payloader, anybody have a recommendation on size of pusher for a 244j size loader?


I use a HLA 9 foot angle blade with manual sides on my older JD loader and it handles it great . Most times the sides are down using it as a pusher box .


----------



## dingybigfoot

http://barrie.ctvnews.ca/mobile/ontario-s-minimum-wage-is-set-to-increase-1.3434448


----------



## ff1221

Well she's chased all the big business out of the province, guess now it's time to drive all the small businesses out until the province is Bankrupt. Kathleen Wynne should get to know the Mayor of Detroit well, she's gonna need the advice!


----------



## dingybigfoot

The plot thickens.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have to pay myself more...???
Dammmit
Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Found something neat... &
What a dandy...


----------



## ff1221

Hope you didn't find it with your foot!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ff1221 said:


> Hope you didn't find it with your foot!


Or mower.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Minimum wage to $15 
Places will be understaffed because that's going to be hard for a lot of places. By the time you add wsib and employers share to contributions your really going to weed out a lot of places Grocery stores I can't imagine are excited about that.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

What really gets me goin is everyone will want a wage increase to keep the wage separation. 

$15 an hr x 40 hrs a week x 52 weeks a 
Year. $31200


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The person getting $12 now gets $15 
So the guy getting $24 now wants $27 or prob $30.


----------



## DeVries

MIDTOWNPC said:


> The person getting $12 now gets $15
> So the guy getting $24 now wants $27 or prob $30.


And that's exactly why nothing will change with anyones standard of living. Everything will and has to go up in price. This is what happens when you have politicians in power who don't have a friggen clue.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

It has also started a ton of conversations on Facebook, full of spelling mistakes, where people preach about equality and that everyone DESERVES to own a home and some luxuries and etc etc... 

Nobody deserves anything. If the minimum wage is not enough for you, you have two choices, work hard to rise above it, or don't accept it and hold out for more money in the same crap position. The latter usually won't work. If the market tells you what you are worth, it is right. You need to become more valuable, or accept what the market has told you.

The bleeding hearts in my social media feed are all saying that my position is easy to preach when I'm not struggling to pay rent. I work extremely hard so that that struggle doesn't happen.


----------



## JD Dave

R.G.PEEL said:


> It has also started a ton of conversations on Facebook, full of spelling mistakes, where people preach about equality and that everyone DESERVES to own a home and some luxuries and etc etc...
> 
> Nobody deserves anything. If the minimum wage is not enough for you, you have two choices, work hard to rise above it, or don't accept it and hold out for more money in the same crap position. The latter usually won't work. If the market tells you what you are worth, it is right. You need to become more valuable, or accept what the market has told you.
> 
> The bleeding hearts in my social media feed are all saying that my position is easy to preach when I'm not struggling to pay rent. I work extremely hard so that that struggle doesn't happen.


It's easy for you to say when you have so much money you decide to quit plowing snow and buy a snowmobile. When I grow up I want to be Grant Peel.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Lol, I've always tried to emulate the older People I consider successful, so thanks for being a great role model Dave. 

The snowmobile is used and I crashed it hard at the end of the season. Pretty lucky I walked away from it. The extra excavation and concrete I poured in January and February helped fund that.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Lets not drag spelling into this. I cant even tell time. Lol 

My wife and I both work for my company. We both draw a wage that is now less then full time minimum wage. We live just fine and own a home with a mortgage. We go out for dinners and things. Our son is in sports and preschool / daycare with no subsidy.
Yes I have benefits of a company truck and fuel but I'm shocked at this increase to the wages.
Will larger companies chop from the top? What will they cut back at ?
I doubt most can just increase. I know I took a few contracts that are locked in for a few years. I'm not going to just try to change those.

Someone just undercut the school contracts on a five year deal cutting a million off the total. Wonder what they think of their move now. 

I cant tell time but I have also never worked for anyone other then a high school co op placement.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I worked min wage as a student when it was $7.50. Best lessons I ever learned in work ethic.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Lets not drag spelling into this. I cant even tell time. Lol
> 
> My wife and I both work for my company. We both draw a wage that is now less then full time minimum wage. We live just fine and own a home with a mortgage. We go out for dinners and things. Our son is in sports and preschool / daycare with no subsidy.
> Yes I have benefits of a company truck and fuel but I'm shocked at this increase to the wages.
> Will larger companies chop from the top? What will they cut back at ?
> I doubt most can just increase. I know I took a few contracts that are locked in for a few years. I'm not going to just try to change those.
> 
> Someone just undercut the school contracts on a five year deal cutting a million off the total. Wonder what they think of their move now.
> 
> I cant tell time but I have also never worked for anyone other then a high school co op placement.


While I agree with you Dean I'm betting you have more
Fringe benefits then just a truck and fuel. Minimum wage is a
Stepping stone for sure. To me I don't see why we need a minimum wage at all.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

R.G.PEEL said:


> Lol, I've always tried to emulate the older People I consider successful, so thanks for being a great role model Dave.
> 
> The snowmobile is used and I crashed it hard at the end of the season. Pretty lucky I walked away from it. The extra excavation and concrete I poured in January and February helped fund that.





JD Dave said:


> While I agree with you Dean I'm betting you have more
> Fringe benefits then just a truck and fuel. Minimum wage is a
> Stepping stone for sure. To me I don't see why we need a minimum wage at all.


I agree. I'm having a hard time also competing with companies offering employees benefits.


----------



## ff1221

I don't mind paying a guy what he is worth, it's the lazy ones that think they are worth more without any effort that bothers me. Like Dean, my wife is an employee of the company and my pay comes as the benefits that the business gives me like the truck, fuel etc. as Dave eluded too.


----------



## Triple L

The real kicker is 48 hrs notice of a rain day or 3 hr minimum pay!!! Times that by 10 workers and holy crap did that rain day hit the bottom line!


----------



## JD Dave

I don't think 3 hours pay is too much to ask for on a rain day.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave said:


> I don't think 3 hours pay is too much to ask for on a rain day.


Even if you told the guys the day before it's gonna rain, sleep in and don't bother coming to work tomorrow... I certainly wouldn't expect to get paid from my employer if I didn't even get out of bed


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L said:


> Even if you told the guys the day before it's gonna rain, sleep in and don't bother coming to work tomorrow... I certainly wouldn't expect to get paid from my employer if I didn't even get out of bed


 As an employee Even if it's raining I'd expect some sort of gauruntee on hours. Pretty hard for guys to make a living with out knowing what the minimum they will make every week.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> The real kicker is 48 hrs notice of a rain day or 3 hr minimum pay!!! Times that by 10 workers and holy crap did that rain day hit the bottom line!


Can you request reimbursement from your weather bureau when they screw up the forecast?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have it that they expect to have a raining day off. I changed that a while ago and make them come in no matter what. There is still daily litter jobs to do and machines and trucks to clean or a shop to tidy up. 
I have actually never heard of this 3 hrs pay. I don't even think the paving crews pay that. Is this something that is now mandatory or has been out for a while


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave said:


> As an employee Even if it's raining I'd expect some sort of gauruntee on hours. Pretty hard for guys to make a living with out knowing what the minimum they will make every week.


Yard monkeys don't make the same kind of bank farmers do. Or should I say smart farmers.

PS Apparently that farmer planted 90% beans this year.....


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave said:


> As an employee Even if it's raining I'd expect some sort of gauruntee on hours. Pretty hard for guys to make a living with out knowing what the minimum they will make every week.


You almost sound liberal.. lol

If there is a rain day you can pretty much guarantee your working on the weekend so making a living is out of the question... If anything I'd gladly take a rain day with 0 pay then come in for 3 hrs and especially when your working 60+ hr weeks


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L said:


> You almost sound liberal.. lol
> 
> If there is a rain day you can pretty much guarantee your working on the weekend so making a living is out of the question... If anything I'd gladly take a rain day with 0 pay then come in for 3 hrs and especially when your working 60+ hr weeks


So what happens when you get three rain days in a week? I'm just comparing cutting grass to farming. If it rains the guys expect to work in the shop. I doubt many employees cutting grass are getting 60hrs plus a week with rain days in there.


----------



## Hysert

My lead guy will come in and do whatever for a some hrs on rain days, but the labourers don't get payed!!! Most early 20s guys these days would rather stay home anyway bc working or working hard is not in the vocabulary!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Turn it around and compare it to contract plowing. If it doesn't snow and you don't work do you still expect the client to pay. Of course you do.
If you need them available find them something to do or give them the day paid cause you know to catch up you need them to work harder later.
I never worked for a grass company that didn't work in the rain. There was always something to do. Like Dean said litter, pruning, repairs maintenance. 1 company had us in the shop building winter shrub protection screens. (2X2s and burlap with the company logo and phone number spray stenciled on)
Your production is down but you aren't as far behind when the sun comes back out. I find it pretty rare to get a full day of hard rain where you can't cut anything.


----------



## Triple L

Ya the odds of getting more then 1 full rain day a week are very low hence why I don't see how it effects a person making a living and why the 3 hr pay is redicilous... I've always found the guys look forward to having a rain day and can do some running around or a late start but we probably work alot longer days then most companies


----------



## Mr.Markus

redicilous...-adding to dictionary.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Besides...if you're planning on making a "living" or a "career" working for someone mowing grass...well I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> Besides...if you're planning on making a "living" or a "career" working for someone mowing grass...well I'll just leave it at that.


Maybe you're not charging enough. No reason it shouldn't be possible.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe you're not charging enough. No reason it shouldn't be possible.


I guess I don't see paying mow crew guys 13-14 bucks an hour for April-October as any kind of decent living or a rewarding career.


----------



## Hysert

I had a salary guy with benefits, and learned a good lesson from that!!! My lead guy now is just over 20/hr with benefits and my trimmer boy gets 15.... ive always had the mind frame, if you pay them minimum wage you get minimum wage work!!! The problem I find in the interview stage is, they know it all and done it all!!! But talk is cheap!!!


----------



## Triple L

Hysert said:


> I had a salary guy with benefits, and learned a good lesson from that!!! My lead guy now is just over 20/hr with benefits and my trimmer boy gets 15.... ive always had the mind frame, if you pay them minimum wage you get minimum wage work!!! The problem I find in the interview stage is, they know it all and done it all!!! But talk is cheap!!!


What are the lessons you learnt from the salary guy? Lots of guys have salaried year round employees...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Hysert said:


> I had a salary guy with benefits, and learned a good lesson from that!!! My lead guy now is just over 20/hr with benefits and my trimmer boy gets 15.... ive always had the mind frame, if you pay them minimum wage you get minimum wage work!!! The problem I find in the interview stage is, they know it all and done it all!!! But talk is cheap!!!


So you're paying 11.12(15/hr) to 14.83 (20/hr) when converted from Kannada to US dollars. Sounds like we're on a pretty similar pay scale when comparing value of the dollar correctly. Anyone else care to share what they're paying, or should that go to lawn(monkey)site.com?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> I guess I don't see paying mow crew guys 13-14 bucks an hour for April-October as any kind of decent living or a rewarding career.


You get what you pay for.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> You get what you pay for.


High end companies here pay 12-13 an hour for crew leaders. If you're running a trimmer for most of them, you're lucky to see 10.


----------



## Hysert

Triple L said:


> What are the lessons you learnt from the salary guy? Lots of guys have salaried year round employees...


Not too...


----------



## Defcon 5

John_DeereGreen said:


> High end companies here pay 12-13 an hour for crew leaders. If you're running a trimmer for most of them, you're lucky to see 10.


So...What your saying is your not a high end company??

This is the main reason the green industry has a hard time retaining smart hardworking employees...Making $10-12 an hour is a decent job for a high school kid starting out...But for someone with a head on their shoulders is gonna move away from the industry towards one with a future and better pay and benifits...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Defcon 5 said:


> So...What your saying is your not a high end company??


No, that's not what I'm saying. I'm saying the average for companies here on a similar size and model as us is 12-13 an hour. And that we pay 12-14 depending on experience and abilities. We are at or above average. I do not see how a person can support themselves and a family making that, and only do it from March/April to October/November. Yes, we do all we can for winter work outside snow, but you can't get blood from a turnip.

This is the problem with maintenance work. It's a zero gain game.

The solution is always "charge more" except everyone wants more work, so they charge less. And then more people want more work, so they charge less than the last guy. Perfect example: a medim-large scale (3 million square feet a week) municipal mowing contract: 2013 was 67k, 2014 was 62k 2015 was 54k, 2016 was 44k, this year it's 38.5k. I would love for anyone to explain how to charge more, and pay more in that circumstance. We won't even go down the road of how the contractor is making any money. This is one of the most drastic examples, but it's far from the only one.

I completely agree on the 10-12 starting out of high school. But no one wants to work, and they all want paid for it. That's one of the biggest issues.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I've been trying to figure out how to make mow money for years...


----------



## JD Dave

John_DeereGreen said:


> So you're paying 11.12(15/hr) to 14.83 (20/hr) when converted from Kannada to US dollars. Sounds like we're on a pretty similar pay scale when comparing value of the dollar correctly. Anyone else care to share what they're paying, or should that go to lawn(monkey)site.com?


Our exchange has nothing to do with it as we were on par and above you not to long ago. Some guys are very productive and will do the work of 3 guys so they should get at least double the money. Same goes for snow. Some people think I'm crazy paying some snow only employees what I do but they're so productive I'd rather just pay the money.


----------



## schrader

I love EC weather forecast for today, showers amount 25mm would that not be just rain then. I think they have issued special weather statements for less rain. Grass is growing some much here might need a combine to start bailing it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

when I retire.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> when I retire.


I think a student making $15/he would be cheaper.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> I think a student making $15/he would be cheaper.


All the JD guys out here have a couple of students to just wax their tractors....


----------



## dingybigfoot

Mr.Markus said:


> I've been trying to figure out how to make mow money for years...


It's a daunting task to say the least.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> I've been trying to figure out how to make mow money for years...


Mow money Mow Problems ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I make good money mowing grass but I only have to keep 1 guy busy, and I've done it long enough that I never seem to have problems replacing customers I lose through attrition and lowballing. I turn down work daily, when they ask me to refer someone I just don't anymore. Too many times it comes back to bite me. The building boom is crazy here for such a small Town. If anyone needs a 3/4 acre lot where the blacktop ends I have 1 left of 5 and its a beautiful SW view of Hay field.


----------



## JD Dave

You do well to stay motivated working by yourself Markus. While I'm a pretty motivated guy I don't really like working by myself. Nothing better then having an employee do a job as good or better then you could do it. I do miss the times when it was just my dad and I. My dad went in for day surgery on Friday and he couldn't work sat either. I think that was the first time in my life that my dad wasn't working ground while we were planting. Gave me lots of time to think as I was in a tractor for 23 hours straight.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Ive never had a problem making money at anything really. That part has been easy. I like numbers. Ive never had a problem getting and keeping good contracts either. My problem has been keeping up with growth as I keep getting tempted to get bigger and bigger. Also keeping staff and managing them. Either where they have a pay issue or get into a state of mind that is like "im making u too much money how are you getting all this stuff, poor me". No one knows my numbers but I also have many irons in many fires and have good coals. I like staying busy and I like work. 
Ive tried hiring now for later and keeping staff so I have them in winter. 
Ive tried hourly. Salary. Salary with bonus. The min they are salary they are quick and want to go home and don't want to do some jobs it seems. Too good to clean trucks. Hourly and they don't seem to want to be commited to winter. 

Do I sound like a broken record. 

Ive been on indeed.ca for a week reading resumes and looking at job ads. Think ill make an ad soon.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> You do well to stay motivated working by yourself Markus. While I'm a pretty motivated guy I don't really like working by myself. .


 It helps that I don't like people...
Hope your Dad is bouncing back.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> It helps that I don't like people...
> Hope your Dad is bouncing back.


Must be the name.


----------



## Hysert

Speedy recovery for pops Dave.... I'm sure he will be back in the seat in no time!!! Our parents dont know the words relax...


----------



## Hysert

Starting our 3rd basement waterproof this spring! The old timer that lived in this house spend countless hrs channeling out troughs around the base of the walls and floors to direct the water to the sump pit??? And 3 layers of pavement on the driveway side hopen to direct the water away?? Needless to say vary creative..


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> It helps that I don't like people...
> Hope your Dad is bouncing back.


That must be why there is just my wife and I!

Hope your dad has a quick recovery Dave!


----------



## JD Dave

Thanks guys my dad was out and about the next day but the doctor thought it was better not to get shaken in a tractor for a week or so. While I do curse him sometimes I'm not sure what I'd do without my parents.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

How's planting season coming along Dave? Guys are way behind around here. Dad just got the last 60ish acres planted on Saturday. Seen quite a few guys working ground to get it dry enough for beans still.


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave said:


> Thanks guys my dad was out and about the next day but the doctor thought it was better not to get shaken in a tractor for a week or so. While I do curse him sometimes I'm not sure what I'd do without my parents.


I agree, my dad had an incident on Friday night unhooking the trailer off the truck... Been using a floor jack for 14 years instead of the stupid spin trailer jack hitting the gas cans and stuff but his luck ran out and he snipped off the tip of his index finger just before the knuckle... Luckily he'll be okay and if he's lucky it may grow back in a year... Sure makes you think about things...

Funny thing is he was back cutting grass on Monday with only 3.75 fingers and the hired hand had a "sore ankle" from the music festival over the weekend and needed the day off


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> Thanks guys my dad was out and about the next day but the doctor thought it was better not to get shaken in a tractor for a week or so. While I do curse him sometimes I'm not sure what I'd do without my parents.


You should take him to the college girls tuition party...

...And bring the dog.


----------



## JD Dave

John_DeereGreen said:


> How's planting season coming along Dave? Guys are way behind around here. Dad just got the last 60ish acres planted on Saturday. Seen quite a few guys working ground to get it dry enough for beans still.


We have about 900 acres still to plant. It's been a real struggle as it rains every other day. We were spraying fungicide on our wheat today and the long range forcast looks good so we're hoping it will be dry enough Friday morning to start ripping round again. Our lighter ground we can work a
Little wet but what's left is mostly heavy clay and nothing will grow if we work it wet.


----------



## JD Dave

Sorry to hear about your dads finger Chad , the good part is some of his online friends might think it's kinky. Lol. Markus my dad would rather go to amature night at the Manor and get us all
Kicked out again.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

JD Dave said:


> We have about 900 acres still to plant. It's been a real struggle as it rains every other day. We were spraying fungicide on our wheat today and the long range forcast looks good so we're hoping it will be dry enough Friday morning to start ripping round again. Our lighter ground we can work a
> Little wet but what's left is mostly heavy clay and nothing will grow if we work it wet.


Progress, but it's never early enough...sucks to know that you'll be done with full season beans about the time you should be planting double crop


----------



## JD Dave

The nerve of some people texting me saying they just saw me in a Polish Peterbilt.


----------



## Mr.Markus

In my defence it looked just like you and I know you're chummy with Chad. The guy didn't look happy he was seen but how can you hide, it's nothing but windshield....Hino it was you...


----------



## Mr.Markus

My story of the week, I'm walking a 50 acre property freshly planted by the CVC. Customer wants some bush hogging done. I hear a thwack on her boot and look down to see her step off a massassauga rattler. Didn't make it through her boot. It's the second one in about 10 years that I've come across, the 1st one didn't make it, I accidentally hit it with my mower.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> My story of the week, I'm walking a 50 acre property freshly planted by the CVC. Customer wants some bush hogging done. I hear a thwack on her boot and look down to see her step off a massassauga rattler. Didn't make it through her boot. It's the second one in about 10 years that I've come across, the 1st one didn't make it, I accidentally hit it with my mower.


We've been spotting them out here too. Are they still considered endangered?


----------



## Hysert

Gents anyone in my area with a tree spade? I need a few trees moved, because apparently we need a pool???


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mr.Markus said:


> My story of the week, I'm walking a 50 acre property freshly planted by the CVC. Customer wants some bush hogging done. I hear a thwack on her boot and look down to see her step off a massassauga rattler. Didn't make it through her boot. It's the second one in about 10 years that I've come across, the 1st one didn't make it, I accidentally hit it with my mower.


I'd have been crappin my pants...I hate snakes...doesn't matter if they're poisonous or not.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> We've been spotting them out here too. Are they still considered endangered?


Only if they aren't "attacking" you. lol


----------



## JD Dave

Are they poisonous?


----------



## Mr.Markus

They are classified as venomous, which means you'll need medical attention, but I also read that my chances are higher of being killed by shark.... I haven't seen any locally so I'm good. I think they are still on the endangered list.


----------



## FredG

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'd have been crappin my pants...I hate snakes...doesn't matter if they're poisonous or not.


Stay out of the jungle, lol. I don't know what was worse the climate or the snakes.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

FredG said:


> Stay out of the jungle, lol. I don't know what was worse the climate or the snakes.


Have to be the snakes. Humidity/rain/heat suck, but they won't come out of nowhere and kill you.


----------



## FredG

Yes givin a choice I would pass on the snakes. lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/kitchener-waterloo/two-snakes-found-erin-1.4056947

My new work boots...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/kitchener-waterloo/two-snakes-found-erin-1.4056947
> 
> My new work boots...
> 
> View attachment 172433


That must be quite the sight....those boots, a Speedo and a wife beater.


----------



## Mr.Markus

You need to keep your Dutch fantasies to yourself Mark


I rented a toro dingo to put a fence in through a bush where I couldn't get my tractor and I was very impressed with its capabilities and power. Could've of used a shorter machine like the Vermeer I tried a few years ago, but it was very nice not to have that muscle in my back ache from clutching while looking over my right shoulder.


----------



## GMC Driver

Gonna be a somber mood here for a few days. This young guy worked for us for the past 2 years.

www.ontariopolicereports.com/2017/06/deceased-identified-fatal-dunnville-motorcycle-accident/


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sorry to hear that Dave, a well established semi-competitor lost a 20+ year employee earlier this year. Pickup pulled oot in front of a semi hauling grain, semi driver crossed the center line and hit this guy head on.

Somewhere in that mess is a tandem axle Kenworth.

http://woodtv.com/2017/05/16/driver-facing-charges-in-deadly-m-21-crash-near-saranac/


----------



## JD Dave

I heard that on the radio. Terrible news!!


----------



## Triple L

Wow thats crazy dave! I've heard of more people getting hurt in the past 2 weeks in motor vehicle accidents then in my entire life! Everyone needs to just slow it down a notch or two


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sorry to hear that Dave, 19 is way to early to make those mistakes, cause we all know we were on the verge when we were that age.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> Wow thats crazy dave! I've heard of more people getting hurt in the past 2 weeks in motor vehicle accidents then in my entire life! Everyone needs to just slow it down a notch or two


It does seem like a lot lately.

This one just happened yesterday afternoon:

http://fox17online.com/2017/06/12/i...end-remembers-teen-killed-in-ottawa-co-crash/

My daughter had a few classes with her, my wife and I know her parents and family quite well. Very sad indeed.


----------



## GMC Driver

My condolences to you, Amy and your family Mark.

Austin was a typical 19 year old - invincible. He had dealt with alot at a young age, including the death of his mother at her own hand last year. Like alot of kids his age, he dealt with stress in a much different way then I would, but he had grown up quite a bit in the past 6 months. He was becoming more responsible, not late for work, doing his task as he was asked, and becoming a team player. Our guys have taken it pretty hard, especially because it was so sudden. It leaves a hole, especially on the crew he worked on every day.

We talked about it as a group on Monday morning, and it helped to hear them recognize the fragility of life. Here today, gone tommorrow. Vanity of vanities...


----------



## Hysert

Sad week forsure! My uncle lost his battle with the disease.. sucks to realize that family is getting smaller but good to know the pain is over!!! Pour guy never even got into his new pool... RIP to all the loved ones we've lost!!!


----------



## greywynd

My condolences to all of you that have lost someone recently. 

I think today was the first time I've cut grass and not had water spraying up off the tires. Just in time for another 20mm in the forecast tomorrow. 

Also, does anyone happen to have, or know of a truck cap for sale? Looking for one for an '02-08 style Dodge Ram short box.


----------



## Hysert

Had the big mower out this week!! Forgot how nice it cut and how good the a/c and tick free cab is!!! Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Turned on the ac at home this week, but today I was looking forward to a hot shower. The rain caught me halfway through a 4 acre property.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Turned our ac on this week too.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I got stopped today by the ministry of labour...

Roll bar must be up on mower.
Seatbelt must be on.
Must have ear protection in the form of ear muffs. No foam ear bud type and no ipods.
Must have safety glasses which may be tinted but no sun glasses 
Must have water sunscreen bug spray and first aid kit in trailer accessible to all. 
In a busy commercial area each worker should be wearing reflective X11 work shirt vest or jacket 

The person was actually pretty good after he let me speak. We never got a ticket and in fact had everything he mentioned except we had the roll bar down with seat belt off. One guy was wearing sunglasses, one had a jacket over his work shirt and I didn't have a headset on. They stopped my guy on the mower and then came to the truck and I saw the chaos start. 

Left with no fines but some information and a talking to about what we should all be doing. 

I didn't bother to ask if the guards are to go back on the trimmers. Cause I don't think I could ever do that.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I got stopped today by the ministry of labour...
> 
> Roll bar must be up on mower.
> Seatbelt must be on.
> Must have ear protection in the form of ear muffs. No foam ear bud type and no ipods.
> Must have safety glasses which may be tinted but no sun glasses
> Must have water sunscreen bug spray and first aid kit in trailer accessible to all.
> In a busy commercial area each worker should be wearing reflective X11 work shirt vest or jacket
> 
> The person was actually pretty good after he let me speak. We never got a ticket and in fact had everything he mentioned except we had the roll bar down with seat belt off. One guy was wearing sunglasses, one had a jacket over his work shirt and I didn't have a headset on. They stopped my guy on the mower and then came to the truck and I saw the chaos start.
> 
> Left with no fines but some information and a talking to about what we should all be doing.
> 
> I didn't bother to ask if the guards are to go back on the trimmers. Cause I don't think I could ever do that.


Roll bars are great for pruning trees. In Ajax they wanted hard hats too.


----------



## greywynd

Huh. I don't think I meet any of thise requirements when I'm mowing, except the glasses. 

Funny though, they would likely argue that, as they are basically an Oakley sunglass, but with a shaded safety lens. 

As the saying goes, better to beg forgiveness than ask permission....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr mol "is this a big contract for you"
Me "its not big enough to afford any fines".


----------



## schrader

Bug spray really. Why no foam ear protection, none of my guys can stand the muffs your ears drowned in sweat. Glad you got away with no fine.


----------



## Mr.Markus

its Kathleen....I'm surprised they didn't make sure you had enough coffee money to cover your crew.


----------



## Hysert

My good buddy is a MOL inspector!! He drives around in his own pickup unmarked... like most officals, show respect and you get respect!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I got stopped today by the ministry of labour...
> 
> Roll bar must be up on mower.
> Seatbelt must be on.
> Must have ear protection in the form of ear muffs. No foam ear bud type and no ipods.
> Must have safety glasses which may be tinted but no sun glasses
> Must have water sunscreen bug spray and first aid kit in trailer accessible to all.
> In a busy commercial area each worker should be wearing reflective X11 work shirt vest or jacket
> 
> The person was actually pretty good after he let me speak. We never got a ticket and in fact had everything he mentioned except we had the roll bar down with seat belt off. One guy was wearing sunglasses, one had a jacket over his work shirt and I didn't have a headset on. They stopped my guy on the mower and then came to the truck and I saw the chaos start.
> 
> Left with no fines but some information and a talking to about what we should all be doing.
> 
> I didn't bother to ask if the guards are to go back on the trimmers. Cause I don't think I could ever do that.


Wow!!!!!


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wow!!!!!


Socialist Nanny state at it's finest!

(pardon the pun)

The premier we have for our province is on the same playing feild as the Hillarys that you so narrowly escaped last fall. Equality for all, except for those in elected office. They deserve 2 scoops of ice cream.


----------



## greywynd

Often a lot of that safety gear becomes company policy, and MOL will go by it. 

As an example, many of the machine shops I've worked in will require safety glasses in certain areas, but other areas it's only required when doing certain jobs. 

I can see it for trimming, but mowing I don't see safety glasses as important as UV protection.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So seriously, might be because I'm descended from wooden shoe wearers and have a skull to match, but are these actually the law?

Does one _have _to wear ear muffs vs plugs? Isn't it just the NRR that matters?

Tinted glasses vs sunglasses? Who makes the determination and why are sunglasses evil?

Why can't I listen to music via iPod\MP3\phone? What if I get the ear muffs with a built in radio? Is that a mortal sin as well?

I probably would have ended up in jail and a huge fine. Because it's likely I would have told him\her to KMA. I argued with a super trooper\motor carrier cop when he told me his interpretation of the law, he was wrong. I had it oot with a state trooper that lied to my employee and threatened him with leaving the scene of an accident after he followed the law. Told the rhymes with witch she wasn't a very good example of "serving" the public by threatening him with a crime that he didn't commit and she knew the judge would throw out. She hung up on me.

Good thing you Canucks are more laid back than us Murcans.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

now having a chance to read the documentation a little it is very different from what was said. There is reference to noise reduction rating.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It goes by the CSA guidelines,
I have some radio/mp3 headphones from CT that are $49. The have a NRR of 25 which is sufficient for the work we do. Roll bars are not required to be up unless you are doing slopes, in which case if they are down you are required to *not* be wearing your seatbelt. My stand on doesn't have a roll bar or seatbelt and I use it almost exclusively for slopes/ditches.
Either way I would treat it the same as MTO, do your best look at the ground and ask if its ok to go back to work.
Get fined, you get a chance to argue in court (I would hope). That's when you are not dealing with egos and you can plead your circumstance. But who wants to go there...
You are having a string of bad luck Dean...don't let it get you down.


----------



## greywynd

I'd say bad luck would have been a bunch of tickets to sort out in court. Sounds like he had some good luck!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'm ok I just wanted to share 
I have found some decent employees and I'm testing out who I like. In the meantime I've worked extra hard for about three weeks with 1/4 the payroll.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Good to hear, I hired a large city tree company to do a $30k job for me, I feel like I should have gone local cause I have to baby sit. I have to go pull the boom truck out of a hay field, What part of " If it rains you can't go out there!" is hard to understand. That and they fell some trees onto the neighbors lot and left them there, nothing like being yelled at by a neighbor at 8am Sat morning.


----------



## schrader

Crazy weather here last night, 63 mm of rain with multiple tornado warnings. Thats more rain then we had all last summer.


----------



## SHAWZER

Ya , that was wild weather . The sky was a crazy green color and very still for awhile . Better than watching tv .


----------



## DeVries

We could use a bit here. Even with all the rain we had this spring the lawns could use some again.


----------



## Mr.Markus

They become quite reliant on it when they get too much,
Talking about the lawns...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nice day to wax the ram 

Talking about the truck...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Picked this up yesterday 
30" toro walk behind.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Nice day to wax the ram
> 
> Talking about the truck...


You can wax that thing all you want, it will never turn into a GM.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> You can wax that thing all you want, it will never turn into a GM.


He was talking about a truck...?!!?


----------



## greywynd

GM. Only truck I've seen that needed a total rebuild while still under warranty.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mine is going in for warranty work, it's 10 years old and 450k.


----------



## Hysert

My uncle would have been proud!!! We all pushed to finish it but he never got to see finished!!


----------



## schrader

Oh yeah more rain, seems like there is no end to it this year. If all this rain was snow we would all be crazy busy


----------



## Mr.Markus

customer- " Do you think it'll dry up enough to have that job done by Saturday?"
Guy who answers my phone- " hahahahahahaha. Of course it will.....sure can, will do, zippity dooda..."


----------



## Mr.Markus

It has been raining here so hard since about midnight that my eavestrough can't keep up, I may take the day off and go to ikea...


----------



## DeVries

Forcast called for showers, I guess 35mm of rain in three hours is showers?


----------



## Rider50

DeVries said:


> Forcast called for showers, I guess 35mm of rain in three hours is showers?


I wish I could be as wrong as the weather man and still keep my job.


----------



## ff1221

DeVries said:


> Forcast called for showers, I guess 35mm of rain in three hours is showers?


150mm in 2hrs in some spots around us, we have flood warnings coming from all the local conservation authorities, one small community about 40 minutes away they are telling residents to not leave their homes because most streets are impassable.


----------



## farmergeorge

Never had rain like that before. Lucky there was no wind or the wheat would have all been flat.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I hear Grand Valley is closed... record rainfall broke from the 70s.
The Grand rushing through Fergus is quite the tourist draw right now.


----------



## schrader

Seemed like a good day to tear the roof off the house, until we got hit with a thunderstorm out of nowhere.


----------



## greywynd

schrader said:


> Seemed like a good day to tear the roof off the house, until we got hit with a thunderstorm out of nowhere.


That just doesn't sound good at all.

Was over to Ritchie Brothers this morning, was lots of signs of a lot of rain. And people ask why I'm so insistent on cutting grass when the weather gives an opportunity, even if it's not 'too long'.


----------



## Hysert

I'm glad my wiper was working on the skid today!!! I had to get in 120ton of gravel in, just couldn't talk the customer out of it!!! It will be like concrete after the weekend....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The water has filled king street. 
Was able to pass to get home.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It stopped here this morning, I was still able to cut 12 acres of my Friday sites. Still down 3 sites but it wasn't a total washout.








Thinking of changing my name to 1 Guy and 7 Kubotas


----------



## John_DeereGreen

What brand of dump body is that? Looks really nice.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Best around, don't drool too much on their website. 
http://eloquip.com/product-lines/


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Isn't that the same brand that chad has on his hino?

Their stuff looks incredible. I'm sure it comes with a decent price tag also. Probably too much to turn employees loose with.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cooooome onnn! Chad only buys the best. They are pricey, but take into account that picture was taken today and that is box is 10 years old, used to plow and salt all winter. Last season I threw 140 tonnes of salt off it.
You won't like them , they're Dutch.


----------



## DeVries

ff1221 said:


> 150mm in 2hrs in some spots around us, we have flood warnings coming from all the local conservation authorities, one small community about 40 minutes away they are telling residents to not leave their homes because most streets are impassable.


My brother lives in Gorrie, the dam's berm broke on the one side, they are under an evacuation order.


----------



## DeVries

Mr.Markus said:


> Cooooome onnn! Chad only buys the best. They are pricey, but take into account that picture was taken today and that is box is 10 years old, used to plow and salt all winter. Last season I threw 140 tonnes of salt off it.
> You won't like them , they're Dutch.


Hey whats wrong with the dutch


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mr.Markus said:


> Cooooome onnn! Chad only buys the best. They are pricey, but take into account that picture was taken today and that is box is 10 years old, used to plow and salt all winter. Last season I threw 140 tonnes of salt off it.
> You won't like them , they're Dutch.


I looked pretty hard at Truckcraft but those eloquip look much nicer just in pictures


----------



## Hysert

Those hummer wheels look good on the Chevy!!!! My aunt came in from Holland last week and is staying with us for a week, brought me a fresh box of droppies....


----------



## JD Dave

I always wondered why they made 5" rain gauges.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave said:


> I always wondered why they made 5" rain gauges.


There's a comment there, but it would get deleted in a heartbeat.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The cbc is replaying last summer's tragically hip farewell concert. My wife and I took my daughter at just 3 months old to one of the screenings on the lake in Barrie. Her first concert, and one of those days I'll never forget.


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL said:


> The cbc is replaying last summer's tragically hip farewell concert. My wife and I took my daughter at just 3 months old to one of the screenings on the lake in Barrie. Her first concert, and one of those days I'll never forget.


What other channels do you get up there in Barrie...?


----------



## SHAWZER

Thunderstorm , high winds , huge temp drop , rain , hail , sunshine , now calm . Mother Nature is mixed up today .


----------



## Hysert

Any more of this and I'm going salting.... wtf


----------



## DeVries

Hail again, 2 days in a row. Temp went from 21 down to 6 in about 2 minutes.

What a season so far, to be honest I think I would rather have hot and dry than this. Just cant get any traction going this summer literally and figuratively.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

This is getting frustrating, it is either raining, or saturated from previous rain, which is messy and unproductive.

The last few years I've been doing a lot of work in rivers and creeks. Glad I don't have any going on right now!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Customers have been very patient this year, the problem I have with extras is the more they wait the more they think up to pile on.


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus said:


> Customers have been very patient this year, the problem I have with extras is the more they wait the more they think up to pile on.


Sounds like you need your crew to step it up a notch.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> to be honest I think I would rather have hot and dry than this.


You are not a good Hollander, I'm revoking your wooden shoes.


----------



## leolkfrm

Mr.Markus said:


> Customers have been very patient this year, the problem I have with extras is the more they wait the more they think up to pile on.


$$$$$$...take it while you can get it,


----------



## Hysert

Fun little cut today!! Nearly 5 feet thick in spots, add on and off rain and got me checking my pants.... I must say this Bobcat brush cat is killer!! Hands down way better then my 7 footer 3pth behind the M108


----------



## Triple L

Hysert said:


> Fun little cut today!! Nearly 5 feet thick in spots, add on and off rain and got me checking my pants.... I must say this Bobcat brush cat is killer!! Hands down way better then my 7 footer 3pth behind the M108
> 
> View attachment 172530


I'm waiting for my new skid to arrive and then gonna try out the brushcat myself! Grass is a solid 5' tall at my place too


----------



## Hysert

The built in safety is a bit of a pain at times! But it cuts really nice!! Didn't miss a beat..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

you guys rent the brush cat or own it ? 

I heard Markus bought a pto bill counter. Chads is hydraulic. 
It can count bigger wads at once but Markus' can run for days. 
LOL


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I bought a brush cat a few years ago. Works awesome but I rarely use it. When I use it, it works really well. We broke a blade on it once and if you saw what the projectile did to the steel plate housing, you are less bothered by the safety mechanism. Without it, guys would pick up the mower and try to shove down onto trees etc.

I heard that Dean demo'd both styles of cash counters, couldn't find any good enough deals on them on the Internet, so he built his own and started a new business called midtown money counting. Everyone in Coburg is shocked that this was new, because they already thought that was what he does full time anyway. Now Chad and Markus can just haul off a couple jaggs to Coburg in the eloquips and Dean will do it for them, for a fee.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My pto bill counter sits in the shed like most everything I buy, turns out my wife is way faster...


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> My pto bill counter sits in the shed like most everything I buy, turns out my wife is way faster...


JD has to use the 7230r to power his bill counter!!! It even has autostack! Lol

Markus - your wife is way faster at counting the bills out infront of a store clerk you mean??? LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hysert said:


> The built in safety is a bit of a pain at times! But it cuts really nice!! Didn't miss a beat..


Rumour has it those are easy to bypass if one gets really sick of it.....


----------



## greywynd

I've seen blades break on both pto and hydraulic mowers, and yea, no way I'd bypass the safety. 

I've also fixed a hole in a deck on one years ago from someone hitting something. 

I know I've hit 3/8" diameter electric fence posts and turned them into pretzels, and watched them land 50' away, and that's with my little 30hp tractor running a 5' mower.


----------



## schrader

20 mm of rain in twenty minutes made for a nice mess of the mulch job we just finished. Raining again this morning starting to wonder if it will ever end?


----------



## ff1221

schrader said:


> 20 mm of rain in twenty minutes made for a nice mess of the mulch job we just finished. Raining again this morning starting to wonder if it will ever end?


Yeah pouring here too, pretty well wrecks grass cutting for this morning!


----------



## Hysert

Happy birthday to the best country in the world!!! Hope everyone enjoys a few days!! And hopefully the last rain shower for a week???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hysert said:


> Happy birthday to the best country in the world!!!


You're 3 days early..........


----------



## Triple L

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're 3 days early..........


Said nobody.... Ever


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're 3 days early..........


They are Canadian....Not the sharpest knifes in the drawer...Case in point JD Dave


----------



## Hysert

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're 3 days early..........


I think you yanks got your days mixed up???


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Here guys, this should help.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lol


----------



## Triple L

Happy Canada 150!!!

I think Deere got it right, 150k each lol


----------



## Hysert

Had a buddy over yesterday scanning my quick hitch on the excavator! He's building me a wrist for it, bought a actuator like on the wing plows.. should be really cool...


----------



## SHAWZER

Good Kijiji deal for a lightly used 9.2 Stainless DXT v-blade . Too bad it is in Ottawa . $ 6000.00


----------



## schrader

All the good deals seem to be in Ottawa


----------



## GMC Driver

Keep your stuff secured guys. Came home from the cottage at 6:20 this morning to find 2 trucks missing. Thanks to GPS and the NRP and Hamilton Police, both have been recovered without damage.

That was an abrupt end to a relaxing weekend...


----------



## DeVries

Sucks Dave
Not your first time either is it. Glad you got them back, hope they are still drivable.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That blows but I'm glad you got them back. It's getting bad. 

The super at one of my sites called to let me know that someone tried to get my grader attachment. I had it jammed in with the track machine blocking it. They tried to start my bobcats but they are PIN numbers. They fired up a JD rental and dragged it out. They had stolen a dump trailer to haul it, but the trailer was not wide enough. They ended up leaving the attachment on the JD in the middle of the lot, unhooked the trailer and took off. Gave us a good laugh because they are stupid and nothing hurt. 

My bobcat mechanic says that there have been four stolen from his customers this month in the area.


----------



## schrader

Not exactly the same as having a truck stolen but we planted three large gardens at a condo this spring and someone stole half of the plants on the weekend. Pretty desperate when they steal plants right out of the ground.


----------



## SHAWZER

Wondered where my wife got her plants from ........ Seems anything can be stolen if they want it bad enough .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Keep your stuff secured guys. Came home from the cottage at 6:20 this morning to find 2 trucks missing. Thanks to GPS and the NRP and Hamilton Police, both have been recovered without damage.
> 
> That was an abrupt end to a relaxing weekend...


Good grief Dave, that stinks but glad you got them back. But still.....


----------



## Triple L

Imagine if you didn't have GPS on those trucks... I. Surprised they weren't on the reserve all stripped already like my '04


----------



## GMC Driver

Trucks left at 3:40AM, 1st one was abandoned on a side street in Welland at 4:20AM. 2nd truck was driven around and then to Hamilton, stopped at 5:50 AM. I reported at 6:25 AM, both were located and secured by 6:40AM.

Just thankful that it wasn't done earlier - alhough I was in and out all weekend. Drove through at 1:30AM and nothing was going on (came home late from a pull in Erie, PA), and my one employee starts at 4AM and didin't think that the shop door being open was anything unusual. Little did he know.

Cameras are now in place.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

GMC Driver said:


> Trucks left at 3:40AM, 1st one was abandoned on a side street in Welland at 4:20AM. 2nd truck was driven around and then to Hamilton, stopped at 5:50 AM. I reported at 6:25 AM, both were located and secured by 6:40AM.
> 
> Just thankful that it wasn't done earlier - alhough I was in and out all weekend. Drove through at 1:30AM and nothing was going on (came home late from a pull in Erie, PA), and my one employee starts at 4AM and didin't think that the shop door being open was anything unusual. Little did he know.
> 
> Cameras are now in place.


I'd be a little nervous with the trucks leaving at 3:40 and an employee coming in at 4. That could have potentially gone really bad really fast...

Glad they were recovered quickly.


----------



## Hysert

Cameras are good, we've been having issues with thieves too!! My roofer buddy caught a guy about a month ago, got ahold of him and called the cops, they asked to show proof he was on the property or B&E the cars.. when he reviewed the recording there was nothing? Turns out the person had a laptop and was scrambling the wifi signal!!! Cops said have a nice day young man... along with my cameras I've installed motion detectors, once the motion goes off I check the cameras to decide the length of bat I need...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I don't like people who stop in unannounced.


----------



## greywynd

Somehow I suspect anyone that comes to Dean's gets 'announced' anyway.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its funny out here, the hunters seem to know everybody and see a lot of what going on from their blinds in the tree lines. For a bunch of hicks the neighbours are surprisingly observant.
I think I have 4 wives now and 2 girlfriends...

One of the farmers out here is using an excavator to clear forest to claim more field. His saying is lots of nice places to hide someone who shouldn't be here, deep enough to fool the hounds.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

We joke that the 36" auger is faster and put them vertical. Lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen

R.G.PEEL said:


> We joke that the 36" auger is faster and put them vertical. Lol


Be harder for the ground penetrating radar to pick them up...


----------



## Hysert

Lol...

I don't worry about trucks and heavy equipment! They wouldnt get to my street without everyone knowing, i worry about the smalls like hand tools and saws etc... trying to put a value on those items is a nightmare when it comes to the insurance side of it and we would always lose.

Nice dobb Dean!! I would send mine out but he'd probably roll on his back or pee on thr shoe....


----------



## ff1221

My Shepherd makes enough noise to scare most people away butif they actually got close to him he'd likely pee too!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

ff1221 said:


> My Shepherd makes enough noise to scare most people away butif they actually got close to him he'd likely pee too!


Sounds about like my English Mastiff. Her bark would scare just about anyone but if you get close enough to her she just stands there and lets you pet her.


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL said:


> We joke that the 36" auger is faster and put them vertical. Lol


I won't fit in a 36...!


----------



## Hysert

Gents anyone got an opinion on the CAT S60 smartphones?? Dean....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'm so far out of the tech stuff I couldn't tell you.
Want me to ask Siri ?


----------



## Triple L

Hysert said:


> Gents anyone got an opinion on the CAT S60 smartphones?? Dean....


I'll sell you my galaxy s8+... I really miss my BlackBerry, sorry but they just work for me, kinda like gm trucks lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I'm so far out of the tech stuff I couldn't tell you.
> Want me to ask Siri ?


Naw, don't wake her up. She's got her hands full with you working all those hours...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

In 2015 I lost a grass contract by more then half of what I was doing it for. I had cut it for two years and got it because I did the snow. They wanted to get bids for it all but I kept the snow as I was locked into a multi year deal. The grass went to a competitor who wanted to teach me a lesson. His foot was now in the door and pointed out to me he was coming for the snow. It would all be bid as a multiyear package this falll. His foot isn't in the door anymore, it should be in his mouth or up his assets. Friday they fired him and approved my quote, at my price for three years and asked me to take over immediately. Its a good feeling.

Today a company named done rite line painting painted half a parking lot of mine before they realized they got the wrong address.


----------



## schrader

Good for you Dean sometimes it al works out in the end.I don't know why guys are cutting prices there is tons of work to go around and soon everyones labour costs are going to skyrocket.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Here are some pics of montreal snow show.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

more pics of montreal snow show


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

It was a good trip.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I like to hear your good fortune stories Dean. My municipal 40k job that I lost last season went to another lower bidder this season for 27k. 2 guys in a 1500 Chevy from the 90s that I'm sure would not pass the MOL inspections.
The guy from last year hasn't been seen in town at all.
I didn't bid it but replaced it with 1 customer. I actually feel sorry for the new guys cause I know that after fuel,insurance and blades they won't make much for a summer of cutting the 50+ sites involved. They've been cutting corners from the get go, but they are 2 months in and the Town is saving money.


----------



## ff1221

That's good news Dean, congratulations!
What kind of blade is on the front of that toolcat? I bought this compact loader recently and want to put a blade on it if I can get some work for it!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Its called a profusion. Looks like alot of hoses but it looked interesting.
The hla expanding pusher with pull back is something that I am looking at for the condos that we do. we currently use a hla fixed pusher with pullback but this would take a wider swipe.


----------



## SHAWZER

ff1221 said:


> That's good news Dean, congratulations!
> What kind of blade is on the front of that toolcat? I bought this compact loader recently and want to put a blade on it if I can get some work for it!
> View attachment 172672


Good looking loader . New ? You will like moving snow with it .


----------



## schrader

holly rain like buckets worth, crazy weather this year.

That is a nice looking loader, I would love one but this is blower country here.


----------



## Triple L

ff1221 said:


> That's good news Dean, congratulations!
> What kind of blade is on the front of that toolcat? I bought this compact loader recently and want to put a blade on it if I can get some work for it!
> View attachment 172672


A 9-15 would be the perfect size on that... I'm supposed to have my 9-15 machinability sold but the guy hasn't picked it up yet, if you are interested in it let me know, $7000


----------



## ff1221

Thanks Guys! No it's a 2010 but only has 490hrs on it so it's in pretty good shape. We have the 2 tractors with blowers but I have one lot if I get the contract again could use this, it's just a little to much push for a truck most days. 
What's the quick attach on your blade Chad?


----------



## edgeair

Looks nice ff1221. 

Has anybody seen the Home Depot tender this year? Someone was telling me it's very clause filled and not very appealing to bid on. One highlight was a 5% deduction would be made after 3 complaints in a month. I'm not sure how they defined complaints but that could be a very open ended thing. Anyone have a copy or know who the national is that's handling it?


----------



## Triple L

ff1221 said:


> Thanks Guys! No it's a 2010 but only has 490hrs on it so it's in pretty good shape. We have the 2 tractors with blowers but I have one lot if I get the contract again could use this, it's just a little to much push for a truck most days.
> What's the quick attach on your blade Chad?


Skidsteer quick tach so it would clip right on


----------



## DeVries

I find this season just brutal for scheduling, we can't seem to catch a break with the weather and the forecast is useless because its 90 percent of the time wrong.
Thankfully customers are understanding, just hate being behind schedule.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> I find this season just brutal for scheduling, we can't seem to catch a break with the weather and the forecast is useless because its 90 percent of the time wrong.
> Thankfully customers are understanding, just hate being behind schedule.


It is wearing on me as well, I am pretty autistic about my schedule, actually starting to feel a little down. Grass is nice and green though.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> I find this season just brutal for scheduling, we can't seem to catch a break with the weather and the forecast is useless because its 90 percent of the time wrong.
> Thankfully customers are understanding, just hate being behind schedule.


Yup - right there with you. At the risk of sounding like a farmer, we're also struggling.

Had a block of 8 homes ready for sod (about 5000 sq m), crew was just finishing up a couple irrigation systems in that block. Builder wanted to try a "new approach" and not sod one home at a time. We lost at least 100 yards of soil yesterday, watched it wash down the street when it dumped about 2.5 inches of rain in an hour yesterday. Look at the flooding in Buffalo and you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Triple L

So........ I guess we can buy rubber edge metal pless snow pushers for $1695 now???

https://smartsnowpusher.com/


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> So........ I guess we can buy rubber edge metal pless snow pushers for $1695 now???
> 
> https://smartsnowpusher.com/


And Arctic is making rubber edged as well. I don't get it.


----------



## Triple L

Mark Oomkes said:


> And Arctic is making rubber edged as well. I don't get it.


But this one you assemble yourself... Like Ikea lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> But this one you assemble yourself... Like Ikea lol


Missed that. I'm all over that.


----------



## DeVries

Anybody have experiance with the Isuzu NPR trucks?

Looking for a light duty dump that would be summer use only. See a fair bit of them around, just not sure how well they perform. Looking for some feedback if anyone has any.


----------



## Triple L

DeVries said:


> Anybody have experiance with the Isuzu NPR trucks?
> 
> Looking for a light duty dump that would be summer use only. See a fair bit of them around, just not sure how well they perform. Looking for some feedback if anyone has any.


Skip over that and get a Hino, you won't regret it... One of my customers had over 40 izuzu's and was a die hard gm guy and now runs all hinos with no regrets


----------



## DeVries

That's my next stop. What I didn't like about the Isuzu is all the emisions stuff so exposed behind the cab, and its only about 8 inches off of the ground.


----------



## Triple L

DeVries said:


> That's my next stop. What I didn't like about the Isuzu is all the emisions stuff so exposed behind the cab, and its only about 8 inches off of the ground.


Wait till you see all the emissions problems they have especially with the Def... My buddy got soo sick of his trucks laying down on the 401 and the heavy tow bills and that's when he switched to Hino and doesn't have any more problems

Hino trucks are soo simple it's almost like driving a car from the 80's but it's a Toyota built right here in Woodstock and it just works, the doors on myn work flawlessly and close nice even after 320,000 kms, Freightliner can't say that! You need a new transmission, it'll show up right from Hino in a matter of hours, not days....and their warranty is top notch, What more can you ask for?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> the doors on myn work flawlessly and close nice even after 320,000 kms, Freightliner can't say that!


Do you know the difference between a Jehovah's Witness and a Freightliner?

You can slam the door on a Jehovah's Witness...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Triple L said:


> Wait till you see all the emissions problems they have especially with the Def... My buddy got soo sick of his trucks laying down on the 401 and the heavy tow bills and that's when he switched to Hino and doesn't have any more problems


That's the truth...I worked for an equipment dealer that had 10 NPR's for lawn and garden delivery trucks. It was literally a weekly occurance for one to be towed for either emissions system or electrical issues.


----------



## Hysert

I too will be looking at trucks next spring hopefully! Even tho I love the 550 Im looking at peterbuilt 330/337 lopro or equivalent? Wanna be able to carry 10ton, gonna start looking at Hino as well, there just so ugly tho!! (Sorry Chad) lol... how dose yours do pushen snow? And I assume you had a custom mount made for the BOSS.. really like the all aluminum cab and purpose put holes only on the frames of the Pete's and a nice chrome stack!!


----------



## Triple L

Hysert said:


> I too will be looking at trucks next spring hopefully! Even tho I love the 550 Im looking at peterbuilt 330/337 lopro or equivalent? Wanna be able to carry 10ton, gonna start looking at Hino as well, there just so ugly tho!! (Sorry Chad) lol... how dose yours do pushen snow? And I assume you had a custom mount made for the BOSS.. really like the all aluminum cab and purpose put holes only on the frames of the Pete's and a nice chrome stack!!
> 
> View attachment 172743


What's the price on that truck cab and chassis just for kicks...

I go through the same problem everyday, a 19.5 hino cabover is like 35-40k less then a 25.5 conventional Hino... And the 25.5 truck only has 1.5 ton more legal payload... Super hard to justify, hauling 4 yards of salt or 5.5 lol

Is that Pete a 33k truck? On 22.5lp tires?


----------



## Hysert

Ya that's the truth! 

That's a 31.5 truck... I personally looking at summer use more then a spreader, tho on the spreader mention Im leaning hydro, if on a truck like that! but that's for another day.. JDG... lol.. 
I will probably go with one a yr old with good milage vs new at this point


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Hysert said:


> tho on the spreader mention Im leaning hydro, if on a truck like that! but that's for another day.. JDG... lol...


LIKE!!


----------



## cet

Hysert said:


> I too will be looking at trucks next spring hopefully! Even tho I love the 550 Im looking at peterbuilt 330/337 lopro or equivalent? Wanna be able to carry 10ton, gonna start looking at Hino as well, there just so ugly tho!! (Sorry Chad) lol... how dose yours do pushen snow? And I assume you had a custom mount made for the BOSS.. really like the all aluminum cab and purpose put holes only on the frames of the Pete's and a nice chrome stack!!
> 
> View attachment 172743


http://www.autotrader.ca/a/Peterbil...?ms=heavy_trucks&showcpo=ShowCPO&orup=5_15_16
They've had that truck and this one for sale for more then a year now.


----------



## Hysert

Yes. I bought my 550 from them, they were good to work with! Truck came with new rubber, rotors pads and full fluid change all around!! I had them install the MVP3 from Drive for 6700... no complaints!!


----------



## Triple L

cet said:


> http://www.autotrader.ca/a/Peterbil...?ms=heavy_trucks&showcpo=ShowCPO&orup=5_15_16
> They've had that truck and this one for sale for more then a year now.


Neither of those peterbilts have Allison 3000+ transmissions so that means no "live drive" which = a mediocre salt truck


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Unless they set them up as a clutch pump system.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> Neither of those peterbilts have Allison 3000+ transmissions so that means no "live drive" which = a mediocre salt truck


What's the charging system like...LOL.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> What's the charging system like...LOL.


LOL probably not any different then a Hino!

F650-750 are the only big trucks that I know about that offer dual alternators


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L said:


> Neither of those peterbilts have Allison 3000+ transmissions so that means no "live drive" which = a mediocre salt truck


I guess my Kenworth is medicore because it's not live.


----------



## Hysert

JD Dave said:


> I guess my Kenworth is medicore because it's not live.


Think the Samsung has opened up a whole new world? Vary chatty without the mediocre BB....Thumbs Up


----------



## schrader

Nice trucks but way to rich for me, I'm still cheaping out over the $20,000 they want for a new walker.


----------



## Hysert

True that!!! I was at my ford dealer last week with the 250 getting some vapor duhicky done on the gas tank (evap BS).. they had a cab and chassis 17 F550... $66K add a eloquip alu box and you any far off the pete in the pic!!!


----------



## DeVries

I looked at that one last week too Mike. I don't think it even 4x4. It was as plane Jane as it gets.


----------



## RAZOR

I was talking to my salesman at the Hino dealership. He has a brand new 2016 195 cabover with a Eloquip dump box for $67900. He can't get rid of it, people are willing to pay $5000 more for a 2017.


----------



## Triple L

RAZOR said:


> I was talking to my salesman at the Hino dealership. He has a brand new 2016 195 cabover with a Eloquip dump box for $67900. He can't get rid of it, people are willing to pay $5000 more for a 2017.


That's a good deal! a 258lp is about 30k more I figure... It's no wonder everyone is running the cabover cause they're like 48k cab and chassis... Can't even get a gas f550 for anywhere near that price and the Hino has power locks and windows and an air ride seat!


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave said:


> I guess my Kenworth is medicore because it's not live.


It was a trade off you were willing to take, but on a truck that size with low low first and autoshift I don't think it effects things as much as a 6 speed does going slow


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L said:


> It was a trade off you were willing to take, but on a truck that size with low low first and autoshift I don't think it effects things as much as a 6 speed does going slow


It's actually worse
With a 13sp then a 6sp. I'm
Just giving you a hard time but anything is better then electric. Lol. When I priced out new Hinos there was very little
Price difference between a similar equipped KW. The Hino does come with a five year
Warranty vs 2.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

RAZOR said:


> I was talking to my salesman at the Hino dealership. He has a brand new 2016 195 cabover with a Eloquip dump box for $67900. He can't get rid of it, people are willing to pay $5000 more for a 2017.


Insane, all for a date on a title. Maybe if you want to trade every couple years or something but for 95% of people who cares?


----------



## schrader

With work slowing down a bit finally had a chance to wrap up the landscaping around the house, it was a ton of work but happy with the end results.


----------



## ff1221

schrader said:


> With work slowing down a bit finally had a chance to wrap up the landscaping around the house, it was a ton of work but happy with the end results.
> View attachment 172789
> View attachment 172790
> View attachment 172791


Looks good. Tough to get those projects around home done, never seems to be enough hours in the day.


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice stone work and shop-garage . Glad my wife will not see those pictures and get more ideas .......


----------



## Hysert

Nice job Schrader!!! 

Guess we got a massive downpour thisaft!!! Pool is up 2-3 inches.. was up on hamilton mountain and seen the black skies as it just missed us! Back home branches down water everywhere?


----------



## JD Dave

The weather has been very crazy. I need to go check some fields as big swath of hail went through. Hoping it didn't get the Farms I'm worried about as it's on of the best crops of corn that have ever been on them. Glad all this rain wasn't snow or I'd have my drivers door stained like another guy I know.


----------



## Hysert

Second 4 pak getting dropped on its piers!!! Still gotta cut the walkways and sod the areas!! Each one of these required 50 30" holes 5' deep.. about 35/40 meters of cret each.. totally way over engineered mind blowing really!! The second pic shows it on the lawn however they wanted this one in the parking lot where they piled snow and the dumpster area? Not to mention the elimentry kids would walk across a catch basin where all the water runs??? I talked them out of that locaton with the "hope you got lots of liability for these kids in the winter walking thru a ice run for 5 months" guess they seen my point... plus the piers blocks where 90* the wrong way?? Love showing up engineers!!!


----------



## DeVries

Just spent 2 weeks in the old country. Have a relative who has a landscaping business there. Things are done differently when it comes to moving dirt and aggregates there. He has all tractors and dump trailers to move dirt and gravel, cheaper to operate than trucks and with the narrow streets tractors and dump trailers with steer axles on the trailers get the job done.

The European trucks are interesting, they look well built and durable. I was amazed at what a single axle tractor could haul as far as weight and trailer combinations, they would be well overweight if they were on the roads here it seems.

Was amazed at how much rain we have had in the past few weeks, seems like everything has reached its saturation point for a while now. Wonder if this will mean a dry winter.


----------



## schrader

I like your thinking on the dry winter, guess we will no better in April


----------



## SHAWZER

Trying to figure out the weather forecasts day to day this summer is almost as bad as winter . I know for sure today is Friday and beer in shop fridge is cold .....


----------



## Hysert

Finally got the boat out today! Lake was like glass.. running like a top, good old 4.3L merc!!

Also went and got my uncle's 80 T/A!! He gave it to me, I told him I'd get it back on the road some day?? Tho at this point I think it's to far gone... leaf tower pushed up thru the floor etc... The DA that was storing it left it in a field with the windows down??? I was gonna make it a slow project and was hopen to spend 25k on it total, but it will probably take all of that just to put the body, paint and trim back together let alone the drive train and interior!!! To bad I had alot of good memories in that car!!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I know a guy with a complete engine for that real cheap. Changed projects and wants rid of it. Just mentioned it this weekend in case I knew anyone looking for a Pontiac engine. All new parts.


----------



## Mr.Markus

When I first started working we used to climb over a 70s mustang to get into this customers backyard to spray it. She asked my boss to haul it away, she considered it too far gone, it sat in the yard for a couple more years and we pegged away at it. I'll have to dig up the pictures and scan them.
He traded it for an 85 Mercedes convertible.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Do any of you know anyone with a sod farm or any other farm that requires a lot of topsoil in or near Aurora? There is a big tender for removing topsoil that I'd like to chase, but it will be all about having the shortest trip to dump. Its all topsoil with soils reports. I can also arrange to spread and grade depending on the deal.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equip...4j/1289672780?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

good deal if you need a loader


----------



## SHAWZER

That does look like a decent deal , only 1/2 hour west of me .


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## Mr.Markus

Mike you will kick yourself for not making that car a project, good memories for your kids.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equip...4j/1289672780?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> good deal if you need a loader


I know a guy who wants that much for one with a blown motor LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

Came across a picture of my first plowtrucks driveshaft.


----------



## Hysert

Dunno just yet about the TA... gonna put it in a dry corner somewhere in the shop forsure!! 














Nice shaft  that's a classic!!!


----------



## ff1221

Buddy of mine started an 81 T/A project when we were 15. Rebuilt the motor, cleaned up the body and chassis, primed it. He collected all good fenders, doors, hood, dropped it off at my other buddies body shop, gave him a down payment and never went back. I'll send my buddy a message, he moved last fall and it was still in his shed, I think it went to his dad's shed, might be some good parts cheap for you.


----------



## schrader

If anyone is looking for a 3PTH back blade or a pusher Im looking to sell this one. Works great I just don't have a tractor to put it on anymore.
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equip...er/1289274067?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Mr.Markus

...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Measuring a property and worried the pond guy is sending me a message...*https://www.findlotsize.com?e=43.738754,-80.268933:0:7th line west garafraxa:measure:0*


----------



## SHAWZER

Feels like fall ......


----------



## schrader

cool breeze off the lake mode it feel like fall, way to early to even start thinking about winter yet.


----------



## schrader

LE showers this morning, winter is coming


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Feels just like push really heavy snow! Lol I'm trying to get more pictures and videos with better quality than my cell phone.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Anyone want a bobcat snowblower? I'm getting rid of some attachments I no longer use and getting some stuff I do


----------



## John_DeereGreen

R.G.PEEL said:


> Anyone want a bobcat snowblower? I'm getting rid of some attachments I no longer use and getting some stuff I do


If you weren't across the border...


----------



## DeVries

it'll be 30% off give or take for you with the exchange.


----------



## cet

I think my phones broken, says +2 overnight


----------



## Mr.Markus

I think you grabbed your wife's phone...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> I think you grabbed your wife's phone...


Her's would have had all the alerts on it, eBay sale ending soon


----------



## Mr.Markus

I think I'll be looking for a new salter this year, maybe a stainless striker. Busy grass season, can't believe the difference from 1 season to the next. Got some good portfolio pictures this year that's for sure.


----------



## DeVries

Frost north of the city.

I ordered a Fisher Steel caster with brine tanks and upgraded controller, sick of mickey mousing the brine system on my old one.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Frost north of the city.
> 
> I ordered a Fisher Steel caster with brine tanks and upgraded controller, sick of mickey mousing the brine system on my old one.


Is it cheaper as a fisher...?


----------



## DeVries

It was the same price as the Western. They are virtually the same unit.


----------



## Hysert

Think you can put a number on how many ton your Gen 1 has had thru it????


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert said:


> Think you can put a number on how many ton your Gen 1 has had thru it????


1500..?

I guess Zets is out for gtgs now too.


----------



## SHAWZER

I would take a winter with 12 feet of snow over what is happening in the south right now .


----------



## ff1221

I'm not hoping for a winter with 12' of snow but you are right!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Chad check your pm's


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader said:


> LE showers this morning, winter is coming


Thanks for saying winter is coming . I think you helped to bring us this Summer weather .....Thumbs Up


----------



## DeVries

Going to be the best weekend of the summer by the looks of it.


----------



## ff1221

And hopefully they keep going until January!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ff1221 said:


> And hopefully they keep going until January!


Bite your tongue!!!!!!!!!

This weather blows.


----------



## SHAWZER

Only in Ontario . Michigan might get 12 feet ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I hope so!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Beautiful day for some hedge trimming... I'm beat!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Trimming???


----------



## greywynd

Best kind of trimming for most hedges!


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice trimming , they needed more sunshine ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Trimming???


Trum....?
This was quicker than trying to trim it square with the trees that it underpins. A casual suggestion about the view of the pond from the kitchen and out it comes.. lots of cables and wires through it for lighting,phones, security etc. So the backhoe is going to be at a slow crawl tomorrow getting the stumps out.


----------



## Mr.Markus

There was a break for a bit cause one of the small trees had an audience that didn't like me much.


----------



## DeVries

Mark's got a nice new loader he has to make work this winter, otherwise he will be sleeping with the dog outside


----------



## ff1221

I have a new to me loader so I guess I should be more excited about snow but between January and February we can get a whole season's worth so I'm fine if it doesn't show up till then, besides the majority of my stuf is contract!Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

Stumps came out nicely, the hedge turned into about 45 yards of mulch. It opened this property right up. What a great weekend...


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus said:


> Beautiful day for some hedge trimming...
> 
> I'm usually beat after good bush trim too!!Thumbs Up


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus said:


> Stumps came out nicely, the hedge turned into about 45 yards of mulch. It opened this property right up. What a great weekend...
> View attachment 173376


Nice!! the Case is a 4 stick??


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yes I am old and skilled...lol


----------



## Hysert

Love it!!


----------



## Triple L

I just thought I'd throw this up if anyone is interested...

I may sell my 2014 Kubota m110gx with 550 hrs and metal pless 10-16 live edge, 24x24 autoshift power reverse in excellent condition for $80,000 it can be financed through Kubota financial if that helps


----------



## Triple L

.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> I just thought I'd throw this up if anyone is interested...
> 
> I may sell my 2014 Kubota m110gx with 550 hrs and metal pless 10-16 live edge, 24x24 autoshift power reverse in excellent condition for $80,000 it can be financed through Kubota financial if that helps


Chad, are you going to jail?

*Drunk driving stop led police to unravel $11.5M leasing fraud*
Chris Herhalt, CP24.com 
















Leasing fraud bilked $11.5M from businesses | ...
A common traffic stop for suspected impaired driving proved to be the start police needed to unravel a GTA-led plot that yielded $11.5 million in fraudulently obtained leases, with the proceeds allegedly stashed away in banks all around the world.
Toronto police financial crimes Insp. Peter Callaghan said that on Sept. 14 an investigation began into a group of suspects who would approach leasing companies posing as companies seeking to lease equipment for their growing businesses.
The suspects also allegedly posed as equipment providers, providing quotes for very expensive equipment.

Callaghan said that if the leasing company involved got suspicious, the suspects would taking the leasing agent to a factory in North York to show them an example of the equipment they needed.

But in reality, the machine they were shown was "very old, barely functioning and worth a small fraction of the amount of money asked," Callaghan said.

Believing the equipment to be expensive, the leasing companies involved would provide a lump-sum payment to acquire it to fulfill the lease. But the suspects allegedly provided cheap equipment or no equipment at all in return, pocketing the lump-sum payment.

A total of 16 leases for equipment was allegedly obtained this way between 2014 and 2017, representing $11.5 million combined in Canadian and U.S. dollars.

Callaghan said that police got their break in the case when a suspect identified as Giuseppe Gatti of Ajax was pulled over by police for impaired driving.

A search of his vehicle allegedly netted more than $10,000 cash and seven credit cards, three of them bearing a name other than his own.

With help from the RCMP and FINTRAC - the federal agency that monitors bank transactions - Callaghan said police located numerous suspicious transactions in Gatti's name and the other names on the cards.

With help from police in the U.S. and agencies around the world, Callaghan said police found proceeds of the alleged fraud in banks in Brazil, Seychelles, Australia and Hong Kong.

Once the web of transactions traced back to individuals in the GTA, investigators searched six properties in the GTA, taking 12 people into custody, including Gatti.

They are facing a total of 96 charges including fraud over $5,000, participation in a criminal organization and possession of the proceeds of crime.

Police say there are efforts to return money seized to the leasing companies that were defrauded.


----------



## Hysert

Playing in a pool is always fun!!!


----------



## Triple L

Hysert said:


> Playing in a pool is always fun!!!
> 
> View attachment 173436


My m110 looks like it'll fit right in with all its cousins lol


----------



## DeVries

Does anyone have experience with cellular cameras?

Thoughts and a supplier in our area at all?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Farmer Dave fix for my fert spreader...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Had to rent some green toys for another dirty weekend. Nice fall lawn planting weather.


----------



## DeVries

Another scorcher today. Smog is thick today too, looking forward to some cooler temps Thursday.


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries said:


> Another scorcher today. Smog is thick today too, looking forward to some cooler temps Thursday.


This heat is a god send for us as we need it to finish our corn. I think most people are enjoying it.


----------



## cet

JD Dave said:


> This heat is a god send for us as we need it to finish our corn. I think most people are enjoying it.


Maybe people that are working in AC, otherwise it's a killer.


----------



## Hysert

Ya Dave!!! What he said ^ Lol... actually I've been in the ex and it' A/C is ice cold brrrrr....


----------



## Mr.Markus

The picture I posted of the Kubota is fuzzy cause of sweat on the camera lens that I never noticed cause of the dust in my eyes...


----------



## Hysert

And I'm sure the phone was in your back pocket too eh Markus??? Ummm lol


----------



## schrader

Instant fall here, what a change in the weather


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Speaking of fall. Just got named in the first law suit.
slip in fall in June of 2015. Lady slips on a brussel sprout comming out of the grocery store that we service for lawns, gardens, snow and morning litter. Our contract says we are to be done and out by 10am latest, and this happened at dinner time. I think we are fine and clear but it sure isnt a fun feeling. I don't even know all the details yet. 

It was hotter here the last few days then it was in vegas. Just got back


----------



## Mr.Markus

Funny, but not. 2015??? I'm looking forward to not doing commercial maintenance in the near future.


----------



## Hysert

A/C yesterday, maybe heat tonight?? Wow... couple sites dropped a ton of leaves and sent the vac trailer out??? Weird last6 months id say


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like Mother Nature will be in a good mood for this weekend ...Thumbs Up


----------



## SHAWZER

Spoke too soon , waited 5 minutes and now calling for rain on Saturday. No problem , I have been trained to drink beer inside or outside ...


----------



## schrader

Temps are still crazy mild, loving it but I hope we don't pay for it later.


----------



## By-The-Lake

Need some advise on driveways. We are finishing up some landscaping at my house and need to redo the driveway. The driveway has sunken in spots up to 3-4 inches, especially where my truck tires are. There may be a bit of a water issue as there is a slope that directs the water from the back of the property to the front. There is also a public walkway (concrete sidewalk) beside our property that may also contribute to this effect. 

I spoke to one company that was proposing to just do their normal driveway replacement which I think involved a 4" base with 2" top coat. I spoke to another company who said we should put 12" of base down at a much higher cost. I was just wondering what the best way is to proceed and if anyone can recommend a company that they use?


----------



## Hysert

Typically driveways fail do to not enough base!! Gravel is cheap... so go with the 12 inch base!!!


----------



## JD Dave

By-The-Lake said:


> Need some advise on driveways. We are finishing up some landscaping at my house and need to redo the driveway. The driveway has sunken in spots up to 3-4 inches, especially where my truck tires are. There may be a bit of a water issue as there is a slope that directs the water from the back of the property to the front. There is also a public walkway (concrete sidewalk) beside our property that may also contribute to this effect.
> 
> I spoke to one company that was proposing to just do their normal driveway replacement which I think involved a 4" base with 2" top coat. I spoke to another company who said we should put 12" of base down at a much higher cost. I was just wondering what the best way is to proceed and if anyone can recommend a company that they use?


I'd go with a good base and coarse layer of ashphalt and then in 4 weeks or so come back in with the final top coat of your worried about it. Or just cement it.


----------



## schrader

Does anyone have any recommendations for a good walkway ice melter spreader? We normally just bucket it but I'm trying to find something to make it a bit easier for my guys.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

How wide are the walks? We've got a couple Epoke walk behind drop spreaders. Pricey but they are awesome.


----------



## schrader

Most of ours are 36"


----------



## John_DeereGreen

The Epoke only spreads 20" as does the Bauman. I think the Snowex is wider and I know the Saltdogg is wider. 

None of the drop spreader options are cheap but I'd never go back to a rotary for sidewalks after using our Epoke's.


----------



## cet

schrader said:


> Most of ours are 36"


The epoke is well worth the money, you'll get your investment back quickly


----------



## Triple L

Western walk behind drop works pretty good, I'm happy with myn


----------



## greywynd

Golf course must be closed.


----------



## cet

greywynd said:


> Golf course must be closed.


Lol. I've missed the last couple of weeks


----------



## chachi1984

looking for a snowex 8500 let me know


----------



## Hysert

chachi1984 said:


> looking for a snowex 8500 let me know


Garbage!!! Look at something stainless or poly or at least full poly.... i never liked augar feed eiter


----------



## chachi1984

currently have a used snowex 7550 that I've had for one year and didn't have any problems except leaving salt over night and getting jammed

also have a 8ft hi way gas salter I've had for 6-7 years but its a mid 90's
had a lot of problems with it . bought a new conveyor chain after many issues , clutch, bearings the last few years, and now the engine has a slow oil leak and I think the gearbox might need changing I want to replace it

I wanted to get away from conveyor chains that's why ii asked about the snowex8500. I would consider the western tornado (updated)if anyone has any good things to say about it

thanks


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Gas pintle chain to electric auger spreader...

I'd rather let someone gouge my eyeballs out with a thimble.


----------



## Hysert

Lmao!! A Thimble would be definitely agonizing..

I've had 3 and still run 2 tornados generation 2s, they have been great for us!! Other Ppl not so much? Strikers seemed to be the way most are going now! Beside regular maintenance and a spinner bearing here or there nothing bad to say about my tornados...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have a 2 yard striker coming next week, my tornado 1st Gen will be a backup from now on.
I am having a resurgence of people who went with someone else for a couple of seasons and are asking me back, a little worried about overbooking this year, don’t want to have to skip breakfast.


----------



## DeVries

We are trying a Striker 3 yard this year with a pre wet system. Got all the parts delivered this week, looks like a well built unit. It got shipped with two controllers, one didgital and one analog for the pre wet, but the didgital controller controller has the pre wet included. Have to see once we get it together what exactly the analog one is for.


----------



## schrader

I have two Strikers one gas and one electric. The gas one is great for putting out a heavy coat of sand or salt quickly but the electric is great for putting the material right where you want it.


----------



## Hysert

Will have to come see your striker sometime Al


----------



## rick W

Anyone able to point my in the right direction for a good supplier of cutting edges? Need a few for blades and boxes. Use to run across the border and get them cheap but they seem to be all fired up if "commercial goods" and hard to say a 9,10,12 edge is personal use. Off brand is fine, just looking for somewhere i can stop in and get a a few at a fair price. We used to get them cheaper than we could even buy the steel and cut our own bolt holes.

Thanks for any tips.


----------



## greywynd

White's Wearparts in Peterborough does a lot of snowplow parts, a friend of mine does a lot of their deliveries and I know they supply most of the Miller yards.


----------



## adamhumberview

Hello All,

I am in the market for any and all 8-10 ft salters.. Steel V-bodies preferred.. Preferably with blown/no motors.. we are converting them to our own electric system..

I will pay cash and pick up asap.. I need to build another 7 units before Nov. 15.. I will show pictures once completed, but they are for a special application..

Please call me at 416-875-3769 or email at [email protected]


----------



## DeVries

How about these

https://www.govdeals.ca/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=44&acctid=9736


----------



## rick W

I have a 10' western with gas engine with some surface rust but pretty decent and runs well. Can make a pretty good deal. I will take a few pics tomorrow and fire them off.


----------



## ff1221

Here's one

Fisher salter,
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equip...aign=socialbuttonsVIP&utm_content=app_android

Price: $ 1,000

Download the application from the Google Play Store.
http://goo.gl/Hs9Yg


----------



## Hysert

RIP Gordy!!!! Tough day for millions!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have memories that are unclear but according to my friends I was at this concert and enjoyed myself. Spent the whole day listening to the tributes and music. Takes me back


----------



## Hysert

My buddy was north getting armour stone last 2 days and sent this to me!!!


----------



## greywynd

A friend in Northern Ontario is looking for insurance, does strictly residential driveways, no sanding/salting. Any suggestions as to who to contact about insurance?


----------



## daveklassen

Looking for recommendations for small snow blowers to add to our fleet... light weight, nothing large. Perhaps Toro or Honda? Any recommendations?


----------



## Hysert

I like our little Honda hs520!! One pull all the time!! Hardly ever use the 2 stage anymore?! I would assume the toro being equal??


----------



## schrader

We have 6 Toros, they work great and the parts are half the price of the Hondas


----------



## redclifford

We have a bunch of toro's, still have a few two stroke from over 10years ago


----------



## snowman4

Hey Canadian friends... looking for some oppinions:

Would you rather plow in a Backhoe Case 580 or similar or a mini loader John Deere 244, Cat 908 etc

Also, looking at Ag tractors. Considering a M6141 with a blade on the front and a blower on the back but in the summer I wouldn't mind using it to cut grass. Think I should downsize to a 111 or a 101? The pushes aren't insanely long like some videos Dave has posted in years past but they're definitely not short. 

Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Too far out to tell but I see the first snowflake on TWN. Bah!
Hope I can wrap things up, leaves aren't near done here, and my fseries Kubota vac and blower combo quit today, fuel shut off solenoid (I think) . 2800hrs and the first lick of a problem...except for the incident at the seniors home with a pile of leaves and rocks that took out the vacuum impeller to the tune of $700...


----------



## JD Dave

snowman4 said:


> Hey Canadian friends... looking for some oppinions:
> 
> Would you rather plow in a Backhoe Case 580 or similar or a mini loader John Deere 244, Cat 908 etc
> 
> Also, looking at Ag tractors. Considering a M6141 with a blade on the front and a blower on the back but in the summer I wouldn't mind using it to cut grass. Think I should downsize to a 111 or a 101? The pushes aren't insanely long like some videos Dave has posted in years past but they're definitely not short.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the advice.


A back hoe would be my last choice unless you have a good use for it all summer. Never realized how **** a backhoe was pushing snow until I bought one.


----------



## greywynd

JD Dave said:


> A back hoe would be my last choice unless you have a good use for it all summer. Never realized how **** a backhoe was pushing snow until I bought one.


Yep, give me a loader too. Way more nimble and better pushing than a backhoe. And no hoe hanging off the back, blocking view or getting in the way.


----------



## SHAWZER

Backhoe is my last choice too . After plowing with a loader I dont like even getting in my truck again to plow .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

snowman4 said:


> Hey Canadian friends... looking for some oppinions:
> 
> Would you rather plow in a Backhoe Case 580 or similar or a mini loader John Deere 244, Cat 908 etc


I'm not Kannadian and not sure aboot friends, but it would be loader or ag tractor for me...I don't hate myself enough to plow with a backhoe.


----------



## Hysert

We used a 410 one season and the M59 last yr... the M59 sucked summer and winter way under powered that's why it' gone!!! The 410 had lots of pushing power, but if you couldn't grasp using the brake pedals to steer forget it!! Either way a operator is required not a labourer!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I use the backhoe for stacking between events, it is nice to be able to pick yourself up and move yourself sideways when you bury yourself in a pile. If my route were tighter I would own a bigger tractor. Even so a lot of the drives I do are steep grades, and I'm much more comfortable sliding in the truck


----------



## Mr.Markus

This morning I spent an hour and a half blowing the leaves off this property. It looked great till the sun hit the trees and they just rained down again...lol.


----------



## SHAWZER

ROADA , Track my plow shows a few plows moving on the 401 ........maybe just practicing or shifting trucks around ?


----------



## DeVries

Its been going on around here too, QEW has had them doing their routes and service road dry runs for about a week or so.


----------



## Hysert

Was talking with a parent of my boys friend, he drives a tow plow for Millar out of the winona yard, he was saying there moving the tow plows out of this area? Apparently they are going thru cutting edges like crazy bc of the amount of crown on the Niagara QEW and hard to find operators that don't smash cars up?? Lol


----------



## DeVries

For the unlimited amount of money the MTO seems to have and all their environmental concerns they have the contractors purchase the live edge system next time they are tendering the contract out.


----------



## Hysert

Lol true that!!!

The same guy was telling me, if snow is in the forecast the MTO has told Millar they want a plow and Salter idling at all times!!! Bc they don't wanna hear "sorry truck wont start"


----------



## SHAWZER

I left a little bit of premium gas with stabilizer in my Toro 721 blower because I start it every month in the summer . Fired it up yesterday and smoke began pouring out of it , shut off quick . Puddle of gas on the shop floor . Crankcase was full of gas . Just a heads up for you guys with Toro single stage blowers .


----------



## schrader

We drain the tank then just let the blower run dry, fresh gas in the fall and never a problem


----------



## SHAWZER

That is what I will do from now on with any engine without a shutoff . Never had a problem with stabilizer and premium gas until now .


----------



## ff1221

Just takes a crumb of dirt between the needle and seat and it'll drain the whole tank into the crankcase, reminds us of why we should always check the oil before starting. I wish I could remember to do that!


----------



## schrader

Some wet snow here this morning, what a change from a week ago


----------



## snowman4

Thanks for your advice. Bought a 244K.


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader said:


> Some wet snow here this morning, what a change from a week ago


What....? Don't you have your salter on?










schrader said:


> Some wet snow here this morning, what a change from a week ago


----------



## SHAWZER

Ground is white and 1 inch on my deck so far . Snowing and Thunder at the same time , that was different .


----------



## ff1221

Just lake effect rain showers here, pretty well ruined the whole day but no snow, Keep it up there!


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus said:


> What....? Don't you have your salter on?
> View attachment 174228


Is that a test run Markus? Looks good buddy!! Probably won' be pulling salters off the rack till the day before?


----------



## Hysert

Not bad for a one man crew and one day!


----------



## snowman4

Ok another question lads....

Anyone on here using GPS tracking? Who are you with, are you happy, who do you recommend, etc!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert said:


> Is that a test run Markus? Looks good buddy!! Probably won' be pulling salters off the rack till the day before?


Just bringing it home, and checking spread pattern, I have a glitch though when I unplug it the controller beeps "no communication with salter" and won't stop or shut down. I don't want to have to unplug the controller too. Gotta do some reading


----------



## DeVries

Go GPS is what we use.


----------



## schrader

Mine do the same thing its common. I have the power wired to switch so I can just switch the power off when the salter is unplugged.


----------



## Mr.Markus

That would disappoint me...I may go back to spreading with something homemade that just runs on a battery with a dimmer switch. No $1000 control modules...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert said:


> Not bad for a one man crew and one day!
> 
> View attachment 174233


That does look good for a 1 man job.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The kids better start showing up or the candy will all be gone...


----------



## Hysert

Well the boy got me lots of candy!!


----------



## ff1221

Hysert said:


> Not bad for a one man crew and one day!
> 
> View attachment 174233


Looks good, weather was apparently better down your way.


----------



## Triple L

Striker looks good mark! Is that the 2 yard one?

I agree you have to unplug the controller when the Salter is disconnected but it's really not a big deal, for me anyway


----------



## DeVries

We have our controller wired to the up fitter switch. Never need to touch the on/off on the controller, seems the upfitter switches are more heavy duty that the on/off switches on the controllers.
Just playing with the brine setup on ours, it looks well built but the spray bar is literally a rubber pipe with slits cut in it, seems kinda mickey mouse.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> Striker looks good mark! Is that the 2 yard one?
> 
> I agree you have to unplug the controller when the Salter is disconnected but it's really not a big deal, for me anyway


Yes the 2 yard, I just know from the old western I have that playing with that tiny plug on the back is going to cause problems, I expected better. I liked having doors to keep the material dry, I hate fiddling with tarps, but I ordered a vinyl tarp for the Eloquip roller so I'll see how that goes for now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

If anyone knows anyone looking for a truck for their kids or wife I have a great shape 2006 Chevy 4x4 power everything. 167,235k
Toolbox ,tracked tiedowns, linex, and summer and winter rims and tires.
$8650 firm.


----------



## Hysert

DeVries said:


> but the spray bar is literally a rubber pipe with slits cut in it, seems kinda mickey mouse.


Oh no really?? You mite need to take a trip to Rittenhouse in Jordan for a nozzle!! You would think for that kinda $$ a nozzle would be on it??


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan

Hey guys!

I am looking for some snow-blowing subs in Mississauga,

Please let me know if you are interested.

[email protected]

You guys are awesome!


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> Yes the 2 yard, I just know from the old western I have that playing with that tiny plug on the back is going to cause problems, I expected better. I liked having doors to keep the material dry, I hate fiddling with tarps, but I ordered a vinyl tarp for the Eloquip roller so I'll see how that goes for now.


Right on I use the tarp on my eloquip body as well... Heard that's what the MTO is gonna be looking for this year... Goodbye to the ol' snowcones for me lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

I had an mto officer make me clean up the grass clippings on my trailer that the wind blew off my mower deck and swirled behind my tractor. He was nice about it found nothing else wrong. He laughed when I told him I was thinking of putting a sign on the back that says “ If something from this truck hits you, you’re too close!”
He almost got hit by traffic while talking to me. My last 5 or so interactions with them have been good.


----------



## Hysert

That should work Well... after the success of the tornado lids why not incorporate into all of there spreaders??? Believe Boss even has them now on the VBX.. then again as mentioned above the prewet spray bar is a rubber hose?? WTF!!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Haven't been posting in a while. Should probably get some of the pictures
off my phone and on here. 
We are getting things ready and came across a leak in the rotator on the hla snow wing wing. Looks like a seal is peaking out the side.
New one is about $2200 from an hla dealer. Someone mentioned they sell repaired ones but hla wouldn't lead us if we could repair this one our self. Its going to come off tomorrow.
anyone have any tips? 
I have also noticed some weather cracking in some of the rear tractor tires. They are about 8 years old. Going to replace two tires but wondered if there was anything that will help prevent this as they have decent tread on them. Firestone Tractor tires.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Haven't been posting in a while. Should probably get some of the pictures
> off my phone and on here.
> We are getting things ready and came across a leak in the rotator on the hla snow wing wing. Looks like a seal is peaking out the side.
> New one is about $2200 from an hla dealer. Someone mentioned they sell repaired ones but hla wouldn't lead us if we could repair this one our self. Its going to come off tomorrow.
> anyone have any tips?
> I have also noticed some weather cracking in some of the rear tractor tires. They are about 8 years old. Going to replace two tires but wondered if there was anything that will help prevent this as they have decent tread on them. Firestone Tractor tires.


The sun is what cracks them. I wouldn't be too concerned about surface cracks in rear tires. Hopefully they're high ply. Wing rotators are repairable.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> Right on I use the tarp on my eloquip body as well... Heard that's what the MTO is gonna be looking for this year... Goodbye to the ol' snowcones for me lol


I ordered a tarp from Cambridge canvas yesterday at 4 pm and it was on my front step today when I got home.
I put a toggle on the keyed power to the controller, to sove my anxiety with western designers. it works good now...


----------



## G.Landscape

Wow its been a long Summer... needless to say I won't be going back through everything I missed. Haha. Upgrading to another Western Salter this year and selling off our Saltdogg 2000 if anyone is interested.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1310066577


----------



## Mr.Markus

I thought all the videos with snow equip required country music and singalongs...


----------



## Hysert

Tis the season, tires swapped out, New rubbers on the single stage blowers! Ordered New Muck boots... probably start going over plows next week...


----------



## Triple L

Got all my plows tested out Friday... Back to leaf clean-ups for another week then final touch ups to be ready for snow


----------



## cet

Triple L said:


> Got all my plows tested out Friday... Back to leaf clean-ups for another week then final touch ups to be ready for snow
> 
> View attachment 174364


One of the GM's seems to be missing a vital part!


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> One of the GM's seems to be missing a vital part!





cet said:


> One of the GM's seems to be missing a vital part!


A GF...?


----------



## schrader

Plows were ready to go last week, put one salter on today just incase we get a little later this week. Leaves don't want to fall of the trees this year so we have a few weeks left yet or the snow will likely come first.


----------



## Triple L

cet said:


> One of the GM's seems to be missing a vital part!


Hahaha it's never seen snow and never will... that truck is 10x cooler then a '17 in my eyes...Every spring when I crawl under that truck to do an engine and transmission oil change it makes me wonder why I plow snow... Literally.... As your equipment would last for atleast 25 years doing landscaping only


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Triple L said:


> Hahaha it's never seen snow and never will... that truck is 10x cooler then a '17 in my eyes...Every spring when I crawl under that truck to do an engine and transmission oil change it makes me wonder why I plow snow... Literally.... As your equipment would last for atleast 25 years doing landscaping only


Because snow is 4x as profitable as landscaping?


----------



## Hysert

Triple L said:


> Hahaha it's never seen snow and never will... that truck is 10x cooler then a '17 in my eyes...Every spring when I crawl under that truck to do an engine and transmission oil change it makes me wonder why I plow snow... Literally.... As your equipment would last for atleast 25 years doing landscaping only


I agree the old Denali is nice!!!


----------



## Triple L

John_DeereGreen said:


> Because snow is 4x as profitable as landscaping?


Yes and no, if you add the equipment into the equation and use Canadian equipment pricing, 35% more then yours there's money in it no doubt but what's a 20 year old skidsteer and excavator and dump truck worth when doing the same equation for landscaping


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Triple L said:


> Yes and no, if you add the equipment into the equation and use Canadian equipment pricing, 35% more then yours there's money in it no doubt but what's a 20 year old skidsteer and excavator and dump truck worth when doing the same equation for landscaping


Do you do design/build and maintenance, or just maintenance? The only thing we really make any money on in the summer is fertilization and mulch installation. Everything else just covers it's own cost and overhead with a touch of profit.

And for the record, I completely agree snow is hell on equipment.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

where did the live edge pusher go chad?
I didnt know you bought a live edge wing plow. 

3 months salary before expenses chad, before expenses.
lol lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

John_DeereGreen said:


> Do you do design/build and maintenance, or just maintenance? The only thing we really make any money on in the summer is fertilization and mulch installation. Everything else just covers it's own cost and overhead with a touch of profit.
> 
> And for the record, I completely agree snow is hell on equipment.


I prefer mow money to sno money...the work is more predictable.


----------



## redclifford

anybody have a good connection for bagged ice melt? by the skid


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mr.Markus said:


> I prefer mow money to sno money...the work is more predictable.


Seasonals...


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> where did the live edge pusher go chad?
> I didnt know you bought a live edge wing plow.
> 
> 3 months salary before expenses chad, before expenses.
> lol lol


The live edge pusher is just chilling on holidays... Me and jdg couldn't strike a deal so for $5000 it's super cheap insurance incase one of the wing plows dicks off we can always drop that and hook onto an all mechanical pusher to continue the night...

Haha I just found out her favorite cut this weekend so now I know what I'm looking for hahaha

Did you suprise Ashley with a new Benz yet or what? LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

markus likes the predictable secure 
Meanwhile some guys I know just put $1100 on red. LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Cooler then a 17. Keep smoking what your smoking Chad. Lol


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave said:


> Cooler then a 17. Keep smoking what your smoking Chad. Lol


The ability to tint the windows legally and put aftermarket rims and tires on legally make it cooler, and if that's not cool enough I guarantee it's twice and much fun to drive as your '17 that's non tuneable at the moment... I have a '16 and I can't stand driving that thing... OBS for the win this time hahaha

When's grassman gonna post up a pic of his new platnium???


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

anyone have a contact for 40 foot high cube sea containers


----------



## Mr.Markus

That is a tall loader...
Did you try ATS containers
https://www.atscontainers.com/


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L said:


> The ability to tint the windows legally and put aftermarket rims and tires on legally make it cooler, and if that's not cool enough I guarantee it's twice and much fun to drive as your '17 that's non tuneable at the moment... I have a '16 and I can't stand driving that thing... OBS for the win this time hahaha
> 
> When's grassman gonna post up a pic of his new platnium???


So my windows are tinted and I have rims. Also aren't you the guy that just told me he's never tinted a truck before. I love getting gramps fired up in the mornings. Lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Triple L said:


> The ability to tint the windows legally and put aftermarket rims and tires on legally make it cooler, and if that's not cool enough I guarantee it's twice and much fun to drive as your '17 that's non tuneable at the moment... I have a '16 and I can't stand driving that thing... OBS for the win this time hahaha
> 
> When's grassman gonna post up a pic of his new platnium???


Forgive me being from the states...but what makes it illegal to do tint and wheels on a 17 that isn't illegal on a 14?


----------



## Triple L

John_DeereGreen said:


> Forgive me being from the states...but what makes it illegal to do tint and wheels on a 17 that isn't illegal on a 14?


Ontario's premier lol


----------



## Triple L

John_DeereGreen said:


> Forgive me being from the states...but what makes it illegal to do tint and wheels on a 17 that isn't illegal on a 14?


So then your just as much as an outlaw as me with my "pre emissions" trucks hahaha

I've been trying to get my windows tinted on my Denali and car all year but it's harder then I thought working around their and my schedule


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Triple L said:


> Ontario's premier lol


Aftermarket wheels are illegal? Wow....


----------



## rick W

MIDTOWNPC said:


> anyone have a contact for 40 foot high cube sea containers


Ritchie bros auctions usually has loads of them. Brampton auction dec wk 1. Bought one last year. $1400. Worked for me. Some are mint, some are rough...check them out first and ensure you have an idea what your local flat bed shipper will charge. Likely $80 -100 an hour.


----------



## Triple L

John_DeereGreen said:


> Aftermarket wheels are illegal? Wow....


If they are the exact same size then no, but if the rims and or tires are any bigger or wider then the truck came from the factory with then yes, good luck getting an annual safety... I couldn't even have a smoked third tail light and I had to put a muffler on my diesel pickup


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Triple L said:


> If they are the exact same size then no, but if the rims and or tires are any bigger or wider then the truck came from the factory with then yes, good luck getting an annual safety... I couldn't even have a smoked third tail light and I had to put a muffler on my diesel pickup


I am at a loss for words.


----------



## JD Dave

Speaking of cool. I think Chad had running boards on his truck when I first met him. Lol


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave said:


> Speaking of cool. I think Chad had running boards on his truck when I first met him. Lol


Hey, that helped with insurance and kept me under the radar and why I still have a clean driving record... Everyone thought I was old gramps, and clearly some people still do LOL


----------



## schrader

10-15cm of snow on November 10, really, sooo not ready yet.


----------



## Mr.Markus

TWN Predicting a low of -19 tomorrow night...might be looking for extension cords on my road.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My afternoon went out the window at 3. New customer wants leaves dumped on a pile in the back forest. Hadn't been back there before. The compost pile is in a tight spot for my Kubota. He cut a small tree down and left a 8" stump, it was covered in leaves as I drove over it and it bent the inside rim blowing the tire. Dealer luckily had stock, its the side with the weight so DST... annnnnnnd its dark at 5.














Good news is I pounded out the ding and the old tire is holding air.


----------



## Hysert

Had a issue like that on the KX450 this summer when out riding with the boys... we had a manual pump but I had to pound the rim with a large rock!!  we were 2 hrs from the trucks and I wasn't walking or riding $itch


----------



## SHAWZER

All set for whatever we are going to get tonight . Now time to relax by the wood stove with a beer .....


----------



## schrader

coming down good now


----------



## ff1221

This was our wake up this morning!


----------



## schrader

At least it stopped for you we are getting hammered


----------



## SHAWZER

Salt , then salt again , breakfast , more salt . Might have to start drinking earlier today .......


----------



## Mr.Markus

1 end of my route was almost plowable but someone has a new salter lol...


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus said:


> 1 end of my route was almost plowable but someone has a new salter lol...


And easier to drink coffee when you don't have to shift gears.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Do any of you guys have a Bauman 220 walk behind drop spreader? We've got a couple Epoke's and love them, but the dealer is 1.75 hours away. I bought a 640H Bauman for our little Deere and although we haven't used it yet, it looks like it's going to be very nice. Our Bauman dealer is 5 minutes from the shop, so I'm looking for anyone that's used the Bauman walk behind to say if it's worth getting or if I should just stick with what we have and buy another Epoke.


----------



## Triple L

Bauman makes an awesome product, they're 20 minutes from my house and are great guys to deal with, I would highly recommend their stuff...


----------



## Triple L

Looks like another waste of salt tonight


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Triple L said:


> Bauman makes an awesome product, they're 20 minutes from my house and are great guys to deal with, I would highly recommend their stuff...


The drop spreader for the little Deere appears to be very well built. I think I'm going to get the walk behind ordered tomorrow.


----------



## Hysert

We brought one machine on site today! Picking up our new to me loader next weekend?.. and with another threat of something tonight one spreader is on!!! Still got another basement to wrap and a few odds and ends to finish this week!! Probably a few last cuts and leaves as well...


----------



## schrader

That wind on the Friday brought down a ton of leaves but we still have snow. Hope to get two days in this week and then wrap it up, weather looks cold next week.


----------



## SHAWZER

Hysert said:


> We brought one machine on site today! Picking up our new to me loader next weekend?.. and with another threat of something tonight one spreader is on!!! Still got another basement to wrap and a few odds and ends to finish this week!! Probably a few last cuts and leaves as well...


Just curious , what loader did you get ?


----------



## Hysert

SHAWZER said:


> Just curious , what loader did you get ?


It's a older 444 Deere.. vary tight, under 10k hrs and payed for!!


----------



## Triple L

Around 10,000 hrs??? I don't know if I'd be trusting that for a snow machine....


----------



## greywynd

Hysert said:


> It's a older 444 Deere.. vary tight, under 10k hrs and payed for!!


Sounds like a good snow machine. I've ran older 544's and 644's, they're hard to kill.

As long as one has an idea what to watch for I wouldn't hesitate to buy one.


----------



## chachi1984

adamhumberview said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am in the market for any and all 8-10 ft salters.. Steel V-bodies preferred.. Preferably with blown/no motors.. we are converting them to our own electric system..
> 
> I will pay cash and pick up asap.. I need to build another 7 units before Nov. 15.. I will show pictures once completed, but they are for a special application..
> 
> Please call me at 416-875-3769 or email at [email protected]


Any updates


----------



## Hysert

SHAWZER said:


> Just curious , what loader did you get ?


Well the Deere deal fell thru! Seems games were trying to be played!!! After many miles of driving I ended up with a older Case W14 that we spoke about with a 5.9 Cummings and air brakes! It's really nice for her age!! Brought it home today... fires up quicker then my 16 pickup!! It's just getting my 10 foot box for this yr!!


----------



## rick W

Got my 244j delivered today. Bucket, hla snow wing and forks. Big fun getting new iron. Just felt kind of dumb trying to figure out all the controls.


----------



## rick W




----------



## Mr.Markus

Still trying to tidy up the leaves on some big properties. I am really loving the Kubota blower, makes quick work of even the wet frozen stuff if anyone sees a front mount with a cab and heater for sale, I would appreciate a heads up...didn't go above zero here today. Rick that loader looks like a nice addition...


----------



## SHAWZER

Hysert said:


> Well the Deere deal fell thru! Seems games were trying to be played!!! After many miles of driving I ended up with a older Case W14 that we spoke about with a 5.9 Cummings and air brakes! It's really nice for her age!! Brought it home today... fires up quicker then my 16 pickup!! It's just getting my 10 foot box for this yr!!


Good luck with your new-old Case loader . Keep some anti - freezing in your air system and watch for the rear-end trying to pass you until u get used to the machine ...Thumbs Up


----------



## DeVries

Did a factory tour at Deere this week, the 304K loader was a treat. Might have to add one to the fleet soon.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

DeVries said:


> Did a factory tour at Deere this week, the 304K loader was a treat. Might have to add one to the fleet soon.


Did they up ground speed yet or are the 304's still 12ish mph?


----------



## DeVries

Still 12mph. It could use a faster trans especially if your roading it a lot.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

DeVries said:


> Still 12mph. It could use a faster trans especially if your roading it a lot.


Yeah, that wouldn't be much fun.


----------



## Triple L

I laugh every time I pass a 244 and 304 down the street with my pre emissions cat 906h vs all these guys with their 125k turtle loaders LOL


----------



## John_DeereGreen

How fast does the 906 run?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Chads got his tricked out to 12.4

http://www.ritchiespecs.com/specifi...er&make=Caterpillar&model=906H&modelid=106353


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mr.Markus said:


> Chads got his tricked out to 12.4
> 
> http://www.ritchiespecs.com/specifi...er&make=Caterpillar&model=906H&modelid=106353


No, I know they go faster than that, the 244 goes like 19 mph.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Lol....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ritchiespecs is not known for its accuracy...my 5740 looks nothing like this...http://www.ritchiespecs.com/specifi...tor&make=Kubota&model=L5740HSTC&modelid=99660


----------



## Mr.Markus

Does anyone know any artsy guys that do this fancy stuff with corten steel? Or if anyone wants to make a buck I have a good customer that would like one.


----------



## Triple L

John_DeereGreen said:


> No, I know they go faster than that, the 244 goes like 19 mph.


35km or 23mph


----------



## SHAWZER

12 cm of snow on my deck railing , 1/2 of that in town . Even found a few places that will not grow grass for awhile ........


----------



## schrader

Ha we had 5cm or so, some melted all of it froze overnight. Looks mild tomorrow.


----------



## Triple L

Another nice little salt run...


----------



## Hysert

^Nice!!! 

We haven't had nothing yet? Moven dirt still down here!!


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> 12 cm of snow on my deck railing , 1/2 of that in town . Even found a few places that will not grow grass for awhile ........


I was up to Proton Station Monday afternoon, couldn't believe how much snow had fallen, they were sitting with about 12-15cm on the ground and we have nothing here, couldn't even justify a salt run this morning!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nothing here but an early breakfast...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Nothing here but an early breakfast...


Not even a "found" extension cord???


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sometimes its just gone, but the tracks tell me which neighbor found it....


----------



## SHAWZER

Salt and breakfast here , dusting covers up some bare spots on the grass .........


----------



## DeVries

Just some gropple here, hope to keep anything white away till at least Christmas. A bit a frost is ok to keep the equipment clean though


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER said:


> Salt and breakfast here , dusting covers up some bare spots on the grass .........


5-10cm here really windy, yesterday was much nicer


----------



## Jaynen

snowman4 said:


> Ok another question lads....
> 
> Anyone on here using GPS tracking? Who are you with, are you happy, who do you recommend, etc!


Google maps works good and simple to use and free.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Hey, hope everyone is well. Two coworkers are looking for plows just for their own places. One has a 14 dodge and the other a 06 ford. If anyone has a plow for sale let me know.


----------



## Triple L

Jaynen said:


> Google maps works good and simple to use and free.


How do you GPS track with Google maps?


----------



## Jaynen

Triple L said:


> How do you GPS track with Google maps?


Each team has a tablet. They log into google maps using an account I give them. That account has contacts (me and the other teams). Then they turn location sharing on. Updates every 1 to 2 minutes. But I can see all the teams and all the teams can see each other.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

For those not ready for full time winter, looks like you will be in luck. Next 7-10 days look warm and dry.

Anyone have any experience with f650 trucks. Looking at a 07 with a 5.9L Cummins Allison trans combo. Was shocked to find out that it has an EGR on the engine. Any info would be nice ...


----------



## chachi1984

Must you a crazy amount of data



Jaynen said:


> Each team has a tablet. They log into google maps using an account I give them. That account has contacts (me and the other teams). Then they turn location sharing on. Updates every 1 to 2 minutes. But I can see all the teams and all the teams can see each other.


----------



## Triple L

Jaynen said:


> Each team has a tablet. They log into google maps using an account I give them. That account has contacts (me and the other teams). Then they turn location sharing on. Updates every 1 to 2 minutes. But I can see all the teams and all the teams can see each other.


Ok that's fine, but does it track and record, so you can look back a month or year later to see what time and where your crew was?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

DAFFMOBILEWASH said:


> For those not ready for full time winter, looks like you will be in luck. Next 7-10 days look warm and dry.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with f650 trucks. Looking at a 07 with a 5.9L Cummins Allison trans combo. Was shocked to find out that it has an EGR on the engine. Any info would be nice ...


I have an 09 F650 with that powertrain. It's not fast or comfy, but it pulls my machines around very reliably. My mechanic thinks I'm cheating on him because I only come for oil changes.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Oil changes you can do yourself.If you had said yellow sticker I would’ve believed you but it’s a ford so I know your lying....


----------



## Jaynen

Triple L said:


> Ok that's fine, but does it track and record, so you can look back a month or year later to see what time and where your crew was?


Yup its got a thing called timeline so you can select the day and see the route with the stop duration and driving duration. I started doing this because there seemed to be more timmies stops than customer stops.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

As to the F650 is was worried about the EGR system the most. I think this pollution control system is the most basic compared to the newer truck correct?
I am replacing a F800 with the F650 which also has a Switch N go system. At first I was focused in on the hook lift system but with the issues of dumping wet materials out I opted for a cable system. Hoping the truck can become a multi task vehicle rather just a trailer queen. I do love my old f800 though ...


----------



## Triple L

I think you mean dpf system... EGR is nothing to be too concerned about, it's been around since 04 I believe on diesel trucks


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The EGR shouldn't be a big deal, hasn't been yet for me. And Markus, the only ford part is the cab lol. The rest is good stuff.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

How much for the 07?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

The truck has 110km. 8.5-11 Blizzard, 9500 snow ex, flat deck. Safety and etested for 38k


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Just waiting for the shop to complete the safety. Should have it home by Monday afternoon


----------



## John_DeereGreen

With a switch n go and in Canadian money? That sounds like a hell of a deal to me


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Triple L said:


> I think you mean dpf system... EGR is nothing to be too concerned about, it's been around since 04 I believe on diesel trucks


Had to do a little research on the topic myself. For I thought this era was totally pre emissions and I was unsure if this was the route I wanted to go.. Turns out the Dodge 5.9's from 04-07 were using a process on the injection system to copy the external EGR found on other engines. Bad thing was the soot was transferred to the engine oil. This truck used an external system while more prone to plugging up with soot, doesn't seem as bad as the 6.7l emissions of the 07.5+ trucks.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'd call that a good deal. Send pics when you have them.


----------



## Triple L

Congrats on the new truck, jmo but any truck with a dpf sucks.. my Hino is great but it seems like lately just as I'm heading home it always goes into Regen then I have the pleasure of driving around in circles waiting for it to complete.... Sucks! But there are always bigger problems in life to worry about lol

Seems like ups switched over to all v-10 f750's... Wonder how those v-10s work out in a truck that size


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L said:


> Congrats on the new truck, jmo but any truck with a dpf sucks.. my Hino is great but it seems like lately just as I'm heading home it always goes into Regen then I have the pleasure of driving around in circles waiting for it to complete.... Sucks! But there are always bigger problems in life to worry about lol
> 
> Seems like ups switched over to all v-10 f750's... Wonder how those v-10s work out in a truck that size


Penske has been running gas trucks for years in the USA. That's where Artic get all their salt trucks.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

JD Dave said:


> Penske has been running gas trucks for years in the USA. That's where Artic get all their salt trucks.


All the trucks Arctic had when I was there last week were DT466's.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Not sure if the 2007 has regen....Thought it was a tier 3 design. While DPF was tier 4.


----------



## Triple L

DAFFMOBILEWASH said:


> Not sure if the 2007 has regen....Thought it was a tier 3 design. While DPF was tier 4.


Well it's not hard to tell, should be very visible, if it's got a great big muffler with probes and hoses sticking out of it your game over...


----------



## JD Dave

John_DeereGreen said:


> All the trucks Arctic had when I was there last week were DT466's.


I know they use to have ton of gas ones. Back in the day most big trucks were gas and they made out very well. A modern gas engine should make out even better.


----------



## SHAWZER

Another salt , early sit down breakfast , scrape , salt again morning .....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

JD Dave said:


> I know they use to have ton of gas ones. Back in the day most big trucks were gas and they made out very well. A modern gas engine should make out even better.


Honestly for a dedicated salt only truck, gas makes more sense to me. They seem to handle sitting longer better, starting when it's cold, etc. True they aren't going to set fuel mileage records, or speed records while loaded, but neither of those is a huge deal while plowing/salting.


----------



## Triple L

John_DeereGreen said:


> Honestly for a dedicated salt only truck, gas makes more sense to me. They seem to handle sitting longer better, starting when it's cold, etc. True they aren't going to set fuel mileage records, or speed records while loaded, but neither of those is a huge deal while plowing/salting.


And 13k in the bank buys alot of gas not to mention the savings of dpf / exhaust parts and cleanings after 5+ years and $100 fuel filters


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Myself,I would never buy another new diesel just for snow. Last season I plowed with both diesel and gas trucks for the first time. My ears loved the gas truck and I felt less driver fatigue from the extra noise and vibrations produced by the diesel. On a fully loaded truck there are some power drawbacks but nothing worth the risk of downtime with emissions issues today.

Now, for a truck which is dedicated to pulling trailers, working hard and never sits. The diesel option is still more than likely the right choice.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I still plow,just not snow this year. Just like windrowing really heavy snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DAFFMOBILEWASH said:


> Myself,I would never buy another new diesel just for snow. Last season I plowed with both diesel and gas trucks for the first time. My ears loved the gas truck and I felt less driver fatigue from the extra noise and vibrations produced by the diesel. On a fully loaded truck there are some power drawbacks but nothing worth the risk of downtime with emissions issues today.
> 
> Now, for a truck which is dedicated to pulling trailers, working hard and never sits. The diesel option is still more than likely the right choice.


How old was the diesel? Newer ones are almost as quiet as gassers.


----------



## cet

I thought trucks were for getting coffee!


----------



## Hysert

Mark Oomkes said:


> How old was the diesel? Newer ones are almost as quiet as gassers.


Seems that way!!! Our 6.7 is more quiet on the pedal then the 6.2!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

home hardware has standard 24" blue shovels on for 10.44 if they dont have any left go to customer service and ask them to order them.

just ordered 20 myself.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> home hardware has standard 24" blue shovels on for 10.44 if they dont have any left go to customer service and ask them to order them.
> 
> just ordered 20 myself.


I pictured you more of a Home Depot kind of guy...


----------



## Hysert

Polar express last night and look at the holiday train tonight!!! It's always a great time of yr!!!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Expect a pattern shift around the 10th of Dec. where winter will be the predominate weather feature.


----------



## rick W

Good deal but found we ground through them like crazy. Very soft plastic. Went all out and ordered some of them fancy "snow plow" shovels for fun. Will see if they are worth the spend. We pitch about 10 shovels a year in the dumpster...handles etc all good, bottom just worn to nothing. Wish someone made a decent one at a good price. Will see if snow plow shovel lives up the the hype.


----------



## schrader

We have been very pleased with our snowplow shovels, if they were closer I would have lots more.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Another vote for snowplow shovels, I broke 2 handles on the same customers entry gate cause I got too close with the truck...twice. New spot for the shovel now. Swapped handles with the $10 CDN Tire shovels my wife bought a few years ago and they still work great...


----------



## DeVries

Garant used to make a shovel that had a reddish brown bottom, they seemed to last a long time. Can't find them anymore.


----------



## rick W

Here is a diff question for fellow canucks. Any of you do your own books and if so *any advice on bookkeeping software? * 
My book keeper of 27 years is retiring year end and used an antique program. With all the good software...dont think it is rocket science but will see. Anyone using quickbooks? Which version standard or contractor? Happy or better programs to buy? We are not a huge operation just wondered what is user friendly and actually works as advertised. May hire a small company to do it but would rather do in house if learning curve of software isnt too steep.


----------



## HadiCoop

I have the 36" and 48" snowplow shovel. Excellent for early season cleanups. I can clear a 4 car driveway in a couple minutes with the 48"...only good to use between 1-2" of dry fluffy snow, any more than that and it's a workout and a half....I don't mind a workout though.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

there were some shovels at the gie expo show that I liked
cutting edge poly they were called.

looks like they are comparable in price to the snowplow shovel.

homedepot doesn't pay me to plow their snow and home hardware does.
our new local home hardware is also a home building centre so its a really nice spot and I can see it from the office. mrs champ use to work for home depot. Last year she ordered a kitchen to install in a rental property we have. It was delivered late, wrong parts, mismatched and had foot prints all over the fronts of the doors. It didnt go well. Everyone just kept saying you know how it is you worked here. We had tenants moving in and a short time to do the work. Our big argument was yes we know it was a cheap kitchen but it was still to be new, not smashed, mismatched wrong pieces and late. I do remember saying "pardon" and "ever since I have been the champ" LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

rick W said:


> Good deal but found we ground through them like crazy. Very soft plastic. Went all out and ordered some of them fancy "snow plow" shovels for fun. Will see if they are worth the spend. We pitch about 10 shovels a year in the dumpster...handles etc all good, bottom just worn to nothing. Wish someone made a decent one at a good price. Will see if snow plow shovel lives up the the hype.


how does your s185 handle that snow wing.
I find just moving them around the yard with the little machine a bit tippy. Snow tires and weight kit maybe?


----------



## HadiCoop

I believe you can now get the snowplow shovel through any boss dealer. Only the handle is red instead of yellow. Same shovel though. I had to order both of mine from the states at the time and it cost me over $300 for those 2 shovels...but these shovels are the best! Hands down...


----------



## rick W

MIDTOWNPC said:


> how does your s185 handle that snow wing.
> I find just moving them around the yard with the little machine a bit tippy. Snow tires and weight kit maybe?


Not sure yet. Its a new addition this year over the pos boss 10' box we sold. I did get snowtires and its job is one location, nice flat paving, simple so hope to turn a less than productive machine into a very productive one this year From all i have read the snow tires are worth every penny. We are south of the snow belt so not worried about the heavy snows, just fast 1-3" clean ups.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> mrs champ use to work for home depot.


You must of told me this, it was the apex of my joke...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

https://www.thestar.com/news/gta/20...ew-life-into-cobourgs-former-kraft-plant.html

that is a big factory.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Models are spitting out some nice fantasy storms. December is looking to be impressive.


----------



## HadiCoop

Yeah it looks like next Wednesday it drops again, hopefully the temps drop for good this time...


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> https://www.thestar.com/news/gta/20...ew-life-into-cobourgs-former-kraft-plant.html
> 
> that is a big factory.


Same thing is happening here... Old Lear factory before all the gm truck seats went to Mexico


----------



## Hysert

It' everywhere!! We got grow ops on both sides of my street! Smells like skunk regularly... one of the biggest flower growers/distributors in Niagara if not Ontario sold to the Gov for growing weed about 2 months back!!! You guys pass there glass anytime you head down the QEW... I bought stock in a company, and its nothing but a money maker!!!


----------



## Hysert

Anyone using Aspen fuel? My local echo dealer got me on it a few weeks back, vary pricey but it burns real clean and has a shelf life far beyond any pump gas!! Basically ran all our stuff on it for a few days and put them away wet...

https://aspenfuel.co.uk/products/aspen-fuel/#a4


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Sounds like unleaded Avgas. Per ASTM 910, Avgas may contain only alkylate, dye (color depends on grade) and tetraethyl lead (TEL amount depends on grade). It never goes bad. 100LL (100 Octane Low Lead) has 1.5 g of TEL per gallon. If you have a local airport selling 80/87 avgas it has a much lower lead content, and may do what this Aspen fuel does at a much lower cost.

One issue with any Avgas is that it deliberately has a low vapor pressure so it doesn't boil at high altitudes. Thus, it does not have the butanes usually added to gasoline for cold starting. Keep ether handy in the winter.


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice weather for the first week of December so far ........


----------



## Mr.Markus

Aerospace Eng said:


> Sounds like unleaded Avgas. Per ASTM 910, Avgas may contain only alkylate, dye (color depends on grade) and tetraethyl lead (TEL amount depends on grade). It never goes bad. 100LL (100 Octane Low Lead) has 1.5 g of TEL per gallon. If you have a local airport selling 80/87 avgas it has a much lower lead content, and may do what this Aspen fuel does at a much lower cost.
> 
> One issue with any Avgas is that it deliberately has a low vapor pressure so it doesn't boil at high altitudes. Thus, it does not have the butanes usually added to gasoline for cold starting. Keep ether handy in the winter.


A fellow early morning thinker, or too many wobbly pops on Saturday night...

We had a freezing fog warning for most of the morning but it just stuck to the grass and trees


----------



## DeVries

Looks to be some salt events for the end of the week if predictions are correct. Colder temps too.

Too bad, really enjoy the plus temps and sun. Took a long walk with the dog in our bush, crazy what they can smell way before we can even see it. Russeled up a few rabbits out of their warm sunning spots.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> A fellow early morning thinker, or too many wobbly pops on Saturday night...
> 
> We had a freezing fog warning for most of the morning but it just stuck to the grass and trees


He posted Thursday afternoon, I wonder who had the wobbly pops?


----------



## JD Dave

cet said:


> He posted Thursday afternoon, I wonder who had the wobbly pops?


Nothing get by you Grandpa.


----------



## cet

JD Dave said:


> Nothing get by you Grandpa.


Not a grandpa yet, that we know of.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> He posted Thursday afternoon, I wonder who had the wobbly pops?


Where the heck have I been?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Where the heck have I been?


Buying nachos for Dave?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I haven't seen anyone all summer, looking forward to slowing down for the winter


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus said:


> I haven't seen anyone all summer, looking forward to slowing down for the winter


I saw Dave's parking area a couple weeks ago, even borrowed a spot for a while for a trailer. Closest I made it to seeing anyone from here since I saw Dean a couple times in the spring.


----------



## JD Dave

greywynd said:


> I saw Dave's parking area a couple weeks ago, even borrowed a spot for a while for a trailer. Closest I made it to seeing anyone from here since I saw Dean a couple times in the spring.


That was close enough. LOL Chris has been too busy building his mansion to worry about us peasants.


----------



## Mr.Markus

There's an ad on my phone for the kleinberg estates from the low 3 millions for a luxury build on a 60 x 70 ' lot... I look forward to visiting him


----------



## schrader

Thats one too many zeros for my budget, hate to see the mortgage payment


----------



## cet

JD Dave said:


> That was close enough. LOL Chris has been too busy building his mansion to worry about us peasants.


It's a 2 bedroom bungalow. Pouring the garage floor in the morning.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I guess it'll be nice for you not to have stairs...


----------



## Triple L

cet said:


> It's a 2 bedroom bungalow. Pouring the garage floor in the morning.


With a 6 car garage? Lol


----------



## cet

Triple L said:


> With a 6 car garage? Lol


That is the important room.


----------



## DeVries

Looks like Welland, Port Colbourne, Fort Erie and Buffalo are under a snow squall watch. 15cms possible.
Might see a lot of equipment moving to sites today


----------



## Mr.Markus

Anyone in Cambridge that can do a small blvd lawn repair. Send me a pm if you want.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> Anyone in Cambridge that can do a small blvd lawn repair. Send me a pm if you want.


Do really need to post this lol... Pm sent, thought you had my # I can do it


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

a two bedroom bungalow (his room and her room) 
Lol


----------



## greywynd

I was wondering why each bedroom is 1000 square feet?


----------



## Mr.Markus

8 bathrooms...


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> a two bedroom bungalow (his room and her room)
> Lol


Sounds peaceful.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> 8 bathrooms...


That's jd's house. That way all the kids can get ready at once.


----------



## SHAWZER

Nothing like wood stove heated clothes before heading out into the winter night .......


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Nothing like wood stove heated clothes before heading out into the winter night .......


Mine are propane, but I get the point...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Mine are propane, but I get the point...


You're clothes are propane?


----------



## Mr.Markus

...and the floor is lava.


----------



## Triple L

Full salt run, boss salter had a seized vibrator and striker had a stuck botton error... Oh how I love electric Salters LOL

For the note, ford is on crack, got a price for a base stripped down f650 v-10 gas Job, vinyl seats, 1 battery like I mean bare bones just for kicks... $63,000

New Hino nicely equipped is $54k and it's diesel and has 2 battery's LOL... 

Makes you wonder ups must have gotten one heck of a deal on their fleet...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> Full salt run, boss salter had a seized vibrator and striker had a stuck botton error... Oh how I love electric Salters LOL


----------



## Triple L

Mark Oomkes said:


>


Hahahahaha grab some for me


----------



## DeVries

When you order thru a fleet deal you get a better deal on vehicles. Ford has 5 vin's or more in your company they give you deals. You can order a stripped down version with radio and blue tooth and chrome grill and power windows/locks if you want. You don't need to order packages pretty much order what you want.


----------



## Triple L

DeVries said:


> When you order thru a fleet deal you get a better deal on vehicles. Ford has 5 vin's or more in your company they give you deals. You can order a stripped down version with radio and blue tooth and chrome grill and power windows/locks if you want. You don't need to order packages pretty much order what you want.


Stripped down one had black plastic grill and bumper and mirrors, steel wheels, power windows and locks and 2 speaker radio... List price was 78 or something before discounts


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> Stripped down one had black plastic grill and bumper and mirrors, steel wheels, power windows and locks and 2 speaker radio... List price was 78 or something before discounts


That's how they price stuff when you drive your Mercedes onto their lot.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> That's how they price stuff when you drive your Mercedes onto their lot.


Cet always asks if he can borrow my dodge when he goes to price something. He says he wants people to feel sorry for him.

I logged on to a different computer then I normally use and I find the ad's quite funny that are placed on the site. Perhaps the comments about sitting down to pee have been mined for data and ad placement. lol
btw. jon your laptops done.


----------



## Mr.Markus

And there's my laugh for the day...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> And there's my laugh for the day...


It says to prewet its just smart business.
prewet my pants cause I laughed so hard.


----------



## Mr.Markus

That joke probably carries over into most people’s cache history...


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Cet always asks if he can borrow my dodge when he goes to price something. He says he wants people to feel sorry for him.
> 
> I logged on to a different computer then I normally use and I find the ad's quite funny that are placed on the site. Perhaps the comments about sitting down to pee have been mined for data and ad placement. lol
> btw. jon your laptops done.
> 
> View attachment 175327


Maybe you can lend it to my wife, does it work for eBay too?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Speaking of wives, someone went to hook up Christmas lights today and for some reason she can’t find any extension cords and the laughter ended....


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus said:


> Speaking of wives, someone went to hook up Christmas lights today and for some reason she can't find any extension cords and the laughter ended....


You should seriously look into the self disconnecting plugs like they use on the trucks in the firehalls.....


----------



## Hysert

So my buddy and his family just moved back from South Africa!! They brought there dog and he really can't figure out the 40 degree temp change??? Can't wait to see what he thinks of snow... lol...


----------



## ff1221

greywynd said:


> You should seriously look into the self disconnecting plugs like they use on the trucks in the firehalls.....


They work not bad, the exhaust hoses don't come off for a couple of blocks if you're in a real hurry!


----------



## SHAWZER

How is the Terex Loader working for you ?


----------



## Jaynen

Finally getting a little bit of snow!


----------



## greywynd

Anyone have the undermount brackets for a Boss plow to fit on a 05 Dodge 3500? Friend is looking for a mount, has everything else.


----------



## schrader

Mother Nature was kind enough to dump 30cm if snow on us last night, they called for 2-4cm. Looks like lots more to come


----------



## HadiCoop

schrader said:


> Mother Nature was kind enough to dump 30cm if snow on us last night, they called for 2-4cm. Looks like lots more to come


Holy crap, that's awesome! They were calling for 1-3cm down here...we got a solid 4"...snowed from 7:30am-11:30pm yesterday. 10-15cm supposedly overnight tonight


----------



## Jaynen

Thats awesome! Blue Mountain says they are opening on the 12th!!


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader said:


> Mother Nature was kind enough to dump 30cm if snow on us last night, they called for 2-4cm. Looks like lots more to come


We got 20cm , sent the other 10cm east ........


----------



## Ant118

Looks like we might be getting it tonight here in the GTA


----------



## SHAWZER

Thats good , you guys need about 20cm down there .......


----------



## Mr.Markus

Judging from the way it’s moving on Exeter radar it should be starting here about 3 this afternoon. Time for a nap


----------



## Hysert

We got a light Dusting this morning, ran my first salt run and pre treated everything!! We'll see what happens??


----------



## Mr.Markus

...and boom I’m awake.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Does anybody use these? They seem cheap but appealing.
https://buy.get-trackr.io/offer-01/


----------



## Hysert

Your extention cords are usually right out front your place


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert said:


> Your extention cords are usually right out front your place


Lol....


----------



## Hysert

Had nap for 1.5hr and awake up to a good inch??? Labour had my back!!! Stop stressen boss pretreat is holding...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I think everything is missing me.
the storm is splitting and Im not getting much at all.
only have a cm to 2 cm


----------



## Mr.Markus

There used to be a guy on here whose favorite word was "downgraded",
He was a jinx too...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I believe that Clipper was downgraded as it moved east.


----------



## SHAWZER

You were right . Sunshine and windy here .


----------



## schrader

Sunshine has been replaced with blinding whiteouts, squall line is hitting us hard now.


----------



## JD Dave

Is winter near over yet?


----------



## JD Dave

Is winter near over yet?


----------



## Mr.Markus

It was just a matter of time before one of your kids got their hands on your log in info....


----------



## JD Dave

So nice I said it twice.


----------



## Hysert

JD Dave said:


> Is winter near over yet?


Yep sure is!

Hey were is Jon???


----------



## cet

Hysert said:


> Yep sure is!
> 
> Hey were is Jon???


Carwash!


----------



## DeVries

Looks like another round is on its way for tonight.


----------



## schrader

Cant win for losing here, plowed for twelve hours today came home for two hours only too wake up to another 3 inches.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Maybe the temps will stay low and freeze over that lake making for less lake effect this year. We have ice on some lakes already, some that didn't freeze over last year.


----------



## JD Dave

schrader said:


> Cant win for losing here, plowed for twelve hours today came home for two hours only too wake up to another 3 inches.


Chad's girlfriend is pretty use to that.


----------



## schrader

LMAO


----------



## DeVries

Weather network has 5-10, E.C has 2-4 cms. Lets see who wins. Guess we'll know by the morning.
Friday there's another one on tap, looking to be a busy start to the winter.


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> How is the Terex Loader working for you ?


Just finally got it to town Tuesday, it got it's first run yesterday and worked really good once the cutting edge was adjusted, pushes really good for a little loader.


----------



## ff1221

Been steady going since last Saturday here, 2-4cm overnight here so pretty light push.


----------



## Rider50

DeVries said:


> Weather network has 5-10, E.C has 2-4 cms. Lets see who wins. Guess we'll know by the morning.
> Friday there's another one on tap, looking to be a busy start to the winter.


I think we got a little bit more then 2-4 cm.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just a salt run here, had to go home the diner wasn't even open yet when I was done.


----------



## Jacobmb

Vaughan saw about 12cm. First 6 hours was light and fluffy then moisture rose and it got colder and just continued to snow for what seemed like forever. 5pm snow started, 11pm we headed out plowing and finished by 8am and then it was still snowing and went back to the beginning of the route and kept going until about 4pm. Aboot 18hrs.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Gorgeous sunny cold day to work by a crackling cedar fire...


----------



## SHAWZER

You have some special liquid to keep your insides warm too ? .......


----------



## Mr.Markus

No but if you're going by, you can buy it at our local grocery store and bring it to me...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sold...thank for the referral mike!


----------



## Hysert

DeVries said:


> Weather network has 5-10, E.C has 2-4 cms. Lets see who wins. Guess we'll know by the morning.
> Friday there's another one on tap, looking to be a busy start to the winter.


I don't think either were right eh Al...


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 175502
> Sold...thank for the referral mike!


I'll wait for the commission cheque in the mail!


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> I'll wait for the commission cheque in the mail!


I hear Canada Post is a little behind this Christmas, I hope they don't lose it...it might get routed through Cuba.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Maybe the temps will stay low and freeze over that lake making for less lake effect this year. We have ice on some lakes already, some that didn't freeze over last year.


Sure...I remember thinking the same thing in '13-'14 and being told the lake was 98% frozen and the lake effect didn't stop until July or August.


----------



## Mr.Markus

That 2% messes it up for everybody...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I thought it was the 1%...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought it was the 1%...


Inflation...
Cdn value...
Pick one!


----------



## DeVries

That band early this morning sure dropped a lot of snow in a short period of time. 
A few guys were sleeping thru it too, I called two guys out I know that didnt have their lots plowed by 4am yet. Love how they go from a groggy hello to a panicked Oh sh1t in about 2 seconds 
I saw yours were getting done Mike, nothing gets passed you eh?

Nice case wheel loader btw. That thing will go forever.


----------



## Hysert

Haven't had more then 4hrs sleep since Sunday! Even dug a sewer on tues morning after plowing .... I started last night at 1:30 and ya it dumped close to 3 inches in a few hrs yesterday!!! The old case is awesome! Loud/ugly and definitely not shinny!!! Hope next yr to put a proper wing on or something, Just not in my budget for this yr!! This summer some new lines and a little TLC!!!


----------



## SHAWZER

Decent loader on Kijiji in Erin , 344 E with a 12-16 HLA Snow wing with rebuilt engine and trans . Maybe time for me to get another ........


----------



## Mr.Markus

He breaks more stuff than I do...

It probably deserves someone better running it. New low ballers in town he probably lost a lot of work.


----------



## SHAWZER

Low hour machine for needing rebuilt . Maybe had a rough life ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I think it’s priced high...but I could be bias.


----------



## SHAWZER

Everything on Kijiji is overpriced ........


----------



## schrader

Another 15cm here and still coming down


----------



## SHAWZER

Finally quit snowing here , another 20cm to add to the piles ......


----------



## schrader

Quit here for a bit snowing again now arrrgh


----------



## Mr.Markus

3cm last night, I plowed cause I was getting bored and my residentials are gearing up for Xmas so I get a seatful of wine bottles. I like this winter so far...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> 3cm last night,
> 
> And I was feeling sorry for Chad's girlfriend.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It was cold...


----------



## SHAWZER

Another 15cm of fluffy white stuff , sun shining now . Time for my 1st beer of the day ........


----------



## Mr.Markus

I do not like freezing drizzle in the forecast for a Monday...


----------



## DeVries

Sigh, all the work we did last week is now going down the drains.

Kinda wish it would stay cold and white.


----------



## schrader

Weather here was much worse than forecasted, heavy snow all day then changed to rain. Full plow and salt, looks like more to come


----------



## Mr.Markus

You are going to have to start posting some pictures...
I'm getting pretty tired of salting frost. Doesnt feel like chrisrmas here with 3 pushes and a handful of saltings.


----------



## Hysert

Nice to see someone else still running blues!!! BTW how' the striker Markus


----------



## Hysert

All our snow is gone!!! Green Christmas sucks!!


----------



## schrader

I can send you some of mine if you want it


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its a dual amber/blue. Its nice having a salter that spreads wider than my old one, I was a little disappointed with some design elements of it but I've fixed most of them.
Would be nice to have it balanced when empty, one hook dangled from the loader would be nice for taking it off. Maybe I'm just picky...lol


----------



## DeVries

Mike, weather network has 5-10 for us Christmas eve. talk about crappy timing.
We have been slopping in muck the last two days, totally sucks. The job we are on I had hoped for frost.


----------



## Hysert

We'll see eh Al... I betting it chages? Either way I only have 4 sites to worry about Christmas day!!!

Ya I was digging today too... last week we had a good 5inch of frost...


----------



## farmergeorge

greywynd said:


> Anyone have the undermount brackets for a Boss plow to fit on a 05 Dodge 3500? Friend is looking for a mount, has everything else.


Father in law has a boss mount off a dodge 2500, might work? if its the same he'd be happy to sell it


----------



## cet

Looks like a white Christmas.


----------



## JD Dave

cet said:


> Looks like a white Christmas.


Not liking this.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave said:


> Not liking this.


Scrooge...

Grinch...


----------



## DeVries

Agreed, snow, freezing rain and then back to snow. Snow on Christmas and new years is the worst


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Agreed, snow, freezing rain and then back to snow. Snow on Christmas and new years is the worst


I didn't say I wanted snow ON Christmas...just having a white Christmas is nice.

The sucky part aboot residentials...and hospitals.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> I didn't say I wanted snow ON Christmas...just having a white Christmas is nice.
> 
> The sucky part aboot residentials...and hospitals.


Seniors homes, churches, movie theatres ,Chinese food restaurants...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Seniors homes, churches, movie theatres ,Chinese food restaurants...


No
Yes
No
No


----------



## Mr.Markus

The Parkers need somewhere to park for Xmas dinner...


----------



## greywynd

farmergeorge said:


> Father in law has a boss mount off a dodge 2500, might work? if its the same he'd be happy to sell it


Sent you a message.


----------



## GMC Driver

We have 8 churches - Christmas morning will be busy.

Maybe should start doing synagogues and mosques...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> We have 8 churches - Christmas morning will be busy.
> 
> Maybe should start doing synagogues and mosques...


Will you be eating back bacon while plowing them???


----------



## DeVries

Hospital ,condo's and 1 church. Not much we can leave out of our rotation.
Glad I'm not flying anywhere in the next few days, Pearson is going to be a shlt show.


----------



## Mike_PS

Mark Oomkes said:


> Will you be eating back bacon while plowing them???


again, this is the Canadian thread so if you are going to take the discussion off topic then don't post in the thread...it really isn't that difficult to do

thanks


----------



## Hysert

Michael J. Donovan said:


> again, this is the Canadian thread so if you are going to take the discussion off topic then don't post in the thread...it really isn't that difficult to do
> 
> thanks


Mark just likes us!!!

And don't tell anyone but I think he's a closet Canadian and would luv to be in the best country! Thumbs Up


----------



## ff1221

Calling for 2-4 here for Christmas day, I won't be starting anything for that little bit!

If anybody knows of anybody looking I have an 8' Fisher plow for sale, plow only.
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equip...ly/1322200740?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan said:


> again, this is the Canadian thread so if you are going to take the discussion off topic then don't post in the thread...it really isn't that difficult to do
> 
> thanks


10-4...I'll make sure to add at least one "eh" to my future posts in this thread.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sorry... But you gotta add a "Sorry"


----------



## GMC Driver

New for our customers only -

Super-Sola-Ice Melter! Now infused with Bacon Bits for super fast acting melting technology!!

East wind tonight - I love an east wind as much as I love lake effect.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> New for our customers only -
> 
> Super-Sola-Ice Melter! Now infused with Bacon Bits for super fast acting melting technology!!
> 
> East wind tonight - I love an east wind as much as I love lake effect.


Lol...eh


----------



## Triple L

Solid 5cm here so far


----------



## SHAWZER

Lazy boy chair , hot wood stove , cold beer ............


----------



## Mr.Markus

Burger and fries then heading home/I think the wife is shopping, no answer and the bank called to say my card has been compromised...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Burger and fries then heading home/I think the wife is shopping, no answer and the bank called to say my card has been compromised...


Maybe you should stop buying extension cords..eh?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm cheap I find them and hobble them back together...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I'm cheap I find them and hobble them back together...


Just had one catch fire the other night. It ejected itself from the outlet and burned itself oot. Pretty lucky...eh


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yeah...

Turns out my card was compromised...
I hope they sort it out, congress is coming up and I need some nacho money for Dave.


----------



## DeVries

Freezing drizzle/rain here now. This weekend is going to be a busy one if the forecast is correct.


----------



## f150skidoo

Looking like a Xmas eve plow, rather plow on the 24th then new years eve.


----------



## Hysert

Ppl getting car washes while the roads are wet salty??? Am I missing or doing something wrong??? 


Mark your "EH" is coming along nicely!!!


----------



## Hysert

DeVries said:


> Freezing drizzle/rain here now. This weekend is going to be a busy one if the forecast is correct.


"IF" is the key!!!


----------



## SHAWZER

First morning in a while all I had to do was wait until the restaurant opened at 5:30 . Found half of a extension cord in town ?? ........


----------



## redclifford

Good amount of freezing rain yesterday and last night


----------



## Mr.Markus

A light coat of freezing fog this morning not liking the Christmas forecast at all.


----------



## Hysert

Salt from 5 p.m. yesterday held out overnight


----------



## ff1221

foggy and just below zero here


----------



## DeVries

Looks like a full plow here by the end of the day


----------



## schrader

The WN just doubled our snow forecast, thats typical of them last minute.


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader said:


> The WN just doubled our snow forecast, thats typical of them last minute.


Just curious , you still storing bulk salt in a sea container or did you abandon that idea ?


----------



## schrader

I have done that for ten years with no issue at all until I had that bad load deliver two years ago. Five of us had salt deliver from Sutherlands in Owen Sound and all of us had the exact same issue. I get it from Lafarge now and it is much drier and no issues with it freezing up.


----------



## DeVries

Up to 15 for us now. That will be the 7th plowing event this winter. 

As my kids like to say "epic' man.


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader said:


> I have done that for ten years with no issue at all until I had that bad load deliver two years ago. Five of us had salt deliver from Sutherlands in Owen Sound and all of us had the exact same issue. I get it from Lafarge now and it is much drier and no issues with it freezing up.


Do you line the inside walls with anything ?


----------



## Hysert

DeVries said:


> Up to 15 for us now. That will be the 7th plowing event this winter.
> 
> As my kids like to say "epic' man.


Yeehaa.... Epic.... I can think of much worst words then that... lol...

Gonna open prioritys for 6am and head home for presents!! Then it's gonna be a long night opening things up for boxing day to let the sun melt things down!!


----------



## Hysert

Thought they said 5cm for yesterday??? More like 10/15 eh!!


----------



## DeVries

Its times like this I wish we didn't do hospitals eh!

At least the bulk of it will be over by the early morning. 

We did the dutch Sinter Class so we did our present opening on the 5th LOL. No gifts for me tomorrow means I can be out a little longer than you I guess Mike.


----------



## Mr.Markus

They are on the fence with us, 2-4 or maybe 15-20 Out sanding drives this morning, cause most of my customers are used to driving in a little snow, but their city cousins can’t handle it...


----------



## SHAWZER

My commercial lots are all closed tomorrow . Unless we get a foot of snow I will have the day off . BEER fridge is stocked . .......


----------



## cet

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow...


----------



## Hysert

DeVries said:


> Its times like this I wish we didn't do hospitals eh!
> 
> At least the bulk of it will be over by the early morning.
> 
> We did the dutch Sinter Class so we did our present opening on the 5th LOL. No gifts for me tomorrow means I can be out a little longer than you I guess Mike.


4 sites for 7am and I will be happy!!! I brought the M108 in town so I'm gonna pound thru every site after dinner!!! Actually looking forward to running it 

Merry Christmas folks!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Lots of condos that would have to be opened and retirement homes. 
Shoppers drug mart and the theatre and hotels. 

The shovel work is the annoying part. 

I wonder how Jon is doin. ? 

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Lots of condos that would have to be opened and retirement homes.
> Shoppers drug mart and the theatre and hotels.
> 
> The shovel work is the annoying part.
> 
> I wonder how Jon is doin. ?
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone.


I'm thinking Jon's at the car wash again.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Wishing you all a Merry Christmas, hope the traffic is at least peaceful for you guys that have to work.
Only have a few places to open and see what drives I can do, but it doesn't sound like its gonna be as bad for us as it is for you guys to the south.


----------



## ff1221

Woke up at 4 to a whole cm on the ground, wind picked up at 4:30 blew it all into 2 small drifts in the driveway and now it's clear as a bell but windy as hell. Wonder if the lake effect machine will kick into gear? First time I'm not pissed at the Weather Network for yet another epic *&#@ up!

Merry Christmas to everyone, may your day be filled with joy, laughter, spirits, and very little work!


----------



## schrader

Must be nice we got 10cm just finished plowing from the storm and the LE kicked in and its just dumping it down now.


----------



## dingybigfoot

We banged out our Xmas priorities and left everything that was closed. Got home in time to see the little one opening her gifts. Merry Xmas my plow site family. Eat and be Merry. ☺


----------



## SHAWZER

We are past 30 cm now , had to back away from the beer fridge and go open up fire lanes and driveways .


----------



## schrader

Same here tomorrow looks worse, argh


----------



## GMC Driver

Glad that one is done. I asked my one employee who has been with me 15 years if we had ever plowed on Christmas Day before. He said this was the first.

This is my 25th season, and I can only recall one other time. But have spent many birthdays in the truck (23rd). Doesn't really matter all that much, my wife is used to being a snow widow, and the kids snow orphans. Now they are getting old enough to help out a bit - my son has had a shovel route of his own for 2 seasons now.


----------



## DeVries

Dave that one other time was the first year my wife and I were married 16 yrs ago 

Love the cold and sun now, but Erie to Buffalo is getting all the lake effect now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I feel for those guys in Erie.. 60" since Christmas eve ..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Doesn't really matter all that much, my wife is used to being a snow widow, and the kids snow orphans.


Gotta say, this is my biggest regret doing this work. Never once being able to enjoy a snowfall with my family.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I agree with you there, even seeing it snow in the movies makes me look outside


----------



## daveklassen

Loved the phone calls on Christmas eve day... ugh you know it's the busiest day of the year right? People were insane on the roads. Glad that's over! lol now to catch up on some sleep


----------



## Hysert

Mark Oomkes said:


> Gotta say, this is my biggest regret doing this work. Never once being able to enjoy a snowfall with my family.


Not to mention ur a plowsite junky!! :dancing:Thumbs UpAnd you forgot your EH??? 

But yes I agree 100%... And them folks in Erie I wouldn't wish that on anyone...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hysert said:


> Not to mention ur a plowsite junky!! :dancing:Thumbs UpAnd you forgot your EH???
> 
> But yes I agree 100%... And them folks in Erie I wouldn't wish that on anyone...


Crap...eh...


----------



## SHAWZER

- 17 c tonight feeling like - 26 . Better roll on another pair of socks and run the loader like I stole it to generate more heat . .......


----------



## schrader

Another 20cm here just never stops


----------



## Hysert

schrader said:


> Another 20cm here just never stops


Yep... we had a little LE rip thru at 530 last night that was gone in 40mins tops and dropped close to a inch!!! Had to scrape a few cause the salt/prewet just won't work fast enough with these temps...


----------



## SHAWZER

Snow stopped now , sun out . Beer fridge is calling my name .......


----------



## redclifford

0 % chance of 0cm = snowing since 1am..

I'll take it, could be worse.....poor Erie


----------



## Mr.Markus

I feel bad for a lot of you, our accumulation is low this year. I’m a little bored, do you think this turkey in the fridge is still good....?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I feel bad for a lot of you, our accumulation is low this year. I'm a little bored, do you think this turkey in the fridge is still good....?


Eh....yes


----------



## ff1221

We dodged the snow Christmas day but have been getting it since, about a foot and a half since Monday. Woke up to just under an inch today, was kind of pleasant sleeping in but the bands on the lake could spell trouble, they're a particularly dark shade of green.


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus said:


> I feel bad for a lot of you, our accumulation is low this year. I'm a little bored, do you think this turkey in the fridge is still good....?


I was bored this morning after a quick salt run.... so I pushd some piles back


----------



## SHAWZER

Watching the Canadian juniors beating Usa . Snowing real hard outside in Buffalo I have to keep looking out window here to check for snow ...


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Merry Christmas all. One of my clients is a pay parking operator. He needs a snow contractor for one of his lots out by the airport. Do any of you want a parking lot across the road from Lonestar? The customer is great, I've never had someone pay that quickly. Let me know and I'll put you in touch.


----------



## rick W

SHAWZER said:


> Watching the Canadian juniors beating Usa . Snowing real hard outside in Buffalo I have to keep looking out window here to check for snow ...


Yikes that didnt work out to well. Happy to be home relaxing with a few beers and the hockey game. We pooched that one. :-(


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm told consistency is a good trait to look for in a snow service provider... DOH!


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> I'm told consistency is a good trait to look for in a snow service provider... DOH!
> View attachment 175985


I did that the other day also. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

I went out with friends last night till about 1am. Gotta stop acting like a teenager.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I'm told consistency is a good trait to look for in a snow service provider... DOH!
> View attachment 175985


LMAO...eh


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Mr.Markus said:


> I went out with friends last night till about 1am. Gotta stop acting like a teenager.


!
Out with the boys, up with the men


----------



## Hysert

Classic.... lmao!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL said:


> !
> Out with the boys, up with the men


Girls from Montreal have the greatest sayings...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> I went out with friends last night till about 1am. Gotta stop acting like a teenager.


That wouldn't happen to a teenager, they would have forgotten to plug it in.


----------



## UpNorthMowing

Our boss doesn't leave the cord plugged onto the truck, he just prefers to drop his blade and cut the cord in half. :terribletowel:


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> That wouldn't happen to a teenager, they would have forgotten to plug it in.


Thats hard to imagine, all I ever thought about when I was a teenager was plugging it in...


----------



## ff1221

I wind it through the door handle of the tractor so I have to unplug it to start it, lord knows what a pain in the A$$ it is to unwind cords and cables from the auger and impeller!


----------



## DeVries

Another salt run this morning for part of the route. Number 20 for the season, wonder how the supply in Hamilton is holding out.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> I wind it through the door handle of the tractor so I have to unplug it to start it, lord knows what a pain in the A$$ it is to unwind cords and cables from the auger and impeller!


 I do this on the loader tractor in the salt shed. For some reason I get distracted brushing off and warming up the truck, loading my coffee thermos, filling out my trip insp, etc. The thing that makes me feel dumb is I have to step over it, its got a lit end and its draped over the plow. Even when I see it on the road I think its a piece of rope from the farmer up the road...lol. The bright side is the outlet on the house is old and its hasn't pulled the plug off the truck....yet.


----------



## ff1221

Well at least you find them again LOL


----------



## redclifford

Lake effect.....☺


----------



## Hysert

DeVries said:


> Another salt run this morning for part of the route. Number 20 for the season, wonder how the supply in Hamilton is holding out.


By the looks of it Hamilton has 4 large piles along the QEW, plus what's in the bay docks? All mine has been coming from thorald this yr!!

Was a ittle late to the party this mornng, was playing poker last night but at least I remembered to unplug the truck!!!


----------



## DeVries

Weird how E.C radar doesn't pick this up but NWS does.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Weird how E.C radar doesn't pick this up but NWS does.


We had a little light stuff fall all yesterday morning, same thing not a blip on the ec radar.


Hysert said:


> Was a ittle late to the party this mornng, was playing poker last night but at least I remembered to unplug the truck!!!


I remembered this morning, day one on clean recovery road.


----------



## Hysert

NWS is great for showing the light stuff!!! Always looking at EC/intellicast/NWS they all seem to provide different info


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Start using Radarscope and you'll probably never use any other radar again except for multi state/province views.


----------



## Hysert

Cool will check it out


----------



## Mr.Markus

John_DeereGreen said:


> Start using Radarscope and you'll probably never use any other radar again except for multi state/province views.


That is pretty cool.
Lots of good information, and easy to screen shot for record keeping.Thumbs Up


----------



## UpNorthMowing

Interlock, the surface that loves icing over every chance it gets


----------



## schrader

Squalls all day here by the bay, just never seems to end.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Happy new year, second guessing the decision to go to the fireworks. -18 this is not my idea of fun..


----------



## cet

Left yesterday morning for Florida with my mom. Great until the Peace Bridge. Snow from there to Erie and then for 50 miles south. Erie has a lot of snow. Not bad from there until I turned off 79 onto 19 and then snow covered and snowing all the way to Beckley. Mom's car is a 2006 Sienna with nice new summer tires, it was fun times but we're here in 2 days. Mom's a champ when it comes to traveling.


----------



## Triple L

In Niagara for new year's! Can't believe the amount of snow they have... I'm pretty sure that is out of the norm I'd say it's equal to kw in snow...


----------



## dingybigfoot

Bitterly cold out here. Happy New Year Gentlemen...and keep them diesels plugged in.


----------



## Mr.Markus

dingybigfoot said:


> Bitterly cold out here. Happy New Year Gentlemen...and keep them diesels plugged in.


But not too plugged in, there's a support meeting on the 9th at the lonestar


----------



## DeVries

Triple L said:


> In Niagara for new year's! Can't believe the amount of snow they have... I'm pretty sure that is out of the norm I'd say it's equal to kw in snow...


We've had our share no doubt.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Quebec is already steady hauling snow. I took some pictures of some of the cut banks.


----------



## SHAWZER

Temperature is just warming up enough to start punking up some of the built up frozen snow . Have to plan a scrape night if it ever quits snowing . Beer and hockey now .......


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Plowed the snow off of a field I have to cut, the soil underneath had no frost at all. That was nice to find! I figured a few inches at least.


----------



## ff1221

2 to 4 inches of hard pack on all the streets in town, sounds like the grader is coming in to start peeling in the morning. Good news is you'll be able to drive faster than 12km/hr due to potholes but it means 4 hrs of driveway cleaning and 100 phone calls.


----------



## SHAWZER

Have to laugh at a lot of people whining about small things about winter . I give them about 20 seconds then egg them on to really wind them up .......


----------



## Mr.Markus

R.G.PEEL said:


> Quebec is already steady hauling snow. I took some pictures of some of the cut banks.
> View attachment 176063


Peel for scale...


----------



## Hysert

The Salt shortage term was just said from my supplier! He says it won't be long?? Anyone else here anything...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Hysert said:


> The Salt shortage term was just said from my supplier! He says it won't be long?? Anyone else here anything...


How in the hell can there be a salt shortage after the last 2 winters?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> How in the hell can there be a salt shortage after the last 2 winters?


We went through almost twice what we normally do last winter.


----------



## greywynd

I’ve been in Alberta the last few days. Not a lot of snow, but had 5 days in a row where the temps never went above -30C. 

Funny how one never hears about, or sees signs for anti-idling vehicles out there.


----------



## Hysert

John_DeereGreen said:


> How in the hell can there be a salt shortage after the last 2 winters?


I tend to think the same, however like Mark we used as much last yr with only 4/5 pushes? But the temps were warm all winter 0/+1 daytime -5 etc at night with lots of dusting... we are at 8 pushes for Dec alone!


----------



## Hysert

Basically the supplier told me it get my alloment but not anymore??


----------



## JD Dave

Since Markus is buying nachos I’m thinking the Keg sounds pretty good for lunch next Wednesday.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> We went through almost twice what we normally do last winter.


We were about on par last year. Way more than normal saltings but it never got as cold. We're way way up on salt usage this year, but we're covering a lot more pavement. Pounds per acre used is about in line with normal.


----------



## greywynd

JD Dave said:


> Since Markus is buying nachos I'm thinking the Keg sounds pretty good for lunch next Wednesday.


I have to go to Guelph one day next week, wonder if I can time it for Wednesday....hmmmm.


----------



## DeVries

If your salt comes from Thorold I can see that they might be getting low, but from what I saw the other day Hamilton still has lots.


----------



## redclifford

Thorold was a **** show last Thursday-friday.....3.5-4hr wait for one load! Luckily our drivers have bunks n slept there the night before to be first in line Thumbs Up


----------



## ff1221

Sifto in Goderich was closed due to an accident of some nature, and their security company locked it's employees out so I'm not sure if that is affecting production. I know the giant pile of salt they had stored in Vanastra is gone.


----------



## Triple L

ff1221 said:


> Sifto in Goderich was closed due to an accident of some nature, and their security company locked it's employees out so I'm not sure if that is affecting production. I know the giant pile of salt they had stored in Vanastra is gone.


I heard they had a collapse that's been kept quiet...


----------



## Hysert

Notified one of my customers yesterday morning that there's water flowing up thru he pavement to the main parking lot!! Then all **** broke loose.. lol... got a call at 3 to come help figure out the plan with the plumber? I said let's build a dam with snow and ice to direct the flow to the catch basin and not in the employee parking area... they were all looking at me like I was on crack?? After a few passes and alittle pick axe we manage to divert it nicely, I'm assisting the plumber and excavator guy tmr!! Lost out on the dig tho but am bringing the skid down to pull six inch of ice up and back fill it nicely...


----------



## UpNorthMowing

20th anniversary of the ice storm :bday:


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> I heard they had a collapse that's been kept quiet...





Triple L said:


> I heard they had a collapse that's been kept quiet...


They had a collapse back in Sept that damaged some equipment and compass mineral stock prices...


----------



## Triple L

Anyone watch heavy rescue 401 lately? I swear that show should be on the comedy network! 

Was that collapse in the news? I couldn't find anything on it when it happened


----------



## Mr.Markus

https://seekingalpha.com/article/41...disruption-sending-dividend-yield-4_8-percent


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> We were about on par last year. Way more than normal saltings but it never got as cold. We're way way up on salt usage this year, but we're covering a lot more pavement. Pounds per acre used is about in line with normal.


Temperature fluctuations above and below freezing and a lot of rain that washed salt residue away caused our increased usage.


----------



## Hysert

Nearly 10cm at one end of town and a dusting at the other?? Push #10.... easy peasy well beside my loader guy running out fuel right infront of the gas station???? WTF/DA


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hysert said:


> Nearly 10cm at one end of town and a dusting at the other?? Push #10.... easy peasy well beside my loader guy running out fuel right infront of the gas station???? WTF/DA


That's as bad as repeatedly trying to extend your extension cord.


----------



## Hysert

Lol.


Correction 5cm, I much prefer using inches!!! 2inch!!!! Period!!!


----------



## DeVries

Does anyone know if this means on call for snow clearing? 

On-call pay - employers will not be required to pay wages for three hours for an on-call shift if the employee is on call to ensure the continued delivery of essential public services, regardless of who delivers those services and the employee was not required to work.
Just trying to figure out if we fall into this catagory, but as per normal the government doesn't spell it out very clearly.


----------



## doh

Last weekend I got to the Cabin, This Blow Boat has been parked here the last 3 years.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Does anyone know if this means on call for snow clearing?
> 
> On-call pay - employers will not be required to pay wages for three hours for an on-call shift if the employee is on call to ensure the continued delivery of essential public services, regardless of who delivers those services and the employee was not required to work.
> Just trying to figure out if we fall into this catagory, but as per normal the government doesn't spell it out very clearly.


Do you do any public work? Roads Municipal, county , hospitals, post offices, dumps, liquor stores...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Liquor stores...:laugh::laugh:


----------



## schrader

Another 10cm of LE last night, 21 plows this season snow just keeps coming.


----------



## UpNorthMowing

do you think she is still good to go eh ?

The other cord that i didn't take a picture of was mangled by the boss, he taped it up in three spots, he plugged a machine in, I come oot to check it, the cord is sizzling away :hammerhead:


----------



## greywynd

doh said:


> Last weekend I got to the Cabin, This Blow Boat has been parked here the last 3 years.
> 
> View attachment 176222


Guess it's okay or it would have sank after the first winter.

A lot of what causes damage when ice is concerned is the shape. If the ice doesn't have room to expand then something has to give.

Pool skimmers are a good example. Leave one full of water to freeze and guarantee it'll bust somewhere. Put a 'gizmo' (basically a pop bottle) to allow the ice somewhere to go instead of out, and it's fine.


----------



## Rider50

greywynd said:


> Guess it's okay or it would have sank after the first winter.
> 
> A lot of what causes damage when ice is concerned is the shape. If the ice doesn't have room to expand then something has to give.
> 
> Pool skimmers are a good example. Leave one full of water to freeze and guarantee it'll bust somewhere. Put a 'gizmo' (basically a pop bottle) to allow the ice somewhere to go instead of out, and it's fine.


Gizmo, that is a name I haven't heard in a while. They are worth their weight in gold if you can do it properly. (It isn't that hard to do.) After having to replace a skimmer in a in ground pool, the $10 to buy it is completely worth it.


----------



## ff1221

schrader said:


> Another 10cm of LE last night, 21 plows this season snow just keeps coming.


I'm beginning to feel like I'm living up there with you guys, we have averaged 10-15cm a day since Christmas. I think we are at around 20 times out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Does anyone know if this means on call for snow clearing?
> 
> On-call pay - employers will not be required to pay wages for three hours for an on-call shift if the employee is on call to ensure the continued delivery of essential public services, regardless of who delivers those services and the employee was not required to work.
> Just trying to figure out if we fall into this catagory, but as per normal the government doesn't spell it out very clearly.


I would go with yes until told differently.


----------



## DeVries

So after spending a bit of time on line we are considered on call (essential service) so no need to pay employees on call 3 hours a day.

Minimum wage got increased Jan 1st. I heard today 60,000 less jobs out there in the next year because of it and apparently some Tim Hortons are cutting benefits and paid breaks to cover the extra wage increase is going to bring.

Not sure what the benefit in raising the minimum wage does for anyone, there's still going to be a poverty line.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its a liberal government, they are skilled at spinning "increased tax revenue" to pay for they're wasteful spending and bribing you with your own money.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

DeVries said:


> So after spending a bit of time on line we are considered on call (essential service) so no need to pay employees on call 3 hours a day.
> 
> Minimum wage got increased Jan 1st. I heard today 60,000 less jobs out there in the next year because of it and apparently some Tim Hortons are cutting benefits and paid breaks to cover the extra wage increase is going to bring.
> 
> Not sure what the benefit in raising the minimum wage does for anyone, there's still going to be a poverty line.


Increasing minimum wage does nothing but increase taxable wages, increasing the income tax collected, and increase the prices of products and services, allowing more sales tax to be collected.

It's pretty easy to see who wins in this giant game of extortion.


----------



## Mr.Markus

More snow on the rural drives this morning than there is on the fields...


----------



## redclifford

First time I've ever seen this on the Weather Network:

'potentially life-threatening 'snow squalls ahead

In other news.... Cobourg Timmie's


----------



## Hysert

Was out with a buddy yesterday who's vary high up with our major train service??? He's in charge of the new out by the shwa which was suppose to open on Dec30th, the facility isn't ready yet so now the builder/construcion group is facing massive daily penalties ... all the contracts were in place for snow and ice and the contractor doesn't have to drop a blade.. something in the tune of 600k... now that would be easy winter!! I ask him if he's at least clearing stuff out for the construction group?? He said nope that's there problem!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

So I read the Cobourg timmies article on TWN. Seems a little slanted when you consider the source...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I wonder who got all that lake effect down by London? It was pumping all night. Unless the Exeter radar is frozen


----------



## DeVries

Strathroy and Mount brydges apparently got it.


----------



## dingybigfoot

https://www.blogto.com/city/2012/01/vintage_photographs_of_snow_in_toronto/


----------



## schrader

That looks like everyday here in Collingwood lately.


----------



## SHAWZER

Drinking beer and watching the gold medal game that I fell asleep before it started last night .......


----------



## Hysert

Lol... for some reason I only remember seeing the backs of my eye lids too


----------



## Mr.Markus

Lol no snow in the forcaste last night, my body hit its restart too, probably the first night in years I slept more than 4 hrs.


----------



## SHAWZER

First night in a Loooooooooooong time that is did not snow .


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> I wonder who got all that lake effect down by London? It was pumping all night. Unless the Exeter radar is frozen


We did, got the tail end of the squall line, this is the first morning in a week I didn't wake up to 15cm of snow.


----------



## DeVries

Daytime plowing sucks.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Who else saw that coming when they were calling for 1-3cm.?
Should not have stayed up to watch 1 more episode in my bingewatch of Shameless.


----------



## dingybigfoot

1 to 3 my #/_#@! Had me scrambling. Pounded salt!!!


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> Who else saw that coming when they were calling for 1-3cm.?
> Should not have stayed up to watch 1 more episode in my bingewatch of Shameless.


How much of the white stuff did you get ?


----------



## DeVries

I find this year the forecast changes every day at least twice, not sure why.
But I do NOT like this wet sloppy crap, much prefer light and fluffy snow to plow.


----------



## Triple L

We got a solid 15cm... Probably our biggest snow this year... Talk about terrible timing, doing everything for the 3rd time tonight


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> How much of the white stuff did you get ?


15 cm. Same as Chad. Commercials will get a 3rs run tonight.
My resis will get another check for drifting shoveling killed me


----------



## SHAWZER

That is a per night average for us , but I do like when it quits snowing before 5 am which does not happen often .


----------



## redclifford

Salt held off till about 6:58am n then all hell broke loose lol what a mess , first day back to work for a lot of people including all schools.... I'd take 15-25cms of fluff all day long over mashed tatters

Forecast definitely changes a few times per hour


----------



## schrader

Well Im glad we only got 5cm but we had 10cm of hard pack that all broke up made for one long plow. Weekend snow storm looks like crap, I think we are getting three winters worth of snow in one year.


----------



## Hysert

My residual held till nearly 7am spoty but decent... then the real storm hit....

Got my first call for the season, why is your employee driving in on the exit laneway??? Really ppl... 

This weekend forecast looks terrible no doubt!!!


----------



## DeVries

Ya not looking forward to the weekend, lots in the forecast for what its worth.

All our equipment is getting a nice hot bath tomorrow, been over a month since we've washed anything.


----------



## chachi1984

DeVries said:


> Ya not looking forward to the weekend, lots in the forecast for what its worth.
> 
> All our equipment is getting a nice hot bath tomorrow, been over a month since we've washed anything.


what have you seen for Hamilton/Burlington/Oakville area?
10-15cm Friday and 5 cm saturday


----------



## SHAWZER

No precipitation expected in the next 3 hours . Perfect , now time to do some scrapping .


----------



## redclifford

SHAWZER said:


> No precipitation expected in the next 3 hours . Perfect , now time to do some scrapping .


Usually means 10-30cms in the next 3hours


----------



## Jaynen

Ive herd 70cm for kw. Ive also herd yesterday an old lady swear at me for not taking down her christmas tree.


----------



## schrader

I'm hearing some crazy amounts for this storm I sure hope something changes because we can't handle that kind of snow.


----------



## edgeair

Anyone have any experienced crew members they aren’t using? Need a few guys for the remainder of the season. Will consider housing as part of the deal. Lots of work this year.


----------



## ff1221

We got about 20cm and then the town peeled the 8-10cm of hard pack off most streets. They went back at it this morning, peeled the rest then pushed the banks, phone hasn't stopped ringing and I've quit answering it!


----------



## SHAWZER

Your Terex Loader handling all that heavy crap ?


----------



## SHAWZER

Calling for no snow overnight , think I will bust open some banks to let all the rain go somewhere .


----------



## schrader

Our streets were so bad with broken up hard pack yesterday I lost count of how many stuck cars I saw.


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader said:


> Our streets were so bad with broken up hard pack yesterday I lost count of how many stuck cars I saw.


We need some pictures of ski country


----------



## Hysert

SHAWZER said:


> Calling for no snow overnight , think I will bust open some banks to let all the rain go somewhere .


The rain tmr is gonna make a mess for Sure!!

After this weekend's storm (IF it happens) we will need to relocate a few sites!! One site needs it already as the entire 30 acres of yard is jammed with steel coils and we basically have no more room for Snow now!! Tried to get them to let me this week but they said no, they will think twice on Monday once the main laneway for trucks will be down to a squeeze...


----------



## JD Dave

Lunch is at Canyon Creek beside Jack Astor’s where we normally meet. 1pm. Havnt made reservations so let
Me know who’s coming. Will probably be in the bar area.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I would like to make it and buy some nachos but it looks like some F rain for the afternoon up here.


----------



## JD Dave

I think I will take Chads request and move it to Thursday at 1pm for lunch. So today is cancelled. Hope that works better for everyone. 25 Carlson Canyon Creek


----------



## SHAWZER

Snow banks are like concrete now , even harder after all the rain . What happened to friday - saturday storm ....?


----------



## Hysert

It' gonna stay down here.... possibly 30cm now???? Yee fricking haaa


----------



## floriolandscape

SHAWZER said:


> Snow banks are like concrete now , even harder after all the rain . What happened to friday - saturday storm ....?


I think a shift east? Niagara is still on tap for 20-30cm. Anyone used the amateur meteorologists site americanwx.com? Easy enough to see what the models project each day.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> I think I will take Chads request and move it to Thursday at 1pm for lunch. So today is cancelled. Hope that works better for everyone. 25 Carlson Canyon Creek


Don't try to.blame it on Chad..nacho man...


----------



## Hysert

We had to shovel 9 balconies this Morning, 6 had 3+ feet 5 wide and 25 long.... SOB!!! Not to mention 4 have door access and 5 don't???? My Labour doesn't like ladders...lol


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> Your Terex Loader handling all that heavy crap ?


Yeah that thing is working great, buddy of mine comes and runs it and I've had it out the last couple of days scraping off hard pack, it's been a life saver this season for sure.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Timmies is on the hotseat.

https://globalnews.ca/news/3957928/...loyee-benefits/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Mr.Markus

Roofs are letting go nicely, and gravel drives are zamboni worthy. Doesn't look like I will make it this aft...


----------



## f150skidoo

Big downgrade in the snow amount, Tuesday they showed 30 cm today 1-3 cm


----------



## DeVries

Yep, 2-4 for us with a rainfall warning. 

I was looking forward to a big event like this, its been a while.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

_"In this case, you have workers who are saying, 'I was better off beforehand,' said Marco. "That's not how it should be. When a minimum wage goes up, you shouldn't be better off beforehand, you should be better off after."_

So they don't teach basic economics in Kannada either?


----------



## Hysert

Row row row your boat, everywheres a lake.... lol...

Checked weather tracker for December, we got 59.3 cm in December!!! Not sure we had that all last yr???


----------



## redclifford

In two weeks this year we have used the same amount of salt as last year combined. We've also dropped the blades more times then last year already.... wondering what the rest of the season has in store for us payup


----------



## Hysert

Love it too, my perpushes/salts are paying large... my per salts sites have covered all my salts costs for every customer so far...

4/5 pushes last yr....11 so far this yr...


----------



## DeVries

We are back up to 5-10 now. Why not eh? Keep us on the edge of our seats. 

We had 21 saltings and 10 pushes for December. Last year was 2 pushes and 9 saltings.


----------



## f150skidoo

I'm pretty sure that the weather people have no clue what that storm is going to do. every time you look at the forecast it keeps changing (several times a day).


----------



## Mr.Markus

So one of my oldest customers passed away, great guy grumbled about everything but we got along.
I read his self published autobiography,when I finished it he wanted it back.... book people are funny. He was quite the character and responsible for a lot of the heart drugs and medications that are now very commonplace. Had many a discussion about lawn chemicals...lol
*
HALL, Ronald Arthur* passed away peacefully January 1, 2018 surrounded by the love of his family. Beloved husband of 70 years of Iris Hall - the love of his life and he of hers, cherished father of Andrea (Mike) and Richard (Caroline), loving grandfather of Vanessa, Ryan, and Nate, and step grandfather of Kara (Simon) and Marc (Laura). Ron came to Canada from England in 1957 for the wide open spaces and a better future for his family. He was not disappointed. As a research pharmacologist involved in the early development of penicillin, beta blockers, and other medicines, his work had a big impact on the health of others. His primary concern was, however, always for the well being of his family. Even at age 96 he was still interested in modern advances in science and medicine, loved history, and was always ready for a good debate with anybody. We welcome family, friends, and neighbours to join us for a short celebration of his wonderful long life at the family home on Sunday, January 14, 2:00 to 4:00 pm. We wish to express our deepest gratitude to Dr. Gower, Dr. Lund, Shelley Lillie, and the staff at Hospice Wellington for their care and compassion. Donations in Ron's memory to Hospice Wellington would be appreciated by the family.


----------



## DeVries

I love having discussions with older customers, sometimes they can teach you a lot. We had a WW2 vet pass away recently, he was a fighter pilot and escaped a concentration camp, he was one of the ones that felt he needed to talk about it. In his words he said so that the younger generation would never forget what their generation went thru.


----------



## SHAWZER

Mixed some sand in with the salt , hope to hold it in place while this light rain maybe starts freezing .......


----------



## dingybigfoot

The rain is coming down in buckets right now.


----------



## Hysert

Strange story about my uncle that passed in June...

My mom has a old porcelain set of a row of houses from old Rotterdam on her ledge, the set is made to fit and align... At family events my uncle would switch them around or turn them slightly (just to piss her off) lol.... 3 days after he passed she was on the phone with me and she started to freak out?? Know one had been at her house and if you know any old country dutch ppl everthing is spotless and in order!!! I said Ma calm down what's up? My houses have moved Michael, John has been here!!! This still gives me goose bumps as I type this..... John was everyone's favorite and her favorite brother, Ma still has a vary hard time with him gone!! I wasnt a total believer in the idea of after life but this event has changed my mind thought.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

This is getting morbid now.My friend that passed a few years ago, I pulled into the diner just now, and this is his 92 dodge


----------



## SHAWZER

My friend passed 2 years ago , really strange to see his truck around town for awhile . Ground looks bare down there .


----------



## Hysert

Watching TWN... there all over the map!!! Covered everything except tornado warning!!! Lmao... but at least it (shes) easy on the eyes


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> My friend passed 2 years ago , really strange to see his truck around town for awhile . Ground looks bare down there .


Very little left after yesterday and last night. The salt pail on my truck was overflowing with water this morning but it must of drained off the tarp cause I don't think it was that much rain.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Plus temps and all rain here 
There is so much hype I have had people call and ask to presalt In the rain. So much for my little nap 
Should have put phone on dnd


----------



## SHAWZER

Just finished Salt and Sanding for the 3rd time today . Temps dropped like a huge rock .


----------



## redclifford

Felt like -38 last weekend, +13 this morning, suppose to feel like -22 tn/tomorrow morning


----------



## Mr.Markus

What a difference am hour makes...lol


----------



## DeVries

Something is ticking at my window lol

going to change over to snow soon by the looks of it. Not sure we are on;ly getting 5cms though by the look of the radar.


----------



## Mr.Markus

1+3 here, but I think they're lying


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

We have that already here in kitchener. Probably already at the 5cm. With 4 more hours of storm overtop of us. According to radar.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> 1+3 here, but I think they're lying
> View attachment 176544


Is that an extension cord in the ditch on the right?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is that an extension cord in the ditch on the right?


 Out of its natural habitat ..we never used to see them this far south!


----------



## schrader

On my five minute drive in to tow we went from rain to ice pellets to full on white outs. full plow and salt here.


----------



## cet

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is that an extension cord in the ditch on the right?


You were doing so well with your "eh", you seem to be slipping lately.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cet said:


> You were doing so well with your "eh", you seem to be slipping lately.


Please forgive me, eh???


----------



## cet

Mark Oomkes said:


> Please forgive me, eh???


Much better, eh


----------



## Hysert

We got a snowfall warning??? I guess for 5cm maybe 7 at best!!! Spot on Guys!!! Biggest storm threat this season was only a 5 hr push at best!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

It was a salt here, the picture I posted on the road yesterday was all we got...


----------



## Hysert

Was just in St Kitts they got much more!!!! Redclifford was busy.... 

Had to grab a water sensor for the 550... got the water in fuel message (first time in 4 yrs) drained it twice but wouldn't reset?? Won't be getting fuel from that place again!!!


----------



## Triple L

I've never had that problem since I've owned anything diesel powered... But use conditioner religiously so that may help... They say you should always fill up at the same depot and run the same fuel assuming your getting good stuff...


----------



## schrader




----------



## schrader

This is the mess I get to deal with, looks fun eh.


----------



## Hysert

Been using Howes for 20 yrs and never a problem either!! Must be the fuel I got??? 


Schrader, that's a mess no douht... better wear your life jacket


----------



## schrader

I hope its just a bad sensor because water in the fuel gets expensive real quick.


----------



## Hysert

Just checked the containers I drained into and I can't see any water?? Maybe just a sensor??? It didn't throw check engine either just a message in the dash...


----------



## DeVries

Two of my staff spend 6 hours yesterday pumping water out of a loading dock that had the sump pump quit. Now we get to remove the ice thats about 4" thick.

Thought about pumping it onto your site that's next door Mike but didnt think you would like that 

Ground level docks are a much better idea.


----------



## ff1221

Quick freeze yesterday morn, followed by 5cm, quick and easy cleanup this morning. Squalls keep floating off the lake, guess we are at the tail end of the streamers heading south down the lake


----------



## Hysert

DeVries said:


> Two of my staff spend 6 hours yesterday pumping water out of a loading dock that had the sump pump quit. Now we get to remove the ice thats about 4" thick.
> 
> Thought about pumping it onto your site that's next door Mike but didnt think you would like that
> 
> Ground level docks are a much better idea.


Share the wealth buddy.. np on my side


----------



## Mr.Markus

Water was a worry.I had a few bridges on drives I was wary of the last few days... Banks were soft and the truck was heavy with sand during the f rain.


----------



## greywynd

Driving 401 thru Toronto at 7am yesterday morning, radio said 12C, my truck said 9C, and saw two salt trucks (opposite directions) pouring the salt out during the rain. I can’t imagine it stuck around for long.


----------



## GMC Driver

Hysert said:


> We got a snowfall warning??? I guess for 5cm maybe 7 at best!!! Spot on Guys!!! Biggest storm threat this season was only a 5 hr push at best!!


I like how the snowfall warning went up at 11:30 pm. I'm guessing the guessers realized that it was gonna snow more than they had forecasted, so they better cover their tracks. Don't worry Mike, I'm sure we'll get a nice Nor' Easter that will sock you guys and around to Oakville yet. Probably arouns mid-March.

Ended up with a bit more than 5 here at the shop, but the routes were all over the place. The further east, the more you got. With the wind it was hard to tell exact accumulations, but East of 406 got a healthy 15, probably closer to 20cm.

That's 6" to 8" for you Mark, eh! They forecasted 2-4".


----------



## f150skidoo

pulled this from the WNY weather thread but it looks like we dodged the bullet on the north side of lake Ontario. BrockPort NY got 14" of snow and is only 125km from Toronto as the crow flys.


----------



## redclifford

I'd say a good foot, like Dave said hard to tell with all the blowing etc. Some places had 4.5'-5' drifts. Sites that don't get salt were a lil shlippery underneath

Thank goodness it was Saturday....nice to see the sun come out too


----------



## SHAWZER

Glad I did not have to fire up loaders , which are plugged in . Think this is the coldest morning this winter with no wind .


----------



## schrader

Nice two inches here to cold to start up the tractor just run with the truck


----------



## ff1221

Just over an inch here, my buddy has been out in the loader since 5:30, I haven't made it to town yet, lightest snowfall we have seen in a month.


----------



## redclifford

hate the sound of a cold loader starting up - nails on chalk board

Took a longgg time for them to warm up this morning


----------



## SHAWZER

He may have to run the loader like he stole it to keep the temp up .


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> He may have to run the loader like he stole it to keep the temp up .


That's generally how he goes about it!:laugh:


----------



## ff1221

Anybody out there happen to have any truckside parts for an old 8' Fisher Minute Mount. Looking to mount it to my buddies 96 Dodge but I only have the plow side.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> Anybody out there happen to have any truckside parts for an old 8' Fisher Minute Mount. Looking to mount it to my buddies 96 Dodge but I only have the plow side.


If you said o6 Chevy I was gonna freak out..lol


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> If you said o6 Chevy I was gonna freak out..lol


That's far to new for an old farmer lol


----------



## GMC Driver

Ice coverage is on the rise again:

https://www.glerl.noaa.gov/res/glcfs/anim.php?lake=e&param=icecon&type=n


----------



## ff1221

GMC Driver said:


> Ice coverage is on the rise again:
> 
> https://www.glerl.noaa.gov/res/glcfs/anim.php?lake=e&param=icecon&type=n


Very little of Lake Huron is frozen, the xperts are saying we will max out at about 30% this year, that means endless lake effect snow.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The source sells a black toque with a Bluetooth head set in it. It’s $15 and it’s actually decent. Someone gave me one.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Kingston got 25-30cms 
Lots of hauling 

I’m getting tired.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ff1221 said:


> Anybody out there happen to have any truckside parts for an old 8' Fisher Minute Mount. Looking to mount it to my buddies 96 Dodge but I only have the plow side.


I think I have the dodge frame mount 
And wires for an ez v. I'll check


----------



## Triple L

Dean!!!! Your alive??? Haha


----------



## DeVries

Looks like you got more on the way too


----------



## schrader

The radar is ling again, nothing showing but its been snowing all moring here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

schrader said:


> The radar is ling again, nothing showing but its been snowing all moring here.


Yours does that too, eh?


----------



## JD Dave

Looks like Horst decided to go with a Valley Blades Live Edge for their new wing plows. Was thinking it was going to be something more exciting.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave said:


> Looks like Horst decided to go with a Valley Blades Live Edge for their new wing plows. Was thinking it was going to be something more exciting.


That isn't their design?

I may or may not be getting a prototype on my Bota today.


----------



## JD Dave

Mark Oomkes said:


> That isn't their design?
> 
> I may or may not be getting a prototype on my Bota today.


I don't know for sure. To be honest I'd rather have the Valley Blades design as it's proven.


----------



## JD Dave

Valley Blades is about 30 min from where they build the Horst plows so I was kind of guessing.


----------



## Landcare - Mont

rain Friday +12C, quick changeover through a little freezing rain to 36 cms here Friday night into Saturday, -18C high on Sunday


----------



## Triple L

Carillon is going under bankruptcy protection in the UK.... Wonder how this will play out


----------



## rick W

Triple L said:


> Carillon is going under bankruptcy protection in the UK.... Wonder how this will play out


saw that... what all do they have the contracts for? 401 all or parts adn what else? See their trucks but dont know much about their service

YIKES...just looked at website. Says they do snow on 40 000 km of Canadian roads...thats a fat ##!

http://www.carillion.ca/capabilities/support-services/roads-maintenance.aspx#.Wl1Nh66nGUk


----------



## Mr.Markus

I know they do hwy 6 n of Guelph.
Jeez hope I can get out in the morning...


----------



## leolkfrm

meanwhile in canada!


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I think I have the dodge frame mount
> And wires for an ez v. I'll check


Great, let me know Dean.


----------



## Hysert

Triple L said:


> Carillon is going under bankruptcy protection in the UK.... Wonder how this will play out


Ironically this is Miller's Year for renewal????


----------



## Hysert

We got a good 5-10cm in spots!! Fluffy powder! 

Off this afternoon to pull a collapsed cistern out and re dig for a new one....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert said:


> Ironically this is Miller's Year for renewal????


We have had Steed and Evans in between, we got about 10 cm as well, still picking up good clients in January, what a beautiful sunny afternoon.


----------



## SHAWZER

Weather looks calm for awhile , time to fix some extension cords ............


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Weather looks calm for awhile , time to fix some extension cords ............


Et Tu Shawzer...Et Tu!


----------



## SHAWZER

Nothing in the forecast and still wide awake at the same time . Maybe meds would do something ..........


----------



## schrader

We had about an inch of fluff here, just enough to be a pita


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just a little salt run to make sure everything is hunky dorry here.
Maybe get a nap in today in the sunshine on the couch.


----------



## redclifford

Is there a good place to buy new cutting edges for HLA, including the wing edges.... looking at replacing them on our 3 blades before we sell them


----------



## Triple L

redclifford said:


> Is there a good place to buy new cutting edges for HLA, including the wing edges.... looking at replacing them on our 3 blades before we sell them


I have a nearly brand new 9-15 machinability that will be for sale as well


----------



## redclifford

Triple L said:


> I have a nearly brand new 9-15 machinability that will be for sale as well


 Did you end up selling your cat loader it was on?


----------



## Triple L

redclifford said:


> Did you end up selling your cat loader it was on?


No I got sick of the tire kickers, people offering less than cat was gonna give me on trade... It's out working every night still


----------



## Hysert

Forecast is clear for the next 4 days?? I got a **** ton of PVR to watch... gold, 401, Lucifer, blindspot... and some forty creek!!!


----------



## DeVries

Forty is good but this is my new favourite http://dillons.ca/what-we-make

Their Gin is great as well.


----------



## Hysert

Nice!! My new favorite is apple crown!! Man it's like apple juice


----------



## Rider50

http://qctimes.com/business/staying...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=LEEDCC

I thought my buddies 1500 acres in Cayuga was a lot of property to harvest.


----------



## SHAWZER

Extension cords fixed , machines greased , Beer and Pizza time now .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Went to the Aberfoyle Mill for dinner the other night and ordered a Beaus lugtread beer. Best one I've had in a while...


----------



## SHAWZER

Only 1 ??


----------



## Mr.Markus

Only one...!


----------



## SHAWZER

Freezing drizzle and Ice pellets for this afternoon and overnight .


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha , I should of waited 30 minutes , calling for scattered flurries now ......


----------



## schrader

Forecast is all over the place, dont think it is going to get as warm as they thought, Monday looks messy.


----------



## Mr.Markus

That tow truck accident video on TWN is crazy...


----------



## Hysert

^ no kidding!!! Bet he needed some toilet paper after that!!! Lucky another car wasn't coming either!!



SHAWZER said:


> Extension cords fixed , machines greased , Beer and Pizza time now .


That's my plan tmr!!! Pulling the salter too, scrape the dump bed and a good PM, gonna spoil the truck with a nice bath lol!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

This is usually the time of year we get a big storm and I inevitably get a call to plow a driveway I've never seen and this is usually what happens to me...


----------



## Hysert

Lol..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

had a little action over the last few days.
plowing the parking lot where a few trucks were parked over night and 
all of a sudden black.

https://globalnews.ca/news/3973143/...es-mysterious-sludge-in-kingston-parking-lot/

https://globalnews.ca/news/3976519/...powder-is-material-used-in-rubber-production/


----------



## Mr.Markus

The farmers around here call that “ A happening!” 

You had a happening...congrats.


----------



## Triple L

https://tvo.org/article/current-aff...-ontario-needs-a-new-approach-to-snow-removal


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> had a little action over the last few days.
> plowing the parking lot where a few trucks were parked over night and
> all of a sudden black.
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/3973143/...es-mysterious-sludge-in-kingston-parking-lot/
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/3976519/...powder-is-material-used-in-rubber-production/


The stories my dad can tell you about carbon black.... 30 years of working with that crap Lol


----------



## Hysert

Triple L said:


> https://tvo.org/article/current-aff...-ontario-needs-a-new-approach-to-snow-removal


Luv the last paragraph!


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN has next sunday looking like winter again .....


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> TWN has next sunday looking like winter again .....


I am not excited about another Monday F rain event...


----------



## Hysert

They got us at +2/3 and rain??? However I hav a feeling the rain will pull the frost out this time???


----------



## schrader

Sounds better than 12 hours of freezing rain


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> The stories my dad can tell you about carbon black.... 30 years of working with that crap Lol


What is the best to clean it off machines ?


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader said:


> Sounds better than 12 hours of freezing rain


Would be nice if temps stay warm enough for just rain . Another be awake night while most people sleep .


----------



## Mr.Markus

I agree, TWN has it raining for 24 hrs at 0 starting tonight at 9. That’s going to be a crappy day.
All of our f rain events have been ground temperature this year, nothing sticking to the trees or buildings, it’s a PITA cause that’s when everyone falls. They don’t know it’s freezing rain.


----------



## SHAWZER

Spring broke in my shop overhead door ( less than a year old ) so my truck will be outside . I live at higher altitude so it will be my guide when - if freezing rain hits .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Already getting a light drizzle here to slick up the trex on my deck, guess I’m going to check the unilock at the seniors residents...


----------



## UpNorthMowing

interlock, a lawyers best friend.


----------



## UpNorthMowing

Flurries here.


----------



## DeVries

Where's here


----------



## Hysert

Up north???


----------



## cet

DeVries said:


> Where's here


East of there.


----------



## redclifford

Suppose to be +2 here tonight


----------



## Hysert

Anything that doesn't get full sun all day like along buildings in the shade had vary spoty black ice.... didn' even see it till I was on the brake pedal and felt it...


----------



## Mr.Markus

You can hear the difference if you turn down the radio and open the window. the splashing off the tires goes silent and your pants turn brown
Its a full salt and sand here.


----------



## SHAWZER

Pre-salt here . Feeding wood stove and watching some taped shows while looking at Kijiji and Plowsite .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Rocket scientist #23 who works for me broke his thumb. Couldn’t have been at work cause it’s up his asphalt most of the time protected 


I don’t understand how people get so much salt inside the truck. 

I might do walkways myself next year. 

Spend my summer building the ultimate sidewalk machine.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I get a more salt in the truck now that I m older. I hug the pail more, it seems heavier...like my burdens.


----------



## schrader

Dean it sounds like your winter is going as well as mine. Sitting right on the freezing mark here, so far its melting.


----------



## schrader

Ad ID 1328371821 If anyone is looking for a good deal on an Epoke sidewalk salter I am selling mine. Its used once, the guys said they would use it all the time but it just sits in the shop,so I can use the money for something else.


----------



## Hysert

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I don't understand how people get so much salt inside the truck.


Isn' it amazing!!???? Even have to teach them how to tap there boots together then swivel your @$$ on the seat and leave the snow outside!!!! It' so freaken painfull....


----------



## Hysert

These 4 days of boardum got me tearing the bathroom out mama wants a new tub just bc ours is 30yrs old and functions/looks fine???? BOD!!!


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

Make a mandatory clean out day every two weeks. End of shift and out comes the shop vac.

Salt just clings to you, especially if you don' make sure your not salting into the wind.

I hate being wet so I always remember to dust myself off. Same with the boots.


----------



## DeVries

I like the disclaimer NWS has on their website. Things must be dire straights with our neighbours to the south to have everything government shut down.

https://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=BUF&product=NCR&overlay=11101111&loop=yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> I like the disclaimer NWS has on their website. Things must be dire straights with our neighbours to the south to have everything government shut down.
> 
> https://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=BUF&product=NCR&overlay=11101111&loop=yes


The government shut down???

I missed it...


----------



## redclifford

January thunderstorm!..house is shaking from thunder.. looks like it's daylight out with all the lightening


----------



## Mark Oomkes

redclifford said:


> January thunderstorm!..house is shaking from thunder.. looks like it's daylight out with all the lightening


You sure it wasn't just a meteor, eh?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Good money maker this morning full salt sand and even about 10 flag downs...


----------



## Triple L

I guess your like me and all the cool guys who only use 1 latch on the fold down sides of an eloquip body lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Dammit, I thought I was unique.lol
Some laziness makes you more productive...


----------



## SHAWZER

Late afternoon saltings drive me to drink ......Cheers


----------



## dingybigfoot




----------



## Hysert

That was a nice temperature drop everything iced up real quick for a little salt run


----------



## Mr.Markus

Double shifted profitable day... Time for a nap.


----------



## greywynd

Dean has rocket scientists. I got stuck working with the crayola crew this week.


----------



## ff1221

We went from rain right into wet snow, TWN said 1-4cm and we came out with 10-15cm, they nailed it on the head again!


----------



## Triple L

greywynd said:


> Dean has rocket scientists. I got stuck working with the crayola crew this week.


I wonder if they can fix the rocket appliances...
#rickyism lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

I had...Deans crew is de evolving, losing opposable thumbs.


----------



## SHAWZER

2 - 3 inches of fluff here . Basically just drive around . Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nice to have the eavestrough go under the sidewalk and flood downhill across the whole lot.


----------



## SHAWZER

Plaza I plow has roof drains which drain onto the worst places. What can you do but daily site checks , salt and sand and pictures .......


----------



## Mr.Markus

On the rain days I dump a pail of salt on each drain, during the day people are parked over it so you can’t even access it to do a drive through spread. If you look in the lights on the back there is another one there too.


----------



## SHAWZER

I guess no re-freezing for a few days .......


----------



## DeVries

winters over


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha Ha , I would not bet on that , up here anyways .


----------



## schrader

The weather guessers are saying cold February so you know what that means for us LE guys. It has been a nice break to recover from December.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> winters over


You stole Defcon's line...

PS Eh


----------



## Mark Oomkes

PPS Ryan Maue disagrees:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956754665722462209


----------



## Mr.Markus

This is probably the last of it cause I ordered another load of salt to fill the shed. Helps me sleep a good solid 3 hrs now.


----------



## DeVries

I've heard rumors of a shortage around here so I ordered too, salt just showed up in the yard so lifes good.

I've seen the long range, a cold February is fine, we have more hours of sunlight each day, and a bit of snow would be good to keep us honest too.

Just need to kick this head cold that's been hanging around for a week now.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I thought you said 
I just need to 
kick a few heads cold


paid for the new truck end of dec but took delivery now. Old truck didn’t get released till new one came in as there was a loan to pay out.
Sounds difficult and was getting annoyed till I did the depreciation math. Epic win for team axe the tax


----------



## SHAWZER

This is the first morning since late November I did not drive into town to check lots . Starting to like January thaws ....


----------



## S-205

We haven't done much here for a week and a half either. Definitely been a welcomed break. Supposed to get half an inch tomorrow so we will see what plays out.


----------



## Hysert

Break is over!!! Back to work??? First time i loaded the big hopper in 2 weeks!! They got us on tap for 5cm possibly more??? Did do a few small salts with the pick up, even layed a bit of a escarpment access road last night as half way up was a rink! And temp was plus 3 so I know the townies were sleeping!!! Call it my good deed for 2018


----------



## DeVries

I had the same thing, had to salt, every lot had something that needed salt. Town and Region were both sleeping at the wheel, guess the night watch guys were to busy watching the skills competition.


----------



## Triple L

And the forecast went for 1 possibly 2 cm to special weather statement and 5-10... I can hear Jon from Kitchener LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> And the forecast went for 1 possibly 2 cm to special weather statement and 5-10... I can hear Jon from Kitchener LOL


https://www.plowsite.com/threads/non-se-michigan-weather-thread.161771/page-179#post-2257582


----------



## DeVries

Goes to show a 5 day forecast isn't worth looking at. 12 hour maybe. Looks like weather guessers are the same doesn't matter what country you're in.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Goes to show a 5 day forecast isn't worth looking at. 12 hour maybe. Looks like weather guessers are the same doesn't matter what country you're in.


As of 0200 they were still guessing at less than an inch. At 0300 that band had an inch.

I swear these idiots are incapable of even looking out a window.


----------



## SHAWZER

One of the odd days the snow is missing us here . Have fun guys to the south , I am sure we will get more soon......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

my forecast went from 1-3 over night to
1-3 evening, 5cm over night and 1-3 morning.

I guess its better then an unforcasted 10cm surprise 2am window shocker.


----------



## Mr.Markus

We're already at 12cm here, it just kept up this afternoon, TWN is calling for another cm overnight but the radio is saying another 10-15.
I say back to work at 2am....


----------



## Hysert

Started here around noon... wasn' bad up till 5, but it' adding up quick now... they got us at 20? Bed time!


----------



## ff1221

I hate those storms, keep looking at the radar thinking it's going to stop soon and just keep getting hammered, for once it's missing us. Good luck down there fellas, lake effect machine is winding up here.


----------



## DeVries

Close to 20cms in some locations out of that one.


----------



## redclifford

Hard to tell with the blowing snow but I'd say atleast 20cms and definitely more in certain areas. Perfect timing too.... stopped snowing around 6:15-6:30am, just in time for all the best drivers to be on the road Thumbs Up


----------



## SHAWZER

1 " here . Cold temps so your snow would be fluffy . Salt a little slower working today .


----------



## ff1221

Yes it was particularly fresh this morning!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its been awhile, bit I remember this feeling of watching the moon set in the west and yet there it is in the east...lol


----------



## Hysert

Good thing I left the blade on this morning!!! Out of no where a bunch of deer run out? No chance to stop!!! Smoked one, first ever!! probably doing 50kms! Truck would have been a mess!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

It’s funny how active the wildlife gets with cold temperartures and moonlight.
One of the dogs wanted out before I left at 3, he just sat in the middle of the yard and scanned, I went and warmed up the truck, made coffee. He still wasn’t back so I called him in.
Get home this morning and there’s 2 dead rabbits in the yard...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hysert said:


> Good thing I left the blade on this morning!!! Out of no where a bunch of deer run out? No chance to stop!!! Smoked one, first ever!! probably doing 50kms! Truck would have been a mess!!


You sure they didn't come oof the side of the road? The woods or field? eh? lol

I got one back in December...was watching the first one make it across in front of me and didn't even see #2 in time...hit the brakes, slowed down to aboot 50 and she hit the plow and slid aboot 200 yds.


----------



## Hysert

Mark Oomkes said:


> You sure they didn't come oof the side of the road? The woods or field? eh? lol
> 
> I got one back in December...was watching the first one make it across in front of me and didn't even see #2 in time...hit the brakes, slowed down to aboot 50 and she hit the plow and slid aboot 200 yds.


Lol... no these were magical? Possibly Santa's???

I feel bad but the V3 not only throws snow high but deer too, Go figure


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hysert said:


> Lol... no these were magical? Possibly Santa's???
> 
> I feel bad but the V3 not only throws snow high but deer too, Go figure


LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

Can’t rely on my google mini to give me the proper temps in Erin..
It tries to tell me what the temps of urine mean...
Should’ve got the full size...


----------



## schrader

Sounds just like Siri


----------



## dingybigfoot

That landscaper serial killer was a nut job.


----------



## SHAWZER

Light snow done for now . Would have a sick feeling in your gut if he worked on or near your property .


----------



## Mr.Markus

My wife thinks he took my idea...


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> My wife thinks he took my idea...


What working alone so no one has any idea what your doing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yeah Ok...we'll go with that.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm having bad luck with block heater timers this year, both the back hoe and the salt loader Kubota have gone through the cheap CDN tire ones. Has anybody used the Power Badger? Or is there something better...


----------



## dingybigfoot

Mr.Markus said:


> My wife thinks he took my idea...


----------



## DeVries

I was thinking that there sounds to be a few properties that will get de-landscaped looking for evidence. 
Crazy to get that call, hey we need to excavate your entire yard we think you might have human remain buried back there. 
Some sick people out there.


----------



## SHAWZER

Temperature above 0 all night , slowly dropping now . Most of this LE is melting with a little pre salt .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Put in 8hours just touching up lots, opening weekend properties and cleaning up after the tenants,
There is a lot of interesting junk in the fence lines of the farm...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> There is a lot of interesting junk in the fence lines of the farm...


Any extension cords??? Eh?


----------



## DeVries

What is that, an old expanding blade? Looks like it by the top of it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> What is that, an old expanding blade? Looks like it by the top of it.


It an old side wing blade, possibly frink. Bad picture ,very heavy built. The frame behind it is what I can't figure out. It's gonna make a good welding table.


----------



## schrader

Temps dropped like a rock here this morning along with a whiteout and quick dumping of snow


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## DeVries

Didn't one of them critters die just last fall?


----------



## SHAWZER

Everyone around Wiarton Willie will be juiced up by 8 am ....... :laugh:


----------



## schrader

Nice little streamer sitting just over us, seems like groundhog day over and over.


----------



## Hysert

More salt thank you!!

Could of bought a live box but instead 
Booked a trip to Disney OMFG payup
Phat stacks yo!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Lol, I had a load delivered this morning as well. Wife is going to Reykjavik with limited cash on Sunday....


----------



## SHAWZER

Very frustrating when 3 different radars show clear but snowing an inch per hour for 6 hours . Stopped at the BEER store , that should help .......


----------



## Hysert

Same here all morning??? Just a small wink of precipitation on NWS


We are on tap for a pounding over the next 4 days...


----------



## Hysert

Good deal as I'm sure it' been well taken care of!!!! Those mud flaps look familiar.....

2001 GMC 3500 Salt Truck,
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-truck...aign=socialbuttonsVIP&utm_content=app_android


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nice to see MTO in town on a Sat morning, its been flurrying here all day but only accumulating on untreated surfaces.
I detect a little bit of Feb crazy in Shawzers posts lately...


----------



## DeVries

I thought we were in a polar vortex, but we have plus 2 tomorrow. 

I'd rather have it minus 10 with 10cms thank you.


----------



## SHAWZER

Can not drink all day unless you start in the morning ........


----------



## chachi1984

DeVries said:


> I thought we were in a polar vortex, but we have plus 2 tomorrow.
> 
> I'd rather have it minus 10 with 10cms thank you.


Ya big down grade


----------



## dingybigfoot

I'm cool with the downgrade.


----------



## chachi1984

dingybigfoot said:


> I'm cool with the downgrade.


Same rather do a quick scrape and salt. 
But the extreme cold Sunday night sucks


----------



## dingybigfoot

And the disgruntled plow guys missing the Super Bowl.


----------



## Triple L

I'm more curious of what Tuesday night is gonna bring, weather network is blowing it up biggest storm of the year, weather can and CTV News doesn't even mention it...


----------



## Mr.Markus

2 models, one way south the other right on top of us. Since I'm bacheloring it this week I bet it's the latter... FML


----------



## Hysert

O/+1 at the moment... the wind last night kept everything clean... just salted priorities, with the warm temp surprsed the snow is so fine?? 

We are already downgraded for tues/weds.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

10-15 in Erin so far still coming down #firstdayoffreedom


----------



## dingybigfoot

About a cm down on treated sites. Salting the less picky, scraping and salting the picky accounts.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

15cm here


----------



## ff1221

The Weather Network should stop using the Metric System, they said 10-15cm, they got the 10-15 Right just wrong measuring system


----------



## chachi1984

Snowing just enough to screw things up lol


----------



## SHAWZER

Snow has ended up here if I can believe the RADAR ......


----------



## chachi1984

SHAWZER said:


> Snow has ended up here if I can believe the RADAR ......


Snowing since 7pm here and stilll


----------



## SHAWZER

Has been snowing all last night and most of today until now.


----------



## DeVries

Its been going here for about 24 hours too, melted off today but now a and is coming thru. Not enough to plow but just enough to burn thru a lot of salt.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Its been going here for about 24 hours too, melted off today but now a and is coming thru. Not enough to plow but just enough to burn thru a lot of salt.


Salt hog, eh?


----------



## wishfull

About 16" in my area of Alberta past few days. First since end of Nov. Could have been 8 / 2" snows and would have made better money. Oh well our seasonals are happier now and won't frown so much when they write the cheque.


----------



## redclifford

+3 n wet snow/rain yesterday morning....-19 with wind-chill this morning. Full push n heavy on the salt

It was fun trying to get door locks on the machines unfrozen


----------



## Hysert

Full push for me too....

Labour snapped this shot of our local lowballer dingbat, can anyone find the clue???


----------



## DeVries

Wonder if that would fly at a roadside inspection.


----------



## Triple L

Is his license plate a picture of the license plate? Lol

His Salter probably puts him on JD Dave's scale of salting too! Big time buddy! Like yesterday met a guy at the pumps, "my goodness the boss gave us soo much crap we went through $1000 salt in January" I just smiled, he then said the boss never gets out of his office chair then I needed the truck to hold me up from falling over laughing, ok bud haha


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert said:


> Full push for me too....
> 
> Labour snapped this shot of our local lowballer dingbat, can anyone find the clue???


I was gonna say it's cause he's driving a Ford...Your guy is kinda close for the brake check.


----------



## ff1221

At least that plate is easily transferable from vehicle to vehicle, anywhere you can hang a picture frame


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus said:


> I was gonna say it's cause he's driving a Ford...Your guy is kinda close for the brake check.


This was after his shift in his own car!


----------



## DeVries

Gotta love it when a guy has a brand new truck and dumps bulk salt in the back and then hand shovels it into a tailgate salter.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Triple L said:


> Is his license plate a picture of the license plate? Lol
> 
> His Salter probably puts him on JD Dave's scale of salting too! Big time buddy! Like yesterday met a guy at the pumps, "my goodness the boss gave us soo much crap we went through $1000 salt in January" I just smiled, he then said the boss never gets out of his office chair then I needed the truck to hold me up from falling over laughing, ok bud haha


License plate didn't look right but I couldn't figure out exactly what the issue was. First thing I noticed was what DiVries said about salt all over the bumper from loading a tailgate with bulk.

$1000 in salt in a month...what are they salting a few sidewalks and driveways?


----------



## Triple L

John_DeereGreen said:


> License plate didn't look right but I couldn't figure out exactly what the issue was. First thing I noticed was what DiVries said about salt all over the bumper from loading a tailgate with bulk.
> 
> $1000 in salt in a month...what are they salting a few sidewalks and driveways?


That's what I was getting at, boss just sits in his office while workers are out doing the work and they're only putting down $1000 in salt a month??? Something doesn't add up...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I hope to hit $1000 in salt this year.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I spend that on extension cords...
Im Big Time...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's pretty funny, eh.


----------



## Hysert

DeVries said:


> Gotta love it when a guy has a brand new truck and dumps bulk salt in the back and then hand shovels it into a tailgate salter.


Well at least he finally figured out bulk is cheaper then bags!!!


----------



## Hysert

1/2 dusting This morning... a lot of lots not touched!!! I think some are feeling the lowballers pain this winter??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hysert said:


> 1/2 dusting This morning... a lot of lots not touched!!! I think some are feeling the lowballers pain this winter??


I saw some lots getting 1/4" being plowed this morning. Others were plowing a 1/2" on drives and lots. Accumulation was very spotty though. 1/2" to 2".


----------



## Mr.Markus

Probably a 1/4” here as well, I have one lot that I plowed this morning, the rest salted. County pushed back their banks and filled in the apron. With cars parked on either side and me not wanting to put a pile in the apron it meant Taking it across the whole lot. Added a little detail work and made everything perfect. But yeah, you feel stupid when you see the other jockeys wondering WTH you’re doing.


----------



## DeVries

I'm on a regional road and it was white this morning, almost never is. In fact the running joke here is they drop the blade in front of my house to wake me up. 
Maybe everyone just needed a good nights sleep.


----------



## SHAWZER

Dusting here by 5 am , then snowed steady for 5 hours . 10 - 12 cm and RADAR showed clear the whole time .....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Suns out, the city guys are out cruising...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Dusting here by 5 am , then snowed steady for 5 hours . 10 - 12 cm and RADAR showed clear the whole time .....


I was told I needed a better radar app when I said the same thing.


----------



## chachi1984

DeVries said:


> Gotta love it when a guy has a brand new truck and dumps bulk salt in the back and then hand shovels it into a tailgate salter.


Guy buys a brand new truck and cheapest out on a tailgate spreader 
Could have hit a decent used in bed ,by the time he bought the tailgate the price of bags of time to shovel bulk salt.


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus said:


> Suns out, the city guys are out cruising...
> View attachment 177580


Funny...

We have a guy in town that drives his 16 or 17 911 yr round:hammerhead: I know there good in the snow but man....


----------



## Triple L

Hysert said:


> Funny...
> 
> We have a guy in town that drives his 16 or 17 911 yr round:hammerhead: I know there good in the snow but man....


probably your typical baller on a budget... just leases it and doesn't care... get a new one in 2 years lol


----------



## dingybigfoot

chachi1984 said:


> Guy buys a brand new truck and cheapest out on a tailgate spreader
> Could have hit a decent used in bed ,by the time he bought the tailgate the price of bags of time to shovel bulk salt.


If I can afford a brand new truck, I can afford a V box or an Insert.


----------



## schrader

Called for 2-4cm here today, think they meant 2-4cm an hour snowed like crazy all afternoon ended up with 12cm.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Meteorologists continue to drop the ball.


----------



## chachi1984

dingybigfoot said:


> Meteorologists continue to drop the ball.


I don't get why TWN APP and webpage say 2 different things
they can even get both their own right , I've seen this more than once


----------



## DeVries

Storm size isn't what I expected to see on radar. I expected to see something larger than what radar is showing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just finishing a heavy salt, this timing is going to suck. Commuters are driving like idiots...gonna have some breakfast.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Shovelers are the weak link.


----------



## ff1221

About a cm here, saw our local lowballer cleaning driveways. I'm thinking the "by the time" clients are going to be feeling it hard at the end of the season!


----------



## Mr.Markus

dingybigfoot said:


> Shovelers are the weak link.


Missing link...?


----------



## SHAWZER

I have a good laugh watching the news at noon when Toronto gets a little snow . Feet up , fire on , drinking a beer .......


----------



## dingybigfoot

Mr.Markus said:


> Missing link...?


Yeah...missing.


----------



## schrader

Story of my life, tough to find any labour this year.


----------



## SHAWZER

You getting the burst of snow that just left here ?


----------



## schrader

Yup glad I wasted the afternoon cleaning up, looks like a full push tonight.


----------



## Hysert

20++ I really don't know?? Was good playing with traffic!!
Wad on my last clean up 85% of the lot was black, afternoon shift all park in the row with snow :hammerhead: F me!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

My last rural drive of the day, weekend property ,plow goes down and won’t come back up. Just getting dark, Only moves right wing. Solenoid clicks. No problem, I carry an extra. Check connections and fuses just to make sure, all seem good.swap in new solenoid...nope. Maybe it’s the controller, I carry an extra of that too...nope.
WTH !!! It’s dark, I’m covered in grease and oil, just gonna drop it in the drive and get the other truck. Drag it to their house by the garage.
No power to hitch, I’ll muscle it, oops forgot to leave it in float, flick the switch down a funny groan and the weight comes off the front end, up she goes. WTH.1 and a half hours, good thing it’s wing night at the diner, gotta buy the neighbour some wine for letting the dogs out. My wife bought me some Beaus Dunkel for when she’s gone, 600 ml think i have one tonight and go to bed.


----------



## Hysert

Even after 6hrs, night shift managed all but half a car in the clear 1.5 acre Lot!!!


----------



## ff1221

schrader said:


> Story of my life, tough to find any labour this year.


Basically gave up trying to find labourers here. Nuclear plant doing a retube, everyone joins labourers union and goes up there for $25/hr to start, nobody left to work and those that are left think they should get $25 to start


----------



## dingybigfoot

**** show yesterday! Everything looked pretty by 5 this morning. Looks like another **** show for tomorrow.


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN has been saying No precipitation for the next 3 hours . HA HA HA , Snowing the entire time .......:hammerhead:


----------



## Mr.Markus

I think they are just old and forecasting from Florida.


----------



## schrader

We got 10cm from 4-7 am worst timing possible. EC says the bay is frozen judging by the LE I don't think so.


----------



## DeVries

6 more bodies found today on the McArthur property today.

Crazy


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> 6 more bodies found today on the McArthur property today.
> 
> Crazy


Holy crap...!


----------



## dingybigfoot

McArthur most likely has decades of bodies on him.


----------



## chachi1984

Who’s ready to plow all weekend


----------



## Mr.Markus

Tried to presleep, no luck.
We had a dusting last night so out to top up the residual, my biggest pet peeve about the overnight parking is when they park in the most important part I have to treat, front door wheel chair access...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have gone thru 9 Shoveler’s 
I should start interviewing their wives and gf because they are the ones it seems that cause me the trouble. I told the one guy to propose to his gf cause she wanted him home but as soon as they were married she will want you out of the house. 

Hydraulic hoses are the next problem


----------



## Hysert

Oh boy 3 solid days of snow!!!! payup 

billing cycles every 1st and 15th means a adult Christmas in the mail box almost daily!!! Just had a pervisit custmer ask if he can go monthly for the last 2 months!! And I picked up another customer for the rest of the season right across from another lot!


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I have gone thru 9 Shoveler's
> I should start interviewing their wives and gf because they are the ones it seems that cause me the trouble. I told the one guy to propose to his gf cause she wanted him home but as soon as they were married she will want you out of the house.
> 
> Hydraulic hoses are the next problem


I think you need to buy that robo sweeper from left hand robotics that we seen in Louisville!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I had a multi year contract customer pick per visit this year, he flipped out on his Dec bill. I'm expecting a phone call any minute on his Jan bill to explain it again...he thinks I'm a guru that I made him choose per visit and screwed him. 15 year customer 2nd with this manager. Numbers are all they see, you have to speak respectfully and show them the value, the monitoring, what time line you are on to make the call


Hysert said:


> Oh boy 3 solid days of snow!!!! payup
> 
> billing cycles every 1st and 15th means a adult Christmas in the mail box almost daily!!! Just had a pervisit custmer ask if he can go monthly for the last 2 months!! And I picked up another customer for the rest of the season right across from another lot!


----------



## Hysert

Ya it's all good till the bill comes in, then we need to explain ourselves??? 

It's nice when some actually notice our efforts! Got a few texts on weds night! Great work keeping us moving through out that storm!!! After cycling thru every site 3 times it's actually got noticed?? Go figure


----------



## schrader

Dean your lucky to have been able to find 9 guys, I can't seem to find anyone lately. Looks like Midland and Penetang got hammered last night 40+cm in some spots.


----------



## SHAWZER

Going to have a good laugh watching Toronto news at noon , people sliding around on bald tires and playing demolition derby .........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Had one customer flip out after seeing their invoice...never once complained aboot the service during the month.


----------



## DeVries

Salt prices have gone up and so did my salting prices. Some don't care others complain. What am I to do.


----------



## SHAWZER

Eat pizza and drink beer ? ........


----------



## chachi1984

DeVries said:


> Salt prices have gone up and so did my salting prices. Some don't care others complain. What am I to do.


The pay per plowcustomers are crying this year lol
To cheap to go monthly nov-April , cause of a few light years. Regretting it now


----------



## dingybigfoot

http://business.financialpost.com/n...-88000-jobs-in-jan-biggest-decline-since-2009


----------



## DeVries

Like we couldn't see that coming.

Look at the upside, larger possible labourer pool to tap into if your hiring.


----------



## Rider50

DeVries said:


> Like we couldn't see that coming.
> 
> Look at the upside, larger possible labourer pool to tap into if your hiring.


Why would a guy want to shovel snow or run wheelbarrows in the cold and heat for $15 an hour when they can work for the same amount stocking shelves at a grocery store for the same amount. Yes we can give more hours but then you have the winter months to worry about.


----------



## chachi1984

Rider50 said:


> Why would a guy want to shovel snow or run wheelbarrows in the cold and heat for $15 an hour when they can work for the same amount stocking shelves at a grocery store for the same amount. Yes we can give more hours but then you have the winter months to worry about.


I worked in a grocery store for over ten years and about 5 were full time dairy manager ,
Ya it's clean pretty easy work. But you have to work hard when you get 4-5 skids and the stock has to be filled , plus other deliveries
Being stuck in 4 walls for 9 hours a day a person can get sick of that pretty fast .
Some people would rather be out side than inside , after awhile retail jobs can get tiresome real fast. The money isn't that great plus no overtime is offered . I stay in touch with a bunch of guys who all gave it up and all are a lot more happy now and would never go back


----------



## Mr.Markus

My first landscape job was $14/hr. I was 17 and they told me they could give me as many hou s as I could handle, my T4 that year was $44k.


----------



## chachi1984

Mr.Markus said:


> My first landscape job was $14/hr. I was 17 and they told me they could give me as many hou s as I could handle, my T4 that year was $44k.


Ya even my best year full time over top rate was under 40k at grocery atore, plus it's hard to get out of that bussiness with only that work experience


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> My first landscape job was $14/hr. I was 17 and they told me they could give me as many hou s as I could handle, my T4 that year was $44k.


I thought you were only 18 years old ..........


----------



## Hysert

Mr.Markus said:


> My first landscape job was $14/hr. I was 17 and they told me they could give me as many hou s as I could handle, my T4 that year was $44k.


They paid that much in 1920??? Wow....

LOL...


----------



## Rider50

Mr.Markus said:


> My first landscape job was $14/hr. I was 17 and they told me they could give me as many hou s as I could handle, my T4 that year was $44k.


I totally understand. My first real hardscape company I was making $12 an hour. From April to November I was doing 60 hour weeks. $24k before taxes. But winter time I had nothing. Only stand by pay was for "operators because shovel B****** are a dime a dozen" And there wasn't much snow. I was financially destroyed that year. Stayed with that guy for 2 years. If I didn't move companies and able to go to school in the winter, I would not be where I am now. I would have been at the factory and make $14/h 40 hours a week 50 weeks a year. It would have helped out in the winter. Would have hated it but would have liked the winter more.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Salt shortage at Arnts.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert said:


> They paid that much in 1920??? Wow....
> 
> LOL...


Gigolos


----------



## Mr.Markus

Is it the weekend yet?

Nice weather to pick my wife up in at the airport...


----------



## ff1221

dingybigfoot said:


> Salt shortage at Arnts.


My buddy that runs my loader for me used to run the shop there.


----------



## SHAWZER

Your Terex Loader still performing well for you ? Hard to plow with a truck after running a loader .


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> Your Terex Loader still performing well for you ? Hard to plow with a truck after running a loader .


I think so, I rarely get to run it. By the time I get to town most mornings my buddy is in it, has my biggest lot done and is off to the next place with it and I'm in the tractor doing driveways by the time he's done. I have no complaints!


----------



## Hysert

Last night the system shifted some what below us! Now it's shifting north.... your welcome guys!!! Lmfao


----------



## rugbyinthesnow

Here is a odd question for you Toronto guys that has resulted out of an argument about payment of employees. Also how business get paid in the snow plowing Industry. 

Do you get paid by the city of Toronto to plow whether there is snow or Not?

I know the answer and the conditions where that would actually apply (possibke conditions).

Just backing myself up and calling b.s. on someone who is speaking out of there range of knowledge.


----------



## schrader

They called for 2cm we got 6cm and its still snowing, thats pretty close. Tomorrow looks like a mess for everyone, hope we don't get the freezing rain up here.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Home for a nap...
Is it the weekend yet?


----------



## SHAWZER

Does it really matter ? In the winter every day seems the same . Groundhog Day .............


----------



## ff1221

Hysert said:


> Last night the system shifted some what below us! Now it's shifting north.... your welcome guys!!! Lmfao


Thanks, at least I can plow this! It's snowed every day since Wednesday and only accumulated an inch.


----------



## DeVries

Its looking like we might be right smack dab in the middle of the snow and freezing rain. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Hysert

ff1221 said:


> Thanks, at least I can plow this! It's snowed every day since Wednesday and only accumulated an inch.


Don' worry we got a foot too....

Left all my closed property's so the F rain can sit on top!!

And my salt guys said the shortage is on!!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Plowing a foot of snow with freezing rain on top...that sounds like a ton of fun.


----------



## f150skidoo

johndeeregreen we've been getting 2"-4" almost every day for the past 5 days so its not a foot in one shot its over many days.


----------



## Hysert

John_DeereGreen said:


> Plowing a foot of snow with freezing rain on top...that sounds like a ton of fun.


Better then wasting a ton of salt IMO... but who am I...


----------



## Triple L

John_DeereGreen said:


> Plowing a foot of snow with freezing rain on top...that sounds like a ton of fun.


I'd take that any day then straight freezing rain, left all my stuff on too..

Salt shortage is real, couldn't even get white salt this morning and doesn't look good anytime soon


----------



## Hysert

f150skidoo said:


> johndeeregreen we've been getting 2"-4" almost every day for the past 5 days so its not a foot in one shot its over many days.


He uses hydro spreaders!!!


----------



## Hysert

Triple L said:


> I'd take that any day then straight freezing rain, left all my stuff on too..
> 
> Salt shortage is real, couldn't even get white salt this morning and doesn't look good anytime soon


My supplier said HE'S trucking it in from the state's??? hoping for 1 more load late this week but I have a feeling it' gonna be longer or not at all


----------



## John_DeereGreen

f150skidoo said:


> johndeeregreen we've been getting 2"-4" almost every day for the past 5 days so its not a foot in one shot its over many days.


That's not what his post said.

I'd happily leave 2-4" on closed accounts to catch freezing rain and then plow it all off.


----------



## DeVries

Ive done the same, going to plow the closed stuff tonight.

I have 3 loades coming from Quebec, supposed to be tomorrow, but got to see it to believe it. Costing me my first born too.


----------



## Hysert

Got a load for tues!! Ya didn' give him my boy but I gave him extra to take the wife


----------



## SHAWZER

No Freezing rain or pellets here . Radar shows some south of us .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'll take a foot of snow and freezing rain on top over ice any day.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The F rain and pellets went through here pretty quick. Made everything super heavy. I had most of my route plowed and salted by the time it hit and resalted the commercials. They are holding. Its not as bad as they said it was going to be. I'll have to sand the gravel resi's in the morning but that is always fun for me.
Happy b day JD...


----------



## cet

Happy b day JD...[/QUOTE]

58??


----------



## ff1221

We ended up with about 3", and a bit of freezing rain. Everything is cleaned up now so I think I'll sleep easy tonight

We got a foot in one shot last Sunday, that truly does suck!

Happy Birthday JD!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Happy birthday Dave...so November will be child #?????


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Happy birthday Dave...so November will be child #?????


Cris thinks 58...


----------



## Hysert

What is that orange thing coming up on the horizon??? 

:bday: Dave


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hysert said:


> What is that orange thing coming up on the horizon???
> 
> :bday: Dave


Kubota maybe?


----------



## redclifford

Orange pumpkin..

Heard ancaster received an inch of freezing rain..ouch


----------



## cet

Trumps head


----------



## Hysert

I starting to think JD has matured well past us guys?? Don't see him on here much!!  


And I make fun of the wife for her constant use of FB!!!


----------



## JD Dave

Thank for the birthday wishes. I feel 58 after this weekend.


----------



## JD Dave

John_DeereGreen said:


> That's not what his post said.
> 
> I'd happily leave 2-4" on closed accounts to catch freezing rain and then plow it all off.


We had about 8-10" with freezing rain on top of about 60 acres of pavement for a couple days at places that were closed and they cleaned up very easy.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> We had about 8-10" with freezing rain on top of about 60 acres of pavement for a couple days at places that were closed and they cleaned up very easy.


The town did the same with the gravel roads here, about 4" let the rain fall and then plowed, it worked well.
It was probably more work for the guy running around with the 550 just doing paved intersections though...lol


----------



## redclifford

We did business as usual Sunday morning and luckily worked out great. I was nervous about it backfiring as most guys left there places till this morning to plow/salt but some were still in rough shape around lunch today, we did get up to +2 yesterday and then bitter cold


Sun feels great today


----------



## Triple L

Hysert said:


> I starting to think JD has matured well past us guys?? Don't see him on here much!!
> 
> And I make fun of the wife for her constant use of FB!!!


Dave's been hanging out with Jon pristine too much, before we know it the side of the Kenworth will read forests blaaaahhhhhhhhh farms


----------



## dingybigfoot

https://www.baytoday.ca/local-news/concerns-raised-over-bankrupt-snow-plow-operator-837535


----------



## Triple L

Interesting


----------



## Hysert

Got a call from one of my retirement homes that I gave up in November! GM says can you come salt please? Sorry I'm not your contractor anymore!! Really who is?? I said he has no salt because he dosnt stock, he buys from builder supply who is out as well.... OH ok.... 

Was getting a lot of dirty looks yesterday morning passing others with a heaping load of white gold!!! 

My load of treated is coming today!! 71% increase/ton.... email went out at 5pm to customers!! If you still want salt on your property the application rate is up 71%..... looking forward to the reply today


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice Sunny Day to do a little extra Loader work , now that it has warmed up . Move it before it melts ......


----------



## JD Dave

I don’t think putting up your entire price 71% is exactly fair when only the product went up not the application part of it.


----------



## Hysert

I agree. But it's hard to charge it accurately for material usage only by weight isn't it?? Please educate me


----------



## chachi1984

Going to be interesting with the replies with 71% increase , it’s also not fair the the suppliers take advantage of us by raising prices . I’d be worried about loosing accounts next year if increasing 71% . It’s funny so many contractors over salt because customers are paying for it. , then cause a shortage forcing suppliers to raise prices .


----------



## DeVries

Its the same deal with gas, long weekend gas prices rise. Cold winter diesel and natural gas prices rise too.

I wouldn't worry about loosing the customers to the increae, educate them why you are doing it and I'm sure most will understand. I've done it in the past as well and have done it again, no pushbacks from anyone. One mentioned she though something was up because the town roads didn't get salt on the weekend and mentioned the hwy was not as clear as it usually is.


----------



## Hysert

Over usage is a problem everywhere!! I can honestly say I don't!! How do you answer when your salt a specific property 40 times in half a season and there a monthly all in (equal billing 5 months) and you counted on a 45 salt season??? I don't charge them more for the 10 extra so to speak! How about spot salts? you can price that as best you can, and then your doing twice as many...
Let's all get one thing right my post was referring to material cost! My application rate is the same!! I'm not paying 71% more bc I want to! It' because its real!! I not gonna charge them 40% more for material and eat it the 31%..... my main supplier slotted me X amount for the season and came through with half! Now I'm out finding my own!


----------



## Mr.Markus

My price stays the same, that's why I stock it. Price changes at renewal. I would have any clients if I changed it in Feb after the Dec Jan bills I sent out. Sometimes you eat it,


----------



## Hysert

I won't be losing any customers nor have I heard any flack... Stock pile goes down it gets refilled, this is normal practice! Stock pile is getting refilled at nearly double the cost! Because of shortage, yes! Cost increase gets pasted down... like Fuel yes! I would defiantly lose customers at renewal with a increase... I guess the bottom line for me is I ant taken any percentage of the increase it's not my fault!! While I provide you a service to keep our butts out of court!!


----------



## schrader

Waiting on my load as I sit here typing, I think my customers would have a heart attack if I tried for that increase but you are exactly correct in charging them. Sun is so bright it is almost blinding, don't get to see to much of it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Everyone does it differently, I heard talk in August about shortages with Goderich going offline and I m a little guy. Even my supplier was cut back and warned me as early as Nov. It is easy to get caught offguard... I think you guys are having a unusual snow winter down there, I'm still on track for a lower volume than I'm used too.
Maybe I do it wrong but the get triple what I pay for salt so when I say eat it its like buying a plate of nachos for Dave and enjoying the company I keep.
I know my customers will remember it come renewal time when I mention it.


----------



## JD Dave

Hysert said:


> I agree. But it's hard to charge it accurately for material usage only by weight isn't it?? Please educate me


I'm not trying to knock you if you can get that increase. For easy figuring let's say you buy salt for $100/ton and charge $100/ton to spread it. If the salt goes up by $71/ton you put your total price up by 35.5% as it costs you nothing more to spread the more expensive salt.


----------



## chachi1984

JD Dave said:


> I'm not trying to knock you if you can get that increase. For easy figuring let's say you buy salt for $100/ton and charge $100/ton to spread it. If the salt goes up by $71/ton you put your total price up by 35.5% as it costs you nothing more to spread the more expensive salt.


He said his material cost went up 71%. 
Watch with the decent weather the next 14days salt suppliers will be desperate to start getting rid of their stock hopefully bringing the price back to normal . When it snowing and cold draglam raises prices and when it's nice out and you don't need it they lower prices


----------



## Triple L

chachi1984 said:


> He said his material cost went up 71%.
> Watch with the decent weather the next 14days salt suppliers will be desperate to start getting rid of their stock hopefully bringing the price back to normal . When it snowing and cold draglam raises prices and when it's nice out and you don't need it they lower prices


That is what Dave was proving, his material cost went up 71% but actual billable cost should have only gone up 35.5% not 71% to the customer as he is then raising his application charge 71% and taking advantage of the situation


----------



## Mark Oomkes

chachi1984 said:


> He said his material cost went up 71%.
> Watch with the decent weather the next 14days salt suppliers will be desperate to start getting rid of their stock hopefully bringing the price back to normal . When it snowing and cold draglam raises prices and when it's nice out and you don't need it they lower prices


You're smoking the good stuff if you think prices are going to come back down this season.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're smoking the good stuff if you think prices are going to come back down this season.


Or come down much after next season for that matter. Unless it doesn't snow at all.


----------



## Hysert

Guys I'm not charging a increase for my application! The increase is for the material which is hard to calculate For Sure!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Looks like some rain for tonight is gonna have us salting again in the morning...


----------



## SHAWZER

Suppose to stay above freezing here tonight with a chance of rain . Yes the white sidewalks might get washed clean .


----------



## Mr.Markus

No way its not going to freeze on our ground here.


----------



## redclifford

+6 tomorrow morning


----------



## JD Dave

Hysert said:


> Got a call from one of my retirement homes that I gave up in November! GM says can you come salt please? Sorry I'm not your contractor anymore!! Really who is?? I said he has no salt because he dosnt stock, he buys from builder supply who is out as well.... OH ok....
> 
> Was getting a lot of dirty looks yesterday morning passing others with a heaping load of white gold!!!
> 
> My load of treated is coming today!! 71% increase/ton.... email went out at 5pm to customers!! If you still want salt on your property the application rate is up 71%..... looking forward to the reply today


You said application rate went up 71%, not just material cost.


----------



## JD Dave

80% of my work includes salt. On my salt extra sites I just eat the increase as I've profited a lot already off them plus I'm using less salt generally and my per spread price is still the same. On the grand scheme of things the amount of salt I buy at the higher price probably only figures into 10-$15 per ton extra over the entire season when avg out.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Hysert, when bidding/renewing accounts year to year, do you adjust your salt pricing to reflect the yearly change in material cost?


----------



## Hysert

JD Dave said:


> You said application rate went up 71%, not just material cost.


Yup in my second post about this I did!! Probably should have been a little More Clear



John_DeereGreen said:


> Hysert, when bidding/renewing accounts year to year, do you adjust your salt pricing to reflect the yearly change in material cost?


Haven't had a increase in 4 yrs from my supplier!!!

And I only Mark my material up 15% which is fare!!

Heres a nice easy example. One guy ive had for nearly 20yrs is $100/app it's a tiny 12spot with laneway, literally 6mins to plow and salt. the 70% got added to half or $50 so now his application is $135... did I charge him NO but places that are salt happy get it!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Some icy spots out there this morning, and the roofs are letting go...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Hysert said:


> Haven't had a increase in 4 yrs from my supplier!!!
> 
> And I only Mark my material up 15% which is fare!!
> 
> Heres a nice easy example. One guy ive had for nearly 20yrs is $100/app it's a tiny 12spot with laneway, literally 6mins to plow and salt. the 70% got added to half or $50 so now his application is $135... did I charge him NO but places that are salt happy get it!!!


So say you have a year that you are paying 100/ton. Next year your supplier drops to 55/ton. Do you adjust your price accordingly?

I'm not trying to be argumentative just curious to see if you would adjust prices either way, not just one or the other.


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> Some icy spots out there this morning, and the roofs are letting go...
> View attachment 177923


Just curious , is roof snow and ice cleanup included in your seasonal price or charged as an extra ? I am going through the same thing here .......


----------



## Mr.Markus

Contracts I include it, per visit it is a complete service charge. Its pretty obvious where its going to happen, I know a lot of guys that don't look up when they estimate. I have a property right now that changed their cedar shingles to a composite last summer. It looks the exact same, but sheds the snow. An employee lost their windshield yesterday. I documented it this morning as well as its for a property that I've done for 15 years. I won't charge them this year but it'll be put on their renewal. Also gives me ammo for when they complain about the price...


----------



## SHAWZER

I clean up roof snow , only happens 2-3 times a year , no charge . A broken roof drain ( 2 years now ) is flooding and freezing in the main truck docks right where the trailer tires stop when unloading . Freezing on an angle which make unloading the trailers difficult and unsafe . Property owners and management company ignore it and wont fix the drain . I take pictures and try to keep clean but sick of spending my time salt and sand trying to keep safe . Icicles are 25 feet high right above where truckers must walk to enter the docks . They all expect me to magically make the ice disappear . My Contract next year will have lots of words just on this stupid drain .


----------



## Mr.Markus

In my contract my liar put a clause "Mr Markus assumes no responsibility for discrepancy in design of drainage or architecture for properties that are serviced." I still do my best to address these situations but I like to think I have a way out if something happens. That's all I can do...


----------



## SHAWZER

I will add something like that for next year . Plowing the same plaza for 22 years , they do not like to fix anything . The tenant has involved Loblaws before in other matters , things got changed and fixed real quick then .


----------



## schrader

All of my contracts have a clause that States we are not liable for the formation of ice caused by melting roof snow, leaking eaves troughs and poor drainage. Not sure if it will hold up in court but so far I haven't had to find out. 

+5 here this morning and still had 2 inch thick ice on some of the walks where the downspout leaks.


----------



## Hysert

John_DeereGreen said:


> So say you have a year that you are paying 100/ton. Next year your supplier drops to 55/ton. Do you adjust your price accordingly?
> 
> I'm not trying to be argumentative just curious to see if you would adjust prices either way, not just one or the other.


Sure, but that wouldn't happen unless I was to require a lot more! I pay 90/MT it' been the same for 4 yrs! Before that is was 85... my supplier who I payed a deposit to for X amount only came thru with half, and told me sorry I cant fulfill your allotment!!! I even up my allotment in August anticipating a heavy winter for a 50 extra ton..

But I do for example: last winter we plowed 4/5 times and about 25 salts. I used the same amount im at now all winter... my large customers paying 5digits monthly got no charge mulch, spring cleanup and would regrade potholes etc at no charge... that's Fare!!!

Bottom line for me I don't lose customers!! I give them away (someone on this site knows that first hand)


----------



## DeVries

So when salt prices go up, do you assume then that the trucking cost stay the same or does the percentage increase also get lumped into the trucking............ just curious.

and yes I can vouch for Mike, he gives them away


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Hysert said:


> Sure, but that wouldn't happen unless I was to require a lot more! I pay 90/MT it' been the same for 4 yrs! Before that is was 85... my supplier who I payed a deposit to for X amount only came thru with half, and told me sorry I cant fulfill your allotment!!! I even up my allotment in August anticipating a heavy winter for a 50 extra ton..
> 
> But I do for example: last winter we plowed 4/5 times and about 25 salts. I used the same amount im at now all winter... my large customers paying 5digits monthly got no charge mulch, spring cleanup and would regrade potholes etc at no charge... that's Fare!!!
> 
> Bottom line for me I don't lose customers!! I give them away (someone on this site knows that first hand)


Gotcha. I was under the impression you used in the upper hundreds to a thousand tons a year.


----------



## Triple L

John_DeereGreen said:


> Gotcha. I was under the impression you used in the upper hundreds to a thousand tons a year.


You'd sure think so with 5 digit per month customers.........................................................


----------



## Mr.Markus

We need a gtg before everyone storms off to their prospective corners..lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Triple L said:


> Your sure think so with 5 digit per month customers.........................................................


Yeah...upping an allotment for an entire heavy winter by 50 tons...with 5 figure customers?


----------



## Triple L

John_DeereGreen said:


> Yeah...upping an allotment for an entire heavy winter by 50 tons...with 5 figure customers?


Maybe he's including the digits after the decimal point???


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Triple L said:


> Maybe he's including the digits after the decimal point???


Decimal point? Oh don't mind that pesky thing...its just there for show.


----------



## Triple L

5 digit customer(s) with a kids size backhoe, pre historic loader, 1 farm tractor and 1 tracked skidsteer and a f550 salt truck. I'm moving to Niagara where it literally doesn't snow to begin with like you said 4 plows last year and only 25 saltings frigging awesome loading up the float right now and for sale sign is on the house!!!!!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I guess I poked the hornets nest and didn't know it. 

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Triple L

John_DeereGreen said:


> I guess I poked the hornets nest and didn't know it.
> 
> :laugh::laugh:


Essentially he's saying he does 150k+ in snow only when I plow 5-8x more pushes and 2x more saltings then he does if that's the case like I said I'm moving to Niagara or calling bs, sorry


----------



## dingybigfoot

Things just got real in here.


----------



## chachi1984

dingybigfoot said:


> Things just got real in here.


Can't we all just get along


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## Hysert

Oh Chadwick... you clearly need to update your HYSERT files??? I don't have the backhoe anymore!!! It's been 11 months now!!!  oh and you left out my F250 geezzz.... 

And JDG do you actually think I'd spread a thousand tons with a electric spreader???

This was a great read This morning while dropping a Chad down the bowl.... LMFAO


----------



## Triple L

Lol, I haven't said anything regarding the salt subject but I'm not the one posting my price increases and my 5 digit per month customer(s) like I have something to prove, the m59 Kubota being gone only makes things look worse and well we all know the f250 is great for hauling coffee...

If things are that excellent in Niagara good on you bud and high five but clearly I'm doing something wrong in a higher snow environment


----------



## Hysert

Ya the 250 carries shovels real well no doubt!! And the M59 is gone for a ex... what' wrong with that?? Please enlighten me Payment Queen!! Are you still pissy I didn't bite on your Kubota?? What's wrong the paint not as shinny after 2 yrs???


----------



## dingybigfoot

Ceasars Palace.


----------



## DeVries

Pretty soon MJD is stepping into the ring


----------



## redclifford

+12 Tuesday...


----------



## Hysert

dingybigfoot said:


> Ceasars Palace.


Forget that he can come to my door!! Anytime PQ


----------



## GMC Driver

Triple L said:


> 5 digit customer(s) with a kids size backhoe, pre historic loader, 1 farm tractor and 1 tracked skidsteer and a f550 salt truck. I'm moving to Niagara where it literally doesn't snow to begin with like you said 4 plows last year and only 25 saltings frigging awesome loading up the float right now and for sale sign is on the house!!!!!


Chad - let me be the one to help you with that. I know of a place where all you would have to do is write one check (it might have to be be 7 digits though, before the decimal point) and you'd have enough snow to do 6 digits a month. It is well known that Niagara is the economic stronghold of Ontario, and with the building projections for the next few years there is plenty of opportunity to work for plenty of relocated GTA folks with fat wallets. There is also an abundance of qualified labour, the pool is deep. I can't stress enough how Niagara is the place to be. I will warn you though - we've are at 27 pushes and 41 salts for the year, and another 8 weeks to go.

You've got my number - I expect a call before morning coffee break with an offer. Unless Mike wants to expand, then he can call me too.


----------



## Triple L

Hysert said:


> Ya the 250 carries shovels real well no doubt!! And the M59 is gone for a ex... what' wrong with that?? Please enlighten me Payment Queen!! Are you still pissy I didn't bite on your Kubota?? What's wrong the paint not as shinny after 2 yrs???


Quite a few of us have already gotten our chuckles out of the text you sent me regarding the Kubota so I'm all good... I'm gonna take the high road as it's clear what road your on with your personal insults towards me! Your the one boasting your ego on a public forum I haven't said a word about my equipment or income, well played my friend, peace!


----------



## Triple L

GMC Driver said:


> You've got my number - I expect a call before morning coffee break with an offer. Unless Mike wants to expand, then he can call me too.


Trust me Dave I lived in Niagara for 2 years I know but thanks for your offer
I'm not sure the bank will loan me $10 or 100 depending on where you move the decimal point cause as you know I'm the payment princess but I'm sure Mike can make you a cash offer

Hope you didn't have any trouble getting the ownerships transferred over on that trailer I sold you as I was still making payments on it, you know, just like boats 240 months


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Hysert said:


> And JDG do you actually think I'd spread a thousand tons with a electric spreader???


I used to. And I know there are people that still do. Of course not with a single spreader, but it can and is done.

So yes, I don't see why one would consider it unreasonable to spread 1000 tons a year with electric spreaders. I just wouldn't do it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just like the weather....never a dull moment.
Freezing drizzle here now back out and at it.


----------



## Jaynen

Has anyone tried to get snow contracts in the carribean? Deffinatly some people with money down there.


----------



## Triple L

Jaynen said:


> Has anyone tried to get snow contracts in the carribean? Deffinatly some people with money down there.


Literally just about fell off my chair!!! Frigging hilarious!


----------



## Hysert

Simply posted what I'm doing about the salt problem and of course all are welcome to there opinions!! Amd i should have been more clear 100%... However after I explain my situation that I don't take advantage of a situation by doing things at no charge to recogize my customers for paying on a low winter! Then you call me a liar and scrutinize my business bc I don't throw a thousand tons, and call BS, that's bc the big properties are 90% gravel and 1 acre of walking surface! So don't call the kettle black!

Three things in life I follow:
1-im not a Rat
2-i don't screw ppl
3-I'm not a liar!!

As for a text! I asked your payments, made a joke! but its to rich for my blood, then told you I'm out!! Guess that's halirous!! It's clear we've never seen eye to eye over the yrs Chad! but don't call me a liar unless its to my face.

My apologies to MJD!!! SORRY but I will never back down to another insulting me!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Jaynen said:


> Has anyone tried to get snow contracts in the carribean? Deffinatly some people with money down there.


I've pondered many times starting a snow removal service in Jamaica...being on island time, if you don't show up right away, no one is going to care.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've pondered many times starting a snow removal service in Jamaica...being on island time, if you don't show up right away, no one is going to care.


They plow sand off the parking in Australia,


----------



## GMC Driver

Triple L said:


> Trust me Dave I lived in Niagara for 2 years I know but thanks for your offer
> I'm not sure the bank will loan me $10 or 100 depending on where you move the decimal point cause as you know I'm the payment princess but I'm sure Mike can make you a cash offer
> 
> Hope you didn't have any trouble getting the ownerships transferred over on that trailer I sold you as I was still making payments on it, you know, just like boats 240 months


I called the bank and they said you were pre-qualified. So I'm sure we can work things out. It's almost coffee time, figured you would have called already.

No problems with the trailer - it's been excellent. There was that guy with the baseball bat, but I'm not sure if that was for the trailer or something else. But 240 months is cool - I've only ever managed to qualify for 0% at 120.



Mark Oomkes said:


> I've pondered many times starting a snow removal service in Jamaica...being on island time, if you don't show up right away, no one is going to care.


I've got an employee scoping it out right now. And he's a citizen of the island. All the rum you can drink!

Eh.


----------



## dingybigfoot

In other news..lol....

https://www.ctvnews.ca/mobile/canad...ership-hopefuls-say-in-first-debate-1.3806130


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

just don’t move to cobourg 

If anyone wants to sell anything 
Call me second 

Early bird gets the worm but the second mouse gets the cheese.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Speaking of big payments. lol
I bought a new tractor with and hla polarflex edge. Hello! 
Plowed off things really nice and I was quite happy. Front PTO makes
blowing the snow a dream. we have lots of snow to blow.
We have to do town sidewalks in town also. Attached are some pictures of some of the deep ones. Its like working in a trench. 
Toolcat does a pretty good job of opening them up and then the tractor can cut thru.

panoramic of snow dump. Ive never hauled so much snow and it was all blown into the trucks. Had to get a dozer to start pushing it back and packing a hill. 
Its been a busy winter. I havent been online much.


----------



## Triple L

Golly how can you afford a tractor like that Dean and that brand new limited HD... Must have alot of 5 or 6 figure customers before the decimal point LOL

Frigging badass tractor and truck... I love your new style, but I guess that makes you the payment queen?

Can't wait to see how the polar flex holds up, at half the price of live edge it makes me think, we've been having alot of trouble with our live edges this year..


----------



## Rider50

Let's move on from that topic. It's sounding really high school bull crap. How is everyone liking the weather we are getting. It is pretty warm here. Nice to see the piles shrinking.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> we've been having alot of trouble with our live edges this year..


What problems?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Off to the bank to make my (just barely) 5 figure deposit, no new toys, no snow. Same old Mr.Markus,

Nice tractor Dean.


----------



## schrader

Nice Dean I wish I had your ambition and drive, looks like you are doing well.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I love how you said golly

Snow banks are shrinking but people still want it removed. Seems silly but isn’t the customer always right. Lol 

Hired a mobile power wash company to come out tomorrow and wash everything.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader said:


> Nice Dean I wish I had your ambition and drive, looks like you are doing well.


Thanks 
I did go thru 9 sidewalk guys this year.

The stories are almost book worthy.

I was thinking the next gtg should be in niagara I'm feeling the itch

I do find the harder I work the luckier I get


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Was the hla polar flex at the landscape Ontario show ?


----------



## DeVries

Wow. Havent been on for a while and its like high school for sure. I think some need some snow or something, or in need of a stiff drink?


Yes warm weather is good. Hope it stays but its still February unfortunatly.


----------



## SHAWZER

Little bit of spot salting and sit down breakfast at 5:30 am . Weather looks like a fart in the wind for next week .


----------



## greywynd

Good day for re-arranging some stuff here, cold enough the ground is frozen, but mild enough to work. Only that sucks is tracking the excavator on frozen ground tends to shake things up.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Does anyone do a Home Depot 
I heard there was a new contract that had a scaled pay if there were complaints. Flat rate all you can plow pricing. Salt extra.


----------



## greywynd

Interesting, wonder how they document a ‘complaint’ as far as paying on the contract?


----------



## chachi1984

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Does anyone do a Home Depot
> I heard there was a new contract that had a scaled pay if there were complaints. Flat rate all you can plow pricing. Salt extra.


Staff complaints or customer 
That's rediculas work all month and you don't know how much are getting paid . Who's going to do that, how do the expect someone to run a bussiness


----------



## John_DeereGreen

chachi1984 said:


> Staff complaints or customer
> That's rediculas work all month and you don't know how much are getting paid . Who's going to do that, how do the expect someone to run a bussiness


No kidding. Does the $$ saved stay with the NSP if there is one, or does the store save the $$...if the store saves, they'll ***** about everything, get reduced cost/free service and a bigger bonus.

I'll pass on that one...


----------



## JD Dave

I don’t check in for a couple days. Lol. I think we are all experienceing the Feb blues.


----------



## SHAWZER

Little dusting of Salt on a little dusting of Snow .


----------



## schrader

The trick is to put enough salt down it last ll weekend, latest that was what my guys were thinking when we salted on Friday.


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader said:


> The trick is to put enough salt down it last ll weekend, latest that was what my guys were thinking when we salted on Friday.


Except on the "salt extra" sites...


----------



## SHAWZER

Another small band of snow here now , heading towards you Schrader ........testing out your friday Salt


----------



## ff1221

You guys keep it up there, nice and sunny here.


----------



## SHAWZER

Just trying to share .......


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like rubber boots or maybe hip waders for next few days .


----------



## greywynd

Do any of you have, or use, a tool inventory spreadsheet or app?

Looking mostly for a quick way to inventory tools for asset/insurance purposes.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Use your phone with video and do your shop.


----------



## greywynd

I’ve done that, I want to go a step farther. Since I’ve inherited my dad’s mechanic tools, along with my machinist/toolmaker tools, I have a LOT of tools that woukd be costly to replace. I have extra on my insurance specifically for them, but really don’t know if I have enough coverage. 

Just thought there might have been something simpler than doing up a spreadsheet.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ah, 
My wife does commercial insurance, I'm in the same boat. I inherited some tools and equipment, and we had an appraisal done. They really don't care about individual tools, but the total value. You don't provide them with a list, just a total value. you keep it for your records and the vid is submissible if something comes up as to what you need replaced.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mr.Markus said:


> Ah,
> My wife does commercial insurance, I'm in the same boat. I inherited some tools and equipment, and we had an appraisal done. They really don't care about individual tools, but the total value. You don't provide them with a list, just a total value. you keep it for your records and the vid is submissible if something comes up as to what you need replaced.


I thought we could just add coverage for X amount in tools etc for our shops. My insurance company wanted make/model and serial numbers of any tool or item over $1000.00 in value I wanted to insure.


----------



## Mr.Markus

John_DeereGreen said:


> I thought we could just add coverage for X amount in tools etc for our shops. My insurance company wanted make/model and serial numbers of any tool or item over $1000.00 in value I wanted to insure.


Depends on your floater, the vid is still the fastest way to document it all. Whether its an app, or a handwritten list they want to know the value of what you have. Serial numbers are for recovery, and again they can be videoed. I was surprised when we did our appraisal how fast it went with 2 people and how much doesn't have serial #s


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mr.Markus said:


> Depends on your floater, the vid is still the fastest way to document it all. Whether its an app, or a handwritten list they want to know the value of what you have. Serial numbers are for recovery, and again they can be videoed. I was surprised when we did our appraisal how fast it went with 2 people and how much doesn't have serial #s


Yep, there were only like 10 things that had serial numbers. We just put everything into a spreadsheet and sent the agent. It's amazing the dollar amount that one can amass in tools in a very short order.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sorry greywynd, there are a few apps if you google tool inventory app. www.sharemytoolbox.com looks decent...


----------



## greywynd

Looked at that one, and also ‘Tool Trac’ which is an Ontario developer. I’ve sent an email to them to ask a few questions. 

Tool Trac lets you itemize by toolbox/drawer, and I’m thinking you could have a ‘shed’ toolbox for example for items as well. 

I have one drawer that scares me everytime I think about replacement cost. There’s well over a dozen measuring indicators in it, and quick math on 5 i use regularly puts replacement costs at about $1700.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I know the feeling, I buy a lot of CDN tire crap, the first drawer the appraiser looked at was snap on socket sets, I didn't know they were worth that much.
I used to throw them across the garage when I was younger.


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus said:


> I know the feeling, I buy a lot of CDN tire crap, the first drawer the appraiser looked at was snap on socket sets, I didn't know they were worth that much.
> I used to throw them across the garage when I was younger.


Now you wax them more often than the trucks?


----------



## Mr.Markus

They've seen their fair share of whacks...


----------



## Triple L

And you thought lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

My wifes recent Iceland trip opened my eyes to some stuff. All the houses get free geothermal heat and hot water, the sidewalks and roads in town are heated, on the roads between towns there are many wonderful toys, and lastly, I do not want to live there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'd like to try living there.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'd like to try living there.


She said the same thing, so now I have to decide whether living here with half is worth it...


----------



## SHAWZER

A question you will have to drink on ........


----------



## Mr.Markus

This rain should power wash the salter out with the box up on my truck...#lazywashday


----------



## greywynd

I made sure to drive thru some puddles to wash out underneath today too.


----------



## SHAWZER

Pre Salt in the light rain , for the pre freezing rain ahead of pre snow ........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Pre Salt in the light rain , for the pre freezing rain ahead of pre snow ........


Prewasted my time checking for prefreezing.


----------



## DeVries

Lots of rain the last few days. Definitly enjoyed not having an alarm set for 1am the last few days.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Lots of rain the last few days. Definitly enjoyed not having an alarm set for 1am the last few days.


...and saved money on extension cords.


----------



## SHAWZER

No alarm but could not convince my brain to not wake me up . At least the Olympics are on then .


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> ...and saved money on extension cords.


Atleast 2 digits.....

Probably do a puddle salt run tonight, weather the rest of the week and weekend is looking good by me... Salt is at an all time low here


----------



## Mr.Markus

That might be a big puddle app in Brantford...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

My brother text me from Mexico and asked me if the weather was warmer or colder then his beer “cervesa”

What a guy.


----------



## schrader

That’s nice of him


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> My brother text me from Mexico and asked me if the weather was warmer or colder then his beer "cervesa"
> 
> What a guy.


Dean will be texting him in a month once winter is done asking the same thing just from Vegas and shoot him a pic of his rental Benz parked beside the Brink's truck to top it off


----------



## Camden

Hey guys - Anyone out plowing this morning? Beautiful day, isn't it?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Camden said:


> Hey guys - Anyone out plowing this morning? Beautiful day, isn't it?
> View attachment 178407


Roy????

I thought maybe you were dead or banned or both?


----------



## Camden

Mark Oomkes said:


> Roy????
> 
> I thought maybe you were dead or banned or both?


Hey Mark - Still alive and kicking. Just sitting around hoping that winter will finally arrive one of these days. We've had a dreadful year for snow.


----------



## DeVries

That's right rub it in. The way I look at it shoot outs isn't a way to win, its all up to two people not a team.


----------



## SHAWZER

Only took 20 years to win . Shoot out is a crappy way to win .


----------



## Camden

DeVries said:


> That's right rub it in. The way I look at it shoot outs isn't a way to win, its all up to two people not a team.


You could melt a lot of ice with that saltiness.


----------



## Camden

I gotta come clean, I enjoyed watching your figure skaters win gold. They were amazing. Aside from your president, I have a whole lotta love for our neighbors to the north.


----------



## Unraveller

Camden said:


> I gotta come clean, I enjoyed watching your figure skaters win gold. They were amazing. Aside from your president, I have a whole lotta love for our neighbors to the north.


We didn't deserve to win after that OT performance anyway.


----------



## cet

Camden said:


> I gotta come clean, I enjoyed watching your figure skaters win gold. They were amazing. Aside from your president, I have a whole lotta love for our neighbors to the north.


Which President are you talking about Roy?


----------



## Camden

cet said:


> Which President are you talking about Roy?


The fruity one.


----------



## Camden

And I apologize for not using the correct term...PRIME MINISTER. When are you guys going to adapt to the correct terminology? It's bad enough you're still using the metric system.


----------



## GMC Driver

Camden said:


> The fruity one.


We're not all that happy with him either. Making an @ss out of himself in India. Kind of wish he would immigrate there.


----------



## f150skidoo

GMC Driver said:


> We're not all that happy with him either. Making an @ss out of himself in India. Kind of wish he would immigrate there.


From what I've seen from India's news agency's and politicians they're not crazy about him either.


----------



## ff1221

Doesn't appear the salt shortage will end anytime soon, 48 layoffs at Goderich Salt Mine
http://www.lfpress.com/2018/02/22/goderich-salt-mine-cutting-about-50-jobs


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

weather network puts out a statement possible freezing rain in the morning ending in early afternoon. issued at 11:25am
the min thats issued, texts start coming in.
can you salt the walks its freezing rain. as a test I salted a walk at one place in advance and was parked in the lot. Not a single person was out to look everyone just acted upon the warning. meanwhile plus one and not a spot of ice around. now plus 2 

gotta do paperwork. cake eater


----------



## Mr.Markus

Our gravel is freezing solid...sanding now +1


----------



## DeVries

There's a tiny pile left in Hamilton. I wouldn't want that salt though, the tarp has been of it for about a week even though we've had a lot of rain. Wonder where the brine run off ends up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> There's a tiny pile left in Hamilton. I wouldn't want that salt though, the tarp has been of it for about a week even though we've had a lot of rain. Wonder where the brine run off ends up.


Its Hamilton! Does it matter?


----------



## f150skidoo

That bridge collapse down in SW Ontario is pretty crazy. The bridge looks like it should of had no problem holding a tri axle.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...ort-bruce-ontario-truck-driver-rescued/96255/


----------



## greywynd

A friend is looking for a dump insert for personal use, anyone have any for sale?


----------



## SHAWZER

f150skidoo said:


> That bridge collapse down in SW Ontario is pretty crazy. The bridge looks like it should of had no problem holding a tri axle.
> 
> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...ort-bruce-ontario-truck-driver-rescued/96255/


With all of this flooding and bridges damaged , we will see a lot more inspections which will mean more bridges with weight restrictions and / or closed .


----------



## DeVries

Weird thing is there are no weight restrictions yet because its not March 1st. Its a calender set date not a weather depending date.
If anytime there should be weight restrictions its now, there's isnt any frost left anywhere.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Our gravel roads are crap right now, I'm surprised my truck has any suspension left on it....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Our gravel roads are crap right now, I'm surprised my truck has any suspension left on it....


Our paved roads have become gravel roads...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Our paved roads have become gravel roads...


At least you still have roads...


----------



## Triple L

greywynd said:


> A friend is looking for a dump insert for personal use, anyone have any for sale?


I have a really nice aluminum one, 6.5' for a short box truck for sale


----------



## SHAWZER

In the basement drinking beer waiting for my wife so we can leave . Only 30 minutes delayed so far , BEER is good .....


----------



## DeVries

Nail biter hockey game this morning.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Auston Matthews out once again. Day to day.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Not gonna say I'm not happy that system fell to the south of me. Hope its just rain for you guys down there. The little bit of drizzle I'm getting is freezing but doesn't seem as bad as those dark clouds on the radar to the south.


----------



## SHAWZER

Freezing Rain warning here as well . Going by Radar and temp , does not look like we will get any up here .


----------



## schrader

Not freezing up here I’m ok with that


----------



## Mr.Markus

Light freeze here, little salt run. See if I can sand some drives before it melts...

So our Olympians are stealing cars now...?!!!
We really arent looking good internationally lately ...


----------



## ff1221

Hey I'm selling an old plow on the kiji and a fella up in Thunder Bay would like a price on shipping it up to him, anybody have a reccomendation or suggestion on who I would call about doing that?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Call Cet...he's retiring up there isn't he?!!!


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Call Cet...he's retiring up there isn't he?!!!


Free shipping you think?


----------



## DeVries

I'm heading up there this summer, could strap it to the top of my trailer LOL


----------



## redclifford

Put it on Uship and let the bidding war begin, I've used it many times with good results


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Call Cet...he's retiring up there isn't he?!!!


My daughter went to school in North Bay, she was accepted to Thunder Bay but it was a 17 hour drive.
A few years ago I had a plow for sale on kijiji and the guy came from Nova Scotia, I guess plows are expensive there.

PS, I don't think I'll ever be able to retire once this house is finished.


----------



## JD Dave

cet said:


> My daughter went to school in North Bay, she was accepted to Thunder Bay but it was a 17 hour drive.
> A few years ago I had a plow for sale on kijiji and the guy came from Nova Scotia, I guess plows are expensive there.
> 
> PS, I don't think I'll ever be able to retire once this house is finished.


After all this time you still can't say no to your wife. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> After all this time you still can't say no to your wife. Lol


You say that like its a choice...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Thunder bay...North bay... I don't get out much I live on the interweb,


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Mr.Markus said:


> You say that like its a choice...


Generally speaking, "I do" is the last important decision you make.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Started the day with 4 hrs of salting and sanding and finished it with the fall clean up on my own yard. 
Wacky weather...


----------



## cet

JD Dave said:


> After all this time you still can't say no to your wife. Lol


No isn't one of the options to choose from.


----------



## ff1221

Lol, this place is so entertaining! Thanks for the advice, I'll try the Uship.


----------



## SHAWZER

New Horst Welding , HLA thread , or am I seeing things again ? .......


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> New Horst Welding , HLA thread , or am I seeing things again ? .......


Day drinking...? I think it was under Top Secret Pics

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/top-secret-pics.172888/page-5


----------



## SHAWZER

I thought everyone did ............


----------



## SHAWZER

Lots of sunshine , little bit of sunburn and yes , cold beer . Excellent day for February .


----------



## f150skidoo

Yesterday I was working outside in the sunshine in my t-shirt tomorrow their showing 10cm of snow, what wacky weather.


----------



## DeVries

We are up to 15 now. March in like a lion out like a lamb (hopefully)


----------



## Mr.Markus

If I ever make a webpage for my customers I'm going to put this on it...lol

http://thechive.com/2018/02/28/idio...arter-after-failing-to-shovel-driveway-video/


----------



## DeVries

Love the benny hill music


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Love the benny hill music


I play it on a loop when I'm plowing...


----------



## schrader

Keeping my fingers crossed on this one so far we are only at 2cm, hope it stays south.


----------



## ff1221

That makes 2 of us. Had such a big break I would rather just have spring.


----------



## DeVries

I dont mind plowing 20cms but not the mashed potatoes type. 

Its been so nice the last two weeks I'm hoping it goes north of us


----------



## ff1221

DeVries said:


> I dont mind plowing 20cms but not the mashed potatoes type.
> 
> Its been so nice the last two weeks I'm hoping it goes north of us


I hope you mean like Thunder Bay north!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> I dont mind plowing 20cms but not the mashed potatoes type.
> 
> Its been so nice the last two weeks I'm hoping it goes north of us


You're not a good Hollander if you don't like mashed taters...Thumbs Up


----------



## chachi1984

downgraded for some areas 
Looks like Hamilton /Niagara getting the worse of the storm


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I probably won't even get any.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I probably won't even get any.


You're married too?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mark Oomkes said:


> u're married t


well played. that was great.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Afternoon storms screw with my schedule, I end up doing my own little equipment show at the dealers lookingfor mowers and new products.
This looks a little overkill for my 1 man op, but I like it.


----------



## schrader

I would hate to see the price tag on that.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

there was one of these at the kentucky show and tripleL thought it was the greatest thing since a hino. I realised then he had too much money, had been around the draft beer too long and had too much sun.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

schrader said:


> I would hate to see the price tag on that.


Not sure if they are the Mulch Mule or are a competitor...but last I heard the Mulch Mule was $60k.

I always thought the least time consuming part of mulch was loading the wheelbarrow. Actually getting it to the bed and then spreading is the most time consuming.

I'd be mulch more interested in one of those Finn trailer blowers than this thing. I think I'd want to go with the 5 yd hopper minimum though.

Local Brickman wannabe has a couple. I could never justify the cost.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

What's the Kannadian price of that Markus?



Mark Oomkes said:


> Not sure if they are the Mulch Mule or are a competitor...but last I heard the Mulch Mule was $60k.
> 
> I always thought the least time consuming part of mulch was loading the wheelbarrow. Actually getting it to the bed and then spreading is the most time consuming.
> 
> I'd be mulch more interested in one of those Finn trailer blowers than this thing. I think I'd want to go with the 5 yd hopper minimum though.
> 
> Local Brickman wannabe has a couple. I could never justify the cost.


The TerrainPro is made by the company that bought Todd's patents etc for the Mule. Yes, north of 60k for a new one.

And you still have to push wheelbarrows.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Lol I didn’t ask...

I agree with the fold down sides on the truck loading a wheelbarrow isn’t that hard.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> What's the Kannadian price of that Markus?
> 
> The TerrainPro is made by the company that bought Todd's patents etc for the Mule. Yes, north of 60k for a new one.
> 
> And you still have to push wheelbarrows.


Who is Todd?

Mike Rorie developed them initially.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who is Todd?
> 
> Mike Rorie developed them initially.


Todds Enviroscapes. They're pretty much the Red Army equivalent in NEOH.

From my understanding, it was kind of like the Nate Kohn/Boss Quickcube thing. Todd came up with the idea, and then got someone else involved to finalize and manufacture them.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

sounds like real world dragons den stuff.

i had this idea once that chip dip, salsa and peanut butter jars should be like like a deodorant stick. getting low, turn it up. no mess.

$250k plus 1% of all sales. its yours.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

we use a 9cu ft large wheelbarrow with two front wheels and its mulch better.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> Lol I didn't ask...
> 
> I agree with the fold down sides on the truck loading a wheelbarrow isn't that hard.


That sounds like the hard way! Dump body up with the mulch chute and a hard rake as long as gravity is turned on that day everything works great


----------



## Triple L

And the snow begins..


----------



## chachi1984

Triple L said:


> And the snow begins..


Getting downgraded a lot 
Just a rain snow mix here in Burlington as of now . No accumulation


----------



## f150skidoo

Still doing nothing at my house in Caledon, I think we will only get a dusting to a few CM's at most according to radar it doesn't look like the snow is pushing as far north as the weather guesser had forecasted.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Not a drop or flake here either.
Now that I said that there will be 30cm at 2am when check again.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Not a drop or flake here either.
> Now that I said that there will be 30cm at 2am when check again.


Don't forget to unplug your truck, eh!!!


----------



## DeVries

Thunder snow now, crazy heavy stuff falling out of the sky. Drifts that are almost waist deep. 
Its going to be tough plowing today.


----------



## chachi1984

DeVries said:


> Thunder snow now, crazy heavy stuff falling out of the sky. Drifts that are almost waist deep.
> Its going to be tough plowing today.


Really. Roads are just slightly covered here in Burlington


----------



## By-The-Lake

Roads are bone dry in Oak Ridges. Radar sure looks busy though.


----------



## chachi1984

By-The-Lake said:


> Roads are bone dry in Oak R. Radar sure looks busy though.


Ya do I go to bed for another hour , snowing pretty hard but nothing is building up really


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Don't forget to unplug your truck, eh!!!


Thanks Mark, always looking out for me...


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Thunder snow now, crazy heavy stuff falling out of the sky. Drifts that are almost waist deep.
> Its going to be tough plowing today.


Jons waist deep...or Jds waist deep..?


----------



## SHAWZER

A night of watching some tv , looking at Radar showing snow but not a snowflake here . Time for a nap .


----------



## schrader

Same here not a flake, pretty rare we miss it completely


----------



## Mr.Markus

Flake and a half here, can't even find anything to salt. Waiting for the diner to open, maybe I should just go home and start my spring diet.


----------



## redclifford

holy smashed tatters..
It didn't miss us...30cm+ w big drifts n some lightening to boot!

Snow day for a lot of people, so many places not even touched yet


----------



## ff1221

Ounce and a half here, if you blink you'll miss it. Surprised Municipal plows aren't out!


----------



## Mr.Markus

redclifford said:


> holy smashed tatters..
> It didn't miss us...30cm+ w big drifts n some lightening to boot!
> 
> Snow day for a lot of people, so many places not even touched yet


Pictures or it didn't happen...
I'll see if my sister can send me some.
I miss the snow this year, truck is running like a top too. I've got $1500 worth of brushes to put on the sweepers for this spring. Already getting calls to get put on the list..


----------



## SHAWZER

ff1221 said:


> Ounce and a half here, if you blink you'll miss it. Surprised Municipal plows aren't out!


You drinking early on a Friday ?


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> You drinking early on a Friday ?


Well it is Friday so is that really considered early?


----------



## SHAWZER

Snow storm on TWN radar looks like it is circling back towards Toronto now .


----------



## DeVries

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...march-lion-hamilton-niagara-heavy-snow/96628/

It was a dozy for sure, 30 cms of heavy snow that has water pouring out of it when it gets pushed up onto a pile. Now its all running into the catch basins.


----------



## dingybigfoot

GTA definitely was spared.


----------



## GMC Driver

SNOWMAGGEDON!!!!

30cm (12" eh) of sakrete infused mush, plus drifts in under 12 hours. On cleanup rounds now, take advantage of sunny skies.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> SNOWMAGGEDON!!!!
> 
> 30cm (12" eh) of sakrete infused mush, plus drifts in under 12 hours. On cleanup rounds now, take advantage of sunny skies.


Pffft...in Toledo that's considered a fizzle. Eh


----------



## JD Dave

I was more then happy with a salt.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It was quite the Virga, it’s not too often the radar is that active without anything on the ground. I drove my route twice cause of what the radar was telling me right up until about 6 am and did nothing


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

anyone up for lunch on wednesday of this week?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> anyone up for lunch on wednesday of this week?


Sure...eh...


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> anyone up for lunch on wednesday of this week?


Maybe...

TueMar 6
Scattered flurries








0°C
32°F
-6
21
-3°
27°
60%
-
-
~1 cm
~0.75 in
23 km/h E
14 mph E
1
WedMar 7
Mixed precipitation *CRAP!!!*








4°C
39°F
1
34
-3°
27°
70%
<1 mm
trace
2-4 cm
1-2 in
13 km/h SE
8 mph SE
1
ThuMar 8
Scattered flurries


----------



## SHAWZER

Is your weather forecast 50 % right 50 % of the time ???? ....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Not this year. 25%-75%. But my liability is 100% on all the time...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Is your weather forecast 50 % right 50 % of the time ???? ....


Idiots here can't even look oot the window and get it right.


----------



## greywynd

I’m off all week. Makes me glad I no longer do snow removal!!


----------



## Triple L

Thanks for rubbing it in lol


----------



## Unraveller

Mr.Markus said:


> Maybe...
> 
> TueMar 6
> Scattered flurries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0°C
> 32°F
> -6
> 21
> -3°
> 27°
> 60%
> -
> -
> ~1 cm
> ~0.75 in
> 23 km/h E
> 14 mph E
> 1
> WedMar 7
> Mixed precipitation *CRAP!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4°C
> 39°F
> 1
> 34
> -3°
> 27°
> 70%
> <1 mm
> trace
> 2-4 cm
> 1-2 in
> 13 km/h SE
> 8 mph SE
> 1
> ThuMar 8
> Scattered flurries


You see accuweather?

+/- 25cm!

https://www.accuweather.com/en/ca/kitchener/n2p/daily-weather-forecast/49564


----------



## Mr.Markus

Unraveller said:


> You see accuweather?
> 
> +/- 25cm!
> 
> https://www.accuweather.com/en/ca/kitchener/n2p/daily-weather-forecast/49564


LOL..
I blame Dean....


----------



## greywynd

Triple L said:


> Thanks for rubbing it in lol


Well, if it helps, I'm planning on taking all summer off too. Do some work around the house, some fishing and atv'ing, and just relax a little.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

next time Ill just go to jackastors order the nachos and post a pic.
I have this feeling im getting 1-3cms over night


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> next time Ill just go to jackastors order the nachos and post a pic.
> I have this feeling im getting 1-3cms over night


I thought you said Tuesday...
Where are you guys...?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

tuesday is date night bud.

is that a salad on the nachos?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ok, I ordered them for you how long you going to be...?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I’m good for lunch today if anyone else is. 

How about somewhere near 407 and 400? 
Or is the same old a better spot.


----------



## Triple L

Snowing good here, off for a salt run, hopefully only 2-3 left in this season...


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I'm good for lunch today if anyone else is.
> 
> How about somewhere near 407 and 400?
> Or is the same old a better spot.


I'm guessing Jon put you up to this...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> I'm guessing Jon put you up to this...


no. I just know getting home for me is always full of traffic.
sometimes its so bad I have to stop for dinner.

I start bugging everyone via text in an hour or so.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Whenever the plan came out, weather was always good here, until Jon chimed in then it changed on me. He hasn't posted in a while an I'm having a slow year for once... Lol


----------



## DeVries

Brantford plows are out. Very localised though.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

End of season jitters ?
Salters acting funny. Hoses leaking 


Full scrape in Kingston 
What day is it ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

This morning I was worried I went a little heavy on the salt yesterday, but now I can nap through these squalls.


----------



## schrader

Snowing all day here, salt is melting the lots off but the walks have been shoveled twice and its still coming down.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Couldn't nap...so I tore into a sweeper I picked up on kijiji. This was barely used but someone didn't put it away nice. The brushes are rotted right off, no holes and the brush frame is solid. The bearings and gearbox turn like new, some brushes and paint and I have a backup for under $1k.Thumbs Up


----------



## dingybigfoot

http://thechive.com/2018/03/09/spoiled-millennial-blasts-baby-boomers-for-screwing-his-generation/


----------



## DeVries

Went skiing today, flurries sure were nice for that though. 
First time in 10 years, didn't break anything. Figured it was time our kids learn how to ski.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

dingybigfoot said:


> http://thechive.com/2018/03/09/spoiled-millennial-blasts-baby-boomers-for-screwing-his-generation/


The original poster's screen name explains about 99% of that.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Thumbs Up


----------



## SHAWZER

I like a shop with one , 1 size wrench fits all .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> I like a shop with one , 1 size wrench fits all .


Doesn't fit in the he drawer...


----------



## cet

Maybe that's why my kids clothes are always on the floor.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Maybe that's why my kids clothes are always on the floor.


Show them this then, at least hang it up.Animals...


----------



## redclifford

has anyone used a reist landscaper? for lawns or gravel driveways/roads

I'm interested in picking something up for the smaller tractor but havent had any luck finding anyone that has used it before


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

redclifford said:


> has anyone used a reist landscaper? for lawns or gravel driveways/roads
> 
> I'm interested in picking something up for the smaller tractor but havent had any luck finding anyone that has used it before


I am pretty sure that is what they use for the balldiamonds around here but it also has a heavy roller behind it.
Seems to do a nice job.
I like the blue skid on top of a an old piece of chain link fence lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Dean you would love my chain harrow on a 3pth. I have never priced one of the landscapers but I did use one one on the ball diamonds out here for the town one year. We have too many rocks for it to work for lawns. I really like the roto rakes, and if your just looking to grade gravel the land planes are cheap and just pull and go no fussing.


----------



## Triple L

redclifford said:


> has anyone used a reist landscaper? for lawns or gravel driveways/roads
> 
> I'm interested in picking something up for the smaller tractor but havent had any luck finding anyone that has used it before


Used one for a multi acre topsoil job, absolutely loved it! Works amazing! I would love to own one myself but they are hard to find used like you said


----------



## redclifford

The landscaper is the same concept as the land planes with regards to fussing - simple drop n go. It would be nice to be able to throw it on a lawn, gravel road or put the seeding attachment on 

Ps I love snow in March


----------



## DeVries

Some guys slept in I think, lots of in touched lots at 6am still.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Some guys slept in I think, lots of in touched lots at 6am still.


We had a nice half inch in 10 minute burst roll through after 700ish...


----------



## JD Dave

Mark Oomkes said:


> We had a nice half inch in 10 minute burst roll through after 700ish...


Thanks for the Michigan weather update.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave said:


> Thanks for the Michigan weather update.


Sure...eh


----------



## Mike_PS

Mark Oomkes said:


> We had a nice half inch in 10 minute burst roll through after 700ish...


Again, this is the Canadian weather thread, there's a SE Michigan one for you Thumbs Up


----------



## DeVries

Its all good, we are fine with their weather leftovers.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan said:


> Again, this is the Canadian weather thread, there's a SE Michigan one for you Thumbs Up


They don't like me there, either...eh.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Lunch get together;
Thursday works best for me but I can also do friday if that is prefered.
Post. 
can we meet somewhere like 407/400 area?
I know cet has a hard time getting the Nursing home shuttle bus driver detour.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

chad - friday
jon - friday
cet - any day
dean - any day
so far we are looking at friday...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Friday 12:30
where?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

400-407 area?
Here is a map of restaurants in that area.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Friday 12:30
> where?


Davis Dr. and Leslie


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have never been to baton rouge but the menu looks good.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> Davis Dr. and Leslie


is that as far as you can get before you nursing home pager starts beeping?


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> is that as far as you can get before you nursing home pager starts beeping?


Low battery warning on the scooter


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I have never been to baton rouge but the menu looks good.


I don't see any nachos on that menu, Dave's gonna be pi$$ed.
Looks good though.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Low battery warning on the scooter


Turn the salter off you can get twice as far.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-house-for-s...0-acre-farm-forlosure-auction-ajax/1339176435


----------



## JD Dave

Baton Rouge is pretty good. After reviewing my finances a Happy Meal would be more in price range. I might have to borrow $20 for fuel to get home from there also.


----------



## greywynd

JD Dave said:


> Baton Rouge is pretty good. After reviewing my finances a Happy Meal would be more in price range. I might have to borrow $20 for fuel to get home from there also.


Dave's kids better hide their piggy banks again.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

How many people ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Baton rouge is close to a Chevy dealer Dave, you can price that new truck.
I'm in Dean.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> Baton Rouge is pretty good. After reviewing my finances a Happy Meal would be more in price range. I might have to borrow $20 for fuel to get home from there also.


I think I'm being set up, you don't need to text me to see if I heard about lunch on Friday...


----------



## cet

JD Dave said:


> Baton Rouge is pretty good. After reviewing my finances a Happy Meal would be more in price range. I might have to borrow $20 for fuel to get home from there also.


IIRC you seem to always have a chauffeur.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> How many people ?


I thought you were the one in charge.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

It’s march break. 
Jd is prob looking for excuses to leave headquarters.


----------



## DeVries

Snow can stop now


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Snow can stop now


Lol...eh


----------



## ff1221

DeVries said:


> Snow can stop now


Tell me about it!


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC said:


> How many people ?





cet said:


> I thought you were the one in charge.


Typical management, doesn't really know what's going on.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Snow can stop now


Has it been sticking down there..


----------



## DeVries

No still burning off but just a matter of time before it collects. Lawns have almost 2 inches of fresh powder.
Got a hockey tourny with the kids in fergus tomorrow, and snows putting a dent in my plans, along with 3 staff members who are away for march break.
Not sure what I was thinking letting them take time off lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I just wanted to know how many so I can book a table. 

No management here. Owner operator.

Snowing good here but nothing is sticking on pavement


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I just wanted to know how many so I can book a table.
> 
> No management here. Owner operator.
> 
> Snowing good here but nothing is sticking on pavement


You're sounding tired.


----------



## greywynd

About 2-3 cm’s of wet sticky stuff on the roads here.


----------



## DeVries

Plowing all our accounts on the escarpment, along the lake everything is black and wet. 

Come on spring


----------



## cet

All white here, second day in a row.


----------



## schrader

Sixth day in a row here, the LE just never quits. Full plow done and needs to be plowed again


----------



## Mr.Markus

Lightest of salts here, think I put more salt on my breakfast....


----------



## GMC Driver

Pushing sites out here. Just hitting triggers at 6am. Salt held for a while...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Think I got my value out of these brushes...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Think I got my value out of these brushes...
> View attachment 179345
> View attachment 179346


You must be a Dutch Kannadian...eh?


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Mr.Markus said:


> Think I got my value out of these brushes...
> View attachment 179345
> View attachment 179346


Why poly rather than Poly/Wire or all Wire?
Is the primary use snow removal or sweeping debris?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Aerospace Eng said:


> Why poly rather than Poly/Wire or all Wire?
> Is the primary use snow removal or sweeping debris?


I use a combo, they aren't used for snow, I clean sand and gravel off sidewalks and grass blvd in the spring.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> You must be a Dutch Kannadian...eh?


Nope....my father was German,my mother British but we didn't have a lot growing up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Nope....my father was German,my mother British but we didn't have a lot growing up.


Germans are worse than Dutch...lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I don't believe you..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I don't believe you..


I do...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Keh...


----------



## cet

Mark Oomkes said:


> I do...


Me too


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mark Oomkes said:


> I do...


Expensive words


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> Me too


Sounds like you guys just got married. 
Cute


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Friday People 
12:30 lunch gtg
Baton Rouge
7520 Weston Rd, Woodbridge,
ON L4L 9L9
400-407 area
All welcome just let me know if your comming if you haven’t already
I’ll call in a reservation in the am
So far 7 people


----------



## schrader

Another day of LE here 50k winds, anyone seen spring I think it’s lost


----------



## Mr.Markus

Couple good squalls here last night as well, nice quiet salt run.


----------



## DeVries

I'm beginning to wonder too. We had more warm days in February then March. Looks like next Tuesday somethings brewing too.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Friday People
> 12:30 lunch gtg
> Baton Rouge
> 7520 Weston Rd, Woodbridge,
> ON L4L 9L9
> 400-407 area
> All welcome just let me know if your comming if you haven't already
> I'll call in a reservation in the am
> So far 7 people


Plus 1 Mark - greywnd is comming


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> I'm beginning to wonder too. We had more warm days in February then March. Looks like next Tuesday somethings brewing too.


Just saw Tuesday's is staying south, and should stay clear.

Good for pothole season - cold nights, and milder days!

http://www.chch.com/niagara-falls-testing-new-pot-hole-solution/


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Just saw Tuesday's is staying south, and should stay clear.
> 
> Good for pothole season - cold nights, and milder days!
> 
> http://www.chch.com/niagara-falls-testing-new-pot-hole-solution/


Huh...someone in that news footage looks vaguely familiar.

That's pretty cool Dave!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

GMC Driver said:


> Just saw Tuesday's is staying south, and should stay clear.
> 
> Good for pothole season - cold nights, and milder days!
> 
> http://www.chch.com/niagara-falls-testing-new-pot-hole-solution/


is that secret sauce cold patch part of that sale when chad buys everything ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

How many tonnes to fill a pothole...
How big are you potholes down there...?


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> is that secret sauce cold patch part of that sale when chad buys everything ?


I've learned from Dragon's Den / Shark Tank - "That's my other business, which isn't part of the deal"


----------



## DeVries

Yup he sure does. Looks like a good product too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Yup he sure does. Looks like a good product too.


A bit more hair and greyer than the last time I saw him.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> How many tonnes to fill a pothole...
> How big are you potholes down there...?


We made a 450MT pile late October, opened for business at Nov. 1st. We had about 50MT left when this pile was made yesterday (another 400MT). So about 400MT went out in 4.5 months to primarily 3 municipalities. The goal is to get the other municipalities in the region on board, but there's too many bean counters that look at the price alone. This product is 50% more to purchase, but you save with no repeat visits to the pothole.

Niagara Falls has been trialing it, and they show the results in the story. They have calculated that a return visit costs them $24/hole. This product makes the initial cost to fill the hole higher (by $4/hole) - but what they don't tell you is that this season their overall usage of product has dropped from 250MT to 100MT. So becasue their purchasing managers are alot smarter than me, they argue that it's cheaper to buy cheaper product at twice the volume, and pay their staff to fill the same holes 2-3 times a season. That's where the education part comes in, and getting a story like this out there begins to help - have to play a bit of politics to get the rest of them on board.

We are in a great spot for it - there are 12 townships/towns/cities, 2 counties, and a regional government in our territory that we can sell to. Then there are the school boards, Niagara Parks, Seaway, plus private contractors - I'd like to see it grow, and think the potential is there.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> A bit more hair and greyer than the last time I saw him.


I was going to say I thought I aged a lot since Ive seen these guys but I feel better now.
That's awesome Dave.


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice day here now . Warmed up to - 2 , quit snowing and sun is shining .


----------



## JD Dave

Screw off Markus as I’m not in a good mood due to no nachos. Who books a gtg at a restaurant that doesn’t have nachos.


----------



## Defcon 5

GMC Driver said:


> We made a 450MT pile late October, opened for business at Nov. 1st. We had about 50MT left when this pile was made yesterday (another 400MT). So about 400MT went out in 4.5 months to primarily 3 municipalities. The goal is to get the other municipalities in the region on board, but there's too many bean counters that look at the price alone. This product is 50% more to purchase, but you save with no repeat visits to the pothole.
> 
> Niagara Falls has been trialing it, and they show the results in the story. They have calculated that a return visit costs them $24/hole. This product makes the initial cost to fill the hole higher (by $4/hole) - but what they don't tell you is that this season their overall usage of product has dropped from 250MT to 100MT. So becasue their purchasing managers are alot smarter than me, they argue that it's cheaper to buy cheaper product at twice the volume, and pay their staff to fill the same holes 2-3 times a season. That's where the education part comes in, and getting a story like this out there begins to help - have to play a bit of politics to get the rest of them on board.
> 
> We are in a great spot for it - there are 12 townships/towns/cities, 2 counties, and a regional government in our territory that we can sell to. Then there are the school boards, Niagara Parks, Seaway, plus private contractors - I'd like to see it grow, and think the potential is there.


So you hold the rights to the product in your region??...That's a nice score on your part...If the Canadian local governments are anything like ours...It will be like trying to educate a group of plowsite members...For some reason they like to spend-waste our money freely...


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> Screw off Markus as I'm not in a good mood due to no nachos. Who books a gtg at a restaurant that doesn't have nachos.


It was the old guy, I think his name is Cris...I tried to pay for appetizers but all the millionaire snowplowers vetoed me..


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> It was the old guy, I think his name is Cris...I tried to pay for appetizers but all the millionaire snowplowers vetoed me..


I know I arrived late but I thought that plate was for Dave or I would have had some, I didn't see anyone else having any. I blinked twice and his lunch was gone too.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> I know I arrived late but I thought that plate was for Dave or I would have had some, I didn't see anyone else having any. I blinked twice and his lunch was gone too.


I was impressed, not too many can beat me at eating, but I don't talk much. He even kept up with the conversation and finished first. Probably why he has so many kids...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mr.Markus said:


> I was impressed, not too many can beat me at eating, but I don't talk much. He even kept up with the conversation and finished first. Probably why he has so many kids...


With that many kids you have to eat fast and be able to yell at them while doing so


----------



## greywynd

He salts fast too.


----------



## Defcon 5

greywynd said:


> He salts fast too.


Do you think the kids were conceved "fast"?


----------



## JD Dave

Apparently it’s pick on Dave day. At least I didn’t order steak when we were all splitting the bill.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Dean is growing fast...


----------



## cet

JD Dave said:


> Apparently it's pick on Dave day. At least I didn't order steak when we were all splitting the bill.


 We could talk about Jon but we covered that before he showed up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Do you think I could get a signed copy of his sisters book for my sister...?


----------



## greywynd

And learned that with today’s video doorbells to be careful, or use the back door!


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## cet

Well I forgot 1 major rule, when you go out for lunch dinner isn't served at home.


----------



## JD Dave

Poor Jon. After watching W5 again I’m pretty sure it’s Jon talking with a wig on. What’s the name of that Adam Sandler movie where he plays both himself and his sister. Lol


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave said:


> Poor Jon. After watching W5 again I'm pretty sure it's Jon talking with a wig on. What's the name of that Adam Sandler movie where he plays both himself and his sister. Lol


Jack & Jill... Or should we say, Jon & Jen hahaaaaaaaaa (sandy wrexler) LOL


----------



## dingybigfoot

Lol...you guys are killing me this morning.


----------



## greywynd

Don’t say that!! We might face the wrath of a moderator!!


----------



## SHAWZER

Took a chance and just removed the Boss blade from my truck for the first time since late November . Truck does not go anywhere , been driving sons Focus while he is away . Hope I did not piss off Mother Nature again ........


----------



## schrader

HA if it snows its your fault now. Have customers wanting us to sweep of walkways, -5 today and we are still doing site checks, not sure why we would be sweeping off walkways.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

anyone looking for a truck?
I took a truck on trade 2008 dodge ram 2500 quad cab short box 6.7 cummins diesel patriot blue with khaki/champagne lower two tone, and interior, auto, 4x4, all original never tuned, 366 000 kms matching blue cap, michelin tires. certified and etested. looking for $18500
this was grandpas truck and it was oiled and taken care of. never plowed. I prob have western mounts and a wideout available if needed that are not old. ever since I bought a tractor I havent touched a pickup plow.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I swept my lawn with the tractor today to test it out.
I expect 30cm tonight


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> anyone looking for a truck?
> I took a truck on trade 2008 dodge ram 2500 quad cab short box 6.7 cummins diesel patriot blue with khaki/champagne lower two tone, and interior, auto, 4x4, all original never tuned, 366 000 kms matching blue cap, michelin tires. certified and etested. looking for $18500
> this was grandpas truck and it was oiled and taken care of. never plowed. I prob have western mounts and a wideout available if needed that are not old. ever since I bought a tractor I havent touched a pickup plow.


Gramps liked to drive.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Gramps liked to drive.


 I had...I didn't know Chad owned a dodge...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

think a 2017 ram 5500 cab and chassis 4x4 12000km would fetch $57k ?


----------



## schrader

going bigger?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nope. 
Don’t use in summer 
Order new for winter ?


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Nope.
> Don't use in summer
> Order new for winter ?


Won't do doughnuts on dry pavement.


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader said:


> HA if it snows its your fault now. Have customers wanting us to sweep of walkways, -5 today and we are still doing site checks, not sure why we would be sweeping off walkways.


I'm ready to sweep just say the word, if it snows again I charge again when you call me back. The backup doesn't have a cab and heater though so no breaky the main sweeper.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

we swept a few parking lots last night.
doing a big one tonight and if we are lucky we should be able to sweep the lawns onto the parking lot while they are not soft. Then pick it all up at once.


----------



## schrader

Wow we are weeks away from sweeping, still lots of snow here and with no warm weather its not melting to quick


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yeah, I normally don’t start sweeping till mid April but I like the cold dry weather to get things ready in a nice heated shop.

Other than a few saltings I haven’t plowed since Feb14...





With the truck since Feb 11...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Today’s question 

Do I get a bonus at the end of the season for being a good worker?


----------



## SHAWZER

Today`s answer is.........


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Today`s answer is.........


New company moto....
" Our Season Never Ends "


----------



## Triple L

If you want him around next year then I would say yes, if not, then no


----------



## Mr.Markus

Most of the snow is gone here except for some big piles at the farm.
But these temps are still keeping the ice.on the lakes and ponds, even my water feature froze over but keeps on runing..


----------



## schrader

Weather Network has us at 5-10cm for Friday night starting to wonder if spring is ever coming


----------



## SHAWZER

The first week of April could be interesting too .


----------



## DeVries

Good for us skier's then.


----------



## schrader

Rather be golfing


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader said:


> Rather be golfing


Might improve your handicap...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

http://www.greenindustrypros.com/news/12403793/the-toro-company-acquires-lt-rich-products

they make the snow rator stand on snow plow machine


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> http://www.greenindustrypros.com/news/12403793/the-toro-company-acquires-lt-rich-products
> 
> they make the snow rator stand on snow plow machine


Link isn't working, but apparently LT Rich was bought by Toro.

http://www.lawnandlandscape.com/article/ll-031918-toro-acquires-lt-rich/

Mark Oomkes, Tuesday at 9:19 AM Report
#78 + Quote Reply


----------



## By-The-Lake

Sidewalk crews just got happier. Here is the link. http://www.snowrator.com/videos/


----------



## Mr.Markus

I wonder if any of us failed at business the Government would bail us out... I sure don't read this kind of stuff in the tenders that I answer...

https://www.rocktoroad.com/roads-pa...keep-carillion-canadas-operations-moving-5797


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I wonder if any of us failed at business the Government would bail us out... I sure don't read this kind of stuff in the tenders that I answer...
> 
> https://www.rocktoroad.com/roads-pa...keep-carillion-canadas-operations-moving-5797


Too big to fail???


----------



## greywynd

Soooo, maybe privitization wasn’t the best option? 

I also have to wonder, why does the number of employees go from 300 to 500 in summer? I would think for road maintenance that most labour would be for snow?


----------



## greywynd

Here's what an Alberta parking lot looks like a day after a snow. Little different than anything in the GTA or southern Ontario for that matter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

greywynd said:


> View attachment 179824
> Here's what an Alberta parking lot looks like a day after a snow. Little different than anything in the GTA or southern Ontario for that matter.


Maybe they're on to something...it snows in the winter. Pavement doesn't have to be bare within 5 minutes of snow stopping. Reduced salt usage is better for the environment.

You never know...


----------



## dingybigfoot

greywynd said:


> View attachment 179824
> Here's what an Alberta parking lot looks like a day after a snow. Little different than anything in the GTA or southern Ontario for that matter.


Property managers here would have a melt down. No pun intended.


----------



## greywynd

Couple differences, but first and foremost, it’s winter. People realize that and adjust accordingly. It’s a long way between towns with nothing, no houses, etc, so people know they are stuck on their own if they aren’t prepared. 

Not sure about the availability or pricing of salt, often the temps are cold enough that it wouldn’t be effective anyway. 

Even in town, a 1-2” snow gets a shot of sand for 20’ or so before stop signs. Driving is different though too, even in small towns, photo radar and red light cameras are everywhere. If the limit is 50, everyone drives 50, not 60, 70, or more. With people driving smoother, with less hard stops and takeoffs, conditions also come into play less.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

However correct me if I am wrong. 
With such low expectations isn’t that lowering the billable amount. If it wasn’t for the requests, specifications and expectations of the lots my income wouldn’t be near what it is. I might not even be interested


----------



## Mr.Markus

You would need to up your marketing game. Its now standby time.
Imagine how cheap those MP liveedges would be...


----------



## greywynd

I know I’ve only seen municipal or highway plows, can’t say I’ve seen a truck with plow at all. Saw a skid steer the other day with a bulk material bucket, but it was travelling on the road so I don’t know if he was doing snow or not. 

No idea of prices for snow out here, that plaza has an insurance company in it, as well as the license agency for plates/stickers etc.


----------



## schrader

LE snow on April first, looks like another week of winter yet.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I hope to be sweeping and chipping this week, still got a mower and trailer to pick up so some nice rain days would be nice while its still cold.


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader said:


> LE snow on April first, looks like another week of winter yet.


The 2nd week of April looks like more winter for us too ........


----------



## ff1221

Yeah no significant changes in the forecast, could be May before we get back to work. Everything around here is either frozen or mud.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

we have a condo contract that that alot of other boards watch.
this one renewed us for 5 years last year. We are actually out today 
edging, sweeping lawns and lots. might even test out the aerator on tractor. that should get the others talking.

anyone have any good april fools?
I helped ice some carrot cake cupcakes,
a few of them were done with butter instead of the icing.LOL

I kept starting a lot of conversations with So Mrs Champ and I have something really good to tell you guys.. we really like the the new truck. LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I was thinking about putting a forsale sign up on the lawn of the house with a sold on it a few hours later.


----------



## DeVries

Two of my neighbours listed their houses, one is going thru a divorce another is getting re-located. I thought both were crazy asking what they did. One had 12 views in 2 days the other 4. Both sold for asking in 4 days with no conditions. The market is crazy hot right now, cant believe what people are paying for 1 acre country lots now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Managing duties today, servicing generators, had to replace a hot water tank on another property. I can't imagine having an alarm that tells you your hot water tank isn't working...lol.


----------



## greywynd

I was looking at a setup to turn my hot water tank and water pump on and off 4-5 years ago via the net. Never ended up doing it, but was only about 300 or so then to set it up. 

I’ve started looking at home automation/security again recently, and the amount of stuff available now is crazy.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

when I was looking up some of the things google home can do I saw a video of a parrot that made a grocery list.
he kept on saying strawberry and crackers


----------



## Mark Oomkes

greywynd said:


> I was looking at a setup to turn my hot water tank and water pump


Man I thought this was going a completely different direction....


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Two of my neighbours listed their houses, one is going thru a divorce another is getting re-located. I thought both were crazy asking what they did. One had 12 views in 2 days the other 4. Both sold for asking in 4 days with no conditions. The market is crazy hot right now, cant believe what people are paying for 1 acre country lots now.


Whats an acre lot going for down there..?


----------



## DeVries

Anywheres between 3-400,000.00 depending on location and if services are available. I almost paid that 10 years ago for 45 acres with a house and shop.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have a 3/4 acre lot listed at 340k
The only services are once a week garbage and daily post. Its crazy here as well. The old erin hydo building is on a beautifullyl exposed corner. Back in the nineties I wanted to buy it from the town for $400k and they were considering it. They held onto it and its listed a $1.3m
https://www.youronlineagents.com/listingphotos_crea/1419317/19124261_1.jpg


----------



## DeVries

If we are talking a lot with a house etc, the starting range is 550 up to 900 again depending on what shape the house is in and property.

That old Hydro building would make an awesome shop and office for someone for sure.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its about the same here.
I don't know how the younger generation afford it, but they are slated to double the size of Town with a pending developement.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> If we are talking a lot with a house etc, the starting range is 550 up to 900 again depending on what shape the house is in and property.


It's not quite that here (I'm 30 miles south of DeVries), but my property has tripled in value since I bought it 15 years ago. Helps I got a good deal then. But an acre lot here with decent home is about 100k less.

Problem is you have to relocate. Saw 150 acres in Cape Breton with 2 houses, 4 barns, on a lake for mid 300s.



Mr.Markus said:


> I don't know how the younger generation afford it, but they are slated to double the size of Town with a pending developement.


Same development plans out here. One development we're in is slated for a total of 400 houses (all in the 5-800K range) they just announced that they're adding 1200 more. Wonder where everyone is coming from?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Problem is you have to relocate. Saw 150 acres in Cape Breton with 2 houses, 4 barns, on a lake for mid 300s.


Any churches oot there?


----------



## Mr.Markus

We are not a far commute to TOMISSBRAM,a lot of big houses going up. Its funny the ones you see along the hiway, I would want more privacy. Its funny what city folk think the country is and how many lights they need on the exterior. Come misquito/ spider season I think we'll see some darker houses.


----------



## JD Dave

Looking back prices all seem cheap now but at the time they seemed expensive.


----------



## ff1221

Prices here are getting rediculous too with the pending retube of the nuclear plant and lack of houses. 2 places 1 road over just sold, one was a 2 acre with 100yr old house and new 30x40 size shed, was listed 349,000 and the one next door was 10 acres with 100yr old farm house and bank barn, listed at 400,000. Both houses were outdated and would need extensive renovations. Sold within a week of listing. I just bought 57 acres for 100,000 but ive looked after the property for 15 years so got a deal on it, plan to build on it in the future.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have seen houses in cobourg double in 18 months.
I bought a house in nov 2016 on the main street for $224k
Today there isnt a house for sale under $375k in town.


----------



## Triple L

Avg single detached in Kitchener Waterloo is $495...

How's the average person 20-30 supposed to survive? 

Better yet how can a young digerman buy a property with a decent house and an acre or two?


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L said:


> Avg single detached in Kitchener Waterloo is $495...
> 
> How's the average person 20-30 supposed to survive?
> 
> Better yet how can a young digerman buy a property with a decent house and an acre or two?


It's called sacrifice. If the interest rates weren't so low the prices wouldn't be anywhere near where they are. The first house I bought when I was 22 the 7% mortgage rate looked pretty good after hearing stories of the early 80's.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> Looking back prices all seem cheap now but at the time they seemed expensive.


My friend that passed away bought his 40 acres for $17k from his dad. 
I can't find any evidence that he actually paid him. Farmers....


----------



## DeVries

Mark Oomkes said:


> Any churches oot there?


A few. Small but that's not a bad thing.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The first property I bought was 9% interest. 
I think 12% interest and your money doubles every 5 years?
The first house I bought was $86k (2004) power of sale and when the bank took the offer I thought I maybe over paid. 
They need to teach interest, amortization, mortgages and money in school. 

On a side note if anyone deals with cibc the bizline visa is a great credit card. Depending on how you qualify its a no fee, no perk, low rate example (3 points over prime) card. You can have multiple cards for employees and set limits all at no extra charge with your typical 30 day grace period. It also sorts all your purchase automatically online to the best of its ability. 

Raining here now


----------



## Mr.Markus

I always go with points cards, I pay for everything with them and never carry a balance. My old drivers rewards card paid a $5k bill at the mechanic last year that was truck cert, 2 trailer certs with a bunch of tires and brakes. All from just using the card, no fees. It was a nice bonus. 
I think they changed it cause of guys like me. 
But there's guys here that just trade up when they need new tires...


----------



## JD Dave

I’m not sure who I want to be when I grow up? Dean or Markus


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave said:


> It's called sacrifice. If the interest rates weren't so low the prices wouldn't be anywhere near where they are. The first house I bought when I was 22 the 7% mortgage rate looked pretty good after hearing stories of the early 80's.


I still think I'd rather pay higher interest and things be attainable and atleast give me the opportunity to pay it down quicker then insanely high prices making things not attainable with low interest


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Markus keeps it forever and when he is due for a new one he keeps the old one for a backup. 

I’m talking about his tools and machines not his women.


----------



## ff1221

Bought my first house for 80k in 2001 with a $10/hr hardware store job, thought it was great having a 7% mortgage with 7% cash back, covered my legal fees and bought the wife a washer and dryer. Not sure you could get a mortgage on a minimum wage job even though here it's cheaper to buy a $300,000 home then pay rent.

Freezing rain and ice pellets here, The Weather Network missed it again. Worst part is they talk like they believe what comes out of their mouth.


----------



## Unraveller

Triple L said:


> I still think I'd rather pay higher interest and things be attainable and atleast give me the opportunity to pay it down quicker then insanely high prices making things not attainable with low interest


Saved for my first house working at Loblaws DB for $14 per hour in 2002. 16 Years later they are still paying $14 per hour (was $13 before min wage increase). It wasn't too hard to save 5% down for a 150k bungalow: Basically 500 hours of savings.

Today it would take 1500-2000 hours for the same 5% down on the same house, and you'd need to be making almost triple per hour to actually qualify for the mortgage...

It's ludicrous now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> I'm not sure who I want to be when I grow up? Dean or Markus


Definitely Dean, you don't wanna go back to Stewarts.


----------



## SHAWZER

That was the most water soaked 2 inches of slush I have ever chased around . More Snow on the way ........


----------



## DeVries

We've had a few decent bands come thru but the ground is to warm for it to stick.
Friday night looks like we are going back into the deep freeze.


----------



## schrader

like shoveling concrete, they sure screwed our forecast up.


----------



## GMC Driver

Quality home construction couldnt stand up to the winds today.


----------



## DeVries

Yikes

Its not a wonder when its sheeted with styrofoam


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Quality home construction couldnt stand up to the winds today.


How windy was it???


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

anyone from the Belleville area ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

At 1 point they were warning of 80km/hr.
We're at about 46 now.
New weather alert just went up on Twn, think they found a window...
Lots of damage videos going up too.. They must have another day job...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Where is everybody...?
Nobody salting out here
I'm worried everybody knows something I don't..lol.FML


----------



## SHAWZER

Going for bacon and eggs in a few minutes ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

Diner just opened lol.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> Yikes
> 
> Its not a wonder when its sheeted with styrofoam


FWIW - GTA high volume builder I'm told.



Mark Oomkes said:


> How windy was it???


Sustained 40-50, gusts over 65. Acutally had a storm surge on this end of Lake Erie. Canal opened last week, but ice off the lake was coming into the canal, pushed by wind. Lockmaster said the water level was up over 2 meters from it's regular level. There's some pics around of washouts on the north end of Lake Erie.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> FWIW - GTA high volume builder I'm told.
> 
> Sustained 40-50, gusts over 65. Acutally had a storm surge on this end of Lake Erie. Canal opened last week, but ice off the lake was coming into the canal, pushed by wind. Lockmaster said the water level was up over 2 meters from it's regular level. There's some pics around of washouts on the north end of Lake Erie.


Huh, that isn't that windy.

Seiche? Storm surge?

2 meters is a pretty good amount.


----------



## Triple L

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh, that isn't that windy.
> 
> Seiche? Storm surge?
> 
> 2 meters is a pretty good amount.


I'm surprised with the little time you spend in Canada you know what meters are LOL


----------



## SHAWZER

A lot of people in Canada do not know what meters are .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> A lot of people in Canada do not know what meters are .


LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> I'm surprised with the little time you spend in Canada you know what meters are LOL


The Google told me...


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> A lot of people in Canada do not know what meters are .


3 feet


----------



## Mr.Markus

My 3rd foot is no where near a meter...


----------



## Triple L

On second thought I don't think mark knows what a meter of water in a pond is LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> On second thought I don't think mark knows what a meter of water in a pond is LOL


 I'm never going to let you buy me lunch again...


----------



## cet

Ton, tonne?


----------



## Unraveller

There's a whole lot of Meters in this thread, and not a lot of Metres..


----------



## Mr.Markus

Winter must be over the heater blower went in my truck yesterday on the way home from breakfast. Almost lost a toe...


----------



## Mr.Markus

While touring a property yesterday the sun was melting the snow in the trees and the wind was freezing it into icicles.
Nature is weird....


----------



## DeVries

Blower truck is putting mulch over top of the snow this morning, wasn't going to cancel them. But it definitely has been a slow start to the spring. Minus 6 tonight, that won't help warm up the ground.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Winter must be over the heater blower went in my truck yesterday on the way home from breakfast. Almost lost a toe...


You only have 1 toe?


----------



## Mr.Markus

5 tows...trailers


----------



## Mr.Markus

EC Radar must've switched thwie high tec stuff to the rain setting. All I see is snow....


----------



## JD Dave

It sure is white up in Erin.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave said:


> It sure is white up in Erin.


Markus is _that _old???


----------



## Mr.Markus

2 and a half inches this morning since 9.
Nice that the salt is holding the pavement. Friday, have to plow my residences this aft.


----------



## Triple L

Ya solid 5cm here too, salt worked awesome tho


----------



## Mr.Markus

It can stop now...


----------



## SHAWZER

Did the snow stop ?  Little bit yesterday melted on contact . Dusting 6 am right after breakfast , full salt .


----------



## Mr.Markus

We had a series of squalls, it wasn't bad. Ground temps and a little salt did wonders. I stayed off the gravel with the blade. Little slippy this morning for another light salt.


----------



## schrader

Looks like the cold is hanging on for another two weeks, this is going to be one cold April


----------



## SHAWZER

Mother Nature does not want to let go of old Man Winter . Dusting of snow , - 9 , . Salt then breakfast at 5:30 ...... beer by 9 am .


----------



## schrader

Nice little streamer just rolled through here near white out conditions for a bit


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader said:


> Nice little streamer just rolled through here near white out conditions for a bit


Thought I would share a little snow with you ........


----------



## schrader

Thanks but no thanks


----------



## Mr.Markus

How many events are you guys up to up there this season?


----------



## SHAWZER

The Plaza I plow with 1" trigger , 54 plows and 85 salts . Does not include spot saltings .


----------



## John_DeereGreen

SHAWZER said:


> The Plaza I plow with 1" trigger , 54 plows and 85 salts . Does not include spot saltings .


What is an average winter for that site?


----------



## schrader

I would say we are on par with that our first plow was Nov 10 it’s bee a busy season


----------



## SHAWZER

John_DeereGreen said:


> What is an average winter for that site?


Average 60 plows and 90 salts


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> The Plaza I plow with 1" trigger , 54 plows and 85 salts . Does not include spot saltings .


That's awesome...lol.

My neighbors kids built a snowman yesterday, now everytime I look out the window all I can think is "Go home Winter, you're drunk...!"


----------



## SHAWZER

Leaving the blade and salter on my truck for another week , maybe 2 weeks .


----------



## Mr.Markus

First call of the week... Customer from NY would like the pool open for May 11
It was -6 here this morning.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Spring is coming....

https://www.agdealer.com/brindley


----------



## SHAWZER

So is Christmas ...lol . How many events for you guys down there ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

16 pushes, 36 salts way below for us.
Can't wait to get cleanups started.


----------



## DeVries

I'll follow the auction on line. Last year the prices some things went for was crazy. Too many south of the border shoppers driving the prices up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I agree, it was a day wasted for me last year.


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN has us at 10cm this saturday and 10-15 on sunday .......


----------



## SHAWZER

I will try to send the snow south to raise your push count .......


----------



## ff1221

I sent mother nature a letter, told her she's fired then I brought all my equipment home!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> I'll follow the auction on line. Last year the prices some things went for was crazy. Too many south of the border shoppers driving the prices up.


Definitely not very smart...those south of the border types.


----------



## SHAWZER

Wow , TWN has more snow for Erin than here in Meaford ........


----------



## GMC Driver

In case anyone here is interested:

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1346134115


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> In case anyone here is interested:
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1346134115


Nice looking truck Dave...if it didn't have that goofy spreader\spinner I might be interested.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nice looking truck Dave...if it didn't have that goofy spreader\spinner I might be interested.


It's a matter of perspective. When I look in the mirror, it doesn't look too goofy to me. But others say different...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> It's a matter of perspective. When I look in the mirror, it doesn't look too goofy to me. But others say different...


Nevermind...


----------



## Mr.Markus

You could.make a lot of potholes with that truck, or modify it to fill them.


----------



## greywynd

I’ve seen a couple trucks now with chutes and no spinner, being used for cold patch work. Must be fun getting that cleaned out though?


----------



## Mr.Markus

The few asphalt drives I've hauled in we coated the boxes with diesel fuel. It was a while ago but I can guarantee the asphalt guys still do it.


----------



## greywynd

These were both municipal trucks, so using diesel is not very eco-friendly. I was just surprised the chains could handle the cold patch.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mr.Markus said:


> The few asphalt drives I've hauled in we coated the boxes with diesel fuel. It was a while ago but I can guarantee the asphalt guys still do it.


The asphalt plants around here have big signs that say some variation of "absolutely no spraying truck beds with diesel fuel on the property"


----------



## schrader

Wow our forecast for the weekend sure took a turn for the worse, sure hope something changes before then.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Zuckerberg is getting grilled from State Senators right now.


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader said:


> Wow our forecast for the weekend sure took a turn for the worse, sure hope something changes before then.


What weather site are you looking at ? TWN went from 10 -15 cm of snow each day to a little freezing rain now .


----------



## Mr.Markus

I put up signs on properties I plow that say “Absolutely no slipping and falling allowed on premises...”


----------



## greywynd

About 2 cms of snow here in 20-30 minutes tonight, just before I came in for the evening. It’s stopped now, but the lawns are white.


----------



## Triple L

This has to be the most dragged out winter I can remember for a long time


----------



## Mr.Markus

I signed a lot of work for his summer, still putting off my cleanups. Guess I should get at it.


----------



## schrader

We tried sweeping yesterday but it was still to frozen, weekend looks like more of a mess every time I check the forecast, looking forward to an end to this one.


----------



## SHAWZER

Another few days and nights of looking out the window and going for drives to see what s##t Mother Nature will throw at us ........


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Another few days and nights of looking out the window and going for drives to see what s##t Mother Nature will throw at us ........


It' obvious mother nature doesn't golf.


----------



## DeVries

We are debating if a salter or two should be put back on.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mine went back on at 2 am the other day....good news is not using even half the salt on the route with the ground temps and longer daylight.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I do not like how that weekend model is shaping up for me, significant freezing rain.


----------



## greywynd

It’s ok Markus, you’ll be able to use that salt you’ve been saving.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I do not like how that weekend model


Do you like green eggs and ham?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Green eggs and sausage...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Did a run this morning, just as I m finishing a pre treat it starts to rain not freezing on contact. The last place, north side sheet of ice...almost slid into a wall.


----------



## FredG

Mr.Markus said:


> Did a run this morning, just as I m finishing a pre treat it starts to rain not freezing on contact. The last place, north side sheet of ice...almost slid into a wall.


Did you steer your way out of if or put in reverse and put the coal to it like they do in planes lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I close my eyes and cross my arms in front of my face.


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN just added 10 -15 cm of snow back into the mix of freezing rain . I keep my eyes open , like to see what and where I am going to hit .......


----------



## greywynd

I think I’ll bring in firewood so i can stay in and watch the fire all weekend.


----------



## DeVries

Temps are cooler now then forcasted 2 days ago. Salters are going back on today, don't want to take the chance.


----------



## SHAWZER

Blindfolded and tossing darts at the board . Freezing Rain and 15 - 20 cm Snow forecasted for here ........


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Enviro posted 5cm of ice pellets for me. That’s not a game changer that’s a game ender.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Temps are cooler now then forcasted 2 days ago. Salters are going back on today, don't want to take the chance.


Going to be an interesting weekend...it appears that it's dropping south a bit.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Need to get some cash and bottled water...
Or just hang out and Tims in Erin. They have a generator...


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> Going to be an interesting weekend...it appears that it's dropping south a bit.


Models indicate....

A slight shift in track....

Wonder if I could include something in the contract language that would be similar. Something like "Models indicate that winter will lead directly into summer, and as such the probability of salting Sunday and mowing Monday is increasing. Therfore individualized services will be provided at a daily cost of $xxx,xxx" (6 figures)

With this additional clause "A slight shift in track may cause the contractor to go clinically insane, and therefore indemnifies him/her of any percieved or realized liability."


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Models indicate....
> 
> A slight shift in track....
> 
> Wonder if I could include something in the contract language that would be similar. Something like "Models indicate that winter will lead directly into summer, and as such the probability of salting Sunday and mowing Monday is increasing. Therfore individualized services will be provided at a daily cost of $xxx,xxx" (6 figures)
> 
> With this additional clause "A slight shift in track may cause the contractor to go clinically insane, and therefore indemnifies him/her of any percieved or realized liability."


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## JD Dave

What’s the big deal. If it’s slippery we salt it and if not we plow it. It’s not like you need a University degree to do our job.


----------



## Triple L

GMC Driver said:


> Models indicate....
> 
> A slight shift in track....
> 
> Wonder if I could include something in the contract language that would be similar. Something like "Models indicate that winter will lead directly into summer, and as such the probability of salting Sunday and mowing Monday is increasing. Therfore individualized services will be provided at a daily cost of $xxx,xxx" (6 figures)
> 
> With this additional clause "A slight shift in track may cause the contractor to go clinically insane, and therefore indemnifies him/her of any percieved or realized liability."


You forgot the decimal point  hahahahahahaha love it


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> "A slight shift in track may cause the contractor to go clinically insane,


This is assuming we aren't already clinically insane for being in this business...


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave said:


> What's the big deal. If it's slippery we salt it and if not we plow it. It's not like you need a University degree to do our job.


That may be true. But as one who also relys on the weather, I am sure that you've had your share of stressful moments during a particulary wet spring or fall. There is little spring and fall anymore - seems like we've lost these 2 seasons, and the expectation is to perform. Thanks Al Gore!

I have no problem with an expectation to perform when required, but just wish I was getting K/W money to soften the blow. And maybe a couple of weeks longer to transition between seasons.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> And maybe a couple of weeks longer to transition between seasons.


What fun would life be withoot stress? You'd have fewer grey hairs in that beard.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I wish I had Kenworth money too...

Anyone looking for a single axle IH 4900 2001 pre Pre emmission standard, air brake, air tailgate, air tarp, 466E, electric brake control, with dump, I have 1 for sale 274k 
$20k Cdn
Also have a 2013 pj 25ft float trailer, electric brake,12 ton dual duals, used little, but could use some paint.
$13k

Neither used in winter. I’ll try post some pics when I get home.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I thought that k/w stood for 
Kitchener / Waterloo money. 
Also known as Chad bucks. 

I’m fine with whatever comes. We have lots of salt. Apparently not many do. I’ve had a few calls. It’s surprising how many customers want re assurance they will be taken care of. 

Took the sweeper and aerator off the sidewalk tractor. Put the blade and salter back on.


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver said:


> That may be true. But as one who also relys on the weather, I am sure that you've had your share of stressful moments during a particulary wet spring or fall. There is little spring and fall anymore - seems like we've lost these 2 seasons, and the expectation is to perform. Thanks Al Gore!
> 
> I have no problem with an expectation to perform when required, but just wish I was getting K/W money to soften the blow. And maybe a couple of weeks longer to transition between seasons.


I was being sarcastic with my post. Stress is real and I expeirence it often. Some of us stress is like a drug and they can't get enough of it. I'm not one of those people but I know I can at least function while dealing with it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave said:


> Stress is real and I expeirence it often.


It shows by the lack of hair.


----------



## Defcon 5

JD Dave said:


> What's the big deal. If it's slippery we salt it and if not we plow it. It's not like you need a University degree to do our job.


Hell....Even farmers can do it......:waving:


----------



## Mr.Markus

I know it stands for kitch/waterloo money. I was trying to deflect from the Chad/Niagara tension...


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I thought that k/w stood for
> Kitchener / Waterloo money.
> Also known as Chad bucks.


You are a pretty bright guy!



Mr.Markus said:


> I know it stands for kitch/waterloo money. I was trying to deflect from the Chad/Niagara tension...


No tension here!!


----------



## schrader

Absolutely pouring all day here, there is a little finger of precipitation right over us. We are going to get hammered this weekend come on spring


----------



## cet

schrader said:


> We are going to get hammered this weekend come on spring


Are you a beer drinker or something stronger?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Obviously beer or it would've been more than 1finger...


----------



## Triple L

GMC Driver said:


> No tension here!!


Here either, I was the one laughing along with it, ive always been great with GMC Dave and always will be, it's only jokes...


----------



## Bajak

How mulch salt do you guys have left?


----------



## schrader

I think I might need something stronger than beer after this weekend, maybe tequila


----------



## SHAWZER

This system is massive , from Houston , Texas all the way to Montreal , Quebec .


----------



## GMC Driver

Bajak said:


> How mulch salt do you guys have left?


First time I've ever bought salt in April. I'm now certain I have enough.


----------



## wishfull

Trying to find spring in Alberta. -5 celsius this morning, light snow and more forecast. Landscaping and mowing equipment under 2 feet of snow yet and still working our snow contracts. Trying to get our outside displays for our greenhouses and nursery ready and set up. Supposed to open in 2 weeks for sales. Looks more like March 14 out here. GLOBAL WARMING?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Anyone check in on the auction... Lol


----------



## DeVries

Yup, shut it off though. I get the feeling people dont know their numbers on new and used equipment very much.


----------



## greywynd

For those wanting some consolation, this time last year I was opening the swimming pool.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

greywynd said:


> For those wanting some consolation, this time last year I was opening the swimming pool.


I could open mine...if I had one...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Bajak said:


> How mulch salt do you guys have left?


Holy missing plow man!!!!!

How you doing Jim/Jimmy/James/Jamie????

Was wondering if you were still alive!


----------



## GMC Driver

wishfull said:


> Trying to get our outside displays for our greenhouses and nursery ready and set up. Supposed to open in 2 weeks for sales.


I'm sure there's gonna be a few of those collapsing this weekend - alot of hardware/grocery outlets already have their temp garden centres in the parking lot set up. Those shade structures won't take much...



John_DeereGreen said:


> I could open mine...if I had one...


50 miles across the lake it's supposed to hit 70 today. Right now headed to 30-32 here.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

GMC Driver said:


> 50 miles across the lake it's supposed to hit 70 today. Right now headed to 30-32 here.


It's pretty impressive to see the swing in temperatures in such a short distance. You're only about 140 miles from me in a straight line.


----------



## Bajak

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy missing plow man!!!!!
> 
> How you doing Jim/Jimmy/James/Jamie????
> 
> Was wondering if you were still alive!


Needed a technological break. It's been years since I've been here. 
I thought they'd banned a 15yog from Florida from here long ago. Lol.
Expecting 25mm of ice here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Bajak said:


> Needed a technological break. It's been years since I've been here.
> I thought they'd banned a 15yog from Florida from here long ago. Lol.
> Expecting 25mm of ice here


I knew you were going oof line, but was wondering if you were coming back. Or were your ears ringing? I was just talking to Mr Markus aboot you and you popped oot of the woodwork.

Hope you don't get it. Possibly the same here, so far so good.

I hope all is well.


----------



## Bajak

Retired from plowing for now. Got a JOB. Company closed its doors. Got a better job. Lifes been good. Not homeless or hopeless anymore.
Setting myself up for another kick at the cat so to speak. 
Ice is already accumulating here.
10 miles north of Hamilton


----------



## DeVries

Still clear and dry here minus 1. Looks like we are right on the line though.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Tomorrow suppose to be 40-50mm for us.I'm on my third salt today 1 push.


----------



## Triple L

Full plow for us in the morning... Plowing ice pellets that is

So much for sweeping next weekend


----------



## SHAWZER

30 cm and drifts here , little less in town so far . First beer of the day , running late .......


----------



## greywynd

About 3 cms of ice pellets here. Ground is cold enough again that it’s now starting to pile up. Should be interesting to see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> I knew you were going oof line, but was wondering if you were coming back. Or were your ears ringing? I was just talking to Mr Markus aboot you and you popped oot of the woodwork.
> 
> Hope you don't get it. Possibly the same here, so far so good.
> 
> I hope all is well.


I think Mike called him...


----------



## Bajak

Mr.Markus said:


> I think Mike called him...


Rick called me.. I thought it a coincidence


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Bajak said:


> Rick called me.. I thought it a coincidence


Who is Rick?


----------



## dingybigfoot

Welp!! As I smile through clenched teeth.


----------



## Bajak

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who is Rick?


It's jamie. Might needto


Mark Oomkes said:


> Who is Rick?


An old friend, more of a lurker than a troll.
Don't think he's a member anywherever(sp)
Me newbee agin


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Bajak said:


> It's jamie. Might needto
> 
> An old friend, more of a lurker than a troll.
> Don't think he's a member anywherever(sp)
> Me newbee agin


So now I have to call you Jim/Jimmy/James/Jamie/Rick/Richard?


----------



## Bajak

You bet


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

2cm ice pellets / snow here. Everything is white. 
Salted everything twice. 

Leave this down and let the freezing rain fall on top. Scrape it off then. 
Scrape it off before am. 
Going to nap then decide. 

The whole town is pretty well shut down. Prob still a few at the gym lol 
Anytime fitness.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Didn’t see to many a$$hats on the roads today, everyone pretty much behaving themselves. Just got back from running my Bil to kichiloo.need a nap too


----------



## DeVries

Its a plow for us too in the early am. Surprised the hwy"s havent been touched yet

Saw some poor slob had jacknifed his pickup with a massive sailboat on the hwy. Passenger side was wedged against the jersey barrier and the boat was wedged up against the drivers door. I'm sure both are a total write off.


----------



## Bajak

Yeah. Think it best not to go anywhere tommorrow


----------



## ff1221

Bajak said:


> Yeah. Think it best not to go anywhere tommorrow


Nice to hear from you, sorry to hear You moved out of the area but glad to hear all is well! Retiring from snow removal sure sounds nice!


----------



## SHAWZER

I can drink all day now .......


----------



## dingybigfoot

Merry go round of salt.


----------



## Triple L

Salt doesn't exist in kw anymore....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Walk ways are killing me...seems nicer just to leave it and pretend its sand. like walking on a beach.


----------



## Triple L

Out went our Hydro


----------



## Mr.Markus

Did you pay your bill...?


----------



## Unraveller

Triple L said:


> Out went our Hydro


Where are you?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Winding his blackberry...


----------



## schrader

This storm is kicking you [email protected]# ice pellets all day, the walks drift in ten minutes after you clear them and that stuff is crazy heavy.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Everything is a mess here.


----------



## Mr.Markus

dingybigfoot said:


> Everything is a mess here.


Clean it up before she gets home...

Unilock is the worst here. I have one place with several walks at least 4" deep of solid ice. Can't even get my ice chipper through it let alone under it.
Put a couple of pails of salt on top hoping it'll soften it up by morning. Calls are coming in, "Do you salt? I need out by 7am..."


----------



## greywynd

Rough here today, used a lot of rum, mix and firewood. 

It had been mostly ice pellets up until the last hour or two, now it’s freezing rain.


----------



## GMC Driver

Its on to all rain here now, but still colder than what they had said. They are still saying plus 6 tonight. We need it - I have 3 or 4 ton of salt left. Gonna go scrape what we can again after midnight, some places were a few inches thick.

Churches and retail were the fun ones today. Had them down to black by noon. It was really odd to see it break off in huge sheets, the salt we did last night helped to break the bond, you could see the water all underneath the thick sheet. If you were lucky, you could break through it and then it would come apart. Otherwise the blades just rode overtop.

If we were getting K/W money, I could have me one of them fancy MP plows. But not here - even got an email saying "winter contracts expire at 11:59 tonight, so please be sure to have all of your sites cleared by then." No small time outfit either - email chain went to contractors all over the province. I wonder what kind of feedback they got on that one.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> If we were getting K/W money, I could have me one of them fancy MP plows.


Stop breaking stuff while pulling...



GMC Driver said:


> - even got an email saying "winter contracts expire at 11:59 tonight, so please be sure to have all of your sites cleared by then."


That's hilarious. Got an email from one of our churches that all of a sudden decided they will dictate when we plow. TOMORROW morning, because there might be more snow tonight. Tomorrow morning. Someone needs to stick to preaching and I'll stick with scheduling plow times.


----------



## Mr.Markus

City of Toronto contracts end at the same time..
It would be funny to respond with "have cheque on my desk at the same time..."
Or better yet, send a reminder with the forecast that "to continue receiving service beyond this time a new minimum one year contract will need to be on your desk at that time." Eight ball meet corner pocket...
I'm glad I don't have management styles like this to deal with anymore.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Tons of salt..missing staff..entitled customers..down a truck..CAA to the rescue twice? Priceless!


----------



## DeVries

This is the latest we have ever plowed that I know of, and I don't think we have ever had to plow anything like this. Drove thru an under pass last night that was flooded, it was up to the axles of the tractor. Not sure how any car could make it thru that.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Latest ever!


----------



## Triple L

Absolutely comical how many commercial lots are still not plowed here! Soo many guys dropped the ball!!! I can only imagine how many places will be up for bid next week!


----------



## dingybigfoot

A decent amount dropped the ball here too.


----------



## Mr.Markus

A lot of stuff here is plowed but they didn't do walks or salt so still not up to par. I don't want a more work.


----------



## greywynd

It’s a sloppy, icy mess here. Other than the highway I haven’t seen much touched, but haven’t been into Ptbo yet today. Been busy stoking the fire.


----------



## GMC Driver

Triple L said:


> I can only imagine how many places will be up for bid next week!


Aw great - there goes the plan to have Triple L expand into Niagara...

I heard some comments this morning - "Must be raking it in, working on the 16th!" Just didn't want my clients to be the ones sending everything out to tender at the end of the week. Customer Service seems to have slid down the scale, everyone wants the $$.


----------



## SHAWZER

Snowed all morning here again , Watched a guy operating a plow truck like it was a dozer .......lasted 10 minutes until broke . Glad I dont rely on just trucks .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Snowed all morning here again , Watched a guy operating a plow truck like it was a dozer .......lasted 10 minutes until broke . Glad I dont rely on just trucks .


Depends on the dozer operator...lol


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha , he would push 20 feet , spin out . Back up 30 feet and plant the go pedal . Must of had his seat belt on . I took a break and watched him ........


----------



## wishfull

It's the end of snow clearing season so maybe the guy figured it was safe to try out some new experimental methods.
Sure glad we're not getting what you guys are getting. Best of luck to you.
We are getting some crap out here in western Canada today but it's melting right now as it comes down. A little clean up later maybe but most of our contracts ended for the season yesterday. Some already said we'll call if we want you. Prices were set according to a certain route so I see some difficulty but customer service plays here.


----------



## cet

Complete crap show around here. A number of schools not plowed. 6 cars stuck where my daughter is helping out including her.
Saw 1 guy putting his snow tires back on in the middle of his snow covered driveway.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> I don't want a more work.


Sounding a little Italian?


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Sounding a little Italian?


It was probably spanish...I have learned how to say " oh I understand", while shaking my head and looking confused...


----------



## schrader

The shoveling has killed us, the guys are so tired we can't even see straight anymore. That was one of the toughest storms we have had in a long time.


----------



## Mr.Markus

So I looked it up, the last storm we had like this here was 2003. It sucked the same...


----------



## SHAWZER

You must have some good and dedicated guys to keep moving that wet cement . Dont make them like that any more .Very few around here .


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> So I looked it up, the last storm we had like this here was 2003. It sucked the same...


I left that Friday to go to the Masters. We left 6 days before the tournament but we'e to dumb to wait until Saturday because we had a tee time in Virginia Saturday morning.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> So I looked it up, the last storm we had like this here was 2003. It sucked the same...


I remember that storm well - lost 3 4L80Es on that one.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> I remember that storm well - lost 3 4L80Es on that one.


I can't remember 2013...


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver said:


> I remember that storm well - lost 3 4L80Es on that one.


 I drove the gasser back then and.teamed up with my friend to do his and my route. Didn't break anything. I can tell you this truck made it seem easier. A few driveways may need grading this spring though.


----------



## dingybigfoot

I could start an episode of "Driveway Rescue."


----------



## Mr.Markus

Now booking tree cleaups..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Now booking tree cleaups..
> View attachment 180535


Doesn't look very dirty...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its not, just more to add to the late cleanup list.


----------



## FredG

Mr.Markus said:


> Now booking tree cleaups..
> View attachment 180535


I had some calls for trees down. Must be no one liked my price, I thought I was fair and wanted the work. I see dumpsters on site but nobody doing any work.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Doesn't look very dirty...


 lol.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I just got an email to haul snow from a site


----------



## SHAWZER

Quick before it melts .


----------



## DeVries

We keep getting bands coming thru, can't believe it. Last year we were well on our way having cleanups done and construction jobs rolling along for a few weeks already.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I just got an email to haul snow from a site


I don't know what I'm supposed to do about this email...other than go clean up the drive.

Hello - just an update to my last note in February regarding the snow load on our roof and the new shingles installed by the landlord. Once again; sheets of ice are falling off the roof as the shingles warm up. Please be cautious entering and exiting the building, when the ice releases it is coming down in one large sheet and is spanning the length of the roofline. We had an employees car damaged again as they drove up the parking lot driveway off ****** Lane.


----------



## schrader

We have some plies here that are bigger than a whole winters worth of snow, lucky if they melt by June.


----------



## Triple L

schrader said:


> We have some plies here that are bigger than a whole winters worth of snow, lucky if they melt by June.


I'd agree


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I’m hauling it tonight. 
Unbelievable. 

Quick before it melts or someone changes their mind


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> I don't know what I'm supposed to do about this email...other than go clean up the drive.
> 
> Hello - just an update to my last note in February regarding the snow load on our roof and the new shingles installed by the landlord. Once again; sheets of ice are falling off the roof as the shingles warm up. Please be cautious entering and exiting the building, when the ice releases it is coming down in one large sheet and is spanning the length of the roofline. We had an employees car damaged again as they drove up the parking lot driveway off ****** Lane.


Try typing back that Spanish phase


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

GMC Driver said:


> I remember that storm well - lost 3 4L80Es on that one.


So you blew three tranny's that night?


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> So you blew three tranny's that night?


I wanted to type that so bad...lmao


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I had to google 4l80 to find out what 
They were. I thought they were case back hoes.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I had to google 4l80 to find out what
> They were. I thought they were case back hoes.


I thought a Dodge guy would know every transmission code around as they may as well have a subscription service for a new transmission a year LOL


----------



## greywynd

Triple L said:


> I thought a Dodge guy would know every transmission code around as they may as well have a subscription service for a new transmission a year LOL


Naaa, ball joints are yearly, transmissions are every other year.

Though Chev guys just seem to replace the whole truck every year or two I guess because they're afraid to work them after that.


----------



## DeVries

We got 2-4 on tap for tomorrow night now. Unbelieveble


----------



## Triple L

greywynd said:


> Naaa, ball joints are yearly, transmissions are every other year.
> 
> Though Chev guys just seem to replace the whole truck every year or two I guess because they're afraid to work them after that.


I'm pretty sure that's ford, 24 month lease for 179 bi weekly lol


----------



## schrader

Calling for 2-4 cm here too crazy how the forecast just keeps getting worse. Reminds me of the Rick Mercer episode with the seven day weather skit, they call for nice weather on the seventh day but it never gets here.


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> So you blew three tranny's that night?


Funny man...



DeVries said:


> We got 2-4 on tap for tomorrow night now. Unbelieveble


I will be purchasing salt again - that's a new one for April 18.
Booked a few days away the first week of May. Bet it snows while I'm gone.


----------



## SHAWZER

Is the winter of 17-18 over ....... ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Is the winter of 17-18 over ....... ?


Absolutely!!!

Maybe


----------



## ff1221

It was all my fault, I took the plow off the truck and didn't put it back on in preparation for the storm. I'm leaving it on till this time next year!


----------



## dingybigfoot

It's going to be a slow green up this year.


----------



## Mr.Markus

dingybigfoot said:


> It's going to be a slow green up this year.


I hope so, so much to do before cutting grass.
Customers won't like their 20% May 1st payment if nothing is happening.


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus said:


> I hope so, so much to do before cutting grass.
> Customers won't like their 20% May 1st payment if nothing is happening.


I suspect just the opposite. When it finally breaks the heat will bring things on quick.

The other half in AB is going from snow last week to ready to rake lawn this weekend. Another week and could be needing a cut.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Q I don’t want to hear that...
I was supposed to start sweeping town sidewalks and blvds yesterday.


----------



## SHAWZER

Amazing how many people think Winter starts November 1 and ends March 31


----------



## Mr.Markus

My moms retirement community is done in house, they didn’t pull the drives on this last push, they are waiting for it to melt. So far 3 broken legs and a fractured hip... not confirmed just Bush telegraph. (My mom called to see if I’m ok after last weekend.)


----------



## Mr.Markus

I need to call Dave and get a territory....

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/hamilton/pothole-main-west-1.4557606


----------



## DeVries

Their roads have always been the worst, not sure why this comes to light now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Their roads have always been the worst, not sure why this comes to light now.


Cbc is saying the same about Toronto.


----------



## greywynd

It’s a quiet day for the press and they are looking for ratings however they can.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> I need to call Dave and get a territory....


I've got Hamilton covered, but north of the GTA is a possibility. Keeswetter is doing it your way.


----------



## dingybigfoot

I'm turning this Leaf game off.


----------



## greywynd

dingybigfoot said:


> I'm turning this Leaf game off.


So did the leafs apparently.


----------



## Triple L

GMC Driver said:


> I've got Hamilton covered, but north of the GTA is a possibility. Keeswetter is doing it your way.


Keeswetter got kw money too?


----------



## DeVries

Looks like its going to be a warm weekend.


----------



## ff1221

Its about time. Sap should be running today, not often you have late April Maple Syrup.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Had to do pushbacks yesterday, opened up some drains, ditches etc while I was at it. All the weekend customers are pretty much up this weekend so its a weekend of handshakes and to do lists.


----------



## ff1221




----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Everyone is working back home
Machines are getting washed fixed and some might go for sale. 
Getting ready for summer

I'll be in my office if anyone needs me


----------



## schrader

Much better view than I have from my office


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Everyone is working back home
> Machines are getting washed fixed and some might go for sale.
> Getting ready for summer
> 
> I'll be in my office if anyone needs me
> 
> View attachment 180647


Isn't that Grand views old office?...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

There are grand views that's for sure but it 
couldn't have been grandviews or jds office because there is still booze left

Blower looks pretty mean on the tractor.


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Everyone is working back home
> Machines are getting washed fixed and some might go for sale.
> Getting ready for summer
> 
> I'll be in my office if anyone needs me
> 
> View attachment 180647


Still have that poster hanging in your office?


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Everyone is working back home
> Machines are getting washed fixed and some might go for sale.
> Getting ready for summer
> 
> I'll be in my office if anyone needs me
> 
> View attachment 180647


My office is still covered in snow.


----------



## schrader

Wow Dean 6150r that’s a beast, looks huge with that blower. Bet it will just scare the snow away.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader said:


> Wow Dean 6150r that's a beast, looks huge with that blower. Bet it will just scare the snow away.


Thanks 
It has an hla polar flex blade and it is very good. I was quite happy what it was able to peel up in the last storm. 
This one is a 10-16 because they couldn't give me a 12-18 when I ordered. Now saying that the 10-16 fits everywhere during the day so I'm happy about that


----------



## schrader

Last salter coming out tomorrow I think we are finally done, still 7-10 days before all this snow melts but its going.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Tomorrow's a work day 6am start with the chipper. Thisll jinx it...


----------



## Triple L

How many tractors can 1 man drive?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I own 7 kubotas, and a case, so 8.



So far....


----------



## cet

Triple L said:


> How many tractors can 1 man drive?


You're sounding like his wife.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

It’s best to keep them looking alike and always moving.


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC said:


> It's best to keep them looking alike and always moving.


Talking tractors or wives?


----------



## Mr.Markus

If it's wives...youer the one who best keep moving....


----------



## By-The-Lake

I didn't get a lot of details but my wife just called and informed me there was an incident with a snowplow striking a group of people close to Yonge & Finch. Will likely be in the news later today.


----------



## By-The-Lake

Sorry I was misinformed about the vehicle. The vehicle involved was a white van. Link to video clip below.

https://www.cp24.com/


----------



## dingybigfoot

9 confirmed casualties. Smh...it's getting crazier out here daily. Head on swivel everyday when I leave my house.


----------



## DeVries

If that was in the U.S he would have been dead. To bad he isnt.


----------



## Mr.Markus

That just sucks...


----------



## greywynd

Just about any other country in the world he’d be dead now. 

Here, when the terrorists realize how soft we are, we’ll be the target of more of this. 

Trudope will likely pay him for mental distress or some other bull.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Along with a legal aid funded attorney.


----------



## JD Dave

The cop should have just shot him. The phone or whatever it was in his hand looked like a gun.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave said:


> The cop should have just shot him. The phone or whatever it was in his hand looked like a gun.


Just watched a video...that cop is an idiot.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988492132636913665
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-43876772


----------



## greywynd

Should have shot him several times, knees, ankles, elbows, crotch etc. Nothing that would kill but put a serious damper on things for him.


----------



## DeVries

Selling and upgrading a few things. This is one of them.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-farming-equ...nd/1348815748?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## schrader

If you listen closely you can hear Kathleen Wynnes nose growing from here. Cant believe what our government gets away with, anyone else would be in prison.


----------



## Luther

JD Dave said:


> The cop should have just shot him. The phone or whatever it was in his hand looked like a gun.


An American cop would have shot him in a second based on what's going on nowadays. It sure did look like a gun in his hand. Making the motions he was making would've also got him shot around here. Also, knowing that guy just mowed down a lot of innocent people he should've emptied his gun on him. That cop did not go on the greenlight. That piece of crap is now going to cost the tax payers 50 grand a year to house, keep warm and fed. He's only 25 years old? Multiply that by 50 and that's what that sub human is going to cost the taxpayers


----------



## Luther

Yeah, the bystanders in the back were clueless. Zero situational awareness


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Luther said:


> An American cop would have shot him in a second based on what's going on nowadays. It sure did look like a gun in his hand. Making the motions he was making would've also got him shot around here. Also, knowing that guy just mowed down a lot of innocent people he should've emptied his gun on him. That cop did not go on the greenlight. That piece of crap is now going to cost the tax payers 50 grand a year to house, keep warm and fed. He's only 25 years old? Multiply that by 50 and that's what that sub human is going to cost the taxpayers


Agreed. That video was pretty hard to make out what the object even appeared to be. I would hope the cop was able to quickly and easily confirm it was not a gun to make the decision he made.

Either he's a complete and total moron as a cop, or he was able to quickly identify he wasn't in danger and did not need to use deadly force.


----------



## Mr.Markus

There is a cm of snow in my forecast for Saturday.lol


----------



## DeVries

Our crews are still working around the piles. At least things are moving along slowly, we are at least a week away from any cutting yet.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm hoping to squeeze another 2 weeks of cleanups before cutring but it is greening up fast.
I don't think the frost is out of the roads yet here, the town sure needs to get going grading.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> Our crews are still working around the piles. At least things are moving along slowly, we are at least a week away from any cutting yet.


I hope you are right Al, but I'm afraid we will have to start cutting by the end of next week. Next Monday and Tuesday may be enough to make everything shoot up.


----------



## ff1221

we had a couple warm days beginning of the week and a pile of rain, everything is starting to pop. Might have to cut grass in a week.


----------



## greywynd

Everything here is greening up quick, I’m thinking another week or maybe 10 days til grass cutting.


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like 2 more early mornings looking out the window and checking weather sites . Spring starts after that ......


----------



## schrader

Plow and salter are off don't think im even going to get up not much I could do anyway. Ground temps should melt off anything.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Ice doesn't stand a chance here 
Not even in my drink.


----------



## schrader

It’s 0 degrees with a 50k wind and snow flurries in the air so you weather looks a lot better Dean


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Ice doesn't stand a chance here
> Not even in my drink.


Too close to Cuba for me....


----------



## SHAWZER

Just a little dusting of snow here , but going by the Radar and MTO cameras other places got more .


----------



## DeVries

One of my staff is at his cottage on powassan, they got a few cm's last night. Oakville and Mississauga got a bit down too


----------



## schrader

A couple of nice days on tap this week then some more rain on the way.


----------



## GMC Driver

Flurries here this morning.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have an interesting situation that went down. I have serviced this condo Corp for two years. Prior to their contract ending they agreed to a renewal at the same terms and talked about some extras. I have all the emails about this The board asked me to meet with them and the pm. We meet. During this meeting they agree to renewing. However they had issued a tender of price of all these other properties including this one. I tell them I will fill out my bid the same as last time as that is the contract.
I ask why they tendered it and the pm explains anything that was expiring had to be tendered and this way they can show anyone who asks that it was tendered. I have all the em I tell them I’m will email in the mulch estimate and other request. I fill out the bid page and leave for vacation. I get a call from a friendly competitor telling me he was awarded the contract. I enquire with the pm and he says they made a different choice. I know the choice was more money then mine. They never release these results and also they say they were disssatisfied. I think the pm played a huge roll in all of this as I often challenge things he says. 5 year x $30k was the contract. The existing contract expires April 30. New starts may 1. I have all the emails about accepting a renewal.


----------



## Mr.Markus

There are never any certainties at renewal. A good game to play is just smiling and saying " You hired who???? For more money!!!? Haha I wish you well"

I warned you you were too close to Cuba...


----------



## FredG

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I have an interesting situation that went down. I have serviced this condo Corp for two years. Prior to their contract ending they agreed to a renewal at the same terms and talked about some extras. I have all the emails about this The board asked me to meet with them and the pm. We meet. During this meeting they agree to renewing. However they had issued a tender of price of all these other properties including this one. I tell them I will fill out my bid the same as last time as that is the contract.
> I ask why they tendered it and the pm explains anything that was expiring had to be tendered and this way they can show anyone who asks that it was tendered. I have all the em I tell them I'm will email in the mulch estimate and other request. I fill out the bid page and leave for vacation. I get a call from a friendly competitor telling me he was awarded the contract. I enquire with the pm and he says they made a different choice. I know the choice was more money then mine. They never release these results and also they say they were disssatisfied. I think the pm played a huge roll in all of this as I often challenge things he says. 5 year x $30k was the contract. The existing contract expires April 30. New starts may 1. I have all the emails about accepting a renewal.


The PM is not honest, If he's wrong of course your going to challenge him. There all snow wizards something just stinks with a change in mind with not contacting you and giving you a chance to defend yourself. I hope he jumps out of the frying pan into the fire.

If I was your friendly competitor I would have second thoughts if he knows what they did to you.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I’m in the Dominican 
I’ve never been to Cuba


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

FredG said:


> The PM is not honest, If he's wrong of course your going to challenge him. There all snow wizards something just stinks with a change in mind with not contacting you and giving you a chance to defend yourself. I hope he jumps out of the frying pan into the fire.
> 
> If I was your friendly competitor I would have second thoughts if he knows what they did to you.


They were good to me while I held a contract and the money is good. 
Your protected by the contract when you have one in my opinion


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I'm in the Dominican
> I've never been to Cuba


I know... me either. You're still too close.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm a pretty friendly guy, I have been burned by friendly competitors. I went after their top customers. Fair play.


----------



## greywynd

Or maybe the condo board needs to know they are now paying more, for an unknown quality of service. Maybe the ‘tenders’ never made it past the pm.


----------



## wishfull

greywynd might be right. I seen it before where the pm run the show like a mini Hitler. Never informed the board about anything. They all seemed terrified of him.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I've had more time to think about it and I think that you should just call Jon and ask if you can sub it from him, based on the fact that you already know the site...


----------



## JD Dave

Unless you see the actual contract with bid numbers I'm not sure I'd believe that he's actually getting more. Unless he's a really good friend and they really weren't happy with you. I can't wait to move to Erin and be friendly with Mr Markus.


----------



## Mr.Markus

You can be my best friend Dave...there's consequences though!


----------



## JD Dave

Like free nacho’s. I like nachos. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> Like free nacho's. I like nachos. Lol


You find a place in Erin with nachoses and I'll buy. The legion doesn't count...and to be clear we're not bestest friends.


----------



## greywynd

Markus, be careful. Dave and his last friend created a baseball team.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd said:


> Markus, be careful. Dave and his last friend created a baseball team.


That was only so they could get a team pitcher and free nachos at Boston pizza.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I heard him call his wife and kids when I said it. "C'mon guys... we're going out for dinner tonight...!"


----------



## Bajak

wishfull said:


> greywynd might be right. I seen it before where the pm run the show like a mini Hitler. Never informed the board about anything. They all seemed terrified of him.


Happens alot. Not just in this biz either. You only lose them for a while then get them back...if you want. For even better terms.


----------



## DeVries

This is the guys in Collingwood getting a start on their season


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I go away for 10 days and come back to half the people I deal with no longer with the companies they were with. What happened.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I go away for 10 days and come back to half the people I deal with no longer with the companies they were with. What happened.


You were too close to Cuba...


----------



## JD Dave

When are we going to that strip club Baton Rouge again?


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I go away for 10 days and come back to half the people I deal with no longer with the companies they were with. What happened.


They had friendly competitors?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Go ahead, take a break, let your guard down, blow off some steam, you worked hard you deserve it. Lose focus, come back stronger, it'll do you good, have a great time, life isn't about work, find yourself,relax,everything here is perfect, trust your people, dive in the deep end, go for it,its only money, reward yourself,
Bah!
Buy your kid this...and read it t to them









Welcome.back slacker...


----------



## JD Dave

Lol. ............


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus said:


> Go ahead, take a break, let your guard down, blow off some steam, you worked hard you deserve it. Lose focus, come back stronger, it'll do you good, have a great time, life isn't about work, find yourself,relax,everything here is perfect, trust your people, dive in the deep end, go for it,its only money, reward yourself,
> Bah!
> Buy your kid this...and read it t to them
> View attachment 180846
> 
> 
> Welcome.back slacker...


I think there was a bit of time put into this one. Likely while he was working and thinking about Cuba.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Go ahead, take a break, let your guard down, blow off some steam, you worked hard you deserve it. Lose focus, come back stronger, it'll do you good, have a great time, life isn't about work, find yourself,relax,everything here is perfect, trust your people, dive in the deep end, go for it,its only money, reward yourself,
> Bah!
> Buy your kid this...and read it t to them
> View attachment 180846
> 
> 
> Welcome.back slacker...


I could use a copy of that, does it work on teenagers?


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> I could use a copy of that, does it work on teenagers?


1 out of 3, it didn't work on my brother or sister. They were too smart.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> 1 out of 3, it didn't work on my brother or sister. They were too smart.


I think I just need to figure out how to make my money motivate them cause they'll work for other people's money.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I agree completely with Markus


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I agree completely with Markus


That never happens...

I'm.sweeping the town's sidewalks and bllvds today it amazes me how many handicapped people have multiple dogs. I spend more time idlimg and waiting while they go down the street and back.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nice summer breeze.


----------



## ff1221

I lost my hat, should be at your place by now!


----------



## greywynd

Just had a t-storm roll in here. Power’s out, but my phone was almost fully charged anyway.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Took me over an hour to get home ,trees down everywhere. One poor guy had a 60 ft pine hit the back of his truck. It was an 80 zone so mustve had to change his pants too.
I was going to clear the north way in on.my road but no way I'm standing under this tree line the way it is. Power is out here, I need a shower bad. I might be sleeping in the garage tonight. Sweeping some schools in the morning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Took me over an hour to get home ,trees down everywhere. One poor guy had a 60 ft pine hit the back of his truck. It was an 80 zone so mustve had to change his pants too.
> I was going to clear the north way in on.my road but no way I'm standing under this tree line the way it is. Power is out here, I need a shower bad. I might be sleeping in the garage tonight. Sweeping some schools in the morning.


Should've kept the plow on the truck.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

good night for sweeping if your not the backpack blower guy. Lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

How many blower guys do you go through...


----------



## greywynd

Just be upwind if you’re on the blower.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Saw this yesterday


----------



## Mr.Markus

Getting a new stand on and I'm wondering if I need to put the salter back on...


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus said:


> Getting a new stand on and I'm wondering if I need to put the salter back on...
> View attachment 180914


It never hurts to be prepared. Saw a pickup with a plow last night, guess he was making sure he got home limbs or no limbs on the road.


----------



## By-The-Lake

Got a good laugh from this. What to do when Revenue Canada calls.


----------



## JD Dave

That was pretty funny. My dad use to see how long he could keep the telemarketers on the phone. I wish I had taped some of them.


----------



## Mr.Markus

https://globalnews.ca/video/4196248/edmonton-woman-picks-up-11-lbs-of-sweeper-bristles

Whew... wasn't me, Edmonton.

Can't say I see a lot of bristles missing off my brushes ever, they wear out pretty low but the density is still there.


----------



## Mr.Markus

When you are run off your feet cutting grass and CP calls about an invoice for an April ice storm they say wasn't that bad...


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> When you are run off your feet cutting grass and CP calls about an invoice for an April ice storm they say wasn't that bad...
> View attachment 181186


Delay, delay, delay....

Need some snow in the forecast to help with collecting.


----------



## ff1221

GMC Driver said:


> Delay, delay, delay....
> 
> Need some snow in the forecast to help with collecting.


It's the May long weekend, I'm surprised there's not!


----------



## Triple L

Enough rain to ruin anyone's weekend here. Typical 24 lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hanging on the hook where I hang my hat. Lol.


----------



## schrader

I think we have all been there and done that.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mine flips over for summer too...


----------



## DeVries

Thats a classic, I think it works for both my wife and I though. Stress can take its toll on a relationship.


----------



## schrader

Hey guys looking to sell my 2016 6120R tractor is in great shape with 375 hours, only one operator and always maintained. Asking $120k tractor only not including the blower in the picture but could work it in the deal.
Corey


----------



## DeVries

Looking at this with my youngest boy and he says buy it dad its got a learners seat, so now I can come with you


----------



## Triple L

Auto quad? 30, 40 or 50k trans? TLS?


----------



## schrader

40k auto quad


----------



## Mr.Markus

Gander at Gander....


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Gander at Gander....


Forest fires at one end of the country to snow at the other, I think Fort Mac needs some Gander weather


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Schrader 
I didn’t know you had that 
I thought you had a 6430. 
Very nice. If your selling that then you either have something different or your retiring from snow ?


----------



## schrader

Actually sold my business effective Sept 1. Took a salary job working in excavating/ grading work and some snow plowing in the winter. Lat winter was tough just cant find help and money just isn't there anymore. Need to sell the 6120 I can work a deal with some cash to me an assume payments of $850 tax in if someone is interested.


----------



## Triple L

I don't blame ya! Good help is practically impossible to find... Makes me realize how much someone like me would be worth to another company... I'm waiting for big blue to make me an offer and I'd walk away in a heartbeat as well


----------



## Mr.Markus

All your eggs in one basket isn't a picnic either... I dropped a few customers this spring, I put alot of time and effort into my renewals, some managers just treat me like a lawn jockey, one tried to sign a renewal that was on his desk on Feb 1. 
He signed it on Fri of may 24 at 3:45pm wanted it cleaned up swept, beds mulched, and double cut by Tues.
I returned his email at 5:30 pm "sorry I booked your spot, first installment was due May 15."


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader said:


> Actually sold my business effective Sept 1. Took a salary job working in excavating/ grading work and some snow plowing in the winter. Lat winter was tough just cant find help and money just isn't there anymore. Need to sell the 6120 I can work a deal with some cash to me an assume payments of $850 tax in if someone is interested.


That's a big step im sure you didn't take lightly... Best of luck.


----------



## schrader

24 years in business oh ya its a big step, hopefully for the better. Need to slow down a bit and enjoy some things it left before I wake up one day and realize it passed me by. 
Still enjoy the work but the exceptions of the customers in the winter is just becoming unrealistic especially in the snow belt.


----------



## SHAWZER

I am cutting way back in snow or may give it up completely . 30 years , still enjoy plowing but not all the unrealistic expectations and high insurance . The amount of snow we get here and people expect us to somehow make it disappear completely .


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader said:


> 24 years in business oh ya its a big step, hopefully for the better. Need to slow down a bit and enjoy some things it left before I wake up one day and realize it passed me by.
> Still enjoy the work but the exceptions of the customers in the winter is just becoming unrealistic especially in the snow belt.


I may work too much, my wife got me a new door knocker...


----------



## Triple L

That's super cool


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> That's super cool


I sending one to Jon to shovel in that big Mac...


----------



## Triple L

His needs to be a snow shovell, one of those curved handle ones, that will right over the idoorbell LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Which one of you emailed me about the truck for sale with the ding in the tailgate?

“Are you willing to dicker over the tailgate?”


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> "Are you willing to dicker over the tailgate?"


I'm going to dodge that question.....


----------



## Triple L

If it was me it would have been that thing is dickered! It was the day it rolled off the line cause of the emblem on the grill LOL


----------



## ff1221

If by chance someone needs a cheap retaining wall I have one for sale, I'm open to offers, motivated seller!

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-home-outdoo...aign=socialbuttonsVIP&utm_content=app_android


----------



## DeVries

I've never had a spring as crazy as this one. The amount of calls and emails from people looking for quotes is crazy. If skilled labour wasn't an issue it would be no problem putting another construction and maintenance crew on the road.

Economy must be booming


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> I've never had a spring as crazy as this one. The amount of calls and emails from people looking for quotes is crazy. If skilled labour wasn't an issue it would be no problem putting another construction and maintenance crew on the road.
> 
> Economy must be booming


I thought I was getting old and slow, turns out it's just busy according to my invoicing...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I said pardon?
Dickher over the tailgate. 

Ever since I’ve been the champ.


----------



## Bajak

I said "Pardon?"..lol. I miss those radio shows. Miss Dean Blundell too. Can't even listen to 102.1 the Edge anymore. I listen to Bigs and Barr in the mornings now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Got a good day in cleaning trails and fencelines...enjoying the rain now that the fields really need.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

How do you like the PTO chipper?

How large a piece of wood will it eat?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Aerospace Eng said:


> How do you like the PTO chipper?
> 
> How large a piece of wood will it eat?


I am very happy with it, this is an 8" model. Currently on a 60 hp made for a 100hp. It will still chip great on my 45hp thought.
Blades are reversible, I have yet to flip them with 800hrs.


----------



## schrader

Well if anyone is interested selling the 2016 6120R for $90,000 thats a killer deal for a great tractor. Dean?


----------



## JD Dave

schrader said:


> Well if anyone is interested selling the 2016 6120R for $90,000 thats a killer deal for a great tractor. Dean?


How many hours and what options?


----------



## greywynd

JD Dave said:


> How many hours and what options?


Dave's looking to see if it can carry enough coffees.


----------



## schrader

450 hours it a nicely loaded tractor. 640r loader 24sp auto quad third valve on the loader three electric valves on the rear. Full fender package LED light package air seat , buddy seat, Michelin tires.


----------



## greywynd

Buddy seat? That’s the coffee tray holder for Dave!


----------



## dingybigfoot

PC majority. Doug Ford is in.


----------



## greywynd

dingybigfoot said:


> PC majority. Doug Ford is in.


The majority surprised me a little, thought it might have been closer. Looking like the Liberals may lose official status, it'll be close.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Majority surprised me also.


----------



## Mr.Markus

14 min after the polls closed impressed me...


----------



## dingybigfoot

Check out @Vallmeister's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005569404963303424


----------



## Mr.Markus

How can you not want to go to work with views like this. I love it out here...


----------



## DeVries

If anyone has an auger drive they want to sell for a e32 Bobcat excavator I'm interested. Don't need the bits just the drive.


----------



## DeVries

Talk about a blown forecast, wow, watches and warnings and we got zero rain today .


----------



## ff1221

We got 3 small showers, that gives us almost 3/4" of rain in the last 6 or 7 weeks


----------



## schrader

I guess it was our turn this time, pouring for 2 hours here most rain we have had in weeks.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Good rain at 5 am then nothing till 3pm
But enough to only get about 12 acres cut today.
I'll be playing catch up the next 2 days to get everyone cut for the long weekend.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Happy Canada Day.....

Nice weekend for some more tree trimming and fence line clearing at the seniors appartments.
Wednesday looks hot....


----------



## SHAWZER

Wow man , you must like working in the heat . Too hot here for me to do much work outside . Hiding in my basement ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

Knocking off early for Canada day


----------



## cet

It was almost to hot to golf


----------



## ff1221

I think its going to be early mornings and short days this week.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> I think its going to be early mornings and short days this week.


Slacker....


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Slacker....


I'll take that as a compliment!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Working on the beach today, all by myself no bikinis


----------



## greywynd

Too much shade for the bikinis!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Working on the beach today, all by myself no bikinis
> 
> View attachment 181998


The neighbors thank you for the "no bikinis".


----------



## Mr.Markus

No neighbours... Private lake, I didn't say no speedos.


----------



## ff1221

That truly sucks, you should never be without bikinis at the beach


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus said:


> No neighbours... Private lake, I didn't say no speedos.
> View attachment 182006


Glad you're there all in private!!

May have to cut back to an 8 hour day instead of 12 today. Seems that everywhere I've worked I'm out of the breeze and in dead air.


----------



## schrader

Were roasting here at least the grass is starting to burn off some what


----------



## Mr.Markus

Feels like 42, I'm just trying not to do a Chris Farley and land on top of the bee hives while cutting by them as fast as I can...


----------



## DeVries

Markus was out there in his banana hammock creating that beach the neighbor was telling me


----------



## Mr.Markus

Zucchini bikini..
Cucumber number...
Kolbasa plaza...
All embroidered with my logo...
I'll bring some for the next gtg...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Zucchini bikini..
> Cucumber number...
> Kolbasa plaza...
> All embroidered with my logo...
> I'll bring some for the next gtg...


Fortunately...I'm bizzie.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Much better temps today... Tractor is flying, last night's rain made the bumps go away.


----------



## DeVries

Looks like the deer have been eating the bottom of the cedars or are they trimmed that way


----------



## Mr.Markus

That whole garden is just in my way.
They did find a deer in the pool this spring.
There is something to that code of having a fence around the pool. The pool guys out here have some stories, one of them involving a lost horse, again found in the spring.
It's a picture full of Easter eggs. Racoon dump on the pool deck...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hedge your bets who's got the sorest back today 1st of 3 courtyards.
Never want to see another boxwood.


----------



## ff1221

I think you'll see it all again next year!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Hedge your bets who's got the sorest back today 1st of 3 courtyards.
> Never want to see another boxwood.
> 
> View attachment 182099


What are you using?

For the boxwoods, that is...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Overkill....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I tried a Milwaukee M18 hedge trimmer last year...really like it. Especially for boxwoods. Weighs about the same as a gas, but much quieter and no emissions. 

It works on yews and woody shrubs as well.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My problem with the battery stuff is the runtime. I tried some of the Stihl stuff for a few properties, and while I could get through a property or 2 on a charge it slowed me down on power.
That and a battery that cost $280. That's allot of mixed gas. I'm not against it just think it needs more work before I convert or wreck what I have.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> My problem with the battery stuff is the runtime. I tried some of the Stihl stuff for a few properties, and while I could get through a property or 2 on a charge it slowed me down on power.
> That and a battery that cost $280. That's allot of mixed gas. I'm not against it just think it needs more work before I convert or wreck what I have.


That's why I went with Milwaukee. I already had a bunch of the M18 stuff. I had one of the non extended run time batteries and went 4 hours straight and it still had 1 light on. And Milwaukee batteries don't cost $280.

Genesis Rescue Tools did the same thing, went with Milwaukee batteries in order to make it cheaper and easier to replace batteries. Instead of this proprietary BS that Stihl and Echo are doing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I will have to take a look at them.

Or are you talking about Old Milwaukee cause that's just water.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> Weighs about the same as a gas, but much quieter and no emissions.


Spoken like a true environmentalist. They say if you keep going far right, you eventually go all the way around where you are coming from the left.

My one foreman asked for these this year - he also likes them very much.

https://en.stihl.ca/STIHL-Products/...um-Ion-Hedge-Trimmers/242388-1590/HSA-25.aspx


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Spoken like a true environmentalist. They say if you keep going far right, you eventually go all the way around where you are coming from the left.
> 
> My one foreman asked for these this year - he also likes them very much.
> 
> https://en.stihl.ca/STIHL-Products/...um-Ion-Hedge-Trimmers/242388-1590/HSA-25.aspx


I knew someone would like that.

No emissions in the area you're working. Which is frequently in areas where there isn't a lot of wind to clear out the exhaust.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I haven't seen those yet.
I don't like bending over...lol


----------



## Triple L

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's why I went with Milwaukee. I already had a bunch of the M18 stuff. I had one of the non extended run time batteries and went 4 hours straight and it still had 1 light on. And Milwaukee batteries don't cost $280.
> 
> Genesis Rescue Tools did the same thing, went with Milwaukee batteries in order to make it cheaper and easier to replace batteries. Instead of this proprietary BS that Stihl and Echo are doing.


Milwaukee just came out with a 9ah battery as well, I have the 5ah and it lasts quite a while on heavy draw tools such as a grinder or skil saw


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Other nice thing is not having to start it every time you stop for a minute. 

Can even throw it in the cab of the truck and not stink it up with gas fumes.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Other nice thing is not having to start it every time you stop for a minute.
> 
> Can even throw it in the cab of the truck and not stink it up with gas fumes.


----------



## cet

A 9ah battery is $230, you can get a 2 pack 5ah for $250. The 9ah adds a lot of weight to the tool you're using.


----------



## greywynd

Used a lot of the m18 stuff, some times the battery packs and/or the tools wear such that the battery doesn’t always make contact. Never used any of the yard tools yet, just impact guns, drills and such. 

The 3/4” drive impact gun is decent, but they don’t handle falls very well, especially with heavy so kets or extensions on them. It often results in a broken nose cone casting, or the handle breaking at the hand grip.


----------



## ff1221

Forecasters took the 3mm of rain they had in the forecast completely out so I left my skid of sandblasting sand outside, got 1/2" of rain. If I knew that's all it took I'd have left it out a month ago. The freshly painted truck with the windows down probably didn't hurt the odds either!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ff1221 said:


> Forecasters took the 3mm of rain they had in the forecast completely out so I left my skid of sandblasting sand outside, got 1/2" of rain. If I knew that's all it took I'd have left it out a month ago. The freshly painted truck with the windows down probably didn't hurt the odds either!


I better give it a try.


----------



## ff1221

I know, I'm going to buy more sand today, we could use a few more inches yet!


----------



## FredG

Mr.Markus said:


> I haven't seen those yet.
> I don't like bending over...lol


 Somehow that just don't sound right, don't ask, never mind. :laugh:


----------



## greywynd

Burn bans all around this area now, didn’t help that someone was lighting grass fires along the 401 yesterday. I’m thinking Dean got tired of mowing.

Glad I got most of my brush etc burned early this spring. Just had a fire again Saturday evening and burnt another batch to try and stay on top of it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

We had a series of grass fires along one of our roads. Led right to the guy changing his trailer tire in his driveway with a screwed rim


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> We had a series of grass fires along one of our roads. Led right to the guy changing his trailer tire in his driveway with a screwed rim


I thought you were going to say a dragging extension cord...


----------



## DeVries

Campground we were booked for the last week of July got evacuated last night due to fires. Guess I'm either going way up north or states bound. Just hate the fire pits in Michigan though, cant get a good fire going in them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Campground we were booked for the last week of July got evacuated last night due to fires. Guess I'm either going way up north or states bound. Just hate the fire pits in Michigan though, cant get a good fire going in them.


They are pretty stupid.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

my wife said she is going to have a yard sale so I don’t know if that is because she didn’t like her anniversary gift or if she just bought something new. My son wants to make a lemonade stand and said it should have a drive thru. No DNA test needed he is my kid for sure. 

Drive thru spiked lemonade with heavy truck parking in the back, casino in the garage. Lol.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> my wife said she is going to have a yard sale so I don't know if that is because she didn't like her anniversary gift or if she just bought something new. My son wants to make a lemonade stand and said it should have a drive thru. No DNA test needed he is my kid for sure.
> 
> Drive thru spiked lemonade with heavy truck parking in the back, casino in the garage. Lol.


Count yourself lucky your wife's willing to sell something, mine just adds and I lose closet or drawer space.


----------



## schrader

I ran out of closet and drawer space a while ago now she's starting to occupy my garage space.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

schrader said:


> I ran out of closet and drawer space a while ago now she's starting to occupy my garage space.


Man up and tell her who's boss!


----------



## schrader

She is duh, how do you think I stay married.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Man up and tell her who's boss!


This rids you of half your stuff faster than any garage sale...


----------



## Triple L

https://kitchener.ctvnews.ca/mobile...erich-salt-mine-as-strike-continues-1.4005245

Salt shortage????


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> https://kitchener.ctvnews.ca/mobile...erich-salt-mine-as-strike-continues-1.4005245
> 
> Salt shortage????


Morons...get back to work.


----------



## GMC Driver

Triple L said:


> https://kitchener.ctvnews.ca/mobile...erich-salt-mine-as-strike-continues-1.4005245
> 
> Salt shortage????





Mark Oomkes said:


> Morons...get back to work.


Maybe with Doug in charge these guys will learn they don't have much support anymore. Time to pull an RR - you're fired. Easliy replacable.


----------



## Mr.Markus

This made me laugh...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Injured ?
Call Ben Dover and we will find someone to blame your faults on.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pulling all the choke cheery out of a tree farm. It is a hot one with thorns and blue spruce. Torturing myself...


----------



## SHAWZER

You must like pain ........


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> You must like pain ........


Ya, I think he's married.


----------



## JD Dave

cet said:


> Ya, I think he's married.


Yeah but he was smart enough not to impregnate her.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave said:


> Yeah but he was smart enough not to impregnate her.


For which the world can be thankful...


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> Yeah but he was smart enough not to impregnate her.


Where does that put your IQ...?


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> Where does that put your IQ...?


Some how I compliment you and I'm still thrown under bus.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

http://compassmineralsbargaining.ca/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/Executed-Comprehensive-Offer.pdf


----------



## cet

JD Dave said:


> Some how I compliment you and I'm still thrown under bus.


Sounds just like marriage!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> http://compassmineralsbargaining.ca/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/Executed-Comprehensive-Offer.pdf


@Defcon 5 ...would those be considered living wages?

Get your asses back to work.

Just got my first quote for early order salt...limited to 150 tonnes and about $12\tonne higher than last year. I'm figuring that's going to make it another $5-10\ton in-season. And that isn't from Compass.

Bunch of worthless bums.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> Some how I compliment you and I'm still thrown under bus.


Nachos are on me at the next place we go that they are available. So sensitive...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Nachos are on me at the next place we go that they are available. So sensitive...


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> Nachos are on me at the next place we go that they are available. So sensitive...


Mission complete. Lol


----------



## Triple L

Those are excellent living wages lol


----------



## schrader

Rained for like 6 second here today, my lawn looks like a dust bowl.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Couple of thunderbangers went through here but not nearly enough. Could use a good week of rain. Even my irrigated sites aren't keeping green and ponds are low.


----------



## greywynd

I wish the weeds would burn off, as it is, they’ve grown enough I may have to mow again later this week. 

Just enough rain here yesterday that the burned grass doesn’t crumble when it’s walked on today.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Giving the old girl a good wash tonight and some tire shine. She deserves it...


----------



## FredG

It's a GM, what did you expect. :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Giving the old girl a good wash tonight and some tire shine. She deserves it...
> 
> View attachment 182199


That's a crap ton of extension cords...


----------



## Mr.Markus

FredG said:


> It's a GM, what did you expect. :laugh:


I know dodge guys that trade them when they need new tires....


----------



## greywynd

FredG said:


> It's a GM, what did you expect. :laugh:


I'm impressed. Most GM's the dash is screwed before they hit 6 digits.


----------



## FredG

greywynd said:


> I'm impressed. Most GM's the dash is screwed before they hit 6 digits.


 You sure your not thinking of a turd? Ooops I mean Furd.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Little bit of







rain didn't even hold down the dust for my grading jobs this weekend...


----------



## DeVries

This coming Tuesday if we haven't gotten rain it will be 5 weeks. Its crazy dry, trying to dig anything is like digging into rock. We need a slow steady all day rain for it to do anything.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> This coming Tuesday if we haven't gotten rain it will be 5 weeks. Its crazy dry, trying to dig anything is like digging into rock. We need a slow steady all day rain for it to do anything.


I've already started selling fall over seeding to thicken alot of the lawns.
These conditions are perfect to sell it cause everybody always wants a good lawn next year....


----------



## ff1221

I did a dig at my farm last weekend. Had to dig a hole 5 feet deep and I didn't find moist soil for 3 feet and 5 the clay wasnt even wet enough to stick to my boots.


----------



## DeVries

Got about 25mm in the last 6 hours, amazing to see the corn and beans around here look alive and thriving again.


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries said:


> Got about 25mm in the last 6 hours, amazing to see the corn and beans around here look alive and thriving again.


Hopefully it's not too late for the corn.


----------



## FredG

JD Dave said:


> Hopefully it's not too late for the corn.


 Amen,


----------



## SHAWZER

Too hot for me . Time to visit the basement beer fridge .......


----------



## DeVries

I'm officially sick of the humidity. Its time for either cooler temps or winter better hurry up and get here.

BTW my supplier of salt contacted me today, $140.00 per ton, I was paying $92.00 last year, and there isn't any salt available yet either


----------



## schrader

I don't mind the heat but the humidity makes me sweet non stop Reminds me of when we went to Florida in July, that was crazy hot and humid.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I am tempted daily to throw off the PH of someone's pool....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I am tempted daily to throw off the PH of someone's pool....
> View attachment 182898


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


>


Lol, you know I mean by going for a swim covered in dust and grass....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Lol, you know I mean by going for a swim covered in dust and grass....


Doesn't matter...


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's the speedo isn't it...!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> It's the speedo isn't it...!


Now I won't need supper...


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Now I won't need supper...


 Ditto,


----------



## ff1221

Could be the speedo!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> I'm officially sick of the humidity. Its time for either cooler temps or winter better hurry up and get here.
> 
> BTW my supplier of salt contacted me today, $140.00 per ton, I was paying $92.00 last year, and there isn't any salt available yet either


I don't understand what people are going to do. Not everyone has a contract that states about salt limitations and even then what if someone slips during a salt shortage season.

There are some bids that are out soon and they are salt included. I'm curious to see those prices when they might not be able to even get salt. 
Might be a good time to start buying up sweepers. Here comes the sand


----------



## Mr.Markus

What if youre in the middle of a multi year contract? Conversations need to be had I guess. I think someone once said on this site
" Just when you think you have it figured out, the game changes and you need to start figuring all over again."


----------



## FredG

Mr.Markus said:


> What if youre in the middle of a multi year contract? Conversations need to be had I guess. I think someone once said on this site
> " Just when you think you have it figured out, the game changes and you need to start figuring all over again."


 Maybe it's cause where I live and American rock salt is down the road. No talks of salt shortage. I have heard of guys doing Walmart or similar size through a NSP and not figuring the salt amount needed right and spreading sand because they were not getting paid in a timely manor.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

FredG said:


> Maybe it's cause where I live and American rock salt is down the road. No talks of salt shortage. I have heard of guys doing Walmart or similar size through a NSP and not figuring the salt amount needed right and spreading sand because they were not getting paid in a timely manor.


All of my NSP contracts state specifically that sand/cinders etc cannot be used. Kind of sucks when it's freezing rain galore but what can you do.


----------



## FredG

John_DeereGreen said:


> All of my NSP contracts state specifically that sand/cinders etc cannot be used. Kind of sucks when it's freezing rain galore but what can you do.


I don't know the contracts Jarrett, I only had one experience with a NSP years ago at a truck stop - plaza just off the NYS Thurway. Don't ask, was not a good job. I'm sure spec is rock salt not sand and cinders. Some guys under the gun use them anyways.


----------



## greywynd

Add in an extra charge if salt is over xx amount per ton, or sand mix can be used instead, or in case of salt being unavailable?

And add to that, a separate sweeping/cleanup fee will apply at the end of season.


----------



## GMC Driver

I'm thankful that most of my multi-years are up for renewal this season. Also thankful that we wait until mid-late summer to send out renewal notices. With early indications of salt pricing being what it might be, we now have the opportunity to adjust seasonal rates.

And maybe a few will find a contractor that hasn't accounted for the increased costs, and switch providers. But that's all part of the ebb and flow of it all.


----------



## Triple L

@gmcdriver Just seen one of your rigs leaving connons with a big jagg on that really nice float trailer LOL


----------



## DeVries

I still have 3 loads in the bin from last year, I thought that was expensive at 125 per ton. 
Ive switched over to live edges this year, maybe I'll do my part to save some salt for the rest of you guys and help the enviroment  Hope their worth the money I spent.


----------



## schrader

Two inches of rain here and the ground soaked it up like a sponge, not the greatest day for cutting grass but we always get it done.


----------



## Mr.Markus

We didn't get quite that but a bunch if good bursts yesterday, enough to green and thicken everything back up. Feels good not to be cutting through dust.


----------



## ff1221

Got 3" at my farm, rained so hard it flattened half my crop of sweet corn, raccoons will likely wreck the rest. Guess i wont rush to build that roadside stand.


----------



## Hamster360

Finally heard back from a couple brokers that claim they'll have salt. 1 out of Kitchener says 140$ + delivery per yard. Another is 142$ per tonne delivered. The 142$ is treated. Think I'll have to go that route. Anyone thinking of spreading sand this year? Or just passing the increase onto customers?


----------



## SHAWZER

Have a bit of poison ivy across the base of my toes on 1 foot . Going to be a no socks , no shoes , no sandles , kind of week / weekend . Cold beer seems to help ........ rain or sunshine .


----------



## schrader

I think I have grown a tolerance for poison ivy haven’t had it in years, had a touch of poison oak once that was nasty


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

keep washing it with sunlight soap.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I trimmed a whole forest floor once in shorts when I was younger. Then went to my friend's wedding that afternoon and evening. They had to throw out the tux rental pants. Poison oak is nasty.
I ended up in the hospital till 6 am.
Good times...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Had the neighbor of a customer insist that the customer had poison sumac in their yard and the wind was blowing it into hers. 

It was choked cherry.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

this guy I know looked at a f550
Ford and he said he can’t stop scratching now


----------



## SHAWZER

I only drive an f250 and try not to scratch . Had poison oak a few years ago and I agree , it is nastier than poison ivy .


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> this guy I know looked at a f550
> Ford and he said he can't stop scratching now


He's probably hoping it's sold when he gets there!


----------



## GMC Driver

I'm a one upper I guess:

I had some giant hogweed this summer. That put poison oak to shame. Looks like 3rd degree burns on your leg, scarred the skin. Legs swell up, oozes like nothing I've ever seen. It was nasty - and painful.

Heavy dose of the p-zone for 2 weeks helped, but didn't eliminate it. Doc and the wife said no more drugs, so had to brave out the last 4 weeks. It was in the blood, becasue for a coupe of weeks spots would show up other areas (not there though!). It's gone now, but won't walk through that field again without full body suit. My son had bush-hogged it, but was protected by the cab. Smart kid never got out of the tractor.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> I'm a one upper I guess:
> 
> I had some giant hogweed this summer. That put poison oak to shame. Looks like 3rd degree burns on your leg, scarred the skin. Legs swell up, oozes like nothing I've ever seen. It was nasty - and painful.
> 
> Heavy dose of the p-zone for 2 weeks helped, but didn't eliminate it. Doc and the wife said no more drugs, so had to brave out the last 4 weeks. It was in the blood, becasue for a coupe of weeks spots would show up other areas (not there though!). It's gone now, but won't walk through that field again without full body suit. My son has bush-hogged it, but was protected by the cab. Smart kid never got out of the tractor.


Wow Dave, glad to hear you're OK now. Good thing it didn't get in your eyes.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

GMC Driver said:


> I'm a one upper I guess:
> 
> I had some giant hogweed this summer. That put poison oak to shame. Looks like 3rd degree burns on your leg, scarred the skin. Legs swell up, oozes like nothing I've ever seen. It was nasty - and painful.
> 
> Heavy dose of the p-zone for 2 weeks helped, but didn't eliminate it. Doc and the wife said no more drugs, so had to brave out the last 4 weeks. It was in the blood, becasue for a coupe of weeks spots would show up other areas (not there though!). It's gone now, but won't walk through that field again without full body suit. My son had bush-hogged it, but was protected by the cab. Smart kid never got out of the tractor.


I have never had the experience (and don't want to), but from everything I have read, it's much nastier than the Poison Ivy/Poison Oak family. And to think it came over from Siberia as an ornamental plant for gardens.


----------



## farmergeorge

We live at the top of the grand river and maybe 10 years ago called the conservation authourity (grca) informing then we found some growing at the back of our farm. They had no interest in coming destroy it....and its made its way south along the river ever since.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Does anyone know Al's number. I don't want to steal work from him with Bieber moving this way..:laugh:

https://www.wellingtonadvertiser.com/index.cfm?page=home


----------



## Triple L

You mean my way, he just bought a mansion in puslinch... Funny thing is I've been working around there all summer, now just have to find his place LOL


----------



## snowman4

Funny question for you GTA guys. Do you know if the city of Toronto owns a paint truck or is all line painting contracted out? Thanks!


----------



## Triple L

Boss plow wings for sale, $750 OBO literally used for 2 hours


----------



## Triple L

Please view this ad:

Avalanche machinability 9-15 wing snowplow,
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equip...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android

Price: $ 8,000

Download the application from the Google Play Store.
http://goo.gl/Hs9Yg


----------



## Triple L

Please view this ad:

Drop salter,
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equip...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android

Price: $ 4,900

Download the application from the Google Play Store.
http://goo.gl/Hs9Yg


----------



## Triple L

Hla 2 yard high dump bucket, skidsteer quick tach
$4500


----------



## Mr.Markus

Looks like someone prepaid their salt bill this season...


----------



## DeVries

Or he's smart and getting out of the snow biz


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Or he's smart and getting out of the snow biz


Someday I hope to wise up...


----------



## Mr.Markus

#metoo

Wait...is that taken?


----------



## Triple L

Just cleaning out the closet guys... Stuff that doesn't get used much anymore


----------



## greywynd

Triple L said:


> Just cleaning out the closet guys... Stuff that doesn't get used much anymore


Thought you used the highlift to stack and do removals?


----------



## Triple L

greywynd said:


> Thought you used the highlift to stack and do removals?


I do, and it works amazing! But in the whole scheme of life that is such a small percentage of my business this bucket would be much better off to someone who uses it once a week or better yet once a month, I'd be lucky to use it 3 times a year


----------



## cet

Triple L said:


> I do, and it works amazing! But in the whole scheme of life that is such a small percentage of my business this bucket would be much better off to someone who uses it once a week or better yet once a month, I'd be lucky to use it 3 times a year


Until you sell it then you'll need it twice a week.


----------



## Triple L

It's true, usually how it goes lol


----------



## chachi1984

looking for western mount 67981 99-2010 gm 2500hd
let me know thank


----------



## lokitn34

Please call or text this number ‭+1 (905) 377-5452‬
looking for plow mount for a 95 gmc truck western plow


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

for the record JD paid for his share of the nacho's the other night.




he ate everyone elses share but he paid for his share atleast


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nacho sure you were out with JD then ..


----------



## dingybigfoot

Saw this today while out today. Builder sign up in Markham. Made me think of Jon. Lol..


----------



## Mr.Markus

Wasp nest to the face today..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

bee quiet that didn’t happen


----------



## Mr.Markus

3 stings to the sweet spot on the back of my head where the ball cap loop is. Really woke me up...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I’m getting dealers telling me that things have tarrifs already. 

New scag mower if not stock has tarrifs 


I call bs 
Taking advantage of what is to come vs what’s current. 

Maybe I’ll have to get my trailer before Kentucky and load up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'll bring whatever you want as long as it fits in my carry on... and I'm not with Dave, he always gets flagged.


----------



## Triple L

Deere 900 series z turn has no teriffs however that works... Brand new 994 coming out this fall with 25hp pre emissions diesel on a 60" deck to compete with Kubota


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I didn’t think these tarrifs were starting right away.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nothing like a nice breeze on a hot day...


----------



## SHAWZER

Blowing the rain around us so far today .


----------



## Mr.Markus

There were a couple sprinkles here but not enough to stop a beautiful Friday.
Where I worked today you can see Kelso conservation Rattlesnake point, great view, sunshine and rainbows...


----------



## greywynd

Arrived in Alberta late last night, and woke up this morning to 2” of snow on the lawns, about an inch on the vehicles.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I think even if I was not doing snow it would take me a few years to not jump out of bed and start calling people.


----------



## SHAWZER

I am wide awake every morning at 2:30-3 am , all summer long . Cannot seem to break that cycle for about 10 years now . Tried consuming more alcohol but that just leaves me with a headache at 2:30 -3 am .........


----------



## schrader

Guess I will find out this winter, highly doubt I will break the habit easily after 25 years of plowing snow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

We can be watching a movie where there is a snow scene and everyone thinks it's peaceful...I just get up and leave.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> We can be watching a movie where there is a snow scene and everyone thinks it's peaceful...I just get up and leave.


Stop passing gas...


----------



## cet

schrader said:


> Guess I will find out this winter, highly doubt I will break the habit easily after 25 years of plowing snow.


The last 2 years I didn't plow snow, no problem sleeping, it was nice. This year I'm plowing again and I'm not looking forward to the daily checks.


----------



## BossPlow2010

SHAWZER said:


> I am wide awake every morning at 2:30-3 am , all summer long . Cannot seem to break that cycle for about 10 years now . Tried consuming more alcohol but that just leaves me with a headache at 2:30 -3 am .........


Heh, I sometimes get nightmares that I've slept in and committed a service failure on multiple accounts


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Heh, I sometimes get nightmares that I've slept in and committed a service failure on multiple accounts


That happens when you sleep til noon...


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader said:


> Guess I will find out this winter, highly doubt I will break the habit easily after 25 years of plowing snow.


 Just curious , are you done with snowplowing or working for someone else ?


----------



## SHAWZER

Rain has missed us here so far today . Stacking firewood inside between days with rain so watching radar like it is winter .


----------



## schrader

Im working for someones else this winter, a nice mix of small commercial and larger rural drives with no shoveling. Trying to find 10 shovelers for all the condos I used to maintain is almost impossible now, looking forward to a change this winter.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Today I had to attend discovery as I was listed in a case where someone slipped on a Brussel sprout. .... correction kiwi.... correction. Produce 

Some of the questions were pretty good. 


That new suit I bought a while ago sure is going to get some use.


----------



## SHAWZER

Produce spilled in the parking lot ? With some of the questions they ask it makes you wonder what planet they are from ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

What time was the "produce"scanned at...would've been my first question. Who was it sold to.


----------



## ff1221

schrader said:


> Im working for someones else this winter, a nice mix of small commercial and larger rural drives with no shoveling. Trying to find 10 shovelers for all the condos I used to maintain is almost impossible now, looking forward to a change this winter.


Try finding anyone to work in a town with the worlds largest nuclear plant retubing 4 units over the next 10 years and marijuana plant that just expanded and is increasing its workforce to 400 people. Shovelers don't exist here!


----------



## greywynd

I keep wondering who is going to buy all this new, legal weed......not like the existing users are going to change their sources to legal ones. Are all of these places going to go bust in a few months when the market is flooded and the market is saturated?


----------



## DeVries

Doesn't help its going to be government run either.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I agree, I'm sure it'll hit profits at the liquor stores until the novelty wears off.
But it's going to be hard to be profitable with a product that teenagers are already growing in their backyard.


----------



## ff1221

Thats of course the issue too. Everyone is allowed to grow 4 plants, my wife is already talking a co-op and shes not the only one.


----------



## ff1221

To be fair though I'm just a beer drinker and never had any luck brewing my own beer so the same might apply to those growing their own dope. A co-op may make deer hunting easier at our farm though.


----------



## SHAWZER

Rain rain and more rain . I knew I should of stacked my firewood inside a month ago .


----------



## DeVries

So far clients seem to be taking the salt increase in stride, even property managers haven't asked too many questions.


----------



## schrader

Giant mud hole here cant believe how much rain we had last night.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> So far clients seem to be taking the salt increase in stride, even property managers haven't asked too many questions.


No one wants to complain cause they will hear no soup for you! It's when the bills hit them that I think problems will come up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I guess Calgary had a little flurries...


----------



## ff1221

Good place for it.


----------



## SHAWZER

We will get snow soon enough with the lake temps warmer than usual .


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> We will get snow soon enough with the lake temps warmer than usual .


Thats enough!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> We will get snow soon enough with the lake temps warmer than usual .


Sure...the Hoosiers will be wearing their jorts early next week again.


----------



## SHAWZER

Have another beer .......eh


----------



## SHAWZER

21 c here this morning . Chance of frost tonight .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

imagine a dry winter?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> imagine a dry winter?


No beer???


----------



## ff1221

Don't even joke about that.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> 21 c here this morning . Chance of frost tonight .


I'm using the temps this week as lottery numbers...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Not nice to see the hometown grocery store in the news.
Friend of mine also had his JD loader stolen off main St in broad daylight.

https://globalnews.ca/news/4492157/bank-machine-theft-erin-ontario/


----------



## Mr.Markus

They sure do make it look difficult. Can't post the video...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> They sure do make it look difficult. Can't post the video...


Some more high IQ crooks...


----------



## SHAWZER

What size of loader ? Did they just drive it away ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Land lord tenant board hearing today 
Trying to get someone out who hasn’t paid rent in 6 months. Just found out I’m number 12 today. Probably will take all day. FUN.


----------



## schrader

Six months? Commercial or residential, doesn’t sound fun either way


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Land lord tenant board hearing today
> Trying to get someone out who hasn't paid rent in 6 months. Just found out I'm number 12 today. Probably will take all day. FUN.


Getting some use out of that suit..


----------



## Mr.Markus

I don't know the jd models
48 hp? W/cab with tinted windows.


SHAWZER said:


> What size of loader ? Did they just drive it away ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Took 3 months to get a hearing 
Residential 

Got an order he has to pay within 11 days or I can call sherif 

The part I didn’t understand or maybe should have asked more about was 
After he pays does he get to continue as month to month. Then skips pay and I have to file again. I had someone lined up for this place. 

If it was commercial you just change the locks. However I did that once then had to pay for a bunch of restaurant equipment because I wouldn’t let anyone in. 

I might have to get more suits.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Being in the right doesnt always work out in court as we all know. If he pays you up he can then file a tennants affadavit and motion to void an eviction order for arrears in rent and play it out... if he plays it right you go back to the old agreement timetable. Wish you luck...these things suck.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

For sale
Fully rented duplex in Cobourg Ontario 
$519 000

Lol


----------



## ff1221

Anybody got a truck side mount for a Fisher Minute Mount for 94 to 200? 3/4 ton Dodge?


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> For sale
> Fully rented duplex in Cobourg Ontario
> $519 000
> 
> Lol


I've heard that about renters. Seems like everything is skewed one way - and some really know how to work that.

Time to diversify into other things than real estate, Dean.

Know of any 2.5-3yd wheel loaders?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ff1221 said:


> Anybody got a truck side mount for a Fisher Minute Mount for 94 to 200? 3/4 ton Dodge?


I'll check. I actually might. Give me a day or so


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

GMC Driver said:


> I've heard that about renters. Seems like everything is skewed one way - and some really know how to work that.
> 
> Time to diversify into other things than real estate, Dean.
> 
> Know of any 2.5-3yd wheel loaders?


Bit coin? 
Lol

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equip...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I'll check. I actually might. Give me a day or so


Thanks Dean!


----------



## schrader

LE showers here this morning , a sign of what’s to come


----------



## ff1221

Same here, guess I'll leave grass cutting till Monday


----------



## Mr.Markus

Leaves and grass can wait. Building a woodshed for a customer, out of the norm for me but everyone who quoted it needed me to do the foundation and set the posts then they were still high...wth.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> then they were still high...wth.


After next Wednesday, you can join them...

...legally.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I don’t want to hear about it I don’t want to talk about it I don’t want to see it I don’t want to smell it I just want to shut up and work.


----------



## DeVries

Would like to know the cost of the literature the government is mailing to everyone about the health risks of smoking pot. 
I might come accross as a pessamist but I think this whole thing is going to be a sh1t show.


----------



## BossPlow2010

DeVries said:


> Would like to know the cost of the literature the government is mailing to everyone about the health risks of smoking pot.
> I might come accross as a pessamist but I think this whole thing is going to be a sh1t show.


Now would be a good time to buy stock in Taco bell


----------



## Mr.Markus

Why do they have to send literature to everyone. Just package it with the diseased pictures they make the tobacco guys use. If I were a tobacco executive I would make a point of making them do it.


----------



## SHAWZER

I know some people wont want to hear this but I drove through some wet snow falling yesterday morning south of me at higher elevations ........


----------



## ff1221

Well keep it at higher elevations!


----------



## SHAWZER

Another 5 minute blast of 1 inch snowflakes here . I have had a few beer but will try to keep them at higher elevations .......for now . ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

I’ve had enough of this drizzle. It like being on the maid of the mist. Too wet to cut grass and vacuum leaves, not enjoyable doing all the little things that need doing. Stopped by a dealership today to price out a new truck. When are they coming out with the Chevy 5500 and who do I contact???


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> I've had enough of this drizzle. It like being on the maid of the mist. Too wet to cut grass and vacuum leaves, not enjoyable doing all the little things that need doing. Stopped by a dealership today to price out a new truck. When are they coming out with the Chevy 5500 and who do I contact???


This one looks nice, a little pricey maybe?https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks...hd/1388849586?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## GMC Driver

First frost here this morning.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Frost...??! We're plowing...


----------



## SHAWZER

You like parking behind the arena drinking coffee .......


----------



## Mr.Markus

Parking back of arena by the post office...lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

You know a bunch of guys checked the radar though...


----------



## G.Landscape

Anyone is KW want an easy Residential property? My sister is looking for someone to do driveway and Sidewalk at their rental. Corner Lot in Margaret Ave Area. Message me if interested.


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus said:


> Parking back of arena by the post office...lol.


Careful, the wanted posters are still fresh in people's memories as they come out of the post office.


----------



## schrader

3 and snowing in collingwood, what month is this?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

schrader said:


> 3 and snowing in collingwood, what month is this?


Thought this thread was quiet...figured everyone was taking advantage of the new law up there.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Some of us get enough grass..


----------



## SHAWZER

Grass outside may be a different color tomorrow morning ..........


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's snowing....
The temperature.doubled today from 3 to 6 now it's 2. I'm going for early wings...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> It's snowing....
> The temperature.doubled today from 3 to 6 now it's 2. I'm going for early wings...


You've got the munchies???


----------



## SHAWZER

Cold beer ..... hot wood stove ...... warm pizza here ....


----------



## GMC Driver

We had wet flurries in Niagara Falls. 

BTW - there seemed to be alot of tourism today. Also noticed that the skunk population seemed very active. I didn't see them though...


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's not snow, it's ashes...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Jon prob had his first slip and fall of the season


----------



## Mr.Markus

Shouldn't you be out picking up brussel sprouts...?


----------



## Jacobmb

Thornhill got a dusting. About 1mm of snow on windshields now of cars but ground temps are still above 0 so no accumulation on pavement or grass.

https://toronto.weatherstats.ca/charts/snow-monthly.html


----------



## schrader

woke up to 5cm here in Collingwood, heading up to the mountain this morning bet they have more up there.


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN is saying 16 and sunny tomorrow . Might have to cut the grass 1 more time .


----------



## Mr.Markus

7:30am emails from my 3 late signers...lol. looks like a decent day.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grass and rooftops here. Parking and roads are dry. Time to get the big leaf blower out...


----------



## greywynd

That’s what it looked like here last week. After two thirds of it had melted. 

This week temps are in the low/mid teens, sunny, almost tee shirt weather. Looking at booking 18 holes on the weekend.


----------



## Triple L

Dean and Nick just me standed in Louisville KY, WTF, just cuase I won both games of 4 square against these tukeys LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> Dean and Nick just me standed in Louisville KY, WTF, just cuase I won both games of 4 square against these tukeys LOL


Triple is the 3rd wheel...?


----------



## Mr.Markus

So how was the show guys.? Post up some pics, 
My wife left for India today and I’m already bored...


----------



## Triple L

I would have bet the farm on Dean being the ultimate at 4 square, turns out I drank a couple free rounds on him and Nick lol...

Concerts were good, show was great, next time Nick needs to leave grandpa at home tho, Dean's 51 year old "dad" was twice as fun LOL


----------



## jefferson

Daner said:


> How Is the weather....Out where your located??
> Whats your prediction of this year??
> When you get some snow let us know:bluebounc


Any of you folks have a 7168 fisher push


----------



## jefferson

I bet one of guys have some fisher 7168 push plates for k1500 05 chevy


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Chad buys a dodge and no one bats an eye. I lose a game of connect four and everyone loses their mind.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Luhville is no Vegas...


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Chad buys a dodge and no one bats an eye. I lose a game of connect four and everyone loses their mind.


Literally laughing out loud!


----------



## SHAWZER

Highway plows are out salting again here today . Cannot figure out why ........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Highway plows are out salting again here today . Cannot figure out why ........


Why?

So you can't use herbicides but can spread salt when there's no snow or ice?


----------



## SHAWZER

Maybe they get a good deal on Salt since the mine is only 1 hour away . Sure seem to like wasting a lot . Maybe they are wasted .......?


----------



## DeVries

We've had brine sprayed already, it hasn't gone below zero yet.

Maybe they need practice.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> We've had brine sprayed already, it hasn't gone below zero yet.
> 
> Maybe they need practice.


Yup, all overpasses and intersections were done last night again. And it's gonna rain all weekend, so where does that end up? Not much accountability for the Region it seems.

Maybe we need to wait and see what happens there - there was a changing of the guard on Monday. Also here in our township. Should be interesting.


----------



## rick W

Anyone able to suggest a Metalpless dealer in sw ontario that discounts a bit. I know a few of the big toronto/brampton guys take about 10% off of list price and i dont have a lot of bargaining power this time of year ..... but would like to get a livebox at the best price possible as it just makes me shake my head seeing the prices but... just money. Want as good a deal as i can, dont mind driving to save $.


----------



## Triple L

rick W said:


> Anyone able to suggest a Metalpless dealer in sw ontario that discounts a bit. I know a few of the big toronto/brampton guys take about 10% off of list price and i dont have a lot of bargaining power this time of year ..... but would like to get a livebox at the best price possible as it just makes me shake my head seeing the prices but... just money. Want as good a deal as i can, dont mind driving to save $.


Mark, nestech sales and service, Stratford, on


----------



## rick W

Thank you. Email sent


----------



## DeVries

Probably not the best time of year to go looking for deals.


----------



## FredG

DeVries said:


> Probably not the best time of year to go looking for deals.


Guys are paying stupid money for trucks and plows now. 07 GMC 2500 HD Duramax 4 door all fluffed up with 96K miles on it with fisher SS Vee at auction. Would of had to pay over $23K for it. Not mint either had some rust and dent issues.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> Probably not the best time of year to go looking for deals.


I thought we would start on time this year and made all the orders the 1st week of August. I had to wait on a decision from one of the large contracts, and got that on August 3rd. Just heard that the 2 trucks that were supposed to be Oct. 15 are now Dec. 5. Also heard that if you want a 2019 450 or 550, they aren't available and production has been stopped indefinitely. Ram 4500/5500 are a 1 year waiting period.

Orange tractors are there, just waiting on all the pieces to arrive. Might have those for Nov. 15th.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have a first gen live edge pusher for skid steer. 8ft 
Hardly used as we bought it for toolcat. You can email me 
[email protected]


----------



## farmergeorge

rick W said:


> Anyone able to suggest a Metalpless dealer in sw ontario that discounts a bit. I know a few of the big toronto/brampton guys take about 10% off of list price and i dont have a lot of bargaining power this time of year ..... but would like to get a livebox at the best price possible as it just makes me shake my head seeing the prices but... just money. Want as good a deal as i can, dont mind driving to save $.


stewarts equipment in erin? They move alot of hla and metal pless


----------



## rick W

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I have a first gen live edge pusher for skid steer. 8ft
> Hardly used as we bought it for toolcat. You can email me
> [email protected]


We need a 12'. Thank you though.


----------



## rick W

farmergeorge said:


> stewarts equipment in erin? They move alot of hla and metal pless


Actually called them. Don't have any bucket mount left.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It won't come fast either. I ordered a cap and windshield for a client for an rtv , plus get it serviced while it's there, service dept wants it for a week.
Couple rain days coming up I may just do it for him.


----------



## Mr.Markus

FredG said:


> Guys are paying stupid money for trucks and plows now. 07 GMC 2500 HD Duramax 4 door all fluffed up with 96K miles on it with fisher SS Vee at auction. Would of had to pay over $23K for it. Not mint either had some rust and dent issues.


I've been trying to build a new GM and no one will give me the time of day


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mr.Markus said:


> I've been trying to build a new GM and no one will give me the time of day


It's 2:30


----------



## SHAWZER

I talk to myself sometimes too ..........


----------



## FredG

Mr.Markus said:


> I've been trying to build a new GM and no one will give me the time of day


 Meaning you can't find anyone to give you a deal? They will deal over here if you got all your Ducks in a row. I'm meaning new good low mile used are at a premium.


----------



## farmergeorge

rick W said:


> Actually called them. Don't have any bucket mount left.


Connect Equipment in Kitchener possibly


----------



## Mr.Markus

FredG said:


> Meaning you can't find anyone to give you a deal? They will deal over here if you got all your Ducks in a row. I'm meaning new good low mile used are at a premium.


I build from new with Chev or gm, can't get a dealer to even build a 3500 2019.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> I build from new with Chev or gm, can't get a dealer to even build a 3500 2019.


Have you tried Humberview?


----------



## Mr.Markus

No...


----------



## DeVries

So I'm getting really frustrated with locates this season. Supposed to be marked in 5 days and its been 8 so far and still nothing, I've called 3 times this week and still nothing.

If I dig and hit something, would I get charged?
We really need to get some footings in the ground asap and want to dig tomorrow before the rain.

Thoughts?


----------



## cet

Their salespeople are on salary and will email you a price. They're pretty confident it can't be beat. Email them the specs you're looking for.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> I've been trying to build a new GM and no one will give me the time of day


I have a guy.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> So I'm getting really frustrated with locates this season. Supposed to be marked in 5 days and its been 8 so far and still nothing, I've called 3 times this week and still nothing.
> 
> If I dig and hit something, would I get charged?
> We really need to get some footings in the ground asap and want to dig tomorrow before the rain.
> 
> Thoughts?


If you dig and hit something - yes, you will get charged. You do not want to find that out the hard way.

PVS has been terrible this year. They say it's because of the increased construction activity in the region this year, and their inability to hire enough staff to keep up. I am a little symapthetic with the 2nd point, as I have never seen a labour market as tough as it is right now. More money isn't the solution either, most don't want a full time job anymore.


----------



## Mr.Markus

...and those that do have 3.


----------



## ff1221

Try Hudsons in Listowel Markus, we've had good dealings with them.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Thanks Mike


----------



## Triple L

ff1221 said:


> Try Hudsons in Listowel Markus, we've had good dealings with them.


Awesome inventory but only if you like paying list for trucks.... Most pathetic dealer I've ever tried to buy a truck off... Their reply when I said are you on crack selling trucks for list price "some rich farmers kid will buy it" #farmtown


----------



## FredG

DeVries said:


> So I'm getting really frustrated with locates this season. Supposed to be marked in 5 days and its been 8 so far and still nothing, I've called 3 times this week and still nothing.
> 
> If I dig and hit something, would I get charged?
> We really need to get some footings in the ground asap and want to dig tomorrow before the rain.
> 
> Thoughts?


 Here in the states you can get a emergency locate. It does not have to be a true emergency, just got to have your equipment on site ready to dig. Not suggesting you do this all the time but you been waiting. Yes you are supposed to get charged for any damage.

I was held up by some :terribletowel:that did not call in, he pulled up all kind of stuff. They went to him first and marked everything out and made me wait on the same property.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

FredG said:


> Here in the states you can get a emergency locate. It does not have to be a true emergency, just got to have your equipment on site ready to dig. Not suggesting you do this all the time but you been waiting. Yes you are supposed to get charged for any damage.
> 
> I was held up by some :terribletowel:that did not call in, he pulled up all kind of stuff. They went to him first and marked everything out and made me wait on the same property.


Same here, when you call in OH for a locate they give you both options, one for "emergencies" which I think they define as men and equipment on site or mobilizing to the site.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> Awesome inventory but only if you like paying list for trucks.... Most pathetic dealer I've ever tried to buy a truck off... Their reply when I said are you on crack selling trucks for list price "some rich farmers kid will buy it" #farmtown


Here we go...


----------



## ff1221

Well we all have bad experiences with dealers.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cleaning house... oldies but goodies.
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equip...egion/aluminum-maintenance-trailer/1394776262

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equip...region/babcock-allatt-sg100-grader/1394752820

List price...lol


----------



## DeVries

How long is the trailer


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cant remember whether it was 16 or 18 ft interior. I’ll measure it tomorrow.


----------



## Triple L

Someone must have just got their salt bill


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> How long is the trailer


Interior is 18'4
Full length 24'


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Interior is 18'4
> Full length 24'


That's really wide...

Make a nice foundation for a woodshed...


----------



## Mr.Markus

*SKW*


----------



## Mr.Markus

Still looking for a GM/Chevy 3500
Nobody will even build one now. 
Hudson tells you, "we have the truck for you over 200 in stock"... 1/2 tons.

Other dealers, including all the way to Niagara, can't even build you one for 5-6 months... pretty frustrating way to spend $70-80k. Can't give it to them.


----------



## Triple L

Hudson's in Listowel does have tons of hd's in stock if you take a drive on a rain day...


----------



## SHAWZER

Looking for a 7 -8 foot 2 stage , self contained snowblower with a small diesel engine . 80 -120 hp ? All the ones I have found are way too big and heavy for my small 244 sized loader . Appreciate any leads .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Buy an hla hydraulic to pto three point hitch converter attachment for $2500 

Add any tractor blower. 

We did that for our toolcat


----------



## SHAWZER

Thanks Dean , I will look into this . Not sure my small loader puts out enough hydraulic gpm . How wide was the blower on your toolcat ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

60” but we use it on walks to widen them. Was half the price of a hydraulic blower. 
Paid $2195 for hla bracket and setup
$1600 for a good used pto blower 
Little but added length but better then $6500 or more. 

I’ll let u know if I come across anything. Kijiji surf is usually from 8:30 to 9:30 before I zzzz. Lol


----------



## SHAWZER

Going to look at a 7 foot Mckee blower tomorrow with a 65 HP Wisconsin gas engine . Says it runs excellent ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Going to look at a 7 foot Mckee blower tomorrow with a 65 HP Wisconsin gas engine . Says it runs excellent ......


I wasn't aware they made blowers for the compact loaders, that's a great idea.

I'd agree on the hydraulic flow.


----------



## HadiCoop

Triple L said:


> Awesome inventory but only if you like paying list for trucks.... Most pathetic dealer I've ever tried to buy a truck off... Their reply when I said are you on crack selling trucks for list price "some rich farmers kid will buy it" #farmtown


Stop 23 just down from them seemed good. But they are all mostly rental vehicles for sale. Decent prices, but not much inventory. They are still looking for a truck for me.


----------



## HadiCoop

DeVries said:


> So I'm getting really frustrated with locates this season. Supposed to be marked in 5 days and its been 8 so far and still nothing, I've called 3 times this week and still nothing.
> 
> If I dig and hit something, would I get charged?
> We really need to get some footings in the ground asap and want to dig tomorrow before the rain.
> 
> Thoughts?


Definitely longer wait times this year over last year. I also was waiting up to 8-10 days this year, even when I asked to have it done ASAP (priority within the 5 days) they were still behind. Next year I noticed as the season progressed that it was a longer wait time, my guess is more work taking place...especially now at the end of the season guys are trying to get things finished up like yourself and they can't keep up with the demand??? Just my thoughts.

I also noticed that when requesting locates online, they also took longer than when calling in and speaking with someone. Again, just what I noticed.

Next year, I'm hoping to get locates done 2-3 weeks in advance.


----------



## HadiCoop

And yes you will get a hefty fine if you hit a line, especially a gas line! Fibre obtics ain’t cheap to repair either


----------



## HadiCoop

Royal Chevrolet in Orangeville might have something..


----------



## G.Landscape

Private Locates are good if your in a pinch but not valid if you hit something. and you have to pay $$ but can be done in a day or two sometimes.


----------



## HadiCoop

G.Landscape said:


> Private Locates are good if your in a pinch but not valid if you hit something. and you have to pay $$ but can be done in a day or two sometimes.


I've never had to do a private locate, do you know how much they cost?


----------



## G.Landscape

HadiCoop said:


> I've never had to do a private locate, do you know how much they cost?


They start around $200 for a residential. They are by the hour and will mark BBQ lines, Pool Lines, Shed Services the stuff One Call has no idea about. They will do public utilities as well but again you are still screwed if you hit something. We have used them in commercial stuff too for parking lots and light poles.


----------



## DeVries

WTN had 5-10 on tap for next Monday for Hamilton now. Early start and not ready for it quite yet.
Sure it'll change tomorrow


----------



## SHAWZER

SHAWZER said:


> Going to look at a 7 foot Mckee blower tomorrow with a 65 HP Wisconsin gas engine . Says it runs excellent ......


 Double auger blower was in good shape , not all beat up . Engine started fine , minute later started to load up like choke was stuck . Float or needle is stuck with gas pouring out . Says it ran perfect 2 days ago ? He is getting the carb fixed and running perfect , than I will try again . Glad it is only 35 minutes away .


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> WTN had 5-10 on tap for next Monday for Hamilton now. Early start and not ready for it quite yet.
> Sure it'll change tomorrow


I sure hope so...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Just when your feeling down because someone is claiming a slip and fall against you from years ago, you have a discovery comming up and your really bummed you look thru your files one last time and decide to check an old system.... oh look a video of the site with the lady walking like nothing ever happened.

This should be good.


----------



## SHAWZER

Crazy that someone can sue you up to 2 years later. Hard not to get angry at Discovery with some of the stupid questions they ask . Good luck


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Just when your feeling down because someone is claiming a slip and fall against you from years ago, you have a discovery comming up and your really bummed you look thru your files one last time and decide to check an old system.... oh look a video of the site with the lady walking like nothing ever happened.
> 
> This should be good.
> 
> View attachment 185793


Probably not worth the time, money and hassle, but it sure would be nice to file a countersuit for filing a frivolous suit in the first place.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> Probably not worth the time, money and hassle, but it sure would be nice to file a countersuit for filing a frivolous suit in the first place.


If that were the case, and if I was willing to stoop to their level, maybe Freedom 55 could be realized.

On another note - union monkeys up here at Canada Post are really being a PITA again. They are going to strike themselves out of a job. Between e-transfer and e-mail, they have to realize they are going to be obsolete in due time. Their strike action only causes this to happen sooner.


----------



## HadiCoop

GMC Driver said:


> If that were the case, and if I was willing to stoop to their level, maybe Freedom 55 could be realized.
> 
> On another note - union monkeys up here at Canada Post are really being a PITA again. They are going to strike themselves out of a job. Between e-transfer and e-mail, they have to realize they are going to be obsolete in due time. Their strike action only causes this to happen sooner.


You would think with it being a government job, they would just find new employees...


----------



## ff1221

Since the government knows Canada Post costs too much to operate and needs to be streamlined or closed i think they let these strikes happen just to show the taxpayers its not needed.


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver said:


> If that were the case, and if I was willing to stoop to their level, maybe Freedom 55 could be realized.
> 
> On another note - union monkeys up here at Canada Post are really being a PITA again. They are going to strike themselves out of a job. Between e-transfer and e-mail, they have to realize they are going to be obsolete in due time. Their strike action only causes this to happen sooner.


Canada post is on strike...?!??


----------



## Mr.Markus

I think with all the salt education on the radio and online from Region of waterloo and some of the other water friendly municipalities it will be easier to put the ambulance chasers in their place when the subject of best practises comes up. https://www.regionofwaterloo.ca/en/living-here/salt-management.aspx


----------



## SHAWZER

2 different insurance brokers up here told me almost all insurance companies will not fight slip and falls under 40 thousand . They just pay . F << up system !! :hammerhead:


----------



## DeVries

Just hooked up a ten year old plow to a ten year old truck. Everything worked with no issues. Happy bout that. Guess she'll plow for one more winter.

I have a bunch of filters from a new holland l175 skid steer. engine and hydraulic oil filters as well as a fuel filter, free to good home. If they arn't gone by the end of next week they're garbage.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> 2 different insurance brokers up here told me almost all insurance companies will not fight slip and falls under 40 thousand . They just pay . F << up system !! :hammerhead:


Lawyers are like real estate agents, they don't want the 2 parties talking to each other cause it affects their commission. This is the F ed system.insurance companies are on the paying end like you and I. A lot of their numbers aren't high. If you see the million dollar lawsuits they are paying out for your $10-20k- 30k premium. It seems like a lot of money, but compared to the millions you are exposed to in a slip and fall it isn't that bad.
I figure that in my 25 years operating as Mr. Markus I've paid close to $300k in premium but it t is also a necessity to get most of the contract I've gotten. You can't self insure and pick up work. I have some trucker friends that belong to a conglomerate of truckers that have a big pool they put their premium into. They meet in the Caymens every year ,sounds like something we should all do, but your books are open and I'm im not sure I want to be paying out for some lady that slipped on a Brussel sprout in Cobourg


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the additional insured stuff has to go


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sick as a dog today, waiting at the shop for another load of salt was supposed to be here at 9. There goes my entire afternoon of blowing leaves. This is the stuff that aggravates me the most..


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Just hooked up a ten year old plow to a ten year old truck. Everything worked with no issues. Happy bout that. Guess she'll plow for one more winter.
> 
> I have a bunch of filters from a new holland l175 skid steer. engine and hydraulic oil filters as well as a fuel filter, free to good home. If they arn't gone by the end of next week they're garbage.


10 year old truck...? That's almost new...lol


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> Sick as a dog today, waiting at the shop for another load of salt was supposed to be here at 9. There goes my entire afternoon of blowing leaves. This is the stuff that aggravates me the most..


Too much leftover Halloween candy ? Nothing worse than waiting for people who seem to be in a different time zone ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Too much leftover Halloween candy ? Nothing worse than waiting for people who seem to be in a different time zone ......


I threw out the candy on Sunday, I started replacing meals with it...I don't ever get sick but this is killing me. No energy...


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN is trying to confuse us up here , temp in metric and 24 hr snow in inches . :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Where do you Kanuckians get your salt bins? I got some from whoever through Paul several years ago. Should have got more right away, but it's too late now. 

I believe it was the same guy that did plow markers but not sure. I'm pretty sure Paul said he got out of it. I do know they came from Kannada.


----------



## By-The-Lake

Could be these guys. From what I understand they own the patent for this type of salt bin. https://www.outdoorboxes.com/ https://www.outdoorsupplies.ca/


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have a place you can get them from 
Send me an email and I'll forward you the invoice

[email protected]


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Got an email today 
Fully realeased from the Brussel sprout slip and fall. 
That’s a lucky suit. Gotta wear it again on Monday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

By-The-Lake said:


> Could be these guys. From what I understand they own the patent for this type of salt bin. https://www.outdoorboxes.com/ https://www.outdoorsupplies.ca/


Yowza...150 is the minimum order?

These aren't QuikCubes...lol.

Thanks, I'll do some checking.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yowza...150 is the minimum order?
> 
> These aren't QuikCubes...lol.
> 
> Thanks, I'll do some checking.


It's only 113.68 US...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

have bins will trade for salt 
Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

First salt of the season....


----------



## DeVries

Thats too early. Wind dried things up here last night.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Thats too early. Wind dried things up here last night.


Some wooden shoe wearers plowing and salting here...far more aren't. Never seen so few trucks out and untouched lots/drives.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's gotta be today, my wife just landed...
Here come the squalls...


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> It's gotta be today, my wife just landed...
> Here come the squalls...
> 
> View attachment 185968


Keep it up there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> It's gotta be today, my wife just landed...
> Here come the squalls...
> 
> View attachment 185968


Uber...


----------



## ff1221

Squalls are over here, grass is nearly covered. I can't believe municipal trucks aren't out gathering up their first overtime of the season. They'll likely go out salting in about an hour when its all melted!


----------



## schrader

Instant winter here I’m sending it south for the rest of you.


----------



## SHAWZER

Nasty squall rolled through here around 9:30 am heading southwest . Could not see at all for 10 minutes even with my eyes open ......


----------



## DeVries

Uber, ya ha ha. And then he's sleeping in the dog house for the forseeable future


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Uber, ya ha ha. And then he's sleeping in the dog house for the forseeable future


Or the woodshed.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Uber, ya ha ha. And then he's sleeping in the dog house for the forseeable future


Nothing but the best...Red Car.

In February she went to Iceland and scheduled me to drop the group off. That was our best storm of the year. I did my lots and important drives, got them to the airport, then straight back out and finished my drives. My solenoid took a dive on the last drive, I keep a spare, but it was not easy to change in a dark driveway. Had wings at closing at the diner, and drove home slept like a baby.


----------



## SHAWZER

Still amazes me the difference a few hundred feet in elevation makes in relation to snowfall . A good 12 cm up at my place and under 5 cm in town . Time for breakfast .


----------



## schrader

Barely anything in collingwood looks like Midland is getting hit good this time


----------



## Mr.Markus

I guess with using 2 systems of measurement twn figures it gets 2 shots at getting the forecast right


----------



## SHAWZER

Picked up that 7 foot blower with the gas engine this morning , after seller installed a new float in the carburetor . Runs excellent now . Need to modify the quick attach and shorten lines for shoot swivel . Time will tell if it works out , if not , For Sale again .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Picked up that 7 foot blower with the gas engine this morning , after seller installed a new float in the carburetor . Runs excellent now . Need to modify the quick attach and shorten lines for shoot swivel . Time will tell if it works out , if not , For Sale again .


Pics?


----------



## SHAWZER

I will try to get some pics next week . Maybe my warden will show me again how to upload -post pics ........:hammerhead:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I need help with a nice way to break up with a customer.
I have a person that is really nice and a great guy but he has a site that is just not for me any more. It requires us to use urea only and only thinks its fair that we are per time. Then often he will call us during a daytime snowfall and tell us not to come as he has done the walks himself because we have not returned yet. I have many times been around corner with a sidewalk tractor, or there is the argument later that he did it, then my guy redid it after a small amount when it wasnt needed. The site is so packed in the parking lot that we can't even plow it during the day. I worry about liability, it puts me in a terrible mood. I was kind of hoping he would let me know he has found someone else but this isnt the case.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Everyone is nice when they are getting their way...breakups are hard, gimme his email address and I’ll send him a copy of what you just wrote... you just need to sit down and explain to him your side. I deal with a lot of elderly clients that are like this, dealing with one that called to have his fall leaves done on Friday (only fall leaves he hires me for nothing else but will have me price everything, lawns, driveway,grading, sweeping) he has done this for 14 years. Was shocked I couldn’t get a the leaves done this weekend quite angry about it.


----------



## schrader

Sometimes a nice price increase will do the trick, other than that an email just explaining a change in business model will work.


----------



## rick W

Just have the kahunas to politely and firmly tell him your position and that it is not working for you. Let him know you care and try to do your best but at the end of the day its a business and you have loyal staff and lots of expenses and need to find more profitable/reliable work that gives your guys hours. You will feel soooooo good after firing that client. We purged a pile of places a few years back that were exactly that... a pain and not big money makers. Took a bit to fill the hole but found much better jobs with much less stress and headaches. You will not be sorry, get it done.


----------



## DeVries

We got rid of a few this season. They paid good but were a pita and I'm maybe getting older or who knows what but I'm just not in the mood anymore to deal with crap.
I told them in July that we were not doing their snow anymore, due to our business model changing and condo's are not in our long term plans. One came back and offered a 25% increase. I declined, I have a good name with them now but if they start paying more their expectations will be higher as well. Rather walk away on good terms than have an angry customer, its still a small town around here.


----------



## HadiCoop

schrader said:


> Sometimes a nice price increase will do the trick, other than that an email just explaining a change in business model will work.


I increased a couple this year that I didn't want to do anymore, guess what? I don't have those headaches anymore!


----------



## GMC Driver

HadiCoop said:


> I increased a couple this year that I didn't want to do anymore, guess what? I don't have those headaches anymore!


I tried that. I guess 50% increase wasn't enough.

Less and less players out here on the commercial stuff. And after last season, people keep telling me that "you get what you pay for".


----------



## Mr.Markus

1-3 cm last night, nothing sticking to pavement or gravel. You can tell the overextended guys are freaking out when all their tractors are in town scraping black pavement pre plowing...


----------



## ff1221

We got about 3cm, i was actually surprised to see the lowballers were all still sleeping instead of chasing snowflakes. Calling for 10-15cm with snow squalls overnight, landscaping might be over.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm hoping for some more time, this is the first time in 25 years that fall cleanups didn't get done. It is stressing me out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Less and less players out here on the commercial stuff.


Seems to be the case here as well, especially in residential.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I'm hoping for some more time, this is the first time in 25 years that fall cleanups didn't get done. It is stressing me out.


We're doing cleanups in the snow...guys are loving it. NOT


----------



## SHAWZER

GMC Driver said:


> I tried that. I guess 50% increase wasn't enough.
> 
> Less and less players out here on the commercial stuff. And after last season, people keep telling me that "you get what you pay for".


Insurance around here is a LOT more for commercial than residential . Wish I knew that 25 years ago ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> We're doing cleanups in the snow...guys are loving it. NOT


Wet snow rain where it's not sticking I was too, but this would be a little much...









Yes.. I already heard about putting the patio furniture away!


----------



## HadiCoop

Mr.Markus said:


> I'm hoping for some more time, this is the first time in 25 years that fall cleanups didn't get done. It is stressing me out.


We finally finished yesterday, thought for sure we'd be cleaning up leaves in the spring. Equipment washed and were done. I remember last year the leaves dropped quick, they sure did hang on this year.


----------



## HadiCoop

GMC Driver said:


> I tried that. I guess 50% increase wasn't enough.
> 
> Less and less players out here on the commercial stuff. And after last season, people keep telling me that "you get what you pay for".


All I had to do was increase the total cost by $50! Bye bye


----------



## Jacobmb

richmond hill saw 2cm. Nothing was sticking around on sidewalks or driveways. Out salting none the less..


----------



## DeVries

Markus, how about posting a snow pick you didn't post last week


----------



## Mr.Markus

File foto...
I guarantee it's not the same.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> File foto...
> I guarantee it's not the same.


If you say so...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Skwmf


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Minion finder?


----------



## ff1221

Had some lake effect this morning, dropped about 10cm on us. Bit of sun and above zero temps beat it up not bad but spotty squalls are blowing in off the lake, could go any way at this point.


----------



## schrader

Squalls are setting up nicely now and should get more organized overnight, someone is going to get a lot of snow.


----------



## ff1221

I hope its saugeen shores or owen sound!


----------



## ff1221

Oh yeah I forgot I had equipment porn for you guys, new tractor and blower!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Crap...stay up there..


----------



## DeVries

Nice, no more Massey? Interesting blower hook up. 

My brother lives in Wingham, he says 15cms tonight. Guess Kincardine will get the same if not more? Be able to put the blower to use.


----------



## ff1221

DeVries said:


> Nice, no more Massey? Interesting blower hook up.
> 
> My brother lives in Wingham, he says 15cms tonight. Guess Kincardine will get the same if not more? Be able to put the blower to use.


No sold the Massey 2 years ago but sure miss it.

They are calling for 10 to 15 tonight but squalls are moving fast so they generally don't put much on the ground. This time of year inland generally gets more so Wingham will likely beat us.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Nice, no more Massey? Interesting blower hook up.
> 
> My brother lives in Wingham, he says 15cms tonight. Guess Kincardine will get the same if not more? Be able to put the blower to use.


Wingham...huh...some good wooden shoe wearers there.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wingham...huh...some good wooden shoe wearers there.


Been there for a service. Very interesting...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Been there for a service. Very interesting...


You stepped foot in the PR church? J\K


----------



## SHAWZER

ff1221 said:


> Oh yeah I forgot I had equipment porn for you guys, new tractor and blower!
> View attachment 186138


Great looking equipment . Hows the hydraulic blower perform ?


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> Great looking equipment . Hows the hydraulic blower perform ?


Its actually run off the rear PTO with a set of gearboxes and a driveshaft. They work really good, 4th one I've had. Built by Smythe welding in Dungannon, about a half hour south of me.


----------



## SHAWZER

Looked like it was mounted to the loader arms so I thought hydraulic . 10 cm snow here last night .


----------



## ff1221

The frame is built to hook into the loader mounts by the cab so its quick attach basically. We managed to dodge the snow, maybe 2cm at best here.


----------



## schrader

15cm of snow here looks like its finally easing off now.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> You stepped foot in the PR church? J\K


Did too..

Wondered what all the fuss was aboot.

Plus it was on the way back to camp from Al's brother's church in Listowel where we went for the AM.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Did too..
> 
> Wondered what all the fuss was aboot.
> 
> Plus it was on the way back to camp from Al's brother's church in Listowel where we went for the AM.


Hope you enjoyed it.

My BIL got a call to a Canadian Reformed church in....Chatham. He graduated from Mid-America so has to figure out what you folks will require of him before he can be ordained.


----------



## DeVries

How long ago Mark

Probably needs to become a Canadian citizen, that could take a bit.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Little bit of sponsorship and some volunteering and your in maybe marry some rich widow farmer...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

He's actually a Dutch citizen. Just got the call a week ago?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

contract in Kingston starts tomorrow 
Special weather statement 15cm tomorrow night. Sounds about right. 

better haul down the case tractor just in case. Lol


----------



## schrader

Looks like winter is here to stay, seems early


----------



## DeVries

Long range after tomorrow looks good anyways.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Long range after tomorrow looks good anyways.


Until this afternoon...

I hope so, we've got a good 2 weeks of cleanups to do yet. For some reason the crews are moving slow...sure it has nothing to do with either saturated turf or frozen leaves.


----------



## ff1221

Does anyone here do work for FM Services Provider? Just wondering how they are to work for.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Well my new 14 acre site sure is good push when you get wet slop 
The uphill part I didn’t think about.

The 6150r did well with 1016 flex edge 
But I’m worried if it’s slippery a bit I could be trouble 

Do I need to go buy a 524k Deere


----------



## ff1221

Yeah it was fun trying to blow that sloop!


----------



## schrader

In my experience a tractor with a push frame will out push a loader as far as traction goes. I would get some screw in studs if you think traction is going to be an issue. I have run them in my tractors and they made a huge difference.


----------



## SHAWZER

I have no experience with tractors . Loaders with actual snow tires with a good operator and the ability to articulate are hard to beat pushing snow .


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Do I need to go buy a 524k Deere


Of course you do!

Great minds think alike.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> My BIL got a call to a Canadian Reformed church in....Chatham. He graduated from Mid-America so has to figure out what you folks will require of him before he can be ordained.


Chatham - know a thing or two aboot that. Few folks there with the same last name.

We don't require anything other than classis examination, or colloquium. Not the first URC to be called by CanRC, or accept. Citizenship can be tricky, but that's been done before too.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Well my new 14 acre site sure is good push when you get wet slop
> The uphill part I didn't think about.
> 
> The 6150r did well with 1016 flex edge
> But I'm worried if it's slippery a bit I could be trouble
> 
> Do I need to go buy a 524k Deere


Time to load the tires or leave the blower on or buy snows for it... The 6150 should play with the 10-16...


----------



## SHAWZER

Pic of blower . More to come .


----------



## SHAWZER

Pics will get better . Ha Ha


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> View attachment 186308
> Pics will get better . Ha Ha


Pretty sorry looking plow porn...


----------



## SHAWZER

Need snow in the pics ?.......


----------



## SHAWZER

Plow Porn ?


----------



## cet

I'm looking for a cutting edge for a Western MVP Plus, 8'6", is this a dealer only item or does someone have an aftermarket source?


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Well my new 14 acre site sure is good push when you get wet slop
> The uphill part I didn't think about.
> 
> The 6150r did well with 1016 flex edge
> But I'm worried if it's slippery a bit I could be trouble
> 
> Do I need to go buy a 524k Deere


I'm sure you already know this but are you lifting up on blade to transfer weight back on large pushes. We have smaller tractors running bigger blades with little problems.


----------



## ff1221

Kijiji: Hla Horst 5000 snow blade

Please view this ad:

Hla Horst 5000 snow blade,
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-farming-equ...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android

Price: $ 2,300

Download the application from the Google Play Store.
http://goo.gl/Hs9Yg

Looks like a good price if anyone is looking


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> I'm looking for a cutting edge for a Western MVP Plus, 8'6", is this a dealer only item or does someone have an aftermarket source?


I have not seen aftermarket
York region equip Markham should have it


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave said:


> I'm sure you already know this but are you lifting up on blade to transfer weight back on large pushes. We have smaller tractors running bigger blades with little problems.


I am but feel as though I was leaving 
More snow to loose traction on then I was not lifting as much.

It did fine but I worry about a 8-10cm wet push.


----------



## ff1221

Here's our Municipalities new tractor for doing the village of Tiverton.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Not the place to get stuck...
https://www.cp24.com/video?clipId=1541538


----------



## ff1221

Please view this ad:

2011 GMC Sierra 2500HD,
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android

Price: $ 19,500

Download the application from the Google Play Store.
http://goo.gl/Hs9Yg

Anybody looking for a good gas plow truck this one belongs to my buddy and was leased to the Parks Dept. In the summer and like the ad says its been parked in the winter the last 5 years.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Made a donation a few years ago to keep the Santa clause parade going in cobourg. They let me put a tractor in so we do a Deere each year.

Once I have nine Deere maybe they will let me pull the sleigh.

Ever since I've been the champ. Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Like I said


----------



## Mr.Markus

I asked my wife to look for a radio Bluetooth device for my shop while she was at costco. She comes home with this...









It comes with a karioke mike, USB for charging the phone/tablet, am/fm Decent sound bit a little overkill for the shop. Its made for outdoor use, even charges a rechargeable battery to run itself when unplugged. I was expecting a clock radio....lol.
The black piece on the top is an extendable suitcase handle, it has dolly wheels to lug it around.


----------



## SHAWZER

I have learned to take a pic of whatever I ask my wife to pick up for me . If not , she will buy something weird but on sale . ...........


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I just pictured you singing 
“I’ll be home for Christmas... you can count on meeeeeeee”

While greasing the equipment


----------



## DeVries

Now I know why you dont have traction plowing up hill, that things got some fat tires. Put some pizza cutters on it and away you go 

Markus, that Karioke machine could come in handy at a GTG at your shop.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I see Connons is selling salt at $195/cubic yard what a screaming deal...


----------



## DeVries

Our local building supply yard is the same, after hours is more, not sure how much but they sell a lot of salt. Glad i got my own stockpile at 145.00


----------



## chachi1984

Factory here in Oakville is 135 but only selling to people that have bought in the past. 
Hopefully our area doesn’t get much for a while. Maybe it will help with the stock issues 
Give it to the salt gods a bit


----------



## Mr.Markus

Light salt again this morning then someone told me extension cords are on sale this week so I'm stocked for the season...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Light salt again this morning then someone told me extension cords are on sale this week so I'm stocked for the season...
> View attachment 186466


You really think 2 will be enough?

GPS locators?


----------



## SHAWZER

Only 16 gauge on sale ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> You really think 2 will be enough?
> 
> GPS locators?


With the 3 I found on my road last year (of which I can only find 1) I should be fine...


SHAWZER said:


> Only 16 gauge on sale ?


Yes.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Having a little bit of trouble with my quick attach on the 2003 salt pig loader.
Bucket fell off last night...lol.


----------



## Triple L

Dirty buckets!


----------



## GMC Driver

Well, another night of 2 & 4 window and radar checks, and patrol to see what's out there. We need more traffic cameras in South Niagara. After all the hype of lake effect, we ended up with negligible snow.

Now back to the excavator today - only 250 feet to go breaking through rock. Seemed like the end was never in sight when we started a little over 1000 feet ago.


----------



## ff1221

GMC Driver said:


> Well, another night of 2 & 4 window and radar checks, and patrol to see what's out there. We need more traffic cameras in South Niagara. After all the hype of lake effect, we ended up with negligible snow.
> 
> Now back to the excavator today - only 250 feet to go breaking through rock. Seemed like the end was never in sight when we started a little over 1000 feet ago.


Even up here in lake effect country the story is the same!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Well, another night of 2 & 4 window and radar checks, and patrol to see what's out there. We need more traffic cameras in South Niagara. After all the hype of lake effect, we ended up with negligible snow.
> 
> Now back to the excavator today - only 250 feet to go breaking through rock. Seemed like the end was never in sight when we started a little over 1000 feet ago.


Must be the Kanuckian and Murcan weather services are collaborating. "Less than a half inch" predicted...fell apart by the time it got here...actually a long time before it got here.

I only checked at 1 though...


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> I only checked at 1 though...


Well now I know why Amy married you - couldnt have been for your looks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Well now I know why Amy married you - couldnt have been for your looks.


It sure wasn't for the brains or money...felt sorry for me?


----------



## SHAWZER

Lake effect hit here , still is . 8 - 10 cm and high winds .....


----------



## ff1221

We are dodging it thus far, will likely get it tonight.


----------



## SHAWZER

Off and on squalls all day . slowed down in the last hour . Tonight will be the coldest night we have had in a while .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

deans tip of the day:
if you have an iphone use icloud atleast for the contact info. its handy when you lose it all.
another idea is write down a few peoples phone number in your wallet
because no one knows anyones number anymore.

when you buy a phone make sure its larger then the one you already had or the backups wont work. its very hard to edit a backup file size to restore to a smaller phone. 

kingston got a surprise 5cm this am in about 2 hours.
right at 6am. went down and helped


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC said:


> deans tip of the day:
> if you have an iphone use icloud atleast for the contact info. its handy when you lose it all.
> another idea is write down a few peoples phone number in your wallet
> because no one knows anyones number anymore.
> 
> when you buy a phone make sure its larger then the one you already had or the backups wont work. its very hard to edit a backup file size to restore to a smaller phone.
> 
> kingston got a surprise 5cm this am in about 2 hours.
> right at 6am. went down and helped


Does this mean you lost your contacts?


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> deans tip of the day:
> if you have an iphone use icloud atleast for the contact info. its handy when you lose it all.
> another idea is write down a few peoples phone number in your wallet
> because no one knows anyones number anymore.
> 
> when you buy a phone make sure its larger then the one you already had or the backups wont work. its very hard to edit a backup file size to restore to a smaller phone.
> 
> kingston got a surprise 5cm this am in about 2 hours.
> right at 6am. went down and helped


Or just don't use apple products, take out your SD card and install in any other mfg phone and away you go again


----------



## Mr.Markus

I don’t know if some of my customers would be happy with their contact info in the cloud...


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> I don't know if some of my customers would be happy with their contact info in the cloud...


Jennifer Lawrence? LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm under non disclosure about my non disclosures...


----------



## S-205

Am I the only one who saves people’s contacts as “Annoying guy who complains A lot” or “Guy I bought Kubota from” ??

Has anyone got salt at connons? Here in Burlington our local landscape supply always has the MTO and Halton police nearby, but connons is around the corner from my house and up in the country


----------



## DeVries

Now you just tipped them off


----------



## Mr.Markus

The first rule of MTO club, we don’t talk about it. Text warnings from your neighbour are ok...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> The first rule of MTO club, we don't talk about it. Text warnings from your neighbour are ok...


One of the guys working for me this year has a few friends on the York Region Police, one of them called him 2 nights ago to tell him MTO was setup in Sutton and make sure your shovels and pails are tied in the truck.


----------



## ff1221

Buddy of mine texts every time ministry of labour is in town, that's great information!


----------



## Mr.Markus

There are a few of us on my road running commercial trucks within a heartbeat of a seldom used inspection station, first guy out texts the others when it's open. Sometimes it sucks to be the early bird...


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN calling for snow then freezing rain changing to rain today . Going to be an interesting morning .


----------



## schrader

+2 here but anything gravel will be a mess when the rain starts.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Good morning Saturday...this will suck.


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## ff1221

4 degrees here and no rain thus far.


----------



## DeVries

3 and rain, we had a brief spattering of freezing rain but just straight rain now


----------



## Mr.Markus

Everything here got hit, gravel drives were pretty bad. Backroads were worse though...
Still had some time to run into home Depot and get get more shop supplies...

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p....st-and-cabinet-combo-in-black.1001057591.html


----------



## SHAWZER

Can you put old , used tools in a new toolbox ......?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

if anyone needs a new laptop 
buy this. https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/produc...d-8gb-ram-amd-radeon-r7-win-10/12317371.aspx?

I sell them in my store $800 at my store. Best buy lost leader $449
Limit 3 per address lol ask me how many address' I have...
Its my fight back against the big box.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Can you put old , used tools in a new toolbox ......?


Yes, you just have to relearn where the heck you put them...


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Can you put old , used tools in a new toolbox ......?


Usually if you're running Fords they've run their life span and it's best to replace everything.
I'm installing a dryer in my mom's part of the house and I need to run the venting. I have a number of hole saws but can't seem to find the mandrel. After looking in the garage and over to the shop and back to the house I've come to the conclusion that it went missing when the house was broken into during construction and I lost approximately 2k in tools. I decided to go to Lowe's today and buy a new mandrel, $40, seemed a little steep to I started looking at complete sets. They had a Dewalt set regular price $184 on sale for $99. One left of the shelf so I decided to grab it. It came with a number of hole saws up to 2.5" and 2 different size mandrels one of which was the one I was looking for. I wonder if anyone can guess the piece that was missing from the kit, WTF.


----------



## Mr.Markus

When you go back and buy the one you need the old one will turn up...


----------



## ff1221

Tool box is only really meant to give you a place to temporarily reorganize. After you disect it to put a full set in the combine, grain truck, pick up, plow truck, snow tractors, the tool boxes are empty. Thank god for Canadian Tire black friday sales, takes 2 new sets of tools a year to get through.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My shop tools stay in the shop, I like to buy the cheap CT kits for behind the seat in the tractor or truck. Always have to buy a big adjustable or 2 cause alot of the little kits have little wrenches...


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> My shop tools stay in the shop, I like to buy the cheap CT kits for behind the seat in the tractor or truck. Always have to buy a big adjustable or 2 cause alot of the little kits have little wrenches...
> View attachment 186687


Where'd you find time for that?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> When you go back and buy the one you need the old one will turn up...


The Boss just left to pick my son up, shes going to Lowes to see what they say. They're probably closed.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> Where'd you find time for that?


With my salt runs lately I find myself at the shop at 5 am posting on ps between tweeks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> With my salt runs lately I find myself at the shop at 5 am posting on ps between tweeks.
> View attachment 186690


You want to organize my shop after you build me a wood shed?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nov. 2025? You are penciled in...


----------



## DeVries

5-10 cms on tap for tonight now. Nothing has frost in it anymore so here's hoping that turf damage is at a minimum. 
Would love to get at least one more dry week in to at least finish fall cleanups.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I got myself a set so I can help my friends with fords but thought it was such a good deal I should let you guys know too.

*1 Gauge 1200AMP 20Ft Jumper Cables*
https://www.amazon.ca/Voilamart-120...ive&ie=UTF8&qid=1543267895&sr=1-2-spons&psc=1


----------



## ff1221

10cm of wet heavy snow before lunch today, rain by the time i finished driveways at 5. Plowed a lot just after that and was pushing waves across it. So far this season sucks


----------



## SHAWZER

5cm snow at my place yesterday , rain in town . Same right now so far ......


----------



## schrader

Close to 10cm in higher elevations here wet snow coming good now


----------



## Mr.Markus

The radar makes me dizzy, just a trace here. Enough that all the commercials got a salting..


----------



## HadiCoop

SHAWZER said:


> 5cm snow at my place yesterday , rain in town . Same right now so far ......


Weren't you guys supposed to get between 15-30cm? That was the biggest kick in the nuts so far. Barely got an inch down here. TWN idiots are back at it! That's what I watched for yesterday's forecast, not sure where all the snow is.


----------



## SHAWZER

Another 10cm here so far and still snowing . Only 3-4 cm in town .


----------



## Rider50

DeVries said:


> 5-10 cms on tap for tonight now. Nothing has frost in it anymore so here's hoping that turf damage is at a minimum.
> Would love to get at least one more dry week in to at least finish fall cleanups.


Where do you see this 5-10cm?!?!? Either I'm huffing the good stuff or I just dont see it.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> The radar makes me dizzy, just a trace here. Enough that all the commercials got a salting..


Do you sleep?


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Do you sleep?


Lightly...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Lightly...


Sounds like our forecasts lately.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cet said:


> Do you sleep?


I'll sleep when I'm dead...


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's been funny here, light dustings before sun up and after sun down, just enough to be annoying. 

I was talking to a customer of mine about how this time of year is almost like jetlag.
He told me he had a friend who did snowplowing that died at 48. 
Pretty sure he doesn't know I'm 48...
It was not a good conversation...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> It's been funny here, light dustings before sun up and after sun down, just enough to be annoying.
> 
> I was talking to a customer of mine about how this time of year is almost like jetlag.
> He told me he had a friend who did snowplowing that died at 48.
> Pretty sure he doesn't know I'm 48...
> It was not a good conversation...


I think I can remember 48


----------



## ff1221

Guess i better make the next 4 years count!


----------



## SHAWZER

Another 5 cm up here , looks like we missed the huge amount TWN was calling for ........


----------



## schrader

We got closer to 10cm it’s like pushing concrete


----------



## ff1221

Maybe 2cm here but its wet and heavy and drifted


----------



## SHAWZER

Hows the Terex working out for you ?


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> Hows the Terex working out for you ?


It's been a great little machine. I haven't got it to town yet for snow, been needing it for other things and I'm really kind of hoping winter might subside for a while. For the money i paid for that loader it's easily paying for itself.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Bailing out a friend today whose sander went down. I think his loader operator is named Harvey... Easy on the SRW!


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Bailing out a friend today whose sander went down. I think his loader operator is named Harvey... Easy on the SRW!
> 
> View attachment 186832


Reminds me how Dave's plate of Nachos looks like, not the part he paid for buy everyone's share.


----------



## SHAWZER

Watching SportsCentre , feeding wood into the stove , posting on PS , listening to the wife snore in the other room . Multitasking with no snow .......


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Reminds me how Dave's plate of Nachos looks like, not the part he paid for buy everyone's share.


Dave would call you "nacho funny..."


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Dave would call you "nacho funny..."


Dave has been distant lately, wonder if #7 is on the way?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Is it only seven?! I thought it was higher...


----------



## JD Dave

cet said:


> I think I can remember 48


I bet a lot has changed since 1948.


----------



## JD Dave

My wife got that problem fixed so no number 7. Doesn’t mean we can’t keep trying though.


----------



## cet

JD Dave said:


> My wife got that problem fixed so no number 7. Doesn't mean we can't keep trying though.


Sounds like you still have a chance for number 7


----------



## Mr.Markus

That would not be a very lucky # 7...


----------



## Triple L

Do laundry yet Dave?


----------



## SHAWZER

SHAWZER said:


> Watching SportsCentre , feeding wood into the stove , posting on PS , listening to the wife snore in the other room . Multitasking with no snow .......


Same morning over and over again .........


----------



## Mr.Markus

I would consider this for my walkways as I grow older and more lazy...

https://www.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=1553108


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

People like shovelling snow unless it’s cold, wet, at night, in the early am, on a weekend or Monday morning.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My luck and the Uber app will call me...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Supposed to be getting warmer, but it sure feels colder now. Freezing rain warning is not making my day go better...


----------



## SHAWZER

Has been an interesting start to this winter ........


----------



## Triple L

Santa Claus parade tonight


----------



## DeVries

Pouring rain and 10 degrees. Looks like we can get back at fall cleanups tomorrow. Snow piles should be gone too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Pouring rain and 10 degrees. Looks like we can get back at fall cleanups tomorrow. Snow piles should be gone too.


Ground is so stinking wet its unreal. Backpack blowers only.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I drive by a Christmas tree farm today that uses their lawn for parking customers, what a mess. I gave up on fall cleanups 2 weeks ago, itll be there in the spring. Everyone seems to understand. First time in 25 years I didn't get them done.


----------



## ff1221

Woke up to a fresh coat of the white stuff on the grass. This is becoming a vicious and messy cycle!


----------



## SHAWZER

Freezing rain before the 1 cm of snow . Scraped my wifes car off before she went to work ....... she did not like what I wanted later in return ....


----------



## SHAWZER

Wife can clear her own car off this morning , dont like her non existent favor returns ... ... TWN calling for 5 - 10 cm thursday .....give me something to do at 4 am .


----------



## ff1221

You'd have better luck with a snow gauge and darts predicting the weather than depending on TWN to get anywhere close!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Up early, little bit of black ice. Looks like a good day to finish sorting nuts and bolts. Unlike Shawzer' wife my wife misunderstood what I meant...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I guess John Deere is trying to woo Cris back after selling him that skid steer...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> I guess John Deere is trying to woo Cris back after selling him that skid steer...
> View attachment 187042


Now you're just teasing me. I haven't played since Sept. 22, fractured my right foot and the early snow put an early end to the season.


----------



## schrader

I bet there still golfing in Florida, just saying


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Now you're just teasing me. I haven't played since Sept. 22, fractured my right foot and the early snow put an early end to the season.


Good news pilot controls...
Too many stairs in the new house?
Good thing it wasn't a hip, I hear that's the end for you old guys..
Hope it heals fast...


----------



## cet

schrader said:


> I bet there still golfing in Florida, just saying


Some fool decided 2 years away from plowing was long enough!


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Good news pilot controls...
> Too many stairs in the new house?
> Good thing it wasn't a hip, I hear that's the end for you old guys..
> Hope it heals fast...


Pretty minor, I was driving the next day, after I took the walking boot off.


----------



## Mr.Markus

So you're just milking it at this point,


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> So you're just milking it at this point,
> 
> View attachment 187098


Big time, when my wife saw me in so much pain she said take a few months off and I'll go and find a full time job.


----------



## JD Dave

cet said:


> Big time, when my wife saw me in so much pain she said take a few months off and I'll go and find a full time job.


I can just imagine the look on your face when she said that. Lol


----------



## SHAWZER

Any of you guys south of Georgian Bay getting some of these daytime Squalls ? I keep trying to share ......


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Any of you guys south of Georgian Bay getting some of these daytime Squalls ? I keep trying to share ......


You can be scrooge and keep it to yourself.


----------



## Mr.Markus

This does not feel like a warm up...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> This does not feel like a warm up...


LOL...everyone was just talking about the long range forecast between now and Christmas...nothing in the forecast, warmer temps.

We've salted 3 times since that prediction...


----------



## Mr.Markus

So since yesterday morning... sounds about right.


----------



## SHAWZER

Most of the squalls missed us here . Collingwood and Wasaga Beach got nailed . More people paying with e-transfer , I enjoy depositing money while sitting in a easyboy chair .


----------



## Mr.Markus

My customers love it. It’s amazing how fast you get your money. With the email billing, I have one customer who I swear has a competition with herself on how fast she can pay a bill when it comes in. She is in New York and her transfer pings my email before the rest are done printing.


----------



## SHAWZER

Most people love to do stuff on a computer . Writing checks seem to take 30 - 45 days plus snail mail .......


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Most people love to do stuff on a computer . Writing checks seem to take 30 - 45 days plus snail mail .......


Nevermind...


----------



## schrader

We got nailed here 30cm in Collingwood 45cm at the base of the mountain and its still snowing out, thankfully its light.


----------



## SHAWZER

You can share the squalls u know ......


----------



## greywynd

Yea, need to update my profile to show the new location. Most of my snow removal now is using a broom or a blower. As in leaf blower. Love this dry snow.


----------



## GMC Driver

I love lake effect...

At least it's a Saturday.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My salt extra accounts are almost daily now, the bummer is so are my salt inclusive accounts...I don't know how to feel. Still only 2 pushes so far this season though.


----------



## SHAWZER

As long as you are having fun........


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> My salt extra accounts are almost daily now, the bummer is so are my salt inclusive accounts...I don't know how to feel. Still only 2 pushes so far this season though.


I'm sure you've done the math.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> I'm sure you've done the math.


42


----------



## ff1221

15cm yesterday between breakfast and lunch another 4-5 last night, quick and easy clean up this morning.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> 42


At least you're still in the black.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Mr.Markus said:


> 42


What is 6x9?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ok it's actually a quote from "A Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy."
Sorry...
Spoiler alert..


----------



## Unraveller

Mr.Markus said:


> Ok it's actually a quote from "A Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy."
> Sorry...
> Spoiler alert..


The meaning of life.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's as good an answer as any...


----------



## Mr.Markus

What's really funny is as a kid the CBC read the HGG on air in segments first thing in the morning. My sister, brother and me listened to it at breakfast before heading up the driveway to catch the bus to school and I still remember it every time someone says 42.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> What's really funny is as a kid the CBC read the HGG on air in segments first thing in the morning. My sister, brother and me listened to it at breakfast before heading up the driveway to catch the bus to school and I still remember it every time someone says 42.


Speechless


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Speechless


It's not Abbott and Costello like you had but it was still a good memory...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> It's not Abbott and Costello like you had but it was still a good memory...


JDDave, Laurel and Hardey


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Mr.Markus said:


> Ok it's actually a quote from "A Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy."
> Sorry...
> Spoiler alert..


Yep.

It works in base 13. 3 toes on each leg, plus the tail.

Just read the books in high school/college, never saw the shows or movie.


----------



## SHAWZER

Next week looks quiet for snow . My son is flying to Mexico , maybe should go with him ....


----------



## DeVries

Until 6pm when they update the weather forecast


----------



## ff1221

DeVries said:


> Until 6pm when they update the weather forecast


Ain't that the painful truth!


----------



## Triple L

Anyone else getting grumpy at Waterloo regions smart about @h!t program...

Went to renew this season as usual pay the $450 for a return of absolutely nothing...

And we're sorry sir, you need to do a re-test on the salt management module... No problem I say, fair enough, just like with your AZ license thats fine... other then the fact that you have to do it online and buy all the books for $350 when you already own all the books and nothing has changed... So $800 to have your name listed on their website... Cool stuff!


----------



## Unraveller

Triple L said:


> Anyone else getting grumpy at Waterloo regions smart about @h!t program...
> 
> Went to renew this season as usual pay the $450 for a return of absolutely nothing...
> 
> And we're sorry sir, you need to do a re-test on the salt management module... No problem I say, fair enough, just like with your AZ license thats fine... other then the fact that you have to do it online and buy all the books for $350 when you already own all the books and nothing has changed... So $800 to have your name listed on their website... Cool stuff!


Not to mention the cities of Kitchener/Waterloo don't give a **** about it, and will issue fines for 1/4" of fluff on a sidewalk.


----------



## GMC Driver

Triple L said:


> Anyone else getting grumpy at Waterloo regions smart about @h!t program...
> 
> Went to renew this season as usual pay the $450 for a return of absolutely nothing...
> 
> And we're sorry sir, you need to do a re-test on the salt management module... No problem I say, fair enough, just like with your AZ license thats fine... other then the fact that you have to do it online and buy all the books for $350 when you already own all the books and nothing has changed... So $800 to have your name listed on their website... Cool stuff!





Unraveller said:


> Not to mention the cities of Kitchener/Waterloo don't give a **** about it, and will issue fines for 1/4" of fluff on a sidewalk.


More evidence that when bureaucracy sticks their nose into something, it ends up being little less than a money grab.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Smart about Money. 

Send Dean $400 and for a limited time when you buy him lunch at the next gtg you can have the receipt. 

Nacho smart the hidden chapter comming soon. How to use other people’s money to pay for your nachos 

I can’t stop laughing


----------



## Triple L

So instead I spent that on a custom tarp system for the 5 yard striker LOL

Nacho smart


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I bet jd has never tarped his striker


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I bet jd has never tarped his striker


i said pardon


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Nice truck Chad. Even if it is a Ram with electric spreader. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Smart about Money.
> 
> Send Dean $400 and for a limited time when you buy him lunch at the next gtg you can have the receipt.
> 
> Nacho smart the hidden chapter comming soon. How to use other people's money to pay for your nachos
> 
> I can't stop laughing


I feel like the first chapter was ghost written...
Lol


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I bet jd has never tarped his striker


It's true. I always spread the whole load off where as young bucks like Chad prematurely spread every little bits and never finish the spread.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Something something "works better wet too"


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> i said pardon


Unbelievable!!!! Laughing out loud


----------



## Rider50

Triple L said:


> Anyone else getting grumpy at Waterloo regions smart about @h!t program...
> 
> Went to renew this season as usual pay the $450 for a return of absolutely nothing...
> 
> And we're sorry sir, you need to do a re-test on the salt management module... No problem I say, fair enough, just like with your AZ license thats fine... other then the fact that you have to do it online and buy all the books for $350 when you already own all the books and nothing has changed... So $800 to have your name listed on their website... Cool stuff!


If you dont like the game dont play. I know the "fly by nighters" could always use a friend with a nice truck.


----------



## Rider50

Mark Oomkes said:


>


There is a reason why some of the public think we are jerks and cant be trusted. Landscape ontario and programs like what triple L was talking about give us an organization we can be apart of. Ones where quality contractors can be found. Would a building manager trust a electrician that wasn't part of the college of trades? No. Why should it be any different with us. The guys that push with the $800 Canadian tire special plow on the from of their 94 jeep really gives us a bad name. If the losers that do **** like that finally get out of the business because of lack of work, it will make our lives easier. Doing a quality job is better then doing a half asked. Getting accreditation is better then getting nothing. Someone else will get it and you dont know if it will be the difference between you getting the job and you not.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Rider50 said:


> The guys that push with the $800 Canadian tire special plow on the from of their 94 jeep really gives us a bad name.


Pretty sure Chad has a '95 Jeep...

Right @Triple L ???


----------



## Rider50

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretty sure Chad has a '95 Jeep...
> 
> Right @Triple L ???


Then I made a bad choice in examples of jerks using those vechicle. How about a 86 white bronco with that type of plow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Rider50 said:


> Then I made a bad choice in examples of jerks using those vechicle. How about a 86 white bronco with that type of plow.


OJ plows snow?


----------



## Rider50

Mark Oomkes said:


> OJ plows snow?


If the glove fits


----------



## DeVries




----------



## Mr.Markus

There will always be guys who fill in the niches for customers.ive seen guys with lots of great equipment and association memberships who I would call hacks. They damage alot of sites. Which association is the best, what if there's another one started tomorrow, do I have to join them all to be considered professional or will a 1 man show just always be a hack to all the big players.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I just thought it was funny saying it to Chad. Obviously he doesn't know him or his equipment.


----------



## Rider50

Mr.Markus said:


> There will always be guys who fill in the niches for customers.ive seen guys with lots of great equipment and association memberships who I would call hacks. They damage alot of sites. Which association is the best, what if there's another one started tomorrow, do I have to join them all to be considered professional or will a 1 man show just always be a hack to all the big players.


You do have a good point there. I wont deny that. But let's look at Gelderman landscaping, they hired kids fresh out of horticulture school. They can say they have X amount of hort guys on staff. Be it hardscape or maintenance, they can charge a little bit more for their jobs because of it. All the hort guys and gals are in the college of trades. It looks a hell of a lot better saying you have a hort graduate on staff compared to an ex shopping cart cowboy. Now I am not saying that the shopping cart kid isnt going to be as hard of a worker or pay as much detail. That is something for us to know. But saying to a customer that you have hort guys or licensed masons does make a difference on getting the high end clients. I have seen it first hand where it was a deciding factor. So would you want to get as much stupid accreditation and be apart of know groups as you can. I know some [email protected] will say but it will cost alot of money and wasted time. That is why you pick and choose. Landscape Congress is a complete waste of time but we all go. If I want a new machine I'll talk to a dealer. If I want to find a new supplier I call around. But we still go. I do think LO needs to make stricter guidelines to join. It is something that could be great.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Gerlderman was behind in there gardening clean ups this spring like everyone else. I was offered a few jobs by clients they let down. Not small clients either. Goes to show that impresssions go as far as getting the work done to expectations. If you fail at it it doesn't matter what education level are at or how much time and money you spent on that accreditation. Having said that I do believe everyone needs to continue being educated, I don't think it needs to be mandatory.


----------



## Rider50

Mr.Markus said:


> Gerlderman was behind in there gardening clean ups this spring like everyone else. I was offered a few jobs by clients they let down. Not small clients either. Goes to show that impresssions go as far as getting the work done to expectations. If you fail at it it doesn't matter what education level are at or how much time and money you spent on that accreditation. Having said that I do believe everyone needs to continue being educated, I don't think it needs to be mandatory.


Doesnt everyone at some time lose contracts? It happens. Customers go to others for what ever reason. Grass is always greener mentality. But I can tell you someone like gelderman or the other big green and black guy in my area get more phone calls then the undercutter. I think education should be mandatory, there is more to pruning and IPM then what you hear the old timers talking about. It looks better if you can diagnose what is wrong with a little old ladies spirea and help it become better then just saying to RIP it out and put in a new one. Some customers dont care and I get that but some do. I always want to learn more. Even if it is just reading articles about stupid little things. I see education as the difference between the labourer and the Forman in this day and age. I'm not saying that some business owners on here know less then me. But for the guys that are coming up, going to niagara parks school of horticulture looks more impressive then someone who just knows when laying sod, green side up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Does it have to be Niagara Parks school of horticulture. Can it be U of G?
It seems that that is where the difference lies. There is no Monopoly on hort education, like there is on LO accreditation..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Im going to need to go to the computer for this reply 
I need a keyboard


----------



## Rider50

Mr.Markus said:


> Does it have to be Niagara Parks school of horticulture. Can it be U of G?
> It seems that that is where the difference lies. There is no Monopoly on hort education, like there is on LO accreditation..


I cant believe I even have to say this. A education is an education. I guess if I said a universty education is good you would say what about college. If I was to say niagara parks you would say an apprenticeship. I say black you say blue. It is my opinion that accreditation and education is a really good asset. If you think other wise then good for you. There is a million ways to run our type of businesses, no right or wrong. But there is a way to do it to look good and not.


----------



## DeVries

Lets just get back to our regularly scheduled weather thread programming.


----------



## SilverPine

North GTA-Bradford calling for a chance of a centimeter..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have no formal education after high school and I missed half of grade 13 because I was running a computer store. 
Guys who applied to work for me who had an education couldn’t fix the current problems. 

I think there are right and wrong ways to run a business and I think that money is a good way to keep score


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

new members. 
Welcome


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

.... a guy with a lunch box and a pocket knife is worth a $1 an hour more.


----------



## SilverPine

I'm finding with the new minimum wage, guys are getting harder to find. If you could make $1-2 less to work at mcdonalds to do the fraction of the work, I almost don't blame them. All my guys at 15/h-17/h feel their wage should go up to after wage hike. Not sure if all you guys are seeing this as well.


----------



## Rider50

SilverPine said:


> I'm finding with the new minimum wage, guys are getting harder to find. If you could make $1-2 less to work at mcdonalds to do the fraction of the work, I almost don't blame them. All my guys at 15/h-17/h feel their wage should go up to after wage hike. Not sure if all you guys are seeing this as well.


Wouldn't say that around here. Some of these old guys think they are king and it is a privilege to work for them. If they only make minimum wage why should their guys make more. One guy here thinks only people who matter in the company is them so why would he pay more then $9 an hour. (He is american so I can let the $9 an hour slide. Not the point on why are guys choosing to work for a company as a career instead of opening his or her own)
I always paid more then minimum, you pay minimum you get minimum work. My guys aren't doing bad at $18 but they know how good they got it. Could be doing harder work for less money with other guys.


----------



## SilverPine

I always paid $3-$4 above minimum to start. Until they raised the minimum by $3. I dont think anyone in this business should get minimum wage. But the kids just out of high school picking up litter.. maybe just above is what they need.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I pick up a lot of litter


----------



## SilverPine

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I pick up a lot of litter


One of the most important jobs.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I pick up a lot of litter


Then you're definitely overpaid.


----------



## kennhynes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I pick up a lot of litter


you also pay well too.


----------



## cet

kennhynes said:


> you also pay well too.


Must be getting close to Christmas bonus time!


----------



## Triple L

Rider50 said:


> If you dont like the game dont play. I know the "fly by nighters" could always use a friend with a nice truck.





Rider50 said:


> I cant believe I even have to say this. A education is an education. I guess if I said a universty education is good you would say what about college. If I was to say niagara parks you would say an apprenticeship. I say black you say blue. It is my opinion that accreditation and education is a really good asset. If you think other wise then good for you. There is a million ways to run our type of businesses, no right or wrong. But there is a way to do it to look good and not.


I went to Niagara, I have my CLT, landscape Ontario, have been featured in Sima magazine, smart about salt certified and am Waterloo regions voted platinum diamond landscaping company last year but your gonna chirp me because I disagree with smart about salt doing absolutely nothing to reduce salt waste and have became a literature company and won't let me update my knowledge test without buying their books for a second time... It's not the money, it's principal, and an organization that is to better the environment should not be a paper printing business and should not take advantage of its representatives (the contractor)

I think it's time somebody stop hiding behind their keyboard and post who they are but I already have a very very good idea... They won't post tho because I am probably more accredited then them! Ha!

Dean made a great point about grade 13 yet he's one of the few who is on the Brink's truck schedule and doesn't have a company name on any trucks to top it off! But unless you have a billboard on each truck like gelderman then you can't possibly be a professional, because you don't "look good" yet they hire all the guys that I fire now isn't that ironic! And that is


----------



## kennhynes

Triple L said:


> I went to Niagara, I have my CLT, landscape Ontario, have been featured in Sima magazine, smart about salt certified and am Waterloo regions voted platinum diamond landscaping company last year but your gonna chirp me because I disagree with smart about salt doing absolutely nothing to reduce salt waste and have became a literature company and won't let me update my knowledge test without buying their books for a second time... It's not the money, it's principal, and an organization that is to better the environment should not be a paper printing business and should not take advantage of its representatives (the contractor)
> 
> I think it's time somebody stop hiding behind their keyboard and post who they are but I already have a very very good idea... They won't post tho because I am probably more accredited then them! Ha!
> 
> Dean made a great point about grade 13 yet he's one of the few who is on the Brink's truck schedule and doesn't have a company name on any trucks to top it off! But unless you have a billboard on each truck like gelderman then you can't possibly be a professional, because you don't "look good" yet they hire all the guys that I fire now isn't that ironic! And that is


Nailed it. NO NAME PLOWING.Trucks are for getting coffee tractors are for moving snow.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> Then you're definitely overpaid.


Every step I take is ten cents I make.
Lol


cet said:


> Must be getting close to Christmas bonus time!


happy Hanukkah


----------



## schrader

Apparently a few flurries means 5cm of snow, some times I think a dart board is more accurate


----------



## DeVries

Same here, last two days called for a 60% chance of a few cm's each day and got nothing. Last night 30% chance of flurries meant 2-3 cms.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

They did actually get it right for us yesterday\last night...forecast was for less than a half inch. We did receive less...as in nothing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

We've had a dozen salting events so far and 2 pushes. We got about 3/4 of an inch last night so I pushed it off and probably used 1/5 of the salt I normally use. Worked great and took the rust off my blade...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> We've had a dozen salting events so far and 2 pushes. We got about 3/4 of an inch last night so I pushed it off and probably used 1/5 of the salt I normally use. Worked great and took the rust off my blade...


was that cause you were smart about salt?
or just smart in general

"I am so smart. S M R T , I mean S M A R T" (Homer Simpson)


----------



## Triple L

Or is he just smart cause his truck is a few years old and paid for, not under the Gelderman model of rent or lease everything for 24 months and return? @Mr.Markus actually has rust on his blade

Where's our good buddy @Rider50 maybe he can educate us more and show us how his accreditation makes me @MIDTOWNPC @Mr.Markus fly by nighters... You know, having a little rust on your blade will make you not "look good" in the eye's of the customer at 2am when nobody can see anything LOL


----------



## John_DeereGreen




----------



## dingybigfoot




----------



## Mr.Markus

2 years...my trip meter has more Km than most guys I know would be able to tolerate on a truck....lol.


----------



## SHAWZER

Not like years ago when trucks only showed mileage going forward . Must have been a good trip ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Not like years ago when trucks only showed mileage going forward . Must have been a good trip ......


Some days my plow route feels that long.
What makes me feel tired is it doesn't show the time in a tractor seat...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Gotta think up some sales specials for after Christmas. Midtown PC will be 20 years old. 
Base Computers were $2499 in 1999.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Rain tomorrow here. 
Good day for invoices and paperwork


----------



## Rider50

Hello brick wall. Maybe you should actually re read the conversation. I thought I was having a good chat with my markus. Not calling him or midtown a hack. Never actually called you a hack either.


----------



## Triple L

Rider50 said:


> Hello brick wall. Maybe you should actually re read the conversation. I thought I was having a good chat with my markus. Not calling him or midtown a hack. Never actually called you a hack either.


"Fly by nighters could use a friend with a nice truck..."


----------



## Rider50

Triple L said:


> "Fly by nighters could use a friend with a nice truck..."


So when someone hangs out with the local 81 that makes them 81? Where did I call the other guys hacks?


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Gotta think up some sales specials for after Christmas. Midtown PC will be 20 years old.
> Base Computers were $2499 in 1999.


Congrats, that's a good run.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> Congrats, that's a good run.


Thanks 
Nearly went broke the first year. People wouldn't buy because they thought it was going to blow up on Y2K. When nothing happened it was a great haul.

Wasn't 1999 a major snow storm 
Military helped ?


----------



## Triple L

Rider50 said:


> So when someone hangs out with the local 81 that makes them 81? Where did I call the other guys hacks?


The point is you called me a hack and my buddies stode up and made you look silly until I had the time to come back online and really make you look comical

Told ya you wouldn't post your name, got something to hide clearly


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mr.Markus said:


> Some days my plow route feels that long.[





MIDTOWNPC said:


> Gotta think up some sales specials for after Christmas. Midtown PC will be 20 years old.
> Base Computers were $2499 in 1999.


" We're rolling back the prices to 1999...!"


----------



## Triple L

Probably one of the few industries where prices have dropped substantially and where that would not work...


----------



## cet

I remember my parents buying a 25" Zenith TV in 1976 for $1100.


----------



## EXR

Triple L said:


> Anyone else getting grumpy at Waterloo regions smart about @h!t program...
> 
> Went to renew this season as usual pay the $450 for a return of absolutely nothing...
> 
> And we're sorry sir, you need to do a re-test on the salt management module... No problem I say, fair enough, just like with your AZ license thats fine... other then the fact that you have to do it online and buy all the books for $350 when you already own all the books and nothing has changed... So $800 to have your name listed on their website... Cool stuff!


Agreed. I was on board when it first started as I had too being a contractor working for the region. Ya it hasn't gone far in 10 years..Cash grab now.


----------



## EXR

Triple L said:


> So instead I spent that on a custom tarp system for the 5 yard striker LOL
> 
> Nacho smart
> 
> View attachment 187386


Nice set up. How do you like the truck?
I've got 60km on my 17, mostly happy with it.


----------



## EXR

SilverPine said:


> I'm finding with the new minimum wage, guys are getting harder to find. If you could make $1-2 less to work at mcdonalds to do the fraction of the work, I almost don't blame them. All my guys at 15/h-17/h feel their wage should go up to after wage hike. Not sure if all you guys are seeing this as well.


Yup this IS a problem. Nothing like paying a kid $18/hr who can't read a tape or a level.


----------



## EXR

Triple L said:


> I went to Niagara, I have my CLT, landscape Ontario, have been featured in Sima magazine, smart about salt certified and am Waterloo regions voted platinum diamond landscaping company last year but your gonna chirp me because I disagree with smart about salt doing absolutely nothing to reduce salt waste and have became a literature company and won't let me update my knowledge test without buying their books for a second time... It's not the money, it's principal, and an organization that is to better the environment should not be a paper printing business and should not take advantage of its representatives (the contractor)
> 
> I think it's time somebody stop hiding behind their keyboard and post who they are but I already have a very very good idea... They won't post tho because I am probably more accredited then them! Ha!
> 
> Dean made a great point about grade 13 yet he's one of the few who is on the Brink's truck schedule and doesn't have a company name on any trucks to top it off! But unless you have a billboard on each truck like gelderman then you can't possibly be a professional, because you don't "look good" yet they hire all the guys that I fire now isn't that ironic! And that is


Just like all the amazing staff that go through clintorass that we hire..


----------



## EXR

JD Dave said:


> It's true. I always spread the whole load off where as young bucks like Chad prematurely spread every little bits and never finish the spread.


Oh man this response deserves an award ! haha


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> I remember my parents buying a 25" Zenith TV in 1976 for $1100.


Black and white, you only got 3 channels, and you were their remote...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I don't use Tim Hortons alot but I was out if coffee creamer this morning so I went through the one in Erin. 
They just reno'd it but there are no garbage cans outside anymore. Littered with garbage.
Thought they just pulled them for the reno... hit the one in Fergus as well, no garbage cans... Is this a new thing?
They do have to send a guy out to pick up stuff regardless, maybe it's just easier as one task then 2 of emptying cans as well. Trying to see the logic of a decision like this as a corp.


----------



## SHAWZER

They removed all garbage cans at Tim Hortons here 2 -3 years ago . Reason was people filling them with bags of personal household garbage .


----------



## Mr.Markus

People are arrogant


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> People are arrogant


More like lazy and stupid.


----------



## ff1221

Can't fix stupid!


----------



## ff1221

And it seems anymore theres a lot of it available!


----------



## DeVries

A friend of ours kids work at the Tims in town. They were told they pulled them because of needles etc in the garbage and employees getting stuck with them removing the bags.


----------



## ff1221

DeVries said:


> A friend of ours kids work at the Tims in town. They were told they pulled them because of needles etc in the garbage and employees getting stuck with them removing the bags.


That does make sense. We were told it was because of bees and wasps in the summer and the potential for patrons with allergies getting stung. At the end of the day I think all the Tims were looking for a rwason to eliminate looking after everyones waste. I can't say as I blame them, it's just too bad that people won't look after their own wsste.


----------



## GMC Driver

ff1221 said:


> it's just too bad that people won't look after their own wsste.


Especially when it comes out of both ends...


----------



## Triple L

Guess Dean will be making $0.15 a step now... LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> Guess Dean will be making $0.15 a step now... LOL


I guy,lots of cups.


----------



## kennhynes

Triple L said:


> Guess Dean will be making $0.15 a step now... LOL


Tim's pays him 0.25 cents and he drinks his morning coffee at the same time. he some times even wears a suit to do litter pick up .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

kennhynes said:


> Tim's pays him 0.25 cents and he drinks his morning coffee at the same time. he some times even wears a suit to do litter pick up .


You have to make sure you give back a little. Keep the circle going


----------



## Mr.Markus

Is that with a litter bug suction truck, have you gotten any fatter..


----------



## Triple L

EXR said:


> Nice set up. How do you like the truck?
> I've got 60km on my 17, mostly happy with it.


Very happy with the Ram, fuel economy isn't worth talking about but other then that it's the nicest work truck I've ever owned... what about you, mostly happy? seen you across from the gas station on the weekend by ayr deere


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Is that with a litter bug suction truck, have you gotten any fatter..


Are you implying he's fat to begin with?


----------



## HadiCoop

wheres the snow? sick of sitting around watching the rain....the start of this season has been very depressing to say the least


----------



## cet

I guess it was a little slick overnight. Someone went off the road 20 feet from the driveway to my shop. They thought it was a good place to throw their empty bottles while they were there.


----------



## cet

HadiCoop said:


> wheres the snow? sick of sitting around watching the rain....the start of this season has been very depressing to say the least


If you're that bored you can come and drive one of the salt trucks. We were out 3 or the last 4 nights.


----------



## HadiCoop

cet said:


> If you're that bored you can come and drive one of the salt trucks. We were out 3 or the last 4 nights.


lol, too far of a drive to go to work for me. I only have one client that requires salt, are you finding it hard to keep employees?


----------



## cet

HadiCoop said:


> lol, too far of a drive to go to work for me. I only have one client that requires salt, are you finding it hard to keep employees?


No, there are 4 of us total. Wife, mortgage and kids is usually a good incentive to come to work. I probably pay more than the going rate too.


----------



## HadiCoop

cet said:


> No, there are 4 of us total. Wife, mortgage and kids is usually a good incentive to come to work. I probably pay more than the going rate too.


that's a good point. if I ever have employees I will make sure to ask those 3 questions. when you have good employees, you gotta pay em to keep em! you guys that are salting should make a good buck this season.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I used to drive to toronto


cet said:


> Are you implying he's fat to begin with?


Just in the wallet ..


----------



## HadiCoop

Mr.Markus said:


> I used to drive to toronto


were you working for someone else at the time or clients?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I got another load of sand delivered yesterday and was out sanding drives this morning, the rain pulled the frost out and people aren't as patient as they used to be. Theyre just slop now.
Looking at some ideas for the shop, I did not know that 8x4 pegboard had 4605 holes per sheet...huh,


----------



## Mark Oomkes

HadiCoop said:


> that's a good point. if I ever have employees I will make sure to ask those 3 questions. when you have good employees, you gotta pay em to keep em! you guys that are salting should make a good buck this season.


Not sure about Kannada...ask those questions in Murca you're going to be in trouble.


----------



## Mr.Markus

HadiCoop said:


> were you working for someone else at the time or clients?


Yes....25 years ago.someone else's clients


----------



## HadiCoop

Mr.Markus said:


> Yes....25 years ago.someone else's clients


that's a long haul


----------



## Mr.Markus

HadiCoop said:


> that's a long haul


Traffic was simpler then, money was good too.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD used to do some big plazas down in Mississauga, not sure if he still does but I always wondered if we glared at each other sideways back then. Used to do alot of condos down there.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> I got another load of sand delivered yesterday and was out sanding drives this morning, the rain pulled the frost out and people aren't as patient as they used to be. Theyre just slop now.
> Looking at some ideas for the shop, I did not know that 8x4 pegboard had 4605 holes per sheet...huh,


What grade/type of sand are you using?
We've been ordering Sharpe sand from Chefero.


----------



## Mr.Markus

We have lots of gravel pits here, I think my guy gets it from James Dick Aggregates, we mix 4 buckets sand one salt and ribbon the load. 20-25%
It's a medium grade.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> We have lots of gravel pits here, I think my guy gets it from James Dick Aggregates, we mix 4 buckets sand one salt and ribbon the load. 20-25%
> It's a medium grade.


Are there small pieces of gravel.
We're mixing close to 40%


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Are there small pieces of gravel.
> We're mixing close to 40%


No gravel. If I were applying to pavement I would have it mixed stronger. Most of my sand customers are gravel and against salt, cause they have lakes and ponds, but I have to keep the sand from freezing and still get bite.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Sand here is $400 a triaxel 
Better deals if you trade a computer 
But who would trade a computer for dirt.


----------



## HadiCoop

Keep an eye out for this dirtbag! This guy stole a new truck and trailer with 2 mowers in it the other day from my local competitor that is a family run business. He supposedly dumped the trailer, then stole gas at an esso station, then again at another gas station, then got into a high speed chase. This prick needs to be caught! Oh and he stole that Christmas tree in the back of the truck too..


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Sand here is $400 a triaxel
> Better deals if you trade a computer
> But who would trade a computer for dirt.


Pickled or just sand.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Sand here is $400 a triaxel
> Better deals if you trade a computer
> But who would trade a computer for dirt.


Same here for straight sand.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Straight sand


----------



## Matt_KMS

Hey Guys! Finally joined up and wanted to say hi. I'm located in St.Thomas and service the St.Thomas/London/Sarnia areas.


----------



## rick W

Matt_KMS said:


> Hey Guys! Finally joined up and wanted to say hi. I'm located in St.Thomas and service the St.Thomas/London/Sarnia areas.


That is a really big area. How do you do that??


----------



## Matt_KMS

Sarnia is contracted out for Winter right now but we send a mow crew down once a week in the Summer. 

For around here we have two plow trucks and a shoveller truck for London. In St.Thomas we run a tractor, skidsteer, atv w/plow and a plow truck w/salter.  

Where are you operating rick?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Matt_KMS said:


> Sarnia is contracted out for Winter right now but we send a mow crew down once a week in the Summer.
> 
> For around here we have two plow trucks and a shoveller truck for London. In St.Thomas we run a tractor, skidsteer, atv w/plow and a plow truck w/salter.
> 
> Where are you operating rick?


Welcome Matt, what do you mainly focus on commercial,residential, municipal.?
Great community here..


----------



## Matt_KMS

Hi Mr.Markus!

We started off in residential (as most of us probably did) but have since switched our focus to small-mid sized commercial. Both have there pros/cons but the balance has been good. We had some great commercial opportunities come about this year so we have been having a lot of positive growth. I am always interested in networking, learning more and having people to bounce wild ideas off of, so I look forward to chatting!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Landscape Ontario Show is Jan 8-9-10


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Landscape Ontario Show is Jan 8-9-10


What the weather supposed to be.?
I heard it's a waste of time...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> What the weather supposed to be.?
> I heard it's a waste of time...


Dave goes for the nachos, hasn't been disappointed yet.


----------



## Mr.Markus

He always laughs about how I don't touch them but I have a germ phob around him...







(I have been waiting so long to use that for a nacho good discussion.)


----------



## DeVries

Thats disgusting


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> What the weather supposed to be.?
> I heard it's a waste of time...


Oh yeah total waste of time!!! But yet we still go...
Wonder if I'll get smart about salt credits for attending LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I saw this today and thought of Chad

I think this one is about 5 years old. 
I think it's beat. All it does I believe is plow the truck stop. The cab and hood are held on by a ratchet strap. Even my 2001 a300 bobcat is in better shape.


----------



## Triple L

Isn't that something!!!! Wonder how those sdlg loaders are that are advertised on here like crazy....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> Isn't that something!!!! Wonder how those sdlg loaders are that are advertised on here like crazy....


Rumor on the playground is they were worth less than what they were purchased for.


----------



## SHAWZER

Not calling for much snow for the next week ......Green Christmas ...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Not calling for much snow for the next week ......Green Christmas ...?


After the last 2 years, I wouldn't complain.


----------



## schrader

It’s plenty white here


----------



## SHAWZER

Next time you get 30 cm of snow share some with us here ........


----------



## schrader

Hopefully not until after Christmas then it’s fair game


----------



## greywynd

Been absent for a few days. I can’t help but wonder though. Does buddy that was chirping about accredditation realize that the ontario college of trades is being shut down?

Just like smart about salt, it was a cash grab and nothing more. Trades like mine for example that are red seal, aren’t really a part of it, they were happy to take membership $$ from business, apprentices, and tradespeople though.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Looks like g and l is going to pay for everyone to go to landscape Ontario show.

https://reg.conexsys.com/lo19?cc=GLGRO2507


----------



## Matt_KMS

Whats the overall feeling of the show? Worth the price to go look at new equipment? I am interested in some of the seminars but it will be 100% weather dependant, if Winter decides to return anytime soon. 

I have beem trying to go to GIE for the last few years but it just never works with Fall cleanups.


----------



## Matt_KMS

On a side note- how does everyone tie down their v-box salters? I have always gone back to front and front to back to create an X. A buddy of mine goes straight down to the closest tie point (front left of salter to front left tie point). Would love to hear some insight as to which method people use and why.


----------



## SilverPine

Matt_KMS said:


> On a side note- how does everyone tie down their v-box salters? I have always gone back to front and front to back to create an X. A buddy of mine goes straight down to the closest tie point (front left of salter to front left tie point). Would love to hear some insight as to which method people use and why.


 I go 4 straps, one in each corner. This year I went with bolting it on one of my trucks. Bit more of a pain initially. But I don't have to worry about the straps coming loose and cutting them off in the spring.


----------



## Triple L

Matt_KMS said:


> Whats the overall feeling of the show? Worth the price to go look at new equipment? I am interested in some of the seminars but it will be 100% weather dependant, if Winter decides to return anytime soon.
> 
> I have beem trying to go to GIE for the last few years but it just never works with Fall cleanups.


Gie is the best, go every year .. but hey apparently it's a complete waste of time according to someone... I think me and Dean spend more money on alcohol in 1 night then we do in diesel fuel to drive 8 hours each way there and back LOL


----------



## Triple L

SilverPine said:


> I go 4 straps, one in each corner. This year I went with bolting it on one of my trucks. Bit more of a pain initially. But I don't have to worry about the straps coming loose and cutting them off in the spring.


T-40 goes a long way.. I use the same set of straps year after year


----------



## dingybigfoot

Leafs are up 4 - 1 and they're looking good.


----------



## SilverPine

Triple L said:


> T-40 goes a long way.. I use the same set of straps year after year


I coat them lithium, Krown, WD, 3-1, you always end up getting the one that just wont seize. 
Do you guys use the salter straps? The ones with only 3" of strap on the ratchet side. Makes them a lot easier to put on.


----------



## Matt_KMS

GIE looks like a blast. A perfect venue to blow off steam and check out some new fancy equipment. I am 100% all about the demo area and the after parties. Maybe next year.....

For this season I'll have to settle for Compass and the Unilok Contractors Expo *sigh*.


----------



## Matt_KMS

I buy Fluid Film everytime it goes on sale and encourage my guys to spray it on anything that moves or could rust. I love that stuff.


----------



## chachi1984

Matt_KMS said:


> I buy Fluid Film everytime it goes on sale and encourage my guys to spray it on anything that moves or could rust. I love that stuff.


on sale at princess auto right now


----------



## SHAWZER

I like fluid film too but even the on sale price is expensive . Only bought 1 can .......


----------



## Matt_KMS

I agree it is expensive but it works good. I think next year I am going to purchase the FF "pro kit" for coating all the equipment. It comes with a spray gun and 1 gallon pails of FF. Supposedly it is way more efficent then the cans.


----------



## chachi1984

SHAWZER said:


> I like fluid film too but even the on sale price is expensive . Only bought 1 can .......


Ya. I've used Kleen flo honey goo it works good. Leaves a nice coating. It's around 10 per can at CA tire . FF is 15-17 a can .
1 gallon cans of FF from car quest are 80-100 .
If you doing a whole car or truck it's almost worth just taking it to a rust proofing shop


----------



## Matt_KMS

I haven't tried the Kleen flo before but when I stop into Crappy Tire today I will snag a can to try it out.


----------



## Triple L

Matt_KMS said:


> GIE looks like a blast. A perfect venue to blow off steam and check out some new fancy equipment. I am 100% all about the demo area and the after parties. Maybe next year.....
> 
> For this season I'll have to settle for Compass and the Unilok Contractors Expo *sigh*.


Once you see the price of everything it pretty much just turns into a party, cats next gen mini ex makes me sick, coolest machine but my goodness $45,000 for a 1.8 ton mini!, same with toro telescopic dingo, super cool but $70,000 no thanks LOL.... Hopefully see you there next year!


----------



## ff1221

John Deere has a chain lubricant that is comparable to fluid film, works awesome, $6 and the can is larger. Cheapest thing you'll find at a Deere dealer


----------



## Matt_KMS

ff1221 said:


> John Deere has a chain lubricant that is comparable to fluid film, works awesome, $6 and the can is larger. Cheapest thing you'll find at a Deere dealer


That's the problem though.....you go in for a $6 can of spray and leave with $500 worth of random goodies. Lol.


----------



## rick W

chachi1984 said:


> Ya. I've used Kleen flo honey goo it works good. Leaves a nice coating. It's around 10 per can at CA tire . FF is 15-17 a can .
> 1 gallon cans of FF from car quest are 80-100 .
> If you doing a whole car or truck it's almost worth just taking it to a rust proofing shop


tsc if you sign up for their email sales puts 1 gal cans of fluid film on sale all the time for 59 a gallon. seems pretty fair.


----------



## ff1221

Matt_KMS said:


> That's the problem though.....you go in for a $6 can of spray and leave with $500 worth of random goodies. Lol.


I generally come home with a new tractor.


----------



## SHAWZER

They should give you a box of chain lube with every new tractor .....


----------



## DeVries

I get a 55 gal drum from these guys every spring. Works well in just a regular under oiling gun.

https://nlsproducts.ca/shop/products/fluid-film


----------



## Mr.Markus

My dad's 1970s grinder gave up the ghost the other day so I went to drop it at the guy who bought him out to see if it can be fixed..
It's nice that they remember him and that they clean house around Christmas time. Even though it's dicontunued they are gonna repair it. I doubt whether I can wear out the gifts in my lifetime...


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> They should give you a box of chain lube with every new tractor .....


Funny story, when i went last week to pick up my new box scraper i grabbed the last 3 cans they had on the shelf and my salesman grabbed them from me and he paid for them! He gave me a new hoodie with the tractor so he treats me pretty good even though I treat him better.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The garbage bag company I buy from sent me a new suit to wear to pick up garbage. LMAO 


I’m going to start sending out some Pens to some customers soon so they can sign some cheque’s


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> The garbage bag company I buy from sent me a new suit to wear to pick up garbage. LMAO
> 
> I'm going to start sending out some Pens to some customers soon so they can sign some cheque's


Does it work as a rainsuit?
There must be a class on this " I'm just a poor farmer, grass cutter, garbage picker, snow mover" thing...


----------



## SHAWZER

Wife is trying to teach me how to upload pics from my phone to the computer......... ........My brain and her brain definitely process info different .


----------



## Mr.Markus

You go make coffee, we know we're taking to her for the next bit.


----------



## SHAWZER

Think I will have a beer instead ........


----------



## Mr.Markus

I went out and looked around this morning 1 degree and rain so I was a little concerned. Temp went up to 2 could not find anything so back home.
I let the dogs out and the older one freezes at the top of the deck stairs like she's on ice an slipping. Guess the wet deck confused her too. It freaked me out cause I thought the temp dropped and everything was freezing.


----------



## SHAWZER

Not much snow to blow


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## Mr.Markus

That's pretty neat, does it start and stop from the cab or continuous run. I can't see a throttle cable just the key hanging off the back.


----------



## SHAWZER

Nothing back to the cab yet . Want to see how it works first before I paint it and add controls . There is a shroud to cover the pulley and belts .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yeah I figured, that lever is pretty close..


----------



## John_DeereGreen

SHAWZER said:


> Wife is trying to teach me how to upload pics from my phone to the computer......... ........My brain and her brain definitely process info different .


And you've been married for how long?


----------



## FredG

SHAWZER said:


> Wife is trying to teach me how to upload pics from my phone to the computer......... ........My brain and her brain definitely process info different .


Do it the FOG way like me. :laugh: Plug the phone into the computer, hit allow on the phone, then click on upload pictures - videos. Let it upload and tag them. Easy to load to PS.


----------



## SHAWZER

33 years . Her process of filing pics seems way too complicated . I just tune out and keep watching Sport Center on tv .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> 33 years . Her process of filing pics seems way too complicated . I just tune out and keep watching Sport Center on tv .


What's that you say???


----------



## SHAWZER

Dont know , watching sports center ........


----------



## chachi1984

Sunday we might have some action 
Southern Ontario


----------



## Mr.Markus

chachi1984 said:


> Sunday we might have some action Southern Ontario


This is good cause I'm spending way to much time in the shop finding things to do that cost money.


----------



## Matt_KMS

Its forecasting 1-3cm down this way on Sunday. I am hoping we can sneak through with minimal work until after Christmas so everyone can relax a bit.


----------



## chachi1984

Matt_KMS said:


> Its forecasting 1-3cm down this way on Sunday. I am hoping we can sneak through with minimal work until after Christmas so everyone can relax a bit.


Ya same the longer the better , stick it to the yards selling salt at such high prices. 
Got a call last week from legends. "If you buy 20t right now we can give you a deal "


----------



## Matt_KMS

How is pricing out your way? I am at $145/ton delivered to my yard. They are great guys to deal with and have stockpiled 3500 tonnes on site so that we have a buffer incase they get cut off. 

I blasted through my first truckload throughout November so the break in December was a nice relief to what i initially thought would be a really long Winter.


----------



## cet

I hope these guys get stuck with a pile of inventory 


chachi1984 said:


> Ya same the longer the better , stick it to the yards selling salt at such high prices.
> Got a call last week from legends. "If you buy 20t right now we can give you a deal "


----------



## cet

Matt_KMS said:


> How is pricing out your way? I am at $145/ton delivered to my yard. They are great guys to deal with and have stockpiled 3500 tonnes on site so that we have a buffer incase they get cut off.
> 
> I blasted through my first truckload throughout November so the break in December was a nice relief to what i initially thought would be a really long Winter.


So you have 100 trucks in inventory and you've only been through 1 truck


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Matt_KMS said:


> How is pricing out your way? I am at $145/ton delivered to my yard. They are great guys to deal with and have stockpiled 3500 tonnes on site so that we have a buffer incase they get cut off.
> 
> I blasted through my first truckload throughout November so the break in December was a nice relief to what i initially thought would be a really long Winter.


3500 tonnes ????
How many machines do you have plowing ?


----------



## chachi1984

Matt_KMS said:


> How is pricing out your way? I am at $145/ton delivered to my yard. They are great guys to deal with and have stockpiled 3500 tonnes on site so that we have a buffer incase they get cut off.
> 
> I blasted through my first truckload throughout November so the break in December was a nice relief to what i initially thought would be a really long Winter.


Where are you located , what's guyscare you dealing with.
Legends is 180 pickup , Hamilton builders supply was over 200 at the start. Draglam was 150 month ago. Guy I go to is 145 , that's all pick up price


----------



## chachi1984

MIDTOWNPC said:


> 3500 tonnes ????
> How many machines do you have plowing ?


Think he means the place he buys from has 3500 tonnes not himself


----------



## cet

Tons 


chachi1984 said:


> Where are you located , what's guyscare you dealing with.
> Legends is 180 pickup , Hamilton builders supply was over 200 at the start. Draglam was 150 month ago. Guy I go to is 145 , that's all pick up price


Tons of tonnes


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I’ve never picked up and had truck loaded but would a landscape yard not be yards ? Or do they actually scale you ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nofrills has salt 3.99 a bag 
Home hardware is 6.99 a bag 
Canadian tire 6.99 a bag. 

Does Canadian tire still price match and give you the difference in Canadian tire Money. If so I might leverage and go for a take out


----------



## chachi1984

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I've never picked up and had truck loaded but would a landscape yard not be yards ? Or do they actually scale you ?


Well the guy I've been going to for 5-6 years he just has a big bucket , usually gives us good buckets. But when you go to legends the loaders have a scale on them.
Hamilton builders have a "yard bucket " I guess . This factory I go to sometimes in miss/Oakville have a scale you drive on and a shout fills from above. Then the bill shows your weight


----------



## chachi1984

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Nofrills has salt 3.99 a bag
> Home hardware is 6.99 a bag
> Canadian tire 6.99 a bag.
> 
> Does Canadian tire still price match and give you the difference in Canadian tire Money. If so I might leverage and go for a take out


What size bag is at no frills. 
Lowe's has 20kg bags of ice patrol 4.99 a bag this week


----------



## Matt_KMS

Sorry, the supplier I deal with has stocked 3500 tonnes. 

Maybe one day I'll be at the level to go through that much but it won't be anytime soon! I have a friend who goes through 2000-2500 tonnes a year and he has an impressive operation. Lots of manpower and equipment but lots of headaches too.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I had to deliver 72 pails of ice melt to condo doors and I felt like I was giving them all $50.


----------



## chachi1984

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I had to deliver 72 pails of ice melt to condo doors and I felt like I was giving them all $50.


What size bags are 3.99 at no frills


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Matt_KMS said:


> I have a friend who goes through 2000-2500 tonnes a year and he has an impressive operation. Lots of manpower and equipment but lots of headaches too.


The bigger you get the more you'll wonder why you wanted to get bigger.


----------



## cet

chachi1984 said:


> What size bags are 3.99 at no frills


Probably 10kg, that's 400/tonne, never understood bags


----------



## chachi1984

cet said:


> Probably 10kg, that's 400/tonne, never understood bags


Ya I know.


----------



## Matt_KMS

Even if you are only going through a few tonnes a year, bulk still makes sense if you have a place to store it and keep it dry. If not, you can usually buy skids of bagged for around $250/tonne. The ease of dealing with bags instead of bulk sometimes makes sense for the right application. If you are buying from the big box stores and using that for your operation, you are leaving money on the table.


----------



## cet

Matt_KMS said:


> Even if you are only going through a few tonnes a year, bulk still makes sense if you have a place to store it and keep it dry. If not, you can usually buy skids of bagged for around $250/tonne. The ease of dealing with bags instead of bulk sometimes makes sense for the right application. If you are buying from the big box stores and using that for your operation, you are leaving money on the table.


If you aren't using many bags they are easy to store and have far less fines, they have their place but I would be buying 40kg bags


----------



## Matt_KMS

We buy a few skids of Jet Blue in 20kg bags for certain customers and that is enough of a workout to distribute around to locations. I would pity the guys who would have to lug 40kg bags around, lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> If you aren't using many bags they are easy to store and have far less fines, they have their place but I would be buying 40kg bags


No girls working here ..lol.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> No girls working here ..lol.


This isn't a government job.


----------



## chachi1984

cet said:


> If you aren't using many bags they are easy to store and have far less fines, they have their place but I would be buying 40kg bags


Lowe's has 20kg for 4.99. Most 40 kg bags are over 12 bucks. We always have 3-4 skids of bags to start just in case the boxes get low and we didn't have time to refill. Plus I like that bag salt usually has bigger rocks since it's screened. Jet blue (ice melter ) Is good for when it gets cold. But 18 bucks a bag is pretty exspensive to use when it's only -5


----------



## Matt_KMS

I get Jet Blue for $10.50 a bag so it isn't terrible. We pass the extra cost onto the customer and they are more then happy to pay it. Its more about the size of the material. The restaurants and certain apartments don't want salt being dragged in and the small granuals are safer to walk on then bulk salt. 

$4.99 a bag at lowes isnt a bad price at all. Its always nice piece of mind having extra on hand and you are right, the quality tends to always be on the higher side which is great.


----------



## Triple L

chachi1984 said:


> Lowe's has 20kg for 4.99. Most 40 kg bags are over 12 bucks. We always have 3-4 skids of bags to start just in case the boxes get low and we didn't have time to refill. Plus I like that bag salt usually has bigger rocks since it's screened. Jet blue (ice melter ) Is good for when it gets cold. But 18 bucks a bag is pretty exspensive to use when it's only -5


$18 a bag!?!? How many skids would you like, I'll send it for $16 a bag LOL


----------



## Matt_KMS

I'll take two!! Lol


----------



## chachi1984

Triple L said:


> $18 a bag!?!? How many skids would you like, I'll send it for $16 a bag LOL


I'm just saying I've seen it exspensive. I can get it for 11 through a buddy who is a distributor. Like alaskin ice melter is 18 for a 20kg bag


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's listed on my distributors site for $12.65/20kg if you buy a skid at a time .
They're good, the more you buy the better the deal. How it should be everywhere.


----------



## SHAWZER

Blower all ready to go . Drive it into town tomorrow , all I need is snow .


----------



## schrader

Waiting for snow?


----------



## SHAWZER

It is winter now so bring on the snow for 3 months then be gone .........


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> It is winter now so bring on the snow for 3 months then be gone .........


Can it wait till January?


----------



## chachi1984

ff1221 said:


> Can it wait till January?


Ya let's hope. 
Really light wet snow in Burlington / Oakville 
Roads are still pretty dry


----------



## ff1221

Been snowing light here all day, nearly 2mm of accumulation. It can stop now and I'll concede it's a white christmas!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I got a call for a grass cutting quote today, that’s a first for Christmas Eve Eve.
Might be out doing some salting and sanding tomorrow morning, had to sand 1 private one yesterday cause they decided to wash their car in front of the house, before the big drop in temp.


----------



## SHAWZER

Few cm here so far , does make it seem more like Christmas .


----------



## Triple L

Just a little salt run here, hope it holds everything off today

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Mr.Markus

Same here, nice peaceful morning till everyone gets up. Fueled up as I was heading home and the Indian gas attendant thought i was Oomkes and gave me a Christmas present. Just glad it wasn't an egg salad sandwich.
Merry Christmas...


----------



## Mr.Markus

...and Santa's new radar disruptor is working like a charm.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Same here, nice peaceful morning till everyone gets up. Fueled up as I was heading home and the Indian gas attendant thought i was Oomkes and gave me a Christmas present. Just glad it wasn't an egg salad sandwich.
> Merry Christmas...
> 
> View attachment 187913


We've got some of those around here somewhere...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mr.Markus said:


> Same here, nice peaceful morning till everyone gets up. Fueled up as I was heading home and the Indian gas attendant thought i was Oomkes and gave me a Christmas present. Just glad it wasn't an egg salad sandwich.
> Merry Christmas...
> 
> View attachment 187913


What's wrong with an Egg Salad Sandwich??...If I celebrated Christmas...That would be the best gift ever


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> What's wrong with an Egg Salad Sandwich??...If I celebrated Christmas...That would be the best gift ever


They're not kosher for starters...


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> They're not kosher for starters...


 He loves them so much tho. :laugh:


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## SHAWZER

3 inches of snow so far and still coming down ......


----------



## DeVries

Markus the Speculaas looks good. My wife brought some back a few weeks ago.

Plus 11 for Friday now. Good day to quote on that maintenance contract


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN was calling for 1-3 cm , 12 cm at my place so far .


----------



## chachi1984

SHAWZER said:


> TWN was calling for 1-3 cm , 12 cm at my place so far .


Ya nothing but wet snow here in miss/Hamilton area


----------



## schrader

About 3-4cm in Collingwood but its just melting, had to plow off some gravel at the mountain around 3" there.


----------



## SHAWZER

Snow heading southeast now . Temps 2-3 above here .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Temps 2-3 above here .


Above what?


----------



## SHAWZER

Freezing .......u done your fireball and pancakes ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Markus the Speculaas looks good. My wife brought some back a few weeks ago.
> 
> Plus 11 for Friday now. Good day to quote on that maintenance contract


I'm not dertch, but thwgh r goob!


----------



## DeVries

Pre applying some Christmas cheer. Hope to be able to stay home tonight and not do site checks . First of three dinners in the oven and smelling good .


----------



## chachi1984

Ya it was just wet snow , starting to dry up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Pre applying some Christmas cheer. Hope to be able to stay home tonight and not do site checks . First of three dinners in the oven and smelling good .
> 
> View attachment 187930


I put liquids down on the 3 churches with the same hope.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I just open the gate let it go and say "That'll hold her!!!"
It's not the smart way but it works...


----------



## SHAWZER

Thats what I said to my wife last night .......


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> I put liquids down on the 3 churches with the same hope.


We have 10 churches, and only 3 of them have Christmas Day service. All others are either this afternoon or evening.

Also do 3 Tim's - all closed by 4pm. Busiest places were the 6 Beer Stores.

Nothing stuck here so far, melted off the lawn already.


----------



## chachi1984

GMC Driver said:


> We have 10 churches, and only 3 of them have Christmas Day service. All others are either this afternoon or evening.
> 
> Also do 3 Tim's - all closed by 4pm. Busiest places were the 6 Beer Stores.
> 
> Nothing stuck here so far, melted off the lawn already.


Where do guys get salt out by you 
My wife's family is from Welland and have a cottage by long beach , I've looked around for landscape yards around you when vistiting


----------



## GMC Driver

chachi1984 said:


> Where do guys get salt out by you
> My wife's family is from Welland and have a cottage by long beach , I've looked around for landscape yards around you when vistiting


I'm not sure. There aren't any salt depots around, so we stock our own. There are some guys selling towards Niagara Falls, but nothing close to Long Beach. That's 10 minutes from my home yard, always have a pile there. If you're there in the summer, you'd see our trucks around cutting lawns at the lake.


----------



## JD Dave

Just thought I’d let you guys know that my dad passed away this morning. He worked 10 hours Nov 18. Had heart surgery the next day and everything went perfect. 10 days ago he wasn’t feeling well as it turns out his bowel was 100% blocked. Had surgery on that to find out he has pancreatic cancer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sorry to hear that Dave...you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## schrader

So sad sorry for your loss Dave


----------



## Matt_KMS

Sorry to hear about your loss Dave. It sounds like things progressed along fairly quickly. At least he wasnt suffering long which can be even worse to deal with.


----------



## SHAWZER

Sorry for your loss Dave .


----------



## DeVries

My condolences


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

oh I’m very sorry Dave


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Oh wow...sorry to hear Dave. Hope things can go as smoothly as possible for you and your families sake.


----------



## Mr.Markus

So sorry to hear Dave, I think it hurts us all with all the stories you have fondly told of him and the few times he kinda nodded in my direction "So you're from Erin..? "
I didn't get to know him well, but I'm sure as a son you are going to find alot of things you do are because he taught you and alot of things you beat yourself up about are because he would have made fun of you for. Thinking of you and your family, tough times.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hey Guys,

Dave's post made me stop being lazy and do a password reset. 

Your Dad was a gem, I consider myself lucky to have meet him so many times. I am sure the next while will be filled with sadness, but don't forget the humour as well. He was always telling jokes, and full of laughter and humour. I know that your family gets through this, and come out stronger, and with smiles - like those that he always had on him.


----------



## cet

JD Dave said:


> Just thought I'd let you guys know that my dad passed away this morning. He worked 10 hours Nov 18. Had heart surgery the next day and everything went perfect. 10 days ago he wasn't feeling well as it turns out his bowel was 100% blocked. Had surgery on that to find out he has pancreatic cancer.


Dave I know the pain you're going through. 3 years and there isn't a day I haven't thought about my dad. Its going to get harder but eventually it will get better. My thoughts are with you. Far too young.


----------



## GMC Driver

My condolences Dave to you and the rest of your family.

Like Jon, it was a privelege to have met him. He was a jovial guy, fun to be around. He will be missed, and it will take time to heal from this. It's been 9 years since we lost my Dad and F-I-L, and while they are still missed, their imprint on our lives will never be lost.

Wishing you strength in the days ahead.


----------



## ff1221

Sorry for your loss Dave. Although I never met him I know how important he was to you and your family from the stories you've told, my heart goes out to you and your family at this time.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Merry Christmas Everyone

happy to say I didn't have to start the tractor or the salt truck this am

Flooded my rink and it froze good last night. Another flood and we might get to skate later today.

Santa left me some socks in my stocking...


----------



## schrader

Nice socks Dean, a few flurries overnight here and a bit of sun peaking through now, much nicer than last year. Merry Christmas to everyone enjoy the day.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I haven’t even used your tractor Shrader. The cardboard is still on the floor.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I put an hla snow wing on your old 5085. The blizzard finally packed it in


----------



## schrader

Even here we have only had two good snows and several small ones, interesting to see what the rest of the season will bring. The HLA will more a lot more snow than the Blizzard.


----------



## chachi1984

any salt shortage updates, with the slow winter so far and the next 14 days the way its looking will anything change ?.


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## SHAWZER

A pic for people with a green xmas ........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> A pic for people with a green xmas ........


Bite me...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Looks like a nice sunny day to blow some snow ...


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> Bite me...


So much anger ... Ha Ha . My wife is the only person I bite anymore . Drink your Fireball ........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> So much anger ... Ha Ha . My wife is the only person I bite anymore . Drink your Fireball ........


You have me confused with the guy from Lapeer.


----------



## SHAWZER

I was going to post a video but some people are too grumpy .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> I was going to post a video but some people are too grumpy .


Triple dog dare you...


----------



## SHAWZER

I cooked bacon and eggs , grumpy is doing the dishes right now .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Left over ham from yesterday eggs and toast at 630 am makes them grumpy too.
I thought it was really good...
Apparently timing is a thing...


----------



## SHAWZER

Even my wife ( grumpy ) , can not get video to upload .....


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Merry Christmas everyone. I hope 2p1q9 is great for all of you. 

Dave, that's terrible news. The way that you speak of him says a lot about him. I think as men, we really use our fathers as the benchmark for how to live our lives based on all of their lessons and examples. 

Your dad got to set all of those examples for you, and got to see you doing thed same for your kids. While he is gone too soon, that's a complete life right there.


----------



## SHAWZER

- 8 here now , up to plus 10 on friday . Mother Nature is off her meds again .......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Line painting in dec....
Attached my electric house painter pump to my line painter cart and hoses. Painting lines inside a factory today. It isn’t that pretty looking but it’s better then 800ft of tape and a roller.


----------



## ff1221

Beauty sunrise this morning, generally means there'll be hell to pay! 8 tomorrow and -9 for saturday, this rollercoaster ride is getting old.


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> View attachment 188022


File foto (4) I'm counting.


----------



## SHAWZER

A different beer .......


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> A different beer .......


I foto hope so...


----------



## DeVries

Its bud light, come on you have some good micro breweries up there dont you?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have to work off 1 goose,1 turkey, 1 prime rib dinner, and a potluck.
Today's in the shop putting up my diamond plate pegboard...


----------



## SHAWZER

Freezing Rain Warning out now .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Freezing Rain Warning out now .


I would take an ice storm now...


----------



## SHAWZER

Now its snow - freezing rain - rain .........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Now its snow - freezing rain - rain .........


Just rain here\hear.


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> A different beer .......


Obviously, you drank the other one!


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> I have to work off 1 goose,1 turkey, 1 prime rib dinner, and a potluck.
> Today's in the shop putting up my diamond plate pegboard...
> View attachment 188031


I find the more organized my tools are the faster they disappear.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I don't have alot of space, it has to be organised. Problem is between, the shop, the garage at the house, the shed at the house hte truck and a small tool box in the tractor. I have multiples of everything and the shop is the favorite and out of touch of the wife.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> out of touch of the wife.


I'm guessing she appreciates that fact more than you...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> I don't have alot of space, it has to be organised. Problem is between, the shop, the garage at the house, the shed at the house hte truck and a small tool box in the tractor. I have multiples of everything and the shop is the favorite and out of touch of the wife.


I'm sure it's not my wife taking them.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

anyone getting any freezing rain yet or all just rain. 

Flurries here


----------



## chachi1984

MIDTOWNPC said:


> anyone getting any freezing rain yet or all just rain.
> 
> Flurries here


Few min of wet snow. But now it's 2 degrees and no rain yet. Burlington /Oakville


----------



## SHAWZER

Freezing rain here.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Freezing rain here too. Wife and I were going to go to Harvey's visitation, but it hit us here at 6pm im just getting in from doing the seniors homes and diners. I should have gone this afternoon.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

-1 cobourg 
-7 Kingston only 1.5 hours east


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> anyone getting any freezing rain yet or all just rain.
> 
> Flurries here


Wet rain here


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> Wet rain here


Did you guys get above 0 today?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I haven’t seen the dry rain yet have you ? 


Lol 
Are you taking up a new profession? 
Going to be a weather man.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Freezing rain here too. Wife and I were going to go to Harvey's visitation, but it hit us here at 6pm im just getting in from doing the seniors homes and diners. I should have gone this afternoon.


I'm sure the guys who's prob spread more salt then all of us combined understands.


----------



## Mr.Markus

+5 all lots and walks are wet.
All gravel is a skating rink. A sanding I will go...


----------



## ff1221

Snow is gone here, puddles on the gravel driveway no ice to be found, not even on the lake!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Why am I the only one who finds ice, lol.
Town boys were sanding and grading back roads so I know I'm not entirely insane...


----------



## FredG

Mr.Markus said:


> out of touch of the wife.


Nevermind.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Why am I the only one who finds ice, lol.
> Town boys were sanding and grading back roads so* I know I'm not entirely insane...*


You sure???


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> You sure???


No .


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Got a call at midnight from a 24 hour property that had 6 cars in in, parking lot holds 400. 

It's icy! 

Got there in 25 mins, it was plus 3, and not a touch of ice.... 

Isn't it nice when everyone has the ability to call in complaints.


----------



## SilverPine

It was pretty icy for a whole hour in Richmond Hill.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Got a call at midnight from a 24 hour property that had 6 cars in in, parking lot holds 400.
> 
> It's icy!
> 
> Got there in 25 mins, it was plus 3, and not a touch of ice....
> 
> Isn't it nice when everyone has the ability to call in complaints.


Had that happen Christmas...one of the hospitals had a couple women supposedly slip on the sidewalk in one area. It was snowing very lightly off and on all day, nothing did accumulate on the walks. Had a guy check, it was clear. I checked again later that night and there were 2 sections of sidewalk that were partially covered.

Why does everyone call in as soon as something like this happens? It's winter, it's Christmas, not like the entire walk is covered.

Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why does everyone call in as soon as something like this happens? It's winter, it's Christmas, not like the entire walk is covered.


Because they are paying for a service, and "I don't care if it's Christmas Eve, Christmas Day or New Year's Eve, there better not be any sign of snow on this property. Oh, and by the way, the ice melter bin is low, and I expect it will be filled before tomorrow morning, as we can't be without. Another thing - don't be spraying that stuff on the parking lot either, I'm not paying extra for that and it probably wrecks the asphalt. I know our cars are much more rustier since you started spraying that stuff!"

I love HOA/HRA/Condos about as much as I love lake effect.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Or salt/sand extra clients asking you to salt/sand and being pissed when they get the bill for it cause you've only plowed twice so far this year.
The next month they retaliate by wanting you to plow 1/4 inch of snow before salting.
I just hate this business...


----------



## FredG

Mr.Markus said:


> Or salt/sand extra clients asking you to salt/sand and being pissed when they get the bill for it cause you've only plowed twice so far this year.
> The next month they retaliate by wanting you to plow 1/4 inch of snow before salting.
> I just hate this business...


 Most unappreciated service you could provide for someone. Than again they would probably complain about a four course meal free for two.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I missed posting!

Basically, had non stop blackberry issues in the past, and got out of the habit!

Now have the BlackBerry key2 - love it!

Working like a charm,

Need to vent sometimes.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

incase anyone needs tickets still

https://reg.conexsys.com/lo19?cc=MISKA328


----------



## chachi1984

I always get tickets but never went. 
Is it worth going


----------



## Mr.Markus

So I got an email from one of my mother's elderly friends. Jist was how am I? Can I do her a favour? Signed with her name. I reply "Sure, how can I help?"
It's a spam that went through her address book. Now I'm worried it has mine, some pretty important people in mine. What should I do? I have malware bytes on all my devices, it scans regularly. Is this good, something else I should be doing?


----------



## SilverPine

Mr.Markus said:


> So I got an email from one of my mother's elderly friends. Jist was how am I? Can I do her a favour? Signed with her name. I reply "Sure, how can I help?"
> It's a spam that went through her address book. Now I'm worried it has mine, some pretty important people in mine. What should I do? I have malware bytes on all my devices, it scans regularly. Is this good, something else I should be doing?


If your able to change your password, that's good news. If your address book is compromised, no spam would be sent from your email.
If your not able to change it.. well that's another story. A buddy of mine was able to fix his through godaddy, who was hosting his email.


----------



## SilverPine

Also, I dont think you could be compromised by just relying to a mail. I would still change password to something ridiculously harder anyway.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I sent you an email Markus 
Run the malware bytes but any virus protection would pick up if an attachment was trying to be dropped 

You might want to email that person back to change their password and 
Maybe get the malware bytes or antivirus updated.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Thanks guys, Dean fyi you're one of the important people in my address book....


----------



## SHAWZER

Dusting here this morning . Ground looks better white in late December . 10 cm on Monday , last plow of this year ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

Changed to 15cm, my wife just texted me that were going out for dinner that night with frien.. people we know.


----------



## greywynd

Have to admit, this dry snow out west is a nice change. Get a little dusting through the night, and it slowly disappears thru the day as the air is so dry. Forget salt, generally too cold to do anything, and the sand is coarse enough that windshield chips/cracks are a common occurence.


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Dusting here this morning .
> 
> I must admit I really don't help out around the house, nice of you to pitch in.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> I must admit I really don't help out around the house, nice of you to pitch in.


Dad joke....!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I wise man once told me 
Do not touch the dishwasher. If you lead on you know how to use it you might be called upon one day.

When your older we can talk about laundry


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Thanks guys, Dean fyi you're one of the important people in my address book....


I get all your virus' first so I can alert you before you send anything to anyone else. Lol

Atleast still being on dialup we slow you down a bit


----------



## SHAWZER

Long shot here . Mike from Klienburg on kijiji is selling a diesel powered blower and hook lift salter . No phone number. No luck with emails through kijiji . Any info appreiciated .


----------



## SilverPine

A bit more than a dusting today. More than they were calling for anyway.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Up graded to rain and freezing drizzle for tomorrow.... I'll take it.


----------



## SHAWZER

Just finished the snow plowing invoices for December .......did not take very long .


----------



## chachi1984

SHAWZER said:


> Just finished the snow plowing invoices for December .......did not take very long .


Compared to December last year


----------



## SHAWZER

Can not win today . I hand deliver my invoices , only 1 place was open .......so I brought home another 28 for the fridge .


----------



## DeVries

Looks like whatever residual salt was left over from yesterdays salting will be all gone in about an hour. Then tomorrow night -12 for a low. The rollercoaster ride continues.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Looks like whatever residual salt was left over from yesterdays salting will be all gone in about an hour. Then tomorrow night -12 for a low. The rollercoaster ride continues.


Pretty weird...air temps at freezing, pavement temps below freezing with light rain. But it isn't freezing on vehicles, trees or pavement.


----------



## chachi1984

DeVries said:


> Looks like whatever residual salt was left over from yesterdays salting will be all gone in about an hour. Then tomorrow night -12 for a low. The rollercoaster ride continues.


With the rain ending tonight and the cooler temps starting tomorrow evening, Hopfully everything should be dry by then


----------



## cet

chachi1984 said:


> With the rain ending tonight and the cooler temps starting tomorrow evening, Hopfully everything should be dry by then


Supposed to be really windy too.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It’ll freeze up...my dinner reservations are for 5:30!!!


----------



## chachi1984

Mr.Markus said:


> It'll freeze up...my dinner reservations are for 5:30!!!


Ya lol depends where you are I guess and when the temps get cold.


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> It'll freeze up...my dinner reservations are for 5:30!!!


We always go to the seniors early bird supper too .....


----------



## SHAWZER

Light snow at my place , rain in town and a little freezing rain in between .


----------



## Mr.Markus

My ultimate test is if it freezes to my barbecue or Trex decking I'm heading out...still just water. +1


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> My ultimate test is if it freezes to my barbecue or Trex decking I'm heading out...still just water. +1


Your wife prob prelit the bbq


----------



## schrader

Anything gravel is an absolute skating rink here, pavement is holding out so far.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Netflix count down at 8:30 
Snacks and drinks to follow
Bed by 9:30 
Salt at 3. 
Litter at 6
Breakfast at 7:30 

New year same me 

Lol


----------



## ff1221

Happy New Year Folks!


----------



## HeritageHollow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretty weird...air temps at freezing, pavement temps below freezing with light rain. But it isn't freezing on vehicles, trees or pavement.


Yeah. That one was backwards from most storms.


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## SHAWZER

Little snow here today ........Maybe I can plow in the morning before I graduate from a part time alcoholic to a full time one ........


----------



## ff1221

Just a dusting here so far but looks like lots to come tonight, guess I'll keep my alcohol intake low.


----------



## Mr.Markus

HeritageHollow said:


> Yeah. That one was backwards from most storms.


Nice to see another local..
New years dinner was good, rained from 5pm to midnite, temp drop at 1am and froze everything. Gravel was a good money maker, lots of flag downs for Sanding.


----------



## Mr.Markus

TWN had nothing till Monday, till it actually showed up, 3 cm on the ground so far.... Is it Monday already? My calendar gets screwed up with ice and snow on the holidays...


----------



## chachi1984

Stupid little blasting from 10-1am for Burlington, Oakville ,Hamilton 
Just enough to salt probably then will melt off with temps going to plus 2 tomorrow 
Another waste of salt


----------



## HeritageHollow

Mr.Markus said:


> TWN had nothing till Monday, till it actually showed up, 3 cm on the ground so far.... Is it Monday already? My calendar gets screwed up with ice and snow on the holidays...


Yeah, we are headed out in half an hour, most of our work is in Orangeville. It's hard to have or make plans in the winter that's for sure, especially with the forecasters not seeming to be able to forecast anything. Plus my snowmobile is crying quietly in the corner of my garage. Lol.


----------



## GMC Driver

HeritageHollow said:


> Yeah, we are headed out in half an hour, most of our work is in Orangeville. It's hard to have or make plans in the winter that's for sure, especially with the forecasters not seeming to be able to forecast anything. Plus my snowmobile is crying quietly in the corner of my garage. Lol.


Welcome to the site.

My in-laws all have sleds, and most locals around here do. The sledding isn't all that great, usually have to travel. But I've always used the excuse that after working in snow, it's pretty hard to go and play in it.

This pic has been making the rounds on the pulling sites:


----------



## HeritageHollow

GMC Driver said:


> Welcome to the site.
> 
> My in-laws all have sleds, and most locals around here do. The sledding isn't all that great, usually have to travel. But I've always used the excuse that after working in snow, it's pretty hard to go and play in it.
> 
> This pic has been making the rounds on the pulling sites:
> 
> View attachment 188268


That is literally my sled too! Yeah we mostly travel to the snow, Halliburton Dorset. Hard to get away for a weekend. I've actually been quietly watching this site since 2013 from the background


----------



## Mr.Markus

Like all the other guys from Erin, guess that makes me the noisy one
..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Like all the other guys from Erin, guess that makes me the noisy one
> ..


What?


----------



## SHAWZER

Plowed 3-4 inches here . guess I will remain part time for now .........


----------



## Mr.Markus

A full morning of extra sanding for me(call ins from yesterday). Started sorting out my drill bit drawer. Going to be nice to have the shop organised for when I need it.


----------



## DeVries

Wow, snow, I almost forget what that stuff looked like


----------



## SHAWZER

Dont organize the shop too good , ......2 months from now you wont be able to find anything .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Quick before it melts


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nice day for a drive


----------



## DeVries

Taking them back for summer storage eh?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

If that were the case I would be following the brinks truck. 

Factory we work for has gone 24 7, hired a bunch more workers and no room for snow in the lot. 

Had to blow some piles into the field


----------



## Matt_KMS

I was chatting with my lead guy tonight and we were joking about how weird the Season has been. Its been bitter sweet since we have a mix of per push/per salt customers and yearly/seasonal contracts. What do you guys prefer? Enjoying the downtime with no real wear and tear on the equipment from plowing but not making as much revenue, or go crazy and work a ton and hopefully make more cash but all while dealing with more potential issues.


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus said:


> A full morning of extra sanding for me(call ins from yesterday). Started sorting out my drill bit drawer. Going to be nice to have the shop organised for when I need it.
> View attachment 188321
> 
> View attachment 188324


If I only had that quantity of drills.... likely have 10z that. Indexes alone I think I'm around 10-12. Joys of being a machinist/toolmaker by trade I guess.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I like seasonal all in 

I really like the larger ante 

When it snows, I want it to snow back to back to back 

I like it when we weed out the weak 

You know like when the sidewalks berms are so deep it’s like running the gauntlet 

*evil laugh


----------



## Matt_KMS

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I like seasonal all in
> 
> I really like the larger ante
> 
> When it snows, I want it to snow back to back to back
> 
> I like it when we weed out the weak
> 
> You know like when the sidewalks berms are so deep it's like running the gauntlet
> 
> *evil laugh


Bahaha. I like it! Its a great point about eliminating the bottom feeders though.

On a side note, I noticed a city dually that was driving around with his Artic spreader on but the augar wasnt turning. I stoppes him to let him know that and ended up finding out that he didnt even have an augar installed! His truck was for topping up ths sidewalk plows but the other truck broke down so they dispatched him to drive around and salt. Today it looks like there is a solid strip of salt all around the perimeters of the parking lots. Beautiful waste of salt but at least those spots wont need to be salted for another month, lol .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Newer kubota is faster loaded up


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I like seasonal all in
> 
> I really like the larger ante
> 
> When it snows, I want it to snow back to back to back
> 
> I like it when we weed out the weak
> 
> You know like when the sidewalks berms are so deep it's like running the gauntlet
> 
> *evil laugh


And next year there will be 100 more guys that think look at all the snow we got last winter, we're gonna be rich... Nobody notices the guys who dropped out and the new ones who came in... It's a perpetual cycle


----------



## DeVries

Harold Insane (680 news) is forcasting 10cm's of snow for Monday. I can't find more than 5cm on any forecast I'm looking at. Nothing like hyping it up to get people all panicked for the Monday commute.


----------



## SHAWZER

Was 10cm here , now 1-3 with freezing rain ........


----------



## Matt_KMS

The beginning of the week we had 5cm of snow and 5-10mm of rain. Now we have 5mm of rain and less than 1cm of snow. At least we have the possibility of going out salting, lol. The rest of the week isn't looking great either.....time to start tearing apart one of our Walker mower for rebuilding.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> And next year there will be 100 more guys that think look at all the snow we got last winter, we're gonna be rich... Nobody notices the guys who dropped out and the new ones who came in... It's a perpetual cycle


I notice.


----------



## ff1221

1cm with 5mm of rain here. I'm ok with that I'd like to get down to Congress on Tuesday, been 4 years since I got there last.


----------



## ff1221

After that Snowmageddon can come.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I notice.





ff1221 said:


> 1cm with 5mm of rain here. I'm ok with that I'd like to get down to Congress on Tuesday, been 4 years since I got there last.


I was thinking thirsty Thursday


----------



## Mr.Markus

Thursday looks better from here but I can't commit with the way they are dorkcasting this year.


----------



## SHAWZER

1/4 " of white stuff heading south , some may need to salt .


----------



## Mark Wells

Hey everyone, I'm brand new here and just looking for some advice if possible. 

We are a smaller company that handles some residential buildings and this is the first season we are handling their snow and ice removal. Forecast is showing roughly 2-3cm tomorrow afternoon followed by rain with the temps rising all day and overnight. I'm really just wondering the best way you guys would handle this? Will the rain and temps the next day take care of everything or is it best to pre salt a bit for the afternoon snow? 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Mark


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mark Wells said:


> Hey everyone, I'm brand new here and just looking for some advice if possible.
> 
> We are a smaller company that handles some residential buildings and this is the first season we are handling their snow and ice removal. Forecast is showing roughly 2-3cm tomorrow afternoon followed by rain with the temps rising all day and overnight. I'm really just wondering the best way you guys would handle this? Will the rain and temps the next day take care of everything or is it best to pre salt a bit for the afternoon snow?
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Mark


Welcome 
What does your contract say?
if it says clear at 4cm and you never get that then... 
you can sit and wait unless you feel it's "slippery" or unless you want to over service and get them use to an extraordinary service. 
Or do you have a certain amount of time before you have to clear. Example 6 hours after the snow stops.

I've never presalted unless it's freezing rain during daytime. 
Perhaps a light salt on some lanes or hills or residual left over but a lot of places, even inclusive of salt get really pissy that salt is being wasted. 
Especially if it just rains.

Reading your post it sounds like you don't want to get wet


----------



## Matt_KMS

Hi Mark! Welcome to the site. As MidtownPC pointed out, what does your contract state? Do you have a seasonal contract? Salt included? If you have a seasonal contract I would say be more proactive then conservative on your service especially if its a residential building. But if the temps are going up a decent amount I would think that presalting would be a waste of material. Just remember that quality service will go a long way for growing the business. A few things to monitor tomorrow:

-how quickly will the temps increase?
-how much snow actually falls?
-when do the temps drop back below 0 and you have to worry about any wet areas freezing?


Hope that helps more then confuses, lol.


----------



## Mark Wells

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Welcome
> What does your contract say?
> if it says clear at 4cm and you never get that then...
> you can sit and wait unless you feel it's "slippery" or unless you want to over service and get them use to an extraordinary service.
> Or do you have a certain amount of time before you have to clear. Example 6 hours after the snow stops.
> 
> I've never presalted unless it's freezing rain during daytime.
> Perhaps a light salt on some lanes or hills or residual left over but a lot of places, even inclusive of salt get really pissy that salt is being wasted.
> Especially if it just rains.
> 
> Reading your post it sounds like you don't want to get wet


So our contracts state 2 inches is when we commence our job but we've been starting at 1 inch just to be on the safe side. We definitely want to provide them good service so we can continue a good relationship with them.

My concern isnt with being out there plowing what does come down tomorrow it is just with the transition to rain and the potential for icy conditions. Really it is just us being inexperienced and over all not knowing when it is best to salt.


----------



## Mark Wells

Matt_KMS said:


> Hi Mark! Welcome to the site. As MidtownPC pointed out, what does your contract state? Do you have a seasonal contract? Salt included? If you have a seasonal contract I would say be more proactive then conservative on your service especially if its a residential building. But if the temps are going up a decent amount I would think that presalting would be a waste of material. Just remember that quality service will go a long way for growing the business. A few things to monitor tomorrow:
> 
> -how quickly will the temps increase?
> -how much snow actually falls?
> -when do the temps drop back below 0 and you have to worry about any wet areas freezing?
> 
> Hope that helps more then confuses, lol.


Yes they are seasonal contracts with salt included but we do not want to be wasteful of our materials either.

So it probably best just to tackle what comes down and throw some salt down as we are clearing? Forget presalting because it is likely a waste?

I appreciate the input very much guys, thank you!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Plan A : As it stands in the forecast it'll be a small daytime (10am- 2pm) event most of my commercial and appartments would get a good salting as it begins. Traffic will help it. There's a lull forcast for the afternoon into the evening then it starts back up again about 7pm and gives time to monitor what the temps do overnight. My residential driveways would get treated or plowed depending on what happens overnight. Plowing gravel drives and sanding before the rain and throughout would be pointless.


----------



## SilverPine

Residential buildings are a bit different than most commercial buildings. As they need 24h access, its best to stay on top of it no matter what the contract says. I have been able to get myself out of a few lawsuits due us going above and beyond the contract. Presalting is important of the main drives and paths. The rain should take care of the snow by Tuesday morning in Toronto, but to be on the safe side I would salt before and after anyway.


----------



## Mark Wells

Thank you all for the input. I think we will presalt the properties in the morning and monitor the areas for any ice afterwards. If it does get icy overnight we'll head back out and repeat. 

Apologies for my ignorance on the subject but my boss who is pretty much semi retired decided to sign these contracts and I'm heading into this season blind. Thanks again


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Wells said:


> Apologies for my ignorance on the subject but my boss who is pretty much semi retired decided to sign these contracts and I'm heading into this season blind. Thanks again


----------



## chachi1984

Mark Wells said:


> Thank you all for the input. I think we will presalt the properties in the morning and monitor the areas for any ice afterwards. If it does get icy overnight we'll head back out and repeat.
> 
> Apologies for my ignorance on the subject but my boss who is pretty much semi retired decided to sign these contracts and I'm heading into this season blind. Thanks again


What area are you in ?

Everyone has they're own way to do snow and ice depending on the contract and the relationship with the customer , sometimes pre salting is a waste if it's suppose to snow a lot .but other like a cleaner scrape so presalting helps .

A lot of the bigger companies will just salt and let the weather melt the snow . Which it usually does with a lighter snowfall and warm enough temps . I know some guys would do a quick scrape and then salt which will use less salt . Both methods work .

Like tomorrow if you only get a few cm and it's calls for rain and warm temps overnight 
You could probably get away with just a salt . And the traffic and weather will melt everything . If you get 5 cm you probably have to plow and salt. It will take longer for the rain and warm temps to melt off the snow. Plus that would be pretty messy


----------



## Mr.Markus

You have to consider the changeover from snow to rain, having a brine already there will help, presalting won't be a waste.


----------



## Triple L

I'd rather pre salt and cover my butt then not... Regardless of all in or salt extra... There has been very few times where I was like damn, salting was a complete waste of money.... Even if I was on the fence, most times the difference is soo clear...

Where is our big wig friends from smart about salt, they or their members should be able to provide us with the most educated decision.... It's all about preventing the bond with the snow to the pavement, looks boys, I passed the test and didn't have to buy all 12 modules once again and for each of my operators to tell ya that LOL


----------



## cet

Triple L said:


> I'd rather pre salt and cover my butt then not... Regardless of all in or salt extra... There has been very few times where I was like damn, salting was a complete waste of money.... Even if I was on the fence, most times the difference is soo clear...
> 
> Where is our big wig friends from smart about salt, they or their members should be able to provide us with the most educated decision.... It's all about preventing the bond with the snow to the pavement, looks boys, I passed the test and didn't have to buy all 12 modules once again and for each of my operators to tell ya that LOL


I'm plowing again this year, 2 years of stress free winters just didn't seem fair. Whom I'm plowing for sent us on the Smart about salt course. Pretty much a complete waste of time. She took us outside to show how much salt her company puts on sidewalks, I'm pretty sure McDonalds puts more of their fries. According to her and my forecast, snow followed by freezing rain followed by rain, you should stay inside by the woodstove and have a few beers until it's over.


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr. 00 is sending us a mixed bag of weather. All depends on how quick it warms up as to how much freezing rain we get .


----------



## Mr.Markus

According to the radar it might be showing up a little earlier than they anticipated.


----------



## DeVries

Cameras in Windsor dont show anything on the ground though


----------



## rick W

DeVries said:


> Cameras in Windsor dont show anything on the ground though


Freezing rain just starting here now. City has been pouring down the salt crazy heavy for two hours. They must think it going to be epic.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Mr. 00 is sending us a mixed bag of weather. All depends on how quick it warms up as to how much freezing rain we get .


Who???


----------



## leigh

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who???


 Your not Canadian,not part of the inner circle.Do you even have the secret decoder ring?


----------



## chachi1984

DeVries said:


> Cameras in Windsor dont show anything on the ground though


weather network site keeps changing, my area Burlington, oakville might only get a bit, your area might not get much now.


----------



## ff1221

According to TWN the snow started at 8:20 and is ending at 10:30. It just started to snow and i don't think it'll be done in a half hour. I wish they would give up, they're never right.


----------



## chachi1984

ff1221 said:


> According to TWN the snow started at 8:20 and is ending at 10:30. It just started to snow and i don't think it'll be done in a half hour. I wish they would give up, they're never right.


I know. On the app in the background shows snow flakes but when I look out my window I see overcast


----------



## SHAWZER

Radar sure looks nasty .........


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

My new course 
Smart about Sand starts next week 
Sign up for module 1;
How to Pound sand


----------



## schrader

I think I already graduated from that course, we have gone through almost 80 ton over the holidays with the freezing rain we have had


----------



## Mark Oomkes

schrader said:


> I think I already graduated from that course, we have gone through almost 80 ton over the holidays with the freezing rain we have had


I could go for some freezing rain...


----------



## greywynd

Just remember, TWN and everyone else is looking for revenue from site visits. Word gets around that there’s a foot of snow coming in a week, everyone starts checking their sites for forecast. As it magically gets downgraded, word spreads, site hits go up again as folks look to confirm it. 

And as we all know, it’s a glorified crapshoot at best most days.


----------



## chachi1984

salt for guys in Milton , 130
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1408067353


----------



## G.Landscape

Maybe more of a summer time topic but does anyone know what Happened to LOADARMY? They were an app that co-ordinates bulk material delivery, I think they were new this year and sponsored congress but website and everything is down now.


----------



## GMC Driver

Well they got that one all wrong. Ice warning went out after it happened. We got 1/4" of ice here in under 20 minutes. Pre-treating wasn't so dumb afterall. Guys out on site checks since 12, everything is coming back as good.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> My new course
> Smart about Sand starts next week
> Sign up for module 1;
> How to Pound sand


I'm taking the refresher on Thursday...


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver said:


> Well they got that one all wrong. Ice warning went out after it happened. We got 1/4" of ice here in under 20 minutes. Pre-treating wasn't so dumb afterall. Guys out on site checks since 12, everything is coming back as good.


It was the same here, just kinda blew through, later not earlier than predicted, But then it was done earlier.
I won't complain, I didn't sleep well and have a 4pm with client this afternoon.


----------



## chachi1984

Just some light snow here for about an hour. 
Burlington/oakvillle


----------



## SHAWZER

Round 2 about to hit here , round 1 was only a little snow and little freezing rain .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Presalted a few more important places on the areas where cars park. 
Waited a few hours then decided I wanted to be home for dinner so I salted the walks at a big place and a few others. Spread about 1/16 of a normal salt. Haven’t seen a flake 
Or a drop. Heard some ticking on the window as I was having dinner. I think it was the salt from a few kms away that I spread blowing east. So the presalt was a waste but then again I didn’t have to spread any more so maybe it wasn’t. Either way I’ll take it. Worked for me.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader said:


> I think I already graduated from that course, we have gone through almost 80 ton over the holidays with the freezing rain we have had


Start shopping for bobcat sweepers. ; )


----------



## chachi1984

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Start shopping for bobcat sweepers. ; )


Starting to rain here


----------



## Mr.Markus

My light salt from this morning is gone but held till about 6p just pouring F rain now. Pounded it to the seniors homes, overflow for the arena, post office, and diner.
Everything else can wait till the morning.


----------



## GMC Driver

All rain here now. And plus 4 (that's like 38 for those lurking).


----------



## Triple L

Yup everything was really icy here around 8pm, now (10:30) everything is mush and will be good by morning without any salt


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Fingers crossed, but everything seems fine in Scarborough now, or is about to be.


----------



## Mr.Markus

At 6 degrees pavement and concrete are good. Gravel us a different story. Township is chained up, just getting to 
my drives is wooptie fun...
3rd load of sand and it's only 5:30am.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> At 6 degrees pavement and concrete are good. Gravel us a different story. Township is chained up, just getting to
> my drives is wooptie fun...
> 3rd load of sand and it's only 5:30am.


Wow, I thought gravel would be slick here too this morning but it was fine


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Mr.Markus said:


> At 6 degrees pavement and concrete are good. Gravel us a different story. Township is chained up, just getting to
> my drives is wooptie fun...
> 3rd load of sand and it's only 5:30am.


Gravel outside the city was a skating rink. We got to some just in time. Didn't expect it at plus 6


----------



## chachi1984

Anyone going to Congress


----------



## Mr.Markus

This is one of the easier ones, it was down to gravel yesterday.
I have one that JD referered me to thats just over 1/2 km while i have no problem with it the town rd is all hill getting to it. The last hill in 4x4 turned on the sander at the bottom lost traction about 3/4 of the way up and the truck decided on it's own to spin around and head back down. I said " ok Hon, we'll come back later"


----------



## Triple L

So whats the scoop? Thursday at 1PM Lone Star? We need a place with good nacho's  LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

I like Thursday, but Dave better eat up fast. I have to have my wife's car back by 6 to go back to the airport. Lol


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I am going to walk the show tomorrow, but will defiantly be there to steal nacho's on thursday.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Ill go Thursday


----------



## Matt_KMS

Well, while you guys get to enjoy the show I get to sit here and enjoy babysitting a 10-20cm (possible) snow squall that is expected for tomorrow evening.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Matt_KMS said:


> Well, while you guys get to enjoy the show I get to sit here and enjoy babysitting a 10-20cm (possible) snow squall that is expected for tomorrow evening.


Where are you located


----------



## SilverPine

I want to guess Sudbury.


----------



## Matt_KMS

London.....of course I am fairly convinced that we will get 1-3cm's since TWN loves to get excited over any possible chance of lots of snow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I use to watch the London streetcams for storm severity before it got here.
It wasn't a good move and I lost more sleep than usual. It usually Peter's a bit before it gets here.


----------



## Matt_KMS

Those streetcams have been an amazing tool for me. One of them looks directly at a property we take care of downtown so it's a nice tool to rely on for visual information. I tend to use those in conjunction with the 511 cams and the weather network to figure out what my game plan will be.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I agree they are a great tool.
I do get it in moods where i just prefer not to know.
Forecast is 1-3 tonight, it's flurrying now.


----------



## ff1221

Wind is up and squalls are beginning to organize, calling for 1-3 which means 15cm in the corners and bare asphalt in the middle.


----------



## SHAWZER

1-2 cm here . Send the squalls here .......


----------



## SHAWZER

Squalls just left here heading south .


----------



## JD Dave

I have to leave at 2pm so I might just skip out on the whole bill.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave said:


> I have to leave at 2pm so I might just skip out on the whole bill.


Apparently the rest have caught on to the "Oops, I forgot my wallet" excuse?


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> Squalls just left here heading south .


They just arrived. You could have kept them!


----------



## SHAWZER

They left here heading south . You must of stirred up some new ones ........dont forget to share .


----------



## HeritageHollow

Matt_KMS said:


> London.....of course I am fairly convinced that we will get 1-3cm's since TWN loves to get excited over any possible chance of lots of snow.


That is the truth. They always forecast Snowmageddon!!!!!! Then backs off to whatever accuweather or Enviro-Canada says. I want to be a weatherman. Can be wrong everyday and still have a job and get a pay check!!!


----------



## Matt_KMS

HeritageHollow said:


> That is the truth. They always forecast Snowmageddon!!!!!! Then backs off to whatever accuweather or Enviro-Canada says. I want to be a weatherman. Can be wrong everyday and still have a job and get a pay check!!!


I know right? We barely had a CM where I live (South of London) and London might have gotten 2 MAX. I am sitting in my office doing invoicing and the sun is shining bright and the clouds are dancing around London without anything dramatic on the radar. *sigh*


----------



## HeritageHollow

Matt_KMS said:


> I know right? We barely had a CM where I live (South of London) and London might have gotten 2 MAX. I am sitting in my office doing invoicing and the sun is shining bright and the clouds are dancing around London without anything dramatic on the radar. *sigh*


If I had a dollar for every snowmobile ride or weekend away with the wife that I have cancelled because of bogus forecasts I could buy another sled! Ok, maybe a trail permit.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I just had a nap sun was shining, woke up to 4" of snow...lol WTH.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I just had a nap sun was shining, woke up to 4" of snow...lol WTH.
> View attachment 188505


How long did you "nap"?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

lone Star 1:00?
Count me in for 3 maybe 4 people
Tomorrow 

Someone book that ?


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> I just had a nap sun was shining, woke up to 4" of snow...lol WTH.
> View attachment 188505


I warned you squalls were heading south from me ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> How long did you "nap"?


About an hour and a half...



SHAWZER said:


> I warned you squalls were heading south from me ......


I honestly can't be expected to believe everything I read on the internet...


----------



## SHAWZER

I was standing on my house roof , shaking my fist as the squalls headed south ........


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I will call now, 15 people? Under Jon


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> I was standing on my house roof , shaking my fist as the squalls headed south ........


I thought you said seagulls...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Squalls were odd today, dropped 2 inchs out of no where on us in Goodwood, and decent dusting's elsewhere, there goes more salt


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd said:


> I will call now, 15 people? Under Jon


Insert height joke here...

I hope to make it. See how the morning goes.


----------



## HeritageHollow

Mr.Markus said:


> I just had a nap sun was shining, woke up to 4" of snow...lol WTH.
> View attachment 188505


Yeah. What the hell. Barely 2 cm 3 km north and almost 5cm here. Very spotty. Might be a 2 truck morning.


----------



## HeritageHollow

Mr.Markus said:


> I just had a nap sun was shining, woke up to 4" of snow...lol WTH.
> View attachment 188505


Do you yard and load your own salt and sand? I am getting tired of relying on the opening times of the places I load at in Orangeville. I'd be heading out at 10 pm personally but the earliest opening place is 5am. Makes me nuts. I have the property to be able to yard it but no storage area without new construction. Was thinking of getting a sea can and filling that.


----------



## Mr.Markus

HeritageHollow said:


> Do you yard and load your own salt and sand? I am getting tired of relying on the opening times of the places I load at in Orangeville. I'd be heading out at 10 pm personally but the earliest opening place is 5am. Makes me nuts. I have the property to be able to yard it but no storage area without new construction. Was thinking of getting a sea can and filling that.


Yes, I buy on average 100 tonne salt, and 50 tonne pickled sand/season.
I thought you were in bed with Tim, he's the big guy in town now.


----------



## HeritageHollow

Mr.Markus said:


> Yes, I buy on average 100 tonne salt, and 50 tonne pickled sand/season.
> I thought you were in bed with Tim, he's the big guy in town now.


Lol, Tim has been awesome to work with after I took on his mowing contracts. Been talking to him about sourcing some sand from him but I don't want to impose on him. He has spent some real money on storage.


----------



## chachi1984

got a dusting here last night, but everything blew away this moring
all dry


----------



## SHAWZER

Good 15 - 20 cm here with high winds . Have not seen 3 foot drifts in a long time .


----------



## SHAWZER

Forgot to say squalls still blowing through .


----------



## schrader

15cm here in some spots only 2 in others, still snowing and blowing like crazy.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Lingering flurries and squalls, someone knows I'm trying to leave town. Doesn't look like I can make it today.


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice to plow normal , dry snow ..... I miss the good , cold winters from years ago ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm not complaining about no snow this year, I was just reading about the snow in Germany. 150cm in residential areas 200cm at higher elevations with more storms on the way. You know it's bad when they are closing ski resorts.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I saw devries truck at show...

Nice logos and lettering.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the snow blower at hla booth was very nice.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Kubota sidewalk tractor bx2380 comparable in size to Deere 1023 1025
Haven't compared specs and speeds yet


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pic from the other day 
Blowing snow piles into the pond


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Little touchup of paint on the bobcat A300. Used POR15 this time

This machine has been with me a long long time and it pays. It's a duetz engine and it likes to puff coal but it plows 15 places a night, pulls over 80 condo drives and has loaded more snow into trucks then some machines have ever plowed. It's my fav machine ever made. 
Kage claws Hla3200 9-14


----------



## Triple L

Skid and tractor look awesome Dean! Idk about the cab on that Kubota tho, first telephone post and it's gone the way it gets soo wide


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> first telephone post and it's gone the way it gets soo wide


Why would you plow a telephone post?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why would you plow a telephone post?


In Cambridge that's what they call line clearing...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> In Cambridge that's what they call line clearing...


Understood...


----------



## rick W

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Kubota sidewalk tractor bx2380 comparable in size to Deere 1023 1025
> Haven't compared specs and speeds yet
> 
> View attachment 188533


Got one of those and added a bauman salter and home made brine sprayer. Sure looks great in shop, would love to see if it works in snow.


----------



## SHAWZER

Wow , plowing 2 nights in a row .... not use to this .


----------



## cet

Triple L said:


> Skid and tractor look awesome Dean! Idk about the cab on that Kubota tho, first telephone post and it's gone the way it gets soo wide


I've wondered for a long time why we call these polls telephone poles when they're actually hydro poles. Not centering you out Chad, everyone seems to do it. I thought I would be old enough to know the answer but it must be before my time, maybe JD knows.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cet said:


> I've wondered for a long time why we call these polls telephone poles when they're actually hydro poles. Not centering you out Chad, everyone seems to do it. I thought I would be old enough to know the answer but it must be before my time, maybe JD knows.


I'm curious as to why you call them hydro poles...they aren't carrying water, they're distributing electricity\power.


----------



## cet

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm curious as to why you call them hydro poles...they aren't carrying water, they're distributing electricity\power.


Well now I guess they're are 2 things I need the answer to, you are correct.


----------



## Unraveller

Hydro is southern Ontario slang for electricity, because at one time most of our power was generated by Hydro-Electric dams (Niagara falls), and most of the companies had Hydro in their name. "Ontario Hydro", etc etc.


----------



## Mr.Markus

When I was doing discovery for my friends estate I had a hard time finding his hydro bills. They were filed under P for power. You learn a lot about someone when you try to decipher their filing system.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Unraveller said:


> Hydro is southern Ontario slang for electricity, because at one time most of our power was generated by Hydro-Electric dams (Niagara falls), and most of the companies had Hydro in their name. "Ontario Hydro", etc etc.


But they're still distributing power, not hydro\water...


----------



## cet

Now that Mark has side tracked this to hydro poles I would still like to know why a lot of people call them telephone poles?


----------



## chachi1984

cet said:


> Now that Mark has side tracked this to hydro poles I would still like to know why a lot of people call them telephone poles?


Think cause when I was a kid , the cable and bell lines were running from those poles before they were underground


----------



## Mr.Markus

You of all people should remember that they were originally used as telegraph poles, then telephone poles then electricity poles....although I have heard that the older you get the harder things are to remember.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> You of all people should remember that they were originally used as telegraph poles, then telephone poles then electricity poles....although I have heard that the older you get the harder things are to remember.


After I posted I seem to remember running down the wooden decking to the telegraph office for my dad.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Your phones had cords ?


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Your phones had cords ?


I believe they had party lines, maybe it wasn't called that but many houses shared 1 line and you had different rings .
Now your phone works the TV and oven.


----------



## SilverPine

cet said:


> I believe they had party lines, maybe it wasn't called that but many houses shared 1 line and you had different rings .
> Now your phone works the TV and oven.


And dishwasher.


----------



## chachi1984

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Your phones had cords ?


Talking about telephone lines 
We must me bored this winter


----------



## cet

chachi1984 said:


> Talking about telephone lines
> We must me bored this winter


Don't like looking at your new avatar


----------



## chachi1984

cet said:


> Don't like looking at your new avatar


You don't like golf
I can change it , I don't care lol


----------



## cet

chachi1984 said:


> You don't like golf
> I can change it , I don't care lol


Quite the opposite, hard to look at this time of year. I play with a few guys who winter in Florida and they average 300+ rounds/ year.
I might get in 50 rounds


----------



## Mr.Markus

They are not really friends if they exclude you like that...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> They are not really friends if they exclude you like that...


LOL, every year they tell me to come down for a few weeks. Sometimes if they see a forecast like we have now they tell me to fly down on an open ticket and fly home when the snows coming. Pretty sure if I tried that it would be snowing before I landed.
Last year one of the guys arrived Jan. 1 and played everyday but 1 until Mar. 30 and left for home Mar. 31.


----------



## chachi1984

I’ve been golfing for 10-12 years. Wish I could play 50 rounds a year . I use to play more . 
I now with twin boys on the way I’m getting depressed on how much I can play this season


----------



## Mr.Markus

As a kid I drove a tractor around and cultivated all the fairways at the devils pulpit. That’s about as close as I got to golfing. I can’t include drunken wedding parties as golfing.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> As a kid I drove a tractor around and cultivated all the fairways at the devils pulpit. That's about as close as I got to golfing. I can't include drunken wedding parties as golfing.


Who built Devil's Pulpit, I'm thinking it's a group that invented some game and then thought they'd build a course. My minds going so I could be way off base.


----------



## cet

I should have looked it up, Trivial Pursuit.


----------



## chachi1984

Some areas in Burlington few cm


----------



## chachi1984

nothing in Oakville.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> Quite the opposite, hard to look at this time of year. I play with a few guys who winter in Florida and they average 300+ rounds/ year.
> I might get in 50 rounds


300 times a year. Wow
I don't think I'm home for dinner 300 times a year


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I’ve only been home for lunch once 
He is 5 now


----------



## HeritageHollow

MIDTOWNPC said:


> 300 times a year. Wow
> I don't think I'm home for dinner 300 times a year


That's what I was thinking, I think i've Played 5 rounds in my life! What do these guys do that they can afford to spend that much time at a golf course, @ 2.5-3 hours per $100 round


----------



## cet

HeritageHollow said:


> That's what I was thinking, I think i've Played 5 rounds in my life! What do these guys do that they can afford to spend that much time at a golf course, @ 2.5-3 hours per $100 round


Members of a private club so it works out to $25/round and those turn out to be expensive lunches Dean


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yes, one of the developers of trivial pursuit lived in Erin. We did quite a bit of work on their private property as well, lawns and gardens around their houses and lakes. The husband and wife had matching 69 mustang fastbacks in the garage. We were going to be hired to cut the grass but they opted to buy 2 of the 935 John Deere’s ( we were only running 1) and have some kids do it. Quite the mower for the 80s, listed around $16k.
I forget the name of the contractor out of Cambridge that oversaw the golf course, I remember a few years ago everyone on here drooling over one of their salt trucks that someone posted.
There are pieces of our cultivator buried all over that course I’m sure.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Yes, one of the developers of trivial pursuit lived in Erin. We did quite a bit of work on their private property as well, lawns and gardens around their houses and lakes. The husband and wife had matching 69 mustang fastbacks in the garage. We were going to be hired to cut the grass but they opted to buy 2 of the 935 John Deere's ( we were only running 1) and have some kids do it. Quite the mower for the 80s, listed around $16k.
> I forget the name of the contractor out of Cambridge that oversaw the golf course, I remember a few years ago everyone on here drooling over one of their salt trucks that someone posted.
> There are pieces of our cultivator buried all over that course I'm sure.


Awesome trivia...


----------



## JD Dave

I try to eat lunch at home at least once a week. The oven still heats up but there will be no more buns coming out of that oven.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I always thought I was busy...
Once a week? You poor guy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave said:


> I try to eat lunch at home at least once a week.


No one would have ever guessed...


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## cet

It was a rough day today. My uncle who got me into golf passed away on Wednesday. The last year had been hard from his fall in Florida 51 weeks ago, flying home air ambulance, hospitals, rehabilitation, pace maker and cancer. Very small grave site service beside my dad's grave can really put life in perspective. He was 94 and had a fantastic life. Looking at my mom today, at 90 years old, she is seeing her circle of friends growing smaller quickly, I'm happy that we both live in the same house. We both played golf at the same club but he joined in 1942.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> It was a rough day today. My uncle who got me into golf passed away on Wednesday. The last year had been hard from his fall in Florida 51 weeks ago, flying home air ambulance, hospitals, rehabilitation, pace maker and cancer. Very small grave site service beside my dad's grave can really put life in perspective. He was 94 and had a fantastic life. Looking at my mom today, at 90 years old, she is seeing her circle of friends growing smaller quickly, I'm happy that we both live in the same house. We both played golf at the same club but he joined in 1942.


Sorry to here that Cris. We learn so much from those that go before us.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave said:


> I try to eat lunch at home at least once a week. The oven still heats up but there will be no more buns coming out of that oven.


That must be why you skipped out on the lone star lunch.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave said:


> I try to eat lunch at home at least once a week. The oven still heats up but there will be no more buns coming out of that oven.


Well you do have a bakers dozen already. Lol


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Well you do have a bakers dozen already. Lol


He doesn't look like he's missed too many lunches, or any other meals. Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Wait for it 
Wait for it 




“What’s this pick on Dave day”


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> He doesn't look like he's missed too many lunches, or any other meals. Lol


I can't like this cause it leaves me open...


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Wait for it
> Wait for it
> 
> "What's this pick on Dave day"


Dave you never know what's coming back, with Chad it's all fireworks. Lol


----------



## SHAWZER

Coldest night this winter here at - 17 c .


----------



## schrader

I was just noticing the same thing, long range says cold and snowy next week if you believe them


----------



## ff1221

-12.4 here right now, coyotes were complaining about it at 6 this morning.


----------



## SHAWZER

Going to warm up mid week .....for a few days .


----------



## cet

-17 here, I hope the dog sleeps a little longer before she wants out.


----------



## White_Gold11

SHAWZER said:


> View attachment 188624
> Going to warm up mid week .....for a few days .


So funny. A few of my guys will eat lunch outside in the winter sun when it's over 32 for a day.


----------



## JD Dave

I’m not sure who here remembers Purpleranger Brian from the early days of Plowsite but he passed away last Wednesday at 43. Poor guy.


----------



## JD Dave

I kinda wish grandpa had of stayed retired. I knew it was to good to be true.


----------



## Mr.Markus

43... ? Yikes.

We had a friend pass on Dec 22, at 60. He lived in Vancouver with his son. They had just spent the summer here, his son flew back and he decided to buy a chip wagon/ tool truck off his brother here and drive it home to Vancouver. It wasn’t really road worthy but he got it cert for the trip and had an adventure and a half getting it home.
I really envy that spontaneity...one of the funniest guys I’ve had the pleasure of meeting.


----------



## cet

JD Dave said:


> I kinda wish grandpa had of stayed retired. I knew it was to good to be true.


That makes 2 of us.


----------



## Triple L

cet said:


> That makes 2 of us.


Which one is grandpa and who is grumpy? LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

I know we all make fun of TWN Forecasts. They sure haven't been meeting their mark And I hate how much they change their format so I rarely am on it long enough to figure things out. But the new (is it new?)
records calendar, is quite useful and easy to interpret. Pick a month and location and have actual data.


----------



## cet

Triple L said:


> Which one is grandpa and who is grumpy? LOL


I only qualify for 1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave said:


> I'm not sure who here remembers Purpleranger Brian from the early days of Plowsite but he passed away last Wednesday at 43. Poor guy.


Wow...any idea what happened Dave?


----------



## JD Dave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wow...any idea what happened Dave?


The obituary just said he passed away at home. So you can read into that if want. I don't know for sure. He was always a very up beat smart guy in my eyes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave said:


> The obituary just said he passed away at home. So you can read into that if want. I don't know for sure. He was always a very up beat smart guy in my eyes.


Pretty sad no matter what the cause was.


----------



## FredG

That's just to dam early to die, That dam cancer took a few of my friends recently.


----------



## ff1221

Not sure if there are any Maply Syrup enthusiasts here but I have Maple Syrup Evaporators for sale. The things you'll come up with when there's no snow!








https://www.kijiji.ca/v-bbq-outdoor...or/1409058378?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## GMC Driver

Place your order Dean?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I had to place my bets first


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

To me a new truck is like a trophy. 
I just want one every year


----------



## DeVries

Spotted this in town today. Wonder what this guy does for a living especially in this town .


----------



## SHAWZER

Maybe he has something to do with the new law that was passed recently ........


----------



## Mr.Markus

Couldn’t find a reg cab 1 ton so that’s my new rig, it’s there getting logoed...


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> Not sure if there are any Maply Syrup enthusiasts here but I have Maple Syrup Evaporators for sale. The things you'll come up with when there's no snow!
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-bbq-outdoor...or/1409058378?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


I think everyone's money is tied up in salt stock piles this year...very few bites on a lot of my junk.
If anyone needs 3 pth rough cut mowers (2), 7ft cultivator, 1st Gen tornado salter 7ft, 96 gmc 3500 4x4 eloquip box, 8 ft blade and tailgate salter, aluminum maintenance trailer, mini grader, 12 tonne float, IH 4900,4x4 quad set up to spray, 16 ft ebling, a1, was told that it has 30 hrs tops when I bought it but hard to believe the guy did that many drive thrus... wrecked ford econoline with galv box / service body, assorted truck spray tank systems, assorted small farm junk. If you're bored might be worth a look...


----------



## JD Dave

You’d be surprised how well that blade worked in the drive thru. I’m wondering if there’s a still a shortage of salt. Windsor just sent an email encouraging people to stock up for the storm on Sat. I’ve never got emails like that from them before.


----------



## Mr.Markus

As an end user I always assumed it was hype in the first place, like instant increases in fuel prices when a disaster happens and a reserve that’ll last 2 years...


----------



## rick W

JD Dave said:


> You'd be surprised how well that blade worked in the drive thru. I'm wondering if there's a still a shortage of salt. Windsor just sent an email encouraging people to stock up for the storm on Sat. I've never got emails like that from them before.


I saw that email from the salt mine and actually showed my guys. Never had that before, they give the forecast, tell us they are ready and call to book orders. Funny, they said they were short, price way up.....and limited supply. Forced all of us to load up early and now with not much winter, wonder if they are panicking a bit that most of us are fine for this winter now and maybe even prestocked for next fall. Not likely they will lower price now that epic salt shortage is gone.


----------



## SHAWZER

Has been freezing drizzle here for the last few hours .


----------



## Mr.Markus

I need to stay off Amazon when my wife is away...


----------



## chachi1984

rick W said:


> I saw that email from the salt mine and actually showed my guys. Never had that before, they give the forecast, tell us they are ready and call to book orders. Funny, they said they were short, price way up.....and limited supply. Forced all of us to load up early and now with not much winter, wonder if they are panicking a bit that most of us are fine for this winter now and maybe even prestocked for next fall. Not likely they will lower price now that epic salt shortage is gone.


The "pickup" yards are now stuck with salt. got a call 3 weeks ago asking if I needed salt from one of the yards. prices in my area to start were 140-200/tonn depending on where you go. not sure what the prices are now since I get it through a friend for cheaper.
All these yards are stuck with salt that they say "paid more for" so the price's are basically locked .

They tried to screw us but now since the weather has been good are getting what they asked for. Hopefully all the issues will be solved for next year and prices will go back down to normal.


----------



## HeritageHollow

chachi1984 said:


> The "pickup" yards are now stuck with salt. got a call 3 weeks ago asking if I needed salt from one of the yards. prices in my area to start were 140-200/tonn depending on where you go. not sure what the prices are now since I get it through a friend for cheaper.
> All these yards are stuck with salt that they say "paid more for" so the price's are basically locked .
> 
> They tried to screw us but now since the weather has been good are getting what they asked for. Hopefully all the issues will be solved for next year and prices will go back down to normal.


One of the 2 places in Orangeville was telling me 3 weeks ago that Draglam was trying to force him to take a bunch of salt because they were sitting on $15 million worth of excess stock that isn't moving, but no price break though. The Orangeville yard told them "nope, we are fine for now."

And yes, guaranteed the price per yard will not drop again.

And how -6C this morning and drizzling, and even now -3C, still the same garbage?


----------



## GMC Driver

Now that the shoe is on their foot, they can sweat it a bit. It will all even out, winter isn't over yet.

They ought to get the WN to do their sales - they're doing a pretty good job of selling the weekend storm.


----------



## ff1221

Whats the predictions for everybody south, they are calling for a 40% chance of 1-3 and 2-4 here. I guess to be fair that is the largest storm so far this season lol.


----------



## chachi1984

Got downgraded this morning for my idea 
Yesterday said 20cm now 10-15cm 
Hopfully we get nothing but 5cm would be a good little push


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Weather Network loves stressing us all, getting their click bait. I am sure 5 to 10 will happen, but the up and down just kills me.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Kingston is 15 cm sat, 10 cm sun


----------



## Matt_KMS

I was seeing 15-20cm's yesterday and now it's down to 5-10cm. TWN is playing with my emotions again but it looks to be positive that we will be pushing snow, just a matter of how much. 

I decided to top up my salt with another order this week so it's time to go move my current stuff over for the shovellers to use and get ready for a fresh load of brown gold!


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN is 1-3 cm here on saturday . Called for that last night and we got 5-8 cm ..........


----------



## HeritageHollow

SHAWZER said:


> TWN is 1-3 cm here on saturday . Called for that last night and we got 5-8 cm ..........


The Lake must just play hell with you, never knowing what you will get. I lived in Meaford for 3 months in the winter 2001, and got blitzed at least 5 times.

Be interesting to see how much snow falls with the cold temps forecasted......


----------



## greywynd

Been -14 here all day, and about 4-5 cms of light, dry fluffy stuff here. At this rate they may send the plows out in a week or so. 

Our street is a ‘semi-main’ route, feeds a bunch of residential areas, and it’s usually 2-3 days after a snowfall when it gets ‘plowed’. 

No banks, it all gets windrowed down the centre, then loaded into trucks with a tractor mounted snowblower. The entire town gets done that way.


----------



## SHAWZER

Southampton , west of me use to windrow the snow down the center of their main street . Was a lot easier parking and accessing stores .


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> Southampton , west of me use to windrow the snow down the center of their main street . Was a lot easier parking and accessing stores .


Yeah but their main street is twice as wide as any other town it's size. If we tried that we wouldn't have to worry about anybody parking downtown.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

That is a pretty awesome way of doing snow! Only muni's! Who else could afford the dumps and the land, and the environmental bs


----------



## greywynd

I haven’t seen a plow truck here yet except on highways. It’s all graders, loaders, and blowers. 

Even the walkways thru the green belts get done with a loader and bucket.


----------



## S-205

What’s the consensus for this weekends storm in southern Ontario?


----------



## Unraveller

S-205 said:


> What's the consensus for this weekends storm in southern Ontario?


It's tracking south.

TWN is still saying it will be a monster. Accuweather shows a lot of precipitation. Euro model and some of the other forecasts are showing it as a complete miss.

So... no one has a clue


----------



## dingybigfoot

Forecasters are flip flopping as usual.
The anxiety is epic. Lol.
I say 7 cms.


----------



## SHAWZER

1 - 3 cm up here , send some snow north ......


----------



## dingybigfoot

Downgrade this morning.


----------



## cet

Probably change a few more times in the next 48 hours.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cet said:


> Probably change a few more times in the next 48 hours.


Probably around 48 times...


----------



## chachi1984

Only 40% less than 1cm chance all day. Then 70% overnight.


----------



## cet

dingybigfoot said:


> Downgrade this morning.


And back up this afternoon.


----------



## ff1221

We are currently holding steady at 1-3cm for this one. Last night they said less than 1cm, woke up to 5cm at 3am, drove the 3 miles to town to find 1/2cm. It was a short run.


----------



## greywynd

Pristine PM ltd said:


> That is a pretty awesome way of doing snow! Only muni's! Who else could afford the dumps and the land, and the environmental bs


We're talking an entire town that might be 3 kms long by a kilometre and half wide. And there's at least three spots at the edge of town where I've seen snow dumps. Plus the amount of salt is so minimal that I doubt it's much of a concern.

It's a much more relaxed lifestyle for sure.


----------



## chachi1984

winter storm warning says 5-10 (red banner( burlingtin Oakville. But then the forecast says 10-15


----------



## dingybigfoot

They're hedging their bets. Lool.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I don’t know whether you guys remember me posting about one of my customers who past away about a year ago. He was one of the researchers involved in the early development of beta blockers and always a treat to chat with, very meticulous, past on New Year’s Day 2018, at 96 years old.
I continued to work for his wife, they both lived together in their own home into their 90s, no small feat.
She sold the house in November, and hated to give me the news that she wouldn’t need me around anymore as she was moving some place smaller that is “professionally” maintained.
It was a seniors complex that I maintain, she was delighted.
She past away last week. i guess she decided a year apart was enough. They were married for 70 years both researchers, who met in the lab, both brilliant. When they moved to Canada from England with 2 small children in tow, she decided to start her own kindergarten, one of the first in Quebec. 
Interesting lives that touched so many right here in our little town.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

temp has gone way up here 
-1 now 


At 5:30 I threw 4, 5 gallon pails of water on the rink at it was frozen in seconds. 

I need a Romba Zamboni


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Radar looks a bit ominous


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

And sorry to hear about your friend Markus, but sounds like a fascinating person.


----------



## DeVries

Good luck with the storm. I'm laying block and pouring a floor Saturday in 23 degrees. Got a sun burn today too


----------



## Triple L

About a cm here so far


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> Interesting lives that touched so many right here in our little town.


Where have all the good ones gone? I thinks that's a song, but it seems to me the generation(s) that knew how to get stuff done are fading away. Tech has and is very useful, but seems like the determination isn't the same.



DeVries said:


> Good luck with the storm. I'm laying block and pouring a floor Saturday in 23 degrees. Got a sun burn today too


Dekes said you were on vacation - I thought "Not really!" Have a productive time there, sure your guys will come through stellar.



Triple L said:


> About a cm here so far


1.5 -2cm here, light and fluffy. Liquid & residual are burning through. One alternator swapped this morning. Really could use my other new truck.


----------



## SHAWZER

Large snow flakes here most of the morning but temp went up so not accumulating on lots . Another cold night tonight ......


----------



## chachi1984

GMC Driver said:


> Where have all the good ones gone? I thinks that's a song, but it seems to me the generation(s) that knew how to get stuff done are fading away. Tech has and is very useful, but seems like the determination isn't the same.
> Your suppose to be getting a lot.
> You do any places in port or Welland
> 
> Dekes said you were on vacation - I thought "Not really!" Have a productive time there, sure your guys will come through stellar.
> 
> 1.5 -2cm here, light and fluffy. Liquid & residual are burning through. One alternator swapped this morning. Really could use my other new truck.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nothing here at 4am 
5am 3cm and snowing 
Couldn’t decide what to do so when in doubt start the Deere’s 

Full scrape with hla flex edges and a touch of salt. 

Just polished off two sandwiches and the dog is looking at me like. You know you want to nap


----------



## cet

Triple L said:


> About a cm here so far


I was watching the Exeter radar last light and it looked like you guys were getting hit pretty good.


----------



## SHAWZER

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Nothing here at 4am
> 5am 3cm and snowing
> Couldn't decide what to do so when in doubt start the Deere's
> 
> Full scrape with hla flex edges and a touch of salt.
> 
> Just polished off two sandwiches and the dog is looking at me like. You know you want to nap


What kind of sandwiches ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> I was watching the Exeter radar last light and it looked like you guys were getting hit pretty good.


It was a salt run, I started around 2am and it held it through, there were some guys out with their tractors scraping andI guess if all your guys are salaried it's good to keep in practice. I was home by 6am. 1 1/2 to 2 cm.


----------



## Mr.Markus

About 2 hours ago they were calling for 10-15 cm for us tomorrow, went and put the plow on and gave it a grease, checked again just now -5cm. I think I have this thing down pat..


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> What kind of sandwiches ?


Obviously edible, his dog was talking to him...


----------



## SHAWZER

Wife would not make me a sandwich ...... so I made my own barley one with a twist cap .


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Farnell's 6 pm forecast really downgraded.... Let's hope he is right!


----------



## chachi1984

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Farnell's 6 pm forecast really downgraded.... Let's hope he is right!


Who's farnell


----------



## cet

chachi1984 said:


> Who's farnell


Anthony


----------



## dingybigfoot

Yesss ..Farnell!
That's what I need to hear.


----------



## Mr.Markus

But...but...I put my plow on.


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha , had to put my extra strong glasses on to read your post ...... may need the plow today looking at the radar . Dont forget extension cord .


----------



## ff1221

We've been upgraded 1-3 today and 5 tomorrow but still with a low percentage so i haven't a clue


----------



## chachi1984

CP24 this morning anywhere from 5-25cm


----------



## ff1221

chachi1984 said:


> CP24 this morning anywhere from 5-25cm


Wow, they really narrowed it down eh


----------



## HadiCoop

ff1221 said:


> Wow, they really narrowed it down eh


At least they'll be able to say they were right


----------



## SHAWZER

Think I will make myself another sandwich .......


----------



## Mr.Markus

Even the radar is like a coin toss, I can’t make heads or tails of it. I did a little presalt this morning,saw at least 3 guys in parking lots playing with their salters. It’s funny how the temp drop teaches them to clean out the tracks a couple of times a season....


----------



## SHAWZER

If I can believe the radar , this system is going to miss us here ...... have fun .


----------



## schrader

We have only a dusting here, Calling for a strong north wind so we will see if that stirs up the LE.


----------



## ff1221

Not much storm going on here but it sure is fresh out.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Saying 10cm's still coming for us, who knows


----------



## cet

We were ready to go for 8pm and now they say 1-3 this evening and 1-3 until 4am.
These guys are completely clueless. 
We were supposed to get 5 today and got 1.
Took the dog out, I wouldn't want to be on a shoveling crew tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## boutch

It look like our friends in Gaspésie gonna have fun.


----------



## Matt_KMS

Wow! 100% pop too. They arent messng around out there. I like that the 10-15 cm is nothing (relatively speaking) in the graph. Around here we would be getting weather advisories and flashing red lights going off from TWN


----------



## Mark Oomkes

boutch said:


> It look like our friends in Gaspésie gonna have fun.
> 
> View attachment 188920


That's worthy of a winter storm warning...


----------



## cet

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's worthy of a winter storm warning...


That's worthy of a few Shawzer sandwiches


----------



## SHAWZER

I had 3 more for supper .......


----------



## ff1221

Currently having some Shawzer sandwiches until my steak is ready.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Chicken Caesar pizza for me, last day of eat what I want. Judging from that other post I have to pick my wife up at the Gaspe airport tomorrow...


----------



## S-205

30-40 cm on the Hamilton Mountain, about 20 cm downtown. With lots of drifting.

Burlington where most of our work is has seen about 10-12 cm on average. They were right about the band of lake effect stretching from Hamilton to Niagara.


----------



## Triple L

Anyone know of Kubota service tech or after hours service# for Kubota near Kitchener?

Call me 5197788745


----------



## Mr.Markus

I would give you Stewart’s # but it takes them a week to get scheduled 1hr jobs done.


----------



## SHAWZER

Only a few cm here with high winds , was hoping other people would share the snow .....


----------



## schrader

So cold out its a very fine snow. Squalls are set up nicely off Lake Huron, wonder if they will set up off GB.


----------



## cet

Started plowing at 5am only to find out my truck wouldn't go in 4x4. Took it back to the shop and left it inside for an hour and it worked.
Plowed for 7 hours, got back home and shut my truck off but the engine keeps running like the radio stays on. If I open the door the truck will shut off otherwise it just keeps running. Any idea's? I've parked it in the shop again hoping something is just frozen.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Did you get a Ford...?










✋ 
Edit, oh you said "*wouldn't* *stop* *running*" must still be a GM


----------



## chachi1984

Plow for 5-6 hours yesterday, when had a birthday party got home at 1130 then went back out at 1am-830
Basically up 24 hours. Should have never went to the party lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Started plowing at 5am only to find out my truck wouldn't go in 4x4. Took it back to the shop and left it inside for an hour and it worked.
> Plowed for 7 hours, got back home and shut my truck off but the engine keeps running like the radio stays on. If I open the door the truck will shut off otherwise it just keeps running. Any idea's? I've parked it in the shop again hoping something is just frozen.


There is a RAP relay ( retained accessory power) that is fed power from your ignition and your under hood power block. It grounds to your radio.I bet it is that relay or ignition switch.


----------



## cet

Thanks, it's in the fuse box under the hood?


----------



## SilverPine

Interesting snowfall. Blew 2 hydraulic lines within 3 hours. And some how lost a windshield wiper on the highway.

To you hockey fans, leafs get handed another loss.


----------



## SilverPine

Found this in a parking lot.


----------



## S-205

Wow all kinds of interesting events this storm. Seems like there were a few breakdowns, I blew a line too. 
Did you go back to grab that Blizzard?


----------



## ff1221

cet said:


> Started plowing at 5am only to find out my truck wouldn't go in 4x4. Took it back to the shop and left it inside for an hour and it worked.
> Plowed for 7 hours, got back home and shut my truck off but the engine keeps running like the radio stays on. If I open the door the truck will shut off otherwise it just keeps running. Any idea's? I've parked it in the shop again hoping something is just frozen.


Not sure what year yours is but I know gm has some issues with the newer models and snowplows, they have an update that kind of fixes it but the plows cause lots of electrical gremlins. My 16 will change radio stations on its own and half the time i have to control my fan speed with my plow control. Before the update on occasion you would turn the plow and the entire dash would go out, lights, screen, everything.


----------



## ff1221

Off to a good Monday morning start, battery in the wifes tractor froze. Good thing theres only a few cm, cleaned most her stuff with the truck and should have her a new battery shortly.


----------



## SHAWZER

Warranty on a 2 - 3 year old battery ?


----------



## cet

No luck with the truck in the shop all night, still doing it.


----------



## SHAWZER

What year and make of truck ?


----------



## cet

Trucks fixed. I had 2 spade connectors in a panel under the dash. They were on top of each other. I guess the connectors were to close to each other because they were touching causing the problem.


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> Warranty on a 2 - 3 year old battery ?


2 years from Deere, got one from Ideal Supply and away we went. The new 5090r just about didn't go either, it sure wasn't happy once it did.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Extension cords are cheap, sometimes you can just find them on the side of the road.


----------



## ff1221

Only around the backroads of Erin.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Extension cords are cheap, sometimes you can just find them on the side of the road.


You might need a sticky note on your dash, or piece of sting around your finger.
When you were a kid did your mittens have strings?


----------



## SHAWZER

Wrap my extension cord around the grab bar by the loader door ..... still almost forgot about it .


----------



## Mr.Markus

I usually start the truck and go make coffee, by the time I get in the truck with my coffee thermos and do my trip inspection I forget to unplug it. Next thing I know I’m halfway to town and thinking “I don’t remember locking the garage door or...o crap.”


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yesterday I did my full route. One driveway barely needed it. I drove though it anyway cause you can't see up by the house from the road and it tends to drift. No snow just a dust on the fields.
They call me this morning, there is like 3 ft of snow drifted on the drive only still nothing in the fields...lol


----------



## SHAWZER

Not too many people use snow fences anymore .


----------



## greywynd

They have natural snow fences along each side. They could hire Markus to cut it, instead of plowing snow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

it is a raised drive and I have told them to cut the long grass in previous years. They don't listen so I push back the bankings... 
The problem when it haopens from the west like that on the first push is that its gonna get worse quickly. I don't even have my snowblower on yet.


----------



## ff1221

I put it right thru the door handle of the wifes tractor so it doesn't get missed. Had no problem finding it this morning..............turned off.


----------



## schrader

-18 here this morning +3 on Wednesday, seems about right for this winter.


----------



## cet

schrader said:


> -18 here this morning +3 on Wednesday, seems about right for this winter.


-18 is good, it was -26 here.
My daughter's car wouldn't start, actually wouldn't even unlock the doors. Not sure how the phone call comes to me first when her boyfriend who she lives with is the general manager at a car dealership in Newmarket.
My daughter was parked behind his truck so my wife drove him to work.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> it is a raised drive and I have told them to cut the long grass in previous years. They don't listen so I push back the bankings...
> The problem when it haopens from the west like that on the first push is that its gonna get worse quickly. I don't even have my snowblower on yet.


We have a 1km driveway we do leading to a water treatment building for York Region. They expropriated the land from the farmer. I think he has deliberately put a berm on the north side of the driveway. Years ago when I had the contract we installed a snow fence without asking, approximately 500 feet, he took down 30 feet of it and then left the rest. I asked this year if they had managed to repair their relationship with him and could we put up a fence, they said no it's gotten worse. We plowed it 5 times yesterday. The last time I had it we had to send in a backhoe 4 times. At least I own a tractor now to do the work but it's a long way from the shop and we would have to drive it there. I'm sure my nephew would be more than happy to go and open it up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It never makes the farmer happy when land is expropriated.
Funny story, my wife's friend was a PA for a lawyer in Windsor. he always fought for the little guy. When the airport
expropriated land and planned on putting a runway right towards a clients farmhouse he saw that there wasn't much they could do, so as a negotiation tactic and conceding the farm would be unlivable, he asked that as a concession they be allowed to get building permit to build farm storage so they could at least continue to operate the farm from there. They got it, long story short, when they learned the orientation of the runway, when it was 3l4 done, they built a silo at the end if it on his property rendering it useless.
The runway was completed and the lawyer had someone get a picture of the silo from the vantage of the airport straight down the runway, he had it framed behind his desk. Like a big middle finger coming up out of the earth.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> It never makes the farmer happy when land is expropriated.
> Funny story, my wife's friend was a PA for a lawyer in Windsor. he always fought for the little guy. When the airport
> expropriated land and planned on putting a runway right towards a clients farmhouse he saw that there wasn't much they could do, so as a negotiation tactic and conceding the farm would be unlivable, he asked that as a concession they be allowed to get building permit to build farm storage so they could at least continue to operate the farm from there. They got it, long story short, when they learned the orientation of the runway, when it was 3l4 done, they built a silo at the end if it on his property rendering it useless.
> The runway was completed and the lawyer had someone get a picture of the silo from the vantage of the airport straight down the runway, he had it framed behind his desk. Like a big middle finger coming up out of the earth.


Sounds like I need that guy fighting for me. They still want me to take down the existing house on my property, it isn't even 50 years old. Only in North America would we be so wasteful.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Sounds like I need that guy fighting for me. They still want me to take down the existing house on my property, it isn't even 50 years old. Only in North America would we be so wasteful.


He passed away about 10 years ago, very creative guy,


----------



## Mr.Markus

The firm still exists ..
http://therightcall.ca/index.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> He passed away about 10 years ago, very creative guy,
> 
> View attachment 189053


That's hilarious...


----------



## rick W

Mr.Markus said:


> He passed away about 10 years ago, very creative guy,
> 
> View attachment 189053


Have to ask... where was that?


----------



## Mr.Markus

rick W said:


> Have to ask... where was that?


Chatham kent


----------



## rick W

Mr.Markus said:


> Chatham kent


I remember hearing about that story many years ago. I am a pilot and its a funny story from many years back. Just could not recall where. Leon was a character to be sure. One of the actually good guys.


----------



## ff1221

That is Awesome! I was a councillor for 12 years and I understand some policy but there is a lot of dumb stuff to make government jobs easier for staff, no place for a business owner I can tell you that.


----------



## Turf Guy

Mr.Markus said:


> It never makes the farmer happy when land is expropriated.
> Funny story, my wife's friend was a PA for a lawyer in Windsor. he always fought for the little guy. When the airport
> expropriated land and planned on putting a runway right towards a clients farmhouse he saw that there wasn't much they could do, so as a negotiation tactic and conceding the farm would be unlivable, he asked that as a concession they be allowed to get building permit to build farm storage so they could at least continue to operate the farm from there. They got it, long story short, when they learned the orientation of the runway, when it was 3l4 done, they built a silo at the end if it on his property rendering it useless.
> The runway was completed and the lawyer had someone get a picture of the silo from the vantage of the airport straight down the runway, he had it framed behind his desk. Like a big middle finger coming up out of the earth.


That was just outside of Chatham, near Charing Cross.... Now in all their wisdom, local council allowed a wind turbine to be built in close proximity to the silo. Lots of turmoil!


----------



## ff1221

Turf Guy said:


> That was just outside of Chatham, near Charing Cross.... Now in all their wisdom, local council allowed a wind turbine to be built in close proximity to the silo. Lots of turmoil!


The Liberals Green Energy Act took control of wind turbines away from municipal councils and made it provincial control. The province allowed several wind turbines within close proximity to our airport and when we objected the province had a consultant change the flight path to allow them, we had no say.


----------



## Turf Guy

ff1221 said:


> The Liberals Green Energy Act took control of wind turbines away from municipal councils and made it provincial control. The province allowed several wind turbines within close proximity to our airport and when we objected the province had a consultant change the flight path to allow them, we had no say.


Well here they welcomed it with open arms, we are the turbine capital of Ontario. That tower was built when the Municipality still had some say, they were given a "donation" & "a community trust fund" from the developers to look the other way.


----------



## ff1221

Turf Guy said:


> Well here they welcomed it with open arms, we are the turbine capital of Ontario. That tower was built when the Municipality still had some say, they were given a "donation" & "a community trust fund" from the developers to look the other way.


We told the province we weren't a willing host but we got them anyway, about 210 in our municipality. Wouldn't bother me if it wasn't our money going to offshore companies instead of being invested in our own province.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Oh no not a turbine debate, badly spent money vs a great eco solution. And go..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Oh no not a turbine debate, badly spent money vs a great eco solution. And go..


I'd rather see one nuke plant than 6 million turbines.


----------



## Hydromaster

I’d rather see a coal fired power plant
than turbines.

I would think all of the tree huggers would be up in arms about the toxic sludge,strip mining,air pollution , processing, that has to take place to create the magnets used in those turbines.
Out weights the clean burning coal plants of today.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

ff1221 said:


> We told the province we weren't a willing host but we got them anyway, about 210 in our municipality. Wouldn't bother me if it wasn't our money going to offshore companies instead of being invested in our own province.


I worked with Collingwood to get them stopped next to the airport there. It had to go to the Environmental Review Tribunal.


----------



## SHAWZER

Surprised but glad they stopped them near Collingwood airport . Weather tonight is another spin the wheel , throw the dart then look out the window night .


----------



## SHAWZER

Sandwiches for supper again tonight ............


----------



## Aerospace Eng

SHAWZER said:


> Surprised but glad they stopped them near Collingwood airport . Weather tonight is another spin the wheel , throw the dart then look out the window night .


https://copanational.org/en/2017/08/17/permit-for-collingwood-turbines-revoked/

The initial proposal didn't have them near the airport, but local landowners built "inhabitable" structures in corners of their fields so that the turbines couldn't be built due to spacing requirements, so the proponent changed the location to put them closer to the airport.

If Collingwood had been a registered Aerodrome (similar to U.S. Part 139 airports), that couldn't have been done, but they had recently become unregistered at the request of Nav Canada for cost savings. To say they were pissed when they found out that the de-registration got rid of the protection of their airspace would be an understatement.

In the U.S., regardless of the size of the airport, neither the wind turbines nor the silo pictured in the post above would have been built.


----------



## HadiCoop

Hydromaster said:


> I'd rather see a coal fired power plant
> than turbines.
> 
> I would think all of the tree huggers would be up in arms about the toxic sludge,strip mining,air pollution , processing, that has to take place to create the magnets used in those turbines.
> Out weights the clean burning coal plants of today.


Coal is clean and cheap...


----------



## SHAWZER

Radar looks nasty .......


----------



## ff1221

We have a solid 10cm maybe 15 and it isn't stopping anytime soon. I would be surprised if the rain pushes up as far as us and I'm ok with that. The rest of this weeks forecast looks like winter might actually show up.


----------



## GMC Driver

Radar says a touch of freezing rain. It's falling on about 1/2cm, temps are up to +2. Throwing salt, but so much water content it's not doing much.

Out here - we got 77 of them, big buggers. https://www.boralex.com/projects/niagararegionwindfarm

Then over in Dunnville - they actually put them on the airport grounds. https://ontario-wind-resistance.org...t-operations-at-historical-dunnville-airport/

These are featured on the Discovery show "Canada's Worst Driver"


----------



## SHAWZER

Canada's Worst Drivers are in Wainfleet ? ...... I always thought they were in Meaford .....


----------



## DeVries

This storm is a salt eater. Spread this morning for the ice, it warms up and rains and then gets cold tonight so we can salt again.

Should have stayed in Mexico.


----------



## chachi1984

DeVries said:


> This storm is a salt eater. Spread this morning for the ice, it warms up and rains and then gets cold tonight so we can salt again.
> 
> Should have stayed in Mexico.


No ice here just snow. Had to scrape though 
Hopfully the pavement dries up will see


----------



## Mr.Markus

A "touch of freezing rain" LOL


----------



## ff1221

I miscalculated, had about 20cm when we started out this morning, at least it was still frozen when we started but started getting sticky about 7am and was pouring rain by 10. Anything that is gravel requires skates.


----------



## HadiCoop

We had around 3” at 3:30am then another 3-4” by noon. Finally something worth pushing. Monday & Tuesday looks fun!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Getting old, slipped on some ice this morning landed on my elbow, it is the size of a grapefruit. I'm waiting in a walk in clinic now. First time experience for me feeling like I might be upper class afterall. Birthday on Saturday .so I went and got my new health card, they punched my old one so it's no good anymore " You haveta pay..."
" How much?"
"$40-$60"
" I pick $40"
" We decide that sir."
" So which is it?"
"$60..."
No sence of humour..


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just threw my sleeve in the garbage...


----------



## SHAWZER

It is rough getting older with the odd slip and fall .... I always try to land on my head so I dont hurt myself .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> It is rough getting older with the odd slip and fall .... I always try to land on my head so I dont hurt myself .


You too, eh?


----------



## ff1221

I tried it once, now I'm the guy you all know!


----------



## ff1221

Coulda been a doctor.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I’ll be fine...

”do you need Some painkillers ?”

“No I’ll go home and have some sandwiches”

“?????????”

Coulda had more with another $60 in my pocket.


----------



## SHAWZER

Squalls are hammering us today .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Same here, just get everything clean and another 3 inches in 20 minutes. Friday traffic to boot...
Dreaming of better things...


----------



## ff1221

Theres a nasty streamer shuffling up the lake, I would suspect it will stall overtop of us and dump 15-20cm. At least it won't be a wasted trip to town like this morning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Dreaming of better things...


Sandwiches???


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sandwiches???


 No the painkillers..


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sandwiches???


Had 3 for lunch .......


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its a wellington brewery Jeep..


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> Getting old, slipped on some ice this morning landed on my elbow, it is the size of a grapefruit. I'm waiting in a walk in clinic now. First time experience for me feeling like I might be upper class afterall. Birthday on Saturday .so I went and got my new health card, they punched my old one so it's no good anymore " You haveta pay..."
> " How much?"
> "$40-$60"
> " I pick $40"
> " We decide that sir."
> " So which is it?"
> "$60..."
> No sence of humour..


My dad broke his hip and leg 2 weeks ago in the freezing rain and is down for the season, this morning I slipped on ice from bleeding banks that were snow covered, fell on my ass and left wrist, what hurt the most was my salt bucket with a big snow cone on landing on my left knee 1 second later... Believe it or not, broke the side of the bucket over my knee, im feeling it hard now I can only imagine in the morning... 1st time I ever believed in our next generation as 2 university kids ran over to me and asked if I needed help and if I was okay


----------



## schrader

Why do I have a bad feeling we are going to pay for the easy start to winter, next week looks like good old fashioned winter


----------



## SHAWZER

I will have to try and get used to plowing 2 days in a row .....maybe even go for 3 .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> My dad broke his hip and leg 2 weeks ago in the freezing rain and is down for the season, this morning I slipped on ice from bleeding banks that were snow covered, fell on my ass and left wrist, what hurt the most was my salt bucket with a big snow cone on landing on my left knee 1 second later... Believe it or not, broke the side of the bucket over my knee, im feeling it hard now I can only imagine in the morning... 1st time I ever believed in our next generation as 2 university kids ran over to me and asked if I needed help and if I was okay


My wife makes me take arnica whenever I hurt myself. Yes we have a case of it. It's not a painkiller but it helps with the soreness you might wake up with the next day, bruising etc. We even take it before dental work. Dissolve 5 under your tongue before sleep and five when you wake up. I don't use a lot of the stuff she tries to get me to take but this stuff is great.
Sorry to hear about your dad, Chip.


----------



## SHAWZER

My wife swears by that stuff , she uses gel arnica in a tube . Any soreness she coats herself ....... works out good sometimes .


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice when it is this cold ......fluffy snow .


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Getting old, slipped on some ice this morning landed on my elbow, it is the size of a grapefruit. I'm waiting in a walk in clinic now. First time experience for me feeling like I might be upper class afterall. Birthday on Saturday .so I went and got my new health card, they punched my old one so it's no good anymore " You haveta pay..."
> " How much?"
> "$40-$60"
> " I pick $40"
> " We decide that sir."
> " So which is it?"
> "$60..."
> No sence of humour..


Markus sounds to me like you got scammed on the health card. In June I had a large problem on my left foot, I had a large hole caused from a corn. I went to the walk in clinic and produced my red and white card, got told it wasn't any good but I didn't have to pay. They sent me to emergency because they thought it needed to be operated on now so out comes the red and white card again. She wasn't impressed but they weren't turning me away but got a warning to get the new one. Walking down the side of my new house in September, without any grading, carrying a large ladder I stepped in a hold and fractured my right foot. Back to emergency with my red and white card still months later, another warning but no fees. Why couldn't they just punch the number on the card instead of swiping it. Make no sense to me how you can have a card that doesn't work well waiting for your next one in the mail.
I had to go back to the fracture clinic 5 weeks later to have my foot looked at. A week before my appointment my son fell during the first snow storm and fractured his elbow so I book his appt and mine for the same day. We both have the same first 2 names but reversed, sure messed up the nurse when she wants to xray my elbow when I said it's my right foot that needs looking at. She shows me the file and I said that's my son, he's in the waiting room lol. Thankfully it wasn't an operation and I was put under.


----------



## SHAWZER

35 -40 cm yesterday and early this morning .....not complaining , just dont need it all at once .


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Markus sounds to me like you got scammed on the health card. In June I had a large problem on my left foot, I had a large hole caused from a corn. I went to the walk in clinic and produced my red and white card, got told it wasn't any good but I didn't have to pay. They sent me to emergency because they thought it needed to be operated on now so out comes the red and white card again. She wasn't impressed but they weren't turning me away but got a warning to get the new one. Walking down the side of my new house in September, without any grading, carrying a large ladder I stepped in a hold and fractured my right foot. Back to emergency with my red and white card still months later, another warning but no fees. Why couldn't they just punch the number on the card instead of swiping it. Make no sense to me how you can have a card that doesn't work well waiting for your next one in the mail.
> I had to go back to the fracture clinic 5 weeks later to have my foot looked at. A week before my appointment my son fell during the first snow storm and fractured his elbow so I book his appt and mine for the same day. We both have the same first 2 names but reversed, sure messed up the nurse when she wants to xray my elbow when I said it's my right foot that needs looking at. She shows me the file and I said that's my son, he's in the waiting room lol. Thankfully it wasn't an operation and I was put under.


I tell you, I'm am going to write a very tersely worded letter...after these b day sandwiches!


----------



## SHAWZER

Every day is sandwich day ...........


----------



## DeVries

Next week looks to be a busy week. Guess winter is finally here


----------



## chachi1984

DeVries said:


> Next week looks to be a busy week. Guess winter is finally here


5cm for Burlington 2-4 Oakville tonight


----------



## Yoman

Look like we are plowing in the Sunday morning, Salt price from $130 when up to $155 last night in Richmond hill.


----------



## Unraveller

chachi1984 said:


> 5cm for Burlington 2-4 Oakville tonight


This came out if nowhere. Forecast was bare midday


----------



## chachi1984

Yoman said:


> Look like we are plowing in the Sunday morning, Salt price from $130 when up to $155 last night in Richmond hill.


So we have a few storms and prices goes up again such bull ****


----------



## DeVries

There's something brewing off of lake Erie tonight 5-10 possible for us. At least it'll be fluffy with the cold temps


----------



## Yoman

chachi1984 said:


> So we have a few storms and prices goes up again such bull ****


After big increases this year, do you think price will go down next year, I don't think so.


----------



## chachi1984

Yoman said:


> After big increases this year, do you think price will go down next year, I don't think so.


I don't know. The one mine and the strike ended so hoping that they can produce more salt for next year. Hard to say how much these yards are putting the boots to us .

How much were they making when salt was at 110-117 a tonn like last year. Now this year it started at 150-200 a ton


----------



## cet

Nice surprise tonight off Lake Ontario too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yoman said:


> Look like we are plowing in the Sunday morning, Salt price from $130 when up to $155 last night in Richmond hill.


Never saw that coming...unbelievable.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cant keep the he workhorse clean, is it Monday already? was this the 15 cm for monday?


----------



## Matt_KMS

We got a solid 6-8cm last night down my way. Around 1cm showed in the forecast, then changed to 2-4cm at dinner then bumped up again to 5cm.....even that was wrong, lol. It was a beautiful day for plowing though. Nice fluffy snow!


----------



## greywynd

+1 to +3 here the last couple days, had a light rain last night. The 50-75kph winds today though are bringing cold weather in again, nothing above -10C in the next two weeks in the long range.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

My salter bridged up so I just drove thru the Walmart parking lot to bounce it around and get it loose. 
Couldn't find my way out so I asked the camera crew. They were there filming ice road truckers small town edition. The beet juice brine looks like there was a mass murder in the lot. I'm hoping for a take over feb 1 at midnight. Oh please Santa


----------



## DeVries

Looks like the Super store lot in town here. Might as well put on skates and play hockey on it .Don't know how guys get away with it .


----------



## chachi1984

Matt_KMS said:


> We got a solid 6-8cm last night down my way. Around 1cm showed in the forecast, then changed to 2-4cm at dinner then bumped up again to 5cm.....even that was wrong, lol. It was a beautiful day for plowing though. Nice fluffy snow!


Ya I didn't measure anything but thought it was just going to be 5cm. It was pretty windy so got lucky with a few sidewalks. The snow blew quite a bit off. 
Now onto mondays storm. Then we might get a break for a bit


----------



## S-205

I work mostly in Burlington too so I had the same thing, some walks were wind blown clean and some were drifted pretty bad. North Burlington got maybe 4-5 inches but less by the lake.
Interested to see what kind of lake effect we get tomorrow (Monday)


----------



## cet

Not looking forward to this.


----------



## ff1221

I couldn't care about the snowfall amount, it's the drifting that creates the biggest problems here


----------



## DeVries

Started in earnest from Greys rd to Northshore along the QEW already. Lake effect is earlier than I thought it would start at.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I love lake effect...


----------



## JoeSPM

DeVries said:


> Started in earnest from Greys rd to Northshore along the QEW already. Lake effect is earlier than I thought it would start at.


What part of Ontario are you in?


----------



## chachi1984

JoeSPM said:


> What part of Ontario are you in?


Coming down here in Burlington already. 
Twn 40%. Was hoping it wasn't going to start until 3


----------



## JoeSPM

I just took at look at snowfall totals by hour, it looks like we'll get some accumulation by noon and a couple inches by 6pm. First image is total snow fall in inches at 12:00am, the second is 6:00pm today.


----------



## SHAWZER

Strong winds from the East always does weird things when mixed with snow .....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Strong winds from the East always does weird things when mixed with snow .....


Drifts?

Makes you hungry for sandwiches???


----------



## SHAWZER

Both . Mainly drifts in places where 90 % of the time we dont get them .


----------



## JoeSPM

We’re in Markham and just in the last hour are starting to receive significant blowing snow. Visibility is bad but it’s accumilating slowly.


----------



## cet

It's so windy here I'm not sure how its going to accumulate


----------



## JoeSPM

cet said:


> It's so windy here I'm not sure how its going to accumulate


Same here. Not sure how to approach this one, probably do a couple runs. First around 2am-7am then a second 8am-1pm


----------



## f150skidoo

Snowing heavy at my place in Caledon for the past few hours. pulled into my drive way at 1:15 and theirs already over 2" on my truck. Not much wind here though.


----------



## Matt_KMS

It's coming down pretty good in the London area. Small flakes so it hasn't accumulated fast but the storm is officially here. I sent two shoveller's downtown to check on a few restuarants and the main core but I am holding everyone else back and releasing them to attack the white fluffy stuff around 1am when the snow is suppose to be done. Probably do a second round later in the day or Wednesday to tidy up. Some of the properties are starting to run out of room for snow already.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Anyone have room for resi's in Scarborough, getting tons of calls


----------



## ff1221

cet said:


> It's so windy here I'm not sure how its going to accumulate


Now you know how I feel every other snowfall, this one is actually calm here but im sure that'll change once the system moves through.


----------



## Unraveller

ff1221 said:


> Now you know how I feel every other snowfall, this one is actually calm here but im sure that'll change once the system moves through.


Kincardine? Windy? No way...

My cottage is about 5 minutes north on whippoorwill, and a straight wind went through a few years ago and dropped 30 100yr old trees.


----------



## SHAWZER

Radar shows this system should be past me around midnight .........Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Radar shows this system should be past me around midnight .........Thumbs Up


You're pretty optimistic...


----------



## SHAWZER

Had a few sandwiches .......


----------



## JoeSPM

Looks like we’ll pass the storm around 2am but we will see how accurate that is


----------



## chachi1984

DVp shut down do to road conditions


----------



## HadiCoop

Wow! Nice little surprise out there this morning. Hard to tell how much we actually got due to some drifting but I’m guessing around 10-12”. Looks like winter is finally here.


----------



## ff1221

Unraveller said:


> Kincardine? Windy? No way...
> 
> My cottage is about 5 minutes north on whippoorwill, and a straight wind went through a few years ago and dropped 30 100yr old trees.


We've had some pretty wild storms the last few years. Not sure when you were last up but the started clearing for a subdivision between town and your cottage, took down hundreds of cedars and right after a big storm out of the east blew in and has uprooted dozens now that they lost protection. You can damn near see the lake from Cty Rd. 23.

Clear as a be here. I would suspect 25-30cm but there are drifts everywhere. If the wind picks up it'll get interesting.


----------



## f150skidoo

HadiCoop said:


> Wow! Nice little surprise out there this morning. Hard to tell how much we actually got due to some drifting but I'm guessing around 10-12". Looks like winter is finally here.


I would definitely agree with that amount.


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## DeVries

Nasty driving conditions this morning. Sun's out now and temps are set to plummet tonight .


----------



## ff1221

Got about 20cm in town throughout the whole storm, streamer rolled in about 6:30 and dropped 15cm in 2 hours.


----------



## Mr.Markus

We got an easy 25. lots of piles to blow back. I'm beat
Seniors apartment was upset the other day about eave's over the emergency exit dripping during the sunny days and icing over night. Went to investigate.
Free advice: *Stop the resident from shoveling his balcony onto the roof!










*


----------



## ff1221

Another streamer came thru just before 4 and dropped another 10, lake effect brought us more today than the storm did. At least there is something to bill out first of february.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> We got an easy 25. lots of piles to blow back. I'm beat
> Seniors apartment was upset the other day about eave's over the emergency exit dripping during the sunny days and icing over night. Went to investigate.
> Free advice: *Stop the resident from shoveling his balcony onto the roof!
> 
> View attachment 189427
> 
> 
> *


Reminds me of the seniors appartments here in town. After the parking lot has been cleaned and salted they all go out and shovel around their cars and shove it into the middle of the lot.


----------



## schrader

Sounds like we missed the worst of it lots of drifting but maybe 10cm of snow if that.


----------



## ff1221

Anybody know of any dealers for Pro Tech. I have a pusher with that plastic trip edge and i need the plastic part.


----------



## Matt_KMS

Well that storm kicked my ass....

-one of our three plow trucks (and salter) broke down dead in its tracks
-my skid steer operator got the flu, made it in for a few properties but spent more time puking then driving so he went home
-my snowblower guy's snowblower broke down 4 properties in (he does 18 for us).

I was rolling into this storm feeling great since the crews and operators were all set and working well on their routes. Mother nature pimp slapped me back into reality, lol.

Anyone ever have a storm that turned into a nightmare?


----------



## SHAWZER

Where are you from ?


----------



## Matt_KMS

SHAWZER said:


> Where are you from ?


London and surrounding area. Not dealing with as much snow as you guys get in Meaford though!


----------



## Matt_KMS

Oops, just realized that wasnt meant for me, lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Matt_KMS said:


> Well that storm kicked my ass....
> 
> -one of our three plow trucks (and salter) broke down dead in its tracks
> -my skid steer operator got the flu, made it in for a few properties but spent more time puking then driving so he went home
> -my snowblower guy's snowblower broke down 4 properties in (he does 18 for us).
> 
> I was rolling into this storm feeling great since the crews and operators were all set and working well on their routes. Mother nature pimp slapped me back into reality, lol.
> 
> Anyone ever have a storm that turned into a nightmare?


Every storm turns into a nightmare.


----------



## SHAWZER

Yes , it was for you . Matt KMS


----------



## ff1221

Mark Oomkes said:


> Every storm turns into a nightmare.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## HadiCoop

my Back up led lights quit working on me on my 2nd client. Really sucks when you can’t see backing up. All fixed now.


----------



## DeVries

We had fuel in a tractor gel up, the only thing it would do is idle. Never going to a gas station for diesel again.


----------



## Matt_KMS

DeVries said:


> We had fuel in a tractor gel up, the only thing it would do is idle. Never going to a gas station for diesel again.


I always wondered what happens when diesel gels. After idling for a while will the fuel warm up enough to not gel?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Matt_KMS said:


> I always wondered what happens when diesel gels. After idling for a while will the fuel warm up enough to not gel?


It becomes a giant pain in the ass in a very quick hurry. Diesel 911 works most of the time but it's not a fast or easy fix, especially given the temperatures generally needed to gel fuel.


----------



## S-205

Matt, definitely have had storms like that in the past. This amount of snow over and over can be tough on the equipment too.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> We had fuel in a tractor gel up, the only thing it would do is idle. Never going to a gas station for diesel again.


I learned that if you are in the middle of nowhere and your power steering pukes out it's fluid that Boss plow oil will get you through the day and make your steering feel brand new.


----------



## chachi1984

Nice and cold out today


----------



## DeVries

Basically we added a lot of conditioner, changed the filter and hand primed a lot of fuel thru the system. Took a bit but once you get it thru you have no more issues. Trucks have heaters to keep fuel warm but from what I know tractors don't.


----------



## chachi1984

Does anyone here use the “blue” plow fluid 
And where do they get it from 

Last cold spell I changed the filter and put new fluid in my plow. But I think maybe the fluid is not good enough for -20 , unless there’s some old fluid still in the system 

I’m using Mobil hvi 13 in all my plows but just the older plow seems to freeze up. It crystals on the filter


----------



## SHAWZER

I use the blue fluid . Got it from Noble Truck Bodies where I purchased the plow . Try some local plow dealers , someone should sell it .


----------



## chachi1984

SHAWZER said:


> I use the blue fluid . Got it from Noble Truck Bodies where I purchased the plow . Try some local plow dealers , someone should sell it .


Ya none of the other plies act up with the model hvi 13 mynone dealer uses 
Only the unimount. Maybe there's was some old 
fluid left in the rams


----------



## boutch

Nice surprise when they call for 1cm of snow but it turns out the snow flake are 1 inch big. Still snowing and we got 9 cm so far. Lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

boutch said:


> Nice surprise when they call for 1cm of snow but it turns out the snow flake are 1 inch big. Still snowing and we got 9 cm so far. Lol
> 
> View attachment 189481
> 
> 
> View attachment 189482
> 
> 
> View attachment 189483


They were guessing 2" for us yesterday...had that by 10 or 11 AM.

Ended up with 6-10" depending on location.


----------



## SHAWZER

I tell my wife .... nevermind .


----------



## SHAWZER

Having another sandwich waiting for the squall to blow through ....


----------



## DeVries

Hopefully your not over the legal limit of "sandwiches" before you go out.


----------



## SHAWZER

Not going out until early tomorrow morning .


----------



## Triple L

Am I the only one that puts conditioner in my fuel each and every single tank on every piece of equipment or vehicle I own? I thought that was a natural thing to do with diesel, never had a fuel issue in my life... I didn't know trucks had heaters, I tend to think a duramax most certainly doesnt idk about cummins


----------



## DeVries

Its when you run multiple pieces of equipment and can't control everything that stuff like this slips thru the cracks. Sometimes staff just need to learn from their mistakes and grow from them.


----------



## schrader

The way the wind is blowing here it might not even hit the ground.


----------



## greywynd

Older trucks the heater was at the fuel filter. If the fuel gels up in the line before that, it’s still not going anywhere.


----------



## cet

Triple L said:


> Am I the only one that puts conditioner in my fuel each and every single tank on every piece of equipment or vehicle I own? I thought that was a natural thing to do with diesel, never had a fuel issue in my life... I didn't know trucks had heaters, I tend to think a duramax most certainly doesnt idk about cummins


I thought you owned a Cummins?


----------



## SHAWZER

Squall hit us for about 1/2 hour , they closed 26 highway . Now clear here , squall just north of us over the bay .


----------



## Matt_KMS

I usually throw a bit of fuel conditioner into the tanks when I fuel up in the Winter. I figure it is good piece of mind and cheap insurance. Once the weather gets really cold I'll put a few extra pours in just to make sure I dont have any problems.


----------



## cet

This wind is ridiculous. Took the dog out, she moves just quicker than a turtle, not fun.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's a dry cold though....


----------



## DeVries

Water truck delivered to the house this morning. Guy had to use a torch to thaw the ends of the hoses so he could connect them together, he looked super miserable. I dont blame him, but hey I want my nice warm shower after plowing drifts most of the morning


----------



## Triple L

cet said:


> I thought you owned a Cummins?


I just drive the thing


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Water truck delivered to the house this morning. Guy had to use a torch to thaw the ends of the hoses so he could connect them together, he looked super miserable. I dont blame him, but hey I want my nice warm shower after plowing drifts most of the morning


Don't you have water from the ground?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Don't you have water from the ground?


Salt contamination?!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Looks like Cet and Jon gotta find a new place to network...
https://www.google.ca/search?q=Scar...t=ms-android-bell-ca&hl=en&lr=lang_en&submit=


----------



## SHAWZER

We have been getting hammered here last night and up until 1 hour ago by the weather . . Lots of roads closed with the strong winds .


----------



## DeVries

Mark Oomkes said:


> Don't you have water from the ground?


Nope, not enough of it to support the amount we need.


----------



## Triple L

DeVries said:


> Nope, not enough of it to support the amount we need.


That's crazy! Sounds expensive?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Nope, not enough of it to support the amount we need.


Drink more sandwiches...


----------



## DeVries

A load 4500 gallons lasts about 3 months, we have our downspouts tied in as well. At $85 a load that's not too bad.


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> A load 4500 gallons lasts about 3 months, we have our downspouts tied in as well. At $85 a load that's not too bad.


That does not sound good to me having to truck in water.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

DeVries said:


> A load 4500 gallons lasts about 3 months, we have our downspouts tied in as well. At $85 a load that's not too bad.


My wife can't even make 4500 gallons go a month...our water bill averages 6000 gallons a month for 2 people and a 16 month old baby.


----------



## ff1221

I got in the truck at 3 this morning and my buddy is stepped up as foreman for the town calls and tells me its bad, go back inside and start having sandwiches. He says the township plow is headed out our way if we can't get in. Wife and i head the short route to town plowing banks as we go, got about a mile and road is impassable due to 150 foot drift 3 feet deep. We turned around and headed up to where the plow was coming through plowing our way as we went. Plow came through with all the township guys following and we got a clean break for town. Every road around us was closed all day and the school board closed every school. Got to town and there was hardly anything, I'm having my sandwiches now.


----------



## ff1221

Thats the drift that stopped us, bank on the left is about 5 feet after plow went thru


----------



## DeVries

Friend of mine lives in Chatsworth he was telling me it was bad out there. At least the trails will be open for the weekend 

Looks like Buffalo has had their share too https://www.wkbw.com/weather/buffalo-residents-asked-to-stay-home-and-off-the-roads


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

nice day for extras. 
Ka-Ching


----------



## ff1221

DeVries said:


> Friend of mine lives in Chatsworth he was telling me it was bad out there. At least the trails will be open for the weekend
> 
> Looks like Buffalo has had their share too https://www.wkbw.com/weather/buffalo-residents-asked-to-stay-home-and-off-the-roads


Yeah they shut basically everything down in Grey County.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> I got in the truck at 3 this morning and my buddy is stepped up as foreman for the town calls and tells me its bad, go back inside and start having sandwiches. He says the township plow is headed out our way if we can't get in. Wife and i head the short route to town plowing banks as we go, got about a mile and road is impassable due to 150 foot drift 3 feet deep. We turned around and headed up to where the plow was coming through plowing our way as we went. Plow came through with all the township guys following and we got a clean break for town. Every road around us was closed all day and the school board closed every school. Got to town and there was hardly anything, I'm having my sandwiches now.


Drifting sucks, a few years ago I headed out at my normal route time about 2am, we are pretty protected by trees where we are but it then opens up past the last farm. I drift jump about 1/2 a kilometer to the next intersection. This particular time I get past the farm and the drift looks a little beyond jumping but I'm stubborn drop the plow in V and just buried myself. It was glorious... and I was tired by the time I got to my first site.


----------



## JoeSPM

MIDTOWNPC said:


> nice day for extras.
> Ka-Ching
> 
> View attachment 189633


Blowing back piles on large sites?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

MIDTOWNPC said:


> nice day for extras.
> Ka-Ching
> 
> View attachment 189633


I kinda enjoyed driving a loader through Yonge Dundas sq this morning. Peaceful!


----------



## GMC Driver

Been out every morning since Jan 19th except for one day. There's been snow, drifting, or salting in some form. The southeast routes have been busy with lots of LE this week. Lost count on how much fell, but most days this week we got 8-12 inches new snow. We would clear it, then the winds would move it again on us. If you watched WNY news, the band that hit the Northtowns got us pretty good, and then took 36 hours to sink to the southtowns. Then yesterday it made it's way back north again. NWS issued a Blizzard warning in WNY - don't see that too often. Here EC said "Blowing Snow Advisory".

No pics yet. Have some minimal repairs (gearbox on a salter), still waiting on the 2nd truck ordered in August. Should be done it time for the mild spell coming up. New Cyclone blower works great, loving the HLA FlexEdges. Now to get temps up enough to throw salt again.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Drifting sucks, a few years ago I headed out at my normal route time about 2am, we are pretty protected by trees where we are but it then opens up past the last farm. I drift jump about 1/2 a kilometer to the next intersection. This particular time I get past the farm and the drift looks a little beyond jumping but I'm stubborn drop the plow in V and just buried myself. It was glorious... and I was tired by the time I got to my first site.


There was a couple i hit pretty quick with the blade up and i figured i was done, that would have pleaded the wife greatly.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Flat roofs killed us.


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver said:


> Been out every morning since Jan 19th except for one day. There's been snow, drifting, or salting in some form. The southeast routes have been busy with lots of LE this week. Lost count on how much fell, but most days this week we got 8-12 inches new snow. We would clear it, then the winds would move it again on us. If you watched WNY news, the band that hit the Northtowns got us pretty good, and then took 36 hours to sink to the southtowns. Then yesterday it made it's way back north again. NWS issued a Blizzard warning in WNY - don't see that too often. Here EC said "Blowing Snow Advisory".
> 
> No pics yet. Have some minimal repairs (gearbox on a salter), still waiting on the 2nd truck ordered in August. Should be done it time for the mild spell coming up. New Cyclone blower works great, loving the HLA FlexEdges. Now to get temps up enough to throw salt again.


 Called my sister in Fort Erie for her birthday.. sounds like a different world down there. Then it'll all be gone by Wednesday.


----------



## Jacobmb

Put the new to me 5.9 diesel 24v cummins to work finally. With the 810 blizzard - I was impressed with windrow and stacking abilities.
Halfway through contracts as of Today.

Congrats to everyone!

‍


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JoeSPM said:


> Blowing back piles on large sites?


Blowing and loading trucks


----------



## SHAWZER

Hand delivered invoices today that were finally worth the drive ........


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd said:


> I kinda enjoyed driving a loader through Yonge Dundas sq this morning. Peaceful!
> 
> View attachment 189639


Your camera work has gotten better...


----------



## ff1221

Yes we finally have a decent billing cycle.


----------



## Mr.Markus

This week killed me on walkways. Just couldn't catch a break. Just about every residence drifted the front doors. My arms are stacked...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> This week killed me on walkways. Just couldn't catch a break. Just about every residence drifted the front doors. My arms are stacked...
> View attachment 189671


There's no way I could do all the work and hours you do.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> This week killed me on walkways. Just couldn't catch a break. Just about every residence drifted the front doors. My arms are stacked...
> View attachment 189671


So when I did a lot of jobs where I had to do all the walks and plowing ect 
I started to buy toro blowers and required access to their shed or hydro room. I would leave snow blowers all around town.

Even to this day we have blowers hiding in places and guys show up, start their machine and blow off the walkway while machine warms up.

There has to be a way you could get a toro on your truck. The little ones for $549 are great.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Quick before it melts


----------



## ff1221

I agree with Dean. Thats what I have Markus is the 18" toro, i can lift it into the back of the truck and I would have been dead this week if I didn't have it. Worth it's weight.

I also agree with Chris, you're a better man than me, I'm far to lazy to do that much work.


----------



## chachi1984

You guys think the toro 721 is that much better. Being a bit more heavy than the 18” model


----------



## ff1221

chachi1984 said:


> You guys think the toro 721 is that much better. Being a bit more heavy than the 18" model


Never tried it so I couldn't comment but anything lighter is better when you lift it in and out of the back of a pickup, especially as you get older.


----------



## SilverPine

I get a call that one of my properties are a bit slippery. That's an understatement. Broken water main.


----------



## chachi1984

ff1221 said:


> Never tried it so I couldn't comment but anything lighter is better when you lift it in and out of the back of a pickup, especially as you get older.


Do the small lighter ones get good throwing power


----------



## SHAWZER

Few years ago I had a Toro 221q 2 stroke single stage blower . Liked the smell of it and it worked just as good or better than the 721 that replaced it when stolen .


----------



## HadiCoop

DeVries said:


> Friend of mine lives in Chatsworth he was telling me it was bad out there. At least the trails will be open for the weekend
> 
> Looks like Buffalo has had their share too https://www.wkbw.com/weather/buffalo-residents-asked-to-stay-home-and-off-the-roads


We were out Thursday all day. Started in singhamton, went up through blue Mountains into meaford, and over to owen sound for lunch. tons of snow and all fresh the whole way. We were plowing snow through the fields. At times we couldn't see 1' foot in front of us. Those fields were nasty to say the least! Took rail line from OS down Into Dundalk and then back up to singhampton. Oodles of snow and I haven't seen that much snow in years up there! I suspect they will be groomed and in very good shape right now. Get out before the rain!


----------



## HadiCoop

At one point you couldn't see the sleds from the window. And our sleds were cleaned off multiple times. Never in all my sledding years have I been sledding in such a storm! Was wild!


----------



## HadiCoop

My dad has a 721 and he loves it for all the snow they get up in penetang.
He doesn't have to lift it in and out of a truck all night, but it moves some serious snow! Picture was from last year on February 6th. He's heading up there tonight and will probably find a nice surprise in the driveway lol. They just got 50cm overnight


----------



## Mr.Markus

I did have one for the longest time, it was light and straped to my salter. My route also is quite large so it would freeze back there, and I would tucker myself out trying to start it or be in a residential area at 2am where it was a little unnerving to wake up the neighbourhood.
Been looking for one that could go in the front seat with me that wont stink me out with fuel. Maybe the new battery ones will get good enough for this.


----------



## SHAWZER

New cab and a half in your future ..... ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

No, then I’d have room for hitchhikers.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> No, then I'd have room for hitchhikers.


Or someone to shovel.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I should probably update..
The picture I used is a weekend property. Customer was up this weekend and they are great to deal with and happy with my services. The security detail needs access to all the exterior doors (17)for their daily rounds and they want me to get them a snowblower to put in the garage. LOL
I have serviced the place when they are there and they are truly wonderful people that will shovel the walks and garage doors in anticipation of me arriving. They'll even give me a hot coffee. You wonder why I like my work...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I should probably update..
> The picture I used is a weekend property. Customer was up this weekend and they are great to deal with and happy with my services. The security detail needs access to all the exterior doors (17)for their daily rounds and they want me to get them a snowblower to put in the garage. LOL
> I have serviced the place when they are there and they are truly wonderful people that will shovel the walks and garage doors in anticipation of me arriving. They'll even give me a hot coffee. You wonder why I like my work...


I prefer sandwiches...


----------



## ff1221

chachi1984 said:


> Do the small lighter ones get good throwing power


Yes they throw it pretty good. Seems the harder you push it into the snow the further it throws it. I never use a shovel where i can use the thrower even if theres only an inch.


----------



## SHAWZER

Freezing rain , now drizzle , above temps , should make gravel lots and driveways interesting again ........


----------



## stodds12

ff1221 said:


> Never tried it so I couldn't comment but anything lighter is better when you lift it in and out of the back of a pickup, especially as you get older.


I Have a 3650 and a 721. 721 is a bit heavier, has thicker paddles and a little more power for the heavy stuff. For the slight difference in price I'd buy 721 from now on. Similar to why is a commercial 21' mower better than a residential 21


----------



## SHAWZER

Winning 649 ticket worth 33.4 million was bought in Owen Sound .


----------



## chachi1984

Hopfully we don’t get wed and Thursday of freezing rain


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> Winning 649 ticket worth 33.4 million was bought in Owen Sound .


It wasn't me.


----------



## f150skidoo

Surprised at how nice of a day it was, sun was shining for a bit and temp showed 12C. Kind of nice to be walking around in a T shirt in early February.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> There's no way I could do all the work and hours you do.


I am a hard worker, loyal husband and all around fine person...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I am a hard worker, loyal husband and all around fine person...


SKW...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> SKW...


You know that sounds familiar to you and you will laugh when you find out where from.


----------



## cet

What month is this


----------



## Mr.Markus

It’s February... if you raise both arms does one drop down?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> It's February... if you raise both arms does one drop down?


I'm afraid to answer that.


----------



## DeVries

A week ago today we were battling a storm of epic proportions


----------



## Mr.Markus

Do you smell burnt toast..?


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> A week ago today we were battling a storm of epic proportions


How much did you guys end up with with that system?


----------



## DeVries

According to the E.C website we get 26cms out of that storm. Fort erie area probably got more GMC driver could confirm that.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Can someone explain a the difference between a 540rpm pto blower and a 1000rpm pro blower 

I have a normand 1000 pto blower and I like it. Everything else around seems to be a 540 blower. 
Same blower and setup will it blow the same ? The internal gearing is different.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> According to the E.C website we get 26cms out of that storm. Fort erie area probably got more GMC driver could confirm that.


The drifting was good too, blew around here for 3 days. 
Little flash freeze this morning in rush hour traffic...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Glad I went out early and presalted.
Im at my optometrist in Fergus, and the door is blocked by an ambulance and a person on the sidewalk. Everything looks wet but there is a lot of black ice out there...


----------



## farmergeorge

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Can someone explain a the difference between a 540rpm pto blower and a 1000rpm pro blower
> 
> I have a normand 1000 pto blower and I like it. Everything else around seems to be a 540 blower.
> Same blower and setup will it blow the same ? The internal gearing is different.


1000rpm is generally for higher horsepower tractors-the higher rpm reduces torque preventing damage while the faster rotation increases hp output?? 
That was how it was explained to me once, not sure if its right


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> Fort erie area probably got more GMC driver could confirm that.


It did. No pics though, and most of it is gone. Piles are reduced, but not eliminated.

Got these pics on Saturday night in Cheektowaga. Asked the staff there if their contractor would be back to clean up. They kind of laughed. The slush/water was deep enough for rubber boots.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

farmergeorge said:


> 1000rpm is generally for higher horsepower tractors-the higher rpm reduces torque preventing damage while the faster rotation increases hp output??
> That was how it was explained to me once, not sure if its right


Horsepower = RPM*torque (in lb-ft)/5252
For higher horsepower PTOs, using a higher RPM means that the torque (stress on gear teeth, bearing loads, etc.) can be lower for a given horsepower. For the same torque you will transmit 85% more horsepower at 1000 RPM than at 540.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

GMC Driver said:


> It did. No pics though, and most of it is gone. Piles are reduced, but not eliminated.
> 
> Got these pics on Saturday night in Cheektowaga. Asked the staff there if their contractor would be back to clean up. They kind of laughed. The slush/water was deep enough for rubber boots.
> 
> View attachment 189822
> 
> 
> View attachment 189823


The chemical plow


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Weather advisory is calling for 2-4cm of ice! I’m thinking everyone should just stay at home tomorrow. 2-4cm of ice will destroy trees.


----------



## Matt_KMS

I have 10cm of freezing rain to battle tomorrow morning. Let the salting fun begin!!


----------



## ff1221

Calling for 2cm of ice pellets here then rolling into freezing rain, gonna be a ****e show


----------



## Matt_KMS

ff1221 said:


> Calling for 2cm of ice pellets here then rolling into freezing rain, gonna be a ****e show


What time is it expected to start at your place? Freezing rain starts at 3am but its 1-3mm per hour between 5-7am then tapers off to less then 1mm per hour for the rest of the day.


----------



## ff1221

Weather network says 3am, so its more likely 12cm starting at midnight.


----------



## Matt_KMS

Lol. I am hoping we can salt and keep up with the precipitation. The last freezing rain storm had use dealing with leftover ice for a week. I don't want that headache again.


----------



## ff1221

Looks pretty typical for most storms, it's a crap shoot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Matt_KMS said:


> I have 10cm of freezing rain to battle tomorrow morning. Let the salting fun begin!!


4"???


----------



## Jacobmb

Richmond hill "Ice pellets are expected to begin over the area Wednesday morning. A risk of freezing rain or freezing drizzle will accompany the ice pellets. Ice pellet accumulations of 2 to 4 cm are expected before the precipitation comes to an end Wednesday evening or overnight."


----------



## DeVries

Its a great day to burn thru our salt pile. Now watch the prices go up by the end of the week again.


----------



## ff1221

1/2cm of ice pellets here, still.............. precipitating.


----------



## SHAWZER

Not much action here , dusting of snow then little freezing rain .........


----------



## schrader

Same here 2cm of ice pellets and a little freezing drizzle now. Looks like its the old waiting game again.


----------



## Matt_KMS

Mark Oomkes said:


> 4"???


Oops.....small typo on that one. It should have been 10mm of freezing rain. 4" would have killed me!


----------



## ff1221

schrader said:


> Same here 2cm of ice pellets and a little freezing drizzle now. Looks like its the old waiting game again.


Might have to wait till next year the way this winter is going.


----------



## cet

Looking at the forecast tomorrow I'm learning towards only pickle mix tonight. We have less than 2cm of ice pellets but that could save us if we have a long period of freezing rain.


----------



## DeVries

Wishing I was here right now


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Wishing I was here right now


Why would you post something like that???


----------



## dingybigfoot

Pounded salt today. Heading out later for some touch ups tonight and some scraping.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

That was one of the worst I’ve ever had. We burned a lot of salt. 
Our lots by far look the best in town. 

The common pratictise around here was do nothing then sand it. I can’t handle that. It blows me away that we salt 2 or 3X and then scrape and salt again and others just sleep and sand. I didn’t win a few bids on large jobs and if I did what the others do I could have done it for less also. Drive around and spray a brine then sleep till next day. Scrape a little and then salt like crazy and let the lot be slop. 

Took the tractor to dinner with jr at Swiss chalet.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I normally go through 3 yards of salt per event . Went through 15 on this one and 9 yards of sand.
It's freezing up again now so I'm just out again now and grabbing a large chicken Caesar pizza on the way home to sleep till midnight. Good times...


----------



## schrader

I think we lucked out so far, absolutely nothing here today, see what the night brings.


----------



## ff1221

schrader said:


> I think we lucked out so far, absolutely nothing here today, see what the night brings.


You couldn't just leave it alone could you?


----------



## chachi1984

Mr.Markus said:


> I normally go through 3 yards of salt per event . Went through 15 on this one and 9 yards of sand.
> It's freezing up again now so I'm just out again now and grabbing a large chicken Caesar pizza on the way home to sleep till midnight. Good times...


I know.
Yesterday we salted in morning then scraped clean in the afternoon. Then salted again this morning , 
some lots around town we're not touched. They just pounded the salt and hoped it would melt off. The Burlington mall guys left it until this morning and couldn't scrape it clean. Saw them salting all morning until noon hour .

It was good that we salted in the morning by 11 ours were really slushy then after we scraped them clean . By late afternoon they look really good ,


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I haven’t used Shrader’s Deere much but I got a new hla blade for it and I’m gonna say having a loader tractor and being able to alter the pitch of the cutting edge sure peeled up some hard spots. Being able to stack to the moon and turn the Normand blower is awesome. Two seats, one for my lunch box. Markus you could put your wallet there if you got a Deere like this one.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I mixed my sand very well preseason and it was dry. I still get some stupid sized boulders. It’s under a covered lean to also 

I’m thinking about a screen crib setup to dump into before loading the salters. I like my tornado better than the striker.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Our lots were slushy all day from salting yesterday morning. One annoying client kept calling and insisting we scrape and salt yesterday morning. We left everything after the initial salt run. We then scraped and salted lastnight. Our lots looked good today. Ran into Jon late lastnight. Haven't seen him in awhile. Was good to see him.


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I haven't used Shrader's Deere much but I got a new hla blade for it and I'm gonna say having a loader tractor and being able to alter the pitch of the cutting edge sure peeled up some hard spots. Being able to stack to the moon and turn the Normand blower is awesome. Two seats, one for my lunch box. Markus you could put your wallet there if you got a Deere like this one.


Picked up a brand new hla for the loader today. Watched the pos ProTech go down the road yesterday. Likely won't snow anymore this season.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ff1221 said:


> Picked up a brand new hla for the loader today. Watched the pos ProTech go down the road yesterday. Likely won't snow anymore this season.


If that's all it takes I'll buy another 6


----------



## Mr.Markus

I would love to run a tractor. My route is to big to do it comfortably. And in order to keep a back up may be a little overkill for a one man op.
I like my striker over the old tornado the feed chain makes it seem like it surges but the spread is great and unaffected. I always liked the design of the v screen on salters so the boulders roll off.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I call this art work "hustle"

For the record I think the bicycle is the sidewalk tractor

This is one of the days where you don't have time to waste driving the sidewalk tractor back so stage a different machine at the end of the route so you can plow your way back to the start and get salting.


----------



## SHAWZER

ff1221 said:


> Picked up a brand new hla for the loader today. Watched the pos ProTech go down the road yesterday. Likely won't snow anymore this season.


What size of HLA did you install on your loader . My 50 hp JD I use a 9 foot , 4000 series with manual side plates .


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> That was one of the worst I've ever had. We burned a lot of salt.
> Our lots by far look the best in town.
> 
> The common pratictise around here was do nothing then sand it. I can't handle that. It blows me away that we salt 2 or 3X and then scrape and salt again and others just sleep and sand. I didn't win a few bids on large jobs and if I did what the others do I could have done it for less also. Drive around and spray a brine then sleep till next day. Scrape a little and then salt like crazy and let the lot be slop.


Dean - same here. My guys were calling me: "Why are we the only ones out?" Like I say, I have enough on my plate taking care of the customers we have. I don't need to waste any time worrying about what the competitors are up to. Carry on with the program guys.


----------



## chachi1984

Plus 2 and light flurries in Burlington Oakville right now. Wow the weather is really unstable this week. Was suppose to be in the “-“ right now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The pile bleeding is crazy this morning, i have one lot where the eavestrough empty onto a sloped lot and the whole thing was a skating rink. The wind rocking my truck right now is making me sleepy.


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> What size of HLA did you install on your loader . My 50 hp JD I use a 9 foot , 4000 series with manual side plates .


Just an 8' 3500 series pusher, easier for going down the street with although 9 probably wouldn't have been bad either. When the main street gets a couple of days of snow piled up it can be challenging with the 8 to maneuver with 2 rows of parked cars and oncoming traffic


----------



## SHAWZER

I leave the side plates down all the time and take back streets . Is yours quick attach or bucket mount ?


----------



## chachi1984

Mr.Markus said:


> The pile bleeding is crazy this morning, i have one lot where the eavestrough empty onto a sloped lot and the whole thing was a skating rink. The wind rocking my truck right now is making me sleepy.


Ya done places are dry but the pile melting run off froze up here now


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> I leave the side plates down all the time and take back streets . Is yours quick attach or bucket mount ?


Skidsteer quick attach.

Hard to justify even buying that, my buddy runs the loader but he's a heavy equipment mechanic for the municipality so if he has to go into work the loader doesn't get used. So far I've been lucky and he's been available for all the big storms.


----------



## chachi1984

Light dusting from Brant st to bronte
Pretty much stopped now


----------



## SHAWZER

Snowing 1" flakes now , Radar shows us as clear .... you guys south must be really in heavy snow according to the radar .


----------



## Mr.Markus

It looks heavy but it's blowing right through. Hard to see on the highways with the wind but very little accumulagion


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

First mto pull over I’ve ever had or been near 

Bungee cords are not a load securing device 
Had two pails on side of truck in a wood crib with a bungee across. 

Ownership of truck not signed there for not valid 

2018 Ram5500


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> First mto pull over I've ever had or been near
> 
> Bungee cords are not a load securing device
> Had two pails on side of truck in a wood crib with a bungee across.
> 
> Ownership of truck not signed there for not valid
> 
> 2018 Ram5500


Tickets or warning?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I watched a gravel trucks spring tarp trying to take out hydro lines today as the wind was just trying it's darnedest to make it a sail truck...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> Tickets or warning?


Ticket


----------



## SHAWZER

Someone must have pi$$ed in his cornflakes that morning .........


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Everything is getting covered.... Come on residual


----------



## GMC Driver

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Everything is getting covered.... Come on residual


We have barely a dusting, maybe a wisp, and hoping for the same. After all that freezing rain, and dumping 4x the salt this week you would think there has to be something there, right?

Doesn't look like it. Disapointing that after all that effort there's nothing to show for it. Except Visa points.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Out all night cleaning up blowing.and.howling pushing and salting then the world wakes up like nothing happened.
Salt and.sand delivery today so no bed time yet. Wonder when they'll be here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Out all night cleaning up blowing.and.howling pushing and salting then the world wakes up like nothing happened.
> Salt and.sand delivery today so no bed time yet. Wonder when they'll be here.
> View attachment 190053


A bit further east...couldn't quite see it peaking over the horizon yet.


----------



## Mr.Markus

8 am and already have the sunglasses on...


----------



## SHAWZER

Same here , 3 dollar sunglasses come in handy .


----------



## Mr.Markus

$400 prescription Ray-Ban...


----------



## dingybigfoot

Snapped my prescription Oakleys in two the other day lifting a bag of salt. I was pissed!


----------



## Mr.Markus

..and still can't see how full the bucket is!


----------



## SHAWZER

Need sideboards for your sideboards .........?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> ..and still can't see how full the bucket is!
> 
> View attachment 190068


I think you still had a little room at back of the salter.


----------



## DeVries

Next week looks like a lot of salt will be burned thru again.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Next week looks like a lot of salt will be burned thru again.


Your foreguess must be similar to ours...


----------



## cet

Another disaster for Tuesday, what happened to an old fashion winter.


----------



## SHAWZER

10 -15 cm of snow is better than a few cm of ice .


----------



## dingybigfoot

I can hear my phone on Tuesday already.
I hope it's all snow. Freezing rain mixed in will be a $h!T show.


----------



## schrader

I think this year is going to set a record for number of freezing rain events. Glad I’m out of the biz this the salt costs might break some guys


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Another disaster for Tuesday, what happened to an old fashion winter.


None of us are as old as you or know what that is....


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> None of us are as old as you or know what that is....


Lucky you, no wonder you can still work like the eveready bunny.
Maybe I'm closer to retiring?


----------



## SHAWZER

I know what that is ...... oh wait .....


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Lucky you, no wonder you can still work like the eveready bunny.
> Maybe I'm closer to retiring?


Maybe...?


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN radar looks interesting even for tonight .....


----------



## Jacobmb

reports calling for 1-2 cm but radar looking like more

dafaq


----------



## chachi1984

What kind of shovels are you guys buying .
The Canadian tire ones the plastic edge starts to curl over pretty quick , we use to buy the Costco ones with the metal edge but they don’t sell them this year


----------



## SilverPine

I find the red ones at home depot last the longest for us. And those larger white ones used for skating rinks are a huge help.


----------



## Jacobmb

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200617793_200617793


----------



## SilverPine

Jacobmb said:


> https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200617793_200617793


Thats the one. You can also find them at home depot. Not cheap though.


----------



## dingybigfoot

The red ones from Home Depot.


----------



## chachi1984

ya Those white poly ones look good but I don’t think for deeper snow


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Home hardware 22” $17.99 usually when I sale. 
Sometimes as low as $12 on Black Friday 
Normally $22.99 

Kingston Tuesday forcast 20-25 cm 
Wed 5cm 

Whooooo weeeee.


----------



## SilverPine

chachi1984 said:


> ya Those white poly ones look good but I don't think for deeper snow


Definitely not. But can do most sidewalks in two passes with lower amounts of snow.


----------



## schrader

The snowplow shovels are awesome they will last forever. My only complaint is when you scoop and try to throw the snow it just slides off the poly, still the best shovel around


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Home hardware 22" $17.99 usually when I sale.
> Sometimes as low as $12 on Black Friday
> Normally $22.99
> 
> Kingston Tuesday forcast 20-25 cm
> Wed 5cm
> 
> Whooooo weeeee.


You're a sick man if that gets you excited.


----------



## schrader

He is just thinking about all the $$$ from the extras after the storm. I’ll still take 20cm of snow over 10cm changing to freezing rain and then back to snow.


----------



## By-The-Lake

Might check this movie out. The trailer is hilarious. *Welcome to Wakanda!*


----------



## cet

Well so much for 1-2cm last night...


----------



## schrader

Closer to 6-7 cm here, nice guess though. Tomorrow looks fun.


----------



## chachi1984

cet said:


> Well so much for 1-2cm last night...


2-4 here and still snowing 
Unlike other years seems like every time they call for 1-2cm we get more and 40% chance is more like 60% this year


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## dingybigfoot

About 3 cms in scarborough. Maybe 3 to 4 north of Steeles.


----------



## dingybigfoot

The salt bill is looking ugly.


----------



## cet

schrader said:


> Closer to 6-7 cm here, nice guess though. Tomorrow looks fun.


Tomorrow does look challenging to say the least.


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice fluffy 8 - 10 cm snow last night , just enough so people dont whine about plowing there driveway ....


----------



## greywynd

Been -20 to -30 here for about ten days now, and we’ve still had a couple rounds of snow. It sucks to be out shovelling the driveway at -25! 

At least it’s 10, maybe 15 mins of shovelling, and then back to the warm house and cold rum!!

Looks like March I’m headed back to punching a clock and making some $$ again.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Just has a dozer delivered to my Kingston snow dump. It's going to be a party.


----------



## GMC Driver

Good luck Dean - stay safe. This one's got you in it's sights.

We're gonna be on for 10cm of snow/slush/ice pellet mess. Then rain, then more snow. Another expensive week in the salt department.


----------



## DeVries

Got two loads out of Ithica today, must be freshly mined, its was dusty dry


----------



## Matt_KMS

DeVries said:


> Got two loads out of Ithica today, must be freshly mined, its was dusty dry


I have a load coming in from NY Wednesday morning to replenish our pathetic pile. Does your load have some really dark (almost black) rocks in it? I dont know exactly where mine is coming from but it looks really dirty, even though its just the colour of the salt.


----------



## chachi1984

Anyone buy from here 
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-home-outdoo...er/1413896466?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Had a load from Windsor salt today 
White and white. The nicest salt I have ever seen. Sitting in Kingston now. Don’t really need it but I don’t think it’s going to go bad. 

Got some nice sand delivered today in the sun shine just finished putting it away. 

We had an unforcasted 3cm this 
Am. I have a group of friends I call and everyone was surprised. There were some pants down this am. We scraped and it was only a few hours and hardly any salt needed as sun popped. Meanwhile others poured salt and didn’t even hook up blades. 
Sometimes I wonder why my calls are different then others...


----------



## Matt_KMS

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Had a load from Windsor salt today
> White and white. The nicest salt I have ever seen. Sitting in Kingston now. Don't really need it but I don't think it's going to go bad.
> 
> Got some nice sand delivered today in the sun shine just finished putting it away.
> 
> We had an unforcasted 3cm this
> Am. I have a group of friends I call and everyone was surprised. There were some pants down this am. We scraped and it was only a few hours and hardly any salt needed as sun popped. Meanwhile others poured salt and didn't even hook up blades.
> Sometimes I wonder why my calls are different then others...


I thought Windsor was shut down for non-municipal customers? Did they open back up?


----------



## chachi1984

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Had a load from Windsor salt today
> White and white. The nicest salt I have ever seen. Sitting in Kingston now. Don't really need it but I don't think it's going to go bad.
> 
> Got some nice sand delivered today in the sun shine just finished putting it away.
> 
> We had an unforcasted 3cm this
> Am. I have a group of friends I call and everyone was surprised. There were some pants down this am. We scraped and it was only a few hours and hardly any salt needed as sun popped. Meanwhile others poured salt and didn't even hook up blades.
> Sometimes I wonder why my calls are different then others...


I've been getting it from the place in Mississauga , always really white but has that powder mixed with it


----------



## Mr.Markus

We got 8cm last night, nice and fluffy . It was a little much to salt off although I did with one last commercial i had left when I blew a hose. Within 2 min of the shop so I opted for a heated bay rather than the parking lot. When I drove back out the salt had burned it off nicely so onto my resi's. I enjoyed it today, I doubt whether that will be the case tomorrow.


----------



## DeVries

The salt we get has darker grains in it. My staff think it works better due to the darker colour absorbing the U.V rays. Not sure if that holds water but whatever.


----------



## w3stern [email protected]

DeVries said:


> The salt we get has darker grains in it. My staff think it works better due to the darker colour absorbing the U.V rays. Not sure if that holds water but whatever.


Sudbury is set for 14" plus starting tomorrow afternoon. I too blew a hose the other day but all fixed up now. Bring on the snow!


----------



## SHAWZER

That is a HUGE system heading our way ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> That is a HUGE system heading our way ......


It's a mess headed your way.


----------



## ff1221

According to TWN its going to be a snow only event. Timing is bad but i hope they are right.


----------



## DeVries

Its starting 3 hours later than forecasted. Daytime snow events are not my favourite. 
Not looking forward to snow, ice pellets, and freezing rain, much rather have 15cms of snow.


----------



## Jacobmb

This system should be a peice of cake. Heading out around dinner time to plow, shovel and salt. Will be done by morning and then tomorrow will have another "cleanup" shift.


----------



## f150skidoo

Snows pretty fine and not accumulating very fast.


----------



## HadiCoop

Just switched to ice pellets about a half hour ago. Bit of minor drifting around the edges here n there, but definitely not accumulating like I thought it was. Just might end up being evening work shift after all.


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 190232


I was going to say, think of this as the calm before the storm!


----------



## SHAWZER

Radar shows it ending mid afternoon . 50-50 chance of them being right ......


----------



## w3stern [email protected]

Nothing here yet just cold WC is -24


----------



## SHAWZER

Where are you ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Where are you ?


Meatchicken...west of you


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha Ha , I know where you are Double OO . Asking about w3stern .......


----------



## w3stern [email protected]

I'm in Sudbury but I spoke to soon flurries and high winds now.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Switched to pellets .


----------



## greywynd

Sun shine and warmed right up to -24 here today!


----------



## w3stern [email protected]

greywynd said:


> Sun shine and warmed right up to -24 here today!


More $$$ for us I guess


----------



## SHAWZER

Clear here now . Radar shows round 2 approaching .


----------



## w3stern [email protected]

Still ****ty here. Lots of blowing snow


----------



## S-205

All over the place in Burlington right now started with 10 to 15 of snow then it turned to freezing rain and now it’s just been raining for like five hours, supposed to turn back to 5 cm of snow. One good thing is that a lot of the employees at commercial jobs went home early so the cars are gone.


----------



## chachi1984

S-205 said:


> All over the place in Burlington right now started with 10 to 15 of snow then it turned to freezing rain and now it's just been raining for like five hours, supposed to turn back to 5 cm of snow. One good thing is that a lot of the employees at commercial jobs went home early so the cars are gone.


Ya man I'm in Burlington too
The wind was so crazy the parking lots weren't that bad but the sidewalks were killer , it switch fast from snow to rain, plowing for 8 hours today , Hopfully its just a salt in the morning . Twn says from 9-midnight could get snow. I'm not sure what was worse last week or today.


----------



## Triple L

Plowing turned things straight to ice, this will be a fun night


----------



## chachi1984

Triple L said:


> Plowing turned things straight to ice, this will be a fun night


Wasn't too bad for us. Has some ice but scrape it off after


----------



## Mr.Markus

What are the chances the driver window switch and the door cable break at the same time. Feel like a dufus climbing out of the passenger side....
Looks like I'm stuck in the truck for the night with no access to drive through...lol.


----------



## SHAWZER

Thats enough ...... time for a new truck .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

5000 series Deere just shine during day time plows. In and out of every place, turn on a dime, zero electronics.


----------



## Triple L

0 electronics sounds like you've had trouble?


----------



## DeVries

Agreed, we have 3 of them and love them.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I can still open the passenger side window with my ice scraper...I'm good!


----------



## chachi1984

Mr.Markus said:


> I can still open the passenger side window with my ice scraper...I'm good!


Probably got water in the switch if you keep window open while plowing 
Should pop the switch out and bring it in the house.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Best way to dry things out is on the window defroster, I've done my phone a few times this way. Pretty sure it's dry and still not working. New ones on it's way.


----------



## chachi1984

Pouring out here in Burlington


----------



## cet

One of my 07's lost the speedometer, its reads zero but now the truck won't go past 60-70km/hr. Just an estimate seeing the speedometer doesn't work.
Anyone experienced this before?


----------



## w3stern [email protected]

chachi1984 said:


> Probably got water in the switch if you keep window open while plowing
> Should pop the switch out and bring it in the house.


I usually keep the windows down too.


----------



## w3stern [email protected]

driving through space with led plow lights . Can't see ****


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> One of my 07's lost the speedometer, its reads zero but now the truck won't go past 60-70km/hr. Just an estimate seeing the speedometer doesn't work.
> Anyone experienced this before?


Did you replace battery or jump it recently? Sometimes you can reset it.turn the key on. Put it on odometer display. Turn off the key, push in your dic button and hold it while you turn the key back on. It should go through a reset. HTH.


----------



## w3stern [email protected]

Mr.Markus said:


> Did you replace battery or jump it recently? Sometimes you can reset it.turn the key on. Put it on odometer display. Turn off the key, push in your dic button and hold it while you turn the key back on. It should go through a reset. HTH.


Whats a dic button?


----------



## Mr.Markus

w3stern [email protected] said:


> Whats a dic button?


Driver Information Centre


----------



## w3stern [email protected]

Mr.Markus said:


> Driver Information Centre


Oh always called it the EVIC. Electronic Vehicle Information Console.


----------



## boutch

w3stern [email protected] said:


> Whats a dic button?


Do what MR MARKUS said. If this is a Dodge. Press and hold the cluster reset button. Turn ignition on without starting the truck. It will put the cluster through test mode. You might need new cluster


----------



## dingybigfoot

Snow is coming down hard and side ways right now.


----------



## ff1221

Not sure it's completely over but so far we maybe got 5cm. The wind 8s blowing it around pretty good now but its not snowing currently.


----------



## w3stern [email protected]

were at around 15cm with another 5-10cm coming today


----------



## cet

Thanks for the help yesterday. Parked it in the warm side of the shop for a few hours and it worked fine at 2am.
2007 classic sierra, bare bones work truck.


----------



## w3stern [email protected]

cet said:


> Thanks for the help yesterday. Parked it in the warm side of the shop for a few hours and it worked fine at 2am.
> 2007 classic sierra, bare bones work truck.


The electronics don't like water


----------



## Mr.Markus

w3stern [email protected] said:


> The electronics don't like water


Neither do I, especially if it's frozen...


----------



## SHAWZER

High wind , fine snow mixed with freezing pellets and rain make for a real heavy push even with a loader . Glad I did not have to use my truck .


----------



## GMC Driver

Glad we scraped the 5cm of slush yesterday morning. Salt had things bare, those waiting to see if the rain would get rid of it had their hands full. Several just waited too late and now have 3-4" of frozen ice and slush. Now the LE is coming through - whiteout conditions for 30 minutes, but only leaves a 1/2" behind.


----------



## chachi1984

Same thing down here in Burlington , 
Some places not touched and are bad. 
Even our places we scrape a few times and still had ice this morning after the rain


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver said:


> Glad we scraped the 5cm of slush yesterday morning. Salt had things bare, those waiting to see if the rain would get rid of it had their hands full. Several just waited too late and now have 3-4" of frozen ice and slush. Now the LE is coming through - whiteout conditions for 30 minutes, but only leaves a 1/2" behind.


I think there was a bunch of guys trying to climb on the roof of that karma bus...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

She's deep. Real deep.
Whoooo weeee

Snow over hood


Triple L said:


> 0 electronics sounds like you've had trouble?


No but a lot of subs have 
Only thing I have is kubota wanting to do a regen while I'm on a sidewalk hustle.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I guess the garbage bin guys send out their own snow guys, might want to rethink the location of this one.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

If I make it to the corner then I have to fight the bird feeder boss lady.

Then the final stretch is down spout flooding interlock and it's a fast break to the finish line.

Winch and tool cat standing by...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Might use some snow fence next year


----------



## Mr.Markus

Which one of you guys from Hamilton is featured plowing that mother of 2 in on TWN.?


----------



## SHAWZER

I say this every year , feels nice to heat up your socks and clothes next to the wood stove before heading out .


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> Which one of you guys from Hamilton is featured plowing that mother of 2 in on TWN.?


https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...her-car/sharevideo/6001359243001/most_popular

I'm guessing there's more to that story. She didn't reveal that the condo had given her notice to park elsewhere for the winter. Nor does she use common sense - notice the large pile from previous events.

It takes all kinds...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I noticed that he pile at the back of her spot too, and. Oincidently I have a seniors residence where I have the same problem with a resident. I wouldn't engage them...
In other news... Best way to back off a tailgator... Throw a booster boot at 100km


----------



## SHAWZER

What is a booster boot ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

*turbo boot


----------



## SHAWZER

Mystery solved .........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> *turbo boot


Extension cords don't do the trick?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have been lucking out, I was 3km from the shop and it was just the clamp. Cost me 10 minutes, 5 of which was climbing into the engine.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I had 30-40 cars park in a high profile site of mine so they could have their plow guy clean their lot fully over night. I use to plow the site but didn’t get renewed. No one asked permission to park in my site, which is one of my most important sites. Cars everywhere on a approx 1.5 acre lot. The other 3 acres was clear. I was almost not able to plow my lot in time. I called their resident property manager the building owner and no one would do anything or didn’t answer multiple calls....
so I just contained them till they were ready to pay attention. We were 15 mins late but were finally able to clear the site and salt it. It will prob be on the news. We couldn’t tow because we didn’t have a sign posted.


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> We couldn't tow because we didn't have a sign posted.


Those signs work. Had a situation last month with snow being piled at the end of a laneway, pile was large enough to impede the individual drive to the last unit. There's a 4 foot tall retaining wall at the end of the laneway, so the pile becomes a problem pretty quick there. PM said to make use of the visitor's parking area, and if they lost a couple spots that would be fine.

So when I arrive, the visitor parking is full of vehicles. Lady sees me taking pics of plates, asks what's up. Mentioned that they were all getting tagged or towed. Within 5 minutes all of the vehicles were gone.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Had a PM today ask me to "block in specific cars parked on their lot." On a sidenote...Anyone notice kernels of corn in their salt?


----------



## w3stern [email protected]

Calling for another 10-20cm overnight. Been snowing lots here this winter. Some of the driveways last night were 3ft high


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I didn’t plow any cars in. 
I just blocked the entrance till I could ensure the were ready to leave and no one could get in till I cleared it. 

They make it sound like I plowed their lot in. You parked in my lot people. 

Now their plow guy plowed four feet of snow up against my brick wall of my plaza that I own. 

We are hauling tonight with the blower at my place. Hope it’s not windy


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Kingston got so much snow it’s a job in it self to plow off the dump site.


----------



## SHAWZER

Amber Alert ..... If the guy killed his daughter , too bad he did not have the guts to end his own life ..... Raining here .


----------



## Mr.Markus

That is so very sad and tragic, I think I used to maintain that townhouse complex at Hansen and Crawford.


----------



## GMC Driver

SHAWZER said:


> Amber Alert ..... If the guy killed his daughter , too bad he did not have the guts to end his own life .....


We should have laws like that.

Today's society = zero accountability


----------



## Matt_KMS

Here is the dark salt I was mentioning before. Not as much in this load conpared to other but some of it is almost black!


----------



## DeVries

Probably coming out of New York. Ours has black pieces in it as well. Works better than the stuff from overseas for sure.


----------



## Matt_KMS

DeVries said:


> Probably coming out of New York. Ours has black pieces in it as well. Works better than the stuff from overseas for sure.


Thats what the supplier was saying. The truck drivers normally call me when they cross the border at Niagara Falls but I am not sure exactly where they are loading up.

My third load of salt I ordered treated with beet juice. Worked really good but costs almost $30 more a ton so i didn't want to sit on it over the Summer if we dont go through it.


----------



## chachi1984

Matt_KMS said:


> Thats what the supplier was saying. The truck drivers normally call me when they cross the border at Niagara Falls but I am not sure exactly where they are loading up.
> 
> My third load of salt I ordered treated with beet juice. Worked really good but costs almost $30 more a ton so i didn't want to sit on it over the Summer if we dont go through it.


I really liked the beat juice treated salt but no one around me sells it anymore


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Beet juice treated salt is awesome. It’s not easy to make and it’s hard on the skid mixing it up but it works so much better.


----------



## chachi1984

John_DeereGreen said:


> Beet juice treated salt is awesome. It's not easy to make and it's hard on the skid mixing it up but it works so much better.


Ya you can get it from Milton , but only the liquid and 20kg bags 10 bucks a bag 
I think you can order tri axles.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

chachi1984 said:


> Ya you can get it from Milton , but only the liquid and 20kg bags 10 bucks a bag
> I think you can order tri axles.


I bet the freight to me would be a killer. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Matt_KMS

My supplier sells totes of the beet juice liquid but by the time you mix it yourself, its easier to buy off of them pre-treated. 

I found we didnt really have any issues woth the salt freezing together either which was a nice plus.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I used thawrox exclusively for about 3 seasons, for the small amount I do I would consider doing it again. The reduced amount spread and lasting power was great.
Had the sun peak through today, probably the best visibility we've had in the last 2 months...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> Beet juice treated salt is awesome. It's not easy to make and it's hard on the skid mixing it up but it works so much better.


Mixing is a piece of cake with a 544 and 2.5 yard bucket. 1/2 hour tops.



Matt_KMS said:


> My supplier sells totes of the beet juice liquid but by the time you mix it yourself, its easier to buy off of them pre-treated.
> 
> I found we didnt really have any issues woth the salt freezing together either which was a nice plus.


Word on the playground is pretreating at the spinner will keep it from freezing...in the hopper no less.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Mixing is a piece of cake with a 544 and 2.5 yard bucket. 1/2 hour tops.
> 
> Word on the playground is pretreating at the spinner will keep it from freezing...


How thick are you spreading it out on the ground to spray it down when you mix with the loader? I've thought about it but haven't actually done it yet with a loader.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> How thick are you spreading it out on the ground to spray it down when you mix with the loader? I've thought about it but haven't actually done it yet with a loader.


We don't...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> We don't...


Just spraying a full semi load down and mixing it up?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> Just spraying a full semi load down and mixing it up?


Knock the top off but don't spread it oot like we did with our JCB or skidsteer.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Knock the top off but don't spread it oot like we did with our JCB or skidsteer.


I'll try that on Monday. How many ton is in your semi loads?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

37-58


----------



## Matt_KMS

Complete with euro dance tunes and all.


----------



## ff1221

HEY! CANADIAN WEATHER THREAD!


----------



## ff1221

Lol


----------



## ff1221

Emojis aren't working from my phone, that was supposed to be funny


----------



## Pa Plowman

Matt_KMS said:


> Here is the dark salt I was mentioning before. Not as much in this load conpared to other but some of it is almost black!
> 
> View attachment 190402


That looks like the material from American Rock Salt of Mt Morris, NY


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ff1221 said:


> HEY! CANADIAN WEATHER THREAD!


Sorry...eh.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Back at it, thought we were on a break with last night's forecast, but another dusting.


----------



## ff1221

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sorry...eh.


Nope, emojis still don't work. That was a lot funnier with a smiley face!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Packin and stacking


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I've never been to the moon but it prob looks like this. 
And if it doesn't I'll let you know what it does look like because our hill will be there soon.

4 acres of snow dump waste land


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I've never been to the moon but it prob looks like this.
> And if it doesn't I'll let you know what it does look like because our hill will be there soon.
> 
> 4 acres of snow dump waste land
> 
> View attachment 190435


Maybe you can grade my house in the spring.


----------



## schrader

Dean I think you need a bigger dozer


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Maybe you can grade my house in the spring.


Calling in friends is never a good sign of your house budget...


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> Back at it, thought we were on a break with last night's forecast, but another dusting.


Our forecast dusting turned into 10 - 12 cm . Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I do need a bigger dozer but sometimes you just take what you can get. I need a ski slope groomer machine.


----------



## Jacobmb

What did your biggest site look like after the last storm?


----------



## schrader

Same here, its still snowing now.


----------



## DeVries

Looked like all the others, clean and safe.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Jacobmb said:


> What did your biggest site look like after the last storm?
> 
> View attachment 190441
> 
> 
> View attachment 190442


I'd need a bigger camera 
I'll I could get was Markus wallet in the pic


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I'd need a bigger camera
> I'll I could get was Markus wallet in the pic
> 
> View attachment 190444


I saw your wife driving through town with yours...


----------



## greywynd

Dean, stacking with a blower works well too. 

Careful with dozers, sometimes the rollers freeze up and then get a flat on them from not spinning. Just keep an eye out. 

I always liked stacking with an excavator. Get a bench setup to sit on, 15-20’ high, then stack another 15-20 high around that.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd said:


> Dean, stacking with a blower works well too.
> 
> Careful with dozers, sometimes the rollers freeze up and then get a flat on them from not spinning. Just keep an eye out.
> 
> I always liked stacking with an excavator. Get a bench setup to sit on, 15-20' high, then stack another 15-20 high around that.


Ok so I'll do the dozer then I'll get an excavator defeat the final boss and save the princess.

Need another blower To have one in Kingston. Need my own super dump trailers too. And five more guys but with out the burgers and fries


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Ok so I'll do the dozer then I'll get an excavator defeat the final boss and save the princess.
> 
> Need another blower To have one in Kingston. Need my own super dump trailers too. And five more guys but with out the burgers and fries


Nachos!


----------



## DeVries

Looks like we get to dance tomorrow night again. If I recall correctly it was supposed to be a quiet weekend, at least today was gorgeous.

At least its a long weekend and most of our sites will be closed.


----------



## Matt_KMS

What started as a no snow 4 day window fpr us turned into 70% chance of 5cm tomorrow night. Like you said @DeVries, at least its a holiday so the businesses wont be critical.

Is it Spring yet?


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's ok to say if you spell it with a K...


----------



## By-The-Lake

Dark grains are one thing but went out to salt this morning and the salt totally changed color. Wonder where this batch is from?


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like more snow heading our way .......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Someone near me has salt like that also and they said it was from Chili


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Someone near me has salt like that also and they said it was from Chili


Looks like chili...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like chili...


The spicy salt


----------



## Mr.Markus

This isn't for me, too cold. I just thought it was interesting. The ATV is electric, all the controls for the berco are electric and the bercos engine is actually set up to help charge the ATV.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> This isn't for me, too cold. I just thought it was interesting. The ATV is electric, all the controls for the berco are electric and the bercos engine is actually set up to help charge the ATV.
> View attachment 190483


So emissions free ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Sorry now I see the blower runs on gas


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The avant- loader has an electric emissions free machine. It’s pretty cool


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> The avant- loader has an electric emissions free machine. It's pretty cool


The whine almost sounds like it was added, so quiet .doesn't sound like work at all...lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

The impeller and fan are hydraulic?


----------



## Jacobmb

By-The-Lake said:


> Dark grains are one thing but went out to salt this morning and the salt totally changed color. Wonder where this batch is from?
> View attachment 190477


I've been picking this kind of salt up at Beaver Valley Stone, Draglam all winter. I thought it was mixed with sand at first. Strange, EH?


----------



## SilverPine

I find it hardens faster and is less efficient. Prefer the clear stuff.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I had a place ask for a quote to take over a site but then told me their contractor was using that treated salt. 
When really it was just that darker salt.


----------



## schrader

All of our salt coming from lafarge this year is brown, seems to work the same as the normal salt. Not sure where it is coming from?


----------



## SHAWZER

Not calling for many cm but they have been wrong a few times ........


----------



## Matt_KMS

They are calling for 1-3cm this afternoon and another 1-3 cm tonight. Looking at the radar shows we have one small cloud rolling over the city with nothing else in sight. I dont get it.....


----------



## SHAWZER

Where are you again ?


----------



## Matt_KMS

London and St.Thomas


----------



## chachi1984

legends 211 plus tax tonn 
Crazy


----------



## Matt_KMS

Wow. Thats insane. What was there price at the beginning of the season?


----------



## chachi1984

Matt_KMS said:


> Wow. Thats insane. What was there price at the beginning of the season?


190. We don't go there just called for a sand mix they don't sell. Draglam is 150/tonn salt


----------



## Plower of CET

New to plowsite. Nephew of the best plow man in Queensville "cet property maintenance "


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Plower of CET said:


> New to plowsite. Nephew of the best plow man in Queensville "cet property maintenance "
> 
> View attachment 190504


Where was that pic taken?


----------



## Plower of CET

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where was that pic taken?


Water pumping station on York Durham line


----------



## SilverPine

Plower of CET said:


> Water pumping station on York Durham line


Is that this year?


----------



## cet

SilverPine said:


> Is that this year?


Yes that was this year. The contractor didn't show up and wouldn't answer emails or his phone so we went to plow his sites.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Old man Cet doesn’t plow all the time but when he does he goes deep.


----------



## schrader

That storm slid nicely south of us.


----------



## cet

schrader said:


> That storm slid nicely south of us.


Well if you're bored come on down...


----------



## SHAWZER

How much new snow in Newmarket ?


----------



## SilverPine

Around 5cm of fluff as of 6am.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I do need a bigger dozer but sometimes you just take what you can get. I need a ski slope groomer machine.


https://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=101&acctid=8958


----------



## SHAWZER

SilverPine said:


> Around 5cm of fluff as of 6am.


I call that easy money in the bank ......


----------



## DeVries

Amazing how much salt the U.V saves you already. Stuff burnes right off.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Amazing how much salt the U.V saves you already. Stuff burnes right off.


My first few sites at 3am did great with a salt. The rest were a little more than I cared to risk. Full push + all resi's and weekend houses on a Monday.
Probably shouldn't have stayed up till 11:30 for that Shameless marathon...


----------



## cet

Full push for us. I'd rather pay the guys than pay the outrageous salt prices. It was full sun and daytime plowing, doesn't get any better.


----------



## chachi1984

Melted all our sites off with no salt


----------



## Mr.Markus

Looks like you might need the salt Wednesday into Thursday, for another f rain event. Might be a record year for that stuff around here this year, it is driving me insane...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Looks like you might need the salt Wednesday into Thursday, for another f rain event. Might be a record year for that stuff around here this year, it is driving me insane...


Nothing worse than freezing rain. Hopefully all snow or at least snow first.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Even the melt off's have been bad around here. Ground temps never get up high enough in the day and the pile bleeds are extensive.
A usual year for me is 100 tonne of salt and 30 tonne sand. So far 160 and 90. Rural driveways are money makers for sure this year, just a little hard on the legistics as some of mine are so long its 3-4 per load and a nightmare of a hilly horsefarm that takes a full load on it's own. Don't know what it is about horse people that they need to get the horses outside during a freezing rain event..


----------



## schrader

This is my first year doing rural gravel driveways. Not a single one of them are flat or straight, I have had more than a few close calls even backing down the hill while sanding still sliding sideways, makes for a fun night.
I agree with it being one of the worst years for freezing rain and we still have March to go yet.


----------



## DeVries

Back in the day before I plowed snow I trucked hay in the winter to West Palm Beach. Horse people buy hay only from Ontario, New York, or Colorado down there. 
Horse owners are just different people, nice people just different


----------



## SHAWZER

Quiet calm cold morning .........


----------



## FredG

schrader said:


> This is my first year doing rural gravel driveways. Not a single one of them are flat or straight, I have had more than a few close calls even backing down the hill while sanding still sliding sideways, makes for a fun night.
> I agree with it being one of the worst years for freezing rain and we still have March to go yet.


 Little hairy when sliding backwards, best thing to do is stay with the machine. Lots of guys panic and jump out good way to meet your maker.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Lots of guys pounding salt to stuff they skipped yesterday.


----------



## SHAWZER

There is a few guys up here I wish would go pound salt .......


----------



## FredG

Mr.Markus said:


> Lots of guys pounding salt to stuff they skipped yesterday.


 Not that I would never skip a salting when questionable, but in hindsight I was wrong a lot of less headache and you get a better scrape if temps don't melt ice away.

Never fails Fred got to learn something the hard way. No wonder my old mans favorite words were your a hard headed son of a gun.


----------



## ff1221

More mild rain switching to freezing for the weekend, wonder if my driveway will ever be gravel again instead of ice


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> More mild rain switching to freezing for the weekend, wonder if my driveway will ever be gravel again instead of ice


I have an 8ft hla pusher that I use very little on the loader. Last week I was going out to blow back banks and I usually take it with me. It is so incased in ice the backhoe wouldn't lift it out and a quick jerk with a 3/8 chain stops the machine dead. I should know better...
Think I actually made time with just the bucket though.


----------



## SHAWZER

You should be able to move it by May 24 .


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> I have an 8ft hla pusher that I use very little on the loader. Last week I was going out to blow back banks and I usually take it with me. It is so incased in ice the backhoe wouldn't lift it out and a quick jerk with a 3/8 chain stops the machine dead. I should know better...
> Think I actually made time with just the bucket though.


Luckily enough we dodged most the freezing rain you've had, likely get all of it come Wednesday.


----------



## DeVries

With all the f rain events we've had I'm curious to know what the salt reserves are like.


----------



## Matt_KMS

I was picking up some parts for one of my trucks today and came across this bad mofo while I was exploring the lot. I think the engine said "Wyoming"? The engine to blower size ratio was pretty close to 1:1.


----------



## SHAWZER

Where is this blower ? Hard to tell by pic but is it gas or diesel ?


----------



## Matt_KMS

Pretty sure I saw a spark plug and wire when I was examining it, so gas. 4 cylinders for sure. No other info. Is it similar to the one you are running?


----------



## SHAWZER

Yes it is , only the engine on mine sits 90 degrees to the augers . Looking for one with a diesel engine . Where is this one located ?


----------



## Matt_KMS

Just outside of Fergus, ON. Not too bad of a drive for you. 

I drove 2 hours up there for a pair of rims for my dually. Dealership wanted $350 each and since its for one of my salter trucks, I needed them asap.


----------



## SHAWZER

Can you tell me the name of the business ? Or pm me the name . Thanks


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Looks like a Wisconsin air-cooled V-4.

Probably a V(X)-4D or

http://www.wiengines.com/product_listing/legacy


----------



## Matt_KMS

@SHAWZER pm sent!


----------



## SHAWZER

Aerospace Eng said:


> Looks like a Wisconsin air-cooled V-4.


Now that I look at the pictures with my glasses on I agree on a Wisconsin engine .


----------



## Matt_KMS

Wyoming, Wisconsin......at least I was close! Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I’m looking for more skid steers prefer bobcat s250 or higher if anyone is trading in or selling. 


All I need it to do is load salt and sand. Doesn’t need to plow.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

SHAWZER said:


> Now that I look at the pictures with my glasses on I agree on a Wisconsin engine .


It's probably gas, but some old spark engines could run on kerosine.


----------



## SHAWZER

Still looking for a 7 - 8 foot blower with a 4 - 6 cylinder diesel engine without breaking the bank . A lot of older ones ran Detroits which I dont mind but people would go nuts if I wound that up early mornings .


----------



## DeVries




----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


>


Sounds more like a woodchipper...


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> Still looking for a 7 - 8 foot blower with a 4 - 6 cylinder diesel engine without breaking the bank . A lot of older ones ran Detroits which I dont mind but people would go nuts if I wound that up early mornings .


Old boy here in town that does excavation work had an old louisville with a detroit in it. He used to work till about 9 every night during the summer and you'd be able to hear that old truck rolling thru town from blocks away as he was heading home every night


----------



## SHAWZER

Years ago I used to enjoy SCREAMING around in my Ford dump truck with a 6V92 mated to a 10 speed ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Our L8000 has a Cummings, but the fan won't shut off. We've tried a couple cheap repairs and given up. It doesn't scream like a Detoilet, but it makes a ton of noise...tends to speed pedestrians up a bit.


----------



## dingybigfoot

I've had a few slip and fall complaints from PM's this year. More than in any year past.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

dingybigfoot said:


> I've had a few slip and fall complaints from PM's this year. More than in any year past.


We've had more reports of slip and falls this year than the past 30 combined. Probably ever since my dad started plowing in '62.

I realize we've had a lot of ice events, but seriously, it's been unreal.


----------



## SHAWZER

Around here they have up to 2 years to sue you .....


----------



## dingybigfoot

Yeah, its been unreal.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Around here they have up to 2 years to sue you .....


Same here...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I fell twice this year this is my second time complaining...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I fell twice this year this is my second time complaining...


Guess I'm smarter than you...I only fell once...so far.


----------



## SHAWZER

So do you sue yourself .......?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> So do you sue yourself .......?


Hire 2 attorneys? 1 to sue himself and 1 to defend himself?

Does he represent himself? Would the old addage be true...he'd have a fool for a client???


----------



## Mr.Markus

I’ve been told by my agent that they are non renewing me in April. Not because of my record (claims free) but because Economical is getting out of the snow insurance business...I’m hunting right now, maybe considering a career change and taking up snow vacations instead of work.
When Economical demutualize and release their IPO, I will not be investing inthem, telling all my friends about my experience. im quite surprised that being experts in liability mitigation that they would tell me this. I still have coverage with them until April, if I were unscrupulous it could cost them quite a bit of money . I’m sure there is someone out there to take my premium. I figure over the last 23 years with them they’ve collected $300k from lil me in premium.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I've been told by my agent that they are non renewing me in April. Not because of my record (claims free) but because Economical is getting out of the snow insurance business...I'm hunting right now, maybe considering a career change and taking up snow vacations instead of work.
> When Economical demutualize and release their IPO, I will not be investing inthem, telling all my friends about my experience. im quite surprised that being experts in liability mitigation that they would tell me this. I still have coverage with them until April, if I were unscrupulous it could cost them quite a bit of money . I'm sure there is someone out there to take my premium. I figure over the last 23 years with them they've collected $300k from lil me in premium.


Maybe if you were ISO certified...


----------



## schrader

Mr Markus your the third person I have heard had the same thing happen to them. Hope you have good luck finding something, insurance can be a real pita, glad I got out of the biz this year or I would be in the same boat because Economical was my insurance as well
.


----------



## SHAWZER

Mine dropped me last spring after 20 plus years with them because they are not insuring snow anymore . Have the tv on now , every 3rd commercial is about slip and falls to sue .


----------



## Mr.Markus

It’s funny, I’ve worked for a lot of public companies, municipalities, utilities, federal agencies, you name it. Some of my best customers are CEOs. Even when I was younger before the inter web I worked for big CEOs who just told me they were pilots.lol
I didn’t find out about who one was until I went to his funeral, and I still maintained the property for his wife for another 7 years till she sold it. It is nice to be part of the circle of people they trust, because from what I can see it truly is lonely at the top.
I left my phone at the diner one night and I freaked out not because of my internet history but because of the numbers I had in my contact list. The waitress knew me so she hid it and it was then that I was prompted do a lockout which I never considered before.
If you are watching cp24 I used to do property Maintenance for one of those slip and fall lawyers as well. Never paid on time...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I would give Marsh a try,

Jon


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I freaked out not because of my internet history but because of the numbers I had in my contact list.


SKW...


----------



## DeVries

Federated is another good one. Ask for Phil


----------



## Mr.Markus

Thanks guys I hadn’t heard of those I’ll look into them.


----------



## SHAWZER

Wawanesa Ins. is who I am with now .


----------



## Mr.Markus

I’m not complaining but where did all that f rain and flurries go?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Looking at radar, I am not seeing it


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We won't be sending any leftovers...


----------



## Aerospace Eng

SHAWZER said:


> Still looking for a 7 - 8 foot blower with a 4 - 6 cylinder diesel engine without breaking the bank . A lot of older ones ran Detroits which I dont mind but people would go nuts if I wound that up early mornings .


https://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=2&acctid=7553


----------



## SHAWZER

Thanks for the link and heads up , not too far from me ...Thumbs Up


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like it would chew into tall banks , not sure about driveways and lots . 1 large blade fan looks like a real weapon ......


----------



## Aerospace Eng

I


SHAWZER said:


> Looks like it would chew into tall banks , not sure about driveways and lots . 1 large blade fan looks like a real weapon ......


I think it would do fine. With that tall chute, it looks like it was used to load trucks, probably from windrows.

Fair mfg and others have blowers like that, sometimes with a dual setup, like Fair mfg or some airport blowers.


----------



## chachi1984

Just rain here in Burlington/Oakville 
No freezing rain


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Snow at 5pm to 7pm then freezing drizzle on and off. Everything is slushy. 

Today was a good invoicing day.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Just rain here.


----------



## schrader

Ice pellets and freezing rain starting her.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Skating rinks at 10pm everywhere, salt was useless.... Salting 24 places like crazy.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I hate freezing rain...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Will it melt by morning is the question...


----------



## S-205

Any updates as to southern Ontario? It’s 3 degrees here and still raining.Thin later of ice underneath and supposed to hit 0 degrees by 7am. Lots of standing water around though so not too keen to salt


----------



## SHAWZER

Are you guys on ice skates down there ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Are you guys on ice skates down there ?


----------



## SHAWZER

TSC has a gallon of Fluid Film for 65 bucks starting tomorrow .


----------



## ff1221

We got 15mins of freezing rain last night, put about a mm layer down. Stayed 2 degrees above 0 all night but the ground temps held the ice so a slippery morning.

Anybody looking to get in the bin business or need a good contractor trailer, I'm selling my roll off trailer
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cargo-utili...er/1416402018?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## cet

S-205 said:


> Any updates as to southern Ontario? It's 3 degrees here and still raining.Thin later of ice underneath and supposed to hit 0 degrees by 7am. Lots of standing water around though so not too keen to salt


Never seems to melt if it's dark out.
We always salt not worth the risk.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's just playing between 0 and -1. One good salt app was enough, out doing driveways now. It's a tacky ice, not as slippery as others we've had this year. There was a small squall about 4 am that may have helped it.


----------



## DeVries

What a differance 24hrs makes, feels and looks like spring now.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Spring needs to hurry up. Lol.


----------



## SHAWZER

Little early yet , at least wait until the end of March .....


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Little early yet , at least wait until the end of March .....


Never too early, my golf clubs are pretty dusty.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

We salted our normal amount and then about an hour after the salt was down everything started to go white and we had to salt more 

I haven’t had this happen in a long time and I think it was because it was still raining 

Or does it have to do with dew point


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

If I had a million dollars


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> If I had a million dollars
> 
> View attachment 190708
> 
> 
> View attachment 190709
> 
> 
> View attachment 190710
> 
> 
> View attachment 190711
> 
> 
> View attachment 190712
> 
> 
> View attachment 190713


You sir, are a Panderer!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Did the front of the F series change at all?

They all look great.... Except the silverado....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Did the front of the F series change at all?
> 
> They all look great.... Except the silverado....


Who let the Riff Raff back in?


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Because I have a million dollars


Fixed it for you...


----------



## S-205

I agree the front clip of the new GMs is tough to like.


----------



## cet

Another special weather statement...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> You sir, are a Panderer!!!


I'd have to get a car for Sunday drives


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Another special weather statement...


You better get a that chainsaw today for the wind damage...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> You better get a that chainsaw today for the wind damage...


I put this house a long way from the trees, I might lose power at the shop though. 
3 years ago I lost power at the shop and old house which my parents were living in. They went to live with my sister but moved back the next day. 5 days without power and me filling the generator 3 times a day.
One morning it was below 50f and mom said it's not that bad.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I lost power in the shop during an ice storm and my salter went down. I had to take it apart hanging from the loader with the tractor lights on and then find a first aid kit cause I cut my hand quite badly on a sharpened piece of stainless under the belt. Razor cuts and salt are better than coffee. I am thinking of putting in a generator, I can survive without one but when I get home from work I doubt whether my wife could if I don't get a shower.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I never left! Just had blackberry issues!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Is that like blueb&++$..?


----------



## dingybigfoot

Putting my blue box out..and slipped on some run off from the snow pile by my driveway. Quiet the tumble with the blue box in my hands. Broke my fall with the blue box.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Can and bottles everywhere waking up the neighbourhood. did your Ring camera catch it...lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Is that like blueb&++$..?


This is a candidate for 2019 post of the year


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Is that like blueb&++$..?


This is a candidate for 2019 post of the year


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like we should sharpen our chainsaws , chin straps on hats and fuel up the generators ........


----------



## dingybigfoot

Mr.Markus said:


> Can and bottles everywhere waking up the neighbourhood. did your Ring camera catch it...lol


Lol...cans and bottles everywhere.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Gravel is a skating rink...again.


----------



## Mr.Markus

dingybigfoot said:


> Lol...cans and bottles everywhere.


I can hear it as much as picture it!


----------



## schrader

I think I have a new found hate for gravel. Three hours of sanding, ten minutes of rain to wash it all off and start over again. Tonight and tomorrow look interesting I hope the squalls stay north of us, 100k winds could make for some good drifts.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Downpour just passed through here. Large heavy rain drops. Sounded like a July thunderstorm.


----------



## SHAWZER

Unless the future radar is wrong again , tonight looks clear .......


----------



## schrader

I think any snow we will get will be from squalls, +7 here right now even a bit of sun.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The radar was moving pretty quick this morning and the winds aren't even here yet so you m not ruling anything out.


----------



## SHAWZER

I hope we do get 10 cm , nice to add to February bills .


----------



## cet

Our snow squall watch just ended


----------



## schrader

Ours did a while ago so they could upgrade it to a blizzard warning, not something we see to often around here.


----------



## SHAWZER

Closing roads all around us now ......maybe people will stay at home .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Closing roads all around us now ......maybe people will stay at home .


Keep telling yourself that...


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> Closing roads all around us now ......maybe people will stay at home .


What the hell are they closing the roads for up there, 21 is still open!


----------



## Mr.Markus

They have us down at less than 1 - 3cm for the night. The wind makes visibily nothing so I'm in for the night. Cranking up the propane stoves, the windows are all dusted with snow, can't say I have ever seen that.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> They have us down at less than 1 - 3cm for the night. The wind makes visibily nothing so I'm in for the night. Cranking up the propane stoves, the windows are all dusted with snow, can't say I have ever seen that.


Move to Bruce County and you get to see that several times a season, that's when the wind can't decide which direction it wants to attack you from and gives you drifts in new places you never thought of!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> They have us down at less than 1 - 3cm for the night. The wind makes visibily nothing so I'm in for the night. Cranking up the propane stoves, the windows are all dusted with snow, can't say I have ever seen that.


Seen what???


----------



## coyote_nb

New Brunswick looks a bit of snow to n8.


----------



## HadiCoop

The curtains are swaying a just a little inside the house from the drafts. 

My old man just called in a road closure from elora to teviotdale. One of the other county guys he works with is stuck in alma and can’t get back into town. We’re also in for the night. County road 19 around Bellwood is brutal! 

Wawa, Elliot lake, timmins, cochrane etc is getting close to 2” an hour combined with these winds.


----------



## ff1221

Good Lord everyone is getting Bruce County weather except Bruce County! Clear as a bell here.


----------



## coyote_nb

so
30cm cleaned up .. drifts up to 60+
lets see the morning...


----------



## SHAWZER

Yes it is impossible to watch the blizzard storm watch when you can not see out of the house windows .


----------



## schrader

It’s so bad here I can’t see anything complete white outs, now I understand the blizzard warning


----------



## HadiCoop

I can’t believe it’s been going straight through the night. Hasn’t stopped a bit here. Windows are basically covered now. Should be interesting to see in the daylight.


----------



## ff1221

Not a flake here.


----------



## DeVries

Looks like the storm surge is pushing up ice onto the shore along Erie.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...e-amid-vicious-ontario-wind-storm-ice-tsunami


----------



## Mr.Markus

I been out since 1am, my wife sends me this...








It's not so bad....lol


----------



## coyote_nb

So 60cm at Carlingford NB
1. cleanup by 10pm
2. this morning
lots of drifts with up to 1m 
now i have to jump on the semi.... SC need paper


----------



## DeVries

My SIL in Orangeville has sent some pics. Looks like a busy day for you guys tomorrow Markus


----------



## Mr.Markus

Tommorro??? Lol


----------



## ff1221

This is truly an anomaly, here's our weather


----------



## DeVries

Its so windy its blowing right past Kincardine


----------



## ff1221

DeVries said:


> Its so windy its blowing right past Kincardine


It appears that way!


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's like the The Day After Tomorrow I feel like Dennis Quaid trying to get to the NY library..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Spot salting
Had window down
Hit in the face with a flying wet plastic bag
I’m awake now


----------



## dingybigfoot

70 car pile up on the 400 near Barrie.


----------



## GMC Driver

Just got power back after 24 hours. Wind was pretty fierce. Port Colborne recorded a 74 MPH gust.

Really glad the fella was here Friday spraying foam in the gutted part of the house. Winter renovations are always fun. Woke up to 12 degrees inside temp @ 3:30. Got it up to 19 by the time the kids had to get up.


----------



## SHAWZER

Had to drive around Road Closed Barriers to get home ......met a cop car but he paid no attention to my truck and blade .


----------



## SHAWZER

GMC Driver said:


> Just got power back after 24 hours. Wind was pretty fierce. Port Colborne recorded a 74 MPH gust.
> 
> Really glad the fella was here Friday spraying foam in the gutted part of the house. Winter renovations are always fun. Woke up to 12 degrees inside temp @ 3:30. Got it up to 19 by the time the kids had to get up.


Feed the wood stove ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Just got power back after 24 hours. Wind was pretty fierce. Port Colborne recorded a 74 MPH gust.
> 
> Really glad the fella was here Friday spraying foam in the gutted part of the house. Winter renovations are always fun. Woke up to 12 degrees inside temp @ 3:30. Got it up to 19 by the time the kids had to get up.


74 MPH wind gusts and 12° Celsius...make up your mind already.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We are Canadian, we speak all languages! 

Jon


----------



## SHAWZER

ff1221 said:


> This is truly an anomaly, here's our weather
> View attachment 190864


Are you getting any squall action yet ?


----------



## GMC Driver

SHAWZER said:


> Feed the wood stove ?


Got the genny going. NG furnace here, one of the few. MIL lives 2 doors down on wood/oil combo. She didn't get a fire going until BIL wired in the fan this morning.



Mark Oomkes said:


> 74 MPH wind gusts and 12° Celsius...make up your mind already.


News & weather comes from multiple sources. Funny thing is some things are just better left the old way: feet, miles, mph. Around here most still speak of teens to 30s all winter, most watch weather out of WNY. Only those younger than 45 don't understand 32 = freezing.


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> Are you getting any squall action yet ?


We get the odd one but visibility hasn't dropped much under a mile today


----------



## Matt_KMS

We are forecasted for 10cm on Wednesday followed by 5cm on Sat and 5cm on Sun. This is a lot of back to back snow for us this Season and I havent heard a peep from TWN regarding the next snowmeggedon. Looks like they are switching their focus to the Spring forecast.


----------



## HadiCoop

They can’t forecast worth a crap anymore. They were calling for 2-4cm here and we got around 4-5” in most places and most drifts were around 2-3’! I haven’t seen a storm like that in a long time...


----------



## Matt_KMS

They have actually been pretty good for use this season but we have had a few frantic mornings when they called for <1cm and we woke up to 4+. I am not a fan of those mornings, lol.


----------



## HadiCoop

I hear ya, had a few of those mornings myself. Thanks to TWN..


----------



## SHAWZER

I only use weather sites as a guideline , get up early every morning and look out the window and head into town around the same time . Could not see out my house windows this morning so I assumed it was nasty out ............


----------



## Mr.Markus

I couldn't see out my truck windows most of the day, I knew it was bad out.
Heading for a nap . The wife was home for a snow day today her first one ever.
Came home to the smell of stewed beef goulash. Its like a second honeymoon...


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> I couldn't see out my truck windows most of the day, I knew it was bad out.
> Heading for a nap . The wife was home for a snow day today her first one ever.
> Came home to the smell of stewed beef goulash. Its like a second honeymoon...


Bow chicka wow wow


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> Bow chicka wow wow


No chicken.....beef!


----------



## ff1221

Well that's completely different!


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> I couldn't see out my truck windows most of the day, I knew it was bad out.
> Heading for a nap . The wife was home for a snow day today her first one ever.
> Came home to the smell of stewed beef goulash. Its like a second honeymoon...


Short nap ........or was she feeding you stew ?


----------



## Jacobmb




----------



## SHAWZER

Going to make time for a sit down breakfast this morning , glad she opens at 5:30 am .


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice easy cleanup plow from yesterdays snow shut down . Heard a posse is forming to locate a certain Groundhog ......


----------



## dingybigfoot

10 to 15 on cp24 for tomorrow. Now my phone is chirping.


----------



## SHAWZER

Daytime snow is always entertaining .....


----------



## ff1221

Just got an inch in town and 2 inches at our place over lunch, i hate rogue squalls


----------



## SHAWZER

You saying this one did not miss you ?


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> You saying this one did not miss you ?


That is correct, however the sun is out now and its burning off.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I really think they should change it from “ Special Weather statement” to just plain “Weather Statement” at this point...


----------



## schrader

Ya its not so special when we have one every three days


----------



## SHAWZER

Did you not here ... Spring is magically going to appear in 3 weeks .


----------



## ff1221

I wrote it on the calendar


----------



## Mr.Markus

I might just nap today, put down a good layer of salt to keep it from bonding, but looks like it's going to be an all day event..


----------



## SHAWZER

You will be a lot safer on the couch than on the roads with all the nutbars out there .


----------



## Mr.Markus

I had one site during blowmagedon that blew clear or so I thought. No snow in the parking lot but the front door and walk gave me a workout.


----------



## Jacobmb

Lol blowmagedon. Title of a...


----------



## dingybigfoot

Coming down steady.


----------



## Jacobmb

Lol coming down steady. Title of a...


----------



## Jacobmb

Already had a client call me to inform me 3inches are on his driveway lol smh


----------



## SHAWZER

News at noon said already had 10 cm at Pearson Airport . Must be like a zoo down there .....


----------



## dingybigfoot

It's a zoo. Lol.


----------



## ff1221

We have our predictrd 10cm and its still coming, looks lkke it could be done soon


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice fluffy snow at this temp ......easy plowing .


----------



## schrader

EC predicted 2-4cm we got 10cm, that's pretty close.


----------



## Mr.Markus

They predicted 5-7cm for us we got 20cm...
Nice and fluffy and looks like another day of billing blowbacks for February tomorrow..


----------



## Pa Plowman

Been following this Thread over the Winter

I take it that Snow Removal is a Full Time deal for most of U, we've had another lean year down here in Pa with 6 Events


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We got 30cm's in some parts of Scarborough, 20cm was average though. Fun times


----------



## SilverPine

The drifts weren't too kind either.


----------



## cet

It was nice and light


----------



## DeVries

Not as much as forcasted, maybe 10cms. Flurries just dont want to seem to quit.

Pa Plowman, whats a fulltime job is trying to figure out the weather forcasters and their daily special weather statements. Starting to get a little out of hand this winter. Not sure why.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

15cm
Sidewalks have big berms 
Winging them back with toolcat works well. 

Sun tomorrow : )


----------



## SHAWZER

Easy , light 8 - 10 cm plow for us here , cold and crisp .


----------



## ff1221

Pa Plowman said:


> Been following this Thread over the Winter
> 
> I take it that Snow Removal is a Full Time deal for most of U, we've had another lean year down here in Pa with 6 Events


We are somewhere between 15-20 times out this season so it's one of the worst and best full time jobs I've ever had

Just over 10cm of floof here, cleaned up all the driveways and majority of the businesses, just heading out for the final spit and polish!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm gonna miss this...


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> I'm gonna miss this...


You retiring from Plowsite?


----------



## SHAWZER

Maybe he is hiring a plow jockey so he can run the show from his reclining chair .......


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just tired...running on empty.














i


----------



## SHAWZER

Have a couple sandwiches then a nap .


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Just tired...running on empty.
> View attachment 190993
> View attachment 190994
> i


You have more than a full schedule.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Have a couple sandwiches then a nap .


Slim pickings and I can't eat gas station sandwiches..








.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Maybe he is hiring a plow jockey so he can run the show from his reclining chair .......


Too much help, I don't need anymore...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Too much help, I don't need anymore...
> View attachment 190999


Is that a Kioti\Massey\Deere\Bobcat\Daedong\Hyundai\Kubota\Cat tractor?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is that a Kioti\Massey\Deere\Bobcat\Daedong\Hyundai\Kubota\Cat tractor?


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I left out Mahindra...dangit.


----------



## S-205

That storm sucked, bent my wing on a snow pile that was frozen. The blade was straight but somehow the pressure didn't relieve from the cylinder and it just bent the wing.

And my truck usually fits under this carport, a lot of ice build up on the driveway though, suddenly it doesn't fit anymore. Salted snagged it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I made it through without hurting anybody/anything. I got in at 9 last night and started at 1 this morning. I have that humming bird buzz in my ears. Had I known it was going to be sunny again tomorrow I would've done my blowbacks then. It'll be a fun day regardless invoicing for Feb..


----------



## SHAWZER

9 hours of sleep or 9 sandwiches ..... ?


----------



## cet

S-205 said:


> That storm sucked, bent my wing on a snow pile that was frozen. The blade was straight but somehow the pressure didn't relieve from the cylinder and it just bent the wing.
> 
> And my truck usually fits under this carport, a lot of ice build up on the driveway though, suddenly it doesn't fit anymore. Salted snagged it.
> 
> View attachment 191019
> 
> 
> View attachment 191020


That is a real weak spot on those wings, we always beefed ours up before we started plowing with them.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> 9 hours of sleep or 9 sandwiches ..... ?


3 hrs sleep, no sandwiches..


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Too much help, I don't need anymore...
> View attachment 190999


Better watching than daytime TV.


----------



## Mr.Markus

What you don't see...he pulled one spot over so I could clean "his spot" then he got out and supervised. When I was done he got back in and moved his car back. ...
Still looking forward to retirement???


----------



## GMC Driver

Got to love the supervisors!

Beginning to notice everyone is becoming a little snow weary. Employees for sure, but now clients too. We went through the day yesterday for high priority accounts, and then started cleanup around 9pm. Main guys worked 18 out of 24, but I never caught the break. Had a 2.5" x 12" pin snap in half on the JD loader right at the end of the daytime shift, guess last time out he smacked something pretty hard. Couldn't find all the pieces so we used some farmgenuity and made a pin up out of an old top link. It isn't pretty but it worked. But when I should have been napping we were working on that.

We had it all done for 5am, but persistent flurries put a 1cm dusting of fluff over the salt. Had a call at 6:30am requesting another plow (I love security guards - whole new rant) for the 1/2" that was there. I got pictures 20 mins later of black and wet laneways. Sun came out, and that fluff was gone faster than we could have plowed it.

My tolerance (for snow, people, A/R) is beginning to wear thin - hope March turns over a new leaf.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Winging them back with toolcat works well.
> : )


Reminds me of the you tube video with that new yorker "pushing back the bankins" lol


----------



## dingybigfoot

1 hour of sleep and 6 slices of Dominoes Pizza.
My tolerance is also wearing thin.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Got to love the supervisors!
> 
> Beginning to notice everyone is becoming a little snow weary. Employees for sure, but now clients too. We went through the day yesterday for high priority accounts, and then started cleanup around 9pm. Main guys worked 18 out of 24, but I never caught the break. Had a 2.5" x 12" pin snap in half on the JD loader right at the end of the daytime shift, guess last time out he smacked something pretty hard. Couldn't find all the pieces so we used some farmgenuity and made a pin up out of an old top link. It isn't pretty but it worked. But when I should have been napping we were working on that.
> 
> We had it all done for 5am, but persistent flurries put a 1cm dusting of fluff over the salt. Had a call at 6:30am requesting another plow (I love security guards - whole new rant) for the 1/2" that was there. I got pictures 20 mins later of black and wet laneways. Sun came out, and that fluff was gone faster than we could have plowed it.
> 
> My tolerance (for snow, people, A/R) is beginning to wear thin - hope March turns over a new leaf.


You sound angry...you need a sandwich or 12.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> You sound angry...you need a sandwich or 12.


Had a 5 hour nap this afternoon - now off to huisbezoek.

Maybe later...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Had a 5 hour nap this afternoon - now off to huisbezoek.
> 
> Maybe later...


I thought some served sandwiches at huisbezoek in Kannada...


----------



## S-205

Was thinking today how a trackless machine would do with an 8-9' blade on it in smaller parking lots. They move faster than a skid steer on the road, and they're 6-7000 lbs and articulated with diff lock so I don't see traction being an issue. 10 of my commercial jobs are close together, with a 4km circle. It would be cool with a wide out style blade. Not a Trackless but this is on kijiji right now. Any thoughts/experience?


----------



## SHAWZER

The trackless MT3 that I had with a 8foot blade worked very good . Another guy had a 8.2 v blade on his machine and he said it worked good .


----------



## DeVries

My parents serve at Huisbezook. Theyre always the last visit of the night


----------



## SHAWZER

That is a clean looking low hour machine . Worth looking in too .


----------



## SHAWZER

Does the old saying March , in like a lamb , out like a lion still apply ...... ?


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Does the old saying March , in like a lamb , out like a lion still apply ...... ?


I hope not


----------



## ff1221

I'm just going to believe that its coming in like a cold lion and it's gonna go out like a warm lamb.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought some served sandwiches at huisbezoek in Kannada...


Jut because we're CanRC doesn't mean all you hear is true...



DeVries said:


> My parents serve at Huisbezook. Theyre always the last visit of the night


I did get some 40 Creek Cream in a coffee once. Bachelor that didn't have milk or cream in the house - remember those days?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Jut because we're CanRC doesn't mean all you hear is true...


It was from my BIL on one of his internships.


----------



## cet

GMC Driver said:


> Jut because we're CanRC doesn't mean all you hear is true...
> 
> I did get some 40 Creek Cream in a coffee once. Bachelor that didn't have milk or cream in the house - remember those days?


Last week I was plowing one of the sites beside a residential house. We had strict instructions not to put any snow on his side of the property line which I've made sure hasn't happened. Just as I was finishing the neighbour comes over, I roll down my window for a chat and my first instinct is this guy is going to chew me out for something. He wanted to tell me we're doing a great job and he's very happy we've pushed all the snow away from his property line. He hands me a box with a bottle of 40 Creek and 2 tin mugs. It was a nice surprise to have someone go out of their way to tell you they're happy with the service you're providing, especially when your not even servicing their property.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Just heard on the radio 128 cms of snow in the GTA thus far this winter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

dingybigfoot said:


> Just heard on the radio 128 cms of snow in the GTA thus far this winter.


So JD has been too bizzie to have another kid in 9 months?


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Last week I was plowing one of the sites beside a residential house. We had strict instructions not to put any snow on his side of the property line which I've made sure hasn't happened. Just as I was finishing the neighbour comes over, I roll down my window for a chat and my first instinct is this guy is going to chew me out for something. He wanted to tell me we're doing a great job and he's very happy we've pushed all the snow away from his property line. He hands me a box with a bottle of 40 Creek and 2 tin mugs. It was a nice surprise to have someone go out of their way to tell you they're happy with the service you're providing, especially when your not even servicing their property.


Huh! I guess I should start rolling down the window and stopping when the neighbours are approaching me...


----------



## Mr.Markus

8 cm burning off quite nicely with a light salt.


----------



## cet

2cm forecast for us, 5 already and still snowing.


----------



## kennhynes

Mark Oomkes said:


> So JD has been too bizzie to have another kid in 9 months?


he has to work a lot to feed them all


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

They complain to management about the snow pile sticking out then park infront of it...

All I could hear in my head when I showed up was

"FINISH HIM!"


----------



## Matt_KMS

Do it......just make sure to take pics afterwards


----------



## Mr.Markus

Today I decided I'm going to be more like Cris and be nicer to people and not assume the worse.
Pulled a guy out of the ditch, " thanks man, put this in your pocket."...
Cris might be onto something!


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Today I decided I'm going to be more like Cris and be nicer to people and not assume the worse.
> Pulled a guy out of the ditch, " thanks man, put this in your pocket."...
> Cris might be onto something!
> View attachment 191180


I accept email transfers...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I made my first boo boo in a long time today. High end customer and I nicked the trim on the guesthouse. He was very forgiving, he's heading away this week and after I apologized he quipes " Try not to wreck the place while we're gone"
Great sense of humour.


----------



## SHAWZER

Down spout too ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

No that's just poor craftsmanship..


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Wood filler and paint, good as new Markus!


----------



## ff1221

I got you beat!


----------



## DeVries

Looks like the city of Burlington is at a point where they won't salt everything anymore.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...way-in-toronto-city-hauling-snow-into-storage


----------



## SHAWZER

ff1221 said:


> I got you beat!
> View attachment 191205


That pole looks real old , hope it did not do much damage .


----------



## ff1221

Local utility company was to have them removed a year or 2 ago but they are not particularly ambitious. Wrecked my bumper but the wife did a number on the tailgate last year so I'll just get it all fixed at the same time.
That pole will still be there in June!


----------



## SHAWZER

Stay away from the new pole , it looks a lot sturdier ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> Local utility company was to have them removed a year or 2 ago but they are not particularly ambitious. Wrecked my bumper but the wife did a number on the tailgate last year so I'll just get it all fixed at the same time.
> That pole will still be there in June!


My wife doesn't drive when it's snowing, I imagine I'm going to see a withdrawal at Costco in a few hours...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Looks like the city of Burlington is at a point where they won't salt everything anymore.
> 
> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...way-in-toronto-city-hauling-snow-into-storage


Nice graphic from TWN...Murican graphics seem to just stop at the border, never quite understood that.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nice graphic from TWN...Murican graphics seem to just stop at the border, never quite understood that.


We like to show where the crap comes from....apparently Michigan.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> We like to show where the crap comes from....apparently Michigan.


And our crap comes from Illernoiz and cheeseland.


----------



## SHAWZER

Light snow here most of the day , radar showed clear . Be a nice easy , fluffy , 5 - 10 cm cleanup in the morning . Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

You can barely tell its snowing here. Looks like frost in the air, i suspect the residual will hold it. If it doesn't snow it'll be the first Monday morning since about new years that I didn't need to push off.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

My unsalted driveway has a cm, but hoping residual holds.

Jon


----------



## SHAWZER

But MM , will you still drive around until the breakfast restaurant opens .....?


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> But MM , will you still drive around until the breakfast restaurant opens .....?


I plow it now...so yes.


----------



## SHAWZER

Do not like plowing on Mondays ...... the only day the good breakfast restaurant is closed .


----------



## chachi1984

DeVries said:


> Looks like the city of Burlington is at a point where they won't salt everything anymore.
> 
> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...way-in-toronto-city-hauling-snow-into-storage


my buddy work for the city of Hamilton says their pretty low


----------



## SHAWZER

Snowing while the sun is shining while I am having a sandwich ........ perfect .


----------



## ff1221

TWN predicted 1cm for us and we got it. Got an extra 10-15 on top of it. Pretty light stuff so it was an easy cleanup just unexpected, snowed for a good 15hrs.


----------



## SHAWZER

Was that yesterday or overnight ?


----------



## GMC Driver

Ended up with a band over us last night. Guys are out again now.

Liquid is the life saver on days like today. Cold, with real fluffy snow and the salt keeps working and working.


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN has us with flurries tapering to flurries ...... so I guess we might get flurries .


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> Was that yesterday or overnight ?


Started on Sunday afternoon and snowed right through till about 3am


----------



## DeVries

Its lake effecting here too, thanks for sending it my way Dave.


----------



## ff1221

Wind has picked up here so the lake effect machine is likely winding up, snow will be rammy jammied everywhere again!


----------



## SHAWZER

Send some snow this way before it gets all rammed jammed .....:laugh:


----------



## ff1221

I would but it appears its coming to us.


----------



## chachi1984

NEWS FLASH!
SIFTO HAS BEEN SELLING SALT TO NON-MTO AND NON-MUNICIPALITIES!

Brian just confirmed recently speaking with our Sifto Rep. directly that Sifto struck a "Parnership" at the beginning of the season with "The Salt Depot".

"The Salt Depot" therefore has been paying regular salt prices, has had no storage difficulties, no import, duty or high transportation charges...…
So why is their salt SO Expensive?

In my Opinion, The Salt Depot has made a Fantastic Partnership with Sifto that guarantees them HUGE profit margins while making the entire Province look for outside sources to purchase salt.
Salt can be purchased locally from the "The Salt Depot" over at Stone Landscapes.

Sifto has indicated that they WILL ONLY be supplying MTO, Municipalities and now "The Salt Depot" going forward into 2019-2020 season.


----------



## Triple L

This makes sense now... Stone was the only one who had nice white salt this winter... Very interesting indeed


----------



## chachi1984

Triple L said:


> This makes sense now... Stone was the only one who had nice white salt this winter... Very interesting indeed


So they made a side deal with the salt depot 
After saying they were only selling to mto and the bagged salt Market


----------



## schrader

Looks like Dean will be busy with the squalls, so far seems to be missing us which I'm OK with.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Dean loves the snow, he deserves it....


----------



## dingybigfoot

Squall was hovering east of Brighton for awhile. Looks like the wind is shifting.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

10cm
Open up passes at 3 pm 
Final scrape just finished 
Zzzz then salt at 4am

Nice fluffy snow


----------



## SHAWZER

8 - 10 cm fluffy snow here with temp still dropping ....perfect .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Sanded 
Sprinkled the salt 
Suns out melting it all off 

Switch to the blower. Blow piles 

Nap by 2 don’t mind if I do


----------



## SHAWZER

Take time out for a sandwich .......


----------



## Mr.Markus

Went to visit my mom this afternoon, drove by her house 3 times before I could find it in all the snow...


----------



## ff1221

Sounds like you don't visit your mom enough


----------



## Mr.Markus

I fired her as a client when she moved into the retirement community, for all I know it's done by @Pristine PM ltd


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

And it looks nicely plowed! So yes, probably!


----------



## Mr.Markus

She’s writing a letter as we speak about it not being black pavement, they’re seniors you know...


It was a great visit...


----------



## dingybigfoot

Lol...black pavement. Hahahaha. Dkm.
I thought that was solely a Toronto thing.


----------



## ff1221

dingybigfoot said:


> Lol...black pavement. Hahahaha. Dkm.
> I thought that was solely a Toronto thing.


He's in the burbs!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equip...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social

Blower with engine


----------



## schrader

Doesn’t get any closer than that


----------



## Triple L

I 


MIDTOWNPC said:


> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equip...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social
> 
> Blower with engine


I wonder what something like that would weigh?


----------



## ff1221

I'd suspect a ton and a half likely


----------



## SHAWZER

Too big for my small loader , to bad ....only 10 minutes from me . Was told it really throws snow but wear your ear muffs .


----------



## Mr.Markus

I grow tired of these early morning dustings. Just enough to be a pain.
At least the temps are cold enough to keep the salt dry and unfrozen.


----------



## ff1221

I'll take the dusting. Woke up to 5cm, drove to town to less than a cm. Still snowing at my place and we are up to almost 10cm. I'm headed to the farm show in London so glad the snow is in my driveway and not my lots


----------



## SHAWZER

5 cm at my place , less in town . Looks like some of the snow will be melting this weekend .


----------



## ff1221

The dusting should meltby days end once the sun comes out and this ploof in my driveway should only be an inch by the time I get home.


----------



## GMC Driver

Anyone else catch this?

http://www.cbc.ca/player/play/1450604099640/


----------



## SHAWZER

Seen one on a tv show about Edmonton airport , much larger . Interesting to see how this smaller machine works out .


----------



## DeVries

84 hours of freezing rain.........yikes, thought we had it bad.

I was there last weekend, the side streets have about 8 inches of hard pack on them with random holes where there are catch basins and sewer lids melting the snow. Made for a rough ride.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I feel like they should have showed more, not quite understanding how that will work without completely damaging asphalt and concrete.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I believe it just a spiked weighted roller on the front. It goes as fast as travel. It's breaks the ice for the clearing blade.


----------



## Mr.Markus

So now my head is filled with ideas for my gravel drives, might have to go visit Reist....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Anyone else catch this?
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/player/play/1450604099640/


Is that dude?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Wonder how much that thing costs...


----------



## SHAWZER

Maybe MM is pricing one right now ........


----------



## DeVries

And what kind of damage it will do.

I've seen a soil conditioner used before to break up ice, worked great. Was a gravel lot though.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> So now my head is filled with ideas for my gravel drives, might have to go visit Reist....


Last week you were retiring...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I was tired last week, then invoiced Feb.


----------



## ff1221

When I invoice February I'll find out I still have to work thru March.................2040!


----------



## SHAWZER

A few people who forgot to pay Januarys invoice pay both jan and feb invoice as soon as they receive both on march 1st . I guess I will call that a win .


----------



## GMC Driver

SHAWZER said:


> A few people who forgot to pay Januarys invoice pay both jan and feb invoice as soon as they receive both on march 1st . I guess I will call that a win .


Hmm - I have a few that seem to be forgetting to pay December's invoice as well. I hope that holds for those clients as well.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Hmm - I have a few that seem to be forgetting to pay December's invoice as well. I hope that holds for those clients as well.


Everyone knows bizness owners have all kinds of money and don't need to be paid on time...or sometimes at all.


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver said:


> Hmm - I have a few that seem to be forgetting to pay December's invoice as well. I hope that holds for those clients as well.


First sunny day and they forget how bad the past couple months were, "wow I didnt think winter was this bad this year"
They say as they pay 3 months in a row..


----------



## SHAWZER

Forgetful customers love to see snow storm pics when they get back from Florida ..........


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> First sunny day and they forget how bad the past couple months were, "wow I didnt think winter was this bad this year"
> They say as they pay 3 months in a row..


Hearing that never sits well - then they have very little concept of what they are paying for, and often that's the reason they seem to think that the balance is excessive. If you start off the season asking for premium service, you had better be prepared to pay for it. The other issue is they then pay 1 month at a time, for the next 6 months.

And then on the commercial side the comment is that "we pay on a 90 day schedule". Which is fine if you tell me that up front, but I think they need to learn how to count. Mar. 1 makes 90 days, Mar 8 would be 98. Letters of suspension of service are ready for Mar.10 (100 days). Then you wish for snow...


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> "wow I didnt think winter was this bad this year"


It's at that point they are reminded that the reason it didn't seem too bad is because we did our job.


----------



## SHAWZER

Maybe we should send pics with the invoices .


----------



## Jacobmb

Send pictures of long lineups at the salt yard, pics of outside temperatures on the thermometer, pics of faces of shovelers after 20+hrs of work, pics of broken A frames, pics of snow, before and after service pictures - it won't matter. Care they will not...

My contracts terms are 5 post dated cheques for service. That way I am only chasing salt invoices. Worst I have had is non payment for Nov Dec and Jan they finally paid after I gave them notice I won't be salting anymore. That was before the last ice storm...

Barf


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver said:


> Hearing that never sits well - then they have very little concept of what they are paying for, and often that's the reason they seem to think that the balance is excessive. If you start off the season asking for premium service, you had better be prepared to pay for it. The other issue is they then pay 1 month at a time, for the next 6 months.
> 
> And then on the commercial side the comment is that "we pay on a 90 day schedule". Which is fine if you tell me that up front, but I think they need to learn how to count. Mar. 1 makes 90 days, Mar 8 would be 98. Letters of suspension of service are ready for Mar.10 (100 days). Then you wish for snow...


I have a few customers that I've had for years that switch all the time from year to year between per service and equal payments. 
Every year they feel like they lost. Like it's a game. Even though I sell the equal payments in my literature as "avoiding surprise Jan/feb invoices" I always have to reexplain it. Pay now,pay later, pay in advance you get a discount. It's all the same. It's been my experience that those that consistently take the prepay option and equal paymentsare the ones who run a good business, they know about budgeting, and the ones who consistently take per service are just winging it. They like the odds in Vegas.


----------



## SHAWZER

I would rather get a few more snowfalls in March and then nothing at all in April .......... so I took the blade off my truck .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I’m terrible with invoicing. 
I need a well organized person to do my billing. I just want to keep the hustle going. 

I’d rather shovel walks then invoice 
It’s bad


----------



## Matt_KMS

Im with you @MIDTOWNPC . I dread doing invoicing every month but I like the cheques coming in thr mail. I usually dedicate a day to isolate myself in the office, crank up the music and bang through it all. One of my customers takes me almost 2 hours to do because of the way we layout our salt applications and invoices for them. Its painful but feels great after its done. Plus they are one of our best customers and they pay within 15 days.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I just don’t like the office, or the phone for that matter. I would think that a computer nerd like Dean would have a system down pat for his invoicing through his phone.
My old boss just had a spreadsheet with all the customers names in the trucks,on a calendar. A new one for each month. As you completed the work you ticked the date for that customer. Easy to read for the office person.
One sheet for the whole month with all the customers on it.
Along the top of the calendar we added the amount of snowfall to the date to keep track.


----------



## dingybigfoot

GMC Driver said:


> It's at that point they are reminded that the reason it didn't seem too bad is because we did our job.


This right here.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I'm terrible with invoicing.
> I need a well organized person to do my billing. I just want to keep the hustle going.
> 
> I'd rather shovel walks then invoice
> It's bad


Nothing better then getting into the office for a few days... It's like a holiday for me and my body, I love it, I can usually still walk at the end of my office days...


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> I just don't like the office, or the phone for that matter. I would think that a computer nerd like Dean would have a system down pat for his invoicing through his phone.
> My old boss just had a spreadsheet with all the customers names in the trucks,on a calendar. A new one for each month. As you completed the work you ticked the date for that customer. Easy to read for the office person.
> One sheet for the whole month with all the customers on it.
> Along the top of the calendar we added the amount of snowfall to the date to keep track.


My wife has sheets like that for us, her husband is lousy at ticking the boxes off, makes it tough for her to invoice.


----------



## SHAWZER

I will say it again ....... Really enjoy relaxing in reclining chair , having a sandwich while customers e-transfer me money . Will try to convert more of them to pay that way next year . Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I said pardon ?

Mrs champ is good in the sheets ?

I don’t always compete the lists but when I do you can make sure the box is filled.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hahaahahahahahahahha

Your brain can turn anything into anything


----------



## cet

With the clocks going forward tonight, does that mean 1 less hour of freezing rain...


----------



## ff1221

cet said:


> With the clocks going forward tonight, does that mean 1 less hour of freezing rain...


Thats what I was hoping but apparently it has no affect on the timing of storms nor their duration!


----------



## cet

Here comes the wind.


----------



## Mr.Markus

***


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Here comes the wind.


You are at the age where you can't trust it !!!

Salting is all done. Gravel is the worst ive seen it this year. the diner doesn't open till 9 and that's when the rain is supposed to stop so no breakfast for me...Sunday funday...


----------



## dingybigfoot

The rain is washing away the light salt we put down.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Was it slippery in TO, we're up to 3 degrees now so the paved lots are good with a little salt. It's drawing the frost out of the gravel though so that's another story altogether. Every backroad I drive by this morning had hazard signals flashing on cars in the ditch. 
I almost didn't make it down the hill to the highway from my place, truck was just doing what it wanted...


----------



## dingybigfoot

Anything north of Steeles was slippery.


----------



## SHAWZER

MM , Maybe install a 3 prong hook to the extension cord to slow you down .........


----------



## cet

We must have gotten off lighter. At 4:15 my wife's car was all water as if we didn't get the freezing rain. 
My gravel driveway is a skating rink.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Every text, email and call I've had today has said that ver Batum...like I'm sitting at home on the couch waiting for them to call...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> We must have gotten off lighter. At 4:15 my wife's car was all water as if we didn't get the freezing rain.
> My gravel driveway is a skating rink.


Shall I book you for paving it after we grade the yard and sod it?

Or you want to go concrete? 
I haven't tried stamps yet.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I recommend heated...


----------



## schrader

They are much more fun when they are steeper and have a nice curve with a ravine on one side and a pond on the other, or the home owner park there car right at the bottom of the hill. Looking forward to the +12 on Thursday!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

The paddock are the back of this horse farm is my most favorite...


----------



## Mr.Markus

$#&@... At least I didn't find the cord in the middle if the road today...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> $#&@... At least I didn't find the cord in the middle if the road today...
> View attachment 191592


First one this year or the first one you're admitting to this year?


----------



## SHAWZER

Where is the hook ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Where is the hook ?


LMAO


----------



## cet

First one since daylight savings time, he's getting less sleep.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Long day yesterday and this morning..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Long day yesterday and this morning..


Should have been shorter with DST starting...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Spend the money Markus

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/magnoplug/magnoplug-the-electrical-plug-evolved


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://kussmaul.com/ejection-units/wp-auto-ejects


----------



## dingybigfoot

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Spend the money Markus
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/magnoplug/magnoplug-the-electrical-plug-evolved


I didn't know these existed. I'm so getting some.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Mr.Markus said:


> $#&@... At least I didn't find the cord in the middle if the road today...
> View attachment 191592


I used to chuckle when I'd see you do this Markus. I seem to do it once a year. Not so funny anymore. Lol.


----------



## SilverPine

Put the cord over your mirror, hard to miss it there.


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha , then you might have a broken mirror too .....


----------



## Mr.Markus

I put it over my plow, I actually step over it twice. Once starting the truck and once carrying my cooler and coffee.(4 times?) It hangs in the he air, one day I'll face plant over it.
I will just never learn a new way. It is only once or twice a year and yes the mirror or door handle will hurt more.


----------



## SHAWZER

Try a cord that connects inline and not on a 90 degree ?


----------



## BossPlow2010

our FD uses the Kusmal that mark posted, but ours charge the batteries not power the block heater


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> our FD uses the Kusmal that mark posted, but ours charge the batteries not power the block heater


Probably because it would be kind of silly to use a block heater in a heated station.


----------



## ff1221

Mark Oomkes said:


> Probably because it would be kind of silly to use a block heater in a heated station.


Ha our block heaters are plugged in 24/7/365.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ff1221 said:


> Ha our block heaters are plugged in 24/7/365.


Ours kept the batteries charged and on board compressor maintained air pressure.


----------



## ff1221

Ours don't keep the batteries charged, it's awesome rolling in for a fire and the truck won't start cause the batteries are dead. Engine block is warm though!


----------



## ff1221

Hey anybody looking for a crew truck/people mover? I've got a 2000 GMC Sierra extended cab long box with 264k on it, fully loaded minus leather in great condition selling CERTIFIED $4500 firm. If you are interested contact me here or at 519-386-4529 and i can give you more info or pictures.


----------



## SHAWZER

12 - 15 degrees this Thursday with sunshine , sounds like Canadian tan day .... work boots , shorts , cut off sleeves , sunglasses , beer .


----------



## SHAWZER

MIDTOWNPC said:


> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equip...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social
> 
> Blower with engine


Talked to the guy who built this blower 15 -20 years ago . Never weighed it but guessing 4,000 - 4,500 lbs . He says engine was freshened up then and blower worked excellent . He lives 2 miles from me .


----------



## GMC Driver

Okay so who's kid is applying for university? Seems like somehow the site has attracted the attention of a young university applicant who is fluent in Mandarin (from what I can tell). Hopefully MJD can interpret it for us.

My oldest won't be looking at that for another year. I'm beginning to get the age thing - not quite a crisis, but nothing that wrenching on the pulling tractors won't cure.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Seems like somehow the site has attracted the attention of a young university applicant who is fluent in Mandarin (from what I can tell).


I'm curious how you recognized it as Mandarin...


----------



## SHAWZER

That crazy ghost Radar has been nasty at times showing snow , freezing rain , rain ....... nothing on the ground here .


----------



## SHAWZER

2 minute light rain shower .... who would have expected that .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> That crazy ghost Radar has been nasty at times showing snow , freezing rain , rain ....... nothing on the ground here .


Plow is back on?


----------



## dingybigfoot

Dry here.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> 2 minute light rain shower .... who would have expected that .


Spoty at best...c'mon temps!
Greasing and fixing while I wait for another load of sand and a load of salt.
Hope it doesn't rain too hard.


----------



## SHAWZER

Yes it is ...... but I left it up .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Yes it is ...... but I left it up .


If it stays that way for more than 4 hours you should see the vet...


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha , will do . 2000 posts ..... do I win a free sandwich ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

If it stays that way for 4 hours his wife won't let him go...


----------



## SHAWZER

Has stayed up all night when it was new ..... time will tell .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHAWZER said:


> Has stayed up all night when it was new ..... time will tell .


Must be using the blue plow fluid


----------



## SHAWZER

Have been using it for years .... thought everyone was .


----------



## dingybigfoot

That blue fluid sure keeps the wife making #sandwiches.


----------



## SHAWZER

Well , it stayed up all night ..... must have been the good stuff . Thumbs Up


----------



## SHAWZER

Quite the outside show last night , heavy winds with the rain , thunder and lightning . Couple of times thought a chopper was landing .


----------



## ff1221

Yes it was pretty rumbly flashy here too. Looks like the frost came out, a lot of large puddles dissappeared overnight.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Spring must be close, my body crashed last night. I didn't hear or see a thing...lol.


----------



## ff1221

I'm pretty sure theres a light at the end of the tunnel but I'm sure winter still has one or 2 kicks at the cat


----------



## cet

ff1221 said:


> I'm pretty sure theres a light at the end of the tunnel but I'm sure winter still has one or 2 kicks at the cat


Winter showed up early here, I wouldn't have any problem with spring showing up early too.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The force is strong with this thaw, the little foot bridge I built is holding but barely...


----------



## SHAWZER

I parked my truck in the shop with the blade on , half up , swung to the right , truck facing east ...... see what we get tonight for snow .


----------



## schrader

Didn't take long for the rain to change to snow here, hope its not to much.


----------



## SHAWZER

Couple cm snow here , less in town .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Oooooh! Free spring under truck wash....!


----------



## Triple L

That's crazy!


----------



## SHAWZER

I assume you made it to the other side ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Of course... My dad taught me how to swim when I was 2, just threw me inthe pond, to my mother's horror.


----------



## SHAWZER

5 cm here now and still snowing . Owen Sound has 10 -12 cm . Might get 1 more plow in this weekend .


----------



## schrader

I’m plowing the mountain properties close to 10cm on top of the hill not as much in Collingwood


----------



## ff1221

About a cm here, thats enough.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

someone said something about hunting yesterday and my son spoke up and says my dad goes hunting. 
I said “I do” 

“Your always going puddle hunting...”


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> someone said something about hunting yesterday and my son spoke up and says my dad goes hunting.
> I said "I do"
> 
> "Your always going puddle hunting..."


At least he didn't say "beaver hunting".


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Did puddle hunting as a term start on plow site?

I use it all the time, but am not sure why...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Did puddle hunting as a term start on plow site?
> 
> I use it all the time, but am not sure why...


Hunters use it too when hunting small ponds for water fowl.
My dad used to say it all the time and that's where my brain goes when I hear it here. Even though I don't hunt.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I tell customers sometimes that we were out last night puddle hunting, and they look at me like I am on something.


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha ha , say that while crossing your eyes and they will know you are on something ....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd said:


> I tell customers sometimes that we were out last night puddle hunting, and they look at me like I am on something.


Most if my commercial clients have no idea the amount of effort that goes into keeping their property in the winter.
I dropped one last season over his attitude about how much he pays when he told me the previous year he paid the same for what amounted to 5 snowfalls.
When I presented him with the records of plowing, salting, and walkways shoveling at over 65 visits he dismissed it nonchanlantly. Their snow plowing this year sucks


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mark Oomkes said:


> At least he didn't say "beaver hunting".


at least he didn't draw a picture


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

A hundred percent agree Markus, no clue.

When they get in at 9am, it's warm and sunny. Why did you waste salt!!!!



Mr.Markus said:


> Most if my commercial clients have no idea the amount of effort that goes into keeping their property in the winter.
> I dropped one last season over his attitude about how much he pays when he told me the previous year he paid the same for what amounted to 5 snowfalls.
> When I presented him with the records of plowing, salting, and walkways shoveling at over 65 visits he dismissed it nonchanlantly. Their snow plowing this year sucks


----------



## schrader

Looks like it might be spring this week, wonder if there’s one more left this year?


----------



## ff1221

Oh theres always one left, you know that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

schrader said:


> Looks like it might be spring this week, wonder if there's one more left this year?


I wouldn't argue with 3 or 4 more saltings.

Remember last year? Let's not wait that long though.


----------



## ff1221

I must say, the sun is shining the sap is running, it gives you hope, sure will be disappointing the next snowfall but like Mark said lets hope its sooner than later!


----------



## SHAWZER

Sure looks and feels like spring to me .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Good deal on a nice looking blade if anyone needs one

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equip...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nice little squall rolled through about 2 am, residual almost held it... Had to hit some sites with the plow, and shovel all the walks. Already running low on salt again, this is getting annoying. I really don't want to store any all summer.


----------



## ff1221

EC called for a couple cm last and TWN was calling for clear, stars were out when i got up for my 3am pee........i mean check, guess EC wasn't wrong just had the wrong area. Maybe that's the last big blow Markus!


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Nice little squall rolled through about 2 am, residual almost held it... Had to hit some sites with the plow, and shovel all the walks. Already running low on salt again, this is getting annoying. I really don't want to store any all summer.


I'm probably going to have 40 tons of sand/salt and 20 tons of salt left over, problem is I've lost all my work again and this time I'm done. I'll try to figure out how to sell it in the fall.


----------



## schrader

Put it in Kijiji some guy named Dean will haggle you down on the price.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just pound it to your customers on the next visit. It'll hold the rest of the season. Maybe you can put one of those golf screens in your basement and play courses all over the world without leaving home... it


----------



## cet

A golf simulator would be sweet. 
I could use some bunker practice.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader said:


> Put it in Kijiji some guy named Dean will haggle you down on the price.


Ive never even really haggled you. 
You just know if you want to sell something green you call Dean. lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

chads the haggler..... "so whats the real price?" "so do you want to sell this today or what ?" "what the frig man, your trying to sell a dinosaur for the price of a new xg9000highflow super turbo fully custom" 

when your buying something you gotta send chad in first cause he will hurt their feelings so much, that the next offer will take it. its not the early bird that gets the worm its the second mouse that gets the cheese. 

Im picturing chad buying a house and not being able to present the offer himself.


----------



## schrader

Too funny


----------



## cet

I haven't heard from Chad for a while...


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> chads the haggler..... "so whats the real price?" "so do you want to sell this today or what ?" "what the frig man, your trying to sell a dinosaur for the price of a new xg9000highflow super turbo fully custom"
> 
> when your buying something you gotta send chad in first cause he will hurt their feelings so much, that the next offer will take it. its not the early bird that gets the worm its the second mouse that gets the cheese.
> 
> Im picturing chad buying a house and not being able to present the offer himself.


I can't stop laughing...

I think with his dad out of play he realizes how much work got done..


----------



## DeVries

Second mouse gets the cheese,  Love it.


----------



## Triple L

I hardly haggled you on your ram Dean what are you talking about... Im just blunt and straight to the point and don't care about the small talk lol


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> I can't stop laughing...
> 
> I think with his dad out of play he realizes how much work got done..


Lol yes and no, I'm too busy getting my chuckles from Grassman on facebook most days it seems... I lurk everyday but we all have gotten too busy it feels and have lost soo much


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> Lol yes and no, I'm too busy getting my chuckles from Grassman on facebook most days it seems... I lurk everyday but we all have gotten too busy it feels and have lost soo much


I hear that...my patience with customers has changed a lot in the last couple years.


----------



## JD Dave

Poor Chad. Lol. I already fluffed his ego once this week so I’ll save my story for one of our gtg’s on how Chad saved me 66k in a matter of seconds after I told him to keep his mouth shut. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Youre buying the nachos then...?


----------



## SHAWZER

Do you guts have nachos and sandwiches .....?


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Do you guts have nachos and sandwiches .....?


Depends who you're sitting beside if you get nachos.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

heavy equipment show March 28-29


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha , every man for himself ... Try to wear my glasses next time I post .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Anyone work for CAPReit
I just got sent a package as they bought a place I look after now. 
They want me to pay $299 to enroll in being a Crawford compliance member in order to be able to serve them. 

It’s their company policy.... lol 
They didn’t want to talk about any of my company policies today.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Anyone work for CAPReit
> I just got sent a package as they bought a place I look after now.
> They want me to pay $299 to enroll in being a Crawford compliance member in order to be able to serve them.
> 
> It's their company policy.... lol
> They didn't want to talk about any of my company policies today.


I like this idea...! First to name a price rule applies...what's your enrollment fee Dean?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> I like this idea...! First to name a price rule applies...what's your enrollment fee Dean?


They want me to have an app
where I sign in and out and log into a geo fenced area showing I am present and write the task I am performing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> They want me to have an app
> where I sign in and out and log into a geo fenced area showing I am present and write the task I am performing.


The stuff I do I can be done before I find my phone....
I tried the hyper monitoring with a couple banks for 2 seasons. I was not happy with the extra paper work or the speed at which they chose to thank me.


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Anyone work for CAPReit
> I just got sent a package as they bought a place I look after now.
> They want me to pay $299 to enroll in being a Crawford compliance member in order to be able to serve them.
> 
> It's their company policy.... lol
> They didn't want to talk about any of my company policies today.


Like the policy where you charge $399 to enroll in stupid policies?


----------



## GMC Driver

Seems to be and increasing trend of these "fees" that are incurred to be privileged to work for a particular PM or REIT. Usually the larger the company, their is a fee that is incurred - with the promise that this will open up new opportunities for you.

Learned that it's all a scam. I used to have PM's with their hand out as well, never paid any attention to it. Did it cost me work? Never noticed.


----------



## SHAWZER

Calling for 5 -10 cm of snow starting tomorrow . Local radio forecast , not sure where they get that from .....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Calling for 5 -10 cm of snow starting tomorrow . Local radio forecast , not sure where they get that from .....


Too many sandwiches...


----------



## SHAWZER

Radio station or me ...? I dont mind plowing a few more times in March .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Calling for 5 -10 cm of snow starting tomorrow . Local radio forecast , not sure where they get that from .....


This is exactly the time I dropped the plow off the truck....out and about, need to pick up some new cutting edges for next season. Looking at the new stihl BR800,
I pass this place quite regularly, the guy advertises at the end of his laneway, lots of decent equip. Drove by this morning and the truck he had for sale wasn't looking as good as the last time i drove by. I don't wish this on anybody...picture quality is bad but its a dodge plow and salter, looks like engine caught on fire...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

that’s the new ram hellcat hellfire edition.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I thought maybe it just got tired of this winter...
Chevy is still running great...


----------



## SHAWZER

I had several Dodge trucks I thought about burning ....


----------



## Mr.Markus

I went to start the backhoe yesterday, I didn't start it for about a month and the batteries were dead. Both batts were new last spring. My new noco booster got it going, so good purchase so far. 
I believe there is a lo jack on it so I'll have to see what circuit is draining it.
I looked around for Dave but couldn't find him, I think the boss dealer he recommended to me is a little flush with diapposable cash...


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> I looked around for Dave but couldn't find him, I think the boss dealer he recommended to me is a little flush with diapposable cash...
> View attachment 192054


Green ProStock Chassis in Ontario - interesting...


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver said:


> Green ProStock Chassis in Ontario - interesting...


Gonna have to up your game...!


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> Gonna have to up your game...!


Don't know if I'll ever get to that level. 640 cubes + triple chargers + alcohol = $ 2nd mortgage

We'll be stuck down in Hot Farm for quite a while.


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> Calling for 5 -10 cm of snow starting tomorrow . Local radio forecast , not sure where they get that from .....


EC was calling for 5cm here tomorrow, they are hedging their bet on lake effect squalls. Temps aren't right for those heavy streamers that park and puke snow but after that statement I should probably expect 30cm


----------



## SHAWZER

Ground is white here with big flakes streaming down .


----------



## ff1221

Still above zero here and it appears to be clearing over the lake so hopefully be clear here soon.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Ground is white here with big flakes streaming down .


I was surprised when I walked out to my truck this morning and had a handful of snow on it. Had no idea there was anything in the forecast.


----------



## SHAWZER

Your chief weather the forecaster must of had the curtains closed ..... Eh ...?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

and up next....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

clock sure is slow today.


----------



## SHAWZER

End of the month already ....?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cash flow for tax time...?lol.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I invoice 15th to 15th 
I’m behind. 


The flow is slow but the mailman 
doesn’t have to worry about half load season


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## ff1221

That sounds like a great idea!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Toronto premium outlets would be one fun plow. 

The concept of outdoor outlet mall with snow doesn’t seem like it would be good for business. 

The sidewalk crew would have to be on point military precision. 

Mrs


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Heavy equipment show 
28 and 29

Lunch ? 
Dinner ? 

Or if your jd 
...lunch and dinner


----------



## Mr.Markus

This place ticks both boxes for JD and I...


----------



## SHAWZER

I think I heard an extremely chubby lady sing last night ....


----------



## schrader

Might be a bit of salting tonight by the sounds of the forecast.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> I think I heard an extremely chubby lady sing last night ....


You went to the opera???


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha Ha .... no . I was standing on my roof howling at the moon and heard the neighbors wife singing .


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver said:


> Don't know if I'll ever get to that level. 640 cubes + triple chargers + alcohol = $ 2nd mortgage
> 
> We'll be stuck down in Hot Farm for quite a while.


466 cubes and a single charger.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> 466 cubes and a single charger.


So the WT model...


----------



## Triple L

Th


Mr.Markus said:


> So the WT model...


That's what you tell dean


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave said:


> 466 cubes and a single charger.


4.1? Whats the weight?


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver said:


> 4.1? Whats the weight?


Unlimited single 9 and 10k class I think. Ottpa rules.


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Heavy equipment show 28 and 29
> 
> Lunch ?
> Dinner ?
> 
> Or if your jd
> ...lunch and dinner


Sounds like a plan...



JD Dave said:


> Unlimited single 9 and 10k class I think. Ottpa rules.


Should be fun.


----------



## JD Dave

Damn can’t make
Lunch or dinner. Trying to get away for a weeks holiday with my lovely wife. Hopefully I don’t jinx the weather.


----------



## ff1221

I doubt you will, i was thinking of bringing some equipment home so I'll likely screw it for everyone!


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> Damn can't make
> Lunch or dinner. Trying to get away for a weeks holiday with my lovely wife. Hopefully I don't jinx the weather.


Look at you making everyone happy...your wife yourself,and saving us all nacho money at the same time. Does you ever quit giving...


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> Does you ever quit giving...


I wonder what he'll give his wife in about 9 months...


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver said:


> I wonder what he'll give his wife in about 9 months...


He gets that at the Quicky-Mart...


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> He gets that at the Quicky-Mart...


The gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## ff1221




----------



## Mr.Markus

As high a caliber customers I tend to be getting, I can honestly say that everytime I drive through town I get a little more disappointed.
The old local hydro building at the end of town that i looked at as a shop listed at $1.2M a little rich for me with commercial taxes to boot. It sold for that to a camper trailer seller. Must be a good business... The Town's 3rd, with no camp grounds in the township. It's is starting to look like a trailer park when you drive around.


----------



## SHAWZER

Sunnyvale Trailer Sales ....? If the owner wears coke bottle glasses , run away .......


----------



## ff1221

I guess its the affordable way to own a cottage and take it anywhere. Its also the most expensive trend everyone has to try once then try and sell they're portable cottage. You should buy some land and open a campground Markus!


----------



## Mr.Markus

The trailer place is 1 acre...$1.2M
"Buy some land"...lol.


----------



## ff1221

Start with a lottery ticket on Friday maybe.


----------



## DeVries

Hope to be at the Stewarts auction Saturday if everything goes as planned. Hope the prices don't go as stupid as they did last year, don't want to drive home empty handed again.

We are taking out stakes, removing salt bins and bringing equipment back to the yard Friday. that's it winters over.


----------



## ff1221

DeVries said:


> Hope to be at the Stewarts auction Saturday if everything goes as planned. Hope the prices don't go as stupid as they did last year, don't want to drive home empty handed again.
> 
> We are taking out stakes, removing salt bins and bringing equipment back to the yard Friday. that's it winters over.


Bold statement my friend but I like the way you think!Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have too much stuff so I think I’ll sit it out again this year. The last couple of years has seen some ridiculous bids for stuff, good for Stewart’s but no deals for buyers.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> Hope to be at the Stewarts auction Saturday if everything goes as planned. Hope the prices don't go as stupid as they did last year, don't want to drive home empty handed again.
> 
> We are taking out stakes, removing salt bins and bringing equipment back to the yard Friday. that's it winters over.


I got tired of waving at you last year, you waved back but never came over to get the coffee I bought you. LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

So I stopped in...to look at what's up.
Depends what you're looking for I guess.
Lots of unique stuff for Dean...need to bulldoze the dump site dean? Some of the stuff I recognize from previous sales...hmmmm.


----------



## DeVries

Sorry Dean, I guess I was to zoned in on the auctioneer. 

I'm looking for an rtv with cab or similair as well as an old skid steer or loader tractor for loading salt and to use as a yard machine.

The problem with the auction is the dollar, a lot of stuff was being sold to on line bidders, more than likley south of the border where they can get 35 cents on the dollar.


----------



## Mr.Markus

They are all Plowsite members...
I wasn't going to bring it up this year but the cat is out of the bag. Lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What's the website???


----------



## Mr.Markus

https://www.forbes.com/sites/amydob...t-up-for-auction-this-september/#6c291776d166

Or

https://www.theauctionadvertiser.com/StewartsEquipment/


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/amydob...t-up-for-auction-this-september/#6c291776d166
> 
> Or
> 
> https://www.theauctionadvertiser.com/StewartsEquipment/


I'll make sure to run any RTV's and skidsteers up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'll make sure to run any RTV's and skidsteers up.


Against another Hollander..? Im sure you might just get stuck with them...


----------



## DeVries

Np. I'll haul them to Michigan for you if you want


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Against another Hollander..? Im sure you might just get stuck with them...


Wait...this isn't a Dutch auction???

Nevermind


----------



## Mr.Markus

You'd need some beefy employees to run this sucker...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> Sorry Dean, I guess I was to zoned in on the auctioneer.
> 
> I'm looking for an rtv with cab or similair as well as an old skid steer or loader tractor for loading salt and to use as a yard machine.
> 
> The problem with the auction is the dollar, a lot of stuff was being sold to on line bidders, more than likley south of the border where they can get 35 cents on the dollar.


 That was a joke... like I was waving at you and bidding. LOL. I wasn't there


----------



## Mr.Markus

Snow and rain on tap for Saturday


----------



## SHAWZER

lowblue: .....


----------



## schrader

Can’t say I’m surprised always one last one


----------



## ff1221

schrader said:


> Can't say I'm surprised always one last one


I hope its the last one!


----------



## greywynd

Speaking of RV trailers, it seems like the prairies have way more than southern Ontario does. About every 4th house in town will have one parked in the yard or driveway, and in the little town of 4K people there are at least three storage/parking compounds of them as well. 

Part of it is that most camping areas or lakes are often 3-4 hours away, and a lot of people here have at least one half or 3/4 ton truck too.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Everyone is hustling for spring...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Is that the crown for the big statue your making of the plow king.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Plow king


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Is that the crown for the big statue your making of the plow king.


We heard you were coming....
All Hail..!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> The trailer place is 1 acre...$1.2M
> "Buy some land"...lol.


Nice 9 hole golf course in cobourg 
$900k

45 acres with an apartment

You could still cut grass !


----------



## Mr.Markus

Link to listing and send me your best salary offer...45 acres is a part time job.


----------



## ff1221

But you could take up golf then


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> But you could take up golf then


----------



## SHAWZER

Really enjoy bbqing burgers in March


----------



## FredG

SHAWZER said:


> Really enjoy bbqing burgers in March


 Better than samwhich?


----------



## SHAWZER

Sandwiches before , during , and after bbq ......


----------



## SHAWZER

Ground is white at my place , more on the way .......


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cold rain...watching temps. Might be some good deals at the auction today.


----------



## SHAWZER

Can you bid online ?


----------



## ff1221

2.4degrees here and cold rain, hopefully no snow.


----------



## SHAWZER

5 cm at my place , less in town .


----------



## cet

White here too but raining hard now. Calling for more snow tonight. 
The dog to one look outside and made a 180 degree turn, maybe I can borrow some Pampers from Dave.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Can you bid online ?


Yes, prices aren't deals so far though...


----------



## schrader

Over 5cm here and still just keeps coming down.


----------



## SHAWZER

10 cm now and still snowing .


----------



## SHAWZER

MM , you getting any snow ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

KUBOTA R630C WHEEL LOADER
Lot Number: 241
SOLD
High Bid: $54,750.00 (o***d)


That was a decent deal for someone if it works. 
I didnt bid


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> MM , you getting any snow ?


Nope...!


----------



## SHAWZER

I will see what I can do to share some ......


----------



## schrader

Yawe have more than enough too share now, still coming down


----------



## Mr.Markus

I don't know where the ine is but +4 and rain just stopped..


----------



## cet

Round 1 is almost done, mostly rain. Round 2 is supposed to be snow.
I thought this year was done.


----------



## SHAWZER

If we can believe TWN radar , there is a lot more on the way .


----------



## DeVries

It was supposed to be 3 here today, currently at 11.

Is the snow your getting melting on contact on the hard surfaces?


----------



## schrader

Nope about 10cm on the pavement here, wet and sloppy stuff that’s not going to melt easy


----------



## Mr.Markus

We cant read it we need to see it...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> We cant read it we need to see it...
> 
> View attachment 192270


Canadian fb file foto...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I wonder if Deans new security system kept the theives out of his salt...?


----------



## SHAWZER

Have u been spying on MM fb account .


----------



## SHAWZER

No metric on that tape measure .


----------



## Mr.Markus

I dont have FB.


----------



## ff1221

About a cm down here, not sticking to the pavement..........................yet.


----------



## Triple L

10cm in Kitchener, if you only knew how many guys put their plows away already LOL!!! Soo glad I waited this one out


----------



## SHAWZER

About 20 cm at my place , glad I plow with a loader . Oh , and its still snowing .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Whered the sunshine go?


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> About 20 cm at my place , glad I plow with a loader . Oh , and its still snowing .


So now is that 8"...


----------



## ff1221

Im going to say we got 2-3cm


----------



## cet

JD Dave said:


> Damn can't make
> Lunch or dinner. Trying to get away for a weeks holiday with my lovely wife. Hopefully I don't jinx the weather.


Hopefully........


----------



## Jacobmb

Just got home. Stoufville got maybe 1.5-2.5 inches.

A bit more in G







eorgina.


----------



## DeVries

We drove tractors back to plow this morning. Knew it was to good to be true. 
Got close to 10cms on the mountain 5-8 along the lake.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I blame JDs wife...


----------



## SHAWZER

His wife is Mother Nature ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> His wife is Mother Nature ?


I don't know any of their kids names...


----------



## SHAWZER

Did I share enough snow ?


----------



## schrader

15cm of cement snow here, that was a heavy push. I hope that’s the last one


----------



## Mr.Markus

What did TO get? Radar still looks active for them.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I got 4-5cm of mashed potatoes 
Unforcasted or forecasted as rain 

Many with their pants down this am 
We started at 4am.


----------



## SilverPine

Mr.Markus said:


> What did TO get? Radar still looks active for them.


Mainly rain along lakeshore. A cm of slush in spots. Some spots are starting to dry.


----------



## SHAWZER

Our hydro has been out since 4 am , honda generator I bought last year works good .


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Our hydro has been out since 4 am , honda generator I bought last year works good .


You wouldn't want your sandwiches to spoil


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mrs champ took her summer car out of the trailer on Friday washed it and put insurance on two days early...

Should have known


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

my brother just text me from Mexico 
He said he is having a hard time keeping his sandwiches cold


----------



## Mr.Markus

The good thing about these snowfalls is it really ramps up my grading services in the spring. Including on competitors driveways...


----------



## SHAWZER

When do you pick up all your new to you auction stuff ....?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I bid on a few things online but nothing worth the money it went for . 
Had to plow around the American trucks this morning parked and loaded at the diner.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Annoying little system. Just when you think the snow piles were gone. Atleast it was a Sunday.


----------



## Mr.Markus

dingybigfoot said:


> Annoying little system. Just when you think the snow piles were gone. Atleast it was a Sunday.


Yeah, now back to monitoring pile and roof melt.


----------



## ff1221

I was gonna ***** about the snow till i saw Shawzers picture now I'll just say looks warm all week, snow won't last long.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Mrs champ took her summer car out of the trailer on Friday washed it and put insurance on two days early...
> 
> Should have known
> 
> View attachment 192305


Looks a little hoppy, but I'd give it a try.


----------



## cet

What a difference 24 hours makes.
My summer car hadn't been out in 19 months.


----------



## FredG

Mr.Markus said:


> The good thing about these snowfalls is it really ramps up my grading services in the spring. Including on competitors driveways...


 That's correct, stock piling stone today along with a load of ultz. Called two DSNY for Saturday no time to catch them during the week.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cet said:


> What a difference 24 hours makes.
> My summer car hadn't been out in 19 months.


That's a really long winter...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's a really long winter...


Mine hasnt been out in 49 years...


----------



## FredG

Mr.Markus said:


> Mine hasnt been out in 49 years...


 Nevermind.


----------



## GMC Driver

Ended up with 3-4cm here, quick push, little to no salt required. Glad all the equipment was still out - been burned before.

Any interest on this? Also have a '94 SA that's not quite as pretty.










And yes, the side board has been replaced.


----------



## FredG

GMC Driver said:


> Ended up with 3-4cm here, quick push, little to no salt required. Glad all the equipment was still out - been burned before.
> 
> Any interest on this? Also have a '94 SA that's not quite as pretty.
> 
> View attachment 192315
> 
> 
> And yes, the side board has been replaced.


 Is the pictured truck a 94? Cat, 8LL, price. Is the single axle a 8000 too?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Is that a FORD???????????????


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is that a FURD???????????????


 :laugh:


----------



## GMC Driver

FredG said:


> Is the pictured truck a 94? Cat, 8LL, price. Is the single axle a 8000 too?


89 L8000 474ci Ford Diesel 8LL - like to get $17,500.

94 L8000 8.3 Cummins, 6 speed - $6500



Mark Oomkes said:


> Is that a FORD???????????????


Only 2 Fords i have ever owned. I will miss this truck - it's in great shape for the age, sips fuel. Won't win any drag races though.


----------



## SHAWZER

Small invoice day again ..... and that is not a joke .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Weather bomb...+8 and windy with a squall...


----------



## SHAWZER

I was hoping it would make it down to you ......


----------



## SHAWZER

Another small squall here now ...... sending it south .


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Have you guys ever left the salt in the salt bins over the summer ? 
Is it ok or does it go hard. 

Seems like most of our bins are 3/4 full and we want to move them home soon but have always dumped them 

I think they will go hard but my union is filing a motion of objection.


----------



## DeVries

I find they go hard. After this last storm we didn't open most for about 2 weeks and they were starting to crust over a bit. 
We are in the same boat, most are almost full. Probably going to take our mt55 along and load them into the truck that way.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> I find they go hard. After this last storm we didn't open most for about 2 weeks and they were starting to crust over a bit.
> We are in the same boat, most are almost full. Probably going to take our mt55 along and load them into the truck that way.


We use enclosed trailer and a hard tire fridge cart


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> We use enclosed trailer and a hard tire fridge cart


That's way too much work.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just leave them on site all logoed up for next season. Get a big silica packet and throw it on top of the salt.

Ok...Ok.. have not tried, just thinking inside the box.


----------



## DeVries

Here's my take on putting your name on the salt bins. Makes it easier for someone to know who to sue. But maybe thats just me.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Here's my take on putting your name on the salt bins. Makes it easier for someone to know who to sue. But maybe thats just me.


Thats going to happen anyway. They go after the property or business within and their insurance serves you notice.
Don't let the bad taint your brand building, do what you do..


----------



## schrader

Another freezing rain warning, this winter just doesn’t want to end


----------



## Mr.Markus

At least the trailer deck won't get slippery...


----------



## SHAWZER

The Plow King Crown might get slippery ..... You taking that down to 00 :s bash ..?


----------



## SHAWZER

Will be an interesting drive for some today depending on what the temperature climbs to .....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Not a well timed event that's for sure..


----------



## DeVries

We are colder than forecast. Maybe the freezing rain will be longer than expected.


----------



## Mr.Markus

C'mon temps!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> We are colder than forecast. Maybe the freezing rain will be longer than expected.


It was supposedly only dropping to 40°ish overnight by us. It was 33-35° and pavement temps weren't far behind. Was not expecting that at all.


----------



## ff1221

1.3 here and even though the radar shows it there is 0 precipitation currently but likely to change soon, it look quite ominous out over the lake!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

oshawa 1, port hope 2, cobourg 3, kingston -2
north of 401 its colder peterborough -3


----------



## Mr.Markus

We warmed up a degree to -1. Still nothing but now their calling for snow to start at 9.
I'm loaded at the diner having breakfast.
Not "loaded" like @FredG the other loaded....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I'm loaded at the diner having breakfast.
> Not "loaded" like @FredG the other loaded....


Whew...was wondering for a second.


----------



## FredG

Mr.Markus said:


> We warmed up a degree to -1. Still nothing but now their calling for snow to start at 9.
> I'm loaded at the diner having breakfast.
> Not "loaded" like @FredG the other loaded....


 Pancakes and fireball syrup?


----------



## ff1221

Rain here now


----------



## SHAWZER

MTO is the only people spreading salt here ... In the RAIN ...


----------



## DeVries

Gotta empty the dome don't you know. Can't have any leftovers.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

my stock broker called me... i mean salt sales man
does anyone want salt?
I thought it was a pretty good price from what I am use to


----------



## Mr.Markus

Going through my receipts from Feb 2018...totally unrelated to anything.
I had a delivery slip for 40 tonne at $84/tonne.
Feb 2019 $155/tonne. I hate winter more than i did in 2000.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hey Dean, I'm not ghosting you, to think security zapped my phone at the place I was at. 
My email, messaging, and dial out are gone...you might be on a watch list now.Lol
Timmys wifi and internet still work..


----------



## GMC Driver

...


----------



## Mr.Markus

LOL Bell store...


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> We warmed up a degree to -1. Still nothing but now their calling for snow to start at 9.
> I'm loaded at the diner having breakfast.
> Not "loaded" like @FredG the other loaded....


Must eat fast. Saw you in Fergus with a full jag on.

I was headed the other way in search of Kijiji specials. Was just rain at my place. Truck got pretty thick with ice around Mt. Forest.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Im still loaded...been busy doing nothing all day.


----------



## Triple L

Full jagg hahahahahahahaha absolutely love it!!! Made my day!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Forever credited to 3 L plowsite verbim...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Vegas end of sept who’s in ?

If you need an excuse Jon I can mail you an invitation to Landscape Awards of North America 2019 but it’s gonna cost you a black chip at the blackjack table. LOL


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Vegas end of sept who's in ?
> 
> If you need an excuse Jon I can mail you an invitation to Landscape Awards of North America 2019 but it's gonna cost you a black chip at the blackjack table. LOL


That could be dangerous.


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## Mr.Markus

About 10 years ago I was starting to become the Snow Nazi, I think its starting to fester back into my brain again...

Does this come across as passive aggressive to you guys before I send it? 

-----Original Message----- 
From: Jonathan XXXXXXXX
Sent: Saturday, April 06, 2019 8:52 AM
To: XXXXXXXX
Subject: Invoice

Hi - it’s Jon XXXXXXXX @ XXXX XXX line.

I notice a charge for sanding on the March invoice (4057) - since we don’t use your sanding service, I think this may be in error (possibly it should be on the XXXXXXXX account?).

Could you let me know and send a revised invoice if it is in error.

Thanks
Jon
.......................................................................................................................
Hi Jon,

I know you don't usually get sanded, I have about 25 drives (of 47) that are set up in a similar way. It was a lot of ice this year, more so than snow. The drifting on your lane is quite spectacular when it happens. The ice layer under the snow while navigable when clear, makes it very difficult to have the traction needed to push the snow with the truck.

I did take the initiative to apply sand to them all once, for the minimum sanding price. (Probably a first for us both in the dozen+ years I have serviced your property.)

I can understand the cost saving to you of putting up with the ice, but from my point of view it is really a cost deference onto me. Given our extended history it isn't something I've done a lot of in the past or ever, but was warranted this season. If you don't think it was fair, strike it from your invoice and remit the remainder.

Whichever route you choose, trust that I'm committed to servicing your expectations as I have in the past and that I appreciate your business and look forward to always being of service to you.

Sincerely,
Markus


----------



## Mark Oomkes

People like that tick me off...nothing wrong with it.


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## SHAWZER

Send it , some long term customers have short term memories ....


----------



## Mr.Markus

I think a lot of times just putting the onus on them to decide on doing what they want and accepting the consequences brings them back to seeing the nature of our relationship.

A few years ago I got a very angry phone message about sweeping the front ditch on a property I did for several years. Only hired me for sweeping and his contention was that he didn't know that I was coming. He was a board member at a commercial property I take care of and was so ornery and rude that my message back was :
"Hi, its Markus. Your invoice just went out in the mail yesterday, when you get it tear it up....!" No usual greeting and no smile to sound cordial. I might have actually shouted it and slammed the phone down. The kind of message that pretty much meant I was never coming back.
The cheque came with an apology for his tone...


----------



## Mr.Markus

*Boom!*

-----Original Message-----
From: Jonathan XXXXXX
Sent: Saturday, April 06, 2019 11:15 AM
To: Mr. Markus
Subject: Re: Invoice

Hi Markus,

No problem, I hadn't realized you had done it and I'm happy to pay for it given the circumstances you described. I simply wasn't sure if it had been due to the fact that you usually apply sand at XXXXXXXX.

Thanks for taking the initiative, I will email you the payment later today.

Thanks again

Jon


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I recently told someone to move their f*'ing car and was told I had to address the situation with a letter.... 

I am deeply sorry that my choice of language has upset you. I can see that given the circumstances you view this as a problem and have since chosen to mitigate a solution. This has been a very positive solution and I commend you for choosing an alternative parking spot.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Phone died...I will miss it. Back up doesn't exist where it is supposed to be. Setting up another so if I had your number send it to me again and Ill try to figure out who you are by the joke...it'll be fun.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Which one of you guys from Oshawa won the $55mil lottoMax on Friday night?


----------



## SHAWZER

Do you think they will share with all the Canadian Plow site members ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

No, but I have some nice lots in Erin if they want to get out of the city .It seems with all the break ins out here lately they like it here...


----------



## ff1221

Grear weather here, warm enough for painting a truck outside. Anybody looking for a great crew truck I got a 05 crew cab long box 2wd with fresh paint selling certified, 182k.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I’m looking for a 1992 geo storm after seeing the 128 gas price.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Premium which I have always run in the mowers. 147


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I'm looking for a 1992 geo storm after seeing the 128 gas price.


They were reporting $1.60/l this summer.

Time for another diesel mower. Oh,and I have two 2010 gas pickups for sale.


----------



## DeVries

Diesel mowers are 22 grand now, ridiculous.

Ive got an 08 f250 I'm looking to unload too. Might have to drive it to Bolton in May, or if you have yours yet Dave maybe make a load for some flatbed truck driver.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> Diesel mowers are 22 grand now, ridiculous.
> 
> Ive got an 08 f250 I'm looking to unload too. Might have to drive it to Bolton in May, or if you have yours yet Dave maybe make a load for some flatbed truck driver.


Ya I priced one, and cash price was $19,500 - although the one I bought 6 years ago was $20k but that included the bagger. That one has 4000 hours and now needs a little attention. But it's staying in the fleet. If it were gas it'd be done. My last 2 gas zero-turns lasted 2500 hours each before the Kohlers were punched. So the economics work out for us.

I thought of shipping all 4 trucks for sale to Bolton, but it's a crap shoot. The 2 dumps sold here on the weekend and I'm happy - did better than expected on them. Not sure the pickups will fetch what I'm hoping for. I may just put a Dutch price on them to move them down the road.


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## DeVries

My youngest is pumped they made the play offs, he says I'm too negative. I say, son I'm not that old but they have made the playoffs lots of times in the last 20 years and have never won a cup. The leafs can't keep the momentum going past the all star break, it seems to take the wind out of their sails every year.


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> View attachment 192454


That's a man after my own heart!


----------



## dingybigfoot

Montreal is getting hammered right now.
Ice layer and now snow. All kinds of power outages.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sacre bleu!
Thought it was a hockey reference...


----------



## SHAWZER

And they did not make it into the playoffs ...


----------



## Mr.Markus

TWN Montreal comments are funny as hell...

OMG TWN, make it stop! It is snowing down, up and even sideways! 
We already have 5 inches on the ground! 
Snow clearing ended 31st March, cities have parked their equipment, 
private contractors are holding us hostage and demanding ransoms 
way in excess of the the original contracts! 
They lost money this year! 
How is HydroQuebec going to fix the broken lines, ice and 
snow packed transformers, and clear the downed trees, 
when they can not even see their hands, in this?!


12 hours ago
Thank you TWN! 20cms of heavy, sticky snow for our trees that are covered in thick, wet ice, is just what we need now!


----------



## dingybigfoot

I saw a brief clip of the Montreal snow on the news. Doesn't look fun.


----------



## dingybigfoot

SHAWZER said:


> And they did not make it into the playoffs ...


#GoLeafsGo


----------



## DeVries

Ottawa has had snow on the ground since November 13th. Almost 300cms in total so far this year.


----------



## Mr.Markus

May need the loader for this one, I don't think the sweeper is capable...


----------



## SHAWZER

Is there any gravel left on the road ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Lots of washout with the melt this year. Coupled with the fact that 80% of my fall cleanups weren't done due to the weather means for a busy spring. Snow showers tomorrow. Might be a shop day...


----------



## buttaluv

Love your truck beds!


----------



## SHAWZER

What is that dark blue moving our way on the radar ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> What is that dark blue moving our way on the radar ?


Aliens?


----------



## SHAWZER

Blue metric Aliens .... now its starting to make sense .


----------



## DeVries

Its the 11th of April, see those flakes as an insurance that you'll get your customers to sign contracts next year again rather than go per push.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pink sky in the morning....


----------



## SHAWZER

Maybe it will jog their memory to pay February and March invoices .


----------



## SHAWZER

Anyone seeing snowflakes yet ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

where is everyone buying replacement bristles for brooms

bobcat 60" pickup broom bobcat wants $700


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> Anyone seeing snowflakes yet ?


Snowing here, sticking to lawns and gravel but not hard surfaces, good quarter inch so far.


----------



## SHAWZER

The guys south of the border will want that converted to metric .....


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> The guys south of the border will want that converted to metric .....


...and by the tonne.


----------



## SHAWZER

Lots of small red trucks on Track My Plow , MTO wearing out more edges and rusting more vehicles .....


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> where is everyone buying replacement bristles for brooms
> 
> bobcat 60" pickup broom bobcat wants $700


I think I paid about the same for my little sweepers through the local Kubota dealer.


----------



## schrader

Hey Dean did you try United broom?


----------



## DeVries

Well things were drying up real nice, but after today it looks to be a wet week coming up.


----------



## SHAWZER

Chance of 10 -15 cm here and up to tobermory Sunday night - Monday ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

The Town has me booked for sidewalks and blvds this week for sweeping. 
I think its a little early judging from our temps lately.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Can't decide whether I need to wear shorts today or someone moved the temp sensor while cleaning up the deck...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Can't decide whether I need to wear shorts today or someone moved the temp sensor while cleaning up the deck...
> 
> View attachment 192589


Insulated jorts...


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Priced a new ram.... whoa !
Need to keep hustling 
Maybe take back my empties.


----------



## SHAWZER

Do they have the dial for shifting gears or is that only in the 1500 model ?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> The Town has me booked for sidewalks and blvds this week for sweeping.
> I think its a little early judging from our temps lately.


Cacapon state park has me booked for tee times for the next 6 days.


----------



## BossPlow2010

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Priced a new ram.... whoa !
> Need to keep hustling
> Maybe take back my empties.


That lifetime warranty is expensive....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

BossPlow2010 said:


> That lifetime warranty is expensive....


Lifetime warranty ?

In Canada ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Priced a new ram.... whoa !
> Need to keep hustling
> Maybe take back my empties.


Your tires down to 80%...?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Almost do for an oil change. Lol


----------



## schrader

Seems crazy when you can buy a new corvette for 20k cheaper than a pick up, the price of trucks is just getting crazy.


----------



## SHAWZER

Too many fancy not needed acc and options sure raise the prices sky high .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader said:


> Seems crazy when you can buy a new corvette for 20k cheaper than a pick up, the price of trucks is just getting crazy.


I might just get one of those and haul the mowers with the tractor

Gotta look out for the bottom line 
Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

I can see that conversation at the dealership with the sales manager...


----------



## FredG

schrader said:


> Seems crazy when you can buy a new corvette for 20k cheaper than a pick up, the price of trucks is just getting crazy.


 Ya and the vette won't depreciate as fast as a pickup. Shelby raptors are around $170K like to see how them buyers come out. If I was going to spend that much I would be looking at a Bentley.


----------



## SHAWZER

Lots of different colors in the TWN Radar ....


----------



## Mr.Markus

All the hype and nothing but rain...guess it’ll kickstart the grass which for some reason I could use a few more weeks avoiding....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have received a few emails from some of my per push clients that the cost of this winter was too much and they wonder what we can do for next year as they can’t afford it. Looking at their bills Im still thinking a seasonal price might have only been a bit cheaper. The market here would be approx $50 plow use to be $50 to salt and is now $65-70 for salt and then the sidewalk went from shovel and salt $20 to $35. 

I’ve also had places say they want to do their own sidewalks which in a way is kind of nice but then I start thinking about all the snow being shoveled into the already plowed and cleaned lot. 

I’m almost getting the feeling that people want the high trigger or slept in plow job. I feel as though they don’t see it as “ahh great the lot is clean” but more as “oh look I have to pay the plow company again”.


----------



## Mr.Markus

This was the first year I stopped with the per push stuff. I do have per sand on all my drives, but it’s a contract price for snowplowing. I have been burned in the past with rural customers that think I can just drive up and down their driveway during FR events sanding and usher out multiple vehicles.
I have tried to cater to people who can’t budget and want to risk it all...
Contract price, equal payments x 6 Nov-April. Earn a discount, senior, referral or prepay the season. I am dropping the referral cause I’m busy enough.
People will always try to get an exception out of you, I do extras for my contract customers only. If I do your grass I’ll do the gardens but if it’s a one off garden job, tree work, I’m not interested. This came into play this past week. A new caller wanted me to do her gardens, I was referred. When I told her I need the grass she offered up her sons property on the other end of Caledon. Trying to find a loophole... I was tired after the conversation.


----------



## SHAWZER

Light snow here


----------



## SHAWZER

This past winter our per plow driveways were about 30 times , same as last winter . Not near as much snow though .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Still rain here, 1 degree above freezing. Some of the trees on top of hills exposed to the wind are icing up...lots of rain still forecast. Hope it stays above freezing tonight.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Warmer here then a lot of places

Sweeping parking lots tomorrow night


----------



## SHAWZER

We have a mix of 3 cm of wet snow , ice pellets , freezing rain and fog . Other than that everything is good .....


----------



## schrader

I guess dean will be sleeping well tonight, us guys in the north will need to stick our head out the window and keep an eye on things.


----------



## boutch

Plus 16 today in Halifax. I'm declaring that the winter is over. Washed the tractor, truck and plow. The paint job on the blower holded up pretty good.


----------



## SHAWZER

You rolling the dice against Mother Nature ... ?


----------



## ff1221

Rain here, hoping it stays above 0 and EC is wrong, most the equipment is pulled out of town and the plow is off the truck


----------



## GMC Driver

18 hours to go and it's over. We had a pile of rain last night, news was saying rainfall rates of 2" per hour. Also had tornado watches posted east of us.

Was hoping to get a jump on the next season, we had started a number of things. This week looks like more shop time - I hate these weeks. They are very expensive.


----------



## SHAWZER

8 cm at my house , I guess they are not even plowing for school buses . 2 cm in town .


----------



## ff1221

Couple cm here, temp is at 1.7, doubt much stuck in town it even found difficulty sticking to the gravel


----------



## SHAWZER

Did not even install my blade on the truck to check in town ... figured if I had to plow the loader would work better .


----------



## Mr.Markus

My salter and plow are off but accessible, really want to start cleanups but so wet here now. Sweepers are ready to go but still a little hesitant.


----------



## ff1221

Forecast for the week here is 10-15mm of rain a day wed thru Sat


----------



## SHAWZER

MM , Sounds like you had just rain ?


----------



## SHAWZER

22 on thursday with rain , that will green things up .


----------



## DeVries

Your right on expensive Dave.

Our daughter came upstairs this morning, saying everything was wet. Guess we had a flood overnight, the pump was working but couldn't keep up.

Looks like some reno work to be done on a 3 year old reno. The light show last night was awesome though.


----------



## greywynd

Been cool but a decent spring here so far, daytime temps running around 9-12C, night at or a little above freezing. Touch of rain last night and this morning, just enough to keep the dust down. 

Been cleaning up the truck the last couple days, prepping for a run back to Ontario leaving Friday. Will hook the trailer up today or tomorrow and check it over. 

Looks like retirement may be ending, supposed to start a job late May or early June, they called Friday wanting me to start this week. Should know today if I’m going in at all this week or not.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> MM , Sounds like you had just rain ?


It changed to flurries at daybreak but not enough to coat gravel or pavement.
Truck had some slush on the windshield.


----------



## ff1221

Suns out here, snow is all gone but thats a cold wind out of the north.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Priced a few jobs and filled the shop with oil changes and spring checks today. Raring to go....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Suns out. Decent wind 
We are sweeping tonight


----------



## Triple L

Perfect day to do a parking lot extension, easy digging, we are on day 3 of cleanups, tomorrow will be day 4, this has been a great spring so far


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Fire up the paver and the line painter 
I’m in


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Perfect day to do a parking lot extension, easy digging, we are on day 3 of cleanups, tomorrow will be day 4, this has been a great spring so far
> 
> View attachment 192655


I like the fenders


----------



## DeVries

I think I had dinner just a stones throw away from that lot at an Indonesian diner a few weeks ago.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I like the fenders


They look better with the snows on, fit perfectly... Look gangsta in the summer with the tires hanging out 3" LOL


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Fire up the paver and the line painter
> I'm in


DPF - deans paving foundation for the poor? LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

plowursno
cuturlawn
fixurpc

tried to get filurcrak but you must already have it chad


----------



## GMC Driver

My kids told me to get:

plugrup or 
plugurhole

For the cold mix asphalt...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> My kids told me to get:
> 
> plugrup or
> plugurhole
> 
> For the cold mix asphalt...


What are your teaching your kids?


----------



## Mr.Markus

How to fill holes....obviously.

PLUG IT
FILL IT
TAMP IT
ROLL IT


----------



## SHAWZER

Spring must be here ... 85 % of stuff on Kijiji is not snow related .


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> What are your teaching your kids?


You ought to know that once they become teenagers they are the ones teaching us. I feel pretty out of touch when they start bantering around the dinner table. Things really have come full circle - and I know now how my parents felt.

I deemed them inappropriate, so that's as far as it went. I like some of MM's though - enough there for most of the fleet. Probably should do it before the new plates come out though - still think it looks like 3 dudes in a hot tub.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Spring must be here ... 85 % of stuff on Kijiji is not snow related .


I will be putting up a whole bunchostuff..
What do you need, 2 bush hog mowers, single axle international dump, 12 tonne float trailer, grader,fuel tanks, 5 ft 3pth rototiller, spray tank systems, old tornado spreader, old 96 truck with eloquip box, 8' plow. (Junk) barely used ebling, went through some drivethrus so I hear.
Come on by and take a look. ... Lotsa good and usable stuff. Lotsa junk too. Pm me, I might have what you need...


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> I will be putting up a whole bunchostuff..
> What do you need, 2 bush hog mowers, single axle international dump, 12 tonne float trailer, grader,fuel tanks, 5 ft 3pth rototiller, spray tank systems, old tornado spreader, old 96 truck with eloquip box, 8' plow. (Junk) barely used ebling, went through some drivethrus so I hear.
> Come on by and take a look. ... Lotsa good and usable stuff. Lotsa junk too. Pm me, I might have what you need...


I love someone else's junk!


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> I love someone else's junk!


The last time you bought something from me, you couldn't get rid of it. You have more junk than me...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I saw a kijiji add for a hot tub is was listed as 
1 man 5 woman hot tub 
That was a great ad


----------



## Mr.Markus

Out with the old...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Gmcdriver

Do you think your pot hole mix would work well with my new infrared asphalt heater repair machine ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Out with the old...
> 
> View attachment 192690


It doesn't look old.


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Out with the old...
> 
> View attachment 192690


Now you have a seat for your lunch pail and wallet


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Now you have a seat for your lunch pail and wallet


He'd have to put his wallet in the back


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> He'd have to put his wallet in the back


It should've stayed in the truck where I told it to...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nice night for sweeping 
Just a sprinkle of rain here


----------



## schrader

Way more than that here, lots more to come yet by the sounds of the forecast


----------



## SHAWZER

I like driving through large puddles .... I tell myself that it is cleaning all the salt off my truck .


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Nice night for sweeping
> Just a sprinkle of rain here


It's alot heavier going this year on the Town stuff and you really see the difference between town maintained streets and contractor maintained streets.
The sand is easily 3 times the amount on the contractor maintained ones.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> It's alot heavier going this year on the Town stuff and you really see the difference between town maintained streets and contractor maintained streets.
> The sand is easily 3 times the amount on the contractor maintained ones.


Its funny how municipalities hold their contractors to a higher standard than their own staff. We get scrutinized constantly about the out of town stuff we do but it's ok the parks dept. can't do half the job we do.


----------



## Mr.Markus

In this case though our town does a pretty decent job with sanding and ice control.
The contractor is relatively new and pounds the sand down when a little less would do. Could learn to turn the spinner down a bit as well. One of the dead end streets has people's porches set back about 8 ft and there is sand on them..lol.


----------



## SHAWZER

I got some gravel 30 feet onto my lawn .... I think someone was playing with a snowblower mid winter .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I am sweeping a site that I didnt plow this winter and the sand we are sweeping up is almost like chips and dust. So far on a 4 acre site I have probably 6 yards. Its insane. Every curb is smashed, every man hole hit and every pavement seam is damaged. Im saying it was plowed with a bucket or a non tripping steel edge tires off the ground. But thats non of my business and Im just a computer geek.


----------



## Mr.Markus

One of the seniors homes I do had the lot torn up and paved last fall, the pavers only put down what I assume was scratch coat. Every cover drain and seam higher but surrounded with a filler. The plow would catch it and flake it off with the tar paper under it. It took twice as long to plow so I didn't damage equipment, and even then you got surprised or forgot cause you are in a hurry. The place is a mess this year with pieces of asphalt..


----------



## JD Dave

We can’t finish sweeping until the snow piles are gone. Hoping this weekend should take care of most of them.


----------



## By-The-Lake

Had an interesting call today. I was contacted by detective from York Regional Police . At first I was thinking someone complained about something but then I find out it was regarding a car that was left onsite at one of my commercial snow removal sites for most of the winter. Apparently the vehicle was related to a homicide investigation. I know it is hard to get rid of parked vehicles but if you have a vehicle that has been onsite for a prolonged period of time it might be worthwhile reporting it to police so they can run the plates and see if it is on their naughty list and they will remove it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

So the pile you buried it under finally melted...


----------



## SHAWZER

Surrounded by bent and broken shopping carts .


----------



## By-The-Lake

Pretty much. They could have seen the rear plate if they wanted to but it was likely was a little hard to identify the car as the snow pile grew.


----------



## SHAWZER

Lot of rain ..... sure glad I live on top of a hill .


----------



## ff1221

Just over 2 inches here, not sure what that is in American.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Someone better buy Frederick Andersen some sandwiches after the game.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Same stuff different day...

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equip...ce/1428567956?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## SHAWZER

Tell me more about the quad without the spray system .


----------



## BossPlow2010

A wee bit of rain in Minden Hills this weekend.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Tell me more about the quad without the spray system .


1996 Yamaha Kodiak 400,auto 4wd. I don't want to take the sprayers off, I was contemplating using it for driveway dust control...
Unless I can get $4k.
What you can't see is the 5 hp honda that runs the sprayer there's an expandable boom or hose reel with Chem gun for spot, or treeline spraying. We used to do alot of Poison oak and such for CVC trails.


----------



## Mr.Markus

BossPlow2010 said:


> A wee bit of rain in Minden Hills this weekend


What...!? Did you fly in for a weekend hike?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mr.Markus said:


> What...!? Did you fly in for a weekend hike?


Nope, drove in Friday morning, was going to stay in tobermory, but they don't allow fires and since it was raining I wanted some warmth.


----------



## SHAWZER

No fires when its raining ...... you pee in someones cornflakes ... ?


----------



## ff1221

BossPlow2010 said:


> Nope, drove in Friday morning, was going to stay in tobermory, but they don't allow fires and since it was raining I wanted some warmth.


Coulda stopped by my place on the way past, trailers on the front lawn and the wife had the campfire and the woodstove going, beer was even cold!


----------



## BossPlow2010

SHAWZER said:


> No fires when its raining ...... you pee in someones cornflakes ... ?


I think it borders or even runs on a lot of private property up there. Minden Hills doesn't mind


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Employees sure are fun 
I love everything about business except employees

Hauling equipment home 
Maybe get a fleet picture this week


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Employees sure are fun
> I love everything about business except employees
> 
> Hauling equipment home
> Maybe get a fleet picture this week


Can't haul off a tent in the back of the 5500 this week without being overweight? Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Can't haul off a tent in the back of the 5500 this week without being overweight? Lol


I just call 
Anything anywhere anytime 
He hauls it all in one shot

I just bring my lunch box 
I should prob lighten it up too


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> Can't haul off a tent in the back of the 5500 this week without being overweight? Lol


There is a joke there somewhere...


----------



## SHAWZER

Still waiting .........


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I’m not registered to carry any weight in my 5500 and chad was educating me about weights. 

I’m not sure what it has to do with pitching a tent...

I’ll ask Mrs champ tonight about pitching a tent and my ram and see what she says

Ever since I’ve been the champ


----------



## Triple L

Anything more then a tent in the back and a ram 5500 will need ball joints, Universal's and active air intake... It's the champ till it does more work then that LOL

Deans workers apparently think a tarp in the back of a diesel truck puts them overweight


----------



## DeVries

Huh, they are that good eh?

Sounds like most Dodges no?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Even when my truck is overweight it's not...

The temps sure are dropping, maybe it'll snow tonight....

I caught the web between my thumb and index finger in a ratchet strap today, it sure did bleed alot and woke me right up when I put the old school liquid bandaid on it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

So I should buy f550 instead ?


----------



## DeVries

We've got a 12 and 13 and have had no issues with them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Haters gonna hate...


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 192856


Some guy from Lapeertucky was trying to tell me that GR was going to get 4" Saturday...looks like it shifted east and delayed a day.


----------



## GMC Driver

Spring doesn't have any spring in it's step this year.

Came home yesterday - where we left it was 82 at 8 am, came home to upper 30s and rain 11 hours later.


----------



## ff1221

Could use a couple weeks with no rain, ground here won't take anymore, everything is a sloppy mess.


----------



## SHAWZER

Just brought in another face cord of firewood .... going to need some this weekend , plus 3 daytime , minus 2 night .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Did you stock up on sandwiches?


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> Just brought in another face cord of firewood .... going to need some this weekend , plus 3 daytime , minus 2 night .


Oh look, more rain too!


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did you stock up on sandwiches?


Bunker is 2/3 full ......... or 1/3 empty ?


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like a good full tilt sandwich day tomorrow ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

Great ad by a kid around here.
https://www.facebook.com/rentasonoddjobs/photos/d41d8cd9/2065374640375996/


----------



## Mark Oomkes

How much salt is used in Newfoundland?

Other than salt spray from the ocean?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Great thing about working the same sites is you find the ghosts of equipment past..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Any extension cords?


----------



## greywynd

Looks like it’s going to be a wet spring!!

Had to go through Algonquin Park instead of taking 17 to get to Ottawa, and Huntsville and Bracebridge are getting flooded too. More rain on the way tomorrow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

greywynd said:


> Looks like it's going to be a wet spring!!
> 
> Had to go through Algonquin Park instead of taking 17 to get to Ottawa, and Huntsville and Bracebridge are getting flooded too. More rain on the way tomorrow.


If you brought your canoe you'd be golden...


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> Great thing about working the same sites is you find the ghosts of equipment past..
> View attachment 192921


Like the Sopranos ..... forget where the bodies are buried ...?


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> Great ad by a kid around here.
> https://www.facebook.com/rentasonoddjobs/photos/d41d8cd9/2065374640375996/


Thats no kid. A


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> Thats no kid. A


Compared to you and me he is...


----------



## ff1221

Anybody got a Blizzard Speedwing truck frame fit an 03 Silverado 2500hd?


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> Anybody got a Blizzard Speedwing truck frame fit an 03 Silverado 2500hd?


I just spoke to Allard about selling you a speedwing this morning...weird.


----------



## ff1221

Lol. I bought an 03 Chevy with an Arctic straight blade on it and my BIL bought an 09 with a speedwing so I bought the speedwing from him. Thought I would see if i could find a push frame first before I modify this one.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pretty sure any Blizzard mount will work, not just a Speedwing mount.


----------



## ff1221

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretty sure any Blizzard mount will work, not just a Speedwing mount.


You're likely right, I never thought about that. Should make it easier to find


----------



## cet

Is he keeping the mount that came with his truck?


ff1221 said:


> Lol. I bought an 03 Chevy with an Arctic straight blade on it and my BIL bought an 09 with a speedwing so I bought the speedwing from him. Thought I would see if i could find a push frame first before I modify this one.


----------



## SHAWZER

5 cm of snow at my place so far , nothing in town .


----------



## Mr.Markus

There is a frosting on the deck at my place .
-1 and the furnace kicked in...


----------



## SHAWZER

Few places around with no hydro , some people are in for a cool morning surprise .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> There is a frosting on the deck at my place .
> -1 and the furnace kicked in...


Chocolate or vanilla frosting?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> 5 cm of snow at my place so far , nothing in town .


You said 2"...


----------



## SHAWZER

Only in non-metric land .......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Temp is zero here 
Morning litter pickup with ice pellets rain and flurries. Nothing sticking. 

I did print pull out my passport last night.


----------



## ff1221

cet said:


> Is he keeping the mount that came with his truck?


No I'm getting that mount but I'm not sure it will bolt up, likely end up modifying it to fit.

Got a dusting on the grass, might be considered windy for even Bruce County here.


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## cet

ff1221 said:


> No I'm getting that mount but I'm not sure it will bolt up, likely end up modifying it to fit.
> 
> Got a dusting on the grass, might be considered windy for even Bruce County here.


It should be the correct mount, bolt right on.

We have a dusting too but really windy.


----------



## Mr.Markus

County Salted intersections north of the village, power is out at the shop..wth


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## SHAWZER

You need a few of these .... ?


----------



## DeVries

I looked for one of those on the road into Erin yesterday but no luck. Must have been plowed into the ditches after the last storm.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I mount them high and extendable now so I can see them...


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> I looked for one of those on the road into Erin yesterday but no luck. Must have been plowed into the ditches after the last storm.


You're too busy trying not to get your truck dirty to notice anything


----------



## DeVries

I hate a dirty truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> I hate a dirty truck.


Ford is a four letter "f" word...


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## SHAWZER

My past years ago ........


----------



## BossPlow2010

SHAWZER said:


> My past years ago ........


Oh i see you with the short shorts on in back!


----------



## SHAWZER

No , I am the driver .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Obviously on an Erin side road, possibly Main St depending on how long ago your past was ..


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> I hate a dirty truck.


I noticed you left the way I recommended, must've GPSed the car wash...


----------



## SHAWZER

We got banned from a few car wash places , bought our first pressure washer in 1989 .


----------



## DeVries

Actually that was what I was going to do, but I got lucky, it rained and my truck was clean by the time I arrived at my next appointment. The cheap dutchman in me was over joyed


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We were asked never to come back to a few Spray wash, apparently they don't like it when you have a salt freeze up on your auger....


----------



## JD Dave

Pristine PM ltd said:


> We were asked never to come back to a few Spray wash, apparently they don't like it when you have a salt freeze up on your auger....


It fill the drains and most
Places have to pay a sucker truck to come in and clean them out.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Car washes are highly regulated on their drains as well. Even just installing a wash bay privately requires oil separators from what I was told.
The guy in Erin can be a bit of a p#$_k...
He gets charity car washes and stuff shut down for not conforming to the same rules he has to for drain capture.


----------



## Matt_KMS

Got sick and tired of playing the "pull the tarp off the salt pile in the middle of a snow storm" game, so I decided to step up my game for next season. Two 40ft sea containers and a 20x40 canopy mounted on top. Lots of additional storage and room to grow! We successfully managed to get the framing up but it was too windy to install the canvas.


----------



## schrader

Nice upgrade pulling tarps is always a PITA.


----------



## Matt_KMS

I agree. It worked for what I needed it for, but the right deal came along for this setup from a friend and I couldn't turn it down. Now time to wait for Winter so we can fill it full of salt!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Are you paving it or just leaving it..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Matt_KMS said:


> I agree. It worked for what I needed it for, but the right deal came along for this setup from a friend and I couldn't turn it down. Now time to wait for Winter so we can fill it full of salt!


Fill it now at cheaper price 
I did


----------



## schrader

You are the salt king again!


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Fill it now at cheaper price
> I did


Yeah it was hard to turn down $84/ton salt.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave said:


> Yeah it was hard to turn down $84/ton salt.


I was more but I'm far away


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader said:


> You are the salt king again!


I don't have nearly what some of the hoarders have.


----------



## DeVries

I'm stuffed full too. My staff looked at the truck dumping salt and then looked at me like I was crazy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> I'm stuffed full too. My staff looked at the truck dumping salt and then looked at me like I was crazy.


Maybe they're on to something.


----------



## SHAWZER

Light snow here now .


----------



## schrader

Same here, can't say I'm surprised this spring, if its not raining its snowing.


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## MIDTOWNPC

No one remembers second place. Lol 

However the second mouse does get the cheese. 

I need a telehandler to stack my pile so I can get more in.


----------



## Matt_KMS

@Mr.Markus , I havent decided what to do yet. I am going to throw gravel in front of the containers to cut down on the mud. I did think of throwing gravel down in between the awning then using chip and dust to make a more stable base, but Im open to ideas if you have any

@MIDTOWNPC, if I can purchase salt right now at $85/ton, I'd take a few loads this week! I was paying $148/ton last Winter.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I had a dirt floor in the sand shed for years, it never got wet in there. When I moved over to salt, I paved it. I was worried more about contamination than wicking water from underneath. I would never go back to dirt or gravel, just so much easier to cleanup if circumstances change.


----------



## Matt_KMS

Thats my issue....I am renting the spot from another company and I dont want to make the site too permanent incase I need to leave in the future. Then again, I never actaully looked into the cost of paving vs gravel/chip and dust. Maybe that will change my mind...


----------



## Matt_KMS

If anyone has any leads on good cheap salt (oxymoron?, I would love to get this salt bin filled up. pm me with details!


----------



## DeVries

What we have done with ours is put interlocking brick on the floor. most landscapers who do hardscapes will remove old stone, its probably cheaper than paving and will last a lot longer.


----------



## GMC Driver

Matt_KMS said:


> Then again, I never actaully looked into the cost of paving vs gravel/chip and dust. Maybe that will change my mind...


Around $4/square foot here for quality work.



DeVries said:


> What we have done with ours is put interlocking brick on the floor. most landscapers who do hardscapes will remove old stone, its probably cheaper than paving and will last a lot longer.


Yup - the one at the home yard is pavers. But I may pour concrete this summer, it needs to be redone as it grew in size a bit this spring. Half the bins I poured off last year when someone I know miscalculated. Problem with that is there is very little notice.


----------



## cet

Matt_KMS said:


> If anyone has any leads on good cheap salt (oxymoron?, I would love to get this salt bin filled up. pm me with details!


I love oxymorons,

Jumbo Shrimp

Happily Married....


----------



## SHAWZER

Moneymaking - Snowplower


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC said:


> No one remembers second place. Lol
> 
> However the second mouse does get the cheese.
> 
> I need a telehandler to stack my pile so I can get more in.


A conveyor is cheaper and stacks higher.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sold the grader today. Makes me sad....
Hopefully going to a good owner/operator.
Allatt doesn't make them anymore and I guess the clincher was a complete service manual and reference parts list that was thicker than the manual.


----------



## SHAWZER

You will be grading driveways in your sleep tonight .....


----------



## schrader

Should be building an Ark in your sleep, we might need it with all this rain.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hopefully it floods the gov computers, apparently I had a record year last year.


----------



## DeVries

Another 10 mm of rain this aft. Lake levels are getting close to the 2017 levels when a lot of shoreline damage occurred.
Got another break wall breach at a site today. Wont be long and these blocks will be into the lake.


----------



## schrader

Think a lot of it missed us, good thing because we don't need anymore rain.


----------



## GMC Driver

Happening on Lake Erie as well.


----------



## ff1221

Its getting bad here too, I think we are at or above 85/86 levels, lost most the roads along the lake between here and Port Elgin back then. The storm surge on Saturday was so big the end of the pier in town was under water, it's usually 4-5' above lake level.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Ten cervesas past noon here
Better get ready for dinner


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Suns out!


----------



## SHAWZER

Cobourg looks different since the last time I was there .....


----------



## schrader

Nice Dean enjoy you have definitely earned a vacation.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Cobourg looks different since the last time I was there .....


Dean sure did throw a lot of sand...


----------



## Triple L

But did he bring sand to the beach is another question LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Salt on the rim 
Salt in the shed


----------



## DeVries

Ok Ok stop rubbing it in. Shoot would love some sun about now. Its been overcast and dreary here.


----------



## BossPlow2010

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Suns out!
> 
> View attachment 193072


Did you see me?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have some residences at h Caledon ski club and I'm a little behind on my cleanups cause of the snow...


----------



## Mr.Markus

BossPlow2010 said:


> Did you see me?


 I zoomed and figured you were Bubba Shrimp.,.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I have some residences at h Caledon ski club and I'm a little behind on my cleanups cause of the snow...
> 
> View attachment 193082


Marquette had 5.5" of snow yesterday.

https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill-s-blog/may-snow-in-upper-michigan/1972044655


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

BossPlow2010 said:


> Did you see me?


I only wave at auction sales

Was that you in the banana hammock ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Bye bye Thomas the Tank..


----------



## SHAWZER

I think it is on the float backwards ...... is there an engine turbo ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

There is and exhaust was covered before we were done. Didn't want to lose the doors either...patchy latchy.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Neat...
I don't know what it is but it looks like it articulates...

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equip...er/1431613393?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Neat...
> I don't know what it is but it looks like it articulates...
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equip...er/1431613393?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Are you trying to take advantage of the Kijiji King being on holidays?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm just a sub...












ordinate!


----------



## SHAWZER

Let us know how fast it travels back to Erin MM . You are close to it .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Let us know how fast it travels back to Erin MM . You are close to it .


I'm trying to get rid of stuff...lol I was only on Kijiji to edit my ad, I got dizzytracted...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The talk of ticks has been brought up at my sons school. One of the kids had a tick found on him but got it removed fairly quick.

It’s really scares me with employees 
Like wsib scares me


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have infected ones in my yard. We found one on our younger pup, tested himand are now treating him for lime disease...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I wish Kubota had stayed with the hydrostatic pedal on the rtv. Everyone I know hates this hard shifting auto they refuse to fix. The control pad for the implements is no better for intuitiveness. I've never been this beat up driving a machine...


----------



## SHAWZER

Your hand slips off the knob ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I get rammy, also the clearance for the steering wheel is tight so the contact with my thumb actually blistered. It is a hard mental switch to run it though. At one point I was out in a lane of traffic trying to get it into reverse while punching the accelerator pedal like it was my 2560 reverse pedal.lol.


----------



## SHAWZER

Anyone you know see you ........ was it right after lunch ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Were you at Stewart's for free burgers...?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

That is one thing I have always found with kubota. They just stick a joystick and a lever somewhere 

Some of the Deere setups are great. 

You could list it on Kijiji 
One owner lady driven ? 
Replace it with a $65k toolcat 
You had a good year right... spend it or send it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The front mounts come in at half that with a cab and the levers and attachments are great. They are light enough too, I bought this for the dump box, carrying tools in the back is a time saver for me...


----------



## FredG

Mr.Markus said:


> The front mounts come in at half that with a cab and the levers and attachments are great. They are light enough too, I bought this for the dump box, carrying tools in the back is a time saver for me...
> View attachment 193125


 Very nice. Thumbs Up


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> The front mounts come in at half that with a cab and the levers and attachments are great. They are light enough too, I bought this for the dump box, carrying tools in the back is a time saver for me...
> View attachment 193125


I thought people bought those to get their 200k pulling truck to the starting line.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Mr.Markus said:


> The front mounts come in at half that with a cab and the levers and attachments are great. They are light enough too, I bought this for the dump box, carrying tools in the back is a time saver for me...


In that case, would you be better off with another front mount with a grass catcher/dumper box on it?

Remove the top of the clamshell, or just use the bottom frame to put a simple welded box on.

You wouldn't need the belt drive blower or hoses.


----------



## ff1221

Has a dumpbox for the wifey, does Mach 6 through the mud for me! No broom but I'm ok with that!


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> I wish Kubota had stayed with the hydrostatic pedal on the rtv. Everyone I know hates this hard shifting auto they refuse to fix. The control pad for the implements is no better for intuitiveness. I've never been this beat up driving a machine...
> View attachment 193121


Mine went in for some update last fall and it did make it a little easier. I wasn't very happy the first time I drove it either.


----------



## Mr.Markus

A lot of my customers have them and rarely use them, just a transport from here to there. I Got Stuff To Do...lol. 
It's funny, I feel better about it now it was just a busy day that day...used it the next morning and I wasn't as frustrated.


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> Were you at Stewart's for free burgers...?


A little late to respond ....... no


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

we use our toolcat everyday for daily litter pickup. 

It’s better then anything else for us because you can toss bags in the bucket and then can dump them in the dumpster. Also it sits onsite so anyone can do that task. 

We really like it if we have smaller mulch jobs as we just put a bigger bucket on it and hold the bucket right up to the garden and use a grain scoop to shovel out mulch. 

I wouldn’t buy a new one cause they are so expensive but my used one I bought back in 2011 has been good other then hydraulic hoses.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

This place is very nice but I'm starting to miss work a little. The workers were trimming here using shindawa tools. Didn't have my camera

These pics turned out well


----------



## Mr.Markus

Is that Chad taking pictures of you taking pictures....


----------



## ff1221

Shawzer I just saw your ad on kijiji, is it still snowing up there?


----------



## SHAWZER

No , not for awhile now , guess I should delete that ad .....


----------



## ff1221

Never know, if this weather doesn't soon improve you might get more business


----------



## SHAWZER

Gone now , so no more snow for a few months .....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Is that Chad taking pictures of you taking pictures....


Stunt double!


----------



## dingybigfoot

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/may/03/amsterdam-ban-petrol-diesel-cars-bikes-2030


----------



## Mr.Markus

dingybigfoot said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/may/03/amsterdam-ban-petrol-diesel-cars-bikes-2030


----------



## ff1221

Lmfao!:laugh:


----------



## DeVries

Thanks Markus.


----------



## GMC Driver

nevermind...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

These things are awesome


----------



## Mr.Markus

Itd make a great back up truck in the back of a ford or dodge...


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> These things are awesome
> 
> View attachment 193167


There's 2 for sale on HWY 48 north of Ravenshoe, both have dump boxes.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> There's 2 for sale on HWY 48 north of Ravenshoe, both have dump boxes.


For dumping out tents...?


----------



## GMC Driver

Any one got a line on sand trap sand? I need some for a client's home, for an existing trap. The white stuff.


----------



## DeVries

I've purchased it from Sawmill Dave. Not sure how much you need, I was getting 3 yards just to top it up.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

GMC Driver said:


> Any one got a line on sand trap sand? I need some for a client's home, for an existing trap. The white stuff.


I hear cet spends a lot of time in the sand maybe he knows.

try here. 
https://hutchesonsand.com/


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I hear cet spends a lot of time in the sand maybe he knows.
> 
> try here.
> https://hutchesonsand.com/


I did today. Ours came from Ohio, a little far to go.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I hear cet spends a lot of time in the sand maybe he knows.
> 
> try here.
> https://hutchesonsand.com/


He doesn't wait for the snow to melt...


----------



## Mr.Markus

There are some big snow companies buying up our commercial properties in Erin


----------



## Triple L

After 16 years I finally got it right and pulled the trigger on an enclosed... I like to call it the "pre emissions enclosed" as no yellow sticker, no cvor, no pretrip and no heavy plates and no emissions on the pickups hahaha, 36" walkbehind, walker and 60" super z fit just nice


----------



## Mr.Markus

14ft? SRW 
I heard you bought a dodge from Dean, is that why you had to go lighter..?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Triple L said:


> After 16 years I finally got it right and pulled the trigger on an enclosed... I like to call it the "pre emissions enclosed" as no yellow sticker, no cvor, no pretrip and no heavy plates and no emissions on the pickups hahaha, 36" walkbehind, walker and 60" super z fit just nice
> 
> View attachment 193217
> 
> 
> View attachment 193218


Consider putting truck bed liner spray on the floor, both sides


----------



## Triple L

7x14+2 with 18" of extra height so the 1025r can fit with the cab on and a 5200 lb axle... That's a great idea for the floor! I was thinking of using a deck sealer, what do all you guys find works best to keep the floor in good shape?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> 7x14+2 with 18" of extra height so the 1025r can fit with the cab on and a 5200 lb axle... That's a great idea for the floor! I was thinking of using a deck sealer, what do all you guys find works best to keep the floor in good shape?


Home hardware building centre sells liquid rubber in a can

We roll it on
Two coats. 
Rinses right out and it's been good 
About $100 a gallon

We use to use porch and patio paint with the shake in plastic beads to give it some grip.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> 14ft? SRW
> I heard you bought a dodge from Dean, is that why you had to go lighter..?


He is getting married soon so I think he just wanted to get his dog house ready.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> He is getting married soon so I think he just wanted to get his dog house ready.


That explains the winter weight and diabetes...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I cant believe it's May 12 and I'm still in my insulated jeans , jacket and gloves....swore it was going to snow today.


----------



## SHAWZER

My wife had the same outfit on today .......:laugh:


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> My wife had the same outfit on today .......:laugh:


I know, I called her...


----------



## SHAWZER

Chance of snowflakes around Dundalk overnight ..... that should freak some people out .


----------



## DeVries

More rain on tap for tomorrow, just what we needed


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Getting lots of rain in Kingston and cobourg also.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Might be a good shopping day for you on Kijiji Dean..


----------



## cet

Triple L said:


> After 16 years I finally got it right and pulled the trigger on an enclosed... I like to call it the "pre emissions enclosed" as no yellow sticker, no cvor, no pretrip and no heavy plates and no emissions on the pickups hahaha, 36" walkbehind, walker and 60" super z fit just nice
> 
> View attachment 193217
> 
> 
> View attachment 193218


I thought any trailer over 3000lbs required brakes?


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> I thought any trailer over 3000lbs required brakes?


Chad works in Kitchener, you're in Ontario.

_*Ontario*_
Trailer or semi-trailer - Every trailer or semi-trailer having a gross weight of 1,360 kilograms (3,000 Ibs) or more shall be equipped with brakes adequate to stop and to hold the vehicle.

In any case , I don't think he said it doesn't have brakes.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Chad works in Kitchener, you're in Ontario.
> 
> _*Ontario*_
> Trailer or semi-trailer - Every trailer or semi-trailer having a gross weight of 1,360 kilograms (3,000 Ibs) or more shall be equipped with brakes adequate to stop and to hold the vehicle.
> 
> In any case , I don't think he said it doesn't have brakes.


Don't trailers with brakes need yellow stickers?


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> I've purchased it from Sawmill Dave. Not sure how much you need, I was getting 3 yards just to top it up.


Thanks - I will check it out.



MIDTOWNPC said:


> Home hardware building centre sells liquid rubber in a can
> 
> We roll it on
> Two coats.
> Rinses right out and it's been good
> About $100 a gallon
> 
> We use to use porch and patio paint with the shake in plastic beads to give it some grip.


We just did 3 trailers with this stuff this spring, and so far are happy with it. The last time we did bedliner - it didn't stand up so well, lifted off the plywood. Might have been a poor job too. But at least with the paint we figured it's a DIY fix if areas need to be touched up.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> Chad works in Kitchener, you're in Ontario.
> 
> _*Ontario*_
> Trailer or semi-trailer - Every trailer or semi-trailer having a gross weight of 1,360 kilograms (3,000 Ibs) or more shall be equipped with brakes adequate to stop and to hold the vehicle.
> 
> In any case , I don't think he said it doesn't have brakes.


It most certainly does have brakes, anything under 4500 kg does not require an annual safety, a trailer under 6171 lbs and single axle does not get added to the truck GCWR, therefore the truck doesn't require an annual safety and heavy plates, therefore no cvor and pre trip, therefore can be "pre emissions" therefore digerman drives down the road with a big smile and says thanks to the ford government hahaha


----------



## DeVries

Almost forgot what a sunset looked like until tonight.


----------



## cet

Triple L said:


> It most certainly does have brakes, anything under 4500 kg does not require an annual safety, a trailer under 6171 lbs and single axle does not get added to the truck GCWR, therefore the truck doesn't require an annual safety and heavy plates, therefore no cvor and pre trip, therefore can be "pre emissions" therefore digerman drives down the road with a big smile and says thanks to the ford government hahaha


That's good to know. I was under the understanding that anything with brakes required an annual sticker.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Chad is 100 percent correct, but I would still prefer two axle's. The abuse the equipment takes is unreal on our pothole filled streets.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Didn't Doug take on Rob's phone #, that you could call to get those fixed anytime day or night!?


----------



## GMC Driver

Pristine PM ltd said:


> The abuse the equipment takes is unreal on our pothole filled streets.





Mr.Markus said:


> Didn't Doug take on Rob's phone #, that you could call to get those fixed anytime day or night!?


And I know a guy that sells a product that you can use to fill those potholes once, and you won't have to go back and fill them again.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Is he trustworthy...?
Back into the rain....again.


----------



## Matt_KMS

Have any of you guys had experience running or are currrently running a brine application setup? I am having some deep thoughts about turning our spare truck (Ford F250 7.3) into a brine application truck for this upcoming Winter. Ideally we would elbe able to quickly remove the brine setup and drop in our spare salter if things got crazy or had a break down. Would love to learn more


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I watched a guy all winter spray brine around here but there were only a few times I saw it being effective however I think it was late to be applied.

We also had a lot of events here where it rained or was wet sleet falling and I think the rock salt lasted and held longer. 

I also have no idea what this guy was spraying.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I also hope to take all the guys work for 3x the money. Lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Matt_KMS said:


> Have any of you guys had experience running or are currrently running a brine application setup? I am having some deep thoughts about turning our spare truck (Ford F250 7.3) into a brine application truck for this upcoming Winter. Ideally we would elbe able to quickly remove the brine setup and drop in our spare salter if things got crazy or had a break down. Would love to learn more


Just be aware of its limitations.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Let’s go raptors


----------



## SHAWZER

Do basketball players golf after there season is over like hockey players ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Is wild turkey season open yet, I might be in trouble.... First day of jorts'too...


----------



## ff1221

You're safe, its open. Looks like your truck isn't quite so safe!


----------



## Mr.Markus

First ding have to trade it now..
It was a big turkey...


----------



## Hydromaster

Yummm ,,,, roasted wild turkey .


----------



## DeVries

Black flies are horrible. Its been a few years since they were this bad.

Turkey for dinner this week Markus?


----------



## Triple L

Don't feel too bad, atleast you were driving the right truck, imagine a June bug LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Black flies are horrible. Its been a few years since they were this bad.
> 
> Turkey for dinner this week Markus?


This week...! You obviously haven't seen me eat.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Anybody else getting texts and calls from Jiffy? They continue to contact me from different numbers.


----------



## cet

dingybigfoot said:


> Anybody else getting texts and calls from Jiffy? They continue to contact me from different numbers.


Maybe you need an oil change.


----------



## SHAWZER

Or more peanut butter . Most of my telemarket calls are from google ......


----------



## dingybigfoot

hahaha..lol.


----------



## DeVries

Just what we needed, another 10mm of rain.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Just what we needed, another 10mm of rain.


Is that metric mm?


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is that metric mm?


mm= Metric mile


----------



## SHAWZER

They are the PITA marks on our tape measures that nobody can read ......


----------



## FredG

SHAWZER said:


> They are the PITA marks on our tape measures that nobody can read ......


 The Surgeon that will be doing my rotator cuff sez you got a 5 meter tare in there. In my mind I'm like WTF, never said anything because I didn't want to look like a DA. :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> 5 meter tare in there.


Those are some serious gorilla arms at 5 meters long...


----------



## SHAWZER

5 meters is over 16 feet ......


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Those are some serious gorilla arms at 5 meters long...


 Did I say that wrong I don't understand metric. Maybe he said millimeter what ever he said it was not inches.


----------



## FredG

SHAWZER said:


> 5 meters is over 16 feet ......


 Well I didn't want to look like a DA in the Doctors office so I do it on plowsite instead. :laugh: :hammerhead: :terribletowel:


----------



## SHAWZER

Could be mm or cm .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Could be mm or cm .


Shirley hope it's not metric miles...


----------



## SHAWZER

Who is Shirley ?


----------



## Hydromaster

SHAWZER said:


> Who is Shirley ?


Shirley....


----------



## SHAWZER

5 mm is roughly 3/16 inch . 5 cm is just under 2 inches .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Being a rotator cuff I'm sure it was 5 millimeters.


----------



## FredG

SHAWZER said:


> 5 mm is roughly 5/16 inch . 5 cm is just under 2 inches .


 I will have to have my Warden pull my medical records, she can do that from her office. In hind site I should of just asked him even if he did think I was a DA.


----------



## SHAWZER

5mm is about 3/16 inch


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Being a rotator cuff I'm sure it was 5 millimeters.


 I guess maybe I better read about metric.


----------



## SHAWZER

1 meter is 39 3/8 inches ...........


----------



## FredG

SHAWZER said:


> 1 meter is 39 3/8 inches ...........


 Man you got me totally discombobulated. :laugh:


----------



## SHAWZER

Easiest way is to get a tape measure with both imperial and metric on it .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Easiest way is to get a tape measure with both imperial and metric on it .


Never seen one...


----------



## SHAWZER

We have a hard time finding a tape measure with just imperial or with just metric ......


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> 1 meter is 39 3/8 inches ...........


It's metre, like centre lol. Once you use metric it's much easier than imperial. Everything is in 10's so doing multiplication or division is simple.
Having said that I don't use metric.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

draglam called Friday 
Brown salt
Boat load in Oshawa 
$115 a tonne 
Anyone buying anything...


----------



## DeVries

I'm full to the brim. Can't fit anymore.

Almost 40mm rain today, thats 1.575 inches for our south of the border friends. It can stop now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> draglam called Friday
> Brown salt
> Boat load in Oshawa
> $115 a tonne
> Anyone buying anything...


With the moisture we've been getting I doubt anyone is moving any salt...

2204 lbs in a metric tonne...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

They said their boat load is arrive late next week


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Never seen one...


 Me either.


----------



## BossPlow2010

MIDTOWNPC said:


> draglam called Friday
> Brown salt
> Boat load in Oshawa
> $115 a tonne
> Anyone buying anything...


Spoke with Kissner on Monday about getting a truck load of sidewalk decider, but I don't need that much so I was going to see if anyone around here wanted to buy a few pallets

minimum order is a full truck which is 18 pallets


----------



## FredG

BossPlow2010 said:


> Spoke with Kissner on Monday about getting a truck load of sidewalk decider, but I don't need that much so I was going to see if anyone around here wanted to buy a few pallets
> 
> minimum order is a full truck which is 18 pallets


 For what suppose to freeze or are you just getting a killer deal.


----------



## BossPlow2010

FredG said:


> For what suppose to freeze or are you just getting a killer deal.


Trying not to have the issue I did last year where the nearest supplier was in Cleaveland, I got a price in April or march from a guy in Norfolk, VA. They wanted like 12 bucks a bag, said he was getting it for around that price, I paid 4.56 per bag the year prior when site one was trying to get rid of it. Which 4.56 per bag of sidewalk deicer is a pretty good deal. Site one didn't normally sell it, but ran out of ice byter or icenator and started stocking that


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

nice to see the raptors win


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Some of the signs people had were halarious 

Giannis Aintagonnawinintoronto
Kawhi me a river 

I had no idea the age of some of these guys. Yesterday was Norm Powell’s bday. He is 26. 

A lot has to be said that you can be really good at something but to succeed you need to be really good under pressure. See it in golf all the time. 

One of the reasons I like snow. You pretty well get one chance, you can always cut the grass tomorrow it seems. 

Or like a simple game of connect four. 
All is good till someone wants to play for $5000 then things get exciting


----------



## Triple L

Do I hear you calling out Nick was that last post hahahahaha?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nice night for some line painting...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

A lot of Deere in the woods today...

Making room for some mulch deliveries


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I was looking up stencils and came across this.

No painting tonight. Feels like rain is comming. Grass is growing fast but dandelions are growing faster


----------



## SHAWZER

You are going to need new plates ...... JD DEAN


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I don’t have a truck to put plates on. Lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I don't have a truck long enough to put plates on. Lol.


Fixed it for you...


----------



## DeVries

Is that an edge flex blade on the one tractor?
If it is how did it scrape, curious as they are quite a bit cheaper than the live edge


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> If it is how did it scrape, curious as they are quite a bit cheaper than the live edge


We love ours - picked up one this past year. Also have a sub that went with one this year as well, big improvement.

That being said, never have run MP. All our HLA in the future will be Edge Flex.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

i have a few flex edges. 
I had one two seasons ago on the 6150 and it was amazing. Even great in ice storms. There were places we were able to salt and then when they closed we let the ice build up and peeled it off because we had a salt barrier down 
Last season I added a couple more 
One to the 6430 and then I asked them to make 3 of them in a 3000 series blade 9-13. Before the season ended I was able to get one on the loader tractor and I found it much easier to plow with as I wasn’t playing with the skew on the loader every min. I wasn’t liking playing around to much cause I’m not a fan of goin slow. 
Never had a MP but loved this.


----------



## DeVries

Sounds like they are comparable blades.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Sounds like they are comparable blades.


Maybe some competition will help MP pricing.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The big thing for me was all my tractors already had hla mounts 
I ordered new 3000 series flex edge blades for the tractors but took the old blades off and made them skid steer quick tachs and used them on skids. Took the pushers off the skid steers and put them for sale. 

Most of my skid steers plow small sites that are condos or 10-15 cars the change from pusher to snow wing made for better results then the places they prep for big tractors they really did a better job and were quicker. The tractors scraping with flex edges gave better results. Those daytime open ups where you go in and can scrape everything up with the flex edge was amazing. 

My math was something like 
Sell used pusher for $1500 
New snow wing 9-13 was $7500
New snow wing flex edge was $9600


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The newest wing design on the hla is very nice. I’ll get a pic when rain stops


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC said:


> The newest wing design on the hla is very nice. I'll get a pic when rain stops


I'll agree the new wing edges are a big improvement. The flex edge while a big inprovement also it still doesn't compare to a MP. We have them working side by side. That being said the price difference makes it a hard choice. We don't get much more then 100 hours out of a horst cutting edge before the flip. We can easily get 4 times that out of an MP. I do like that Horst blades have global quick attach. Great for moving blades around for service. I can buy front 3 point hitches cheaper then a harness now and I find it keeps the blades closer to the tractor. Hard decisions when buying new. If MP was 20% less in price it would be a no brainer for me.


----------



## DeVries

I have the MP with the live edges and love them. But being dutch if I can get something cheaper and it does the same job great 

I never liked the wing edges on the Horst blades. Would like to see the new style.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Here is a picture of a 1016 on 6430


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

That 20% saved could go to more...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

sima show...
*DeVos Place, Grand Rapids, MI*
Thursday, June 27, 2019 | 11:15am-5:30pm
Friday, June 28, 2019 | 9:30am-12:30pm

anyone going to this?


----------



## SHAWZER

Heard a guy from GR is having a shindig that weekend ....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Heard a guy from GR is having a shindig that weekend ....


Who????


----------



## SHAWZER

I think MM has his name and details ........


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have no idea what any of you are talking about...

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equip...sc/1431615387?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Another nice night for 10km


----------



## Mr.Markus

I ve been settling up my friends estate. I had a couple of Pods delivered to shuffle some of the stuff around to my house and shop.
I might be a little behind the times but these things fascinate me. Pick everything up level, I might have to buy into this franchise...


----------



## SHAWZER

I guess a lot of people have Raptor Fever , hard to watch when the game starts after my pre sleep nap time ......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Finally earned my stripes here.
Rain all weekend


----------



## Mr.Markus

Striping weeds mostly...I miss weed free lawns...


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I often have commercial customers wanting mulch top ups because they want the fresh colour rather then the need mulch. Don’t get me wrong I like mulch money but has anyone ever sprayed the mulch with mulch dye. 
9600 sq ft coverage for approx $100


----------



## schrader

I find after one season the fines in the mulch break down and your left with the bigger chunks. If you sprayed it would be a chunky mulch. Mulch jobs were always gravy money for us.


----------



## Triple L

We mulch annually, unless it's hemlock then bi annual... In 6 years you get paid to strip it down and take it all out and start the process all over again lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I am familiar with the gravy. I like the gravy.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I alternate, mulching and cultivating.
One year mulch, next year cultivate it. 
It works it in and you rarely have remove any.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My helper showed up as the sun went down today, can't say I got anymore accomplished with him though...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> My helper showed up as the sun went down today, can't say I got anymore accomplished with him though...
> View attachment 193678


Probably because the trimmer isn't long enough to reach the ground.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Drier vent isn't so dry...


----------



## SHAWZER

Just saw that Insurance on wifes 2017 Escape is going up another 350 bucks a year . There explanation was all Insurance rates are jumping up . Going to keep a sharp eye on this and check with other brokers . Anyone else .... ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

What is your wife hiding from you?


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha , a few things but nothing about the Escape . Broker said no claims or anything but insurance jumped that much ... :hammerhead:


----------



## DeVries

My liability went up 9%. Zero claims ever, since we started snow in 88.

Broker told me the same thing, insurance companies are not making enough percentages overall.


----------



## SHAWZER

My f250 truck insurance went down a little at renewal in April ....... snow renewal is soon , time will tell .


----------



## SHAWZER

I just figured it out ..... her insurance jumped up 27 % ..  for no reason .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> I just figured it out ..... her insurance jumped up 27 % ..  for no reason .


27% metric or Murcan?


----------



## SHAWZER

Yes ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

We should start a plowers captive insurance. We can all meet in the Caymans once a year to see who can join and who gets kicked out.


----------



## GMC Driver

Just went through a renewal here too - numbers are similar to what's been said. Painful.

Also have a client who decided that we need to increase the organic weed control on their site to include areas never covered before, and we need to eat the cost to the tune of $6k. I guess it's not getting done.

Staff issues - had one quit because he was expected to work longer than 8 hours a day. Not a desk job. Wasn't a problem last season. Another didn't like to be told to slow down and obey all traffic signs.... Please! Or to go back to re-cut some sites because they were mowed in the same fashion as his driving.

Weather - starting to "dry" enough to be able to almost cover all lawns without significant ruts. We're due for a shower - 1.5 inches should do it.

Saw it snowed in Algonquin Park today - and I was almost jealous.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Staff issues. .

Shows up late everyday, only works when the sun is shining, blames everything on the boss.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I think I work for Tony Stark....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> We should start a plowers captive insurance. We can all meet in the Caymans once a year to see who can join and who gets kicked out.


I'm in


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> My liability went up 9%. Zero claims ever, since we started snow in 88.
> 
> Broker told me the same thing, insurance companies are not making enough percentages overall.


That is an incredible record 
Have you ever been put on notice of an incident ?


----------



## DeVries

We did once, about 4 years ago, the scope of work did not include a sidewalk from the subdivision to the back of the plaza. It was owned by the plaza owner just never put it in the scope of work to be cleared. From what I assume the owner ended up with the suite.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Just went through a renewal here too - numbers are similar to what's been said. Painful.
> 
> Also have a client who decided that we need to increase the organic weed control on their site to include areas never covered before, and we need to eat the cost to the tune of $6k. I guess it's not getting done.
> 
> Staff issues - had one quit because he was expected to work longer than 8 hours a day. Not a desk job. Wasn't a problem last season. Another didn't like to be told to slow down and obey all traffic signs.... Please! Or to go back to re-cut some sites because they were mowed in the same fashion as his driving.
> 
> Weather - starting to "dry" enough to be able to almost cover all lawns without significant ruts. We're due for a shower - 1.5 inches should do it.
> 
> Saw it snowed in Algonquin Park today - and I was almost jealous.


The joys of bizness ownership.

Losing 1 good guy to an 8-5 job, more money, no plowing. Can't compete with that.

My "gardener" gave her 2 weeks yesterday. Lasted a whole month. It was for the best...apparently being tired is a good reason to be late 5 times in 2 weeks. Add in the inability to get anything accomplished in an efficient manner that meets or comes close to budgeted times...

Employees are in the driver's seat right now...and they seem to know it. Sucks being mid contract, but going to have to make some tough decisions before contracts go out in August.


----------



## BossPlow2010

I wish everyone gave a two week notice, often you have these kids who are cats and afraid of face to face interaction and do everything over a text message.or they just stop showing up..


----------



## ff1221

Looks like staffing issues are more wide spread than just here. Wife and I gave up having staff years ago but I had a colleague cutting a commercial site for me last year, just found out yesterday he can't get staff and isn't doing it this year, grass was a little tall.


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> I think I work for Tony Stark....
> 
> View attachment 193690


By the plate even better, Scarlett Johansson...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Ajlawn1 said:


> By the plate even better, Scarlett Johansson...


Didn't she move to Waterloo ?


----------



## Triple L

Ezra Ave LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> Ezra Ave LOL


Drayton!?


----------



## cet

What a surprise ,its raining, again.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I was just finishing up a place today when the irrigation guys showed up, they wouldn't get out of the truck while it's raining.


----------



## By-The-Lake

I just love how insurance works. They love you when you pay the premiums but the second you have a claim....sorry no renewal.

Had my first slip and fall claim that is going to court. My insurance company has not been informed where the incident happened on the property and of course the claimant waits to report until almost 2 years have gone past hoping that all documentation has been lost. Property owner can't find video footage but I do have my logs that indicate that I was onsite to salt twice the day of the incident. 

Is there a reliable source to check weather conditions. Need info for Oak Ridges but Richmond Hill, Aurora or King City would likely be similar.

Wondering if I will need to attend court and if anyone has advice for dealing with these type of claims.


----------



## SHAWZER

If your Insurance company is not renewing you maybe they plan on paying the claim out of court . What is the name of insurance company ? If its trillium they are getting out of snow .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Economical has done the same. I can see the writing on the wall for me. I'm going to focus on some residential clients that pay well year-round and drop the snow only customers, let the new kids mortgage their homes for equipment, unsurance, labourers etc. 
I get that their numbers aren't where they are supposed to be...I have always adjusted to meet their criteria, I don't do municipal anymore, hospitals, schools,box stores, the new one is seniors complexes. Really, what's left? 
I could work for a bigger company in the winter but I'm really not into the pay cut for the same kind of hours....


----------



## DeVries

Enviroment Canada will have the historical weather for your area.


----------



## SHAWZER

Leave it up to the insurance investigator , I find the more you do the less they do there jobs . You have your logs for that day , all you need . Have you been to the Day of Discovery yet ? If they are dropping you let them do there work .


----------



## Mr.Markus

What a great day ...

Finally!

How do you sneak up on a doe and her fawn on a diesel mower?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> What a great day ...
> 
> Finally!
> 
> How do you sneak up on a doe and her fawn on a diesel mower?
> View attachment 193755


Lol...funny you say that...I was watering a tree this morning, took a look around and there was a deer watching me...good thing I don't have performance anxiety.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I had probably one of the most entertaining days I've ever had working on a Friday. It must be the sunshine...
Spotted the deer on the trail. Got a call today from the most appealing Russian accent woman that wanted her lawn cut once and her mower fixed, I gave her the number of a good small engine mechanic, " but I'm all alone I can't lift it into my car.."
".I'm not falling for that one....again."

I put off a small 1.5 hr lawn from Wed beause of rain. Show up today and the owner is plastered...just turned 75 wants me to take him to the Manor in Guelph, his treat.
"Sorry Steve, 2 more lawns and a wedding to attend tonight. I'm booked "


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lol...funny you say that...I was watering a tree this morning, took a look around and there was a deer watching me...good thing I don't have performance anxiety.


Was the deer making a laughing sound ....... Ha Ha


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I went to buffalo today to pick up some things I ordered to my mailbox. 
I couldn't believe how there are no weeds or dandelions at most of the commercial places. It's crazy. 
Not to mention the isles in the store of bug tick misquito repellent and sprays along with grass chemicals and things.

Some nice looking lawns even if they weren't freshly cut

I bought two large forms to make my own concrete meter blocks with humps that interlock and lift points. The same blocks lefarge are making.
Got to have dinner at the Olive Garden and checked out the ram5500s in the car lots there.

Mrs champ wants to go down again but needs her membership renewed at the wholesale club 
I said pardon?

...ever since I've been the champ


----------



## Mr.Markus

How bad is Cobourg that Buffalo looks good to you...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

There are so many dandelions and weeds here it’s crazy 
Most of the places in cobourg don’t even have irrigation


----------



## Mr.Markus

It the same here, just add cuts to your contracts and make mow money...


----------



## SHAWZER

I wish the weather would stay like this all summer , low to mid 20 and low humidity .


----------



## ff1221

Looks like its gonna remain cold and wet but I'd take more of this too.


----------



## DeVries

Amazing, just what we needed. More rain.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> Amazing, just what we needed. More rain.


We did - the yard was dusty on Saturday.

Not good for you guys on the north side of the peninsula - the heavier ground isn't drying out. A lot of corn planted here on the weekend.


----------



## DeVries

Ya nothing in here yet. Glad I planted wheat last fall on my fields. Hope it dries up by late August early September so it can be harvested.


----------



## SHAWZER

I do not watch basketball but it is great the Raptors can win the championship tonight .


----------



## Mr.Markus

The seniors home was complaining about the handicapped signs getting pushed over in the winter months. I told them that i backdrag those spots out and don't touch the signs. I straighten them for them anyway during my spring clean up which was last month.








1


----------



## ff1221

Looks to me like the sign is just scared of that car!


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Looks like all except for the sign near the shrub have suffered from a park-by-braille technique.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mr.Markus said:


> The seniors home was complaining about the handicapped signs getting pushed over in the winter months. I told them that i backdrag those spots out and don't touch the signs. I straighten them for them anyway during my spring clean up which was last month.
> 
> View attachment 193883
> 1


Steel pipe aboot 6' long, about 4" dia sink about 18" in the ground, put sign post down in the ground through the pipe fill pipe with concrete.


----------



## SHAWZER

Maybe the sign is to help stop the cars from going down the hill onto the sidewalk .


----------



## Mr.Markus

You guys really aren't solution people are you! 
https://www.seton.com/best/flexible-parking-post


----------



## SHAWZER

Only $ 411.80 each to buy ...... are you giving them a good discount for installation ........


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

where is a good place to buy a performance package for my 2008 Dodge Ram 2500 Cummins. 
egr, dpf delete, new exhaust and tuner.
I can order it to my usa postal box or to canada 
I dont need to adjust the tune on the fly or anything special I just want to not have the dpf errors or dash lights after the removal. Im taking this truck to the grave with me so


----------



## SHAWZER

Toronto NBA Champions , now if we could only say Toronto NHL Champions ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

http://digg.com/video/raptors-fan-plant-for-kawhi


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> http://digg.com/video/raptors-fan-plant-for-kawhi


This might explain some of the missing flowers we planted in planters at a mall.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It has been my experience that the closer to a bar that you do plantings the more the likelyhood of vandalism to said plantings..
It's not a theory, it's a fact...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Better then socks for Father's Day 
A money launching gun. Lol. 
Markus can I see your wallet to test it out


----------



## SHAWZER

Strippers front row weapon ........


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Better then socks for Father's Day
> A money launching gun. Lol.
> Markus can I see your wallet to test it out
> 
> View attachment 193981


You have to get in line behind my wife...
I swear she has 2 of those guns.


----------



## dingybigfoot

MIDTOWNPC said:


> This might explain some of the missing flowers we planted in planters at a mall.


Lmao...plant guy was hammered. Lmao...Kawhi Cactus.


----------



## Mr.Markus

A Kawactus...!


----------



## DeVries

Looking at purchasing a new tilt and load trailer, 20 footer. Does anyone have experience with Blue water trailers or Jensen at all? Or know of another manufacturer. Looking only for a galvanized unit, don't want to go with painted trailers anymore.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have a local guy here, builds heavy. My tilt is 14k gwr but weighs 3450lbs empty.
In 6 years I have only done tires. I'm a strong believer in custom designing your trailer. Minutes saved loading and unloading adds up over the lifetime of a trailer and they are normally the cheapest necessary thing to invest in.

https://www.swaving.ca/manufacturing.html


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Action trailers has pretty aggressive prices


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have drooled over their galvanised dumps for a bit, but I'm in the middle of a purge for now. One thing at a time...


----------



## SHAWZER

Make sure the trailer you want is on their lot at Action Trailers . Do not believe them when they say it will show up in 1 week ... 2 3 4 5 weeks later . Good prices though .


----------



## DeVries

Good to know. Action doesn't have what I want on the lot. I'm going to try Swaving Monday. Probably build a good trailer, as their Dutch after all


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

you could call Merwin at pj Canada 

They carry more then just pj trailers now.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Send the brinks truck, this ones almost wrapped up.


----------



## cet

Went golfing at Rosedale today. 10 year waiting list to join with 100k initiation. They just finished their new clubhouse, 2 year project that took 6 years to complete and 8 million over budget. Eye opening how some people live.


----------



## Matt_KMS

@DeVries I live outside of London so Action was my first stop when looking for another trailer for my mowing crews this Spring. They show tons of options and pricing online but it seems like their stock items are a lot less. I even drove out there to walk the yard but ended up down at Bluewater trailers. They treated me great and I ended up purchasing a 7x14 open trailer from them. I am sure both would provide you with good service, but like it was mentioned before, make sure they have it on the lot. They seem to think think waiting 4-6 weeks for a trailer to come in isnt a big deal. I ain't got time for that! Lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Went golfing at Rosedale today. 10 year waiting list to join with 100k initiation. They just finished their new clubhouse, 2 year project that took 6 years to complete and 8 million over budget. Eye opening how some people live.


Are you caddying to pay for your house..?


----------



## Mr.Markus

What a beautiful morning, up with the sunshine, the mock orange is in bloom. Makes a great air freshener in the house and wins me some brownie points. Home for breakfast...lol.


----------



## schrader

It’s like instant summer finally


----------



## Mark Oomkes

schrader said:


> It's like instant summer finally


It can stop now...


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> It can stop now...


Do sandwiches make you sweat more ........ ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Do sandwiches make you sweat more ........ ?


I'll have to test the theory.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader said:


> It's like instant summer finally


It's like instant allergies


----------



## Mr.Markus

Great plate...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I always liked lego...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I like that the sledge is in the shot...lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> I like that the sledge is in the shot...lol


I had just cracked out a few this am and was getting them set up if there were any pours today.

I think I have 14 blocks made so far. I have let them all cure over night but I havent been brave enough to crack a form it like 4-5 hours.

It something I look forward to doing to get out of the office for a half hour or so here and there on paperwork days.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Whose truck are you gonna borrow to move them around...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Don't assume I'm moving them


----------



## Mr.Markus

Happy Canada Day... looks like a great day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Happy Canada Day... looks like a great day.


Ars you working?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ars you working?


Always!


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## FredG

SHAWZER said:


> View attachment 194295


 Must be sandwiches involved.


----------



## DeVries

Just spent a couple days paddling the Maitland River. Had some areas where we had to carry the canoes due to low water levels. Made for some very scratched canoes 
Saw some awesome country, good sandwiches and enjoyed some good family bonding time.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Needs more Cowbell...







￼


----------



## ff1221

DeVries said:


> Just spent a couple days paddling the Maitland River. Had some areas where we had to carry the canoes due to low water levels. Made for some very scratched canoes
> Saw some awesome country, good sandwiches and enjoyed some good family bonding time.
> 
> View attachment 194302


Hard to believe you could find low spots up in these parts, mind u most years the maitland would be a near trickle this time of year! If I'd have known you were so close I'd have come bought you a sandwich!


----------



## DeVries

So hot today the traffic cones were starting to wilt.


----------



## SHAWZER

Sun beam bouncing off that too shiny chrome bumper did it .......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I've been monitoring my steps and kms travelled on foot line painting or trimming and I think my boots have more kms then the tires on my 5500. 

All my guys are off this week for holidays except one so it's busy. Grass isn't bad 

The litter and garbage over the weekend at my sites in cobourg was insane


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I've been monitoring my steps and kms travelled on foot line painting or trimming and I think my boots have more kms then the tires on my 5500.
> 
> All my guys are off this week for holidays except one so it's busy. Grass isn't bad
> 
> The litter and garbage over the weekend at my sites in cobourg was insane


When you get a minute come pick up your salter... Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have taken over a site and I couldn't believe the damage to these steps. i have never seen this before.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I have taken over a site and I couldn't believe the damage to these steps. i have never seen this before.
> 
> View attachment 194358


That'll be a bi annual job for ya, fix them all the time, we call it job security LOL


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I have taken over a site and I couldn't believe the damage to these steps. i have never seen this before.
> 
> View attachment 194358


Someone rushing to get their Papa burger could really hurt themselves on those. I'm guessing they'd get alot of free root beer.

Dean - you just got that site right? Can hardly make out the Subway across the road through the tall "grass".


----------



## FredG

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I have taken over a site and I couldn't believe the damage to these steps. i have never seen this before.
> 
> View attachment 194358


 Those precast will do that with time given. They probably got poured wet at the plant to insure the decorative stone face.

You could make a few bucks repairing them, you have to clean them up good and use comproco concrete patch with the adhesive. It won't last forever but has a reasonable life expediency. Sure beats putting a $15K set of steps in.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

GMC Driver said:


> Someone rushing to get their Papa burger could really hurt themselves on those. I'm guessing they'd get alot of free root beer.
> 
> Dean - you just got that site right? Can hardly make out the Subway across the road through the tall "grass".


Ya they are digging all the top of the steps Blvd out and putting in bike path. 
Stairs are closed.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> When you get a minute come pick up your salter... Lol


Oh my forgot. 
Cheap salter. Expensive storage fees


----------



## FredG

FredG said:


> Those precast will do that with time given. They probably got poured wet at the plant to insure the decorative stone face.
> 
> You could make a few bucks repairing them, you have to clean them up good and use comproco concrete patch with the adhesive. It won't last forever but has a reasonable life expediency. Sure beats putting a $15K set of steps in.


 I didn't see triple l already mentioned the repair to the steps, he is correct it's a nice gig. Before I lost my big apartment complex I was getting $750.00 for two steps three foot wide. We were getting four a day. At that time there was 27 of them budgeted for capitol improvements.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

In place infra red asphalt repair 
This was only my first real night out doing potholes but I think I have the hang of it now.

Pretty amazing machine. See how the results hold up.

no need for hot patch just press the button and wait.


----------



## schrader

Nice Dean buddy of mine has been doing that for fifteen years now sure does a nice job. It holds up well but like he says unless you fixed the problem under the asphalt it’s only a matter of time until it cracks again.


----------



## SHAWZER

Paul McMaster ...Enviro Tech ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader said:


> Nice Dean buddy of mine has been doing that for fifteen years now sure does a nice job. It holds up well but like he says unless you fixed the problem under the asphalt it's only a matter of time until it cracks again.


If it buys them five years I'll be ready to pave parking lots by then.

Just need to hire someone to drive the trucks cause I can't even carry a tent.


----------



## schrader

SHAWZER said:


> Paul McMaster ...Enviro Tech ?


Yup


----------



## SHAWZER

They do good work .


----------



## SHAWZER

I give his number to people all the time asking about asphalt repairs .


----------



## FredG

Probably not even worth exchanging USD to CAN. No?


----------



## Mr.Markus

No, bring it up t


FredG said:


> Probably not even worth exchanging USD to CAN. No?


We know why you picked Friday for your anniversary...


----------



## FredG

Mr.Markus said:


> No, bring it up t
> 
> We know why you picked Friday for your anniversary...
> 
> View attachment 194506


 The fireball , the rest of the picture Thumbs Up.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I think this tractor is one where you have to clutch and shift each gear but
when it comes to pushing snow it seems like a good price in todays market.

Id buy it but I dont need any more as of today.
Id also offer $42 LOL

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-farming-equ...5d/1445827847?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Mr.Markus

I think my dedicated 2004 salt tractor has less rust on it than that poor JD.


----------



## Triple L

What a piece, there is a nice 6105r on there for 80k... If it only had ivt


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Ill take trusty and a little rusty over twice the price. lol


----------



## DeVries

Could have avoided a lot of that rust by putting fenders on it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Someone bought a lemon ?


----------



## DeVries

Not a bad looking one either.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Office painting is nice. 
Sun cooks the pavement all day and at 5:05 you can start laying stripes. First line is dry after you spray the third line.

Bumps and dips make it hard to keep some straight or the ground starts playing tricks on your eyes.

Sprayed almost 200 gallons of paint this year.

All cleaned up here. Send the brinks truck.


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks good , most people do not park between the lines anyways .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHAWZER said:


> Looks good , most people do not park between the lines anyways .


They changed these ones and made them ten feet wide. They were well worn out and gives them lots more room. Snow guy will be happy too I would think


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hard work pays 

Finally arrived today.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I like playing let it snow real loud with the windows down


----------



## Mr.Markus

So did Chad get your new/old one....


----------



## schrader

Let it snow playing on the radio, are you looking forward to winter?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

schrader said:


> Let it snow playing on the radio, are you looking forward to winter?


Who isn't?


----------



## Matt_KMS

schrader said:


> Let it snow playing on the radio, are you looking forward to winter?


Gotta pay for that fancy truck somehow!


----------



## cet

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who isn't?


I'm hoping for a record snowfall this winter!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader said:


> Let it snow playing on the radio, are you looking forward to winter?


Don't keep music on my phone but had a few tracks from the Christmas parade. Lol

Still trying to figure out how you get it to make you a sandwich.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Matt_KMS said:


> Gotta pay for that fancy truck somehow!


This winter is for next years truck. 
You put the winter before the truck not the truck before the winter.

My reward system goes 
Steak, vacation, truck


----------



## DeVries

Wow, talk about distracted driving, I'd have a hard time keeping my eyes on the road. That dash would take a week to figure out what every buton is for.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Don't keep music on my phone but had a few tracks from the Christmas parade. Lol
> 
> Still trying to figure out how you get it to make you a sandwich.


If You drive it to Lonestar it buys the nachos


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> If You drive it to Lonestar it buys the nachos


Aren't the nachos free at lonestar?

If you put YOUR wallet in the back it auto levels.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Aren't the nachos free at lonestar?
> 
> If you put YOUR wallet in the back it auto levels.


I can see how some people believe that..


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> If you put YOUR wallet in the back it auto levels.


Says the guy with the Castanza wallet - look at the girth on that one!


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> I'm hoping for a record snowfall this winter!


Are you out this year golfing in Florida?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Are you out this year golfing in Florida?


I'm out but doubt I'll be golfing. Hoping the guys that have cheated cutting all summer have their hands full this winter.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

350 lines in 3 hours 
Almost 7kms

Litterly wearing the soles off of my boots


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> I'm out but doubt I'll be golfing. Hoping the guys that have cheated cutting all summer have their hands full this winter.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> So did Chad get your new/old one....


Trying to work that deal lol, some smart cookie bought a black Denali instead


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> Trying to work that deal lol, some smart cookie bought a black Denali instead


Theres about 8 of them 2019s on the lots here. I have looked hard at them.
My FIL worked for chrysler so a i can get a family discount on the dodges, the money is a no brainer but the hassle from you guys is what is keeping me from doing it...lol


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L said:


> Trying to work that deal lol, some smart cookie bought a black Denali instead


Once you go with a black truck you never go back.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Old man bars...! Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

That's funny I had a black ram 2500 and I went to back to bright white. 


Then again I've only ever dated blondes. 

Nice truck jd


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave said:


> Once you go black you never go back.


I'll take your word for it.


----------



## DeVries

If you've got the old man tailgate option don't leave your trailer hitch in the reciever. That'll get costly.


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries said:


> If you've got the old man tailgate option don't leave your trailer hitch in the reciever. That'll get costly.


The tailgate is pretty cool. Apparently it's 5k to replace. Lol. This is my third black truck and it's s nice change. The 10 sp Allison is very nice.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Putting some kms on the truck... heading to 
Trailer land for a new v nose enclosed. 

Concrete Hiways everywhere


----------



## DeVries

Elkhart Indy. If that's where your going there's more trailers there than people.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> Elkhart Indy. If that's where your going there's more trailers there than people.


Yep


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Elkhart Indy. If that's where your going there's more trailers there than people.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mark Oomkes said:


>


If I had more time I'd let you buy dinner
Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have to buy that nachos hat for somebody I know.


----------



## SHAWZER

Do you have to drive a black truck to wear the hat ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nacholy...!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Nacholy...!


I'm nacho sure


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

one of my sites has a new contract they want signed...

This part you might need a deep breath to say out loud 

The Contractor agrees to indemnify, defend and hold harmless the Owner and its officers, directors, employees, affiliates, representatives and agents, successors and permitted assigns from and against all claims, liabilities, losses, costs, damages, deficiencies, actions, judgments, settlements, interest, penalties, fines, awards, costs, or expenses of whatever kind, including lawyer’s fees, court costs and other legal expenses, insurance deductibles and all other expenses arising out of or relating to, directly or indirectly and whether in respect to losses suffered by the Owner or in respect to claims by a third party that arise from or are attributable in any respect to the Contractor’s and/or any of its officers, directors, employees, contractors, affiliates, representatives and agents, successors and permitted assigns: (i) breach(es), in whole or in part, of this Contract (including, without limitation, the Contractor's obligations in respect of taxes under Section 24); (ii) any negligent, grossly negligent, willfully blind or intentional act or omission arising from or attributable in any respect to performance of the Services under the Contract; (iii) failure to perform any of the Contractor's obligations under this Contract; or (iv) any act or omission in connection with the Services under this Contract (collectively referred to herein as "Claim" or "Claims"). This indemnity shall survive the termination or expiration of this Contract. The Contractor shall: (i) immediately notify the Owner in writing - 6 - Owner Contractor of any Claim; and (ii) not enter into any settlement of a Claim without the Owner's prior written consent to the same.


how about no


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Im also not liking how every scope of work is now different then the contract. You cant have the scope of work say that the site needs to be cleared by 7am or if say 4cm has accumulated during the day but then toss into the contract under like 26 iiiv: site must be clear at ALL times.

price your job according to the scope of work, but then let us toss in 
the million dollar clause that we wont be paying for. 

or now we have added an "anytime" fitness to our 7am to 10pm site.

Drink? don't mind if i DOOOOO


----------



## SHAWZER

Hows the pre-winter drinking going ?


----------



## schrader

Show that contract to your insurance company, nobody in their right mind would ever sign that.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My new insurance company requires me to have my customers sign the LO contract. They can give me a scope of work but its my indemnity contract now or no go. Its kind of relaxing as im not hoping for more work in the winter.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> My new insurance company requires me to have my customers sign the LO contract. They can give me a scope of work but its my indemnity contract now or no go. Its kind of relaxing as im not hoping for more work in the winter.


I like this - and we're trying to insist that our clients sign our contract too. But what I'm really hoping for is this:

https://www.ascaonline.org/article/illinois-legislative-alert-asca/

Apparently this has now passed in Connecticut, Colorado, and now Illinois. In Canada, the court system has recognized ASCA standards in litigation cases. So there's a chance.


----------



## Hamster360

Just got my renewal numbers in. 13k to 19.5k. Between salt and insurance I don't know how business will be able to afford to pay for snow removal.


----------



## Hamster360

Not sure if this was posted before, but it might help us with insurance in the future if it passes.

https://www.canadianunderwriter.ca/...uit-rules-could-change-in-ontario-1004165572/


----------



## DeVries

Increase sounds bout right, seems that's how much everyone that i've spoken to is going up percentage wise. Good thing you got your renewal before the season. Increase accordingly.

Anyone have any info on salt prices yet? I haven't been succsesful getting any firm numbers yet.


----------



## SHAWZER

50 % increase in insurance , thats a kick in the ba$$s .


----------



## Hamster360

DeVries said:


> Increase sounds bout right, seems that's how much everyone that i've spoken to is going up percentage wise. Good thing you got your renewal before the season. Increase accordingly.
> 
> Anyone have any info on salt prices yet? I haven't been succsesful getting any firm numbers yet.


Preferred salt out of Chatham said they were pre selling for 135$ about a month ago. Said my cost would be 145 delivered like last year


----------



## Hamster360

SHAWZER said:


> 50 % increase in insurance , thats a kick in the ba$$s .


50% increase 2nd year in a row. I feel pretty special!


----------



## GMC Driver

We went through the insurance thing a few years back. Ours tripled. Almost was a point when we considered getting out entirely. However, it worked out (and have a pretty good idea why).

Just got some inquiries for some potential new sites, that have been serviced by the local "Walmart" contractor. In one situation, I think the PM's finger slipped and an email with all the pricing info ended up in my Inbox. Current pricing is about 30% of where we would be, we can't even salt these places for the season for the money it currently pays. PM says if we can keep it around 2x current, they would go for it.

Don't need to buy work. Wait another year, new tenants won't tolerate the level of service (they already sent notice last year during construction). Maybe they'll finish the season, maybe another Walmart will come out of the woodwork, maybe the phone will ring....


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver said:


> We went through the insurance thing a few years back. Ours tripled. Almost was a point when we considered getting out entirely. However, it worked out (and have a pretty good idea why).
> 
> Just got some inquiries for some potential new sites, that have been serviced by the local "Walmart" contractor. In one situation, I think the PM's finger slipped and an email with all the pricing info ended up in my Inbox. Current pricing is about 30% of where we would be, we can't even salt these places for the season for the money it currently pays. PM says if we can keep it around 2x current, they would go for it.
> 
> Don't need to buy work. Wait another year, new tenants won't tolerate the level of service (they already sent notice last year during construction). Maybe they'll finish the season, maybe another Walmart will come out of the woodwork, maybe the phone will ring....


I have literally had managers send me another contractors quote, signature and all. 
When they do that i always question the integrity of the client and its always followed by " Can you beat this?"

Ive had competing contractors flat out ask me what i charge to do a lot they are bidding...
The answer i gave you was way low...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hamster360 said:


> Not sure if this was posted before, but it might help us with insurance in the future if it passes.
> 
> https://www.canadianunderwriter.ca/...uit-rules-could-change-in-ontario-1004165572/


Progressive Conservative

Isn't that an owymoron?


----------



## Hamster360

I always take what the PM says for pricing with a grain of salt. I've had them say "we pay around 2k per month" then tell me my bid of 1800 was way too high. 

Just priced a 6.5 acre mostly wide open lot. New ownership. PM says last year the pricing was 4800 per month for snow, and they're hoping for cheaper. I told her I'd salt it for that and she can find someone else for the plowing and sidewalks. I know the company that did it last year. Far bigger than me. Either shes wrong, or they F'd up. I submitted my price, but I'm not confident I'll get it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I want to say if you create a portal that is supposed to make it easier for the contractor than it might be a sign that it isnt if you have to create 15 instruction videos to go with it...


----------



## Mr.Markus

It might be worth the drive to Acton, but its more relaxing to fly to your home in Erin


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> It might be worth the drive to Acton, but its more relaxing to fly to your home in Erin
> View attachment 195359


I didn't know you had a pilot's license.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> I didn't know you had a pilot's license.


Licence..!? 
Does "By the of my pants..." count?


----------



## DeVries

What's with the cow patties in the field. Oh I see you were at Jd's place, cash crops and cows. Must be a winning combination to afford the crop duster.


----------



## cet

Must have been a rough night


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> What's with the cow patties in the field. Oh I see you were at Jd's place, cash crops and cows. Must be a winning combination to afford the crop duster.


Horses not cows, you don't know $#i+...! Lol


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> Horses not cows, you don't know $#i+...! Lol


If it's at JD's place, I just figured it was his crap. We all know how much he throws around.

Nice whirly bird. Horse people are interesting.


----------



## greywynd

Interesting catching up on here. Been a busy spring and summer, worked a few different short term jobs. 

Some of you fellas talking about hired workers earlier this year, it’s going to get worse. Less people to pick from, and the ones that are left just don’t care. 

I also see a few things changing out here in Alberta. Work is slowly picking up, forecasts for oil prices though is what I’ve been following. A lot of predictions are putting oil back to $100/barrel within two years, that in turn will put a huge demand out here for oil workers. The wages are crazy, and will go higher. 

Starting a job next week that should net me almost 100k/year. No headaches of dealing with clients, no liabilities, punch out at the end of the day and go home. Work 7 days, have 7 off, and work extra OT almost whenever I want. 

Good to catch up on everyone, hope this summer’s been decent and winter is a good one as well.


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like areas south and east of Georgian Bay got rain yesterday ..... not a drop here .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Looks like areas south and east of Georgian Bay got rain yesterday ..... not a drop here .


Got enough yesterday to grease things up but not enough for a day off. 
Off my usual schedule for some armour stone work, i have waited over a month for One call to do the locates. I dont know how you guys that do this everyday deal with them. I finally just went at it without them. I put the lawn in a few years back so i have a good idea where everything is.
I like doing this stuff....


----------



## JoeRagMan

Nice work, but don't you get Labour Day off up there? Oh, that's right, you're on the metric system. Sorry.


----------



## schrader

Finally rained a bit here, so dry I'm not sure if it actually soaked in to the ground but might help some.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JoeRagMan said:


> Nice work, but don't you get Labour Day off up there? Oh, that's right, you're on the metric system. Sorry.


 Its labour day...its got the word "labour" right in it !


----------



## SHAWZER

Did your " boss " make you work today ...... ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Did your " boss " make you work today ...... ?


No, I have a problem, and I come to these group meetings to listen to others about slacking.


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus said:


> Got enough yesterday to grease things up but not enough for a day off.
> Off my usual schedule for some armour stone work, i have waited over a month for One call to do the locates. I dont know how you guys that do this everyday deal with them. I finally just went at it without them. I put the lawn in a few years back so i have a good idea where everything is.
> I like doing this stuff....
> View attachment 195624


There's usually a time limit for them to respond. Here in Alberta the one call is a maximum of 10 business days for locates to be done. If they aren't, you can call them and they escalate it.

I just had a locate done for the house, submitted it tues evening, and they were all done by the end of that week. (With a full week to spare before the work was going to be done.)


----------



## Mr.Markus

greywynd said:


> There's usually a time limit for them to respond. Here in Alberta the one call is a maximum of 10 business days for locates to be done. If they aren't, you can call them and they escalate it.
> 
> I just had a locate done for the house, submitted it tues evening, and they were all done by the end of that week. (With a full week to spare before the work was going to be done.)


I gave them a month and a half lead time, everytime i phone them with the ticket # they tell me it expired. I got it escalated twice. One Call my @#$...


----------



## schrader

Feels like fall today, summer pretty much started on Canada day and ended on Labour Day this year.


----------



## ff1221

Like a big switch on the wall gets flipped on labour day and BAM fall the next!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I heard there is a new version of the hangover coming out...


----------



## Mr.Markus

A


MIDTOWNPC said:


> I heard there is a new version of the hangover coming out...
> 
> View attachment 195663


Are you divorced already and getting remarried....?

I just got a call from onecall. They are onsite, " where am i proposing to build this wall"...?

You are looking at it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> where am i proposing to build this wall"...?


You didn't say "nevermind"?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> You didn't say "nevermind"?


----------



## SHAWZER

Just tell them to do locates on the entire property .


----------



## Mr.Markus

I am assuming that the armour stone is now all painted orange after my last interaction.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> A
> 
> Are you divorced already and getting remarried....?


TripleL is getting married

On another note

Every time I type Triple L it changes it to triplets...


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> TripleL is getting married
> 
> On another note
> 
> Every time I type Triple L it changes it to triplets...


I dont know whether its cause your statements are so unbelievable but i have trouble trusting anything you say...


----------



## SHAWZER

Another day of Mother Nature changing her mind every 20 minutes .......


----------



## Triple L

Speaking of armor stone.... One of our projects I've been at the last month


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Cobourg is having a big rig touch a truck event for kids tomorrow.

Shined up one of the tractors


----------



## schrader

Ohh pretty


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Going to take a second tractor incase I need backup.


----------



## schrader

Glad to see she's still looking good


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> Speaking of armor stone.... One of our projects I've been at the last month
> 
> View attachment 195723
> 
> 
> View attachment 195724
> 
> 
> View attachment 195725


Are you pregnant?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you pregnant?


Is it a satchel...?!!! Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you pregnant?


Triplets


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Going to take a second tractor incase I need backup.
> 
> View attachment 195727


Your 5085 now has an hla mount. Waiting for the flexedge 9-14 to arrive


----------



## Mr.Markus

3-4 loads of gravel and some potato stone dressing and Im done. Not bad for a 2 weekend job.


----------



## DeVries

Just a reminder fellas, this is the weather thread not the brag page.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

8° no bragging this morning!


----------



## GMC Driver




----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Just a reminder fellas, this is the weather thread not the brag page.....


At least yours is in the weather forum...although I'm not sure Chad is bragging about being pregnant or carrying a "satchel".


----------



## Triple L

No comment, let's just say it was a little windy that day and I had a loose shirt on hahahahaha


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> No comment, let's just say it was a little windy that day and I had a loose shirt on hahahahaha


Suuuure


----------



## ff1221

Anybody run Timbrens on the rear of their trucks? Looking for reccomendations on what weight class and good and bads about them.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have only run them on the front, i was not happy with them they made it ride like a lumber truck until they wore off.
I would recommend getting air bags if its for the rear.


----------



## ff1221

Was goona add a couple extra leaf springs but my buddy suggested timbrens.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Couple leafs never hurt, i wouldnt do more than 2 on each side, i did that as well but went with bags instead of going for helper springs.


----------



## ff1221

I did it in the last truck I had and it worked really well. I have a dump body in it in the summer and it will have a tailgate salter and fuel tank in the winter and its nearly dragging its bumper with an empty dump body in it. Think I'll go with the leafsprings.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ff1221 said:


> Was goona add a couple extra leaf springs but my buddy suggested timbrens.


Run away...they're a scam.


----------



## ff1221

Mark Oomkes said:


> Run away...they're a scam.


Thanks Mark, I agree they look like a stack of hockey pucks glued together!


----------



## Mr.Markus

They are glorified bumper stops. They limit the travel and wear out quite quickly


----------



## Mr.Markus

Who do you guys recommend for salt domes.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Who do you guys recommend for salt domes.


How big?
Try Calhoun Superstructure or Brightspan if you are looking for a coverall type building.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Those are the 2 I've called today, just seeing if there are any others Ive overlooked.

20x50


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> They are glorified bumper stops. They limit the travel and wear out quite quickly


I have Summo Springs , similar to Timbrens on the front of my F 250 . Truck rides terrible even for a Ford . Airbags sitting in my shop right now waiting to be installed .


----------



## DeVries

https://xlshelter.com/


----------



## Mr.Markus

Starting to rain, I guess ill be stuck not seeing out the right side with 150kg of grass seed in my regular cab for the trip home.


----------



## SHAWZER

Someone might tell you to sit on 1 of the bags .......


----------



## ff1221

Those bags are nearly watertight!


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like this week coming will be our Indian Summer . Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Looks like this week coming will be our First People's Summer . Thumbs Up


Fixed it for you...


----------



## SHAWZER

The few Indians I use to work with called them selves Indians . I got fixed a long time ago .


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice weather next week , time to bring in the rest of my firewood .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> The few Indians I use to work with called them selves Indians . I got fixed a long time ago .


My wife just landed in Kolkata this morning...


----------



## SHAWZER

Light rain showers this morning . Wife is on holidays this week , better keep busy or she will try to find stuff for me to do . Ha Ha


----------



## ff1221

This is a shot in the dark but does anybody have an old Arctic snowplow controller kicking around?


----------



## DeVries

Like this one?

Ask Markus if it still works. I'll sell ya the truck with the blade too


----------



## Mr.Markus

It worked when i put it away 3 years ago. Lol thats the best i can say. Watch your knee


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> It worked when i put it away 3 years ago. Watch your knee


Chads going to be saying the same thing soon after he says I DO


----------



## ff1221

DeVries said:


> Like this one?
> 
> Ask Markus if it still works. I'll sell ya the truck with the blade too
> 
> View attachment 195981


Exactly like that one. Unfortunately I already got the truck and blade, just need a switch to make it work.


----------



## DeVries

Its your if you want it. Now to get it to you.........
P.M me we can figure something out.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Chads going to be saying the same thing soon after he says I do.


Are you talking from experience?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> Are you talking from experience?


No the old ram still starts even on the coldest days.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Away for a couple days. 
John Deere sent me to Moline Illinois for a bunch of tours and test setup. Been a good time so far. Headed to skid steer setup. 
Pretty shiny stuff here.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Lots more pics to be loaded later


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Some pics from yesterday


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Moline Illinois


----------



## Mr.Markus

Not to be outdone but kubota sent me a bill...


----------



## DeVries

Thats a good tour, especially when its all inclusive  No time to yourself during the day though.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Test time


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Larger then life. 
Wow


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Big big big


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Thats a good tour, especially when its all inclusive  No time to yourself during the day though.





DeVries said:


> Just a reminder fellas, this is the weather thread not the brag page.....


What a gorgeous night 18 degrees, calling for it to feel like 30 next week..


----------



## schrader

Thats some nice looking JD stuff, I would hate to see the price tag on some of it.


----------



## ff1221

I don't know how much stuff you have to buy from John Deere to get invited on one of those tours but I'm at 140pcs at my local Deere dealer and all I seem to get is the junk they make.


----------



## SHAWZER

Sounds like you have helped pay for some of their vacations ....


----------



## ff1221

Glad I could help out!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ff1221 said:


> I don't know how much stuff you have to buy from John Deere to get invited on one of those tours but I'm at 140pcs at my local Deere dealer and all I seem to get is the junk they make.


I haven't bought much from the dealer 
I've bought more from Shrader and tripleL
Lol


----------



## GMC Driver

Must be fall. Crews are restless. Soap opera season is in full swing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Why do I get the calls about algae in the pools? I’m not the pool guy, it would seem this is the time of year that the pool guys lose all their student help and things go haywire.


----------



## DeVries

I'm restless too, not ready for the warm weather to be over anytime soon.

At least we don't live in Canmore Dave. Up to 50cms snow there over the weekend.


----------



## Hamster360

Phone calls are really going to pick up tomorrow. 5 feels like 4 first thing in the morning here.


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I haven't bought much from the dealer
> I've bought more from Shrader and tripleL
> Lol


They must be buttering you up hoping to get your numbers up where mine are


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ff1221 said:


> They must be buttering you up hoping to get your numbers up where mine are


Butter or lube

Lol 
I like being the second mouse that gets the cheese not the early bird

Competitors dropping like flies here 
Might be time to take the cake


----------



## ff1221

Canmore Alberta 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Mr.Markus

September is too early...


----------



## ff1221

You are correct sir!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ff1221 said:


> Canmore Alberta 5 minutes ago.
> View attachment 196245


I think I'd settle down with a case of sandwiches if that happened here in September.


----------



## rick W

Cant even imagine getting the stuff out and having to push in sept. Total bs. Love the fall and lots of time to transition over and prep. That is just crazy


----------



## ff1221

Mark Oomkes said:


> I think I'd settle down with a case of sandwiches if that happened here in September.


Sandwiches would definitely be required!


----------



## schrader

I’d just buy a plane ticket and say screw it, September is way to early for that kind of snow


----------



## Matt_KMS

Have you guys ever gone down to GIE in Louisville? This is the first year that the employees are rolling along pretty good and I can take the time off to shoot down there. I wamt to sit in on a few seminars and of course go play in the demo area. Is it worth it? 7hr drive plus hotels/food make it a decent commitment just for a trade show, but I have heard a lot of positive things too. 

On that note, if anyone wants to carpool down there, I'm open to the idea!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Matt_KMS said:


> Have you guys ever gone down to GIE in Louisville? This is the first year that the employees are rolling along pretty good and I can take the time off to shoot down there. I wamt to sit in on a few seminars and of course go play in the demo area. Is it worth it? 7hr drive plus hotels/food make it a decent commitment just for a trade show, but I have heard a lot of positive things too.
> 
> On that note, if anyone wants to carpool down there, I'm open to the idea!


sorry cant truck pool.
I will be there pm me if you want.
I enjoy the show its a good time.
I drive to cincinatti, spend the night, show for two days, spend night in indianna then hook up to another trailer and haul home. good time.
I know a few others that are going. just a heads up alot of the seminars seem to be on the wednesday and not the thurs friday when the show is open


----------



## Matt_KMS

MIDTOWNPC said:


> sorry cant truck pool.
> I will be there pm me if you want.
> I enjoy the show its a good time.
> I drive to cincinatti, spend the night, show for two days, spend night in indianna then hook up to another trailer and haul home. good time.
> I know a few others that are going. just a heads up alot of the seminars seem to be on the wednesday and not the thurs friday when the show is open


No worries on truck pooling. It was more of an offer for someone to ride down with me if they wanted to check out the show but disnt want to deal with thr logistics of travel.

I noticed most of the seminars were Wed. I may do some afternoon ones and take Tues/early Wed as travel days. Any pro tips about the show itself? Things to do or avoid?


----------



## chachi1984

any salt up dates yet. prices/stock?


----------



## Hamster360

A touch cheaper than last year but not much, unless you pre buy in August. Everyone has salt, doesn't look like there will be any shortage unless it's a crazy bad winter.


----------



## chachi1984

they always seem to say there's a "shortage"
just like sifto was only supplying the regions, but really sold to salt depot


----------



## ff1221

Anybody looking for a tractor blower combo? Downsizing looking for someone to take it over, 5090R with Autoquad transmission, 540R self leveling loader, front mount blower. PM me if interested.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Is this a rattlesnake?! It really doesnt like me...


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Is this a rattlesnake?! It really doesnt like me...
> View attachment 196333
> View attachment 196334


Is it rattling? It's a Milk Snake, pretty common around here.


----------



## ff1221

And feel free to hate it back!


----------



## Mr.Markus

It strikes and wiggles its tail..cant hear a rattle. 
Now that i looked up milk snake thats what it is..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> cant hear a rattle.


What?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The amount of stuff that hit kijiji in last few days is unreal. Looking for drop salters


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> The amount of stuff that hit kijiji in last few days is unreal. Looking for drop salters


Are you updating the fleet after your Dear John tour!!!?
" Everthing must go...! Trades considered for good condition drop spreader...!"


----------



## ff1221

He's right, you should take over the driveway market in coburg with a shiny 5090R!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

some of the best deals are the ones that are firm now. Come dec 20 they are usually not so firm. Lol. 

I keep searching Kitchener for must sell baby on the way but nothing yet.


----------



## GMC Driver

Hearing the "f" word on Buffalo weather...


----------



## ff1221

Forget this weather


----------



## SHAWZER

Had to scrape the "f" off my windshield earlier this morning ....


----------



## ff1221

I see now my new phone fixed my f


----------



## schrader

Surprised to see frost this close to the lake this morning, normally the water moderates our temperatures in the fall. Next week looks like a return to summer like temps.


----------



## Mr.Markus

This week has been beautiful so far, colours are coming out, if it stays nice i might get my first day off this year for the Erin fair...


----------



## SHAWZER

Just tell your boss you need a mental health day .....


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Just tell your boss you need a mental health day .....


She says "That's crazy..!!!"


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> Just tell your boss you need a mental health day .....


Every day is a mental health day around here, how do you get a day off from that?


----------



## ff1221

Sorry my apologies, every day around here is mental!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'm thinking this is the last paint of the season. 
No need to send the brinks truck. My bank is right here.


----------



## ff1221

Yeah you might be running out of good weather. I'm hoping for another nice weekend, I have a snowplow torn apart I have to sandblast and paint yet.


----------



## SHAWZER

Go to the Erin Fair .......


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I'm thinking this is the last paint of the season.
> No need to send the brinks truck. My bank is right here.
> 
> View attachment 196541
> 
> 
> View attachment 196542


It probably is "your" bank!


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Go to the Erin Fair .......


I went...

The OPP response truck was very interesting. I need this budget for a plow truck.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

If anyone is looking for a good cheap laptop 
These are on sale till oct 17 at Best Buy 
My wholesale is $75 more then this. 
$250 off retail.

https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/produc...MI4-qB-KSf5QIVl4jVCh3pHwQeEAQYASABEgIYe_D_BwE


----------



## rick W

MIDTOWNPC said:


> If anyone is looking for a good cheap laptop
> These are on sale till oct 17 at Best Buy
> My wholesale is $75 more then this.
> $250 off retail.
> 
> Thanks If a puter guy says thats a good deal, works for me. A decent laptop for that price is pretty great. Thank you, got on for pick up in the am.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

apparently there is a three per person limit. 
Good thing I have about 9 addresses. Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Gie expo tomorrow 

Got hail in Trenton this am


----------



## rick W

Any canucks looking for fluid film....tsc keeps putting in onsale if you order online for pick up at nearest store. $95/gallon, on sale for $59 today if you use discount code LLAMA10B just fyi as it was discussed last season a fair bit.


----------



## schrader

Lake effect showers here today, and so it begins


----------



## ff1221

Same here, crappy day


----------



## Mr.Markus

Started blowing leaves with the big blower today. ..or should i say brrrrrower. 5 degrees feels like 1. I want to say the wind is helpful but its not.


----------



## ff1221

Depends whether you need all the leaves to go the same direction as the wind


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Started blowing leaves with the big blower today. ..or should i say brrrrrower. 5 degrees feels like 1. I want to say the wind is helpful but its not.


Then why do you want to say it?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Then why do you want to say it?


With the blowing of the leaves it is helpful, with the temps it is not.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> With the blowing of the leaves it is helpful, with the temps it is not.


K


----------



## SHAWZER

Lots of frost to scrape off the windows this morning .


----------



## DeVries

Not going on the roof this morning to clean the chimney, too much frost for my liking.


----------



## DeVries

So what kind of a disaster will this country be in tomorrow, or will it be the same old same old. Spend spend spend, but on things like zero emissions by 2050 :hammerhead:


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> Spend spend spend, but on things like zero emissions by 2050 :hammerhead:


Don't know how that works - if you personally spend more than you take in, eventually you loose it all. How can a guberment keep on spending, running deficit budgets, with no plan to balance the books, and think that is a perfectly acceptable way to run the country.

If any of the leftist parties win, then prepare for a 50 cent dollar and a recession. Why would anyone want to invest in our economy?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Don't know how that works - if you personally spend more than you take in, eventually you loose it all. How can a guberment keep on spending, running deficit budgets, with no plan to balance the books, and think that is a perfectly acceptable way to run the country.
> 
> If any of the leftist parties win, then prepare for a 50 cent dollar and a recession. Why would anyone want to invest in our economy?


You'll have to axe us Murcans...just 3 short years ago we had a president who was spending us into oblivion. And the so-called conservatives were up in arms about his spending.

The last 3 years the new Prez has been spending more than the previous one did and nary a word is said. Oh yeah...tax receipts are at record highs and we're still running a HUUUUUGE deficit which is increasing our national debt.

But not a word from those "conservatives".

We have a 1 party system in the US.


----------



## GMC Driver

I guess that's the frustration - as much as we wish all citizens were engaged, it seems that logic is not part of the decision process.

Looking like a Liberal minority. See you back at the polls in 18 months.


----------



## DeVries

anyone have a lead on Fluid film cans? 333g size. TSC and Crappy trash are 16 dollars a can, wondering if its available anywhere else. I'm dutch after all.


----------



## SHAWZER

Wish I did . Great stuff , but don't buy as much as I use to because of the price .


----------



## chachi1984

FF is getting expensive now 15.99 a Canadian tire
Tsc usually has the big cans cans on sale but then you need a gun and compressor but it’s a date price that way. But spray cans it a lot

I use Klein-flo honey goo (orange can)it’s pretty good stuff only 10.99 can tire 9.86 at RONA


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Rust check is $5 a can at tsc


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Oil undercoating Amber is $86 a five gallon pail at Napa.


----------



## Mr.Markus

No pictures from the show!?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Here are a few pictures from the show.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The hustler has a tube you place your blower into and then it blows out by the deck. Let’s you rip around and blow things off quickly. This is a prototype and was just 3D printed but will be available soon.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Picked up a new dump trailer and grabbed a few chips from Cincinnati after dinner. Lol 
Got home to see the sidewalk tractors getting a touch up and test


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Few more pictures.


----------



## Mr.Markus

What size was that stainless salt dogg spreader dump?


----------



## buttaluv

What’s the particulars on the dump trailer? Are the back doors a ramp too


----------



## Hydromaster

And not One creepy pic..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

buttaluv said:


> What's the particulars on the dump trailer? Are the back doors a ramp too


16ft 
2-8000 lb axels 
Ramps built into gate 
Wireless and corded remote 
Tarp kit

Can't even haul a tent down the road

Going to build some sideboards and hopefully we can blow some snow in the back 
I sold my 4 year old one for a good price so I decided to upgrade a bit. I figured worst case I can sell it to tripleL&wife in spring with a ram2500 limited


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> What size was that stainless salt dogg spreader dump?


It's a dump bed with a built in salter 
It was on a f550 I think. It's $22k I think.


----------



## Matt_KMS

@MIDTOWNPC You need to show off some of those purdy Spartan mowers.......chrome tip exhausts and sound bars are the game changer


----------



## rick W

Ok, i am not the smartest but who would buy this?? I dont get it? For that kind of money, and the heavy iron needed...do they really expect to sell a bunch? It puzzles me.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equip...-shark-mechanical-ice-breaker-d108/1437009323


----------



## SHAWZER

For that money I would want the loader to come with it .


----------



## DeVries

Wonder how the asphalt or concrete looks after running that over it.


----------



## BossPlow2010

rick W said:


> Ok, i am not the smartest but who would buy this?? I dont get it? For that kind of money, and the heavy iron needed...do they really expect to sell a bunch? It puzzles me.
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equip...-shark-mechanical-ice-breaker-d108/1437009323


An airport. Pretty sure that's where that thing was invented.
I'll bet someone that gets a metric ton of freezing rain would also use one.
@Aerospace Eng might even have one.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

It’s prob $4999 not $49999

I was in Niagara Falls one time and we parked in a parking garage but there was a few cars in a side lot that were getting mist on them and were covered in ice. The people couldn’t get into their cars as they were covered in 2” of ice. 
I couldn’t believe how much ice there was. 
I just imagined how often that lot would get salted.


----------



## Triple L

No im pretty sure the 49 is the real price, seen them at the heavy equipment show, it's not HLA steel LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Tell me more


----------



## BossPlow2010

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Tell me more
> 
> View attachment 196907


On your next date, use it to break the ice...


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> anyone have a lead on Fluid film cans? 333g size. TSC and Crappy trash are 16 dollars a can, wondering if its available anywhere else. I'm dutch after all.


So i talked to my friend in charge of TSC stores about getting FF on sale when we need it....youre welcome.

https://www.tscstores.com/333G-FLUID-FILM-P1569.aspx


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> So i talked to my friend


SureKWhatever


----------



## SHAWZER

Hey thanks , 52 in stock in Owen Sound ....


----------



## SHAWZER

Princess Auto has spray cans of ff on sale too , at 12.75


----------



## DeVries

Mr.Markus said:


> So i talked to my friend in charge of TSC stores about getting FF on sale when we need it....youre welcome.
> 
> https://www.tscstores.com/333G-FLUID-FILM-P1569.aspx


Thanks Markus.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Thanks Markus.


I figure anyone trying to separate that box from a quarter century old plow truck needs all the FF they can get their hands on...


----------



## rick W

Just sold my last backhoe today. Leaves me short a machine with snow a month away. Anyone have any hot leads on a clean backhoe or 75-125hp loader let me know.


----------



## DeVries

Actually it came off your old beast fairly easy. Probably helped the truck was regularly underoiled.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I hope you get lots of years out of it, 














Even though its on a ford...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Gorgeous leaf blowing day...


----------



## DeVries

Hope to get another 23 

Everyone is looking for snow clearing quotes. Wonder how many companies quit snow plowing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I lost a seniors home today over a lowball price so i would say that there are a few newbies coming in as well.
The same one i lost a few years ago that came back last year due to service issues.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> The same one i lost a few years ago that came back last year due to service issues.


Hmm, they always seem to come back. I've got a few asking, but we've since 'upgraded'.

I've heard that the insurance industry has reduced the # of snow removal contractors quite aggresively.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its fine...Ive only been doing this so i can save up for a shrimpin boat...


----------



## ff1221

DeVries said:


> Hope to get another 23
> 
> Everyone is looking for snow clearing quotes. Wonder how many companies quit snow plowing.


One of the guys we worked with got out completely in the spring and sent out letters to his clients then, they all forgot till now.

Local lowballed went out and bought a used tractor with front mount blower because he knew there would be a pile of driveways available, he's doing them for almost half the price of everyone else. He has some strange math!


----------



## stodds12

Anyone have a back blade for sale?


----------



## DeVries

Markus.....I mean GMC driver does


----------



## stodds12

DeVries said:


> Markus.....I mean GMC driver does


Thanks. Does he have it listed somewhere? Hoping to cut down on some plowing time.

For you guys that use them on medium sized lots what time savings would I be looking at?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its not listed. I'm still holding it for Dave.
I never used it so i cant tell you a time savings. I have a little 7 foot arctic and it saved me time doing drives, especially when they were thawed...
If you leave now you might beat him here...


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> Its not listed. I'm still holding it for Dave.
> I never used it so i cant tell you a time savings. I have a little 7 foot arctic and it saved me time doing drives, especially when they were thawed...
> If you leave now you might beat him here...


I saw a truck driving around toady with a backblade and thought to myself "I still have to get to Erin". This year there hasn't been a spare day - even Thursday when it's supposed to pour I have the full day booked. I guess that's what happens when you have no choice but to work out every day because there haven't been qualified enough applicants.

I might be headed for tires in the next couple of weeks - then I can swing through.


----------



## SilverPine

Weather network is calling for snow mid next week.


----------



## stodds12

Mr.Markus said:


> Its not listed. I'm still holding it for Dave.
> I never used it so i cant tell you a time savings. I have a little 7 foot arctic and it saved me time doing drives, especially when they were thawed...
> If you leave now you might beat him here...


Haha. I'd slap it on a truck to get shipped here. There's nobody out east who really uses them. Ive done a ton of reading on them and it just seems like the best use of a pickup truck.

well if anyone else knows of a blade around. I was thinking used for the first one to see how much I like it before I take the plunge on a new unit.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SilverPine said:


> Weather network is calling for snow mid next week.


Peel Region was out any icing as early as last Saturday up through the Forks of the Credit. I have some properties in the ski club, it seemed weird out blowing leaves +18 with white briny roads.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> Peel Region was out any icing as early as last Saturday up through the Forks of the Credit. I have some properties in the ski club, it seemed weird out blowing leaves +18 with white briny roads.


 We noticed quite a few places in Caledon where they'd put brine in also. Seemed like a good use of resources.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

My favourite group in for checkup


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Now I'm thinking I should mount a quick tach plate and I could move the heater that with a bobcat...


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Now I'm thinking I should mount a quick tach plate and I could move the heater that with a bobcat...


You got your thinking toque on!


----------



## Mr.Markus

...and they even come with the little lightbulb!!!

Rainy days mean my wife went to costco.


----------



## SHAWZER

You will have no excuse for the extension cord now .....


----------



## cet

It's a beautiful morning!


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> It's a beautiful morning!


Uhhnnnnn...!


----------



## DeVries

Perfect snow fall, lawns are white roads are clear and dry.


----------



## SHAWZER

Try out your Powercap yet ..... ?


----------



## cet

I think my next zero turn is going to have a heated seat and steering controls.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Last night was a little windy.
Trees hurt the house a little
Cut the power lines

Tarp on the salt pile held.
Everything else was fine.

Took the day but we got the roof closed in and safe. Trees cleaned up
And reconnected

View attachment 197106


----------



## Mr.Markus

*tarp on the salt pile held. Lol


----------



## schrader

Another dusting of snow on the mountain here, looks like it’s going to be an early start to the winter this year.


----------



## SHAWZER

8 cm or about 3 inches of snow on my deck railing . still snowing a little .


----------



## SilverPine

Keep the snow up your way, I still have leaves to deal with.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yah, gonna have to figure out how to clean the mildew off of astro turf. Wet fall, late leaves, early snow. Hard to keep up...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hope the person is alright.
https://globalnews.ca/news/6123657/pedestrian-airlifted-struck-by-suv-cobourg-parking-lot/
I was very happy to read that the person didnt slip on something like a brustle sprout.

cleanest curb lines in town, nice bright line painting.
prob worst drivers in ontario


----------



## Mr.Markus

Price needs to go up at that no frills..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Price needs to go up at that no frills..


on the maintenance or fruits and veggies?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Maintenance ..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

OK ill Markus size it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

By the hour....


----------



## Mr.Markus

I cant beleaf how cold it was today...


----------



## SHAWZER

8 cm here so far , 1 - 2 cm in town .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its a salt run here. Another midnight run to put the salter on and home by 4:30.
Not much sticking but temps dropping so staving of lot checks for the morning rush...


----------



## ff1221

2cm here, was wet in town from rain.


----------



## schrader

10-15cm here and just dumping it down, guess it winter


----------



## SHAWZER

Squall is just catching us here again , heading southeast .


----------



## schrader

30cm overnight on top of what we got yesterday, winter is here to stay for us.


----------



## Mr.Markus

So yesterday morning while im out salting 3:20 am i get a text from my wifes aunt.
" Thanks for taking care of my baby girl"
Its early so its a little weird...
I text her back "What...?lol"
At about 7 she finally texts back. 
"WTH"
So i explain with a screenshot, we laugh.
Turns out it wasnt isolated..
https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/text-messages-1.5248137


----------



## prezek

Mr.Markus said:


> So yesterday morning while im out salting 3:20 am i get a text from my wifes aunt.
> " Thanks for taking care of my baby girl"
> Its early so its a little weird...
> I text her back "What...?lol"
> At about 7 she finally texts back.
> "WTH"
> So i explain with a screenshot, we laugh.
> Turns out it wasnt isolated..
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/text-messages-1.5248137


Ha. This explains the message yesterday at 3:22 am from another plow guy I know. Something to the effect of "I've been out a bunch but just salting"....we have had zero snow, ice, etc yet this year. 55 degrees all week. I didn't respond.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yesterday was my first salt, starts up the lot checks...
Spoke with some guys in Orangeville who plow for bigger operations, they plowed yesterday morning.


----------



## SHAWZER

Waiting on a new small loader tire that the bead - sidewall let go . This refreshed my memory of how much I dislike plowing with a truck especially this time of year with non frozen ground .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Last year we had snow April 16th 
Now snow before April 15th

Super short on staff till the 15th 
I might be plowing all the sidewalks in cobourg myself. Be easier to just have the help prep and do steps and doors.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

a lot of contracts don’t start till the 15th but how does that conversation go. Yikes !
I might need to forward my calls to Cet


----------



## Matt_KMS

We had 3-4" Friday morning due to some snow squalls coming through. I live 20 mins South of London and when I woke up there was zero snow, but the downtown London camera showed a decent amount. Crazy how much difference there is in a small area. Salt run for the guys in my town, full on push and salt in the other. Thankfully the shakedown run went well and we are ready to rock.


----------



## SHAWZER

If businesses think winter starts and stops on an exact date just have time and material extra before and after those dates .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Matt_KMS said:


> We had 3-4" Friday morning due to some snow squalls coming through. I live 20 mins South of London and when I woke up there was zero snow, but the downtown London camera showed a decent amount. Crazy how much difference there is in a small area. Salt run for the guys in my town, full on push and salt in the other. Thankfully the shakedown run went well and we are ready to rock.


Im surprised you have the tractor rental.
I know someone whos renting from dozer and it doesnt arrive till nov15th.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I just figured it out. 
I had a dr appointment booked for monday at 9:15 am and it was on the family calendar. I have since canceled it. We have had this talk before, dont put things on the calendar which involve me in winter, 
just tell me the morning of and it will be good.


----------



## Matt_KMS

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Im surprised you have the tractor rental.
> I know someone whos renting from dozer and it doesnt arrive till nov15th.


Maybe different contract terms? Mine arrived on Oct 30th, since the properties it is taking care of started on contract Nov 1. I am already in love with the amount of work it can do (even though its just a 5085). I still have to work on operating it more efficiently but its impressive.


----------



## cet

They just doubled the snow totals for tomorrow. 
Doesn't mother nature know we're still supposed to be golfing.


----------



## chachi1984

One storm tomorrow then nothing for the rest of the month. Still have lots of stuff todo fir the season . Now everything has s going to be cover in snow


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like there will be quite a few people canceling their tee off time .


----------



## DeVries

Next year contracts will be for 6 months. All this climate change going on its going to get expensive to own a property. 
Hang on ... Wasn't it getting warmer?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have this conversation with customers all the time....yes it is getting warmer, warmer is we dont have the - 30 -40 we used to have when i was a kid, warmer means wetter denser snow, more thaw, more lake effect cause the lakes are open longer, more freezing rain, more service, #gotsnomoney.
Or gotsnowmoney?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

gotyourmoney 

Lol


----------



## chachi1984

Sure when he rains it pours 
Started fixing a brake line then blew another line. Got both fixed. Replaced a calliper bleeder was seized , 
Then blew a 3rd line


----------



## cet

chachi1984 said:


> Sure when he rains it pours
> Started fixing a brake line then blew another line. Got both fixed. Replaced a calliper bleeder was seized ,
> Then blew a 3rd line


Sounds like an old or salt truck?


----------



## chachi1984

cet said:


> Sounds like an old or salt truck?


Older and salt truck but runs good and bunch new parts


----------



## cet

chachi1984 said:


> Older and salt truck but runs good and bunch new parts


Those trucks make money.


----------



## ff1221

I sure hope so.


----------



## cet

Minus 19, this is crazy.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Minus 19, this is crazy.


 Its funny what certain phrases pop out of you subconscious..





I was 12 when this movie came out


----------



## SilverPine

Looks like someone forgot to close their irrigation..
And yes, theres a lot of ice.


----------



## SHAWZER

Another 10 - 12 cm of fluffy snow . I wish it would stay -5c to -10c all winter ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Another 10 - 12 cm of fluffy snow . I wish it would stay -5c to -10c all winter ......


#metoo


----------



## schrader

Another 10 cm here, saw -20 temps early this morning.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It was -18 here this morning, nothing but a dusting. Been a good start this year, still have all my extension cords...


But its still early...


----------



## SHAWZER

Always a sale on extension cords before xmas ......


----------



## GMC Driver

Survived...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Don’t leave salt in the sidewalk salter 
The slush freezes on the bottom and wicks into the salt and makes it solid. If you try it and hold the hydraulic for a few seconds you might blow a hydraulic line or fitting. If your lucky it might just be on the salter but if your not lucky like me it will be under the tractor 
and will not only effect the salter but the tractor.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Don't leave salt in the sidewalk salter
> The slush freezes on the bottom and wicks into the salt and makes it solid. If you try it and hold the hydraulic for a few seconds you might blow a hydraulic line or fitting. If your lucky it might just be on the salter but if your not lucky like me it will be under the tractor
> and will not only effect the salter but the tractor.


How many years have you been doing this??


----------



## ff1221

We ended up with a foot, had to drive 30km/hr to town because the plow was dragging in the snow causing a squall.


----------



## DeVries

So I've been out of the country for 10 days. Apparently I can't leave, if I do everything falls apart. November snowstorm and Don Cherry gets fired? 
What's going on?


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> So I've been out of the country for 10 days. Apparently I can't leave, if I do everything falls apart. November snowstorm and Don Cherry gets fired?
> What's going on?


I knew there was someone to blame


----------



## SHAWZER

Scraped the ice from my wife's Escape this morning before she went to work , she likes me again ...... :laugh:


----------



## Mr.Markus

I pushed the auto start twice on her keys.
I think she undervalues me...


----------



## SHAWZER

She uses her phone to start her car ...... I do not even know how to post a pic so that is way above my pay grade .


----------



## GMCHD plower

Good Evening Gentlemen, question for any of you, I have a buddy trying to find a dump truck that his grandfather used to own. It came from Maine and was sold “to Canada” and that’s about where his trail ends. He’s looking for ways to try to find the truck, wondering if any of you guys have any ideas on avenues to follow? Thanks!


----------



## ff1221

GMCHD plower said:


> Good Evening Gentlemen, question for any of you, I have a buddy trying to find a dump truck that his grandfather used to own. It came from Maine and was sold "to Canada" and that's about where his trail ends. He's looking for ways to try to find the truck, wondering if any of you guys have any ideas on avenues to follow? Thanks!


If he has the VIN number it's easy to find the last registered owner.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Took a second day off this year to change the wifes tires over and do some Christmas shopping...


----------



## DeVries

How many weeks do you need to wait till you get it


----------



## Mr.Markus

WTFK.!!!

Mary told me 8.


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice when you can get all your Christmas shopping done in a few hours ...... Thumbs Up


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> WTFK.!!!
> 
> Mary told me 8.


You should of ordered it on Prime, two days max... Maybe even Sunday delivery...


----------



## Mr.Markus

My wife said the same thing..


----------



## Triple L

Dually or srw is the better question, seeing that it is a cab and chassis not box delete


----------



## Mr.Markus

Dual this time...


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Dual this time...


Eloquip box again?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Of course...


----------



## DeVries

Whatcha doing with your old one?

Your old truck and blade is plowing a truck lot. It almost caught fire. Apparently the fan for the heater was plugged solid with a mouse nest and the fuse didn't blow for the fan. The old chev lives on


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> Of course...


Swapping it over?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Demoting to backup..

All new.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hey Guys!

Anyone know anyone that plows in Miss and Oakville, have a few sites out that way that my guys are getting tired of.

Jon


----------



## DeVries

commercial or condo's


----------



## SHAWZER

Snow - freezing rain - rain , is missing us here so far .


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Whatcha doing with your old one?
> 
> Your old truck and blade is plowing a truck lot. It almost caught fire. Apparently the fan for the heater was plugged solid with a mouse nest and the fuse didn't blow for the fan. The old chev lives on


The engine in that one has less than 2000km.

Looks like im getting lake effect off Erie this morning...


----------



## ff1221

It's pretty bad when one of your local radio stations runs a contest where you guess what day will be the first day Highway 21 will be closed. I guess what's even worse how often it happens.


----------



## SHAWZER

So what day did you pick ?


----------



## JD Dave

I'm hoping this scares the snow away.


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice setup , scare some of the snow north .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave said:


> I'm hoping this scares the snow away.
> 
> View attachment 197744


Details?


----------



## Triple L

Mark Oomkes said:


> Details?


CNH Dave LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> CNH Dave LOL


I didn't think that looked like a Deere.


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> So what day did you pick ?


December 7th


----------



## SHAWZER

Does the winner get to stay home that day ?


----------



## ff1221

That wouldn't include me. Winner gets a chance at a walk behind blower, I'd have to use it to get to town!


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> I'm hoping this scares the snow away.
> 
> View attachment 197744


Is that for your driveway....? No more shoveling when you get home.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> CNH Dave LOL


I voted for 944 hybrid but he told me he didnt have chad-bucks


----------



## DeVries

Looks like Dave got all his beans and corn off.


----------



## DeVries

Pile relocation starting early. Don't ever remember moving piles in November.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> Pile relocation starting early. Don't ever remember moving piles in November.
> 
> View attachment 197764


Ha - yes that's early! This is a strange start to the season. Got the final confirmation (that I was looking for) from a client with multiple locations that last week's service was outside the terms of the contract. On Tuesday morning it was -16, cold enough for salt to be ineffective. Hope you are getting extra for piles - I had one say we didn't push it far enough. Asked him if he would pay for the tow and waive any resulting sod damage.

I do know that I have to get to Erin. Last week was the final nail for my Ebling, got a good 10 seasons or so on it. Metal is thin from welding in the same location.


----------



## GMC Driver

Triple L said:


> CNH Dave LOL


I think there were some red ones from the early days of PS - I remember an MX255 or similar.

Have a 644 here if he wants to trade. Pre-emissions and mechanical, but works like a boss.


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver said:


> I do know that I have to get to Erin. Last week was the final nail for my Ebling, got a good 10 seasons or so on it. Metal is thin from welding in the same location.


Another week or 2 and you might need a metal detector to find it...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

DeVries said:


> commercial or condo's


Electrical sites


----------



## JD Dave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Details?


 2019 621G with Michelin snow tires. The Blade is a 10-26. It seems like it's a monster when I tried it in the yard. I just hope it's not too big and awkward. I went with a 10ft so it can back drag loading docks without having another tractor with it. My thoughts were that it keeps getting harder to find good guys and from what I've heard this set up should do twice what an avg tractor can do. A lot of my snow only equipment is getting older so I thought I'd go with a real loader. Plus we have a lot of snow to haul at multiple locations so I have a 5 yard snowbucket.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

My thoughts as well, a winged plow eliminates a setup man/tractor.


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave said:


> Plus we have a lot of snow to haul at multiple locations so I have a 5 yard snowbucket.


Is a bucket faster than a blower?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Is a bucket faster than a blower?


Only in Minniesoda...


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver said:


> Is a bucket faster than a blower?


No but when I have multiple sites that need snow hauled at the same time loaders seem to be my best choice. We've already hauled snow st one site already.


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave said:


> No but when I have multiple sites that need snow hauled at the same time loaders seem to be my best choice. We've already hauled snow st one site already.


----------



## ff1221

Hey if anyone is looking for a great driveway rig check this tractor out. This was my wife's tractor we traded in the spring, that's what they gave me on trade, give Rick at Huron Tractor a call in Walkerton.
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-farming-equ...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android


----------



## Mr.Markus

Good weekend weather to get some more cleanups done. I could use a few more weeks like this.
Also reroofed a customers garden shed with thick hand split cedar. It was a little out of my wheelhouse, and took longer than i thought but i love how rustic it looks.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

just thought I would share some deals that are on right now for black friday and such...

I was looking for a cordless heat gun. Handy for locks, frozen parts and sign work. Ryobi makes one now and they have a promo at home depot.
buy a starter kit (2 battery, charger and bag) $179 and get a free tool of your choice.. just add to cart and they discount.
https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/categories/all/events/ryobi-offer.html apparently when you own a kubota you need to 
blow hot air on its parts or something

I know its not milwaukee but ive had my ryobi impact drill for 8 years now.


----------



## SHAWZER

Below freezing ..... frozen ground .... a few days BEFORE it snows .... Thumbs Up


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> Below freezing ..... frozen ground .... a few days BEFORE it snows .... Thumbs Up


Won't stay that way.


----------



## SHAWZER

Forecast is 10 - 15 cm of snow on Sunday , that may change every few hours .


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> Forecast is 10 - 15 cm of snow on Sunday , that may change every few hours .


Only 5cm here so we will likely get a foot. Guess the ground might be frozen!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Just in time delivery


----------



## ff1221

That's a nice tractor but that blade and mount look like bad things are going to happen. That blade is a ton of leverage on that mount.


----------



## Triple L

ff1221 said:


> That's a nice tractor but that blade and mount look like bad things are going to happen. That blade is a ton of leverage on that mount.


Awesome looking tractor but I can't imagine using that blade! Sticks way to far out all maneuverability of the small tractor package is lost


----------



## Mr.Markus

I while ago when i bought my B8200 at an auction it came with a genuine kubota blade.
Which i promptly sold (the blade) cause it was too small and light for anything i did. 
That one looks more stout now in the blade but the mount looks way too long and light.
I felt the same way about the rtv sweeper i bought last spring. the whole thing was light compared to the other 2 I have for the front mounts and i could have bought one with a cab for about the same money.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I hate when the forecast changes from 5-10 cm to several hours of freezing rain.


----------



## ff1221

Yeah not sounding great for tomorrow, a big mix of crap up here


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN just downgraded us to Ice pellets , freezing drizzle and 10 cm of snow .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I looked at a hla blade and mount and it looked a lot longer. 
We have an hla v plow on one kubota and we hate it. It’s very hard to get a good scrape 
The other b3650 has the same blade as this and we have not had a problem 
We change the edges to stainless because of complaints of rust marks on sidewalks 

I don’t have a salter for this one yet but I’m having a lot better luck finding guys to run a small tractor and shovel then two guys in a truck shovelling and snow blowing 

We also now have 3 1023es and they have the factory blades. The work great for malls and larger tight spots. The kubotas do slit of town public walk ways as around here we have to plow those because the town doesn’t.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> We have an hla v plow on one kubota and we hate it. It's very hard to get a good scrape


You're at least the second person to say that. Might be third.

FWIW, the Boss UTV Vplow worked great on our Gator. The Gator was the problem.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're at least the second person to say that. Might be third.
> 
> FWIW, the Boss UTV Vplow worked great on our Gator. The Gator was the problem.


The centre shoe hardly wears and the cutting edges wear down at different stages cause of the constant change from v to angle to scoop 
It's a great plow for clearing town walkways when it's wet and heavy or mid season when the banks are deep. Also great for winging them back. A flex edge in the sidewalk blade would handy


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Different angle of new one

B3000 with V blade


----------



## DeVries

Snowfall amounts keep changing for our area. First it was 5-10 then less then 5, then 2-4, and now 5-10 again. Not a fan of the freezing rain, hope that comes after the snow. 
At least it's not all dropping till the afternoon, makes for an easy evening push.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The machines tend to hang out with their own kind. 
Maybe the s750 bobcats in the lean to will make a baby s70. Lol

Almost everything is hla edge flex snow wing now with bobcats and 5000 series Deere's pushing 9-14's. They are all the same setup other then the plate and hose ends which we have spares of. All the parts are the same and there is a spare blade for each. If something on tractor loader controller goes we have jumper hoses to connect to rear remotes

I need one hla mount for a 6230 or 6320 something and I can take off the team storm blade it's still using. Found a few online just need to go look.

I'm wondering would a small blade on my hustler stand on work for clearing and tight detailed walkway at a retirement area 
I have foam filled tires and I hardly use it in summer anymore. It can be parked in their shed and it's remote so I don't have anything near the site. Thinking better the walk behind blower


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> Snowfall amounts keep changing for our area. First it was 5-10 then less then 5, then 2-4, and now 5-10 again. Not a fan of the freezing rain, hope that comes after the snow.
> At least it's not all dropping till the afternoon, makes for an easy evening push.


Mine starts at 9am. 2cm and hour 11-3pm
Guaranteed cause it's my sons birthday part for all his friends.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I hope we get 30cm 
Get the hauling party started in December


----------



## GMC Driver

Looking more like ice to me. The radar shows the first of it here in a couple hours. Heading out to salt now.


----------



## ff1221

You can officially break out a hockey game here, can't see out the windows. Gonne be an interesting trip to town!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nothing here


----------



## Jacobmb

Pre salted in Stoufville last night. Forecast is useless as usual. Couple flakes falling here now in Georgina. Praying for the storm to be tapering off and turning to rain in the afternoon and over before dinner. One can hope. Freezing rain is coming down now in Georgina. It's coming down fast and within the last 5 minutes all the roads have turned white with ice. Be careful out there...


----------



## schrader

Lots of ice pellets here, no sign of stoping anytime soon


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Ice pellets and snow in cobourg. 
Nothing in Kingston


----------



## Triple L

3-4cm if ice and crap in kw... Pre salted this morning, this will be interesting this afternoon... Very upset we have to llow, still got a few days of construction we need to finish up... Psh, unreal lol


----------



## SHAWZER

You don't like plowing in December ?


----------



## ff1221

Triple L said:


> 3-4cm if ice and crap in kw... Pre salted this morning, this will be interesting this afternoon... Very upset we have to llow, still got a few days of construction we need to finish up... Psh, unreal lol


I know how you feel, I've got a patio job half done. I'm giving up till spring!


----------



## DeVries

If we get lucky we should have a melt by Thursday and get back at it. 

We have at least 2 days of limb, tree cleanups to do with all the ice and now wind. Driving around last night there were lots of fires and showers of sparks coming from the power lines. I'm sure we'll see a trimming blitz happen again soon, unless all the limbs got burned off last night.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> I'm sure we'll see a trimming blitz happen again soon,


By the power company?

Back in the early to mid 90's, every time the wind blew over 25 MPH or a thunderstorm went through, we'd spend hours on wire down calls at the FD. The regulators finally told them to get their poop in a group and they spent millions trimming trees. They did, wire down and power outages were greatly reduced.

Now over the last 5 or so years, trimming has gone back to where it was and power outages are occurring frequently again.


----------



## DeVries

Around here they do trimming every 10 years or so.


----------



## SHAWZER

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I hope we get 30cm
> Get the hauling party started in December
> 
> View attachment 198213


Did your wish come true ?


----------



## SHAWZER

Squalls missed here last night , came across north and south of us .


----------



## DeVries

Here too, nothing on the ground this morning.

Trying to finish some cleanups today and sending back empty skids to suppliers. They might owe me money at the end of the month 

Anybody notice that the Exeter radar is in 6 minute loops now, and King city is still on 10 minute loops. Wondering if they are upgrading the system.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ive been out salting every morning, just little streamers that seem to come right at rush hour morning and afternoon. Just enough to be annoying...


----------



## ff1221

DeVries said:


> Here too, nothing on the ground this morning.
> 
> Trying to finish some cleanups today and sending back empty skids to suppliers. They might owe me money at the end of the month
> 
> Anybody notice that the Exeter radar is in 6 minute loops now, and King city is still on 10 minute loops. Wondering if they are upgrading the system.


Just read an article saying it got a major upgrade. Wonder if the upgrade will help it keep working!


----------



## cet

DeVries said:


> Here too, nothing on the ground this morning.
> 
> Trying to finish some cleanups today and sending back empty skids to suppliers. They might owe me money at the end of the month
> 
> Anybody notice that the Exeter radar is in 6 minute loops now, and King city is still on 10 minute loops. Wondering if they are upgrading the system.


If they update their forecast every 6 minutes they might get it right.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It is very nice to see that a boss blade is almost as much as an Eloquip dump box now....


----------



## SHAWZER

The shiny Boss blade to match ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Won't be shiny after i use it...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> It is very nice to see that a boss blade is almost as much as an Eloquip dump box now....


What did you get?

Still not quite over the price of the 10 footer on my 5500.


----------



## SHAWZER

Complete install - 9.2 Boss SS vblade from a business in Fergus $ 12,350.00 plus 13% tax ......  Advertised on Kijiji


----------



## GMC Driver

Hmmm - that's Snow-Ex 8611LP money.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Complete install - 9.2 Boss SS vblade from a business in Fergus $ 12,350.00 plus 13% tax ......  Advertised on Kijiji


13%???

God only asked 10% of the Israelites.


----------



## SHAWZER

We have to bend over when we buy stuff here .....


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Complete install - 9.2 Boss SS vblade from a business in Fergus $ 12,350.00 plus 13% tax ......  Advertised on Kijiji


Yeah not that much...
Dave is a good guy though.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> What did you get?
> 
> Still not quite over the price of the 10 footer on my 5500.


Just pricing for when the truck comes, 
The box starts at $13k, + some options.


----------



## SHAWZER

Have not priced Boss v blades in a few years ..... was a little price sticker shocked .


----------



## cet

Mark Oomkes said:


> 13%???
> 
> God only asked 10% of the Israelites.


That's a little misleading. The government is kind enough to give you all the tax back on everything business related.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Got my wish. Hauled just over 50 truck loads last night.


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Got my wish. Hauled just over 50 truck loads last night.


How much snow did you guys get, if you hauled our entire town you wouldn't get 5 loads!


----------



## cet

ff1221 said:


> How much snow did you guys get, if you hauled our entire town you wouldn't get 5 loads!


I guess you haven't seen "Salesman Dean" at work!


----------



## DeVries

Forecast here was a total miss. Got up early for nothing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Right on the fringe here. Might get away with 2 salts, its Friday so all my city clients will be up early to get to the winter cottages....
So i get to scrape something at least.


----------



## cet

Full on snow here. Every morning this week except 1.
I'm happy to watch from the couch.


----------



## schrader

3 inches here, looks like it’s going to pass soon


----------



## SHAWZER

10 - 15 cm here , just stopped snowing at 10 am .


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> Forecast here was a total miss. Got up early for nothing.


You posted at 6:13 - I was done already. So we've got salt down for all the rain next week.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Anybody need a trailer, if we all buy one now we can have a Vegas GTG...!

Round trip airfare for two adults to Las Vegas w/2 night accommodations
*DECEMBER SPECIALS*
*No need to role any dice to win this months promotion:*
*Purchase any Action Series ATST or WATTX drive in/out hauler in the month of December and receive a FREE Trip to LasVegas w/ round trip airfare for two adults and 2 nights accommodations.*
*For more details on trailer specs, pricing and options click here - https://actiontrailers.ca/…/snowmobile-motorc…/drive-in-out/*

**
*Mon-Friday 9-6 pm*
*Thursdays 9-8 pm *
*Saturday 9-4 pm*
*Action Trailers does not use gimmicks, tactics or cliches with our customers. We simply sell a high volume of trailers at a fair price. Come experience the Action advantage.*
Can't find the trailer you need? Check out our current inventory for other great deals!
In the past you provided Action Trailers with your email address. Occasionally, you will receive brief advertising announcements regarding special items and services from our company. If you no longer want to receive these monthly specials, please use the links below to be removed from this these mailings.


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver said:


> You posted at 6:13 - I was done already. So we've got salt down for all the rain next week.


6:13. I had just woke up from a nap


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> 6:13. I had just woke up from a nap


What time did your nap start? 10:30pm yesterday?


----------



## dingybigfoot

MVP 8'6 taken from my yard yesterday morning. Broad daylight. A lone man pulls up in an older model white gmc dually, with a black tilt dump box with a winch. Jumps out..head down bandana pulled up over his face, and then knocks on the office door. No answer, pulls in..reverses up to the plow winches it up and drives out. In and out in 15 mins.


----------



## schrader

That sucks, what a POS.


----------



## dingybigfoot

Yeah..I feel violated.


----------



## chachi1984

dingybigfoot said:


> Yeah..I feel violated.


Always wondered does insurance cover this or if someone rear eves your salter etc


----------



## dingybigfoot

Yes, insurance will cover it. Within 30 days of a police report being made. No cameras would be more of a fight from insurance though.


----------



## Mr.Markus

dingybigfoot said:


> MVP 8'6 taken from my yard yesterday morning. Broad daylight. A lone man pulls up in an older model white gmc dually, with a black tilt dump box with a winch. Jumps out..head down bandana pulled up over his face, and then knocks on the office door. No answer, pulls in..reverses up to the plow winches it up and drives out. In and out in 15 mins.


Bandanas aren't a good look unless you're a dog....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

dingybigfoot said:


> Yeah..I feel violated.


A few years back, someone tried breaking into our house...I was mildly peeved. Somewhat violated but very angry.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have a friend with 2 of the best rottweilers i have ever met, great with kids visitors ect.
Theives broke into their house through the garage (coincidently the way they enter when they come home) the garage door to the kitchen was open and the front door to the house but nothing else was taken or disturbed. They figure the dogs heard the kitchen door open and jumped off their bed to meet the perps in the hallway thinking it was them coming home, and whoever it was chose the fastest exit....


----------



## Hydromaster

Thoes DeVries are everywhere .

I've found that the old small town cemetery's 
To be interesting and a good place to walk the dog...


----------



## GMC Driver

Hydromaster said:


> Thoes DeVries are everywhere .


It's the Smith of Dutch names.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> It's the Smith of Dutch names.


Whew, dodged a bullet there.


----------



## DeVries

Shoot, that boy only lived one year.

Old cemetaries have a lot of stories to tell, we take for granted what modern medicine has done to help us live longer.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The old grass tender for the town used to have 14 pioneer cemeteries on it. Some were family cemeteries that were part of the original parcel farms given to settlers.
I always found it interesting to see the affluent large family stones that told a story then seeing the common field stones with families that didnt have the money to tell it.
Lotta unseen history there too...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

chachi1984 said:


> Always wondered does insurance cover this or if someone rear eves your salter etc


Had one of my in- bed salters rear ended last year. There was damage to the bumper of the truck, the spinner of the salter and the frame cross section holding the bearing for the auger on the salter (snowex 7550) everything was covered under the auto policy of the insurance... which I think was a mistake by my broker because afterwards I had to sign an endorsement saying that attached equipment was exempt from the auto policy (but covered under the commercial general liability). Long story longer the insurance company decided not to repair the damaged salter and gave me a new one. I had to pay the betterment of the new salter which was $600 + tax (was a two year old salter that was damaged) I was also allowed to keep the old salter. Cost about $1000.00 to fix.


----------



## Mr.Markus

When they were calling for + temps yesterday, overnight, and today with rain i knew for sure the gravel drives were going to freeze up.. i love sanding driveways with the windows open...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> When they were calling for + temps yesterday, overnight, and today with rain i knew for sure the gravel drives were going to freeze up.. i love sanding driveways with the windows open...


My driveway is a mess. I'm hoping the rain takes the ice out before the freeze up. I hate salting my own driveway and dragging the salt into the garage. Also hard telling my mom(91 and still driving) that today is a good day to stay home.


----------



## cet

Pouring rain here. Mom just went out, said she had to mail her Christmas cards today, LOL.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Does anyone own a switch n go system? Have a vbox and some bins for sale


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Pouring rain here. Mom just went out, said she had to mail her Christmas cards today, LOL.


Are you living in your moms basement now that youre retired.. ?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Are you living in your moms basement now that youre retired.. ?


I wish that was the case, it would make life quite simple.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Does anyone own a switch n go system? Have a vbox and some bins for sale


Size?

Price?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Does anyone own a switch n go system? Have a vbox and some bins for sale


Unrelated, I was thinking of purchasing the switch and go (amerideck). How do you like it?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

[email protected]

Email and he will send pics and pricing of what we have.

Good system, but slow compared to the other system we have which is a stellar hooklift.

We sold the 750 that we used this system for.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Pristine PM ltd said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Email and he will send pics and pricing of what we have.
> 
> Good system, but slow compared to the other system we have which is a stellar hooklift.
> 
> We sold the 750 that we used this system for.


Thank you


----------



## SHAWZER

They were right about the temps dropping quick .... like a rock .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pet rock???


----------



## SHAWZER

Yes we have 3 of them ...... best pets we ever had .


----------



## SHAWZER

Squalls heading our way .


----------



## ff1221

Still above 1 here and a little squall working it's way through.


----------



## SHAWZER

Not even 1 cm snow here today .......


----------



## Mr.Markus

Same here forecast kept pushing forward trace amounts and the wind just blew on through.
Good day to catch up on my invoicing, and collections...


----------



## SHAWZER

My nose print on 3 windows looking out ...... clear with a dusting of snow . They keep forecasting squalls - snow but still missing us here .


----------



## ff1221

A trace here but must be heavier on the roads cause the plow just went by.


----------



## DeVries

Weather is changing here by the minute. Sun then snow and back again. Wonder where the wind is blowing the snow to


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Weather is changing here by the minute. Sun then snow and back again. Wonder where the wind is blowing the snow to


I just got up from my nap and its not here...whew!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

It came down here And in Kingston 


So what does everyone do about smoking in trucks and machines. 
I don’t smoke. I don’t like it happening in machines or trucks. I have noticed my rules are being brushed aside.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Take off the doors....


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> It came down here And in Kingston
> 
> So what does everyone do about smoking in trucks and machines.
> I don't smoke. I don't like it happening in machines or trucks. I have noticed my rules are being brushed aside.


If you have any buddies that are cops you can have them come have a chat, it is a provincial law and illegal to smoke in business vehicles and equipment, it's a workplace


----------



## SilverPine

You get warned once, then you are on their watchlist. There are a few different fines. Both the employee and owner of the vehicle get them. On top of that you will need to cover the inside the vehicle with stickers to avoid more fines. 

I got stopped by the firearm and tobacco enforcement at a weigh scale. He explained the hefty fines, now I'm on the list as I was "informed". It's best to avoid it if possible by being firm on the no smoking in vehicle policy. I don't smoke but good luck trying to get the employees not to.


----------



## SHAWZER

DeVries said:


> Weather is changing here by the minute. Sun then snow and back again. Wonder where the wind is blowing the snow to


10 -15 cm snow blew in up here ...... Thumbs Up


----------



## schrader

Definitely get some no smoking stickers for all trucks and tractors to cover your butt. I always hated when guys smoked in my machine but some of them spent more time standing outside smoking than they did working, can't win them all.


----------



## GMC Driver

Pretty clear line out here as to who got it and who didn't. 5 km north of me is bare. Line from Dunnville through north side of Welland and out to the Falls and south got a bit, was hairy for a few hours yesterday morning with whiteouts. Most of the 4" we got came in 30-60 minutes.

I love LE.


----------



## dycproperties

My guys sign off on the no smoking but I also make it clear to all new hires and at preseason meetings that that’s the quickest way to be fired. All equipment is gone through after every use so it gets noticed pretty quickly.


----------



## Triple L

Suprise winter storm Saturday maybe?


----------



## Matt_KMS

We have a mixed bagged forecasted down here.....5mm of rain and 1-3cm of snow tomorrow throughout the day. If the temps fluctuate one way or another it will make things fun!


----------



## cet

Triple L said:


> Suprise winter storm Saturday maybe?


So much for a surprise...


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> So much for a surprise...


Theres always that 1 guy...


----------



## Jacobmb

Any1 in stouffville have eyes on the ground?


----------



## SilverPine

Jacobmb said:


> Any1 in stouffville have eyes on the ground?


A good amount of slush.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

In this situation with the slush, do you guys mainly salt? Or plow then salt?


----------



## cet

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> In this situation with the slush, do you guys mainly salt? Or plow then salt?


I don't think you could salt all the slush out.


----------



## Jacobmb

With temps below zero plow then salt. If u dont get that slush out of the way it will be very hazardous once frozen...


----------



## ff1221

Looks like we pretty well dodged everything, very light dusting here.


----------



## SHAWZER

Same here .


----------



## Mr.Markus

We had heavy slop all day yesterday, its nicer to move this morning. Everything cleaned up nice and sun is back out..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ff1221 said:


> Looks like we pretty well dodged everything, very light dusting here.


Did someone say dodge ?
I fell in love this am... again

We got rammed in Kingston with some slop
Squeegees out. 
Almost done before opens at 10


----------



## Mr.Markus

Did you buy it..? Dodge wanted 4 months to build what i wanted.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I ordered it a long time ago


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

It was delayed and then got stuck on a train in a rail strike. Arrived before dec 31 2019. That’s the important part


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Jacobmb said:


> With temps below zero plow then salt. If u dont get that slush out of the way it will be very hazardous once frozen...


I thought there same, plowed then salted but got a bit of a refreeze this morning... maybe the salt washed away too quickly? Anyone else have the same issue?


----------



## GMC Driver

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I thought there same, plowed then salted but got a bit of a refreeze this morning... maybe the salt washed away too quickly? Anyone else have the same issue?


Very high water content of slush could require more than one salt application to eliminate possibility of re-freeze. We applied as it started, scraped once it started to accumulate, then re-applied when all the slush was removed. Then another round in the AM to hit any slick spots as temps started dropping below freezing.


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Arrived before dec 31 2019. That's the important part


You're gonna have to revise your logo Dean:

This vehicle sponsored in part by:


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

GMC Driver said:


> Very high water content of slush could require more than one salt application to eliminate possibility of re-freeze. We applied as it started, scraped once it started to accumulate, then re-applied when all the slush was removed. Then another round in the AM to hit any slick spots as temps started dropping below freezing.


Ok great, that's what happened to me... thought I dropped the ball because of the AM salt application.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I missed half of OAC (grade 13) because I was too busy running a computer store, and soldering playstation chips in shop class. I did however make it to the accounting class on depreciation.

I always just thought that santa knew grandpa just wanted a new combine for christmas. LOL


----------



## GMC Driver

Woke up yesterday to 1cm forecast for this morning. Last night at dinner it was 1-3. At 11 pm it was up to 5cm (trigger amount). Just before midnight (because I got a notification) it went to 5-10cm.

Used to be it was pretty good 24 hours out. This year it has been a lot of missed or underestimated forecasting until it's 6-8 hours out. Looking to the week ahead and thinking that it might be a bit quieter is an exercise in futility.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Woke up yesterday to 1cm forecast for this morning. Last night at dinner it was 1-3. At 11 pm it was up to 5cm (trigger amount). Just before midnight (because I got a notification) it went to 5-10cm.
> 
> Used to be it was pretty good 24 hours out. This year it has been a lot of missed or underestimated forecasting until it's 6-8 hours out. Looking to the week ahead and thinking that it might be a bit quieter is an exercise in futility.


6-8 hours is being gracious...as is "quieter" weather.

Sunday morning a prediction of under an inch to under a half inch was made. At 430 they were stating finished by 630. Still snowing at 730, they said finished by 10. Snowing pretty hard on the way to church, check again and they said finished by 1200. It did actually stop by noon.

Nothing predicted yesterday morning, radar showed some coming across the lake, ended up with a dusting which I couldn't justify salting, but again, absolutely nothing forecasted and we end up with some.

Every time they say a quiet week, we end up with snow or rain, at least twice during that week.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I thought it was just me. They were forcasting a dusting this morning starting at 4am, nothing so far. Something on the radar south of us but whatever... Im still beat..recovering from the weekend snow, up at 2 am salting yesterday, my salt delivery came late in the day so got home about 8 pm....back out to his morning for a wasted trip.


----------



## ff1221

They have been talking snow squalls from late today into Thursday since yesterday. Woke up to a snow squall watch alert, 20-40cm predicted. I'll let you know Thursday how we make out but the weekend forecast is showing melting snow, hard to get excited.


----------



## SHAWZER

I guess we go back to the " Old School " method ...... wake up every hour in the am and look out the window and maybe go for a drive .


----------



## DeVries

Yup 1cm ends up being up to 10. Good thing I set an alarm early.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Yup 1cm ends up being up to 10. Good thing I set an alarm early.
> 
> View attachment 198908


That doesn't look an inch over 8 cm.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Don't know what weather apps you guys are using but I use the weather network. I'm pretty much going out for any amount of snow so if they are wrong on the predicted amount of snow it's not a huge deal for me... however predicting 1cm and getting 10cm kills morale. 
Mostly use the radar in the app, which comes from Environment Canada, which is good but limited on the hours it shows. I personally think the weather network constantly screws with the numbers so people have to check back in often, generating more views for the advertisements. In my experience, it seems this constant changing of the predictions has coincided with heavier advertising on the app but I might be trying to create an explanation.... what app / program do you guys use?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I really like Doug gillham on Twitter, pretty decent


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd said:


> I really like Doug gillham on Twitter, pretty decent


City boy don't help us at all up here, I think thats par for the Dougs though....


----------



## DeVries

My eyes are my weather app. Look out the window, traffic cams and check radar.


----------



## SHAWZER

Colder the next few days .... 10 -15 cm of fluffy snow would be nice .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

said less then a cm for us on the daily but if you clicked it it said morning 1-3 afternoon 1-3. Night 1-3. 

At 11am we headed out to clear all the walkways with about 3cm on them. 

Picked up the family for pizza dinner and watched jr skate on cobourgs outdoor rink 

Snag a zzzz


----------



## ff1221

Squalls started a few hours ago here, we are up to a micron of an inch so far, gotta love the crap shoot. Guess I'll just use the Accu Weather window in my bedroom at 2.


----------



## chachi1984

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Don't know what weather apps you guys are using but I use the weather network. I'm pretty much going out for any amount of snow so if they are wrong on the predicted amount of snow it's not a huge deal for me... however predicting 1cm and getting 10cm kills morale.
> Mostly use the radar in the app, which comes from Environment Canada, which is good but limited on the hours it shows. I personally think the weather network constantly screws with the numbers so people have to check back in often, generating more views for the advertisements. In my experience, it seems this constant changing of the predictions has coincided with heavier advertising on the app but I might be trying to create an explanation.... what app / program do you guys use?


I've found constantly the app was different than the website


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Scarborough has a solid cm, I just never believe them when they say we will get that


----------



## ff1221

We've gone from a fraction of an inch to............well maybe less than a fraction of an inch. Buses are cancelled so at least the kids are safe. To be fair they say this morning is to be the worst, I believe it could get worse.


----------



## ff1221

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Scarborough has a solid cm, I just never believe them when they say we will get that


You guys need the military?


----------



## schrader

It’s like snowmagedon here 20cm in the last two hours


----------



## ff1221

I think our luck is about to run out


----------



## SHAWZER

Close to 1 foot of snow here overnight and this morning .


----------



## ff1221

We got about 4 inches in an hour here but not as much in town. Squall has pretty well gone by but the winds in behind are the real problem, that 4 inches just went airborne again


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Scarborough has a solid cm, I just never believe them when they say we will get that


Saw one of your trucks today on yonge south of St. Clair...Alcorn to be exact... nice setup


----------



## Mr.Markus

Came down good this morning, 5cm in about 2 hrs, then a few pesky squalls that the salt held off. Lots of running around checking cause it would be a whiteout then full sun again.


----------



## ff1221

Bruce County is closed until further notice due to weather, We will reopen in the morning!


----------



## NBRam1500

SHAWZER said:


> Close to 1 foot of snow here overnight and this morning .


Where abouts are you?


----------



## SHAWZER

In my basement having a sandwich .











Meaford , Ontario


----------



## NBRam1500

Wife kick you out of the bedroom? Or Hiding the sandwich from her?


----------



## SHAWZER

She is up getting me another 1 .


----------



## NBRam1500

We haven't even had anything worth plowing yet. 

Did our Walkways once .

My luck we will get 30cm on Christmas Day


----------



## SHAWZER

Another 5 - 7 cm overnight . Not snowing now , should be able to see where I am going , unlike yesterday ....


----------



## Mr.Markus

What! No weather advisory for -21 ...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

-20 and they booked us to clean around four packing dumpsters they are going to pull from a factory. I’m sure nothing will be frozen to the ground. 

Breaking out the long johns


----------



## Mr.Markus

Bring your asphalt cooker


----------



## ff1221

A balmy -6 this morning, nother bought of spring over the weekend!


----------



## cet

ff1221 said:


> A balmy -6 this morning, nother bought of spring over the weekend!


-17 here


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> -17 here


In Florida...?!


----------



## Mr.Markus

We have a little weather bomb on the north end of town that looks like fog but is a constant fine flurry 1/2 a km in either direction and nothing...


----------



## schrader

Had some snow fog here this morning, nice and sunny now but damn cold.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> In Florida...?!


Unfortunately I had to postpone retirement to help a friend and plow some contracts, I forgot how much fun it is.


----------



## ff1221

cet said:


> -17 here


My mistake, it was -8. Still pretty fresh here but not -17, that sucks.


----------



## SHAWZER

- 17 c at 7 am , - 6 at noon .


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Unfortunately I had to postpone retirement to help a friend and plow some contracts, I forgot how much fun it is.


It probably pays better if you use her truck...


----------



## chachi1984

I have a question about weight limits, my truck has a 9200 gvwr on the door, but years ago I changed the reg weight on the ownership to 4400kg (9700) . I figured out my total weight truck, plow , salter and 1 ton of salt is 8835lb. Question is if pulled over does the OPP go by gvwr or my registered weight on ownership. you guys know sometimes you might have more salt on than just a ton . most times im in the 9500-9600lb area


----------



## cet

chachi1984 said:


> I have a question about weight limits, my truck has a 9200 gvwr on the door, but years ago I changed the reg weight on the ownership to 4400kg (9700) . I figured out my total weight truck, plow , salter and 1 ton of salt is 8835lb. Question is if pulled over does the OPP go by gvwr or my registered weight on ownership. you guys know sometimes you might have more salt on than just a ton . most times im in the 9500-9600lb area


As far as I understand you're never allowed to have more on your truck than the manufacturer has the truck rated for. We register our trucks with higher ratings because once our trailers reach a certain rate, around 6100 lbs I believe, that has to be added to your truck weight and your registered truck weight has to cover both truck and trailer.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Energizer 
1 gauge booster cables on sale at Costco for $39. Good deal


----------



## Triple L

Get a noco and you'll never think of booster cables again, best investment I've ever made


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have a cat boost pack 

The problem is I no longer have one man show problems. I need five noco or I’ll go loco 

It’s not the $1 a day for the block heater it’s the 18 cords I need and my own power factory


----------



## SHAWZER

I have heard you can find some good used cords around Erin ....


----------



## Mr.Markus

I buy them by the skid now...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

With all the things I buy from amazon I’d think someone should be buying Me nachos 

Landscape show is Jan 7-9 at Congress


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Energizer
> 1 gauge booster cables on sale at Costco for $39. Good deal


You Dodge guys always seem to have a back seat full of spare parts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cet said:


> You Dodge guys always seem to have a back seat full of Ford spare parts.


Agreed


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> You Dodge guys always seem to have a back seat full of spare parts.


This new one didn't even come with back seats so they must have got it figured out.

Heavy duty vinyl seats and rubber floor. 
Room for salty gloves right on the floor 
Step into my new office. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

What your saying is you copied my GM
..


----------



## SHAWZER

Quick glance at the grill ...... Almost looks like it says GMC ....


----------



## buttaluv

Sweet! Can’t wait to see it with a bed on it....


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> This new one didn't even come with back seats so they must have got it figured out.
> 
> Heavy duty vinyl seats and rubber floor.
> Room for salty gloves right on the floor
> Step into my new office. Lol
> 
> View attachment 199073
> 
> 
> View attachment 199074
> 
> 
> View attachment 199075
> 
> 
> View attachment 199076


GM missed the boat not offering vinyl seats in Canada. My 07 I got from Ohio had vinyl seats and they were great.
A good friend of mine fired his delivery driver and asked me to make a delivery for him 2 weeks ago. 1996 Dodge 3500 5 speed with a 12' flat deck. 5000 linear feet of 1x6 poplar. Needless to say it should have been on their Freightliner but I don't have a DZ, he said just take it anyway, lol. That truck has been mint. They bought it new, plowed for me for 15 years and done deliveries for 23.


----------



## DeVries

If I knew the forecast was going to be right for the next 7 days, I would be heading to Mexico for Christmas 

Nice truck Dean, too fancy for an employee truck.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> What your saying is you copied my GM
> ..


I might have copied the price but I ordered this about.... well JD can make a baby faster


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> If I knew the forecast was going to be right for the next 7 days, I would be heading to Mexico for Christmas
> 
> Nice truck Dean, too fancy for an employee truck.


No Chrome and cloth seats was only $1200 less


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I might have copied the price but I ordered this about.... well JD can make a baby faster


That's not saying much...


----------



## ff1221

DeVries said:


> If I knew the forecast was going to be right for the next 7 days, I would be heading to Mexico for Christmas
> 
> Nice truck Dean, too fancy for an employee truck.


If you head to Mexico that should change the forecast for Christmas!


----------



## DeVries

ff1221 said:


> If you head to Mexico that should change the forecast for Christmas!


Yup that's what happened the last 2 times I went. Snow storms both times.

If you want a storm I'll go


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I might have copied the price but I ordered this about.... well JD can make a baby faster


A minute and a half is faster than the 4 months they told me at Dodge.

I am having a good week, went to see the BIL and went out for lunch in Kitchener had full intention of paying for everybody, he wanted to show off his new work to so suggested we go there. Chucks Roadhouse, had a good meal ( and great nachos) then his boss comes over and comps us the whole meal. I think its a great new place for a GTG. Did i mention great nachos...?!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

around here we don't put things on the calender or it snows.

Icing up bad over here. Send out the salt truck


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> around here we don't put things on the calender or it snows.
> 
> Icing up bad over here. Send out the salt truck
> 
> View attachment 199095


First night out with the dodge...?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Interviews for shovel crew.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> This new one didn't even come with back seats so they must have got it figured out.
> 
> Heavy duty vinyl seats and rubber floor.
> Room for salty gloves right on the floor
> Step into my new office. Lol
> 
> View attachment 199073
> 
> 
> View attachment 199074
> 
> 
> View attachment 199075
> 
> 
> View attachment 199076


How good is the discount from landscape Ontario on FCA?


----------



## Triple L

Chuck's, only place I know where a $12 steak can turn into a $60 meal...... And you can count it, yes 7 pieces of cheese on the spin dip....

Dean finally got it right, had it right on his 1st truck which I now own and 3rd time was the charm... And now he won't sell me it LOL


----------



## Triple L

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> How good is the discount from landscape Ontario on FCA?


I'll have a mint 2017 5500 cab and chassis for sale midsummer, 80,000kms


----------



## cet

Triple L said:


> Chuck's, only place I know where a $12 steak can turn into a $60 meal...... And you can count it, yes 7 pieces of cheese on the spin dip....
> 
> Dean finally got it right, had it right on his 1st truck which I now own and 3rd time was the charm... And now he won't sell me it LOL


Everything has a price lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> Everything has a price lol


If your fridge is full and you believe in it bet it all


----------



## SHAWZER

Mine is only half full . Another day of watching the snow melt .


----------



## Mr.Markus

It's the holidays. . kitchen fridge,basement fridge and garage fridge are all full...!



SHAWZER said:


> Mine is only half full . Another day of watching the snow melt .


----------



## Hydromaster

Mr.Markus said:


> It's the holidays. . kitchen fridge,basement fridge and garage fridge are all full...!


That's a lot of bacon...


----------



## SHAWZER

Mine was full ......


----------



## cet

Christmas dinner...


----------



## DeVries

When you go hunting for those buggers they are no where to be found. Hunting season is over and they are everywhere. They are smart birds.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The one that dented the hood on my truck wasn't very smart...


----------



## cet

Beautiful day. Babysitting for the week, went for a 2 hour walk.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Is that a Wookie..?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Is that a Wookie..?


LOL, Goldendoodle, 75% Poodle. His colour is brindle, many different browns.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Whew, i thought we were going to start calling you Hands Solo...


----------



## Mr.Markus

My streak this week continues...I was out spreading Christmas cheer today, 
I got 3 bottles of wine from a customer and a bonus cheque. In my 30 some odd years doing this i have probably been tipped like 3 times $50s and $100s, this was no tip it was a very generous bonus.

Also went shopping, local book store had the perfect read for me...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I figured you'd try a self help book...something about unplugging extension cords before leaving.


----------



## Mr.Markus

You have no idea... Im great at pulling out...













Not one this season...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> You have no idea... Im great at pulling out...
> 
> Not one this season...


But there's still lots of time...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cet said:


> But there's still lots of time...


I love your optimism.


----------



## SHAWZER

Sometimes this time of year when you leave early morning in a fog you forget things .......


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> But there's still lots of time...





Mark Oomkes said:


> I love your optimism.





SHAWZER said:


> Sometimes this time of year when you leave early morning in a fog you forget things .......


Like who your real friends are....


----------



## DeVries

Who's the elderly lady your reading about?


----------



## chachi1984

Do you guys think we will ever see salt in the 
100-120 pick up, Per tonn range like a few years ago .


----------



## schrader

Once it goes up it never goes back down, don't see it happening. Cant beat this weather for December, actually ha to take my jacket off working outside yesterday peace it was so warm.


----------



## Mr.Markus

chachi1984 said:


> Do you guys think we will ever see salt in the
> 100-120 pick up, Per tonn range like a few years ago .


What are you paying now? Its barely begun, when it kicks into gear in Jan-Feb the hoarders will cry shortage, jack the price. If you believe for one second that its not about marketing and market manipulation, you will be controlled and at the mercy of it.
From what ive seen the deals to be had on salt are pretty crappy salt. Even if you find a good supplier as a small operation they will try to sell you salt dust, wet salt, brown Egyptian salt, anything but the nice clean dry grade we used to be use to from Goderich just down the road for $78/ton.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> What are you paying now? Its barely begun, when it kicks into gear in Jan-Feb the hoarders will cry shortage, jack the price. If you believe for one second that its not about marketing and market manipulation, you will be controlled and at the mercy of it.
> From what ive seen the deals to be had on salt are pretty crappy salt. Even if you find a good supplier as a small operation they will try to sell you salt dust, wet salt, brown Egyptian salt, anything but the nice clean dry grade we used to be use to from Goderich just down the road for $78/ton.


Got an email from an "acquaintance" (don't want anyone to think I have friends) about some fine looking Egyptian salt. Very, very cheap prices...$21\ton, minimum of 10,000 tons. Based on the pics, I'll stick with my expensive salt. Anyone with half a brain can see it is loaded with moisture.


----------



## chachi1984

Mr.Markus said:


> What are you paying now? Its barely begun, when it kicks into gear in Jan-Feb the hoarders will cry shortage, jack the price. If you believe for one second that its not about marketing and market manipulation, you will be controlled and at the mercy of it.
> From what ive seen the deals to be had on salt are pretty crappy salt. Even if you find a good supplier as a small operation they will try to sell you salt dust, wet salt, brown Egyptian salt, anything but the nice clean dry grade we used to be use to from Goderich just down the road for $78/ton.


I don't think anyone believes it's not manipulation, they just had an accuse to raise it way up a few years ago when the strike happened. I'm paying 140 a tonn from Windsor salt factory. But places like draglam are at 151 tonn. And money Hungary legends landscape are at 180. And they were at 115 a few years ago.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I heard it is going up by $10 a ton in Jan.

Fun times


----------



## Mr.Markus

Remember its i resource marketed item, it mirrors fuel almost to the prices except our long weekend is Dec Jan Feb.


----------



## SilverPine

It won't go back down until we have a very mild winter.


----------



## chachi1984

SilverPine said:


> It won't go back down until we have a very mild winter.


Last year want really that bad. GTA area didn't get anything until January 
Maybe had one month of a lot of winter weather


----------



## Mr.Markus

Last year was my biggest consumption year, least snow, but freezing rain, and rain freeze non stop...


----------



## ff1221

SilverPine said:


> It won't go back down until we have a very mild winter.


Mild winters are the worst for salt use, need a couple seasons where it gets real cold and good snow cover.


----------



## ff1221

Merry Christmas everyone and to any of you folks plowing in Newfoundland I hope your routes are short so you can spend time with family and friends!


----------



## chachi1984

ff1221 said:


> Mild winters are the worst for salt use, need a couple seasons where it gets real cold and good snow cover.


Maybe he means mild as in not so many snow events.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Merry Christmas!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SilverPine said:


> It won't go back down until we have a very mild winter.


Don't think it will really go back down until there are other options... no one wants to buy the Egyptian / Moroccan stuff even at a significant discount (except at draglam, they price it thinking it's worth more) maybe going to liquids will help, but it's a significant investment to switch over / add.


----------



## cet

Merry Christmas to all.
32 for dinner, let the fun begin. 
When you were young you went out for Christmas, now you're old they expect you to host it lol.


----------



## SHAWZER

Merry Christmas everybody . We got away from hosting a few years back ...... the winter every road was closed around here and nobody could get here ........ wife cooked a turkey and a ham that year . :laugh:


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Merry Christmas everybody . We got away from hosting a few years back ...... the winter every road was closed around here and nobody could get here ........ wife cooked a turkey and a ham that year . :laugh:


I have had customers like that, everyone is coming for A New Years party could you sand the drive over and over again all night during this freezing rain event....its slippry. 
Could you pull out our guests, its slippry
I thought we hired you cause youre a professional...


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Merry Christmas everybody . We got away from hosting a few years back ...... the winter every road was closed around here and nobody could get here ........ wife cooked a turkey and a ham that year . :laugh:


I hope the sandwiches didn't spoil.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Bone dry all around. 
Hardly a snow pile to be found.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yay , i didnt sleep through Christmas either...


----------



## ff1221

Was 12 degrees at bedtime last night, no snow left now.


----------



## SHAWZER

Here too ... temps dropping quick , 4 c now .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Could use a few more cords


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'm no good at welding nor do I have the tools but the local welding shop is.

Had them make me up these shovel holders for the back of the sidewalk drop salters.

Wind is picking up. Drying everything up as it gets cooler


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like you could use some snow too ....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHAWZER said:


> Looks like you could use some snow too ....


I would be fine with the balance of 2019 being snow less. Be good for the other guys to let down their guard a little, have their hourly guys go looking for other things and take on side jobs to help the paychecks. Then slap us with a surprise storm for the new year. That will get the phone ringing maybe red rover a few over for 2020.


----------



## schrader

If your looking for snow the forecast is looking good, but we all know how quickly that can change. Equipment is looking good as always, we got a new flex edge last week looking forward to seeing how it works next time it snows.


----------



## SHAWZER

I must be looking at a different forecast than you are .


----------



## SilverPine

Possible ice storm coming in.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

From fighting ice to making ice...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

You guys good to meet up on the Thursday of Congress?


----------



## ff1221

I'm hoping to go Wednesday so that should cause a storm that pushes me off till Thursday


----------



## SHAWZER

Today .... will it be Rain then Freezing Rain or Freezing Rain then Rain ? I prefer Snow .


----------



## ff1221

5cm of snow for tuesday, again hard to get excited when Thursday through the weekend are above 0


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pavement temps here are good but gravel is freezing up. ..


----------



## ff1221

3 degrees and rising here


----------



## cet

I'm between Newmarket and Kewsick and it's raining here. I thought we would have freezing rain but not yet.


----------



## SHAWZER

Temperature is slowly creeping down , starting to freeze on my deck .


----------



## doh

6-7"s here today. Been out most of the day. There is a Pile of snow!


----------



## SHAWZER

I think I already asked you this , but where are you located ?


----------



## cet

Skating rink here


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Skating rink here


Doesnt take much with a wet day hovering at +1 for it to change in a hurry...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Just missed here so far, another band around midnight based on the radar


----------



## Matt_KMS

We've gotten rain all day and forecasted through the night but the temps have stayed at 4 degrees and are going to keep rising.


----------



## SilverPine

Richmond hill and to the south no ice at all, anything to the north is a different story. Main roads are still icy in Newmarket.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its an icy wonderland, trees breaking,lots glazed, waiting on municipal roads to start sanding driveways...


----------



## SilverPine

Dont worry, it will be 7° there in a few hours..


----------



## Triple L

Wow, kw looks great, no ice and finally +1...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

No ice in cobourg 
Kingston got ice and now it’s raining heavy and flip flopping the temp. 
Our lots have a thin ice floating on a brine I guess you could say. Others are solid. 
As we drive over it it’s gone. Need the temp to go up a little more as it pours buckets 

Places don’t open till 9-10 but can’t leave yet. The roads are bad and so are other lots. They are late to the party.


----------



## ff1221

Temps stayed up, rainy rainy and windy as


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Anyone planning on going to the emergency meeting concerning insurance at LO Congress? Thursday Jan. 9th at 1 pm Waxman room.


----------



## Matt_KMS

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Anyone planning on going to the emergency meeting concerning insurance at LO Congress? Thursday Jan. 9th at 1 pm Waxman room.


First I have heard of this but I might be interested considering how much rates have started to climb. Any more details?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Matt_KMS said:


> First I have heard of this but I might be interested considering how much rates have started to climb. Any more details?


This is the email I received...


----------



## Matt_KMS

Interesting.......I would be interested in attending since Im planning to check out the show anyway but Im not sure if its open to non-members as well. Hopefully it will have some good info for strategies moving forward.


----------



## doh

SHAWZER said:


> I think I already asked you this , but where are you located ?


Fort Frances, we finished with 7.6"s


----------



## GMC Driver

On the 28th they said 1cm for the 31st.
On the 29th they said 1-3 cm for the 31st.
On the 30th they said 5cm for the 31st.

On the 31st they post a snow squall watch, then cancel that and post a winter weather advisory. Then cancel that 4 hours before it was set to expire.

Truth is they got it almost right - some places had 1cm, some 1-3cm, and where it blew in against a garage door it might have hit 5cm.

We salted. All is black and wet, no worries about re-freeze now. May not have been ethical in some areas, but given the events planned for this evening I'd rather not take a chance. On either side.


----------



## chachi1984

It was snow in Burlington/Hamilton/Mississauga but nothing was sticking and temps were above zero. Stopped snowing around 1pm and started to dry up quick. Plus with most places closed tomorrow guys probably didn't want to waste the salt. I didn't see very many trucks out



GMC Driver said:


> On the 28th they said 1cm for the 31st.
> On the 29th they said 1-3 cm for the 31st.
> On the 30th they said 5cm for the 31st.
> 
> On the 31st they post a snow squall watch, then cancel that and post a winter weather advisory. Then cancel that 4 hours before it was set to expire.
> 
> Truth is they got it almost right - some places had 1cm, some 1-3cm, and where it blew in against a garage door it might have hit 5cm.
> 
> We salted. All is black and wet, no worries about re-freeze now. May not have been ethical in some areas, but given the events planned for this evening I'd rather not take a chance. On either side.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Full salt cobourg port hope and Kingston 



Do we all have the same New Years 2020 wish? 
To be tripleL rich. Lol 

Haven’t heard from Jd in a while. Is he still out getting batteries for all the kids toys


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Full salt cobourg port hope and Kingston
> 
> Do we all have the same New Years 2020 wish?
> To be tripleL rich. Lol
> 
> Haven't heard from Jd in a while. Is he still out getting batteries for all the kids toys


Dinner out is about all I'm into tonight. My morning started at 3 and now that I'm fed I'm going to bed.
The best advice i was ever given about money is that it isn't yours...its just your turn to spend it. Someone else will one day live in your house, have your truck/tractor/things.
The bestest things cant be bought...
Happy new year everyone...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Dinner out is about all I'm into tonight. My morning started at 3 and now that I'm fed I'm going to bed.
> The best advice i was ever given about money is that it isn't yours...its just your turn to spend it. Someone else will one day live in your house, have your truck/tractor/things.
> The bestest things cant be bought...
> Happy new year everyone...


Can you rent the bestest things ? Lol
I wouldn't mind being in line after you
Was that you in your Lamborghini Suv today at 
marriot ?

I got schooled at monopoly jr by jr 
Monopoly now has a debit card. Lol

Mrs champ grilled some steaks

I'll be salting in the am as it's not drying up 
Amazing how much stuff is open;
Retirement places, apartments, anytime fitness, every other gym, gas station, Tim Hortons, theater, drug stores


----------



## Mr.Markus

It is my colour...

Im heading out at 3 to check through sites as well. Lots of guys out in Guelph tonight, very few salted lots though. I feel like everyone is hoarding for when it counts.
The squalls we had today were burned off with 2 apps.


----------



## cet

Well at my age I'll be getting up at 3 too, go pee than back to bed...


----------



## chachi1984

Burlington/Oakville just wet this morning


----------



## ff1221

Dusting on the grass here, roads are wet.


----------



## SHAWZER

Less than nothing here ...... if that is possible .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Dusting on the south end, with the radar last night i was sure TO got something.


----------



## GMC Driver

We were told 4-5cm. Grass got maybe 2, everything else was wet.


----------



## chachi1984

GMC Driver said:


> We were told 4-5cm. Grass got maybe 2, everything else was wet.


Chnews said 10cm by Monday


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

3cm on the grass 
Wet parking lots from residual 
Walkways got a touch up 

Freeze up tonight maybe 

Rogers hometown hockey is in cobourg.


----------



## SHAWZER

Canadian Juniors 3 - 0 already over Finland , only 4 minutes into 1st period ......Thumbs Up


----------



## cet

I don't watch a lot of football but it was a crazy end to the Buffalo game.


----------



## SHAWZER

Canadian Juniors Win Gold over Russia !! Thumbs Up


----------



## Triple L

What's the scoop for LO?
Tuesday is looking nice now


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> What's the scoop for LO?
> Tuesday is looking nice now


Until Monday night...


----------



## Mr.Markus

This porcupine was so drunk on apples that he didnt give a crap that i walked right up to him. Threw a granola bar at him and he fell over....lol


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> This porcupine was so drunk on apples that he didnt give a crap that i walked right up to him. Threw a granola bar at him and he fell over....lol
> 
> View attachment 199620


Sounds a Plowsite get together.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Gotta swap granola for nachos...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Gotta swap granola for nachos...


There's only one guy that would notice the switch...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Isn’t that how mrs jd met jd 
She threw him a granola bar.


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Isn't that how mrs jd met jd
> She threw him a granola bar.


He fell over, she dragged him home?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I was going to say she woke him up with a snack and he gave her a poke but we all know 









You can’t have a snack without something to wash it down with


----------



## FredG

Mr.Markus said:


> This porcupine was so drunk on apples that he didnt give a crap that i walked right up to him. Threw a granola bar at him and he fell over....lol
> 
> View attachment 199620


 Did you enjoy a sandwich with him?


----------



## cet

Tuesday, we already have warnings up for the weekend, things must be slow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Already a squall on top of us, and then it was gone....


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Already a squall on top of us, and then it was gone....


I like that.


----------



## SHAWZER

Is your weather rock covered ....?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I still have to walk to the end of the drive to get the mail so it will be.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> I still have to walk to the end of the drive to get the mail so it will be.


The mail's the easy part, taking the garbage out sucks. LOL I need a wagon.


----------



## SilverPine

50-75mm??


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Wow


----------



## DeVries

Wow that's close to 3 inches of water. No sense pre salting for the freezing rain that comes after that.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I think he has the same problem as #shawzer...


----------



## SHAWZER

I have a problem .... ?  Have you been talking to my wife ..?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yes


----------



## SHAWZER

Good luck ......:laugh:


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have been getting squalls since about 1:30 this morning. Am i the only one?
Radar has it honed in on me all day.
Im on my 3rd loop of everything....


----------



## SHAWZER

We got 5 cm overnight , squalls north and south missing us here ...... sunshine most of the morning .


----------



## schrader

Whole lot of wind here not much sniw


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> I have been getting squalls since about 1:30 this morning. Am i the only one?
> Radar has it honed in on me all day.
> Im on my 3rd loop of everything....


I just got in from plowing houses.
Hopefully that's it for this month.


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> I have been getting squalls since about 1:30 this morning. Am i the only one?
> Radar has it honed in on me all day.
> Im on my 3rd loop of everything....


Snacking on cheese and crackers ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

According to the barbecue i used last night we got a couple inches with all the squalls today. Pizza and bed for me, cleanups and get the wife to the airport tomorrow morning.
I dont think ill make the show this year..


----------



## SHAWZER

Cold pizza is good at 3 am ......


----------



## ff1221

Squalls all day yesterday, added up to at least a cm


----------



## Mr.Markus

WN rain starts at 11:20p nope
WN rain starts at 1:30a nope
WN rain starts at 4:00a 
Really not helping my sleep schedule WN...


----------



## SHAWZER

You have a sleep schedule ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

More of a nap schedule..


----------



## SHAWZER

My best sleep is before midnight , after that it is a hit and miss .


----------



## SHAWZER

We may have to install spikes on the bottom of our rubber boots ...?


----------



## ff1221

I woke up..................from a nap I guess at 12:40 and it was 8 degrees, I didn't bother to wake up again till 7ish.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I feel bad i missed the show...again. i do like hearing the stories.
Decided i would make up by having a Millionaire Snowplow dinner....


----------



## DeVries

Lug tread.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Lug tread.


They make a Dunkel that is my favorite...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> They make a Dunkel that is my favorite...


I like the blondes


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

forecast changed again. 
Now 8 hours of freezing rain and no temp warm up. This is going to hurt


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> forecast changed again.
> Now 8 hours of freezing rain and no temp warm up. This is going to hurt


Yup. How are you guys attacking this thing? Salt through it? wait until it's over? Half the buildings I service are not open Sunday...


----------



## SilverPine

Half of mine are condos. I'll be salting just before the switch over, monitor during, then salt again near the end. Not much more to can do. Just cross your fingers for no slip and falls..

If you let the ice build up too much, it will be hard to get rid of it when it's over.


----------



## cet

I wonder how much salt went up today?


----------



## SilverPine

cet said:


> I wonder how much salt went up today?


Don't say that.


----------



## Yoman

For my experience,turn on your salter and back in.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Yup. How are you guys attacking this thing? Salt through it? wait until it's over? Half the buildings I service are not open Sunday...


If it isn't raining too hard, get salt down asap.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What's Michigan looking like Mark?


----------



## Matt_KMS

Pristine PM ltd said:


> What's Michigan looking like Mark?


I was just talking to my cousin who lives in Lansing, MI and they are getting freezing rain right now. Big fluctuations in temps. I'm visiting family outside of Port Huron and its 3 degrees, back home in London its 10. Thankfully no freezing rain for us.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pristine PM ltd said:


> What's Michigan looking like Mark?


Underwhelming...maybe .1" of ice, light snow/freezing rain/sleet.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> If it isn't raining too hard, get salt down asap.


Yea, that's the plan, salt heavy to get a base down and check throughout the storm... heavy salt again when it's done... ethically heavy


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> If it isn't raining too hard, get salt down asap.


Worst case if we have to scrape with the plows in the morning there won't be too much bond underneath.... a la April 15th ice storm a few years ago.


----------



## NBRam1500

10-15 mm of rain today plus ten temp
Dropping to minus 8 tonight 
10cm of ice pellets and freezing rain tomorrow 

Option A)

Drop salt this evening before temp drops
While ground is still wet (let it brine itself)

Option B) 
Wait until it freezes up and drop salt 
Scrape after the ice pellets
Salt again


----------



## Mr.Markus

I like that it keeps getting deferred by a couple more hours. WN Showing to start around 6pm for me now, yesterday was originally 10a this morning and with the temps the last few days I fully expected the gravel to freeze up this morning with the rain...it didn't.
All the ice and snow is gone, warm rain made everything muddy but temps will change that quick. I have no plan but to wait and see...


----------



## Mr.Markus

...annnnd i jinxed it. Jumps up to 3pm..lol
First rule of the weather thread... don't talk about the weather!


----------



## DeVries

Just dropped from 11 to 5 degrees here. Hope it holds that temp overnight.


----------



## fritowrdo

Mark Oomkes said:


> Underwhelming...maybe .1" of ice, light snow/freezing rain/sleet.


Salted once it changed from rain to hail and started freezing. Now nothing.

I think the weather people and stores in are in together.


----------



## cet

13 hours of freezing rain here in the forecast. Hydro1 was on our street all week pruning trees.


----------



## unit28

Say it ain't so......
RIP professor


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> 13 hours of freezing rain here in the forecast. Hydro1 was on our street all week pruning trees.


You must live In a fancy neighbourhood...
We wait for them to fall and knockout the power before we send the first guy out with a chainsaw to see if it's still live... second chainsaw gets the firewood.


----------



## Mr.Markus

unit28 said:


> Say it ain't so......
> RIP professor


Rush wasnt my favorite band but I caught them in TO in my teens, you couldnt hear the crowd over his solo...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Rush wasnt my favorite band but I caught them in TO in my teens, you couldnt hear the crowd over his solo...


When I used to play baseball in high school whenever we would play against UCC, Getty Lee would come by and watch. I'm assuming he lived in that neighborhood. Apparently the guy loves baseball.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> When I used to play baseball in high school whenever we would play against UCC, Getty Lee would come by and watch. I'm assuming he lived in that neighborhood. Apparently the guy loves baseball.


Pretty sure hydro1 was cutting down tree limbs there this week too


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pretty serious to admit you shot down a civilian airline...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> You must live In a fancy neighbourhood...
> We wait for them to fall and knockout the power before we send the first guy out with a chainsaw to see if it's still live... second chainsaw gets the firewood.


More like the road I'm on is so far down the ladder they got here while they could still see the wires.
I thought Geddy Lee lived on the lake in Georgian but I could be out in right field.


----------



## cet

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> When I used to play baseball in high school whenever we would play against UCC, Getty Lee would come by and watch. I'm assuming he lived in that neighborhood. Apparently the guy loves baseball.


Where did you go to high school?


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> More like the road I'm on is so far down the ladder they got here while they could still see the wires.
> I thought Getty Lee lived on the lake in Georgian but I could be out in right field.


None of these guys live in one place..


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

cet said:


> More like the road I'm on is so far down the ladder they got here while they could still see the wires.
> I thought Getty Lee lived on the lake in Georgian but I could be out in right field.


Was also 20 years ago.. he probably lives in Georgina now. I went to St. Mike's (bathurst and St. Clair) which I used to like saying better up until a few years ago


----------



## cet

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Was also 20 years ago.. he probably lives in Georgina now. I went to St. Mike's (bathurst and St. Clair) which I used to like saying better up until a few years ago


I'm sure we all know St. Mike's now lol.
I went to Northern but that was over 40 years ago.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

cet said:


> I'm sure we all know St. Mike's now lol.
> I went to Northern but that was over 40 years ago.


Haha, amazing what stupidity can do to 150+ years of tradition very quickly. Northern is a beautiful school. Never been inside, just from the street.


----------



## Mr.Markus

FR moved to 8pm now...this is so exciting!!!


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

A very precise 9pm over here


----------



## cet

The totals are lower too.


----------



## Triple L

Close to 70mm of rain here so far


----------



## SHAWZER

Pre-nap ... Pre-drink ... Pre-salt ... maybe not in that order .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> Close to 70mm of rain here so far


Is that like .25"?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snow in centimeters 

Rain in millimeters 

Money in looneys and tooneys 

And you think Americans are messed up?


----------



## SHAWZER

You are ...... move the decimal point over ......


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> Snow in centimeters
> 
> Rain in millimeters
> 
> Money in looneys and tooneys
> 
> And you think Americans are messed up?


Don't forget residential construction it's in square feet... commercial in mm


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Don't exactly know how this works, but I can confirm no freezing rain here right now... anything a bit north?


----------



## SHAWZER

Yes


----------



## NBRam1500




----------



## cet

I'm between Newmarket and Keswick. The temp is +1.3 and it is still rain here.


----------



## DeVries

NBRam1500 said:


> View attachment 199845


That looks like our forecast about 8 hours ago. Enjoy


----------



## NBRam1500

Dropping to -11 in the next 4 hours 

Should be a nice mess

We stocked up on salt yesterday


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Pretty serious to admit you shot down a civilian airline...


Should de-escalate things quickly. Onto the finger pointing!


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Freezing rain warning apparently removed for Toronto, still up for Vaughan... though they keep moving the switch over time... currently 11:30 pm.. was 10:30pm a half hour ago.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

This WN storm center thing is so corny, looks like it's straight out of Anchorman.


----------



## SilverPine

Vaughan and Richmond hill, rain and nothing freezing.
Just got to newmarket, it's the same here. 
Going to have to play the waiting game overnight it seems.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SilverPine said:


> Vaughan and Richmond hill, rain and nothing freezing.
> Just got to newmarket, it's the same here.
> Going to have to play the waiting game overnight it seems.


Yup. Environment Canada saying midnight for the switch to freezing rain.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Apparently it already switched here but it’s still just rain. I think they go to the bar at 6 on Saturday nights if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## ff1221

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> This WN storm center thing is so corny, looks like it's straight out of Anchorman.


Sells fear to all the poor folks scared of weather and the advertising dollars just keep rolling in.


----------



## SilverPine

Well, it's working!


----------



## ff1221

Have another sandwich and wait it out.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

My wife has an android phone and I have a iPhone. We both have different hourly forecasts on the same app. 

What bugs me is like how Markus said the forecast says it’s happening and it’s not. 
I’ll prob get someone calling to confirm we will be salting. Or the new guy will see that and be out in the back getting ready to load salt.


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> My wife has an android phone and I have a iPhone. We both have different hourly forecasts on the same app.
> 
> What bugs me is like how Markus said the forecast says it's happening and it's not.
> I'll prob get someone calling to confirm we will be salting. Or the new guy will see that and be out in the back getting ready to load salt.


What drives me nuts is intellicast is an hour behind environment canadas radar and the doppler picks up temperature so I have no idea what is going on.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> My wife has an android phone and I have a iPhone. We both have different hourly forecasts on the same app.
> 
> What bugs me is like how Markus said the forecast says it's happening and it's not.
> I'll prob get someone calling to confirm we will be salting. Or the new guy will see that and be out in the back getting ready to load salt.


Yea, this is definitely not happening right now... however I did just order Disney+ for the kids...oh, I get it.


----------



## SilverPine

Ice pellets in newmarket. Starting to accumulate.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

All rain here in cobourg


----------



## Mr.Markus

Still rain in Erin....not exciting anymore.


----------



## Yoman

Back from Richmond hill heavy rain zero degree no ice yet


----------



## SilverPine

So far, anything south of Aurora Rd is just rain. Totally different story to the north.


----------



## Mr.Markus

What a difference a degree makes, i knew it was too lucky for it to miss me.
What a mess...


----------



## SHAWZER

1/2 inch of ice underneath a few inches of snow here .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> 1/2 inch of ice underneath a few inches of snow here .


Sounds like fun!


----------



## chachi1984

Hamilton to Oakville wet snow now 
Nothing slippery so far


----------



## SilverPine

Sidewalks are iced over along lake shore. Safe the say the whole city is.


----------



## Mr.Markus

WN just hit me with A Radiological Hazard Alert for Erin and i dont know what im supposed to do....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> WN just hit me with A Radiological Hazard Alert for Erin and i dont know what im supposed to do....


Have a sandwich or 6..


----------



## Mr.Markus

Im hoping it means i can finally get some radio stations


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Im hoping it means i can finally get some radio stations


www.seti.org


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> WN just hit me with A Radiological Hazard Alert for Erin and i dont know what im supposed to do....


https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-Toronto-area-nuclear-generating-station.html


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I live close by, and was downtown when the alert came, started driving home to get my wife.

This stuff messes you up when you think it is real. We all have iodine pills due to living close.

You would think they wouldn't hit send without a triple check.

My guys refused to salt the sites nearby until the all clear.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have a lot i can sell you Jon to build your dream home...away from terror, cshort commute.


----------



## Mr.Markus

All the power is out in Erin, its good to know that in the event of a nuclear disaster that the internet warning device is working for those who arent supplied by that reactor


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I figured Jd just had nachos and Taco Bell last night 

Ice pellets then snow 
Sun is helping


----------



## SHAWZER

1/2 inch of ice underneath 6 inches of heavy concrete snow here , still snowing lightly .


----------



## Mr.Markus

The ice pellets were heavy and the ice underneath bonded well. Warm rain right up to about 4:30 then wham... frozen.

Sleepy little town looks sparkly in the sun though..


----------



## SHAWZER

Will you be cooking your snacks on the bbq .... ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

No, napping.
At the diner for lunch right now...lol.


----------



## SHAWZER

Short power outage ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> The ice pellets were heavy and the ice underneath bonded well. Warm rain right up to about 4:30 then wham... frozen.
> 
> Sleepy little town looks sparkly in the sun though..
> View attachment 199886


Looks like the nuke plant exploded.


----------



## SHAWZER

Surprised that the power was not out in more places .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Short power outage ?


Yes, couple hours.


Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like the nuke plant exploded.


Funny, thats almost the right direction.


----------



## schrader

They called for 2cm of snow ended up with 10-15cm. The ice underneath made it almost impossible to push anything, that was a long night/day.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I figured Jd just had nachos and Taco Bell last night
> 
> Ice pellets then snow
> Sun is helping


I can't afford nachos without you guys. Some crazy things went through my mind also when the alert out. My wife worked for emergency management at queens park for 2 years. She called me one day and said they were having problems in Pickering and if they don't ge tit under control they will have to do a planned evacuation. We were ready to start heading north to get as far away as we could. Lol


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> The ice pellets were heavy and the ice underneath bonded well. Warm rain right up to about 4:30 then wham... frozen.
> 
> Sleepy little town looks sparkly in the sun though..
> View attachment 199886


Looks like everyone is smart enough to stay home.


----------



## ff1221

JD Dave said:


> I can't afford nachos without you guys. Some crazy things went through my mind also when the alert out. My wife worked for emergency management at queens park for 2 years. She called me one day and said they were having problems in Pickering and if they don't ge tit under control they will have to do a planned evacuation. We were ready to start heading north to get as far away as we could. Lol


Don't head this way, our plant is bigger.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Looks like everyone is smart enough to stay home.


Aughgg. Don't get me started on the traffic....lol



JD Dave said:


> I can't afford nachos without you guys. Some crazy things went through my mind also when the alert out. My wife worked for emergency management at queens park for 2 years. She called me one day and said they were having problems in Pickering and if they don't ge tit under control they will have to do a planned evacuation. We were ready to start heading north to get as far away as we could. Lol


It is nice to know that you guys all know what to do,and I'm stuck being one of the minions who pleasantly goes quickly into vaporization...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus your wife knew when to leave town. I'm blaming this one on her.


----------



## Mr.Markus

We did just renew our term life so it is more than a coincidence come to think of it.


----------



## chachi1984

TWN app saying freezing rain but just light snow here in Burlington and Oakville


----------



## DeVries

Since the ethical salting thread is closed I'll post this here. 
This tree apparently needs salt in order to survive. Guess with the low snow winter so far these guys have excess to get rid of.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

DeVries said:


> Since the ethical salting thread is closed I'll post this here.
> This tree apparently needs salt in order to survive. Guess with the low snow winter so far these guys have excess to get rid of.
> 
> View attachment 199916


Good lord I wouldn't even consider that a walkway


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

DeVries said:


> Since the ethical salting thread is closed I'll post this here.
> This tree apparently needs salt in order to survive. Guess with the low snow winter so far these guys have excess to get rid of.
> 
> View attachment 199916


Also, wonderful hardscaping job on that one, guess they left the quick cut at home


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Since the ethical salting thread is closed I'll post this here.
> This tree apparently needs salt in order to survive. Guess with the low snow winter so far these guys have excess to get rid of.
> 
> View attachment 199916


Is that weed....errrrr locust?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

that looks like;
rain caused brick to ice up real bad, store manager complained, truck backed up and pressed the easy button.

not a walk way? well I can walk on it! that means i can slip on it and sue for it too. kidding. just being salty


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> that looks like;
> rain caused brick to ice up real bad, store manager complained, truck backed up and pressed the easy button.
> 
> not a walk way? well I can walk on it! that means i can slip on it and sue for it too. kidding. just being salty


I think there is more chance of someone tripping over those loose pavers than ice. It is a walkway on a lawsuit ergo it is a walkway haha. Should have just made it grass like the other one.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I think there is more chance of someone tripping over those loose pavers than ice. It is a walkway on a lawsuit ergo it is a walkway haha. Should have just made it grass like the other one.


Grass is higher maintenance...mowing, watering, fertilizing. And the tree and grass will compete for water and nutrients.

I'd bet good money those pavers were flat upon installation. And based on the bark, I'm pretty sure it's a locust which has very high roots and will push up asphalt and concrete. The pavers didn't have a chance. I.E., wrong tree in that island and someone tried to make it work.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I went an did a surprise inspection on one of my out of town sites.
I cant seem to convince canadian tire to switch over to us. 
We do everything to the right of the last parking spots. This picture was 10 hours after the event ended. We scraped and salted. They sanded, maybe...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> Grass is higher maintenance...mowing, watering, fertilizing. And the tree and grass will compete for water and nutrients.
> 
> I'd bet good money those pavers were flat upon installation. And based on the bark, I'm pretty sure it's a locust which has very high roots and will push up asphalt and concrete. The pavers didn't have a chance. I.E., wrong tree in that island and someone tried to make it work.


Less liability though....I find they go with locust a lot on islands as well as in built in planters in hardscaping... heard it is because they are very resilient to disease... so maybe this salted locust may have a chance of survival...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I went an did a surprise inspection on one of my out of town sites.
> I cant seem to convince canadian tire to switch over to us.
> We do everything to the right of the last parking spots. This picture was 10 hours after the event ended. We scraped and salted. They sanded, maybe...
> 
> View attachment 199918


Beautiful


----------



## DeVries

Maybe because of the pesticide ban if you salt the crap out of it all winter the weeds wouldn't grow.

Marks right, its a locust, back about 15 years ago we serviced this property one season,the bricks used to be flush. Its the cheapest price gets it mall, in town. I think everybody knows a few of those around.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Less liability though....I find they go with locust a lot on islands as well as in built in planters in hardscaping... heard it is because they are very resilient to disease... so maybe this salted locust may have a chance of survival...


Locusts have some serious insect issues in addition to breaking pavement.

Also, the roots would be above ground causing tripping issues and difficult to mow.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> Locusts have some serious insect issues in addition to breaking pavement.
> 
> Also, the roots would be above ground causing tripping issues and difficult to mow.


I see... so that info mixed with the very tiny, hard to pick up leaves.... why do they plant this tree exactly?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I see... so that info mixed with the very tiny, hard to pick up leaves.... why do they plant this tree exactly?


A question I've had for dozens of years.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Interesting Freezing mist happening right now.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mark Oomkes said:


> A question I've had for dozens of years.


I asked a planner once and was told 
They survive in drought and poor soil, flower early, are cheap and Usually keep leaves longer and grow fast.
So basically they are a picture perfect tree for the commercial concrete jungle


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Interesting Freezing mist happening right now.


Yeah, everyone should be out lot checking, it was forecast...


----------



## Mr.Markus

The locust is a great fast growing firewood, hardwood, lots of heat value. it also produces its own nitrogen source for quick growth, which makes it great for planting on lawns. Ya bunch of haters...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Yeah, everyone should be out lot checking, it was forecast...


I did. Went out to turn fireplace off in office. Went oh what's this. Got in truck drove around. All good. Nothing freezing or slippery. Did it this am too.

Here is some of my art.. I call it no sleep madness


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I did. Went out to turn fireplace off in office. Went oh what's this. Got in truck drove around. All good. Nothing freezing or slippery. Did it this am too.
> 
> Here is some of my art.. I call it no sleep madness
> 
> View attachment 199938


Tight route though


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> The locust is a great fast growing firewood, hardwood, lots of heat value. it also produces its own nitrogen source for quick growth, which makes it great for planting on lawns. Ya bunch of haters...


They're weeds.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I went an did a surprise inspection on one of my out of town sites.
> I cant seem to convince canadian tire to switch over to us.
> We do everything to the right of the last parking spots. This picture was 10 hours after the event ended. We scraped and salted. They sanded, maybe...
> 
> View attachment 199918


I got asked to bid a Canadian Tire just before Xmas that is attached to the grocery store I do. The CT is almost double the size and for logistic reasons I gave them the same price as the grocery store. They thought I was crazy. They plow and salt it themselves with a skid steer and the place is always a disaster.


----------



## ff1221

The locust is salt tolerant, the cultivars average about 25 feet tall so they make a great urban street tree for all the landscape architects that know nothing about plants. That being said no tree belongs in an island.........at all.......ever! Well maybe a Norway Maple


----------



## ff1221

JD Dave said:


> I got asked to bid a Canadian Tire just before Xmas that is attached to the grocery store I do. The CT is almost double the size and for logistic reasons I gave them the same price as the grocery store. They thought I was crazy. They plow and salt it themselves with a skid steer and the place is always a disaster.


 Franchise costs must be to high, Canadian Tire here will have nothing to do with salt on their lot and half the time I'm surprised a game of shinny doesn't break out!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave said:


> I got asked to bid a Canadian Tire just before Xmas that is attached to the grocery store I do. The CT is almost double the size and for logistic reasons I gave them the same price as the grocery store. They thought I was crazy. They plow and salt it themselves with a skid steer and the place is always a disaster.


I think my approach next year will be 
Double my price and give them 77 percent off 
Like they do with the 28 pack of screwdrivers in a bag. Let them pay in Canadian tire money. ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The home building centre in port hope Plows their Own site. Ice road truckers films on site tomorrow season 6.


----------



## Mr.Markus

CT is an institution they sell hockey equipment...ice schmice.


----------



## SHAWZER

Freezing mist here all day yesterday , forecast for today too .


----------



## cet

What's up with TWN?
When I went to bed last night TWN said it was snowing in Newmarket, Keswick, Sutton and Uxbridge. I live between Newmarket and Keswick, nothing at my house and nothing on the radar.


----------



## SilverPine

About 3cm in newmarket and still snowing lightly.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

It was calling for 2 cm here evening/ overnight... changed 4 times between 7:30 - 9 pm to <1cm overnight.... which was pretty close, not enough to salt though, tires are making it blacktop


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Ah newmarket got snow, was thinking of going up to newmarket mower to demo a ventrac I have no hope in purchasing


----------



## SilverPine

The stand on in the showroom? I was on it last week, very nice machine. Check out that little ferris while you're there, it's pretty neat.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SilverPine said:


> The standup in the showroom? I was on it last week, very nice machine. Check out that little ferris while you're there, it's pretty neat.


Probably, I haven't been there, saw the machine at LO, called Markham mower to demo, said newmarket had one I could go up and try.... I'll def look at the ferris, going to need a mower soon.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SilverPine said:


> The stand on in the showroom? I was on it last week, very nice machine. Check out that little ferris while you're there, it's pretty neat.


Yes, sorry, the ssv


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SilverPine said:


> The stand on in the showroom? I was on it last week, very nice machine. Check out that little ferris while you're there, it's pretty neat.


Would be cool if they made an attachment to make the ssv a stand on mower


----------



## chachi1984

cet said:


> What's up with TWN?
> When I went to bed last night TWN said it was snowing in Newmarket, Keswick, Sutton and Uxbridge. I live between Newmarket and Keswick, nothing at my house and nothing on the radar.


Ya yesterday evening app say snowing in Burlington Oakville Hamilton , But nothing out my window


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Would be cool if they made an attachment to make the ssv a stand on mower


Very heavy and the skid turning wouldn't do much good on turf.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cet said:


> What's up with TWN?
> When I went to bed last night TWN said it was snowing in Newmarket, Keswick, Sutton and Uxbridge. I live between Newmarket and Keswick, nothing at my house and nothing on the radar.


Every time there is one snowflake in our county, the NWS reports current conditions as "light snow". One drop of rain=light rain.

It's getting really annoying.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> What's up with TWN?
> When I went to bed last night TWN said it was snowing in Newmarket, Keswick, Sutton and Uxbridge. I live between Newmarket and Keswick, nothing at my house and nothing on the radar.


I blame most of my lost sleep on their forecasts this year. I stopped paying attention to them, radar and eyes seem to make me better decisions.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> I blame most of my lost sleep on their forecasts this year. I stopped paying attention to them, radar and eyes seem to make me better decisions.


Are you using the Environment Canada radar?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> Very heavy and the skid turning wouldn't do much good on turf.


Def, would also go against the whole sidewalk snow vehicle name... in a perfect world... trying to do the whole 'use the machine in both the summer and winter approach' but I'm ok with having a machine that it's really good in the winter at walkways and a different machine that is really good with mowing grass and picking up leaves in the summer.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Are you using the Environment Canada radar?


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Def, would also go against the whole sidewalk snow vehicle name... in a perfect world... trying to do the whole 'use the machine in both the summer and winter approach' but I'm ok with having a machine that it's really good in the winter at walkways and a different machine that is really good with mowing grass and picking up leaves in the summer.


I've tried this route and the ZSpray\Plow is probably the best I have tried for year round use. Everything else is OK at everything, great at nothing.

The SSV is flat out amazing. It is the most effective and productive sidewalk machine I have used. It's worth parking it in the summer.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Yes


Every time I try to use it on the Environment Canada website I find it will only give me the current radar and a few hours before. When I check the radar through TWN, which is also Environment Canada it will project a few hours out.... do you notice the same? Or am I just doing something wrong?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've tried this route and the ZSpray\Plow is probably the best I have tried for year round use. Everything else is OK at everything, great at nothing.
> 
> The SSV is flat out amazing. It is the most effective and productive sidewalk machine I have used. It's worth parking it in the summer.


I had my mind set on the ventrac 4500 (thinking it could do both) but when I saw it in person I realized it's way too big for what I'm trying to do. 
The ssv looks to be perfectly sized for my walkways. Wouldn't have a summer use for the zspray unfortunately (don't do any weed control/ fertilizer). 
I'm used to parking machines for the winter / summer. I don't try to strap plows to my irrigation machines and I don't try to backfill trenches with my plows haha.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Every time I try to use it on the Environment Canada website I find it will only give me the current radar and a few hours before. When I check the radar through TWN, which is also Environment Canada it will project a few hours out.... do you notice the same? Or am I just doing something wrong?


I like that it doesn't project, it shows me whats coming and what happening, I guess I've used it so long that it's become habit for me to project it myself.


----------



## SHAWZER

5 - 8 cm before 7 am , squall dumping on us now .


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> I like that it doesn't project, it shows me whats coming and what happening, I guess I've used it so long that it's become habit for me to project it myself.


I use the EC radar too. Though their current conditions show it snowing unless it all sun.


----------



## Mr.Markus

We are getting lake effect.. supposedly 5-10 cm by this evening. Salted off 4 cm before 6 am and its holding but snowing steady still. 
Doing a round 2 now.


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like squalls are done here for now , more heading southeast .......


----------



## cet

They must be bored at TWN, maybe trying to increase advertising revenue.
"special weather statement"
Maybe they'll send me my cut for making all of you click on TWN, lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> They must be bored at TWN, maybe trying to increase advertising revenue.
> "special weather statement"
> Maybe they'll send me my cut for making all of you click on TWN, lol


Your cut...Saturday morning starting at 7.


----------



## SHAWZER

Little cooler tonight around - 12c , maybe some of the 4 am dog walkers will stay in there own yards instead of wandering down the streets .


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Little cooler tonight around - 12c , maybe some of the 4 am dog walkers will stay in there own yards instead of wandering down the streets .


Probably not any warmer in the backyard.


----------



## SHAWZER

Better place for them wearing dark color coats and pants .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just dont hit the dog...its not their fault the owners are challenged.


----------



## SHAWZER

Have not seen any dog walkers that carry a flashlight or anything that is fluorescent . Calling them challenged is being too nice ......


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Have not seen any dog walkers that carry a flashlight or anything that is fluorescent . Calling them challenged is being too nice ......


Black is a slimming colour.


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha ha , most of them are 300 plus .... I think the dogs are walking them .


----------



## BossPlow2010

Interesting concept guys...
http://thenorthbaybay.ca/area-plows...VlOMFoFe5tvqWDbHnrjNWl38h-NDzaQH1VAc5slMbDJ-w


----------



## SHAWZER

I already know that I have to plow early morning , I like that .


----------



## cet

Tomorrow looks like a mess.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Tomorrow looks like a mess.


 Wife comes home...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Wife comes home...


So you're cleaning the house today?


----------



## cet

With only adults (?) in the house it's never really messy. My youngest is coming home from college for the weekend so that should change quickly.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> So you're cleaning the house today?


I didnt hear you, i was vacuuming...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> I didnt hear you, i was vacuuming...


I have to say the cordless Dyson is pretty sweet, nice and light and no cord to catch on furniture, how could she possibly complain....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Do they sell them on amazon. Ive been looking for a birthday present for her


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Do they sell them on amazon. Ive been looking for a birthday present for her


For my wife?
https://www.amazon.ca/Tineco-Cordle...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=
They have a cheaper model too.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> Do they sell them on amazon. Ive been looking for a birthday present for her












Right next to home guillotines.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

cet said:


> For my wife?
> https://www.amazon.ca/Tineco-Cordless-Charging-Wall-Mounted-Lightweight/dp/B07R9KDNKL/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?crid=3LMR8NOH4D81K&keywords=dyson+vacuums&qid=1579266939&sprefix=dyson,aps,258&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyNjZBMUhJQ0dLWkxWJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMzg5ODc3M0EyR1pCRzhHUzgwNyZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwMzk2MjU4M0kxMEM0SDROOUEyUCZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2F0ZiZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=
> They have a cheaper model too.


The one from shark works well. Great compliment to the central vac I have.... in a semi- detached... no, I'm not pursuing the arguement as to why we need two.


----------



## cet

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> The one from shark works well. Great compliment to the central vac I have.... in a semi- detached... no, I'm not pursuing the arguement as to why we need two.


Of course you need 2, what are you thinking. In the old house we had 2 plus the central vac. One on the main floor and one for the second floor. Now we have one in the garage entrance/laundry room and one for the rest of the house. I didn't know the dirt in the laundry room is dirtier that the dirt in the rest of the house, silly me! I guess if I had a 2 storey we'd have 3.
The central vac in the garage for doing vehicles is great IMO.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Notes from the LO Congress meeting on insurance issues:

https://ws.bluemail.me/ws/SraBtkdhIv


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

cet said:


> Of course you need 2, what are you thinking. In the old house we had 2 plus the central vac. One on the main floor and one for the second floor. Now we have one in the garage entrance/laundry room and one for the rest of the house. I didn't know the dirt in the laundry room is dirtier that the dirt in the rest of the house, silly me! I guess if I had a 2 storey we'd have 3.
> The central vac in the garage for doing vehicles is great IMO.


Haha, I guess I've got it easy over here. I'll go thank the missus for being economical.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yes your Cet...for your wife... did she like what I got her last year?

when I said vaccuming, i meant i pushed the button on the robo vac. The one upstair and the one down stairs to be thorough...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Yes your Cet...for your wife... did she like what I got her last year?
> 
> when I said vaccuming, i meant i pushed the button on the robo vac. The one upstair and the one down stairs to be thorough...


Ah, forgot we have the knock off Rumba as well...I retract my being economical statement.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Yes your Cet...for your wife... did she like what I got her last year?
> 
> when I said vaccuming, i meant i pushed the button on the robo vac. The one upstair and the one down stairs to be thorough...


My mom has one of those but doesn't have the patience to let it learn the layout. She keeps picking it up and moving it to the next room. Last time she used it it cleaned 17,000 sq ft. LOL


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice 10 cm push of snow this morning , some gravel lots still not completely frozen . .....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Spring grading revenue...


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Nice 10 cm push of snow this morning , some gravel lots still not completely frozen . .....


After the warmth we've had, today feels like I'm in the arctic, it's hard to believe everything isn't frozen solid.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> After the warmth we've had, today feels like I'm in the arctic, it's hard to believe everything isn't frozen solid.


you talking about the weather or you and your wife after you gave her a vacuum


----------



## cet

Gift cards are best, saves her returning what I bought.


----------



## GMC Driver

Back to the weather....

https://weather.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?on17#192324242129361402202001170503ww1171cwto

Isn't the protocol for a snowfall warning 30cm in a 24 hour period? You can tell there's a perception that this has been an easy winter when they get so excited about 10-15cm (4-6").


----------



## DeVries

If you look at how the weather network is all dressed up in red, its like were are going to get 50 cm's. 
They just like to justify their existence.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Back to the weather....
> 
> https://weather.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?on17#192324242129361402202001170503ww1171cwto
> 
> Isn't the protocol for a snowfall warning 30cm in a 24 hour period? You can tell there's a perception that this has been an easy winter when they get so excited about 10-15cm (4-6").


Guess there's no difference between the Murcan and Kannuckian weather guessers. They all screw up and all overhype it.


----------



## DeVries

Seems like most of the cameras west of us are a day behind. Time for someone to hit refresh


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> Seems like most of the cameras west of us are a day behind. Time for someone to hit refresh


511on.ca

Just have to click on cameras in the right toolbar. They are up to date - just checked.

On edit: Not all are up to date. Just realized far west are not. But they are working on the Ontario camera app.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nothing even close to me camera wise.
Downtown guelph live stream of the square but its its an ice rink anyway. ... So doesn't help me much and its a different temperate zone anyway.


----------



## cet

Not as windy as they are getting out east but man its windy again.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

This helps somewhat for Toronto

https://www.toronto.ca/services-pay...-restrictions-closures/rescu-traffic-cameras/


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

there is an app called ontario roads.
its $3 or something and it shows all the mto road cameras
I find it hard to see at night on some because of the light and glare from cars.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> This helps somewhat for Toronto
> 
> https://www.toronto.ca/services-pay...-restrictions-closures/rescu-traffic-cameras/


those are probably all ppms sites. LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> Not as windy as they are getting out east but man its windy again.


you should change your profile picture to a rocking chair and a log on the fire.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Honestly, having a weather station in each area you service makes a lot of sense.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Honestly, having a weather station in each area you service makes a lot of sense.


when you order your 85 weather stations can you add 2 for me.
lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ill take 1 as well...


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> you should change your profile picture to a rocking chair and a log on the fire.


Next year!


----------



## SHAWZER

There is 1 camera showing downtown Meaford , it is the second thing I click on early mornings .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hey....whats everybody doing?!

9 inches here so far, still coming down. Time for some dinner.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My wife is in Montreal....

Is Jon doing the airport yet...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Radar looks like the end of it maybe i should keep going...


----------



## SHAWZER

You finishing your 6th pot of coffee ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I cut way back, ive had maybe 5 coffees total today and a kit kat bar.


----------



## ff1221

I cleaned old age home and community living home, everything else is waiting for morning. Snow is getting wet and heavy with a light rain on it, should keep it in place when wind switches around and lake effect squalls start


----------



## Mr.Markus

I do a seniors apartment and community living as well. I also have 3 vet offices, why are they so busy during storms...


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> I do a seniors apartment and community living as well. I also have 3 vet offices, why are they so busy during storms...


Not doing anything else, might as well take the dog to the vet. We do the local vets office and barter for pet repairs, it's a pleasure taking the dogs to the vet now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My wife hides the vet bills...


----------



## ff1221

We put our German shepherd down last year, he had lots of medical issues, suddenly I have a big credit at the vets. Unfortunately the pup is a year old and has to have his ............... well you know removed so credit should disappear.


----------



## NBRam1500

ff1221 said:


> We put our German shepherd down last year, he had lots of medical issues, suddenly I have a big credit at the vets. Unfortunately the pup is a year old and has to have his ............... well you know removed so credit should disappear.


Had my ********** removed as well. Well they are in the wife's purse.


----------



## ff1221

NBRam1500 said:


> Had my ********** removed as well. Well they are in the wife's purse.


You poor b.....d


----------



## NBRam1500

15 Years Younger, looks like a Barbie Doll . She can hold them in her purse all she wants.


----------



## NBRam1500

On another Note... Any people from Newfoundland on here ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

NBRam1500 said:


> On another Note... Any people from Newfoundland on here ?
> View attachment 200138


Heard they had upwards of 30" and 86+ MPH breezes.


----------



## SHAWZER

15 - 30 cm snow depending how the wind blew it around . Another 5 cm since 7 am .


----------



## schrader

The storm was no big deal here, maybe 10-15cm. The so called flurries today have already added up to 10cm and still coming down.


----------



## Mr.Markus

28 cm here...glad to see the sun.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> 28 cm here...glad to see the sun.


The sun always feels nice.
Another cold night ahead.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Im digging out the barbecue..


----------



## SHAWZER

What's for supper ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Advil ...


----------



## SHAWZER

Does not sound very filling .


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> 28 cm here...glad to see the sun.


Did you get the rain? We got around 10cm, but then it rained for 3 hours and sucked all the frost out. Icy mess in alot of places. Then flurries on and off all day today. Lots of ethical salting going on.


----------



## Mr.Markus

No rain, just snow...nice and fluffy. some push backs to do this week. Looks like nice weather for it...


----------



## Matt_KMS

We got around 6-8" and everything was great until the temps rose above zero and we had a rain/snow mix. Everything become cement and became 10x harder to deal with. The poor tractor and skid steers were not happy but I bet there was a few guys dealing with broken trucks. Glad that is over with.....


----------



## SHAWZER

Easy , relaxing 5 -8 cm cleanup this morning . Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Setting up the toolcat this morning with an hla hydraulic to pto adapter to run a small blower and widen all the walks. See how it works.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> No rain, just snow...nice and fluffy. some push backs to do this week. Looks like nice weather for it...


The ends of these driveways I'm doing could use some pushing back. It doesn't take long to fill them in.
A tractor and blower would shine in this subdivision.


----------



## ff1221

Had about 10-15cm then the temps rose and it got heavy, turned to ice after we peeled it off. 3 or 4cm of fluff overnight but the suns out now so it's not bad.


----------



## SHAWZER

Cold night , only saw 1 dog out with reflectors on its collar and lady on the other end of the leash wearing a light , almost white coat . I almost stopped to thank her ....


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SHAWZER said:


> Cold night , only saw 1 dog out with reflectors on its collar and lady on the other end of the leash wearing a light , almost white coat . I almost stopped to thank her ....


Tried to tell a lady she was nearly invisible the other night, she didn't really speak English and thought I was asking her to move her car. Her car was in the way and she was nice enough to move it.... karma points for effort maybe.


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Cold night , only saw 1 dog out with reflectors on its collar and lady on the other end of the leash wearing a light , almost white coat . I almost stopped to thank her ....


Maybe she's a member here and saw your post!


----------



## SHAWZER

Next time I see her I will stop and talk to her , maybe she can relay the message to other early morning pooper scoopers ....


----------



## Mr.Markus

We still have iced trees from the previous
ice storm 2 thursdays ago.









After this weekend I did my salt run this morning and was going to o take it easy for a day... The tree guys offered me a good deal for winter hours..."can we come today"
(Taking out 15 ash trees) "Sure!!!
Plowed the back with my utv sweeper...lol


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> We still have iced trees from the previous
> ice storm 2 thursdays ago.
> View attachment 200196
> 
> 
> After this weekend I did my salt run this morning and was going to o take it easy for a day... The tree guys offered me a good deal for winter hours..."can we come today"
> (Taking out 15 ash trees) "Sure!!!
> Plowed the back with my utv sweeper...lol
> 
> View attachment 200197
> 
> 
> View attachment 200198


My buddy sent me this picture from Hillburgh yesterday.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> My buddy sent me this picture from Hillburgh yesterday.
> View attachment 200202


Lol ive swept that ditch...
Its just south of where i took my picture.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> We still have iced trees from the previous
> ice storm 2 thursdays ago.
> View attachment 200196
> 
> 
> After this weekend I did my salt run this morning and was going to o take it easy for a day... The tree guys offered me a good deal for winter hours..."can we come today"
> (Taking out 15 ash trees) "Sure!!!
> Plowed the back with my utv sweeper...lol
> 
> View attachment 200197
> 
> 
> View attachment 200198


That's good firewood, do you burn it?


----------



## Mr.Markus

No but i have many friends who do, and i like people to owe me favours...
Biggest tree was 105'
The ground crew kept yelling at the climber to not pass out...lol


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> No but i have many friends who do, and i like people to owe me favours...
> Biggest tree was 105'
> The ground crew kept yelling at the climber to not pass out...lol


Favours are good if you can collect, that seems to be my problem.


----------



## ff1221

Been clearing ash out of my bush like mad before they become too dangerous, lots of firewood for us.


----------



## greywynd

Been a while since I had a chance to stop by. Been doing a lot of work up in Fort Mcmurray at the oil sands sites, mostly machining on equipment when they are doing repairs. 

Interesting to see a shop with 3 D11’s side by side, and 8-10 797 Cat haul trucks, and other machines all under one roof.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd said:


> Been a while since I had a chance to stop by. Been doing a lot of work up in Fort Mcmurray at the oil sands sites, mostly machining on equipment when they are doing repairs.
> 
> Interesting to see a shop with 3 D11's side by side, and 8-10 797 Cat haul trucks, and other machines all under one roof.


Kingston might need a dozer again soon


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Kingston might need a dozer again soon


The float charge may be a touch high.

I'd be okay with a small part of the payment for fuel.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I think they brought the whole shabang today...


----------



## DeVries

The 14 day forecast looks warmer than normal. 
I've started doing some house reno's, we need some snow soon otherwise I'm going to be redoing the whole house.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> The 14 day forecast looks warmer than normal.
> I've started doing some house reno's, we need some snow soon otherwise I'm going to be redoing the whole house.


Its amazing what downtime does to wallet.
I always spend less working than i do if im not...
One more load and the trees are gone....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

79 loads hauled out last night with 4 trucks and 2 bobcats
in 6.5 hours. is that good?

I need my own mega trailer.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

This toolcat isn't pretty but it only comes out in the dark and gets the job done with an Hla skid steer to pto adapter on a 60" blower. Widen all the walks tonight

Better then backwards on the tractor.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> 79 loads hauled out last night with 4 trucks and 2 bobcats
> in 6.5 hours. is that good?
> 
> I need my own mega trailer.


You might have another 79 after next weekend.


----------



## cet

This is pretty funny.
https://www.wapl.com/2020/01/21/moose-traps-alaska-man-inside-shed-video/


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> This toolcat isn't pretty but it only comes out in the dark and gets the job done with an Hla skid steer to pto adapter on a 60" blower. Widen all the walks tonight
> 
> Better then backwards on the tractor.
> 
> View attachment 200282


Just needs a little Midtown paint and Snowcat decals...


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> The 14 day forecast looks warmer than normal.
> I've started doing some house reno's, we need some snow soon otherwise I'm going to be redoing the whole house.


LOL - ripped the master bedroom apart right after New Year's. It's the final room to be done, after living here 15 years. Electrical last week, spray foam happened Saturday, drywall/new framing/windows going on this week. I'll be glad to be finally done everything on the inside. Next on the list will be to finally get to the awful vinyl siding.


----------



## cet

GMC Driver said:


> LOL - ripped the master bedroom apart right after New Year's. It's the final room to be done, after living here 15 years. Electrical last week, spray foam happened Saturday, drywall/new framing/windows going on this week. I'll be glad to be finally done everything on the inside. Next on the list will be to finally get to the awful vinyl siding.


You might think it's the final thing to be done, have you doubled checked with the boss???


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Night 3 of hauling 
Quick before it melts.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> You might think it's the final thing to be done, have you doubled checked with the boss???


I was trying to figure out a way to block Pinterest from my router. Lol


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Night 3 of hauling
> Quick before it melts.
> 
> View attachment 200321


How well does the front bucket on the tractor work at loading dump trucks?


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I was trying to figure out a way to block Pinterest from my router. Lol


I need to figure out how to block CNN. I'm going to loose my mind, even I'm praying for snow now.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> How well does the front bucket on the tractor work at loading dump trucks?


Not sure. We have never used it. 
We only use it to pull back a pile or tidy left overs. After you blow your first load there is no other way.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I don’t even know what’s going on in the world. Too much work. 
All I heard is teaching are striking Tuesday here. Kid was home sick today and I thought it was the weekend. Asked what time hockey was. Lol. 

When you nap every 10 hours for 2-4 hours. It’s gets a little crazy sometimes

Wake up. Hungry. Ouuu steak
Sure am tired. Pancakes sound great.


----------



## Mr.Markus

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/snow-removal-barrhaven-merivale-1.5437603


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Not sure. We have never used it.
> We only use it to pull back a pile or tidy left overs. After you blow your first load there is no other way.


More kids on the way..,?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> More kids on the way..,?


One and done that's me


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Toro bought ventrac


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/snow-removal-barrhaven-merivale-1.5437603


Dissolve 1 company you own and refer them to another company that you own . Slippery guy .....


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Dissolve 1 company you own and refer them to another company that you own . Slippery guy .....


$660k that he blew through.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Not sure. We have never used it.
> We only use it to pull back a pile or tidy left overs. After you blow your first load there is no other way.


Haha and here I was blowing my load just looking at it. Doing removals I mean... and being on plowsite...


----------



## DeVries

We have a special weather statement for 20mm of rain now. 

Seriously, we are becoming a bunch of pansies if we have to have a weather statement about some rain coming.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Im heading out to load up now...


----------



## SHAWZER

You have a little time .... TWN says snow at 10:30 for Erin .


----------



## Yoman

Gentleman I need help, have any good power pack under $400 can get my caterpillar 908m start on the middle the night? Thanks


----------



## SilverPine

I have the GB70. Worked great on a duramax and still had full juice left. I'm sure there a few that are bigger.

Maybe look into the one up just incase.

https://no.co/gb150


----------



## Mr.Markus

How much are new batts..


----------



## Yoman

1 year old machine, caterpillar installed a new battery in October still not start on middle the night.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Yoman said:


> Gentleman I need help, have any good power pack under $400 can get my caterpillar 908m start on the middle the night? Thanks


Dewalt boost pack 
The big one with the airpump

Canadian tire. It's great. 
I use to power lights when line painting. 
Boost things and even if you need to. Power small tools


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Yoman said:


> 1 year old machine, caterpillar installed a new battery in October still not start on middle the night.


You have an wing plow on the front with electric over hydraulic diverted valve ? 
Someone is leaving the rocker switch on.

Install a dead man switch and make them turn it off when done. I care they forget to return rocker switch to middle. Also good anti theft device.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SilverPine said:


> I have the GB70. Worked great on a duramax and still had full juice left. I'm sure there a few that are bigger.
> 
> Maybe look into the one up just incase.
> 
> https://no.co/gb150


Someone left the lights on in our Eyesewe the other day. Threw the Noco150 on it and I had to wait 5 minutes before it would start it.

I realize I have zero patience but when I put a booster pack on something I expect it to start immediately...especially a 6.0 gasser.

Much rather have that capacitor thing that @Aerospace Eng has. Someday...


----------



## Yoman

I checked each time after my guys used, all switch off and have hla 3200 on the machine


----------



## Yoman

If I start the machine now 99% won't start


----------



## JoeRagMan

Something is wrong that it won’t start without a boost. I would troubleshoot the problem so it doesn’t leave you stuck during an event. Is it still under warranty? Could be something like a bad ground, low alternator output, chafed wire, or was mentioned above, a constant drain when not running. Good luck.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Someone left the lights on in our Eyesewe the other day. Threw the Noco150 on it and I had to wait 5 minutes before it would start it.
> 
> I realize I have zero patience but when I put a booster pack on something I expect it to start immediately...especially a 6.0 gasser.
> 
> Much rather have that capacitor thing that @Aerospace Eng has. Someday...


Blame the booster pack when you should blame the guy who left the lights on and everybody that walked by it...lol.
FWIW, im at a new shop, the other evening im doing some oil changes on tractors, and this guy walks in. "Can i help you?"
-"Oh, i was just driving by and saw the lights were on so i was going to shut them off."

Spoke with the landlord, its the neighbour, whenever they leave lights on in the shop or vehicles, he just lets himself in and shuts them off. Nice neighbour to have.


----------



## Triple L

Why not just turn the master off? We do religiously and don't even have no start problems, almost every cat machine produced comes with one, why not use it


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Rain then ice pellets then 4cm then rain 
Then wet snow. Now rain 

Salt plow salt bed 
Up at 3


----------



## Mr.Markus

Rain here, froze up the gravel but pavement stayed thawed. These systems are becoming harder to predict....WN was calling for 10cm for us until about 8 am this morning and then nothing....


----------



## ff1221

I'm gonna go to amazon, see if I can order a Winter.


----------



## schrader

Not much action here, rain made a mess of the gravel but temps stayed warm all day.


----------



## ff1221

Are these any good for salting?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Small roof leak at my plaza drains weren't taking the slush.

Batman would be jealous of this view


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Kingston got the slop also


----------



## DeVries

What a mess. I'd rather have 15cms of fluffy snow then that wet crap.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Batman...? From Cobourg?


----------



## SHAWZER

Even some of that wet crappy snow is starting to look good to me .....


----------



## cet

Kobe Bryant died in a helicopter crash this morning. You never know when your time's up.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Batman...? From Cobourg?
> 
> View attachment 200408


I knew you could fit into it. 
Don't listen to those haters buddy. 
Those are your nachos.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I expect a massive snow storm. 
One of my really good guys just says
“This winter has been easy. It’s great”


----------



## DeVries

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I expect a massive snow storm.
> One of my really good guys just says
> "This winter has been easy. It's great"


Only after I'm done my living room reno


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I expect a massive snow storm.
> One of my really good guys just says
> "This winter has been easy. It's great"


Been a relaxing weekend, did 2 salt runs and a full sand run and home by 6am everyday. Made a reservation for b day dinner tonight and the little wet flurries froze up while I was there...FML


----------



## greywynd

Not much slush here, at -30 to -40 the last couple weeks there wasn't much snow either.

Milder the last few days, almost hit the freezing mark a couple days.

Should be headed the opposite direction of this either Wed or Thurs, should be interesting to see.

http://www.cfweradio.ca/news/albert...q-2OpNOMMcCc8oFqsGQIrHFEmJgdhs4XWowdF76_Ddgmo


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Happy birthday. Markus


----------



## Mr.Markus

Thanks, 50 is a big one they tell me...


----------



## DeVries

50? you don't look a day over


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Thanks, 50 is a big one they tell me...


:bday:


----------



## SHAWZER

Tomorrow he might .... Happy Birthday


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> 50? you don't look a day over 60


Agreed


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Thanks, 50 is a big one they tell me...


Halfway to 100, half a century...dang you're old.


----------



## SHAWZER

Does your head hurt too when you do math .......


----------



## ff1221

Happy Birthday Markus!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Does your head hurt too when you do math .......


It hurts from sitting on it...


----------



## cet

Happy birthday Markus


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Happy birthday Markus, interestingly you share the date with my daughter. 

Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## SHAWZER

Dusting yesterday and 2 - 3 cm overnight . Cleaned up windrows from town plow on driveways and scraped commercial lots .


----------



## Mr.Markus

What is that big glowing orb in the sky?!!!


----------



## SHAWZER

You looking towards Pickering again ?


----------



## schrader

Radar shows clear but it has been snowing all day in Collingwood


----------



## SHAWZER

Environment Canada Radar shows small streamers off of the water , small but there .


----------



## ff1221

Sun is trying to get out here, bunch of thos streamers dropped about a cm of snow here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Environment Canada Radar shows small streamers off of the water , small but there .


I need to get my eyes checked...I read steamers oof the water...


----------



## SHAWZER

Get the glasses with the strap that goes around your neck .....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Get the glasses with the strap that goes around your neck .....


Like yours???


----------



## SHAWZER

Yep ...


----------



## SHAWZER

Go for the get 2 pairs for the price of 1 . :laugh:


----------



## Mr.Markus

I know a good laser guy...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Truck is starting to take shape


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Truck is starting to take shape
> 
> View attachment 200516
> 
> 
> View attachment 200517
> 
> 
> View attachment 200518


Does she get to plow?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Thats a great looking coffee truck....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have a few wideouts and having a plow truck might be handy for the morning after cleanups but the joke is if you see me plowing in a pickup I’ve broken everything I own


----------



## Triple L

Your the only guy I know who constantly builds salt trucks in the middle of winter LOL


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Triple L said:


> Your the only guy I know who constantly builds salt trucks in the middle of winter LOL


Winter?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Your the only guy I know who constantly builds salt trucks in the middle of winter LOL


It's cause they take so long to get. 
JD can make a baby faster then you can get a truck.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Has everyone gone thru a lot of salt. I feel like I have but this year I stacked it so high I’m a little off on the visual of how much I’ve used


----------



## Mr.Markus

I normally use 100 tonne a year, im at 110 tonne now.
I didnt sign more work this year, not big piles of snow either. Just alot of little events...


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> I normally use 100 tonne a year, im at 110 tonne now.
> I didnt sign more work this year, not big piles of snow either. Just alot of little events...


It's been a brutal year for salt and it's still January. Pretty sure this will be a record breaker, the year we all base our contracts on from here on out.


----------



## cet

I have 2 guys pulling salt from my place. We been through almost 3 loads. One of the guys uses more salt than McDonald's.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Dont exaggerate....lol.

http://www.stupidcalculations.com/blog/mcdonalds-street-salt


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

He may be using more than McDonald's but I'm sure he's using less then Vancouver


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Truck is starting to take shape
> 
> View attachment 200516
> 
> 
> View attachment 200517
> 
> 
> View attachment 200518


Looks good Dean, what length of bed?

Next one you should check the Alberta dealers, they'll more than likely have a truck with a bed on the lot ready to go. I even see them at dealers with service bodies and various setups that are common out here.


----------



## DeVries

We are way below our seasonal average. If I had to guess its in and around 90 ton less. 
We've had a lot of rain events and not many snowfalls or freezing rain events. We're not out of the woods yet, still February and March to go.


----------



## GMC Driver

We are a touch above where we should be at this time on salt usage. But we are down on push events, I think it's around 10 so far. It will all balance out in the end.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Kingston has had a lot of times where it doesn’t dry up at before night when the temp drops and a bunch of our places now have restaurants and places with extended hours so 
We have been using a bit more i notice. 

24 hour gyms sure make a parking lot hard to clear


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> 24 hour gyms sure make a parking lot hard to clear


February is coming...that should change when all the people with new years resolutions drop out.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nice day for a load. 
Hot sun


----------



## Mr.Markus

Is it going in a seacan, or under a tarp?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Is it going in a seacan, or under a tarp?


I use 
40ft high cube sea can 
We all can't use a vault like you and scrooge mcduck


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd said:


> Looks good Dean, what length of bed?
> 
> Next one you should check the Alberta dealers, they'll more than likely have a truck with a bed on the lot ready to go. I even see them at dealers with service bodies and various setups that are common out here.


11ft 4

I've got a good gig going. 
As you know I buy and sell a fair bit of equipment. Bobcats are gold lately


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> 11ft 4
> 
> I've got a good gig going.
> As you know I buy and sell a fair bit of equipment. Bobcats are gold lately


Good to know!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Clear sky and -9 out 
Perfect night to flood the rink.

It's like an evening with the enemy. The ICE


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Batman...? From Cobourg?
> 
> View attachment 200408


You rang commissioner?


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## JD Dave

It was a lot more fun when salt was extra and I had 100 cm caps on my contracts. Now everything is is included and no caps. I think we’re further ahead in reality now but it just seems like there’s so much money going out the window everytime it snows now. We’ve spread around 900 ton so far about the same as Jons spilt while loading.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

JD Dave said:


> It was a lot more fun when salt was extra and I had 100 cm caps on my contracts. Now everything is is included and no caps. I think we're further ahead in reality now but it just seems like there's so much money going out the window everytime it snows now. We've spread around 900 ton so far about the same as Jons spilt while loading.


When did the switch happen for you? And for what reason? My contacts used to be set up the same way but switched over to all in when the PM decided it would be much easier on the AP department to have a set price every month. Probably happened about 6-7 years ago.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Not all the walnut and ash from my yard is going for firewood...


----------



## SHAWZER

New table and benches in your future ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Maybe a coffee table for the wife, she loved that walnut tree.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Some of it is going to clean up really nicely...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Some of it is going to clean up really nicely...
> 
> View attachment 200608


You must be really bored...


----------



## Mr.Markus

...board!!!?


----------



## SHAWZER

Blue trees in Erin ?


----------



## DeVries

Live edge, if you have enough of that it'll pay for your new truck


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Live edge, if you have enough of that it'll pay for your new truck


I was told $9 linear foot... But who knows, i can find it cheaper on the interweb.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> I was told $9 linear foot... But who knows, i can find it cheaper on the interweb.


Markus I think they might have told you board foot. 12"x12"x1"
Yours looks like they milled it 5/4 or 6/4 and it's wider than 12" too.
My son likes the one's with the crotch and the hole in it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The hole is a squirrel nest, great piece the blade cut a walnut Buried in it perfectly in half.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Called for a cm over night. We got freezing rain at 6:45am instead. Forecasted cm overnight tonight. Cm down already and snowing pretty good. 

I absolutely love sending the hey heads up we might have to go out at 4am and getting the
WHAT!??! nothing was forecasted I’m in Niagara Falls, cottage, up north, Kitchener , st Catherine’s ect ect. Ok cool I know people there you want me to get you a job there cause your not going to have one here soon


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

And when we got the freezing rain 
Only 50 percent of the phones were answered 

This is my number one hate of this business 
You pay someone to say stand by or salary or big hourly and it’s always something. 
first years want what veterans want think they are owed the world


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> And when we got the freezing rain
> Only 50 percent of the phones were answered
> 
> This is my number one hate of this business
> You pay someone to say stand by or salary or big hourly and it's always something.
> first years want what veterans want think they are owed the world


You need big penalties for not showing up. Married and a big mortgage are good things to see on a resume.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> You need big penalties for not showing up. Married and a big mortgage are good things to see on a resume.


Perhaps you could do some consulting with me in the off season.


----------



## schrader

I find that’s the problem with the lighter winters, guys aren’t working everyday so they start doing there own thing and never around when you need them. Don’t miss those problems.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Perhaps you could do some consulting with me in the off season.


At one time I had 14 guys counting 8 brokers/subs and no one under 40. That was perfect.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Even when I pay to be ready I still have issues 
New thing is. Teachers are striking and I’ll have to watch the kids if it’s day time


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> At one time I had 14 guys counting 8 brokers/subs and no one under 40. That was perfect.


So Saturday night u just send the bus to pick them up at the tavern ?


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> So Saturday night u just send the bus to pick them up at the tavern ?


They had to many bills to go out.
I was lucky with guys but a normal route was 4-5 hours, you can do that in your sleep.
I had 1 one guy for 16 years, same truck and plow.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I think it’s like 24 guys with brokers/subs for me. 

.... my summer boss called me he needs my help for a day or two. = tell him your winter boss needs you cause it’s winter 
.... what time you think we going out it’s done now I’m sure. = I’ll make the call at 4am. ... we could get it done now. =
Ya then your all sleeping or gone and it snows 4cm between midnight and 8am and I am alone. 

Sandwiches. Don’t mind if I do.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> They had to many bills to go out.
> I was lucky with guys but a normal route was 4-5 hours, you can do that in your sleep.
> I had 1 one guy for 16 years, same truck and plow.


Must have been a dodge


----------



## cet

His wife had a Caravan


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ive had the same guy, 25 years,20s,30s,40s, and 50s. Hes been threw 2 trucks, never sleeps in... But he needs to grow up.
He works cheap though...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> And when we got the freezing rain
> Only 50 percent of the phones were answered
> 
> This is my number one hate of this business
> You pay someone to say stand by or salary or big hourly and it's always something.
> first years want what veterans want think they are owed the world


It's even more fun when you're paying for the phone they're not picking up. Very ironic really.


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> Ive had the same guy, 25 years,20s,30s,40s, and 50s. Hes been threw 2 trucks, never sleeps in... But he needs to grow up.
> He works cheap though...


I have heard he is hard on extension cords and leaves cookie crumbs in the truck ....


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> I have heard he is hard on extension cords and leaves cookie crumbs in the truck ....


Its amazing how many people know this guy...


----------



## SHAWZER

There is a guy around here that drags ratchet straps and leaves his beacon light on 24/7 ....... maybe his brother ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

No, I know his brother....he doesnt own anything with a beacon light or have a need for straps.


----------



## Triple L

How's that wifi enabled siren / fire alarm working out Dean?


----------



## SHAWZER

Wiarton Willie says early spring .......


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Wiarton Willie says early spring .......


That's not good news, he's wrong 2/3 of the time.


----------



## Mr.Markus

More than forecast, but not quite that much more bud.... Dean?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Had about 2cm 
It was water logged. Some guys pounded salt. I sent out the power play team to scrape, I helped and I ever so lightly salted.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

By noon you couldn’t tell who did what but I liked the look of my stuff at 9am better then others.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> How's that wifi enabled siren / fire alarm working out Dean?


He could fall a sleep on a bar stool or standing up. Lol

The siren would work if he wasn't out fishing the bagels or bumbles or whatever all the time.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I had a salt run i by 6 am everythring was black then the snow started at 830, 4 inches, full push and resalt, rained on top for the last 10 or so drives,didnt fly off the blade very nice. Nice long Sunday push...


----------



## SHAWZER

You could of shared some snow .....


----------



## DeVries

He did. We got it.


----------



## Triple L

10cm of crap here too, wasn't fun, and another salt run this morning on top


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> I had a salt run i by 6 am everythring was black then the snow started at 830, 4 inches, full push and resalt, rained on top for the last 10 or so drives,didnt fly off the blade very nice. Nice long Sunday push...


I dragged my heels because there was only a couple cm late saturday evening. Snow started up again around 6:30 and ended with 10cm of wet snow. Glad I waited, everybody else did 2 rounds.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> I dragged my heels because there was only a couple cm late saturday evening. Snow started up again around 6:30 and ended with 10cm of wet snow. Glad I waited, everybody else did 2 rounds.


My high traffic stuff is hard to access during the day. Even with hours later on a Sunday, and the "forecasted" 3 cm. i was hoping a good salt would hold it. Even with 10 cm i was surprised how well they held. I know if i had left it, it would be a full day today. Instead i just had a little cleanup and spot salt, at the diner for 6am.


----------



## SHAWZER

You guys had all the fun this weekend ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> You guys had all the fun this weekend ......


Yea...but no sandwiches...


----------



## SHAWZER

At least the sun is out after the little rain shower this morning .


----------



## greywynd

We had mild temps end of last week into the weekend, with a shot of rain Saturday. Then temps then dropped, so now everything is a frozen sheet of ice. Of course it's pickle mix or almost straight sand used out here, so it can still be slippery in a lot of places. Figures I have a six hour drive tomorrow.


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC said:


> 11ft 4
> 
> I've got a good gig going.
> As you know I buy and sell a fair bit of equipment. Bobcats are gold lately


You? Buy and sell equipment?

Heck I thought you were a dealer with most of the major brands already.... 

It's interesting out here at times, the other day I saw a tractor trailer with 5 JD compacts, with cabs and front mounted sweepers all mounted up. Heading north to Fort Mac, so guessing they are all headed one of the oil sands sites.

Speaking of, I hope trudope does the right thing and gets Teck Resources approved for a new site in Fort Mac.... I really hate to see what the fallout will be if they deny it.


----------



## SHAWZER

Looking at a 1989 Versatile 276 tractor and a 9030 Ford Versatile with a blower . Anyone have experience or comments about these machines ? Thanks


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Yea...but no sandwiches...


Oh I found time for sandwiches!


----------



## DeVries

Looks like somethings brewing. E.C calls for freezing rain, WTN calls for 5-10 cms. I'll take 5-10 please.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Looks like somethings brewing. E.C calls for freezing rain, WTN calls for 5-10 cms. I'll take 5-10 please.


5-10 cm of freezing rain?


----------



## GMC Driver

Last night the weather watchers were saying that "there is uncertainty with the exact track of this storm, and we won't know more about it until tomorrow (today)". So I get up this morning expecting to see the models align, and they still don't agree. Either way, we're gonna get something, and it looks messy.


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN has 5 - 10 cm snow for us through the day on Thursday ...... daytime snow always makes life interesting .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

At a discovery today.
Slip and fall from dec 17 2016

Just got asked what my highest level of education is? 
High school

Do you still have the truck you salted with. 
No. I got a new one
Why did you get a new salt truck ?

I wanted to say because my online friends said If I drive a Ford I swallow heavy loads so I got a ducking ram5500 so I can carry heavy loads and cause mrs champ likes the ram

Is that one on record. Is this mic on


----------



## DeVries

What do they care what your education level is. Your a snow jockey, grade 7 is all you need.


----------



## SHAWZER

I got my grade 6 education twice . :laugh:


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> What do they care what your education level is. Your a snow jockey, grade 7 is all you need.


Dont you watch Suits? Its not about facts...
Support the Toronto Hollywood industry...

Hope it went well Dean, i know your playing it off but it can be really stressful.


----------



## greywynd

Let’s see, 4 years. That’d be at least 4 salt trucks for you, 6 coffee fetching trucks, and about 12 skid steers and tractors.


----------



## By-The-Lake

Interesting. I thought insurance companies only do settlements these days? Why have a discovery if they are just going to pay out?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

By-The-Lake said:


> Interesting. I thought insurance companies only do settlements these days? Why have a discovery if they are just going to pay out?


Discovery is the next step after the plea. I would think if you don't plea a statement of defence you'd be agreeing to pay out whatever the plaintiff is suing for. 
I've never been through the process but discovery I think is necessary to get all the evidence... then the insurance company might find it cheaper to settle than take it to court.


----------



## HadiCoop

10-15cm forecasted here. Don’t think we’ll be getting any freezing rain. Further south I’m sure it’s possible


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Many questions were raised about the amount of salt used

I was reminded by the lawyer that this is not a memory competition and you may not remember


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Many questions were raised about the amount of salt used
> 
> I was reminded by the lawyer that this is not a memory competition and you may not remember


Of the 100's of people that visited the site your client seems to be the only one that fell, I guess I used enough salt.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

@MIDTOWNPC what kind of evidence were they looking for from you concerning level service? Log sheets, etc? Did they ask for pictures? I'm trying to figure out if my GPS logs are sufficient should this happen to me.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the more "weight" you have to show there was not negligence the better it seems.


----------



## SilverPine

My last discovery they were asking the same thing. Education level, truck, what brand salter ect. They even wanted contact numbers for all employees that went on that site, even that are no longer employed by me..

In the end, they guy fell on the city sidewalk, which isnt part of the contract. Didnt stop my insurance from calling it a claim.

My biggest take away was the importance of logs and how detailed they were. They saved me from all 3 slip and falls in a 10 year span.


----------



## SHAWZER

Thursday snow storm has been downgraded to scattered flurries , 2 - 4 cms . I even took the blade off my truck ....


----------



## Mr.Markus

We know you want more snow but the rest of us dont need your jinxing.
No nachos for you at the GTGs...


----------



## DeVries

Ours is up to 20cms in the next 24hrs Thumbs Up


----------



## schrader

Downgraded to 2-4cm for us, can’t remember a winter with so little so around here, haven’t even had much lake effect this year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Ours is up to 20cms in the next 24hrs Thumbs Up


Are you in Mexico?


----------



## DeVries

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you in Mexico?


I should be, but no. With 20 cm's forecasted you figure I would be there


----------



## Avalanche 2500

SHAWZER said:


> Thursday snow storm has been downgraded to scattered flurries , 2 - 4 cms . I even took the blade off my truck ....





Mr.Markus said:


> We know you want more snow but the rest of us dont need your jinxing.
> No nachos for you at the GTGs...


That's ok he only eats Sandwiches


----------



## cet

Beautiful day to babysit the grandpup.


----------



## Avalanche 2500

cet, sent u a pm


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Beautiful day to babysit the grandpup.
> View attachment 200759


----------



## NBRam1500

Thursday 10cm
Friday 25-35cm

Woohoo Snow! Wife is more excited than I am


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 200771


Man, where have all the great dog actors gone? Old Yeller, Lassie, Turner and Hooch, Beethoven... Iron Will.... chewbacca looks more believable than this dog.


----------



## SHAWZER

NBRam1500 said:


> Thursday 10cm
> Friday 25-35cm
> 
> Woohoo Snow! Wife is more excited than I am


Wife excited to get you out of the house ....... mine is for me .


----------



## ff1221

We got downgraded to a cm, 2-4cm for tomorrow night. Likely get 6 inches, I want to go look at a truck Saturday morning!


----------



## Mr.Markus

We have the same, a quick salt run, it is supposed to flurrie till about noon. Another check at 11 and maybe some driveways when its all done.


----------



## cet

Mom left for Cuba this morning, 91 and still going strong.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

cet said:


> Mom left for Cuba this morning, 91 and still going strong.


Wow


----------



## GMC Driver

Didn't add up to more than 5cm here, now a bit of freezing drizzle. Quick scrape and salt. More tonight - they say we're on tap for 10-15 into Friday.

Yippeee!


----------



## DeVries

King city radar is out. Perfect timing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

WN was down briefly this morning too.

Has anybody seen Jon running North with a trailer of iodine pills?


----------



## SHAWZER

Exeter was still working


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> WN was down briefly this morning too.
> 
> Has anybody seen Jon running North with a trailer of iodine pills?


He was at the coin wash cleaning the drivers side of his truck...


----------



## NBRam1500

going to be a busy night


----------



## SilverPine

The bright side is you have some sun on the weekend..


----------



## schrader

That’s more snow than we had for the whole month of January, good luck.


----------



## NBRam1500

Notice the 30 km/hr wind as well. Yay 

Sarcasm noted:


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

NBRam1500 said:


> Notice the 30 km/hr wind as well. Yay
> 
> Sarcasm noted:


Ugh, good luck


----------



## Mr.Markus

I liked it better when the radar was down


----------



## ff1221

I liked it better when you had to watch the 6 o'clock news to see what the weather was gonna do.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Back in those days i had a boss who made me drive to Toronto for "eyes on the ground."


----------



## ff1221

That's what my boss is making me do except Toronto is Kincardine and I'm the boss, it's a pain!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ha, New Brunswick weather would cause me to go to the coin wash, doing ok these days. Actually trusted everyone last weekend and stayed at the farm!


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Ha, New Brunswick weather would cause me to go to the coin wash, doing ok these days. Actually trusted everyone last weekend and stayed at the farm!


Now you tell us.
When the cats away...


----------



## By-The-Lake

So confused when will the real forecast show up. Weather network has been yo-yoing all day. Was looking at 1-3cm overnight, now 5-10cm followed by another 5cm Friday morning. 

Weather network on my phone is entirely different. 1cm overnight followed by 1cm Friday morning.

Environment Canada calling for 5cm overnight followed by 2cm Friday morning.


----------



## cet

By-The-Lake said:


> So confused when will the real forecast show up. Weather network has been yo-yoing all day. Was looking at 1-3cm overnight, now 5-10cm followed by another 5cm Friday morning.
> 
> Weather network on my phone is entirely different. 1cm overnight followed by 1cm Friday morning.
> 
> Environment Canada calling for 5cm overnight followed by 2cm Friday morning.


Looks like the mobile app hasn't updated yet.


----------



## SilverPine

The forecast has been changing by the hour today. Snowing heavy enough in Richmond Hill right now, I'd almost believe another 5-10 tonight.


----------



## cet

By-The-Lake said:


> So confused when will the real forecast show up. Weather network has been yo-yoing all day. Was looking at 1-3cm overnight, now 5-10cm followed by another 5cm Friday morning.
> 
> Weather network on my phone is entirely different. 1cm overnight followed by 1cm Friday morning.
> 
> Environment Canada calling for 5cm overnight followed by 2cm Friday morning.


Where do you see 5-10, Richmond Hill?
I can't find it.


----------



## SilverPine

Come to my building then, just finished plowing and salting it, looks like I wasnt even here.

Oddly enough, I've had a few of those "we haven't seen anyone here all day today" emails/calls already today.


----------



## By-The-Lake

Actually forecast was for Oak Ridges - northern end or Richmond Hill. It was earlier around 9:30-10pm. Revised lower a few minutes ago and now back to numbers I posted.


----------



## SilverPine

Bit off topic, but what do you guys think about new goalie Campbell? Is he going to be our savior or are we going to destroy another goalies career..


----------



## GMC Driver

Still waiting...

At 2-3cm now. Radar shows dry-slotting. No new accumulation in the last 3 hours. Another quick scrape and salt.


----------



## cet

SilverPine said:


> Come to my building then, just finished plowing and salting it, looks like I wasnt even here.
> 
> Oddly enough, I've had a few of those "we haven't seen anyone here all day today" emails/calls already today.


Oh I believe you, I was looking online lol


----------



## SHAWZER

12 - 15 cm plus drifts ...... nice fluffy snow .


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SilverPine said:


> Bit off topic, but what do you guys think about new goalie Campbell? Is he going to be our savior or are we going to destroy another goalies career..


The last time the leafs didn't have a goalie suffering from shell shock was the last time they had a good defenseman... which was Brian Berard and a long time ago. Actually, the had Belfour after CuJo but it's been a good 15 years.


----------



## SHAWZER

Did you guys wear out King City radar again ?


----------



## NBRam1500

Still Going Strong here. O and the wind forecast has been adjusted.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

30 kph to 100 kph???

They were close...


----------



## NBRam1500

Well they got one thing right in the forecast, it's definitely Windy AF


----------



## Mr.Markus

The afternoon sun yesterday sure did a nice job of cleaning things up. Filled up this morning and i bet i put more back in the shed than I took out...


----------



## schrader

Typical snow squall here, 4cm on one side of town 24cm on the other, Light fluffy power.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Just a little blow back this am 
Another storm and I can charge to change the light bulb.


----------



## SHAWZER

15 - 20 cm at my place , 10 cm in town . I enjoy - 12 c and fluffy snow .


----------



## SHAWZER

Still amazes me the power of the sun even at - 10 c ..... and the ice is still melting in my whiskey glass .


----------



## SHAWZER

Toronto vs Montreal ..... Goal tending battle ?


----------



## Triple L

Had fun blowin back the bankins all day, man does this thing work well


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Had fun blowin back the bankins all day, man does this thing work well
> 
> View attachment 200898


They won't find that car till May now
That will teach them for paying slow


----------



## Triple L

Not much has changed in 80 years....


----------



## DeVries

That was Pristine in the early years, on Scarborough rd


----------



## Mr.Markus

Who among us hasnt shoveled out the back of a truck...?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

That was me like 5 years ago, this guy has a much better spreader though


----------



## Mr.Markus

If you have to shovel it from the truck anyway does it really matter if you have a spreader..?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Ethically? Yes. In practice, no.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Though my bed was so rusted out it kind of acted like a drop spreader


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

You're the best TWN. Less than a cm you say....


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Yup, just changed. Just going to look out the window at midnight.


----------



## cet

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Yup, just changed. Just going to look out the window at midnight.
> 
> View attachment 200925


It keeps changing back and forth. I've never seen it this bad before.


----------



## SilverPine

But, did it not get you to click 10+ times today? I believe their strategy is working.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SilverPine said:


> But, did it not get you to click 10+ times today? I believe their strategy is working.


Yup


----------



## cet

SilverPine said:


> But, did it not get you to click 10+ times today? I believe their strategy is working.


LOL, I probably clicked it 10 times in the last 5 minutes. Keeps changing back and forth. I guess even 10cm shouldn't be too bad and I only plow during the day. Not sure why, I still don't sleep.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> If you have to shovel it from the truck anyway does it really matter if you have a spreader..?


The spreader looks better on your equipment list.


----------



## SilverPine

Hey Mike, they changed it again.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> The spreader looks better on your equipment list.


When I did condos and town house complexes in TO, Missi, Brampton, and Richmond Hill in my 20s. My boss only had straight blades and bulk salt in the back of pick ups. It was the shovellers job to ride in the back and throw salt with a shovel.
5 trucks, i still cant believe how frugal we were with the salt, and how much we got accomplished. I easily use 4 times as much salt on my own now..

Man its Snowing pretty hard -1...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Who among us hasnt shoveled out the back of a truck...?


I did many, many times when I owned an electric Meyer/Swenson. The auger drive was the worstest. Chain drive was only marginally better.


----------



## cet

Considering it's going to be a plow night, does anyone get any sleep before they go out. You all seem to be busy on here. I used to get 2-2.5 hours but back then I was young.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

cet said:


> Considering it's going to be a plow night, does anyone get any sleep before they go out. You all seem to be busy on here. I used to get 2-2.5 hours but back then I was young.


Kids are put to bed, I'm grabbing a couple hours right now


----------



## SilverPine

cet said:


> Considering it's going to be a plow night, does anyone get any sleep before they go out. You all seem to be busy on here. I used to get 2-2.5 hours but back then I was young.


I usually feel worse if it's less than 3 hours. Instead I prefer to suffer at the end of the shift. But I find when the sun comes up, it kinda like tricks myself that I slept. It works for a bit.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Considering it's going to be a plow night, does anyone get any sleep before they go out. You all seem to be busy on here. I used to get 2-2.5 hours but back then I was young.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 200933


That's quite the selfie...


----------



## Yoman

Work for me


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Yoman said:


> Work for me
> View attachment 200934


I usually go with these after the shift so I can get to sleep during the day aka now. Eye mask to trick the mind into thinking it's nighttime.


----------



## Mr.Markus

That crap got heavy fast..

Better hide this from the wife, got the neighbours out of the ditch the other day and got some baked goods for the favor...


----------



## SHAWZER

Will the plow guy eat them in the truck .... ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Unnnh! Long day, just finished my drive and shut the truck off. Smelt coolant right away., Big puddle under the truck. Its going in the shop, i need a nap.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The kubota sidewalk tractor blades are pinned to not trip from the factory. There are two pins you need to remove to make it trip. 
Ask me how I know?

Kissed the glass this am


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Did it kiss back?


----------



## SHAWZER

Some Canadian women look better in the am .......


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> That crap got heavy fast..
> 
> Better hide this from the wife, got the neighbours out of the ditch the other day and got some baked goods for the favor...
> 
> View attachment 200945


There is an "us" under your thumb correct?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Unnnh! Long day, just finished my drive and shut the truck off. Smelt coolant right away., Big puddle under the truck. Its going in the shop, i need a nap.


If you nap you won't be able to sleep tonight .


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> If you nap you won't be able to sleep tonight .


Thanks Dad...


----------



## GMC Driver

Take a nap and see what you miss...

I like my late morning/early afternoon naps. I feel like a farmer.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have a couch in the sun...its not comfortable to sleep on when its snowing.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

If the new guy at the Ministry has a little chip on his shoulder i have always found it easier to look at the floor and say nothing.
But a new to me experience is getting to the shop and finding gifts on my trailer..

Im keeping it... It was a gift. ( Wedding Crashers quote)


----------



## SHAWZER

Find where the coolant is leaking from ?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> If the new guy at the Ministry has a little chip on his shoulder i have always found it easier to look at the floor and say nothing.
> But a new to me experience is getting to the shop and finding gifts on my trailer..
> 
> Im keeping it... It was a gift. ( Wedding Crashers quote)
> 
> View attachment 200978


He wants you to be safe during your next roadside inspection.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Find where the coolant is leaking from ?


Coolant line to tranny, surprisingly the duramax and Allison run pretty cool....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Didn't know you were comming down to see me cet.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> If the new guy at the Ministry has a little chip on his shoulder i have always found it easier to look at the floor and say nothing.
> But a new to me experience is getting to the shop and finding gifts on my trailer..
> 
> Im keeping it... It was a gift. ( Wedding Crashers quote)
> 
> View attachment 200978


Looks like you should be getting a hard hat from WSIB and the ministry of labour. Very compliant corner of the shop.


----------



## SHAWZER

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Didn't know you were comming down to see me cet.
> 
> View attachment 200994


Your competition checking you out ....


----------



## Mr.Markus

I do my best to make sure the idiots that work for me don't hurt themselves....


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Didn't know you were comming down to see me cet.
> 
> View attachment 200994


You do a very good job clearing the snow.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> I do my best to make sure the idiots that work for me don't hurt themselves....


Do any of them get their hands stuck in the snow blower? Keep in mind you need to keep the auger lever engaged with one hand while you stick the other one in the snow blower.


----------



## Mr.Markus

No the snowblower comes with a baton that you can use to wedge the engagement lever on with while unpluging the auger with both hands...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> No the snowblower comes with a baton that you can use to wedge the engagement lever on with while unpluging the auger with both hands...


Ah, you must mean the one that is directly attached to the snowblower and easily visible... maybe WSIB makes a sticker for this as well.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Looks like you should be getting a hard hat from WSIB and the ministry of labour. Very compliant corner of the shop.


I was trying to figure out whether you were poking fun at me or not, but the more i look into the picture i realised what you were trying to say. LOL 
What you can't make out is the emerg eye wash attached to the door behind the coats...which makes it funnier.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> I was trying to figure out whether you were poking fun at me or not, but the more i look into the picture i realised what you were trying to say. LOL
> What you can't make out is the emerg eye wash attached to the door behind the coats...which makes it funnier.


Haha, no sir, I wouldn't be poking fun of any of you guys on here, def some nice setups. I'll send you a picture of my shed at the yard I rent that used to be a chicken coop tomorrow if you want to laugh haha.


----------



## cet

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Haha, no sir, I wouldn't be poking fun of any of you guys on here, def some nice setups. I'll send you a picture of my shed at the yard I rent that used to be a chicken coop tomorrow if you want to laugh haha.


Anywhere to get out of the elements is better than your driveway in the middle of the night.
To many guys that use my shop take it for granted.


----------



## SilverPine

Just finished building mine. No heat yet but a hell of alot better than doing repairs outside.


----------



## cet

SilverPine said:


> Just finished building mine. No heat yet but a hell of alot better than doing repairs outside.


What are your thoughts for heat, how big is it?


----------



## SilverPine

30x40. Probably just natural gas but I do have a wood stove kicking around. I'm more concerned on insulation. The insulation package had a crazy pricetag so I didnt get it, might end up doing spray foam.


----------



## cet

I have a waste oil furnace. It has been great. I've spent 400 on parts in 9 years. Burns really clean but you do need access to oil.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> I have a waste oil furnace. It has been great. I've spent 400 on parts in 9 years. Burns really clean but you do need access to oil.


My wifes uncle has one, he takes all my oil waste.


----------



## SilverPine

cet said:


> I have a waste oil furnace. It has been great. I've spent 400 on parts in 9 years. Burns really clean but you do need access to oil.


How much oil does it take per day?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> My wifes uncle has one, he takes all my oil waste.


Its certainly hard to find. I've been given 45 gallon drums full of oil and guaranteed no water. I leave them until winter. The water(that there isn't any of) all settles to the bottom and freezes, now you just pump off the oil.


----------



## cet

SilverPine said:


> How much oil does it take per day?


How cold is it LOL
I'm heating 44x40 with 13ft ceilings. I keep it at 60 degrees. Most winters has been 400 gallons max.


----------



## SilverPine

cet said:


> How cold is it LOL
> I'm heating 44x40 with 13ft ceilings. I keep it at 60 degrees. Most winters has been 400 gallons max.


Thanks, something to consider for sure.


----------



## SilverPine




----------



## cet

If you use spray foam you need to cover or paint the foam after. Have you priced out building walls and putting insulation, poly and either aspenite or plywood. Not sure how I'd tackle the ceiling.

Looks good, looks bigger that 30x40


----------



## Mr.Markus

Oh, and Happy Birthday JD...!


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Oh, and Happy Birthday JD...!


Happy Birthday JD

He seems to have disappeared, and Triple L too, just saying.


----------



## ff1221

cet said:


> How cold is it LOL
> I'm heating 44x40 with 13ft ceilings. I keep it at 60 degrees. Most winters has been 400 gallons max.


I have 3 45 gallon drums if you're interested and can easily supply that much every year!


----------



## ff1221

Happy Birthday JD!:bday:


----------



## cet

ff1221 said:


> I have 3 45 gallon drums if you're interested and can easily supply that much every year!


I appreciate the offer and will keep you in mind. If you were closer I would certainly come and get it but you're 200km away.


----------



## ff1221

Yep I get that. If I'm headed your way for anything I'll get in touch with you and bring it down.


----------



## Triple L

I haven't disappeared, I'm on everyday still, liking everyone's pictures lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Happy birthday Dave...does this mean another kid in 9 months?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Happy birthday Dave...does this mean another kid in 9 months?


You'd figure just from experience he'd have it down to 4 1/2....


----------



## cet

Maybe I should have taken that WSIB working at heights training.


----------



## GMC Driver

So far it's not the 10cm they were calling for by morning. Ethical salt treatments are taking care of the 1cm there, hopefully will hold off the next round that's starting now again.

Had a hydraulic line blow the coupler off the end. Might as well have a little breakfast before the hose shop opens up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I was going to head out for another round but it looks like its fizzling and i salted pretty darn good before 5am.


----------



## DeVries

Ya so far a flop here too. Good thing, our night guy slept in. AKA me


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Ya so far a flop here too. Good thing, our night guy slept in. AKA me


Fire him!


----------



## DeVries

I'm sending him back where he belongs

Mexico


----------



## SHAWZER

Wonder how are teachers like wandering around in this winter weather ?


----------



## ff1221

Pretty easy winter for them to wander around in.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> I'm sending him back where he belongs
> 
> Mexico


And dock his pay!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ive been planning that for years....


----------



## GMC Driver

ff1221 said:


> Pretty easy winter for them to wander around in.


Let's see how many are out there tomorrow at -16.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Let's see how many are out there tomorrow at -16.


Some of those union types are pretty tough...consuming expired gas station egg salad samiches.


----------



## DeVries

Tomorrow is a P.D day and Monday is the family day long weekend day off. 

One of my staff said their kids have only been in school 2 days this week.


----------



## SHAWZER

Teachers will not be grinning very much protesting when it is this cold .....


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice flurries for the last few hours , couple inches so far .


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Decent read about salt applications

https://landscapetrades.com/sicops-research-project-wrap-up


----------



## GMC Driver

_*How much salt do you need?*

This chart provides results from the Bare Pavement Recovery Time model for a number of conditions. For snow depth over 2.5 cm, it is recommended to plow first. Use it to determine application rates for varied snow depths, temperatures and bare pavement times. For example, with a pavement surface temperature of -5°C, a salt application rate of 35 lbs./1,000 sq. ft. is recommended to melt one cm of snow to reach bare pavement within four hours.

The developed model, however, has some limitations as well which are listed below: 
_

_It was consistently observed the model does not perform well when the observed bare pavement recovery time exceeded eight hours._
_It was consistently observed that the model does not perform well when the temperature is below -10°C. _
_Alternative materials, different pavement types and pre-wetting were not used at the study sites, and thus these adjustment factors were not evaluated._
_Adjustment for high traffic volume needs to be done for each location differently._

Nice - a guide to ethical salting. 
Although last night there was much less than 2.5cm being pushed around.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

GMC Driver said:


> _*How much salt do you need?*
> 
> This chart provides results from the Bare Pavement Recovery Time model for a number of conditions. For snow depth over 2.5 cm, it is recommended to plow first. Use it to determine application rates for varied snow depths, temperatures and bare pavement times. For example, with a pavement surface temperature of -5°C, a salt application rate of 35 lbs./1,000 sq. ft. is recommended to melt one cm of snow to reach bare pavement within four hours.
> 
> The developed model, however, has some limitations as well which are listed below:
> _
> 
> _It was consistently observed the model does not perform well when the observed bare pavement recovery time exceeded eight hours._
> _It was consistently observed that the model does not perform well when the temperature is below -10°C. _
> _Alternative materials, different pavement types and pre-wetting were not used at the study sites, and thus these adjustment factors were not evaluated._
> _Adjustment for high traffic volume needs to be done for each location differently._
> 
> Nice - a guide to ethical salting.
> Although last night there was much less than 2.5cm being pushed around.


It would be cool to see a chart for bulk treated salt for nights / days like last night / today. I think most guys have the current chart mostly figured out even though they don't really know the numbers. Each salter has its own settings... each driver has their own speed and style... there isn't a universal method that guys use and most probably don't have the gadget that regulates salt output based on speed....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> For example, with a pavement surface temperature of -5°C, a salt application rate of 35 lbs./1,000 sq. ft. is recommended to melt one cm of snow to reach bare pavement within four hours.


Holy crap...4 hours to melt a half inch of snow at 1500# per acre? At 23°???

Who came up with those figures?

JAA is going to have the widowmaker, he claims 400# per acre or some stupidly ridiculous low number.


----------



## SHAWZER

One of those mornings you wait until your back teeth are floating before jumping out of the machine and rinsing off the tire .......


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy crap...4 hours to melt a half inch of snow at 1500# per acre? At 23°???
> 
> Who came up with those figures?
> 
> JAA is going to have the widowmaker, he claims 400# per acre or some stupidly ridiculous low number.


What numbers do you usually get? I was going to spend some time today on Google maps to see how many acres I do and how many # salt per acre it actually comes out to. I also should have already calculated these numbers....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> What numbers do you usually get?


I generally figure 800-1,000# per acre for an entire season. Seems like we've been going a lot heavier lately.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pretty cold in Kingston


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Big difference the sun makes even at -20
Light dusting early am and residual melted it off as soon as the sun came up.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Forgot to attach pic


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> I generally figure 800-1,000# per acre for an entire season. Seems like we've been going a lot heavier lately.


Crunching the numbers, I'm at about 700 - 900# per acre.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Pretty cold in Kingston
> 
> View attachment 201089


What are these beta charts you have?


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Big difference the sun makes even at -20
> Light dusting early am and residual melted it off as soon as the sun came up.


C'mon Dean - that should have been ethically salted! At 1500lb/acre.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I had my hands full with three blondes on valentines day


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

GMC Driver said:


> C'mon Dean - that should have been ethically salted! At 1500lb/acre.


you can go pound salt. 
lol


----------



## GMC Driver

Anyone here working in Peterborough? Just got an RFQ - a little out of my area.


----------



## cet

Mom came home from Cuba yesterday, she might be online looking for flights back...


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I had my hands full with three blondes on valentines day
> 
> View attachment 201092


I might need a few of those tomorrow, my youngest is 19. That still remains my most expensive lunch.


----------



## SHAWZER

Anyone near Toronto hear the booming Frost Quakes ?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

GMC Driver said:


> Anyone here working in Peterborough? Just got an RFQ - a little out of my area.


Sure, [email protected]


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Sure, [email protected]


Do you get alerts if "RFQ" is used lol


----------



## greywynd

cet said:


> Do you get alerts if "RFQ" is used lol


Jon's getting connections developed....


----------



## Mr.Markus

We were at -26 this morning... No dusting overnight and the salting yesterday morning seemed to take care of all the paved sites. Did a full push on residentials this morning from the same flurries and some drifting.
Im actually cutting back on the salt like i always do this time of year. Even though its colder now the daylight is longer and you can get away with less.
The one big thing all these studies leave out, is the predictability of the storm. In a perfect world we know at what measurement it will stop snowing and can apply appropriately i have never lived in that world..


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> We were at -26 this morning... No dusting overnight and the salting yesterday morning seemed to take care of all the paved sites. Did a full push on residentials this morning from the same flurries and some drifting.
> Im actually cutting back on the salt like i always do this time of year. Even though its colder now the daylight is longer and you can get away with less.
> The one big thing all these studies leave out, is the predictability of the storm. In a perfect world we know at what measurement it will stop snowing and can apply appropriately i have never lived in that world..


Pavement temperatures also vary significantly. For example, the north sides of the properties I service always need more salt than the south sides. Also depends on shaded areas....


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I had my hands full with three blondes on valentines day
> 
> View attachment 201092


My wife gives me a budget i have to stick to...


----------



## SHAWZER

They sell Beer at the Flower Store ?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SHAWZER said:


> They sell Beer at the Flower Store ?


Looks like grocery store beer


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> My wife gives me a budget i have to stick to...
> 
> View attachment 201111


...for the girlfriend


----------



## Mr.Markus

Today was fun. only plowing drives in the sunlight...


----------



## SHAWZER

Does the girlfriend get the flowers or the beer ?


----------



## cet

I think he grabbed the flowers first then heading to the cash ditched the flowers for a case of Busch.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Today was fun. only plowing drives in the sunlight...
> View attachment 201114


Drifty


----------



## DeVries

18 dollars for a 30 pack? what did you do go to Walmart across the border?


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> 18 dollars for a 30 pack? what did you do go to Walmart across the border?


I'm guessing:

File Foto!


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> 18 dollars for a 30 pack? what did you do go to Walmart across the border?


I dont even have a passport...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

5cm at 3am when nothing was forecasted 
Nice real nice. 

Weather network says overcast
As in overcasted with whiteouts ? 

We scraped and I started to salt but the min I pressed the salter in button it started snowing again. So I turned it off and the sun came out for a little bit. 
Our stuff looks good just double checking places.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Can't believe how many guys lost their bonus cash today for a no answer no show.

Sun was trying to come out


----------



## DeVries

Good reliable help is hard to find. Don't think your the only one and we are the only industry that struggles with that problem.

Every industry does.


----------



## SHAWZER

Guy I hardly know cleans the snow from Canada Post Mailboxes in town . Heard a rumor he may not do it next year . Anyone have any experience or comments about this service ?


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Guy I hardly know cleans the snow from Canada Post Mailboxes in town . Heard a rumor he may not do it next year . Anyone have any experience or comments about this service ?


Maybe 10 years ago the bid went for $40/box for the winter. There was 600+- in my area. Most of the locations have multiple boxes so you might get 6 together but that would be max. You're are supposed to clear to bare and apply pickle mix. Most are located beside the sidewalk but my old house the box was beside the curb. The street plow used to do that side of the road first and most years they never got the snow cleared bare. One year it was 6" from the bottom box. Some of the one's that are in the middle of a block on the side walk side you're expected to clear a path from the road to the mailbox. I believe in my area you had to visit 240 locations. I crunched the numbers and figured if you could drive/shovel and salt 1 location every 5 minutes there was 20 hours of work for 24k.

That's 24k for the winter, 20 times shovel and 40 salt applications.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Can't believe how many guys lost their bonus cash today for a no answer no show.
> 
> Sun was trying to come out
> View attachment 201124


Friday and Saturday nights are the worst. If they see nothing forecast it's usually a green light to party.


----------



## SHAWZER

140 boxes here and this guy only shovels , no blower or blade on his truck .


----------



## SHAWZER

I was thinking 5 minutes per box but that would take him 11 1/2 hours , he must be faster .


----------



## cet

Once people start picking up their mail before you get there all the snow is packed and pretty hard to move. In Newmarket if it's a heavy winter they periodically send the plows out to cut back banks. The boxes on the road side need a truck to be cleared after that. A 4' tractor would be best where you can clean both the sidewalk and road boxes.
For me they're way under priced.


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> I was thinking 5 minutes per box but that would take him 11 1/2 hours , he must be faster .


140 boxes or locations? They bid boxes but don't have how many locations of the RFQ.


----------



## SHAWZER

Going to ask the guy here how much per box or per season , all he can do is tell me to fly a kite .....


----------



## SHAWZER

He said boxes but maybe he meant locations ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Going to ask the guy here how much per box or per season , all he can do is tell me to fly a kite .....


----------



## SHAWZER

Trying to find info about Canada Post Mailboxes online , might as well pull my teeth out .


----------



## Mr.Markus

On Tuesday go into your local post office and ask about it. If the guy has been doing it for awhile they are willing to find another guy like him, or when you ask him ask who he dealt with.
I bid ours one year and wasnt even close.

I guess Tuesdays storm is moving faster than they thought, its been moved up to Monday


----------



## Matt_KMS

@MIDTOWNPC how do you structure your bonuses? This year is the first year we have really be challenged with guys doing no shows. If something is somewhat forecasted, I sent out a text at lunch the day prior to let them get ready. After checking the forecast at 7-8pm, Ill update them. Then call/text if we are heading out around 2am.

I thought about taking $5 off their wage and setting it aside in a fund that pays out at the end of the year based on their ability to show up. Thankfully my main guys are solid with no issues but I dream about a storm that everyone shows up and we bang things out of the park.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Matt_KMS said:


> @MIDTOWNPC how do you structure your bonuses? This year is the first year we have really be challenged with guys doing no shows. If something is somewhat forecasted, I sent out a text at lunch the day prior to let them get ready. After checking the forecast at 7-8pm, Ill update them. Then call/text if we are heading out around 2am.
> 
> I thought about taking $5 off their wage and setting it aside in a fund that pays out at the end of the year based on their ability to show up. Thankfully my main guys are solid with no issues but I dream about a storm that everyone shows up and we bang things out of the park.


I've had everything you could imagine
You can't hold back pay but you can pay $20 an hour and say $3.00 an hour on top April 16 for no missed events. That bonus jar can pay for you to get a guy out to cover that night usually. Teams of two Shovellers has worked good for me as they keep each other honest in a way. Problem is other places you can call in sick. If you pay "stand by" ive found still they like to take that in the slow time and I've lost guys after a few events cause "this isn't for me". Hire them full time on Salary and then they have a slow winter and they are moonlighting somewhere else and when you need them they are tired. 
The town guys have a rule for snow people. Your salary and you must be able to work at a moments notice for 13 hours straight then 10 hours off or something like that. 
Some days I feel like I should just hire a sidewalk guy to work every day from 
4am to 9am 7 days a week and then I know someone else is also watching. They are getting 35 hours a week minimum and I guess you have really clean trucks? 
Paying the highest hourly rate possible sometimes doesn't always work as if could be a slow winter. One tractor has 65 hours so far plowing every event including day time.
Your also competing with what some guys make on ei. So if your can't pay them more why would they work when they just got laid off and don't need to. It's very hard. 
Small residential grass guys with their own truck and a helper are good if their don't have much of their own snow. Merry Christmas here is a brand new snowblower you and your helper will get $40 an hour combined and a $10 an hour bonus at end of season for no missed events. Your my sub. 
Every time I call you you get 5 hours minimum
I do a lot of sidewalks myself before I salt. 
Everyone likes to run a machine even for less money then sidewalks. I'll take the sidewalk pay. I've had guys offer me all their walks and I'm considering taking them but it's more the liability then the work.


----------



## SHAWZER

Dusting of snow but very windy , warming up my socks beside the wood stove before going to check for drifts .


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> On Tuesday go into your local post office and ask about it. If the guy has been doing it for awhile they are willing to find another guy like him, or when you ask him ask who he dealt with.
> I bid ours one year and wasnt even close.
> 
> I guess Tuesdays storm is moving faster than they thought, its been moved up to Monday


Going to post office next week to get info , online keeps taking me to a 3rd party called Merx ... ?


----------



## doh

SHAWZER said:


> Going to post office next week to get info , online keeps taking me to a 3rd party called Merx ... ?


Merx is the Government's Bidding/Tender site. You will have to Bid through it to get the Contract.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Tuesday morning is not looking fun...


----------



## SHAWZER

Maybe a little sunshine around 4 - 5 pm .


----------



## DeVries

Mr.Markus said:


> Tuesday morning is not looking fun...


5cms then freezing rain. E.C and WTN have totally different forecasts for us. WTN calls for flurries then rain.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I really cant follow WTN anymore. Their hourly is different from the daily. How do you get 10cm between midnight and 7 am yet a daily total under a cm.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> I really cant follow WTN anymore. Their hourly is different from the daily. How do you get 10cm between midnight and 7 am yet a daily total under a cm.


For some reason TWN doesn't include the overnight in the daily total. So it will show morning, afternoon, night and not include the overnight (which is actually the next day, but they still put it as, in this case, today) then on the following day (Tuesday) they again don't include it in the daily total.... so they pretty much don't show the event unless you go to the hourly. Why they don't just have morning, afternoon, night is anyone's guess.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> For some reason TWN doesn't include the overnight in the daily total. So it will show morning, afternoon, night and not include the overnight (which is actually the next day, but they still put it as, in this case, today) then on the following day (Tuesday) they again don't include it in the daily total.... so they pretty much don't show the event unless you go to the hourly. Why they don't just have morning, afternoon, night is anyone's guess.


I have a school teacher per push customer like this, 9 am" why did you plow? There was barely any snow on the roads this morning."
- there was 10 cm last night...
"But the roads are just wet, it melted already"
- You know there are dedicated people payed by your taxes to clear the roads and apply salt right!!!?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> I have a school teacher per push customer like this, 9 am" why did you plow? There was barely any snow on the roads this morning."
> - there was 10 cm last night...
> "But the roads are just wet, it melted already"
> - You know there are dedicated people payed by your taxes to clear the roads and apply salt right!!!?


Mention that everything you do "is for the children" seems to work for the teachers.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I have a school teacher per push customer like this, 9 am" why did you plow? There was barely any snow on the roads this morning."
> - there was 10 cm last night...
> "But the roads are just wet, it melted already"
> - You know there are dedicated people payed by your taxes to clear the roads and apply salt right!!!?


Kinda scary that he\she is "educating" the children...


----------



## Mr.Markus

One of my biggest peeves was a discussion i had with this teacher about how she gets "Her students" to write letters to politicians that further her political agenda, and sees it as teaching them that they can make a difference without noticing that their "opinion" is not entirely their own.


----------



## SHAWZER

Most teachers are like goalies , in there own little world .


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I've had everything you could imagine
> You can't hold back pay but you can pay $20 an hour and say $3.00 an hour on top April 16 for no missed events. That bonus jar can pay for you to get a guy out to cover that night usually. Teams of two Shovellers has worked good for me as they keep each other honest in a way. Problem is other places you can call in sick. If you pay "stand by" ive found still they like to take that in the slow time and I've lost guys after a few events cause "this isn't for me". Hire them full time on Salary and then they have a slow winter and they are moonlighting somewhere else and when you need them they are tired.
> The town guys have a rule for snow people. Your salary and you must be able to work at a moments notice for 13 hours straight then 10 hours off or something like that.
> Some days I feel like I should just hire a sidewalk guy to work every day from
> 4am to 9am 7 days a week and then I know someone else is also watching. They are getting 35 hours a week minimum and I guess you have really clean trucks?
> Paying the highest hourly rate possible sometimes doesn't always work as if could be a slow winter. One tractor has 65 hours so far plowing every event including day time.
> Your also competing with what some guys make on ei. So if your can't pay them more why would they work when they just got laid off and don't need to. It's very hard.
> Small residential grass guys with their own truck and a helper are good if their don't have much of their own snow. Merry Christmas here is a brand new snowblower you and your helper will get $40 an hour combined and a $10 an hour bonus at end of season for no missed events. Your my sub.
> Every time I call you you get 5 hours minimum
> I do a lot of sidewalks myself before I salt.
> Everyone likes to run a machine even for less money then sidewalks. I'll take the sidewalk pay. I've had guys offer me all their walks and I'm considering taking them but it's more the liability then the work.


Like Dean, we've tried many different approaches.

It's a mix of salary (for full time staff), they are on call out from Nov. 15- Apr. 15, have to work 8-4 if there's no snow, and if it snows we usually give the next day off. This makes up for working on weekends.

Also have hourly - usually seasonal operators. Give a decent wage so it's worth their while. If they make every call out, they get a $500 bonus for the month. For 5 months that can be a nice chunk of change. Payable after April 15th. Miss a call out, the bonus is cancelled for the month.

And other hourly - seasonal staff that want a few hours, but just want to know they can come back in the spring. Doing a bit of snow secures their position.

And subs - guys with some skin in the game. Never too much trouble here, but if there is then they get less work the following year. They do good work, they get more.

I might be a little "old school" with my approach, but that's what is working right now. It changes from year to year a bit, but Freedom 55 is on the horizon.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> One of my biggest peeves was a discussion i had with this teacher about how she gets "Her students" to write letters to politicians that further her political agenda, and sees it as teaching them that they can make a difference without noticing that their "opinion" is not entirely their own.


I wrote to Stephen Lecce too! Maybe I can get my son to change up the letter to mention Bill 137 when his teacher gets him to write his.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

GMC Driver said:


> Like Dean, we've tried many different approaches.
> 
> It's a mix of salary (for full time staff), they are on call out from Nov. 15- Apr. 15, have to work 8-4 if there's no snow, and if it snows we usually give the next day off. This makes up for working on weekends.
> 
> Also have hourly - usually seasonal operators. Give a decent wage so it's worth their while. If they make every call out, they get a $500 bonus for the month. For 5 months that can be a nice chunk of change. Payable after April 15th. Miss a call out, the bonus is cancelled for the month.
> 
> And other hourly - seasonal staff that want a few hours, but just want to know they can come back in the spring. Doing a bit of snow secures their position.
> 
> And subs - guys with some skin in the game. Never too much trouble here, but if there is then they get less work the following year. They do good work, they get more.
> 
> I might be a little "old school" with my approach, but that's what is working right now. It changes from year to year a bit, but Freedom 55 is on the horizon.


What do you have them doing 8-4? And also, if you are going out that evening/night (say today for example, let's say it wasn't a holiday) are they working 8-4 and then doing snow overnight and get the rest of Tuesday off? Or Wednesday off?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

For every 10 guys you need 3 guys extra for when kittens lose their mittens


----------



## Mr.Markus

Or hire dogs...not kittens.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

One guy said to me if I need a ******** here and there let him know. I’m like aren’t they called yard monkeys. He goes. Those are the weak ones. ********* are stronger. Lol


----------



## DeVries

I got 4 *********.................they r my kids :laugh:


----------



## GMC Driver

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> What do you have them doing 8-4? And also, if you are going out that evening/night (say today for example, let's say it wasn't a holiday) are they working 8-4 and then doing snow overnight and get the rest of Tuesday off? Or Wednesday off?


So if they worked today, I would have had them on storm prep. Like go around and make sure all on site equipment is fueled, oil levels are good, coolant, battery, etc. Then another would have checked all the trucks over at the yard, greased all the salters. Another would have inevitably had to run out and take care of some client emergency, like a pothole or their sidewalk melter box is below half. There's always something needing to be done. Then they would be on their way home at 4, with the likelyhood of a 3am callout. Most snow shifts are no more than 8 hours. They'd all be home by noon Tuesday. Wednesday would be off (if no more snow work is required). Thursday they'd be back 8-4.

If it falls on a weekend, the same principle applies - they take the Monday and/or Tuesday. It does depend a bit on the individual - some of them can't stand to be sitting around at home and would just rather put in a few hours at work. We've always got projects to tackle at the shop. Or equipment to clean and de-salt.

This allows me to go and do excavating work or appropriate landscape work. That is the best way for me to generate additional revenue - keep getting jobs that can be done in the winter completed. Let my salary staff take care of any small issues that need addressing in snow (contracts cover the overhead of their wage and associated costs).

This is what works for us. Doesn't mean it will work for anyone else.


----------



## SHAWZER

No snow or rain here yet .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> No snow or rain here yet .


Sunning?


----------



## SHAWZER

Not yet .


----------



## DeVries

Rain snow mix here. Heavy ethical salting is doing the trick.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Not yet .


Here neither...


----------



## SHAWZER

Local Post Office was no help today , all she said was " I am Not obligated to give you any information regarding the Mailbox snow removal contract . "


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Local Post Office was no help today , all she said was " I am Not obligated to give you any information regarding the Mailbox snow removal contract . "


This might be the last tender that was put out.
https://buyandsell.gc.ca/procuremen...r_notice&f[1]=ss_publishing_status:SDS-SS-006


----------



## SHAWZER

Found out the Canada Post mailboxes are contracted by a company from London , then to a local trucking company , then to the guy I know . I think there are too many fingers in the pie .....


----------



## ff1221

That's how it is here too and the local lowballer has them for nothing.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

SNC Lavinlin to Doug Coleman right?


----------



## SHAWZER

Was told McMan Enterprises in London had this area . Maybe they sub from someone else ?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Thought it was funny SNC lavalin had the contract. Guess you can still get awarded federal contracts when the federal government is investigating you for corruption. Good to know.


----------



## SHAWZER

The local guy says he will show me his contract after he comes back from holidays . He also said he is sick of doing them for next to nothing .......


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SHAWZER said:


> The local guy says he will show me his contract after he comes back from holidays . He also said he is sick of doing them for next to nothing .......


Something doesn't add up here... who's taking holidays in the winter?


----------



## SHAWZER

Said his dad is going to clean the mailboxes while he is holidaying .........


----------



## DeVries

Huh. Wish he was my dad.


----------



## SHAWZER

Last name is Schultz so ...........


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

My dad offered to do walkways for me when my walkway guy quit at the end of December. He's turning 70 this year. I couldn't let him do it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Last name is Schultz so ...........


Sergeant???


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SHAWZER said:


> Last name is Schultz so ...........


Hard as nails. Norm Macdonald on Germany....


----------



## Matt_KMS

From what I understand, Doug Coleman Trucking also owns Dougs Snow Plowing here in London. They were contracted by Canada Post to install all the community mailboxes in Ontario and are in charge of the sub-contracting the snow removal at all of those locations. 

Side note, we take care of Summer and Winter maintenance at a federal courthouse that is managed by SNC Lavalin. Lots of paperwork to complete just to bid on the properties but they are great to work with. No secret handshakes to get the deal done either, lol


----------



## SHAWZER

So it might be SNC Lavalin to Doug Coleman Trucking to McMan Enterprises to Albright Trucking to Local guy . Very little pie left for the guy actually doing the work .....


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> So it might be SNC Lavalin to Doug Coleman Trucking to McMan Enterprises to Albright Trucking to Local guy . Very little pie left for the guy actually doing the work .....


There are suckers born everyday..
I have been asked several times to do the mailboxes, everytime my bid goes up. One year I received a package that my bid had been accepted by Doug Coleman but they had my company name and contact info wrong... To top it off i hadnt submitted a bid for 2 years. If this was their attention to detail i wasnt interested in working for them. They called a couple of times during heavy storms and i told them "ya im doing them" 
I think they finally figured it out.. .
Its not the general public you have to worry about at these stops. Its the postal workers themselves. Most are pretty hardy but the odd one is looking for an opportunity to not work anymore. Given that municipal and county plows make several passes it was a little odd to schedule it as well to remove furrows.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

I parked on the street a few years ago (in the summer) doing a job at a customer's house. My trailer was blocking the mailboxes. Mailman comes through and tries to walk over the A frame of the trailer to get to the mailboxes. Pretends to trip... I'm watching him the whole time. Told him I could move the truck / trailer if he promised not to jump out in front of it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Where i grew up in a little hamlet called Cedar Valley we had community mailboxes before it was fashionable. They were housed on the private property of my mentor in the parking lot of his barn out by the road and in an intersection.
We plowed the lot and cut the grass around them. City folk started moving into the area and i guess they didnt like junkmail so it all ended up in the parking lot. Got heading into town one day with the backhoe ,boss asked me to put the boxes in the bucket and drop them off at the post office.
Everyone rural got their own driveway mailbox after that...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Where i grew up in a little hamlet called Cedar Valley we had community mailboxes before it was fashionable. They were housed on the private property of my mentor in the parking lot of his barn out by the road and in an intersection.
> We plowed the lot and cut the grass around them. City folk started moving into the area and i guess they didnt like junkmail so it all ended up in the parking lot. Got heading into town one day with the backhoe ,boss asked me to put the boxes in the bucket and drop them off at the post office.
> Everyone rural got their own driveway mailbox after that...


Did SNC Lavalin invoice him for the damages?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Did SNC Lavalin invoice him for the damages?


No damages, they were portable and you had to have your own padlock.
It was the 80s


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Where i grew up in a little hamlet called Cedar Valley we had community mailboxes before it was fashionable. They were housed on the private property of my mentor in the parking lot of his barn out by the road and in an intersection.
> We plowed the lot and cut the grass around them. City folk started moving into the area and i guess they didnt like junkmail so it all ended up in the parking lot. Got heading into town one day with the backhoe ,boss asked me to put the boxes in the bucket and drop them off at the post office.
> Everyone rural got their own driveway mailbox after that...


This country needs more action like that, get shif done!


----------



## SHAWZER

Had about 5 cm overnight , another 8 cm in the last 2 hours and still hammering down .


----------



## schrader

Same here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Had about 5 cm overnight , another 8 cm in the last 2 hours and still hammering down .


So you're plowing with the blade down?


----------



## SHAWZER

Yes , blade down and wearing clown socks and toque .....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sunning here, we could use an MTO blitz, the gravel.trucks from the city are having some kind of party from every direction....


----------



## DeVries

Mr.Markus said:


> Sunning here, we could use an MTO blitz, the gravel.trucks from the city are having some kind of party from every direction....


They must have found a dump site where they can dump fill. Probably only allowed 20 loads but before the property owner realizes it there's 50 loads dumped and more on the way.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Erin is gravel pit central, not too often they are haulin in.. its mostly out.


----------



## SHAWZER

Fluffy snow , sunshine and - 5 c , perfect winter day .


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> Erin is gravel pit central, not too often they are haulin in.. its mostly out.


The big rush before half load season .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Fluffy snow , sunshine and - 5 c , perfect winter day .


Finally...

Wait...I thought winter was over?


----------



## SHAWZER

Not here ...... lot more lake effect to come yet .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Anybody know of a good place in Ontario to get something chromed.


----------



## SHAWZER

Guessing cookie tin for the new truck ?


----------



## DeVries

http://arnailsupply.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=389_409&products_id=4976


----------



## Mr.Markus

Im refurbishing an antique reel mower into a shiny piece of modern funiture.


----------



## SHAWZER

Cool hood ornament .


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Anybody know of a good place in Ontario to get something chromed.


Canadian Builders Hardware. 71 Sheffield St. Toronto... Keele and Lawrence.


----------



## schrader

20-30cm in some spots here, a little more than they forecast. Looks like its going to be a beautiful weekend.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> Anybody know of a good place in Ontario to get something chromed.


Cambridge custom chrome


----------



## Triple L

SHAWZER said:


> So it might be SNC Lavalin to Doug Coleman Trucking to McMan Enterprises to Albright Trucking to Local guy . Very little pie left for the guy actually doing the work .....


28 points to be exact, just from transaction #1 to 2

That's not even the problem, it's the damn mailbox phone that gets ya, GPS tracked, have to take pics of every site, before and after, full time job playing on a phone all day lol and I don't even do any maintenance work... I'm sure Davey ge can comment more on this as I know he got fired by Coleman


----------



## SHAWZER

First time this winter I plowed 4 times in 1 week ..... not sure I can handle the pace . lowblue:


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> First time this winter I plowed 4 times in 1 week ..... not sure I can handle the pace . lowblue:


Pretty soon you'll get good at it....


----------



## SHAWZER

Wife says I am not too bad at it .......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

kubota b3350, random beeping, dpf errors, parked regen was never required, been good since it got real cold. flashed a required regen on my way home last event, got home and tried it, wouldnt go. Parked it outside tried it again, nothing, turned off, went to bed, woke up next day and tried to run it. beep beep beep beep beep. wont stop

dealer says it could be under warranty but he thinks it will get denied as
we have used non kubota filters, there is a different battery installed which he believes is not correct. If I ok the $4500 repair they will try and get it covered but dont think they will be able to because the diagnostic file looks bad. 
so dont use filters from anyone but the dealer...


----------



## SHAWZER

A lot of filters are made by the same manufacturer , don't let them BS you on that .


----------



## schrader

Sounds like a lot of BS to me what do filters have to do with DPF issues?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Is it a different brand diesel particulate filter?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Kubota emission waranty is 5 year 3000hr.
Tell them if they want to bs you about filters and battery, youll trade it for JD. Tell them dealer support is king in your business....
I have 9 kubotas i think i can buy a new diesel engine for less than $4500...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Dean, try disconnecting your positive terminal for a few minutes. See if it resets anything....

Computer guy...!


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Googled it, seems like a common issue on that model... and it's apparently a software issue, which is ironic


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The m100gx kubota has a $16500 repair bill under warranty at different dealer. I don’t think many know what’s wrong with all this dpf and def stuff and a lot of parts get replaced guessing. This tractor was in Kingston and it went to the closest dealer. I got a lot of run around for two weeks there. First it was the def pump, that was replaced then driving it 20 mins to the site it shut down and died and the ecu died. I never had to approve anything. Tractor has 370 hours. 
They all talk about using their def fluid and all their filters. 

I tried the battery thing Markus. 
They actually made a comment that the battery terminal seemed loose. 

Lots online about faulty 3350s


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader said:


> Sounds like a lot of BS to me what do filters have to do with DPF issues?


Not the proper maintenance

Buddy makes it sound like he is going to try and do me a favour and get it covered but it might not happen so I need to ok the repair incase it doesn't.

Is this Like betting black and red on roulette and it hitting 00. Epic loser


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Not the proper maintenance
> 
> Buddy makes it sound like he is going to try and do me a favour and get it covered but it might not happen so I need to ok the repair incase it doesn't.
> 
> Is this Like betting black and red on roulette and it hitting 00. Epic loser


Ugh, had to bring in a Ram 3500 this week for a rusted out oil pan.... which requires the truck to be disassembled in order to fix... and the rad hose rusted out as well...and the check engine light is on.... def going to start undercoating from here on out.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Ugh, had to bring in a Ram 3500 this week for a rusted out oil pan.... which requires the truck to be disassembled in order to fix... and the rad hose rusted out as well...and the check engine light is on.... def going to start undercoating from here on out.


You should always lube your ram


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> You should always lube your ram


Says the guy who buys new bianually..


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Says the guy who buys new bianually..


Buys a new "ram" bi annually? Is this one of those things you can get down in Mexico?


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Not the proper maintenance
> 
> Buddy makes it sound like he is going to try and do me a favour and get it covered but it might not happen so I need to ok the repair incase it doesn't.
> 
> Is this Like betting black and red on roulette and it hitting 00. Epic loser


Is the 7hp really worth it? I told you the 2650 was the machine to bet on, strictly because pre emissions


----------



## Triple L

.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

I read somewhere that ice resurfacing machines were exempt from emission controls....maybe thats our angle.


----------



## SHAWZER

I have heard that they fit in drive- through windows too ....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Says the guy who buys new bianually..


I get the lifetime protection


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Is the 7hp really worth it? I told you the 2650 was the machine to bet on, strictly because pre emissions


Yes my new one is a 2650. 
This was bought a couple years back and it was for a good deal. The dealer did the dpf repair at the time and it was warranty. I thanked them and gave the owner and his son a keg gift card. Maybe they are still hungry


----------



## schrader

Fuel filters don't have anything do do with the DPF issues, if the fuel filters caused a fuel injector issue I could see them denying warranty for that. Sounds like a known issue they are just trying to get out of paying for.
I would say buy green but we seem to have the same issues with our JD stuff only difference is you dealer is great to get things covered under warranty. Sounds frustrating good luck Dean


----------



## Turf Guy

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Yes my new one is a 2650.
> This was bought a couple years back and it was for a good deal. The dealer did the dpf repair at the time and it was warranty. I thanked them and gave the owner and his son a keg gift card. Maybe they are still hungry


Call the EcoTune guys, they'll make the problems go away!


----------



## JD Dave

Turf Guy said:


> Call the EcoTune guys, they'll make the problems go away!


 They might be able to tune it but they won't have delete pipes readily available for it but it would be a smart investment. We have 6 tractors they have tuned and we a as re very happy.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Does anyone have a somewhat local contact for tuning. I am very interested in tuning and deleting it.


----------



## DeVries

Toronto goal tender in a Carolina net Thumbs Up


----------



## SilverPine

Sounds like a crazy game. I picked a good time to out puddle hunting..


----------



## DeVries

If they can't beat a team with a zamboni driver as a goal tender I'm Going To quit watching hockey.


----------



## SHAWZER

Your Saturday Nights are free now .......


----------



## Aerospace Eng

SHAWZER said:


> Your Saturday Nights are free now .......


More than that...

Figure 20 games or so left. Assuming he was only watching Toronto, but 3 hours watching, one preparing, and one discussing after.....100 hours of time has been gained, prior to the playoffs.

That's a lot of honeydoo time.

And think of the beer savings.

Maybe the next time I am in So-Cal, I'll stop by the Paramount rink and photograph the original Zamboni (if it's still there), and post it up here.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Aerospace Eng said:


> More than that...
> 
> Figure 20 games or so left. Assuming he was only watching Toronto, but 3 hours watching, one preparing, and one discussing after.....100 hours of time has been gained, prior to the playoffs.
> 
> That's a lot of honeydoo time.
> 
> And think of the beer savings.
> 
> Maybe the next time I am in So-Cal, I'll stop by the Paramount rink and photograph the original Zamboni (if it's still there), and post it up here.


Sad leaf fans drink more beer...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

DeVries said:


> If they can't beat a team with a zamboni driver as a goal tender I'm Going To quit watching hockey.


The best hockey watching is this time of year when you give up on the leafs and start watching games with talented teams.


----------



## SHAWZER

Leafs need to play with 2 goalies at the same time ......


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SHAWZER said:


> Leafs need to play with 2 goalies at the same time ......


It would just ruin two careers instead of one.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sure am glad im not loaded going through an S bend .... Felt like the whole bottom of the truck fell out...lol.


----------



## SHAWZER

New truck cannot come soon enough .....


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> New truck cannot come soon enough .....


Tell me about it...
I love this truck though,does everything i push it too and never lets me down during an event...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Sure am glad im not loaded going through an S bend .... Felt like the whole bottom of the truck fell out...lol.
> View attachment 201476


Happens all the time when I keep my wallet in my pocket and my lunch box on the passenger seat. You have to equal out the load.

I see you have different rims on your truck, ones possibly from a hummer

Im just going to take it easy on you today and leave the words,
blow out, rim, hummer and a big job out of the conversation.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its the end of Feb....i put the summer rims on to shine them up..lol.


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN ramping up of the snow totals for the next few days ..... before the eventual downgrade .


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

They like me buying blood pressure meds!!!!!


----------



## ff1221

I'm hoping they are right, end February with some actual snow, almost 10cm:laugh:


----------



## cet

And the guesstimate keeps going up!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I’m at 20cm for Wednesday 
But then Thursday it’s 2-4cm but from 1am to 6am it’s 1.7cm an hour. 

I should call and wake some guys up to tell them to get some sleep so they are well rested and ready to go.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Shoveller #19 are you there ? Can you hear me ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Kubota says the regen was skipped multiple times. I’m the only one that used that machine all winter except for four hours and I never skipped a regen. However it also never had a software update. 

I’ve been told to talk to kubota Canada


----------



## SilverPine

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Kubota says the regen was skipped multiple times. I'm the only one that used that machine all winter except for four hours and I never skipped a regen. However it also never had a software update.
> 
> I've been told to talk to kubota Canada


The run around begins. I wish you luck!


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Kubota says the regen was skipped multiple times. I'm the only one that used that machine all winter except for four hours and I never skipped a regen. However it also never had a software update.
> 
> I've been told to talk to kubota Canada


Do you have to bring it to the dealer for the software update?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Do you have to bring it to the dealer for the software update?


Yes 
They say I was prob not notified because I'm not the registered owner. I bought it used. 
I reminded them I bought it from a person who bought it from them and when I bought it I brought it from the persons yard to their place for the service and warranty on the same problem Back then.

In the mean time looks like emissions problems might be contagious? 
Truck has 6 hours on it. 
I haven't even figured out how to change miles to km yet.

I wonder if there are any anger management classes open tomorrow.


----------



## SHAWZER

You can register for online Anger Management courses in another thread from a guy in Colorado .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Chalk it up to February blahs Dean....

After blowing a tire yesterday and our forcasted 1 cm this morning that turned into
3" at 6am, my plow decided to toast its motor. 
Nice little drive to Brampton to pick up a new one and get everything ready for tomorrow...
Temperatures and salt melted just about everything so surprisingly no calls...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Yes
> They say I was prob not notified because I'm not the registered owner. I bought it used.
> I reminded them I bought it from a person who bought it from them and when I bought it I brought it from the persons yard to their place for the service and warranty on the same problem Back then.
> 
> In the mean time looks like emissions problems might be contagious?
> Truck has 6 hours on it.
> I haven't even figured out how to change miles to km yet.
> 
> I wonder if there are any anger management classes open tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 201518


I understand why they make you bring it to the dealer for the software update in the hopes that you get other service work done, but if you can update a motherboard with the internet and a usb stick (or just the internet) would you not be able to do the same for a tractor?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Chalk it up to February blahs Dean....
> 
> After blowing a tire yesterday and our forcasted 1 cm this morning that turned into
> 3" at 6am, my plow decided to toast its motor.
> Nice little drive to Brampton to pick up a new one and get everything ready for tomorrow...
> Temperatures and salt melted just about everything so surprisingly no calls...


It takes a special person to do as much work as you and be a one man show too. I love to work by myself but snow contracts are a different animal.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> You can register for online Anger Management courses in another thread from a guy in Colorado .


It should work too if you leave your truck in MPG...he doesnt get metric.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> It takes a special person to do as much work as you and be a one man show too. I love to work by myself but snow contracts are a different animal.


I get called "special" alot...


----------



## SHAWZER

Anyone seen any snow yet ?


----------



## schrader

No snow yet but our forecast for tonight got a lot worse, 10-20cm tonight then two days of squall could be a whole lot a snow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Dusting here, just topped up the residual in anticipation.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Dusting here, just topped up the residual in anticipation.


Sounds ethical to me.


----------



## DeVries

Picking up in intensity here now. 10cms of this wet stuff is going to be a tough push.


----------



## cet

Our forecast gets worse every time I look. Its 10-15 just for the overnight. 5-10 before, 5-10 tomorrow and 10 more Friday. The ends of all the driveways are already full.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cet said:


> Our forecast gets worse every time I look. Its 10-15 just for the overnight. 5-10 before, 5-10 tomorrow and 10 more Friday. The ends of all the driveways are already full.


You actually have snow?


----------



## SHAWZER

Almost a 1/2 cm so far ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Almost a 1/2 cm so far ......


You're welcome!


----------



## SHAWZER

30 - 40 more cm on the way , you did not want any ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Our forecast gets worse every time I look. Its 10-15 just for the overnight. 5-10 before, 5-10 tomorrow and 10 more Friday. The ends of all the driveways are already full.


Push it into the garages. Nothing but crap in there already..


----------



## SHAWZER

Most of it will melt early next week ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

The biggest problem with the off forecasts is my sleep schedule. It is hard to plan out enough as it is. 
Yesterday i started at 2 am walked in the door at 6pm grabed grabed something to eat a shower checked the weather (and PS)
And went to bed with the trace amounts to fall starting at 8pm
I got uo ugain at 2am and nothing, better go check anyway case they were calling for it to start up now at 4am. Full salt.....


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> The biggest problem with the off forecasts is my sleep schedule. It is hard to plan out enough as it is.
> Yesterday i started at 2 am walked in the door at 6pm grabed grabed something to eat a shower checked the weather (and PS)
> And went to bed with the trace amounts to fall starting at 8pm
> I got uo ugain at 2am and nothing, better go check anyway case they were calling for it to start up now at 4am. Full salt.....


I didn't think you needed sleep, just put a couple of batteries in and back out the door.


----------



## cet

Mark Oomkes said:


> You actually have snow?


I do. Yesterday I thought I could have found a golf course open south of me but decided to drive north of Huntsville to buy a side by side from Kijiji Dean's brother.


----------



## GMC Driver

Just a skiff here this morning. Had guys scheduled for 3, pushed it to 7. Salted everything - it was freezing drizzle. EC says 5 to 10 tonight. WN says 15-20. Windy says 21cm. Buffalo says 3-6", 12-24" south of the city. 

All I know is - it's gonna snow. Wife spotted the snow geese yesterday, I'm trying to find a killdeer. It won't be long now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

No naps today, the conservation.is taking down the ash in the forest behind me...so exciting to watch the excavator with the power head felling trees....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Just a skiff here this morning. Had guys scheduled for 3, pushed it to 7. Salted everything - it was freezing drizzle. EC says 5 to 10 tonight. WN says 15-20. Windy says 21cm. Buffalo says 3-6", 12-24" south of the city.
> 
> All I know is - it's gonna snow. Wife spotted the snow geese yesterday, I'm trying to find a killdeer. It won't be long now.


A metric or imperial skiff?


----------



## cet

Mark Oomkes said:


> A metric or imperial skiff?


You need to use imperial, you can always make metric sound like a lot, 50mm of snow sounds better than 2 inches.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> No naps today, the conservation.is taking down the ash in the forest behind me...so exciting to watch the excavator with the power head felling trees....
> View attachment 201534


They can deliver the ash to my house.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> They can deliver the ash to my house.


It is piled nice, the excavator left about 4 . Sure does make short work of a big job.
Jeez i would love one and get into that kind of work.









Looks a little slow on the commute though..
And the conservation guy came by and got the big mud from the tracks out of the road at the end of my drive and threw it in my garden... Good job to have where you dont have to worry about teeing people off...


----------



## SHAWZER

Have a nap and dream you are operating the machine .


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> It is piled nice, the excavator left about 4 . Sure does make short work of a big job.
> Jeez i would love one and get into that kind of work.
> View attachment 201550
> 
> 
> Looks a little slow on the commute though..
> And the conservation guy came by and got the big mud from the tracks out of the road at the end of my drive and threw it in my garden... Good job to have where you dont have to worry about teeing people off...


What's stopping you? I'm sure you have a few minutes left in your days you're not busy.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> What's stopping you? I'm sure you have a few minutes left in your days you're not busy.


I have a 1 ton grocery getter now, can you imagine..? 
" Hey hon, just heading into town for some eggs and milk. See you next week"

No different than snow, now that i thnk about it.


----------



## SilverPine

Markus, I always thought your dump was a dually. I'm sure for snow it helps, but does it prevent you from doing anything landscape wise?


----------



## SilverPine

Downtown toronto just wet. Richmond hill is spotty. Salt is holding up. Newmarket is covered, even where salted.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SilverPine said:


> Markus, I always thought your dump was a dually. I'm sure for snow it helps, but does it prevent you from doing anything landscape wise?


The legal payload is 800lbs difference between dually and SRW in this model.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> The legal payload is 800lbs difference between dually and SRW in this model.


What aboot the illegal payload?


----------



## Matt_KMS

Mark Oomkes said:


> What aboot the illegal payload?


Load until your suspension hits the bump stops.....then you are good to go!


----------



## ff1221

About 2" here so far, or 4cm, likely lots more to come. Wife spotted a robin yesterday, I had to turn around and take a picture, theres hope!


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> No naps today, the conservation.is taking down the ash in the forest behind me...so exciting to watch the excavator with the power head felling trees....
> View attachment 201534


It is ash Wednesday.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The freezing rain instead of snow is not my favourite. 

10cm of snow was actually 4 hours of freezing rain. One lap of salt. One lap of sand salt mix. Twice around the walks and I’m done till 3am. No one else is out because no one lives in town and the weather says it’s snowing. If the snow comes it’s going to be super icy under their snow. 

Kingston is getting hit now. Sand mix seems to be the best right now


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

No way - drive safe! We have about 2 inches on the roads now, starting to scrape at midnight


----------



## GMC Driver

https://wben.radio.com/articles/winter-storm-and-blizzard-warnings-for-wny

I really like this station, but their weather always makes me nervous.


----------



## chachi1984

Maybe about 5cm I’m the ground now 
Was just wet up 7pm yesterday. 
Also buddy of mine was pulled over by OPP 
Yesterday noon around the jail in Milton


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Rain snow mix since I closed my eyes
Coffee taste good


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> It is ash Wednesday.


You know...i went to a catholic catholic high school and i really feel bad that i had to look that up...
LOL


----------



## SHAWZER

Weather rock looks like 10 - 15 cm but very windy so I am guessing more .


----------



## ff1221

It was a beautiful even coat when I went to bed, now its rammy jammies everywhere and 2 feet deep beside the car. Nothing on the lawn.


----------



## SHAWZER

I dont mind plowing through drifts to get to town but when its very wind my Brail gps system sucks .


----------



## DeVries

I went from operating one of our nicest tractors to the oldest one in the fleet. Think i need to give the operator a raise for what he puts up with. 
No air ride seat, heat is sub par, radio is crap, and the blade has gotta go. Frustrating how much it leaves behind compared to the live edge.


----------



## SHAWZER

About 30 cm here plus drifts ....... thanks for sharing .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> About 30 cm here plus drifts ....... thanks for sharing .


That's 25 cm more than we got.


----------



## SHAWZER

You have a Metric tape measure ?


----------



## ff1221

We were just issued a Blizzard Warning, I'm not sure what that is!


----------



## SHAWZER

I think high wind speeds with snow squalls make it a Blizzard .


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> You know...i went to a catholic catholic high school and i really feel bad that i had to look that up...
> LOL


No worries, I gave up plowsite for lent


----------



## NBRam1500

Up to 35 cm for us this evening and tonight 75kph winds 
Fun night ahead


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> You have a Metric tape measure ?


I have the Google.


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> I think high wind speeds with snow squalls make it a Blizzard .


Oh so just a normal day around here.


----------



## SHAWZER

Google is on Metric ?


----------



## SHAWZER

Or is Metric on Google ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yes


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> No worries, I gave up plowsite for lent


Yet here you are.....


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Aerospace Eng said:


> Yet here you are.....


I am.. catholic guilt


----------



## Mr.Markus

I got into this on the ancestry thread but my grandfather was a Canon in the anglican Church of England, actually resided in Gloucester Cathedral of Harry Potter fame.
He and his wife adopted my mother when she was orphaned.
So my parents (mom) tried everything to make us good boys and girl. I failed..


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> About 30 cm here plus drifts ....... thanks for sharing .


I still have a foot left on the driveway markers..lots of room yet!


----------



## cet

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I am.. catholic guilt


You just go to confession and all is forgotten


----------



## Mr.Markus

Only an inch left on the markers...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Only an inch left on the markers...
> View attachment 201576


Don't you mean 2.54 cm???


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Don't you mean 2.54 cm???


I dont know what I mean anymore...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Only an inch left on the markers...
> View attachment 201576


Yes, but what colour markers show up best in a blizzard?


----------



## Mr.Markus

White...


----------



## schrader

Any where from 2" -2' depending on where you are here, at least the wind has died down.


----------



## SHAWZER

Dragging my b###s in the snow walking from the house to the shop this morning . Almost 2 feet in 2 days plus drifts .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Dragging my b###s in the snow walking from the house to the shop this morning . Almost 2 feet in 2 days plus drifts .


Are you vertically challenged?

Or walking on your knees???


----------



## SHAWZER

Don't think so , 5' 10'' . 3 foot drifts .......


----------



## SHAWZER

Good thing I warmed up my underwear beside the wood stove ......


----------



## DeVries

Great for skiing. Looking forward to some collingwood powder in the next week


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Great for skiing. Looking forward to some collingwood powder in the next week


I was thinking Barbados...


----------



## SHAWZER

You can ski in Barbados ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Flurries...

Before the squalls
And 
After the squalls

Snow magnets can turn off now. 
Full plow this am and a light salt. Sun was great. Then loader work and breakfast for lunch. Now sleep. Will wake up to a full plow I know it


----------



## SHAWZER

Might as well plow snow in the winter time .


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


>


Jackson Browne - Running on Empty


----------



## Mr.Markus

Excellent live band..


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Excellent live band..


Def a good song to have playing while plowing


----------



## ff1221

Little drifty around here considering we had 0 snow 2 days ago.


----------



## ff1221

And then theres the lawn!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ff1221 said:


> Little drifty around here considering we had 0 snow 2 days ago.
> View attachment 201587
> View attachment 201586


Wow...that's what snow looks like?

Thanks for posting...haven't seen anything remotely close to that this year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ff1221 said:


> And then theres the lawn!
> View attachment 201588


Ready to be mowed.


----------



## ff1221

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wow...that's what snow looks like?
> 
> Thanks for posting...haven't seen anything remotely close to that this year.


We haven't either, getting all of winter in 48hrs with spring weather arriving Monday!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

5pm dinner

Had to clear some walks and salt after 
Snowing again here 
Full plow at 4am


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ready to be mowed.


Better get at it - get the jump on things. Hard to think that it's only 6-8 weeks away.



ff1221 said:


> We haven't either, getting all of winter in 48hrs with spring weather arriving Monday!


Seems like that here too. For the amount of snow we've had over the past 72 hours it sure seemed like alot of work. First push went well. Could have done without the wind and freeze up. Now a squall watch - another early start in 3 hours.


----------



## ff1221

Squalls have for the most part dissipated here so hopefully a full push will get everything tidied up and then onto spring.


----------



## SHAWZER

Another 20 cm so far at - 12 , light and fluffy .


----------



## Mr.Markus

"Hey Markus, my niece wants to use the house this weekend, could you shovel the stairs just thiis one time?"


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> "Hey Markus, my niece wants to use the house this weekend, could you shovel the stairs just thiis one time?"
> 
> View attachment 201595


I know I haven't had a ton of sleep lately but what is going on with that roof line? It looks like three houses.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I know I haven't had a ton of sleep lately but what is going on with that roof line? It looks like three houses.


I see 4.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> I see 4.


Ah, missed that small one


----------



## Mr.Markus

Modern architecture you ruffians


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> "Hey Markus, my niece wants to use the house this weekend, could you shovel the stairs just thiis one time?"
> 
> View attachment 201595


I think I might have left my spare shovel at the bottom of the stairs with a note, bend at the knees and keep your back straight.


----------



## cet

Rookie mistake with my hot water pressure washer.


----------



## Hydromaster

Ouch, 
That’s going to leave a mark.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Rookie mistake with my hot water pressure washer.
> View attachment 201599


Rookie?! Or senior moment...?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Rookie?! Or senior moment...?


Probably a bit of both and being in a hurry.
Took mom's car to the shop to wash it for her. The hose hadn't been disconnected from the washer for a while. The guys just like to roll it up where I like to take it off first and roll it up. It wouldn't come apart so I went back inside to get channel locks and while I was gone some pressure built back up. Took the hose off and got hit with water from the bottom of the boiler. Probably no more than a few ounces. Could have been a lot worse if I hadn't had 2 shirts and a coat on.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ouch...

I figure about 45 cm since thirsday morn here. Nice to see the sun

If your left hand is still ok my truck could use a wash...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Ouch...
> 
> I figure about 45 cm since thirsday morn here. Nice to see the sun
> 
> If your left hand is still ok my truck could use a wash...
> 
> View attachment 201600


Bring it over, just fill it with a load of ash first and don't forget to bring a trailer full too. It might be returned missing the dump box.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Not one of mine...just making a mental note!


----------



## SHAWZER

Stairs are a workout for the arm and shoulder . I don't like mental notes .... they seem to disappear .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Ouch...
> 
> I figure about 45 cm since thirsday morn here. Nice to see the sun
> 
> If your left hand is still ok my truck could use a wash...
> 
> View attachment 201600


Can it stop now?


----------



## SHAWZER

Did MM send you the package ?


----------



## schrader

20 cm overnight here, then another 10 cm early this morning. I think I have enough for a while, should be interesting Monday when its plus six.


----------



## SHAWZER

Heard that a posse is forming to head to Wiarton to find that Ground Hog . :laugh:


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Did MM send you the package ?[/QUOTE


Oh i sent it!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Uh oh....!










Is that infront of my house?
What a day.....lol.


----------



## SHAWZER

You seem to get all the excitement .


----------



## schrader

That looks expensive


----------



## Hydromaster

Mr.Markus said:


> Uh oh....!
> 
> View attachment 201602
> 
> 
> Is that infront of my house?
> What a day.....lol.


Did ya tow him oot?


----------



## Mr.Markus

So many ways to shift weight on a grader, i think he was out before i could even shut my truck off and walked in the door.
If he was stuck waiting i would've made him a coffee cause who among us hasn't been there


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I really thought this guy was going to be good.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The bin in the front seat is for gloves


----------



## Matt_KMS

Holy hell.....it looks like a bag of flour erupted in your truck. How long did it take to get to that point?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Matt_KMS said:


> Holy hell.....it looks like a bag of flour erupted in your truck. How long did it take to get to that point?


Yea at first glance I thought the air bag went off


----------



## DeVries

FIRED :hammerhead:


----------



## Matt_KMS

Better advice him that the salt is a lot more effective when applied to exterior surfaces. Lol.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Five hours


----------



## cet

My 2016 looked like that last year. Different story this year in his own truck.


----------



## SHAWZER

Wow , nobody taught him how to take the gloves off . Champ have a talk with him ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Is that " The new guy that everyone makes do all the crappy jobs, like shoveling out the spreader when it breaks" ?
You know Dean took a wisk and swept it all into a pail. He can do a whole parking lot with that!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Went looking for ice this morning, everything good. Should probably shovel the front door at my own place while i have energy.
Amazon delivery, been sitting there since Wed. I love finding presents to myself...


----------



## SHAWZER

You have some tapping in your future ?


----------



## ff1221

Finally finished here early yesterday morning, got another 25 cm through the night. Finished my route then took the 1/2hr tractor ride to clean up the parents and my buddy's moms place, drifts were deep.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> You have some tapping in your future ?


I have borrowed a friends for years the few times ive needed it. I hate being a mooch, also nice when you need it that you dont have to drive somewhere to get it and drive it home when you've used it...

What were we talking about?


----------



## SHAWZER

Are we talking about the same thing .... ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I really thought this guy was going to be good.
> 
> View attachment 201607


Were you trying to catch him smoking with the fire alarm under the seat...?


----------



## cet

ff1221 said:


> Finally finished here early yesterday morning, got another 25 cm through the night. Finished my route then took the 1/2hr tractor ride to clean up the parents and my buddy's moms place, drifts were deep.
> View attachment 201611


You had the right piece of equipment .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Is that " The new guy that everyone makes do all the crappy jobs, like shoveling out the spreader when it breaks" ?
> You know Dean took a wisk and swept it all into a pail. He can do a whole parking lot with that!!!


I could do a whole parking lot.


Mr.Markus said:


> Were you trying to catch him smoking with the fire alarm under the seat...?


That's actually a air freshener but that a genius idea. Smoke alarm goes off


----------



## Mr.Markus

Lol potpouri....


----------



## SHAWZER

Lightly snowing here now ......


----------



## Triple L

@MIDTOWNPC I think I got you beat... This is after 1 week, never thought the wireless charger was a salt magnet too LOL... Unreal! Oh and can't put a new bulb in the plow at home when I let him take the truck home for a whole week straight...

Fired ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grabbin some pizza, i guess when your property refuses to pay for removal you do your best to take up all the parking with the snow...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Grabbin some pizza, i guess when your property refuses to pay for removal you do your best to take up all the parking with the snow...
> View attachment 201627


A lot of my commercial clients never want to pay for the removal or at best will have it moved around the property... then expect me to go by and salt overnight when these piles melt during the day... what do you guys do?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have always done salt as extra, i dont remove either, but most of my commercial are under 1/2 acre and i find room on them to stage snow where it can be blown back onto lawn...these sites are no different, i guess the guys that do them prefer not to block frontages so they move entire lots with snow to the middle cause they have the equipment to do so. Concentrating it in one area makes it look like a lot more snow than it is.


----------



## GMC Driver

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> what do you guys do?


Our rates reflect the effort taken to place piles strategically when plowing so as to minimize the probability of runoff and refreeze. I would concede that each property is different, and in some cases placing snow piles off the asphalt is not a possibility. But where it is, we almost always try to get our piles off the asphalt.

And if we do pile on asphalt, and runoff is a problem, as the professional we would recommend pile removal as it is a safety concern. If the PM or owner denies the removal request, you have the paper trail. Runoff can be a real pain - so we do our best to eliminate it up front.


----------



## GMC Driver

Dean/Chad - we may share some character traits. Next time out that operator would be on stick plow. Some people just don't get it. If the inside is like that, you can only imagine how they operate it as well.

"It's just a work truck!" - fine, go buy your own work truck/plow/salter. I'd bet once they spend the $75-100k, that thing would be spotless. Allard knows what I'm talking aboot.


----------



## DeVries

"It's just a work truck!" - fine, go buy your own work truck/plow/salter. I'd bet once they spend the $75-100k, that thing would be spotless. Allard knows what I'm talking aboot.[/QUOTE]

Yes I do, as in a former employee now a sub with his own equipment.

To be honest I've never seen any of our salt trucks come back like that. Thankfully.
I worry about the electrical issues down the road with a steering wheel and dash covered like that.


----------



## Triple L

Exactly, I just about fell over when I opened the door, I just went to take the plow off and opened up that can of worms... my truck that does 3x as much salting and twice as many sidewalks has never been close to that bad after a whole season let alone one bad week... Not impressed, funny how this character will also spend 45 minutes washing his own truck at my shop with my hot water pressure washer and then pull it into the shop and let it dry with the heat on and wipe it down yet I can't see out the windows on my trucks and the wife's car from the water spots... Funny how that works


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Triple L said:


> Exactly, I just about fell over when I opened the door, I just went to take the plow off and opened up that can of worms... my truck that does 3x as much salting and twice as many sidewalks has never been close to that bad after a whole season let alone one bad week... Not impressed, funny how this character will also spend 45 minutes washing his own truck at my shop with my hot water pressure washer and then pull it into the shop and let it dry with the heat on and wipe it down yet I can't see out the windows on my trucks and the wife's car from the water spots... Funny how that works


:angry: disrespect level 1000. What a jerk!.


----------



## SHAWZER

Triple L said:


> Exactly, I just about fell over when I opened the door, I just went to take the plow off and opened up that can of worms... my truck that does 3x as much salting and twice as many sidewalks has never been close to that bad after a whole season let alone one bad week... Not impressed, funny how this character will also spend 45 minutes washing his own truck at my shop with my hot water pressure washer and then pull it into the shop and let it dry with the heat on and wipe it down yet I can't see out the windows on my trucks and the wife's car from the water spots... Funny how that works


Sounds like my neighbors brother is working for you ..... give him an inch they take a mile .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The only pieces of equipment that have come close to looking that bad have been the sidewalk tractors staged onsite. Even then, I don't think they've every looked that bad.


----------



## DeVries

This should help you forget about your salty truck for a few minutes.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

My truck I posted isn’t a salt truck. It’s isnt a plow truck. It’s a truck with ten Pails of salt and two shovels. And sometimes a hitch carrier and a snow blower. And two guys


----------



## SHAWZER

How long did it take them to clean your truck ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> Exactly, I just about fell over when I opened the door, I just went to take the plow off and opened up that can of worms... my truck that does 3x as much salting and twice as many sidewalks has never been close to that bad after a whole season let alone one bad week... Not impressed, funny how this character will also spend 45 minutes washing his own truck at my shop with my hot water pressure washer and then pull it into the shop and let it dry with the heat on and wipe it down yet I can't see out the windows on my trucks and the wife's car from the water spots... Funny how that works


Wait...its not your Dad is it..?


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> Wait...its not your Dad is it..?


No he's on the pension plan now lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> No he's on the pension plan now lol


Thats good!.It would be an awkward firing....


----------



## ff1221

Sunshine sure is eating all that snow up, nearly 1/3 of it gone already.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Raining fogging here..


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Raining fogging here..


Sorry to hear that, it's beautiful here, it's rare this time of year.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Supposed to clear up soon, cant damper my spirits. Caught up my Feb invoicing and great month.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> Yes I do, as in a former employee now a sub with his own equipment.


Funny how the tune changes when it's their own. Today I was filled in on how it was $2400 last week to fix the SCR. And then it wasn't shifting, or wouldn't take off from a stop. I mentioned that transmission oil level is something that should be checked throughout a winter season. Now it's $1300 for lines and trans flush.

Something was said in my direction about operating in the red - not sure if he was talking about trans fluid or something else...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hot water mixed with
Cleaning vinegar and dawn soap takes away all the salt


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Hot water mixed with
> Cleaning vinegar and dawn soap takes away all the salt


No before/after....
Oh C'mon Dean...!


----------



## cet

What is cleaning vinegar?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hort vinegar?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> What is cleaning vinegar?


double dose Allen's cleaning vinegar 
It's stronger

I buy it in summer and spray the dumpsters down. I pick up garbage for a living 
and I like a clean show.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'll get pics. In the mean time I washed my truck for you Markus.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I'll get pics. In the mean time I washed my truck for you Markus.
> 
> View attachment 201695


Purdy


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I'll get pics. In the mean time I washed my truck for you Markus.
> 
> View attachment 201695


Is it in regen still..?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

My truck ?
No. Why should I get a new one ?

Should you be scared when there is a giant lube sign in the rear ? Ahhhh


----------



## SHAWZER

They are forecasting a little snow Thursday night into Friday .


----------



## ff1221

Yeah 3-4cm here, that'll melt in a hurry.


----------



## ff1221

Downgraded 1-3 now


----------



## Mr.Markus

I was hoping that this late in the season people would learn how to drive in the winter...
Someone said they saw robins robins last week, there is a whole flock in my crab apple tree...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I was hoping that this late in the season people would learn how to drive in the winter...
> Someone said they saw robins robins last week, there is a whole flock in my crab apple tree...
> View attachment 201754


Someone should tell them to get the flock out of there until spring is here.


----------



## SHAWZER

Lots of people around that do not know how to drive in the summer .


----------



## DeVries

Apparently the forecast was right.


----------



## DeVries

All this a half hour


----------



## SHAWZER

Nothing here .... only invisible snow falling .


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Starting to come down here, not accumulating yet


----------



## ff1221

Plowed a half inch of slush off a few places, others were melted, round 2 of fine snow has started, hopefully no accumulation.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> All this a half hour


I heard it was worse Hamilton way.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It was a narrow band, not our usual west to east travel.
All my stuff in the west end got about 2 inches, not a flake in the east.


----------



## SHAWZER

I guess if there is no snow in the forecast the sun might as well shine .


----------



## ff1221

I'll take it! Don't forget to shove your clocks ahead tonight!


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> I guess if there is no snow in the forecast the sun might as well shine .


The sun feels good.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

You know what doesn’t feel good. 
Finding out a guy spreads twice as much salt as he tells you and checking your stock pile to see it’s almost gone. 

why does everyone love spreading salt so much? it’s like they feel super powerful that their lot is not getting snow. 

I get pretty excited seeing the machines work. Tractor bobcat ballet is one of my favourite things. It’s happens at 6:30am on snow days on one of the biggest corners in our town.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Dean must be on a diet from the Snickers...


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC said:


> You know what doesn't feel good.
> Finding out a guy spreads twice as much salt as he tells you and checking your stock pile to see it's almost gone.
> 
> why does everyone love spreading salt so much? it's like they feel super powerful that their lot is not getting snow.
> 
> I get pretty excited seeing the machines work. Tractor bobcat ballet is one of my favourite things. It's happens at 6:30am on snow days on one of the biggest corners in our town.


You would have chuckled the day we all met for a coffee years ago. I think we had 7 7220 JD's, and two 544 loaders, all with blades in the timmie's lot in Peterborough. Likely about 2007 or so.


----------



## bhanley

NBRam1500 said:


> On another Note... Any people from Newfoundland on here ?
> View attachment 200138


Yeah it's been a fun winter here in St John's so far we are up to 400cm


----------



## Mark Oomkes

bhanley said:


> View attachment 201843
> View attachment 201843
> 
> Yeah it's been a fun winter here in St John's so far we are up to 400cm
> View attachment 201843


Thanks for hogging all the snow.


----------



## greywynd

I know some of you guys have security cameras in different setups. Looking for something that will be able to notify my phone. Any suggestions? I’m thinking it will take 6-8 cameras for complete coverage.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have several customers that use Ring.
https://shop.ring.com/pages/security-system


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> You know what doesn't feel good.
> Finding out a guy spreads twice as much salt as he tells you and checking your stock pile to see it's almost gone.
> 
> why does everyone love spreading salt so much? it's like they feel super powerful that their lot is not getting snow.
> 
> I get pretty excited seeing the machines work. Tractor bobcat ballet is one of my favourite things. It's happens at 6:30am on snow days on one of the biggest corners in our town.


Could be worse Dean, you could be Unioned...


----------



## SHAWZER

That's 1 way to melt snow ....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd said:


> I know some of you guys have security cameras in different setups. Looking for something that will be able to notify my phone. Any suggestions? I'm thinking it will take 6-8 cameras for complete coverage.


Costco has a few kits. 
You will need wifi at place or otherwise a cell service /data. It's not the easiest

Cameras either need monthly charge or power. I've had my share of head aches

The cameras I use now are powered thru the Ethernet cable which links to a router and uploads to a cloud.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

with now snow and all the piles melted its...


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> with now snow and all the piles melted its...
> 
> View attachment 201888
> 
> 
> View attachment 201889


We normally dont see alot of garbage here but this year is different. They started rural curbside pick up a few years back and its amazing the difference it has made in the amount of garbage in the ditches from people setting it out overnight for the wildlife to get into, that, and the fast food places have done away with garbage cans in their parking lots.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> We normally dont see alot of garbage here but this year is different. They started rural curbside pick up a few years back and its amazing the difference it has made in the amount of garbage in the ditches from people setting it out overnight for the wildlife to get into, that, and the fast food places have done away with garbage cans in their parking lots.


they have done away with alot of garbage containers your right.
we are also seeing alot of dumpsters being replaced with the pod systems.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Quick heads up for the Peel cats or those with customers in Peel.... they are no longer picking up grass clippings curbside.


----------



## SilverPine

I have an apartment building that refuses to get more than one pickup of garbage a week. They leave all their bins outside. You can imagine overflowing 4 yard recycling bins on a windy day. We have yet to touch the feild yet. It's going to have to be 3 guys, a full dump trailer(or more) and a full day at the least.

Glad the snow piles are gone. No more midnight salt trips.


----------



## Mr.Markus

So officially turning off my weather alerts..
Just checked WN and shut it off, I immediately get hit with a snow alert in the next 24 hrs.
Had to really look for it. 0.1cm at 9pm with a temp of +6 overnight.


----------



## SHAWZER

Don't forget to unplug before you leave to check .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

We did a lap today and broke up all the nasty snow piles. 
Had to take a break from billing. 
I have this feeling this route is going to be a slow pay. In the meantime I bought a pretty good amount of salt.


----------



## DeVries

Thats it for Blooms and the Home show. Crazy. All that hard work and no-one gets to see it.

https://canadablooms.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/CanadaBlooms2020Suspended.pdf


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Sold three gaming computers today. 
One tower was over $2200 just for the tower.

Guess people are planning on staying inside more.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Sold three gaming computers today.
> One tower was over $2200 just for the tower.
> 
> Guess people are planning on staying inside more.


Wow. Be quiet fans in the tower?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Anyone looking for a nice place with a private in-law suite... I put the lawn in on Sept 11, 2001 And have maintained it since that day...

http://redbrickreb.com/listings/two-bungalows-on-15-acres-7577-6th-line/


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Anyone looking for a nice place with a private in-law suite... I put the lawn in on Sept 11, 2001 And have maintained it since that day...
> 
> http://redbrickreb.com/listings/two-bungalows-on-15-acres-7577-6th-line/


The ad looks like 15 acres but details are only 1.5 acres.

What will I do for work if I move there ?
You hiring ? I can wash trucks pretty good


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Anyone looking for a nice place with a private in-law suite... I put the lawn in on Sept 11, 2001 And have maintained it since that day...
> 
> http://redbrickreb.com/listings/two-bungalows-on-15-acres-7577-6th-line/


That's a pretty famous day!


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> The ad looks like 15 acres but details are only 1.5 acres.
> 
> What will I do for work if I move there ?
> You hiring ? I can wash trucks pretty good


I will sell you my client list, one of your customers is right around the corner...

It is only 1.5 acres, but what a view.. no close neighbours borders all farmland.



cet said:


> That's a pretty famous day!


Thats why i remember it, i watched it happen on their tv.


----------



## SHAWZER

Were you peeking in the window ..... ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Were you peeking in the window ..... ?


Yes,

They are friends of mine before being clients...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> I will sell you my client list, one of your customers is right around the corner...
> 
> It is only 1.5 acres, but what a view.. no close neighbours borders all farmland.
> 
> Thats why i remember it, i watched it happen on their tv.


I'll go take a swim in the vault and check my balances and call you next week.


----------



## Mr.Markus

"the vault" 

Only one...?!


----------



## SHAWZER

I might be interested in renting the second bungalow , as long as I get to drive MM's new truck and blade .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> "the vault"
> 
> Only one...?!


You have to diversify and invest in other things. It can't all be liquid.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> You have to diversify and invest in other things. It can't all be liquid.
> 
> View attachment 201961


@SHAWZER would beg to differ...


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> You have to diversify and invest in other things. It can't all be liquid.
> 
> View attachment 201961


A few bucks in TP would have produced a decent return.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> A few bucks in TP would have produced a decent return.


I read that amazon removed a bunch of price gouging ads related to TP and hand sanitizers. Seems to me they missed the opportunity to simply report them to the CRA cause the kind of people that do that stuff you know are opportunists and wont claim it.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> I read that amazon removed a bunch of price gouging ads related to TP and hand sanitizers. Seems to me they missed the opportunity to simply report them to the CRA cause the kind of people that do that stuff you know are opportunists and wont claim it.


Someone in BC already made 30k on hand sanitizer.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I order cleaning products, car cleaning stuff, and pressure washing chemicals from a guy in the pickering area. He called me yesterday morning and said come get all the stuff if you want it otherwise someone is going to pay me double its crazy here. I didnt really need the stuff that bad but he wouldnt split the extra profits with me either so I picked it up. He told told one of my guys that picked up the stuff he sold 1500 large rolls of commercial toilet paper in one day. He mentioned the one company that makes the tire gel also makes hand sanitizer and has focused all their efforts on making that instead of the tire gel right now.


----------



## ff1221

I stopped at the local home hardware today and asked one of the guys I know if they have any TP left and he said no. He said all morning all they've gotten were calls for TP and sanitizer. I asked if anybody had asked for soap, he said no! WTF?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

My wife asked me the question and I couldn’t hardly even come up with an answer...
My wife;
So let’s say one of your guys get the signs of this virus. He goes home. Anyone else that’s been in contact or near him should be going home also to self quarantine for 14 days correct. Including you? And if you then me also and our child. Even if no signs or feeling fine. It snows. What happens.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> My wife asked me the question and I couldn't hardly even come up with an answer...
> My wife;
> So let's say one of your guys get the signs of this virus. He goes home. Anyone else that's been in contact or near him should be going home also to self quarantine for 14 days correct. Including you? And if you then me also and our child. Even if no signs or feeling fine. It snows. What happens.


I guess you put him in a truck by himself waiting for the snow. No one said he had to be at home, just alone.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

It hasn’t happened or anything I was just thinking. 

I already have my own sidewalk tractor bobcat salt truck and loader tractor. They are all full of fuel and the salt is outside in the back and so is the fuel.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ive been self quarantined for 26 years, its no big deal.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Also, if you don't feel well I believe you are required to roll down the window and throw up on the outside of your door. But i defer the proper procedure to Jon. I think he might have it in his employee handbook.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> The ad looks like 15 acres but details are only 1.5 acres.
> 
> What will I do for work if I move there ?
> You hiring ? I can wash trucks pretty good


Did you find some money...? SOLD $60k over asking...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Did you find some money...? SOLD $60k over asking...


I was out getting some supplies for mans best friend incase everything shuts down. We don't like sticks in the house.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sure is dark out this morning...


----------



## SHAWZER

Strange , here too ...... light wet snow falling .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Strange , here too ...... light wet snow falling .


Thats why Im out...
Not lighty enough to make the dark go away.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the way groceries are we should probably paint rocks this easter.
I dont know I want to waste the eggs.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Balances out if you see all the restaurants that are closed... Feels like forever ago I bought breakfast at the diner.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Balances out if you see all the restaurants that are closed... Feels like forever ago I bought breakfast at the diner.


JD says the same thing about lunch, nachos and his drinks.

He enjoys them just hasn't paid for them..... ever. Lol lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

I went to Caledon the other day, nacho shelves are empty.


----------



## SHAWZER

Plus 15 c now , down to minus 10 c into Saturday morning . Make up your mind Mother Nature ......


----------



## schrader

Temps dropped 8 degrees in an hour here


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Snow Monday 1-3cm


----------



## schrader

Pfff pretty much everything is closed anyways, weather look good after that might be spring.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My customers are pretty good it still worries me about March and April Instalments though.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Snow Monday 1-3cm


Didn't take long to change the 1-3, should change a few more times.


----------



## DeVries

Snow might be a good thing, take peoples mind off of the virus for a bit.


----------



## SHAWZER

Dusting of snow here this morning , maybe it will remind some people to pay their invoices from months ago ......


----------



## DeVries

Curious what you guys are hearing as far as companies closing temporarily during all this virus stuff. 
I know of 2 in the Toronto are that will be closed for the next 2 weeks and one in the Grandvalley area that will be as well, unless there's snow to be cleared or salting to be done.
So far L.O hasn't posted much other than government links. Has anyone heard from clients who say hold of for now?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

DeVries said:


> Curious what you guys are hearing as far as companies closing temporarily during all this virus stuff.
> I know of 2 in the Toronto are that will be closed for the next 2 weeks and one in the Grandvalley area that will be as well, unless there's snow to be cleared or salting to be done.
> So far L.O hasn't posted much other than government links. Has anyone heard from clients who say hold of for now?


One of the property managers I have contracts with is going to be closed this week. They had previously not been allowing outside people into the office. Before they closed they issued cheques post dated until the end of the month.

Also, currently nothing sticking here


----------



## SilverPine

Just started to stick on the driveway here. Roads are fine.


----------



## schrader

I think this is going to be an important week, if we don't flatten the curve then we will continue ti see more business close. I also think there is the strong possibility we could see a lockdown by the end of the week.


----------



## GMC Driver

We sent our staff home last week until April 1st, with the exception of any snow related work. It wasn't mandated, but thought it would be the responsible thing to do. They have families, and for them to be out and about could put their family at risk. There's nothing really essential right now, that can't wait until after April 1st.

Let's just hope by then that things are beginning to settle down.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> We sent our staff home last week until April 1st, with the exception of any snow related work. It wasn't mandated, but thought it would be the responsible thing to do. They have families, and for them to be out and about could put their family at risk. There's nothing really essential right now, that can't wait until after April 1st.
> 
> Let's just hope by then that things are beginning to settle down.


Just out of curiousity, are they laid off or are you paying them?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Went out and ethically spot salted a few properties that needed it. Nice to have a somewhat normal day.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

GMC Driver said:


> We sent our staff home last week until April 1st, with the exception of any snow related work. It wasn't mandated, but thought it would be the responsible thing to do. They have families, and for them to be out and about could put their family at risk. There's nothing really essential right now, that can't wait until after April 1st.
> 
> Let's just hope by then that things are beginning to settle down.


So laid off or continue to be paid?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

had some salting this am in port hopeless


----------



## schrader

Joined the EI list today, waiting things out like everyone else? We wanted to keep working but when other trades don’t show up it delays or cancels our job plus i think it’s the right thing to do for now.


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> So laid off or continue to be paid?


They are being paid - these are salary positions.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Full salt here, municipal and some other yahoos are plowing. Nice day for some more shop work.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

all non essential business to close tomorrow at midnight in ontario
doug ford


----------



## SHAWZER

Are Beer and LCBO stores classified as essential businesses ? Asking for a friend ......


----------



## DeVries

MIDTOWNPC said:


> all non essential business to close tomorrow at midnight in ontario
> doug ford


This week it'll be the whole country. If not I'm buying nachos


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> This week it'll be the whole country. If not I'm buying nachos


Said to my wife I'd bet the rest of Murca will follow the "lead" of NY and Kalifornia by the end of the week.


----------



## SHAWZER

Manager at the local Beer Store said she does not think they will be shut down but her delivery orders to the store may be slowed down .


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Manager at the local Beer Store said she does not think they will be shut down but her delivery orders to the store may be slowed down .


If they close beer and liquor stores will you still be able to buy it from the grocery store? That should drive the union crazy.


----------



## chachi1984

Wondering if this shut down goes longer than the next 15days. Does anyone know if we landscape/property maintenance are included. I could see residential stopping service for a bit but what about our commercial lots for maintenance?


----------



## Matt_KMS

I was talking to the local landscape supply company about this today. I feel like the maintenance side of things could continue but the landscaping should wait. Half of it is public optics but most landscaping/enhancement work isnt "essential" but letting properties turn into jungles because of lack of cutting could be a problem. 

Good excuse to avoid the talkative customers!


----------



## SilverPine

Quebec released their list today. Property maintenance is deemed essential. Construction for emergencies only.

Ontario's list will be available tomorrow.

https://beta.ctvnews.ca/local/montreal/2020/3/23/1_4864805.html


----------



## SilverPine

http://www.northchannelcurrent.ca/169717

This one has an ontario list. Theres a few slots we could fall into.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SilverPine said:


> http://www.northchannelcurrent.ca/169717
> 
> This one has an ontario list. Not detailed enough, but maybe we fall under sanitation.


My accountant just sent this one out. Property maintenance deemed essential in this list. (Takes a bit if time to load)

https://news.ontario.ca/opo/en/2020/03/list-of-essential-workplaces.html


----------



## Mr.Markus

You mean my wife is right!!? I have to clean up the front yard.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> You mean my wife is right!!? I have to clean up the front yard.


If she's at all like my wife, she's always right.


----------



## SHAWZER

Think I will go and pull up wood stakes today before they go missing .


----------



## DeVries

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> My accountant just sent this one out. Property maintenance deemed essential in this list. (Takes a bit if time to load)
> 
> https://news.ontario.ca/opo/en/2020/03/list-of-essential-workplaces.html


The only maintenance I see we fall into is Road construction and maintenance; listed. So snow clearing.
I don't seem to see property maintenance ie lawn maintenance included.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I think we might forward the calls at the computer store to a cell. We service a bunch of business and the big ones will be open. 
The list won’t load for me but one guy could work a week on used machines and build new without letting anyone in the store and except out already ordered shipments. 

Also be a good time to paint the store and freshen things up inside. 

I have a house that has been vacant over the weekend. We said April 1 let’s list it forsale. 
No one has been in it. Virus free home. Now what?


----------



## chachi1984

DeVries said:


> The only maintenance I see we fall into is Road construction and maintenance; listed. So snow clearing.
> I don't seem to see property maintenance ie lawn maintenance included.


Maybe number 13 at the beginning


----------



## SilverPine

"13. Businesses that provide support and *maintenance services*, including urgent repair, to maintain the safety, security, *sanitation and essential operation of institutional*, commercial industrial and residential properties and buildings, including, property management services,plumbers, electricians, custodial/janitorial workers, *including cleaning services*, security services, fire safety and sprinkler systems, building systems maintenance and repair technicians and engineers, mechanics, (e.g. HVAC, escalator and elevator technicians), and *other service providers who provide similar services"*


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

DeVries said:


> The only maintenance I see we fall into is Road construction and maintenance; listed. So snow clearing.
> I don't seem to see property maintenance ie lawn maintenance included.


#13

*Businesses that provide support and maintenance services,* including urgent repair, *to maintain the safety, security, sanitation and essential operation of institutional, commercial industrial and residential properties and buildings, including, property management services,plumbers....*and other service providers who provide similar services.

I would think snow plowing / lawn maintenance fall under this.... am I interpreting this wrong?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SilverPine said:


> "13. Businesses that provide support and *maintenance services*, including urgent repair, to maintain the safety, security, *sanitation and essential operation of institutional*, commercial industrial and residential properties and buildings, including, property management services,plumbers, electricians, custodial/janitorial workers, *including cleaning services*, security services, fire safety and sprinkler systems, building systems maintenance and repair technicians and engineers, mechanics, (e.g. HVAC, escalator and elevator technicians), and *other service providers who provide similar services"*


I went a little heavier on the bold font haha


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I think we might forward the calls at the computer store to a cell. We service a bunch of business and the big ones will be open.
> The list won't load for me but one guy could work a week on used machines and build new without letting anyone in the store and except out already ordered shipments.
> 
> Also be a good time to paint the store and freshen things up inside.
> 
> I have a house that has been vacant over the weekend. We said April 1 let's list it forsale.
> No one has been in it. Virus free home. Now what?


You're good for the computer store, and snow plowing, and landscaping, and construction... what else do you do?! Haha. If you leave the link open in another tab it will load eventually.


----------



## Matt_KMS

What are your thoughts on landscaping (hardscaping, tree planting, mulch, etc) based on reading the list? Lawn maintenance makes sense since things will get unruley without service but building a patio or planting a tree might be a harder one to justify.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Matt_KMS said:


> What are your thoughts on landscaping (hardscaping, tree planting, mulch, etc) based on reading the list? Lawn maintenance makes sense since things will get unruley without service but building a patio or planting a tree might be a harder one to justify.


#28 covers it


----------



## cet

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> You're good for the computer store, and snow plowing, and landscaping, and construction... what else do you do?! Haha. If you leave the link open in another tab it will load eventually.


Kijiji specialist.


----------



## Matt_KMS

@Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Didnt get that far down the list but thanks!


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Matt_KMS said:


> @Fourteen Contracting Inc.
> 
> Didnt get that far down the list but thanks!


Np, I scoured the hell out of it last night.... at the same time it looks as though everything except yoga studios are essential.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its certainly essential to employees to get a pay cheque and have a job to come back to.
Some family owned restaurants out here have been closed up for about a week and a half already, i cant really see them surviving this..


----------



## cet

Last night my 19YO told me I could do the family shopping for us. They're are letting seniors only in between 8-9am. He thought that was pretty funny, :hammerhead:


----------



## Mr.Markus

They apparently disinfect the store for opening and let seniors in first thing, seeing as 19 year olds cant get up before noon.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Kind of wishing i was out of fuel with the prices as of late though... Wishing i hadnt topped up my dyed last month.


----------



## chachi1984

Mr.Markus said:


> Its certainly essential to employees to get a pay cheque and have a job to come back to.
> Some family owned restaurants out here have been closed up for about a week and a half already, i cant really see them surviving this..


I can see lots of mom and pop stores taking a big hit if this goes awhile


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> They apparently disinfect the store for opening and let seniors in first thing, seeing as 19 year olds cant get up before noon.


At least he was kind enough to tell me to bring my ID, I'll probably need it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> At least he was kind enough to tell me to bring my ID, I'll probably need it.


He means for the address, so they can help you find your way home...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

If they make learning at home something that is going to go on for a while for kids 
You can bet Midtown Pc will be your trusted store locally for all your needs. Laptops and pc to the tv get them now.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> He means for the address, so they can help you find your way home...


Cet has a limo


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Cet has a limo


It's a super stretch so he is distanced


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> If they make learning at home something that is going to go on for a while for kids
> You can bet Midtown Pc will be your trusted store locally for all your needs. Laptops and pc to the tv get them now.


My daughter teaches at a private school. They're already teaching online. I'm sure the owner didn't want to refund any tuition.


----------



## Pa Plowman

cet said:


> If they close beer and liquor stores will you still be able to buy it from the grocery store? That should drive the union crazy.


Here in Pennsylvania, Liquor and Wine was only sold in State owned Stores until 5 or so years. Those Stores still exist but Wine and Beer can be purchased in a limited number of Supermarkets also

The State owned Stores closed a week ago but Beer and Wine is still available in the Supermarkets

Guess the Liquor drinkers have to run to NJ or Delaware to replenish


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

places are discouraging the use of cash.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cause money laundering is illegal...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Cause money laundering is illegal...


places dont want it cause its dirty could have virus


----------



## DeVries

To me cash is king. When things go sideways it doesn't matter how dirty it is, you'll still be able to use it to get what you need.


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 202264
> View attachment 202265


Looking good.
Is your box built, just waiting for the truck to show up?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

cet said:


> Looking good.
> Is your box built, just waiting for the truck to show up?


It's at eloquip? Beautiful truck


----------



## Mr.Markus

Elo doesnt prebuild as far as i know, its not there yet, i booked them when i ordered it but it was an ordeal getting GM to build it for me, and i got bumped a bit. Im sure theyll take good care of me, i send them lots of work.


----------



## Mr.Markus

If anyone has a line on a good rim place, let me know. Dealer wasnt very helpful.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I had a hummer joke for Dean about Cet and his limo...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

I think @Michael J. Donovan thought I was talking about a different kind of.... anyway. Just clean hummer/rim jokes around here.


----------



## cet

I thought trucks were for getting coffee.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> If anyone has a line on a good rim place, let me know. Dealer wasnt very helpful.


@BUFF


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> I thought trucks were for getting coffee.


I carry a thermos now..


----------



## cet

Is that Dean's truck behind your new one?
He's probably ready for a new one.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Is that Dean's truck behind your new one?
> He's probably ready for a new one.


Thats a dodge guy at the dealer trading up to a GM


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> @BUFF


@Mark Oomkes 
I think pat knows of a good rim site?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> @Mark Oomkes
> I think pat knows of a good rim site?


Or 15


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 202264
> View attachment 202265


You buy all three ? 
Nice


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> You buy all three ?
> Nice


S not a Ford..!


----------



## SHAWZER

I guess Breakfast News Toronto is not on at 5:30 am any more ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Highly recommend this product. 
Clean truck. Spray on. Let soak. Wash off. 
Really keeps the dirt off.


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Highly recommend this product.
> Clean truck. Spray on. Let soak. Wash off.
> Really keeps the dirt off.
> 
> View attachment 202279


LOL - I bought a bottle a couple weeks ago, went back and bought the rest of the stock in the closest store (3 bottles). It works best if you first use it like a wax on a clean vehicle, and then on subsequent washes just spray it on after a wash and rinse off.

The stuff is pretty good - water just sheets off, don't even need wipers. As a former detail jockey at a GM dealer in HS, I can be a bit fussy about the vehicles. So I'm always looking for something that can help keep things clean and make cleaning easier. This fits the bill.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I did a clay bar in the older trucks and then hybrid ceramic. Basically the same process chad does to his trimmers and hand rolls probably. Lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I will test it on gravel roads this spring...

Jet Dry in your rinse water works well too.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I did a clay bar in the older trucks and then hybrid ceramic. Basically the same process chad does to his trimmers and hand rolls probably. Lol.


Hope Chad is OK. Havent heard from him in awhile....
https://globalnews.ca/news/6729364/coronavirus-waterloo-region-state-of-emergency/


----------



## ff1221

He may be wondering if it's safe to count all his cash!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have been contacted by a few customers who have asked for my opinion as to what to do. Apparently there are a lot of commercial tenants who are talking togeather and saying we are not paying rent cause we are not open or are stating we feel as though we shouldn't have to pay rent on April 1. 
This blows me away. Not saying they will have a hard time paying it or need extra time nope we are not paying it as we are not open. 
They have stayed well you can get your mortgage deferred there is nothing we can do.

We are not talking some young guy at midtown computers here these are franchises
of sandwich shops, gyms, vets and food places and others.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have a very hard time with this. 
I’d want to see bank balances. 
This isn’t a delay in rent. This is a bold statement we are not paying. 

Business interruption insurance for tenant ?


----------



## Matt_KMS

I think this is were both parties should have an open dialogue to figure out an acceptable approach. Agreeing to a reduced rent and the rest paid back later once business begins again could be an option. 

If I was the owner of the property, I would just treat it as any other tenant who didnt pay rent. They have put capital up to purchase and maintain a building. It isnt fair to just determine that you are now exempt from paying rent because you want. 

Im sure this is just the start to this type of entitlement unfortunately....


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I have a very hard time with this.
> I'd want to see bank balances.
> This isn't a delay in rent. This is a bold statement we are not paying.
> 
> Business interruption insurance for tenant ?


I think that letter might have went across a legal team before it went out. It's direct with its wording in the part about not paying rent. I doubt it's a strong arm tactic, just a clear statement. It's up to the landlord to work with them or not.



Matt_KMS said:


> I think this is were both parties should have an open dialogue to figure out an acceptable approach. Agreeing to a reduced rent and the rest paid back later once business begins again could be an option.


This is what some of the bigger landlords are doing. Deferring rent until later in the year, tenant still paying for maintenance (lucky for us) taxes and insurance portion of the lease


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

sometimes nice guys finish last


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

MIDTOWNPC said:


> sometimes nice guys finish last


early birds get the worms, 
second mouse gets the cheese 
and no one remembers third place. lol


----------



## SHAWZER

Last place wipes up everything ......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

this is a very good about grocery shopping and take out.
have a look guys... 
sure is quiet everywhere.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Oh suddenly the ads....lol.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

https://wgntv.com/news/coronavirus/...ips-for-how-to-properly-clean-your-groceries/


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

wow ads everywhere.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> If anyone has a line on a good rim place, let me know. Dealer wasnt very helpful.


I have the perfect guy. I'll send you his info.


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN long term forecast is 5 - 10 cm of snow on April 10 .


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Zero chance I'm putting stuff away early. Still have PTSD from the ice storm


----------



## DeVries

Updated list of essential services, this was updated this morning. I reached out to my local MP. He called me back which I had not expected. Good on him for doing so, goes a long way come election time and you actually had the guy call you back for a question you had. Most would either email or not respond.

https://www.ontario.ca/page/list-essential-workplaces


----------



## SHAWZER

On a baseball note .... few blue jays playing in my yard .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

my son tells me everyone should have a backhoe but I dont need one.
this is a screaming deal.
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipment-machinery/kingston-on/310-sl-john-deere-backhoe/1493075599


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SHAWZER said:


> On a baseball note .... few blue jays playing in my yard .


How does the pitching look?


----------



## SHAWZER

Couple of them need more practice .....


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> my son tells me everyone should have a backhoe but I dont need one.
> this is a screaming deal.
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipment-machinery/kingston-on/310-sl-john-deere-backhoe/1493075599


I bet theres gonna be a lot of screaming deals very shortly.


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC said:


> my son tells me everyone should have a backhoe but I dont need one.
> this is a screaming deal.
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipment-machinery/kingston-on/310-sl-john-deere-backhoe/1493075599


I always found backhoes 'interesting'. Yes, they will do a lot of different things. However, to me, they really don't do those things well. An excavator outperforms them for digging. Loaders and often skid steers outperform them as a loader.

Where they do shine is as an extra machine on a site with the others, and they can run here and there filling any gaps in services.

Kind of a poor swiss army knife in the construction world these days.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ive run one since i was a teenager, they are a good machine for heavy work. If you're local and you dont have the heavy truck you can run them down the road unlike an excavator.
Also doesnt take you half an hour to run to the back of a 50 acre property to bury a horse. I know guys dont like plowing with them, but visibility is better than a skid.
Having said that you can buy used case for half that deere price. It does have low hours though.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> @BUFF


Eh..... figured rim metric for wheel.


----------



## Mr.Markus

No one.monitoring the power grid this morning....Powers out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> No one.monitoring the power grid this morning....Powers out.


Hard to be socially distant in the dark if you can't see one another.

PS Did you check the breakers? Maybe they tripped when you left with the extension cord attached to the truck...


----------



## Mr.Markus

If i wanted the population to shelter in place it would be the first thing i would have done...
No gas pumps, no stores able to process transactions.....


----------



## SHAWZER

Not many places accepting cash .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Not many places accepting cash .


I do...Large bills only.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hard to be socially distant in the dark if you can't see one another.
> 
> PS Did you check the breakers? Maybe they tripped when you left with the extension cord attached to the truck...


Pay the bill?


----------



## SHAWZER

We pay Doug .....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Trying not to get in a fight over a little wire stuck in the couch that stabbed my wife, (It is clearly a wire from my rotary shop brush but i am withholding that part of the puzzle for self preservation) 
I was going to stay home today but one morning in the house and i hear the shop calling...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Trying not to get in a fight over a little wire stuck in the couch that stabbed my wife, (It is clearly a wire from my rotary shop brush but i am withholding that part of the puzzle for self preservation)
> I was going to stay home today but one morning in the house and i hear the shop calling...


I'm guessing she wouldn't find it amusing if you told her you that you managed to get the stain out of the cushion?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Trying not to get in a fight over a little wire stuck in the couch that stabbed my wife, (It is clearly a wire from my rotary shop brush but i am withholding that part of the puzzle for self preservation)
> I was going to stay home today but one morning in the house and i hear the shop calling...


Perhaps develop a cough and self isolate 
At the shop. Maybe hooters delivers. I know you like wings !


----------



## Mr.Markus

Made it, Faking corona is not advisable...some metal was soaking in rust remover. Ahem! 
https://globalnews.ca/news/6740139/...harged-mcdonalds-fake-positive-covid-19-test/


----------



## Mr.Markus

Powers out again....!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Powers out again....!


Power plant infected?


----------



## SHAWZER

Niagara down to a trickle ...


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Powers out again....!


Insufficient funds?


SHAWZER said:


> Niagara down to a trickle ...


Enlarged prostrate would be my guess


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Power plant infected?


Re-fixing the thing they fixed yesterday..
Must be @JMHConstruction 's dealer...


----------



## greywynd

Yep, after a week and a half at home, there’s been a couple rounds of time to disappear to the shop here too. 

Although, I have had time to do some work on some of the shop equipment, and organize a few things while out there. I think the next project may be to overhaul my arbor press.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Send it to this guy....






Im addicted to his channel


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Send it to this guy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im addicted to his channel


Went down a serious rabbit hole with this channel


----------



## Mr.Markus

I posted it then watched all 21 minutes again...
LOL


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Send it to this guy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im addicted to his channel


That gave me some inspiration to spruce up a old post mounted drill press that pull oot of barn took down last fall.
Thx for sharing Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> That gave me some inspiration to spruce up a old post mounted drill press that pull oot of barn took down last fall.
> Thx for sharing Thumbs Up


This one started my addiction...


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like the week ahead will be good for drying things out and making stuff grow . Be nice if they took half - load off early this year .


----------



## GMC Driver

So we had our staff meeting yesterday, and it looks like everyone's on board for starting back up on Monday. I did alot of ground work before making this call, talked to MPPs, listened to what LO was saying. No one is really clear on it, but they did encourage to have something in writing. I have letters from some of the larger clients that deem us essential to their operations. Still waiting to see if the application at the govt gets approved.

Good news is that with all the new protocols we are putting in place, the staff is on board. I think everyone is itching to go to work - but we have some pretty tight guidelines on what they cannot do. Really have to drill it home that being safe is for everyone's protection - not just their own.

I'm tempted to bring equipment home Monday, but I've been burned so many times it will likely stay a little longer. Forecast does look a little cooler around Easter - no snow forecasted yet, but why take the chance.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> I'm tempted to bring equipment home Monday, but I've been burned so many times it will likely stay a little longer. Forecast does look a little cooler around Easter - no snow forecasted yet, but why take the chance.


We might start bringing some tractors home this week. I'll take a look at the guesses again tomorrow morning. Spreader came out of Yogi, and some plows off the coffee pickeruppers but nothing put away yet. Part of it is the drainage projects.


----------



## Unraveller

GMC Driver said:


> I did alot of ground work before making this call, talked to MPPs, listened to what LO was saying. No one is really clear on it, but they did encourage to have something in writing.


What a joke! If only there was an association or governing body that could clarify this for us! (looking at you, LandscapeOntario)

We called the region and both local cities (Kitchener & Waterloo), and got 3 sketchy answers that basically said "hope no one complains, and if they do complain you need to be able to prove you are following construction rules".

So we asked for that, In Writing, and of course no one was willing to actually do that.

None of the big guys have started yet (Clintar, Moser), etc, but nutri-lawn has started putting ESSENTIAL fertilizer down...

SO frustrating


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

It’s gonna be essential I find a way to get my hair cut soon or I’m going to look like Jaromir Jagr.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

My store manager is from South Carolina and his family sent him this. I haven't watched much news and I only read at night but it could be true. Could be an April fools.

Sun was strong today. I'm surprised jd didn't have a big April fools for us all.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

https://www.desmoinesregister.com/s...-act-allow-trump-order-quarantine/5104928002/


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

We are sweeping at night
Separated and away from anyone. 
Separate trucks 
Keep it clean 
Lots of pot holes. Might need to fire up the heater.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.desmoinesregister.com/s...-act-allow-trump-order-quarantine/5104928002/


Your pretty handy. Thx for clearing that up.
Just getting home was makin some food.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Your pretty handy. Thx for clearing that up.
> Just getting home was makin some food.


Well...at this point I hope they're right and the letter is wrong.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

One more week.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sweeping sidewalks is going o be a nightmare during the day with all these people out walking around


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Jagr's hair ended communism in eastern Europe. No amount of state policy could control it.


----------



## SHAWZER

They are in the process of adjusting the essential services list in Ontario , this should be interesting .......


----------



## ff1221

I don't care if they tell me I'm not allowed to work as long as they make sure there is funding to pay my bills. 75% wage subsidy won't help if I can't go to work.


----------



## GMC Driver

SHAWZER said:


> They are in the process of adjusting the essential services list in Ontario , this should be interesting .......


As long as there is some more specificity. I'm a little worried, clients are asking and I can't give a clear answer right now. No one wants to stick their neck out and say one way or the other. Sometimes I wonder if the $550/year is worth it - I know that it is, but their own legal dept won't give a clear answer.

At this point (and I can't believe I'm gonna say it) we'd be better off with a spring snowfall.


----------



## ff1221

GMC Driver said:


> As long as there is some more specificity. I'm a little worried, clients are asking and I can't give a clear answer right now. No one wants to stick their neck out and say one way or the other. Sometimes I wonder if the $550/year is worth it - I know that it is, but their own legal dept won't give a clear answer.
> 
> At this point (and I can't believe I'm gonna say it) we'd be better off with a spring snowfall.


Dont say that, I brought the wife's tractor home yesterday and the blower is off.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> As long as there is some more specificity. I'm a little worried, clients are asking and I can't give a clear answer right now. No one wants to stick their neck out and say one way or the other. Sometimes I wonder if the $550/year is worth it - I know that it is, but their own legal dept won't give a clear answer.
> 
> At this point (and I can't believe I'm gonna say it) we'd be better off with a spring snowfall.


Id' love a good storm right now.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

GMC Driver said:


> As long as there is some more specificity. I'm a little worried, clients are asking and I can't give a clear answer right now. No one wants to stick their neck out and say one way or the other. Sometimes I wonder if the $550/year is worth it - I know that it is, but their own legal dept won't give a clear answer.
> 
> At this point (and I can't believe I'm gonna say it) we'd be better off with a spring snowfall.





Mark Oomkes said:


> Id' love a good storm right now.


Have a few of the machines go down, I'm sure we'll get a storm as soon as that happens.


----------



## DeVries

Agreed Dave, their lawyers are not giving a clear answer what does that say. Its mixed tough, but I'm looking at lawns and how green they are, it wont be long and they'll need to be cut. Landscape construction I can see holding of, as we have so far.

No spring snowfall here please, we are under oiling everything today


----------



## Mr.Markus

Im taking the salter off today, if you know how things work for me you should expect it to snow in about an hour and a half. My wife makes plans in secret with friends and tells me about 2 hrs before hand in the winter.
My last vacation was 2013, my wife booked one for me a week before this all hit for later this year.
The truck I ordered in Oct showed up last week, dealership shut down, cant register it or pick it up.
...and my insurance renewal came in yesterday up 17%...
I'm working regardless as to whether or not someone deems it essential as its essential to my my livelihood, i dont qualify for EI... Some one tries to hand me a ticket they will be told to keep it as i dont know if it is contaminated or not..


----------



## DeVries

"Small businesses are the backbone of our economy, and an important source of good jobs across this country. They are facing economic hardship and uncertainty during the COVID-19 pandemic, and that is why we are taking action now to help them get the financial help they need to protect their workers and pay their bills." 
_-_The Rt. Hon. Justin Trudeau, Prime Minister of Canada

Is he saying we are essential since we are the "backbone" of the economy?
Then tell us we can go to work, stop beating around the bush.


----------



## SHAWZER

Did Mr. Rodgers say anything worth repeating ..... I dozed off .


----------



## GMC Driver

Here's what NY is saying (Poloncarz is a big Pandemocrat):

https://wben.radio.com/articles/most-landscaping-shut-down-under-non-essential-work-order


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I’ll say it. 
Get out there and look after your clients 
Do everything you can to make it safer. Separate trucks. Hand cleaning setup. Water. Separate tools. Clean stuff more often. Make it so no one has contact with each other.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I'll say it.
> Get out there and look after your clients
> Do everything you can to make it safer. Separate trucks. Hand cleaning setup. Water. Separate tools. Clean stuff more often. Make it so no one has contact with each other.


Are you just bummed about employees talking about you behind your back...?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

sticks and stones....







Need to be picked up


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

I liked it better when Landscape Ontario's stance was that they were waiting for clarification....https://ws.bluemail.me/ws/1LVwyUQDlb


----------



## DeVries

To be honest at least they are saying something concrete. I like that better than sitting on the fence, as I think we all have been.

Its 3rd hand info but a local landscaper around here was told to stop working on a site by bylaw. Most likely a neighbor complained, not sure they are actually driving around enforcing things.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I like that pristine liked my post. 

I was thinking about personalized licence plates the other day and thought you should get. 

ICETNOICE

ICE TEA NO ICE.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

https://www.ontario.ca/page/list-essential-workplaces

on this page there is a section now that you can request and update for your business. I filled in the form.

we have been requested by 3 places to assist in the outside cleaning, so that the inside staff can remain there with more frequest cleaning.
So more litter pickup and garbage


----------



## SHAWZER

Will Doug Ford 's speech today shut down more Construction sites and Landscapers jobs ?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I like that pristine liked my post.
> 
> I was thinking about personalized licence plates the other day and thought you should get.
> 
> ICETNOICE
> 
> ICE TEA NO ICE.


If we're actually allowed to work I'll change mine to ESENTIAL


----------



## GMC Driver

SHAWZER said:


> Will Doug Ford 's speech today shut down more Construction sites and Landscapers jobs ?


Looks like construction is done.

Maintenance will fall under 20?

*Maintenance*

Maintenance, repair and property management services strictly necessary to manage and maintain the safety, security, sanitation and essential operation of institutional, commercial, industrial and residential properties and buildings.


----------



## chachi1984

GMC Driver said:


> Looks like construction is done.
> 
> Maintenance will fall under 20?
> 
> *Maintenance*
> 
> Maintenance, repair and property management services strictly necessary to manage and maintain the safety, security, sanitation and essential operation of institutional, commercial, industrial and residential properties and buildings.


Feel for the guys that just do construction


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

I'm planning on doing the following (irrigation and lawn maintenance):

- 1 employee per vehicle
- gloves on when outside the vehicle
- mouths and noses covered when outside the vehicle
- keeping two meters apart from each other and everyone else when outside the vehicle.
- employees take vehicles home
- wash stations on the truck (water jugs and bars of soap, no chance at hand sanitizer)
- have a letter from the property owner that we are servicing stating that we are necessary to manage the safety, security... essential operation of the property. 

What is everyone else's plan? Is anyone just saying forget it and waiting it out?


----------



## GMC Driver

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I'm planning on doing the following (irrigation and lawn maintenance):
> 
> - 1 employee per vehicle
> - gloves on when outside the vehicle
> - mouths and noses covered when outside the vehicle
> - keeping two meters apart from each other and everyone else when outside the vehicle.
> - employees take vehicles home
> - wash stations on the truck (water jugs and bars of soap, no chance at hand sanitizer)
> - have a letter from the property owner that we are servicing stating that we are necessary to manage the safety, security... essential operation of the property.
> 
> What is everyone else's plan? Is anyone just saying forget it and waiting it out?


Yes - our protocols are very similar. I did apply on the essential services site early this week, but still have not heard anything. I'd like to see something in writing from my MPP or Govt of Ontario or LO. But I'm beginning to doubt that will be a reality.


----------



## GMC Driver

chachi1984 said:


> Feel for the guys that just do construction


That's gonna be tough. Hope they can weather the storm.


----------



## chachi1984

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I'm planning on doing the following (irrigation and lawn maintenance):
> 
> - 1 employee per vehicle
> - gloves on when outside the vehicle
> - mouths and noses covered when outside the vehicle
> - keeping two meters apart from each other and everyone else when outside the vehicle.
> - employees take vehicles home
> - wash stations on the truck (water jugs and bars of soap, no chance at hand sanitizer)
> - have a letter from the property owner that we are servicing stating that we are necessary to manage the safety, security... essential operation of the property.
> 
> What is everyone else's plan? Is anyone just saying forget it and waiting it out?


Seems like a good plan. Usually cutting doesn't start until May. End of April . But this year seems like it could be earlier with the grass already growing. Sucks for spring cleanups waiting a month if we had too


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

GMC Driver said:


> Yes - our protocols are very similar. I did apply on the essential services site early this week, but still have not heard anything. I'd like to see something in writing from my MPP or Govt of Ontario or LO. But I'm beginning to doubt that will be a reality.


Doubt anyone is going to stick their neck out for us from the government or LO.


----------



## DeVries

There was 158 fines given according to Ford so far. Inspectors are out and about, not sure exactly how many he said they have out. 5 sites closed in the past week.

I'm going to stay closed for another week at least. Construction is definitely a no go, if I need to my construction staff can always help with cleanups and cutting when the time comes.


----------



## ff1221

Yeah looks like if you're just construction, like me, you're out of business.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I'm planning on doing the following (irrigation and lawn maintenance):
> 
> - 1 employee per vehicle
> - gloves on when outside the vehicle
> - mouths and noses covered when outside the vehicle
> - keeping two meters apart from each other and everyone else when outside the vehicle.
> - employees take vehicles home
> - wash stations on the truck (water jugs and bars of soap, no chance at hand sanitizer)
> - have a letter from the property owner that we are servicing stating that we are necessary to manage the safety, security... essential operation of the property.
> 
> What is everyone else's plan? Is anyone just saying forget it and waiting it out?


Your mouth and nose covered is prob going to cause you more grief then anything and similar with gloves.

You want to not touch your face so if you touch something that could be infected or your infected it's on your gloves and your going to be messing with a mask. I'm seeing people all day long wearing gloves going in and out of your car. It's not helping them in any way instead just using up gloves and masks.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pretend everything you touch is raw chicken or glitter


----------



## DeVries

Been busted with glitter on your hands before?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> Been busted with glitter on your hands before?


Hahahaha. That was awesome

Speaking of glitter. Anyone talked to RgPeel


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its amazing when your think about the ways we get cross contaminated.
My ritual has gotten longer now, i usually come home and wash up before dinner.
Now i have to disinfect the counter before my disinfected phone gets set down, to wash my hands. Turn the tap off with my elbow...
I feel like im in an episode of scrubs....

I used to do work for Hybrid turkeys, at some of their farms. They were quite strict, especially if you had been to another farm.
You had to shower in, wear disposable coveralls, walk your boots through an alcohol solution and spray the same alcohol solution on tractor wheels, under deck, antiscalp rollers etc. 
Mr. Markus spring collection is out....


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Your mouth and nose covered is prob going to cause you more grief then anything and similar with gloves.


Oh no, we're covering our faces and hands because we have priors... it's unrelated to the virus.


----------



## SHAWZER

I carry hand sanitizer and rags in my truck , use both when fueling up .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Not sure how you guys communicate with all your staff but we started using whatapp. It’s been really handy as we load up a crew on a group chat. They can update what’s done and snap a pic here and there. I can login on laptop and save all the pics. You can disable notifications so if a snow crew is for example working odd hours they don’t wake someone with a text. Works iPhone and android so that’s been really good. It’s worked well for guys because they can just post
Sidewalk done at theatre so now lot can be plowed. 
Lot done at theatre
Salt done at theatre. 
Time and pic recorded 

I also find it handy to send everyone the list of whatever the agenda is for the day.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My wife has a map of people she talks to that see me in different places during the day. "Mr Markus sightings"


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Not sure how you guys communicate with all your staff but we started using whatapp. It's been really handy as we load up a crew on a group chat. They can update what's done and snap a pic here and there. I can login on laptop and save all the pics. You can disable notifications so if a snow crew is for example working odd hours they don't wake someone with a text. Works iPhone and android so that's been really good. It's worked well for guys because they can just post
> Sidewalk done at theatre so now lot can be plowed.
> Lot done at theatre
> Salt done at theatre.
> Time and pic recorded
> 
> I also find it handy to send everyone the list of whatever the agenda is for the day.


Wife and I just continue to fight over who is getting the next beer on the couch and discuss what has to get done tomorrow. By the way it's her turn!


----------



## SHAWZER

Time to bring home the Loader , blade and blower . Even if it did snow all the commercial lots I do are closed .


----------



## Mr.Markus

I had 3 commercial sites that had to differ payment so far. Of course they are not flat out refusing to pay, so far it's amicable.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hammer down today before the clock strikes midnight 

Sweep, blow, coffee, repeat


----------



## Unraveller

Here is Landscape Ontario's position:

*"Due to the provincial emergency order and because of unclear, confusing and conflicting information about the essential status of landscape work, we are advising members to cease operations until further clarity or notice from health officials.

Don't work unless you have explicit permission from the government. Even if you do, please use every precaution."

https://legacy.horttrades.com/nostylecovid-19-april-2-update*


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Garbage everywhere
Gloves all over
People getting drive thru and take out
And throwing packages out the window. 

Fire up the litter vac the champ is going to work.


----------



## GMC Driver

Unraveller said:


> Here is Landscape Ontario's position:
> 
> *"Due to the provincial emergency order and because of unclear, confusing and conflicting information about the essential status of landscape work, we are advising members to cease operations until further clarity or notice from health officials.
> 
> Don't work unless you have explicit permission from the government. Even if you do, please use every precaution."
> 
> https://legacy.horttrades.com/nostylecovid-19-april-2-update*


I get it.

What if you have written confirmation from the Ministry of Government and Consumer Services that property maintenance is deemed essential? Would that satisfy?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> I get it.
> 
> What if you have written confirmation from the Ministry of Government and Consumer Services that property maintenance is deemed essential? Would that satisfy?


Wonder if that would work in Michigan.


----------



## Matt_KMS

A buddy of mine called the government hotline to enquire about lawn cutting and to get an official ruling. The first guy he spoke to said it wasn't essential. He asked to speak with a supervisor and got a no as well. After they went back and forth over this, the supervisor said that it would be up to the officer's discretion if they decided to write you a ticket so just be prepared to defend your reasoning if you get asked.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I asked what the position was for the condo corps we work for and this is what I got


----------



## Matt_KMS

Nice to see a clear answer. Not may people I have spoken to (by-law officer, gov phone lines, etc) want to commit to saying yes and giving the green light to proceed. 

I feel like if good social practices are put into place and you are doing only what is required, you should be ok. Then again, I don't want to get a ticket or get shamed on facebook, lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

https://davidsoncondolaw.ca/what-does-the-shut-down-for-non-essential-services-mean-for-condos/


----------



## shark78

Hey guys, thought I'd share this don't know if everyone got the link sent to them. I haven't had the chance to look at it completely yet.

https://www.canadianbusinessresiliencenetwork.ca/


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Got a reply today from my form email to essential Ontario


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Got a reply today from my form email to essential Ontario
> 
> View attachment 202735


File foto - got the same email today.


----------



## chachi1984

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Got a reply today from my form email to essential Ontario
> 
> View attachment 202735


What does it say on paragraph 20?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I contacted the municipality for a Letter of Direction for the work I do for them. They responded within the day as Municipal Services are deemed essential and to go ahead. So Im not down yet....


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> I contacted the municipality for a Letter of Direction for the work I do for them. They responded within the day as Municipal Services are deemed essential and to go ahead. So Im not down yet....


I saw some guys on the LO Town Hall this morning saying that Waterloo Region has published a statement that lawn maintenance is considered essential.

I've talked to several different people, including MPPs, civil servants at various Ontario ministry levels, and now our Regional government. One thing is clear - nothing is clear. I've got different advice from all of them. Only one was willing to state in writing that our services are deemed essential. Most have encouraged that "you have to do what is best for your business and be prepared to explain why your work is essential".


----------



## SHAWZER

Any changes to the residential maintenance part of # 20 ?


----------



## SHAWZER

Just seen your post . So everything is clear as mud .....


----------



## Mr.Markus

This is why I am going the letter of direction route. Itll come down to the by law officer enforcing its interpretation. The likely hood of me being stopped from working out here is low. 
I don't purport to be above the law and if told otherwise i will adhere. I do the town sidewalk/blvd sweeping. 
I also manage a few higher end properties, contacting other trades, security ect. I would like this to be my full time gig but i do enjoy cutting big grass, plowing some snow and wrenching.


----------



## SHAWZER

Security might be a full time job soon if they start releasing inmates .


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> This is why I am going the letter of direction route. Itll come down to the by law officer enforcing its interpretation. The likely hood of me being stopped from working out here is low.
> I don't purport to be above the law and if told otherwise i will adhere. I do the town sidewalk/blvd sweeping.
> I also manage a few higher end properties, contacting other trades, security ect. I would like this to be my full time gig but i do enjoy cutting big grass, plowing some snow and wrenching.


Is it the local bylaw officer that administers the fine?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I don't know, we don't have one. We borrow one from another municipality part time. From what I hear the OPP hand them out but a lot of what Im hearing is "a friend of a friends daughter was pulled over..." bush telegragh


----------



## SHAWZER

So , is commercial grass cutting allowed in Ontario ?


----------



## shark78

So it’s snowing...again


----------



## DeVries

At this point I'll take some please. Heard you guys had some on the weekend too.


----------



## shark78

DeVries said:


> At this point I'll take some please. Heard you guys had some on the weekend too.


Yes we had 6-8" and 70kph wind so made for a fun 20hrs of plowing for me and a heavy wet snow shoveling time for my minimal shovel crew. We told all customers that unfortunately at this time we can't guarantee any response times to clear their properties as we had less than 1/4 of our regular staff. Thankfully only 1 or 2 complaints from ppl expecting packages feeling like they should be done before the doctors and first responders lol


----------



## SHAWZER

Ontario has early released over 1900 inmates so far , maybe they can work when some people get the virus .....


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Ontario has early released over 1900 inmates so far , maybe they can work when some people get the virus .....


Yeah maybe....


----------



## SHAWZER

Grass and deck are white here .


----------



## schrader

Tomorrow looks just miserable, another day on the couch for most of us?


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## DeVries

Got my wish


----------



## ff1221

You guys can keep it.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

I'm confused. I thought the landscape trades weren't essential....


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Canadian Emergency Business Account applications are live if you bank with CIBC or TD.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader said:


> Tomorrow looks just miserable, another day on the couch for most of us?


paperwork paperwork paperwork


----------



## schrader

Don’t miss those days


----------



## NBRam1500

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Canadian Emergency Business Account applications are live if you bank with CIBC or TD.


Same with RBC


----------



## SHAWZER

Couple cm snow here with high winds .


----------



## ff1221

Dusting here.


----------



## SHAWZER

We like to share .....


----------



## ff1221

I'm glad you dont like to share a lot!


----------



## SHAWZER

Might share more later next week .


----------



## ff1221

Yes I saw that disappointing forecast. Well it's not like I can really do anything else!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I find it interesting with all the companies that are embracing the severity of this situation. Pick up and delivery, hydro one is apparently charging the low rate, no more peak time pricing, we can still get everything we need. Except insurance, it seems to not have affected their prices. 
All these companies paying for exposure at the same rate as when they were in full production, in my case 16.75% more....


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> I find it interesting with all the companies that are embracing the severity of this situation. Pick up and delivery, hydro one is apparently charging the low rate, no more peak time pricing, we can still get everything we need. Except insurance, it seems to not have affected their prices.
> All these companies paying for exposure at the same rate as when they were in full production, in my case 16.75%


Apparently they may be issuing some rebate on the personal auto side.... mostly heresay at this point.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Happy Easter everyone.


First time in a long time that I heard the coyotes last night, maybe they were chasing the Easter Bunny.


----------



## ff1221

cet said:


> First time in a long time that I heard the coyotes last night, maybe they were chasing the Easter Bunny.


I can assure you they are not essential! :gunsfiring:


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> First time in a long time that I heard the coyotes last night, maybe they were chasing the Easter Bunny.


Haha. My new shop borders on farm land all around. Last January i was loading up with salt at 2am, i usually start the tractor, drive the truck over to the salt shed, walk back around in the dark to the tractor. I could hear something crunching along with me in the snow. (Figured it was a neighbouring farmers dog) when all of a sudden the howls and yipping started a little further out in the field. One day they will just drag me off...


----------



## SHAWZER

They will probably get tangled up in extension cords ......


----------



## BUFF

ff1221 said:


> I can assure you they are not essential! :gunsfiring:


Depends on what you consider entertainment to be....


----------



## SHAWZER

Trudeau not on tv today , must still be at his Cottage ......


----------



## DeVries

His speech therapist still hasn't been able to get him to speak normally so he's not allowed out yet. Or its the cheap pot he's been smoking........


----------



## JD Dave

SHAWZER said:


> Trudeau not on tv today , must still be at his Cottage ......


He and his family took a trip to Harrington Lake. Don't do as I do so as I say. Lol


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave said:


> He and his family took a trip to Harrington Lake. Don't do as I do so as I say. Lol












Yup, think he screwed up more than his moist talking or waterboxes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> View attachment 202975
> 
> 
> Yup, think he screwed up more than his moist talking or waterboxes.


Him and Whitless related?


----------



## SHAWZER

Justin is her sister .......


----------



## schrader

An inch or of snow here this morning, roads are a sheet of ice, no one predict this mess.


----------



## ff1221

schrader said:


> An inch or of snow here this morning, roads are a sheet of ice, no one predict this mess.


Said a chance of flurries for us si I would say yes. We didn't get any.


----------



## SHAWZER

Little snow makes everything look cleaner and brighter .... unlike a lot of people .


----------



## ff1221

Government says we can't go to work anyway so a touch of snow at least slows the customers down until they change their mind.


----------



## Mr.Markus

When did we start listening to the government...?


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> When did we start listening to the government...?
> View attachment 202985


Government doesn't even listen to himself, makes it tough for us to listen.


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus said:


> Send it to this guy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im addicted to his channel





Mr.Markus said:


> I posted it then watched all 21 minutes again...
> LOL


The video more or less sums up what I need to do with my press. I doubt I'll spend the time that he did on cosmetics though. The press I have is also quite a bit larger, it's rated for three tons, and it's all I can do to lift it.

I wish I had the time to video and document stuff, and suck people in for watching.....maybe now I do, hmmmm.


----------



## Mr.Markus

greywynd said:


> The video more or less sums up what I need to do with my press. I doubt I'll spend the time that he did on cosmetics though. The press I have is also quite a bit larger, it's rated for three tons, and it's all I can do to lift it.
> 
> I wish I had the time to video and document stuff, and suck people in for watching.....maybe now I do, hmmmm.


FYI I read somewhere that this guys tubeyou channel is worth $795k.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Snow melted off in time to get some subdivisions swept. The UTV is perfect for this. Window gets a little dirty but having washer fluid and a wiper is a step up for me...


----------



## SHAWZER

Is there a place for the cookie tin ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Unliike the front mount there's even a spot for her too...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Started bringing them home


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I posted that and it's snowing now


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grrrrr


----------



## SHAWZER

Another couple of cm snow , ground and deck covered .


----------



## BossPlow2010

SHAWZER said:


> Another couple of cm snow , ground and deck covered .


Enough for an ethical salting?


----------



## SHAWZER

No , I live on top of a hill in the country , nothing in town .


----------



## SHAWZER

Just cleaned the snow off of wife's suv so she can drive to work , she likes me again .....


----------



## snoboss

SHAWZER said:


> Just cleaned the snow off of wife's suv so she can drive to work , she likes me again .....


Your essential!


----------



## SHAWZER

She is essential ..... she says I am { Special } Ha Ha .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Had to salt puddles and black ice glaze in spots. -4 here and sun is shining but it’s slippery in spots. No other contractors out

Sure could go for a wimpys breakfast... and nope


----------



## ff1221

It's rather unpleasant here currently but the sun will be out in about 15 minutes and itll all be gone.


----------



## snoboss

ff1221 said:


> It's rather unpleasant here currently but the sun will be out in about 15 minutes and itll all be gone.
> 
> View attachment 203018


Its looks like social distancing is a away of life for you two! Country life cant be beat.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Chad says I can't haul anything heavier then a tent and I say I don't need to. I just call the real champ...
Heavy load wide load 
Anything anywhere anytime.


----------



## ff1221

snoboss said:


> Its looks like social distancing is a away of life for you two! Country life cant be beat.


Yep, just another day in paradise. Only difference now is we only go to town about once a week.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Markus is getting angry....!


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Markus is getting angry....!
> 
> View attachment 203027


Oomkes will do that to a guy....


----------



## SHAWZER

On and off Squalls here , about 2 " on my deck


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> Markus is getting angry....!
> 
> View attachment 203027


Have another cookie ...... or did you leave the tin in your sweeper ?


----------



## Hydromaster

SHAWZER said:


> On and off Squalls here , about 2 " on my deck


 And how are you feeling about that ?


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## SHAWZER

Fine with me .


----------



## ff1221

Sun is out here now, any asphalt is clear and dry. At least it gave the municipal guys something to do.


----------



## greywynd

We’re just finally starting to see lawns here, and at current rate, about a week until the snow is all gone. Guessing almost two weeks before thinking about any lawn cleanup. 

My front lawn is new seeding, so any areas that thaw are just a soft, muddy mess if anyone (or the dogs) step on it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Oomkes will do that to a guy....


Meh, I'm just a low income snow\mow jockey...no need to get ferious because of me.


----------



## SHAWZER

Squall here now at 8:30 am , 2.54 cm flakes


----------



## ff1221

Those are unusually large flakes. Think you'll ever see spring up there?


----------



## SHAWZER

Maybe May 24 ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

Things really don't go as smoothly as they used to. 
Yesterdays weather put a kibosh on the blvd sweeping. Today I get a call that the winning tenderers for the street sweeping would like to start today. ( Original start date was next Monday, by which time i will be done) 
" Can you get the bulk of it finished today?"
Forever the yes man I finally said no which they didn't think was a well thought out answer.
" Why not...?" 
Its 3 days of sweeping, while im not opposed to a 24 hr work day, today is also garbage, recycle day and i have rescheduled it to sweep a large paved horsefarm for that reason. I really couldnt imagine sweeping a whole village worth of blvds on garbage day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Things really don't go as smoothly as they used to.
> Yesterdays weather put a kibosh on the blvd sweeping. Today I get a call that the winning tenderers for the street sweeping would like to start today. ( Original start date was next Monday, by which time i will be done)
> " Can you get the bulk of it finished today?"
> Forever the yes man I finally said no which they didn't think was a well thought out answer.
> " Why not...?"
> Its 3 days of sweeping, while im not opposed to a 24 hr work day, today is also garbage, recycle day and i have rescheduled it to sweep a large paved horsefarm for that reason. I really couldnt imagine sweeping a whole village worth of blvds on garbage day.


So what are you saying...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> So what are you saying...


Rambling...
Everything i say hinges on garbage.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Rambling...
> Everything i say hinges on garbage.


Did someone say garbage?


----------



## SHAWZER

There was a sweeper guy tangled in cords kicking garbage bags and recycling bins ...... maybe it was him ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I spotted this in my sons creations last night. 
I think that's an hla snow wing. Definitely my kid!


----------



## Matt_KMS

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I spotted this in my sons creations last night.
> I think that's an hla snow wing. Definitely my kid!
> 
> View attachment 203136


Is that a massive coffee cup installed on the dash? X-treme plowing!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Jaggoff lights are a nice touch too...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Ram side mirrors to boot


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I think he is setting me up


----------



## BUFF

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I think he is setting me up
> 
> View attachment 203151


Rear tyres are on backwards


----------



## SHAWZER

That's for when he is backing up towards Quebec .


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> That's for when he is backing up towards Quebec .


Why would you do that?


----------



## cet

I think Jon's coming for breakfast.


----------



## SHAWZER

Only time I like Quebec is when it is in my rear view mirror .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cet said:


> I think Jon's coming for breakfast.
> View attachment 203173


Or they're looking for @Freshwater...


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> I think Jon's coming for breakfast.
> View attachment 203173


Must be eating at his sisters, everything else is closed..


----------



## cet

They were out spraying this morning. I thought they were landing in the backyard.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cet said:


> They were out spraying this morning. I thought they were landing in the backyard.


Chemtrails?

Aliens??


----------



## cet

I believe they were spraying for mosquitos.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> They were out spraying this morning. I thought they were landing in the backyard.


Better keep the wookie inside


----------



## cet

The wookie is a visitor, he lives with my daughter. 
He was here for 7 hours yesterday chasing leaves.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

cet said:


> I think Jon's coming for breakfast.
> View attachment 203173


Is it bad that I glanced at the picture and thought "Bell 206L4 with an Isolair side-saddle spray system."?


----------



## JD Dave

BUFF said:


> Why would you do that?


Some farmers run tires backward so when you get stuck you can back out. More on combines but I've seen it on tractors also.


----------



## BUFF

JD Dave said:


> Some farmers run tires backward so when you get stuck you can back out. More on combines but I've seen it on tractors also.


That does make sense and never thought aboot it. Since crop land oot here is either dry land or irrigated dry land Mud isn't an issue and when ground does get muddy being so arid it's a couple days or less for it to dry up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Everytime i get stuck there is no backing out..doesnt matter what tires i have on in what direction...

Canada Post low bidder...


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like they kept it scraped down .... I will try to be better next year .


----------



## schrader

EC is calling for 5cm of snow here tomorrow night, seems like winter just keeps lingering on.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pot heads I mean pot holes everywhere ...


----------



## BUFF

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Pot heads I mean pot holes everywhere ...


It is 4-20


----------



## SHAWZER

Little snow at higher elevations this morning .


----------



## ff1221

Ground is white here.


----------



## SHAWZER

Very windy , any shoreline left over there ?


----------



## ff1221

No, it's been missing for a while.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Good day to catch up on invoicing...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Good day to catch up on invoicing...
> View attachment 203238


Or sit by the woodstove with a platter of sandwiches...


----------



## SHAWZER

You are a mind reader ?


----------



## SHAWZER

No squirrels around today ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> No squirrels around today ......


Platter of tequila sandwiches?


----------



## SHAWZER

Not the same without any tree rats around .


----------



## DeVries

Was warmer 2 weeks ago. Snow and invoicing detail here today as well.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

sunny here. light breeze
wash everything. hope we can line it all up and get a picture later.


----------



## SHAWZER

You better hurry up , scattered squalls blowing your way .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sneaky....
I dont frequent FB, my wife sent me this today...
Today i determined that my never being on FB was a lie....


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mr.Markus said:


> Sneaky....
> I dont frequent FB, my wife sent me this today...
> Today i determined that my never being on FB was a lie....
> View attachment 203260


That you?
You're blinky is not on!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Sneaky....
> I dont frequent FB, my wife sent me this today...
> Today i determined that my never being on FB was a lie....
> View attachment 203260


Nice work...hid the "cookie tin" and "sandwich platter"!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> You're blinky is not on!!!


Duh...if it's not on it's off...hence the term "blinky".


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hot water pressure washer worked overtime today and cooked a wire and a switch. Got half done


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Duh...if it's not on it's off...hence the term "blinky".


Sorry I'm a low income lawn moron


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Sorry I'm a low income lawn moron


Agreed...


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> Sneaky....
> I dont frequent FB, my wife sent me this today...
> Today i determined that my never being on FB was a lie....
> View attachment 203260


Looks like a lot of head room in your Kubota sweeper .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Looks like a lot of head room in your Kubota sweeper .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHAWZER said:


> Looks like a lot of head room in your Kubota sweeper .


Or midget ?


----------



## SHAWZER

Any squalls there ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Or midget ?


Im a midget...wider than tall. Jon would have to ride with his head out the window...


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Looks like a lot of head room in your Kubota sweeper .


Was wondering if there are blocks of wood on the peddles.... and where's the granny step to get in...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

BUFF said:


> Was wondering if there are blocks of wood on the peddles.... and where's the granny step to get in...


His alter ego runs out and gives him a boost. 
Lol


----------



## SHAWZER

Any snow squalls in Cobourg today ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> His alter ego runs out and gives him a boost.
> Lol


I couldn't afford him, he works for someone else.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHAWZER said:


> Any snow squalls in Cobourg today ?


Little flurries. No action required


----------



## SHAWZER

Got a friend heading that way early tomorrow morning , wants to keep his new truck away from salt .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Just a dusting now


----------



## SHAWZER




----------



## SHAWZER

This is a dusting up here .


----------



## ff1221

After several sandwiches I went outside to put the condiments away and was greeted by a brief squall!


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Im a midget...wider than tall. Jon would have to ride with his head out the window...


He's been in that position before.


----------



## DeVries

Snowing...............................again.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Keep on washing.


----------



## DeVries

Its good to see your keeping your Deere dealer honest by adding some orange in the mix


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> Its good to see your keeping your Deere dealer honest by adding some orange in the mix


The 2650 Kubota is a good bang for the buck in that size of tractor.
Other then that most of them I have bought used.

I bought the m6-111 from the deere dealer, it was a trade in or consignment sale. There was $16k worth of warranty work done on it.

Bobcats still need to be cleaned. Tires are getting changed back also.
Then we can paint the rims when its slow... so now.


----------



## Matt_KMS

@MIDTOWNPC What do you do with most of your equipment in the Summer? Does the Winter work cover the costs enough to allow you to park them or do they go out for Summer work too?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Anyone heard from Chad lately...?


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> Anyone heard from Chad lately...?


My wife giving it a full send, except she has a gt/cs not a goofy EcoBoost LOL


----------



## Triple L

.....


----------



## Triple L

Factory line lock, I'm no Ford guy and neither are my friends, but I haven't found one person who doesn't approve once they hear that active exhaust LOL

When you getting the new Vette Dave?


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> The 2650 Kubota is a good bang for the buck in that size of tractor.
> Other then that most of them I have bought used.
> 
> I bought the m6-111 from the deere dealer, it was a trade in or consignment sale. There was $16k worth of warranty work done on it.
> 
> Bobcats still need to be cleaned. Tires are getting changed back also.
> Then we can paint the rims when its slow... so now.


Hows the m6-111 working now, was pricing a m6-120.


----------



## Triple L

If it's like myn it won't be much longer till it does a full exhaust delete by itself and just runs dpf back... Hopefully the scr is close to the dpf on deans tractor or he'll have more problems


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Matt_KMS said:


> @MIDTOWNPC What do you do with most of your equipment in the Summer? Does the Winter work cover the costs enough to allow you to park them or do they go out for Summer work too?


I drive it around to keep the mice out and keep washing it.
I still have some payments on the newer ones but not many. Most of the stuff was bought used off kijiji or a tip from someone. Once you get them paid off it seems like you get this big picture of just let them sit and come out for snow. Ive thought of hooking up the enclosed trailer to one and sending it to cut lawns around town. Saves me a truck and they should be driving alone anyway right now. No one is going to want to take a tractor home or do their personal stuff in a tractor. LOL


----------



## GMC Driver

No problems here with M6-111. Still has dpf and scr.

Were you having problems Chad? There's 7 orange units here on dpf, the M6 is the only one with scr.

Just got a JCB - brand new '20 model, no dpf, no scr. So they're showing it's possible...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ff1221 said:


> Hows the m6-111 working now, was pricing a m6-120.


it had $16k worth of warranty emission work done on it that prob should have been done before I bought it used, but its fixed now. It cost me a missed storm where I had to juggle another machine but we made it work. It has a 10-16 live edge MP on it. If you are interested in it I would deal it. There are payments thru Kubota and they can be assumed. Shoot me a text and we will talk.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

GMC Driver said:


> No problems here with M6-111. Still has dpf and scr.
> 
> Were you having problems Chad? There's 7 orange units here on dpf, the M6 is the only one with scr.
> 
> Just got a JCB - brand new '20 model, no dpf, no scr. So they're showing it's possible...


my m6-111 has def and the def pump failed. 
what did you buy jcb?


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I drive it around to keep the mice out and keep washing it.
> I still have some payments on the newer ones but not many. Most of the stuff was bought used off kijiji or a tip from someone. Once you get them paid off it seems like you get this big picture of just let them sit and come out for snow. Ive thought of hooking up the enclosed trailer to one and sending it to cut lawns around town. Saves me a truck and they should be driving alone anyway right now. No one is going to want to take a tractor home or do their personal stuff in a tractor. LOL


Tractors aren't for getting coffee...?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Tractors aren't for getting coffee...?


No one wants to go get coffee, everyone is bringing their own or making it at the office trailer. So shut up and work?


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> what did you buy jcb?


Traded Case skidsteer in for a CTL. Or maybe it's called a CTS, not sure.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

GMC Driver said:


> Traded Case skidsteer in for a CTL. Or maybe it's called a CTS, not sure.


the teleskid machine has always interested me.


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> the teleskid machine has always interested me.




If you want to take it for a rip, bring sandwiches.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

GMC Driver said:


>


I just find great value in bobcat s300 s330 s650 s750, piolet controlls @$20-25000 sometimes even less if its the end of the month
kubota or deutz engine, that white peeling paint, non working quick tach, oh thats what Im talking about. lol buy em all


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Speaking of trusty rusty.


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> it had $16k worth of warranty emission work done on it that prob should have been done before I bought it used, but its fixed now. It cost me a missed storm where I had to juggle another machine but we made it work. It has a 10-16 live edge MP on it. If you are interested in it I would deal it. There are payments thru Kubota and they can be assumed. Shoot me a text and we will talk.


I currently have a shiny 5090R Deere I'm trying to deal with that I hate with a passion, was looking to trade it on something more reliable but don't want another tractor that requires a full time technician to come with it.


----------



## DeVries

ff1221 said:


> I currently have a shiny 5090R Deere I'm trying to deal with that I hate with a passion, was looking to trade it on something more reliable but don't want another tractor that requires a full time technician to come with it.


Whats the problems your having with it, emissions? I've almost done a deal with Deere to get one and trading my Case 570MXT. But if there are issues with them maybe I'll go E series again.


----------



## ff1221

No emissions seem to be fine. Erratic reverse, constantly stalls no torque or power. The wife's 66hp compact has more power than that 90hp tractor. Lots of computer updates but still no cure. Have to phone again today and likely yell this time.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ff1221 said:


> I currently have a shiny 5090R Deere I'm trying to deal with that I hate with a passion, was looking to trade it on something more reliable but don't want another tractor that requires a full time technician to come with it.


Send me the deal or info on your 5090r 
midtownpc[email protected]


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ff1221 said:


> No emissions seem to be fine. Erratic reverse, constantly stalls no torque or power. The wife's 66hp compact has more power than that 90hp tractor. Lots of computer updates but still no cure. Have to phone again today and likely yell this time.


Ok maybe not. Lol


----------



## Matt_KMS

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Ive thought of hooking up the enclosed trailer to one and sending it to cut lawns around town. Saves me a truck and they should be driving alone anyway right now. No one is going to want to take a tractor home or do their personal stuff in a tractor. LOL


Now that is a way to attract attention! Lol.

After renting a tractor last year to try out, I am 100% sold on using equipment for plowing. I want to start finding equipment to purchase but I don't have a lot of use for them in the Summer, so it's hard to justify the numbers. A skid steer I am sure could be used, between moving pallets around the yard and finding new work (parking lot sweeping, etc). We do own a little S70 but that isn't moving much around without fearing for your life of tipping over, lol.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

let me know what your looking for matt


----------



## Matt_KMS

@MIDTOWNPC in terms of a skid steer, we have been using S570's and S650's. The 650 is a beast compared to the 570s but either works. I think my needs and wants might be similar to yours. Since we are putting a ton of hours on them, the machine doesn't have to be pretty, but in good overall shape. I don't know a lot about the older models though. Good value in them?

As for tractors, 5085/5115 are the ones I have eyeing up. A 6 series may work but it gets a little big for some of our tree filled apartment complex's.


----------



## Matt_KMS

Maybe just get this and call it a day?


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Ok maybe not. Lol


No, I wouldn't do that to you!


----------



## Triple L

GMC Driver said:


> No problems here with M6-111. Still has dpf and scr.
> 
> Were you having problems Chad? There's 7 orange units here on dpf, the M6 is the only one with scr.
> 
> Just got a JCB - brand new '20 model, no dpf, no scr. So they're showing it's possible...


My Kubota has been flawless and hasn't missed a beat, super reliable and works awesome, other then the exhaust that literally disappeared last winter... It just runs dpf back now, it's fresh air blowing out anyway no need for a stack LOL, keeps the windows nice and warm no icing here haha

Myn is m110gx so same thing as m6-111 but without def


----------



## schrader

Ice pellets this morning, seems about normal for the spring of 2020


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I finally got it all clean. Never had it all in one place to be able to get a picture.

Still have cets tractor, Schraders tractors, tripleL Bobcat, Ghent Bobcat I even kept my case tractor and put it up because we have it justincase I break everything else.

It's 5:00 somewhere I'm out


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I finally got it all clean. Never had it all in one place to be able to get a picture.
> 
> Still have cets tractor, Schraders tractors, tripleL Bobcat, Ghent Bobcat I even kept my case tractor and put it up because we have it justincase I break everything else.
> 
> It's 5:00 somewhere I'm out
> 
> View attachment 203335


Quite the collection.
I think I see Chad's next truck too.


----------



## schrader

Dean soon you are going to need a drone to take arial shots, looks good.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Kubota, bobcat, case and John Deere... theres gonna be an off season fight....


----------



## Triple L

cet said:


> Quite the collection.
> I think I see Chad's next truck too.


You'd think Dean would be smart enough to order a Laramie last time as it was the perfect relationship, he drives it for a winter or two, I'll take it for a winter or two then pass it off to Nick for a winter or two but no no, let's get the cheapest one we can get... I thought Dean would be the master of resale since he scoops everyone else's slightly used top spec machines LOL

Ps Dean you can get a SLT with led headlights, heated wheel and seats and most importantly color match fenders

A vehicle for sale on autoTRADER.ca I found this 2020 Ram 5500 SLT on autoTRADER.ca's Android app and thought you might be interested: http://www.autotrader.ca/go/5-47869184


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> You'd think Dean would be smart enough to order a Laramie last time as it was the perfect relationship, he drives it for a winter or two, I'll take it for a winter or two then pass it off to Nick for a winter or two but no no, let's get the cheapest one we can get... I thought Dean would be the master of resale since he scoops everyone else's slightly used top spec machines LOL
> 
> Ps Dean you can get a SLT with led headlights, heated wheel and seats and most importantly color match fenders
> 
> A vehicle for sale on autoTRADER.ca I found this 2020 Ram 5500 SLT on autoTRADER.ca's Android app and thought you might be interested: http://www.autotrader.ca/go/5-47869184


I keep searching kijiji for must sell.... baby on the way but nothing comes up. 
Maybe I'll try
must sell triplets on the way

TripleL's lawn landscape
Triplets lawn landscape

I buy less coffee with roll down windows. 
It's better for the bottom line.

Roll up windows, Rubber floors and vinyl seats vs cloth seats and power windows


----------



## cet

Triple L said:


> You'd think Dean would be smart enough to order a Laramie last time as it was the perfect relationship, he drives it for a winter or two, I'll take it for a winter or two then pass it off to Nick for a winter or two but no no, let's get the cheapest one we can get... I thought Dean would be the master of resale since he scoops everyone else's slightly used top spec machines LOL
> 
> Ps Dean you can get a SLT with led headlights, heated wheel and seats and most importantly color match fenders
> 
> A vehicle for sale on autoTRADER.ca I found this 2020 Ram 5500 SLT on autoTRADER.ca's Android app and thought you might be interested: http://www.autotrader.ca/go/5-47869184


I hope that truck doesn't have an 83L fuel tank, that's useless. 
Sweet looking truck but they're just a crazy price now. $83,000 for a truck, 15-18,000 for the box, 8-10,000 for the salter and 12-14,000 for a plow. $125,000 total and guys are plowing for $80/hour.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Master of resale. Lol. I only buy masterfully


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> I hope that truck doesn't have an 83L fuel tank, that's useless.
> Sweet looking truck but they're just a crazy price now. $83,000 for a truck, 15-18,000 for the box, 8-10,000 for the salter and 12-14,000 for a plow. $125,000 total and guys are plowing for $80/hour.


Some guy sold me a aluminum flat deck for $1000 and I cut two feet off.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> I hope that truck doesn't have an 83L fuel tank, that's useless.
> Sweet looking truck but they're just a crazy price now. $83,000 for a truck, 15-18,000 for the box, 8-10,000 for the salter and 12-14,000 for a plow. $125,000 total and guys are plowing for $80/hour.


And they still sleep in


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Some guy sold me a aluminum flat deck for $1000 and I cut two feet off.


That guy got to borrow a truck for 3 weeks no charge. Good deeds need to be repaid.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> That guy got to borrow a truck for 3 weeks no charge. Good deeds need to be repaid.


I forgot about that 
See you sold me a tractor and I parked all the trucks.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mark Greywnd has that truck now. 
It’s the Canadian Plowsite circle.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Mark Greywnd has that truck now.
> It's the Canadian Plowsite circle.


That truck surprised me. I think it had 300k on it and it moved snow well.
300k is just broken in for Markus. LOL


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

cet said:


> That truck surprised me. I think it had 300k on it and it moved snow well.
> 300k is just broken in for Markus. LOL


He has a new truck.....it's at the non essential dealership.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> He has a new truck.....it's at the non essential dealership.


Trying to keep the milage low...lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The O7 has been a great truck, i did nothing to the engine or trans, it still has its original alternators, starter. 3 steering pumps, and of course front suspension parts... 8 sets of tires and a few electrical gremlins but has never let me down in a storm.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> The O7 has been a great truck, i did nothing to the engine or trans, it still has its original alternators, starter. 3 steering pumps, and of course front suspension parts... 8 sets of tires and a few electrical gremlins but has never let me down in a storm.


Brought my 05 F250 6.0 ( a truck that put companies out of business) to the collision shop yesterday to have them look at the frame in hopes that they would tell me to scrap it. Nope. Frame is perfectly fine despite my best efforts.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Oh yeah, the frame cracked on both sides but i caught it and reinforced it, its still holding and i even forget about it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Brought my 05 F250 6.0 ( a truck that put companies out of business) to the collision shop yesterday to have them look at the frame in hopes that they would tell me to scrap it. Nope. Frame is perfectly fine despite my best efforts.


When I was looking for a cabover a couple years ago ran across a Furd with the 4.6 (I think) V6 diesel. Fairly low miles, decent shape. Asked @Randall Ave about it...he said it's the 6.0 with 2 cylinders cut oof. Stopped looking at it immediately.


----------



## DeVries

Here's a truck for you Mark. Looks like its in great shape.

https://www.govdeals.ca/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=13&acctid=10557


----------



## cet

I sold both my 07's last fall. One I bought in 2008 in Ohio and the other from Corey in 2010. Plain Jane with armstrong windows and locks but they never missed a beat. I miss the dump box on the one. I'm looking for a dump trailer now.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> I sold both my 07's last fall. One I bought in 2008 in Ohio and the other from Corey in 2010. Plain Jane with armstrong windows and locks but they never missed a beat. I miss the dump box on the one. I'm looking for a dump trailer now.


If the border opens I can get you a dump from Indiana but the exchange is not good.

otherwise call action trailers or
I'll find something on kijiji


----------



## schrader

That 07 was a great truck, when I got it you could still see the tags on the suspension parts on the under carriage. Back in the old days when the dollar was strong and you could get great deal from the states.


----------



## cet

Action is the place to go. There's one on kijiji for $8500 with a spare tire, it's a 2020 but I new one is $8773 and a spare is $280. He won't budge on the price. They are galvanized 6x12 5 ton.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Here's a truck for you Mark. Looks like its in great shape.
> 
> https://www.govdeals.ca/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=13&acctid=10557


Finally got rid of my last truck from the 90's a few weeks ago. All of my trucks are '02 and up. Love the simplicity of the older ones, hate the rust and searching for parts.

That last truck was also the last of the disastrous Lucus-Geerligs hydraulic brake systems. Stupid things are as expensive and unreliable as a 6.0. Couple years ago we redid the rears...backing plates, drums, parking brake thing---$5k. Redid the air brakes all the way around on my Sterling for $2200. I'll never own another truck that size with hydraulic brakes again, nothing over a 550/5500 size.


----------



## cet

schrader said:


> That 07 was a great truck, when I got it you could still see the tags on the suspension parts on the under carriage. Back in the old days when the dollar was strong and you could get great deal from the states.


I sold it to my nephew. Unfortunately it lost a fight with a fence post plowing this winter. I'm sure he beats the crap out of it so we'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## schrader

Nothing harder on a truck than plowing, oh well.


----------



## cet

schrader said:


> Nothing harder on a truck than plowing, oh well.


Driving across a freshly plowed farm field in December might be a close second.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Im thinking of getting the 07 painted and driving it into the ground.
The new one will be the back up, but its an SLE so im worried I cant get back into the 07 after I sit in it...


----------



## GMC Driver

cet said:


> I hope that truck doesn't have an 83L fuel tank, that's useless.
> Sweet looking truck but they're just a crazy price now. $83,000 for a truck, 15-18,000 for the box, 8-10,000 for the salter and 12-14,000 for a plow. $125,000 total and guys are plowing for $80/hour.


Yes, but after fuel & insurance, you can pay that thing off after 2500 hours of plowing! That's only 12-14 years. Then run it for another 6 to begin the asset replacement fund. By then trucks will be $200k, and someone will be plowing for $85/hour.

It seems to me that those who are paying attention can see where the industry is headed. Look at tri-axle dump trucks. They have worked for the same rates since the late '90s. In that time fuel doubled, insurance doubled. Now with the SPIF rule, older (paid for) trucks are worthless and get pulled off the road, and you can replace for $250k+, and deal with all the electronic and emissions issues. It's not a viable industry at those rates. And yet there is constant undercutting, someone is always willing to do it $1/hour cheaper.

The best way to combat it is simply educate your clients on what it takes, and charge a fair price. I'm not criticizing cet, or anyone else here for that matter. I know (most) of you get it. But if your rolling around with $100k+ trucks and $150k loaders/tractors, insured, etc. - pricing needs to reflect it. Or we can let the bottomfeeders take over.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> Finally got rid of my last truck from the 90's a few weeks ago. All of my trucks are '02 and up. Love the simplicity of the older ones, hate the rust and searching for parts.
> 
> That last truck was also the last of the disastrous Lucus-Geerligs hydraulic brake systems. Stupid things are as expensive and unreliable as a 6.0. Couple years ago we redid the rears...backing plates, drums, parking brake thing---$5k. Redid the air brakes all the way around on my Sterling for $2200. I'll never own another truck that size with hydraulic brakes again, nothing over a 550/5500 size.


Yup - air brakes are cheap(er) and reliable. Just did both drive axles on the tandem this week. Parts were $1000, labour was a cup of coffee.


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> Here's a truck for you Mark. Looks like its in great shape.
> 
> https://www.govdeals.ca/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=13&acctid=10557


It is clean for 29yo.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> It is clean for 29yo.


Hollanders know how to get their money's worth oot of everything.

Even what appears to be a block of wood can become practical footwear.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hollanders know how to get their money's worth oot of everything.
> 
> Even what appears to be a block of wood can become practical footwear.


Truck is in Iowa don't know how you get Hollanders oot of that but guess you're on a roll......
What do you think the spreader is worth?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Truck is in Iowa don't know how you get Hollanders oot of that but guess you're on a roll......
> What do you think the spreader is worth?


Sioux Center is NW Iowa...lots of klompen wearers in that area.

I'd guess $12k new? Possibly more. I paid around $10k for the 10 foot Monroe stainless on my 5500 with 4 yd capacity. That's mild steel but a lot heavier duty.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I think it will be harder with clients when times appear to be tougher. Clients will take the chance on a better price or consider lower quality. 

I know a customer of mine who bought a plaza and the $34k a month he was expecting for rent is $6500. Income streams are going to dry up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My customers are ramping up, now that they are spending some time here their lists are getting bigger....daily.


----------



## Triple L

cet said:


> I hope that truck doesn't have an 83L fuel tank, that's useless.
> Sweet looking truck but they're just a crazy price now. $83,000 for a truck, 15-18,000 for the box, 8-10,000 for the salter and 12-14,000 for a plow. $125,000 total and guys are plowing for $80/hour.


Buddy that 83L tank is the worst thing in the world... Might be fine for a salt truck but when I put my 5 ton excavator behind it sure doesn't go far... 291km to be exact LOL why people build trucks with that option is crazy... Must be the accountant lol


----------



## Triple L

Mark Oomkes said:


> Finally got rid of my last truck from the 90's a few weeks ago. All of my trucks are '02 and up. Love the simplicity of the older ones, hate the rust and searching for parts.
> 
> That last truck was also the last of the disastrous Lucus-Geerligs hydraulic brake systems. Stupid things are as expensive and unreliable as a 6.0. Couple years ago we redid the rears...backing plates, drums, parking brake thing---$5k. Redid the air brakes all the way around on my Sterling for $2200. I'll never own another truck that size with hydraulic brakes again, nothing over a 550/5500 size.


Simplicity of the old trucks... Ain't that the truth, what happened to the days where a rear bumper support and bumper wasn't $1940 just for parts... Let alone practically having to take the box off to replace a bumper... 2016+ GMC details at the finest... Don't even get me started on replacing a battery


----------



## Triple L

cet said:


> I hope that truck doesn't have an 83L fuel tank, that's useless.
> Sweet looking truck but they're just a crazy price now. $83,000 for a truck, 15-18,000 for the box, 8-10,000 for the salter and 12-14,000 for a plow. $125,000 total and guys are plowing for $80/hour.


Hopefully this post helps me with the resale of my truck LOL

@NickSnow&Mow


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

If Markus was a stock I’d buy him


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> If Markus was a stock I'd buy him


Others with more money are trying but im too stupid to take them up on it...

Drove the new truck today, that 10 speed is smooooth, and trying to keep my eyes on the road is difficult with all the gagets.
The rear camera filling the rear view will be handy seeing as the box doesnt have a window....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Saved too much on coffee this month...new machine for the kitchen.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Saved too much on coffee this month...new machine for the kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 203400


Does that thing come with classes?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Others with more money are trying but im too stupid to take them up on it...
> 
> Drove the new truck today, that 10 speed is smooooth, and trying to keep my eyes on the road is difficult with all the gagets.
> The rear camera filling the rear view will be handy seeing as the box doesnt have a window....


My 2016 has the camera display on the dash.


----------



## cet

Triple L said:


> Simplicity of the old trucks... Ain't that the truth, what happened to the days where a rear bumper support and bumper wasn't $1940 just for parts... Let alone practically having to take the box off to replace a bumper... 2016+ GMC details at the finest... Don't even get me started on replacing a battery


Gm had the easiest headlights to change, now they are a nightmare.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Does that thing come with classes?


I don't know my wife runs it...


----------



## Triple L

cet said:


> Gm had the easiest headlights to change, now they are a nightmare.


Don't ever bother doing an LED conversion either, did that to my 2012, lasted 2 years 11 days, and the other headlight 2 years and 18 days... oh so convenient for warranty... Let's just say I bought the most expensive ones available this time, will let you know next spring LOL... I should be a pro next year at tearing the entire front end off a truck to change a headlight LOL


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> I don't know my wife runs it...


Atta boy hahaha

Seems like Dean and Chris are the only ones who like "strong arming" stuff at 3am

Guess that's why I need a crew cab now hahahahaha...


----------



## cet

Triple L said:


> Atta boy hahaha
> 
> Seems like Dean and Chris are the only ones who like "strong arming" stuff at 3am
> 
> Guess that's why I need a crew cab now hahahahaha...


I didn't say I drove those trucks, LOL


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like decent weather today , little wet the rest of the week .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its dry here we could use some rain. May start grading drives tomorow in the drizzle to keep tthe dust down.


----------



## schrader

Might be more than a drizzle on Wednesday


----------



## Mr.Markus

https://www.guelphmercury.com/news-...nd-ford-trucks-stolen-from-fergus-dealership/


----------



## SHAWZER

Hows the new Ford compare to your new GM ? ....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Runs hot....


----------



## SHAWZER

Someone in USA put in a fleet order ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Someone told me they steal them for parts, being fords that would make a lot of sence...


----------



## SHAWZER

Yes , the parts are so good they fetch top dollar .....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Ha, even in a pandemic, the Ford vs Chevy vs dodge debate will never end.

I have to be honest. I miss my 350.

In a dodge 2500 now, and the 350 just plowed and held salt better.

Now, don't get me started on the stupid gas tank as Chad mentioned. So annoying... 

The chevy's are nice, but the def tank is in a very stupid spot. 

If they come out with a crew cab short box with the bigger tank, I will go back to the blue oval. Also, odd electronic issues with the Dodge and Bluetooth.


----------



## Mr.Markus

2020 def tank is higher....

*You *need to take the front seat out in the crew cab to sit tho...


----------



## ff1221

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Ha, even in a pandemic, the Ford vs Chevy vs dodge debate will never end.
> 
> I have to be honest. I miss my 350.
> 
> In a dodge 2500 now, and the 350 just plowed and held salt better.
> 
> Now, don't get me started on the stupid gas tank as Chad mentioned. So annoying...
> 
> The chevy's are nice, but the def tank is in a very stupid spot.
> 
> If they come out with a crew cab short box with the bigger tank, I will go back to the blue oval. Also, odd electronic issues with the Dodge and Bluetooth.


My 16 Chevy has some gremlins when you hook up the plow, even after they did a factory update. I think it's just the nature of technology, much like these new tractors.


----------



## GMC Driver

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Ha, even in a pandemic, the Ford vs Chevy vs dodge debate will never end.


What is there to debate?


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver said:


> What is there to debate?


Chain or direct lift....?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Chain or direct lift....?


Trip edges save transmissions!


----------



## SHAWZER

Cookie tin or muffin tin .


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Cookie tin or muffin tin .


Don't forget Pie tin


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> What is there to debate?


And on that note...my new to me 750 decides to keep blowing the ECM fuse.

Going to start getting Christmas cards from the tow company again.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Cookie tin or muffin tin .





BUFF said:


> Don't forget Pie tin


Nevermind....


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Cookie tin or muffin tin .


Same thing



Mark Oomkes said:


> And on that note...my new to me 750 decides to keep blowing the ECM fuse.
> 
> Going to start getting Christmas cards from the tow company again.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

That hybrid ceramic wax is onsale princess auto online for $14.99. That’s a great deal


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I sure could go for an order of wings, a cold beer and a few of your guys stories


----------



## BUFF

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I sure could go for an order of wings, a cold beer and a few of your guys stories


That's the only thing I do socially which is about twice a month.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

I’ve been trying to find chicken wings here to make some, but they aren’t in stores, either whole or as wingettes (already sectioned). Thighs yes, breasts yes, but not wings. I don’t know why.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Once upon a time shut up and work...!


----------



## SHAWZER

Must of missed my captivating rubber boot story in the other thread .....


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I sure could go for an order of wings, a cold beer and a few of your guys stories


How much is the fine if you get caught golfing....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Must of missed my captivating rubber boot story in the other thread .....


Where?


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> How much is the fine if you get caught golfing....


Getting antsy..?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Once upon a time shut up and work...!


I'm about to have this talk with someone this am. Tick tick tick tick tick boom


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I'm about to have this talk with someone this am. Tick tick tick tick tick boom


You should get plates for your truck

SUAW so when an employee asks what it means...


----------



## JD Dave

I wouldn’t say no to some free nachos.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Getting antsy..?
> View attachment 203501


I think the farmer might be harvesting golf balls in the fall. A friend of mine has 1600 in his basement.


----------



## cet

JD Dave said:


> I wouldn't say no to some free nachos.


You normally don't...


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> You normally don't...


I don't even know what these are...
The word "free" confuses me...


----------



## Mr.Markus

My wifes uncle does alot of trees for golf coures all over S Ontario. He has a tee set up on the back patio and every weekend they drive balls towards the pond 400 yards away.
There is a cabin by the pond that they had to cage all the windows on. Most of my golf ball collection comes from cutting their lawn.


----------



## cet

2 of the guys I golf with look for balls while playing Monday to Friday, they average 3,000/year.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> 2 of the guys I golf with look for balls while playing Monday to Friday, they average 3,000/year.


Thats lower than minimum wage...


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Mark Greywnd has that truck now.
> It's the Canadian Plowsite circle.


It's done three and a half round trips from Ontario to Alberta, no issues except a front driveshaft ujoint seized up and took out the transfer case. And a set of tires. I think I've put about 70k miles on it since I got it from Dean.

Was doing the 1200 km round trip to Fort Mac every other week all winter with it til the covid thing and oil prices tanked.


----------



## SHAWZER

Fort Mac sure is being hit hard the last few years .


----------



## Mr.Markus

greywynd said:


> It's done three and a half round trips from Ontario to Alberta, no issues except a front driveshaft ujoint seized up and took out the transfer case. And a set of tires. I think I've put about 70k miles on it since I got it from Dean.
> Was doing the 1200 km round trip to Fort Mac every other week all winter with it til the covid thing and oil prices tanked.


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 203525


Phil Foto


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I forgot that truck was from the USA and is in miles. I dug a few pics out from the archives


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I use to use that truck to plow panic city paint ball. I remember the guys forgot to plow it and I had to go open it up. She was deep. 
Picture was not a file foto.

Who wants to be a millionaire Snow plower
Call a friend.... preferably someone with a tow strap. 
50/50 chance you plow the road not the lawn


----------



## greywynd

Not quite that shiny now. I need to get some body work done on it. Still strong though, one run from Ontario I was about 25,000 pounds between the truck, trailer and load. 

Neighbour around the corner has the same truck but more bells and whistles, has 110K km’s on it. Damn thing looks like it came off the lot a week ago.


----------



## SHAWZER

Lawn care and Landscaping companies are allowed to open for business on Monday May 4 . There is a list of other business allowed too .


----------



## DeVries

Someone is getting a new combine by the looks of it. 
This one caught fire at the local Deere dealer.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> Someone is getting a new combine by the looks of it.
> This one caught fire at the local Deere dealer.
> 
> View attachment 203542


did a certain deere skid steer make it into the big big fire cet? lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Someone is getting a new combine by the looks of it.
> This one caught fire at the local Deere dealer.
> 
> View attachment 203542


Oh Deere...


----------



## SilverPine




----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> did a certain deere skid steer make it into the big big fire cet? lol


I need advance notice but that would be nice.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Lawn care and Landscaping companies are allowed to open for business on Monday May 4 . There is a list of other business allowed too .


Well thats a relief....I was getting tired of hanging around the house....


----------



## ff1221

Man I was getting a lot of stuff done, back to the grind I guess!


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> Well thats a relief....I was getting tired of hanging around the house....


Well you should be ......


----------



## ff1221

According to TWN we are putting the plows back.on for Friday/Saturday!


----------



## schrader

Snowed a bit here this morning, getting a little depressing. Time for some sun and warmth


----------



## ff1221

I hope EC is right, their forecast is far more hopeful.


----------



## SHAWZER

Few cm of snow will not hurt anyone .


----------



## Hydromaster

At this moment in Kanada.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hydromaster said:


> At this moment in Kanada.
> 
> View attachment 203609


I dont see whats funny...its typical for the 1st week of May...


----------



## ff1221

Sucks living on the cold side of the street!


----------



## cet

ff1221 said:


> According to TWN we are putting the plows back.on for Friday/Saturday!


If they won't let me golf it might as well snow, at least I'd feel better.


----------



## ff1221

cet said:


> If they won't let me golf it might as well snow, at least I'd feel better.


At least then mother nature would be telling you ya can't.


----------



## cet

Fun times today. A little breezy.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> Fun times today. A little breezy.
> View attachment 203627


Indoor private driving range. Essential


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Indoor private driving range. Essential


4 of these for storage. The shop beside me where I'm taking the picture is 8,000 square feet.
I wanted to build all 4 roofs at one time. If we had to pick 2 up and put them back down and then move the crane and pick again but I got vetoed.
They'll be 160' wide when it's done. The roof weighs 7800 pounds.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

We have two retirement homes that have combined 8 courtyards inside which have sod and gardens. We are not allowed in nor do we want to go in. There is no outside access. Fun times


----------



## SHAWZER

Today at 11 c will be the warmest day for the next week , might have to bring in more firewood .


----------



## ff1221

I might have to come get some wood from you, I ran out.


----------



## SHAWZER

Sure , I like trading


----------



## ff1221

I could trade you a 5090r for a cord of wood but youd just be mad at me!:laugh:


----------



## SHAWZER

Light wet snow falling here now .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Light wet snow falling here now .


Where?


----------



## SHAWZER

No .... here


----------



## schrader

3 degrees with some wet snow here, lovely day


----------



## ff1221

Snowsqualls with 5cm of snow for tomorrow night here lol!


----------



## DeVries

It's snowing


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> It's snowing
> 
> View attachment 203760


As @SHAWZER would say and do...fire up the woodstove with a platter of sandwiches.


----------



## SHAWZER

I am doing that right now and the sun is shining ......


----------



## ff1221

Sun has been shining here all day, seems like we are in the middle between streamers. Darn cold north wind


----------



## SHAWZER

Highway salt trucks out in Owen Sound and south on 6 and 10 .


----------



## Mr.Markus

I put the sweeper away but it would be a nice income to do it again...


----------



## cet

The put brine on the roads here yesterday. They can waste money.


----------



## SHAWZER

Small squalls coming through now , weather rock turning white .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Good morning winter...


----------



## SHAWZER

Did you reinstall your salter today or pre - install yesterday ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Did you reinstall your salter today or pre - install yesterday ?


No, no use...truck wasn't plugged in, throws my whole game off.


----------



## SHAWZER

Did you at least rip an extension cord in half so it looks like you tried ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yes, and logged it in my daily log


----------



## SHAWZER

Good , your boss should award you a bonus !!


----------



## schrader

Salters went past my house this morning crazy for May 9


----------



## snoboss

1 to 3 inches tonight for us. Did a full round of grounds maintenance, planted 4 lawns as the weather was great all week. Its living the dream!


----------



## SHAWZER

They cancelled the Snow Birds fly over that was for this afternoon because of weather .


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader said:


> Salters went past my house this morning crazy for May 9


County was out doing bridges and intersections this morning...we have the odd squall whistle through but now that its daylight nothing sticks, looks like its kicking the fertilizer into gear though.


----------



## SHAWZER

Did you get salt on your new ride ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Did you get salt on your new ride ?


Its still at the dealer, covid delay. Dont bring it up again...lol.


----------



## SHAWZER

Would of been a shame to get salt on it in May ..... whoops nevermind .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHAWZER said:


> They cancelled the Snow Birds fly over that was for this afternoon because of weather .


They left trenton and flew to my house and turned around. We had a snow ball fight an hour after that.

I can see the new contracts. 
.... during the winter season typically as we know it from nov 1 to April 30 however holding harmless the entire year.

Still have the salter in. It was dusting topsoil Friday Like a champ


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

snoboss said:


> 1 to 3 inches tonight for us. Did a full round of grounds maintenance, planted 4 lawns as the weather was great all week. Its living the dream!


What do you mean you did the lawn it was snowing. What do you mean you charged to plow it's may. Lol


----------



## snoboss

MIDTOWNPC said:


> They left trenton and flew to my house and turned around. We had a snow ball fight an hour after that.
> 
> I can see the new contracts.
> .... during the winter season typically as we know it from nov 1 to April 30 however holding harmless the entire year.
> 
> Still have the salter in. It was dusting topsoil Friday Like a champ
> 
> View attachment 203782


I used the salter for that also, works great as long as its dry. Had 3 quad loads of screened delivered In the Quonset so I can keep it dry. Worked out great when the never ending typhoon hit all last summer. Going to have to make a trail around it to get at the road salt with 2 to 3 inches predicted.:hammerhead:


----------



## SHAWZER

Read the Snow Birds are doing there fly over today .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Read the Snow Birds are doing there fly over today .


Pfftt! Thats an hourly occurrence here...


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Pfftt! Thats an hourly occurrence here...


Got a lake 1/2mile from my place and they're always flying, at night too. There should be no limit on the like there isn't on snow geese.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BUFF said:


> Got a lake 1/2mile from my place and they're always flying, at night too. There should be no limit on the like there isn't on snow geese.


Don't bother shooting one, the meat is like shoe leather.


----------



## BUFF

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Don't bother shooting one, the meat is like shoe leather.


A friend uses the breast and makes summer sausage with them, it's pretty tasty too


----------



## Mr.Markus

Goose is a very dark greasy meat, much like beef in texture when prepared properly. 
Its our go to Christmas dinner.
Age is important, hard to tell with any wild fowl.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Goose is a very dark greasy meat, much like beef in texture when prepared properly.
> Its our go to Christmas dinner.
> Age is important, hard to tell with any wild fowl.


Hmm, must have been the cook's fault.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Left the house and drove a few blocks to the lake. Then see them fly right over the house. Figures.


----------



## SHAWZER

Lightly snowing most of the morning , just started again . Some people are freaking out more than usual . :laugh:


----------



## Mr.Markus

Baltimore tourists in my yard today...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Im glad i dont drive down there anymore..

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/hamilton/qew-stunt-driving-1.5563678


----------



## DeVries

That would be an awesome rush. The fine for 50 over or 208 over is the same. Might as well live on the edge and do 208 over Thumbs Up


----------



## SHAWZER

Kid was also charged with Dangerous Driving .


----------



## schrader

Snowing here again this morning, third day in a row now, crazy.
Snowbirds skipped Collingwood yesterday due to the weather, it was kind of disappointing there were a lot of people out watching for them.Looks like we are finally going to get some warm weather towards the end of the week.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Holy schnickeys..!


----------



## schrader

What that's not normal for May 11?


----------



## SHAWZER

Your rabbit eared dog looks cold ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

Im gonna pay more attention to the frost advisery...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Im gonna pay more attention to the frost advisery...


That's one heck of a frost...


----------



## SHAWZER

Frost - dusting .


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Raining here according to TWN. Meh, Instagram snow, not sticking to the roads


----------



## Mr.Markus

Depending where you look its between 4&6" here. Roads are too warm but metal surfaces like railings, cars, barbecues, decks,grass etc are covered deep.
Looks like a nice day to Shawzer it!


----------



## SHAWZER

Eating wood stove bacon and dumping fireball on top ?


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 203816
> Depending where you look its between 4&6" here. Roads are too warm but metal surfaces like railings, cars, barbecues, decks,grass etc are covered deep.
> Looks like a nice day to Shawzer it!


Looks ready for its first cut LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Eating wood stove bacon and dumping fireball on top ?


Cleaning off the wifes car for her to get to work....


----------



## SHAWZER

Leaf blower ?


----------



## schrader

Yup light snow here again today, crazy


----------



## SHAWZER

Glad someone else seen it too ......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Not mulch going on here. How about you guys


----------



## schrader

Dean always goes big, damn that's a lot of mulch


----------



## Hydromaster

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Not mulch going on here. How about you guys
> 
> View attachment 203872


Wut color, brown? It's hard d to tell if it's wet ore knot


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

That was a mix trailer back half was brown and then there was 60 yards black upfront divided. Walking floor. It stacked it nice


----------



## cet

I hope that's not all going to one site.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> I hope that's not all going to one site.


That would be awesome 
Except I would have had them deliver it to the site of that was the case.


----------



## BUFF

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Not mulch going on here. How about you guys
> 
> View attachment 203872


Hate to put tires on that rig or do brakes.payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> That would be awesome
> Except I would have had them deliver it to the site of that was the case.


And used a blower truck.


----------



## Pa Plowman

Mr.Markus said:


> Im glad i dont drive down there anymore..
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/hamilton/qew-stunt-driving-1.5563678


Isn't that the same LEO that's featured on Heavy Rescue 401?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

yesterday we were mulching and I had a 2 yard delivery of black mulch 
after we were done the brown mulch job. I decided to switch the dump trailer to my truck and go back to the pile. I loaded 2 yards of black up front and tarped it then loaded the brown mulch in the back and didnt tarp it. Drove 5 mins and as Im stopped at a light an mto officer pulls up beside me. Im in my ram2500 and he rolls down the window, Im thinking this should be good. He says "where did you get the chocolate brown mulch? " I said I bring it in for my jobs no one seems to carry it, 3775555 and Ill deliver. 

the morel of this story..
feeling lucky are ya champ? your should tarp your load. pardon?!?


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> yesterday we were mulching and I had a 2 yard delivery of black mulch
> after we were done the brown mulch job. I decided to switch the dump trailer to my truck and go back to the pile. I loaded 2 yards of black up front and tarped it then loaded the brown mulch in the back and didnt tarp it. Drove 5 mins and as Im stopped at a light an mto officer pulls up beside me. Im in my ram2500 and he rolls down the window, Im thinking this should be good. He says "where did you get the chocolate brown mulch? " I said I bring it in for my jobs no one seems to carry it, 3775555 and Ill deliver.
> 
> the morel of this story..
> feeling lucky are ya champ? your should tarp your load. pardon?!?


We hate you...!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> We hate you...!


Sorry

Cheer up. Make yourself a coffee


----------



## Triple L

Just thought I'd mention this, looking to deal my 2017 ram 5500, heavy spec, max tow, SLT, limited grill, alcoa wheels, chrome package, custom flatbed 84" CA, 65,000 kms, powertrain warranty for another 2 years 95,000 kms, safetied and e tested for $50,000 needs absolutely nothing, in use daily.


----------



## DeVries

Is that as big a box as the Dodge can carry? 

Jk. Good luck with the sale


----------



## Mr.Markus

Must have upped the licence, the wheelbarrow and tank outweigh the old tent...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Just thought I'd mention this, looking to deal my 2017 ram 5500, heavy spec, max tow, SLT, limited grill, alcoa wheels, chrome package, custom flatbed 84" CA, 65,000 kms, powertrain warranty for another 2 years 95,000 kms, safetied and e tested for $50,000 needs absolutely nothing, in use daily.
> 
> View attachment 203958


Nick said he has $45k and wants to play a game of six beer connect four for the difference


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Anyone have a good diesel mechanic in the GTA they would recommend?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Anyone have a good diesel mechanic in the GTA they would recommend?


that type of broken ford do you have?


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Nick said he has $45k and wants to play a game of six beer connect four for the difference


Hahahaha I'd do that, 45 or 55, 5k each on the table... Make the arrangements Dean!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Raining here. my 2015 6150r Deere each spring throws a turbo sensor actuator error.
I replaced the part once and its happened again. I called Deere and they said there is a Product Improvement Package for it, the cost is covered 85% and most likely they will cover the rest of the cost, if I get the tractor there. The problem is caused by the temperture sensor not being able to read the correct temp in the winter mainly and spools the turbo more often then non, and also caused cool down issues. I said great and we are taking it in today. Then I said "can I tell you about Kubota and their service arrangements?". He said Ive never heard of them.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Hahahaha I'd do that, 45 or 55, 5k each on the table... Make the arrangements Dean!


Im going to need to some sandwiches to watch this.


----------



## cet

Triple L said:


> Hahahaha I'd do that, 45 or 55, 5k each on the table... Make the arrangements Dean!


Recruit a 7 year old, you'll probably win.


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC said:


> yesterday we were mulching and I had a 2 yard delivery of black mulch
> after we were done the brown mulch job. I decided to switch the dump trailer to my truck and go back to the pile. I loaded 2 yards of black up front and tarped it then loaded the brown mulch in the back and didnt tarp it. Drove 5 mins and as Im stopped at a light an mto officer pulls up beside me. Im in my ram2500 and he rolls down the window, Im thinking this should be good. He says "where did you get the chocolate brown mulch? " I said I bring it in for my jobs no one seems to carry it, 3775555 and Ill deliver.
> 
> the morel of this story..
> feeling lucky are ya champ? your should tarp your load. pardon?!?


Only you would get away with that one.

Went back up to Fort Mac this week. I can get someone a good deal on the work truck I was driving. 2017, F350 dually, about 50K on it.

Was a flood victim. Water was up to the headrests, and into the service box. Truck's a loss, and so is about $50K in tools and equipment.


----------



## cet

8:48 first tee, let's go.


----------



## greywynd

cet said:


> 8:48 first tee, let's go.
> View attachment 203968


I was scheduled to play last Tuesday, then had to go to work instead. First round for me is tomorrow afternoon now, wife has been out likely four times already.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> Just thought I'd mention this, looking to deal my 2017 ram 5500, heavy spec, max tow, SLT, limited grill, alcoa wheels, chrome package, custom flatbed 84" CA, 65,000 kms, powertrain warranty for another 2 years 95,000 kms, safetied and e tested for $50,000 needs absolutely nothing, in use daily.
> 
> View attachment 203958


Just to be funny my truck has 210k km on the trip meter...


----------



## cet

greywynd said:


> I was scheduled to play last Tuesday, then had to go to work instead. First round for me is tomorrow afternoon now, wife has been out likely four times already.


We open tomorrow and we usually don't have tee times just show up. This is a PITA.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> Recruit a 7 year old, you'll probably win.


I lost a game in Kentucky to nick cause I didn't know you could go diagonally. I got humiliated and when I told my wife she goes. We don't go diagonally cause we are playing against a three year old. I'm like now you tell me. I was going with the game play attack of: you can be great at something till someone bets you enough money to put you off your game.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd said:


> Only you would get away with that one.
> 
> Went back up to Fort Mac this week. I can get someone a good deal on the work truck I was driving. 2017, F350 dually, about 50K on it.
> 
> Was a flood victim. Water was up to the headrests, and into the service box. Truck's a loss, and so is about $50K in tools and equipment.


Ouch


----------



## greywynd

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Ouch


Yep. I can just imagine the insurance claims on that deal. Truck was sitting in a parking lot for servicing. The shop it was at also had about 3-4' of water in it, I don't even want to guess at the damages. About 10 bays of light and heavy vehicles, roll-offs, not sure what all. And a lot of mechanics with their toolboxes. The nice big Snap-ons and such....

United Rentals has a huge yard down the street that also was totally flooded.

Guess 18' of water above normal levels goes a long ways!


----------



## SHAWZER

Going to be a decent day ,3 grand kids coming over for a distant visit and atv ride . Time to plug in the sandwich cooler at the shop .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Been awhile since ive been to a landscape show, does anyone have any recommendations for high end commercial planters?


----------



## Mr.Markus

2020 sucks...

https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/17/americas/snowbirds-plane-crash-kamloops-canada/index.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> 2020 sucks...
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/17/americas/snowbirds-plane-crash-kamloops-canada/index.html


Been ready for 2021 for what seems like a year now.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Friend is looking for an in expensive zero turn used that they can leave at a property out of town or possibly even a riding mower. Anyone have anything or trading anything in let me know. 

I am not willing to part with my Shrader bobcat mower yet. Still going strong


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Raining here. my 2015 6150r Deere each spring throws a turbo sensor actuator error.
> I replaced the part once and its happened again. I called Deere and they said there is a Product Improvement Package for it, the cost is covered 85% and most likely they will cover the rest of the cost, if I get the tractor there. The problem is caused by the temperture sensor not being able to read the correct temp in the winter mainly and spools the turbo more often then non, and also caused cool down issues. I said great and we are taking it in today. Then I said "can I tell you about Kubota and their service arrangements?". He said Ive never heard of them.


You need to start lubing them and a good Deere dealer would just throw that under your emmisons warranty as it effects emissions.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave said:


> You need to start lubing them and a good Deere dealer would just throw that under your emmisons warranty as it effects emissions.


Im a little low on lube but Ill see what I can do


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Im a little low on lube but Ill see what I can do


Spit on it then.


----------



## schrader

Talk about instant summer, finally some nice weather


----------



## SHAWZER

Finding more people want to pay by E-transfer .... I like it .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Finding more people want to pay by E-transfer .... I like it .


Wish you would E-transfer those sandwiches you owe me.


----------



## SHAWZER

MM took over that account , check with his secretary ......


----------



## cet

You can't keep extra sandwiches in the garage this time of year. Old guys like me forget to put them in the fridge ahead of time.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave said:


> Spit on it then.


Worked


----------



## SHAWZER

My business insurance went up 40% .... :angry: Anyone else seeing these jumps ?


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> My business insurance went up 40% .... :angry: Anyone else seeing these jumps ?


My liability for snow went from $369 to $2500, my agent tells me every other farm mutual is $5000 minimum and most large carriers aren't even offering it as John Pristine can tell you.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHAWZER said:


> My business insurance went up 40% .... :angry: Anyone else seeing these jumps ?


That's who used up all the lube


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> My business insurance went up 40% .... :angry: Anyone else seeing these jumps ?


Maybe they've been reading about your sandwich intake. Lol


----------



## SHAWZER

Sandwich intake after plowing only ...... heard some people keep muffin tin within reach .


----------



## SHAWZER

MIDTOWNPC said:


> That's who used up all the lube


Always keep a large stock of lube .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mine was 19.6% 
2nd year with this company, after economical dumped their snowplow insurance completely, after a series of increases year to year of 7-8 %. 
Insurance companies earn their reputations like we all do, only people sing our praises for a job well done.


----------



## SilverPine

My newest addition.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Thunderstorms due for tomorrow, it's our tornado season, i was 15 when this hit and i remember going to do clean up...
https://www.orangeville.com/news-st...jured-thousands-left-homeless-across-ontario/


----------



## schrader

You're showing you age I was only 9 when that happened> We drove through Grand Valley a few days after on our way to scout camp and I will never forget the devastation.


----------



## SHAWZER

I was in my truck at stoplights in Collingwood when the tornado went around the town , felt like the wind would upset the truck .


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader said:


> You're showing you age I was only 9 when that happened> We drove through Grand Valley a few days after on our way to scout camp and I will never forget the devastation.


Scout camp in Everton....?


----------



## schrader

Way too many years ago to remember?


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader said:


> Way too many years ago to remember?


Big Black barn..?


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> I was in my truck at stoplights in Collingwood when the tornado went around the town , felt like the wind would upset the truck .


Fergus tornado, i was heading home and the sky was the deepest green i had ever seen it 
The rain was falling hard sideways not an exaggeration... Truck was struggling to find a gear as i drove into the wind. Then it suddenly stopped and the sun came out.
Apparently the tornado stopped in the bush right in the concession before it hit the road where i was.

Everytime i tell this story my friends roll their eyes and say...
" The sea was angry that day my friends..."


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SilverPine said:


> My newest addition.
> 
> View attachment 204146


The sales man said 
Mrs champ loves the black long horn ram

Let's go in the back and dicker over the

I said pardon ?


----------



## Triple L

All this with the champ must have caused Hertz to go bankrupt... Dean will be loosing renters soon!


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> Thunderstorms due for tomorrow, it's our tornado season, i was 15 when this hit and i remember going to do clean up...
> https://www.orangeville.com/news-st...jured-thousands-left-homeless-across-ontario/


I recall this one - was alot of local coverage on it:

https://instantweather.ca/2018/08/0...odstock-ontario-f4-tornadoes-august-7th-1979/

And this one touched down 1/2 mile from my childhood home (the one that hit White Oaks in London):

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southwest_Ontario_Tornado_Outbreak_of_1984


----------



## Mr.Markus

Those dates make the whole summer tornado season...lol


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> Those dates make the whole summer tornado season...lol


I can already see the ads for Discovery Canada...

That 2nd one we weren't even home, but camping about 40km west. I recall the camper rocking from side to side on the stands - it was pretty horrific.


----------



## DeVries

Mr.Markus said:


> Mine was 19.6%
> 2nd year with this company, after economical dumped their snowplow insurance completely, after a series of increases year to year of 7-8 %.
> Insurance companies earn their reputations like we all do, only people sing our praises for a job well done.


50% increase for us this year. No claims ever, only one inquiry about 5 years ago.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> All this with the champ must have caused Hertz to go bankrupt... Dean will be loosing renters soon!


something hertz but rent isnt it. lol
Enterprise owns national and alamo which Im sure have suffered a little but I think they are still good.
enterprise is partially open, still some action going on.
Midtown PC is holding the fort at the plaza. Pumping out laptops and pcs like a factory.


----------



## SilverPine

Any of you guys know a good irrigation guy that does the GTA?


----------



## BossPlow2010

SilverPine said:


> Any of you guys know a good irrigation guy that does the GTA?


I play GTA...
I try to steel the fire truck and run over everyone lol...


----------



## Mr.Markus

SilverPine said:


> Any of you guys know a good irrigation guy that does the GTA?


@Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Ok ,I dont know whether he's good. Seems like a nice guy.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> @Fourteen Contracting Inc.
> 
> Ok ,I dont know whether he's good. Seems like a nice guy.


I'm not, but I am a nice guy.


----------



## SHAWZER

First of a few hot , muggy days with thunder storms mixed in .


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> First of a few hot , muggy days with thunder storms mixed in .


What a weather rollercoaster May has been, one extreme to the next. I'm scared of June lol.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

So I was thinking a little. 

picture a line up infront of grocery store 
And it’s snowing but you need to clear the sidewalk. How’s that work? 

Picture an outlet mall with all 50 stores with a lineup and pylons out. It starts to freezing rain.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> So I was thinking a little.
> 
> picture a line up infront of grocery store
> And it's snowing but you need to clear the sidewalk. How's that work?
> 
> Picture an outlet mall with all 50 stores with a lineup and pylons out. It starts to freezing rain.


Social distancing would make it a slalom course!


----------



## SHAWZER

HLA Scatter Shot on a loader and let her fly ......


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> So I was thinking a little.
> 
> picture a line up infront of grocery store
> And it's snowing but you need to clear the sidewalk. How's that work?
> 
> Picture an outlet mall with all 50 stores with a lineup and pylons out. It starts to freezing rain.


It should melt quickly today


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pavement is so hot it's dry seconds after I spray.

Send the brinks truck for midnight


----------



## Mr.Markus

The highboy this time...?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> The highboy this time...?
> View attachment 204209


Today id be happy to see a DRINKS truck


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Today id be happy to see a DRINKS truck


A brown one?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'll take another if your buyin Cet

It's been a long time but we ordered take out
wings and fries. It feels like Christmas


----------



## Triple L

Where's the Nacho's!!!


LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

I just ate and now I'm hungry...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Where's the Nacho's!!!
> 
> LOL


This is always the question. 
Dave is the answer


----------



## DeVries

Wonder how many restaurants will be open after all this is over. I mentioned to my wife the other day that its been so long since we went out for dinner that when things get back to normal we won't need to go out for dinner anymore. Ya that didn't go over well


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> Wonder how many restaurants will be open after all this is over. I mentioned to my wife the other day that its been so long since we went out for dinner that when things get back to normal we won't need to go out for dinner anymore. Ya that didn't go over well


Now your in quarantine out in the back shed


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Take out can run on min staff as there is not piles of dishes or Servers and bar tenders. It can actually be quite profitable however the dining room then becomes wasted space. So right now if landlords are applying for the rent reduction to give the tenants a hand it will really help them. Tenant will only pay 25 percent. Landlord drops 25 percent and gov will kick in 50. It’s better then tenants leaving. My computer store has not closed yet and we have been decently busy. The very hard part is children. With no camps or care available the work force has their hands tied. If some of these big office buildings let their staff work at home those offices are obsolete. Now that also means people will move to smaller communities because they may only need to drive in to work once a week. Is the Milton fashion outlet open yet ? 
It would be outside access and would thrive because no malls are open yet.


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> Wonder how many restaurants will be open after all this is over. I mentioned to my wife the other day that its been so long since we went out for dinner that when things get back to normal we won't need to go out for dinner anymore. Ya that didn't go over well


I ate lunch out during the week and when sit hit the fan I made lunch. I've lost 25# and been saving about $80-90 a week. Restaurants have opened back up here and doubt I'll go back to going out to lunch daily.


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> I ate lunch out during the week and when sit hit the fan I made lunch. I've lost 25# and been saving about $80-90 a week. Restaurants have opened back up here and doubt I'll go back to going out to lunch daily.


Admit it....its all about the waitresses!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Admit it....its all about the waitresses!


you miss your breastaurants ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> you miss your breastaurants ?


I'm still a sucker for a grossly overtipped smile...


----------



## ff1221

My grocery Bill's have gone up 200% because the 2 teenagers aren't spending their own money on fast food and I gained 20lbs because now I make cheese sauce and gravy with every meal! Could be the Sandwiches too.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> My grocery Bill's have gone up 200% because the 2 teenagers aren't spending their own money on fast food and I gained 20lbs because now I make cheese sauce and gravy with every meal! Could be the Sandwiches too.


I dont have kids but i have been flipping the bill for my mother and my FIL as well as ordering and delivering each week so they dont have to be exposed... although we just learned both of them are secretly going shopping for every other thing they need.....
Nothing better to stir up family resentment that a good old pandemic.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

After dinner I decided to take the diesel mower down to a factory a few mins drive away from my house. There was an area to cut and they got rained out this aft. So down I go just drove the machine down the street. Cutting good just having a great time. New tunes on the phone. Mower sputtered. Weird. Started it again. Ran a bit. Sputtered. Won’t stay running. 
Gauge says 1/2. It’s empty. Well F. 
Grab my phone. Hmmmm no phone. Yet it’s in range cause the tunes are working. Battery low is says. Hmmmm and dead. Lol
I’ll just walk home grab truck and diesel. All good. Cue the rain. Like downpours on me. Got it all sorted out. Found phone 
Got home at 9. Next time I’ll just stay home and do it in am. It was like a walk of shame for not being a professional and taking the trailer.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Rain is refreshing. The pond guys on one of my sites decided 30° weather is great to lay sod in. Cant pound enough water to it, i called in a retired friend (74) to run the hose from the pump. Everytime i went by him he was grinning away having the time of his life, even when it started raining.


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Rain is refreshing. The pond guys on one of my sites decided 30° weather is great to lay sod in. Cant pound enough water to it, i called in a retired friend (74) to run the hose from the pump. Everytime i went by him he was grinning away having the time of his life, even when it started raining.
> 
> View attachment 204232


So you have a hoser on call eh..... that's planning ahead...Thumbs Up


----------



## DeVries

After today you'll need to cut swales in to get rid of the water.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Rain is refreshing. The pond guys on one of my sites decided 30° weather is great to lay sod in. Cant pound enough water to it, i called in a retired friend (74) to run the hose from the pump. Everytime i went by him he was grinning away having the time of his life, even when it started raining.
> View attachment 204232


Is that snapper Bob


----------



## Mr.Markus

LOL Im going to start calling him that.

Gus is a great guy, will outwork anyone Ive met.
He's quiet and has built gardens around the world. Hes forgotten more that I know...i may be below his paygrade but the customers love him.

https://www.guelphmercury.com/news-...-honours-longtime-city-employee-gus-stahlman/


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> After dinner I decided to take the diesel mower down to a factory a few mins drive away from my house. There was an area to cut and they got rained out this aft. So down I go just drove the machine down the street. Cutting good just having a great time. New tunes on the phone. Mower sputtered. Weird. Started it again. Ran a bit. Sputtered. Won't stay running.
> Gauge says 1/2. It's empty. Well F.
> Grab my phone. Hmmmm no phone. Yet it's in range cause the tunes are working. Battery low is says. Hmmmm and dead. Lol
> I'll just walk home grab truck and diesel. All good. Cue the rain. Like downpours on me. Got it all sorted out. Found phone
> Got home at 9. Next time I'll just stay home and do it in am. It was like a walk of shame for not being a professional and taking the trailer.


Story of my life, let's just drive the tractor I thought too, it's only 20 minutes each way, 1 front driveshaft and a broken yoke on the rear dif later... Let hope this is warranty! F me!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Oh deere...!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Oh deere...!


Phile exclamation...


----------



## SHAWZER

Curb jumping ?


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Curb jumping ?


Driving like a teenager.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

So the story of your life is you started with a straight shaft and it came out broken ?


----------



## Triple L

Hahahahahahahaha Oh deere is right... Funny thing is I was literally just driving down the road with a 200l sprayer behind me and kaboom... I swear officer hahahaha


----------



## Mr.Markus

Were you in 4wd cause the sprayer was overweight..?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Were you in 4wd cause the sprayer was overweight..?


He had his lunch pail on the front as counter weight


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> He had his lunch pail on the front as counter weight


----------



## Triple L

That will be accurate in a few months hahaha


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> That will be accurate in a few months hahaha


You booked the operation...?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> You booked the operation...?


Haven't you noticed. 
Everything is must sell baby on the way...


----------



## Mr.Markus

$15k for the 5500 but you have to paint it black . ...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> You booked the operation...?


Lol...wondered the same thing.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> $15k for the 5500 but you have to paint it black . ...


Tremclad is on sale this week. Dollar store roller and brush and some sandwiches.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> Tremclad is on sale this week. Dollar store roller and brush and some sandwiches.


Tape it off and I'll bring the line painter. Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

anyone Looking for a driveway rig ?

So purdy


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Friday afternoon 
Lay some parking lot lines in the heat. 
Dry in 3 mins.

Count down till 5:00. 
Handicap logos tomorrow morning. Send the truck an hour after sunrise.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Had to test out the weapons of grass destruction this am just for fun 
Wanted to see what it cut like before I swap to mulch kit.

Couple dirty scags, a beat up dodge and wonky trailer


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hot today.


----------



## DeVries

Your strips are crooked 
Did you indulge in libations before you started cutting?


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Your strips are crooked
> Did you indulge in libations before you started cutting?


Always blame bikinis....!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> Your strips are crooked
> Did you indulge in libations before you started cutting?


Better the stripes then the parking lot lines


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Always blame bikinis....!


The cobourg beach is closed


----------



## Mr.Markus

This time of year is when all the customers begin to whine about the rate the weeds are growing, I cut higher than most to keep the grass healthier. Shaving the weeds/turf hurts the turf and Im very good at explaining this to my customers.
As the weeds finish their seed cycle they become almost imperceptible, and the turf thickens up. I prefer weedless but its not in the budget with the new products and their limitations.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> This time of year is when all the customers begin to whine about the rate the weeds are growing, I cut higher than most to keep the grass healthier. Shaving the weeds/turf hurts the turf and Im very good at explaining this to my customers.
> As the weeds finish their seed cycle they become almost imperceptible, and the turf thickens up. I prefer weedless but its not in the budget with the new products and their limitations.
> View attachment 204397


Can I sign up for your zoom video tutorial ? 
I've got my nachos and I'm ready to learn


----------



## SHAWZER

No bikinis there .....


----------



## Mr.Markus

You have to send me a tutorial on how to use the zoom first...


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> No bikinis there .....


Sometimes....right there.!
When its really hot...!


----------



## SHAWZER

You scared her away by cutting in circles ? Zoom on your camera is fuzzy .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> You scared her away by cutting in circles ? Zoom on your camera is fuzzy .


... coming from the guy who until recently took pictures of his computer to post memes on PS.


----------



## SHAWZER

Still do .... just do not post them to you guys .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> ... coming from the guy who until recently took pictures of his computer to post memes on PS.


For you it's just a selfie cause you are the meme.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> For you it's just a selfie cause you are the meme.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Suns up. 
Lines down

Out of town over night send something with a sleeper for this haul

10 gallons of paint down already


----------



## SHAWZER

Tropical today , wind blew over our patio table and umbrella this morning . Now the wind has disappeared .


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Suns up.
> Lines down
> 
> Out of town over night send something with a sleeper for this haul
> 
> 10 gallons of paint down already
> 
> View attachment 204431


Is paint like salt, spread 1 bill 2?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> Is paint like salt, spread 1 bill 2?


No but it's about .30 cents a step
Lol

I haven't even pressed the pot hole heater button yet this year. Better work harder.


----------



## cet

I went to do a few things a a person's house I golf with. Gated community. 
There is a crew of 5 doing garden beds. Company shirts and hats all black. I wonder who the genius is that came up with that.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> I went to do a few things a a person's house I golf with. Gated community.
> There is a crew of 5 doing garden beds. Company shirts and hats all black. I wonder who the genius is that came up with that.


Hey now....
Theres no insulation under the hat...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> I went to do a few things a a person's house I golf with. Gated community.
> There is a crew of 5 doing garden beds. Company shirts and hats all black. I wonder who the genius is that came up with that.


I just picked up these shirts and the guys really like them

Oh ya and I added something to my collection


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> I went to do a few things a a person's house I golf with. Gated community.
> There is a crew of 5 doing garden beds. Company shirts and hats all black. I wonder who the genius is that came up with that.


So you left the nursing home to visit your friend in jail...


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> So you left the nursing home to visit your friend in jail...


Politically correct is Seniors assisted living.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Are you one of the seniors who assists....


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I just picked up these shirts and the guys really like them
> 
> View attachment 204481


Hmm, same ones we use but our have a tattoo on them. They are nice and cool, but every speck of dirt/grease/oil/diesel/ketchup/mayo shows up on them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Hmm, same ones we use but our have a tattoo on them. They are nice and cool, but every speck of dirt/grease/oil/diesel/ketchup/mayo shows up on them.


Tattoo? Hope it doesn't trigger any snowflakes...


----------



## cet

We are supposed to be installing the metal on the roofs we put up. Tuesday and Wednesday it was too hot, yesterday and today too windy.
This Seniors whine seems to be taking hold quickly.


----------



## DeVries

Looks like Calgary got a good sh1t kicking yesterday

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...alberta/sharevideo/6164001369001/most_popular


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> Looks like Calgary got a good sh1t kicking yesterday
> 
> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...alberta/sharevideo/6164001369001/most_popular


My BIL sent pics and video too - his place got trashed.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Ground is hot. No need to salt.

Paint dries fast


----------



## ff1221

Dries the money faster!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mo Mulch

Hot out today. Nice bylake


----------



## SHAWZER

Been awhile since it has been 30c and humidity below 30 % ..... I could get used to this .


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Been awhile since it has been 30c and humidity below 30 % ..... I could get used to this .


No thanks, too hot.
Not much fun working in this.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cet said:


> No thanks, too hot.
> Not much fun working in this.


The only work he's performing is consuming sandwiches...


----------



## SHAWZER

I meant it is better than 30c with high humidity which feels like 38c . Then I would be in the basement with sandwiches . Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Been awhile since it has been 30c and humidity below 30 % ..... I could get used to this .


Got 31*C with 11% humidity, anything above 35% is moist


----------



## SHAWZER

Most days its 70% plus here . Some days sweat just looking out the window .


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Most days its 70% plus here . Some days sweat just looking out the window .


70% for any extended period of time is a rarity oot here, I think our average is 35%.
When humidity is in the low teens or single digits you can have sandwiches all day and still whizz yellow.


----------



## schrader

Dean you run out of mulch already, you must have been busy.


----------



## DeVries

With no humidity lawns that have no irrigation are drier than a popcorn fart.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Arthritis flare up in my ankles and knees.
Man I gotta get a pool...

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader said:


> Dean you run out of mulch already, you must have been busy.


Yes we ran out black and brown.
Ordered another 120 yards of brown.
I've been dying some existing places that don't need top up also. 
Toolcat loves doing in town 1-2 yard deliveries for call ins. 
That and topsoil / garden soil deliveries have been decent.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Oh not mulch goin on here. Just some lazy man innovation


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Lots of good info here

https://www.ontario.ca/page/resources-prevent-covid-19-workplace

Computer store was inspected and reviewed 
All clear.

Prob going to be big business painting X's on the ground.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Long wait to get what I wanted but it was worth it. Sure is a comfortable truck and feels just like the old 1 just a little tighter...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Long wait to get what I wanted but it was worth it. Sure is a comfortable truck and feels just like the old 1 just a little tighter...
> View attachment 204661
> View attachment 204660


Where do you keep the ground?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where do you keep the ground?


Serviced.... Duh!


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Long wait to get what I wanted but it was worth it. Sure is a comfortable truck and feels just like the old 1 just a little tighter...
> View attachment 204661
> View attachment 204660


Decided on one with training wheels this time.....
Nice pickupThumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

I ve been running SRW on these for 26 years. Over a million km in 2 trucks. Our local MTO has been getting a little stricter so now that Ive influenced others to do it, im falling in line...


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> Long wait to get what I wanted but it was worth it. Sure is a comfortable truck and feels just like the old 1 just a little tighter...
> View attachment 204661
> View attachment 204660


Gas or diesel?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> Gas or diesel?


Diesel


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice looking truck , marker lights over the front wheelwell ?


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> Long wait to get what I wanted but it was worth it. Sure is a comfortable truck and feels just like the old 1 just a little tighter...


Looks pretty sweet - should be many years of reliable service there. Looks like it could fit right into the fleet here with a colour change. It's the first '20 CC I've seen - does the fuel tank on the left side sit outside the frame rail? Ours all have toolboxes there.

Also noticed the V500 and ZD rops - you sure you don't want to send me that check and own a few more? Comes with accounts...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Very nice Markus


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver said:


> Looks pretty sweet - should be many years of reliable service there. Looks like it could fit right into the fleet here with a colour change. It's the first '20 CC I've seen - does the fuel tank on the left side sit outside the frame rail? Ours all have toolboxes there.
> 
> Also noticed the V500 and ZD rops - you sure you don't want to send me that check and own a few more? Comes with accounts...


Its DPF fluid tank outside the frame rail, If your patient in about 15 years Ill be looking for another one.
In other news my wifes car was rifled through last night, she didnt lock it. Looks like they hit the whole street, only unlocked cars. Nothing taken, neighbours had a case of beer in their van unlocked and it was still there with the doors wide open so we know it wasnt shawzer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The front end still sits down like a car...you know I had to Dave.


----------



## SHAWZER

I know how to get in locked vehicles .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yes, needs some weight in the back.
Im not on the level ride bandwagon,
My leveling


SHAWZER said:


> I know how to get in locked vehicles for beer....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> I know how to get in locked vehicles .


Punch them?


----------



## SHAWZER

Girly Mans Carriage decal stands out .


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> Punch them?


No silly ...... use your head .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> No silly ...... use your head .


Video please...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> Its DPF fluid tank outside the frame rail, If your patient in about 15 years Ill be looking for another one.
> In other news my wifes car was rifled through last night, she didnt lock it. Looks like they hit the whole street, only unlocked cars. Nothing taken, neighbours had a case of beer in their van unlocked and it was still there with the doors wide open so we know it wasnt shawzer.


If it was locked you'd have broken windows instead...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> Long wait to get what I wanted but it was worth it. Sure is a comfortable truck and feels just like the old 1 just a little tighter...
> View attachment 204661
> View attachment 204660


Looks good... Aluminum or stainless?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

If it's before noon I can keep em straight

Hot out. Suns out


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> If it's before noon I can keep em straight
> 
> Hot out. Suns out
> 
> View attachment 204679


Between a straight road and a straight fence...I hope you can keep em straight.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> Looks good... Aluminum or stainless?


Aluminum...
http://eloquip.com/


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> If it was locked you'd have broken windows instead...


My trucks were locked, first night with the new one... They left the locked ones. My house window was open and i was asleep in the front bedroom. If I heard them it would be the last noise they made. They hit every unlocked vehicle on the street. 
Cops caught him before 9 am...idiot.
I was up at 4:30 wondering why my wifes car was open


----------



## SHAWZER

I guess he was not thirsty , already full ....


----------



## SHAWZER

Check your truck over , lowlife up here was keying locked trucks but not unlocked ones .


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> Diesel


Curious how to will play out with no deletes

My buddies l5p has been in 8 times this year already, can't even work as the truck is gone for a week every month

Im not much of a Ford guy but I think that new 7.3 and 10 speed is the ticket as gm has the pathetic tow rating of 16,000 on their gas jobs


----------



## Mr.Markus

Me too, i made out good with the 07 first year...i dont have any buddies.
I even like the interior...


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver said:


> Looks pretty sweet - should be many years of reliable service there. Looks like it could fit right into the fleet here with a colour change. It's the first '20 CC I've seen - does the fuel tank on the left side sit outside the frame rail? Ours all have toolboxes there.
> 
> Also noticed the V500 and ZD rops - you sure you don't want to send me that check and own a few more? Comes with accounts...


Tool box right side... Its the right side cause its not in traffic.


----------



## DeVries

Looked good Markus. 

What's happening with the old one.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Back up for now.....




Vulture!


----------



## cet

DeVries said:


> Looked good Markus.
> 
> What's happening with the old one.


Seems like he might be using it 1 week/month.


----------



## GMC Driver

Triple L said:


> Curious how to will play out with no deletes
> 
> My buddies l5p has been in 8 times this year already, can't even work as the truck is gone for a week every month
> 
> Im not much of a Ford guy but I think that new 7.3 and 10 speed is the ticket as gm has the pathetic tow rating of 16,000 on their gas jobs


We've had two L5Ps now since late '18. No problems in 18 months.

I know the new gas offerings are stout - but if you're towing 16K+ on a regular basis, would you still go gasser?

All ours tow, although mostly maintenance trailers. The heavy towing we leave to the KW - just much safer.


----------



## Triple L

GMC Driver said:


> We've had two L5Ps now since late '18. No problems in 18 months.
> 
> I know the new gas offerings are stout - but if you're towing 16K+ on a regular basis, would you still go gasser?
> 
> All ours tow, although mostly maintenance trailers. The heavy towing we leave to the KW - just much safer.


I think if towing 16k+ daily diesel would be preferable, but say it's only for June July August...

May is for mulch which is light, September October leaves which are light, then your dealing with the emissions problems all winter hauling off salt which is light when compared to a 20k trailer, so you ask yourself, do you really need a diesel to tow heavy a couple months a year when 75% of the time you don't actually need or want it?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> I think if towing 16k+ daily diesel would be preferable, but say it's only for June July August...
> 
> May is for mulch which is light, September October leaves which are light, then your dealing with the emissions problems all winter hauling off salt which is light when compared to a 20k trailer, so you ask yourself, do you really need a diesel to tow heavy a couple months a year when 75% of the time you don't actually need or want it?


Did you get a mini van yet...?


----------



## SHAWZER

Already 22c at 7am . Shade and - or basement day.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> Did you get a mini van yet...?


Or my land yacht? Nope, nobody's got no monies to buy my ram 5500...

Pretty bad a buddy of mine went to order a new gm 3500 last week, factory kicked it back and said it would be a 2021 and show up in January... He said that doesn't work and bought a truck over the phone in BC and shipped it all the way here...

Thing's are crazy for trucks right now


----------



## Mr.Markus

I ordered this in Oct. It was shipped in Feb. Covid screwed with it for awhile and I picked it up in April. Eloquip was behind another month and a half. Good times but im busy so I have a few things left to do to it that are on the backburner. The dealer is not good at commercial trucks, it is licenced as a tent hauler which is an easy fix and then my mow it plates can go on, maybe some air bags. But it rides really nice the way it is so I wont be playing with extra springs this time.
I have no idea how I managed to line up trailers without a back cam for so long...lol


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Mr.Markus said:


> I have no idea how I managed to line up trailers without a back cam for so long...lol


P-R-A-C-T-I-C-E


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I ordered this in Oct. It was shipped in Feb. Covid screwed with it for awhile and I picked it up in April. Eloquip was behind another month and a half. Good times but im busy so I have a few things left to do to it that are on the backburner. The dealer is not good at commercial trucks, it is licenced as a tent hauler which is an easy fix and then my mow it plates can go on, maybe some air bags. But it rides really nice the way it is so I wont be playing with extra springs this time.
> I have no idea how I managed to line up trailers without a back cam for so long...lol


Mirrors???


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Auction on Thursday

Don't wave to me if you see me I won't wave back.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equip...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Auction on Thursday
> 
> Don't wave to me if you see me I won't wave back.
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equip...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social


Bring your American dollars...!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Bring your American dollars...!


I didn't think anyone could cross the border 
so there wouldn't be many USA buyers but I never checked to see if there was online bidding. I have a brine sprayer stuck at my mailbox dock since March and I have t been able to go get it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

All of Bryans auctions go online. Covid scare might make it largely online. Trucks still cross the border.


----------



## GMC Driver

No reserve, buyer's premium, and taxes. Seems like bidders forget that they actually have to add 25% to their bid.

Also be interested to see where else these pieces get auctioned before next season.


----------



## seville009

Mr.Markus said:


> I have no idea how I managed to line up trailers without a back cam for so long...lol


I sprayed the top of my trailer hitch with a little bit of fluorescent orange spray- makes it easier to see where it is in the backup camera as you're backing up to it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Bids just kept going up today. There was some good deals but I was being like Uncle Scrooge and wasn’t pressing the bid button


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

seville009 said:


> I sprayed the top of my trailer hitch with a little bit of fluorescent orange spray- makes it easier to see where it is in the backup camera as you're backing up to it.


I like to crinkle my knee a few times and bleed out on it. Lol


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Bids just kept going up today. There was some good deals but I was being like Uncle Scrooge and wasn't pressing the bid button


So no additions to the fleet? We needed some equipment porn!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I like to crinkle my knee a few times and bleed out on it. Lol


No four letter words?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mark Oomkes said:


> No four letter words?


Lol. No

I did some yelling this am as I caught I guy throwing garbage out in my bins 
I told him I knew this guy from the city that will hunt him down and dump it on his lawn and post it on the internet


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ff1221 said:


> So no additions to the fleet? We needed some equipment porn!


Nope didn't happen. 
I'll buy off kijiji when they realize the shouldn't have bought it or have buyers remorse.

What I really need is employees for winter
Belleville to Kingston. Like solid ones not kittens that lost their mittens


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Lol. No
> 
> I did some yelling this am as I caught I guy throwing garbage out in my bins
> I told him I knew this guy from the city that will hunt him down and dump it on his lawn and post it on the internet


For a price I know a guy from the country who will do the same thing... except itll be 10 times what he dumped...


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Nope didn't happen.
> I'll buy off kijiji when they realize the shouldn't have bought it or have buyers remorse.
> 
> What I really need is employees for winter
> Belleville to Kingston. Like solid ones not kittens that lost their mittens


You have to consider the locale though...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> You have to consider the locale though...


what do you mean?

I seem to get great guys and winter goes well but it is last min that the right guys come together. Then come mid summer once it seems there is a push on hardscaping, guys leave because someone is offering a large $ per hour wage and all the hours you can work and they compare it to my full time solid salary... example a guy gets $50k a year, 
works winter and 40 hrs a week summer thats $24 a hr and he leaves for $29 a hour doing brick or whatever and is going to get a few good cheques but then comes back when the weather flops. 
There are always tons of guys looking for work when we are sweeping and its raining. Or the guy that always wants to be home for dinner quits and says Ive accepted a job with Markus cause he says I can work all I want. 
Part of me wants to make it salary and $x per hour for every hour worked. The stress of employees makes me want to sell it all some days. I bought a guy a pair of boots once and he told everyone else how I did that and I had like 5 guys ask me why they didnt get boots and raise the biggest stink ever


----------



## Mr.Markus

I didnt even own the company I worked for when I got tired of the employees crap...
That was the locale too..


----------



## Mr.Markus

Now its bliss....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> I didnt even own the company I worked for when I got tired of the employees crap...
> That was the locale too..


Ive never been an employee for anyone.


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Now its bliss....
> View attachment 204770


Need to get Tim the Scrubber in to do some trimming


----------



## SHAWZER

So you can eat cookies whenever you want ?


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> what do you mean?
> 
> I seem to get great guys and winter goes well but it is last min that the right guys come together. Then come mid summer once it seems there is a push on hardscaping, guys leave because someone is offering a large $ per hour wage and all the hours you can work and they compare it to my full time solid salary... example a guy gets $50k a year,
> works winter and 40 hrs a week summer thats $24 a hr and he leaves for $29 a hour doing brick or whatever and is going to get a few good cheques but then comes back when the weather flops.
> There are always tons of guys looking for work when we are sweeping and its raining. Or the guy that always wants to be home for dinner quits and says Ive accepted a job with Markus cause he says I can work all I want.
> Part of me wants to make it salary and $x per hour for every hour worked. The stress of employees makes me want to sell it all some days. I bought a guy a pair of boots once and he told everyone else how I did that and I had like 5 guys ask me why they didnt get boots and raise the biggest stink ever


Dean, meet Dave. It'd be like talking to yourself.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Must be some good coffee at this place. 
Trucks lined up. Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

GMC Driver said:


> Dean, meet Dave. It'd be like talking to yourself.


My computer supplier calls me 
Mista D


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Must be some good coffee at this place.
> Trucks lined up. Lol
> 
> View attachment 204777


Who's the Croatian sensation in the BMW?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Who's the Croatian sensation in the BMW?


Mrs Champ drives the BMW

My last name is Mandzuk. Ukrainian
The Croatian sensation is soccer player right?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Mrs Champ drives the BMW
> 
> My last name is Mandzuk. Ukrainian
> The Croatian sensation is soccer player right?
> 
> View attachment 204779


Ah, gotcha. Thought maybe a Mario Mandzukic / Croatia fan (soccer player).


----------



## seville009

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Lol. No
> 
> I did some yelling this am as I caught I guy throwing garbage out in my bins
> I told him I knew this guy from the city that will hunt him down and dump it on his lawn and post it on the internet


many years ago an acquaintance was having a house build out in a more country setting; no close neighbors. He found a bunch of garbage bags in his construction dumpster - ripped open the bags and found junk mail with the same recipient's address on them. Turned out to be the county District Attorney at the time.


----------



## SHAWZER

Did he return the garbage ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Back when I was a teen,the company I worked for had the tender to run the local dump. It was a transfer station so everything was put in bins and hauled away. 
It was only open Wed night 4-8 and Sat 8-4.
People always dumped infront of the gates all week. I always drove the backhoe over to open up, its amazing how many people throw out their mail in the garbage when they are illegally dumping.
I miss that job, lots of bikinis coming through in the summer in pick up trucks.


----------



## seville009

SHAWZER said:


> Did he return the garbage ?


he called the guy and told him to come get his trash or he'd call the newspaper. The guy came and got it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

seville009 said:


> many years ago an acquaintance was having a house build out in a more country setting; no close neighbors. He found a bunch of garbage bags in his construction dumpster - ripped open the bags and found junk mail with the same recipient's address on them. Turned out to be the county District Attorney at the time.


He was really a District Attorney?


----------



## seville009

Mark Oomkes said:


> He was really a District Attorney?


Yes.....shocking behavior from a public official....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> He was really a District Attorney?


Isnt everybody?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Isnt everybody?


I'm not


----------



## SHAWZER

New spark plug , clean air filter , high test gas , still 5 beer per hour cutting my lawn . Starting to think it might be the operator .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm not


No one thinks they are DA...


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> New spark plug , clean air filter , high test gas , still 5 beer per hour cutting my lawn . Starting to think it might be the operator .


Wish I could find time to cut mine.


----------



## DeVries

You guys must be getting more rain than us. Grass here is brown for the most part. Irrigation systems are having a tough time keeping things green in some spots.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The key is a good deal of black medic, dandelion leaf and plantain...


----------



## DeVries

Vacant lot cutting yesterday. Grass/weeds in some spots were taller than the tractor. Always nervous cutting a new lot for the first time. Rocks, stumps random holes you name it.


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> Vacant lot cutting yesterday. Grass/weeds in some spots were taller than the tractor. Always nervous cutting a new lot for the first time. Rocks, stumps random holes you name it.
> 
> View attachment 204799


What kind of grass, doesn't look like any field grass I've seen.


----------



## seville009

DeVries said:


> Vacant lot cutting yesterday. Grass/weeds in some spots were taller than the tractor. Always nervous cutting a new lot for the first time. Rocks, stumps random holes you name it.
> 
> View attachment 204799


if you've got the loader on, put it down low with the lip raised up a bit - will give you a little heads up if something big is hiding in the grass


----------



## DeVries

BUFF said:


> What kind of grass, doesn't look like any field grass I've seen.


It's an invasive species called phragmites. Woody and tough to cut.


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> It's an invasive species called phragmites. Woody and tough to cut.


Ok, it seems to be like a marsh grass/reed according to what I found and it's prolific and spreads quickly.
After mowed are you going to spray it?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Little bit of excitement in Cedar Valley this week, these guys sure can land on a dime...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mr.Markus said:


> Little bit of excitement in Cedar Valley this week, these guys sure can land on a dime...
> View attachment 204800


Damn, that's some good skill landing in there, from
The angle, looks pretty tight. 
We've only air lifted a few people, they usually want 100x100' clearance


----------



## Mr.Markus

Those wires are on his side of the road, probably only 75 ft to the house


----------



## Mr.Markus

The customer that sent me the picture said they wanted to use their backyard originally cause someone put a driveway in to the back so no ditch to wheel him through.
Pretty bad though so the pilot uped the anti...


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Little bit of excitement in Cedar Valley this week, these guys sure can land on a dime...
> View attachment 204800


Now hang on there...…. Cops don't ride Moosez there...…


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> Now hang on there...…. Cops don't ride Moosez there...…


Not on the pavement, about another 100 ft to the left the blacktop ends and turns to gravel. Moose jurisdiction...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Thinking of a stand on skid. Really like the vermeer but wait...


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Thinking of a stand on skid. Really like the vermeer but wait...


Cool...…. it has a sandwich holderThumbs Up


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Little bit of excitement in Cedar Valley this week, these guys sure can land on a dime...
> View attachment 204800


My BIL flies one of those in California.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> My BIL flies one of those in California.


So they're emission compliant..?


----------



## cet

No idea what model he flies.
He was a captain for Comair for 23 years and got laid off. Now he works twice as many hours for half the pay.
Started in Ohio than went to Texas now California. 
One of the pilots for Ornge used to plow for me.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> No idea what model he flies.
> He was a captain for Comair for 23 years and got laid off. Now he works twice as many hours for half the pay.
> Started in Ohio than went to Texas now California.
> One of the pilots for Ornge used to plow for me.


Guess you could say he worked his way up... ...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Oh ya well all the rocket scientists work for me


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Oh ya well all the rocket scientists work for me


You're their Captain..?


----------



## Aerospace Eng

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Oh ya well all the rocket scientists work for me


I didn't think there were any more Canadian rocket scientists after the Avro Arrow was cancelled.


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> You're their Captain..?


Skipper


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> You're their Captain..?


I quit so no


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Doosan bobcat purchased bob-cat mowers from Schiller. 

I’ve been interviewing candidates to hire. 
Biggest thing that is comming up. 
“I just thought I would let you know that because we don’t know what school will be like I have to let you know that I will be the parent staying home with the kids if school is not what we are use to. Therefore my winter availability might not be there”. 

This is not something that is currently effecting my crew but it could be an issue come winter time or with new staff


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Can someone proof the ad. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Doosan bobcat purchased bob-cat mowers from Schiller.
> 
> I've been interviewing candidates to hire.
> Biggest thing that is comming up.
> "I just thought I would let you know that because we don't know what school will be like I have to let you know that I will be the parent staying home with the kids if school is not what we are use to. Therefore my winter availability might not be there".
> 
> This is not something that is currently effecting my crew but it could be an issue come winter time or with new staff


Only one option Dean. .


----------



## BUFF

MIDTOWNPC said:


> View attachment 204819


That's awesome...


----------



## DeVries

Good ole Al Bundy. Loved that show


----------



## Mr.Markus

I really need to learn how to say no.
Astro turf tennis court probably 20 years out of service...
Hit the moss with some rock salt, waited for a good rain to wash it in and kill it. Then tried my first idea...turned out great!


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> I really need to learn how to say no.
> Astro turf tennis court probably 20 years out of service...
> Hit the moss with some rock salt, waited for a good rain to wash it in and kill it. Then tried my first idea...turned out great!
> View attachment 204830
> 
> View attachment 204831


At the end of the day it all pays for sandwiches, cookie or muffins, how mulch depends on how you bill it oot.


----------



## GMC Driver

Hmm salt eh - I have some astro-turf greens with moss to contend with.


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver said:


> Hmm salt eh - I have some astro-turf greens with moss to contend with.


Salt brine would probably work better and faster, i didn't have any and was pretty patient waiting for a good rain.
Sweeper on low rpm and no stopping with it running,consistent speed like fertilizing.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

I've heard that brooms will de-thatch live grass.

Have you tried it? If so, how did it work?


----------



## Mr.Markus

If they are set up right, i use them in the spring to remove gravel from lawns but too many passes and you shred the grass.
I use a static broom (broomer) for dethatching its far less aggressive.
A scarifying dethatcher is best, it knifes the thatch out and divides the root, grass being perrenial it divides the plant much like dividing your hostas and makes a thicker lawn. Also timing is important. Active growth in the spring or fall is best. Hot and dry stresses it .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Aerospace Eng said:


> I've heard that brooms will de-thatch live grass.
> 
> Have you tried it? If so, how did it work?


Very few lawns truly need dethatching. And most are a result of cultural practices.

Aeration is a better way to control thatch than dethatching. It's kinda like the whole landscape fabric thing...for the most part it's a scam.


----------



## SHAWZER

Boss gave me the day off . Happy Canada Day ..... Eh


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Boss gave me the day off . Happy Canada Day ..... Eh


They've really become a bunch of slackers since being bought out by Toro...


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha ha , .... my boss , eh .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Aerospace Eng said:


> I've heard that brooms will de-thatch live grass.
> 
> Have you tried it? If so, how did it work?


I use my broom on the front of my deere 1023 and we have swept lawns. It works really nice.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

:canadaflag:


----------



## Aerospace Eng

And it looks like all the remainder of the hockey season will be played in Canada. I'm not sure why the Penguins and Montreal have to go to Edmonton, rather than playing in Toronto.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Toronto is the centre of the universe. No one can go there or they'll ruin the chances of the Leafs winning the cup....


----------



## DeVries

I don't get it. I like most sports but whats the big deal if we don't finish a season, or start another on time. Never mind that baseball still can't get their sh1t together.
It'll be piped in cheering like a sitcom has, I'm sure it'll sound cheesy.


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Toronto is the centre of the universe. No one can go there or they'll ruin the chances of the Leafs winning the cup....


SKW


----------



## SHAWZER

Who controls the outside thermostat ? Turn it down ......


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Who controls the outside thermostat ? Turn it down ......


This gal does....










And she's pretty mule headed.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I actually got sunburnt yesterday, and I dont ever get sunburnt. We need to get some airplanes back up in the air and some factories going to dirty up this atmosphere again.


----------



## SHAWZER

I got sunburnt back in April , did you forget to wear your sombrero ?


----------



## SHAWZER

How times have changed , bring grand daughter out a Freezy , got told to cut the top off . Ok , pull out pocket knife , no , can not use that , too dirty . Ok , I say just chew the end off like we did , No cannot do that . Back inside for food grade scissors and a napkin .


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> How times have changed , bring grand daughter out a Freezy , got told to cut the top off . Ok , pull out pocket knife , no , can not use that , too dirty . Ok , I say just chew the end off like we did , No cannot do that . Back inside for food grade scissors and a napkin .


Enabler....


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha , Grandma was giving me the evil do as you are told or no s#x for you look :laugh: .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Ha Ha , Grandma was giving me the evil do as you are told or no s#x for you look :laugh: .


Six pack..??? Cant you buy your own?


----------



## SHAWZER

Yep , mine come in 28 packs .....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Customers are up on the weekend, have to park in the street. They never came out, just waved from the air conditioning. Lawns finally burning off...anybody else having problems with caterpillars this year, worst I've ever seen


----------



## Aerospace Eng

SHAWZER said:


> How times have changed , bring grand daughter out a Freezy , got told to cut the top off . Ok , pull out pocket knife , no , can not use that , too dirty . Ok , I say just chew the end off like we did , No cannot do that . Back inside for food grade scissors and a napkin .


They need to strengthen their immune system.


----------



## SHAWZER

Cutting the Freezy open with scissors worked out good for me . Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

You should have taken it from her bit the top off and given it back....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Aerospace Eng said:


> They need to strengthen their immune system.


So you're saying being exposed to bacteria and viruses is a good thing?


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> You should have taken it from her bit the top off and given it back....


Have done that when no other adults are around . :laugh:


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Have done that when no other adults are around . :laugh:


Just you kids...! Gotcha.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Another hot day of cutting big grass...
Mostly drought tolerant weeds....


----------



## SHAWZER

Your boss is working you too much .....


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm no longer allowed to call him a slave driver...


----------



## SHAWZER

What do you call him ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

I try not to talk to him directly...


----------



## greywynd

Any of you know of a good toolbox/transfer tank combo? Only needs to be 100-150 litres, and would prefer it fit under a tonneau cover. 

Seems everything I can find online is from the southern US and was hoping to find something Canadian or at least a lot closer.


----------



## Mr.Markus

greywynd said:


> Any of you know of a good toolbox/transfer tank combo? Only needs to be 100-150 litres, and would prefer it fit under a tonneau cover.
> 
> Seems everything I can find online is from the southern US and was hoping to find something Canadian or at least a lot closer.


https://www.actiontrucks.com/product-detail/DEEDZ91740S/tanks-combo-white-steel

https://www.tdotperformance.ca/uws-...tion-liquid-transfer-tank-toolbox-bright.html


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus said:


> https://www.actiontrucks.com/product-detail/DEEDZ91740S/tanks-combo-white-steel
> 
> https://www.tdotperformance.ca/uws-...tion-liquid-transfer-tank-toolbox-bright.html


Thanks Markus, those won't fit under a tonneau cover when the pumps are installed.

Looking more for this sort of idea. https://thefuelbox.com/product/ftc44t-40-gal/

I'll keep hunting/inquiring around.


----------



## GMC Driver

greywynd said:


> Thanks Markus, those won't fit under a tonneau cover when the pumps are installed.
> 
> Looking more for this sort of idea. https://thefuelbox.com/product/ftc44t-40-gal/
> 
> I'll keep hunting/inquiring around.


I had my 100 gallon L-tank cut down to fit under the tonneau - it's only 70 gallons now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

You guys in Etobicoke using up all the monthy rain fall...? Save some for us.


----------



## greywynd

GMC Driver said:


> I had my 100 gallon L-tank cut down to fit under the tonneau - it's only 70 gallons now.
> View attachment 204997


That's the other option/route I've been looking at. My current tank is a round one, so not really feasible to modify it. So even to modify one I have to buy one first.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> You guys in Etobicoke using up all the monthy rain fall...? Save some for us.


Came down hard yesterday afternoon for about half and hour or so. Was somehow more humid after it rained.


----------



## ff1221

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Came down hard yesterday afternoon for about half and hour or so. Was somehow more humid after it rained.


That's called steam lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> That's called steam lol.


Rinsing the wok....


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Rinsing the wok....


All clean and ready to go!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

One thing that drives me nuts is customers who call me at dinner time. I have a guy who moonlights as a property manager and even though I don’t take the call. Just seeing his name missed on my phone gets me goin. 
Voice mail. 
When do you think you will do the pot hole repair ? 
Survey says...
When you finish paying for the snow ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I hate timing questions too, my standard answer is
"Its on the list..."
Call him at 6am..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Chad says May is for mulch but 
It is so hot now it's nice to be in air conditioned bobcat in between raking


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I hate timing questions too, my standard answer is
> "Its on the list..."
> Call him at 6am..


2026?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

My insurance broker gave me a claims run of all insurance activity I have ever had. It shows how things have been closed or if there was a pay out ect or still open. 
Showed a claim on my building I had and a closed file on the slip and fall on the Brussels sprout in June. Lol. 
Could I get this for another company I’m thinking of buying or would I have to get them to provide it? 
How does it work if you buy a company and tomorrow get served for a slip and fall that happened last season?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

All the retirement homes have put up pop up 10x10 tents with chairs for outdoor visits on the lawns. Pegged with strings and ropes 

Can’t your men just move them aside and put them back? 

Or go around them before visits start at 8am?

Survey says 
1.Two stroke wake up call at 6:45am
2. Purchase order - make work project 452295

Oh the fun emails


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> 2026?


Call you tomorrow...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

TSC has gallon fluid film cans on for $69 
And 10.99 def fluid.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> How does it work if you buy a company and tomorrow get served for a slip and fall that happened last season?


I believe they call this getting Monsanto'd nowadays.


----------



## seville009

MIDTOWNPC said:


> How does it work if you buy a company and tomorrow get served for a slip and fall that happened last season?


Don't know about Canada, but here in the US, if you buy a company via buying the shares, then you inherit any prior liabilities too. That's why most business purchases are done via buying the assets, as then you have no liability for prior actions


----------



## Mr.Markus

So you leave the controlling shares with the previous owner?


----------



## seville009

Mr.Markus said:


> So you leave the controlling shares with the previous owner?


yes (all the shares, not just the controlling shares), but it's just a shell corporation now because it sold all of its assets. Usually the selling corporation is then just liquidated.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

You would have thought a T. rex ran they my place.

Dropped some bad trees today


----------



## schrader

Making room for more equipment?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Lumber for the new salt shed....?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

One fell on the house awhile ago and I finally got someone to take it down completely. Now I can fix the eve and the siding. 

Lots of dead poplar trees.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader said:


> Making room for more equipment?


You got anything ? 
A 1-2tonne roller with vibration and water is on my list.


----------



## Mr.Markus

https://www.machinerytrader.com/lis...untry=canada&eventtype=for-sale&state=ontario


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice ongoing shower here for the last hour .


----------



## ff1221

0 rain here at all.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Washing buildings at night 
Pot holes in the day.

No need to wet the roller the sprinkle of rain at noon was perfect


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I saw this online and thought....
UnderWarranty 2.0?


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I saw this online and thought....
> UnderWarranty 2.0?
> 
> View attachment 205192


" Trucks are for pulling sleds of coffee...!"


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I saw this online and thought....
> UnderWarranty 2.0?
> 
> View attachment 205192


I believe that is Cummins Killer.


----------



## BossPlow2010

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Washing buildings at night
> Pot holes in the day.
> 
> No need to wet the roller the sprinkle of rain at noon was perfect
> 
> View attachment 205186
> 
> 
> View attachment 205187
> 
> 
> View attachment 205188


Just make sure you don't have a knucklehead employee use that solar panel as a seat, I know someone that did that...:hammerhead:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> I believe that is Cummins Killer.


Not possible...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> " Trucks are for pulling sleds of coffee...!"


mrs JD... "I thought you said you and the boy were going to work on a shop project?"
JD "we are... he got his inheritance early"


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ill just move this chair off. The lawn...

Damnit!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Ill just move this chair off. The lawn...
> 
> Damnit!!!
> View attachment 205212


Now you know why it was left on the lawn...duh!


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Ill just move this chair off. The lawn...
> 
> Damnit!!!
> View attachment 205212


Hope they were wearing mask


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Ill just move this chair off. The lawn...
> 
> Damnit!!!
> View attachment 205212


Murder hornets?

If so does that mean the Covid has subsided in Kannuckia?


----------



## Mr.Markus

My wife pressure washed the deck today.
"Did you move the temp sensor..?"

"How did you know that..?"


----------



## Mr.Markus

Set off the heat alarm on my mower,, coming up on 3000hrs. It is louder than I expected...


----------



## SHAWZER

If it blows up does your boss buy you a new 1 ?


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Set off the heat alarm on my mower,, coming up on 3000hrs. It is louder than I expected...
> View attachment 205248


No pond close by to kool it oof?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> My wife pressure washed the deck today.
> "Did you move the temp sensor..?"
> 
> "How did you know that..?"
> View attachment 205247


What's that thing on the left.... is that a home phone?


----------



## BUFF

MIDTOWNPC said:


> What's that thing on the left.... is that a home phone?


Must be for decoration.... Haven't had a home phone for probably 15yrs when we switched from dial up dot com service to satellite dot com service.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> What's that thing on the left.... is that a home phone?


Hotline to the important people and clients , you have my cell number!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Hotline to the important people and clients , you have my cell number!


Yes commissioner? 
My grass! 
It's on the list commissioner


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## SHAWZER

Batten down the hatches , :hammerhead:


----------



## schrader

Now thats a good thunderstorm, love when EC issues a sever thunderstorm warning five minutes before it happens.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Lunchtime tornado warning....


----------



## SHAWZER

At least you have a sandwich with you .....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

dug a few stumps, stacked some wood and scrubbed the ground before the rain came.

The only problem with all this forest work is the mice that show up! Might have to fire the machines up and have a parade maybe


----------



## SHAWZER

They will probably build nests in your machines .


----------



## DeVries

Check your air filters and seats.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

I always tape off the exhaust and intake.... have had instances of shooting corn kernels out at startup. Chipmunks.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHAWZER said:


> They will probably build nests in your machines .


I loaded up the bait stations and I'll run them all every day for a bit. We spray everything with peppermint oil also.


----------



## BUFF

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I always tape off the exhaust and intake.... have had instances of shooting corn kernels out at startup. Chipmunks.


Barn kats or a 12gauge for population control


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BUFF said:


> Barn kats or a 12gauge for population control


To be honest, Princess (yard dog) does a half decent job rounding up the varmints. The yard cat seems content to sleep in the tool carrier section of the 185 compressor. Should name her Nero for her lack of concern.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nice breeze here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Nice breeze here
> 
> View attachment 205289


Weird looking palm trees...


----------



## SHAWZER

Canadian Moose Manure Palm Trees .....


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice summer day , low 20's with a good breeze .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Nice summer day , low 20's with a good breeze .


I wish it was in the 20's.....Fahrenheit.


----------



## SHAWZER

AC in your office quit ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> AC in your office quit ?


No, pretty sad when 81°F/27°C feels cool. Dewpoint is still 60°F/16°.

I just hate anything over 65-70°ish.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mark Oomkes said:


> Weird looking palm trees...


He wants to be able to see the horizon from the arm chair in the house so they are all cut up approx 22 feet. I've been looking up all with a pole saw.  I think I'll feel it later tonight.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mark Oomkes said:


> No, pretty sad when 81°F/27°C feels cool. Dewpoint is still 60°F/16°.
> 
> I just hate anything over 65-70°ish.


Can you school me about dew point ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The *dew point* is the temperature to which air must be cooled to become saturated with water vapor. When cooled further, the airborne water vapor will condense to form liquid water (dew). When air cools to its dew point through contact with a surface that is colder than the air, water will condense on the surface.

Basically, anything over 50° sucks. 20's and 30's F is awesome, but hardly ever see that in this part of the country...or yours. At least in the summer.

The higher the dewpoint, the more moisture the air can hold...that's my definition.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> The *dew point* is the temperature to which air must be cooled to become saturated with water vapor. When cooled further, the airborne water vapor will condense to form liquid water (dew). When air cools to its dew point through contact with a surface that is colder than the air, water will condense on the surface.
> 
> Basically, anything over 50° sucks. 20's and 30's F is awesome, but hardly ever see that in this part of the country...or yours. At least in the summer.
> 
> The higher the dewpoint, the more moisture the air can hold...that's my definition.


On the humid side for this time of day.
And the DP is borderline sucky.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> On the humid side for this time of day.
> And the DP is borderline sucky.
> 
> View attachment 205299
> View attachment 205300


SKWBE


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> SKWBE


 Et iz.... humidity is normally in the mid to low teens and DP in the mid to high 30's in July.


----------



## prezek

Dew point here this morning was 75...over towards our beaches it was going to be upper 70’s dew points today. Just awful....warmest I saw was 97 with a real feel of 109...come on fall...


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Mark Oomkes said:


> The *dew point* is the temperature to which air must be cooled to become saturated with water vapor. When cooled further, the airborne water vapor will condense to form liquid water (dew). When air cools to its dew point through contact with a surface that is colder than the air, water will condense on the surface.
> 
> Basically, anything over 50° sucks. 20's and 30's F is awesome, but hardly ever see that in this part of the country...or yours. At least in the summer.
> 
> The higher the dewpoint, the more moisture the air can hold...that's my definition.


The higher the dewpoint, the more moisture is in the air.

The higher the temperature, the more moisture the air can hold.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Aerospace Eng said:


> The higher the dewpoint, the more moisture is in the air.
> 
> The higher the temperature, the more moisture the air can hold.


You are correct sir.

Next thing you know I'll be making the claim that wind chill effects pavement.


----------



## ff1221

Mark Oomkes said:


> You are correct sir.
> 
> Next thing you know I'll be making the claim that wind chill effects pavement.


I can attest to that!


----------



## BUFF

ff1221 said:


> I can attest to that!


Yes


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Mark Oomkes said:


> You are correct sir.
> 
> Next thing you know I'll be making the claim that wind chill effects pavement.


Or even hydraulic fluid


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

insurance renewal time... 
something new.. 
There will be no cover under this policy for any contracts performed by the Insured if they have not been disclosed and accepted by the Insurers prior to commencing work.


----------



## schrader

That sounds like a pita


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader said:


> That sounds like a pita


p.i.t.a makes me look at PitaPit a whole new way now.


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> insurance renewal time...
> something new..
> There will be no cover under this policy for any contracts performed by the Insured if they have not been disclosed and accepted by the Insurers prior to commencing work.


Got a list from the insurance company in the spring wanting to know all we plowed, all we salted, types of lots, blah blah blah. Rates went up 400%


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221 said:


> Got a list from the insurance company in the spring wanting to know all we plowed, all we salted, types of lots, blah blah blah. Rates went up 400%


But what's the % compared to gross?


----------



## ff1221

JD Dave said:


> But what's the % compared to gross?


Around 5%


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ff1221 said:


> Around 5%


10 percent here


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> 10 percent here
> 
> View attachment 205344


My 5% is pretty small potatoes compared to your 10%, Ouch!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

One day it will all just be like an Unassumed road. Use at own risk.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> My 5% is pretty small potatoes compared to your 10%, Ouch!


My 12% is small potatoes compared to his 10%...!


----------



## SHAWZER

Are you guys saying your insurance went up that percentage from last year or is that % of gross now ?


----------



## BUFF

Yes


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Are you guys saying your insurance went up that percentage from last year or is that % of gross now ?


% of gross, pretty gross.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Are you guys saying your insurance went up that percentage from last year or is that % of gross now ?


My insurance is 12% of my gross....
But i save it on payroll....


----------



## ff1221

Insurance is 5% of my gross, but my gross isn't very big. And I too save on wages!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> My insurance is 12% of my gross....
> But i save it on payroll....


I thought your employee was overpaid?


----------



## SHAWZER

Heard his employee lives in the basement and works for cookies .......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHAWZER said:


> Are you guys saying your insurance went up that percentage from last year or is that % of gross now ?


my Liability insurance is 10 percent of my gross revenue which is a mix of 
56 percent snow, 28 percent general lawncare and maintenance and 16 percent landlord

Now looking back it also went up 10 percent from last year. When I actually didn't hit my last years projections and therefore submitted the same this season. I simply didn't haul the snow that I normally haul.

I wish I had more time to study all the numbers but I do a quick chip count while she shuffles and keep stacking them up.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> % of gross, pretty gross.


Especially when salt is in and I know others I'm up against are more slick then their walks at witching hour


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Went for a drive today and decided to bring home Lonestar fajitas.

And nachos

Where were u guys ?


----------



## BUFF

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Went for a drive today and decided to bring home Lonestar fajitas.
> 
> And nachos
> 
> Where were u guys ?
> 
> View attachment 205367
> 
> 
> View attachment 205368


Don't want to burst your bubble eh... but that's not Mexican food..... The Rocky Mtn region may be a culinary abyss except for steaks and Rocky Mtn Oysters but we have great Mex food.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

A bunch of us usually meet up at lonestar and share stories while consuming fajitas and cold beverages. Then the bill comes and jdDave never pays.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My first meetup he ran the visa roulette scam on me....
Then we never saw it again...
My wife stil takes my visa when I say im going to see you guys


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> My first meetup he ran the visa roulette scam on me....
> Then we never saw it again...
> My wife stil takes my visa when I say im going to see you guys


Damn that was funny. Lol


----------



## JD Dave

Still laughing!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Went for a drive today and decided to bring home Lonestar fajitas.
> 
> And nachos
> 
> Where were u guys ?
> 
> View attachment 205367
> 
> 
> View attachment 205368


Too bad you forgot beer to wash it down.


----------



## ff1221

Mark Oomkes said:


> Too bad you forgot beer to wash it down.


He's in snow removal and landscaping so guaranteed theres a fridge full, and he's Canadian so theres a good chance theres 2!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ff1221 said:


> He's in snow removal and landscaping so guaranteed theres a fridge full, and he's Canadian so theres a good chance theres 2!


Meh...thought Kannuckians were more discerning when it comes to "beer"...cuz Bud Light ain't beer.


----------



## SHAWZER

Having 1 right now ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Having 1 right now ......


Bud Light?


----------



## SHAWZER

Beer


----------



## GMC Driver




----------



## MIDTOWNPC

GMC Driver said:


> View attachment 205392


One of my garage life goals is a kegerator with Alexander Keith's Pale Ale on draft and a cooled drawer of iced mugs

I just need your money


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I just need your money


Funny - here I keep thinking "If only I could make it big like Dean..."

My fridge would have to be stocked with:


----------



## Hydromaster

GMC Driver said:


> View attachment 205392


Eye Heard from a friend, that's the equivalent of Heineken en Canada.


----------



## SHAWZER

Never could figure out how they got the Moose to stand over the bottles ....


----------



## DeVries

SHAWZER said:


> Never could figure out how they got the Moose to stand over the bottles ....


Drink about 10, then you'll figure it out.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Never could figure out how they got the Moose to stand over the bottles ....


Meese..! They train more than a one...


----------



## ff1221

Mark Oomkes said:


> Meh...thought Kannuckians were more discerning when it comes to "beer"...cuz Bud Light ain't beer.


That's very true, start with a dozen of those to wet your whistle before you get onto the good stuff!


----------



## Matt_KMS

Anybody know or have a lead to someone selling a hydraulic salter? Im just starting to setup a salter truck and want to find a 5-7 yard salter to throw on the frame. Still need to get the hydro pump installed so no rush, but I figured I would start searching now!


----------



## cet

Matt_KMS said:


> Anybody know or have a lead to someone selling a hydraulic salter? Im just starting to setup a salter truck and want to find a 5-7 yard salter to throw on the frame. Still need to get the hydro pump installed so no rush, but I figured I would start searching now!


That's a big salter.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mark Humphries from Oshawa has about four hydraulic salters on trailers for sale as he retired. I forget his company name but he was a landscape Ontario chapter leader. 
Located at harmony and 401. 

What did you buy for a truck ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

S850 Bobcat with the stump bucket can sure make fast work out of 6" poplars


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Another week and the ppm jet could land here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cet said:


> That's a big salter.


Not if you're a Dave...


----------



## Matt_KMS

I snagged a Kenworth T300. Older, but in great condition and no electronics/emissions to really deal with. My plan is to shorten the frame and slap a salter on it. Maybe eventually put a dump on it.

Pics for the viewers pleasure.....polish some wheels and toss some salt!


----------



## Matt_KMS

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Mark Humphries from Oshawa has about four hydraulic salters on trailers for sale as he retired. I forget his company name but he was a landscape Ontario chapter leader.
> Located at harmony and 401.
> 
> What did you buy for a truck ?


Ill try to look him up and see what the deal is. Any idea on there condition (even from a distance)? I dont want a rusty turd but nothing too perfect either.....


----------



## Matt_KMS

*Humphries Landscape Services*

2 secs of google creeping and I think I found him. Thanks!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Matt_KMS said:


> I snagged a Kenworth T300. Older, but in great condition and no electronics/emissions to really deal with. My plan is to shorten the frame and slap a salter on it. Maybe eventually put a dump on it.
> 
> Pics for the viewers pleasure.....polish some wheels and toss some salt!
> 
> View attachment 205456


That's a big truck! I can't have anything like that. My licence only lets me carry a few McDonald's packets of salt. 
Congrats.


----------



## Matt_KMS

Bahahah. You are still light years ahead of me with volume, plus you get those dancy new trucks. I am driving caveman era old ones. I have a logistical issue and its easier to send one truck to deal with all the properties in London instead of running back to reload. St.Thomas (where we are located) can still be serviced by a our 1.5 yard Epoke or Western.


----------



## Matt_KMS

And its a mini-big truck. Lol.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> That's a big truck! I can't have anything like that. My licence only lets me carry a few McDonald's packets of salt.
> Congrats.


By the time you get pulled over hopefully you've dumped and few tons and it's all good. My 7500 got pulled a couple of times and the lazy cop couldn't see salt from the ground so he thought it was all good. LOL
Keep the log books filled out and the CVOR current and he'll probably let you go.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I like hiding salt all


cet said:


> By the time you get pulled over hopefully you've dumped and few tons and it's all good. My 7500 got pulled a couple of times and the lazy cop couldn't see salt from the ground so he thought it was all good. LOL
> Keep the log books filled out and the CVOR current and he'll probably let you go.


I was just going to get a coffee...


----------



## GMC Driver

Matt_KMS said:


> I have a logistical issue and its easier to send one truck to deal with all the properties in London instead of running back to reload.


And therein lies the problem. We service 8 different routes in Niagara, and the efficiency of loading once will go a long way to paying for such an investment. It pays to know numbers and do some homework.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I like hiding seacans full of salt and bobcats all around town


----------



## Matt_KMS

I like that idea, but I wont have a skid steer in London this year (sidewalk guys get a Kubota RTV to play with). I looked at both scenarios and either way I would have had to buy a larger truck. The truck I purchased can have a new 6 yard salter and a hydraulic pump installed and only cost me 30k including the truck. I would love something newer but right now the old caveman era trucks work well for me. The emissions issues alone scare me.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Matt_KMS said:


> I like that idea, but I wont have a skid steer in London this year (sidewalk guys get a Kubota RTV to play with). I looked at both scenarios and either way I would have had to buy a larger truck. The truck I purchased can have a new 6 yard salter and a hydraulic pump installed and only cost me 30k including the truck. I would love something newer but right now the old caveman era trucks work well for me. The emissions issues alone scare me.


Out of curiosity, how do you define "caveman era"?


----------



## Matt_KMS

I jokingly refer to our trucks as caveman era because they are all mid 2000's. Obviously its not very old but we keep things light and always joke about them being old compared to the new fancy equipment available. Our trucks drag light-ish trailers in the Summer and shuttle bodies around in the Winter so I have found they have worked out ok.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Matt_KMS said:


> I jokingly refer to our trucks as caveman era because they are all mid 2000's. Obviously its not very old but we keep things light and always joke about them being old compared to the new fancy equipment available. Our trucks drag light-ish trailers in the Summer and shuttle bodies around in the Winter so I have found they have worked out ok.


I thought it looked young...


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 205475


I like these. It probably is a great item of discussion when diamond and diamond presents that case that their client has lost the enjoyment life and that you did not uphold a standard of care.

There is a factory we do the grass at that has some signs that change color when the temperature is below zero, warning you it could be icy.

there are going to be so many signs that are posted in places you wont be able to read them all. only so many customers at a time, wear a mask, no shoes no shirt no service, this way only, open 9-5, closed on sunday, please knock, no heavy truck parking, no loitering, this area under camera surveillance, beware of dog, no smoking, no vaping, be right back - gone for lunch, free beer tomorrow,


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 205475


Physics isn't taught in Kannada?


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I like these. It probably is a great item of discussion when diamond and diamond presents that case that their client has lost the enjoyment life and that you did not uphold a standard of care.
> 
> There is a factory we do the grass at that has some signs that change color when the temperature is below zero, warning you it could be icy.
> 
> there are going to be so many signs that are posted in places you wont be able to read them all. only so many customers at a time, wear a mask, no shoes no shirt no service, this way only, open 9-5, closed on sunday, please knock, no heavy truck parking, no loitering, this area under camera surveillance, beware of dog, no smoking, no vaping, be right back - gone for lunch, free beer tomorrow,


I thought it was funny cause its exactly how I fall on ice.
I was at a specialist appointment this morning in Milton, they had one for every 2 parking spaces.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Physics isn't taught in Kannada?


They're still working on the basic's.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

much better


----------



## Mr.Markus

Matt_KMS said:


> I snagged a Kenworth T300. Older, but in great condition and no electronics/emissions to really deal with. My plan is to shorten the frame and slap a salter on it. Mayb
> 
> View attachment 205456


Little far to go but maybe you know someone in the trucking business.
Decent looking salter and hydro setup.
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/bu...k-flatbed-dump-with-10-ton-hydro-vbox.177092/


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I can't tell you the last time I bought tires.
Lol usually just get a new truck. 
Decided to buy Toyo Open Country AT
Hope they are good.

Decided to wash up the old girls. 
Just incase it ices up I'm ready with the spare

It poured rain as soon as I finished


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I like these. It probably is a great item of discussion when diamond and diamond presents that case that their client has lost the enjoyment life and that you did not uphold a standard of care.
> 
> There is a factory we do the grass at that has some signs that change color when the temperature is below zero, warning you it could be icy.
> 
> there are going to be so many signs that are posted in places you wont be able to read them all. only so many customers at a time, wear a mask, no shoes no shirt no service, this way only, open 9-5, closed on sunday, please knock, no heavy truck parking, no loitering, this area under camera surveillance, beware of dog, no smoking, no vaping, be right back - gone for lunch, free beer tomorrow,


Wheres the free beer available? I caught that part for sure!


----------



## SHAWZER

Is it tomorrow yet .... ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Is it tomorrow yet .... ?


Its yesterday still...


----------



## SHAWZER

Good , mystery solved .....


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Its yesterday still...


Oh ffs, that's disappointing?!


----------



## Triple L

I think Dean sometimes forgets how many trucks he owns hahaha


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> I think Dean sometimes forgets how many trucks he owns hahaha


And I'm carrying a thermos so I don't even get coffee anymore.


----------



## Mr.Markus

What a beautiful rainy Sunday morning...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Raptors win


----------



## greywynd

Hey Dean, want to buy the black one back?

I splurged and got a new 3500 a few weeks ago, kept debating if I needed one or not, eventually my resolve broke down.


----------



## Mr.Markus

greywynd said:


> Hey Dean, want to buy the black one back?
> 
> I splurged and got a new 3500 a few weeks ago, kept debating if I needed one or not, eventually my resolve broke down.


New new, or new to you.
Pictures?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

greywynd said:


> Hey Dean, want to buy the black one back?
> 
> I splurged and got a new 3500 a few weeks ago, kept debating if I needed one or not, eventually my resolve broke down.


What do you want for it ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

We really missed our leafs games so we decided to decorate and have a little family party. I'm in charge of beverages. 
Pizza should be here any min. 
Go Leafs Go










View attachment 205571


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> We really missed our leafs games so we decided to decorate and have a little family party. I'm in charge of beverages.
> Pizza should be here any min.
> Go Leafs Go
> 
> View attachment 205570
> 
> 
> View attachment 205571


No Ponikarovsky jersey?


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> We really missed our leafs games so we decided to decorate and have a little family party. I'm in charge of beverages.
> Pizza should be here any min.
> Go Leafs Go
> 
> View attachment 205570
> 
> 
> View attachment 205571


Looks good but you need to fire the crown moulding guy.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> No Ponikarovsky jersey?


Not one that I have. 
I do have lots of others though


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> Looks good but you need to fire the crown moulding guy.


Oh I know. That room everything shrunk and I haven't ever replaced it. Bought from home building centre and everything was in a non heated building. I couldn't believe the shrinkage. I hear about it all the time...


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Oh I know. That room everything shrunk and I haven't ever replaced it. Bought from home building centre and everything was in a non heated building. I couldn't believe the shrinkage. I hear about it all the time...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

We put more effort into our decorations then the leaf did in winning.


----------



## DeVries

I guess when your this far north summer is short and you might as well just leave it on.


----------



## Triple L

Anyone know where to buy a 9' aluminum flatbed truck body?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Did you try Moritz in Chatham?

https://rieglingbros.com/moritz-steel-aluminum-truck-beds/


----------



## cet

Triple L said:


> Anyone know where to buy a 9' aluminum flatbed truck body?


Trailers Plus in Peterborough
S Arbour welding

https://www.trailersplus.net/listing/aluminum-truck-decks/


----------



## SHAWZER

Noble Truck Bodies in Shallow Lake , just north of Owen Sound .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Anyone know where to buy a 9' aluminum flatbed truck body?


windmill!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

MIDTOWNPC said:


> windmill!


Located in: Windmill Landscapes Ltd.
Address: 6899 Wellington Rd 7, Elora, ON N0B 1S0

Hours: 
*Open* ⋅ Closes 5 p.m.

Phone: (519) 846-2345


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Located in: Windmill Landscapes Ltd.
> Address: 6899 Wellington Rd 7, Elora, ON N0B 1S0
> 
> Hours:
> *Open* ⋅ Closes 5 p.m.
> 
> Phone: (519) 846-2345


Right beside Eloquip...lol


----------



## ff1221

Call Eloquip.


----------



## ff1221

I'm just saying.


----------



## Mr.Markus

He might want it before January or he's on a budget.


----------



## Triple L

You know me, poor ol'digerman hahahaha


----------



## DeVries

Triple L said:


> You know me, poor ol'digerman hahahaha


Your Dutch arn't ya


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Your Dutch arn't ya


Does that get you a discount at Eloquip?


----------



## DeVries

No that's why I bought your old one


----------



## Mr.Markus

Even the dutch can't stand each other...


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> Even the dutch can't stand each other...


Depends - Friesians are a bit much to take...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Depends - Friesians are a bit much to take...


Careful...


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> Careful...


Have to be everyday - my wife is 50%. Same last name as Allard, no relation.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Have to be everyday - my wife is 50%. Same last name as Allard, no relation.


I know the feeling...my mom was a DeVries.


----------



## Triple L

Kijiji: 2007 Peterbilt Single Axle Dump Truck. Please view this ad: 2007 Peterbilt Single Axle Dump Truck., https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-truck...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android Price: $ 78,000 Download the application from the Google Play Store. https://tinyurl.com/9x9f4jd

Our friend has a nice truck for sale


----------



## cet

I guess it was payback for the leaf's tonight.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> I guess it was payback for the leaf's tonight.


The other night I didn't have to wear a mask cause I just wore a paper bag over my head.

We went blueberry picking today then I stopped at the store and picked up what I thought was a great beer I had one called Granville island ipa Needless to say I made a mistake and grabbed goose island ipa. I wonder if it will make the grass grow better or declog the drain cause it's terrible


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> The other night I didn't have to wear a mask cause I just wore a paper bag over my head.
> 
> We went blueberry picking today then I stopped at the store and picked up what I thought was a great beer I had one called Granville island ipa Needless to say I made a mistake and grabbed goose island ipa. I wonder if it will make the grass grow better or declog the drain cause it's terrible


https://brookstonbeerbulletin.com/beer-is-good-for-your-lawn/

Its still good if it goes throughyou first too, 
Shawzer had the best lawn in Meaford I hear...


----------



## SHAWZER

No Thistles on my lawn .....


----------



## ff1221

Tough on the dandelions too but you have to concentrate on one at a time for several doses, takes me 4 days to do a half acre!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I just heard Shawzer say "Slacker!"...


----------



## SHAWZER

You hear my voice in your head too .... ?


----------



## ff1221

He's right, I'll have to up my game!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I blew a trailer tire on the weekend, did some damage to the fender,mud flap, and lost the 
plate. Went back and searched the ditches figuring I could find it, no dice. 
Needed to head ti service Ontario eventually, to move my personalised plates over to the new truck and up its registration. Saved myself a few bucks by heading back to the scene....thanks good samaritan!


----------



## DeVries

I'm really looking forward to fall. This heat and humidity is getting to me. We could use a day of rain as well. its dry.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Got dust? 
Made something quick to solve some dusty road problems.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Corn is doing well this year...


----------



## DeVries

Don't forget to pull all the "weeds" at your sites


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Corn is doing well this year...
> 
> View attachment 205773


Korn looks very different in Kannuckia...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Korn looks very different in Kannuckia...


Taste different too


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Taste different too


No butter, salt or pepper? @Philbilly2


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Got dust?
> Made something quick to solve some dusty road problems.
> 
> View attachment 205764
> 
> 
> View attachment 205765
> 
> 
> View attachment 205766


I have a proper spray boom I'll sell ya


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> I have a proper spray boom I'll sell ya


My brine sprayer that is stuck at parcel donkey would have been real handy.

Shoot me a text with what else you have.

Anything must sell baby on the way ?


----------



## SHAWZER

Watching for a Tornado


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Watching for a Tornado


Flying livestock in the forecast for today?


----------



## SHAWZER

Calm and sunny so far ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Watching for a Tornado


New kind of beer?


----------



## SHAWZER

Old car .


----------



## SHAWZER

Past us now , heading towards Barrie .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Past us now , heading towards Barrie .


Manilow?


----------



## SHAWZER

No Manilow here , only Moose . Nice day now .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Manilow of 9 degrees this morning...brrr.


----------



## SHAWZER

Have to break out the extension cord soon ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Have to break out the extension cord soon ......


"Break...?"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> "Break...?"


Brake???


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Manilow of 9 degrees this morning...brrr.


insurance renewed, should I presalt?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> insurance renewed, should I presalt?


You're working in Vancouver?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

We haven't bought tires in a while but someone was pretty excited I did.

That's an 265 70 17 and an $8 rope. 
Priceless


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

is anyone from belleville


----------



## Triple L

Very nice near new 5.5 yard western striker for sale, 2 seasons old


----------



## Mr.Markus

What a beautiful day to work....
















Corn is really high at this place...










This sandbox is more my style...


----------



## DeVries

Wow, looks like it's about time your beds crew gets there and pulls the "weeds"out of the beds


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> What a beautiful day to work....
> View attachment 205902
> View attachment 205903
> 
> 
> Corn is really high at this place...
> 
> View attachment 205904
> 
> 
> This sandbox is more my style...
> 
> View attachment 205905


Ah the .026G mini Deere excavator.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Wow, looks like it's about time your beds crew gets there and pulls the "weeds"out of the beds





MIDTOWNPC said:


> Ah the .026G mini Deere excavator.


Orange is definitely a kubota...


----------



## cet

Triple L said:


> Very nice near new 5.5 yard western striker for sale, 2 seasons old
> 
> View attachment 205892
> 
> 
> View attachment 205893


That's some fancy electrical work. Did you find that extension cord in Erin?


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> This sandbox is more my style...
> 
> View attachment 205905


Young kids need more sand box / dirt pile time with Tonka trucks and loaders


----------



## Triple L

cet said:


> That's some fancy electrical work. Did you find that extension cord in Erin?


Passes safety everytime hahaha, wiring on the salter is mint  that's what you should be focused on


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Anyone tried it yet? 
Woolwax. Just got a pail in. 
Looks exactly like fluid film $251 tax in shipped to my door for 5gallon pail


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Used a coupon code trywoolwax for free shipping and ten points off.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

For those who remember liquid glass car polish know it's been absent from the market for a while now. The metal bottle with the corvette on it was a fav of many for a long time. I just found 
Finish First which is apparently the replacement and might even be made by the same people. I have a bottle on the way.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> For those who remember liquid glass car polish know it's been absent from the market for a while now. The metal bottle with the corvette on it was a fav of many for a long time. I just found
> Finish First which is apparently the replacement and might even be made by the same people. I have a bottle on the way.
> 
> View attachment 205962


This is amazing!!!! Been looking for this stuff for time!!! Where did you order?

Glass is by far theeee best, if somebody would have only put it on their 5500 what a difference that would have made hahaha


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> This is amazing!!!! Been looking for this stuff for time!!! Where did you order?
> 
> Glass is by far theeee best, if somebody would have only put it on their 5500 what a difference that would have made hahaha


Finishfirstcanada.ca


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Finishfirstcanada.ca


Is that a JDdave sponsored site...?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Ask his wife ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Stop teasing me and rain already...!


----------



## SHAWZER

Were you yelling at the TV when the news - weather was on ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

No weather or news on my TV, only streaming services for entertainment.
Yelling obscenities at the sky and honking...


----------



## SHAWZER

1 fist or 2 ?


----------



## schrader

Barely a drizzle here, we need a good rain.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Drizzle for a long period would be great for the grass seed I put down.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Heavy rain thru the night and loud thunder and lighting here


----------



## SHAWZER

All TSC stores in Ontario are to become Peavey Marts , whatever that is .....


----------



## DeVries

We were under a special weather statement for 60mm rain overnight into today. Not a drop so far. And we could use that much and more, its dry.


----------



## Mr.Markus

We were too...


----------



## SHAWZER

We got lots of rain last night , sun now .


----------



## ff1221

We're somewhere between 6-8" in the last month


----------



## GMC Driver

SW Ontario got rain - Essex, C-K. There was water laying in the ditches. We had a bit here, 4/10ths.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> SW Ontario got rain - Essex, C-K. There was water laying in the ditches. We had a bit here, 4/10ths.


Is that a metric fraction?


----------



## Mr.Markus

We finally have a 70% chance of rain tonight, so that m starting my September overseeding.Lots of grub and chinch bug damage this season so should be fun and lucrative with everyone stopping me at the first place to inquire a price...


----------



## schrader

Lots of chinch bug damage around here, including my own lawn.


----------



## Mr.Markus

1" of rain, not nearly enough...


----------



## ff1221

Around 1.5" here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Only aboot 6.33 mm here...eh.


----------



## SHAWZER

MM is over there ?


----------



## ff1221

Mark Oomkes said:


> Only aboot 6.33 mm here...eh.


I'd have to look at the other side of the rain guage to see the French side!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

So what's new guys...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Decided to install fender flares


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> So what's new guys...
> 
> View attachment 206278


Labouring....double time.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Labouring....double time.
> 
> View attachment 206281


Double dip


----------



## Mr.Markus

6 days and seed is doing well...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

08 400 000km 
$100 in colour match paint.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Chemical guys descratch compound and a coat of finish first (liquid glass). 
Good day for polish as it didn't rain all day and there was no sun. Raptors game in twenty. Let's go raps


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

this is a pretty good deal if someone needs one.
2 wheel drive by the looks of it.

https://www.fraserchrysler.ca/new/Ram/2019-Ram-4500+Chassis-fbf484f80a0e0adf67f2c7b118689726.htm


----------



## GMC Driver

You can tell that the mindset is changed this week. Kids back to school, snow contracts are being awarded. Suppliers calling with pricing and availability on ice melting products.

We still have 6-8weeks of lawn mowing and interlock/landscaping to do. Looking out west, I wonder if we won't be pushing by then.


----------



## Unraveller

MIDTOWNPC said:


> this is a pretty good deal if someone needs one.
> 2 wheel drive by the looks of it.
> 
> https://www.fraserchrysler.ca/new/Ram/2019-Ram-4500+Chassis-fbf484f80a0e0adf67f2c7b118689726.htm


That is a good offer, ty.


----------



## ff1221

GMC Driver said:


> You can tell that the mindset is changed this week. Kids back to school, snow contracts are being awarded. Suppliers calling with pricing and availability on ice melting products.
> 
> We still have 6-8weeks of lawn mowing and interlock/landscaping to do. Looking out west, I wonder if we won't be pushing by then.


That is definitely weighing on my mind, we were shut down early November the last few years. Makes for a long winter.


----------



## SHAWZER

Just took the window - shaker ac out of the kitchen window . That might prolong the summer .......


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver said:


> You can tell that the mindset is changed this week. Kids back to school, snow contracts are being awarded. Suppliers calling with pricing and availability on ice melting products.
> 
> We still have 6-8weeks of lawn mowing and interlock/landscaping to do. Looking out west, I wonder if we won't be pushing by then.


Something seems early to me this year, 
Not used to seeing trees changing already, appples tasted good 2 weeks ago and thats early too....get ready the warning signs are there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Something seems early to me this year,
> Not used to seeing trees changing already, appples tasted good 2 weeks ago and thats early too....get ready the warning signs are there.


And we're past due for an early winter.


----------



## DeVries

I won't be in Mexico in November so no early winter 

I'll bet a pitcher of beer and a plate of Nachos Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> I won't be in Mexico in November so no early winter
> 
> I'll bet a pitcher of beer and a plate of Nachos Thumbs Up


We canceled Barbadoes for October, wife talked me into a vaca this year and booked it in March just as this started, literally the same week. Cost me $500 bucks to cancel it. Cheapest vacation bill i ever seen...lol


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> And we're past due for an early winter.


So you can say "It can stop now"


----------



## SHAWZER

Farmers Almanac says we are in for a continual " Snow Train " of winter storms ...... Chooo Chooo


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Farmers Almanac says we are in for a continual " Snow Train " of winter storms ...... Chooo Chooo


The Kannuckian Farmer's Almanac eh?


----------



## SHAWZER

Metric Farmers Almanac ........ eh


----------



## schrader

Im so glad we took our family vacation to Hawaii last summer before all this began, Dontas think traveling will be the same for a few years yet.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader said:


> Im so glad we took our family vacation to Hawaii last summer before all this began, Dontas think traveling will be the same for a few years yet.


We normally go away end of April.
For Christmas I got a new suitcase, backpack and a snorkel mask. My son got the same mask. They are really awesome full face masks with a check valve snorkel. 
We were going to wear them to the grocery store last week but Mrs champ wouldn't let us.

I bought her a blender but the daiquiris just aren't the same...


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> I won't be in Mexico in November so no early winter
> 
> I'll bet a pitcher of beer and a plate of Nachos Thumbs Up


Is that one of those Snyder bets? Where no matter the outcome, the other guy pays?


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver said:


> Is that one of those Snyder bets? Where no matter the outcome, the other guy pays?


Someone said " Nachos" so you know he got an alert...
@nachos @JD Dave


----------



## cet

GMC Driver said:


> Is that one of those Snyder bets? Where no matter the outcome, the other guy pays?


I don't know who pays but there's only one guy that gets the Nachos.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> I don't know who pays but there's only one guy that gets the Nachos.


I know who pays...


----------



## JD Dave

Not many free nachos with all this covid crap going on. The nachos still aren't near as funny as the credit card roulette. Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave said:


> Not many free nachos with all this covid crap going on. The nachos still aren't near as funny as the credit card roulette. Lol


So you lost weight ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The second time I met jd was at rgpeels game over party and jd said “Hey dean did you lose weight?” I said “no... “ he says “ I didn’t think so” Classic jd Lol. Then he says “you want to chip in and we will pay a tow truck to move chads new Denali”

I actually don’t know that I have seen rgpeel 
Since


----------



## Mr.Markus

The second time...? Jeez

Even I learned after the first and I'm a little socially challenged


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> So you lost weight ?


That's an understatement! JD lives on Nacho's, I think I've found every nacho pound he lost haha


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC said:


> The second time I met jd was at rgpeels game over party and jd said "Hey dean did you lose weight?" I said "no... " he says " I didn't think so" Classic jd Lol. Then he says "you want to chip in and we will pay a tow truck to move chads new Denali" That was a good night. Lol
> 
> I actually don't know that I have seen rgpeel
> Since


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave said:


> [/QUOTE


Yes it was a good time

Sure is cool out. 11 in belleville.

Big push on line painting all of a sudden 
Feels like the first of the seasons site checks

6 acres to paint before 8am. Send it


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Send the truck
And breakfast

I could go for steak


----------



## Mr.Markus

I just finished breakfast....slacker.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> I just finished breakfast....slacker.


Sorry I couldn't reply earlier I was busy eating my snack. Sides are over rated. Bring more meat. Lol

Just realized is sept 11 flags at half mast


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

16 degrees at the lake. Getting cooler 
New pavement is great


----------



## Mr.Markus

Today I learned more than Ill ever need to know about a Porsche built for street racing.
And never complain about paying $100 for oil in my truck.

Oil change $1800
Brake job $18,000
And you cant even drive it through a pothole.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Today I learned more than Ill ever need to know about a Porsche built for street racing.
> And never complain about paying $100 for oil in my truck.
> 
> Oil change $1800
> Brake job $18,000
> And you cant even drive it through a pothole.
> View attachment 206410


$100 oil change. My new one better be here before I have to do that. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Sorry I couldn't reply earlier I was busy eating my snack. Sides are over rated. Bring more meat. Lol
> 
> Just realized is sept 11 flags at half mast
> 
> View attachment 206403
> 
> 
> View attachment 206404


I had a very candid conversation with a client today about Sept 11. He was in the air when it happened, one of the last allowed to land at Pearson. They had an office in a building by the towers. Which he visited personally in the aftermath. You could tell that being there so soon afterwards affected him profoundly,
worse so than those of us who witnessed it through the media, if that's possible.


----------



## GMC Driver

I believe it Dean.

My parents talked about remembering where they were when JFK was shot, the moon landing, other such events. For our generation, 9/11 is that day you will never forget. And yet it seems to be fading in history. There's a whole generation of kids now born after 9/11, who will never realize how much things changed after that day. Makes me feel as old as Oomkes.

At least they'll have COVID...


----------



## adamhumberview

Hello everyone, hope things are well and safe! Its been approx 3 years since I have posted anything. I guess life got me busy... I have a decent lot of equipment for sale. We are doing a fleet upgrade and slight re-alignment to accommodate some new work this season. We have 4 - 2014-2015 Ford F250s for sale.. all single cab gas engines with western 9.6 v blades.. all trucks kms range 40-60,000 KM.. they have always been dealer maintained...

also we have 4-2016 Ford F550 - regular cab Diesel engine with del 11.6 boxes on them... 40-70,000 km.. also dealer maintained and up to date with all safeties..

In April, we will have 20 - 2017 Ford f550's for sale.. available with dump boxes, landscape utility bodies, and flat decks.. mixture of gas and Diesel engines.. anywhere from 10,000 - 30,000 kms...

We also have a few metalpless 14-16 ft box pushers with various quick coupler hook ups, salters (electric & hydraulic), and misc plow equipment if anyone is interested.

if anyone is interested, please email me at [email protected]


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

adamhumberview said:


> Hello everyone, hope things are well and safe! Its been approx 3 years since I have posted anything. I guess life got me busy... I have a decent lot of equipment for sale. We are doing a fleet upgrade and slight re-alignment to accommodate some new work this season. We have 4 - 2014-2015 Ford F250s for sale.. all single cab gas engines with western 9.6 v blades.. all trucks kms range 40-60,000 KM.. they have always been dealer maintained...
> 
> also we have 4-2016 Ford F550 - regular cab Diesel engine with del 11.6 boxes on them... 40-70,000 km.. also dealer maintained and up to date with all safeties..
> 
> In April, we will have 20 - 2017 Ford f550's for sale.. available with dump boxes, landscape utility bodies, and flat decks.. mixture of gas and Diesel engines.. anywhere from 10,000 - 30,000 kms...
> 
> We also have a few metalpless 14-16 ft box pushers with various quick coupler hook ups, salters (electric & hydraulic), and misc plow equipment if anyone is interested.
> 
> if anyone is interested, please email me at [email protected]


I'll be sending you an email.
I bought your kubota mx125 tractor a long time ago.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

hla has alot of pictures posted here...
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

apparently there is a new undermount that is quick attach.
not like the older under mounts.

I have bought new blades in the past year but havent bought a mount in a long time.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Anyone looking for a cheap blower? 7 ft Northlander, heavy duty.

Probably good for blowing back banks..
A customer I picked up decided he doesnt need it...
$1900.







y


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like that blower should shoot snow straight up real good .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHAWZER said:


> Looks like that blower should shoot snow straight up real good .


Better then when I put my normand on the front of the tractor without the separate gearbox. Snow sucker!


----------



## Mr.Markus

First frost advisory of the season last night 
3 degrees this morning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> First frost advisory of the season last night
> 3 degrees this morning.


Here it would be a freeze warning at 3°.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mr.Markus said:


> First frost advisory of the season last night
> 3 degrees this morning.


An ethical salt maybe...


----------



## cet

Fell asleep on the couch. Woke up and went to bed. When I woke up at 5:50 and thought finally a nights sleep the cat didn't wake me up. Than realized I forgot about him on the deck. Good job he has a fur coat.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Fell asleep on the couch. Woke up and went to bed. When I woke up at 5:50 and thought finally a nights sleep the cat didn't wake me up. Than realized I forgot about him on the deck. Good job he has a fur coat.


Cat person....that explains alot.


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Cat person....that explains alot.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mill bank hardware has a good 2 week sale on tools....
30% off most of their dewalt stuff...delivered right to my door n/c.....


----------



## SHAWZER

Power greaser for your best employee ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

He told me he's handicapped with arthritis and to appease WC he gets a grease gun, maybe some grease nipples installed as well.
Decided after changing out a loader tire in the back 50 acres of a customer's property He should have a 3/4 " impact as well.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> Mill bank hardware has a good 2 week sale on tools....
> 30% off most of their dewalt stuff...delivered right to my door n/c.....


Millbank delivers? By vehicle?

Last time I was there I delivered to them. I couldn't figure it out at first, until I arrived there. Then it quickly became apparent why they asked to have it delivered.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Cat person....that explains alot.


The Boss brought him home last September. A friend of my oldest son owned him. When his girlfriend moved in with her 2 dogs the cat had to go. I asked if we had to give him back when they broke up, didn't go over to well LOL. Not sure why we got him. We had put our dog down in July and I guess she thought this was a good replacement. You never see him unless he wants out. Usually starting around 4am. Having plowed for 30 years I can go back to sleep but the Boss is ready to kill him most mornings.


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver said:


> Millbank delivers? By vehicle?
> 
> Last time I was there I delivered to them. I couldn't figure it out at first, until I arrived there. Then it quickly became apparent why they asked to have it delivered.


I couldnt find their stuff online, it was a mail flyer. I wasnt home when they left it, couldve been on a horse and buggy though...lol


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> I couldnt find their stuff online, it was a mail flyer. I wasnt home when they left it, couldve been on a horse and buggy though...lol


I was at Stoll Metal today. 
There were a few horse and buggies there.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nice night for painting 
20 out and a breeze dries it fast 
If the brinks truck is busy this place has a helipad. Send it for midnight I'm 8.1 km walking so far and ready for zzzz


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Mill bank hardware has a good 2 week sale on tools....
> 30% off most of their dewalt stuff...delivered right to my door n/c.....
> View attachment 206485


Very nice.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Country helipad...!


----------



## SHAWZER

You only fly it on weekends ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> You only fly it on weekends ?


When I'm not working...


----------



## SHAWZER

So you never fly it .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Country helipad...!
> 
> View attachment 206552


Whose the moron that can't read?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Whose the moron that can't read?


Doubt the sign says that on the backside


----------



## farmergeorge

MIDTOWNPC said:


> hla has alot of pictures posted here...
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> apparently there is a new undermount that is quick attach.
> not like the older under mounts.
> 
> I have bought new blades in the past year but havent bought a mount in a long time.


I had the new undermount put on my tractor last year. Very easy to put on and remove. Drive over it, hook hoses up, raise the front, drive until it is in the hooks, put the pin in and raise the back and it latches, lock the handle and you're ready to go.


----------



## DeVries

Not going to lie, that pic with the snow gets me a bit excited.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> Not going to lie, that pic with the snow gets me a bit excited.


That shop floor and those wrenches. 
Wow. That's nice.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> That shop floor and those wrenches.
> Wow. That's nice.


The underbelly of snow porn...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Considering this is a live edge blade that is a pretty good deal in my opinion.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equip...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social


----------



## DeVries

3200 hours though.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Almost as much as my zd331...


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Considering this is a live edge blade that is a pretty good deal in my opinion.
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equip...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social


My m110gx keeps going up and up in price each year I guess, that tractor is a complete pile for that price!!! I'd sell myn with 900 hrs for 75k in a heartbeat and it's in literally new condition compared to this thing


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I bet you could buy the kijiji kubota m135 for $45 tax in. 

All the used has gone up and the new is way more. For 45k that’s a great tractor.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> My m110gx keeps going up and up in price each year I guess, that tractor is a complete pile for that price!!! I'd sell myn with 900 hrs for 75k in a heartbeat and it's in literally new condition compared to this thing


All used has gone up. New even more 
S650 Bobcat $36500 if your interested. Lmao

It's a big ante or your using up a lot of ink in the pen to plow Snow now with new equipment.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Almost as much as my zd331...


On your third cutting season ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

4th, but theres a couple hundred on the standon and a couple hundred added to the 2 front mounts spring and fall cleanups and sweeping.
The Utv only has 100 in the first 2 years.
Sweeping, spraying and some minimal stick clean up. I thought it would be fun to mulch with but Im faster with a wheelbarrow.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Day time painting went fast today. The sun was warm.

I'm not a fan of the new race wheel chair logo 
If you tilt your head it looks like a juice jug / tea pot


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its the farmer tea pot pose...all the rage.
Someone will have to look that picture up...


----------



## SHAWZER

Do you spray seal the asphalt too or just paint the lines ?


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Day time painting went fast today. The sun was warm.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the new race wheel chair logo
> If you tilt your head it looks like a juice jug / tea pot
> 
> View attachment 206693
> 
> 
> View attachment 206694
> 
> 
> View attachment 206695
> 
> 
> View attachment 206696


Could be Kool-aid man!


----------



## BUFF

ff1221 said:


> Could be Kool-aid man!


OH YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHAWZER said:


> Do you spray seal the asphalt too or just paint the lines ?


No sealing but I do rubber crack fills and pot hole repair. 
It was easy to get all the Snow customers to let you have the painting. 
I like to have many red hot irons in the customers fire and keep as much contact as possible. It's was something to do after sweeping before grass started growing or when the grass slowed down. It's was also something I really didn't need anyone to help me do. I'll I need is some pylons and the joke last week was can you grab Mathews marner and Tavares out of the trailer and block that lane off


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

But I know a good place for sealer. Lol 
How much you want.


----------



## SHAWZER

I get my bulk sealer in Barrie .


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I'll I need is some pylons and the joke last week was can you grab Mathews marner and Tavares out of the trailer and block that lane off


Must have been some very expensive pylons


----------



## farmergeorge

MIDTOWNPC said:


> That shop floor and those wrenches.
> Wow. That's nice.


It sure is nice compared to the old dirt floor workshop. Just need to finish the infloor heat setup but its $$$$


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

18 out. Damp 
No need to send the brinks truck for this one.

They gave me keys to the vault.

Big push on parking lot repairs before winter

What's the predictions. Deep. Fluffy. Wet. Cold. Earn our keep. Make out like a bandit.


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> What's the predictions. Deep. Fluffy. Wet. Cold. Earn our keep. Make out like a bandit.


All of the above?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> All of the above?


I believe the correct answer is: YES


----------



## DeVries

Weather network calls for average precipitation and warmer temps. So lots of salt usage.


----------



## SHAWZER

The Snow Train we were to get must of went off the tracks .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

got an email of snow magazine, right on the cover. 
In a crunch, cash flow is more important than profits. Learn the best practices to ensure the funds are there when you need them.

cash flow talk sometimes gets me a little challenging and opinionated.
you have people thinking that cash flow is more important then profit, 
then you get people dropping their pants on a price for a larger job because it provides excellent cash flow but they arent making MONEY.
NO!

"The only reason to do business is to make money; that's the only reason for doing business"

Kevin O'Leary


----------



## chachi1984

Any info yet on salt prices this year ??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> got an email of snow magazine, right on the cover.
> In a crunch, cash flow is more important than profits. Learn the best practices to ensure the funds are there when you need them.
> 
> cash flow talk sometimes gets me a little challenging and opinionated.
> you have people thinking that cash flow is more important then profit,
> then you get people dropping their pants on a price for a larger job because it provides excellent cash flow but they arent making MONEY.
> NO!
> 
> "The only reason to do business is to make money; that's the only reason for doing business"
> 
> Kevin O'Leary


http://magazine.snowmagazineonline.com/article/september-2020/cash-flow-management-101.aspx

This stupidity?

I remember hearing this from the inventor of snow, none other than John Allin himself...right here on plowsite.

Within a year or two he had cashflowed himself right out of Snow Management Group. And then the lawsuits started for failure to pay subs, vendors, etc.

I've never been the vendor of choice for the Olympics, but I'm still running the same business I was back then.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've never been the vendor of choice for the Olympics, but I'm still running the same business I was back then.


Now there's a sig line. Too many are focused on the glory, they can have it.

Dean - seems to me that the cash flow argument is one that comes from those who need to cover their payments.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Heck the lament I hear around here is that they don't make any money doing snow, they only do it to keep their guys. Which to me is worse. Pay your guys well and they'll stay around, if you can afford it paid winters off is a great incentive for hard work long hours during the landscape season and cuts your equipment/liability and material costs.
I'd rather sell scheduled volume yards of screened topsoil that I can buy for $22 and double my money + delivery on than $130/yard salt that I wont get double for and have to hit the whole route without notice in a couple hours.


----------



## SHAWZER

Must be colder there than here if you are salting in a couple hours ...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have heard this keeps the guys busy we don’t make any money talk. 
Seems to only be on larger places from what I have seen. It’s quite the sales approach. 

It reminds me of ford employee pricing. Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

GMC Driver said:


> Now there's a sig line. Too many are focused on the glory, they can have it.
> 
> Dean - seems to me that the cash flow argument is one that comes from those who need to cover their payments.


I have those. I priced a couple new things too. Omg.

I always get looking at employee wage vs bigger machine spreads. So I need another guy at $3500 a month ouuuu Doosan 280HL loader 12-22 wing plow.


----------



## Matt_KMS

chachi1984 said:


> Any info yet on salt prices this year ??


I got pricing from 2 suppliers. $100/$99 per ton pre season pricing, $118/$116 per ton season pricing. I was happy to hear that!


----------



## chachi1984

Matt_KMS said:


> I got pricing from 2 suppliers. $100/$99 per ton pre season pricing, $118/$116 per ton season pricing. I was happy to hear that!


Pick up or triaxle orders ?
Wonder how long those prices will stay at that .


----------



## Matt_KMS

chachi1984 said:


> Pick up or triaxle orders ?
> Wonder how long those prices will stay at that .


Those were delivered prices to my yard. The one supplier is awesome and Im confident the pricing will stay where they are for the season. The other supplier is larger so I dont trust them, lol


----------



## DeVries

115 delivered.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

"we are willing to renew at last years price otherwise we will go to market"

*last year you said you would renew at last years price.
*send it to market ill be waiting at the checkout with a pen


----------



## Mr.Markus

She's getting ready...
The truck doesn't even feel it..almost forgot it was there just coming home


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks good , so you are the Boss now ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Looks good , so you are the Boss now ?


No...thats why its on the passenger side.


----------



## SHAWZER

Is it your job to unplug the extension cord ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Is it your job to unplug the extension cord ?


Nevermind...


----------



## SHAWZER

I wrap the extension cord up the steps and door handle of my Loader . Learned that after a few ohh crap moments ......


----------



## Aerospace Eng

SHAWZER said:


> Is it your job to unplug the extension cord ?


I saw this and instantly thought of @Mr.Markus 
https://voltsafe.com/en/
They even call it a game-changer and the testimonials are right on point.


----------



## SHAWZER

Maybe Santa will bring some to a few unnamed , half good people .....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Aerospace Eng said:


> I saw this and instantly thought of @Mr.Markus
> https://voltsafe.com/en/
> They even call it a game-changer and the testimonials are right on point.












"The drive of shame" LOL I think some inventor/aerospace engineer frequents PS..


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 206910
> 
> 
> "The drive of shame" LOL I think some inventor/aerospace engineer frequents PS..
> 
> View attachment 206909


I wish I had thought of it.


----------



## ff1221

Its funny because I put the cord through the door handle of my wife's tractor and when I unplug hers I plug mine in while I plow, always seem to lose a cord or 2 a season!


----------



## Triple L

The block heater on the gm is meant for mark! Plugs into the drivers side bumper, he's gonna trip over it before he pulls away and better yet it won't just be a cheap extension cord he's replacing now lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

I hope they come in orange....


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> I hope they come in orange....


So far just black, just the way Dave likes it LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

Well i hope they figured it out..

https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/gm...ter-engine-block-heaters-catch-fire-1.5121520


----------



## SHAWZER

Maybe an led light strip wrapped around the cord ?


----------



## Triple L

Trump has a cord wrapped around Biden's head LOL, this debate is quite comical


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Trump has a cord wrapped around Biden's head LOL, this debate is quite comical


I love when they fact check stuff after.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

I think they should have timers on the mics. When you run out of time, it shuts off.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Aerospace Eng said:


> I think they should have timers on the mics. When you run out of time, it shuts off.


Separate sound booths. Times up and your muted. Flail your arms all you want.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Beautiful micro harvest moon out tonight.


----------



## SHAWZER

Is that you on the roof ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

What a monster 
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equip...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social


----------



## SHAWZER

When does it arrive in Cobourg ?


----------



## DeVries

Gotta drive to BC first to see it. Road trip time.


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> What a monster
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equip...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social


Thats a cheap ride for Bruce County, lots of winter use and even more summer use. Trucking will kill ya


----------



## SHAWZER

Hey Mr. Markus , going to be at Stewarts tomorrow morning . If you see someone throwing rocks at you it might be me . Ha Ha


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Hey Mr. Markus , going to be at Stewarts tomorrow morning . If you see someone throwing rocks at you it might be me . Ha Ha


Try not to punch anyone...


----------



## SHAWZER

Do not look for trouble but you never no ........


----------



## SHAWZER

Going there to look at a Hyundai and Cat loader with my neighbor


----------



## Mr.Markus

Lots of useable used stuff there. Shhh dont tell everyone what your looking at, the forum has ears in there.


----------



## SHAWZER

My neighbor is still looking for a 2 - 3 yard Loader around 50 - 60 grand if anyone hears about one for sale .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

There is a cat 930g in Kingston for 30k with 12000 hrs. It’s from a reputable company I use for trucks. They bought some new cat loaders.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

We are having someone come cut some bad poplar trees tomorrow. This factory wanted to know if I would have enough equipment to plow their site so I just said I'll park a few pieces in the side lot for the weekend. They were fine with that idea. Wonder if I should bring some bobcats or some of the bigger tractors?


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> My neighbor is still looking for a 2 - 3 yard Loader around 50 - 60 grand if anyone hears about one for sale .


No deals at "The Dealer"...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> We are having someone come cut some bad poplar trees tomorrow. This factory wanted to know if I would have enough equipment to plow their site so I just said I'll park a few pieces in the side lot for the weekend. They were fine with that idea. Wonder if I should bring some bobcats or some of the bigger tractors?
> 
> View attachment 207125


So do you have enough equipment?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mark Oomkes said:


> So do you have enough equipment?


I think so. I left them a pen incase they couldn't find one to sign with


----------



## Mr.Markus

Do you have enough guys to run it all..?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mark Oomkes said:


> So do you have enough equipment?


However everyone says I need a loader 
I want a few more s850 bobcats


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Do you have enough guys to run it all..?


Yes infact more people keep calling


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

MIDTOWNPC said:


> There is a cat 930g in Kingston for 30k with 12000 hrs. It's from a reputable company I use for trucks. They bought some new cat loaders.


https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equip...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social


----------



## Mr.Markus

I get calls too, i send me them to you.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Do you have enough guys to run it all..?


I should build an indoor golf simulator then maybe cet would come plow. Lol 
We have some nice retirement residences under contract.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Tell him you can plow his driveway cheaper than he can do it himself...old snow guys love to hear that.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I should build an indoor golf simulator then maybe cet would come plow. Lol
> We have some nice retirement residences under contract.


Are you trying to bribe me with the simulator or the retirement residence?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> Are you trying to bribe me with the simulator or the retirement residence?


What I'm saying is maybe I can get you a place.


----------



## SHAWZER

Thought you were talking about John Green Equipment Sales , Bought a 250 Komatsu from him in 2010 . Thanks for the info


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> No deals at "The Dealer"...?


No , no deals in Erin today


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> No , no deals in Erin today


Never any deals in Erin..


----------



## SHAWZER

Did not have to throw any rocks


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> What I'm saying is maybe I can get you a place.


Close to a golf course, I'm looking.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Did not have to throw any rocks


Punch anyone out?


----------



## SHAWZER

Not today


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Punch anyone out?


He warned us all he was coming so I figured I'll just pick up parts tomorrow.


----------



## SHAWZER

You missed out on the coffee and donut I bought for you .


----------



## Chineau

got snow?


----------



## GMC Driver

https://www.climate.gov/news-features/blogs/enso/october-2020-la-niña-update


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> Close to a golf course, I'm looking.


how close?


----------



## SHAWZER

Warmer most of the night at 19c now than it was through the day yesterday .


----------



## Mr.Markus

First time ever not going to Erin Fall Fair for thankgiving weekend ...usually kicks me into snow season mood.
Weather is beautiful though so off to chip some brush.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Last August with the amount of insect damage in our area I caught a sale at the sod farm on premium grass seed and bought 2 skids.
Due to my workload my own lawn suffered as well so reseeded it for the first time in probably a decade.
Boy was this fall ever a good year for overseeding..


----------



## SilverPine

Two weeks old.. crew leader said it must have had a good "bounce" in the trailer.


----------



## GMC Driver

We didn't have a lawn most of the summer. COVID hit in March, and just about the time I was thinking of seeking a septic permit the township offices closed. The work needed to be done, I had extra time available, and it meant that the lawn got destroyed. Then decided to dig the pond, regrade, bring in extra fill, etc. We lived in a mud bowl up until 3 weeks ago. Then decided to put down the seed, of course it didn't rain for 2 weeks. Came home yesterday from being out for the weekend, and it's got a nice green hue to it now. Looking forward to having a lawn again.

Sorry, no pic.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SilverPine said:


> Two weeks old.. crew leader said it must have had a good "bounce" in the trailer.
> 
> View attachment 207228


Gorilla tape and epoxy?


----------



## SilverPine

Mr.Markus said:


> Gorilla tape and epoxy?


Was my thought too. But being 2 weeks old, might just replace the handle.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Crane fly damage...

I chain harrowed the thatch off, overseeded and then re chain harrowed to tickle the seed under. Sept 1 and I've already cut it twice.
No after picture yet but it is looking gooder.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Crane fly damage...
> 
> I chain harrowed the thatch off, overseeded and then re chain harrowed to tickle the seed under. Sept 1 and I've already cut it twice.
> No after picture yet but it is looking gooder.
> View attachment 207229


Kannuckian crane fly?


----------



## Mr.Markus

SilverPine said:


> Was my thought too. But being 2 weeks old, might just replace the handle.


Years ago i got a small branch stuck under the front plastic on my front mount. When I backed it up it broke the plastic and I put up with it for about a day before i ordered a new piece for $170. It wasnt functional just looked bad. When the new piece came in I installed it right away and wouldnt you know it that same branch did the same thing the following visit. I cut the branch off and epoxied both of them up for a matching set.
I am one of those people that thrives on routine I love it and hate it at the same time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Years ago i got a small branch stuck under the front plastic on my front mount. When I backed it up it broke the plastic and I put up with it for about a day before i ordered a new piece for $170. It wasnt functional just looked bad. When the new piece came in I installed it right away and wouldnt you know it that same branch did the same thing the following visit. I cut the branch off and epoxied both of them up for a matching set.
> I am one of those people that thrives on routine I love it and hate it at the same time.


Doesn't the bible say something about even a jackass doesn't kick the same stone twice?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Kannuckian crane fly?


Moskito hawks...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Doesn't the bible say something about even a jackass doesn't kick the same stone twice?


Have you..?


----------



## Plow Masters

Well Calgary got several inches of snow this past weekend but Edmonton was dry. We are expecting bit of snow this weekend but probably not enough to push.

All my equipment is ready to go but my brain is still in summer mode because I didn't do my usual traveling this summer lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Have you..?


Have I what?


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> Kannuckian crane fly?





Mr.Markus said:


> Moskito hawks...


Leather jackets?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

GMC Driver said:


> Leather jackets?


dont mind if i do


----------



## Triple L

Some plow porn for you boys since the gram and book are dead from the social dilemma...

Feels good to be back in my GM roots

https://youtu.be/xLWvmB4eQpY


----------



## cet

Triple L said:


> Some plow porn for you boys since the gram and book are dead from the social dilemma...
> 
> Feels good to be back in my GM roots
> 
> https://youtu.be/xLWvmB4eQpY


The truck looks great.
That plow looks a little different....


----------



## Triple L

cet said:


> The truck looks great.
> That plow looks a little different....


Wideout XL with the led headlights upgrade

Still got my dino boss vxt from 2008 on the pickup... Best plow of life


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

and you sold the sidewalk tractor so now they all have to ride with you. 

I like it. Looks clean. No need to go get coffee you could run a full kitchen in that back seat.


----------



## GMC Driver

Its too early...


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> and you sold the sidewalk tractor so now they all have to ride with you.
> 
> I like it. Looks clean. No need to go get coffee you could run a full kitchen in that back seat.


Hahaha the back seat of these trucks is insane! But no didn't sell the sidewalk tractor, actually been putting him to work lately, can't believe how strong and useful a sub compact tractor can be


----------



## greywynd

Here's a little excavator bucket we finished some repair work on a week ago, and the first snow of the season.


----------



## SilverPine

Newest addition.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Covid case employee at the beer store in Erin...im assuming the whole town is infected now....


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SilverPine said:


> Newest addition.
> View attachment 207520


Looks good Randy, congrats


----------



## cet

SilverPine said:


> Newest addition.
> View attachment 207520


That should make sidewalks enjoyable.


----------



## Triple L

Nice outfit


----------



## SHAWZER

Enjoy the last 20c plus day until next spring


----------



## schrader

Looks like a cold wet week ahead, even see a few flakes in the forecast


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Enjoy the last 20c plus day until next spring


18° F and snowing...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> 18° F and snowing...


wear


----------



## SHAWZER

He might of hit his head while under the desk . 18c and raining in GR


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SilverPine said:


> Newest addition.
> View attachment 207520


I find we can hardly get in any sidewalks with a side by side.
Is is that you have alot of shoveling and snowblower work and thats great to carry everything. For the longest time we used and old style toolcat and it was good but the min bike racks, garbage cans and things were put infront of buildings we could hardly get by. Or we got by and I was doing stucco repairs in spring. GRRRR

I looked at one of these but went with kubota sidewalk tractor instead


----------



## SilverPine

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I find we can hardly get in any sidewalks with a side by side.
> Is is that you have alot of shoveling and snowblower work and thats great to carry everything. For the longest time we used and old style toolcat and it was good but the min bike racks, garbage cans and things were put infront of buildings we could hardly get by. Or we got by and I was doing stucco repairs in spring. GRRRR
> 
> I looked at one of these but went with kubota sidewalk tractor instead


Our issue is we have to do a couple large courtyards that the plow truck cannot fit into. The rtv made more sense than the tractor as it can carry all the ice melt bags and shovels, as well as both sidewalk guys. At the price of it.. would have preferred a skid steer personally.

Just have to find a use for it in the summer.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

i have priced a few machines or heard the prices from friends on some things.
s76 bobcat $79k plus tax
cat 906 with hla snow wing $119 tax in

there is a really nice case 621g 2019 that is basically new that Im falling in love with
$185k plus tax


----------



## schrader

Sounds like you have already bought it


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> wear


Rapid City, South Duhcoata


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rapid City, South Duhcoata


You are obviously not on a road trip. At best, a road mosey.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SilverPine said:


> Just have to find a use for it in the summer.


I always thought they were just a yuppy toy they have their uses. The trans and hydraulic control are nowhere near as easy to operate over long periods as a tractor.
In the summer I use mine with a 90 gallon water tank to water new trees on estates.
Also is great for hauling a tow behind chipper, chainsaws fuel,oil and tools on bush trails.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I also want to say that driving off a lawn, over a curb, into a parking lot, at full speed in one is a lot of fun cause you dont even feel it...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SilverPine said:


> Just have to find a use for it in the summer.


I vote on site irrigation service vehicle. It's a biased vote.


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> I also want to say that driving off a lawn, over a curb, into a parking lot, at full speed in one is a lot of fun cause you dont even feel it...


Any issues with spilling sandwich's?


----------



## SHAWZER

I have heard that he has dents in his cookie tin .......


----------



## SHAWZER

Lightly snowing


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Covid case employee at the beer store in Erin...im assuming the whole town is infected now....


You'd have to believe so!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader said:


> Sounds like you have already bought it


No not yet.... Boxing Day sale ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Aerospace Eng said:


> You are obviously not on a road trip. At best, a road mosey.


First somewhat vacay in several years, so we detoured on the way back.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC said:


> i have priced a few machines or heard the prices from friends on some things.
> s76 bobcat $79k plus tax
> cat 906 with hla snow wing $119 tax in
> 
> there is a really nice case 621g 2019 that is basically new that Im falling in love with
> $185k plus tax


How many hours on it?


----------



## DeVries

Wondering if anyone is using mobile cameras to not only protect their machinery on site but also check site conditions. I see the builders using them by their site trailers, just wondering if anyone has a company they would suggest to connect with.

GPS is one thing, but broken windows are an annoyance and a video of the perp would definitely help catching them.


----------



## SilverPine

DeVries said:


> Wondering if anyone is using mobile cameras to not only protect their machinery on site but also check site conditions. I see the builders using them by their site trailers, just wondering if anyone has a company they would suggest to connect with.
> 
> GPS is one thing, but broken windows are an annoyance and a video of the perp would definitely help catching them.


We have dashcams in all our vehicles. They way they are all parked, I'm sure every area is covered. Just an added security bonus from their real purpose. I can't see why equipment couldn't have a dashcam on it too.

On another note, I friend of mine used trail cams. 2/3 were stolen along with his dump trailer.


----------



## ff1221

DeVries said:


> Wondering if anyone is using mobile cameras to not only protect their machinery on site but also check site conditions. I see the builders using them by their site trailers, just wondering if anyone has a company they would suggest to connect with.
> 
> GPS is one thing, but broken windows are an annoyance and a video of the perp would definitely help catching them.


We use trail cameras because there is no hydro or easy access to internet otherwise id likely have a complete system up. We definitely aren't in as busy a spot as you are and we only have product and a few pieces of equipment in the yard so we can get by with trail cams. Caught somebody stealing manure today, its only manure but nobody asked and next week its gravel, brick, etc.


----------



## ff1221

there are trail cameras that will send pictures and video direct to your phone.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> Caught somebody stealing manure today, its only manure but nobody asked and next week its gravel, brick, etc.


Jokes on them...all my stuff is manure.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Jokes on them...all my stuff is manure.


I know, they took some of my best stuff!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Do you have power on site?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Snow showers....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I prefer a hot shower...but to each his own.


----------



## SHAWZER

That's how us Canadians prepare for Winter . We do wear Muck boots .......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I wasnt around to actually see this that day, but someone told me about it and that it was online. Thats quite the parade.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Edv...oUQvkqkiyzgKYAGkbonSvSAkFdPEywIhUMkvr9s6hHZ-o


----------



## BUFF

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I wasnt around to actually see this that day, but someone told me about it and that it was online. Thats quite the parade.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Edv...oUQvkqkiyzgKYAGkbonSvSAkFdPEywIhUMkvr9s6hHZ-o


That was quite the parade of iron.
He must have been a hell of a man.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I wasnt around to actually see this that day, but someone told me about it and that it was online. Thats quite the parade.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Edv...oUQvkqkiyzgKYAGkbonSvSAkFdPEywIhUMkvr9s6hHZ-o


Wow...quite the fleet and quite the parade.


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Thats quite the parade.


Super truckers.

Nice fleet though.


----------



## Turf Guy

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I wasnt around to actually see this that day, but someone told me about it and that it was online. Thats quite the parade.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Edv...oUQvkqkiyzgKYAGkbonSvSAkFdPEywIhUMkvr9s6hHZ-o


Wow, Impressive! To see all those people come out, definitely says something about the man!


----------



## DeVries

Wet snow this morning and plus 3 degrees. Region is out salting, must be new driver training day.


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 207800


Trimming toe nails tonight?


----------



## SHAWZER

Cutting more tread in the new GMC ?


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> Wet snow this morning and plus 3 degrees. Region is out salting, must be new driver training day.


Saw salt down at the Walmart @ McCloed and QEW this morning. Now we salt for frost? Is that ethical?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Was it -1... in BC.


----------



## SHAWZER

Very windy today , 15 - 17c later this week


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Surfs up


----------



## Mr.Markus

Snow and freeze up tonight then 3° by 10am tomorrow.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

15 mm of rain forecasted for me


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Spoke too soon now is 1-3 and freezing over night. I remember these forecasts.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Spoke too soon now is 1-3 and freezing over night. I remember these forecasts.


Mm of rain that is


----------



## schrader

Snow squall warning for us 10-15cm, seems way to early. Mid teens by the end of the week sure will feel nice.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Why did you have to say squalls...


----------



## SHAWZER

If you say it 3 times do they go away ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

So the salter is on, the county is already out salting. Had to dig it out of the warehouse, start and move everything I own to get at it lol. Glad I cleaned it up so good before putting it away, another quick grease, snugged up the chain and away she went throwing the dead bird inside across the shop...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Little interior work. 
Tidy up the wires.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I’ve downgraded to snack size


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I've downgraded to snack size


My dad called it " Teaching the kids about tax..."

There is 5cm in my driveway...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I just logged in and started checking mto cameras

Looks like things are starting nov 1 for some 
Hope everyone can manage. Not looking nice for some.


----------



## SHAWZER

Wife buys Kit Kat and Reeces Pieces every year for Halloween ....... has not been any kids here in 25 years .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just a salt run this morning, no one else out. It was pretty lonely. Just the way I like it...


----------



## SHAWZER

Did you have to dim all the lights in the new cockpit ?


----------



## ff1221

Municipality went by at 4, not sure why other than to get some early overtime i guess. Roads are sidewalks are dried from the wind here, few flakes in the ditch.


----------



## SilverPine

Newmarket, Vaughan, Richmond Hill, roads and walks covered in thick ice. Been out since 3 and have only seen one other salter out.


----------



## SHAWZER

About 8 cm on my deck , basically nothing in town .


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Wife buys Kit Kat and Reeces Pieces every year for Halloween ....... has not been any kids here in 25 years .


And that's a problem...


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Did you have to dim all the lights in the new cockpit ?


Yes , but its just a button push or 2. Back up camera is distractingly bright though..


----------



## Mr.Markus

SilverPine said:


> Newmarket, Vaughan, Richmond Hill, roads and walks covered in thick ice. Been out since 3 and have only seen one other salter out.


Didn't CET retire....


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Wife buys Kit Kat and Reeces Pieces every year for Halloween ....... has not been any kids here in 25 years .


They know you...?

https://youtu.be/uzLml7JdQDQ


----------



## Triple L

Absolutely mind blowing how many guys didn't salt today... Pure ice! But I guess some say contracts don't start till the 15th? If it's a year round seasonal contact I have a hard time justifying contract legalities, your paid to take care of the place for 12 months at a time, just do it... Or am I wrong for thinking like that?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> Absolutely mind blowing how many guys didn't salt today... Pure ice! But I guess some say contracts don't start till the 15th? If it's a year round seasonal contact I have a hard time justifying contract legalities, your paid to take care of the place for 12 months at a time, just do it... Or am I wrong for thinking like that?


Had the same thing with plowing last year. A bunch of "competitors" didn't plow even though there was more than enough...but contracts don't start until Nov. 15.

Never understand that.


----------



## Mr.Markus

One of my customers hadnt signed yet, they've been a customer for 22 years. At 8 am they called me to thank me for salting their lot. The contract followed in my email...


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> One of my customers hadnt signed yet, they've been a customer for 22 years. At 8 am they called me to thank me for salting their lot. The contract followed in my email...


Site checks this morning resulted in no required applications. But did get a few nervous procrastinators contacting this morning to ensure that services have been secured.


----------



## SHAWZER

I have a guy looking for a good used , small Tailgate Salter . Anyone have 1 for sale ?


----------



## SilverPine

SHAWZER said:


> I have a guy looking for a good used , small Tailgate Salter . Anyone have 1 for sale ?


I buddy of mine is selling an arctic tailgate salter. Used maybe 5 times, stored inside. He keeps offering it to me but I don't need it. Let me know if you'd like me to get a price.


----------



## SHAWZER

Sure , I sent you a pm


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I slept with one eye open 
I’d service just like you did chad 

Seems like it’s earlier and later every year. 
Sending out the 135 salt bins tomorrow. 
Fun 

Anyone have a hla mount for a 6115m or should I buy a front three point. Hitch


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mark Oomkes said:


> Had the same thing with plowing last year. A bunch of "competitors" didn't plow even though there was more than enough...but contracts don't start until Nov. 15.
> 
> Never understand that.


I'd cover it. Imagine having to defend it on a slip though. I don't have a contract till nov 15 but we serviced it anyways and the person slipped and blah blah loss of enjoyment of life. 
Id like to plea nice guys finish last ?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Didn't CET retire....


Almost


----------



## Matt_KMS

Popped into the local Bobcat dealer for a few things today and they had this cute little guy in the parking lot. Articulating, lift capacity of 1300lbs, 40" wide. It was pretty fun little machine to operate. Tempted to trade my S70 in on it but I feel like I've spent too much money already this year, lol. Around 45k well equipped.


----------



## Triple L

Biggest disappointment of life! Try popping a curb, or climbing the slightest hill, better yet digging into something! severely underpowered, definitely need a 2 speed transfer case


----------



## Matt_KMS

It was that bad huh? Its a shame because they look great and would seem to have lots of potential. Did you end up buying one or just demoing?


----------



## schrader

Looks like we are in for a week of nice weather, nice to see that sun


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader said:


> Looks like we are in for a week of nice weather, nice to see that sun


Hopefully two good weeks.

Shouldnt have taken my shorts out of the truck...


----------



## SHAWZER

Hard to get people sitting on the fence about Snow Contracts to jump in this weather . Maybe if I pushed them ........


----------



## SHAWZER

I shook the fence ........ got 2 of them.


----------



## Triple L

Matt_KMS said:


> It was that bad huh? Its a shame because they look great and would seem to have lots of potential. Did you end up buying one or just demoing?


Demo as I too thought they would be the cats @ss but quickly realized a 1025r would walk circles around the bobcrap for half the price to boot


----------



## DeVries

The Avant has more bottom end grunt. If your tall like I am there's no way you'll last more than an hour in it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Last weekends snow knocked the remainder of the presnow out of the trees. What a great week, cant say the grass has ever been this green when fall cleanups are almost done...


----------



## SilverPine

All because of a leaky manifold..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Can’t travel 
Got the winter tires going on Mrs champs car tomorrow. Farmers all finishing up with tractors. 
Got my skis shined up, grab a stick of juicy fruit 
Send out those nov bills. 

I’m dreaming of a salt free green Christmas


----------



## BC Handyman

Howdy all, long time since I been lurking, but other then the pre Halloween blast it’s just turning into winter temps here


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman said:


> Howdy all, long time since I been lurking, but other then the pre Halloween blast it's just turning into winter temps here


Hey you're still with us......


----------



## buttaluv

Welcome back man!


----------



## Triple L

Great day! metal pless blew 2 hoses within 10 seconds of hooking it up, and valve stems on the loader are soo old and brittle they let go while the machine was stationary and not even moving... Perfect timing I must admit, all that could have gone wrong at 2 am on our first plow! But everything Chad has is soo new hahahahaha


----------



## Mr.Markus

I blew a bearing on my big leaf blower. Wouldnt be a big deal but when it let go the shaft fell and broke the pulley. The bearing is $12 the pulley is $175 and has to be ordered from the States.
"Almost done fall cleanups "just turned into alot more work.
25 year old machine though so that sealed bearing has done well.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Mr.Markus said:


> I blew a bearing on my big leaf blower. Wouldnt be a big deal but when it let go the shaft fell and broke the pulley. The bearing is $12 the pulley is $175 and has to be ordered from the States.
> "Almost done fall cleanups "just turned into alot more work.
> 25 year old machine though so that sealed bearing has done well.


 No warning (whine, vibration, etc.)?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Great day! metal pless blew 2 hoses within 10 seconds of hooking it up, and valve stems on the loader are soo old and brittle they let go while the machine was stationary and not even moving... Perfect timing I must admit, all that could have gone wrong at 2 am on our first plow! But everything Chad has is soo new hahahahaha


That's why you need to parade those around town a little. Blade left. Blade right. Blade down. Blade up. Wing. Wing.

I like running a few loads tru the salter and spinning it off in the pile. Everything runs great till you load it up. In my dreams I get a new salter every year.


----------



## SHAWZER

Run it until it sounds real expensive to fix ......


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> That's why you need to parade those around town a little. Blade left. Blade right. Blade down. Blade up. Wing. Wing.
> 
> I like running a few loads tru the salter and spinning it off in the pile. Everything runs great till you load it up. In my dreams I get a new salter every year.


Salters under warranty has been the best decision... Even my accountant says what's going on? I said well I did get rid of the dodge hahahaha he said pardon lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Aerospace Eng said:


> No warning (whine, vibration, etc.)?


Have you heard one of these blowers...?lol
There are 4 bearings total, the one that went was on the back the hardest one to get at, the pulley that it shares the shaft with is spring tensioned and designed to give so it vibrates a little anyway. Hindsight should have changed them all out a while ago but its a spring fall machine and probably only sees 250hrs a year.
Our town still has a siren for the VFF, if I start the blower up in town they all start runing for the firehall.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Mr.Markus said:


> Have you heard one of these blowers...?lol
> There are 4 bearings total, the one that went was on the back the hardest one to get at, the pulley that it shares the shaft with is spring tensioned and designed to give so it vibrates a little anyway. Hindsight should have changed them all out a while ago but its a spring fall machine and probably only sees 250hrs a year.
> Our town still has a siren for the VFF, if I start the blower up in town they all start runing for the firehall.


Nope. Good point. The only blowers I have are the ones on my runway brooms, and I don't think I would hear a bearing there over the noise of the detroits, even if I wasn't running the broom.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Still haven’t done a pave job with the gehl spreader but I should have on this one. 

Roller works mint chad. 
You might not get it back.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Salters under warranty has been the best decision... Even my accountant says what's going on? I said well I did get rid of the dodge hahahaha he said pardon lol


You said you got rid of the dodge

He said you won't need the ram 
But I hear it's best to get a long horn

You said pardon

He said your married with a kid 
You won't need a ram And by the way how's her tulips ?

Wham!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Please


----------



## BUFF

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Please


My next one will be 60'X120' with 16' walls


----------



## Triple L

This should make my winter go about 10% better LOL

And here you thought I needed a crew cab because of baby haha

Words can't express how pathetic the factory gm stereo is


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> This should make my winter go about 10% better LOL
> 
> And here you thought I needed a crew cab because of baby haha
> 
> Words can't express how pathetic the factory gm stereo is


I agree, its pretty bad.


----------



## cet

Triple L said:


> Great day! metal pless blew 2 hoses within 10 seconds of hooking it up, and valve stems on the loader are soo old and brittle they let go while the machine was stationary and not even moving... Perfect timing I must admit, all that could have gone wrong at 2 am on our first plow! But everything Chad has is soo new hahahahaha


The snow business is so wonderful. You're are right, it could have been a whole lot worse at 2am with 10cms on the ground. I'm down to 2 trucks and not much plowing but I'm sure I'll still have challenges.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Wide load Rollin out !


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

35 feet of
Ever since I’ve been the champ 

Lol


----------



## DeVries

Oh deere, what a big blade you have there


----------



## Mr.Markus

Im curious, do any of you have deductibles on you liability insurance?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Im curious, do any of you have deductibles on you liability insurance?


Grande


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> Oh deere, what a big blade you have there


Scrapes like a close shave too 
And that 7330 has my favourite control 
It's like a hand rest of your palm and the finger tips are buttons.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Grande


Venti...?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Venti...?


Grande for me as well, venti would be nice


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Isn’t there something about bill 118 comming up soon.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Isn't there something about bill 118 comming up soon.


Yea, did you not react in time? We were given a whole day and a half notice.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Yea, did you not react in time? We were given a whole day and a half notice.
> 
> View attachment 208302


I like how yours is in the trash 
I got an email and hour and 15 mins before it was due. I didn't even see it till the next day. 
I feel like I'm just a little salt kernel in the big city shed anyways.


----------



## BUFF

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I feel like I'm just a little salt kernel in the big city shed anyways.


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SKRma7PDW10


----------



## Mr.Markus

Im way to use to being busy, take a day off to change over to snow tires, end up at the bota dealer by 9 am looking around. Some neat stuff going out. I think Dave got a new sidewalk rig...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I like how yours is in the trash
> I got an email and hour and 15 mins before it was due. I didn't even see it till the next day.
> I feel like I'm just a little salt kernel in the big city shed anyways.


Yep, by the time I read it, it was already past.


----------



## cet

I wonder who the moron is that designed the mounting system for the shoot/spinner on a Fisher Polycaster. Falls on the bottom point but the top one is next to impossible.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> I wonder who the moron is that designed the mounting system for the shoot/spinner on a Fisher Polycaster. Falls on the bottom point but the top one is next to impossible.


It's like trying to man handle a fridge on your own

I found my spinner shrunk in the sun. 
Had to elongate the holes


----------



## Mr.Markus

Powers out, trees down, had to move the short ribs to the barbecue.


----------



## schrader

Drove through a micro burst on the way home from Barrie, came out of nowhere crazy rain and wind. Hearing of lots of damage around Ontario.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I had to go check an alarm at a property, there are trees and branches everywhere on the roads and highways, nice to be home listening to the wind...


----------



## Mr.Markus

So call to check on my mom....
Little bit of excitement across the road from her in the retirement community this week. 
She sat on the veranda and watched it unfold right. The driveway directly across her. My 85 year old mother, i picture her with a sherry in hand watching the world burn....
https://www.wellingtonadvertiser.com/pine-meadows-staff-help-save-house-from-vehicle-fire/


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> It's like trying to man handle a fridge on your own
> 
> I found my spinner shrunk in the sun.
> Had to elongate the holes


I think the part that slides under the track needs to meet a grinder.


----------



## DeVries

The kids trampoline has disappeared, maybe its in Cobourg by now. Had the back wall of the salt shed blow out too.
Makes a frustrating day for fall cleanup crews I bet.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> Makes a frustrating day for fall cleanup crews I bet.


We finished ours on Friday. Looks like we have to start over...


----------



## SilverPine

DeVries said:


> The kids trampoline has disappeared, maybe its in Cobourg by now. Had the back wall of the salt shed blow out too.
> *Makes a frustrating day for fall cleanup crews I bet.*


Or easier..


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> The kids trampoline has disappeared, maybe its in Cobourg by now. Had the back wall of the salt shed blow out too.
> Makes a frustrating day for fall cleanup crews I bet.


I saw a tramampoline in the ditch on the the side of a road this morning....no houses around..
https://youtu.be/geHqnV4Mk_4


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> I wonder who the moron is that designed the mounting system for the shoot/spinner on a Fisher Polycaster. Falls on the bottom point but the top one is next to impossible.


----------



## SHAWZER

Snow Squall Watch for tonight and tomorrow ..... let the games begin .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Snow Squall Watch for tonight and tomorrow ..... let the games begin .


I am pre-sniffing...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 208408


LOL. I was going to go home and watch the last 2 hours. At 3pm I checked my phone to see how it was going and it was over. It was Sunday, what the heck was I doing working.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> LOL. I was going to go home and watch the last 2 hours. At 3pm I checked my phone to see how it was going and it was over. It was Sunday, what the heck was I doing working.


Whats a Sunday..?!?

Today the 6 snows went on the new truck and the salter wiring, got my Oct invoicing caught up, and now ready to do the Nov invoicing. I'm set for a break...still lots lined up before snow though.


----------



## SHAWZER

A day that is not cloudy .......


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Whats a Sunday..?!?


Just another day ending in Y.
Long term forecast says I'll be golfing Friday. This is our last year so after 45 years I hope this weather keeps going.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> Whats a Sunday..?!?
> 
> Today the 6 snows went on the new truck and the salter wiring, got my Oct invoicing caught up, and now ready to do the Nov invoicing. I'm set for a break...still lots lined up before snow though.


New snows? I thought the factory bibs looked pretty good to me anyway


----------



## Mr.Markus

Off roading in a dually....lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My dealer really didnt listen when I asked for MS tires.
The stock was not gonna cut it for the hilly terrain we have..








The winterforce are much better


----------



## SHAWZER

Squalls missed us here , got 2 - 3 cm of snow . Sun has been shining since 8 am .


----------



## Mr.Markus

I put the salter on and drove around, didnt salt anything the pavement temp was +4.
It had melted off completly by 8 am.
Some gung hoes were out using their smart about salt training hitting everything they have. Sunny and beautiful out now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> My dealer really didnt listen when I asked for MS tires.
> The stock was not gonna cut it for the hilly terrain we have..
> View attachment 208440
> 
> The winterforce are much better
> 
> View attachment 208441


The tyres that manufacturers and dealers get on plough trucks is borderline criminal.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> The tyres that manufacturers and dealers get on plough trucks is borderline criminal.


It's cause they think we're all Dutch...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> It's cause they think we're all Dutch...


Do the klompen give it away?


----------



## Mr.Markus

That's probably not it...


----------



## SHAWZER

Cut some treads in your wooden shoes , squalls just missed us again , heading south towards you .


----------



## Mr.Markus

It might be important to point out Im not Dutch... Not that theres anything wrong with that...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> The tyres that manufacturers and dealers get on plough trucks is borderline criminal.


Plow prep package should give you an option for meatier tires.... and built in cookie tin


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> It might be important to point out Im not Dutch... Not that theres anything wrong with that...


You ain't much?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> You ain't much?


That's right....!


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> Cut some treads in your wooden shoes , squalls just missed us again , heading south towards you .


Got it, thank you!


----------



## ff1221

Got downgraded at the last minute, looks like the weather network made a mistake!


----------



## SHAWZER

Did TWN fool you again ?


----------



## ff1221

Just about every time I look at their forecast!


----------



## S-205

Came across this set of nee studded snow wolf snow tires for a Bobcat that I won’t be using if anyone in Ontario is interested. I think the salter is going on today or tomorrow, always makes me feel behind the 8 ball when I see other guys running around with the salter and plow on already. I’m still Cutting grass!


----------



## SHAWZER

Watching my weather rock getting slowly covered in Snow , plus 10c tomorrow


----------



## Mr.Markus

Bought another 40ft, driver wasn't comfortable with backing it in with only 3 inches either side...whuss!
I don't care what you guys say about backhoes... They are awesome...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Bought another 40ft, driver wasn't comfortable with backing it in with only 3 inches either side...whuss!
> I don't care what you guys say about backhoes... They are awesome...
> 
> View attachment 208482
> 
> View attachment 208483


Meh, I just pick them up with the loader and put it where I want.


----------



## SHAWZER

For the Salt Shed ?


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> For the Salt Shed ?


Covid tasting room....... I mean testing room


----------



## Mr.Markus

Bedroom....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Meh, I just pick them up with the loader and put it where I want.


I didnt have 30 ft forks to put it between the sheds...


----------



## Triple L

You have to own the most stuff possible for a solo operation haha


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> My dealer really didnt listen when I asked for MS tires.
> The stock was not gonna cut it for the hilly terrain we have..
> View attachment 208440





Mr.Markus said:


> It's cause they think we're all Dutch...


I'm so dutch that we run the stock ones. At least until they won't pass safety.

Then we put something with a bit more bite. Been putting Firestone XTs on as of late. Not so $pendy.


----------



## GMC Driver

S-205 said:


> I think the salter is going on today or tomorrow, always makes me feel behind the 8 ball when I see other guys running around with the salter and plow on already. I'm still Cutting grass!


We have a couple salters mounted up, but only because they were new and dealer installed. Just too lazy to take them off, and with removable chutes you can still tow. I think the others might go in before the end of the week. Cleanups are done here, on to some other projects.

I don't get the plows though. We typically don't mount them up until there's something forecasted, and then it takes quite a bit to take them off. I'm not superstitious, but my employees always blame me for taking the plow off my truck and then it snows again.


----------



## SHAWZER

Bedroom off the shop , perfect


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> You have to own the most stuff possible for a solo operation haha


If you count all my personalities I have the most people working for me other than Jon...


Triple L said:


> You have to own the most stuff possible for a solo operation haha


Mow money mow problems....!
There is a bunch of junk that needs to go on kijiji...


----------



## SHAWZER

So ... bunks in the container are for the other people .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Someone stole 12 or more salt bins off a development of mine. Looks like they take a pail or two out each night in their truck then once they are lightened up they take them 
About 4 yards of salt 
12 pails and 12 bins and all the other bins are half empty. 

Smile for the camera 

I was so angry about it I was explaining it to someone on the phone walked behind my trailer to check the lights I just hooked up and wiped out on the ground because it was pure ice from someone dumping a mop bucket out the back door. 

What a night. Headed home


----------



## Mr.Markus

Never hurts to pee in your salt bins every now and then or have a few stray farm cats where you store it....


----------



## SHAWZER

Looking for a used 8 - 10 foot Rubber edge Pusher Box for a JD 244 size Loader . To be used on a rough , uneven Gravel Lot . Thanks


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Forward my calls to the lake


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHAWZER said:


> Looking for a used 8 - 10 foot Rubber edge Pusher Box for a JD 244 size Loader . To be used on a rough , uneven Gravel Lot . Thanks


I have some good hla pushers at the shop. They are steel trip but swap or add rubber. 
They were on skids. 
Shoot me a text 905377 $5 $5 $5 $5


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

One of my faves


----------



## SilverPine

Sunday is looking like the first real snow. I'm sure the totals will change 5-10 times by then.


----------



## By-The-Lake

Does anyone know a shop that can do truck frame repairs? Bent the tip on one side of my frame so the plow receiver is not alligned to allow plow to be mounted.


----------



## S-205

I dont know of any in your area but Call around to different body shops that have a frame machine. If they don’t have one they can probably point you in the direction of someone who does.


----------



## By-The-Lake

Basically that's what I did. I called the local Dodge dealer to see who they recommended. One of the places was a local collision place. Called and asked if they did frame work and it turns out they do and are also looking for a plow guy. Emailed them a contract and will let me know on Monday if they want to sign up.


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN forecast says some people better fill up there cookie tin .......


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like I am going to miss out on this little storm . Have fun you guys to the South


----------



## ff1221

I hope I'm missing it too, looking promising but I'm still going to get a tractor ready!


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

The Ontario 511 app has all the traffic cameras for all of Ontario if anyone is interested. Looks like it even shows when the city plows are out in certain municipalities. Pretty convenient.


----------



## SHAWZER

Was just looking at that . Toronto is almost all red with track your plows . Ha Ha


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SHAWZER said:


> Was just looking at that . Toronto is almost all red with track your plows . Ha Ha


Actually just called in the army to help out.


----------



## SHAWZER

What is the Army going to do ?


----------



## DeVries

Looking like winter here now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ill be plowing within the hour, salt run was holding but its coming down pretty steady now...


----------



## SHAWZER

You have a high hood or low lights ?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> Ill be plowing within the hour, salt run was holding but its coming down pretty steady now...
> View attachment 208672


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> You have a high hood or low lights ?


High....! Forget the plow is even there...


----------



## Triple L

Hooking onto the plow became a 2 person job for me as well with the new GM... Ps western led headlights are worth the money, love them so far


----------



## By-The-Lake

Good to hear. Hoping to find the time to buy a pair this week.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> Hooking onto the plow became a 2 person job for me as well with the new GM... Ps western led headlights are worth the money, love them so far


What..?! Have you been hanging around with Cet? I thought you loved Boss?

6 inches of snow here, i only notice its heavy when I have to shovel it.....still supposed to continue for another 4 hours


----------



## SHAWZER

Time to stock up with more cookies ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> What..?! Have you been hanging around with Cet? I thought you loved Boss?
> 
> 6 inches of snow here, i only notice its heavy when I have to shovel it.....still supposed to continue for another 4 hours


Can it stop now?


----------



## SHAWZER

About 1 inch here , less in town


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Time to stock up with more cookies ?


Forgot the tin, is ok got some pringles at the gas station...


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> What..?! Have you been hanging around with Cet? I thought you loved Boss?
> 
> 6 inches of snow here, i only notice its heavy when I have to shovel it.....still supposed to continue for another 4 hours


Wideout XL for the win, boss at heart but can't say enough good things about this plow

Solid 10cm here, baby's inbed off we go plowing


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Salt was doing good for a while then the rain was not rain and it dumped. 

Pouring rain now here. Scraped everything. Check at 3am 

Zzz


----------



## SHAWZER

3 inches of snow on my Weather Rock , not even 1" in town


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SHAWZER said:


> What is the Army going to do ?


Ah, was just making fun of this. Thought Toronto could never live it down.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...tman-called-in-the-army-for-snow-removal.html


----------



## ff1221

About an inch here but nothing stuck to the hard surfaces, nothing in town and was 4.4 degrees at 4am.


----------



## Mr.Markus

First full push here, between 6-8 inches depending where on my route I measure...
Gravel drives were a PITA...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> First full push here, between 6-8 inches depending where on my route I measure...
> Gravel drives were a PITA...


I have 3 gravel sites and one with huge potholes, that was bad.
One place I have has 20 minutes of shoveling and that was hard. Where you push the snow off the sidewalk the curb is raised 1/2", made shoveling brutal and I bet that's a nice trip hazard.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> First full push here, between 6-8 inches depending where on my route I measure...
> Gravel drives were a PITA...


No one likes a bragger...


----------



## SHAWZER

Maybe because his hood is higher he thinks the snow is deeper ..... ?


----------



## Triple L

I'm starting to really like the view from the office lol


----------



## GMC Driver

ff1221 said:


> About an inch here but nothing stuck to the hard surfaces, nothing in town and was 4.4 degrees at 4am.


Same here, but temps dropped after midnight. We went out with the salt shakers for some flash freezing, nice little test run.


----------



## SHAWZER

3 - 4 " of snow overnight at home , just a dusting in town . Temps rising and radar shows rain now


----------



## ff1221

About an inch here, was 3 degrees at 5am and half the snow was melted.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Oh no! That doesn't look good


----------



## SHAWZER

Keep driving until it sounds real expensive .........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Oh no! That doesn't look good
> View attachment 208830


You in Sudbury by chance?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> You in Sudbury by chance?


Looks like a Chevy though. A 2019 Cummings can pull 21000 lbs, so I've heard.


----------



## DeVries

Chains aren't that expensive.


----------



## SHAWZER

Last words , It will be fine ... it won't go anywhere .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hopefully he just hurts his equipment and learns from it....or mto drives by, theres an inspection station on the highway he's avoiding..


----------



## SHAWZER

Sure looks like he damaged a few things


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

my salter was half empty this am and I went over a newly modified rail track. I got to my own plaza and got out to check how much salt I had left and the salter had done a twist 
Cross strapped front to back and back to front. Aluminum deck with wood under salter. 
I think it was tight but loaded it should have been tightened. I’m going to make some changes.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> my salter was half empty this am and I went over a newly modified rail track. I got to my own plaza and got out to check how much salt I had left and the salter had done a twist
> Cross strapped front to back and back to front. Aluminum deck with wood under salter.
> I think it was tight but loaded it should have been tightened. I'm going to make some changes.


I had one shift one year as I went around a sharp corner, felt it more or less thump against the side of the box, turned around and went through the corner the other way...that fixed it....

Hey champ....The criss/cross method that everyone uses allows for up and down movement , think like a scissor jack. To keep it down put a strap over the middle and bind it down tight....
I says pardon....
Put a strap over the middle and bind it down tight...
Or loooose it. It snaps..
You Flip it over and solar plex it to the shoulder...
Lol


----------



## DeVries

You've lost all the mericans when you talk like that Markus.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> Oh no! That doesn't look good
> View attachment 208830


Better question is what the heck are you driving? Those mirrors are wack


----------



## Mr.Markus

And right hand drive at that....lol.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC said:


> my salter was half empty this am and I went over a newly modified rail track. I got to my own plaza and got out to check how much salt I had left and the salter had done a twist
> Cross strapped front to back and back to front. Aluminum deck with wood under salter.
> I think it was tight but loaded it should have been tightened. I'm going to make some changes.


Wood and aluminum will be very hard to stop from slipping. Even if you only put 2 bolts in with the 4 straps that would take care of all your problems.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sad to hear about Diego Maradona, a childhood sports hero of mine. 60 is way too young...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Sad to hear about Diego Maradona, a childhood sports hero of mine. 60 is way too young...


He's still a hero in Naples. If times were different, the San Paolo would be booming come Sunday and the chants, flags and banners would've all been for him.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The secret to making sure my wife doesn't touch my deliveries seems to be to order heavy stuff....
I had the dealer quote me on a quick hitch, $900, princess auto had a sale on cat 2, pretty heavy duty. $189 I bought 2...


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> The secret to making sure my wife doesn't touch my deliveries seems to be to order heavy stuff....
> I had the dealer quote me on a quick hitch, $900, princess auto had a sale on cat 2, pretty heavy duty. $189 I bought 2...
> View attachment 208912


I've had a princess hitch since 2009, it's been great, 0 issues with it, similar pricing even back then


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

https://hivissafety.ca/
Some really great deals on gloves here 
Or mittens for your kittens


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> I've had a princess hitch since 2009, it's been great, 0 issues with it, similar pricing even back then


I was too young to bother thinking I needed one. I am getting quite tired of hooking and unhooking attachments, only took 30 years....


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> I was too young to bother thinking I needed one. I am getting quite tired of hooking and unhooking attachments, only took 30 years....


I thought you had a tractor for each attachment.


----------



## Mr.Markus

3 with 3pths but as I assume all you guys with kids know theres always a favorite....


----------



## DeVries

Shawzer better get the sandwiches chilled and the loaders cookie tin filled up.
May have to push some snow soon by the looks of it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yay....gravel driveways are gonna suck again... Much ad I have enjoyed the long fall season I would appreciate a good freeze up first...


----------



## ff1221

Maybe it'll come after it all melts late week!


----------



## SHAWZER

My nose print will be on the window .... watching my weather rock .


----------



## SHAWZER

I have been looking out the window .... Can't even see the rock or my shop


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> I have been looking out the window .... Can't even see the rock or my shop


Better take a couple CV-19 taste test....


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> I have been looking out the window .... Can't even see the rock or my shop


We would ask for pics but we already know your chalk drawings of snowstorms don't help anybody....


----------



## Mr.Markus

I was saving that one all summer....


----------



## SHAWZER

I will take the test now at 11;30 am , just finished plowing my own driveway . Round 2 early tomorrow morning . About 1 foot of Heavy Wet Crap plus drifts


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> We would ask for pics but we already know your chalk drawings of snowstorms don't help anybody....
> View attachment 209122


I taught you well Grasshopper .........


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have a rental house that is vacant and I don’t want to rent it. Someone plowed the driveway as a friendly gesture last snow and took half the driveway with them. It was nicely packed recycled asphalt and now it’s base. I don’t even know how they got that much up. Maybe it was a loader. 

When you go to grandmas house and the wolf has been there.... what a big nose you have


----------



## schrader

Lucky if we ended up with 10cm here. I was hoping for 50cm might as well start winter of with a bang.


----------



## Triple L

Windows down speakers bumpin


----------



## GMC Driver

Triple L said:


> Windows down speakers bumpin


Nice rig Chad - how's the wipeout?


----------



## ff1221

Slept in yesterday, got to town late but the majority of the snow came after so an early start would have been worse. Ended up with around 15cm. Terrible stuff to play with, wife kept breaking shear bolts on her blower, cleanup should be easier this morning.


----------



## BUFF

Triple L said:


> Windows down speakers bumpin


Plowing like a teenager/Oomkes?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Plowing like a teenager/Oomkes?


SKWBE


----------



## DeVries

Someone forgot to tell the town operator he needed to spread the sand on the road not dump it in piles


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> Someone forgot to tell the town operator he needed to spread the sand on the road not dump it in piles


Speedy deterrent.


----------



## Triple L

GMC Driver said:


> Nice rig Chad - how's the wipeout?


It's been great, it's the XL, it moves alot more snow then a wee plow


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> It's been great, it's the XL, it moves alot more snow then a wee plow


Does the added base knock the snow loose from the blade...?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> Someone forgot to tell the town operator he needed to spread the sand on the road not dump it in piles


I remember years ago there being a pile like that on the side of the off ramp in grafton

I pulled over and shoveled it into my salter.


----------



## SHAWZER

Another 20 cm of wet cement plus drifts . Regrade some gravel lots while you plow , lots of fun


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Someone forgot to tell the town operator he needed to spread the sand on the road not dump it in piles


Hazzard County?


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I remember years ago there being a pile like that on the side of the off ramp in grafton
> 
> I pulled over and shoveled it into my salter.


Grafton is a Hamlet...they dont have any equipment. When it gets icy they send a clerk out there with a shovel to sand the off ramp...You could've caused a pileup..


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Grafton is a Hamlet...they dont have any equipment. When it gets icy they send a clerk out there with a shovel to sand the off ramp...You could've caused a pileup..


To sand or not to sand, that is the question


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> Does the added base knock the snow loose from the blade...?


Oh buddy does it ever... Real life concert experience haha


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Oh buddy does it ever... Real life concert experience haha


Have you been able to pull off some random site checks to get out of changing diapers?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Drove thru the Winners parking lot to check up on the competitor. They made it out this time. 
I almost got out my broom and swept that up.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Grafton is a Hamlet...they dont have any equipment. When it gets icy they send a clerk out there with a shovel to sand the off ramp...You could've caused a pileup..


They work from home now. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> They work from home now. Lol


Salting aps applied by drone....


----------



## JD Dave

Doesn't look to bad for a 7 year old work truck.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave said:


> View attachment 209217
> View attachment 209217
> Doesn't look to bad for a 7 year old work truck.


Is that the CSE Chads second edition 
Your rolling with there? 
You only bought that cause it's got a few extra cup holders. Show us the drivers door... any puke

Kidding. Good to see you post.


----------



## Mr.Markus

CSE ? (Coffee Seeker Elite)...


----------



## SHAWZER

Chasing Snow Everywhere ...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave said:


> View attachment 209217
> View attachment 209217
> Doesn't look to bad for a 7 year old work truck.


Not surprising if you only use it to get coffee.


----------



## GMC Driver

CSE = Commercial Snow Expert?

There are a few more I can come up with. CS Expert isn't tough to figure out, trying to keep it family friendly.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

GMC Driver said:


> CSE = Commercial Snow Expert?
> 
> There are a few more I can come up with. CS Expert isn't tough to figure out, trying to keep it family friendly.


He does have a kid now.... gotta be an expert


----------



## JD Dave

You guys are on a roll. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

I fell here...!


----------



## SHAWZER

So were you able to get back up ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> I fell here...!
> View attachment 209266


It happened to me too... 
fell in love with white dodge then the green tractor


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Passed Cets wife on the way home from Canadian tire. $12.99 for 26” shovels. Look good. 

Made a friend. Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Even enough for the whole ppm crew


----------



## BUFF

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Passed Cets wife on the way home from Canadian tire. $12.99 for 26" shovels. Look good.
> 
> Made a friend. Lol


Could have been a repurposed Water Heater mounted on the back bumper..


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Passed Cets wife on the way home from Canadian tire. $12.99 for 26" shovels. Look good.


HH had the good 24" Garant on sale last week for $11.97


----------



## Mr.Markus

CT had a little battery operated 20" snowblower last week for $329.
I figured itd be good for getting the wife to do the back deck. It works so good Im thinking of putting it on my truck for the walks at the seniors homes and my other small comercials. Wonder if it can be charged in the aux socket...?

(The blower not the wife)


----------



## Mr.Markus

More salt for the sea can....


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Even enough for the whole ppm crew


Love the bad reviews, amazes me people think a 12 dollar shovel will last a lifetime, they should all go buy one of those stupid shovels with a steel cutting edge and find out what real frustration is like!


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave said:


> View attachment 209217
> View attachment 209217
> Doesn't look to bad for a 7 year old work truck.


Finally staked the driveway eh lol

Make sure you grease the communication port on that salter, like actually not kidding, they are a joke


----------



## DeVries

Triple L said:


> Finally staked the driveway eh lol
> 
> Make sure you grease the communication port on that salter, like actually not kidding, they are a joke


Best thing to do with that salter is get rid of it. I like Boss stuff but that thing was a total POS.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> CT had a little battery operated 20" snowblower last week for $329.
> I figured itd be good for getting the wife to do the back deck. It works so good Im thinking of putting it on my truck for the walks at the seniors homes and my other small comercials. Wonder if it can be charged in the aux socket...?
> 
> (The blower not the wife)





GMC Driver said:


> HH had the good 24" Garant on sale last week for $11.97


$21.97 at my home hardware

Canadian tire also has small scoops 
Frank brand for 1.99. Handy for the bins


----------



## JD Dave

I hope not. We just bought it for the guys for hand salting between cars and they love it. Spreading parking lots with a pickup is a little like plowing with them. Lol. I actually just bought another one for the other sidewalk truck. The Boss dealer is 5 min from my shop so I went with Boss. I really wanted a Striker but dealer support is very important to me. Plus the owners son has four tractors plowing for us.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> $21.97 at my home hardware
> 
> Canadian tire also has small scoops
> Frank brand for 1.99. Handy for the bins


I still have a bunch of large feed scoops I bought at a feed mill for 99¢. I bought 30 of them....I only have 12 bins out...lol
The scoops do get stolen alot though...


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> I hope not. We just bought it for the guys for hand salting between cars and they love it. Spreading parking lots with a pickup is a little like plowing with them. Lol. I actually just bought another one for the other sidewalk truck. The Boss dealer is 5 min from my shop so I went with Boss. I really wanted a Striker but dealer support is very important to me. Plus the owners son has four tractors plowing for us.


Striker dealers cant be as bad as Case dealers....
Oh.!


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> I fell here...!
> View attachment 209266


 I just realized where this was. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> I just realized where this was. Lol


I though I crossed a line...lol.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

And so it begins. 

Know thy enemy.... lol

make ice at home. Melt ice at work.


----------



## DeVries

I'm giving up on the rink this year. Unless you live in Manitoba or Saskatchewan the temps just dont stay below freezing for long enough..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> I'm giving up on the rink this year. Unless you live in Manitoba or Saskatchewan the temps just dont stay below freezing for long enough..


This is my point 
Make rink and make $$$
Wax my skis. Buy new skis. Buy new sled. I'm dreaming of a green Christmas 
But if it's white I Hope we HAUL snow


----------



## DeVries

My green Christmas came today. 
It was like a shopping mall in my yard today. Lots of stuff sold on kijijji. People are in the buying mood, maybe cause most came from locked down areas and needed an excuse to get out. 
Now I just need to sell my overpriced camper


----------



## cet

JD Dave said:


> I hope not. We just bought it for the guys for hand salting between cars and they love it. Spreading parking lots with a pickup is a little like plowing with them. Lol. I actually just bought another one for the other sidewalk truck. The Boss dealer is 5 min from my shop so I went with Boss. I really wanted a Striker but dealer support is very important to me. Plus the owners son has four tractors plowing for us.


Why is it Boss and Ford owners always like their dealers to be close by?


----------



## SHAWZER

I thought it was because of the fuel mileage .....


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like some of us in Southern Ontario are getting a little snow now


----------



## ff1221

Bit of rain down south here. Air is maybe a little colder off the Bay than the Lake!


----------



## SHAWZER

Only a light dusting here . Farther south and east are getting some snow.


----------



## SHAWZER

Maybe MM is chewing on cookies ?


----------



## ff1221

4.2 and rising here, id suspect it is nearly tropical down around Markus territory!


----------



## SHAWZER

Lot of little red trucks on Ontario 511 site


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hovering around 0...
We had a cm+ and a little drizzle.
Salted the paved lots and went back to bed.


----------



## GMC Driver

I'm a little surprised here - two nights with a good freeze, ground temps are down. Figured it would stick for sure, but barely sticks to the lawn this morning.

No salt shakers out, temps are on the rise.


----------



## DeVries

T.O got a bit of a surprise this morning. Apparently plowable?


----------



## ff1221

Never dropped below 3 here all night, guess the lake is pretty warm yet.


----------



## JD Dave

Yea we had a full plow in the city but Brampton was a salt.


----------



## cet

Our 1cm forecast looked at lot more like 10cm. My early salt and full nights sleep didn't work out well.


----------



## SilverPine

I had 11cm in newmarket as of 530am. They called for 1cm with a 60% chance.. a bit off on this one.


----------



## SHAWZER

You guys have to learn to share ......


----------



## JD Dave

We don’t want to share you can have it all.


----------



## SHAWZER

Send it all here , just not all at once .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Couldn’t figure out why my lots looked like garbage on a salt this am. My Stryker “guard” was blocking the spread on passenger side. 
Made my lots look silly. So the Milwaukee cordless grinder and cut off disk works great. 

We plow a trailer park and someone passed out my email address to all the residents. I guess they didn’t like the snow lumps and some of the gravel today.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Strange one today, I'm at major mack between 27 and 50, not to terrible, maybe 4 cm if that. Closer to the 400 had about 7 cm and slightly east of the 400 (at major mack) had about 10 cm. Salt was holding on one side of town, had to plow on the other.


----------



## DeVries

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Couldn't figure out why my lots looked like garbage on a salt this am. My Stryker "guard" was blocking the spread on passenger side.
> Made my lots look silly. So the Milwaukee cordless grinder and cut off disk works great.
> 
> We plow a trailer park and someone passed out my email address to all the residents. I guess they didn't like the snow lumps and some of the gravel today.


You do know that you can adjust that guard eh?


----------



## Mr.Markus

They dont look like they adjust much but they certainly make a difference when someone plays with them


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> You do know that you can adjust that guard eh?


He did...we adjust ours as well...off.


----------



## cet

DeVries said:


> You do know that you can adjust that guard eh?


He did adjust it LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Deals at Napa. Oh yeah


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I asked if they could gift wrap me the noco starter pack. Nice unit apparently.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I asked if they could gift wrap me the noco starter pack. Nice unit apparently.


Save your money...


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I asked if they could gift wrap me the noco starter pack. Nice unit apparently.


They are handy, I've had mine start the backhoe from a dead battery and nice to keep in the truck as it comes with a aux cigarette lighter adapter to charge. They hold a charge a long time.(20 days when unused)

I prefer their smart chargers to recondition batteries that are slow to charge. The desulficationabobadoodle is new to me, I always thought a battery was done when it wouldn't charge anymore. Its paid for itself over and over putting off buying new batteries.
https://www.amazon.ca/NOCO-GENIUS5-Fully-Automatic-Temperature-Compensation/dp/B07W8KJH44


----------



## Mr.Markus

The old girl doesn't owe me but I certainly owe her... 
She still runs like a top so she will make a great back up, even at 600k.
Just have to make her feel beautiful again...
Little body work, clean paint and new decals...


----------



## GMC Driver

That's a common problem on the '08-14s. I've had to fix a few. Don't know why, but the metal seems really thin on that style.

I'm sure the '15-19 have no thicker steel, just haven't seen the points where the cancer gets to them yet.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I figure this truck has thrown 1500 ton of salt and probably another 800 ton of sand/salt. 
It wore out a brand new plow and is on its second. Its like a family member now..lol.
Picked up a driver seat for $120. Didnt. notice how bad it had sunk till I got the new truck.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> I figure this truck has thrown 1500 ton of salt and probably another 800 ton of sand/salt.
> It wore out a brand new plow and is on its second. Its like a family member now..lol.
> Picked up a driver seat for $120. Didnt. notice how bad it had sunk till I got the new truck.


but the passenger seat holds the cookies, lunch and wallet.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I asked if they could gift wrap me the noco starter pack. Nice unit apparently.


Probably one of the top 10 things I've ever bought, I couldn't be more happy with the noco


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> They are handy, I've had mine start the backhoe from a dead battery and nice to keep in the truck as it comes with a aux cigarette lighter adapter to charge. They hold a charge a long time.(20 days when unused)
> 
> I prefer their smart chargers to recondition batteries that are slow to charge. The desulficationabobadoodle is new to me, I always thought a battery was done when it wouldn't charge anymore. Its paid for itself over and over putting off buying new batteries.
> https://www.amazon.ca/NOCO-GENIUS5-Fully-Automatic-Temperature-Compensation/dp/B07W8KJH44


Are they really that good? I got 3 batteries in my shop right now I thought were cooked as they wouldn't start a duramax truck anymore.... So this thing will bring them back to life?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Some batteries are just done but Ive brought back a a dozen or so that wouldnt hold a charge anymore.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> but the passenger seat holds the cookies, lunch and wallet.


Passenger seat is mint. Never been used...


----------



## SHAWZER

Told my wife that she needs a little body work , new decals and a new seat ...... going to be a quiet weekend ........


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Passenger seat is mint. Never been used...


That reminds me of my mint 3 YO oven we have...


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> That reminds me of my mint 3 YO oven we have...


Have you been following JDs dishwasher advise too...?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Have you been following JDs dishwasher advise too...?


Anyone I know that's getting married I tell them of the advise JD Dave gave me.

I had a chat with JD Dave the other day 
he text me at 5am on the one day I didn't have to site check.

I had to get a trailer load of computer cases today as we have been pretty busy. The gaming market has pushed computer sales up. I decided to order lone star fajitas to bring home. Markus can you etransfer me your share for the nachos.


----------



## Mr.Markus

How did.your conversation with Dave go...?


----------



## cet

This looks like a deal if anyone is looking.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/298554394886842


----------



## Mr.Markus

12 minutes after you posted and its gone...


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> 12 minutes after you posted and its gone...


So... good deal?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Must've been...didnt get to see what it was.


----------



## SHAWZER

I can still see it


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> I can still see it


Do you still have it drawn on the chalkboard?


----------



## cet

I can open the link. It's an 2018 8-16 Ebling for $2500.00


----------



## SHAWZER

Yes , I can pull it up and you cannot . Is that telling you something . Ha Ha


----------



## Mr.Markus

I dont facebook...
It just tells me the item isnt available anymore...

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/unavailable-product/


----------



## SHAWZER

Lots of good stuff on fb marketplace . Thats where I found the used Boss controller I bought and some other stuff


----------



## Mr.Markus

Probably best I dont find a source for more stuff...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> I can still see it


Stop the sniff/sip/guzzle testing...


----------



## SHAWZER

That's what my wife said last week .......


----------



## SHAWZER

MM that ebling backdrag blade is still on Marketplace


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> MM that ebling backdrag blade is still on Marketplace


I just sold one last spring...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I just sold one last spring...


Any pics?

I'm interested...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I cant even see the one thats for sale...lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ill start the bidding at $2500


----------



## Triple L

Mark Oomkes said:


> Any pics?
> 
> I'm interested...


You can't come here anyways lol


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> I just sold one last spring...


Just took him until fall to pick it up...

I think I was supposed to pick up some pins too. Getting a little rusty...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> I think I was supposed to pick up some pins too. Getting a little rusty...


Yes you are...


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes you are...


3 teenagers and 1 pre-teen - it's getting harder to hear myself think.

I have to ask permission first.


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver said:


> Just took him until fall to pick it up...
> 
> I think I was supposed to pick up some pins too. Getting a little rusty...


I guess it was fall...LOL My sister has the pins in Fort Erie, she took them to get to you last Xmas. Couple more days and they'll probably be back here for her yearly visit.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Some new swag, storm coat. I dont spend what the big boys spend but nice to be compt something other than a hat....


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> Some new swag, storm coat. I dont spend what the big boys spend but nice to be compt something other than a hat....
> View attachment 209904


You use instagram filters now???
As that sure looks pink to me hahahaha


----------



## cet

It's for his wife.


Triple L said:


> You use instagram filters now???
> As that sure looks pink to me hahahaha


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nothing wrong with some pink...


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> Nothing wrong with some pink...


Tell that to JD


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its definitely orange, I think your eyes have been permanently tinted while Xmas shopping.


----------



## SHAWZER

No snow was forecasted for today , radar is clear . Another 2" has fallen since this morning . Colder temps equal fluffy snow .


----------



## DeVries

5-10 on tap for Hamilton to T.O 

I agree, cold temps keep the snow fluffy


----------



## ff1221

Yep squall off the lake gave us 4", didn't start until 8 this morning so early morning clean up.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Touch of salt this am and six hours of sun did the trick on 2cm 

Wish I could bottle that sun up and use it here and there wheb needed. 

Kingston stayed bare


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Markus gets a jacket. 


They are trying to prime your pump to get some of those Markus bucks. 

Meanwhile the tandem brinks is getting a hitch plate installed to tow a pup.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just a dusting here, less than a cm.
Cold enough for a salt to speed things up.
Then the salter off to deliver and stack a bushcord of wood for a customer. 
Looking like all the good customers will be around for Xmas....even the ones with places in Florida.


----------



## ff1221

This year is going to be quite the adjustment for a lot of snowbirds!


----------



## SHAWZER

Yes there will be even more people whining about a bit of cold weather and snow


----------



## DeVries

I'm hoping that more of our condo walks and drives will get shoveled now that there are more people home.


----------



## GMC Driver

ff1221 said:


> This year is going to be quite the adjustment for a lot of snowbirds!


Yes!



DeVries said:


> I'm hoping that more of our condo walks and drives will get shoveled now that there are more people home.


There's a positive spin - I like that. Except my worry is that the expectation will be rather different, and their first winter experience will be a stark reminder that we don't catch snowflakes.


----------



## Triple L

https://www.canadianunderwriter.ca/...a-flurry-of-snow-removal-capacity-1004201095/


----------



## DeVries

Weather advisory for 2-4 cms. Really? Must be trying to sell more advertising on TWN.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I think they should have put a section for snow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just enough to burn through any residual salt, according to the radar all morning the guys in Hamilton should have more than us up here.


----------



## DeVries

3 most westerly sites were plowable. The rest got salt. 
Forecast was slightly off. Amounts and timing.


----------



## GMC Driver

Full push on everything here. Timing was off - we started too early. But we were also done early.

Few kinks to work out. Little equipment issues, personnel is another matter.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Don't know if anyone is in the market for 200lbs vibrators but I just got these in from Canimex. Figured I'd give it a shot and support a Canadian manufacturer. Of course come to find out the units are manufactured in China anyway.
I needed one on a backup salter and another as general backup so I got two. Installed them both. I'll let everyone know how it goes. But seeing as kooy wants $904.00 for one (granted, OEM) I figured no harm in trying these ones out.










https://www.groupecanimex.com/en/mechanical-and-electrical/major-product-lines/dc-vibrator-motor


----------



## DeVries

Few kinks to work out. Little equipment issues, personnel is another matter.
[/QUOTE]

Same, I have two in quarantine apparently.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Thats a good deal but theyre from Quebec, hardly Canadian..lol.


----------



## cet

On my 2016 Sierra I've lost only the left rear signal and brake. Everything else works. Is there a fuse that controls the power to just this area. The running and reverse lights work.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> Same, I have two in quarantine apparently.


These two weren't smart enough to come up with that excuse. Then they would have the next 2 weeks off.

Should right a book of excuses, or at least keep track of the excuses. The ol' "I must have ate something..." gets used alot. We always give our standby guys 24 hours notice (if possible). I'm gonna have to issue a dietary guide for snow removal staff.


----------



## GMC Driver

cet said:


> On my 2016 Sierra I've lost only the left rear signal and brake. Everything else works. Is there a fuse that controls the power to just this area. The running and reverse lights work.


Should be a separate fuse for the stop/turn. 2016 - IIRC it is in the underhood fuse box.


----------



## cet

GMC Driver said:


> Should be a separate fuse for the stop/turn. 2016 - IIRC it is in the underhood fuse box.


I can't find anything. Only fuses for trailer lights.


----------



## GMC Driver

My mistake - I recall 27 & 28 under gas, but you said the parking light works. Or 25 & 26 under Diesel.

Don't think it's it the other 2 instrument panel fuse boxes. Hmm...


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> I can't find anything. Only fuses for trailer lights.


My trailer on the 2020 blew that and took out the box lights too. Did you check to see if the trailer fuse was blown.

Edit, my box may be tied into the trailer harness by the upfitter...lol.


----------



## cet

So I've found 2 BCM fuses in the passenger fuse box, 1 controls front signal and 1 rear. 1 BCM fuse in the drivers fuse box controls the front and I can't find any other fuses that are blown. I find it hard to believe I have 1 broken wire in the main harness. I've disconnected the plug at the back of the truck and I have power to the reverse and running lights. The other 2 pins have no power but 1 must be a ground.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I know you checked the bulbs right?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> I know you checked the bulbs right?


Yes sir


----------



## cet

7 hours screwing with this and I give up. I've determined that body control module fuses control the signals and brakes. There is a fuse for each corner of the truck. All the fuses on the drivers side are good so I can only figure there is a broken wire. We unplugged the harness at the back and blew it out with air and the only thing we accomplished was blowing the fuse for the running lights. In the end I just put a single wire on a 7 pin trailer plug and jumped the other end to the brake/signal wire. Works but the signal flashes quickly.


----------



## snowking2000

Random question. Anyone know where to get the snowplow shovels in Canada? Box stores don't carry them. Their website wont ship here. Is the Garant Poly one any good?


----------



## SHAWZER

Think there was a guy on here from Ontario called Warrior selling some used snowplow shovels , But that was awhile ago .


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

snowking2000 said:


> Random question. Anyone know where to get the snowplow shovels in Canada? Box stores don't carry them. Their website wont ship here. Is the Garant Poly one any good?


I use the garant poly ones. They are very good. I got mine through SiteOne Landscape Supply.

https://www.garant.com/tools/s/winter-tools/snow-shovels/uhmw-snow-pusher/snow-pusher-30-uhmw/


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Lowe’s had their kobalt brand on sale last week. Might still be


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Don't know if anyone is in the market for 200lbs vibrators but I just got these in from Canimex. Figured I'd give it a shot and support a Canadian manufacturer. Of course come to find out the units are manufactured in China anyway.
> I needed one on a backup salter and another as general backup so I got two. Installed them both. I'll let everyone know how it goes. But seeing as kooy wants $904.00 for one (granted, OEM) I figured no harm in trying these ones out.
> 
> View attachment 210099
> 
> 
> https://www.groupecanimex.com/en/mechanical-and-electrical/major-product-lines/dc-vibrator-motor


Pardon?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Pardon?


I've nicknamed her the French tickler. Works as she should so far.


----------



## cet

snowking2000 said:


> Random question. Anyone know where to get the snowplow shovels in Canada? Box stores don't carry them. Their website wont ship here. Is the Garant Poly one any good?


The Salt Depot used to sell them, not sure if they still sell them.


----------



## snowking2000

I'll try one of the Garant ones thanks guys. Do you think they really scrape better? Never tried one. Are they fairly durable?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

snowking2000 said:


> I'll try one of the Garant ones thanks guys. Do you think they really scrape better? Never tried one. Are they fairly durable?


They don't really scrape better per se, but they are a lot more durable. Where are you located?


----------



## cet

snowking2000 said:


> I'll try one of the Garant ones thanks guys. Do you think they really scrape better? Never tried one. Are they fairly durable?


They last forever but if you're trying to lift snow they suck. I buy the red shovels from HD. If I need more than 1 a year I have too much shoveling on my route.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

snowking2000 said:


> Random question. Anyone know where to get the snowplow shovels in Canada? Box stores don't carry them. Their website wont ship here. Is the Garant Poly one any good?


Try a Boss dealer?

Aren't DD dealers carrying them as well? Branded as SnowEx or Fisher or Western?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Need a roomba zamboni


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its like a very fine Snow Globe snow...
Espresso to go....


----------



## SHAWZER

To wash down the cookies ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Its like a very fine Snow Globe snow...
> Espresso to go....
> View attachment 210237


I thought whiskey came in bottles...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought whiskey came in bottles...


Barrels


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> To wash down the cookies ?


Lol. Just got cookies from a sweet lady at the seniors appartments.


----------



## DeVries

Mr.Markus said:


> Lol. Just got cookies from a sweet lady at the seniors appartments.


Careful accepting gifts from little old ladies, there might be alterior motives intended


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Careful accepting gifts from little old ladies, there might be alterior motives intended


I have some stories...2 of them border on assault. Just hoping I dont get ruffied...

....again!


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought whiskey came in bottles...





BUFF said:


> Barrels


Jar..oh

https://youtu.be/wsrvmNtWU4E


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN 's forecast looks like a white Christmas


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> TWN 's forecast looks like a white Christmas


Looks like we're working Christmas morning.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Did you book a tee time...?


----------



## BUFF

cet said:


> Looks like we're working Christmas morning.


Tis a good day to work since hardly anyone will be oot


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Did you book a tee time...?


In my dreams.


----------



## cet

BUFF said:


> Tis a good day to work since hardly anyone will be oot


It won't be the first Christmas I've plowed, hopefully the last.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I was watching them top up the sand traps with sand at a local golf course and thought what a great job. Open cab tractor and dump trailer -2°...
I was coming home from salting....


----------



## GMC Driver

So everything starts closing up early on Thursday, Friday almost everything is closed. We have a few churches, couple gas bars. Saturday starts lockdown, so only essential stuff is open. Thankfully for us, most of our commercial is retail (grocery/pharma/essential liquor).

But already getting emails - sorry, we're closing down for the near future, so just hold off on plowing anything. Looking to save money (per push accounts). I wonder how much longer before some of the industrial stuff follows suit, looking to opt out of remainder of the seasonal contract.

Multi-residential is still there, so that accounts for a large portion. We will be okay, but I'm glad the eggs are spread out over many baskets. There are going to be more than a few that don't make it through this next round, and that's really disappointing to see. Don't wish that on anyone, after all the work they put into it.


----------



## DeVries

I think at the end of this next shutdown, however long that'll be you will see some never open again.

Manufacturing I believe is still strong, some I talk to have never been busier. But others this will be the end.

Its sad. We know whatever is out there we are not able to control, its clearer and clearer every day. Masks, distancing, lockdowns all for not. Look at the rest of the world. Countries who had zero cases have them again. And now another strain of the virus.

I'm thankful for knowing and believing God is in control. I guess that's what helps me stay in control and not panic.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> I'm thankful for knowing and believing God is in control. I guess that's what helps me stay in control and not panic.


My son and I were driving home last night from St. Catharines (Princess Auto sale started yesterday), and we actually had a pretty deep discussion about this. We both noticed how relatively quiet the stores and roads were, and can only conclude that fear is already keeping people home, and hunkering down. It was very eerily similar to March and April.

I also commented that despite all of the attempts to control this thing since it started, they have all failed. Ultimately, our government and medical community needs to recognize that they have zero ability to control this virus. It's out of their hands, they never had the power to alter the course of it, despite their best attempts. And the sad part is they don't recognize or acknowledge where the true control is. I'm thankful for the faith that sustains me.

The other frustrating aspect is most everyone I talk to shares in the frustration. We are all struggling through this together, and are really finding it difficult to come to the same understanding as the medical community that this is the only safe way to deal with COVID. Yes, it is hitting closer to home, as we have cases in our church and school communities. One of my employees father passed away in a long term care home last week. So it's real - not disputing that. But there's a disconnect between what people understand and the messaging we receive. And no one knows what to do about that. Where is our voice? Where is our representation? Why is it not working?

Back to the weather - Christmas storm is looking to pack a punch. Yippee!


----------



## BUFF

GMC Driver said:


> I also commented that despite all of the attempts to control this thing since it started, they have all failed. Ultimately, our government and medical community needs to recognize that they have zero ability to control this virus. It's out of their hands, they never had the power to alter the course of it, despite their best attempts. And the sad part is they don't recognize or acknowledge where the true control is.


I couldn't agree more.....


----------



## cet

GMC Driver said:


> So everything starts closing up early on Thursday, Friday almost everything is closed. We have a few churches, couple gas bars. Saturday starts lockdown, so only essential stuff is open. Thankfully for us, most of our commercial is retail (grocery/pharma/essential liquor).
> 
> But already getting emails - sorry, we're closing down for the near future, so just hold off on plowing anything. Looking to save money (per push accounts). I wonder how much longer before some of the industrial stuff follows suit, looking to opt out of remainder of the seasonal contract.
> 
> Multi-residential is still there, so that accounts for a large portion. We will be okay, but I'm glad the eggs are spread out over many baskets. There are going to be more than a few that don't make it through this next round, and that's really disappointing to see. Don't wish that on anyone, after all the work they put into it.


It will be hard to cancel plowing if the fire department gets involved.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Today I had to clean out a customers sun room and garage so the painters could get to doing their thing. Got home and there was a ton of deliveries today....
Christmas is early I guess as It looks like the next few days are busy....


----------



## SHAWZER

Fill the cookie tin for the next snowfall


----------



## SHAWZER

Everyone needs a good wench .....


----------



## Mr.Markus

13,500lb the little 4000lb one on my tractor wasnt up to snuff but sure was handy in the bush.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

GMC Driver said:


> My son and I were driving home last night from St. Catharines (Princess Auto sale started yesterday), and we actually had a pretty deep discussion about this. We both noticed how relatively quiet the stores and roads were, and can only conclude that fear is already keeping people home, and hunkering down. It was very eerily similar to March and April.
> 
> I also commented that despite all of the attempts to control this thing since it started, they have all failed. Ultimately, our government and medical community needs to recognize that they have zero ability to control this virus. It's out of their hands, they never had the power to alter the course of it, despite their best attempts. And the sad part is they don't recognize or acknowledge where the true control is. I'm thankful for the faith that sustains me.
> 
> The other frustrating aspect is most everyone I talk to shares in the frustration. We are all struggling through this together, and are really finding it difficult to come to the same understanding as the medical community that this is the only safe way to deal with COVID. Yes, it is hitting closer to home, as we have cases in our church and school communities. One of my employees father passed away in a long term care home last week. So it's real - not disputing that. But there's a disconnect between what people understand and the messaging we receive. And no one knows what to do about that. Where is our voice? Where is our representation? Why is it not working?
> 
> Back to the weather - Christmas storm is looking to pack a punch. Yippee!


The main problem is our politicians told us they were going to fine people who didn't follow the guidelines, instead they gave them warnings, then those people knew they weren't going to be touched.

People who hadn't followed the guidelines by 3 months in, were never going to follow the guidelines and still won't.

- 6500 passengers allowed in from all over when they said borders closed to nonessential traffic.
- Said they were going to drop the hammer on companies that were price gouging, then we find out they never did.

If there's one thing everybody should learn after all this, is to never ever trust politicians.


----------



## ff1221

Unique Landscaping said:


> The main problem is our politicians told us they were going to fine people who didn't follow the guidelines, instead they gave them warnings, then those people knew they weren't going to be touched.
> 
> People who hadn't followed the guidelines by 3 months in, were never going to follow the guidelines and still won't.
> 
> - 6500 passengers allowed in from all over when they said borders closed to nonessential traffic.
> - Said they were going to drop the hammer on companies that were price gouging, then we find out they never did.
> 
> If there's one thing everybody should learn after all this, is to never ever trust politicians.


I spent 12 years in municipal politics and everybody has an agenda, and trust me its not about people. Those that try to do something for others get beat till they just give up and get out. That happens at every level of government, never trust a politician or the government.


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN snowfall forecast for here has been slowly going down . They do this everytime ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

I thought for sure at least the gravel would be frozen this morning.... Up way too early for Christmas Eve....


----------



## Unique Landscaping

SHAWZER said:


> TWN snowfall forecast for here has been slowly going down . They do this everytime ......


On the weather radar it looks like a big break in the rain by 9:00, huge system behind it but it kind a looks like it's heading south.
But hey, what do I know


----------



## Mr.Markus

Thats Santa....apparently christmas starts in Australia and he works his way home....


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> TWN snowfall forecast for here has been slowly going down . They do this everytime ......


I think you're sending it down here, ours is going up.


----------



## cet

Unique Landscaping said:


> On the weather radar it looks like a big break in the rain by 9:00, huge system behind it but it kind a looks like it's heading south.
> But hey, what do I know


I hope you're right, this isn't the night to be plowing.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

I don't know maybe I'm reading it wrong, looks like it's clearing out this morning, have to wait to see if it comes back up later this afternoon, or the Weather Network just put it on repeat overnight.

As long as Santa gets my Lamborghini here, I don't care.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/ca/map/radar/?lat=43.89856599&lng=-79.13721528


----------



## SHAWZER

This system goes all the way to the top of Florida


----------



## SHAWZER

Put the blade back on my truck yesterday . I should of waited until the am tomorrow .


----------



## Unique Landscaping

SHAWZER said:


> This system goes all the way to the top of Florida


Ya I scrolled down, I remember seeing a system this year that was as long as this one, but it was all rain. Have to wait to see where it goes. 
I miss the old days when it was -20 and the snow was light, now it's like shovelling cement.


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Put the blade back on my truck yesterday . I should of waited until the am tomorrow .


Put the plow on, .75 of a ton in the salter and tucked it in the garage until it's time to go. It's nice to open the garage door and go. Other than that this business sucks LOL


----------



## DeVries

10 on the plus side here. Maybe things will be warm enough to melt whatever snow we get. 
Part of our routes will get done Saturday during the day. Helps to have some industrial in the mix.


----------



## ff1221

Our numbers are not changing at all, holding steady at 10-15cm as it has all week.


----------



## chachi1984

GMC Driver said:


> So everything starts closing up early on Thursday, Friday almost everything is closed. We have a few churches, couple gas bars. Saturday starts lockdown, so only essential stuff is open. Thankfully for us, most of our commercial is retail (grocery/pharma/essential liquor).
> 
> But already getting emails - sorry, we're closing down for the near future, so just hold off on plowing anything. Looking to save money (per push accounts). I wonder how much longer before some of the industrial stuff follows suit, looking to opt out of remainder of the seasonal contract.
> 
> Multi-residential is still there, so that accounts for a large portion. We will be okay, but I'm glad the eggs are spread out over many baskets. There are going to be more than a few that don't make it through this next round, and that's really disappointing to see. Don't wish that on anyone, after all the work they put into it.


Then telling you not to Plow what happens if someone happens to be walking through and falls then you liable ?


GMC Driver said:


> So everything starts closing up early on Thursday, Friday almost everything is closed. We have a few churches, couple gas bars. Saturday starts lockdown, so only essential stuff is open. Thankfully for us, most of our commercial is retail (grocery/pharma/essential liquor).
> 
> But already getting emails - sorry, we're closing down for the near future, so just hold off on plowing anything. Looking to save money (per push accounts). I wonder how much longer before some of the industrial stuff follows suit, looking to opt out of remainder of the seasonal contract.
> 
> Multi-residential is still there, so that accounts for a large portion. We will be okay, but I'm glad the eggs are spread out over many baskets. There are going to be more than a few that don't make it through this next round, and that's really disappointing to see. Don't wish that on anyone, after all the work they put into it.


them telling you not to Plow


DeVries said:


> 10 on the plus side here. Maybe things will be warm enough to melt whatever snow we get.
> Part of our routes will get done Saturday during the day. Helps to have some industrial in the mix.


Ya was warmer last night than was predicted 
Hoping the ground is warm enough to melt the first few cm


----------



## Unique Landscaping

ff1221 said:


> Our numbers are not changing at all, holding steady at 10-15cm as it has all week.


You got me, looking at the Weather Network radar it looks like most of the moisture is gone now, the tail end of the storm doesn't leave Florida til this afternoon but looks like it's pushing south east on the radar and don't see anything else around.

One of those wait until this afternoon and see what we get days I guess.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> Part of our routes will get done Saturday during the day. Helps to have some industrial in the mix.


Same here - have a bunch that isn't open until Monday.

Problem is we have churches. Only half have services tomorrow.



chachi1984 said:


> Then telling you not to Plow what happens if someone happens to be walking through and falls then you liable ?


Well most of these are churches (we have 14 on the roster), so I hope they aren't the suing type. But if I have it in writing that there is a request to suspend service, I would think that would stand up.


----------



## chachi1984

GMC Driver said:


> Same here - have a bunch that isn't open until Monday.
> 
> Problem is we have churches. Only half have services tomorrow.
> 
> Well most of these are churches (we have 14 on the roster), so I hope they aren't the suing type. But if I have it in writing that there is a request to suspend service, I would think that would stand up.


ya id get it in writing


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Unique Landscaping said:


> I don't know maybe I'm reading it wrong, looks like it's clearing out this morning, have to wait to see if it comes back up later this afternoon, or the Weather Network just put it on repeat overnight.
> 
> As long as Santa gets my Lamborghini here, I don't care.
> 
> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/ca/map/radar/?lat=43.89856599&lng=-79.13721528


New tractor?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Aerospace Eng said:


> New tractor?


Absolutely

https://www.lamborghini-tractors.com/en-eu/


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Aerospace Eng said:


> New tractor?


Lol, you know that's probably what I'd get, I should have been more specific. 

Although if it is a tractor, it's come just in timelowblue:


----------



## ff1221

Unique Landscaping said:


> You got me, looking at the Weather Network radar it looks like most of the moisture is gone now, the tail end of the storm doesn't leave Florida til this afternoon but looks like it's pushing south east on the radar and don't see anything else around.
> 
> One of those wait until this afternoon and see what we get days I guess.


Lake effect machine is going to wind up, its a crap shoot, depends where the squall lines fall. Could get a foot, could get nothing.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

ff1221 said:


> Lake effect machine is going to wind up, its a crap shoot, depends where the squall lines fall. Could get a foot, could get nothing.


Can see some of the moisture tracking down, see how much it pulls in when the winds hit, the old calm before the storm.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Changing over to wet flurries right on cue for me... 

Temps plummeted about 5° in the last hour.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Livin on the edge


----------



## Unique Landscaping

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Livin on the edge


For some reason I'm hearing the Jeopardy theme in my head.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Great I have an Aerosmith song stuck in my head now instead of Christmas Music.... can't find any cola so Im trying some havana rum and root beer...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Great I have an Aerosmith song stuck in my head now instead of Christmas Music.... can't find any cola so Im trying some havana rum and root beer...


That's easy to fix. 
I just say.... 
got my skis shined up

Grab a stick of juicy fruit

Taste is gonna move ya.

Lmao.

I'm singing. I'll be home for Christmas 
Hope it works.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Unique Landscaping said:


> For some reason I'm hearing the Jeopardy theme in my head.


I prefer who wants to be a millionaire.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yup that worked..


----------



## SHAWZER

Watching Bad Santa .......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Honey I shrunk the chocolate? 
I could use it to stir my coffee in the morning

None of the boxes under the tree look like a Milwaukee cordless grease gun ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

So first for me after 26 years of asking I sat down to watch Miracle on 34th St.
Yay its over.... Oh look Bad Santa 2 lol.


----------



## ff1221

Watching Scrooged, having Sandwiches and hoping everyone on the Canadian weather thread gets to sleep in but its not looking promising! Sure, ill have another sandwich!


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Honey I shrunk the chocolate?
> I could use it to stir my coffee in the morning
> 
> None of the boxes under the tree look like a Milwaukee cordless grease gun ?


I see you buy the diet size Toblerone.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> I see you buy the diet size Toblerone.


It's the pre turtles warm up


----------



## schrader

Big storm was a bust here so far maybe 2” hope everyone has a merry Christmas


----------



## ff1221

About the same here, wind has picked up and its on the move now, lot of bare grass showing. Municipal boys are getting lots of triple time chasing drifts!


----------



## SHAWZER

Almost 2 " here and still snowing . Plowed driveways and town windrows . - 2 very slippery . Merry Christmas


----------



## ff1221

Still some heat in the ground, that cold air on a bit of slush is bad news


----------



## Mr.Markus

I did a full push and salt, there were a couple comercial I could have left but I had no where to be. Everyone is home to so lots of coffee, cookies and waves.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Just hit the few residentials I have. Businesses / buildings are all closed that I do so I told the crew to stay in and enjoy Christmas with their families. Plus, they're calling for possibly a few more cm. Didn't want to have everyone come out and then have to go out again overnight. Going to head out once the kids are in bed. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## GMC Driver

We did the same - hit all the residential, and commercial that was open. Some guys did more than I expected, but that was their call. We will wrap up overnight, that way if the LE kicks in, we will be out anyway.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Pickering area maybe 2cm, maybe 4 in Scarborough, but that’s it, but plowed everything and will salt tonight.

Have a great day everyone, nothing say’s Christmas like turkey and a hazmat suit


----------



## cet

It sure looks pretty out but someone can turn off the snow machine now.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

cet said:


> It sure looks pretty out but someone can turn off the snow machine now.


How much is in Newmarket ??


----------



## SilverPine

15cm, had a drift at 40cm in front of the shop.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

SilverPine said:


> 15cm, had a drift at 40cm in front of the shop.


Yikes, thought it had stayed west of there.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ya hi, its been here all day...!

Doesnt look like its gonna slow down anytime soon.
Gonna have a light snack (prime rib and fixings) followed by a nap and head out in the wee hours again. Might have to skip the rootbeer and rum tonight.


----------



## cet




----------



## cet

I might need a new tooth brush.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> I might need a new tooth brush.
> View attachment 210631


These are my wifes and I's go to gifts for all the old p.....

Nevermind.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cet said:


> I might need a new tooth brush.
> View attachment 210631


Or dentures...


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Just looking at it I can feel my arteries clogging


----------



## SHAWZER

20 - 25 cm here so far , still snowing hard


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> These are my wifes and I's go to gifts for all the old p.....
> 
> Nevermind.
> 
> Merry Christmas.


I'll look again but I don't remember seeing your name on any of the gift tags.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Don't worry, I'm usually surprised too when people open presents from me. I always have to ask them what I got them....i did say my "wife" and I's.


----------



## SHAWZER

30 - 35 cm of snow plus some drifts . Opened up some fire routes for places that are closed .


----------



## ff1221

I think it finally stopped snowing here, looks like tomorrow sucks!


----------



## Mr.Markus

*



*


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Big, wide open, easy push today. 
No one at the movies.


----------



## chachi1984

Burlington, Oakville and Mississauga were pretty good this morning nothing froze over night.


----------



## Mr.Markus

We had another 8cm this morning..
Its good to get into a routine as the 2 hour naps really start to feel refreshing after awhile. 
Looks like the squalls have finally stopped..


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Big, wide open, easy push today.
> No one at the movies.


Boxing Day Sale.....?


----------



## BUFF

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Big, wide open, easy push today.
> No one at the movies.


Those are the best days and the way they should be....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

We plowed everything. Figured they might start lining up at the lcbo and beer early. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

I am very happy so far with the performance and comfort of this new truck. The control toggles on the steering wheel take some getting used to as I seem to hit them inadvertently alot, they must of moved the thermometer sensor, cause with the plow on I get no variation at all.
The noisiest thing now is the boss joystick rattles going down a gravel road....lol.


----------



## SHAWZER

How are you doing with the gravel driveways ? Frozen yet ?


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> I am very happy so far with the performance and comfort of this new truck. The control toggles on the steering wheel take some getting used to as I seem to hit them inadvertently alot, they must of moved the thermometer sensor, cause with the plow on I get no variation at all.
> The noisiest thing now is the boss joystick rattles going down a gravel road....lol.


Friggin roller control on your right thumb pisses me off like stupid, can never keep it on transmission temp I hit it with my palm when plowing a property when just using one hand on the wheel... Nobody cares about my tire pressure and air filter and brake life lol

Also even with turning traction control and esc off it still applies the brakes / abs when going around a corner and slidding a bit, nothing more annoying then thinking your just gonna send it and all the sudden your kissing the steering wheel cause the front left brakes came on hard to stop the drift

Steering is super heavy! What happened to the digital steering the previous gen had? My 2016 I can turn with 1 finger with the plow on, this 2020 is much more difficult

Other than that I love it and couldn't ask for more


----------



## Triple L

SHAWZER said:


> How are you doing with the gravel driveways ? Frozen yet ?


Plowed 8 acres of gravel yesterday and today, went quite well other then a few soft spots here


----------



## cet

My 2012 is still doing fine. Today I replaced the truck side battery power wiring because I kept losing power, hopefully that was my problem.
You know you're getting old when you've been plowing 1 site for 15 minutes and you get hung up. First though is I'm really stuck, 2nd though your 4x4 broke, after a little investigation you've never put the truck in 4 wheel drive. It was a relief and than it's your definitely tired.
If there's one thing I wish I had is a place to put a single stage blower.


----------



## cet

You 2 have great trucks.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> How are you doing with the gravel driveways ? Frozen yet ?


I am selling spring grading like crazy without even trying....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> Friggin roller control on your right thumb pisses me off like stupid, can never keep it on transmission temp I hit it with my palm when plowing a property when just using one hand on the wheel... Nobody cares about my tire pressure and air filter and brake life lol
> 
> Also even with turning traction control and esc off it still applies the brakes / abs when going around a corner and slidding a bit, nothing more annoying then thinking your just gonna send it and all the sudden your kissing the steering wheel cause the front left brakes came on hard to stop the drift
> 
> Steering is super heavy! What happened to the digital steering the previous gen had? My 2016 I can turn with 1 finger with the plow on, this 2020 is much more difficult
> 
> Other than that I love it and couldn't ask for more


i changed my units to imperial accidently which is what made me notice that the temperature never changed with the plow on, suddenly it was 27° instead of -3....
And the truck felt like it was flying doing 60kmh....lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sure feels like more than .4mm rain per hour...


----------



## SHAWZER

Get back in your truck ........


----------



## SHAWZER

Mother Nature is confused again


----------



## cet

This winter is as strange as 2020 has been.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Guess we all should have just stayed home Christmas


----------



## Triple L

cet said:


> My 2012 is still doing fine. Today I replaced the truck side battery power wiring because I kept losing power, hopefully that was my problem.
> You know you're getting old when you've been plowing 1 site for 15 minutes and you get hung up. First though is I'm really stuck, 2nd though your 4x4 broke, after a little investigation you've never put the truck in 4 wheel drive. It was a relief and than it's your definitely tired.
> If there's one thing I wish I had is a place to put a single stage blower.


See attached, Elo can hook a brother up


----------



## ff1221

Triple L said:


> See attached, Elo can hook a brother up


I'm gonna have to build one of those!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I call this the
yeahbuddy 2.0


correction; yeahbuddy number 2


----------



## Triple L

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Triple L

You can buy the pins for $4.50 at princess, here is my Eby body setup


----------



## Pa Plowman

cet said:


> My 2012 is still doing fine. Today I replaced the truck side battery power wiring because I kept losing power, hopefully that was my problem.
> You know you're getting old when you've been plowing 1 site for 15 minutes and you get hung up. First though is I'm really stuck, 2nd though your 4x4 broke, after a little investigation you've never put the truck in 4 wheel drive. It was a relief and than it's your definitely tired.
> If there's one thing I wish I had is a place to put a single stage blower.


Glad to hear that I'm not the only to do that


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

As the sun peaks over the mountain on a beautiful day in cobourg. 

Lol

Boxing Day sale stock up !
Ram it to the rafters. 
$5 a tonne saved is money made


----------



## SHAWZER

Another 6 - 8 " overnight ....... 4" from 5 - 7 am in Squalls


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHAWZER said:


> Another 6 - 8 " overnight ....... 4" from 5 - 7 am in Squalls


If I leave now I'll be there by 2021 if you need a hand. Have Bobcat will travel


----------



## Triple L

Don't you love it when 6-8cm come out of nowhere, not even a 1/4cm on the hood of your truck at home, drive 10 minutes north thinking your touch up salting a single down spout and Wala, full plow full salt lol... This is getting ********


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Anyone else see all those new Sobey's delivery trucks around? Can't seem to remember their name but really sprung up out of nowhere.


----------



## SilverPine

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Anyone else see all those new Sobey's delivery trucks around? Can't seem to remember their name but really sprung up out of nowhere.


Voila? Been seeing them around town too.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SilverPine said:


> Voila? Been seeing them around town too.


That's the one!


----------



## BUFF

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> That's the one!


Looks like a grocery version of Amazon 
https://voila.ca/


----------



## ff1221

Triple L said:


> Don't you love it when 6-8cm come out of nowhere, not even a 1/4cm on the hood of your truck at home, drive 10 minutes north thinking your touch up salting a single down spout and Wala, full plow full salt lol... This is getting ********


That is exactly how my morning went, had to go back home and get the wife up to help!


----------



## DeVries

I'm thankful I can rely on traffic cams close to almost all of my sites.


----------



## ff1221

WTF?


----------



## SHAWZER

Mother Nature is off her meds .........


----------



## cet

Triple L said:


> Don't you love it when 6-8cm come out of nowhere, not even a 1/4cm on the hood of your truck at home, drive 10 minutes north thinking your touch up salting a single down spout and Wala, full plow full salt lol... This is getting ********


This is why every year I just want to quit this crap. There is no such thing as a normal winter. Snow, rain and freezing rain seems to be the norm. Now New Years day is a freezing rain event. What happened to winter and it's going to snow.


----------



## DeVries

I'm the same way. When your in it your like that's it. Not doing it next year. 
But here we are, back at it. There is something addictive about it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> I'm the same way. When your in it your like that's it. Not doing it next year.
> But here we are, back at it. There is something addictive about it.


I am one lottery away from quitting it all...


----------



## cet

Certainly not addictive for me. Crappy hours, stuff breaks, cold and windy. The other night it was so windy one side of my truck was always covered in snow. Between your truck, plow and salter let's spend 100k go out in the middle of the night and see what breaks this time.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> I am one lottery away from quitting it all...


I'll say I have no idea how you work the hours you do. I could do it in my 30's but it's no longer fun at all.


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> There is something addictive about it.


You just need to find something else to fill the void.... I shut down aboot 3yrs ago and just a substitute driver for a buddy. I may get called 2-3 times a season which is just beer/ammo money.


----------



## schrader

Sounds like its time to move on, I am officially out of plowing this winter. After plowing snow for 25 years it is taking some getting used to but I don't think I am going to miss it.


----------



## cet

schrader said:


> Sounds like its time to move on, I am officially out of plowing this winter. After plowing snow for 25 years it is taking some getting used to but I don't think I am going to miss it.


If you find you're missing it I have a seat for you lol.
I didn't plow 2016 or 2017. In 2018 I bid a York Region contract I won for 190k. Spent 120k getting ready and lost it the next winter to a guy for 60% of my bid. Now I have just the 2 trucks out. Not worth the BS.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> I'll say I have no idea how you work the hours you do. I could do it in my 30's but it's no longer fun at all.


The secret is to eat like a teenager....
I had coffee and a bag of doritos for breakfast at 6 am this morning.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> The secret is to eat like a teenager....
> I had coffee and a bag of doritos for breakfast at 6 am this morning.


Tums at 7am?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Iron stomach, no puke on my door...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hey hey! That doesn't happen to people


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Hey hey! That doesn't happen to people


Shouldn't you be in bed?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

5am wyndance.... so yeah, probably

But I don't wanna


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd said:


> 5am wyndance.... so yeah, probably
> 
> But I don't wanna


Today or tomorrow or both?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Hey hey! That doesn't happen to people


As long as there is a provision for it in the employee handbook you're good...


----------



## SHAWZER

Temp is slowly rising , roll the dice on what will fall from the sky .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> I'm the same way. When your in it your like that's it. Not doing it next year.
> But here we are, back at it. There is something addictive about it.


Hard headed Hollanders that pushed the sea back and kept it out. Stubborn fools...


----------



## SHAWZER

Irish - Scottish mix ...... maybe I just don't know any better . Ha Ha


----------



## cet

Friday's forecast seems to have gotten a little better but that will change with every update.


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Irish - Scottish mix ...... maybe I just don't know any better . Ha Ha


Do you know the difference between an Irish and a Scottish guy removing wallpaper.

The Irish guy is remodeling and the Scottish guy is moving.


----------



## SHAWZER

Little snow , then freezing rain , now light snow again . Plus 3-5 later today with rain . I think Old School Winters are a thing of the past .


----------



## SHAWZER

Are you angry today or just angry ?


----------



## Triple L

I


Mr.Markus said:


> I am one lottery away from quitting it all...


If you sold everything you have you'd be able to retire, enough equipment to run a 2 million dollar business but chooses to stay solo haha

I actually love it, I've just about had it with employees myself, this industry is getting rediculous to find deecent help


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> I
> If you sold everything you have you'd be able to retire, enough equipment to run a 2 million dollar business but chooses to stay solo haha
> 
> I actually love it, I've just about had it with employees myself, this industry is getting rediculous to find deecent help


I think you have been talking to my wife...
I need to be out of the house somehow....


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> I think you have been talking to my wife...
> I need to be out of the house somehow....


I think it works best to be out of the house during the day, no point working all night while they're sleeping.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hey Cris, I hear St Barts is nice this time of year..


----------



## DeVries

Mr.Markus said:


> Hey Cris, I hear St Barts is nice this time of year..


Apparently until your boss tells you to come home. 
Unreal, we are told to stay home but a politician can do what he wants. Mind you I know of others in my hood who went south for Christmas and new years. If you got the time to quarantine for two weeks why not.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Christmas present from the nieces and nephew, I think Im starting to hear what you are saying and may need to re evaluate....


----------



## JD Dave

cet said:


> This is why every year I just want to quit this crap. There is no such thing as a normal winter. Snow, rain and freezing rain seems to be the norm. Now New Years day is a freezing rain event. What happened to winter and it's going to snow.


It's safer you out plowing then in a long term care home right now.


----------



## cet

JD Dave said:


> It's safer you out plowing then in a long term care home right now.


I'm only in need of the seniors home at this point, hopefully the care is a long way off.


----------



## JD Dave

cet said:


> I'm only in need of the seniors home at this point, hopefully the care is a long way off.


But the long term care home fit the joke better. I'm pretty sure the snow plowing salt life has taken many years of our life. I'm actually laying in bed right now typing this. It's the first season I over hired guys and my middle boy has really stepped up. He's looking after sidewalks and salting between cars at 2 sites since he's doing the virtual university thing. He looks after finding the guys to help him and is responsible for getting them to show up. It's took a load off my mind. Just not sure what I'm going to do next year when he's off at university.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave said:


> But the long term care home fit the joke better. I'm pretty sure the snow plowing salt life has taken many years of our life. I'm actually laying in bed right now typing this. It's the first season I over hired guys and my middle boy has really stepped up. He's looking after sidewalks and salting between cars at 2 sites since he's doing the virtual university thing. He looks after finding the guys to help him and is responsible for getting them to show up. It's took a load off my mind. Just not sure what I'm going to do next year when he's off at university.


Laying in bed. Lmao. 
So you don't have a solution for next year but you just fixed up a solution for 17 years from now. Ever since he's been the champ

Do you have to pay wsib on your own kids? Cause you might have us all beat.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Christmas present from the nieces and nephew, I think Im starting to hear what you are saying and may need to re evaluate....
> View attachment 210848


I love this.


----------



## DeVries

Friday nights forecast looks


----------



## cet

DeVries said:


> Friday nights forecast looks


They changed ours to all snow now, I hope it stays that way.


----------



## cet

JD Dave said:


> But the long term care home fit the joke better. I'm pretty sure the snow plowing salt life has taken many years of our life. I'm actually laying in bed right now typing this. It's the first season I over hired guys and my middle boy has really stepped up. He's looking after sidewalks and salting between cars at 2 sites since he's doing the virtual university thing. He looks after finding the guys to help him and is responsible for getting them to show up. It's took a load off my mind. Just not sure what I'm going to do next year when he's off at university.


We all learn at different speeds, 30 years later you figured it out.

lowblue:

If I was laying in bed on my phone at 5:30am it would be safer to be in a long term care home.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I had 17 saltings this month, I remember years where I was lucky to have that in a season.


----------



## ff1221

For some reason the start to the snow season seems fitting for 2020!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Backing up an icy as hell 11° grade with a full jagg of sand. Found my pilot settings...


----------



## SHAWZER

Glide slope ....... level side to side . 24,000 , you have been touring .


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Backing up an icy as hell 11° grade with a full jagg of sand. Found my pilot settings...


That some fancy stuff.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> That some fancy stuff.


And I dont know how it ended up there on the dash..... friggin toggle switches...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Finance guy resigned...
So im surprised every time I hear someone say ( including journalists) that he never broke any laws just the publics trust..
http://criminalnotebook.ca/index.ph...officer is,committed against a private person.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> Finance guy resigned...
> So im surprised every time I hear someone say ( including journalists) that he never broke any laws just the publics trust..
> http://criminalnotebook.ca/index.ph...officer is,committed against a private person.


He went to Switzerland for a month in August.... he didn't think it was a mistake. Two weeks into his latest trip... he didn't think it was a mistake. 
It only became a mistake when he got caught.

Tory did it, Ford did it, Trudeau did it, and others did it, that's why people aren't listening anymore.

Hopefully if there's one thing people finally learn from all this, is don't ever trust any of our politicians.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Backing up an icy as hell 11° grade with a full jagg of sand. Found my pilot settings...


Everything appears correct, looks like you are clear to land!


----------



## ff1221

Unique Landscaping said:


> He went to Switzerland for a month in August.... he didn't think it was a mistake. Two weeks into his latest trip... he didn't think it was a mistake.
> It only became a mistake when he got caught.
> 
> Tory did it, Ford did it, Trudeau did it, and others did it, that's why people aren't listening anymore.
> 
> Hopefully if there's one thing people finally learn from all this, is don't ever trust any of our politicians.


Makes you wonder what the politicians know that they aren't telling us. I know.......I bought a whole nother roll of tinfoil.......its starting to fit better!


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Mr.Markus said:


> Finance guy resigned...
> So im surprised every time I hear someone say ( including journalists) that he never broke any laws just the publics trust..
> http://criminalnotebook.ca/index.ph...officer is,committed against a private person.


I think it was the fake location tweeting that did him in.


----------



## SHAWZER

Temperature is like a roller coaster


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> And I dont know how it ended up there on the dash..... friggin toggle switches...


Hahahaha!!!!! Love it, and the jagg hehe


----------



## Shubootee

Aerospace Eng said:


> I think it was the fake location tweeting that did him in.


And who wears a sweater to the Bahamas


----------



## Mr.Markus

Prolonged f rain, looks like the chainsaw is going into the tool box on the truck tonight.


----------



## DeVries

I'll take 20cms snow over freezing rain anyway.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ff1221 said:


> Makes you wonder what the politicians know that they aren't telling us. I know.......I bought a whole nother roll of tinfoil.......its starting to fit better!


They know it's a farce.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ff1221 said:


> Makes you wonder what the politicians know that they aren't telling us. I know.......I bought a whole nother roll of tinfoil.......its starting to fit better!


https://thepostmillennial.com/watch...fter-shutting-down-annual-new-years-eve-party


----------



## Mr.Markus

New year late for work on a Friday....?

https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/lamborgh...-km-h-over-limit-on-toronto-highway-1.5250626


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> New year late for work on a Friday....?
> 
> https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/lamborgh...-km-h-over-limit-on-toronto-highway-1.5250626


I guess it's more fitting getting caught stunt driving in a Lamborghini vs your parent's Chevy Malibu. Governed around 170 km if I remember correctly.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My father had a 70s 4 door Mercury Cougar, i dont think the thing would fit on the Don Valley...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Supposedly a good next 12 hours...


----------



## DeVries

Well that escalated quickly. 2 cms down in about half hour, so far no freezing rain.


----------



## ff1221

We went from 2cm to 6cm, not a lot but love the sudden changes


----------



## cet

Last time I went plowing I kept losing power to the plow. Found out I needed at new truck side wiring harness for the power. Changed it over and everything worked perfectly.
Tonight, go over early to put some salt on, hook up the plow and try the controller and nothing. Remind me why I hate this F business.
Went down to the PPM shop and left with 4 controllers but mine seemed to work fine on the Boss's truck.
I also haven't figured out why my controller says SnowEx when I'm running a Western wideout. Too many feet in the shop might be my first guess.
Everything I plow is closed tomorrow but man is this frustrating.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

cet said:


> Last time I went plowing I kept losing power to the plow. Found out I needed at new truck side wiring harness for the power. Changed it over and everything worked perfectly.
> Tonight, go over early to put some salt on, hook up the plow and try the controller and nothing. Remind me why I hate this F business.
> Went down to the PPM shop and left with 4 controllers but mine seemed to work fine on the Boss's truck.
> I also haven't figured out why my controller says SnowEx when I'm running a Western wideout. Too many feet in the shop might be my first guess.
> Everything I plow is closed tomorrow but man is this frustrating.


You might need to replace the plow side power wiring as well. If you're in a jam I have a few extra at my yard. Snowex / Fisher / Western (salters and plows) are compatible. So a snowex v plow / wideout controller can work on a Fisher / Western v plow / wideout


----------



## SilverPine

Chris, I have some extra wiring as well. If you need a hand tonight, let me know.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> Last time I went plowing I kept losing power to the plow. Found out I needed at new truck side wiring harness for the power. Changed it over and everything worked perfectly.
> Tonight, go over early to put some salt on, hook up the plow and try the controller and nothing. Remind me why I hate this F business.
> Went down to the PPM shop and left with 4 controllers but mine seemed to work fine on the Boss's truck.
> I also haven't figured out why my controller says SnowEx when I'm running a Western wideout. Too many feet in the shop might be my first guess.
> Everything I plow is closed tomorrow but man is this frustrating.


I got passed belleville today and realized I was low on diesel. My son said it went ding while I was out of the truck checking the chains on the bobcat I was floating. So good part is the truck self primes when you run out. The bad part is there isn't much for fuel between belleville and Odessa.
Another good part is we ran out on the exit near my workers house and we had packed a pretty good lunch so we got to eat our lunch while he brought us a can. I've never felt so stupid in my life.


----------



## cet

Thanks to both for the offer.
I hope I can make it through the night. 
Seems to always be something.


----------



## SHAWZER

I remind myself and my wife to pretend half a tank on the fuel gauge is empty in the winter time .


----------



## chachi1984

cet said:


> Thanks to both for the offer.
> I hope I can make it through the night.
> Seems to always be something.


Did you check the small red power wire for the controller the controller ?


----------



## chachi1984

chachi1984 said:


> Did you check the small red power wire for the controller the controller ? Also try hooking up another Plow to your truck and your Plow on a different truck. That will help isolate the problem


----------



## cet

chachi1984 said:


> Did you check the small red power wire for the controller the controller ?


I have checked that too. It's firmly in the fuse box and I don't see any breaks in it.
It seems some nights its flawless.


----------



## chachi1984

cet said:


> I have checked that too. It's firmly in the fuse box and I don't see any breaks in it.
> It seems some nights its flawless.


Does the controller turn on?? Id hook another Plow up and try that. And go over all the wires make sure it's tight


----------



## Shubootee

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> You might need to replace the plow side power wiring as well. If you're in a jam I have a few extra at my yard. Snowex / Fisher / Western (salters and plows) are compatible. So a snowex v plow / wideout controller can work on a Fisher / Western v plow / wideout


I'm with you, had the same problem and had the truck and plow side replaced, was something inside the connectors. At least then you'll know for sure one way or the other.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I got passed belleville today and realized I was low on diesel. My son said it went ding while I was out of the truck checking the chains on the bobcat I was floating. So good part is the truck self primes when you run out. The bad part is there isn't much for fuel between belleville and Odessa.
> Another good part is we ran out on the exit near my workers house and we had packed a pretty good lunch so we got to eat our lunch while he brought us a can. I've never felt so stupid in my life.


Christmas day i had a full push on everything, every driveway and cleaned up all the commercials just cause i was out. I had been out late xmas eve early afternoon and salted so i started with 3/4 of a tank. Nothing open to fuel up. Ah well its christmas how far could I possibly go..after a discussion i had with Cris a few years ago, I am so glad I switched over to clear diesel at the shop.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Got in a sidewalk tractor yesterday so employees could enjoy the holiday...it was on empty. 

Guess it's time to stop being a nice guy. And when they run out of fuel, they can figure it out.


----------



## GMC Driver

Rule here is you fill up at the end of your shift. No matter whether we were out for 12 hours or 2.

Problem I have is I like to push until the light comes on. Transfer tanks are extremely helpful - we have 3 trucks with them to fuel on site equipment. And to bail me out when I run out.


----------



## ff1221

cet said:


> I have checked that too. It's firmly in the fuse box and I don't see any breaks in it.
> It seems some nights its flawless.


I had a problem where the controller plugged into the wiring harness, pins and plug got loose and caused intermittent problems.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Rule here is you fill up at the end of your shift. No matter whether we were out for 12 hours or 2.
> 
> Problem I have is I like to push until the light comes on. Transfer tanks are extremely helpful - we have 3 trucks with them to fuel on site equipment. And to bail me out when I run out.


Same rule here...he "forgot".


----------



## cet

ff1221 said:


> I had a problem where the controller plugged into the wiring harness, pins and plug got loose and caused intermittent problems.


That might be where the problem is. Jumped in the truck this morning and of course nothing. Pushed both outside plugs and than the 4 pin under the dash and the plow ran perfect all day after.


----------



## DeVries

I have the same rule. I'm the nazi who stands in the office when keys come back to the lock box asking if they fueled up.
Agreed on the slip tanks as well. For a long storm no need to look for a gas station.


----------



## ff1221

cet said:


> That might be where the problem is. Jumped in the truck this morning and of course nothing. Pushed both outside plugs and than the 4 pin under the dash and the plow ran perfect all day after.


I ended up taking clips and mounting the plug to the dash so it couldn't move, less wear on it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Same rule here, nee truck has a small tank and employee is an idiot....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Same rule here, nee truck has a small tank and employee is an idiot....


Agreed


----------



## SHAWZER

Making out December Snow invoices while doing daily covid test .....


----------



## Unique Landscaping

cet said:


> That might be where the problem is. Jumped in the truck this morning and of course nothing. Pushed both outside plugs and than the 4 pin under the dash and the plow ran perfect all day after.


Glad it was an easy fix, I never realized how much moving around the electricals do until I had to get them fixed.


----------



## cet

Unique Landscaping said:


> Glad it was an easy fix, I never realized how much moving around the electricals do until I had to get them fixed.


I've always had a stationary controller. 
I made a bracket and screwed it to the console. I steer with my left hand and shift with my right. I've seen guys shift with their left but that felt uncomfortable for me. These hand held units move around a lot.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I always wrap it with a rag and then shrink wrap 




Pardon ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Good full push anda heck of a salting, trucks gonna need a good interior clean and some fuel...
Nice!

















....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Good full push anda heck of a salting, trucks gonna need a good interior clean and some fuel...
> Nice!
> View attachment 211054
> 
> View attachment 211055
> 
> 
> ....


Hope your idiot employee remembers to fuel it up...


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> Christmas day i had a full push on everything, every driveway and cleaned up all the commercials just cause i was out. I had been out late xmas eve early afternoon and salted so i started with 3/4 of a tank. Nothing open to fuel up. Ah well its christmas how far could I possibly go..after a discussion i had with Cris a few years ago, I am so glad I switched over to clear diesel at the shop.


You didn't get dual fuels? I put 207L on I'm good for a week lol


----------



## Triple L

cet said:


> That might be where the problem is. Jumped in the truck this morning and of course nothing. Pushed both outside plugs and than the 4 pin under the dash and the plow ran perfect all day after.


My 3 year old wideout XL did the same for the first 2 storms... Get a new truck side power cord and new solonid, and check contact on big 100 amp fuse... Should be all warranty as your plow is newer isn't it?

I also needed a new led module as myn was 2 weeks old and crapped the bed hahaha


----------



## cet

I changed the truck side power cord after the last snowfall LOL.
I haven't changed the solenoid as I thought they stuck on or wouldn't trigger. I also thought they're not intermittent but what the heck do I really know, if I knew what I was doing this would have been fixed weeks ago.
Before I changed the truck side power cord I had to get out of the truck 15 times before I gave up and went to Jon's shop. His mechanic said I need new truck side so I changed it. Last night was the best it has worked. Once I got it working in my garage which took 10 seconds it worked perfect for 5 hours.
My truck side is 7 years old and my plow is 3 or 4.
Pushing the 4 pin where the controller plugs in under the dash has been the best fix so far. Plus Jon gave me 3 different controllers yesterday to try. First one seems to be working.
The only 100amp fuse I have is on my salter, the plow goes directly to the battery.


Triple L said:


> My 3 year old wideout XL did the same for the first 2 storms... Get a new truck side power cord and new solonid, and check contact on big 100 amp fuse... Should be all warranty as your plow is newer isn't it?
> 
> I also needed a new led module as myn was 2 weeks old and crapped the bed hahaha


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN is calling for 1cm snow today . Sure looks like more on there radar image .


----------



## SHAWZER

Watching the Canada vs Cze jr hockey game that I recorded last night . Excellent hockey to watch .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> TWN is calling for 1cm snow today . Sure looks like more on there radar image .


They've had us under a freezing drizzle watch for the night. They also have us at -3°

Every parking lot I checked through this morning it was 0°

Maybe they are using upper atmosphere sensors. Thats the only thing I can think of unless they are faking their records/reports from St Barts


----------



## Shubootee

Mr.Markus said:


> Thats the only thing I can think of unless they are faking their records/reports from St Barts


Supposedly it's was pretty cold there, he was wearing a sweater on the Zoom call.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> They've had us under a freezing drizzle watch for the night. They also have us at -3°
> 
> Every parking lot I checked through this morning it was 0°
> 
> Maybe they are using upper atmosphere sensors. Thats the only thing I can think of unless they are faking their records/reports from St Barts


We are under the same freezing drizzle watch. They love to post something. TWN has five snowflakes for this afternoon but on the hourly it's scattered flurries every hour. We'll have to go out later today/tonight and it will be the 7th time in the last 9 days.


----------



## GMC Driver

Heading out - just started accumulating here. Treated surfaces are bare, and we're going to try and keep them that way.


----------



## ff1221

Chance of freezing drizzle and 2cm here, guess I better get the salter fixed, got both motors replaced on it now, should hold up for at least a week!

Took the old Arctic off the truck and put a Blizzard Speedwing on, if anybody has a used 4pin handheld controller they'd be willing to part with reasonably id be interested, joystick is acting a little sketchy.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I am sure I had an extra joystick for a blizzard, next time Im at the shop Ill look for it..if i find it you can have it.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> I am sure I had an extra joystick for a blizzard, next time Im at the shop Ill look for it..if i find it you can have it.


Thanks Markus!


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> Thanks Markus!


If i remember right because of the power hitch it had more than 4 pins.


----------



## ff1221

The older plows like the one I got from you did. This is a quick hitch 2 so its a 4 pin, same as a western or boss.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Itll be for the older one.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> We are under the same freezing drizzle watch. They love to post something. TWN has five snowflakes for this afternoon but on the hourly it's scattered flurries every hour. We'll have to go out later today/tonight and it will be the 7th time in the last 9 days.


It would seem it is moving faster than they anticipated...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> It would seem it is moving faster than they anticipated...


Must be a new guy throwing the darts this year...


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Itll be for the older one.


No worries, one will turn up. I can likely use the one from my Snowex if it calves.


----------



## Triple L

cet said:


> I changed the truck side power cord after the last snowfall LOL.
> I haven't changed the solenoid as I thought they stuck on or wouldn't trigger. I also thought they're not intermittent but what the heck do I really know, if I knew what I was doing this would have been fixed weeks ago.
> Before I changed the truck side power cord I had to get out of the truck 15 times before I gave up and went to Jon's shop. His mechanic said I need new truck side so I changed it. Last night was the best it has worked. Once I got it working in my garage which took 10 seconds it worked perfect for 5 hours.
> My truck side is 7 years old and my plow is 3 or 4.
> Pushing the 4 pin where the controller plugs in under the dash has been the best fix so far. Plus Jon gave me 3 different controllers yesterday to try. First one seems to be working.
> 
> The only 100amp fuse I have is on my salter, the plow goes directly to the battery.


What code is the controller flashing? No power or no communication? Fast or slow flash on the power light?


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> No worries, one will turn up. I can likely use the one from my Snowex if it calves.


Im sure Cris has a few now...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Im sure Cris has a few now...


I think the snow wing uses a different one.


----------



## cet

Without knowing what fast and slow look like I will guess fast. 
But yesterday it wouldn't turn on until I pushed all the plugs.


----------



## ff1221

cet said:


> I think the snow wing uses a different one.


Speeding uses the same one as a straight blade, wings are spring operated so only the 4 functions


----------



## SHAWZER

Business owner paid me by E-Transfer - 3 minutes after I { my wife showed me } scanned and E -mailed him . Technology is great ...... sometimes .


----------



## Shubootee

SHAWZER said:


> Business owner paid me by E-Transfer - 3 minutes after I { my wife showed me } scanned and E -mailed him . Technology is great ...... sometimes .


I don't understand how that works, could you send me some money so I can see for myself


----------



## SHAWZER

I don't understand how it works either ........


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'll send you a request for some money you just reply with a confirmation that you got it....


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SHAWZER said:


> Business owner paid me by E-Transfer - 3 minutes after I { my wife showed me } scanned and E -mailed him . Technology is great ...... sometimes .


Set up the autodeposit and you won't even need to enter the password


----------



## cet

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Set up the autodeposit and you won't even need to enter the password


Setup a private email so your wife doesn't know you got it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> I don't understand how it works either ........


You received a picture of a cheque???


----------



## SHAWZER

Sure , the wife deposits those all the time


----------



## Shubootee

SHAWZER said:


> Sure , the wife deposits those all the time


Then we're all asking for you to post a picture of one here, and see who gets to it first


----------



## SHAWZER

Oh no ..... I posted the pic in the wrong thread . Ha Ha Ha


----------



## SHAWZER

No snow in the forecast for at least the next 7 days .


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SHAWZER said:


> No snow in the forecast for at least the next 7 days .


St. Barts for the week?


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> No snow in the forecast for at least the next 7 days .


Suddenly you're listening to TWN... ?


----------



## Shubootee

SHAWZER said:


> No snow in the forecast for at least the next 7 days .


I saw that, usually when we get a dry summer, we get a fair amount of snow in the winter and visa versa. My brother works in Rainbow Lake, Alberta, they had a ton of rain this year when we had drought, the year before when we had a ton of rain they had the drought.
Been a weird couple years that's for sure.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> St. Barts for the week?


Hope he takes a sweater...


----------



## Shubootee

Mr.Markus said:


> Suddenly you're listening to TWN... ?


We take whoever has the best forecast


----------



## SHAWZER

No , Mix 106.5 radio station and my 2 ton Weather Rock . :laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

You gotta try and get some of that TripleL money. When you can get some chad bucks your doing good. Lol. Only thing better is buying chads old stuff.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Got a surprise Cm or so here. Went for a drive and decided to spray. Worked well. Check in the am.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Theres an old dodge cummins 4x4 for sale on Main street. Elo dump, boss plow, if anyone is looking for a work on truck...
145k 3500 duals.
$15k sorry dont know the year...
519-833-7four0seven.


----------



## schrader

7 day forecast says not a flake of snow in sight, strange for this time of year.


----------



## SHAWZER

Automatic or Manual transmission ?


----------



## Shubootee

schrader said:


> 7 day forecast says not a flake of snow in sight, strange for this time of year.


They don't seem to be calling for anything until the 15th.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Theres an old dodge cummins 4x4 for sale on Main street. Elo dump, boss plow, if anyone is looking for a work on truck...
> 145k 3500 duals.
> $15k sorry dont know the year...
> 519-833-7four0seven.
> View attachment 211115


I'm on my way...


----------



## DeVries

15 Grand is a lot of money for a dump box


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> Theres an old dodge cummins 4x4 for sale on Main street. Elo dump, boss plow, if anyone is looking for a work on truck...
> 145k 3500 duals.
> $15k sorry dont know the year...
> 519-833-7four0seven.
> View attachment 211115


$15.000 for a Cummins with 145k on it, don't see that lasting for long


----------



## ff1221

schrader said:


> 7 day forecast says not a flake of snow in sight, strange for this time of year.


Thatll change drastically by Wednesday!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Happy new year..m MTO pulling over salters onain st into the td parking lot


----------



## Mr.Markus

The dodge isnt on the lawn anymore....lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Uggg. Poor old girl really didnt like the salt on the driver side...
But almost ready for paint....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Uggg. Poor old girl really didnt like the salt on the driver side...
> But almost ready for paint....
> View attachment 211141
> 
> View attachment 211142
> View attachment 211143


Looks like a Ford after 2 seasons.


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Uggg. Poor old girl really didnt like the salt on the driver side...
> But almost ready for paint....
> View attachment 211141
> 
> View attachment 211142
> View attachment 211143


Dammm..... You never see stuff like that ootwest


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> Dammm..... You never see stuff like that ootwest


On accooount duh horses don't rust..?


----------



## Shubootee

Mr.Markus said:


> Happy new year..m MTO pulling over salters onain st into the td parking lot


Ontario gov't just found out how much money their going to be short, their sending out the collectors :gunsfiring:


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Uggg. Poor old girl really didnt like the salt on the driver side...
> But almost ready for paint....
> View attachment 211141
> 
> View attachment 211142
> View attachment 211143


The 1990 im working on was about the same, I took a different approach.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> The 1990 im working on was about the same, I took a different approach.
> View attachment 211150


I did consider that....
There have been some drawbacks, I found a new seat but when it came it was worse than the one I have so it went back and I cant find another..


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> I did consider that....
> There have been some drawbacks, I found a new seat but when it came it was worse than the one I have so it went back and I cant find another..


http://truckseatwarehouse.com/Chevrolet-GMC-C371928.aspx?sid=39938
These guys make really nice stuff, but only got to '98:

https://www.tmiproducts.com/chevy/truck/1988-98
I know, doesn't help at all.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yes it does...


----------



## SilverPine

I have bought seats off him before. He's located in an old barn in fort Erie. He's a good guy. Even threw in floor mats.


----------



## ff1221

I'll have to check them out. I found a seat from a 96 thats decent but would like a bench instead of a 60/40.


----------



## cet

It would be nice to see the sun for a few hours.


----------



## ff1221

cet said:


> It would be nice to see the sun for a few hours.


Looks like it might show up around the weekend, here's hoping.


----------



## Mr.Markus

As a tax payer it should bother me that the new big guy in town can put the piles from his grocery store contract 4 ft into the street and expect the town to blow it back for him,


----------



## SilverPine

Its "possible" that service also came with a bill to the building owner. Its not unheard off.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yeah, not in this town.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

And the LCBO as a tenant...


----------



## Mr.Markus

its a small town, you can get beer and liquor with your groceries.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> its a small town, you can get beer and liquor with your groceries.


Ah, I meant in terms of tax dollars, seems the contractor is also benefiting from a tenant who pays the rent via tax dollars.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> As a tax payer it should bother me that the new big guy in town can put the piles from his grocery store contract 4 ft into the street and expect the town to blow it back for him,
> 
> View attachment 211203


Maybe it's time to rock the boat. It will fall on deaf ears but sometimes you get the right person.


----------



## cet

The guy I lost all my schools to has done a crappy job for the last 4 years. Shows up late, puts down pickle mix instead of salt, some schools he doesn't even salt. This year is the last year of the contract and his work is even worse. Yesterday I found out they fired him and gave it to another contractor and this guy is even worse LOL.


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> As a tax payer it should bother me that the new big guy in town can put the piles from his grocery store contract 4 ft into the street and expect the town to blow it back for him,
> 
> View attachment 211203


So mulch anger.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> So mulch anger.....


I was thinking along the lines of: no one likes a whiner...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> no one likes a whiner...


Bet ewe hear that a lot........ especially from the warden when she tells ewe no....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Bet ewe hear that a lot........ especially from the warden when she tells ewe no....


What?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

How does kijiji know when I get a cheque

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-other/...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social
If I buy this it won't snow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

But Dean you'll be the prettiest Dragon Princess ever....









.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

MIDTOWNPC said:


> How does kijiji know when I get a cheque
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-other/...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social
> If I buy this it won't snow.


If you buy that you will go broke.

I know you were being facetious, but these are generally a waste.

Thermally getting rid of snow with fuel is very expensive.

To get rid of that yardage it will cost you about 90 gallons per hour in diesel.

I don't know why they quote yardage, since you melt weight, not volume. 9,000,000 BTU will melt about 30 tons per hour, so about 3 gallons per ton.

If you have some huge field to blow it into (like we do at the airport), and a sufficiently large blower, you can get rid of 3,000 tons in an hour for about 25 gallons of diesel, better by a factor of 360 in terms of fuel burn, and 100 in terms of time.

The only reason to ever melt is if you have nowhere to put it and trucking is prohibitively expensive.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Aerospace Eng said:


> If you buy that you will go broke.
> 
> I know you were being facetious, but these are generally a waste.
> 
> Thermally getting rid of snow with fuel is very expensive.
> 
> To get rid of that yardage it will cost you about 90 gallons per hour in diesel.
> 
> I don't know why they quote yardage, since you melt weight, not volume. 9,000,000 BTU will melt about 30 tons per hour, so about 3 gallons per ton.
> 
> If you have some huge field to blow it into (like we do at the airport), and a sufficiently large blower, you can get rid of 3,000 tons in an hour for about 25 gallons of diesel, better by a factor of 360 in terms of fuel burn, and 100 in terms of time.
> 
> The only reason to ever melt is if you have nowhere to put it and trucking is prohibitively expensive.


Besides, Snow Dragon may or may not have overmarketed the capabilites of their machines.


----------



## DeVries

A major overhaul with 375 hrs makes me wonder how good they are. Doesn't seem like that many hours either. And 12 hours per year average? that's a lot of time just sitting there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ask Paul how well his worked...


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> Besides, Snow Dragon may or may not have overmarketed the capabilites of their machines.


That wouldn't have had to do with who was behind the marketing would it? Didn't he event snow?


----------



## Shubootee

Brings back memories of Toronto's Metro Melt, worked great then didn't use it for a few years and when we needed it, didn't work and had to rebuilt it,
I think the rebuild cost way more than the actual purchase price, then just sat there again.

Not surprising though, seeing as how the SkyDome wasn't supposed to cost taxpayers a penny.


----------



## farmergeorge

Mr.Markus said:


> As a tax payer it should bother me that the new big guy in town can put the piles from his grocery store contract 4 ft into the street and expect the town to blow it back for him,
> 
> View attachment 211203


If the guy running equipment isn't local he might not even know that's a road. I always thought it was part of the parking lot growing up


----------



## Mr.Markus

You're not working for him are you George?


----------



## farmergeorge

haha nope. but it would be alot closer then where i currently plow


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Kids are staying home from school longer. 

Get your laptops. Laptops here. 
Tuneups downloads laptops here. 

Haulin snow tonight too!! 
This is the closest thing I’m getting to doubling down.


----------



## Triple L

Or call the Brink's truck to double down on the double down salt bucket hahaha

https://arcticsnowandiceproducts.com/doubledown.php


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I was thinking about making you and offer on the blower. 

i know your not blowing many loads these days tripleL 
but I just found out none of my machines are highflow 


pardon?


----------



## Triple L

That's what separates the boys from the men, if they can blow big loads hahahahahaha

On another note, probably the funniest thing I've seen in weeks


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Made some ice
Made a fire 

Some Sandwiches !


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Made some ice
> Made a fire
> 
> Some Sandwiches !


Great night for a fire and sandwiches!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ff1221 said:


> Great night for a fire and sandwiches!


Skated a lot today. Just flooded it so we can rip some pucks in the morning after site checks and litter. Better make sure I have pancake mix.


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Skated a lot today. Just flooded it so we can rip some pucks in the morning after site checks and litter. Better make sure I have pancake mix.


No site checks here, pavement has been dry for a week+, might have been able to make ice but its been about +1 every day. 3 days of sunshine was a huge win!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

We are dry too but I still like to check.


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> We are dry too but I still like to check.


I should just do that, get myself on a schedule.


----------



## Mr.Markus

When its warm during the day the piles still weep, and freeze overnight metal roofs slide. i had 3 places I hit this morning and as well as monitoring looks great on the insurance claims especially if you log it. 
"There was no snow that day why were you there..?." Monorail....
The regular schedule helps too..
Its harder without the diner open..


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> When its warm during the day the piles still weep, and freeze overnight metal roofs slide. i had 3 places I hit this morning and as well as monitoring looks great on the insurance claims especially if you log it.
> "There was no snow that day why were you there..?." Monorail....
> The regular schedule helps too..
> Its harder without the diner open..


Only have a 2 places with trouble spots but I agree on getting in a rhythm. Its tough enough when the diners closed, its even tougher when your area is still a little old school and only a few of your clients salt their lots. We are so disconnected from the GTA and the snow removal mentality. Shawzer is more north than me but he has the ski country crowd that has certain expectations, around here its almost impossible to know what to do!


----------



## ff1221

I have a lot i do for Bruce Power, stresses me right out! Its pathetic that I roll out of it with black asphalt after a snowfall worried they'll complain to drive onto a municipal street covered in ice and snow because they follow the Smart about Salt rules. Municipality owns the building I do!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

we have spent a lot of time in the last year planning the run off and pile locations to save puddle hunts or know where they are.


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> we have spent a lot of time in the last year planning the run off and pile locations to save puddle hunts or know where they are.


We would do the same but engineers got involved and somehow the drain basins got forgotten


----------



## ff1221

Had to break up a leafs game a couple weeks ago to salt, it was ok,they were losing!


----------



## Mr.Markus

The seniors home I do the entire entrance and lawn are higher than the parking lot It drains across the sidewalk down the u shaped drive into the parking lot. Everyone walks out the front door down where the water flows on warm days into the parking to get to their cars. Its why I try to word stuff about drainage, and poor design but ultimately its my reputation and people getting hurt that worry me to the point of just go and check it.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> The seniors home I do the entire entrance and lawn are higher than the parking lot It drains across the sidewalk down the u shaped drive into the parking lot. Everyone walks out the front door down where the water flows on warm days into the parking to get to their cars. Its why I try to word stuff about drainage, and poor design but ultimately its my reputation and people getting hurt that worry me to the point of just go and check it.


During the week I do for sure but its in the back corner and its a training centee so on the weekends its vacant. Back in the old days, before Covid, the Churchies would park there so on Sundays so I'd clean half the lot! No Churchies these days!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Comfort inns use to give us some trouble till we started jamming salt rocks up the downspouts that go under the sidewalks 

Leave the maintenance guy a pail of boulders and he goes to town. 

If I built a seniors home I’d heat the door pads 
And have a garbage shoot so the workers don’t have to go outside to a dumpster
Maybe a covered walk way for the smokers and power walkers. Outside maintenance access for internal courtyards and bird feeders that hang from a line not 640 posts.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

ff1221 said:


> I have a lot i do for Bruce Power, stresses me right out! Its pathetic that I roll out of it with black asphalt after a snowfall worried they'll complain to drive onto a municipal street covered in ice and snow because they follow the Smart about Salt rules. Municipality owns the building I do!


The municipality is following smart about salt rules (which is why the roads are snowy / icy)? Or the facility for Bruce Power you plow / salt is using smart about salt (and getting black asphalt) while the municipality isn't but also isn't using nearly as much salt? Obv. I'm not certified....


----------



## ff1221

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> The municipality is following smart about salt rules (which is why the roads are snowy / icy)? Or the facility for Bruce Power you plow / salt is using smart about salt (and getting black asphalt) while the municipality isn't but also isn't using nearly as much salt? Obv. I'm not certified....


Municipality owns the building, leased to Bruce Power, contracted to a cleaning company, subcontracted to me..........don't even get me started! This town is so small I was 12 years on council, 15 years on the fire dept. and most of my best friends and buddies are pretty well the entire public works department. There are benefits to that lol


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

ff1221 said:


> Municipality owns the building, leased to Bruce Power, contracted to a cleaning company, subcontracted to me..........don't even get me started! This town is so small I was 12 years on council, 15 years on the fire dept. and most of my best friends and buddies are pretty well the entire public works department. There are benefits to that lol


Sorry, I worded that question really poorly... are the municipal roads snowy and icy because they use smart about salt practices? Like the practices are not good... or are you using smart about salt practices on the building you salt / plow and achieving black asphalt? 
I guess the irony being you're using more salt being smart about salt vs the municipality who isn't using any.....


----------



## ff1221

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Sorry, I worded that question really poorly... are the municipal roads snowy and icy because they use smart about salt practices? Like the practices are not good... or are you using smart about salt practices on the building you salt / plow and achieving black asphalt?
> I guess the irony being you're using more salt being smart about salt vs the municipality who isn't using any.....


They are running about 7% salt in their sand, im running about 7% sand in my salt for tgat lot


----------



## Shubootee

Doesn’t happen here in the GTA, they try and salt everything away. Markham doesn’t plow now until 7cm. And they wonder why all our sewers are rotting and the Gardener Expressway is falling apart.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Shubootee said:


> Doesn't happen here in the GTA, they try and salt everything away. Markham doesn't plow now until 7cm. And they wonder why all our sewers are rotting and the Gardener Expressway is falling apart.


True, it's brutal. But could you imagine if Markham had roads like Kincardine?


----------



## Shubootee

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> True, it's brutal. But could you imagine if Markham had roads like Kincardine?


I've never been up there so I don't know what they're like
I remember a few years ago I was doing a plaza in Scarborough, and had to do the walkways which took quite a while. Salt truck came by, couldn't of been 15 minutes later plow truck came by, then when I was driving down the road here comes other salt truck.
When I plowed in the 80s you actually drove on snow covered roads, now everyone thinks everything should be blacktop.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Shubootee said:


> I've never been up there so I don't know what they're like
> I remember a few years ago I was doing a plaza in Scarborough, and had to do the walkways which took quite a while. Salt truck came by, couldn't of been 15 minutes later plow truck came by, then when I was driving down the road here comes other salt truck.
> When I plowed in the 80s you actually drove on snow covered roads, now everyone thinks everything should be blacktop.


Oh no I mean if they left snow/ice on the roads in Markham (or Vaughan for that matter) like they do in kincardine it would be carnage with the way people drive.


----------



## Shubootee

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Oh no I mean if they left snow/ice on the roads in Markham (or Vaughan for that matter) like they do in kincardine it would be carnage with the way people drive.


I agree 100%.
It's absolutely unbelievable, a tiny bit of snow and people can't drive or walk. Couple years ago I had a slip and fall at one of my jobs, instead of walking around the curb where the snow was piled, the guy tried to walk over the corner of the pile and he had flip-flops on if you can believe it. He broke his ankle, they had cameras on site thank god. It seems if roads and parking lots aren't completely bare of snow people seem to lose her faculties.
Some of the places around here you'd think they were gravel parking lots.


----------



## Shubootee

Funny talking about this, just drove into Scarborough, westbound collector lanes are saturated with Brine salt.
I guess all the clouds make it really slippery.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Shubootee said:


> Funny talking about this, just drove into Scarborough, westbound collector lanes are saturated with Brine salt.
> I guess all the clouds make it really slippery.


This was I think Wednesday morning, full salt on walkways and roads. The second pic looks like traces on snow on the road, it isn't, it's actually salt.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Are they crashing on the salted roads in the 2nd pic...?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Are they crashing on the salted roads in the 2nd pic...?


Must be some camera tricks, it def looks like that van is going to take out the stop light. No crashes to report of though.


----------



## Shubootee

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> No crashes to report of though.


That's because they salted the roads


----------



## ff1221

You boys need to understand, theres not much to do in the winter so either sand salt or go cold patch! What you're really missing is Saturday and Sunday are Snovertime! There's not a municipal snow guy out there that misses the weekend!


----------



## SHAWZER

No snow here for the last 10 days . The next 7 days forecast is not showing much snow . Strange weather for January here .


----------



## schrader

Nice little gaze of ice on everything here this morning, that was unexpected.


----------



## SHAWZER

Hand salted the wooden stairs off of the deck . Still a light , fine drizzle here now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It was lose here this morning, everything looked slick but there is still alot of residual 
on my sites nothing slippery..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> It was lose here this morning, everything looked slick but there is still alot of residual
> on my sites nothing slippery..


Ethical salting last time?


----------



## Shubootee

Looking like nothing to almost the end of January, I've seen light years before but don't remember anything like this.

Texas has gotten more snow than us, maybe were the new winter destination. 

Allot of companies all their money is made on salt, this year could hurt in more ways than one.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ethical salting last time?


Religiously ethical.....


----------



## ff1221

Freezing drizzle won't stop here, salted everything at 5 and getting calls to come back. Vibrator went after the last lot so have to repair first! Using old junk is getting tiring!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yesterday we gad the finest little snow ive seen, looked like fog. I even thought it was frost falling from the trees. I didnt do anything but this morning everyrhing looked wet and some places on the highway were slippery. As I returned home hwy 6 by my place was closed in all directions from a crash. Havent heard the details yet whether 1,2 cars, deer etc.


----------



## SHAWZER

Erin moved to Highway 6 ?


----------



## ff1221

Still freezing drizzle here, nothing on the radar at all, frustrating


----------



## SHAWZER

Same here


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

https://www.princessauto.com/en/25-ft-1-gauge-booster-cables/product/PA0008801615?skuId=8801615
EVERYONE NEEDS A LITTLE BOOST THIS TIME OF YEAR.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its been doing it here for a couple hours, i just did an ethical top up and heading home then my alerts ding me with possible freezing drizzle..


----------



## Shubootee

MIDTOWNPC said:


> https://www.princessauto.com/en/25-ft-1-gauge-booster-cables/product/PA0008801615?skuId=8801615
> EVERYONE NEEDS A LITTLE BOOST THIS TIME OF YEAR.


These will fit in your glovebox......
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08RWP64LR


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> https://www.princessauto.com/en/25-ft-1-gauge-booster-cables/product/PA0008801615?skuId=8801615
> EVERYONE NEEDS A LITTLE BOOST THIS TIME OF YEAR.


I just bought the big boy! Can't remember the last time I hooked cables onto a truck... Use these stupid things more then I care to admit


----------



## GMC Driver

ff1221 said:


> Still freezing drizzle here, nothing on the radar at all, frustrating





SHAWZER said:


> Same here


Yes.

Same here.

I love hearing "You guys have had it easy so far!" Yes, there hasn't been alot of accumulating precipitation. But the salt shakers seem to be out every 12-24 hours lately.


----------



## DeVries

The new NWS radar shows this stuff, but the new website is painfully slow. Wish there was a better alternative.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Yes.
> 
> Same here.
> 
> I love hearing "You guys have had it easy so far!" Yes, there hasn't been alot of accumulating precipitation. But the salt shakers seem to be out every 12-24 hours lately.


Must be nice....


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> Must be nice....


Yes.

Reminder to all those running duallies: check those lugs once in a while. Good operator had the sense to stop in the parking lot. "I've heard & felt that before..."


----------



## SHAWZER

Still a light freezing mist - drizzle this morning .


----------



## DeVries

Ditto, for the next few days by the looks of it.


----------



## ff1221

We dodged it this morning, knock on wood! Salter made it 50 feet before crapping out this morning.


----------



## Mr.Markus

You seem like youre struggling this year Mike ..everything alright?


----------



## ff1221

Seems this year its just to be crappy weather, crappy clients, and fixing equipment every time I go out. Be nice if it just got cold and snowed. All seems to come at once, but thanks for asking. I think I may have to fire a big client, not sure the stress and BS is worth it anymore.


----------



## Mr.Markus

There is always a better client waiting for you to have time to focus on them...


----------



## ff1221

Or focus on the ones who appreciate the job you do.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> Or focus on the ones who appreciate the job you do.


Potatoe...


----------



## Shubootee

ff1221 said:


> Or focus on the ones who appreciate the job you do.


After years and years of trying to make the complainers happy, that's the lesson I learned. Now the customers that are good with me I treat like gold, the others I just do what I told them I'd do, and if they don't like that by all means someone else.

I had a plaza that I did, they were always asking for me to do extra stuff, weren't there early enough, etc. etc., till I finally dumped them, three years later they called me back asking me to do it after going through numerous companies.

It's just not worth the aggravation and the headache, just some people you can never please.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

sometimes everything you touch breaks. I have one of every machine for myself so when I break it I can get something else. 
we have a customer at the computer store, his main man will order him a laptop and we order a second one the same so when he breaks it we can just swap it out but we dont tell him that. its a given he will break it.

there is a guy in town that has taken a bunch of condos, he does them for 30-40% less then what I did them for and I had them for 9 years. so your dead to me.
he really thinks he has stuck me good but Ive never been so happy. 
the money was good when I think about it but ill get a good smile on my face again when we get a 30cm wet monster and I get to skip 72, walkways to the front door and downspots that drain to walk way on brick laid upside down cause its heritage.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

warranty and complaints dept how can I help you?
so there is some gravel on your grass.... ok spring cleanup will fix that up.
bill due... you guys were never ever here, you never plowed!
the gravel says we plowed!


----------



## Mr.Markus

in a small town I never hold a grudge against customers, it is all cyclical. Owners change, management changes, key employees grow out of your main competition. I still have some properties that I had when i started, some are on their 4th owners. Don't look at it as a breach of loyalty, look at it as a chance to regroup and up your price.
I


----------



## Shubootee

Mr.Markus said:


> in a small town I never hold a grudge against customers, it is all cyclical. Owners change, management changes, key employees grow out of your main competition. I still have some properties that I had when i started, some are on their 4th owners. Don't look at it as a breach of loyalty, look at it as a chance to regroup and up your price.
> I


Exactly. I always leave on good terms with customers, it's a great feeling when they call you back or you go by the property and it doesn't look as good when you did it.


----------



## ff1221

We are still owed for grass and leaves as well as the first installments of the contract sonim just gently trying to get that settled up to date then politely tell them they need to find a new contractor.


----------



## GMC Driver

Shubootee said:


> Exactly. I always leave on good terms with customers





ff1221 said:


> We are still owed for grass and leaves as well as the first installments of the contract sonim just gently trying to get that settled up to date then politely tell them they need to find a new contractor.


Some times it's impossible - those aren't good terms. If payment schedule defined by the contract isn't adhered to, then it goes to "suspension of service for non-compliance."

That might be harsh, but if it's gonna be 90-120 days, then tell me that up front. Don't sign with a 30 day term, and then jack things up afterward. Last I checked, it doesn't say credit union, bank, or trust anywhere on the invoice. And there's no charitable tax number either.


----------



## ff1221

Thats what I told them yesterday, they keep making changes without consulting me and then expect extra service for the same price, told them i was running a business not a charity.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

we can only work for each other cheaper, everyone else has to pay


----------



## Mr.Markus

A few years ago i was invited to quote a nice rural residence. I searched the name before going to qualify my lead.. learned of retirement status and the fact that they had sold a business in a neighboring city for some +$20m. Property showed promise, lots of high end cars all parked out and shined up.
Went through my little sales pitch...they volunteered that the current guy recently raised his price by about 70%_.
I know the contractor and he does a great job, even though they slam basted him the whole time I was there.
When i submitted my price they told me they paid the other guy cash less than half of my bid. He increased it to about 2/3rds. They were going to stay with him.
Customers are funny that way, they will bad mouth everything they think is wrong with what you do but come around pretty quick when they realize the deal you are giving them.
_


----------



## Mr.Markus

Edit:.* Lambasted 
I think I prefer my phones spelling "slam basted"


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Edit:.* Lambasted
> I think I prefer my phones spelling "slam basted"


Slam basted is way better!


----------



## By-The-Lake

Dealt with a client like that today. They have a history of bad communication and bad negotiating tactics. For todays installment they owed me a good bit of money for summer work and I was trying to get payment for that and get things setup for snow with signing the contract and getting checks. They kept saying they wanted my service but just delay signing and paying. So I continued to service their lowrise apartment building until December 15th with warnings prior that I was going to terminate service if I hadn't received signed contract and payment by then. Anyway I terminated service and was wondering if I would hear from them again and out of the blue they call. Hey I have your money when can you clean up the property. The back story is that they were out of the country and when they came back they had to isolate so they are just getting in touch now. But I don't understand in this day and age of scanning/computers/and money transfers how that is much of an issue.

Anyway they paid in full for services to date but were looking for me to reduce the price of the contract because I stopped servicing the property on December 15th. If they had paid me in full I would have continued service but these types of communication issues and delayed payment have happened a few times so I think it is time to move on. I hate chasing clients for money and I don't really need their business that bad after signing a few new bigger clients this year. I was supposed to get back to them with a revised contract, but I think I will have break it to them gently that they need to look for a new service provider because I ain't working there no more.


----------



## BUFF

By-The-Lake said:


> Dealt with a client like that today. They have a history of bad communication and bad negotiating tactics. For todays installment they owed me a good bit of money for summer work and I was trying to get payment for that and get things setup for snow with signing the contract and getting checks. They kept saying they wanted my service but just delay signing and paying. So I continued to service their lowrise apartment building until December 15th with warnings prior that I was going to terminate service if I hadn't received signed contract and payment by then. Anyway I terminated service and was wondering if I would hear from them again and out of the blue they call. Hey I have your money when can you clean up the property. The back story is that they were out of the country and when they came back they had to isolate so they are just getting in touch now. But I don't understand in this day and age of scanning/computers/and money transfers how that is much of an issue.
> 
> Anyway they paid in full for services to date but were looking for me to reduce the price of the contract because I stopped servicing the property on December 15th. If they had paid me in full I would have continued service but these types of communication issues and delayed payment have happened a few times so I think it is time to move on. I hate chasing clients for money and I don't really need their business that bad after signing a few new bigger clients this year. I was supposed to get back to them with a revised contract, but I think I will have break it to them gently that they need to look for a new service provider because I ain't working there no more.


Seems you've made up your mind...... Tell them their failure to contact you and having service terminated you picked up more work and can't take them on again.


----------



## ff1221

By-The-Lake said:


> Dealt with a client like that today. They have a history of bad communication and bad negotiating tactics. For todays installment they owed me a good bit of money for summer work and I was trying to get payment for that and get things setup for snow with signing the contract and getting checks. They kept saying they wanted my service but just delay signing and paying. So I continued to service their lowrise apartment building until December 15th with warnings prior that I was going to terminate service if I hadn't received signed contract and payment by then. Anyway I terminated service and was wondering if I would hear from them again and out of the blue they call. Hey I have your money when can you clean up the property. The back story is that they were out of the country and when they came back they had to isolate so they are just getting in touch now. But I don't understand in this day and age of scanning/computers/and money transfers how that is much of an issue.
> 
> Anyway they paid in full for services to date but were looking for me to reduce the price of the contract because I stopped servicing the property on December 15th. If they had paid me in full I would have continued service but these types of communication issues and delayed payment have happened a few times so I think it is time to move on. I hate chasing clients for money and I don't really need their business that bad after signing a few new bigger clients this year. I was supposed to get back to them with a revised contract, but I think I will have break it to them gently that they need to look for a new service provider because I ain't working there no more.


Lack of communication is not a reason to provide a discount, same situation im dealing with. More to life than working for nothing and dealing with clients that expect that. It's hard to give up work, like quitting a job, but there's always an opportunity ahead if you want it!


----------



## Kvston

Time to move on @By-The-Lake


----------



## Kvston

GMC Driver said:


> Yes.
> 
> Reminder to all those running duallies: check those lugs once in a while. Good operator had the sense to stop in the parking lot. "I've heard & felt that before..."


I had an "experienced " over the road driver run the duals off one of my dumps. "Well I felt something but I kept driving...". Cant fix stupid.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Oh we're renegotiating now...? Just got my insurance renewal ✓ surcharge.
Diesel went up✓ surcharge. late signer✓surcharge. Past due on grass account✓surcharge. More than 2 surcharges on 1 invoice✓surcharge...out of country during pandemic while the rest of us suffer✓surcharge. More than 2 again ✓surcharge...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

By-The-Lake said:


> Dealt with a client like that today. They have a history of bad communication and bad negotiating tactics. For todays installment they owed me a good bit of money for summer work and I was trying to get payment for that and get things setup for snow with signing the contract and getting checks. They kept saying they wanted my service but just delay signing and paying. So I continued to service their lowrise apartment building until December 15th with warnings prior that I was going to terminate service if I hadn't received signed contract and payment by then. Anyway I terminated service and was wondering if I would hear from them again and out of the blue they call. Hey I have your money when can you clean up the property. The back story is that they were out of the country and when they came back they had to isolate so they are just getting in touch now. But I don't understand in this day and age of scanning/computers/and money transfers how that is much of an issue.
> 
> Anyway they paid in full for services to date but were looking for me to reduce the price of the contract because I stopped servicing the property on December 15th. If they had paid me in full I would have continued service but these types of communication issues and delayed payment have happened a few times so I think it is time to move on. I hate chasing clients for money and I don't really need their business that bad after signing a few new bigger clients this year. I was supposed to get back to them with a revised contract, but I think I will have break it to them gently that they need to look for a new service provider because I ain't working there no more.


Of course...the Covid excuse.

Everyone and everything is behind because of Covid.

BTW...out of the country? Were they traveling with your former finance minister?


----------



## SHAWZER

Usually when I take the plow off my truck { on Jan 3 } it snows within 2 - 3 days . That does not work anymore .


----------



## Mr.Markus

I leave mine on for Jan- Feb regardless of snow. It has saved me 3 times on my 07 from losing the front end to deer collisions in the wee hours. If I go on an errand (usually kijiji) out of the county i will take it off...


----------



## SHAWZER

I usually leave my plow on mid Dec to mid March . I took it off to help make it snow . I want some snow now , not April .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> I usually leave my plow on mid Dec to mid March . I took it off to help make it snow . I want some snow now , not April .


At this rate, it's going to be snowing into May.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> At this rate, it's going to be snowing into May.


Fine by me. Outside of contract dates usually is a good thing.

Besides, we will likely still be in lockdown, and landscape installations won't be essential.


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver said:


> Fine by me. Outside of contract dates usually is a good thing.
> 
> Besides, we will likely still be in lockdown, and landscape installations won't be essential.


If anyone has any money left to spend on that frivolous stuff...


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> If anyone has any money left to spend on that frivolous stuff...


In some cases, the money has already been spent. I'm going to be hoarding hardscape materials in the next couple of months.


----------



## ff1221

We easily have a half a seasons work ahead of us so a decent start in the spring would be good.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

just heard residential evictions are halted do to state of emergency


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mrs Champ was saying all the ladies miss gym so much...


I said pardon? 
I haven't met this Jim guy but I'll be keepin my eye on him


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> just heard residential evictions are halted do to state of emergency


Heard that too, makes some people just not pay their rent!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

watched a fox yesterday with a rabbit in his mouth take it over to the salt pile and drop it then regrip and take off. guess we wanted to season it up a little.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> At this rate, it's going to be snowing into May.


Jah so...


----------



## By-The-Lake

The client that I mentioned earlier made a payment on Thursday that brought their account up to date - nice. Since I stopped service (as I was waiting on him for payment and to sign the snow removal contract) he felt he shouldn't have to pay for December 15th to now) so I said I would get back to him with the revised contract. He was chasing me on Friday with several phone calls and texts asking me why he hadn't heard from me and why I hadn't cleaned up the property which now is very icy. So I responded Friday night and let him know that he needed to find a new service provider. Hopefully he treats the next guy better. 


"Hi I attached the 2 updated invoices marked paid that you sent the payment for. Thank you for your payment and at this point your account is paid in full.

Going forward I have decided that I am not interested in continuing to do the property maintenance for your property any more. We seem to have developed a pattern where I have great difficulty getting a response to my emails or phone calls to sign contracts and receive payments. I am busy enough as it is and I don't need to add to my administrative workload. I also find it frustrating that when we do get things back on track after a service interruption that you always want a discount for this period. These service gaps are the result of me not getting a response from you so I don't understand why I need to prorate the contract due to your delay in responding. Thank you for your past business and I wish you luck with your new service provider."


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice to have sunshine today


----------



## schrader

Definitely a beautiful day, wondering if it’s ever going to snow?


----------



## SHAWZER

I sure hope so !


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Mrs Champ was saying all the ladies miss gym so much...
> 
> I said pardon?
> I haven't met this Jim guy but I'll be keepin my eye on him


I just gave Chads # to a guy name Jim...
Lol


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> I just gave Chads # to a guy name Jim...
> Lol


Jim and Doug and Tom, all the ol' boys hahahaha


----------



## ff1221

schrader said:


> Definitely a beautiful day, wondering if it's ever going to snow?


Calling for snow all week here. Supposed to take a steer to Drayton on Wednesday morning so should get a foot lol!


----------



## DeVries

Looks like the stay at home order is working real well, not. Local conservation area is busier than ever. 
I get the feeling everyone has lost interest in the Covid scare.


----------



## ff1221

DeVries said:


> Looks like the stay at home order is working real well, not. Local conservation area is busier than ever.
> I get the feeling everyone has lost interest in the Covid scare.


Gotta remember stay at home order says you can go out for exercise. There's not much to the order that tells you to stay at home except the title.


----------



## cet

DeVries said:


> Looks like the stay at home order is working real well, not. Local conservation area is busier than ever.
> I get the feeling everyone has lost interest in the Covid scare.


Same here and the larger sites have an employee manning a barrier.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Same here and the larger sites have an employee manning a barrier.


Do you guys maintain these parking areas....?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Do you guys maintain these parking areas....?


The larger ones are(supposed) plowed and have pickle mix spread. They usually get plowed but very seldom see pickle mix. I guess if you're going for a walk on the trails that have no services you can navigate the parking lot.
I saw people parked on the road and walked through small openings in the fence.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Our conservation has its own maintenance division. Quite often you can find them in their trucks in the summer sleeping at the Trailway parking lots...


----------



## SHAWZER

About 2cm snow at home , dusting in town . Mother Nature is teasing us .


----------



## ff1221

Was up at 4 and there was a trace of snow, looked a bit icy, got up a 6 to go check and everything had melted, temp was at 2.2


----------



## Mr.Markus

There was a dusting on the truck and my wifes car this morning I went out for a check nothing in town, gotta empty a full hopper. I guess were at he half way mark, so gonna clean and reoil everything proper today maybe do some shopping at tsc/princess/Ct/hd from the couch.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> There was a dusting on the truck and my wifes car this morning I went out for a check nothing in town, gotta empty a full hopper. I guess were at he half way mark, so gonna clean and reoil everything proper today maybe do some shopping at tsc/princess/Ct/hd from the couch.


MM, what grease do you use? Picked up that low temp grease that DD sells the other day at Kooy because it's the only place that's open and I was out of grease. But I didn't like the stuff I was using before I ran out.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I like the low temp stuff too, i will check the box, i usually just buy a couple boxes of whats on sale, and im not too loyal. 
Its a creamy red colour if that helps.


----------



## ff1221

I use whatever is in my buddies grease gun.


----------



## Mr.Markus

For now its quaker state full synthetic


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> For now its quaker state full synthetic
> View attachment 211899


Does it Swoosh?


----------



## SHAWZER

Wife showed me how to post a picture ........ just graduated to Grade 2 !!


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Wife showed me how to post a picture ........ just graduated to Grade 2 !!


I remember her showing you that last year....!lol


----------



## SHAWZER

Ha Ha Ha yes . That was Windows 7 . Just got Windows 10 . Maybe I am still in Grade 1......


----------



## Mr.Markus

Is ok, I cleaned up the salter then made the mistake of shopping at tsc online while I had it off....
It better snow soon..


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Is ok, I cleaned up the salter then made the mistake of shopping at tsc online while I had it off....
> It better snow soon..
> View attachment 211924


You're dangerous when you have spare time.
I've found a new truck I like but it's in Kelowna. If I buy it and drive it home I might end up on Highway Through Hell.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Went out this am for a little spray 
this am so I cleaned it up after. 

At 7:45am I got a text. 
He got up, got dressed and asked me to get ahold of you to pick him up so he can help you pick up garbage and litter. That way he can check off his earth ranger task and on top he knows you get paid to do that also. 


*brought a tear to my eye. Especially the paid part. Lol. 

So we jammed in the toolcat and then got McDonald’s breakfast. 

Then came home and we were able to rip some pucks on the 3/4 of the rink that hasn’t melted.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Kingston got a little bit.


----------



## Ajlawn1

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Went out this am for a little spray
> this am so I cleaned it up after.
> 
> At 7:45am I got a text.
> He got up, got dressed and asked me to get ahold of you to pick him up so he can help you pick up garbage and litter. That way he can check off his earth ranger task and on top he knows you get paid to do that also.
> 
> *brought a tear to my eye. Especially the paid part. Lol.
> 
> So we jammed in the toolcat and then got McDonald's breakfast.
> 
> Then came home and we were able to rip some pucks on the 3/4 of the rink that hasn't melted.


Holy hopper extensions!


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> I remember her showing you that last year....!lol


I guess your memory is waaay better than mine ...... I have already forgot how to post a pic


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Went out this am for a little spray
> this am so I cleaned it up after.
> 
> At 7:45am I got a text.
> He got up, got dressed and asked me to get ahold of you to pick him up so he can help you pick up garbage and litter. That way he can check off his earth ranger task and on top he knows you get paid to do that also.
> 
> *brought a tear to my eye. Especially the paid part. Lol.
> 
> So we jammed in the toolcat and then got McDonald's breakfast.
> 
> Then came home and we were able to rip some pucks on the 3/4 of the rink that hasn't melted.


Sounds like a better employee than any in the other thread...


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Went out this am for a little spray
> this am so I cleaned it up after.
> 
> At 7:45am I got a text.
> He got up, got dressed and asked me to get ahold of you to pick him up so he can help you pick up garbage and litter. That way he can check off his earth ranger task and on top he knows you get paid to do that also.
> 
> *brought a tear to my eye. Especially the paid part. Lol.
> 
> So we jammed in the toolcat and then got McDonald's breakfast.
> 
> Then came home and we were able to rip some pucks on the 3/4 of the rink that hasn't melted.


I thought the back of my truck was ridiculously busy! Got my blower mount built, not as pretty ss the one posted here previously but functional!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Ajlawn1 said:


> Holy hopper extensions!
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Ajlawn1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy hopper extensions!
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is a western western tornado
> But I'm east of the gta
Click to expand...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Ha! Just took one off if you need another...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I hear ya Homer...!


----------



## ff1221

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ha! Just took one off if you need another...


Worst part is I'm getting rid of the client I needed it for, built before things went south lol. Oh well, got a few residential walkways that can get pretty full so ill leave it on.


----------



## Ajlawn1

ff1221 said:


> Worst part is I'm getting rid of the client I needed it for, built before things went south lol. Oh well, got a few residential walkways that can get pretty full so ill leave it on.


Lol... was for @MIDTOWNPC, but his quote didn't come through...


----------



## cet

ff1221 said:


> I thought the back of my truck was ridiculously busy! Got my blower mount built, not as pretty ss the one posted here previously but functional!


Pretty is only a light switch away!


----------



## ff1221

Ajlawn1 said:


> Lol... was for @MIDTOWNPC, but his quote didn't come through...


Oh


----------



## ff1221

cet said:


> Pretty is only a light switch away!


True enough!


----------



## DeVries

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Went out this am for a little spray
> this am so I cleaned it up after.
> 
> At 7:45am I got a text.
> He got up, got dressed and asked me to get ahold of you to pick him up so he can help you pick up garbage and litter. That way he can check off his earth ranger task and on top he knows you get paid to do that also.
> 
> *brought a tear to my eye. Especially the paid part. Lol.
> 
> So we jammed in the toolcat and then got McDonald's breakfast.
> 
> Then came home and we were able to rip some pucks on the 3/4 of the rink that hasn't melted.


Awesome. I call that making memories and bringing up the future CEO of the company. I've have a son and daughter who argue who's turn it is to come along. It's a good feeling when that happens, means they enjoy being with their pops. 
When I went with my dad early on I got to operate the old Boss control box with the two white rocker switches. Memories.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Awesome. I call that making memories and bringing up the future CEO of the company. I've have a son and daughter who argue who's turn it is to come along. It's a good feeling when that happens, means they enjoy being with their pops.
> When I went with my dad early on I got to operate the old Boss control box with the two white rocker switches. Memories.


Youngster...I rode with my dad in an IH pickup. Manual valves on the driveline hump that I could control while he drove.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Youngster...I rode with my dad in an IH pickup. Manual valves on the driveline hump that I could control while he drove.


You're old


----------



## Kvston

My dad went to Florida in the winter as often as he could. Maybe I should too?


----------



## SHAWZER

Freezing drizzle and a dusting of snow earlier this morning . Scraped the windows on wifes suv , she still likes me now .


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> Freezing drizzle and a dusting of snow earlier this morning . Scraped the windows on wifes suv , she still likes me now .


You're a good fella!


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Freezing drizzle and a dusting of snow earlier this morning . Scraped the windows on wifes suv , she still likes me now .


You want to make sure they can get to work. 
That's why I'm allowed to park in the garage while the boss parks outside.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> You want to make sure they can get to work.
> That's why I'm allowed to park in the garage while the boss parks outside.


know the ups, purolator, amazon, canadapost deliver people by first name yet?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Looks like our nice sunny day is coming to an end...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

alright who wrote CHAMP in brine across the 15 acre lot at the mall....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

You can have the snow Markus I’m fine with that.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Today was paint day....


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> You can have the snow Markus I'm fine with that.


I've heard of plowing in a circle, but pre-treat in a circle?


----------



## SHAWZER

If you keep turning Left eventually you will go Right ........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> If you keep turning Left eventually you will go Right ........


So there's hope for the democrats?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

GMC Driver said:


> I've heard of plowing in a circle, but pre-treat in a circle?


I was just marking my post


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I was just marking my post


My dogs do that too...

You been at liquids long? Looks like they'll be paying off for us here this week.


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> Freezing drizzle and a dusting of snow earlier this morning . Scraped the windows on wifes suv , she still likes me now .


Did you then hurry and take off in your truck peeking and driving through the small cleared hole by the defrost vent at the bottom of the windshield all the meanwhile with wipers on high squirting washer fluid on too...???


----------



## SHAWZER

No , my truck is kept inside where it should be


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Did you then hurry and take off in your truck peeking and driving through the small cleared hole by the defrost vent at the bottom of the windshield all the meanwhile with wipers on high squirting washer fluid on too...???


You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## ff1221

Mark Oomkes said:


> So there's hope for the democrats?


No


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> know the ups, purolator, amazon, canadapost deliver people by first name yet?


Things have slowed down lately, she's up to something.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Things have slowed down lately, she's up to something.


Christmas visa bills come out this week...!
Guilt or fear....


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Christmas visa bills come out this week...!
> Guilt or fear....


My buddy made that same comment on the weekend, said it should be a buyers paradise on ebay!


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> My buddy made that same comment on the weekend, said it should be a buyers paradise on ebay!


Cets heart just skipped a beat....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

GMC Driver said:


> My dogs do that too...
> 
> You been at liquids long? Looks like they'll be paying off for us here this week.


I should have had it going last year but the sprayer I ordered was held up at my dock in buffalo then I couldn't cross to get it. I then decided to have it shipped here cause I couldn't or didn't want to cross. Put two totes infront of salter so I could learn and not be fully committed to a liquid only truck. I'm so close to home I can refill liquid or salt sand very fast. The farthest place is 15 km

People say it takes a lot more time for the extra work of liquid but I actually do a drive thru lot check so for me it's not that much extra time. Im learning. Brand new pavement area didn't like brine one am after a cold wind.


----------



## cet

My daughter is getting married in September, I'm hoping Covid lasts until October and the guest list get cut at 30....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

If I don’t get to go to the Dominican before then I’ll prob be un married.


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Brand new pavement area didn't like brine one am after a cold wind.


So your using straight brine? That can be a bit trickier, especially if it isn't 23.3%.

I've been using something a bit different. It's a bit pricier, but still cuts our usage on the bulk enough to make it worth it.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing.


No, just curious if they were as lazy as us Americans is all...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> No, just curious if they were as lazy as us Americans is all...


Understood...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cet said:


> My daughter is getting married in September, I'm hoping Covid lasts until October and the guest list get cut at 30....


I've been to several weddings and a funeral...errr, memorial service. We're not as polite as you folks, we don't care what our idiot guv has to say so all of them have not even come close to the "allowed" number of people.

Just trying to cheer you up.


----------



## DeVries

I've "heard" of church services, weddings, etc being held in peoples barns, shops, etc. 
Most of us are past the point of polite, we've had enough.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> I've "heard" of church services, weddings, etc being held in peoples barns, shops, etc.
> Most of us are past the point of polite, we've had enough.


What???


----------



## SHAWZER

Little squall zoomed through around 7:30 am . 1 " in 30 minutes . Send more .....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Little squall zoomed through around 7:30 am . 1 " in 30 minutes . Send more .....


It's stopped now?


----------



## SHAWZER

In my area , yes


----------



## ff1221

We keep getting little shots, almost at a 1/4" in my driveway. Apparently the lake effect machine is supposed to wind up this afternoon and feed us 15-20cm, guess we'll see how it tracks and act appropriately.


----------



## SHAWZER

Temperature is starting to nose dive , any future squalls tonight should be fluffy .


----------



## ff1221

Getting spotty squalls here, likely get more organized.


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice 10 - 15 cm snow to plow this morning . Colder temps = traction . Thumbs Up


----------



## ff1221

We ended up with about 20cm, nice fluffy stuff though


----------



## DeVries

Good to see this change. High time.

https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/new-onta...ys-for-possible-slip-and-fall-claim-1.5265711


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

DeVries said:


> Good to see this change. High time.
> 
> https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/new-onta...ys-for-possible-slip-and-fall-claim-1.5265711


 If they could somehow mandate the elimination of the whole "we only get paid when you do" mantra of personal injury lawyers and make clients pay a retainer for their services it would pretty much eliminate this issue. Only instances of actual negligence would be brought forward.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Good to see this change. High time.
> 
> https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/new-onta...ys-for-possible-slip-and-fall-claim-1.5265711


Its something...but good record keeping pretty much has been a standard for awhile.
Its a band aid for the real problems in the industry. Its not the time it takes for someone to file a lawuit that is the problem.


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> Good to see this change. High time.
> 
> https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/new-onta...ys-for-possible-slip-and-fall-claim-1.5265711


Don't understand the 50day spread in time frame for claims between muni and private property's. Would make sense to have them both the same.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BUFF said:


> Don't understand the 50day spread in time frame for claims between muni and private property's. Would make sense to have them both the same.


They are two different laws... one is for private owners (which this amendment affects in terms of notice of claim). It's called the occupiers liability act. 
The other law is called the crown (govt) liabilities and proceedings act in which the notice of claim is 10 days. 
As to why it is this way..... i suppose the govt probably wants to make it difficult for you to sue them.


----------



## BUFF

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> They are two different laws... one is for private owners (which this amendment affects in terms of notice of claim). It's called the occupiers liability act.
> The other law is called the crown (govt) liabilities and proceedings act in which the notice of claim is 10 days.
> As to why it is this way..... i suppose the govt probably wants to make it difficult for you to sue them.


Mkay...... but isn't the Gooberment suppose to be for the people too.....


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BUFF said:


> Mkay...... but isn't the Gooberment suppose to be for the people too.....


I think the 10 day thing is only in instances of govt negligence on property they own, every other kind of negligence is at least 60 days. But I agree there should be continuity even if they are two different laws.


----------



## Shubootee

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> They are two different laws... one is for private owners (which this amendment affects in terms of notice of claim). It's called the occupiers liability act.
> The other law is called the crown (govt) liabilities and proceedings act in which the notice of claim is 10 days.
> As to why it is this way..... i suppose the govt probably wants to make it difficult for you to sue them.


Politicians always look out for themselves.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Shubootee said:


> Politicians always look out for themselves.


Why else would one go into politics? To help people? :laugh:


----------



## Shubootee

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Why else would one go into politics? To help people? :laugh:


At least we got that 15% insurance reduction the liberals promised us.


----------



## SHAWZER

Sunshine here now at 2c , calm before the future squalls ?


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Sunshine here now at 2c , calm before the future squalls ?


No


----------



## SHAWZER

The all knowing forecasters have forecasted the forecast of Squalls


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> The all knowing forecasters have forecasted the forecast of Squalls


Still hearing voices from the weather rock..?


----------



## SHAWZER

Nope , the weather rock is always right


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN , Environment Canada , couple local radio stations . Can they all be wrong again ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Nope , the weather rock is always right


Ok T.Hanks....


----------



## GMC Driver

They were off a little last night.

I try to keep an eye on squalls off of Lake MI. We usually follow suit a few hours later.


----------



## SHAWZER

First part of the incoming weather shows as rain , don't need that .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Everyday we get the tiniest frost of a flurrie when they are calling for a cm or 2. Ive run my whole route everyday this week with pretty much nothing but a single unethical salt so I could take a nap....


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> Everyday we get the tiniest frost of a flurrie when they are calling for a cm or 2. Ive run my whole route everyday this week with pretty much nothing but a single unethical salt so I could take a nap....


We've been out every morning this week as well. Last night's clipper fizzled, so they ran through it this morning, but came back with full jags. Mon-Wed was ethical salting.

40% of 1cm tonight. Between liquid and residual it should be handled - if they're accurate. Guess the pilot truck makes the call tomorrow.


----------



## ff1221

Temps cleaned everything up today, guess we'll see what the lake gives us tonight. Currently 3 out but gonna get colder.


----------



## Shubootee

Nothing out here except flurries yet the city has brine salted twice in three days and are throwing rock salt this morning, and they wonder why our roads are falling apart


----------



## Mr.Markus

The standards are different for the roads.
While we might have some spot salting to do a little overnight flurrie can create havoc for bridges, offramps, culverts or anywhere air is passing under the surface. 
It is easier for them to treat it all than attempt spot treatment, as the shift is already there. If anyone can relate to this it should be us


----------



## schrader

20cm of snow here this morning, looks like we could be in for a few more today.


----------



## Shubootee

Mr.Markus said:


> The standards are different for the roads.
> While we might have some spot salting to do a little overnight flurrie can create havoc for bridges, offramps, culverts or anywhere air is passing under the surface.
> It is easier for them to treat it all than attempt spot treatment, as the shift is already there. If anyone can relate to this it should be us


They had already Brine salted twice, I was out checking the sites this morning, the reason I didn't salt was because they were dry, but the city was out salting. I've seen them brine salt even when they're not calling for anything, they start unloading their supply when we have light winter's to get next year's budget back.


----------



## ff1221

schrader said:


> 20cm of snow here this morning, looks like we could be in for a few more today.


We got an inch and it was pretty heavy, wasting above 0 when we went out so glad we didn't get 8 inches!


----------



## Shubootee

ff1221 said:


> We got an inch and it was pretty heavy, wasting above 0 when we went out so glad we didn't get 8 inches!


That's the problem with this weather, 25/30 years ago it was -20 or -25, now seems everytime it snows it's +1 to -2 and it's like pushing and shovelling cement. 10 years from now we might be cutting grass 12 months of the year


----------



## SHAWZER

The same here , 20cm of wet snow and still snowing


----------



## SHAWZER

Squalls missed us here last night and so far this morning . Lot better temperature at - 12c for January .


----------



## schrader

We got 10cm in Collingwood last night, Wasaga Beach had over 30cm. Nice to finally see a return to winter.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Lots of snowmobile trailers heading North through town this am...trails must be back open..lol.


----------



## schrader

I heard all OFSC trail were closed for the season due to COVID concerns


----------



## Triple L

Me too! All my buddies cancelled their insurance last week and said screw the north, the gas stations, motels and restaurants basically make their living off sledders and they complained that snowmobilers were not social distancing so public health overruled everything and shut it down...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> Me too! All my buddies cancelled their insurance last week and said screw the north, the gas stations, motels and restaurants basically make their living off sledders and they complained that snowmobilers were not social distancing so public health overruled everything and shut it down...


Seriously? What a bunch of idiots...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I guess theyre all just driving around with their loaded trailers on then...


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> I guess theyre all just driving around with their loaded trailers on then...


Guess they better watch out for the by-law/health officials tailing them. They seem to have more clout than 5-0.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I guess theyre all just driving around with their loaded trailers on then...


Must not be Chad's friends...


----------



## cet

January temps showed up.


----------



## DeVries

Makes me sick. Complain about customers coming in your store? Nice way to go out of business, Idiots.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Makes me sick. Complain about customers coming in your store? Nice way to go out of business, Idiots.


They deserve to go out of bizness.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I asked about a price on a brand new loader. It could be factory order, it could be instock it doesnt matter to me, Im looking to have it before next winter starts.
After speaking with a Territory Manager according to desciption, he told me They usually go for around $250k and are almost impossible to get. This must be MSRP plus hopes and dreams. They could look at a factory order but they usually bring in whatever they can get and are sold right away. I told him what I wanted and asked for a quote to factory order. A week later I got the same link to the website flyer that I have already seen. On the phone he talks about every bucket option available... Im like ya I dont even care about a bucket, I just plow snow. I know what I want for the blade already and I have that contact. I replied, it sounds like you might be out of a job soon as you can't even sell a loader to a guy that is trying buy one. 
Ive been in sales before dude, I know your trying to create a lineup out front of the club to make it look like you got the hot spot. But there are only 4 dudes inside 
right now


----------



## Mr.Markus

Don't get your back up. My back up is back up....


----------



## ff1221

5cm out here at the farm, 20cm in town. Streamer parked over town most the night. 

Trail groomer was out on the trails the last couple nights here, guess they must be figuring on opening here. 

Truck looks good Markus!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I saw a trail groomer here last night too...
Probably someone who needed out of the house


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nice job Markus. 
If you have it ready you will never need it.


----------



## JD Dave

schrader said:


> I heard all OFSC trail were closed for the season due to COVID concerns


Were up north of Orillia and some of the trails are open and the groomers have been out.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave said:


> Were up north of Orillia and some of the trails are open and the groomers have been out.


You must have got a second phone cause I don't know how you would be able to take a picture when it's always ringing. 
Maybe it's an actual camera.

What's that white stuff on the ground. Haven't seen that for a while.


----------



## buttaluv

Nice nice.... what all did you have to do to it? Just some body work, new seat, etc.. cosmetic stuff or did you have a lot mechanically too


----------



## Mr.Markus

Rusted out rocker on the drivers side and some holes in that same floor pan got into a couple holes on the trim beneath the door lip and some scale on the roof by the overhead lights. Had one big ding in the hood from hitting a turkey at 80km/h the day I ordered the new truck. Media blasted and painted the whole cab, and outside of frame. 
Mechanically it runs like a top never touched the engine or trans except for oil and filters.. and a "toon up"...


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> Were up north of Orillia and some of the trails are open and the groomers have been out.


Those are mighty clean clothes for a polaris...
My friend is in huntsville at his cottage and says depending on where you register your pass, if you stay to your district they pretty much leave you alone.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC said:


> You must have got a second phone cause I don't know how you would be able to take a picture when it's always ringing.
> Maybe it's an actual camera.
> 
> What's that white stuff on the ground. Haven't seen that for a while.


Your funny. I'm don't think I've taken this much time off in the winter since I was a kid. I almost feel a little guilty. Decided either quit plowing snow or figure out a way to make it run without me being there all the time.


----------



## DeVries

Mr.Markus said:


> I saw a trail groomer here last night too...
> Probably someone who needed out of the house


Seaforth to Listowell trail is open. Family just spent a few hours on it. It was groomed as well, some trails are definitely open.


----------



## DeVries

Cochrane to smooth rock falls those are apparently closed.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave said:


> Your funny. I'm don't think I've taken this much time off in the winter since I was a kid. I almost feel a little guilty. Decided either quit plowing snow or figure out a way to make it run without me being there all the time.


Sweet deal. I knew you wouldn't pull out.

Pardon?

Glad to see you found a way.


----------



## BUFF

JD Dave said:


> Were up north of Orillia and some of the trails are open and the groomers have been out.


Didn't realize Yamaha reintroduced Scoots, my kids had '88's. They were great machines for them to learn how to ride on.
The kick start was a great feature for young kids.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> Those are mighty clean clothes for a polaris...
> My friend is in huntsville at his cottage and says depending on where you register your pass, if you stay to your district they pretty much leave you alone.


Trails opened is Erin today so hopefully we can make a day trip up there this week.


----------



## Mr.Markus

See, that explains all the snomowbile trailers and groomers....


----------



## ff1221

Yeah saw an update from our local club showing what trails are open and what aren't so I guess its on. Good news is that now the trails are open in our area spring is next week!


----------



## cet

JD Dave said:


> Were up north of Orillia and some of the trails are open and the groomers have been out.


I didn't know you moved...


----------



## JD Dave

BUFF said:


> Didn't realize Yamaha reintroduced Scoots, my kids had '88's. They were great machines for them to learn how to ride on.
> The kick start was a great feature for young kids.


It's a good step up sled after the 120. With the kids swapping out on it and one riding between my legs we pit 50 miles on it today. Apparently I'm more tired then them. I did contemplate buying one of the old school ones before I bought this one.


----------



## BUFF

JD Dave said:


> It's a good step up sled after the 120. With the kids swapping out on it and one riding between my legs we pit 50 miles on it today. Apparently I'm more tired then them. I did contemplate buying one of the old school ones before I bought this one.


I got a 120 to Demo when they were about 3and4 yo. At 5800' at home it did marginally ok in 4-5" of fresh, at 9000' where we park to ride you could walk backwards faster. A year or so later a buddy had a Yamaha dealership at the time and through his network he found two '88 Scoots. At home they'd run 35moh, at altitude they'd run 25 on snow that was set up. They rode the Scoots for about 3yrs, I sold them for more than I paid and they got JD TrailFire 440's which I long tracked 131" with 1.5" paddles and put Polaris Xtra 10 skids under them along with plastic skis. They ride those for about 3yrs and graduated to Yamaha 700 Mtn Max's. Once in HS they found other interest and pretty much gave up riding. Now in their 20's they want to ride and I told them they can buy their own sleds.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Today i went to do a simple project that turned into a whole shop reorganize.
Shop is usually a mess, 3 or 4 times a year get everything back where it should be.
I have alot of tools, some bought by me, some given as presents, a lot inhereited from my dad and from my old mentor who left them to me in his will.
For the most part the inherited ones I left as they were in the cabinets, I grew up working with them so I know where they are and can access quick enough, but they really arent organised properly to make it effective at a glance.
Today was supposed to be putting a hitch winch together. That was done in about 20 min. The next six hours was tool sorting and reorganising. Think Im ready at 50 to have it my way and let go..


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Today i went to do a simple project that turned into a whole shop reorganize.
> Shop is usually a mess, 3 or 4 times a year get everything back where it should be.
> I have alot of tools, some bought by me, some given as presents, a lot inhereited from my dad and from my old mentor who left them to me in his will.
> For the most part the inherited ones I left as they were in the cabinets, I grew up working with them so I know where they are and can access quick enough, but they really arent organised properly to make it effective at a glance.
> Today was supposed to be putting a hitch winch together. That was done in about 20 min. The next six hours was tool sorting and reorganising. Think Im ready at 50 to have it my way and let go..
> View attachment 212429
> View attachment 212430
> View attachment 212431


Just consider yourself lucky you don't have help from kids or the warden to disorganize...


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> Just consider yourself lucky you don't have help from kids or the warden to disorganize...


Its still not OCD but its my kind of chaos now and helps me de stress...
Also helps me find out what Im missing still..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Its still not OCD


Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Today i went to do a simple project that turned into a whole shop reorganize.
> Shop is usually a mess, 3 or 4 times a year get everything back where it should be.
> I have alot of tools, some bought by me, some given as presents, a lot inhereited from my dad and from my old mentor who left them to me in his will.
> For the most part the inherited ones I left as they were in the cabinets, I grew up working with them so I know where they are and can access quick enough, but they really arent organised properly to make it effective at a glance.
> Today was supposed to be putting a hitch winch together. That was done in about 20 min. The next six hours was tool sorting and reorganising. Think Im ready at 50 to have it my way and let go..
> View attachment 212429
> View attachment 212430
> View attachment 212431


Take tools and add farming, snow removal and landscaping have nothing on 8 pieces of equipment with a full arsenal of keep it going kits!


----------



## DeVries

Looks like we can take the rust of the cutting edges tomorrow.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

DeVries said:


> Looks like we can take the rust of the cutting edges tomorrow.


That's if I can remember how to put it on :canadaflag:


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> Looks like we can take the rust of the cutting edges tomorrow.


You're not kidding. We went around today and fired everything up again. Some of it hadn't ran since Dec. 26.


----------



## Mr.Markus

You know its gonna snow good..
Tomorrows my birthday..lol


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> You know its gonna snow good..
> Tomorrows my birthday..lol


Now I know who to blame.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Definitely a weird year when they have snow in the Sahara Desert.
https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...t-fourth-time-in-over-40-years-africa-algeria


----------



## Aerospace Eng

And in Malibu, CA

https://www.9news.com/article/weath...cast/507-c4f6e6a1-ce70-4153-859c-273beb266ad7
And Shreveport, LA
https://www.ktbs.com/weather/headli...cle_03a2958e-5468-11eb-bfee-77d0a4f2835e.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> You know its gonna snow good..
> Tomorrows my birthday..lol


Another plow jockey with a birthday in January.


----------



## SHAWZER

I think it is mandatory to plow on your birthday .


----------



## Mr.Markus

The downgrade begins..


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

My favorite word


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

:bday: @Mr.Markus :bday:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Happy Birthday old man!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd said:


> My favorite word


Now its back...upgraded!


----------



## SHAWZER

Did your volleyball tell you that ? :laugh:


----------



## SHAWZER

We are to get 5cm today and 1-3 cm tonight . Temps are colder which is good .


----------



## ff1221

Happy Birthday Markus!

Looks like 2-4, or 3-5 depending on which app you choose. By the time everyone drives over it, itll only be .5cm!


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> The downgrade begins..


That is my birthday present to you.
Happy Birthday, 29 again


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> We are to get 5cm today and 1-3 cm tonight . Temps are colder which is good .


According to TWN the end of the week is going to be really cold but EC has it much warmer, one will be right.


----------



## cet

ff1221 said:


> Happy Birthday Markus!
> 
> Looks like 2-4, or 3-5 depending on which app you choose. By the time everyone drives over it, itll only be .5cm!


Twice in December they forecasted 1cm and we only got 15cm.
By the time they walked on the sidewalks it wasn't any fun clearing them.


----------



## ff1221

cet said:


> Twice in December they forecasted 1cm and we only got 15cm.
> By the time they walked on the sidewalks it wasn't any fun clearing them.


Thats generally how it goes, when they predict nothing its everything, and when they hype it up it fizzles. Im expecting 6-8"


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Can't believe TWN didn't go "storm watch" on this one.... guess because they have been especially terrible this year.


----------



## GMC Driver

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Can't believe TWN didn't go "storm watch" on this one.... guess because they have been especially terrible this year.


Still surprised that EC put out a "Weather Advisory". And they called for 10cm, but don't think we saw that anywhere. Fake news...

Liquid pre-treat and a round of salt kept all the high traffic sites b&w. Residentials started at noon, they all went home by 6. I just got in from pushing my route - now to jump into the salt rig and hit up the factory. Think we got this one licked.


----------



## Mr.Markus

We got about 15cm, most of it between 10am-12. I cant see that anybody is staying home, my biggest aggravation today was traffic...
I went through everything twice...got. In about half a hour ago and heading for a nap before a quick clean up in the morning.


----------



## ff1221

We got a good 10cm out of our predicted 2-4. Cleaned residential and what commercials were accessible, heading out shortly for clean up. Fluffy stuff if nothing else.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It is morning...


----------



## DeVries

Was a bit disappointed with the amount we got. Forecast was for 10, probably received half of that. Had about an hour of drizzle after the snow, made things nice and slippery.


----------



## ff1221

DeVries said:


> Was a bit disappointed with the amount we got. Forecast was for 10, probably received half of that. Had about an hour of drizzle after the snow, made things nice and slippery.


Its not so bad if it falls on the snow and then gets plowed off but really sucks after you plowed!


----------



## SHAWZER

Good 20cm here plus drifts . The last 5-7cm started after 5am , still big flakes falling now .


----------



## cet

The next few nights look good for those with ice rinks.

I might need a few extra logs on the fire.


----------



## SHAWZER

Feeding wood into the fire and having a sandwich right now .


----------



## Mr.Markus

I know I worked hard yesterday and this morning but when I got up from my nap I thought I was having a stroke, there are 2 suns shining in my window...


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> I know I worked hard yesterday and this morning but when I got up from my nap I thought I was having a stroke, there are 2 suns shining in my window...
> View attachment 212556


How many COVID "whiskey test" did you take before looking ootside?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> The next few nights look good for those with ice rinks.
> 
> I might need a few extra logs on the fire.


We had a good scrape 
All my guys always want to go out when it's done snowing and scrape. So yesterday that was 9:30pm. I personally like to wait and leave it till 3am. We did a mid day open up. Took a little break then went out at 9:30. That was terrible. We wrapped up the scrape. I start salting. It starts to drizzle and then temp drops. If we would have no scraped till 2:00 it would have peeled up nice and with the forcasted sun we could have prob saved a lot of salt. Not to mention half the guys check out as finished. And a bunch of us are running to try and get it looking good for am. Sidewalk guy at one mall had the drop salter wide open vs closed. Kept loading and loading just figured it needed more today. Guess he thought it was hungry. Tomorrow morning I'm going to plow and blow some sidewalks off. Looks like a clintar site


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Anyone seen the dog ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> The next few nights look good for those with ice rinks.
> 
> I might need a few extra logs on the fire.


We had some logs on the fire outside and just got in from a skate.


----------



## ff1221

cet said:


> The next few nights look good for those with ice rinks.
> 
> I might need a few extra logs on the fire.


Great for lake effect flurries when the lake is so warm. At least the flakes are big and fluffy.


----------



## SHAWZER

Another 10 - 15 cm today , temps are perfect for squalls off the Lakes .


----------



## schrader

Barely 2cm here, but the wind is crazy cold.


----------



## SHAWZER

I guess Collingwood and Owen Sound missed the early morning Squalls .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have been meaning to pick up a little shift juice..


----------



## SHAWZER

Just a dusting here at 3am , west of me along the lake have been getting squalls for awhile now .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Lots are dry here.Moonlight makes the salt residue look like ice thought so I keep stopping and getting out to do the shuffle test...


----------



## schrader

I guess its our turn today about 10cm so far, squall seems to be moving around a lot.


----------



## ff1221

8-10cm here, stopped snowing in good time so everything is cleaned up and done, hopefully for the weekend.


----------



## SHAWZER

Watching the radar early this morning , I would have guessed you were getting a lot more


----------



## ff1221

We got lucky and kinda stayed in between the squall lines, I was ok with that lol! Looks like a good weekend for sandwiches!


----------



## cet

Changed 4 glow plugs on my truck today. #4 is in an ignorant place.
For those of you doing this make sure you have M4 nuts to attach the wires back on. All the nuts spun the top of the glow plug off.


----------



## SHAWZER

Loud crunchy sounds walking across my deck heading towards the shop ...... wonder if I woke up the wife ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Loud crunchy sounds walking across my deck heading towards the shop ...... wonder if I woke up the wife ?


Her boyfriend?


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Changed 4 glow plugs on my truck today. #4 is in an ignorant place.
> For those of you doing this make sure you have M4 nuts to attach the wires back on. All the nuts spun the top of the glow plug off.


Nothing like leaving it till you need it...brrr.


----------



## SHAWZER

I made the crunchy sounds , I think her boyfriend lives in town .


----------



## SHAWZER

Lots of sun so far today


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Nothing like leaving it till you need it...brrr.


It was 60 in the shop, not too bad.
My truck gets to use the garage so when I plug in the block heater I leave the hood up. You can guess why


----------



## Mr.Markus

To remind you you have it plugged in?
Who needs reminders....


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> To remind you you have it plugged in?
> Who needs reminders....


My warden does.... she doesn't drive my '97 F-350 often, mainly when the roads a crappy. I drape the cord over the driver side mirror as a reminder to unplug the block heater.


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> Lots of sun so far today


Send some down here!


----------



## Unique Landscaping

cet said:


> It was 60 in the shop, not too bad.
> My truck gets to use the garage so when I plug in the block heater I leave the hood up. You can guess why


Reminds me of when I was plowing years ago in Markham, going a straight up the side of one of the buildings and I didn't know they plugged their trucks in, couldn't see it across the pavement because of the snow.
I thought the building exploded 

Looks like very little snow in the GTA the next couple weeks, I've seen mild winters but I don't remember anything like this


----------



## SilverPine

Nothing wrong with no snow.


----------



## cet

SilverPine said:


> Nothing wrong with no snow.


As long as it's an early spring and the golf course opens early.
Nothing worse than no snow all winter and than in the beginning of April we get hit hard and the course opens late.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SilverPine said:


> Nothing wrong with no snow.


We're going to pay for it...April...May.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Just finished a skate 

Sandwiches sound great.


----------



## cet

Took the grand dog for a walk.
It was nice in the sun.


----------



## GMC Driver

-25 this morning. Tough to get the sleds started. Quite a bit of snow north of the 45th parallel.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> -25 this morning. Tough to get the sleds started. Quite a bit of snow north of the 45th parallel.


Boo friggin who


----------



## BUFF

GMC Driver said:


> -25 this morning. Tough to get the sleds started. Quite a bit of snow north of the 45th parallel.


Pulling the plugs and heating them a tad with a propane torch helps with starting when it's cold like that.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> Boo friggin who


Who's first name is Boo Friggin?


----------



## GMC Driver

BUFF said:


> Pulling the plugs and heating them a tad with a propane torch helps with starting when it's cold like that.


It was a dry cold...

It wasn't that big a deal, just a few more tugs. B-I-L runs Polaris, but the Yammy and Bombers didn't struggle. Truth is we spent more time boosting vehicles when we had to head out.


----------



## SHAWZER

The weather forecasters are not calling for snow today but the Radar shows a system moving towards us . Who will be right today ......


----------



## schrader

Its to cold to snow, ha ha that one always made me laugh.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

schrader said:


> Its to cold to snow, ha ha that one always made me laugh.


That was one of my dad's favorites...I frequently asked him about that in '13-'14. He never said much.


----------



## DeVries

SHAWZER said:


> The weather forecasters are not calling for snow today but the Radar shows a system moving towards us . Who will be right today ......


I've been wondering the same thing. Maybe the weather office is working from home due to covid and their not up yet.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

It’s too cold to snow.... 
that reminds me. I’ll plug in your tractor.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

if you guys want to see something crazy you should look up
tim the hapy hipi
mostly instagram but you have never seen a car collection or shop like this before.
https://www.instagram.com/hapyhipi/?hl=enhe was at a car show at the local burger place a few years back with his bugatti.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> if you guys want to see something crazy you should look up
> tim the hapy hipi
> mostly instagram but you have never seen a car collection or shop like this before.
> https://www.instagram.com/hapyhipi/?hl=enhe was at a car show at the local burger place a few years back with his bugatti.


That's Tim Schmidt. His dad started the ABC group.
My inlaws knew the parents.
I plowed the parents home a few times in King City. Their last house was 20,000 sq' on a few acres and it was only the parents.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> That's Tim Schmidt. His dad started the ABC group.
> My inlaws knew the parents.
> I plowed the parents home a few times in King City. Their last house was 20,000 sq' on a few acres and it was only the parents.


Abc group
Makes me think of our Chinese food place 123 Chinese. Which I'm ordering from now.

20000 sq ft. So half an acre house. 
Awesome.

Just finished an hour on the ice. Flooding it now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

If I remember right he lost more in cars in one fire at his florida place than I will ever dream of....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> If I remember right he lost more in cars in one fire at his florida place than I will ever dream of....


Well if you cashed in those bitcoins you have.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I tried to get some of those but got confused and instead and got #+itcoins....


----------



## cet

The cheater wins another golf tournament.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Dinner was good. 

Tomorrow 22 years ago I opened Midtown Computers. 
Back then you could get an Intel 66Mhz 4mb Ram and a 40mb hdd with win95 for $1777
14” crt was $399


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Dinner was good.
> 
> Tomorrow 22 years ago I opened Midtown Computers.
> Back then you could get an Intel 66Mhz 4mb Ram and a 40mb hdd with win95 for $1777
> 14" crt was $399


Congrats @MIDTOWNPC.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Dinner was good.
> 
> Tomorrow 22 years ago I opened Midtown Computers.
> Back then you could get an Intel 66Mhz 4mb Ram and a 40mb hdd with win95 for $1777
> 14" crt was $399


You'll never last...

*You're. ..


----------



## SHAWZER

The TWN weather forecasters were right for here . No snow yesterday or last night .


----------



## ff1221

Beautiful sunshine here today, was a great weekend!


----------



## DeVries

It can stop now.....................

Flurries turns into full on snow all day.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Geez, I was in the office all day invoicing, you made me check radar then look outside in a panic....nothing!!! right on the fringe...lol


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> It can stop now.....................
> 
> Flurries turns into full on snow all day.


Kind of frustrating. Had all the sites looking good today, salt was keeping them bare. Now they're beginning to cover again. And all the "no salts" look like they'll hit trigger in the next couple hours.

Beginning to feel like February.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Geez, I was in the office all day invoicing, you made me check radar then look outside in a panic....nothing!!! right on the fringe...lol


Thats a lot of invoicing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I get distracted with collections year end and tax fillings...











And PS.

Old truck went in for cert, needs 2 wheel bearings, ball joints and rear brakes are due.
The bearings are warrantied, as well as the ball joints...✓


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Lucky we aren't in the New York New Jersey area, anywhere from 19" to 30", I wouldn't mind some snow, but not that much


----------



## DeVries

I would rather have a good storm like that then have staff run around here there and everywhere like they did yesterday. Flurries and wind all day get a bit annoying after a while.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

You must have allot of loaders, that much snow and hovering around zero, it would be like pushing cement. 
My GMC 2500 will take a pass thanks 

And the GTA would be at a standstill for a month. 

Toronto would be digging out until May


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Unique Landscaping said:


> You must have allot of loaders, that much snow and hovering around zero,


Should be nice and fluffy if it's around 0°.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> Should be nice and fluffy if it's around 0°.


Save it for those 'Murican weather threads bub!


----------



## ff1221

I'm going to have to guess that some weather system went south of us i didn't even know about. Some cloud cover pushed up late afternoon but was otherwise clear here.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mark Oomkes said:


> Should be nice and fluffy if it's around 0°.


You guys are behind the times, the Metric system is where it's at 
(Of course 90% of the time we still use your way, just don't tell anyone)


----------



## GMC Driver

ff1221 said:


> I'm going to have to guess that some weather system went south of us i didn't even know about. Some cloud cover pushed up late afternoon but was otherwise clear here.


That NE'ster in NY, PA, NJ just skirted us here. We got a bit of wrap around.

Didn't accumulate on treated surfaces, but got to trigger amounts on untreated (took over 24 hours). Now the debate begins - HOAs where we are not responsible for salting/treating driveways now are approaching trigger amounts, especially where east wind blew snow in unusual and different ways. Treated roads, parking lots, and walks are all bare. Now they are wondering why the drives aren't clear.

These boards needs to learn to communicate the terms of the contract they negotiated with their residents. Sure, we can lower trigger amounts. How much do you want to pay?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> That NE'ster in NY, PA, NJ just skirted us here. We got a bit of wrap around.
> 
> Didn't accumulate on treated surfaces, but got to trigger amounts on untreated (took over 24 hours). Now the debate begins - HOAs where we are not responsible for salting/treating driveways now are approaching trigger amounts, especially where east wind blew snow in unusual and different ways. Treated roads, parking lots, and walks are all bare. Now they are wondering why the drives aren't clear.
> 
> These boards needs to learn to communicate the terms of the contract they negotiated with their residents. Sure, we can lower trigger amounts. How much do you want to pay?


One of the "issues" we are running into is the easy winter makes everyone picky. And expect perfection...the parking lots/drives should look like they do in July phenomena.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Save it for those 'Murican weather threads bub!


C'mon man...he was talking about the weather in Murca...cross country weathering threading is acceptable


----------



## ff1221

Mark Oomkes said:


> One of the "issues" we are running into is the easy winter makes everyone picky. And expect perfection...the parking lots/drives should look like they do in July phenomena.


Thats exactly what we ran into, lot was black everyday and the day you actually got a weather event they were losing their minds. We gave them notice they were fired, was done as of yesterday, my mood is so much better. I actually don't mind winter all of a sudden!


----------



## GMC Driver

ff1221 said:


> Thats exactly what we ran into, lot was black everyday and the day you actually got a weather event they were losing their minds. We gave them notice they were fired, was done as of yesterday, my mood is so much better. I actually don't mind winter all of a sudden!


As tempting as it sounds...

They have this way of blowing smoke and making everything better. Driveways are being cleared. They won this round. But yes, expectations are higher. Doesn't help that their annual migration pattern was disrupted this year, and any other given year they woudn't even know what their driveway looked like from Del Boca Vista.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> C'mon man...he was talking about the weather in Murca...cross country weathering threading is acceptable


We're a lot more lenient around here than that Jersey thread, need a passport to get into that one. Granted if i were actually being helpful, might not have been asked to leave.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

ff1221 said:


> Thats exactly what we ran into, lot was black everyday and the day you actually got a weather event they were losing their minds. We gave them notice they were fired, was done as of yesterday, my mood is so much better. I actually don't mind winter all of a sudden!


Did you have to give them 30 or 14 days written notice?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> We're a lot more lenient around here than that Jersey thread, need a passport to get into that one. Granted if i were actually being helpful, might not have been asked to leave.


..and you're Italian arent you?


----------



## ff1221

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Did you have to give them 30 or 14 days written notice?


I gave 2 weeks notice via email. Buddy of mine took over the contract, hes doing time and material and he knows how to charge, their going to miss me by the end of the season.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> ..and you're Italian arent you?


I tried playing the race card, MJD wasn't having it.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

ff1221 said:


> I gave 2 weeks notice via email. Buddy of mine took over the contract, hes doing time and material and he knows how to charge, their going to miss me by the end of the season.


I'm glad it's no longer a headache for you


----------



## ff1221

Thanks, me too!


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> Thanks, me too!


It goes against everything you tell yourself as you build your business. As you age and grow though you come across those customers that are truly good customers and you are less apt to knock your head against a wall.


----------



## DeVries

That system out east is sharing with us again. Heavy flurries now.


----------



## SHAWZER

All time low for the number of times snowplowing , December - 6 , January - 5 times .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> All time low for the number of times snowplowing , December - 6 , January - 5 times .


That's probably 3x as many as we had.


----------



## Western1

GMC Driver said:


> As tempting as it sounds...
> 
> They have this way of blowing smoke and making everything better. Driveways are being cleared. They won this round. But yes, expectations are higher. Doesn't help that their annual migration pattern was disrupted this year, and any other given year they woudn't even know what their driveway looked like from Del Boca Vista.


The Kastanzas live there?


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> It goes against everything you tell yourself as you build your business. As you age and grow though you come across those customers that are truly good customers and you are less apt to knock your head against a wall.


So true, it'll only be the money I miss lol, but by next year there will be a new client.


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> All time low for the number of times snowplowing , December - 6 , January - 5 times .


Since Dec. 1 we have done residentials 9 times


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> Since Dec. 1 we have done residentials 9 times


I did all mine twice on my birthday....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> I did all mine twice on my birthday....


Stallion


----------



## SHAWZER

When you cannot see very good just keep on plowing .


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> I did all mine twice on my birthday....


Nothing says Happy Birthday like hangin in your plow truck!


----------



## GMC Driver

Western1 said:


> The Kastanzas live there?


They joined the Seinfelds.


----------



## Triple L

3 plows in kw for January


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> Nothing says Happy Birthday like hangin in your plow truck!


Friends of ours bought us a google home mini for Christmas and my wife found it funny/sad that I asked it to to sing me happy birthday when I got home.


----------



## SHAWZER

We have had a google mini for a couple years . Handy for spelling difficult words and setting timers or streaming music etc . Can be annoying at times .... she just says that she does not understand . Sounds familiar .


----------



## DeVries

SHAWZER said:


> We have had a google mini for a couple years . Handy for spelling difficult words and setting timers or streaming music etc . Can be annoying at times .... she just says that she does not understand . Sounds familiar .


That's how you win scrabble right?


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Friends of ours bought us a google home mini for Christmas and my wife found it funny/sad that I asked it to to sing me happy birthday when I got home.


I shouldn't have but that literally made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> I shouldn't have but that literally made me laugh out loud!


People rarely use them to their full potential...


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> People rarely use them to their full potential...


Ask it, "what's the unladen air speed velocity of a swallow" is....


----------



## ff1221

BUFF said:


> Ask it, "what's the unladen air speed velocity of a swallow" is....


Now I have to buy one just to find out ffs!


----------



## BUFF

ff1221 said:


> Now I have to buy one just to find out ffs!


Warden had a Alexa thingy for a while and asked it, it answered with, European or African?


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> Ask it, "what's the unladen air speed velocity of a swallow" is....


How does a posi trac rear end work..?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Looks like it might be a busy weekend...


----------



## SHAWZER

Did you ask the google mini ? It told me 10.9 cm in the next 4 days ........


----------



## SHAWZER

Google mini says 9.91 cm of snow in Erin in the next 4 days .


----------



## cet

I know our oven can be turned on using your phone. But you can't get the food in from your phone. Google will turn our thermostat up and down too.

Can't really figure out why the next generation is so lazy.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> I know our oven can be turned on using your phone. But you can't get the food in from your phone. Google will turn our thermostat up and down too.
> 
> Can't really figure out why the next generation is so lazy.


Can you turn on your dishwasher...?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Can you turn on your dishwasher...?


Sure, I just push the start button, don't forget the soap.
The Boss is trying to figure out how she can open the garage door and than the laundry room door so a family member can get in without giving them the codes, all this from her phone incase she isn't home.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> Looks like it might be a busy weekend...


Yes - messy start, then the LE machine is gonna fire back up.

Yup, it's February.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Sure, I just push the start button, don't forget the soap.
> The Boss is trying to figure out how she can open the garage door and than the laundry room door so a family member can get in without giving them the codes, all this from her phone incase she isn't home.


I was mad my new truck didnt have the programmable garage door opener.


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> I was mad my new truck didnt have the programmable garage door opener.


Didn't you order it?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Can you turn on your dishwasher...?


dont do it! dont


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> I was mad my new truck didnt have the programmable garage door opener.


When I lived in Newmarket they were breaking into vehicles and using the garage door opener to get into the garage and into the house if the door was unlocked. The police suggested removing openers from your vehicles. I have 3 buttons in my truck but only the middle one works. I have it programed for the shop and not my house.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> dont do it! dont


I'm not allowed too. Apparently I don't have it full.
Somethings you're best to screw up so they don't ask again.


----------



## ff1221

They are saying 4cm tonight or 5-10cm in the Weather Advisory, so ill guess 15-20cm because these are the ones they generally screw up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cet said:


> I'm not allowed too. Apparently I don't have it full.
> Somethings you're best to screw up so they don't ask again.


Never understand why a dishwasher has to be overflowing with dishes to be run. It can be 3/4 full, a big meal in the making but all those dishes won't fit, so why not just run it?


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> Never understand why a dishwasher has to be overflowing with dishes to be run. It can be 3/4 full, a big meal in the making but all those dishes won't fit, so why not just run it?


Isn't there another thread for this? Something about "And that's how the fight started..."


----------



## schrader

What a beautiful day, unfortunately it looks like it might be the last one for a while, next week looks cold.


----------



## cet

schrader said:


> What a beautiful day, unfortunately it looks like it might be the last one for a while, next week looks cold.


It looks like its going to get cold.
Not a lot of snow for here but that can change quickly.


----------



## schrader

Seems to be a winter of little snow, even here we have had very little LE snow this year.


----------



## ff1221

schrader said:


> Seems to be a winter of little snow, even here we have had very little LE snow this year.


We were through your way yesterday on the way to Barrie, was surprised how little snow all the way there.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Must be pretty slow Environment Canada 

“Winter Weather Travel Advisory in effect for midnight to early Friday morning”

“Total snowfall amounts by early Friday morning will be around 5 cm except closer to 2 cm near the Lake Ontario shore.”

Hunker down everyone.


----------



## ff1221

When they use cm 8 sounds like a lot, if they said 8 inches we'd pay attention. Im actually expecting 8 inches here!


----------



## SHAWZER

Light dusting of snow so far , temps are rising bringing light rain now


----------



## cet

We got 6-7 cm of wet heavy crap. It's 50 click winds now.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Scarborough maybe 2cm, Pickering below the 401 just wet, At 6:30 while I was shovelling it was raining, out in a bit to do some salting when it freezes.

Kind of glad it missed us anyway, my GMC’s low oil pressure warning light came on when I started it, they changed the oil sensor last Friday so that obviously wasn’t it, so just something else to worry about


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Unique Landscaping said:


> Scarborough maybe 2cm, Pickering below the 401 just wet, At 6:30 while I was shovelling it was raining, out in a bit to do some salting when it freezes.
> 
> Kind of glad it missed us anyway, my GMC's low oil pressure warning light came on when I started it, they changed the oil sensor last Friday so that obviously wasn't it, so just something else to worry about


Same for me with the low oil pressure warning light.


----------



## GMC Driver

Seems like this year's motto is "See how much work the littlest amount of snow can make!"

Some sites were b&w, some had 1-2cm slush. Whatever isn't normally taken care of is a sheet now. Lots of extra salting calls.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Same for me with the low oil pressure warning light.


Sheesh, must be an engine virus going around. 

Did you get it fixed? 
Mine seems to only do it if you let it sit for a day, start it up the message comes on, then goes off and the gauge goes right up and is fine for the rest of the time. Thinking/hoping it's the oil pump, (Well, was really hoping it was just a sensor) truck runs smooth, just your heart stops when you see it come on


----------



## Unique Landscaping

GMC Driver said:


> Seems like this year's motto is "See how much work the littlest amount of snow can make!"
> 
> Some sites were b&w, some had 1-2cm slush. Whatever isn't normally taken care of is a sheet now. Lots of extra salting calls.


Pretty much the same with everyone down here, whatever happened to the days when we plowed at -20 and it wasn't like shovelling cement.


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver said:


> Seems like this year's motto is "See how much work the littlest amount of snow can make!"


That about sums it up. We got going early in the hopes to have all the slush plowed of by the time it got cold. Well it got cold real quick and the lots that didn't get cleared guys are dumping a lot of salt on them. 
Now the wind is winding up.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Unique Landscaping said:


> Sheesh, must be an engine virus going around.
> 
> Did you get it fixed?
> Mine seems to only do it if you let it sit for a day, start it up the message comes on, then goes off and the gauge goes right up and is fine for the rest of the time. Thinking/hoping it's the oil pump, (Well, was really hoping it was just a sensor) truck runs smooth, just your heart stops when you see it come on


Just happened overnight. I wasn't driving the truck but was told it came on and off like 7 or 8 times. Oil and coolant temps were fine, so we'll see. Booked it to get looked at on Tuesday.


----------



## cet

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Just happened overnight. I wasn't driving the truck but was told it came on and off like 7 or 8 times. Oil and coolant temps were fine, so we'll see. Booked it to get looked at on Tuesday.


Every time I plow and the roads are wet my truck says water in fuel. Never happens when it's cold or the roads are dry. Somewhere the harness must have a problem but I've given up trying to fix what isn't really a problem. I put a new filter on when I did my glow plugs even though the computer said I had 74% life left.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Seems like this year's motto is "See how much work the littlest amount of snow can make!"
> 
> Some sites were b&w, some had 1-2cm slush. Whatever isn't normally taken care of is a sheet now. Lots of extra salting calls.


I was pleasantly surprised. We were late but the media hype worked in our favor. And 5-6" wasn't a total **** show like every other storm has been this year.


----------



## Mr.Markus

We ended up with 5cm, but ohhh the drifts.
Some of the rural stuff was fun. All the stuff in town was a breeze but the town started late so doubling back for furrows was needed. So warm when I started the snow was already falling off my truck in the driveway but by about 6 am it was cold...


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Just happened overnight. I wasn't driving the truck but was told it came on and off like 7 or 8 times. Oil and coolant temps were fine, so we'll see. Booked it to get looked at on Tuesday.


Lol, mine goes in Tuesday also, will have to compare notes. Yours might just be the sending switch if it's acting up like that, so let's hope so, mine I don't know.


----------



## ff1221

We actually only got the 2-4 they were calling for, was nearly raining at 4:30 but froze up quick around 8. Lake effect machine is in high gear but not very organized and hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## GMC Driver

ff1221 said:


> We actually only got the 2-4 they were calling for, was nearly raining at 4:30 but froze up quick around 8. Lake effect machine is in high gear but not very organized and hopefully it stays that way.


Carbon copy here - except it was hard pressed to get over 2cm.

Been blowing and snowing here since 4pm, snow going sideways. Can't see the shop from the office, whiteouts. And maybe another 2cm on the ground.


----------



## ff1221

GMC Driver said:


> Carbon copy here - except it was hard pressed to get over 2cm.
> 
> Been blowing and snowing here since 4pm, snow going sideways. Can't see the shop from the office, whiteouts. And maybe another 2cm on the ground.


Its about that now, wide squall sitting over us now but not a lot of accumulation.


----------



## SHAWZER

10cm at my place plus drifts where usually there are none . Wind directly from the south earlier is uncommon . 5 - 7cm in town . Highway 21 is closed from Owen Sound to Kincardine .


----------



## ff1221

Bunch of disorganized squalls out there but nothing serious, they close that highway on a whim anymore. Only got about 2cm since yesterday here


----------



## cet

Some friends showed up for a walk this morning.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Some friends showed up for a walk this morning.
> View attachment 213167


----------



## SHAWZER

Just closed Highway 26 from Thornbury to Owen Sound at 1pm . Wife went food shopping at noon ....... going to be a quiet afternoon .


----------



## schrader

That wind in nasty, squalls are staying north of us.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 213172


Your family stopped by for a visit, twin brother??


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

You’ve got to know when to scrape em
Know when to shake em 
Know when to walk away 
Know when to run 

There will be time enough for counting 
When the haulin is done. 

Kenny never led me wrong. Lol


----------



## GMC Driver

12 hours of lake effect, quick scrape and salt and everything was looking good this morning. Got to love the solar power helping out.

Band shifted north off the lake again late afternoon before winding down. Site checks show the residual kept 90% of them bare.


----------



## BUFF

GMC Driver said:


> 12 hours of lake effect, quick scrape and salt and everything was looking good this morning. Got to love the solar power helping out.
> 
> Band shifted north off the lake again late afternoon before winding down. Site checks show the residual kept 90% of them bare.
> View attachment 213183


Don't see a Handicap parking permit on the truck....


----------



## GMC Driver

BUFF said:


> Don't see a Handicap parking permit on the truck....


If you met me, you'd understand.


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> Don't see a Handicap parking permit on the truck....


I believe he needs 3....

But its up to the officer...


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver said:


> If you met me, you'd understand.


I had...
"He can be a bit salty...!"


----------



## DeVries

Trucks dirty Dave. Your slipping.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Don't see a Handicap parking permit on the truck....


Again with the safety nazi thing.

Nice truck Dave.


----------



## Triple L

Giving JD a run for the money with that outfit!

Beautiful truck!


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Again with the safety nazi thing.
> 
> Nice truck Dave.


how is a handicap parking permit a safety issue..... never mind


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The weather channel app has been bang on 
For the forecasts and timing for me 

Today I text my kingston guy with a bit of a joke and said im sending you some sunshine and he said 15 mins later it was like someone turned the lights and heat lamps on


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Does anyone here keep salt or sand in a heated shop and does it make a difference. 

I said pardon ?

Hot load


----------



## GMC Driver

Triple L said:


> Giving JD a run for the money with that outfit!
> 
> Beautiful truck!


Thanks - it is a great truck. Picked it up 2 years ago, and has been a welcome addition.

I'll never be able to keep up with farmer $$$.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Spinner motor went on the striker yesterday, of course its a Sunday and late morning squall. Only took me 2 hours more to salt 6 acres of lots from a bucket.....
Feeling it today....
Dealer was great, answered their emerg number and left the part out for me as I contiuned my drives and picked it up, 10 min swap so now I will have one on the shelf.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Spinner motor went on the striker yesterday, of course its a Sunday and late morning squall. Only took me 2 hours more to salt 6 acres of lots from a bucket.....
> Feeling it today....
> Dealer was great, answered their emerg number and left the part out for me as I contiuned my drives and picked it up, 10 min swap so now I will have one on the shelf.


Belt for me 
Had one in the glove box

I don't like the striker to be honest I like the tornado much better.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Belt for me
> Had one in the glove box
> 
> I don't like the striker to be honest I like the tornado much better.


...reasons?does it spread better. The lids, the spinner clearance?

By the way I still have that 1st gen hopper if you are ever going to pick it up...


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> By the way I still have that 1st gen hopper if you are ever going to pick it up...


You have to stop selling stuff to PS members - they take forever to show up!

Anyone interested in an 2017 8' SS Fisher Speedcaster? I know a guy... $3K


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> Spinner motor went on the striker yesterday, of course its a Sunday and late morning squall. Only took me 2 hours more to salt 6 acres of lots from a bucket.....
> Feeling it today....
> Dealer was great, answered their emerg number and left the part out for me as I contiuned my drives and picked it up, 10 min swap so now I will have one on the shelf.


Is yours new? There has been alot of updates on the spinner motors over the past 3 years, make sure you have the newest version with the gear fix so it doesn't rub anymore

My old one had tons of spinner problems, touch wood they got it right now, my favorite part is they deleted the spin knob for the gate height as it would always loosen off and close then get hopper overload


----------



## Mr.Markus

4 years, its been good, i tighten the spin knob with a hammer it doesn't move.
- speedcastor I am tempted, I need to store more stuff...lol.


----------



## DeVries

We removed ours, were having the same problems, no matter how tight you turned the wing nut. Not sure why they come with that gate anyways.


----------



## Mr.Markus

slow slide frozen again...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Wife asked me to ask about boxes wherever I shop..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Is she moving out?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Lol no!

Helping someone else move.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Lol no!
> 
> Helping someone else move.


Helping someone else move you out. Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

You saw the 40 ft sea can I bought last fall right...? Lol


----------



## cet

Markus a fertilizer spreader works much better than pails.
Occasionally I had 1 playground to do and I didn't have a spreader in my truck. It was faster to use the fertilizer spreader and continue on my way home.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Listen Chris....my moto is Work Harder not Schmarter...!


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Listen Chris....my moto is Work Harder not Schmarter...!


A few more birthdays and aches and you'll have a different mindset.


----------



## ff1221

I understand Markus. Controller went 9n my big spreader but I got rid of my big lot and my tailgate spreader doesn't like sand so I'm hand spreading a few little lots. Helps me get my exercise now that I don't have a mile of sidewalk to shovel!


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> A few more birthdays and aches and you'll have a different mindset.


Dementia...?


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> Dementia...?


Not yet, when we finally find out what our federal debt is, THEN you'll want dementia payup


----------



## SilverPine

Now ya'll can say you have seen a smart car with a plow.


----------



## SHAWZER

Colder temps = not as many people in dark clothes wandering around in the center of the streets or cutting across lots in the early am . Fido almost yanking there arm off trying to get home .


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> Colder temps = not as many people in dark clothes wandering around in the center of the streets or cutting across lots in the early am . Fido almost yanking there arm off trying to get home .


Apparently the memo never got delivered here, no shortage of middle road walkers here. The new fun one is all the transient workers at the plant that won't even clean a hole on the windshield, just hop in their Beemer or Audi and off they go!


----------



## GMC Driver

I should of videoed the crazys hanging outside Tim Hortons the other night. 4am, -17C (0F), I'm trying to salt and they're heckling me for a smoke, or a dollar, or a ride. Good thing I only needed 3 passes.

5-0 showed up a little after that and shooed them off. Think the staff inside was getting annoyed, or at least the drive-thru customers were. 24 hour store in a shopping plaza, with income assisted housing right next door. Lots of interesting sights/sounds/smells at that place.

Plaza is nice though. BPLM!


----------



## cet

SilverPine said:


> Now ya'll can say you have seen a smart car with a plow.
> 
> View attachment 213337


Nice sidewalk machine.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

GMC Driver said:


> I should of videoed the crazys hanging outside Tim Hortons the other night. 4am, -17C (0F), I'm trying to salt and they're heckling me for a smoke, or a dollar, or a ride. Good thing I only needed 3 passes.
> 
> 5-0 showed up a little after that and shooed them off. Think the staff inside was getting annoyed, or at least the drive-thru customers were. 24 hour store in a shopping plaza, with income assisted housing right next door. Lots of interesting sights/sounds/smells at that place.
> 
> Plaza is nice though. BPLM!


Bureau of Provincial Land Management?


----------



## SilverPine

I thought that as first too. Then at a closer look, its a bit too wide. The funny part was the car is wider than the plow. You'd think it's just for show but there was some ware on the edge.


----------



## SHAWZER

Big Person Little Mind ?


----------



## cet

The end of the week is looking a little cold.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

cet said:


> Nice sidewalk machine.


There's a phone number on the side of the car, should we draw straws to see who's gonna call and ask


----------



## GMC Driver

SHAWZER said:


> Big Person Little Mind ?


Nope - never made it past 5'7".

Black Parking Lots Matter.


----------



## Unraveller

Stupid question, but CVOR is required for a Isuzu NRR or NPR, Cab Over with a 19,500 LBS. GVWR?

And,. for those of you grinding out a the CVOR paperwork daily, is there a digital solution?


----------



## cet

Unraveller said:


> Stupid question, but CVOR is required for a Isuzu NRR or NPR, Cab Over with a 19,500 LBS. GVWR?
> 
> And,. for those of you grinding out a the CVOR paperwork daily, is there a digital solution?


Yes to your first question.
The paper daily log book is pretty easy to use, don't know if there is a digital version.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Unraveller said:


> Stupid question, but CVOR is required for a Isuzu NRR or NPR, Cab Over with a 19,500 LBS. GVWR?
> 
> And,. for those of you grinding out a the CVOR paperwork daily, is there a digital solution?


Yes, you need a CVOR.
There probably is a digital solution, but if you're just running the one, just use the daily log. It's not that bad. Couple minutes while the truck is warming up.

Edit: what cet said.


----------



## Unraveller

cet said:


> Yes to your first question.
> The paper daily log book is pretty easy to use, don't know if there is a digital version.


Thanks guys, as for who Needs the CVOR and to pass the test, is it every driver that can use it, or is it fine if its owner who passes, and fills out the daily?


----------



## SHAWZER

GMC Driver said:


> Nope - never made it past 5'7".
> 
> Black Parking Lots Matter.


I googled BPLM and my answer was listed for online conversations .


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Unraveller said:


> Thanks guys, as for who Needs the CVOR and to pass the test, is it every driver that can use it, or is it fine if its owner who passes, and fills out the daily?


There isn't a test, you're just registering as a commercial vehicle operator. The driver signs the daily log and safety log as well as the owner. You're just tracking driver hours and the vehicles safety.
If you're over a certain weight, you'll need a different license. That's where the test will come in. But it's completely separate from the CVOR.

Edit: There is a test...


----------



## SilverPine

Yes, there is a test for new CVOR applicants.
The driver needs to fill the logs, whether it be employee or owner.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SilverPine said:


> Yes, there is a test for new CVOR applicants.
> The driver needs to fill the logs, whether it be employee or owner.


Has there always been a test? I don't remember writing one in 2014.


----------



## cet

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> There isn't a test, you're just registering as a commercial vehicle operator. The driver signs the daily log and safety log as well as the owner. You're just tracking driver hours and the vehicles safety.
> If you're over a certain weight, you'll need a different license. That's where the test will come in. But it's completely separate from the CVOR.
> 
> Edit: There is a test...


Sounds like you've had your CVOR as long as me, there is a test now.


----------



## cet

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Has there always been a test? I don't remember writing one in 2014.


I didn't write one in 1999.... Plus it was a one time fee not annual.


----------



## SilverPine

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Has there always been a test? I don't remember writing one in 2014.


 2017 I think


----------



## cet

A CVOR covers all vehicles that are registered in the same name.
Driver has to fill out the log book and if any other driver drives the truck in the same 24 hour period they also have to initial where the first driver signed.


----------



## cet

Yesterday someone I know got tickets for expired CVOR, no yellow sticker, no log book filled out and overweight. All the tickets went to the owner and not driver. I'm pretty sure the log book is a driver's ticket.


----------



## Mr.Markus

daily log is different from trip inspection, . Trip inspection can be done by mechanic or owner doesnt need to be done by driver. But the driver will have to carry it and sign it too.
Daily log only needs to be done if you exceed 160km radius of your location. Not 160km distance...radius go as far as you want within that radius.


----------



## Mr.Markus

And today I got a seat belt fine...


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> And today I got a seat belt fine...


Such a rebel....


----------



## Mr.Markus

You would think I would know better. Ive been through 2 windshields. First ticket in 25 years....


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> You would think I would know better. Ive been through 2 windshields. First ticket in 25 years....


I'd blame Oomkes


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> And today I got a seat belt fine...


Take it to court and play the dementia card......


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> You would think I would know better. Ive been through 2 windshields. First ticket in 25 years....


Was your wife driving?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I almost took issue with handing over my liscence and receiving.contaminated paper tickets during a pandemic, I feel a cough coming on, and Im starting to sweat...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> I almost took issue with handing over my liscence and receiving.contaminated paper tickets during a pandemic, I feel a cough coming on, and Im starting to sweat...


Have you seen the video of Jason Stump the cop from Barrie where last week he had this skate boarder pinned to the street before he bounced his head off the curb. Man I hope that kid has Covid.


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> I almost took issue with handing over my liscence and receiving.contaminated paper tickets during a pandemic, I feel a cough coming on, and Im starting to sweat...


Better do a whisky test


----------



## BUFF

cet said:


> Have you seen the video of Jason Stump the cop from Barrie where last week he had this skate boarder pinned to the street before he bounced his head off the curb. Man I hope that kid has Covid.


Dam.... he makes US cops look like fairy godmothers.


----------



## cet

cet said:


> Have you seen the video of Jason Stump the cop from Barrie where last week he had this skate boarder pinned to the street before he bounced his head off the curb. Man I hope that kid has Covid.


The cops name is Jason Stamp


----------



## BUFF

cet said:


> The cops name is Jason Stamp


https://ca.news.yahoo.com/barrie-police-looking-video-violent-053233802.html


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Have you seen the video of Jason Stump the cop from Barrie where last week he had this skate boarder pinned to the street before he bounced his head off the curb. Man I hope that kid has Covid.



I got a ticket...


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> I got a ticket...


I remember a guy in this area that got a ticket from the Ministry because his shovels were sticking out too far out on the side of the pickup truck, they were salting at the time.
Everything else was fine, but he gave him a ticket for that.


----------



## GMC Driver

Unique Landscaping said:


> I remember a guy in this area that got a ticket from the Ministry because his shovels were sticking out too far out on the side of the pickup truck


Also for unsecured shovels - they have to be tied in.


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver said:


> Also for unsecured shovels - they have to be tied in.


And pails.... i have a big carabiner clip from home depot.  I think it was for hanging extension cords lol.
It clips nice onto the shovel handle and the pail handle and onto a salter strap.
Appeases the safety gods


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SilverPine said:


> 2017 I think


Just looked into it cause I actually have to renew my CVOR soon.... definently was a test back in 2014....I'm out to lunch.

Edit: Annnnddd it was 2016.... really out to lunch.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

They had them secured with bungee cords and stuck in the salt, but had the shovels sticking out so they could just unstrap and grab them, the guy told them it had to be in the area of the box.
I got pulled over in Whitby by MTO, actually they were really good, but I have heard a few horror stories, especially York region.


----------



## cet

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Just looked into it cause I actually have to renew my CVOR soon.... definently was a test back in 2014....I'm out to lunch.
> 
> Edit: Annnnddd it was 2016.... really out to lunch.


Are you renewing online?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

cet said:


> Are you renewing online?


Yes, renewed it earlier. Fairly simple process.


----------



## ff1221

Man if I went to the city I'd really be in trouble. We have one MTO officer to patrol from Grand Bend to Tobermory, over to the 400! We don't see him much.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

ff1221 said:


> Man if I went to the city I'd really be in trouble. We have one MTO officer to patrol from Grand Bend to Tobermory, over to the 400! We don't see him much.


I think ours only come out when they need money.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

77 loads hauled out of Kingston 
As the places open back up. 

The face on some dump trucks when they see you pull in with a bobcat, priceless 

One guy was telling me I needed a loader 
I told him he needed to bring a helper to go press the button at the cross walk to change the light so I didn’t have to wait for him to dump so long.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I think the only reason they wanted me to have a loader is so they would get more hours 

Priced a case 621g factory order. 
Only took a guy a month to get back to me. 
Finally emails me the price $218


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Unique Landscaping said:


> I think ours only come out when they need money.


Who's ex wife are we talking about ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I think the only reason they wanted me to have a loader is so they would get more hours
> 
> Priced a case 621g factory order.
> Only took a guy a month to get back to me.
> Finally emails me the price $218


$75k more than I bought my house for...


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Who's ex wife are we talking about ?


Ex..?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Ex..?


Not me but seems to be the trend.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Not me but seems to be the trend.


I know a couple that went through a nasty one lately....ive been told that if Im caught dealing with him my wife is leaving...
Hes my logo guy and I just painted that old truck and need some logos....lol.
Who knows what her excuse will be next week...


----------



## SHAWZER

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I think the only reason they wanted me to have a loader is so they would get more hours
> 
> Priced a case 621g factory order.
> Only took a guy a month to get back to me.
> Finally emails me the price $218


So will it be delivered before next winter ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHAWZER said:


> So will it be delivered before next winter ?


They say oct but everyone tells me deere. 
How much is deere


----------



## SHAWZER

I would guess a Deere would be more ?


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> They say oct but everyone tells me deere.
> How much is deere


If you were going to use this for what it is intended I might be worried but pushing and moving snow should be nothing for this loader.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> I would guess a Deere would be more ?


Cuz it's worth it?


----------



## SHAWZER

Maybe . They are all overpriced .


----------



## SHAWZER

Comes down to a close and good dealership that will stand behind the machine for problems and warranty work . Laptops seem to fix new machines more often than wrenches .


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> Comes down to a close and good dealership that will stand behind the machine for problems and warranty work . Laptops seem to fix new machines more often than wrenches .


Thats what they use on my 5090R every few weeks. Priced a new one today because the warranty ran out $123k without a loader, paid 104 for it two and a half years ago.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> I know a couple that went through a nasty one lately....ive been told that if Im caught dealing with him my wife is leaving...
> Hes my logo guy and I just painted that old truck and need some logos....lol.
> Who knows what her excuse will be next week...


You strike me as the guy in the unmarked pickup kinda guy....

I went ghost with the new truck, honestly don't miss them, I'm just the guy in the white truck, don't worry about me haha


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> You strike me as the guy in the unmarked pickup kinda guy....
> 
> I went ghost with the new truck, honestly don't miss them, I'm just the guy in the white truck, don't worry about me haha


Thats the difference between you and me Im not ashamed to be me.....

Haha..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Thats the difference between you and me Im not ashamed to be me.....
> 
> Haha..


I'd be ashamed to be you...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'd be ashamed to be you...


Same....


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

:bday: @JD Dave


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> :bday: @JD Dave


Sooooo....nine months from now is???


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sooooo....nine months from now is???


Another birthday :bday:


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Another birthday :bday:


And a bus driver exam....


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> And a bus driver exam....


One of those hay ride carts should do it, no need to break the bank


----------



## SHAWZER

2 cm by 4am , 10 cm by 9am and still huge fluffy flakes coming down . Nice temp at - 10c


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> 2 cm by 4am , 10 cm by 9am and still huge fluffy flakes coming down . Nice temp at - 10c


Ditto!


----------



## SilverPine

Explains the clunking.. almost took my tire out too.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SilverPine said:


> Explains the clunking.. almost took my tire out too.
> 
> View attachment 213485


Better than when the snow is flying I guess...


----------



## Unique Landscaping

SilverPine said:


> Explains the clunking.. almost took my tire out too.


Wow, I've seen the break before I've never seen them come out like that, good thing it didn't blow the tire while you're driving or get jammed somewhere.
Always something, at least you can get it fixed no harm done.


----------



## DeVries

I guess no breakfast at the local diner for us yet. Still in lockdown. 21cases in a region of 450,000 people. 
Bunch of B.S.


----------



## Mr.Markus

i had my first burger/coffee since wings last summer on the patio from the diner today...

Albeit it was takeout but.it was nice to still see familiar faces in there trying to make a go of it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

anyone use the brown salt mixed with white salt from draglam?

speaking of treats, Id really like a draught keiths...
I can taste it on my lips although its been about a year.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

kingston is open.
cobourg is still limited.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> anyone use the brown salt mixed with white salt from draglam?
> 
> speaking of treats, Id really like a draught keiths...
> I can taste it on my lips although its been about a year.


Is it treated....cheaper? The salt, not the beer...


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> anyone use the brown salt mixed with white salt from draglam?
> 
> speaking of treats, Id really like a draught keiths...
> I can taste it on my lips although its been about a year.


Sounds like you need to wash.

Unless you're putting treated salt on walks the extra money isn't worth it IMO. Salt is hard enough to see coming out the back. If you're putting down less it'll be even harder to see.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> anyone use the brown salt mixed with white salt from draglam?
> 
> speaking of treats, Id really like a draught keiths...
> I can taste it on my lips although its been about a year.


I've used it. It's just the Egyptian / Moroccan stuff mixed with white salt. Bit of moisture, but not as bad as straight Egyptian. Flows ok even in an auger salter.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I used treated exclusively for a few years, before it got stupid expensive.
Because I dont go through a lot of salt like you guys I found it reduced my usage by about 1/3. The residual lasted longer too.
When everyone was topping up their salt on a small event, my sites were still black. That and no switch over for the -20°days was helpful for me not needing to have 3 storage areas... Salt,sand and treated.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I've used it. It's just the Egyptian / Moroccan stuff mixed with white salt. Bit of moisture, but not as bad as straight Egyptian. Flows ok even in an auger salter.


How much is the dirty Egyptian mix?


----------



## SilverPine

151 for the mix. Sometimes it's mixed, sometimes it's just Egyptian. Rarely is it only the white stuff at draglam.


----------



## Triple L

Guess I'm old school, I've used a whopping 2 yards of treated in my career, didn't notice much difference but not really fair to say, would be interesting to try, especially if it didn't freeze in a salter for poor ol digerman who doesn't have a nice big heated shop


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> How much is the dirty Egyptian mix?


Too much...couldn't pay me to take that crap.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> Guess I'm old school, I've used a whopping 2 yards of treated in my career, didn't notice much difference but not really fair to say, would be interesting to try, especially if it didn't freeze in a salter for poor ol digerman who doesn't have a nice big heated shop


Our County uses it quite a bit just for the stick factor. Its a little different on parking lots where the scatter actually helps you out.
In the cold (like now) it helps keep the parking lot looking good rather than the white dust you get from the untreated that looks like you over applied when you didn't.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> How much is the dirty Egyptian mix?





SilverPine said:


> 151 for the mix. Sometimes it's mixed, sometimes it's just Egyptian. Rarely is it only the white stuff at draglam.


$125 for me. It's not priced any better than anywhere else. Salt depot is at $123.00 and C Valley is at $120.00.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Guess I'm old school, I've used a whopping 2 yards of treated in my career, didn't notice much difference but not really fair to say, would be interesting to try, especially if it didn't freeze in a salter for poor ol digerman who doesn't have a nice big heated shop


You can't get a shop that's big enough to keep your gold bars and your salter ?


----------



## cet

I've bought salt from Draglam twice, worse crap I've ever had.
When I got salt from Canadian it was always good.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Unique Landscaping said:


> Lol, mine goes in Tuesday also, will have to compare notes. Yours might just be the sending switch if it's acting up like that, so let's hope so, mine I don't know.


Was the switch on mine, thank God.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I thought I would try some.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hyundai 940 new. $185
Comparable specs to case 621g


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I don’t have a deere big loader connection 
But a 344L is $204. 

I think I’m going to pass all around


But if I don’t
What’s the difference between a single cylinder and a dual cylinder (tool carrier) 

Better stability ?


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> I guess no breakfast at the local diner for us yet. Still in lockdown. 21cases in a region of 450,000 people.
> Bunch of B.S.


Hirji decided to keep it locked. Complete BS - they're afraid of the tourists. So punish an entire region for the behaviour of others that don't even live here. They've got all these COVID cops/enforcers - why are they not being used to keep them in check? Hamilton goes red - don't they have to travel through Hamilton to get here? What makes them think keeping Niagara grey is going to prevent anything. This guy has no idea.

At least I spend my Sundays in Haldimand...


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Hyundai 940 new. $185
> Comparable specs to case 621g





MIDTOWNPC said:


> I don't have a deere big loader connection
> But a 344L is $204.
> 
> I think I'm going to pass all around


And you're bugging Chad.

I'd be shopping used on yellow iron. For the amount of winter use we would use one for, it can have 8-10,000 hours and it will still last me another 20 years.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

GMC Driver said:


> Hirji decided to keep it locked. Complete BS - they're afraid of the tourists. So punish an entire region for the behaviour of others that don't even live here. They've got all these COVID cops/enforcers - why are they not being used to keep them in check? Hamilton goes red - don't they have to travel through Hamilton to get here? What makes them think keeping Niagara grey is going to prevent anything. This guy has no idea.
> 
> At least I spend my Sundays in Haldimand...


We have a haldimand township and a Hamilton township up here. Strange


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

GMC Driver said:


> And you're bugging Chad.
> 
> I'd be shopping used on yellow iron. For the amount of winter use we would use one for, it can have 8-10,000 hours and it will still last me another 20 years.


What's yellow iron?
Just in general or specifically a certain brand


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> What's yellow iron?
> Just in general or specifically a certain brand


Pay loaders, 5 yard buckets...set of forks and you can do oil changes on those coffee getting dodges...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Pay loaders, 5 yard buckets...set of forks and you can do oil changes on those coffee getting dodges...


I was more wondering if he meant cat deere or what brand. Take my money


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I was more wondering if he meant cat deere or what brand. Take my money


They're all yellow no? Cat, Deere, JCB, Hyundai, Volvo, Komatsu, Yanmar I think is yellow now....doosan and kubota are orange I think


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC said:


> anyone use the brown salt mixed with white salt from draglam?
> 
> speaking of treats, Id really like a draught keiths...
> I can taste it on my lips although its been about a year.


We've used the brown salt and the brown mixed with white and it works well. The only thing we've found is that doesn't seem to spread as far as there are a lot more fines in it.


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I was more wondering if he meant cat deere or what brand. Take my money


Not really brand specific - just an expression for the construction equipment industry in general. Most of the manufacturers use some varying degree of yellow/orange paint.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Hirji decided to keep it locked. Complete BS - they're afraid of the tourists. So punish an entire region for the behaviour of others that don't even live here. They've got all these COVID cops/enforcers - why are they not being used to keep them in check? Hamilton goes red - don't they have to travel through Hamilton to get here? What makes them think keeping Niagara grey is going to prevent anything. This guy has no idea.
> 
> At least I spend my Sundays in Haldimand...


None of it has made sense at any point in time.


----------



## DeVries

Lake effect can stop now..................


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Lake effect can stop now..................


Happy Saturday....
Its beautiful up here...


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Was the switch on mine, thank God.


Glad to hear it was an easy fix, last thing you want is to be fixing anything internally.

Still don't know with mine, changed the switch, they did a pressure test and it was fine, so they changed the oil and put Lucas in there so we'll see, but it's still doing it on start up but is fine the rest of the time. Only thing I can see is maybe the screen under the switch, see how it does the next few days, hasn't been driven allot.


----------



## SHAWZER

Send some snow up here ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

We can tell your bored....


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> Send some snow up here ......


Its coming, calm down!


----------



## SHAWZER

I don't want to lay on the couch like a dog all weekend ........  :laugh:


----------



## ff1221

They are calling for 2cm for us. I just looked at the radar, this is definitely one of those where they screw it up


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> Lake effect can stop now..................


LOL - finally your side gets it! We had it last week Sat.- 6" in Ridgeway/Crystal Beach, 8" in Fort Erie. 1" in Port Colborne. Dusting at my place.

And looks like the LE machine will be shut down here shortly. Lake Erie is at 81% as of a few days ago, they figure it will be "froze" by Monday.

https://weather.com/safety/winter/news/2021-02-11-great-lakes-ice-lake-erie-february-2021


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> LOL - finally your side gets it! We had it last week Sat.- 6" in Ridgeway/Crystal Beach, 8" in Fort Erie. 1" in Port Colborne. Dusting at my place.
> 
> And looks like the LE machine will be shut down here shortly. Lake Erie is at 81% as of a few days ago, they figure it will be "froze" by Monday.
> 
> https://weather.com/safety/winter/news/2021-02-11-great-lakes-ice-lake-erie-february-2021


Remember '13-'14?

Supposedly Lake Meatchicken was 90%+ frozen...LE never stopped.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Remember '13-'14?
> 
> Supposedly Lake Meatchicken was 90%+ frozen...LE never stopped.


Theres a thing called "Karma snow"..
Well documented on PS..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Theres a thing called "Karma snow"..
> Well documented on PS..


Never heard of it.


----------



## SHAWZER

I think it is Canadian Metric Snow .......


----------



## ff1221

Mark Oomkes said:


> Remember '13-'14?
> 
> Supposedly Lake Meatchicken was 90%+ frozen...LE never stopped.


Huron was the same, got hit at -40!


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Theres a thing called "Karma snow"..
> Well documented on PS..


I can attest to that! But to be fair I finally figured TWN out! If predictions are high, no need to get up, if predictions are low, get up.early!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ff1221 said:


> I can attest to that! But to be fair I finally figured TWN out! If predictions are high, no need to get up, if predictions are low, get up.early!


Amount of snow = forecasted amount x (unanswered phone calls + random prestorm excuses) If > or = 2cm start your tractor and brew coffee your goin in champ


----------



## ff1221

Tractor is running


----------



## cet

ff1221 said:


> I can attest to that! But to be fair I finally figured TWN out! If predictions are high, no need to get up, if predictions are low, get up.early!


I'm not sure TWN could give accurate post storm accumulation.


----------



## DeVries

One of my drivers deleted his weather network app. Said it was giving him anxiety. 
I'll stick with enviro Canada. They seem to be fairly consistent.


----------



## Mr.Markus

5cm. It s so fluffy...!!!


----------



## SHAWZER

15cm here , and it stopped just after midnight . Thumbs Up


----------



## SilverPine

Weather changed for tomorrow. Totals went up quite a bit.


----------



## DeVries

Ya bring it. We need a good one, like 20cms. Not this not enough to plow but almost to much to salt. 
On the bright side, our far west route got hit good the last few days. It's nice to be able to mobilize everyone to one area and blitz it.


----------



## cet

SilverPine said:


> Weather changed for tomorrow. Totals went up quite a bit.


Looks like it might be a double plow too.


----------



## cet

Another day with the pup.
Valentine day bandana.


----------



## ff1221

Snow squall watch up for us, local.amount 20cm. At least its family day and the snow won't be wet and heavy, shouldn't be bad.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Poor mutt...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Poor mutt...


Cet or the pup..?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

These will taste good tomorrow while plowing


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> These will taste good tomorrow while plowing


Man all i get is a cheese croissant from Tim's!


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Cet or the pup..?


Ouch


----------



## schrader

10cm of fluff here overnight, looks like more to come for everyone tonight.


----------



## SHAWZER

2cm here so far.


----------



## SHAWZER

Radar was clear at 7am , started snowing hard and has not let up . Another 5cm in a couple hours . Cold temps = fluffy snow .


----------



## cet

We only have a dusting. The forecast was for 5cm by now with another 1-2 this morning.
Tonight is forecasted for 10-15cm.


----------



## SHAWZER

At 12cm on my deck and still coming down . Every radar I look at shows clear for here . Weird


----------



## schrader

Low level squall not being picked up on the radar, snowing here all morning as well.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Nothing down here, was supposed to be 5cm by the morning. 
These clowns couldn't predict snow if it hit them in the head.
Supposed to go down to -7/-9 and there calling for freezing drizzle, don't know how we can get freezing drizzle at -7/-9

And this morning my sump pump went, of course its the Liberal idiots/thieves please elect us Family Day and nothing is open. Just taking a break from hauling water up the stairs, hoping it stays cold.


----------



## SilverPine

Unique Landscaping said:


> Nothing down here, was supposed to be 5cm by the morning.
> These clowns couldn't predict snow if it hit them in the head.
> Supposed to go down to -7/-9 and there calling for freezing drizzle, don't know how we can get freezing drizzle at -7/-9
> 
> And this morning my sump pump went, of course its the Liberal idiots/thieves please elect us Family Day and nothing is open. Just taking a break from hauling water up the stairs, hoping it stays cold.


I've been there. We keep a spare one on stand by. It's a good time to replace your battery back up too. Didn't know mine was bad until we lost power for a night.

Ours turns on twice an hour and it's a pretty big pit. You can imagine the build up when it went.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

SilverPine said:


> Ours turns on twice an hour and it's a pretty big pit. You can imagine the build up when it went.


Wow, yes I can only imagine how fast it would build up if it was pumping out that much, sheesh.
It was only to the top of the pit so pumped some out and carried buckets upstairs. I'm going over to get a friends pump, going to try and hook it up in the meantime.
Hoping they knock the snow totals down now


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Unique Landscaping said:


> Wow, yes I can only imagine how fast it would build up if it was pumping out that much, sheesh.
> It was only to the top of the pit so pumped some out and carried buckets upstairs. I'm going over to get a friends pump, going to try and hook it up in the meantime.
> Hoping they knock the snow totals down now


Stanley makes a shop vac with a garden hose adapter to pump water out a distance.

It's sold at Walmart

It's been very handy


----------



## GMC Driver

Calling for Snowmaggedon here, 30cm+ to drop in 8-10 hours. Yippee!

Was supposed to be 5-10 today, got maybe 1-2, most melted from ethical residual.

One truck came back with a reported "clunk" at every brake application. Further investigation reveals missing caliper bolts on right rear. Thankfully I live where I live, and don't have to stray too far to find scrap GM 1 tons in yards/behind barns/in fields.


----------



## SHAWZER

Snow ended here for now , 20cm so far.


----------



## ff1221

We had the full 20-25cm at 4:30 this morning then clear and sunny after that, really hoping we only get the 10cm they are calling for tonight or less!


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver said:


> Calling for Snowmaggedon here, 30cm+ to drop in 8-10 hours. Yippee!
> 
> Was supposed to be 5-10 today, got maybe 1-2, most melted from ethical residual.
> 
> One truck came back with a reported "clunk" at every brake application. Further investigation reveals missing caliper bolts on right rear. Thankfully I live where I live, and don't have to stray too far to find scrap GM 1 tons in yards/behind barns/in fields.


Thats how they go "missing"...


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Stanley makes a shop vac with a garden hose adapter to pump water out a distance.
> 
> It's sold at Walmart
> 
> It's been very handy


If your a Milwaukee man their M18 pump is friggin deecent


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

MTO cameras show snow comming down in Windsor. 
Blades drop at 4am here 
1 sheep. 2 sheep. 3 sheep zzzz


----------



## cet

Triple L said:


> If your a Milwaukee man their M18 pump is friggin deecent


I like my Milwaukee tools.
They've been very reliable.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Stanley makes a shop vac with a garden hose adapter to pump water out a distance.
> 
> It's sold at Walmart
> 
> It's been very handy


Actually was using a ShopVac to put it in a barrel then pailed it outside until I borrowed a submersible pump and jerry rigged it so I can pump it out through the line.
I will have to look at the garden hose adapter though.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

I have all Dewalt as I like the blowers and trimmers, they seem to be more over to the landscape side than the others, the 20v works great for me, but know someone that has nothing but Milwaukee and loves it.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Looks like the heaviest band hits the Toronto area at 2 and is over Cobourg at 2:40, pretty fast moving storm. Heading out a little after 2 to get hopefully an early start.


----------



## cet

Unique Landscaping said:


> I have all Dewalt as I like the blowers and trimmers, they seem to be more over to the landscape side than the others, the 20v works great for me, but know someone that has nothing but Milwaukee and loves it.


Once you start with one make it's hard to jump ship.
I have 5 chargers and 8 batteries and now they sell a lot of bare tools so you can get the tool you need fairly cheaply.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

cet said:


> Once you start with one make it's hard to jump ship.
> I have 5 chargers and 8 batteries and now they sell a lot of bare tools so you can get the tool you need fairly cheaply.


Ya, That's definitely one thing I like about these tools, and plus I certainly don't miss the cords.
Well, time to go out in this mess


----------



## ff1221

Not sure how much has fallen so far but the drifts are getting bigger now that its got some wind on it!


----------



## SHAWZER

50 - 60 cm here plus drifts . Radar clear , has not stopped snowing .


----------



## SilverPine

I keep finding all the good ones. Astro van this time. Sorry for the low quality.


----------



## BUFF

SilverPine said:


> I keep finding all the good ones. Astro van this time. Sorry for the low quality.
> 
> View attachment 213857


Water heater for a moldboard?


----------



## GMC Driver

Thunder snow!!

All sites plowed 2 or 3x. Cleanup tonight. Loader work tommorrow.

Time for a nap (soon).


----------



## Mr.Markus

Same...


----------



## ff1221

30cm with a bit of drifting, snow stopped early, 1 round had everything tidy.


----------



## GMC Driver

Interesting tidbit from yesterday:

Operator of tractor for two sites in Welland shows up for a shift at 1am yesterday morning. Parks his personal pickup in the vicinity of where the tractor sits, behind the Sobeys in the plaza. He starts clearing the plaza, everything going as it should.

Says he noticed a guy on bicycle around 3am go by, found it odd but not out of the ordinary for overnight plowing. Went to his second site, and then returned to the first site around 6:30am. Did some cleanup, and then went to park, and his truck was gone. Called around, and verified that no one "borrowed" it, so report it stolen.

Around 11am the police call - truck is located, driver apprehended. Truck didn't fair so well. It was found in the bottom of a ravine. But we definitely know who it was now - left a present in the back.


----------



## DeVries

Unbelievable. Hate it when people can't leave their hands off of other people stuff.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Welland...


----------



## Unique Landscaping

GMC Driver said:


> Interesting tidbit from yesterday:


Unreal, and it's the exact same truck as mine 
Toronto is spreading everywhere.
How in the world did he get the truck started without a key ??


----------



## GMC Driver

Unique Landscaping said:


> Unreal, and it's the exact same truck as mine
> Toronto is spreading everywhere.
> How in the world did he get the truck started without a key ??


GMT800. All you really need is a screwdriver.


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver said:


> GMT800. All you really need is a screwdriver.


Apparently with triple vodka....


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> Apparently with triple vodka....


Makes you wonder why he was on a bike in the first place.


----------



## SHAWZER

That much snow at once ...... people that would wave hello and smile a week ago as you drove by , do not even look up now while shoveling there driveway . They do not look happy


----------



## Chineau

feels for the plow man that had his ride ripped off, not sure which is worse, his situation or the one one the radio this am.
apparently some ****** in the peg was going around dropping a deuce in peoples vehicle.
probably a claim in any event!


----------



## DeVries

SHAWZER said:


> That much snow at once ...... people that would wave hello and smile a week ago as you drove by , do not even look up now while shoveling there driveway . They do not look happy


Our Jeep driver was getting lots of waves. It was from people who wanted to give him 20 bucks to plow their driveway.


----------



## GMC Driver

Should have emailed Dougie and told him that he needs to put out a "Stay at Home" order for every major snowfall event. Snow hit on Tuesday, first day the province "opens" up (we're still a grey zone here in Niagara), and every 82 year old has to get out for prescrips/docs/groceries at 8am.

We had 40+cm (16") on northern routes, then throw in drifting and there was some impressive snow to come in 8 hours. Southern routes were a little better off @ 30-35cm (12-14"), but it was the rate at which it came. I had crews start at 9pm, there was maybe an inch on the ground, they were all saying it had fizzled out. By 9am they had changed their tune - most were home an hour or two after that.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> Our Jeep driver was getting lots of waves. It was from people who wanted to give him 20 bucks to plow their driveway.


Rob was down at the local establishment throwing $20s around like candy!


----------



## ff1221

My Buddy is the town foreman, he said they got done plowing and as he was going to bed his phone blew up with complaints. One guy took the time to measure and let him know there was 33inches of snow in the end of his driveway lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

i have a small commercial property that is a corner lot, on the opposite corner is a church with only a town sidewalk the town plows the sidewalk into the street then the whole street both lanes gets winged into the parking entrance which is 8 stalls wide of parking for the tennant. Nothing like plowing and salting twice when the parking fills up before they get around to doing downtown.


----------



## SHAWZER

A few of the driveways I plow in town are on corner lots . 4 - 5 foot windrows from the town plow after a large storm after going around the block 2 - 3 times which is normal. I am starting to take more pics to remind short memory people when its time to pay the invoice . I just laugh at people whining about the town windrows , snow off the road has to go somewhere . Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I just did a massive data down load of dash cams for record. I watched a few. 
I’m kinda blown away how some of my so called best guys plow the snow. They don’t plow it the same when I’m there shovelling the walks or plowing it with them. 

I enjoyed watching the I must be mad at the sidewalk guy so I’ll mess his stuff up. 

Watching someone backup 600 ft when they could turn around and windrow instead of backing up causes me to stress eat the Oreos like KGB in rounders.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Every tractor just got a shovel bungeed to the back hitch. 
You fill the sidewalk. You fix it with old 22” blue. 

How do you like them apples ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Blue 22. Blue 22 say 

Lol 

Showed up to my last site decided to 
Save 4 yards scrape it then a light seasoning 
As I still had time on the clock. 

Chads old Bobcat S650 pounded out 5 acres in 1 hour. Sticky peddle just have to pin it to win it 
Checkered flag.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I just did a massive data down load of dash cams for record. I watched a few.
> I'm kinda blown away how some of my so called best guys plow the snow. They don't plow it the same when I'm there shovelling the walks or plowing it with them.
> 
> I enjoyed watching the I must be mad at the sidewalk guy so I'll mess his stuff up.
> 
> Watching someone backup 600 ft when they could turn around and windrow instead of backing up causes me to stress eat the Oreos like KGB in rounders.


Wait...if you're there shovelling arent you the guy they're mad at..?


----------



## Mr.Markus

One of my small commercials if its over 10 cm, Ill plow the lot then shovel the sidewalk into the plowed area and in scoop run it to the pile. Then have to get out again and repeat due to the spillage. Its satisfying once your done for it to look so clean except that one time "my guy" circle salted and bumped "his" frozen bladen on the curb dropping 50lbs of slop right on the sidewalk. Boy did he learn some new words...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> One of my small commercials if its over 10 cm, Ill plow the lot then shovel the sidewalk into the plowed area and in scoop run it to the pile. Then have to get out again and repeat due to the spillage. Its satisfying once your done for it to look so clean except that one time "my guy" circle salted and bumped "his" frozen bladen on the curb dropping 50lbs of slop right on the sidewalk. Boy did he learn some new words...


What an idiot...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> What an idiot...


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Blue 22. Blue 22 say
> 
> Lol
> 
> Showed up to my last site decided to
> Save 4 yards scrape it then a light seasoning
> As I still had time on the clock.
> 
> Chads old Bobcat S650 pounded out 5 acres in 1 hour. Sticky peddle just have to pin it to win it
> Checkered flag.


I'll have to ask Melissa if she still remembers the code to start it LOL

Glad I didn't sell ya the blower, it hasn't turned off in 21 hours, swapped it out for the blade this morning then blower back on again


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Every tractor just got a shovel bungeed to the back hitch.
> You fill the sidewalk. You fix it with old 22" blue.
> 
> How do you like them apples ?


We attach a 2" wide piece of pipe with a bolt to the top link to act as a shovel holder. Cheap and works great. I try to get the guys to help with fire exits.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Made a trimmer rack on each side using Rhino Grips and decided to leave it on in the winter to hold the shovels, 1 second on and off.
Just in case you’re wondering, that’s right, one for each hand


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave said:


> We attach a 2" wide piece of pipe with a bolt to the top link to act as a shovel holder. Cheap and works great. I try to get the guys to help with fire exits.


Got any pics?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

If your putting up a coverall 
What way do you want it to face or not face 

Open area Kingston


----------



## Mr.Markus

SE most of the winds come from the NW
Unless its an El Nino year then reverse it...


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> If your putting up a coverall
> What way do you want it to face or not face
> 
> Open area Kingston


It depends if you're selling the salt by weight or using it yourself.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> SE most of the winds come from the NW
> Unless its an El Nino year then reverse it...


I knew the wind came from that direction most of the time but was thinking 
I would want to face it south west so the wind came over the curved part of the dome vs the back flat face? 
Or am I over thinking this too much.

Im not selling salt to anyone.
I dont get along with many people


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Im sure getting paid for salt is probably pretty hard if you give any credit
I know when I wired money for 5 trailers loads, they were pretty picky that they had a credit card for the balance if there was more then 40MT per trailer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

South...so the sun helps dry it as much as possible. Add vents to relieve pressure if you're concerned.


----------



## GMC Driver

We checked the wind for a bit before we put ours up. It faces north, most prevailing winds were southwest. Even if we get a NEster, the amount that acutally blows in under the cover is pretty minimal.

I'll 2nd the vents in the back wall.


----------



## cet

Both mine have faced East. I'm happy with the choice.
The salt depot in Newmarket has their shed facing West, the first few loads of the night are loaded with water.


----------



## SHAWZER

3.78 litre jug of oil for my boss blade , $56.99 . Thought maybe it should be Gold colored .


----------



## Unique Landscaping

That’s why it’s getting to the point on allot of things lately where I have to ask them, “is that installed” ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Tree work starting tomorrow, 100 ft+ poplars, probably the tallest in Erin twp.
39 stems. Blowing out the path today...


----------



## GMC Driver

Snow started @ 4am, guys were called in last night for 5am. Trucks get loaded and leave yard at 5:30am. First calls back @ 6am were questioning to plow or not. Made the call to plow. Called out all equipment operators, most were going within the hour. So by 7am it was full steam ahead.

Snow stops very abruptly at 9:30am. By 10:30am the phone is blowing up. Yes, we are out. Yes, we have been to your site once already. Yes, they will be returning. The snow only stopped an hour ago. We were caught by surprise - they forecasted 2cm yesterday, and then 2-4cm when someone checked the radar at 12:30am. We ended up with 6-8cm. So yes, we were surprised, but implemented our plan and had accounts all completed by noon. A few cleanup items remain.

I had less issues with the 40cm storm last week.

Now 2cm on tap tomorrow morning. Better prep like it's 20.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It was supposed to start snowing here at 1 am, the same 2-4cm. It started about 3:30
Less than 1 cm by 6am then it ramped up for an hour to 8 cm then a nice rain that made it sticky. 2 rounds of salt and a push and not one phone call. Timing was not my favorite...


----------



## SilverPine

This whole season has been a battle with time.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Started at 8:30, even at 10 didn't see allot of places plowed, allot. Only got one call asking to drop by (was coming there next anyway) because the truckers said they couldn't back in (half of them can't drive forward never mind reverse).
Everyone knows I'll be by so they don't call, you find it's almost always the employees or tenants calling that their flip flops got snow on them, I learned early on to tell them that I will be there when I'm there, if that's not good enough, find someone else.


----------



## Triple L

After 17 years I guess I'm just figuring things out... So the new cool thing to do is underbid the job by half the price of me, then use a kids size pickup to plow the u shaped parking lot and take all the snow and push it on the front lawn of a career long customer of myn because he didn't price in stacking or hauling or any removal and or doesn't have anything to do so... Buddy didn't know what to say when I harvested all the snow on a 2 acre lot, literally had 1,000,001 places to put it but decided to push snow from over 800' away directly onto his customers front lawn which is maybe 50'x30' LOL!!! Craps above the tree's hahahaha, he won't be mowing that till August


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> After 17 years I guess I'm just figuring things out... So the new cool thing to do is underbid the job by half the price of me, then use a kids size pickup to plow the u shaped parking lot and take all the snow and push it on the front lawn of a career long customer of myn because he didn't price in stacking or hauling or any removal and or doesn't have anything to do so... Buddy didn't know what to say when I harvested all the snow on a 2 acre lot, literally had 1,000,001 places to put it but decided to push snow from over 800' away directly onto his customers front lawn which is maybe 50'x30' LOL!!! Craps above the tree's hahahaha, he won't be mowing that till August


----------



## SHAWZER

Why was that guy not told to stop pushing snow onto your customers property at the beginning of the winter ? Or was it just this latest snowfall ?


----------



## ff1221

I have a guy that backdrags his clients driveway across the road into my lot everyday so I just drive up the one way street backwards and roll all the road into his clients driveway.


----------



## SHAWZER

How is the Terex Loader working for you ?


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> How is the Terex Loader working for you ?


Well now that I don't do the Bruce Power lot it just does the driveway at home, but it works out good because my kid loves running it so I don't have to clean the driveway anymore! All my lots are small, 10mins or less so if we get a lot of snow like last week I just take the tractor and blower.


----------



## SHAWZER

Light dusting of snow now turning to rain ...... what a winter .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Light dusting of snow now turning to rain ...... what a winter .


It has been fairly depressing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Freezing rain...lol.


----------



## cet

TWN has a high of 7 C for


----------



## cet

The old truck looks good, you just need some logo's.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

I heard something..."C'mon temps"


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> The old truck looks good, you just need some logo's.....


The logos are ready just need room in the shop for it overnight to warm it up...that shiny clear coat is ice...


----------



## ff1221

Looks like the rollercoaster of temps around the freezing mark for the next week or so.2 degrees here, feels pretty mild.


----------



## buttaluv

How are you liking the dually vs your old srw


----------



## Mr.Markus

I love the dually, to tell you the truth they feel the same to me, other than this gen sits a little higher which is nice. i redid the seat in the old one but its still not as comfortable as new...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Crane is maxed out...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Crane is maxed out...
> View attachment 214276
> View attachment 214277


Isn't that what chainsaws are for?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nice and white from Goderich.... Shouldve worn shorts...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Nice and white from Goderich.... Shouldve worn shorts...
> View attachment 214317


I see your wife has her own entrance.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Recycling some pile$


----------



## Triple L

buttaluv said:


> How are you liking the dually vs your old srw


I'll second that, the dually is hardly any wider imo if you get the narrow drw, one thing is for certain, get a slt! Gm changed their digital steering assist this year to slt, at4 and Denali only... which I was unaware of... Holy friggin crap is the steering ever heavy without it!!! My shoulder aches everyday


----------



## schrader

My 2017 F250 was the same way, I got a free shoulder workout every time I went plowing.


----------



## SHAWZER

I installed a steering wheel spinner in the truck I am driving many years ago after having surgery on both shoulders . Helps a lot . Was told it is illegal in Canada but do not care .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mine must be an SLT...then again Ive been over towards Kitchener and you guys post a lot of wimpy signs....








*as*


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> I installed a steering wheel spinner in the truck I am driving many years ago after having surgery on both shoulders . Helps a lot . Was told it is illegal in Canada but do not care .


Rebel!!!


----------



## SHAWZER

Forecast is 4c and sunny today . Spinner is the deluxe model from TSC......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Can’t you just stack those piles up really high for like half the price of hauling them ?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Can't you just stack those piles up really high for like half the price of hauling them ?


By the way, it's icy around those huge piles of snow we didn't want to have to pay to remove. Please go and salt around them, at your cost.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> By the way, it's icy around those huge piles of snow we didn't want to have to pay to remove. Please go and salt around them, at your cost.


I think I will make out alright.
If I need a loan can I call you?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

how many t4's you do ppm? lol


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I think I will make out alright.
> If I need a loan can I call you?


Make out?
Call me?
Pardon?



MIDTOWNPC said:


> how many t4's you do ppm? lol


No t4s, All subs


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Can't you just stack those piles up really high for like half the price of hauling them ?


Trying to grab a coffee today and the new contractors at Tims and the medical building havent a clue where to blow or even attempt to stack the piles so they just fill all the parking with piles barely 4 ft high....
Youd think tractors could do a better job pushing snow than my kid size operation.








This is about 6 spots at the top of a grade that flows down to the pharmacy...get it up over the curb and it flows into the county ditch properly. All show no know ..


----------



## DeVries

Mr.Markus said:


> Trying to grab a coffee today and the new contractors at Tims and the medical building havent a clue where to blow or even attempt to stack the piles so they just fill all the parking with piles barely 4 ft high....
> Youd think tractors could do a better job pushing snow than my kid size operation.
> View attachment 214435
> 
> This is about 6 spots at the top of a grade that flows down to the pharmacy...get it up over the curb and it flows into the county ditch properly. All show no know ..


Rookies.


----------



## GMC Driver

Finally a nice enough day to break out the hose. Been a few years since we got a group shot together. The trucks anyways. Missing a few others.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

MIDTOWNPC said:


> how many t4's you do ppm? lol


253


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Do you work with us fourteen?

Crazy eh. So many 1 day employees, seems like a waste of paper.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Do you work with us fourteen?
> 
> Crazy eh. So many 1 day employees, seems like a waste of paper.


No sir, was just joking around. Though what do you pay for a pickup with an 8' - 10' expandable and salter? Just curious.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

[email protected]


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pristine PM ltd said:


> 253


Almost to the size of Sparta....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Very nice fleet pic of trucks 
You must spread a lot of salt.


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN and Inviro Cananda radars are colorfull this morning .


----------



## DeVries

Enviro Canada is calling an early and warm spring. Maybe its begun. Was -4 at 3am and plus 3 at 5:30 am.

Long range looks warmish too.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Enviro Canada is calling an early and warm spring. Maybe its begun. Was -4 at 3am and plus 3 at 5:30 am.
> 
> Long range looks warmish too.


Really....?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hey....someones pushing back the piles at Tims....7am on a Sat Lol

Is this thing on...?


----------



## SHAWZER

Your boss took that pic ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Enviro Canada is calling an early and warm spring. Maybe its begun. Was -4 at 3am and plus 3 at 5:30 am.
> 
> Long range looks warmish too.


When is the last time they were right?


----------



## SHAWZER

6 Saturdays ago at 3:33 am .......


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Very nice fleet pic of trucks
> You must spread a lot of salt.


Thanks Dean - one salt run is 25-30 MT.


----------



## buttaluv

Nice pics


----------



## cet

Someone got a haircut.


----------



## schrader

Wish I could get a hair cut, they are going to closed around here on Monday as we go back to grey zone.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Finally a nice enough day to break out the hose. Been a few years since we got a group shot together. The trucks anyways. Missing a few others.
> View attachment 214452
> View attachment 214453
> View attachment 214451


That's some serious skin!


----------



## SHAWZER

schrader said:


> Wish I could get a hair cut, they are going to closed around here on Monday as we go back to grey zone.


We are going into the green zone on Monday.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

cet said:


> Someone got a haircut.


Showing his inner Zebra


----------



## schrader

So I hear the skiers love it, locals not so much.


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader said:


> Wish I could get a hair cut, they are going to closed around here on Monday as we go back to grey zone.


Just do what the TO crowd does and get your hair cut in Erin...


----------



## schrader

Lockdown, what lockdown?


----------



## DeVries

Starting Monday we can get our hair cut again. My wife says I look like I did in high school with my long hair.

Better get your dinner out, shopping etc done quick, the 3rd wave is coming and we'll get shut down again. :hammerhead:

Freeking non sense.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

its hard to keep track of all the different areas and zones.
we have been open in kingston for a while now.
cobourg and port hope just recently.

computer store hasn't closed a day. like a rock!
from y2k to covid19 
clean money, dirty money, gold bars, bit coins, interesting trades
we take it all 

my friend just sold a link house a few years old in cobourg, list for 550 sold for 630. he bought it for something like 325 a couple years ago
he drives a corolla with roll up windows and door locks.
I think he might upgrade.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader said:


> Wish I could get a hair cut, they are going to closed around here on Monday as we go back to grey zone.


I got one a week ago. She told me I was going into the grey zone.
and I only had 14 T4s


----------



## schrader

Wow tomorrows forecast sure took a turn for the worse, 90k winds and 10-15cm of snow does not sound fun.


----------



## Mr.Markus

schrader said:


> Wow tomorrows forecast sure took a turn for the worse, 90k winds and 10-15cm of snow does not sound fun.


----------



## SHAWZER

Forecasters sure got the strong winds part right .


----------



## schrader

In like a Lion out like a Lamb?


----------



## ff1221

schrader said:


> In like a Lion out like a Lamb?


Good call Sir!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Im dealing with a slip and fall that happened on march 1 2016. I say happened but I dont think it happened.

5 years later, and we might go to trial.
claims she slipped getting out of her car, she claimed accident benefits on her auto policy. walked into a store and said call me an ambulance and sat down.
store called me 4 mins after it happened, I was onsite in 9 mins, the site was presalted as we were expecting freezing rain that day, never happened, sat all day in my office across the street and nothing happened, went home for dinner at 6, took one bite and phone rang that someone slipped you better come to the site.
north of the 401 got snow, we got nothing, damp spots are from slush off cars from north of 401. 
no ice to be found.

I think Im going to go buy a suit... I want to make sure I look nice after I win.


----------



## schrader

I don't miss the BS of the snow biz, everyone looking for a freebie.


----------



## DeVries

The judge may complain about the blurry pic though.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> The judge may complain about the blurry pic though.


does the judge make the decision or does a jury?


----------



## Mr.Markus

That sucks, I've very lucky not to have to deal with that.
One of my best customers (residential) is pretty high up in the financial world. We were discussing how quick to service I am, if he needs me Im there or the job is done already.
We discussed the woes of liability insurance and snow contract wording. 
He laughed and told me he would never sign such a thing.
I laughed and told him his annual salary is 4 times my $5m liability limit. If I were him I wouldnt be plowing snow.


----------



## SHAWZER

Wind has calmed down , yesterdays wind was wild .


----------



## ff1221

Crazy how it just died off completely. Our entire snowfall is in one drift in front of my truck, rest of the yard is bare


----------



## Mr.Markus

Spot salting here, the first site I went to had drifted the front entrance all along one side. Dropped the blade once and pushed it in and it was done. Everything else there was bare and dry.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Im dealing with a slip and fall that happened on march 1 2016. I say happened but I dont think it happened.
> 
> 5 years later, and we might go to trial.
> claims she slipped getting out of her car, she claimed accident benefits on her auto policy. walked into a store and said call me an ambulance and sat down.
> store called me 4 mins after it happened, I was onsite in 9 mins, the site was presalted as we were expecting freezing rain that day, never happened, sat all day in my office across the street and nothing happened, went home for dinner at 6, took one bite and phone rang that someone slipped you better come to the site.
> north of the 401 got snow, we got nothing, damp spots are from slush off cars from north of 401.
> no ice to be found


Same thing here, lawyer sent a letter to the owner and he forwarded it to the insurance company (I told him not to), said they slipped in the middle of January of this year, said serious injuries but no time, what they slipped on, what the injuries were, nothing. Not not one tenant heard anything about it.
I think it's a fishing expedition, twice in the letter they referred to them as Mr. then two other times as Mrs.
But try and get hold of the insurance company, leave messages, no response.


----------



## SHAWZER

Most businesses , stores , plazas etc. have cameras outside the building . Pictures and or videos are great unless they get erased every 30 days .


----------



## SHAWZER

- 15c last night , - 2c with sunshine now


----------



## DeVries

It's over. Bulbs are pushing out of the ground. 
Time to wash, oil em up and put em away.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> It's over. Bulbs are pushing out of the ground.
> Time to wash, oil em up and put em away.


Don't you at least let them flower first before you dig them up...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Maybe thats it, the tractor guys figure itll melt.
They blocked a whole lane at the gas station. The ditch curb, starts where the 3¢ litre sign is....finger for scale.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> It's over. Bulbs are pushing out of the ground.
> Time to wash, oil em up and put em away.


I hope you're right. But nothing sucks more than pulling it all out again on the 10th of April.


----------



## DeVries

I would never put the winter toys away before April 15th. But with the weather the way it is its starting to feel like April 3rd not March 3rd.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> I would never put the winter toys away before April 15th. But with the weather the way it is its starting to feel like April 3rd not March 3rd.


Smart man...must be the name.


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> I would never put the winter toys away before April 15th. But with the weather the way it is its starting to feel like April 3rd not March 3rd.


End of May in my area and it comes oot in early September.


----------



## cet

Should I be booking a tee time?


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Should I be booking a tee time?


I saw you waiting on the first tee...


----------



## Pa Plowman

cet said:


> Should I be booking a tee time?


King Valley and Kings Riding Club look like a couple interesting Courses in Ur area


----------



## DeVries

It's a good time to do a clutch job on our 2010 5093. I can sleep better knowing there's no snow for the next few days.


----------



## cet

Pa Plowman said:


> King Valley and Kings Riding Club look like a couple interesting Courses in Ur area


Both are Clublink courses. Fairly high initiation and annual dues.
I've played King Valley. I used to play golf with the 2 brothers that started Clublink.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> I saw you waiting on the first tee...
> 
> View attachment 214637


Hopefully I have an orange ball.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Most likely blue....


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

cet said:


> Both are Clublink courses. Fairly high initiation and annual dues.
> I've played King Valley. I used to play golf with the 2 brothers that started Clublink.


Clublink owns them? So the courses have been sold to condo developers?


----------



## cet

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Clublink owns them? So the courses have been sold to condo developers?


It is news to me if they had been sold. I thought Kings Riding was sold a few years ago and thats why Wendell Clark sold his house but it was all hear say.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> It is news to me if they had been sold. I thought Kings Riding was sold a few years ago and thats why Wendell Clark sold his house but it was all hear say.


Turns out he just sucked at Golf? oh he was a leaf they were good at golf.

GOlf LEAFS GOlf...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

cet said:


> It is news to me if they had been sold. I thought Kings Riding was sold a few years ago and thats why Wendell Clark sold his house but it was all hear say.


I'm just being a smart a... club link owns / owned a course by me that got sold to developers. Ruffled the community feathers.


----------



## Mr.Markus

So my wife was complaining about not being able to find a socket in my garage at the house.
All my best tools are in the shop or trucks.
So get a set for here! She says...

Mastercraft had their $699 set on for $199
And comes with trays that fit the cabinet...
It'll do...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> So my wife was complaining about not being able to find a socket in my garage at the house.
> All my best tools are in the shop or trucks.
> So get a set for here! She says...
> 
> Mastercraft had their $699 set on for $199
> And comes with trays that fit the cabinet...
> It'll do...
> View attachment 214656
> View attachment 214658
> View attachment 214657


She wears jimmy choos and can use a socket set? Damn MM, you win.


----------



## Western1

Mr.Markus said:


> So my wife was complaining about not being able to find a socket in my garage at the house.
> All my best tools are in the shop or trucks.
> So get a set for here! She says...
> 
> Mastercraft had their $699 set on for $199
> And comes with trays that fit the cabinet...
> It'll do...
> View attachment 214656
> View attachment 214658
> View attachment 214657


Is that on sale at a local store? On line?


----------



## Mr.Markus

c


Western1 said:


> Is that on sale at a local store? On line?


Canadian Tire...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> c
> 
> Canadian Tire...


Only in metric?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Only in metric?


Both imp and metric


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> She wears jimmy choos and can use a socket set? Damn MM, you win.


She was probably gonna use the ratchet as a hammer...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> She was probably gonna use the ratchet as a hammer...


They have a lifetime warranty....


----------



## cet

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I'm just being a smart a... club link owns / owned a course by me that got sold to developers. Ruffled the community feathers.


Which course was that?
Clublink has a single owner now or at least 1 guy with more than 51% of the shares.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cet said:


> They have a lifetime warranty....


Whose lifetime?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

cet said:


> Which course was that?
> Clublink has a single owner now or at least 1 guy with more than 51% of the shares.


Board of Trade or I think it's called The Country Club now, but I think the more famous example is Glen Abbey.

Edit- it was actually privately owned, clublink just operated it. They had nothing to do with the sale. Glen Abbey on the other hand was owned by clublink.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Board of Trade or I think it's called The Country Club now, but I think the more famous example is Glen Abbey.


We worked for the trivial pursuit guys that developed the Devils Pulpit. I never got to see it finished but I drove a cultivator on the fairways for a whole summer trying not to rip up irrigation heads. There are pieces of that cultivator still buried there Im sure...


----------



## cet

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Board of Trade or I think it's called The Country Club now, but I think the more famous example is Glen Abbey.


My dentist was a member at Board of Trade. He wasn't to happy when Clublink bought it.
Glen Abbey never should have been sold.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

cet said:


> My dentist was a member at Board of Trade. He wasn't to happy when Clublink bought it.
> Glen Abbey never should have been sold.


I've never played the Board of Trade but I've grown up here all of my life, can't get a better setting for a golf course in these parts. Obviously, the National (never played it either) is a stone's throw away but to me it has more of a manufactured feel. The board of trade seems to blend in more with its surroundings.


----------



## cet

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I've never played the Board of Trade but I've grown up here all of my life, can't get a better setting for a golf course in these parts. Obviously, the National (never played it either) is a stone's throw away but to me it has more of a manufactured feel. The board of trade seems to blend in more with its surroundings.


I've only played The National once. It was 20 years ago and the 4 of us playing were pretty good at the time. So we decided to play the back tees, bad choice, maybe the hardest course I've ever played. That place is full of very rich people.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

cet said:


> I've only played The National once. It was 20 years ago and the 4 of us playing were pretty good at the time. So we decided to play the back tees, bad choice, maybe the hardest course I've ever played. That place is full of very rich people.


I've heard it's a difficult course. Very rich people indeed. I have a few customers back in there and that back onto the board of trade as well. Good customers, can't complain.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

GMC Driver said:


> I hope you're right. But nothing sucks more than pulling it all out again on the 10th of April.


Or even worse, May 9, 2020


----------



## SHAWZER

If there is any more Winter to show up lets have it in March , not late April or May .


----------



## Chineau

slow melt there is so much snow people are starting to worry about flooding into basements, starting to haul snow out of backyards with skid steer. slow melt.


----------



## SHAWZER

Forecast for March 8th is 4c , later the same week is 12c . Add a day of rain ...... there will be flooding .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

there is something contagious going around... I am getting worried.
I haven't been able to put my finger in it but its best described as

lets do such a bad job at this task that the boss will never ask us to do it again
if there is any way we can make him reach into his pockets more that would be a the best. 

I hope there is a vaccine for this...


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> there is something contagious going around... I am getting worried.
> I haven't been able to put my finger in it but its best described as
> 
> lets do such a bad job at this task that the boss will never ask us to do it again
> if there is any way we can make him reach into his pockets more that would be a the best.
> 
> I hope there is a vaccine for this...


That's been around for years. There is no incentive you can offer for some employees. That's their chemical makeup and usually their upbringing.

I only have 1 employee and he's probably the best there is.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> That's been around for years. There is no incentive you can offer for some employees. That's their chemical makeup and usually their upbringing.
> 
> I only have 1 employee and he's probably the best there is.


oh to be like mr markus...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> there is something contagious going around... I am getting worried.
> I haven't been able to put my finger in it but its best described as
> 
> lets do such a bad job at this task that the boss will never ask us to do it again
> if there is any way we can make him reach into his pockets more that would be a the best.
> 
> I hope there is a vaccine for this...


Hope not, my wife is going to have a lot of work for me if there is.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> That's been around for years. There is no incentive you can offer for some employees. That's their chemical makeup and usually their upbringing.
> 
> I only have 1 employee and he's probably the best there is.


Me too...!


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> oh to be like mr markus...


Damit.. too slow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> oh to be like mr markus...


Why?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why?


google it. lmao


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> google it. lmao


Pretty sure I don't want that in my browser history...


----------



## schrader

At least they are not breaking your equipment to get out of work, I have had that before. Hard to find anyone with a good work ethic anymore


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> google it. lmao


Stalker...


----------



## Unique Landscaping

cet said:


> I only have 1 employee and he's probably the best there is.


Same here, but he's not the best there is, he's just the best I can get :hammerhead:


----------



## ff1221

I only have 1 employee, its my wife, im not saying anything!


----------



## Triple L

cet said:


> That's been around for years. There is no incentive you can offer for some employees. That's their chemical makeup and usually their upbringing.
> 
> I only have 1 employee and he's probably the best there is.


At least your guys show up.................................
Nobody needs money suddenly it appears


----------



## GMC Driver

Triple L said:


> At least your guys show up.................................
> Nobody needs money suddenly it appears


https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coron...19-wage-and-rent-subsidy-until-june-1.5331946


----------



## SHAWZER

Was about to take the blade off my truck for next weeks thaw . We are under a Snow Squall Watch now for tonight and tomorrow morning .


----------



## Mr.Markus

The sun is really helping everything thaw during the day here but the night temps really get the phone ringing for all those DIY rural drives that are 4 inches of ice for sanding that figured they could wait for it to melt.


----------



## ff1221

Chance of a cm overnight here, likely be a snowsquall warning by supper time, pretty windy. First of the week sure looks good!


----------



## Unique Landscaping

GMC Driver said:


> https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coron...19-wage-and-rent-subsidy-until-june-1.5331946


Always nice when your country is run by someone who has never had a real job yet whenever he goes to his bank he magically see's millions of dollars just sitting there. Wait til you see the tax hikes in the coming years to pay for all this "free" money.


----------



## DeVries

Its worrying no doubt.

Its also crazy how my season looks already. I've never been so booked up this time of the year. People are definitly spending money.

Word on the street is that lumber will be hard to get a s well as pavers again. If you've sold a job order the material and put a deposit on it, otherwise it'll be like last summers scramble again.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I feel like sometimes Im on the wrong side of its cheaper by the dozen.
The more employees you get the less per employee you start to bring in.

You make the same with 4 as you do with 6
at 7 you need someone to help fix things
or assist in keeping things on track or fill in, so thats 8.
at 10 you need office help so thats 11
12 makes the same as 7
and to keep any of those mixes of number you need to cycle a new one for ever 4
here and there.

forget raises, who wants a truck, who needs a truck, who needs picked up, hand held, told ten tims, reshown, reviewed, who thinks they need a bonus, time off, my dog, my kid, my wife, my llama and my drama, baby mamma, 

snickers! dont mind if i do


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I feel like sometimes Im on the wrong side of its cheaper by the dozen.
> The more employees you get the less per employee you start to bring in.
> 
> You make the same with 4 as you do with 6
> at 7 you need someone to help fix things
> or assist in keeping things on track or fill in, so thats 8.
> at 10 you need office help so thats 11
> 12 makes the same as 7
> and to keep any of those mixes of number you need to cycle a new one for ever 4
> here and there.
> 
> forget raises, who wants a truck, who needs a truck, who needs picked up, hand held, told ten tims, reshown, reviewed, who thinks they need a bonus, time off, my dog, my kid, my wife, my llama and my drama, baby mamma,
> 
> snickers! dont mind if i do


And the more employees who have the more work you need so the cheaper you bid.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

When you start adding employees your profit margin drops like a stone, that’s why I just have me, not the best employee, but he’s the only one that shows up in the morning. 

It is amazing when all this started I thought everything was going to drop off, it’s weird it seems everyone was broke before the pandemic, but now it seems like everyone’s got tons of money. I have one customer, small house, hasn’t worked since last May, just bought a new Mercedes. Ya got me .


----------



## cet

Unique Landscaping said:


> When you start adding employees your profit margin drops like a stone, that's why I just have me, not the best employee, but he's the only one that shows up in the morning.
> 
> It is amazing when all this started I thought everything was going to drop off, it's weird it seems everyone was broke before the pandemic, but now it seems like everyone's got tons of money. I have one customer, small house, hasn't worked since last May, just bought a new Mercedes. Ya got me .


Probably just another payment


----------



## SHAWZER

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I feel like sometimes Im on the wrong side of its cheaper by the dozen.
> The more employees you get the less per employee you start to bring in.
> 
> You make the same with 4 as you do with 6
> at 7 you need someone to help fix things
> or assist in keeping things on track or fill in, so thats 8.
> at 10 you need office help so thats 11
> 12 makes the same as 7
> and to keep any of those mixes of number you need to cycle a new one for ever 4
> here and there.
> 
> forget raises, who wants a truck, who needs a truck, who needs picked up, hand held, told ten tims, reshown, reviewed, who thinks they need a bonus, time off, my dog, my kid, my wife, my llama and my drama, baby mamma,
> 
> snickers! dont mind if i do


You need a Early Sandwich Day ?


----------



## ff1221

DeVries said:


> Its worrying no doubt.
> 
> Its also crazy how my season looks already. I've never been so booked up this time of the year. People are definitly spending money.
> 
> Word on the street is that lumber will be hard to get a s well as pavers again. If you've sold a job order the material and put a deposit on it, otherwise it'll be like last summers scramble again.


Ordered 6 skids of Oaks Colonnade last November for a job in the spring expecting it to be slow coming but could sit in my dealers yard till needed. As of last week it still hadn't been produced and they weren't expecting any production till spring, whenever that is! Its an addition to an existing patio so kinda at the mercy of Oaks.


----------



## ff1221

Only thing I didn't have trouble getting last year was Armor Stone, hope that applies this year too.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHAWZER said:


> You need a Early Sandwich Day ?


thats not a question thats a statement!
I have an invoice quota to pound out today still but Im voting for your side.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Unique Landscaping said:


> When you start adding employees your profit margin drops like a stone, that's why I just have me, not the best employee, but he's the only one that shows up in the morning.
> 
> It is amazing when all this started I thought everything was going to drop off, it's weird it seems everyone was broke before the pandemic, but now it seems like everyone's got tons of money. I have one customer, small house, hasn't worked since last May, just bought a new Mercedes. Ya got me .


And you can kick his a$$ for screwing up and not go to jail for assault...

On the taxes comment, if youre overextended dont be borrowing. Interest rates will skyrocket the way this government is printing their own money.


----------



## Mr.Markus

*-12° *When I got up this morning, its -1° now with quite the wind...
This guy doesn't care...


----------



## BUFF

ff1221 said:


> Ordered 6 skids of Oaks Colonnade last November for a job in the spring expecting it to be slow coming but could sit in my dealers yard till needed. As of last week it still hadn't been produced and they weren't expecting any production till spring, whenever that is! Its an addition to an existing patio so kinda at the mercy of Oaks.


Try ordering a upright Freezer, ordered the beginning of Oct with a Dec 23rd delivery. Been getting order status updates every 2-3weeks with new dates, latest date was the end of March.


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> Try ordering a upright Freezer, ordered the beginning of Oct with a Dec 23rd delivery. Been getting order status updates every 2-3weeks with new dates, latest date was the end of March.


In Canada we dont know what yuh talking aboot, don't ya just put ya food in da corner of da igloo...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> And you can kick his a$$ for screwing up and not go to jail for assault...
> 
> On the taxes comment, if youre overextended dont be borrowing. Interest rates will skyrocket the way this government is printing their own money.


Personally I don't see interest rates going anywhere. Everyone is over extended. They tried the .25% increase 3 times in one year and that stalled the economy big time. I hate to think how many people have 500k plus mortgages. People in their 20's don't have any money for a down payment and in Newmarket there's next to nothing under 700k.

Plus I was one of the fortunate that had a mortgage when rates were as high as 21%, not I have a couple of dollars to invest you can't make 2%.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cet said:


> Plus I was one of the fortunate that had a mortgage when rates were as high as 21%, not I have a couple of dollars to invest you can't make 2%.


The wife and I were discussing our first mortgage for whatever reason. It was something like 11%. I can't even imagine paying that now. Or anything close to it.

My son was pre-approved and I think the current rate is 2.25 or 2.75%.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I think the difference is when we first bought prices were relatively low (didnt seem that way at the time) when compared to annual salaries.
The salaries have increased but not near the 7-8 times what property values have. 
Would you rather pay 10% on $100k or 2% on $800k and which bleeds you dry quicker.
The banks know default isnt their game they make more if you tediously pay down your mortgage and borrow equity for improvements, moving up, living and what not.
Interest rates are tied to inflation and if you believe that what governments are doing right now is not heading in that direction you havent been paying attention to the cost of just about anything we buy in the last 5 years.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> And you can kick his a$$ for screwing up and not go to jail for assault...
> 
> On the taxes comment, if youre overextended dont be borrowing. Interest rates will skyrocket the way this government is printing their own money.


renewed mortgage on a house, took 7 years 1.76 cibc.
agent makes more on a sale then the bank


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

friend of mine has moved and sold 4 or 5 times in the last 12 years and always has bought a new home pre build or a condo. single.
he just listed 550 and sold 630 but only paid 380 a few years ago.
had 130k mortgage left. says he has made more moving around town then he has his entire working career. 

carolla roll up windows 500k goin out


----------



## Mr.Markus

I stayed put in my house, purchased for $140k paid it off in 6 years I can list it tomorrow in our market for $800k.+
Short or long term real estate always seems to be a win, its like a forced savings plan.
Unfortunately the majority of people don't play it right. They buy above their means and make the min payments to the bank, always wanting more and wanting to move up.
We just sold my moms house last week. Its in a retirement community so the land is leased and maintenance fees run about $1000/mth with the hall/pool/games/fitness/workshop/lawncare/snow. Bought $150 listed $425 sold in 5 days $468.
everything is going above asking multiple offers. Its great until it aint...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

anyone have a swim spa contact.
Im in the market.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

cet said:


> Personally I don't see interest rates going anywhere. Everyone is over extended. They tried the .25% increase 3 times in one year and that stalled the economy big time. I hate to think how many people have 500k plus mortgages. People in their 20's don't have any money for a down payment and in Newmarket there's next to nothing under 700k.
> 
> Plus I was one of the fortunate that had a mortgage when rates were as high as 21%, not I have a couple of dollars to invest you can't make 2%.


I agree, I can't see mortgage rates going up for the next 10 years, I think the economy would go into the tank if it ever went up to 4% just imagine what are debt would look like. 
I have to buy a truck this year but no way am I going into debt for it, just have no idea what's around the corner, I think this is going to go in to 2022.
Also looking at an election in the spring, I'm hoping one of the choices is "none of the above"


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> I think the difference is when we first bought prices were relatively low (didnt seem that way at the time) when compared to annual salaries.
> The salaries have increased but not near the 7-8 times what property values have.
> Would you rather pay 10% on $100k or 2% on $800k and which bleeds you dry quicker.
> The banks know default isnt their game they make more if you tediously pay down your mortgage and borrow equity for improvements, moving up, living and what not.
> Interest rates are tied to inflation and if you believe that what governments are doing right now is not heading in that direction you havent been paying attention to the cost of just about anything we buy in the last 5 years.


Good point, Interest rates lowest in history, and banks making record profits


----------



## cet

IMO in this housing market if you only own 1 house nothing really matters.
Unless you're going to retire and move to a less expensive area or sell and rent you are going to buy and sell in the same market. 
If this is your first house it's pretty scary. $750k carries for around $3200/month. I don't think that's out of reach, the hard part is coming up with the down payment before houses go up more then you can save during the same time period.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

If you pay more then asking the bank won’t help in most cases over the asking price. 

So deposit plus difference from asking to over bid. 

Meanwhile mom says multiple offers on everything and a lot of firm offers with heavy deposits. Durham Clarington kawartha northumberland


----------



## SHAWZER

Not sure where the Snow Squalls landed , was not here .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Tiny dusting here. Almost not worth salting...almost!


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I feel like sometimes Im on the wrong side of its cheaper by the dozen.
> The more employees you get the less per employee you start to bring in.
> 
> You make the same with 4 as you do with 6
> at 7 you need someone to help fix things
> or assist in keeping things on track or fill in, so thats 8.
> at 10 you need office help so thats 11
> 12 makes the same as 7
> and to keep any of those mixes of number you need to cycle a new one for ever 4
> here and there.
> 
> forget raises, who wants a truck, who needs a truck, who needs picked up, hand held, told ten tims, reshown, reviewed, who thinks they need a bonus, time off, my dog, my kid, my wife, my llama and my drama, baby mamma,
> 
> snickers! dont mind if i do


Hands down best post of life!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ff1221

BUFF said:


> Try ordering a upright Freezer, ordered the beginning of Oct with a Dec 23rd delivery. Been getting order status updates every 2-3weeks with new dates, latest date was the end of March.


Unfortunately you can't cross the border, lots of them here, I bought 2 last fall. If anyone is looking for pasture raised beef I still have a side available!


----------



## ff1221

Unique Landscaping said:


> I agree, I can't see mortgage rates going up for the next 10 years, I think the economy would go into the tank if it ever went up to 4% just imagine what are debt would look like.
> I have to buy a truck this year but no way am I going into debt for it, just have no idea what's around the corner, I think this is going to go in to 2022.
> Also looking at an election in the spring, I'm hoping one of the choices is "none of the above"


I think all this is going to be over shortly, people have become weary and tired of it, the numbers are somehow suddenly dropping off, vaccines are rolling out like mad now, and when the warm weather hits people are going to move on with their life!


----------



## cet

ff1221 said:


> I think all this is going to be over shortly, people have become weary and tired of it, the numbers are somehow suddenly dropping off, vaccines are rolling out like mad now, and when the warm weather hits people are going to move on with their life!


It's moving on with their life that is making this thing drag on. Look at the east coast, they shut the province's down and have so few cases they have proven it works.
It's going to be interesting to see what happens in Texas and I forget the other State that are fully reopening.
My mom got her first vaccine on Tuesday and her second one is March 24 so things are starting to move forward.


----------



## BUFF

ff1221 said:


> Unfortunately you can't cross the border, lots of them here, I bought 2 last fall.


Makes sense since according the @Mr.Markus they're really not needed since ewe live in Igloos....


----------



## Unique Landscaping

I think this is going to go into 2022, nothing has been proven on how the vaccine is working because the world still pretty well on lockdown. With the variances coming in viruses adapt. The Flu season is in the winter, Covid runs all year round and even as they say if you get the vaccine you can still get the virus it just won’t be as bad supposedly, but the virus will still be here.
It’s certainly going to be an interesting summer


----------



## ff1221

BUFF said:


> Makes sense since according the @Mr.Markus they're really not needed since ewe live in Igloos....


I'm not sure this old farmhouse is as warm as an igloo!


----------



## BUFF

cet said:


> It's moving on with their life that is making this thing drag on. Look at the east coast, they shut the province's down and have so few cases they have proven it works.
> It's going to be interesting to see what happens in Texas and I forget the other State that are fully reopening.
> My mom got her first vaccine on Tuesday and her second one is March 24 so things are starting to move forward.


End of the month I'll be eligible for getting the vaccine. Not sure what I'm going to do, according to what I've read people with type Oh negative blood are the least likely to get it and may hold oof a while so other people can get the vaccine.


----------



## GMC Driver

Unique Landscaping said:


> I think this is going to go into 2022, nothing has been proven


Yes, and for that exact reason. It supports the narrative.



Unique Landscaping said:


> It's certainly going to be an interesting summer


It sure is - already planning the pulling season, some vacation time. Looking forward to a "normal" summer.


----------



## cet

It sure is - already planning the pulling season, some vacation time. Looking forward to a "normal" summer.
[/QUOTE]
Last summer our golf club never opened the clubhouse to dining, we couldn't use the locker room and there was no club storage. Other clubs were open but I have no idea what the difference was. We had one case of Covid and it was a quest a member brought. Our club closed in November and I'm at a different one this year. I went to play there once last year and their locker room was open. Even if the locker room is open I think I might still play from the trunk of my car. I really didn't find it an incovenience. I drive my truck all week so I can leave all the stuff in my trunk.


----------



## Mr.Markus

[


cet said:


> It's moving on with their life that is making this thing drag on. Look at the east coast, they shut the province's down and have so few cases they have proven it works.
> It's going to be interesting to see what happens in Texas and I forget the other State that are fully reopening.
> My mom got her first vaccine on Tuesday and her second one is March 24 so things are starting to move forward.


I agree, Its hard to tell whether it works or just delays the virus. You cant shut down the world population...its easy to do in developed countries but not undeveloped. You will never get 100% compliance in opinion, direction, voter turnout, religion, etc
and without the virus dieing off there will always be a chance of it migrating from one zone to the next. We cant help ourselves... It will be an endemic like the flu. You also cant rely on others protecting you, you can only do what you can to protect yourself.
You can probably tell but I thrive in covid society... i can order anything I want and pick it up curbside, avoid the crowds, free delivery, say no to that gathering Id rather not attend, not have to buy vacations and travel insurance (for my wife) its like a dream....living my best life. I do miss buying nachos and PPM stories but its a small price to pay.


----------



## SHAWZER

Ended up with 5cm between 6 - 8 am , got a little plowing done at some commercial places .


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> [
> 
> I agree, Its hard to tell whether it works or just delays the virus. You cant shut down the world population...its easy to do in developed countries but not undeveloped. You will never get 100% compliance in opinion, direction, voter turnout, religion, etc
> and without the virus dieing off there will always be a chance of it migrating from one zone to the next. We cant help ourselves... It will be an endemic like the flu. You also cant rely on others protecting you, you can only do what you can to protect yourself.
> You can probably tell but I thrive in covid society... i can order anything I want and pick it up curbside, avoid the crowds, free delivery, say no to that gathering Id rather not attend, not have to buy vacations and travel insurance (for my wife) its like a dream....living my best life. I do miss buying nachos and PPM stories but its a small price to pay.


My daughter has September 4th booked for her wedding. They are seriously thinking of moving it to August 8th. For those of you, like myself, that is out of touch on the price of a wedding I hope we're in some coloured zone and the cut off is 50 people.


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> Ended up with 5cm between 6 - 8 am , got a little plowing done at some commercial places .


We got a half a fluff, just enough for the municipal plows to get some more snowvertime!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> It will be an endemic like the flu.


This...and the narrative that we can "beat it" or eliminate it is ignorant and based on desiring to control the masses.

I said this from day 1 as well.

FWIW, I mentioned this in the Random thoughts thread, but we've been back to normal church services for 6 weeks and not a single "outbreak". Nieces and nephews have been back to school since the beginning of the year and no "outbreaks" there either. No sending kids home or others quarantining. The high schoolers are supposed to be wearing masks yet but they said it is no longer enforced and even the teachers save 1 are wearing chin diapers now.


----------



## SHAWZER

Lots of Sunshine since about 10 am .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Saw Cris in town....cant tell whether he thinks hes a good golfer or bad golfer!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Good price in this area for 25 acres...
https://edgerealtysolutions.com/lis...e-centre-wellington-ontario-n0b-2k0-22888490/


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Saw Cris in town....cant tell whether he thinks hes a good golfer or bad golfer!
> 
> View attachment 214827


Can't be me, 48 years and I still haven't had one.
I was watching the golf at lunch today. Speith, who I hate, birdied the first hole, he's just about to hit his tee shot on 2 when the announcer says this is the hardest green to hit and Speith gets a hole in one, I almost puked, then he stands up on 3 tee and hits a pull hook into the pond. Now that put a smile back on my face. Turned off the TV and went to cut firewood.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Good price in this area for 25 acres...
> https://edgerealtysolutions.com/lis...e-centre-wellington-ontario-n0b-2k0-22888490/


The square 10 acre lot across the street from me sold in November for 950k. The guy who sold the lot bought it 7 years ago for 500k and we all thought he was nuts. The new owner is a contractor and full time firefighter in Richmond Hill. I know one of the firefighters that he works with and he's a full time electrician too.
I guess the 110k they make isn't enough or maybe it's the 22 days a month they have off that they don't know what to do with.


----------



## Mr.Markus

All the talk about real estate, we really like where we are but it could use a polish.
The raised bungalow is an easy one to make look good. 
We are deciding between 2 styles and which will stay most current longer...
My pick...










Her pick..


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> All the talk about real estate, we really like where we are but it could use a polish.
> The raised bungalow is an easy one to make look good.
> We are deciding between 2 styles and which will stay most current longer...
> My pick...
> 
> View attachment 214834
> 
> 
> Her pick..
> View attachment 214835


Is the first one stucco?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I think so but I want to use a dark siding.


----------



## cet

How many votes do you need from your PS strong to out vote your wife's 1 vote?

My front door is very close to the one your wife likes but I didn't get a vote.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I doubt your votes would matter...lol mine are counted in fractions...


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Good price in this area for 25 acres...
> https://edgerealtysolutions.com/lis...e-centre-wellington-ontario-n0b-2k0-22888490/


Surprised they didn't list what the property taxes were, they do around here.


----------



## ff1221

Wife and I keep talking about selling our farm and moving up north, thought I was maybe stretching asking 1.2m for 57 acres, not sure its a stretch anymore.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> Wife and I keep talking about selling our farm and moving up north, thought I was maybe stretching asking 1.2m for 57 acres, not sure its a stretch anymore.


North of Kincardin...???
I hear Akimishi Island is nice....


----------



## cet

ff1221 said:


> Wife and I keep talking about selling our farm and moving up north, thought I was maybe stretching asking 1.2m for 57 acres, not sure its a stretch anymore.


There's a house on Warden for sale, 45 acres with a 30 year old house. It's been for sale for months asking price 2.5 million. Last month another house on Queensville SR went up for sale. 44 acres. The house was redone with a big addition. Nice house but nothing crazy. Listed it for 3 million and sold it for 2.83 in 4 days. I can't figure out what will sell and what won't. I know if I had more than half a brain I should be selling.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> There's a house on Warden for sale, 45 acres with a 30 year old house. It's been for sale for months asking price 2.5 million. Last month another house on Queensville SR went up for sale. 44 acres. The house was redone with a big addition. Nice house but nothing crazy. Listed it for 3 million and sold it for 2.83 in 4 days. I can't figure out what will sell and what won't. I know if I had more than half a brain I should be selling.


Old folks homes have catered 3 square meals lots of choises to entice you and you move up on the vaccine list....


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Old folks homes have catered 3 square meals lots of choises to entice you and you move up on the vaccine list....


As long as my mom lives me I can't be considered old.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> All the talk about real estate, we really like where we are but it could use a polish.
> The raised bungalow is an easy one to make look good.
> We are deciding between 2 styles and which will stay most current longer...
> My pick...
> 
> View attachment 214834
> 
> 
> Her pick..
> View attachment 214835


First one by a mile.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

cet said:


> The square 10 acre lot across the street from me sold in November for 950k. The guy who sold the lot bought it 7 years ago for 500k and we all thought he was nuts. The new owner is a contractor and full time firefighter in Richmond Hill. I know one of the firefighters that he works with and he's a full time electrician too.
> I guess the 110k they make isn't enough or maybe it's the 22 days a month they have off that they don't know what to do with.


Ya, had a couple fire fighters out in Whitby that was doing everything cheaper and for cash. Pretty easy when you're making that kind of money and a fully funded pension behind you. Always wondered how they could stay awake seven days in a row, 24 hours a day. Thank you David Miller.


----------



## cet

Unique Landscaping said:


> Ya, had a couple fire fighters out in Whitby that was doing everything cheaper and for cash. Pretty easy when you're making that kind of money and a fully funded pension behind you. Always wondered how they could stay awake seven days in a row, 24 hours a day. Thank you David Miller.


They work 8 24 hour shifts a month. Lots of days off.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Unique Landscaping said:


> Ya, had a couple fire fighters out in Whitby that was doing everything cheaper and for cash. Pretty easy when you're making that kind of money and a fully funded pension behind you. Always wondered how they could stay awake seven days in a row, 24 hours a day. Thank you David Miller.


Keep in mind they are first on the scene. I don't want to find out (and there in no fully funded pension that is going to sway my opinion) but I'm not sure you can unsee what these men / women have seen.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Keep in mind they are first on the scene. I don't want to find out (and there in no fully funded pension that is going to sway my opinion) but I'm not sure you can unsee what these men / women have seen.


But Paramedics do way more than firefighters do and they don't get the pay that the firefighters do. The 8 days in a row is ridiculous, no one gets that deal that I know .


----------



## BUFF

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I'm not sure you can unsee what these men / women have seen.


need a neuralyzer....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Keep in mind they are first on the scene. I don't want to find out (and there in no fully funded pension that is going to sway my opinion) but I'm not sure you can unsee what these men / women have seen.


I have known serveral VFFs and Captains on small town depts. The difference with them and the unspoken horrors that they keep to themselves is that alot of the time it is someone they know.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> I have known serveral VFFs and Captains on small town depts. The difference with them and the unspoken horrors that they keep to themselves is that alot of the time it is someone they know.


Yeah, heard a few stories about from an OPP cop, living in small towns is great, but when you're in these lines of work it's certainly even harder when it's someone you know.
I'll tell you have the upmost respect for paramedics, probably the hardest job out there.


----------



## SHAWZER

Temperature rises up to 14 - 15 c on Wednesday . Some people will need rubber boots .


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Unique Landscaping said:


> Yeah, heard a few stories about from an OPP cop, living in small towns is great, but when you're in these lines of work it's certainly even harder when it's someone you know.
> I'll tell you have the upmost respect for paramedics, probably the hardest job out there.


Def a very difficult profession. The burnout that they experience is significant. I suppose pay will increase if the numbers decline. I think the average "career" for a paramedic is 5 years.


----------



## Chineau

true story, farm where I am invited to hunt deer one of the local volunteer fire/ems get a call to a seen of shooting, drunk with a rifle random shot strikes a young lady. Fire/ems is called guess who rolled up to that seen, her dad.
I am certain if you are even a little bit successful in the snow you work hard for your money, what fire/ems, police deal with day in and out, no thank you.
please don't miss understand do they screw up yes I am still choked about summer 84 but I handle it better now.
the shot killed her, I can't imagine.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Def a very difficult profession. The burnout that they experience is significant. I suppose pay will increase if the numbers decline. I think the average "career" for a paramedic is 5 years.


We had to call the paramedics a couple times for both my parents, every time you couldn't meet a nicer group of people, can't imagine with all these people deal with day-to-day.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

SHAWZER said:


> Temperature rises up to 14 - 15 c on Wednesday . Some people will need rubber boots .


Hopefully can start doing to doing some cleanups in the middle of March like last year, I just hope we don't get it as dry as last spring or it's going be a long summer


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Unique Landscaping said:


> Hopefully can start doing to doing some cleanups in the middle of March like last year, I just hope we don't get it as dry as last spring or it's going be a long summer


Last summer was a challenge. Though the fall was interesting. Got cold, leaves fell early, didn't rain much. I think it was the first time the properties were actually cleaned up by Nov. 15.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Last summer was a challenge. Though the fall was interesting. Got cold, leaves fell early, didn't rain much. I think it was the first time the properties were actually cleaned up by Nov. 15.


Lol, ya the fall was probably the smoothest I've had in years.
Rest of the year, cleanups in March, freezing my fingers off cutting grass and it's snowing at the beginning of May, drought in summer, weirdest year I've ever seen, then the fall is great 
Never knew what was around the corner. And then I did this to one of my jobs, hoping it's not a precursor of the year to come


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> North of Kincardin...???
> I hear Akimishi Island is nice....


I know, we are pretty far north but I don't think we are headed that far north!


----------



## cet

Unique Landscaping said:


> But Paramedics do way more than firefighters do and they don't get the pay that the firefighters do. The 8 days in a row is ridiculous, no one gets that deal that I know .


I don't thin these guys do 8 days in a row. I think it's 24 on, 24 off, 24 on than a few days off.


----------



## ff1221

15 years as a volunteer fire fighter, whoever said it, you're right, you can't unsee it and for some it makes you immune to death. Every time the pager goes off you are going to see people on their worst day and sometimes their last day and the pay isn't anywhere what full timers get but if you've stood inside a building while its on fire searching for someone inside you'd be hard pressed to argue they don't deserve it.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

cet said:


> I don't thin these guys do 8 days in a row. I think it's 24 on, 24 off, 24 on than a few days off.


Only Toronto I believe does 8 days in a row, all the rest of the cities is on pretty well their usual shifts. Don't get me wrong I have nothing but admiration for all EMS personnel, but the unions pushed for this, just doesn't make sense when they keep telling us seconds count.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Unique Landscaping said:


> Lol, ya the fall was probably the smoothest I've had in years.
> Rest of the year, cleanups in March, freezing my fingers off cutting grass and it's snowing at the beginning of May, drought in summer, weirdest year I've ever seen, then the fall is great
> Never knew what was around the corner. And then I did this to one of my jobs, hoping it's not a precursor of the year to come


Mind if I ask how that happened? Ah, wait, hit it with the plow?


----------



## cet

https://gtmaa.com/shift-calendar/


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Mind if I ask how that happened? Ah, wait, hit it with the plow?


Lol, Oh ya. Was in a bit of a rush and the snow had drifted up the stairs and I misjudged where it was. Should have known better as I'm always cautious around steps, etc, just a brain cramp and now a spring headache.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Unique Landscaping said:


> Lol, Oh ya. Was in a bit of a rush and the snow had drifted up the stairs and I misjudged where it was. Should have known better as I'm always cautious around steps, etc, just a brain cramp and now a spring headache.


Gotcha. Did you do the hardscaping?


----------



## Unique Landscaping

cet said:


> https://gtmaa.com/shift-calendar/


Gives them allot of time to work on their side business, got tired of hearing how they could do mulch and topsoil and so on cheaper than I could and the customer just gave me the grass cutting.
Finally got smart and dropped him, told him get them to cut the lawn.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Gotcha. Did you do the hardscaping?


Lmao, no, but I guess I do now.
They had the stairs redone a few years ago, I just do all the maintenance but no hardscaping. Had to get a pillar fixed years ago, hard to get someone reliable 
Will have a better look at it next week, looks like a repair is out of the question and the stone places won't have their wet saws running til April.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Unique Landscaping said:


> Lmao, no, but I guess I do now.
> They had the stairs redone a few years ago, I just do all the maintenance but no hardscaping. Had to get a pillar fixed years ago, hard to get someone reliable
> Will have a better look at it next week, looks like a repair is out of the question and the stone places won't have their wet saws running til April.


Might be hard to match the stone for a repair. Even the same colour line with have variations in the shade. Hopefully it matches up, don't know if you can just flip your off cut around and use it or if you'll have to get another piece / longer piece. Quite a lip on that edge... maybe to cover the downspout? or possibly just the way the pic was taken?


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Might be hard to match the stone for a repair. Even the same colour line with have variations in the shade. Hopefully it matches up, don't know if you can just flip your off cut around and use it or if you'll have to get another piece / longer piece. Quite a lip on that edge... maybe to cover the downspout? or possibly just the way the pic was taken?


It's cut like a diagonal corner edge, the one piece came off pretty clean but the other is 6' x 1'. Certainly a big lip on it, hoping it comes out easier than it looks and can match it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Good news is 6x1 is a standard coping size,
If you find a similar colour that's the hard part done. Lots of guys here do this stuff, I'm sure one of them can point you in the right direction for suppliers and tips so you don't lose your shirt.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

NBA all star game....  

Should prob make some nachos !


----------



## DeVries

Unique if your in the Toronto area 404 stone has been good at getting hard to find stone for me. I was adding onto a job that had Ebel natural stone 2inch thick pieces that ranged from 12x12 to 36 x36 inches square. It's a tough one to find on a good summer when everyone has lots of inventory. 
If your in the Burlington Oakville areas Select stone is another good place to source natural stone. Anywhere east of Toronto I can't help you there.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Markus if you sent me $4 it would feel like a gtg nacho event. Lol. 
You pay and I eat them


----------



## Mr.Markus

Wouldnt be the same if JD wasnt there to scarf em down...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Wouldnt be the same if JD wasnt there to scarf em down...


Ahhh yes. The jd scarf. Forgot


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> Good news is 6x1 is a standard coping size,
> If you find a similar colour that's the hard part done. Lots of guys here do this stuff, I'm sure one of them can point you in the right direction for suppliers and tips so you don't lose your shirt.


Thanks, wasn't sure if the 1' was standard.
Going to drop over to Arnts in tomorrow or Tuesday and see if they can match it, I'll let you know.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

DeVries said:


> Unique if your in the Toronto area 404 stone has been good at getting hard to find stone for me. I was adding onto a job that had Ebel natural stone 2inch thick pieces that ranged from 12x12 to 36 x36 inches square. It's a tough one to find on a good summer when everyone has lots of inventory.
> If your in the Burlington Oakville areas Select stone is another good place to source natural stone. Anywhere east of Toronto I can't help you there.


I'd heard even last year some stone was hard to find, looking now just incase it takes awhile. Thanks, I might have too look a few different places if Arnts can't match it, hoping it's a popular they haven't changed much.


----------



## Mr.Markus

F rain at 7 am this morning...good times!
Full salt, will look really nice when it gets to 9° today.

Supposed to meet the decal guy at 830 at the shop. So its probably my fault..


----------



## DeVries

Markus if you want your box all nice and polished up I know a guy who does amazing work on aluminium. He's not to far from you.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I will take the number.. always a good contact to have m


----------



## Mr.Markus

Uh oh....

https://financialpost.com/commoditi...-trade-has-been-upended-by-a-container-crisis


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Uh oh....
> 
> https://financialpost.com/commoditi...-trade-has-been-upended-by-a-container-crisis


Interesting, since they seem to be selling them left and right to non-shippers.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It must have snuck up on them, they were the cheapest Ive seen last fall.
I believe the used ones I bought were no longer classified for shipping, small imperfections, seals, dings, cracks.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Uh oh....
> 
> https://financialpost.com/commoditi...-trade-has-been-upended-by-a-container-crisis


Apparently the price has really gone up on sea cans.

I have a few and I think I'm going to sell them.


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks and feels like Spring ....... until you check the date on your phone .


----------



## Mr.Markus

What does she look look like...?


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> What does she look look like...?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Carol Burnett... classic.

It is a mud fest here this morning, wash the truck season is upon us.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Carol Burnett... classic.
> 
> It is a mud fest here this morning, wash the truck season is upon us.


Wash the dogs everytime they go out, the truck can wait!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Severe tunderstorm watch...
Cant believe how much snow we lost this afternoon...I can see my lawn.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Severe tunderstorm watch...


Tunderstorm?

Is that metric for thunder?


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## Mr.Markus

My H wore out with correcting all the a' s...


----------



## Western1

Mr.Markus said:


> My H wore out with correcting all the a' s...


aha!


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Tunderstorm?
> 
> Is that metric for thunder?


It's Swede for thunder.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

“Hey Champ I saw you waxing your Ram out back of the barn!”

“Pardon?”


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC said:


> "Hey Champ I saw you waxing your Ram out back of the barn!"
> 
> "Pardon?"


 Is that an Eby flat deck? It looks good.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> "Hey Champ I saw you waxing your Ram out back of the barn!"
> 
> "Pardon?"


When your old truck looks better than your new truck...lol


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks good .... which truck does the employee drive ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Looks good .... which truck does the employee drive ?


I'm guessing the new one that looks terrible...


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm guessing the new one that looks terrible...


Employee needs to be schooled on the importance of cleanliness and curb appeal to exude a professional image.

Even if said employee isn't perfeshional.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Employee needs to be schooled on the importance of cleanliness and curb appeal to exude a professional image.
> 
> Even if said employee isn't perfeshional.


And no nachos either.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> And no nachos either.


Dammit.!


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> When your old truck looks better than your new truck...lol
> View attachment 215079


Just need some mud flaps on the new one


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

MORITZ

windmill truck caps sells it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Dammit.!
> 
> View attachment 215094


Pictured you more as a cool ranch kinda guy. 
Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> MORITZ
> 
> windmill truck caps sells it.


Lol. Were you looking at Eloquip pricing? They re right beside each other..



MIDTOWNPC said:


> Pictured you more as a cool ranch kinda guy.
> Lol


Sweet Chili heat...they were out.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Lol. Were you looking at Eloquip pricing? They re right beside each other..
> 
> Sweet Chili heat...they were out.


No I looked around when I had the last truck then bought one from cet

I have seen the Cm and moritz on my way back from Kentucky show a couple years and the pricing was good. Chad got an eby from Peterborough but when I asked for a price I got run around.

I've bought a few things from windmill such as take off rims a chrome grill and one tailgate I dinged bad.

The moritz truck bed was $4500. No hitch


----------



## GMC Driver

I was talking with a fellow this past week. He has an EloQuip body on order - 26 weeks out.

GM Stealer told me similar timeline when I happened upon a C&C this week.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

GMC Driver said:


> I was talking with a fellow this past week. He has an EloQuip body on order - 26 weeks out.
> 
> GM Stealer told me similar timeline when I happened upon a C&C this week.


Ordered an in-bed tool box last January (2020) from eloquip and ordered a truck at the same time. Was hoping to get the tool box installed last April but the truck didn't show up until August. Since it was almost fall and I had to put the salter in the bed I figure I'd just get the tool box installed this April. So looking forward to that a year after the fact.


----------



## DeVries

I ordered a new dump body in February, it'll be ready July 23rd. 
If you want good stuff sometimes you have to wait. The last truck I ordered I ordered a twin box because I was impatient. Now I'm regretting it.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

DeVries said:


> I ordered a new dump body in February, it'll be ready July 23rd.
> If you want good stuff sometimes you have to wait. The last truck I ordered I ordered a twin box because I was impatient. Now I'm regretting it.


I don't mind waiting. Seems if the only 'complaint' about eloquip is the wait then I'm sure they're doing most things right.
What's that Yogi Berra quote "no one goes to that resteraunt anymore because it's too crowded"


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sometimes their timeline gets interrupted, if you drop off a truck and it sits there they move you up with others that get delayed. Its not like shopping at a box store. 
This is probably my last one, so I can go off saying its always been a good experience dealing with them.
My old boss was one of the first to get them to build a box for a pick up. They did feed boxes for farmers mostly. He was the one who suggested they get involved with LO.


----------



## Triple L

Elo is soo great to deal with, love their product but can't get past the half year wait time... That being said they had no problem welding up my Eby body in January LOL they thought it was kinda comical


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

What is going on here


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

55555km. Kept this one longer then normal 

Four months for a factory order they say 
Haven’t decided yet.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Dogde really isn't a sought after brand...
Best to deal it before you're out of warranty.


----------



## m_ice

MIDTOWNPC said:


> What is going on here


Epic game changer


----------



## Chineau

MIDTOWNPC said:


> What is going on here


I wonder what tracks cost for that shiny new toy, after a few hours baby gonna need new boots$$$$


----------



## cet

Good day to chase leaves.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Great shot. Found your new career


----------



## Mr.Markus

That's an awesome picture..


----------



## cet

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Great shot. Found your new career


Lol, I was there but my daughter took the picture.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

cet said:


> Lol, I was there but my daughter took the picture.


Ahhhh, photographer....

Note to self: discontinue training dog to do spring / fall cleanups.


----------



## cet

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Ahhhh, photographer....
> 
> Note to self: discontinue training dog to do spring / fall cleanups.


School teacher


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

cet said:


> School teacher


Best job around


----------



## cet

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Best job around


I wish my dad would have told me that.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

cet said:


> I wish my dad would have told me that.


Takes a certain kind of person. I wouldn't be able to do it.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

cet said:


> Good day to chase leaves.


Just purchase a new environmentally safe leaf vac ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Great shot. Found your new career


This old dogs grass cutting service ?


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## SHAWZER

Suppose to get 11 hours of Sunshine today . No snow in the next 2 week forecast , might as well be Sunny .


----------



## ff1221

I think Markus missed his calling!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ff1221 said:


> I think Markus missed his calling!


Don't encourage him...


----------



## ff1221

Mark Oomkes said:


> Don't encourage him...


I know, my bad!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

this is a very good deal in my opinion

https://www.windsorchrysler.com/vehicles/2019/ram/3500/windsor/on/50784238/?sale_class=used


----------



## SilverPine

Only a bighorn? I'll pass..


----------



## Unique Landscaping

MIDTOWNPC said:


> this is a very good deal in my opinion
> 
> https://www.windsorchrysler.com/vehicles/2019/ram/3500/windsor/on/50784238/?sale_class=used


Been looking for a Chevy/GMC and this is actually a great deal compared to the GM prices I've been seeing. Used truck prices are insane lately, or maybe I've just had my truck for too long payup


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Unique Landscaping said:


> Been looking for a Chevy/GMC and this is actually a great deal compared to the GM prices I've been seeing. Used truck prices are insane lately, or maybe I've just had my truck for too long payup


No worries unique, I got you.

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/1998-chevy-2500-plow-truck-1500.181030/


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> No worries unique, I got you.


Problem is it doesn't say what the mileage is, it could be out of warranty


----------



## DeVries

And its a doolie, I'll pass


----------



## cet

Unique Landscaping said:


> Been looking for a Chevy/GMC and this is actually a great deal compared to the GM prices I've been seeing. Used truck prices are insane lately, or maybe I've just had my truck for too long payup


4 weeks ago I found 2 SLE diesels one 2500 one 3500 both double cabs and SRW for 69k. In Burnaby and Kelowna. 2k to ship them here.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> this is a very good deal in my opinion
> 
> https://www.windsorchrysler.com/vehicles/2019/ram/3500/windsor/on/50784238/?sale_class=used


It has the CP4 pump.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> It has the CP4 pump.


This is bad ? So mine would have cp4 pump perhaps then ... I have a 2019. How do I check.  Lost me I thought this was only a Duramax problem.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Unique Landscaping said:


> Been looking for a Chevy/GMC and this is actually a great deal compared to the GM prices I've been seeing. Used truck prices are insane lately, or maybe I've just had my truck for too long payup


The LO discount on GM will bring it a little closer on new. Everything has gone crazy, I remember looking at harley box rakes at $10k a couple years ago, they are $16k now
Bucket sweepers $5k are now $10k.

I sound like a senior customer...
" ln my day, I cut lawns for a quarter...with a push mower...up hill, both ways, all day and bought myself a sprite on the way home for a nickel"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> The LO discount on GM will bring it a little closer on new. Everything has gone crazy, I remember looking at harley box rakes at $10k a couple years ago, they are $16k now
> Bucket sweepers $5k are now $10k.
> 
> I sound like a senior customer...
> " ln my day, I cut lawns for a quarter...with a push mower...up hill, both ways, all day and bought myself a sarsparilla on the way home for a nickel"


Fixed it...


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> This is bad ? So mine would have cp4 pump perhaps then ... I have a 2019. How do I check. Lost me I thought this was only a Duramax problem.


It was a duramax problem but they stopped using them so I guess Dodge and Ford got a good deal on them. Dodge put them in 2019 and 2020 and then went back to the CP3 pump in 2021. Ford started using them in 2019 and still use them. I think Ford might have more problems with the 10 speed then the CP4 but I will never buy another truck with one. Maybe I should have gone with the CP3 conversion but they told me the problem had been fixed but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> It was a duramax problem but they stopped using them so I guess Dodge and Ford got a good deal on them. Dodge put them in 2019 and 2020 and then went back to the CP3 pump in 2021. Ford started using them in 2019 and still use them. I think Ford might have more problems with the 10 speed then the CP4 but I will never buy another truck with one. Maybe I should have gone with the CP3 conversion but they told me the problem had been fixed but now I'm not so sure.


Oh this is only if I keep trucks longer then the first oil change. Got it !

Putting the hitch on the tractor tomorrow. 
Don't want anyone over loaded sweeping or complaining they can't haul more then a tent.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equip...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social
Half the price of new ?


----------



## GMC Driver

Friend of mine just picked up an '11 LML Denali CC for $6500, with a blown CP4. He's pretty handy, so he's doing the CP3 conversion himself. With parts, and an upgraded blow dryer he'll be into the truck for under 11K, plus his labour.

We were looking for a 3500 CC, and GMC was pretty tough to get. Orders were closed off, start ordering '22s in May with expected delivery of December. Made me wonder if I was ordering a freezer. Dealer searches turned up quite a few Denalis, AT4s, High Countrys - but didn't need the 90k sticker. We finally found a WT model, Chev this time around. It's not a "fleet" truck anyway, so we figured off-brand was okay this time around. I'm not a huge fan of the front end and the overall looks of the Chev, but will say that the new Allison 10 speed is pretty slick. And with the discounts, we were within budget.


----------



## ff1221

I just keep buying 6litres, nobody wants them and nobody discusses how many things are wrong with them. They suck on fuel but aren't that much worse than a duramax but they just keep going.


----------



## DeVries

I just buy trucks that are reliable and don't need any mods  

Radar shows snow but nothing is coming down. I got a full shed yet.


----------



## Mr.Markus

This ...?









Ignore it, I didnt...what a waste of a drive.


----------



## ff1221

DeVries said:


> I just buy trucks that are reliable and don't need any mods
> 
> Radar shows snow but nothing is coming down. I got a full shed yet.


I got 12 flakes when I took the dogs outside, not enough to salt though!


----------



## SHAWZER

Weather forecasters new word .... Virga . When precipitation does not reach the ground . Radar sure looked nasty .


----------



## GMC Driver

I was watching the cameras - roads were turning white around Tillsonburg up to Simcoe at 6am, but fizzled out shortly after.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> I just buy trucks that are reliable and don't need any mods


Don't you buy Fords?


----------



## cet

DeVries said:


> I just buy trucks that are reliable and don't need any mods
> 
> I tried that but found it was easier to retire.


----------



## cet

One advantage to being almost old, I got my first vaccine shot today.


----------



## DeVries

So you'll be speaking Chinese in a few days?


----------



## cet

DeVries said:


> So you'll be speaking Chinese in a few days?


I'll fit right in


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> One advantage to being almost old, I got my first vaccine shot today.


So when you get older you get to brag about how many shots you can do too...
Sweet!
Lets ask Shawzer how many shots he did today.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> So when you get older you get to brag about how many shots you can do too...
> Sweet!
> Lets ask Shawzer how many shots he did today.


When you get old you try to shoot your age.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

cet said:


> When you get old you try to shoot your age.


Front nine? Or back nine?


----------



## SHAWZER

1 shot - test , 3 pre supper sandwiches .


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> 1 shot - test , 3 pre supper sandwiches .


Only 3? I thought you folks up Meaford way were more seasoned than that, either that or you eat earlier!


----------



## cet

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Front nine? Or back nine?


Haha that I could do 25 years ago.
Shooting my age will be more difficult than the hole in one and that seems impossible


----------



## Unique Landscaping

cet said:


> One advantage to being almost old, I got my first vaccine shot today.


Better be careful, I was driving in Scarborough Sunday and saw this. And you know if it's on a 1970s Winnebago, it must be true.


----------



## DeVries

Good to see someone's spreading the word


----------



## DeVries

It's over. Closest one to the shop comes back today. Long range looks good. If need be it's a short trip back into town to plow.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

DeVries said:


> It's over.


Uh oh, I'd say that's the kiss of death, but then again he's only bringing the closest one back


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> It's over. Closest one to the shop comes back today. Long range looks good. If need be it's a short trip back into town to plow.


Chicken...bring them all back.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> It's over. Closest one to the shop comes back today. Long range looks good. If need be it's a short trip back into town to plow.


Dammit Devries...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Good news coming though....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371487346953220101


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> It's over. Closest one to the shop comes back today. Long range looks good. If need be it's a short trip back into town to plow.


Nice to see some green on st Patrick's day


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Nice to see some green on st Patrick's day


Large bills only...!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I’ll take bit coin too


----------



## ff1221

DeVries said:


> It's over. Closest one to the shop comes back today. Long range looks good. If need be it's a short trip back into town to plow.


I thought about pulling mine too, Driveway contracts are over April 1, could do most other stuff with the truck. Tempting


----------



## SHAWZER

I was thinking the same thing , but my flatbed trailer is behind a snow bank at home still . Pile should be melted after this weekend .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Trailer was safetied yesterday, mudflaps on the truck... raring to go.


----------



## cet

Golf clubs cleaned, new shoes and ready to go too.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

did some sweeping yesterday....
got rained out this am
going again early tomorrow 

working on my drug and alcohol policy paperwork section 2.567-edit4
this stuff is a blast.

this sirrus radio plays all my fav tunes.... 
mo money mo problems
99 problems


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Town of Ajax is out doing brine salting because either rain is expected late next week or the sunshine is very slippery.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Unique Landscaping said:


> Town of Ajax is out doing brine salting because either rain is expected late next week or the sunshine is very slippery.
> View attachment 215408


Wow 
Car wash sales are up


----------



## Unique Landscaping

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Wow
> Car wash sales are up


Maybe they're the ones spreading it


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I’m the last driveway to get plowed but I’m always the first one to get the mower out


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Did some sweeping while all were sleeping


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just a tune up mow? Gorgeous day but I'll be a few weeks before I dare to start sweeping.


----------



## GMC Driver

We're gonna sweep up at some commercials starting today. Too nice out to sit around.

Yard cleanup is in full swing. 4 loads to the scrap yard last week. Fire burned for 5 days straight. Aggregate for the next 2 days, then new storage buildings arrive Wed. Be nice to have everyting back under a roof.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Just a tune up mow? Gorgeous day but I'll be a few weeks before I dare to start sweeping.


Just a little mulch of some debris and pull them out of the trailer

Parking lot sweeping is go.


----------



## SHAWZER

Cutting down 5 to 15 foot Hawthorne intertwined trees-bushes and dragging them by hand 150 feet to the back of the lot . Even with a long sleeved shirt , pants and welding gloves on I look like I was attacked by a bunch of cats . :laugh:


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Cutting down 5 to 15 foot Hawthorne intertwined trees-bushes and dragging them by hand 150 feet to the back of the lot . Even with a long sleeved shirt , pants and welding gloves on I look like I was attacked by a bunch of cats . :laugh:


We have Russian Olive trees oot here that have thorns up to 1.5" long. they'll shred you and pop holes in tires.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Cutting down 5 to 15 foot Hawthorne intertwined trees-bushes and dragging them by hand 150 feet to the back of the lot . Even with a long sleeved shirt , pants and welding gloves on I look like I was attacked by a bunch of cats . :laugh:


My childhood friends and I used to break oof thorns and poke each other with them. Lol

Had one break off in my back that my wife couldn't pull oot with a needle nose pliers, ended up going to urgent care. I tried before she did and couldn't get it either.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mark Oomkes said:


> My childhood friends and I used to break oof thorns and poke each other with them. Lol
> 
> Had one break off in my back that my wife couldn't pull oot with a needle nose pliers, ended up going to urgent care. I tried before she did and couldn't get it either.


I've been stabbed in the back too a lot lately 
Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Attach to previous post.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> My childhood friends and I used to break oof thorns and poke each other with them. Lol
> 
> Had one break off in my back that my wife couldn't pull oot with a needle nose pliers, ended up going to urgent care. I tried before she did and couldn't get it either.


We used to have stinging nettle fights.
Parents thought everyone was allergic to something at our place...


----------



## GMC Driver

We had a bunch of old apple trees on our property, and there was an abandoned orchard on some vacant land just down the road. Lots of "apple fights". The more rotten the better.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Awakens the memory of rotten duck egg fights..


GMC Driver said:


> We had a bunch of old apple trees on our property, and there was an abandoned orchard on some vacant land just down the road. Lots of "apple fights". The more rotten the better.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> We had a bunch of old apple trees on our property, and there was an abandoned orchard on some vacant land just down the road. Lots of "apple fights". The more rotten the better.


Although...the green ones stung more. But yes.

Or black walnut fights.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Maybe I've always been anti-social...


----------



## ff1221

Cattail fights, like little bats on a stick! Everyone looked like they'd been tarred and feathered by the time it was over


----------



## SHAWZER

We had rock throwing fights , did not end until someone needed stitches .Today was another warm face tan day.


----------



## SHAWZER

If winter is over , 18 - 20 c this time of year is not hard to get use too .


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> If winter is over , 18 - 20 c this time of year is not hard to get use too .


It's a prefect temp.


----------



## DeVries

Agreed. Further north will get up to 15cms. But I think its over for us.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I was hoping to get a few more salt runs in but daytime temps don't look promising for it. At least I have a full shed for next year...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I was hoping to get a few more salt runs in but daytime temps don't look promising for it. At least I have a full shed for next year...
> View attachment 215569


A wee bit frustrating.


----------



## ff1221

Plows are off and I think tractors are coming home this weekend to get their summer clothes on!


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Boatload of rain coming Friday so it a good thing it’s mild or lowred:lowblue:


----------



## Triple L

Anyone remember the April 15 storm 2 years ago? Nothing is going anywhere for a couple more weeks for me. We don't use any of it for cleanups anyway so why rush bringing it home


----------



## GMC Driver

Same here Chad. I might take 1 tractor back for some sweeping, but there's not too much worse than shuttling it all back last minute.

Besides, April storms usually don't make themselves known until 24 hours beforehand.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> Anyone remember the April 15 storm 2 years ago? Nothing is going anywhere for a couple more weeks for me. We don't use any of it for cleanups anyway so why rush bringing it home


2018 well documented...

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/canadian-weather-snow.38102/page-2740


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> 2018 well documented...
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/canadian-weather-snow.38102/page-2740


Forgot the yonge street disaster happened shortly after.


----------



## ff1221

Might as well bring stuff home so I have something to drive around in circles during the 3rd lockdow. Sounds like our draconian top doc wants the 3rd lockdown to be so strict most of us will out of work.


----------



## Chineau

SHAWZER said:


> *We had rock throwing fights* , did not end until someone needed stitches .Today was another warm face tan day.


and those root ball mud clumps, they flew well released from the stalk.
fortunately no one lost an eye only minor bleeding.

at the top end of the fantasy channel guesstimate, 45 cm by next Tuesday it has been such a nice month and of course there will be the customers who need to phone and check if you haven't left town.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

ff1221 said:


> Might as well bring stuff home so I have something to drive around in circles during the 3rd lockdow. Sounds like our draconian top doc wants the 3rd lockdown to be so strict most of us will out of work.


From the Toronto Sun.... "The Brits started with less vaccine manufacturing capacity than Canada and found a way to not only develop but manufacture supply at home."

Kind of tells all we need to know what a disaster our politicians are. If we do get less vaccine and another lockdown this is really going to get ugly. Just in Ontario we're going to be paying 20 billion a year in interest for the next 10 years at least, imagine what the final tally for the federal side is going to be.
Buy a hardhat everyone.:hammerhead:


----------



## Chineau

when the tab comes guess who will have pain in pocket...


----------



## DeVries

The case numbers keep going up too. We knew this was coming, don't be too surprised, they did cancel March break and made it April break.

I've met with a lot of clients and potential clients in the last month, I've been invited into homes, have had many handshakes, even a hug from an elderly 94 year old client. People are fed up with the b.s.


----------



## Triple L

Numbers today say it all, one nice weekend and look, 4 days later "oh I don't feel soo good" maybe I shouldn't have had that party at the beach on Saturday, can't wait to see tomorrow numbers


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> The case numbers keep going up too. We knew this was coming, don't be too surprised, they did cancel March break and made it April break.
> 
> I've met with a lot of clients and potential clients in the last month, I've been invited into homes, have had many handshakes, even a hug from an elderly 94 year old client. People are fed up with the b.s.


Went to a former customer, walked in sans mask. My manager was with me, had one on and took it off when he saw me without it. Guy comes out no mask and shakes my hand.

Later on my manager asked how I knew he wasn't a mask guy...I said no sign on the door and I just don't wear them when I'm going outside. I'll be respectful and not crowd them unless they make it obvious they don't care.

Numbers are allegedly up here again, but Dear Leader is requiring weekly tests for high school spring sports athletes. Weird that they go up when more tests are performed.

Met another couple last week. He comes to the door before I rang it wearing a mask and sees me without one and just about ripped it off his face. His wife comes to the door and sees me and takes a step and says "I don't need one of these outside."

Lots of people need a leader.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hockey rink is melting... Ski club still has some snow but nobody on it...


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> Hockey rink is melting... Ski club still has some snow but nobody on it...


Was going up to Port Perry on Sunday, Lakeridge Ski hill was busy as anything, But the weird part was when I got in to Port Perry Sunnybrae golf course was packed too.
I'm getting more confused as time goes


----------



## SHAWZER

Mother Natures truck wash day .......


----------



## Unique Landscaping

SHAWZER said:


> Mother Natures truck wash day .......


Trading my mower in for a boat :canadaflag:


----------



## SilverPine

This would have made a pretty bad ice storm. Also, going below 0 tonight, hopefully doesn't cause too much issue. Haven't used the salter in a month..


----------



## ff1221

Looks clear overnight, this wind will dry tge pavement up good.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Rant/vent

The idea that people, specifically employees think they are owed or entitled to things has gone beyond what I can handle.

Site is swept perfect boss !
That new blower works good
Survey says.... blower never left the truck
It uses straight gas and you don’t have any.
You guys had a nice lunch.
GPS says nap time. 
Camera says hot backpack went into the front seat!
53 man hours later it’s finally clean

I was so angry Friday I ran out of diesel in my truck going to get a can of diesel for my mower. The corner store is out of snickers cause I bought them all

Since you don’t listen I want to be clear, your fired. As you often don’t hear me the first time, your fired and incase you didn’t understand the way I laid it out the first and second time do not come here as you are terminated which means your fired.

One thing that always bothers me is when I’m looking to hire another person and I start finding the resumes of my existing guys. As an employer I can’t say I’ve ever been like hey man I found someone who seems better then you so I’m going to hire them now. Meanwhile they are looking to price match you with someone else and maybe get some extra something. 

I’m learning


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Rant/vent
> 
> The idea that people, specifically employees think they are owed or entitled to things has gone beyond what I can handle.
> 
> Site is swept perfect boss !
> That new blower works good
> Survey says.... blower never left the truck
> It uses straight gas and you don't have any.
> You guys had a nice lunch.
> GPS says nap time.
> Camera says hot backpack went into the front seat!
> 53 man hours later it's finally clean
> 
> I was so angry Friday I ran out of diesel in my truck going to get a can of diesel for my mower. The corner store is out of snickers cause I bought them all
> 
> Since you don't listen I want to be clear, your fired. As you often don't hear me the first time, your fired and incase you didn't understand the way I laid it out the first and second time do not come here as you are terminated which means your fired.
> 
> One thing that always bothers me is when I'm looking to hire another person and I start finding the resumes of my existing guys. As an employer I can't say I've ever been like hey man I found someone who seems better then you so I'm going to hire them now. Meanwhile they are looking to price match you with someone else and maybe get some extra something.
> 
> I'm learning


I didn't understand this post at all. Summer is looking great. Today I learned all about fish habitat and adding fish to a new pond that is well fed with a waterfall, that also supplies the irrigation for 3 acres of grass and gardens. We'll be stocking it with about 200 rainbow and brown.... The only firing I'll be doing is a line from the top of the waterfall every now and then, and some fish food on a weekly basis..

You need a Mexico trip Dean....


----------



## DeVries

Glad to see your learning. That's how you'll get smarter than the dead beat employees and get ahead. Good for you.

Owning your own business isn't always easy but in the end its better than working for someone else.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> I didn't understand this post at all. Summer is looking great. Today I learned all about fish habitat and adding fish to a new pond that is well fed with a waterfall, that also supplies the irrigation for 3 acres of grass and gardens. We'll be stocking it with about 200 rainbow and brown.... The only firing I'll be doing is a line from the top of the waterfall every now and then, and some fish food on a weekly basis..
> 
> You need a Mexico trip Dean....


I agree. But we can't seem to go away so I ordered a swim spa instead aka the ten women one man hot tub 
This way bikini is the answer

Maybe I'm still so angry I can't even express it.


----------



## JD Dave

Dean just order Nachos they make everything better. I’ll even order them for you and Markus will pay.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I will..... with extra sour creme!


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> I will..... with extra sour creme!


Creme? Did you just get back from seeing Grants wife in Quebec? LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> Creme? Did you just get back from seeing Grants wife in Quebec? LOL


Funny...my parents both immigrated to Canada. They thought their kids should be bilingual and put us in French Immersion.There was a time when I spoke french better than english. 
I also picked up some German, and more recently am trying to forget Spanish.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Creme? Did you just get back from seeing Grants wife in Quebec? LOL


I only plowed like 6-8 times with clean ups 
It's the good creme.


----------



## Chineau

did the mom phone and ask why you being so mean to her baby?
some times they're stupid and need to be told.


----------



## Chineau

snow and more snow, what is the term whoa whoa on the snow!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Chineau said:


> snow and more snow, what is the term whoa whoa on the snow!


Stop rubbing it in.


----------



## SHAWZER

Snow ??? Whats that ?


----------



## Chineau

depending on who you listen too 25-35 cm and wind gusting up 70 km starting tonight into Tuesday, winter contracts end Wednesday nothing like a strong finish.
we just did the rounds and I have some odd jobs this afternoon then
grease machines and clean glass today go again.


----------



## BUFF

Chineau said:


> depending on who you listen too 25-35 cm and wind gusting up 70 km starting tonight into Tuesday, winter contracts end Wednesday nothing like a strong finish.
> we just did the rounds and I have some odd jobs this afternoon then
> grease machines and clean glass today go again.


Surprised your contracts don't end at the end of April or mid May. Don't you get spring snow storms?


----------



## Chineau

some years yes and some years no, as you know snow happens on snow terms.
in my area the odd storm happens but I tell folks cheaper to pay for surprise storm on a call and I cut my regular contracts a better price.
I use to do April but then you hear I paid for a whole month of nothing, which I hear as I paid my house insurance but it didn't burn down so I feel ripped off.
I have had people say I just want for all the snow, I have seen snow in summer here, no.


----------



## Chineau

and if it does snow in summer we likely won't cut that day.


----------



## SHAWZER

My deck and lawn are white , Mother Nature is a Teaser .


----------



## Chineau

no teasing here mother means it, this week will be busy.
next week some load and haul.
did some call backs for folk who left message some were like you didn't call back right away, sorry I have contracts that come first oh well have a nap.


----------



## SHAWZER

2 - 3 cm of snow at my place , just a dusting in Meaford .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Some nice black ice here...did a salt run. 
Spotty at best.


----------



## SHAWZER

Doors were froze shut on the wife's suv . She started it with her phone and I waited 10 minutes to get in without busting the handles to get her scraper . Surprised how much ice was under the bit of snow on her vehicle . Reminds me of why I keep my truck inside .


----------



## ff1221

Dusting on the plowed field, hard surfaces were dried by the wind.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

1-3cm Wednesday night 
5cm Thursday am 
Kingston 
April fools ? 
Not my favourite


----------



## Chineau

there is a solid 15-20 cm of snow but the wind is brutal some open areas blown clean and big drifts in the quiet spots.
tomorrow will be along day, hope the plan works.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Can't wait for some precip so I can see how well the new radar works..


----------



## SHAWZER

Can not zoom in near as close on the new radar .


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like light rain over OO's castle ..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Looks like light rain over OO's castle ..


Faux rain...mooning here.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

MIDTOWNPC said:


> 1-3cm Wednesday night
> 5cm Thursday am
> Kingston
> April fools ?
> Not my favourite


5-10 Cm now


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> 5-10 Cm now


----------



## SHAWZER

We get to watch it on the New Radar .........


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

MIDTOWNPC said:


> 5-10 Cm now


changed again....
1-3cm wed
5-10cm thurs am

its all because Mrs Champ wrote something on the calendar for Thursday...


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> changed again....
> 1-3cm wed
> 5-10cm thurs am
> 
> its all because Mrs Champ wrote something on the calendar for Thursday...


Lol sounds like my house...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> changed again....
> 1-3cm wed
> 5-10cm thurs am
> 
> its all because Mrs Champ wrote something on the calendar for Thursday...


Is she hoping for the 5-10???


----------



## SHAWZER

You guys still write stuff on calendars ? That's Old School .......


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> You guys still write stuff on calendars ? That's Old School .......


Says the guy who uses silly putty to copy/ paste...


----------



## JD Dave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is she hoping for the 5-10???


She'd prefer 10-20 but Deans wallet makes up the difference.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> changed again....
> 1-3cm wed
> 5-10cm thurs am
> 
> its all because Mrs Champ wrote something on the calendar for Thursday...


Thought maybe because it was MM's birthday again


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Thought maybe because it was MM's birthday again


Again....lol. Aging quickly but not that quickly...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Again....lol. Aging quickly but not that quickly...


Haha, I remember we didn't plow / salt a thing in January until it was your birthday


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> Says the guy who uses silly putty to copy/ paste...


Did you duct tape your calendar to the dash of your GMC or velcro ?


----------



## SHAWZER

I have 3 old school calendars , 2 in the house , 1 half - nude in the shop . Getting more difficult to find new ones every year .


----------



## DeVries

I must say the new radar is a huge improvement over the old one. Looks a lot like NWS does.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> I must say the new radar is a huge improvement over the old one. Looks a lot like NWS does.


The old one must have really sucked...cuz NWS sucks.

They turn the gain up so far, a flock of birds shows up as heavy rain/snow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

15cm on the calendar...


DeVries said:


> I must say the new radar is a huge improvement over the old one. Looks a lot like NWS does.


I was really good at reading the old one..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> 15cm on the calendar...
> 
> I was really good at reading the old one..


Was it fiction?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Downgraded to Snydersize ~1cm
And I don’t think they will be able to get it up 

In the mean time. Keep
Sweeping


----------



## DeVries

Mark Oomkes said:


> The old one must have really sucked...cuz NWS sucks.
> 
> They turn the gain up so far, a flock of birds shows up as heavy rain/snow.


The transparency is adjustable so that you don't have that problem.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> The transparency is adjustable so that you don't have that problem.


It is...im still trying to swap out the old bookmark for the new in my phone. .
Hopefully have it down for next fall...
Lol


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> It is...im still trying to swap out the old bookmark for the new in my phone. .
> Hopefully have it down for next fall...
> Lol


I've already given up. I'll wait for one of my kids to come visit.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Not even a flake or even a rain drop 
Looks like I’m spinning this off in the shed. 
Temp forecsst way off. 

April fools I guess.


----------



## SHAWZER

New radar shows a small system hitting here around 5am , from the north .


----------



## Chineau

the melt starts and driveway contracts done.
I had a call yesterday hey can you do my driveway random, no I'm sorry I am booked until tomorrow afternoon if I can help you then text me, I will pay you more he says, no.
I have a list to finish, people for some reason can't or won't understand the snow might be random but how we respond isn't.


----------



## ff1221

Dusting here with continued light flurries. Sun is trying hard to break out.


----------



## Chineau

checking a lot this am that I had a new guy do I noticed in a corner it is like a skating rink because of the melting snow pile, I photo to mgt and they ignored it I wonder if there is a problem who will hear about it?
I understand new owners but same problem and the last ones had it trucked away.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Chineau said:


> checking a lot this am that I had a new guy do I noticed in a corner it is like a skating rink because of the melting snow pile, I photo to mgt and they ignored it I wonder if there is a problem who will hear about it?
> I understand new owners but same problem and the last ones had it trucked away.


Welcome to Canadian weather thread

Do you provide salting services ?
If you do then you should be salting that. 
That would be refered to as run off. 
Some places run off is more work or more of a problem then a full sat event. 
Example is self storage site. I salt it more the day after a snow event then I do after a plow. 
All the roof panels melt out to the downspouts and spill into lanes.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Welcome to Canadian weather thread
> 
> Do you provide salting services ?
> If you do then you should be salting that.
> That would be refered to as run off.
> Some places run off is more work or more of a problem then a full sat event.
> Example is self storage site. I salt it more the day after a snow event then I do after a plow.
> All the roof panels melt out to the downspouts and spill into lanes.


Reading my own post I remember when I started I didn't really salt run off or didn't have run off in any places in plowed. Perhaps it's something you need to cover in your contract. Maybe a small charge for a spot salt or something.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

That’s the problem, in the 80’s and 90’s (remember then, and mostly crappy music) it was always -10/-20 with maybe a melt in February, now it’s 0/-1/-2/-3 and there’s melting almost every day then freezing at night. Been to some places where there’s so much salt you couldn’t fall if I pushed you.

I know guys around here charge a minimum even for a shovel full, or they just bury the lot and sidewalks with salt.

Insurance company is fighting a “lawsuit” now for a slip and fall in January where three days in a row it was +5 and the lowest was -.02.

I remember when I started with the Lawn Doctor, they never salted any of their properties, now everybody thinks it’s the law that they should only walk on dry pavement.


----------



## Chineau

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Welcome to Canadian weather thread
> 
> Do you provide salting services ?
> If you do then you should be salting that.
> That would be refered to as run off.
> Some places run off is more work or more of a problem then a full sat event.
> Example is self storage site. I salt it more the day after a snow event then I do after a plow.
> All the roof panels melt out to the downspouts and spill into lanes.


salt/sand mix, I am happy to put all the mix they are willing to pay for cause when it drys up guess who's job it is to clean up...
this is coming to the end of my eleventh season I note folks build stuff with no thought too where will the snow be put when that happens, let me help you with that.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Going co-pilot today...

Fancying up the country... its going on my list.

*







*


----------



## Triple L

JD's new ride? Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> JD's new ride? Lol


I didnt see any booster seats...


----------



## SHAWZER

Raked some gravel from the ditch and lawn in front of my property . The biggest mess in 32 years I have been here . Only 25% was from me .


----------



## Chineau

fantasy channel calling 2-4 cm, the snow is melting nice and it looks like boo boo every where sweeping clean up season is going to be busy.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Contacts run till april 15 and so should naps


----------



## ff1221

Spring yard cleanup generally makes for an Easter Monday scrap run. I think this guy has covered off all the appropriate checkmarks before heading out.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Scrap must be high, I saw at least 3 trucks today doing the same thing.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> Scrap must be high, I saw at least 3 trucks today doing the same thing.


Yes.

Last week it was $300/MT here.


----------



## Chineau

can you imagine the thoughts in the police mind pulling that over,
extra pen yes,
citations yes,
wipe grin off face that would be a struggle.


----------



## DeVries

Your old box cleaned up nice Markus. What year was it?


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Your old box cleaned up nice Markus. What year was it?


2004 I think.. I would have to look it up. You should easily double your money on it....lol


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> Your old box cleaned up nice Markus. What year was it?


That looks great! Did you guys do it yourself or had it done? I've got 5 here that could use it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Scrap must be high, I saw at least 3 trucks today doing the same thing.


All Fords?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Your old box cleaned up nice Markus. What year was it?


If you did it, what did you use?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you did it, what did you use?


It starts with putting the bed on a Ford.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> It starts with putting the bed on a Ford.....


Because the most they can handle is someone sleeping in the back?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Because the most they can handle is someone sleeping in the back?


Negative and ewe know better than that....


----------



## DeVries

I didn't do it, a friend did it who has an office job but used to drive truck. Its his hobby. It turned out real good, better than I thought.

Dave I can set you up with him if you want. Lemme know.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> All Fords?


No they were moving....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> No they were moving....


Under their own power?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Under their own power?


Definitely had to be dodges...
Fords dont move and GM drivers dont need the money....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

K


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Definitely had to be dodges...
> Fords dont move and GM drivers dont need the money....


Hard for a dodge guy to tell as we are not use to looking at anyone's tailgate when your always leading the pack...

They gave me a few scrap tonnes less then I paid for my 2019 so
Can you pick me up on the 16th? I don't need to haul any heavy loads, I know it's half load so I said they could pay me in bit coin.


----------



## Mr.Markus

What a gorgeous day....
Fish from the trout farm went in, and dismantled an old willow stick fence we're going to replace with cedar rail...
Good tan base started...


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> What a gorgeous day....
> Fish from the trout farm went in, and dismantled an old willow stick fence we're going to replace with cedar rail...
> Good tan base started...
> 
> View attachment 216095
> 
> 
> View attachment 216094
> 
> 
> View attachment 216092


Wow it's green there..... our trees haven't budded oot yet


----------



## Mr.Markus

Your evergreens and cedars?....lol
We've had some great days need some moisture though. It was -1° last weekend
20° today...


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Your evergreens and cedars?....lol
> We've had some great days need some moisture though. It was -1° last weekend
> 20° today...


I have Kootenwood and Quakeys too.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Snow tires came off everything and waxed wifes chevy,couldnt go past the sweeper without hitting it too. Plows and spreader are put away.... Then finished off the day with feeding the fishes...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Tunderbow...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Anyone into Ventrac's? Check out Bryan's Auction. 

Hope everyone is good!


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Tunderbow...
> 
> View attachment 216178


 Trudeau in the area?


----------



## DeVries

Are you kidding me. He doesn't leave the house.
Probably why his wife left him.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Don’t worry, once he brings in the basic income supplement, everything will be fine.

We’ll soon become the country he admires the most.


----------



## ff1221

Unique Landscaping said:


> Don't worry, once he brings in the basic income supplement, everything will be fine.
> 
> We'll soon become the country he admires the most.


Wonder if they would trade the 2 Michaels for him?


----------



## Unique Landscaping

ff1221 said:


> Wonder if they would trade the 2 Michaels for him?


Ya, they wouldn't make that deal, they already own Trudeau.

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.the...ffirmation-and-honour-if-president-tsai-were/


----------



## GMC Driver

Unique Landscaping said:


> they already own Trudeau.


Sadly, that's just the start of it. They own much more than anyone really knows.


----------



## Chineau

GMC Driver said:


> Sadly, that's just the start of it. They own much more than anyone really knows.


folks in Ontario can comment how are things in Sudbury since South America took over?


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Chineau said:


> folks in Ontario can comment how are things in Sudbury since South America took over?


Ok, I'll bite.
?????


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Is it just me, or are the birds louder this year.
It’s like I’m in an aviary, seems to be allot this year, I guess they even want to get out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What?


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mark Oomkes said:


> What?


Just seems to be allot more birds out and allot more.
Maybe it's just me, lol.:canadaflag:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Huh?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I hear tweeting is the new thing, maybe thats what you hear. .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> I hear tweeting is the new thing, maybe thats what you hear. .


haven't seen you post in a few days....
finally done counting all your money?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Tis the season...
Ramping up fast..met with @Fourteen Contracting Inc. for coffee and to see his elo creation... surprised he hasn't posted it yet. 
Non profit housing is spending some money this year, only done them for 20 years to gain their trust...might be grass cutting mid next week. That'll be the earliest ever for me...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its spring....wifes got me wore out.

Spring projects...

I said "wore"


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Tis the season...
> Ramping up fast..met with @Fourteen Contracting Inc. for coffee and to see his elo creation... surprised he hasn't posted it yet.
> Non profit housing is spending some money this year, only done them for 20 years to gain their trust...might be grass cutting mid next week. That'll be the earliest ever for me...


I'll post some pics tomorrow for sure. Going to head up again to get another one outfitted for the F350. Ivan was saying they are booked until March, so got to get on it to have it ready for next spring. Judy's makes a fantastic coffee.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I'll post some pics tomorrow for sure. Going to head up again to get another one outfitted for the F350. Ivan was saying they are booked until March, so got to get on it to have it ready for next spring. Judy's makes a fantastic coffee.


Wednesdays wing night and their licenced...
When they're not locked down, I feel bad but the parking lot doesnt make a good patio. They are struggling through.
Not Dave friendly, no nachos...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Wednesdays wing night and their licenced...
> When they're not locked down, I feel bad but the parking lot doesnt make a good patio. They are struggling through.
> Not Dave friendly, no nachos...


I hope they make it through. Want to check out those wings, wash it down with something with a bit more profit margin. Shame what's going on for resteraunts. I've got a friend who owns a barber shop at bayview village... same story. (Interestingly, they're licenced as well)


----------



## Mr.Markus

Some neighbours (wifes co worker) just sold their 2 bed house for $1.1m...WTH good for them.
https://www.yourgrandteam.com/listing/725-guelph-street-fergus-on/


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> haven't seen you post in a few days....
> finally done counting all your money?


Were you two having a race?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> Were you two having a race?


its not fair he has a large bills only policy


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> its not fair he has a large bills only policy


Unfortunately so does my wife...


----------



## JD Dave

The free nachos will taste extra special when we finally all meet for the after covid gtg. Crazy spring. We’ve never brought all our snow equipment home so early before. We have all our winter wheat nitrogen spread also. I’ve never seen the ground so dry so early. While
I love this weather it makes me very nervous.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just drove through a snow shower....
Brrr.!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Just drove through a snow shower....
> Brrr.!


Roll up your windows...


----------



## DeVries

Its ok if it cools down. We are 3 weeks ahead of last season.


----------



## SHAWZER

Clothes pile in my truck is everything from insulated parka - bids to shorts - t shirt and rubber boots .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its nice to be earning while still collecting snow payments...
Aeration is one of my most favorite services.
The cores love this weather..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

just got back myself


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Courtesy of eloquip. Truck bed tool box for the irrigation tools / parts. Finally not having to crawl around the minivan. 15 year anniversary present.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Courtesy of eloquip. Truck bed tool box for the irrigation tools / parts. Finally not having to crawl around the minivan. 15 year anniversary present.
> 
> View attachment 216285
> View attachment 216286
> View attachment 216287


Milkman as a sideline?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Milkman as a sideline?


Careful he's a little self conscious of the crates....lol.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> Milkman as a sideline?


Gotta supplement my banana scraps somehow


----------



## Chineau

Mr.Markus said:


> Its nice to be earning while still collecting snow payments...
> Aeration is one of my most favorite services.
> The cores love this weather..
> View attachment 216274
> View attachment 216276
> View attachment 216275


have you had the 8200 since new?
I have a b1700 and love it, every time I fill it up I smile.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Chineau said:


> have you had the 8200 since new?
> I have a b1700 and love it, every time I fill it up I smile.


No, but about 20 years...it sips diesel though so i know what you mean...


----------



## SHAWZER

Light small snow flakes falling now . No , I have not done the whiskey test yet .


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Light small snow flakes falling now . No , I have not done the whiskey test yet .


Slacker....


----------



## SHAWZER

Not anymore ....


----------



## Triple L

Not looking forward to today's big announcement! All non essential construction..... Never thought being a grassman would be looking so appealing in my life lol


----------



## Chineau

Mr.Markus said:


> No, but about 20 years...it sips diesel though so i know what you mean...


I bought mine with 11 implements and it has been a solid performer for me, I don't use it for mowing as much any more my 61" ferris beats it even with the 72" finish mower.


----------



## BUFF

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Courtesy of eloquip. Truck bed tool box for the irrigation tools / parts. Finally not having to crawl around the minivan. 15 year anniversary present.
> 
> View attachment 216285
> View attachment 216286
> View attachment 216287


Looking to initiate a conversation with with Dudly Doright....


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> Looking to initiate a conversation with with Dudly Doright....
> View attachment 216310


Its left....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Its left....


Metric right?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> Not looking forward to today's big announcement! All non essential construction..... Never thought being a grassman would be looking so appealing in my life lol


Send them this link:

https://principia-scientific.com/laboratories-in-us-cant-find-covid-19-in-1500-positive-tests/


----------



## Unique Landscaping

BUFF said:


> Looking to initiate a conversation with with Dudly Doright....


My new fertilizer spreader had its wheel run over yesterday, Dudly Doright is looking into it.

Kinda hard to fix when I'm wearing my hazmat suit.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BUFF said:


> Looking to initiate a conversation with with Dudly Doright....
> View attachment 216310


Dudley here, even with a backup camera, sufficient lighting and side mirrors I managed to tap a parked vehicle on the first night of plowing with the new truck. For the second time on a new truck on the first night out. Seems to be a thing for me.


----------



## cet

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Dudley here, even with a backup camera, sufficient lighting and side mirrors I managed to tap a parked vehicle on the first night of plowing with the new truck. For the second time on a new truck on the first night out. Seems to be a thing for me.


It's usually nice to get the first scratch out of the way early.


----------



## BossPlow2010

cet said:


> It's usually nice to get the first scratch out of the way early.


A positive of having employees to do it for you.
A double positive, when asked what happened, no one will remember :hammerhead:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

When I buy a new truck I drop the tailgate and scratch by the taillight

If I don’t do that I scratch it bad it seems or dimple a bumper on a trailer


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> When I buy a new truck I drop the tailgate and scratch by the taillight
> 
> If I don't do that I scratch it bad it seems or dimple a bumper on a trailer


I buy a new truck when I scratch it...or hit a turkey flying out of the ditch..


----------



## DeVries

So I'm assuming we are all essential construction so we will all keep working? 

Welcome to communist ontario. Border checkpoints at the Manitoba and Quebec borders now. I'm feeling safe.


----------



## Mr.Markus

This always turns out well. ..

https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/ontario-...ople-vehicles-ask-purpose-of-travel-1.5390805


----------



## Unique Landscaping

I’m certainly not happy with the measures, but I have to say what choice is there, if hospitals close, then we’ll see real chaos.

ICU’s are near capacity and we’re closing down businesses, but our PM continues to allow of flights to come in with Infected passengers.

UK and US with tens of millions vaccinated with both shots, Canada barely anything, and with the booster 4 months (or more) away.

That’s what happens when your elect a drama teacher to run your country.

I think Ford’s made a lot of mis steps, but he’s the only one that comes out and answers questions all the time without scripted answers. They should’ve been fining people right off the bat last year instead of as Tory says, trying to “educate“ them. Everyone knows what’s at stake. If people aren’t following the rules six months into this, they’re never going to.

All I know is I wouldn’t want to be in Ford’s shoes, but can you imagine if Kathleen Wynne or Andrea Howarth were premier. Businesses would be royally screwed, even ours.

Two things we should learn from this.
1) Never ever trust politicians, their incompetent and corrupt.
2) Through all this, it’s made China the most powerful country in the world.
That should scare the hell out of everybody.

Well I’m heading out to clean up a plaza, you may shortly see a Go Fund me account set up for my bail


----------



## Mr.Markus

You are not "Cleaning up a plaza"
You are "Removing contaminated particulate from entering the environment..."


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> You are not "Cleaning up a plaza"
> You are "Removing contaminated particulate from entering the environment..."


I believe I've found my lawyer


----------



## GMC Driver

It's painful to hear when you've sold over $250k worth of landscaping this spring. Now we can't give a start date.

It's the blanket approach that is worrisome. The call to address the hot spots is even stronger - they know where this is out of control, but the whole province has to pay. I get it - it's near impossible to restrict movement from these areas, but with the new found police powers it seems to me like they want to try that. It sounds Draconian.

Still have a hard time understanding how outdoor construction is a contributor to the spread of the virus. And churches (which were at 15% capacity) now reduced to 10 people again. 

By Ford's own admission, Pearson is a major problem. How about taking the approach of limiting the inter-provincial travel and posting enforcement at the airport entrance/exit. If they're gonna enforce it on roads, why not air traffic? Turn them around.

But this is still all about a virus?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Unique Landscaping said:


> ICU's are near capacity and we're closing down businesses, but our PM continues to allow of flights to come in with Infected passengers.


Are they truly near capacity?

Michigan's overall hospital usage was 77%, before the panicdemic it was 66%.

I have a hard time believing hospitals or ICU's are almost full. Actual numbers would be better than "near capacity".

I mentioned this in another thread, but politicians are idiots. My sister was here for our father's funeral. She drove, so no hotel stay when reentering the province. Only if she flew into the province. So she said many are flying to Buffalo or Detoilet and renting a car and driving in...no hospital stay.

People...for the most part...want their freedom and will find a way around stupid laws and mandates to retain as much of that freedom as possible.

PS You won't find a study anywhere that proves lockdowns work. I'm sure you know this already.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> This always turns out well. ..
> 
> https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/ontario-...ople-vehicles-ask-purpose-of-travel-1.5390805


I'd like to believe the cops would ignore this order. But after seeing 200 cops show up to a fenced off church in Edmonton because a congregation wanted to exercise their God given right to exercise their religion, I'm afraid they won't.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'd like to believe the cops would ignore this order. But after seeing 200 cops show up to a fenced off church in Edmonton because a congregation wanted to exercise their God given right to exercise their religion, I'm afraid they won't.


$750 in fine revenue per occurrence is hard for police services/gov to turn down when your gov is cash strapped handing out money.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> $750 in fine revenue per occurrence is hard for police services/gov to turn down when your gov is cash strapped handing out money.


Good point...but it is about saving people's lives...


----------



## GMC Driver

www.facebook.com/NiagaraRegPolice/posts/4105945789487066

Our local police has already made this statement.



Mark Oomkes said:


> Are they truly near capacity?


No.

They are basing this all on modelling/projections/conjecture. ICU right now is in the 700s, but are projected to hit at least 1000. If they do, that will exceed capacity and then "decisions about who receives life saving measures" will have to be made.

I listened closely yesterday:


 At noon, the news reported the projections were that by the end of May, we could see 12,000 new daily cases in Ontario (we are currently just under 5000).
At 1pm, the Chief Medical Officer had his news conference and stated that number would be 18,000 if no new restrictions were announced.
At 1:15pm, DeMelo on 680 news said the CMO projected the number would be 20,000
At 2pm, DeMelo reports the number could be as high as 30,000 by June 1st.

What a bunch of crap.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

That’s the problem, some of these projections are done on facts, some are done on agendas.

I honestly don’t know what is to be believed or what is not to be believed, because I’m actually not really bright enough to figure out who’s telling the truth and who isn’t.

What I do know is that I would have to believe that the doctors and nurses are in on a complete conspiracy, and if I believe that then no matter what I should never walk into a hospital with any medical condition, because I would have to believe that they are never going to do what’s in my best interest, that I’d be better on my own.

I’m sure they’re inflating the numbers, but if you wait til it’s over capacity, it’s too late.

I honestly don’t believe what either side says, they both have agenda’s.

I just know this is been a disaster from the start, complete incompetence, complete mismanagement. But then again we’ve had a long history of watching politicians, so none of this should come as a surprise.

And no police are going to pull anyone over to check where they going, I think Ford just did it as a scare tactic. They’re going to go after the people not following the rules finally, which I should’ve done a year ago.

Any questions, please contact my lawyer above.


----------



## GMC Driver

Unique Landscaping said:


> That's the problem, some of these projections are done on facts, some are done on agendas.
> 
> _What I do know is that I would have to believe that the doctors and nurses are in on a complete conspiracy_
> 
> I'm sure they're inflating the numbers, but if you wait til it's over capacity, it's too late.
> 
> I honestly don't believe what either side says, they both have agenda's.


I agree with you on these points. I dont think the doctors/nurses are conspiring - but I do think they are politicizing this for their best interest.

A.close friend's son had their firstborn yesterday. The baby girl was born in a rural hospital, Norfolk County. They could have chosen to have the baby born in Niagara, but chose to go to to this hospital. Why? When the soon to be mother inquired about COVID-19 protocols - nurses at the rural hospital commented that "non of that here". In fact, the son commented yesterday at how the nurses and doctors they interacted with through the birth were very dismissive of the severity of it all, calling it overreacting and far reaching. That may not be the case elsewhere in the province - but much is done to instill a sense of fear.

Case in point- reported yesterday that 2 GTA hospitals are putting up tents in the parking lots. Why? Not for patient care, but to allow for more social distancing to occur while patients are waiting. Giant waiting rooms. But the optics would have you believe that they are running out of beds, so let's put some in the parking lot.

I am not a denier that this is a real virus. I know many who have/had it. Its not fun being sick - ever. But it is more and more apparent to me that in our province, our society expects a response from their government and it better take care of them. Call it "the greater good", I call it selfishness and entitlement. And its changing the province we live in to something unrecognizable and something I don't want to be a part of.


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN has us at 15cm of snow this Wednesday April 21st .


----------



## Unique Landscaping

GMCDriver
I couldn’t agree more on what you said, especially on people relying on government. Even the ones we trust the most seem to have some agenda, I think it’s the old saying the the truth is somewhere in the middle, but it’s unravelling all the crap around it that’s the problem.

As Winston Churchill once said, “never let a good crisis go to waste”

“A government big enough to give you everything you want, is a government big enough to take from you everything you have.”
-Gerald Ford

and my personal favorite, The nine most terrifying words in the English language, “I’m from the government and I’m here to help -Ronald Reagan

As they say, if we don’t learn from history, we tend to repeat it


----------



## BUFF

GMC Driver said:


> That may not be the case elsewhere in the province - but much is done to instill a sense of fear.
> I am not a denier that this is a real virus. I know many who have/had it. Its not fun being sick - ever. But it is more and more apparent to me that in our province, our society expects a response from their government and it better take care of them. Call it "the greater good", I call it selfishness and entitlement. And its changing the province we live in to something unrecognizable and something I don't want to be a part of.


Shutting down the whole Providence makes no sense at all. County's that are seeing big increases in case shut be seeing shut downs till the numbers fall to a manageable level.


----------



## Chineau

Unique Landscaping said:


> GMCDriver
> I couldn't agree more on what you said, especially on people relying on government. Even the ones we trust the most seem to have some agenda, I think it's the old saying the the truth is somewhere in the middle, but it's unravelling all the crap around it that's the problem.
> 
> *As Winston Churchill once said, "never let a good crisis go to waste"*
> 
> "A government big enough to give you everything you want, is a government big enough to take from you everything you have."
> -Gerald Ford
> 
> and my personal favorite, The nine most terrifying words in the English language, "I'm from the government and I'm here to help -Ronald Reagan
> 
> As they say, if we don't learn from history, we tend to repeat it


this might not win me any friends but.

they never did find those weapons of mass destruction, and the freak job in eastern Canada that dressed up as a Mountie and killed all those people had illegal firearms.
so what does the minister do but set out to ban my property, acquired after firearms training and screening by our national police force, guess we shouldn't trust them.
"politicians like diapers should be changed often and for the same reason."Twain


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Looks like we're still ok in Ontario.... until the next announcement...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Around here, many (not all) the doctors and nurses believe it is a crock, but in order to keep their jobs, they tow/toe the corporate line. 

Talk to them in private and it's and entirely different story. They tell you the numbers are not bad. 

However, those in management know it's a cash cow so it's the worstest panicdemic in history.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Looks like we're still ok in Ontario.... until the next announcement...
> 
> View attachment 216372


So benevolent of them...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> So benevolent of them...


Just spent half the morning rescheduling all of our installs in the next two weeks.... looks like I'll be spending the rest of the afternoon re - booking them


----------



## DeVries

I'm forever grateful 

I've been fielding calls and responding to emails. Clients wondering if we will be on site Monday or in the next few weeks. No one is happy about all this. People just want this over.

There are 2 protests happening today in my region. From what I hear the one in Hamilton makes the one in St Catharines look tiny.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Everything seems the same here...traffic is the same, people are out and about. Phone is ringing for quotes, even got 9 acres aerated today.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Everything seems the same here...traffic is the same, people are out and about. Phone is ringing for quotes, even got 9 acres aerated today.


Mo maintenance money


----------



## Mr.Markus

*Mow...


----------



## SHAWZER

1 more plow and salt invoice after this Wednesday ?


----------



## schrader

Pff im just living in denial, hard to believe it was 22 last Saturday.


----------



## DeVries

I have family in high River Alberta. 19 there now with a snowfall warning of 10-15 cms for tomorrow. Minus 7 tomorrow night.


----------



## Chineau

dusting on the ground this morning and cold weather slowing the melt, fantasy folks say the snow show isn't over just yet, just not enough to work.
an observation, like farming there is always something to repair/maintain or get ready for the next season.
tomorrow go and measure for estimate a walk way always good to have stuff in the pipe.


----------



## Triple L

So who's footing the bill for Tuesday's snow? We're 21 days out of the scope of work now...


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Triple L said:


> So who's footing the bill for Tuesday's snow? We're 21 days out of the scope of work now...


Salt it and send them the bill.

I'll only do the commercial stuff anyway, won't be touching the residentials except the ones owned by commercial customers.

I don't know how much we're really getting because the ground will be warm, but it should be interesting


----------



## ff1221

Looks like mid week office work! Back in January when the last lockdown was coming the medical experts were predicting 11000+ cases, not sure we ever went past 3500 and the "new variants" were present then. The WHO did an in depth investigation in Wuhan regarding the start of Covid-19, they found that people were in hospital as early as Oct/Nov of 2019 with severe cases and there were 13 variants present at the time so I struggle to believe these are anything new. If Wuhan, the most traveled province in China had cases that early one would have to believe that it had flown all over the world by then. My wife, and several other people around here were sicker than a dog in Nov 2019. She was told at the hospital she had a virus but they didn't know what it was and to go home and rest. I don't deny a virus exists, I just think like the flu its endemic and politics has taken over the flu.


----------



## SHAWZER

Triple L said:


> So who's footing the bill for Tuesday's snow? We're 21 days out of the scope of work now...


I heard MM and OO were splitting the bill . payup


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> I heard MM and OO were splitting the bill . payup


You need to stop listening to the voices in your head...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Im sweeping the snow and the sand at the same time and double billing...


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> Im sweeping the snow and the sand at the same time and double billing...


Yup, that's my lawyer !!!!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Im sweeping the snow and the sand at the same time and double billing...


Keep the dust down maybe spray some brine


----------



## Mr.Markus

It is nice to see it getting downgraded. 
We went from 10-15cm on Wed. to 5cm.
I really dont want to pull the salter out seeing as I already oiled it and balanced 2 plows on top of it.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> It is nice to see it getting downgraded.
> We went from 10-15cm on Wed. to 5cm.
> I really dont want to pull the salter out seeing as I already oiled it and balanced 2 plows on top of it.


On Wed. I listed one of my trucks for sale and sold it 15 minutes later to a car dealer. Maybe it was too cheap but that makes retirement(form snow) a little more official.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> On Wed. I listed one of my trucks for sale and sold it 15 minutes later to a car dealer. Maybe it was too cheap but that makes retirement(form snow) a little more official.


Congrats and to go against everything this site stands for....I envy you!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> It is nice to see it getting downgraded.
> We went from 10-15cm on Wed. to 5cm.
> I really dont want to pull the salter out seeing as I already oiled it and balanced 2 plows on top of it.


es


----------



## Unique Landscaping

cet said:


> On Wed. I listed one of my trucks for sale and sold it 15 minutes later to a car dealer. Maybe it was too cheap but that makes retirement(form snow) a little more official.


Quitter :hammerhead:


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

cet said:


> On Wed. I listed one of my trucks for sale and sold it 15 minutes later to a car dealer. Maybe it was too cheap but that makes retirement(form snow) a little more official.


Congrats cet on your retirement from snow. Well deserved in sure.

But it's supposed to snow on Wednesday...


----------



## cet

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Congrats cet on your retirement from snow. Well deserved in sure.
> 
> But it's supposed to snow on Wednesday...


My trucks still setup but with lockdown everyone should be at home.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

cet said:


> My trucks still setup but with lockdown everyone should be at home.


Just breaking em' , I think you can sleep in on this one.


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN started out at 15cm , then 5 - 10cm , now at 1 cm here .


----------



## GMC Driver

SHAWZER said:


> TWN started out at 15cm , then 5 - 10cm , now at 1 cm here .


Opposite here - we went from rain and 1cm to 5-10.

"There is much uncertainty to the track of this storm, and models indicate it may move further south. We will be able to provide a more accurate forecast once there is more clarity and agreement in the models."

I'll know Wednesday how much we're getting. I'm no looking forward to digging plows and salters out. At least all the on-site equipment is still out there. Likely going to have to boost a few, many haven't ran since February 23.


----------



## ff1221

cet said:


> On Wed. I listed one of my trucks for sale and sold it 15 minutes later to a car dealer. Maybe it was too cheap but that makes retirement(form snow) a little more official.


My insurance doubled again last week so I thought maybe its time I get out then I remembered theres a new tractor coming this week. Ugh, 5 more years!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I found out that my policy with economical that I had for 25 yrs made me a policy holder and when they demutualize they owe policy holders (based on time held) for their shares or you can hold onto them to acrue.
Its about $17k in found money as of today for me but a drop in the bucket to what I shelled out to them over the years.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> I found out that my policy with economical that I had for 25 yrs made me a policy holder and when they demutualize they owe policy holders (based on time held) for their shares or you can hold onto them to acrue.
> Its about $17k in found money as of today for me but a drop in the bucket to what I shelled out to them over the years.


That likely only covers one year!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have 4 cooper discoverer at3s on gm 8 bolt crappy rims if anyone needs some. 265/75 r16 load E. Lots of life left.
$300 buys all 4 rims incl.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Rims???

@BUFF


----------



## Mr.Markus

I dont want to take them off they go with...


----------



## Chineau

my phone is ringing about spring and summer and little flake are flying thru the air, pick one roll with it.
it won't add up too much but it can stop now.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

This is how you sweep some lawns before you aerate and if needed you can go salt half way thru the route. Oh ya and the blade stays on the front.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> I found out that my policy with economical that I had for 25 yrs made me a policy holder and when they demutualize they owe policy holders (based on time held) for their shares or you can hold onto them to acrue.
> Its about $17k in found money as of today for me but a drop in the bucket to what I shelled out to them over the years.


Tell them you want it in bitcoin


----------



## Mr.Markus

The broomers are great for cleaning up lawns and stripping. 
I've thought about adding a few of the brush strips to the back of my mower deck for stripping all season.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> The broomers are great for cleaning up lawns and stripping.
> I've thought about adding a few of the brush strips to the back of my mower deck for stripping all season.


I was thinking the same. I drag one of those anti stress mats. I can handle the stress. Give me stripes


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fill the drop spreader with seed thicken up your lawns in 1 pass


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> The broomers are great for cleaning up lawns and stripping.
> I've thought about adding a few of the brush strips to the back of my mower deck for stripping all season.


I use a piece of conveyor belt that I mount right to my deck on all my mowers, works great. I tried the brush but I couldn't make it work because I have all stand in's, but I think the brush would wear out doing allot of lawns.


----------



## DeVries

Up to 15 cm's possible for us now. I'm hoping on warmer temps.

Grape and tender fruit farmers are worried. Most buds are past the point of surviving a frost without damage.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> Up to 15 cm's possible for us now. I'm hoping on warmer temps.
> 
> Grape and tender fruit farmers are worried. Most buds are past the point of surviving a frost without damage.


At this point, it will be devastating to the tender fruit guys.

Keep hyping it - I'm hoping that will chase it away. Buffalo guys are saying 2-4 inches, and that close to half that will melt on contact.

I don't know what to think. I've never pushed snow later than April 17, so this will be a first. At such mild temps (supposed to be -1 overnight and plus 3 Wednesday), it will be a sloppy mess. Chasing slush around.

Hope to see a few P.O.s issued today. After April 15...


----------



## DeVries

Sending some equipment back on site. Just in case.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What beautiful green grass...

PS I don't blame you.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

caged some beasts


----------



## Mr.Markus

Rabid Bobcats...?


----------



## SHAWZER

Looks like 1 or 2 got loose .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHAWZER said:


> Looks like 1 or 2 got loose .


 The Deere's jumped the fence. The RAM bent it a little.

The mess on the ground is from the guy that got too close.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Well I put my Salter on, my plow is set, winter boots are out...... 

So the storm should pass right by.

Actually feels a lot warmer than it was when I was doing cleanups today, this should be an entertaining Wednesday.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mowing and plowing all within 24 hours. Definitely one to remember.

Stay safe everyone. Hear we are in the bullseye. 

Been steady for 2 hours now, deck and mulch beds are covered, grass is just starting to cover. Gravel and asphalt still wet. Melted off the first 2cm, only 13 more to go!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Not a flake here yet, its still dry.
I was really hoping for some moisture to kick in the fertilizer...
Seems to be tracking South just barely.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Shows it’s over us, but nothings hitting the ground or on the grass. Looks like it’s a thin line going right across the Brampton Vaughan area mostly. Should be hitting here shortly, but it looks like the snow is north of us and south of us. Looks like the heavier stuff comes about 1:00.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

680 is calling for 1 to 2 cm (Toronto area though.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

London cameras show white ground 
Black wet pavement 

All wet Gta east by looks of it along 401


----------



## Unique Landscaping

MIDTOWNPC said:


> London cameras show white ground
> Black wet pavement
> 
> All wet Gta east by looks of it along 401


Grounds pretty warm, barely anything on the grass, looks like just salting for us.

Niagara looks pretty ugly.


----------



## SilverPine

Not a flake in Newmarket. Will upday Richmond hill shortly.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Boom! 
Nothing on roads.


----------



## SilverPine

Richmond hill: a bit of snow on the grass. Roads are wet, walks wet, interlock accumulating.
Snowing steady.


----------



## DeVries

Grass has a solid 5 cms on it. Everything else has about 1cm of slush. So far so good. U.V in another 2 hours should help eliminate any further accumulations.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Seeing as how I’ve already put my Salter on, I’m salting. Roads are wet grass is covered though.
Coming down pretty good in Pickering though


----------



## SHAWZER

Still trying to get use to the new Environment Canada Radar , but glad my area is clear this late in the season .


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SHAWZER said:


> Still trying to get use to the new Environment Canada Radar , but glad my area is clear this late in the season .


Are they using a new rock?


----------



## SHAWZER

My weather rock is bare and dry this morning.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

SHAWZER said:


> My weather rock is bare and dry this morning.


Obey Niagara had your weather rock.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Going to give a few of my irrigation customers a call today, the ones who have been breaking my balls to get their irrigation systems opened up for the past two weeks.... something tells me they might listen this time when I tell them it's still a bit early to be turning on the water.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Going to give a few of my irrigation customers a call today, the ones who have been breaking my balls to get their irrigation systems opened up for the past two weeks.... something tells me they might listen this time when I tell them it's still a bit early to be turning on the water.


I've got two morons in the neighborhood who've had theirs running the past few mornings...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Ajlawn1 said:


> I've got two morons in the neighborhood who've had theirs running the past few mornings...


They must have put fertilizer down / overseeded


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I've got two morons in the neighborhood who've had theirs running the past few mornings...


Went past a "competitor's" house Monday night and the pavement was wet...thought that might make an interesting stretch the next couple mornings.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Going to give a few of my irrigation customers a call today, the ones who have been breaking my balls to get their irrigation systems opened up for the past two weeks.... something tells me they might listen this time when I tell them it's still a bit early to be turning on the water.


I have a customer whose poolhouse I winterize, full kitchen and bathroom, water heater bled back to the house and plumbers antifreeze in the toilets and sewage pump.
They insisted I get it up and running 2 weeks ago. Yesterday I turned on the floor heat....
Slept like a baby last night, gonna invoice this morning and back out aerating in the afternoon. The only sweeping I have left is the town Blvds and sidewalks. Then grass cutting begins....only a week earlier than I usually start mowing.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> They must have put fertilizer down / overseeded


Seeding and pre-emergent always works great together...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Went past a "competitor's" house Monday night and the pavement was wet...thought that might make an interesting stretch the next couple mornings.


Vanderslick...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Vanderslick...


No...J**K's


----------



## ff1221

Small spot under the Maple tree has a dusting on it and every now and again I see a flake fly by, no rush to head to town this morning!


----------



## DeVries

No mowing anytime soon here.


----------



## Matt_KMS

We probably got 4'" but the pavement held strong and didn't allow any accumulation. I was actually excited to go plow so I was a little disappointed when I woke up.


----------



## SHAWZER

Just curious , where is this ?


----------



## Unique Landscaping

SHAWZER said:


> Just curious , where is this ?


St. Thomas, Ontario


----------



## Matt_KMS

Thanks @Unique Landscaping . Yup! St.thomas. A little sprinkle of salt in shady areas kept the ice at bay.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Can’t believe how much DeVries got, spring is now just a memory.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just got a pic from my sister in Chatham, 6" there but she said pavement was bare.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Stopped home for a coffee and to check on Mrs champs tulips

Part of me wants to fire up the scag and lay some stripes


----------



## Unique Landscaping

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Stopped home for a coffee and to check on Mrs champs tulips
> 
> Part of me wants to fire up the scag and lay some stripes


Start up the bbq and save the tulips.

Should be interesting to see what does it did to all the stuff that's already budding, calling for -1 again tonight.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its a good day to sit in the tractor with the radio and ignore the burn permit sizes.


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Its a good day to sit in the tractor with the radio and ignore the burn permit sizes.
> View attachment 216494


Hope you have a cookie tin and a couple sandwhiches...


----------



## GMC Driver

8" on the grass. 3-4" push. At 4am it was just starting to cover. Most of it came between then and 7am.

Just finished snowing 30 minutes ago. Sites are black and wet, it's melting quick now. Gonna have to watch for re-freeze tonight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Its a good day to sit in the tractor with the radio and ignore the burn permit sizes.
> View attachment 216494


What's a burn permit?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> What's a burn permit?


About $25...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> About $25...


If I were to request one, it would be free.

But we don't have single payer "health" care.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ran into town for a coffee, the smart about salt people salted last night.
Tim hortons, and Town bid sites were all salted. No need for it just revenue I guess.
Went to lament with another customer see if he wants to buy me a car...
















Better get back to the fire....


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Ran into town for a coffee, the smart about salt people salted last night.
> Tim hortons, and Town bid sites were all salted. No need for it just revenue I guess.
> Went to lament with another customer see if he wants to buy me a car...
> View attachment 216498
> View attachment 216499
> 
> 
> Better get back to the fire....


'41 Willys?


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> Ran into town for a coffee, the smart about salt people salted last night.
> Tim hortons, and Town bid sites were all salted. No need for it just revenue I guess.
> Went to lament with another customer see if he wants to buy me a car...Better get back to the fire....


Hmmmmm, looks like a car of someone I knew, grill sure looks familiar. 
Not many hot rods out last year.


----------



## Triple L

Mark Oomkes said:


> If I were to request one, it would be free.
> 
> But we don't have single payer "health" care.


Our health care system is soo screwed I would never envy Canada for free health care, me and my buddy were talking about this yesterday, we would gladly pay for health care and have service like you guys get, and if you can't afford to pay, then get pushed into the free system and probably die waiting just like now...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Our health care system is soo screwed I would never envy Canada for free health care, me and my buddy were talking about this yesterday, we would gladly pay for health care and have service like you guys get, and if you can't afford to pay, then get pushed into the free system and probably die waiting just like now...


You think tie rods and ball joints are expensive 
Price a baby


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> You think tie rods and ball joints are expensive
> Price a baby


Theres a reason its almost always an impulse buy...


----------



## SHAWZER

Mother Nature is still trying to pizz people off again this morning southeast of Georgian Bay . Some people took their snow tires off more than a month ago .


----------



## schrader

Nice little surprise for some of us, tomorrow looks nice


----------



## ff1221

Dusting here, but bitterly cold. It was 2 and getting warmer when I went to bed.


----------



## GMC Driver

The following is a summary of weather event information received by the Ontario Storm Prediction Centre. 

3. Summary of southern Ontario snowfall in centimetres:
Amhertsburg to Ingersoll: 10 to 18
Niagara Region (on escarpment): 16 to 22
Niagara Region (below escarpment): 9 to 15
Jarvis: 16
Simcoe: 14


----------



## ff1221

Hard to get motivated to go do landscaping when its snowing


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> Hard to get motivated to go do landscaping when its snowing


I need to get busy cause I end up spending money on stuff I don't need or want...


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> I need to get busy cause I end up spending money on stuff I don't need or want...
> View attachment 216538


I can relate, I own 3 woodsplitters!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Then of course comes a new coffee table project cause I couldn't throw this out...


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> Then of course comes a new coffee table project cause I couldn't throw this out...
> View attachment 216541


Did they have something called coffee when this thing was made ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Unique Landscaping said:


> Did they have something called coffee when this thing was made ?


Yes...and I feel like I worked for them then too...


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> Yes...and I feel like I worked for them then too...
> View attachment 216542


Lol, geez you've got everything.
I remember going to buy a mower from a guy probably 15 years ago near Little Britian, he had 3 barns filled with old stuff, I would have spent a week looking through everything he had if I could.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I know a few people like that... One has barns filled with everything you could possibly need. He goes to factory auctions and buys whole factory inventories that are obsolete. Some robotic auto making robots, what tue heck are you gonna do with those..lol.
I bought medical desks from him for my shop workbench.


----------



## SHAWZER

Last summers setup .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Last summers setup .
> View attachment 216544


You know its suppose to make you warm 7 times before you burn it..


----------



## DeVries

I like going both ways rather than 1. I guess I like production.

Oh and built by a dutchman 

https://split-fire.com/


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nevermind...


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> Nevermind...


C'mon, go ahead............say it


----------



## Unique Landscaping

SHAWZER said:


> Last summers setup .
> View attachment 216544


I don't get it, where's the cot ?


----------



## SHAWZER

Burning some today


----------



## Mr.Markus

Unique Landscaping said:


> I don't get it, where's the cot ?


Funny story...last week I come home, and i text my wife a picture of the front door.
"WTH did you order..?"
She texts back. "I don't know"
i open it and its a cot...
Neither of us ordered it but it has a shipping label with my name on it. No charges to any of our cards so I kept it...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Funny story...last week I come home, and i text my wife a picture of the front door.
> "WTH did you order..?"
> She texts back. "I don't know"
> i open it and its a cot...
> Neither of us ordered it but it has a shipping label with my name on it. No charges to any of our cards so I kept it...
> View attachment 216547


someone caught you sleeping on the job so they sent you a cot.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

MIDTOWNPC said:


> someone caught you sleeping on the job so they sent you a cot.


LMAO


----------



## SHAWZER

Thats my wood splitter cot .


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> Last summers setup .
> View attachment 216544


I should likely do that with mine, the wife would appreciate it!


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> someone caught you sleeping on the job so they sent you a cot.


Thanks Dean... I know you got a deal at HD for your employee incentive perks. Its nice they no longer have to nap in the truck.


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Last summers setup .
> View attachment 216544


Where's the sandwich holder?


----------



## SHAWZER

My favorite " Old School " splitter .


----------



## SHAWZER

So ........ is winter over ?


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> So ........ is winter over ?


At least for a few days.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The days between now and November?


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> The days between now and November?


No, there's that brief wet snow mixed with cold rain on the May long weekend!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Lots of wood to split here when you guys wake up from your nap. 


Save a few sticks for the pup


----------



## BUFF

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Lots of wood to split here when you guys wake up from your nap.
> 
> Save a few sticks for the pup


Good looking pup.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Thanks Dean... I know you got a deal at HD for your employee incentive perks. Its nice they no longer have to nap in the truck.


Maybe her boyfriend ordered it for you 
since your never home you might as well sleep in the shop


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Maybe her boyfriend ordered it for you
> since your never home you might as well sleep in the shop


You're probably right...itll fit nicely in the seacan.


----------



## Chineau

no nap today getting ready for the season ahead finish oil and filters on jd f935,
fired up 1700 tractor and had to inflate tire still a little froze in baby fired ten seconds on glow and bang I love that machine, my k008 same thing dependable.
tomorrow mount brush on 935.
the thaw is slow and I am okay with that work on quotes get machines ready.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Kids today....

No way this guy is gonna pass me....


----------



## Chineau

^was it Einstein said intelligence has it limits, stupidity has no bounds.


----------



## f150skidoo

We'll you know what they say a chase is race.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Vaccining today..... ironically in Markham.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Vaccining today..... ironically in Markham.
> View attachment 216621


Slacker....!


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Finally get nice weather, and you decide to spend your day inside.

So did you get some for everyone ?


----------



## SHAWZER

Very lightly snowing here .


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Unique Landscaping said:


> Finally get nice weather, and you decide to spend your day inside.
> 
> So did you get some for everyone ?


Appt. was at 4 PM so I was able to get a bunch of service calls / openings in today. Gotta say York Region is doing a solid job, in and out in half an hour


----------



## Mr.Markus

I tried to set up mine 2 weeks ago....still waiting for the call...
Apparently Im the youngest person I know or hang around...


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Appt. was at 4 PM so I was able to get a bunch of service calls / openings in today. Gotta say York Region is doing a solid job, in and out in half an hour


Ya, I had two friends that also got theirs done in York Region, they said it was really well organized and went really quick for both of them.
Now you just have to wait for four months to get the second one, don't change anything, you definitely don't want to get this especially the new variant until then.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> I tried to set up mine 2 weeks ago....still waiting for the call...
> Apparently Im the youngest person I know or hang around...


Well, you'll just have to rely on alcohol until them.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Unique Landscaping said:


> Well, you'll just have to rely on alcohol until them.


And question why after 13 months, all the anti maskers arent dead yet...


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> And question why after 13 months, all the anti maskers arent dead yet...


Are you calling me an alcoholic?:laugh:


----------



## SHAWZER

High winds today and below freezing temps tonight , is April over yet ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> High winds today and below freezing temps tonight , is April over yet ?


A little over 16 hours and it will be...


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> High winds today and below freezing temps tonight , is April over yet ?


I think spring figured out it started out wrong and now its making up for it


----------



## Mr.Markus

I need to hire someone to reorganize my shop already...


----------



## SHAWZER

If you find someone decent send him - her up here .


----------



## SilverPine

Ah, the post winter clutter. I keep telling myself I'll clean/organize when the weather gets nicer. It's a bad idea as thats when the boom of work comes in.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Not a good day for this guys first cut of the season...hope he's okay.
2 concessions over from.me this morning...

https://www.guelphtoday.com/police/...ious-injuries-in-crash-south-of-elora-3682313


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> Not a good day for this guys first cut of the season...hope he's okay.
> 2 concessions over from.me this morning...
> 
> https://www.guelphtoday.com/police/...ious-injuries-in-crash-south-of-elora-3682313


Wow, hoping it's not too serious but it's never good when the air ambulance is called. Certainly not the position you want to be in against an SUV.
I remembered almost getting hit 30 years ago cutting a boulevard, you never know, it just takes a split second.
Can't believe the guy actually took off and left the guy on the side of the road, hope he gets caught and gets some good jail time.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I removed my last salt bins today 

....and it’s snowing in port perry


----------



## Unique Landscaping

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I removed my last salt bins today
> 
> ....and it's snowing in port perry


This was Port Perry last year on May 9th


----------



## ff1221

I had a couple large flakes stick to the windshield of the excavator yesterday, was thinking how much I appreciated the cab.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> I need to hire someone to reorganize my shop already...


Obviously I'm the only one here willing to step up and help you in decluttering.
I'll bring my trailer up, no matter how many times, and remove all that equipment and tools that's making your shop uninhabitable and clear the space so you can do, ummm....whatever it is you do.

No need to thank me, just trying to help.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> I need to hire someone to reorganize my shop already...
> View attachment 216710
> View attachment 216709


You could have shown us the cot.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> You could have shown us the cot.


More your speed?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hail and ice pellets here.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I hope not as bad as Texas...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Not busy enough time of year for me...the wife wants the house reno started I should be dead back in shape by the end if the weekend....


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> Not busy enough time of year for me...the wife wants the house reno started I should be dead back in shape by the end if the weekend....
> View attachment 216743


OK I don't get it, instead of laminate flooring you're putting in gravel ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Unique Landscaping said:


> OK I don't get it, instead of laminate flooring you're putting in gravel ?


She gets what she deserves....

Actually I have a small compound beside the house where I can hide a trailer or plow when I need to run out for estimates or soil.
I built the fence some 25 years ago with pressure treat, was quite proud of it but it and the gates are looking their age. So Im updating it, have some estimates on updating the house exterior as well. But the missus is a little impatient and "we" can do some of it...

*"We!!!"
*


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

You will prob have to sell the hoe to pay for the pressure treated because its gone up so much. 

Pardon? 

You might even have to bring over your mini ex to help 

Pardon?

The Case Backhoe. 
You might have to sell the case backhoe


----------



## Mr.Markus

The hoe is 20 years old this year low hours for a Cummins.
It is a dream to drive and operate, 8.25 tonnes. i have always liked them over excavators. 45km/hr road speed. For a guy like you who can only float tents. You should own one. Theyre cheap when you can find them.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> The hoe is 20 years old this year low hours for a Cummins.
> It is a dream to drive and operate, 8.25 tonnes. i have always liked them over excavators. 45km/hr road speed. For a guy like you who can only float tents. You should own one. Theyre cheap when you can find them.


I didn't know they were a Cummins 
Now I'm interested.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Hey guys - does anyone know anyone in Cochrane Ontario, have a site there I need some to cut, trim, and blow, and garden.


----------



## Triple L

Ppm, your service provider from Windsor to wawa and everywhere in-between lol


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN shows a little snow in Cochrane this morning


----------



## SHAWZER

Temp slowly rising to 9 - 10 c today . Stay out of the wind from the NW and will be a nice day .


----------



## Chineau

appear to be a slow spring every where.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Grass is growing good though...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Ppm, your service provider from Windsor to wawa and everywhere in-between lol


I've been waiting for my PPM buyout offer 
I accept bit coin also if that helps


----------



## Chineau

still have dirty crusty ice and snow all over, like that blues song with the line " blues is my business and business is good"
dirt is my business and it is really good.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I've been waiting for my PPM buyout offer
> I accept bit coin also if that helps


It would probably involve you working even harder in a ford..


----------



## DeVries

Speaking of Ford when is this lockdown going to be lifted and everything opened back up.


----------



## ff1221

DeVries said:


> Speaking of Ford when is this lockdown going to be lifted and everything opened back up.


Looking like it'll be extended, most likely indefinitely.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> Speaking of Ford when is this lockdown going to be lifted and everything opened back up.


I think officially it is May 20, but I'd expect the goal posts to move again.

Still haven't hit the 8000 cases/day predicted for the end of May. Acutally trending back below 4000. Remember 30,000 by 1st of June?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Speaking of Ford when is this lockdown going to be lifted and everything opened back up.


I hardly dare to say it, but Dear Leader didn't screw it up this time...other than masking 2-4 year olds. She didn't reimpose lockdowns or any other nonsense and as one who is logical would assume, "cases" are dropping. Duh

Even more surprising is the state Dept of Health is allowing local health departments to determine quarantine restrictions so 4 local counties are not requiring students to quarantine if asymptomatic.

But her "Vac to Normal" plan is stupid and set herself up for failure if Michigan residents continue to say screw the vaccine.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Could use a tornado warning...


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I've been waiting for my PPM buyout offer
> I accept bit coin also if that helps


Sign me up as well


----------



## Mr.Markus

Brrrr.! Thats pretty frosty..


----------



## Mr.Markus

Danderlions were stripping pretty good today...


----------



## buttaluv

Thank god those damn things are About done in our area


----------



## Mr.Markus

What do these guys do at night..? Never seen one in a tree before...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

They crap. 

They crap when they're flying. 

They crap when they're swimming. 

They crap when they're walking. 

So pretty likely they crap when they're in trees. 

Crappy interlopers...


----------



## ff1221

Mark Oomkes said:


> They crap.
> 
> They crap when they're flying.
> 
> They crap when they're swimming.
> 
> They crap when they're walking.
> 
> So pretty likely they crap when they're in trees.
> 
> Crappy interlopers...


Taste good in a peperette though!


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> What do these guys do at night..? Never seen one in a tree before...
> View attachment 216896


Sniper......


----------



## Shubootee

Hey guys, quick question.
Got called on a 3 to 4 acre job, don’t know what trimming is involved yet, just want to get an idea of what the ballpark charge is. 
Largest ones I do are about an acre and a half, Just wanted to get an idea so I don’t over quote myself.
If you don’t want to say I understand, not a problem.
Thanks.


----------



## SilverPine

We don't charge per acre. I like to look at the property and estimate the amount of time it takes to complete it. Cutting, trimming, gardens ect. 3 acres could take 1 hour or a whole day depending on what needs done. Hard one to answer as everyone's hourly rate will be different depending on equipment and crew size. 
A bit more info will help.


----------



## Shubootee

SilverPine said:


> We don't charge per acre. I like to look at the property and estimate the amount of time it takes to complete it. Cutting, trimming, gardens ect. 3 acres could take 1 hour or a whole day depending on what needs done. Hard one to answer as everyone's hourly rate will be different depending on equipment and crew size.
> A bit more info will help.


I'm just on the mower was thinking about that, lol. Using a 52 inch, supposedly has some hills, but ya I apologize, not a lot information, I just wanted to get an idea or thoughts before I went there. I know it was a blanket question.
Thanks


----------



## Mr.Markus

If you are going into the larger acreages you are going to want a larger mower than 52". Its nice to have for little patio areas and around buildings but a 2 acre horse paddock, laneway will drive you insane.
My numbers wont matter to you, probably lose you the bid...lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

4.5 acres and I cant wait till the dandelions are done


----------



## JD Dave

When I grow up I want to be Mr Markus.


----------



## Mr.Markus

What is it you say? If I had your money Id burn mine


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> What is it you say? If I had your money Id burn mine


His money comes with 6 kids.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> His money comes with 6 kids.


7 until he grows up...!


----------



## Shubootee

Thanks everyone, appreciate it.
Will look at it hopefully tomorrow and see how really bad it is. Yeah I’d love to have a 60” or bigger just not a lot of huge wide open properties here, and certainly not many that people are willing to pay for it.
I’ll give them the Mr. Markus price and then call the paramedics


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave said:


> When I grow up I want to be Mr Markus.


Lmao you mean the top google search result Mr Markus hahahaha.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> 7 until he grows up...!


I think you've been talking with my wife.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> I think you've been talking with my wife.


Someone should...


----------



## Shubootee

Well I just looked at that property, it reminds me somewhat of the movie Jaws...... 
“I think we’re gonna need a bigger mower”

Can’t really even take a picture of it because it’s all over the place and hilly and then a section with the pool in the back and fair amount of trimming (and walking). I’m guessing I’ll be here five hours, I really don’t know what I’m gonna price this at. Plus it’s a really long driveway I think I have to cut along, and there’s allot of trees and looks like they were cutting on the other side too of the pine trees too. So I’m going to have to get the customer down here to see exactly what they want cut.
Absolutely gorgeous place, but man I don’t think people really realize the upkeep of these properties.
This should be interesting.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sounds perfect...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Some John Denver for @cet


----------



## Shubootee

Mr.Markus said:


> Some John Denver for @cet


Lol, that was great


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Some John Denver for @cet


One of my golfing buddies sent it to me 2 days ago, pretty good


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

My competitors don’t always salt sidewalks. But when they do it’s with a side by side and a broadcast spinner 

I don’t even know if topsoil and seed will grow. I think it’s still salty


----------



## Unique Landscaping

MIDTOWNPC said:


> My competitors don't always salt sidewalks. But when they do it's with a side by side and a broadcast spinner
> 
> I don't even know if topsoil and seed will grow. I think it's still salty


On the positive side, they only have to edge it once a year


----------



## schrader

Reminds me when a competitor of mine used urea on the walkways


----------



## Mr.Markus

Will even grow on concrete they say...lol.

https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/canada-green-perfect-grass-1-5-kg-0596380p.html


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Which one of you is flying over my house with a parachute and a back pack propeller engine?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Who goes there ?


----------



## Unique Landscaping

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Which one of you is flying over my house with a parachute and a back pack propeller engine?


It's Trudeau. He's just out looking over the citizens, because of course, we are his #1 priority


----------



## Mr.Markus

Gonna be late for dinner tonight, traffic is heavy...


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> Gonna be late for dinner tonight, traffic is heavy...
> 
> View attachment 217088


I'd say pass him, but then you'll have the horse and buggy in front of him to pass also


----------



## Mr.Markus

This is Erin not Drayton....


----------



## SHAWZER

I am retired from Snowplowing after 30 plus years . Extremely high insurance rates have forced me to say enough . I will still troll and post here for the entertainment .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Maybe you need to rethink it to something more up your alley....

https://www.citizen-times.com/story...-snow-heaviest-snowfalls-asheville/368341002/


----------



## schrader

Congrats, sleeping at night is kinda nice, I definitely takes some getting used after 30 years of plowing


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

@SHAWZER hope it wasn't too much of an arm twisting and you were leaning that way anyway. Congrats.


----------



## SHAWZER

I was planning on another 4 years but the last 3 winters with lower snowfalls and insurance increasing a lot every year made the decision for me .


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Gonna be late for dinner tonight, traffic is heavy...
> 
> View attachment 217088


Servers you right for going home before dark.


----------



## DeVries

SHAWZER said:


> I am retired from Snowplowing after 30 plus years . Extremely high insurance rates have forced me to say enough . I will still troll and post here for the entertainment .


If you still want to keep going, raise your rates to accommodate for the higher insurance rates. With a bit of research most people will be able to figure out your not taking them for a ride.


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> I am retired from Snowplowing after 30 plus years . Extremely high insurance rates have forced me to say enough . I will still troll and post here for the entertainment .


Wouldn't be much fun if you weren't trolling and throwing your 2 cents in here and there. Im thinking another 5 years and ill be done assuming my rates don't keep going up, they doubled again this year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> I am retired from Snowplowing after 30 plus years . Extremely high insurance rates have forced me to say enough . I will still troll and post here for the entertainment .


So now all we will be getting is weather rock and sandwich by the fire updates?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Dinner is at 5:00
Snackasaurus comes out at 8:30


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cake is at 9:00


----------



## SilverPine

I still wouldn't say it's a low number.. but what has worked for us, we switched down to 2mil from 5mil liability. Amended current contracts, held firm on new ones. You get a bit of push back but it's just not worth doing snow with these rates. I've had 2 slip and falls in 11 years, both turned up fraudulent in court. Still didn't stop them from raising rates. Like devries said, raise your rates. If we all do then we wouldn't be in this problem. 
Or maybe the government could step in by not allowing people to sue for wearing summer shoes during a snowfall, "falling" then walking away with lottery winnings. This is Canada. It snows.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Had a slip and fall a couple years ago, he broke his ankle (he was getting married the next week).
He walked from his car to the side entrance, kind of skirted some snow piled on a curb, wouldn’t usually have been a problem I guess, except he was wearing sandals.

Have another one going on this year, someone slipped and fell getting out of the car, the temperature was a +3° for three days in a row, and the lowest temperature at night was still above zero.

People sue for anything now.


----------



## SHAWZER

Few rain showers today , dust control .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHAWZER said:


> Few rain showers today , dust control .


Dust control. You bet !
Brine sprayer stayed on and has been working a lot lately Large bills only


----------



## Mr.Markus

Got some beautiful silver firs for the yard, to make her happy, might take a few years to get our privacy back to the backyard after taking out the ash but now at least we can do it with nice trees...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Also exciting to me...
When I was younger I worked for the CEO or Noranda Mines maintaining their property in Erin. I planted some trees for them including some Horse Chestnut, a number of years later 12-15 i was trimming a hedge of theirs and found offspring of the tree I planted in the mulch. I pulled them root and all and put them in the water bottle in my truck cup holder for the day and planted them in my yard that night. They are both about 20ft tall now and this is the first year they flowered.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Dandylions sure are striping nicely still...


----------



## Triple L

Tomorrow will tell if this was worth $350 or not... 10 years outta these batteries is great IMO, we will find out if they can both be restored


----------



## Triple L

Bryan's farm had these on sale for $650, probably the best money I've spent this year! Wish I would have bought one sooner, other then the 0 way of securing it nicely, highly recommend


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Triple L said:


> Tomorrow will tell if this was worth $350 or not... 10 years outta these batteries is great IMO, we will find out if they can both be restored


It's amazing how small their making these battery packs now. Ten years with the same batteries, certainly got your money's worth, would be nice to get a few more years out of it.


----------



## BUFF

Triple L said:


> Bryan's farm had these on sale for $650, probably the best money I've spent this year! Wish I would have bought one sooner, other then the 0 way of securing it nicely, highly recommend


Complete with pump and hoser/nozzle?


----------



## SHAWZER

Ground is white around Singhampton and Dundalk , looking at the cameras


----------



## cet

It's snowing here...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> Bryan's farm had these on sale for $650, probably the best money I've spent this year! Wish I would have bought one sooner, other then the 0 way of securing it nicely, highly recommend


That's a dang good price.

I have 3 of the Enduraplas which look similar. 2 55 gallon and 1 100 gallon.

Bought one of these halfway through last winter when the gas station we were using for a sidewalk tractor stopped selling diesel.

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200806290_200806290
Definitely like it better as it is a cleaner setup and doesn't look like a fuel tank. Looks more like a job box. And it stacks better off season.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

cet said:


> It's snowing here...


I thought it was just me. Was in Scarborough doing a cleanup and thought this looks like wet snow, though I was losing it


----------



## Mr.Markus

Snow on the fields and roofs this morning.
Cutting at 6am before it hit temperature is still going down...
Today was suck....


----------



## ff1221

Its just rain here but sure feels like it could snow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Im going home...lol


----------



## DeVries

Shorts and tee shirt Monday, pants and hoody today. Warden just told me she's putting on the fire place. And Monday we had the A/C on


----------



## SHAWZER

Mother Nature is on her Roller Coaster again ....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Shorts and tee shirt Monday, pants and hoody today. Warden just told me she's putting on the fire place. And Monday we had the A/C on


Ditto...except shorts and had to dig out the heavyweight hoodie.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Im going home...lol
> 
> View attachment 217330


Cottonwood???


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Im going home...lol
> 
> View attachment 217330


Snowflake....


----------



## Unique Landscaping

BUFF said:


> Snowflake....


He's actually going out salting, he just doesn't want to tell everyone.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

BUFF said:


> Complete with pump and hoser/nozzle?


hoser? eh?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Kinda hoping the cool temps hurt the gypsy moth infestation in our area... Wouldn't you know today is treatment day....





















.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Also, since Im home today for a half day, my wife was complaining about the 300ft of hose to drag back up to the deck from watering the new trees...problem solved!
It a little fast but works great...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Also, since Im home today for a half day, my wife was complaining about the 300ft of hose to drag back up to the deck from watering the new trees...problem solved!
> It a little fast but works great...
> View attachment 217341


Just the right amount of dangerous, very nice.


----------



## Triple L

Unique Landscaping said:


> It's amazing how small their making these battery packs now. Ten years with the same batteries, certainly got your money's worth, would be nice to get a few more years out of it.


One is restored, took almost 24 hours, working on the other one now, will see how they work tomorrow


----------



## Triple L

BUFF said:


> Complete with pump and hoser/nozzle?


Complete with everything, all I did is fill it full of fuel, even comes with a padlock to lock it up lol

Noco booster pack seems to work excellent for running the pump, heck of alot easier then wiring it in and nobody can steal your fuel haha


----------



## Triple L

https://bryansfarm.com/inventory/3844/200l-diesel-transfer-tank


----------



## BUFF

Triple L said:


> Complete with everything, all I did is fill it full of fuel, even comes with a padlock to lock it up lol
> 
> Noco booster pack seems to work excellent for running the pump, heck of alot easier then wiring it in and nobody can steal your fuel haha


Is it a $100.00 padlock...... rumor on the playground is you need to spend at least $100.00 to get a lock that secures your fuel....


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> Is it a $100.00 padlock...... rumor on the playground is you need to spend at least $100.00 to get a lock that secures your fuel....


Smart people just put a gas label on their diesel and diesel label on their gas...thieves don't make it very far


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Smart people just put a gas label on their diesel and diesel label on their gas...thieves don't make it very far


That's fine until you get pulled over for shifting lanes while eating a rotisserie chicken and they check aux fuel tanks....


----------



## SHAWZER

3rd morning in a row I started up the wood stove , nothing like wood heat to take the chill off .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> 3rd morning in a row I started up the wood stove , nothing like wood heat to take the chill off .


The smell of a wood fire is second only to a whiskey test.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Might have to get another case for the office wall soon if people don't go back to work...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Might have to get another case for the office wall soon if people don't go back to work...
> 
> View attachment 217374


Looks like you're lifting your head and hitting it thin.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Looks like you're lifting your head and hitting it thin.


No tee, going for distance and ricochet..7 iron


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> No tee, going for distance and ricochet..7 iron


You're going to have a tough time putting.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Putting is for those that like to fall in the hole, I like to embed.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Triple L said:


> Tomorrow will tell if this was worth $350 or not... 10 years outta these batteries is great IMO, we will find out if they can both be restored


I have one. It works well for charging, and if is too dead for the charger to recognize, the 30 amp for 5 minutes usually brings it up enough for the charger to recognize, and the power supply is handy.

However, it is only so-so as a desulfator in my opinion, so don't get your hopes up.


----------



## SHAWZER

For people who like heat and humidity it looks like you get your way this weekend .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> For people who like heat and humidity it looks like you get your way this weekend .


I wish it would snow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wish it would snow.


Hasn't even been a week...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHAWZER said:


> For people who like heat and humidity it looks like you get your way this weekend .


So the grass will be dry and we can do other jobs because it doesn't need cut. Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I like cutting grass...
I need a day off to invoice.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> I like cutting grass...
> I need a day off to invoice.


I'll send you an invoice if that helps.


----------



## DeVries

Nice steady rain overnight and this morning will help green things up again.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Where?


----------



## DeVries

In the golden horseshoe


----------



## ff1221

We got 1/2 an inch, wasn't a lot but take what we can get.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> I like cutting grass...
> I need a day off to invoice.


I need a week to invoice
If someone could take my phone that would help.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Dont give it to me...

I had one customer that broke my monthly sales record this May. Not just for one customer but for my monthly billing of everyone combined.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Dont give it to me...
> 
> I had one customer that broke my monthly sales record this May. Not just for one customer but for my monthly billing of everyone combined.


Was it your wife? Technically that doesn't count cause you won't actually collect!


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> Was it your wife? Technically that doesn't count cause you won't actually collect!


Double whammy lol...

With the drought it looks like an opening for other services...


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Double whammy lol...
> 
> With the drought it looks like an opening for other services...
> 
> View attachment 217550


I like your angle!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Took over a place this spring 
Been a hard time to get an irrigation guy in because the last contractor had a problem paying people. Got someone in and the system gets turned on. 130 broken heads 
I think the snow guy before me thought the sprinkler heads on the sidewalks were power up speed boosters. Omg!
When they turned it on it looked like the belagio fountains. Lol.


----------



## schrader

Thats not going to be cheap to get that system up and running again.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

schrader said:


> Thats not going to be cheap to get that system up and running again.


Ballpark.... if you're going time and material....15k on the conservative side


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Ballpark.... if you're going time and material....15k on the conservative side


Put it all on red at the Bellagio....


----------



## DeVries

Gypsy moths are out in full force. Oaks don't stand a chance. They are covering everything and when it's calm you can hear the chewing. 
Arial spraying ended last week, apparently it didn't do much.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The aerial spray is btk, it washes off with rain... Treeazin injection worked well for us much better than the btk.
But the conservation behind us does nothing so we get reinfected every year regardless.
A couple of my customers used Zimmer air, they were finished a couple weeks ago in our area but had to be booked by April 1.

The back of my shed along the conservation last week...under my chestnut tree...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Customer gave me a tip this week...

Itll take me awhile to figure out where to hide it from the wife... 
Who am I kididing I dont go anywhere...


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Customer gave me a tip this week...
> 
> Itll take me awhile to figure out where to hide it from the wife...
> Who am I kididing I dont go anywhere...
> View attachment 217628


Go to BC and fish the Fraser River for Steel Head, Salmon and or Sturgeon. Thumbs Up


----------



## cet

BUFF said:


> Go to BC and fish the Fraser River for Steel Head, Salmon and or Sturgeon. Thumbs Up


A friend of mine owns a lodge 600 miles north of Vancouver. It opens July 1.
West Coast Fishing Club.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Customer gave me a tip this week...
> 
> Itll take me awhile to figure out where to hide it from the wife...
> Who am I kididing I dont go anywhere...
> View attachment 217628


Odds are 1 - 10 as soon as you book that vacation we go right back into lockdown.


----------



## DeVries

Come on positive vibes man


----------



## BUFF

cet said:


> A friend of mine owns a lodge 600 miles north of Vancouver. It opens July 1.
> West Coast Fishing Club.


The Fraser is a drainage I eventually want to fish, maybe for my 60th B-Day


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

DeVries said:


> Come on positive vibes man


Haha, just seems like MM's luck, at first I thought nothing of it, merely coincidence..... then we didn't plow at all in January... except when he had birthday plans.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Odds are 1 - 10 as soon as you book that vacation we go right back into lockdown.


I figure it'll snow...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

get it wet


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> get it wet


Expecting a heavy frost?


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> get it wet


Been doing alot of that as well. 38% CaCl?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> get it wet


Thought that is what one did in the winter to create ethical salting conditions?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Friday tool truck delivery....


----------



## DeVries

Lock down has been lifted. Might as well party it up. Won't be long and the 4th wave will be here :waving:


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

DeVries said:


> Lock down has been lifted. Might as well party it up. Won't be long and the 4th wave will be here :waving:





DeVries said:


> Come on positive vibes man


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Congratulations fellas...kinda free?


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> Friday tool truck delivery....
> View attachment 217701





Mark Oomkes said:


> Congratulations fellas...kinda free?


Yes.
Everyone seems happier, and at a time our Prime Minister is out of the country.
Coincidence ??


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> Congratulations fellas...kinda free?


Let me ask the queen real quick....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Markus. 
I got a sign for my bday. 
Thought you would like it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Happy Birthday you deserve every word..


----------



## DeVries

Mark Oomkes said:


> Congratulations fellas...kinda free?


Well kinda depends. I don't care about restaurants and stores much. Still only 15% capacity in church. Why who knows. I guess the casinos are the same so we shouldn't complain too much


----------



## Unique Landscaping

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Markus.
> I got a sign for my bday.
> Thought you would like it.


Happy Birthday !

Kinda reminds me what my uncle always used to say to me whe I was a teenager, "I can tell you're not afraid of work by how hard you fight it"


----------



## Triple L




----------



## BUFF

Triple L said:


>


Ewe fellas up north need to get oot more in the winter....


----------



## Triple L

Lol most certainly, been a very dry spring


----------



## SHAWZER

Rain has missed us here so far, sliding north and south of Meaford .


----------



## Mr.Markus

I had to refrain from passing this guy with a loaded trailer on. 
This modded hummer had the plate BEASTMOD
Never got over 75km/hr, slowed down on every bend, and downshifted at the hint of a hill. Drifted all over his lane. Must be a rock crawling rig cause it really didn't look safe on the road...


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> I had to refrain from passing this guy with a loaded trailer on.
> This modded hummer had the plate BEASTMOD
> Never got over 75km/hr, slowed down on every bend, and downshifted at the hint of a hill. Drifted all over his lane. Must be a rock crawling rig cause it really didn't look safe on the road...
> View attachment 217960


Like following the Chrysler minivan in town with the plate CYAL8TR!


----------



## Triple L

Since when is a metal pless harness $15,200 and a 8-14 live edge blade $29,150???? Is it just me or is that soo far out of line it's crazy?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Since snowplowing became a millionaires profession...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I went to the gym today by my self. 
Did this work out called kick your asphalt.
3 tonnes shovelled. Oh my arms


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I went to the gym today by my self.
> Did this work out called kick your asphalt.
> 3 tonnes shovelled. Oh my arms


First 3 months are free for a reason...


----------



## DeVries

Triple L said:


> Since when is a metal pless harness $15,200 and a 8-14 live edge blade $29,150???? Is it just me or is that soo far out of line it's crazy?


Ya I'd say that's out of line. Quality product but come on.


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> Ya I'd say that's out of line. Quality product but come on.


Covid


----------



## Mr.Markus

Got my customer into an L6060,
I might have to sell my 5740 and upgrade.
So smooth and quiet, no clutch,


----------



## Mr.Markus

Finally got my echo dealer to get me an echo, the "we sell 20 times more stihl trimmers" wasnt cutting it.
I bought the most powerful stihl they make last year thinking they got the bugs out after 20 years. The vibration and weight alone were killing me and my arthritis. Its a dream to have an echo again, It was a Devris that set me up but they still got the stihl logo on it.... Cheeky...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Got my customer into an L6060,
> I might have to sell my 5740 and upgrade.
> So smooth and quiet, no clutch,
> 
> View attachment 218048


Gotta get something better than a jacket this time around


----------



## DeVries

We always talk about figuring out a way to put an hour meter on our trimmers. We've had some in the fleet that are 7 years old. They may have a short block in them but still cheaper than replacing a whole unit. 
We've had a few different brands but Echo beats them hands down.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> Got my customer into an L6060,
> I might have to sell my 5740 and upgrade.
> So smooth and quiet, no clutch,
> 
> View attachment 218048


Have 4 of them here. No complaints.



DeVries said:


> We've had a few different brands but Echo beats them hands down.


Echo has been good here too. I used to have a whole shelf of "spares", mostly dissasembled when we ran Stihl. Now we have just a couple of complete Echo backups that never get used.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We have backup Echos...mainly used due to employee carelessness. 

But I am completely underwhelmed with any of the Stihl stuff I've bought the last 3-4 years.


----------



## schrader

I had really good luck the the husqvarna stuff seems to have more torque than the stihl and started really easy.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Im just gonna hang out here till the rain stops...looks like Sunday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Im just gonna hang out here till the rain stops...looks like Sunday.
> View attachment 218088


You're going to be hanging awhile...


----------



## schrader

I haven't seen grass that green in a while, everything here is burnt brown.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nothing burnt here, cutting every week. Was on the verge of drying out when the rain started so yay...
Farmers are struggling with the corn here though.


----------



## Triple L

Mark Oomkes said:


> We have backup Echos...mainly used due to employee carelessness.
> 
> But I am completely underwhelmed with any of the Stihl stuff I've bought the last 3-4 years.


Br800 is tits, I've had excellent luck with the fs94's...

I've wanted to try their electric stuff... All I know is I will never go back to another gas hedge trimmer ever!!!! after having 2 Milwaukee


----------



## SHAWZER

Conditional tornado warning for along Lake Huron and into Grey - Bruce counties for today and tonight .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Conditional tornado warning for along Lake Huron and into Grey - Bruce counties for today and tonight .


Guessing MM is still waiting it oot under that tree...


----------



## Mr.Markus

No I got wet, today is oil changes and equip maint...


----------



## DeVries

SHAWZER said:


> Conditional tornado warning for along Lake Huron and into Grey - Bruce counties for today and tonight .


Looks like they got one in Chatsworth this aft.


----------



## SHAWZER

Yes , and more damage all around this area .


----------



## schrader

Seems to be just north of us here


----------



## SHAWZER

Confirmed Tornado touched down southeast of Chatsworth and damage around Walters Falls area .


----------



## schrader

Looks like another round of storms today


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have some shindawa trimmers and they have lasted a long time. Speed feed heads are the only way I roll. 

I have an echo back pack blower I bought this year for line painting trailer and it works well.


----------



## ff1221

schrader said:


> Looks like another round of storms today


Looks like the same recipe all week


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I have some shindawa trimmers and they have lasted a long time. Speed feed heads are the only way I roll.
> 
> I have an echo back pack blower I bought this year for line painting trailer and it works well.


Shindaiwa makes a great trimmer. I stay away from bump heads, I remove guards and lay line out wider than that. You get a higher tip speed and greater swath of cut.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Didn't Echo buy/merge with Shindaiea?


----------



## Mr.Markus

They sure look the same...its been 25 yrs since i ran a shindaiwa
I think tanaka was in the mix there too


----------



## DeVries

Mark Oomkes said:


> Didn't Echo buy/merge with Shindaiea?


Si senor


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Shindaiwa makes a great trimmer. I stay away from bump heads, I remove guards and lay line out wider than that. You get a higher tip speed and greater swath of cut.


I take all the guards off also.
the speed feed heads are just quick feed. its the best things I have ever seen in my life for a trimmer head. out of string... click the head till you can see thru the hole. feed a six foot or so string thru, touch the ends of the string togeather and ratchet the head back and forth and it winds the string in.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I take all the guards off also.
> the speed feed heads are just quick feed. its the best things I have ever seen in my life for a trimmer head. out of string... click the head till you can see thru the hole. feed a six foot or so string thru, touch the ends of the string togeather and ratchet the head back and forth and it winds the string in.


Sounds like a Milwaukee special, my Turkey's can't figure out that concept, yet can do a Stihl head no problem lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nice day for a hot load


I said pardon


----------



## Mr.Markus

So now I feel dumb... I have a shelf of speed feeds that I swap out for the manual ones...I didnt realize they were so easy to load
Ill have to try one tomorrow.









Lol smack!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Getting some work done around my own place today. 
Offspring of a tree we planted when we moved in, gotta find a good place for it..


----------



## SilverPine

Can anyone recommend someone with an applicators license that can do a bunch of properties in Toronto and Richmond hill? It's all commercial properties.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Well, just got word Desjardins is no longer doing snowplowing insurance. All the scammers are are just let to run free and collect the money and the guy on the other end gets the shaft.


----------



## SHAWZER

Good luck finding reasonable priced Insurance .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I was in the process of buying another persons business and keep it all the same name and everything. Have a second irony in the fire but in a different area code and the insurance company wouldn’t even continue 
They wanted to write a new policy and they had a policy that they don’t write new snow policies. So that basically ended the deal. 
The business was not a corporation however if it was that might have helped. 

dejardans was State Farm right ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

It would be interesting to see a class action snowplow suit.
They underwrite, they want your contract wording , they defend/settle in the event of a suit, they stipulate what type of work they will insure for. You do schools, we dont like that, you do retail we dont like that, you do seniors residence definitely dont like that..
The sad part is, Ive always done it all including municipal, my target didnt change, Ive never made a claim, your other customers have... isnt the excuse I got when I was a 16 year old driver. It (my premium) was based on my experience. now that ive earned my experience and built a business on your criteria screw me out of it.
Thats my insurance rant...dont tell my wife.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

MIDTOWNPC said:


> dejardans was State Farm right ?


Yes it was, State Farm was great. 
But with everything, whether it's insurance, grocery stores, tech companies, etc. when they're doing it too well the big boys come in and buy them out just to get everything back to the corrupt normal.

Of course our politicians have their hand in the jar too so they won't do anything. Like Paul Martin's Canada Steamship Lines which was conveniently switched from Canada over to Barbadoes when he was our finance minister so they could avoid billions taxes.

All our natural resources being sold off to dictatorships.

50 billion in laundered money filtered through our casinos and into the housing market.

Of course the billion dollar corporation of Loblaw's getting 30 million of taxpayers money so they can have new lighted freezers. All this after they were caught in the bread price fixing scheme with no penalty.

But hey don't worry, I'm sure they'll treat us fairly......... from now on.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Unique Landscaping said:


> Yes it was, State Farm was great.
> But with everything, whether it's insurance, grocery stores, tech companies, etc. when they're doing it too well the big boys come in and buy them out just to get everything back to the corrupt normal.
> 
> Of course our politicians have their hand in the jar too so they won't do anything. Like Paul Martin's Canada Steamship Lines which was conveniently switched from Canada over to Barbadoes when he was our finance minister so they could avoid billions taxes.
> 
> All our natural resources being sold off to dictatorships.
> 
> 50 billion in laundered money filtered through our casinos and into the housing market.
> 
> Of course the billion dollar corporation of Loblaw's getting 30 million of taxpayers money so they can have new lighted freezers. All this after they were caught in the bread price fixing scheme with no penalty.
> 
> But hey don't worry, I'm sure they'll treat us fairly......... from now on.


O'Buyden is PM of Canada too?


----------



## SHAWZER

Political talk is in the Off Topic section


----------



## SHAWZER

More rain today . Does Insurance cover damage from a Micro Burst ? Asking for a neighbour .


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> More rain today . Does Insurance cover damage from a Micro Burst ? Asking for a neighbour .


Depends what their homeowners policy says.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> More rain today . Does Insurance cover damage from a Micro Burst ? Asking for a neighbour .


This is the Canadian Snow Thread...take it to the Canadian Micro Burst thread.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> More rain today . Does Insurance cover damage from a Micro Burst ? Asking for a neighbour .


Was it a microburst of fisticuffs????


----------



## SHAWZER

Not yet . :laugh:


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> More rain today . Does Insurance cover damage from a Micro Burst ? Asking for a neighbour .


Bet the owners of the party barges that were tossed hope so...
https://denver.cbslocal.com/2021/07/05/microburst-grand-lake-pontoon-boats-wind-colorado/


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have a customer that refused to treat his trees for gypsy moth, whatever...I warned him last year about how bad it looked with the egg sacks on trees around his house,
These 2 mature maples were completely stripped by last week, they usually shade his back patio. Instead there is caterpillar crap everywhere staining the stone and patio funiture....


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> I have a customer that refused to treat his trees for gypsy moth, whatever...I warned him last year about how bad it looked with the egg sacks on trees around his house,
> These 2 mature maples were completely stripped by last week, they usually shade his back patio. Instead there is caterpillar crap everywhere staining the stone and patio funiture....
> View attachment 218554


Saw the same thing today on two mature maples at a client's house.... do the trees recoup from it?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Saw the same thing today on two mature maples at a client's house.... do the trees recoup from it?


1 or 2 seasons shouldnt be too bad, i had a 70 ft oak last year that releafed in August.
They should be watered and fertilized to help de stress them


----------



## DeVries

Wondering if anyone on here can help.

Looking for 12 sq feet of Bestway stone Manhattan plank pavers in grey mix. Literally spent the last hour calling every yard in southern Ontario. Bestway says next January until the next run. Seriously. This is getting crazy.


----------



## SilverPine

Try that garden center beside bestway, more often than not they have partial skids on what I'm looking for. A bit more expensive though.


----------



## SilverPine

Also, I may have half a skid. It looks alot like the Manhattan, I'll take a look tomorrow when I'm on site.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I provided a quote a year ago or more on a place for the winter.
Out of no where today they call me and say they want to go ahead.
I had a hard time controlling the laughter. Id like some 2012 gas prices with that too. They said but we cant use your contract we have to use ours. Ok send it to me I want to see it. Everything is the same scope of work though they say...
ya no! there is one part that said no service from 9pm to 6 am but all snow much be cleared by 6 am. and below that it says that all snow needs to be cleared when 2" accumlates. says nothing if 2" doesnt accumulate. 
I dont think this is for me. 

Headed in for steak. This junk is wild.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I provided a quote a year ago or more on a place for the winter.
> Out of no where today they call me and say they want to go ahead.
> I had a hard time controlling the laughter. Id like some 2012 gas prices with that too. They said but we cant use your contract we have to use ours. Ok send it to me I want to see it. Everything is the same scope of work though they say...
> ya no! there is one part that said no service from 9pm to 6 am but all snow much be cleared by 6 am. and below that it says that all snow needs to be cleared when 2" accumlates. says nothing if 2" doesnt accumulate.
> I dont think this is for me.
> 
> Headed in for steak. This junk is wild.


I like how BS 1 states that the contractor shall not use any type of salt on the concrete sidewalk. But then states that mag. chloride, calcium chloride and potassium chloride are all ok to use on the concrete sidewalks.
BS 2 is just hilarious.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The other day I showed up at a commercial site that I maintain, and someone literally shat in the parking lot. We're taking like 12 parking stall lot, With cameras....
All I could think about was your broccoli incident as I cut the grass and left it there....
I hate commercial...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> The other day I showed up at a commercial site that I maintain, and someone literally shat in the parking lot. We're taking like 12 parking stall lot, With cameras....
> All I could think about was your broccoli incident as I cut the grass and left it there....
> I hate commercial...


Jd would return that to the owner


----------



## DeVries

SilverPine said:


> Also, I may have half a skid. It looks alot like the Manhattan, I'll take a look tomorrow when I'm on site.


Going to make the trek to Markham today, apparently Beaver valley has 3 layers. Hope its not a wasted trip.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> Going to make the trek to Markham today, apparently Beaver valley has 3 layers. Hope its not a wasted trip.


It is a real pain this year. We're running into it on all projects as well, delays due to manufacturing. Have to figure that no one went on vacation, out to restaurants, golf, etc. for better part of 18 months. So the money has to be spent at home. If you drive through a survey out here, there's driveways with stacks of brick on them ready to go in the backyard.

We ordered for projects last fall, and one of those we are still waiting on pavers. Has to match an exisitng patio, so can substitute. Orders from April arrived 1st week of July. My July products are scheduled for September, if they can stick to the schedule. We are busy, but can't get to projects on time because there's no product. Everything is bumped 6-8weeks. So much for taking the fall to complete so overdue projects around the yard.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I like how BS 1 states that the contractor shall not use any type of salt on the concrete sidewalk. But then states that mag. chloride, calcium chloride and potassium chloride are all ok to use on the concrete sidewalks.
> BS 2 is just hilarious.


Several years ago the township I live in built a new office. Specs for snow came out with no salt allowed on the new concrete walks, only calcium chloride.

I was bored so I called or emailed and asked if they realized the chloride part of the equation is the problem, not the sodium. Ummmm....well.....we need calcium chloride.

I didn't even bother sending in a bid.

Had a friendly competitor ask about applying liquids on their church lot, all new concrete. Asked who poured it and where the concrete came from. Reputable company installed it and another provided the mix. Told him to call the supplier...they said "Salt away".


----------



## Mr.Markus

Rough day, watching those dark clouds to the north of me all day, threw a fan belt on the mower at 4pm with about 2 acres left to cut on the site.

Was gonna use the standon but the customer had a 72" cub cadet they said I could use if I could get it going. Mower deck was off level, fixed it, blades were dull, sharpened them. Dealer had my belt in stock, so left it out for me to pick up after hours.
Never been on a cub cadet before, couldn't keep it straight...rough as hell. Belts on ready for tomorrow..
I guess I shouldve heeded the storm warnings, hope you all up Barrie way are alright....









https://www.cp24.com/news/8-people-...es-down-between-barrie-and-innisfil-1.5510692


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> customer had a 72" cub cadet they said I could use if I could get it going.


LOL - yesterday working at a new client, he says he needs his bush hog fixed. Told him I would take a look at it.

Out he comes on a TORO Timecutter MX 5050. Belt completely chewed off of it. "Is it fixable?"

Got the new belt on. Reccomend he wait until I bring him a real bush hog this weekend. Stay out of the 8" tall field.


----------



## ff1221

I went out bush hogging my field last week. Was humming along and thought Wow I'm really burning the new off this tractor then turned around to see the U joint smoking. Every year I cut that field and every year something breaks so this year I fixed it!


----------



## BUFF

ff1221 said:


> I went out bush hogging my field last week. Was humming along and thought Wow I'm really burning the new off this tractor then turned around to see the U joint smoking. Every year I cut that field and every year something breaks so this year I fixed it!
> View attachment 218661
> View attachment 218662


Batwing mower would be handy for the second pic


----------



## Hydromaster

Why don’t you hay it?


----------



## ff1221

BUFF said:


> Batwing mower would be handy for the second pic


True but was well beyond the budget!


----------



## ff1221

Hydromaster said:


> Why don't you hay it?


Lot of dogwood in it and its across a floodplain, the trail down to the creek is really narrow and I'd need a haybine that swings in behind the tractor to get down. Planning on tree farming it so the bush hog will work nicely between the rows.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Good news is the bee sting doesn't itch anymore...bad news is back to remedial training with trust issues..


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Good news is the bee sting doesn't itch anymore...bad news is back to remedial training with trust issues..
> View attachment 218679
> View attachment 218680


The alovera is working!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> The alovera is working!


Not on the dog bite....cant even use my hand now. 
I think we both learned something though...


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> Not on the dog bite....cant even use my hand now.
> I think we both learned something though...


Holy smokes, what the hell happened


----------



## Mr.Markus

Unique Landscaping said:


> Holy smokes, what the hell happened


Still not sure, hes been great. I was palming a treat for some training exercises and he decided to claim it. Im glad it was me and not my wife cause he was very aggressive about it and had to be pinned down to stop. We're aware of his resource guarding and have been working well on it but this was the end of a long good session and I let my guard down.


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Still not sure, hes been great. I was palming a treat for some training exercises and he decided to claim it. Im glad it was me and not my wife cause he was very aggressive about it and had to be pinned down to stop. We're aware of his resource guarding and have been working well on it but this was the end of a long good session and I let my guard down.


After he got a taste he won't be going back for seconds..


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> Still not sure, hes been great. I was palming a treat for some training exercises and he decided to claim it. Im glad it was me and not my wife cause he was very aggressive about it and had to be pinned down to stop. We're aware of his resource guarding and have been working well on it but this was the end of a long good session and I let my guard down.


Sheesh, ya you don't know what they're seeing from their view of it, I have birds and I know one's terrified of hands because I'm pretty sure the previous owners used to hit him. He's gotten better but I still really have to watch (When I first got him, I got some monster bites)

But ya, man that's a nasty bite, so I don't know maybe he bit more out of fear than aggression.

Whatever happened to the old phrase don't bite the hand that feeds you.

Glad you're still working with him, hope he gets better with time.


----------



## SHAWZER

Decent day , little too hot for me but shade , slight breeze and a cold beer made it bearable .


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> Decent day , little too hot for me but shade , slight breeze and a cold beer made it bearable .


I took the same approach!


----------



## DeVries

This weather is disgusting. 31 feels like 100 with the humid x

Looking forward to being 8 hours north in a couple weeks.


----------



## SHAWZER

Might be a little more smoke up there .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Might be a little more smoke up there .


Smoke is down here.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I thought Toronto was "The Big Smoke"


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Mr.Markus said:


> I thought Toronto was "The Big Smoke"


Ya Toronto is getting Smoked by the Red Sox 12-0 in the 4th. ?


----------



## DeVries

SHAWZER said:


> Might be a little more smoke up there .


So far no fire bans.


----------



## Mr.Markus

https://www.insidehalton.com/news-s...on-hills-under-special-air-quality-statement/


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> https://www.insidehalton.com/news-s...on-hills-under-special-air-quality-statement/


I don't know how true it is but allegedly worst air quality in the world right now


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> I don't know how true it is but allegedly worst air quality in the world right now


I have pictures from China of the smog and I disagree...
The air smelled like diesel...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nice day, avoided the heavy rain for yhe most part... 
Came home to no power.... Neighbour had a sea can delivered and the driver hooked a hydro line... snapped 3 poles took out the transformer in front of my place and the post hidden by a spruce on my front lawn. We'll see how neat they are about it, not really stoked about looking at a hydro pole outside my front window.
No shower for me.....I feel bad for my wife.


----------



## Mr.Markus

_My line is underground but my neighbour not so lucky...








_


----------



## SHAWZER

Fire up the generator ....


----------



## SHAWZER

Tornado warnings here again ....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Country boys dont need a generator...


----------



## SHAWZER

You must like warm beer ....


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> You must like warm beer ....


It just goes in the creek out back...


----------



## Mr.Markus

4 hydro trucks, a badger truck, a stone slinger and about 8 guys. 
Someone didnt make any money on this delivery...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Not sure how I feel about this....
i have a neighbour that is fantastic at mooching contractors that come work for other neighbours. Its quite impressive actually.... The "oh while your here.." type...
Stone slinger is here to fill the holes around the new hydro. I guess its the best time to get them to hit you with extra gravel for your driveway....
I feel bad for the guy whos insurance claim is paying for it...


----------



## SHAWZER

Now will he get you to level the gravel for free ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Im bizzie...


----------



## Mr.Markus

3 minutes after posting I got the call to ask if I wanted to level some gravel this week...


----------



## SHAWZER

Money up front ..... or does he ask to borrow your tractor ?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mr.Markus said:


> 3 minutes after posting I got the call to ask if I wanted to level some gravel this week...


They called you at 9 pm on a Saturday night? Didn't they know you'd be on plowsite at that time....


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Money up front ..... or does he ask to borrow your tractor ?





BossPlow2010 said:


> They called you at 9 pm on a Saturday night? Didn't they know you'd be on plowsite at that time....


7:45 Sunday morning....I was late for work.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mr.Markus said:


> 7:45 Sunday morning....I was late for work.


Had to beg not to be fired.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Had to beg not to be fired.


I had one quit so I guess that means I get a raise.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I had one quit so I guess that means I get a raise.


You get paid...!!!?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Got some new tires for an older a300 
Galaxy Hulk


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> You get paid...!!!?


Dividends


----------



## Mr.Markus

i got a call from the seniors place today, "did you park a skid steer here..?"
- "i don't own a skid steer.."
"Its in Jakes spot"
I can hear Jake in the background

"Its in my spot..!!!!"

-" Tell him to pee in the fuel tank"
She laughs and says "Markus says to pee in the fuel tank"
"Holy smokes that a great idea... And I do have to go.."
I then told her who it likely belonged to as they were working across the street.
I kinda hope he did it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Wife catches me shaving before heading to work....
"Are you picking up sod in Cambridge today...?"

Never should have let her tag along to the the yard to pick up seed last fall.


----------



## Triple L

Hope you're not getting it from green horizon


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Wife catches me shaving before heading to work....
> "Are you picking up sod in Cambridge today...?"
> 
> Never should have let her tag along to the the yard to pick up seed last fall.


If I'm shaving it usually means I'm going golfing.


----------



## GMC Driver

Opposite problem here. The wife ends up helping with some gopher jobs, generally takes my truck because it's the only vehicle left in the yard with a box to pickup supplies. Usually my youngest daughter will ride along.

I hear all the stories later - how "friendly" everyone is.


----------



## Mr.Markus

When I worked in Toronto we had one all girl crew, thet got the least amount of complaints.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Chatham sure has a lot of case tractors

Corn is tall here


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Chatham sure has a lot of case tractors
> 
> Corn is tall here


You didn't stop by?


----------



## Turf Guy

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Chatham sure has a lot of case tractors
> 
> Corn is tall here


We'e had lots of rain this year, so the corn has grown! The Case dealer offers excellent support. Now that Huron Tractor has bought out the local Deere dealer I'm sure things will get better over there! Wish I knew you were in town, would bought you an ice cold beer!


----------



## SHAWZER

Drove to Barrie and back from 6am - 10am . Was surprised how light the traffic was . Only saw 2 peckerheads trying to pass everyone !


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Drove to Barrie and back from 6am - 10am . Was surprised how light the traffic was . Only saw 2 peckerheads trying to pass everyone !


One of them you?


----------



## SHAWZER

No , I never call myself that name .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Drove to Barrie and back from 6am - 10am . Was surprised how light the traffic was . Only saw 2 peckerheads trying to pass everyone !


Sorry....but you drive like an old man. Get out of the way, some of us have things to do.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> You didn't stop by?





Turf Guy said:


> We'e had lots of rain this year, so the corn has grown! The Case dealer offers excellent support. Now that Huron Tractor has bought out the local Deere dealer I'm sure things will get better over there! Wish I knew you were in town, would bought you an ice cold beer!


Cheers. I had a little work to do and when it started raining in cobourg I decided last min to head out.

Doing some billing right now at home and sampling the beverages I picked up.


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> Sorry....but you drive like an old man. Get out of the way, some of us have things to do.


1 truck was a black GMC ...... going downhill . I was at 100 KPH .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> 1 truck was a black GMC ...... going downhill . I was at 100 KPH .


Probably my wife....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

this is a pretty good deal if someone needs a sidewalk tractor.
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-farming-equipment/st-catharines/2016-kubota-b2650hsdc-tractor/1564115172
cant say if its rusty or not underneath but I havent seen many around


----------



## Mr.Markus

are the LX2610s bigger?
Lots of them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks like a rough ride.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> are the LX2610s bigger?
> Lots of them.
> View attachment 219034


At first I was thinking those were ppm tractors and the neighbourhood jacked the rims and tires but then I realized they are new. Buy 8 get one free ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Feels like September 11°


----------



## Mr.Markus

Poachers....!!!

_







_


----------



## Hydromaster

I think your going to need a bigger cat .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Poachers....!!!
> 
> _
> View attachment 219086
> _


Had one of those around mine quite a bit the last couple weeks.

Also get a green heron quite frequently. And a belted kingfisher.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Had one of those around mine quite a bit the last couple weeks.
> 
> Also get a green heron quite frequently. And a belted kingfisher.


SandHill Cranes are common here and known as "Ribeye" in the sky.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have a property in Acton that the sandhill cranes migrate through in the spring. Redheads on spring break...


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> I have a property in Acton that the sandhill cranes migrate through in the spring. Redheads on spring break...


Have them in wondering Alphafa fields around our place in Wyoming and there's a hunting season on them in Sept and Oct too


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> SandHill Cranes are common here and known as "Ribeye" in the sky.


They're allegedly endangered around here yet but there has been talk aboot opening up hunting them again.

One of my guys nosaguy that has a crop damage permit for them. Need to help him reduce the population.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I probably could've just grabbed this guy by the neck...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Feels like September 11°


That's a great day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I probably could've just grabbed this guy by the neck...
> View attachment 219095


Video please...


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> I probably could've just grabbed this guy by the neck...
> View attachment 219095


Next time try it and see how it pans out for you...


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> Next time try it and see how it pans out for you...


I worked for Junior farmers when I was a kid...Ive done crazier!


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> I worked for Junior farmers when I was a kid...Ive done crazier!


As kid but not as a "adult"...


----------



## Mr.Markus

A customer wants the century old cedar rail fence on the farm restored. Not an easy task as the old farm fencelines were stone dumps as well. 
Some fun toying and finding some decent stones...


----------



## cet

Sitting on the tailgate of my truck when someone drives past my house and throws garbage out the window of their vehicle. 
I go and pick it up and it has their name address and phone number on the garbage.


----------



## SHAWZER

So ..... what happens now ?


----------



## cet




----------



## cet

A bit of a drive but I might need to pull a JDDave


SHAWZER said:


> So ..... what happens now ?


----------



## SilverPine

You could always just mail it back to him..


----------



## Mr.Markus

You want us to look him up and call him nasty names...? If you were sitting on your tail gate you probably looked like a hick who wouldnt notice to a guy from TO...


----------



## Mr.Markus

@SHAWZER Happy International Beer day...!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> A bit of a drive but I might need to pull a JDDave


11lbs of dogcrap might be worth the shipping charge...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> You want us to look him up and call him nasty names...? If you were sitting on your tail gate you probably looked like a hick who wouldnt notice to a guy from TO...


Don't forget to honk the horn and yell obscenities...


----------



## SHAWZER

Some people celebrate everyday as happy beer day ........


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> 11lbs of dogcrap might be worth the shipping charge...


I still have a truck with a tornado spreader on...


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr.Markus said:


> 11lbs of dogcrap might be worth the shipping charge...


Does he poop in english or metric pounds.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I still have a truck with a tornado spreader on...


I would have thought PPM would have a site around the corner. Maybe one of his crews could pay a visit.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

We do. And he might work for Madison group. Developers. What an idiot.


----------



## SHAWZER

Is today still Happy Beer Day ?


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Is today still Happy Beer Day ?


Today was ushers and groom go golfing with me tagging along.
A rough estimate was 80 lost balls. A few hundred swings and no ball movement lol.
Maybe a couple of beers...


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Today was ushers and groom go golfing with me tagging along.
> A rough estimate was 80 lost balls. A few hundred swings and no ball movement lol.
> Maybe a couple of beers...


So normal golfing weekend for you....!!?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> So normal golfing weekend for you....!!?


Well no golf tomorrow. 
They tell me I need to be at the venue 6 hours early...


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Well no golf tomorrow.
> They tell me I need to be at the venue 6 hours early...


You must be the wallet or the valet....


----------



## cet

The valet job was taken...


----------



## cet

The wedding kicked my butt.


----------



## Mr.Markus

You do look pretty dogged....!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Best time of year to sit out with a beer after dark...

https://earthsky.org/astronomy-essentials/everything-you-need-to-know-perseid-meteor-shower/


----------



## SHAWZER

Best time of year to sit out with a beer .


----------



## cet

Special day.


----------



## BUFF

cet said:


> Special day.


The pups vest is pretty snazzy and tasteful..... unlike what the counter jockey from Mass does to his mutt...


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Best time of year to sit out with a beer after dark...
> 
> https://earthsky.org/astronomy-essentials/everything-you-need-to-know-perseid-meteor-shower/


Use to go backcountry camping for meteor shower season. One of the best place to watch them was the Marroon Bells just below tree line while sitting in the Conundrum hot spring having a Whiskey.


----------



## Triple L

Awesome pic @cet


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I think Cet should have been in the back putting.....
Or maybe on the mower 


Raining here. 
Grass keeps growing and I keep cutting


----------



## cet




----------



## cet




----------



## Mr.Markus

Must be fertilizer day with that pine air freshener in the cab...

Feeding the fish has become the highlight of my week...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Must be fertilizer day with that pine air freshener in the cab...
> 
> Feeding the fish has become the highlight of my week...
> 
> View attachment 219287


Lol.
The guy that doesn't think I know he smokes put it in there.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

is anyone near kitchener?





Im wondering if someone could go check on chad and see if he is ok.
he text me earlier and he was thinking about buying a ford.


----------



## Mr.Markus

No





















Im not near Kitchener...


----------



## Mr.Markus

My wife decided to stray from Chevy, so I talked her into a Buick...I pick it up on Monday


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Im wondering if someone could go check on chad and see if he is ok.
> he text me earlier and he was thinking about buying a ford.


Wouldn't be the first time, would it?

Isn't the definition of insanity repeating your mistakes?

Got to go old school!


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> is anyone near kitchener?
> 
> Im wondering if someone could go check on chad and see if he is ok.
> he text me earlier and he was thinking about buying a ford.


LOL!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver said:


> Wouldn't be the first time, would it?
> 
> Isn't the definition of insanity repeating your mistakes?
> 
> Got to go old school!


Did you blow the case up..?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> My wife decided to stray from Chevy, so I talked her into a Buick...I pick it up on


just debadge a durango hellcat and see if she notices


----------



## Mr.Markus

She had a look at a Jeep summit cause her dad worked for chrysler for 38 years and we get his employee family discount.
I started to convince her the Tahoe RS was the way to go, man it drove nice.
But she settled on the buick...

I was in a property (compound really) today that was 200 acres plus with 5 houses on it for family. The maintenance guys live there too. At least 6 convertible Porsches in the main parking and at least 8 golf carts an rtv and a toolcat down by the pickleball court. i need to make mow money. Felt like I was quoting D Trump...
ive been in some nice places but holy smokes.


----------



## Triple L

I tend to bet the guy is grumpy as hell and you can't get a smile out of him... At least that's all I can say about alot of my business owners who "made it"


----------



## Mr.Markus

I rode the whole property with the guy in a golf cart, super nice guy, smiles the whole time. Im pretty funny....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looking...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looking...


For what???


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> I tend to bet the guy is grumpy as hell and you can't get a smile out of him... At least that's all I can say about alot of my business owners who "made it"


I think this is where markus will do well because I find they all want me to cut their grass, not employees. They want their one guy.

I cut the place I never have a problem, I send someone else, 
oh the person who cut last time you were not here got clippings in the pool

so how was ppm jons new place? did he hire you


----------



## Mr.Markus

It helps that they do security checks on me and find me boring....Lol.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> Did you blow the case up..?


Head gaskets.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Wifes picking up the new buick tonight, sitting in the wallet seat...


----------



## Hydromaster

Summer time savings


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hydromaster said:


> Summer time savings


Mow money....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Paint is back in stock. Bought a skid.
Grass stopped growing

Paint the town yellow


On a side note I’m hiring and I am fascinated that there are people applying for a 50k a year job and they can’t get to work. Hold up I need to give you a way to work. Bahahahaha


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Layin Paint 8pm to 3am 
Layin down for a zzzz at the marriot 
Layin stripes at 8am 

Haven’t used brinks in a while. 
Send the truck


----------



## DeVries

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Paint is back in stock. Bought a skid.
> Grass stopped growing
> 
> Paint the town yellow
> 
> On a side note I'm hiring and I am fascinated that there are people applying for a 50k a year job and they can't get to work. Hold up I need to give you a way to work. Bahahahaha


As long a Ottawa keeps handing out the money it'll just keep getting harder to find staff. 
Maybe a new leader by the end of September, ha ha ya right. That wont change a thing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> As long a Ottawa keeps handing out the money it'll just keep getting harder to find staff.
> Maybe a new leader by the end of September, ha ha ya right. That wont change a thing.


He has dementia?


----------



## Mr.Markus

"I'll just take the truck and equipment home and I'll need a company gas card or visa"


----------



## DeVries

No

He has an I don't give a sh1t attitude. He's cocky and thinks he can do what he wants.

Dean, for 50 you can hire my self and my wife. I'd be happy with 100 a year and be able to shut my work mode of at 5pm 

Just imagine, you, Markus and my wife and I. Talk about getter done


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> No
> 
> He has an I don't give a sh1t attitude. He's cocky and thinks he can do what he wants.
> 
> Dean, for 50 you can hire my self and my wife. I'd be happy with 100 a year and be able to shut my work mode of at 5pm
> 
> Just imagine, you, Markus and my wife and I. Talk about getter done


I don't thinks I could support my wife on $50k.
Are we talking part time 65hr weeks...?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> No
> 
> He has an I don't give a sh1t attitude. He's cocky and thinks he can do what he wants.
> 
> Dean, for 50 you can hire my self and my wife. I'd be happy with 100 a year and be able to shut my work mode of at 5pm
> 
> Just imagine, you, Markus and my wife and I. Talk about getter done


Mon to Friday 7-4 spring summer fall
Sweep jobs or late night work take next day off or get paid extra. 
No weekends unless we were totally rained out all week. Never happened
Winter. It's snows we go. 
If no snow do mall litter jobs and general maintenance on machines and my properties, Keep salt bins full

I don't want to be your friend. I don't want our kids to be friends. 
I don't want to be the kid you never had.
Im not going to work with you every day.
I'm picky don't run over garbage


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Mon to Friday 7-4 spring summer fall
> Sweep jobs or late night work take next day off or get paid extra.
> No weekends unless we were totally rained out all week. Never happened
> Winter. It's snows we go.
> If no snow do mall litter jobs and general maintenance on machines and my properties, Keep salt bins full
> 
> I don't want to be your friend. I don't want our kids to be friends.
> I don't want to be the kid you never had.
> Im not going to work with you every day.
> I'm picky don't run over garbage


That's asking quite a bit...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Ok so pay more ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Ok so pay more ?


I'm with Al...I'd do it for $50k.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm with Al...I'd do it for $50k.


Pesos...?


----------



## SHAWZER

Metric colored money ??


----------



## Mr.Markus

...and wth am I supposed to do with myself on weekends.

Just stepped in the door and the rain burst down.







aw


----------



## SHAWZER

Free car wash ..... open another beer


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN has been acting strange for the last 24 hours , no forecasts or temps showing up on there site . Anyone else seeing this ?


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> TWN has been acting strange for the last 24 hours , no forecasts or temps showing up on there site . Anyone else seeing this ?


That's more accurate than their normal forecast.


----------



## DeVries

Seems ok to me. Maybe time to pay your phone/internet bill?


----------



## SHAWZER

All good now ...... same over exaggerated forecasts .


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SHAWZER said:


> All good now ...... same over exaggerated forecasts .


Only surpassed by the same over exaggerated complaints about the heat.... by people who work indoors


----------



## Mr.Markus

Man its hot...!


----------



## DeVries

Turf is getting crispy too.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Turf is getting crispy too.


I skipped a cut and yesterdays rain and humidity made mine go to seed.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Had some lone star fajitas in belleville today with Mrs champ. Her stories aren’t near as funny as jds or ppms and credit card roulette isn’t as fun either. 
Markus $4.25 is ur share of the nachos


----------



## Mr.Markus

Same as always... I don't even get to see any nachos...


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> Same as always... I don't even get to see any nachos...


Don't hate the player, hate the game.


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Man its hot...!


Hot (90*} with 10-15% humidity is ok..... the crap in the Midwest not so mulch


----------



## Mr.Markus

Man it's hot...


----------



## SilverPine

Yup, the one day I forget my cooler. Made the gas station and timmies rich today.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Man it's hot...


It really can stop now....


----------



## Mr.Markus

The garage fridge always has something for me when its been hot...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> The garage fridge always has something for me when its been hot...
> View attachment 219912


Fitting


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Fitting


Yeah, my wife bought it for me...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

looks like we have a little damage on one of the tractors. My understanding is this is cast 

I’ve located the company that makes it and emailed in to see if the section can be replaced. 
I’ve been told it’s Cast and not much I can do.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hose clamps and zip ties?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hose clamps and zip ties?


I had that under the metal hvac tape, plastidipped green but 
when markus put his wallet on the front for ballast it broke.

I did paperwork this afternoon and let a few calls go to voice mail.
I started getting emails "you didnt answer your phone, are you on vacation"
HA! I see no palm trees


----------



## SilverPine

Jb weld.
Seriously though, that won't be an easy fix.


----------



## cet

Chad would buy a new tractor. 
Pristine has probably had to fix far worse.
I'd retire.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Id go orange if JD isnt interested in helping you out...


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> looks like we have a little damage on one of the tractors. My understanding is this is cast
> 
> I've located the company that makes it and emailed in to see if the section can be replaced.
> I've been told it's Cast and not much I can do


You know that "sauter" is french for "Jump"


----------



## Triple L

The better question is what did he hit and how? And don't say I didn't feel anything


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Chad I got 99 problems and mrs champ ain’t one. However I only have 49 answers here.


----------



## Triple L

I kinda thought you fridge would be filled with "rich people beer" not that festival beer lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> I kinda thought you fridge would be filled with "rich people beer" not that festival beer lol


thats my rolling lunchbox cooler


----------



## SHAWZER

Bring in a few face cords of very dry wood this morning before the needed rain hits later today . No , I do not plan on burning any yet .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

has anyone mandated their employees be fully vaccinated?
I just read about air canada mandating this.

We have to carry proof of vaccine to enter courtyards at all retirement homes, otherwise we have to take a test and wait for the results to be negative to enter.


----------



## SilverPine

I will definitely lose a few guys if they make it mandatory.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Ive never had so many people apply that either dont have a way to get to work or can't drive but can get to work.



I have started to have to ask specific questions...
do you have a reliable way to get to work and what is it?
example at 4am when its snowing
do you have a drivers lic and can you provide an abstract if requested?
can you drive a pickup truck with a trailer?


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Ive never had so many people apply that either dont have a way to get to work or can't drive but can get to work.
> 
> I have started to have to ask specific questions...
> do you have a reliable way to get to work and what is it?
> example at 4am when its snowing
> do you have a drivers lic and can you provide an abstract if requested?
> can you drive a pickup truck wuo zaith a trailer?


Maybe its time for you to give them a written and practical exam during the 4 stage hiring process like Honda and GM. Throw down some litter in the parking lot infront of the front door,if they dont pick it up on their way in... automatic fail.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Maybe its time for you to give them a written and practical exam during the 4 stage hiring process like Honda and GM. Throw down some litter in the parking lot infront of the front door,if they dont pick it up on their way in... automatic fail.


my friend who has something like 30 houses he rents 
will only rent a place to a person if he can stop by their existing place to drop off the application.

part 2 and 3 of your next interview will be I will be calling you like its a snow event. answering and showing up will move you on to the next level.

I once had a new hire speak up to us all as a group and say 
"i hope we get some snow soon so we get some practice"
champ - "practice!" "it snows its game time, man, you want practice we will see you at 4am tomorrow in you can run that sidewalk tractor thru the route, cya then"

had some tractors doing dry runs thru downtown really got people talking


----------



## DeVries

Must be quite the system rolling thru Toronto. Planes are flying around it.


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> Must be quite the system rolling thru Toronto. Planes are flying around it.
> View attachment 220029
> View attachment 220029


Chem trails....Clouds are being seeded with COVID Vaccine


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Lots of lightning here.

hope it hits the toolcat


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Raise the boom!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mark Oomkes said:


> Raise the boom!


It would have to run to allow me to do that.


----------



## m_ice

MIDTOWNPC said:


> It would have to run to allow me to do that.


Put a set of golf clubs in the bed


----------



## Mr.Markus

m_ice said:


> Put a set of golf clubs in the bed


You thinking maybe Cet could fix it...?

Does it crank?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

It’s got a leak that’s somewhere under the centre console. It starts runs and then tells me battery low and starts beeping. I think alternator needs to be tested and changed. 
maybe battery also


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> It's got a leak that's somewhere under the centre console. It starts runs and then tells me battery low and starts beeping. I think alternator needs to be tested and changed.
> maybe battery also


Those are both fun to replace...


----------



## Triple L

Or just leave it in the grocery store parking lot with the keys in the door


MIDTOWNPC said:


> It's got a leak that's somewhere under the centre console. It starts runs and then tells me battery low and starts beeping. I think alternator needs to be tested and changed.
> maybe battery also


You'd hope the computer guy is good with electronics


----------



## cet

m_ice said:


> Put a set of golf clubs in the bed


Make sure there's no 1 iron, even God can't hit one.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Or just leave it in the grocery store parking lot with the keys in the door
> 
> You'd hope the computer guy is good with electronics


It doesnt have ac so its running windows.


----------



## Mr.Markus

What fluid is it leaking below the console?
_Engine oil, hydro, fuel...?_


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

we took an electric


Mr.Markus said:


> What fluid is it leaking below the console?
> _Engine oil, hydro, fuel._


hydraulic

one of the many many hoses

most likely all the seats will have to come out again.
Its such a knuckle buster of a good time.
handy andy has been off for a little bit as his wife was not well after an accident.
he is back to work now with some normal hours.

today he lined up about 15 machines and got them all sprayed with woolwax.
we are running that thru a titan electric painter. it works great and in the 
sun and heat that stuff creeps very very well.

salters are working on all the sidewalk tractors, blades work, few hoses to get.
long term forcast says we are ok but Im ready


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> What fluid is it leaking below the console?
> _Engine oil, hydro, fuel...?_


Blinker


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> we took an electric
> 
> hydraulic
> 
> one of the many many hoses
> 
> most likely all the seats will have to come out again.
> Its such a knuckle buster of a good time.
> handy andy has been off for a little bit as his wife was not well after an accident.
> he is back to work now with some normal hours.
> 
> today he lined up about 15 machines and got them all sprayed with woolwax.
> we are running that thru a titan electric painter. it works great and in the
> sun and heat that stuff creeps very very well.
> 
> salters are working on all the sidewalk tractors, blades work, few hoses to get.
> long term forcast says we are ok but Im ready


Smells like sheep...?


----------



## DeVries

MIDTOWNPC said:


> we took an electric
> 
> hydraulic
> 
> one of the many many hoses
> 
> most likely all the seats will have to come out again.
> Its such a knuckle buster of a good time.
> handy andy has been off for a little bit as his wife was not well after an accident.
> he is back to work now with some normal hours.
> 
> today he lined up about 15 machines and got them all sprayed with woolwax.
> we are running that thru a titan electric painter. it works great and in the
> sun and heat that stuff creeps very very well.
> 
> salters are working on all the sidewalk tractors, blades work, few hoses to get.
> long term forcast says we are ok but Im ready


Wish I had the time to do stuff like that. My shop guy is getting fall stuff ready. Winter equipment will be a month or 2 yet.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> Wish I had the time to do stuff like that. My shop guy is getting fall stuff ready. Winter equipment will be a month or 2 yet.


My shop guy is getting tomorrow's stuff ready...

Had my first Kawi in 21 years put an inspection port in the side of itself yesterday. 1100 hours - apparently oil level is checked daily...

That's on a V554 Markus.

Did I mention before how I hate 2cyl gas motors?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I hate Kawakaze's as much as Stihls.


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver said:


> My shop guy is getting tomorrow's stuff ready...
> 
> Had my first Kawi in 21 years put an inspection port in the side of itself yesterday. 1100 hours - apparently oil level is checked daily...
> 
> That's on a V554 Markus.
> 
> Did I mention before how I hate 2cyl gas motors


Ive had good luck with kawis, hopefully its a one off. 
i was going to swap out a smaller pulley in it to get a better tip speed but maybe I better not invest the time...
It has a 5 yr commercial warranty no?
I forget the hour warranty.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Smells like sheep...?


Still not allowed near the sheep Markus?
Lol

no it doesn't smell like sheep
It's some thick stuff. Very similar to fluid film


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I bought a new box sweeper and it has some pretty nice features. I really like the hose holder. I said pardon


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Clear diesel on the reserve. 
just happen to be spraying and running low. Double score


----------



## BUFF

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Clear diesel on the reserve.
> just happen to be spraying and running low. Double score


Seems expensive


----------



## Mr.Markus

Did they make you buy smokes with it too, check your Ram for tracking devices.


----------



## edgeair

If anyone in Ontario is looking for plows and equipment, tractors, loader, liquid system, we are selling: https://www.plowsite.com/threads/snow-equipment-for-sale.181373/


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Did they make you buy smokes with it too, check your Ram for tracking devices.


Funny you mention Rams and tracking devices..... I rented a Ram 1500 for a recent road trip and when I crossed time zones the clock would change to the time zone I was in.


----------



## edgeair

BUFF said:


> Funny you mention Rams and tracking devices..... I rented a Ram 1500 for a recent road trip and when I crossed time zones the clock would change to the time zone I was in.


Based off onboard gps, not necessarily a tracking device.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

edgeair said:


> Based off onboard gps, not necessarily a tracking device.


Satellite radidio...


----------



## BUFF

edgeair said:


> Based off onboard gps, not necessarily a tracking device.


GPS tracks /monitors movement which is tracking.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> GPS tracks /monitors movement which is tracking.


You're phone duz the same thing.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're phone duz the same thing.


Yes when using the Googler Maps thingy and use the locating thingy.
Don't use the locating thingy often, my road trip is the first time I turned it on in several years. 
Also put my phone in Airplane mode when when oot and aboot. I'm driving and don't care aboot being accessible till I reach my destination. Plus I don't drain the battery since the phone isn't searching for a signal when I in a 100mile dead zone.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Take it to the conspiracy thread on your own side of the border fellas....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Did they make you buy smokes with it too, check your Ram for tracking devices.


Why check my ram for tracking devices.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nevermind, youll have a new one before they even find you.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Nevermind, youll have a new one before they even find you.


Sirius radio calls me almost every day because they think I have something like 25 subscriptions.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Sirius radio calls me almost every day because they think I have something like 25 subscriptions.


Mine was up for renewal. I procrastinated and finally answered their call. Blah, blah, blah this is how much it's going to costs...I said do you have any deals?

Oh, yeah, we can do something like $6/month instead of $26/month. Idiots.


----------



## Triple L

Built-in XM to my house when redoing the saufit and facia, probably the best $35 I've ever spent


----------



## Mr.Markus

i use cdn tire work tunes all day. 
Static doesnt bother me, its the sound of the mower they play in the background that gets on my nerves.
I call the radio stations all the time to complain...


----------



## Mr.Markus

We had a pretty bad localized storm blow threw last weekend. A gentleman was killed in the local golf course parking lot after a tree took down a tree and some lines across his.pick up and he tried to extinguish the fire.
Lots of downed trees, one of my customers on the escarpment said they got 17" of rain that night, might be a little bit of an embellishment.
Cutting the back pathways on a large property and this tree looks like it might of got a bolt. Not burnt but an interesting peel and no branches around it that could've done it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Im no expert and I haven't seen or know the truck but this seems like a deal for someone. 
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equip...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social


----------



## Randall Ave

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Im no expert and I haven't seen or know the truck but this seems like a deal for someone.
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equip...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social


VT 365, in other words, a ford 6.0. run away.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Randall Ave said:


> VT 365, in other words, a ford 6.0. run away.


International really made a name for themselves in the mid 2000s


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Got it.


----------



## Matt_KMS

Cant' really see that truck being a viable option for a "G license" driver unless you are planning to have someone load it with 1-2 yards of salt for the night, lol. Looks pretty cool overall with the plow setup though!


----------



## TandJygk

We have the same international 07 vt365, but crew cab with dump box and with our 4.5 yard striker in the dumpbox empty, truck weighs in on the scales at 13,000lbs(ish) with a full tank of fuel.

We had to replace the turbo ($1500) last year and it needs to be plugged in for the winter. Other that that no issues with the vt365, company we work with bought 12 with the maxxforce. He has 1 left.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

TandJygk said:


> We have the same international 07 vt365, but crew cab with dump box and with our 4.5 yard striker in the dumpbox empty, truck weighs in on the scales at 13,000lbs(ish) with a full tank of fuel.
> 
> We had to replace the turbo ($1500) last year and it needs to be plugged in for the winter. Other that that no issues with the vt365, company we work with bought 12 with the maxxforce. He has 1 left.


1st post.
welcome to plowsite


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> i use cdn tire work tunes all day.
> Static doesnt bother me, its the sound of the mower they play in the background that gets on my nerves.
> I call the radio stations all the time to complain...


I just listen to my theme song
mow money mo problems on repeat


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Happy long weekend


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

And out came the sun and dried up all the rain….

and left me a nice clean parking lot to spray 
Send it ! 

always hungry $


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Colour me up two in town done 
8km on the boots 

sky looks like it might spit a little rain 
But the pavement is so hot it’s dry in 45 mins


----------



## SilverPine

9 week wait at miska. But it's finally done!


----------



## SHAWZER

Tornado Warning for southern Ontario , I was already in the basement drinking some beer .


----------



## Triple L

SilverPine said:


> 9 week wait at miska. But it's finally done!
> View attachment 220372
> View attachment 220373


I've know guys who's miska hasn't lasted 9 days... Look it over very in-depth, just a word of advice


----------



## Mr.Markus

i had one in the 90s, their delivery time was about the same. Lol. It was cheap and I sold it 10 years later for what I paid for it but had to work on it a couple times a year.


----------



## DeVries

71 mm of rain overnight. Guess the drought is over.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> 71 mm of rain overnight. Guess the drought is over.


Poured here too - have no clue what we got, but the ground took it. Only a few puddles.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> i had one in the 90s, their delivery time was about the same. Lol. It was cheap and I sold it 10 years later for what I paid for it but had to work on it a couple times a year.


What he said, same with mine.

Tornadoes all around us last night, was just a wall of water when it came ashore. Rained and thundered till 11 anyway, one of the longest and most violent storms I can remember.


----------



## ff1221

Thats the radar when it hit, love the purple. Thank God it wasn't snow.


----------



## SilverPine

I'd call it a wall too.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

emails started showing up this am about all staff, contractors and maintenance must be fully vaccinated.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/canada-long-term-care-vaccine-mandate-1.6154297
I know there are companies that dont have fully vaccinated staff.
Will the school board be next ?


----------



## DeVries

Idiots. 

They and the hospitals will be short staffed. Hospitals will say they are overcrowded, only because so many nurses will have left.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Idiots.
> 
> They and the hospitals will be short staffed. Hospitals will say they are overcrowded, only because so many nurses will have left.


And they are going to be even more shortstaffed when those that remain working quit because they're getting burned out by mandatory overtime (or whatever it's called up there).


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> And they are going to be even more shortstaffed when those that remain working quit because they're getting burned out by mandatory overtime (or whatever it's called up there).


Is that a thing you have to look out for in employees?


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> Idiots.
> 
> They and the hospitals will be short staffed. Hospitals will say they are overcrowded, only because so many nurses will have left.


The only thing COVID eliminated was common sense.

Be careful spouting that CS around - people may have trouble understanding you.


----------



## GMC Driver

Good bye old friend...


----------



## Mr.Markus

You will miss the shuttle shift the most...


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> You will miss the shuttle shift the most...


And the 4BT. It was a great machine - never cost anything besides reg. maintenance and tires. Put BKTs on it a few years ago and it pushed awesome. Just got too small for it's winter site, and discovered that they retain their value really well.


----------



## DeVries

I've still got mine. Cab is getting a bit crusty but still a strong machine.

Hope you don't have to wait for a replacement.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> I've still got mine. Cab is getting a bit crusty but still a strong machine.
> 
> Hope you don't have to wait for a replacement.


Replacement is in the yard.

Blade was booked 2 months ago - hopefully no issues there.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

GMC Driver said:


> Replacement is in the yard.
> 
> Blade was booked 2 months ago - hopefully no issues there.


No need for a blade. No snow this year.


----------



## BUFF

MIDTOWNPC said:


> No need for a blade. No snow this year.


Canceled due to the Delta Delta Delta?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BUFF said:


> Canceled due to the Delta Delta Delta?


Thought we were on...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Thought we were on...
> 
> View attachment 220626


I have no idea what that means but simply because it says no cookie
Im out.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I have no idea what that means but simply because it says no cookie
> Im out.


Hold on a minute, you own a computer store and don't know about the Tri-Lambs? For shame!


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

RIP Norm Macdonald. Def one of the best. Here he is doing Rodney Dangerfield.


----------



## SilverPine

Looking to sub out a small commercial building in Oshawa if anyone is interested.


----------



## Triple L

Glad I ordered my plow 3 months ago


"The 8-14LE were delayed due to steel supply from CBR laser. But we do have everything needed and these are in production. He WILL get his blade. Customer can relax, he will get the blade long before it snows!!! They are planned now for delivery early October."


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> Customer can relax, he will get the blade long before it snows!!!


Before it snows in Florida?


----------



## DeVries

FWIW I ordered a flex edge in June, its still not in.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> FWIW I ordered a flex edge in June, its still not in.


It's pretty crazy to think sometimes also that the blade is $20k. 
I have some $15k blades on $15k machines.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Glad I ordered my plow 3 months ago
> 
> "The 8-14LE were delayed due to steel supply from CBR laser. But we do have everything needed and these are in production. He WILL get his blade. Customer can relax, he will get the blade long before it snows!!! They are planned now for delivery early October."


When in doubt salt it out ? Lmao

Maybe you should presalt


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> It's pretty crazy to think sometimes also that the blade is $20k.
> I have some $15k blades on $15k machines.


26 to be exact


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> 26 to be exact


your going to love it 
My favourite is driving to the site when she's real deep seeing everyone in a truck pushing their brains out and I stop to grab a coffee. Then it's time to Plow the site and pass them again still pushing their brains out. Flick the lights. If Jd taught me anything it was when snows the factor get a tractor and don't ever touch the dishwasher. I don't want to boost his ego but I think he was on to something.

Btw I'm do for a new dishwasher it's ten years old. couldn't tell you a thing about it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> your going to love it
> My favourite is driving to the site when she's real deep seeing everyone in a truck pushing their brains out and I stop to grab a coffee. Then it's time to Plow the site and pass them again still pushing their brains out. Flick the lights. If Jd taught me anything it was when snows the factor get a tractor and don't ever touch the dishwasher. I don't want to boost his ego but I think he was on to something.
> 
> Btw I'm do for a new dishwasher it's ten years old. couldn't tell you a thing about it.


Puff ball season....!


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Puff ball season....!
> View attachment 220898


What in the H is that, a fungus?


----------



## Mr.Markus

They are puff balls they pop up overnight, good fried up with butter...a fall mushroom delicacy....https://www.thestar.com/life/food_wine/2020/09/20/its-giant-puffball-mushroom-season-heres-how-to-identify-and-prepare-them.html


----------



## Mr.Markus

Not a good weekend for these folks...


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> your going to love it
> My favourite is driving to the site when she's real deep seeing everyone in a truck pushing their brains out and I stop to grab a coffee. Then it's time to Plow the site and pass them again still pushing their brains out. Flick the lights. If Jd taught me anything it was when snows the factor get a tractor and don't ever touch the dishwasher. I don't want to boost his ego but I think he was on to something.
> 
> Btw I'm do for a new dishwasher it's ten years old. couldn't tell you a thing about it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Picked up some new driveways for the winter...upsell on grading as they see my list of services. Weekend properties always my favorite...
Thought their horses were out when I first drove up but they are actually all metal with a beautiful natural rust patina...


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Picked up some new driveways for the winter...upsell on grading as they see my list of services. Weekend properties always my favorite...
> Thought their horses were out when I first drove up but they are actually all metal with a beautiful natural rust patina...
> 
> View attachment 220939


Low maintenance yard art


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> Low maintenance yard art


Cheaper than real horses....


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Cheaper than real horses....


Oh heck yeah... even free horses cost a couple hundred a month when you split the cost over a year unless you grow your own feed and trim/shoe them yourself.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

What a waste of 600 million....


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Pristine PM ltd said:


> What a waste of 600 million....


Not to our Prime Minister, our money has no bounds. We've become a socialist country with our economy run by other countries.
$600 million is nothing compared to what's coming.
Wait til the next generation sees the bill.
Only good news is some lost their pension because the election was called before they got in their 6 years.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

So the signs can come down now and we don’t have to trim around all them and push mow. That’s exciting.


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> So the signs can come down now and we don't have to trim around all them and push mow. That's exciting.


You always see the silver lining, thats what I like about you!


----------



## JD Dave

ff1221 said:


> You always see the silver lining, thats what I like about you!


He's still young and motivated by money. Give him time.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The money motivates what the old guys are motivated by.....


----------



## Unique Landscaping

What weather radar do you guys use, I’m looking at the weather network and there’s some rain but it doesn’t look like a lot, and doesn’t look like there’s much behind it, so I don’t really know what I’m missing


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Intellicast has decent radar


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> The money motivates what the old guys are motivated by.....


Answer is bikini's ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The weather channel 
Storm cast app


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Answer is bikini's ?


Very close.....you almost didnt get the cheese...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Unique Landscaping said:


> What weather radar do you guys use, I'm looking at the weather network and there's some rain but it doesn't look like a lot, and doesn't look like there's much behind it, so I don't really know what I'm missing


What you could be missing is a non existing accurate prediction which is commonly found in weather forecasts. 
Lol. Also known in winter as 10-15cm 
And it's a dusting


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Intellicast has decent radar





MIDTOWNPC said:


> The weather channel
> Storm cast app


Thanks guys, I'll try those.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

MIDTOWNPC said:


> What you could be missing is a non existing accurate prediction which is commonly found in weather forecasts.
> Lol. Also known in winter as 10-15cm
> And it's a dusting


Lol, I hear ya.
Chance of a flurry overnight only to wake up at 4am and rush out to put the plow on


----------



## Triple L

Money is my biggest motivator and I thought othet people similar in age it would be their motivator too... I couldn't have been more wrong... Nobody gives a crap about money, it's all about the lifestyle job, 30 hrs a week, paid for 40, off every Friday, +2 hrs each week for having good attendance, complimentary everything... Come to think about it, that looks like my next job ad LOL


----------



## GMC Driver

Had a long term employee give notice yesterday. Signed a 3 year contract this spring, he gets 3 weeks paid vacation, gross salary of $70k, plus health benefits package. Runs a lawn crew, plows a site in winter and oversees all operations there. But ends up with a lot of time off when it doesn't snow.

Going to a job up north, 2 weeks on, one week off. Says it pays $3500/week, 100 hour work week (not sure how that gets done). OT and all the bells & whistles....

I'm not sure to be annoyed, angry, or just let it go. He won't ever be happy enough.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> I'm not sure to be annoyed, angry, or just let it go.


Yes?

Can't imagine the 100 hour weeks wouldn't get old pretty quick.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

GMC Driver said:


> I'm not sure to be annoyed, angry, or just let it go. He won't ever be happy enough.


Kind of why I'm solo, tried hiring people about 15 years ago, what a mess, figured I'd be better off working later than relying on someone that doesn't show up.

Unreal he signs a contract and just walks away, if it was the other way around he'd be screaming.

Between insurance, gas, repairs, employees, taxes, etc, might be getting priced out of business


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver said:


> Had a long term employee give notice yesterday. Signed a 3 year contract this spring, he gets 3 weeks paid vacation, gross salary of $70k, plus health benefits package. Runs a lawn crew, plows a site in winter and oversees all operations there. But ends up with a lot of time off when it doesn't snow.
> 
> Going to a job up north, 2 weeks on, one week off. Says it pays $3500/week, 100 hour work week (not sure how that gets done). OT and all the bells & whistles....
> 
> I'm not sure to be annoyed, angry, or just let it go. He won't ever be happy enough.


Im moving to the Bahamas, he looked like a good fit to keep things going here....
Sorry!!!


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> Im moving to the Bahamas, he looked like a good fit to keep things going here....
> Sorry!!!


So with those hours I take it you only have him on part time ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Unique Landscaping said:


> So with those hours I take it you only have him on part time ?


I dont need as much money in the Bahamas as I do running a plowing operation.... If I find myself short Ill make it up selling t shirts on the beach


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Money is my biggest motivator and I thought othet people similar in age it would be their motivator too... I couldn't have been more wrong... Nobody gives a crap about money, it's all about the lifestyle job, 30 hrs a week, paid for 40, off every Friday, +2 hrs each week for having good attendance, complimentary everything... Come to think about it, that looks like my next job ad LOL


truck, boots, shirts, coats, gloves, hats, ear plugs, time to go to the dentist mid week during mid day. (note: everyone I ever give a jacket to quits mid snow season)
might as well have a guy on a bicycle show up to the site, with fresh bagels and sliced fruit for break.
better make room in your shop for a company gym they can come and work out so they can stay healthy. 
better get them a company phone, and their own email.
Id like my name on my shirt too. 
Can you have your admin personelle contact me I seem to be having an issue with my outgoing mail signature. 
I heard you take trips to some of the landscape shows, when do we go to those? 
I just want to confirm Im going to work directly with you right boss?
like I only want to work if your working.

Its a full on day of no work just to meet, interview, negotiate and hire someone.

what a pain it is to make a roe for someone who royally sucks and totally lied that they have experience doing things... 
oh and you worked for like 20 hours, awesome Ill just do the t4 now.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> I dont need as much money in the Bahamas as I do running a plowing operation.... If I find myself short Ill make it up selling t shirts on the beach


bikini bottoms.
mmm
mr markus maintence


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> truck, boots, shirts, coats, gloves, hats, ear plugs, time to go to the dentist mid week during mid day. (note: everyone I ever give a jacket to quits mid snow season)
> might as well have a guy on a bicycle show up to the site, with fresh bagels and sliced fruit for break.
> better make room in your shop for a company gym they can come and work out so they can stay healthy.
> better get them a company phone, and their own email.
> Id like my name on my shirt too.
> Can you have your admin personelle contact me I seem to be having an issue with my outgoing mail signature.
> I heard you take trips to some of the landscape shows, when do we go to those?
> I just want to confirm Im going to work directly with you right boss?
> like I only want to work if your working.
> 
> Its a full on day of no work just to meet, interview, negotiate and hire someone.
> 
> what a pain it is to make a roe for someone who royally sucks and totally lied that they have experience doing things...
> oh and you worked for like 20 hours, awesome Ill just do the t4 now.


Huh...so that border thing doesn't really make a difference.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> bikini bottoms.
> mmm
> mr markus maintence


No tops....lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

https://www.businessinsider.com/her...7,000 employees,84% high job satisfaction and
wifi enabled shuttles to and from work.
cause I have experience driving with an enclosed trailer.
I just am not allowed to drive right now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/her...7,000 employees,84% high job satisfaction and
> wifi enabled shuttles to and from work.
> cause I have experience driving with an enclosed trailer.
> I just am not allowed to drive right now.


So . I could negotiate a higher salary, no kids in childcare no maternity leave... Bahama office


----------



## BUFF

MIDTOWNPC said:


> truck, boots, shirts, coats, gloves, hats, ear plugs, time to go to the dentist mid week during mid day. (note: everyone I ever give a jacket to quits mid snow season)
> might as well have a guy on a bicycle show up to the site, with fresh bagels and sliced fruit for break.
> better make room in your shop for a company gym they can come and work out so they can stay healthy.
> better get them a company phone, and their own email.
> Id like my name on my shirt too.
> Can you have your admin personelle contact me I seem to be having an issue with my outgoing mail signature.
> I heard you take trips to some of the landscape shows, when do we go to those?
> I just want to confirm Im going to work directly with you right boss?
> like I only want to work if your working.
> 
> Its a full on day of no work just to meet, interview, negotiate and hire someone.
> 
> what a pain it is to make a roe for someone who royally sucks and totally lied that they have experience doing things...
> oh and you worked for like 20 hours, awesome Ill just do the t4 now.


I had a younger guys request a 2hr lunch so he could work oot, take a sauna and shower. He said it helps him clear his head and makes him more productive. I told him this is not grade school and we don't take recess. He quit a few weeks later.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BUFF said:


> I had a younger guys request a 2hr lunch so he could work oot, take a sauna and shower. He said it helps him clear his head and makes him more productive. I told him this is not grade school and we don't take recess. He quit a few weeks later.


Auto workers used to get spoiled too when the going was good...


----------



## ff1221

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Auto workers used to get spoiled too when the going was good...


Yeah, how's that working out now?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> So . I could negotiate a higher salary, no kids in childcare no maternity leave... Bahama office


Now JD on the other hand….


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Now JD on the other hand….


Grading on a curve isnt fair....


----------



## SHAWZER

If all this rain was snow , we would be buried


----------



## schrader

Sounds like some people are washed out.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

schrader said:


> Sounds like some people are washed out.


I think I'm going to have to go out and buy a boat


----------



## DeVries

52mm here since dinner time yesterday. I believe thats about 1 months rain in 24hrs.

Yup glad that wasn't all snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Any critters walking by in pairs?


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes?
> 
> Can't imagine the 100 hour weeks wouldn't get old pretty quick.


My thoughts as well. That's 14+hours a day, 7 days a week. Can't see that happening.



Unique Landscaping said:


> So with those hours I take it you only have him on part time ?


Averages 2000 hours a year.

Am I that far out of touch? Is that a low wage in our industry? Because if it is, I think I may have to reconsider a few things.

Simply put, we try to pay as well as we can, and treat our employees well. But it seems like there's always that "grass is greener" mentality hanging around, and I don't know whether or not it really is.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

GMC Driver said:


> My thoughts as well. That's 14+hours a day, 7 days a week. Can't see that happening.
> 
> Averages 2000 hours a year.
> 
> Am I that far out of touch? Is that a low wage in our industry? Because if it is, I think I may have to reconsider a few things.
> 
> Simply put, we try to pay as well as we can, and treat our employees well. But it seems like there's always that "grass is greener" mentality hanging around, and I don't know whether or not it really is.


The grass is greener over there, but the parking lots are black and juicy here and tractors are greener then their grass.

I had a guy leave a few months ago.
I did his job, we were done two days faster. I took his pay and then the other two days kept going. I really enjoyed the raise! 
Let em walk.

If you wanted to work MORE hours for more pay then tell your boss.
One min someone wants a salary the next they want to be hourly. 
Suck n Blow Syndrome


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

fast forward to 42 seconds.
My son tells me I needed to look this up as employees dont listen. lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

GMC Driver I'll be headed your way one day next week as I just bought something from Berg. Maybe Ill let you buy me lunch


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> GMC Driver I'll be headed your way one day next week as I just bought something from Berg. Maybe Ill let you buy me lunch


You bet!

No nachos in Niagara...


----------



## DeVries

Ok, enough of the fog and drizzle already.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Ok, enough of the fog and drizzle already.


It's just like the homeland.

But yes.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Ok, enough of the fog and drizzle already.


Im still stuck at home, i hadn't noticed...


----------



## GMC Driver

Very wet again - 2.5" rain since Sunday afternoon at the yard.

Just glad it's liquid. Lots of landscaping left yet.

Conversion would make that close to 30" of snow? Just been noticing that the rain comes in inches now, and in a shorter time frame. Sign for winter?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Icy out


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Icy out


Meh....couldve got you closer!


----------



## By-The-Lake

Looking for a recommendation for a GPS tracker and also liability insurance. Had a slip and fall claim from 2017 that was abandoned this summer. Which is great except that they treat you as guilty until proven innocent along with the premiums that go along with that. So with that claim off the books I am back to claim free status, and a few thousand poorer due to increased premiums. Any leads appreciated. Feel free to PM.


----------



## SilverPine

A good broker will help you with that. I can recommend if you want.
As for GPS I use ituran in my equipment.
https://www.ituranusa.com/


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Icy out


https://www.instagram.com/reel/CUryv5OgyVs/?utm_medium=copy_link
My son was pretty happy to get the puck and Gallagher was trying to get him to switch teams. This morning we found out it's all over the internet and tv.

I'd say his excitement level is at;
guy with a new tractor and blade
30cm storm done at midnight excited


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> GMC Driver I'll be headed your way one day next week as I just bought something from Berg. Maybe Ill let you buy me lunch


You may have stole that one from under my nose - but got this one instead. It was a better deal anyways! :laugh:

Anyone need a 244J frame?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

GMC Driver said:


> You may have stole that one from under my nose - but got this one instead. It was a better deal anyways! :laugh:
> 
> Anyone need a 244J frame?


Is a 244j same as a 444j frame ?


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver said:


> You may have stole that one from under my nose - but got this one instead. It was a better deal anyways! :laugh:
> 
> Anyone need a 244J frame?


Will 244 fit a 324?

If so please.


----------



## DeVries

Thanksgiving views are spot on north of Orillia again.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

happy thanksgiving to everyone


----------



## WIPensFan

MIDTOWNPC said:


> https://www.instagram.com/reel/CUryv5OgyVs/?utm_medium=copy_link
> My son was pretty happy to get the puck and Gallagher was trying to get him to switch teams. This morning we found out it's all over the internet and tv.
> 
> I'd say his excitement level is at;
> guy with a new tractor and blade
> 30cm storm done at midnight excited


Makes me mad!
I hate Brendon Gallagher! PITA!!
Now I have to like him because I love when players take the time to do that. Ugh!!!


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Is a 244j same as a 444j frame ?


Negative


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Have you guys seen these ?


----------



## SHAWZER

No rain in the forecast for today ..... wrong again


----------



## ff1221

You got rain? Sunny here all day


----------



## SHAWZER

About an hour shower earlier this morning .


----------



## ff1221

The rain can officially come to an end


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Its too big. 
I don’t know I like it


----------



## ff1221

Thats what she said!


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Its too big.
> I don't know I like it


I was told be careful loading it. Must back straight into the pile, don't hit the corners on anything. Or they bend up pretty quick. Other than that, they are useful.

So like most things, as long as the operator isn't a cowboy you should be okay.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ff1221 said:


> Thats what she said!


pardon?


----------



## SHAWZER

Little bit of snow on the ground around Flesherton - Durham - Dundalk area .


----------



## ff1221

I sure don't need it for a few weeks, or months!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Fill it up


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Fill it up


You need a bit more. It's not full yet.


----------



## Ajlawn1

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Have you guys seen these ?


Seems to be the hot thing for lots around the holidays... Can't imagine the ROI is worth it...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> Seems to be the hot thing for lots around the holidays... Can't imagine the ROI is worth it...


They'd get stolen here...
The town had a large generator on a trailer for running the town wells a few years back, grew legs never to be seen again.
https://www.orangeville.com/news-story/5749920-town-trailer-and-generator-stolen-near-erin-well/


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> They'd get stolen here...
> The town had a large generator on a trailer for running the town wells a few years back, grew legs never to be seen again.
> https://www.orangeville.com/news-story/5749920-town-trailer-and-generator-stolen-near-erin-well/


Meh... Batteries and solar panels... Only one that'd steal them would be @WIPensFan


----------



## WIPensFan

Ajlawn1 said:


> Meh... Batteries and solar panels... Only one that'd steal them would be @WIPensFan


Gotta keep the Jeep runnin at all costs!


----------



## WIPensFan

Since I’m here in the Canadian thread…did any of you boys/girls/other catch that Leafs game last night?? I did…:yow!:


----------



## Mr.Markus

With the recent catalytic converter stealing craze there have been instances where the thieves carry wifi jammers, cameras just go to static till they drive away.


----------



## SHAWZER

The Leafs are playing again ?


----------



## Ajlawn1

WIPensFan said:


> Since I'm here in the Canadian thread…did any of you boys/girls/other catch that Leafs game last night?? I did…:yow!:


No everyone here knows hockey belongs in Tampa Bay Florida...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> With the recent catalytic converter stealing craze there have been instances where the thieves carry wifi jammers, cameras just go to static till they drive away.


That's pretty high tech for stealing cats...


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> The Leafs are playing again ?


They're on the ice...

https://ca.sports.yahoo.com/news/nh...e-ice-just-5-games-into-season-003336140.html


----------



## WIPensFan

SHAWZER said:


> The Leafs are playing again ?


Kinda…


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's pretty high tech for stealing cats...


Company that was hit here lost 20 along with DPFs...in one night.


----------



## Mr.Markus

In weather....Got our first good frost last night.....


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> In weather....Got our first good frost last night.....


Heavy dew here but haven't had a good heavy frost yet.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mr.Markus said:


> Company that was hit here lost 20 along with DPFs...in one night.


But stuff like this can sit on the side of the road for 2 months and not go anywhere...it is brand new but its a toro so probably doesnt run.


----------



## SHAWZER

Traffic cones would at least disappear around here .....


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> But stuff like this can sit on the side of the road for 2 months and not go anywhere...it is brand new but its a toro so probably doesnt run.
> View attachment 222437


Where is this exactly?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Where is this exactly?


Alongside the road, under a tree.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Where is this exactly?


New irrigation install macheen...?


----------



## DeVries

Erin has a surplus in their budget this year, so they are installing a mainline so everyone can have irrigation next year.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Erin has a surplus in their budget this year, so they are installing a mainline so everyone can have irrigation next year.


We are getting a sewage treatment plant but this is working on high speed for some rural areas.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> We are getting a sewage treatment plant but this is working on high speed for some rural areas.


Much better than the cats that go around here with a square shovel splicing in the fibre optic. Just pitiful.


----------



## schrader

Another big rain storm on the way, if this keeps up in to winter we might actually get some snow this year.


----------



## GMC Driver

schrader said:


> Another big rain storm on the way, if this keeps up in to winter we might actually get some snow this year.


Only thing that scares me about these rain events is how much comes in a short amount of time. We've been seeing some rainfall events lately that bring 1.5-2 inches of rain on 5-6 hours. That's not fun to deal with - especially when they start at 2am.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Only thing that scares me about these rain events is how much comes in a short amount of time. We've been seeing some rainfall events lately that bring 1.5-2 inches of rain on 5-6 hours. That's not fun to deal with - especially when they start at 2am.


Yes


----------



## DeVries

Trying to cancel a concrete delivery, been on hold for 17mns. I guess we are not the only ones calling it a day.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

GMC Driver said:


> You need a bit more. It's not full yet.


Pardon ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Dean will take your concrete....he needs to go higher.


----------



## SilverPine

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Pardon ?


Hopefully you got it covered up..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SilverPine said:


> Hopefully you got it covered up..


Oh yeah


----------



## Mr.Markus

SilverPine said:


> Hopefully you got it covered up..


I give this advice to everybody....


----------



## DeVries

It can stop at anytime now...............

This would have been some serious snow storm if the temps were 10 degrees cooler.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

I’ve never seen this much rain in the last two months of the season. Looking at how the pattern has changed and just keeps coming around it’s almost like lake affect that you see in the winter. Ya if this was winter, it would be ugly.
Starting to wonder what winter is going to be like, can’t be much moisture left in those clouds, might have to buy a boat


----------



## SHAWZER

I picked up new rubber boots .... for the wife


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> I picked up new rubber boots .... for the wife


Frogg Toggs?


----------



## SHAWZER

No . Cheap , smelly china rubbers


----------



## SHAWZER

Rain from the East will wash the other side of my truck .


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Enough already


----------



## WIPensFan

Ya’ll really like to talk about the weather huh? Whatever floats your boat.
Sunny here in Madison, WI. Temp: 49


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> It can stop at anytime now...............
> 
> This would have been some serious snow storm if the temps were 10 degrees cooler.


I thought 7 this morning was cold, then the wind brought it down to 5 now...
Better start site checks tonight and get out of the house...adjust my eyes to night driving.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I thought 7 this morning was cold, then the wind brought it down to 5 now...
> Better start site checks tonight and get out of the house...adjust my eyes to night driving.


Old fart


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Old fart


You're older than me...!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> You're older than me...!
> 
> View attachment 222544


I know...but I'm not doing site checks to get my eyes accustomed to night time.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know...but I'm not doing site checks to get my eyes accustomed to night time.


Because they took your license away already?


----------



## SHAWZER

When cabin fever sets in ...... any excuse to get out of the house .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

did anyone buy anything from the Bryan’s auction today?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I bid up a bunch of stuff that someone from Cobourg wanted cheap....


----------



## DeVries

Good to see the sun today. Not sure how accurate my guage is but a lot of rain for 1 day.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> Good to see the sun today. Not sure how accurate my guage is but a lot of rain for 1 day.


Yes.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> I bid up a bunch of stuff that someone from Cobourg wanted cheap....


I'm not sure the stuff even sold
They don't have reserves but they have a price that Brian's will buy it for.

does anyone other then you have any money. 
Speaking of rice and beans maybe I'll get a burrito


----------



## Mr.Markus

Alot of stuff at Bryans ends up at Sunrise equip auctions, and even Stewarts I think its all a big scam, its gotten worse since online bidding came in. The stuff sits there for awhile and moves around.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Leafs are playing Mrs champs fave team. Lmao


----------



## SilverPine

You call that playing?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Global news predictions. 
https://globalnews.ca/news/8324459/ontario-winter-forecast-2021-2022/amp/
Similar to 2007-2008. Thinking back…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Global news predictions.
> https://globalnews.ca/news/8324459/ontario-winter-forecast-2021-2022/amp/
> Similar to 2007-2008. Thinking back…


Think we had 113" that season.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Global news predictions.
> https://globalnews.ca/news/8324459/ontario-winter-forecast-2021-2022/amp/
> Similar to 2007-2008. Thinking back…


This explains alot of why I got so many prepays in today, thanks Anthony!!!


----------



## SHAWZER

After a small plane lands on the 407 do they have to pay the minimum toll .


----------



## DeVries

Last snow piece showed up finally, ordered in May. I can breath a bit easier now.


----------



## Rum Runner

murray83 said:


> Ontario and the west is getting all the white stuff so far
> 
> Wheres my Noreaster? payup


Hello Murray 83, from Moncton


----------



## SHAWZER

From 15 years ago . Good Luck.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> From 15 years ago . Good Luck.


Like yesterday to you....

Spawning season.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

So I'm free, the IV came out today, surgery was on Sept 29, so a month of this thing tied to me was enough...hopefully.
Cut 16 acres today, 9 of it in the rain.
All stocked up on salt waiting on one more load of sand for the shed, guess I'll spend the weekend pulling out the blades, snowtires and salter. Im usually a little further ahead. I put some big increases through this season and Im actually surprised by the great responses thus far. 
2 bad responses but they didnt use me last year either, and I didnt miss them.
Back to the grind...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Congrats?


----------



## Mr.Markus

The question mark made that hilarious....


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> So I'm free, the IV came out today, surgery was on Sept 29, so a month of this thing tied to me was enough...hopefully.
> Cut 16 acres today, 9 of it in the rain.
> All stocked up on salt waiting on one more load of sand for the shed, guess I'll spend the weekend pulling out the blades, snowtires and salter. Im usually a little further ahead. I put some big increases through this season and Im actually surprised by the great responses thus far.
> 2 bad responses but they didnt use me last year either, and I didnt miss them.
> Back to the grind...


I take it that was from the dog bite ??
Wow, long time to have an IV, must have been a heck of an infection.
Glad it's better anyway,


----------



## Mr.Markus

The dog bite healed quickly except for a little scratch on my middle finger, which got infected. It wasnt a tissue infection but a bone infection, that tore through my knuckle and worked into a finger bone.
I should have taken it more seriously than I did, i cut myself daily and have never had something like this happen and i have had multiple dog bites before.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> i have had multiple dog bites before.


Maybe it isn't the dogs that are the problem...


----------



## SilverPine

Bone infections are pretty serious. Not something to take lightly. Hoping you heal up quick.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Counting all his dirty cash might not have helped


----------



## Hydromaster

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Counting all his dirty cash might not have helped


MP money is dirty money?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hydromaster said:


> MP money is dirty money?


No MPs..... MM (Mow Money)
Its not usually dirty till I handle it, then its grease, oil and dirt covered.
Its like the opposite of money laundering...working for it.


----------



## greywynd

Sorry to hear about the infection Markus, hope it’s healing now!

Been a while since I checked in, hope everyone had a good summer!

Back in the spring I took a gamble, switched to a different company in Fort Mac, only lasted three months and was laid off. Biggest issue was they didn’t have the gear to really do the job, so was only able to do a portion of it, the rest was still being subbed out.

Ended up getting an offer from a local shop, so pulled out of Fort Mac for now and have a 5 minute drive to and from work, off and home every evening and weekends. Time wise it’s nice, but the $$$ took a hit.


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## MIDTOWNPC

sorry not sorry


----------



## greywynd

Nice of you to get that for the mrs Dean.


----------



## Mr.Markus

First snowflakes in the forecast for tomorrow night....


----------



## SHAWZER

Ground is white around the Markdale area this morning .


----------



## ff1221

Cars and roof were covered earlier, just wet now.


----------



## SHAWZER

Handed my wife her snow brush when she left 5 minutes ago . She can brush off her own suv this morning .......


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Handed my wife her snow brush when she left 5 minutes ago . She can brush off her own suv this morning .......


She saw you were busy drawing the snow on the chalkboard for your friends on PS...


----------



## Triple L

Now if only these darn leaves would fall!!!! Would love for this week to be our last week of cleanups but doubting it


----------



## SHAWZER

Thankless job , but someone has to help you guys out ......


----------



## greywynd

I hope we get lots this winter, it’s been a dry year here. If I’d kept track I’m sure the number of rain days all summer I could count on one hand.
Even now, night temps have been below freezing for three weeks, first snow in the forecasr is a 60% chance on Remembrance day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> Now if only these darn leaves would fall!!!! Would love for this week to be our last week of cleanups but doubting it


We haven't even started...not even close to enough leaves down to think about cleanups.


----------



## DeVries

Us either. May be able to start cleanups next week. We are going thru our routes cutting them for the last time. First for us to be cutting the first week of November.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> Us either. May be able to start cleanups next week. We are going thru our routes cutting them for the last time. First for us to be cutting the first week of November.


I think we'll be lucky to finish last cuts by mid month. We got 2.5-3 inches Friday and Saturday, on top of the 8 plus inches we got in the 2 weeks prior. The guys will be cutting around wet spots until the end of the season.

We generally shoot to have everything wrapped up on the maintenance side by Dec. 1st.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We've mowed in December in the past, the grass just kept growing. 

We finished cleanups after Christmas a couple years ago. Seems like we've done a few in January as well, could be wrong. 

Hoping for a late start like last year so we could finish all our cleanups with time to spare. But I can hope in one and crap in the other and know which one is more.


----------



## buttaluv

What’s your leaf setup look like Mr.M?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have a f mount high lift vaccum mower for sites I have to haul from and a high volume blower for the same f mount for the big estates where I can just blow it off to the sides into fields and forests.
There are pictures here somewhere but none on my current phone.
Small spatters I do with a mulcher on a stander.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Blast from the past...


----------



## m_ice

Mr.Markus said:


> Blast from the past...
> View attachment 222847


Nice!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Salt bins were put out in Kingston today.
Compound built. 
Cameras set
Equipment later in the week.


----------



## schrader

Well we got way more than the 2cm they forecasted, wonder who will be plowing today?


----------



## SHAWZER

How much snow did you get ? 2-3cm here at my place .


----------



## schrader

Over 5cm in Collingwood, nice wet sloppy stuff. County and town poles are out.


----------



## DeVries

Shoot. That's a bit to early for my liking but probably normal for you guys.


----------



## ff1221

About 5cm here, not sure about in town. My 18yr old son got some winter driving lessons this morning, guess I'll see if the new tractor will pull his truck out of the ditch.


----------



## buttaluv

Mr.Markus said:


> Blast from the past...
> View attachment 222847


Real nice!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Great frosty sunny morning...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Great frosty sunny morning...
> 
> View attachment 222926


I did a cold start on everything this am and it all fired up.
Everything is one owner lady driven as you know.


----------



## Mr.Markus

You buy everything from Chad..?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> You buy everything from Chad..?


that was good.


----------



## Triple L

Hahahaha that was pretty good!

Even one of my customers said why isn't your wife driving the truck today after the trailer clipped his recycling bin and crunched it LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Kijiji is filled with snow equipment 
I haven’t been this excited in a while 
Getting out of snow 
Out of snow is the new must sell baby on the way. Lol 

so who’s plowing all this snow?
I had 27 calls last week for new stuff. 


They won’t let me on the ice cause I won’t put down the salt pail but He’s ready


----------



## ff1221

Everybody must have got their insurance renewals and did the math. I see a big jump in rates coming shortly, just need to weed out the lowballers with no insurance.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

a few apartment owners that have called have told me their provider is no longer allowed to service anything with 25 or more parking spots. 

who comes up with this stuff ?

local tim hortons has 18 spots.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mr.Markus said:


> Blast from the past...
> View attachment 222847


I just want to say that this blower kicks the crap out of the vaccum or a backpack...


----------



## Hydromaster

Yer pin is unlatched.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hydromaster said:


> Yer pin is unlatched.
> View attachment 223034


Everyone already knows that...!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> I just want to say that this blower kicks the crap out of the vaccum or a backpack...
> View attachment 223033


Someone told me they blow


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Someone told me they blow


Thats why I keep it around...


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> a few apartment owners that have called have told me their provider is no longer allowed to service anything with 25 or more parking spots.
> 
> who comes up with this stuff ?
> 
> local tim hortons has 18 spots.


Wonder how many spaces in the Insurance companies lot?


----------



## Triple L

Yes, have a friend who is limited to 12 spots or less, those are very real clauses, it you want cheap snow insurance


----------



## SHAWZER

Cheap snow insurance does not exist ....


----------



## greywynd

Mr.Markus said:


> I just want to say that this blower kicks the crap out of the vaccum or a backpack...
> View attachment 223033


They have a 'big' version that I've seen used to clear runways of snow.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I tested a tornado on Friday and we did five loads filling salt boxes around town.

why am I getting so much infront if the salter. I never got this much before. 
Has anyone done any mods to fix this. 

it’s in a pickup so it’s very hard to get at the use in a sidewalk or something. Not like on a flat bed.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

There is a 4x4 infront of the salter before the edge of the bed.


----------



## SilverPine

Your supposed to build something there to stop it from spilling. As per the western instructions. I did it for two years then stopped, I get very little spilling out. Yours seems excessive.


----------



## SilverPine




----------



## Mr.Markus

Is the little rubber flap still there to keep it from dragging under the salter at the front..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Instructions. Never heard of them. 
Thanks


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Is the little rubber flap still there to keep it from dragging under the salter at the front..


Negative

making up a blocker plate that slides out for cleaning.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Post it up when its ready, Ive always wanted to install a boot brush of some kind on the striker but I use the front for pails on the walks as you say. Can't see it being convenient on a pick up.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Post it up when its ready, Ive always wanted to install a boot brush of some kind on the striker but I use the front for pails on the walks as you say. Can't see it being convenient on a pick up.


Pretty hard to see but 2x8 on a hinge
He had it rigged up before the sun was up and wants a test run before it goes into full fabrication and patenting.

you can flip it back and wash it out if needed.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Does the salt push on it or do you wedge it shut with another block...?

Kinda hoping the weather sticks around, the grass is so green under the leaves...


----------



## DeVries

Got to finally harvest my beans today. Fields rutted but crops off. 
As the CFO says keeps the taxes low.


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> Got to finally harvest my beans today. Fields rutted but crops off.
> As the CFO says keeps the taxes low.


Your combine?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

At least it's the right colour...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> At least it's the right colour...


Look at you spelling colour properly in the Canadian thread. Don't think it goes unnoticed Oo.


----------



## DeVries

No, I hire that out. I don't farm enough to afford a rig like that.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> No, I hire that out. I don't farm enough to afford a rig like that.


Not many of them do.

Bad accident down here night before last. Self-propelled sprayer got rear-ended by a semi. Somehow, both walked away.


----------



## DeVries

Holy smokes. Not sure how they did but glad they did.

I've always thought those sprayers could use more lighting in the back, especially the big open hole between the tires, its almost like a car could drive right thru the middle of it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> its almost like a car could drive right thru the middle of it.


But not a semi...


----------



## Triple L

SHAWZER said:


> Cheap snow insurance does not exist ....


$2800 a year for a friend who does 80k in snow sounds pretty cheap to me... But like I said, many many many limitations


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> Does the salt push on it or do you wedge it shut with another block...?
> 
> Kinda hoping the weather sticks around, the grass is so green under the leaves...
> View attachment 223102


I don't take many pictures of grass, but when I do it must be for a reason... Grass is very impressive right now


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Not many of them do.
> 
> Bad accident down here night before last. Self-propelled sprayer got rear-ended by a semi. Somehow, both walked away.
> View attachment 223119
> 
> View attachment 223118
> 
> View attachment 223117


Nothing close to that, but several years ago one of the firefighters on the department was rear ended by some idiot in a small car. No wagon or manure spreader, just the tractor...all the appropriate lights. Drawbar went right through the engine block.

Being a Deere, there was no damage to the tractor.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Triple L said:


> $2800 a year for a friend who does 80k in snow sounds pretty cheap to me... But like I said, many many many limitations


Wow, who is he with, the lowest I've gotten so far is about 120% over what I was paying and I don't do near the $$ he does, I've had quotes of $15,000 and $19,000. (no claims) Pretty well all my contracts now read I'm not responsible for anything before or after I'm there, if they don't accept that then I'm not doing it.

I've talked to 4 people now that are out of snow because of the insurance, (one because of health, but he was also fed up and the guy who was supposed to take over couldn't afford the insurance), it's getting where you have to be either a large company to pass it on or just don't carry insurance which I think allot will do.

Grass is looking good for this time of year but man it's like cutting on a mattress, ground sure isn't drying up.


----------



## SHAWZER

Triple L said:


> $2800 a year for a friend who does 80k in snow sounds pretty cheap to me... But like I said, many many many limitations


Sounds too good to be true . Those rates were 15 years ago . Like to find out the Broker and - or Insurance Companies name .


----------



## SHAWZER

Another company near me has quit Snowplowing . Gross around 200,000.00 and snow insurance came in at 88.000.00


----------



## Mr.Markus

Unique Landscaping said:


> Wow, who is she ....


----------



## DeVries

I had a property manager reach out to me today. 2 companies close to us packed it it, last week. Nothing like giving more notice. She was angry to say the least. 
They are condo's and I wasn't interested. Good luck to them.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Markus game changer


----------



## Mountain Bob

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Markus game changer


LOL a solution for a problem that did not exist,creating more problems.


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Markus game changer


Saw those and thought the exact same thing!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Great a $100 extension cord to lose on the side of the road instead of a $15 one...
The new truck has a special GM hookup so its a money maker for me to be motivated to unplug it...


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> I had a property manager reach out to me today. 2 companies close to us packed it it, last week. Nothing like giving more notice. She was angry to say the least.
> They are condo's and I wasn't interested. Good luck to them.


I have a competitor that walks into my customers and asks them what they're paying me..he then offers to do it $200- $300 cheaper. One of.my customers that took him up on it last season asked me to quote this season.. they weren't happy with the service they got. The problem is its a rural drive and they expect commercial service at a time that.makes it inconvienient to route. I upped my bid by 70% .. I will be happier without them.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> I have a competitor that walks into my customers and asks them what they're paying me..he then offers to do it $200- $300 cheaper. One of.my customers that took him up on it last season asked me to quote this season.. they weren't happy with the service they got. The problem is its a rural drive and they expect commercial service at a time that.makes it inconvienient to route. I upped my bid by 70% .. I will be happier without them.


I send them both flowers.
Sorry


----------



## Mr.Markus

Dammit
I though WWDD.!!!!
I already sent them some halloween size snickers ...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

PostCard from the resort
Wish u were here


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Autographed copy of business for dummies?

how to play the fiddle ?


----------



## DeVries

Flurries in the forecast for higher terrain for tomorrow. Looks like the pressure is on to get the last salters mounted.


----------



## ff1221

DeVries said:


> Flurries in the forecast for higher terrain for tomorrow. Looks like the pressure is on to get the last salters mounted.


I haven't put anything on, gonna be a busy weekend!


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> I haven't put anything on, gonna be a busy weekend!


Its 8:30! Days burning.....


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Its 8:30! Days burning.....


Don't want to rush the prep end of the day!


----------



## Mountain Bob

6:30 here------
Still coffee time


----------



## ff1221

Mountain Bob said:


> 6:30 here------
> Still coffee time


Same applies here, its just 8:30


----------



## SHAWZER

Looking at some cameras south of me , Mother Nature has made the ground white .


----------



## schrader

Seems like a good place for it.


----------



## ff1221

I expected to wake up to white but its green grass here. US radar is showing lots of blue but its turning green when it hits land, hope it stays that way.


----------



## DeVries

Starting to stick but just on the grass and vehicles. 

Still lots of leaves to come of the trees still.


----------



## wxdavid

MAJOR... possibly HISTORIC mid November SNOWSTORM that will LIKELY reach BLIZZARD status Monday night ...Tuesday... Tuesday night ...into Wednesday.... Winds will gust to 60mph or 100km hr


----------



## wxdavid

SNOW AND WIND MAPS ... notice that SOUTHEAST this of Alberta seems to be in the NO SNOW or very little snow areas... and that also seems to be the case with southwest 25% of Sask and southern MB


----------



## Mr.Markus

Guess I should go put the salter on...


----------



## SHAWZER

I will look out the window at 3am ..... just because .


----------



## DeVries

SHAWZER said:


> I will look out the window at 3am ..... just because .


Call me if it's snowing, I don't feel like setting my alarm.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Well,we had 30" a few weeks ago,and several small ones in between, but that is just life in the mountains in MT.


----------



## cet

Last round for this year. First 10 holes dry, next 3 holes snowing and the last 5 raining.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

cet said:


> Last round for this year. First 10 holes dry, next 3 holes snowing and the last 5 raining.


----------



## cet

My daughter has a new shop dog for me.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> My daughter has a new shop dog for me.


Maybe your getting the boot to live in the shop and she doesn't want you to be lonely.


----------



## SHAWZER

2005 Volvo L60 Wheel Loader for sale in Dunnville . On Kijiji and Marketplace . 7500 hrs .


----------



## GMC Driver

SHAWZER said:


> 2005 Volvo L60 Wheel Loader for sale in Dunnville . On Kijiji and Marketplace . 7500 hrs .


https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipment-machinery/hamilton/2005-volvo-l60e-wheel-loader/1594313406
First pic is confusing.

From a reputable seller though.


----------



## DeVries

Fresh of off Gov deals?


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Maybe your getting the boot to live in the shop and she doesn't want you to be lonely.


Cleaned the furnace this morning, turn it on after lunch.


----------



## SHAWZER

Sandwich fridge too ?


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Sandwich fridge too ?


Replenished yesterday.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Cleaned the furnace this morning, turn it on after lunch.


Nevermind...


----------



## Mr.Markus

So Ive had enough of the lack of privacy from my neighbours with the illegal dog sitting business next door. Its not that they are bad people just a little clueless when it comes to boundaries.
We're in the process of redoing the back yard, so my wife wanted me to replace the fence I built 22 years ago cause it was looking tired. I said fine, but I get to pick it, and its going to go the full length of the back yard the maximum height we're allowed bylaw. ( Which made her nervous). I found the product and I love the look, I think she does too but the neighbour seems a little put out that there was no discussion and that there is not a gate for them to use my fenced backyard for there business while Im away working.


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> So Ive had enough of the lack of privacy from my neighbours with the illegal dog sitting business next door. Its not that they are bad people just a little clueless when it comes to boundaries.
> We're in the process of redoing the back yard, so my wife wanted me to replace the fence I built 22 years ago cause it was looking tired. I said fine, but I get to pick it, and its going to go the full length of the back yard the maximum height we're allowed bylaw. ( Which made her nervous). I found the product and I love the look, I think she does too but the neighbour seems a little put out that there was no discussion and that there is not a gate for them to use my fenced backyard for there business while Im away working.
> 
> View attachment 223478


Say goodbye to Tins of cookies or muffins....


----------



## Mountain Bob

"Good fences make good neighbors"


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> Say goodbye to Tins of cookies or muffins....


They have never given me anything...if I have a contractor booked for anything they come over and get that contractor to give them a cash deal.
When I moved in as a kid, they cut their grass in circles, they would watch me stripe my lawn, see how easy it was and follow suit. Now they copy whatever angle I do that week. I put in an armourstone wall, they hire someone they know to copy it. I put landscape lighting in on my trees upfront....
Less than a day, they have in on their front trees... i know immitation yada yada flattery but I guess after 28 years its wearing on me.. i need to create an oasis or move to that beach in my dream...


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> They have never given me anything...if I have a contractor booked for anything they come over and get that contractor to give them a cash deal.
> When I moved in as a kid, they cut their grass in circles, they would watch me stripe my lawn, see how easy it was and follow suit. Now they copy whatever angle I do that week. I put in an armourstone wall, they hire someone they know to copy it. I put landscape lighting in on my trees upfront....
> Less than a day, they have in on their front trees... i know immitation yada yada flattery but I guess after 28 years its wearing on me.. i need to create an oasis or move to that beach in my dream...
> 
> View attachment 223486


I'll take my beach at 10,000 ft..... They're a little more secluded.


----------



## Triple L

Keeping up with the Jones... You should be honoured LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

The 1970s bunglow is up next for a facelift...bring it to the 2020s.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

You could really show them how it’s done and put a Remax sign on your lawn.


----------



## cet




----------



## schrader

Snow squalls in the forecast for tomorrow night, looks like winter might be on its way.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Rain day here today, pretty wet, got the last of my salt bins out, and drives staked.
Had to go back to Kitchener hospital for a check up cause I'm still not feeling up to snuff, since coming of the antibiotics.
Did some tests...turns out I'm positive for C. Diff....
Sitting back to figure out what that means and how serious it could be. 
Picked up some parts on the way home, dealership sure is bare of cars, wonder if I can swing a deal on this Kubota...


----------



## Unique Landscaping

You may have already had it, just the antibiotics brought it out. Hopefully it will resolve itself as it sometimes does.

The antibiotics kill the good bacteria in your gut and that’s when it shows itself (My sister has Crohn’s, so heard all about good/bad bacteria, gut health, she should be a doctor) 

Hoping for you to get the fastest way out and it resolves itself or the doctor has some ideas how to go about getting you back on track.

As I say my sister has had Crohn’s for 40 years so has gone through everything possible, so if you are wondering down the road or have any questions just let me know and I’ll ask her.

Thoughts are with you, hoping for the quickest remedy.
Take care.

(and ya, grab the Kubota, and the Toro beside it)


----------



## Triple L

Squall alert again.... Great


----------



## SHAWZER

Does not look like black Friday .... more like white Friday


----------



## Mr.Markus

Minimal here, slippery on the edge of icing...first salt run of the season done.


----------



## SHAWZER

15cm here at my place now .


----------



## schrader

Grass is barely white in Collingwood?


----------



## Mr.Markus

@SHAWZER


----------



## SHAWZER

Mixing your meds again ?


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Rain day here today, pretty wet, got the last of my salt bins out, and drives staked.
> Had to go back to Kitchener hospital for a check up cause I'm still not feeling up to snuff, since coming of the antibiotics.
> Did some tests...turns out I'm positive for C. Diff....
> Sitting back to figure out what that means and how serious it could be.
> Picked up some parts on the way home, dealership sure is bare of cars, wonder if I can swing a deal on this Kubota...
> 
> View attachment 223554


Dad had itva couple years in a row, same thing, antibiotics brought it out. It sure beat him down in the short term but he's 85 and still cutting his own firewood, so it likely means you'll have to keep working.


----------



## SHAWZER

Much snow over your way ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Theres not too much that stops me from working...
It is nice to slow down a bit, especially with the way things are right now. I get to plan a little better. 
Picked up some new motors belts and chain for the spreader, cause the dealer only had 1 of each in stock. Who knows when theyll order more or how long that will take.. might as well be on my shelf. 
Went to buy metal rims for my wifes snows, none anywhere. Picked up some aftermarket alloys for $150 each, they might look better than whats on there now..


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> Much snow over your way ?


Ground is white at my place 3 miles off the lake, nothing in town.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Theres not too much that stops me from working...
> It is nice to slow down a bit, especially with the way things are right now. I get to plan a little better.
> Picked up some new motors belts and chain for the spreader, cause the dealer only had 1 of each in stock. Who knows when theyll order more or how long that will take.. might as well be on my shelf.
> Went to buy metal rims for my wifes snows, none anywhere. Picked up some aftermarket alloys for $150 each, they might look better than whats on there now..
> View attachment 223634


The snows i had for my wife's equinox were nicer than factory rims but it was still an equinox. I got her new rims and tires last week, came on this!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I found a picture of the first day I hired a tractor. I left him to get started in the back of a large lumber yard. 
I plowed off the office in the truck and came peaking out thru some lumber.

I knew then I was going to have to one day admit Jd Dave was right.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I


MIDTOWNPC said:


> I found a picture of the first day I hired a tractor. I left him to get started in the back of a large lumber yard.
> I plowed off the office in the truck and came peaking out thru some lumber.
> 
> I knew then I was going to have to one day admit Jd Dave was right.


I still remember the post you made the first time you posted it it said something like " RRAAAaRRR!!!"


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I make the rarrrrrgh sound ever time I push a pile plowing. No radio just rarrrrgh


----------



## Triple L

ff1221 said:


> The snows i had for my wife's equinox were nicer than factory rims but it was still an equinox. I got her new rims and tires last week, came on this!
> View attachment 223635


I did the same!!! Ironically enough this was actually cheaper then new snows for my wife's SUV, used trucks are killin it right now

6.2 with the 10 speed might be my all-time favorite gm powerplant, man is this truck chirpy LOL


----------



## ff1221

Triple L said:


> I did the same!!! Ironically enough this was actually cheaper then new snows for my wife's SUV, used trucks are killin it right now
> 
> 6.2 with the 10 speed might be my all-time favorite gm powerplant, man is this truck chirpy LOL


Apparently used Equinoxes are actually worth something too. I got the 5.3 with the 10 speed, makes my 6l seem like a lazy sack of $&!#


----------



## Triple L

ff1221 said:


> Apparently used Equinoxes are actually worth something too. I got the 5.3 with the 10 speed, makes my 6l seem like a lazy sack of $&!#


This 6.2 makes my new 6.6 gas feel like a dog towing the exact same trailer... Transmission technology is everything, why gm hasn't done anything with the stupid 6 speed is beyond me... Oh wait, that's for duramax only, well hello Ford lol

My buddy just picked up a new f-600 with the 7.3 gas and I gotta say, it's tits


----------



## Mr.Markus

My friend with the F600 got a call from the dealer to stop driving it and get back to the dealer . He had it 2 days, 250k on it and was in downtown TO doing a rooftop landscape.

https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/...l-nhtsa-f350-f450-f550-f600-wheels-stop-sale/
But hey... At least it started. Lol


----------



## ff1221

Thats sounds like it could be a problem..


----------



## GMC Driver

Triple L said:


> This 6.2 makes my new 6.6 gas feel like a dog towing the exact same trailer... Transmission technology is everything, why gm hasn't done anything with the stupid 6 speed is beyond me... Oh wait, that's for duramax only, well hello Ford lol


The '21 L5P we got this spring has the 10-speed Allison, and I was surprised at the difference that made over the the 6-speed in the '19s. At first glance, thought it wouldn't be necessary to have all those gears, but it keeps you in the power no matter the throttle position.

I'd like to hear more Chad on your 6.6 gasser. I know the 6.2 is a powerhouse, I'm just worried about fuel. It will tow, mostly the RV trailer at around 10K, so not sure if I'm gonna go 6.2 or 3.0 D-Max. Wife's car doesn't get driven, so I'm thinking a new '22 for spring.

That Ultimate is nice - MP money though. May have to settle for the AT4X.


----------



## Ajlawn1

GMC Driver said:


> The '21 L5P we got this spring has the 10-speed Allison, and I was surprised at the difference that made over the the 6-speed in the '19s. At first glance, thought it wouldn't be necessary to have all those gears, but it keeps you in the power no matter the throttle position.
> 
> I'd like to hear more Chad on your 6.6 gasser. I know the 6.2 is a powerhouse, I'm just worried about fuel. It will tow, mostly the RV trailer at around 10K, so not sure if I'm gonna go 6.2 or 3.0 D-Max. Wife's car doesn't get driven, so I'm thinking a new '22 for spring.
> 
> That Ultimate is nice - MP money though. May have to settle for the AT4X.


Is it me or are they drinking Def like fat kid eats cake?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mine is about a jug every 5 fill ups.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> Mine is about a jug every 5 fill ups.


They seem very heavy drinkers vs. Furds... Seems like one every few months in them...


----------



## Mr.Markus

People like driving GMs....


----------



## schrader

My 6.7 was a jug every 5k, and it never froze up and put the truck in limp mode, just saying.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> My friend with the F600 got a call from the dealer to stop driving it and get back to the dealer . He had it 2 days, 250k on it and was in downtown TO doing a rooftop landscape.
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/...l-nhtsa-f350-f450-f550-f600-wheels-stop-sale/
> But hey... At least it started. Lol


Apparently RAM is having issues with overtorqued lug nuts on some 4500s and 5500s. Bad wheel studs or something.

Saw on the interweb some guy that had his replaced and 2K miles later his duallies separated from the rest of the truck. Apparently the "new and improved" studs aren't any better.


----------



## GMC Driver

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is it me or are they drinking Def like fat kid eats cake?


I know they use a lot when plowing. Low RPM work makes it worse. Soot must build up quicker.

I don't know if the '21 uses more than the '19s, but the L5P uses more than an LML in our experience. I daily a '15 LML, might have driven the '21 no more than 300 miles.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I keep my def topped up 
I split the jug up and keep all the trucks topped. I was told the scaling of the def on the tank sloshes around and doesn’t dissolve. Causes issues.


----------



## Triple L

GMC Driver said:


> The '21 L5P we got this spring has the 10-speed Allison, and I was surprised at the difference that made over the the 6-speed in the '19s. At first glance, thought it wouldn't be necessary to have all those gears, but it keeps you in the power no matter the throttle position.
> 
> I'd like to hear more Chad on your 6.6 gasser. I know the 6.2 is a powerhouse, I'm just worried about fuel. It will tow, mostly the RV trailer at around 10K, so not sure if I'm gonna go 6.2 or 3.0 D-Max. Wife's car doesn't get driven, so I'm thinking a new '22 for spring.
> 
> That Ultimate is nice - MP money though. May have to settle for the AT4X.


After being a diehard diesel guy I think the gas is great, the 6.6 does well, but the 6 speed transmission is the dimes holding up the dollars... If they put a 10 speed behind it I think it would be dynamite, but for now it's fine, excellent around the city, but where you notice it is jumping on the highway or expressway with a uphill ramp and sometimes your just like whatever, half throttle and full throttle is the same crap so it is what it is, my dump trailer empty is 8500 lbs and it does that on the daily + all the payload upwards to 20,000 lbs and it does fine but like I said that transmission would do that engine wonders


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Ok, bad question here. 

As everyone knows it’s hard as anything to find a truck and almost impossible to find what I’m looking for, a single cab. (Had to be this time I decided to go from crew to single cab).
Been looking all over and only found one but was far away and then sold before I could get out there.

But while looking for a 2500 I came across a 2020 1500 which has a plow prep package on it (never seen that before), It doesn’t have it on any of their other trucks, only the single cab. Does anybody have any experience/knowledge with these, I do one large factory, the rest are small, (6-8 hours plowing) most of my work is summer cutting, carrying 52” and 36” on a 12’ trailer the most one day a week, other days just either the 36 or 52.

Just worried even waiting till the spring there won’t be anything out there, I don’t know if I’m grasping at straws now or what.

Just a shortage doesn’t look like it’s going to end anytime soon.

Any opinions are much appreciated.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Unique Landscaping said:


> Ok, bad question here.
> 
> As everyone knows it's hard as anything to find a truck and almost impossible to find what I'm looking for, a single cab. (Had to be this time I decided to go from crew to single cab).
> Been looking all over and only found one but was far away and then sold before I could get out there.
> 
> But while looking for a 2500 I came across a 2020 1500 which has a plow prep package on it (never seen that before), It doesn't have it on any of their other trucks, only the single cab. Does anybody have any experience/knowledge with these, I do one large factory, the rest are small, (6-8 hours plowing) most of my work is summer cutting, carrying 52" and 36" on a 12' trailer the most one day a week, other days just either the 36 or 52.
> 
> Just worried even waiting till the spring there won't be anything out there, I don't know if I'm grasping at straws now or what.
> 
> Just a shortage doesn't look like it's going to end anytime soon.
> 
> Any opinions are much appreciated.


I think for pulling the trailer with your mowers you'll be ok. As far the plow, check with the DD / Boss websites and see what plow matches with that truck.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

there are trucks out here near me. 
tell me what your looking for and I’ll take a drive after morning site check


----------



## Mountain Bob

" Plow Prep"can change from year to year,and model. The 2020 1500 would have been--


Power feed to accommodate a backup and roof emergency light
220-amp alternator
High-capacity air filter
Auxiliary transmission oil cooler
Heavy-duty front springs
Under body skid plates


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Going to drop by a shop and see what plows they carry, on the sites I see the Boss/Western HTS type plows.

Looking for 2016 to 2019 single cab 2500, add ons I don't care about but (less electronics the better), want low klm though (under 75,000)

That's what I was wondering, first thing I looked at is it has 170 amp alternator, I would've figured it would've been 220.

Here's the truck actually……
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/ottawa/2020-gmc-sierra-1500-regular-cab-5-3l-v8-4x4/m2686429


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Unique Landscaping said:


> Going to drop by a shop and see what plows they carry, on the sites I see the Boss/Western HTS type plows.
> 
> Looking for 2016 to 2019 single cab 2500, add ons I don't care about but (less electronics the better), want low klm though (under 75,000)
> 
> That's what I was wondering, first thing I looked at is it has 170 amp alternator, I would've figured it would've been 220.
> 
> Here's the truck actually……
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/ottawa/2020-gmc-sierra-1500-regular-cab-5-3l-v8-4x4/m2686429


Buy a new one you will thank me later 
Port hope has what you want


----------



## Mr.Markus

_Rustling up wild boars in Pickering would be a lot more fun in a new chevy..._


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> _Rustling up wild boars in Pickering would be a lot more fun in a new chevy..._


Actually I was thinking of grabbing a couple and strapping a plow on them. 
I'll tell you if the Ministry keeps "monitoring" them we'll have a gigantic problem, look at Texas. These things are too smart for ordinary traps and breed like crazy.

And like all dealers by the time you get the truck out of there it's $70,000 

Somebody has a 2020 crew cab with 17,000 km on it for $61,000, best deal I've seen out there, but the grilles on these trucks are huge, looks like if you put a plow on it the plow frame would be scraping the pavement. I like mine with allot of clearance, not the new deer grilles.

Kinda scares me too where insurance is going, I can't believe how many are getting out of the business, my luck I'll get a truck and a plow and then can't afford the insurance


----------



## DeVries

Your still sourcing a truck and insurance for this winter?


----------



## Unique Landscaping

DeVries said:


> Your still sourcing a truck and insurance for this winter?


No, talking the coming years, so many insurance companies getting out of it, just finalized this years, they went through 9 insurance companies, only 1 would write it.

30+ years, never had any claims and it went up 250%

I have a truck but has 330,000 km on it so looking for something newer as I didn't want to go through the winter as it's my only truck, but just not allot out there and doesn't look promising for the spring.

Was told insurance companies just don't want snow anymore, and I think especially near Toronto, especially if your doing plaza's or condos.


----------



## SHAWZER

Very light dusting here , so far


----------



## DeVries

I see you may be in for quite a bit more.


----------



## SHAWZER

10 - 12 cm here now , still snow globing .......


----------



## schrader

Yup definitely winter here today


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> 10 - 12 cm here now , still snow globing .......


Geez.....are you gonna have to shovel the driveway out twice so your warden can get back in after work....?


----------



## SHAWZER

Only shovel the deck and stairs . Still have a small JD Loader and blade for my truck to handle my 2 driveways .


----------



## SHAWZER

18 cm here on my deck , still coming down . Not sure if I am glad , mad or sad ......


----------



## SHAWZER

Got my metric mixed up , 23cm


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Got my metric mixed up , 23cm


Is that more or less than 18 cm?

Metric is hard...


----------



## SHAWZER

Round it out to 9 inches of snow


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> Round it out to 9 inches of snow


Thats what I like about you! You're willing to pack it all in and still take it for the team! You keep taking it, just a dusting down here!


----------



## SHAWZER

30 cm at my place


----------



## SHAWZER

It is a different - weird feeling looking at this much snow and have nowhere I have to be ....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sounds like Heaven...!!!


----------



## SHAWZER

I was always told I was going to the other place .......


----------



## DeVries

I'm sure if you miss it you'd be able to find a job with a local contractor. A friend of mine packed in plowing up your way this year too. Says its hard to not wake up early to check what's going on outside.

If anyone's looking for a blade https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equip...ow-blades-18foot-19-foot/1592339478?undefined


----------



## SHAWZER

I know Pete to see him and a few of his employees .


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> It is a different - weird feeling looking at this much snow and have nowhere I have to be ....


Its perfect


----------



## SHAWZER

Neighbor called a few hours ago , listened to him complain about pushing snow on unfrozen ground , tearing up sod , blade quit working and broke the feeder chain on his sander . I was grinning and having a beer while He talked . Think I am going to enjoy only having to do my own driveways .


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> Neighbor called a few hours ago , listened to him complain about pushing snow on unfrozen ground , tearing up sod , blade quit working and broke the feeder chain on his sander . I was grinning and having a beer while He talked . Think I am going to enjoy only having to do my own driveways .


I bought a new tractor this year but I'm only 5 short years away from your paradise!


----------



## ff1221

Does anyone know if there is an aftermarket back up camera that will plug into the GM wiring harness?


----------



## GMC always

ff1221 said:


> Does anyone know if there is an aftermarket back up camera that will plug into the GM wiring harness?


This is what I have on my 2019

https://www.actiontrucks.com/product-detail/RVS-OA04/chevrolet-silverado-gmc-sierra-2016-oem-harness


----------



## ff1221

GMC always said:


> This is what I have on my 2019
> 
> https://www.actiontrucks.com/product-detail/RVS-OA04/chevrolet-silverado-gmc-sierra-2016-oem-harness


Thanks man, got it ordered!


----------



## GMC always

ff1221 said:


> Thanks man, got it ordered!


Get the RVS camera as well. The link was for the harness that goes into the factory plug


----------



## ff1221

GMC always said:


> Get the RVS camera as well. The link was for the harness that goes into the factory plug


Yeah I ordered the basic RVS camera to go with it. Did you have to flash your monitor or did it just plug in and work?


----------



## GMC always

Worked right away…my trucks tailgate had a factory camera.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I sure would like to have a hack that could keep the camera on the screen all the time

so I can see the faces of the guys in second place


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I sure would like to have a hack that could keep the camera on the screen all the time
> 
> so I can see the faces of the guys in second place


The second mouse gets the cheese no...? Lol


----------



## stainlessman

Looks like Maine gets some snow tomorrow. 
Southern Maine not much.
Northern and mountain 4 or 5''. With deer hunting comming to a close.
This will help many hunter put meat in the freezer.


----------



## SHAWZER

Is this close to MM's place .....?


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Is this close to MM's place .....?


It is going to complicate my route....


----------



## Triple L

Is there anyway of adding a backup camera? I got the poor man's Sierra on my 2020, it's got the big screen but I think being cab and chassis there were no provisions, can I just buy a camera a plug it in somewhere? @Mr.Markus might know?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I dont know, mine came with the camera and harness in a bag behind the seat. Eloquip set it up for me but I dont like where it is, with the salter on the spinner is in the way. Shows me a good view of the salt coming out though....
Its great for backing into the trailer.
There is probably a harness somewhere you can plug into. Ill put the hoist up tomorrow and follow it, see what I can find out.


----------



## Triple L

Awesome, thanks, I would assume yours is an SLT?


----------



## Mountain Bob

Triple L said:


> Is there anyway of adding a backup camera? I got the poor man's Sierra on my 2020, it's got the big screen but I think being cab and chassis there were no provisions, can I just buy a camera a plug it in somewhere? @Mr.Markus might know?


Check with this company, up might be able to "plug and play"
https://camerasource.com/2014-15-sierra-silverado-plug-play-backup-camera-demo.html


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> The second mouse gets the cheese no...?


Second worm lives another day


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Second worm lives another day


----------



## SilverPine

Got a new salter and plow from kooy this year,both installed by them. Realized after I got it home that they did come with the covers for the plugs. Called them, they said they don't come with new installs anymore and they are extra! $25 each! 
Anyone hear of that?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Some dealers are just jerks....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Some dealers are just jerks....


Some?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Some?


Most.... I know some good parts guys who are respectful and honest, their bosses are for the most part shadier.


----------



## BUFF

SilverPine said:


> Called them, they said they don't come with new installs anymore and they are extra! $25 each!
> Anyone hear of that?


Covid tax


----------



## DeVries

Their slogan on 680 used to say "don't forget to bring your wallet"


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Always love to remind the boys at kooy that I can order the exact same parts from the US and it still comes out to be cheaper with the exchange rate / shipping / border clearance cost. I usually get them to quote it just for fun. Or if I don't feel like the hassle of clearing it I'll just get it from hitch city.


----------



## ff1221

Triple L said:


> Is there anyway of adding a backup camera? I got the poor man's Sierra on my 2020, it's got the big screen but I think being cab and chassis there were no provisions, can I just buy a camera a plug it in somewhere? @Mr.Markus might know?


Take a look under the back bumper, often they use the same wiring harness just don't give you the camera.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Some?





DeVries said:


> Their slogan on 680 used to say "don't forget to bring your wallet"


AM radio.....is that still a thing?


----------



## DeVries

If you want to know how the left thinks, thats the station to listen too


----------



## SilverPine

Or if you want wrong weather info.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Washed a customers Ford 150 yesterday, he listens to Fox news on Satelite.


----------



## SHAWZER

Mobile truck washing , new side job ?


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> If you want to know how the left thinks, thats the station to listen too


Why would you want to know that?

1010 is usually decent, with discretion.

930 is what you should listen to. Although it's not Canadian, so the info isn't always relevant.

Patriot on XM is good too.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Mobile truck washing , new side job ?


It was a ford...I lost a bet.
And it needed a GM clean...


----------



## SHAWZER

Radar shows a little snow tonight and tomorrow . Top up your cookie - muffin tins ......


----------



## ff1221

I'm topping up the beer fridge! Sorry sandwich keeper!


----------



## SHAWZER

Just a light dusting of snow here


----------



## ff1221

2-3inches of fluff, good practice run.


----------



## DeVries

Salt run on the higher elevations. Wet along the lake.


----------



## SHAWZER

ff1221 said:


> 2-3inches of fluff, good practice run.


How did the new tractor perform ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Commercial salt run, full push residential.
6cm still flurrying


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> How did the new tractor perform ?


Worked great after I repaired the PTO sensor wire I pinched in half. Should have bought it years ago and skipped the grief of the 5090r


----------



## SHAWZER

Remind me , what did you get for a new tractor ? Do you still use the Terex Loader ?


----------



## ff1221

Got a Massey 5711D. Still have the Terex loader but don't use it for snow unless something breaks down. My youngest son likes it for cleaning the driveway.


----------



## ff1221

Haven't got a picture with the blower on it


----------



## SHAWZER

5cm of fluffy snow overnight ...... I use to call this a perfect snowfall .


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> 5cm of fluffy snow overnight ...... I use to call this a perfect snowfall .


Sounds like it still is if you're not messing with it...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I cant even watch a movie where it snows, christmas and skate date movies are like horror movies to me...


----------



## cet

It's a beautiful day to spend with the dogs.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I sure would like to have a hack that could keep the camera on the screen all the time
> 
> so I can see the faces of the guys in second place


I connected the wire on my camera (aftermarket ) to my tail light so I can have it in whenever I want, use to drive me nuts the screen going on and off all the time.

And if your driving a GM, everyone is behind you.


----------



## BUFF

cet said:


> It's a beautiful day to spend with the dogs.


Everyday is a good day to spend with the dogs....


----------



## Unique Landscaping

cet said:


> It's a beautiful day to spend with the dogs.


Imagine a dogs everyday to do list. 

Monday ……play
Tuesday…….play
Wednesday…..play
Thursday……play
Friday………play
Saturday…….play
Sunday……..play


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A shortage of maple syrup?

What is this world coming to?

And Kannada's economy is going to be crippled!

https://www.woodtv.com/news/national/canada-tapping-reserve-maple-syrup-supply-amid-shortage/


----------



## SHAWZER

Crazy times north of the border ........


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mark Oomkes said:


> A shortage of maple syrup?
> 
> What is this world coming to?
> 
> And Kannada's economy is going to be


Gonna be some dry pancakes at Christmas


----------



## SHAWZER

Peanut Butter and Fireball ......


----------



## Mountain Bob

Just checked my pantry,down to 2 bottles of maple. And it is my favorite on oatmeal.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

SHAWZER said:


> Peanut Butter and Fireball ......


Fireball, now we're talkin :dancing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mountain Bob said:


> Just checked my pantry,down to 2 bottles of maple. And it is my favorite on oatmeal.


I noah guy...makes maple syrup candy floss for the Fair. Lives a few farms over...


----------



## DeVries

Just drizzle a bit of this on your pancakes. Just don't let the kids have any.


----------



## Mr.Markus

l6060 with the new Nokian tires, 
Filled with agri lim?
Are they.supposed to look soft, tire pressure is supposed to be 46psi, the agri lim dealer said they fill to the top of the rim and keep the air at 18 psi. They sure look pudgey though and I cant even get a reading with the valve at the top it still spews out liquid.

It is a nice tractor though...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I thought you were getting a case…


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I thought you were getting a case…


A case of what..?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> l6060 with the new Nokian tires,
> Filled with agri lim?
> Are they.supposed to look soft, tire pressure is supposed to be 46psi, the agri lim dealer said they fill to the top of the rim and keep the air at 18 psi. They sure look pudgey though and I cant even get a reading with the valve at the top it still spews out liquid.
> 
> It is a nice tractor though...
> View attachment 224432


Looks like the tires are holding you up just fine...


----------



## ff1221

Mark Oomkes said:


> A shortage of maple syrup?
> 
> What is this world coming to?
> 
> And Kannada's economy is going to be crippled!
> 
> https://www.woodtv.com/news/national/canada-tapping-reserve-maple-syrup-supply-amid-shortage/


Good, shouldn't have any trouble selling Mae Syrup Evaporators this year!


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> l6060 with the new Nokian tires,
> Filled with agri lim?
> Are they.supposed to look soft, tire pressure is supposed to be 46psi, the agri lim dealer said they fill to the top of the rim and keep the air at 18 psi. They sure look pudgey though and I cant even get a reading with the valve at the top it still spews out liquid.
> 
> It is a nice tractor though...
> View attachment 224432


The Nokians on my wife's tractor i think are a higher PSI but hers aren't loaded, would make sense though, more tire on the road for better traction. They do seem to work well, its gonna hurt when they need replaced!
Nice looking tractor! I tried to buy one once, dealer and I were about $1000 apart so I bought the Deere. It was to bad for him though, ended up buying a second one a couple months later.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I am really happy this year with the responses to my price increase for snow.
Especially since Ive only lost 2 ( slow payers) that Ive quickly replaced with an additional 12 drives at the new price.
I had another call last night at 9pm, a neighbour of a long time customer, looks like it will pan out well,_ wasnt even interested in a price, they are only there 4 or 5 times a winter. "How deep is the snow now..?".lol. just make sure its cleared to the house and the 5 car garage down the other lane...._


----------



## Triple L

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/toronto-snowclearing-contracts-1.6270295
Very interesting read... Thought it was gonna mention @Pristine PM ltd taking over Toronto


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/toronto-snowclearing-contracts-1.6270295
> Very interesting read... Thought it was gonna mention @Pristine PM ltd taking over Toronto


My bid was $1 billion...
There is always a sore loser in Municipal bids, it really is in their best interest to minimise the amount of contractors.
Our little town would split it up per site and have the lowest bid per property alotted to each contractor. One year there were 4 contractors in involved in sites That I could do all by my lonesome.
I would get calls about sites I wasnt responsible for.... It was really a SS at the Town Office...


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> Just drizzle a bit of this on your pancakes. Just don't let the kids have any.


I prefer this one - it's liquid pancake:











Mr.Markus said:


> l6060 with the new Nokian tires,
> Filled with agri lim?
> Are they.supposed to look soft, tire pressure is supposed to be 46psi, the agri lim dealer said they fill to the top of the rim and keep the air at 18 psi. They sure look pudgey though and I cant even get a reading with the valve at the top it still spews out liquid.
> 
> It is a nice tractor though...
> View attachment 224432


L6060 is about the best package for a mid-size, IMHDAO. Have a few of them kicking around now (one missing in the pic).


----------



## m_ice

GMC Driver said:


> I prefer this one - it's liquid pancake:
> 
> View attachment 224545
> 
> 
> L6060 is about the best package for a mid-size, IMHDAO. Have a few of them kicking around now (one missing in the pic).


Nice fleet


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver said:


> I prefer this one - it's liquid pancake:
> 
> View attachment 224545
> 
> 
> L6060 is about the best package for a mid-size, IMHDAO. Have a few of them kicking around now (one missing in the pic).


You probably have enough operators and work for all your tractors... I just bring the one that has the right implement for the job that day...


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> You probably have enough operators and work for all your tractors... I just bring the one that has the right implement for the job that day...


Five of those go to one site alone. The rest are scattered around on dedicated routes. Otherwise they don't move much from May-Oct. Two went out on rent this past summer.

It's just stuff. I actually prefer to park them out of sight. But this was about a month ago when they were all getting serviced/prepped for winter.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

The whole process in all levels is, ummmm, shady.

Nice to see a billion dollars in pandemic money went to companies that didn't qualify, yet you hear legitimate companies say it was almost impossible to get.

Just some get the secret code.

Hey, but keep paying our over inflated plowing premiums.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> I prefer this one - it's liquid pancake:
> 
> View attachment 224545
> 
> 
> L6060 is about the best package for a mid-size, IMHDAO. Have a few of them kicking around now (one missing in the pic).


I don't see them...just an orange maple tree...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Unique Landscaping said:


> The whole process in all levels is, ummmm, shady.
> 
> Nice to see a billion dollars in pandemic money went to companies that didn't qualify, yet you hear legitimate companies say it was almost impossible to get.
> 
> Just some get the secret code.
> 
> Hey, but keep paying our over inflated plowing premiums.


Meh...a billion here, a billion there.

Meatchicken gave away (at last report) $3.9 billion in unemployment claims due to the scamdemic to people who did not qualify.


----------



## Triple L

HLA scattershot galvanized extension

Turn your scattershot from 1.5 yard to 3 yard capacity

Asking $1000


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> HLA scattershot galvanized extension
> 
> Turn your scattershot from 1.5 yard to 3 yard capacity
> 
> Asking $1000


What're you doing.? Trying to get a little more money from Dean...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> What're you doing.? Trying to get a little more money from Dean...


He won't put it on kijiji cause I'll email him from 20 different accounts and by the time I'm done he will be begging me to take it. 
Kidding I have no interest


----------



## Unique Landscaping

MIDTOWNPC said:


> He won't put it on kijiji cause I'll email him from 20 different accounts and by the time I'm done he will be begging me to take it.
> Kidding I have no interest


He wants it


----------



## Triple L

Dean got the dud scattershot, my two work AMAZING.... His not soo much, think it put a sour taste in his mouth


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Sorry I missed that I was swimming in my brine maker.


----------



## DeVries

Are you still able to self load with that extension on it?


----------



## Triple L

This particular one the extension was on isn't self loading, I probably wouldn't try, I never hooked up the self loading on my second one either, salts pretty much the same price loaded here as it is buying alone and dealing with storage and loading


----------



## SHAWZER

Ground is white here ...... you would almost think Winter is here .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just a dusting...? Did you clean your chalk board erasers outside...?


----------



## SHAWZER

Are you splicing together your extension cords ?


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice to have a little snow for the Santa Claus Parade tonight .


----------



## GMC Driver

Triple L said:


> This particular one the extension was on isn't self loading, I probably wouldn't try, I never hooked up the self loading on my second one either, salts pretty much the same price loaded here as it is buying alone and dealing with storage and loading


We have one of the self loading ones in use this winter - it isn't my unit, but it's there for our use. Kind of a different deal...

It's been used twice and I already hate the thing. It has obviously been abused before we started using it this year (we have before pictures). I spent 3 hours on it the other day putting in proper size pins, making sure that everything had a proper cotter or lynch pin or bushing. That helped a lot with making it function much better, but it's apparent that if you hit something (as someone previously had) when backing into your pile - like the side of the bin or a bollard or something solid) it will bend the brackets pretty easily. Then nothing lines up anymore. My guy had a pin fall out, and the whole thing was hanging on by a thread when I got there. Got everything back into place, but with the bent brackets it was tough. It needs some serious gussets installed, as I think they underestimated the forces needed to scoop the salt into the unit, especially on a 5 series Deere.

Betcha that a Kubota wouldn't do that to it - not enough power.


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> Ground is white here ...... you would almost think Winter is here .


Feel free to keep it up there for Santa, so far its good here, might even pull off a sunset!


----------



## schrader

Sunday is looking like it could be a mess, hope the warm up comes overnight so it changes to rain by Monday morning.


----------



## Triple L

GMC Driver said:


> We have one of the self loading ones in use this winter - it isn't my unit, but it's there for our use. Kind of a different deal...
> 
> It's been used twice and I already hate the thing. It has obviously been abused before we started using it this year (we have before pictures). I spent 3 hours on it the other day putting in proper size pins, making sure that everything had a proper cotter or lynch pin or bushing. That helped a lot with making it function much better, but it's apparent that if you hit something (as someone previously had) when backing into your pile - like the side of the bin or a bollard or something solid) it will bend the brackets pretty easily. Then nothing lines up anymore. My guy had a pin fall out, and the whole thing was hanging on by a thread when I got there. Got everything back into place, but with the bent brackets it was tough. It needs some serious gussets installed, as I think they underestimated the forces needed to scoop the salt into the unit, especially on a 5 series Deere.
> 
> Betcha that a Kubota wouldn't do that to it - not enough power.


I got myn on a 6 series Deere, odly enjoy my m110 bota runs it better and has more flow, makes no sense but it does... I thought it was kinda funny actually


----------



## SHAWZER

15cm snow on my deck so far , radar shows more on the way later today . 8c on Monday will make for a sloppy mess .


----------



## Triple L

It'll all melt, supposed to be +9 here tonight


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> 15cm snow on my deck so far , radar shows more on the way later today . 8c on Monday will make for a sloppy mess .


You're a trooper, you did keep it all up there! Grass is green here, hope we don't get the freezing rain they called for.


----------



## SHAWZER

I am not trying to keep all the snow for myself .....


----------



## SHAWZER

Even Owen Sound got less than 1 cm


----------



## ff1221

Mother Nature mustn't have heard you retired. 
Got 1.5-2 inches in the last couple hours, hoping the flip flop comes soon!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> The second mouse gets the cheese no...? Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

The hack I showed you worked..???
https://9gag.com/gag/aAg8Dx9


----------



## DeVries

Freezing rain here now. Hope the Temps come up soon.


----------



## SHAWZER

Still snowing here , temp just below 0


----------



## Unique Landscaping

SHAWZER said:


> Still snowing here , temp just below 0


Looks like it should be changing to rain shortly, looks like snow mixed in but allot of rain around it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

C'mon temps...!


----------



## Mr.Markus

+6° and its still taking its time melting...
Shovelling walks and salting, too much slush to risk it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Idiots are up, these 2 passed me in the fog on a hill, just to realize their leds are too bright and they cant see, now we're going 40 Instead of 90..


----------



## SHAWZER

Sure do not miss shovelling or plowing slush . Did not get very much rain here .


----------



## Mr.Markus

It was 5 cm of what could be ice pellets here. It is melting and puddling up nicely now. Heading home before too many people see me.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> Idiots are up, these 2 passed me in the fog on a hill, just to realize their leds are too bright and they cant see, now we're going 40 Instead of 90..
> View attachment 224891


Good grief either you have @EWSplow 's phone or 40 is still too fast...


----------



## SHAWZER

More adventurous driving without wipers on ........


----------



## GMC Driver

All liquid here. Need a canoe to get to the shop this morning.

At least the cistern is filling up.


----------



## ff1221

Got up at 3:30 and roads and sidewalk were bare, pretty much every ounce of the snow we got is water now.
Snow squalls starting this afternoon, yayyyyy!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> Good grief either you have @EWSplow 's phone or 40 is still too fast...


It was foggy...

With ice pellets...


----------



## Mr.Markus

This guy is everywhere...

https://landscapeontario.com/jon-agg-speaks-to-the-benefits-of-contributing-to-the-bigger-picture


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> This guy is everywhere...
> 
> https://landscapeontario.com/jon-agg-speaks-to-the-benefits-of-contributing-to-the-bigger-picture


bought be breakfast the other morning...
they didnt have nachos.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> bought be breakfast the other morning...
> they didnt have nachos.


The first thing I notice on a menu now is the availability or price of nachos.. and it bothers me, cause I dont eat them.


----------



## SHAWZER

Large snowflakes falling again here , looks like more on the way and temps already dropping .


----------



## Unique Landscaping

SHAWZER said:


> Large snowflakes falling again here , looks like more on the way and temps already dropping .


Looks like a band coming all the way down at about 4:00


----------



## Mr.Markus

Unique Landscaping said:


> Looks like a band coming all the way down at about 4:00


Its 12 minutes early....


----------



## SHAWZER

Fill up your cookie tins ...... more snow heading your way later tonight .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Last night with the ice pellets coming down and freezing rain warning, I had a customer (friend of the family) at 11pm who owns a horse farm call me about being the first on the list for sanding in the morning. She calls about 4 times a year and I make it clear I have contracts first then will fit her in when I can.
Trying to do some presleeping, which if you know me is difficult. I answer her call but dont make any guarantees for timing as its up in the air with the temp increase.
I shouldve let it go.... But out doing my checks last night, got my stuff salted and shoveled. Yup...gonna wake her up. 3:30am A text her with the temp...
" Its +6°, do you still need me to sand the driveways and paddocks...?"
All I got back was "WTF"
She called me at 9am to tell me I woke her up. Small victory but worth it..


----------



## SHAWZER

My phone was always set to do not disturb mode at 8pm , read any messages or texts when I got up early morning .


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> Last night with the ice pellets coming down and freezing rain warning, I had a customer (friend of the family) at 11pm who owns a horse farm call me about being the first on the list for sanding in the morning.


Did she specify orbital or belt...?


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Last night with the ice pellets coming down and freezing rain warning, I had a customer (friend of the family) at 11pm who owns a horse farm call me about being the first on the list for sanding in the morning. She calls about 4 times a year and I make it clear I have contracts first then will fit her in when I can.
> Trying to do some presleeping, which if you know me is difficult. I answer her call but dont make any guarantees for timing as its up in the air with the temp increase.
> I shouldve let it go.... But out doing my checks last night, got my stuff salted and shoveled. Yup...gonna wake her up. 3:30am A text her with the temp...
> " Its +6°, do you still need me to sand the driveways and paddocks...?"
> All I got back was "WTF"
> She called me at 9am to tell me I woke her up. Small victory but worth it..


I had a very well oof spinster that had unreasonable expectation for a customer. She raised/breed orchards in a zippy high tech greenhouse and Arab hay burners. I took care of everything on the place. Summertime was my green house was too hot or too cold, irrigation missed a cycle or humidity is too low. Winter was horse barn is cold, there's snow in the arena, etc.... She paid very well but after all the bs it really wasn't worth it. When she passed it was huge burden removed.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

MIDTOWNPC said:


> bought be breakfast the other morning...
> they didnt have nachos.


Ha, I always notice one of my eyes is always more closed then the other when I smile.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Ha, I always notice one of my eyes is always more closed then the other when I smile.


that's only cause she called you Jonathan


----------



## SHAWZER

Another 12cm of snow here last night and today , kind of fluffy .


----------



## schrader

By the looks of the weekend forecast its not going to stick around very long.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Got a full push and salt in, not without incident. Truck went into power down. Limited to 104km/hr. Yah ok i can handle that, I dont plow that fast ...then the service parking brake light comes on, I engage it, then disengage it seems good.
Driving down the road at 70-75k no warning 4 wheel lock up, smoke off the tires fully sideways scare the pants off you Steve Macqueen. I pull over check things out, it released again. Finish off my route carefully, call into the dealer, "yah if you drop it off we can look at it Friday"
Useless POS for the anount if money Ispent there in the last 2 years. Wont even read codes...
Take it to garage guys, family business. They trace it to a bad #4 injector harness, drop it off at 2pm, the guy wakes me up hes in my driveway with it at 4pm needs a ride backto the shop...all fixed.
I would pay these guys triple rather than deal with the a$$hats at the dealer over warranty. Stressful but worked out good, and I feel like it should be reported cause that lockup with the electric parking brake is downright unsafe, and someone is gonna die.


----------



## Triple L

That's crazy!!! Surprised that e brake was able to handle that load, with a heavy trailer I've heard myn click ahead


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Got a full push and salt in, not without incident. Truck went into power down. Limited to 104km/hr. Yah ok i can handle that, I dont plow that fast ...then the service parking brake light comes on, I engage it, then disengage it seems good.
> Driving down the road at 70-75k no warning 4 wheel lock up, smoke off the tires fully sideways scare the pants off you Steve Macqueen. I pull over check things out, it released again. Finish off my route carefully, call into the dealer, "yah if you drop it off we can look at it Friday"
> Useless POS for the anount if money Ispent there in the last 2 years. Wont even read codes...
> Take it to garage guys, family business. They trace it to a bad #4 injector harness, drop it off at 2pm, the guy wakes me up hes in my driveway with it at 4pm needs a ride backto the shop...all fixed.
> I would pay these guys triple rather than deal with the a$$hats at the dealer over warranty. Stressful but worked out good, and I feel like it should be reported cause that lockup with the electric parking brake is downright unsafe, and someone is gonna die.


Ennotville garage?


----------



## Mr.Markus

So what Im not saying is it happened another 3 times. With the power down people tend to get a little close to you and I was terrified it would happen with someone behind me. I limited my route to the backroads, I think the first lockup took years off my life. I don't wish that on anybody, not that its ever happened to me but I would put it up there with losing 2 front tires at highway speeds, you are just along for the ride.


Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Ennotville garage?


Only the best..!!!


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> So what Im not saying is it happened another 3 times. With the power down people tend to get a little close to you and I was terrified it would happen with someone behind me. I limited my route to the backroads, I think the first lockup took years off my life. I don't wish that on anybody, not that its ever happened to me but I would put it up there with losing 2 front tires at highway speeds, you are just along for the ride.
> Only the best..!!!


I used them after you had recommended them to me. Good people over there.


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Got a full push and salt in, not without incident. Truck went into power down. Limited to 104km/hr. Yah ok i can handle that, I dont plow that fast ...then the service parking brake light comes on, I engage it, then disengage it seems good.
> Driving down the road at 70-75k no warning 4 wheel lock up, smoke off the tires fully sideways scare the pants off you Steve Macqueen. I pull over check things out, it released again. Finish off my route carefully, call into the dealer, "yah if you drop it off we can look at it Friday"
> Useless POS for the anount if money Ispent there in the last 2 years. Wont even read codes...
> Take it to garage guys, family business. They trace it to a bad #4 injector harness, drop it off at 2pm, the guy wakes me up hes in my driveway with it at 4pm needs a ride backto the shop...all fixed.
> I would pay these guys triple rather than deal with the a$$hats at the dealer over warranty. Stressful but worked out good, and I feel like it should be reported cause that lockup with the electric parking brake is downright unsafe, and someone is gonna die.


GM product?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Got a full push and salt in, not without incident. Truck went into power down. Limited to 104km/hr. Yah ok i can handle that, I dont plow that fast ...then the service parking brake light comes on, I engage it, then disengage it seems good.
> Driving down the road at 70-75k no warning 4 wheel lock up, smoke off the tires fully sideways scare the pants off you Steve Macqueen. I pull over check things out, it released again. Finish off my route carefully, call into the dealer, "yah if you drop it off we can look at it Friday"
> Useless POS for the anount if money Ispent there in the last 2 years. Wont even read codes...
> Take it to garage guys, family business. They trace it to a bad #4 injector harness, drop it off at 2pm, the guy wakes me up hes in my driveway with it at 4pm needs a ride backto the shop...all fixed.
> I would pay these guys triple rather than deal with the a$$hats at the dealer over warranty. Stressful but worked out good, and I feel like it should be reported cause that lockup with the electric parking brake is downright unsafe, and someone is gonna die.


The thing I can't understand about the electric parking brake is why the innovation? Was the cable parking brake such a collosal hassle? And any instances of it just locking up sporadically? Maybe I'm missing something


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> The thing I can't understand about the electric parking brake is why the innovation? Was the cable parking brake such a collosal hassle? And any instances of it just locking up sporadically? Maybe I'm missing something


To tell you the truth, I never use a parking brake, mine wear out from non use, they corode. i have never had a vehicle roll away on me. i thought maybe with this thing that actually engages on its own when I park on a slope itll be safer...
im rethinking that now.
Autonomous vehicles are gonna suck....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

File a report with Kannada's version of NHTSA...that's flat out dangerous. And a stupid programming "glitch".

Back in the days of daily "flashing" of Furd 6.0s and the TorqShift clusterfoxtrot, my dad had one of ours randomly downshift into first or second while traveling 45+. They never determined what the problem was but one of the flashes fixed it.


----------



## cet

I should have bought a tractor with a buddy seat.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Do you just play ball in the salt shed now 
Since your done with snow or what ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> File a report with Kannada's version of NHTSA...that's flat out dangerous. And a stupid programming "glitch".
> 
> Back in the days of daily "flashing" of Furd 6.0s and the TorqShift clusterfoxtrot, my dad had one of ours randomly downshift into first or second while traveling 45+. They never determined what the problem was but one of the flashes fixed it.


Good idea but pffft!!! The last time I emailed Mary Bara i ended up on the list for one of Canadas first NBS chasis cabs..
Im kinda a big deal...lol.


----------



## cet

The salt sheds full of firewood.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> I should have bought a tractor with a buddy seat.
> View attachment 225155


You're looking older since I last saw you...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> You're looking older since I last saw you...


It's been a few years, I probably am.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Got a full push and salt in, not without incident. Truck went into power down. Limited to 104km/hr. Yah ok i can handle that, I dont plow that fast ...then the service parking brake light comes on, I engage it, then disengage it seems good.
> Driving down the road at 70-75k no warning 4 wheel lock up, smoke off the tires fully sideways scare the pants off you Steve Macqueen. I pull over check things out, it released again. Finish off my route carefully, call into the dealer, "yah if you drop it off we can look at it Friday"
> Useless POS for the anount if money Ispent there in the last 2 years. Wont even read codes...
> Take it to garage guys, family business. They trace it to a bad #4 injector harness, drop it off at 2pm, the guy wakes me up hes in my driveway with it at 4pm needs a ride backto the shop...all fixed.
> I would pay these guys triple rather than deal with the a$$hats at the dealer over warranty. Stressful but worked out good, and I feel like it should be reported cause that lockup with the electric parking brake is downright unsafe, and someone is gonna die.


Glad to hear you're ok. Wifes new ride has that electric parking brake, definitely leary of it, mines just old enough I can still let it seize up!


----------



## SHAWZER

Are new Chevs the same ? Going by the commercial with the fancy tailgate they come with a Wet cat .......


----------



## DeVries

A 30 percent of flurries overnight turns into a full salt run. Still now they say 30 percent and it hasn't let up since 4am.

Unreal, might as well not bother looking at the forecast and just do the window check everyday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> A 30 percent of flurries overnight turns into a full salt run. Still now they say 30 percent and it hasn't let up since 4am.
> 
> Unreal, might as well not bother looking at the forecast and just do the window check everyday.


Yes...I'll wave to you when I'm doing mine.


----------



## SHAWZER

Bed under the big window is catching on ........


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> A 30 percent of flurries overnight turns into a full salt run. Still now they say 30 percent and it hasn't let up since 4am.
> 
> Unreal, might as well not bother looking at the forecast and just do the window check everyday.


Yes.

These are when the night patrol pays off.

As an insurance sales guy would say "It seems like an expense, but is actually an investment."


----------



## Triple L

I do recall a couple three years ago mentioning that a Ram truck couldn't haul a tent.... Today my testimony was rewritten LOL

This is a little pathetic, like what 1.5 yards, the lids closed very nicely... Bet it sure rides nice in the summer tho


----------



## Ajlawn1

Triple L said:


> I do recall a couple three years ago mentioning that a Ram truck couldn't haul a tent.... Today my testimony was rewritten LOL
> 
> This is a little pathetic, like what 1.5 yards, the lids closed very nicely... Bet it sure rides nice in the summer tho


Needs to flip those tow mirrors out for balance and more ballast...


----------



## Ajlawn1

SHAWZER said:


> Are new Chevs the same ? Going by the commercial with the fancy tailgate they come with a Wet cat .......


That cat is amazing...

I'm guessing no cable behind this button...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> I do recall a couple three years ago mentioning that a Ram truck couldn't haul a tent.... Today my testimony was rewritten LOL
> 
> This is a little pathetic, like what 1.5 yards, the lids closed very nicely... Bet it sure rides nice in the summer tho


He's probably got the tent folded up beside it and thats whats putting him overweight...


----------



## BUFF

Triple L said:


> I do recall a couple three years ago mentioning that a Ram truck couldn't haul a tent.... Today my testimony was rewritten LOL
> 
> This is a little pathetic, like what 1.5 yards, the lids closed very nicely... Bet it sure rides nice in the summer tho


All the cool kids are doing it....


----------



## SHAWZER

Another 1" of snow in the last hour ...... Just looking out my big window .


----------



## Hydromaster

SHAWZER said:


> Another 1" of snow in the last hour ...... Just looking out my big window .


Relax, have a plater of sandwich's


----------



## SHAWZER

Have been snackin for awhile ......


----------



## ff1221

2" here by noon. Driveways are done, head our in the morning for businesses.
One thing I really hate about the new chevy is the push button opener for the tailgate! I just want an effen handle!


----------



## Western1

Triple L said:


> I do recall a couple three years ago mentioning that a Ram truck couldn't haul a tent.... Today my testimony was rewritten LOL
> 
> This is a little pathetic, like what 1.5 yards, the lids closed very nicely... Bet it sure rides nice in the summer tho


That's a high top. Could be 2.5. At least 2


----------



## Western1

Just sayin.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Another 1" of snow in the last hour ...... Just looking out my big window .












Thinking of you....



ff1221 said:


> 2" here by noon. Driveways are done, head our in the morning for businesses.
> One thing I really hate about the new chevy is the push button opener for the tailgate! I just want an effen handle!


We got the snow showers all day, just misting, all sites that were salted this morning held through it. Didnt even bother with drives, never hit trigger.
+7° in Fri, +11°?? On Sat.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> He's probably got the tent folded up beside it and thats whats putting him overweight...


Literally laughing out loud right now hahahahaha


----------



## Triple L

Works excellent in the beer store drive though.... I think it's the best option available lol open the gate from inside the cab, I use that option all the time


ff1221 said:


> 2" here by noon. Driveways are done, head our in the morning for businesses.
> One thing I really hate about the new chevy is the push button opener for the tailgate! I just want an effen handle


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

gravel anything can just get lost.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 225319
> 
> 
> Thinking of you....
> 
> We got the snow showers all day, just misting, all sites that were salted this morning held through it. Didnt even bother with drives, never hit trigger.
> +7° in Fri, +11°?? On Sat.


We were borderline our trigger so figured I'd skip the complaints from the new customers. I'd have happily left them with the upcoming temps.


----------



## ff1221

Triple L said:


> Works excellent in the beer store drive though.... I think it's the best option available lol open the gate from inside the cab, I use that option all the time


Got a truck cap so the only good thing about that feature won't work!


----------



## ff1221

And we'd love a drive thru beer store, it'd save me so much time every day!


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> gravel anything can just get lost.


Big boy toys make a mess of gravel...


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Big boy toys make a mess of gravel...


When the chute turns brown you're to far down!


----------



## GMC Driver

Night patrol saves the day (night) again...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Smallest of fluffy dustings and yet the residual salt on the lots didnt burn it off...
Weird... full salt top up.


----------



## SHAWZER

Colder temps ...... ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Only -4° here.

Edit. . -7 plow blocking my temp sensor, rookie mistake. Need to update my logs...lol


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Smallest of fluffy dustings and yet the residual salt on the lots didnt burn it off...
> Weird... full salt top up.


Residual salt you say.... gotta make it ethical


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Residual salt you say.... gotta make it ethical


Insurance companies have unfortunately made ethical salting a thing of the past.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

A snow plow operator from Oshawa was arrested in Whitby last night after drivers reported the man for throwing snowballs at cars from a tractor.

Police were called to a Thickson Road and Stellar Drive parking lot in Whitby around 11 p.m. December 8. Drivers had called police to complain about the driver of a John Deere tractor with a snowplow affixed to the front.

The driver allegedly blocked them in the lot and threw snowballs at their cars.

Police quickly arrived and arrested the driver, 36, from Oshawa. He was charged with impaired driving and driving with a blood-alcohol content of 80 mg or above.

The tractor was impounded for a week and the driver's license was suspended for 90 days, the automatic punishment for impaired charges.

The driver was released with conditions.

https://www.insauga.com/impaired-sn...y-after-allegedly-throwing-snowballs-at-cars/


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

That's some creative building 
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-farming-equ...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social


----------



## Unique Landscaping

MIDTOWNPC said:


> A snow plow operator from Oshawa was arrested in Whitby last night after drivers reported the man for throwing snowballs at cars from a tractor.
> 
> Police were called to a Thickson Road and Stellar Drive parking lot in Whitby around 11 p.m. December 8. Drivers had called police to complain about the driver of a John Deere tractor with a snowplow affixed to the front.
> 
> The driver allegedly blocked them in the lot and threw snowballs at their cars.
> 
> Police quickly arrived and arrested the driver, 36, from Oshawa. He was charged with impaired driving and driving with a blood-alcohol content of 80 mg or above.
> 
> The tractor was impounded for a week and the driver's license was suspended for 90 days, the automatic punishment for impaired charges.
> 
> The driver was released with conditions.
> 
> https://www.insauga.com/impaired-sn...y-after-allegedly-throwing-snowballs-at-cars/Wow, and it's only the second snowfaal of the year


Wow, and it's only the 2nd snowfall of the year 
I usually don't start doing stuff like that until after the 8th.


----------



## GMC Driver

MIDTOWNPC said:


> That's some creative building
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-farming-equ...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social


LMAO - that thing went through RB yesterday. Someone is trying to flip it for a quick buck. I was bidding on that 3pth salter setup and quit at 2500, thought it might be something worth having around as a possible backup. But wasn't willing to pay too much for it. Seems like someone else had other ideas.


----------



## jomama45

I bought a new mortar (mourtaur?) mixer today and it came with a maple leaf. Do I have permission to post in here now?


----------



## DeVries

That mixer must have been made by a Dutch Canadian as the maple leaf is orange.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I thought Jon was older...and a tea-totaler



MIDTOWNPC said:


> A snow plow operator from Oshawa was arrested in Whitby last night after drivers reported the man for throwing snowballs at cars from a tractor.
> 
> Police were called to a Thickson Road and Stellar Drive parking lot in Whitby around 11 p.m. December 8. Drivers had called police to complain about the driver of a John Deere tractor with a snowplow affixed to the front.
> 
> The driver allegedly blocked them in the lot and threw snowballs at their cars.
> 
> Police quickly arrived and arrested the driver, 36, from Oshawa. He was charged with impaired driving and driving with a blood-alcohol content of 80 mg or above.
> 
> The tractor was impounded for a week and the driver's license was suspended for 90 days, the automatic punishment for impaired charges.
> 
> The driver was released with conditions.
> 
> https://www.insauga.com/impaired-sn...y-after-allegedly-throwing-snowballs-at-cars/


----------



## jomama45

DeVries said:


> That mixer must have been made by a Dutch Canadian as the maple leaf is orange.


Thanks for the heads up, I'll make sure to check out the return policy first thing tomorrow morning!


----------



## SHAWZER

Forecast is plus temperatures for the next 7 days . I guess some people like that ....


----------



## DeVries

Its a beautiful thing. May even get the rest of the fall cleanups completed.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Its a beautiful thing. May even get the rest of the fall cleanups completed.


Im looking forward to a few projects in the shop and getting it cleaned up again..also maybe spread some Xmas Cheer with friends as its never easy to do with snow in the forecast...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Im looking forward to a few projects in the shop and getting it cleaned up again..also maybe spread some Xmas Cheer with friends as its never easy to do with snow in the forecast...


christmas cheer... large bills only.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

MIDTOWNPC said:


> christmas cheer... large bills only.


My last payments that I have to john deere clear 18th to 23rd.

Its going to be a box of feel good for this guy.
Just waiting for Pristine to make me that offer I can't refuse
Couple white dodges here ready to be lettered up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

plus six. little rain.
prob should plan a gtg at chads soon.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Sure glad this isn’t snow, Toronto would be closed for a month


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Unique Landscaping said:


> Sure glad this isn't snow, Toronto would be closed for a month


Please, we'd call in the army before that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Please, we'd call in the army before that.


To keep them closed?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> To keep them closed?


Well played. Guess it takes on a different meaning post covid


----------



## GMC Driver

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Well played. Guess it takes on a different meaning post covid


LOL - post COVID.

We ever gonna get there? Looks like the powers that be want this to drag all out again.

I have my thoughts - just not sure anyone else is thinking.

And because this is the weather thread: 14 degrees C (55F).


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> plus six. little rain.
> prob should plan a gtg at chads soon.


New shops ready to party!!!

Anyone going to LO this year? Last time I seen Dave it doesn't look like he's been eating any nachos this year...............................


----------



## Unique Landscaping

GMC Driver said:


> LOL - post COVID.
> 
> We ever gonna get there? Looks like the powers that be want this to drag all out again.
> 
> I have my thoughts - just not sure anyone else is thinking.
> 
> And because this is the weather thread: 14 degrees C (55F).


Whoever thought we'd have to break out the suntan lotion on December 11.
Might be cutting grass next week


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> New shops ready to party!!!
> 
> Anyone going to LO this year? Last time I seen Dave it doesn't look like he's been eating any nachos this year...............................


He waits patiently for the GTGs so his wife doesnt know or someone else pays for it. Covid has hit him hard...


----------



## DeVries

GMC Driver said:


> LOL - post COVID.
> 
> We ever gonna get there? Looks like the powers that be want this to drag all out again.
> 
> I have my thoughts - just not sure anyone else is thinking.
> 
> And because this is the weather thread: 14 degrees C (55F).


Out east your eligible for your 4th top up. 
This will go on for a while yet. I know people who have had the shot getting frustrated that they need top ups now. And still need clear rapid tests after traveling otherwise you have to quarantine. And here we thought the jab would solve all problems covid related. Uh huh.


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> Forecast is plus temperatures for the next 7 days . I guess some people like that ....


I do!


----------



## ff1221

DeVries said:


> Out east your eligible for your 4th top up.
> This will go on for a while yet. I know people who have had the shot getting frustrated that they need top ups now. And still need clear rapid tests after traveling otherwise you have to quarantine. And here we thought the jab would solve all problems covid related. Uh huh.


Pfizer announced they are already working on a shot for the Omicron variant and they anticipate it to be a 3 shot vaccination. I don't foresee an end to it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

My Cobourg recycling bin should be arriving in Kingston right about now….


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> My Cobourg recycling bin should be arriving in Kingston right about now….


Waz it full of small bills.?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mzarek standing on his head out there


----------



## Unique Landscaping

MIDTOWNPC said:


> My Cobourg recycling bin should be arriving in Kingston right about now….


Not to worry, mine's probably sitting on your front lawn to replace it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Calls started yesterday evening about trees down on sites. We had some pretty heavy ice pellet action as well. Looks like I need to take the snowblower back off and put the chipper back on for these milder days.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I could hear the wind last night, highest recorded on my weather station was 62km/hr.


----------



## SilverPine

Mr.Markus said:


> I could hear the wind last night, highest recorded on my weather station was 62km/hr.


Mine said 88kph. No more shed..


----------



## GMC Driver

Niagara Region Wind gusts - 5:15pm:

Port Colborne - 117km/hr
Fort Erie - 113km/hr
Niagara Falls - 98km/hr
Lake Ontario Shore (St. Catharines) - 85km/hr
Lincoln - 78km/hr
Welland - 96km/hr


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> Calls started yesterday evening about trees down on sites. We had some pretty heavy ice pellet action as well. Looks like I need to take the snowblower back off and put the chipper back on for these milder days.
> View attachment 225805
> View attachment 225807


At least the birdfeeder and weather rock is ok...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> At least the birdfeeder and weather rock is ok...


The security camera is on the tree beside it... 
Security didnt even notice the garden looked different.


----------



## Mr.Markus

GMC Driver said:


> Niagara Region Wind gusts - 5:15pm:
> 
> Port Colborne - 117km/hr
> Fort Erie - 113km/hr
> Niagara Falls - 98km/hr
> Lake Ontario Shore (St. Catharines) - 85km/hr
> Lincoln - 78km/hr
> Welland - 96km/hr


I should probably move mine off the back deck onto the roof.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Rip Bad boy Mayor Mel Lastman...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Rip Bad boy Mayor Mel Lastman...


And right after I made the call in the army joke


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> And right after I made the call in the army joke


You are a horrible person.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> You are a horrible person.


I mean I don't have another family that I'm trying to keep a secret....


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> Rip Bad boy Mayor Mel Lastman...


He was certainly different, but did a fantastic job building North York and then Mayor of Toronto, they need more like him, the ones we have now don't build cities they ruin them.


----------



## ff1221

Power was out till midnight at our place. Wind was so strong our composite Adirondack chairs were blowing across the yard, those things are like boat anchors!


----------



## DeVries

Our fall cleanups are done as of yesterday.


----------



## SHAWZER

Looking to win 5 bucks on the Ti-cats ...... but I won't hold my breath .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pretty darn clear this morning checking the back 100 acres of this property for tree damage...the view of the escarpment towards Toronto is pretty amazing, be a great place to build a cabin...


----------



## ff1221

Are you thinking of Squatting?


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> Are you thinking of Squatting?


I'm here more than Im home so Im already on my way...


----------



## ff1221

Makes sense you should have a roof over your head then!


----------



## Mr.Markus

If I were Dean I might go Raaaahhhhr!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> If I were Dean I might go Raaaahhhhr!
> View attachment 226021
> View attachment 226023


Lunch box and wallet on the back for counter weight.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Lunch box and wallet on the back for counter weight.


You're really good at this...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> If I were Dean I might go Raaaahhhhr!
> View attachment 226021
> View attachment 226023


No tires ballooning over...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nope, the fronts are 75psi, the back end will pick up before I pop a tire with weight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Nope, the fronts are 75psi, the back end will pick up before I pop a tire with weight.


Until your neighbor borrows it...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Until your neighbor borrows it...


Thats why theres a dewalt air inflator behind the seat...rolleyes.


----------



## Triple L

.....rolleyes. no doubt, it should be a Milwaukee lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Lol MM milwaukee money...
Too much invested in dewalt to change it up now...
I have a dozen of the 20vmax batteries, drills,screwdrivers,hedgetrimmers,1/2" impact, air inflator which I love set it and forget it, battery plug or aux, power deflate mode. Skillsaw,sawzall,


----------



## Mr.Markus

Greasegun, shrimpboat,


----------



## ff1221

Ooooohhh, I've been dying to get the shrimp boat!


----------



## SHAWZER

You are very close to the lake ......


----------



## ff1221

Just a stones throw!


----------



## DeVries

No shrimp in that lake, just shrink.


----------



## Western1

Shrimp boat?


----------



## Western1

This came in the building the other day.


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Ppm jet ?

https://www.blogto.com/travel/2021/12/someone-selling-private-jet-toronto-catch/


----------



## Mr.Markus

So....against all odds my wife got a new propane fireplace installed before Xmas...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> So....against all odds my wife got a new propane fireplace installed before Xmas...
> View attachment 226197


Never underestimate their power.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Never underestimate their power....


...to pay over market value when they want something.


----------



## Triple L

We use ours practically every night... Money well spent


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> So....against all odds my wife got a new propane fireplace installed before Xmas...
> View attachment 226197


I'd order a jumbo stocking now and hang it up

Jumbo Buffalo Plaid Stockings Christmas, Rustic Christmas Stockings - Large Vintage Christmas Stockings - Soft Velveteen Kids Christmas Stockings -Red Buffalo Plaid Christmas Decorations 43" L x14" W https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09HRJMGHC


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> We use ours practically every night... Money well spent


We have 2, one upstairs and one downstairs, they really are just furniture unless the power goes Out, then they are used to heat the whole house. This one replaces the one that quit after 20 years


----------



## DeVries

Living in a home that was built in the early 1800's has its benefits. Wood burning fireplace is on everyday after the 15th of October. Wife likes it warm in the house. 
After dinner snoozes are the best by a warm fire.


----------



## cet

Triple L said:


> We use ours practically every night... Money well spent


Mine hasn't been on since I lit my wood boiler October 2020.


----------



## SHAWZER

We love our wood stove . Have been burning wood every winter since we moved in here in 1989 .


----------



## Mr.Markus

I grew up with wood stoves and a giant brick open fireplace as our main heat source. I love them as well, my wife not so much, this is our compromise. Although I have the access to piles and piles of wood I do not miss the work involved. It was easiier for my parents I think cause they had us 3 kids to do the grunt work.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> So....against all odds my wife got a new propane fireplace installed before Xmas...
> View attachment 226197


Did you have to vent it?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ajlawn1 said:


> Did you have to vent it?


Yes. Its replacing one that was already there straight out the wall, just barely meets code distance for the window that is there.


----------



## ff1221

DeVries said:


> Living in a home that was built in the early 1800's has its benefits. Wood burning fireplace is on everyday after the 15th of October. Wife likes it warm in the house.
> After dinner snoozes are the best by a warm fire.


Thermostat for the furnace is in the next room and wood stove is going full blast and so is the furnace, joys of an old farm house. Won't take much wood to heat 1200sq/ft when we build our place in the spring.


----------



## SHAWZER

Working on burning the 15 face cords stacked in my underground room off of the basement rec room . Already have 20 face cords split and stacked outside for next winter . Good feeling when you are a year ahead .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHAWZER said:


> Working on burning the 15 face cords stacked in my underground room off of the basement rec room . Already have 20 face cords split and stacked outside for next winter . Good feeling when you are a year ahead .


Hopefully that's what my salt situation is like also.


----------



## SHAWZER

Could be a no socks , shoes , shirt day tomorrow . 15c with some sun .


----------



## cet




----------



## Western1

What kind of dogs?


----------



## cet

Western1 said:


> What kind of dogs?


Golden Doodle. The big guy is 3 Christmas day and the little guy is 13 weeks. They're both wet, raining today.


----------



## Western1

Nice looking dogs


----------



## SHAWZER

JD 544 H Loader , 10,922 hrs on Kijiji at Bidadoo auctions . Good looking loader .


----------



## DeVries

link?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> link?


It'll likely be a picture of the link...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its too late he'll have to call his wife at work...


----------



## ff1221

cet said:


> View attachment 226375


If only we could get them to run it, be the most reliable labour we could find!


----------



## SHAWZER

For some reason you guys do not like my pics .......


----------



## SHAWZER

Forecasters were sure right about it being windy today


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Is that why I can't find my weather rock?


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Forecasters were sure right about it being windy today


Had the same yesterday, wind hit 90mph in a few areas


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I was thinking about cutting my lawn also Cet


----------



## SHAWZER

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is that why I can't find my weather rock?


I seem to have an extra 1 here ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

Making up for the lack of per push this month...


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Making up for the lack of per push this month...
> View attachment 226443


Grass sure is green


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> ...to pay over market value when they want something.


Here, you can get something for yourself.
Do you know these people, pretty good idea and easy to put together.
Probably be seeing these in Toronto the way the housing market is going.

https://www.wellingtonadvertiser.com/bunkie-life-erin-business-owners-to-appear-on-dragons-den/


----------



## Mr.Markus

*Air bnbs, social distancing, dog house for me. The possibilities are endless..*


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> *Air bnbs, social distancing, dog house for me. The possibilities are endless..*


Whoa, look who's splurging on monitor ink! Gotta get into this tree removal game


----------



## Mr.Markus

Im having some glitches that I cant figure out and I really dont want to bother MJehD on the enhancement thread to hear " Everything is fine on my end clear your cache"...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> clear your cache"...


So you don't know how either?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> So you don't know how either?


I do know but there are some log in programs for some of my sites, the last time I cleared it, I had to reset them and it was a major PITA which is kinda nice littlee surprise when you are out servicing sites...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I do know but there are some log in programs for some of my sites, the last time I cleared it, I had to reset them and it was a major PITA which is kinda nice...


Yep...especially when I am having the issues on 2 different devices using 2 different browsers.

Had that with my internet provider a long, long time ago. Load time was dialup slow. I tried 2 or 3 different computers hardwired, wifi, different browsers, etc. They kept telling me there wasn't a problem. I kept telling them there was. Finally they checked their hardware at the switching station...oh, there was a setting or switch that was wrong. Thanks geniuses...been telling you that for 6 months.


----------



## ff1221

Unique Landscaping said:


> Here, you can get something for yourself.
> Do you know these people, pretty good idea and easy to put together.
> Probably be seeing these in Toronto the way the housing market is going.
> 
> https://www.wellingtonadvertiser.com/bunkie-life-erin-business-owners-to-appear-on-dragons-den/


People up here are renting garden sheds out at $250 a night as back to nature retreats and they are booked, its crazy what the pandemic has created.
Those same style bunkies have been available from another company for years, they just stack together.


----------



## ff1221

https://www.ezlogontario.ca/


----------



## Unique Landscaping

ff1221 said:


> https://www.ezlogontario.ca/


Wow, didn't realize there were so many out there, thought these two in Erin had the market cornered.


----------



## ff1221

That guy is the ontario distributor for it but tbe parent company is out of Europe. Likely cheaper if the couple in Erin is actually producing theirs here.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> That guy is the ontario distributor for it but tbe parent company is out of Europe. Likely cheaper if the couple in Erin is actually producing theirs here.


Are there any original ideas on DD...?
I hear you can use inverted blowers to clear driveways...


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Are there any original ideas on DD...?
> I hear you can use inverted blowers to clear driveways...


No Way!


----------



## JD Dave

Unique Landscaping said:


> Here, you can get something for yourself.
> Do you know these people, pretty good idea and easy to put together.
> Probably be seeing these in Toronto the way the housing market is going.


http://


ff1221 said:


> That guy is the ontario distributor for it but tbe parent company is out of Europe. Likely cheaper if the couple in Erin is actually producing theirs here.


They don't produce them. They ship them in. We bought from them before they were bunkie life. We went to Owen Sound to pick ours up and it came from over seas. It's up at our cottage. We paid $4200 for it and now it's over double. He live on Trafalgar Rd south of Stewarts.


----------



## ff1221

JD Dave said:


> http://
> They don't produce them. They ship them in. We bought from them before they were bunkie life. We went to Owen Sound to pick ours up and it came from over seas. It's up at our cottage. We paid $4200 for it and now it's over double. He live on Trafalgar Rd south of Stewarts.


So likely coming from the same manufacturer then.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

When it comes to living in a dog house JD knows how to roll.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> MIDTOWNPC said:
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to living in a dog house JD knows how to roll.
> 
> 
> 
> I had...That seems like a small cottage for someone with a family his size.
Click to expand...


----------



## cet

On a 2015 Sierra 1500 there is a wiring block between the spare tire and the bumper. It feeds the rear lights, signals and brakes as well as the trailer plug I believe. Anyone know where I can find a diagram showing what each pin does?


----------



## ff1221

cet said:


> On a 2015 Sierra 1500 there is a wiring block between the spare tire and the bumper. It feeds the rear lights, signals and brakes as well as the trailer plug I believe. Anyone know where I can find a diagram showing what each pin does?


There is a giant cluster of plugs right there, im deeply concerned you're asking!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I tied into it for my reverse lights on my 07 but I had no idea which pin did what. I used a test light on each one till I found what I wanted... Did not write it down or sketch it out sorry...


----------



## cet

There are very few models that have this style. It has a large round block with wires. Most have 3 or 4 plugs and you change the wiring harness. I can't even find the harness online. Its an extended cab 79" box.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Try the gm upfitter website


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Try the gm upfitter website


I did but it comes up with the wrong harness. Amazon lets me put in all the info and doesn't have anything. Someone put in one of the light bars under the tailgate and sliced all the wires right at the harness with no wiggle room.


----------



## SHAWZER

Daytime snow ...... do not miss dealing with that .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Me too, do I wait for it or presalt....
I always go for a morning check anyway but while Im out this morning Ill presalt...
Good thing I didnt wait... Cleaners must be too used to the warm temps...idiots.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Daytime snow ...... do not miss dealing with that .


Still dark here...tripped over my new weather rock.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Me too, do I wait for it or presalt....
> I always go for a morning check anyway but while Im out this morning Ill presalt...
> Good thing I didnt wait... Cleaners must be too used to the warm temps...idiots.
> View attachment 226659


I've got a unit at a property like this as well. Butcher shop. They throw water out the back door into the sewer drain. That water has fats from the meat in it as well.


----------



## SHAWZER

I had cleaners do that at a small plaza , cover the sidewalk . Never did it again after I got out of the Loader and loudly discussed it with them .


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Daytime snow ...... do not miss dealing with that .


Let's hope it sticks around. They've taken all the snow out of the forecast between now and Christmas except for today.


----------



## SHAWZER

Yes , Christmas is always a little better when the ground is white .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Right on time here, nobody out, even the county.


----------



## ff1221

Forecast for here is showing 3 degrees for Monday so it won't likely stay.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> There are very few models that have this style. It has a large round block with wires. Most have 3 or 4 plugs and you change the wiring harness. I can't even find the harness online. Its an extended cab 79" box.


https://www.etrailer.com/t1-2015_GMC_Sierra+1500.htm


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> https://www.etrailer.com/t1-2015_GMC_Sierra+1500.htm


Thanks, I'm looking for the the wiring for the right tail light.


----------



## DeVries

Not sure we will get even 5 cms out of this one.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

DeVries said:


> Not sure we will get even 5 cms out of this one.


Have about 5cm here but it's like shoveling cement, I miss the -5/-10 storms.


----------



## cet

DeVries said:


> Not sure we will get even 5 cms out of this one.


We have closer to 10cm.
I want to say it was a stressful day in the shop watching the snow fall but I really can't lie. The dogs had a blast for sure.


----------



## SHAWZER

About the same here . Snow on the ground and no place to be . Now , if I could just sleep longer ........


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> About the same here . Snow on the ground and no place to be . Now , if I could just sleep longer ........


Sleep is for the young...


----------



## SHAWZER

Lightly snowing here again


----------



## Triple L

This is probably my new favorite tool, snowex v plow and drop Salter work excellent, and the 35k road speed is sure nice!


----------



## ff1221

It'd be a stretch to say we got a cm could be a green Christmas.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Triple L said:


> This is probably my new favorite tool, snowex v plow and drop Salter work excellent, and the 35k road speed is sure nice!


Actually last night was the first time I'd seen them and there were 3, was in a factory area, don't know what they would be plowing but I was surprised how fast they were going down the road.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> About the same here . Snow on the ground and no place to be . Now , if I could just sleep longer ........


Drink harder longer....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> This is probably my new favorite tool, snowex v plow and drop Salter work excellent, and the 35k road speed is sure nice!


Whats the controller like?


----------



## SHAWZER

Same sleep ..... just wake up with a headache .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> This is probably my new favorite tool, snowex v plow and drop Salter work excellent, and the 35k road speed is sure nice!


Witch model?


----------



## LWPM

First time using the new plow setup was yesterday. It was way more efficient compared to my 7.6' straight blade. Plowed and salted 7 commercial properties in 6.5 hours. Had a blast with the v plow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

LWPM said:


> First time using the new plow setup was yesterday. It was way more efficient compared to my 7.6' straight blade. Plowed and salted 7 commercial properties in 6.5 hours. Had a blast with the v plow.
> View attachment 226833


Where da snow go?


----------



## LWPM

Mr.Markus said:


> Where da snow go?


This was a pic a few days after I bought the plow.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Anybody else getting cheques from Economicals demutualization...?

I have an acquaintance who bought a policy as an investment 20-25 years ago, he paid a little more for his house insurance for being a policy holder but he received shares and cash to the tune of about $500k.
My cheque wasnt that big but still a nice little chunk for being a loyal business auto/liability customer till they dumped the snow insurance...


----------



## SHAWZER

Bonus cheque for your loyal employee ?


----------



## cet

LWPM said:


> First time using the new plow setup was yesterday. It was way more efficient compared to my 7.6' straight blade. Plowed and salted 7 commercial properties in 6.5 hours. Had a blast with the v plow.
> View attachment 226833


Those plows will throw snow.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> Whats the controller like?


Exactly the same as a truck plow, can't tell the difference, western wideout anyway


----------



## Triple L

Mark Oomkes said:


> Witch model?


Kubota 1100c
1040 Baumann I scooped for $400 on Jiji
And a snowex UTV V plow, was a few hundred less than western because of the color lol


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L said:


> This is probably my new favorite tool, snowex v plow and drop Salter work excellent, and the 35k road speed is sure nice!


If they'd go down a municipal sized walk they would be great. Plus the salt just kills them. This is the third year with us running one.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave said:


> If they'd go down a municipal sized walk they would be great. Plus the salt just kills them. This is the third year with us running one.


The biggest reason I haven't bought another one...just a couple inches too wide.


----------



## Western1

Plow or vehicle is to wide?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Vehicle


----------



## SHAWZER

Never could figure out why Trackless Sidewalk Machines are not more popular with Snow Contractors .


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SHAWZER said:


> Never could figure out why Trackless Sidewalk Machines are not more popular with Snow Contractors .


Picked up a property in brampton this year, the city runs them, but first I've seen close to me on the municipality end running them. They look like great machines


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Womp womp

https://horttrades.com/congress-2022-is-canceled


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Womp womp
> 
> https://horttrades.com/congress-2022-is-canceled


Saving on nachos for another year...gotta take the wins when I can...


----------



## JD Dave

SHAWZER said:


> Never could figure out why Trackless Sidewalk Machines are not more popular with Snow Contractors .


Price. The same reason you see very few in the GTA. Also a dealer network for service is a big problem. If I buy a Deere at least I know I have a dealer support and parts availability.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> Saving on nachos for another year...gotta take the wins when I can...


I think it's been a few years now. Not sure if Judys have nachos or not.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> I think it's been a few years now. Not sure if Judys have nachos or not.


They don't... I had them take them off the menu... Keeps the riff raff out.


----------



## SHAWZER

JD Dave said:


> Price. The same reason you see very few in the GTA. Also a dealer network for service is a big problem. If I buy a Deere at least I know I have a dealer support and parts availability.


They are very expensive new . Lots of used ones around for 20 - 30 thousand . For a contractor with a lot of sidewalks to clear and fast on there feet just thought they would be more popular . When I had my old MT3 I could get any part for it overnight .


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> They are very expensive new . Lots of used ones around for 20 - 30 thousand . For a contractor with a lot of sidewalks to clear and fast on there feet just thought they would be more popular . When I had my old MT3 I could get any part for it overnight .


The Town of East Gwillimbury put out their sidewalk bid this year. You have to have trackless machines and they can't be old than 5 years and it was a 6 year contract. That must have taken some brain storming to come up with that.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> The Town of East Gwillimbury put out their sidewalk bid this year. You have to have trackless machines and they can't be old than 5 years and it was a 6 year contract. That must have taken some brain storming to come up with that.


A little light reading before retirement last fall...? Hoping there were no exclusions for dogs running the equipement...?


----------



## Triple L

Western1 said:


> Plow or vehicle is to wide?


All our walks ways are 60" and this rtv is 58" tire to tire, v plow is 48-66 depending on how it's angled... I've been held up for years on buying one based on online specs, real life it's alot different, nobody cares about the fender flare width, all I care about is tire to tire, and I'm very impressed


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> All our walks ways are 60" and this rtv is 58" tire to tire, v plow is 48-60 depending on how it's angled... I've been held up for years on buying one based on online specs, real life it's alot different, nobody cares about the fender flare width, all I care about is tire to tire, and I'm very impressed


The suspension ride is great too.. I spent years sweeping with front mount kubotas, where falling off a curb was going to tweak your back. You dont even feel the curb in the RTV. Cab noise could be less though and would love them to change the clunky transmission...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The machine looks nice Chad. 
I can’t seem to get one in all the places that I have. It’s faster on the road then a kubota b2650 tractor but more hand work is required. So two guys in an rtv get the same work done as one in a kubota 2650. 
Our older Toolcat just barely got into the same places but a v plow in the loader arms was very hard to operate.


----------



## JD Dave

We bought a Snowrator last year and we found that saved a lot of manual labour. Hoping this Ventrac saves even more. The blower won’t be in until Feb. We only have a couple hundred trailers to clean out between every storm so hoping this speeds up the process even though it’s by the hour.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

JD Dave said:


> We bought a Snowrator last year and we found that saved a lot of manual labour. Hoping this Ventrac saves even more. The blower won't be in until Feb. We only have a couple hundred trailers to clean out between every storm so hoping this speeds up the process even though it's by the hour.


Did you get the broom attachment as well? Did you go with the ventrac because it has the blower attachment vs another snowrator?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I have some well used multiforces with mower and blade if anyone is interested


----------



## JD Dave

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Did you get the broom attachment as well? Did you go with the ventrac because it has the blower attachment vs another snowrator?


Not a fan of brooms and the blower was the only reason to go with a Ventrac. We really like the Snorator.


----------



## Ajlawn1

JD Dave said:


> Not a fan of brooms and the blower was the only reason to go with a Ventrac. We really like the Snorator.


You should stock up on Kawasaki carbs... So I've heard...


----------



## DeVries

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Womp womp
> 
> https://horttrades.com/congress-2022-is-canceled


I guess there still isnt enough people vaccinated. :hammerhead:


----------



## cet

Someone sent this to me last night.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Hopefully they just damaged their ego...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Hopefully they just damaged their ego...


It's a Deere...stand it back upright, let the fluids settle back down and fire it up. Probably some damaged roof parts at worst...not that I would know.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Hopefully they just damaged their ego...


Maybe a little underwear damage too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> All our walks ways are 60" and this rtv is 58" tire to tire, v plow is 48-66 depending on how it's angled... I've been held up for years on buying one based on online specs, real life it's alot different, nobody cares about the fender flare width, all I care about is tire to tire, and I'm very impressed


Problem is it leaves zero room for error. And if there isn't frost in the ground (which quite often there isn't due to salt) that error ends up in muddy torn up sod.

Plus daytime events it is worthless because it is so wide. One of the reasons I like the SSV over the ZPlow. 36" allows us to use it pretty much every place even with cars hanging over the curbs/walks.


----------



## farmergeorge

Mr.Markus said:


> Anybody else getting cheques from Economicals demutualization...?
> 
> I have an acquaintance who bought a policy as an investment 20-25 years ago, he paid a little more for his house insurance for being a policy holder but he received shares and cash to the tune of about $500k.
> My cheque wasnt that big but still a nice little chunk for being a loyal business auto/liability customer till they dumped the snow insurance...


I got close to $5000, know a guy that got just under $30k


----------



## Hydromaster

cet said:


> Someone sent this to me last night.
> View attachment 226965


More counterweight????


----------



## cet

Hydromaster said:


> More counterweight????


Less impairment???


----------



## Mr.Markus

farmergeorge said:


> I got close to $5000, know a guy that got just under $30k


During the process I opted for shares..
There was no explanation but there arent enough shares to do it that way so a cheque just showed up for $21k


----------



## Western1

Mr.Markus said:


> Anybody else getting cheques from Economicals demutualization...?
> 
> I have an acquaintance who bought a policy as an investment 20-25 years ago, he paid a little more for his house insurance for being a policy holder but he received shares and cash to the tune of about $500k.
> My cheque wasnt that big but still a nice little chunk for being a loyal business auto/liability customer till they dumped the snow insurance...


What is this?


----------



## Mr.Markus

A mutual insurance company demutualized and so the policy holders are compensated as it is not owned by them collectively anymore. Thats the short of it. ...


----------



## GMC Driver

JD Dave said:


> Price. The same reason you see very few in the GTA. Also a dealer network for service is a big problem. If I buy a Deere at least I know I have a dealer support and parts availability.


Same reason we go orange here.


----------



## GMC Driver

Weird experience watching snow events from a window. Glad it's only been salt runs at home. Here in the big smoke they got more. Few more days and I can watch from home.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I was a little embarrased by this. Before the last event I had washed and greased the salter. Everything ran good, no service issues. This morning I went out to spot salt as we dropped to -12° overnight, spun the leftover off back into the seacan, pull the truck forward and there is what appears to be a giant washer right at the entrance. Look under the spinner and the bearing isn't there at all. Just the collar and the inside race stuck to the shaft.
Spinner worked well without it. Probably would've let me down during the next event if I hadn't seen seen the washer.
It just did not take that long to completely fail. Couldn't have timed it better if I tried, i likely wouldnt have greased it again till next week.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Weird experience watching snow events from a window. Glad it's only been salt runs at home. Here in the big smoke they got more. Few more days and I can watch from home.


I'm sure it's well under control at home!


----------



## SHAWZER

Looking out a window at the weather can drive you to drink .......


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

GMC Driver said:


> Weird experience watching snow events from a window. Glad it's only been salt runs at home. Here in the big smoke they got more. Few more days and I can watch from home.


What are you in for? Apologies if I missed it


----------



## GMC Driver

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> What are you in for? Apologies if I missed it


Ya we kept it quiet by choice. Got diagnosed with adrenal carcinoma at the beginning of November - had surgery on Friday. Things went well, better than expected. Got a good team here at UNH. On the mend now - hope to be home by the end of the week.

Figured it didn't need to talked about until it was dealt with. Now that it is - for the most part - we are thankful for the outcome.


----------



## DeVries

Good to hear your doing better Dave. 

Lots of prayers went up for you and your wife and kids.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

https://bryansfarm.hibid.com/catalo...imed-online-auction/?q=Deere&g=all-categories
Still hasn't sold yet. Deere 7920
this was online here before now no blade

anyone going to bid ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Keeping you in our thoughts, I would say try to decompress with the time off...
And listen to the wife...(.it doesnt help but it makes her happy )


----------



## m_ice

MIDTOWNPC said:


> https://bryansfarm.hibid.com/catalo...imed-online-auction/?q=Deere&g=all-categories
> Still hasn't sold yet. Deere 7920
> this was online here before now no blade
> 
> anyone going to bid ?


How about the 5065 with HLA???


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

GMC Driver said:


> Ya we kept it quiet by choice. Got diagnosed with adrenal carcinoma at the beginning of November - had surgery on Friday. Things went well, better than expected. Got a good team here at UNH. On the mend now - hope to be home by the end of the week.
> 
> Figured it didn't need to talked about until it was dealt with. Now that it is - for the most part - we are thankful for the outcome.


Glad you're on the mend. Hopefully you get home for Christmas. Let me know if you're getting tired of that hospital food.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/snow-equipment-for-sale.181373/


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

m_ice said:


> How about the 5065 with HLA???


I have a few 5083 5085 5093 already.


----------



## DeVries

Dean has money burning a hole in his pocket and he's itchin to spend it. 
First month he's gotten of Scott free and he's in a spending mood.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> Dean has money burning a hole in his pocket and he's itchin to spend it.
> First month he's gotten of Scott free and he's in a spending mood.


We have never met in person and you know me ?

11 days and a few hours till year end. Lol 
Axe the tax. 
Apparently cause I decided to get the ram box on my truck it's delayed so unless Santa needs it to haul tents it won't be here in time.

I actually haven't bought much 
But I am due for a an oil change
I do get pretty excited with a can of liquid glass


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

m_ice said:


> How about the 5065 with HLA???


They are a handy little tractor 
You can get many places. It's very simple 
Clutch and shift. Not much to go wrong.

Everyone laughed at me when I got the first one but I learned


----------



## Triple L

I'm sure Rudolph will have it in tow, not the other way around


----------



## MIDTOWNPC




----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Few years back I dressed one up for the parade. The parade was going to be cancelled cause it cost to much to put on so we made a donation. There was no snow so we put a tractor in. 

I’d like to put out all the Deere’s pulling Santa’s sleigh but we would get 20cms then and Santa would have to call caa


----------



## Western1

GMC Driver said:


> Ya we kept it quiet by choice. Got diagnosed with adrenal carcinoma at the beginning of November - had surgery on Friday. Things went well, better than expected. Got a good team here at UNH. On the mend now - hope to be home by the end of the week.
> 
> Figured it didn't need to talked about until it was dealt with. Now that it is - for the most part - we are thankful for the outcome.


Best to you and your family. Prayers


----------



## Unique Landscaping

GMC Driver said:


> Weird experience watching snow events from a window. Glad it's only been salt runs at home. Here in the big smoke they got more. Few more days and I can watch from home.


All the best, never want to see anyone go through that but glad that all has gone so well. Hoping you get home as fast as you can and a quick recovery. Take care.


----------



## ff1221

GMC Driver said:


> Ya we kept it quiet by choice. Got diagnosed with adrenal carcinoma at the beginning of November - had surgery on Friday. Things went well, better than expected. Got a good team here at UNH. On the mend now - hope to be home by the end of the week.
> 
> Figured it didn't need to talked about until it was dealt with. Now that it is - for the most part - we are thankful for the outcome.


Glad to hear you are on the mend and doing well, I hope you have a quick recovery Dave!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hope everything works out gmcdriver and I am sure it will.

want me to send you some nachos?


----------



## DeVries

Longest night of the year tonight. 

Looking forward to longer days starting tomorrow


----------



## Mountain Bob

DeVries said:


> Longest night of the year tonight.
> 
> Looking forward to longer days starting tomorrow


Yep, things always better after the winter solstice.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mountain Bob said:


> Yep, things always better after the winter solstice.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 227133


You don't like longer days/more sunlight?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mountain Bob said:


> You don't like longer days/more sunlight?


That means summer is coming. Summer means heat and humidity...so NO.


----------



## cet

Mountain Bob said:


> You don't like longer days/more sunlight?


I don't think I could find my house if the outside lights weren't on so shorter days means I get to come home sooner.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> I don't think I could find my house if the outside lights weren't on so shorter days means I get to come home sooner.


now thats alot different then markus 
he has the lights on but no one is home.

lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> now thats alot different then markus
> he has the lights on but no one is home.
> 
> lol


I don't know how to take this....lol.


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> Good to hear your doing better Dave.
> 
> Lots of prayers went up for you and your wife and kids.





MIDTOWNPC said:


> Hope everything works out gmcdriver and I am sure it will.
> 
> want me to send you some nachos?


Thanks for all the well wishes. Made a milestone tonight and made it to the hospital lobby. Small reward, not nachos, but worth it!


----------



## JD Dave

GMC Driver said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes. Made a milestone tonight and made it to the hospital lobby. Small reward, not nachos, but worth it!


It's the little things in life that really make us happy. I can come down and twist a driveshaft off doing a burn out in front of the hospital if you want. I think it might be good for both of us. Wel at least if you'll let me borrow another one to get home. Lol. Wishing you and your family all the best Dave.


----------



## SHAWZER

Pictures please ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Pictures please ......


Video is better...


----------



## ff1221

DeVries said:


> Longest night of the year tonight.
> 
> Looking forward to longer days starting tomorrow


We can only go up from here!


----------



## SHAWZER

Little squall going through here now


----------



## JD Dave

It was 2009 and Dave asked me to come to his hometown pull. That was when my pulling truck was still street legal. My mom, dad and two boy came with me. When we got off the the 401 this Don’t up Dodge pickup pulled up beside and rolled down his window to ask what was done to my truck and then basically said it wasn’t worth his time to race me. Well my mom and dad both looked at me and said don’t do it. Lol. Well I did and before you know it I was bouncing off the speed limiter and for that reason he won. My mom and dad were both shaking there heads. Pretty stupid but memories that last a life time. Got to the pull and made the crowd very happy when I twisted my driveshaft off. The next problem was getting home, so Dave took the drive shaft off his new truck and we brought it back the next day. Looking back that was such a fun day. Things seemed a lot simpler back then.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave said:


> It was 2009 and Dave asked me to come to his hometown pull. That was when my pulling truck was still street legal. My mom, dad and two boy came with me. When we got off the the 401 this Don't up Dodge pickup pulled up beside and rolled down his window to ask what was done to my truck and then basically said it wasn't worth his time to race me. Well my mom and dad both looked at me and said don't do it. Lol. Well I did and before you know it I was bouncing off the speed limiter and for that reason he won. My mom and dad were both shaking there heads. Pretty stupid but memories that last a life time. Got to the pull and made the crowd very happy when I twisted my driveshaft off. The next problem was getting home, so Dave took the drive shaft off his new truck and we brought it back the next day. Looking back that was such a fun day. Things seemed a lot simpler back then.


Forgot aboot that story. He's a pretty good guy, despite the GMC thing.


----------



## cet

For my wiring adventures I have figured out the previous owner cut the end off the right tail light wiring and connected it all to the trailer wiring. I bought a new harness only to find out where it plugs in at the back of the truck all the pins have corroded off. I'm trying to hook it back up to the trailer wiring but I have no power for the trailer wiring. The fuses are good but the back of the truck is dead.
Any ideas? Is there a PCM fuse?


----------



## cet

I got it, bad ground


----------



## wxdavid

SEVERE ARCTIC COLD OUTBREAK will overrun all of southwest and south central Canada dec 24-jan 1

example Mon in Br Columbia ( away from the water) most of Alberta temps western Sask -20 to -40 F

8 to 16 inches of snow likely next 9 days in the southern half of Sask and most of MB


----------



## SHAWZER

Maybe we need an Ontario Weather Thread


----------



## schrader

Squalls all around us but not a flake to be seen here, that wind can go away anytime now.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Squalls were wild here all day, I did a salt run this morning spent some time in the shop then a few little errands. Went home for lunch and there is 3 inches in my driveway so I did a little tour and shook some more salt...some days you wish it would just snow and stop teasing all day...


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Squalls were wild here all day, I did a salt run this morning spent some time in the shop then a few little errands. Went home for lunch and there is 3 inches in my driveway so I did a little tour and shook some more salt...some days you wish it would just snow and stop teasing all day...


Its been teasing a cm of snow for 24hrs. Did a salt run for 1 client that called, the rest were dry from the wind. Hard to get excited when they are calling for 5 degrees Friday!


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> Squalls were wild here all day, I did a salt run this morning spent some time in the shop then a few little errands. Went home for lunch and there is 3 inches in my driveway so I did a little tour and shook some more salt...some days you wish it would just snow and stop teasing all day...


We were working up in Erin today and we felt like we should be back south salting. We had some crazy squalls blow by.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Is that Herman in the Doozan??


----------



## cet

I wonder what is more comfortable?


----------



## Mr.Markus

That is way too many pillows....
By the time I threw them all on the floor it would be time to get up...


----------



## Triple L

JD Dave said:


> It was 2009 and Dave asked me to come to his hometown pull. That was when my pulling truck was still street legal. My mom, dad and two boy came with me. When we got off the the 401 this Don't up Dodge pickup pulled up beside and rolled down his window to ask what was done to my truck and then basically said it wasn't worth his time to race me. Well my mom and dad both looked at me and said don't do it. Lol. Well I did and before you know it I was bouncing off the speed limiter and for that reason he won. My mom and dad were both shaking there heads. Pretty stupid but memories that last a life time. Got to the pull and made the crowd very happy when I twisted my driveshaft off. The next problem was getting home, so Dave took the drive shaft off his new truck and we brought it back the next day. Looking back that was such a fun day. Things seemed a lot simpler back then.


Soo much simpler back then, all the spare time in the world it seemed like...

@gmcdriver get better soon, took some googling for the young buck to figure out what was wrong with ya lol


----------



## Unique Landscaping

cet said:


> I wonder what is more comfortable?
> View attachment 227363
> View attachment 227365


And that's one of his better employees.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> Is that Herman in the Doozan??


That's my son.


----------



## cet

T


Mr.Markus said:


> That is way too many pillows....
> By the time I threw them all on the floor it would be time to get up...


That's my daughter's place.


----------



## cet

JD Dave said:


> It was 2009 and Dave asked me to come to his hometown pull. That was when my pulling truck was still street legal. My mom, dad and two boy came with me. When we got off the the 401 this Don't up Dodge pickup pulled up beside and rolled down his window to ask what was done to my truck and then basically said it wasn't worth his time to race me. Well my mom and dad both looked at me and said don't do it. Lol. Well I did and before you know it I was bouncing off the speed limiter and for that reason he won. My mom and dad were both shaking there heads. Pretty stupid but memories that last a life time. Got to the pull and made the crowd very happy when I twisted my driveshaft off. The next problem was getting home, so Dave took the drive shaft off his new truck and we brought it back the next day. Looking back that was such a fun day. Things seemed a lot simpler back then.


Our wants and needs seem to be one of the same lately. Most people have way too many things.


----------



## GMC Driver

Triple L said:


> Soo much simpler back then, all the spare time in the world it seemed like...
> 
> @gmcdriver get better soon, took some googling for the young buck to figure out what was wrong with ya lol


You're right Chad - kind of had life by the tail back then. I wonder why sometimes we all "found" each other here. You look at how things have changed, some have grown and expanded, others kept on keeping on, others bowed out. But for the most part, we've all helped each other succeed.

Googling that stuff can turn out pretty bad. I've tried to avoid that - we find our trust and confidence from above. Nothing will change that, and it's a great comfort to know I'm not in control of it. That being said, it's no co-incidence we ended up in the UNH system, considered one of the best cancer hospital networks in the world. And with the best adrenal cancer surgeon, and now endocronologist. You learn quickly that you have to be your own advocate, and beat down the doors you need to have a fighting chance. We did that, and now I'm sitting at home recuperating from surgery before Christmas - an answer to many prayers!

Thanks for all the well wishes, it is appreciated!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Great to hear you're home Dave!

Best place to recover, hospitals pretty much suck for rest and recovery...as does the food.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Weather network says it’s snowing here 
Windows says clear


----------



## SilverPine

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Weather network says it's snowing here
> Windows says clear


I was saying the same thing an hour ago.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SilverPine said:


> I was saying the same thing an hour ago.


What are you saying now ?


----------



## Unique Landscaping

MIDTOWNPC said:


> What are you saying now ?


Just hitting Toronto in the last hour, maybe a cm here now, but looks like the "heavier" band is gone here by 1:00, but looks like it's going to head south and stay below Cobourg.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Unique Landscaping said:


> Just hitting Toronto in the last hour, maybe a cm here now, but looks like the "heavier" band is gone here by 1:00, but looks like it's going to head south and stay below Cobourg.


Zzz till 3:30 then


----------



## Triple L

Chad network says almost 10cm in Kitchener, wake up dean!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I thought Canadians were such polite, friendly people...

https://edmonton.ctvnews.ca/woman-h...3s_KnoeK6umdAx3c-Vz2pJhxdZUtcjzWl5Eefy-e-t_BA


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought Canadians were such polite, friendly people...
> 
> https://edmonton.ctvnews.ca/woman-h...3s_KnoeK6umdAx3c-Vz2pJhxdZUtcjzWl5Eefy-e-t_BA


He thought she was stuck in the snow so he pushed her out, how much more helpful can he get. 
Maybe he's a relative of that other guy that was throwing snowballs at customers when he was plowing and drunk.


----------



## SHAWZER

Never p!!s off a machine operator


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> Never p!!s off a machine operator


Especially if she's your wife!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Chad network says almost 10cm in Kitchener, wake up dean!


2cm here


----------



## Mr.Markus

Full push here. Xmas Eve pushes are my favorite...


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> Full push here. Xmas Eve pushes are my favorite...


I bet they are


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Chad network says almost 10cm in Kitchener, wake up dea


prob be hungry after all that plowing.


----------



## JD Dave

Somebody from here sent me Nachos without the cheese. I guess I shouldn’t complain. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Triple L

I bet it was addressed to Dave & MARIE not just Dave hahahahahaha


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> I bet it was addressed to Dave & MARIE not just Dave hahahahahaha


Dave and Nachos ownership is blurred....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave said:


> Somebody from here sent me Nachos without the cheese. I guess I shouldn't complain. Merry Christmas.


Second mouse gets the cheese.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

looks like I’ll be spreading a little merry Christmas salt in a bit


----------



## Triple L

Why soo late? I already spread a load before I got out of bed....


MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just rain here, 2° but supposed to be 6° this afternoon. Even the gravel is mushy...
Merry Christmas....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Plus temps now with rain but it’s later that’s the problem. 
theatres hotels and shoppers is open so you can get some egg nog and depends 

I slept like a baby last night. 

watching dogs open presents is prob my fav thing.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Oh and starbucks is open


----------



## coyote_nb

we got 30cm last wed in Carlingford NB ... 
4 Amishe cleand
1lady helped out 
and owe own way ....
1 day gone 
and all for free


----------



## cet

coyote_nb said:


> we got 30cm last wed in Carlingford NB ...
> 4 Amishe cleand
> 1lady helped out
> and owe own way ....
> 1 day gone
> and all for free


My daughter is on here way to Woodstock NB. They won't get there until tomorrow so hopefully they don't run into any snow.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

7 hours of freezing drizzle and very little car activity site sure builds up some ice


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pictures or video..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Kingston nasty 
Cobourg warm


----------



## SHAWZER

Outdoor Hockey time ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I’m up 7-0 
The other guys pulled the goalie 

coffee would be nice once someone opens up.


----------



## schrader

Nothing but dry pavement and green grass here, wondering when winter will show up?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Same here, TWN was telling me it was snowing at 3:30 this morning, there were some green blotches on satelite so I went for a drive. Nothing...dry as a bone. 
I was in Kitchhener last night about 11pm
Mozer was out lot checking dry melted lots, looking for ice I guess at 3°. It would be hard to see someone slipping and falling in such conditions but I guess thats what our services have become. 
Parking lot security cruising dry parking lots on Christmas Day....


----------



## Mr.Markus

If it werent for the coffee at home I would have trouble telling what time of year it is...


----------



## SHAWZER

Send 1 to Dean .......


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Same here, TWN was telling me it was snowing at 3:30 this morning, there were some green blotches on satelite so I went for a drive. Nothing...dry as a bone.
> I was in Kitchhener last night about 11pm
> Mozer was out lot checking dry melted lots, looking for ice I guess at 3°. It would be hard to see someone slipping and falling in such conditions but I guess thats what our services have become.
> Parking lot security cruising dry parking lots on Christmas Day....


I had a lot go to black ice a couple years ago, temps never dropped below 2.5 all night and the ground temp was about the same, no rain, just the moisture in the air froze to it. By 8 they were calling because 4 people had fallen. No other lots in town had any ice, or any of the streets but this one was a skating rink, had to site check it every morning after that! Definitely sucks our jobs have become that!

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I was contemplating running a MP live edge on some of it at it was floating ice. I think that was because we presalted and it didn’t bond in many places. 


all wrapped up 
one more for the good guys


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> If it werent for the coffee at home I would have trouble telling what time of year it is...
> View attachment 227867


Half full mugs is usually an indication it's high test.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I was contemplating running a MP live edge on some of it at it was floating ice. I think that was because we presalted and it didn't bond in many places.
> 
> all wrapped up
> one more for the good guys


I don't miss those days.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Half full mugs is usually an indication it's high test.


Its 4 2ounce espressos. The whip creme and candy cane sprinkles were not requested. I guess she didnt want me to have a full 16 ounce with my hypertension.


----------



## SHAWZER

Canadian Juniors vs Czechs tonight at 6:30 .


----------



## coyote_nb

cet said:


> My daughter is on here way to Woodstock NB. They won't get there until tomorrow so hopefully they don't run into any snow.


i was 2 days ago after the snow up to Grand Falls 
wasnt to bad on the TCH


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Its 4 2ounce espressos. The whip creme and candy cane sprinkles were not requested. I guess she didnt want me to have a full 16 ounce with my hypertension.


Man alive! 8 ounces of espresso! I'll call Dr. Maggisano


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Man alive! 8 ounces of espresso! I'll call Dr. Maggisano


I like strong coffee, I cannot lie.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHAWZER said:


> Canadian Juniors vs Czechs tonight at 6:30 .


I like checks
and large bills


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I like checks
> and large bills


Have I got a visa bill for you...!


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I like checks
> and large bills


Are you sure you don't like cheque's?


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Are you sure you don't like cheque's?


Lot checks...?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> Are you sure you don't like cheque's?


Yes I like cheques more then lot checks 
I hate tracking direct deposits.


----------



## SHAWZER

Canadian Jrs picked up there game in the 2nd period , 1st period was a hit and miss .


----------



## coyote_nb

2 to 3 inches right now at Carlingford NB TCH 2 Exit 115


----------



## ff1221

coyote_nb said:


> 2 to 3 inches right now at Carlingford NB TCH 2 Exit 115


Good spot for it!


----------



## Mr.Markus

So my anti socialism is paying off.
Didnt get together with my side of the family over Christmas. I had planned to see my mom on Thurs. Turns out a niece tested positive exposing them all..so they are all locked down. 
My mom is in a retirement apartment where she has to be locked down too. No symptoms as of yet but exposed to lots of vulnerable friends over the last couple days...


----------



## ff1221

Mom sent me a message Monday said my BIL got it and my sister was there to visit them Thursday. She hasn't messaged since to say they are sick.


----------



## Triple L

I agree, I'm good not going anywhere or doing anything, seems like everyone you talk to knows someone who got the vids in the last 2 weeks


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Triple L said:


> I agree, I'm good not going anywhere or doing anything, seems like everyone you talk to knows someone who got the vids in the last 2 weeks


Even a customer of mine was telling me his mother-in-law, (who is in her 90's) had her niece visit her before Christmas, and she's a nurse, then the day before Christmas all of a sudden she's sick so is isolating (Doesn't know if it's Covid or just a cold)

But you never know, glad we're in the ultimate social distancing business, it's actually been nice because when you're doing lawns nobody comes out and bugs you, if they do one or two quick coughs get's rid of them


----------



## DeVries

We are just getting over ours. The only drawback is I can't taste or smell anything.


----------



## m_ice

DeVries said:


> We are just getting over ours. The only drawback is I can't taste or smell anything.


Not to be the bear of bad news but my wife hasn't had taste or smell for 5 months now. Her sister was only a week without both.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> Not to be the bear of bad news but my wife hasn't had taste or smell for 5 months now. Her sister was only a week without both.


My father in law lost it for over 6 months and it slowly came back. Wife was about 2 1/2 weeks. I was about a day and a half.


----------



## DeVries

Well that would suck. Guess time will tell. 
Kids said its a good time to eat cooked carrots mashed into potatoes cause dad can't taste it anyways. It's usually a meal that's cooked when I'm away.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Well that would suck. Guess time will tell.
> Kids said its a good time to eat cooked carrots mashed into potatoes cause dad can't taste it anyways. It's usually a meal that's cooked when I'm away.


Tried to get my FIL to eat broccoli...he wouldn't.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

It tastes good over here


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> It tastes good over here


Montanas...?


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Well that would suck. Guess time will tell.
> Kids said its a good time to eat cooked carrots mashed into potatoes cause dad can't taste it anyways. It's usually a meal that's cooked when I'm away.


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> Tried to get my FIL to eat broccoli...he wouldn't.


Vile weed!


----------



## SHAWZER

Canadian Junior Hockey Tournament cancelled . What a shame , excellent hockey to watch .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHAWZER said:


> Canadian Junior Hockey Tournament cancelled . What a shame , excellent hockey to watch .


I don't want to taco bout it


----------



## ff1221

Pretty quiet around here considering there's snow in the air!


----------



## cet

ff1221 said:


> Pretty quiet around here considering there's snow in the air!


Most are out working.


----------



## ff1221

cet said:


> Most are out working.


Oddly enough there's nothing for me to do.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pretty clear but looks like Kingston is getting sme sneaky snow this morning...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Pretty clear but looks like Kingston is getting sme sneaky snow this morning...


4am every day

too much cheese


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

It's like the MrMarkus special in a ram

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social


----------



## BUFF

MIDTOWNPC said:


> It's like the MrMarkus special in a ram
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social


Even new the check engine light is on?


----------



## Mr.Markus

It wouldve looked better if they downsized the box to line up with the cab. Now it just looks dumb and someones gonna try to haul something bigger than a tent.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Also ...Did Del buy Voth? I see a metal box with del mudflaps, and aluminum sides and tailgate with voth logo.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> 4am every day
> 
> too much cheese


We've had those patterns before, like clockwork. I have a BIL that lived on the street for half a decade on the side of the highway in Kitchhener. (Don't ask) we would often chat about how the snow seemed to come at a particular time alot. 
Almost predictably from the first snowfall of the each season.


----------



## DeVries

Agreed. That box definitely looks goofy on it. Eloquip would have been a far better choice.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Guess I can grab a nap today with all the snow forecast this morning gone off the forecast...


----------



## SHAWZER

Pre nap ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

January nap...


----------



## DeVries

13 years ago today our youngest son was born. As we are driving to the hospital I said to my wife, its 17 degrees, no chance we will need to go out to salt or plow tonight.

I'll take plus 4 today too.


----------



## buttaluv

Happy Birthday to him! Enjoy it.. goes by way too fast


----------



## ff1221

Light snow falling here. Sounds like winter might be coming.............at least till Sunday.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> 13 years ago today our youngest son was born. As we are driving to the hospital I said to my wife, its 17 degrees, no chance we will need to go out to salt or plow tonight.
> 
> I'll take plus 4 today too.


it's amazing how much you really end up liking plus temps



BUFF said:


> Even new the check engine light is on?
> View attachment 229237


Wow


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> It wouldve looked better if they downsized the box to line up with the cab. Now it just looks dumb and someones gonna try to haul something bigger than a tent.


Dave could sleep his entire family in the size of tent that truck can haul!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Last visit to the surgeon this morning for the all clear, it looks like its about as good as its gonna get, still doesn't feel like my finger but I still have it....and have yet to at 52 spend a single night in the hospital.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Last visit to the surgeon this morning for the all clear, it looks like its about as good as its gonna get, still doesn't feel like my finger but I still have it....and have yet to at 52 spend a single night in the hospital.


Shhhhhhhh!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I hope we get 30cm of sneaky snow tonight in Kingston. 

new year 
new invoices.


----------



## SHAWZER

None yet this year ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

We have scraped a couple times. 
Keeps melting away. 
fair bit of salt

some guys around here just pound salt 
Others pound sand.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> We have scraped a couple times.
> Keeps melting away.
> fair bit of salt
> 
> some guys around here just pound salt
> Others pound sand.


Ah, thought you were going pounding keyboards there


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

At home schooling is keeping the keyboards busy. Can’t keep the laptops instock.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> At home schooling is keeping the keyboards busy. Can't keep the laptops instock.


Tried to get ahead of the curve over the Christmas break figuring the kids were probably not heading back. For a chrome book and an iPad for the school aged kids.


----------



## ff1221

Guess Mother Nature wanted to make sure we made up for a light December, 20cm with good drifting yesterday and another 5-10cm for clean up today. Nice and fresh out this morning!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Wow, light salt this morning, nothing even drifted.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Wow, light salt this morning, nothing even dripeople?


Not even your truck?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not even your truck?


Thats for you dodge boys...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Thats for you dodge boys...


You mean 
Ram trx for lot and puddle checks with a
Utv spreader ?

think they would back date the invoice to dec 31? Lol.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

MIDTOWNPC said:


> You mean
> Ram trx for lot and puddle checks with a
> Utv spreader ?
> 
> think they would back date the invoice to dec 31? Lol.


It would have to be white or no deal


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Thats for you dodge boys...


I was doing some drifting in the 924K I run the other night.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> I was doing some drifting in the 924K I run the other night.


I was drifting now and then in the Sterling...especially with a 2,000# plow hanging oof the bumber and no salt in back.


----------



## SilverPine

Anyone have a spare tipm for a 2012 ram 2500 kicking around? Dealer is on a 14 week back order..


----------



## Mr.Markus

SilverPine said:


> Anyone have a spare tipm for a 2012 ram 2500 kicking around? Dealer is on a 14 week back order..


Are you comfortable installing it yourself, or a rebuilt core?
https://tipmrebuilders.com/installation/


----------



## SilverPine

Thanks Markus, I'll give them a try.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Standard auto wreckers ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

There is a place I’ve heard of called 

one stop goat shop 

I want to say Cambridge….


----------



## SHAWZER

Breslau


----------



## SilverPine

Found the problem.


----------



## Mountain Bob

SilverPine said:


> Found the problem.
> View attachment 230635


Yep,that fly shorted things out----------------


----------



## BUFF

SilverPine said:


> Found the problem.
> View attachment 230635


Krusty....


----------



## Mr.Markus

SilverPine said:


> Found the problem.
> View attachment 230635


I hope some contact cleaner and a pipe cleaner, small brush can clean that up and it didnt arc too much. You may be back in business.


----------



## DeVries

That' s what happens when you put your salty gloves on the dash


----------



## SilverPine

DeVries said:


> That' s what happens when you put your salty gloves on the dash


 Oh not on mine. I'm very anal about that. I even have a glove bin behind my seat that my guys laugh at. Couldn't imagine what some of my other trucks look like underneath the dash..

Unfortunately cleaning didn't work. Found some burn marks as well.


----------



## Triple L

What year truck? That's crazy... I guess that's why most say 3 years and someone else's problem?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Interesting...


----------



## DeVries

Yup. 

This is going to get interesting depending on how long this lasts.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My truck is parked now...
Is there a storm on the 15th?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Haha...just realised today is the 15th.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mr.Markus said:


> Haha...just realised today is the 15th.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Does won’t start too cold count?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sunnyday hungry roadtrip need something thats not local... no nachos!


----------



## SilverPine

Love that place. Better than the place across the street.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The one with the most cars in the parking lot won...lol.
Dean wouldve picked the one across the road though.....hes the Champ.


----------



## SHAWZER

Primrose , been awhile but always stop there too


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Yes please.


----------



## SHAWZER

Careful what you wish for ......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I just like seeing 100 percent 
That’s all.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I just like seeing 100 percent
> That's all.


For them to predict 100% the storm must be the size of North America, they don't say 100% even if the snows hitting them in the head.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I just like seeing 100 percent
> That's all.


Like 100 percent unforcasted sneaky snow this am. Love it


----------



## schrader

Wow we are down for 5-10cm, just a little tease, I would love to see 45cm again.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Lol, The Weather Network has gone from 100% chance of snow to 90%.

Guess they don’t want to risk ruining their perfect forecasting record :canadaflag:


----------



## ff1221

We got downgraded big time for the entire week! Would be nice to see either 5-10cm or nothing as opposed to 1-3cm each day


----------



## SilverPine

I'd take the 1-3..


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nothing for me thanks...


----------



## SHAWZER

Send it all to me ..... I am starting to enjoy looking out the window when it is snowing .


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> Send it all to me ..... I am starting to enjoy looking out the window when it is snowing .


That's something I can relate too. I'll be sleeping through the first half.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Take it to the retirement/envy thread fellas....


----------



## Unique Landscaping

If anyone needs someone for their sidewalk crew, there’s two available just above this post


----------



## Mr.Markus

On my way home last night, stopped in at the wifes cousins place, it was a great day, great place to be when the sun was going down...


----------



## cet

Unique Landscaping said:


> If anyone needs someone for their sidewalk crew, there's two available just above this post


Sidewalks are why I finally quit. To hard to shovel and no place for a blower.


----------



## ff1221

This system completely missed us, nary a flake and I can say without hesitation im ok with that!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ff1221 said:


> This system completely missed us, nary a flake and I can say without hesitation im ok with that!


I enjoyed several nights of sleep...


----------



## SHAWZER

Under the large window ?


----------



## SHAWZER

ff1221 said:


> This system completely missed us, nary a flake and I can say without hesitation im ok with that!


Nothing in Owen Sound


----------



## ff1221

Watching the news from Toronto, unbelievable. Storms like that aren't unusual for us but I can't imagine having to deal with the traffic!


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> Watching the news from Toronto, unbelievable. Storms like that aren't unusual for us but I can't imagine having to deal with the traffic!


Yah those guys are screwed... Lol

Started out at 2am just getting in now.
She was a nice one, not as bad as TO but 35 cm and blowy...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Deeep


----------



## Triple L

Yeah a solid foot here + drifting adding up to 2+' easily

Just a friendly service reminder, retorque your tractor tires

Thanks JD


----------



## Mr.Markus

Is that the one with all the brokem irrigation heads


----------



## Unique Landscaping

I don’t ever remember a storm coming in like this, ‘99 was over a couple of days.
We had close to 50cm here, Whitby about 60. Traffic was a nightmare to say the least, city as usual wasn’t ready for this.

Still have about 5 residentials to do tomorrow, there was just no way to get in to plow them without getting stuck as the roads aren’t very wide and the city hadn’t plowed.

Plus my warning light came on, looks like another coil is going, hope I can get it in tomorrow, plowed with it and made it through, hoping I didn’t screw anything up.


----------



## ff1221

Unique Landscaping said:


> I don't ever remember a storm coming in like this, '99 was over a couple of days.
> We had close to 50cm here, Whitby about 60. Traffic was a nightmare to say the least, city as usual wasn't ready for this.
> 
> Still have about 5 residentials to do tomorrow, there was just no way to get in to plow them without getting stuck as the roads aren't very wide and the city hadn't plowed.
> 
> Plus my warning light came on, looks like another coil is going, hope I can get it in tomorrow, plowed with it and made it through, hoping I didn't





Unique Landscaping said:


> I don't ever remember a storm coming in like this, '99 was over a couple of days.
> We had close to 50cm here, Whitby about 60. Traffic was a nightmare to say the least, city as usual wasn't ready for this.
> 
> Still have about 5 residentials to do tomorrow, there was just no way to get in to plow them without getting stuck as the roads aren't very wide and the city hadn't plowed.
> 
> Plus my warning light came on, looks like another coil is going, hope I can get it in tomorrow, plowed with it and made it through, hoping I didn't screw anything up.


Thats me blowing my way to the next driveway because the municipality hadn't cleaned it yet. I cant imagine dealing with the dummies you have to but this happens once or twice a year up here.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

ff1221 said:


> Thats me blowing my way to the next driveway because the municipality hadn't cleaned it yet. I cant imagine dealing with the dummies you have to but this happens once or twice a year up here.
> View attachment 231047


Wow, nice set up, nice to have open spaces, it's going to be a mess here when they do the side streets, no where to put the snow, narrow streets and 6 cars parked in a 2 car driveways.
I counted one day and they had a conga line of 27 plows going 20kph, on the 8 lane 401, but ramps not touched, then when they go back to do them when everyone is stuck.

Make sure you send the municipality a bill


----------



## ff1221

Unique Landscaping said:


> Wow, nice set up, nice to have open spaces, it's going to be a mess here when they do the side streets, no where to put the snow, narrow streets and 6 cars parked in a 2 car driveways.
> I counted one day and they had a conga line of 27 plows going 20kph, on the 8 lane 401, but ramps not touched, then when they go back to do them when everyone is stuck.
> 
> Make sure you send the municipality a bill


Yeah those side streets are gonna be days out and a temp jump then drop in between. It won't be polite at all!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Here we go


----------



## DeVries

How did the meteorite work out.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

It was decent 
It’s on an hla pto to skid steer adapter 
I had it on a small skid and can just use it for walkways you can lift the boom pretty high.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Uhaul?
You bet I do. 
Love this pic.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Well sitting here because they were calling less than a centimeter, But of course these weather people couldn’t predict snow if it hit them in the head, snowing like a pig now, so now I’ll have to wait it out instead of grabbing a nap and going out later, because obviously I’m going to be doing the whole route again. Between government, politicians, and weather people, I can’t figure out who’s more incompetent or overpaid.

Just venting here, should have grabbed the government job so I can sit on my butt all day and complain how overworked I am.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

started at 9pm hauling snow with a blower 
I’m at load 92. Pushing for 100 loads.


----------



## DeVries

Stared at this most of the night. Time for bed, someone else's turn


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I'm at load 92. Pushing for 100 loads.


These young guys never change....


MIDTOWNPC said:


> I'm at load 92. Pushing for 100 loads.


Blowhard...! Is your new shirt!


----------



## UpNorthMowing

Close to 50cm (19") here of powder, a balmy -10c ( 5f) for most of the storm. Next day we got another 10cm (3.9")

During the storm we got 12cm (4.7") in one hour, that is alot per hour here, probably nothing for you guys around the lakes !


----------



## DeVries

One of my maintenance foreman mentioned it was like cutting grass in the summer, looking behind you and its almost as if the blades weren't on on the mower. 
Guys plowing in pickups were screwed in that storm unless they plowed with the storm


----------



## UpNorthMowing

Mechanic and I had to fix a HLA 5200w (think thats the model #) bottom of the wing broke off. Fixed it in roughly an hour in a half, close to 15cm down by the time we had it fixed. 

Luckily it broke before the snow really started to fall.


----------



## DeVries

Found what my dealer calls the weak link on the metal pless blades.

Cylinder ends break after hitting a curb. You can see the one on the right has been stretched. One on the left is perfectly round.


----------



## Triple L

Reliefs set too high?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Dont hit curbs....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Work 16 sleep 4 work 16 sleep 4 

I’ve never seen this much snow. 
never hauled this much


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Jd how is the blower on the standon ventrac?
I’m thinking that was prob a wise bet !


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Work 16 sleep 4 work 16 sleep 4
> 
> I've never seen this much snow.
> never hauled this much


Work never kills any body.....

Its the sleep deprevation....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Work never kills any body.....
> 
> Its the sleep deprevation....


Big zzz comming up around 7am.

Little Cold here


----------



## DeVries

Triple L said:


> Reliefs set too high?


Good point

We will have to check that out.

When you have 50cm, curbs become part of the equation because I cannot charge for staking and stakes cost to much to install for free said someone in Michigan................


----------



## Unique Landscaping

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Big zzz comming up around 7am.
> 
> Little Cold here


You go from Cobourg to Kingston ??


----------



## Triple L

Unique Landscaping said:


> You go from Cobourg to Kingston ??


I believe the Brink's truck does that route on the daily, and twice on big snowfalls LOL


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> Work never kills any body.....


But why take the chance ?


----------



## UpNorthMowing

DeVries said:


> Found what my dealer calls the weak link on the metal pless blades.
> 
> Cylinder ends break after hitting a curb. You can see the one on the right has been stretched. One on the left is perfectly round.
> View attachment 231535
> View attachment 231537


That happened to me about a month ago, can you order those ears from metalpless ?

We brought it to the machine shop to fix it, was not the cheapest repair, and most likely should/could have done it ourselves. $451 Cad later.....


----------



## DeVries

Pless ones will be at least a week. So a local welding shop fixed them. I'll put these one and keep the new ones in stock.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Interesting...we popped the "pipe" end the other day. And blew out the seals in one...both hits to curbs.


----------



## UpNorthMowing

Mark Oomkes said:


> Interesting...we popped the "pipe" end the other day. And blew out the seals in one...both hits to curbs.


I am amazed that hasnt happened to ours, since the metalpless blades we have don't have the wing trip edge.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Interesting...we popped the "pipe" end the other day. And blew out the seals in one...both hits to curbs.


Let me guess Michiganeers raw dogging their stakes...
Wasnt it brought up that the cost of stakes is minimal to the cost out lay in time and material when you figure in downtime/repairs/ etc.


----------



## Triple L

It amazes me how nobody stocks anything anymore... Everyone just wants to sell new and order in parts as needed... Like cutting edges for very common stuff to dryer belts that vendors sell 100's of each year....

Such a piss off


----------



## Mountain Bob

Triple L said:


> It amazes me how nobody stocks anything anymore... Everyone just wants to sell new and order in parts as needed... Like cutting edges for very common stuff to dryer belts that vendors sell 100's of each year....
> 
> Such a piss off


Became very prevalent, down here, in the 1990's. Car and truck manufacturers started doing "regional" warehouses, with short delivery times. Because dealerships quit stocking huge amounts of parts, tying up their cash flow, and losing money on returns. Then the aftermarket parts places followed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> It amazes me how nobody stocks anything anymore... Everyone just wants to sell new and order in parts as needed... Like cutting edges for very common stuff to dryer belts that vendors sell 100's of each year....
> 
> Such a piss off


Yes...pretty much have to stock everything yourself. And then they add shipping costs.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

I understand why they do it, but If you’re going to put people in that position with your product, you better have a system in place that can get the parts that day.
I love it when they say the part will be “in the couple of days” with the attitude it’s no big thing, if you want it you can wait.

And then their offended if you go buy something online.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> ... dryer belts that vendors sell 100's of each year....
> 
> Such a piss off


What's a dryer belt...??? Or are you just saying it loud so your wife thinks you looked for one.?


----------



## Mr.Markus

OK Talk about karma....my dryer belt just broke. WTH

Im calling the service guy...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> OK Talk about karma....my dryer belt just broke. WTH
> 
> Im calling the service guy...


Most likely won't be in stock. And the service guy will come out and tell you it's broken but won't take one with even though you told him it's the belt. And then take a week to get one in because no one should stock anything anymore except at the warehouse floating off the coast of LA.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My wifes dryer is at least 15 years old bought it from the local small electric shop guy who also does service. Before I posted I already called them and its in stock lol. 
Do I want to pick it up?" Nooooo....! Send someone to fix it Im bizzie"

PS I think my wife overloaded it with my insulated work jeans.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

we can’t even get a coffee here after 9pm untill 5am. 
the only place is the 401 McDonald’s in Porthope. And even then it’s all only drive thru. 
I make a pot and hand out cups to the guys.

forcasted 1-3. all day 

we got 1-3 this am. Then 1-3 for lunch. And 1-3 for dinner. 1-3 this evening and 1-3 overnight.


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> we can't even get a coffee here after 9pm untill 5am.
> the only place is the 401 McDonald's in Porthope. And even then it's all only drive thru.
> I make a pot and hand out cups to the guys.
> 
> forcasted 1-3. all day
> 
> we got 1-3 this am. Then 1-3 for lunch. And 1-3 for dinner. 1-3 this evening and 1-3 overnight.


No coffee here either till 5. Didnt snow here all day, hasn't stopped since 5. Good push tomorrow!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its the same here, Tims opens at 5am, 
I have $130 in gift cards, I usually leave town by 4:30...
Although I have switched quite abit to water with electrolytes and its helping with the way I feel this winter...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Its the same here, Tims opens at 5am,
> I have $130 in gift cards, I usually leave town by 4:30...
> Although I have switched quite abit to water with electrolytes and its helping with the way I feel this winter...


----------



## SHAWZER

I always just drank water , gatoraid was too sweet . If I had time for a sit down breakfast I would have a coffee .


----------



## SHAWZER

Where can Bio Steel be bought ?


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Where can Bio Steel be bought ?


Found it on the Amazon for $30.00 /12 pint cartons


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> I always just drank water , gatoraid was too sweet . If I had time for a sit down breakfast I would have a coffee .


Water and Ice Tea, non sweeteded


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Its the same here, Tims opens at 5am,
> I have $130 in gift cards, I usually leave town by 4:30...
> Although I have switched quite abit to water with electrolytes and its helping with the way I feel this winter...


I've been adding the Mio Sport to my water for a couple years in moderation and found a big difference. Just have to throw some straight water in too.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> My wifes dryer is at least 15 years old bought it from the local small electric shop guy who also does service. Before I posted I already called them and its in stock lol.
> Do I want to pick it up?" Nooooo....! Send someone to fix it Im bizzie"
> 
> PS I think my wife overloaded it with my insulated work jeans.


3 year old Electrolux, best one they make sooo they said, everything is crap


----------



## Triple L

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks...450-chassis-xl-terradyne-gurkha-lapv/m3085840
Deans gonna need this since the Brink's truck can't keep up


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks...450-chassis-xl-terradyne-gurkha-lapv/m3085840
> Deans gonna need this since the Brink's truck can't keep up


But does it start...?


----------



## DeVries

A lot of trucks heading down the hwy today. Looks like Ottawa may be a bit of a sh1t show come Saturday.

And Trudeau is in isolation even though he tested negative, what a wiener. guess he will let his minions do the dirty work.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> A lot of trucks heading down the hwy today. Looks like Ottawa may be a bit of a sh1t show come Saturday.
> 
> And Trudeau is in isolation even though he tested negative, what a wiener. guess he will let his minions do the dirty work.


They should surround the city and not let anyone in or out.


----------



## schrader

Remind me again who voted for Trudeau?


----------



## DeVries

They talk about election fraud south of us I'm wondering if that's what happened here too. No one admits voting for him


----------



## Unique Landscaping

schrader said:


> Remind me again who voted for Trudeau?


Unfortunately allot brainless people put their faith and future in the hands of a guy who's only qualification is he's a drama teacher. And we see how disastrous our Ontario schools have been the last 20 years.

Unfortunately our choices for leaders is so pathetic it doesn't matter who gets in. At least one thing they've shown us is that all politicians are corrupt……. enjoy the crushing debt Next Generation.

We should all have gotten jobs at Metrolinx, one of the shadiest organizations ever formed.
But aren't they all.


----------



## UpNorthMowing

Mark Oomkes said:


> They should surround the city and not let anyone in or out.


Good luck with that, city covers a massive area 2,790km2 or 1077.22 miles squared.

https://ottawastart.com/how-big-is-ottawa/


----------



## BUFF

UpNorthMowing said:


> Good luck with that, city covers a massive area 2,790km2 or 1077.22 miles squared.
> 
> https://ottawastart.com/how-big-is-ottawa/
> View attachment 232219


1/3rd is bordered by a river..... easy peasy


----------



## ff1221

schrader said:


> Remind me again who voted for Trudeau?


Not this guy!


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

DeVries said:


> A lot of trucks heading down the hwy today. Looks like Ottawa may be a bit of a sh1t show come Saturday.
> 
> And Trudeau is in isolation even though he tested negative, what a wiener. guess he will let his minions do the dirty work.


Saw this today











UpNorthMowing said:


> Good luck with that, city covers a massive area 2,790km2 or 1077.22 miles squared.
> 
> https://ottawastart.com/how-big-is-ottawa/
> View attachment 232219


Never realized this, place is a suburb of itself


----------



## m_ice

schrader said:


> Remind me again who voted for Trudeau?


Is that the metric version of Obuyden?


----------



## UpNorthMowing

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Saw this today
> 
> View attachment 232221
> 
> 
> Never realized this, place is a suburb of itself


Yep suburb followed by suburb.


----------



## BUFF

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Saw this today
> 
> View attachment 232221
> 
> 
> Never realized this, place is a suburb of itself


Straggler or just got the memo....


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BUFF said:


> Straggler or just got the memo....


Straggler, I was driving the 6.0


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Just playing around @BUFF, love that damn truck. Got an aluminum bed put in


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

if you had a heated shop and your salt or salt sand mix was warm
would it make a difference how it melts ice or hard pack.

hot load... pardon?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Blow torch on the spinner...? Preheat...?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just put it down, the sun will help it.
Youll never get it to the site warm lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Blow torch on the spinner...? Preheat...?


always preheat before hot load

If your going to the rally and passing by can you bring me a load of treated salt


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> always preheat before hot load
> 
> If your going to the rally and passing by can you bring me a load of treated salt


Mine is treated with urea if that helps, yellow in colour...


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Mountain Bob

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 232609


His "handlers" said he left because he was worried about "bodily harm", but they had no recorded/documented threats??


----------



## DeVries

Its day 3 and its still peaceful. 

He's a coward, at some point he's going to have to answer for what is going on. You hear there is anywhere from 60 thousand to 500 thousand people. Whatever the number there are a lot of people on the hill. 

I personally know many people who are there, they all say its been peaceful, a lot of Ottawa residents have been supportive, there is food and fuel from all over coming to Ottawa to keep everyone supplied. There are in it for the long haul. You have to remember these are truckers, they have their home right behind the drivers seat.

Convoys are starting all over the world, its time our leaders take notice and respond.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

They also had snipers on the roof, which is an absolute disgrace.
Divide and conquer, that’s their strategy.
Canada as we know it is gone, this is our future, I hope the next generation enjoys it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487880014293082113


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487880014293082113


Thats from the spreaders of the competing bidders for highway maintenance...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Snipers are a regular occurrence at any large gathering in the capital now....
I have a niece that lives in Ottawa, its funny how level headed she can be.." everyone twists everything to push their agenda
Everyone looks at it from their position, their are no minds being changed politicians or protesters."


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yet...???


----------



## DeVries

Acting like children.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

I’m of the position I don’t believe either side, they could’ve put nails on the road, also the people taking the video could’ve put the nails there. They all have their agenda.

All I do know is politicians are corrupt, every single one.


----------



## ff1221

Trudeau is to speak about it at 11:15. Everyone regardless of what side you are on should listen closely to his words. A leaders job is to unite a country regardless of their own personal opinion, this is his time to speak as a leader instead creating more divide across Canada as he has done previously. I hope he will step up regardless of what action he takes on mandates, however I fear he will make this an opportunity to try and anger the protesters with the hopes of making it look bad to everyone. If that becomes the case I hope people take notice .


----------



## Unique Landscaping

-WE scandal, tens of millions in taxpayer money vanished.
-Years ago another in the tens of millions of dollars vanished to a charity run by a billionaire with a free helicopter ride to his private island.
-First PM to be found guilty of 2 ethic enquires/violations
-Interfering with the former Attorney General then trying to destroy her.
And that’s only the stuff we know about.

Whatever he says will be a lie, he doesn’t give a damn about Canada, never has.

It’s just odd sitting back watching them destroy this country while I’m out plowing for 43 hours just to try and make a living.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

And how much you want to bet they can’t even get the press conference started on time.


----------



## Mr.Markus

They announced (conveniently) this morning that he has tested pos for covid...


----------



## ff1221

Well that will get him out of the press conference........conveniently


----------



## Mr.Markus

It can be done remotely...Im sure its a prepare speach.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ff1221 said:


> Trudeau is to speak about it at 11:15. Everyone regardless of what side you are on should listen closely to his words. A leaders job is to unite a country regardless of their own personal opinion, this is his time to speak as a leader instead creating more divide across Canada as he has done previously. I hope he will step up regardless of what action he takes on mandates, however I fear he will make this an opportunity to try and anger the protesters with the hopes of making it look bad to everyone. If that becomes the case I hope people take notice .


Just read a story that they are working on an inter-provincial jab requirement for truckers.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Unique Landscaping said:


> -WE scandal, tens of millions in taxpayer money vanished.
> -Years ago another in the tens of millions of dollars vanished to a charity run by a billionaire with a free helicopter ride to his private island.
> -First PM to be found guilty of 2 ethic enquires/violations
> -Interfering with the former Attorney General then trying to destroy her.
> And that's only the stuff we know about.
> 
> Whatever he says will be a lie, he doesn't give a damn about Canada, never has.
> 
> It's just odd sitting back watching them destroy this country while I'm out plowing for 43 hours just to try and make a living.


You forgot the deaths at residential schools lie.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mark Oomkes said:


> You forgot the deaths at residential schools lie.


What happened there was terrible and it happened at a time where there was little oversight.

Yet his son apologizes from "all" Canadians to what happened, Canadians didn't even know what was going on at the time, but our PM Pierre Trudeau at the time certainly did.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Pssst, BLM has shipped/transferred a bunch of money up your way,and they now have purchased a 8 million dollar mansion up there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Unique Landscaping said:


> What happened there was terrible and it happened at a time where there was little oversight.
> 
> But it was politicians that allowed it, and Justin's father PM Pierre Trudeau who did nothing when he was in charge.
> 
> Yet his son apologizes from "all" Canadians to what happened, Canadians didn't even know what the heck was going on at the time, but the politicians did.


You do realize it was a hoax?

Not a single bone or fragment has been found? It was based on ground Xrays of "disturbed earth and depressions" that were assumed to be graves?

Look it up...there's nothing there.


----------



## ff1221

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just read a story that they are working on an inter-provincial jab requirement for truckers.


Can't see it, Scott Moe is dropping a bunch of mandates this week and Doug Ford wouldn't mandate the jab to teachers or Healthcare workers so he won't to anyone else.


----------



## ff1221

Got half an inch of snow this morning, I stayed in bed!


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mark Oomkes said:


> You do realize it was a hoax?
> 
> Not a single bone or fragment has been found? It was based on ground Xrays of "disturbed earth and depressions" that were assumed to be graves?
> 
> Look it up...there's nothing there.


I'm just talking about the residential schools where they were forcing them Into these homes.

I heard about the burial sites, but again, until the full facts come out, I don't believe what either side says.


----------



## DeVries

Press conference has been delayed until noon. Probably can't figure out how to word his lies properly yet.

We don't live in a democracy, and haven't in a while. The people don't have a say, lets hope after this fiasco is over we do.

I'm sure trudeau has his handlers looking all over the country to see exactly what's going on and how many people are actually involved. If he doesn't then he's an idiot.

Ford doesn't have a handle on our province, he's a puppet for the health people who have their own agenda


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Unique Landscaping said:


> I'm just talking about the residential schools where they were forcing them Into these homes.
> 
> I heard about the burial sites, but again, until the full facts come out, I don't believe what either side says.


If there were bones or fragments, it would have come out by now.

Because there hasn't been another word on it...the story falls off the face of the earth.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

WOW, Talk about divide and conquer.
One of the most low class speeches I’ve ever heard from a politician.

Drama teacher through and through, he loves to hear his own voice.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mark Oomkes said:


> If there were bones or fragments, it would have come out by now.
> 
> Because there hasn't been another word on it...the story falls off the face of the earth.


I agree with you 100%, I'm just waiting for these reports to come out because I always wondered why the headlines just went away.

Notice no one has heard a single word yet from the to Michael's that came back.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

All rain from here to kingston along 401 
And south to the lake.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Starting to change over to snow in the Scarborough area, temperature finally going down


----------



## ff1221

Snow here since 8am, pretty fine though, 3-4 inches


----------



## Triple L

Couple three inches here, full mashed potatoes plow


----------



## SilverPine

Loader on the 404. Gotta give him credit, he was almost keeping up with traffic.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Hardly anything along the 401 corridor, even up at Highway 7 not even an inch, looks like this storm is gone by 2:40


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## BUFF

SilverPine said:


> Loader on the 404. Gotta give him credit, he was almost keeping up with traffic.
> 
> View attachment 233043


Probably roading to fuel up......


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## DeVries

Not going to lie, I've been tempted to run the QEW for a few miles before.























































































































































































































































Srvice d


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Probably roading to fuel up......


If I made the cash those loader guys are raking in, I'd milk it too and drive wherever they want me to...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> If I made the cash those loader guys are raking in, I'd milk it too and drive wherever they want me to...


I kind of felt back aboot letting the loader warm up for aboot 30mins this morning.... but there are diesel powered block heaters when electricity isn't available


----------



## Mr.Markus

Decided to melt off the back up truck, plugged it in for a bit cause it was cold, went to turn it over after a few hours and nothing....
New batteries in the fall... Froze solid. 
Get it going, some parking lights come on but not all if them, the washer fluid starts running....nonstop, service 4wd light comes on. Uh oh...
had to pull the fuse for the washer fluid and prk lghts. Fuse box looks pretty bad with green. Learned a new trick to reset computer for the 4wd yeah...!
So the fuse box looks like an easy plug and play fix, even comes with all the fuses already in it. Thought something was wrong with the salter control power till I remembered I installed a kill switch under the dash to turn off the power to it when not in use, that was almost embarrasing....wasted some time on that...good thing I didnt need it in a hurry.


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Decided to melt off the back up truck, plugged it in for a bit cause it was cold, went to turn it over after a few hours and nothing....
> New batteries in the fall... Froze solid.
> Get it going, some parking lights come on but not all if them, the washer fluid starts running....nonstop, service 4wd light comes on. Uh oh...
> had to pull the fuse for the washer fluid and prk lghts. Fuse box looks pretty bad with green. Learned a new trick to reset computer for the 4wd yeah...!
> So the fuse box looks like an easy plug and play fix, even comes with all the fuses already in it. Thought something was wrong with the salter control power till I remembered I installed a kill switch under the dash to turn off the power to it when not in use, that was almost embarrasing....wasted some time on that...good thing I didnt need it in a hurry.


So what you're saying is... All these fancy features in new/newer pickups end up being a PITA in the long run and when pickups were analog live was much easier even withoot the blue tooth and all the electronic hooey they have now.


----------



## Triple L

Alot can be said about that.....

Door handle cable broke on my 2020 rtv... Same year pickup with push button crap still works 

I loved it when I had to roll down my passenger window by hand

Damn these cold seats sure are refreshing

I enjoy pulling over to take a phone call


----------



## ff1221

Triple L said:


> Alot can be said about that.....
> 
> Door handle cable broke on my 2020 rtv... Same year pickup with push button crap still works
> 
> I loved it when I had to roll down my passenger window by hand
> 
> Damn these cold seats sure are refreshing
> 
> I enjoy pulling over to take a phone call


I can surely agree with all that but I'm still not a fan of the power tailgate lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

my 2003 saved the day last week 

I was real low on coffee and you can’t take a tractor thru the drive thru 
There is no walk in entry so I had to fire it up to drive around the corner to get one.

so glad I had it


----------



## Chineau

-41 this morning the air hurts your face, 6 driveways to do before range this afternoon, glad my stuff is inside.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> my 2003 saved the day last week
> 
> I was real low on coffee and you can't take a tractor thru the drive thru
> There is no walk in entry so I had to fire it up to drive around the corner to get one.
> 
> so glad I had it


You really are funny...don't listen to what the other guys say.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> I can surely agree with all that but I'm still not a fan of the power tailgate lol


A customer of mine bought a new ford150 for his "farm" cognito truck.
I start it up every week to make sure its running properly and charged up. Usually use the auto start while Im doing other duties. The first time I used it I pushed the icon with the truck with exhaust coming out of it...yeah thats the power tailgate button, good thing they used the camera to back it as close to the fence as possible....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> Alot can be said about that.....
> 
> Door handle cable broke on my 2020 rtv... Same year pickup with push button crap still works
> 
> I loved it when I had to roll down my passenger window by hand
> 
> Damn these cold seats sure are refreshing
> 
> I enjoy pulling over to take a phone call


I cant figure out how to answer my phone with the back up camera on....lol.
The 07 really doesnt owe me anything, it is still a better truck than some of the guys I see in this area have. Im also not convinced it is salt related, it was sandblasted, floors and rockers done and completely painted, should have covered the engine bay better during the blasting, there was quite a bit to blow out of that fusebox and and other nooks and crannies. They also work better when they work....


----------



## Mr.Markus

So today I come home from the shop, gonna grab an afternoon nap...
The wife has been up this morning, shoveling the back deck, then the back yard to train the new puppies when they come and just for good measure a path across the front yard to the propane tank beside the house...
There is just shy of 2ft of snow in all these areas... Pretty sure I found a shovel monkey for the route.
Downside... if I go for a nap Im a dead man...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Out sanding early this morning and saw this spinach farmer out blowing off his field...???? Must want to get a early start in the spring...


----------



## Mountain Bob

Was it unusually deep? Cause spinach seeds are usually planted in fall, and he may have just cause for this?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mountain Bob said:


> Was it unusually deep? Cause spinach seeds are usually planted in fall, and he may have just cause for this?


Probably him just eating too much spinach and having so much excess energy.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> my 2003 saved the day last week
> 
> I was real low on coffee and you can't take a tractor thru the drive thru
> There is no walk in entry so I had to fire it up to drive around the corner to get one.
> 
> so glad I had it


I take my tractor thru the drive thru everyday, what's wrong with you?


----------



## Triple L

The girls love it!!! Hahahahaha


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC said:


> my 2003 saved the day last week
> 
> I was real low on coffee and you can't take a tractor thru the drive thru
> There is no walk in entry so I had to fire it up to drive around the corner to get one.
> 
> so glad I had it


And over 14 years ago when I told everyone that pickups were for getting coffee and tractors were for plowing snow everyone got bent. Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave said:


> And over 14 years ago when I told everyone that pickups were for getting coffee and tractors were for plowing snow everyone got bent. Lol


I listened 
I still haven't touched the dishwasher either


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I listened
> I still haven't touched the dishwasher either


My wife tells me I pretend to listen...does that count?


----------



## SHAWZER

My wife tells me I don't listen ........ What ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave said:


> And over 14 years ago when I told everyone that pickups were for getting coffee and tractors were for plowing snow everyone got bent. Lol


Who?


----------



## Chineau

Mr.Markus said:


> My wife tells me I pretend to listen...does that count?


mine left do that mean I hard of hearing?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> So today I come home from the shop, gonna grab an afternoon nap...
> The wife has been up this morning, shoveling the back deck, then the back yard to train the new puppies when they come and just for good measure a path across the front yard to the propane tank beside the house...
> There is just shy of 2ft of snow in all these areas... Pretty sure I found a shovel monkey for the route.
> Downside... if I go for a nap Im a dead man...


Now I know why my wife had the deck enclosed and I'm not allowed to get a dog...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hmmmm...blocking the Ambassador Bridge (too bad they opened it back up) and now possibly this?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Great judge!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Everyone looks at it from their position, their are no minds being changed politicians or protesters."


They're starting to crack.

https://100percentfedup.com/breaking-canada-caves-ottawa-and-saskatchewan-drop-covid-mandates-video/


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mark Oomkes said:


> They're starting to crack.
> 
> https://100percentfedup.com/breaking-canada-caves-ottawa-and-saskatchewan-drop-covid-mandates-video/


Add Alberta to that list,now.


----------



## DeVries

Trudeau walked out of question period yesterday, what a wimp.

Liberals had one of their own speak out against their party, maybe the cracks are starting to show? This movement is a bit bigger than the liberals think. The convoy wave is spreading around the world.

Stay tuned, its not over.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

That’s a snow pile


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Excavator? lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mark Oomkes said:


> Excavator? lol


Blower


----------



## Unique Landscaping

The response to this by the Ottawa Police and Trudeau has been an abysmal failure.
The amount of money that continues to come in to support this is stunning, this isn’t grass roots, it’s other countries/agendas that’s in play.
I’ve said it before, the Canada we knew is leaving the slowly going away…….. :waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Blower


Well there was some jagoof thinking he was all that using an excavator...so I had to axe.


----------



## ff1221

Unique Landscaping said:


> The response to this by the Ottawa Police and Trudeau has been an abysmal failure.
> The amount of money that continues to come in to support this is stunning, this isn't grass roots, it's other countries/agendas that's in play.
> I've said it before, the Canada we knew is leaving the slowly going away…….. :waving:


They're back up over 6million on a new platform. That didn't take long!


----------



## snowman4

Good morning

Just wondering if anyone on here has any experience buying out seasonal contracts?

I haven't been on here in a long time but I was addicted to the page when I was in my twenties. Now running a successful snow business, I have to say much of the credit for the success goes to this page! 

Hoping you guys can help me out with this one. My friend's wife is going to leave him if he doesn't get out of the snow business!! 
I realize the value depends on many things. In short, they're seasonal contracts. Tight AF route. Well priced properties. I'll leave it at that and we can start a dialogue!

Thanks!


----------



## Mountain Bob

Buy a seasonal contract??


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

snowman4 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Just wondering if anyone on here has any experience buying out seasonal contracts?
> 
> I haven't been on here in a long time but I was addicted to the page when I was in my twenties. Now running a successful snow business, I have to say much of the credit for the success goes to this page!
> 
> Hoping you guys can help me out with this one. My friend's wife is going to leave him if he doesn't get out of the snow business!!
> I realize the value depends on many things. In short, they're seasonal contracts. Tight AF route. Well priced properties. I'll leave it at that and we can start a dialogue!
> 
> Thanks!


Looks like an opportunity. Have you asked him what he would sell them for?


----------



## Unique Landscaping

snowman4 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Just wondering if anyone on here has any experience buying out seasonal contracts?
> 
> I haven't been on here in a long time but I was addicted to the page when I was in my twenties. Now running a successful snow business, I have to say much of the credit for the success goes to this page!
> 
> Hoping you guys can help me out with this one. My friend's wife is going to leave him if he doesn't get out of the snow business!!
> I realize the value depends on many things. In short, they're seasonal contracts. Tight AF route. Well priced properties. I'll leave it at that and we can start a dialogue!
> 
> Thanks!


It won't have a transfer clause in the contracts so make sure you get them under your name. Also unless he has them signed long term which I doubt, be careful of paying for something that is only 5 months long with no guarantees.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> They're back up over 6million on a new platform. That didn't take long!


This is just criminal...
This government is really pushing its limits to what The electorate can take, I know he cant get another term but hes putting his party down in the ditch too...
Cant wait for another election...

https://globalnews.ca/news/8610512/givesendgo-fundraiser-trucker-convoy-frozen/


----------



## Mr.Markus

Forecast of a cm/hr was way off...
This $&-+ is heavy....


----------



## SHAWZER

How much snow did you get ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

15cm its still snowing, salt held my commercials till about 3pm. Then it ramped up..calling it till midnight then heading back out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> This is just criminal...
> This government is really pushing its limits to what The electorate can take, I know he cant get another term but hes putting his party down in the ditch too...
> Cant wait for another election...
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/8610512/givesendgo-fundraiser-trucker-convoy-frozen/


The solution is simple.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> This is just criminal...
> This government is really pushing its limits to what The electorate can take, I know he cant get another term but hes putting his party down in the ditch too...
> Cant wait for another election...
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/8610512/givesendgo-fundraiser-trucker-convoy-frozen/


He'll get back in, people want continual handouts and that's exactly what the liberals are doing and the Conservatives continue putting in in weak leaders.
Their is so much foreign laundered money flowing into this country it's unbelievable, and a majority of the money raised for the convoy has come from the U.S.


----------



## DeVries

It's time for the peace bridge to get shut down. Let's go.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> It's time for the peace bridge to get shut down. Let's go.
> View attachment 233786


Where the heck is the snow....?


----------



## DeVries

They clear and salt the roads in ft Erie


----------



## DeVries




----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> Where the heck is the snow....?
> 
> View attachment 233788


Not many stakes , you plow by GPS ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Not many stakes , you plow by GPS ?


Braille?


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Not many stakes , you use GPS ?


Yes... Great Professional Snowplower!


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mr.Markus said:


> Yes... Great Professional Snowplower!


Ya,played that game, plow over till ya see some grass popping up, move back a little.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It is staked, their probably every 75-100ft to aim the truck through. The left side is already over them... they're only 4fters.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Ah


----------



## Mark Oomkes

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491940399505682434


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lmao


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> This is just criminal...
> This government is really pushing its limits to what The electorate can take, I know he cant get another term but hes putting his party down in the ditch too...
> Cant wait for another election...
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/8610512/givesendgo-fundraiser-trucker-convoy-frozen/


Yes it would be so much simpler if he just crossed the floor!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

dont forget tomorrow is a good day to get half price chocolates 
to keep behind the seat of your truck.


----------



## SHAWZER

Can you put them in a cookie tin ?


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> dont forget tomorrow is a good day to get half price chocolates
> to keep behind the seat of your truck.


Tomorrow my youngest is 21.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Tomorrow my youngest is 21.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> Tomorrow my youngest girlfriend is 21.


Fixed it for ya


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## DeVries

Oh did you hear we have martial law in this fine country now?

Seems the truckers have more clout than our leader thinks, and shutting down crowd funding sites isn't working because the truckers are getting handed cash and gift cards now. Who thought truckers were smarter than the government.

Funny how this whole thing isn't about Covid anymore but protection of our communist governments power grab.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It never has been about Covid.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Picked up some parts from hla yesterday
My man got a little tour. He is still talking about it. 

good to have some spares around.
hope we don’t need them


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I kinda like the parliamentary system with the booing and applause.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494033266608939009


----------



## DeVries

Fencing s going up at Parliment hill now. Maybe they are preparing for the massive crowds that will be there for the family day long weekend.


----------



## schrader

It’s getting to the point where I am embarrassed to be a Canadian


----------



## SilverPine

schrader said:


> It's getting to the point where I am embarrassed to be a Canadian


Just because he's prime Minister, doesn't mean he represents all of us.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

schrader said:


> It's getting to the point where I am embarrassed to be a Canadian


Yeah, well...4 years of Bush 1, 8 years of Slick Willie, 8 years of Bush 2, 8 years of Bush 3...how do you think we felt?


----------



## DeVries

SilverPine said:


> Just because he's prime Minister, doesn't mean he represents all of us.


Apparently a slim majority he does. Maybe not now but kinda late to change that.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Picked up some parts from hla yesterday
> My man got a little tour. He is still talking about it.
> 
> good to have some spares around.
> hope we don't need them


Where are the boxes of flex edges? I'm very disappointed in their wear... Have a metal pless still on OG edges for 9 years


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Where are the boxes of flex edges? I'm very disappointed in their wear... Have a metal pless still on OG edges for 9 years


I've only done one tractor 
The first blade I got which was the 6150r tractor. Four years ?
Did it at end of last season.

your skid steer operator pushing down too hard ?

replaced top links on Cets 5083 as it had a crack. 
noticed same on 6430 which is ten years old also


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Sunday Fun Day


----------



## Triple L

Haven't bent the loader yet?


----------



## SilverPine




----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Haven't bent the loader yet?


Works great


----------



## schrader

Never bent a loader arm in 12 years of plowing with a tractor.


----------



## Triple L

Interesting... I would love to hear everyone's comments on this... This is my first winter not having a wheel loader and I gotta admit I'm missing it alot! Just two large tractors and skiddy mc'steer

I would love to be able to stack a bit higher with the loader on the tractor over the undermount and be able to use for hauling and relocation... I needed two tractors as we salt everything with the tractors now and you can't plow and salt with the wheel loader


----------



## SHAWZER

Couple guys here bent - cracked the tractor loader arms but the operators were very abusive when plowing .


----------



## schrader

The JD loaders are pretty tough can't speak for the others but if you have the wrong guy in it the can brake anything. I always preferred plowing with the loader mount, roll the blade forward a bit and scape off the hard pack, saves on salt.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

did you sell your cat loader ?


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> did you sell your cat loader ?


Yes, it's living a great life of semi retirement now hauling around 200lb items vs plowing snow lol


----------



## Triple L

schrader said:


> The JD loaders are pretty tough can't speak for the others but if you have the wrong guy in it the can brake anything. I always preferred plowing with the loader mount, roll the blade forward a bit and scape off the hard pack, saves on salt.


One of my most missed features!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> Yes, it's living a great life of semi retirement now hauling around 200lb items vs plowing snow lol


Cet bought it..???


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I like the loader tractor but sometimes turning with full blade is hard.

your doing alot of playing with the joystick to get a nice scrape
You want all the functions on the joystick. No reaching for levers. 
Bluetooth the phone too cause

it's so handy being able to pull back a deep sidewalk or loading dock drift

click click drop the blade load the truck with salt

Loader tractor and blower is long


Triple L said:


> Yes, it's living a great life of semi retirement now hauling around 200lb items vs plowing snow lol


So your dad has it for his wallet ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> Interesting... I would love to hear everyone's comments on this... This is my first winter not having a wheel loader and I gotta admit I'm missing it alot! Just two large tractors and skiddy mc'steer
> 
> I would love to be able to stack a bit higher with the loader on the tractor over the undermount and be able to use for hauling and relocation... I needed two tractors as we salt everything with the tractors now and you can't plow and salt with the wheel loader


No salt truck(s)?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I can’t believe you didn’t tell me it was for sale. You know I love ur junk


----------



## Triple L

Mark Oomkes said:


> No salt truck(s)?


No dedicated salt trucks, just my 3500hd with a 3 yard striker for salt only event's... The money you save on labor, fuel and additional equipment is beyond well worth a little extra rust per say


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I can't believe you didn't tell me it was for sale. You know I love ur junk


Sorry Dean, It was an inside sale, Lebanon Levi scooped it for his box business... And I still have access to it whenever I need it which is really handy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> No dedicated salt trucks, just my 3500hd with a 3 yard striker for salt only event's... The money you save on labor, fuel and additional equipment is beyond well worth a little extra rust per say


Too much salting too spread out over the area. I have 4 trucks with spreaders, all have plows as well but only 3 plow regularly. Takes us 3-4 hours to hit everything on a salt only event.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Good day to haul snow. 
before it melts


----------



## Triple L

https://www.therecord.com/news/waterloo-region/2022/02/21/man-hit-by-snowplow-in-parking-lot.html
Second one this year in the area, 2 weeks ago a 70 something year old women was hit by a plow truck reversing in a parking lot...

Sad deal but alot of times I feel the pedestrian was not paying attention to their surroundings either and everyone wears black on black on black these days making it difficult for operators to see even if he or she was paying a great deal of attention


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Triple L said:


> https://www.therecord.com/news/waterloo-region/2022/02/21/man-hit-by-snowplow-in-parking-lot.html
> Second one this year in the area, 2 weeks ago a 70 something year old women was hit by a plow truck reversing in a parking lot...
> 
> Sad deal but alot of times I feel the pedestrian was not paying attention to their surroundings either and everyone wears black on black on black these days making it difficult for operators to see even if he or she was paying a great deal of attention


Air pods don't help this situation either. I plow a building next to one that has night shift employees. They cut through the lot I plow because it's a closer route to the bus stop (and because if I'm plowing it, it's easier to walk through than the snow covered sidewalk) Anyway, there have been quite a few times when I'll tap the horn and have them jump out of their skin. I'm not trying to be a dick but you've got to do something to get these cats to understand the danger in what they are doing.

For the record, it always blows my mind when I see people driving with headphones / ear buds in.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Air pods don't help this situation either. I plow a building next to one that has night shift employees. They cut through the lot I plow because it's a closer route to the bus stop (and because if I'm plowing it, it's easier to walk through than the snow covered sidewalk) Anyway, there have been quite a few times when I'll tap the horn and have them jump out of their skin. I'm not trying to be a dick but you've got to do something to get these cats to understand the danger in what they are doing.
> 
> For the record, it always blows my mind when I see people driving with headphones / ear buds in.


Pretty sure I mentioned it before, but had that with a woman on a sidewalk that I was clearing by one of the hospitals. I saw from a distance she wasn't paying attention to her surroundings. Can't remember if she was just looking at her phone or that and earbuds but I stopped about 50 feet away and just waited. Didn't idle down the tractor, just sat there. She got about 10 feet away and jumped a mile. Or maybe a kilometer. Half wondered if she was going to walk right into me.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Can't remember if she was just looking at her phone or that and earbuds but I stopped about 50 feet away and just waited.


I thought you didn't know what Airpods were...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I thought you didn't know what Airpods were...


I don't...I said earbuds.

I know it's hard for someone who shops at HD for Polish sausage to differentiated, but...


----------



## BUFF

Triple L said:


> https://www.therecord.com/news/waterloo-region/2022/02/21/man-hit-by-snowplow-in-parking-lot.html
> Second one this year in the area, 2 weeks ago a 70 something year old women was hit by a plow truck reversing in a parking lot...
> 
> Sad deal but alot of times I feel the pedestrian was not paying attention to their surroundings either and everyone wears black on black on black these days making it difficult for operators to see even if he or she was paying a great deal of attention


Had a women step out in front me this morning while running a frontend loader, not a care in the world...


----------



## SHAWZER

Her cousins live here .......


----------



## DeVries

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Good day to haul snow.
> before it melts


Yes

Pouring rain and 3 degrees. Makes the snow slide out of the box like sh1t thru a goose.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Had a women step out in front me this morning while running a frontend loader, not a care in the world...


That brings back the memories when we were subbed to salt Meijer stores. Those people would walk straight out of the doors without looking right or left...because you know, they have the right of way. All the while ignoring some basic laws of physics.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> That brings back the memories when we were subbed to salt Meijer stores. Those people would walk straight out of the doors without looking right or left...because you know, they have the right of way. All the while ignoring some basic laws of physics.


You about need a Marv mobile to get any respect...


----------



## Unique Landscaping

My biggest fear.
I use to stop plowing between 6:30 - 9:00 if it was really snowing with cars coming in, now I stop no matter what or I’ll just spend time cleaning up the back of factories/loading docks, people have either their earbuds on or looking at there phones. Saw someone at an intersection with their kid in a stroller and we’re on their phone oblivious to what was going on around them, a guy almost hit them making a right. Now it would’ve been the trucks fault of course, but when you’re laying in the hospital doesn’t really matter whose fault it is.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't...I said earbuds.
> 
> I know it's hard for someone who shops at HD for Polish sausage to differentiated, but...
> 
> 
> BUFF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a women step out in front me this morning while running a frontend loader, not a care in the world...
> 
> 
> 
> I would think its expected at Walmart..
Click to expand...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Looks like bobcat is branding a lot of stuff or maybe they bought Steiner ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Unique Landscaping said:


> My biggest fear.
> I use to stop plowing between 6:30 - 9:00 if it was really snowing with cars coming in, now I stop no matter what or I'll just spend time cleaning up the back of factories/loading docks, people have either their earbuds on or looking at there phones. Saw someone at an intersection with their kid in a stroller and we're on their phone oblivious to what was going on around them, a guy almost hit them making a right. Now it would've been the trucks fault of course, but when you're laying in the hospital doesn't really matter whose fault it is.


Chads biggest fear is he thinks he won't be able to spend it all.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Chads biggest fear is he thinks he won't be able to spend it all.


I was always told "its not your money...
Its just your turn to spend it."


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> I was always told "its not your money...
> Its just your turn to spend it."


Was that after you said I do


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Was that after you said I do


No. After that the second sentence doesnt apply.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Looks like bobcat is branding a lot of stuff or maybe they bought Steiner ?


Your gonna need the limited ultimate platinum Denali Bobcat to go along with your limited ram dean!!!!

I don't mind a luxury pickup but don't see the need for a luxury skidloader...

https://www.rermag.com/mergers-acqu...at-acquires-bobcat-mowers-steiner-ryan-brands


----------



## JCZ Inc

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Looks like bobcat is branding a lot of stuff or maybe they bought Steiner ?


Not a bobcat fanboy by any means, but my dealer around me is fantastic, so I buy bobcat. I'd loveeeee to buy one of these


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JCZ Inc said:


> Not a bobcat fanboy by any means, but my dealer around me is fantastic, so I buy bobcat. I'd loveeeee to buy one of these


A300 for me is my all time fav bobcat 
All wheel steer for plowing
Flip the switch and skid steer mode for loading trucks full of snow with a 2 yard bucket

Snow tires and a weight kit with a 9-15 hla

Add a Heated seat pad and an after market cup Holder maybe swap to led lights and you can print a limited platinum Denali sticker or whatever Chad said. Triple Limited Chad-edition


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Where’s the snow I’m suppose to be plowing ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Where's the snow I'm suppose to be plowing ?


----------



## DeVries

Looks like it maybe a bit less than forecasted


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Just a dusting here, looked at the radar at 8 last night and showed it was going south, their still calling for 5 cm but the radar shows it will be passed Pickering by 4:30


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We had a dusting until 2ish, at least 2 now might be getting closer to 3. Inches that is.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mark Oomkes said:


> We had a dusting until 2ish, at least 2 now might be getting closer to 3. Inches that is.


On the radar, kind a look like a split and went further to the south.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Haven't been on here for a while....not much to plow in Mississauga so far.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It has a tail coming around in the next couple hours. Started with a small 1" push and salt, the salt may have been a mistake as the blowing snow just stuck to it. Topping up that app now, not really enough to justify replowing. Hopefully that tail doesnt pack a punch.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Had a bit of ice pellets, 9 AM this morning coming down more here now but you’re right salting didn’t help much.
Just looking at that package, my arteries are clogging.
And now I want some


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mr.Markus said:


> Hopefully that tail doesnt pack a punch.
> 
> View attachment 235116


Check your other Kannadian weather thread...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Unique Landscaping said:


> Had a bit of ice pellets, 9 AM this morning coming down more here now but you're right salting didn't help much.
> Just looking at that package, my arteries are clogging.
> And now I want some


Did I miss a time change..?


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Ajlawn1 said:


> Check your other Kannadian weather thread...


He meant lunch


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> Did I miss a time change..?


Yes, it got missed in that morning alert


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> It has a tail coming around in the next couple hours. Started with a small 1" push and salt, the salt may have been a mistake as the blowing snow just stuck to it. Topping up that app now, not really enough to justify replowing. Hopefully that tail doesnt pack a punch.
> 
> View attachment 235116


The tail gave us close to 3. First shot was 1/4".


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> Hopefully that tail doesnt pack a punch.


And to think, when we were younger we enjoyed having tail coming after us


----------



## Mr.Markus

Thanks Mark, the tail gave us 3 as well. 
In about an hour.. cozied down at the diner for breakfast.. and had to run the whole route again..on a Friday of course all the weekend property owners up and about so a little schmoozing didnt make it go faster. Started late at 3am, walking in the door now. Didnt break anything but my spirit...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I felt bad I couldnt make it to the GTG yesterday, my wife consoled me tonight with take out....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Thanks Mark, the tail gave us 3 as well.
> In about an hour.. cozied down at the diner for breakfast.. and had to run the whole route again..on a Friday of course all the weekend property owners up and about so a little schmoozing didnt make it go faster. Started late at 3am, walking in the door now. Didnt break anything but my spirit...


You're welcome...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> I felt bad I couldnt make it to the GTG yesterday, my wife consoled me tonight with take out....
> 
> View attachment 235168


The fewer people that show up, the more people we have to talk about....


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> The fewer people that show up, the more people we have to talk about....


My ears are still ringing...it might be the tinnitus.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> The fewer people that show up, the more people we have to talk about....


I was only there because I thought I was getting my ppm buyout cheque.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I was only there because I thought I was getting my ppm buyout cheque.


Its in the mail... From his Caymen address.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> I felt bad I couldnt make it to the GTG yesterday, my wife consoled me tonight with take out....
> 
> View attachment 235168


Don't feel too bad, you could have won at credit card roulette


----------



## DeVries

Brother in law from winter peg sent me this. Guess I shouldn't complain since we are around half that for the season. ￼


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's a lot of millimeters.

We've had more than that, must be close to 65" now.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Who is this ?


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Who is this ?
> View attachment 236456


Your competition lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Who is this ?
> View attachment 236456


Dont you (a computer store guy) have google skills.... ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Your competition lol


a friend is buying a property and the contractor does a decent job 
but we cant find out who it is, because the current owner has a contract with someone else who has it subbed 3 to 4 times.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> a friend is buying a property and the contractor does a decent job
> but we cant find out who it is, because the current owner has a contract with someone else who has it subbed 3 to 4 times.


Call Jon and ask him who he subs it to...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Dont you (a computer store guy) have google skills.... ?


cant seem to find much.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> cant seem to find much.


Jeez, Mr Markus has more hits than that and I don't have a website or facebook.

Dont forget to wipe your cache now that you searched me...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the ultimate flex was when pitbull the rapper said
you type pitbull into google and I come up before the dog.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> the ultimate flex was when pitbull the rapper said
> you type pitbull into google and I come up before the dog.


He's flexing that he can't spell? Try pit bull


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> He's flexing that he can't spell? Try pit bull


I typed ass hole and my webcam turned on and up popped my selfie.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I typed ass hole and my webcam turned on and up popped my selfie.


Same results for brinks truck?


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I typed ass hole and my webcam turned on and up popped my selfie.


I knew that guy looked familiar...!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Same results for brinks truck?


No I can't drive the truck I only have kids license. That's a heavy load.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> That's a heavy load.


Pardon?


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> No I can't drive the truck I only have kids license. That's a heavy load.


I bet your ram's can't even carry a tent that sleeps Dave's family


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Pardon?


I said
ever since Ive been the champ


Triple L said:


> I bet your ram's can't even carry a tent that sleeps Dave's family


did you copy this from 2014
You get new trucks you
need to get some new material

maybe you could make fun of my old bobcats ? 
the computer guy one is always funny. Hahaha Dean.com gonna plow some snow.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Do your snow balls hang low ….


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I said
> ever since Ive been the champ
> 
> did you copy this from 2014
> You get new trucks you
> need to get some new material
> 
> maybe you could make fun of my old bobcats ?
> the computer guy one is always funny. Hahaha Dean.com gonna plow some snow.


Oh come on I just sold the truck in 2020

Time moves as slow as a 5 series Deere I guess


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

A little early but maybe they can run to the drive thru for me.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Got a contract back and had to clean up a mess. Did a little hauling.


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Got a contract back and had to clean up a mess. Did a little hauling.
> View attachment 236760
> View attachment 236758


Where's the problem?:laugh:


----------



## Mr.Markus

The shopping carts buried in the pile...


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> The shopping carts buried in the pile...


Bubbles'll git em!


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> The shopping carts buried in the pile...


Thought aboot doing that many times....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nice day for blowing piles 

competition is out rolling their lots…. I mean plowing their lots. Same results


----------



## BUFF

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Nice day for blowing piles
> 
> competition is out rolling their lots…. I mean plowing their lots. Same results


I sure like "R" series JD's


----------



## Mountain Bob

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Got a contract back and had to clean up a mess. Did a little hauling.
> View attachment 236760
> View attachment 236758


Finally,pictures of a real dump truck.


----------



## ff1221

BUFF said:


> I sure like "R" series JD's


Greatest day with my R series!


----------



## DeVries

R stands for really expensive.

We run the E and M series. E I find is luxury enough


----------



## ff1221

DeVries said:


> R stands for really expensive.
> 
> We run the E and M series. E I find is luxury enough


You R absolutely correct!
That was the day that left and this arrived!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

are the gas trucks still wicked triple awesome chad?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ff1221 said:


> You R absolutely correct!
> That was the day that left and this arrived!
> View attachment 237108


I'm sorry...


----------



## ff1221

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm sorry...


If you'd have owned that 5090 you wouldn't be, it had more tech time than hours!


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> are the gas trucks still wicked triple awesome chad?


Yeah I actually just put a banks pedal monster on my 6.6 gas job a few weeks ago! Its friggin amazing now, crazy what such a simple device can do, when the 2024 come out with the 10 speed I think that's gonna be one heck of a wicked awesome powertrain...

That being said my new Denali baby duramax should be here in May... I couldn't resist a diesel for a personal truck


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

fertilize and cut 
book now


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Yeah I actually just put a banks pedal monster on my 6.6 gas job a few weeks ago! Its friggin amazing now, crazy what such a simple device can do, when the 2024 come out with the 10 speed I think that's gonna be one heck of a wicked awesome powertrain...
> 
> That being said my new Denali baby duramax should be here in May... I couldn't resist a diesel for a personal truck


I'm all confused cause last year on my wife's bday I ordered my new truck and I still don't have it. I don't know what to get her this year ?


----------



## SHAWZER

Some woman like a new tractor or loader .


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I'm all confused cause last year on my wife's bday I ordered my new truck and I still don't have it. I don't know what to get her this year ?


I cant come up with a joke that wont get deleted...


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I'm all confused cause last year on my wife's bday I ordered my new truck and I still don't have it. I don't know what to get her this year ?


Yeah something is fishy with that... Soo many limiteds have came up for sale... I would re order it... My truck is allegedly 3-4 months


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Yeah something is fishy with that... Soo many limiteds have came up for sale... I would re order it... My truck is allegedly 3-4 months


Apparently it's because I wanted a 
Ram Box

pardon?


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Apparently it's because I wanted a
> Ram Box
> 
> pardon?


For taking sanwhiches to Shawzer?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I don't think that counts towards gvwr so I can still carry a tent.

Hourly shows 0 and +1 flip flop 
7am

presalt or wait ?
wait till 4 to presalt or wait ? 
Wait and salt ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pre salt is always a no brainer with freezing rain forecast. Although the doubt comes cause they said it was going to rain all day today and we didnt get a drop...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Pre salt is always a no brainer with freezing rain forecast. Although the doubt comes cause they said it was going to rain all day today and we didnt get a drop...


Exactly

I have a little doubt also as I feel it will all be warm enough and I'll just watch it wash away.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nice rush hour freezing rain, my favorite.


----------



## DeVries

Straight rain and plus 1. A week ago this was supposed to be 15cms snow. I'm good with the rain


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Apparently it's because I wanted a
> Ram Box
> 
> pardon?


Whatever delete that and be on your way, what do you care anyway you'll have another new one before the end of the year assuming the amber alerts don't blow out your speakers lol


----------



## ff1221

+1 and a centimetre of snow so far. Not sticking great, hopefully stays that way


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I think a lot of places bought new signs to be able to make it a 2 instead of a 1 to start.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I think a lot of places bought new signs to be able to make it a 2 instead of a 1 to start.


 # [email protected]$$


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

might head out and pre-plow soon.
2cms melted on contact so far
the pre-plow is holding up well from earlier


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

MIDTOWNPC said:


> might head out and pre-plow soon.
> 2cms melted on contact so far
> the pre-plow is holding up well from earlier


And then boom! Full plow


----------



## Mr.Markus

3 full pushes, 4 salts and sands in the last 3 days..can enjoy my weekend now...aaaand its starting to snow.


----------



## SHAWZER

Sneaky Michigan Flakes ........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> 3 full pushes, 4 salts and sands in the last 3 days..can enjoy my weekend now...aaaand its starting to snow.


Can it stop now?


----------



## Mr.Markus

For a late start Im going through alot of salt this year.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Can it stop now?


March Madness!!!


----------



## Freshwater

SHAWZER said:


> Sneaky Michigan Flakes ........


Your welcome.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> For a late start Im going through alot of salt this year.


I'm the same 
I'm a little slow on billing also as I've been so busy. Gotta make time

I think I'm going to completely fill all my sheds and bunkers with salt. I can't see it being any cheaper next season.

it's snowing here too and I'm


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I'm the same
> I'm a little slow on billing also as I've been so busy. Gotta make time
> 
> I think I'm going to completely fill all my sheds and bunkers with salt. I can't see it being any cheaper next season.
> 
> it's snowing here too and I'm


Lol Trails off...zzzzzzzz!

I just did another salt ap, the lots are black and wet but now its -2° heading into no more solar for the night.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Someone didn’t preplow here 


snowing here pretty good now 
Plenty of salt down but I’m thinking it will be a Scrape at 10 pm when it stops

She made me a coffee and told me to to
Chill out.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> 3 full pushes, 4 salts and sands in the last 3 days..can enjoy my weekend now...aaaand its starting to snow.


According to that statement, it sounds like we should have a last minute gtg tomorrow!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> According to that statement, it sounds like we should have a last minute gtg tomorrow!!!


Lol, the emails for that came through to me the 1 afternoon all winter that I actually fell asleep..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

They are on to the sneaky snow


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

There is the sneaky


----------



## Mr.Markus

Wheres all your tractor snow....
It not so sneaky here...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mrs champ booked us a trip and bought a new summer car. It’s all her fault. 

Should have bought a sled, skis, some winter tires, a new winter jacket, some long johns and a zamboni. 


the rink I was at today had an electric zamboni.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The last time my wife booked Barbadoes she bought me a ticket and the world shut down for 2 years a week later...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> The last time my wife booked Barbadoes she bought me a ticket and the world shut down for 2 years a week later...


So it's your fault...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> So it's your fault...


According to my wife...Yes!


----------



## Triple L

This is actually really cool speaking of electric!!! Just imagine that thing working at a near idle!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Can I start sweeping now ?


----------



## Unique Landscaping

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Can I start sweeping now ?


April 3, 2016 > 10cm
So ummmmmm.......no :hammerhead:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Unique Landscaping said:


> April 3, 2016 > 10cm
> So ummmmmm.......no :hammerhead:


It melted by 9am


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

MIDTOWNPC said:


> It melted by 9am


it was the april 16th one that was super fun.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

MIDTOWNPC said:


> it was the april 16th one that was super fun.


The ice storm one ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

this is happening every day in cobourg and has been going on for two years now.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

MIDTOWNPC said:


> this is happening every day in cobourg and has been going on for two years now.


Look up the W5 investigation on the BILLIONS upon billions of laundered money flooding through the BC Casinos and into the housing market.
Our housing market is being used as a storage area, the amount of houses in this area sitting empty is staggering.
Try and find an industrial unit around here that isn't scooped up in a second and sits empty.
As they say in another W-5 or Fifth Estate investigation, these people don't care what they spend, the money is never ending.
And our politicians know about it and sit idly by and do nothing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Unique Landscaping said:


> Look up the W5 investigation on the BILLIONS upon billions of laundered money flooding through the BC Casinos and into the housing market.
> Our housing market is being used as a storage area, the amount of houses in this area sitting empty is staggering.
> Try and find an industrial unit around here that isn't scooped up in a second and sits empty.
> As they say in another W-5 or Fifth Estate investigation, these people don't care what they spend, the money is never ending.
> And our politicians know about it and sit idly by and do nothing.


I've read a couple stories about investment or banking firms buying houses in preparation for the Great Reset. Sounds similar to what you're saying.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Unique Landscaping said:


> Look up the W5 investigation on the BILLIONS upon billions of laundered money flooding through the BC Casinos and into the housing market.
> Our housing market is being used as a storage area, the amount of houses in this area sitting empty is staggering.
> Try and find an industrial unit around here that isn't scooped up in a second and sit empty.
> As they say in another W-5 or Fifth Estate investigation, these people don't care what they spend, the money is never ending.
> And our politicians know about it and sit idly by and do nothing.


I have two houses sitting empty because I won't rent them because the last tenants I'm still chasing and there is nothing you can do. Your lucky to even get them out. Now selling them is almost painful because of the capital gains. 
I don't actually know what to do and I need to figure it out. The one house I bought in 2004 is up 500 percent I think.


----------



## Triple L

Should have changed your address this time last year and sold it as your primary then do the same to the next one.... Cash out while the times are good and buy your dream


----------



## Mr.Markus

Air bnb them....

Its crazy if you own a shack here you are a millionaire. Land is unattainable to the kids now... Most of whats selling they convert the lawns into drives because there are so many big families consolidating into one home to ease the financial burden. Alot of companies buying shacks and fixing them up for quick flips...


----------



## cet

Triple L said:


> Should have changed your address this time last year and sold it as your primary then do the same to the next one.... Cash out while the times are good and buy your dream


When you change the property from rental to your home, that day it has to be valued and you pay the capital gains. I had to do that when I moved in 2018, glad I did it then and didn't wait a year or 2 more.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I have two houses sitting empty because I won't rent them because the last tenants I'm still chasing and there is nothing you can do. Your lucky to even get them out. Now selling them is almost painful because of the capital gains.
> I don't actually know what to do and I need to figure it out. The one house I bought in 2004 is up 500 percent I think.


I know what you're going through, my father rented a basement to someone who worked for GM, and it was an absolute nightmare, I can only imagine what it's like for you renting someone a whole house.
But like my Dad, you're someone who pays taxes in Canada and buys houses in Canada. The ones I'm talking about are the ones that don't live in Canada, don't pay taxes in Canada, yet are just using it to park their money.
And even worse, when they sell, there is no Capital gains.

And the next generation will be the ones holding the bag.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Should have changed your address this time last year and sold it as your primary then do the same to the next one.... Cash out while the times are good and buy your dream


i wouldn't be able to sleep in my tent at night knowing the gov didn't get their fair share


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

MIDTOWNPC said:


> i wouldn't be able to sleep in my tent at night knowing the gov didn't get their fair share


That would mean I couldn't haul the tent or sleep in the tent. For the record


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've read a couple stories about investment or banking firms buying houses in preparation for the Great Reset. Sounds similar to what you're saying.


We had a story here too, about a conglomerate that was buying tens of billions in housing, so I'm sure it's the same way down there. Politicians fill their pockets, and were the ones that get screwed


----------



## Unique Landscaping




----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Unique Landscaping said:


> View attachment 239176


Free poutine with a yard of salt or four yards of mulch. Large bills only.


----------



## Triple L

Unique Landscaping said:


> View attachment 239176


That's a heck of a lot bigger than the tent dean is talking about hauling


----------



## Triple L

cet said:


> When you change the property from rental to your home, that day it has to be valued and you pay the capital gains. I had to do that when I moved in 2018, glad I did it then and didn't wait a year or 2 more.


I was unaware of that law.... Interesting


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

.


cet said:


> When you change the property from rental to your home, that day it has to be valued and you pay the capital gains. I had to do that when I moved in 2018, glad I did it then and didn't wait a year or 2 more.


Ya good move. Did you want me to call your wife and tell her she was right ? 
I do remember you being kinda grumpy though. Something about a few pieces of trim to paint and put up.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> .
> 
> Ya good move. Did you want me to call your wife and tell her she was right ?
> I do remember you being kinda grumpy though. Something about a few pieces of trim to paint and put up.


She wouldn't be surprised, I don't think she's ever been wrong.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> She wouldn't be surprised, I don't think she's ever been wrong.


Mine tells me the same thing, shes probably right. Im not here for my good looks...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Mine tells me the same thing, shes probably right. Im not here for my good looks...


I worry about you.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I worry about you.


Thanks Dean...

Inflation might actually be good ...

For my waistline.


----------



## ff1221

We bought a farm 3 years ago from a friend fairly reasonable. We decided to sever 10 acres off and sell it so we can build a shouse and be mortgage free. If we sell for our asking price the capital gains are nearly what we paid for the whole farm.


----------



## Mr.Markus

A free farm in a couple years.!!? Thats outstanding!


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> A free farm in a couple years.!!? Thats outstanding!


Assuming we pull off the severance. The county planner and I had agreed on a proposed lot line so we filed the severance, now they are wavering on it, wanting to make the lot much larger.


----------



## DeVries

My dad always said there are two sure things in life, death and taxes.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

DeVries said:


> My dad always said there are two sure things in life, death and taxes.


And now it's death, taxes and revenue tools


----------



## cet

ff1221 said:


> We bought a farm 3 years ago from a friend fairly reasonable. We decided to sever 10 acres off and sell it so we can build a shouse and be mortgage free. If we sell for our asking price the capital gains are nearly what we paid for the whole farm.


How many acres do you have?
I have 74 and around here the gave me some BS that I have to have 200 acres to be allowed to sever. You can't sever less than 100 acres and you have to have 100 left. So I gave them a $25,000 deposit to build my new house with the understanding that when it's finished I'll take down the old house. If I don't take it down they will come and take it down or she said take down my new house. You just can't fix stupid. So I've never closed my permit on my new house and my daughter lives in the old one. As long as I can continue with this arrangement they can keep my 25k.


----------



## DeVries

And if you don't close the permit the town/city wont re-asses and raise your taxes. Took me a few builds to figure that out


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

jon has showed me how to sell the dream
so I dont need to buy the dream


cet said:


> How many acres do you have?
> I have 74 and around here the gave me some BS that I have to have 200 acres to be allowed to sever. You can't sever less than 100 acres and you have to have 100 left. So I gave them a $25,000 deposit to build my new house with the understanding that when it's finished I'll take down the old house. If I don't take it down they will come and take it down or she said take down my new house. You just can't fix stupid. So I've never closed my permit on my new house and my daughter lives in the old one. As long as I can continue with this arrangement they can keep my 25k.


do you have any room for a tent ?


----------



## Triple L

When's PPM coming to Kitchener???? Sign me up with you dean!!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> When's PPM coming to Kitchener???? Sign me up with you dean!!!


I talk like I would sell but I don't really sell very much anymore. 
my friend tells me 
Don't sell anything it's a sign of weakness.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I talk like I would sell but I don't really sell very much anymore.
> my friend tells me
> Don't sell anything it's a sign of weakness.


You're just emotionally attached to it now...
I need to have a scrap sale..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mount Midtown melting slowly.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Leave it to a dodge guy to try to hide the chevy dealer...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Leave it to a dodge guy to try to hide the chevy dealer...


I actually went over and looked at a Chevy 2500 gas custom. Like to take a walk on the wild side once and a while.

But I'm not much of a wingman
Just couldn't take one for the team ya know

Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Thought you guys were comming 
over ?


plus temps. Light rain. 
perfect.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Now im hungry again...


----------



## ff1221

cet said:


> How many acres do you have?
> I have 74 and around here the gave me some BS that I have to have 200 acres to be allowed to sever. You can't sever less than 100 acres and you have to have 100 left. So I gave them a $25,000 deposit to build my new house with the understanding that when it's finished I'll take down the old house. If I don't take it down they will come and take it down or she said take down my new house. You just can't fix stupid. So I've never closed my permit on my new house and my daughter lives in the old one. As long as I can continue with this arrangement they can keep my 25k.


We have 57acres. They will allow a severance here because we are along the lakeshore and the westerly portion of our farm lies within the urban boundary. I want to sever 10 but the county wants more because of the urban boundary line but that would cut the entire forest off my property so I'm hoping they'll agree with my proposal. Everything within the urban boundary is Environmentally Protected and basically swamp so it's not like it will ever be a subdivision.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Good day to paint fender flares and install.


Ordered a new truck a year ago. 
just got an email nothing

might go to the dark side 
DEANALI?


----------



## DeVries

Not much out there period. Ordered a 550 in January, production is set for this December.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Use your wifes car to get coffee....

I saw a whole truckload of GMs going through Fergus the other day....
They were all black 3/4 and 1 tons.


----------



## DeVries

Sitting at Eloquip now maybe?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I drove a new f150 this morning, going in for its 3rd recall less than a year old.

Maybe I should capitalise the f...


----------



## SHAWZER

Share what the recalls are ?


----------



## DeVries

Its white, and Dodge

https://www.grimsbychrysler.ca/new/...sis-tradesmansltlaramielimited-id11316148.htm


----------



## Mr.Markus

I didnt read them, Im just the chauffeur. I'll look at this one when I pick it up. There was something about they have to remove the fuel tank to access it.


SHAWZER said:


> Share what the recalls are ?


----------



## SHAWZER

Probably fuel pump inside the tank . Wife's 2021 Escape has that recall ..... Dealer has been waiting 3 months for the fuel pump .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> Its white, and Dodge
> 
> https://www.grimsbychrysler.ca/new/...sis-tradesmansltlaramielimited-id11316148.htm


That should be $88


----------



## Mr.Markus

The appointment was for tomorrow, they said they may have to order parts and ask for it back again. I dropped it off early for my conv..
They called and said its done...lol


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> DEANALI?


Yeah right!!!

Heard our buddy Jon is unloading all his tent towing trucks and going back to ford as well


----------



## Mr.Markus

Meanwhile at the dodge assembly plant


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Yeah right!!!
> 
> Heard our buddy Jon is unloading all his tent towing trucks and going back to ford as well


Well he should be calling me 
I don't know what to do. I could just
Drive the toolcat


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Meanwhile at the dodge assembly plant
> 
> View attachment 239720


nice lathe....


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> Not much out there period. Ordered a 550 in January, production is set for this December.


I'm aboot due for a new pickup and been dragging arse to replace, for what they cost and the available / nonexistent inventory I'm going to order this time. I expect the same delivery issues as buying a freezer from Sear and Roebucks, just don't want to face that reality now.....


----------



## buttaluv

you‘ll probably do pretty well on your trade-in.. I don’t know how far Ford is out on new pickups, I’ve heard Chevy is 9 months to a year.. I’ve had a few guys tell me, the dealer offered huge trade-in dollars if they could part with it right away… you could try that and drive your flatbed for awhile


----------



## ff1221

When we were looking for a new truck for the wife last fall they told us if we ordered one it would be about 3 months. We rolled onto a lot one day and they just had some stock arrive so we bought one. My son waited 2 more months for one to come into another dealer that was a stock order for them.


----------



## BUFF

buttaluv said:


> you'll probably do pretty well on your trade-in.. I don't know how far Ford is out on new pickups, I've heard Chevy is 9 months to a year.. I've had a few guys tell me, the dealer offered huge trade-in dollars if they could part with it right away… you could try that and drive your flatbed for awhile


Could drive my F-350 flat bed locally but not for road trips, being single cab with a 460 would be brutal...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

BUFF said:


> Could drive my F-350 flat bed locally but not for road trips, being single cab with a 460 would be brutal...


with a bag full of loot in the passenger seat....
we could get your a markus sticker ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

3500HD_ is my grocery getter..._


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> 3500HD_ is my grocery getter..._


That's a lot of groceries


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> 3500HD_ is my grocery getter..._


Your wife takes your truck shopping ?


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> For a late start Im going through alot of salt this year.


We've got more snow down south. 156.2 cm in total. Our 10 year avg is about 114


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC said:


> i wouldn't be able to sleep in my tent at night knowing the gov didn't get their fair share


Little birdie told me raising the Capital gains tax will be paying for all our liberal spending. I've had a couple differnt sources tell me it's going up April 1. I really hope the info is wrong.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

JD Dave said:


> Little birdie told me raising the Capital gains tax will be paying for all our liberal spending. I've had a couple differnt sources tell me it's going up April 1. I really hope the info is wrong.


The guy who does some work for me, a good friend of his does some kind of accounting for one of the large banks, he was saying that they were all brought into gov't meetings last spring and said with regards to taxes, there wasn't anything that was off the table, he said the list was huge.
Two he mentioned were the HST and inheritance/estate taxes. Don't know about capital gains, but I guess we'll find out.

Now with the coalition of our two Prime Ministers, I hate to see whats coming.

Although I'm sure they won't touch the numerous off shore accounts of them and their friends.


----------



## BUFF

Unique Landscaping said:


> The guy who does some work for me, a good friend of his does some kind of accounting for one of the large banks, he was saying that they were all brought into gov't meetings last spring and said with regards to taxes, there wasn't anything that was off the table, he said the list was huge.
> Two he mentioned were the HST and inheritance/estate taxes. Don't know about capital gains, but I guess we'll find out.
> 
> Now with the coalition of our two Prime Ministers, I hate to see whats coming.
> 
> Although I'm sure they won't touch the numerous off shore accounts of them and their friends.


Saw an article and Truedoh supposably had found a way to fund the libs through 2025, guess this is how it's being done.


----------



## DeVries

Wonder how those who voted ndp feel now.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Like all politicians, once they’ve maxed out our credit card they leave and give the next guy our new higher limit credit card.


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> Wonder how those who voted ndp feel now.


Like the dead folks that voted for Biden...


----------



## Unique Landscaping

BUFF said:


> Like the dead folks that voted for Biden...


Like most politicians, they just want him to be able to read the cue cards.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> 3500HD_ is my grocery getter..._





JD Dave said:


> Little birdie told me raising the Capital gains tax will be paying for all our liberal spending. I've had a couple differnt sources tell me it's going up April 1. I really hope the info is wrong.


I hope so too
And that would not be a funny April fools.

I feel like we got more snow but not more events just larger events. Then again I really only remember the big one


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

That 136 cm was 50cm or so on the one storm in Jan I think. 

cost toronto 17 million in clearing 
Cp24 just said. 

you done your loader work yet jd. Lol


----------



## Unique Landscaping

MIDTOWNPC said:


> That 136 cm was 50cm or so on the one storm in Jan I think.
> 
> cost toronto 17 million in clearing
> Cp24 just said.
> 
> you done your loader work yet jd. Lol


I'd like to see what it really cost them, they always inflate everything. It's mostly private contractors that do the work now, I'd love to see where they get their numbers from besides a hat.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Downgraded... Looks like it might be all rain now. WN still calling for 1-3 mm FR at 7am.. its +2° here now but I expect a dip before dawn. Guess Im up for the day anyway...


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I hope so too
> And that would not be a funny April fools.
> 
> I feel like we got more snow but not more events just larger events. Then again I really only remember the big one


Could explain why your other half always remembers me.


----------



## JD Dave

The Toronto storm was in the top 10 biggest one day storms of all time. I actually loved that storm. Gives us something to talk about for another 20 years.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

They said it was coming down at times at 5cm per hour, I remember being at a site just after 6am and had to park the truck until almost 8:30, I couldn’t see a thing out the windows it was coming down so hard.
Don’t ever remember that happening before even in the ‘99 storm (Although that one I remember getting stuck a whole pile of times)


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> Downgraded... Looks like it might be all rain now. WN still calling for 1-3 mm FR at 7am.. its +2° here now but I expect a dip before dawn. Guess Im up for the day anyway...


Looks like a little snow to start but looks like the freezing rain isn't going past Mississauga. Glad I got at least a few cleanups and a soil job done the last couple days, beds were soaked even before this rain we're supposed to get.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> That 136 cm was 50cm or so on the one storm in Jan I think.
> 
> cost toronto 17 million in clearing
> Cp24 just said.
> 
> you done your loader work yet jd. Lol


That seems fairly inexpensive for a chitty that size.



Unique Landscaping said:


> They said it was coming down at times at 5cm per hour, I remember being at a site just after 6am and had to park the truck until almost 8:30, I couldn't see a thing out the windows it was coming down so hard.
> Don't ever remember that happening before even in the '99 storm (Although that one I remember getting stuck a whole pile of times)


2" an hour is nothing...unless it was blowing along with that. lol

You should have just "plowed with the storm".


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave said:


> Could explain why your other half always remembers me.


We try not to comment on your weight so we just refer to you as hungry and thirsty Dave.

I know your at the table finishing up the kids breakfasts of eggos and little sausages 
thinking can't wait till midtown reads this. Lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Welp, ended up being a late salt run. 
Kinda glad I waited cause with the temps it started as plain rain and washed away any residual that was there. Get home and the power is out so fire up the fireplaces....
Too bad Im still waiting on that propane generator quote, I really could use a shower. I will note, The Ontario hydro outage map is pretty neat now....


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> Welp, ended up being a late salt run.
> Kinda glad I waited cause with the temps it started as plain rain and washed away any residual that was there. Get home and the power is out so fire up the fireplaces....
> Too bad Im still waiting on that propane generator quote, I really could use a shower. I will note, The Ontario hydro outage map is pretty neat now....


Just get a Honda 7000 silent inverter... When I built my new shop I added the generator switch... Last week was cleaning up the shop and figured the generator needed a good work out since it hadn't ran in 8 months so 1 plug and 1 switch and ran my entire house, shop and hot tub for a couple hours then switched it back over

House and shop average 1800 watts on the digital display with basic lighting and fridge and freezer doing their thing

Ran up to 6000 watts when the hot tub fired up along with the house which is about 85% capacity of the Genny and that keeps it good and cleaned out not lolly gagging around

Best part is it's portable and you can use it for anything else not tied directly to your house


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Just get a Honda 7000 silent inverter... When I built my new shop I added the generator switch... Last week was cleaning up the shop and figured the generator needed a good work out since it hadn't ran in 8 months so 1 plug and 1 switch and ran my entire house, shop and hot tub for a couple hours then switched it back over
> 
> House and shop average 1800 watts on the digital display with basic lighting and fridge and freezer doing their thing
> 
> Ran up to 6000 watts when the hot tub fired up along with the house which is about 85% capacity of the Genny and that keeps it good and cleaned out not lolly gagging around
> 
> Best part is it's portable and you can use it for anything else not tied directly to your house


He is only upset cause his bill counter won't work this am with no power and 
can't count past 21


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mark Oomkes said:


> 2" an hour is nothing...unless it was blowing along with that. lol
> 
> You should have just "plowed with the storm".


That's what I was saying, I couldn't even see to back up no matter which way I went, lol, maybe their talking average but in two hours there must have been at least 25cm dropped. Couldn't even get out of the truck to shovel, so just reclined the seats and had a nap. :gmctruck:


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> He is only upset cause his bill counter won't work this am with no power and
> can't count past 21


I'm pretty sure Markus is old school and has a great big smile on his face when counting to 100 each time

He only needs a 3500hd to go to the bank unlike you with the 5 ton Brink's truck, or are you calling in for the tandem now?


----------



## Mr.Markus

$100 counts as 1?
Large bills only...


----------



## cet

Triple L said:


> Just get a Honda 7000 silent inverter... When I built my new shop I added the generator switch... Last week was cleaning up the shop and figured the generator needed a good work out since it hadn't ran in 8 months so 1 plug and 1 switch and ran my entire house, shop and hot tub for a couple hours then switched it back over
> 
> House and shop average 1800 watts on the digital display with basic lighting and fridge and freezer doing their thing
> 
> Ran up to 6000 watts when the hot tub fired up along with the house which is about 85% capacity of the Genny and that keeps it good and cleaned out not lolly gagging around
> 
> Best part is it's portable and you can use it for anything else not tied directly to your house


How is that wired up? Do you have to turn off the main power coming in when using the generator?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Welp, ended up being a late salt run.
> Kinda glad I waited cause with the temps it started as plain rain and washed away any residual that was there. Get home and the power is out so fire up the fireplaces....
> Too bad Im still waiting on that propane generator quote, I really could use a shower. I will note, The Ontario hydro outage map is pretty neat now....


That should cost approximately 10k if you can find a generator.


----------



## cet

Unique Landscaping said:


> The guy who does some work for me, a good friend of his does some kind of accounting for one of the large banks, he was saying that they were all brought into gov't meetings last spring and said with regards to taxes, there wasn't anything that was off the table, he said the list was huge.
> Two he mentioned were the HST and inheritance/estate taxes. Don't know about capital gains, but I guess we'll find out.
> 
> Now with the coalition of our two Prime Ministers, I hate to see whats coming.
> 
> Although I'm sure they won't touch the numerous off shore accounts of them and their friends.


If they tax inheritance they'll have to tax gifts as well.


----------



## cet

Hydro offers this unit that sits behind your meter. The max output is 30 amps and you have to be there to plug it into a generator when the power goes out but it's around 1k to do I believe.


----------



## Triple L

cet said:


> How is that wired up? Do you have to turn off the main power coming in when using the generator?


----------



## Triple L

Just switch it over one click and away you go


----------



## Triple L

The shop itself


----------



## Unique Landscaping

cet said:


> If they tax inheritance they'll have to tax gifts as well.


Then you better send me my expensive gifts now 

Should be good to see how much they've raised our Canada CC to now, seems like our money flows like a grain elevator.


----------



## cet

Triple L said:


> The shop itself


Nice looking shop Chad.
So you throw the switch and plug in the generator?


----------



## BUFF

Triple L said:


> The shop itself


Overhead doors transparent?


----------



## Triple L

cet said:


> Nice looking shop Chad.
> So you throw the switch and plug in the generator?


Correct, or the other way around it doesn't matter


----------



## Triple L

BUFF said:


> Overhead doors transparent?


Smoked, you can't see in but I can see out during the daytime... At night time if the interior lights are on then it's a little different story... but I can pick up 6 degrees of free heat when the sun's out and practically never have to use any lighting and can always see who's in my driveway, I really like them


----------



## BUFF

Triple L said:


> Smoked, you can't see in but I can see out during the daytime... At night time if the interior lights are on then it's a little different story... but I can pick up 6 degrees of free heat when the sun's out and practically never have to use any lighting and can always see who's in my driveway, I really like them


Are the panels double pane/walled for insulating?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/a-toront...g-to-ban-gas-powered-lawn-equipment-1.5823712
maybe I can get a lesson from the guys in the dominican when I am away on how they do such a nice job on the shrubs with those machetes.






I found the vault. Hours and hours of laughter. Driving down the road, laughing to myself....

and ever since ive been the champ


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Like all politicians she likes to go after the low hanging fruit to make it look like she’s doing something. If you’ve ever seen how city workers treat their machines, the electric stuff would never hold up.

Could go on and on about the incompetence of city councillors, but to save everyone some time just read up on how the City of Toronto “A La Carte” project went, then you won’t wonder how their great ideas turn into $$$ disasters.
Union Station remodel, St Clair right of way, Eglinton Crosstown, the list is long and expensive.


----------



## Triple L

BUFF said:


> Are the panels double pane/walled for insulating?


Negative, what you loose at night you more then make up for during the day

I've always wanted translucent doors but didn't think I could ever afford them... But with covid a standard 14' wide black insulated door was only $250 less and a 18 week wait.... These were 3 week's and 3% more money so it was a no brainer


----------



## BUFF

Triple L said:


> Negative, what you loose at night you more then make up for during the day
> 
> I've always wanted translucent doors but didn't think I could ever afford them... But with covid a standard 14' wide black insulated door was only $250 less and a 18 week wait.... These were 3 week's and 3% more money so it was a no brainer


My current OH doors have 4 windows aboot 8x18" on one panel that are double pane. They let in good light and solar for the size they are. I also have 2 windows 3'x6' on each wall that are great for solar and ventilation.


----------



## DeVries

Its Friday already, where did the week go. WOW


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> Its Friday already, where did the week go. WOW


Press the repeat button.

Money in the bank, gas in the tank and more important salt in the shed to get ahead


----------



## Triple L

Would any of you guys be interested in this 3 point hitch tractor weight, I believe it weights 2000 lbs and is hands down the best counterweight for a plow tractor 

Approx 5' wide, 2' tall and 6" thick

$2000


----------



## cet

You


DeVries said:


> Its Friday already, where did the week go. WOW


You sound like my mom.


----------



## Triple L

https://www.dieselarmy.com/news/ppei-fined-more-than-3000000-for-violating-clean-air-act/
Pretty interesting


----------



## DeVries

At the local Bota dealer today. Looks like they have an issue getting proper size tires?￼


----------



## Triple L

DeVries said:


> At the local Bota dealer today. Looks like they have an issue getting proper size tires?￼


Any idea what's the retail on those? Never seen such inventory of great tractors


----------



## Mr.Markus

The things that are the most interesting is the lack of competent defence that many can afford when charged by a government entity that sets the rules. 
The loss of mileage alone attributed to the dpfs, the plastics attributed to the fluid sales, the filters themselves. All of these far outweigh the carbon pollution filtered by nature. I know guys who deleted and asked them about their annual air test requirement for their cv.
All of them said they never did anything different, the trucks still passed while tuned....hmmm.


----------



## DeVries

Triple L said:


> Any idea what's the retail on those? Never seen such inventory of great tractors


Dealer was closed, but its Berg in Wainfleet.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Go to grab a 5 min shower before dinner and welp!!
WTH...


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Go to grab a 5 min shower before dinner and welp!!
> WTH...
> View attachment 240192


So it's your fault!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Didnt really squall up till 5 this morning. 
Last night on my last trip out with the dogs the wet concrete flash froze. Went out to check and salt this morning, everything was dry, vancouvered everything up nice cause of the radar..
Glad I did cause as I was heading home the sqall intensified, never saw anybody else out. Sites are wet, I bet theres a few guys scrambling this morning.


----------



## ff1221

Few drifts here and there, more bare than covered and its blowing a gale, visibility low. I think I'll hold down the couch till something changes.


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries said:


> At the local Bota dealer today. Looks like they have an issue getting proper size tires?￼


Those are shipping tires.


----------



## SilverPine

Hey guys. Do any of you know some one that does paving? The property is in Mississauga. Paving and painting.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SilverPine said:


> Hey guys. Do any of you know some one that does paving? The property is in Mississauga. Paving and painting.


Terra Pave
Sebastian.


----------



## SilverPine

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Terra Pave
> Sebastian.


Thanks!


----------



## SilverPine

Terra Pave panned out. Thanks again.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SilverPine said:


> Terra Pave panned out. Thanks again.


Well done.

That's how I like my steak. Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Put your plows back on I’m sweeping


----------



## ff1221

Dusting on the ground this morning like a bad April fools joke. I'm taking the blowers off the tractors this weekend, it's over.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Small dusting here as well, I dusted 6 acres of pavement with a yard and a half of salt... I like this time of year...except for the mud.


----------



## ff1221

Is that nearly the last of your salt?


----------



## Mr.Markus

i have about 30 yards left I should still be good for the season.


----------



## ff1221

Depends what the next 30 days are like lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its not uncommon to get some dumps in April, I rarely sweep till the end of the month. Never been cutting grass before May 1st, although some of my customers are buying property a little south of my normal route that is a little different temperate and elevation wise.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Its not uncommon to get some dumps in April, I rarely sweep till the end of the month. Never been cutting grass before May 1st, although some of my customers are buying property a little south of my normal route that is a little different temperate and elevation wise.


Arizona ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Arizona ?


Florida... Galen Westons developement, 
I think its called Windsor after Windsor Castle


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Florida... Galen Westons developement,
> I think its called Windsor after Windsor Castle


kind of like celebration florida
a secret development of walt disneys that not many new about.
picture perfect area.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

last week wasn't so good
https://www.kingstonpolice.ca/en/ne...involved-in-a-commercial-break-and-enter.aspx


----------



## DeVries

MIDTOWNPC said:


> last week wasn't so good
> https://www.kingstonpolice.ca/en/ne...involved-in-a-commercial-break-and-enter.aspx


I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Theyre going after dodges now!!!

That sucks Dean, hard enough without that kind of crap to deal with.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Theyre going after dodges now!!!


The lic plate was CUTURLWN
my buddy calls and says. I just saw ur dodge driving downtown with lic plate CUTURFENCE. April fools.

I'll admit I laughed


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> The lic plate was CUTURLWN
> my buddy calls and says. I just saw ur dodge driving downtown with lic plate CUTURFENCE. April fools.
> 
> I'll admit I laughed


So was that your truck and skiddie?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mark Oomkes said:


> So was that your truck and skiddie?


Yes


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> The lic plate was CUTURLWN
> my buddy calls and says. I just saw ur dodge driving downtown with lic plate CUTURFENCE. April fools.
> 
> I'll admit I laughed


Friends suck...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I forgot my password for sweepsite too...

Got my moneys worth but sweeper wafers are expensive this year...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Yes


Sorry to hear that, thieves suck and should be shot.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> I forgot my password for sweepsite too...
> 
> Got my moneys worth but sweeper wafers are expensive this year...
> View attachment 240782


United bristle


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> I forgot my password for sweepsite too...
> 
> Got my moneys worth but sweeper wafers are expensive this year...
> View attachment 240782


Everything is, try building a house!

Sorry to hear about your equipment Dean, that sucks!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ive been used to buying the wafers for $14 apiece for the frontmounts, the rtv wafers worked out to $31 apiece, theres 29 of them on the machine.


----------



## Mr.Markus

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipment-machinery/hamilton/aluminum-dump-box/1611110481@DeVries 
Looks a little beat like the fold down sides have been bolted up but the price is right.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipment-machinery/hamilton/aluminum-dump-box/1611110481@DeVries
> Looks a little beat like the fold down sides have been bolted up but the price is right.


I wish I had a use for that!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Ive been used to buying the wafers for $14 apiece for the frontmounts, the rtv wafers worked out to $31 apiece, theres 29 of them on the machine.


You need a real sweeper...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> You need a real sweeper...


I bill by the hour not the job...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ff1221 said:


> I wish I had a use for that!


I might. Looks like it did asphalt before.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Plus one. 
Spring is here. Wash your truck


----------



## schrader

Calling for 2-4cm overnight here, Im still waiting for spring.


----------



## SHAWZER

Same here ...... we will just call it frost .


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Plus one.
> Spring is here. Wash your truck


I thought you washed it last week, isn't that a little excessive?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> I thought you washed it last week, isn't that a little excessive?


I actually really enjoy making the trucks look good.

a lot has to do with my tv and fridge in the garage.

I would have expected a little
More out of you like. 
"no matter how much you polish it it's still not a gm…"
Lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

No matter how much......


Damit!


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I actually really enjoy making the trucks look good.
> 
> a lot has to do with my tv and fridge in the garage.
> 
> I would have expected a little
> More out of you like.
> "no matter how much you polish it it's still not a gm…"
> Lol.


I knew you already knew that, you're pretty smart,

just not in your truck selection.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I actually really enjoy making the trucks look good.
> 
> a lot has to do with my tv and fridge in the garage.
> 
> I would have expected a little
> More out of you like.
> "no matter how much you polish it it's still not a gm…"
> Lol.


Haters gonna hate...


----------



## Triple L

More like a wise man once said..........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> More like a wise man once said..........


Buy a real diesel?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> More like a wise man once said..........


Frankincense and myrrh??


----------



## Triple L

Mark Oomkes said:


> Buy a real diesel?


And support my mexican family with the #3 vin


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> And support my mexican family with the #3 vin


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I read this today 
https://www.blogto.com/city/2022/04/ontario-4-day-work-week-mandate/
I think I might have puked a little


----------



## DeVries

That's great a 4 day work week. Just have everyone work an extra 3 hours a day. 
I'm in favor.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

it was an april fools


DeVries said:


> That's great a 4 day work week. Just have everyone work an extra 3 hours a day.
> I'm in favor.


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> That's great a 4 day work week. Just have everyone work an extra 3 hours a day.
> I'm in favor.


When were slow and only working 40yrs a week my guys work 4 10hr days. Half are off Monday and the other half on Friday and they like it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Trying to figure out how to get 105 hours into 4 days...


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Trying to figure out how to get 105 hours into 4 days...


Don't use a metric clock...... it'll take you 10 1/2 days to get 105hrs in.....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Tallied up 73 full route saltings this season... Personal best but not the highest accumulation we've had, just alot of small drawn out salt burners...
36 full pushes...


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Tallied up 73 full route saltings this season... Personal best but not the highest accumulation we've had, just alot of small drawn out salt burners...


Vancouvering does pay oot


----------



## SHAWZER

36 Residential pushes ?

Only about 25 here .


----------



## SHAWZER

Guy told me that was at a 2 inch trigger .


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Tallied up 73 full route saltings this season... Personal best but not the highest accumulation we've had, just alot of small drawn out salt burners...
> 36 full pushes...


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## MIDTOWNPC

new weapons unlocked 
Mini flusher truck 

17 here in kingston and it's dusty.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What is dust?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mark Oomkes said:


> What is dust?


It's What you see when your not in first place. Lol


----------



## DeVries

That's right, use the rental for the dirty work.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> It's What you see when your not in first place. Lol







So you, like ALL the time?

LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

So i guess the covid numbers are back up now or maybe its just me paying attention. Several company emails from places I deal with that every employee has it so they are shut for the week. 
A few careful friends have it, the neighbours, and upteen customers are down with it too..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> That's right, use the rental for the dirty work.


Partially yes but my machines was stolen and the s850 and s750 both have monster snow tires and the sweep angle was not good. A300 is best for sweeping


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> So you, like ALL the time?
> 
> LOL


Early bird gets the worm. 
second mouse gets the cheese 
And 
I just clean up the mess and pick up the garbage.

im just going to get a bicycle


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> So i guess the covid numbers are back up now or maybe its just me paying attention. Several company emails from places I deal with that every employee has it so they are shut for the week.
> A few careful friends have it, the neighbours, and upteen customers are down with it too..


Should have kept the mask mandate and testing going, but theirs an election coming up so that becomes the #1 priority.
They said there's a 30% increase in cases and the govt reports a "slight increase".
Had to go meet a customer on Saturday at one of the bars he owns, place was packed, talked to him outside. Just in GM now getting my oil changed, maybe 3 people wearing masks, if this things still around this it will spread like wildfire.
Just have to wait and see how serious the infections are.


----------



## SHAWZER

FORD POWERSTROKE for the Win Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Unique Landscaping said:


> Should have kept the mask mandate and testing going, but theirs an election coming up so that becomes the #1 priority.
> They said there's a 30% increase in cases and the govt reports a "slight increase".
> Had to go meet a customer on Saturday at one of the bars he owns, place was packed, talked to him outside. Just in GM now getting my oil changed, maybe 3 people wearing masks, if this things still around this it will spread like wildfire.
> Just have to wait and see how serious the infections are.


Masks don't work...never have...never will.

Testing is still garbage and always has been.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mark Oomkes said:


> Masks don't work...never have...never will.
> 
> Testing is still garbage and always has been.


I can only go by what I see, flu and colds this year has been minuscule, in every operating room they've been worn for decades. 
i know a few people who say this is all bogus and it's just like the flu, but I know 2 people that got it, one in ICU for six days, the other for almost 2 weeks (one in 2020, the other last year)
I know it hits people differently and depends on "underlying" conditions, but I'd rather be safe than sorry,


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I can only go by science and facts.

It's a scientific fact that the tests can not differentiate between the flu and Covid. It's also a fact that the PCR at minimum give a 50% false positive. 

Science-via randomized control tests-have proved that masks do nothing to slow or prevent or protect the wearer or others from airborne viruses. Even N95s don't protect from viruses. It says so on the box.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Regardless of everybody's opinions on the effectiveness of masks, social distancing and quarantine, it is interesting to say the least that in all areas that dropped the mandates, (Ontario being a hold out) that numbers spiked within the first month.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Regardless of everybody's opinions on the effectiveness of masks, social distancing and quarantine, it is interesting to say the least that in all areas that dropped the mandates, (Ontario being a hold out) that numbers spiked within the first month.


Not what happened in the US.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not what happened in the US.


Liar ....

Its hailing here now +12°


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Liar ....
> 
> Its hailing here now +12°


Hope you pre salted


----------



## SHAWZER

And pre cookied ......


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not what happened in the US.


I'm not saying that everything we hear is the truth, but Quebec has ballooned since they stopped the masks and now here, and their reporting a big surge at Sick Kids with Covid symptoms, how sick they are I don't know.
But unfortunately it's been much worse in the US, 279 deaths per capita compared to 94 in Canada.
Of course if I was born in Hawaii I wouldn't care, I'd just live on the beach


----------



## DeVries

Good, let's all get it and move on. There will be a 7th wave and then an 8th, stop living in fear. 
Natural immunity is the best. Don't know why so many people can't grasp that. The vax doesn't work but they are pushing the 4th dose now. Lol.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Regardless of everybody's opinions on the effectiveness of masks, social distancing and quarantine, it is interesting to say the least that in all areas that dropped the mandates, (Ontario being a hold out) that numbers spiked within the first month.


Numbers of what? Seasonal flu?

Just from a purely critical thinking standpoint...what is the likelihood of the seasonal flu basically disappearing for the last 2 years because Covid wiped it out?

Then, when you add to that tidbit the admitted fact that the PCR tests can NOT differentiate between Covid and influenza...do you really think the "increase" in cases is really Covid? Or because mask mandates were repealed?

Not sure about Kannada, but here in the US they are giving "free" tests for anyone who wants them...at home. When is the last time they sent influenza tests to whomever wanted one at home?


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Good, let's all get it and move on. There will be a 7th wave and then an 8th, stop living in fear.
> Natural immunity is the best. Don't know why so many people can't grasp that. The vax doesn't work but they are pushing the 4th dose now. Lol.


Jeez I hope theres a better way to build immunity than having to go around licking each other.


----------



## Triple L

I believe Dave quoted it "you can only catch it once" LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> I believe Dave quoted it "you can only catch it once" LOL


Just like he says "I'm only going to have one Caesar".


----------



## Unique Landscaping

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Just like he says "I'm only going to have one Caesar".


Makes sense, have 1 then 0 more… so 10
Just use Gov't accounting practices.


----------



## DeVries

https://weather.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?mb9#849518801753773164202204110501ww1171cwwg
Worst blizzard in years, and they have the spring flood on the go now too. No thanks.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

What ever happened to sunshine or the ground guys. Is that still around ?


----------



## DeVries

There is still is one in my area.


----------



## SHAWZER

Sunshine Grounds Care in Collingwood


----------



## Mr.Markus

I still see the odd Clintar truck but I think the guy lives out here. Sunshine/Groundsguys were the begining of the slide down hill for prices here..they also bred a new breed of disgruntled employees that went into it even lower.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> I still see the odd Clintar truck but I think the guy lives out here. Sunshine/Groundsguys were the begining of the slide down hill for prices here..they also bred a new breed of disgruntled employees that went into it even lower.


he prob has you cut his lawn you just dont know it.

former employees who start up on their own or lead their new company to 
cut your prices are really my favorite. It keeps me going. 
Getting a job back for what you had it for or more is one of my absolute favorite things.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

as you all start to bring your machines home go take pictures email it to yourself
if it ever goes missing you will thank me.
when you buy something new, make sure the receipt is correct with your company name, not your personal name and make sure the spelling is correct.
Sales people are notorious for making the bill out to mr champ
instead of Champs Groundskeeping
You might think that older mower, tractor or 2008 bobcat with 1200 hours isnt 
worth that much or maybe you got a great deal when you bought it back in 2018 but try and get a replacement and you will be surprised. Snow only equipment is also usually quite low in hours so take a picture of the hour meter too and VIN too. Maybe snag a picture of mrs champ too if you can.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> as you all start to bring your machines home go take pictures email it to yourself
> if it ever goes missing you will thank me.
> when you buy something new, make sure the receipt is correct with your company name, not your personal name and make sure the spelling is correct.
> Sales people are notorious for making the bill out to mr champ
> instead of Champs Groundskeeping
> You might think that older mower, tractor or 2008 bobcat with 1200 hours isnt
> worth that much or maybe you got a great deal when you bought it back in 2018 but try and get a replacement and you will be surprised. Snow only equipment is also usually quite low in hours so take a picture of the hour meter too and VIN too. Maybe snag a picture of mrs champ too if you can.


If Mrs Champ is the one who takes it there is no way your getting it back and no insurance will cover you, you need a solid prenup


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> If Mrs Champ is the one who takes it there is no way your getting it back and no insurance will cover you, you need a solid prenup


She stole my heart 
Lmao


----------



## DeVries

Great advise. We regularly take pictures of trailers and equipment, even the shop. Like you said it gets stolen or burned you have proof.

Ever find your truck back?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> Great advise. We regularly take pictures of trailers and equipment, even the shop. Like you said it gets stolen or burned you have proof.
> 
> Ever find your truck back?


Nothing has been found. Truck salter and bobcat gone.


----------



## Triple L

Just hold your cards and take your time, I got an extra $16,000 for waiting it out for 5 months... Not many people have that luxury I understand but it sure pays to keep saying nope, try again and getting the ombudsman involved


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Nothing has been found. Truck salter and bobcat gone.


I somehow missed the post about these getting stolen. That really sucks. You know times are tough when thieves start taking Dodges and Bobcats.


----------



## DeVries

Currently in winterpeg


----------



## SHAWZER

You went there to help plow snow ?


----------



## DeVries

Nope that's pics from family. Been there once and don't need to go back.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Nope that's pics from family. Been there once and don't need to go back.


I feel that way about most of my family....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I feel that way about most of my family....


Guessing the feeling is mutual...


----------



## GMC Driver

DeVries said:


> Been there once and don't need to go back.


Hmm - had the same impression.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Very nice OPP officer pulled me over for a random safety inspection. 1 km from home. Im saying nice because I came out unscathed. Just had the truck and trailer done and stickered, my insurance renewal is today, had it. The trip inspection was done but the schedule 1 was mixed in the middle of my homemade sheets so I had to ask for my clipboard back to find it. And my ownership, both truck and trailer are sitting at my mechanics, my bad, forgot to get them back. He understood, I had everyting else and my CVOR showed it was registered right for what I was carrying. Let me go with a warning on the ownership, but I guess if it was stolen the thief wouldnt be wearing Mr. Markus swag... Lol. Back at it....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Didn't ask him to prove you don't own it?

Had a state trooper pull over our JCB way back when. Had our logo on it and the guy driving it had our uniform on. He wanted me to prove I owned it by showing him a title. 

Loaders aren't titled bud.

Well do you have some way of proving it?

I might be able to find a bill of sale from 10-12 years ago. 

He gave up. Moron


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

does other equipment company have a keypad like bobcat?

the only downfall I have ever had on the keypad is we had someone smash one many many years ago. 
They don't like to allow you to crank when it's really cold.

I can't haul a tent but this guy hauls heavy loads. 
2021 Chevrolet 3500 Dually 4x4 on Kijiji https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks...tent=app_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=sms


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Very nice OPP officer pulled me over for a random safety inspection. 1 km from home. Im saying nice because I came out unscathed. Just had the truck and trailer done and stickered, my insurance renewal is today, had it. The trip inspection was done but the schedule 1 was mixed in the middle of my homemade sheets so I had to ask for my clipboard back to find it. And my ownership, both truck and trailer are sitting at my mechanics, my bad, forgot to get them back. He understood, I had everyting else and my CVOR showed it was registered right for what I was carrying. Let me go with a warning on the ownership, but I guess if it was stolen the thief wouldnt be wearing Mr. Markus swag... Lol. Back at it....


Cookie?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Today is winter contract end day 









You can count your chips now.


----------



## schrader

The JD skid steers are key pad.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> does other equipment company have a keypad like bobcat?
> 
> the only downfall I have ever had on the keypad is we had someone smash one many many years ago.
> They don't like to allow you to crank when it's really cold.
> 
> I can't haul a tent but this guy hauls heavy loads.
> 2021 Chevrolet 3500 Dually 4x4 on Kijiji https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks...tent=app_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=sms


Deere has keypad but with numbers only.... Will crank for as long as you push and hold the green button... 20 seconds no problem

My 330G was the first one in Canada and with over 1000 hours now and 0 problems I can't be more satisfied with it


----------



## Mr.Markus

Lost a longstanding customer today. 92 years old heart condition, diabetic.
6'6. This guy beat the odds on everything.
My second year in business he and his wife followed me home into my driveway while they were coming home from the hospital after his first heart attack. He was 65 then. They hired me cause I lived so close to them. Initially to cut the front and back yard, plow the snow shovel the walkway, then cut the side yard and then the lot beside them that they bought to stop anyone from building and spoiling their view. 4 acres in total. It then graduated to gardens and then property management and of course a friendship. Both had decided that they will stay in the house as long as they are able and credit me with making that doable. It caught up to him this morning and he passed away. 
I guess I dont lose a customer but a friend as I will continue maintaining the property as she is still quite with it at 90.
Gonna miss the gentleman none the less, always a great attitude and smile when I was there, quite the gentle giant.


----------



## ff1221

Sorry for your loss Markus. Nice to have those clients that are friends but this becomes the unfortunate side to it, good memories nonetheless.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Little bit of snow in Port Perry


----------



## ff1221

Starting to add up here on the grass, pavement and gravel aren't holding.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I'm thinking this would be handy for de icing


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Nothing unusual here


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> Starting to add up here on the grass, pavement and gravel aren't holding.
> View attachment 242594


Slowing here, we'll see what the temps do overnight, everything is at least wet now.


----------



## DeVries

Just about done here too. Grass is covered but roads are just wet.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Slushy here. 
had to salt a few walks.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Sister sent me a pic from Port Perry, and I bet I've seen 10 highway plows come along here, there's no snow on the roads.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Unique Landscaping said:


> Sister sent me a pic from Port Perry, and I bet I've seen 10 highway plows come along here, there's no snow on the roads.
> View attachment 242614


Double down. 
i swept parking lots this am. 
i aerated my lawn yesterday


----------



## ff1221

Yard looks about the same as yesterday, nothing on the roads, still snowing. Friend sent a pic from St. Thomas yesterday and they had about 5cm in the driveway and on the road.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

North of 401 here was 8-10cm of slop. 
401 to lake was bare roads and a little on lawns till temp got plus 2.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Of all the snowfalls i seen in the last 35 years, this one was the most beautiful..
Nothing to do, but look at and admire it.


----------



## DeVries

Mr.Markus said:


> Of all the snowfalls i seen in the last 35 years, this one was the most beautiful..
> Nothing to do, but look at and admire it.


That's what I call the perfect storm.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> Of all the snowfalls i seen in the last 35 years, this one was the most beautiful..
> Nothing to do, but look at and admire it.


A glimpse of what retirement looks like.... I agree it was a beautiful sight


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

So really Markus you had a full load on of salt. Blade on but just nothing to do. Lol.

can I pay money to have no ads on this new Plowsite cause I have lots of motorcycle stuff in my face and I don’t even like motorcycles


----------



## BUFF

MIDTOWNPC said:


> So really Markus you had a full load on of salt. Blade on but just nothing to do. Lol.
> 
> can I pay money to have no ads on this new Plowsite cause I have lots of motorcycle stuff in my face and I don’t even like motorcycles


$20.00 US a year gets you premium membership status which includes no adds but doesn't include a decoder ring....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> $20.00 US a year gets you premium membership status which includes no adds but doesn't include a decoder ring....


Ad Blockers are cheaper than that...send my $19.95 and I'll tell you how.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ad Blockers are cheaper than that...send my $19.95 and I'll tell you how.


That would be $210 Canadian


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Nothing has been found. Truck salter and bobcat gone.


If it's any consolation Dean, I called it in on these knuckleheads a month ago. Can't even describe how stupid these cats were. 









'Are you serious?': Thieves attempt robbery at Vaughan's WEGZ sports bar - across the road from police station


Three suspects attached chains to door from pickup truck to try to steal ATM machine, York Regional Police say




www.thestar.com


----------



## Triple L

Learnt from the best, Ricky and Julian

I believe Ricky did get his grade 10 boys...


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> can I pay money to have no ads on this new Plowsite cause I have lots of motorcycle stuff in my face and I don’t even like motorcycles


I just bought a mower from a motorcycle place in Mitchell...lol.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> I just bought a mower from a motorcycle place in Mitchell...lol.


I bought one there two years ago.

scag ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

V ride 2, Hoping it cuts better than the husqvarna. I like the speed, feel and heavy build of the husq but I end up re cutting alot. It mulches leaves really well too, I just cant figure out why it wont cut grass well. I was going to put a different drive pulley on it to get a higher tip speed but the V ride was priced right so we'll see how it performs.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> V ride 2, Hoping it cuts better than the husqvarna. I like the speed, feel and heavy build of the husq but I end up re cutting alot. It mulches leaves really well too, I just cant figure out why it wont cut grass well. I was going to put a different drive pulley on it to get a higher tip speed but the V ride was priced right so we'll see how it performs.


I wanted to buy a 60" and they don't exist, don't tell me you found a 60"???


----------



## Mr.Markus

48" Just a mower for my pool areas and small lawns.
It was the only v ride he had coming in and I ordered it that size.
You were looking for the 61" v ride?
Maybe give him a call it looks like he turns over quite a few mowers, he said 150 zero turns last season, whether or not that was true I don't know.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> 48" Just a mower for my pool areas and small lawns.
> It was the only v ride he had coming in and I ordered it that size.
> You were looking for the 61" v ride?
> Maybe give him a call it looks like he turns over quite a few mowers, he said 150 zero turns last season, whether or not that was true I don't know.


I drove all the way from cobourg cause I couldn’t get anyone to call me back about a cheetah scag


----------



## Mr.Markus

I thought it was a hike for me, lost my radio station and everything...lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> I thought it was a hike for me, lost my radio station and everything...lol


I thought you just listened to la bamba on repeat. 

and that’s stuck in ur head now for a week



Wait…. I can fix it 

got my skis shined up grab a stick of juicy fruit
Lol.


----------



## Triple L

XM never dies, just put it on our patio radio and run the app in all the trucks via Bluetooth, works excellent, and does 4 radios for the price of 1 haha


----------



## Mr.Markus

I had a nosey neighbour when I was building my shed in the backyard..
" What're you building back there..?"

-"Speakers.. !!!"


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Mr.Markus said:


> V ride 2, Hoping it cuts better than the husqvarna. I like the speed, feel and heavy build of the husq but I end up re cutting alot. It mulches leaves really well too, I just cant figure out why it wont cut grass well. I was going to put a different drive pulley on it to get a higher tip speed but the V ride was priced right so we'll see how it performs.


I have a 52” V Ride 1 with the Velocity deck, fantastic mower, put a stripe kit on it and it cuts and looks fantastic, controls are great and the platform is very comfortable and unbelievable on hills. I believe the V Ride 2 is supposed to be even better.
Only thing I find is with the 52” is it doesn’t disperse the clippings as well if it’s tall thick grass.
Also have a 48” JD Quik Trak with the 7 Iron deck, beast of a machine, best cut I’ve ever seen and especially strong in taller thick grass, stripes fantastic but the only downside is it’s not a very comfortable platform and HORRIBLE on hills.
You’ll like the V Ride 2 I think.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

7 Iron deck is about the best out there. Scag VRide II is a really close second or possibly even tie. Or Velocity deck...whatever it is.


----------



## Mr.Markus

FWIW I have a scag dealer within 2 km of where I live, I called them about the Vride 2 they couldnt give me a date and they were $2k more. I have bought from them before but its always a struggle and research to get the best price and they'll match it, this always rubs me the wrong way.
They seem to have gotten the same day shipment of scags as Mitchell cause they have some out front now but they are all the Liberty home owner crap.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MP money listings for you guys that are looking for somewhere nice to retire...









Guelph, Centre Wellington, Kitchener Waterloo Real Estate | M1 Wellington


A fair price to pay for uncompromising service and exceptional results. List your home for 1% SELL WITH US Total Commission Saved by M1 Clients! $ 0 Calculate Your Savings $100,000 $3,000,000 You Could Save: $ 1695 *When compared to a commission of 5%, taking into account our 1% listing fee and...




m1wellington.com


----------



## SilverPine

219.9 for diesel here. Might have to switch to the gasser for a bit.


----------



## cet

SilverPine said:


> 219.9 for diesel here. Might have to switch to the gasser for a bit.


I hope you filled up yesterday, $2.459 today.


----------



## SilverPine

cet said:


> I hope you filled up yesterday, $2.459 today.


I fill up every day unfortunately. I have never seen such large jumps at a time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SilverPine said:


> I fill up every day unfortunately. I have never seen such large jumps at a time.


----------



## cet

SilverPine said:


> I fill up every day unfortunately. I have never seen such large jumps at a time.


Time for a tank at the shop


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cet said:


> Time for a tank at the shop


Excellent idea.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Diesel $2.38 in Scarborough, converts to $7.04 a gallon in the US.
Seeing as how we’re back at $104 a barrel from the high of $1.23 it makes no sense until you remember the billions upon billions of extra money the government is bringing in on the taxes on it. 
Then it makes sense.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

everyone I know that has a tank at the shop says they are paying the same as the pumps
but it saves time and when you have multiple guys in the truck thats important.

Ill let you guys know how much the diesel is in the domincan next week


----------



## Mr.Markus

I got busy yesterday and didnt fuel up last night. Today my truck beeped low fuel, so I went to go fuel up at a station I normally dont use across from the JD dealership. 
Diesel was at 2.46 and there was an EC officer inspecting the diesel pump so I drove off, picked my _usual station_ in Fergus, it was $2.20

I also hate this new format, I dont know what is going on with it but I gave to type everything multiple times and everything jumbles itself around WTF, I dont know why it underlined that then stopped.

Filled the scag, $50 from empty... Cut a few lawns, it is fast and cuts beautifully. Very happy so far


----------



## DeVries

MIDTOWNPC said:


> everyone I know that has a tank at the shop says they are paying the same as the pumps
> but it saves time and when you have multiple guys in the truck thats important.
> 
> Ill let you guys know how much the diesel is in the domincan next week



Have a few El Presidente's for me 

I cant respond to anything on here on my phone, same issue as Markus. Desk top no problems.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Weird that a Kannadian company is censoring Kannadians worse than Murcans. 

But hey, this format has been in use since 2019 across their other forums without any problems...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> Have a few El Presidente's for me
> 
> I cant respond to anything on here on my phone, same issue as Markus. Desk top no problems.


Ahh yes the el presidente’s. I’ll second that vote 

maybe a Ron Barcelo Rum or two.

cya on the beach


----------



## Triple L

Ok real talk, if these fuel prices persist into this winter, my math works out to knowing my tractor burns 17L/h is basically $50/hr + an operator at $30 minimum + $5/h for maintenance wear and tear and cutting edges that's $85/hr before overhead, depreciation, replacement costs, and profit... The math simply doesn't work out and 10% is far from cutting it and I know a few guys that did 15% this year and lost everything

We won't even talk about insurance under an hourly basis because under my calculations I just about fell over when I took my premium/all my guys hours from last season combined


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Delivery truck ?


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Delivery truck ?


For really short lumber. Mind you that's the only kind anyone can afford!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> Ok real talk, if these fuel prices persist into this winter, my math works out to knowing my tractor burns 17L/h is basically $50/hr + an operator at $30 minimum + $5/h for maintenance wear and tear and cutting edges that's $85/hr before overhead, depreciation, replacement costs, and profit... The math simply doesn't work out and 10% is far from cutting it and I know a few guys that did 15% this year and lost everything
> 
> We won't even talk about insurance under an hourly basis because under my calculations I just about fell over when I took my premium/all my guys hours from last season combined


Maybe you can make it up in volume with bigger equipment and better paid employees..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Maybe you can make it up in volume with bigger equipment and better paid employees..


That's the Murcan way of thinking...


----------



## Triple L

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's the Murcan way of thinking...





Mr.Markus said:


> Maybe you can make it up in volume with bigger equipment and better paid employees..


Isn't that what we've all been doing the last 3 years with insurance prices and new equipment costs


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> Isn't that what we've all been doing the last 3 years with insurance prices and new equipment costs


Insurance isn't bad around here, yet. 

Can't afford trucks to plow anymore so it's on to equipment. I had to convince the CFO that a used loader that cost about the same as a truck but can do 3x the work of a truck made sense. Especially when you can't find 2 more truck operators. 

Plow prices suck whether they are for trucks or equipment. But when a PlowMaxx/SnowWing type plow increases productivity by 25-50%, they start making sense. My money pit Kubota/HLA combo is sold.


----------



## SHAWZER

Another 544 coming into the lineup ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> Isn't that what we've all been doing the last 3 years with insurance prices and new equipment costs


Not me, im still using a truck. Its a nicer truck than when I was younger but it cost twice as much, having a piece of equipment and finding the work for it is great, then figure you need to have a backup and a plan C and your numbers balloon further.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> Another 544 coming into the lineup ?


Already purchased aboot a month or so ago. '97 with 13,300 hours out of a municipality. Turd valve, year old tyres (unfortunately), tight transmission and pins.


----------



## Triple L

Never did we think 13,000 hrs is tight!!! But just about everyone I know is keeping things longer then they ever have and 5000hrs is the new 2000


----------



## Unique Landscaping

If you want to see why our country is in the unaffordable position we’re in, watch the follow up on W5 regarding the money laundering that went on in British Columbia, in our own government casinos, with our governments blessing.
And where did they stash it, in Canadian housing.
It’s beyond belief.


----------



## DeVries

Sh1ts going sideways in this country faster than ever. 
Media is not reporting on what exactly is going on in this country as well. 
My dad and I were talking about this a while back. When he was young they left holland to get away from a country and most of Europe that was heading down hill. They at least had a place to go new country fresh opportunities. Unless we go to the moon we don't have an opportunity to get away from a country that is slowing but surly declining. 
Time to start fighting back and getting involved with organizations that are fighting for our freedoms.


----------



## SilverPine

I have a Kubota rtv x-1100c for sale. 2 years old, about 80h, still smells new on the inside. 
If anyone is interested I can give more details and pictures.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Getting ready to mow.. last fall with my injury I didn't put the 72" mower away like I always do, I didnt even wash it just disconnected the ground.
I made a deal with my wife that if it turnsover and starts on without having to play with it that I would run it another season. If is doesnt Im buying something new.
Wouldnt you know it started....
Got the pressure washer on it this weekend, changed all the fluids and filters, noticed some slop in the front axle, added some washers to the pivot pin and fixed that, and there was alot of movement in the motor which turned out to be a broken motor mount bolt, easy enough to fix and runs like new. 

All excited to start striping lawns..


----------



## DeVries

At this point it's probably let's see how many hours I can get out of this thing rather than getting a shiny new one. 

You must look after your stuff to get that many hours out of it. ROE has been good on that piece.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> At this point it's probably let's see how many hours I can get out of this thing rather than getting a shiny new one.
> 
> You must look after your stuff to get that many hours out of it. ROE has been good on that piece.


----------



## Triple L

Am I seeing that right? 13,000 hrs on a mower? Original motor??? I got to 1950 on my last super z hyperdrive and said perfect time to say goodbye lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

No.. 3445... Its my 2nd 331, traded the 1st one at 2900.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> At this point it's probably let's see how many hours I can get out of this thing rather than getting a shiny new one.
> 
> You must look after your stuff to get that many hours out of it. ROE has been good on that piece.


I see you are schizophrenic...don't you know the rules don't allow 2 usernames? lol


----------



## JD Dave

SilverPine said:


> I have a Kubota rtv x-1100c for sale. 2 years old, about 80h, still smells new on the inside.
> If anyone is interested I can give more details and pictures.


I’m interested on price and pics?


----------



## SilverPine

JD Dave said:


> I’m interested on price and pics?


I take some tonight.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

They cut here with a shindawa trimmer 
Shrubs are cut with a machete

It’s 28 degrees 
Sun is at max UV 

I hear it’s been all rain back home. 
only places we have cut are new places we didn’t service in fall. Everything else looks like next week. 

Marcus is that a 1 infront of the 3?
U idle that while your counting your money ?


----------



## Mr.Markus

No its 3445hrs. I mean yeah..I havent shut it off since I bought it.. its a year and a half old...lol
Your crew chief is lying to you its been sunny and clear since you left.
Grass is growing gangbusters....
Take a break, you earned it, recharge, retool, everything will be great when you get back...
I need to find that post from the last time you got back....lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

"Canadian Weather+++++Snow"


This is the guys in Collingwood getting a start on their season :)




www.plowsite.com


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

a few plazas have sold and the new owners paid some big prices to buy them
Renewals are fine 
The great part is some of them are direct comparisons to property I own but I’m not selling. Everytime I call my friend he answers don’t sell it’s a sign of weakness 

my scag diesel has a kubota engine and it’s a great mower. Only problem I ever had was some slime in the fuel tank that caused some stalling which was an easy fix.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Markus I people are going to need shirts when they buy my hats.

when you planning on starting up?

I just got an offer on my property and it’s not for sale.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Markus I people are going to need shirts when they buy my hats.
> 
> when you planning on starting up?
> 
> I just got an offer on my property and it’s not for sale.


After this week I have socks that match that hat....
Going to say I love the scag standon. Fantastic cut and boy does it hold ditches and hills. 
Takes some getting used to the deadman switch in the platform, cant step off and walk behind it. Also I feel like the brake is on the wrong side for stepping off. Have to hit the pto switch with the right hand and brake with the left to keep the engine running, if you want to pick something up. Maybe its the finger but I find this hard to train myself to do for some reason and Im pretty ambidextrous.. i look past these minor things cause its a great mower to run.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Takes some getting used to the deadman switch in the platform,


This is very simple to bypass. Or so I've heard.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I know but I dont want the employees getting hurt and suing me...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> After this week I have socks that match that hat....
> Going to say I love the scag standon. Fantastic cut and boy does it hold ditches and hills.
> Takes some getting used to the deadman switch in the platform, cant step off and walk behind it. Also I feel like the brake is on the wrong side for stepping off. Have to hit the pto switch with the right hand and brake with the left to keep the engine running, if you want to pick something up. Maybe its the finger but I find this hard to train myself to do for some reason and Im pretty ambidextrous.. i look past these minor things cause its a great mower to run.



i have a hustler stand on 36”
is it that much better ?
I want a snow blade on mine 

i find using the stand on to blow stuff off is the biggest time saver. We save hours on city walk ways using the stand on

but I’m just a computer guy.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ive bever been on a hustler standon.. but I dont have a stripping kit on it ..


----------



## Triple L

Sd or mulch?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mulching block plate and 3.5” height


----------



## Mr.Markus

3.25 if its untreated dandelions..


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> 3.25 if its untreated dandelions..


MM, CM or US inches?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BUFF said:


> MM, CM or US inches?


cm for snow, mm for rain, inches for mow height and nevermind.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> MM, CM or US inches?


Yes?


----------



## DeVries

By the time this week is over we may have to turn irrigation systems on.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> By the time this week is over we may have to turn irrigation systems on.


On the way to church yesterday I could see some drought stress in a boulevard. That area always shows quick, not sure if it's beach sand fill or what.


----------



## DeVries

We installed sod Friday, the rolls were about 50lbs each and muddy, got on site this morning and there's quarter inch gaps between the rolls. Irritation system is up and running, don't want to re sod it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

My irritation system ran for a while already


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> My irritation system ran for a while already


So you're back..?


----------



## Triple L

Need another holiday after 2 days back from the holiday is the usual, I don't do holidays anymore... Enjoy it a little too much


----------



## Mr.Markus

Next year will be 10yrs since my China trip.. my last vacation. Before that was 2003.. a long weekend at GIE that my wife says Im not allowed to count as a vacation cause she wasnt there... Guess which 1 I enjoyed more!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> So you're back..?


Nope two weeks


----------



## Mr.Markus

So you're irritated cause the first week is over already...?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have a problem back up to 10 kubotas,
A few years ago a customer of mine died and I continued cutting the lawn for his wife...
She sold the farm this spring and is in the process of moving.... "Do I want his Kubota?"
Its not a hard sell. 22 yr old with 500 hrs. 5ft deck, 4ft bush hog, 5ft snowblower. Might even use it with the aerator.
Maybe I can keep it at the house and get my wife to do the grass and snow... A guy can dream...
Edit: comes with a single axle trailer...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Looks like I have kin in Texas...









Texas man cuts grass before stealing lawnmower, police say


Police said Marcus Hubbard stole several items from a home before deciding to cut the victim's lawn.




www.kiro7.com


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Looks like I have kin in Texas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas man cuts grass before stealing lawnmower, police say
> 
> 
> Police said Marcus Hubbard stole several items from a home before deciding to cut the victim's lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kiro7.com


I showed up to a plaza I own once and a guy Was out front sitting on the sidewalk 

I said how are ya today. Oh good. I was just out for a walk.
Found out later he was the one who tried to break into the back yard 


Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 251150
> 
> I have a problem back up to 10 kubotas,
> A few years ago a customer of mine died and I continued cutting the lawn for his wife...
> She sold the farm this spring and is in the process of moving.... "Do I want his Kubota?"
> Its not a hard sell. 22 yr old with 500 hrs. 5ft deck, 4ft bush hog, 5ft snowblower. Might even use it with the aerator.
> Maybe I can keep it at the house and get my wife to do the grass and snow... A guy can dream...
> Edit: comes with a single axle trailer...


wife’s boyfriend might appreciate it more


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I showed up to a plaza I own once and a guy Was out front sitting on the sidewalk
> 
> I said how are ya today. Oh good. I was just out for a walk.
> Found out later he was the one who tried to break into the back yard
> 
> wife’s boyfriend might appreciate it more


I do this with people parked on my street, its not the "Hello, Im Dave Snyder..." thing. i always start with a " Everything alright!!?"
Its more of a way to let them know theyve been noticed. Also a chance for them to see the dashcam in the truck... Its surprising how many people are just parked on sideroads, the minute they feel noticed they move on.

Cets answer to the boyfriend thing

"As long as hes got a wallet with him whats the harm."


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Everything all right? 
yep just puking a little out the window


----------



## Mr.Markus

Are you selling cookies outside Game 7.?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Are you selling cookies outside Game 7.?


No I was implying that would be ppm if u saw him on ur street.


has it stopped snowing at home yet ?


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> No I was implying that would be ppm if u saw him on ur street.
> 
> 
> has it stopped snowing at home yet ?


Might be hotter here then there.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Park and fly still has some salt incase a storm blows in


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Park and fly still has some salt incase a storm blows in


Looks like you wore your hat on the flight home ....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Looks like you wore your hat home ....
> View attachment 251334


I’m going to wear my hat cutting.
I’m so tanned by the end of the week people will think I hired a Dominican guy to run the show.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I’m going to wear my hat cutting.
> I’m so tanned by the end of the week people will think I hired a Dominican guy to run the show.


Your wifes boyfriend...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Pardon ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Pardon ?


I said I saw mrs champ down at the dealership with some young guy test driving a new car
pardon?
I said did mrs champ go ahead with the stick shift and get a new toy?
well I...

lose it.

LOL


----------



## S-205

I don’t want to start a new thread because plow site doesn’t seem to be as active as it was in the past, and I need Canada/Ontario advise.
We’ve had commercial insurance for 20 years, never had a claim, State Farm/desjardin raised prices from 2600 a year to over 20k a year, because they don’t want to do snow liability. We go to. A new company for this last winter and now they’re doing the same thing except we pay 9500 a year at this place and they’re trying to double it again to drop snow. They don’t like companies that do any strip malls or a business with foot traffic.
Has anyone else dealt with this or can suggest a company to go to because we’ve looked and looked and asked insurance brokers. I find it hard to believe that other guys with a couple trucks are paying 20-25k a year for insurance.


----------



## SilverPine

Ours went from 30k to 90k this year so I know your pain. I have a broker that only does Landscaping/snow. Message me if you want his contact info.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Im a 1 man operation, I pay $17k. If it dont work you need to get out...its not cheap but its its the price of admission to the game.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The ante has been upped 5x 
They control if your in business or out now it seems.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

MIDTOWNPC said:


> The ante has been upped 5x
> They control if your in business or out now it seems.


And by the way. IM IN.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> And by the way. IM IN.


Do you own an insurance company as well?


----------



## Mr.Markus

In the 28 years as Mr. Markus I had 1 claim, it was al it turned out to be a claim... I helped my insurance investigate it, it turned out to be a paralegal that worked for a lawyer out of Burlington that specialized in slip and falls...literally.
I asked the local firechief and ambulance service if they responded to anything that day at that location..nope. Records showed, there were a series of squalls that day and the property was serviced 4 times. One of the service times was 15 minutes before she said she fell.
Found out where she lives..locally, turned out to be for sale, go figure.
The claim disappeared...my increased premium appeared anyway.


----------



## DeVries

I feel your pain. If you want to stay in the game talk to your clientele. Tell them what's up and why the price increased. They can shop around but everyone's prices are going up, insurance and fuel as well. 
Just remember your in it to make money as well, know your costs and charge accordingly. Don't be scared to raise your rates if you need to. You're better of staying home than going to work and loose money.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> In the 28 years as Mr. Markus I had 1 claim, it was al it turned out to be a claim... I helped my insurance investigate it, it turned out to be a paralegal that worked for a lawyer out of Burlington that specialized in slip and falls...literally.
> I asked the local firechief and ambulance service if they responded to anything that day at that location..nope. Records showed, there were a series of squalls that day and the property was serviced 4 times. One of the service times was 15 minutes before she said she fell.
> Found out where she lives..locally, turned out to be for sale, go figure.
> The claim disappeared...my increased premium appeared anyway.


Brussels sprout?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fish are hungry this morning. They are big this spring.. didnt think they would grow so much over the winter...


----------



## DeVries

If anyone is looking for a new dump box I've got one. It's on a truck but will be removed shortly. Never used, just picked the truck up today.


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> If anyone is looking for a new dump box I've got one. It's on a truck but will be removed shortly. Never used, just picked the truck up today.
> View attachment 251432
> 
> View attachment 251433
> View attachment 251432
> View attachment 251433


Surprised to see a gasser type tailpipe on a diesel


----------



## Mr.Markus

Waiting for a price on the 72" scag diesel now ..lol.

I really am enjoying this 48" standon..
















g


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Waiting for a price on the 72" scag diesel now ..lol.
> 
> I really am enjoying this 48" standon..
> 
> View attachment 251446
> 
> View attachment 251447
> g
> View attachment 251445


Beautiful property. Is that stone wall dry laid?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Waiting for a price on the 72" scag diesel now ..lol.
> 
> I really am enjoying this 48" standon..
> 
> View attachment 251446
> 
> View attachment 251447
> g
> View attachment 251445


Going with a different shade of ourange?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have a 72” scag diesel. It’s a bit older but it has a kubota engine 

what do new ones have? Cat ? Kubota? 
shaburu?


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I have a 72” scag diesel. It’s a bit older but it has a kubota engine
> 
> what do new ones have? Cat ? Kubota?
> shaburu?











Kubota® Diesel Engines | Scag Power Equipment


Scag® Kubota® Diesel engines help deliver the maximum fuel efficiency and cleaner exhaust. Learn more about the features.




www.scag.com


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Really liking our Turf Tiger, even if it is the gasser. It actually does quite well on fuel consumption. 

Put Carlisle VersaTurfs on it, they make a huge difference.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The thing I like about a diesel mower is that it is liquid cooled, Keeping the rad clean is pretty simple....
That and they keep going, fuel and air.. need power to start but not to keep running.


----------



## DeVries

BUFF said:


> Surprised to see a gasser type tailpipe on a diesel
> 
> View attachment 251436


As was I. Maybe because they burn cleaner nowadays?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Beautiful property. Is that stone wall dry laid?


Yes.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Kubota® Diesel Engines | Scag Power Equipment
> 
> 
> Scag® Kubota® Diesel engines help deliver the maximum fuel efficiency and cleaner exhaust. Learn more about the features.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.scag.com


I have a couple cheetah ones and a turf tiger 1 diesel
we bought the deck baffles, blocker plates and mulching blades, then modified the blocker to flip up
the striping kits they make get bent, we took ours off and mounted it to the back of the machine and it flips up on two chains
the diesel never had one but we have a rubber mat behind the engine
it really stripes hard

MSRPS are listed *** just realized those are US prices. pain

TURF TIGER

STTII-72V-37BV-EFI72" Velocity Plus™ Cutter Deck, 37 HP Briggs Vanguard™ BIG BLOCK™ EFI – electronic fuel injection$18,599STTII-72V-40BV-EFI72" Velocity Plus™ Cutter Deck, 40 HP Briggs Vanguard™ BIG BLOCK™ EFI – electronic fuel injection$18,799STTII-72V-31DFI72" Velocity Plus™ Cutter Deck, 31 HP Kawasaki® FD851D – digital fuel injected, liquid-cooled engine$20,599*DIESEL MODELS**DESCRIPTION**MSRP*STTII-61V-25KBD61" Velocity Plus™ Cutter Deck, 25 HP Kubota® – 3-cylinder, diesel powered, liquid-cooled engine$22,799STTII-72V-25KBD72" Velocity Plus™ Cutter Deck, 25 HP Kubota® – 3-cylinder, diesel powered, liquid-cooled engine$23,999


----------



## Unique Landscaping

S-205 said:


> I don’t want to start a new thread because plow site doesn’t seem to be as active as it was in the past, and I need Canada/Ontario advise.
> We’ve had commercial insurance for 20 years, never had a claim, State Farm/desjardin raised prices from 2600 a year to over 20k a year, because they don’t want to do snow liability. We go to. A new company for this last winter and now they’re doing the same thing except we pay 9500 a year at this place and they’re trying to double it again to drop snow. They don’t like companies that do any strip malls or a business with foot traffic.
> Has anyone else dealt with this or can suggest a company to go to because we’ve looked and looked and asked insurance brokers. I find it hard to believe that other guys with a couple trucks are paying 20-25k a year for insurance.


It’s just ridiculous, State Farm/Dejardins sent a letter last summer they weren’t covering snow anymore, so I’m surprised you got insurance with them.
Mine tripled with no claims, it’s amazing you have to have insurance, yet insurance companies don’t want sell that policy anymore because over the years they’ve just paid out like it’s candy and now all the scammers have caught on. And you watch now that all the government subsidies are gone what’s going to happen.
I’ll give you the person I use, actually got them off of someone here because I couldn’t find anything under 15k in the GTA.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hooked up. Roll out. 
I miss hauling trailers back. Think I might get that iron back in the fire.

Need a 36’ flat with 3 on board and one on the truck deck. 

Canadians pay so much more.


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Hooked up. Roll out.
> I miss hauling trailers back. Think I might get that iron back in the fire.
> 
> Need a 36’ flat with 3 on board and one on the truck deck.
> 
> Canadians pay so much more.


Anything special to do at the border to being trailers back?


----------



## DeVries

Only have your arrive can app ready 

If I was south of our border I would stay there.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Arrive can app yes. 
the paperwork for trailer in personal name
Is easier then commercial 

msg me if needed


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Only have your arrive can app ready
> 
> If I was south of our border I would stay there.


Wanna job/bizness?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Get a nexus pass ....



Says the guy who doesnt go anywhere out of the County....


----------



## DeVries

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wanna job/bizness?


To be honest yes. I'd be the best employee you ever had. 
Going home at the end of the day and sitting at the dinner table actually listening to what the kids have to say rather than nod would be a win win.


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Hooked up. Roll out.
> I miss hauling trailers back. Think I might get that iron back in the fire.
> 
> Need a 36’ flat with 3 on board and one on the truck deck.
> 
> Canadians pay so much more.


Dean, just stop, please.......

Seriously had to take a 5500 because you bought a bigger tent... needed those 4.88's to make it back to Canada

A GM half ton wouldn't have thought twice


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Dean, just stop, please.......
> 
> Seriously had to take a 5500 because you bought a bigger tent... needed those 4.88's to make it back to Canada
> 
> A GM half ton wouldn't have thought twice


I needed to put some km on it before the new one arrives 

You get better deals when you drive a dodge. People feel sorry for you.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> To be honest yes. I'd be the best employee you ever had.
> Going home at the end of the day and sitting at the dinner table actually listening to what the kids have to say rather than nod would be a win win.


we work till 4:00 and I’m home almost every day for dinner at 5:30. 

Employee drama is what bothers me most about this work.


----------



## JD Dave

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Arrive can app yes.
> the paperwork for trailer in personal name
> Is easier then commercial
> 
> msg me if needed


I went to MN to pick this water up and it’s the first time I’ve used a customs broker. It was the best $6O I’ve ive ever spent. Always brought stuff home personally, never again.


----------



## JD Dave




----------



## Mark Oomkes

You bought a water tower?


----------



## Mr.Markus

*















*
Ok... i guess I'll call it a day if the sideways rain is going to take down trees...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> *
> View attachment 251516
> 
> View attachment 251515
> *
> Ok... i guess I'll call it a day if the sideways rain is going to take down trees...


Guess you don't need a water tower...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I picked up my new to me kubota this morning, 4ft snowblower, 4 ft bushhog, 5 ft mower deck, a small single axle 10 ft trailer.
4wd, powersteering, 2 speed pto, It sure does run and handle smooth with the turfs on it. She told me it had a dead battery and couldn't start it for the last year. Turns out she had just engaged the pto, it fired and started on the first crank.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Thought it was raining and trees falling???


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Dean, just stop, please.......
> 
> Seriously had to take a 5500 because you bought a bigger tent... needed those 4.88's to make it back to Canada
> 
> A GM half ton wouldn't have thought twice


Pardon?


----------



## Mr.Markus

*
















GM drivers get a little off kilter on holiday weekends....

Weather cleared up, got some grass cut this aft....*


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thought it was raining and trees falling???


If you don't like the Canadian Weather wait 10 metric minutes....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> *
> View attachment 251533
> 
> View attachment 251532
> 
> GM drivers get a little off kilter on holiday weekends....
> 
> Weather cleared up, got some grass cut this aft....*


When JDs trailers rocking don’t come a knockin. Lol.


----------



## JD Dave

When your trailer is parked about 75ft away when the storm blows through. We got off pretty lucky compared to others. The house needs a new roof and some dents in the buildings.


----------



## Triple L

That literally couldn't happen twice!!! Unreal! Bet there will be wheel chalks purchased tomorrow


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Wow. 
that pic was from someone I know who was at mosport racetrack


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Pardon?


Looks like another Denali plow truck.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Looks like another Denali *coffee *truck.


Fixed it...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have a few flowers to plant tomorrow.


----------



## Triple L

Only took gm 5 years to make it right but these new interiors are very nicely laid out


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Only took gm 5 years to make it right but these new interiors are very nicely laid out


super fruity strawberry drink with whipped cream.... check!
shoulder bag.... check!
lip gloss... check?

looks nice


----------



## Mr.Markus

*I'm guessing this is an 80 zone....*


----------



## Triple L

Actually it's a 60 but nice try grandpa haha... Dave would be proud, no Grandpa boards on this truck either


----------



## Mr.Markus

I had to drive my customers Ford Lariat in to the dealership for its 4&5th recall.. the speedometer marks the speed of the zone your in and has a bar much like that one to mark your speed ...I wonder how many emails he got on that trip...


----------



## Triple L

Heads up display or whatever they call it in the front windshield is a pretty cool feature... How do you explain that to the officer, the speed I was doing as well as the limit was literally right there lite up magically in my windshield hahahahaha


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> Actually it's a 60 but nice try grandpa haha... Dave would be proud, no Grandpa boards on this truck either


So being metric, you're going what? A half MPH over the limit?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> Heads up display or whatever they call it in the front windshield is a pretty cool feature... How do you explain that to the officer, the speed I was doing as well as the limit was literally right there lite up magically in my windshield hahahahaha


Just start off with "Hi, I'm Dave Snyder, but you can call me Farmer Dave".


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Any of you fellas hear of these guys:









Professional Landscape Management | Services | Urban Life Solutions


Our experienced, knowledgeable and skilled team provide professional landscape management solutions across Canada. Learn more.




urbanlifesolutions.com


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> Any of you fellas hear of these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professional Landscape Management | Services | Urban Life Solutions
> 
> 
> Our experienced, knowledgeable and skilled team provide professional landscape management solutions across Canada. Learn more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbanlifesolutions.com


I've seen Forest Ridge Landscaping trucks around. I guess these guys are buying established companies in the cities where they want to operate.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I've seen Forest Ridge Landscaping trucks around. I guess these guys are buying established companies in the cities where they want to operate.


That's how it appeared to me.


----------



## Mr.Markus

*Everything is for sale...

its a little warm here today...39°























*


----------



## DeVries

My eyes lol

Must be the bumpy back roads you travel


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> My eyes lol
> 
> Must be the bumpy back roads you travel


 You've been here... Roads suck


----------



## SHAWZER

My phone would have bounced right out of my hand ......... I drive a Ford


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> My phone would have bounced right out of my hand ......... I drive a Ford


Plus the chalk board is both dangerous and inconvenient but you like the dust...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SHAWZER said:


> My phone would have bounced right out of my hand ......... I drive a Ford


Hard to take a picture and push the truck...


----------



## SHAWZER

You are way out of the loop , I only use coloured markers now .......


----------



## SHAWZER

Got tired of pushing the 3 Rams I use to own , they would run , just not move .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> You are way out of the loop , I only use coloured markers now .......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

hahhahaa atleast you have trucks.

Hi Dean
Ram is still building Fleet units in a very limited quantity. 


> Unfortunately your ordered hasn't moved.
> 
> I wish I had better news, we can go retail but the price difference is
> significant.


----------



## SHAWZER

Rams were the old 1998 - 2002 Cummings Diesels . Liked the engines ,Transmissions and Torque Converters were junk .


----------



## BUFF

SHAWZER said:


> Rams were the old 1998 - 2002 Cummings Diesels . Liked the engines ,Transmissions and Torque Converters were junk .


Had a '91 and '93 both with Getrag 5sp manual trans, '91 the trans was replaced at 30k miles the '93 scattered the trans on a hi way at 60k miles.


----------



## DeVries

5 minutes after I took this pic it cooled down 10 degrees and we got rained out for the day. Glad the humidity is gone.


----------



## DeVries

Love this new update. Get to post pics twice


----------



## Mr.Markus

FS!?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Everytime I took my headphones off today I heard tunder in the distance. It never caught me, kept moving all day, made it home about 8.


----------



## cet

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I've seen Forest Ridge Landscaping trucks around. I guess these guys are buying established companies in the cities where they want to operate.


I heard Forest Ridge sold last fall, 10 million.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> Everytime I took my headphones off today I heard tunder in the distance. It never caught me, kept moving all day, made it home about 8.


Stihl work tunes with the same 3 radio stations as your truck lol
I get a kick outta you older guys, my new thing is looking at radio presets, most have none or at most 1... I guess that makes you still young as you have 3 hahahaha


----------



## Mr.Markus

I had one the linked to my phone once. I could answer calls through them but most of the time I just kept yelling at the DJ to answer the phone not realizing it was my phone ringing.... It was a pita to shut the mower down anyway, cheap radio is better than the drone of the mower.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> but most of the time I just kept yelling at the DJ to answer the phone not realizing it was my phone ringing


----------



## Mr.Markus

I do have other presets... My gotos are 102.1, 106.7, Q and 97.7 
The last one a group of us won a $10k contest on in the 90s we painted up one of my friends trucking company trailers with their logo as a way to advertise for them, ontop of the $10k there were a ton of concert venues we got access to, That might be how I got backstage at Kiss and got the autographs...I really dont remember much from those days*.*
I may have wrote Detroit Rock City...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Four skids of sod Monday morning should be fun right ?


----------



## schrader

What are you doing for the rest of the day?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader said:


> What are you doing for the rest of the day?


hopefully I make it to the blue chair…


----------



## Triple L

schrader said:


> What are you doing for the rest of the day?


Installing Post caps if I can make a suggestion to polish off an easy day lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Installing Post caps if I can make a suggestion to polish off an easy day lol


Still have 165 feet to build.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> hopefully I make it to the blue chair…


The first one or the second one.?

Why dont you start at the chairs...?


----------



## Mr.Markus

So we blame the guy who ordered sod for Mon morning for the rain....
Thanks Dean we need the moisture...!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Havent seen one in real life till today. They look nice and compact...I would love one of these...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I think the one with a Dutch name is better...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> I think the one with a Dutch name is better...


New Holland...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> New Holland...?


That's not Dutch.


----------



## DeVries

Vermeer?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> I think the one with a Dutch name is better...


Dutch Witch?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I would highly recommend every review their equipment insurance policy 

in times like now where the market has gone up especially on used equipment make sure you are covered. I am currently fighting
the value of a bobcat that went missing. Their offer to me is a capped limit of some sort compared to what I paid for it. The price paid and the value are very different. I have purchased many machines for trade in price. I’ve paid the customer and then they have financed a new machine in full. That price has been wholesale and they may have required repairs also. The value of that machine is way more now. It is crazy and I have so much equipment I don’t know I could do an appraisal or value adjustment every year. 

off balance sheet machinery equity ?

Another example is I bought something like 9
Hla blades at once a couple years ago. Now I need to replace 1. Good luck.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I think the one with a Dutch name is better...


Do Dutch named ones have floatation devices as standard equipment?


----------



## Triple L

I think the Dutch ones can atleast run their aux hydraulics for 10 minutes without overheating... I'm actually a big Kubota fan but from what I've read this one is an epic fail


----------



## DeVries

Visitor today.


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> Visitor today.
> View attachment 252081


Any flying squirrel sightings.....


----------



## DeVries

Negative, just chipmunks


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> Negative, just chipmunks


Takes a couple dozen to make a meal depending on shot placement....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nothing but snapping turtles and killdeer nests for me today...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Anybody want to buy a husqvarna standon?

I am loving this scag.. cant go back...

*















*


----------



## Triple L

It's that good eh? Mulch deck? No stragglers?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Side discharge but have a blocker on it..


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Anybody want to buy a husqvarna standon?
> 
> I am loving this scag.. cant go back...
> 
> *
> View attachment 252116
> 
> View attachment 252115
> *


What size is the deck?


----------



## Mr.Markus

48"..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> 48"..


I really like the 52", have never had a 48". Ended up with a couple 61s for productivity, but the 52" is still my favorite for striping, getting into smaller areas and not scalping on uneven lawns.


----------



## Mr.Markus

_I have about 6 pool areas and several dog runs that the 48 just makes it into. A 52 wouldnt. One of my seniors homes, I stopped using the 72" when you factor in the trimming its the same time with a smaller cut that makes the stripes look that much better._


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Makes sense. 

I struggle getting employees to realize that the bigger mowers aren't always better on smaller lawns. It's not a difficult concept.


----------



## ff1221

Mark Oomkes said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> I struggle getting employees to realize that the bigger mowers aren't always better on smaller lawns. It's not a difficult concept.


Like when you're building base or doing topsoil and you dump a bucket load of material on the ground, new guy always grabs the 3' landscape rake thinking it'll be faster. Love watching them fight with it!😂


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> Like when you're building base or doing topsoil and you dump a bucket load of material on the ground, new guy always grabs the 3' landscape rake thinking it'll be faster. Love watching them fight with it!😂


The same as watching guys who changed from pickups to tractors doing rural gravel driveways with a 110 kubota and hla blade?


----------



## Mr.Markus

All the rain this week put me behind a little.
Bumped a few sites to the weekend, poor guy with all the Ford recalls, washer fluid no work...
Looked it over for him. Red squirrel chewed threw the tube, 16¢ a foot cheap easy fix.
Packed the front of the rad with leaves and grass... blew that out with the blower, ate the air filter, and made a nice bed...
Less than a week it sat outside...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The red squirrel family had a tree cut down here. They throw pine cones at my wife when she is in the swim spa and cluck at the dog. 

they are wild.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ivan and Ember ate one yesterday... 
Ivan swallowed it whole when I asked him what he had, all I saw was the tail.


----------



## ff1221

That's a good dog!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nice stripes Markus.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Productive morning cut 2 lawns, and new boots on the truck, before my eye exam at 930 for the meds Im taking.
Im covered in grass and dont you know it the technician is allergic..I felt bad for her shouldve just called in late and worked after the eye exam.

First scag snafu, the brake handle fell off. Just a keyway held in with a small hexnut. Would be great except try to find a keyway when it droped out somewhere while you were cutting. Macguyvered it with what I had a cotter pin.
Then when I got to the next site low and behold a keyway fairy left me something on the trailer ...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BTW...you need to Loctite the hexnut/Allen screws on the brake handles of Scags.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> BTW...you need to Loctite the hexnut/Allen screws on the brake handles of Scags.


Im more of a drill and bolt kind of man....
Nut and bolt..?
Nevermind.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Im more of a drill and bolt kind of man....
> Nut and bolt..?
> Nevermind.


Really not sure why they can't get their **** together on this, it's happened to all of ours.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It doesnt matter what you buy theres always something needs a mod. Least it didnt fall off into the mower.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Nice stripes Markus.


Im not happy with those The great thing about grass and the Jays is theres always next week...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Tornado watch for Cobourg....
Dean must be doing 8 skids sod today.


----------



## ff1221

Cooled off about here this morning but seems to warming back up now. Won't likely see any rain here.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Tornado watch for Cobourg....
> Dean must be doing 8 skids sod today.


Nothing here apparently marmora area 
I was mulchin


----------



## Mr.Markus

I did one skid today and cut 19 acres... Stayed close to the ponds but never fell in...


----------



## DeVries

Today was a bad day to be a cold beer.


----------



## ff1221

DeVries said:


> Today was a bad day to be a cold beer.


Or 12!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I like trees but this is excessive for the front yard....


----------



## SHAWZER

They look more like large toothpicks with a few small branches ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

New development started...this should double the size of Erin...


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> They look more like large toothpicks with a few small branches ......


Infected with Pine bore...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mr.Markus said:


> I like trees but this is excessive for the front yard....
> View attachment 252545


At least they’re in rows, we do a lawn, where there’s 137 trees spread sporadically, also a pain, also ugly.


----------



## Mr.Markus

This is 70 pines in the front and another 75 in the back...on 1 acre. The whole subdivision us built in a 70s scout planting project. You can feel the furrows still between the trees. Trimming is a pain this time of year but the trees start to rob the moisture from the grass at the base later in the summer and make it easier as the summer goes on


----------



## Mr.Markus

Customer decided tennis wasn't for him, going back to his hippie roots...


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Infected with Pine bore...


Doesn't seem to matter what you plant, there's something out there waiting to kill it. Looks like a good day to cut some ash, was so windy last night all the dangerous branches should be gone!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I do my wifes aunt and uncles tree farm lawn. Its also their nursery, some hard to get trees on 100acres. Tree spade ruts, spade holes, its a busy operation trees are always in a different place. Best position for me to be in as I sell alot of mature trees to customers often and all I have to do is make a phone call.


----------



## ff1221

We have around 8000 white pine and spruce on our farm that are about 9 years and are due to be thinned. Bought an old tree spade 2 years ago and have been thinning in spots the last 2 years, nice bit of extra income first thing in the spring. We looked at tree farming the rest of the land but it's a long wait to see your return.


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## Mr.Markus

Looks like Treelawney finally put his card up in Judy's.... See he's working in town.
Must not be enough work in Milton anymore...


----------



## SHAWZER

I will bite ....... who or where is Judy's ?


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> Looks like Treelawney finally put his card up in Judy's.... See he's working in town.
> Must not be enough work in Milton anymore...


Always in KW


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Looks like Treelawney finally put his card up in Judy's.... See he's working in town.
> Must not be enough work in Milton anymore...


They shouldn't have let that happen... where's the loyalty?


----------



## DeVries

Ok, so who or what is Judy's. Inquiring minds wanna know.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> I will bite ....... who or where is Judy's ?


Oh C'mon...!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> Always in KW


I wonder what happened to Potski...?


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> I wonder what happened to Potski...?


I haven't seen his Kitchener division around in quite a while...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Ive seen them In Fergus, Elora and driving around Erin... They even took one of the cheaper Senior Homes I do a few years back...about the time he disappeared.


----------



## ff1221

Judy's must be the local breakfast stop with the cork board card holder by the door!


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> Judy's must be the local breakfast stop with the cork board card holder by the door!


...and kubota sales out the back.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> ...and kubota sales out the back.


One stop shop!


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> One stop shop!


You've definitely never ordered parts or service...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

1 dead after shooting in downtown Cobourg, Ont. | Globalnews.ca


The Cobourg Police Service said in a news release that just after 10 a.m., they responded to a report of gunshots in the downtown area.




globalnews.ca


----------



## Mr.Markus

_Jon's from the Scar... he'll still buy you out._


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Happy Canada Day 

Hungry like this little bird to get that mulch money. 

next week we fire up the line painter
so get the annual done on the brinks truck please. 
heavy loads comming.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cutting this seniors residence for the past 26 yrs Ive just about put up with enough of their $&1+ !!!


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice shady spot for a lunch break ........


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHAWZER said:


> Nice shady spot for a lunch break ........


I think the real story is CET needed
someone to bring him a few more cold Stellas
so he got markus to meet him out back.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I think the real story is CET needed
> someone to bring him a few more cold Stellas
> so he got markus to meet him out back.


If I'm ever in a seniors home come rescue me.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> If I'm ever in a seniors home come rescue me.


I service a few really nice ones. 
have you seen their breakfasts?


we always joke and say you need to cut that place at noon because it’s lunch time then nap and no one will be out walking or in the way


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> If I'm ever in a seniors home come rescue me.


We'll have to ask JDs wife for your license plate number so we can find you...

Deans right my mom moved herself into one last year. 5 star chef, I read the menu on the chalkboard everytime Im there .. Braised pork, garlic potatoes baby carrots in maple syrup and butter.. Her first day she called me all excited, she had 9 choices of breakfasts. Find one with a beach and Freedom 52 here I come...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I just priced a new tractor with a front hitch and a hla edge flex. 

I am going to say I wasn’t expecting that.


----------



## Triple L

For a mediocre tractor at that! It'll be interesting what the next 3-5 years bring...

I don't understand the ROI on 200k snow tractors especially when adding in current and future fuel costs, insurance and wages


----------



## Triple L




----------



## cet

York Region has a bid out. 4 of the zones I used to bid had a bid deposit of $3500 each. That's increased to 75k each. 2 other main zones are 150k each. If you want to bid all zones it's 645k.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Chad there are some good used orange tractors advertised in Kingston. They are a dealer that might be on the Quebec border maybe. 

prices are up big time.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> York Region has a bid out. 4 of the zones I used to bid had a bid deposit of $3500 each. That's increased to 75k each. 2 other main zones are 150k each. If you want to bid all zones it's 645k.


You're saying I got a shot...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> York Region has a bid out. 4 of the zones I used to bid had a bid deposit of $3500 each. That's increased to 75k each. 2 other main zones are 150k each. If you want to bid all zones it's 645k.


So I have to post up $75k to just bid 
Now that $75k bid deposit. What would it go for? 

Major ante


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> You're saying I got a shot...


we Have received a last min bid
Goes by the name of large bills only


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its a hold back for the winning bidder to perform and not drop out of the work mid season. Complete the season and its returned.


MIDTOWNPC said:


> we Have received a last min bid
> Goes by the name of large bills only


LBO...?

And his cousin from Meaford LCBO...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> You're saying I got a shot...


You might need a 2nd truck or even a third to get the work completed but I think you have the deposit covered.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> So I have to post up $75k to just bid
> Now that $75k bid deposit. What would it go for?
> 
> Major ante


75k will let you bid on one of the zones for water/waste water. 150k if you want to bid police stations and EMS. It's a 5 year contract so the bid deposit is kept for 5 years. You can give them a letter from your bank saying you have that much available on your LOC but then the bank reduces your LOC by that much for the length of the contract. It will be interesting to see how much this stuff goes for this year.


----------



## ff1221

Glad I bought a new 105hp tractor last year when it was still only $105k! Like Triple L says, gonna be an interesting year with insurance and fuel costs. Should see some lowballers disappear.


----------



## JD Dave

cet said:


> 75k will let you bid on one of the zones for water/waste water. 150k if you want to bid police stations and EMS. It's a 5 year contract so the bid deposit is kept for 5 years. You can give them a letter from your bank saying you have that much available on your LOC but then the bank reduces your LOC by that much for the length of the contract. It will be interesting to see how much this stuff goes for this year.


I think this is a great way to do things.


----------



## cet

JD Dave said:


> I think this is a great way to do things.


In this case the guy that has more than enough money and credit to do this cheats worse than anyone. If the region had the guts to spend the bond it would work well. In 2018 they were have government inspections at his waste water sites. 40 plus cm of snow and he hadn't shown up 48 hours later and wouldn't answer the phone or emails. We went and plowed everything, beat the crap out of my equipment and all that happened is he had to pay my bill. He had subbed it so he deducted it from the sub. Still working for them and allowed to bid after numerous fines last winter. Even got caught billing for plowing they never did.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> I think this is a great way to do things.


Theres a certain amount of accountability in it when you lose money instead of simply pride or reputation.

The customer that sold me her husband's tractor had to relist her 100 acres.
The buyer for $3mil fell through. Walked away from a $100k deposit.


----------



## cet

I wonder if York Region has someone on PS. They just lowered the bid deposits from 645k to 180k.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Some bean counter extrapolated the interest with a 12% core inflation rate.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Grass is greener on this side of the fence 


it’s a little dry around town otherwise.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> Theres a certain amount of accountability in it when you lose money instead of simply pride or reputation.
> 
> The customer that sold me her husband's tractor had to relist her 100 acres.
> The buyer for $3mil fell through. Walked away from a $100k deposit.


Now I know the place you speak of.


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave said:


> Now I know the place you speak of.


Did you get it this time?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Apparently Rogers got hacked and the networks will be down for a bit. 
All debit is down. The world around here is freaking out. People in drivethrus can’t process transactions. Cash only. 
It was great the phone didn’t ring all day.



Got married 11 years ago today. 
Time sure does fly.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Grass is greener on this side of the fence
> 
> 
> it’s a little dry around town otherwise.


Its browning up here too, good to see you are still trying to stripe. New truck went to the dealer today, dpf heater something or other and the trans started a funny 3 or 4th shift. "We can just reprogram it back....except we operate on rogers....the service girl is forced to use her personal phone to call me and tell me they need it into next week.
Raw dogging it in the 07....
Do the drivethrus take large bills?


















Happy anniversary Dean .


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Its browning up here too, good to see you are still trying to stripe. New truck went to the dealer today, dpf heater something or other and the trans started a funny 3 or 4th shift. "We can just reprogram it back....except we operate on rogers....the service girl is forced to use her personal phone to call me and tell me they need it into next week.
> Raw dogging it in the 07....
> Do the drivethrus take large bills?
> 
> View attachment 253212
> 
> View attachment 253211


What's that wet looking substance under the truck? Can't be rain water....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> What's that wet looking substance under the truck? Can't be rain water....


Irrigation from the island hits the lawn by the tennis across the drive. Its great to wash the truck while Im there.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Irrigation from the island hits the lawn by the tennis across the drive. Its great to wash the truck while Im there.


It's not my bday, but I'll take it, thanks mm


----------



## DeVries

I guess when you own a GM you better keep your old one as backup eh?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I feel for the ford guys who just can't get the work done cause theyre busy with 6 recalls a year...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I feel for the ford guys who just can't get the work done cause theyre busy with 6 recalls a year...


6?


----------



## SHAWZER

A lot of Ford dealers can not get the parts to fix the recalls ....... so just keep driving if you can .


----------



## DeVries

We have a new 550 that has an emissions recall. Missing something that they were short of. It won't need DEF until next March apparently when the part is available. 
I may just neglect to send it in for that recall.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Fuel pump recall on my 2020 RAM 3500 diesel

3 - 4 day repair

Got the 6.0 as a backup....


----------



## SHAWZER

The wife's 2021 Ford Escape had a recall dated October 7th 2021 . Fuel pump which is inside the tank . Parts are still not available today . 
Told the salesman if it ever quits it will be towed to their lot and we will be leaving with a free loaner suv .
He chuckled and said we will look after you . Time will tell .


----------



## Triple L

Air conditioning on 2020 GMC 3500, condenser fails after 30,000 kms... Total garbage, no AC for weeks and weeks, parts don't exist, even aftermarket... That's fine, I'm more concerned about what's next...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> I guess when you own a GM you better keep your old one as backup eh?


My friends dad says 
Never sell anything it’s a sign of weakness


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> I guess when you own a GM you better keep your old one as backup eh?


Back in '04 when I got my second F550 with a 6.0hnogo, I decided to keep my '94 Dodge 2500 and 3500. 

Good thing I did since the tranny in the '05 550 made it a whole 500 miles before the planetary gears walked out. A week or 2 later the tranny in the '04 550 grenaded. 

I was very thankful I had kept both trucks since Ford couldn't build a transmission.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> 6?


Customer of mine bought a Lariat as a farm truck, I have spent more time shuttling it back and forth to the dealership than he has driving it. I think its on its 5th recall, they did 2 of them last time I took it in, the years not over yet...This doesnt include the repairs I made for him with the squirrel damage.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> My friends dad says
> Never sell anything it’s a sign of weakness


Im not a dad...!


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L said:


> Air conditioning on 2020 GMC 3500, condenser fails after 30,000 kms... Total garbage, no AC for weeks and weeks, parts don't exist, even aftermarket... That's fine, I'm more concerned about what's next...


The air conditioner is ice
Cold in your old 13 still.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Cause it only goes to get ice caps in the drive thru....

FYI my a/c stil works in the 2020, its at 92k...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave said:


> The air conditioner is ice
> Cold in your old 13 still.


markus just puts his wallet behind the glove box. The cold hard cash keeps it cool

you guys must sit in the truck too much
Shouldn’t you be working. Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Cause it only goes to get ice caps in the drive thru....
> 
> FYI my a/c stil works in the 2020, its at 92k...


Don’t forget the beiber balls


----------



## Mr.Markus

Need to talk this customer into irrigating the dog run, could look so much better if it werent so dry...


----------



## DeVries

We could use some rain. Our Guage has 2.3mm for the month.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Canada's internet outage caused by 'maintenance'


Emergency services, banking and retail were all affected by the outage of a major internet supplier.



www.bbc.com





Huh, so no backup or secondary routers that take over while maintenance is performed? 

I call bullshirt. There is no way they would perform maintenance on every single router at the same time for this exact reason.


----------



## DeVries

Agreed mark. Fishy for sure. 2 and a bit more years of Trudeau and his B.S and then it's time for a change. 
The masses are starting to grumble, here and in other countries. Look at Holland and Germany, people have had enough.


----------



## ff1221

DeVries said:


> Agreed mark. Fishy for sure. 2 and a bit more years of Trudeau and his B.S and then it's time for a change.
> The masses are starting to grumble, here and in other countries. Look at Holland and Germany, people have had enough.


Lookit England, trudopes besty had to pack it in, hopefully the same will happen here with either him or the fearless NDP leader.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> Agreed mark. Fishy for sure. 2 and a bit more years of Trudeau and his B.S and then it's time for a change.
> The masses are starting to grumble, here and in other countries. Look at Holland and Germany, people have had enough.


Eventually it will leak that they were hacked.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Eventually it will leak that they were hacked.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> View attachment 253262


Collusion?

Steele dossier?

Russian hooker...oh wait...that's Hunter.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Were going to take down all POS interac for "maintenance" without notice.

LOL

Sheeple will believe it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

$20*m lotto winner in the Scar, Jon is either able to pay off some debt or lost an employee this weekend....*


----------



## Triple L

I think it's funny you say pay off "some" debt

20 Millis should make him retired


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> I think it's funny you say pay off "some" debt
> 
> 20 Millis should make him retired


_



_


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> We could use some rain. Our Guage has 2.3mm for the month.


I just fired up the line painter and it started pouring here. 
so much for me painting my 15 line parking lot tonight.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I bet it was something like two guys looking after a simple upgrade while Dean was on vacation 

“Upgrade firmware on router to ver 6.5687374?
Y/N?”
Y
“Are you sure y/n?”
Y 
(Break time….)


upgrading 1 of 298762
1-2-3-4/5/67%
Failed 
Upgrading 2 of 298762
Failed 
Failed 
Failed 
Restoring previous version…
Not found 

(This isn’t working we better call Dean. Hmmm phone won’t work. Let’s text him.
Hmmm no data. Email nope. Oh this is not good. Ya we are fired. Do we have like the red phone that calls Batman? oh man we are so fired. Unplug it. K reboot it. 
failed failed failed, So fired yep we are done)


LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

Millenials are more like
"What do you think!!!?"
-" I dunno... Its 3:00pm wanna go to the bar?"
" Yeah, good idea, its the next shifts problem"

•Next shift is the boss...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Barely a drizzle last night...


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I just fired up the line painter and it started pouring here.
> so much for me painting my 15 line parking lot tonight.


Could you slide up here with your line painter, we could use the rain!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ff1221 said:


> Could you slide up here with your line painter, we could use the rain!


Painted in Kitchener last night for triple loot bags


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Raining good now 
Perfect for the sod I laid this afternoon 

mulch in the am


----------



## Mr.Markus

Nothing like the smell of fresh cut hay...and a view of the Escarpment...


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Nothing like the smell of fresh cut hay...and a view of the Escarpment...
> View attachment 253368


Toss in some cut Sage and it's intoxicating


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Toss in some cut Sage and it's intoxicating


No peyote?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> No peyote?


Negative....Dried Sage has enough of a kick..


----------



## Triple L

Can someone go buy a friggin snowplow or Salter or something... Or a ford or dodge I don't care whatever it takes to make it rain, we are in the worst drought since 2007! Things are absolutely ********! Corn isn't hardly 3' tall in alot of spots


----------



## Mr.Markus

Council is on it...

Erin looking to spend over $365K on new snow plow


----------



## Mr.Markus

The other option is I book a vacation... Itll make it snow in August...


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Council is on it...
> 
> Erin looking to spend over $365K on new snow plow


Holy snap


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Council is on it...
> 
> Erin looking to spend over $365K on new snow plow


That's a metric poop ton of loonies.


----------



## Mr.Markus

It has the special Nasa engineered nuts and bolts...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> It has the special Nasa engineered nuts and bolts...


BTW...there's a fella in oHiO that could do it cheaper...


----------



## DeVries

Meh it's only taxpayers money.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> BTW...there's a fella in oHiO that could do it cheaper...


Theyre a little shy when it comes to buying trucks...










Erin fire truck deposit at risk


The Town of Erin is concerned about a $118,650 deposit it paid toward construction of a new fire truck, now that the manufacturer has ceased operations. In November 2016, council voted to have a new...




www.erinadvocate.com


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Theyre a little shy when it comes to buying trucks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erin fire truck deposit at risk
> 
> 
> The Town of Erin is concerned about a $118,650 deposit it paid toward construction of a new fire truck, now that the manufacturer has ceased operations. In November 2016, council voted to have a new...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.erinadvocate.com


_council voted to have a new pumper-rescue truck built for $427,392 by Asphodel Fire Trucks _

You don't say...


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Theyre a little shy when it comes to buying trucks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erin fire truck deposit at risk
> 
> 
> The Town of Erin is concerned about a $118,650 deposit it paid toward construction of a new fire truck, now that the manufacturer has ceased operations. In November 2016, council voted to have a new...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.erinadvocate.com


That was one company we steered very clear of when buying new fire trucks. The other companies don't build them any better, but at least they complete them...............almost!


----------



## Mr.Markus

2016 was a new council, it was the year I lost the Grass cutting to a new bidder at 1/2 my rate... A contract I held for 18 consecutive years, low bid became the goto and the excuse was "we answer to the taxpayer" 
I havent bid their grass or snow since, after the windstorm this year they utilized their relationship with the snowplowing contractor to clean up trees along the roadways, no arborist, and Im pretty sure no chainsaw licences...there is no plan with this township to take care of the dead ash along roadsides.
If they fall they clean them up. I have residential properties that plan better.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Chainsaw license???


----------



## Mr.Markus

If you operate a business utilizing chainsaws you are required to be able to show you passed a chainsaw "Certification" course


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> If you operate a business utilizing chainsaws you are required to be able to show you passed a chainsaw "Certification" course


Huh...The People's Republik of Kannada?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh...The People's Republik of Kannada?


Got mine in the mail when I was 7...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Sod yesterday 
Asphalt today 

today was hot


----------



## cet

Triple L said:


> Can someone go buy a friggin snowplow or Salter or something... Or a ford or dodge I don't care whatever it takes to make it rain, we are in the worst drought since 2007! Things are absolutely ******! Corn isn't hardly 3' tall in alot of spots


I can bid some plowing if you want a lot of snow.
My grass contract says they can cancel a week of cutting if it isn't required, that explains the lack of rain.


----------



## DeVries

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh...The People's Republik of Kannada?


Because when you have a license you know how to operate safely.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

cet said:


> I can bid some plowing if you want a lot of snow.
> My grass contract says they can cancel a week of cutting if it isn't required, that explains the lack of rain.


What does the snow contract say if it doesn't snow?


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> Council is on it...
> 
> Erin looking to spend over $365K on new snow plow


I can only imagine the value of kitcheners Tri axle roll off plow and salter truck if that's what a tandem is worth


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> If you operate a business utilizing chainsaws you are required to be able to show you passed a chainsaw "Certification" course


Clearly my cookies are being sold or harvested by someone

Chainsaw and triple L. Lmao


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Clearly my cookies are being sold or harvested by someone
> 
> Chainsaw and triple L. Lmao


I dated a girl like that in college...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> I dated a girl like that in college...


She had a big chainsaw?


----------



## Mr.Markus

•Always looking for a bigger log...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Farmers in Erin must be rolling in money...


----------



## DeVries

Sweet corn?


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 253432
> 
> Farmers in Erin have must be rolling in money...


Farmers in general....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Little power washing and window clean today 
Stopped by a place and couldn’t resist picking up Eddie the emu for the garden. 

sun is hot.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> I dated a girl like that in college...


How long you guys been married


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Sweet corn?


Illusion, corn is planted infront and behind the spinach.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Wish those tunderstorm bands would make it here. Theyre calling for an epic .3mm overnight. 
Shout out to @Fourteen Contracting Inc. for helping me out by giving me one of his old irrig remotes. Going to save me a lot of walking back and forth. Faster than Amazon delivery too I might add. Gonna have to have you out on wing night...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Wish those tunderstorm bands would make it here. Theyre calling for an epic .3mm overnight.
> Shout out to @Fourteen Contracting Inc. for helping me out by giving me one of his old irrig remotes. Going to save me a lot of walking back and forth. Faster than Amazon delivery too I might add. Gonna have to have you out on wing night...


No problem MM, anytime. I'm glad it'll be getting some use. Hopefully it works well for you. Will def save some footsteps back and forth. Would def be down for some wings


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Wish those tunderstorm bands would make it here. Theyre calling for an epic .3mm overnight.
> Shout out to @Fourteen Contracting Inc. for helping me out by giving me one of his old irrig remotes. Going to save me a lot of walking back and forth. Faster than Amazon delivery too I might add. Gonna have to have you out on wing night...


you could kinda use the walking no?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> No problem MM, anytime. I'm glad it'll be getting some use. Hopefully it works well for you. Will def save some footsteps back and forth. Would def be down for some nachos


fixed it for you


----------



## DeVries

Nice light show tonight. Not a lot of precip though


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> Nice light show tonight. Not a lot of precip though


I must be tired.
I read Nice light SNOW tonight.


----------



## ff1221

Haven't checked the rain gauge yet but it filled the puddles, not enough but at least something


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I must be tired.
> I read Nice light SNOW tonight.


To keep it on topic initially...sunning here.

Any recommendations on eternity switches? I have 1 that is only good for 100 mbps but I have 250 mbps service. 

Might as well do both so a 4 port and a 16 port. I don't necessarily need top of the line but I'm willing to pay for quality and reliability.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mark Oomkes said:


> To keep it on topic initially...sunning here.
> 
> Any recommendations on eternity switches? I have 1 that is only good for 100 mbps but I have 250 mbps service.
> 
> Might as well do both so a 4 port and a 16 port. I don't necessarily need top of the line but I'm willing to pay for quality and reliability.


sorry I didnt catch the eternity switch... that must be how long it takes something to load

do the router also that way your wifi will be better, and so will all your switches. 



linksys triband router (https://www.bestbuy.com/site/linksy...fi-6e-tri-band-router/6455941.p?skuId=6455941)

then piggy back 2 linksys 8 port gigbit switches. (https://www.bestbuy.com/site/linksys-8-port-gigabit-ethernet-switch-black/4781602.p?skuId=4781602)

or you might consider a tp link gigabit switch 16 or 24 port


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

needed a break from invoicing so decided to wash a truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> sorry I didnt catch the eternity switch... that must be how long it takes something to load
> 
> do the router also that way your wifi will be better, and so will all your switches.
> 
> 
> 
> linksys triband router (https://www.bestbuy.com/site/linksy...fi-6e-tri-band-router/6455941.p?skuId=6455941)
> 
> then piggy back 2 linksys 8 port gigbit switches. (https://www.bestbuy.com/site/linksys-8-port-gigabit-ethernet-switch-black/4781602.p?skuId=4781602)
> 
> or you might consider a tp link gigabit switch 16 or 24 port


Thanks, I'll check the router specs. I know it's a Netgear...Nighthawk possibly?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thanks, I'll check the router specs. I know it's a Netgear...Nighthawk possibly?


well if its that good of one then maybe 
go with a netgear gigabit switch.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Crap, forgot the model now. But it is a Netgear Nighthawk.

R7000?


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> needed a break from invoicing so decided to wash a truck.


Invoicing is my favorite part of the job....its like printing money. Why would you need a break from it.???


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Invoicing is my favorite part of the job....its like printing money. Why would you need a break from it.???


The truck was full.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Invoicing is my favorite part of the job....its like printing money. Why would you need a break from it.???


 I haven’t thought of it like that.
I think when I finish the job it’s money in the bank. But it’s not.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My dad had his own business, I remember him telling me this when I started mine and I always looked at it that way. As much as I have to do I always look forward to invoicing...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> My dad had his own business, I remember him telling me this when I started mine and I always looked at it that way. As much as I have to do I always look forward to invoicing...


I have so much invoicing to do I’m afraid when I hit send I might shut down Rogers again


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I have so much invoicing to do I’m afraid when I hit send I might shut down Rogers again


You may have to start banking in a big city...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I could really go for a nacho round table story time gtg soon.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> You may have to start banking in a big city...


Banks are so yesterday...its all about Blockchain now!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> You may have to start banking in a big city...


i remember when i started the store
I had to put up $1000 to get a $1000 visa cause I needed to order laptop parts online and there were no parents to co sign and I had to wait till I was 18 

debit machines we so slow to process. We would close $20k and it would take 4 days to get into bank.

You could check your balance by dialing 
1800456cibc 

Markus would have been proud of Saturday’s


----------



## Mr.Markus

What a beautiful day to get to work....
Its gorgeous out ..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Where?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


Weekend properties with no one around...


----------



## ff1221

Looks hot out, might be a good day to get in the air conditioned cab and bush hog the field!


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> Looks hot out, might be a good day to get in the air conditioned cab and bush hog the field!


Mowers dont have a/c... But I have an irrigation remote now...


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 253607
> 
> 
> Weekend properties with no one around...


I got me one of them v ride 2's coming, based on your praise

Went for the 37hp big block with a 52" deck, should be a monster


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> I got me one of them v ride 2's coming, based on your praise
> 
> Went for the 37hp big block with a 52" deck, should be a monster


Apparently I'm chopped Kannuckian bacon...

Bought a VRide 52" this spring along with the Turf Tiger.

Since both my Windstorms and 61" VRides have the 37 HP Briggs and Scrapiron, I opted to go with the same on both the TT and VRide. Overpowered but now at least some parts are the same. Have one 25 HP Kohler left, but it's kind of a spare and will go at the end of this season.

So far so good on the B&S. We had 1 issue so far (other than the oil leaks from filters loosening on their own) where it would randomly die. Turned out the battree was junk or one of the cells was and causing it to die. Finally went completely dead, replaced it and the problem went away.

PS Dealer just replaced a PTO clutch on one of the 61's...less than 2 years old and almost 1,000 hours on it.

PPS The VersaTurfs finally showed up. Just had them mounted on one of the 61's yesterday so we'll see how it goes. But based on how well they do on the TT, I think we'll be pretty happy with them.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mine died randomly once, turned out I hooked the fuel shut off on a branch and starved it of fuel...lol. No big issues so far but only 200hrs. I still love it. 
Slop came back into the axle on the kubota so I replaced the pivot pin and cured how bumpy my sites felt on it...lol










Probably should have done it at 3k hours not 4k.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Markus went to scag and said he would be their influencer. Royalty cheques should be comming in soon.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Mine died randomly once, turned out I hooked the fuel shut off on a branch and starved it of fuel...lol. No big issues so far but only 200hrs. I still love it.
> Slop came back into the axle on the kubota so I replaced the pivot pin and cured how bumpy my sites felt on it...lol
> View attachment 253620
> 
> 
> 
> Probably should have done it at 3k hours not 4k.


For whatever reason we've had a couple issues with the fuel shutoff as well.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Watch for their next newsletter...
Im probably not in it....


----------



## DeVries

Nice you got green lawns markus. Even with irrigation running at sites up to 150% most are still struggling to stay green.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Guess who lives around the corner with a bobcat and just drove those home on a Saturday night. Lol. 

Looks like the sod is going down before the rest of the fence around the spa. 

better get up early. 
hot out


----------



## Mr.Markus

Are you sure it was posted by the owner..? Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Are you sure it was posted by the owner..? Lol


Ya I msg them and confirmed.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Ya I msg them and confirmed.


If you get it down fast enough mother nature will help with the watering.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Dean must be sodding.. its starting to rain here...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Dean must be sodding.. its starting to rain here...


productive day
Morning litter garbage run 
Installed 3 new toilets 
Pressure washed the wash bay and tried out a new drain cleaner pressure washer attachment 
Laid some sod 
Washed some trucks 
Got an hour of rain 
Two trailers sold off the side lawn. 

Blue sky and sunshine here. 


today was my last day working for a larger company I’ve held contracts with for a long long time 
They terminated all my contracts 30 days ago because I bought a property that they were trying and wanting to buy. They were never going to get it. The owner had planned to sell it to me for many years but I didn’t think I could ever make it happen. Then he came up with an idea and offered it to me so I took it. I’ve serviced this one site for 12 years and there has never been a complaint. I explained everything to them in a nice well written letter however they won’t re consider. I guess they had big plans for this property and a pending deal with a large chain. They were pretty confident they would own it and be able to close the car dealer and rebuild a drive thru

This coffee tastes extra good today. 
anyone know a good flower shop in guelph?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just use etsy....


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> productive day
> Morning litter garbage run
> Installed 3 new toilets
> Pressure washed the wash bay and tried out a new drain cleaner pressure washer attachment
> Laid some sod
> Washed some trucks
> Got an hour of rain
> Two trailers sold off the side lawn.
> 
> Blue sky and sunshine here.
> 
> 
> today was my last day working for a larger company I’ve held contracts with for a long long time
> They terminated all my contracts 30 days ago because I bought a property that they were trying and wanting to buy. They were never going to get it. The owner had planned to sell it to me for many years but I didn’t think I could ever make it happen. Then he came up with an idea and offered it to me so I took it. I’ve serviced this one site for 12 years and there has never been a complaint. I explained everything to them in a nice well written letter however they won’t re consider. I guess they had big plans for this property and a pending deal with a large chain. They were pretty confident they would own it and be able to close the car dealer and rebuild a drive thru
> 
> This coffee tastes extra good today.
> anyone know a good flower shop in guelph?


Had you not written them the letter, would they have found out you had bought the property?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I wrote them the letter after they terminated
To request the contracts back based on a long standing relationship and no performance issues


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I saw this and thought of cet building his house


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I saw this and thought of cet building his house


At least they made the hole the right size.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Nom nom nom invasive trees for breakfast.


----------



## CCSnow

Mark Oomkes said:


> So far so good on the B&S. We had 1 issue so far (other than the oil leaks from filters loosening on their own) where it would randomly die.


I have a 26 HP B&S Vanguard that the oil filter gets loose as well. Glad to know it’s not just me.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently I'm chopped Kannuckian bacon...
> 
> Bought a VRide 52" this spring along with the Turf Tiger.
> 
> Since both my Windstorms and 61" VRides have the 37 HP Briggs and Scrapiron, I opted to go with the same on both the TT and VRide. Overpowered but now at least some parts are the same. Have one 25 HP Kohler left, but it's kind of a spare and will go at the end of this season.
> 
> So far so good on the B&S. We had 1 issue so far (other than the oil leaks from filters loosening on their own) where it would randomly die. Turned out the battree was junk or one of the cells was and causing it to die. Finally went completely dead, replaced it and the problem went away.
> 
> PS Dealer just replaced a PTO clutch on one of the 61's...less than 2 years old and almost 1,000 hours on it.
> 
> PPS The VersaTurfs finally showed up. Just had them mounted on one of the 61's yesterday so we'll see how it goes. But based on how well they do on the TT, I think we'll be pretty happy with them.


That’s why you need to get a Kawasaki, burning oil is acceptable per the manual (or at least it used to be)


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> That’s why you need to get a Kawasaki, burning oil is acceptable per the manual (or at least it used to be)


Yeah, I remember that from the days of "breaking in" my Deere ZTrak. 

Went to a heavier weight oil per the dealer and the problem went away.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Nom nom nom invasive trees for breakfast.


That sumac is kinda itchy


----------



## Mr.Markus

Toxicondendron vernix.... Its got the word toxic right in it...lol.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I was going thru a few old boxes at the computer store and forgot I had put this away 
a long time ago. Atari 2600. 

I don’t know I could find a tv to hook it up to anymore.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Missile Command was awesome.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I was going thru a few old boxes at the computer store and forgot I had put this away
> a long time ago. Atari 2600.
> 
> I don’t know I could find a tv to hook it up to anymore.


If you can't get it to work ask your wife to blow on it...


----------



## Mr.Markus

When my wife and I bought our house in our early 20s , there was a wood deck into the back yard. i guess no permits were pulled back then when it was built cause there was no steps down to the grass just a 2ft fall.
I had some left over stone risers about 3ft long that I was young enough to carry in on my shoulder from the front driveway. Fast forward to our 30s we pulled the deck off and built a 2 storey deck with a dry patio under it and a staircase to the yard. I used one of the risers to split wood on for years before we switched to propane, so much impact split it in half. What to do with a split stone? it moved around laying here and there until I just gave it a home today in the back garden while we redesign.... And the wife asks how long its been there.


----------



## Triple L

Markus can collect his advertising royalties now... Should be a fun v-ride

Tweels and hurricane mulch kit as per the big triple L specs lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> Markus can collect his advertising royalties now... Should be a fun v-ride
> 
> Tweels and hurricane mulch kit as per the big triple L specs lol


Now you need to find some green grass to cut. The scattered showers the last couple days have ben good but we could use a full few days of rain.


----------



## Triple L

I've never seen the grass this bad... I have a few places where the grass is turning black... What's that mean? It's not coming back lol


----------



## ff1221

We had a full day Wednesday, 2nd time in a week and a half, grass is starting to grow here much to my disappointment.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I seeded a few areas last week and it germinated so now I have to keep the water to it... 
I also have some customers (4) with parties this month so their irrig and fert schedules have been modified... I have a few commercials properties that don't have irrig that Ive just been doing litters on for the past 5 weeks.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I guess the brinks trucks were busy so they sent me a live bottom ?

line painting in a full moon always adds a little excitement. 
nice night and wasnt too hot.
8pm to 3am. 25 000 steps.


----------



## schrader

I had 25,000 Zzz's between 8:00pm to 3:00am. You deserve a Brinks truck that big for how hard you work Dean.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

went to bed at hotel at 3 
got back up at 8am stencilled the logos 

had a beauty panara bread sandwich at 8:30am 

last night was damp and took a while get logos to dry 

Aftwr that I Weeded some gardens. Cut some super dry grass drought weeds and pounded it for a full service on the whole site. 

Today we got an email that there will be a celebration. In the past 7 years I have been contributing to the Northumberland hills hospital foundation and today marks a milestone commitment where I have been able to surpass $100 000 as a personal commitment of donations.

I hope they just let me drive my tractor around the round about a few times full winter

in the meantime I need more paint.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Rain last week means mow money...


----------



## Triple L

Cut grass, trim grass, blow grass


----------



## BUFF

Triple L said:


> Cut grass, trim grass, blow grass


It's almost like Shrimp.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Cut grass, trim grass, blow grass


Invoice repeat


----------



## Mr.Markus

The fish sure are lively today...


----------



## Mr.Markus

When you only brought one shovel with you and you break it you gotta improvise...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Assessing the damage from the party, starting up the irrig again, got their wagon
rebuilt to use as a wine table by the door just in time, they loved it.
Me thinks Chad would be impressed with the outdoor speakers in the pool area, back terrace and front terrace. Nice to hear everyone commented nicely on the lawn and gardens....


----------



## Triple L

Wagon is badass!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

The ash top is milled from a tree that came out of my backyard, and the walnut yolks from the tree beside my house...
Its been rotting away beside their potting shed since i started working for them.
2 of the wheels were seized and the wood just fell apart when you tried to pull it or even lift it ..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

TWN said rain all day here but it was clear from 10am to 7pm. 
Got a truck cleaned up and it’s going to sale or trade in. 

Good job on the wagon markus. 

you want to fix my trailer ?
That’s what happens when you hook up at night to go line painting and someone had put a 6x6 block between the tires. You drive ahead and it gets wedged, comes out, bounces the trailer over a foot on the corner your turning and hits a sea container. I don’t think I’ve ever wheel chocked a trailer in my yard. learning is fun…. And expensive


----------



## Mr.Markus

Lol... The year I started my business I got the opportunity to cut the property my parents owned and us kids grew up on. 
It had about 6 acres to bush hog. I thought it would be fun for my dad to help so I floated his tractor in too. We were finishing up about noon, and thought Id quickly drop the trailer and run into town to grab us some lunch. 
My dad decided to load his loader on my trailer without it being hooked up, and it wheelied down the sloped driveway into the creek. He pulled it back up and pretended nothing happened... Except the tracks were quite clear... We laughed, no damage. Just my dads ego.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> TWN said rain all day here but it was clear from 10am to 7pm.
> Got a truck cleaned up and it’s going to sale or trade in.
> 
> Good job on the wagon markus.
> 
> you want to fix my trailer ?
> That’s what happens when you hook up at night to go line painting and someone had put a 6x6 block between the tires. You drive ahead and it gets wedged, comes out, bounces the trailer over a foot on the corner your turning and hits a sea container. I don’t think I’ve ever wheel chocked a trailer in my yard. learning is fun…. And expensive


I should be buying that truck but I swore I would never own another black truck. I clean my truck as often as I have a birthday and that just isn't enough with black.


----------



## ff1221

cet said:


> I should be buying that truck but I swore I would never own another black truck. I clean my truck as often as I have a birthday and that just isn't enough with black.


I just had mine buffed, hadn't been washed in at least 2 years, everyone thought I got a new truck!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I use this stuff with a washmit, takes like 10 minutes to do the whole truck and no drying. Great stuff..








Turtle Wax 53417 Hybrid Solutions Ceramic Wash & Wax 48 fl oz : Amazon.ca: Everything Else


Turtle Wax 53417 Hybrid Solutions Ceramic Wash & Wax 48 fl oz : Amazon.ca: Everything Else



www.amazon.ca


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> I use this stuff with a washmit, takes like 10 minutes to do the whole truck and no drying. Great stuff..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtle Wax 53417 Hybrid Solutions Ceramic Wash & Wax 48 fl oz : Amazon.ca: Everything Else
> 
> 
> Turtle Wax 53417 Hybrid Solutions Ceramic Wash & Wax 48 fl oz : Amazon.ca: Everything Else
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.ca


Looks like it may work on JD wheel loaders......


----------



## Triple L

Mr Agg is a big shot now!!! Front and center of this month's landscape trades


----------



## Triple L

Can I get a 2 liter of monster energy and 2 packs of smokes please, we'll see you tomorrow morning at 6:15 am to do it all over again....

My goodness the stories I've heard this week!!! Literally 3 guys have packed it in or went back practically Solo, and it's only Tuesday, sad story my friends


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Dean I’m going to be quitting but I’m going to still live in the house you give me for the massively discounted rent.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Dean I’m going to be quitting but I’m going to still live in the house you give me for the massively discounted rent.


This is exactly how my wife worded it when she quit working for me...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Just started to spit rain here 
Got my 
Every Child Matters September walkways painted just in time. Back pack blower to the rescue. 

new trailer is great


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

When you post pictures here it tags the photos antomatically. 

I noticed Jon’s magazine picture is called forehead smile Lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sept 1rd...7° brrrr.


----------



## ff1221

Sure hasn't felt that cold here!


----------



## DeVries

Feels like fall today. 17 drizzle and windy.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Full day of oil changes, fixing miscellaneous quirks, washing 3 tractors, rtv,backhoe.. 
Oh the batteries, i have ground disconnects on most of them but its amazing how many batteries I need to jump and charge.
On the old 07 chev I have good luck with a solar trickle charger in the window but everything else is parked inside..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Full day of oil changes, fixing miscellaneous quirks, washing 3 tractors, rtv,backhoe..
> Oh the batteries, i have ground disconnects on most of them but its amazing how many batteries I need to jump and charge.
> On the old 07 chev I have good luck with a solar trickle charger in the window but everything else is parked inside..


Start the bait stations up. 
the mice will be looking for a place to mess up soon.

When I was at mgm in Detroit the other day 
They were redoing some mulch across the street and yelling rat rat. rats were running out of holes under plants and trees


----------



## DeVries

It's Detroit. Lots of places for them to hide there.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Start the bait stations up.
> the mice will be looking for a place to mess up soon.
> 
> When I was at mgm in Detroit the other day
> They were redoing some mulch across the street and yelling rat rat. rats were running out of holes under plants and trees


*





Combo Package | Store-It-Safe


The Combo Package will coat and protect RV's up to 48’. Unused product does not expire and can be saved for your next application. Special package includes 2 four litre jugs




mouse-free.com




*


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Combo Package | Store-It-Safe
> 
> 
> The Combo Package will coat and protect RV's up to 48’. Unused product does not expire and can be saved for your next application. Special package includes 2 four litre jugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mouse-free.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im actually going to try it.
With all the construction around our property every little animal around has started to run here 
The mice can really cause some trouble to the machines. 

The plan just went up for the neighboring 9 acres.


https://www.cobourg.ca/en/resources/Planning-Attachments/Planning-Applications/540-King-Street-East/Draft-Plan-of-Subdivision_Signed.pdf



I have this feeling I might come home and mrs champ will have everything packed up and the place sold soon.


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Im actually going to try it.
> With all the construction around our property every little animal around has started to run here
> The mice can really cause some trouble to the machines.
> 
> The plan just went up for the neighboring 9 acres.
> 
> 
> https://www.cobourg.ca/en/resources/Planning-Attachments/Planning-Applications/540-King-Street-East/Draft-Plan-of-Subdivision_Signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> I have this feeling I might come home and mrs champ will have everything packed up and the place sold soon.


Not to mention when they move in they start complaining about the guy next door with tractors and snow plows coming and going!

Our bait stations were checked last week and were pretty well empty so they are heading in!


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Im actually going to try it.
> With all the construction around our property every little animal around has started to run here
> The mice can really cause some trouble to the machines.
> 
> The plan just went up for the neighboring 9 acres.
> 
> 
> https://www.cobourg.ca/en/resources/Planning-Attachments/Planning-Applications/540-King-Street-East/Draft-Plan-of-Subdivision_Signed.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> I have this feeling I might come home and mrs champ will have everything packed up and the place sold soon.


I ordered some as well, i only have problems with the stuff outside for some reason.
The stuff inside gas never been a problem, although most if it is older and I heard something about the way the new wires, hoses and insulation are made makes them more attractive to them....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I mix peppermint oil and water in a sprayer and spray the engine bays and around the underside of everything. It has worked so far. 
Just don’t let the new guy mix it. 
or your eyes will be burning when you fire that machine up.

I have almost used up a pail of bait that I had and I can’t get it online anymore.


----------



## Mr.Markus

"New Guy...." The one that gets the discounted rent on the house that smells like peppermint oil this fall...?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> "New Guy...." The one that gets the discounted rent on the house that smells like peppermint oil this fall...?


I have come to Learn that discounted rent is a taxable benefit. 


Jon keeps flying the ppm chopper over my house.


----------



## Triple L

Now that's an excellent idear


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Plowsite tagged Paige 

carnivore dog.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Beautiful morning for some line painting 
At $0.25 a step.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Just in time


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Finished off the day with some trimming 

It felt hot today.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Finished off the day with some trimming
> 
> It felt hot today.


 Thats a good day of walking. Were you driving a Ford yesterday....?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I love when the grass outgrows the weeds... 
Everything looks great and puts me in a good mood.
*







*


----------



## DeVries

I see the colors out your way are changing. Can't tell by the warm temps and humidity that it's that time of the year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> I see the colors out your way are changing. Can't tell by the warm temps and humidity that it's that time of the year.


The humisery can go away any time.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The drought did some weird things around here. Lots of trees with iron deficiency symptoms.. the leaves started changing on the younger trees late August. Cool nights for the last week and a half.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> The drought did some weird things around here. Lots of trees with iron deficiency symptoms.. the leaves started changing on the younger trees late August. Cool nights for the last week and a half.


Strangely enupht, around here not mulch is showing even a hint of change yet. Even when we went nort over Labor Day we usually see a fair amount of early colour and basically noting this year.


----------



## ff1221

Just starting to see a few trees changing but I think it's more drought than anything else. Got 1/2" of rain on Monday, first time in weeks.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Calling for 6° overnight, some weather stations saying 4°. Might have to put the salter on.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Pond is usually up to the grass, its supermod friendly this year...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yep, down to 6°


----------



## ff1221

7.3 was the low here. Its fresh this morning for sure.


----------



## cet

Frost on my way to Uxbridge .


----------



## Triple L

https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.6584529



You guys in TO don't pay enough taxes to have city plow trucks like everyone else in Ontario LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.6584529
> 
> 
> 
> You guys in TO don't pay enough taxes to have city plow trucks like everyone else in Ontario LOL


Ottawa is using garbage trucks I heard.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Triple L said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.6584529
> 
> 
> 
> You guys in TO don't pay enough taxes to have city plow trucks like everyone else in Ontario LOL


They're using the concrete for counterweight


----------



## BUFF

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> They're using the concrete for counterweight


They put salt in the drum to fill Boss Quick Cubes .


----------



## DeVries

New York city has had garbage trucks plowing for a long time. 

I hope those concrete trucks are staying on main hwys. Be a ***** trying to maneuver them thru city streets.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Ottawa is using garbage trucks I heard.


Whatre you using Dean..?


----------



## ff1221

I struggle to understand how a cement truck is any more dangerous to pedestrians than any other large truck,they all come with their share of blind spots. Obviously it's the trucks fault and not the operator!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.6584529
> 
> 
> 
> You guys in TO don't pay enough taxes to have city plow trucks like everyone else in Ontario LOL


With a load of seament? 

Will that be ballast or counterweight?

Both?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> They're using the concrete for counterweight


Shirt!


----------



## Triple L

No but actually, how do things get salted? Sure they can plow, that's great, but none of the intersections are getting salted and or sand immediately after? Sounds like a disaster if there ever was one


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Whatre you using Dean..?
> View attachment 255750


Hook lift. So I can still go pick up my 
MrMarkus Quick Cube Mini Wallets


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

My local dealer had this on their lot new and I started to fall in love with the colour.


----------



## Triple L

Finally got your ramboxes!
Now you can cruise in cognito


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Finally got your ramboxes!
> Now you can cruise in cognito


Plates give it away


Had a visitor today outside my office trailer


----------



## BUFF

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Plates give it away
> 
> 
> Had a visitor today outside my office trailer


Was it's next place to visit a freezer?


----------



## Mr.Markus

No more going unshowered when the power goes out...my wife is grateful.


----------



## DeVries

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Plates give it away
> 
> 
> Had a visitor today outside my office trailer


Was just out back setting up my trail cams. Saw a young buck and 2 doe's eating my beans. Fine by me, one of them will be in the freezer by Christmas.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

BUFF said:


> Was it's next place to visit a freezer?


I think she just wanted to hang out with the 10 John Deere's parked out back.


----------



## Mr.Markus

So she's there for the ga......!?


----------



## SHAWZER

Mr.Markus said:


> No more going unshowered when the power goes out...my wife is grateful.
> View attachment 255850


6 year warranty in Canada , that sounds good .
Local dealer ?


----------



## SHAWZER

There is a Generac Generator dealer near me , but I have not really looked into the Specs or warranty .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mine deals with both Generac and Briggs, he recommended the briggs for the propane. We dont have natural gas on our road but he said it actually has better fuel consumption with it than propane. Good news is it can do both if they ever get it here.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Still a couple if weeks till the Erin Fair but yesterday it sure did feel like it with the windy drizzle, 2° overnight and the first frost warning.


----------



## ff1221

Yep, had to throw an extra blanket on last night. Wonder what it's going to be like in the new house without drafts?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Draughts!!!!? Lonely. . . No one will want to visit you if you don't have beer!


----------



## Mr.Markus

FS!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Still striping, turned into a beautiful day...


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Draughts!!!!? Lonely. . . No one will want to visit you if you don't have beer!


Oh there's always beer here!


----------



## Mr.Markus

The great thing about living and working out here is listening to the Toronto radio station traffic reports....
What a gorgeous day with not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I think I see a cloud...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its fake....


----------



## Triple L

If you only had a Google phone, that photo editor is literally amazing, can delete stuff and never know the difference... And half the price of these I craps and Samsung's


----------



## Mr.Markus

You updated your blackberry...????


----------



## DeVries

I miss my Blackberry.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> You updated your blackberry...????


The wife did lol

Very much miss my blackberry, thinking of going back to a flip phone actually


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have no problems with my sonim. Does everyhing I need it to do. Except the new plowsite upgrade...

Another beautiful day...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Still 0° at 8am... Brrr! Already pulled out the jeans from behind my seat, shorts were optimistic.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Last fall I took out the massive white pine that towered above this 2 storey complex. They were healthy but too close and starting to lose limbs, they complained about how stark it looked after and the loss of shade. 
So I sold them 3 good size autumn blaze that I nurtured through this seasons drought with waterings and fert. They were very happy this week when they blazed....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Last fall I took out the massive white pine that towered above this 2 storey complex. They were healthy but too close and starting to lose limbs, they complained about how stark it looked after and the loss of shade.
> So I sold them 3 good size autumn blaze that I nurtured through this seasons drought with waterings and fert. They were very happy this week when they blazed....
> View attachment 256322


If the brinks truck is going to be there I can prob fit in a line paint if you want to move cars.


----------



## BUFF

MIDTOWNPC said:


> If the brinks truck is going to be there I can prob fit in a line paint if you want to move cars.


Question for you.... It seems parking spaces are getting smaller, is this my imagination messing with me or are they?


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> Question for you.... It seems parking spaces are getting smaller, is this my imagination messing with me or are they?


No Sasquatches just suck at parking as they get older....its a little know natural fact.


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> No Sasquatches just suck at parking as they get older....its a little know natural fact.


Whoa...... hostility towards Sasquatch's is not needed...


----------



## Triple L

Here in the great white north I believe they are called samsquanches, atleast according to Ricky and bubbles


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Still 0° at 8am... Brrr! Already pulled out the jeans from behind my seat, shorts were optimistic.


Shorts... I had hat, gloves and longjohns


----------



## BUFF

Triple L said:


> Here in the great white north I believe they are called samsquanches, atleast according to Ricky and bubbles


Think the boys are on the Netflix, need to find it for therapy...


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Shorts... I had hat, gloves and longjohns


I would never wear longjohns with shorts...people must laugh at you.


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> I would never wear longjohns with shorts...people must laugh at you.


It takes cowboy boots to pull off an ootfit like that...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I almost am always doing repaints. 
it’s been a while since I’ve done a layout of a new parking setup.

Costco has the extra wide spots with a double line jointed at end.

ive Noticed so many different designated spots now. Curb side pickup. Posts. Curbs
Really makes the plowing harder. 

I’m not a fan of painted curbs but places are asking about it. I find it makes it slippery yet they say their insurance company has asked if they have painted curbs and want them.


----------



## BUFF

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I almost am always doing repaints.
> it’s been a while since I’ve done a layout of a new parking setup.
> 
> Costco has the extra wide spots with a double line jointed at end.
> 
> ive Noticed so many different designated spots now. Curb side pickup. Posts. Curbs
> Really makes the plowing harder.
> 
> I’m not a fan of painted curbs but places are asking about it. I find it makes it slippery yet they say their insurance company has asked if they have painted curbs and want them.


Sams club I go to had the lot sealed and striped a few weeks ago and the parking spots are a good foot or so narrower now. With a full size pickup there may be 16" on either side of it. What gets me it the lot is never much more than 1/2 full and it seems like the they're being changed by the amount of spots the paint. 

I plow a Sooper Wally World with a loader and yes the curb side pickup area is a pita more so for the side walk crews due the post


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Sams club I go to had the lot sealed and striped a few weeks ago and the parking spots are a good foot or so narrower now. With a full size pickup there may be 16" on either side of it. What gets me it the lot is never much more than 1/2 full and it seems like the they're being changed by the amount of spots the paint.
> 
> I plow a Sooper Wally World with a loader and yes the curb side pickup area is a pita more so for the side walk crews due the post


Around here spaces have been getting narrower in order to create more spaces. Sucks with a full size truck. Not even close to 16" between the truck and lines. Maybe 16" total.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Around here spaces have been getting narrower in order to create more spaces. Sucks with a full size truck. Not even close to 16" between the truck and lines. Maybe 16" total.


Add a joker with his tow mirrors deployed and it's even tighter......


----------



## Mr.Markus

Sounds like a win if you price plowing by the spot....lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

One week and a little more colour in the tree line


----------



## Mr.Markus

Rebuilding the old foot bridge with some cedar from their bush, hopefully get enough height that its not sitting in water next spring....Just to be clear...I am not a bridge builder... This is not my bread and butter.
*














*


----------



## Mountain Bob

BUFF said:


> Question for you.... It seems parking spaces are getting smaller, is this my imagination messing with me or are they?


Yes


----------



## Mr.Markus

Watching "Alone "Frozen. They are in Labrador and when the snow starts flying the one girl says " This snow is serious business" and my wife cant understand why Im laughing so hard... Lol


----------



## SilverPine

Well that was a big jump in fuel.
214.9 for diesel in newmarket today.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SilverPine said:


> Well that was a big jump in fuel.
> 214.9 for diesel in newmarket today.


Shut up and pay exorbitant prices...your PM is too bizzie polluting in his private jet 20 times in one month.


----------



## DeVries

Parry sound i think is at peak now


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Rebuilding the old foot bridge with some cedar from their bush, hopefully get enough height that its not sitting in water next spring....Just to be clear...I am not a bridge builder... This is not my bread and butter.
> *
> View attachment 256477
> View attachment 256478
> *


Me neither 
I tend to set a few on fire here and there


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Me neither
> I tend to set a few on fire here and there













Still laughing...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Centre Wellington Township Hydro must have a decent budget for designing multiple gates on the dump tailgate...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Before fall cleanup begins decided to change out the bearings on the blower. The belts needed done too and the tensioner is a simple design but a pita to disassemble and assemble that its probably better just to get it all done and not worry about it this season. 
It goes on my old f2560, a mower i bought new in 1999. Not the prettiest tractor I own but man does it work for a diesel that has only ever known full throttle...


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> Before fall cleanup begins decided to change out the bearings on the blower. The belts needed done too and the tensioner is a simple design but a pita to disassemble and assemble that its probably better just to get it all done and not worry about it this season.
> It goes on my old f2560, a mower i bought new in 1999. Not the prettiest tractor I own but man does it work for a diesel that has only ever known full throttle...
> View attachment 256512


I'm confused! You repaired before everything went to pieces on your busiest day? Where's the fun in that?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Im too old for fun now....


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Im too old for fun now....


The Giving Tree is so much sadder when you read it as an adult


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

should be ready for 4:45


----------



## the Suburbanite

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> The Giving Tree is so much sadder when you read it as an adult
> 
> View attachment 256523


I agree.
That book was everywhere when it was published. My younger brother got 3 copies as gifts for one birthday. Mom wasn’t having it. It was always a lesson for us that selfish children end up with nothing but stumps


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> should be ready for 4:45


Is that in the shop...?
What kind of fixings, I have to drop my BIL off after the fair in Kitchener about midnight but I'll drop by after that, as long as I'm home for work in the morning...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Happy Thanksgiving 🦃🍗🥧🍻☕🚽


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Is that in the shop...?
> What kind of fixings, I have to drop my BIL off after the fair in Kitchener about midnight but I'll drop by after that, as long as I'm home for work in the morning...


Mashed potatoes, stuffing, carrots 
It was a good dinner. Around 11 I went for a swim. I have never seen a moon so bright.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its amazing how clear the atmosphere has been the last little bit. Even the view of the stars has been great which is surprising considering that moon the last few nights.


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Mashed potatoes, stuffing, carrots
> It was a good dinner. Around 11 I went for a swim. I have never seen a moon so bright.


Are you vegetarian?


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Are you vegetarian?


He's Eyetalian....!


----------



## DeVries

First rain day in a while. We needed it, its been dusty around here


----------



## DeVries

Was having issues posting stuff on kijijji. To the point I cannot get on the app. Apparently the reviews on line say I'm not the only one.

Trying to sell a 3 yard Boss salter, poly. Guess I'll have to leave it at the road and hope I get lucky.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries said:


> First rain day in a while. We needed it, its been dusty around here


Had aboot an inch/2.54cm yesterday here/hear. Very welcome rain day.


----------



## SHAWZER

DeVries said:


> Was having issues posting stuff on kijijji. To the point I cannot get on the app. Apparently the reviews on line say I'm not the only one.
> 
> Trying to sell a 3 yard Boss salter, poly. Guess I'll have to leave it at the road and hope I get lucky.


I have had better luck selling stuff on Marketplace on wife's fb page .


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> First rain day in a while. We needed it, its been dusty around here





DeVries said:


> First rain day in a while. We needed it, its been dusty around here


Best show in years here, rain schmain, the blower dries out the leaves....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Best show in years here,


Outlaws were going to head nort today for a colour tour but canceled because of the rainy weater. 

Talked to them last night and suggested they go (could be last time they go, could be the last time for anyone, but they're getting up there in age). Warden gets a text this morning they left and were seeing absolutely beautiful colours. 

I noticed yesterday with the rain and dark clouds the colours seemed more vivid than Tuesday with the sun. They thanked their daughters...not sure why I was left oot. lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> ...not sure why I was left oot. lol



We can only speculate...


----------



## Mr.Markus

We can deliver some colour to you if you weren't dutch...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

almost all Tim Hortons around here cannot open the doors. 
Might have to….


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Santa I’ve been a good boy


----------



## Mountain Bob

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Santa I’ve been a good boy


Is that a 4 or 6 cup battery?


----------



## DeVries

MIDTOWNPC said:


> almost all Tim Hortons around here cannot open the doors.
> Might have to….


There is a local one here that has the inside closed at least once a week. Drive thru only and they are still slow as molasses. 
Not sure if the $15.50 minimum wage isn't enough or they just suck to work for.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 256741
> 
> 
> We can deliver some colour to you if you weren't dutch...


I'm supposed to be spading some trees today but it's pouring rain and has been for days here. Could be up to the axles of the loader by the time I'm done!


----------



## ff1221

DeVries said:


> There is a local one here that has the inside closed at least once a week. Drive thru only and they are still slow as molasses.
> Not sure if the $15.50 minimum wage isn't enough or they just suck to work for.


I don't understand where the people have gone that worked those jobs pre pandemic! Are they all literally sitting at home collecting welfare?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ff1221 said:


> I don't understand where the people have gone that worked those jobs pre pandemic! Are they all literally sitting at home collecting welfare?


Ditto sout of the border.


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> I don't understand where the people have gone that worked those jobs pre pandemic! Are they all literally sitting at home collecting welfare?


Theyre making $60hr salaried as tractor operators for the winter taking care of super walley worlds...


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mr.Markus said:


> Theyre making $60hr salaried as tractor operators for the winter taking care of super walley worlds...


Down here, in our little town clown cottage is now paying $20 an hour. Thinking of stopping in, that is more than the parts store offered me!


----------



## DeVries

Ya I'm not sure where everyone went. But everyone is hiring. 
Too many people sucking of the governments teet.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I’m paying paying some really good money out to the next contestant on who wants to be called at 2am 

I haven’t bought much for equipment in a few years and I was a little shocked at how much everything is.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My guy gets paid the same as before, he gets paid based on performance has to call himself out. 
I try to give him a tip at the end of the season, something along the lines of "I don't want to see you here next year" and free coffee..


----------



## SHAWZER

My guy retired for a year ...... now back just as someones employee . Think he needs an x-ray on his skull .


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> My guy retired for a year ...... now back just as someones employee . Think he needs an x-ray on his skull .


Taking care of neglected problems now that you're on someone elses benefits...?


----------



## SHAWZER

Was told I get a free cookie tin on Nov 15th , when his contract starts .

And maybe a Kubota touque ......


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> My guy retired for a year ...... now back just as someones employee . Think he needs an x-ray on his skull .


It's probably empty.


----------



## SHAWZER

The cookie tin too .......


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SHAWZER said:


> And maybe a Kubota touque ......


Make sure he doesn't give you one of those pink ones...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Dark clouds with ice pellets...can I call it ice pellets in Oct.? Or can I continue to call it hail for a bit?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hail no you can't...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hail no you can't...


Did Andy use his super mod credentials and hack your account?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hail no you can't...


IcepelletIcan..!


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hail no you can't...





Mr.Markus said:


> IcepelletIcan..!


I'm graupelling with which one of these puns is the best


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I'm graupelling with which one of these puns is the best


You just won the award for the worst.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mark Oomkes said:


> You just won the award for the worst.


I heard the award was sponsored by MDOT


----------



## DeVries

I've got a feeling we may beat the Nov 11 snow fall from 2 years ago this year. 
Just been cool and sh1tty lately.


----------



## ff1221

DeVries said:


> I've got a feeling we may beat the Nov 11 snow fall from 2 years ago this year.
> Just been cool and sh1tty lately.


As long as it gets nicer after that!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Little bit of garden cutbacks. Lol

leaf mulch. 
even had time to do my front before the rain/hail just started now.


----------



## Triple L

You don't have a city dump close by?


----------



## DeVries

He's part Dutch


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> You don't have a city dump close by?


Knowing Dean he's working on getting the contract for it...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Knowing Dean he's working on getting the contract for it...


I have so many great ideas but now I think who’s going to terminate my contract if I do that. 


It’s 20 kms away and

Leaf and yard wasteFirst 500 kg Free$130/tonne


----------



## Triple L

Wow

Ours is $10 minimum and $47 ton I believe, practically never more then $10-16


----------



## Mr.Markus

I just burn it at the shop,

Some of the big properties (mostly farms) I manage on site compost areas, and burn piles. Its pretty easy to sell a three sided slotted area to get the loader in to turn over for the soft stuff. Burning is something customers enjoy and if they don't its a great rain day thing for the loader with radio.

Customer has a sump line leak through their basement wall. Dry year so irrigation was helpful letting me know about it before it became a huge problem in the spring thaw.
Right by the landscaped front door so nothing is crawling in there without doing some damage, found the line down 7 ft....by hand and wheelbarrow... Old school. FS


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> Theyre making $60hr salaried as tractor operators for the winter taking care of super walley worlds...


$65/hr was last year.... this year it's $75/hr 👍


----------



## Mr.Markus

BUFF said:


> $65/hr was last year.... this year it's $75/hr 👍


15+% increase good for you. Betcha he didnt get that from the middleman.


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> 15+% increase good for you. Betcha he didnt get that from the middleman.


He asked me if I'd plow a USPS distribution center 75mile away in Denver. He offered to pay windshield time and pay mileage too. I don't like driving 15miles to the Wally World and I declined the opportunity.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> I just burn it at the shop,
> 
> Some of the big properties (mostly farms) I manage on site compost areas, and burn piles. Its pretty easy to sell a three sided slotted area to get the loader in to turn over for the soft stuff. Burning is something customers enjoy and if they don't its a great rain day thing for the loader with radio.
> 
> Customer has a sump line leak through their basement wall. Dry year so irrigation was helpful letting me know about it before it became a huge problem in the spring thaw.
> Right by the landscaped front door so nothing is crawling in there without doing some damage, found the line down 7 ft....by hand and wheelbarrow... Old school. FS
> View attachment 257043
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 257045
> 
> View attachment 257044


Didn't even break the lateral, not all heroes wear capes. I'll show this to the knucklehead asphalt monkeys who just sent a bulldozer through a conduit on a site I'm doing..... that they were well aware of.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Didn't even break the lateral, not all heroes wear capes. I'll show this to the knucklehead asphalt monkeys who just sent a bulldozer through a conduit on a site I'm doing..... that they were well aware of.


Do you have any clue how hard it is to get an irrigation guy out to fix something...???





For what it's worth I do wear a cape...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Do you have any clue how hard it is to get an irrigation guy out to fix something...???


I heard it's harder than getting a freezer from Sears


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Going to save this pic for those clients who think low volume drip doesn't work as well as conventional spray heads in flower beds...


----------



## DeVries

Saw this at a supplier today. Good words to live by.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> Saw this at a supplier today. Good words to live by.
> View attachment 257107


Watch out. It’s happening


The term “quiet quitting” refers to *employees who put no more effort into their jobs than absolutely necessary*. A 2022 Gallup survey suggested that at least half of the U.S. workforce consists of quiet quitters. 1.Sept 30, 2022


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Watch out. It’s happening
> 
> 
> The term “quiet quitting” refers to *employees who put no more effort into their jobs than absolutely necessary*. A 2022 Gallup survey suggested that at least half of the U.S. workforce consists of quiet quitters. 1.Sept 30, 2022


Many employers have taken up "Quiet Firing." That's where they make the quiet quitters job so miserable they just quit! Mind you, some employers have done that for years.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ff1221 said:


> Many employers have taken up "Quiet Firing." That's where they make the quiet quitters job so miserable they just quit! Mind you, some employers have done that for years.


It may or may not reduce/eliminate having to pay his/her unemployment if he/she quits instead being fired.

On edit: so I've heard.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I have experienced the 
“I’m going to do such a ****ty job boss will never ask me to do this again”


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I have experienced the
> “I’m going to do such a ****ty job boss will never ask me to do this again”


Experienced it? 

I use it at home all the time!


----------



## Kvston

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I have experienced the
> “I’m going to do such a ****ty job boss will never ask me to do this again”


that normally results in having to do it again...


----------



## Triple L

I heard @JD Dave can't even take the recycling out he screwed it up soo bad hahahaha


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> I heard @JD Dave can't even take the recycling out he screwed it up soo bad hahahaha


Need a telehandler or a hook lift truck.
So many empties. 
I heard the kids had a bottle drive and bought a new bus for the hockey team.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Triple L said:


> I heard @JD Dave can't even take the recycling out he screwed it up soo bad hahahaha


Its called working smarter.....!

Next year is 10 yrs since I went to China, getting that 10 yr vacation itch. Lol.

Put the wall and landscape back together today... it was an easier job than I thought.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 257147
> 
> 
> Its called working smarter.....!
> 
> Next year is 10 yrs since I went to China, getting that 10 yr vacation itch. Lol.
> 
> Put the wall and landscape back together today... it was an easier job than I thought.


I guess that spray head goes right in that corner by the door ...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yes, its not ideal but gets the ewe from the inside lol. I did not design the irrig or the landscape. There are a few areas every year I get to discuss but its hit and miss if they get addressed or the irrig guy gets pulled away to another emergency....
I do lots on my own out of necessity, hence why I appreciated those remotes you kindly provided me this summer...


----------



## JD Dave

Triple L said:


> I heard @JD Dave can't even take the recycling out he screwed it up soo bad hahahaha


 All you have to do it is put it out late 2 weeks in a row and voila 18 years no garbage duty. lol.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Yes, its not ideal but gets the ewe from the inside lol. I did not design the irrig or the landscape. There are a few areas every year I get to discuss but its hit and miss if they get addressed or the irrig guy gets pulled away to another emergency....
> I do lots on my own out of necessity, hence why I appreciated those remotes you kindly provided me this summer...


Regardless of the landscape design or irrigation design, very clean job putting it all back together.


----------



## schrader

What month is this? It’s beautiful today !!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Can't not take advantage of this weather...


----------



## Triple L

@Mr.Markus what are you doing? Hurricane mulch force for the win here on that scag 

Before and after, no collection, no walker


----------



## Mr.Markus

I have one ordered from over a month ago.. It is important to note that when I reach those spruce the leaves get mulched and then blow the dust through them. Using this high volume blower is faster than mulching.

But I agree the Scag is the bestest...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> But I agree the Scag is the bestest...


never heard of it
Lol


----------



## ff1221

Had to break the shorts out! Hope this lasts till sometime in January!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Another beauty day....
Had coffee with Ivan in the front window, finished the bridge, ( customer wanted more railing crosses.) And cleaned up some lawns...


----------



## DeVries

Beauty day again today.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The 8 ft privacy fence didn't work with my neighbor... I guess the upper deck screen needs to be a little more aggressive....


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

DeVries said:


> Beauty day again today.


Don't give away our military positions!


----------



## DeVries

Sorry, I'm so proud of the only thing we got


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> Sorry, I'm so proud of the only thing we got


Canada Goose cannon...?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

DeVries said:


> Sorry, I'm so proud of the only thing we got


I just hope our air force makes it safely south of the border for their yearly US invasion. Noticed the US Navy deployed a few boats on Lake Michigan in a military show of force to deter them. Heard @NYH1 even calling for them to be shot down.


----------



## Mr.Markus

If you put the geese in it they'll be harder to lock onto as we shoot them across Lake Michigan...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> If you put the geese in it they'll be harder to lock onto as we shoot them across Lake Michigan...


MM you have my vote for chief of defence staff


----------



## Mountain Bob

Canadian navy?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mountain Bob said:


> Canadian navy?
> View attachment 257371


I didn't know we had submarines


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> MM you have my vote for chief of defence staff


I get it....Da Fence! Lol
Mexico gets a wall, we get a fence....


----------



## Mr.Markus

preventative maintenance missed the hydro speed hose on my 2560. Almost had a big estate clean when she blew. Then the rain came. Kubota dealer wants $170 and maybe a day or 2 for 3.5 ft of hose and fittings. Hose Tech in Guelph $40 made while you wait. Less than 5 min I think they get my hoses from now on..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

They sound like quite the hosers, eh?


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mr.Markus said:


> preventative maintenance missed the hydro speed hose on my 2560. Almost had a big estate clean when she blew. Then the rain came. Kubota dealer wants $170 and maybe a day or 2 for 3.5 ft of hose and fittings. Hose Tech in Guelph $40 made while you wait. Less than 5 min I think they get my hoses from now on..


I guess it's different up there, down here we have auto parts stores that make hoses.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I was beginning to think it was special fittings... The Kubota dealer also makes hoses, our auto dealer stopped a couple years back. I went to 2 other places while over in Guelph both specializing in hoses, the first one didn't have the right fitting, recommended the second one who barely looked at it and said "cant do it" got the feeling he just didn't want to. Hose Tech came up on my Google while I was in the parking lot as 3 minutes away. Why not, 3rd time is the charm...? Recognised the guy behind the counter, who greeted me by name, but it's on my hat, shirt , and truck so that happens alot.
Its not to often I see a face and can't put it together, but I had to ask where I know him from. Turns out I dealt with him for years at a local rental shop that is no more. Maybe 12-15 years ago. Small towns its funny how you get used to doing things 30 years in business and it all changes and you're lost again on something stupid. $170 isn't alot, the tractor doesn't owe me anything. It was raining and just wanted to make good use of the downtime. Saving $130 on one hose, and getting it fixed today makes the service seem better maybe, that and I didn't have to deal with a untrained unmotivated CJ


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> I was beginning to think it was special fittings... The Kubota dealer also makes hoses, our auto dealer stopped a couple years back. I went to 2 other places while over in Guelph both specializing in hoses, the first one didn't have the right fitting, recommended the second one who barely looked at it and said "cant do it" got the feeling he just didn't want to. Hose Tech came up on my Google while I was in the parking lot as 3 minutes away. Why not, 3rd time is the charm...? Recognised the guy behind the counter, who greeted me by name, but it's on my hat, shirt , and truck so that happens alot.
> Its not to often I see a face and can't put it together, but I had to ask where I know him from. Turns out I dealt with him for years at a local rental shop that is no more. Maybe 12-15 years ago. Small towns its funny how you get used to doing things 30 years in business and it all changes and you're lost again on something stupid. $170 isn't alot, the tractor doesn't owe me anything. It was raining and just wanted to make good use of the downtime. Saving $130 on one hose, and getting it fixed today makes the service seem better maybe, that and I didn't have to deal with a untrained unmotivated CJ


My buddy worked for the Municipality so we would just buy the hose and fittings we needed and go use the crimper at the shop. He quit last month, tired of being a mechanic among other things there so may have to go together and buy a crimper. He still farms so no shortage of hoses between us!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I've heard the grumblings from workers at the Town here too, fed up with the bs and no benefits many are looking for jobs elsewhere and with the labour crunch they don't have to go far. I was talking to the portable toilet guy hauls down to TO the right guys with licences are getting $75k to start. I'd almost prefer to haul toilets than plow snow for someone else, SSDP. I guess the town's are struggling, they used to be the sought after jobs.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> preventative maintenance missed the hydro speed hose on my 2560. Almost had a big estate clean when she blew. Then the rain came. Kubota dealer wants $170 and maybe a day or 2 for 3.5 ft of hose and fittings. Hose Tech in Guelph $40 made while you wait. Less than 5 min I think they get my hoses from now on..


Hose tech is really good and the people who work there actually seem happy. lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus

There it is!!! That's probably it..


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> I've heard the grumblings from workers at the Town here too, fed up with the bs and no benefits many are looking for jobs elsewhere and with the labour crunch they don't have to go far. I was talking to the portable toilet guy hauls down to TO the right guys with licences are getting $75k to start. I'd almost prefer to haul toilets than plow snow for someone else, SSDP. I guess the town's are struggling, they used to be the sought after jobs.


Have you ever looked into openings at the townships?

I agree they used to be greatly desired jobs but man, their pay scale broke in 2015 it seems, Kitchener Cambridge and Waterloo are paying what I would consider mediocre at the very best... $22-25

Private companies are advertising $30-35 around here


----------



## Mr.Markus

Other than the frost on the lawns there have been some beautiful sunrises as of late...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Have you ever looked into openings at the townships?
> 
> I agree they used to be greatly desired jobs but man, their pay scale broke in 2015 it seems, Kitchener Cambridge and Waterloo are paying what I would consider mediocre at the very best... $22-25
> 
> Private companies are advertising $30-35 around here


Winter Control Operator
https://ca.indeed.com/viewjob?from=appshareios&jk=8c83df7a4f2f1f0c


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Winter Control Operator
> https://ca.indeed.com/viewjob?from=appshareios&jk=8c83df7a4f2f1f0c


$25.99 for the first 3 months of a 5 month contract LOL

AZ license will weed out 95% of applications too


----------



## ff1221

Triple L said:


> Have you ever looked into openings at the townships?
> 
> I agree they used to be greatly desired jobs but man, their pay scale broke in 2015 it seems, Kitchener Cambridge and Waterloo are paying what I would consider mediocre at the very best... $22-25
> 
> Private companies are advertising $30-35 around here


For sure they don't pay what other places pay, it's about the same here but there's benefits. You're just a number there and that's how they treat you, if you decide to leave nobody is trying to keep you because there's always someone else to take your place and the abuse. I think our Municipality has had about 75 people leave or be "retired" in the last 2 years.


----------



## DeVries

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Winter Control Operator
> https://ca.indeed.com/viewjob?from=appshareios&jk=8c83df7a4f2f1f0c


Thats what unions are paying these days? How much do they skim of the top. Wow, private sector looks to be where its at these days. 

Agreed on the AZ weeding a lot out, its so hard getting someone under 25 to drive an AZ vehicle. All insurance companies I've dealt with want at least 3 years experience and over 25 years old.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

And when the teachers strike and all your workers have to watch their kids and can’t work what happens ?


CUPE is looking for annual salary increases of 11.7 per cent and the government, in response, has offered raises of two per cent a year for workers making less than $40,000 and 1.25 per cent for all other workers.

Education workers have made several other proposals, including overtime at two times the regular pay rate, 30 minutes of paid prep time per day for educational assistants and ECEs, and an increase in benefits and professional development for all workers.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I know you guys are desperate for workers but I would probably require a min of 3 yrs experience and be over 25 for an AZ as well.
Wouldn't want a yahoo hauling the heavy equipment around. Theres alot of dumb people out there.


----------



## DeVries

Teachers always seem to be wanting something. Before covid was a thing the ontario government wanted to have more students learn from home, I think it was called e learning?

Pandemic hits and finally kids can go back to school but the teachers want them learning from home longer. They're always looking for raises, air purifiers now, what's next. And they get 2.5 months of in the summer. 

Foggy and minus 1 here. Going to be sunny and beautiful again today.


----------



## DeVries

Anyone interested in a pre wet system for a Steelcaster/striker salter let me know. Comes complete and working.


----------



## DeVries

Of course pics won't load properly 😒


----------



## Triple L

How much?


----------



## DeVries

Make me an offer. I have no use for it anymore and don't want it hanging around the shop.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Deere Hyguard Fluid is now $179 a pail 
Wow!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I stopped buying HyGuard.

Earl/fuel supplier has a "one size fits all" hydraulic earl for tractors. Deere tractors, Kubota, Deere loaders, NH, etc. 

I was buying it in 55 gal drums from the Deere dealer.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> I stopped buying HyGuard.
> 
> Earl/fuel supplier has a "one size fits all" hydraulic earl for tractors. Deere tractors, Kubota, Deere loaders, NH, etc.
> 
> I was buying it in 55 gal drums from the Deere dealer.


What brand do they carry? Tired of carrying multiple oils...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Chevron 1000 THF


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Deere Hyguard Fluid is now $179 a pail
> Wow!


Saw you in my alerts thought for sure it was going to be the annual pumpkin carving....

Up to 15 feet, just have the 3 8x4 metal panels left and then onto the grading and dressing...









The coffee sign at my gas station has been like this for a few years now... Never bought coffee there its iffee


----------



## Mr.Markus

The 10x10 Douglas fir beams are from this guy...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> The 10x10 Douglas fir beams are from this guy...


For a second there when he said his name was Walter....


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> For a second there when he said his name was Walter....


Ohsweken not Oshkosh...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Ohsweken not Oshkosh...


I was thinking Ostanek...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I was thinking Ostanek...


 I got really drunk with him at October fest when I was younger... he signed my hat.
It was hilarious when I asked my friends who doodled on it and they explained it to me.


----------



## ff1221

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Deere Hyguard Fluid is now $179 a pail
> Wow!


Canadian Tire or Walmart TDH, $70 a pail and meet all the specs for Deere,Kubota, Cat, etc. Been using both for years with no trouble.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Saw you in my alerts thought for sure it was going to be the annual pumpkin carving....
> 
> Up to 15 feet, just have the 3 8x4 metal panels left and then onto the grading and dressing...
> View attachment 257687
> 
> 
> The coffee sign at my gas station has been like this for a few years now... Never bought coffee there its iffee
> View attachment 257688


guess I’m slacking 
Nintendo bowser and boo 
Jason


----------



## DeVries

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> For a second there when he said his name was Walter....



The blade guards are spot on.


----------



## cet

If I was still plowing the forecast would be -2 and snow not high teens and sun, you're welcome. And I gave up my golf membership.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I hope it lasts till April 1, all my prepays are in.
The extended grass season would be gravy..


----------



## JD Dave

cet said:


> If I was still plowing the forecast would be -2 and snow not high teens and sun, you're welcome. And I gave up my golf membership.


Why in the heck would you give up your gold membership?


----------



## cet

JD Dave said:


> Why in the heck would you give up your gold membership?


The place I joined last year was a POS.


----------



## JD Dave

cet said:


> The place I joined last year was a POS.


At your age you can’t be that picky.


----------



## cet

JD Dave said:


> At your age you can’t be that picky.


My game is at the point where I don't miss it that much.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> My game is at the point where I don't miss it that much.


You gotta just stop trying to kill it....








New video by Garage Dufus







photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## cet

I have a new neighbour across the street. It took him just over a year to build his house and he moved in second week of June. He is a Firefighter. On July 20th he was promoted to Captain and July 21st he was diagnosed with prostate and bone cancer. He has a outdoor wood boiler to heat his house. Today 30 Firefighters showed up to cut and split 12 full cords of wood for him. These guys stick together and help each other. It was 9 hours of saws and splitters running. I'm not sure there is another group that is as tight as these guys are.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Very nice, but don't they split, season and dry wood up there?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mountain Bob said:


> Very nice, but don't they split, season and dry wood up there?


There is no shortage of standing seasoned ash up here...


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mr.Markus said:


> There is no shortage of standing seasoned ash up here...


Ah,OK


----------



## cet

Mountain Bob said:


> Very nice, but don't they split, season and dry wood up there?


He bought a truck load of 14 bush cords in log form. Still needed to be processed.


----------



## Mountain Bob

cet said:


> He bought a truck load of 14 bush cords in log form. Still needed to be processed.


Ya, ash is the driest "standing" wood around, for sure. I used to split a truck load with neighbor,when I still burned, but best we could get was lodgepole.


----------



## ff1221

Mountain Bob said:


> Ya, ash is the driest "standing" wood around, for sure. I used to split a truck load with neighbor,when I still burned, but best we could get was lodgepole.


Most of it's dry standing here because the ash borer killed it and it's been dead for 2 years before we can get to cutting it down. Turns it into a sport dodging the falling branches!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Neighbours aren't talking to me....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> I have a new neighbour across the street. It took him just over a year to build his house and he moved in second week of June. He is a Firefighter. On July 20th he was promoted to Captain and July 21st he was diagnosed with prostate and bone cancer. He has a outdoor wood boiler to heat his house. Today 30 Firefighters showed up to cut and split 12 full cords of wood for him. These guys stick together and help each other. It was 9 hours of saws and splitters running. I'm not sure there is another group that is as tight as these guys are.


I think us plow site guys are pretty tight here 

I know jd is always there to lend a hand….




when you can’t finish your appitizers
I know he always says we are all in this togeather especially when it comes to his bill 











Kayla Oxley on Instagram: "When She Realised What She Said…😡😅 #reels #explore #prank #funny"


Kayla Oxley shared a post on Instagram: "When She Realised What She Said…😡😅 #reels #explore #prank #funny". Follow their account to see 82 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 257824
> 
> View attachment 257823
> 
> Neighbours aren't talking to me....


You should of made it a rock wall so you could climb it and wave to them


----------



## BUFF

MIDTOWNPC said:


> You should of made it a rock wall so you could climb it and wave to them


Rock tower would be slick.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC




----------



## BUFF

MIDTOWNPC said:


> View attachment 257840


As a kid I worked on a dairy and they had a H with a plow on it without a Heat Houser and it was a workout. Shortly after I quit they put the blade on a JD3010 which had power steering and a Heat Houser.


----------



## Mr.Markus

*







*
There are just some things my customers want thrown out that I just can't throw out...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Unusually warm today at 22° for November.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

22° is rather chilly on this side of the border.


----------



## DeVries

Wind is blowing all the leaves in the lake. 

Could use Temps like this for a few more weeks.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> *
> View attachment 257881
> *
> There are just some things my customers want thrown out that I just can't throw out...


Your garage does look rather full...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Lol, its been a busy year, need to clean up my room and do the dishes.


----------



## snowman4

Do any of you fellow Canadians use SiteFotos?


----------



## SilverPine

After 10 months of back order, it has finally arrived!


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SilverPine said:


> After 10 months of back order, it has finally arrived!
> 
> View attachment 258132
> 
> View attachment 258131


Backup camera washer fluid reservoir in the cab there?

Edit: front wiper washer fluid reservoir?


----------



## SilverPine

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Backup camera washer fluid reservoir in the cab there?
> 
> Edit: front wiper washer fluid reservoir?



I think that's just a Mike thing..


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SilverPine said:


> I think that's just a Mike thing..


I realized my mistake too late


----------



## Mr.Markus

How much daylight are they trying to save? Its 5:20 and dark as ....

Had trouble backing the trailer into my drive...


----------



## SHAWZER

Time for another sandwich ....?


----------



## Mr.Markus

_







_

Weather looks dismal now, today started out promising with a sunrise before the drizzle moved in hoping for a couple days more to finish things up. Salt bin full, sand bin full, spreader up and tuned, extra belts, extra motors, extra bearings. Stragglers signed today...
Ready even if my mind isn't....


----------



## ff1221

I think I'll get some stuff ready today!


----------



## SHAWZER

Yes , the odd time the weather fore castors are right ......


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> Yes , the odd time the weather fore castors are right ......


Client told me yesterday The Weather Network is predicting a harsh winter so I'm not particularly concerned.


----------



## Mountain Bob

ff1221 said:


> Client told me yesterday The Weather Network is predicting a harsh winter so I'm not particularly concerned.


Do they use a dart board, or spinning wheel?


----------



## ff1221

Mountain Bob said:


> Do they use a dart board, or spinning wheel?


I believe it's a spinning dart board!


----------



## DeVries

I go by the walnuts and acorns. My dad says if there are very little on the ground in the fall it'll be an easy winter. The good Lord knows what the critters need for surviving the winter. 
We have next to no nuts on the ground. Time will tell if he's right I guess.


----------



## ff1221

Yeah the cedar trees aren't Leiden with seed this year either.


----------



## Mr.Markus

DeVries said:


> I go by the walnuts and acorns. My dad says if there are very little on the ground in the fall it'll be an easy winter. The good Lord knows what the critters need for surviving the winter.
> We have next to no nuts on the ground. Time will tell if he's right I guess.


There's a lot of nuts out here competing for snow acounts..


----------



## SHAWZER

There is a lot of nuts around here just driving around .....


----------



## SHAWZER

Highway , County , and Municipalities around here are having a hard time to find drivers for their trucks and equipment .


----------



## Mr.Markus

Weeeee... Interesting day blowing leaves....


----------



## JD Dave

We gave the old girl a bit of an overhaul, Truck was bought new in 2004 for 54k and we bought the salter used in 1995 for $500. I’m very blessed to have the best group of guys I’ve ever had. We can basically fix or fabricate anything in house now and everyone has a smile on their face while doing it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Who would sell all that sander for $500?


----------



## ff1221

It's not melting!


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> Who would sell all that sander for $500?


The salter is around a 1980 so it was 15 years old when we bought it. We went to look at buying a whole salt truck and instead bought that spreader that was sitting in the scrap pile. It needed the floor replaced in bottom of hopper but the hydraulic motors and gear box all worked and are still the original ones being used today.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I Was looking closely cause it looked familiar...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

raise and lower your plow ten times


----------



## schrader

10cm on the pavement here today, full plow for most. Watched a guy in a 304 JD with a snow wing plowing with the plow tipped so far forward only the tips of the wings were touching the ground. Must be tough finding any help this year.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave said:


> View attachment 258219
> View attachment 258219
> We gave the old girl a bit of an overhaul, Truck was bought new in 2004 for 54k and we bought the salter used in 1995 for $500. I’m very blessed to have the best group of guys I’ve ever had. We can basically fix or fabricate anything in house now and everyone has a smile on their face while doing it.


But can they wake up and plow snow ? 

Kidding. 

I’m not being funny on this one
Could the truck not hold a bigger salter ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

schrader said:


> 10cm on the pavement here today, full plow for most. Watched a guy in a 304 JD with a snow wing plowing with the plow tipped so far forward only the tips of the wings were touching the ground. Must be tough finding any help this year.


I bought a blizzard 8611 skid steer plow
Once from Ritchie auction. 
looked great. Moved and ran nice
First plow event found out the wing edges had to be new and the cutting worn.

i was so happy it was close to home and I could grab something else.


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> I Was looking closely cause it looked familiar...


 Ours had pretty much the same fenders that we just cut off this and the it had a pup motor on back before we got it as the brackets were all there to hold it on. 


MIDTOWNPC said:


> But can they wake up and plow snow ?
> 
> Kidding.
> 
> I’m not being funny on this one
> Could the truck not hold a bigger salter ?


 It will hold 7 ton fairly easy and 8 ton heaped. That’s all legally it will hold.


----------



## CarrieSPL

SilverPine said:


> After 10 months of back order, it has finally arrived!
> 
> View attachment 258132
> 
> View attachment 258131


I bet the store will take it back if you ask really nicely..


----------



## Mr.Markus

The smart about salt verified guys are filling their salt bins ..


----------



## Hydromaster

That Must be in Vancouver


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

One of my hla mounts has a really bad leaking lift cylinder 

can I get the existing one rebuilt ?

hla direct still the best for a replacement ?


----------



## Triple L

I can't see it being a problem to rebuild it, I've had a wing motor rebuilt by a local hydraulic shop...

Problem is how long will it take, out local shop is swamped right now with stuff that "shouldn't be rebuilt" but nobody has any money to buy new stuff anymore so I guess it is what it is according to them


----------



## DeVries

You can get a new seal kit fairly cheap and do the repair yourself. 
All you need is a big wrench and when you remove the seals be sure to put the new ones in the same way. May take 20 minutes but far cheaper than a new cylinder


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> You can get a new seal kit fairly cheap and do the repair yourself.
> All you need is a big wrench and when you remove the seals be sure to put the new ones in the same way. May take 20 minutes but far cheaper than a new cylinder


computer guy didn’t know that
Thanks


----------



## DeVries

That's what we are here for, glean tricks of the trade from others.


----------



## Mr.Markus

If there are any nicks or rust on the cylinder lightly sand them down with fine grit. These are usually what cause seal tears and failures.


----------



## JD Dave

Buy a new one Dean then rebuild your spare.


----------



## cet

JD Dave said:


> Buy a new one Dean then rebuild your spare.


A new plow...


----------



## JD Dave

cet said:


> A new plow...


It’s better to just have a whole spare tractor or 3. I have more spare tractors then I care to admit but I also never give excuses why the work isn’t done.


----------



## cet

JD Dave said:


> It’s better to just have a whole spare tractor or 3. I have more spare tractors then I care to admit but I also never give excuses why the work isn’t done.


You can be one of the larger companies around here and only salt because you don't have the manpower to plow unless it stops snowing by 10pm. Every year the same crap but they keep getting work.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> You can be one of the larger companies around here and only salt because you don't have the manpower to plow unless it stops snowing by 10pm. Every year the same crap but they keep getting work.


You know when you quit plowing snow you're suppose to be posting pictures from beaches or Vegas or something not still complaining about the competition...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Yesterday I put in some Ginkos and Cedars, put the leaf and mower equip away, floated the tractor/chipper to the shop, and serviced both plows with fresh oil and a new coat of woolwax. Didn't check the weather till about 6 pm. We ended up with 8 cm full push and salt , went better than expected...


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> You know when you quit plowing snow you're suppose to be posting pictures from beaches or Vegas or something not still complaining about the competition...


I haven't figured out how to post pictures since the last Plowsite update.
I will say I hate Vegas too.


----------



## Mr.Markus

That must be a great Vegas story....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> That must be a great Vegas story....


----------



## Mr.Markus




----------



## MIDTOWNPC

My weather forecasts are changing every hour 
One min it’s 1-3cm the next it’s 15cm

I’m lost


----------



## Mr.Markus

Time to nap Dean, looks like a working weekend..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Time to nap Dean, looks like a working weekend..


Earlier today it was saying I’m getting 10cm tonight. Now it’s 1cm but hourly shows a cm an hour. I think that means it’s going to be falling but not sticking.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Earlier today it was saying I’m getting 10cm tonight. Now it’s 1cm but hourly shows a cm an hour. I think that means it’s going to be falling but not sticking.


Nevermind...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Heat lamps on! Lol


----------



## DeVries

Buffalo is in the thick of it looks like



NY - Binghamton | Current Radar (Intellicast) | Radar Maps | Weather Underground


----------



## ff1221

Went for a tour around 5, the 5-10cm predicted overnight amounted to .5mm. Drove home thru the Thunder Snow and went back to bed, woke up to 2-3cm in an hour!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Spotty here, some lots just a dusting to salt away and others a full push and salt.windy now but the sun's out...


----------



## ff1221

We are forecast 10cm today, 10cm tonight, and 50+ cm Saturday through Sunday. Let the good times roll!


----------



## cet

Does anyone ever hear from Grandview?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

cet said:


> Does anyone ever hear from Grandview?


your bored. Go help him plow. 
it’s up to ur nipples there.

10cm down here. Everything is closed up. 
should stop soon. I’m ready


----------



## cet

MIDTOWNPC said:


> your bored. Go help him plow.
> it’s up to ur nipples there.
> 
> 10cm down here. Everything is closed up.
> should stop soon. I’m ready


There's not enough hours in a day to be bored.


----------



## SHAWZER

After running Loaders for many years I am finding now that operating a blower in a windy Squall where you can not see out the windows is different . Cold , clear , windless night of snowblowing is on my wish list ......


----------



## SHAWZER

TWN has us at 95.3 cm of snow in the last 4 days .

My opinion they are right .


----------



## cet

SHAWZER said:


> TWN has us at 95.3 cm of snow in the last 4 days .
> 
> My opinion they are right .


Do you miss retirement?


----------



## SHAWZER

Just an hourly seat monkey now so a lot less pressure . 

A lot smaller machine in some tight driveways is new too me .

I want it to snow just not all at 1 time . Lol

So I guess a little bit ......


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Do you miss retirement?


Shouldnt you be eating dinner right now.?


----------



## JD Dave

Mr.Markus said:


> Shouldnt you be eating dinner right now.?


He ate dinner an hour ago as he goes to bed as soon as it gets dark.


----------



## ff1221

SHAWZER said:


> TWN has us at 95.3 cm of snow in the last 4 days .
> 
> My opinion they are right .


I feel bad for you but I'm happy we were spared!


----------



## DeVries

Tad windy today.


----------



## Mr.Markus

They'll just buy another truck....


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> Tad windy today.
> View attachment 258584


Needs better tyres........


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Plus temps. 
site check complete
No service needed.


----------



## DeVries

Looks warm for the next two weeks. Not going to complain. Piles are almost all gone and fall cleanups can continue on.


----------



## ff1221

DeVries said:


> Looks warm for the next two weeks. Not going to complain. Piles are almost all gone and fall cleanups can continue on.


And hopefully it gets better after that!


----------



## SHAWZER

Just cover the grass with snow around Dec 25th , for the kids .....


----------



## ff1221

Ok, I suppose!🙄😁


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHAWZER said:


> Just cover the grass with snow around Dec 25th , for the kids .....


for the kids in Scarborough lol 


Cobourg to Kingston is ok with green


----------



## Mr.Markus

I hate the internet...

I decided to look up that wood burning stove my customer wanted to throw out... Ended up down a rabbit hole, and came across an exact Franklin stove that we had growing up to heat the one side of the house. (there was a full brick fireplace on the other side of the house) but this one primarily heated the family ro and kitchen as well as the bedrooms upstairs.
It was somewhat local (out Dean's Way) and when I enquired about shipping the guy said he would bring it for $75....
So I have an end table for my patio furniture out of nostalgia...
View attachment 258996


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> I hate the internet...
> 
> I decided to look up that wood burning stove my customer wanted to throw out... Ended up down a rabbit hole, and came across an exact Franklin stove that we had growing up to heat the one side of the house. (there was a full brick fireplace on the other side of the house) but this one primarily heated the family ro and kitchen as well as the bedrooms upstairs.
> It was somewhat local (out Dean's Way) and when I enquired about shipping the guy said he would bring it for $75....
> So I have an end table for my patio furniture out of nostalgia...
> View attachment 258996


you got a deal on delivery because
the nacho and lunch toll
plus the gas 
would have been more then that.


----------



## Mr.Markus

MIDTOWNPC said:


> you got a deal on delivery because
> the nacho and lunch toll
> plus the gas
> would have been more then that.


Got anything you want to ship to me? He's coming this way anyway..lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

Erin is happening now....


*Doug Ford’s plan to suddenly add this small town into the Greenbelt puzzles critics and residents*
*As part of its plan to open 7,400 acres of the Greenbelt to development, the province pledged to add 9,400 acres — most of them in the town of Erin.*
By Noor JavedStaff Reporter
Tue., Nov. 29, 2022_timer_5 min. read


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mr.Markus said:


> Erin is happening now....
> 
> 
> *Doug Ford’s plan to suddenly add this small town into the Greenbelt puzzles critics and residents*
> *As part of its plan to open 7,400 acres of the Greenbelt to development, the province pledged to add 9,400 acres — most of them in the town of Erin.*
> By Noor JavedStaff Reporter
> Tue., Nov. 29, 2022_timer_5 min. read


So, I don't know how to take this. Looks like Erin gets more land for expansion? Here, we have seen years of our Gov. stealing land from the states, locking it up, for the will of the city people, so, bychance they might be able to come out and take a hike on it sometime in their life.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The Green belt is supposed to protect agricultural land from development..


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mr.Markus said:


> The Green belt is supposed to protect agricultural land from development..


AH,thanks! Here they run farmers out.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Mr.Markus said:


> Got anything you want to ship to me? He's coming this way anyway..lol


I'm not done with your bill counter yet.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Wrapping presents for the nieces and nephews...?


----------



## m_ice

Mr.Markus said:


> Wrapping presents for the nieces and nephews...?
> View attachment 259012


You'd be the most popular guy at the strip club with that device


----------



## BUFF

Mr.Markus said:


> The Green belt is supposed to protect agricultural land from development..


There's quite a bit of Green Belt / open space ground out here with the majority of it being used for hiking / biking trails and leased for pasture and some is farmed. 
It's not a bad thing IMO.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

m_ice said:


> You'd be the most popular guy at the strip club with that device


this is the whole reason canadian tire took away the paper canadian tire money and introduced the points card.
I knew it!


----------



## Mr.Markus

I agree, I'm kinda against losing the small town feel of this place. My parents were one of the first commuters to TO to move out here in the 1970s against my mom's wishes but she quickly grew to love it.
Its growing fast now and I have to stop and look both ways when I back out of driveways plowing snow which really increases my time on the route.


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> I agree, I'm kinda against losing the small town feel of this place. My parents were one of the first commuters to TO to move out here in the 1970s against my mom's wishes but she quickly grew to love it.
> Its growing fast now and I have to stop and look both ways when I back out of driveways plowing snow which really increases my time on the route.


Luckily we are too far to commute out here but we are a tourist trap so we are overrun in the summertime


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I want to see what’s pushing this.

Big mamma blade


----------



## SHAWZER

Is the truck heading towards Erin ..... ?


----------



## Hydromaster

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I want to see what’s pushing this.
> 
> Big mamma blade


that’s going on a Chrysler town and country 4wd
Van


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Hydromaster said:


> that’s going on a Chrysler town and country 4wd
> Van


Man, I miss the Pacifica. Was only 2wd though. Was the town and country 4wd?


----------



## Hydromaster

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Man, I miss the Pacifica. Was only 2wd though. Was the town and country 4wd?


I don’t know if all the town country were four-wheel-drive but they did make them in all-wheel-drive


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Hydromaster said:


> I don’t know if all the town country were four-wheel-drive but they did make them in all-wheel-drive


Bunch of cats over here use the Toyota Sienna as a work van because it's 4wd


----------



## Mountain Bob

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Bunch of cats over here use the Toyota Sienna as a work van because it's 4wd


Hated working on them, but good little vehicles.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SHAWZER said:


> Is the truck heading towards Erin ..... ?


Well it was headed west and missed the cobourg exit so it’s not mine.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

On second thought that plow is so big if you bought that it would never snow. 
Ill take two please


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its for someone who thinks they can work cheaper..


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I want to see what’s pushing this.
> 
> Big mamma blade


Ken white construction is probably the man!!!

And has the sickest yt video's


----------



## Mr.Markus

The work harder hoodie is on my xmas list...


----------



## DeVries

Just spent time at the RB auction in Bolton. Wow used iron is going for more than I'm willing to spend, 2005 244j with over 8 thousand hrs still 45 grand for it.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I had a guy offer me $65k for my backhoe, its a 2001....
I really had to think about whether it was worth that to hang on to it...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

DeVries said:


> Just spent time at the RB auction in Bolton. Wow used iron is going for more than I'm willing to spend, 2005 244j with over 8 thousand hrs still 45 grand for it.


Jeez, doesn't even call. 
Think my landlord was there buying a skid steer actually.


----------



## DeVries

Ha Ha sorry, didnt know you were that close.

A lot of iron there again, its hard not to buy for the sake of buying something because it be neat to own.


----------



## Triple L

Mr.Markus said:


> The work harder hoodie is on my xmas list...


Wowzers, big spenders up in Erin! I'd be happy with just a hat hahahaha


----------



## Mr.Markus

Building fences....

Stacking rails to keep them in good shape.
Probably salvaged 400 rails off this property.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fences make good neighbors...as do moats and concertina wire...


----------



## SHAWZER

Distance and some trees help too ......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Green Christmas is ok with me 

town did nice job on the lights in Victoria park.

pepperoni and green olive pickup pizza pizza special
Site check no service required.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Wowzers, big spenders up in Erin! I'd be happy with just a hat hahahaha


I’ll get ya and hat
And some sleeves for your shirts


----------



## DeVries

Looking at a used Cat 906m today. Anyone have experience with them? I'm a Deere guy but there are a lot of Cats out there too and dealer is almost as close as the Deere one.


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> Looking at a used Cat 906m today. Anyone have experience with them? I'm a Deere guy but there are a lot of Cats out there too and dealer is almost as close as the Deere one.


I think @LapeerLandscape has a 908, not the same machine but in the same series of loaders and he may be able to give some feedback.
I've only run a 908 and the cab is on the small side other than that nice machine for the size.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I don't know about the big cats, my little mini ex has been great. Doesn't hurt that I Noah mechanic who works at Toromont Vaughn if I need anything, $8 for a track adjuster seal just yesterday and about 45 minutes to fix.
Half that was washing out the 2 tubes of grease I pumped into it before realizing the seal was gone...
Chad had a 908.. maybe still


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mr.Markus said:


> I don't know about the big cats, my little mini ex has been great. Doesn't hurt that I Noah mechanic who works at Toromont Vaughn if I need anything, $8 for a track adjuster seal just yesterday and about 45 minutes to fix.
> Half that was washing out the 2 tubes of grease I pumped into it before realizing the seal was gone...
> Chad had one, maybe still...


FS


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Half that was washing out the 2 tubes of grease I pumped into it before realizing the seal was gone...


Yeah so the rear axle on my Groundsmaster was leaking out both sides. Apparently the vent tube plugged and we may have pumped a wee bit too mulch grease into it. Mekanik said the entire axle was full of grease.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> I don't know about the big cats, my little mini ex has been great. Doesn't hurt that I Noah mechanic who works at Toromont Vaughn if I need anything, $8 for a track adjuster seal just yesterday and about 45 minutes to fix.
> Half that was washing out the 2 tubes of grease I pumped into it before realizing the seal was gone...
> Chad had a 908.. maybe still


Don't know if they still do it but they used to put Christmas lights on the machines they had along hwy 7 when I was a kid.


----------



## Mr.Markus

This kid married my wife's cousin, he is hilarious. 
He worked at Kitch/Camb/Water for a bit before going back to Vaughn.
On nightshift one night they had a fire engine I assume with a Cat diesel to work on and he went into a whole Andrew Dice (he's Eyetalian) monologue on the speaker for the whole factory...not knowing that it was tied into the main firehall system and had multiple fire departments wondering where it was coming from...
It was recorded somewhere and I know he was disciplined, he was pretty scared he was going to lose his job with a baby on the way..
We still laugh about it but he sure doesn't...


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'm working night shift right now changing landscape lighting bulbs....cant say it's a every December kind of thing...


----------



## Triple L

DeVries said:


> Looking at a used Cat 906m today. Anyone have experience with them? I'm a Deere guy but there are a lot of Cats out there too and dealer is almost as close as the Deere one.


I've had my 906h since 2011 it has well over 3000 hrs on it now

It's literally been the best piece of machinery I've ever owned, haven't even replaced a single hydraulic hose on it

Their quick tach skidsteer linkage requires constant lube and attention, other then that damn near bulletproof... Change oil on the pots, fuel filter and oil filter every single year and send it! Any specific questions feel free to ask


----------



## DeVries

Thanks for the info. I'll let you know if I do.


----------



## Kinport

We ran a 906m last winter for a month or so.
had it for dirt work but I stole it a few times for snow stuff.









Excellent maneuverability. Excellent visibility. Easy to operate and I was comfortable in the cab. The lack a of road gear will drive you nuts if your used to the bigger loaders. I think top speed was 12-13mph.


----------



## DeVries

Road speed was my one concern. I'd like to keep it parked in the yard and closest site would be about 3kms so just over a mile?
They have a high speed option not sure this one does. Hoping so


----------



## SHAWZER

Ride control would be nice too .


----------



## Triple L

what kinda cheap a$$$$ 906 you guys running??? No ride control or road gears??? I thought it was a no brainer making sure it has the road and load package

Myn is a 2011 and it has ride control that works excellent, and a 35km/h road gear (38 down hill and about 22 up hill) 35 on minor inclines- that will pass any brand new 244L or 304L Deere and it's 11 years old with 3000+ hrs!


----------



## Mr.Markus

My backhoe has ride control its 2001...













A space oddity....I call it. As it takes up alot of space.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And the oddity is the operator?


----------



## DeVries

Well that was a wasted trip. Pictures didn't show reality that's for sure. I think most of the glass had been repaired at some point and was done with a do it yourselfer. 

7000 hours, cracked hood, and air filter fairly plugged. It had been repainted too. Oh well. Don't know until you see it.


----------



## SHAWZER

That sucks . Travel gear or ride control ?


----------



## DeVries

I didn't drive it. I could tell driving in that it wasn't the right one. You know that gut feeling you get? Ya I didn't get a good feeling when I saw it. Pictures could have been shopped a bit I think.


----------



## Mr.Markus

What a beautiful morning... -14° and sunny...




25cm forecast for Thursday... White Christmas.


----------



## SHAWZER

2 - 4 cm here for Thursday ..... no need to share the 25cm of sloppy snow


----------



## DeVries

25mm rain here, hope it stays that way


----------



## cet

Tomorrow looks interesting...


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Tomorrow looks interesting...


Looks like a full day...
Start salting at 6am, have lunch, plow salt, repeat until 9am Friday. Just a normal Dec Thursday.


----------



## SHAWZER

Pre eat tonight out of the cookie tin ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Hey there boss when you think we will be going out ?


Where have you been? 
we have already pre plowed twice.


----------



## Mr.Markus

SHAWZER said:


> Pre eat tonight out of the cookie tin ?


Still on a diet to cure some bacteria in my gut, lost 20lbs in 3 weeks and I feel good.. 
I pre salted, then topped it up as it started to rain... Having black coffee and watching the radar...


----------



## SHAWZER

Radar has lots of colours ........


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Still on a diet to cure some bacteria in my gut, lost 20lbs in 3 weeks and I feel good..
> I pre salted, then topped it up as it started to rain... Having black coffee and watching the radar...


Are you watching the radar for entertainment value. The radar says it's snowing here and the sun is out with no precipitation. I don't miss this work.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Some ice pellets in the Ajax area, just changed to rain/ice pellet mix, no accumulation even in Scarborough yet.
Weather Network radar shows its gone by 5;00, Weather Channel says it's still here at 11:00
Weather Network now says 5-10cm, Weather Channel say's 0cm.

I miss the old days where it was -15/-20 and you just went out and plowed snow.


----------



## SilverPine

I think those days are over unfortunately.


----------



## Mr.Markus

cet said:


> Are you watching the radar for entertainment value. The radar says it's snowing here and the sun is out with no precipitation. I don't miss this work.


Nope


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Nope
> View attachment 259890


I just put my plow on for the first time this year, it works LOL.
According to the forecast we were supposed to have approximately 8 cms by now, might have 2 and it stopped again.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Did anybody get 10-15 cm even...
It was a challenging one with the ice and peoples expectations, but no where near what they were forecasting.


----------



## SHAWZER

2 cm of snow on my deck .


----------



## Unique Landscaping

Their still calling for 10-20cm in Durham, just started to sick near the 401 but just saw on the news maybe 4km north of the 401 they had a couple inches. Weather radar says heaviest is west of Ajax by 8:30, but they’ve been wrong before.
Should be fun shovelling.


----------



## cet

Mr.Markus said:


> Did anybody get 10-15 cm even...
> It was a challenging one with the ice and peoples expectations, but no where near what they were forecasting.


Nope, less than five but snowing now, forecasted to stop at 5pm.


----------



## cet

Unique Landscaping said:


> Their still calling for 10-20cm in Durham, just started to sick near the 401 but just saw on the news maybe 4km north of the 401 they had a couple inches. Weather radar says heaviest is west of Ajax by 8:30, but they’ve been wrong before.
> Should be fun shovelling.


This crap is wet and heavy, heart attack material.


----------



## Unique Landscaping

cet said:


> This crap is wet and heavy, heart attack material.


Too late, having a heart attack just looking at it.


----------



## DeVries

Still pouring rain here, but no snow.


----------



## ff1221

If I'd have presalted it would have all blown away. Got a fraction of a mm of freezing rain, temp went up to 3 and it poured. Poured so hard we found all the leaky spots in the east wall of the new house. Somebody sneezed a flurry overnight, top of the truck and gravel driveway have a hue of white to them.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

a competitor took over this job 
I guess he didn’t see the hidden memo on the cooler 

“don’t forget the ice!”


----------



## Mr.Markus

Jeez...don't fall Dean!


----------



## Triple L

My buddy is having a bad night... 2nd truck on the tow truck in 2 hours... Never seen this happen before


----------



## BUFF

Triple L said:


> My buddy is having a bad night... 2nd truck on the tow truck in 2 hours... Never seen this happen before


Tag a curb?


----------



## cet

Triple L said:


> My buddy is having a bad night... 2nd truck on the tow truck in 2 hours... Never seen this happen before


Employee or O/O?


----------



## Triple L

Hahaha new guy... Said the emergency brake was stuck on, the truck wouldn't move, didn't know what happened... literally can't make this stuff up


cet said:


> Employee or O/O?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I knew I had see. It before…. 

slipped on A banana peel and then
Let’s a go!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

My Christmas books arrived that I’m sending out as gifts.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

What’s a great story.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Just a heads up... I got that last year...










And also the book.....


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> My Christmas books arrived that I’m sending out as gifts.


Is anyone getting any flowers?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Is anyone getting any flowers?


I bought a bunch of these to give out. 

And I was thinking Christmas pointsette 

Merry Christmas your done by new years


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I bought a bunch of these to give out.
> 
> And I was thinking Christmas pointsette
> 
> Merry Christmas your done by new years


Very festive, I like it


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Boston pizza why you gotta be open till midnight on Christmas Eve. 

shoppers drug mart and movie Theater open on Christmas That’s not right.

All the hotels are jammed packed.

Did you guys all get it deep like me ?


----------



## BUFF

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Boston pizza why you gotta be open till midnight on Christmas Eve.
> 
> shoppers drug mart and movie Theater open on Christmas That’s not right.
> 
> All the hotels are jammed packed.
> 
> Did you guys all get it deep like me ?


Looks like there was a bit of a breeze.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Deep


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

BUFF said:


> Looks like there was a bit of a breeze.....


Ya 80km with 100km gusts it said.

not sure what that is with the exchange rate


----------



## BUFF

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Ya 80km with 100km gusts it said.
> 
> not sure what that is with the exchange rate


Exchange rate says it was cranking pretty good....


----------



## ff1221

Pretty quiet here.


----------



## ff1221

Neighbours driveway. It's 6-8 feet deep for a few hundred feet. Hopefully his New Holland can get it done!🤣


----------



## Mr.Markus

At least the winds finally calmed down 
Its been a brutal couple of days...
Merry Christmas guys...


----------



## Triple L

Merry Christmas guys, stay safe and enjoy


----------



## ff1221

Mr.Markus said:


> At least the winds finally calmed down
> Its been a brutal couple of days...
> Merry Christmas guys...


It's not as windy here, but still windy. Looks like we get to endure squalls for the next day or 2 until spring arrives on Wednesday! 
Merry Christmas and Play Safe everyone!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Merry Christmas guys, stay safe and enjoy


Headed in for a scrape right now. 
Presents breakfast and stockings done 

thought I should have bought a Santa suit to plow in. 

Thanks shoppers drug mart and Theater for being open on Xmas. Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

MIDTOWNPC said:


> My Christmas books arrived that I’m sending out as gifts.


Nexts years edition 

Hookers blow and spreader save Xmas


----------



## Mr.Markus

This picture is actually an illusion, looks like I plowed in the garage doors but I plowed across them to the end to get the drifts out.
She's gonna have her kids shovel them out for me to clean up next visit.
Her "kids" went to school with my older brother....


----------



## ff1221

Lucky Bugger! It sucked digging out garage doors yesterday!


----------



## Mr.Markus

ff1221 said:


> Lucky Bugger! It sucked digging out garage doors yesterday!


Ask me where I ate my Christmas dinner...









.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Infection came back?

Finger looks bad...


----------



## Mr.Markus

You don't faze me...I'm in a good mood this morning, saw the sun for the first time in 5 days...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LOL...my Christmas dinner consisted of a burger at home. I got home from plowing some lots that were going to be opening that afternoon. Went home and thought I was going to have a couple hours but a coil/spool on a PlowMaxx decided to short internally so in order to get some work done, I went back out and did some plowing with the other loader since it was kinda worthless without 1 wing. 

Same basic setup as in truck plows, never had one go bad before. 

I ordered 2. And will have spares for the PlowMaxxes shortly.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Lol...Satisfaction guaranteed or double your snow back....


----------



## ff1221

Wife and I missed Christmas dinner with her family, worked out well!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I forgot all about this one. 
factory is shut down and We go in to clear the site of snow. Didn’t need to salt it yet they are not back in till tomorow. 
sun melts it off and I go to check for any drifts and notice this. I guess it froze up the night we lost power in town after the original clear.

called it in. They wouldn’t have found out till today otherwise.

looks cheap


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I was running a shoveling route one night for a guy that was sick. Going along the building and water was running out of the second story winders...

It was really cold that night so I'm assuming a pipe broke. Called it in.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I did not realize that boss bought out vsi 

wow!


----------



## Mr.Markus

Toro...!


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Mr.Markus said:


> Toro...!


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Was mentioned in another thread but is anyone planning on going to LO Congress?


----------



## DeVries

Yes. Probably Wednesday


----------



## cet

DeVries said:


> Yes. Probably Wednesday


Now it will snow...


----------



## Mr.Markus

Long range says no but thanks for jinxing that guys.. 
The secret to nacho Wed is to announce it the morning of...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Last night I noticed the cab clearance lights of my 5500 would not go off. I couldn’t figure it out why so I parked it in the shop. This am I went out to the shop and noticed it was rather smelly. 
Turns out my trailer plug was filled with salt and was cooking it self. 

Im glad the place didn’t burn down. 

I tend to have some unique luck. 
I just need to figure out how to channel it in the correct ways. Lol.
Another example of this would be the awesome skid steer I bought which I was going to match up with this wicked high flow blower
To later learn that my skid steer is not so high flow. 
Wicked lawn ornament


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Free passes 

LANDSCAPE ONTARIO CONGRESS 2023 - 50 YEARS


----------



## DeVries

I assume you're loading trucks with a shoot like that?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

DeVries said:


> I assume you're loading trucks with a shoot like that?


Yes that was the plan. 
Till I found out my skid doesn’t have high flow


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Last night I noticed the cab clearance lights of my 5500 would not go off. I couldn’t figure it out why so I parked it in the shop. This am I went out to the shop and noticed it was rather smelly.
> Turns out my trailer plug was filled with salt and was cooking it self.
> 
> Im glad the place didn’t burn down.
> 
> I tend to have some unique luck.
> I just need to figure out how to channel it in the correct ways. Lol.
> Another example of this would be the awesome skid steer I bought which I was going to match up with this wicked high flow blower
> To later learn that my skid steer is not so high flow.
> Wicked lawn ornament


Was the flap broken off? I've never had a problem, the connections don't even go green or anything? How did that much salt get in there?


----------



## ff1221

Triple L said:


> Was the flap broken off? I've never had a problem, the connections don't even go green or anything? How did that much salt get in there?


I have to replace the plug on my 2016 annually. The geniuses at GM put the plug upside down and mine fills with water and salt constantly and it even gets washed almost daily.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Triple L said:


> Was the flap broken off? I've never had a problem, the connections don't even go green or anything? How did that much salt get in there?


The flap was on. The pic is the back side but there was nothing left inside. 

it’s started with the cab clearance lights staying on one night.


----------



## SilverPine

I've had that twice on the same truck, 08 chev 2500.
Never made it to the clearance light issue. Just the annoying "check trailer brakes" message. We ended up coating it in grease behind it before winter it didn't happen again.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Whos going to the landscape show at congress?








Landscape Ontario Congress


Landscape Ontario Congress is Canada's largest and longest running trade show and conference for landscape professionals. Come celebrate the show's 50th anniversary on January 10-12, 2023 at the Toronto Congress Centre. With over 400 exhibitors covering more than 8 acres, Congress is a




sites.google.com





Wednesday 
Lunch at 2:00?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Lotsa guys getting caught with their pants down with the freezing drizzle last night.
First text I got was from a tow company at 1 am... Drive into town this morning and everyone was scrambling ...lol


----------



## Triple L

Today was probably the most icy day of this season!!! Unreal what that freezing drizzle did!!! Literally salting in reverse just to get a bit of traction and sloped parking lots needed to be salted side to side not in a circle

Kitchener Salt depot didn't even open till 4am caught everyone off guard, pita going to Waterloo to get salt cause the big boys slept in


----------



## Mr.Markus

I m just continuing on my day... Stopped at the Town office to pick up several burn permits for customers....
It was Vancouvered......


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I thought all snow guys just got up at 2am if anything is forecast and 4am no matter what

they are jogging on the spot at the ymca at 4:59am for me as Im leaving


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I guess someone thinks I should bring my wallet to the show


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Show tomorrow for me 
Jack Astor’s for 2:00 lunch.


----------

